#kubuntu 2005-08-22
<nikkia> mike1_: hmmm, check the mixer levels in alsamixer then
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm gonna go play some atlantiK. Later
<Aapzak> Rogue_Jedi_X: enjoy!
<CellarDoor> ah what should I apt if I wan't to reinstall kde 3.4.2 ?
<CellarDoor> oh
<CellarDoor> uh
<Aapzak> CellarDoor: why reinstall?
<CellarDoor> cause its stuffed
<Mustafa^^> Is there any Turkish boy here
<Aapzak> you? :)
<Mustafa^^> :)
<Mustafa^^> another
<Aapzak> I'm not
<Mustafa^^> I think you are French :D
<mike1_> alsamixer good
<Aapzak> I'm Dutch
<mike1_> btw worked fine with ubuntu
<Mustafa^^> Ok. Aapzak 
<mike1_> i upgraded today
<CellarDoor> bbl
* CellarDoor waves
<Aapzak> poor CellarDoor
<mike1_> how about sudo killall arts?
<Mustafa^^> I love kubuntu :))
<Aapzak> why mike, you you get a device busy error?
<Mustafa^^> Turk yok mu yaw :))
<mike1_> yes
<Aapzak> you're coming from Ubuntu?
<mike1_> audacity says sound device busy
<Aapzak> check if esd is running
<mike1_> how about sudo killall arts.tried it arts: no process killed
<nikkia> mike1_: as i said, you're suffering from locked sound
<nikkia> mike1_: try this:   artsshell -q terminate
<Aapzak> it could be mike is still running an esd (from gnome)
<nikkia> Aapzak: its possible, but IMO unlikely if he got the KDE drums
<Aapzak> true
<Aapzak> you can turn it off from kcontrol
<Aapzak> ??
<nikkia> Aapzak: easier to use artsshell :)
<mike1_> no
<mike1_> sound server is down aplay still does not work
<kay> Hm... I had to tell Mustafa^^ to use APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated "yes";
<mike1_> artsplay no server active
<Aapzak> mike, you have lsof?
<kay> Otherwise he could not install the source, anyone an idea of this may be broken?
<nikkia> Aapzak: he should, its a core program in [k] ubuntu
<Aapzak> lsof /dev/dsp
<mike1_> yes
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Well, this is boring. No players
<mike1_> lsof /dev/dsp
<Aapzak> nothing?
<mike1_> esd pid# 5w    CHR 14,3     PID# /dev/dsp
<Aapzak> there it is
<nikkia> evil gnome!
<Aapzak> kill esd
<Aapzak> very evil
<nikkia> that said, arts is evil too
<nikkia> jack is the one true way!
<Aapzak> I'm lucky with onboard sound with hardware mixing
<Aapzak> I run arts and still can use OSS/Alsa
<movi> Aapzak : because youre using a card which has hardawre mixing for more than 2 streams
<Aapzak> yes, and it's perfect, 4 streams
<movi> I have a Audigy, and have 64 streams :)
<Aapzak> more perfect ;)
<movi> earlier had the Live! and had 32
<movi> never used more than 10 anyway
<Aapzak> those are good as well I believe? 4 is more than enough
<movi> and not at the same time
<mike1_> how to killesd
<mike1_> it keeps comming back
<movi> mikel: sudo killall esd
<mike1_> sudo kill PID#
<movi> and then set your Gnome not to launch it
<US_A_EOD> Is there a way to keep windows (and their associated taskbar entries) to one virtual desktop? (As in, when switching desktops the taskbar clears).
<Aapzak> is esd a system service in Ubuntu?
<Aapzak> US_A_EOD: dunno
<movi> Aapzak : nope, unless you install Gnome
<mike1_> how to set gnome not to launch? esd
<hippie23> hello
<Aapzak> Gnome is standard in Ubuntu
<movi> Aapzak : but were in #kubuntu ;)
<Aapzak> :)
<movi> KDE is standard there
<US_A_EOD> lol movi 
<Aapzak> I know, mike upgraded from Ubuntu, as did I
<nikkia> Aapzak: jack is STILL a better solution
<nikkia> wtf?!?
<nikkia> why on earth has my bank changed their banner to a picture of a balloon with a happy face drawn on and wearing a wig?!
<hippie23> is it possible to install ubuntu over the net?...I have no cd burner
<movi> Kubuntu != Ubuntu + KDE
<nikkia> hippie23: yes, but its terribly hacky :)
<mike1_> yeah I have what looks like a gnome desktop says during startup that it is bypassing standard gnome and the starts kde on a blue background then changes back to brown
<Aapzak> movi: is was unaware of that, I followed instructions on kubuntu.org
<movi> Aapzak : still, run your gnome desktop, go to the sound preferences, and put-out the checkbox for Sound System
<Aapzak> movi: mike is the one in trouble, I never run Gnome :)
<hippie23> can I mount the iso on my HDD and install from there?
<nikkia> hippie23: not that i know of
<Aapzak> hippie23: unlikely
<hippie23> daen!
<mike1_> how to start arts?
<Aapzak> technically it could be done, but it's not engineered like that
<movi> Aapzak : im listening to a podcast at the same time, and i suck at multitasking :)
<nikkia> mike1_: kcontrol
<kay> I have a question
* nikkia is slowly building transcode, layer by layer :/
<hippie23> I hate being poor... I cant even afford a cheap cd burner
<Aapzak> K -> control center -> sound & MM -> sound sys -> enable sound system
<kay> FreeNX... I think I installed the server 
<kay> But, what viewer do I have on Ubuntu?
<hippie23> this rh 7.3 is a pain in the arse
<confrey> hi folk
<Aapzak> hippie23: it sure is :)
<Aapzak> kay: dunno
<hippie23> at least it dont crash
<Aapzak> :)
<hippie23> its a pain, but not a total bitch like winblows!
<mike1_> still have sound on kcontrol but nothing else working
<Aapzak> mike1_: what apps are not working?
<kay> ok, night guys and gals :)
<Aapzak> bye kay 
<mike1_> sorry audacity works
<Aapzak> nice
<mike1_> xmms works
<Aapzak> gtg too boys and girls, up early in the morning
<Aapzak> mike1_: it works!
<nikkia> night Aapzak
<mike1_> artsplay too
<Aapzak> tnx
<Aapzak> good
<Aapzak> mike1_: you're done, enjoy
<Aapzak> bye!
<c0rrupt_> xmms > *
<mike1_> well than the proceedure is to run sudo killall esd and start arts with kcontrol?
<tenco> kde-i18n-de has some problems
<tenco> with "forward" buttons are named "backwards"
<tenco> has kubuntu multiverse packages?
<confrey> is there an applet for viewing the cpu's frequency, like in gnome?
<mike1_> where are the startup scripts in Kubuntu?
<redguy> tenco: ubuntu is kubuntu only with kubuntu-desktop instead of ubuntu desktop. the repos are the same...
<amgat> hi all. I've configured my PCMCIA card with ndiswrapper, but i'm not not able so save my config. When I reboot, i have to configure it all over again.
<tenco> redguy: thanks
<redguy> tenco: np
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I be vack
<Rogue_Jedi_X> And I brought tyos
<hippie23> does ubuntu come with alsa?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *typos
<Rogue_Jedi_X> hippie23: Yup
<hippie23> good... im dl'ing it rite now, and dont want to screw with alsa
<hippie23> I cant get alsa to work this outdated old linux im using now
<hippie23> aRts sux, teamspeak doesnt work with it
<confrey> is there an applet for viewing the cpu's frequency, like in gnome?
<mcquaid> hello i just upgraded to 3.4.2 and after a reboot kde no longer starts
<mcquaid> it just kicks me back to kdm
<mcquaid> i don't see any thing in .xsession-errors or dmesg
<mcquaid> and i can't see how it's related but alt ctrl and shift have stopped working
<brk3> just wondering has anyone compiled packages of amarok 1.3  yet?
<mcquaid> kinda strange stuff
<brk3> crimsun: any progress..?
<tenco> how can i update the kde-menu?
<brk3> tenco: right click a menu item and->edit item
<brk3> tenco: that what your looking for?
<CellarDoor> woohoo !
<CellarDoor> KDE is back in action :D
<brk3> just wondering has anyone compiled packages of amarok 1.3  yet?
<tenco> brk3: auto-add of newly installed kde-apps
<tenco> brk3: kmail e.g. wasnt added to the menu
<brk3> tenco: nothing really you can do about that.. some apps add themselves, some dont
<tenco> brk3: but its a kde app
* brk3 shrugs
<brk3> kmail probably should have
<CellarDoor> "I will not be distracted by meaningless ... Ooh!! A shiny object"
<nikkia> tenco: try running kappfinder
<tenco> nikkia: thanks
<mike22> nikkia: found out restarting X that the setting box down oon the left of the screen was set to default{ which happened to be gnome} changed it to kde and now everything work beautifully no sonund lock-ups
<tenco> nikkia: sorry, doesnt work
<mike22> thanks again
<nikkia> tenco, 'doesn't work' is rather vague, what doesn't work? it can't find the program? it runs but doesn't list kmail?
<tenco> nikkia: i runs but doesnt list any kde apps, yes
<c0rrupt_> does nessus have a channel anywhere?
<c0rrupt_> 
<c0rrupt_> 
<c0rrupt_> 
<c0rrupt_> 
<_pax> An unidentified software virus was being blamed for computer system outages on Tuesday at ABC News, CNN and the New York Times, as computer security companies tried to pin down the cause of the disruption.
<_pax> That's what you get for using MS products.
<c0rrupt_> ??
<kinfo> what?
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<CellarDoor> mmm
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Wow
* CellarDoor googles for the name of the "computer security companies" so he can make a note on who NOT to call. ;)
<ubuntu> kak e
<mick> hi folks
<mick> anyone here any good with sound cards, esp el cheapo cmi ones?
<CellarDoor> ah I'm still using the on board sound on my mobo
<equex> is there any known exploits for Kview ?
<equex> because i think i just got owned by opening a .sh file from the net with kwiew and my machine freezed
<equex> and all the fonts changed
<CellarDoor> ah what version ?
<equex> the most recent i assume
<james> is anyone here having problems with xcompmgr?
<CellarDoor> ah rite
<james> it freezes my desktop whenever i use it for more than three seconds in kde
<mick> neither
<equex> wtf kview is a image viewer lol
<equex> thought it was a text viewver
<CellarDoor> mmm
<equex> why the hell is an image viewer default for text files
<equex> >p
<CellarDoor> it isn't
<CellarDoor> or shouldn't be
<CellarDoor> usually Kate is
<equex> firefox
<equex> pos
<equex> well dang
<equex> more power to them
<CellarDoor> hehe
<james> " kate - KDE Advanced Text Editor"
<james> noobs
<caller> Hello
<caller> Anyone here?
<caller> I could really use help with mondo...
<mick> no
<mick> we are all gone home
<mick> :-P
<caller> Hey mick :)
<caller> Have you used mondo?
<mick> never heard of it sorry
<mick> my first time
<mick> what is it?
<caller> :/
<mick> im curiouis now
<caller> Program that backs up all your files on your pc to a cdrom device
<mick> now that sounds cool
<mick> ive been using a scrpt that webmin threw together to throw onto a partiition on my disc here and then once a week a cron script to burn it to cd
<caller> I see
<caller> Well my purpose is different
<mick> of course, im a home user one machine
<caller> What I need is to burn my entire system to a disk, and duplicate it to a different system.
<mick> but each to their own
<mick> ahhh like a free version of norton ghost
<caller> Eh, not really
<caller> Norton Ghost requires a server
<caller> Or a network
<caller> Which I don't have
<caller> I just need to burn it to disk, entirely, so without Internet I can duplicate the system
<mick> but i have the right idea right
<caller> there are 20 systems, and I really can't set them all up
<caller> yea I suppose
<mick> i have never used it so im sorry i cant help you much
<caller> Ok, thanks anyway
<mick> what about doing it the easy way with kickstart files?
<caller> How does that program of yours work though?
<caller> Eh, Kickstart?
<mick> its no good for what your doing
<caller> I see...then what good is it for?
<mick> i have a 60 gig hd 
<caller> Just backs up files, not the os?
<mick> correct
<mick> so i back up daily...automated
<caller> I see
<mick> tarball with the date as the file name
<caller> So uh, what is this about kickstart?
<mick> of selected directories
<mick> its like a file that contains what packages you want to install...
<mick> creates a floppy of that
<mick> so you can semi automate set up on more than one machine
<mick> most distros allow it
<mick> not to sure about ubutu though
<caller> I see :/
<mick> have i muddied the waters yet??
<caller> I'm screwed
<caller> I can't get this set up by tonight
<caller> it's impossible
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hmmm, I need some help. How come I can't use make? 
<I_Eat_Plastic> I'm aslo trying to install a program and I keep getting this output error. http://rafb.net/paste/results/rItXN382.html
<I_Eat_Plastic> I think it's because I'm missing some packages..
<skyred> yes u probably need autoconf & automake & build essential i think....
<I_Eat_Plastic> How do I get it?
<skyred> through kynaptic
<I_Eat_Plastic> What packages, and sources?
<caller> Hello
<caller> how can I find out my device ID?
<caller> :(
<caller> Please, I need help!
<skyred> hiyaaaaaaaaaa
<skyred> i've heard that kaffeine compiled from src can play mp3 & dvds!
<skyred> caller: whats ur prob?
<caller> how can I find out my device ID?
<caller> of my cdrw, that is
<skyred> hmmm.....sorry i dunno.....try windows hardware browser or kinfo center
<caller> eh...
<caller> Ubuntu man
<caller> lol
<jesusfish> crimsun: any update on amaroK?
<skyred> caller: ???
<caller> skyred, not windows
<skyred> i thougth u mught be using windoze......kinfocenter is kde app btw
<caller> lol
<caller> skyred, how opened?
<caller> ah, nvm
<caller> Can you tell me how to find out my system's cd burner's device ID?  Please?
<pax> SCSI CD burner?
<caller> pax, yea
<pax> try sudo cdrecord --scanbus 
<caller> pax, ubuntu disabled that
<pax> k3b doesn't pick it up?
<caller> k3b works fine
<caller> cdrecord doesn't
<caller> scratch that
<caller> cdrecord does
<caller> but cdrecord --scanbus does not work in ubuntu
<caller> I need to find out my device id.
<caller> hippie18, do you know how I can figure out my cdrw device number
<flugh> anyone have a link or advice on importing my pile of email in thunderbird to kmail?
<I_Eat_Plastic> How do I get makeinfo?
<malv> is konqueror a bit krashy or is it just me?
<I_Eat_Plastic> Sometimes,
<malv> any solution?
<I_Eat_Plastic> Firefox
<I_Eat_Plastic> :P
<caller> Firefox also crashes a lot
<caller> less so the windblows version
<flugh> malv: i don't like konqueror. cant even hit the configuration stuff for my dsl modem with it
<malv> yea, I have similar issues
<sn0n> there ya go  ;-)
<sn0n> g'day
<PHZN`Away> Hey, how do I set custom icons on KDE?
<malv> I like using apps in the kde environment, but konqueror is just bleh
<supernix> Hiya gang
<supernix> SUP
<supernix> BOLO for the worm going around so far it is hitting just about all windows boxes
<pax> old news :c~
<supernix> I have had constant hits on port 1026,1027,1028 and a few others
<supernix> I have a file and I was curious if someone could tell me exactly what it does it is a shell script best I can tell it finds and mounts drives when you run it
<I_Eat_Plastic> I keep getting this error message when running a configure file. I can't run make either.
<I_Eat_Plastic> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<pax> supernix: I always had hits on those ports, something to do with msn messenger I think
<supernix> pax: definately right
<supernix> I looked it up and found out that it is that spam to the MS messenger service
<supernix> It was supposed to be a system so that an admin could send a message to others on the network to update them on status but spammers started using it to sell spam blocker software
<pax> supernix:  it was too much, I had the firewall set to skip logging 1026 and 1027 entries
<supernix> LOL me to
<supernix> I noticed that and said well might as well stop recording that crap since it is useless
<sproingie> there are still messenger popup spammers?
<sproingie> i thought anyone with a pulse and a brain had it disabled or firewalled by now
<sproingie> i suppose that still leaves the target market for spammers
<I_Eat_Plastic> How can I get makeinfo?
<supernix> there are still people buying computers right now that still are so irresponcible that they are actually running them on the net without a virus scanner or a firewall ( windows of course )
<crimsun> jesusfish: hope to have some posted in a few hours. Debugging a kcfg issue.
<sproingie> it's not like they're taught anything about such responsibility
<sproingie> my mom's not an irresponsible idiot, she just doesn't know
<sproingie> she knows *now* ... not when she first got online tho
<supernix> I have a cousin that I explained all thist stuff to and he still runs without the virus scanner or firewall and I am sure he does not update the pc that often either
<sproingie> there's of course deliberately obstinate and dumb, tho often it's just because they don't quite get the certainty of the fact that they'll get pwn3d
<sproingie> people gotta learn it isn't 1995 anymore, you can't go months or years without getting an unsecured box cracked
<sproingie> more like 20 seconds.  24 hours if you're lucky
<PHZN`Away> I can imagine what security will be like 10 years from now.
<PHZN`Away> People will have new techniques and boxes will be cracked on a daily basis.
<supernix> guys is there a program that I can get and run that will automount my ntfs ?
<supernix> I have a sata and it just does not want to mount at boot time
<supernix> thank god I did not install my OS on the SATA although windows never has an issue with that Linux does
<sproingie> badly admined boxes do get cracked on a daily basis
<sproingie> i hope 10 years from now we're not talking about buffer overruns anymore
<sproingie> but i suspect we will
<pax> supernix: tried seveas's script?
<supernix> nah not sure what that is 
<supernix> what is it?
<pax> supernix: http://ninux.net/files/winmac_fstab
<supernix> ah I have that very script
<pax> no go?
<supernix> I have run it as sudo but it does not alter fstab at all for some reason
<pax> did you try chmod a+x it 
<supernix> hmmm I just did chmod +x that is all
<pax> weird
<pax> sudo bash winmac_fstab and all eh?
<supernix> yep
<supernix> just tried that and nothing
<supernix> could it be that I already have a mount point in fstab that has been commented out ?
<pax> about?
<pax> an entry of what?
<supernix> #/dev/sda1  /mnt/windows  ntfs  defaults,umask=0222  0  0
<supernix> as you can see it is commented out though
<pax> I don't think so
<supernix> when I boot I always get the message that there is no device sda1 to mount
<pax> sda1 exists?
<supernix> I have a sata drive installed yes
<pax> supernix: what's your uid?
<supernix> hmmm I guess 100
<pax> 1000 you mean?
<pax> try this: /dev/sda1 /mnt/window ntfs ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<supernix> yeah I guess
<supernix> pax will that make it mount at boot time ?
<pax> should
<supernix> great
<supernix> Not sure what all that dmaks fmask and so on and such is about though
<pax> ..I hope hehe
<pax> permissions
<pax> supernix: can you browse windoz now?
<supernix> mount: mount point /mnt/windows does not exist is the message i keep getting
<pax> gotta create it then
<supernix> it is already there
<pax> can do just mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<supernix> I had a mount already in my fstab that would work to make it read only and mountable only by root
<supernix> but I always had to wait till after the reboot and then do a mount -a to make it mount the drive
<pax> so, no go with that fstab line, huh?
<supernix> nah actually the one I have already works for all intents and purposes
<supernix> but it does not mount the device at boot time
<supernix> I always have to run mount -a after the boot
<pax> it should mount at boot since you dont have 'noauto' there
<supernix> I don't get it 
<supernix> I uncommented that line I had before and of course commented hte line you gave me then run the mount -a and it mounted the drive
<supernix> crazy thing is my /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows and yours were the same as best I could tell
<pax> replace /mnt/windows with /media/0
<pax> not that it makes any difference but that's ubuntu way
<pax> then browse /media/ with konqueror
<pax> check if it's mounted
<supernix> ok so you mean that will make it see it at boot time ?
<pax> I mean media:/
<pax> it should, I mean it works for me
<static> i've just installed kubuntu. is there a package that i can install with kyanptic or apt-get to make gnome apps look like kde apps?
<crimsun> sudo aptitude install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<crimsun> you can then configure it using the control center settings
<supernix> pax I think we have pay dirt
<supernix> the drive just mounted fine
<pax> hehe good :)
<supernix> actually all I did was retype the /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows part of the command then after I did that and did mount -a again it worked
<supernix> as crazy as it sounds it works
<static> synaptic doesn't find that package. do you think i need to add a line to /etc/aps/sources.list? perhaps the ubuntu repository doesn't have the package?
<static> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gtk2-engine-gtk-qt"
<static> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gtk2-engines-gtk-qt"
<crimsun> static: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<static> all lines in /etc/apt/sources.list with "universe" in them are commented out. should i uncomment one?
<crimsun> you should uncomment at least the deb ... universe one
<static> woohoo! got it. had to also do a "synaptic update" to make it read the list of packages.
<static> thanks for helping!
<static> works great.
<crimsun> excellent.
* static squeals in delight at all the new packages that appear in kynaptic
<_frank> static: try synaptic it's much better than kynaptic
<hater2win> how would i go about installing my printer in linux?
<dell500> how do i get my dvd to not stutter when playing the dvd on kaffiene
<_frank> dell500: enable dma on the dvdrom
<_frank> !dma
<_frank> !tell dell500 about dma
<dell500> should i stop the dvd and start it over where i was
<dell500> to not damage anything
<_frank> dell500: ok
<dell500> ok, well i enabled dma
<dell500> but now when i do mount /dev/dvd it says that hdc is already mounted to cdrom0
<_frank> do you have 2 cdroms?
<dell500> nope
<dell500> should i have done hdparm on the /dev/dvd instead ...
<_frank> you should do it on /dev/hdc
<_frank> well most likely hdc
<dell500> ok, well why does kaffiene say that i don't have permission or hdc isn't available
<_frank> you have the dvd in the drive?
<dell500> yup
<_frank> try sudo umount /dev/hdc
<dell500> then remount /dev/dvd or /dev/hdc??
<_frank> you don't mount a dvd
<dell500> aha
<_frank> just try to open kaffeine
<dell500> sweet
<dell500> that worked
<_frank> ok
<_frank> great
<dell500> so it should be smooth and not jerky....
<dell500> i hope
<_frank> yeah
<_frank> did you make the setting permanent by editing /etc/hdparm.conf?
<dell500> ya
<dell500> thanks again
<_frank> no problem
<dell500> another question..... i just got cable from another provider, it seems to go on standby a lot, this never use to happen on charter (new service is mediacom)
<_frank> what goes on standby?
<dell500> the modem
<dell500> then it just kinda cuts me off the net and i have to unplug the modem for about 2 minutes
<dell500> not sure what's up with it
<_frank> I don't know but the problem is probably with the modem or ISP rather than with you
<dell500> ya, that's what i thought :)
<dell500> anyway, time for bed
<dell500> thanks again
<hater2win> how do i install my printer?
<hater2win> anybody? i have to print stuff for school =(
<Tribune> anybody can teach me how to set monitor resolution? now my monitor detect 640 but i need 1024 resolution
<_frank> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hussam> lol CNN windows 2000 computers got owned. http://www.flexbeta.net/main/comments.php?catid=11&id=14346
<hussam> by a virus
* nikkia mumbles at RMagick
<Mustafa^^> Hello!
<Mustafa^^> I upgraded KDE 3.4.0 to 3.4.2, but amaroK doesn't working!
<Mustafa^^> amaroK: [Loader]  Starting amarokapp..
<Mustafa^^> amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokap                  p.
<Mustafa^^> /usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient.                  so.14: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mustafa^^> says
<Mustafa^^> what can I do?
<nikkia> Mustafa^^: it looks like the version of amarok you're using was built against a different version of mysql
<nikkia> Mustafa^^: you'll need to check if either mysql or amarok is 'out of date' and update accordingly, though, to be honest, the dependancy system SHOULD have caught that
<Mustafa^^> ok thanx
<libanes> hola
<libanes> alguien por aca
<Wizzard> hi, how can I close the open ports on my machine?
<nikkia> Wizzard: either stop the services that are listening on them, if you don't need them, or by manipulating the iptables firewall
<Chameleon22> Wizzard, first as root user from console run "netstat -auntp" this will show what processes are responsible for what ports so you can disable then 
<nikkia> there are GUI tools to write iptables rules, or you can do them by hand (more flexible, but far more complicated)
<Wizzard> I want to close 8080 for example, but I do not know how
<Wizzard> it is some http-proxy service
<nikkia> Wizzard: hmmm, 8080 is probably squid
<nikkia> Wizzard: do this, sudo /etc/init.d/squid stop
<nikkia> then check if 8080 is still open
<Chameleon22> Wizzard, when you say close do you mean disable or make invisible from outside and still run on LAN?
<nikkia> if its not, then you probably also want to remove the symbolic link in /etc/rc3.d that points to squid
<Wizzard> hm, I do not have squid
<Wizzard> I do not want any webserver running
<nikkia> Wizzard: then i'd suggest removing apache from the package list
<Chameleon22> Wizzard, dont listen to nikkita
<Wizzard> I do not have apache either :D
<nikkia> Wizzard: unless you did something odd, yes you do
<Chameleon22> Wizzard, run this command and paste output here "netstat -auntp | grep 8080"
<Chameleon22> nikkia, stop suggestion half assed things that involve uninstalling stuff!
<Wizzard> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8080          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     6798/middleman
<nikkia> Chameleon22: if he doesn't want a web server running, having apache installed is a waste
<Chameleon22> Wizzard, ok now do you know what middleman is?
<Wizzard> nope :D
<Chameleon22> Wizzard, try this "/etc/init.d/middleman stop" 
<Wizzard> I think I uninstall it
<Chameleon22> then tell me the output of that comand i gave you before
<Wizzard> now it is free
<matthew> hmm i followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org to install java, but apparently no such package exists?
<Wizzard> yes, it was middleman
<Wizzard> thx much :D
<Chameleon22> matthew, download from java.sun.com
<matthew> thanks
<Chameleon22> Wizzard, ok now you need to disable it so it doesnt start at boot
<Wizzard> I removed it :D
<Chameleon22> you do this by #1
<Chameleon22> you removed it?
<Wizzard> yep, I do not want to have some trash 
<Chameleon22> so you did dpkg --purge or something
<Chameleon22> ?
<Wizzard> apt-get remove middleman
<Wizzard> it was some proxy server
<_Mose_> hey, i've got an error (when typed make) containing info smth about "virtual outside class declaration" and "parse error before...". what to do ? can someone help?
<Chameleon22> Wizzard, ok cool, if middleman has conf files it leaves them behind you should use "dpkg --purge pkg_name"
<Chameleon22> unless you want to keep confs (i do but backed up ;) 
<Wizzard> hm, good idea, I will try
<nikkia> wizzard, i'm a little puzzled as to why it was installed, its not a default package
<matthew> is it j2se i will want?
<nikkia> Wizzard: unless you installed it at some point when it seemed like a good idea *shrug*
<Chameleon22> matthew, correct 
<Chameleon22> matthew, you neeed it for programming or for other apps?
<matthew> just for apps
<Wizzard> is there some way to remove the configuration of all removed packages?
<matthew> im having trouble finding what i need
<Chameleon22> matthew, what is it that you think you need and WHY
<Chameleon22> Wizzard, "man apt" and "man dpkg"
<matthew> the java machine, to run applications such as limewire
<Chameleon22> matthew, ok,there is a smaller pkg but i dont know so download latest  linux version of j2se from sun site and ill walk you through install 
<matthew> ok thanks
<matthew> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp i found that, but it seems development orientated?
<Chameleon22> thats fine download it 
<matthew> ok:)
<matthew> 120mb?
<PieD> matthew: ...
<PieD> what do you need ?
<PieD> developer kit ?
<PieD> runtime only ?
<matthew> just the ability to run java apps, no dev stuff
<matthew> yes
<Chameleon22> PieD, he only need runtime
<PieD> then download the JRE
<PieD> not JDK nor bundle netbeans + JDK
<Chameleon22> matthew, listen to PieD thats the pkg i couldnt remember :)
<PieD> Chameleon22: I'm quite used to the java related questions :p
<Chameleon22> PieD, me to but from dev side of things hehehe
<matthew> i think ive got it, its 15mb
<matthew> bin file
<PieD> Chameleon22: for me that's both :/
<PieD> matthew: yes
<Chameleon22> matthew, you will also need to add path to your profile
<PieD> (don't download the rpm !)
<matthew> ok thanks
<matthew> i havent!
<Chameleon22> ok me go code
<Chameleon22> bye bye 
<matthew> then sudo /.(bin file)?
<PieD> matthew: you _will_
<PieD> sudo ./(bin file)
<PieD> but that may fail
<matthew> ok thanks
<PieD> because it's not executable by default
<matthew> how to givve permissions?
<PieD> you'll have to mark it as executable
<PieD> chmod +x (bin file)
<matthew> thanks
<Chameleon22> err better yet "chmod 755 FILE"
<PieD> (x like eXecute, r like Read, w like Write : the rwxrwxrwx combination :)
<Chameleon22> letters are for sissys!
<Chameleon22> octals!!!
<matthew> lol
<PieD> Chameleon22: there may be beginners here
<Chameleon22> so teach them 
<Chameleon22> thats the whole thing 
<Chameleon22> and octal system is way easier to teach 
<PieD> first learn them how to add and substract in octal :p
<Chameleon22> not at all
<matthew> octal base 8?
<PieD> matthew: yes
<PieD> octal is base 8
<matthew> aaaaaah
<PieD> I prefer base 2
<PieD> it allows me to count up to 31 with one hand :)
<matthew> :P
<Chameleon22> exacute =1; read = 4; write = 2; so to make something read and write you do 2+4 and you get 6 thats first group (owner) then same for group so another 6 you get 66 and no permissions for anyone else so thats a 0 so you get 660 
<Chameleon22> easy!
<libanes> i need to use kdm not gmd how i can change this??
<PieD> apt-get install kdm
<PieD> apt-get remove gdm
<PieD> and that's done :)
<Chameleon22> purging gdm would be cleaner
<Chameleon22> :p
<libanes> i have install kdm and gdm 
<matthew> yay i will soon have torrent goodness on linux:)
<libanes> if y remove gdm thats all??
<libanes> are you sure?
<Chameleon22> install kdm first 
<Chameleon22> dont want to chop of your own legs before you get new once hehehe 
<libanes> is installed
<matthew> how would i check if the install has been successful>?
<Chameleon22> matthew, did you add jar to path 
<Chameleon22> ?
<libanes>  * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                          [fail] 
<libanes> invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed.
<matthew> add jar?
<Chameleon22> ok me go code for real now !
<Chameleon22> bye bye
<matthew> bye
<matthew> what does he mean by add jar to path?
<libanes> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<_Mose_> could someone help? i got errors while compiling : "virtual outside class declaration" and "parse error before..."
<_Mose_> :/
<ahluka> all, i need help updating kde to 3.4.2
<ahluka> i've got all the dependancies but when i go to install one, it depends on another, which depends on the first one, it makes no sense :|
<ahluka> a big circle
<jpatrick> all you have to do is: apt-get upgrade
<jpatrick> or: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ahluka> i did but it didn't update kde :|
<jpatrick> why?
<ahluka> no idea
<ahluka> i'll try it again though
<jpatrick> :|
<ahluka> hmm it's rolling...
<ahluka> man this is gonna eat into my broadband limit, but bugger it 
<PurpleMotion> check out what I did with kubuntu :) http://www.daede.com/2x3Desktop.jpg (and check out my Jornada, too: http://www.daede.com/Jornada690.jpg )
<zAo^> any good (QT-based) p2p software?
* [ITA] MisterX hm
<DocTomoe> Just ask .... Where is the mozilla plugin directory? I want to put it into konqueror so that the flash plugin I installed works not only with firefox. 
<PurpleMotion> i dont really either
<PurpleMotion> like i have no clue how i would package this desktop
<gdh> hi :) what's the name of the WiFi cards which use pure GPL drivers?
<gdh> It's often bandied around here, but I can't remember it...
<gdh> ah, ralink or something?
<PurpleMotion> hrmm
<PurpleMotion> try asking in #ubuntu
<PurpleMotion> I, personally, don't know
<PurpleMotion> orinco?
<gdh> k, I know someone from this chan uses them - they must be asleep / at work :)
<gdh> no matter - cheers :)
* PM-Asleep is away: Sleeping. Check out my desktop: http://www.daede.com/2x3Desktop.jpg
* [ITA] MisterX is Away
* [ITA] MisterX is away: AWAYYYY
<djtm> could anyone recommend a good binary newsreader to me?
<milksteak> pan's alright
<djtm> thanks milksteak, ill give it a try
<milksteak> I don't use newsgroups mucht though
<mainaccount> join #slug
<mainaccount> whoops...
<jpatrick> :-/
<mainaccount> :-\
<mainaccount> mainaccount - how droll
<chaumurky> ahh, that better
<milksteak> heh
<chaumurky> say hello to irc newb...
<chaumurky> actually wanted to join slug but kubuntu was set as a default. well, hello...
<chaumurky> Zzzzz...
<milksteak> heh
<chaumurky> SLUG... Zzzzz... lovinKonversation.... Hello me!
<milksteak> rather quiet in this chan
<chaumurky> yup
<milksteak> #ubuntu has a bit more
<chaumurky> hrmmm... Zzzzz
<milksteak> heh
<chaumurky> bot ha!
<chaumurky> shal sheck #'untu. ta.
<jpatrick> why not join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu ?
<jpatrick> :p
<kubuntulivecd> hey all...in windows, if it crashes, you hit control+alt+delete.  I know linux doesnt crash anywhere near as often, but is there some sort of equivalent hotkey?
<jpatrick> not that I know of... :-/
<kubuntulivecd> then what do you do if it freezes on you?
<jpatrick> wait
<kubuntulivecd> yeah, and then?
<kubuntulivecd> i hear the power button's not a great idea
<jpatrick> until the kwin says "blah blah has frozen"
<kubuntulivecd> ah ok, thanks!
<kubuntulivecd> i'd not come across that in the wiki or forums yet :P
<Zinoc> Or if you are not so patient, alt+f2, xkill, aim and click the frozen application
<kubuntulivecd> right, ok
<Zinoc> This is a reason why I love linux: you litteraly shoot the problem
<kubuntulivecd> hehe...working to get back to it...i'm not allowed to install it again till after my final exams
<kubuntulivecd> hehe nice!!!
<kubuntulivecd> i like it!
<kubuntulivecd> click and it goes zap!  none of this windows rubbish of "oh no, i cant shut down right now"...grr!
<kubuntulivecd> thanks for that
<kubuntulivecd> suppose i ought to shut down and go to bed...nite all, thanks for the help :P
<jpatrick> night
<nikkia> jpatrick: for future reference, the KDE equivalent of ctrl-alt-delete for the task manager is ctrl-esc
<jpatrick> oh
<nikkia> oof
<nikkia> no wonder my java was running slow, gimp was eating nearly 2GB
<jpatrick> Gimp hardly eats anything here :-/
<nikkia> jpatrick, you probably don't have *multiple* 80+ layer 1366x768 images open
<tenco> kstars sometimtes slows the system down unusually :(
<jpatrick> oh yeah
<nikkia> jpatrick, each image was using somewhere around 400-500MB :P
<jpatrick> my computer would die if I did that
<nikkia> its a shame gimp couldn't be more efficient when handling large layer counts, really, especially if a lot of those layers are disabled
<nikkia> something like compressing/decompressing layers as they're disabled/enabled would be useful
<nikkia> cos 4MB per layer is just a tad nasty when you have that many layers, and most of the layers are about 80-95% transparent, i'm sure they'd compress well
<nikkia> (erm, by that, i mean 80-95% area comprising 100% transparent, but you probably realised that)
<nikkia> jpatrick: its like earlier, i finished my Rmagic rewrite of a python util i use a lot...
<nikkia> and loaded the output image into my app, BOOM
<nikkia> it was then i realised Rmagick defaults to 16 bits per component when writing PNG files :/
<nikkia> i must say tho, Rmagick utterly rocks
<nikkia> you could write a gimp clone in it with just a few thousand lines of code, i suspect
<CellarDoor> ello
<jpatrick> lo
<CellarDoor> hi jpatrick
<CellarDoor> could someone tell me how to get the xserver and login screen to start at start up, as mines not doing that atm
<jpatrick> startx
<metalhen> what about kubuntu and shfs? is shfs build in kubuntu own kernel?
<CellarDoor> yes jpatrick, I type startx and kde starts up but I'd like to have my login come back up at startup
<CellarDoor> I know its a n00b question but I just like having that graphical login
* nikkia sighs
<Mustafa^^> Hi guys
<CellarDoor> hi
<jpatrick> lo
<confrey> hi everybody
<jpatrick> lo
<jjesse> lo
<confrey> my laptop doesn't sleep using kde interface; it sleeps but doesn't resume; I can't sleep using keyboard; what can I do?
<nikkia> heh
* nikkia just got email from play saying i can preorder an xbox 360, too late, i did, 3 months ago
<Brian_Mushroom> test
<nikkia> hmmm, intersesting, play are projecting 279, HMV have theirs at 299
<nikkia> wha?? actually, thats including a bunch of add-ons, 209 for the base xbox 360
<nikkia> wooohoo, and my pre-order has dropped from 399 to 279 :)
<jjesse> saw the article on slashdot today
<jjesse> the base price will not include a hard drive or wirelss controllers
<nikkia> jesse, well, if you don't *need* them, the casual gamers that aren't likely to pay 279 will have an option, at least
<nikkia> jesse, me, i'll be sticking with my 279 pre-order :)
<Tm_T> what?
<_matthew> what's this?
<nikkia> _matthew/Tm_T, Xbox 360 prices confirmed at 210 for no-HDD/wired-controller and 280 for HDD+wireless
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> xbox? some kind of console with linux? ;p
<_matthew> the 360 will be cracked.......
<_matthew> linux will run on it
<Tm_T>  know
<Tm_T> I don't think nikkia will use it long time without linux =)
<nikkia> Tm_T, actually, i will
<nikkia> Tm_T, i've run linux on consoles before, its utterly pointless, i have dedicated PCs for that, where the xbox excels is in decent games :P
<Tm_T> bah
<_matthew> the type of processor it uses isnt that good for general computerness
<nikkia> _matthew: erm, yes, it is, reasonably so
<nikkia> _matthew: the 'oh noes, its in-order' is FUD
<Tm_T> where's all adventure and excitment
<nikkia> PC processors were in-order for a LONG time, and they managed just fine
<_matthew> ok
<_matthew> who wants to help me get java working?:)
<Tm_T> nobody, go home, kid
<apokryphos> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Tm_T> ;--P
<nikkia> _matthew: let me give you an example, a lot of people run linux on ARM cpus, *most* ARM cpus are in-order
<nikkia> in fact, the only OoO ARM is one that Marvell (they of the dodgy 'they're a pain to setup in linux' network chipsets) have recently (within the last couple of months) announced
<_matthew> well only 256 ram in 360 isnt there?
<nikkia> _matthew: 512MB
<Tm_T> ready for KDE then =)
<nikkia> _matthew: and a bit more pidgeon holed away in the GPU
<nikkia> (the GPU has 10MB of EDRAM that has 96 custom floating point processors on board the RAM)
<_matthew> ah fair enough then
<_matthew> i'll get one when the price drops abit
<nikkia> the GPU's floating point processors handle all blur (motion, depth of field, etc) without causing any impact on the rest of the system
<_matthew> does general linux use benifit from 3  cpus?
<nikkia> _matthew: yes
<nikkia> it also benefits from the 'lots of registers' mentality of the powerpc :)
<_matthew> hopefully it will be able to do a decent pc res then
<nikkia> _matthew: there was a rumour that MS were going to offer a VGA cable for it, but i don't know if thats still true
<_matthew> could always just convert hdtv to vga, worked well on xbox 1
<nikkia> aha
<nikkia> 'MS has confirmed that a VGA cable will be available seperately' (thats from today's press)
<_matthew> ah cool:)
<nikkia> _matthew: ever tried it?
<_matthew> tried what?
<nikkia> _matthew: component -> VGA looks like crud on my xbox
<_matthew> x2vga?
<nikkia> but thats partially because MS crippled the component output on the UK xbox
<_matthew> mine was modded, so i changed to ntsc, and all was clear:P
<_matthew> nikkia, if you are confident with iopening ure xbox, you can mod for zero cost
<nikkia> _matthew: i wanted to be able to play on live... 
<_matthew> aah
<nikkia> and yes, i know you can use mods that can be switched off, but its too much hassle to remember
<_matthew> ever heard of xlink kai?
<nikkia> _matthew: not even remotely as good as live
<_matthew> does the job for me
<_matthew> and i did have live
<Poromies> is there any way to speed up amaroK's "update collection/database" thingy?
<apokryphos> Poromies: yes, make it do it automatically
<_matthew> have your music on a fast partition / disk?
<Poromies> i have 120gb mp3 database on a USB 2.0 HD and it's taking ages to "creating database" :(
<apokryphos> oO
<apokryphos> the original creation will always take some time, I'd imagine
<_matthew> do it overnight?
<apokryphos> especially with 120 megs...
<apokryphos> *gigs
<Poromies> heh, hope it doesn't do this every week but rather update db when needed :)
<apokryphos> You can select it to automatically update, but it only changes where there's changes
<apokryphos> it never does a whole rescan unless you request it
<_matthew> i installed the .bin of java, but Azureus can't find it, what exactly is javadir?
<Poromies> well thats good then..  and in case you are wondering, i'm into DJ-stuff, and i have quite many records after few years of "searious" collecting :] 
<Poromies> though not even half of them are in mp3's or ogg's yet, may a third or so
<apokryphos> It will take quite some time to fetch album covers, too ;-)
<_matthew> and i have pointed it to where i installed java
<Poromies> gg, it does that too? sweet \o/
<apokryphos> _matthew: easier way to install java is trash that and enable hoary-extras, then install the sun j2re package
<apokryphos> it will set up everything in the appropriate place, too
<_matthew> ah ok
<_matthew> is there an easy way as root to delete a folder, even if it isnt empty?
<spiral> 'lu
<spiral> _matthew: rm -fr folder
<_matthew> ta
<_matthew> so i add hoary-extras to sources.list?
<apokryphos> _matthew: yes; add deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted    ...to /etc/apt/sources.list
<jpatrick> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<_matthew> yep doen that
<apokryphos> whoop
<_matthew> i prefer nano:P
<apokryphos> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<apokryphos> ...that instead
<apokryphos> jpatrick: no, you shouldn't use sudo <guiapp> ever =)
<_matthew> so this semi legal site contains realplayer stuff extra?
<_matthew> *etc?
<apokryphos> Well, illegal. Not sure if it has realplayer
<hater2win> Hey guys, I'm kind of in a crisis, lol. School starts in a few days and I need to print out my Unofficial transcript to take to the school to get registered. But I can't get my printer to work. What do I need to do?
<jpatrick> What printer do you have?
<hater2win> jpatrick: HP psc 120 xi
<hater2win> it's connected via USB
<jpatrick> Have you set it up via Control Center?
<jpatrick> I have HP PSC 1315
<jpatrick> it works fine :p
<hater2win> I've tried but I have no clue which USB thing to use
<jpatrick> Any
<hater2win> i tried a few diff ones but none work. Even then when it loads up the screen to choose a printer type, the 1210 xi isnt there, just 1210 or 1210 hpijs
<hater2win> jpatrick: what should i do?
<hater2win> i tried just using the 1210, but it wont print
<jpatrick> my HP PSC 1315 works with the HP PSC 1310 driver :-/
<hater2win> O
<hater2win> M
<hater2win> F
<hater2win> G
<jpatrick> :?
* hater2win is such a n00bstick
<hater2win> the freaking USB cable wasn't plugged in!
<jpatrick> That explains why it wasn't working
<hater2win> I would think so.
<hater2win> Holy crap.
<hater2win> I'm an idiot
<hater2win> Thats like
<hater2win> the first thing you are supposed to check for everytime, but you never do because I've been working with comps for years and know that I have all my bases covered.
<hater2win> wow.
<_matthew> LOL
<_matthew> if i have a shortcut to a terminal command, how do i make it run silently?
<hater2win> _matthew: im not sure to be honest
<hater2win> _matthew: im still trying to figure out how to make shortcuts to terminal commands
<_matthew> ah ok, im just trying to make it as smooth as possible
<hater2win> understandably so
<hater2win> you might be able to open up the proccess viewer
<hater2win> and tell it to run silently there
<hater2win> im not sure if its a permanent cmd though
<_matthew> well its azeures, so it does a bit of stuff in a shell, then oipens up the gui
<_matthew> but i dont need to see the shell stuff
<hater2win> yeah
<_matthew> and i need the icon to have the proper graphic:P
<hater2win> lol, i dont even want to get into changing graphics, theres like images stored in a million places
<hater2win> and frankly, im scared to touch any of them
<hater2win> with linux, doing anything with root could make your hard work go to shit
* [ITA] MisterX is back.
<_matthew> lol no root involved, i have a png file, just want to put it on an icon
<jpatrick> yo [ITA] MisterX !
<jpatrick> ;)
<[ITA] MisterX> hi :)
<hater2win> _matthew: oh i see what you mean
<PHZN`Away> _matthew, are you talking about an icon for the desktop or menus?
<_matthew> desktop
<PHZN`Away> Alright, right click on the icon, and select properties
<_matthew> i got that far:P
<PHZN`Away> Click on the icon in the properties menu
<_matthew> yea i worked it out:P
<PHZN`Away> Then click other icons, and then browse
<PHZN`Away> You got it working?
<_matthew> yarha
<_matthew> :)
<PHZN`Away> Alright, cool.
<sonix_> Hi there
<hater2win> ok, so how do i set something to a terminal command?
<_matthew> yea i wanted to know as well
<sonix_> I just installed Kubuntu and everything works out fine
<hater2win> sonix_: good job
<sonix_> ;)  the only Problem I'm having right now is I can't logon as root
<_matthew> hater: properties 4 icon, advanced
<apokryphos> sonix_: that's a good thing
<sonix_> I did a little rtfm but none of the solutions works
<_matthew> sonix, you dont need to, put sudo before a command makes it root
<hater2win> sonix_: yep, just use sudo
<_matthew> PHZN, how can i execute a terminal command silently from an icon?
<sonix_> ah okay trying that right now
<hater2win> i like sudo, it kind of FORCES you to learn commands, lol
<sonix_> ur probably right about that
<sonix_> I was using Suse up until now
<_matthew> urgh lol
<sonix_> then I switched to Debian
<sonix_> and now to Kubuntu
<pax> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<_matthew> so anyone know how to silently execute a terminal command from an icon?
<sonix_> the only reason I need root priviledges is so I can setup my WLAN card
<jpatrick> then do: kdesu kcontrol
<apokryphos> some of the ideas in ktorrent are looking swe-ee-t now. You can select which files to download from a torrent :D
* apokryphos wonders if it actually works with torrents now
* apokryphos checks
<_matthew> lol
<_matthew> why not just use azeures?
<hater2win> sonix_: hit alt+f2 and then type    kdesu kcontrol
<pax> never got it work, most of'em dead links.
<hater2win> dead links?
<hater2win> did you install jre?
<apokryphos> _matthew: it would be really nice to have a kde alternative. Azureus is CPU-intensive, and by the looks of things ktorrent will have some features azureus doesn't
<sonix_> I know how to get to the control center
<_matthew> ah ok, ill switch when it surpasses azeures then
<sonix_> and the card is listed
<apokryphos> _matthew: it's worth trying out now (at least -- if not converting entirely); there's an ubuntu repository you can add for it....
<pax> hater2win: I lost you, come again
<sonix_> well I guess I'll figure out the rest myself, but thanks for the sudo tipp
<hater2win> pax: did you install JRE? (Java Runtime Environment)
<_matthew> ive just got azeures working properly 2 mins ago, and i like all the advanced features:P
<hater2win> sonix_: ive never configured a WLAN card in linux, before, sorry I can't be of much more help
<hater2win> pax: without JRE, azureus is useless. not only that, but where were you finding torrents at?
<pax> _matthew: I'm a linux masochist, I don't like apps that work outta the box
<pax> hater2win: for what?
<hater2win> linux
<hater2win> and win alike
<_matthew> lol
<sonix_> na thats okay I don't expect people to give me exact directions
<sonix_> I guess its got something to do with the fact that my AP is using WPA
<hater2win> but you said links were dead? did you mean links to download or torrents?
<pax> hater2win: who said I use azureus, are you confusing me with someone else you were helping?
<hater2win> pax: yeh, i probably thought you were saying something different than you really were. im sorry.
<pax> hater2win: I was saying the most of the links in ktorrents search option are inactive/dead
<hater2win> oooh
<hater2win> lol
<hater2win> my bad
<pax> ktorrent*
<_matthew> torrent sites go down all the time
<hater2win> i use only 3 torrent sites that work for me all the times
<hater2win> time*
<apokryphos> pax: bittorrent.com is a bad idea for looking for torrents in general
<apokryphos> most popular is probably torrentspy.com
<pax> it's cool :c)
<apokryphos> pax: it doesn't indicate seeders/ d/ls etc...
<apokryphos> search options aren't very advanced, neither
<pax> ktorrent, has an intergrated torrent.com search
<sonix_> any of u every try Dlink PCIMCIA Wifi cards with Linux?
<_matthew> mininova.org
<pax> I don't need torrentspy.com or torrent.com, I have enough pr0n (jes kidding)
<_matthew> lolsy
<hater2win> i would say the most popular torrent site was either piratebay.org
<hater2win> or torrentspy
<apokryphos> pax: it's bittorrent.com -- yes. Lame search afaics
<apokryphos> aha! KTorrent has multiple search engines -- nice.
<apokryphos> torrentspy included
<_matthew> sheesh azoreus EATS cpu
<_matthew> and ram - 300mb
<apokryphos> indeed
<redguy_> how to enable debian submenu in my K-menu ?
<apokryphos> particularly if you have many torrents. When I have 8/9 my system used to struggle ;-)
<_matthew> is there integration between konquerer and ktorrent? eg konquerer realising it should give the torrent to ktorrent?
<apokryphos> _matthew: haven't checked yet; it's of course easily alterable if it isn't
<pax> redguy_: update-menus
<apokryphos> just change file-associations
<_matthew> ill try it out now then, ass kubuntu has used swaap for the first tiem using azoreus
<dazjorz> Heya
<_matthew> howdy
<dazjorz> :)
<dazjorz> I'm banned at #ubuntu so i'm talking here now
<dazjorz> :)
<dazjorz> is that ok ?
<apokryphos> dazjorz: what for? For the time being of course, but ban-personalities have a tendency to stick ;-)
<dazjorz> hey umm,... i forgot what I wanted to ask now
<dazjorz> apokryphos: I firstly got +q'ed for 2 things: 1. talking offtopic (but I stopt with that after a warning) 2. asking how to de-ignore someone 2 times.
<dazjorz> apokryphos: That was 3 days ago.
<dazjorz> apokryphos: So I asked Seveas to -q me, he didnt want too, and I said it was unfair etc
<dazjorz> apokryphos: and that's why he banned me
<dazjorz> apokryphos: Some ops misuse their powers...
<apokryphos> Some ops don't
<dazjorz> apokryphos: These ops are cool
<dazjorz> apokryphos: but,... there are still too much ops who do
<dazjorz> Oh yes I remember what I wanted to ask
<dazjorz> For Wine / Cedega... I've got some ISO's, how do I put them as CD-drives in Cedega ?
<apokryphos> dazjorz: flooding sticks out often, too ;-)
<dazjorz> Does Alcohol 120% work for that ?
<dazjorz> apokryphos: sticks out ?
<apokryphos> correct
<redguy> thanks pax
<dazjorz> can I use alcohol 120% to create drives that also work when I run cedega again ?
<dazjorz> or can I connect a Wine drive to an ISO ?
<nikkia> nnrrrrg
<_matthew> apokryphos: ktorrent is better than i expected:)
<nikkia> i hate hour long 'what have you done this week?' phone calls
<dazjorz> nikkia: For these calls there is a red button that means, hang up ;)
<nikkia> you can't really say 'well, monday i did FA cos i couldn't be bothered, deal with it!'
<apokryphos> nikkia: for me it generally varies depending on who I'm having them with 8)
<nikkia> dazjorz: i think thats even more risky than the honest route :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: my boss :P
<dazjorz> nikkia: that means you're going to be either fired or promoted soon ;)
<dazjorz> ^^
<_matthew> :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: a few seconds of akward pauses is enough for my boss to say "so.... I have these and these shifts"... "ok, see ya"
<nikkia> dazjorz: i was promised a promotion a few months ago, nothing has come of it yet
<apokryphos> nikkia: subtle hints, subtle hints
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm not that bothered about the promotion, tbh
<dazjorz> nikkia: Well, good luck with these calls then ;)
<nikkia> apokryphos: i was asked if i wanted to take on management of the dev team, i shrugged and said 'i dunno' :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: would it be more work?
<apokryphos> nikkia: would it even be possible tod o more work than you do now? ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, which is why my boss is trying to offload it on someone else :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: not without inventing a time machine
<dazjorz> how do I mount an ISO ?
<nikkia> 'oh great, now you want me to spend time inventing a time machine too?!?' :P
<_matthew> lol
<apokryphos> nikkia: it's on my TODO list; and you *know* it's gonna happen since it's in Kontact (never wrong)
<nikkia> i thought the emails about my project status at 4am might have been a clue, but noone seems to be taking it
<dazjorz> nikkia: But, if you take on management of the dev team, you only have to tell them what they have to do
<derek> hey, are there any plans for newer hula packages?
<dazjorz> nikkia: What kind of things do you do btw ?
<nikkia> dazjorz: game development
<dazjorz> nikkia: Cool! Great! Nice! Game development! Do you make Linux games too ? :D
<nikkia> dazjorz: its a bit more niche than you might think...
<apokryphos> nikkia: my uncle actually has it best; he's responsible for all computers in a part of Greece for a phone company. He employed 8 people, taught them what he knows, and makes them do all the work
<nikkia> dazjorz: the games are to run in gambling terminals, and yes, my current project runs on linux (using java :/)
<apokryphos> nikkia: he rarely ever goes into work. If they ever need them, he says he'll come in the next day, by which time the problem has gone 8)
<derek>  /join  #ubuntu-motu
<apokryphos> dazjorz: mounting ISOs... check the kubuntu guide
* apokryphos is downloading torrent at 250 KB/s -- no complaints so far
<apokryphos> active dev(s). Always great to see.
<dazjorz> nikkia: I would love to manage a dev team :D it seems like a super job to me :D
<dazjorz> nikkia: what do you do now ?
<nikkia> dazjorz: software engineer
<dazjorz> nikkia: what does a software engineer do ?
<dazjorz> nikkia: i mean, exactly
<nikkia> dazjorz: same as a programmer, but they have more pay and a better credit rating :P
<apokryphos> Just realised that LimeWire and Gimp are the only non-kde apps I ever use now. Excellent 8)
<jpatrick> I only use Linpopup
<jpatrick> (non-kde (I think))
<dazjorz> nikkia: is it as great as I think it is ?
<apokryphos> linpopup: nothing appropriate.
<nikkia> dazjorz: probably not
<dazjorz> nikkia: what kind of games do you make ?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: what is it?
<_matthew> is limewire as slow as it is on windows?(java being crap)
<jpatrick> Clone of WinPopUp
<apokryphos> _matthew: slow in loading or slow in downloading
<jpatrick> LAN chat
<apokryphos> _matthew: it's the best conventional p2p client I know....
<nikkia> dazjorz: as i said, games for gambling terminals, roulette, poker, fruit/slot machines, etc
<apokryphos> jpatrick: oh
<dazjorz> hey btw, who are the 6 people on the Ubuntu cd's
<dazjorz> nikkia: Uhh,...Ok,...
<dazjorz> nikkia: Have you ever tried to make 3D games ?
<nikkia> dazjorz: yes
<dazjorz> nikkia: And ?
<nikkia> dazjorz: and what? there's not much real difference in terms of what the work involves :)
<_matthew> slow in loading and it uses lots of resources
<apokryphos> _matthew: it's less CPU-intensive than azureus easily, here, but it is Java. With regard to speed, I've never seen a problem there. I'd be hard-pressed to keep downloads going... 
<_matthew> its just nice to not have bloat
<_matthew> what is artsd and why is it using 200mb of ram?
<brk3> has noone made packages of the new amarok yet..?
<apokryphos> It's not really a bloat at all.
<_matthew> what is artsd and kio_http?
<apokryphos> _matthew: is there a reason for why you haven't checked google first at least?
<_matthew> sorry yea
<sonix_> Is there more than one file you have to edit to be able to logon as root
<sonix_> ?
<_matthew> sudo should be fine sonix
<sonix_> because setting allowrootlogin in /etc/kde3/kdm doesn't do the trick
<sonix_> don't get me wrong :) I believe you when you say sudo is fine, It's just that I'd like to be able to login as root
<apokryphos> sonix_: why? It's quite unsafe...
<apokryphos> defeates half the point of the linux filesystem if you use root, really, by default.
<apokryphos> s/linux/unix
<sonix_> I dont intend to use it by default
<apokryphos> sonix_: why do you want to use it?
<sonix_> Now that I've installed the system there still is stuff to do, like setting up my WiFi card
<sonix_> look at it this way
<caller> Hello, I am trying to burn my entire hard drive to a few CD disks, using a program called Mondo.  I will then install this exact system on 19 other computers.  I ran into a problem, however.  This howto that I am following has no troubleshooting, and mondo fails to burn the CD #1, I retried around 10 times with 3 different parameters, but no cigar.  Anyone have any ideas?  This is the howto: http://phazeman.mail333.com/Mondo_Rescue_CD_HOWTO.htm  And this i
<caller> s the command I used that SHOULD be right by all means.  mondoarchive -Oc 48 -s 700m -d 1,0,0 -5  -l GRUB -f /dev/hda  Any help is appreciated! Thanks!
<apokryphos> sonix_: you should use kdesu to run any app under root perms
<sonix_> okay 
<sonix_> then one another question :-)
<nikkia> what we need, is a device that gives users an electric shock every time they make a typo as root, that'd soon cut down on the 'how do i enable root' questions :P
<sonix_> do you know how to run a Wifi card without Linux drivers :-)
<jpatrick> ndiswrapper
<sonix_> yep I tried this 
<sonix_> but the setup.ini can't be read
<jpatrick> It's meant to be a .inf file
<sonix_> ist a Dlink Card
<sonix_> Pcmcia
<sonix_> if I type ndiswrapper -l
<sonix_> I get the message: setup: invalid driver
<sonix_> ...mh could be possible that this is the install ini file and not the driver ini file ... I'm stupid at all ...
<sonix_> okay forget that question ;-)
<Mustafa^^> Hello
<Mustafa^^> How can I install KSplash Themes?
<arcanistherogue> Hey, i have a problem mounting my Cdrom drive
<arcanistherogue> i have the UT2004 install disc in the drive, and when i do "sudo mount /cdrom" it says no medium found
<arcanistherogue> and i tryed /media/cdrom, /dev/hda, nothing worked.
<caller> Mustafa^^, you still looking to install KSplash themes?
<Mustafa^^> I think your cd has an error
<arcanistherogue> Mustafa^^: how do i fix said error >_>
<Mustafa^^> yes caller 
<caller> Mustafa^^, your own or some from KDELook or something similar?
<caller> arcanistherogue, sorry, I hate Ubuntu's cdrom mounting, so unpredictable :( sorry no idea
<Mustafa^^> KDElook
<apokryphos> Moodin engine is good for KSplash
<arcanistherogue> aw CRAP
<caller> Mustafa^^, ah, a tar.gz you have then?
<arcanistherogue> doesnt that just rape your bum!
<arcanistherogue> i want my UT2004 fix :C
<Mustafa^^> yes caller
<Mustafa^^> How can I install it
<caller> Mustafa^^, can you get to control center?
<Mustafa^^> yeah
<caller> ok, then go to appearance and themes
<caller> and then click splash screen
<Mustafa^^> yes
<caller> then click add
<caller> and locate the tar.gz
<Mustafa^^> ok
<Mustafa^^> It says an error
<caller> that should do it
<caller> hmm
<caller> ok, try extracting the tar.gz
<Mustafa^^> I tried 
<Mustafa^^> But same error
<caller> move the theme to /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/
<caller> the whole folder
<caller> what is the name of the theme btw?
<apokryphos> or ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/Themes 
<apokryphos> you may have to alter the Theme.rc file -- easy to do.
<Mustafa^^> Gear
<caller> yea just make sure the names of the Theme.rc file are the same as the theme's folder name
<caller> otherwise it won't show up
<caller> then when you go back into the kcontrol center, you should see it there
<jpatrick> What's the file you have to edit?
<Mustafa^^> ok thanx caller I will try
<caller> jpatrick, Theme.rc
<caller> Mustafa^^, np, any probs, let me know, but I gotta get back to work now so figure it out if you can ;)
<jpatrick> where's Theme.rc ?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: in the respective theme's folder
<jpatrick> I'm trying to install a KDM theme tho
<apokryphos> sometimes (more rarely) they don't include it at all, and want you to do it yourself ;-)
<caller> jpatrick, oh, will be different most likely
<caller> not sure what KDM is
<jpatrick> K Display Manager
<apokryphos> kdm theme... that's completely different
<jpatrick> http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40
<jpatrick> tried that^^
<apokryphos> you have to put the folder somewhere and then point to it from kdm.rc
<jpatrick> didn't work
<apokryphos> *kdmrc
<apokryphos> that's a busted howto; kdmrc in $KDEHOME wouldn't do anything :|
<EasterSunshine> woo kdevelop is freaking awesome! my first time using it
<jpatrick> KDevelop?
<jpatrick> I prefer KDevelop3
<apokryphos> jpatrick: use the one in /etc/kde3/kdm/
<regeya> oboy
<jpatrick> EasterSunshine:  Have you tried: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3 ?
<EasterSunshine> crap! i'm using an old version
<EasterSunshine> that means kdevelop3 gets even better? ^_^
<Tm_T> =)
<EasterSunshine> this makes me want to code
<jpatrick> alot better
<jpatrick> apokryphos: what part exactly do I edit?
<jpatrick> ah found it
<jpatrick> I think
<apokryphos> jpatrick: it's the Theme=/location/to/theme
<apokryphos> Kubuntu should already have one there... you should replace it.
<jpatrick> Yeah, I found that
<jpatrick> so I have to cp the downloaded themes to usr/share/...
<apokryphos> jpatrick: nope, you can make it point to anywhere from there
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> brb
<apokryphos> jpatrick: for example mine is /home/dw/themes/splash/LoveKDE
<jpatrick> testing
<apokryphos> he didn't need to logout for that =)
<apokryphos> no wait... kdm theme. Yes he did oO
<jpatrick> okay...
<jpatrick> just need to change the splash-screen now
<manuel_> Hi dudes, how do i disable the paste function when I click the mouse middle button???
<transgress> anyone have an ipod shuffle?
* ztonzy wonders why anyone would do that...supergreat feature in linux/unix :)
<transgress> omg why would you wanna do that manuel_ ?  that's the best thing about linux
<transgress> THE BEST!  
<manuel_> It gives me problems when dealing with code :S sometimes I hit the 3rd button by accident
<transgress> edit undo
<manuel_> It is xorg stuff, isn't it?
<insanekane> manuel_: try ControlCentre/SystemSettings->Mouse ?
<manuel_> edit undo edit undo doesn't work for me because i dont know when I hit the 3rd button
<manuel_> insanekane: there is nothing about the clipboard there :(
<insanekane> manuel_: hmm yes
<manuel_> Control Center->Peripherals->Mouse ????
<manuel_> doesnt seem to be there
<dazjorz> hey umm
<dazjorz> is there a graphical RAR program for Kubuntu ?
<jpatrick> Ark
<EasterSunshine> winrar thru wine
<EasterSunshine> ark would be my first choice, howeer
<dazjorz> ark can't run RAR's ...?
<dazjorz> i mean, open
<nietek-8-72> hello world :-)
<apokryphos> hi nietek-8-72 
<nietek-8-72> whats up?
<apokryphos> nietek-8-72: not a lot. Reading a bit on the net, playing with KTorrent and listening to music ;-)
<nietek-8-72> Well, @ll the same everywhere... :-)
<dazjorz> i'm trying to get WoW to work
<dazjorz> private server
<nemlah> hey kubuntu fans
<nietek-8-72> ok dudes need to work - see ya
<nemlah> i am having a problem ... my tv card is not working 
* jpatrick can't set up guarddog :(
<_Mose_> hello, how to change privilegies of mounted hd (fat32) so i could not just view but modify files there? is it possible?
<KWizzard> how can I disable that startup dialog to choose the channel in Konversation?
<CyberMad> hello..
<KWizzard> hi
<_Mose_> hi
<CyberMad> i want to partitioning my HardDisk, i have 40 GB.. for 1st partition (15 GB, primary, ext3, mount /), 2nd partition (24 GB, primary, ext3, /home), 3rd partition (1 GB, swap), is that correct?
<CyberMad> i want use it for PC Router (NAT) and home use
<caller> I have another question.  Is there a way to back up an entire system to a series of bootable CDs?  So I can boot on a seperate, same hardware machine and have it turn out exactly like this machine?
<Adkron> Is anyone else having problems when using the configuration manager to change things such as time
<Adkron> It asks for my pw I type it, and it goes away, but I still can't change anyting
<Adkron> If I do type in the wrong pw it tells me
<nikkia> Adkron: press alt-f2, and run kdesu kcontrol  instead
<CyberMad> does kubuntu support samba?
<supernix> yes CyberMad 
<caller> Anyone see my q?
<CyberMad> ok, so i don't need to create FAT partition
<CyberMad> caller yes..
<Adkron> nikkia, thanks I'll try
<CyberMad> caller maybe there is a software like Norton Ghost in linux..
<caller> CyberMad, there is, but that's not what I'm looking for
<caller> CyberMad, doesn't that use network?
<nikkia> CyberMad: the only thing i can think of, is the debian 'bootcd' package, but it can't split across discs and probably isn't suitable for restoring from
<CyberMad> caller nope.. Norton Ghost can be bootable cd (cmiiw)
<caller> CyberMad, no network involved at all?
<caller> I would need at least 3 disks, no?
<nikkia> the problem with norton ghost, is that it is incredibly invasive
<nikkia> but thats symantec software these days, installs once useful app, and 300 pieces of spyware :/
<CyberMad> caller i believe i saw it there is bootable via network (because i did about 1 year ago)
<caller> CyberMad, exactly...that's NOT what I want
<caller> I need CDs and ONLY cds...otherwise useless to me :/
<nikkia> caller, just because it CAN, doesn't mean it MUST :)
<CyberMad> yes.. i'm talking about cd ;|
<caller> Oh, ah sry
<nikkia> caller, i think you're going to find any solution you find that does what you want, is going to offer other features you don't need :P
<CyberMad> [03:15]  <CyberMad> caller nope.. Norton Ghost can be bootable cd (cmiiw)
<caller> well ah, not sure how to get that :/
<caller> Mondo is perfect, but I can't get it to work
<nikkia> CyberMad: i really wouldn't recommend ghost, even if it does do linux backups....
<CyberMad> maybe the last way.. learn how to create distro like knoppix
<caller> Well, don't want it bootable liveCD heh...and DEFINITELY don't have time to develop a installer or anything
<caller> nor the skillz
<nikkia> caller, thats what debian's 'bootcd' package does
<nikkia> it takes a working system and makes a livecd out of it
<nikkia> caller, problem is, that 'working system' MUST fit on 1 CD :/
<caller> nik, is it installable though?
<caller> oh ok uselessness
<caller> thnx tho
<nikkia> and as i said, a livecd probably isn't likely to be suitable for restore
<nikkia> caller, all you really want, is a minimal boot/root floppy combo, use the boot floppy as the CD's boot image, and make it use the root image from CD, then a script to extract an archive from the CD(s) to a specified HDD, offering partitioning on the way
<caller> nikkia, won't work
<caller> nikkia, I have no floppy drive
<nikkia> caller: no, you don't need a floppy drive
<caller> to use a floppy?
<nikkia> caller, bootable CDs are made by using a floppy disk image
<caller> uh, ok
<caller> can you explain how I would do this then :)
<nikkia> caller, not really, its not a huge amount of work, but its beyond a medium like irc :/
<shaynes_> Anyone suggest a nice sources.list for latest apps?
<caller> nikkia, I see...sounds complex but I'm on quite a deadline
<caller> I cannot believe there is no app that just DOES this
<caller> I mean seriously, it's not like my situation never happens?  It's pretty much what linux was MADE for, yet it can't achieve it :(
<CyberMad> you better ask to the mailing list
<CyberMad> maybe there is no expert today
<caller> CyberMad, what mailing list?
<luigino> hello everyone...
<CyberMad> kubuntu
<CyberMad> linux, etc
<caller> ah
<caller> I've been all around google, irc, and forums...I'm not much of a mailing list user though
<caller> I hate the annoyance of deleting so many unnecesary mails
<luigino> I've installed gmplayer but looks like it doesnt see DVDs so I figured out kubuntu mounts always as cdrom... so how I can made mounting as dvd?
<nikkia> caller, all i see, is stuff about using mondo
<nikkia> caller, i suspect getting mondo working would be your best bet
<caller> nikkia, well, I don't know what's wrong, but I followed the howto word for word, read the man page to check what I was doing, and redid several times, trying everything.  I think mondo's b0rked.
<DaSkreech> Is there a GUI to manage users in Kubuntu?
<caller> kuser?
<nikkia> dargo: 'kuser'
<nikkia> erm, DaSkreech, even
<DaSkreech> :-)
<PurpleMotion> kuser is broken in kubuntu, as far as i can tell.. i use the gnome user app
<hussam> can somebody look at this? http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu , It says breezy has kernel 2.6.12.10 although the latest is 2.6.12.5
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: no, it works fine
<EasterSunshine> ugh...distrowatch...
<PurpleMotion> mine doesnt over three differernt installs it breaks when you try to quit, and thus doesnt save anything
<CyberMad> do you have any kubuntu ebook? maybe from amazon.. ;)
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: works fine for me
<PurpleMotion> *shrug* owell... 
<caller> mondoarchive -Oc 48 -s 700m -d 1,0,0 -5  -l GRUB -f /dev/hda
<caller> that should work
<caller> but it doesn't
<PurpleMotion> nikkia u see my new desktop?
<caller> :(
<hussam> PurpleMotion: kuser is broken in kde 3.4.0 but it is fixed in kde 3.4.2
<Tm_T> hussam o/
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: no, because your web server was b0rked when i tried
<PurpleMotion> nikkia: http://www.daede.com/2x3Desktop.jpg
<PurpleMotion> is it really?
<PurpleMotion> grrr
<nikkia> ah, it worked that time
<PurpleMotion> interserver is starting to piss me off
<hussam> when I upgraded to kde 3.4.2, kuser was fixed.
<nikkia> i'm not keen on the greys or the window decorations, but thats your choice
<caller> brb
<PurpleMotion> hussam:  I'll look into upgrading :)
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  i wanted something that matched the car, heh
<CyberMad> i partitioning on my HD: 1st partition (15 GB, primary, ext3, mount /), 2nd partition (24 GB, primary, ext3, /home), 3rd partition (1 GB, swap), is that ok? hehe this my classic question.. from 1 year ago using linux, i'm still not confidence ;P
<PurpleMotion> i think i will upgrade kde
<caller> back
<caller> Please, I _really_ need some help guys...
<DaSkreech> Is there a way to auto detect a newly attached file system?
<CyberMad> caller have you tried #linux in dal.net or efnet ? i believe there are big community there
<nikkia> CyberMad: it should be fine
<CyberMad> nikkia thanks.. 
<CyberMad> 58% remaining... my first kubuntu installation ;)
<dazjorz> Hey um
<dazjorz> I forgot what I wanted to ask again :)
<CyberMad> dazjorz ya?
<CyberMad> ...
<dazjorz> Oh yes
<dazjorz> I've tried to run a graphical program in a virtual environment in a VNC program
<dazjorz> still with me ? ;)
<dazjorz> Ok,..
<dazjorz> now the program isn't starting...
<dazjorz> the program is cedega
<dazjorz> i've got this file .vncrc in my ~
<dazjorz> containing:
<dazjorz> $vncStartup = "/root/.vnc/xstartup";
<dazjorz> that /root/.vnc/xstartup contains:
<dazjorz> #!/bin/sh
<dazjorz> # run a minimal xwindows manager
<dazjorz> /usr/bin/oroborus &
<dazjorz> # Start wine
<dazjorz> cedega ~/.transgaming/c_drive/wowserver/TrayWoWemu.exe
<dazjorz> but it's not starting
<PurpleMotion> try giving it an absolute path
<CyberMad> sigh,.. i almost forgot
<PurpleMotion> cedega /home/you/.transgaming/c_drive/wowserver/TrayWoWemu.exe
<CyberMad> do i must install the ms windows first before linux installation? i want to use dreamcodes crossoffice
<dazjorz> no, /root/
<PurpleMotion> root?
<CyberMad> sorry, CodeWeavers CrossOver
<dazjorz> PurpleMotion: Well, in the logs, there is a program like that
<PurpleMotion> CyberMad:  no, you dont need to have windows installed for cxoffice to work
<dazjorz> PurpleMotion: In the logs, I see a message of Cedega
<dazjorz> PurpleMotion: So Cedega itself is starting
<dazjorz> PurpleMotion: this is what it outputs:
<dazjorz> is it okay to paste more then 1 line here ?
<dazjorz> i mean, nobodies talking
<PurpleMotion> dazjorz:  and check your capitalization along the path you specify, cause everything int he *nix world is case sensitive
<PurpleMotion> *I* dont care, but you could just as well use a pastebin (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl)
<CyberMad> PurpleMotion so where do i have to install like Macromedia Flash MX ?
<dazjorz> by the way,... mounting an ISO isn't working.
<dazjorz> because I'm trying to get it working in WINE
<dazjorz> (Cedega)
<dazjorz> and it asks for a CD
<dazjorz> so I mount the CD to a drive
<dazjorz> i mean, mount the ISO to a folder
<dazjorz> and then it doesn't work.
<dazjorz> how do I like ADD a drive in Cedega?
<PurpleMotion> CyberMad:  after you install cw cxoffice, you run "CrossOver Setup" and there is an option to install apps. Click it, then click "Install unsupported software", then click the third option, and point it to FL_Client_Setup.exe
<CyberMad> ok got that :)
<CyberMad> thanks
<CyberMad> it's different with wine that i have tried about 1 years ago
<CyberMad> from wine i can load an exe from windows partition.. like minesweeper, notepad
<PurpleMotion> you can do that with crossover's wine as well, you just have o do it manually
<CyberMad> ok
<dazjorz> *asks his question again
<dazjorz> How do I ADD a drive in Cedega ?
<PurpleMotion> oh my bad, didnt see the first
<PurpleMotion> i dunno
<PurpleMotion> dont use cedega
<PurpleMotion> brb, need to restart kde
<dazjorz> PurpleMotion: Uhm,.. How do I run WoW then, if I don't use Cedega
<CyberMad> i belive linux don't need a restart :P
<dazjorz> PurpleMotion: Uhm,... How do I run WoW then, if I don't use Cedega...
<dazjorz> Oh BTW
<dazjorz> is there some way to write to an NTFS partition?
<CyberMad> samba ?
<dazjorz> CyberMad: Dual boot .
<dazjorz> Sorry, gtg. Bye
<PurpleMotion> well, kuser works now :)
<PurpleMotion> 3.4.2 seems kinda nice
<PurpleMotion> whats new in it?
<jpatrick> bug fixes
<PurpleMotion> right on
<CyberMad_at_Kubu> test
<CyberMad_at_Kubu> successed!
<CyberMad_at_Kubu> what is the best irc client in linux?
<judax> I like kvric and konversation
<yudi> how about xChat?
<judax> it is quite good, I just like the other two better, personal thing I guess
<judax> irssi is very good, but it is console-based, very powerful
<yudi> ok, thanks :)
<PieD> yudi: if you use (and like) KDE, then Konversation is a good choice
<PieD> if you prefer gnome, then xchat
<yudi> so xChat doesn't run in KDE ?
<judax> yeah, xchat or irssi would be my choice in gnome.  I do run a gnome box and I use either one of those
<judax> it will run
<judax> in kde
<yudi> maybe i will install mirc 
<yudi> with CrossOver
<judax> ah, no need to do that
<judax> :)
<yudi> because i need the script
<judax> I see, losing lots of scripting is tuff
<judax> yudi: you need scripting *capability* or you need mirc *scripts*?
<yudi> what do you mean with "tuff" ? i don't speak english very well
<yudi> mirc *scripts*
<c0rrupt_> im having a little trouble with kubuntu, it seems that i cannot connect to servers running on my comp localy but others can. anyone have any ideas?
<judax> tough
<c0rrupt_> proftpd
<c0rrupt_> nessus
<c0rrupt_> they both worked at one point
<judax> c0rrupt_: sorry, I don't have any experience with those two
<c0rrupt_> wow wierd
<c0rrupt_> i typed in my wan ip and it worked
<c0rrupt_> "localhost" doesnt work
<c0rrupt_> yet 129.44.215.123 does
<judax> hmm, that is strange
<c0rrupt_> its not listening to localhost apprently
<yudi> have you check your nameserver configuration?
<yudi> try 127.0.0.1
<c0rrupt_> ?
<c0rrupt_> i did
<yudi> does it worked?
<c0rrupt_> no
<c0rrupt_> aparently they arnt listening on localhost
<c0rrupt_> which is very strange
<c0rrupt_> only extenrally
<yudi> can you ping the 127.0.0.1 ?
<yudi> what is the result?
<c0rrupt_> no reply
<yudi> wait,...
<c0rrupt_> yea
<yudi> i don't remember what is no reply mean in ping
<yudi> brb check google
<c0rrupt_> going to try something
<c0rrupt_> brb
<c0rrupt_> * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [fail] 
<c0rrupt_> that happens at boot
<c0rrupt_> and when i run networking restart
<yudi> so you can ping other computers, right?
<c0rrupt_> yup
<c0rrupt_> * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [fail] 
<c0rrupt_> that happens at boot
<c0rrupt_> and when i run
<c0rrupt_> networking restart
<yudi> using what interface?
<yudi> using what network interface?
<c0rrupt_> all?
<c0rrupt_> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zAo^> (tried stop ; start?)
<pax> c0rrupt_: paste /etc/network/interfaces to some pastebin
<zAo^> (DHCP? If so, try "sudp dhclient eth0')
<c0rrupt_> permision denied?
<static> i don't recall being asked for a root password when i installed kubuntu. am i expected to sudo everything as a regular user or did i miss it? (i note that i can sudo su, though ;)
<zAo^> sudo
<c0rrupt_> im on wlan0
<pax> c0rrupt_: have to be root, use sudo
<c0rrupt_> lo doesnt work
<c0rrupt_> i am root
<yudi> i mean, are you only use 1 ethernet card ?
<c0rrupt_> im using wlan0
<c0rrupt_> thats it
<c0rrupt_> eth0 and lo are present
<yudi> sorry can't help... i never use WLAN :P
<c0rrupt_> its nOT WLAN RELATED
<c0rrupt_> =P
<c0rrupt_> something fucked with "lo"
<zAo^> sorry, didnt follow your prob. You use dhcp?
<c0rrupt_> ......
<c0rrupt_> sigh
<pax> c0rrupt_: what do you have in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname ?
<c0rrupt_> hostname is kubuntu
<c0rrupt_> and
<c0rrupt_> hosts
<c0rrupt_> is
<c0rrupt_> 27.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost kubuntu
<c0rrupt_> 1*
<yudi> ok i guess there is firewall blocked your ping to your l0
<yudi> because there is no reply :|
<c0rrupt_> i have no firewall
<pax> delete kubuntu from that line and add a line with your IP kubuntu.yourdomain.whatever kubuntu
<yudi> i hope pax solution can help you..
<c0rrupt_> ?
<c0rrupt_> delete kubuntu..
<c0rrupt_> add what?
<c0rrupt_> wan ip.. local ip.. lan ip.. ?????????//
<pax> take the word 'kubuntu' from 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost kubuntu
<c0rrupt_> mk
<c0rrupt_> now
<pax> add this line bellow 129.44.215.123 kubuntu.c0rrupt.hehe kubuntu
<c0rrupt_> .hehe
<c0rrupt_> lol
<pax> you said you are not behind a rounter, right?
<pax> router*
<c0rrupt_> im behind a router
<c0rrupt_> my lan ip 192.168.1.101
<pax> and when you ping google.com?
<c0rrupt_> works fine
<pax> restart network now
<c0rrupt_> fails
<pax>  /etc/init.d/networking restart fails?
<c0rrupt_> yes
<pax> can you restart if you do 192.168.1.101 kubuntu.c0rrupt.hehe kubuntu
<c0rrupt_> ok
* nikkia opens the birthday present she got from her supermarket
<c0rrupt_> fail
<pax> nikkia should help you with this one
<c0rrupt_> hello nikkia
<yudi> do you use iwconfig eth0 or ifconfig eth0? when using gentoo with WLAN use iwconfig
<nikkia> yudi, they do differen't things
<yudi> but i don't know with kubuntu
<c0rrupt_> im having a little trouble with lo 
<nikkia> iwconfig = set WLAN parameters, ifconfig = set interface parameters
<c0rrupt_> i cannot do anything locally
<c0rrupt_> i cannot ping localhost
<c0rrupt_> i cannot connect to servers that are local
<c0rrupt_> but wan connections work fine
<c0rrupt_> and, restarting the network returns a fail
<nikkia> erm, c0rrupt_, did you say you're on wlan ?
<c0rrupt_> yes
<c0rrupt_> ma'am
<nikkia> *some* wireless routers block ICMP
<c0rrupt_> well
<yudi> 0_o
<c0rrupt_> it wouldnt block ping 127.0.0.1
<c0rrupt_> AND
<c0rrupt_> it worked fine 2 days ago
<tenco> hi
<nikkia> c0rrupt_: ah, hmm
<c0rrupt_> indeed
<nikkia> c0rrupt_: tried rebooting the router?
<c0rrupt_> ...
<c0rrupt_> nien
<c0rrupt_> ?
<tenco> kcontrol trashes /etc/network/interfaces
<c0rrupt_> why would my router block
<c0rrupt_> localhost
<nikkia> c0rrupt_: try it, you never know
<c0rrupt_> that makes no sense
<c0rrupt_> ;\
<c0rrupt_> i can ping everything else
<yudi> can you do ping from other computer to your computer?
<c0rrupt_> yea
<c0rrupt_> and other people are using my servers right now
<c0rrupt_> people on wan
<pax> I was thinking hostname problem nikkia 
<nikkia> you dont' have an iptables rule blocking icmp, do you ?
<c0rrupt_> no
<c0rrupt_> i have no firewall
<c0rrupt_> its not just icmp
<nikkia> pax, i get the impression he used the IP address
<c0rrupt_> its all local connections
<yudi> i believe there is something block your ping (packet source: your IP)
<c0rrupt_> .
<c0rrupt_> yudi
<c0rrupt_> i could careless about the pings
<c0rrupt_> my local interface must be down
<yudi> just imho..
<c0rrupt_> ?
<pax> I dunno about WLAN, do you have something in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<c0rrupt_> ?
<c0rrupt_> yes
<c0rrupt_> lots?
<pax> show me please, in pastebin
<c0rrupt_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1343
<pax> iface eth0 inet <- what's this you have a second interface?
<c0rrupt_> its just my ethernet
<c0rrupt_> its not plugged in.. 
<pax> iface eth0 inet static <- add 'static' there
* nikkia watches next week's mighty boosh
<pax> oh never mind then
<c0rrupt_> yea
<c0rrupt_> im not using it
<pax> c0rrupt_: hotplug is giving you that error at boot because of that, that's one. either take the entry from there or add static
<yudi> looks live will be solved :)
<yudi> looks like will be solved :)
<c0rrupt_> hm ok?
<pax> restart networking now see what happens
<pax> not that it's relevant
<yudi> ....
<c0rrupt_> ok
<pax> so, is it restarting?
<tenco> kcontrol trashes /etc/network/interfaces, is this a known bug?
<c0rrupt_> wow
<yudi> can't wait to know the result
<c0rrupt_> worked
<c0rrupt_> let me ping myself
<pax> tenco I believe so.
<c0rrupt_> damn thanks
<c0rrupt_> it works!
<pax> c0rrupt_: good for you
<c0rrupt_> no
<c0rrupt_> good for you
<c0rrupt_> =D
<pax> hehe
<yudi> great job pax
<c0rrupt_> what did you fix?
<pax> it was a wild shot
<pax> c0rrupt_: you just had that 'static' missing there I guess
<c0rrupt_> lmfao
<c0rrupt_> thanks
<c0rrupt_> <3 lady luck
<pax> iface eth0 inet <- can't be like that has to be either static or dhcp
<yudi> new knowledge for me...
<c0rrupt_> same
<c0rrupt_> i know why it worked before
<c0rrupt_> because i had to use ethernet before i got my wlan0 going
<pax> the interface wanst there?
<c0rrupt_> do dl drivers
<c0rrupt_> but this time
<c0rrupt_> when i reformated
<c0rrupt_> i went straight to wlan0
<c0rrupt_> so i never changed eth0 do use dhcp
<pax> c0rrupt_: alright, so go break something else and come back atleast this wans't a question about sudo or repos
<c0rrupt_> LOL
<c0rrupt_> well
<c0rrupt_> i had to format because i fucked over my repos
<c0rrupt_> =P
<c0rrupt_> but i bothered the people in #ubuntu about that
<c0rrupt_> hahah
* yudi sharing crossoffice apps from other comp..
<yudi> brb
<zAo^> any xMule QT based clients???
#kubuntu 2005-08-23
<yudi> test :)
<zAo^> pong ;)
<c0rrupt_> ping
<PieD> zAo^: but where is pong's brother ping ?
<c0rrupt_> how can i see if i have a registered version of nessusd
<c0rrupt_> is there a simple command?
<c0rrupt_> because i think i registered.. but then may have uninstalled
<pax> what do you mean you registered, adduser?
<yudi> why there is no root password question on kubuntu installation
<yudi> and right now... i don't know password of the root
<static> sudu su :)
<static> sudo
<yudi> ?
<yudi> ok thanks.. it's worked
<static> i think they did that so that we would USE root. hehe
<static> wouldn't
<static> *
<static> .me is having brain farts
* static is
<static> even
* DaSkreech hold brain nose
<pax> yudi: if you are confortable with having root account then enable it, sudo passwd root
<yudi> ok
<pax> sudo has a timer, good way to have some protection.
<static> i think it's a neat idea to not enable root access by default.
* static is a kubuntu newbie, btw
<yudi> i tried do this: rpm -ivh CodeWeavers.CrossOver.Office.Professional.v4.1.Linux.RPM
<yudi> but there is an error: error: read failed: Is a directory (21)
<pax> yudi: this is kubuntu not redhat mate, we use apt-get or use 'alien' with rpm if you insist
<pax> static: yes it is great idea, however some experience users coming from other distros just can't live without root account ;c)
<yudi> so, it would be like: apt-get install CodeWeavers.CrossOver.Office.Professional.v4.1.Linux.RPM ?
<pax> experienced*
<yudi> i'm not lol
<pax> yudi: oh boy you gotta do some reading =o)
<yudi> i guess so
<pax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<yudi> that's will be very usefull
<pax> yudi: in kubuntu world, we don't need to download a package and then install it, we do that in one simple steps, kubuntu has repositories
<pax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<yudi> those all new for me... need to learn again...
<static> i noticed that mplayers doesn't seem to be in my universal repository. are there other repositories that might have it?
<static> mplayer*
<pax> are you sure?
* static has another look
<pax> !info mplayer
<pax> !find mplayer
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mplayer' (11 shown): mozilla-mplayer ;; mplayer-386 ;; mplayer-586 ;; mplayer-686 ;; mplayer-custom ;; mplayer-doc ;; mplayer-fonts ;; mplayer-k6 ;; mplayer-k7 ;; mplayer-nogui ;; xmms-xmmplayer.
<pax> it's in my repos too.
<static> hmm.. i guess i'm an idiot. i'll figure it out eventually.
<pax> static: here use my list http://ninux.net/files/sources
<static> i don't have any lines with "multiverse" in them. could that be the reason
<static> ?
* pax shakes head
<pax> yes, uncomment that
<pax> univer + multiverse
<pax> universe*
<static> yeah. now i see mplayer. cool. thanks! :)
<pax> np
<allee> anyone 'dare' to test digikam-0.7.4 hoary deb? (0.7.4 will be announced really soon ;)
<allee> plus point if you try with kde 3.4.0 and remove libimlib2-dev ;)
<c0rrupt_> lol
<pax> sure, I'll give a it shot, do you have spare batteries for my digikam? :c)
<allee> batteries no problem.  Come and fetch them :)
<allee> digikam deb http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/digikam_0.7.4-0_i386.deb
<pax> allee: where to get it from, link?
<pax> oh k.
<allee> digikamimageplugins debs in work
<allee> pax: ping me if you have good/bad news.  [Works for me (TM)] 
<pax> thanks for your work, will do
<pax> allee: ping
<allee> pax pong
<pax> deps problem here on hoary
<pax> digikam depends on libkipi0 (>= 0.1.1); however:
<pax>   Version of libkipi0 on system is 0.1-2.
<pax> and it wants libkexif1 (>= 0.2.1)
<allee> Ahh easy ;)  wait ...
<pax> which is not there
<allee> You need: deb     http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary ./
<pax> I installed libkexifo to please it with no go
<allee> After digikam* is a bit tested I'll move them into this repo too
<pax> k, let me try again
<allee> then "deb   http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary ./" will contain everything.
<satafterh> how do imake the font bigger in this program
<allee> satafterh: which prog?
<satafterh> gaim
<pax> still same deps problem
<pax> gaim is no kubuntu mate :c) have you tried #ubuntu
<c0rrupt_> i use gaim?
<pax> I use kopete :-)
<satafterh> i am using it in kubuntu
<satafterh> I am very very new to linux
<satafterh> what other program can i use?
<allee> pax: libkexif1 (0.2.1-1ubuntu1), libkipi0 (0.1.1-2ubuntu1) are there.  Did you apt-get/aptitude update?
<pax> satafterh: prefs > Message text doesn't do it?
<pax> sure allee 
<pax> Reading package lists... Done
<satafterh> the font is just very small
<satafterh> I must say I have tries many linux system in the last few week trying to get away from xp and kubuntu seems to be the best i have seen, for me anyway. hot off to who ever puts it out
<pax> allee: http://www.ninux.net/files/digikam
<jbasilio> satafterh: i agree.  tried fedora, longtime mandrake user.  kubuntu rules the roost because of simplicity, they don't try to overcomplicate things with customizations
<allee> pax: I've move very thing into the repo now.  then apt-get will can figure out what to do.  ...
<satafterh> i agree, I will be staying with kubuntu now that i have found it
<pax> allee: k.
<pax> allee: your temp repo or the official one?
<allee> pax: my official 'inoffical' one ;)
<pax> allee: still same thing after apt-get update check the log
<allee> pax: not updated. I'll ping when done
<pax> ah ok, misunderstood, sorry.
<satafterh> anyway kubuntu seems to be the best for a newbie like me and seems to best a great community, bye xp
<pax> satafterh: one sec
<pax> satafterh: you have gnome installed?
<satafterh> dont know?? i am very new to linux
<allee> pax: repo updated.  Note: it will remove digikamimageplugins 0.7.*.  I'm working on updated debs
<pax> ok, go to Control Center > GTK styles and Fonts
<pax> in GTK fonts, doest it say use my KDE fonts?
<satafterh> are you talking about my font problem
<pax> allee: ok.
<pax> satafterh: yes.
<satafterh> oh thanks but i tock someone advise here and am not using gaim, I am using k???????/ something, i can read it fine now thanks though
<pax> ok great :)
<satafterh> as i said i am very new to linux, about three weeks now, is everyone so friendy when someone needs help
<allee> satafterh: most of the time, when no trolls are around ;)
<pax> usually yes, unless people here are drunk, which only happens new year's eve
<satafterh> so is this a general chat channel or help channel? just trying to figure out the rules and whats alright to talk about in here
<pax> satafterh: help channel but haven't seen anyone getting upset when it gets offtopic sometimes
<satafterh> cool
<satafterh> one thing i have noticed is there is a big learning curve, have used that other os for years and got used to a certain way of doing things,  this makes you think again
<satafterh> not alot of chatting here is there lol
<pax> yeah it'll take you few days to find where stuff is installed and the difference
<pax> yeah it's quiet, they are waiting for you and I to leave (j/k) :c)
<satafterh> to leaave?? why is that
<Firetech> why is the kmail entry in the K-menu hidden by default?
<pax> Firetech: updated to KDE 3.4.2 lately?
<allee> Firetech: Kontact is the prefered on ;)   Alt-F2  kmail is your friend ;)
<Firetech> pax: not recently, I did it the day after the release...
<pax> Many people complained about stuff vanishing from their kmenu after the upgreade
<pax> Firetech: then just put it there with kmenuedit :)
<Firetech> I want to unhide it... changing NoDisplay to false in the desktop file doesn't help...
<Firetech> pax: It has been gone since 3.4.0 afaik, atleast since 3.4.1
<pax> allee: I'm still trying to get digikam installed btw, keep getting the dep errors
<allee> pax: strange I updated another kubuntu 3.4.2 laptop and dist-upgrade installed digikam without problems.
<pax> I didnt have any ver of it installed
<satafterh> where can i find kmail?
<allee> pax: that's the output of: apt-get install digikam; apt-cache policy digikam libkexif{0,1} libkipi0
<pax> weird
<allee> s/that's/what's/
<pax> oh wait ...
<pax> Setting up digikam (0.7.4-0) ... done deal
<allee> pax: ta ta ;)
<pax> satafterh: from konsole or if it's not in your kmenu add it with kmenuedit
<pax> let me get the cam now 
<allee> satafterh: are you runing KDE 3.4.0?
<satafterh> 3.4.2
<satafterh> i dont see a kmenuedit?? rememeber i am very new to all this lol
<ilba7r> move to the kmenu with your moust then right click on it
<allee> anyone with hoary 3.4.0?  
<pax> satafterh: in console type: kmenuedit or right click on Kmenu > Edit
<pax> ugh, I knew my batteries needed recharging
<satafterh> i am in there just trying to figure out the path i guess to kmail
<pax> should be /usr/bin/kmail
<ilba7r> satafterh just type which kmail
<ilba7r> you can do that with any exec
<allee> kmail is in PATH.  Just use 'kmail'.  no full path necessary
<satafterh> got it thanks
<mhz_libre> any known KDE app that can actually control IrDa laptop devies??
<mhz_libre> devices
<mhz> by default, I see no IrD
<mhz> by default, I see no IrDA in Control Center
<luigino> hiya pple
<satafterh> if i upgrade the kernel do i need to reinstall nvidia driver?? sytem would not start after i upgraded unless i used the old xorg.conf i had befor installing video driver
<luigino> I'd like to know whats the name of the file in /etc/init.d that makes kubuntu starting the X at boot because I'd like to add an instruction for 915resolution setting? thanks :)
<allee> luigino: bootmish.sh (I've it at the end)
<luigino> ok thx :)))
<guest> my main account's kmenu isn't updating with programs gotten from apt-get and removed programs still remain. Ive noticed that the guest account's menu is uptodate.
<guest> update-menus works in the guest account but not in my main one 
<luigino> allee.... I add it after or before the : exit 0 in that file?
<allee> luigino: before  (of course ;)
<allee> luigino: good catch!
<luigino> thanks 
<luigino> ah allee
<luigino> last question
<luigino> I'm installing also the DRI drivers of Intel 915G 
<luigino> for you, where I shall point them to X path? /usr/X11R6 or /etc/X11?
<allee> luigino: where the old dri driver was (have not yet cared about dri, sorry)
<luigino> ok allee...
<allee> pax: digikamimageplugins uploaded.  Please update and try
<allee> digikam(imageplugins)-doc next
<satafterh> any idea's on fixing audeo video sync isse's
<Firetech> Isn't it possible to order the IMAP boxes first in KMail?
<pax> allee: what's the exact name of the package please
<allee> pax: digikamimageplugins
<pax> k, I wish I had some fresh batteries, still recharging but everything looks good so far
<pax> Setting up digikamimageplugins (0.7.4-0) ... <- smoothly installed
<allee> pax: praise apt-get/aptitude (and soon adept)
<pax> weird package name tho hehe
<pax> allee:  amen to that
<allee> lol
<pax> Oh this adds the 'My Albums' thingy nice
<pax> notice that this is the first time I use digikam, konqueror was always good to me in this area
<allee> Well, digikam can do a bit more than konqy with your pictures ;)
<pax> yeah I'm looking forward to some Kungfu images handeling
<allee> he, he
<pax> even comes with themes, fancy stuff :-)
<allee> pax: no mortal plans there yet. (But much better tag handling and searching in 0.8 tobe)
<pax> I was just looking for that 'search' option
<allee> pax: not yet
<allee> pax: feeling adventurous?  digikamimageplugins-doc deb ready (25 MB!  Languages: pt_br et nl pt sv it en)
<allee> one to go ...
<pax> 282kb/s not bad
<allee> :)
<pax> Setting up digikamimageplugins-doc (0.7.4-0) ...
<jdnewmil> I initially setup my Kubuntu to use dhcp... but I want it to use a static IP instead now.  I fixed /etc/network/interfaces, but the boot process still seems to prefer dhcp, so I have to manually ifdown/ifup to get my static IP... where to look?
<pax> then restart networking
<pax>  /etc/network/interfaces <- change the interface from dhcp to static
<pax> missed the first line there*
<jdnewmil> as I said, I did that
<jdnewmil> but when I reboot, it still uses dhcp
<pax> it switches it self back?
<jdnewmil> my changes to the file stick, but the startup process doesn't seem to pay attention
<pax> care to post your interfaces file somewhere
<jdnewmil> ok... one sec
<jdnewmil> http://home.comcast.net/~jdnewmil/linux/interfaces
<pax> jdnewmil: sorry mate, afk for  aminute. add this at this end of the file: auto eth0
<pax> restart networking and see how it goes
<allee> pax: digikam-doc deb ready (22.8MB, languages: da et en it nl pt_br pt sv)   # heh, 4.96 MB/s here ;)
<allee> WAKE UP! Fresh from pbuilder. digikam 0.7.4 debs?  Interested? Add to sources list:
<allee>        deb http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary ./
<allee> and: aptitude update; aptitude install digikam
<pax> allee: is that a new repo?
<pax> nevermind same one
<pax> Setting up digikam-doc (0.7.4-0) ...
<arcanistherogue> say guys, im having a problem running UT2004.  I got it installed, but when i run the ut2004 file in /home/john/ut2004, it says "Extracting filename" where filename is the name of a map in the game, and it does this for everymap.  when i get into the game, there are no gametypes to select, and no maps.  how do i prevent this from happening?
<ms12> anyone know how to change nautilus default them. I run it under icewm thats why the question?
<allee> pax: I urgently need sleep now.  Thx for testing
<flugh> good grief. if i 'apt-get remove amarok' it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop? that makes sense :)
<flugh> if i try to remove xmms, will it want to remove my kernel too?
<allee> flugh: that's an side effect of dependency handling.  Often discused, there is no better solution yet
<flugh> does apt have a 'only this and no deps' option?
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> i just installed kubuntu and have a few questions
<lwizardl> why doesn't it ask for root setup
<lwizardl> anyone ?
<lwizardl> is anyone there ?
<PurpleMotion> Hai, fsckers!
<mhz> Any of you guys know how to effectivly and harmlessly WIPE OUR Gnome desktop and leave only KDE on it?
<mhz> wipe our = wipe out
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> can someone help me with a few things?
<milksteak> i can try
<lwizardl> i'm wanting to format my seconf hd and automount it
<lwizardl> i juat want it for storage space
<mhz> mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdX
<mhz> and then...
<lwizardl> any gui way
<mhz> mkdir /mnt/TheSecondHD
<mhz> mount /dev/hdX /mnt/TheSecondHD
<mhz> if what you want is 'automount' it...
<mhz> then...
<mhz> edit /etc/fstab
<mhz> and add a line like the others refering to /dev/hdaXY
<mhz> but set all to 'default'
<mhz> however, please be aware that only ROOT will be able to write to it (AFAIK)
<lwizardl> well i have the G media icon on my desktop
<mhz> ?
<lwizardl> *160G
<lwizardl> the 2nd hd is a wd 160gb
<mhz> but do you need users to write there?
<mhz> do you want users to have their /homes there?
<lwizardl> if i click it i get an error
<mhz> what error?
<lwizardl> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mhz> of course
<lwizardl> please check that the disk is entered correctly
<mhz> lwizardl: please read what I wrote some lines above
<mhz> [2005-08-17 22:57]  <mhz> mkdir /mnt/TheSecondHD
<mhz> [2005-08-17 22:57]  <mhz> mount /dev/hdX /mnt/TheSecondHD
<lwizardl> ok reading, no i don't want user homes there (i think)
<lwizardl> i do want the users to be able to write to them tho
<mhz> every device you want to interact with have to be assigned to a /dir
<mhz> ergo, mkdir /mnt/TheDevice will allow you to
<mhz> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/TheDevice
<lwizardl> ow do i tell what the "thedevice" is called
<lwizardl> *how
<nxv_> hi, i want to create an kde applet. i started an kickerapplet project in kdevelop but kde doesn't offer it. i tried manualy to copy the files to the right location but i am stuck
<mhz> lwizardl: you define the name you want
<lwizardl> ok i did that and got an error
<lwizardl> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/wd160g
<mhz> to actually make a directory with the tool 'mkdir', YOU MUST have admin privileges :)
<lwizardl> i'm su as root
<mhz> but did you create the /mnt/wd160g FIRST?
<mhz> and secondly... is the HDB1 already formated to be accepted by 'mount'?
<lwizardl> i don't think i did
<mhz> there you go!
<mhz> :D
<mhz> I clearly wrote 6 lines about it above
<lwizardl> mhz: that drive was partitioned by mandriva as reser (sp?)
<lwizardl> i cleared them mind repasting
<mhz> [2005-08-17 22:57]  <mhz> mkdir /mnt/TheSecondHD
<mhz> [2005-08-17 22:57]  <mhz> mount /dev/hdX /mnt/TheSecondHD
<mhz> lwizardl: wait
<lwizardl> k
<lwizardl> ?
<mhz> those 2 lines are about making dir and mounting
<mhz> BUT
<mhz> you won't mount a thing unless the device is previously formated to a Linux readable way
<mhz> have you formatted the HDB?
<lwizardl> not since mandrivia did today
<lwizardl> i was trying to use mandriva but the audio wouldn't work at all
<mhz> really? let's see. in a root terminal do:
<mhz> cfdisk /dev/hdb
<lwizardl> so i'm trying this again, and audio worked after default install
<mhz> and then, tell me if the the hdb1 is Linux
<PurpleMotion> ive never seen a hdb1 from windows, so i would imagine it's linux ;)
<lwizardl> says Primary Linux ReiserFS 160039.28
<mhz> PurpleMotion: LOL
<mhz> lwizardl: ok
<PurpleMotion> you guys see my badass new desktop screenshot?
<mhz> so, the only 2 things you have to do are those 2 lines I pasted
<PurpleMotion> http://www.daede.com/2x3Desktop.jpg
* mhz urling...
<lwizardl> ok let me try
<lwizardl> no spaces correct?
<lwizardl> ok got error
<lwizardl> nm typo
<mhz> lwizardl: :)
<mhz> what error?
<lwizardl> i named it WD160G but 2nd line i had WDF160G
<lwizardl> must of hit both d & f at same time
<lwizardl> ok the hd2 has files on it that i don't want
<lwizardl> bin, etc, games, include, lib, local, sbin, share, src, x11r6, tmp
<mhz> then... again: format it all
<mhz> :)
<lwizardl> ok any gui way
<mhz> but to do that, you need to umount it
<mhz> umount /mnt/YourDevice
<mhz> umount /mnt/WD160G
<mhz> then,
<lwizardl> ok /dev/hdb1: not mounted
<mhz> mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<mhz> that will erase 100%
<mhz> and will make it EXT3
<mhz> you can choose other, ofcourse
<root> hello
<mhz> once it finishes formating... mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/WD160G
<lwizardl> i just want a stable fs for videos, music, rars, isos
<root> iu have a problem
<mushroom> wow!root
<mhz> hello
<root> my gateway gone when i restart debian
<pax> root debian?
<mhz> root: are you by any chance logged to the web as root???
<root> no
<lwizardl> mhz: ok did the format & mount and now it has a lost + found folder
<mhz> PurpleMotion: nice cool smokey grey!
<mhz> lwizardl: excellent
<HELP> hi
<PurpleMotion> tyvm
<mhz> lwizardl: see? not difficult but it takes a little to understand WHY we do it like that
<lwizardl> yeah
<mhz> PurpleMotion: how did you get it like that smokey grey (the car? I am no fan of cars)
<lwizardl> how do i format it as reiserfs
<mhz> mkfs.resiserfs
<mhz> mkfs.reiserfs
<HELP> hello i need to know how put a gateway in debian?
<mhz> lwizardl: press mkfs. and then hit the TAB key twice
<lwizardl> mhz: ok i had 3 caps in it
<mhz> HELP: gateway??
<HELP> yes
<mhz> what are you trying to do?
<HELP> with route add when y restart i loss it and i have to put it again
<mhz> ahhhhh
<mhz> you mean, you need to set ethX to be static?
<HELP> that right
<mhz> ok, that is no difficult with command line but it's easier with GUI. What do you prefer?
<HELP> i put ip adress and it wokrs but when put the gateway and restart ...
<mhz> yes, that is temporal
<HELP> GUI
<mhz> HELP: I have never done it with GUI :D
<mhz> HELP, however...
<mhz> if you open a terminal...
<HELP> well ok the other way... is ok
<mhz> :D
<mhz> do this, as root or sudo:
<HELP> ok
<mhz> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<HELP> yes
<mhz> in that file, you save the interfaces you need
<satafterh> i have an amd cpu, is there any benifit to having k7 kernel installed?
<lwizardl> mhz: ok thanks and now it will auto mount that every reboot
<lwizardl> gui
<mhz> for this example, I'll set eth0
<mhz> iface eth0 inet static
<mhz> address 192.168.0.3
<mhz> netmask 255.255.255.0
<mhz> gateway 192.168.0.1
<HELP> ok ... i did it by guI
<mhz> booooooh
<HELP> on KDE
<mhz> tsktsktsktsk
<HELP> yes it a problem... jejej
<mhz> :)
<mhz> lwizardl: nop
<HELP> when KDE apply changes it delets the line
<mhz> to do that, you need to edit a file called fstab
<mhz> ahhh
<pax> HELP: GUI way would be: if you are using KDE, go to control center > internet & network > network setting > administrator mode > click your ethX > configure interface > make it static 
<HELP> where's this file
<pax> if you are using Gnome, use network-admin
<mhz> HELP: /etc/network/interfaces
<mhz> thoreauputic: from Ubuntu???
<PurpleMotion> mhz:  dont go giving me any credit like that.. all i did to the background images was add some text, but you can use the blending option on the background section under appearance & themes
<thoreauputic> mhz: ?
<mhz> I was used to read you in #Ubuntu or one of the channels I usually visit
<HELP> PAX: how i put the administrator mode?
<thoreauputic> mhz: yes, i usually have a number of channels open or tabbed
<pax> help, it's at the bottom of that page, or in console type: kdesu kcontrol
<pax> and go there.
<mhz> .oO(hehehe, terminal was lot faster!)
<mhz> I WANT to erase GNOME of this thin laptop. Any safe way?
<pax> always is.
<mhz> :)
<PurpleMotion> hai, pax
<PurpleMotion> ltns
<HELP> pax: i type that command, nothing new appears
<pax> heya PurpleMotion :c)
<pax> HELP: what distro are you using?
<HELP> kubuntu
<pax> mhz removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't cut it?
<pax> HELP: kdesu kcontrol should bring up a window asking for your pass, you type in the pass and it will open Control Center as root
<pax> either that or simple click adminstrator mode on the page you were at
<HELP> i root
<pax> then simply kcontrol in console
<HELP> yes
<mhz> pax: you mean apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop ????
<pax> am I confusing or are you confusing me. 'Administrator mode' on that will only show up if you are regular user not root. if you are root just make the your ethX static
<pax> mhz: something like that. doesn't remove gnome?
<mhz> HELP... or use my advice with the command line :)
<HELP> i configured in that way ... but in ROUTES <default gateways> i put my gateway.... and when apply changes that desapears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mhz> pax: it may remove it. The Thing is that in my short experience... GNOME and KDE are very fan of dependencies
<pax> yes HELP go /etc/network/interfaces way, open the file find 'dhcp' replace it with 'static' save then
<HELP> mhz: yes did it and work fine
<pax> restart networking
<mhz> therefore, I wan to be sure before I proceed because RE-Installing from Linux on a Thin Laptop client is not fast
<pax> mhz: well yes, gnome could take some of your favorite apps with it, like firefox for exemple
<pax> but I don't think it will affect serious stuff like libs
<HELP> pax: for command line work fine, but when i change by KDE my configuration for default gateway disappear
<thoreauputic> ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage - removing it won't remove gnome ( you should look at deborphan I think)
<HELP> my question is why disapears?
<pax> HELP: let me understand this right. you get it from interfaces and at reboot it resets it self to hdcp?
<thoreauputic> ah, and debfoster
<pax> there, thanks for clearing that up thoreauputic, it's new to me.
<thoreauputic> np :)
<mhz> thoreauputic: so, you mean, manually
<mhz> :)
<HELP> no, i have static IP and static gateway.. when i restart work fine, but when i configure by KDE...in the file interfaces the gateway desappears
<thoreauputic> mhz: as I understand it, deborphan will help you to remove packages more easily if you want to get rid of something with lots of dependencies like gnome etc
<pax> HELP: if it works fine, why do you have to reconfigure it from KDE control center?
<HELP> because I want to work to GUI and don't undertand why it don't work by KDE
<pax> of all the packages that start with deb, I like debsums :c)
<pax> HELP: if it's not broken dont fix it. and .. don't mind Kcontrol's 'interfaces configuartion' it's not perfect.
<lwizardl> hi
<pax> heya 
<HELP> jjej ok thanks ...are you so nice
<HELP> i foloow your advice
<HELP> now i restart will be back later
<pax> I don't know if I'm nice, but thanks mate :c)
<pax> good luck.
<thoreauputic> pax: heh - just trying debsums
<pax> yeah, good tool ;-)
<thoreauputic> debsums -a is a nice way to use 50% cpu for a few minutes ;)
<thoreauputic> still trawling through /usr....
<pax> should be done while you sleep 
<thoreauputic> pax: heh - how long does it take on your box? Mine just finished
<pax> let's see ::starting::
<pax> are you counting? go
<thoreauputic> :)
<pax> you got all oks?
<thoreauputic> pax: yes
<pax> should fire it along with chkrootkit at the same time :cp
<thoreauputic> interesting though - even though I saw only OKs, dbsums -l lists packages without md5sums - I guess it can only check the ones that have md5
<pax> ok, mine done now. but I have tons of packages installed
<pax> yes it does thoreauputic 
<pax> and if it's ubuntu's then they all should have md5
<thoreauputic> wow - some pretty imporatant packages don't have checksums - rsync, python stuff... quite a list
<thoreauputic> *important
<thoreauputic> even linux-images...
<pax> hmmm, one word 'reinstall'
* pax chuckles
<pax> jes kidding :c)
<thoreauputic> pax: hahah - yeah I know
<thoreauputic> you know the MS "three Rs" of course ?
<pax> reboot reinstall and r...what
<thoreauputic> recheck, reboot, reinstall  <--- all you need to be on the MS help desk *grin*
<thoreauputic> or redo, reboot, reinstall ;)
<pax> ah hehe
<pax> should be Refund
<thoreauputic> haha - yes that would be #4 I guess ;)
<hater2win> anybody know how to make terminal shortcuts? So that like if I type in    azureus  it will load azureus?
<HELP1> 4
<pax> hater2win: alias
<hater2win> pax: no this is my real name...
<hater2win> pax: jk
<HELP1> hello i be back...... thanks pax works
<hater2win> pax: how do i use alias?
<pax> hater2win: man alias, if you want them permant check .bashrc there's a section about it
<pax> it says: # some more ls aliases
<pax> this what I have there: alias update='sudo apt-get update'
<HELP1> i have a new question... how i alter the order of the process at shut down
<pax> so I just type update, I'm lazy.
<hater2win> ty pax 
<pax> np.
<hater2win> and good idea
<mhz> Any IrDA control tool for KDE???
<mhz> also... Any BlueTooh control tool for KDE???
<pax> apt-cache search bluetooth | grep kde returned nothing but kde-apps.org have something 
<HELP1> hi anyone know how change de secuence of the process in de shutdown?
<HELP1> bye bye good loock
<PurpleMotion> Hai, nikkia!
<setite> hey where in kopete can i unblock people...
<thoreauputic> nikkia has quit (Excess Flood) <--- wonder what she did ?
<alakhia> hi, I want to install azureus (bittorrent client) but apt-get can't find it!
<alakhia> Anyone have any idea how I can do this? Thanks.
<alakhia> Anyone?
<alakhia> Hello?
<PurpleMotion> (echo)o.....
<setite> true mobile... the 3400+ is at 2.75ghz on water
<rayeh> Hi, I have just install kubuntu, and installed the nvidia drivers. When turning on the renderaccel option, the Xorg xserver will consistently freeze when opening applications such as kcontrol or konqueror (does not take keyboard input, or mouse clicks)
<rayeh> turning off renderaccel seems to have fixed it
<rayeh> has anyone else had this problem?
<Rayeh> looks to be a problem with xorg 6.8.2
<PHZN`Away> Hey, does anyone know of any easter eggs in KDE?
<hussam> PHZN`Away: I know one in apt-get.  type:  apt-get moo
* PurpleMotion moo's every day :)
<paines> hi
<bjv> ok.. if i apt-get sbm.. will it itself to the first track on my disk?
<bjv> because that would suck. i just want to make a boot disk..
<bjv> *install itself
<ilba7r> what is the command line to switch themes in ubuntu
<ilba7r> !themes switching
<ubotu> ilba7r: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<goldenfox> will gnome run without x window?
<nikkia> goldenfox: erm, no
<goldenfox> :) thenka
<goldenfox> :) thenks
<osfa> hi
<osfa> I wanted to report a bug in Kontact
<osfa> but the bug report wizard is broken
<osfa> (says kfmclient not present
<osfa> but that's not in synaptic)
<osfa> (obviously I'm using ubuntu vanilla rather than kubuntu, might be that it just won't work, dunno?)
<PieD> osfa: do you have konqueror installed ?
<osfa> PieD, ah!  that could be it.  No I don't
<PieD> /usr/bin/kfmclient belongs to the konqueror package here
<PieD> install the virtual package kubuntu-desktop
<PieD> it'll be better
<osfa> ah, ok.  I would have thought it would install using preferred browser
<osfa> but then again, I'm on Gnome, and I can't really expect a KDE app to care about what Gnome thinks is my preferred browser
<ilba7r> any one using enlightenment
<pointwood> how do I get the taskbar shown again? it has somehow disappeared...
<ilba7r> try typing in a terminal kcontrol
<ilba7r> it will give you the control center for kde and from there you can reset your panel
<pointwood> thx
<ilba7r> ur welcomed
<paines> ilba7r, i used enlightenment for a few days. when i realized that i could not configure keyboard shortcuts i switched back to kde
<ilba7r> paines did you know how to change nautilus themes under enlightenment
<ilba7r> oh you used kde sorry for that
<paines> no idea. but you asked an hour back or so, how to change themes from the command line. you could call gtk-theme-switch / gtk-theme-switch2 and change there the theme
<nikkia> paines: for me, it wasn't that, you can configure the keyboard shortcuts, for me, it was the fact that the virtual desktop layout doesn't match with a way you can switch linearly between them with the keyboard shortcuts
<nikkia> paines: ie, a 2x2 screen layout is organised as [1a] [1b] \n[2a] [2b]   you can define shortcuts to go a->b or 1->2 but not 1a->2b
<paines> nikkia, i see
<nikkia> it wouldn't matter so much now, but my old keyboard has a app back and app forward pair on the far left, that i mapped in KDE to switch back and forward thru v. desktops
<nikkia> with E, because i couldn't map keyboard shortcuts to go 1a,1b,2a,2b (and loop) there was no way to achieve that :/
<dazjorz> Heya
<dazjorz> installation of WoW is going good till now...
<dazjorz> umm
<dazjorz> How do I get "Xrender " ?
<dazjorz> Cedega asks for it
<dazjorz> When I run oroborus & Cedega
<dazjorz> then, in the logs, Cedega asks for XRender
<dazjorz> umm
<dazjorz> hello ?/
<dazjorz> ajj
<dazjorz> as normal, no answer today.... i'll come back later
<paines> dazjorz, try apt-get install libxrender1
<dazjorz> paines: Already installed.
<paines> dazjorz, could you please paste the exact output 
<[ITA] FollowTheMe> hi all :)
<paines> hi
<[ITA] MisterX> Well, I've got a problem :(
<[ITA] MisterX> I installed Enemy Territory
<[ITA] MisterX> and nvidia-glx libraries
<[ITA] MisterX> Well, when I write
<[ITA] MisterX> $ sudo et
<[ITA] MisterX> i get an error...
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, never execute apps especially games as root
<[ITA] MisterX> Damn!
<[ITA] MisterX> So, I'm trying to execute it as user
<dazjorz> paines: The exact output of ?
<paines> dazjorz, of the cedega xrender problem
<dazjorz> paines: Pastebin or here ?
<paines> pastebin
<dazjorz> paines: its a few lines, i'll do pastebin
<[ITA] MisterX> I can't run ET now. I'm writing a dvd.
<[ITA] MisterX> :(
<paines> ?
<paines> you can
<[ITA] MisterX> Will it crash?
<paines> i played quake 3 and wrtiten dvd several times
<paines> no
<nikkia> depends on the dvd-r :P
<nikkia> my old drive was as flakey as can be, even LOOKING at the screen could cause it to fail writing :/
<[ITA] MisterX> good :)
<dazjorz> paines: i'm logging in on the server...
<paines> lol
<dazjorz> here it comes
<nikkia> my new drive seems pretty robust tho, but thats because i bought it knowing it has BurnFree, and i have never written a bad CD with my BurnFree CDRW drive
<[ITA] MisterX> I got the same error :(
<paines> my new drive should be able to burn cd's at 52x, but krb/cdrecord burns at 40x maximum
<paines> don't get it way
<[ITA] MisterX> Can I paste output?
<paines> anyway 40x ist fast
<nikkia> paines: you wouldn't get 48x unless you went over about 600MB anyway
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, when it's one line okay, otherwise please use pastebin
<paines> nikkia, really ?
<nikkia> paines: thats why i don't bother that my drives are both 48x, i only ever get about 50x at max speed
<nikkia> paines: yeah, thats how the speeds over 20-24x work, they're zoned
<dazjorz> paines: Pasting....
<[ITA] MisterX> pastebin?
<[ITA] MisterX> What the hell is it?
<nikkia> paines: 32x reaches out to about 400-450MB, then its 40x for a hundred megs or so
<paines> nikkia, i see. thanks for info dude
<nikkia> stop calling me dude!
<dazjorz> paines: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1355
<dazjorz> nikkia: OK, dude ;)
<paines> yeah, okay dude
<[ITA] MisterX> tnks :)
<dazjorz> a few days ago I called someone dude and he thought it was offensive
* dazjorz wants everyone to read: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1355
<nikkia> dazjorz: it is a tad more offensive to most women
* dazjorz notices: it's about cedega running in  oroborus running in a VNC server
<paines> the people have never enyojed the movie big lebowski
<dazjorz> nikkia:...!!!! is (s)he a women ?! :O........
<[ITA] MisterX> What does "dude" means?
<nikkia> dazjorz: yes, 'Nicola' is usually a girls name in english speaking countries :P
<dazjorz> nikkia: Not you,... Christopher
<dazjorz> nikkia: he thought it was offensive
<dazjorz> nikkia, well, he...
<dazjorz> i'd better ask him sometimes
<dazjorz> ..him
<dazjorz> her?
<nikkia> dazjorz: some guys find it offensive too, but i was just saying, more women find it offensive
<dazjorz> ...
<dazjorz> haha ok dude :P
<dazjorz> why is it offensive then ?
<dazjorz> it sounds like 'bud, friend, buddy, mate' to me
<paines> nikkia, oh. didn't know that. then please apologize
<paines> i'm sorry
<nikkia> dazjorz: would you not mind if i call you missy then ?
<dazjorz> nikkia: haha, sure ;)
<dazjorz> Miss DaZjorz ;)
<[ITA] MisterX> Stange habits :)
<dazjorz> Dude Nikkia ;)
<dazjorz> haha
<dazjorz> paines: have you read the pastebin poste ?
<paines> dazjorz, i think that this xrender thing is just a warning doesn't produce the bug. i had it too. 
<dazjorz> paines: I'll try to run this program on my own pc.
<dazjorz> paines: My own pc does have a graphical layout.
<paines> dazjorz, yes, i think that would be the best
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, pastebin.com paste your errro outputs there and give us the link
<[ITA] MisterX> I'm having a bad refresh rate :(
<[ITA] MisterX> Probably because k3b is writing :(
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, burning doesn't produce heavy cpu load, imho
<[ITA] MisterX> hmm and what about ram?
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, did you setup your gfx correctly. are other games or opengl apps running smooth and hardware rendered
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, you could run glxgears from a konsole, if you get more ten 400-500 fps, than it should be hardware acceleratecd
<[ITA] MisterX> I didn't configure gfx. In fact, ANY software opengl-based doesn't work :/
<[ITA] MisterX> i've pastebinned =)
<[ITA] MisterX> is there anyone?
<hussam> What's the latest news on breezy? is it becoming stable?
<[ITA] MisterX> I heard nothing
<[ITA] MisterX> paines?
<[ITA] MisterX> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1356
<[ITA] MisterX> That's ''my'' error :/
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, well, no glx configured
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, you have to setup up opengl correctly to run opengl apps/games
<[ITA] MisterX> How can I do it?
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, you have an nvidia card ?
<dazjorz> heya again
<[ITA] MisterX> Yes, I've nVidia GeForce 6800 GT (AGP, not PCI-E)
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, oka
<paines> y
<dazjorz> dud.... guys
<dazjorz> and misses ;)
<dazjorz> hey umm
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf, replace driver "nv" with driver "nvidia"
<dazjorz> its not working again
<dazjorz> if I VNC into my server, I just see a grey screen
<dazjorz> with only a robot icon in it
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, then apt.get install linux-restricted-modules-your-kernel-version and apt-get install nvidia-glx
<paines> [ITA] MisterX, restart X, that should do it
<dazjorz> paines: first isn't needed
<dazjorz>  NO no no
<dazjorz> He's trying to set up nvidia ?
<dazjorz> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<dazjorz> he has to do other steps too
<dazjorz> like nvidia-glx-config enable
<dazjorz> etc.
<[ITA] MisterX> m?
<dazjorz> look at the link
<dazjorz> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<paines> well, i do it always like decribed and it works perfectly
<paines> well, i do it always like I decribed it, and it works perfectly
<dazjorz> ah well
<dazjorz> paines
<dazjorz> if you don't do the nvidia-glx-config enable
<dazjorz> then it won't even start itself
<dazjorz> paines: oroborus is okay for X ?
<paines> dazjorz, i don't know oroborus
<dazjorz> k
<dazjorz> try man oroborus
<[ITA] MisterX> anyway
<[ITA] MisterX> when I write nvidia-glx-config enable
<[ITA] MisterX> it says that I must edit xorg.conf from "nv" to "nvidia"
<dazjorz> uhh
<dazjorz> try !nvidia
<dazjorz> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<[ITA] MisterX> 'cause he hasn't rights (chmod i suppose)
<dazjorz> hey umm
<dazjorz> no no
<dazjorz> you have done it in root huh ?
<[ITA] MisterX> sure
<dazjorz> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dazjorz> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<[ITA] MisterX> exactly
<[ITA] MisterX> anyway, i've manually edited it...
<[ITA] MisterX> must i reboot the system?
<dazjorz> log out, then press ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE
<dazjorz> it'll restart X-Windows
<dazjorz> that's enough
<dazjorz> you should see an NVIDIA logo then
<[ITA] MisterX> ok
<[ITA] MisterX> THATS AWESOME!
<[ITA] MisterX> IT WORKS!
* [ITA] MisterX is singing and running up&down :D
<[ITA] MisterX> Well, thanks a lot =)
<hussam> I modified some Nvidia driver parameters in xorg.conf ( I did sudo kedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,  edited and svaed ). How do I restart X , unload nvidia driver and reload it. 
<hussam> if I do sudo shutdown now 
<hussam> then rmmod nvidia and modprobe nvidia, then restart kdm , will I still need to reboot the computer?
<PieD> "sudo shutdown now" will shutdown your computer ...
<[ITA] MisterX> but
* dazjorz still has the XRender problem........
<hussam> no it just exits X
<hussam> PieD: one sec, I'll try it
<PieD> ......
<hussam> PieD: I did sudo shutdown now ( this exited x ), then rmmod nvidia and modprobe nvidia and I started kdm
<PieD> this only exited X ?
<hussam> yes
<hussam> does this mean my xorg.conf modifications worked or should I still reboot?
<hussam> and do I need to reboot everytime I edit xorg.conf or is it enough to exit and start x again?
<PieD> yes, it worked
<dazjorz> hey umm
<PieD> you only have to restart X for each xorg.conf change
<dazjorz> anyone has ever got the WoW server to work ?
<hussam> PieD: ok thank you.
<dazjorz> How do I run a terminal by command ?
<dazjorz> i mean
<dazjorz> like, start an X-server and make it start a terminal automatically that runs the commands....
<dazjorz> like the command 'start' in Windows
<PieD> from a desktop icon for instance ?
<dazjorz> no, automatically at start 
<dazjorz> like here
<dazjorz> deskmenu & cedega ~/.transgaming/c_drive/wowserver/TrayWoWemu.exe
<PieD> ??
<dazjorz> deskmenu starts a small x server
<dazjorz> and runs the command behind the &
<dazjorz> i want to make that something like this
<PieD> I don't know that thing
<dazjorz> i want to make it something like
<dazjorz> deskmenu & terminal "cedega ~/.transgaming/c_drive/wowserver/TrayWoWemu.exe"
<dazjorz> xterm...
<dazjorz> oooooooo wait
<dazjorz> I think I know the problem....!!
<dazjorz> Ok ok 
<dazjorz> Now I can run an application
<dazjorz> I can run xterm
<nikkia> dazjorz: you could create a .desktop that runs konsole with  a specifiedd command, and put  it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<dazjorz> but when I run Cedega in Xterm
<dazjorz> nikkia: I'm not using KDE, it eats too much resources for my server
<dazjorz> nikkia: I'm using deskmenu
<nikkia> dazjorz: then it depends entirely upon which desktop environment you're using
<dazjorz> nikkia: Though I can completely run Cedega now
<dazjorz> only the XRender thingy
<nikkia> dazjorz: given that KDE is the desktop environment that kubuntu runs, you should expect that answers here will assume you're running KDE :)
<dazjorz> nikkia: I don't have kubuntu on the server!
<dazjorz> nikkia: I'm using deskmenu, as I said
<dazjorz> nikkia: Though, I've got KDE on my own computer.
<dazjorz> nikkia: I'm gonna try and see if X-Window itself works. How do I tell X-Window to auto-login and start a program?
<nikkia> dazjorz: see, this channel is #kubuntu, not #we_magically_know_what_distro_and_desktop_you're_using
<dazjorz> nikkia: Ubuntu and Deskman / IceWM
<nikkia> dazjorz: as i said, it depends on the desktop environment
<dazjorz> nikkia: On X-Window, how do I auto login
<nikkia> dazjorz: from xdm? you can't, afaik
<nikkia> kdm allows an auto-login, but its seriously not recommended, i do not believe  xdm offers it though
<dazjorz> i'll try to start X-Window after I'm logged in
<dazjorz> it'll be logged in too
<nikkia> daz, you can run startx, and that *should* run .xinitrc  in your home directory, where you could put an xterm -e ...  command
<nikkia> but the *dm login managers ignore .xinitrc
<[ITA] MisterX> I'm turning off master power
<[ITA] MisterX> see ya later :)
<dazjorz> nikkia: there is also a .icewmrc i though
<dazjorz> +T
<nikkia> dazjorz: perhaps, i have no idea, you'd be better off asking in a channel devoted to icewm/deskman
<dazjorz> well thanks for your help though
<dazjorz> :)
<dazjorz> still lots of unhandled exceptions
<dazjorz> ajj, how do I reset resolution ?
<dazjorz> and how do I get X-Window to automatically choose IceWM as session manager
<dazjorz> And, how do I get X-Window to automatically load something when it's finished
<paines> dazjorz, what do you mean by finished
<dazjorz> loading is finished
<paines> ah
<dazjorz> WTF !!!
<dazjorz> WTF !!!
<dazjorz> WTF !!!
<dazjorz> WTF !!!
<dazjorz> WTF !!!
<dazjorz> WTF !!!
<dazjorz> WTF !!!
<dazjorz> WTF !!!
<paines> set up a .xinitrc
<dazjorz> WTF !!!
<dazjorz> etc
<dazjorz> OMG
<dazjorz> OMG
<dazjorz> OMG
<dazjorz> OMG
<jpatrick> stop that
<dazjorz> OMG
<dazjorz> OMG
<dazjorz> guess what.... IT JUST ..
<dazjorz> "Welcome to World of Warcraft"
<dazjorz> "Loading..."
<jpatrick> killall dazjorz
* dazjorz dies
<Mustafa^^> :)
<jpatrick> that did it
* dazjorz got SIGINT signal 2
* dazjorz quits....
* dazjorz closed
<Mustafa^^> lol
* dazjorz Goodbye!
<Mustafa^^> Bye dazjorz 
<Mustafa^^> :))
<Mustafa^^> lol
<dazjorz> ^^
<paines> ups, wrong shortcut
<dazjorz> sorry, jpatrick, I was very very happy
<dazjorz> hey umm
<paines> WoW ? 
<dazjorz> :)
<dazjorz> Yes it works
* paines still playing dos games in dosbox
<jpatrick> ;)
<dazjorz> how do I reset resolution ?
<dazjorz> cuz now i have a small screen and still the big resolution
<dazjorz> i gotta use my mouse to navigate the screen...:S
<Mustafa^^> You cannot reset resolution :)
<dazjorz> i'll reset X the
<dazjorz> then*
<thoreauputic> !resolution
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dazjorz> heya
<dazjorz> it works now :)
<dazjorz> now just World of Warcraft on my own pc...
<jpatrick> you missed this:
<jpatrick> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dazjorz> i'll get the patch
<dazjorz> haha, nvm, i restarted whole x
<dazjorz> hmm, where do i get the WoW patch
<Mustafa^^> Is WoW working on Kubuntu?
<Mustafa^^> :(
<PieD> Mustafa^^: using cedega or wine ?
<Mustafa^^> :)
<Mustafa^^> no
<PieD> I don't use such proprietary softwares, so I can't tell you
<Almindor> is there a page where I can see ALL packages from ALL repositories?
<Almindor> search would be prefferd
<PieD> there are far too much repositories and packages available
<Almindor> that's a bit sad for a would-be packager..
<Almindor> I want to add a few packages I know which are  in debian
<Almindor> I want to know if ubuntu has them somewhere or not
<hussam> anybody here on breezy?
<zAo^> not anymore hussam 
<MorphDK> Is there a way to make Kopete connect to MSN? It tells me the password is wrong.. (The server update some time ago?)
<zAo^> im on MSN right now
<zAo^> got the correct login name? (@hotmail or @bla)
<MorphDK> yes
<MorphDK> zAo^: what version of Kopete are you running?
<hussam> zAo^: can I ask you my question anyway?
<zAo^> sorry mate. I use 0.10.3
<zAo^> hussam, why the negative talking?
<nikkia> zAo^: very odd, i'm running 0.10.2 and connect just fine
<zAo^> nikkia, you use KDE 3.4.1?
<nikkia> yes
<zAo^> ah :) I'm on 3.4.2; I think the 0.10.4 comes with KDE 3.4.2
<zAo^> hussam, sorry, misunderstood. SHoot :)
<hussam> zAo^: I changed the sources.list and backed up the original one. I did sudo apt-get update and apt-get -d dist-upgrade but the following packages were held back:
<hussam> "freeglut3 freeglut3-dev libgle-dev libgle3 libgle3-dev libgmp3-dev libicu28-dev rss-glx tuxracer x-window-system-core xscreensaver-gl"
<zAo^> try: sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<nikkia> zAo^: the fact remains, if 0.10.2 has the new server protocol, 0.10.3 certainly should
<hussam> I didn't go ahead with the upgrade and I restored the original sources.list. I'm still on hoary. Any idea why this happned? Is it normal?
<zAo^> if not so: try tomorrow :) There's a dependency problem I think
<zAo^> nikkia, I presume so, yes :)
<zAo^> hussam, some packages are uploaded yet, I think. btw: I'd recommend that you stay @ hoary
<MorphDK> what's the name on the new release after hoary?
<zAo^> Breezy
<MorphDK> when I try to run e.g. Samba Configuration in Kcontrol, and click on "Administrator Mode", the border turns red, but nothing happens.. It doesn't ask for a password.. why?
<zAo^> Breezy Badger to be precise
<hussam> zAo^: I will stay on hoary, I just wanted to test if it is upgradable. That's why I used -d with dist-upgrade
<zAo^> hussam, Good thinking. I got back to hoary after 4 weeks of testing
<hussam> zAo^: but it doesn't mention my problems here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20050818/report.html could it be something specific to my system?
<zAo^> MorphDK, there are some problems with sudo && kcontrol. Do a "sudo kcontrol" from terminal
<MorphDK> okay.. no permanent solution?
<zAo^> MorphDK, update to 3.4.2
<zAo^> NON-official!
<zAo^> sorry, afk for about 10 - 15 mins
<nikkia> zAo^: NO
<nikkia> sudo kcontrol is a very very very very very bad suggestion
<nikkia> the correct way to 'sudo' kcontrol is using kdesu
<nikkia> zAo^: running sudo on ANY KDE app is likely to end up with bits of your kde runtime directory /tmp/kde-$USER   containing files that the user cannot use, thus necessitating a restart of KDE along with either sudo rm -R /tmp/kde-$USER   or reboot
<Octave_Octet> Hi. I am going to install a kubuntu hoary, and I heard about issues with ipod (fat32) and kernels older than 2.6.12. Do you know about it ?
<Poromies> i have no clue about that, but you can get 2.6.12 kernel in hoary by updating it from breezy repos
<Poromies> sounds complicated but its actualy quite easy
<Octave_Octet> Poromies: Won't it break various dependencies ?
<Poromies> nopes, or atleast i havent stumbled on any
<Poromies> :)
<Poromies> been using breezy kernels for few months now, coz my lappy wont work properly with hoary kernelversions
<Octave_Octet> Ok. it's not clear but maybe hoary kernel has already backported what I want.  I'll try without and if I need it I'll do that. Need first to get hold of the iPod to make tests
<Poromies> three weeks back, i think, 2.6.12-8 restricted-modules and kernel-headers were also put to breezy repos, so you can get 3d and wifi to work also \o/
<nikkia> Octave_Octet: i'm not sure what those 'issues' are, my ipods work fine with 2.6.10
<nikkia> worked fine, rather
<Octave_Octet> nikkia: fat or hfs ?
<nikkia> i'm on 2.6.12.3 right now, but they didn't have any problems on 2.6.10
<nikkia> Octave_Octet: fat of course
<Octave_Octet> nikkia: Nice to know
<Octave_Octet> I am using currently Debian 2.6.11 on this computer and it did not work
<Octave_Octet> kubuntu kernel must have backported the patch. Good to know
<nikkia> Octave_Octet: to be honest, i'd be more tempted to suspect a build problem with debian's kernel
<nikkia> Octave_Octet: there are a LOT of outstanding issues with 'stuff broken, but only in debian' atm
<nikkia> Octave_Octet: for example, their compiler is producing bad code when compiling LADSPA plugins
<Octave_Octet> nikkia: I do not think. If you google you find a lot of issues with ipod in fat32 with a lot of distros including rpm-based distros
<nikkia> Octave_Octet: i have had no problems with my ipod, going back as far as 2.6.6 on generic kernel builds
<PieD> beware of the ipod "generation"
<Octave_Octet> Well. Anyway, I'll see tomorrow when I face the kubuntu computer and the iPod
<PieD> it may affect its behaviour
<nikkia> pied, the only issue there, that i'm aware of, is the iPod Photo isn't fully supported by gtkpod, because its database format is different
<nikkia> PieD: i've never heard of any issues re: the fat32 format on different ipods
<PieD> nikkia: I don't know, I only say that maybe the generation will affect, but I don't own an ipod
<Octave_Octet> Thanks for the infos
<Octave_Octet> Bye
<PieD> (I listen enough music with amaroK : my python script says me I already listened to 1553 hours, 33 minutes in amaroK (since october 2004) :)
<PieD> (64 days, yes)
<PieD> (and 1213 hours with only one artist)
<PieD> if somebody want that script ...
<MojoVirtual> hello all
<marc1> hello, i got some problems with my monitor, i want to increase the refresh rate, but i dont know how to do that in xorg..
<MojoVirtual> marc1: I believe the setting is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<marc1> yeah, i know, but theres no exact entry about refresh rate only something like this:
<marc1> 	HorizSync	28-49
<marc1> 	VertRefresh	43-72
<hyperactivecrond> good mornin all
<nikkia> pied, why bother with a script like that when (if) audioscrobbler does the same job, and has native support in amarok ? :)
<MojoVirtual> marc1: I believe you want to set your VertRefreshRate to the value you desire
<PieD> audioscrobbler doesn't handle all my amaroK database
<PieD> audioscrobbler isn't supported in amaroK since october 2004
<MojoVirtual> marc1: of course, caution should be applied generously...;-)
<jpatrick> audioscrobbler works fine here :p
<nikkia> pied, umm, yes it was
<PieD> oops
<nikkia> pied, i was running audioscrobbler in amarok last july
<PieD> then I didn't use it ?
<PieD> I'm wrong in my dates :/
<nikkia> and i was under the impression that AS creates entries for non-existing bands/albums, cos you always hear the mods complaining about having to join artists/albums as links every few weeks
<PieD> why does http://www.audioscrobbler.com/ redirect me to http://www.last.fm/ ??
<jpatrick> because they changed it
<jpatrick> :p
<nikkia> the biggest problem i had with AS, is that it is down so often :/
<nikkia> but as long  as you only use one login per location, that isn't a big deal, it gets updated eventually
<PieD> AS says me "15433 tracks played from Renaud", while amaroK's database says me 18927
<nikkia> pied, i dunno, there have been at least 3 times when they've tossed a few days worth of submissions
<MorphDK> Ehm.. zAo^ .. i screwed my KDE :D
<MorphDK> I got 3.4.1, but then i added som repos in sources.lst and upgraded.. Now I got KDE 3.4.0.... HOW?
<MorphDK> Anybody?
<MorphDK> How do I upgrade to 3.4.2+
<MorphDK> s/+/?
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<MorphDK> jpatrick: I alreade added that mirror
<MorphDK> already*
<MorphDK> that's why I wondered why I got 3.4.0 after an upgrade..
<jpatrick> :/
<MorphDK> weird, right?
<jpatrick> do: sudo apt-get upgrade
<MorphDK> But now my Kopete and the Admin mode in Kcontrol works again.. So i'm staying here until I discover how to ger 3.4.2
<jpatrick> log out then log back in :/
<MorphDK> oh.. it reaches the ftp mirrors right above the 3.4.2 mirror, but fails because of some public keys that I don
<MorphDK> that I don't have..
<MorphDK> so it doesn't get the packages from the last mirror :)
<jpatrick> I just the kubuntu.org one :p
<casadio> #Highlighting: Inoltrato avviso#
<[ITA] MisterX> sorry ^^
<MorphDK> nope.. no upgrades :(
<jpatrick> log out :/
<MorphDK> hang on..
<MorphDK> back
<MorphDK> still 3.4.0 :(
<MorphDK> apt-get upgrade should get KDE 3.4.2, right?
<nikkia> MorphDK: dunno, it might need dist-upgrade
<nikkia> depends on how the packages are done, i think
<MorphDK> GOT IT!
<MorphDK>  /etc/apt/preferences.. the address was kubuntu.org, but i chose another mirror... DOH! :$
<MorphDK> c ya later :D
<MorphDK> got it! :)
<jpatrick> :D
<MorphDK> but now the Kcontrol is gone from my menu :S
<jpatrick> Edit it then :p
<MorphDK> Where did it go? They moved it?
<jpatrick> It's just removed from the menu
<jpatrick> It's easy to put back
<MorphDK> how do I do that?
<jpatrick> Right-click. Edit menu..
<MorphDK> found it ;)
<jpatrick> command: kcontrol
<jpatrick> or you could just use settings:/
<MorphDK> yeah
<jpatrick> I think I read somewhere that Control Center was to be removed
<MorphDK> okay, s people would use settings:/ instead?
<MorphDK> s = so
<jpatrick> kcontrol3 , i think
<MorphDK> okay
<_basti> hi@all. i got a question: how can i install a wlan-pcmcia-card? in the control center i see the device but it's not active. there's a button to activate it, but i can't click on it...
<_jim> friggen eh!
<_jim> I supposedly installed Firefox from kynaptic but I can't see it anywhere.
<_jim> Help!
<_jim> How do I actually access it?
<_basti> when i click on system administration mode ("systemverwaltungs-modus" in german) the site network settings disappears and when i click on it one more time it's in normal mode again
<_basti> anyone out there who can help?
<jpatrick> _basti: Kmenu > Run Command > kdesu kcontrol
<_basti> thx. i'll try it
<dazjorz> Sorry dudes
<dazjorz> i'm really ashamed
<dazjorz> (I'm in windows now)
<dazjorz> I need to write some files to my server
<dazjorz> do you know a small SSH program for Windows ?
<dazjorz> oh no, i can use ftp
<dazjorz> nvm
<dazjorz> thanks :P
<jpatrick> :p
<tanghus> _jim: K=>Internet=>Web Browser (FireFox)
<jpatrick> tanghus: _jim left :p
<tanghus> ok - wasn't monitoring for a while
<jpatrick> otherwise I would of told him that ages ago
<tanghus> :-)
<jpatrick> :)
<tanghus> jpatrick: ur using konversation?
<jpatrick> yep
<tanghus> just noticed it - it's excellent
<tanghus> love the tabbed interface
<jpatrick> yeah :D
<tanghus> u know if there's a way to make it "say" if there's a msg for u?
<jpatrick> Settings > Configure Notifications
<tanghus> ok -thanx
<tanghus> great - all I needed was the flashing taskbar
<tanghus> can I get u to test it for me - e.g. write tanghus: something
<jpatrick> tanghus: why?
<tanghus> just to test - and its working :-)
<jpatrick> :)
* jpatrick is trying out kodo
<GNAM> uhm
<jpatrick> ...
<GNAM> I think all KDE programs are better that correspondenting GNOME programs
<jpatrick> okay
<GNAM> I'm using ubuntu, shall I pass to kubuntu
<GNAM> ?
<GNAM> i'm using ubuntu + kubuntu desktop
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<GNAM> yes
<GNAM> ok
<GNAM> are you using kubuntu?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> You've installed kubuntu-desktop?
<jpatrick> :|
* nikkia scribbles another item off the todo list
<dazjorz> hey umm
<nikkia> sadly, one i started 4 days ago, that has '2 days' by the estimated completion time :/
<dazjorz> what's the command to see what ports are listening etc ?
<dazjorz> for example, i want to find the application that's listening to port 8080
<nikkia> dazjorz: there are two ways of doing it
<dazjorz> both:P
<nikkia> 1) lsof lists ports opened by applications too
<nikkia> 2) netstat -a | grep 8080
<nikkia> erm, netstat -ap | grep 8080, rather
<nikkia> both will need to run as root via sudo
<nikkia> actually, netstat -anp might be a better bet, since otherwise the port number will be shown symbolically if possible
<dazjorz> and how do I get the process number too
<nikkia> lsof will tell you that
<dazjorz> wooooooooooooooo
<dazjorz> thats a big list
<dazjorz> but
<jpatrick> it is indeed
<dazjorz> I want to see the process number of the port 8080
<nikkia> daz, its there
<dazjorz> the process number of the program that uses port 8080
<nikkia> its just insanely difficult to read by hand
<nikkia> personally, i'd advise finding the name of the process with netstat
<dazjorz> wineserver.
<nikkia> then using pidof name   to find the process id
<dazjorz> and then killall wineserver ?
<dazjorz> but
<dazjorz> every time I do killall wineserver
<nikkia> well, if you know the name, you don't need to pidof, you can killall straight away
<dazjorz> and do netstat again
<dazjorz> then its still there :S
<nikkia> daz, try killall -9 wineserver
<dazjorz> Yee
<dazjorz> its away :)
<dazjorz> thanks man
<nikkia> no problem missy
<dazjorz> thanks dude :D
<dazjorz> ;)
<root> hi all
<jpatrick> hi
<nikkia> dazjorz: btw, an example of how lsof shows a listening port:
<chx> hi. My DNS lookups are painfully slow. I have a NAT'd Win98 box (I need something to check my webpages for filthy IE) and that flies. This is very irritating. Ideas?
<nikkia> httpd     28883   apache    3u     IPv6     710864                 TCP *:http (LISTEN)
<nikkia> chx, install a caching DNS server ?
<chx> nikkia: that's not a real solution, it's hiding the problem not to mention that I visit several sites and my browser seems to cache the frequent ones...
<nikkia> chx, the problem is probably beyond your control, so hiding it is probably all you can do
<dazjorz> anyone here ever used wowwow
<nikkia> in my experience, when DNS is painfully slow, its almost always either your connection being saturated, or your DNS provider being lousy
<chx> nikkia: but I have another machine on the very same line , NAT'd by this very same box just with another OS and that does not have a problem...
<nikkia> chx, you know why?
<nikkia> windows caches DNS :P
* chx swears
<nikkia> chx, i once had to deal with win98's cache when our mail host changed their IP unannounced
<chx> nikkia: OK I give up. Do you have an idea of a simple solution?
<nikkia> linux box saw the change instantly, win98 took until next reboot, mac box took 2 days for its cache to expire
<chx> nikkia: I experimented with maradns which is simple but incompatible somewhat
<nikkia> chx, install a caching DNS server/proxy on your NAT box
<nikkia> chx, maradns was a nightmare when i tried it
<chx> nikkia: I understand but which DNS server?
<chx> nikkia: I somewhat would not like bind9 *shudders*
<nikkia> chx, if you don't mind learning the config syntax (not too bad for a caching proxy), bind will be about your best choice
<chx> nikkia: about two years ago I had my fill with bind...
<chx> nikkia: but if there is no better :(
<nikkia> chx, its improved since then
* chx goes googling for bind9 cache only
<nikkia> chx, the configuration for a caching proxy isn't much to do anyway
<nikkia> chx, i understand your feelings about bind, really, but i've tried all of the DNS servers, and always end up back at bind, simply because 'it works, its a pain to configure, but once you're done, it works'
<nikkia> chx, and they DID make the configuration a lot simpler a couple of years ago
<chx> nikkia: well, my bind hate goes to back before the dawn of time. I started Linux in 1993...
<nikkia> chx, '92 here
<chx> so to speak b(l)ind hate
<nikkia> and yea, bind was really bad back then
<nikkia> chx, back in the early days, there were 2 things that made me cringe to think about installing... bind, and sendmail
<nikkia> thankfully, these days we have postfix, but i've yet to find any bind replacement to that calibre :/
<nikkia> chx, as you say, maradns is nice and easy, but also as you say, its not quite compatible, i ran maradns for a few months (as a cache/local-dns-provider), but ended up ditching it when it 'didn't quite work right'
<matthew> no one around then?
<jpatrick> yep
<zAo^> :)
<_rolando> hi
<_stv> When one's installed kubuntu, what's the root password? ... I seem to have installed it without ever being asked for it.
<_rolando> where can i learn how to use kubuntu with the repositories?
<_rolando> _stv: same question here
<supernix> Hiya I forgot who it was that I was talking to the other day but I was curious which IDLE to use with Pythin
<supernix> Python*
<nikkia> supernix: that was probably me
<matthew> stv, sudo in front of a command makes it a root command
<supernix> nikkia: which IDLE should I use ?
<_stv> matthew: it still asks me for the _password_...
<nikkia> supernix: i don't use an IDE with python really, i use emacs/vi and the python command line (for testing ideas)
<supernix> I found a tutorial on learning Python but they only use examples of IDLE
<supernix> Hmmmmm I keep hearing about that emac not sure what it is exactly
<supernix> I installed Eric though
<supernix> Looks nice honestly but confusing as can be for this n00b
<nikkia> supernix: i suspect Boa is fairly straightforward
<supernix> hmmm what is boa
<nikkia> yet another Python IDE
<nikkia> http://boa-constructor.sf.net
<nikkia> it has some nice features, like UML and RAD stuff
<nikkia> only problem is, if its not in the repositories, it'll be a pain to get working, as it uses wxWindows, and thats never easy to get stuff working with :/
<_rolando> do i have to edit some file in order to get new repositories?
<nikkia> supernix: however,  you're in luck, it IS in the repostitories :)
<matthew>  /etc/apt/sources.list is the file ronaldo
<supernix> great thanks nikkia 
<_rolando> yes that what ive read matthew but id like to do it without editing any file
<nikkia> _rolando: you can add repositories without editing the file if you use synaptic
<supernix> Have you ever tried eric nikkia 
<supernix> ?
<nikkia> supernix: perhaps, a long time ago
<nikkia> supernix: i've been using python a few years now, its hard to remember what i did and didn't try in the early days, but i've just used plain text editors as far as i remember
<supernix> I used kate to create that program you showed me
<nikkia> supernix: btw, i managed to convert some of my image processing scripts from python+PIL to ruby+Rmagick, they work great :)
<supernix> it was neat the kate had little brackets to collapse code and such
<carsten> moin
<nikkia> supernix: yeah, you can just as easily use kate for python programming
<supernix> LOL so how you liking ruby ?
<carsten> Big problem: I need a KDE-based Live-CD to impress my father who only knows KDE... What is the best kubuntu-CD for this? It has to stable but uptodate.
<supernix> this is the tutorial that I am trying to work on http://www.honors.montana.edu/~jjc/easytut/easytut/node4.html
<nikkia> supernix: the only reason i like emacs, really, is because i can have a python interpreter window within the editor, and just copy code across to try it :)  ... well, that and the fact that i've been using emacs for years and use it for everything i do programming-wise :)
<chx> nikkia: I have tried googling to no avail :( lots of configs for bind4 and bind8 but none found for bind9 :(
<_rolando> nikkia: with kubuntu is kynaptic, but theres no option to ADD repositories
<nikkia> supernix: its ok, a few annoyances - irb isn't quite as nice as python for interactive use...
<jpatrick> _rolando: edit it yourself :p
<nikkia> chx, check out the 'beyond linux from scratch' bind installation instructions, they install a caching + 127.0.0.*  config for bind
<nikkia> chx, so their bind config might give you some hints
<supernix> nikkia: can you create programs with GUI in Python ?
<nikkia> _rolando: don't use kynaptic, use synaptic
<_rolando> jpatrick: every time i edit something i break it
<nikkia> supernix: yes
<_rolando> ill try with sypantic then ,thanx
<jpatrick> carsten: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<supernix> kewl maybe if I learn to do it then I can write programs for the things I have been thinking about 
<nikkia> supernix: there are several bindings, you can use Tk - which is the standard python GUI binding, Qt, Gnome, etc
<supernix> QT all the way :D it looks so much better in KDE
<nikkia> supernix: yeah, its a bit more complex for a noob tho
<nikkia> supernix: the Tk bindings for python are very easy, the Qt bindings require a bit of knowledge about how Qt works (signals, slots, etc)
<supernix> :(
<jpatrick> I use KDevelop3 for all my coding
<supernix> I always wanted to write programs
<nikkia> supernix: i'd suggest a) learn python first... b) learn a little bit of the concepts of GUI programming with the Tk binding... and finally, you should better understand Qt's concepts by that point
<jpatrick> I started off with C++
<supernix> But I get so confused that I usually give up I have managed to learn to understand PHP enough to edit it a little
<nikkia> jpatrick: just yesterday i had to stop using eclipse for editing my files, the memory footprint of the UI was horrible, so i'm back to editing java in emacs, and using eclipse only to build the program :/
<_rolando> first of all you have to learn how to program
<_rolando> pseudo language we call it here
<nikkia> _rolando: python is a great language for that
<_rolando> dont know python, but he has to learn the basics first
<nikkia> _rolando: the 2 main reasons  being that it is very 'english', and that because its interpretable, you can just do something and instantly see the results
<supernix> where is a good place to learn the basics _rolando ?
<_rolando> is python similar to c?
<nikkia> _rolando: no
<_rolando> at the uni?
<nikkia> jpatrick: i started with BASIC and Z80 Asm, btw :)
<_rolando> ada here
<nikkia> _rolando: Ada's nice, but not enough decent compilers :/
<nikkia> even GNAT has some major caveats
<nikkia> (altho i suspect they could drop the 'T' these days, it hasn't 'translated' for a long time :)
<_rolando> i must say i hate programming
<nikkia> i think DEC's Ada compiler was the best i've used
<_rolando> so dont listen to what i say :P
<jpatrick> nikkia: :O
<supernix> I only have one facination and that is the things I could develop if I were a programmer
<nikkia> supernix: so get learning :P
* jpatrick considers learning Python
<jpatrick> I know a fair bit of C++
<supernix> I asked what a good tutorial was nobody answered 
<nikkia> supernix: the ones on python.org are sufficient
<supernix> oic ok
<nikkia> jpatrick: i personally believe *every* programmer should have at least one scriptable language under his/her belt
<nikkia> jpatrick: there are so many situations where you think 'hmmm, i could just drop a script evaluator in here and tinker with the settings'
<nikkia> jpatrick: python, ruby, lisp/scheme, etc, all make good embedded script environments within larger C/C++ projects
<jpatrick> great thanks nikkia
<nikkia> jpatrick, as for which is better, python or ruby, thats a hard one :)
<jpatrick> I thought  about Pascal
<nikkia> the syntax is almost identical between them
<jpatrick> too outdated
<nikkia> except ruby doesn't need indentation to be precise
<jpatrick> which do you prefer?
<nikkia> (which of course, comes at the cost of ruby requiring blocks to be 'end'ed)
<nikkia> jpatrick: i've only been programming ruby for a few days, like it so far, but i've had to reach for the documentation a fair bit :)
<nikkia> and there have been a couple of times i've thought 'hmm, thats a bit of a pain' about how some of the standard classes are
<jpatrick> hmm..
<nikkia> jpatrick: one thing i do really like, is that ruby steals a lot of concepts from smalltalk, so you have blocks
<jpatrick> what's the file extension for Ruby?
<nikkia> jpatrick: .rb
<jpatrick> does it need to be compiled?
<nikkia> jpatrick: an example of block usage in ruby:      (1..10).each { |s| puts s }
<nikkia> jpatrick: no, its interpreted
<jpatrick> or just: ruby <filename>
<nikkia> jpatrick: ruby filename   or you can use 'irb' which is the interactive version
<Tm_T> hi kids
<jpatrick> Kids...
<tanghus> python is interpreted to but compiles bytecode on first run
<supernix> let me tell you one thing that boa-contructor in KDE is UGLY for sure
<jpatrick> lol
<Fobmyxeer> Hi, is there a way to get amarok 1.3 without compiling it myself?
<jpatrick> apt-get install amarok
<tanghus> I'm been devoted to python for appr. 6 years so I'm pretty biased
<jpatrick> it's in backports
<nikkia> tanghus: thats not entirely true
<Tm_T> jpatrick: =)
<nikkia> tanghus: python compiles to bytecode the first time that you 'import' a module
<nikkia> tanghus: if you just run a .py file, it will not be compiled to bytecode
<tanghus> I stand corrected :-)
<morta> hi
<jpatrick> lo
<Fobmyxeer> jpatrick: Used kynaptic but it only shows 1.2.3
<jpatrick> I prefer the command line
<nikkia> tanghus: i've often just done 'import my_program.py' and then hit ctrl-d, to force compile a .py to .pyc
<Tm_T> uh!
<tanghus> clever
<tanghus> jpatrick: in /etc/apt/sources.list add deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main
* nikkia once wrote a whole PVR app in python (well, ok, i wrote my own python->X11 bindings :)
<jpatrick> I have that :P
<jpatrick> and the KOffice one
<morta> I just used Ndiswrapper to include my wifi Driver and it worked out. But now I don't know how to activate the PCMCIA Card. I tries Kwifi but it doesn't recognize any Wifi cards. Need help! :-)
<tanghus> nikkia: PVR?
<nikkia> tanghus: personal video recorder, ie, TIVO-like
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/339953
<jpatrick> amaroK 1.3 is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=303427&postcount=7
<tanghus> morta:modprobe ndiswrapper
<Tm_T> strange
<tanghus> nikkia: cool!
<morta> modprobe?
<tanghus> as root
<tanghus> modprobe tests i a module is already loaded and then loads it if needed
<morta> any parameters needed for modprobe ?
<Tm_T> nikkia: check my paste, have you seen such before?
<tanghus> not AFAIK
<nikkia> morta, depends on the module
<nikkia> use modinfo to find out
<nikkia> tm_t, yes, i have seen such before
<tanghus> morta: u should be able to just add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules but it didn't work for me
<Tm_T> nikkia: uh, and solution?
<nikkia> tm_t, it means that a package is referenced as a dependancy, but doesn't exist
<Fobmyxeer> jpatrick: thanks
<Tm_T> nikkia: yeah, but in this case, I don't like it :/
<nikkia> tm_t, i've usually seen it when the package with the dep. is new, and the dep hasn't been added to the repository yet
<Tm_T> clean ubuntu installation,
<nikkia> tm_t, so usually, just waiting a few hours and it appears
<Tm_T> nikkia: uhm, it supposed to work a weeks ago =)
<morta> Error iserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules...) Operation not permitted
<nikkia> tm_t, use aptitude and check if kdepim is there but marked as not-installable for some reason
<Tm_T> nikkia: basic repos with KDE 3.4.2 source from topic
<tanghus> morta: do it as root
<tanghus> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<morta> jep 
<morta> i used -c for verbose
<morta> ok he did it
<tanghus> morta: still no good?
<morta> nope
<morta> KWifi shows not conneted and a symbol with a PCMCIA card with ?
<tanghus> hmm - sure u configured ndiswrapper correctly
<morta> ehm no
* nikkia curses Gtk
<morta> i just typed in ndiswrapper -i Gplus.inf
<morta> and -l to list
<tanghus> morta: try sudo iwlist <interface> scan
<nikkia> worst feature in Gtk: the auto adjusting menus
<nikkia> i hate having a gimp window about mid screen, but one of the menus being too long for the menu to drop down, so it drops up, and then you lose your whole menu focus and end up having to go back into the menus again
<bretzel> Hi there -- I really need help: I have the wrong libcvsservice0 - I need 3.4.2 version Where to get it ? ( need it to properly install KDevelop 3.2.2
<morta> for wlan0: interface doesn't support scanning: Resource temp. unavailable
<nikkia> (ok, Qt does the same thing... but its less annoying in Qt somehow)
<tanghus> morta: sudo iwconfig
<Tm_T> nikkia: found it: kdepim: Depends: kleopatra (>= 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary2) but it is not going to be installed
<jpatrick> nikkia's right I can't decide between Python and Ruby :S
<nikkia> i see why, Qt doesn't lose the menu focus, it just warps the mouse to the first menu item
<morta> ok wlan0: IEEE 802.11g/b ... ESSID: ... Nickname: "acx100 c0.2.0pre8" 
<morta> seems the card is workin
<bretzel> Sorry: I really need help: I have the wrong libcvsservice0 - I need 3.4.2 version Where to get it ? ( need it to properly install KDevelop 3.2.2 ) ...
<nikkia> jpatrick: one thing that impressed me, was Rmagick being better than PIL
<tanghus> morta: yep - check /etc/network/interfaces
<jpatrick> what being better than what...
<nikkia> jpatrick: Rmagick == ruby interface to the ImageMagick functions, PIL = Python Imaging Library
<nikkia> both are image processing/editing libraries
<jpatrick> ah right
<nikkia> jpatrick: Rmagick has a couple of major advantages
<nikkia> 1) way more functions,  2) an SVG implementation, so you can draw on top of your images using SVG
<nikkia> (PIL has drawing functions, but they're not SVG)
* tanghus going for cigarettes. back in 15
<morta> ... iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<morta> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jpatrick> python looks easier
<morta> mapping hotplug /n script grep /n map eth0
<Tm_T> nikkia: bah, as usual, user error ] ;=
<nikkia> Tm_T: heh
<Tm_T> nikkia: I forgot to enable universe
<nikkia> jpatrick: i dunno, blocks are damned useful
<nikkia> jpatrick: they almost make it worthwhile if ruby was 1000x harder to learn :)
<jpatrick> ruby it is
<jpatrick> tho I can't find a Hello World verison of it in it's online book
<nikkia> jpatrick, i mean, you can write a script to resize a whole directory of images in *4* lines of ruby/Rmagick :)
<nikkia> jpatrick:  'puts "Hello World"'
<jpatrick> :D ah
<nikkia> jpatrick: or, a more complex version...    list = ["Hello", "World"]       list.each {|i| puts i }
<nikkia> (actually the following would also work, and still be a one-liner:    ["Hello", "World"] .each { |i| puts }
<nikkia> ack
<nikkia> 'puts i' that should be :)
<jpatrick> okay
<jpatrick> cool!
<bretzel> What's the joke with kubuntu hoary with KDE3.4.2 and kdesdk 3.4.2 uninstallable ????
<jpatrick> Was there a joke?
<nikkia> jpatrick: what's so cool that it deserved a ! ? :)
<Tm_T> bretzel: hmm, something like with me? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/339953
<bretzel> Ah! I finally get attention: Cannot find any kdesdk 3.4.2, libcvsservice0 for Kdevelop 3.2.2
<Tm_T> :)
<bretzel> Tm_T: Same for you ? :-)
<jpatrick> one more thing nikkia how do I comment // things?
<nikkia> bretzel: Tm_T's problem was that he didn't enable universe on the 3.4.2 repos
<Tm_T> yup
<nikkia> jpatrick: standard shell comment char, #
<Tm_T> silly me
<Tm_T> I need more caffeine
<jpatrick> ah yeah :)
<bretzel> I did, but still cannot get kdesdk properly installed
<bretzel> wait...
<nikkia> jpatrick: most of the languages that can be run as shell scripts use it, python does too
<Tm_T> caffeine!
<Tm_T> yay
<nikkia> jpatrick: its the only way to fake out the system interpreter into running it via #!/usr/bin/env ruby :)
<Tm_T> coffee <3
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> thanks nikkia
<Tm_T> and I supposed to be admin
<Tm_T> bah
<jpatrick> Ruby needs a new icon...
<nikkia> jpatrick: can't say i've seen it
<jpatrick> maybe something red..
<nikkia> i think python's is pretty horrific, tbh
<Tm_T> =)
<nikkia> the world's worst drawn snake :@
<jpatrick> lol
<nikkia> jpatrick: can you screencap the icon for me ?
<jpatrick> ?
<nikkia> jpatrick: i'd like to see it, but have no icon defined for ruby here
<bretzel> hmmmm... Sorry My mistake, I had not added 3.4.2 repos. ... I just re-installed linux and thought I was still in the previous installation... 
<jpatrick> I'm using Crystal Clear icon theme
<nikkia> jpatrick: and its not the generic 'source' icon ?
<nikkia> (ie, a sheet of paper, folded over, with indendations marked on the paper)
<jpatrick> It
<jpatrick> It's a piece of paper with holes
<nikkia> ah, the standard 'source' icon then
<jpatrick> and the letters SAC
<nikkia> there was a competition a while back to design a ruby icon, apparently, but i can't find the results
<nikkia> jpatrick: look at this:  http://redhanded.hobix.com/redesign2005/roundTwo.html
<nikkia> jpatrick: IMO, thats a MUCH nicer looking ruby-lang.org page :)
<jpatrick> it is!
<nikkia> and that ruby icon would look great as a basis for the file icons :)
<jpatrick> none of my icon themes have a ruby file
<nikkia> jpatrick: me neither
<nikkia> i imagine one will get done, sooner or later
<jpatrick> it's displayed as plain text doc.
<nikkia> jpatrick: its 'source' here
<nikkia> which seems to be a generic fallback mimetype for source files
<jpatrick> for some it's plain doc
<nikkia> jpatrick: it has a standard mimetype in kde
<nikkia> application/x-ruby
<nikkia> someone just needs to do icons for it :P
<jpatrick> something like the C++ one
<jpatrick> darker red
<tobstar> howdy partners
<jpatrick> lo
<tobstar> where can i get libdvdcss to watch encrypted  dvds?
<jpatrick> apt-get install libdvdvcss
<nikkia> Oooo!
* nikkia discovers a new useful ruby block operator
<nikkia> .select :)
<jpatrick> or search for it in Kynaptic
<tobstar> E: Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<Tm_T> :/
<tobstar> maybe i must add an apt source
<nikkia> jpatrick:   (1..10).select { |x| (x%2) == 0 }
<jpatrick> nikkia: your second example for Hello World isn't working here :(
<jpatrick> syntax error
<nikkia> jpatrick: hmmm
<nikkia> irb(main):002:0> [ "Hello", "World" ] .each { |x| puts x }
<nikkia> Hello
<nikkia> World
<judax> tobstar: yes, you need to add repositories
<tobstar> some website says i need to go to /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/ and run install-css.sh
<tobstar> and that installs indeed libdvdcss ;-)
<nikkia> jpatrick: btw, you might want to make sure that you have 'gem' installed too, its sort of a ruby equivalent of CPAN
<jpatrick> okat
<jpatrick> okay*
<matthew> check this out guys: www.sendmefile.com
<matthew> might be useful
<jpatrick> C++ int = Ruby def ?
<Tm_T> o/
<jpatrick> \o
<dazjorz> omg
<dazjorz> i still don't have the wow server working
<dazjorz> the first is working,... but its version is too late
<dazjorz> =_="
<Tm_T> muhaha
<Tm_T> bye bye gnome ] ;=
<caller> Trying to get mondo working, I am running (amongst variations to try to get it working) this command:           mondoarchive -Oc 48 -s 700m -d 1,0,0 -5 -l GRUB -f /dev/hda/                   Anyone know what could be wrong with this?
<morta> does anyone know the kernelpath in Kubuntu ? I need it to setup a makefile
<Tm_T> hoh, after installing kubuntu-desktop, "apt-get install kde" finds whole lotta package =)
* dazjorz wnats to know if someone here ever worked with WoW
<GameCat> hiya
<dazjorz> hey
<GameCat> does anyone know how to stop the kubuntu login screen showing the name of the last user?
<DaSkreech> Don't login? :)
<SbCl3> where does irssi keep its log?
<roguejedix_> I don't have it, but maybe in ~/.irssi somewhere?
<caller> Does anyone know how to change the picture that appears behind the login manager?
<SbCl3> nope
<caller> :(
<maceow> I know that this is a much visited topic, but has anyone experienced plugging a Linksys WPC11 wireless card into a laptop and the power light coming on, staying on for about ten seconds and then tunring off?
<nikkia> maceow: not on that particular card, but i have on my ACX111
<GameCat> roguejedix_: anything in ~ is no good - this is when no-one is logged in
<maceow> nikka: were you able to correct it? If so, how?
<nikkia> maceow: in my case, it was caused by a failure to upload firmware - caused by a 'bug' in the recent kernels that means that wlan uploading with the acx111 drivers compiled to use pcmcia 32bit mode fails
<nikkia> the fix is to compile the acx111 modules with 16bit pcmcia mode enabled
<nikkia> but, those are for the acx111, i have no idea if the WPC11 is ACX111 based, or if its the same issue
<maceow> nikkia: the Linksys uses the prism drivers, but maybe the same problem...
<nikkia> maceow: could be
<maceow> nikkia: thanks for the insight...
<nikkia> caller, the background screen for the KDM login is defined by the KDM theme used, either choose another theme, or modify the existing theme to change it
<caller> nikkia, thank you, where's the theme file?
<nikkia> caller: bear in mind, that is a gross oversimplification, because there are a couple of places where the background is set during the login process, so if you change it in the kdm theme, you probably want to change it to match in ksplash so that the background doesn't change after you hit enter, etc
<nikkia> caller: can't remember offhand, you need to follow the trail from /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<nikkia> it'll point you to the location of the theme, from there you can find the background image used
<nikkia> caller: i'm running LFS here, and ended up making my own kdm/ksplash themes based on the 'shuttle' kdm theme
<jpatrick> nikkia: I keep getting "Invalid char `\302' in expression" :s
<nikkia> jpatrick: stop typing that character then :P
<jpatrick> The character's: "
<caller> nikkia, KSplash themes don't have bgs thoguh
<caller> *though
<GameCat> aha! /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc - under [X-:*-Greeter]  - PreselectUser=Previous
<nikkia> caller, yes, they do
<caller> nikkia, ...well...I made mine from scratch and I sure never made a background for it.
<Tm_T> SbCl3: autolog_path = ~/irclogs/$tag/$0.log    etc
<nikkia> caller: you don't *need* one, its optional, but quite a few set it, and there are situations where the kde startup procedure will set the background to grey between kdm and the desktop being up and running, if ksplash doesn't set one
<jpatrick> I can't stop using "
<caller> I see
<nikkia> jpatrick: for some reason, you're sending a weird " that's somewhere else in the ISO-8859/UTF space
<nikkia> jpatrick: \302 certainly isn't the normal " character
<jpatrick> :-/
* GameCat logs out to see if his changes have worked
<nikkia> jpatrick: in fact, i wonder if \302 is the UTF-8 prefix character
<nikkia> indeed, it is
<jpatrick> also says '\273'
<nikkia> jpatrick: i'm willing to bet that's the UTF-8 suffix
<nikkia> 0xC2 is the UTF-8 prefix, which just happens to be \302 :P
<GameCat> yup, that did it
<jpatrick> :-/
<nikkia> jpatrick: i'm a little puzzled why your keymap is sending the UTF " instead of the plain ASCII " tho
<nikkia> jpatrick: that is NOT right behaviour, its going to mess up a LOT of languages and stuff
<nikkia> (arguements over why unicode defines two " characters are best directed at whoever defined unicode :)
<nikkia> jpatrick: wait, is this using irb, or using kate then saving as a .rb file ?
<jpatrick> how do I change it?
<jpatrick> KDevelop :p
<GameCat> So...to stop the display of previous usernames at login, edit the file /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc. Change the Values in the "[X-:*-Greeter] " section to 
<GameCat> DefaultUser=
<GameCat> FocusPasswd=false
<GameCat> LoginMode=DefaultLocal
<GameCat> PreselectUser=
<GameCat> then just log out to see it working. Is anyone taking notes? :)
<nikkia> jpatrick: it looks like something weird about your kdevelop
<nikkia> jpatrick: i just created a .rb file here with a " in, in kdevelop, and got the proper ASCII "
<GameCat> right, I'm off to cook, bya all
<nikkia> jpatrick: what happens if you change the encoding in kdevelop to 'Western European (ISO-8859-1)' ?
<jpatrick> same thing
<nikkia> jpatrick: hmmm, keymap issue then, i suspect
<nikkia> jpatrick: what keymap are you using ?
<nikkia> german ?
<nikkia> evening apokryphos
<apokryphos> nikkia: indeed it is :D
<nikkia> apokryphos: and too damned hot :(
<apokryphos> nikkia: not ideal for football, but still played for nearly four hours :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: yikes, its 29C out there, for heaven's sake
<apokryphos> Around six o'clock news they said "it's gonna be like Autumn on the weekend"
<apokryphos> Heard the radio on the shop on the way home... "what a beautiful day it is! And not just today, it's going to stay like this for quite a few days..."
<jpatrick> Keymap = (us)
<nikkia> jpatrick: that is utterly bizarre
<nikkia> jpatrick, let me check a couple of things
<nikkia> aha
<nikkia> jpatrick: go to kcontrol...
<jpatrick> I'm there
<nikkia> jpatrick, and change your keyboard layout from "U.S. English (us)", to "U.S. English w/ISO9995-3 (en_US)"
<jpatrick> okay
<nikkia> jpatrick: there seems to be a snafu in 'us' that means it sends unicode " from the " key
<nikkia> i think its because kde is mostly UTF-8-ified, and certainly in kubuntu, but the 'us' keymap isn't
<jpatrick> right
<nikkia> the correct locale for a UTF-ified US is en_US
<nikkia> jpatrick: btw, you can tell the two apart quite easily
<nikkia> the unicode " has shorter ticks
<jpatrick> still isn't working
<nikkia> jpatrick: you'll need to delete the "s in the file and retype them
<nikkia> jpatrick, btw, did you have to press " twice to get the " before?
<nikkia> because thats how it went for me when i enabled the '(us)' keymap
<jpatrick> retyped them and...
<jpatrick> doesn't work
<nikkia> hmmmm
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/340035
<Tm_T> :/
<nikkia> jpatrick: the only thing i can think of, is that you need to change the layout in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and restart X
<caller> nikkia, do you know the best way to get the exact contents of this hard drive onto 19 identical NON-NETWORKED no-floppy machines?  Fully bootable and workable exactly like this'ne?
<nikkia> caller, no, we've covered this before :P
<caller> nikkia, oh, sorry, didn't remember asking you
<nikkia> well, i assume it was you, its unlikely that that exact scenario would come up independantly two days in a row, i suspect
<jpatrick> "XkbLayout" "gb"
<ming> hola
<ming> hello
<caller> nikkia, considering Linux is built to do this, yet Ubuntu comes with no tools and won't support those made for it, I'm surprised there aren't 15 people in here at all times with that same q.
<nikkia> jpatrick: do y ou HAVE a UK keyboard then ?
<jpatrick> No
<nikkia> jpatrick, bizarre
<ming> anyone with an a ppc distro?
<nikkia> jpatrick, change it to us, restart X, then turn off KDE's keymap remapping in kcontrol
<nikkia> jpatrick: btw, how come you've never run into this issue before?
<ming> hello anyone with a MAC?
<nikkia> jpatrick: i mean, gcc certainly doesn't like unicode "s
<nikkia> test.c:5: error: stray '\194' in program
<jpatrick> I dunno
<nikkia> (although oddly, its complaining about the actual unicode, not the utf-8 prefix)
<jpatrick> I have to reboot?
<nikkia> jpatrick: no, just restart X
<jpatrick> how?
<nikkia> jpatrick, log out, then hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<jpatrick> ok
<nikkia> X should quit, then restart again automatically
<jpatrick> brb
<MovieTrailerMan> WHat ius  the kdie icon set that comes with Kubuntu?
<MovieTrailerMan> WHAT KDE ICONSET DOES KUBUNTU USE?
<tenco_> hi
<DaSkreech> Yeah Shouting will get you an answer that much faster
<jpatrick> I think it worked
<tenco_> i have a problem with dlink dwl-g520
<tenco_> ath%d: unable to attach hardware; HAL Status 13
<nikkia> jpatrick: good :)
<nikkia> jpatrick: that was a very messed up configuration, but, i've seen it from kubuntu before :/
<jpatrick> It didn't work
<nikkia> jpatrick: oh :/
<nikkia> jpatrick: did you remember to disable keyboard maps in kcontrol ?
<jpatrick> yes
<nikkia> just out of interest, send a " here again
<jpatrick> "
<nikkia> that one is ok :/
<nikkia> jpatrick: what happens if you use another kde editor to create a file just containing ", say kate, then save it, and run hexdump on it ?
<jpatrick> okay
<jpatrick> it also says: a[0]   "ant"
<nikkia> hmm ?
<jpatrick> and there's this ^ pointing at the n
<nikkia> yeah, thats probably because once utf-8 gets involved, string positions get 'funny'
<nikkia> its probably REALLY pointing at the "
<jpatrick> it's under the 'n'
<nikkia> jpatrick: yes, but what i'm saying is, utf-8 adds in invisible characters
<jpatrick> oh
<nikkia> so the ^ is shifted from where it really is
<jpatrick> :/
<nikkia> the >> is a bit worrisome tho
<nikkia> looks like you might be sending a unicode = too :)
<jpatrick> true
<nikkia> i assume that line is supposed to read a[0]  = "ant"
<jpatrick> works now
<nikkia> using kate? or kdevelop ?
<jpatrick> KDevelop
<nikkia> strange
<Tm_T> bah
<nikkia> oh well, bbiab
<jpatrick> me too
<jpatrick> supper
<Tm_T> uhm, does anyone know from where I can find latest unsermake package (>0.4)
<mabu> Has anyone succeded installing amaroK 1.3 with musicbrainz support?
<apokryphos> mabu: it says it has support for it, every time, but the pack in the repos must be busted
<apokryphos> last four or so builds haven't worked
<mabu> I have 1.2.4 now and musicbrainz library from debian
<mabu> But I can't install -dev package
<apokryphos> mabu: what dev package?
<mabu> for musicbrainz support (libtunepinp )
<apokryphos> libtunepimp -- yes. It's in Ubuntu repos at least
<mabu> But that packake have no mp3 support AFAIK
<apokryphos> I used to use the packs from the repos just fine, until semi-recently
<apokryphos> Told Riddell about it not too long ago though, so I think something might be done
<mabu> If I install ubuntu's libtunepimp dev packake and build amaroK 1.3 from source
<mabu> And then install libtunepimp from debian
<mabu> will I have mp3 Musicbrainz support?
<apokryphos> Can't say for certain
<apokryphos> it would probably be less hassle/confusion to just compile musicbrainz
<mabu> So, unistall musicbrainz, and build library with mp3 support?
<mabu> And then build amaroK?
<apokryphos> sure
<apokryphos> there's an amarok .deb on the forum though
<apokryphos> !amarok1.3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, amarok1.3 is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=304006&postcount=54
<paines> hi
<jpatrick> lo
<mabu> Is this libtunepimp source? http://cvs.musicbrainz.org/cvs/tunepimp/
<AberMatt> does anyone know how you manually delete a package?
<paines> AberMatt: apt-get remove package-name
<AberMatt> by manually
<AberMatt> I mean using rm idelly
<AberMatt> I have broken apt..
<paines> well
<paines> you could delete all those files from a package, but not sure if would fix apt
<paines> dpkg -L package give you the files from a pakage
<AberMatt> I got that impression also
<paines> so a rm `dpkg -L package` should do the job
<paines> but 
<paines> i am not responsible if your system get messed up totally
<AberMatt> heh
<AberMatt> that just gives me /usr/local/
<AberMatt> which i aint deleting
<paines> which package is causing the problem ?
<AberMatt> a non standard one
<AberMatt> hl1430lpr
<paines> whats is name
<paines> so, you did dpkg -L hl1430lpr and got a list of files ?
<buz> how well is centrino and extreme graphics supported these days?
<AberMatt> yea
<AberMatt> /usr/local/
<paines> don't know. never had centrino or extreme graphics stuff
<AberMatt> which was odd
<paines> hmm.
<AberMatt> aha
<AberMatt> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/04/msg01500.html
<AberMatt> google how I love thee
<paines> aha
<paines> okay.
<AberMatt> that lloks rather complex to me
<AberMatt> but I will give it a try
<AberMatt> :)
<AnHu> does someone know why gaim is kicked from the systemtray after restart KDE? It starts then but without being in the systemtray
<paines> good luck
<AberMatt> I think I will need it
<pakubuntu> sup ppl
<felesh> hi
<AberMatt> gaaahhhh
<AberMatt> how do you modify the contents of a .deb then?
<AberMatt> the temptation to reinstall is growing....
<seaLne> what for?
<AberMatt> I am struggling to fix my apt get system
<AberMatt> and I am well out of my depth
<seaLne> whats wrong?
<DaSkreech> ignorance? :)
<AberMatt> lack of time
<AberMatt> but yeah you are close
<AberMatt> I am trying to modify a .deb file to make it intstall
<seaLne> what error does it give?
<AberMatt> lemme find a paste bin
<AberMatt> http://pastebin.com/340100
<AberMatt> so i am geussing there is something wrong with the post-installation script
<seaLne> what if you try mkdir -p /var/spool/lpd before installing?
<AberMatt> ok
<AberMatt> that gets me abit further along
<seaLne> where did you get the deb from?
<AberMatt> the brohter website
<AberMatt> my first mistake...
<seaLne> does cups not support your printer?
<AberMatt> when I treid to install it
<AberMatt> i couldnt get it working so i went poking on the brother website
<AberMatt> and found the .deb of crappy doom
<AberMatt> :(
<seaLne> ah
<AberMatt> which seems to have been a rather large mistake
<buz> how about kde and tablet pcs?
<nikkia> oh toffee!
<jpatrick> nikkia!
<nikkia> hi jpatrick
<AberMatt> I just need to modify the deb so that it doesnt try to restart lpd
<jpatrick> being going quite well now
<nikkia> jpatrick: ruby you mean ?
<jpatrick> yeah :D
<jpatrick> do you know if there's a 'import' function like Python?
<nikkia> require 
<seaLne> require 'Korundum'
<nikkia> oh dear
<nikkia> i just decided to do an apt-get update on my work pc
<nikkia> its getting a new copy of every single package list :)
<jpatrick> :o
<nikkia> i think i last ran apt-get on it, umm, last time i was in the office for more than a couple of hours, which would be april-ish
<jpatrick> Ah..
<jpatrick> I'm trying to do 'import time' but in Ruby.
<jpatrick> so it's shows the current time
<nikkia> jpatrick, i think date and time are intrinsic object classes in ruby
<jpatrick> i did require 'time' then puts 'time' after it
<nikkia> indeed...
<jpatrick> it just shows time
<nikkia> irb(main):001:0> a = Time.now
<nikkia> => Thu Aug 18 20:55:17 BST 2005
<seaLne> wouldn't you need to create a time object?
<seaLne> yeah
<jpatrick> syntax error :/
<jpatrick> i can't create the object
<AberMatt> HOO and YAR!
<AberMatt> seaLne: thanks for the help
<AberMatt> ok, now apt-get works again
<AberMatt> *phew*
<nikkia> oh, this is bad
<nikkia> 18 pages of packages being held back
<nikkia> jpatrick: copy and paste the command and first error line from trying to do 'a =  Time.now' in irb
<jpatrick> irb
<jpatrick> I think that IRC
<jpatrick> Or am I wrong?
<nikkia> irb = interactive ruby
<nikkia> ie, a ruby you can sit and type stuff in and get an instant answer :P
<jpatrick> how do I do that?
<nikkia> jpatrick, open a konsole, type 'irb'
<nikkia> you get a prompt like irb(main):001:0>
<jpatrick> bash: irb: command not....
<nikkia> jpatrick: hmmmm, irb *should* be packaged with ruby
<jpatrick> i'm apt-getting now
<nikkia> wait, you were actually typing stuff into files, saving, and running ?
<nikkia> fool! :)
<nikkia> irb is where you learn :)
<jpatrick> :p
<buz> is there a kde vector graphics app
<jpatrick> a = Time.now = (irb):1: syntax error
<buz> something simple would do
<chris12349> is there a apt source for KDE 3.5 for kubuntu?
<buz> not yet
<nikkia> jpatrick, hmmmmm
<chris12349> thanks
<buz> it's not final, after all
<nikkia> jpatrick, as i said, copy the whole 2 lines
<seaLne> buz: sodipodi maybe?
<chris12349> alpha 2 right?
<nikkia> seaLne: i'd recommend inkscape over sodipodi, atm
<buz> can i use inkscape for tablet pc?
<nikkia> there is a kde one tho, can't remember the name of it, its part of koffice
<buz> so i thought
<seaLne> oh krita or something?
<jpatrick> Krita
<buz> but i can't find it
<buz> krita is bitmap
<buz> but quite a good paintshop pro replacement
<nikkia> Karbon14
<buz> what i'm after is this: some way to paint over pdfs then save two layers, one pdf, one vector for uni note taking
<jpatrick> nikkia: SyntaxError: compile error (irb):1: syntax error from (irb):1
<buz> yeah it was karbon ;)
<nikkia> jpatrick: no, type in the a = Time.now line, and then copy the whole of that line + the next line
<buz> carbon cant import pdf so far :(
<buz> mhh it can import postscript
<buz> that's good enough i guess
<jpatrick> irb(main):001:0> a = Time.now
<buz> yeah great
<nikkia> jpatrick, hmmm, and the next line is the error ?
<buz> karbon crashes upon opening postscript
<jpatrick> the SyntaxError: compile error
<nikkia> buz, just checking if inkscape can read pdfs, i doubt it tho
<buz> PS would do as well
<buz> pdf <-> ps is easy enough
<nikkia> nope, doesn't look like it can
<nikkia> which means sodipodi probably can't
<nikkia> (since inkscape is a fork)
<buz> crap i dont want to write my own karbon extension ;)
<nikkia> jpatrick, thats very bizarre, i wonder if its utf-8 hitting again
<bjv> is there a fairly fast way to setup my machine to pass traffic through to my gateway?
<jpatrick> Ah.
<jpatrick> this time I wrote it
<jpatrick> it worked :D
<nikkia> if there is one feature ruby really lacks compared to python... its the self-documenting
<bjv> like an iptables gui or something. :\
<nikkia> it is awfully handy to be able to do help(a) and see a list of class members :/
<buz> annotations for kpdf: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103051
<Tm_T> uh, I'm hc blogger =)
<themuffinking01> does gnome work on kubuntu?
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<themuffinking01> and does kde work on ubuntu?
<aseigo> do fish swim in water?
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<Tm_T> aseigo <3
<themuffinking01> remind me again what the difference a k makes
<aseigo> ah look, a heart from Tm_T!
<Tm_T> :/
* aseigo tilts his head to the right
<themuffinking01> it could also be testicles, if you tilt your head the other way
<aseigo> testicles, heart.. similar.
<Tm_T> ssshhh
<themuffinking01> either way, it means he likes you
<aseigo> obviously
<Tm_T> as good
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> bah, I hate you all
<Tm_T> (not really)
<edvardas> hello ppl
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> King Crimson - One Time <3<3<3
<edvardas> anyone knows how to change permissions of folder (file) with konsole (i'm not allowed to change it by pressing Properties -> Premissions..) ???
<Tm_T> bah, I hate me
<Tm_T> "sudo cmod 777 target" to allow it to all peraps?
<Tm_T> chmod
<Tm_T> bah, and I hate my broken keyboard
<Tm_T> sometimes I hate my life
<caller> where are my KDE window decoration themes?
<pax> in your control center > appearace & themes > window decorations
<seaLne> also /usr/share/apps/kthememanager/themes/
<seaLne> but using control center is easiest
<Tm_T> phuo
<Tm_T> h
<Tm_T>  /j #ubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> nice day indeed
<seaLne> has anyone tryed to use freenx from backports?
<caller> seaLne, thanks
<stizoner> flash for firefox? libflash crashes firefox for me
<caller> Where are my menu configs?  IE, the file/files that decide what shortcuts are on my K-Menu?
<nikkia> caller, basically, all over the place
<nikkia> most of them are in /usr/share/applications tho
<nikkia> the menus themselves just pull together the .desktop files in the locations specified, basically
<dech> Hello all
<p0z3r> has anyone had any problems installing on a laptop where the screen cycles like bad television reception?
<Elsidoxx> can someone tell me why the font in kynapticf is so large?
<Elsidoxx> kynaptic*
#kubuntu 2005-08-24
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> in kubuntu how do i install programs that have files like "firefox-1.0.6.installer.tar.gz"
<Elsidoxx> lwizardl: you have to extract the file first. With something like ark. Than run the installer if there is one or compile it
<lwizardl> ok i'll try
<lwizardl> thanks that worked
<lwizardl> how in konquerer do i clear the history, location bar
<Elsidoxx> lwizardl: no problem. =)
<Elsidoxx> lwizardl: and as for your secoudn question i dont know. sorry
<lwizardl> so far i'm liking kubuntu, i just wish was setup like mandriva, but mandriva had issues with my sound card,usb,nic and kubuntu auto installed it
<_rolando> how can i configure my panel, so that i have different subcategories in each caterogy?
<_rolando> for example:internet i wanna have browsers, IM, chat,.....
<_rolando> mail
<_rolando> ,.....
<isai> how do I listen to mp3 shoutcasts?
<tenco> versteh ich nicht 
<_rolando> and not all the programs in there
<_rolando> wirklich?
<tenco> warum besteht mozilla-mplayer auf mozilla-browser?
<tenco> das ist doch nurn plugin
<_rolando> kannst du englisch?
<tenco> ich?
<tenco> ja
<_rolando> mplayer plugin is what you need
<_rolando> any1 knows about my problems with the start menu?
<tenco> #-) thougt i was on #ubuntu-de
<tenco> sorry
<_rolando> np penco
<tenco> forgot to switch channels
<McScruff> lo
<McScruff> help, my main panel is messed up
<tenco> i am searching for an app which works like del.ic.ious for local files instead of bookmarks (tagging)
<tenco> like: i can tag files and let list the app files which have i certain tag
<tenco> s/i/a/
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> can someone explain to me what kubuntu uses for the nvidia nforce drivers?
<lwizardl> becuase kubuntu is the only linux os that i get sound in
<Peaker> How do I re-invoke the network configuration that appeared in the installation?
<_static> If it is legal for you to use css, you can run
<_static> '/usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh' at any time to
<_static> download and install it.
* _static laughs
<jeffm_> hey guys
<jeffm_> can someone help me with my interfaces file?
<jeffm_> ive got wireless lan, but when i do ifup wlan0 i get 'too few parameters for iface line'
<jeffm_> wow
<jeffm_> anyone home?
<Peaker> The new KDE that's available in kubuntu is pretty damn cool ;)
<stizoner> operation not permited, setlenghts fails.....   is what i get when i try to open a torrent to seed with azurues
<peaker> Hey, I tried dist-upgrade'ing, and now I get my root filesystem unmounted in the middle of all apt operations. (the dist-upgrade failed in middle cause of that). I suspect its because of an error on / since the mount options includes remount-ro on-error, but any idea if this is a known bug?
<peaker> apt is spitting out way too much information such that konsole/screen cant scroll back to see the originating error, and redirecting stderr does not work for some reason
<p0z3r> my console screen is borked after doing an install.
<p0z3r> it cycles around like a television without good reception.
<p0z3r> anyone have any idea how to get around this?  I can boot recovery mode.
<jeremi> can some one help me get my clock to show in 12hr format instead of military time
<jsubl2> jeremi, right click on the clock and select date and time formats
<jeremi> ya didnt log out to test it when I did that
<jeremi> i should read the popups more
<jeremi> what about changing the graphical greater?
<jeremi> i couldent find an option in kde only gnome
<peaker> Hmm.. I don't get it, I try to MAKEDEV audio, and it runs all of the mknod commands, but the /dev items are not created! when I run the commands manually, it works.. what gives?
<peaker> Is there a weird makedev or /dev hack in ubuntu?
<EasterSunshine> hey currently, only breezy ubuntu is out? not breezy kubuntu?
<nxv_> hi, i have trouble running topcoders learning area
<nxv_> can somebody test if this works for him/her?
<nxv_> javaws ./javaws http://www.topcoder.com/contest/arena/ContestAppletGoogle.jnlp
<nxv_> javaws http://www.topcoder.com/contest/arena/ContestAppletGoogle.jnlp
<PurpleMotion> Hai, fsckers!
<SbCl3> where are the ops?
<PurpleMotion> lurking, i suppose
<SbCl3> i wonder which freenode channel has the most users-
<jsubl2> the new add/remove programs on the new colony 3 cd under gnome looks pretty good.  but, i would still rather use kde
<Jeevan> SbCl3:  #gentoo
<Jeevan> then debian then ubuntu
<SbCl3> are you sure?
<SbCl3> (is there a way to look this up)?
<EasterSunshine> sbcl3: type /list . either your client will time out from flood, or it will list in order all teh visible channels on the server
<EasterSunshine> eww...too many ops in gentoo its scary
<_shawn_> hi
<_shawn_>  has anyone upgraded kubuntu to breezy yet?
<_shawn_> so noone has upgraded kubuntu to breezy?
<EasterSunshine> no one that is not idle
<_shawn_> ok
<EasterSunshine> please do not sit in front of computer watching the screen waiting for a repsonse
<penticlex> is there just no kdmrc file in ubuntu?
<EasterSunshine> they come sometimes one month later
<_shawn_> ya acctually I asked the same question in the forum
<seth_k> I'm running Breezy on both my computers
<seth_k> @ _shawn_ 
<_shawn_> no issues?
<_shawn_> well majior ones
<seth_k> none that I didn't know how to fix
<_shawn_> ok sounds good
<_shawn_> how's it compare to horay... is it worth upgrading/
<_shawn_> ?
<_shawn_> *hoary
<_shawn_> @ seth_k
<seth_k> Dunno, I've been running Breezy since Hoary + 1 day
<seth_k> so I don't remember what Hoary was like
<_shawn_> ah I see
<narg> hrm... Am I missing something, or is Azureus not in the repos?
<satafterh> anyone here use zsnes and get sound working
<jeremi> trying to get a list of users to show w/ kde
<jeremi> can nome one help
<jeremi> ?
<jeremi> its for the login screen
<narg> somehow pipe the output of who though a wrapper
<narg> possibly using pyqt
<narg> how you get it on login screen... good luck :p
<tgnb> good evening
<jeremi> any one here?
<tgnb> i'm here
<jeremi> brb
<penticlex> trying to get userlist to show in login screen
<dell500> can anyone help me burn a dvd backup??
<penticlex> its easy w/ gnome
<penticlex> try K3b i thik that will make backups for dvd's
<dell500> well i have the files
<dell500> but i'm not sure what to do with them
<dell500> i have IFO, VSI, XVO files
<narg> burn as data, dell500?
<dell500> burn as video
<dell500> so i can watch it
<dell500> ??
<tgnb> i just installed firefox but it didnt create a menu item in my kde menus.. is it supposed to?
<tgnb> nevermind i logged out and back in and its there now
<tgnb> however i do get an error when i launch it and its interface is dead ugly.. i guess the default gtk theme is yucky and has tiny fonts
<tanghus> tgnb: by default it looks for an html page which is contained in the ubuntu-artwork package - is that the error u get?
<tgnb> yeah
<tgnb> i guess i can change the homepage to blank
<tanghus> yep - or apt-get install ubuntu-artwork
<dell500> no one knows about the dvd backup stuff??
<tgnb> ok i installed the newest ATI drivers and 2d is using the fglrx driver now instead of the ati driver. but dri fails to load. the X log says "incompatible kernel module detected HW accelerated OpenGL will not work"
<tgnb> the kernel version is 8.8.25 and the drivers i installed are 8.16.20
<dell500> does anyone know what VSI, XVO, and IFO files are for a dvd backup?
<tgnb> hmm i guess maybe i dont have any kernel headers installed
<paines> hi
<gfox^IRC> yo guys
<drawagoat> hey whats the command to see system info in terminal?
<[ITA] MisterX> HI ALL! :)
<paines> hi
<[ITA] MisterX> Finally, I can play AA on kubuntu 8-)
<paines> america' army ?
<paines> s
<[ITA] MisterX> of course :)
<kalenedrael> what are you using?
<[ITA] MisterX> What do you mean with ''using''?
<[ITA] MisterX> OS, Pc Hardware, PG Career (:D), etc...
<[ITA] MisterX> Anyway... Ain't using any antivirus or firewall...
* nikkia curses gnome
<BTJustice> Kubuntu is cool, lol.  I am happy.
<paines> anyone know a tool which would parse lspci or ddcprobe and map that to the corresponding X gfx driver ?
<hettar> I see that there is a new ubuntu colony 3 has been released. Any chance kubuntu will be releasing a preview any time soon
<CellarDoor> UT2004 has installed on my kubuntu system !
<CellarDoor> woohooo !
<CellarDoor> UT2004 has never installed for me on any other distro
* CellarDoor dances
<hettar> THe linux version ?
<nikkia> urgh, i hate gnome!!
<PieD> nikkia: that's just natural :)
<nikkia> pied, why do they have to (*&( with files that KDE uses too ?
<nikkia> brb, gonna try and sort this mess out, a little
<paines> thats right. you install gnome to take a look at it, and you can never get rid of the gnome animated icons
<paines> even if you are running kde and deinstalled gnome
<nikkia> nope, system hosed, all thanks to gnome
<CellarDoor> hettar, yes :D
<Chousuke> nikkia: What does gnome do that broke your system? 
<nikkia> Chousuke: it trashed all of KDE's .desktop files when update-desktop-database was run
<Chousuke> :/
<Chousuke> trashed how?
<nikkia> deleted
<CellarDoor> ah that would be pretty annoying
* CellarDoor generally avoids gnome :)
<nikkia> CellarDoor: i don't run it
<nikkia> CellarDoor: but i wanted to try and get thunderbird to open links in firefox
<CellarDoor> ?
<CellarDoor> why would you need gnome for that ?
<nikkia> CellarDoor: thunderbird and firefox both use gnome for their mime-types handling
<nikkia> ergo, thunderbird uses whatever gnome thinks is the right application to open a link
<nikkia> which somehow seems to be quanta+
<CellarDoor> oh
<CellarDoor> I didn't know that
<nikkia> CellarDoor: the mozilla apps are all gnome apps :/
<nikkia> well, they claim to be gtk2, but they actually dig into gnome settings for a lot of stuff when you delve into the 'gtk2' code in the source
<CellarDoor> I have firefox
<nikkia> CellarDoor: when i say 'mozilla apps' i mean, mozilla, firefox, thunderbird, sunbird, etc
<CellarDoor> but i only use it when konqueror crashes or wont work on some sites
<CellarDoor> nikkia, yea thats pretty crappy
<jpatrick> opss
<CyberMad> hello, does anyone know chat software based on LAN which support MultiPlatform (at least support Linux & Windows) and run PeerToPeer(P2P), so no need server?
<paines> talk
<CyberMad> paines talk?
<paines> oh no, talk only runs on unixes i think
<nikkia> you could use microsoft messaging
<CyberMad> nikkia so what is the software name on linux?
<nikkia> CyberMad: can't remember :/
<CyberMad> i hope the software is opensource / freeware
<paines> linpopup
<nikkia> CyberMad: i know i've sent messages to windows machines with it from linux tho
<paines> like winpopup
<paines> or linneighbourhood
<CyberMad> does with linpopup i can know who's online?
<CyberMad> because afaik winpopup can not do that
<CyberMad> paines afaik linneighborhood just for file sharing ? cmiiw
<nikkia> CyberMad: i don't think you're going to find anything that matches what you want
<nikkia> it sounds like you want a full blown IM, but the fact is, you're not going to find a server-less IM
<CyberMad> on windows i already use Network Assistant that support P2P, but not support linux :(
<CyberMad> in fedora channel.. someone tell me to use Skype
<CyberMad> brb check skype feature
<ilba7r> cyberMad what do you wana do exactly?
<nikkia> CyberMad: you'd be better off installing an intranet jabber server, tbh
<CyberMad> there is no server here, i mean there is no computer online for long time
<jpatrick> Too bad Bonjour doesn't work on Linux
<CyberMad> i need chat software based on LAN which support MultiPlatform (at least support Linux & Windows) and run PeerToPeer(P2P), so no need server? and i can know who's online
<jpatrick> wait you could use Gaim
<ilba7r> qnext
<CyberMad> afaik gaim need server
<ilba7r> its excellent for file sharing
<ilba7r> google it
<jpatrick> Bonjour is server-less chat
<CyberMad> ilba7r is that chat software or file sharing software?
<CyberMad> jpatrick ok.. i google it
<ilba7r> both p2p
<CyberMad> ilba7r ok i google it too
<ilba7r> its really superb 
<jpatrick> Gaim has Bonjour I think - last time I looked :)
<jpatrick> So does anyone know what the theme is?
<jpatrick> CyberMad: http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/bonjour/
<nikkia> jpatrick: christ, they changed the name AGAIN ?
<jpatrick> Yeah they did
<jpatrick> pretty annoying :p
<nikkia> makes you wonder why they don't just stick to the official name, ZeroConf, and have done with it
<hettar> Not their fault. SOme hit them with a trademark suit
<nikkia> hettar: yes, it IS their fault
<hussam> how can list the "time modified" when using the dir command?
<jpatrick> I like the Dashboard widgets
<nikkia> hettar: ZeroConf has no trademark issues, its been called ZeroConf since before apple started trying to find a name to call their version
<CyberMad> jpatrick so where is bonjour for linux, err can't found it :P
<hettar> ZeroConf is the protocol. you don't have to name software that implements a network protocol after the protocol
<CyberMad> i think qnext is cool ;)
<jpatrick> CyberMad: I think there's a Gaim plugin
<CyberMad> CyberMad ic, gaim plugin for bonjour, right?
<CyberMad> err
<nikkia> jpatrick: as far as i can tell, its in cvs, but not in the releases
<jpatrick> yeah 
<CyberMad> wew QNext 30 MB
<nikkia> hettar: Bonjour is the protocol
<nikkia> hettar: as was Rendezvous
<CyberMad> ok, i will try bonjour & gaim later
<nikkia> hettar: the software that implemented Rendezvous wasn't even called Rendezvous, it was called mDNSresponder, ffs
<CyberMad> right now i was downloading QNext (both: linux & windows version)
<ilba7r> cyberMad qnext is java appl
<ilba7r> no need to install :)
<CyberMad> ??
<kinfo> what?
<CyberMad> how do you run qnext if you don't install it
<ilba7r> java qnext
<ilba7r> and you already have java
<ilba7r> let me get you the script i have i think they download it to you
<ilba7r> yap you just click on the qnext icon after untarring it
<CyberMad> so what is this: qnext.tar.bz2 ?
<ilba7r> ok untar it in a directory
<ilba7r> right moust click and say extract here
<CyberMad> bunzip2 qnext.tar.bz2
<CyberMad> tar -xf qnext.tar
<CyberMad> cd qnext
<CyberMad> ./qnext
<ilba7r> i normally click on it by the mouse botton
<ilba7r> just check if it is executable
<CyberMad> ok, i guess i miss-understood meaning of word "install"
<ilba7r> did you run it
<ilba7r> ok got to go its not that hard to run and set take care
<CyberMad> ok
<CyberMad> thanks d00d
<nikkia> heh, oops !! :P
<nikkia> when my boss complained about the responsiveness of my project, i just told him 'its written in java, not much i can do'
<nikkia> just discovered a 20mS sleep in the main loop
<nikkia> i must have put it there when it was very early on and there wasn't enough going on to keep the refresh from happening 'way too fast'
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> where can i add a new wm to kdm ?
<seaLne> ooh some point recently the torrent trackers started working again
<CyberMad> how to run skype on LAN ?
<CyberMad> :)
<jpatrick> o.O
<nikkia> CyberMad: good luck, skype is horrible to setup :P
<nikkia> it uses OSS and can't be dsp wrapped
<nikkia> so you can't use it at the same time as artsd or any other sound server, or any other sound app
<paines> so get an emu10k1 based card which can play >30 stream at the same time
<nikkia> paines: not that easy, since creative are now selling SBLive's that don't have emu10k1
<paines> nikkia, what ? really ?
<paines> what a sad world
<nikkia> paines: yeah, that was the whole basis of JWZ's rant
<nikkia> he bought a SBLive 'cos its supposed to work in linux' and got one of the new cards without hardware mixing
<paines> jamie zawinski ?
<nikkia> yeah
<paines> hrhr
<paines> all right
<paines> have to read that
<nikkia> about a month or two ago he ranted about linux audio, then bought a mac
<paines> thanks nikkia 
<paines> haha, i can remaber how he ranted about linux video / dvd software. the masses at slashdot went nuts
<nikkia> he didn't used to rant this much...
<nikkia> altho i remember once seeing a webcam of his office and thinking 'what a nutcase' :P
<paines> well, anyway, i can understand it when he get pissed of about some things. he is too long in this business
<nikkia> (which was about a week after bumping into him at the supermarket :)
<paines> ohh
<paines> so you live in sf ?
<nikkia> no, at the time i lived in mountain view
<nikkia> worked just opposite netscape's buildings
<paines> ahh. i see
<nikkia> JWZ and myself both apparently shopped at the same safeway on Shoreline
<zsolt> hey there
<nikkia> which was always a fun supermarket for a geek
<nikkia> as occasionally you'd see the parking lot full of cars with license plates like 'SGI 1' and so on :P
<zsolt> do you know a good howto about networking? google isn't my friend today
<nikkia> zsolt: you probably want the one thats on www.debian.org somewhere
<zsolt> thx
<nikkia> there is a general howto for networking on linux.org, but it isn't very debian-ised, the concepts involved with /etc/network/interfaces are quite a bit different
<nikkia> altho, with the debian one, you'll need to bear in mind that on [k] ubuntu ifupdown isn't really used per se, network initialisation is done by hotplug instead
<paines> nikkia, intressting. must be cool to chat some well known computer geek like jwz
<nikkia> paines, actually, my real 'brush with geek famedom' was carrying Vint Cerf's bags at SFO one day :)
<nikkia> my boss was one of his buddies (worked on TCP/IP together) and was going with Vint's wife to pick him up from the airport for a birthday surprise, and asked if i'd like to tag along to meet him
<paines> hehe. cool
<zsolt> ok what i want to do isn't very complicated. i want to assign a static ip to eth0 and set the default gateway to my router's ip. i think that's all i need
<CyberMad> nikkia thanks for answer.. :) sorry i was away from keyboard
<zsolt> but every tutorial shows me a different way, with config files i don't even have
<douglas> how do I add a custom installed desktop environment to kubuntu's session list?
<nikkia> zsolt: you want something like:   http://pastebin.com/340649
<zsolt> exactly, but where the heck do i put this?
<nikkia> in /etc/network/interfaces
<nikkia> which is 'the debian way' :)
<zsolt> yea :) all i found was "the redhat way"
<zsolt> thnaks
<nikkia> i told you to use the debian howtos :)
<nikkia> and pointed out that there is a slight difference, debian uses ifupdown to make the contents of /etc/network/interfaces take effect, whereas [k] ubuntu uses hotplug (which indirectly uses ifupdown)
<zsolt> your a noob's hero :)
<McScruff> i have a small error, when i boot up, it sometimes hangs on the searching for hotplugs
<McScruff> any idea why?
<jpatrick> It does that :| sometimes
<zsolt> i hope i'm back soon, without the help of dhcp :)
<nikkia> for me, it was always usb-storage that caused it
<zsolt> it's working
<zsolt> :)
<jpatrick> I can't load my personal data from address book :-/
<zsolt> i'm looking at the networking howto at debian.org, and it doesn't mention /etc/network/interfaces, all it uses is ifconfig and route
<nikkia> hmmm
<zsolt> which i read most people just put into a script to get things done at startup
<nikkia> you didn't read far enough :P
<nikkia> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html#s-net-high
<nikkia> the manual refers to 'low level configuration', then goes on to 'high level configuration' (how you SHOULD config it), which IMO is a bad way to present the info, as people will read the low-level and do it, then be confused
<nikkia> but then, confusion  seems to reign unchecked when it comes to /etc/network/interfaces, it doesn't help that the man pages don't document the file fully, either
<zsolt> oh well, i learned something useful today
<zsolt> i'm gonna bookmark this little reference, it'll be handy next time
<nikkia> for example, that manual uses dns-nameservers, but iirc, that command isn't documented in the man page for interfaces
<zsolt> hmm
<nikkia> and indeed, it doesn't
<zsolt> oh there was an other thing i wanted to ask about creating new users. i put my bro into the "users" group, then logged in with his name, and i got an error saying access is denied to /dev/dsp 
<zsolt> so there would be no sound
<zsolt> somehow i don't think changing the access rights to /dev/dsp is the right solution
<paines> zsolt, add your bro to /etc/group->audio
<zsolt> oh
<zsolt> is there anything else i should do as well when creating new users? like how do you usually do it?
<paines> hmm
<maxy_noob> Hi guys!
<zsolt> ok i added him to audio. and video and sudo to be able to sudo from his shell
<paines> zsolt, how did you add the new account. via console or graphical interface
<maxy_noob> can I just cut in?
<zsolt> graphical
<paines> maxy_noob, just ask
<paines> ;-)
<paines> zsolt, to be honest, never did it with an graphical interface always by hand, so I set up the group permissions also
<maxy_noob> okey dokey. I'm just trying to get my home network to work on kubuntu. It's a cinch in ubuntu (i.e. gnome), but KDE doesn't seem to be cooperating.
<zsolt> that's fine with me, i like bash better
<maxy_noob> I try to switch to administrator mode but nothing happens after I enter my password. Options remain greyed out.
<paines> zsolt, fine. then lear about usermod. man usermod
<zsolt> okie, thanks
<paines> maxy_noob, of which app are we speaking ?
<paines> zsolt, np
<maxy_noob> KDE Control Module (Network Settings)?
<zsolt> oh that locks up for me too
<maxy_noob> Is there another way then?
<maxy_noob> I need to enable and configure eth0
<zsolt> nikkia just explained this to me a few minutes ago
<zsolt> i think i might be able to help with the basics now
<maxy_noob> Can you give me a synopsis?
<zsolt> you should edit /etc/network/interfaces
<maxy_noob> from where?
<zsolt> you can do kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<zsolt> press alt+f2 to do so
<maxy_noob> after I enter my password nothing happens.
<zsolt> it should bring up kate
<maxy_noob> ok, now it did
<zsolt> good
<maxy_noob> now?
<zsolt> my guess is it already has something under eth0
<zsolt> iface eth0 inet static
<maxy_noob> actually, nothing's in there about eth0
<maxy_noob> Just a command about the primary network interface card being eth1
<edvardas> hello
<zsolt> ok well i can give you how mine is set up, but i think it'd end in a flood kill so let's go private
<maxy_noob> ok
<Kitty-Kun> hi!
<Kitty-Kun> rarararar!
<CellarDoor> Well, I got UT2004 to install but I don't know how to install the mods
<CellarDoor> #unrealtournament
<CellarDoor> oops
<Kitty-Kun> ... this channel is QUIET
<CellarDoor> mmm
<paines> NO IT ISN'T
<paines> ;-)
<Hobbsee> hey all - if i'm installing a beta version of open office 2, do i need to get rid of open office 1.1? If so, will it affect anything else?
<paines> Hobbsee, no, they can coexist
<zsolt> thanks for all the help, i'm gonna go eat something, see ya all later
<Hobbsee> cool - could I get rid of it if I wanted to?
<CellarDoor> I've experienced the beta crash a bit
<paines> Hobbsee, yup
<katrina> hello
<paines> Hobbsee, apt-get remove openoffice.org
<paines> yould do the job
<Hobbsee> excellent, thanks
<paines> np
<katrina> how do i apt-get  the openoffice version 2?
<Hobbsee> :) i'm still rather new, and the forums seem to have just gone down
<katrina> how do i apt-get  the openoffice version 2?
<paines> dont' know. but last night i testes breezy developmen aka colony 3, and it had oo2. so best is you ask ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> you can grab it via synaptic
<Hobbsee> or kynaptic, if you prefer
<CellarDoor> katrina, if you use "find" in kynaptic its easy to find and install :)
<katrina> the latest verion? version 2? i think not
<Hobbsee> yes, katrina
<Hobbsee> didnt check in kynaptic, but it's definetly there in synaptic
<CellarDoor> yep definately there in kynaptic
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> going to get it...
<Hobbsee> it's not apt-get openoffice.org 2
<Hobbsee> lol
<CellarDoor> sudo apt-get openoffice.org2
<CellarDoor> methinks
<Hobbsee> invalid operation
<CellarDoor> ooer
<CellarDoor> I haven't tried it :P
<CellarDoor> I've actually already got it
<Hobbsee> i think i'll really have to give in and go through synaptic
<_katrina> hot
<_katrina> show me hot to apt-get OoO version 2
<Kitty-Kun> would you recommend kubunty for a computer with a ~800 MHz amd processor?
<Hobbsee> yes, well i did on windows...but that work under this now does it :P
<CellarDoor> _katrina, just open up kynaptic, click on the edit menu and in the 'find' window type openoffice and you will see the files come up, just click on openoffice.org2 and I expect it will automatically select the others as well
<MrPoke> _katrina: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<CellarDoor> aah
<MrPoke> _katrina: that should do it
<CellarDoor> silly me, I forget "install"
<CellarDoor> :P
<MrPoke> CellarDoor: I saw that only after a few my self
<Hobbsee> yep, that's it
<MrPoke> CellarDoor: I forget get cause I have a alias for apt-get install set to i, and yes I am lazy 
<CellarDoor> :)
<Hobbsee> that's clever MrPoke
<Hobbsee> someday i'll end up doing that...havent even had this installed for 24 hours yet
<MrPoke> Hobbsee: #echo "alias i='sudo apt-get install '" >> ~/.bash_profile
<nikkia> wow, now that was a hack
<_katrina> thanks guys
<nikkia> needed to upload the differences between two machines copies of a directory, knocked up a quick ruby script that compared m5sum lists, then fed the output to xargs tar zcvf /tmp/difference.tgz  :)
<paines> ruby ?!?! wasn't there somwthing slower
<nikkia> paines: yeah, because speed really matters when comparing 2 files *rolls eyes*
<paines> hrhr
<MrPoke> nikkia: speed of the hard drive maybe 
<nikkia> MrPoke: no, the point is, i couldn't care less if it takes 2 seconds, or 2 minutes to generate a list of files that i need to upload, i just need it done without spending an afternoon writing a program to compare the lists (and no, diff doesn't do the job)
<MrPoke> I have to say I love it when someone puts my nick in a msg with Konversation, the alert I have set up it just sexy 
<MrPoke> why o why did I ever use xchat :-p
<nikkia> MrPoke: *shrug* i bet its not as good as the kvirc alert :P
* Hobbsee sighs - it's hard to update when the lan cable gets pulled out the back of the computer...
<Hobbsee> woohoo!  open office 2 works from that :D
<Hobbsee> ooh it's much prettier than the windows version!
<jpatrick> I prefer KOffice
<_stef> hello :-)
<Hobbsee> i liked bits of it...
<jpatrick> lo
<Hobbsee> hi _stef
<_stef> I have a problem with kcontrol and samba
<_stef> I want to add a samba user but when I add a user the apply button is not active
<_stef> It is not possible to connect from a 2003 Server
<_stef> There is an authentification Problem
<_stef> Can someone help?
<_stef> Im using th newest kde environment
<Hobbsee> um...no clue sorry
<_katrina> how can i view ubuntu linux users from our LAN? can i use example: \\mark ?
<Hobbsee> nite all...
<_stef> Okay I'll try it on the kde mailinglist
<_katrina> how can i view ubuntu linux users from our LAN? can i use example: \\mark ?
<katrina> how can i view ubuntu linux users from our LAN? can i use example: \\mark ?
<ORiON> katrina: what do you mean view? as in samba shares?
<ORiON> heh, you spam the channel and then don't reply.
<katrina> yes.
<katrina> i shared my flder using samba but the other computer cnt see my shared doccs
<ORiON> should be \\WORKGROUP\sharename
<ORiON> did you set the correct workgroup?
<katrina> how do i set the workgroup from kde? 
<katrina> so sorry for being so newbie stupid
<_stef> katrina: go to kcontrol > samba there you can configure all
<ORiON> I believe you need to set it in kcontrol->Internet & Network-> Samba
<ORiON> the workgroup needs to be the sme as whatever workgroup the windows machines are on
<ORiON> same*
<katrina> ok will try it
<katrina> can i also see linux users?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> I don't think it has to be the same
<nikkia> and you can *generally* tell them apart from the windows users, as it'll have 'samba server' in the machine description
<nikkia> (i say generally, because OSX and other samba-using OSs will appear the same)
<katrina> ok i can see them..but i also have oher users on linux but i cant see them..only windows shares
<jpatrick> that's okay :/
<nikkia> katrina: you'll only see linux users if they've actually configured samba :)
<katrina> linux users are also on the same workgrp - kainos 
<katrina> u mean if they have share some files or direstories?
<jpatrick> My brothers and sister's computer shows up as Windows server
<nikkia> katrina: basically, yes
<katrina> how can i see them from my pc under linux? what shall i configure in samba
<nikkia> see who? the linux users that haven't got samba running ? that's going to be tricky, there really isn't any way to find a linux machine on the LAN unless it wants to be found :)
<jpatrick> use fish:/ for Linux :)
<jpatrick> configure your NetBIOS name:
<katrina> so we all have to have the same netbios name?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> different
<nikkia> jpatrick: its not going to help in finding *others* unless they all configure their netbios name
<katrina> each pc have to have a different netbios
<nikkia> jpatrick: and the bottom line is, if the other linux machines are configured to be quiet, there will be no way, short of reconfiguring them all, to see them all
<jpatrick> oh
<katrina> after confg my netbios name say katrina... then they can acces me using smb://katrina ?
<nikkia> katrina: yes
<nikkia> katrina: but samba should use the hostname as the nmb-hostname anyway, by default
<katrina> ok ill try now
<jpatrick> I thought it was smb://{workgroup}/{computer}
<nikkia> jpatrick: workgroup is optional
<jpatrick> yeah
<nikkia> jpatrick: you can go straight to smb://hostname/   or \\hostname on windows
<katrina> what shall i do with the server string?
<tigermb> is it possible to make mozilla be the default renderer of konqueror instead of khtml?
<jpatrick> tigermb: Control Center > KDE com. > Com. Chooser
<tigermb> renderer
<tigermb> not default browser
<tigermb> i want konqueror to use gecko
<yudi> hello...
<jpatrick> lo
<nikkia> heh, i wonder if the debian lists are awash with moaning and hand-wringing over the linux trademark fees yet
<nikkia> and i wonder if anyone will suggest taking it out of debian, like they did with firefox :)
<yudi> do you know how to make shortcut to Qnext ? i already did ln -s qnext/qnext Qnext
<yudi> but nothing happen
<yudi> my position is same level like qnext folder
<yudi> i can run qnext from qnext folder with command ./qnext
<yudi> but i want make a link of qnext to my desktop area
<yudi> please some one help me
<bobuse> yudi: right-click on your desktop and choose "Create a new"->"Application shortcut"
<yudi> yes i did
<yudi> i already create a shortcut... and the command i link to qnext application
<yudi> but when i run the shortcut... not working
<yudi> just hour glass come out
<yudi> and very long time
<yudi> :(
<bobuse> If you want to could call your app in a shell you must have a link to your app in the PATH (environment variable)
<bobuse> Do you have given the full path to your app in the Shortcut creation dialog box ?
<yudi> wait
<paines_> yudi, make sure that the execution path is lying in the qnext folder
<yudi> work path: /home/yudi/Program/qnext
<yudi> ok its work
<yudi> :D
<yudi> finally
<yudi> thanks
<bobuse> In the dialog box, on the third tab ("Application" in french), make sure the field "Command" (the third) is correctly filled
<bobuse> ok
<yudi> do you know how to make qnext when minimize to the system tray?
<yudi> it's like kopete
<yudi> i want to install xChat is it ok to download & install the rpm version for kubuntu?
<paines_> no
<paines_> apt-get install xchat
<yudi> ok
<yudi> hehe.. i'm forget, how to use root in kubuntu
<yudi> sudo?
<jpatrick> yeah
<paines_> yo
<yudi> after i am login as root, i can use apt-get install xchat ,right?
<paines_> sudo commd
<paines_> command
<sproingie> or use aptitude, it'll prompt you for root
<bobuse> yudi: Do you have tried konversation ?
<yudi> i did
<sproingie> konversation would be nice if it didn't constantly crash on me
<yudi> i'm on konversation right now
<yudi> but i want to use xChat
<yudi> xchat looks nice to me
<bobuse> yudi: it's ok ;-)
<jpatrick> xChat: eww
<sproingie> they all look about the same to me.  stable is what i like
<yudi> ok
<yudi> in main package
<yudi> net
<yudi> main
<yudi> xchat i found it
<nikkia> xchat was ok before they dumbed it down :/
<sproingie> nikkia: the story of gnome
<nikkia> sproingie: indeed, the dumbing took place with the 2.0 release
<yudi> ok and then on xchat i press 'g'
<nikkia> personally, i think kvirc is a better client anyway
<nikkia> but the one in the repositories is too old
<yudi> i need xchat to use a sharing script
* sproingie is using chatzilla now. which actually ain't bad
<nikkia> yudi, using other people's scripts is a bad idea
<yudi> nope.. it's ok, i believe the script maker
* nikkia laughs at this online store
<nikkia> 'NOW 199, WAS 200'
<nikkia> oh, the bargain! the bargain!!!
<yudi> don't know what this aptitude doing :((
<yudi> i already press g on xchat
<sproingie> you have to select it first with +, then press g
<sproingie> that'll take you to the confirmation page, where you press g again
<sproingie> then if you're not root it asks you for  your password to sudo
<yudi> ok
<yudi>  i already choose xchat and xchat-common with +
<yudi> and those highlited with green
<yudi> ok... press g
<yudi> yeahh...
<yudi> connecting!
<yudi> hmmm... it's hard ya, using linux without internet connection
<yudi> imho
<yudi> qnext is slow... grrrr
<yudi> :)
<yudi> but it's ok... qnext at least support LAN, YM, AIM, ICQ, MSN
<yudi> but i still searching how to move the qnext apps from taskbar to system tray :(
* yudi talking with him self... lol
<ChaKy> last night I have installed KDE 3.4.2 from Kubuntu mirrors. And now I have login in KDE just fine. But I can not see icons in my desktop for CD-ROM, DVD-RW, Home and Computer. I only have Floppy Drive icon on desktop. What can be a problem for this?
<ChaKy> I am usually using Ubuntu with Xfce and Gnome desktop.
<ChaKy> but just wanted to try KDE.
<yudi> i guess some ppl not here at the moment
<bobuse> ChaKy: Maybe sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jpatrick> how do I share files via NFS?
<bobuse> ChaKy: sorry, Ive read too fast ^^
<yudi> samba?
<bobuse> ChaKy: Even if you put a cd or dvd in your drive ?
<sproingie> ubuntu's kde configuration is brutally minimalistic, it's like gnome that way
<yudi> looks like ubuntu package (specially xchat) use debian package...
<sproingie> device icons won't show up unless you have media in them
<ChaKy> bobuse: heh, I didn't try to put CD or DVD in drive. I will try to do that now
<sproingie> if you rightclick the desktop, select "configure desktop", select "behavior", then the "device icons" tab, you can select which ones show up
<yudi> i didn't see any icon too in my desktop
<ChaKy> sproingie: I have [X]  chacked to show mounted and unmounted device icons
<sproingie> not sure what the problem is then
<pax> _yudi: you are using debian. cat /etc/debian_version 
<_yudi> don't know.. when i see installing progress from aptitude i see *.deb
<_yudi> just a guess... ;)
<sproingie> that's correct
<sproingie> ubuntu is based on debian
<_yudi> ok... :)
<sproingie> just don't try adding third-party debian repositories like marillat
<yudi> test
<sproingie> it'd be like adding a suse repository on a redhat system
<yudi> oh yeahh... X-Chat !!!
<ChaKy> OK, I have put CD in drive, mounted it, and it show device icon. than, I unmounted and it still show icon. But when I ejected CD from drive, the icon has dissapear
<pax> ChaKy: just the way it should be.
<ChaKy> Is it possible to show icon all the time with and without CD in drive
<CyberMad> test
<ChaKy> When I used Slackware with KDE, the device icons were all the time at desktop
<pax> add it manually. 
<jpatrick> Right click the desktop > Configure Desktop > Behaviour
<CyberMad> does setting for NAT in kubuntu same like the others linux distro?
<jpatrick> Then device icons
* CyberMad brb make a note for kubuntu lesson today
<jpatrick> Check the ones you want
<ChaKy> jpatrick: everythig is checked there, but there is no Icons when I remove CD from drive
<jpatrick> :-/
<ChaKy> strange, I know
<CyberMad> wew,... where is KWrite in kubuntu? can't find it...
<jpatrick> Kate, or Kedit
<CyberMad> can't find either for Kate or Kedit :P
<CyberMad> so it's need installation again?
<jpatrick> should be in Utilities
<CyberMad> upss
<ChaKy> jpatrick: when I have icons for devices on desktop, it's a easy way to mount and unmount it with mouse. With this now, I have to open Konsole and use 'mount /media/cdrom'
<CyberMad> ok ok found it
<ronino> hi
<ronino> i just installed a fresh kubuntu, but it didn't ask me for the root password, so how can i set it?
<ronino> or what is the default one?
<CyberMad> nothing
<pax> ChaKy: right click the desktop > create new > link to device > chose one > edit device
<aseigo> ronino: it's set up to use sudo
<nikkia> chaky, iirc, slackware does it without using the 'device icons' options
<CyberMad> it's true didn't ask u a root password
<aseigo> ronino: so you either use sudo for everything or if you want a root passwd, you do: sudo passwd
<CyberMad> i'm new too in kubuntu
<nikkia> ChaKy: i think it does it by having a script that runs at each kde startup, which produces .desktop files that match the devices in /etc/fstab
<nikkia> i ran slackware for years, and i remember being constantly annoyed at those icons to the point where eventually i tracked down the script and stopped it executing :P
<ronino> aseigo: okay, but trying to use "sudo passwd" it asks me for the password but i haven't set one ;-)
<jjesse> use the password of the account you created on logon
<ChaKy> pax: thanks. I will try that.
<jjesse> default install of ubuntu/kubuntu disables root and uses the username of the first account created
<ChaKy> nikkia: I no idea.
<ronino> jjesse: hehe, okay, that worked, thx, but they should tell you that during installation ;-)
<jjesse> i thought they did
<jjesse> i haven't reinstalled in awhile
<ronino> hmm, now i've changed the root password, tried to start some kcontrol module in system management mode, but i can only access it with the user password, the root one's doesn't work
<ronino> some friend of mine told me this would be a known bug, isn't it?
<jjesse> the root account is disabled
<ronino> jjesse: but i can login as root now after doing that "sudo passwd"
<franz> how to enable root account ?
<franz> me too
<bobuse> franz: Why ?
<nikkia> aseigo: see what you've done!
<jjesse> why would you need to enable the root account?
<franz> sudo passwd root
<nikkia> aseigo: it was nice and pleasant, noone had asked about root passwords for a couple of days, and you have to go and mention it :P
<ronino> isn't this not that secure? the user creates a user account with a weak password which is also set for the root's one
<franz> to configure
<bobuse> to configure what
<bobuse> use sudo
<franz> printer or so on
<nikkia> ronino: how is it less secure than having a single root password that you have to give to everyone that needs to do something as root ?
<franz> i come from Mandriva world
<bobuse> you can too hsu "sudo -s" ;-)
<ronino> one can do "sudo bash" to get a root shell
<bobuse> for printer, use the kde wizard
<franz> ok
<tenco> i think its good that root login is disabled :)
<aseigo> sudo su -
<nikkia> ronino: man sudoers
<nikkia> ronino: you can control who can do what as root with sudo, not so with su
<ronino> nikkia: hmm, i'm not sure, this sounds like a new concept for me, i'm coming from Gentoo and installed Kubuntu for a friend of mine
<ronino> nikkia: okay, that sounds logical
<tenco> ronino: its different from gentoos and *bsds approach, but i like
<tenco> it
<franz> when i want to configure i have to write my passwd but i didnt go
<aseigo> you also don't have to manage a separate root password (think: multiple admins)
<bobuse> franz: to edit a file as root, type : "sudo nano /etc/..."
<nikkia> tenco, its not THAT different, OSX is basically a BSD and it uses sudo exclusively
<ronino> tenco: yep, once you know about the details
<nikkia> bobuse: or just use sudo -e
* aseigo shudders at "nano" =P
<nikkia> bobuse: which is better, since it follows vipw style approach to editing files
<franz> i don't want to edit files
<franz> i want to use the center of configuration
<bobuse> franz: lol
<ronino> so far i must tell Kubuntu looks kinda good
<bobuse> nikkia: thx for the tip, but I'm not sure to understand what "vipw style" means
<tenco> it also runs faster on that 400mhz celeron with 128mb ram i have around here :)
<nikkia> bobuse: vipw copies the file to be edited, to a /tmp file, then runs vi on the tmp file, when vi exits, it copies the file back to the original location, its a safer situation when editing critical files
<jjesse> tenco: i have noticed the same thing w/ my test box
<nikkia> bobuse: sudo -e does the same thing... copy file to /tmp, edit tmpfile, copy tmpfile over original
<nikkia> bobuse: because it does it that way, it also means you can use gui editors
<bobuse> franz: there isn't drakconf on (k)ubuntu. But you have the tools of the desktop manager (here KDE) and your favorite editor (nano, vi ...)
<nikkia> since the edit process never runs AS root, it just has root read/write access to the original file
<franz> i use /home/franz/.kde/share/apps/kicker
<bobuse> nikkia: Ha yes. Thx a lot ! With GUI editors I'd problems ... now I know why !
<nikkia> bobuse: also, sudo -e can be granted to a user without granting them permission to run an editor or shell as root
<nikkia> (you can also control WHICH files a user can edit via sudo, whereas if you grant permission to run a shell, or a specific editor, as root, then they can edit any file)
<nikkia> which is very useful if your mail admin, or web admin, is not your system admin
<franz> I can't install kubuntu without having kernel panic. Is there anyboby who know this problem?
<jpatrick> okay that's weird
<dech> Hi, would anyone be able to tell me the alternative to gedit for kubuntu ?
<paines_> kate
<paines_> emacs
<paines_> vi
<paines_> vim
<paines_> qemacs
<dech> heh, thanks, i should word this more carefully :P "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" replace with ?
<CyberMad> wooowww amarok!!!
<CyberMad> it's like iTunes!!!!!!!!!!!
<CyberMad> :))
<nikkia> qemacs? now there is an abortion of an editor :)
<nikkia> dech: 'EDITOR=gedit  sudo -e /etc/apt/sources.list'
<nikkia> dech: and for future use, you might want to put 'export EDITOR=gedit' in your .bash_profile or .bashrc
<dech> thanks :)
<CyberMad> how to hide apps from the taskbar.. those disturbing me because too many :(
<nikkia> (you can also use the variable VISUAL, i don't think there is any significant difference between the two variables, other than history, VISUAL was used in the early days to tell the system what to use instead of vi
<dech> Thanks
<nikkia> there is also a pseudonym for 'sudo -e' called 'sudoedit' but it seems ultimately pointless other than being slightly faster to TAB complete :)
<CyberMad> do you know remote application from linux to windows?
<CyberMad> so i can control my windows desktop (other computer) from this linux?
<jjesse> setup vnc on the windows box and use vnc n the linux box
<tenco> is it normal that kopete cant handle LAN adresses?
<nikkia> CyberMad: install vnc on windows, or install rdesktop on linux (if the windows is XP)
<nikkia> either way works fine, although rdesktop fairs better with DX apps, but will log out the current user from the console (if the current user is an administrator and the rdesktop user is an administrator - if neither are admin, it doesn't log out the console user)
<CyberMad> tenco use qnext :)
<CyberMad> kopete i think can't handle LAN
<tenco> which paket should i install if kopete complains about a lacking QCA-TLS-module?
<CyberMad> this day is my first use of qnext :) and it's work work in LAN and multiplatform :)
<CyberMad> nikkia, i will install rdesktop... hmm... checking aptitude for rdesktop
<nikkia> it should be in there
<nikkia> once you have it installed, you can actually use the KDE front end to it...
<tenco> CyberMad: ok, i will try
<nikkia> 'krdc' which can use vnc or rdesktop to talk to a remote desktop
<tenco> CyberMad: i cant find it
<dech> Hmm, apt0-get freezes at Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  
<CyberMad> tenco, qnext ?
<CyberMad> download it from the qnext website...
<dech> i cant blame it though when it thinks the ips are all 1.0.0.0
<nikkia> dech, heh, you have an actiontec modem don't you ?
<nikkia> (or some other busybox based modem that has the bugged dns proxy)
<dech> nikkia, :P nope i have an aztec dsl  router with inbuilt modem, (cheap crappy brand) 
<nikkia> dech, your modem is probably running linux!
<CyberMad> test
<dech> in fedora i just pointed my dns to my isp's dns instead of to my router :P
<nikkia> dech, anyway, you need to take the modem out of the resolv.conf list of nameservers, because its running the buggy busybox DNS proxy
<nikkia> dech, yeah, thats what i have to do - my actiontec modem does the same, reports 1.0.0.0 for everything
<nikkia> well, except that i run a caching DNS server on my PC now
<dech> heh im surprised normal web/konversation works :P
<nikkia> dech, want to know why ?
<dech> ok so edit my resolv.conf to point to my isps dns instead of my router ?
<dech> Yep :)
<nikkia> dech, 1.0.0.0 is actually the 'right' value for the modem to respond....
<CyberMad> test
<nikkia> because the busybox does transparent http proxying
<dech> ahh :)
<nikkia> what its doing, is sending back 1.0.0.0 and then rewriting any packet that shows up as 1.0.0.0, and at the same time, offering popup blocking and so on, based on the web site
<jpatrick> :/
<nikkia> but, unfortunately, reporting 1.0.0.0 breaks some things - but not most web browsers
<dech> but im gussing apt-get doesnt like that ? :P
<jpatrick> nikkia do you know any good ruby book sites?
<nikkia> dech, exactly
<CyberMad> ugh... curious how to change my xchat color nickname... it's gray here and sometime i can't see it
<nikkia> jpatrick, www.rubycentral.com ?
<sproingie> CyberMad: there's an #xchat
<jpatrick> been there
<CyberMad> test
<nikkia> dech, anyway, try telnetting to your modem's IP, you'll probably find you have a tiny little linux machine there :)
<CellarDoor> I installed UT2004 on my PC tonight... Kubuntu is the first distro on which it has installed flawlessly. Good stuff !
<dech> hmm, any way to telnet from bash, or download putty ? :P
<hussam> I can't mount floppy drives in Kubuntu, how do I do that?
<dech> im pretty nooby with linux :D
<nikkia> dech, 'telnet'
<dech> heh
<dech> i cant belive i asked instead of trying that
<dech> rofl you are right :D
<dech> BusyBox on mygateway login:    
<nikkia> dech, yep, login, and do a uname -a :)
<nikkia> erk, sorry
<nikkia> uname isn't installed on busybox modems :/
<CellarDoor> hussam, have you tried clicking on the System icon next to the Kmenu and choosing "Storage Media" ? It should appear in there. If you click on it, it should mount it for you.
<nikkia> dech, do cat /proc/version   once you're logged in
<nikkia> dech, its probably 2.4.17 or so kernel
<dech> :O i dunno my username/pass apprently
<hussam> CellarDoor: could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<nikkia> dech, should be the same as you use for the web interface to the modem
<dech> hang on ill check i typed it right
<tenco> CyberMad: sorry, i only install through apt-get
<dech> yeah im checking my web interface to see if its admin r administrator i never had to type the username before :P
<nikkia> admin
<CellarDoor> hussam: hmm thats interesting... afraid I can't be much more help than that as I'm a bit of a n00b myself... I don't have a floppy drive either :P
<dech> yep admin
<dech> hmm
<dech> nope :(
<dech> got admin/mypass
<dech> login incorrect
<CellarDoor> hussam: is it a windows disk or something else ?
<nikkia> dech, strange, and that password works on the web gateway ?
<dech> sure does
<dech> just tried it
<nikkia> how odd
<hussam> CellarDoor: it has files I saved on a windows machine at work
<dech> Hmm
<nikkia> dech, maybe on yours when you changed the web password it didn't change the admin password on the telnet interface too ?
<dech> hmm no i just tried admin/admin (the factory defaults) and it was incorrect
<nikkia> dech, try root/mypass
<nikkia> or root/admin
<nikkia> but it might be that aztec do something evil with the passwords for busybox :(
<dech> Hmm i think so
<dech> cause they were both incorrect too :P
<nikkia> dech, actiontec do at least change the telnet password too, but i've yet to find a way to modify files on the flash drive
<chx> I am trying to compile a package from SF and I get: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGsGtk and I have no luck find that library anywhere. Ideas?
<nikkia> dech, so there's not much i can do from the linux prompt, and what i do do, goes away on reboot
<dech> :D
<dech> heh
<dech> im thinking about buying a new router anyway, probly some sort of wireless setup, but im insecure about wireless for some reason :P
<CellarDoor> Does anyone know about reading windows floppies ? Ive never used Samba or anything. I think hussam should be able to get at the files on his floppy... could someone perhaps edumacate us a bit ?
<dech> hmm so, what should i do about getting apt working ?
<nikkia> dech, remove your modem's IP from /etc/resolv.conf, and use your ISP's DNS settings
<dech> oh yeah thats right
<dech> sorry, i havent been awake long :P
<nikkia> i've been awake for what seems like forever :/
<dech> Heh its 1:52 am where i am
<dech> i only woke up not long ago :D
<dech> went to bed at 2pm
<hussam> CellarDoor: I'll try editing /etc/fstab and changing auto to vfat . I'll then reboot and recheck 
<hussam> brb
<dech> woah i just noticed my clock in kubuntus time is wrong, after i set it before i went to bed and shut down :(
<dech> guess the "synching time with ntp.ubunutu.org failed" msg just before boot up DOES mean something
<dech> nikkia should i set both my isps dns in resilv.conf, and if so just make two nameserver lines ?
<nikkia> its up to you
<nikkia> as long as the first one is working, it doesn't matter about the second
<nikkia> libc just tries the first, and if it gets no response, goes onto the next
<dech> hmm well, i guess one is good enough, they shouldnt ever have one down :P without both at least
<dech> hmm ok, so do i have to restart my network device ?
<nikkia> no
<nikkia> it should 'just work', although i've found that libc doesn't always notice changes to resolv.conf straight away
<dech> ok here goes a 'sudo apt-get update' :P
<dech> :D wahey results
<dech> nikkia thanks :)
<CellarDoor> dech, now do 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ;)
<CellarDoor> I love apt
<CellarDoor> so cool
<dech> :D
<dech> i love kynaptic as well :P
<CellarDoor> yeah
<CellarDoor> I like kpackage as it give more info on packages, but I dunno how to make it work... I can view packages n stuff without having to enter my password when it starts up, but if I wan't to install something it asks for root password and wont accept my sudo password.
<nikkia> dech: btw, a thought, try 'admin' and just hit enter for the password
<dech> nikkia hey yeah :D will do
<dech> aww nope :(
<dech> Hehe yay
<dech> on the page that shows my isps dns servers they had an ntp server too
<dech> so now my time is correct automatically :)
<dech> heh wow 75mb for azureus
<dech> well, to be fair 69mb for j2se :P
<CyberMad> hello... how to activate terminal server on windows? because i want connect rdesktop (linux) to windows...
<CyberMad> rdesktop is already installed and running
<jjesse> what version of windows?
<CyberMad> xp
<jjesse> then you need to allow remote administration of the desktop....
<CyberMad> is it ok between pro and home?, because i will move from pro to home
<jjesse> right lcick on my computer and then properties and then remote administration should help you out
<CyberMad> ok.. wait
<CyberMad> ok looks like i must choose the user to allow
<jjesse> correct
<CyberMad> i choose Administrator
<CyberMad> wait..
<jjesse> once you enable that you are going to connect via rdesktop and use that username password to conenct to the xp box
<beniamino_> i'm getting random freezes using SMP kernels on a dual xeons machine using hoary... any advice?
<CyberMad> looks like worked :)
<CyberMad> but i must disconnect user that already login to XP
<jjesse> correct
<jjesse> win 2k server and win 2k3 server allow for up to two concurrent conenctions via terminal services adminstration mode
<jjesse> if you want to keep the current user logged inot the xp box use vnc 
<CyberMad> is there anyway to not do disconnect?
<jjesse> setup one as server other as remote
<CyberMad> ok
<CyberMad> what vnc software for windows do you recommend?
<jjesse> i use real vnc at work
<CyberMad> the name is "Real VNC" ?
<CyberMad> ok.. i google it
<CyberMad> ok found it :)
<tgny>  i installed ubuntu yesterday. after installing the base system i went to install the binary ati drivers via apt-get however the version that was installed with this was too old for my chipset. i then downloaded the newest drivers from ati and installed them. i have those new drivers installed and working with 2d but cannot get dri to work. the X log files complain about the kernel module not matching with the driver version
<CyberMad> dude.. is it ok take the free version.. bcos looks like many function not supported, or there is hehehe ***** version?
<jjesse> i just use the free version
<CyberMad> ok... then i go for it
<CyberMad> do you have much time in this channel jjesse 
<CyberMad> or maybe you have an IM ? if you don't have much time in this channel... if just i don't bother u
<tgny> what do i need to do to install a different gtk theme for my gnome apps?
<tgny> is there a GUI for installing new packages? or is it only apt-get via the command line?
<jjesse> kynaptic
<dech> Ok, :P so now my monitor decides to go perma standy while playing frozen bubble :D
<CyberMad> jjesse, kynaptic?
<dech> Hmm how can i find out if my ati drivers are installed ?
<tgny> ok i found kynaptic and i want to install the gtk2-engines-clearlooks .. how do i switch to use it after its installed?
<CyberMad> System -> Info Center?
<tgny> well my ati drivers are installed but my dri isnt working :)
<dech> hey i have an old ati radeon 9200se pci card :D
<dech> hmm i guess one good way to find out would be to install enemy territory :D
<tgny> or glxinfo
<dech> yeah that would be much easier :)
<dech> thanks tgny
<tgny> anytime ;)
<dech> eh now, if i could just understand what it showed me :D
<dech> care to take a look in a priv window ? :P pasting it here would be quite spammery
<tgny> tgnb@boh:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<tgny> direct rendering: No
<tgny> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<tgny> do that command .. it will tell you if dri is working or not
<tgny> in my case its not
<tgny> :)
<dech> hehe k :)
<E0x> morning
<jjesse> morning E0x
<tgny> GM
<E0x> the kubuntu cd live dont have a memtest boot ?
<dech> ok
<dech> thats not good :(
<tenco> hi
<tenco> how can i get the userlist in kdm back?
<dech> just before i got to do glxinfo | grep direct
<dech> my monitor went into perma standby again so i tried switching monitors and the other one has an erro msg "out the range (numbers here)"
<tgny> hmmm
<dech> on a plus note i do have direct rendering :P
<dech> the perma standby thing didnt happen before, but it started while i was playing frozen bubble >_<
<mornfall> heya, is it possible to debootstrap kubuntu?
<mornfall> how? :)
<mornfall> (i need a chroot for testing)
<mornfall> (your upcoming package manager, too ;-))
<tenco> how can i get the userlist in kdm back?
<tenco> "display list" in kcontrol is enabled
<mornfall> (cf. http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html)
<tenco> how can i get the userlist in kdm back?
<CyberMad> jjesse, i allready install the real VNC in windows
<CyberMad> do i must disable the remote desktop?
<CyberMad> i don't think so...
<CyberMad> hmmm
<tgny> how can i switch to a different gtk2 theme for my gnome apps in kde?
<tgny> is there no tool to do that with in kubuntu?
<CyberMad> i think i must install xvncviewer...
<CyberMad> jjesse, are you there?
<morta> Hi, vielleicht kann mir hier einer helfen: Mein Problem: Ich habe meine WLAN Karte mit ndiswrapper geladen. Iwlist wlan0 scanning findet mein Offenes Wifi Netz. Wenn ich nun die Einstellungen per iwconfig wlan0 ESSID meineSSID setzen will, bekomme ich keinen Fehler, aber die Einstellungen werden nicht bernommen.
<morta> hier kann keiner deutsch nicht, ok translation in 2 min
<morta> my problem: I setup my WLAN card and loaded the drivers with ndiswrapper. iwlist wlan0 scanning is showing my open network, but if I try to set up the settings with iwconfig wlan0 ESSID mySSID it won
<morta> 't work
<tenco> morta: you can also use #ubuntu-de
<morta> no error, simply no effect
<morta> oh :-) thx, but does anyone has an Idea for that problem ?
<seaLne> does iwconfig wlan0 essid mySSID work?
<morta> lol kubuntu-de / ubuntu-de are both empty
<CyberMad> jjesse,  are you there?
<CyberMad> i need help
<morta> iwconfig ... doesn't work
<CyberMad> about connect vncviewer in linux to real vnc in windows
<seaLne> essid in lowercase
<morta> nope no effect
<morta> now triing fpr 3 hours
<seaLne> can kwifimanager see it?
<morta> I think some settings blocks my set up
<morta> jep
<morta> yes Wifimanager shows my SSID
<seaLne> weird
<morta> but cant connect
<seaLne> is it restricted in anyway like mac address?
<morta> iwconfig -> ESSID:of/any
<morta> yes
<CyberMad> jjesse,  are you there?
<morta> but I put it on the list
<dech> Hmm, although editing my resolv.conf to point to my isp's dns server instead of router enables apt-get to connect, my resolv.conf gets reset on ever bootup :(
<seaLne> dech: there is an option to dhcp not to
<dech> How do i cahnge it ?
<morta> the Card perfectly works under WinXp 
<seaLne> dech: look at /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<dech> thanks
<seaLne> dech: try either "prepend domain-name-servers 1.2.3.4;" or removing domain-name-servers from the list below that
<dech> i was about to ask
<dech> remove domain-name-servers from
<dech> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,
<dech> 	domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name,
<dech> 	netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope;
<dech> ? :P
<nikkia> dech, yes
<seaLne> yeah
<dech> thanks :D
<seaLne> not done it in years so can't quite rember
<seaLne> then just /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bz0b> can someone please tell me where to get some better repos
<CyberMad> does anyone know how to use VNC ?
<bz0b> I need xchat, gaim, firefox, and someother stuff that kubuntu just doesnt have
<bz0b> CyberMad: yeah
<CyberMad> i already install "Real VNC" in windows
<CyberMad> i already install "Real VNC" in windows xp
<bz0b> ok
<seaLne> CyberMad: have you uncomented the other ones in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<CyberMad> and install xvncviewer to linux
<bz0b> nope
<seaLne> bz0b: ^ not CyberMad 
<CyberMad> seaLne,  looks like i don't
<CyberMad> ok wait
<seaLne> CyberMad: i wouldn't have thought it should matter much which client you used as they are all roughly the sam apart from a few extra features
<CyberMad> which one to uncomment?
<seaLne> CyberMad: the /etc/apt/sources.list was aimed at bz0b sorry
<bz0b> yeah
<bz0b> I just freshly installed kubuntu
<bz0b> and am trying to get some good sources
<CyberMad> i can do remote desktop... but i want to connect more than 2 client, that's why i use vnc
<bz0b> and a few packages
<bz0b> I see
<bz0b> well
<CyberMad> but i'm stuck on this
<bz0b> go into terminal and type vncviewer
<bz0b> or do you want to setup a vncserver on your box?
<bz0b> m
<CyberMad> yes i did
<CyberMad> and there is box
<bz0b> and is it configured correctly?
<CyberMad> VNC Server :
<CyberMad> i type my vnc server ip
<CyberMad> 192.168.1.1
<mornfall> CyberMad: windows with multiple clients will behave still like a single desktop - one pointer etc
<CyberMad> and it's like no respon
<mornfall> (if it will work at all)
<CyberMad> no problem mornfall 
<bz0b> brb
<mornfall> okies then :)
<CyberMad> i just need to control my xp using one monitor
<CyberMad> any help?
<dech> well, i guess that didnt work :D
<dech> just made all network type things not work :D
<dech> till i reverted the change to the conf and rebooted pc (restarting network didnt work)
<CyberMad> jjesse,  are you there?
<seaLne> mornfall: i take it you've worked out by now debootstrap?
<bz0b> Im back
<CyberMad> looks like jjesse expert on vnc
<CyberMad> bz0b, any help?
<bz0b> huh?
<CyberMad> vnc
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b> so are you looking to set it up?
<CyberMad> yes..
<CyberMad> :(
<dech> hmm how do i install the java plugin for firefox, ? i used kynaptic to get firefox and i have j2re1.5
<mornfall> seaLne: why?
<seaLne> just incase you hadn't
<mornfall> seaLne: i am debootstrapping debian casually :)
<seaLne> k
<mornfall> i just need the kubuntu script or whatever
<mornfall> i guess
<seaLne> just debootstrap <dist> <localdir> http:/my.mirror/path ?
* nikkia patiently waits for a 300MB dvd cover to print
<mornfall> seaLne: yeah, and dist would be what? sarge? sid? ;-)
<seaLne> yep
<seaLne> sarge :)
<mornfall> eh, and then dist-upgrade to kubuntu?
<mornfall> that's evil
* CyberMad still waiting for vnc helper
<seaLne> kubuntu is ubuntu not debian...
<mornfall> seaLne: so what?
<mornfall> it should allow debootsrapping
<seaLne> "< mornfall> eh, and then dist-upgrade to kubuntu?" implied changing debian to ubuntu to me sorry if i misunderstood
<mornfall> seaLne: well, i debootstrap sarge yes... and how i get kubuntu from that?
<npfet> seaLne: so what if it is debian -> kubuntu?
<seaLne> npfet: it would be weird
<seaLne> why not just bootstrap ubuntu in the first place
<mornfall> seaLne: hmm, i was asking how to debootstrap kubuntu
<seaLne> on an (k)ubuntu machine or a debian machine?
<npfet> mornfall: hehe uhm... i'm not real familiar with debootstrap but..
<seaLne> debootstrap breezy ./kubuntu/ http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<mornfall> seaLne: and you said debootstrap sarge
<mornfall> so i'm debootstrapping sarge now :P
<npfet> mornfall: you just want the apt sources lines or?
<mornfall> (note: i refuse to deal with anything that looks like an iso file from distance)
<mornfall> debian machine, of course
<seaLne> the above should work
<mornfall> npfet: no, i need a debootstrap script
<seaLne> just apt-get install debootstrap ?
<mornfall> seaLne: there is no breezy script in debian
<seaLne> ah doh
<mornfall> ye gods
<mornfall> all i want is url for the script :p
<dech> how do i install java plugin for firefox ? i used kynaptic to get firefox + j2se1.5
<seaLne> yes i've worked that out now :(
<dech> (seperately)
<dech> j2re1.5 sorry
<CyberMad> ahhhhhh
<CyberMad> vnc is running at the last moment :D
<seaLne> mornfall: www2.duffus.org/tmp/breezy
<npfet> btw anybody here have wrist problems?
<mornfall> seaLne: running, thx
<seaLne> np, sorry i got confused
<[Surge] > !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<[Surge] > What does "Hit" mean when updating the sources?
<seaLne> thats the files it got
<[Surge] > You mean those headers are already in the cache?
<seaLne> thats it downloading the package details
<[Surge] > Oh
<[Surge] > I suppose Ign = Ignore
<[Surge] > And Get = get :)
<seaLne> i think get is about to download and hit is downloaded and processed
<dech> Could anyone tell me how to install the java plugin for firefox, i got firefox and j2re1.5 both from kynaptic
<[Surge] > Oh ok thank
<[Surge] > s
<[Surge] > dech: They should just work
<[Surge] > At least they did on my PC
<dech> Unfortunately it doesnt :(
<dech> I tried a java enabled webpage, and firefox told me to install the plugin, and sent me to java web, which told me the plugin wasnt installed
<dech> told me how to install it as well, by creating a symlink in the plgings folder of where firefox is installed to a pluginw here java is installed
<dech> only prob is i know hwere neither are isntalled ^_^
<[Surge] > Which is not a problem since you can uninstall them via kynaptic
<[Surge] > Did you read the FAQ?
<dech> Why bother uninstalling them, just to reinstall them, (not to mention redownload them)
<dech> when i could ask politely where they are installed by default ?
<[Surge] > Use synaptic
<[Surge] > It allows you so see where stuff is installed
<dech> ..it...does ?
<[Surge] > Yeah it's more powerful than kynaptic
<dech> oh :D hehi read synaptic as kynaptic then
<dech> ok thanks  :)
* dech uses kynaptic to install sysnaptic
<Velox> <3 Synaptic
<[Surge] > In synaptic - right click, properties, under one of the tabs (think it's "provides")
<[Surge] > Gives you a list of installed files and a list of dependencies
<dech> :) thanks
* dech loves kubuntu
<dech> So much nicer tha fedora
<dech> than*
<dech> once i got my audigy working at least ^_^
<[Surge] > dech: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<dech> did that :D
<dech> no worky
<dech> so i thought id try suns way of making teh symlink
<bz0b> does kubuntu set any firewalls when you first install?
<jpatrick> no
<dech> well
<dech> this is unexpected
<dech> dech@box:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$ ls
<dech> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libjavaplugin.so
<CyberMad> how to use sudo passwd?
<[Surge] > Installed
<dech> but not working :(
<[Surge] > sudo passwd <username>
<[Surge] > dech: That sounds strange
<CyberMad> ok i already did sudo passwd root
<CyberMad> now... how to login to root
<dech> sure does
<[Surge] > su -
<CyberMad> i want to use apt-get install crossover
<[Surge] > su = switch user
<_rolando> holas
<[Surge] > Oh
<apokryphos> CyberMad: you don't need to have root for that
<_rolando> do u know how can i have nested menus?
<[Surge] > Then sudo apt-get install crossover
<apokryphos> CyberMad: just prefix commands with "sudo" or use "sudo -s"
<CyberMad> ow thanks
<dech> They way i tested java in firefox was by seeing if it could run an old browser based java mmorpg i played years ago (www.runescape.com) which told me to install java plugin for firefox and sent me to java site, which also told me java was not enabled for my browser and to do so make the symlink
<[Surge] > CyberMad: sudo just runs commands as root user without having to log in as root
<CyberMad> yudi@earth:/usr/bin$ sudo apt-get install crossover
<CyberMad> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<CyberMad> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<apokryphos> dech: that would work of course; I always use javaonthebrain.com 8)
<CyberMad> [Surge] , is it danger if someone get connected to my linux box and run sudo?
<[Surge] > CyberMad: You have shut down Synaptic/Kynaptic and all apt progs?
<_rolando> do u know what im talking about?
<dech> :D but my java is apparently installed :P
<dech> just not working in firefox
<[Surge] > CyberMad: Nope because you still have to enter a password
<CyberMad> [Surge] , i don't think so have shut down them
<[Surge] > You did stick "sudo" on front?
<[Surge] > "sudo apt-get install crossover"
<[Surge] > One line
<CyberMad> using ps -ax   and kill id   to shut down synaptic/kynaptic?
<_rolando> u need a symbolic link
<dech> dech@box:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$ ls
<dech> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so  libjavaplugin.so
<[Surge] > dech : ls -l
<CyberMad> i already type sudo apt-get install crossover   
<dech> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 39 2005-08-20 02:27 libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternative                                            s/firefox-javaplugin.so
<[Surge] > Ah
<dech> the others were there but i didnt think it needed to paste their infos
<[Surge] > Have you checked that "/etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so" exists?
<[Surge] > It could be a symlink to another place
<dech> though in ls it shows the other twos names in aqau and javaplugins in red
<dech> if that means anything
<[Surge] > Hehe
<[Surge] > That means the links are broken
<dech> :O
<dech> *smacks his head*
<[Surge] > i.e. The targets don't exist
<dech> sorry for wasting teh time then
<dech> heh i shoulda said that earlier
<trograin> My brother is using Ubuntu base package on his server...he wants to make multiple Hardrives to look like 1 partition, how does he do it?
<Hamster> are there any knowledgable Kate people around?
<[Surge] > I know Kate - she's a really nice chick!
<trograin> is it LVM that he should be using?
<Hamster> [Surge] : har.
<trograin> and if so, how?
<CyberMad> there is -rwxr-xr-x   1 root   root     561848 2005-03-25 19:38 kynaptic
<CyberMad> i already did kill 561848
<CyberMad> but system said there is no process
<[Surge] > kill -9 561848
<dech> Wow doing ls -l in /etc/alternatives/ showed alot of red names
<CyberMad> i'm forget about process killin
<CyberMad> ok
<[Surge] > -9 = die you mother *******
<tgnx> anyone know how i can switch gtk2 themes in kde for my gnome apps?
<apokryphos> Hamster: no point asking to ask :P
<CyberMad> err
<CyberMad> error dude
<CyberMad> yudi@earth:/usr/bin$ kill -9 561848
<CyberMad> bash: kill: (561848) - No such process
<CyberMad> i already look ls -l
<CyberMad> and the pid is correct
<trograin> restart system, soudns liek a glitch :D hehehe :D
<apokryphos> CyberMad: root shouldn't own it
<dech> AHA /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so instead of /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<apokryphos> oh wait, that's not libflashplayer
<CyberMad> err
<apokryphos> CyberMad: how did you install java?
<[Surge] > dech: You installed the SDK and not the JRE?
<dech> ok how do i edit a symlink ? ^_^
<dech> i got both
<dech> but mozilla was pointing to the sdk
<[Surge] > Ah ... no wonder it doesn't just work
<dech> (sdk was automatically installed by something else)
<[Surge] > To remove a link "rm"
<dech> rm then file name ?
<[Surge] > Yes
<CyberMad> apokryphos, i never install java on linux before
<[Surge] > To create a new symlink : "ln -s <target> <name of link>
<CyberMad> :P
<apokryphos> CyberMad: darn it, wrong person sorry.
<bz0b> has anyone gotten wireless to work on kubuntu yeT
<apokryphos> dech: you can just get the java pack from hoary-extras -- it does all the necessary stuff
<CyberMad> hehe... how to kill this process :((
<apokryphos> CyberMad: what process?
<[Surge] > CyberMad: How did you list the processes?
<[Surge] > ps -ef ?
<apokryphos> CyberMad: killall <processname>
<CyberMad> ls -l
<[Surge] > lol
<[Surge] > ls = list files
<apokryphos> ls -l doesn't list processes :)
<bz0b> I have a d-link DWL G630 rev c.1 how do I install wireless on that
<CyberMad> damn
<CyberMad> forget
<[Surge] > Do a "ps -ef"
<CyberMad> ps
<bz0b> I know that whax, another distro has got it
<[Surge] > Then get the PID and kill that
<[Surge] > Or a "killall <name of process>
<[Surge] > i.e. :  killall kynaptic
<CyberMad> ok
<elvirolo> hi all
<dech> [Surge]  WOot it works :D thanks
<elvirolo> is there a way to get rid of kwallet ? it keeps asking me if i'd like it to store my passwords, which i don't
<CyberMad> ok.. both synaptic: no process killed either kynaptic
<CyberMad> i still can't do sudo apt-get install crossover
<[Surge] > Does it ask you for a password?
<[Surge] > Sounds strange
<CyberMad> nope
<[Surge] > Hmmm ... did you do a normal install?
<CyberMad> should i do killall yes_them_all_dude  ? :)
<[Surge] > Or an expert install?
<apokryphos> CyberMad: do you have an extra repo for it or something?
<CyberMad> kubuntu installation?
<[Surge] > Yes.
<CyberMad> what do you mean with repo?
<CyberMad> i install kubuntu.. wait
<apokryphos> Repository
<apokryphos> It's not in any of the conventional ones, at least.
<CyberMad> from Kubuntu v5.04 install - i386
<[Surge] > CyberMad: If you run synaptic do you see it listed?
<CyberMad> i just did install rdesktop and xvncviewer with aptitude last hours a go
<CyberMad> do you mean, i type synaptic in console?
<CyberMad> bash: synaptic: command not found
<CyberMad> i don't know what is synaptic and kynaptic, sorry, later i will take a look to google
<_edvardas> how to change arks (archiving tool) temp directory?
<CyberMad> but when i type kynaptic
<CyberMad> there is message, u must run this program under root
<_edvardas> type sudo kynaptic?
<CyberMad> Kynaptic <2>
<CyberMad> X  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11
<CyberMad> Resource temporarily unavailable)
<CyberMad> and there is Kynaptic window behind that error message
<CyberMad> When i press OK
<CyberMad> there is another error message:
<CyberMad> Kynaptic <2>
<CyberMad> Unable to lock the administration directory
<CyberMad> (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<CyberMad> and then i press OK again
<CyberMad> there is no error anymore
<teprrr> _edvardas, it uses kde's default temp path
<CyberMad> may i close this kynaptic appz?
<teprrr> if you mean kdeutil's ark
<_edvardas> yeah
<_edvardas> maybe i can somehow change that temp directory to enother?
<[Surge] > Do a reboot - it's going to be less painful
<CyberMad> [Surge] , ok dude...
<teprrr> $KDETMP or something like that was the env var for it
<CyberMad> brb
<teprrr> so try KDETMP=/my/new/shiny/path ark
<bz0b> can someone tell me what the command to install open ssh server is?
<teprrr> from console
<_edvardas> mhm, i'll try
<_edvardas> when i type KDETMP=/*/*/ ark it just open a new window of ark
<tgnx> anyone know how i can switch gtk2 themes in kde for my gnome apps?
<a514> 1 crossover cable 2 pc, how do i connect them?
<matthew> one end of the cable goes to each pc;)
<a514> yah yah ;)
<a514> there's no lights on
<tgnx> do you guys all use the default gtk2 theme in KDE?
<tgnx> for your gnome apps?
<matthew> ingegrated nics?
<a514> yeah :) laptop & mb
<matthew> it'll be your cable then
<matthew> nothing to do with software, unless you disabled your nics
<[Surge] > tgnb: Yes
<_edvardas> i've left 8gb inhd and i want to extract 6gb file, but i can't because ark is extracting file in tmp and then copying to my directory so it takes 12gb... any suggestions how to extract it? :}
<[Surge] > What file extension _edvardas ?
<CyberMad> damn... it's work dude
<CyberMad> yudi@earth:~$ sudo apt-get install crossover
<_edvardas> *.bz2
<CyberMad> Password:
<CyberMad> Reading package lists... Done
<CyberMad> Building dependency tree... Done
<CyberMad> E: Couldn't find package crossover
<apokryphos> tgnx: nope, never. I use my kde theme
<[Surge] > Then do it from console
<CyberMad> do you know what is keyword for crossover?
<apokryphos> CyberMad: you apparently don't have a repository with it
<tgnx> you use your kde theme for gnome apps? how do you do that?
<_edvardas> [Surge] : how?
<a514> could be  the  cable?
<[Surge] > _edvardas: bunzip2 <filename>
<apokryphos> tgnx: sudo aptitude install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<_edvardas> thnx, i
<CyberMad> wait.. open my dictionary, i don't know what is repository mean
<[Surge] > Do it in the directory where you want the file extracted
<_edvardas> i'll try it :}
<[Surge] > I don't like Ark and it's /tmp issue
<apokryphos> CyberMad: repositories are places for Ubuntu to get packages from
<CyberMad> yes
<CyberMad> how to support / add it?
<apokryphos> CyberMad: when you use apt-get, it checks certain places (different "sources") and then downloads packages from there if it can get them
<_edvardas> [Surge] : what do you use then?
<_edvardas> console?
<[Surge] > I always use command line - it's normally faster too
<tgnx> apokryphos, thanks thats lets me switch to my theme also.. i wonder why i couldnt find that package :( i must have used dpkg wrong
<CyberMad> i want to install CodeWeavers CrossOver Office
<apokryphos> to get the proper version you'll need to buy it
<[Surge] > _edvardas: "tar zxf <name>"  for *.tgz  or *.tar.gz
<CyberMad> apokryphos, are you talking to me?
<apokryphos> CyberMad: yes
<CyberMad> actually i already have it
<CyberMad> but nikita tell me to use apt-get
<CyberMad> CodeWeavers.CrossOver.Office.Professional.v4.1.Linux.RPM.tar
<[Surge] > _edvardas: "tar jxf <name>" or "bunzip2 <name>" for *.bz2 or *.tar.bz2
<_edvardas> [Surge] : when i unzip (untar) file from command line then it doesn't /tmp?
<apokryphos> CyberMad: if you have the program, the tar, then you would not use apt-get
<[Surge] > _edvardas: "gunzip <name>" for *.gz
<[Surge] > _edvardas: Nope
<CyberMad> ok
<_edvardas> mhm that's good, thnx for help :}
<[Surge] > _edvardas: It extracts the file directly into the current directory unless you tell it otherwise
<CyberMad> i already did untar
<CyberMad> and this is:
<CyberMad> CodeWeavers.CrossOver.Office.Professional.v4.1.Linux.RPM
<CyberMad> i don't know how to install rpm on kubuntu
<CyberMad> rpm -vhi filename ?
<[Surge] > Ah ... so you have an RPM?!
<[Surge] > Something like that
<CyberMad> yup
<apokryphos> nope, you can't install them like that
<[Surge] > Not?
<apokryphos> only real way is to convert them using alien first, but it's really sketchy for larger programs like Crossover
<CyberMad> nikita said i can't install it
<apokryphos> worth a try, perhaps
<apokryphos> [Surge] : nope, Kubuntu uses the deb system :)
<CyberMad> ok wait.. i try it
<CyberMad> error: read failed: Is a directory (21)
<CyberMad> -_-
<apokryphos> CyberMad: that error of course means nothing to us. I have no idea what you're doing there
<CyberMad> yudi@earth:~/Backup$ rpm -vhi CodeWeavers.CrossOver.Office.Professional.v4.1.Linux.RPM
<CyberMad> error: read failed: Is a directory (21)
<CyberMad> i did that
<apokryphos> CyberMad: erm, I did say "nope, you can't install them like that"
<[Surge] > Ah yes but you would need to do a "sudo" 
<CyberMad> yes.. i just try it, maybe something happen :P
<[Surge] > If RPM's aren't supported then why is "rpm" installed by default?
<CyberMad> miracle
<apokryphos> [Surge] : I can think of many reasons; viewing the contents of an RPM, being able to convert them etc
<[Surge] > It's not a nice thing to do though - you could end up with clashes between the RPM and apt databases
<CyberMad> listening
* CyberMad listening
<apokryphos> I seriously don't think you can 
<CyberMad> maybe fedora is only answer?
<CyberMad> maybe fedora is the only answer?
<apokryphos> maybe Alien is a possibility, like I said. See man alien
<CyberMad> ok
<CyberMad> i try learn how to use alien... brb
<dech> wow, i am so loving kubuntu
<CyberMad> so all i just need is converting rpm to deb, right?
<apokryphos> yes, then run the .deb
<apokryphos> I really don't think it'll work, but hey.
<jpatrick> you must try
<CyberMad> yes of course
<CyberMad> go go CyberMad 
<jpatrick> I tried install Linspire Clear
<jpatrick> that didn't work
<apokryphos> CyberMad: what do you want CrossOver office for, btw?
<CyberMad> run macromedia flash
<jpatrick> what?
<CyberMad> what do you mean with what?
<Aapzak> yo scared him :)
<Aapzak> you
<Aapzak> CyberMad: developing flash?
<Aapzak> good evening everyone BTW
<_edvardas> hi Aapzak 
<CyberMad> yes
<CyberMad> these are weird:
<CyberMad> yudi@earth:~/Backup$ alien crossover.rpm
<CyberMad> Must run as root to convert to deb format (or you may use fakeroot).
<CyberMad> yudi@earth:~/Backup$ sudo alien crossover.rpm
<CyberMad> File "crossover.rpm" not found.
<Aapzak> lol
<Aapzak> and fakeroot?
<CyberMad> don't know why
<CyberMad> damn wrong!!!
<CyberMad> wait...
<CyberMad> looks like it worked
<CyberMad> :D
<CyberMad> brb
<CyberMad> it's create .deb file
<Aapzak> thats what alien does
<CyberMad> what dumb CyberMad command alien to the folder crossover.rpm
<Aapzak> I don't like that rpm2deb business
<CyberMad> done!
<CyberMad> brb
<gdh> aye, alien doesn't do any 'magic'...
<CyberMad> root@earth:~/Backup/crossover.rpm# alien crossover-pro-4.1-1.i386.rpm
<CyberMad> crossover-pro_4.1-2_i386.deb generated
<gdh> just puts files in what is more likely to be the right place :)
<CyberMad> err... how to install deb ? 
<CyberMad> i'm newbie
<jpatrick> dpkg -i name.deb
<CyberMad> dpkg -i 
<CyberMad> yup
<CyberMad> ok
<supernix> have yall seen the new kernel image ?
<CyberMad> done!
<jpatrick> new kernel image
<supernix> yep
<jpatrick> I upgraded today
<supernix> what did they fix or optimize ?
<CyberMad> Setting up crossover-pro (4.1-2) ...
* jpatrick shrugs
<leus> kopete rebota mi contrasea por qu?
<CyberMad> english..
<hussam> how to extract the meta info of a cd? Data preparer, publisher, etc?
<supernix> that is one thing I find so annoying is that they don't give any information at all about what has been added or changed or fixed about a package in the latest version
<leus> kopete does not accept mi password. why?
<jpatrick> #kubuntu-es
<[Surge] > leus: Upgrade your kopete
<leus> ok, thank you Surge
<[Surge] > Microsoft changed the authentication method to break non MSN instant messengers so you have to get a new one for it to work.
<[Surge] > They do it quite regularly - bastards
<jpatrick> lol
<leus> Where are you from Surge?
<[Surge] > South Africa
<mike223> greetings
<CyberMad> so where is that crossover that i already installed :|
<leus> I am from Argentina, I am new in kubuntu world
<CyberMad> yup.. me too
<leus> You too CiberMad?
<CyberMad> yup.. this is my second day with kubuntu
<leus> I used to use mandrake
<CyberMad> cd /opt/
<[Surge] > I just stopped using Mandrake
<CyberMad> ups..
<mike22> this is my third day:-P
<[Surge] > My 7th
<leus> hi everybody
<leus> nice to meet you
<_frank> [Surge] : my kopete still works... but it's from KDE 3.4.2
<mike22> I'm just trying kopete
<leus> I will try another version
<mike22> I don't like that I can't up arrow to see what I typed
<mike22> I'm going back to bnirc
<CyberMad> [Surge] , how long you have been live with linux?
<_frank> mike22: try konverse
<[Surge] > CyberMad: About  8 years
<[Surge] > Not make that 7
<mike22> it's nice because it keeps everything you type in a buffer and if you move to another channel you do not lose what you have typed
<mike22> frank: you mean konversation?
<CyberMad> wow
<[Surge] > CyberMad: I started with Slackware 0.9 something or the other in 1997
<CyberMad> my first linux is redhat 8
<CyberMad> brb
<[Surge] > Back in those days you had to answer yes or no  to every package during installation - it took 2 hours if you were quick.
<leus> Do anybody use other instant messenger?
<mike22> http://bniemczyk.is-a-geek.com/?newnav=bnirc&page=bnirc
<[Surge] > leus: You can also use gaim
<[Surge] > gaim also does MSN
<mike22> it's cool too it has festival support
<leus> thanks
<dech> leus i use GAIM it has aol msn yahoo etc
<[Surge] > sudo apt-get install gaim
<mike22> festival is Text To Speech
<mike22> it works beautifully with Kubuntu
<apokryphos> I wonder if there's a plugin for KTTS
<apokryphos> probably not, actually
<dech> anyone know what to do with a .run file ? example et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Aapzak> its on the et website
<CyberMad> root@earth:/opt/cxoffice # ls
<CyberMad> bin  changelog.txt  doc  etc  lib  license.txt  README  support
<CyberMad> root@earth:/opt/cxoffice # sh install-crossover-pro-4.1.sh
<CyberMad> sh: install-crossover-pro-4.1.sh: No such file or directory
<CyberMad> i guess it's over
<CyberMad> :(( huhuhuhu
<dech> Et website ? i got it from 3dgamers which gave no info
<crimsun> dech: chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run && ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<mike22> I had that working a while back but festival is so good and complete it's hard to justify something else
<crimsun> dech: make sure you apply the patch(es), too
<bt_> dech: do a file whatever.run and it will tell you the type of file it is
<Aapzak> crimsun: is right
<CyberMad> maybe problem with the convert
<dech> pathes after 2.60 ?
<dech> and thanks guys :)
<mike22> Aapzak: you didn't give me a chance to thank you the other day.  I had a sound lock-up and you fixed it bysudo -killall esd
<mike22> thanks
<mike22> sheesh He went again
<dech> hmm guess my video card isnt installed its really jumpy in et
<[Surge] > dech: You got an vidia or ATI card?
<[Surge] > nvidia I mean
<dech> ATI radeon 9200se pci 128mb
<[Surge] > Hmmm ... ok ask someone else  :)
<dech> :P
<[Surge] > I haven't got any experience with ATI's
<dech> im paying off the last part of my nvidia 6800 ultra this week :D
<dech> 256mbs of DDR3 joy :D
<dech> hmm so, anyone know how to check/configure/install an ati video card under kubuntu ? :P
<CyberMad> wait wait... i guess the CrossOver Installation succeed!
<CyberMad> right now i was installing iTunes
<apokryphos> dech: either use the repositories or manually get it from their site
<boga> how can I have kubuntu automount a cdrom?
<apokryphos> boga: it should do that by default
<boga> apokryphos: it doesn't!
<CyberMad> i'm just using 64 MB graphics card
<CyberMad> :((
<apokryphos> boga: is it displayed under media:/
<boga> apokryphos: yes it is but on clicking the cdrom, there is nothing?
<CyberMad> but i think is ok.. because i don't do game
<apokryphos> boga: you have to right-click -> mount?
<CyberMad> 6% downloading iTunes
<boga> Ok...let me try that.
<CyberMad> i can't believe it... running iTunes on Linux!!
<boga> apokryphos: I have no "mount' option when I right click!
<mike22> CyberMad: crossroad trial?
<apokryphos> boga: what do you have?
<mike22> trial version?
<apokryphos> boga: odd that it should display the CD and suggest that it's not mounted :|
<boga> I have "open in new window, Open in new tab.
<dech> oh gees
<dech> i am so happy
<dech> ati made an installer for linux :D
<dech> last time i checked it required manual install+kernel compile :P
<boga> I also have open with, cervisia, preview in, compress, copyto, properties
<[Surge] > dech: ATI's linux drivers are getting better slowly - still not as easy as NVIDIA in my opinion - seen so many people struggling with ATI drivers
<dech> Yeah i know what you mean
<dech> thats the biggest reason i went for the nvidia 6800 ultra over the Ati radeon x850
<[Surge] > dech: For nvidia drivers in kubuntu :
<dech> ati are nice but nvidia are just so much more compatible
<[Surge] > Step 1 : apt-get install nvidia-glx
<apokryphos> boga: can you still manually mount it, though?
<[Surge] > Step 2 : nvidia-glx-config enable
<dech> :D
<[Surge] > Done
<dech> wow
<dech> that IS easy
<dech> for ati it seems to now be 
<[Surge] > Step 3 : Restart X Window server
<apokryphos> boga: by sudo mount /media/cdrom
<dech> step 1 download ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run
<dech> step 2 run it
<dech> dunno after that :P
<[Surge] > Looks like they are following nvidia's lead with a binary installer
<boga> apokryphos: that way, things are OK. But I am looking for an automount feature
<dech> :)
<apokryphos> boga: yes, kde already has such a feature; uses a combination of HAL and a few other things. If you don't get a response from someone else here for why it's not working (I have no ide), you may want to try forum and/or mailing list
<dech> im also intel over amd, new amd's are nice, but i just dont trust the company anymore :P
<CyberMad> mike22, actually not trial.. full
<dech> way to many bad personal experiences
<mike22> trhanks
<boga> Ok thax
<boga> thanx
<mike22> CyberMad: did you download and if so can you make a usable copy of the software in case of a sys crash?
<CyberMad> yes i did..
<CyberMad> i download it from limewire
<CyberMad> you can find it there
<_brent> hi room
<CyberMad> wow, mike22 and mike23 
<mike22> bnirc rules
<CyberMad> brother
<_brent> i have a problem setting up thunderbird as my default mail client. can anybody help me please?
<CyberMad> :P
<mike22> http://sfexplore.com/~bniemczyk/wiki/index.php/BnIRC_Startup_File
<_brent> anyone? ive been looking for hours to the solution
<mike22> to what?
<dech> ok rebooting after configure of vid
<dech> wish me luck
<[Surge] > Rebooting?!
<[Surge] > No need for that
<[Surge] > Just restart the X server
<_brent> i have a problem setting up thunderbird as my default mail client.
<dech> eh
<[Surge] > Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<dech> im not that intelligent with linux yet :P
<dech> ok will do :D
<dech> thanks
<_brent> mike 22, where you asking me "to what?"
<mike22> yes
<mike22> help with what?
<dech> wahey :D
<dech> done
<_brent> mike22, i have a problem setting up thunderbird as my default mail client.
<dech> thanks [Surge] 
<_brent> in kde, sorry
<mike22> can't help you, sorry
<dech> ok, now, how to change my resolution ? :P
<mike22> I use the mozilla browser which has t-bird integrated
<mike22> it also has Im and irc too
<_brent> mike22, which is that? the mozilla suite, or is there a newer firefox+thunderbird suite?
<mike22> mozilla suite
<_brent> oh
<mike22> It's closer to the netscape look, which I like better
<dech> Yay got it
<_brent> well thanx anyway, i really ove thunderbird and firefox. does mozilla suite mail have rss reader?
<dech> back to 1024x768
<mike22> don't know
<_brent> gotcha
<dech> brb
<Oblivion> hi
<Oblivion> hi
<_brent> if i install mozilla suite will i have profile conflict with firefox?
<dech> :) back
<mike22> no
<Oblivion> How can I install mozilla
<mike22> download and follow the install instructions
<dech> woah
<Oblivion> I know that, but what is the name of the package?
<dech> et crashed (assuming its configured to my old vid driver cause it said no open gl) and now my desktop is too big for monitor
<dech> and it scrolls
<dech> wheni move to the sides
<_brent> hmm, i still don't think that will solve my issue anyhow, being that i prefer to browse w/firefox and would want it to use a default email client from firefox (ie send link) it only gives me evolution, which i don't care for.
<_frank> Oblivion: mozilla-browser I think
<_brent> oblivian, apt-get install mozilla
<apokryphos> Oblivion: or just get the mozilla metapackage which will drag that in and a few other mozilla-related things
<_brent> that should work if you have configured your sources list correctly. see ubuntuguide.org
<mike22> _brent: you might want to check over at #mozilla
<mike22> I think it's server irc.mozilla.net  channel #mozilla
<dech> ok
<dech> so 
<dech> how to uninstall et ? >_<
<[Surge] > There is normally an uninstall script
<_brent> ill try thanx
<dech> eh
<dech> just gotta remember where i installed it :P
<_brent> does anyone know what absolute path of thunderbird install is?
<mike22> _brent: run sudo updatedb
<mike22> then run locate t-bird
<mike22> you'll see it's entire dirctory structure
<dech> no uninstall script :(
<dech> just openurl.sh and etded.sh and of course
<dech> et
<mike22> the update vommand takes a while to execute
<_brent> how long?
<_brent> =not too long, lol
<dech> ok
<dech> [Surge]  you wanna look at an et crash output for me ? its a small paragraph about my video and you would unerstand it more :P
<[Surge] > Sure
<dech> understand*
<[Surge] > But I give no garauntees
<_brent> mike22, ok did that. so how do i determine the absolute path from that output? its a lot of lines?
<dech> Heh thats fine :D
<Oblivion> thank you for helping me, good bye
<mike22> ls >out.txt
<mike22> then you will be able to read it
<mike22> locate t-bird >out.txt
<_brent> i can read it, using scroller, i just dont understand what the output means
<_brent> how do i find the absolute path from the output?
<[Surge] > lol
<McScruff> how do i find what kernel im running?
<[Surge] > dech: Use a paste site
<othernoob> McScruff: uname -s
<mike22> what is it you are looking for?
<McScruff> wohoo
<McScruff> ty
<McScruff> it says linux
<othernoob> eh.. uname -a
<othernoob> damn finger
<McScruff> ty
<dech> Heh paste site ?
<mike22> the exectuables will have a different path then your config files prob stored in /home/_brent/.t-bird
<[Surge] > dech: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<dech> thanks
<[Surge] > You can paste your long error message there without flooding IRC
<[Surge] > Or http://rafb.net/paste
<dech> ok http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1406
<_brent> sorry, im newer to linux and dont fully understand the tree structure
<dech> while you look over it ima restart x cause it made my desktop way bigger than my monitor and i cant see anything unless i croll my monitor to it
<dech> ok nvm
<dech> just changed res to 800x600 then back to 1024x768 and its all good
<[Surge] > You don't have the drivers installed properly
<dech> ?
<[Surge] > It's using the Mesa OpenGL software rendering libs
<dech> It worked before i installed them :P
<dech> hmm
<mike22> _brent:http://clusty.com/search?query=mozilla+irc
<dech> maybe et is just configured that way
<[Surge] > Not the ATI OpenGL hardware rendering libs
<[Surge] > Nah
<dech> cause i installed et with them set like that
<[Surge] > run "glxgears"
<dech> thats how they used to be set
<dech> kk
<mike22> looks like mozilla has an irc channel
<[Surge] > dech: You shouldn't get less than 3000 FPS in glxgears with your card
<dech> :(
<dech> dech@box:~$ glxgears
<dech> 871 frames in 5.0 seconds = 174.200 FPS
<dech> 675 frames in 5.0 seconds = 135.000 FPS
<dech> 784 frames in 5.0 seconds = 156.800 FPS
<dech> 791 frames in 5.0 seconds = 158.200 FPS
<[Surge] > Software rendering
<[Surge] > Maybe someone here can help you with your ATI - I know nothing about their drivers
<[Surge] > Or maybe #ubuntu or #linux
<dech> woah when i switched to konversation it went upt to 1000fps :P
<dech> for the duration of being focused on this window
<_brent> mike 22, nobody responds and there are only about 9 users in room
<dech> Hmm so anyone here know anything about ATI drivers ? :P
<EasterSunshine> dech i assume you have followed ubotu's link?
<dech> Which one ?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell dech about ati
<beniamino> can anyone tell me what this means, when launching oowriter2:
<beniamino> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::configuration::backend::BackendAccessExceptio
<beniamino> s/BackendAccessExceptio/BackendAccessException'/
<mike22> beniamino: check with #openoffice
#kubuntu 2005-08-25
<mike22> /server irc.freenode.net                         /join #openoffice.org
<Bags> Hi all
<Bags> I've removed the original CDROM drive and installed another, but now I have no CDROM functionality. 
<Bags> WOuld anyone be so kind as to tell me what I need to do to remove the original device installation and force KDE to discover the new device? 
<Bags> Pretty quiet in here...
<Tm_T> ssshh
* |nikki| returns
<apokryphos> nikkia: heyhey :)
<nikkia> hey apokryphos
<nikkia> i got assigned my 'next' project today :/
<apokryphos> turns out I'm probably getting my comp in wo weeks, not tomorrow (or, rather, today)
<nikkia> (haven't even finished my current one, mind you)
<apokryphos> oh, fun :|. What is it?
<apokryphos> Your boss must be a little crazy ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: writing a graphics API for a strategic partner
<nmorse> Anyone else getting BADSIG errors from GPG when doing an 'apt-get update'?
<nikkia> boss: 'how long you reckon? 2 weeks?'  me: 'yeah, that sounds about right'  boss: 'ok, i'll tell em 6 then'
<apokryphos> hahaha
<nikkia> when i say 'graphics API' its about 10 functions that interface to Direct3D, that they want
<nmorse> So I take it I'm the only one getting these errors?
<nmorse> It's the same key signature for each of the four repositories.
<nmorse> security.ubuntu.org, archive.ubuntu.org, and us.archive.ubuntu.org (both hoary and hoary-updates)
<ilba7r> what is the command line to logout from x session
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> How do I make a printer connected to my wife's kubuntu accessible from my computer ?
<mike22> Pupeno:is it on a network?
<Pupeno> mike22: yes, we are both on the same network.
<mike22> Pupeno: try http://localhost:673
<Pupeno> mike22: that doesn't work out of the box because kubuntu's cups only binds 127.0.0.1.
<Pupeno> I am not siting on the kubuntu box either (now).
<mike22> you can manage the printer on a network using cups
<mike22> you get to it through the web browser at http://localhost:631
<Pupeno> ok, nevermind.
<mike23> greetrings
<mike23> greetings
<mike23> I see
<mike23> what is the password for admin tasks under cups iin kubuntu?
<mike23> I'm used to linux that has natural root privlidges
<mike23> root, user name and sudo don't let me in
<crimsun> use sudo -s && passwd
<crimsun> rather, do sudo -s, then passwd
<mike22> nope 
<mike22> I'm trying to get into cups
<brk3> could someone tell me what argument do you give to dpkg to upgrade a package?
<apokryphos> brk3: you'd do that using apt
<brk3> apokryphos: i already have downloaded the package from a non-apt get source
<brk3> so i have it in my home directory
<apokryphos> brk3: and you want to upgrade *that* package?
<apokryphos> where would it upgrade from, exactly, if not apt?
<brk3> apokryphos: its amaork, i downloaded a 1.3 build from the forums
<brk3> and want to upgrade
<apokryphos> brk3: install it like a normal .deb -- it'll do it just fine
<brk3> apokryphos: hope so
<brk3> here goes..
<apokryphos> if you followed the instructions on the forum, then you'd notice they tell you to do that anyhow :)
<brk3> dpkg: error processing amarok-1.3_1.3-1_i386.deb (--install):
<brk3>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/amarok', which is also in package amarok
<crimsun> uhh
<crimsun> you guys just couldn't wait, huh?
<apokryphos> Never used the deb, but of course I couldn't wait around
<crimsun> I'm about 99% done building a 1.3 deb
<apokryphos> crimsun: any idea if the musicbrainz issues will be resolved in it?
<crimsun> there are some .install issues to iron out, but I guess foaming at the mouth works, too ;)
<apokryphos> please, please tell me they will ;-)
<crimsun> apokryphos: no idea, I won't be able to test til I get home
<apokryphos> haven't had musicbrainz since... 1.2 beta or something
<brk3> crimsun: couldnt wait :)
<crimsun> well, the hoary musicbrainz don't have mp3 support - is that what you're referring to?
<crimsun> doesn't^
<brk3> crimsun: hope youir build works better than this one
<apokryphos> crimsun: erm, why?
<crimsun> apokryphos: same reason for gstreamer0.8-mad in universe
<apokryphos> installing from their cvs was hardly a doddle, either; never got round to actually doing it.
<apokryphos> libtunepimp isn't in universe?
<brk3> why are ubuntu updateing their packages only with every release - alot happens in 6 months. are they the only distro doing that?
<_martin> Hi, question: How can i run an application under a different user at startup when all apllications are started under the root account normally
<apokryphos> brk3: they're not; you can enable backports and hoary-extras for other packages
<brk3> apokryphos: well why dont they have updates of amarok available yet
<apokryphos> crimsun: hm, apparently not. If it's in main for amarok... kind of a shame that it doesn't support the files that people will only really use it with :|
<crimsun> brk3: updates are only made for security issues and major updates that aren't known to break functionality
<apokryphos> brk3: because breezy release has been soon, and it hasn't been out for long at all
<brk3> _martin: edit the shotcut to run: su user && application
<brk3> _martin: might work
<apokryphos> crimsun: someone should definitely make a universe or hoary-extras tunepimp pack 
<crimsun> apokryphos: I'm sure you could request one for hoary-extras
<brk3> apokryphos: but i bet other distros have rpms made already, lemme check mandrake(which i used to use)
<brk3> i do admit ubuntu probably have a better system of not updateing till they are sure its stable
<brk3> but still] 
<apokryphos> brk3: of course, you can't take one package as representative of their whole updating/backporting
<brk3> apokryphos: what apt-source should i add for the updates then?
<apokryphos> brk3: Kubuntu basically had all the betas out on the day or the day after for the *beta* releases (and the official) of 1.2
<crimsun> brk3: no, it's completely unfair to look at it that way. I've been making the amarok backport, and I've been EXTREMELY busy lately with my paying job.
<_martin> brk3: But then a password is normally asked, right?
<crimsun> brk3: you're more than welcome to help with the backport
<brk3> _martin: not if your root. or are you not..
<brk3> crimsun: its not your fault, your just doing it yourself. i thought your build is unofficial
<_martin> brk3: ah ok, great, i'll try that thanks...............
<brk3> crimsun: i would help if i had the bandwidth. im only on dialup
<crimsun> brk3: it is unofficial
<_martin> brk3: What does that "&&" mean?
<crimsun> brk3: and 1.3 is too late; upstream version freeze for Breezy/main was quite some time ago
<BTJustice> I followed the direction on the first post of this webpage to get my SB Live! 24 sound card to work...
<brk3> _martin: thats how you execute lots of commands at the same tinme: i.e when your compiling you can go: ./configure && make && make install
<BTJustice> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&highlight=live+24
<apokryphos> crimsun: wow, so not in Breezy at all? :/
<BTJustice> But hte sound is real scratchy and jumpy.
<BTJustice> Is there a way to fix that?
<_martin> brk3: i found "-c" for running a certain command from su
<apokryphos> long freezes
<crimsun> BTJustice: are you using ALSA directly or via ARTS?
<BTJustice> crisum: I have no idea.  I am a n00b, lol.
<BTJustice> *crimsun
<brk3> crimsun: no its just you said its unfair that im asking you to have it built straight away etc when you've been busy, but im not asking you im talking about the official packages
<brk3> it doesnt really matter
<brk3> not looking to argue :p
<crimsun> brk3: I know. It was UVF that caught it.
<brk3> UVF?
<crimsun> see what I said above regarding upstream version freeze
<crimsun> you might want to petition Riddell if you feel Amarok 1.3 _must_ be in Breezy, because he'll have to ask the release managers for breaking UVF.
<brk3> crimsun: so your saying 1.3 wont be breezy??
<crimsun> in other words, 1.3 needs to fix some long-standing, critical bugs if you want it in Breezy
<brk3> na, no point in hassling people
<brk3> that does suck though
<BTJustice> crimsun: I just did what the post said to.  It works.  It is just the my sound is really scratchy and jumpy. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&highlight=live+24
<crimsun> no, you should definitely petition him, brk3 
<brk3> crimsun: why?
<crimsun> brk3: the worst thing that happens is that 1.3 doesn't end up in Breezy. In that case, it'll simply be made available on my shell.
<brk3> is there a place to put in requests or will i just msg him
<crimsun> ask him. He's away, so just leave him a message.
<brk3>  /msg is it?
<crimsun> sure
<brk3> ok
<apokryphos> thing about amaroK is that many gnome users use it too
<brk3> hope he gets that
<crimsun> I will hack on it tonight; in the meantime, I'm going to dinner.
<pax> are we compaining for amaroK 1.3?
<apokryphos> I guess it wouldn't bother them as much as they'd have to apt for it anyway
<brk3> did that msg show up i the chan?
<brk3> pax: yup
<apokryphos> brk3: no
<apokryphos> anything /msg is private 8)
<brk3> heres what i said:
<brk3> hi. just leaving a message to put in a request for amarok 1.3 to be included in breezy. Ive been told that the version freeze has already happened but I think it would be a pity to leave it out, there have been some cool updates. hope you can consider it, im sure its just as stable as 1.2. I would be happy to test it if needs be once I get my hands on a package. Thanks
<brk3> that be alright?
<apokryphos> sounds fine, sure.
<pax> no, just send the guy a beer with a note saying (amaroK 1.3 NOW). you get what you want
<apokryphos> if crimsun has it done properly then it wouldn't even be *that* much of a hassle for Riddell anyhow, I'd guess
<brk3> i really cant wait. if i just had broadband id download the source and compile it myself, no hassle
<apokryphos> brk3: it's not that big, is it?
<brk3> apokryphos: ah i dunno, i guess not. i just love amarok
<apokryphos> though non-broadband is annoying
<apokryphos> nearly 7 megs
<apokryphos> would easily be done over night, of course.
<brk3> apokryphos: oh you mean the tarball. no its just the kde includes required are 25megs
<apokryphos> ahh
<apokryphos> you'd probably need X includes too etc
<brk3> wish someone made a kubuntu addon cd
<brk3> ya
<brk3> think i have them though
<apokryphos> brk3: the .deb really should work though; what's the full error message? 
<brk3> apokryphos: the guy who compiled it must have a newer version of libgcc:
<brk3>  libtag1 depends on libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7); however:
<brk3>   Version of libgcc1 on system is 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7.
<apokryphos> make sure you install taglib either at the same time or first
<brk3> taglib wont install
<apokryphos> ah
<brk3> any way round it?
<brk3> i may be able to compile taglib myself
<BTJustice> I went to this webpage and followed the directions in the first post to get my SB Live! 7.1 24 to work, but the sound is real choppy and scratchy.  Do I need to change a setting or something?  I use Kubuntu.  The webpage is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<apokryphos> I'd probably try a --force-install myself
<brk3> apokryphos: sudo dpkg -i --force-install *.deb
<brk3> whats wrong there its not working
<apokryphos> I think that's it, yes; might be force-overwrite... not sure; check the man page
<apokryphos> I'm not saying it would necessarily work; just that it's an option
<brk3> ya il try it
<brk3> cant find the damn right argument to give dpkg
<apokryphos> brk3: you still get an error with --force-overwrite?
<brk3> il try that
<brk3> was gonna try --force-depends
<brk3> may be safer
<apokryphos> no, force-depends sounds like it
<brk3> this will prob f**k up everthing :p
<apokryphos> I doubt it. 
* apokryphos will bbiab
<brk3> i think its gona and overwritten a load of arts stuff
<brk3> it worked!!!!!!!
<brk3> dont beleive it
<brk3> lets see if it will actually play now
<brk3> plugins may be too old
<spermie> i just did a fresh install of kubuntu, but net isnt working, how do i fix this
<brk3> spermie: what do you mean net isnt working
<spermie> brk3 it prolly does work i just dont remember how to set it up
<brk3> but whats net
<brk3> just not sure to what your referring
* apokryphos returns
<apokryphos> brk3: the Internet :). 
<brk3> apokryphos: well your on irc!
<brk3> apokryphos: did you see the last few lines?
<apokryphos> brk3: I'm sure they're probably on another comp
<brk3> apokryphos: ya my bad
<brk3> spermie: ok so whats the prob
<brk3> why wont it work..
<brk3> brb
<spermie> brk3 the problem is i dont have no net
<ralph1> /etc/cron.daily/man-db:
<ralph1> mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/mozilla.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<ralph1> mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/x-terminal-emulator.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<ralph1> Hi all: I am seeing these same messages in my root mail. Can some one help me correct the problem. 
<ralph1> This is after a fresh/clean install of Kubuntu Hoary.
<BTJustice> I went to this webpage and followed the directions in the first post to get my SB Live! 7.1 24 to work, but the sound is real choppy and scratchy.  Do I need to change a setting or something?  I use Kubuntu.  The webpage is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<spermie> how do i configure apt?
<wincide> hi all, i cant send anything with dcc or kopete, i've tried opening ports ... i have no firewall but i can't send anything, does someone have an idea??
<ralph1> I have OpenOffice 1.1.3 and OpenOffice 1.9.118 installed from the script found in tips and coustimizations for Kubuntu Hoary. I fould a script for downloading and installing the latest 1.9.122. The problem is that it requires 1.1.3 to be removed and that wants to delete kubuntu-desktop. Is ther a way to install the latest open office with out destroying kubuntu?
<pvn> hi all
<BTJustice> Open Kynaptic.  Click on EDIT > FIND and seach for openoffice
<BTJustice> remove anything checked.
<ralph1> pvn: hi
<BTJustice> that should get rid of it
<BTJustice> hopefully
<pvn> can someone help me with a nw802 prob?
<n17r0> wasup
<pvn> h ehe
<n17r0> ff broodje smeren :P
<ralph1> BTJustice: nope still wants to remove Kubuntu-desktop along with openoffice 1.1.3.
<pvn> ja toch
<BTJustice> ralph1: You removed everything checked when you searched for openoffice?
<pvn> somebody got a Trust 120 spacecam?
<ralph1> BTJustice: NO I checked to remove openoffice 1.1.3 but cancelled to operation when I saw that it also wanted to delete Kubuntu-desktop
<BTJustice> I think you have ot uncheck everything found when you search for openoffice in Kynaptic
<flugh> ralph1: seems anything you apt-get remove in kubuntu wants to remove kubuntu desktop
<flugh> ralph1: i changed my wallpaper yesterday, boom. apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<BTJustice> I went to this webpage and followed the directions in the first post to get my SB Live! 7.1 24 to work, but the sound is real choppy and scratchy.  Do I need to change a setting or something?  I use Kubuntu.  The webpage is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<hater2win> whates the file to edit resolution?
<hater2win> xorg.conf?
<makkk> good evening/morning/day. I'm more used to ubuntu than kubuntu, but am setting kubuntu up for my girlfriend. Is there a way to install an ethernet connection even though i skipped that part during the installation?
<kainos> how wud i view other linux users from out lan network. i can only see computers using windows
<makkk> anyone?
<pax> makkk: GUI way, or console?
<makkk> anything
<makkk> i'm about to re-install, unless you know how to do it
<makkk> pax
<pax> makkk: hehe easy no need to reinstall
<makkk> ok. Great!
<pax> in console type kdesu kcontrol
<flugh> does my kubuntu live dvd give me the option to install at bootup?
<makkk> one sec. let it boot :), I was really about to reinstall
<pax> go to internet > networking settings
<makkk> pax, i'm with you nw
<pax> makkk: just go to that page it will detect your ethX
<makkk> pax... it did. i'm trying to enable it... and it enables for a sec, then disables itself. looks like there may be a problem with the adapter
<pax> makkk: ok, no problem, let' do it the right way.
<makkk> ok
<pax> makkk: paste your /etc/network/interfaces here http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/
<pax> makkk: you have a link yet?
<dan2> this is amazing
<makkk> pax, one sec. 
<dan2> nice look and feel and everything
<dan2> except amarok keeps crashing
<makkk> I'm typing it since i have no connection to the one that needs it
<pax> dan2: what ver?
<dan2> pax: whatever was on the hoary kubuntu cd
<dan2> 2:1.2.3-1ubuntu4
<makkk> pax, do i put my nick in 'name'?
<pax> dan2: get 1.3 beta it's stable 
<pax> makkk: yes.
<dan2> where do I get that from?
<makkk> ok
<pax> well 'stable' as in doesn't crash 
<dan2> I'm not going to build it from source ;)
<pax> dan2: no need, let me get you a link
<dan2> ok
<dan2> will it work without upgrading to breezy?
<makkk> pax, its there
<makkk> when you're ready
<pax> dan2: try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=297377&postcount=28
<pax> makkk: got a link please?
<makkk> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1412
<dan2> pax: doesn't work because of libgcc1
<pax> dan2: it's somewhere in that thread you'll find a link
<pax> makkk: this is what you want in that fine http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1413
<Furic> I try to play a cd (Ben Lee - awake is the new sleep) in KsCD, The cd skips every few seconds with digital audio extraction, but if i turn that off and use the crappy 8-bit audio of my cd drive it plays perfectly, is this some kind of copy protection? the cd case doesn't mention it actually being an audio cd...
<makkk> pax, so just change it to that?
<dan2> pax: I don't see it
<pax> makkk: basicaly just add two line 1st: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<pax> makkk: and: auto eth0
<dan2> pax: its not there
<pax> dan2: one sec please.
<dan2> ok
<pax> dan2: do you have universe and multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<dan2> at least universe
<DoctorMO> can I install kubuntu from a livecd?
<pax> ok, enable both and install what it's asking you to install.
<pax> doc, Live no, get the install CD.
<pax> makkk: done copying?
<makkk> yes. 
<IceDC571> this channel is alive
<IceDC571> thats neat
<pax> makkk: ok save and then from console: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dan2> pax: its not available in hoary
<makkk> pax, thanks
<makkk> i'll try
<makkk> pax, you
<makkk> you're the man
<makkk> thank you
<makkk> (woman?)
<pax> dan2: sure is.
<pax> makkk: enjoy Kubuntu.
<IceDC571> okay so i just installed kde after using gnome, is there an easy way to destroy gnome and similar gtk apps that come with ubuntu?
<dan2> libgcc1 4.0 isn't
<pax> !find libgcc1
<ubotu> libgcc1: (GCC support library), section libs, is required. Version: 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 79 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<dan2> thats the one required
<dan2> pax: it was >=4.0.0-1 
<dan2> pax: the debs are built against breezy
<pax> ah, well I'm sure you'll find more than one thread about amarok 1.3 beta in the forums, just invest couple of minutes there
<dan2> tho the look of kubuntu is hot
<pax> dan2: http://ninux.net/files/ubuntu.png :D
<IceDC571> kubuntu looks a lot better on my laptop.. dont know what it is.. i absolutely hate using it with a CRT i guess
<dan2> heh
<pax> IceDC571: resolution maybe?
<dan2> IceDC571: who makes your laptop?
<IceDC571> dell
<dan2> iirc dell puts in 8ms lcds
<dan2> IceDC571: its probably a lot better on your laptop because it has a much better refresh rate
<dan2> you can mess with that on your crt tho
<ubuntu> Hmm.. Kubuntu is interesting...
<ubuntu> Not bad.
<IceDC571> yeah
<dan2> rule of thum
<dan2> thumb
<IceDC571> ubuntu: did you just make the transition?
<dan2> 1000/8 == 125hz
<dan2> 125hz is likely to be a hell of a lot faster than your crt
<pax> he's 'proly on kubuntu Live, the nickname can tell :)
<ubuntu> :)  True it is.
<ubuntu> Never used kubuntu until today.
<dan2> are any of the ubuntu kernels compiled with software suspend 2?
<IceDC571> dan2: you cant check if they are?
<dan2> hmm?
<ubuntu> Does kubuntu live support smp?
<dan2> IceDC571: well I can, but the one that came with the install definetly doesn't
<IceDC571> ahh i see
<IceDC571> well i hear breezy fixed a lot of people's power management problems
<dan2> I want software suspend 2 because it has suspend to disk (hibernate)
<dan2> and since suspend to ram is fucked on my laptop
<dan2> which is due to the radeon not getting shut off properly
<IceDC571> who makes your laptop
<dan2> ibm
<dan2> T30
<dan2> nice laptop
<dan2> its just a known problem with the radeons
<IceDC571> yeah.. brb i cant snack on food here
<BTJustice> Might anyone be able to help me fix a problem with my SB Live! 24 bit sound card?  I have sound but it is real scratchy and jumpy.
<pax> have you tried the wiki?
<BTJustice> Yeah but it wasn't all the helpful.
<BTJustice> This got the sound card to work...
<apokryphos> BTJustice: it's better to try in #ubuntu for non-kde-related questions
<seth_k> anyone have any idea on making KOrganizer export to web in any format except HTML? XML, RSS, iCal?
<BTJustice> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307&highlight=live+24
<BTJustice> I am using Kubuntu
<pax> BTJustice: you already have sound so I would try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary and then check kmix settings
<apokryphos> BTJustice: yes, but it's a non kde-related question; ubuntu uses the same base as kubuntu
<BTJustice> I tried asking there and no one answered so I came here.
<BTJustice> I'll try that pax, thanks.
<BTJustice> None of that helped
<drawagoat> can anyone here help me to get opengl working on my mobile radeon 9000...?
<drawagoat> ive been told that it is supported by the fglrx drivers but i cant get those drivers to work...
<IceDC571> ive noticed using kde increases the risk of my cats getting cancer
<IceDC571> is it true?
<pax> BTJustice: toying with kmix didn't make the sound quality better either eh?
<makkk> icddc571, its true. we just burried our cat last week
<makkk> it was the best day of my life
<BTJustice> pax nope
<BTJustice> i have them all at about 70%
<IceDC571> you must hate your poor cat
<IceDC571> i bet you can still hear it meow while you sleep
<makkk> cant hate something that doesnt exist anymor
<makkk> anyway, we're going to get kicked off for being way off topic... i might have more questions as i'm setting things up, so no more cat talks :)
<pax> hmm talking about 'cat' is no off-topic, it's a command.
<makkk> that is true
<pax> in fact, time to run sudo catman
<IceDC571> catman?
<IceDC571> that sounds interesting
<pax> that's right, info catman
<IceDC571> well i just ran it
<makkk> windows xp home edition sports a brand-new visual design that combines a sleek look, clean lines, and ...
<pax> good, your mouse will never work again.
<IceDC571> you serious?
<IceDC571> lol
<pax> no I'm not.
<IceDC571> i dont get it, what are the advantages of using catman?
<pax> read info catman or man catman :c)
<IceDC571> im reading
<IceDC571> but i can comprehend it
<IceDC571> cant
<pax> catman - create or update the pre-formatted manual pages
<IceDC571> so that means pre-formatted manual pages arent created until i run this command?
<IceDC571> actually i dont think i need to know what its for since i wont be using it
<pax> cat pages are generally much faster to  display than  the original manual pages, but require extra storage space.
<IceDC571> ohh i get it now
<IceDC571> so it generates cat pages from the original manuals?
<pax> yes
<IceDC571> that is neat
<IceDC571> you know the little fundraiser circle for freenode doesnt look right in konversation
<pax> what's neat is to be able to read man/info pages in conq :)
<IceDC571> i never read man pages im so lazy
<IceDC571> only readme and install pages
<BTJustice> pax: Might switches have anything to do with it?  I have AC97 In, SPDIF Out, SPDIF In, SPDIF Out, SRC Out, i2s In, i2s Mixer Out
<BTJustice> i2n In is bright red
<BTJustice> First SPDIF Out is a dull yellow
<IceDC571> BTJustice: i doubt it would be a switch if your audio is already somewhat working
<pax> switches may have everything with it if your card is digital
<BTJustice> all the others are a dull red
<BTJustice> well it is either digitial or analog,
<pax> that output is enabled?
<IceDC571> well yeah switches help a lot when you're using digital out
<IceDC571> but if you can hear any audio from it, i doubt it would be switches
<pax> you should try to catch crimsun when he's around, he's the sound specialist
<BTJustice> Why does simple stuff have to be so hard with Linux?  One would think it could automatically use the sound card.  It is made by the #1 sound card comapny.  
<IceDC571> BTJustice: have you tried compiling one of the latest ALSA sources?
* BTJustice is disgusted
<IceDC571> well 24-bit for live is sorta new so it would take them a bit to integrate it to mainstream drivers
<BTJustice> Its been out for like almost 2 years now
<BTJustice> Mine says 2003 on it
<IceDC571> oh, i havent noticed
<pax> BTJustice: it's hard because the drivers are made with no support from hardware companies.
<BTJustice> You know, if Linux could simply support all of the hardware that WIndows supports automatically without configuration, people would flock to linux in no time.
<pax> You should ask the #1 sound card company to make drivers for linux just like they do for windows
<BTJustice> lol, yeah with a nice installer
<pax> see, this is not linux issue, it's greed issue :D
<IceDC571> i've noticed the sound with live cards sounds a lot better in linux than it does on windows.. i was shocked
<BTJustice> This i how I got it to work in the first place...
<IceDC571> and i dont usually notice these things
<BTJustice> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<IceDC571> i wish alsa would just release their damn drivers so people wouldnt have to compile from the latest source these days
<IceDC571> there might be a conflict with the old alsa drivers
<BTJustice> Can they be downlaoded?  Someone in #ubuntu said the latest version is like 1.0.9b
<BTJustice> but that person left
<BTJustice> and this one did too, lol
<judax> :)
<leiden> hey
<Leus> Can anybody connect to yahoo via gaim?
<makkk> leus, yes, i have no problems
<makkk> what version do you have?
<Leus> I downloaded using aptitude today...
<Leus> I downloaded gaim using aptitude today...
<makkk> Leus, go to Help>About
<Leus> What URL do you use for chat room in yahoo?
<makkk> Lues, one way to find them is by going to Tools>Room List
<makkk> then choose your yahoo account and click 'get list'
<IceDC571> wow kde 3.5 is taking like forever to compile
<IceDC571> you know what i hate about compiling in the terminal.. there is no percentage completed display
<makkk> ice, so are you one of the developers? 
<Leus> You are rigth Ice
<IceDC571> makkk, no im just trying out the new alpha kde from the source
<IceDC571> using konstruct to be exact
<BTJustice> I have a SB Live! 7.1 24bit sound card. I used these directions (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307) to get it to work, but the sound is really choppy and scratchy. How can I fix that in Kubuntu?
<foodcoman> Is there FAQ or Howto for reprogramming what a mouse button does?
<IceDC571> BTJustice, any luck asking in #ubuntu ?
<transgre1s> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=25529  <== time for me to switch to bsd it looks like
<Kaiser_away> why?
<Dhraakellian> no, it just means that people can't use the term "linux" inappropriately
<Dhraakellian> I don't really know the details of this stuff, but it's a trademark issue, not a copyright or patent problem
<Kaiser_away> it's hype :| and it's not realy news. ist just they have started to warn people, wheres before they were letting them geta way with it
<Dhraakellian> it's just the name though, not the code
<IceDC571> wow kde does take a while to compile
<john> hey, how do you change the cursor in KDE?
<john> like is it possible to change how it looks?
<IceDC571> arcanistherogue, i have no idea in kde but i'll look around for you.. i have nothing better to do
<arcanistherogue> oh, ok
<arcanistherogue> thanks alot.
<arcanistherogue> I just wanted something a bit more sleek to go with my Deus Ex wallpaper <_<
<IceDC571> arcanistherogue, http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/qna/11617.html
<IceDC571> and goto www.kdelook.org to get themes for it im guessing
<arcanistherogue> oh ok
<arcanistherogue> thanks
<arcanistherogue> DAMN.  Just as soon as I find an awesome Deus Ex wallpaper, I find another awesome one on KDE Look.
<IceDC571> kdelook is a pretty good resource for customizing kde, or anything else so keep that in mind
<arcanistherogue> say, how do I use SuperKaramba?  I got Karamba and SuperKaramba via apt-get, but how do I run them?>
<arcanistherogue> And holy crap Plasma looks awesome <_<
<IceDC571> if you cant find them in the app menus you can just type karamba and superkaramba from the run dialog.. that should work
<arcanistherogue> what is the run dialog?  is that in the konsole?
<IceDC571> well actually i dont know if thats the exact command to type but its usually like that for all other apps
<yudi> does anyone here can help me, i have problem with crossover office pre, when i play mp3 in iTunes, the sound didn't come out?
<IceDC571> its in the menu.. run program
<yudi> does anyone here can help me, i have problem with crossover office pro, when i play mp3 in iTunes, the sound didn't come out?
<IceDC571> im not in kde right now i cant really see
<IceDC571> yudi, have you tried going to the quicktime settings and setting the sound out to waveout instead of directsound?
<yudi> ok wait
<yudi> damn... the quick time player opened and when loading, closed it's self :(
<yudi> it doesn't happen last night
<IceDC571> well i dont know what to say unless you want to reinstall everything in crossover
<yudi> ok
<yudi> i can get in to quick time settings
<yudi> that ask about connection speed, etc
<yudi> there is no sound out
<yudi> there's only sound in
<yudi> hello...
<CyberMad> how to kill an apps?
<CyberMad> like a skull mouse pointer
<CyberMad> how to kill an apps?
<xxenon> can I get firefox to print using kprinter ?
<xxenon> got it, sorry.
<kainos> i need help. i cnt configure samba bec it keeps on coming back to default screen. i have the root prvileges yet i cant configure smb
<kainos>  i need help. i cnt configure samba bec it keeps on coming back to default screen. i have the root prvileges yet i cant configure smb
<seaLne> how are you trying to configure it?
<CyberMad> i already setting my quick time setting and still there is no sound when i play a mp3 in iTunes (CrossOver)?
<CyberMad> i set the sound out to wave
<CyberMad> waveOut
<CyberMad> Rate 44.100Khz
<CyberMad> Rate 44.100kHz
<CyberMad> size 16 bit
<CyberMad> Use stereo
<CyberMad> Buffer in millisec : 30
<CyberMad> Number of buffers in fifo : 9   and i don't choose the "Reverse channel.. blah blah"
<buz> is there something wrong with kpdf in the 3.4.2 packages?
<buz> occasionally, it just displays garbage or crashes outright when kghostview works just fine on the very same pdf
<r1kzun> hi
<r1kzun> any have problem compiling 2.6.11 kernel?
<r1kzun> it always give me "kernel panic"
<r1kzun> :s
<CyberMad> can i use aptitude or apt-get to install Opera?
<milksteak> don't think you can
<milksteak> but if you get the .deb from www.opera.com
<milksteak> it's just sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<[ITA] MisterX> Where I can find a free linux antivirus?
<CyberMad> ok
<ralph1> Does anyone know if there problems with repositories. A lot of them are failing to connect and let me update.
<CyberMad> i guess if you already set you file permission correctly, so don't worry about virus
<[ITA] MisterX> ok :)
<csenger> [ITA] MisterX, there's clamav (open source) and f-prot (free for non-commercial or private)
<[ITA] MisterX> gui or console?
<CyberMad> is there any bookmark organizer?
<buz> what bookmarks
<CyberMad> websites
<buz> i mean by what browser
* [ITA] MisterX is temp. away
<CyberMad> opera, konqueror
<buz> no idea, dont use either one
<CyberMad> it's like compass in windows
<hussam> Woot, I finally got my tvtuner working under Kubuntu
<hussam> Was starting to think the ubuntu kernel did not support v4l correctly, but then it worked
<tenco> how can i install a math font for konqueror?
* mabu is Away, Reason: ( Grem ) | Since: ( Saturday, August 20, 2005. 10:51:52 ) Xlack v2.1
<tenco> how can i install a math font for konqueror?
<tigermb> hey i recently got a problem with nvidia
<pl_ice> hi
<tigermb> on gnomemy fps was just fine
<tigermb> but somehow on kde it is very low
<tigermb> someone knows what to do?
<tenco> how can i install a math font for konqueror?
<npfet> hi
<hussam> tenco: there's a font installer in kcontrol under system administration if that's what you are refering to.
<tenco> hussam: i just learned that konqueror cannot display mathml :-\
<hussam> tenco: then it is a khtml bug
<n> I've just tried the latest opensuse beta and I'm very impressed with its 'Suspend to disk' shutdown/boot feature which has halved my boot time. Will breezy implement this too?
<PurpleMotion> okay, i need 3ivx 4.5 and the latest linux version available is 3.5.. does anyone have any recommendations?
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: best bet is to check if libavcodec supports that version of 3ivx
<CyberMad> how to burn iso in linux?
<milksteak> k3b
<bz0b> hey guys
<CyberMad> k3b ? is that the software burner name?
<phreakys> hi
<phreakys> is there a gui cvs available for kde?
<tenco> where is kmplayer?
<spiral> phreakys: cervisia, cvs:/ in konqueror
<tigermb> CyberMad: fire up k3b, iso buring
<phreakys> cool, tnx spiral
<spiral> phreakys: ;-)
<_stef> hello all :-)
<tenco> is there a repository which has kmplayer?
<CyberMad> thanks
<phreakys> tenco=> not the std universe/multiverse/backport
<phreakys> try finding a debian package
<_stef> I want to reinstall k3b I removed it and want to reinstall again but when I insert the cd the cd is not found. What is wrong?
<tenco> phreakys: but isnt it dangerously to mix debian and ubuntu packages?
<phreakys> shouldnt be a big problem tenco. ubuntu is debianbased
<jpatrick> _stef: try apt-get update while the cd is in the drive
<phreakys> you could also try converting other packages, like rpms with alien
<tenco> phreakys: i know, debian is the base. but i read sth about that packages shouldnt be mixed...
<phreakys> alien -d foo.rpm
<phreakys> well, i didnt have problems with it so far. 
<phreakys> just be careful ;)
<Aapzak> goodday room
<CyberMad> yes.. i don't have problem with alien command to so far
<tenco> phreakys: is ubuntu testing or unstable?
<CyberMad> i already converted crossover office pro rpm to deb
<phreakys> tenco, ubuntu is rocksolid :)
<Aapzak> CyberMad: still working on it?
<phreakys> but you may want to try kubuntu, if you like kde
<CyberMad> i install mIRC and right now i use mIRC on linux... there is no problem
<_stef> jpatrick: I tried thgis but the cd isnt found alway the message that I have to put the cdrom inside
<CyberMad> but when i install iTunes, the sounds didn't come out?
<tenco> phreakys: ah, no. i meant debian testing or debian unstable. i use kubuntu btw, but the most is the same for ubuntu and kubuntu, or?
<Aapzak> CyberMad: you should not be running Linux :)
<Aapzak> buy a Mac
<CyberMad> hahaha
<CyberMad> :P
<tenco> phreakys: e.g. the base-system: hotplug, hald, etc.pp.
<phreakys> yea, its it allmost the same stuff
<tenco> so, is (k)ubuntu debian testing or debian unstable?
<phreakys> its just that i like kde better
<tenco> phreakys: too
<Aapzak> tenco: It's not mapped like that
<_stef>   jpatrick: do you have another idea?
<phreakys> im not sure about that tenco
<tenco> Aapzak: like what, then?
<phreakys> it has a newer kernel std though
<CyberMad> stable or not is depends the kernel
<_stef>  Itried also apt-setup but same result
<phreakys> debian still sticks with 2.4 if im correct
<CyberMad> not the distro
<Aapzak> well, Kubuntu has KDE 3.4.1 or 3.4.2 I believe, that is not in Debian yet, so they build their own packages
<CyberMad> distro just package the appz
<phreakys> yea
<CyberMad> i like simplity of kubuntu
<tenco> Aapzak: and the base-system, is this deb testing or unstable?
<Aapzak> I think the same goes for the base system, you can't relate that 1:1 to a tree
<tenco> Aapzak: ok. so i will wait till kmplayer is in kubuntu, then.
<Aapzak> the kernel is newer, the kernel is linux :)
<phreakys> ill try it
<Aapzak> I think most packages come from experimental or self-build
<Aapzak> Kubuntu will be faster with releases than Debian, almost always I think
<CyberMad> tenco why u don't just kmplayer deb package?
<Aapzak> yeah, or compile it yourself
<tenco> because debian and kubuntu is out of sync
<Aapzak> you can dl the .deb and try
<CyberMad> i guess.. you will never find kubuntu goes to package kmplayer in their distro
<tenco> i want a reliable solution
<_stef> there are some problems with dependecies if you mix
<CyberMad> because kubuntu is about simplicity
<tenco> CyberMad: why?
<CyberMad> that's why
<Aapzak> I don't think everyone should stick to whats in the repository, you can always try to install a .deb or compile yourself, no harm in that
<phreakys> works fine
<tenco> perhaps theres a kde skin for mplayer out there :)
<phreakys> kmplayer installs without problems
<CyberMad> try use apt-get or aptitude to install kmplayer (maybe they have)
<phreakys> just install those 4 deb packages
<phreakys> dpkg -i foo.deb
<phreakys> sweet proggy btw :-)
<Aapzak> kmplayer is nice?
<phreakys> yea, looks nice
<Aapzak> kewl
<tenco> awh, ok. i will try
<tenco> :)
<phreakys> not sure if it adds something to kaffeine
<tenco> i removed kaboodle, kaffeine and noatun
<phreakys> ah :)
<Aapzak> mplayer is much more mature than the alternatives
<phreakys> what about xmms?
<Aapzak> xmms is good
<tenco> btw, i dont think that installing 3 different mediaplayers is "simplicity"
<Aapzak> :)
<phreakys> hehe
<Aapzak> amarok is rather nice
<phreakys> its free
<phreakys> ;)
<phreakys> yea, but i prefer xmms
<phreakys> with streamtuner 
<Aapzak> only thing: it has trouble scanning my music repos. through samba
<bz0b> can someone tell me if the sources for ubuntu are the same kubuntu?
<Aapzak> amarok that is, xmms works perfect
<tenco> i also use amarok. amarok and mplayer. thats enough
<bz0b> or are there are others for kubuntu?
<phreakys> ah
<Aapzak> bz0b: I think they are
<phreakys> winamp under wine? :)
<tenco> bz0b: yes, kubuntu is the kubuntu-desktop meta-package
<Aapzak> please, uninstall wine
<phreakys> why?
<phreakys> not stable?
<Aapzak> just use the linux alternatives
<Aapzak> it's pretty stable, what do you run under wine?
<phreakys> yea, but some software needs windows
<phreakys> i try to get used with gimp
<Aapzak> gimp is perfect
<phreakys> but photoshop wont run under linux :)
<phreakys> yea, i prefer gimp
<tenco> uhm, whats the rep with the debs for mplayer? maqurillia(sp?)
<Aapzak> photoshop is too expensive
<phreakys> i wanna run director under wine
<phreakys> http://www.xs4all.nl/~jjvrieze/kmplayer.html
<phreakys> just download them, and install locally with dpkg -i 
<phreakys> ehm
<phreakys> nm
<tenco> phreakys: ah, thanks
<Aapzak> gtg now ... bye!
<_mario> hello
<tenco> uhm, kpackage needs "su" which doesnt work, since root account is disabled...
<_mario> where can i set the default route for my network?
<phreakys> you can enable root account
<phreakys> or sudo
<phreakys> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<_mario> i tried to do it with kcmshell kcm_knetworkconfmodule, but after a reboot the default gateway is not there anymore, i need to redo it with route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<tenco> phreakys: i just want to test the simplicity, ok? :)
<phreakys> ;-)
<phreakys> sudo will do
<tenco> phreakys: i know dpkg, apt-get pretty much. i used debian over a year
<phreakys> ah
<tenco> phreakys: but i also want to test kubuntu about useability for "normal" users
<phreakys> i got used to it in 3 days
<tenco> phreakys: and things like kpackage not working or kynaptic not usable are rather disturbing...
<CyberMad> what is the best e-mail client in linux?
<jpatrick> Kmal
<tenco> CyberMad: depends
<jpatrick> Kmail
<phreakys> kynapic works doesnt it?
<jpatrick> well I like Kontact :)
<tenco> mutt, Kmail, mutt-ng
<tenco> phreakys: kynaptic is buggy and you dont want to use it to install packages...
<tenco> phreakys: i cannot handle dialogs
<CyberMad> thanks.. i will use Kmail then
<phreakys> it worked for me. only bug i noticed was the windowheight problem
<tenco> phreakys: e.g. when i tried to install leafnode with kynaptic, it fetched the the package, extracted it and hung forever at configuring
<phreakys> oops
<phreakys> ill try it too
<CyberMad> looks like Kmail not installed in kubuntu ?
<CyberMad> or i'm wrong
<tenco> so i think it doesnt handle dialogs not at all or not very well
<tenco> CyberMad: its just not in the kmen
<phreakys> here it goes :)\
<tenco> CyberMad: open a konsole and start it from there
<phreakys> whats leafnode btw? 
<tenco> thats another thing.
<jpatrick> CyberMad: It's built-into Kontact
<phreakys> yea, it hangs
<tenco> knode, kmail and a bunch of other kde-apps weren't in kmen after install!
<CyberMad> ow so i dont't need to install KMail :) thanks2
<CyberMad>  kmen  ?
<jpatrick> Just use Kontact
<CyberMad> so if someday i move to other distro, can i backup my contacts, e-mail to other e-mail client ?
<CyberMad> like KMail?
<jpatrick> It's stored in your $HOME folder
<tenco> jpatrick: uhm, is that intended?
<tenco> jpatrick: kontact as the only programm for kmail, knode etc?
<jpatrick> :<
<tenco> phreakys: i said so ;)
<phreakys> heh, yea. i cant install with apt anymore now
<tenco> phreakys: just kill the waiting dpkg processes
<phreakys> ah, tnx
<jpatrick> As long as your home folder is on a different partition :p
<CyberMad> yes :)
<CyberMad> jpatrick may i know what partition do you use to mount?
<jpatrick> You should be okay
<CyberMad> i only use 3
<CyberMad> root
<CyberMad> home
<CyberMad> swap
<jpatrick> I have 4
<jpatrick> root, home, swap, swap
<CyberMad> err... why swap swap?
<nikkia> jpatrick, why not just have enough swap to start with :P
<CyberMad> does 1 swap enough?
<jpatrick> no
<CyberMad> why why why?
<jpatrick> I have 1GB swap :p
<nikkia> altho, it'd be nice if you could 'raid' swap across 2 or more disks
<nikkia> jpatrick: i have 4GB
<jpatrick> I have 128MB RAM
<jpatrick> :(
<nikkia> i have 1GB of ram, and still find myself using more than 2GB of swap
<tenco> hmpff, kmplayer doesnt work
<CyberMad> ow so the teory of swap is 2x ram is can be expanded?
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  what in gods name are you doing?!?
<CyberMad> does it effect much... if i have 256 MB and use 1 GB swap?
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: work
<phreakys> :S
<nikkia> CyberMad: its just a guideline, if you need more than 2x ram, you need more than 2x ram :)
<PurpleMotion> work that requires 3gb of memory? i find that hard to believe
<CyberMad> damn.. can't find anywhere package of cbrpager
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: yes, i'm a software engineer, my current project is written in java, and has a little under 1GB of data
<PurpleMotion> ah
<PurpleMotion> right on
<nikkia> by the time you add together emacs, eclipse, X, KDE, java and the data, you get about to 3GB
<PurpleMotion> THAT makes sense
<PurpleMotion> hell eclipse by itself is a memory whore
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: i found its memory usage dropped if i only use it for build/run
<phreakys> wtf, i rebooted my computer, and now the whole kde-desktop is back to zero
<nikkia> ie, don't ever open a text editor window within it
<PurpleMotion> right on
<nikkia> so i use xemacs on another screen, and just refresh the project to get eclipse to rebuild :)
<PurpleMotion> emacs is evil
<phreakys> waaah
<nikkia> nah, emacs is great, once you're used to it
<PurpleMotion> id rather use charcoal and a piece of slate
<phreakys> i got a ubuntu desktop now on kubuntu
<phreakys> synaptic instead of kynaptic :S
<tenco> phreakys: ?
<PurpleMotion> good
<PurpleMotion> kynaptic is frightening
<CyberMad> do you have any good site reference for setting NAT, Proxy (Squid) and Bandwidth Limiter (HTB), i mean step by step tutorial...?
<tenco> PurpleMotion: jup
<phreakys> i dont understand :-S
<tenco> phreakys: what have you done?
<PurpleMotion> phreakys:  youre better off using synaptic in kde than kynaptic
<phreakys> yea, but all my kde settings are gone
<Hobbsee> synaptic is way better than kynaptic, in any desktop
<phreakys> lol
<phreakys> well, ok
<PurpleMotion> kynaptic is still in an infantile stage, is NOT EVEN CLOSE to complete, and is downrigth frightening in some of its assumptions :D
<phreakys> but it strikes me when such a thing happens for no reason
<tenco> me too
<tenco> btw, kmplayer doesnt work
<phreakys> not?
<tenco> i cant play videos with it
<phreakys> arg
<phreakys> maybe need some codecs?
<tenco> i installed mplayer already
<phreakys> hm
<PurpleMotion> kmplayer?
<tenco> jep
<PurpleMotion> yeesh
<_mario> hello
<PurpleMotion> whats wrong with mplayers gui?
<tenco> its not kde?
<_mario> where can i get spamassassin from?
<PurpleMotion> oh my god
<tenco> :)
<_mario> do i have to add an additional apt-source?
<tenco> PurpleMotion: btw, where do i need to install new skins for mplayer into? ~/.mplayer/skins does not work
<PurpleMotion> heh
<PurpleMotion> it wouldnt
<PurpleMotion> try
<PurpleMotion> ~/.mplayer/Skin
<satafterh> where can I download the lastest stable kernel and what verson would that be??
<satafterh> anyone?
<PurpleMotion> but i just install them system-wide into /usr/share/mplayer/Skin
<tenco> PurpleMotion: disgusting. capital letters
<PurpleMotion> tenco:  dont bitch at me
<tenco> PurpleMotion: its not your fault :)
<PurpleMotion> I know
<PurpleMotion> thats why i said dont bitch at me
<tenco> PurpleMotion: i didnt bitch at you
* PurpleMotion has a "My Pornography" directory :>
<tenco> PurpleMotion: with disgusting i meant the capital letter. the capital letter in "Skin"
<phreakys> lol
<PurpleMotion> I know
<tenco> ha, got a plastik skin for mplayer :)
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: that'll make it nice and easy for the FBI to find :P
<satafterh> I have an amd atlon 2600+ running a 386 kernel, would I notice any differance with a k7 or 686 kernel?
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  I'm free, white, and over 21.. As long as they dont yank it over my keyboard, i dont much care
<phreakys> hm
* phreakys tries reboot
<phreakys> darn
<phreakys> nothing changed
<phreakys> how can a kubuntu distro change to ubuntu suddenly?
<jbasilio> anyone know how to, by default, start multiple X sessions?
<tenco> phreakys: dont know. is kdm still there?
<phreakys> yea, kdm is working, but it has the structure of ubuntu now
<tenco> ?
<phreakys> some things are different from kubuntu like the theme manager, packet manager
<tenco> uhm, what session type have you selected in kdm?
<phreakys> i didnt select anything i guess
<tenco> ok, try this
<tenco> log out, and in kdm select "kde" session-type before loging in again
<phreakys> ok
<phreakys> hm
<tenco> and?
<phreakys> session type gnome, kde and default
<phreakys> im running kde now
<tenco> ok
<phreakys> its running an ubuntu splash then
<phreakys> and starts with ubuntu's kde
<tenco> so no kubuntu?
<phreakys> nah, its kdeubuntu now
<phreakys> well, fine to me ;-)
<tenco> :)
<tenco> you know aptitude?
<phreakys> no?
<tenco> hm, ok
<tenco> ...not ok :)
<tenco> its a package manager
<phreakys> apt?
<phreakys> aah
<tenco> like synaptic but for the console
<phreakys> yea, i use apt
<tenco> and more reliable :)
<phreakys> yes, true
<phreakys> maybe i can reinstall kubuntu desktop settings
<tenco> just try it with sudo aptitude
<tenco> jup
<tenco> search for sth like kubuntu-desktop
<satafterh> i am new to linux and i have seen a few people say kde is not stable, i have not had an issue in the month running kubuntu aand gnome is kind of boring looking
<phreakys> weird
<phreakys> kubuntu desktop was not installed
<phreakys> i think this happened after i shut down dpkg with killall -9 dpkg
<phreakys> i guess it will restore the settings now :-)
<phreakys> *reboot*
<phreakys> pfew
<phreakys> its back
<phreakys> :-D
<tenco> :)
<phreakys> tnx for the tip tenco
<pl_ice_> hey
<phreakys> ey
<tenco> np. now you know why kynaptic is evil :)
<pl_ice_> u guys using mesg by any chance?
<phreakys> heh :)
<tenco> bye!
<phreakys> bye
<PurpleMotion> why is it every time someone says 'bible thumper' i hear 'bible humper'?
<PurpleMotion> i retract that question. i'm going to bed
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: i dunno, i think its related to having a 'My pornography' directory :P
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  you think the My Pornography Directory is bad.... it's organized by the type of pornography :D I have Sodomy, Menage, Fellatio, Cunnilingus, Lesbian, Threesomes, etc etc etc
<nikkia> yes, i imagine you would
<PurpleMotion> over half of it is my wife's you know....
<PurpleMotion> well, about half, actually
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: don't doubt it, i have a sizable collection too
<PurpleMotion> ;) most people do.. it's just us bold few who admit it
<PurpleMotion> but i also smoke weed, drink, and trip whenever i can find a suitable hallucinogen
<PurpleMotion> hostname:
<PurpleMotion> psilocybin
<nikkia> wow, thanks
<nikkia> you just reminded me of an album i'm missing
<PurpleMotion> anytime ;)
<PurpleMotion> LOL
<PurpleMotion> what album is that?
<nikkia> The Cars
<nikkia> bah, its not on the torrent site i use :/
<_thiago> hey, hi everyone
<PurpleMotion> try a different site
<PurpleMotion> hi thiago
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: i only download music in FLAC format
<nikkia> so the site i use is pretty much 'it' :/
<PurpleMotion> torrentreactor.net, torrentspy.com, piratebay.some_shit
<PurpleMotion> oh
<nikkia> everywhere else tends to be MP3 junk
<PurpleMotion> like you can hear the difference
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: yes, i can
<_thiago> what is the best multimedia player for kubuntu nowadays?
<PieD> _thiago: ...
<PurpleMotion> mplayer
<PieD> music player only : amaroK
<_thiago> for video?
<nikkia> _thiago: most people like amarok, but its lack of anything but mp3 and ogg support is annoying
<PieD> else mplayer or kaffeine
<PurpleMotion> shouldnt that be Kamaro by traditional kde naming convention?
<nikkia> _thiago: for video, i use xine
<PurpleMotion> yeah amaroK needs plugins
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: well, it is written amaroK *shrug*
<PieD> nikkia: can't amaroK support wav, wma... ?
<PurpleMotion> for video and audio and codecs and whatnot
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: it can actually *play* lots of formats with the right backend
<PieD> using an engine including that codecs
<_thiago> thanks, im using xmms for mp3, but im looking foward for a decent video player
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: the problem is, it can't hold anything but mp3 and ogg in its collection
<nikkia> and the collection is clearly the main reason to use amaroK
<PurpleMotion> which is ridiculous
<PurpleMotion> yah
<PieD> nikkia: how can't it handle a no-documented format like wma ?
<PurpleMotion> i love how it sorts
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: more so when you realise that KDE itself handles lots of formats, and can extract meta info from almost all of them
<PieD> how can you retrieve tags from wma files ?
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  so someone needs to light a fire uner the guys ass who writes amaroK
<nikkia> pied, i don't care about WMA, but there are plenty of documented file formats that it COULD support
<PurpleMotion> i gotta take a leak, ill brb
<PieD> send bug reports
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: tbh, given some of his blog, i dunno if its worthwhile
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: it might be better off to write an alternative, you only really need a collection manager and let KDE handle playback and getting the meta info
<PieD> nikkia: it's not better !
<PurpleMotion> id use mplayer for the backend
<PurpleMotion> well except for streaming
<PurpleMotion> mplayer doesnt seem to stream for shit
<PieD> amaroK can use xine for the backend
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: ffmpeg is another option
<PieD> and it works perfectly
<PieD> you only have to extend their library
<PieD> is that so hard ?
<nikkia> PieD: yes
<PurpleMotion> it can use gstreamer too cant it?
<_thiago> ive just installed kaffeiine, and its already crashed...
<PieD> PurpleMotion: yes, it can
<nikkia> PieD: the collection manager is very badly written, IMO
<PieD> nikkia: you can't even report bugs ?
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  have you had a look at the source?
<nikkia> pied, given that it doesn't recognise 99% of my music, wtf should i run it to run bugs ?
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: yes
<PieD> ...
<PurpleMotion> that nasty, eh
<PieD> nikkia: that's the worst behaviour you could have
<PurpleMotion> nikkia so write us a new one
<PurpleMotion> same basic behavior, proper support
<nikkia> PieD: if it recognised most of my music, i would run it, and report bugs, but i'm not running it just to go 'oh look, it doesn't recognise over 50GB of my music
<PurpleMotion> we'll all salivate gratuitously towards you for it :)
<PieD> what format is your music ?
<PieD> you even didn't say it
<PurpleMotion> yeah she did
<nikkia> pied, flac and aac
<PurpleMotion> flac
<PieD> flac isn't supported by amaroK ?
<PieD> I believed it was
<nikkia> pied, no
<PieD> report bug
<roguejedix_> Sure it is
<PieD> that's so hard to click on a button ?
<roguejedix_> My amarok plays flac files just fine
<PurpleMotion> but the organizer doesnt list them
<nikkia> roguejedix_: plays, or recognises in the collection ?
<PurpleMotion> thats her point
<nikkia> roguejedix_: there's a big difference
<nikkia> if i just want to play files one by one, i can use noatun
<PurpleMotion> I know I would *LOVE* one place to organize all my movies, music, and internet tv and radio stations (both asf and mp3, etc) together
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: *nod* what you want, and what i really want, then, is a media manager, rather than a media player
<roguejedix_> Whoops, my bad then
<PurpleMotion> yeah
<PurpleMotion> but a media manager that embeds the player
<PurpleMotion> one interface for everything
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: ie, something that can store details, but let something else do the work of playing the media - be it gstreamer, xine, mplayer, kde/arts
<PurpleMotion> write it for me, nikkia
<PurpleMotion> i'll give you some porn :>
<PurpleMotion> but it has to be able to manage streaming audio and video too
<PurpleMotion> especially wma/wmv/asf
* PurpleMotion hearts gstreamer
<PieD> PurpleMotion: wma and wmv must be banned !
<PurpleMotion> screw that
<PurpleMotion> just build in support
<PieD> nikkia: amaroK supports flac in the library
<PieD> PurpleMotion: that formats are pieces of shit !
<PieD> you can't use it on PPC linux for instance
<PurpleMotion> whatever, lots of stuff is released in them, therefore i require support. i couldn't possibly care less about peoples opinions over open and closed source formats and codecs, ALL I care about is whether or not it works.
<PurpleMotion> so take your holy war elsewhere :)
<PurpleMotion> !start a wm war
<ubotu> fluxbox decimates gnome
<PieD> you can't support them without win32codecs
<PieD> so you can't support them builtin
<PurpleMotion> w32codecs
<PurpleMotion> and as long as the player looks for those codecs we dont have a problem
<PieD> PurpleMotion: they was called win32codecs (I don't remember where and when)
<PieD> and is it legal to use them ?
<PieD> I'm not sure
<PurpleMotion> do I care?
<PurpleMotion> nope
<nikkia> pied, there's actually little reason why they couldn't work on PPC Linux, via qemu
<PieD> you can't distribute an application if you don't know if it's legal !
<nikkia> they wouldn't be fast, but then, the cpu required for decoding wma isn't huge anyway
<PurpleMotion> see thats the difference between us, you bother yourself with trivial legalities that will NEVER come into play fromy our own PERSONAL use. I don't
<PieD> nikkia: do you call that a solution ?
<PieD> if yes, then I can say all windows apps run on linux
<PurpleMotion> PieD:  so leave the systemt he way it is. allow for codecs as plugins
<nikkia> pied, its more of a solution than running around shouting 'they should be banned!' is, when the latter will acomplish nothing, because commercial radio stations will just ignore you and continue to stream .wma
<PieD> I suppose that's why so much people use MSN : they don't care about licenses
<PurpleMotion> LOTS of windows apps run BETTER on linux than they do on windows
<PieD> commercial radio sends shit here, in France
* PurpleMotion whistles innocently
<PieD> and online music "shops" doesn't have any music I like nor firefox support
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  if you wrote such an app... multifaceted, even, it would surely replace amaroK and definately make it into the next release of KDE.. you could even piss off the amaroK author by naming it Kamaro ;)
<PieD> PurpleMotion: KDE cares about legal issues
<mornfall> PurpleMotion: heh?
<PurpleMotion> PieD:  oh gods would you stuff it already. Amarok is COMPLETELY capable of playing EVERY restricted format that anything else is capable of. Besides we're not talking about a player, we're talking about a media manager that EMBEDS the necessary players - EXACTLY as amaroK does, just the author of amaroK was too lazy to write in support for any formats other than mp3 and ogg in the collection...
<PurpleMotion> amaroK doesnt PLAY anything
<PurpleMotion> it uses a backend
<PurpleMotion> afaik
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: correct
<PieD> you spoke about builltin support of wma
<PurpleMotion> i meant the media manager
<PurpleMotion> sorry to not have clarified
<PurpleMotion> for example
<PurpleMotion> mplayer plays wma with w32codecs installed
<PurpleMotion> so does xine
<PurpleMotion> so does gstreamer
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: libavcodec can handle some of the wmas too
<nikkia> (aka ffmpeg)
<PurpleMotion> you're in bed with ffmpeg, aren't you ;)
<PurpleMotion> this app would simply list and organize my wma/wmv files and play them using whatever was appropriate
<PurpleMotion> but it would embed the player
<PurpleMotion> one set of controls for everything
<jbasilio> anyone know how to, by default, start multiple X sessions?
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  thats all fine and good, but under no circumstances should compatibility be comprimised...
<PurpleMotion> if it plays 'some' wma but not all, there should be a failsafe to check other apps for compatibility before giving up on the format
<PurpleMotion> that make sense?
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: you'd probably want a way to set the backend per catalog item
<CyberMad> damn,.. how to make my vncviewer works with my keyboard too?
<CyberMad> i use Real VNC
<CyberMad> and just support mouse :(
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: as WMA7 might play better via libavcodec than via w32codecs, for example
<PurpleMotion> see, people, Multimedia is my bread and butter. I'm a ginormous media buff. I have every movie within 48 hours of its theatre release, i have every cd on release day, and every xbox game usually a week before it releases
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  right on
<PurpleMotion> I have terabytes dedicated to movies spanning the past ten years
<CyberMad> i already choose "Accept keyboard events from clients" in Real VNC Server Properties (User-Mode)
<CyberMad> but looks like only accept input from mouse :(
<PurpleMotion> vnc can be fickle
<PurpleMotion> use rdp :)
<CyberMad> rdp must be log off the system :(
<PurpleMotion> i thought there was a setting for that
<PurpleMotion> anyways
<CyberMad> because the windows still running for processing
<PurpleMotion> i gotta hit the sack
<CyberMad> yes... i already did
<PurpleMotion> later people
<CyberMad> i already choose "Accept keyboard events from clients" in Real VNC Server Properties (User-Mode)
<pl_ice_> anyone uses mesg ? between to linux boxes/
<pl_ice_> ?/
<PurpleMotion> nikkia, it's been a pleasure as always (well, except when you're 'critiquing' my desktop :P~ )
<CyberMad> pl_ice_ Qnext
<CyberMad> but it's slow
<PurpleMotion> but thats gotten better too ;)
<CyberMad> it's support multiplatform
<PurpleMotion> PieD:  much fun fighting with you
<PurpleMotion> everyone else, cheerio
<nikkia> see ya later PM
<PieD> PurpleMotion: I prefer having fun with my python bot
<PieD> adding useless (so obligatory) features
<PurpleMotion> !start a distro war
<ubotu> debian rules over redhat
<PieD> that's what amaroK has and you'll need a lot of time to have it in another player
<PieD> (lyrics, wiki, cover manager...)
<pl_ice_> CyberMad , is that a program? or .. ? explain pls
<PurpleMotion> none of those are really difficult
<CyberMad> program
<nikkia> pied, i imagine about 10 people care about wiki support in a media player/manager
<PurpleMotion> pull covers from cddb these days
<CyberMad> google it
<PurpleMotion> use the same method wmp uses to pull covers
<PieD> nikkia: no, I really like that support
<pl_ice_> oki
<nikkia> pied, as for covers, its not exceptionally hard, i've written such things before
<PieD> I learn things about the artists I'm listening to
<nikkia> pied, great, we just need to find the other 9 people then :P
<PurpleMotion> AHH! I'm not getting sucked back into this...
<CyberMad> vncviewer -fullscreen 192.168.1.1   <- i already use that to get connected to my  windows box
<CyberMad> is that anything more?
<PurpleMotion> I promised my childrens I would take them to their friends today and I aim to do so before dark!
<CyberMad> so i can input from keyboard
<PurpleMotion> (I like to install vnc on ppls computers when theyre not paying attentiont hen fuck with them while they're trying to work)
<PurpleMotion> yes, i have way too much free time
<CyberMad> lol
<CyberMad> can u input keyboard?
<CyberMad> can u input character from keyboard?
<CyberMad> i mean from linux to windows use VNC
<Bjerrk> Hi! How long does Kubuntu take to boot? (My brother's getting a new HDD for his birthday, and i'm gonna surprise him by putting Linux on it :). I just happens that he wants a fast booting OS).
<jpatrick> I takes 2 minutes on my brothers and sister's computer
<jpatrick> It*
<CyberMad> depends on processor
<CyberMad> memory, etc
<Bjerrk> what about on a 2.4 ghz intel p4, with 512 mb's of ram? :)
<jpatrick> My bro's computer has PII and 256MB RAM
* CyberMad on 1,8 GHz 256 MB
<jpatrick> Bjerrk: that's fast
<CyberMad> takes 1 mins
<Bjerrk> nice :)... i've heard that Kubuntu is fast at booting...
<CyberMad> to thw login page
<Bjerrk> Is Yoper faster?
<jpatrick> It is
<jpatrick> Yoper, eww
<CyberMad> quite faster than redhat
<CyberMad> it depends on what package in other distro you installed and choose as start up service
<Bjerrk> jpatrick: maybe yoper is eww, but ATM he's using windowsxp home
<Bjerrk> I find this "my distro is better that your distro"-thing extremely ridiculous. We're all using Linux FFS :D
<jpatrick> :P
<jpatrick> :D
<CyberMad> every distro have own advantages
<PieD> Bjerrk: so every distro sucks since the linux kernel sucks when it's compared with hurd :p
<roguejedix_> Do I smell BSD coming?
<PieD> BSD is horrible
<Bjerrk> PieD: NO! Every distro rocks! :D
<PieD> I can't install it on my computer
<PieD> Bjerrk: even mine ?
<Bjerrk> PieD: i wouldn't know...
<CyberMad> do you know any better Yahoo! Messenger client than kopete, because in Kopete i don't which person that "on SMS" or not -_- 
<roguejedix_> Try gaim
<CyberMad> please help me... does gaim better than kopete?
<CyberMad> or do you know anything better?
<jpatrick> Gaim's MetaContact feature is horrible
<CyberMad> this is my online internet messenger
<roguejedix_> Sorry, I don't really understand what you're after
<CyberMad> and i need the best software of it
<CyberMad> every time i send message to my friends.. and i don't that he on SMS, not online :(
<CyberMad> every time i send message to my friends.. and i don't know that he on SMS, not online :(
<roguejedix_> Like I said, try gaim. If that doesn't work for you, I'm out of ideas, really
<roguejedix_> Though Kopete works just fine for me
<CyberMad> where can i get gaim? from sourceforge or just simple from aptitude / apt-get ?
<milksteak> apt-get
<CyberMad> ok thanks
<milksteak> gaim's rather nice
<Xk2c> hello
<roguejedix_> aptitude / apt-get
<milksteak> I've never really liked kopete much
<milksteak> bleh
<milksteak> this is getting annoying
<milksteak> vmware refuses to install
<CyberMad> why do you use vmware?
<CyberMad> for windows OS?
<roguejedix_> milksteak: Really? I've installed it just fine. My problem was it wouldn't stay installed
<milksteak> heh
<milksteak> well using the .tar.gz, I'll run vmware-install.pl
<milksteak> and it keeps failing to copy services.sh to where ever it goes
<milksteak> just then I got the .rpm
<milksteak> used alien on it
<milksteak> installed
<milksteak> then when I go to run
<milksteak> I get
<milksteak> /usr/bin/vmware: line 85: /etc/vmware/locations: No such file or directory
<milksteak> /usr/bin/vmware: line 183: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: No such file or directory
<milksteak> /usr/bin/vmware: line 183: exec: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: cannot execute: No such file or directory
<ralph1> Hi all: Is there a problem with the repositories? I tryed to do a apt-get update, but a lot of the repositories look like they are down.
<milksteak> ralph1, mine are working fine
<Xk2c> ralph1, yesterday I had Probs with the Backports Server
<ralph1> milksteak: mine are not looks like mostly backport repositories but there are othlers also timeing out
<Xk2c> ralph1, after changing this mirrow all worked fine again
<Xk2c> ralph1, now i use: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Bjerrk> is it possible to Install Kubuntu on PATA disks?
<ralph1> Xk2c: were you using the planetmirrow.com site
<Xk2c> ralph1, yes I think so
<Bjerrk> And if so... What's the procedure?
<Xk2c> ralph1, can't remeber exactly, cause i erased it allready from sourses.lis
<Xk2c> t
<ralph1> Xk2c: Let me change that and see how it goes than.
<Xk2c> ralph1, ;)
<martin-> nee some help: I installed a debian package (openmsx). When installing i got some reports about a different libc6 version. I chose to ignore that error and the program works fine. However, when i want to use synaptic package manager he complains about broken packages and with every action wants to remove that packages. Can i somehow let synaptic ignore broken packages?
<tribe``> yo, anyone knows if i can install a kubuntu live-cd?
<Xk2c> tribe``, afaik no
<Xk2c> tribe``, there is an install CD too
<ralph1> Xk2c: Getting rid of the planetmirrow repositories got rid of my problem. Thanks very much. Now it is onto trying to delete openoffice 1.1.3 which seems to want to take kubuntu-desktop with it.
<Xk2c> ralph1, :D
<Xk2c> Now it is onto trying to delete openoffice 1.1.3 which seems?? ralph1 why?
<Xk2c> ralph1, i had not this
<ralph1> Xk2c: every time I have used synaptic, kynapic to try and remove openoffice to indicates that it wants to also remove kunbuntu-desktop. Some one on the channel stated that they had the same problem everytime they try to delete something it wants to delete kunbutu-desktop also.
<tribe``> ok thx Xk2c, just didnt wan't to download a 600MB file again =p
<Xk2c> tribe``, ;)
<Xk2c> ralph1, seems to me, that Ooffice is an dependency from kunbuntu-desktop
<jpatrick> it is
<jpatrick> I hate that
<Xk2c> ralph1, this means u can't remove Oofiice without kunbuntu-desktop
<jpatrick> then remove Kubuntu-desktop
<Xk2c> s/Oofiice/Ooffice
<Xk2c> jpatrick, ;P
<nikkia> lol @ NHL 2k5
<nikkia> two amazing goals within a minute, one passed to a player then shot between his legs behind him, another where it bounced off the goalies' shoulder into the net
<ralph1> Xk2c: what I was planning to do was go to termianl apt-get remove openoffice, then restore/reinstall kunbutu-desktop then install the openoffice2 package I have created from the script on the forum.
<Xk2c> ralph1, the only possibilty to accomplish this I konw is: dpkg --get-selections | grep 'install$' | awk '{print $1}' > list.txt
<Xk2c> ralph1, then  aptitude reinstall $(cat list.txt)
<Xk2c> ralph1, but this will reinstall EVERYTHING
<Xk2c> !
<ubotu> Xk2c: I haven't a clue
<ralph1> Xk2c: But now I am not sure that is wise.
<Xk2c> ralph1, try to instal first openoffice2, then rmove openoffice
<Xk2c> ralph1, have i got u right u like to replace openoffice with openoffice2?
<Xk2c> ralph1 Xk2c: But now I am not sure that is wise. >> It will overright all the changes u made in /etc
<Xk2c> ralph1, ao shuold make a backup BEFOR!!!
<Xk2c> s/ao/so
<ralph1> Xk2c: The fourm script that created the openoffice 1.9.122.deb stated that openoffice had to be removed before openoffice2 could be installed.
<Xk2c> ralph1, ic
<Xk2c> ralph1, the link to this article??
<ralph1> Xk2c: one minute let me look it up
<Xk2c> ralph1, ;) sure, no prob
<sixfeet> nicht da
<sixfeet> <empty clipboard>
<ralph1> Xk2c: Here is the link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30866&highlight=openoffice the script is on the last page. I have already created the deb but need to remove openoffice 1 before installing it
<Xk2c> ralph1, ic, will read
<ralph1> Xk2c: oops the script I used is on page 24 of the thread, looks like someone updated the script on the last page
<Xk2c> ralph1, ic
<Bags> Hi room. 
<Bags> You've got a noob here with  a couple of PPC machines with Kubuntu
<Bags> I can't log into a folder share on the Kubuntu machines with a winXP machine. Any thoughts?
<Xk2c> ralph1, there are also deb's fpr Oo2 in repos
<Xk2c> s/fpr/for
<Xk2c> ralph1, Oo2  1.9.79.2
<Xk2c> ralph1, why not use this?
<Bags> Both machines are appearing in the right windows domain and I can log into each other Kubuntu machine with the other. 
<Bags> I don't think I'm entering the right username and password, but I'm not sure I've set up the permissions and user accounts right...
<ralph1> Xk2c: was trying to get a newer build I know ubuntu breezy has 1.9.121
<d>  I'm currently running Kubuntu Hoary w/ KDE 3.4.2. If I upgrade the kernel, will a 'Suspend to disk' option appear under the KDE shutdown menu? What kernel version do I need?
<Xk2c> ralph1, seems I'm one of this lonly hoary stable users  ;P
<Xk2c> ralph1, seems i found that script
<ralph1> Xk2c: That is what I am running, but I have just installed ubuntu breezy on to my test partition. It is impressive, but not KDE. Have not played with it enough yet to see if I can get kubuntu-desktop installed on it
<Xk2c> ralph1, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Xk2c> ralph1, but ther is a gcc transition right on the way
<d> Do I need to upgrade to breezy of can I just update the kernel to get suspend to disk?
<Xk2c> ralph1, be careful with this, cause kde depends much on this
<ralph1> Xk2c: I think so 
<Xk2c> ralph1, ok our prob is: Oo1 is installed and is an dependcy of kubuntu-desktop, Oo2 can't be installed at the same time, right?
<ralph1> Xk2c: I think for now I am going to play it safe and see if the 1.9.79 will install and work with my files that were created with a newer build
<ralph1> Xk2c: yes that is the problem
<Xk2c> ralph1, in breezy repos should be newer version
<Xk2c> ralph1, 1.9.79 is hoary
<ralph1> Xk2c: that is right
<ralph1> Xk2c: breezy has version 1.9.121
<Xk2c> ralph1, is there a equivalent of emerge --inject in Ubuntu (from Gentoo)
<Xk2c> ?
<ralph1> Xk2c: no idea
<Xk2c> ralph1, wouldn't that help
<Xk2c> ?
<Xk2c> isn't that the newest version?
<Xk2c> hmm
<ralph1> Xk2c: 1.9.122 or 1.9.123 is the latest if memory serves me right, but 1.9.121 is good enough for me.
<ralph1> Xk2c: maybe the easiest way is for me to boot breezy and pull the files I need to work on from hoary and just be done with it.
<Xk2c> ralph1, Maybe I'm wrong but this will probably not work
<Xk2c> ralph1, u can't use packages from breezy in hoary
<ralph1> Xk2c: ?
<Xk2c> ralph1, understand u right: You will download the breezy packages and install it in hoary?
<ralph1> Xk2c: No I was think of booting up my breezy install and move the openoffice files I need to work on from my hoary partition to my breezy partition
<Xk2c> ralph1, ahhhh ic
<Xk2c> ralph1, jap
<Xk2c> ralph1, but remeber breezy _IS_ testing
<Xk2c> defently
<ralph1> Xk2c: I know but for me on this hardware it seems more stable than my kubuntu hoary install.
<Xk2c> ralph1, ;D
<Xk2c> ic
<Xk2c> ralph1, which means Ubuntu Breezy Team made a good job!!
<Xk2c> ;)
<Xk2c> ralph1, and do not dist-upgrade
<ralph1> Xk2c: was when I first installed it. Took me days of reading the forums, asking questions and problly over a week of work to get were it worked like it should.
<Xk2c> ralph1, gcc transition!
<Xk2c> ralph1, Ubuntu was for the one distro that were customized the most I liked, than any other else
<Xk2c> ralph1, Ubuntu rocks
<Xk2c> ;)
<Xk2c> ralph1, good luck :)
<ralph1> Xk2c: For now I just plan of moveing the one or two files I need to work with. And then play. I like my hoary Kubuntu install, and not too sure I want to upgrade as soon as Kubuntu Breezy comes out.
<Xk2c> ralph1, ic
<ralph1> Xk2c: Think I will waite a while before I break this install.
<Xk2c> ralph1, *lool*
<Xk2c> ralph1, jap
<Xk2c> ralph1, me2
<Xk2c> ralph1, 4weeks or so...
<Xk2c> ;P
<Xk2c> and then....
<ralph1> Xk2c: Outside of some packages I would like to have updated this is my sweet spot.
<Xk2c> ralph1, right now i have the frist Linux installation, that is just right the way i would like to have
<Xk2c> ralph1, and i tried aaaa lot of distros
<eazel7> do you think it is possible to create a graphical qt frontend for the kubuntu installation as lycoris had?
<ralph1> Xk2c: And how knows maybe some one on the channel will make me backports of those
<Xk2c> ralph1, to make a distro is a full time job
<Xk2c> ralph1, i always want the latest version of this or that
<Xk2c> ralph1, but there is also stability and so..
<ralph1> Xk2c: Me too I have tried them all and moved on frustrated with them all. The closest I came was Kanotix, but it tracks Debian testing too closely, a upgrade on the wrong day can destroy your system.
<Xk2c> ralph1, *lool* ohhhh yes
<Xk2c> ralph1, i know
<Xk2c> ralph1, tried a lot times
<Xk2c> ;)
<Xk2c> knoppix is great
<Xk2c> but only as live-System
<ralph1> Xk2c: me too I want stability, but also the latest KDE, Kmymoney2, OpenOffice and Gramps, the rest I do not care about so much
<Xk2c> ralph1, *loooool*
<Xk2c> ralph1, in my opinion Ubuntu does a great job on just right this...
<ralph1> Xk2c: This is the closest to meeting all my wants.
<penguinboy> hey hey hey
<Xk2c> ralph1, yeah ;) that's true
<penguinboy> how can I view files with the following extensions:  wmv, avi, mpg, mpeg????
<ralph1> Xk2c: And a kind soul on the channel was kind enough to backport some packages for me that I really needed and that has kept me here.
<Xk2c> ralph1, :) coool
<eazel7> penguinboy: look ubuntuguide.org ;)
<Xk2c> ralph1, the community rocks!!!!
<ralph1> Xk2c: Yes
<penguinboy> well sure...i was looking for the easy answer!  haha
<Xk2c> ralph1, one for all,all for one
<Xk2c> ,)
<penguinboy> An error occurred while loading http://www.ubuntuguide.org:
<penguinboy> Unknown host www.ubuntuguide.org
* ralph1 Kubuntu Rocks !!!!!!!
<OculusAquilae> penguinboy: it works for me
<penguinboy> mm
<OculusAquilae> ralph1: it does
<OculusAquilae> penguinboy: perhaps http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html helps you
<Xk2c> ralph1, ;)
<Xk2c> ralph1, i have installed them both
<Xk2c> ralph1, i use the programms just i like, right away
<Xk2c> ralph1, doesn't matter to me if kde or gnome
<Xk2c> ralph1, they all work great together (only sidenode kde progs need a bitt longer to load in gnome)
<Xk2c> http://liberta.frequence3.net:19000/frequence3.ogg   rocks ;)
<ralph1> Xk2c: I prefer KDE Programs, but when a Gnome one is superiour, Or a KDE one does not exist for it I use gnome. Just do not like the gnome desktop stuff
<Xk2c> ralph1, ic
<Xk2c> ralph1, was the same for me befor Ubuntu
<Xk2c> ralph1, but since Ubuntu i started to really like gnome
<Xk2c> ralph1, not the the standard ganome
<Xk2c> ralph1, but the customized version from Ubuntu
<Bags> Ok. I've worked it out. 
<apokryphos> Xk2c: is it that customized? Seems fairly standard to me
<Bags> I need to manually make a sambapasswd file and populate it. 
<Xk2c> ralph1, everything worked for me out of the box
<Xk2c> ralph1, usb sound 
<CyberMad> do you where to find debian package? i want to search "cbrpager"
<Xk2c> ralph1, everything
<Bags> Strange that they give you such a beautiful GUI and then make you use the shell to enable it's functions...
<ralph1> Xk2c: Perhaps that will happen with me also. After having seen Ubuntu breezy, I am thinking when the time comes. I will update to Ubuntu Breezy and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Xk2c> ralph1, *lool*
<Xk2c> ralph1, feel free
<Xk2c> ;)
<apokryphos> ralph1: the time is now ;-)
<Xk2c> may the force be with u  ;D
<Xk2c> *lool*
<ralph1> Xk2c: For me everthing in Ubuntu Breezy works out of the box, but my Kubuntu Hoary to alot of work to get to the same point.
<CyberMad> how to get these files?
<CyberMad> checking for g++... no
<CyberMad> checking for c++... no
<CyberMad> checking for gpp... no
<CyberMad> etc
<apokryphos> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<CyberMad> thanks
<ralph1> Xk2c: some of the time was just learning about ubuntu and finding the knowledge I needed to get it all working.
<Xk2c> ralph1, understand
<Xk2c> ralph1, me2
<ralph1> apokryphos: not so sure of the timeing, maybe by time colony 4 comes out I will not be able to resist
<Xk2c> ralph1, but it is worth the time
<apokryphos> Sure, up to you. It's actually fairly stable now, though.
<Xk2c> ralph1, for me Ubuntu-Gome is standard Deskop and I use some kde apps
<Xk2c> ralph1, never could life without konqueror  ,)
<Xk2c> :P
<OculusAquilae> lol
<Bags> I quite like KDE. 
<ralph1> apokryphos: From a brief play and install of ubuntu Breezy it does seem very stable, But I am mainly a KDE desktop man and I do not think it is ready in Breezy yet.
<Bags> I'm a noob, and found Gnome to be a little too foreign to me. 
<apokryphos> ralph1: I am only a KDE desktop man, and kde 3.4.2 is in Breezy now as it is; works fairly fine, since it was only adjusted a little for Breezy
<Bags> The accessories in KDE are quite interesting... 
<PieD> Bags: gnome fanatics says KDE isn't for noobs while gnome is because gnome has less options
<Bags> PieD: Is that right? 
<PieD> they say that, but simplicity can be a matter of taste
<apokryphos> KDE has infinitely more features and better functionality, as far as I've seen. I really think the usability is better; plus the small fact that 99% of my apps are kde 8)
<PieD> is there a hope to see KDE 3.5 in kubuntu 5.10 ?
<ralph1> apokryphos: but what of gcc transition which is still on going
<_StarScream> PieD: odd how most enterprise distro's ship with KDE :)
<PieD> apokryphos: yes, off course :)
<apokryphos> PieD: they're thinking a beta might be in it, yes.
<PieD> here 100% of my apps are KDE one :)
<Xk2c> oh man what have i started  ;p
<Bags> PieD: I found that KDE was quite an exciting UI. Fully featured. Plenty to muck with. Good fun too. 
<PieD> apokryphos: :)
<jpatrick> 100% KDE here
<PieD> ouf
<Xk2c> *lool*
<PieD> (I don't know how to translate "ouf")
<apokryphos> PieD: only use Limewire and Gimp (on rare occassions); otherwise, pure kde.
<PieD> only use netbeans, otherwise pure KDE :)
<Bags> PieD: Gnome is really cool too, don't get me wrong... 
<Xk2c> ralph1, really nice to meet u here
<apokryphos> Still, I can't help but thinking that "gnome's simplicity" is kind of a quasi-cop-out or just slang for "we don't have as many features"; like, a fashionable way of admitting they don't :|
<PieD> Bags: gnome hides a lot of things
<apokryphos> [/troll]  8)
<Xk2c> ralph1, interesting conversation
<Bags> PieD: Right. 
<Bags> PieD: i wouldn't know. 
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, except that they HAD the features, and took them out :O
<Bags> PieD: I'm running it on two machines here now. 
<PieD> Bags: for instance, they're using more and more their registry-like tool : gconf
<CyberMad> damn... :(
<PieD> I think it's dangerous
<CyberMad> configure: error: Library requirements (libgnomeui-2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<Xk2c> heeeeeeello people
<apokryphos> nikkia: heh; when?
<CyberMad> is that mean i can't compile the source?
<Xk2c> this IS NOT a FLAME WAR!
<PieD> CyberMad: apt-get install libgnomeui-2.0-devel ?
<Xk2c> kde is good
<PieD> (not sure for the name)
<Xk2c> gnome also
<CyberMad> kubuntu is KDE right?
<nikkia> apokryphos: the 'simplification' was all part of the migration from gnome 1.x to 2.x
<apokryphos> CyberMad: correct
<PieD> Xk2c: but KDE is god ?
<Bags> I've a G3 Powerbook that I"m typeing this on now, and a G4 PowerMac and it's never moved so quickly in it's life! 
<Xk2c> PieD, see above
<CyberMad> then that's gnome.. is that possible?
<PieD> Xk2c: I'm kidding
<Xk2c> PieD, ;P
<apokryphos> nikkia: again, to me it just seems that making simplicity as a goal is a way of accepting that they just won't have as many features
<CyberMad> apt-get install libgnomeui-2.0-devel   <- so how do i know the correct one?
<CyberMad> google?
<Bags> PieD: If I could get a Java plug to work in the web browser, I'd be a happy man. 
<nikkia> apokryphos: i dunno, never understood the point in simplifying things
<PieD> Bags: under PPC ?
<ralph1> Xk2c: nice to have meet you also. What have we started here.
<Bags> PieD: Yep. 
<Xk2c> ralph1, *LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*
<Xk2c> ralph1, yes
<Xk2c> ;P
<Bags> PieD: I've downloaded and installed the IBM one, but I can't get it to dance. 
<nikkia> apokryphos: i mean, i can understand a multi-tiered configuration tool, but removing configuration options/features just alienates people, like me
<apokryphos> nikkia: that's an error many make; they think many features means a necessary sacrifice for a user. Or that simplicity necessitates better usability
<_StarScream> Bags: yep, i've got a g3 800 ibook....kubuntu makes OSX look like mollasis
<nikkia> apokryphos: i *was* a gnome user prior to 2.0
<PieD> Bags: I'm sorry I can't help you
<Bags> PieD: That's ok. 
<Xk2c> ralph1, an avalanche  ;P
<nikkia> apokryphos: then tier the configuration, its not a complicated concept, even most windows apps do that
<apokryphos> exactly =)
<CyberMad> E: Couldn't find package libgnomeui-2.0-devel
<CyberMad> too bad
<Bags> PieD: I'm getting my Silicon Graphics dual PIII machine back next week. I'll stick it on that and be done with it. The Macs go back to being boat anchors again... Sigh...
<nikkia> apokryphos: iirc, the other turn off for me for gnome 2.x was when they ditched sawfish for metacity
<ralph1> Xk2c: seems so, 
<nikkia> apokryphos: i enjoyed sawfish, and being able to script your WM in lisp (? i think it was lisp) was a nice feature
<Xk2c> ralph1, ;D
<Bags> _StarScream: Did you ever get Java working? 
<Xk2c> ralph1, keep on rocking
<Bags> _StarScream: On the G3? 
<apokryphos> nikkia: what happened to sawfish?
<Xk2c> have a nice day u all
<nikkia> apokryphos: they decided it was too complex, iirc
<Xk2c> bye
<PieD> nikkia: what can you script in a WM ?
<ralph1> Xk2c: You too.
<nikkia> PieD: quite a lot
<Xk2c> ralph1, bye ralph1 
<apokryphos> heh
<ralph1> Xk2c: bye
<Xk2c> ralph1, happy to meet u
<Xk2c> ;)
<ralph1> Xk2c: me too
<PieD> give an example ! I don't see anything a script should modify in my KWin
<apokryphos> nikkia: still, it's interesting being on a distribution where kde is a minority, while kde is the majority in the Linux community. Makes an interesting combination.
<CyberMad> apt-get install libgnomeui-dev  i guess this is the right one
<nikkia> pied, given your attitude today, i really CBA to put effort into it
<CyberMad> may i know how do i know the right package... where i have to check it/
<PieD> and what does CBA means ? (I'm not english)
<Bags> _StarScream: Did you ever get Java working on your G3?
<Bags> Has anyone got Java working on a PPC machine? I mean, like, properly? 
<umberleigh> hi. KInfoCenter tells me my soundcard is only available to root. how do i change that so i can actually use the thing?
<nikkia> bags, i did, once, i had to use the IBM java distro tho, iirc
<apokryphos> PieD: can't be arsed -- can't be bothered, I presume.
<umberleigh> ie. make it available to normal users
<nikkia> bag, iirc, the trick is to find the distro of java that IBM supply for their linux based POWER machines
<PieD> apokryphos: thanks
<Bags> nikkia: I'm trying that now, but being pretty green, I'm not having any luck with getting it to actually work as a plug in Konquest. 
<hyperactivecrond> some 1 gimme an explanation of how kubuntu's kdesu works as opposed to other kdesu
<apokryphos> hyperactivecrond: it's configured to use sudo instead of su
<nikkia> bags, i can't remember if i ever tried getting it to work as a plugin, my G3/linux machine was a LAN server *shrug*
<hyperactivecrond> ah.
<apokryphos> hyperactivecrond: for opening GUI apps with root permissions, you should _always_ use it
<hyperactivecrond> yep
<umberleigh> erm.... wait. everything seems to be available only to root. okay... scratch that. when i login KDE tells me it can't find the audio device and defaults to /dev/null, also kmix defaults back to using my USB camera/mike instead of my nForce2 soundcard.
<Bags> nikkia: It's wierd... I feel like the PPC machines are in the twilight zone with Java... I would have thought that Java would be easy to port over to the PPC linux distros? 
<Bags> nikkia: A bit of a shame. Everything else is just so peachy-keen! 
<nikkia> bags, who's going to do it? IBM is the only company with a vested interest, and they don't really sell linux desktop machines
<nikkia> bags, i think blackdown's java works on PPC, but i've never had anything close to success with their java anyway
<hyperactivecrond> apokryphos: is it possible to configure kdesu to use sudo as opposed to su on other distros running kde 3.4.x?
<Bags> nikkia: Ahh, but this is the feel-good world of linux where everything is lovely and free and wonderfully hippy-like... ;-)
<nikkia> bags, server-side, yes, IBM has an interest in making sure their java runs on PPC, and they have, from what i've experienced, but desktop (plugin) is a different matter
<Bags> nikkia: Cool. Ok. I'll keep my eyes peeled for something that works. 
<apokryphos> hyperactivecrond: yes, you can get the kubuntu patch and recompile
<Bags> nikkia: In the meantime, I'll just put OSX on linux on my machine and put Tiger on there and use that when needed... Slow, but there... 
<hyperactivecrond> so it's not built into kde apokryphos ?
<apokryphos> hyperactivecrond: there's a link to it on bugs.kde.org; also digged somewhere on the kubuntu.org site...
<apokryphos> hyperactivecrond: on kubuntu -- it is indeed. Not on other distros though, obviously
<hyperactivecrond> somewhere i read on kde.org that it's a new feature of kdesu for 3.4.x
<apokryphos> hyperactivecrond: no, it won't be like that by default in KDE, for sure; unless it's an option
<hyperactivecrond> k
<apokryphos> it will always be default in Kubuntu, though, most probably
<apokryphos> in Kubuntu kde packs, that is.
* nikkia scratches her head
<nikkia> apokryphos: i wonder if i can convince my boss to buy me that P4D barebones kit i want to upgrade my PC :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: without a doubt :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: what exactly is it?
<nikkia> apokryphos: a 3.0GHz P4D, 512MB of ram, motherboard, and case
<apokryphos> oh, I see. Heh.
<EasterSunshine> my clock at the corner of the screen is displaying "new york" wheras before, it would display the date. i think i know what timezone i am in, but i can't find the setting to not show it
<apokryphos> nikkia: when are those other two arriving?
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: set it to local timezone
<nikkia> EasterSunshine: right click, select 'show timezone' select 'local timezone'
<nikkia> apokryphos: no idea, hopefully next week, if he was telling the truth about ordering them
<EasterSunshine> nikki, apokryphos: thx, that worked
<nikkia> EasterSunshine: np
<apokryphos> For anyone travelling, the respective "Lonely Planet" books are excellent to get. Perfect. :D
<nikkia> apokryphos: i usually use stephen king books for plane rides
<nikkia> but thats cos i can't normally sleep on planes
<apokryphos> nikkia: hehe, no, those are for telling you about a city/region/country. A "travel guide" type book
<apokryphos> hundreds of different ones. Got the one for Barcelona today; learning a lot.
<nikkia> apokryphos: ah
<apokryphos> learning about the foods and stuff so we don't ned up ordering fish and a burger :/
<apokryphos> Though, I'm sure Wikipedia would've given some good info. This has a lot more info though, at least.
<apokryphos> I reckon Debian will still be packaging 3.4 when 3.5 is out :|
<nikkia> gah, editing this artwork is slow work
<apokryphos> heh, almost forgot that breezy abandoned kcontrol. I've been still using it
<pointwood> what is replacing it?
<apokryphos> pointwood: another system settings tool
<pointwood> k
<apokryphos> I'll screeny :)
<pointwood> why?
<pointwood> cool
<apokryphos> pointwood: http://youmortals.com/systemsettings.png
<pointwood> that looks neat
<apokryphos> pointwood: because kcontrol is actually really bad; tree-view isn't perfect; many innovations for it planned in kde 4
<apokryphos> some want to trash it altogether, actually. :/
<pointwood> yeah, read that
<pointwood> and it is true, it is a mess
<apokryphos> actually prefer this system settings; much cleaner; more easily accessible
<pointwood> it certainly looks like it from that screenshot :)
<pointwood> all the talk that's been about kde4, it sounds like it's going to really, really rock
<apokryphos> Indeed :). It's gonna take some time, but things are looking really hopeful
<pointwood> apokryphos: you know alot about multimedia? I got a couple of problems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57881
<apokryphos> I don't unfortunately. Just seems like amaroK is hogging the sound server there, so mplayer can't use it. Not sure actually for what mplayer uses as its sound output
<nikkia> apokryphos: by default, oss
<apokryphos> you could either setup dmix, or change your sound engine for amaroK 
<nikkia> you can use the -ao option to change it tho
<pointwood> it seems to use alsa
<pointwood> mplayer that is
<apokryphos> pointwood: nikkia here is the expert =)
<pointwood> cool :)
<pointwood> well, kaffeine uses xine IIRC, amaroK uses arts and mplayer uses alsa
<pointwood> I'm confused about all those different engines...
<nikkia> pointwood: only xine is an engine, of those
<pointwood> okay
<nikkia> alsa is the sound drivers, arts is kde's sound server, and xine is a playback engine
<nikkia> the distinction is important, because each level up you go, you get a few more options for audio output methods
<nikkia> for example, usually, arts is configured to output via alsa, xine can be configured to output to alsa, or to arts
<pointwood> I can see that in kaffeine in the xine config, audio is set to auto
<nikkia> now, ideally, as a KDE user, you'd configure everything to go to arts, and arts to go to alsa
<pointwood> k
<nikkia> while that works, and tends to work great, it has the drawback that arts introduces some audio latency
<pointwood> oh
<nikkia> with xine, you can work around this, you take the value listed as the latency in kcontrol, and feed that number into xine's video/audio sync offset, and it'll play the audio that many mS earlier than the video
<pointwood> okay, so it is actually a problem when you want to play a video clip?
<nikkia> the latency? yes, it means that the audio will lag behind the video by that amount of time
<nikkia> arts uses fairly large buffers by default, and i think the default latency is somewhere around 1/10th of a second, very noticable
<pointwood> sound buffer: 232 milliseconds
<nikkia> yeah, that's nearly 1/4 of a second
<pointwood> okay then, what do you then recommend I do to get as optimal a setup as possible?
<nikkia> so, if you configure xine to use arts, and don't change the arts buffers (bigger buffers == smoother playback, but at the price of latency), then you'll want to tell xine to offset its audio by -232mS
<nikkia> pointwood: really, its very much trial and error, you COULD just tell xine to play by arts, and offset its audio by -232mS, and it'll work, and fairly well, i imagine, those are nice big buffers, so you shouldn't get too many audio artifacts
<nikkia> pointwood: you will pay the price by a slight pause when you seek a video to some random position, while it starts the audio and fills the buffer, but personally, i consider seeking to random positions in video files so non-routine that its a reasonable price to pay
<pointwood> yeah
<nikkia> as i said, its trial and error, and depends a lot on your system and what you plan to do, really, you COULD lower art's buffers, but on a slower PC or a PC with a less than great soundchip, that might introduce artifacts
<nikkia> and really, unless you need low-latency audio from arts, there's not much point
<pointwood> well, kaffeine has worked resonable well, haven't noticed any artifacts 
<pointwood> the big problem is really with mplayer
<nikkia> my setup is a little different... i have alsa<-jack
<nikkia> then on top of jack, i have my media players, and arts, but since xine can't play to jack properly, xine goes via arts, with a sync offset matching the combined arts + jack latency
<nikkia> (effectively, just art's latency, because jack is set to be very low latency (< 4mS)
<pointwood> and the fact that it doesn't work when amaroK is started
<nikkia> pointwood: again, you can configure mplayer to play via arts
<pointwood> trying that now :)
<nikkia> i believe the output driver option is '-ao artsc' for mplayer
<nikkia> and again, you'll want to configure a sync offset to compensate for arts, but i can't remember the command line for that (don't have mplayer installed atm), it should be in the man page
<pointwood> k
<nikkia> once you've found out the command line option, put that, and -ao artsc  in ~/.mplayer/config
<_StarScream> is breezy useable yet?
<nikkia> the format is simple, a command line pair per line, so -ao artsc on one line, and the sync compensation option on another
<jpatrick> a bit
<nikkia> personally, i like to put in a resize option using -xy  in there too
<nikkia> so that mplayer always scales up smaller videos to that size
<jpatrick> i can't use it :(
<_StarScream> jpatrick: how much is broken ?
<jpatrick> I dunno :-/
<_StarScream> k
<jpatrick> I can't use it because it's kernel doesn't see my wifi card
<pointwood> could it be        -autosync <factor>
<pointwood> "Gradually adjusts the A/V sync based on audio delay measurements. "
<_StarScream> jpatrick: you can't re-compile it to have the module you require?
<jpatrick> YEah
<nikkia> pointwood: i'd be a little weary of the 'factor' in there, you really want something with an absolute time parameter
<nikkia> since you KNOW your offset is -232mS
<jpatrick> but it takes 7 hours for me to compile a kernel
<nikkia> (well, -232mS assuming audio is the track you're controlling, if you're adjusting the video offset, its obviously going to be +232mS :)
* nikkia presses jpatrick's Turbo button :)
<jpatrick> :)
<nikkia> i don't remember it even taking that long when i was on a 386-40 :)
<pointwood> ahhh: -delay <sec>
<pointwood>               Audio delay in seconds (positive or negative float value).
<nikkia> pointwood: that's the one
<nikkia> pointwood: since its in seconds, you want -0.232
<jpatrick> Last time I compiled a kernel I got kernel panic :/
<nikkia> jpatrick: thats because it needs a FPU :P
<antrix> hi.. need some help configuring network on imac
* nikkia stops making fun of jpatrick's third-world CPU :)
<antrix> lspci doesn't list any network cards
<antrix> how do i 'dpkg-reconfigure' the network.. like from the install stage
<jpatrick> FPU?
<nikkia> antrix: its probably easier to just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<pointwood> hrm
<nikkia> antrix: if its not detecting the network card though, i'm not sure what you can do
<pointwood> Option -delay needs a parameter at line 2
<pointwood> Option -ao needs a parameter at line 3
<antrix> nikkia, i don't know what card this machine has
<pointwood> I have: 
<pointwood> -delay -0.232
<pointwood> -ao artsc
<nikkia> pointwood: try taking off the - from the start of each line
<nikkia> i seem to remember mplayer assumes the option qualifier (-) when reading config
<pointwood> already tried
<pointwood> no change
<tenco> hi all
<nikkia> ah
<_stef> hi
<nikkia> pointwood: sorry, try 'delay=-0.232' and 'ao=artsc'
<nikkia> mplayer's config wasn't as simple as i remembered :/
<pointwood> I think I found it
<antrix> what r u trying pointwood?
<tenco> how can i add a trashcan to the desktop? i tried new->link-to-url and selected trash:/ but the icon doesnt change when i throw sth in the trashcan
<_stef> hello tenco: are you located in germany? your address seems from t-online.
<tenco> _stef: yes
<nikkia> tenco, there should be a trash.desktop file in ~/Desktop
<_stef> aha und wo kommst du her?
<pointwood> antrix: getting mplayer to work while amarok is loaded
<pointwood> but nikkia is great help
<antrix> amarok working on arts backend or gstreamer backend?
<pointwood> arts
<pointwood> hrm
<nikkia> tenco, edit that file, and change 'Hidden=true' to 'Hidden=false'
<pointwood> mplayer gives me: Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<nikkia> pointwood: strange
<antrix> pointwood, #mplayer -ao arts foo.avi
<nikkia> pointwood: what does artsshell -q status  say ?
<Bags2> Hello again. 
<nikkia> pointwood: just the first line, if you want to paste it
<pointwood> ahh...works now :)
<Bags2> Can anyone please help me to diable my DHCP server in Kubuntu? 
<pointwood> w00t w00t
<pointwood> thanks a lot :)
<nikkia> pointwood: arts tends to go to sleep, and sometimes some clients don't wake it up :/
<Bags2> How do yo turn the damn thing off? 
<Bags2> DHCP server? 
<pointwood> server status: busy
<tenco> nikkia: i can see it now in konqueror, but not on the desktop...
<nikkia> tenco, you might need to restart kdesktop before it sees it
<nikkia> tenco, easiest way to do that, is to log out then back in
<Bags2> Oh, ok. 
<Bags2> I've got it. 
<tenco> nikkia: ok, i will try
<jpatrick> how do I know which module I need?
<_stef> ping: tenco
<pointwood> nikkia: thx for the help, saved my day :)
<nikkia> pointwood: np
<jpatrick> :/
<othernoob> hi, does anyone know of a program to convert .ape to .mp3?
<nikkia> othernoob, i don't think you can do it in one step
<nikkia> you'll have to decode .ape to .wav, then convert .wav to .mp3
<nikkia> since .ape is lossless, its not like you lose any quality doing that, though
<othernoob> that's fine. just want to get rid of .ape ;)
<nikkia> othernoob: you'll have to find a copy of monkey's audio for kubuntu though, i don't know if its in any repository
<nikkia> (no reason it shouldn't be, its not a restricted format, afaik)
<othernoob> the platform isn't important :)
<tenco> xpnoob: ?
<CyberMad> do you know how to install xchm ?
<CyberMad> because i already use aptitude
<CyberMad> and there is   "c  xchm"
<CyberMad> what is c mean?
<CyberMad> corrupt?
<nikkia> iirc, it means its downloaded, but not configured
<nikkia> which usually means there was a failure when you tried to install it, at the configuration phase
<CyberMad> yes,.. i can't install it
<Almindor> my printer ignores print jobs when there's too much black in the page...
<Almindor> is there any setting which manages this? it's really annoying
<_tito> alguien sabe como averiguar la clave de su 
<tenco> how can i enable underlining of strings like _this_ or _that_?
<tenco> and bold printing of *bold* and *bla*?
<tenco> in konversation
<_tito> how can i know my su pasword?????
<tenco> ?
<tenco> the root account is disabled on (k)ubuntu
<tenco> use sudo
<tenco> with your accounts password
<_tito> thanx
<winnie> salut
<winnie> peut-on parler francais ici ?
<_tito> to use the apt-get i must be root
<_tito> how can i do that
<_tito> ?
<apokryphos> _tito: prefix your commands with sudo
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<othernoob> mmh.. why does * not want to work when there are numbers involved..
<_tito> Could not mount device.
<_tito> The reported error was:
<_tito> mount: no se puede encontrar /dev/hda5 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<_matthew> howdy anyone here know much about nph cgi scripts?
<boga> is it possible to have my cdroms auto-mounted? if so, how?
<Tm_T> doh
<Tm_T> automount :/
<Tm_T> boga: does fstab say anything to you?
<boga> Tm_T: yes, it only mentions the device (cdrom)
<Tm_T> uhm, ok
<boga> but I'd like the cdrom to be auto-mounted on insertion
<Tm_T> does it have "user,ro,auto"  in <options> part?
<boga> no...it has "noauto" is that what I have to change to "auto"?
<Tm_T> uhm, no, that's not te pont, sorry
<Tm_T> too much windows to me :/
<Tm_T> no, keep tat noauto
<Tm_T> uhm, it was amd daemon!
<Tm_T> AutoMountDaemon, amd
<Tm_T> got t?
<boga> AutoMountDaemon? so is that an app to install?
<Tm_T> yes, I think so =)
<Tm_T> am-utils to be presice
<Tm_T> just "sudo apt-get install am-utils"
<Tm_T> I think that'll do it
<KWizzard> hey, where I can get Ubuntu T-shirt? :D
<pointwood> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<umberleigh> where's grub.conf? i can't seem to find it
<KWizzard> thx >D
<Tm_T> umberleigh: somewere in /etc ?
<Tm_T> pointwood: but where's kubuntu T-shirts?!
<umberleigh> i've just moved from gentoo, where it was in /boot/grub/, but it's not there and find /etc/ -name grub.conf doesn't give any output
<pointwood> dunno - he asked for ubuntu shirts :)
<KWizzard> Kubuntu would be good too, but there are only white, I wanna black :D
<taw> how do i install the polish language pack ? installer asked me if i wanted to download it, but the network wasn't configured at that point
<Aapzak> good evening
<KWizzard> taw, open kynaptic application, and download it
<taw> download what ?
<Tm_T> I might even buy one ubuntu mug =)
<taw> the things called language-pack-pl and language-pack-pl-base are installed, but the msgs that were in polish in debian are in english, and accented characters are all misdisplayed
<Tm_T> taw: ok, and what "locale" says?
<taw>  locale
<taw> LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8
<taw> ...
<taw> some shell utils seems to have polish text, but kde is all in english
<KWizzard> so just change your locale setting in KDE Control Center
<taw> but the display of accented characters is broken in shell
<Tm_T> hum
<taw> oh, it only lets me use "US English" 
<xpnoob> is there a way to see what aps run on which port?
<KWizzard> do you have KDE?
<Tm_T> taw: install kde-language packs too =)
<KWizzard> download kde-i18n-pl
<Tm_T> I don't understand why US English is default
<KWizzard> what should be default? Polish? :D
<Tm_T> en_GB ofcourse
<CyberMad> please help me, i can't install tightvnc server on my linux box
<taw> KWizzard: the language chosen in the installer
<KWizzard> oh, yes
<CyberMad> where i install from aptitude and search for new package tightvnc-server
<Tm_T> taw: too easy =)
<CyberMad> there is letter c in front of tightvnc-server package and i press + but didn't effect anything
<CyberMad> i try install from debian package and there is an error too
<CyberMad> yudi@earth:~/Backup$ vncserver
<CyberMad> Couldn't start Xvnc; trying default font path.
<CyberMad> Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.
<CyberMad> what
<CyberMad> what's wrong is this?
<other|pissed> mmh, why does * not work when there are numbers involved? for example lame -h -b 192 *.wav won't work (the wavs are 01-filename, 02-filename, 03-filename...)
<Chewie> Hi
<Chewie> Is anybody having trouble with the media:/ kioslave not detecting pendrives in breezy?
<taw> still, why are the fonts screwed up ?
<mornfall> so, what should i implement next? :-)
<Tm_T> Chewie: breezy == unstable
<mornfall> current state of affairs: http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<martin-> Need some help: got an ATI all in wonder with TV functionality. i downloaded tvtime but now i need to choose the device somehow. Anyone knows what to do?
<taw> where are the fonts for kubuntu ? packages for neither mstcorefonts nor xfonts-*-transcoded exist
<xpnoob> i just installed squirrelmail with apt. how can i enable it for my webdirs?
<xpnoob> it installs all files outside the www dir
<_tito> how can I install rmp one
<_tito> ?
<xpnoob> alien -d foo.rpm ?
<_tito> tkx
<xpnoob> np
<_tito> and then to install a dev file
<_tito> ?
<_tito> deb sorry
<xpnoob> yea
<xpnoob> dpkg -i bar.deb
<_tito> thx
<_tito> i installed lmule but i cant fintd it
<mikonian> hi folks! how do i restart KDE?
<mikonian> hullo?
<taw> what music/movie players are there for kubuntu ?
<pointwood> amarok or juk for music
<claydoh> amarok!!!!!!!!
<pointwood> we have a fan :p
<claydoh> you betcha
<pointwood> I like it too :)
<claydoh> ok what s the good cd ripper?
<taw> oh
<taw> a lot of packages that i use on debian are not available from kubuntu repositories
<taw> like mc, mutt, or mplayer
<taw> or anything ruby-devel-related
<pointwood> kAudioCreator
<pointwood> you need to add universe
<taw> is it anything more nontrivial than a recompile ?
<pointwood> check the ubuntuguide
<pointwood> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<taw> ouch, no libnet-irc-perl
<pointwood> again, add the extra repositories and I bet it's there
<claydoh> it is :)
<taw> oh
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> how can i add new wm into kdm ?
<gsuveg> where ?
<_franz> Hello
<_franz> How are you every body
<_franz> Hy Peter
<_franz> HI sorry
<_peter> helo
<_franz> How are you?
<_peter> good
<_franz> French?
<_peter> no
<_peter> sry
<_peter> have to go :/
<_franz> no it's ok of course
<pointwood> iSleep
<_peter> cya
<_franz> i am not french
<bz0b> can someone help me really quick?
<_franz> bz0b:  yes?
<_franz> what can i help you if i could
<bz0b> im trying to install my wirelesss driver
<bz0b> root@bz0b:/usr/src/madwifi-cvs-20050814# make && make install
<bz0b> Makefile.inc:94: *** KERNELPATH must be defined.  Stop.
<bz0b> i get that errr
<gsuveg> bz0b: have you installed the kernel src ?
<bz0b> huh?
<bz0b> nope
<bz0b> apt-get right?
<_franz> i have no problem with my centrino 
<bz0b> do i need to apt-get something?
<gsuveg> yepp
<_franz> witch brand is your card?
<bz0b> its a dlink dwl g639
<bz0b> its a dlink dwl g630* revision 2
<bz0b> its a dlink dwl g630* revision c*
<_franz> dlink has no driver fr linux?
<bz0b> not sure do they?
<bz0b> let me look at their site
<_franz> ubuntu detect me my dlink router
<_franz> (i can speak french if you are french )
<bz0b> je ne parle francais :-)
<gsuveg> pardon?
<bz0b> Je ne parle francais
<gsuveg> _franz: how can i add new wm into kdm ?
<bz0b> Je suis d'American
<_franz> new wm?
<gsuveg> bz0b: beszeljunk inkabb magyarul.
<_franz> bz0b:  ok je suis Canadien lol
<gsuveg> _franz: windowmanager 
<bz0b> I barely no french
<bz0b> I took a class on it for 1 1/2 year
<_franz> oki we speak our language 
<gsuveg> _franz: i need put icewm into kdm, but i dont find it
<_franz> i was born in France
<bz0b> i see
<_franz> I have double Nationality
<_franz> gsuveg:  you did'nt find with apt?
<_franz> Synaptic
<_franz> i download some codec 
<gsuveg> _franz: i need fresh from src
<_franz> but i am really new in linux so i don't now all things
<bz0b> so can someone help me? or are we going to sit around and talk about what other languages we  can speak?
<gsuveg> bz0b: install the kernel source
<bz0b> what is the apt-get for it?
<gsuveg> and maybe you need recompile whole kernel ;)
<_franz> sorry bz0b  i don't now 
<bz0b> is it linux-source-2.6.10
<bz0b> ?
<gsuveg> apt-linux-source-2.6.10
<gsuveg> ye
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b> i am doing that now
<bz0b> thank you guys
<bz0b> I was about to ndiswrapper
<BTJustice> I had a Creative SB Live! 7.1 sound card, but it gave me so many problems that I got rid of it.  I just put my old Creative SB Live! 5.1 sound card back in.  What do I need to do to get it to work in Kubuntu?
<BTJustice> I type alsamixer and nothing comes up
<_franz> Sound and linux is always a problem, skype doesn't work in my computer because he doesn't found ma sound cart
<bz0b> im still getting the error root@bz0b:/usr/src/madwifi-cvs-20050814# make && make install
<bz0b> Makefile.inc:94: *** KERNELPATH must be defined.  Stop.
<gsuveg> have you installed the kernel src ?
<bz0b> yes
<gsuveg> how look the /usr/src ?
<bz0b> huh?
<gsuveg> ls -l /usr/src
<bz0b> oh
<bz0b> i see
<bz0b> it only gets the source
<bz0b> i have to install it?
<gsuveg> untar ?
<bz0b> ys
<bz0b> i am doing it now
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b> after i untar it do i have to install anything too?
<gsuveg> hmm
<bz0b> omg how big is this kernel source it is taking forever to unpack
<gsuveg> maybe a symlink
<bz0b> ok done
<gsuveg> how look the /usr/src ?
<bz0b> root@bz0b:/usr/src# ls
<bz0b> linux-source-2.6.10          madwifi-cvs-20050814.patch
<bz0b> linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2  madwifi-cvs-20050814.tgz
<bz0b> madwifi-cvs-20050814         rpm
<bz0b> root@bz0b:/usr/src#      
<_franz> bye bye everybody
<bz0b> ok gsuveg so?
<gsuveg> ln -s linux-source-2.6.10  linux
<gsuveg> in usr/src
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b> done?
<bz0b> root@bz0b:/usr/src/madwifi-cvs-20050814# make && make install
<bz0b> Makefile.inc:122: *** KERNELCONF: /usr/src/linux/.config does not exist..  Stop.
<bz0b> new error
<gsuveg> yes :)
<gsuveg> go into linux dir
<gsuveg> make menuconfig
<gsuveg> hmm.
<bz0b> where is the linu dir
<bz0b> linux*
<gsuveg> ./usr/src/linux
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b>  ok
<bz0b> i am in the menuconfig thing
<bz0b> its like this blue thing poped up
<bz0b> what do i do here?
<gsuveg> yes
<gsuveg> this is the prob
<bz0b> huh?
<gsuveg> i dont know tthe default kernel config of ubuntu
<gsuveg> i dont know kernel config/install ?
<bz0b> oh
<bz0b> umm
<bz0b> shit
<bz0b> any ideas
<bz0b> should i go to #ubuntu?
<gsuveg> go
<BTJustice> I had a Creative SB Live! 7.1 sound card, but it gave me so many problems that I got rid of it.  I just put my old Creative SB Live! 5.1 sound card back in.  What do I need to do to get it to work in Kubuntu?
<BTJustice> Whenever the sound system starts, I get this error:  device /dev/dsp can't be opened.
<sobersabre> hello... is there a ready amarok 1.3 package for hoary ?
<bz0b> gsuveg, ok i saved the new configurations
<gsuveg> k
<gsuveg> go into module dir
<gsuveg> and test ;)
<bz0b> wow so many erros
<roguejedix_> Quake 3: Arena Source has been GPL'ed
<JeffAMcGee> Is there a way to make konversation not say "joe has joined this channel" or "joe has left this server"?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Think so
<gdh> yep
<gdh> prefs - behavious -= chat window - 'hide join/part...'
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Right
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I really should learn to type faster
<BTJustice> I had a Creative SB Live! 7.1 sound card, but it gave me so many problems that I got rid of it.  I just put my old Creative SB Live! 5.1 sound card back in.  What do I need to do to get it to work in Kubuntu?
<BTJustice> Whenever the sound system starts, I get this error:  device /dev/dsp can't be opened.
<BTJustice> alsamixer brings up nothing
<JeffAMcGee> gdh: thanks
<gdh> =)
#kubuntu 2005-08-26
<confrey> hi everybody
<LabThug_hm> Anyone here use kwifimanager that can post their Location file somewhere. I'm having problems getting kubuntu to connect to my AP and webcvs.kde seems down
<BTJustice> LabThug_hm: Have you created configs in KWifiManager?
<LabThug_hm> Tried, that it didn't connect
<BTJustice> OK, are you ising WEP?
<LabThug_hm> yep
<BTJustice> and DHCP?
<LabThug_hm> yep
<BTJustice> OK, delete all the configs you created from KWiFIManager and stop using it as it sucks ass.
<LabThug_hm> It says it sees my AP, but the AP's mac never changes and it continually says it's connected to an AP called "UNKNOWN"
<BTJustice> Follow these instructions...
<confrey> how can I load realtime module? I get 'invalid parameter'
<BTJustice> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58168
<LabThug_hm> BTJustice: thanks, will review and try them
<LabThug_hm> "Reboot".... hmmm, I'm on the LiveCD (testing it out)  can I get by with just if[up|down] 
<BTJustice> I have no idea.
<LabThug_hm> yay!!!!
<LabThug_hm> I can ;-)
<hmmf> morning, whatever :)
<BTJustice> It worked?  Your wireless works?
<hmmf> gotta love transistors
<gdh> haha :)
<hmmf> sorry, wrong time warp
<gdh> Anything on the BBC Home Service this evening?
<ubuntu> BTJustice: yes, it does :-D
<gdh> Goon Show? Good enough for me :)
<hmmf> they' invaded Poland
<ubuntu> Thanks for the forum link.  That's going in the bookmarks
<BTJustice> You might post in the thread I gave to you that it did.  :)
<gdh> Poland was asking for it ;)
<BTJustice> I created that thread
<hmmf> crossed the Sudentenland with stealth I believe, Polish Cavalry shattered
<hmmf> which brings me inextricably to webcams and a suggestion for a prog to use to get one going
<hmmf> I've found it  easily enough with lsusb
<hmmf> does it need linking in udev or something?
<hmmf> not that having one is necessarily an advantage an avatar tells no lies
<hmmf> or truths :)
<hmmf> so please if anyone is using a webcam could you tell me what program you use it with?
<gdh> gnomemeeting? webcams will just use /dev/video to register themselves
<gdh> the canonical program for testing Video4Linux devices is 'xawtv' 
<hmmf> thanks gdh
<hmmf> excellent many thanks I've worn out my v4l keys
<hmmf> back to the orifice thank you I'll give you an autographed pic
<trozoid> hey, are ubuntu forums down, or is it just me?
<LabThug_kubuntu> hm, guess it was just trozoid
<blueyed> Do you also have problems with Firefox, like that kde's launch feedback (jumping cursor) does not recognize when Firefox has started or that it often (not at the moment here) opens as a tab on another virtual desktop? This is with the firefox package from backports..
<blueyed> I'll try to use the latest from hoary-security instead.
<othernoob> does anyone know how to convert wmv to mpeg?
<b3nd3r> :)
<cooler> hello
<seth_k> hi
<cooler> where can i find some computerscience related books for free ?
<gdh> your local library?
<seth_k> hahah
<seth_k> he's off and running, to the library
<crimsun> cooler: the library is a great place
<cooler> those who i need are already taked
<gdh> It's, like, full of books 'n' shit :)
<gdh> perhaps a library further away then? ;)
<seth_k> or you can use a feature called "put a hold on books until they are returned" :P
<cooler> okok
<cooler> i want the ebook versions
<cooler> eletronic versions
<gdh> so you're doing an education course but haven't set aside money for text books? :)
<gdh> try kazaa etc. - good luck.
<crimsun> cooler: keep in mind there are some great older editions online via the Web
<cooler> google isn't helping
<pax> what kinda books, linux related?
<cooler> cscience related
<gdh> that's a hell of a large field.
<cooler> algorithms, data compression
<gdh> tell you what, why don't you just paste in your required reading list for the course and we'll find warez versions for you? :)
<cooler> that's easy ?
<cooler> heh
<gdh> it would be if I were serious.
<crimsun> just search for the cormen questions if you want a textbook on algorithms
<crimsun> 1st edition problems & answers are cached somewhere
<crimsun> remember also that there's plenty of research on various universities' Web sites that you can cross-reference (appendices, works cited)
<pax> cooler search google for "pdf ebooks computer science' http://tuxmobil.org/ebook.html
<crimsun> if you really want English textbooks, I could mail you some. I teach a couple CS courses, so it wouldn't be out of the way.
<_tito> ubuntu detects my mouse but its mybe a permision problem
<cooler> thanks pax
<_tito> how can i do that?
<pax> crimsun: so when are you starting a book about ubuntu?
<_tito> i have mx 100 laser mouse
<_tito> i have mx 1000 laser mouse
<pax> we got bibles about every distro out there, just not ubuntu yet. Debian 3.1 bible just came out.
<crimsun> pax: afaik, there's quite a bit of documentation out there already
<cooler> crimsun: what cs courses do you teach ?
<pax> yes, but a huge portion of the population still prefer books over internet docs. I personally don't mind spending $30 on a good book, especially if I know a portion of it will go to support my favorite distro.
<crimsun> cooler: OS, algorithms, and programming languages
<bz0b> hey guys
<Reverendo> hi
<bz0b> i just reformatted my notebook, and reinstalled kubuntu 5,04, i already installed like 3 apps i need, upgraded, and rebooted to the new kernel, anyone recommend me to do anything else at the moment
<bz0b> and now gcc
<bz0b> hmm
<Reverendo> the apps are working properly?
<bz0b> yes
<bz0b> and they are apps that usually work on gnome
<bz0b> firefox, gaim, and xchat
<bz0b> which i am using xchat right now
<bz0b> of course i used apt-get so they usually do work
<bz0b> any libraries that i should apt-get for?
<Reverendo> well, my "approach" on upgrading things are: only upgrade when I really need and, if they are working, that's all ok :)
<bz0b> i see
<Reverendo> what do you use to read email?
<bz0b> i just use gmail
<bz0b> Hmm
<Reverendo> I like thunderbird
<bz0b> oh yeah?
<bz0b> hmm
<bz0b> good idea
<gdh> bz0b: Given you've come so far as to use Kubuntu, have Konqueror, Kopete, Konversation and Kontact proved inadequate?
<Reverendo> it have some bugs, but it is very good
<bz0b> Kopete yes
<bz0b> Konversation and Kontact, i have never tested
<gdh> Kopete's biggest problem in Hoary is it doesn't save history. Aside fromthat I have no complaints.
<bz0b> Well I really dont like using a IM window for IRC
<bz0b> that is why I use xchat or irssi
<gdh> ii  konversation   0.16-1ubuntu1  user friendly Internetii  konversation   0.16-1ubuntu1  user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) clie Relay Chat (IRC) clie
<gdh> :)
<bz0b> and I have used thunderbird on windows before
<gdh> oops, bit of a crap paste there.
<bz0b> Konverstation is a IRC client?
<gdh> yes
<Reverendo> I uses to use Kmail, but now I prefer Thunderbrid
<bz0b> hmm
<Reverendo> I used to...
<bz0b> alright i got thunderbird all configured
<bz0b> time to get ndiswrapper
<bz0b> it works so well with my wifi card!
<bz0b> honestly it is so easy
<arcanistherogue> hey, is it possible to listen to .wma files on linux?
<bz0b> yes
<arcanistherogue> how do you do it?
<bz0b> vlc player
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<bz0b> videolan.org/vlc
<arcanistherogue> can i get that with apt-get?
<arcanistherogue> or synaptic
<bz0b> there is a .deb file
<bz0b> if you have good sources
<bz0b> probably
<arcanistherogue> hmmm
<arcanistherogue> thanks alot
<arcanistherogue> ill look around
<bz0b> that  is a good idea
<bz0b> now i will get that too
<bz0b> hehe
<bz0b> i just reformatted
<bz0b> so i need some good apps
<arcanistherogue> nifty, i did about a week ago
<arcanistherogue> needed mroe linux space
<arcanistherogue> UT2004 was eating my memory >_<
<arcanistherogue> well, im gonna get back to work.  thanks.
<brk3> anyone here using an ati card?
<bz0b> yes
<bz0b> brk3, i do
<bz0b> but since im on a laptop
<bz0b> its integrated
<bz0b> and what sucks 
<bz0b> is that whenever i boot up it always says ATI Radeon NorthBridge Not Fully Tested
<bz0b> they need to fully test it!
<brk3> bz0b: does it work though?
<bz0b> yes
<bz0b> vesa drivers
<bz0b> but it works
<brk3> what are vesa drivers?
<bz0b> like sort of default drivers
<brk3> do you get 3d acceleration then
<bz0b> probably not
<bz0b> maybe
<brk3> full resolution?
<bz0b> not too sure
<brk3> what laptop do you have
<bz0b> yes
<bz0b> presario 2100 series (2186rs with upgraded to 1gb ram)
<brk3> just im thinking of getting a hp pavilion zv6179
<brk3> seems class but am slightly worried about the ati card
<bz0b> the new hp's are great notebooks in my opinion
<brk3> ya they seem really good
<bz0b> my cousin has one he runs gentoo on it very nicely
<brk3> i think everything will work
<brk3> just that card,,
<brk3> s/,,/\.\./
<brk3> as long as i can have full resolution id be happy
<brk3> wont really be playing games
<brk3> (i suppose)
<gdh> vesa driver will give you the full screen resolution, but no 2D accel - important if you ever play video
<brk3> what about the drivers from the ati website?
<gdh> <shrug>
<brk3> bz0b: have you tried them?
<gdh> I have a matrox mystique 220 PCI from 1998 .. :)
<bz0b> what
<bz0b> nope
<brk3> why not
<bz0b> maybe i will get the fglrx or whatever they call it
<bz0b> i like doing things with apt-get
<brk3> does wifi work on your laptop?
<bz0b> yes
<bz0b> i <3 ndiswrapper
<bz0b> so easy man
<bz0b> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<brk3> what about the drivers from linuxant
<bz0b> havent tried
<bz0b> brk3, its honestly 5 commands to have it there permenantly
<bz0b> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils && ndiswrapper -i filename && modprobe ndiswrapper && ndiswrapper -l && ndiswrapper -m
<brk3> bz0b: im liking the sound of it :)
<bz0b> there you go
<brk3> http://zv6000forums.com/viewtopic.php?t=643
<brk3> i like the look of that aswell
<brk3> and wifi works nicely
<bz0b> yes
<bz0b> yay
<bz0b> vlc is working
<bz0b> i <3 vlc
<bz0b> time to get skype!
<gdh> lovely - all the non-free shite =)
<bz0b> what is non-free?
<gdh> skype at least
<bz0b> skype out and in is, but that is understandable
<gdh> ndiswrapper is dubious
<bz0b> skype is free
<brk3> as long as theres linux support i dont really care if stuff is free or not 
<bz0b> yeah
<gdh> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<bz0b> oh i see what you mean
<gdh> skype is as closed and non-free as you can get save for a purchase price.
<bz0b> i just read the first and understood what you meant
<bz0b> time to get limewire for linux!
<bz0b> to download my music
<bz0b> and now that i have vlc its a great combo
<brk3> oh ya :)
<gdh> nicotine instead? (for the soulseek network)
<bz0b> is it better?
<gdh> I'm happy with it.
<brk3> whats vlc
<gdh> VideoLAN Client
<bz0b> videolan client
<bz0b> man it plays like every format
<gdh> vlc is a nice choice on Windows because it does not use the windows codec system, it does everything internally
<bz0b> yes
<bz0b> well it's nice on linux too!
<brk3> how does the wifi gui on linux compare to the one on windows? or has anyone tried the windows one
<seth_k> Windows GUI pwns Linux's for now
<seth_k> Breezy makes it quite a bit better
<bz0b> breezy?
<brk3> seth_k: pwns?
<seth_k> ubotu tell bz0b about breezy
<seth_k> brk3, Windows GUI > Linux's GUI
<bz0b> HEHE
<brk3> seth_k: thought so :(
<bz0b> It can and will brake    your system
<seth_k> brk3, Breezy includes the NetworkManager, hopefully... it will allow for easy roaming, easy wifi selection, stuff like that
<brk3> linux is so great but it really needs to get its act together in alot of areas
<crimsun> windows's gui? Actually I find this gui (XP) quite annoying.
<bz0b> yes me too
<bz0b> I think KDE is much better
<crimsun> now app-wise, yes, I think there need to be quite a few additional progs.
<brk3> bz0b: it is, but we're talking about the wifi gui
<brk3> i hate when linux lets me down like this
<brk3> no drivers for 6-in-1 card reader either
<brk3> that kind of shite gives windows-advocates a field day
<gdh> card readers shouldn't need any specific driver - just uses the USB mass-storage support
<gdh> put a card in, icon should appear on the desktop...
<brk3> gdh: its a well know fact that the new 6-in-1 card readers on laptops just dont work on linux
<bz0b> what do you guys think is a better server distro? RHEL 4 or Centos?
<seth_k> Centos = RHEL without branding, neh?
<gdh> ah k so they'll be connected via some odd interface - only a matter of time :)
<gdh> seth_k: CentOS is for people too cheap to buy RHEL and too lazy to learn a better OS like Debian :)
<brk3> i mean i know its the companies fault for not making drivers. but thats not gonna change so we need to get over it. its a problem thats not being solved
<seth_k> gdh, word :P
<IceDC571> um.. where is the history for konqueror?
<bz0b> yeah
<gdh> seth_k: That said, it's a useful tool for lame asses like Dell who will only accept that a fault with a machine  exists if it can be demonstrated on 'RHEL' 
<brk3> IceDC571: the third tab from the bottom on the sidebar
<bz0b> wow
<bz0b> i never knew about alien
<brk3> bz0b: alien is good alright
<IceDC571> brk3: thank you :)
<bz0b> i now know that
<bufalo73> hello
<bufalo73> I have a problem : "Inconsistency detected by ld.so"
<bufalo73> does anybody know how to fix it?
<bufalo73> google doesn't helps
<brk3> bz0b: would you take a look at the laptop im thinking of and tell me what you think?
<bz0b> sure
<bz0b> can you relink me?
<brk3> bz0b: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ie/en/ho/WF06b/21675-38187-38191-38191-38191-12200672-53922087.html
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b> one sec
<brk3> thanks
<brk3> im just scared shitless linux wont work
<brk3> bufalo73: when do you get that error
<bufalo73> brk3, anytime I try to open a KDE app
<brk3> bufalo73: in a pop-up is it?
<bufalo73> pop-up (alt-f2) and command line
<BTJustice> Anyone know how to access the KDE Setup Wizard where you can pick if you want KDE to act like Windows or MAC OS X?
<brk3> heh
<bz0b> brk3, it will work with 64 iso;s
<bz0b> amd64*
<bz0b> can't promise it will work with i386
<brk3> i think that should be a good quote if i do say so myself: "im just scared shitless linux wont work"
<bz0b> haha
<brk3> says it all doesnt it :)
<bz0b> yup
<brk3> bz0b: i thought 32 bit would intall fine if you wanted
<brk3> people here were saying not to bother with 64bit it just causes probs
<brk3> bufalo73: sorry, have no idea how to fix that
<bz0b> brk3, well depends on what distro
<bz0b> i think ubuntu and kubuntu will
<bufalo73> thanks anyway brk3
<brk3> bz0b: well obviouly i want kubuntu
<bz0b> but whax wont :-)
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b> then yes
<bz0b> it will
<brk3> bufalo73: try #debian, seems to be a debian related prob
<brk3> dunno though
<bz0b> but if you are at all like me, then you are going to have to recompile the kernel of whax, a security tools distro, to use t
<bz0b> it*
<bz0b> it has every sort of pentest you would wat
<bz0b> want*
<brk3> what the hell is whax :)
<bz0b> iwhax.net
<bz0b> #whax
<bz0b> wanna hack wep?
<bz0b> hehe
<brk3> wep?
<bz0b> wireless networks with a pass
<BTJustice> Anyone know how to access the KDE Setup Wizard where you can pick if you want KDE to act like Windows or MAC OS X?
<bz0b> i mean crack wep
<brk3> BTJustice: in relation to keyboard?
<brk3> bz0b: heh
<brk3> bz0b: will help once i get my laptop and ndiswrapper :p
<bz0b> yes
<bz0b> actually whax automatically picks up almost every wireless card on startup
<bz0b> :-)
<bz0b> you dont even need to do anything except go near a AP
<BTJustice> brk3: No in relation to the desktop
<brk3> BTJustice: just on the kde menu->control centre?
<brk3> bz0b: ya seems like a great distro.. site doesnt even work :p
<BTJustice> Nah.  There is a set up wizard to do it with.  It comes with FreeBSD and Slackware I think.
<bz0b> ioh
<bz0b> haha he is updating it
<bz0b> haha
<mornfall> hmm, anyone interested in Adept .deb? (this is a pre-alpha version of the prepared breezy-kubuntu package manager)
<mornfall> i need some testing :)
<brk3> mornfall: il test it. if i can install it!
<mornfall> in a minute, i'll upload the packs
<brk3> where can i get it
<brk3> cant wait to see it actually :) kynaptic is balls
<mornfall> brk3: grab the 3 debs on http://beleriand.mornfall.net/~mornfall/adept/ and install them -- that should be enough :)
<mornfall> brk3: then run sudo adept
<bz0b> i know this may sound a little noobish, but how do i cp a directory
<bz0b> i am trying to copy /usr/java to /usr/lib/java
<gdh> cp -R dir destination
<bz0b> thanks
<brk3> bz0b: dude?!
<gdh> although, yeh :)
<brk3> bz0b: cp -r /usr/java /usr/lib/java
<bz0b> yeah
<bz0b> sorry
<bz0b> i forget sometimes
<brk3> mornfall: hope they're not too big.. im on dialup :()
<brk3> *:(
<mornfall> -a, actually :)
<brk3> the old ganga eh
<gdh> wow, I thought dialup was made illegal in 2003 :)
<gdh> so much for progress
<bz0b> yay
<bz0b> LimeWire works now!
<mornfall> brk3, 4M total i think
<bz0b> someone name a song!
<brk3> gdh: wish it was
<brk3> scumbags wont bring it to my area
<mornfall> Nowhere by Katatonia
<brk3> bz0b: enjoy!
<mornfall> (that's what playing here, anyway)
<brk3> mornfall: ah, it'l be worth it
<mornfall> brk3: tell me if you get something out of it :)
<brk3> mornfall: anything to contribute :)
* brk3 is playing "Hold Me Back" by AC-DC on Stiff Upper Lip
<bz0b> brk3, thanks
<gdh> bz0b: Party at Tony's Beach by the Lindberg Hemmer Foundation ;)
<mornfall> anyone else willing to give it a ride?
<bz0b> ok
<brk3> mornfall: do you want me to email you with a report?
<mornfall> brk3: whatever, i will hang around for a while
<gdh> mornfall: I wouldn't know what to do with it - all the packages I want are already working :)
<brk3> theres far too much traffic in #ubuntu
(pax/#kubuntu) it's a 'clock' problem, nothing is wrong with your clock, it's kdesu problem
(pax/#kubuntu) not*
(BTJustice/#kubuntu) how do you fix kdesu?
<Kovecses> BTJustice: its not a problem with kdesu its a problem with the time app
<BTJustice> or can the clock be removed and then reinstalled with Ksynaptic?
<pax> Kovecses: he can adjust the clock just fine from kcontrol
<BTJustice> correct
<Kovecses> pax: then whats the prob?
<pax> Kovecses: I just said kdesu, he can't run it properly
<BTJustice> Kovecses...
<BTJustice> If i right-clci kon the clock in the applet
<BTJustice> then left-click on Adjust Date & Time
<BTJustice> a window pops up asking me for my root password which I enter correctly
<BTJustice> i click ok
<BTJustice> and nothing happens
<kainos> help! how do i start samba?
<BTJustice> the clock doesn't pop up so I can adjust it
<BTJustice> kdesu commands in trerminal do nothing
<Kovecses> BTJustice: like i said thats the time app not kdesu.........all my other kdesu commands work great...until i try and run the time app........then no kdesu commands work.....so i bet after you restart kdesu will work...as long as you dont try that time app
<BTJustice> ok, i will reboot
<BTJustice> brb
<pax> geez
<pax> kainos: what's the problem with samba?
<Kovecses> pax: at least that is how my system is
<kainos> sorry. wasn taking down notes
<kainos> just starting it up. im config my other pc
<pax> 123 reboot, windoz culture :c)
<kainos> i already set up the other pc n its doing fine now. im setting my other pc. still having problems starting it up
<kainos> i already got how to update and modify the rcconf
<pax> kainos: install swat, frontend for smb, it'll make your life little easier
<kainos> just the startup
<pax> !info swat
<ubotu> swat: (Samba Web Administration Tool), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 3877 kB, Installed size: 9012 kB
<IceDC571> i cant wait for kde4 to come out
<Kovecses> pax: yea the thing with debian is ........... i could never get sound working properly....ubuntu i have to compile the newest versions of alsa for it to work.......but in debian i could kindove get it to work
<kainos> ok wait
<IceDC571> does anyone know a gapless audio player based on qt?
<Kovecses> IceDC571: what is up with kde4 why is it gonna be so good?
<BTJustice> ok back
<Kovecses> IceDC571: umm whats wrong with amarok?
<pax> Kovecses: debian make great server, leave GUI to ubuntu
<kainos> ill do the swat thing later
<BTJustice> what kdesu command shall i try?
<kainos> how do i start it up
<Kovecses> BTJustice: just try kdesu kate
<BTJustice> ok now password window appears
<pax> kainos: /etc/init.d/smb start 
<BTJustice> but, when I type in the password
<BTJustice> nothing happens
<BTJustice> kate doesn't open
<BTJustice> oh wait
<BTJustice> it just opened
<Kovecses> ahh see
<BTJustice> took awhile though
<Kovecses> yeah kdesu takes a little bit longer
<BTJustice> shall i try a kdesu command for the clock?
<pax> it's kate that takes longer not kdesu :-)
<Kovecses> pax: yeah maybe
<pax> BTJustice: so you can adjust the clock normally now?
<pax> without going to kcontrol?
<BTJustice> i haven't tried
<BTJustice> should i?
<Kovecses> well yeah
<Kovecses> wtf
<BTJustice> lol
<pax> let me think ..
<Kovecses> lol
<BTJustice> i wanted ot be sure you didn;t want me to try more stuff
<BTJustice> since kdesu commands stop working after trying to adjust clock
<BTJustice> i am going to try it
<Kovecses> try kcontrol
<Kovecses> kdesu kcontrol
<BTJustice> it doesn;t open the clock wen i right-clcik
<Kovecses> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<BTJustice> let me try kcontrol
<Kovecses> BTJustice: are you like 13?
<Kovecses> lol j/k
<BTJustice> i am just a shitty typer
<BTJustice> kcontrol works
<kainos> ok pa i go it now.
<Kovecses> of course it does
<kainos> how do i use swat then?
<Kovecses> its only the time app that doesnt
<kainos> after installing
<BTJustice> will be 30 in 2 weeks, looking forward to that... NOT
<aseigo> BTJustice: bah.. i'm 30.. it's all good =)
<BTJustice> :)
<Kovecses> im 22 in a week
<BTJustice> senior discounts and auto insurance are right around hte corner
<aseigo> haha..
<aseigo> still a ways off from that
<BTJustice> lol
<Kovecses> auto insurance discounts are at 25 i thought?
<aseigo> life is good at 30 =)
<kainos> <pax> what do i do after installing SWAT?
<aseigo> Kovecses: yep.. here in canada, anyways =)
<BTJustice> Seriously though, I am sitting here stupidfied.
<Kovecses> BTJustice: does time adjustment work in kcontrol?
<BTJustice> Why can't I right-clcik on the clock then left-click on Adjust Date & Time then enter my password and have hte clock pop up like it use to?
<BTJustice> yes
<aseigo> BTJustice: ah, just go out and have fun on your birthday.. 30 years of life is a great accomplishment and there are many more to come.
<aseigo> BTJustice: hrm.. if you can't, that'd be a kubuntu bug
<Kovecses> BTJustice: it is a bug............linux and kde are not perfect........yet
<BTJustice> Now let me tell you guys this...
<BTJustice> i have installed Kubuntu several times now...
<BTJustice> this happens every time...
<BTJustice> i once installed hte world clock for KDE which seemed to fix the problem
<IceDC571> kde4 is going to have a new theme engline
<IceDC571> engine*
<BTJustice> but it came back later not working
<BTJustice> so i uninstalled world clock and it would work
<Kovecses> IceDC571: i heard kde4 was gonna even be like twice as fast
<BTJustice> then it would not work
<BTJustice> so i reinstalled world clock
<BTJustice> abck and forth
<BTJustice> *back
<aseigo> well, probably not TWICE as fast.. but faster in many respects yes
<Kovecses> BTJustice: if you can adjust time in kcontrol then why even stress it?
<Kovecses> aseigo: yeah your right.....but im just imbelishing i guess
<IceDC571> kdelook already has a kde4 section
<BTJustice> Kovecses: Yeah I know, but it still bugs me, to me, that makes KDE inferior.  You kow what mean?  It SHOULD be able to let you adjust hte time directly.
<Kovecses> IceDC571: does it look good
<BTJustice> inferior... like my typing, lol
<Kovecses> BTJustice: it may be a kubuntu problem and not a kde problem
<BTJustice> That's another thing too...
<BTJustice> Why does Ubuntu have a Gnome and a KDE version?
<BTJustice> They oughta just pick one
<Kovecses> BTJustice: you are lost
<BTJustice> I have been here many time with Kubuntu problems and am told ot go to #Uuntu and vice versa
<pax> kainos: after installing swat, you would want to enable root account because swat requires that (sudo) wouldn't work, and then in your browser go to localhost:901 enter the root pass, and set your samba the way you want.
<_frank> BTJustice: because some people want kde, some want gnome.
<Kovecses> BTJustice: Ubuntu is gnome kubuntu is kde...TWO different distro's
<BTJustice> Yeah I realize that, but I also think this is one of Linux's big problems...
<BTJustice> too many distro's
<BTJustice> too many differnet ways to do something
<BTJustice> you know?
<_frank> It's the same distro, different guis
<Kovecses> BTJustice: my advice is to go use windows then
<BTJustice> Hell with that
<Kovecses> BTJustice: linux is all about choice........you cstomize it to fix your exact needs
<BTJustice> I R-E-A-L-L-Y want Linux to work especially KDE as I like that better than Gnome.
<_frank> yeah but with windows, if you don't like the interface, you're stuck with it
<BTJustice> _frank: Actually, you can change with programs such as Windows Blinds
<_frank> BTJustice: once you get over the adjustment to linux bump, you won't look back
<BTJustice> I know, I like what I see.
<Kovecses> BTJustice: if you use a distro like debian everything works cuz they are bent on stableness.....ubuntu is more cutting edge where stuff aint gonna work
<BTJustice> But really, how the f can I not adjust the clock anymore?
<aseigo> Kovecses: it's not really 2 diff distros. it's one distro with 2 different desktops. most of the packages are the same =)
<BTJustice> That is silly to me.
<aseigo> BTJustice: when you enter your password, is that giving you errors/
<BTJustice> I was thinking about trying Mepis
<BTJustice> or Gentoo
<Kovecses> aseigo: yes i know.........
<BTJustice> aseigo: No errors
<BTJustice> nothing happens
<BTJustice> with the clock anyway
<aseigo> BTJustice: sounds like the kdesu bug
<_frank> BTJustice: well you said it used to work, did you do anything that could have affected it?
<IceDC571> well keep in mind only try gentoo if you have time to compile every single app you'll run
<_frank> BTJustice: like install non ubuntu packages?
<Kovecses> BTJustice: did you try running the clock app as straight root?
<BTJustice> _frank: No.  I adjusted it a few hours ago, checked e-mail with Kontact, turned compouter off for a bit, turned it back on, clock was off, I tried to open it and nothing
<BTJustice> How do I run clock app as straight root?
<Kovecses> BTJustice: well ..........you must create a root account
<BTJustice> or turn it on right?
<BTJustice> aseigo: What is the kdesu bug?
<aseigo> BTJustice: the one where it stops working ;)
<aseigo> BTJustice: it's a known bug on kubuntu where the kdesu patches that make it use sudo rather than su mess up at some point =(
<BTJustice> aseigo: well it works if I don;t try to adjust time, i was able to do kdesu kate and it worked.
<BTJustice> I am utterly confused right now, lol.
<aseigo> BTJustice: it also has the devs who are working on it befuddled.
<aseigo> BTJustice: i hope to work on it with them at aKademy
<BTJustice> See it stopped working when it was still 3.4.0 KDE about 2 hours ago.
<BTJustice> I went ahead and added the link to get the latest KDE for Hoary to my sources.list and let it downlaod and install
<BTJustice> i hoped it would fix the problem but it didn;t
<_frank> what is aKademy?
<BTJustice> I am sitting here watching Dune on the Sci-Fi Channel... what a stupid movie...
<_frank> the mini series?
<BTJustice> The movie
<_frank> never saw it
<BTJustice> well turn tv to Sci-Fi channel if you got it, lol
<Kovecses> BTJustice: yeah kde is more buggy than gnome.....but kde is alot more cool looking and functional........like i HAD to set up my printer in gnome for it to work in kde
<_frank> not american
<BTJustice> Kovecses: Yes I like KDE much better than Gnome.
<BTJustice> I think it is better organized
<BTJustice> but I guess the fleas come with the dog
<pax> BTJustice, try this: rm .kde/share/config/clock_panelapplet* ----- now, in console: sudo kcontrol > system administration > date & time > check set date and time automaticaly > change the time zone correctly. Then right click on the kicker > remove clock > kill the kicker > start it again > add clock back
<BTJustice> rm .kde/share/config/clock_panelapplet*
<BTJustice> in the terminal
<BTJustice> ?
<Kovecses> pax: very nice info
<pax> yes
<BTJustice> btjustice@Kubuntu:~$ rm .kde/share/config/clock_panelapplet*
<BTJustice> btjustice@Kubuntu:~$ sudo kcontrol
<BTJustice> Password:
<BTJustice> ERROR: Communication problem with kcontrol, it probably crashed.
<BTJustice> btjustice@Kubuntu:~$
<Kovecses> pax: worked for me!
<BTJustice> let me try again
<pax> BTJustice: ok, just kill kicker and restart it
<Kovecses> BTJustice: try kdesu kcontrol instead of sudo kcontrol
<BTJustice> how do I kill tha kicker again and restart it
<pax> Kovecses: you had the same problem?
<BTJustice> ?
<pax> kilall kicker
<ms12> wow enlightenment DR17 is a killer manager 
<pax> killall kicker*
<Kovecses> pax: yeah the clock app dont work for me........but my time is correct so i dont care
<BTJustice> ok, how do i reopen kicker?
<pax> type kicker & in console
<BTJustice> ok
<BTJustice> now re-add the clock applet?
<pax> yes.
<BTJustice> ok
<BTJustice> now try to adjust the time?
<pax> yes, either or smoke some more weed
<Kovecses> pax: did you try to change the time through kde......i have talked to many who say it doesnt work
<pax> mine works fine
<Kovecses> pax: you on 3.4.2?
<BTJustice> nothing
<pax> Kovecses: yes
<Kovecses> pax: have you tried it? or does time just work
<BTJustice> pax: Still nothing.  
<pax> BTJustice: did you rm .kde/share/config/clock_panel* ?
<Kovecses> pax: try it i bet it dont work
<pax> Kovecses: works here.
<BTJustice> yes
<BTJustice> let me try again in case i f'ed up...
<pax> BTJustice: check if you have that in root sudo -i
<Kovecses> pax: send me a screenie then i will believe..........cuz every one else i have talked to say it dont work
<Kovecses> pax: u must be lucky
<BTJustice> pax:  What?
<BTJustice> root sudo -i
<BTJustice> ???
<Kovecses> hmmmmmmmm
<Kovecses> what?
<Kovecses> rm .kde/share/config/clock_panel
<BTJustice> does it have to have * at end?
<pax> just sudo -i
<pax> yes it does, or use tab
<BTJustice> ok i am root now in terminal
<Kovecses> all this just to fix something that he has fixed
<BTJustice> i will try pax instructiosn again
<pax> Kovecses: http://ninux.net/files/believefoo.png :-)
<BTJustice> root@Kubuntu:~ # rm .kde/share/config/clock_panel*
<BTJustice> rm: cannot remove `.kde/share/config/clock_panel*': No such file or directory
<BTJustice> root@Kubuntu:~ #     
<pax> ok, good. now try to see if you can adjust it from the clock again
<BTJustice> root@Kubuntu:~ # sudo kcontrol
<BTJustice> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<BTJustice> root@Kubuntu:~ #       
<BTJustice> ???
<BTJustice> Nope, still can't adjust from the clock
<pax> whatever you are smoking, I'll take some
<pax> you are root and using sudo?
<BTJustice> I am following your instructions
<BTJustice> you typed above
<BTJustice> BTJustice, try this: rm .kde/share/config/clock_panelapplet* ----- now, in console: sudo kcontrol > system administration > date & time > check set date and time automaticaly > change the time zone correctly. Then right click on the kicker > remove clock > kill the kicker > start it again > add clock bac
<pax> did I say you have to be root to do sudo kcontrol
<_frank> BTJustice: use sudo not in a root shell
<_frank> BTJustice: your root shell may not have the right environment
<Kovecses> pax: very cool screenie...........
<BTJustice> pax: Yes, you said to "sudo -i".  Remember?
<Kovecses> ok bed
<Kovecses> bye
<pax> BTJustice: i konsole type exit
<pax> in*
<BTJustice> ok done
<pax> nothing yet?
<BTJustice> yes, i am now in KDE control Center
<pax> comment vas tu _frank 
<_frank> bien
<BTJustice> changed time
<BTJustice> removing clock from applet
<BTJustice> killing kicker
<BTJustice> turning kicker back on
<BTJustice> adding clock back to panel
<BTJustice> nothing
<pax> BTJustice: here's the deal, you don't adjust the clock everyday, it's a one time thing. So you can do it from control center when you need to.
<BTJustice> still can't adjust from the clock
<BTJustice> yeah
<BTJustice> Kind of sucks that I can't change it directly from the clock though
<BTJustice> thanks for the help at any rate
<BTJustice> pax: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=111187
<pax> BTJustice: great, fire another one here http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ :)
<BTJustice> Bingo Bango
<BTJustice> pax: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13914
<vot3> do you know how i can se it to the mousewheel instead?
<BTJustice> ???
<BTJustice> To use the mouse wheel in Kubuntu to scroll?
<BTJustice> It shoudl work by default unless you have some whacky generic mouse
<BTJustice> You might try the terminal and type in... sudo kcontrol
<BTJustice> go to Peripherals > Mouse and look around in there
<ecker> i forgot how to get my net running on start up can someone remind me how?
<seaLne> it should do it automatically unless you've maybe changed something?
<seaLne> there should be "auto" next to the interface name in /etc/network/interfaces
<seaLne> hmm actually weird my eth0 dosen't
<seaLne> ahh its being done with hotplug
<ecker>  The loopback network interface
<ecker> auto lo
<ecker> iface lo inet loopback
<ecker> thats what mine looks like
<seaLne> ecker: you don't have any mention of eth0?
<ecker>        map eth0
<ecker> # The primary network interface
<ecker> iface eth0 inet static
<ecker> cant paste it all in here
<seaLne> looks fine, is there an ip address after that?
<ecker> yeah
<seaLne> what happens if you do "sudo ifup eth0"?
<seaLne> that work fine?
<ecker> udo ifup eth0
<ecker> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<ecker> hmm strange
<seaLne> does /sbin/ifconfig list an ip and stuff for eth0?
<ecker> yes
<seaLne> what makes you think the network isn't up?
<ecker> but i already did dhcpclient to get the net up in running, but i gotta do it everytime i restart. its not auto detecting it on boot
<BTJustice> Here...
<seaLne> ecker: if you are using dhcp you should have that in /etc/network/interfaces instead of static
<BTJustice> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58168
<seaLne> ecker: change it to iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ecker> ok brb
* PM-aSeepin pokes nikkia.. you around, m'lady?
<nikkia> PM-aSeepin: yeah?
<PM-aSeepin> nikkia i just thought of something I would really like to see in KDE, that I bet you could do in like 5 minutes flat
<nikkia> whats that ?
<PM-aSeepin> firefox/mozilla stores your bookmarks in an xml/html file right?
<nikkia> html, i think, yeah
<PM-aSeepin> in KDE you can have the menu put in an entry for your konqueror bookmarks
<PM-aSeepin> I would *LOVE* to be able to do that with my firefox bookmarks
<mornfall> morning :)
<mornfall> anyone here running kubuntu breezy? :)
<seaLne> mornfall: yeah
<mornfall> willing to test adept for me?
<mornfall> deb http://beleriand.mornfall.net/~mornfall/adept ./
<mornfall> apt-get install adept
<mornfall> the package is rough and all, it's pre-aplha still :)
<seaLne> i don't have it on my home machine atm (this afternoon probably) but if i don't get it setup i'll try it at work tommorow
<seaLne> about to get rid of sid
<nikkia> lol @ tpb
<nikkia> they've changed their logo to a pirate ship in a transparent apple, click it and it auto-searches for the OSX/x86 builds :P
<nikkia> i'm guessing they got some legal threats from apple, again
* PM-aSeepin bribes nikkia
<PM-aSeepin> whats it gonna take wumin
<nikkia> PM-aSeepin: a lot more free time :/
<PM-aSeepin> would it really take that much? from what i understand, konqueror stores bookmarks in html as well.. wouldnt you just be able to change the file that konqueror's bookmark extension uses?
<PM-aSeepin> hell
<PM-aSeepin> point me to the right file
<PM-aSeepin> ill take my own crack at it
<PM-aSeepin> :)
<PM-aSeepin> I dont mind, I can hack around in c a little
<PM-aSeepin> (very little)
<PM-aSeepin> i just have no clue where to look heh
<n> I was told by a ubuntu dev that Breezy supports 'Suspend to disk'. I've installed Breezy w/ its latest kernel but there is no suspend to disk option on the KDE session manager.
<PM-aSeepin> it might be a command you need to map
* PM-aSeepin laughs
<nikkia> PM-aSeepin: it'd be a bit more complex than that
<PM-aSeepin> all these really brave friggen people usin breezy
<BTJustice> They may have been looking for another tester.
<PM-aSeepin> i dont plan to use it till halfway to next release :D
<BTJustice> Breezy... like a fart...
<PM-aSeepin> nikkia:  well, im gonna roam around the source tree for the menu system if i can find it, and see for myself ;)
<n> BT: you really think they were just blagging me away from opensuse?
<PM-aSeepin> and im even weary at 3 months old to use a release
<BTJustice> blagging & opensuse???
<PM-aSeepin> maybe ill install breezy when the following release comes out :D
<n> opensuse is the first distro I've seen with the suspend to disk turbo boot option
<PM-aSeepin> I ordered 20 cds from shipit... 10-x86, 5-PPC (only 4 showed), and 5-AMD64
<BTJustice> I just use Windows XP.  It's bulletproof 
<PM-aSeepin> all I have left is one of each for myself, heh
<n> but I'd rather get it working under ubuntu
<n> BT: you joker!
<BTJustice> lol
<PM-aSeepin> peopel are eating ubuntu up... i know for a fact i completely converted one guy, he deleted windows and broke the cd... and ive got at least 5 more telling me they love it
<nikkia> PM-aSeepin: well, the issues would be, you'd need to somehow differentiate the two bookmark lists, you'd need to find the profile names - and how do you present the list if there is more than one profile in mozilla?, its not the 'getting the bookmarks' thats the complex issue, its how to present them properly
<BTJustice> I have to keep Windows though.  I have too many games.
<n> PM: Eveybody has always said 'Yeah but look how long it takes to boot' - I need to get this sorted!
<nikkia> PM-aSeepin: one solution would just be to merge everything into one bookmarks list, but some people wouldn't like that
<PM-aSeepin> nikkia:  OR you could just put an option in kcontrol that lets you select the bookmark file manually under an advanced tab :D
<PM-aSeepin> can I tell firefox to use the same bookmark list konqueror does?
<n> noboduy here knows nothing about suspend to disk then right?
<PM-aSeepin> n:  i would imagine its 'suspend'
<PM-aSeepin> just open a shell and type: sudo suspend
<PM-aSeepin> see what happens
<n> PM: How do I add that command to the KDE log out screen though?
<PM-aSeepin> n i don't know, but you could EASILY put a shortcut to application on your desktop
<PM-aSeepin> right click desktop, select create new, then link to applicatioon
<n> I cry kludge, dear sir!
<PM-aSeepin> under the "command" item, put: kdesu suspend
<n> aha!
<PM-aSeepin> soemone would have to hack kde to put it ont he shutdown menu ;)
<PM-aSeepin> how do i change my default browser?
<PM-aSeepin> found it
<jpatrick> hmm..
<jpatrick> Kexi works here :/
<spiral> hmmm, could anyone here recommand me a mail biffing client in order to check the large amount of accounts I have without taking an icon by account on my tray as korn wants to do ?
<PM-aSeepin> does anybody happen to know of a GOOD AMV site.. something with lots of good (and hopefully rare) downloads?
<PM-aSeepin> there are some videos that I love that Im having trouble finding
<alessandro> hi
<jpatrick> lo
<alessandro> just switched to kubunto from mandrivia... i'am really impressed
<jpatrick> :)
<seaLne> cool :)
<alessandro> my pc is really faster now
<probono> hi all, is there a "Colony 3" kubuntu live cd yet?
<spiral> probono: I suppose the daily cds should not be too far from it...
<probono> where do i get the daily cds?
<mexican> Hi
<mexican> perrps
<mexican> bla bla
<mexican> whats crackin fools?
<toolman> So havn't seen any conversation in here
<toolman> does anyone talk about kubuntu?
<pointwood> yes
<gdh> just usually later in the day
<toolman> hehe righto;
<toolman> when is the hot time? international :D
<pointwood> dunno
<pointwood> F1 is going to start shortly, so...
<pointwood> afk
<toolman> yep watching now
<toolman> schui at the back
<toolman> go!
<xpnoob> hi
<toolman> xpn00b :D
<toolman> wasup
<xpnoob>  :0(
<xpnoob> :-)
<xpnoob> im ok tnx
<toolman> so, er, like kubuntu?
<xpnoob> just got postfix running 
<toolman> tight
<xpnoob> yea
<xpnoob> kubuntu is cool
<toolman> yay for the default channel :D
<xpnoob> :)
<toolman> watching F1?
<xpnoob> ehm, saw a little this morning
<toolman> lve now
<toolman> lIve
<xpnoob> ah :-)
<xpnoob> i was too busy putting mail back up online
<toolman> so why (k)ubuntu?
<toolman> hehe
<xpnoob> because its easy to install and has alot of features? 
<xpnoob> ive been a windows user for years and years. just on linux for one week now
<toolman> its the linux that removed windows one and for all :D
<xpnoob> and ill never go back, tnx to kubuntu ;)
<toolman> yeah safe
<xpnoob> ya
<buz> same here
<toolman> a few grumbled with kubuntu  tho
<xpnoob> heh
<buz> i cant wait for kde4
<ralph1> same here
<toolman> just got the kaffeine fix
<toolman> makes that player mcuh nicer
<xpnoob> yea, kde is going fast 
<buz> i think kaffeine is effectively still broken in 3.4.2 right
<buz> i use xine anyhow ;)
<toolman> yeah i used gnome for about 3 monthsd
<toolman> would like it but its too slow :(
<nik> can anyone help me solve the problem of my internet being slower in kubuntu than in xp
<xpnoob> still?
<toolman> well u need to decide what is slower;
<toolman> modem or broadbad?
<toolman> aNd
<nik> broadband
<toolman> how much slower? whats your test?
<nik> if itmatters i get itnernet through another computer and taht computer is connected to a college LAN
<nik> abotu 4 times slower
<nik> 5*
<toolman> so..
<toolman> downloading http?
<toolman>  or EVERYTHING?
<nik> http and ftp
<toolman> got kubuntu?
<nik> yup
<toolman> umm well only thing i can think of is to see if something else is sending traffic
<nik> how woudl i go about taht
<toolman> ie chewing up 4/5th of your bandwtith?
<toolman> umm "sudo tcpdump -i eth0"
<nik> ok
<toolman> and it will speww out packets till u hit control c
<nik> does it say how much bandwitdh its taking ?
<toolman> so dont do anything and see if u are still getting lots of packets
<toolman> umm not very human readable
<xpnoob> lol
<toolman> there is a a k app
<toolman> ksysguard
<xpnoob> if you can read 100 lines/sec...
<nik> lol
<nikkia> its perfectly readable for its intended audience
<toolman> hehe if u getting 100 linesa sed then u got traffic!
<xpnoob> :-)
<toolman> but ksysguard has a nice eth graph/logger
<toolman> so check that out :D
<toolman> but do u think its a  config prob?
<nik> ok and umm another thing someone reccomended to check my network settings in xp and kubuntu and compare them which setttings shoudl i check
<nikkia> nik, that was me, and as i said 'all of them'
<toolman> well if u are actually getting traffic only thing that comes to mind is duplex settigs
<nik> o ya t was u whre can i find a list of "all of them " in xp
<toolman> but dont know much about config of thatin linux
<nikkia> nik, its not all in one place
<toolman> and would only expect 1/2 speed not 1/5 speed
<nikkia> toolman: it might be the LAN is using odd MTU or something
<toolman> yeah godo call
<toolman> good
<nikkia> but there are just too many variables
<nikkia> it could even just be a badly supported network card driver
<nik> umm so stil werhe are the settigns in xp?
<nikkia> nik, Control Panel/Network Connections
<nikkia> in a command window, ipconfig will show some of them
<benje> salut et bye
<kittychan> i was juast askin
<Kitty-Kun> how can i break a 40 MB file into 10MB parts?
<buz> i'm sure dd can to that somehow ;)
<nikkia> Kitty-Kun: split -b=10M
<nikkia> you might want to specify a prefix too
<nikkia> and perhaps -d
<Kitty-Kun> how do i use that (give me the context)
<nikkia> but man split will tell you all
<nikkia> Kitty-Kun:    split -d -b=10m some_big_file.zip   some_big_file.
<nikkia> will produce some_big_file.001,  some_big_file.002, some_big_file.003  and some_big_file.004
<nikkia> sorry, 01, 02, 03, and 04
<nikkia> if you want 3 digit extensions, use -a=3 in there too
<Kitty-Kun> and then how do i put them back together
<nikkia> Kitty-Kun: that's easy :)
<Kitty-Kun> Ok, so tell me how it's done
<nikkia> 'cat some_big_file.0* > some_big_file.zip
<Kitty-Kun> or tar.gz if was originally a tar.gz file, right?
<nikkia> yeah, whatever
<Kitty-Kun> and how do i make a tar.gz file from a folder from the command line?
<nikkia> tar zxvf /tmp/my_files.tar.gz  ~/My_Files
<nikkia> assuming My_Files is the directory to tar, and its in your home directory
<nikkia> erm, sorry
<nikkia> tar zcvf /tmp/my_files.tar.gz  ~/My_Files
<nikkia> c = Create, x = eXtract
<PurpleMotion> off the top of your heads, does anyone know how to search for something in limewire and have an EXCLUSION (example, i would like to search for "blonde" without returning anything that contains "xxx"
<PurpleMotion> cause im searching for "kid rock trigun cowboy" and I'm GETTING lots of porn
<PurpleMotion> a search for "final fantasy silence" reveals a video from a fisting site, three beastiality movies (one involving a dehydrated cat, which i dont understand), and so on and so forth
<Kitty-Kun> ok
<PurpleMotion> while i like porn, and have a decent ever-growing collection.. when im searching for AMV's, I don't wanna know what some guy did to his 14yo sister (who looks a lot more like thirty-five)
<Kitty-Kun> ok, how do i split a file named mew.tar.gz into 10 MB chunks?
<Kitty-Kun> what's the command line command to eject a cd?
<Kitty-Kun> nvm i figured it out
<Kitty-Kun> i meant the split
<Kitty-Kun> not how to eject the cd
<PurpleMotion> Kitty-Kun:  i'd use rar to split the file... i think either tar or gzip or bz2 (I know for sure) can do it, but RAR seems to make the pieces indestructable :D
<nik> isnt it jsut eject btw?
<PurpleMotion> yes
<PurpleMotion> eject to eject the cd
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: using the 'split' command is the right answer, rar'ing instead of tar.gz is just a hack
<PurpleMotion> eject -t
<PurpleMotion> to close it
<Kitty-Kun> anything else need to be in the command?
<nikkia> Kitty-Kun: either the device path or the mount path
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  rar packages in such a way as it seems like files are FAR less likely to be damaged or corrupted during transfer than any other packaging method *I* have seen.. YMMV
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: and if they're going to be installed on a system without unrar ?
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  you dont need either of those to eject a cd or close the tray as long as you only have one drive :P~
<PurpleMotion> who doesnt have unrar?
<PurpleMotion> heh
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: if you're uploading to a web server that doesn't have rar, and you don't have root permissions, you're going to be SOL with rar
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: LOTS of hosting providers' web servers
<PurpleMotion> hell, I actually OWN a license to rar up to like 2.21 or something like that
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  fair enough
<PurpleMotion> yeah if you dont break the file and the upload is web-based you'll be screwed
<PurpleMotion> i hate that limit, but its understandable i guess
<nikkia> Kitty-Kun: if that IS what you're doing, i'd suggest breaking it into smaller chunks than 10MB
<PurpleMotion> yeah like 4 - 6
<PurpleMotion> no bigger than 8
<nikkia> while 10MB is the limit, i'd be very careful about going 'right to the limit'
<Kitty-Kun> no, i'm sending a kernel i configured for my girlfriend to her through gmail
* PurpleMotion believes php comes preconfigured with a limit of 8mb per uploaded file
<nikkia> Kitty-Kun: then it'll need to be smaller than 10MB
<PurpleMotion> gmail is php right?
<nikkia> much smaller, in fact, cos the encoding phase will add about 1/3 more
<Kitty-Kun> i put it to 10000000 bytes
<PurpleMotion> err
<Kitty-Kun> so it's a bit smaller
<PurpleMotion> nvm
<PurpleMotion> im retarded
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: its not the php, its the message size limit
<PurpleMotion> EYE SOFA KING WE TODD DID
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  yah
<PurpleMotion> but on web based systems its the php limit heh
<nikkia> Kitty-Kun: its probably not going to send if its over about 7MB
<Kitty-Kun> it's been sending fine
<nikkia> and gmail is annoying, it *quietly* rejects them
<nikkia> Kitty-Kun: are they getting received?
<Kitty-Kun> ... o... k...
* PurpleMotion hates gmail
<PurpleMotion> ive only seen like 2 email clients worth a shit lately
<nikkia> because when i have people send me big files, they go into gmail's trash, without it telling me or them, if its over a certain size
<PurpleMotion> kmail is actually nice
<PurpleMotion> and i really like thunderbird
<PurpleMotion> i hated netscape and mozilla's mail programs
<PurpleMotion> but thunderbird is the shiznit
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: everyone did :)
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: i used to use pine during the netscape era, their mail client was THAT bad
<stizoner> lol
<PurpleMotion> pine was nice
<pointwood> I prefer thunderbird as well
<PurpleMotion> i played a mud for about three years
<PurpleMotion> and we had no choice
<PurpleMotion> inter-server mail was delivered through pine
<pointwood> tried using kontact, but it's IMAP is sloooow
<PurpleMotion> thank god pico rules the world of editors
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, start and editor war
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, PurpleMotion
<pointwood> furthermore, thunderbirds spamfilter is working nicely
<PurpleMotion> ooh, thats a bug
<PurpleMotion> !start an editor war
<ubotu> jed is better than xemacs
* PurpleMotion uses server-sde spam filter bwahahahha
<nikkia> that one's not very convincing
<PurpleMotion> i get spam, spamassassin sends them back a copy with a nice "no thanks" cover sheet :D
<stizoner> i miss my tahoma font!
<PurpleMotion> whats not very convincing?
<nikkia> jed being better than xemacs
<PurpleMotion> yeah jed sucks
<PurpleMotion> know what editor i REALLY liked?
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: and i get so much spam, i have to use whitelisting, server-side spam filtering *AND* client side
<PurpleMotion> i was at home from day one
<nikkia> i still see about 10-20 of the 2000+ spams i get sent a day
<PurpleMotion> when i started using BSDi/FreeBSD for orion.dal.net, It's default text editor was ee
<pointwood> uh oh...whitelisting...
<stizoner> i have gotten like 5 spam mails in my whole life, its peoples own fault they get spam
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  i have a seperate signups@daede.com
<PurpleMotion> i dont care how bad it gets spammed
<stizoner> doing what PurpleMotion just did, if theres a bot in here to catch that... its got it
<PurpleMotion> it's just for when some bs site requires an account
<nikkia> pointwood: sad thing is, most spam solutions seem to be starting to get around whitelisting
<pointwood> stizoner: what's your email addy?
<pointwood> :p
<stizoner> stizoner@hotmale.cum
<PurpleMotion> stizoner:  like the nick. now, what the hell are you talking about? :D what'd i just do?
<pointwood> stizoner: and no, it's just you that haven't got any friends :p
<stizoner> i email my online hookers
<PurpleMotion> but not many people at all get their hands on jay@daede.com
<pointwood> nikkia: that's pretty impressive
<pointwood> the thunderbird spam filter catches almost all the spam I get
<seaLne> stizoner: spam is inevitable if you use your email address
<PurpleMotion> stizoner
<PurpleMotion> dude
<PurpleMotion> im stizoned
<PurpleMotion> hehehe
<nikkia> pointwood: oh, it catches most of what gets thru my server-side stuff
<PurpleMotion> (watch it stand for stipple zoner or some shit)
<stizoner> no its not, if you read what you signing up for and not check boxes for "special offers" and use fake email when you can get away with it...
<nikkia> seaLne: i've been using my email addresses for 10 years, which is why i get so much :(
<PurpleMotion> stizoner:  except some of them lump all that shit into a TOS and dont give you the OPTION
* seaLne mutters about slow connection at home as he installs breezy
<stizoner> and dont give your email out 2 people who are idiots (if they have a hotmail or yahoo email there automatically)
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: and some of them just plain LIE
<stizoner> then dont sign up
<nikkia> even if you don't sign up for squat, you'll STILL get spammed if you're unlucky
<nikkia> for example...
<pointwood> yeha
<nikkia> i created a obscure username on my domain...
<pointwood> * yeah
<nikkia> didn't do anything for 3 days, no spam, emailed it once via yahoo, spam rolls in
<pointwood> heh
<nikkia> yahoo must be selling receipient names from their database
<stizoner> if you use yahoo your going 2 get spam
<nikkia> stizoner: no, point was, the only thing i did, was email the new account from another, unconnected, yahoo account
<PurpleMotion> stizoner:  in a day and age where everyone has their own domain, and hosting companies always give you 'unlimited' email acounts, i just opted to create signups@daede.com.. when i sign up to some site, of course i check it, click the activation link, then empty it
<nikkia> stizoner: ergo, yahoo must have stored the 'to' address and sold it to spam lists
<pointwood> that's pretty low of yahoo :( hadn't expected them to sink that low :(
<PurpleMotion> I've received about 15 total pieces of spam to jay@daede.com
<nikkia> stizoner: ergo, even if you're careful, if one of your friends uses yahoo, you're going to get spammed when your friend emails you, then yahoo sells your email address
<PurpleMotion> yah yahoo makes no illusions.. you use their free service, you WILL be solicited while you're on it.
<PurpleMotion> a good number of the bots you see on yahoo are actually AUTHORIZED from yahoo.. i.e. they PAID for the right to spam chat rooms
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: but... the recipient of a yahoo user's email has made no contract with yahoo, what right do they have to sell that email address?
<PurpleMotion> they dont
<PurpleMotion> and i find it real hard to believe yahoo does that
<PurpleMotion> real hard
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: there's a big distinction between you using an email to sign up with yahoo, and some yahoo user just emailing YOU
<PurpleMotion> i had to work pretty closely with some yahoo TOS/AUp people
<stizoner> its not free free it cost something, spam...
<PurpleMotion> and i find it extremely difficult to believe that yahoo takes the emails of people you send email to and get email from and uses them for further solicitation
<nikkia> the experiment i did was about 20-22 months ago, so perhaps yahoo has cleaned up, but i doubt it
<PurpleMotion> in fact, im gonna have to go ahead and say you gotta prove that one to me
<stizoner> some viruses catch every email adress on somebodys computer so when they send you an email you get spam after
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: try it yourself, create an email address that is obscure, then use an unconnected yahoo account to email it
<nikkia> wait a couple of days, and the spam will start
<PurpleMotion> i worked with them on our project about a year and a half ago
<PurpleMotion> to which account?
<PurpleMotion> the one you mailed from or the one you just created
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: the account you created
<nikkia> ie, the recipient of the test mail
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  yahoo's advertisers (the people who spam you) get a daily updated list of every single yahoo member sorted by vital account statistics (last seen online being the main one)
<PurpleMotion> the spam starts because the spammers have added you to their lists
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: erm, no, you're missing the point
<PurpleMotion> this list is also not very heavily guarded... there's a room on Undernet where they do NOTHING but share the daily updated list daily ;)
<nikkia> the point wasn't that the yahoo account got spammed, but that the account that was non-yahoo, that was only ever mailed ONCE from a yahoo account, suddenly started receiving spam after being mailed from a yahoo account
<PurpleMotion> ah
<PurpleMotion> i misread you then
<PurpleMotion> i should try that
<nikkia> PurpleMotion: as i said, they MIGHT have cleaned up, but i doubt it
<PurpleMotion> i should send an email from computer__Guru@yahoo.com to someNewAcct@daede.com
<PurpleMotion> and see what happens
<PurpleMotion> nikkia:  i just cant see them doing something like that
<PurpleMotion> *shrug*
<stizoner> say your email 20 more times, lol
* stizoner sends PurpleMotion beasty pron
<stizoner> jk lol
<stizoner> after i ever finish setting up this thing im so making a disk image, no way im every going through all those sudo this and sudo that commands
<stizoner> again*
<jpatrick> then do sudo -i
<nik> is there any place in kubuntu where it jsut says a long list of network settings so i can compare them to xp
<stizoner> lol
<stizoner> your missing the point
<stizoner> no way i remembered or wrote down or enjoyed any of it, nor do i still messing with crap
<stizoner> god forbid a gui and mouse
<stizoner> evil
<stizoner> problem is its not 'geeky' enough
<stizoner> not geek cool 
<stizoner> till that changes bill will be rolling in piles of money while laughing at the poor geeks and there uber cool consol comands
* stizoner gets his frustrations out
<nik> where in kubuntu can i find a long list of very possible network setting
<stizoner> k /end rant
<stizoner> lol
<stizoner> control center
<nik> ya but is there a way to jsut list alt he settings in one place
<nik> and not go to one place to find oen thign to another for the next
<nik> im tryign to run control center in administrator mode but every time i type my password it jsut refreshes into normal non administrator mode
<nik> anybody here?
<jpatrick> yeah
<nik> hi
<nik> the administrator mode doesnt work in control center
<nik> whats its real name
<nik> kontrocenter or kcontrolcenter or sumtin?
<nik> i wanan try to run it in sudo
<jpatrick> do kdesu kcontrol in Run command
<pl_ice> borin'
<stizoner> ever since i upgraded to i686 smp kernel kde stuff has been crashing left and right
<jpatrick> What does the smp have that the others don't?
<paines> hi
<seaLne> grr breezy did something nasty to my dual head matrox card its displaying the same thing on both heads :(
<mornfall> xorg upgrades rock, don't they :)
<mornfall> you never know what happens
<buz> tho they arent quite as cool as the preview to final kubuntu upgrade that shredded all kde settings
<seaLne> i vaguely remember using some matrox utility when i originaly setup debian
<paines> is there bugs page  for breezy ?
<seaLne> mornfall: it wasn't just the ugrade, afaik the card must have been reset or something to have changed
<pl_ice> when is the date for new ubunt? can't remember...
<seaLne> 10/10
<mornfall> seaLne: well, my matrox card went all wonky after xorg install
<mornfall> seaLne: had to cold-reboot to get it work
<mornfall> properly
<pl_ice> :] 
<gdh> mornfall: howdy :)
<mornfall> gdh: hey :)
<seaLne> mornfall: worth a try rather than trying to find the matrox tool :)
<gdh> breezy made me have to run dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver - it otherwise complained there was no keyboard (?!)
<gdh> weird shit, but there you go.
<gdh> mornfall: adept needs a lot more in the way of user feedback :)
<mornfall> gdh: what user feedback? :)
<seaLne> bah nope still mirrored
<pl_ice> c ya later
<mornfall> gdh: got it running?
<gdh> mornfall: er, how do you get it to actually install a new package? I right click on e.g. aa3d, select 'install-package' .. then press 'Apply'
<gdh> mornfall: and all that happens is state: "" appears in the filter list
<mornfall> gdh: erk! :-)
<mornfall> gdh: that apply is for a filter
<gdh> mornfall: It's not terribly intuitive as to what anything does :/
<mornfall> gdh: i will make it more obvious that the left hand pane is for filtering...
<gdh> cool
<mornfall> and i'll make it "apply filter" the text on a button i guess
<gdh> so how do I actually get it to install a package?
<gdh> I guess safe upgrade is 'apt-get upgrade' and full upgrade is 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<mornfall> gdh: there is a big toolbar thingy "Commit Changes" in there... you really should be using text-under-icons on toolbars
<mornfall> gdh: guessing right
<seaLne> hmm weird installing kde-devel wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<gdh> mornfall: Ah! the 'commit changes' icon is a grey tick-mark - it looks like it's greyed out -> unclickable
<gdh> but yes it does work :)
<mornfall> gdh: that's fault of your icon theme :p
<mornfall> it's green here
<mornfall> and it has text stating "Commit Changes" under it
<gdh> I don't show the text :)
<mornfall> adept is really designed to have text under the icons
<mornfall> i don't do the overcrowded-toolbar thing
<mornfall> that's why there's no safe upgrade in the toolbar either...
<mornfall> it'll get "preview changes" button
<mornfall> and that is probably about it
<mornfall> maybe undo/redo will go there
<gdh> mornfall: Pressing 'Full Upgrade' does nothing - if there truly are no updates to receive, maybe tell the user that?
<mornfall> but i am not sure yet
<mornfall> gdh: it marks all the upgradable packages for upgrade
<mornfall> gdh: maybe i'll make it switch to preview mode?
<gdh> Ah, I see ... yeh pressing Commit changes actually retrieves the updates... again not obvious with a package list thousands of lines long :)
<mornfall> gdh: i'd hate to pop up a dialog with "x packages marked for upgrade, etc"
<mornfall> dialogs are evil
<gdh> I agree - but how about a status bar then with a summary of what will happen in 'commit changes' ? showing the number of new packages to install / upgrade / delete?
<mornfall> gdh: as i say, the reasonable option would be probably to switch to preview changes mode (which isn't implemented just yet)
<mornfall> yes, statusbar...
<mornfall> could do :)
<mornfall> gdh: i'm wondering if someone ever finds out that the arrow on the left in the package list is clickable ;-)
<mornfall> ideas how to make that obvious? (i don't have any...)
<mornfall> maybe hint that in a tooltip or something
<gdh> mornfall: funny- I just found that by accident :)
<gdh> Perhaps use the [+]  icon as a tree list since people are more familiar with that?
<mornfall> gdh: many styles use an arrow nowadays
<gdh> I have a blue 'play' icon like from a music player - again dunno if that's whatever theme I have
<gdh> mornfall: I'm thinking newbies coming from Windows, really.
<gdh> mornfall: or how about a 'More information' in the context menu for each package rather than just the 'install-package' option?
<gdh> so More Information would do the same as clicking the Play icon.
<mornfall> gdh: you are one big play icon :p
<mornfall> gdh: and install-package is internal name, that's "not yet fixed"
<gdh> I think that's a compliment :)
<mornfall> gdh: http://web.ekhis.org/adept-icons.png
<mornfall> i guess i will have to package the nuvola icons with adept
<mornfall> they are just so much better
<gdh> hm that is rather pleasant
<mornfall> and i need riddell to make text-below-icons default, with a normal-1 sized font
<mornfall> and uncrowd the toolbars in other apps :)
<mornfall> ah btw, the buttons in the extender don't work yet ;-)
<gdh> I prefer no text due to to a smallish screen .. (1024x768)
<gdh> for busy toolbars in complex apps, there's just no space for it
<mornfall> right, that's why the toolbars need to be fixed
<gdh> ha nice, it segfaulted when I exited.
<mornfall> there should only be one toolbar and only ~7 buttons on it
<mornfall> gdh: bah!
<mornfall> gdh: stacktrace?
<gdh> I have the info from the backtrace if you're interested?
<mornfall> gdh: rafb.net/paste please
<gdh> heh http://pastebin.ca/20631
<gdh> was already in the process of pasting :)
<mornfall> or whatever :)
<mornfall> gdh: ah yeah extenders
<mornfall> gdh: they aren't handled extremely well yet :-)
<gdh> ah no worries then
<seaLne> is there a big change currently with xorg moving to mesa?
<seaLne> kde-devel depends on libgl1-mesa yet kubuntu-desktop depends libgl1-xorg
* mornfall starts adept in  gdb to fix that crash
<mornfall> crashes => no good
<mornfall> this is what you get when you end the app with ctrl+c from controlling terminal ;)
<Bags> Hi room. 
<ray_> hello
<ray_> how would i go about changing the default movie player in konqeror?
<Bags> Got a G3 Lombard laptop and I can't get the OS to charge the Battery or to enable the standby mode. 
<stizoner> sounds like a fancy car
<Bags> stizoner: It's the most asthetically beautiful laptop ever made IMHO...
<ray_> Bags: did you try the laptop settings in kcontrol
<Bags> ray_: I certainly did, but the APM Config Setup Helper Application seems to do nothing. 
<Bags> ray_: I log in with my root pswd and then nothing happens. 
<ray_> Bags: well did you set up a root account
<ray_> Bags: you should really never log in as root
<Bags> ray_: I'm sorry, what I mean is that when I click the APM Config Setup Helper Application, it asks for the root pswd to continue, I enter it, and then nothing happens. 
<Bags> ray_: I'll check the bugs lists and do some googling. 
<Bags> ray_: See what I can find out about it. 
<ray_> Bags: in the terminal type             kdesu kcontrol
<Bags> ray_: As usr? 
<stizoner> #ubuntu= buncha gnome nazis
<Kitty-Kun> :P
<Kitty-Kun> which will run better on a 500MHz processor: GNOME or KDE?
<stizoner> xfce
<stizoner> lol
<ray_> Kitty-Kun: yeah xfce is nice
<Kitty-Kun> ok
<Kitty-Kun> is it available as a package for kubuntu?
<ray_> Kitty-Kun: yeah it is called xfce4
<ray_> how would i go about changing the default movie player in konqeror?
<stizoner> looks wise its my fav, features wise it leaves something 2 be desired
<ray_> Bags: yes as a your normal account
<Bags> ray_: Same problem. 
<ray_> Bags: whats the problem again?
<Bags> ray_: The battery is not being charged, Enable Standby and Enable Suspend are disabled. 
<Bags> ray_: These two options are greyed out. 
<ray_> Bags: and even when you go in there with kdesu it doesnt let you enable it?
<Bags> ray_: The Battery is sitting there doing nothing. 
<Bags> ray_: Yes, that's right. Almost as if the modules aren't running. 
<ray_> Bags: make sure you have the package klaptopdaemon
<seaLne> Bags: have you upgraded kde? see /topic
<seaLne> there were bugs in kcontrol
<ray_> yeah 3.4.2 is much nicer
<Bags> Thanks guys. I've got it downloading the updates. I'll let you know how I go. 
<Bags> time for bed, though. 
<Bags> it's 1:00am here...
<nik> is there a command or program taht displays every system information in particular network settings in a list
<jpatrick> Anyone know how I can format a floppy from the command line? (KFloppy doesn't want to work)
<nik> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_floppy.htm
<nikkia> gah, the cpanel installer has to be the worst script ever written
<nikkia> it has like 100 hosts in its mirrors list, and tries each in turn, using wget --timeout=500 to do a ping test, unfortunately, most of the sites are just dead, and dropping packets, so each time it tries to access those, it sits for 500 seconds until the timeout occurs
<nikkia> problem is, of the 10 gazillion packages it downloads, it tries the whole mirror list for each
<ray_> how would i go about changing the default movie player in konqeror?
<copernic> anyone running breezy here?
<copernic> I am planning to upgrade, wanted to ask if there are any surprises...
<ray_> why upgrade?
<copernic> ray_: I need latest ruby packages
<ray_> cant you get them for hoary
<copernic> nope, the ones in hoary are scewed up
<copernic> and there are no backports
<ray_> what about the source
<ray_> i mean you can try breezy but i heard stuff is still broken
<copernic> I see, which stuff generally?
<stizoner> stuff plenty broken in the release but im sure its mostly stuff out of there control
<stizoner> kde.. other apps.. stuff
<ray_> i think even xorg is broken
<copernic> oups :)
<stizoner> ive done plenty of bitchin the last week about linux/kubuntu (plenty of reason 2) but im releaved in a way. becasuse...
<ray_> ?
<ray_> because.........?
<stizoner> the issue of using linux over windows really has nothing 2 do with the OS itself for me its the morals of the whole thing, paying min $80 for a disc you can only use on one pc is wrong, its like saying i buy a cd and use it in my car.. thats the only place i can use it, i like the idea of free 2, not just because of $ but freedom in general, freedom is a good thing for humanity
<EasterSunshine> stizoner: agreed. when i saw the frontpage of ubuntulinux.org i was like, omg i am downloading this distro from these nice awesome ppl
<ray_> everything works great for me in linux.....there is not one thing that i can do in windows that i cant do in linux........except for shockwave
<stizoner> yeah i read the interview with the guy behind all this on slashdot i think it was... seemed big about the freedom of it all more then any sort of $ goal
<ray_> i meant can do in linux
<ray_> came out wrong
<ray_> naw he doesnt want money
<copernic> ray_: I still think there are annoyances
<ray_> i hate the idea of distros that you have to pay for
<ray_> copernic: like?
<copernic> like kde flickering, and konqueror redrawing pages
<copernic> these are small things but still many find it ugly
<ray_> hmm.......i dont have that problem
<EasterSunshine> copernic: yes...i have that problem too...but i couldn't care less
<stizoner> i dont mind the idea of payin for one as long as it has a free version to, like the way redhat does it
<ray_> blah
<EasterSunshine> what would be soo good about an enterprise linux that we should pay for it? support that comes with?
<EasterSunshine> software?
<ray_> i guess
<copernic> ray_: your apps don't flicker when you switch tabs?
<ray_> copernic: nope
<stizoner> but far as the particular linux distro of choice for me it was all about having kde and debian apt-get distro with decent repositorys
<copernic> ray_: sorry, cannot believe it, it has been there for every kde release on every distro I've tried
<ray_> i am using the fglrx drivers.......maybe that makes a difference?
<stizoner> oh and debian itself i tried and it was slower then death, not that kubuntu is fast its no fedora or slackware, those are the 2 fastest ive tried
<EasterSunshine> copernic: same here...do you have the problem that konqueror draws webpages slowly and has to be restarted about every 48 hours because it starts to freeze up?
<ray_> fedora fast? are you on crack
<ray_> rpm distros are the slowest out there
<EasterSunshine> i thought kubuntu was really fast
<copernic> EasterSunshine: well, I haven't used konqueror for that long time :)
<ray_> kubuntu is ten times faster than fedora for me
<EasterSunshine> copernic: i think its like one of those bugs that goes unnoticed, and i have it too
<copernic> EasterSunshine: it does not have anything to do with distros
<copernic> ray_: actually that feel of "slowness" have put many friends of mine from even trying linux
<stizoner> konqueror is horrid, and firefox from the distros wasnt much better, im fairly keen to tweaking firefox because i did in windows, so i got i686 release and installed it and tweaked it myself, drastic difference
<copernic> I don't want them to try Gnome because that one is even slower
<stizoner> from the repositorys*
<ray_> copernic: not me.......my linux boots faster than windows and runs faster than windows hands down
<copernic> ray: what's your hardware?
<ray_> brb
<stizoner> you must have a really messed up windows then, but ive worked at tweakin it (from what i can figure out) and its almost as fast as windows
<stizoner> my setup
<stizoner> p4 2.8, 1024mb...
<EasterSunshine> firefox is a very lightweight browser it seems, i want something really really heavyweight with local filesystem browsing as well and maybe an intergrated konsole, konversation, kopete, and a whole bunch of other unrealistic things
<stizoner> lol
<EasterSunshine> ugh you guys and your kick-ass comps...i have p3 400 with 256 rams here
<stizoner> good god
<copernic> I have p4 1.7 512 rams
<EasterSunshine> this is my better comp...and stop copying me term "rams"
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i have a 8086
<stizoner> they well nice linux systems at walmart.com for $199
<Kamping_Kaiser> just not using it :P
<copernic> EasterSunshine: and you're running firefox on that animal?
<Kamping_Kaiser> copernic: people run firefox on p1 200 with 96m RAM... 
<EasterSunshine> copernic: no, i am running konqueror, koversation, smb server, apache2, postfix, and a whole bunch of other servers
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know, i gavve them the bocx
<Kamping_Kaiser> *box
<copernic> Kamping_Kaiser: God help them
<Kamping_Kaiser> meh, they get it free
<EasterSunshine> sometimes when i put my foot inside my box, it freezes
<Kamping_Kaiser> but yeh, hope the y are patient
<copernic> EasterSunshine: I have the same
<nikkia> EasterSunshine: erm, firefox does local filesystem browsing
<nikkia> it even does smb browsing, but sadly, thats a windows only feature atm
<copernic> EasterSunshine: it's the power cables that lead to hard drive I suppose
<taw> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi taw
<EasterSunshine> nikkia: browsing, but not really the same konqeuror does it, its like text-based
<taw> how do i configure webmin to work with kubuntu ?
<taw> there's no root passwd, y'know ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> dunno. I'll pass you on :)
<copernic> taw: create a root account for 5 minutes
<Kamping_Kaiser> and go to bed :)
<taw> copernic: ... and ?
<stizoner> i yelled enough in #ubuntu frustrated and someone help me setup root
<copernic> and create a password for root
<copernic> then login
<taw> yeah, but webmin seems to have own passwd system
<taw> i can't login to webmin with my root passwd
<nikkia> taw, i consider that a bug in the webmin setup scripts, tbh, yes, webmin DOES need a root password set, at least until you create a safer admin account ('root' as the webmin admin is considered a security hole, as its easy to dictionary attack, especially since everyone leaves it as the default 'root' on port 10000 :)
<copernic> nope, just normal root username and password
<stizoner> i prefer if i have to do something needs root privy id rather login as root then learn commands
<stizoner> people say "oh just type this..." no way ill ever remember commands
<stizoner> lol
<nikkia> stizoner: then don't ask us to help when you're PC has had a root kit attack :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all
<nikkia> s/you're/your'
<copernic> see ya
<nikkia> gah, ykwim
<taw> nikkia: bug or not, how do i  work around it ?
<stizoner> i login as root and log back out, its actually safer then sudo i think, because sudo is based on a timer 
<copernic> taw: sudo passwd root
<stizoner> right?
<nikkia> taw, you have to create a root account, using sudo passwd root, THEN dpkg-reconfigure webmin
<stizoner> so something i might do takes 20 seconds... how long does sudo log you in for?
<copernic> taw: after you're done with logging into webmin, create a new webmin superuser
<stizoner> im just guessing here
<nikkia> taw, then log on, and create a new admin account in webmin, and delete 'root', then sudo passwd -d   and sudo passwd -l   to remove root's passwd
<copernic> at last disable root with sudo passwd -l root
<nikkia> stizoner: its configurable
<copernic> LOL nikkia :)
<taw> nikkia: i did exactly that, but it still doesn't work
<nikkia> taw, did you dpkg-reconfigure it ?
<nikkia> taw, if you don't, it will still see the old root passwd
<nikkia> ie, something untypable
<taw> # dpkg-reconfigure webmin
<taw> Stopping webmin: webmin.
<taw> You already have /etc/webmin/miniserv.pem
<taw> Starting webmin: webmin.
<taw> then ... Login failed. Please try again.
<nikkia> taw, hmmm, i'd remove webmin, purge it, and reinstall
<nikkia> it looks like its not actually reconfiguring it - it should pop up some dialogs, as i remember it
<taw> it did ask me to press ok twice
<taw> but it seems it didn't change anything
<nikkia> taw, ok, uninstall it
<nikkia> then dpkg --purge webmin    (i think)
<taw> oh, purging trick worked
<nikkia> personally, i'd suggest changing the default webmin port to something else too
<nikkia> webmin has far too much control to leave the defaults alone :)
<taw> right, now let's configure mysql ...
<taw> why doesn't the installer ask me for the passwd anyway
<sforwk> Hi. I just installed Kubuntu 5.04 on an HP nc8230. After some effort, everything is working except sound. 
<sforwk> Sound work at KDE startup, then no sound from anything. No system sound, no CD sounds.
<sforwk> Any idea how to solve this? Thanks.
<taw> damn, the webmin-mysql module does not work
<taw> why does it require a password anyway, postgresql known when i'm connecting from root account
<_frank> taw did you manage to login to webmin at all?
<_frank> taw have to activate the root account to install webmin
<taw> _frank: yeah
<taw> _frank: mysql and postgresql tabs don't work
<_frank> taw did root have a password when you installed webmin/
<taw> _frank: yeah i set root passwd, purged webmin and reinstalled it
<_frank> ok... then I don't know
<sforwk> Can anyone here help with sound on kubuntu 5.04?
<albert> make-kpkg --revision=1 --append-to-version=mykernel kernel_image kernel_headers
<_frank> sforwk: sound problems are anoying... try the forums for help. and if you see crimsun in the IRC channel, ask him. He's the expert
<sforwk> Thanks Frank. I'm heading there now.
<nightmaster> is there a way for x to autoprobe for devices plz
<apprentice> is there a way for x to autoprobe for devices plz
<taw> weird
<taw> i had to tell webmin-mysql that all mysql binaries are in /usr/bin/mysqlwhatever, or else it wouldn't work
<taw> it's in the $PATH and it worked perfectly in debian
<wincide> hi , i obtained this error from a compilation configure: error: stdc++ library not found, i'd like to install a library, but there are too many referred to this, which one is better? ??
<_frank> wincide: you need some -dev package
<wincide> now i'm installing  libstdc++6-4.0-dev 
<wincide> i don't know if this is what i need .. but i'm gonna test :)
<_frank> install 6 instead of 6.4
<ray_> ok im back
<_frank> because its the only one in main, it's prbably the more "basic" one
<wincide> _frank, ok. i've installed 6.4 and doesn't go :(
<ray_> 6.4? 
<hugo_> hi @all
<ray_> hello
<hugo_> can i ask you a real newbie question? :-)
<hugo_> i'm new to linux 
<ray_> sure go ahead
<hugo_> i want to download an install : Ubuntu Linux 5.10 Colony 3 Development Release. Can i update to the "final" release, when it is published?
<ray_> i think so
<_frank> hugo_: if you're new to linux, stick with stable versions
<ray_> _frank: i think its a game
<ray_> _frank: with no stable version
<hugo_> yes, i know......but ubuntu 5.04 has big problems with my Geforce 6200 Go
<hugo_> i just want to try, if it gets better with 5.10
<hugo_> excuse my bad english.......i am from austria
<hugo_> so.....what would you suggest?
<_frank> well you can try... you could also install the drivers directly from nvidia in 5.04
<hugo_> i tried.....but it failed....at least with NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run
<ray_> i dont think upgrading is gonna help
<hugo_> hm.....ok
<hugo_> then i'll let it be
<hugo_> thnx a lot for your help
<hugo_> i've to leave now.......dinner is waiting :-)
<_frank> hugo_: you need the kernel headers
<hugo_> oh....
<hugo_> what does that mean?
<_frank> to install the nvidia drivers, you need kernel headers. open synaptic and install linux-headers-686 (or -k7 or -386)
<hugo_> ok.....i'll try
<_frank> actually in kubuntu use kynaptic but synaptic is better
<_frank> oh and uninstall the ubuntu nvdia drivers before you install the new ones
<matthew> konqueror as a web browser has been the only real letdown with kde / kubuntu., back to firefox:D
<_frank> do a "completely uninstall" not just a "uninstall"
<hugo_> how do i make the "cpmlete uninstall"?
<hugo_> so.........i'm downloading the kernerl headers :-9
<_frank> umm install synaptic to do the completely uninstall... hope you have a fast connection because synaptic will take alot of dependencies
<matthew> when you install kubuntu, you change what resolutions you want to allow, how do you change that later?
<hugo_> have dsl ......so not so bad
<hugo_> and what should i do, when i downloaded and installed synaptic?
<hugo_> synaptic
<_frank> use to completely uninstall nvdia-glx
<_frank> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<hugo_> thanx a lot
<hugo_> :-)
<apmcavoy> I just installed Kubuntu, how do I run it?
<apmcavoy> I am new
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> you are running it propably then
<apmcavoy> well, i did "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and it installed, and nothign happened
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> log out -> change session type -> login to KDE
<apmcavoy> ok hold on
<jblu> are there ppc users here?
<Tm_T> what I should hold?
<spiral> Tm_T: are you laughing ?
<Tm_T> spiral: try to guess xD
<spiral> Tm_T: dunno... you might not have been really good in english...
<spiral> Tm_T: ;-)
<Tm_T> uhm, maybe I should hold my pants on
<Tm_T> ;p
<spiral> Tm_T: ^^
<arcanistherogue> Hey, my computer keeps freezing when I play games.  It shouldn't, I have enough power to play them .  I have an nvidia 6600 and an AMD 3000+ 64 bit, but when I play like Nexuiz or Neverball my computer freezes after about a minute of playing.
<arcanistherogue> why is this happening?  and how do i stop it from happening?  all I am running is the game and KDE
<Tm_T> humm, and how much memory you have? swap?
<Tm_T> +do
<arcanistherogue> RAM: 512 MB, swap partition 1.5 GB
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> good enough
<gdh> I wonder if it'd do the same if you just run 'cpuburn' for a few minutes?
<arcanistherogue> i dunno?
<arcanistherogue> lemm try that that
<arcanistherogue> is it because I use KDE?
<arcanistherogue> my friend said it is horrible forgaming
<arcanistherogue> because its a CPU power whore
<arcanistherogue> eh it couldnt find cpuburn
<Tm_T> maybe your processor is overheating
<arcanistherogue> mebbe...
<gdh> arcanistherogue: You will need to install it :)
<arcanistherogue> it happens on Windows too
<arcanistherogue> gdh: I assumed as much :D
<gdh> ah, sounds like a cooling problem then... are you overclocking?
<arcanistherogue> nope
<Tm_T> I can smell it... smoke! <3
<arcanistherogue> I have like 8 fans too <_<
<gdh> Is there the opportunity to underclock ?
<arcanistherogue> and an air conditioner running O-o
<arcanistherogue> gdh: why on earth would i want to do that O_o
<Tm_T> arcanistherogue: KDE doesn't take much cpu power
<gdh> try removing some RAM, swap RAM around...
<gdh> arcanistherogue: To test the theory. :)
<arcanistherogue> I only have one Stick
<arcanistherogue> the 512 MB
<arcanistherogue> and I don't have any spare DDR sticks
<arcanistherogue> is it because of this CPU monitor i put up?
<gdh> unfortunate. :/
<arcanistherogue> i put it in my taskbar, and it keeps on coming back at bootup.  I don't know how to turn it off O_o
<gdh> No, if your computer freezes in both Windows and Linux in period of high CPU use, that's a hardware fault.
<Tm_T> arcanistherogue: to drop heat down
<arcanistherogue> is there a heat monitor I could get?  like SpeedFan for linux?
<gdh> yeh you'll want the 'lm-sensors' stuff and fun probing hardware
<gdh> I've never used it for anything other than tinkering around
<gdh> and that was many years ago
<arcanistherogue> hmm
<arcanistherogue> ah, i think it might be the apache server
<arcanistherogue> i dont use it much anyways
<gdh> nah, no userspace code can crash the machine in normal conditions
<gdh> anyway, do you use Apache on windows?
<arcanistherogue> nope
<arcanistherogue> holy ****, there is a process using 78.7 CPU power
<arcanistherogue> it says that when i did ps uax
<gdh> probably a crashed kaffeine :)
<Tm_T> haha
<arcanistherogue> I don't use Kaffeine, I use JuK <_<
<arcanistherogue> root      7521 78.7  0.2   3616  1036 ?        R    15:21   3:04 whiptail --backtitle Ubunt
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> I hope Kaffeine is fixed in Breezy
<Tm_T> amaroK <3
<gdh> It has a great feature of not playing anything but just sitting hidden in the background sucking your machine's will to live
<arcanistherogue> so, hsould I apt-get remove kaffeine?  I don't use it at all
<gdh> arcanistherogue: you can if you like
<arcanistherogue> hmmm... this is odd... I get an error when i use apt-get, and kynaptic wont load... lemme try synaptic
<gdh> maybe if we see the error we can help? :)
<arcanistherogue> odd, i get the same error in synptic.  something about not being able to lock the download directory
<gdh> k that makes sense
<gdh> whiptail is used for the dpkg Dialog system
<gdh> you must have a apt-get sesesion running on another konsole / console screen
<arcanistherogue> hmmm
<arcanistherogue> thats odd
<arcanistherogue> hold on a sec
<arcanistherogue> nope, no consoles open and ctrl-alt f1-6 are not logged in
<arcanistherogue> lemme reboot...
<gdh> wait
<gdh> bah :)
<gdh> bloody windows mantra..
<Tm_T> !
<ubotu> Tm_T: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Tm_T> reboot xD
<Tm_T> ubotu: shut up
<ubotu> Tm_T: Are you smoking crack?
<Tm_T> always
<arcanistherogue> nice, its working now
<arcanistherogue> and that huge process is gone too
<gdh> rebooting is incredible overkill :) could've just killed the offending processes..
<arcanistherogue> gdh: <_<  but i like overkill.  I'm the dude who has 8 fans in his case >_>
<arcanistherogue> yet still has problems with overheating >_<
<gdh> the irony is delicious :)
<arcanistherogue> well, my friend says it is because the advantage a fan gives is less after you add more than three, because they make more heat then they cool.  but i think hes full of bologna <_<
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I have only default fans and no heat problems
<arcanistherogue> same.  my case came with 8 :D
<arcanistherogue> but i replaced a couple and added LED fans <_<
<Tm_T> thoh
<Tm_T> my only one =)
<arcanistherogue> Its awesome
<arcanistherogue> it has two in the front near the bottom, where my rack of hard drives is, then one right over the graphics card on the window, then 2 in the back near the ports.  the others are on the top :D
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> just extranoice and heat
<arcanistherogue> ;_; but its flashy 
<Tm_T> bah
<gdh> I bet it... looks... fantastic... :|
<Tm_T> now I understand
<arcanistherogue> :D
<Tm_T> kid! =)
<Tm_T> muah
<arcanistherogue> hey man, its real nifty <_<
<gdh> does it have lowered suspension and alloy wheels? :)
<arcanistherogue> I wish.
<gdh> some fluffy dice would be good, mind :)
<arcanistherogue> :D I have those 
<gdh> haha :)
<Tm_T> maybe you should stick in your tacky candyland world until you grow up a little bit ] ;=
<arcanistherogue> ;_;
<arcanistherogue> well i dont have the dice on the computer <_<
<Tm_T> I hate you all
<Tm_T> no I'm not
<Tm_T> bah, suck it
<gdh> Tm_T: Time for your medication. :)
<arcanistherogue> :D
<nikkia> has anyone else been seeing random firefox quits the past couple of days ?
<arcanistherogue> nope, sorry.
<arcanistherogue> say, does anyone know how to get nexuiz installed?
<arcanistherogue> i just did chmod a+x on the nexuiz-linux-x86-glx file, is that it?
<Tm_T> nooooooo!!
<Tm_T> stop it!
<Tm_T> no needles, no!
<Tm_T> (these blue pills are like candy)
<gdh> aaaaand relax :)
<nikkia> ok, who hid tm_t's meds today?
<Tm_T> yup
<Fremen> Is this on ?
<Fremen> ooh
<arcanistherogue> y helo thar
<Fremen> helloo
<Tm_T> hi nikkia o/
<haim> hi
<haim> welcom to the party
<VeloxS> Would anyone happen to know the process for the KDE clock so I can reboot it?
<EasterSunshine> kdm
<EasterSunshine> warning: rebooting kdm will restart kde itself
<EasterSunshine> or not even, it'll bring you down to a command prompt
<Firetech> My kscreensaver sometimes wont start by itself. dcop'ing  it to start or lock the screen works, and relogin fixes it. I haven't found out why it doesn't want to start, it just does so at what-seems-to-be-random now. Any ideas?
<_mike> hi, i installed wireless assisstant following their instructions, cd to dir, ./configure , make , make install  and it said it was done so i restarted but i cant find it anywhere
<_mike> anyone here>?
<VeloxS> EasterSunshine: rebooting kdm (KDE Display Manager) will reboot KDE :P
#kubuntu 2005-08-27
<BTJustice> Has anyone tried Cedega CVS (http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45)?  Does it really work?
<Mens> Hello, is that bug with Administer password a ubuntu+kde or a debian+kde issue ?
<Mens> and that bug with kynaptic like I have to klik 100x before it prompts for my password
<Velox> I've been as of yet unable to run winex cvs BTJustice.
<nikkia> Mens, by the 'password' bug, do you mean the fact that admin. mode on kcontrol doesn't always work ?
<nikkia> Mens, if so, i think its a general KDE bug, i get it to a varying degree on my LFS setup
<Mens> ok, yes thats waht i mean
<nikkia> and i wouldn't recommend kynaptic, its not really ready for use yet, apt-get install synaptic and use that instead
<nikkia> wb apokryphos
<Mens> ok thx
<apokryphos> nikkia: hi. Evil mouse randomly died; I hope it doesn't become a trend 8)
<nikkia> hmm
<nikkia> my batteries in mine died last night, which was unusal, as it'd only been about 2 weeks since i changed them last
<nikkia> there again, they could have been sat in the 'for future use' pre-charged pile, and NiMH discharges on the shelf
<apokryphos> nikkia: slightly handy thing about this one (not sure if others do it), is that you can plug it up into usb when batteries die, and it charges it :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: i used to have an MX700 that i liked, but on the other hand, this way, i have a big pile of NiMH AAs ready for my Xbox 360 :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: wireless controller?
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah
<nikkia> apokryphos: but MS decided to charge extra for the rechargable battery pack
<nikkia> apokryphos: the out of the box behaviour is to want AAs
<apokryphos> finally; that should've come out years ago. 
<nikkia> thankfully, i have 8 pairs of NiMH AAs here
<apokryphos> I guess they consider the recharging too much of an issue or something before :/
<nikkia> (1 pair in the keyboard, 1 pair in the mouse, 1 pair occasionally in the digicam, and the rest just waiting to be used)
<apokryphos> nikkia: speaking of digicams, do you have any cheap ones to recommend? Gonna need one for holiday
<nikkia> apokryphos: it DID come out years ago, nintendo released the wavebird fairly early in the gamecube's life :)
<apokryphos> we have one now, but it has annoying half-click-then-full-click behavior (for focusing). It *can* take good pictures, but it's annoying
<nikkia> apokryphos: tbh, no, i don't really keep track
<apokryphos> oh :-O. Never heard of it; couldn't have gone too mainstream.
<nikkia> apokryphos: i think you'll find the half-press is standard
<apokryphos> anything without that is good for me. It's annoying, especially when getting explaining it to others.
<nikkia> apokryphos: tbh, its standard in the photography world, period
<nikkia> my old T70 had half-press for the light meters :)
<apokryphos> ok, so I'm going non-standard ;-)
<nikkia> i think even my OM1 had half-press
* nikkia misses her cameras :(
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> looks like OM1s go for about 35 on ebay
<nikkia> might have to invest in one, next month
<apokryphos> my friend has a pretty nice Kodak EasyShare one. Wonder what they're like with Linux
<apokryphos> surely most cameras just operate as a hard-drive, though
<nikkia> apokryphos: kodak digital cameras are generally sucky
<apokryphos> nikkia: his one would be quite perfect to my needs; takes pictures well, 4mp, displays well, has a decent adaptor; can even take videos (of not *too* shabby quality), and he's had it for some time. I'll dig up a link
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'd rather have a canon or even a sony tho
<nikkia> and everyone has competitive cameras at around the same price, so it should be possible :)
<apokryphos> only canon I've used is ours, and half-press I just don't like 
<apokryphos> Yeah, I suppose
<apokryphos> nikkia: what's this... Sony? ;-)
<apokryphos> aha, it's this one http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=1833&pq-locale=en_US
<nikkia> apokryphos: i have an 'ancient' DSC-P51, its the only sony product i've owned thats lasted more than 5 years
<apokryphos> before they changed their tactics
<nikkia> no
<nikkia> i've had problems with sony stuff since 1989
<nikkia> since 1988 if i'm honest
<nikkia> since the walkman i bought in 89 was a replacement for one i bought in 88
<ralph1> apokryphos: Well you convinced me and I installed kubuntu-desktop in my Breezy test partition. After testing I found it stable enough to use daily, but for the fact that some apps I need are not there yet. So I will continue to monitor and wait for it to mature a little more. Thanks for convincing me to try it.
<nikkia> i don't know how, but i managed to go thru 5 sony walkmans before i realised i was being fleeced, each one lasting just over a year
<apokryphos> nikkia: old habits die hard ;-)
<apokryphos> ralph1: cool =). What apps?
<nikkia> apokryphos: what REALLY annoyed me, was that the walkman was a replacement for an Aiwa walkman that had lived a scarily long life
<apokryphos> "Point-and-shoot simplicity" -- aha, that's the name of it.
<nikkia> it wasn't until 1996 that i managed to find another Aiwa that i liked, it was still alive last i saw it when i left the US
<nikkia> of course, now Sony own Aiwa, so thats a waste of time now :/
<ralph1> apokryphos: Kmymoney2 and Gramps. I need close to the latest version for both and a synaptic search for them came up blank.
<apokryphos> there's something I didn't know
<nikkia> and my Aiwa MP3 player lasted a whopping 3 weeks, so they've got the sony QA down right
<nikkia> apokryphos: ?
<apokryphos> ralph1: those are both in universe, but isn't gramps gnome?
<ralph1> apokryphos: Gramps is gnome, there just is no KDE equivilant. What version for Kmymoney2
<apokryphos> nikkia: just the sony aiwa thing. There's so many small mp3 players that are just annoying as they break down so quick
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh, yeah, Sony bought Aiwa back in 2001ish i think it was
<apokryphos> !info kmymoney2
<ubotu> kmymoney2: (Personal finance manager for KDE), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.6.4-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1452 kB, Installed size: 4156 kB
<apokryphos> it's just worth investing in something better; that's why so many turn to ipod
<nikkia> apokryphos: its a shame too, Aiwa used to be a great company, if a little unfocused
<nikkia> apokryphos: thats what i got as soon as i took my Aiwa back
<apokryphos> iRiver is probably the closest competition, but it lacks iPod's simplicity, and pacey navigation
<nikkia> i figured i could spend 50 more and have something decent, or i could keep messing around with the 'wannabes' 
<apokryphos> exactly
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'd quite like a iAudio X5
<ralph1> apokryphos: Way to old, need Kmymoney2 version 7.4 or the latest version 0.8. I believe a MOTU is working on an update.
<nikkia> all the reviews say its fairly durable
<apokryphos> still, my iRiver is perfect what I'd use it most -- work.
<apokryphos> ralph1: good to know. Though, you know, it's very easy to compile applications ;-). I'd find it odd if one old version fo an app stopped you using a DE on a given distro
<apokryphos> nikkia: so far so good. I'm hoping for better firmware upgrades, but I'll have to wait n' see
<nikkia> apokryphos: have you seen the iAudio X5 ?
<apokryphos> nope
* apokryphos googles
<nikkia> http://eng.iaudio.com/
<ralph1> !info gramps
<ubotu> gramps: (Genealogical Research and Analysis Management Program), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.8-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 6161 kB, Installed size: 14128 kB
<apokryphos> nikkia: new? Looks pretty flash. Similar navigation to an Ericsson
<nikkia> yeah, a few months old
<nikkia> its biggest advantage is that it pretty much plays anything
<nikkia> and they actually go out of their way to say its linux compatible
<apokryphos> wow; videos too. I'd be really annoyed if this was cheap enough for me to have got before :P
<nik> i installed a language pack but tis not showing up in regianal and accesibility in control center
<apokryphos> many formats indeed
<nikkia> apokryphos: 280ish for the 30GB long-play (big battery)
<apokryphos> I wonder what navigation is like, and if it uses metadata properly
<apokryphos> nikkia: you shouldn't have shown me this. I just wish I'd bought this now :P
<apokryphos> ar well
<nikkia> apokryphos: the long-play version is so minor a weight/size difference, but so major a play time difference, too
<nikkia> ie, 4mm thicker and 35g heavier, for 35 hours instead of 14 hours
<apokryphos> wow. My iRiver only reaches 10 hours, and 4 hours videotime
<apokryphos> looks very flash =)
<Bags> Hi room. 
<Bags> Can anyone tell me what Linux users use when they want to do a remote desktop session? A VNC client for KDE? 
<nikkia> Bags: 'krdc'
<nikkia> its a standard app in kde, although it depends on running external vnc or rdesktop programs
<Bags> nikkia: Oh, hi Nikkia. 
<Bags> nikkia: thanks for that. 
<nikkia> actually, VNC access *might* be built in
<Bags> nikkia: I'll try it now. 
<nikkia> but i know it needs rdesktop installed for rdp:// access
<nikkia> (KDE includes a VNC server these days too :)
<Bags> nikkia: Yeah, I've got that working already... I can operate my KDE from a windoze client. 
<nikkia> bags, i generally find if the windows machine is XP, you're better off using rdesktop
<nik> apocryphos are u  in the mistic river forum
<nikkia> in my experience, its faster, plus, directx and sound work
<nik> apokryphos*
<apokryphos> nik: I'm not. There is one? :/
<apokryphos> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC.
<vot3> and on the linux command line.
<vot3> whe.
<nikkia> and in certain well-written readline based apps :P
<Mens> Hi which terminal does ubuntu use? Eterm ?
<apokryphos> Mens: it has a few. Ubuntu uses gnome-terminal, Kubuntu -> konsole, but they both have xterm
<apokryphos> nik: thanks for the note; seeing that a guy there is probably doing a few upgrades -- very nice. =)
<Mens> ok thx
<nik> apokryphos what iriver model do u have
<apokryphos> nik: PMP-120 
<nik> cool
<nikkia> right, enough work for today
<apokryphos> work hard, play hard
<apokryphos> d'oh, forgot the iriver usb cable at a friend's. Great; can't investigate the stuff now :/
<apokryphos> heh, nice; there's little hacks to skin the iriver. Nice useless stuff; I'll end up changing the icons of things :P
* apokryphos realises that he plugged in the wrong adapter to charge the pmp, smells a bad smell from it, and gets worried :|
<Firetech> apokryphos: ouch.
<bz0b> hey all
<apokryphos> Firetech: this could be bad; I'm gonna let it cool off first, and see
<Firetech> dip it in water to cool it faster...
<apokryphos> no thanks ;-) - don't wanna get water inside 
<Firetech> some (most?) electronics handle "voltage overruns" pretty well
<apokryphos> Firetech: this one started smelling bad, got real hot near the area, and would've probably started smoking soon. How's that? ;-)
<apokryphos> haven't actually got the real adaptor, and it doesn't switch on now, so I'll just have to wait for now I guess. :(
<Firetech> I plugged in a projector clock made for 3V into an universal adapter set to 12V... Only the LED used for projector light died, and smell bad.
<bz0b> so any of you guys use ndis wrapper?
<bz0b> its revolutionary!
<brk3> bz0b: i cant wait to try
<brk3> bz0b: working well for you?
<bz0b> brk3: like a charm!
<brk3> bz0b: so how does it work, am just curious. you could walk into a wifi enabled mcdonalds for example, and..?
<bz0b> I just bought a wireless router, 'cause I was sick of stealing my neighbors internet, 'cause I had to stand like right next to the wall, but now its all better
<bz0b> yup
<bz0b> just have modprobe ndiswrapper
<bz0b> and bam!
<bz0b> just run that command
<bz0b> brb
<brk3> ya but not installing it
<brk3> using it
* apokryphos could actually get used to Linspire icons
* ralph1 is away: Away at the moment
<BTJustice> I use to be able to right-click on files and edit them as root, but now that options is gone after upgrading to KDE 3.4.2.  How do I get that back?
<bz0b> hey
<bz0b> can someone tell me the command to enter my wep key?
<bz0b> i just setup wep on my router
<bz0b> but dont know the command to set it up on linux
* P3L|C4N0 o/
<BTJustice> Go to the Kubuntu foum and search for Kubuntu Wireless
<BTJustice> *forum
<damnhil> how do I change single click on desktop icons to double click?
<damnhil> how do I change the default login manager?
<pax> damnhil: mouse settings.
<apokryphos> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<damnhil> how do I change the default login manager?
<damnhil> I see. thanks
<damnhil> I forgot to install kdm
<apokryphos> damnhil: no problem, you can still get it from the repos
<damnhil> how do I change the language setting in KDM login manager?
<damnhil> how do I change the language setting in KDM login manager?
<EasterSunshine> damnhil: kdesu kcontrol
<EasterSunshine> and find login screen
<ray_> hey my power supply gets extremely hot when the computer goes into power save......when i move the mouse and come out of it it is cool again?
<ray_> hey my power supply gets extremely hot when the computer goes into power save......when i move the mouse and come out of it it is cool again?
<stizoner> your better off shutting down your pc if your not using it
<stizoner> or be just like me and leave it on 24/7 to download porn
<ray_> yeah i have downloads..........it has never done this before
<ray_> not until i installed kde and turned on power management
<damnhil> how do I make xmms play in KDE? eSound/ALSA did not work
<EasterSunshine> ray_: and why are you touching your power supply regularly?
<senaroth> sudo apt-get install xmms-arts
<senaroth> go to prefs, change output plugin to arts
<damnhil> can xmms play mp3?
<senaroth> yeah
<damnhil> I can't make it work
<senaroth> whats it do?
<senaroth> and/or did you do sudo apt-get install xmms-arts?
<damnhil> xmms does not play mp3. I haven't read the console message of xmms
<damnhil> I did that. I can play ogg now after I installed and configured xmms-arts
<senaroth> hm
<senaroth> im not sure
<senaroth> i dont think xmms is crippled in ubuntu
<damnhil> But I still can't play mp3. In fedora, I did that by doing yum install xmms-mp3. 
<senaroth> yeah
<senaroth> because they cripple it
<damnhil> I canm'
<damnhil> I can't play mp3 in amarok either
<senaroth> uno momento
<senaroth> try
<senaroth> apt-get install lame
<senaroth> http://ubuntuguide.org/#xmms
<senaroth> go through all that nonsense
<senaroth> see if it works
<senaroth> make sure you click how to install multimedia codecs and install that garbage too
<senaroth> brb
<eric_> can someone tell me how to safely uninstall linux? my last attempt resulted in not being able to access anything because grub was missing. I need to remove linux and GRUB so i can install a different OS on this partition, can someone tell me how to safely remove linux?
<eric_> anyone?
<eric_> is anyone even in here right now?
<senaroth> boot in to your linux cd
<senaroth> like youre going to install
<eric_> and?
<senaroth> go as far as the partition manager
<senaroth> remove everything 
<senaroth> all the partitions
<senaroth> make a fat32 part
<senaroth> boot in to xp or whatever you plan on using
<senaroth> and go from there
<crimsun> and use /fixmbr or whatnot afterward
<eric_> but last time i did that i lost grub which prevented me from getting into my windows partition
<senaroth> you dont need grub
<senaroth> if youre only using windows
<eric_> I am using windows, and i use grub to manage my OS's
<eric_> when my computer boots, it boots through GRUB
<senaroth> i dont know, never used grub w/o linux
<eric_> i pick the os from the list grub gives me
<senaroth> yea
<senaroth> i know what you mean
<eric_> i have linux, and i am on it right now
<senaroth> what im saying is ive never used grub to solely switch between windows os's
<eric_> i need to remove or disable grub
<senaroth> so wait
<senaroth> are you trying to save data here?
<senaroth> or are you willing to just format everything
<eric_> hell no
<eric_> i want to save data
<senaroth> and remove linux and grub with it
<senaroth> and be left only with windows
<eric_> i am trying to remove linux to make way for another windows OS, kind of like a back up
<senaroth> well you dont really need 2 OS's to back stuff up, you could just have a seperate partition
<senaroth> but if thats what you want to do
<senaroth> i would boot in to windows and use partition magic
<eric_> in case one installation goes bad (and it has) i will have a backup, and i was going to use linux for that, but its too complicated for me, so i want to install another copy of windows
<senaroth> tremendous waste of space imho
<eric_> plus one copy is windows profeesional, and the one i am trying to install is server edition
<senaroth> well do it that way then
<senaroth> windows > part magic > remove all linux partitions
<eric_> the drive the server editon is going on is an old 40 gig 5400 rpm drive that  i have linux on right now
<senaroth> make a fat32
<senaroth> and partition magic's boot manager will take grubs place
<eric_> but what about grub? last time i wiped the linux partition, i lost the boot manager??
<senaroth> you wont need grub
<senaroth> partition magics boot manager
<eric_> will that work? and is partiton magic built into windows?
<senaroth> will take its place
<senaroth> yea
<senaroth> er
<senaroth> no
<senaroth> its built on windows
<kainos> help i download a printer driver from Brother. how do i install it to my ubuntu?
<senaroth> linux driver?
<kainos> yes its in tar.gz format
<kainos> i mean its a .deb format
<senaroth> so its .deb?
<senaroth> sudo dpkg -i thefile.deb
<kainos> yes. is it an appropriate format?
<senaroth> its a debian package
<senaroth> ubuntu is built on debian
<kainos> can i just right click it and extract?
<senaroth> open the console, cd to the dir that the file is in
<senaroth> and do dpkg -i thefile
<senaroth> and itll install
<kainos> wen i extracted it...there are some scripts and folders...how do i install?
<kainos> ok i will try....
<kainos> it has an error...
<senaroth> what is it
<kainos> saying it cannot detect /var/spool/lpd
<kainos> but i cannot create this directory from konqueror
<kainos> i am in  administrator mode
<senaroth> you shouldnt have to
<senaroth> did you do sudo dpkg -i thefile.deb
<senaroth> or just dpkg -i
<kainos> i did sudo dpkg -i filname.deb
<kainos> still d same
<kainos> Unpacking replacement mfc9160lpr ...
<kainos> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mfc9160lpr.postrm: line 3: /etc/init.d/lpd: No such file or directory
<kainos> dpkg: warning - old post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<kainos> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
<kainos> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm: line 3: /etc/init.d/lpd: No such file or directory
<kainos> dpkg: error processing mfc9160lpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb (--install):
<kainos>  subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<kainos> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm: line 3: /etc/init.d/lpd: No such file or directory
<kainos> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<kainos>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<kainos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<senaroth> hmm
<senaroth> lpd isnt started
<senaroth> hold on
<kainos> ok...
<senaroth> try
<kainos> ok...
<senaroth>  /etc/init.d/lpd start
<senaroth> in the console
<kainos> it says no such file or directory
<senaroth> ok
<senaroth> sudo apt-get install cupsys
<kainos> ok
<kainos> ok just did
<senaroth> whatd it do/say?
<kainos> building dependey tree done
<kainos> dats it
<senaroth> ok
<senaroth> now
<senaroth> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/cups/backend/lpd /etc/init.d/ 
<kainos> ok
<senaroth> and then try the file
<senaroth> dpkg -i again
<senaroth> after that
<kainos> ok...
<senaroth> i actually
<senaroth> wonder if your printer would work without a driver
<senaroth> it might be natively supported
<kainos> ok
<kainos> then wait...
<senaroth> do this
<senaroth> first
<senaroth> kde menu > utilities > print manager
<senaroth> click the add tab
<senaroth> click printer
<senaroth> and go from there
<senaroth> (with printer plugged in)
<kainos> ok wait...
<kainos> sorry cnt still see it. its has problems while dpkg -i it
<senaroth> did you try what i said
<senaroth> kde menu utils print manager
<kainos> yes. but its not listed there it should appear as MFC9160
<senaroth> not listed there?
<senaroth> you did add printer
<senaroth> you selected local printer
<senaroth> and you selected the port its attached to?
<kainos> yes
<senaroth> and it says theres nothing there at all?
<kainos> there are but not what i was expecting...mfc9160
<kainos> have to grab luch..be back in 30 mins
<senaroth> if it detects something attached to the right port
<senaroth> just use it
<senaroth> and see if it works
<senaroth> it may not matter
<senaroth> and ok
<senaroth> peace
<Terminus> hi
<mhamaker> hey all
<mhamaker> I am killing myself here
<fatejudger> ?
<mhamaker> Anyone willing to take a few to help me out with a little samba?
<fatejudger> I would if I could get SAMBA working on my box
<fatejudger> unfortunately I can't share any dirs
<fatejudger> I assume that's your problem as well right?
<mhamaker> hahaha
<mhamaker> well I was trying to get printer sharing to work
<fatejudger> yeah
<mhamaker> never even hit the wall of folders!
<mhamaker> DOH!
<fatejudger> does your networking not work?
<fatejudger> or are you able to share files as well as access them?
<mhamaker> Well I used to have XP on this box and then found Kubuntu :)
<mhamaker> the XP worked 100%
<mhamaker> plus I am on the net so it's working
<mhamaker> can't even see the lin box from windows
<fatejudger> I have a dual boot just in case I get frustrated with any one operating system
<fatejudger> lol
<mhamaker> lol
<mhamaker> I hear you
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> you're having the same problem I have
<fatejudger> you can't share folders
<mhamaker> I have the XP as a safety net, I am new to linux
<mhamaker> crap!
<mhamaker> HELP!
<fatejudger> well this is a good distro to start on
<mhamaker> we're sinking and we can't swim :)
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> I can try and fix it
<fatejudger> I was trying to fix my instant messengers
<fatejudger> or at least one of them
<mhamaker> hehe
<fatejudger> gaim makes this annoying system beeping sound
<mhamaker> I got GAIM working
<fatejudger> instead of using my sound card
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> I compiled my version
<fatejudger> so it's a little messed up
<mhamaker> cool
<fatejudger> I might downgrade
<fatejudger> or get the autopackage
<fatejudger> but anyway
<fatejudger> as I was saying
<fatejudger> I can try and fix it
<fatejudger> what you need to do
<fatejudger> at least I know this part
<fatejudger> is go into synaptic or kynaptic
<fatejudger> and get the server package
<fatejudger> it's called samba server
<fatejudger> or smb server
<fatejudger> or something to that effect
<mhamaker> okay, I think I have it, but lets make SURE. (man I feel stupid if that's it)
<mhamaker> brb
<mhamaker> i don't even have that in my list
<mhamaker> i have a SAMBA aloen
<mhamaker> will install that
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> aloen?
<mhamaker> alone
<mhamaker> :)
<fatejudger> oh
<fatejudger> just SAMBA
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> trying searching for
<fatejudger> SMB
<mhamaker> installing
<mhamaker> SMB there was nothing either
<fatejudger> I just installed the "samba" package
<fatejudger> but I thought that was already on my system...
<mhamaker> so did I 
<fatejudger> w00t
<fatejudger> it works!
<mhamaker> it's wierd ... if you go into the system config... it lets you configure shares... you would htink you have the software needed!
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> out of the box
<fatejudger> I thought so too
<mhamaker> hehe
<fatejudger> but just get that package
<fatejudger> it works now
<fatejudger> you know how to share folders in KDE right?
<mhamaker> right click I beleive is the start :)
<mhamaker> nope
<mhamaker> tell me
<mhamaker> :P
<fatejudger> umm
<fatejudger> I did it already to mine
<fatejudger> let me check
<fatejudger> right click -> properties -> share
<fatejudger> make sure enable file sharing box it checked
<fatejudger> then use "simple sharing"
<mhamaker> wow, did that but still no luck...
<mhamaker> I gotta go to bed!
<mhamaker> gotta get up in a few hours for work.
<mhamaker> thanks for your help!
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> your welcome
<mhamaker> ttyl
<Tranquitos> hello people
<Tranquitos> is there any way of enabling 3d-acceleration in an S3 savage4  onboard card?
<stizoner> my desktop icons keep losing there place everytime i reboot, how do i get them 2 stay still? lol
<fatejudger> you eat them!
<fatejudger> yum yum yum...
<fatejudger> ...
<fatejudger> okay seriously
<fatejudger> I don't know
<fatejudger> I don't like desktop icons
<fatejudger> they're ugly
* stizoner wants some of what fatejudger is on
<fatejudger> LOL
<fatejudger> well you'll need to go to your local supermarket
<stizoner> its a desktop, its there for a reason, single click is way easyier then menus
<fatejudger> pick up a package of precut toll house cookies
<fatejudger> and several starbucks doubleshots
<fatejudger> and you'll be good to go
<fatejudger> menus are organized
<stizoner> hmm yumm raw cookie dough
<fatejudger> lol
<stizoner> my desktop is organzied
<fatejudger> yeah well
<fatejudger> I like my background
<stizoner> except when i reboot
<fatejudger> so what the hell is up with flash not having sound?
<fatejudger> is anyone else annoyed by this?
<fatejudger> flash crashed all the time for me in FF and has no sound
<fatejudger> in any browser
<stizoner> gimmie the url ill try
<fatejudger> www.homestarrunner.com
<fatejudger> yes, I watch that...
<fatejudger> it goes good with the large amounts of cookie dough and caffeine I consume
<stizoner> it just locked up on me
<stizoner> dont visit the site, send them spam mail
<narg> Is it just me, or is krita not in the repos?
<fatejudger> stizoner: LOL
<fatejudger> dude
<fatejudger> that's what I'm talking about
<fatejudger> it locks up
<fatejudger> because flash is fucked up
<stizoner> like 1/2 sites have flash now
<stizoner> least that i visit
<stizoner> works
<stizoner> that one dont
<stizoner> it used 2 mess up, this install i got firefox and flash from there websites and installed it myself
<stizoner> huge difference, specially firefox being i686, alot faster then one in repositorys
<makkk> pax, you there tonight?
<stizoner> np: Eminem - Ass Like That (0:49/4:25)
<fatejudger> ??
<kinfo> what?
<fatejudger> lol
<makkk> anyone know where to put scripts/commands to be run at login?
<fatejudger> you can do that?
<makkk> fate, I'm pretty sure you can. i just dont know how to do it in kde
<kalenedrael> in a shell login?
<kalenedrael> bash has these files called .bashrc and .bash_profile, which reside in your home dir
<makkk> no, graphical login. this is for my girlfriend. i'd like her wireless to work upon login
<kalenedrael> hmm
<insanekane> bashrc bash_profile ... and .autostart (i think) for KDE
<kalenedrael> put it in startup
<kalenedrael> do you have a script that brings up the wireless?
<insanekane> makkk: you mean you want to automatically get IP addresses etc ?
<fatejudger> your gf uses Linux?
<insanekane> fatejudger: amazing isn't it :)
<fatejudger> yeah
<kalenedrael> hha
<kalenedrael> haha
<fatejudger> seriously
<kalenedrael> wouldn't we all like a g/f like that :P
<fatejudger> I know I would
<makkk> well, she's got a linksys card. I've gone throught the ndiswrapper thing. it seems like all i need to do is "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" now for it to work
<insanekane> kalenedrael: sure I would ... but i don't have a gf in the first place LOL
<fatejudger> my gf would probably be frustrated beyond words though
<insanekane> makkk: in that case, put it in /etc/modules.conf
<kalenedrael> haha
<fatejudger> although as long as she had Firefox
<makkk> fate, i'm working on it. she'll use it if i can get it to work seamlessly
<insanekane> makkk: then it will be done at bootup
<kalenedrael> yeah
<fatejudger> and an IM client
<fatejudger> she wouldn't care
<kalenedrael> actually
<kalenedrael> ndiswrapper -m will do that for you
<kalenedrael> (as root, obviously)
<insanekane> makkk: edit /etc/modules as root
<fatejudger> women get frustrated easily
<insanekane> makkk: add ndiswrapper to it
<makkk> insanekane, what do i put, exactly? I just know the command that needs to be executed
<fatejudger> if you aren't there to fix the computer at her every whim
<insanekane> makkk: and it will be loaded at runtime
<fatejudger> just be prepared to do a little formatting
<insanekane> makkk: as root, open /etc/modules
<kalenedrael> ok, just type 'ndiswrapper -m' at the console
<insanekane> makkk: then simply add ndiswrapper to it
<kalenedrael> it does it for you
<kalenedrael> easier than what insanekane is suggesting, anyway :P
<kalenedrael> do you have the card configured to start on boot?
<makkk> :) thanks 
<makkk> let me see if it work
<insanekane> hmm, i don't have much idea about ndiswrapper ... so i couldn't comment on ndiswrapper -m ... but editing /etc/modules is to load kernel modules at bootup
<kalenedrael> i.e. all the ip stuff
<kalenedrael> dhcp or static
<makkk> dhcp
<kalenedrael> ok, do you have that part configured?
<fatejudger> I wish I could put linux on my laptop...
<makkk> well, at this point, i've done what insanekane suggested because it was the first thing i read. I'm rebooting now. we'll see how it works
<makkk> fate, why cant you?
<skyred> what is divx?
<kalenedrael> it's a movie codec
<skyred> :(
<kalenedrael> last time i checked, anyway
<makkk> hmm... insanekane, it seems like it made it 'sort of work'
<skyred> i have a 4gb dvd movie..in divx format what would be its rough size?
<insanekane> makkk: what do u mean ?
<insanekane> makkk: lsmod .. and see if ndiswrapper is in the list
<makkk> it seems to be picking up the signal, but not actually able to connect to any one 
<insanekane> makkk: does it have a proper IP ?
<makkk> in the kwifimanager, it has 'Local IP: unavailable'
<kalenedrael> dhclient wlan0
<skyred> :(
<kalenedrael> skyred, the size will depend on a lot of things
<insanekane> makkk: so u then need to add the interface to /etc/network/interfaces ... and use 'auto' instead of 'static'
<kalenedrael> quality, compression level, etc
<insanekane> makkk: err ... 'dhcp' instead of 'static'
<skyred> say a standard qualtity, compression......?
<makkk> kalenedrael, that worked, but, this is for my girlfriend, so how to i make it automatic?
<insanekane> makkk: see my /etc/network/interfaces ... 
<kalenedrael> makkk, add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<kalenedrael> yeah
<kalenedrael> lemme check
<ray_> how do i change the side image in the menu?
<kalenedrael> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<kalenedrael> ^ add that to /etc/network/interfaces
<kalenedrael> er
<kalenedrael> wlan0, not eth0
<insanekane> makkk: as you can see, my eth1 uses dhcp to get IP addresses
<insanekane> makkk: if kalenedrael is correct, you can use wlan0 instead of eth1, to fix up ur gf's auto configuration of wlan
<insanekane> makkk: to be very sure, try ifconfig and see the list of interfaces configured
<makkk> insanekane, I'm currently using wlan0
<kalenedrael> i think the name is inherent to the driver
<kalenedrael> they could call it 'foo0' if they wanted too, i guess
<ray_> anybody else have 3d accel probs in kde
<insanekane> makkk: in that case, add wlan0 to the "auto lo eth1 eth0" like so ... "auto lo wlan0 <add any other intrfaces"
<kalenedrael> just that 'eth' and 'wlan' are standard, so
<insanekane> makkk: and then, later in the file, add a line "iface wlan0 inet dhcp"
<kalenedrael> yes, add that
<insanekane> makkk: take a look at my file
<makkk> insanekane, i do have that already
<kalenedrael> i have:
<kalenedrael> auto lo
<kalenedrael> auto wlan0
<kalenedrael> then the iface lines
<insanekane> makkk: in that case, go to the line "iface wlan0 ..." and change static to dhcp
<makkk> kalenedrael, do you think putting it on a separate line makes a difference?
<insanekane> makkk: did you see my file ?
<kalenedrael> no, it should not make a difference
<makkk> insanekane, it is dhcp
<makkk> insane, yes
<insanekane> makkk hmm ..
<insanekane> makkk: try sudo dhclient wlan0 ... and see if it works then
<makkk> insanekane, i did this, and it did work
<makkk> so now what?
<makkk> how do i make this automatic?
<skyred> how do i turn dvd movies to divx?
<kalenedrael> umm
<insanekane> makkk: hmm, well ... the combination of "auto wlan0" and "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" should retrieve the right IP at bootup
<kalenedrael> makkk, add the lines 'auto wlan0' and 'iface wlan0 inet dhcp' to /etc/network/interfaces, as was mentioned earlier
<kalenedrael> yeah, it should get the ip automatically at bootup
<insanekane> makkk: the line "auto wlan0" means that the ifconfig should automatically up your device
<makkk> kalenedrael. they were there
<insanekane> makkk: it does work for me ... (i have a cable modem that requires dhcp)
<skyred> :(
<insanekane> makkk: reboot, and see again ... especially, when the "configure network interfaces ..." bit comes on the screen you should see some activity
<kalenedrael> you could run '/etc/init.d/networking stop' and '/etc/init.d/networking start'
<kalenedrael> to see if it works
<kalenedrael> no need to reboot
<makkk> one sec
<insanekane> skyred: well, you probably need some transcoders etc
<skyred> dvd rip?
<insanekane> skyred: there should be free ones available
<insanekane> skyred: yes, dvd rip
<skyred> is there any dvd-cutter tool which allows me to cut & save certain portions?
<insanekane> skyred: http://www.dvdripguides.com/ ... dunno if there is linux info though
<insanekane> skyred: http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<insanekane> makk: well ?
<makk> ok, i was trying to sign on on her comp so I can message you my interfaces file
<insanekane> oh ..
<insanekane> makk: well do so ... ill take a look
<makk> one sec. emacs copy/paste sucking
<insanekane> :0
<kalenedrael> you can select and middle-click
<makk> what's a good editor in kde?
<kalenedrael> kate
<makk> success
<makk> thanks kalenedrael
<kalenedrael> np
<makk> actually, now that I think about it, upon startup, there were some messages about the ndiswrapper
<makk> insane, how does it look?
<makkk> restarting... doing the /etc/init.d/.... didnt seem to break it. but we'll see as it restarts
<insanekane> makkk: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation ... talks about editing /etd/modules to autoload ndiswrapper at bootup
<makkk> ok everyone, i think it worked. I think the problem last time was just that I didnt let it finish 'configuring network interfaces' because it was taking forever. this time it finished and seemed to work!
<insanekane> makkk: haha :)
<insanekane> makkk: for me too, sometimes it takes a long time to get an IP :)
<insanekane> makkk: so, good luck ... and enjoy :)
<makkk> so, the key to getting a girlfriend to use linux, at least in my case, has been to easer her in... start with firefox, then gaim, then openoffice... then she's done. she doesnt need windows
<makkk> insane, thanks
<insanekane> yep :)
<makkk> easer = ease
<stizoner> yeah my mom uses it, and its easyier for her then windows, when you dont do anything it works great, she just uses firefox and openoffice
<makkk> I'm slowly but surely trying to get everyone around me to use linux... ubuntu has made the process much easier. Though kde is something that I got 'unused to' since i started with warty soon after it came out
<makkk> pretty good success rate on the linux so far
<haffe> Hi, does anyone here have any experience importing calenders into kontact? I have a calender problem that's driving me insane.
<lancellor> hello??
<redguy> hello
<lancellor> do you know how to kill aplications in console??
<lancellor>  i was running kaid on kubuntu no problem but with gnome i'm having this problem http://www.teamxlink.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12353&sid=7798095d7d1aa307778b1fda09858670
<lancellor> i have been tring to get some help in ubuntu chanel but nobody cares
<redguy> hmm
<redguy> kill <PID> kills a process with PID. You can get the PIDs with ps aux
<stizoner> usually people dont respond because they dont know
<redguy> you can also killall <process_name>
<stizoner> killall windows.exe
<redguy> not win.com anymore? :>
<lancellor> sudo kaid -c /etc/kaid.conf  this is what i use tu run kaid  so how do you think i should kill it
<redguy> lancellor: what problem are you talking about? the issue in the first post seems to be resolved in the last post...
<redguy> try ctrl-c
<redguy> ?
<lancellor> they tell you what is the problem but whan i try to run kaid again is when i get the error so what i need to know is if i run kaid the first time and i do'nt what to ply any more how doi kill it so i can play later with out restarting gnome
<redguy> lancellor try hitting ctrl-c in the terminal you ran sudo kaid -c /etc/kaid.conf or start a new terminal and do sudo killall kaid
<lancellor> ok i will try that thnks
<redguy> lancellor: if that doesn't work try sudo killall -9 kaid
<lancellor> ok
<lancellor> thank you the sudo killall -9 kaid did the trick..
<ubuntu> hi
<Ingenu> much better
<Ingenu> anyone knows why kunbuntu liveCD doesn't want to mount any of my drives ?
<buti> hi. is there a list of available packages for (k)ubuntu somwhere on the net?
<buti> i'm looking for mysql 4.1
<Wilf> how do i make a boot floppy to install ubuntu on a machine that doesn't support botting from cd?
<amu> Wilf: ex. see http://www.bellevuelinux.org/make_linux_boot_floppy.html
<Wilf> woot!
<Wilf> thanks amu!
<Wilf> one problem
<Wilf> is that
<Wilf> i have no ubuntu machines yet.
<amu> Wilf: boot with the liveCD :)
<Wilf> won't boot off trhe cd :
<Wilf> \
<amu> boot over net? 
<Wilf> it has windows 98 installed
<Wilf> nah.
<amu> you should ask someone, who can create for you a bootfloppy :) otherwise remove the hdd from computer, install it in a  maschine which boots from CD and reinstall the HDD on your old maschine 
<bz0b> wow
<bz0b> I am trying to isntall madwifi drivers
<bz0b> but I can't apt-get for something I apt-cache searched
<bz0b> like it says linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10.5-386
<bz0b> when i apt-cache search madwifi
<bz0b> and when i tried to apt-get install it, it wouldnt work
<amu> bz0b: ?  apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10.5-386 and you get your driver 
<bz0b> I tried
<bz0b> why
<bz0b> haha
<bz0b> I want my driver
<bz0b> does anyone here have a atheros chipset card that can maybe help me out?
<amu> if you tried it, than everything is fine 
<bz0b> i did
<bz0b> but it didnt install it
<amu> your hardware is supported ? 
<bz0b> huh?
<bz0b> It is by madwifi
<amu> http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/dokuwiki/doku.php
<amu> click to Compatibility List: Cards reported working by users.
<amu> if yes goto FAQ, Troubleshooting madwifi
<bz0b> also my sound was working before, and now it says device /dev/dsp can't be opened Permission Denied
<bz0b> what would be the equivalent of System->Adminstration->Network in KDE?
<amu> vi /etc/network/interfaces    
<amu>  /dev/dsp you user isnt probably in the soundgroups 
<amu> s/you/your 
<amu> ls -l /dev/dsp 
<amu> id <username> 
* morrow is using madwifi
<morrow> try sudo modprobe ath_pci
<morrow> and check dmesg output
<bz0b> amu oh
<bz0b> I see probably cause I changed its group
<bz0b> woops
<bz0b> morrow, are the madwifi drivers installed already into kubuntu?
<morrow> yep it was also autodetected and loaded via hotplug
<bz0b> what kind of card do you have?
<morrow> Aug 21 21:25:45 localhost kernel: ath0: Atheros 5211: mem=0xc0210000, irq=11
<bz0b> morrow, do you mind pasting your /etc/network/interfaces into a pastein?
<morrow> there is no information there about my wireless card :)
<bz0b> does it show how your wireless card starts up?
<morrow> i'm using wpasupplicant and a pkg called "whereami" for automated network configuration
<morrow> nope
<bz0b> can I apt-get those?
<morrow> try it first with /etc/network/interfaces
<morrow> do you have an ath0 interface in "ifconfig -a"?
* nikkia mumbles
<bz0b> nope
<morrow> then your driver did not load
<bz0b> really?
<bz0b> cause I have a dwl g630
<bz0b> which is atheros chipset
<morrow> what does lspci show? 
<morrow> (the line with "Atheros" in it..)
<amu> is there someone from us ? 
<amu> .us ;)
<bz0b> one sec marrow
<morrow> you can call me morrow ;-)
<bz0b> sorry mornfall 
<bz0b> woops
<bz0b> damn this autocomplete
<bz0b> sorry morrow 
<bz0b> there we go! :-)
<morrow> hehe
<bz0b> how do I remove the kde saved session?
<bz0b> so like when I log out it doesnt save anything
<amu> kcontrol, kde-components, sessionmanagement, start with a empty session 
<hussam> I need the libfox dev package 1.4.x , Ubuntu has a very old version 1.0.x , Any ideas?
<bz0b> morrow, did you format with the wireless card in your pcimcia slot?
<bz0b> i mean install 
<bz0b> I am
<bz0b> I am reinstalling with it
<bz0b> wow i just noticed how hungy i am
<bz0b> time for some food
<bz0b> brb
<morrow> well yes.. the card is internal, not pcmcia/cardbus :)
<bz0b> oh
<bz0b> you lucky son of a gun!
<bz0b> what notebook do you have if I may ask?
<morrow> IBM Thinkpad T40p
<morrow> not so lucky, it has only A/B, not A/B/G ;-)
<bz0b> oh really?
<bz0b> is the t42 better?
<morrow> depends which t42... you can configure it to have more or less then the t40p :)
<bz0b> I see
<bz0b> but doesnt the t42 come with the P.O.S. intel card?
<bz0b> is the r series any good?
<morrow> depends... :)
<bz0b> hmm
<bz0b> what is a good notebook for about 600-700 dollars?
<bz0b> I have a presario 2100 series (2186rs)
<bz0b> which has an amd xp 2400+, 1gb ram, 30gb hard drive
<bz0b> But I want a new one
<morrow> no idea... i'm using IBM for 5-6 years now and was never disappointed (except with some R-series) but they cost more then 700 dollars i guess
<bz0b> morrow, so right now, if you were to recommend someone an IBM notebook, which one would it be?
<bz0b> by any chance do you know what chipset that 802.11 a/b/g Wireless Lan Mini PCI card for 40 more dollars is?
<morrow> AR5212(802.11a/b/g)
<bz0b> so is it atheros?
<bz0b> google time!
<bz0b> yup
<bz0b> its atheros
<bz0b> but its not internel is it?
<morrow> bz0b: depends what you want to do with your notebook.. x40 is nice if you like some kind of subnotebook, t43p (the most expensive one currently) is a good compromise between having a mobile-notebook and decent hardware
<morrow> bz0b: you get atheros as pcmcia and as mini-pci
<morrow> like i have one mini-pci 
<bz0b> I see
<bz0b> and IBM is fully compatible with linux
<bz0b> you use kubuntu i presume?
<bz0b> did it find all of your drivers?
<morrow> well my t40p is, who knows what happens with a newer one. :)
<morrow> alot of people write howtos about their linux installation. Google for modelname and linux 
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b> if it did find my card, how would i know, in the iwconfig
<bz0b> ?
<bz0b> nope it didnt find it
<bz0b> so how would I install the madwifi drivers/
<bz0b> is there an apt-get for it?
<bz0b> that you know of?/
<morrow> do you have a terminal open?
<morrow> try ifconfig -a, if there is a ath0 then hotplug did load it
<bz0b> nope
<bz0b> darnit
<bz0b> i hate using ndiswrapper
<bz0b> it's a pain in the rear cause its not working with my key
<bz0b> hmm
<bz0b> give me about 5 minutes to apt-get upgrade and reboot to new kernel
<bz0b> then i will talk
<bz0b> well while that is updating i can talk
<morrow> you do not need ndis
<bz0b> i know, but it doesnt seem that the madwifi drivers were installed
<morrow> the modules are in linux-restricted-modules-<kernelversion>
<bz0b> oh they are?
<bz0b> how  would I cd that path?
<bz0b> like what is its  path?
<morrow> just try "modprobe ath_pci" and check /var/log/syslog
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b> in root right?
<bz0b> what am I looking for in /var/log/syslog?
<morrow> ath_pci output at the end of the file
<morrow> did modprobe ath_pci return any errors?
<bz0b> no
<morrow> lsmod | grep ath shows it is loaded?
<bz0b> you do know that my card is externel right?
<bz0b> just to see if that matters or not
<bz0b> its pcmcia
<morrow> yes i know
<bz0b> ath_pci 55584 0
<morrow> and still no "ifconfig ath0"?
<bz0b> ath_rate_once 8840 1 ath_pci
<bz0b> wlan 106588 2 ath_pci,ath_rate_onoe
<bz0b> ath_hal 133328 1 ath_pci
<bz0b> that is everything it said
<bz0b> let me check my ifconfig
<bz0b> nope
<bz0b> still no ath0
<morrow> well then check the last 20 or 30 lines of syslog...
<bz0b> huh?
<bz0b> so vim it?
<bz0b> there is only like 14 lines in all
<bz0b> nothing to do with ath_pci
<bz0b> do you mind sshing my box?
<bz0b> and helping me? i have my eth connected so i can get updates
<morrow> U're brave... letting some stranger on your box :)
<bz0b> yes
<bz0b> well as long as you do it in screen
<bz0b> so i can see what you do
<morrow> hehe
<morrow> msg me the data 
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b> let me change pass
<morrow> sure
<bz0b> let me restart to newer kernel really fast
<morrow> hmm we should reschedule that.. have to go in 5mins
<morrow> will be back in 1h
<bz0b> well in the 5 mins you do have, just see what you can do really fast, if its not a problem, and we can continue when you get back
<pointwood> it's not troglodyte from Ars is it?
<ekimus> hi, i'm doing some customization for my users where do i set the systemwide menu entries for kde?
<nikkia> apokryphos_: are you around?
<kainos> NEWBIE HELP! : how do i share my printer within my lan using SAMBA?
<kainos> NEWBIE HELP! : how do i share my printer within my lan using SAMBA?
<kainos> anybody?
<kainos> NEWBIE HELP! : how do i share my printer within my lan using SAMBA?
<thoreauputic> kainos: yelling every 30 seconds won't really help
<kainos> sorry
<morrow> it proofs that its newbie. :)
<kainos> i admit to that very clearly
<kainos> can u help me?
<thoreauputic> kainos: I suggest joining #ubuntu and asking there, once, without the CAPS
<thoreauputic> ;)
<thoreauputic> and drop the NEWBIE - we can tell anyway :)
<kainos> ok
<thoreauputic> :)
<Bags2> Can anyone here please help me with a PPC laptop battery problem? 
<kainos> how do i share my printer within my lan using SAMBA?
<Bags2> FATAL: Module battery not found. 
<Bags2> The battery is not charging. 
<thoreauputic> kainos: no - /join #ubuntu - there are more people there
<thoreauputic> kainos: and please don't keep repeating
<Bags2> Before the Ubuntu installation, it worked great, under OS9 and OSX. 
<Bags2> Now with Kubuntu, or even GNOME, the battery seems to be being ignored by the system. 
<_phil> this may seem like a stupid question, but how do you install programs? im trying kftpgrabber
<Bags2> I tried ~$ sudi modprobe -r battery and it returned FATAL: Module battery not found. 
<Bags2> I also tried ~$ sudi modprobe battery and it again returned FATAL: Module battery not found. 
<pointwood> make: cc: Command not found
<pointwood> make: *** [foo2oak]  Error 127
<pointwood> what does that mean?
<pointwood> or rather, how do I fix it?
<nikkia> pointwood: it means you haven't installed the C compiler
<nikkia> pointwood: install build-essential
<nikkia> although you'll probably find you need various -dev packages, but build-essential is the first thing you need :P
<ThePyromaniac> hey people, anybody know how to install programs?
<pointwood> k
<ekimus> hi there, anybody knows some texniccenter (win app) like replacement for linux (a latex editor, looks quite ide like and has similiar features)
<paines> texmacs and lyx
<pointwood> dang! that didn't work :( but at least I didn't totally crash my system this time...so far
<sorush20> what is the highest capacity DVD
<pointwood> dual layer
<Wilf> 8.
<Wilf> 2?
<pointwood> something like that
<Wilf> i have 4 qwesome quotes pending
<Wilf> bash better not deny me
<nikkia> Wilf: 8.5GB for writable, slightly more for pressed DVDs
<Wilf> mmm
<Wilf> !
<ubotu> Wilf: No idea
<Wilf> :o
<Wilf> A BOT! :d
<Wilf> ubotu, 3945873349573457348758578907684768978958954737635*6789568957689768769846748976489679847689476476894567457647689768076803976897689476894768947689476894768947689476
<ubotu> a number with quite a few digits...
<Wilf> -_-;
<Wilf> ubotu, you suck
<ubotu> Wilf: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Wilf> -_-;
<Wilf> hi ubotu
<Wilf> ubotu, hi
<ubotu> what's up
<Wilf> ubotu, nothing, you?
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Wilf
<Wilf> ubotu, huh?
<ubotu> Wilf: Bugger all, i dunno
<Wilf> ubotu, huh?
<Wilf> ubotu, huk?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Wilf
<buti> i'm doing a fresh install of kubuntu. i want to upgrade kde to 4.3.2, as suggested in the topic. but why is kdepim held back?
<jpatrick> buti: after the upgrade you could always do: sudo apt-get install kdepim
<pointwood> any printing experts around? I got this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=313176#post313176
<sorush20> somebody kick wilf out.. 
* Wilf kicks sorush20
<jpatrick> stop getting over-excited :p
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> wilf you'are not even an operator.. 
<sorush20> you can't kick me.. I'm good.. 
<Wilf> i need no op powers
<Wilf> i just use my legs
<Bags2> Hi all. Anyone able to help me with a laptop battery problem? My G3 PPC is not charging it's battery. 
<sorush20> it must be the battery
<sorush20> wilf you are the living end?!
<Wilf> ?
<Wilf> i am the living tubgirl
<kay> lo
<czert> hi
<czert> who are you?
<czert> damn
<czert> this is cool linux
<buti> mmmmh... where do i find msttcorefonts?
<czert> i am just trying new linux version
<hussam> anybody here uses inkscape?
<nikkia> yes
<hussam> what version?
<nikkia> 0.42
<hussam> on Kubuntu?
<nikkia> no, on my LFS install
<nikkia> my kubuntu laptop has 0.40 or whatever the latest version in the repositories is
<nikkia> but since it lacks a lot of features, i tend to rarely use inkscape on my laptop
<hussam> oh. I was asking because hoary has 0.40 and doesn't have the dependancies for compiling 0.42
<hussam> 0.42 requires libgc 6.4 but hoary has 6.3
<nikkia> i see
<hussam> nikkia: should I backport libgc 6.4 from breezy ( so I can compile inkscape 0.42 ) or is it too risky?
<nikkia> hussam: i dunno, there's not much that honestly depends on libgc, and its likely that 6.3 and 6.4 can co-exist
<nikkia> in fact, the only two items i have that depend on it, are inkscape and w3m, on my kubuntu machine
<nikkia> and i could live without w3m if i had to :)
<hussam> yeah I just found out from synaptic
<hussam> Ok, I'll go aheah and backport libgc 6.4
<nikkia> i'm betting all you have that uses it is inkscape
<hussam> but it replaces libgc 6.3 but from the dependancies, that shouldn't ba a problem
<hussam> nikkia: btw, how's LFS?
<nikkia> hussam, mostly great
<nikkia> hussam, although firefox/thunderbird+gnome is driving me up the wall
<kdelove> whr can i find what apps r there in kdesdk, kdenewtwork etc? a full list?
<hussam> nikkia: why?
<nikkia> i can't get thunderbird to open links in firefox, before i installed gnome, it did nothing, now it opens quanta+ with the url (wtf?), i can't find anywhere where quanta+ is set as a url handler, and gnome-control-center refuses to work
<kdelove> :(
<kdelove> use kde:)
<nikkia> hussam, unfortunately, i'm too busy with work to really spend any time looking deeply into why
<nikkia> kdelove: nice theory, however, firefox isn't a kde app
<hussam> nikkia: if you want to get thunderbird to open links in firfox, there's a pref for that
<ThePyromaniac> hey, anyone know how to get around checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found.
<nikkia> hussam: no, there's not :/
<kdelove> whr can i find what apps r there in kdesdk, kdenewtwork etc? a full list?
<nikkia> hussam: it uses gnome to find the mime handler, but it doesn't seem to be working here for some reason
<hussam> nikkia: you can override it 
<nikkia> hussam: and installing launchy didn't do it, either, before you suggest it :)
<hussam> nikkia: in thunderbird profile, edit prefs.js
<hussam> nikkia: add network.protocol-handler.app.http 
<thoreauputic> nikkia: also you can change the mail handler in FF with about:config
<nikkia> thoreauputic: that's not a problem i never click on mailto: links anyway
<thoreauputic> OK
<hussam> nikkia: add this to prefs.js
<hussam> user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/bin/firefox");
<nikkia> hussam, already have, can't exit thunderbird right now to test tho :P
<hussam> ok
<thoreauputic> hussam:  /usr/bin/firefox, surely ?
<hussam> thoreauputic: donno, do locate firefox I guess
<thoreauputic>  `which firefox` is easier and quicker - but it's /usr/bin/firefox
<nikkia> the more correct command for putting in a script/config would probably be /usr/bin/env firefox :)
<thoreauputic> unless of course you install with the mozilla.org installer and have it elsewhere...
<nikkia> nope, still opened quanta
<nikkia> wait, typo
<nikkia> that did it, kind of
<nikkia> i think i need openURL on there tho
<hussam> thoreauputic: yeah I use builds from mozilla.org
<nikkia> hussam: does the command in the prefs get parsed with the %S syntax stuff ?
<thoreauputic> hussam: heh -OK - but thenwhy are they in/linked to /bin ? /me runs away
<hussam> thoreauputic: so I manually did the symlink /bin/firefox
<thoreauputic> hussam: whay not /usr/local/bin/firefox ? 
<thoreauputic> *why
<hussam> nikkia: no need for a %S
<hussam> nikkia: just close thunderbird and add: user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "usr/bin/firefox");
<thoreauputic>  /bin is a strange spot for a locally installed app *shrug*
<hussam> to prefs.js
<nikkia> hussam, yes, there is, its trying to open a new firefox instance without -remote openURL($URL)
<nikkia> hussam, erm, i have, read what i said!
<chakie> hm, our install freezes at "Installing GRUB boot loader"
<chakie> seems kubuntu is plagued by a serious amount of install time problems and hangups
<hussam> nikkia: I'm sorry. I don't know much about that. adding the pref did it for me.
<chakie> apt says "The following new packages will be installed: grub", and then it seems to just sit there
<chakie> something that needs to be manually killed and restarted?
<thoreauputic> chakie: bad disk / burn maybe ?
<thoreauputic> or download...
<nikkia> there we go
<nikkia> a little shell script did the job
<ThePyromaniac> thats not good, you cant deleted folders because the trash can doesnt want u to make any folders there!
<ThePyromaniac> can anyone help?
<ThePyromaniac> come on guys, this place is dead in comparision to #ubuntu
<ThePyromaniac> dont let the side down, help out a n00b
<nikkia> ThePyromaniac: i had that on friday
<nikkia> its odd, sometimes i can delete folders, sometimes i can't, using the trash can
<nikkia> which means its probably a bug in konqueror
<elmago> hi all
<elmago> i have a probleme with my printer can someone help me?
<chakie> thoreauputic: dunno, the system is alive and the shell works fine
<chakie> trying again
<chakie> many of the failures i've read about have been cured by redoing the installation
<nikkia> gah!!!
<nikkia> its amazing what a dedicated bad programmer can do, i'm getting buffer overflows in java!
<nikkia> (not on my code, but someone else's)
<chakie> a second run got it past grub
<zzzzzsolt82> hey!
<zzzzzsolt> do you know what the horizontal sync for a 1400x1050 60hz laptop panel would be? the model is compal cl-56. i didn't find anything on google
<zzzzzsolt> or is there a way to check out what the current setting is?
<chakie> now the system installed ok. weird about the need for a second try
<thoreauputic> zzzzzsolt: xvidtune perhaps
<zzzzzsolt> thanks
<zzzzzsolt> ehh, had to restore to default
<zzzzzsolt> things don't look good, i get funny colors too, but when i switch to 1280x1024 and back to 1400x1050 it looks normal
<zzzzzsolt> but i did get some settings out of xvidtune, so thanks for that
<sebedo> hello
<_buz> what is gam_server?
<_buz> and why does it chew up so much of my cpu?
<apokryphos> _buz: it's a biggish bug, on many distros; check Google
<amu> that the kubuntu backdoorserver, we run seti on every kubuntu installation 
<_buz> ah so it's something like fam
<_buz> away with that crap
<_buz> we soon get inotify
<_buz> but how do i get rid of it
<apokryphos> hi amu :) ; great work on the LiveCDs 8)
<ThePyromaniac> anyone here get WoW working?
<apokryphos> might try a breezy one today
<apokryphos> amu: are the install CDs going to have installers? Any progress there?
<AnHu> ThePyromaniac: It should work with cedega
* _buz cant figure out how to remove gamin without trashing half kubuntu
<zzzzzsolt> oh how i hate ati and xorg now. "no screens found"
<ray_> hello 
<ray_> dead in here
<amu> apokryphos: salve
<zzzzzsolt> is there anybody who got their laptop flat panel to work with a mobility radeon and fglrx?
<amu> apokryphos: you mean the liveCD .. have a installer ?  
<apokryphos> amu: yeah; is that the plan?
<ray_> zzzzzsolt: did you look on the website?
<zzzzzsolt> ray_ which website?
<amu> apokryphos: thats a secret option :) type "install" at bootprompt 
<apokryphos> heh, nice. 
<ray_> zzzzzsolt: on the ubuntu fglrx how to site?
<apokryphos> amu: downloading the breezy current live now
<zzzzzsolt> i need a cl-56 panel howto, got everything to work on my desktop sys
<ray_> im gonna wait until breezy is stable to use it
<amu> apokryphos: for myself, i got the live installed  
<amu> apokryphos: not included into breezy, that a hoary feature.
<zzzzzsolt> but this panel... no info about it at all, what xvidtune told me about it didn't work
<apokryphos> amu: ohh, ok. Not going to be in breezy at all?
<amu> apokryphos: i've no idea, cause nobody take care, i'll do
<apokryphos> oh
<ray_> time for some enemy-territory
<amu> apokryphos: you can try it on the gnoppix live if you want, you need min. the 1.0.1 version 
<apokryphos> gnome? Eek. :P
<amu> :)   
<amu> apokryphos: cant remember on which version on the kdelive it was included :D
<apokryphos> amu: no worries; I was just wondering about the future of it more than anything else, really. So install and Live are going to remain seperate?
<amu> apokryphos: with the officals *ubuntu releases is guess yes, dont forget i made some semioffical live, ex. they came without oof, koffice instead, kde 3.4.2 on a hoary  
<amu> ... and so on
<apokryphos> yeah
<jpatrick> I also want to remove oof
<amu> <- feierabend :)
<ray_> this room is too dead
<nikkia> hmmmm
<apokryphos> hey nikkia 
<nikkia> hey apokryphos, bet you can't guess what i'm doing :P
* apokryphos thinks hard
<KWizzard> pls. how can I set the default font for Xwindows menus?
<ray_> in kde?
<KWizzard> yep
<apokryphos> nikkia: playing with amarok 8)
<ray_> use kcontrol
<KWizzard> for all Xwindows apps
<ray_> kcontrol
<KWizzard> not for KDE apps
<KWizzard> apps like XMMS
<ray_> like ones that are gtk?
<nikkia> KWizzard: there is no such thing as a default font for X menus
<apokryphos> KWizzard: (i) don't use XMMS; (ii) for GTK apps -> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<ray_> yeah there really isnt
<KWizzard> I use gtk-qt engines, but there is no setting for generic Xwindows apps
<KWizzard> so it is not possible?
<nikkia> apokryphos: bah, beat me to it :P
<apokryphos> KWizzard: correct
<nikkia> KWizzard: there is no such thing as a default menu font for generic X apps
<KWizzard> so it is possible to set the different font in XMMS menus?
<ray_> what is gtk2-engines-gtk-qt?
<nikkia> every app has to determine it itself, KDE and Gnome/GTK apps use a common setting for each framework, but they will NOT affect all X apps
<KWizzard> it is a wrapper for GTK apps
<apokryphos> !info gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<ubotu> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt: (Makes your GTK 2 apps look like Qt ones), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.60-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 71 kB, Installed size: 296 kB
<nikkia> heck, X barely has a concept of a menu, if left to itself :)
<ray_> do you guys use that?
<KWizzard> yep, I do
<apokryphos> 'course
<nikkia> ray, yes
<ray_> im gonna apt it
<apokryphos> It might be default in Breezy
<KWizzard> someone could make something like xwindows-engines-qt
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'd hope its more 'reliable' first :P
<ray_> do i gotta log out for it to work?
<KWizzard> nope
<nikkia> apokryphos: it has an awful habit of getting font sizes wrong on text input boxes
<KWizzard> just to apply that settings in Kcontrol
<ray_> well it aint workin
<ray_> ahhhhh
<nikkia> KWizzard: no, they couldn't really
<nikkia> KWizzard: X itself is *very* primative when it comes to these things
<KWizzard> oic
<apokryphos> nikkia: any examples? Trying in synaptic and it seems fine
<ray_> still looks pretty gtk to me
<KWizzard> ray_, use kcontrol, set it and apply
<apokryphos> ray_: you will have to restart the respective gtk app, and might even have to relogin to kde
<nikkia> apokryphos: it only happens if you set a minimum font size for KDE, then use an app that has a text box smaller than that :/
<ray_> brb
<KWizzard> maybe it is necessary to restart X
<nikkia> apokryphos: i know its a bit of a situation that's 'your own fault, noob!' but still, it should be handled better
<apokryphos> nikkia: never set a minimum font size, so it's all good here :P
<nikkia> KWizzard: if you want an idea of how X's support for menus is, use xterm
<apokryphos> nikkia: sure
<nikkia> then realise that xterm uses a 'far more advanced' X library called Xaw for those menus :P
<KWizzard> what about xterm?
<KWizzard> oh
* apokryphos doesn't recall menus in xterm :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: they're there
<TheGnome> yup that worked
<nikkia> apokryphos: ctrl-mouse-buttons
<apokryphos> hah
<TheGnome> wow
<nikkia> ctrl-rmb = fonts, ctrl-lmb = control, ctrl-mmb = options
<TheGnome> diff name cuz im using xchat
<ray_> yuppa
<apokryphos> nikkia: I just remember Gentoo menus, which are ugly enough
<nikkia> apokryphos: X really doesn't have any concept of menus inherently
<nikkia> although most of the building blocks for them are in Xlib
<nikkia> which is why xterm uses Xaw for them, and that was 'advanced' at the time, the mind wobbles
<apokryphos> heh
<KWizzard> when I disable some fonts in xorg.conf, will it affect something?
<apokryphos> ok, just rechecked gentoo's; not as bad, no idea what it uses though
<nikkia> apokryphos: Xaw3d?
<nikkia> apokryphos: do a screenshot and i'll take a look :)
<nikkia> actually, i have a funny feeling they're going to be Lesstif menus
<makk> can someone help me get the 'scan networks' working for kwifimanager? This laptop is for my gf and it would be good if it worked
<nikkia> Lesstif use would be JUST like gentoo *evil stare*
<apokryphos> ok, will do.
* nikkia calls it a 'day' on the working business
<nikkia> (although that doesn't preclude 'evening' sessions of workage :/
<apokryphos> nikkia: http://giannaros.org/gentoo.jpg
<makk> 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan' seems to scan just fine, i just cant seem to get kwifimanager to do it
<apokryphos> nikkia: still wondering what you were doing :P
<nikkia> yep, that's lesstif
<nikkia> apokryphos: working, of course
<apokryphos> heh
<nikkia> apokryphos: there's just something sick about gentoo using lesstif, really
<nikkia> apokryphos: given most gentoo'ers feelings towards MS
<nikkia> (MS designed the look and feel of Motif, which is why it bears an uncanny resemblance to Win3.0 in places)
<apokryphos> nikkia: do people still actually use Gentoo?
<_buz> some do 
<apokryphos> only reason I know of it really as the package was used in a tutorial somewhere
<nikkia> apokryphos: people? probably not... :P
<_buz> and still claim its the best thing since sliced bread
<nikkia> _buz: i suspect apokryphos meant to type Motif :)
<_buz> at
<_buz> ah 
<_buz> that i wouldnt believe
<_buz> tho there are all sorts of crazy people out there
<nikkia> _buz, there are still a few actively developed projects that rely on lesstif
* nikkia remembers when netscape came in two versions, static and 'you need motif, pay up now!'
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Kubuntu Official Help Channel | KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/
<nikkia> of course, static consumed about 10 gajillion bytes of RAM :)
<apokryphos> Just realised that I've never tried out Fluxbox :|
<apokryphos> at least not properly ever
<nikkia> (back then, we didn't have fancy shmancy link loaders that could handle the concept of SOME static and SOME shared libs, so you either made everything, including libc static, or you didn't)
<apokryphos> nikkia: what exactly did you spend yoru time doing when you first got Linux? ;-)
<apokryphos> type commands like whoami and chuckle :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: trying to get X to compile :P
<apokryphos> ack
<nikkia> apokryphos: nah, it was only that bad for a month or so
<nikkia> by the time it mattered, i could work on my final year project at home
<nikkia> which was a huge step up being able to compile openview apps at home
<nikkia> (by then, i'd been running linux for about 8 months
<apokryphos> nikkia: what was your project based on?
<Johnyy> I've got a problem with kubuntu..I've just installed it and I'm not able to set a bigger resolution than 800*600 ...can anyone help ?
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Johnyy> thanks ;)
<nikkia> apokryphos: it was network video conferencing, using MPEG-like video compression, over 10base2 ethernet, on sun workstations
<apokryphos> wow!
<apokryphos> So long ago?
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah
<nikkia> apokryphos: i spent 3 months learning far more than i ever wanted to know about how MPEG works :P
<nikkia> i had a rather nice black+gold-lettering hardcover book from the library on DCT based video compression, because it was black with gold lettering it looked like some spellbook, was rather amusing
<nikkia> all the example code was written in fortran 66 :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: I think my final year project is going to be on Anthroposophy; only really saying that so I can chuckle in years when I probably change my mind 
<apokryphos> Hehe, reminded of Woody Allen. They asked him how he makes God laugh; he said, "I tell him my future plans"
<apokryphos> nikkia: any idea why my Win key would randomly die, and just.. not work?
<makk> can anyone help me with kwifimanager please, 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan' works just fine and scans, but kwifimanager will not scan
<apokryphos> nikkia: know of a way to check if X actually detects the key-press?
<nikkia> apokryphos: xev
<apokryphos> Tried that, but doesn't seem to come with ubuntu
<apokryphos> odd
<nikkia> apokryphos: windows key should generate:   
<nikkia> KeyRelease event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x2e00001,
<nikkia>     root 0x131, subw 0x2e00002, time 284148789, (48,18), root:(52,737),
<nikkia>     state 0x50, keycode 115 (keysym 0xffeb, Super_L), same_screen YES
<nikkia> (thats left windows key, naturally, right windows key should be Super_R)
<KWizzard> what is program xfontsel for?
<nikkia> apokryphos: tbh, most likely causes of keys working oddly, 1) knackered keyboard, 2) gnome apps, 3) java apps
<apokryphos> I had the problem just before I left hoary; still in breezy. But no xev in breezy; none in hoary by the looks of it, too. :S
<nikkia> apokryphos: gnome and java both much about with xkb behind your back (although it might just be gtk and the fact that both gnome and java are using it)
<apokryphos> nikkia: win key is much more rarely used; other keys haven't killed out yet.
<nikkia> s/much/muck/
<nikkia> apokryphos: i get sick of having to turn keyboard repeat on, because Eclipse keeps turning it off
<apokryphos> will check if it works in gnome later actually
<nikkia> likewise, if i have any java programs running, and change my mixer settings, they'll slowly creep back to 50% volume over about 5-10 minutes
<apokryphos> haha
<nikkia> you can even see the volume bars moving in xine while trying to watch something!
<apokryphos> that's hilarious
* apokryphos is gonna clean for a while; back in a bit
<mornfall> any kubuntu hoary users willing to test adept alpha build?
<haffe> Hmmm, would someone care to tell me how I transfer my calendar in korganizer to my SE T610 via bluetooth?
<jjesse> what is adept alpha build?
<mornfall> jjesse: the package manager developed for kubuntu breezy
<jjesse> sure i'll try it
<jjesse> just apt-get install adept?
<mornfall> deb http://beleriand.mornfall.net/~mornfall/adept/hoary/ ./
<mornfall> jjesse: but beware, it will upgrade apt and aptitude
<taw> is there any particular reason why postfix is used in kubuntu instead of exim like in debian ?
<jjesse> only thing i use is apt-get really
<florian> hi anybody having the same problem with icq online contacts in konpete ?
<mornfall> jjesse: well, it kept working here :)
<mornfall> wondering why breezy installed mozilla on me when i asked for dvips, latex, graphviz and doxygen
<mornfall> who the fuck needs mozilla or evince bah
<mornfall> and half of gnome for that matter
<jjesse> mornfall: just add that to my sources.list and apt-get install adept?
<mornfall> jjesse: yes that should do
<mornfall> well, apt-get update obviously, in the meantime :)
<jjesse> grin understood that :)
* mornfall rebuilding for sid
<mornfall> breezy is nasty, breezy will come last
<mornfall> i need gpg-agent, i decided
<jjesse> mornfall: so am i taking all you bandwidth installing this?
<jjesse> mornfall: 16.6 kb/ sec
<mornfall> jjesse: probably no :-)
<mornfall> jjesse: it's on a 100M pipe, but no idea what's the connectivity to your country
<regeya> d'oh.  was having problems with various rubygems, went to the trouble of tracking down all the files that rubygems scatters about and removed them.  wanted to reinstall, went to docs.rubygems.org, and...it seems to be down.  damn it.
<mornfall> jjesse: i'm getting 400kilobytes per sec from the machine, eh
<mornfall> eh, aptitude went nuts
* regeya grumbles loudly
<jjesse> hmm this is taking forever to download and install
<mornfall> jjesse: i am pushing it out to pdx.freedesktop.org eta <10 minutes
<mornfall> well, actually less
<bkuebler> anyone have any good documentation for working in a purely sysfs/udev env? i.e. no devfs?
<mornfall> jjesse: try http://pdx.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/adept/hoary/ to replace the beleriand.mornfall.net one
<jjesse> ok almost done actually
<mornfall> okey then :)
<jjesse> mornfall: ok i have it installed, where do you want me to post my thoughts about it?
<mornfall> jjesse: feel free to tell me here
<mornfall> i keep logs and stuff
<jjesse> every time i change what is filterd and click on apply filter it resets the filter automatically to everything selected
<jjesse> thats the first thing i've noticed
<mornfall> nah :-)
<Blissex> bkuebler: just dont -- 'sysfs' and 'udev' are massively weird hacks, and I think that their main role is job security for GKH...
<mornfall> damn how does one make intuitive software?
<mornfall> jjesse: if you wait half second before clicking apply, it filters
<jjesse> for example i sleeclted display only for installed software and get no results and it then resets the check marks to the defaults
<Blissex> mornfall: that's practically impossible -- computers are not intuitive.
<_buz> i think he means intuitive for the user
<_buz> you bloody well can do that
<Blissex> mornfall: however, the generaql principle is: maked sure they have conceptual integrity and a mostly consistent model of operation.
<mornfall> s/intuitive/easy to learn/
<Blissex> mornfall: easy to learn is indeed about conceptual integrity and a model of operation that can be interiorized by discovery.
<mornfall> jjesse: let me install it locally and i'll try to see what you are doing :)
<jjesse> mornfall: when it first starts up it sees all the packages, but what if i want to just see what i have installed? then i should select display only and then installed correct?
<mornfall> jjesse: uncheck "not installed" on the left side
<mornfall> that's all
<mornfall> (well, it _should_ work... it did last time i checked)
<jjesse> mornfall: the only things i have check right now are in the display only section
<jjesse> mornfall:  and what i have checked is Installed and Upgradable
<paines> hi
<mornfall> jjesse: and it shows software that isn't installed?
<jjesse> doesn't show anything 
<mornfall> jjesse: and you left the keep etc checkboxes checked right?
<bkuebler> alright Blissex, I will take a look at the idea again.
* mornfall fixes Packages and retries
<jjesse> mornfall: yes i did, afk for about an hour or so mtg
<mornfall> bah, worksforme...
<mornfall> weird
<mornfall> ok, upgradable _alone_ is borked, hihi
<_buz> somehow, my xorg.conf got borked...
<_buz> how do i set the screen's DPI ?
<chakie> ok, so far kubuntu has rocked, once the installation hiatus was passed
<chakie> my wife seems happy :)
<apokryphos> chakie: excellent!
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey =)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey
<apokryphos> how's it going?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, into xfce :)  faster ....
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Cool; enjoying it then?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, way faster than gnome...it is sluggish...and kde is too unstable for me (at least) and there's lots of menus in xfce
<apokryphos> Yes, it's definitely more ligthweight than those two
<ztonzy> I do wonder why my sound for gnome doesnt work
<ztonzy> eeh
<ztonzy> gaim*
<apokryphos> ztonzy: in gnome or just xfce?
<ztonzy> the last
<Blissex> bkuebler: as to 'udev' and 'sysfs', desktop PCs dont need much either -- static devices and module loading is fine.
<bkuebler> Blissex, i sort of have a reason to do it.
<bkuebler> For a file server, i was going to use 2 external USB hdd's in a RAID1.
<bkuebler> that way, i could remove 1 if i had to and if plugged back in, would retain the same mount point.
<ztonzy> apokryphos, and maybe I dont need to get newer system then ;)
<apokryphos> if it does the job, it wouldn't be necessary to, sure.
<ztonzy> the windows draws as fast as kwin...compared to gnome/metacity
<Blissex> bkuebler: uuuuuuuuhhhhhh, danger, danger. I suspect you need to investigate a lot more issues than the creepy GKH ''job security through obscurity'' stuff.
<apokryphos> ztonzy: might be worth trying out fluxbox too; I haven't tried it myself -- will have to soon
<ztonzy> apokryphos, i did shortly...not much...no menus...need to find everything for yourself
<Blissex> bkuebler: for example, the USB storage device subsystem is not something I would rely upon (another GKH/MS/... hack).
<apokryphos> ah
<Blissex> bkuebler: if I were to use external drives to have hot pluggability I would use FireWire...
<ztonzy> apokryphos, but now firefox perform faster :)
<apokryphos> excellent
<Blissex> bkuebler: but I would in any case use internal hotplug capable ATA stuff anyhow.
<chakie> hm, the mic input and headphone output on the front of the pc don work
<chakie> +'t
<bkuebler> Blissex, it's not for me.
<chakie> i think the assembler didn't connect those, as at least speaker output should always work (sound works otherwise ok)
<bkuebler> I may look at a hardware SATA card...
<bkuebler> just keeping options open.
<Blissex> bkuebler: Firewire, but the best option is a 3ware card with a 3ware disk cage.,
<Blissex> bkuebler: thats hw raid plus hotpluggable SATA or even ATA.
<jjesse> back
<Luen> hi
<Luen> anyone knows about any program like vmware?
<Luen> I'd like to run a live cd iso virtually
<Ex-Cyber> Luen: you may want to try qemu
<Luen> qemu?
<Luen> hum..
<Ex-Cyber> it is a PC emulator
<Luen> let's cehck apt :)
<Luen> check
<Luen> now installing
<Luen> thanks
<Luen> :)
<Luen> i'll check google for using it
<Ex-Cyber> the version in universe doesn't have actual virtualization so it's probably not as fast as vmware, but I've had good results with it... newer versions have virtualization through a kernel module
<Luen> aha
<Ex-Cyber> overall it's a pretty impressive program, Fabrice Bellard does a lot of good work :)
<Luen> i'm downloading now an iso so i'll have to wait a bit for testing it
<hussam> quake 3 source code was released under gpl. it's just 5.5 megs. anybody's tried to compile it?
<Rondom> it needs gcc 2-95
<Rondom> - = .
<Blissex> hussam: lots and lots of people. Just wait for cleaned up packages to turn up.
<Rondom> many wait for someone porting it to gcc 4
<hussam> it won't compile with gcc3 ?
<Rondom> afaik no
<Rondom> never tried
<Rondom> not that experienced with compiling
<Rondom> gcc 2.95 is what the news site, where I've read about this, said
<matthew> hey guys, is there a linux program / script to organise mp3s in the itunes format and folder structure?
<hussam> Rondom: do you know of any similar linux 3d games that are opensource?
<Blissex> hussam: there are several, depending on what you mean by similar.
<arcanistherogue> In KDE, when I play a game, my sound lags about 2 seconds and my games freeze after about 10 minutes of playing.  Is there a way to stop this?  I have an AMD Athlon 64 3000+ and an nVidia 6600
* apokryphos just realised that edubuntu includes all kde-edu -- nice.
<hussam> Blissex: just something with nice graphics.
<hussam> Blissex: maybe anything that used opengl, I guess
<Rondom> well, most games are older
<Blissex> arcanistherogue: if you are using 64 bit mode then things are not quite settled yet...
<Blissex> hussam: well, there are quite a few in many genres. For example Quake 2 :-)
<Rondom> the engine was made open-source by the company which sold the game
<Rondom> doom
<Rondom> is an example
<Rondom> dn3d
<hussam> are these free?
<Blissex> hussam: but have a look at http://WWW.Icculus.org/ and the Linux Game Tome.
<arcanistherogue> Blissex: nah, im on x86] 
<Rondom> I know a German site about linux games
<Rondom> there's also an english one
<Blissex> arcanistherogue: an Athlon 64 can run in either 32 or 64 bit, you sure you are running in 32 bit mode?
<Rondom> maybe i can give you a link
<Blissex> hussam: a totally different game with amazing graphics is a flight simulator for example.
<arcanistherogue> Blissex: I didn't configure anything, but I installed the x86 version.  Actually, in control center, it says i686, so im probably not in 64 bit mode.
<hussam> Blissex: I'll look for flight simulator.
<Blissex> hussam: it is called  FlightGear. There is also a very good space flight simulator called VegaStrike
<hussam> Blissex: does ubuntu have all the dependencies for compiling flight gear?
<Blissex> hussam: not sure, but almost certainly yes. But you dont need to: it is available as a '.deb' package.
<Blissex> hussam: either directly or from a Debian repository.
<mabu> http://debianlinux.net/wiki/Games
<Blissex> hussam: or you can download a precompiled '.tar' archive and put it under '/usr/local/' for example.
<Blissex> the Linux Game Tome is here: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<hussam> Blissex: I got flightgear source. it says it needs plib1.8.4 but I have 1.8.3
<_florent_> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/plib1.8.4c2
<hussam> _florent_: is it available for beezy, I can backport it from breezy if it is available
<_florent_> don't know..
<hussam> I'll check
<_florent_> found it in a second with google ...
<_florent_> think it's ok
<_florent_> ubuntu is like debian
<hussam> _florent_: I know but not all debian packages work on ubuntu
<_florent_> didn't know ...
<_florent_> did you look for source ?
<hussam> _florent_: I'm downloading plib 1.8.4 source code from breezy and I will compile it on hoary :)
<_florent_> good choice
<Blissex> hussam: there are several amazing terrain files for FlightGear, make sure you have a look around.
<tdmg> hey
<tdmg> anyone here who can help me install ZSNES on a 64bit system?
#kubuntu 2005-08-28
<tapanim> not so nice... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/343422
<tapanim> nikkia: it's time to wake up...
<tapanim> does anyone know something about that?
<Tiggs> im trying to install kubuntu, but i cant get my cd to boot from my usb cdrom drive
<Tiggs> is there another way?
<_kay> hm... you upgrade only one package
<_kay> tapanim: What apt sources did you add?
<_kay> And is your disk full
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:mornfall] : Kubuntu Official Help Channel | KDE 3.4.2 Packages are out: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php | Adept alpha out - http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/
<arcanistherogue> hey, on bootup, my system fails at "Setting Sensor limits"
<arcanistherogue> what does that do?
<_kay> fail in what sense?
<mcquaid> hello all
<mcquaid> since i upgraded to 3.4.2 kcheckgmail no longer works
<mcquaid> anyone else encounter this?
<mcquaid> it seems to run fine but never notifies me new mail
<_kay> nene
<kittychan> how do i set up a scanner in kde?
<kittychan> how do you add a scanner under kde?
<makk> has anyone messed much with a synaptic touchpad? i cant seem to enable vertical scrolling
<arcanistherogue> hey, on bootup, my system fails at "Setting Sensor limits"
<_frank> that must be a driver thing... I don't know if kde supports it but maybe
<_frank> arcanistherogue: did you install lm-sensors? I think that's what causes this when its not configured right
<arcanistherogue> hmmm
<arcanistherogue> i dont think i did
<arcanistherogue> its already in, newest version
<arcanistherogue> how do i configure it?
<_frank> I think you have to run /usr/sbin/sensors-detect
<_frank> and then add the modules it finds to /etc/modules
<_frank> This is just from memory and could be completely wrong :-)
<arcanistherogue> heh :D
<arcanistherogue> I have nothing to lose
<_frank> yeah, thats it... sensors-detect even can add the modules to /etc/modules automatically, I just checked mine
<arcanistherogue> Do you wan't to add these lines to /etc/modules automatically? (yes/NO)y
<arcanistherogue> 8)
<_frank> after lm-sensors works, you can use ksensors
<_frank> and have your cpu temp or whatever in your system tray
<arcanistherogue> say, im having another error you could perhaps help me with... whenever I play games for more than 3 minutes, my computer freezes.  It really stinks, i cant play quake.  would you happen to know what would    cause this? 
<_frank> overheating?
<arcanistherogue> thats what everyone says?
<arcanistherogue> how do i tell the temperature
<arcanistherogue> can i see it in Ksensors
<arcanistherogue> ?
<_frank> umm... it could be your procecessor or your video card
<arcanistherogue> Hmmm...
<arcanistherogue> They are both pretty good, and I have like 5 fans in my case...
<_frank> and some video cards have temperature sensors...
<monster> my pc is failing to boot at ... Starting hotplug subsystem
<arcanistherogue> say, if i were to touch my CPU, would I burn myself <_<
<_frank> monster: do you have anything strange plugged into it? ;-)
<monster> nope
<_frank> arcanistherogue: you mean the side of the heat sink? it should be bearable
<monster> just bought the laptop today
<apokryphos> make sure you never try to run your PC without the fan on the CPU -- normally burns in a matter of seconds
<arcanistherogue> nifty
<arcanistherogue> well ihave a fan and a heatsink
<arcanistherogue> one of those combo things
<_frank> monster: I don't know... you probably should search for info about your specific laptop on the forums/google
<arcanistherogue> how many fans are good?  can you have overkill?  I have 2 in the back, one on top, one near my hard drives, and one on the window.  is that too much?
<monster> im trying to disable hotplug from commandline
<monster> but nohotplug didnt work
<_frank> arcanistherogue: as long as the processor and video card cooling is good enough, the rest should be fine
<arcanistherogue> thats pretty nifty
<arcanistherogue> how do i tell my CPU temperature?  i want to know if its overheating or not.
<_frank> well reboot to get lm-sensors working and that will get the cpu temperature
<_frank> if it works well
<arcanistherogue> oh, ok
<monster> i guess what i need to know is how to disable hotplug at boot
<crimsun> use update-rc.d to remove the rc.X symlinks
<crimsun> you may well break stuff, though, so be careful
<monster> im at grub
<monster> any way to run a interactive boot
<renzo> holas
<renzo> alguien de chile
<stinger> hi@all
<arcanistherogue> _frank: so, how do i get it to show the temperature with Ksensors again?
<arcanistherogue>  nevermind, i got it :D
<ray_> is kde based in germany?
<monster> anyone know how to disable hotplug via grub
<jayparadise> anyone have a /etc/apt/sources link?
<jsubl2> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jayparadise> thanks
<jsubl2> np
<jsubl2> the knows alot if you ask the right questions
<jsubl2> the bot rather
<jayparadise> hm
<jayparadise> should kubuntu come with synaptic?
<jsubl2> not sure there.. kynaptic for sure.  but kynaptic is lame imho
<jayparadise> yes it is.
<jsubl2> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<jayparadise> that link shows you how to update using symaptic
<jayparadise> i search using kyn* but it cant find it
<jayparadise> and it looks like firefox needs some gtk libs
<jayparadise> yo jsubl2 if you dont mind can you msg me your sources
<jayparadise> nevermind i think i just had to uncomment some stuff
<jsubl2> did that work
<jsubl2> msg me  i cant seem to get to you
<jsubl2> well actually i am running breezy
<jsubl2> ubuntuguide.org is down..
<jsubl2> it has a nice copy/paste sources.list
<apokryphos> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<jsubl2> jayparadise: check out the paste link
<jsubl2> konversation does not seem to msg very well
* ralph1away is back.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!=freston@h48n2fls34o953.telia.com]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by Mez
<Pocahontas> Hi
<Pocahontas> I forgot  the name of the file I have to edit to change the monitor resolution
<Pocahontas> can you tell me were is it?
<jsubl2> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pocahontas> ok thanks :-)
<Spermie> i have a ati in my laptop but the  ati fglrx drivers dont wanna work for me, anyway around this?
<crimsun> the fglrx drivers in Warty, Hoary, or Breezy?
<Spermie> actaully mepis
<crimsun> ...
<Spermie> yeah i know, not much help in #mepis. but mepis is just like kubuntu
<Spermie> i run kubuntu - mepis - gentoo
<crimsun> I'm not familiar w/ MEPIS, so unless you tell me specifically what versions and what configurations are included, I'm afraid I can't help.
<trans_err> is KDM broken?
<BTJustice> Anyone know where Kontact stores identities at (not e-mail send & receive accounts)?
<redtech> the first time i put in a kubuntu cd, i recieved a message asking me if I wanted to upgrade to kubuntu...  i put the cd in again, now its not asking.  How can I get that message back?
<trans_err> redtech: do you just want to upgrade to kubuntu?
<trans_err> redtech: err, install kubuntu
<redtech> im currently running ubuntu.  I would like to just "upgrade", im assuming my data will remain intact.
<pax> redtech: you want to upgrade ubuntu from what to what?
<pax> are you trying to get kubuntu (ubuntu + KDE)?
<redtech> yes
<redtech> im guessing I could just enable the cd for repository and apt-get kubuntu-desktop ?
<pax> redtech: in terminal type: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pax> redtech: yes.
<redtech> is that all the "Upgrade Message" does?
<pax> I'm not familiar with that message or upgrade to kubuntu via CD. but I would guess yes.
<supernix> Hiya gang
<BTJustice> Anyone know where Kontact stores identities at (not e-mail send & receive accounts)?
<BTJustice> Should I uncomment any other lines in my sources.list file?  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1535
<smudo> how do I get XDMCP to run?
<smudo> I need to do remote logins on my closed network.
<smudo> I edited the kdmrc but may have made a mistake
<smudo> hmmm
<smudo> nobody here?
<smudo> okay...
<smudo> well
<smudo> ummmm
<JeffAMcGee> BTJustice: is ~/.kde/share/config/emailidentities what you're looking for?
<JeffAMcGee> well, smudo I've never used XDMCP and no one else has said anything for half an hour.
<JeffAMcGee> And I think btjustice is long gone.  He asked a question a while back.
<chakie> anyone had problems with tcsh?
<chakie> if that's your shell then kdm won't start kde at all, it just directly flashes to black and then restarts
<chakie> bash works ok
<chakie> no visible evident error in .xsession-errors either
<prjkt_trash> newb in need of help
<prjkt_trash> *sighs* i feel like such an idiot
<prjkt_trash> 1 - cannot find alsaconf, 2 - dont know my own root password
<chakie> prjkt_trash: 2) is easy
<chakie> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<prjkt_trash> chakie: thanks much on that one! that was about as confusing as hell at first
<chakie> prjkt_trash: we were looking at the same thing yesterday :)
<prjkt_trash> chakie: lol. my major problem is that i have a SB live 24  sound card and even though it automatically installs alsa-base and alsa-utils it cant find the alsaconf command
<chakie> our kubuntu has no alsaconf either
<prjkt_trash> X(
<chakie> maybe you can install "alsaconf"?
<prjkt_trash> possibly
<prjkt_trash> brb
<chakie> there is such a package
<prjkt_trash> X(
<prjkt_trash> it doesnt rain it pours
<prjkt_trash> man i was having better luck with straight up debian
<chavo> chakie, just changed my shell to tcsh and started another session, logged in to KDE fine.
<prjkt_trash> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<prjkt_trash> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<prjkt_trash> apt-get cant get lock 
<chakie> chavo: weird...
<prjkt_trash> any ideas on the last problem chakie?
<chakie> prjkt_trash: do it as root
<prjkt_trash> dide
<prjkt_trash> did*
<chavo> yeah. I'm not running kubuntu packages though
<chavo> running 3.5 alpha, but that probably doesn't matter
<prjkt_trash> *smacks forehead* thanks chavo...that just reminded me what i needed to do
<chakie> chavo: older kde + kdm have worked ok with tcsh 
<prjkt_trash> (with the coment about kpackages)
<chavo> konsole wouldn't start in the other session though
<chakie> chavo: it's something that happens before kde even gets a chance to begin starting up
<chavo> wierd.
<chakie> immediately after pressing "enter" in kdm it turn black and restarts. so something maybe tries to run something using tcsh
<chavo> I've never used anything but bash either, so can't really say what's going on.
<chakie> yeah
<chakie> i use bash too, but my wife prefers tcsh
<chavo> that's cool
<chakie> she's too lazy to learn bash, has used tcsh over 10 years. inertia...
<chakie> need to start digging through the x.org startup files, her settings etc
<chakie> time to go to work
<prjkt_trash> thanks for the help everyone im gonna be off to make another attempt at fixing this crap...will probably return eventually
<chavo> chakie, you still here?
<chakie> yup
<chavo> http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2004/08/msg00430.html
<chavo> check that out
<chakie> great!
<chavo> yeah sounded like the same problem
<chakie> that seems like a possible solution
<chakie> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=266814
<chakie> marked as closed though
<chavo> I just did a google search for -> kdm tcsh login, and there seems to be a lot of hits
<chakie> oh yeah
<chakie> i googled for different stuff
<chakie> chavo: thanks for the help!
<chakie> i'll leave my wife to go through them, i'll head off to work
<chavo> no problem, hope you get it straightened out
<chavo> yeah gotta o too
<chakie> she's having a "sick day", got a new computer yesterday :)
<chavo> go
<chavo> nice
<Tiggs> im not able to boot from my cdrom, is there any other way to get kubuntu?
<tapanim> i have that kind of problem http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/343422
<skyred> what does groupware client mean?
<redguy> tapanim: seems that the package is corrupt
<tapanim> redguy: where i can get working package?
<redguy> tapanim: try deleting /var/cache/apt/archives/unsermake_20050618-0ubuntu1_all.deb and apt-get unsermake again
<Thardas> How can I install Firefox in Kubuntu?
<buz> i just read linux.ars about cairo in gtk 2.8
<buz> will we get cairo support in qt?
<tapanim> redguy: not working :/
<redguy> tapanim: no idea then
<mindspin> Thardas: sudo kynaptic
<Thardas> mindspin: I tried installing it with aptitude but it complains about numerous dependencies.
<Thardas> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Thardas>   mozilla-firefox: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0) which is a virtual package.
<Thardas>                    Depends: libbonobo2-0 (>= 2.8.0) which is a virtual package.
<Thardas> ...
<mindspin> did you apt-get update ?
<Thardas> aptitude update but it should do the same thing.
<mindspin> it worked fine here, and did not complain.... but this answer doesn't really help you
<mindspin> try installing the necessary packages
<Thardas> I tried kynaptic but when I tried to press install on Firefox, it didn't do anything, not even complain.
<mindspin> you started kynaptic with sudo?
<Thardas> Kynaptic doesn't seem to be very mature so I decided to stick with aptitude.
<hussam> Will the game nexuiz run on hoary?
<mindspin> kynaptic works pretty fine for me
<Thardas> Yes, sudo kynaptic.
<Thardas> And this is a fresh install so I shouldn't have screwed anything.
<Thardas> I just updated the package list and updated before trying Firefox.
<mindspin> i installed it five minutes ago on a testing system and worked fine, so I have no idea
<Thardas> What repositories should I have in sources.list?
<mindspin> he, that would be my next too,
<mindspin> wait
<mindspin> it worked here without any additions from the basic sources.list 
<mindspin> i.e without universe enabled
<mindspin> so your troubles look a little  weird
<Thardas> deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe[\n] deb-src http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe[\n] deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted[\n] deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Thardas> I have those.
<Thardas> At first I just had cdrom so I uncommented the lines described about.
<Thardas> about -> above
<mindspin> maybe the packages are messed up 
<mindspin> try another source
<mindspin> like http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<mindspin> fi stands for finland(suomi) ?
<Thardas> Yes.
<Thardas> I'll try without universe.
<mindspin> I used the german sources
<mindspin> I have universe enabled on my laptop and had no troubles installing firefox
<Thardas> Ah, now.
<Thardas> Without universe it at leasts starts installing.
<Thardas> -s
<mindspin> hehe
<nikkia> mornin thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hi nikkia :)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i think i'm getting a bit of a reputation at work :/
<nikkia> Message from xxxxxx xxx at 22/08/2005 23:41
<nikkia>     not working I hope
<nikkia> (sender was one of my bosses)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: here's one for you to answer - (maybe). If I open two urxvt in X, "who" doesn't register them ( invoked with -ls for login shell) But... two aterms and they show up as pts/XX ??
<thoreauputic> nikkia: heh - they don't see IRC as work then ;-)
<thoreauputic> strange ...
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: only thing i can think of, is the 'urxvt' (? is that a modified rxvt?) isn't actually registering itself in the wtmp properly, despite the -ls
<thoreauputic> urxvt is a unicode version of rxvt, yeah
<nikkia> it might be thru bad code, it might be thru design, or it could be a permissions problem
<thoreauputic> wtmp eh? hmm /me goes looking...
<nikkia> most term apps run as setuid root so they can write to wtmp/utmp
<thoreauputic> apparently konsole does the same thing.. or doesn't, as it were
<thoreauputic> ah the setuid is another interesting thought...
<nikkia> i think its still up to the terminal app to create a wtmp entry, even if login shell is requested
<nikkia> ie, its not automatic
<nikkia> so as i said, it could be thru design/bad code
<nikkia> personally, i kind of like it that way, having every pty show up in wtmp/utmp would be messy here :)
<thoreauputic> right, i see - if you run , say , 2 instances of konsole there, does the count increment?
<nikkia> it doesn't even incrememnt with one :P
<nikkia> root     tty2      Fri10    3days  0.02s  0.02s -bash
<nikkia> nikki    tty3      Fri10    3days  2.23s  0.72s -bash
<nikkia> nikki    :0        Fri10   ?xdm?   3:00m  0.02s /bin/sh /usr/bin/startkde
<nikkia> no mention of konsole there :)
<nikkia> actually, 'who' does report 1 extra session on pts/0
<thoreauputic> neither urxvt nor konsole increment here: but xterm and aterm do
<nikkia> thoreauputic: try 'who -a'
<thoreauputic> nikkia: heh - yeah I did that but the output was .. rather large and I didn't grep through it: it isn't a life threatening issue: i was just curious ;-)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: and its a bit non-sensical too
<thoreauputic> I have gkrellm here and I'm used to seeing how many terminals are open *shrug*
<thoreauputic> but no biggie
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i bet konsole has an option whether to write to utmp/wtmp, and its disabled by default
* nikkia goes to look
<nikkia> hmmm, don't see anything
<thoreauputic> nver mind
<thoreauputic> damn - just realised I need to shop...
* thoreauputic runs
<thoreauputic> nikkia: later :) thanks
<nikkia> thoreauputic: tbh, i think a better way to tell would be to count the pty's being used
<thoreauputic> nikkia: yup
<thoreauputic> gotta go!
<thoreauputic> see you
<nikkia> see ya
<apokryphos> it's far too early for work
<nikkia> heh, morning apokryphos
<apokryphos> in fact, it's too early for anything; what am I doing up. :D
<nikkia> apokryphos: did you see the IM i pasted here a few minutes ago ? :)
<apokryphos> Family is coming around tomorrow; figure I should adjust my sleeping time so I can see them properly
<apokryphos> nikkia: about your repetitive negligience at work? Yes.
<nikkia> negligence ??
<apokryphos> :P
<apokryphos> tut tut
<nikkia> wow, that looks like a fun job!
<Thardas> How can I start sshd?
<nikkia> one of the petrol station employs over the road is cleaning the forecourt, with a hand held brush :P
<nikkia> Thardas: /etc/init.d/ssh start   but kubuntu doesn't install the ssh server by default, just the client
<apokryphos> That's like mowing a lawn with a pair of sciccors
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah
<apokryphos> nikkia: he's being disciplined
<nikkia> apokryphos: wouldn't surprise me
<nikkia> apokryphos: they put in a PA system last week....
<Thardas> nikkia: I tried to find something ssh related from aptitude but ssh didn't give me expected results. How is the server package named?
<nikkia> and all week, you'd hear them chattering to each other using the PA
<apokryphos> nikkia: that's what happens to people that don't work at work -- be aware!
<nikkia> now, its eerily silent
<apokryphos> I wonder what punishment I'd be fit for
<nikkia> !info ssh-server
<nikkia> hmmm
<apokryphos> isn't it openssh something?
<apokryphos> !find ssh
<nikkia> apokryphos: there's a seperate sshd package, tho
<apokryphos> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: (Secure shell server, an rshd replacement), section net, is optional. Version: 1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 253 kB, Installed size: 608 kB
<nikkia> thats it
* nikkia raises her eyebrows
<nikkia> 'rshd replacement' ?!?!
<apokryphos> no idea
<nikkia> apokryphos: well, thats a bit like saying 'ssh - a telnet replacement'
<Thardas> ubotu: thanks.
<ubotu> Thardas: sure thing
<nikkia> at some level its true, but at another level, its a bald-faced lie!
<Thardas> It's a bit confusing when you're using Gentoo, Kubuntu, DesktopBSD and Windows at the same time. :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: well, you can never be too sure with these devils, err, debian users.
<nikkia> apokryphos: as i remember rsh, its great for one thing - gaining entry to a system :P
<apokryphos> Thardas: Definitely. Trash Gentoo, DesktopBSD and Windows.
* apokryphos pictures nikkia hacking away stealing files from computers
<apokryphos> and leaving little notes "Nikki woz 'ere Y2K B4U"
<Thardas> apokryphos: nah, Kubuntu isn't very practical on headless server.
<Thardas> DesktopBSD will probably be thrashed if there's no surprise problems with Kubuntu.
<nikkia> Thardas: thats why it has a 'server' install :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: "iriver 's warranty covers only those defects which arise as a result of normal use of the product"  :/
<nikkia> apokryphos: ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: oh, you blew it up then ?
<Thardas> But this a probably designed to fit the needs of desktop user. I think I'll stick with Gentoo on my server. It's a file server at the same time so I don't like experimenting with it. :)
<apokryphos> and in particular, not ones "which has been subjected to unusual physical or electrical stress, misuse, abuse, power shortage, or negligence"
<nikkia> oh well, now its easy to justify buying that iAudio you were drooling over just minutes before 'accidently' plugging in the wrong PSU :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: it's like it blew up without an explosion. Could it be any worse!
<edvardas> how to extract rar and zip files with console?
<apokryphos> I couldn't do it with a clear conscience; that's a lot of money wasted on MP3 players. I could be... buying sweets!
<nikkia> edrex: sudo apt-get install unrar     and sudo apt-get install unzip    :)
<nikkia> edvardas: even
<apokryphos> or sudo apt-get install unrar unzip  :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: you can chain? didn't know that, rarely use apt-get anyway
<apokryphos> yup
<edvardas> so it will just install rar and zip, but how to extract files with console?
<nikkia> edvardas: 'unzip file.zip' and 'unrar x file.rar'
<apokryphos> man unrar ; man unzip
<edvardas> ok thank you
<nikkia> altho i'm not sure if the command lines for the free unrar and the non-free unrar are identical
<apokryphos> nikkia: on the other hand, HSBC are sending me a lame mp3 "shortly"; looks like it'll have to suffice
<nikkia> apokryphos: ah
<apokryphos> finding out you wasted 160 squid is never a good feeling, though :(
<nikkia> apokryphos: my bank finally found the 400 i 'paid in' yesterday, so i'm happy
<nikkia> (paid in at the post office 2 weeks ago, and it got lost somewhere)
<apokryphos> That's like getting tax-back at the end of the year. Great stuff.
<nikkia> apokryphos: they were real good about it tho, gave me a overdraft extension 'until the money is found'
<nikkia> (well, extended the interest free portion of my overdraft)
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> Opened a savings account yesterday. I looked online for the deals and it said 6.4%! I go in and the max I can get, really, was 2.4 % :S
<apokryphos> Better than barely nothing, at least.
<nikkia> apokryphos: my bank just lowered their interest rates, i think its 3.8% now on a cheque-book account :/
<nikkia> not really their fault tho, its the BoE that lowered rates
<apokryphos> nikkia: who you with?
<nikkia> on the other hand, it means my CC interest dropped to 11.8% from 12.0
<nikkia> apokryphos: Cahoot
<ThxGiving> hi
<ThxGiving> im using ubuntu with kde 3.4.2
<apokryphos> :|
<ThxGiving> got some strange probs
<ThxGiving> when i use kdesu it says "su is not in your path"
<ThxGiving> when i start konsole.. i get no prompt
<nikkia> apokryphos: they're a real good bank, except for the fact that being 'internet only' you can only deposit money via the post office, and it takes 3-5 days
<ThxGiving> + there are no icons on the desktop!
<ThxGiving> *help*
<apokryphos> no icons on the desktop -- not a bad thing, per se. I never have any :P. How did you install?
<ThxGiving> apt-get install kdebase
<ThxGiving> apt-get install kde-i18n-de
<ThxGiving> apt-get install kdm 
<ThxGiving> ;)
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<nikkia> ThxGiving: it looks like you've picked up kde from a non-kubuntu repository
<ThxGiving> actually from
<nikkia> ThxGiving: the 'su not on path' thing is suspiciously like you're using a debian/other kdesu
<ThxGiving> v
<apokryphos> nikkia: I wasted my work-experience at HSBC bank, and signed up there. Talk about boring. :/
<ThxGiving> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubunty hoary-updates main
<nikkia> apokryphos: i, erm, still owe hsbc money :P
<ThxGiving> my source ;)
<nikkia> apokryphos: when i moved to the US, i owed them 1500 in CC bills, and never paid :P
<apokryphos> :-O
<apokryphos> nikkia: how did you manage that? ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: its not hard to 'not pay' something :P
<apokryphos> haven't they tracked you down with their sniffer dogs etc yet?
<ThxGiving> does anyone know how to install kdm without the dependend package "kubuntu-default-settings"
<nikkia> apokryphos: technically, i could have gotten the debt thrown out too - and potentially have hsbc prosecuted for a felony :P
<ThxGiving> *g
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: why don't you want it? 
<nikkia> apokryphos: they committed felony acts violating the RICO act in trying to get me to pay
<apokryphos> how exactly?
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: did you install kubuntu-desktop
<nikkia> apokryphos: called me at 3am and 5am threatening me
<apokryphos> I guess that's a felony act
<nikkia> apokryphos: counts as threatening and harassing behaviour in attempting to settle a debt, in the US, which is a violation of anti-racketeering laws
<nikkia> apokryphos: means they fall into the same class as the mafia
<apokryphos> haha
<apokryphos> The world's local mafia.
<ThxGiving> two things:
<ThxGiving> *i dont want to let everything and anyone know im using Kubuntu --> no kubuntu-default-settings
<ThxGiving> i hate brandings
<apokryphos> :/
<ThxGiving> *i dont want install the huge metapackage kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: it's hardly huge
<ThxGiving> i dont need many of these packages
<ThxGiving> like klaptopdaemon
<ThxGiving> or..
<ThxGiving> kpilot
<ThxGiving> or..
<ThxGiving> ;
<apokryphos> install KDM and then remove the stuff you don't need, and alter your KDM theme
<ThxGiving> ;)
<ThxGiving> when you install kubuntu-default-settings..
<ThxGiving> the kde first time wizard
<ThxGiving> doesnt show on first login
<ThxGiving> thats a problem.
<ThxGiving> for me
<apokryphos> re-run it yourself then
<ThxGiving> thanx :)
<apokryphos> kpersonalizer
<ThxGiving> i make my day
<ThxGiving> oups
<ThxGiving> u make my day
<ThxGiving> lets see if these other packages do work
<ThxGiving> whats so wrong about ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubunty 
<apokryphos> also, kubuntu-default-settings is technically not a metapackage. 
<ThxGiving> but kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> yes, that is.
<apokryphos> Nothing is wrong with taht link, I presume. Other than the mispelling of Kubuntu :P
<ThxGiving> lol
<apokryphos> if you don't wanna install kde by kubuntu-desktop, you should use one of the other methods....
<apokryphos> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/installingKDE
<ThxGiving> i do
<apokryphos> either installing kde or kde-core
<apokryphos> * https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<ThxGiving> im not wondering about the link... but about the content
<ThxGiving> thanks apo
<apokryphos> yes; I don't think there's anything wrong with it; it was one of the listed sources
<ThxGiving> oky
<tapanim> i can listen music but i can't change anything not even volume? something is baddly wrong?
<ThxGiving> --> arts
<ThxGiving> what program for music do you use?
<ThxGiving> amarok?
<tapanim> yes
<ThxGiving> sounds like your using the xine engine in amarok
<ThxGiving> it has a bug with volume control
<ThxGiving> try to switch to arts engine
<tapanim> i have none engine :/
<ThxGiving> uh?
<apokryphos> I always used xine; never experienced a bug with volume control
<ThxGiving> i did ;)
<ThxGiving> NONE?
<tapanim> none...weird 
<ThxGiving> plus xine sometimes crashes
<ThxGiving> well..
<ThxGiving> what do you think about getting the latest..
<ThxGiving> subversion
<tapanim> how?
<apokryphos> better to just compile 1.3
<ThxGiving> i got a script
<ThxGiving> u need to have..
<apokryphos> though there is a .deb on the forum
<ThxGiving> kdebase-dev and kdemultimedia-dev installed
<apokryphos> and more
<ThxGiving> no
<ThxGiving> ;)
<ThxGiving> just that
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: you need X includes, Qt includes -- yes.
<ThxGiving> all the other things depends on these
<ThxGiving> but they depend on these packages ;)
<ThxGiving> do you really think you can install kdebase-dev without having qt? ^^
<apokryphos> incorrect
<apokryphos> which one of those do you think pulls in the X includes?
<ThxGiving> some packages that are in kdebase-dev
<apokryphos> and kdebase doesn't pull in the Qt includes
<ThxGiving> not kdebase-dev exactly
<ThxGiving> but packages in there
<apokryphos> no
<ThxGiving> well anyway
<tapanim> now i have those...
<ThxGiving> okay ;)
<ThxGiving> ill send you my script
<apokryphos> tapanim: there's a .deb for 1.3 on the forum -- you're better off trying that
<ThxGiving> which language do you need?
<apokryphos> !amarok1.3
<ubotu> from memory, amarok1.3 is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=304006&postcount=54
<tapanim> english
<apokryphos> and the svn script is from the Wiki
<ThxGiving> there are some modifications
<ThxGiving> f.e. taking admin not from trunk
<ThxGiving> because of its qt4 dependencies
<ThxGiving> etc
<apokryphos> they haven't changed that yet?
<apokryphos> odd
<tapanim> my amarok is 1.2.3 using kde 3.4.2
<apokryphos> so?
<ThxGiving> do you want to have mysql support?
<tapanim> yes
<ThxGiving> ok
* apokryphos gives up
<ThxGiving> trying to send via dcc.
<ThxGiving> i could try mail :>
<amu> d
<tapanim> try now
<tapanim> thank you
<ThxGiving> u need to have libmysqlclient14-dev
<ThxGiving> additionally
<ThxGiving> the arts engine for amarok will build when you have kdemultimedia-dev installed
<tapanim> ok
<ThxGiving> ah.. i forgot something ^^
<ThxGiving> http://developer.kde.org/~wheeler/files/src/taglib-1.4.tar.gz
<ThxGiving> u need to have the latest taglib
<ThxGiving> get this tarball
<ThxGiving> extract it (in /usr/src f.e.)
<ThxGiving> do ./configure --prefix=/usr
<ThxGiving> make
<ThxGiving> make install
<ThxGiving> ;)
<ThxGiving> copy get-amarok.sh to /usr/src
<ThxGiving> and then run it
<ThxGiving> and apt-get install subversion ;)
<ThxGiving> the script uses subversion to fetch the sources
<ThxGiving> if you have any problems/questions just ask me
* apokryphos wonders why tapanim doesn't want to enter in one line to get it
<ThxGiving> i think because.. every 20 minutes there is a new version of amarok
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: and svn is often broken, and 1.3 was *just* released
<ThxGiving> and with this script you can always update your installation
<apokryphos> a bugfix will come, but there won't be another real upgrade for _quite_ some time
<ThxGiving> svn is not often broken
<ThxGiving> 1.3 rocks
<ThxGiving> ;)
<apokryphos> Yes, it is. I use it all the time.
<ThxGiving> i use it all the time too
<apokryphos> until a stable comes
<ThxGiving> :P
<apokryphos> [K] ubuntu would be speedier with getting the packs out, but there's a *lot* of preparation going into breezy ;-)
<apokryphos> 3.5 debs are being built, too :-O
<ThxGiving> :)
<ThxGiving> there wont be much changes
<ThxGiving> just bugfixes
<ThxGiving> the dev say
<ThxGiving> i spoke to some
<apokryphos> in 3.5? Quite the contrary.
<ThxGiving> mainly bugfixes
<ThxGiving> ;)
<apokryphos> Who told you that? It's not true, I use it.
<ThxGiving> really?
<ThxGiving> what is it like?
<apokryphos> check the features changes on the site
<apokryphos> decent, but not drastic changes like kde4 will see
<apokryphos> bugfixes are 3.4.X versions
<tapanim> where i find get-amarok.sh?
<ThxGiving> well the guy who does kopete said that
<apokryphos> I also don't see "This month in svn" mentioning bugfixes :P
<ThxGiving> in your dcc recv folder?
<ThxGiving> hes using irssi
<ThxGiving> were might that be?
<ThxGiving> +h
<apokryphos> find ~ | grep get-amarok.sh
<tapanim> i find it...
<ThxGiving> thx ;)
<nikkia> hmmm
<nikkia> are SATA150 drives backwards compatible with original SATA ?
<nikkia> i'm just puzzled as to why maxtor offers SATA150 and SATA versions of their *10 series
<buz> SATA150 is SATA1
<buz> SATA2 is 300mbyte
<nikkia> buz, so why do maxtor have SATA and SATA150 versions ?
<thoreauputic> can someone type my nick please?
<nikkia> buz, could the difference be the power connector (molex on 'sata' and 11pin on 'sata150' ?
<nikkia> thoreauputic no
<thoreauputic> nikkia: awww - cruelty!
<thoreauputic> :D
<thoreauputic> nikkia: do you wear black leather boots and carry a whip too ? *g*
<nikkia> thoreauputic: yes
* thoreauputic runs away 
<thoreauputic> ;)
<pointwood> O_o
<apokryphos> wow, adept (previously "Kapture") is being developed! http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html  Great stuff.
<apokryphos> and there's a bounty on it from Kubuntu :D
<berkes> hey there. I wonder how long it normally takes before an app like amarok gets updated. 
<apokryphos> berkes: normally: a lot quicker than it's taken now; there's just a lot of hype/work for breezy, so devs are busy ;-)
<berkes> ah :)
<apokryphos> there is a .deb, however, on the forum; if you want it, LMK.
<berkes> so another thing, I want to install kplayer (or even dvd::rip)
<berkes> but both require a load of unmet packages. 
<apokryphos> you should be able to get them from apt (the unmet dependencies)
<berkes> well, apt-get just gives errors; 
<berkes> packages that cannot be met. 
<berkes> sorry, dependencies that cannot be met. 
<apokryphos> it doesn't help if we don't know them :P
<berkes> libidn11 (>= 0.5.13) maar 0.5.2-3 zal genstalleerd worden
<berkes> meaning libidn11 (>= 0.5.13) but 0.5.2-3 will be installed
<apokryphos> a *higher* version is to be installed?
<berkes> yea. odd. :)
<apokryphos> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libidn11
<berkes> doing that now. 
<berkes> I treid to apt-get remove that libidn ,but nearly every package depends on it. So I decided to just leave it :p
<apokryphos> yeah, it's a key pack
<berkes> nope. still no luck. same unmet depency. 
<berkes> I will retry it with only the defailt sources.
<apokryphos> what others do you have? :/
<ThxGiving> um
<ThxGiving> ppl
<ThxGiving> what if someone cant execute a shellscript
<ThxGiving> whats missing ^^
<apokryphos> build-essential?
<ThxGiving> "bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<ThxGiving> for a shellscript?
<ThxGiving> echo and so on?
<berkes> http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde341 http://kubuntu.org/hoary-koffice14 hoary-updates, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/  http://members.westnet.com.au/takahe/debian/testing http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<apokryphos> berkes: you shouldn't be using marillat
<ThxGiving>  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/343807
<ThxGiving> o.O ;)
<berkes> okay.
<nikkia> ThxGiving: check there isn't a ^M at the end of the line
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: that's what you get when there's no path to bash or something?
<nikkia> ThxGiving: that gives 'bad interpreter' every time
<ThxGiving> oh right
<ThxGiving> i edited the file in windows
<apokryphos> berkes: and all other debian repos, too
<berkes> kplayer is not found without marilat :(
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell berkes about sources
<nikkia> your editor can hide the ^M, so you think it looks 'right' but then the linux command loader thing that handles finding intpreters falls over
<apokryphos> berkes: you'll have to compile or find a deb for [K] ubuntu
<nikkia> tbh, auto line-end detection in editors is as much a curse as a blessing
<berkes> okay
<berkes> apokryphos: do you actually know mplayer/kplayer?
<apokryphos> mplayer is not kplayer, but yes
<berkes> they depend on like fifteen packages :)
<apokryphos> (but based on, yes)
<berkes> kplayer is just a wrapper around mplayer
<apokryphos> yes
<nikkia> berkes, yes, and the marillat ones *do not work* on kubuntu, anymore
<nikkia> they did once, they don't now
<apokryphos> berkes: You can get mplayer from the repos though
<berkes> okay :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: might need backports for all of the build options, tho
<ThxGiving> thanks nikkia
<apokryphos> there's an install guide for mplayer on the wiki... there was an ubotu factoid for it, but someone !forgot it :/
<ThxGiving> it think thats the prob
<nikkia> istr that the ones in universe/multiverse/wherever, are lacking some options
<apokryphos> what kind of options? I'm not sure. I just use xine + w32codecs and everything works fine
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm thinking dvdcss
<nikkia> can't remember now, it was a while ago i tried
<apokryphos> ah, could be.
<berkes> apokryphos: thanks a lot for the info. I think this will help me forward a lot. 
<apokryphos> excellent =)
<berkes> someone in here told me to use marilat, but that was months ago. 
<berkes> but its good to know that there are better alternatives
<apokryphos> yeah, it used to be ok/kind-of-recommended, but it causes problems now
<nikkia> hmmm, disk prices seem to be in an unward spiral again :/
<nikkia> unward=upward
<ThxGiving>  bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<ThxGiving> :-S
<ThxGiving> its a simple shellscript
<nikkia> ThxGiving: can you do something for me...
<apokryphos> check that it's in the appropriate place (the .sh )
<ThxGiving> hum?
<ThxGiving> whats an appropriate place for .sh?
<ThxGiving> sure nikkia..
<nikkia> ThxGiving: never mind, i've changed my mind about whether it'd be usable output or not :)
<ThxGiving> hehe
<ThxGiving> ive told him to change #!/bin/bash to #!/bin/sh
<ThxGiving> and it works now
<nikkia> ah, yes
<nikkia> its /usr/bin/bash :)
<ThxGiving> lol
<ThxGiving> kubuntu special?
<ThxGiving> oor..
<nikkia> no, thats where bash usually is
<ThxGiving> but /bin/bash does exists on my machine ^^
<ThxGiving> -s
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I thought /bin/bash was the standard path for bash? It is here...
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i don't think so, but i could be wrong
<ThxGiving> its like
<thoreauputic> output of `which bash`
<nikkia> i still think it was ^M stuff tho :P
<thoreauputic> /bin/bash
<ThxGiving> "/bin/false"
<ThxGiving>  bin bash
<ThxGiving> sure
<nikkia> by editing it, you probably stripped out the ^Ms in the write
<nikkia> you can actually easily tell the ^M case
<nikkia> because it messes up the output of the 'bad interpreter:' line
<berkes> http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/dists/hoary-extras/ is giving me a lot of 404s. is that just me?
<apokryphos> that's a busted mirror; you should use the miramax (or whatever) one
<apokryphos> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hoary-extras is, like, totally, see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<apokryphos> ah, mirrormax
<berkes> okay. thanks. uboto listed the planetmirror ones
<nikkia> ThxGiving: if the issue is ^M, you get : bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<berkes> I modified http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1544 and added mirromax
<berkes> replaced planetmiiri with miromax to be precice
<nikkia> whereas if its a genuine bad intepreter... it should name the interpreter, eg:
<nikkia> bash: ./unix_test.sh: bin/bashr: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<apokryphos> berkes: good going
<ThxGiving> you are right
<ThxGiving> i think that was the issue
<nikkia> you can also see the stray ^M by doing   head -1 file.sh | hexdump -c
<ThxGiving> wow
<nikkia> if its dos encoding, there'll be a \r before the \n
<ThxGiving> are you asl x/f/x ?
<nikkia> ThxGiving: why?
<ThxGiving> just yur name
<Thardas> Umm... On other distros KDE has asked right after the installation if it should mimic Windows with mouse clicking etc. Where is this dialog in Kubuntu? As a long time Windows user its way is the most familiar.
<nikkia> Thardas: kpersonalizer
<nikkia> Thardas: it isn't run on kubuntu, because a .kde directory is created in your home directory by the installer, but you can run that program at any time to change the settings
<Thardas> Thanks.
<ThxGiving> #
<ThxGiving>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/unsermake/amfile.py", line 1391, in read_deps
<ThxGiving> #
<ThxGiving>     depdir_value = utilities.subst_vars["DEPDIR"] 
<ThxGiving> ouch
<mornfall> hello folks
<apokryphos> mornfall: hi! Adept is good :). Writing an email now with a bit of personal feedback :)
* nikkia lols at her weekly project report from the project manager...
<nikkia> 'test plan MUST be submitted before 15/08/2005'
<mornfall> apokryphos: check the web, too :)
* nikkia looks at kde's clock, uh, yeah
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> mornfall: the site? Yup. Got the repo for it from there
<mornfall> apokryphos: yeah, i just updated it with known issues
<mornfall> apokryphos: you may save some typing that way :-))
<apokryphos> mornfall: you referring to the Feature Checklist etc? Yeah; noticed some of my thoughts were covered there :)
<mornfall> apokryphos: yes, and the known bugs and wishes
<apokryphos> Looks really promising; will be finally nice to have something to replace the undeveloped embryonic kynaptic 8)
<apokryphos> known bugs/wish -- right, yup. It's hard to miss. ;-)
<mornfall> that's the idea :)
<apokryphos> mornfall: why the change of name?
<mornfall> apokryphos: which one? :-)
<apokryphos> kapture -> adept
<nikkia> personally, i think kapture was a bad name anyway, suggests something 'different', despite the 'apt' in there :)
<apokryphos> if it's going to be used for RPMs hopefully in the future too, though, then an apt name would be problematic anyhow
* nikkia imagines the hoards of unwashed mass screaming 'your app doesn't capture video at all, you liar!!!'
<apokryphos> heh
<mornfall> apokryphos: i don't see apt problematic... it will probably never work without apt (apt-rpm or not) anyway
<mornfall> apokryphos: well, someone wanted to have libapt-front support poldek as a backend
<apokryphos> oh :/
<mornfall> oh what?
<mornfall> i don't see the problem?
<apokryphos> mornfall: sorry, didn't mean there's a problem. Just "oh" in repsonse to first comment there
<mornfall> if you wanted it to work with yum or smart, you are out of luck
<apokryphos> I don't ;-), and I don't really care if it supports RPMs etc
<mornfall> :-)
<mornfall> apt-rpm comes to mind (and arklinux folk seems to want the support in)
<mornfall> but yum is plain fucked
<mornfall> so no thanks :)
<apokryphos> I never used it even when on Fedora
* nikkia has bad memories of yum (on yellowdog)
<apokryphos> tried it a few times and just recall running back to apt
<mornfall> heh
<mornfall> i'm a fedora developer
<mornfall> i never use yum
<mornfall> :-)
* apokryphos *completely* forgot that apt doesn't necessarily imply .deb
<nikkia> if yum was bad on its native distro, i hate to imagine it on other distros :)
<apokryphos> debian brainwashing 8)
<apokryphos> mornfall: is adept hoped to be in breezy then/
<mornfall> apokryphos: it shall be there yes
<apokryphos> nice
<ThxGiving> hi
<ThxGiving> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/343831
<ThxGiving> what the hell is on there..
* nikkia prods at k3b
<nikkia> hmmm, 8MB/s again, despite choosing 8x
<ThxGiving> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/343839
<ThxGiving> omg his.. machine is really mysterious
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if clicking is safe
<ThxGiving> its safe
<ThxGiving> i cliked on it too
<ThxGiving> and im on WINDOZE
<dixi> !znh
<ubotu> methinks znh is from now known as dixi
<mornfall> apokryphos: hmm, still writing? :)
<apokryphos> mornfall: still playing around =)
<mornfall> :-)
<amministratore> is there kiosk in kubuntu?
<dixi> apokryphos: hey you still alive:D?
<apokryphos> trying to remember what I like from kpackage etc
<mornfall> cool, i need input like that :)
<apokryphos> dixi: despite being up so early, I hope so, yes :D
<amministratore> with apt-cache I've found nothing, even with universe repository... someone?
<dixi> apokryphos: xD
<ThxGiving> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/343839
<ThxGiving> any ideas?
<dixi> openning MS internet explorer :P
<dixi> j/k ofc
<dixi> ThxGiving: 404!
<ThxGiving> noo
<ThxGiving> please help ;)
* nikkia is starting to see a good reason for NeroLinux :/
<buz> why
<buz> k3b works like a champ
<nikkia> buz, UDF support
<buz> never used that
<nikkia> i'm seeing a few movie DVDs that won't burn as iso
<apokryphos> mornfall: ok, sent a few. =)
<apokryphos> nikkia: you have the ISOs and you're trying to burn them?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i have the filesystem contents
<nikkia> apokryphos: ie, AUDIO_TS/VIDEO_TS
<nikkia> apokryphos: but they were UDF originally, k3b insists on using ISO for everything
<apokryphos> :S
<nikkia> apokryphos: once burnt, the filesystem is readable, but nothing can play the video
<nikkia> i'm guessing something in one of the .VOB fails when it is burnt as ISO
<apokryphos> I wonder why font sizes/style change when using kdesu. What settings would it use exactly? :/
<apokryphos> (kdesu on kubuntu, that is)
<mornfall> apokryphos: thanks
<nikkia> apokryphos: are you using fonts in your user font dir ?
<mornfall> apokryphos: any chance you could get a better idea how to reproduce that bug?
<apokryphos> nikkia: nope; bitstream vera sans; come by default.
<apokryphos> mornfall: I'll retry again now
<nikkia> apokryphos: dunno then
<apokryphos> mornfall: also, there needs to be some better type of notification for after you select a package to be installed (after you've hit "Show Details")
<apokryphos> change of colour perhaps. Dunno. :/
<mornfall> apokryphos: dude, that install button doesn't work... at all
<mornfall> and, that brings me to another known bug
<apokryphos> heh, oh, I see -- so it doesn't.
<apokryphos> yup
<mornfall> the expanded thingy does not update
<mornfall> automatically
<apokryphos> ah, explains the "Advanced" etc not working too
* apokryphos is finding it hard to reproduce the bug
<apokryphos> Immutable :D
<mornfall> apokryphos: yeah, the button is a bit fucked up i know :D
<amministratore> someone has kiosk within kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Another wish: when you select multiple amount of packages and  show details -> all expand
<mornfall> apokryphos: i actually went out of my way to do it the other way... (lest someone hits select all -> expand, oooooops)
<mornfall> apokryphos: but i can do that (easy)
<zzzzzsolt> hey
<apokryphos> collapse-all would come in handy. 
<apokryphos> Yeah. Cool.
<mornfall> apokryphos: the problem isn't that... the problem is resizing the 25 thousand list items and then creating 25 thousand widgets :(
<mornfall> it will probably take a minute or two :P
<apokryphos> Heh, and getting all the description etc info. Yeouch. 
<mornfall> i could artificially limit it to have say 50 packages expanded at once
<apokryphos> yeah, good idea.
<mornfall> but, what to do when user wants to open 51st package
<mornfall> i can't close anything since it'd move things under mouse which is a nogo
<apokryphos> KCrash!
<apokryphos> that's true
<mornfall> heh
<mornfall> moving things under mouse is the most evil thing you can do
* apokryphos is glad to not have to make important developer decisions like this :P
<mornfall> that's why i hate the up-down sidebars
<ThxGiving> Need to get 0B/2547B of archives.
<ThxGiving> <tapanim> After unpacking 4096B of additional disk space will be used.
<zzzzzsolt> what do you think is wrong with this line from fstab? /dev/hda8 /mnt/shared ext2 defaults,uid=1000,gid=100 0 2
<ThxGiving> this is not normal?
<apokryphos> I'm still contemplating whether I think displaying details etc. inline is a superior method. 
<mornfall> apokryphos: contemplate as much as you wish, it is not going away :-)
<mornfall> apokryphos: popups are a no-go, too
<mornfall> apokryphos: so, what are the options left?
<apokryphos> mornfall: I'm not sure which is better (really)
<zzzzzsolt> the partition exists, it's the one i wanted, the mount point exists, but it keeps complaining the moment i add uid or guid or umask
<apokryphos> but at the moment I probably prefer having a smaller bifurcation
<apokryphos> KPackage style. :-O
<mornfall> wha?
<apokryphos> That's probably one of the things they got right, IMO.
<apokryphos> mornfall: just the way KPackage handles it, basically. A split.
<zzzzzsolt> ThxGiving it's normal, that means the package is already there, it only has to be unpacked
<mornfall> apokryphos: oh, no, thanks
<ThxGiving> but after apt-get clean?!
<ThxGiving> apo..
<apokryphos> mornfall: no worries ;-)
<ThxGiving> tapanims build environment is total messed up!
<ThxGiving> +ly
<apokryphos> hehe :)
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: but he only needs to packages :P 
<ThxGiving> no
<ThxGiving> never seen these errors before
<ThxGiving> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/343831
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: whatever the error is, have you Googled?
<ThxGiving> something is with his unsermake
<ThxGiving> sure!
<ThxGiving> plus.. He got not /bin/Bash!
<ThxGiving> um bash
<mornfall> apokryphos: i will do a (horizontal) split, but the splitted area will be for filters
<ThxGiving> he cant do apt-get install
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: that's standard in Ubuntu
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: oh wait, uppercase B?
<ThxGiving> no lowercase
<apokryphos> mornfall: other options for filters?
<mornfall> apokryphos: btw, dunnow if you found out, but you can get items open/collapse with a single click, on the arrow
<ThxGiving> and see this:
<ThxGiving> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/343839
<apokryphos> Yup, first thing I tried. Convenient.
<ThxGiving> what do you think is up with him?
<mornfall> (and if you have a big screen, you can easily open up few packages and compare -- this will be handy when debtags filters hit it)
<apokryphos> Indeed. That's a certain advantage of this method
<mornfall> without clicking back-and-forth to change what's viewed in the fixed-size area for details
<apokryphos> mornfall: re: horizontal split... filters? Advanced features for the filter search?
<mornfall> apokryphos: there will be a list of active filters, the filter bar at top will go away and the left pane will be freed up for a palette of available filters
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: is he on hoary, for sure?
<apokryphos> oh
<mornfall> apokryphos: the filter list will show summary of the filters and be expandable like packages, where you can change the filter settings
<ThxGiving> hum.. maybe^^
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: cat /etc/issue
<zzzzzsolt> so what's wrong with this fstab line? /dev/hda8 /mnt/shared ext2 defaults,uid=1000,gid=100 0 2
<ThxGiving> thanks apo
<zzzzzsolt> won't let me mount it
<mornfall> zzzzzsolt: is that a quiz?
<zzzzzsolt> no it's a noob's last hope :))
<mornfall> zzzzzsolt: i suggest you give us the error message :)
<zzzzzsolt> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock.... etc
<mornfall> zzzzzsolt: and you are sure /dev/hda8 has an ext2 fs on it, right
<zzzzzsolt> it works until i add uid guid or umask to it
<zzzzzsolt> yep and it1s the right one too
<mornfall> zzzzzsolt: dang, "bad option"
<mornfall> zzzzzsolt: it's there :)
<zzzzzsolt> yea, but why?
<zzzzzsolt> uid is a good option? isn't it?
<zzzzzsolt> uid=1000, which is me, guid=100 which is users
<zzzzzsolt> which i am in too
<mornfall> zzzzzsolt: that's pretty, but there is no uid nor guid option to ext2, is there?
<zzzzzsolt> gid i mean
<zzzzzsolt> i don't know, that's why i'm asking
<apokryphos> zzzzzsolt: you have gid= not guid=
<mornfall> but there are no such options for ext2 dudes
<zzzzzsolt> yea guid was a typo. ok so there is no such options for ext2 which seems logical. how do i let users write to that partition then? umask won't go either
<mornfall> zzzzzsolt: mount it without those and do chown -R on it if that's what you want
<apokryphos> mornfall: I can't reproduce that bug; I'll have to keep using it and let you know if I find a method
<mornfall> zzzzzsolt: man chown, man chmod
<mornfall> apokryphos: ok, thanks
<mornfall> apokryphos: (you are the only one to have it seen... well, besides me in development, but i fixed most (obviously not all) of those)
<zzzzzsolt> i chown'ed the mount point already. so if i recusrively chown everything below the problem will go away?
<mornfall> zzzzzsolt: depends on what is the problem .)
<zzzzzsolt> thanks i'll give it a try
<mornfall> zzzzzsolt: but mountpoint owner doesn't matter anyway, it's overriden with the mounted fs root owner
<zzzzzsolt> yea, i experienced that. i'll chown it while mounted
<apokryphos> mornfall: would be good to have an option that asks you to go into "Administrator Mode" (or similar) if you want to Commit changes etc 
<apokryphos> (so you don't have to restart with kdesu again)
<morrow> anyone tried to use the breezy kernel in hoary? I'm lazy compiling the ipw2200 drivers myself and thought i could use the new breezy kernel :)
<apokryphos> morrow: there's a howto on the forum I think somewhere. You could just ugprade to breezy... it's fairly stable now.
<mornfall> apokryphos: there is a problem with that
<mornfall> apokryphos: if you change something with adept and someone steps onto the apt db in the meantime and then you lock for commit, you are pretty fucked
<zzzzzsolt> mornfall thanks, everything's fine now
<morrow> apokryphos: hmm ok thanks... (will search my backup first. :))
<mornfall> apokryphos: it can be solved, but it's completely out of scope for stable-one
<apokryphos> mornfall: quite a pickle I can see, yes. Similar problems with not locking while starting up altogether
<apokryphos> mornfall: I imagine if that does get solved, then there won't be a need to run it as root at all? Just have it ask for pass when you select to commit?
<apokryphos> (slight advantage there since apt isn't hogged in the meantime)
<mornfall> apokryphos: well, you have to lock, merge the changes and then you can commit
<mornfall> apokryphos: also, that depends on mmap semantics, because it may as well be that it's not solvable with current apt at all
<mornfall> apokryphos: because if the mmap is shared, any change in it will cause inconsistency in the other instance opening it
<apokryphos> Thinking about it now. Sticky business.
<mornfall> that means one has to implement read and write lock separately
<martin-> hi all, i have an Targus PA088 USB2Serial adapter. How can i adresss the serial port in ubuntu? After pulgging in the adapter i see in dmesg: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<mornfall> and you end up needing root for read lock again
<apokryphos> yah
<mornfall> well, hmm, if the mmap update is done as unlink/recreate/mmap, it could work... i will have to check with apt code
<mornfall> but it still means apt needs to hold exclusive lock all the time, since it can't merge changes with others in a sane way
<apokryphos> mornfall: what's with the "Currently -1 installed" etc?
<mornfall> apokryphos: see web :)
<mornfall> apokryphos: it's not implemented, obviously ;)
<apokryphos> Whoop, sorry, yeah.
<mornfall> i had to release the alpha at *some* point, you know :-)
<apokryphos> Of course. I can actually install packs and filter search, so it's not too bad at all 8)
<mornfall> otherwise, the next week i would be still fixing known issues 
<martin-> anyone?
<apokryphos> mornfall: they haven't given you the greatest amount of time, have they? ;-) Is it enough, or just a lot more work need to be crammed in?
<mornfall> apokryphos: well, i will be humming along adding features at a pretty decent rate till beta, and i will probably make it :)
<apokryphos> mornfall: bypassing feature freezes etc :P
* apokryphos looks at release schedule again
<mornfall> apokryphos: of breezy? yeah, breezy freezes can hang themselves
<mornfall> i don't have time for that
<mornfall> there will be feature freeze from beta on
<apokryphos> right
<apokryphos> Feature Freeze on August 11th. Seems really early. Perhaps it isn't.
<apokryphos> 3.5 is probably gonna be in Breezy, isn't it? No chance of there being feature freeze in time there =)
<mornfall> apokryphos: i don't think 3.5 will be in breezy
<mornfall> apokryphos: only as an additional kubuntu release
<apokryphos> Kind of been wondering why alpha .debs for it have been built... seems like a quasi waste of time to me. :S
<apokryphos> oh
<dixi> hiya
<dixi> is there some special kernel for an AMD Athlon XP 2400 ?
<ztonzy> probably:  2.6.10-5-k7
<dixi> you think?
<ztonzy> I got XP2800+ :) so...yes
<dixi> aight :)
<apokryphos> k7 one, yes.
<dixi> kk.. I have an issiue here..
<dixi> my brother is too lazy to give his Geforce Ti 4200, I have currently a Radeon 9600 Pro.. would it be even good as the nvidia one? - I don't think so..
<apokryphos> On Linux you're better off with NVidia generally, yes.
<dixi> blah
<dixi> he doesn't give a fuck about me
<ztonzy> I installed ati drivers for my brothers 9800Pro card...worked like a charm
<dixi> hmm can you guide me?
<ztonzy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&highlight=ati
<dixi> :)
<apokryphos> You can of course run fine, but for extra fine-tunings Composite etc.. Nvidia is better. Also random other X things which I don't care to remember
<ztonzy> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24763.html  and better ones
<dixi> I am going to boot on the other kernel first, brb
<mornfall> apokryphos: i have reliably reproduced your bug
<apokryphos> mornfall: nice; steps?
<mornfall> apokryphos: resize to wide, open up 2 (or more) packages close together, resize to narrow
<mornfall> apokryphos: the extenders are recomputed in wrong order, i bet
<apokryphos> mornfall: that doesn't do it for me. Also, I don't think mine involved resizing twice; don't think I did that. :S
<kainos> gud pm. im running hylafax server for the first time but im having trouble running it. it says...hylafax server is disabled
<mornfall> apokryphos: well, when you downsize with many open packages, it happens
<mornfall> apokryphos: i just say resize wide to have enough place to downsize then
<apokryphos> mornfall: what's weird about the screeny, now that I look at it, is that "alexandria"  is in there, while I'm at Z...
<mornfall> now that's really weird
<mornfall> hmm
<apokryphos> Heh, I can't reproduce with resizing. Nevermind.
<mornfall> blah :-)
<kainos> gud pm. im running hylafax server for the first time but im having trouble running it. it says...hylafax server is disabled
<martin-> other Question: When i choose logout in the KDE startmenu and after that one of the three options (log out, restart,shutdown) nothing happens. Only when i do this a second time the action is performed. Any idea what's wrong?
<apokryphos> mornfall: I wish I was keeping track of what I was doing originally now oO
<mornfall> apokryphos: no matter, it will be found and fixed at some point, sooner or later :)
<katrina> gud pm. im running hylafax server for the first time but im having trouble running it. it says...hylafax server is disabled
<phreakys_> hi
<phreakys_> anyone knows if there are opengl2 drivers for linux?
<nikkia> oh well, i was about to answer him too :P
<nikkia> (the 7xxx series (apart from the first) nvidia drivers are opengl 2.0)
<ThxGiving> hum..
<ThxGiving> does anyone know if kde 342 is available for arch amd64?
<ThxGiving> with kubuntu?
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: there are no packages or it AFAIK, yet.
<ThxGiving> well
<ThxGiving> what is this 64 bit hype all about
<ThxGiving> its hard enought to get drivers for 32bit
<ThxGiving> -t
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: speed
<ThxGiving> not really.
<ThxGiving> capacity
<ThxGiving> its much worse with windows x64
<ThxGiving> i got a dlink wifi card
<ThxGiving> and those people are too lazy to adapt their source
<apokryphos> ThxGiving: not really speed difference? o_O I beg to differ
<ThxGiving> its just a little change actually
<apokryphos> Yeah, sure...
<ThxGiving> how much faster do you think is it?
<ThxGiving> maybe the big difference is just the ability to adress much more data
<ThxGiving> +d
<jjesse> monring
<apokryphos> hi jjesse :)
<jjesse> whats going on apokryphos 
<apokryphos> jjesse: nothing too much. Awaiting for family to arrive tomorrow; been trying out Adept today (great stuff), mainly.
<jjesse> apokryphos: i didn't like adept it didn't seem to work correctly for me
<apokryphos> jjesse: you tried the alpha?
<apokryphos> released yesterday
<jjesse> mornfall was looking for people to test it in the channel yesterday
<apokryphos> Yup. There's still a few bugs floating about, but it's looking promising. =)
<jjesse> it wasn't showing me a list of the packages i had installed whe i tried to filter for it, but yes it does look promising
<apokryphos> jjesse: how's documentation stuff going? Finished for now?
<jjesse> apokryphos: not finished but its comming
<jjesse> this past weekend didn't get anything writter as in-laws were in town and we were wokring on the house
<jjesse> is adept going in breezy +1?
<apokryphos> :)
<apokryphos> jjesse: it's going to be in breezy, yes.
<apokryphos> +1? The name of the extra? 
<jjesse> +1 the first one past breezy
<jjesse> in the doc group we refer to the release after breezy as breezy +1
<apokryphos> ah, ok.
<apokryphos> jjesse: it'll be into breezy, itself
<jjesse> will have to change the section on installing software then
<apokryphos> jjesse: there was a whole Kynaptic doc, eh? Kind of a shame :(
<jjesse> not a whole doc, just a secton in the kquickguide and user guide
<jjesse> apokryphos: btw a preview of the docs can be found at http://lnix.net/~froud/
<apokryphos> Oh.. there used to be one
<apokryphos> Yeah, got that link. Took a preview a few days ago
<jjesse> feel free to comment on changes that need to be made
<jjesse> or make them yourself :)
<apokryphos> jjesse: unfortunately have many busy days planned (sister's wedding, Barcelona, Uni). :(
<apokryphos> and I'd hate to commit and not do anything :Z
<jjesse> grin understand, just trying to get things done in time for freeze :)
<apokryphos> jjesse: most pressing issues?
<Hobbsee> hey all. Firewall question: i'm running samba, but otherwise no server-related tasks. I did some port scans, and they all came back that the ports were in stealth mode. The question now: is there any reason why I should be using a firewall, if all the ports are hidden anyway?
<dixi> hmz!
<dixi> my sources.list is broken
<dixi> anyone got a working one?
<apokryphos> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<dixi> is it known that security.ubuntu... gives some errors?
<dixi> ARGH
<dixi> I still can't install nvidia-glx
<dixi> what is this shit
<dixi> someone...?
<dixi> hello!
<dixi> ...
<Originoo> dixi: why u can't install them?
<dixi> Originoo: it says it's refered to another package
<dixi> Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<dixi> and my sources.list is still broken (I have that one from !sources)
<dixi> apokryphos: that one is shit dude
<apokryphos> dixi: what one?
<dixi> from !sources
<dixi> it gives me a shit load of errors
<Originoo> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1807830#post1807830
<apokryphos> dixi: apt-get update gives errors?
<dixi> yep
<apokryphos> dixi: can you pastebin them?
<apokryphos> (you have to setup gpg stuff first, btw)
<apokryphos> !gpg
<ubotu> it has been said that gpg is at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add
<dixi> no I don't have any graphical thingy here because I can't install nvidia
<dixi> yay it does something now
<dixi> anyways does nvidia drivers work on 2.6.10-k7 ?
<apokryphos> yes
<dixi> then it should work for me..
<dixi> apokryphos: liar
<dixi> Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<apokryphos> dixi: Yeah, sure, I'm liar. I was running the exact thing on Hoary... geez.
<apokryphos> I'm hardly a liar if you can't get things setup correctly
<dixi> dude
<dixi> I've done this many times, and now it suddenly doesn't work anymore
<dixi> so it has to be something in ubuntu
<dixi> I just did apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable.. startx doesn't work!
<apokryphos> err, maybe you have to reconfigure your X?
<dixi> that should nvidia-glx-config do
<tenco> hi
<dixi> and I have as driver 'nvidia'
<tenco> anyone used adept already?
<apokryphos> dixi: no
<tenco> is it usable?
<dixi> apokryphos: then what should it be?
<apokryphos> dixi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> tenco: Yes. It's still in Alpha-stage, but it is usable, yes.
<apokryphos> tenco: worth trying out. You testing it would be appreciated. ;-)
<tenco> apokryphos: if its better than kynaptic. kynaptic has no support for the dpkg dialogues and hangs forever when dpkg issues a dialogue
<apokryphos> tenco: and kynaptic is not getting developed :P
<dixi> apokryphos: module nvidia not found?
<tenco> apokryphos: o_O
<tenco> apokryphos: if adept handles dpkg dialogues correctly, i will test it
<apokryphos> dixi: are you definitely running an nvidia card there?
<apokryphos> tenco: what dialogues, sorry?
<dixi> apokryphos: yeah.. a 6600GT
<tenco> apokryphos: when the dpkg framework issues questions, that dialogues
<mornfall> tenco: yes, adept handles dpkg prompts
<apokryphos> dixi: I don't know then; ask in #ubuntu -- it's better for non-kde-related issues.
<tenco> ah, ok
<mornfall> tenco: it also sets debconf frontend to kde -- apt-get install libqt-perl
<mornfall> tenco: if you install that, the prompts will be graphical when possible
<tenco> then, why is kynaptic included in kubuntu by default? i think it does more harm to the user _and_ to the project than good
<tenco> mornfall: ok, thanks
<apokryphos> tenco: I probably agree. It's changing in Breezy
<tenco> apokryphos: would be good :)
<mornfall> well, adept is not in hoary, well, because it hit alpha yesterday :-)
<tenco> but there are hoary packages, or?
<apokryphos> tenco: Yes. See /topic
<tenco> ah, sorry :)
<tenco> how do i add this deb src in synaptic?
<tenco> address: http://pdx.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/adept/
<tenco> distribution: hoary
<tenco> Section: ./
<tenco> but this does not work ?-(
* apokryphos never uses synaptic for adding sources
<mornfall> tenco: dunnow, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tenco> http://pdx.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/adept/dists/hoary/.//binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<mornfall> tenco: yeah, synaptic is borked
<mornfall> tenco: either that, or just leave the section empty
<mornfall> and use ./ as dist?
<tenco> it works for me with other pkg sourcesa
<mornfall> this is not a dak archive
<mornfall> it works with apt, further, i don't care :-p
<tenco> whats dak?
<mornfall> debian archive maintenance software
<mornfall> (familiarly known as katie)
<tenco> ah, now it works
<tenco> address: http://pdx.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/adept/hoary
<tenco> distribution: (empty)
<tenco> Section: ./
<mornfall> whatever :)
<tenco> uhm, no.
<mornfall> oh, wait
<mornfall> it may remove synaptic :P
<mornfall> not sure tho
<mornfall> but it wanted to remove aptitude on me on hoary (so i built new aptitude)
<mornfall> but i didn't think of synaptic or kynaptic
<mornfall> well, *shrug*
<tenco> mornfall: remove synaptic? ok, then test for yourself
<tenco> then i will not test it
<mornfall> i didn't say it will
<mornfall> but sure, whatever you prefer
<tenco> it will
<apokryphos> doesn't on breezy, at least.
<tenco> i also dont know why this should be necessary
<mornfall> tenco: because apt changed incompatibly and apt maintainers don't bump soname
<mornfall> and adept needs new apt
<mornfall> simple as that
<tenco> ok
<tenco> anyway, forget it. i will not rely on alpha-software to manage my packages. aptitude is far too basic
<tenco> my konsole doesnt display "-" correctly in manpages
<tenco> is this the fault of man?
<ThxGiving> no
<ThxGiving> change /etc/locale.gen
<ThxGiving> to a charset that is not utf8
<ThxGiving> and execute locale-gen
<ThxGiving> supported charsets under
<ThxGiving> "/usr/share/i18n"
<tenco> is man the only app that does not handle utf8 correctly?
<ThxGiving> aptitude does not too
<ThxGiving> modconf too
<ThxGiving> menuconfig too
<ThxGiving> ;)
<nikkia> alsamixer too
<nikkia> links doesn't, OotB, but there is a flag you can set in settings that fixes it
<nikkia> actually, alsamixer *appears* to work with UTF8, but certain things cause it to seg fault when the locale is UTF8
<tenco> btw, what about zsh? heard that they're working on it.
<zzzzsolt> hey again
<ThxGiving> i now think ubuntu is better than the original debian
<ThxGiving> the install cd supports wlan
<ThxGiving> ^^
<ThxGiving> the init scripts are better
<ThxGiving> i can make them colorfull :)
<ThxGiving> transition to xorg and gcc4 is complete...
<ThxGiving> well ok gcc4 maybe not
<ThxGiving> i changed from debian to ubuntu because sid and testing is soo unstable right now
<Ingenu> hi, is there any taskmanager in ubuntu (so I can see what's running and how much memory it's consuming) ?
<nikkia> grrrrr
* nikkia is really starting to hate artists
<nikkia> Ingenu: ctrl-escape
<ThxGiving> top...
<ThxGiving> or ps aux
<ThxGiving> in a console
<ThxGiving> or..
<ThxGiving> theres a "performance monitor" from kde
<Ingenu> indeed
<Ingenu> thx
<Ingenu> any idea why the liveDVD doesn't want to mount my NTFS drives ?
<nikkia> ThxGiving: and what exactly is wrong with the KDE Task Manager that you get with ctrl-escape ?
<Ingenu> neat
<Ingenu> like in windows
<Ingenu> anyway for the drive mounting and liveDVD ?
<ThxGiving> nothing, i think
<ThxGiving> i didnt know that too
<ThxGiving> ctrl+escp
<ThxGiving> nice to know
<ThxGiving> thanx!
<ThxGiving> well see ya all ;)
<Ingenu> cya
<ThxGiving> thanks for yur help & support :)
<nikkia> why do artists need to be so retarded??
<nikkia> artist: 'why is the font different on the chip from the chip selector?? they should look the same!! fix it!'
<nikkia> me: 'well, maybe if you hadn't used a serif font on the font to draw on the chips, and one 2 points bigger, than the sans-serif font on the selector...'
* apokryphos rediscovers Porecelain font -- great stuff. 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: am i wrong to think that if you want fonts in two places to look the same, you use the same font family and size??
<apokryphos> nikkia: you're fixing the artist's work? :|
<apokryphos> nikkia: sounds like a disease of a thought. Where did you get that from?
<nikkia> apokryphos: yeah, having to ask the f'ing graphics engine to scale his fonts by different amounts on X and Y to adjust for his ineptitude
<apokryphos> hehe
<nikkia> it'll still be serif in one place, and sans-serif in another, mind you
<nikkia> no amount of f'ing scaling is gonna change that!
<apokryphos> when they're arrogant about it it's worse, too :|
<nikkia> apokryphos: i've yet to meet an artist that isn't arrogant about it
<Ingenu> mmmh
<Ingenu> why is Kaffeine crashing with anything I throw at it ?
<nikkia> 'my work is perfect, you're not displaying it right!'
<Ingenu> DivX/OGM
<Ingenu> using kubuntu liveDVD, accessing DVD file (another drive)
<apokryphos> nikkia: ergh
<nikkia> apokryphos: to be fair, at least this artist is wiillng to understand the digital medium
<apokryphos> nikkia: thoreauputic here is not an arrogant artist :P
<nikkia> the last artist i worked with, wanted to send everything is flat BMP files, expecting me to recover layering and transparency
<apokryphos> he must be a fake-artist
<nikkia> s/is/as/
<apokryphos> Never worked with BMPs properly
<apokryphos> seemed like an ugly format; might be good for you real editors
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I don't deal with 1337 computer geeks - i use real paint ;)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i bet YOU get the concept that if you want fonts to look the same, they must be the same family and size tho :P
<apokryphos> ah yes, not a real artist (or, too real an artist). :P
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I'm not a graphic artist: i'm a painter and sculptor :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: a rather amusing story about artist incompetance... i once asked our previous artist if he could supply the image in a resolution of 1024x768 instead....
<nikkia> his 800x600 image came back next time at something like 34,000x18,000 - with a DPI of 1024x768
<apokryphos> hahaha
<apokryphos> nikkia: that'll teach you to do requests in the future :P
<thoreauputic> hmmm - i admit I would have understood *that* one *grin*
<nikkia> apokryphos: i could forgive the mistake, except for the fact he was working for a software company, and should know basic computing concepts :P
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: you're being slowly brainwashed
<apokryphos> they're inculcating to make you think like them
<apokryphos> come back to the light Frodo!
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I did it all by myself, I'm afraid ;)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: but...the one ring....
<sproingie> well you did say *resolution* of 1024x768 and not *dimensions* ...
<sproingie> sounds like malicious compliance
<nikkia> sproingie: see, that was his argument, damned artists!
<thoreauputic> I still don't like the gimp or photoshop - I always have an insane urge to reach into the screen and apply a brushful of oil paint ;-)
<sproingie> betcha it was a mighty detailed pic
* nikkia glares at sproingie
<nikkia> sproingie: yeah, the scaled up pixels were darned purty!
<thoreauputic> nikkia: bloody technoids! 
<sproingie> oh he just scaled it up, eh?
* thoreauputic runs
<nikkia> sproingie: as far as i could tell, he went into photoshop, changed the DPI and hit 'rescale' :P
<apokryphos> You can run, but you cannot hide #
<nikkia> thoreauputic: as i said, i'd forgive the mistake from a regular 'work with canvas' artist
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: resistance is futile, etc etc 
<sproingie> malicious compliance.  eh you could just rescale his art and when he complains about how it looks, it's his fault
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: precisely; nail on the head.
<nikkia> thoreauputic: but when you work for a software company, basic non-understanding of these issues is unforgivable, IMO
<jpatrick> Does anyone know how I can make the apps on the taskbar transparent?
<thoreauputic> nikkia: heh - here I am on linux IRC when i should be painting...
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I'm just kidding around
<sproingie> jpatrick: the buttons?  i think you have to wait for the next kicker version to get that
<jpatrick> damn
<jpatrick> I thought I saw a screenshot with the apps buttons transparent :/
<sproingie> sure that wasn't a 4.0 preview?
<sproingie> i've only seen the background transparent
<jpatrick> Not sure
<nikkia> sproingie: there is a replacement taskbar applet that does it
<nikkia> ktaskbar2 ? something like that
<jpatrick> where?
<nikkia> jpatrick: no idea *where*, but kde-look probably could provide insights
<jpatrick> Nothing good from Google
<apokryphos> taskbar v2 -- yes
<apokryphos> there's an ubuntu pack, I *think*
<nikkia> thats the one
<jpatrick> Ah
<jpatrick> there was nothing on KDE-Apps or Looks
<nikkia> jpatrick, its there, i just misremembered the name
<jpatrick> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=25615
<nikkia> i did imply i wasn't sure about it being called ktaskbar2 :)
<jpatrick> prefect
<apokryphos> 3.5 is gonna be transparent as an option
<jpatrick> Will it replace the current one?
<apokryphos> The new Kicker will, of course, yes. But it won't be transparent by default, no.
<jpatrick> It will
* nikkia doesn't want transparent
* nikkia wants flat, tho
<apokryphos> jpatrick: ?
<nikkia> well, s/flat/non-buttony/
<apokryphos> I like transparent because it doesn't look like the taskbar is such an external entity
<nikkia> apokryphos: actually, someone did say it would be trans. by default, but i can't remember who
<garmasthi> Hello people!
<garmasthi> Is there anyone that can help?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i don't like transparent, but i want it to look like its part of the panel, without ugly buttony bits :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: quite sure it won't be
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: further evidence that I'm turning into a nerd - I actually *like* the "minimal" them in fluxbox.. *shudder*
<thoreauputic> :D
<garmasthi> I've got problem installing package
<thoreauputic> s/them/theme
* nikkia installs taskbar v2
<nikkia> yes, the default taskbar v2 look is how i want it!
* garmasthi looking for attention
<garmasthi> please
<nikkia> hmmm, not sure about the preview popups tho
<tenco> which programm does OOo use for spellchecking? aspell, ispell,...?
<Thardas> garmasthi: which package?
<nikkia> tenco, aspell, i believe
<nikkia> tenco, i remember installing aspell around the same time as OOo 2 beta
<nikkia> i remember, because i messed up and dl'ed the wrong version dictionary first time around
<jpatrick> taskbar v2 = sweet
<nikkia> jpatrick, i'm not sure about the preview tooltips tho...
<nikkia> jpatrick, feels a little 'slow' at times, but i might grow accustomed to it
<jpatrick> previews windows
<jpatrick> not bad
<tenco> i have 1.1.4 here. phps myspell?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: yes, clear symptoms
<apokryphos> nikkia: now just set it to "transparent"
<nikkia> apokryphos: no
<apokryphos> 8)
<jpatrick> Where's it's config?
<nikkia> jpatrick, same place as usual, right click on the v by the taskbar, and select 'Taskbar v2 Menu/Advanced Options'
<jpatrick> oh yeah
<nikkia> by 'v' i mean the downward pointing arrow thing
<nikkia> and left mouse works too, i guess
* apokryphos got his accommodation info
<apokryphos> Staying in Intercollegiate
<garmasthi> How I can get KGet and Kdevelop?
<apokryphos> garmasthi: apt
<jpatrick> garmasthi: open the konsole and do: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<jpatrick> and: sudo apt-get install kget :p
<thoreauputic> apokryphos:  http://interlink.webhop.org/nerdscreen.png  ,-- is there any hope for me? I even uploaded it from CLi with the lftp command!
<apokryphos> garmasthi: just use apt, yes
<garmasthi> but first I must download it, :D
<jpatrick> that's what apt does
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I must confess, it looks quite nice :)
<thoreauputic> heheh :)
<jpatrick> looks to bucky
<thoreauputic> bucky?
<jpatrick> opss
<garmasthi> it tell me: impossible to find Kget...
<apokryphos> not my personal style, but it's not fugly by any means :P
<thoreauputic> what's that?
<jpatrick> typo :p
<apokryphos> garmasthi: enable the Universe repository in /etc/apt/sources.list and then sudo apt-get update
<apokryphos> sudo aptitude install kget
<garmasthi> aaaa
<jpatrick> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nikkia> http://nikki.sexadelic.com/~nikki/desktop.png  <- my rather plain looking desktop :P
<znh> what kernel versions can I use with a Amd Atlhon XP (except k7)?
<garmasthi> thanks a lot everyone
<nikkia> znh, i386, i586 and i686
<znh> nikkia, hi m8
<nikkia> k6 might work, too
<znh> nikkia, does i686 support more then 900MB of ram?
<nikkia> (i think i686 works for XP, since the XP has SSE doesn't it ?)
<nikkia> znh: yes
<znh> horay!
<apokryphos> nikkia: those desktop icons is a definite no-no for me :P
<znh> nvidia doesn't seems to work with k7 I heard :/
<nikkia> i think i386 is the only one with the limit
<apokryphos> and desktops.. 12! Heh; nearly had forgot. :P
<apokryphos> znh: it does
<jpatrick> http://img271.imageshack.us/img271/1673/snapshot45dy.png <- my desktop some time ago
<nikkia> apokryphos: most of which are empty atm, because i hava java running on desktop 3, so mail, and lots of other stuff are closed to save ram :/
<znh> apokryphos, maybe thte newer version doesn't
<apokryphos> nikkia: and huge IRC :P
<garmasthi> i've got another noob's question
<jpatrick> garmasthi: fire away
<znh> garmasthi, feel free to ask
<apokryphos> jpatrick: very nice; much closer to my market :)
* apokryphos feels inclined to share too
<nikkia> jpatrick: dear god, all those superkaramba themes starting sucking my CPU away just viewing the image!! :P
<garmasthi> i'm using
<garmasthi> a user account, but I need to use root account
<jpatrick> nikkia, apo: :D
<znh> garmasthi, okay, typ 'su' in a terminal ;)
<apokryphos> http://giannaros.org/desktop.png
<Poromies> any news about kde 3.4.2 for athlon64?
<apokryphos> I admit, I often include SK to make a pretty screeny;-), but I have actually left them on lately
<Poromies> :(
<Poromies> i've been waiting for weeks :(
<jpatrick> znh: I thought it was sudo su
<apokryphos> Poromies: probably not going to happen, unfortunately, I think.
<garmasthi> yes, but the problem is: when I install nobody ask which should be the root pass
<jpatrick> there isn't one
<znh> jpatrick, eh.. yea sudo would do.. but su would be root.. sudo is just a proxy to root
<nikkia> clearly i have the most dull desktop :P
<jpatrick> it your password
<apokryphos> nikkia: perhaps the ugliest one, too :P
<jpatrick> it's*
<apokryphos> I should get the prize for the cleanest, at least!
<jpatrick> helllo
<jpatrick> hell*
<znh> garmasthi, typ sudo passwd, to configure a root password
<jpatrick> mine has kubuntu on it
<jpatrick> ;)
<apokryphos> jpatrick: that's right; put it where it hurts ;-)
<nikkia> jpatrick: my background, that you can't really see in the screenshot, is a tweaked version of the ubuntu background :P
<garmasthi> I think that I cant explain
<znh> IEWW bird crap on my mouse
<garmasthi> sorry for my bad english, I'm italian -_-
<znh> garmasthi, well then start learning english in IRC!
<apokryphos> nikkia: ancient icon theme; join us in the 21st century 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: ancient? its the 'Kids' theme from KDE
<jpatrick> I have Crystal Clear
<thoreauputic> one thing that can be said - no two linux desktops ever seem to look alike :)
<garmasthi> THANK YOU!!!!!
<apokryphos> I can feel the wrinkles from here
<garmasthi> I've resolved problem!
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: indeed. On a forum people posted their desktops, and they were *all* the same exactly except background. Compare that to Linux :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: bloody students!
<apokryphos> nikkia: Crystal clear is good, you should try that. All the RAD are excellent too. "Kids" is limited :P
<jpatrick> The changes I've made is add KoolDock and move Kicker to the top and remove the SK them at the buttom
<apokryphos> or any Amaranth icons
<apokryphos> Docks always got annoying for me after a while
<jpatrick> KoolDock's okay
<apokryphos> Kxdocker is probably better, isn't it? 
<apokryphos> kooldock is more simplistic though. 
* apokryphos scratches head
<hussam> anybody knows where on the hard disk does firestarter store the event logs?
<garmasthi> good bye friends, thanks a lot for your usefull help!
<apokryphos> adieu!
<jpatrick> I didn't quite like KSmoothDock
<znh> apokryphos, ieww bugs on your head
<nikkia> jpatrick, i noticed i was the only one using the panel at the top of the screen :)
<apokryphos> znh: wherewhathow!
<nikkia> too much time using macos i spose
<apokryphos> nikkia: closset-gnome user
* znh gets a hammer, and smashes apokryphos on his head; bugs killed
<jpatrick> :O
<nikkia> apokryphos: gnome copied it from apple, who came up with it after investing money in determining the best place for menus :P
<nikkia> znh, its the bugs IN apokryphos's head i worry about :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: I can picture them now having monkeys working on typewriters around the clock to determine that
<nikkia> although, sometimes, they seem to have a moderating effect on his sanity :P
<znh> nikkia, that's why God has bugzilla too
<apokryphos> Hard to have an affect on my sanity... of all the things I've lost, the one I miss most is my sanity ;-)
<apokryphos> znh: he doesn't use Malone?
<apokryphos> rumour has it: he does
<znh> xd
<nikkia> znh, that's scary
<znh> nikkia, yeah sorry
* nikkia has a hatred for bugzilla
<jpatrick> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/5538/snapshot78qt.png <- :p
<apokryphos> used to have problems with it, slightly, with Konq, but those seem to have disappeared some time ago now
<apokryphos> jpatrick: dark theme out of sync there :P
<nikkia> 'zarro boogs found' makes me want to kill people
<jpatrick> apokryphos: I know
<apokryphos> jpatrick: for a real dark theme http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=25999 :P
<nikkia> jpatrick: don't like the black at all
<karlo> ola
<apokryphos> nikkia: I find black to not really be usable at all
<apokryphos> annoys me after a couple days max
<nikkia> apokryphos: same here
<apokryphos> some don't survive without it though. The dark is kinda depressing, for me anyway; need something bright
<jpatrick> It's a bit annoying in KDevelop
<nikkia> it looks alright on shell windows tho, but thats my old-fart-ness kicking in again
<apokryphos> and needless to say, loading a white webpage is not easy on the eyes. Too quick a switch.
<nikkia> a shell isn't a shell unless its orange, green or white, on black, to me :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: yes, yes it is. 8)
<jpatrick> :/
<apokryphos> Terminal seems like it doesn't belong when it's black and everything's white. Only the old fogies who keep that in KDE
<nikkia> apokryphos: actually, i like that
<apokryphos> nikkia: what?
<nikkia> apokryphos: the 'not quite fitting' is what i like about having shells have a black bg
<apokryphos> hehe; that power feel
<nikkia> apokryphos: it helps me find a shell visually, and sort of makes it stand out as a non-GUI app
<apokryphos> you should make all your apps different colours, then 
<nikkia> no, that'd just be ugly
<apokryphos> and yet so colourful!
<apokryphos> There are some *ugly* screenshots on kdelook, I'm sad to say
<apokryphos> some who think really, really bright oranges, yellows, greens and purples makes a good combination
<nikkia> apokryphos: i just buy a bag of skittles when i want colourful :P
<apokryphos> or Vimto
<apokryphos> the fruitiest word
<garmasthi> HI, i'm here again
<nikkia> apokryphos: i find it hard to drink anything purple, after a rather embarassing situation that arose at uni
<jpatrick> garmasthi: hello
* apokryphos awaits a good listen
<nikkia> apokryphos: got drunk on merrydown&black, work up to a room that looked like an axe murderer had been playing
<garmasthi> why Kubuntu says to me that I cant login as root??
<jpatrick> You can't
<garmasthi> why?
<jpatrick> it's not enabled
<apokryphos> nikkia: hah! What happened exactly?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i threw up, lots of blood-coloured fluids
<apokryphos> *no-one knows*
<garmasthi> in kubuntu nobody can login as root?
<jpatrick> garmasthi: you don't want to enable it
<garmasthi> k, now the problem is
<apokryphos> nikkia: yikes
<nikkia> apokryphos: the cleaners weren't too impressed
<garmasthi> i have to modify sources.list, but I must be root
<apokryphos> nikkia: I'm told in my halls there's a cleaner every week. Heh. 
<jpatrick> garmasthi: right-click it then > Actions > edit as root
<apokryphos> garmasthi: alt+f2 -> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> ..or that, if you have it.
<nikkia> apokryphos: only until the first time you get caught masturbating, after that, they visit your room far less often :P
<jpatrick> or that too^
<garmasthi> lol
<garmasthi> its simple
<garmasthi> tanks!!!!!!!
<apokryphos> nikkia: Will have to put an alarm for the exact time ;-)
<garmasthi> ehmmmm thanks!
<apokryphos> nikkia: unless they come at random times. :-O
<apokryphos> "surprise of the week"... except there's no prize.
<jpatrick> yeah
* apokryphos reads on to the T&C
<apokryphos> nikkia: 4,100 for the year :/
<nikkia> wish my rent was that low :/
<nikkia> actually, that is surprisingly high, for what you're likely to get, really
<apokryphos> bad for a poor student like mee
<garmasthi> ehm.... shame on ME... but anyone could repeat my HOW install newpackage like Kget?? :D
<garmasthi> Shame on me...
<nikkia> it works out to something like 500/mo assuming 8 months/year
<jpatrick> garmasthi: open the konsole and type: sudo apt-get install <package name>
<garmasthi> Aaaa
<apokryphos> jpatrick: he needs Universe
<nikkia> (i dunno about you, but we were expected to vacate the place for holidays, and had to pay extra if we wanted to stay)
<garmasthi> i've wrote: sumo apt-get install etc...
<jpatrick> apokryphos: he just wanted to know how to do it
<jpatrick> I think
<apokryphos> nikkia: yeah, we have to too.
<apokryphos> nikkia: connections are provided through JANET system. I hope it's not slow
<jpatrick> apokryphos: I think that's why he wanted to know how to edit his sources.list
<apokryphos> jpatrick: Yeah. KGet is in Universe
<jpatrick> so he edited his sources.list to enable it
<apokryphos> long terms and conditions for Internet use. Interesting.
<apokryphos> jpatrick: excellent
<nikkia> apokryphos: JANET isn't slow, but i'm not sure how modernised it is
<nikkia> apokryphos: last time i used JANET, it still used CPAD addresses for everything
<nikkia> and that was only 11 years ago
<apokryphos> nikkia: I heard a rumour (hopefully) that it has just a 10 megabit for the whole thing
<apokryphos> doesn't seem to mention speed here
<nikkia> apokryphos: for all of JANET? or for the uni->JANET connection ?
<apokryphos> uni
<nikkia> ah, it wouldn't surprise me, despite all their crowing, unis always seem to be at least 5 years behind on connection speed :P
<nikkia> ours was an 'amazing' 9600 baud
<nikkia> apokryphos: which uni did you say it was you're going to ?
<apokryphos> "There is no objection to small removable items such as cushions, providing they carry a British kite mark"... err, *what*. Hah.
<apokryphos> nikkia: King's
<KabelKasper> Ich hre gerade diese Musik: Broken imaginary time von The Soundtrack of Our Lives auf Behind the music
<bram85> hi, is KUbuntu's logo (seen on the main page of kubuntu.org) GPL licenced?
<jpatrick> anyone here have Gadu-Gadu? :p
<berkes> is there a way to make a screencapture with a cron run? 
<apokryphos> bram85: probably not; SVG source is available from the wiki though
<apokryphos> nikkia: note though that Internet stuff is probably not down to King's etc; in fact, I doubt it is. They don't have Internet connections in their main halls :|
* apokryphos jogs off to get food
<smudo> hi all
<garmasthi> HI AGAIN!!
<garmasthi> All problems solved!
<garmasthi> I love you all!!!
<garmasthi> bye bye
<jpatrick> bye
<chakie> is the default k-menu in kubuntu somewhat trimmed or why are a lot of apps not in it by default after a default installation?
<chakie> stuff like control center, kmail, kontact etc are not there
<chakie> this is with the 3.4.2 version of kde. same with 3.4.0 
<sproingie> control center is there for me
<jpatrick> me too
<sproingie> kontact is a button on kicker.  not sure why they didn't put it in the k menu
<chakie> control center was there on 3.4.0
<sproingie> mine must have carried over then
<chakie> "in 3.4.0"
<chakie> yeah
<chakie> kmenuedit isn't there either
<sproingie> there's a "system' button that has links to settings:/
<sproingie> i think settings:/ is favored over kcontrol now
<jpatrick> chakie: kmenuedit = right-click the menu
<sproingie> i'm rather annoyed that you can't just drag and drop buttons between the menus and kicker
<sproingie> windows can do that.  heck CDE could do that
<chakie> jpatrick: ah, yes
<chakie> upgrading to 3.4.2 held back the kdepim package. no idea why
<jpatrick> do: sudo apt-get install kdepim
<jpatrick> and it will replace the old one
<sproingie> 3.4.1 has held back arts from day 1
<sproingie> does 3.4.2 fix that?
<sproingie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sproingie>   arts: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1) but 1.4.0-0pre1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<sproingie>         Depends: libarts1 (>= 1.4.1-0ubuntu0hoary1) but 1.4.0-0pre1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<jpatrick> :/
<sproingie> i havent checked sound in months so i don't know if it actually still works
<sproingie> but it'd be nice to have when i need it
<chakie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<chakie>   kdepim: Depends: kleopatra (>= 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu0hoary2) but it is not going to be installed
<jpatrick> that is odd
<chakie> kleopatra depend on: dirmngr, gnupg2, gpgsm
<chakie> maybe some extra apt sources are needed?
<chakie> universe maybe?
<jpatrick> did you dist-upgrade?
<chakie> no
<chakie> now i did
<chakie> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<chakie> kleopatra needs stuff that can't be found
<ubuntu> can someone tell me how to get the trash icon onto the desktop and off of the panel.
<chakie> where would ubuntu get its hostname from?
<chakie> our system refuses to change its hostname
<pax>  /etc/hostname
<pax>  /etc/hosts as well
<chakie> it had a guest hostname that it got via dhcp first. i changed the dhcp server to give out another ip
<chakie> but it remembers the first one
<pax> edit the two files to reflect your hostname and then restart network
<chakie> i shouldn't have to edit that
<chakie> makes dhcp & dns a bit pointless then
<chakie> well, /etc/hosts was ok
<pax> now that you're talking dns, you might look at /etc/resolv.conf  as well, to make sure you have the right nameserver(s)
<chakie> that comes via dhcp
<chakie> and is ok
<chakie> ok, manually editing /etc/hostname and rebooting did the trick
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Er, does anyone have a good 8-port router to reccomend? Mine is about to die
<chakie> thanks for the help
<pax> rebooting?!
<chakie> well, i work over ssh here, and restarting the network with nfs shares etc didn't work too well...
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Or just pointing out a brand would be of help too
<pax> why did you reboot, you could just /etc/init.d/networking restart
<chakie> i did
<chakie> that didn't work well, as there were mounted nfs disks
<chakie> so it didn't bring up the net back...
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: netgear ?
<_nir> hi
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: i've found netgear's switches (their non-home versions anyway) utterly reliable
<pax> chakie: as long as the problem was solved. good luck.
<chakie> i just thought that the boot scripts would set /etc/hostname based on dhcp/dns data
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: not that keen on their home products look tho, and the professional stuff tends to be a bit pricey
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> nikkia: Thanks. I have a shitty LevelOne router and it's been fiving me grief for the past few weeks
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> *giving
<nikkia> still a FS108 shouldn't be too pricey
<nikkia> they run for 19 here
<chakie> pax: yeah. thanks for the patience with a kubuntu-n00b
<_nir> how i can reconf X, just installed kubuntu but the res is very low :)
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: oh, you want a router?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> nikkia: Yup
<pax> chakie: np :c)
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: well, i'd give their routers a try, never used them, and they're all in the 'home' style, sadly, but still, they're reliable products from their professional series
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: i also like linksys, but i've had more and more problems with them over the last few years (since cisco bought them) and feel a bit weary recommending them anymore
<_nir> anyone ?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> nikkia: Thanks for the heads up. I was about to look into linksys routers just now, actually
<pax> _nir: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: its a bit of a crap shoot when you look at the lower-end stuff, tbh
<_nir> thanks :)
<pax> _nir: np :c)
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: ive had bad experiences with 3com, linksys and dlink, i'm not sure that leaves any of the major 'low end' brands left :/
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> nikkia: Go ahead and add LevelOne to that list
<durruti> Hi, I've had Kubuntu installed for a couple of weeks.  I've added stuff to my menu before, but last night I was trying to add some programs to the menu and I couldn't save anything.  When I clicked on the save icon, or chose "File">"Save", nothing happened. I tried numerous times, closing and re-opening the program, but no changes I make are taking effect.  Any ideas what could be happening? 
<pax> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: never heard of them :)
<_nir> pax: how i can pass that sudo issue , i really hate it :) , i just want to 'su' like i used to at Debian , is it possible at Ubuntu ?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> nikkia: That tells you something, doesn't it?
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: yep
<pax> _nir: yes it is possible, if you tired of using the pass with sudo, then sudo -i
<pax> _nir: if you would like to enable the root account, then sudo passwd root
<_nir> kewl :)
<_nir> many thanks :)
<_nir> but many :)
<chakie> anyone seen "lockd: failed to monitor x.x.x.x" lately?
<pax> np, the resolution wiki page was given to you by ubotu
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> nikkia: Just been talking to some people. They seem to think very highly of Asus' routers. Any experience with those?
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: they're just rebadged stuff, bit of a crap shoot as to which brand you really get
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> nikkia: Joy. Well, thanks for the info
<chakie> ah, needed "fs-util"
<chakie> "nfs-util"
<zzzzsolt> hey
<jpatrick> I can't add a network printer <:/
<pax> samba?
<zzzzsolt> i've updated to kde 3.4.2 from the kde repo, and got kdevelop 3.2.2 too. kdevelop designer won't start (sigsegv), and 3.2.1 won't install because of circular dependency
<zzzzsolt> is there a solution to this? kde.org bug report says it's been solved
<jpatrick> kdevelop designer never works here for me >:(
<zaudragon> hello
<nikkia> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: you've reminded me that i need another 8 port switch, btw, thanks :)
<jpatrick> pax: I'm trying via IPP
* zaudragon needs help
<zaudragon> I was, a while ago, running Kubuntu PPC on a LiveCD, which crashed
<zaudragon> I thien opened Mac OS X, which then panicked on trying to boo
<zaudragon> *boot
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> nikkia: I aim to please
<nikkia> might as well get that SATA HDD i want too
<pax> jpatrick: just matter of editing cupsd.conf isnt it.
<jpatrick> where's that?
<nikkia> there we go, all ordered
<nikkia> 1 8-port switch and 1 300GB 16MB cache drive :)
<zzzzsolt> who has a working kdevelop designer?
<pax>  /etc/cups/cupsd.conf ?
<pax> nikkia: your boss is spoiling you :cp
<zzzzsolt> who has a working kdevelop designer? anybody? mine goes down with sigsegv
<hussam> Anybody here uses firestarter? If yes, in what location on the hard disk does it store the event logs?
<pax> hussam: it logs to syslog
<bjv> anyone here use kdevelop with kubuntu?
<jpatrick> me
<bjv> i do not see the 'show line numbers' option under view
<bjv> are there some distro specific issues?
<hussam> pax: is there a size limit on these logs or so they grow forever?
<jpatrick> did you install KDevelop3?
<zzzzsolt> bjv does the designer work?
<zzzzsolt> bjv mine won't even start (sigsegv)
<bjv> zzzzsolt: uh.. all i know is that i apt-got kdevelop then worked on getting some of my glfw projects to compile
<jpatrick> bjv: Show Line Numbers = F11
<bjv> and they do compile
<zzzzsolt> bjv well start the designer
<pax> hussam: well no, take a look at /var/log/ to see how it works
<bjv> maybe im not up on my kdevelop lingo, what does 'starting the designer' mean?
<jpatrick> bjv: did you do: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3?
<zzzzsolt> if it's in the k menu then just go to k menu/dev tools/kdevelop/kdevelop designer
<bjv> no i guess i did apt-get install kdevelop
<nikkia> pax, how is my boss spoiling me ?
<jpatrick> bjv: that's the old verison
<nikkia> pax, i ordered those things from my own credit card, its called earning a living and having disposable income :P
<bjv> oic
<bjv> alright, ill remove it and get v3
<jpatrick> just do: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<zzzzsolt> holy crap it just started! :)) but how?
<jpatrick> and it will remove kdevelop
<pax> nikkia: oh, I was under impression he pays for it, you said something about him getting you new boxes
<jpatrick> zzzzsolt: really?
<nikkia> pax, yeah, he's bought me 2 shuttle-X systems, but i haven't got them yet, my desktop P4 will still be my primary system tho, and it needs a new HDD :)
<zzzzsolt> jpatrick yea, it says version 0.2
<nikkia> (one shuttle will be my server, one will run XP for certain apps)
<jpatrick> Damn I got sigsegv again
<zzzzsolt> jpatrick i've been trying to force kdevelop 3.2.1 up but it had a circular dependence, however it did something good to kdevdesigner
<pax> nikkia: 2 shuttles! that's spoiling :p
<zzzzsolt> jpatrich i just added a radiobutton to a form :) oh joy
<jpatrick> >:/
<jpatrick> lucky
<zzzzsolt> jpatrick aha! kdevelop is 3.2.1, that's why it works
<nikkia> pax, they are a project bonus, apparently :P
<nikkia> pax, although he said he wants to work out something else for a bonus for this project as well
<jpatrick> I have 3.2.2
<nikkia> pax, it mostly comes from the fact that I work almost every hour there is, and everyone else has a 'oh well, 5:28pm friday, time to knock off, no more work til monday!' attitude
<zzzzsolt> jpatrick go get 3.2.1 from ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.4.1/kubuntu/pool/kdevelop/
<jpatrick> 3.2.2 should be better than 3.2.1
<pax> bonus! ask him for a red sport car =)
<nikkia> pax, it also explains why of the two teams working on the same hardware/software combination, their project quite a bit simpler than mine, they've taken over a year so far to get nearly finished, and i'm nearly finished after 3 months :P
<zzzzsolt> jpatrick "should be". haven't you ever messed up anything while trying to improve it? :)
<nikkia> (they also have 2 programmers on their team, my team is 'me, and an artist'
<pax> nikkia: sounds like you're getting a red benz coupe
<jpatrick> zzzzsolt: well it's it the upgrade?
<nikkia> pax, and guess who is more likely to get a decent raise next pay review :)
<pax> nikkia!
<zzzzsolt> jpatrick all i know is that this works. but it will complain when you dpkg -i it
<pax> dont tell they will
<pax> me*
<bjv> well thanks for pointing out the correct package name,
* apokryphos just realised how the location randomly changed on the kde-clock! Scroll events there. How basic.
<nikkia> apokryphos: urgh, thats horrible
<nikkia> apokryphos: i always hated the 'configure timezones' page too, because there's no easy way to 'turn everything off, damn it!'
<zzzzsolt> jpatrick you might also want to try forcing 3.2.1 up then upgrading to 3.2.2, maybe the 3.2.2 debs are missing some important dependency
<durruti> Problem with K-menu: I've had Kubuntu installed for  couple weeks.  I've added stuff to my menu before, but last night I was trying to add some programs to the menu and I couldn't save anything.  When I clicked on the save icon, or chose "File">"Save", nothing happened. I tried numerous times, closing and re-opening the program, but no changes I make are taking effect.  Any ideas what could be happening? 
<apokryphos> nikkia: I'd just remember checking it every few days and it saying "Moscow". I'd just think.... hey, I didn't change that :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: *nod*
<apokryphos> nikkia: oop, off now for a bit. TTYL. :)
<spiral> hi
<jpatrick> lo
<martin> Question: When i choose logout in the KDE startmenu and after that one of the three options (log out, restart,shutdown) nothing happens. Only when i do this a second time the action is performed. Any idea what's wrong?
<zzzzsolt> martin: is that kde 3.4.2 ?
<zzzzsolt> hmm what can i use to get the dv video from a canon m360i dv camcorder through firewire?
<EasterSunshine> zzzzsolt: kino
<EasterSunshine> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: (Non-linear editor for Digital Video data), section graphics, is extra. Version: 0.75-6 (hoary), Packaged size: 1293 kB, Installed size: 4092 kB
<n> Debian has a package called plptools-kde, how do I get this for Ubuntu?
<EasterSunshine> n: add debian repos to your sources.list
<EasterSunshine> n: which is unrecommened because they may not work perfectly with ubuntu
<EasterSunshine> n: alternatevily, if you are knowledgable on building debs, help everyone out and build one for the repos
<n> easter: yeah, but what if I get the deb source for it (where from?) then compile it myself
<zzzzsolt> use checkinstall
<EasterSunshine> n: sounds good
<n> easter: I can't find where debian package source archives are kept. I've searched the Debian FTP and couldn't find them
<EasterSunshine> n: sry i don't use debian, i dunno where they keep there source repos, maybe ask in #debian
<pdrummond> hgg
<zzzzsolt> EasterSunshine: i got kino, looked into prefs and it says the ieee1394 subsystem is not responding
<zzzzsolt> i have a pci firewire card with the via controller on it
<zzzzsolt> looks like i'm lacking rw access, can i chmod /dev/raw1394 ?
<zzzzsolt> hmm i chmodded it and now it works. somehow this chmodding a device seems strange. what's the proper way to do this?
<EasterSunshine> zzzzsolt: sry, i never used kino before
<zzzzsolt> EasterSunshine: i succeded in capturing a bit of video. seems to have frame drops, i'll do further testing to see if it's the video or just the player
<zzzzsolt> do you know a proper way to enable users to r/w  /dev/raw1394 ?
<zzzzsolt> hmm playing the dv stream directly seems to be smooth
<EasterSunshine> looks to be your hdd write speed
<EasterSunshine> on premiere running on windows, i drop about 1 frame in twenty minutes
<zzzzsolt> i had no problems with windos xp, the target partition is ext2 on a 7200rpm 120 gig seagate barracuda on pri master 
<zzzzsolt> should be able to handle roughly twice as fast streams
<Thardas> zzzzsolt: maybe a stupid question, but you have enabled DMA on your hard disk?
<zzzzsolt> Thardas yes i have. as a matter of fact the hdd is quite happy with the stream. i get no dropped frames. it's noatun. can't play the stream back properly
<Thardas> Strange.
<zzzzsolt> noatun is a piece of crap
<zzzzsolt> locks up all the time
<Thardas> I don't like any Linux video player except mplayer and even that's not perfect.
<Tm_T> Kplayer ;-P
<Thardas> Tm_T: I haven't tried that yet.
<zzzzsolt> ok something's not right here. 30 seconds of dv should be more than 5 MB
<zzzzsolt> oh ok :) had to hit refresh, it's 104 MB now
<Thardas> Hehe.
<Tm_T> Thardas: Kplayer uses Mplayer =)
<zzzzsolt> yes, 104MB is the right size. well i'm surprised how little the hdd had to work while doing this. async i/o is working well in linux
<Thardas> Tm_T: Yes, I read.
<Thardas> But it's not the lack of GUI that bothers me with mplayer.
<zzzzsolt> what can i play a raw dv stream with?
<Thardas> zzzzsolt: mplayer claims to support it. I can't test myself as I'm on Windows workstation at home.
<zzzzsolt> i tried to checkinstall mplayer today but had no luck. so i don't have mplayer yet. can you give me a .deb?
<Thardas> It's installation seems to be a bit complex on Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Debian.
<Thardas> http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<zzzzsolt> yea i noticed :(
<zzzzsolt> what do you know :) kino can play its on files
<zzzzsolt> own
<jpatrick> zzzzsolt: 
<jpatrick> that kdevelop thing broke my kdevelop
<zzzzsolt> jpatrick sorry to hear that but you can still go back to where you started. i know it fixed mine
<jpatrick> zzzzsolt: just gave errors :p
<zzzzsolt> i used 3.2.1-0ubuntu0hoary2_i386
<zzzzsolt> gave me a circular dependence. kdevelop on kdevelop_data and vice versa. but after installing all 3 it works regardless
<zzzzsolt> and it says 3.2.1
<jpatrick> oh
<zzzzsolt> it downloaded a load of other stuff when i said apt-get -f install, maybe that's what fixed it up
<_m0ns00n> Hey
<jpatrick> lo
<_m0ns00n> Is there a link to a place where I can install the Nvidia 1.0-6111 drivers for ubuntu without hacky patchy means?
<_m0ns00n> :-)
<_m0ns00n> (hoary)
<_m0ns00n> GeForce 4MX isn't supported > 6111
<_m0ns00n> I guess it's soon time to buy a new card
<_m0ns00n> Doesn't look like Nvidia cares for older cards anymore.
<zzzzsolt> m0ns00n: yep
<zzzzsolt> jpatrick: i just compiled a qt designer hello world app in 3.2.1, and it works
<jpatrick> how do you compile in KDevelop?
<jpatrick> I always use the command line
<zzzzsolt> F8
<zzzzsolt> then shift+F9 to run
<zzzzsolt> i'm new to kdevelop, but it seems to work. been missing g++ but i fixed that up
<jpatrick> that does nothing^^
<jpatrick> :/
<veraz> hi
* veraz just installed kubuntu(and very happy about it), now iv a prob, every time i leave my computer for few min, its stuck ... any explaination ?
<veraz> hi again , did someoe know a solution to my prob ?
<martin> Question: When i choose logout in the KDE startmenu and after that one of the three options (log out, restart,shutdown) nothing happens. Only when i do this a second time the action is performed. Any idea what's wrong?
<smudo> hi all
<smudo> question about kde's login
<smudo> how do I reset the configuration to the default installed one?
<smudo> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, smudo
<smudo> !reinstall
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, smudo
<smudo> !dpkg
<ubotu> rumour has it, dpkg is the Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<smudo> !dpkg reconfigure
<ubotu> smudo: Do they come in packets of five?
<Tm_T> =)
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> could anyone tell me what theme is used in that screenshot : http://masterfangorn.free.fr/weblog/images/screenshot/kdeapps/amarok-moby.png ?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<elvirolo> no ideas ?
<buz> window decoration is probably plastik
<buz> no idea as for the rest
<Tm_T> hum
<elvirolo> ok thanks anyway :)
<Tm_T> lemme see...
<Tm_T> png... takes some time to open, so get some coffee =)
<elvirolo> :-P
<Tm_T> hum, pretty default
<smudo> grrrrrrrrrrr
<smudo> this still doesn't work
<smudo> I need some help getting my kubuntu installation working.  I can't log in.
<smudo> anyone?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> smudo: I'm not exactly an expert, but I'll try to help. What seems to be the problem?
<Tm_T> can't log in?
<Tm_T> specify, please :)
<smudo> back...sorry
<smudo> I log in through the KDM interface, and it just goes back to the interface after going black.
<smudo> I can log in through the alt-n just fine.
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> smudo: #kde
<smudo> cool
<smudo> I'll try there.
<Tm_T> I think it's very kde-based error
<smudo> Last time I was there it was waaaaay too noisy to get my question in. =-)
<smudo> thanks
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Use bold
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Damn
<_tobias> hello, i have a usb printer and my os automatically mounts the printer into /dev/usb/lp0 when i turn the printer on. i had the problem that cups couldnt find the printer so i change the rights of the device /dev/usb/lp0 to 755. after that the printer worked perfectly fine. but when i turn the printer off and on again the device /dev/usb/lp0 has the old rights and i cant access to it untill i change the rights. is there any way to permana
<_tobias> e hotpluging system or something else?
<ray_> hello guys
<ray_> did you guys here about firefox 1.5?
<ray_> ibm is donating a huge chunk of code to help firefox
<rem__> .
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> That was...different
<Liquidfire-serve> yay, my kde is working
<Liquidfire-serve> =D
<Liquidfire-serve> I like it much more then gnome
<Liquidfire-serve> :o
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Purty, innit?
<Liquidfire-serve> sure
<Liquidfire-serve> :D
<Liquidfire-serve> now I only wonder why i can't force my x-server screen not good :o
<Liquidfire-serve> it can go a max like 200
<Liquidfire-serve> but i can only get 85
<Liquidfire-serve> Oo
<Liquidfire-serve> I set everything right
<ubuntu> hello newbie here 
<ubuntu> u using kubuntu?
<ubuntu> 5.04
<Liquidfire-serve> who me ?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> I'm guessing most of us are, yes
<Liquidfire-serve> I'm using ubuntu 
<Liquidfire-serve> :o
<ubuntu> um yeah 
<Liquidfire-serve> with kde
<EasterSunshine> i'm using doze
<Liquidfire-serve> :p
<EasterSunshine> lynch me
<ubuntu> ubuntu not kubuntu?
<Liquidfire-serve> bites EasterSunshine 
<ubuntu> whats the diff 
<Liquidfire-serve> nope
<Liquidfire-serve> dunno really lol
<martin> Question: When i choose logout in the KDE startmenu and after that one of the three options (log out, restart,shutdown) nothing happens. Only when i do this a second time the action is performed. Any idea what's wrong?
<EasterSunshine> ubuntu is gnome, and kubuntu is with kde
<Liquidfire-serve> kubuntu more proffesional version :o?
<Liquidfire-serve> oh 
<Liquidfire-serve> =] 
<Liquidfire-serve> k
<Liquidfire-serve> :D
<Liquidfire-serve> kde is more windows like
<ubuntu> o
<Liquidfire-serve> then gnome
<EasterSunshine> they have different primary desktop enviornments but you can turn ubuntu to kubuntu by installing kde and removing gnome
<Liquidfire-serve> imo
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> except it works
<Liquidfire-serve> yes
<Liquidfire-serve> ;)
<Liquidfire-serve> I think i'm going to install kde on my friends pc's
<ubuntu> cool well i'v used a number of diff distros but never ubuntu or kubuntu
<Liquidfire-serve> instead of gnome
<ubuntu> im using a live cd now 
<Liquidfire-serve> ah
<ubuntu> i dont lik it
<Liquidfire-serve> kubuntu and ubuntu are great 
<Liquidfire-serve> first linux distro i'm using
<EasterSunshine> Liquidfire-serve: you can't say its great if its the only one you used
<BTJustice> How do you allow root to log into KDE?
#kubuntu 2006-08-21
<mr_clark> How can I upgrade kde to 3.5.x easily?
<Hawkwind> mr_clark: Add the correct repo to your sources.list
<archangel_> I need some help anyone can. I am working on a friends pc (compaq Evo) trying to get him to make the switch to Kubuntu, I did install it for him, however I cant connect to the web
<mr_clark> sorry. wrong channel.
<mr_clark> I need a beer.
<soulrider> archangel, what kind of connetion odes he have ?
<archangel_> (using mine) cable etho
<soulrider> so its like a pppoe connection right? :/
<soulrider> hi SpAwN
<archangel_> its registered and looks good under system settings
<SpAwN> sup soulrider
<archangel_> yeah, cable modem
<soulrider> not pppoe then
<soulrider> pppoe  is DSL
<archangel_> oh, sorry
<soulrider> i dont know how to configure cable modem, its not available in my country :P
<soulrider> sorry :(
<soulrider> maybe someone else can help you
<archangel_> ahh
<archangel_> thanx
<archangel_> help
<waspius> i have installed knemo but i cannot find how to add it on my panel..any help?
<archangel_> help
<D4rkly> anyone know where wine is installed ?
<reddwolf> Does anyone know how i can get my system to boot up both linux and windows xp with out haveing to restart my machiine ever time
<LouKall> quick question: how do i open a .rar?
<D4rkly> vmware
<reddwolf> i have linux on one hard drive ad xp on a another
<archangel_> dont you can dude
<archangel_> not on two drives
<grothesk> LouKall: With ark or 'unrar e your.rar' on konsole.
<reddwolf> i thought there would be some way to boot both and then just switch between the both
<reddwolf> or is that on 1 hard drinve
<reddwolf> *drive
<archangel_> cool idea, but I'v only seen it ork on 1 drive
<archangel_> sorry 4 the typos, holding my 4 month old
<reddwolf> a friend of mine was teling there is some kind of os switching program ( thats ok)
<archangel_> I just 2 minutes ago setup a dual boot
<archangel_> but must restart
<reddwolf> oh
<reddwolf> some needs to come up with one that you don't need to reboot
<archangel_> well, if its on one drve you can use them both together
<reddwolf> how can i put kunbuto on the sam hard drive as my xp with out loosing data from the xp side
<reddwolf> *same
<archangel_> how big is your drive?
<tobias> very simple i think
<reddwolf> right now i have a 2 80 gigs and 1 160
<reddwolf> 1 80 has xp and the other has linux
<tobias> but my friend did it without me watching so i dont know the exact procedure, he made me a partition with the kubuntu install cd i think, 6gigs was more than enough he said :)
<LouKall_> grothesk: it says unrar isnt a valid command
<archangel_> if you want to split the drive in have it will work better (without risk of data loss) with a fresh install of windows and THEN install linux
<archangel_> linux will automaticaly resize your partition
<reddwolf> thats the thing my xp came on this computer
<reddwolf> but i do have the back disk that i made from when i first started the xp up
<archangel_> do you know how to install an os?
<reddwolf> i normally run the install wizard
<archangel_> both windows and linux is very simple
<reddwolf> or let it auto play
<archangel_> do you know how much of your drive is taken up?
<archangel_> or used
<reddwolf> not sure unless i reboot in to xp
<reddwolf> but id you give me time i can cheak for ya
<reddwolf> *if
<SpAwN> hello all....i was goin to install xgl and then decided not to.....i added some xgl deb repos to my sources.list then did apt-get update then did apt-get dist-upgrade ...it installed some packges......then in the howto it said to do this "apt-get install libgl1-mesa libgl1-mesa-dri libglu1-mesa mesa-utils" ....eevery was good ......this is when i decided to not install xgl.....so i removed the xgl deb repos and went to uninstall some
<SpAwN> of the things it said to install and then i get this : http://pastebin.ulteo.us/63 ...can anyone please help me resolve this...i realy dont want to reinstall kubuntu
<reddwolf> <archangel> brb i'm going to cheak to see what is left over
<archangel_> ok
<archangel_> Hey folks, you need a 19" widescreen lcd
<archangel_> itif everyone had one, it verywell could bring world peace
<looktj> what better? kubuntu or ubuntu?
<archangel_> kubuntu for me
<archangel_> gnome sucks
<archangel_> lol, but I'm bias
<h3sp4wn> the latest gnome uses mono (i.e .NET - which definately is a dark path)
<archangel_> cant do as much with it
<looktj> so kubuntu?
<Freddy2> simply try both.. gnome vs kde
<archangel_> people use gnome, not cause they like it, but out of pitty
<looktj> i have gnome
<archangel_> try kde and see what you think
<Freddy2> but in this channel is simple to know the answer for most people.. xD
<looktj> commmand to install kde?
<archangel_> judge yourself
<h3sp4wn> then use e17
<archangel_> I can only give you my opinion
<excitatory> looktj: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<excitatory> looktj: but wait..
<looktj> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<excitatory> looktj: from a command line, type, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<excitatory> nah, use aptitude
<archangel_> Freddy2: can you set up a cable modem connection?
<excitatory> it's far easier to remove meta packages if you don't like it..but you will..it's far more useable than gnome.
<Freddy2> archangel_: you have drivers for the cablemodem?
<looktj> im installing it
<looktj> thanks
<looktj> after install, reboot correct?
<archangel_> Freddy2: its in kubuntu, I have never needed to install them
<guerrerocarlos> hey, somebody knows how to make static binaries with KDEVELOP ?
<robzilla> is amarok included on the desktop cd and will it work when booting from cd?
<excitatory> looktj: nope, just log out, then choose kde as your session
<Freddy2> hmm i've never had one of them.. i have adsl with router
<excitatory> robzilla: yes
<archangel_> Freddy2: I just installed a dual boot system on a compaq evo
<archangel_> Freddy2: and it has thrown me off, I have needed to 'set up' a connection
<robzilla> excitatory: cheers
<looktj> excitatory: oh ok, thanks for help
<reddwolf> hello archangel i have 39.6 left on the hard drive that has xpalready on it
<Freddy2> how do you connect to the cablemodem? usb? ethernet?
<reddwolf> and thats in gb
<archangel_> Freddy2: oops I mean I have never needed to set one up
<looktj> sopport for kde is better in my opinion
<archangel_> ethernet
<looktj> support*
<Freddy2> but it's a real modem, or internally acts like a router?
<robzilla> so booting from a cd, i should be able to use a mac formatted ipod, seeing as we have hfs support?
<excitatory> looktj: yea, no prob.  personally, i don't care for the 'look' of kubuntu at first glance.. but you can customize it so many ways..so please don't be turned off..but then again.. many people love how it looks by default..so..idk.. give it a shot.
<waspius> does anyone know the command that cleans up your system from unneeded files??i think it goes something like sudo apt-get autocleanup or something
<SpAwN> can anyone help me resolve this horrible problem?
<archangel_> real modem connection to internal ethernet card
<breaker> alguien habla espaol
<excitatory> looktj: yea, and kde is far easier to customize.. also, if you change one thing, it affects the look and feel for all of your apps, which makes your system feel familiar and consistent.  and if you do need gtk apps, they look great in kde if you install the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package.. whereas gnome has a hard time making qt apps look nice..
<Freddy2> are you sure it's not a "cable-router"?
<Freddy2> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<archangel_> I dont have a router
<archangel_> just a modem
<Freddy2> so you need to use PPPoE? or PPPoA?
<archangel_> no network
<archangel_> hmm which one is dsl?
<RawSushi> what's some good DVD burning software?
<looktj> that's cool
<reddwolf> phone
<reddwolf> i'm over the phone
<Freddy2> archangel_: wheren't you talking about "cable" modem? dsl now?
<reddwolf> i'm not on a phone modem arroy
<reddwolf> *sorry
<Freddy2> but you have cable or dsl?
<guerrerocarlos> ubotu: is it so obvius what our mother language isn't english :P LOL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is it so obvius what our mother language isn't english :P LOL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<archangel_> no I wasnt sure if you knew what the cable modem ppp was, sorry
<guerrerocarlos> aaaahh it a BOT, LOL
<looktj> Select the desired default display manager
<looktj> gdm or kdm?
<archangel_> I was going to say whichever is dsl.... I need the oposite
<Freddy2> i'm not in front of kubuntu.. i have it at work, so now i can't tell you exactly what to do with it
<looktj> i go with kdm
<reddwolf> me i have cabel
<excitatory> looktj: either one works..
<archangel_> crap
<ubuntu> sup
<archangel_> everything looks fine, I dont see a problem
<reddwolf> angel did you get my message from when i loged back in
<archangel_> no I didnt sorry dude
<reddwolf> i have 39.6 gb left on the hard drive with xp on it
<archangel_> ahh, you should be ok then
<reddwolf> ok
<reddwolf>  but would i lose the data that i already have though
<archangel_> just pop in the kubuntu (or whatever) linux cd and reboot
<reddwolf> if i put kubuntu on with it
<archangel_> no you shouldnt    :o)
<reddwolf> ok i will have to try that
<cilkay> Hello. I'm installing on an IBM ThinkPad and notice I have the option of creating an IBM ThinkPad Hibernation filesystem. I have 512M of RAM. I presume I should specify 512M as the partition size. I'm being asked for a mount point. Does it matter what I specify? I was thinking of using /mnt/hibernate
<JustTryingKubunt> Hey, i am VERY new to linux but just wanted to let everyone know im lovin it!!!!!!!!!!!!
<reddwolf> if you don't see me on for a bit thats what i'm doing
<reddwolf> later folks
<reddwolf> and thanks for you help angel
<archangel_> sure....  linux will sugest what it thinks
<nikkun> Anyone here know if i am runnign 32bit Kubuntu under a 64bit chip does the k7 kernel give me optimization or not?
<archangel_> about the size and all
<fritsch> nikkun: good question
<nikkun> fritsch: do you know?
<archangel_> just make sure your swap file is dowuble your ram
<fritsch> nikkun: the devs are just debatting, to still only have -386 kernel version for edgy
<archangel_> double
<fritsch> nikkun: is it a Duo Core Processor?
<nikkun> fritsch: Im running 32bit kubuntu under a Athlong 64 3000+
<fritsch> nikkun: i always installed the -k7 image ;-) so it makes "psychological" difference at least
<cilkay> archangel_: specifying double the swap space of RAM isn't a hard and fast rule. On low memory machines, you might want even more. On high memory machines, it would be pointless.
<fritsch> nikkun: just try it: sudo apt-get install linux-image-k7 linux-headers-k7 linux-restricted-modules-k7
<cilkay> On Windows that seems to be the general rule though.
<fritsch> cilkay: n linux you say: at least Ram + Video Bios ;-)
<nikkun> fritsch: im not worried about it crashing im just wondering if it will increase anything or if it will mearly make things worse
<fritsch> cilkay: for using suspend to disk
<nikkun> since i recompile most of kde
<fritsch> nikkun: why?
<cilkay> fritsch: why do you need double the RAM for suspend?
<archangel_> true, but having a 80 gig hard drive I thought would put his pc in that catagory  cilkay
<fritsch> cilkay: don`t need
<fritsch> cilkay: just one time ram + Video Card Ram
<fritsch> cilkay: this was the rule in earlier days, with suspend2 everthing changed ...
<cilkay> fritsch: thanks
<Hawkwind> Now days, if you have 512MB or more of RAM, then all you need is 512MB of swap.  If you have less than 512MB of RAM, then you should double it for your swap
<nikkun> fritsch: cause i run on a laptop and i have seen more speed after recompiling it. At least i did when i used it with a Pentuim 4 3Ghz  but that one i knew i could use the i686 kernel
<cilkay> There's a Pentium 4.3GHz?
<fritsch> nikkun: you just did sudo apt-get -b package
<fritsch> nikkun: ? (missing)
<nikkun> fritsch: yah
<looktj> hey back
<fritsch> nikkun: this does not make sence ;-)
<archangel_> 64 bit kernal is cool, but good luck on getting flash to work in your browser
<nikkun> fritsch: wait what dosent?
<fritsch> nikkun: because you did not Change important C Flags
<looktj> the keyy reppeating iitself
<looktj> ommg
<Hawkwind> cilkay: He said a Pentium 4  3GHz box
<fritsch> nikkun: the rebuilding is more ore less senceless
<fritsch> nikkun: you have to optimize the C Flags in the packages
<looktj> hellpp please
<nikkun> fritsch: really cause it made a difference
<jens> Hi everybody. I have just installed Ubuntu 6.06.1 + kubuntu-desktop after a SuSE upgrade 10.0 -> 10.1 failed miserably ... and I have a question: When I insert a CDROM KDE shows it in media:/ for a second and then it vanishes again. Any idea what could be going wrong?
<fritsch> nikkun: for making use of you specific features
<fritsch> nikkun: mmmh
<looktj> what do i do?
<cilkay> archangel_: can you run 32 bit Flash/browser combo?
<nikkun> fritsch: i think jsut the kernel change made it faster when i recompiled? or does it not work that way?
<fritsch> archangel_: you are using a chroot or?
<fritsch> nikkun: no i don`t think so
<fritsch> nikkun: but i f you know better? i can`t say exactly
<archangel_> I was unable to run flash with my 64 bit install
<looktj> helppp soomone jjeez
<nikkun> fritsch: do you know of any good explinations of the C Flags?  since i remember messing with something like them in Gentoo when i tryied it
<cilkay> Besides, Flash is not really well-supported on 32 bit Linux either. You can't play FLV files in Linux that have been encoded with AN32 (?), which have a dependency on Flash 9.
<fritsch> nikkun: but in gentoo you  optimize the C Flags
<archangel_> but its flawless with the 32 bit.
<fritsch> nikkun: and there comes your speed
<fritsch> archangel_: you could setup a 32 bit chroot
<Hawkwind> archangel_: That's because flash isn't made for 64Bit
<looktj> kkuubuntuuuu is reppppeating the kkeys i type
<nikkun> fritsch: yah but mostly ti was just what cpu your computer had
<Hawkwind> Flashplayer 9 will be available for Linux after the first of the year as well
<archangel_> right
<looktj> !keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fritsch> nikkun: yes, you optimize for your cpu
<Hawkwind> cilkay: Flash happens to be very well supported on 32Bit systems.  Has been for years
<nikkun> fritsch: but doesnt installing the optimized kernel do that?
<looktj> archangel: hellppp please
<archangel_> right, but not the 64 bit
<Hawkwind> cilkay: It's just since flashplayer 8 and higher came out is that there isn't support.  But flash 9 will be out right after the first of the year
<looktj> !repeating keys
<fritsch> nikkun: this kernel does not recompile your user apps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeating keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<archangel_> are you on a wireless keyboard?
<fritsch> nikkun: sorry, and don`t have an online link to the devel list
<archangel_> lookj
<fritsch> nikkun: perhaps you could ask in #kubuntu-devel
<looktj> im on a uuusb kkkeybooard
<nikkun> fritsch: ok thanks
<looktj> and its not wirellless
<fritsch> nikkun: if they know about big performance boost, with just recompiling, without changing sth.
<archangel_> :o)
<cilkay> Hawkwind: I spent hours "troubleshooting" why I couldn't play some FLV files I got from a videographer for a site I'm building only to find that the only thing "wrong" about them was that there was no player in Linux that could play them.
<fritsch> nikkun: but i don`t think so
<looktj> do i reboot??
<cilkay> Hawkwind: unlikely anyone but I'm going to be hitting that site with Linux so it doesn't matter that much but it was annoying.
<archangel_> I doubt it, check out the speed of your keys
<archangel_> you knw how?
<fritsch> me is quiet happy today ;-) installed an Asus A6V 6000 laptop and every peace of hardware is working
<looktj> no
<looktj> im on kde
<fritsch> every piece *g*
<archangel_> kde?
<archangel_> cool
<looktj> yea
<archangel_> go to system  settings
<archangel_> in the K menu
<archangel_> dapper drake?
<cozomo> drake dappar
<looktj> noooow what do ii clllickk on
<archangel_> keyboard
<archangel_> middle left
<archangel_> if your unsure of what setting is best, I can give you mine and you can judge from there
<waspius> i want to play live radio from the internet...but when i click on the file which supports windows media player i get the error firefox does not know how to open this address because protocol (mms) is not associated with any program
<archangel_> 660 msec (delay)           25.0/s (rate)
<looktj> thats what mine iis
<archangel_> then slow down your rate
<looktj> ill do a reboot
<looktj> i thhink some1  had this problem
<archangel_> k
<looktj> looking for shutdown button
<archangel_> k menu
<archangel_> then logout
<looktj> thannnks for alll your help
<archangel_> sure
<archangel_> good luck
<archangel_> waspius: I would suggest easyubuntu
<waspius> ok
<archangel_> #easyubuntu
<archangel_> cilkay:  can you help me with my cable modem?
<looktj> i put rate to 20.0/s
<archangel_> or at least my connection?
<archangel_> god deal you look better
<archangel_> good
<looktj> i like kde....startup programs while doesnt
<looktj> gnome doesnt*
<archangel_> right I like kde alot better
<yonkeltron> if i have a packaging bug for a package but launchpad informs me to file it elsewhere, what do i do?
<StrudelNinja____> ok stupid question I bet but this is my first program I want to install outside of a repo, and it came in a .run
<StrudelNinja____> how do I install it?
<yonkeltron> StrudelNinja____: make it exacutable and then run it from the command line.
<yonkeltron> StrudelNinja____: i.e. chmod +x package.run; ./package.run
<yonkeltron> StrudelNinja____: if you trust it.
<yonkeltron> StrudelNinja____: if you don't, then don't install it.
<yonkeltron> StrudelNinja____: also, you may need to use sudo
<StrudelNinja____> k let me try
<looktj> archangel_:how do i change my clock to 3:26 instead of 16:26?
<archangel_> right click on the clock
<looktj> k
<archangel_> then date and time format
<archangel_> then time and dates
<archangel_> then under time format tab ........ select ph:mm:ss ampm
<looktj> thanks
<archangel_> sure
<Web-kanotix747> Good day - anyone up for an upgrade question?
<yonkeltron> sure
<Web-kanotix747> I'd like to give 6.06 a try. I'm running Kanotix - debian/ked based. How much of muy existing 'home' directory is re-usable?
<StrudelNinja____> alright I got the installer going but it says that it has no write permission to the directory it's trying to install to
<Web-kanotix747> *KDE
<yonkeltron> Web-kanotix747: interesting question.
<yonkeltron> Web-kanotix747: i would tell you to save your docs and data. other than that, for the full 6.06 experience, give the default setup a try.
<sorush20> hi guys is the apply setting missing from Date & Time Settings in Kubuntu ?
<Web-kanotix747> A specific issue is Thunderbird. Will I be able to just point to it?
<yonkeltron> Web-kanotix747: what issue?
<sorush20> I keep setting the time settings in my kubuntu to uk british time using the auto server update.. but every reboot I loose it
<Web-kanotix747> Would I be able to mingle 'home' directories as long as the names are unique - meaning having a single home for a dual boot?
<drbreen> <Web-kanotix747>: as long as you set permisions and umask accordingly
<StrudelNinja____> Do I need to install as root if I'm trying to say, install a game in my /usr/game/ folder
<Web-kanotix747> Sorry, the 'what issue' slipped by. Could I essentially use a single thunderbird directory under both distros on a dual boot.
<excitatory> StrudelNinja____: yea, most likely since your user hopefully doesn't have write access to /usr
<StrudelNinja____> k.
<StrudelNinja____> how do I do that
<excitatory> sudo
<StrudelNinja____> and what if that didn't work
<Web-kanotix747> thanks, drbreen. I guess I could (and probably will) just back everything up and try it. Just wondered if anyone else had.
<excitatory> StrudelNinja____: then come talk to us.. btw.. what are you trying to install?
<StrudelNinja____> Enemy Territory
<excitatory> i don't know what that is..
<excitatory> is it a linux game..or?
<StrudelNinja____> Wolfenstein
<StrudelNinja____> yeah
<drbreen> <Web-kanotix747>: just say why you could want that ?
<excitatory> well..i'm sure it has install instructions, no?
<StrudelNinja____> nope
<StrudelNinja____> I'm running the installer but the directory it wants to install in won't work
<excitatory> StrudelNinja____: where did you obtain this?
<StrudelNinja____> splashdamage.com, the developer website
<looktj> should i order KDE cds?
<looktj> or keep gnome cds?
<Web-kanotix747> drbreen - well - keeping a known distro alive until I'm sure I want to switch will make life easier if there are any issues.
<drbreen> <Web-kanotix747>: there will be issues if program versions differ. for sure.
<excitatory> StrudelNinja____: run the installer, but insert the sudo command before the installer.  should work.
<drbreen> <Web-kanotix747>: btw what distro did you use before ?
<excitatory> looktj: do you need cds?  you know you can download and burn the isos..  the cds are really only necessary if you want fancy packaging.
<cilkay> archangel_: what about your cable modem?
<D4rkly> does anyone know how i can add UDF support as some of my dvd's cant be read ?
<looktj> i dont have any burning cds
<Web-kanotix747> drbreen - I've used Centos as a server and knoppix as a desktop.I'm using kanotix as a desktop and server right now.
<excitatory> looktj: well..what are you attempting to do.. i thought you had ubuntu and wanted to install kubuntu, no?
<StrudelNinja____> I'm still getting the no write permission
<drbreen> <Web-kanotix747>: i'd explicitly say: DONT DO THIS. you will srew up your system bad (probably).
<excitatory> StrudelNinja____: you're doing, sudo et-linux-2.60.x86.run ?
<StrudelNinja____> yeah
<Web-kanotix747> drbreen - Don't dual boot linux distros or try to share application data?
<excitatory> hrm..well is there an option to install it to your home directory?
<looktj> Excitatory: i am gonna order kde cds...since in case of reformat
<StrudelNinja____> hhm so I closed the konsole and reopened it about 4 times and suddenly it worked
<StrudelNinja____> o.O
<excitatory> looktj: um.. alright..but dude, save yourself some trouble and buy some cdrs and burn the iso.
<waspius> is there a way i can right click on a tar file and extract is straight away without needing to open ark all the time?and not from console
<drbreen> <Web-kanotix747> dont try to share app data if the programs arent the same version
<looktj> excitatory: i dont have any cd to burn to
* Lamington is away
<excitatory> waspius: yea.. right click, Extract -- then choose where.
<waspius> excitatory: i dont have thatr option
<excitatory> looktj: and i'm telling you.. it would be faster to go to the store, buy some cdrs and then burn it than wait and pay for shipping.
<excitatory> waspius: from konqueror?
<excitatory> waspius: are you right clicking on the archive file?
<looktj> k
<waspius> excitatory: yes
<excitatory> looktj: but i mean..go ahead, buy it if you feel you need to.
<excitatory> waspius: um.. i'm not sure why..this has been a standard feature for a long time.. i'm assuming you're using kubuntu and dapper, correct?
<Web-kanotix747> - drbreen:  yes crossing the streams is usually bad. I'm just going to set up a separate partition for 6.06 and play with it independently and move apps if I decide to stay.
<waspius> excitatory: yes
<Web-kanotix747> - drbreen:  Thanks for the discussion.  -bye.
<waspius> excitatory: it says that i need to install konqueror intergration plugin
<waspius> i think i know what to do
<drbreen> <Web-kanotix747>: nice to help
<drbreen> <Web-kanotix747>: have a nice day
<waspius> excitatory: install kdeaddons
<Web-kanotix747> drbreen: thanks, you too.
<excitatory> waspius: yea.. i was going to say, it works for me: http://subfluous.net/images/extract.jpg
<looktj> im dling the iso
<haroldh> Can anyone help me with a mic problem
<waspius> haroldh: u should just say your problem
<haroldh> sorry, not use to chat rooms.
<haroldh> for some reason, my mic won't work on my computer with kubuntu.
<excitatory> haroldh: no worries..it's just repetitive and superfluous..and now you know :D
<cilkay> Man the installer CD installs a lot of unnecessary stuff! Why in the world would I need Tamil fonts, e.g.?
<haroldh> I'm not sure if I need to install anything for it to work..
<cilkay> Now Thai fonts.
<cilkay> I should probably have done a server installation and then installed kdebase.
<excitatory> cilkay: it's not that much extra stuff..you can always remove it.. and there's always the minimal server install if you so choose..but believe me, it's far easier to have kubuntu setup your system, then remove stuff you don't need.
<excitatory> haroldh: what/where are you trying to use your mic?
<cilkay> I noticed that EVMS and LVM daemons were running and I don't use either one on the laptop I had installed on.
<haroldh> I have it plugged into my laptop and I tried audacity and the mic isn't working with it..
<haroldh> It was working on my desktop computer before I decided to use it on my laptop.
<cilkay> haroldh: try your mic with some other app.
<haroldh> Like Gizmo or something..
<excitatory> haroldh: is it enabled in kmix?
<haroldh> I do have it enabled in kmix..
<excitatory> haroldh: and in the switches tab in kmix.. have you played with the settings there?
<haroldh> I have not done anything in the switches area though..
<ColonelKernel> Abattoir! You're still around!
<shiv> Guys, I want synaptic to not tell me about CUPS update. How do I do that?
<ColonelKernel> Smack it and tell it NO
<ColonelKernel> $help
<shiv> but it keeps popping up
<ColonelKernel> did you smack it hard enough?
<ColonelKernel> :D
<shiv> but it keeps popping upI did
<ColonelKernel> lol
<shiv> lol
<ColonelKernel> I really don't know man, sorry
<shiv> I did
<haroldh> Well, I checked out the switches tab and made changes that was needed, but still no go..
<pierreth> is it possible to make my desktop appears when i move the mouse in the bottom left corner?
<otaku-san> heheh I highly doubt smacking will do it....hammers tho' thats different
<ColonelKernel> :D
<ColonelKernel> Use a large blunt object and beat it until it stops popping up
<otaku-san> ....heheh always works for me...my poor poor box
<ColonelKernel> Mine also
<ColonelKernel> except the sound card :/
<otaku-san> pierreth: like virtual desktops?
<pierreth> otaku-san: i don't know, like atl-ctrl-d
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, sounds so familiar....jeez how do I change Xchat from putting that dumb comma into a colon???
<ColonelKernel> lol
<ColonelKernel> I had the issue to, I just did it myself :D
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: Good choice on the irc client tho
<unix_infidel> does gvim not ship with color themes?
<otaku-san> pierreth, hmmmm let me try that
<unix_infidel> erm, rather vim-gnome
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, Yes I like it...better en' Konversation...shorter name to...yeah I quess I'll just have to do it manually *dreads not being lazy*
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: rofl... I'm sure there's a way to do it, just not familiar enough with the client.
<ColonelKernel> anyone know if it's possible to configure a USB soundcard in Linux?  LTB...
<otaku-san> pierreth, when I tried ctrl-alt-d all of my open windows were minimized...sorry I'm so unhelpful....hmmm can't go to ##linux cause this is a KDE thing
<pierreth> otaku-san: this is what i want
<ColonelKernel> pierreth: same result here
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, I think I'll just live with it....the laziness is just to much for me
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: roger that.
<otaku-san> pierreth, so I did a good thing?  Wow,don't I feel special! ;)
<ColonelKernel> abattoir: Hlo?
<bouncing> I'm trying to figure out why kubuntu/x.org completely ignores my xorg.conf and decides on its own resolution. I have it configured for 1440x900 at specific horz/vert refresh rates, and the x server uses 1024x768, which is not in my config file at all.
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: Lawlz
<looktj> i hate the words lawlz
<bouncing> It's really like, "oh, yeah, that's a cute x.org file. Thanks. I'll do this."
<ColonelKernel> I do too. don't know why I used it. I apologize
<looktj> :-P
<ColonelKernel> :D
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, lawlz?  Seems to be something bad...
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: just a phonetic pronunciation of lolz
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: Annoying IM slang
<pierreth> what should i do?
<pierreth> is it possible?
<otaku-san> .....should of seen it...and I call myself l33+ inclined
<otaku-san> pierreth, do what?  I thought you said ctrl-alt-d does what you want.....I'm confused
<ColonelKernel> do I use the exec or sh command to execute a .run file?
<ColonelKernel> pierreth: what is your desired outcome from CTRL+ALT+D
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, sh if I'm not mistaken
<ColonelKernel> thats what I thought :/
<pierreth> otaku-san: it does what i want but i want to do the same by moving my mouse in the bottom left corner
<ColonelKernel> dir
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, it should be an .sh file tho'
<ColonelKernel> well :/
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: it is a .run file
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: it's an ATI driver install
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, ....thats for MSuck there is no .run in Linux....I thought...
<otaku-san> !.run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ColonelKernel> !run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ColonelKernel> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ColonelKernel> :/
<ColonelKernel> !google .run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google .run - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<otaku-san> pierreth, ok so you want windows to minimize when you move down to the bottom left corner?
<ColonelKernel> pierreth: like hot corners in Window$?
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, ubotu has failed us!!!
<pierreth> ColonelKernel: no, like on the Mac with Expos
<pierreth> Kompos is not so bad, almost like on the Mac :-)
<otaku-san> I've touched only one M@c in my life.....sad...so sad
<looktj> brb
<ColonelKernel> nothing in the list of linux .extensions I found :/
<ColonelKernel> puzzling
<otaku-san> pierreth, but you still want stuff to minimize if you hit a certain corner?
<pierreth> otaku-san: yes, this what i am asking
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, .run is a Windoze thing...not Linux....so..I do not know
<ColonelKernel> you mean I need wine to run it?
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: I never heard of a .run file in windows :/
<pierreth> i have the same on the Mac so I want it on kde too
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: evidently the .run file is a binary :/
<otaku-san> pierreth, ok now we're getting somewhere....ok let me tinker on KDE and see if I can find what your looking for...I think I saw something
<ColonelKernel> !.sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ColonelKernel> !dc
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, hmmm. I could swear by it being a windoze thing....or maybe I'm thinking .exe!!!!
<ColonelKernel> ya .exe = windowz
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: so....... I have no clue what to do. I opened it with  Kate and bam everything, just need to execute it soemhow
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, Ohhhhh I hate when that happens....
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: yeah. I'll google around...
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, Google is Linux users best friend
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: indeed. I found something, what is XFree86 and x.org 6.8? one is a .rpm file :/
<ColonelKernel> !xfree86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ColonelKernel> !xfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ColonelKernel> !.rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<ColonelKernel> Damn
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, No kidding....
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: Know any good 3rd party ATI Drivers?
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, Sadly no my friend....there probably is something....Google?  Or try ##linux  they might know
<ColonelKernel> Roger. i'm stayin here so Google it is
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, Roger Wilco...I read you.  I am a dunce at CB so forgive me
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: Lol, np :D.
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, excuse me but whats up with joining ##linux??? ;)
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: Hacker :D
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: well for one thing, check this link:
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: looks impossible to me
<otaku-san> ColonelKernel, ok...checking
<ColonelKernel> otaku-san: Roger.
<SupremeBeing> otaku-san: I'm Colonel Kernel :D
<otaku-san> SupremeBeing, I see
<SupremeBeing> otaku-san: rather complex.
<otaku-san> SupremeBeing, your SlicerDicer???
<SupremeBeing> otaku-san: what?
<SupremeBeing> otaku-san: I'm ColonelKernel
<SupremeBeing> Aha!
<SupremeBeing> otaku-san: I renamed the .run to a .sh and BOOM!
<otaku-san> SupremeBeing, Coolness!!! how man?  did you run the file in root on a text editor and change the extension name?
<SupremeBeing> otaku-san: Root in Konsole, extension name change, and yeah it's installed. Nice graphical installer too
<SupremeBeing> otaku-san: Swish :D
<cozomo> :D desu
<otaku-san> SupremeBeing, No you 0wnz0r you b0x
<SupremeBeing> otaku-san: Looool.
<SupremeBeing> otaku-san: Just hope that 3d accel is on.  heard that it often is not by default :/
<SupremeBeing> otaku-san: *crosses fingers*
<otaku-san> SupremeBeing, hope so....can't you get into the config and change it?
<Suiseiseki> iie desu
<otaku-san> Suiseiseki, desu?  I thought kdesu...
<Suiseiseki> k desu no desu
<SupremeBeing> desu what the huh?
* Suiseiseki says desu a lot
* Jucato guesses Suiseiseki is Japanese?
<otaku-san> Jucato: thinks your right
<otaku-san> ....desu OHHHHHHH!!!
<Jucato> eheheh! an otaku who doesn't know "desu"? :-D
<Suiseiseki> watashi wa nihon jin desu
<Suiseiseki> desu desu desu desu desu desu
<otaku-san> I see nihon...that mean Japan
<Jucato> hai
<Jucato> boku wa firipin jin desu
<Suiseiseki> ano..... desu
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> ok getting off topic here
<Suiseiseki> ^_^
<otaku-san> Jucato: I thought you spoke Japanese...
* SupremeBeing does not understand wtf is going on :D
<Jucato> otaku-san: nope. I don't ehehehe!
<Suiseiseki> kekekekeke
<Jucato> I just understand a few words... and say a few sentences
<Jucato> I can imagine some Japanese Kubuntu users might have a bit of a problem saying/understanding 'kdesu'
<SupremeBeing> what is kdesu?
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<nick_> how do i get the greyed out boxes to show up in adept?
<otaku-san> thanks...um have to go for a bit...don't leave me guys I haven't had this much fun in ages :)
<kRush> hi, how do I set proper resolution for kdm? It's 1280x1024 but I can scroll around the screen by moving the mouse pointer to the edges, which is ... annoying
<SupremeBeing> v55
<Jucato> you're the one that's leaving...
<SupremeBeing> kRush: That's odd
* Lamington|away_ is back.
<Suiseiseki> kRush, maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would help
<Suiseiseki> err maybe not
<Jucato> kRush: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf try looking for a line with "Virtual
<Jucato> "Virtual" then set it to the right resolution
<Suiseiseki> gomen gomen
<SupremeBeing> "Virtual? like "Virtual Desktop"?
<Jucato> Suiseiseki: it might also work
<SupremeBeing> oops :D
<kRush> will try
<Jucato> SupremeBeing: no, just "Virtual"
<SupremeBeing> Jucato: Gotcha :D
<Jucato> mine is "Virtual 1024 768"
<looktj> whenever i remove dansguardian my browser doesnt work
<SupremeBeing> Jucato: Mine=I got no clue rofl..
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> CraZy675: Adept? or do you mean the Add/Remove Programs?
<otaku-san> hehe I'm back... so what did I miss?
<CraZy675> add/remove programs
<CraZy675> it says adept installer
<Jucato> hm... a healthy serving of sushi, tonkatsu, and miso soup
<SupremeBeing> Add/Remove programs = Windows
<Jucato> CraZy675: yep, that's correct. Adept Installer is Add/Remove Programs
<SupremeBeing> ya
<Jucato> plain "Adept" is the more powerful version
<CraZy675> yea thats not my question my question is how do I un grey out things?
<CraZy675> use adept?
<Jucato> CraZy675: incidentally, you're going to have to use the Adept to be able to solve that... @_@
<Jucato> (I think..)
<Jucato> CraZy675: is this a fresh install of Kubuntu?
<CraZy675> ok
<CraZy675> yes
<Jucato> ok. so basically, none of your repositories are enabled, that's why you're having grayed out stuff
<SupremeBeing> I remember fixing that
<SupremeBeing> Good times :D
<Jucato> lol
<CraZy675> oh ok
<Jucato> CraZy675: open up Adept (just the plain "Adept")
<CraZy675> Jucato: done
<Jucato> go to the Adept menu and select Manage Repositories
<Jucato> kRush: did it work?
<kRush> worked =)
<Jucato> kool
<kRush> thank you
<Jucato> no problem
<CraZy675> nothing is commented out in manage repos
<CraZy675> i went into etc/apt to enable them
<CraZy675> using vi
<CraZy675> cause i love vi
<Jucato> CraZy675: ehehee. haven't used vi
<Jucato> so non of the "deb" lines are gray?
<CraZy675> double checking
<CraZy675> none of the deb or deb-src are grey
<Jucato> ok. after you enabled the repositories in vi, did you do a "sudo apt-get update"?
<otaku-san> Random offtopic...but anyone on here a SomaFM listener?
<SupremeBeing> ^ is that the cmd to update kernel?
<Jucato> [off-topic rant]  I find Adept Installer one of the most inadept among the Adept brothers... [/end rant] 
<Jucato> SupremeBeing: nope. just to update your apt cache
<CraZy675> Jucato: ok all works now I just had to restart adept i guess
<SupremeBeing> Jucato: what is the kernel update cmd then?
<Jucato> SupremeBeing: update to a newer version?
<SupremeBeing> Jucato: yeah
* SupremeBeing is afk :D sry
<Jucato> you can only upgrade the kernel if there's a new version available in the repositories
<Jucato> and it will be just like installing/upgrading any other package
<CraZy675> thanks
<CraZy675> i'm out
* SupremeBeing is back
<SupremeBeing> I thougt there was a cmd for it tho... I did it last time I had kubuntu installed
<SupremeBeing> brb
<Suiseiseki> would anyone know how to make ytmnd pages' sound work on kubuntu?
<Suiseiseki> firefox says I need to install an unknown plugin
<Jucato> ytmnd?
<Suiseiseki> ytmnd.com
<Suiseiseki> go there
<miktar> you're the man now dogg
<miktar> for those who don't speak abbreviation
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> Suiseiseki: does that site need flash?
<Suiseiseki> miktar u r nub stfu prawnsor sause
<miktar> huh?
<Suiseiseki> jucato: I have flashplayer.. supposedly
<otaku-san> does anyone know why Flash sound won't work??
<Jucato> otaku-san: mine does... but I'm on a 32-bit system so that's probably one reason why...
<Jucato> Suiseiseki: from where did  you install flash?
<otaku-san> Jucato: I have 32 bit also
<NamShub> how can I synchronise 2 directory going 2-ways?
<NamShub> ie. if I modify any one of those 2 directories, the other one sync automatically
<Suiseiseki> jucato: I forgot, I think I got it from a drug dealer
<miktar> >.<
<Suiseiseki> jucato: where should I get it
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> there
<Suiseiseki> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<otaku-san> DaSkreech, has gotten on!
<Jucato> Suiseiseki: you probably don't have "multiverse" enabled
<DaSkreech> No I haven't?
<DaSkreech> I have a ticket honest!
<Suiseiseki> jucato: how do I enable it desu
<Jucato> DaSkreech got on what?
<Jucato>  @_@
<DaSkreech> This isn't the train to Abudabuai?
<Jucato> Suiseiseki: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> read the part about "Adding Repositories"
<otaku-san> DaSkreech, It is????  Whoopss :)
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: Whats up?
<Jucato> hmm.. the sky? the ceiling?
<os2mac> what is the whole url for dapper-updates? to go into sources.list
* DaSkreech looks up
<DaSkreech> No Actually he sky has fallen
<otaku-san> DaSkreech, Nothing much!  ....jeez I get that to much. -_-
<Jucato> os2mac: "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse" ??
<os2mac> and how does one check that he is on the .1 release?
<Jucato> os2mac: the lines should be there already in your sources.list
<Jucato> os2mac: type 'lsb_release -a' in Konsole
<os2mac> yeah I just saw them
<otaku-san> oppss got to get lost for a sec
<miktar> what the hell?
<miktar> I can see my screen refreshing
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ou're not Chicken Little are you? :-D
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Course not I'm justa little chicken is all
<Jucato> lol
<Suiseiseki> yay thanks jucato desu
<Jucato> Suiseiseki: no problem. got ytmnd's sound working?
<miktar> could you give me a hand now?
<Suiseiseki> Jucato not sure yet I will see
<Jucato> ehehe ok good luck!
<Jucato> miktar: no idea about monitors and displays...
<miktar> :/
<Suiseiseki> jucato: didnt work
<Jucato> aww shucks
<Jucato> (well, at least you have flash player now...)
<pierreth> how can i put a view button on a toolbar in konqueror?
<Jucato> Suiseiseki: could you give me an exact ytmnd.com link that tries to play souns?
<Suiseiseki> yes
<Jucato> pierreth: what "view"?
<Jucato> suonds*
<Jucato> sounds*
<Jucato> grr.. typos
<Suiseiseki> http://desudesudesudesu.ytmnd.com
<Jucato> Suiseiseki: is that yours? ehehe
<pierreth> Jucato: files
<Suiseiseki> Jucato: DESU DESU DESU
<Jucato> well, that's still a bit vague. anyway, you can try Settings > Configure Toolbars
<Agios> well it works here
<Agios> I'm sorry to say
<pierreth> Jucato: I did, I saw no button to select a view
<Jucato> pierreth: you might also wan't to enable some other toolbars like Extra or Main
<Agios> some things are better off broken
<Jucato> hmm... mine doesn't play
<Jucato> Agios: would you happen to know what plugin it's looking for?
<pierreth> Jucato: I am displaying all of them
<pierreth> Jucato: look http://www.kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=37321&file1=37321-1.jpg&file2=37321-2.jpg&file3=37321-3.jpg&name=PDF-smp+%28PDF+service+menu+pack%29
<Jucato> pierreth: by "select a view" you mean selecting Icon View or Detailed View or Info View, etc?
<Agios> Jucato: about the only plugin I have installed is the mplayerplugin
<pierreth> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> pierreth: I don't think we have that.
<pierreth> Jucato: the last buttons shown by the url
<Suiseiseki> Agios: gimmie desu
<Jucato> pierreth: let me dig up a bit
<Agios> could be flash though, let me load it again
<Jucato> if it's mplayer...
<Jucato> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<Jucato> I don't think it's flash. I have flash installed it the page doesn't have sounds either in Firefox or Konqueror
* Suiseiseki installs teh emplayur
<Agios> has to be mplayerplugin handling it
<Jucato> i prefer to call it emplayah
<Jucato> lol
<Agios> only plugins I have installed are flash 7, mplayer, java, and video downloader
<Jucato> I'm guessing it's mplayer...
<Jucato> definitely not java :-D
<Jucato> otherwise my system will suddenly start walking instead of running
<Agios> not java and not flash and the downloader plugin is not applicable
<Agios> but sometimes you have to mess with mixer settings too
<Jucato> pierreth: I have failed to find similar icons. probably removed by Kubuntu? I'm not sure
<Jucato> or maybe the icons are just different, seeing that he's using a different icon theme
<pierreth> Jucato: too bad :-(
<Suiseiseki> Agios the sounds still doesnt werkkor
<Jucato> let me have a try
<Jucato> installing mozilla-mplayer
<Agios> Suiseiseki: play with your moxer settings while it is loaded
<Jucato> and removing it later...
<Suiseiseki> moxer?
<Agios> mixer
<Suiseiseki> Agios'
<spud> hola
<Suiseiseki> how do I restart my mixer?
<Jucato> Suiseiseki: it's playing on mine
<Jucato> try to restart firefox...
<Suiseiseki> did
<Jucato> maybe I'll keep mplayer for a while... ^_^
<Suiseiseki> [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Jucato> hmm...
<Suiseiseki> mplayer = teh pwn
<Suiseiseki> xmms and vlc player play things for me though
<Suiseiseki> mplayer doesnt..
<Agios> alt-f2, kmix
<Suiseiseki> Agios, what to do there
<Jucato> err.. how do I make mozilla-mplayer work in Konqueror? or there's something else I have to get?
<Agios> that starts the kmix mixer
<Agios> Jucato: I've hard konq uses the mozilla plugins but I've never tried it.
<Agios> heard
<Jucato> T_T
<Agios> I don't use konq for web browsing
<DaSkreech> It works easily for me
<spud> anyone tried edgy yet
<Jucato> DaSkreech: mozilla-mplayer for Konqui?
<Suiseiseki> uh
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> It's great
<Jucato> hm..
<Suiseiseki> Agios: how do I restart my mixer?
<Jucato> maybe I need to restart wittle Konqui
<spud> edgy is great?
<DaSkreech> Though I'm trying to figure out mms streams
<DaSkreech> not sure why there are so many in the bookmarks
<DaSkreech> spud: It lives up to it's name
<dr_willis> 'Crashy Condor' :)
<spud> crash frequently?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: could you please check if the background music here plays in Konqueror: http://desudesudesudesu.ytmnd.com/
<DaSkreech> Yeah. Causes spouts of blood etc. But I think only sid is newer
<spud> sid?
<Jucato> Debian Sid
<DaSkreech> Debian
<spud> oh
<Jucato> Debian Sid = Debian Unstable
<Jucato> Debian Etch = Debian Testing.
<Jucato> But in December, Etch will be Stable
<DaSkreech> spud: I'd advise a new partition if you would like to play with edgy. it can be your kubunut+1 partition
* DaSkreech kicks back to peruse the KDe commits for the week
<Jucato> lol! we're reading the same thing
<DaSkreech> Ahh Bless Danny allen :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: did you check the link I gave? for some reason, the background sound doesn't play in Konqui, but plays in Firefox
<Suiseiseki> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah desu desu desu desu desu
<Jucato> I installed mozilla-mplayer
<spud> is the edgy cd a livecd or just an installer
<DaSkreech> Knot might be a live CdI'm not sure
<Jucato> spud: they have both.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Confirmed
<spud> im downloading knot1
<Jucato> DaSkreech: oh, doesn't play in Konqui?
<DaSkreech> Right.
<Jucato> spud: the Desktop CD is the Live CD+Installer
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ooh. ok thanks for that
<Jucato> thought Konqui was sick...
<DaSkreech> Course I've foorgottne if I'v reinstalled mplayer for Konqui :-(
<DaSkreech>  I think I have though
<Jucato> ah never mind ehehe
<DaSkreech>  Let me grab some Game trailers :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: nah, let's just continue reading the commits ehehe
<spud> edgy-desktop-i386.iso=livecd+installer right?
* DaSkreech puts back up his feet
<Jucato> yep
<DaSkreech> Anyone played with Krash?
<spud> i see that the latest stable kernel is 2.6.17.9 so why is my kernel still 2.6.15
<spud> r the newer kernels not kompatible with kubuntu 6.06?
<DaSkreech> spud: Probably not tested yet
<DaSkreech> it doesn't act like a firehose where as it hops out the compiler you get it dorect on your hard drive :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: only developers would be able to make sense out of Krash and hope that it will not krash
<spud> i was just wondering why its not in my repositories
<DaSkreech> Right. I know that. Still doesn't answer the question :)
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> I was implying that probably no one who's talking right now would have tested it :-D
<spud> fuck this im going back to windows
<DaSkreech> Damn I really should start looking at xscreensavers
<Jucato> ???
* DaSkreech pops a tab
<spud> just kidding i cant afford another xp cd!!! haha
<Jucato> I've never had much use for screensavers... too bad, some of them are pretty nice. specially the OpenGL ones
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<spud> oops sry
<spud> i forgot this aint aol
<DaSkreech> spud: Yeah DoOd!!!!!!!!!and you dn't evr 4get it!!!!!!!!one hundred and elevnty one!!!
<spud> hahaha
<Jucato> hmm.. I think KPhotoAlbum seems to be adding a feature that really shouldn't be there...
<spud> i want my powernowd to work
<DaSkreech> the video?
<spud> any help?
<DaSkreech> !powernow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yes...
<Jucato> !powernowd
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<DaSkreech> :-P
<DaSkreech> I knew that
* DaSkreech didn't really
<Jucato> ^_^
<spud> powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects
<Jucato> why would a "Photo"Album have to play "Videos"?
<DaSkreech> I've never used KPhotoalbum at all. So it might be obvious once I open it
<spud> but i have it turned on in the bios
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Jucato> hi soulrider! and wb Agios
<soulrider> hu Jucato
<Agios> lol, thx
<DaSkreech> Yo soulrider
<DaSkreech> Hi nikkun
<DaSkreech> Have I seen you before?
<nikkun> i dont know
<nikkun> ive only come in here a few times
<phate> is there a way to get the default KDE icons back on the Desktop?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Any word yet from FTN ?
<dr_willis> delete ya .kde* dirs and that will reset everything to default. :P
<soulrider> nope
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Ok.  I haven't gotten a reply either
<soulrider> k
<DaSkreech> nikkun: Well welcome :)
<nikkun> DaSkreech: thanks
* DaSkreech yearns for kwin bling :(
<phate> dr_willis: well I like how Kubuntu is right now, just I'd perfer desktop icons (don't quite understand the hate against desktop icons and the *ubuntus
<dr_willis> phate,  they are stupid. :P
<dr_willis> lol
<nikkun> what icons?
<Jucato> lol
<dr_willis> i get so IRKED at doing somthing on a windows desktop that has 100+ icons on it
<Hawkwind> People still use desktop icons ??
<Jucato> let's not impose "our" preferences on others....
<dr_willis> first thing i do.. make new folder.. name it "Junk" and put them all in there. :)
<Jucato> O_O  people still use the desktop metaphor?
<dr_willis> Thats what launcher panels are for,
<dr_willis> :)
<nikkun> my desktop holds junk only lol
<Jucato> whoa, Kiongku's here
<dr_willis> pop out. launch, hide.
<Kiongku> bleh.. in k3b the FiFo buffer and device buffer shows no info
<Kiongku> Jucato: yo
<Jucato> which version of K3b are you using? didn't bother checking mine... ^_^
<apallo> does anyone have experience in getting evolution to connect to an exchange server?
<Jucato> phate: anyway, getting back to your question, what desktop icons are you trying to put?
<Kiongku> 0.12.14
<Kiongku> Jucato: whats urs
<Jucato> checking...
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> same
<Jucato> though I really didn't check about the FIFO buffer
<Kiongku> lol
<Kiongku> well i dunt care.. as long as it keep burning good :p
<Jucato> yeah
<apallo> anyone?
<Jucato> hm... has anyone wondered why you put "wall"papers on "desk"tops?
<LuisD> hola que requerimiento necesito para instalar kubuntu
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kiongku> lol?
<Jucato> apallo: I'm not sure how many here use Evolution... presuming most use Kontact...
<phate> Jucato: The default ones like Home, Trash, Network, Etc
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: Because someone with big screens that covered the whole wall said "Hey, that's like some new wallpaper!"
<Jucato> lol
<apallo> :|
<Jucato> then how does a big screen fit on a desk? ehehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: It doesn't, that's why they called it wallpaper. It was hung on the wall. ;)
<Jucato> bwahaha
<Jucato> rofl
<Jucato> err... getting off topic again... darn it's so hard to stay on topic...
<soulrider> Jucato: indeed
<phate> Jucato: thats the magic of IRC... Off topic-ness
<Jucato> specially if there are only 25 people in #kubuntu-offtopic
<nikkun> there is a chanel for that
<DaSkreech> http://bash.org?top
<Jucato> hm... I'll try advertising that channel... try to get more people
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Have you seen the amarok offtopic chan?
<DaSkreech>  they have a game machine in there :)
<Jucato> nope :-D
* dr_willis wonders if teheres an #offtopic-Offtopic channel
<Jucato> hmm... let me try this...
<Jucato> [advertisement]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubunut, Linux, and anything else
<Jucato> it works, except for the typo
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: You are in it
<Jucato> trying the alias again
<Jucato> [advertisement]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky
<DaSkreech> Jucato: So... no NASA talk allowed?
<Jucato> err.. NASA?
<DaSkreech> Its above the sky
<DaSkreech>  Plus the sky HAS fallen so not much is above it now :-(
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> well the NASA buildings are beneath the sky...
<Jucato> but no inter-planetary diplomatic talks
<Jucato> and no aliens!
<Jucato> debs only...
<soulrider> i really dont get that quote about some guy losing a machine
<otaku-san> ,,,losing a machine?
<soulrider> <erno> hm. I've lost a machine.. literally _lost_. it responds to ping, it works completely, I just can't figure out where in my apartment it is.
<Jucato> what da?
<soulrider> a quote from bash.org
<soulrider> i dont get it why its funny........
<nikkun> soulrider: more worriesome right?
<otaku-san> ...hmmm so this guy has contact with this box but doesn't know where it is....and I thought I was lost
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: hi!!
<soulrider> i udnerstood it
<soulrider> but didnt really find the "funny" part
<NamShub> theres a limit to how many files "mv" can move??
<NamShub> (in a single directory) (?)
<nikkun> soulrider: the funny part is his appartment is soo messy he cant find the computer >.<
<soulrider> thats retarded
<otaku-san> soulrider: it's cool man... I guess it kinda is....tho' how could you lose a box.....I mean if I lost mine...I might as well need new glasses
<Jucato> but... how could you lose "a box"... lol
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> it would have to be buried under a huge ass pile of papers
<soulrider> and
<soulrider> i think i would remember in which room at least my computer is :P
<Jucato> you've gotta have a room the size of a ship
<otaku-san> soulrider, no kidding...
<soulrider> and
<soulrider> you would remember you have another computer
<soulrider> before so mcuh time passes
<soulrider> that you forget aobut it
<Jucato> but I'd still be able to see it. specially if it's "a box"
<phate> Jucato: so any ideas on my question?
<Jucato> phate: for the Home icon, and  a "My Computer" icon
<otaku-san> soulrider, the guy either doesn't use it...or just needs to get a life and get married...she might be able to whip him in shape
<phate> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> phate: right-click on the desktop, choose Create New > Link to URL
<Jucato> then in the "Link to Location (URL):", type in home:/
<Jucato> For a "My Computer" icon, you can repeat the process, this time using 'system:/' instead
<Jucato> phate: you could probably also use 'trash:/
<Jucato> trash:/
<Jucato> I'm just not sure how well that works with drag and drop, and right-clicking to empty the trash
* Ash-Fox spends so much time in fish:/ these days.
<Jucato> phate: just an update, trash:/ works well with both
<reddwolf> hello archangel
<reddwolf> i got it working were i can boot off 1 hard drive
<reddwolf> from linux or to windows xp
<reddwolf> does any one have the link to easy ubuntu
<Hawkwind> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<reddwolf> thanks
<nkRush> bleh
<reddwolf> i was in a few nights ago about getting my mp3s to work on my system
<reddwolf> can some one help me out with getting that again
<Hawkwind> !mp3s > reddwolf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3s - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !mp3 > reddwolf
<reddwolf> yep
<reddwolf> i had it onece befor but for got witch thing in the manager to install
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: this is your thing
<reddwolf> i have to redo it all over again cus i had to redo my system so my xp and linux are on the same hard drive
<Bearcat> hey folks, i have a kmail pgg question. At some point my nice kde dialog box for entering in my passphrase dissapered and i am now given this ugly X dialog. What the heck did i change 2 years ago to do that? :)
<reddwolf> so can some one help me get my mp3's working i have one part i know i need and thats the easyunbutu
<Hawkwind> reddwolf: Read what the bot sent you in pm
<Agios> reddwolf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<reddwolf> ok
<Agios> hmmm, probably same info LOL
<Bigfoot> ho Bearcat
<Jucato> would anyone know how I could burn a WMV or a DivX AVI to VCD?
<tk> GRRR I F'ing hate this country and its crappy ass internet
<tk> sorry, wrong channel :/
<Hawkwind> tk: Care to express to us your real feelings :P
<DaSkreech> OK I think I broke Konqqueror
<tk> Hawkwind: it wouldnt be appropriate for a R rated movie... so probably best that I dont :P
<cilkay> What's the equivalent of chkconfig in K/Ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hawkwind> Heh
<DaSkreech> Anyone ever got a cannot talk to klauncher error?
<tk> was that you asking about it last night DaSkreech? because it was talked about yesterday in here...
<kavit> i think we pay too much attention to "family" and "correct"
<Hawkwind> cilkay: serviceconfig is a GUI version
<DaSkreech> tk: nope
<cilkay> is there a version on the shell?
<Hawkwind> cilkay: There is a CLI version, but I forget what it's called
<DaSkreech> kavit: Instead of watching?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I have gotten them before, yes
<DaSkreech> What is it?
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Good morning
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: It means that klauncher is out of sync or something
<Jucato> Gud morning (!?!) Hobbsee
<Jucato> Good morning, Good afternoon, Good evening, as the case may be
<Agios> cilkay: apt-get install sysv-rc-conf   it is very similar to the old chkconfig
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I just run top for my user, then kill all (k) related apps and then it works.  Sometimes killing klauncher and kdeinit and restarting them works too
<Hawkwind> Agios: That's the one!  Thanks for that
<Hobbsee> hi Hawkwind
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  another merge to fix
<Jucato> would anyone know how I could burn a WMV or a DivX AVI to VCD?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Any diea what triggers it?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You can burn avi files directly to CD with k3b
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Other than it being out of sync or something, nope
<Jucato> Hawkwind: DivX AVI to VCD format?
<unix_infidel> does Kubuntu ship with an auto-wireless association script or does it just associate with the closest on the list?
<unix_infidel> it seems whenever i startup it automatically has associated and recieved an IP from whatever AP is closest at the time.
<nixternal> hey...if i have more than 1gb of physical ram..do i still do 2x the amount for swap?  i thought i read somewhere that you don't want to
<unix_infidel> nixternal: 2x is just a general rule.
<nixternal> ouch..2gb of swap is nuts..ok ;)
<nixternal> let me get back to installin' ;)
<unix_infidel> i usually do .5-1x
<unix_infidel> whenever i have 768+
<DaSkreech> Night guys!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: good night! (almost noon here)
<Synaptics> hello anyone still awake?
<tk> Jucato: where you located? its just past noon here :P
<Jucato> tk: philippines. guessing you're farther east?
<unix_infidel> anyone for my wireless association question?
<tk> yah... the Koreas
<Jucato> whoa
<tk> not by choice mind you, just happened that way :P
<Jucato> anyeong ha seo (forgot the spelling)
<tk> hehe, never learned to spell it myself :P
<Jucato> ehehe
<tk> only know 5 works or so :P and know how to spell 2 of them for sure :P
<tk> yogi and chogi :P
<Jucato> kimchi!
<tk> well I assume thats how they are spelled... I'm probably wrong :P
<Synaptics> its 12.30 noon
<Jucato> 11:30 am here
<Synaptics> anyone knows whats the downside of automatix ?
<tk> it doesnt work most of the time?
<Jucato> it modifies your sources.list without you knowing what's being changed?
<tk> and it installs the wrong.... stuff sometimes as well i believe....
<Synaptics> ahhhh, so, its not that good then
* tk is away, back to the grindstone... love work... not really [l/ off] [p/off] 
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> it's good
<Jucato> coz it's easy
<Synaptics> how do i install it in kubuntu?
<Jucato> Synaptics: I seemed to have lost the link... hold on a sec
<Jucato> let me see what ubotu knows...
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<actinic> automatix: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203294&highlight=kubuntu
<Jucato> Synaptics: try this site: http://www.getautomatix.com/
<Jucato> actinic: Automatix has requested that their section be closed in Ubuntuforums
<lnxkde> my KDE 3.5.4 ask me to configure the eyecandy setting averytime I load into the system someone has a workaround that?
<Jucato> Synaptics: a more direct link: http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38
<Synaptics> thanks
<actinic> Jucato, the folks at Automatix haven't bothered removing it
<Jucato> well, not removed. but closed...
<Jucato> actinic: but it's no longer in the front page of Ubuntuforums
<actinic> they need to remove it
<Jucato> oh it's no longer there. I mean the links to the thread... but the thread are still in the database
<actinic> why haven't they made mention of this in the thread?
<actinic>  the thread at ubuntuforums that is
<Jucato> hmm... let me get a thread where I heard it
<Jucato> actinic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1393285#post1393285
<Synaptics> hmmm i think i found a problem in kubuntu. when i start a new session or open up krita. my mouse doesnt work
<actinic> got it, thanks, but it doesn't mean one can't view the info at the ubuntu forums
<actinic> and if the info gets dated then it's the responsibility of the automatix devs to close those threads
<Jucato> actinic: yes. I did say that the threads are still in the database
<actinic> or a least put a warning saying
<Jucato> actinic: but you won't be able to see them unless you do a Search
<actinic> hey, the info might be outta date
<soulrider> heya
<actinic> right
<Synaptics> hmmm i think i found a problem in kubuntu. when i start a new session or open up krita. my mouse doesnt work <--any ideas what happened?
<angasule> !gimpshop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimpshop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<soulrider> ?
<Jucato> no gimpshop in Kubuntu
<actinic> anyone here got printing to work?
<Jucato> lnxkde: see if this works: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8041.0
<actinic> i've heard the kde/kubuntu combo regarding cups is kind of hosed
<Jucato> heard the same thing... wish I had a printer to find out...
<actinic> no printer?
<actinic> how do you document?
<Jucato> I don't :-D
<Jucato> well, my sister has a printer
<lnxkde> Jucato, thankx I just did apt-get remove kpersonalizer
<angasule> Jucato: :( why not? I saw some threads about .debs for hoary
<actinic> lol, guess it's not for 'serious' use
<actinic> :)
<Jucato> I just send her what I need to print
<Jucato> angasule: huh?
<actinic> can u imagine the hell Windows would get without print functionality?
<Jucato> lnxkde: ok :-D
<lnxkde> Jucato, thankx
<angasule> Jucato: gimpshop, why isn't it available, any idea?
<Jucato> I'd see Windows being thrown out the window... pun intended
<Jucato> ah.
<actinic> that
<actinic> that's true, you gotta find a way to print some how!
<Jucato> I don't think gimpshop was ever made available in the official repositories. There are probably debs from other people, but not from the repositories
<Synaptics> ok, i have a major problem. my mouse doesnt work
<angasule> ah, and why?? using plain gimp removes 'human' from the ubuntu motto, it's just "linux for beings" :)
<actinic> anyone else here print in Kubuntu?
<angasule> actinic: not in a while, with a printer connected to the pc; over samba, yes
<actinic> what printer?
<angasule> hewlett-packard 1020 over the net, a lexmark 5000 over the net and directly connected as well
<angasule> why, actinic?
<obf213> hey my x has crashed randomly twice
<obf213> the screen goes back, and then curser shows up like its going to show kdm but it never does
<obf213> and then the screen goes blank, then the curshows up again, the processing sign shows up like its going to load kdm, then it goes back
<obf213> any idas
<angasule> check the error log?
<actinic> angasule, curious on people's success, or lack thereof, with this distro
<actinic> there's been problems
<angasule> actinic: well, the lexmark I only used with breezy, I think
<actinic> angasule: from what i've read many printers worked with breezy
<obf213> anyone know wht happens when i dsktop just dissappears screen goes blank then loading curser shows up like kdm will show up but nothing works.
<actinic> in dapper only 4 HP's are listed to choose from during install
<actinic> i thought HP had about a 50% market share, lol
<Kr4t05> Dood...
<Kr4t05> Netsplit from hell.
<Hawkwind> Where ?
<robert_> anybody- help? (k)ubuntu won't progress past starting the kernel event manager - I had a power surge the other day, and now it won't start :/
<angasule> robert_: ouch
<robert_> heh, yeah
<robert_> it hangs on starting the kernel event manager :/
<robert_> do note, that I recently installed/configured my system for use with ldap- if that makes any difference\
<angasule> robert_: sorry, I can't help, but good luck :/
<evilgeek> is the KLaptop power manager fully integrated into with the kernel yet?
<evilgeek> reason im asking is everytime I hibernate, and when I resume from it my kernel freezes and have to do a hard reboot
<robert_> damn :/
<Pupeno> How can I see the state of the battery of my notebook in the command line ?
<Pupeno> cat /proc/... ?
<abattoir> Pupeno: acpi
<Pupeno> abattoir: thank you.
<abattoir> Pupeno: you're welcome :)
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Good evening/morning
<abattoir> hello Hawkwind :)
<mcrandello> does anyone know of any terminal emulators that will do 3270 and have ubuntu packages available?
<_rince_> mrgn
<mcrandello> apt-get couldn't find that one :(
<abattoir> mcrandello: i think that was a greeting, not a response to your question :)
<mcrandello> ah
<mcrandello> in that case guten tag
<abattoir> mcrandello: there seem to be a lot of packages(i dont know which ones)... so do a search for 3270 in adept
<cong> hallo
<mcrandello> abattoir: the only ones I'm showing are some debian packages I found that didn't even install fully due to some messed up dependencies
<mcrandello> I'll try installing all the dev packages from xorg and see if I can't get x3270 to compile from source
<abattoir> !info x3270
<ubotu> Package x3270 does not exist in dapper
<abattoir> !info x3270 edgy
<ubotu> x3270: X11 program for telnet sessions to IBM mainframes. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.4p6-3.2 (edgy), package size 210 kB, installed size 584 kB
<mcrandello> I found some hoary packages
* abattoir wonders why there arent dapper packages then
<unix_infidel> does the current gvim not have themes?
<mcrandello> I have to wonder why noone ever maintained the tn3270 sources, there's still plenty of iron left running it
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Read their site, it should say
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: nono, i meant after i upgraded to dapper i cant get color themes to work.
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Safe to assume you didn't do a fresh install, you upgraded which is never recommended
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: you'd be wrong to assume.
<mcrandello> if you didn't overwrite your homefiles there could be a dotfile that doesn't play well with the new version perhaps?
<unix_infidel> there's no menu options for colorschemes and whenever i edit gvimrc it doesnt display the proper colorscheme.
<unix_infidel> i've installed vim-gtk and vim-gnome
<zac> hey I'm trying to restore grub to my MBR. my /boot partition is on /dev/hdc2. do I say grub-install /dev/hdc2 or grub-install /dev/hda, which is the primary master where windows is and what the computer boots from?
<Hawkwind> Probably an old config file messing things up.  Hence the reason to do fresh installs
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: no, its a brand new config file.
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: this is a FRESH install.
<unix_infidel> i've only appended with the colorscheme line.
<mcrandello> zac the MBR would pretty much be the first portion of the first HD you boot from
<zac> mcrandello: ok, so that would be /dev/hda, right
<mcrandello> but don't take my word for it, I've never actually ran grub-install
<unix_infidel> maybe i should ask in motu if the maintainers took out the colorscheme options.
<mcrandello> I *think*
<mcrandello> zac at the very least I'd make a windows boot disk with fdisk on it
<mcrandello> that way if things get hosed you can put the windows boot sector back on the MBR with "fdisk /fixmbr" I think is the command
<mythril> if I have 2 computers on a network that has not internet access does one of them have to be set up as a DHCP server?
<mythril> in order for them to communicate that is
<bimberi_> mythril: not necessarily, you can give them both static ip addresses
<robert_> anybody- help? (k)ubuntu won't progress past starting the kernel event manager - I had a power surge the other day, and now it won't start :/
<DFM> I have a question. I prefer KDE but my Thinkpad seems to work better with gnome. Example, with a stock install of Ubuntu my volume keys work and my laptops power functions work like suspend but none of these work inKDE. Any idea's?
<abattoir> DFM: kcontrol/systemsettings->Regional & Acc.->Keyboard Layout->Keyboard Model....
<unix_infidel> DFM: the power functions should work the same.
<robert_> nobody has any idea why I'm having issues with ubuntu?
<unix_infidel> as for the OSD stuff, you can do that with tpb or you can do it with the respective DE daemons.
<unix_infidel> it should work on both.
<mcrandello> robert_ it doesn't sound good I know that :(
<mcrandello> try hitting esc at teh grub menu and booting into single user mode?
<mcrandello> I'm not sure exactly what the command is with grub
<robert_> hm, okay
<mcrandello> http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/custom-guide/s1-rescuemode-booting-single.html
<robert_> well
<mcrandello> there's booting single mode
<robert_> yeah
<robert_> blah
<robert_> bbs
<mcrandello> see if you can at least get to a prompt
<cilkay> Shouldn't you be able to switch X modes by hitting Ctrl-Alt-+ ?
<DFM> sorry I was away for a second. teh problem I am ahving the most is my contrast is to high. when i go into display and change it from the rec 2.0 gamma to say apple's 1.8 and restart my resolution goes from 1024x768 to 800x600 and the gamma option is no longer visible.
<DFM> thus I am stuck because lack of experience keeps me from changing it back
<fritsch> DFM: you could set your gamma in xorg.conf
<fritsch> DFM: just under Monitor Section
<DFM> just use a text edito like nano?
<DFM> editor
<fritsch> DFM: Gamma gamma-value
<fritsch> DFM: yes, after that you have to restart kdm for changes to take effekt
<fritsch> DFM: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DFM> Let me try it thanks.
<fritsch> DFM: yes this works, have tested just now
<DFM> I just noticed that while searching for and changing gamma that the only resolution listed was 640x480
<DFM> This happened last week and I changed the resolution but not the gamma and could never get back to 1024x768 so I reloaded. Since this is a learning machine nothing was lost
<LeeJunFan> DFM: you don't learn by reloading :p you learn by not giving up until you figure out why :)
<DFM> I have rebooted after changing my gamma back to it's original setting but my resolution is still stuck at 800x600 and the option for changing gamma is still not there.
<DFM> true but when you can't see because the setting looks horrible on the lcd you have to reload and try again to see what happened.
<DFM> for example I have finally figured out what I am doing to screw up my X and now I ma in here talking with you to try and figure it out.
<DFM> and searching the web
<unix_infidel> DFM: what thinkpad do you have.
<DFM> I just rechecked my gamma settings and they are listing as the original 2.0 instead of the 1.0 they were showing. Further more in Kubuntu I only set them to 1.8 so any idea how they changed to 1.0?
<DFM> a21m
<unix_infidel> most all simple xorg settings were just fine on my thinkpad and i only needed to enable the advanced settings for power management, and device options.
<SpAwN> what can i use to take a few small video clips and make them all into one nice video file....and prefebly let me add music to the video?
<DFM> I think the lcd may be going since it is so old. all I want to do is bring down the contrast.
<DFM> I tried to install the control center for gnome but the package manger keeps giving me the break-install
<DFM> I figure it is smarter than i am and won't let me install because I may break something.
<unix_infidel> DFM: its not that.
<LeeJunFan> DFM: I think that 2.0 and 1.8 and such are just the charts they reccomend using to compare against. If you adjust the slider it should adjust your gamma to what you need, mine is best at about 80%.
<unix_infidel> there's probably a dependency issue.
<DFM> when I looked in the option it allowed you to change then said youhad to restart for it to take effect.
<DFM> I would change and restart but the only thing that changed was my resolution that I can't seem to get back.
<DFM> I know I am doing something wrong in this learning process I just haven't figured it out yet.
<DFM> I figure with your help and reading I should find it.
<fritsch> DFM: still there?
<fritsch> DFM: please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DFM> yes
<fritsch> DFM: and look, that you don`change resolution kde internally
<DFM> Give me a minute I am on my win machine
<fritsch> DFM: one question again
<DFM> k
<fritsch> DFM: is KDM already in the wrong resolution?
<fritsch> DFM: or first, if you have logged in?
<DFM> It looks to be in the wrong resolution upon boot
<DFM> when the login window comes up it's in the wrong resolution
<fritsch> DFM: okay, I have a look - i think this is easy to fix
<fritsch> DFM: something wrong with your xorg.conf
<fritsch> DFM: how long do you need for pasting? i have to leave in 3 minutes?
<fritsch> DFM: or you have to  for an hour? if you want?
<fritsch> DFM: just pastebin, I ll ask you, when I return
<DFM> i should be able te do it soon. I am goiing to try and login and paste
<DFM> k
<DFM> what is pastebin? paste the entire conf file here?
<fritsch> !pastebin > DFM
<fritsch> DFM: have to leave, till soon
<DFM> k
<SpAwN> hmm anyone know if there is a repo that has cinelerra on it...i cant seem to find it ont he normal ones
<DFM> before I do anthing stupid and irrate people in here, can someone explain what he meant by !pastebin? I have noticed several time people would put an! before something. I am looking at irchelp.org right now trying to figure it out.
<cilkay> I'm so close to getting dual screens working on my ThinkPad.
<bimberi_> DFM: the ! triggers a response from ubotu, the channel bot
<bimberi_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<cilkay> Actually, I have it working. I cheated by looking at what Knoppix detected and copied/pasted bits of xorg.conf from the Knoppix example.
<mcrandello> cilkay: what graphics chip you got in there?
<cilkay> I see there is an option in System Settings to set two monitors with different resolutions but whenever I've tried, X crashed on boot claiming that there isn't enough video memory to allocate 2048x1536. The only place I see that figure is in "Virtual".
<cilkay> ATI Rage Mobility 128, M3
<cilkay> it's the r128 driver
<SpAwN> anyone know a goo dvideo editor that will let me take multi videos adn turn them into one video file...and add sound/music to the vieo?
<mcrandello> ah I guess my fglrx config wouldn't do much good then
<SpAwN> i cant find packages for lives or cinelerra
<SpAwN> and cinelerra wont compile from source for me
<mcrandello> http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php has debs for sid
<mcrandello> also this: http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/README
<SpAwN> wow thanks mcrandello
<SpAwN> i have been looking
<mcrandello> when in doubt just put the name of the package and "debs" in google :)
<cilkay> Hey, I know that guy at Kiberpipa. He hangs out at #django quite often.
<SpAwN> mcrandello, hehe will do nex time
<mcrandello> just watch the dependencies is all ;P
<fritsch> DFM: still there?
<DFM> yes
<fritsch> DFM: can provide me the link?
<cilkay> What is the difference between "Clone Primary Screen" and "Dual Screen" in the Display control panel?
<cilkay> Clone I presume means both monitors must be running the same resolution.
<cilkay> The other looks like they can be different. However, it isn't clear if the two monitors would be combined to form one larger virtual desktop or they would be clones but at different resolutions.
<cilkay> Either way, it involves an X restart and if X is restarted, it crashes.
<fritsch> cilkay: Clone can mean: both monitors have the same on screen
<fritsch> cilkay: resolution can differ
<fritsch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cilkay> But, it seems like I should be able to do what I want, which is to drive an external LCD projector while seeing what's being projected on my laptop's internal display.
<cilkay> ... as long as I don't restart X.
<cilkay> I don't see any obvious way of specifying different resolutions if the "Clone" option is selected.
<fritsch> cilkay: which graphics card?
<fritsch> cilkay: it is possible with mergedfb
<fritsch> cilkay: if you have a radeon
<cilkay> Not Radeon, it's a Rage Mobility 128
<fritsch> cilkay: mmmh, i think you only way is to go with xinerama
<cilkay> But that's for spanning desktops, isn't it?
<fritsch> cilkay: here i think it is not possible, to clone with diifferent resoluting
<fritsch> cilkay: yes
<fritsch> cilkay: mmmh wait
<cilkay> I don't need spanning. I need cloning.
<cilkay> Different resolutions would be a "nice to have", not essential.
<cilkay> Practically speaking, I'm not sure how you'd clone at different res anyway.
<fritsch> cilkay: sorry have to google, but right busy
<cilkay> What happens if I drag something out of the viewable area of the lower res display? I presume I could see it in the higher res one but unless there is a boundary indicator, there would be no way of knowing without looking at the projected image.
<cilkay> That defeats the purpose of the exercise, which is to be able to see what my audience is seeing without me having to turn my back on them.
<cilkay> I'll stick with what I have now, which "sort of" works.
<cilkay> I can change resolutions and the internal and external will be synchronized.
<cilkay> I'll see the change immediately without needing an X restart.
<cilkay> However, if I restart, X will crash if I forget to turn off the cloning.
<mike330> CuzZ
<william_> hello every one im trying to learn more about the linux kernal i,e, tweak it. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<william_> ???
<mcrandello> lhttp://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html
<william_> thanks
<mcrandello> the sgml source to the old guide is here :http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Kernel-HOWTO/
<eeos> hi there
<eeos> I canot see dvd with kaffeine on kubuntu amd64
<eeos> anyone with the sae problem?
<eeos> anyone with the same problem?
<fritsch> eeos: sudo apt-get install livdvdread
<mcrandello> william_: also hang around in here and ##linux during peak times when you're rebuilding the kernel, I've been saved from disaster many a time that way
<fritsch> eeos: sudo apt-get install livdvdread3
<fritsch> eeos: after that: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<fritsch> eeos: after this: retry
<eeos> apt-get says: Couldn't find package livdvdread, Couldn't find package livdvdread3
<william_> hold on
<william_> brb and i'll tell you
<fritsch> !libdvdread3
<ubotu> libdvdread3: Simple foundation for reading DVDs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.4-5.1 (dapper), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<fritsch> eeos: it has to find
<fritsch> eeos: sorry typo
<fritsch> eeos: sudo apt-get install libdvdread
<fritsch> eeos: warhg *G*
<fritsch> eeos: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<mcrandello> it didn't on mine either and I've got uni+ multi enabled
<eeos> it is already in the newest version
<fritsch> eeos: after that: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<mcrandello> ah the sneaky typo
<fritsch> this will install the "tools" to watch encrypted tv
<eeos> eeos: after that: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh <- i have already done that
<eeos> shall I do it again every time I upgrae xine or kaffeine?
<fritsch> eeos: no
<william_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<fritsch> eeos: so the problem is a other one
<fritsch> eeos: perhaps it canniot find your cd drive
<fritsch> eeos: open a terminal
<william_> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<fritsch> eeos: start xine
<eeos> fritsch: it does find it.
<eeos> fritsch are you still there? I lost connection
<fritsch> yes, sorry me lost connection too
<Jucato_Lunch> net split
* mcrandello hiccups
<fritsch> eeos: what does the output say?
<unix_infidel> my my, that was fun.
<eeos> fritsch which outtput?
<fritsch> eeos: just starte xine in a terminal
<fritsch> eeos: place in your DVD and click on "watch dvd"
<fritsch> eeos: pastebin the terminal content
<fritsch> eeos: if usefull
<mythril> How do I set up a socks proxy in kubuntu (I would like apt-get to use my proxy)?
<fritsch> mythril: i think apt-get does not work in a socks proxy
<fritsch> mythril: you have a http proxy here?
<mythril> fritsch: yes
<fritsch> mythril: okay
<fritsch> mythril: sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf
<fritsch> mythril: second line:
<fritsch> mythril: Acquire::http::Proxy "proxyurl:PORT";
<mcrandello> wow I think I may have discovered a bug
<mcrandello> xcolors: no colors to display
<mcrandello> xcolors has run out of colors :(
<eeos> fritsch how do I send you the output of xine?
<fritsch> !pastebin > eeos
<eeos> fritsch ta!
<eeos> fritsch here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21265
<fritsch> eeos: seems to work perfectly fine?
<fritsch> eeos: you have the w32codecs installed?
<eeos> fritsch why should I need the w32codecs?
<fritsch> eeos: perhaps dvds are only displayed with these codecs?
<fritsch> eeos: was just a suggestion
<eeos> fritsch I did not know that!
<fritsch> eeos: me does not know it, too
<fritsch> eeos: but i don`t know why you don`t get a picture
<eeos> fritsch how do I install them on amd64? I have been able to install them on a chroot
<fritsch> eeos: the log says that this is opened
<Jucato> Encrypted DVD's need something else, methinks
<fritsch> eeos: ah okay, forget then about it
<eeos> Jucato somthing else, what?
<fritsch> Jucato: he has instelad the "non free" encryption stuff
<Jucato> Playing Encrypted DVD's: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9
<Jucato> oh ok...
<Jucato>  ^_^
<jamadagni> hello people
<mythril> fritsch: am I supposed to restart anything for the http proxy to work?
<Jucato> ey hi jamadagni
<mcrandello> the rgbpath in X is simply the path to the rgb.txt file to use, plus "rgb", right?
<jamadagni> hello jucato
<jamadagni> and others
<jamadagni> is it possible to have a graphical grub menu in kubuntu like in suse?
<Jucato> jamadagni: you need to install gfxmenu (or was it gfxgrub)
<Jucato> unfortunately, it's not something in the repositories
<jamadagni> well there's this package called grub-splashimages_1.0.0_all.deb
<jamadagni> will that do?
<jamadagni> hey and how do you do that red lines thing?
<mcrandello> I think that's just some xpm's to use at boot time
<Jucato> jamadagni: that's different. it's not exactly like SUSE's
<rodrigue> SAlut !
<jamadagni> then what is it like?
<Jucato> when someone mentions your name, the text will turn red for you
<Jucato> jamadagni: it just basically puts a background image in the GRUB menu, but not like SUSE's
<Jucato> wb to the netsplitters
<jamadagni> jucato: did your text turn red?
<Jucato> yes
<jamadagni> :)
<jamadagni> ok in what way not like suse's?
<danish> question here
<Jucato> jamadagni: well, just a background image. think: same GRUB menu, with just a background image
<danish> i got a messege from installing firefox extension from real rhapsody
<Jucato> that package, btw, installs a few choices of images
<danish> when the install begins it says out of space
<jamadagni> jucato: ok, and suse also gives only grub menu with bkgd img
<Jucato> but SUSE's is prettier
<jamadagni> ah oh
<jamadagni> you mean with all the dots running around?
<Jucato> there's a HOWTO in Ubuntuforums for it. just search for the key word 'gfxmenu' or 'gfxgrub'
<ballchalk> hello
<mythril> what repositories should be enabled by default on Kubuntu?
<mcrandello> all of em
<jamadagni> jucato: thx i'll check there
<Jucato> mythril: in a new installation, if you were connected to the internet during installation, I think everything that has "main" and "restricted" , except for backports... not totally sure
<mcrandello> well, it comes with everything but universe and multiverse iirc
<danish> can somebody answer my question plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Jucato> if you didn't have an internet connection during installation, no repositories will be enabled
<ballchalk> what are backports
<Jucato> backports = dead repositories now..
<Jucato>  ^_^
<mythril> Jucato: that is my problem, I wasn't connected during install, now I am, need to know which should be available
<mcrandello> when they take something from the next version and port it back to the current one I think
<Jucato> mythril: the repositories will be there already. they're just disabled/commented. you don't have to add anything except "multiverse"
<jamadagni> jucato: backports dead? why?
<Jucato> backports used to be the place where developers/maintainers would put unofficial and more recent versions of apps or added new ones
<Jucato> jamadagni: according to the developers, it has been non-functional for quite some time now, and there might be no plans of changing it
<mythril> Jucato: I know, I am asking which to enable
<Jucato> mythril: you'd basically want to enable all EXCEPT: "deb-src" (unless you want to download source code), anything with "backports" in the line
<mythril> Jucato: thank you
<ballchalk> how do i turn off winamp style in amarok 1.4.1
<Jucato> ballchalk: Settings > Configure Amarok > Appearance options > uncheck "Show player window"
<ballchalk> Jucato: is this in 1.4.1?
<ballchalk> i dont see this
<Jucato> in all Amarok
<ballchalk> yea
<Jucato> err sorry
<Jucato> I meant "Genera" options
<Jucato> General*
<Jucato> sorry 'bout that
<ballchalk> Jucato: hey thanks
<unix_infidel> hey abattoir
<abattoir> hello unix_infidel :)
<mythril> is there a low level way to set up linux to use a proxy for as much as it can?
<mythril> so I don't have to configure each and every app?
<unix_infidel> mythril: squid
<fdoving> mythril: yes, HTTP_PROXY in /etc/environment.
<fdoving> mythril: an example: HTTP_PROXY="http://proxy.example.com:3128"
<Jucato> would anyone be familiar with regex in Kate's Find & Replace?
<fritsch> mythril: have you edited apt.conf?
<fritsch> mythril: you should not have to restart ...
<fritsch> mythril: the low level way was explained by fdoving
<fdoving> Jucato: looks like regular regular expressions to me.
<Jucato> fdoving: yeah. I was hoping to replace everything enclosed in [ ]  in Kate...
<Jucato> trying to remove 272 lines worth of time stamps... :-D
<fdoving> ah.. from dmesg output?
<Jucato> from a chat log
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> last time I did it was to manually delete them line by line...
<Jucato> unfortunately, it seems that brackets are special characters in regular expression?
<Jucato> experssions*
<noiesmo> Jucato, I don't know the syntax but sed I think can do it
<noiesmo> !sed
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jucato> noiesmo: thanks! I'll look into it
<Jucato> oh cool! I just stumbled on an answer on my own... @_@
<Jucato> the regex pattern ..:..:.. will remove all everything with timestamps...
<noiesmo> whats that Jucato
<Jucato> Good thing Kate has a built in feature for searching using regex
<Jucato> hmm... ubotu's link seems to be incorrect? or is the help.ubuntu.com site down?
<abattoir> Jucato: it works for me
<Jucato> must be my internet connection...
<DocTomoe> Hm, Is there any known way to tell quanta to start w/o opening the previous session?
<damian_> can anyone help me
<fdoving> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jucato> fdoving: lol! is that a new one? hehehe
<damian_> how do I start up programs at different runlevels
<damian_> is there a guide somewhere
<Synaptics> anyone tried to use photoshop cs in kubuntu?
<thyko> is ut possible to make kb3 normalize tracks while burning on the fly?
<jujimufu> I try to install the i810 drivers from dri.freedesktop.org and I get this error:
<jujimufu> The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.
<jujimufu> Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on
<jujimufu> what went wrong
<thyko> jujimufu: your kernel is later tha required
<jujimufu> I checked the dri.log file, and it says that there is no kernel config found in the PC
<fdoving> jujimufu: you shouldn't need to install anything from dri.freedesktop.org
<jujimufu> fdoving: why not?
<thyko> older than the package requires.
<thyko> is ut possible to make kb3 normalize tracks while burning on the fly? anyone?
<fdoving> jujimufu: your kernel config is at /boot/config-`uname -r`
<jujimufu> fdoving: ok, and what am I supposed to do with it? Because I went to the ubuntu wiki, to the article about re-compiling a kernel (taht is, changig the alreayd-installed kernel, not compiling one from scratch), and it was outdated, and other people said o.
<jujimufu> *so
<fritsch> jujimufu: why do you need new dri drivers?
<jujimufu> fritsch: to enable DRI
<fdoving> thyko: yes, you need to have the 'normalize-audio' package installed.
<fritsch> jujimufu: what is your card?
<thyko> jujimufu: why dont you just download the latest from kernel.org and compile that?
<fritsch> jujimufu: ah i think, your "kernel modul" is just not supported
<jujimufu> fritsch: intel 855GM, i915 drivers if I am not mistaken
<jujimufu> thyko: I tried that, but I had problems
<fritsch> jujimufu: this sould really work out of the box
<jujimufu> fritsch: any ideas on how to do so?
<fritsch> jujimufu: which driver uses your X at the moment?
<fritsch> jujimufu: yes i know how to do it ... it will need approx 2 hours to instruct and guide you
<jujimufu> 2 hours? because of the compilation process?
<Synaptics> anyone tried to use photoshop cs in kubuntu???
<fritsch> jujimufu: but the intel card should work out of the box
<fritsch> jujimufu: yes
<fritsch> jujimufu: could you pastebin the output from glxinfo
<jujimufu> I see in my lsmod the following: vga16fb, agpgart, intel_agp
<fritsch> jujimufu: sudo modprobe i915
<fritsch> jujimufu: what is happening?
<jujimufu> it loads it
<jujimufu> i915 is now in my lsmod
<fritsch> jujimufu: after that do: dmesg |grep i915
<fritsch> jujimufu: cool!
<jujimufu> but "direcr rendering" is still at "no" in glxinfo, meh
<jujimufu> wait
<fritsch> jujimufu: please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fritsch> jujimufu: i need to see your xorg.conf
<jujimufu> wait wait
<jujimufu> http://pastebin.ca/142149 -> glxinfo, http://pastebin.ca/142153 -> xorg.conf
<jujimufu> and dmesg gives:
<jujimufu> http://pastebin.ca/142153
<jujimufu> NO
<jujimufu> wait
<jujimufu> it gives
<jujimufu> [17179592.220000]  i915: Unknown parameter `/sbin/modprobe'
<jujimufu> [17179608.784000]  [drm]  Initialized i915 1.4.0 20060119 on minor 0
<jujimufu> [17179608.784000]  [drm]  Initialized i915 1.4.0 20060119 on minor 1
<fritsch> jujimufu: must not be a problem
<jujimufu> fritsch: ok
<fritsch> jujimufu: what says: glxgears -printfps
<fritsch> jujimufu: tz, tz, tz
<fritsch> Mesa: CPU vendor: GenuineIntel
<fritsch> Mesa: CPU name:         Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.40GHz
<fritsch> Mesa: MMX cpu detected.
<fritsch> Mesa: SSE cpu detected.
<fritsch> Mesa: Not testing OS support for SSE, leaving enabled.
<fritsch> display: :0  screen: 0
<fritsch> direct rendering: Yes
<fritsch> sorry
<fritsch> Direct Rendering: Yes <- working perfectly fine
<fritsch> jujimufu: sudo echo i915 >> /etc/modules
<jujimufu> hey!
<jujimufu> that was't working before!
<fritsch> jujimufu: reboot and you are fine
<fritsch> jujimufu: yes your kernel modul was not loaded
<unix_infidel> fritsch: when you do an append like that. it does it after the current EOF right?
<fritsch> jujimufu: do the command from aboe
<jujimufu> aboe?
<Mandalf> Hello All
<fritsch> unix_infidel: yes, just before the NEW EOF
<Mandalf> Huw to install a FTP-server on ubuntu?
<fritsch> jujimufu: please add i915 to /etc/modules
<fritsch> jujimufu: restart your computer and look if it stills works
<jujimufu> fritsch: it says "permission denied" although I do it with sudo
<fritsch> jujimufu: sudo nano /etc/modules
<eeos> fritsch I have done some experiments, everything works .... but the screen is still balnk!
<Mandalf> Im sitting in a terminal
<Mandalf> I want to install a FTP-server
<eeos> fritsch that is very strange
<fritsch> jujimufu: add i915 behind
<fritsch> eeos: mmh :-( shit my brain
<fritsch> eeos: what did we do before?
<jujimufu> there is the following: "i915 /sbin/modprobe "-k" "intel_agp"
<fritsch> eeos: just helped at least 10 people, sorry cannot remember
<eeos> fritsch sorry! I apologise
<fritsch> jujimufu: delete this line
<fritsch> jujimufu: and just place here i915
<jujimufu> and add "i915" ?
<jujimufu> ok
<eeos> fritsch rying to have kaffeine/xine reading dvds on amd64
<jujimufu> so, reboot now and it should work?
<fritsch> jujimufu: ah okay
<fritsch> eeos: what graphics driver do you use?
<Mandalf> Can someone help me?
<fritsch> eeos: fglrx?
<fritsch> Mandalf: it depends
<jujimufu> fritsch: thanks a million :D :D
<eeos> fritsch yes fglrx
<fritsch> jujimufu: just wait for the reboot *G* the million i will take
<fritsch> jujimufu: could just be XV overlay problem
<eeos> fritsch are there fglrx related problems?
<fritsch> eeos: open a terminal
<jujimufu> Mandalf: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<jujimufu> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-27ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 351 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<fritsch> eeos: sudo aticonfig overlay-type=Xv
<jujimufu> Mandalf: visit http://www.proftpd.org/ for documentation, though
<jujimufu> aaaaand, reboot! w00t!
<eeos> fritsch done
<eeos> fritsch what is that?
<fritsch> eeos: koay, now restart kdm
<eeos> fritsch from scratch?
<fritsch> eeos: it says that the driver sould use XV overlay instead of GL
<fritsch> eeos: if you can just reboot *g*
<eeos> fritsch ok
<fritsch> eeos: or /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<fritsch> eeos: CTRL ALT Backspace might help, too *G*
<mroq> k
<eeos> fritsch see you later then
<fritsch> eeos: but save your settings, we have to restart the x server
<mroq> anyone speaks in polish? i've got a little problem with my graphic and wireless under kubuntu 6
<jujimufu> fritsch: um... the kubuntu splash screen loads just fine, but then, instead of loading X, I get a black screen. Any ideas?
<fritsch> jujimufu: what have you booted now?
<fritsch> jujimufu: can you login on a shell?
<fritsch> jujimufu: did you do sth. "overwriting" stuff with your hand compiled  dri stuff?
<DocTomoe> How can I delete a subdirectory recursively? I acidentally checked out a source tree and uploaded it to a server, now I have to get rid of all .svn subdirectories.
<fritsch> DocTomoe: rm -r "DIRECTORY"
<fritsch> DocTomoe: rm -r .svn*
<jujimufu> fritsch: I don't remember if I did. I might as well have
<fritsch> jujimufu: mmmh, have you bootet kubuntu now?
<DocTomoe> fritsch: I do not want to delete a DIRECTORY, but a given subdirectory in every branch of a directory tree
<fritsch> jujimufu: no, I thinkg *g*
<jujimufu> fritsch: and no, I can't login on a shell via a console, as no combination of Alt+Ctrl+F# works..
<jujimufu> fritsch: no, I am on another windows (ewwww) box
<fritsch> jujimufu: okay, so we have to rescue
<fritsch> DocTomoe: ah okay
<jujimufu> fritsch: I have the kubuntu live cd, wait until I get it to boot
<fritsch> jujimufu: boot up with the kubuntu live cd and chroot in
<fritsch> jujimufu: yes okay
<jujimufu> fritsch: God, I wonder how you can manage all those people together :)
<fritsch> DocTomoe: so you have .svn1 .svn2 etc. and there is a subdir in every folder?
<fritsch> DocTomoe: f. ex. .svn1/TEST .svn2/TEST etc.
<DocTomoe> fritsch: I have a images/.svn, a templates/.svn and so on, and I want to get rid of the .svn's
<fritsch> DocTomoe: okay
<fritsch> DocTomoe: a script like: for all dirs in myDirectory delete all subdirs .svn recursively, if the exist
<DocTomoe> fritsch: exactly ... sorry, my english is not that great :)
<fritsch> DocTomoe: mine, too
<fritsch> DocTomoe: what is your native language?
<fritsch> DocTomoe: a "bash script" is the way to go
<fritsch> DocTomoe: alternatively *g* the easy way
<jujimufu> fritsch: wouldn't rm -r *.svn work?
<fritsch> jujimufu: no
<fritsch> jujimufu: this will delete every file, which ends in .svn
<fritsch> jujimufu: perhaps */.svn/ :-)
<fritsch> jujimufu: but i test first
<jujimufu> fritsch: oh, ok :)
<jujimufu> fritsch: so, I booted. Whenever you are available,. tell me
<fritsch> DocTomoe: yes, this works
<qweasd> Huw to set up users on vsftpd in terminal
<qweasd> ?
<fritsch> rm -r */.svn BUT DONT make space between * and so on
<DocTomoe> fritsch: rm -rf */.svn? Will this also work with /images/foo/.svn?
<fritsch> jujimufu: okay iam right here
<qweasd> !vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 404 kB
<fritsch> DocTomoe: no
<fritsch> DocTomoe: it only does the first "ebene" then look for / ... so on
<jujimufu> fritsch: ok. I've chrooted. What do I need to change? (btw, glxgears was working just fine before)
<fritsch> jujimufu: sudo nano /etc/X11/modules
<fritsch> jujimufu: sorry
<fritsch> jujimufu: sudo nano /etc/modules
<jujimufu> fritsch: yeah.
<fritsch> jujimufu: just BEFORE, a line over i915
<fritsch> jujimufu: write intel_agp
<jujimufu> fritsch: done. Save and reboot?
<fritsch> jujimufu: yes, logout the chroot, umount and reboot
<jujimufu> fritsch: roger that :)
<jujimufu> fritsch: btw, have you ever worked with xaamp?
<fritsch> DocTomoe: you need a perl regex, which goes 0,1,...,n deep in the dirs
<fritsch> jujimufu: what is this?
<DocTomoe> fritsch: well, then it's time for learning the arcane arts of shellscripting. Thanks,nevertheless
<fritsch> DocTomoe: yes ;-)
<jujimufu> fritsch: oh, it's some bundle with apache, php and mysql servers for your PC
<fritsch> DocTomoe: it is a godd think to learn
<fritsch> DocTomoe: but there is an easy way
<DocTomoe> fritsch: sorry, no Nrnberger Trichter availible here ;)
<fritsch> jujimufu: ah okay *G* just instelled everything separately, htought it was called lamp
<fritsch> DocTomoe: lol
<jujimufu> fritsch: yeah :) it used to be called laamp, but now -for some reason- they call it xaamp
<fritsch> DocTomoe: klick mal auf ads kde icon, mache "suchen nach dateien und orndern" und gib .svn ein
<fritsch> DocTomoe: dann alle Ergebnisse lschen *G* (sorry for german)
<DocTomoe> fritsch: das problem ist: die Dateien liegen auf einem server, ber den ich nur per ssh kontrolle habe
<fritsch> DocTomoe: okay ;-) fish is your friend
<fritsch> DocTomoe: einfach im konqueror per fish ne ssh verbindung machen
<jujimufu> fritsch: well, I am having problems, because, after installing xaamp, having downloaded e107 (e107.org), I tried opening the install.php script with firefox (which opened just fine the xaamp menu), it couldn't open it :/
<fritsch> DocTomoe: einfach sftp://HOST eingeben
<fritsch> jujimufu: what do you want to do with the instal script?
<DocTomoe> oh man, I love that network transparency thing
<DocTomoe> that should have been soooo obvious
<DocTomoe> thanks!
<jujimufu> fritsch: install the e107 cms or whatever is on my PC so I can make my site there, and then upload it on some web server.
<fritsch> DocTomoe: no problem :-) just invite me for beer drinking *g*
<fritsch> jujimufu: okay
<fritsch> jujimufu: have you set up mysql correctly?
<jujimufu> fritsch: can't really tell, I just noticed: I still get the black screen :/
<fritsch> jujimufu: chroot in again
<fritsch> jujimufu: chane /etc/X11/xorg.conf from i915 to vesa
<eeos> fritsch no improvment. could you please give me the command again to move from xv to gl?
<fritsch> eeos: just sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fritsch> eeos: and look for "overlay"
<DocTomoe> fritsch: Will be glad to ... just inform me when you are in the Mainz/Wiesbaden area...
<jujimufu> fritsch: wait. my xorg.conf has i810, if I remember well. Do you mean /etc/modules?
<fritsch> eeos: try to use the radeon modul
<Synaptics> anyone can help me out. have anyone tried to use photoshop cs in kubuntu???
<eeos> fritsch radeon module?
<fritsch> jujimufu: no change i810 to vesa in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jujimufu> fritsch: ok ok
<fritsch> jujimufu: and remove i915 and intel_agp from /etc/modules
<jujimufu> fritsch: wait
<DocTomoe> Synaptics: Won't work with wine, but I heard Crossover may help
<fritsch> eeos: yes, use the radeon display driver instead of fglrx
<Synaptics> DocTomoe: where can i get crossover?
<fritsch> eeos: just for testing ...
<eeos> fritsch I thought fglrx was the radeon module
<DocTomoe> Synaptics: Crossover is a commercial product of http://www.codeweavers.com/
<fritsch> eeos: no it is the proprietary display driver from ATI
<fritsch> eeos: change /etc/X11/xorg.conf fglrx to radeon
<fritsch> eeos: you won`t have 3d accelartion, but we can try the dvd thing
<eeos> fritsch ok, then restart kdm?
<DocTomoe> Synaptics: you might want to check the compatibility database at http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/cat before buying
<fritsch> eeos: if it works, we build ne ati drivers ;-)
<fritsch> eeos: yes
<fritsch> eeos: please
<Synaptics> thanks DocTomoe . i'll check it out
<eeos> fritsch eeos: if it works, we build ne ati drivers ;-) I do not understand that
<fritsch> DocTomoe: Mainz is not very far from Karlsruhe, or is it? no
<fritsch> eeos: if this works, then this is an ati fglrx issue
<fritsch> eeos: so we build new fglrx driver from source
<eeos> fritsch ah! understand
* fritsch is listening to "Eye Of The Beholder" by Metallica on ...And Justice For All [amaroK] 
<nidal> hi all !!! I know this has been discussed a lot but couldnt get an answer thats why this post
<julien> Good morning
<fritsch> nidal: how can we help you?
<nidal> whenever I try to use apt-get , synaptic or adept  to install(behind proxy) , I get a "403 Forbidden" error
<JohnFlux_> how lude!
<fritsch> nidal: mmh perhaps your proxy blocks it?
<nidal> no , I have confirmed it
<fritsch> nidal: you can visit the urls in the browser?
<Synaptics> DocTomoe: i checked out the site you gave me. it said known not to work..............any other software recommended to run adobe photoshop cs
<JohnFlux_> nidal: which server?
<nidal> yes,
<nidal> I can visit through firefox
<fritsch> nidal: what is your /etc/apt/apt.conf
<nidal> and download the deb manually and install
<fritsch> nidal: is this the same proxy as in firefox
<fritsch> nidal: how do you set your proxy?
<nidal> ACQUIRE {
<nidal> http::proxy "http://10.9.11.50:8000/"
<nidal> }
<nidal> I tried with blank /etc/apt/apt.conf also , but same issue
<nidal> one more thing
<nidal> all the ftp mirrors pass through without any problem
<nidal> but http is causing problem
<fritsch> nidal: just try it this way: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://10.9.11.50:8000";
<DocTomoe> Synaptics: How about MacOSX, then? The Windows Emulation market is pretty thin (Wine, Crossover, CeDeGa)
<nidal> I went through googling thoroughly and came to know that many many people  have faced this problem
<fritsch> without the { in one line
<fritsch> without and without the / at last
<buz> !strigi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strigi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* buz is looking for a working deb of strigi...
<fdoving> nidal: did you try to set the proxy in /etc/environment, with HTTP_PROXY="http://10.9.11.50:8000" - then use a blank apt.conf ?
<dbglt>   realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable
<jujimufu> fritsch: I get some jibberish on top, and the rest of the screen is black
<fritsch> eeos: working?
<dbglt> any idea how to fix that? :\
<jujimufu> dbglt: download and install xlibx by hand
<fritsch> jujimufu: ohh *G* i think you have terribly messed up with "handly" installing the i915
<fritsch> jujimufu: can you login?
<jujimufu> fritsch: no, chrooting again :)
<nidal> fritsch, I tried that also , but same issue
<Synaptics> <DocTomoe> Synaptics: How about MacOSX, then? The Windows Emulation market is pretty thin (Wine, Crossover, CeDeGa)<---- im using a pc
<fritsch> jujimufu: okay chroot again, change vesa to i810 again
<fritsch> jujimufu: retry
<nidal> fdoving, I have tried that and failed
<fritsch> nidal: you tried this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186455&highlight=403+Forbidden
<DocTomoe> Synaptics: Is there no way to achieve your goals with something other than photoshop? I heard krita was useable, or gimp.
<DocTomoe> Synaptics: both can read psd (I am not sure if they can write them...)
<fritsch> nidal: they suggest chaning http to ftp
<fritsch> nidal: i read further
<Synaptics> thanks anyway
<nidal> fritsch, I have that page already opened with me and tried that also
<nidal> the issue with that is that there are some mirrors without any ftp , what to do with those ?
<jujimufu> dbglt: google for: xlibs-static and xlibs
<nidal> and becoz of this issue , tools like "easyubuntu" and "automatix" are failing
<fritsch> nidal: yes i know, i just search
<frootstripe> f
<nidal> fritsch , its really amazing man !! no solution yet for such an issue :)
<fritsch> nidal: i have another solution
<nidal> please tell
<fritsch> nidal: Acquire::::Proxy "false";
<nidal> dude !!! I have tried that also
<fritsch> nidal: do this, which DISABLES proxy
<fritsch> nidal: and export your proxy in /etc/environment
<nidal> ohhhh I missed the second step
<nidal> no , but I have set up proxy in system level
<nidal> is that you want
<nidal> I mean
<nidal> export http_proxy=10.9.11.10:8000
<nidal> ?
<fritsch> nidal: yes
<fritsch> nidal: and what happens now?
<fdoving> nidal: with http://
<fritsch> nidal: sudo apt-get update possible?
<nidal> I had tried that also man
<fritsch> nidal: yes with http, please
<fritsch> nidal: set apt.conf proxy on false and enable it system wide
<nidal> enable what ?
<nidal> please clarify
<fritsch> nidal: okay
<fdoving> ok, i need to setup at test environment for this. I can't belive this is a bug in apt.
<fritsch> nidal: /etc/apt/apt.conf set Acquire::::Proxy "false";
<fdoving> nidal: hang on, seting up squid.
<nidal> ok
<fritsch> nidal: in /etc/environment add http_proxy=http://10.9.11.10:8000"
<fritsch> nidal: in /etc/environment add http_proxy="http://10.9.11.10:8000"
<fritsch> nidal: after new login, give it a try
<fdoving> nidal: you are aware of that changes in /etc/environment needs a re-login to be activated?
<fritsch> nidal: do what fdoving suggests ;-) re log in
<nidal> a "source /etc/environment" would do right?
<fritsch> nidal: sudo nano /etc/environment
<fritsch> nidal: environment has nothing to do with apt
<nidal> I understand that
<fritsch> eeos: still there?
<jujimufu> fritsch: black screen again. I will try and uninstall any changes I did.
<fdoving> nidal: yes. source would do it. you can check with 'env|grep -i proxy'
<eeos> fritsch yes, I need to finish something beafore having another go
<nidal> its fine
<fritsch> jujimufu: we undid every change "we two" have done
<fritsch> eeos: okay
<nidal> root@pirana:~# echo $http_proxy
<nidal> http://10.9.11.10:8000
<fritsch> nidal: okay
<fritsch> nidal: now do: sudo apt-get update
<beazely> are ata timeouts a known issue with kernel 2.6.15-26-686? i went back to 2.6.15-25-686 and they stopped, it causes a couple of second system freeze everytime it happens
<fritsch> nidal: and this does not work
<Synaptics> hello, i just remembered..........how do i check my status on my Lan/wireless. example.........in windows there is usually a small icon on the taskbar if we're connected or not...........any ideas if there are anything similar as that in kubuntu?
<nidal> it does NOT buddy
<fritsch> Synaptics: sudo apt-get install kwirelessmonitor
<nidal> I had tried all these several times
<fritsch> nidal: with the same errors
<jujimufu> fritsch: yeah, i figured. That's why I will try and undo what I did before coming here...
<Synaptics> thank you fritsch
<nidal> fritsch , with the same error
<fritsch> nidal: mmmh try to delete the whole PROXY line in /etc/apt.conf
<fritsch> nidal: this causes problems for some users
<fritsch> nidal: please try
<nidal> I had (and have now) tried that also
<nidal> but SAME problem
<nidal> infact what I understand from my (extensive) googling is that many people have faced this and they have tried all these
<nidal> but some have not been able to get it done with all these
<fritsch> nidal: you are one of these i think
<nidal> indeed :)
<nidal> and I am not alone
<fritsch> nidal: mmh "just a shot in the blue" *g* wait
<fritsch> nidal: sudo ifconfig ethX mtu 1452
<nidal> there are many guys in my office would like to migrate to kubuntu
<fritsch> nidal: where ethX ist your network device
<nidal> and all of them are getting stuck at this point
<fdoving> nidal: this works for me.
<fdoving> nidal: 'sudo -s' to get a root shell,  then: export http_proxy="http://proxy.ip:3128" and then 'apt-get update'. this works.
<fritsch> fdoving: i think he has found an apt bug, many have this
<fritsch> fdoving: he is doing it all right, i think
<nidal> I am already sodoED to -i
<nidal> and exported the proxy already
<nidal> now trying "apt-get update"
<jujimufu> fritsch: ok, I think I am d00med. In the "common" directory of files I tried to install, there is only an install.sh file, and no uninstall file...
<fdoving> 99% [Connecting to 192.168.10.1 (192.168.10.1)] 
<fdoving> says my apt.-
<fritsch> nidal: you need to authentificate with the proxy? username, owd?
<fritsch> jujimufu: sh install.sh ..uninstall
<fritsch> jujimufu: yes you are :-)
<fritsch> jujimufu: NEVER overwrite debian installations
<fritsch> jujimufu: google fro dri-common uninstall
<fritsch> jujimufu: and everything had just worked, if you had modprobed i915
<fritsch> jujimufu: mmmh, lets try to fix it
<nidal> fritsch, no authentication
<fritsch> jujimufu: sudo apt-get install rcconf (in your chroot shell)
<nidal> I am trying apt-get update
<fritsch> jujimufu: sudo rcconf
<nidal> and result is promising
<fritsch> jujimufu: disable kdm from starting
<Synaptics> fritsch:  what happens if we overwrite debian installations?
<nidal> now I am not getting any 403 errors
<fritsch> nidal: if this is working you have done something terrible wrong in /etc/entironment
<jujimufu> fritsch: um.. I try to apt-get from the chrooted, and I get this: "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<fritsch> nidal: check /etc/environment for the correct entries
<fritsch> jujimufu: yes this sucks ;-)
<nidal> fritsch, I have not changed those things from default except setting up proxy
<nidal> I think what corrected the problem is "ifconfig eth0 mtu 1452"
<fritsch> nidal: yes the default proxy in /etc/apt.conf make problems, the False line which is now away, i think
<fdoving> nidal: could it be upper/lowercase http_proxy vs HTTP_PROXY ?
<fritsch> nidal: hehe *G* cool
<fritsch> fdoving: it is the mtu ;-) hehe
<nidal> I tried both UPPER and lower man
<nidal> i think its the mtu
<fritsch> nidal: hehe mtu *g* how cool
<fdoving> hah :)
<fritsch> nidal: then hardcode the mtu in /etc/network/interfaces
<nidal> now still I have some errors , but those are specific ones like dupicate entries and all
<nidal> I need to clear up my /etc/apt/sources.list to a good list
<nidal> can you suggest me one ?
<fritsch> mtu 1452
<fritsch> nidal: you are running kubuntu?
<nidal> I need all non-free packages like mp3 , w32 etc
<fritsch> nidal: on an i386?
<nidal> yes KUBUNTU
<nidal> yaaa
<fdoving> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nidal> IBM thinkpad
<nidal> I had seen that page also
<fritsch> nidal: wget http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/sources.list
<jujimufu> fritsch: dri.freedesktop.org is driving me crazy: tehre is not one page entitled "remove" or "uninstall"
<nidal> ok , I will try this
<nidal> but please tell me one thing
<nidal> what was the issue with MTU ?
<fritsch> nidal: add the mtu 1452 under you device
<nidal> why did it behave so crazy with this mtu ?
<fritsch> nidal: if the mtu is too high, you cannot access some sites during a nat
<nidal> and before I changed to 1452( as per your suggestion) it was 1500
<fritsch> nidal: http://www.eastserve.com/opencms/opencms/My_Computer/help_support/mtu.html <- just the beginning
<nidal> anyway this is an amazing hack man
<fritsch> nidal: yes 1500 ist the default
<nidal> I really appreciate it
<fritsch> nidal: :-) no problem
<fritsch> jujimufu: still there?
<nidal> in fact there are many guys in my office eager to migrate to kubuntu(from windoz)
<fritsch> jujimufu: go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<fritsch> nidal: now they can start ;-)
<nidal> and I was holding just becoz of this
<fritsch> nidal: but a solution woul also be, change the mtu of the router ...
<nidal> really man
<nidal> router ?
<fritsch> nidal: okay *G* just a beer again for me and fdoving
<nidal> :)
<fritsch> nidal: your gateway, proxy how you call it ...
<nidal> yaaah, I will try that
<fritsch> nidal: change it there and your clients won`t have this problem anymore
<jujimufu> fritsch:I am installing rcconf from debs
<fritsch> nidal: you know how to change the mtu in /etc/network/interfaces?
<nidal> infact first I thought its the problem with the proxy, so just for this machine I had set up an alternate squid proxy
<nidal> yaah , I am quite comfortable with these things
<fritsch> jujimufu: just go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<fritsch> jujimufu: we can try: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite x*
<nidal> but not as good as you to think of issues like this :-)
<fritsch> jujimufu: or udo dpkg -i --force-all x*
<fritsch> nidal: this mtu stuff is a very ugly problem ... had to cope with it many times
<thyko> fdoving: i usually have to use "make image" first for the normalize option to be available, then write the image of the normalized songs
<jujimufu> fritsch: I still get the ""sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()" error
<fritsch> nidal: starting 5 years ago, when i got DSL
<thyko> i was hoping it was posible to have it all done in one step
<nidal> thanx a lot fritsch, you know I was struggling with this for past 2-3 days
<thyko> like with nero
<nidal> and wasted a hell lot of problem with googling
<nidal> this was my last resort :)
<fritsch> jujimufu: okay, sudo su oder does just "su" work?
<nidal> and it did click
<fritsch> nidal: just try, if it works after the reboot *g*
<fritsch> don`t forget to set the mtu
<nidal> ohhh sure , I will get back to you again
<fdoving> thyko: understand.. not sure that is possible, i don't make audio-cds often..
<jujimufu> fritsch: yeah
<fritsch> jujimufu: have don su?
<jujimufu> fritsch: I just executed "su"
<jujimufu> yah
<fritsch> jujimufu: worked?
<jujimufu> it worked :)
<fritsch> jujimufu: you are now root?
<fritsch> jujimufu: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/x*
<jujimufu> yes
<jujimufu> fritsch: working :)
<fritsch> jujimufu: after that sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl*
<jujimufu> ok, thanks :D
<fritsch> jujimufu: this will need some time ;-)
<jujimufu> I can see :/
<jujimufu> meh
<fritsch> jujimufu: working, this is REALLY not a clean solution
<fritsch> jujimufu: this tries "forcing" the old ubuntu install files
<jujimufu> fritsch: meh. I hope it won't tamper with any of my desktops or so
<fritsch> jujimufu: just ask before
<fritsch> jujimufu: i have messed up so many systems *G* with the golden trio
<jujimufu> fritsch: I will keep that in mind :)
<jujimufu> fritsch: I've also messed up with lots of linux
<fritsch> jujimufu: ./configure && make && make install <- this can be really fuck
<jujimufu> lol :D
<jujimufu> yeah
<jujimufu> takes hours
<jujimufu> and then, in the end, you just see an error
<jujimufu> meh
<jujimufu> ok, it finished
<jujimufu> should I restart?
<fritsch> jujimufu: both commands?
<jujimufu> yah
<jujimufu> :)
<fritsch> okay, log out and restart ...
<fritsch> jujimufu: let`s see if you have to reinstal
<fritsch> jujimufu: you are not from Germany, or?
<jujimufu> fritsch: ah, no :)
<jujimufu> fritsch: ich kann kaen deutsch
<jujimufu> :)
<jujimufu> I'm from greece
<fritsch> jujimufu: it is totally boring here *g* everybody has gone to hollidays
<jujimufu> fritsch: well, here too..
<fritsch> jujimufu: just sitting alone in my students home
<jujimufu> fritsch: I am sitting home and studying for my re-exams
<fritsch> jujimufu: uuuh, i know this feeling ... failed some times, too
<fritsch> jujimufu: what do you study?
<jujimufu> fritsch: I am still in school
<fritsch> jujimufu: ups :-)
<jujimufu> fritsch: I have to sit again for maths and physics courses.
<fritsch> reboot working?
<jujimufu> fritsch: wait
<fritsch> jujimufu: what do you do in math, perhaps i can help
<jujimufu> fritsch: tons of things, from vectors to calculus (differentiation, integration, volumes of revolution etc), statistics, probabilities and stuff
<fritsch> jujimufu: sound pretty cool :-)
<jujimufu> I've finished studying most of those. I only have half a chapter to finish, and then I will just review everything, and give myself 2 hours to re-write the actual test I gave in June to see how I go.
<fritsch> jujimufu: me has never todo math, done every on here at the university
<jujimufu> fritsch: it is. Actually, I find maths quite fascinating :)
<fritsch> jujimufu: me, too
<jujimufu> fritsch: and physics is just a piece of cake, once you have done THAT much maths before
<fritsch> jujimufu: but university is finished for math
<jujimufu> heh
<jujimufu> things just cooled down here...
<jujimufu> what happened to everyone? :)
<fritsch> jujimufu: does your computer work?
<fritsch> jujimufu: rebot fine?
<jujimufu> just a few seconds..
<jujimufu> wait
<jujimufu> YUSH!
<jujimufu> thanks SOOOOO much :D :D
<fritsch> jujimufu: it works, hehe :-)
<jujimufu> btw, what are you studying?
<fritsch> jujimufu: do: glxinfo |grep -i direct
<jujimufu> fritsch: oh, man... "direct rendering: No"
<jujimufu> ok, I will modprobe it and jsut restart X
<fritsch> jujimufu: try
<jujimufu> fritsch: hm...
<jujimufu> fritsch: doesn't work :(
<jujimufu> but wiat
<jujimufu> this is a new xorg.conf
<jujimufu> I can restore with the xorg.conf I had before coming here
<fritsch> jujimufu: no just change to i810 driver
<jujimufu> wait
<jujimufu> it is the old one
<jujimufu> and it is using the i810 driver
<fritsch> okay, wait we solve this ;-)
<fritsch> jujimufu: pastebin : LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<jujimufu> huh
<jujimufu> ?
<jujimufu> oh, wait
<fritsch> jujimufu: could you pastebin this
<fritsch> jujimufu: ?
<jujimufu> http://pastebin.ca/142223
<jujimufu> fritsch: I just hadn'
<jujimufu> t realised it was a command :)
<fritsch> you have done the command with "LIBGL_DEBUG" in front?
<jujimufu> yeah
<fritsch> don`t think so
<fritsch> sure?
<fritsch> jujimufu: lsmod |grep i915 what does this say?
<jujimufu> well, I did LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo  > Desktop/pastebin.txt so that I could copy it to my usb and transfer it to this PC to upload it
<fritsch> jujimufu: oh what a mess *G*
<fritsch> jujimufu: okay
<jujimufu> fritsch: lsmod gives i915, and drm
<fritsch> jujimufu: how many connection are behind i915
<jujimufu> the connections is the second or last number?
<fritsch> jujimufu: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa libgl1-mesa-dri libglu1-mesa --reinstall
<jujimufu> oi oi oi
<jujimufu> I have to change my internet connection to the other PC
<jujimufu> I have only one cable yet
<jujimufu> meh
<jujimufu> wait
<fritsch> jujimufu: after that: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa*
<jujimufu> brb
<jujimufu_> fritsch: back
<jujimufu_> fritsch: I just executed the first command
<jujimufu_> fritsch: and now the second one successfully
<jujimufu> ok
<jujimufu> fritsch: what now?
<fritsch> jujimufu: glxinfo |grep -i direct
<jujimufu> file:///home/jujimufu/Desktop/pastebin.txt
<jujimufu> no wait
<jujimufu> direct rendering: No
<jujimufu> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<jujimufu> there
<fritsch> jujimufu: bad
<jujimufu> maybe X needs reboot?
<fritsch> jujimufu: wait i looko what to reinstall *g*
<fritsch> jujimufu: try
<jujimufu> ok
<jujimufu> brb
<jujimufu> fritsch: didn't work :\
<fritsch> jujimufu: okay, what says:
<fritsch> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxgears
<fritsch> glxinfo did really say nothing :-)
<fritsch> jujimufu: cd /usr
<fritsch> jujimufu: find . -iname *libGL*
<fritsch> jujimufu: are there any others then in /usr/lib and in /usr/lib/xorg/modules ...
<jujimufu> jujimufu@llamas-ass:/usr$ find .-iname *libGL*
<jujimufu> find: .-iname: No such file or directory
<jujimufu> find: *libGL*: No such file or directory
<fritsch> jujimufu:  find . -iname *libGL*
<fritsch> jujimufu: space after the "dot"
<jujimufu> oh, ok
<jujimufu> wait
<jujimufu> now what do I do? it hasn't finished yet
<Mick7> hello to all
<jujimufu> hey Mick7
<jujimufu> :)
<Mick7> I've a question
<jujimufu> shoot :D
<fritsch> jujimufu: wating for you output
<Mick7> if I change my motherboard asus
<Mick7> to a gigabite
<fritsch> jujimufu: pastbin the output, or message in private
<Mick7> i must re-install
<Mick7> my operating system?
<fritsch> Mick7: you don`t have to
<fritsch> Mick7: at least Linux will run fine
<jujimufu> Mick7: merely recompile the kernel, and not even that is necessary.
<fritsch> Mick7: modules are "loaded" at the startup
<fritsch> jujimufu: no :-)
<jujimufu> oh, ok:)
<Mick7> oh ok
<fritsch> Mick7: booting should just be fine
<Mick7> and for windows it's the same thing?
<fritsch> Mick7: ubuntu uses initrd stuff and a kernel which boots nearly everywhere
<fritsch> Mick7: Windows LOOL
<fritsch> Mick7: reinstall
<Mick7> ohh
<Mick7> 'cause i've
<fritsch> Mick7: or have a try
<Mick7> kubuntu 6.06
<Mick7> and windows xp
<fritsch> Mick7: if it`s the same chipset you can have luck
<Mick7> mmmmmm
<jujimufu> oh, meh
<Mick7> no
<Mick7> now i've via technology
<Mick7> and on the future
<Mick7> nvidia
<Mick7> so, is not the same chipset
<fritsch> Mick7: linux will boot fine
<fritsch> Mick7: windows will not
<fritsch> Mick7: but have a try
<Mick7> so..I must re-install windows and let linux like now
<Mick7> ok thanxs
<fritsch> Mick7: ubuntu installs it`s drivers while starting up, udev and discover do a good job
<Mick7> =)
<fritsch> Mick7: no problem
<fritsch> Mick7: windows will kill your grub
<fritsch> Mick7: so after that you have to "reinstall" your boot manager
<Mick7> ohh shit
<fritsch> Mick7: no problem *g* just don`t overwrite your linux installation
<Mick7> oh ok
<Mick7> because i change processor from Athlon 64 3200+ socket 754 to Athlon 64 4200+ X2
<fdoving> Mick7: howto reinstall grub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub
<Mick7> oh thanxs
<Mick7> ok see u soon
<Mick7> bye bye
<fdoving> Mick7: just make sure you use your own partition names/numbers and not copy the ones from the howto. :)
<fritsch> bye
<fdoving> bye.
<fritsch> hehe
<jujimufu> fritsch: ok
<fritsch> jujimufu: working?
<fritsch> jujimufu: glxinfo |grep -i direct
<jujimufu> nah
<jujimufu> still at "no"
<eeos> fritsch hi there
<eeos> fritsch just finished. I did what you suggested, but apparently can not init the xv video driver
<fritsch> eeos: radeon does not work either?
<fritsch> eeos: or noe XV support?
<eeos> fritsch still, at stage one, using fglrx,
<eeos> fritsch i did what u suggested first
<eeos> fritsch settig the xv thing
<fritsch> eeos: yes, can you test with "radeon" driver instead of "flgrx"?
<eeos> fritsch yes , i will but i wanted to finish test 1 first
<fritsch> eeos: okay
<eeos> fritsch if it says cannot init xv video driver would like to understand why
<fritsch> eeos: your fglrx says it?
<fritsch> eeos: xine, when fglrx is loaded?
<eeos> fritsch yes, xine
<fritsch> eeos: you have to enbale the XV Overly in xorg.conf
<eeos> fritsch well kaffeine using the xine engine
<eeos> fritsch how?
<fritsch> eeos:  Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"
<fritsch> eeos: in your xorg.conf
<eeos> fritsch where in the xorg.conf
<eeos> ?
<fritsch> eeos: under the Driver "fglrx"
<eeos> fritsch section Device?
<nidal> fritsch, now everything works man !!
<nidal> I could fetch all the needed packages
<nidal> thanx again
<fritsch> nidal: :-) nice to have helped
<fritsch> nidal: help your collegues, so that they all cann run kubuntu in future
<nidal> thats what I am trying also
<nidal> infact I was running redhat for past 5 years and when kubuntu came out i migrated myself
<nidal> so when they all were asking me  which distro to choose , I was suggesting kubuntu
<nidal> but this was the only issue we had
<eeos> fritsch in Section Device of the xorg.conf
<exceswater> hi people
<exceswater> :D
<fritsch> eeos: yes
<exceswater> who can help me with an advice about installing a gamer
<fritsch> eeos: sorry, just right busy
<exceswater> ... a game sorry
<eeos> fritsch ok rebooting here thanks!
<jujimufu> exceswater: what game?
<jujimufu> hey slaughterhouse!
<jujimufu> wb :D
<exceswater> fachoda
<exceswater> i dunno how to install it
<exceswater> jujimufu: still there ?
<jujimufu> exceswater: yah, sorry
<jujimufu> exceswater: wait
<abattoir> jujimufu: that was for me?
<jujimufu> lol yeah :D
<jujimufu> nice nick :)
<abattoir> jujimufu: thanks for the welcome :)
<jujimufu> exceswater: what problems do you have installing it?
<exceswater> i just don't know how to install
<jujimufu> oh :)
<exceswater> i unzipped it
<exceswater> now i have a folder...
<eeos> fritsch I added
<exceswater> make doesn't make nothing :D
<fritsch> eeos: working?
<eeos> Option "VideoOverlay" "on"
<eeos> in the xorg.conf
<jujimufu> exceswater: ok, is there a "install.sh" file in the folder?
<eeos> but it does still say can't init videao driver xv
<eeos> why?
<fritsch> eeos: okay, if it does not work, try changing fglrx to radeon (mmmh could crash, but try)
<fritsch> eeos: you are still using fglrx?
<eeos> fritsch yes
<fritsch> eeos: also have Driver "fglrx" in xorg.conf
<fritsch> eeos: don`t know
<fritsch> eeos: don`tknow did not change this?
<fritsch> eeos: please try Driver "radeon" instead
<fritsch> eeos: and check
<fritsch> eeos: if this is working we build ne fglrx
<eeos> fritsch I have driver fglrx
<fritsch> eeos: you Driver "radeon" please
<fritsch> eeos: just for testing
<eeos> fritsch how
<fritsch> eeos: I said 5 times ;-)
<fritsch> eeos: change in /etc/xorg.conf Driver "fglrx" to Driver "radeon"
<fritsch> eeos: and restart your X
<eeos> fritsch ok
<sleeptyper> say, how i config kubuntu to use BT-Exact's IPv6 tunnel ?
<tonioab49> hello how can i get help ?
<sleeptyper> on what?
<dhq> hey all
<dhq> how do i connect my cell via bluetooth to use the internet
<tonioab49> well i get a black screen just after kdm
<tonioab49> on kubuntu dapper drake
<sleeptyper> no idea, i installed kubuntu yesterday :)
<sleeptyper> that ended 16 years era of windows :P
<fdoving> sleeptyper: isn't there a setup-guide at bt exacts site?
<sleeptyper> need to take a look...
<fdoving> most tunnel brokers have guides and/or scripts for setup.
<jujimufu> dhq: run the bluetooth obex client
<sleeptyper> all my bookmarks are in the backup, which i had to do when windose  b0rked for the last time
<dhq> jujimufu: but that is only to send files o guess
<jujimufu> dhq: oh
<fritsch> dhq: what phone is it?
<sleeptyper> object exchange - used for file transfers, synchro etc...   not for ppp
<dhq> nokia 6681
<dhq> sleeptyper: so you mean i can use my pc internet on my cell
<fritsch> dhq: i managed this get working with a Motorola once
<fritsch> dhq: but have to remember
<sleeptyper> you can,but not via OBEX
<dhq> sleeptyper: thats what i was saying
<sleeptyper> yes
<fritsch> dhq: idea: connection with bluetooth tools, dialin with wvdial
<dhq> sleeptyper: fritsch: so u know any way
<fritsch> dhq: this could work
<sleeptyper> virtual serial port might do the trick
<jujimufu> !bluez-utils
<ubotu> bluez-utils: Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 189 kB, installed size 636 kB
<jujimufu> what about this?
<jujimufu> and then setup the mobile as a modem
<dhq> no that will be me using the mobile as a modem i want it vice verca
<fritsch> dhq: vice versa?
<fritsch> dhq: go online with your handy, over your computer?
<dhq> fritsch: yup
<fritsch> dhq: oooh, sorry never managed this to get working
<fritsch> dhq: mmmh never tried ;-)
<dhq> fritsch: hmmmm :(
<sleeptyper> it's just about making a bridge from ethernet (or anything you use for internet) to the BT virtual serial port, then getting the phone browser to use the same serial for connection
<dhq> sleeptyper: yes i need the guide
<sleeptyper> latter may be very complicated ;)
<sleeptyper> does the phone support wlan?
<dhq> sleeptyper: well on windows i did it
<sleeptyper> how?
<dhq> well via serial port and then used m-router
<sleeptyper> ok
<sleeptyper> then you just need to replicate the windows setup to kubuntu
<sleeptyper> how, i don't know...
<dhq> sleeptyper: same problem here
<dhq> gotta goolgleit out
<sleeptyper> yep
<fdoving> dhq: check out http://gnubox.dnsalias.org/gnubox/
<dhq> fdoving: thanx
<liviux> hi all. does anyone know how I can read avi format whit kubuntu 6.06? Wich of driver package are needeed?
<Healot> liviux, follow the next links
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<DocTomoe> Another day, another problem. Does anyone in here know a way to alter the contents of an existing file (e.g. via a regex) in a bash script?
<liviux> ok ok thanks a lot
<fdoving> DocTomoe: yes, what is it you're trying to do?
<Healot> the only regexep i work with is using .NET Framework
<DocTomoe> fdoving: I am trying to automate creation of apache config files for virtual hosts.
<DocTomoe> fdoving: I'd like to load a template and change one part of it with the variable
<fdoving> DocTomoe: ok, i have a script for that somewhere.. you can have it for free..  hang on i'll try to find it.
<deb> Hi *
<Jucato> hi
<deb> I just updated to edgy . Everything is working fine. But I don't see the printer setting options .
<Jucato> hm.... is there a kubuntu+1 channel for Edgy questions?
<deb> under system settings.
<deb> Jucato: thanks :)
<Jucato> deb: no kubuntu+1 but there is #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> Hobbsee: can Kubuntu Edgy questions be asked in #ubuntu+1
<fdoving> Jucato: they can, but i think it's often easier to get answers here.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sure, or here
<deb> Hobbsee: I guess we can . I have another machine and I upgraded to edgy with ubuntu. In that I installed gnome-cups-manager . So, I have printer settings there
<Hobbsee> Jucato: here is the channel for kubuntu based stuff - ubuntu+1 is edgy stuff - like, not DM specific
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ok. I was just wondering where people like deb should go to for their Kubuntu Edgy questions :-D
<Jucato> thanks!
<Hobbsee> hey nice!  they fixed the bug of the printers being shown as the only thing in hte menu
<Hobbsee> deb: find the pritner settings from printers in system settings
<deb> Hobbsee: I can't find it there
<fdoving> DocTomoe: sorry, i can't find the script. you can replace stuff with sed, 'man sed' awk can also be used. i remember i used the bash 'read' feature alot in my script. to input stuff directly.
<Jucato> is the new USplash, with better image quality capabilities, implemented in Knot 1 already??
<deb> Jucato: nope. not yet
<Jucato> and I'm guessing that the new System Settings layout has not been included either?
<DocTomoe> fdoving: thanks for your pointers ... that should help :)
<deb> Jucato: I think the new system setting is implemented.
<Hobbsee> deb: you couldnt find system settings, or you couldnt find anything marked printers?
<deb> Jucato: because I see a lot of changes in the edgy's system setting window .
<dungkal> deb, i lost track of your discussion. but i think that gnome-cups-manager is better than k printer manager in installing shared printers on the fly.
<deb> dungkal: the printer option is missing .
<grothesk> How does the default bootsplash of kubuntu dapper look like? kubuntu logo and a small window where bootmessages scroll by?
<deb> dungkal: under system setting .
<deb> grothesk: yes u r right
<Healot> oh baby listen, music is power
<grothesk> How can I tell grub to use a symlink to the kernel rather than vmlinuz-KERNELVERSION ?
<grothesk> I'd prefer a link to vmlinuz instead.
<Healot> vmlinuz is the symlink
<grothesk> Hum... In my menu.lst is no connection to vmlinuz.
<grothesk>  kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda2 vga=0x31B ro quiet splash
<grothesk>  kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 vga=0x31B ro quiet splash
<Healot> the Default <<
<Healot> ls -l /boot/vmlinuz << you;ll see
<grothesk> I'd like the kernel update to create a vmlinuz symlink.
<grothesk> Right now it configures the menu.lst accordingly.
<grothesk> But my menu.lst does not exist on the kubuntu partition but somewher else so dpkg does not change it.
<sleeptyper> eerr...
<sleeptyper> easiest way to see free  hd space ?
<Jucato> sleeptyper: in the command line, "df -h"
<Jucato> In Konqueror, right-click in an empty space and select Properties. It will display the free space of the partition where the current folder is in near the bottom
<Jucato> take note, Linux doesn't usually see "disks" the way Windows does. It sees "partitions"
<Jucato> ... partitions and mount points...
<eeos> fritsch are you there?
<Jucato> sleeptyper: if you want to have a graphical represnetation of used/free disk space, you can install a program called "filelight"
<Jucato> !info filelight
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<sleeptyper> hmm
<fritsch> eeos: yes! just waited for you very long?
<nagyv_> KDE and Firefox      I started to google after a nice viual integration of Firefox into  KDE, but couldn't fine anything. Could someone help me out, or this question is not yet solved?
<fritsch> eeos: it did not come up with the radeon?
<Jucato> nagyv_: you can set KDE to make GTK apps use the same widget Style and Fonts as KDE. System Settings > Appearance > GTK Style and Fonts
<Jucato> nagyv_: then you could look for a Firefox theme that resemebles the icon theme you're using
<eeos> fritsch the laptop froze, had to go into text mode and reconfig the xconf
<nagyv_> Jucato: yes I have found this too, but for example I like  a lot the translucent menus, and they are not "inherited" by Firefox
<fritsch> eeos: okay? we build flrx from source?
<Jucato> oh, I think that's a bit more difficult to do
<eeos> fritsch not really ok, i do not understand why the fglrx module does not take the xv option
<fritsch> eeos: me, a bug?
<eeos> fritsch I think so, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Jucato> translucent menus are handled by the KDE styles. I don't think GTK can imitate that...
<eeos> fritsch what do you suggest?
<nagyv_> Jucato: thx for the info
<fritsch> eeos: building fglrx packages from the current release of ati
<fritsch> eeos: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<eeos> fritsch ta! I will read about it, and try to figure out
<fritsch> eeos: okay, now i have time for you ;-)
<eeos> fritsch ta
<fritsch> eeos: finally repaired kjujimufus X
<fritsch> eeos: oh man ;-)
<fritsch> eeos: this was a big mess
<eeos> fritsch downloading new fglrx
<fritsch> eeos: just do everything like in the howto
<eeos> fritsch yes, then weill call you back
<fritsch> eeos: but with the 64 bit installer
<fritsch> eeos: very important
<fritsch> eeos: Make sure you blacklist fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<fritsch> eeos: if not, he will use the daper installed one
<eeos> fritsch blacklist ?
<fritsch> eeos: yes, that the "default installed" one is NOT loaded
<eeos> fritsch how do i do that?
<fritsch> sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<fritsch> eeos: and play fglrx in these
<fritsch> eeos: and place ...
<fritsch> eeos: they say, just try
<fritsch> eeos: you will see after the reboot *g*
<eeos> fritsch if i black list before installing new one, then it will not work?
<fritsch> eeos: no, just blacklist it
<fritsch> eeos: install the new ones
<fritsch> eeos: reboot
<eeos> fritsch in that order :-D
<fritsch> eeos: AFTER the new ones have been installed
<fritsch> yes ;-)
<fritsch> eeos: how far have you come already?
<eeos> fritsch just finished downloading
<fritsch> eeos: and have in mind, you have to recreate the kernel modul, when installing a new kernel ...
<eeos> fritsch installing new kernel?
<fritsch> eeos: means doing the module-assistant stuff again
<fritsch> eeos: if there are security updates, or such ...
<fritsch> eeos: you se later in the howto
<eeos> fritsch do I need to install new kernel? not just new kernel modules?
<fritsch> eeos: yes
<fritsch> eeos: ;-) lol
<fritsch> eeos: no new kernel
<eeos> fritsch ah! :-)
<fritsch> eeos: but IF you install a new one, you have to build fglx stuff again
<fritsch> eeos: but also not the whole stuff, only the modules
<eeos> fritsch ah! thanks!
<carrera911> Hi all, has anyone succeded in setting up an Iiyama S702GT at 100 Hz?
<fritsch> eeos: finished?
<eeos> fritsch no still i deep water
<eeos> fritsch it says
<fritsch> eeos: yes? don`t paste too much
<ninHer> hi all
* tk is away, sleep [l/ off] [p/off] 
<Jucato> hi
<fritsch> eeos: shortly afk - washing the dishes (social day)
<eeos> fritsch dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/etc/X11/Xsession.d/70fglrx_32bit_dri': Directory not empty
<eeos> fritsch talk to you later
<rkd> what program would you recommend to test that my webcam is working?
<rkd> (v4l webcam)
<eeos> brb
<fritsch> eeos: working?
<fritsch> eeos: just running new ati fgllrx?
<eeos> fritsch ye, but not working
<fritsch> eeos: same error in xine?
<eeos> eeos still cannot init xv driver
<fritsch> eeos: please pastebin your xorg.conf
<eeos> fritsch still cannot init xv driver
<exotic> fritsch: when i run CP it gives:
<eeos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<exotic> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<exotic>   Major opcode:  145
<exotic>   Minor opcode:  3
<exotic>   Resource id:  0x0
<exotic> Failed to open device
<exotic> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<fritsch> exotic: don`t paste
<exotic>   Major opcode:  145
<exotic>   Minor opcode:  3
<exotic>   Resource id:  0x0
<exotic> Failed to open device
<Jucato> exotic: pleas use pastebin
<Jucato> !pastebin > exotic
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont flood
<exotic> fritsch: sorry, :$
<fritsch> exotic: just normal, because you don`t have a wacom graphics thing
<Jucato> exotic: fritsch is right. it's just normal. but if you want to get rid of it, you can try this out: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7964.0
<gan|y|med> hello
<Jucato> hi
<fritsch> eeos: pasteibin?
<gan|y|med> where is the ifstate file stored in ubuntu?
<gan|y|med> hello
<exotic> fritsch: it always runs okay, but not now!
<exotic> Jucato:i'll check this
<fritsch> what is cp? and what means "not now"?
<fritsch> cp is copy? or something else?
<Kyral_Laptop> cp copy
<Kyral_Laptop> man cp
<Jucato> no, fritsch is asking what exotic meant by "CP"
<fritsch> Kyral_Laptop: you are funny :-)
<Kyral_Laptop> ah
<exotic> fritsc: cp is control panel
<exotic> fritsch: cp is control panel
<fritsch> exotic: why do you start it from a shell?
<Jucato> exotic: do you mean System Settings?
<fritsch> exotic: kcontrol
<exotic> fritsch: kcontrol, and sudo kcontrol, give me the same error msg,..
<Jucato> exotic: use kdesu
<fritsch> exotic: this it open?
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<fritsch> exotic: you get these "errors" and nothing opens?
<fritsch> exotic: or it works?
<fritsch> exotic: you can get rid of your so called errors, with the link Jucato provided
<exotic> fritsch:it opens,... but just wondering about the error
<Jucato> exotic: also, you don't really need to launch KControl or System Settings as root. There is an "Administrator Mode" in those settings where you need to be root/administrator
<exotic> Jucato:explain more plz
<exotic> Jucato:the link u gave me, what exactly to uncomment in the code?
<Jucato> exotic: when you need to do something as root in System Settings or KControl, there's an Administrator Mode button at the bottom which will let you temporarily login as root only for that particular setting
<fritsch> exotic: this is no error ;-) I just can`t find the wacom stuff
<Jucato> exotic: no, don't uncomment them. You need to comment them (put # at the beginning of the line).
<Jucato> comment them out*
<Jucato> Kyral_Laptop: just wondering, are you the same Kyral from Ubuntuforums?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: likely
<Jucato> ^_^
* Hobbsee attacks Kyral_Laptop with a large trout
<Jucato> lol
<Kyral_Laptop> Jucato: yah
<Kyral_Laptop> though I haven't logged in in over a year
<Jucato> eheh! no wonder the name looked familiar. ^_^
<pierre__> hello, i would like to "hide" a folder, like /home/name/.aMule/ for example, someone knows ?
<Jucato> pierre__: just rename the folder and add a "." at the beginning
<Kyral_Laptop> pierre__: its already hidden
<Hobbsee> pierre__: all files and folders with "." in front of them are hidden
<pierre__> ok thanks
<Kyral_Laptop> though thats just a convention
<Kyral_Laptop> nothing is required to honor it
<tonioab49> do you know about a problem like a black screen after kdm ?
<pierre__> what's kdm ?
<Jucato> KDE Display Manager.
<Jucato> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 600 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<Jucato> it basically handles the (graphical) login
<exotic> Jucato:commented them out, still get the same msg!
<Jucato> exotic: you need to restart X. Save anything you need to save, then press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<sleeptyper> crap... forecastfox jammed Firefox
<drayen_> How do i remove a package (powernowd) without removeing the whole kubuntu-desktop package as well?
<Jucato> drayen_: you can safely remove kubuntu-desktop. it's only a metapackages that points to the packages installed on a default Kubuntu installation
<DocTomoe> drayen_: kubuntu_desktop is a virtual package, a wrapper for a selection of other packages. powernowd is part of that metapackage. You can safely uninstall kubuntu-desktop with no negative effects
<Jucato> wow! DocTomoe said it more poetically...
<drayen_> ahh okay - thankyou Jucato anf DocTomoe
<DocTomoe> Thanks, Jucato. Send toe Publitzer Price to my email address, please ;)
<Jucato> lol
<DocTomoe> Is there a way to redirect requests to one url (e.g. http://google.de/*) to another url (http://www.google.com/*) with kubuntu board utilities?
<Jucato> kubuntu board?
<DocTomoe> (this is client-side, not server-side, so mod_rewrite won't do the trick)
<DocTomoe> Jucato: board utility = things readily availible
<Jucato> aaaah
<Jucato> sorry... no idea... T_T
<Jucato> .de = German?
<DocTomoe> Jucato: Not really sure if "board utility" is used in the english world ... in German, it is derived from "Bordmittel", stuff that pilots have in their planes to fix stuff in emergency.
* Jucato thinks of a similar English word...
<DocTomoe> Jucato: Yes. I want to get rid of my habit to use Google.de, because it keeps nagging me because of invalid ssl certificates (see http://www.google.de/adsense)
<drayen_> DocTomoe: would useing hosts file work?
<Jucato> DocTomoe: I think "built-in" captures the sense of "Bordmittel"
<DocTomoe> drayen_: Well, I suppose not... the problem is not the servers ip adress, but the domain name I am using. Basically, I need URL rewriting on the client side. I thought of something like a proxy...
<Jucato> hmm..
<Jucato> !dyndns
<DocTomoe> However, I think that squid is a little bit overkill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !ddclient
<ubotu> ddclient: Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.org. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.6.2-6ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 252 kB
<drayen_> another question - anyone know the AMD equiv of "modprobe speedstep-centrino", trying to follow http://martin.ankerl.org/2006/08/16/how-to-make-firefox-40-percent-faster/
<Jucato> probably not what you were looking for...
<deb> bye *
<DocTomoe> Jucato: unfortunately, not really
<Jucato> T_T
<DocTomoe> ok, trying to configure squid to do stuff like that
<v3ctor> DocTomoe: are you trying to change this in konqueror?
<DocTomoe> v3ctor: Basically, yes. if it worked in konqueror, it'd be just fine
<v3ctor> i know you can right click on the google search tool in konq and change the default url there
<apmarin> Hi
<apmarin> I have a problem with the flash player in konqueror
<apmarin> in firefox it works ok
<apmarin> but in konqueror the audio is retarded
<v3ctor> right click > select search engine > highlight google > change...
<DocTomoe> v3ctor: that's not quite what I want to achieve. I want a way that my machine fixes idiots (=my) input in browser bar
<v3ctor> hmm
<nagyv_> is here anyone able to run DBDesigner4?
<Jucato> v3ctor: that only changes the search engine. But if he goes to www.google.com, he will be redirected to the local Google page
<Jucato> apmarin: what problem exactly?
<apmarin> when i try to see one video in youtube
<apmarin> with konqueror
<apmarin> the audio is retarded
<apmarin> with firefox I haven't this problem
<apmarin> the sound is retarder one second
<Jucato> hmm... I'm experiencing that, too. but not so often that it becomes annoying...
<Jucato> DocTomoe: I'm not sure if this will help. but have you tried to change your Preferences in Google?
<UQlev> apmarin: I am surprised that you have seen any stream video under konquerror
<Jucato> UQlev: YouTube uses Flash for videos
<apmarin> yes
<UQlev> Jucato: flash doesn't work for me in konq, but works for opera and firefox
<Jucato> for me, YouTube and Google Video Flash is a trial and error thing. But other sites seem to display Flash properly
<DocTomoe> Jucato: The problem is not at google ... I want that if *I* enter google.de (because I am on my well-used tracks), my machine should be intelligent enough to forward that request to google.com
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> I presumed you were more used to typing google.com...
<Jucato> I'm out of ideas, Doc. sorry...
<v3ctor> try adding /etc/hosts entry for google.de that points to a google.com IP ?
<heras> DocTomoe, if you change hl=de to hl=en in the URL it wont redirect anymore.
<DocTomoe> I do not think you understood my real problem :) ... I am willingly entering google.de, but want my computer to use the google.com domain because of errors in google's SSL certificate. Got it working with squid, however. Thanks for all your input :)
<heras> DocTomoe: Ah, sorry :) Good to hear it's fixed
<Hawkwind> !info rdesktop breezy
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1 (breezy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Jucato> ooh... that's how you specify a package for a specific release?
<Jucato> !info rdesktop dapper
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<systest> cpu freq stays low after going from batt to plugged in.  klpatop perf profile set to "performance" any suggestion what to check next?
<nagyv_> I think I have installed Sun's JVM, but when I ask for java --version it seems that java points to the free JVM. How could I change this?
<Jucato> nagyv_: I think you need to do some more extra steps
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java and go to the "Selecting the default Java version" section
<dr_willis> Yep.
<dr_willis> This is a common issue. :P but at least ya figured it out.
<dr_willis> ya use the 'update-alternative' command/.
<nagyv_> thx
<Jucato> I think java has its own special update-java-alternatives command
<withaynoti> speaking of java...i've been reinstalling and can't seem to get any of the sun-java packages.  yes, i have multiverse enabled.
<dr_willis> yea - that url covers it all.
<withaynoti> anyone know why this might happen?
<Jucato> withaynoti: which multiverse line have you enabled?
<waspius> i changed my keyboard layout and managed to enable 4 out of 8 special keys..but the sound control buttond work on mplayer but not on xxms..any help ?
<withaynoti> jucato:  i just have the default of deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse (and the deb-src)
<Jucato> withaynoti: well, not that line
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu and scroll to the "Adding Universe and Multiverse" section
<cannonball> waspius: run mplayer -v  and see if it spits out anything useful about seeing extra buttons.
<ulixes> hello
<ulixes> someone
<ulixes> can help me?
<skreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ulixes> i've this error
<ulixes> root@ulixes-A0704:/home/ulixes# /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<ulixes> bash: /var/lib/dpkg/lock: Permission denied
<ulixes> what to solve?
<nagyv_> ulixes: did adept crashed?
<ulixes> yes
<ulixes> it does'nt
<ulixes> download anything
<nagyv_> ulixes: please don't click an enter after every word :)
<dr_willis> thats not the same as crashing. :P
<ulixes> you right excuse me
<Jucato> (or after every other word.... ^_^)
<Jucato> ulixes: what are you trying to do, btw?
<ulixes> yes i know but it says (from konsole) to unlock that
<ulixes> update the system from adept
<Jucato> he's gone..
<Jucato> is it just me or was he running under a root account?
<dr_willis> he was
<dr_willis> and its you. :P
<Jucato> lol
<waspius> cannonball: it does have..and they work..my special buttons also work..on xmms they dont
<Ulixes> ..
<Jucato> Ulixes: did Adept crash before you began having these error messages?
<nagyv_> ulixes: a bit of good-to-know: several programs when they are executed create a lock file to secure that the same time only one instance is running.
<Ulixes> no
<Ulixes> just
<Ulixes> formatted system
<cannonball> waspius: what I was wanting you to look for was anything that indicated _what_ mplayer was finding.
<dr_willis> its amazing - i burn a cd under windowsxp and the whole system drags to a crawl
<Hawkwind> waspius: When you say special keys, are you referring to multimedia keys on your keyboard ?
<dr_willis> and i catn figure out whats going on. Linux burns them fine.
<Ulixes> nagyv you right
<skreech> Ulixes: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<waspius> Hawkwind: multimedia,mail,internet,lock ,help and search
<Hawkwind> dr_willis: What's going on is that you're using Windows :P
<Ulixes> in fact adept (from console) says is already in use or something like this
<Jucato> Ulixes: you can't do apt-get or anything related to that if Adept is open
<Hawkwind> waspius: Then look into using lineakd
<dr_willis> Hawkwind,  yea.. yadda yadda.. :P
<Jucato> lol
<Ulixes> it is
<Ulixes> closed (adept i mean)
<Jucato> try the command skreech gave
<larson9999> waspius, Hawkwind.  i read about a new program that's supposedly better than lineakd.  I haven't tried it yet but it was in one of the rss feeds i subscribe to.  i read the site and it does look good.  but my memory isn't good enough to remember the name.
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Find us the answer please.  I find it hard that anything is better than lineakd since lineak takes less than 2 minutes to setup and just....works
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i will since i have a keyboard i want to set up too. :)
<larson9999> i'll test it out and let you know.  i'll send you the link when i find it
<Mr_Flibble> does anyone know of a way to log in to your wallet at login time?  ie, I don't want to have to enter my user/pass at kdm login, and then again as soon as something wants to open the wallet
<Shan_> how can I delete som suspicious looking files on an ntfs partition?
<Jucato> Mr_Flibble: you could probably add kwalletmanager to your ~/.kde/Autostart folder so that it will run at startup. But I guess it will still ask for your wallet's password
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Shan_> disable it?
<Shan_> lol
<waspius> Hawkwind: i installed lineax but how do i execute it?
<dr_willis> I think theres some ntfs-write things out that are supposed to actually 'work' :)
<h3sp4wn> If you want that - then just use xandros
<jott> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Jucato> Shan_: those "suspicious" looking files might actually be something that XP needs...
<Mr_Flibble> Jucato: Yeah thats the problem, first opening the wallet upon login always asks for user/pass again.  Its a small thing but so annoying.
<Shan_> dr_willis, i'm having serious trouble bootin into my windows XP .. it gives a stop error and reboots half way thru
<dr_willis> Shan_,  standard windows answer "reformat/reinstall' sadly,
<larson9999> waspius, Hawkwind.  here ist he link to that app.  since i haven't tried it i'm not saying it's better but it looks to me like it is closer to qjoypad for the keyboard than lineakd and that's a bonus to me: http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=keytouch
<Shan_> Jucato, i dont think so .. why would there be a sqmdata00.sqm file on my C drive?
<Hawkwind> waspius: Search google for their home page and do some reading
<skreech> Anyone knwoa cli IM client?
<Jucato> Shan_: well, it might be something that a Windows program needs?
<Shan_> nah doubt it
<Hawkwind> skreech: naim
<trappist> skreech: bitlbee!
<dr_willis> or use linux, backup data from the ntfs, that you wan to keep.. then  follow the drill. :(
<dr_willis> ive never heard of .sqm
<trappist> skreech: bitlbee is an irc-to-im gateway, so you connect to it like an irc server with your irc client (which of course is irssi) and you're in chat nirvana.
<skreech> naim? How lame is that? :)
<larson9999> naim?  ncurses aim?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Yes
<Shan_> dr_willis, google says it could be something Live Messenger needs
<Shan_> also.. are there sposed to be any .DAT files on my C drive?
<Shan_> :S
<dr_willis> Shan_,  i just googled and got    Operation Flashpoint Mission  :) for .sqm
<trappist> Shan_: .dat doesn't tell you anything.  they're not executable, though, and not dangerous.
<Shan_> hmm
<Shan_> kl
<Jucato> Mr_Flibble: I'm not sure if you could change your wallet's password to a blank. But I'm not sure if that's even advisable,specially if you have other people who might have access to your computer
<dr_willis> and   log file for Windows Media Player
<trappist> Shan_: otoh, this isn't really the channel to ask that kind of thing
<Shan_> so what could be the stop error trappist  remember this is a perfectly running installation just yesterday
<dr_willis> Shan_,  heres a url with tht Exact filename
<Shan_> trappist, sorry .. but i think there could be an issue with grub?
<dr_willis> msn messenger beta files.. :)   junk files.
<Shan_> aah k
<Shan_> also.. is there a way to overwrite my MBR from linux?
<Ash-Fox> Grub passes booting to NTLDM, so, unless the system doesn't get to the loading bar before the winxp loading screen, no.
<larson9999> speaking of passwords.  i give my 5 year old passwords on his computer that are simple words he can spell.  now the rules don't allow for words like fish, cat, dog, bird, etc because they are too short.  how do you change the password rules?
<dr_willis> reinstall grub.. will rewrite the mbr
<Jucato> Shan_: it's not a GRUB issue if you are able to get Windows to start (you see the Windows logo)
<Shan_> aah yes right
<dr_willis> larson9999,  i though root setting the password could break the rules.
<dr_willis> :)
<larson9999> dr_willis: hmmm, i'll try
<dr_willis> or just use no password.
<Mr_Flibble> Jucato: Yeah.  But the thing is, files like those used by the wallet live in my home directory and are protected by the filesystem.  Anyone with physical access to the machine could probably hack my wallet, but then, physical access to private data is always risky and won't really be saved my my flunky password.  I'm sure it been made this way for the best possible reasons, but I think sometimes these things are just annoying without adding
<Mr_Flibble> ok at the source something will pop up - I was hoping for a quick fix though :)))))
<larson9999> dr_willis: i don't want to use no password because i use it as a way to trick him into learning new words
<larson9999> and i want to keep in the habit of using passwords
<dr_willis> :)
<Ash-Fox> Shame I can't remember half of the passwords on my computer
<dr_willis> could always manually edit the /etc/shadow file. :P Hard Core!
<Jucato> Mr_Flibble: I thought KWallet only protected passwords for stuff like logins in web pages, kmail, IM passwords, etc...
<Ash-Fox> I don't even remember what password I use to decrypt my passwords on thunderbird, so I don't check my mail :P
<Jucato> Mr_Flibble: but anyway, I'm not sure, but you might be able to deactivate the popup when something is trying to access the wallet
<Mr_Flibble> Jucato: I use smb4k for smb browsing, every time I log in to kde I get smb4k asking me for my dang user/pass, which is the same as my login user/pass - its like loggin in twice....argh, such pettiness I should just hack the code or get over it (smile)
<sorush20> hi guys I just wanted to know how to reconfigure my java so so that the sun version is used instead
<Jucato> sorush20: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java and scroll down to the part about selecting the Java version
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> this is getting to be a FAQ ya know.
<Jucato> yah... good thing there's ubotu...
<Jucato> but I keep on forgetting that he's there...
<Mr_Flibble> ha!  the whole password thing is out of control huh?  You now got to have a small bag full of passwords (kwallet) for which you need a password arrrgghhhh
<omeow> Hello. How can I format a new hard drive I just added?
<Jucato> Mr_Flibble: not really, you can actually configure NOT to use kwallet. but you can also configure KWallet not to ask your permission everytime
<glj12> hmmm
<omeow> I use KDE, but I cannot find any options or help pages in the manual regarding formatting of new hard drives.
<glj12> i need adio help
<sleeptyper> dr_willis, so what? today's n00bs are tomorrow's experts
<glj12> everything audio is turned on, (system sounds, etc)
<Ash-Fox> omeow, might want to look into qtparted
<glj12> but i cant get any sounds from my lptop
<glj12> help please
<glj12> :)
<Jucato> Mr_Flibble: open up KWallet and go to Settings > Configure Wallet
<dr_willis> im wondering why the java install/packagte dosent run that command to set it up as the default.
<omeow> Ash-Fox, is that a program I have to install?
<dr_willis> or is there some way - it DOES part of the time.. but not the other times.
<Ash-Fox> omeow, I think I got the name wrong, BRB.
<Jucato> Mr_Flibble: then go to the Access Control tab and uncheck  "Prompt when an application accesses an open wallet"
<dr_willis> im thinking theres an 'order you install thepackages' that may be affecting stuff.
<Mr_Flibble> Jucato: Yeah, I know, but many apps now assume its there and working - smb4k gets all funky on you if you turn off the wallet feature
<Mr_Flibble> Jucato: Yep, thats true - so you only have to enter the password once, and thats when the 1st app uses it
<Jucato> still don't want to have to enter a password?
<glj12> anyone here good with audio problems?
<Mr_Flibble> Jucato: this is how I have things set up now.  I get one prompt for user/pass and thats it.  I really should just get over it :)
<glj12> i get absolutely no sound what so ever
<Ash-Fox> omeow, yep, just do 'sudo apt-get install qtparted', then run 'kdesu qtparted'
<omeow> Ash-Fox, how do I do that? I'm new to all this.
<glj12> ...
<guizm000> yep tlm como esta ?
<Jucato> Mr_Flibble: have you tried if it's possible to have an empty wallet password?
<skreech> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Ash-Fox> omeow, type those commands into a console, you can do it graphically but that takes far more text to explain how.
<glj12> skreech: thanks! :)
<Ash-Fox> K->System->Konsole .
<glj12> i'll try that
<Mr_Flibble> Jucato: Actually, no I have not tried that.  Maybe I can put a wrapper script around kwallet to have it autostart on login with a blank password...thats not a bad idea
<omeow> I prefer to use a graphical program. Consoles are scarry and cryptic.
<Ash-Fox> omeow, okay, read up on the following then:
<Timmmm> Hi, is there a way to turn off the alt-click = move window behavouir in X? It stops alt-click's working in homeworld...
<Ash-Fox> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<omeow> Can I just download the program and double click on it's installer?
<Ash-Fox> omeow, and qtparted is a graphical application anyway.
<Jucato> Mr_Flibble: or try setting an empty password? :-D
<apallo19> is there a way to configure konversation to use a proxy?
<Ash-Fox> omeow, look at the adepthowto.
<omeow> Ok.
<hansx> hi
<Mr_Flibble> Jucato: You think maybe if the password is blank it won't ask?  Hmm....worth a try
<Ash-Fox> the program you want to install is 'qtparted' once it's installed just open it from the menu.
<Jucato> Mr_Flibble: maybe... I'm not really sure. And I can't try it out right now...
<manu__> i have a problem with my laptop
<manu__> :)
<Ash-Fox> manu__, intriguing.
<sleeptyper> any fix to that problem that my laptop doesn't shut down power when  i tell kubuntu to do so ?
<MilhousePunkRock> manu__ Who doesn't?
<manu__> i try to setup my graphic intel 945GM
* Ash-Fox doesn't have kubuntu related problems with his laptop.
<manu__> my laptop is a HP Pavilion dv 1000
<Ash-Fox> manu__, okay, and what are you doing to set it up?
<manu__> Ash-Fox nothing i have the origonal driver
<manu__> original
<Ash-Fox> manu__, I don't understand the problem?
<manu__> the size of my laptop is 14"
<Ash-Fox> manu__, and the problem?
<manu__> the icons are extended
<manu__> the icons and the Desktop
<sleeptyper> wrong resolution?
<Ash-Fox> You mean it's not at the correct resolution? Click [K] ->System->Display
<manu__> yes
<manu__> my resolution is correct 1024x768
<Ash-Fox> You should be able to set the correct size there.
<Ash-Fox> It's one of those widescreen monitors, correct?
<manu__> maybe i have wrong the xorg.cong?
<manu__> Ash-Fox the resolution is the same one that I have in Windows
<Ash-Fox> Great...
<Ash-Fox> What do you mean by 'extended' ? Could you show us a screenshot?
<manu__> mmm ok
<manu__> one minut
<manu__> i have a screenshot
<Ash-Fox> Can we see?
<manu__> i seend you by dcc
<Ash-Fox> Okay, sure.
<manu__> do you recived?
<Ash-Fox> No.
<manu__> mmmm
<Ash-Fox> You need to be identified to nickserv todo any DCC sends on this IRC network.
<manu__> i'm from Spain in Europe and my english is not very good
<manu__> okey
<Ash-Fox> (Might be easier to just use photobucket.com or similar service in future)
<polo3> yes
<Kiongku> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<Kiongku> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<polo3> ubotu gracias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gracias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ash-Fox> It seems, ubotu doesn't seem to have any mannors :(
<Kiongku> haha
<Kiongku> ubotu bot.. i triggered it XD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot.. i triggered it XD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> lol
<Kiongku> !ubuto sorry i'm a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto sorry i'm a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Kiongku is listening to "So Beautiful" by Savage Garden [amaroK] 
<Ash-Fox> IRC has evolved over the years, I remember a few years ago, you'd get a newbie, and they could only type one word per line.
<Kiongku> lol?
<Kiongku> one word per line.. that should be fast paced the channel
<goop2> hey peeps
<Kiongku> doh..?
<sleeptyper> Ash-Fox, happens in #azureus-support all the time :P
<Ash-Fox> I tend to tell people who do that, "This isn't MSN chat"
<sleeptyper> :D
<Ash-Fox> (Everyone I have ever had on MSN messenger, always types like that.
<Kiongku> Ash-Fox: ur choice of ppl is very limited :p
<Ash-Fox> Worst is that they'd have a whole poem, story or whatever in their nickname, that was longer than their own words when talking with me.
<Ash-Fox> Kiongku, I don't have such people on the other instant messaging networs :P
<waspius> i installed lineak but i also need lineakconfig...i downloaded it but when i go to compile it i get the error
<waspius> The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<waspius> *** If GTK was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<waspius> *** your path, or set the GTK_CONFIG environment variable to the
<waspius> *** full path to gtk-config.
<Kiongku> Ash-Fox: hmm
<Ash-Fox> waspius, with apt-build?
<goop2> I need help installing flash.. itll only take a sec.. I think
<goop2> I have the directorys and stuff, I just need to know what to do with them
<Kiongku> goop2: .. look for help from where u dled it :P?
<goop2> tried that
<Kiongku> goop2: ?.. hmm.. badly documented program
<Ash-Fox> waspius, it seems to be working on the current version of kubuntu with apt-build just fine, I just tested it.
<waspius> Ash-Fox: with kdebase-dev and build-essential
<goop2> not realy.. it just dosent work as expected.. or maybe I just donr know how to use it properly :P
<Ash-Fox> waspius, what are you doing?
<waspius> Ash-Fox: i downloaded lineakd with apt-get but i need the config file so i can configure it..so i downloaded lineakconfig and tried to compile it but cannot
<Kiongku> waspius: did u check if the gtk libs are  installed?
<goop2> Kiongku: I just need to know how to put these together:
<Ash-Fox> wad3, you downloaded with apt-get right?
<Ash-Fox> err waspius
<goop2> Kiongku: /home/goop2/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux
<Kiongku> bah.. me since i patched xine to play FLAC.. the engine is very very bad pfft.. zzz.. so depressing music
<goop2> Kiongku: ./flashplayer-installer
<Ash-Fox> waspius, because you're not telling me what you're doing? Are you using apt-get? apt-build etc?
<Kiongku> goop2: and whats wrong?
* Kiongku is listening to "La Soledad" by Laura Pausini [amaroK] 
<goop2> Kiongku: nothing, Im just a Linux newbie :P
<waspius> Ash-Fox: i told u..i used apt-get for lineakd and then downloaded the config file from the net
<Kiongku> goop2: .. well whats the prob -_-.. i have no idea whats wrong with what u did
<Ash-Fox> waspius, what config file?
<Kiongku> !info lineakd
<ubotu> lineakd: Linux support for Easy Access and Internet Keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8.3-8 (dapper), package size 82 kB, installed size 380 kB
<goop2> Kiongku: Ive never done it before so I dont know how to open that file from the directory
<Kiongku> !info lineakdconfig
<ubotu> Package lineakdconfig does not exist in dapper
<Ash-Fox> !info klineakdconfig
<ubotu> Package klineakdconfig does not exist in dapper
<waspius> Ash-Fox: after installing lineakd dont u need to cnfigure it???well u need the lineakdconfig file
<Kiongku> goop2: cd /home/goop2/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux
<Kiongku> goop2: then ./flashplayer-installer?
<waspius> Kiongku: what should i do?
<goop2> Kiongku: ah.. that should work.. thanks :D
<Ash-Fox> What the heck, why do I See it here in the repository
<glj12> rofl cakes.
<skreech> goop2: Have you tried apt-get
<glj12> so no one here is good with sound problems?
<waspius> so what should i do???
<Ash-Fox> waspius, patience is a virtue.
<glj12> patience is apparently non-existant according to waspius
<goop2> skreech: apt-get.... flash?
<skreech> mozilla-flashplayer
<glj12> idd
<goop2> skreech: I already have the installer, Im running it now.. I never thought of that though
<Ash-Fox> waspius, install klineakconfig from the repository.
<Ash-Fox> You can configure your multimedia keys using that.
<skreech> goop2: :-) Pain free
<waspius> Ash-Fox: ok thanx
<waspius> Ash-Fox: i cannot understand though how come i have problems in configuration
<D4rkly> anyone know how i load up the kicker ?
<h3sp4wn> dcop kicker kicker restart ?
<glj12> so no one here dominates with sound problems
<glj12> :
<glj12> :(
<D4rkly> is the kicker the thing that you can add to the desktop to show cpu usage etc ?? if so how do i enable it ???
<fdoving> glj12: i can only recommend: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<glj12> bah
<glj12> been there. :(
<fdoving> D4rkly: the kicker is the line at the bottom of your screen.
<D4rkly> oh ok
<glj12> ack!
<glj12> my little speaker icon dissapeared
<glj12> how do you get it back
<fdoving> D4rkly: maybe you're thinking about 'ksim'? you can add that panel, right click on the existing kicker panel -> panel menu -> add panel -> ksim.
<waspius> Ash-Fox: lineaxkconfig has gone to lost & found and if i click on it it does not work
<D4rkly> yeah cheers mate thats the 1 :)
<waspius> glj12: add the mixer on the panel..open it and it should come back
<fdoving> have to go eat.. bbl.
<glj12> mmm... ok
<glj12> i wish i had sound
<glj12> would be fun
<Ash-Fox> waspius, try running it from the run command.
<waspius> Ash-Fox: i did but i get error cannot connect to x server, communication problem with kde ..attempting to create a config file with no keyboard definitions loaded
<D4rkly> fdoving any way i can do something like this desktop ? http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cs.mcgill.ca/~jsatta/linux/shots/dline_gnome.png&imgrefurl=http://www.cs.mcgill.ca/~jsatta/linux/sshots.html&h=768&w=1024&sz=130&hl=en&start=2&tbnid=vuYXLAl2vMkfdM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlinux%2Bdesktop%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DG
<Ash-Fox> waspius, that shouldn't happen, especially since you're already in X apparently.
<goop2> hmm.. Java seems to have MUCH better istall documentation than flash
<Ash-Fox> waspius, I have no clue why that's happening, it would mean any x application would refuse to start.
<waspius> Ash-Fox: :(
<skreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<steve_> Good morning, can I install the 32 bit version of ubunutu/kubuntu on an amd64 machine?
<waspius> Ash-Fox: ok fixed it
<glj12> arg
<glj12> no sound is a pain...
<waspius> glj12: did the icon come back?
<glj12> steve_: Yes you can.
<glj12> nope
<glj12> i couldnt find it there
<glj12> but either way, my sound wasnt working
<glj12> so i doubt that it affected anything
<waspius> glj12: when ever that happens to me i add the mix file in the panel..run the mix prog and then it apperas
<glj12> ok but can yo help with just getting my sound to work period?
<glj12> i can always get to it via alsamixer in the konsole
<glj12> not that big of an issue
<glj12> but i mean, not having any sound is killing me
<glj12> and none of the sites help me
<fdoving> D4rkly: that's gkrellm.
<polo_> hello everybody!
<steve_> glj12: thank you. s
<fdoving> D4rkly: you can get it from the repositories. and get themes from http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/
<polo_> can anyone help on a windows partition issue?
<glj12> np
<mrono_> I'm having some issues with configuring the lipstik theme
<mrono_> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<glj12> sure
<mrono_> I've already gone through and installed all the qt items that look relevent to this install
<fdoving> mrono_: install kdelibs4-dev
<polo_> i have it mounted on /windows/media but i can't see my documents folder...
<mrono_> I love you
<glj12> is anyone here good with sound issues?
<glj12> and dont refference me to some website
<fdoving> mrono_: and configure with --prefix=/usr, then instead of 'make install' use 'checkinstall' (it's in the checkinstall package). that way you will get a .deb package, and the package manager is aware of your installed program.
<D4rkly> does that replace kde ?
<fdoving> D4rkly: no, it's just the status-thing to the right in the GNOME screenshot.
<D4rkly> cool :)
<D4rkly> nice :)
<Glj12> anyone here good with sound problems?
<D4rkly> how do i embedd a konsole in the desktop too :)
<Glj12> i've been on here so many times, and no one is ever capable of helping me with sound issues. :(
<Mrono> How do I get the desktops to change when my mouse is on the edge of the screen
<fdoving> Glj12: i know crimsun is the master of all sound problems. but he's probably sleeping (he rarely do, so it might be a while).
<Glj12> ok =(
<bjames> Hi all, does anyone here use kdevelop?  I have a really simple question I need an answer to
<bjames> how do I add a precompiled library to my kdevelop project?  I've added the header file but don't know where to put the .a file and what settings to set
<Leafw> is there any way to make kmail bounce an email
<Leafw> (some unwanted email that is)
<bjames> Leafw: is there not an inbox rule that allows gives you the choice not to download?
<bjames> -gives*
<bjames> does anyone here use kdevelop?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir!
<abattoir> hello MilhousePunkRock :)
<bjames> hello?!?!
<Mrono> How do I get the desktops to change when my mouse is on the edge of the screen
<bjames> is anyone there?
<fritsch> could eeos` problem be solved?
<fdoving> fritsch: eeos?
<fdoving> bjames: yes, i don't use kdevelop,sorry.
<fritsch> fdoving: he was here online some time ago
<Hawkwind> bjames: There are hundreds of people here actually.  You gotta have patience and when someone can help you they well :)
<fritsch> fdoving: had at last problems with video permissions
<fdoving> fritsch: ah.. i was probably not here then.
<octan> where do i change the kde splash screen at login?
<fritsch> octan: System-Settings
<bjames> fdoving:Hankwind: cheers
<Hawkwind> octan: You can do it through kcontrol or systemsettings
<fritsch> octan: hast have a "lock through"
<octan> fritsch im there and looking but dont see it
<fritsch> octan: a "click through" i meant
<bjames> Hawkwind: cheers
<fdoving> bjames: if you don't have luck here, you could try #kde or #kdevelop.
<Leafw> bjames : I would like t obounce the email back once I have downloaded it )otherwise how do I know that I want to if the email domain is unknown to my filters?)
<fritsch> octan: System Settings - Appearance
<abattoir> hello Hawkwind too :)
<fritsch> octan: oh wrong *G*
<Leafw> bjames : I have used this feature in Mail.app (OSX) in the past, just wondering if kmail has it
<bjames> fdoving: I tried kdevelop and of 33 users no-one replied, hence me thinking my connection was playing up
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Hey there
<fdoving> bjames: ah.. ok.
<octan> fritsch heh,, where is  it :P
<fritsch> octan: run kcontrol
<fritsch> octan: appearance
<fritsch> octan: startup screen
<fritsch> octan: done?
<fritsch> octan: ;-)
<bjames> Leafw: I can't tell you specifically - I've only just started using Linux, but on Outlook you would just set it to scan the headers and then decide what to do
<octan> <fritsch> why are thy diffrent ?
<fritsch> octan: the have to be.
<fritsch> octan: it would be the same program *g*
<fritsch> octan: if not ..
<anaskius> anyone know how i can go to finnish support
<octan> but it basicly already is
<anaskius> i need finnish language to kubuntu
<abattoir> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<abattoir> anaskius: ^^^^
<bjames> does anyone use kdevelop?
<abattoir> anaskius: oops, you want to add finnish language support?
<Leafw> anaskius : one would assume that it would be built-in to the kernel xD
<Leafw> anaskius : but otherwise, use Adept package manager to fetch your finnish language package.
<texjoachim> kann mir jemand bei einem catch-22 helfen?
<anaskius> abattoir yes i need finnish languge
<fritsch> texjoachim: with what?
<sleeptyper> gotta say, switching from XP to Kubuntu has been my smartest move with computer software so far 8)
<skreech> Boody DRI
<texjoachim> sorry, with a catch-22: I need to remove a locally installed package but apt won't do it
<Kiongku> hey guys.. u know how to burn mp3 audio with k3b?
<fritsch> Kiongku: yes
<texjoachim> i can post the error message
<fritsch> Kiongku: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<texjoachim> E: Das Paket gpar2 muss reinstalliert werden, ich kann aber kein Archiv dafr finden.
<Kiongku> doh ok
<Kiongku> fritsch: thx
<texjoachim> I installed the deb via dpkg -i, but this failed
<fritsch> texjoachim: just do: sudo apt-get -f install
<fritsch> texjoachim: and this is an english channel
<bjames> does anyone here use kdevelop?
<fritsch> texjoachim: Deutscher support ist hier: #kubunte-de
<fritsch> texjoachim: sorry #kubuntu-de
<texjoachim> I use a localised version of ubuntu and therefore my errors are german :-)
<fritsch> texjoachim: this is okay (mir machts nix aus)
<anaskius> found it...thanks
<Mrono> lmao, great for tech support
<Mrono> lol
<fritsch> texjoachim: has sudo apt-get -f install helped?
<texjoachim> fritsch:  no, same error message
<fritsch> texjoachim: sudo apt-get remove gpar
<abattoir> anaskius: i think language-pack-fi, kde-i18n-fi and language-pack-fi are the packages you need
<fritsch> texjoachim: sudo apt-get remove gpar2
<fritsch> texjoachim: wargh, the name
<abattoir> anaskius: but i'm sure people at #kubuntu-fi would guide you better(if you havent asked there already)
<texjoachim> fritsch: same error
<fritsch> texjoachim: what is the error
<fritsch> texjoachim: just do: sudo apt-get -f install (without a package name)
<texjoachim> fritsch: I did just that and I get the same error as before
<fritsch> texjoachim: if this does not help: sudo dpkg -r gpar
<fritsch> sudo dpkg -r gpar2
<texjoachim> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<texjoachim> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
<texjoachim> E: Das Paket gpar2 muss reinstalliert werden, ich kann aber kein Archiv dafr finden.
<skreech> Whats BusID PCI 1:0:1
<fritsch> texjoachim: you have done: sudo dpkg -r gpar2
<texjoachim> yes, here is the result: dpkg - Warnung: Ignoriere den Wunsch, gpar zu entfernen; es ist nicht installiert.
<fritsch> texjoachim: try: sudo dpkg --purge --force pgar2
<texjoachim> and with gpar2
<texjoachim> :
<fritsch> texjoachim: gpar2
<fritsch> texjoachim: sudo dpkg --purge --force pgar2
<texjoachim> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von gpar2 (--remove):
<texjoachim>  Paket ist in einem sehr schlechten inkonsistenten Zustand - Sie sollten
<texjoachim>  es erneut installieren, bevor Sie es zu entfernen versuchen.
<fritsch> texjoachim: lol, try the purge one!
<fritsch> texjoachim: and DON`t paste here in
<fritsch> !pastebin > textjoachim
<fritsch> !pastebin > texjoachim
<dr_willis> esp when  i dont speak.. whtever that is.. :)
<fritsch> texjoachim: worked?
<texjoachim> tried the purge one
<fritsch> texjoachim: dpkg --purge --force-all gpar2
<fritsch> texjoachim: this is working?
<texjoachim> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21302
<Pensacola> has anyone got xgl/compiz running on kubuntu?
<fritsch> texjoachim: got it
<fritsch> texjoachim: mmmh try sudo apt-get -f install (again)
<fritsch> texjoachim: this is a very old package i think?
<fritsch> texjoachim: what is it good for?
<Leafw> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Hawkwind> Pensacola: Several have.  Might join #Ubuntu-XGL and ask those guys
<texjoachim> actually it is a very new package: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=30568&release_id=161776
<texjoachim> it should help when sending splitted archives via mail and one of the parts comes in corrupt (for whatever reason)
<fritsch> texjoachim: it is not correctly packaged
<fritsch> texjoachim: okay
<texjoachim> and how do I get it away?
<fritsch> texjoachim: perhaps packaged for the debian version
<texjoachim> ok
<fritsch> texjoachim: hehe, I have tried the "hardcore ways" *g*
<texjoachim> and how do I remove it?
<texjoachim> hardcore ways?
<fritsch> texjoachim: man dpkg
<fritsch> texjoachim: dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq gpar2
<texjoachim> did that, now where do I look? :-)
<fritsch> texjoachim: try this
<fritsch> texjoachim: just read, i did the same
<fritsch> texjoachim: try the above command
<texjoachim> tried it and it complains that it needs an actions-option
<fritsch> texjoachim: try dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq gpar2
<texjoachim> another error
<fritsch> cool, which one?
<fritsch> texjoachim: just paste
<texjoachim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21303
<texjoachim> fritsch: no paste, too long
<fritsch> texjoachim: this is the same error
<texjoachim> I updated the message
<fritsch> mmh, i have a look
<ballchalk> this is compicated
<ballchalk> how do i rip a cd?
<ballchalk> i selected an encoder
<fritsch> ballchalk: sudo apt-get install jack
<ballchalk> fritsch: how ya doin
<fritsch> ballchalk: sudo apt-get install jack
<ballchalk> is jack a plugin for all players?
<fritsch> ballchalk: after that: just start jack
<Mrono> Hey, has anyone ever user evolution email?
<ballchalk> i c
<fritsch> ballchalk: no ajack is a standard konsole utility
<ballchalk> ok
<texjoachim> Mrono: I used evolution unce
<fritsch> texjoachim: dpkg -r --force-all --force-remove-reinstreq gpar2
<fritsch> texjoachim: hehe i don`t know *g*
<jujimufu> fritsch: OMG
<jujimufu> fritsch: I don't know how to thank you :D :D :D
<Mrono>  texjoachim: ever used it with exchange
<fritsch> jujimufu: it worked before :-)
<jujimufu> fritsch: thank you sooooo much :) :)
<jujimufu> fritsch: how did you do it?
<fritsch> jujimufu: no problem
<texjoachim> fritsch: same error
<fritsch> jujimufu: i uninstalled your xorg fglrx ....
<fritsch> jujimufu: why the hell did you install this
<texjoachim> Mrono: no, never with exchange
<fritsch> texjoachim: the problem is your "uninstall" script is broken
<anaskius> finnish support
<fritsch> texjoachim: the uninstall script in this package
<texjoachim> fritsch: aargh! and what can I do now?
<anaskius> !finnish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finnish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Mrono> texjoachim: just so you know it works, well
<ballchalk> where does the kaudio rip files to?
<jujimufu> terveydeksi :)
<fritsch> texjoachim: man dpkg
<fritsch> texjoachim: i am reading it for you at the mom
<fritsch> texjoachim: sorry don`t know
<fritsch> texjoachim: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force gpar2
<texjoachim> hm
<fritsch> texjoachim: last thing i have in mind ;-)
<jujimufu> ballchalk: settings -> Configure KAudioCreator -> Encoder , choose Lame here or any other preferred encoder, and then, below, it says "Encoded File Location". The default is "~/", so this might be it, unless you've changed it.
<fritsch> texjoachim: you could also build up the whole dpkg database, but here ask an expert
<texjoachim> it complains that update-desktop-database is missing
<fritsch> texjoachim: yes, but this package does not exist?
<fritsch> texjoachim: sudo apt-get install desktop-file-utils
<texjoachim> but I tried installing that after the gpar2 thing and it won't install because gpar2 is listed as broken
<fritsch> texjoachim: install the desktop-file-utils
<fritsch> texjoachim: inside there ist this script
<jujimufu> fritsch: btw, you don't happen to have XGL and compiz install, do you?
<skreech> Anyone have some time for a XIssue?
<fritsch> jujimufu: no *g* aks someone other ;-)
<jujimufu> fritsch: ok, thanks again :D :D
<fritsch> jujimufu: hacked enough for today...
<jujimufu> fritsch: lol yeah :D
<texjoachim> fritsch: I try to install, but apt won't let me
<jujimufu> skreech: what's the problem?
<fritsch> jujimufu: and you know, never overwrite debian packages or set paths in .bahsrc, that fritsch goes wild
<jujimufu> fritsch: ok ok :) I thinked I learned enough from today :D
<fritsch> texjoachim: thats really bad, because this package is missing
<fritsch> texjoachim: sudo apt-get -f install desktop-file-utils
<texjoachim> yes and I can't install it either
<ballchalk> how do i make jack encode using mp3?
<fritsch> texjoachim: sudo apt-get --force-yes desktop-file-utils
<texjoachim> can I somehow tell apt to use a local directory as a source?
<fritsch> texjoachim: a local deb file, yes
<texjoachim> fritsch: illegal operation
<fritsch> texjoachim: dpkg uses this#
<fritsch> texjoachim: this is hard ;-)
<fritsch> texjoachim: we can try to trick
<texjoachim> yes, but I'd like to have apt use the folder where gpar2 is as a source, perhaps if it can find this deb, it will start installing the fileutils
<fritsch> texjoachim:sudo touch /usr/bin/update-desktop-database
<texjoachim> fritsch: sorry for being a pain
<fritsch> texjoachim: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/update-desktop-database
<fritsch> texjoachim: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq gpar2
<texjoachim> did that
<fritsch> texjoachim: apt uses dpkg
<jujimufu> ballchalk: what do you mean jack encode?
<texjoachim> it is gone
<texjoachim> !
<fritsch> jujimufu: told him of "jack" the console rippper
<fritsch> jujimufu: i use it
<texjoachim> can I now install the original update-desktop-database?
<fritsch> texjoachim: yes
<ballchalk> jack is encoding in ogg format
<fritsch> texjoachim: sudo rm /usr/bin/update-desktop-database
<jujimufu> fritsch: oh, heh
<ballchalk> but i have an ipod that uses mp3 and how do i make jack encode using mp3 format?
<fritsch> sudo apt-get install desktop-file-utils
<fritsch> ballchalk: mmmh amarok can transkode them on the fly
<fritsch> ballchalk: if you install the transkode script
<fritsch> ballchalk: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=27512
<fritsch> ballchalk: btw. jack can do amarok, too
<ballchalk> oh nice
<fritsch> jujimufu: was I on a laptop sshd before?
<fritsch> jujimufu: you got suspend etc. already working?
<texjoachim> fritsch: now it worked! after installing file-utils and gnome-desktop-data the gpar2 install went through Thanks a million!
<jujimufu> fritsch: oops, yeah... How do I find out if I have them working?
<fritsch> texjoachim: okay, ich nehme die million *G*
<fritsch> texjoachim: hehe, have fun
<fritsch> jujimufu: click on the Energy Symbol and try: the entries
<fritsch> jujimufu: the battery symbol
<WaF_WaFe> Bonsoir tous le monde
<fritsch> bonsoir monsier
<WaF_WaFe> oups sry
<WaF_WaFe> i will rejoin #kubuntu-fr ^^
<fritsch> WaF_WaFe: *G* english please, i can only say "baguette" and monsier
<WaF_WaFe> ok lol sorry
<WaF_WaFe> good day ++
<fritsch> WaF_WaFe: yes, for you, too
<skreech> jujimufu: I'm getting a Bus PCI Id Error
<fritsch> jujimufu: what laptop modell do you have?
<fritsch> skreech: what are you doing to get this error?
<skreech> Starting X
<fritsch> skreech: oh! X ist starting up, or does stop?
<fritsch> skreech: can you pastebin the whole error?
<jujimufu> fritsch: fujitsu-siemens, amilo m7405
<fritsch> jujimufu: has to work fine, out of the box
<skreech> It starts I see the XClock Then the default wallpaper along with the Mouse cusor then CLI
<jujimufu> fritsch: I think it is. All options in KLaptop are enabled :)
<fritsch> jujimufu: cool
<fritsch> skreech: what is CLI?
<fritsch> skreech: i did not get it?
<skreech> Terminal 1 :)
<fritsch> skreech: so it crashes?
<fritsch> skreech: but you come very far ;-) into X
<skreech> yes. AFAICT it's one line in the log that is causing the crash
<fritsch> skreech: can you provide Xorg.0.log?
<fritsch> skreech: pastebin it?
<fritsch> jujimufu: btw. you have the updated dri packages from the compiz page running
<skreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fritsch> jujimufu: you would upgrade them *G* while i was sleeping
<kdotsky> fritsch: u remember pointing me to those realtek drivers to use with ndiswrapper for my netgear usb dongle?
<fritsch> kdotsky: yes, very far back in my mind *G*
<fritsch> kdotsky: got it working?
<kdotsky> fritsch: no they didn't work
<fritsch> kdotsky: is it now working?
<kdotsky> fritsch: o
<apallo27> where do i get libxine-extracodecs?
<kdotsky> fritsch: no
<fritsch> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<fritsch> apallo27: in multiverse
<fritsch> kdotsky: very odd
<apallo27> i tried that, it's not working right
<fritsch> kdotsky: had a better luck with the build in kernel modul?
<kdotsky> fritsch: they seemed to install fine but i still can't change the essid and a iwlist scan doesn't work
<fritsch> apallo27: yes, it does, you have to enable universe, multiverse
<fritsch> apallo27: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<fritsch> kdotsky: mmh still one idea
<fritsch> kdotsky: do you have a hardware switch?
<fritsch> kdotsky: for you wireless?
<kdotsky> fritsch: no it's a desktop
<fritsch> kdotsky: okay, so no idea, sorry
<catarro> can anyone explain me how to install and launch mozilla tar, please ?
<fritsch> kdotsky: perhaps change the pci slot *g*
<fritsch> catarro: why the tar file? did you download it from mozilla.org?
<kdotsky> fritsch: k thx anyway
<fritsch> catarro: want to test version 2.0?
<apallo27> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<skreech> fritsch: Does'nt seem so
<fritsch> apallo27: enable universe and multiverse?
<apallo27> everything is enabled
<fritsch> apallo27: sudo apt-get update
<fritsch> !pastebin > apallo27
<fritsch> please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<catarro> fritsch : well, i downloaded firefox 1.5.0.6
<fritsch> catarro: don`t do this
<gert_> s
<catarro> why ?
<fritsch> catarro: just do: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<fritsch> catarro: because you break the "debian installation"
<skreech> fritsch: The error is (WW) flgrx: No matching Device section found on instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<catarro> really ?
<catarro> good
<catarro> thanks
<fritsch> skreech: cool so we can fix it
<apallo27> working on it
<fritsch> skreech: just add in the device section, under fglrx
<skreech> fritsch: Great :)
<fritsch> skreech: BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<skreech> 1:0:1?
<fritsch> try PCI:1:0:0
<fritsch> this normally works ;-)
<apallo27> you want me to copy the url to the channel?
<fritsch> skreech: you have: Driver "fglrx"
<skreech> It's there
<fritsch> skreech: and under this you do BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<fritsch> skreech: already is there?
<skreech> Yup
<apallo27> stupid mirc
<fritsch> apallo27: you don`t need an url
<apallo27> how does it work then?
<fritsch> apallo27: just boot up kubuntu and do: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<apallo27> heh
* apallo27 am noob
<fritsch> apallo27: yes, i checked ;-)
<catarro> well... i use kubuntu but what is root password ?
<apallo27> i have firefox alreadty
<apallo27> i'm on linux right now
<fritsch> apallo27:  so where is the problem?
<ballchalk> fritsch: how can i run transkode?
<skreech> !root > catarro
<ballchalk> i can't start it
<fritsch> apallo27: you don`t need a tar
<fritsch> ballchalk: enable it in the script section
<skreech> fritsch: So no other suggestions?
<fritsch> ballchalk: you need some tools installed: lame, faad, faac
<fritsch> skreech: i just do a quick google
<apallo27> i am trying to install libxine-extracodecs and it's telling be it can't find the package
<fritsch> apallo27: as is said ten thousand times
<ballchalk> how can i find if those tools are installed ?
<apallo27> then someone told me to paste my sources.list into the pastebin
<catarro> i did not express correctly : if i click on kde logo and then i select add remove programs, i have this message :
<fritsch> apallo27: please enable multiverse
<apallo27> i did
<catarro> su got error
<fritsch> apallo27: no, you did NOT
<fritsch> apallo27: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<abattoir> apallo27: make sure the distribution is 'dapper' instead of 'dapper-backports'
<fritsch> apallo27: look for this line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<skreech> catarro: Try pressing Alt+Space
<skreech> then type adept
<fritsch> UPS, good point abattoir
<apallo27> it's uncommented
<apallo27> and still not working
<fritsch> apallo27: sorry: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<abattoir> fritsch: its the most common thing ;)
<fritsch> apallo27: this one
<catarro> skreech what does it do ?
<skreech> Open adept
<abattoir> apallo27, fritsch: the next common thing is not have 'fetched updates'
<skreech> Which allows you to add and remove programs
<apallo27> i did that too
<apallo27> i see that i have no non-backports
<abattoir> apallo27: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<apallo27> that's the prob
<ballchalk> fritsch: funny i installed transkode through scripts section and didn't need to download transkode separately
<ballchalk> fritsch: thanks man
<fritsch> ballchalk: no problem
<abattoir> apallo27: also you are running dapper right?
<apallo27> yep
<skreech> catarro: What
<skreech> s the problem you are having?
<abattoir> apallo27: look for the line fritsch pointed out(the second one)...
<catarro> skreech what does alt space do please ?
<abattoir> apallo27: it should be among the first few lines
<skreech> Oh it open katapult... normally
<catarro> what is katapult ?
<fritsch> skreech: what hardware do you run?
<skreech> 9600
<abattoir> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<D4rkly> how can i convert mp3 to audio mp4 or aac ?
<abattoir> catarro: ^^^^
<skreech> catarro: A quick way to start applications open web sites and play songs
<fritsch> skreech: has it ever not worked?
<catarro> well i did not understand
<apallo27> ok, it was because i didn't have that line in my sources.list
<apallo27> thanks fritch
<skreech> fritsch: Well I did an update this morning which pulled down some DRI modules which I think borked my X
<skreech> So I decided to grab the fglrx drivers
<skreech> Which didn't work
<fritsch> skreech: hehe which distirubtion are you running?
<skreech>  so I installed XGL
<skreech> Which still didn't work :)
<fritsch> skreech: oh, what a mess
<skreech> Kubuntu :)
<jujimufu> how does catapult work?
<fritsch> skreech: i just had such a candidate this morning, about 4 hours
<abattoir> jujimufu: what exactly do you mean?
<skreech> jujimufu: It keeps a catalog of things that you want it to record and then you can call them up when needed
<fritsch> skreech: sorry ;-) aks jujimufu to fix it :-)
<jujimufu> skreech: oh, fixed it :)
<__osh__> does the kubuntu live-cd do xgl out of the box? I think there was some gentoo-dist that did this. Anyone know? If not, does anyone know the name of the gentoo-dist?
<jujimufu> __osh__: kororaa
<jujimufu>  http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez
<jujimufu> no
<jujimufu> __osh__: http://kororaa.org/
<__osh__> jujimufu: thankyou. =)
<skreech> jujimufu: You can give me some assistance? :)
<jujimufu> skreech: what exactly is the problem?
<fritsch> jujimufu: first he installed fglrx, then he installed xgl and now nothing is working anymore ;-)
<fritsch> i thought this is a job for you
<jujimufu> fritsch: hehe
<skreech> No no
<skreech> First nothing worked
<ballchalk> what programs can use the gstreamer plugin for encoding AAc files? amarok?
<skreech>  then I installed fglrx then I installed xgl
<fritsch> skreech: hehe *G* nothing worked out of the box
<skreech> However nothign still works
<fritsch> ballchalk: you don`t need them
<fritsch> ballchalk: install faac and faad
<ballchalk> done
<ballchalk> thanks
<fritsch> ballchalk: these one can be used by transcode to make "aac" files
<skreech> I think I have it down to one error noe
<skreech> now
<fritsch> ballchalk: gstreamer is totally unsupported in amarok
<jujimufu> skreech: what is it?
<ballchalk> ok
<skreech> jujimufu: The error is (WW) flgrx: No matching Device section found on instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<ballchalk> gstreamer is another player?
<ballchalk> ok
<fritsch> skreech: what gives: lsmod |grep flgrx
<jujimufu> skreech: you have nvidia card, right?
<skreech> Nope
<Drenhead> I am having lots of problems getting Flash to work with Opera or Firefox.  Any suggestions?  It freezes after 2 seconds in Opera, and in Firefox it is way out of sync.
<fritsch> *G*
<anaskius> finnish
<fritsch> Drenhead: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<skreech> agpart and fglrx
<anaskius> !finnish support
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finnish support - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sleeptyper> ...
<skreech> fritsch: agpart and fglrx
<skreech> jujimufu: ATI 9600
<sleeptyper> mik vikana?
<Hawkwind> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<ballchalk> fritsch: dude do you work for kubuntu or soemthing? i wouldn't have learned so much on how to make linux my everybodys OS if i went freebsd hehehe
<fritsch> skreech: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx --reinstall
<fritsch> skreech: and restart X
<skreech> fritsch: You mean startx :)
<fritsch> skreech: you don`t use kdm?
<skreech> fritsch: Not anymore. X won't start
<fritsch> skreech: ah okay ;-)
<fritsch> skreech: then startx afterwards
<catarro> i really love linux
<skreech> catarro: She's mine leave her alone!!
<fritsch> skreech: working?
* skreech shrugs. The initial X screen is up
<skreech> Ah the terminal is coughing erros
<skreech> errors
<fritsch> is it working though?
<anaskius> amarok wont play anything..i have codecs installed but it wont work
<fritsch> anaskius: mp3 files?
<skreech> Client 1 rejected from local host
<Drenhead> fritsch:  It says that I already have the latest version installed
<anaskius> yeah
<fritsch> anaskius: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<fritsch> Drenhead: h? what are you?
<skreech> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<fritsch> Drenhead: we talked before?
<anaskius> okay thanks..i heard theres also a new version
<fritsch> skreech: kil your old X server
<skreech> Ah!
<fritsch> and do: /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<fritsch> skreech: working?
<abattoir> anaskius: 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ dapper main'
<abattoir> anaskius: add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list(w/o the quotes) and you should have the latest amarok
<skreech> fritsch: The old ones won't die
<fritsch> skreech: you have a 9600 Radeon
<fritsch> skreech: this one works with open source drivers btw.
<fritsch> skreech: why use fglrx ...
<abattoir> anaskius: i guess you need to wait a bit for 1.4.2 though
<waspius> i have a mounted file that i want to remove..but i get the error could not delete file...
<fritsch> skreech: reboot, if it hangs
<skreech> brb
<anaskius> libxine is allready the newest version and it still keeps quiet
<waspius> i even tried from konsole but no luck
<fritsch> waspius: a mounted file?
<fritsch> mom afk
<abattoir> anaskius: make sure you restart amarok after installing libxine-extracodecs... also make sure xine-engine is chose
<abattoir> *chosen
<waspius> fritsch: i mounted an iso image to load a game..the game did not work..i deleted the files but i am left with the mounted file..i try to delete it but nothing
<fritsch> waspius: umount the iso file
<waspius> fritsch: how?
<fdoving> waspius: umount -l file.iso
<fritsch> waspius: umount "mounted directory"
<skreech> Machine 2 :-)
<anaskius> abattoir where can i find that xine engine thing
<abattoir> anaskius: Settings->configure amarok->engine
<Drenhead> I don't think so
<skreech> fritsch: Still hanging on start up. I see the usplash but nothing is happening
<fritsch> skreech: okay back to shell
<skreech> Yup
<skreech> Kill all  xinit?
<waspius> fdoving: but i have deleted the file so the path does not exist anymore
<fritsch> skreech: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<fritsch> skreech: sudo dpkg --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<ballchalk> fritsch: mozilla-mplayer work with firefox?
<fritsch> skreech: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa libglu1-mesa --reinstall
<kdotsky> fritsch: do you think my usb wirless prob could have anything to do with the base install of dapper not being updated (no hardwire connection)?
<ballchalk> mozilla-mplayer is a plugin for mozilla
<fritsch> ballchalk: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<fritsch> kdotsky: no i don`t think so
<fritsch> kdotsky: tried another USB slot?
<kdotsky> fritsch: yeah
<fritsch> skreech: you are with me?
<waspius> fritsch: unmount command not found
<fritsch> waspius: umount
<fritsch> waspius: whithout the "n"
<fritsch> skreech: ?
<waspius> fritsch: umount not found
<fritsch> waspius: sudo umount "mounted dir"
<skreech> Yes
<eds01> can anyone help me get amarok to play mp3's?  im useng dapper drake and amarok 1.4.1.  when i tried to apt-get install the packages they suggested, it sits not availible, but is refered to by another packageaid that
<anaskius> i chose aRts and amarok started to play mp3s not with xine
<waspius> fritsch: it says not mounted:S
<fritsch> !restrictedformats > eds01
<skreech> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> eds01: enable the universe repository
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fritsch> waspius: do what ballchalk suggest for you
<skreech> abattoir: multiverse actually
<fritsch> waspius: sudo umount -l "iso file"
<skreech> fritsch: Ok that's done
<fritsch> skreech: have done so far?
<kdotsky> fritsch: any clue as to what would be causing me to not be able to change the essid with iwconfig?  it seems this is the problem i've run into that other people have not
<skreech> Si
<fritsch> skreech: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<abattoir> skreech, eds01: oops, my mistake... multiverse it is :)
<fritsch> skreech: change fglrx to radeon
* abattoir is sleepy :(
<fritsch> kdotsky: no sorry, don`t know
<anaskius> i did exactly the opposite to what abattoir told...sorry but it works now
<fritsch> kdotsky: perhaps yours has a "very bad (TM)" bios version, your stick
<skreech> Done
<fritsch> skreech: sudo reboot
<abattoir> anaskius: opposite to what?
* skreech looks over his shoulder to see if the machine is going down
<fritsch> skreech: you are funny
<skreech> Annnnnnd back up
<fritsch> skreech: does it go down?
<fritsch> skreech: x comes up?
<skreech> Of course no one messes with sudo!!!
<ballchalk> what's a dvd ripper already included in kubuntu?
<fritsch> skreech: if yes, wie can optimize for speed
<ballchalk> or do i need acid rip?
<waspius> fritsch: it does not work...umount not found
* skreech waits for a bit
<abattoir> ballchalk: i dont think one comes preinstalled
<fritsch> waspius: sudo apt-get install mount
<skreech> k3b? :-)
<fritsch> abattoir: acidrip is a very cool one
<anaskius> abattoir you yold me to make sure that xine is on but i did othervise and amarok works fine
<abattoir> ballchalk: k9copy might be useful though
<skreech> fritsch: NO joy abounds
<waspius> fritsch: already have it
<anaskius> i chose the other
<abattoir> !k9copy
<ubotu> A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy; for Dapper it's available in Universe, and for Breezy it's available at this repository: deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<fritsch> waspius: you have to find the command "umount"
<fritsch> waspius: if you don`t get it to work *g* just reboot
<abattoir> anaskius: that's weird, what other engine do you have?
<fritsch> skreech: nothing works?
<waspius> fritsch: ok thanx
<skreech> Comes up runs the usplash till the X section
<anaskius> abattoir aRts
<fritsch> skreech: you login, i think, yes?
* skreech waits waits. Grows beard. waits
<abattoir> anaskius: aah ok :)
<fritsch> skreech: please add another user
* abattoir forgot aRts
<fritsch> skreech: sudo adduser test
<fritsch> skreech: sudo adduser test audio
<fritsch> skreech: sudo adduser test video
<anaskius> but its weird how it wont work with xine
<skreech> Still looking at the usplash. No X No login manager
<fritsch> and retry with the test user
<JohnFlux> skreech: k3b only supports dvd ripping in the svn development version
<fritsch> skreech: AH thats the problem
<fritsch> skreech: back to shell
<JohnFlux> skreech: there's no release yet
<skreech> JohnFlux: I know :) I was ramping i wouldn't expect it rip DVDs in a default Ubuntu install though
<fritsch> skreech: look what the error is
<anaskius> i did all i can...but who cares as long as its working with aRts
<fritsch> skreech: perhaps disable the splash
<skreech> fritsch: Oh did you read the walktrhough at tinyurl.com?
<JohnFlux> skreech: it will the release-after-next
<JohnFlux> *in
<skreech> I did some stuff with kdm/kdmrc
<fritsch> skreech: yes, i think so *g* for getting XGL to work
<fritsch> skreech: and this is actually the problem
<fritsch> skreech: diagnozing from here, very hard ...
<skreech> fritsch: Posibly I added a line to boot xgl
<fritsch> skreech: yes, i think so
<fritsch> skreech: do this line away
<skreech> fritsch: I know :) look at the walkthrough for ATI in ! XGl for kubuntu
<fritsch> skreech: just try to "repair" it yourself
<fritsch> skreech: no
<skreech> Oh i kept a backup
<fritsch> skreech: i don`t want xgl
<skreech> I'm not crazy
<fritsch> skreech recover your backup
<fritsch> skreech: but keep in mind, fglrx is now uninstalled, because the radeon OSS driver is good enough for it
<fritsch> skreech: don t support proprietary drivers, if there is an alternative
<adm> Does anyone know why my network connection won't work when I start kubuntu? It says that it's enabled, but I have to disable and enable it again to get it working...any solution?
<fritsch> adm: how do you disable it? and how reenable?
<skreech> fritsch: last time I had looked there was no open drivers for 9600
<fritsch> skreech: but there are ...
<fritsch> skreech: even the X600 are working with this radeon and the r300 project
<adm> fritsch: in system settings ---> Network settings
<fritsch> adm: mmh can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<adm> ok, sec
<fdoving> fritsch: an mtu issue again? :)
<skreech> Ok rebooting
<fritsch> fdoving: warhg *g* this was hard
<fritsch> fdoving: hehe, just a shot to the blue
<fritsch> fdoving: but very cool, now a whole office will use kubuntu
<fdoving> fritsch: what's hard? (i didn't read the backlog)
<fritsch> fdoving: the mtu issue
<fritsch> fdoving: first saw it 5 years agao
<fritsch> fdoving: and still the routers are not configured correctly
<skreech> so dri would require teh r300 project?
<adm> iface lo inet loopback
<adm> auto eth0
<adm> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<adm> auto eth1
<adm> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<adm> auto eth2
<fritsch> skreech: every thin is installed for you
<adm> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<adm> auto ath0
<fritsch> don`t paste!
<adm> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<adm> auto wlan0
<fritsch> i sade pastebin
<adm> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<skreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fritsch> adm: stop
<adm> fritsch: oke :D
<fdoving> well.. to late to kick now :)
<adm> sry
<fritsch> adm: which one from these is acually yyour interface? which is working?
<fdoving> +o
<skreech> Dang. The Xclock came up :-(
<exotic> fritsch:sorry bothering again,.. but i re-installed ubuntu, coz it failed to load after i edit xorg!
<fritsch> exotic: oh man :-(
<exotic> fritsch:anyway, i'll leave this, but what i need to know now, i enabled unievrse and multiuniverse packages,
<fritsch> exotic: what`s the problem now?
<fritsch> exotic: yes
<exotic> fritsch: yet when i type: sudo apt-get libxine-extracodecs
<fritsch> exotic: you cannot find it?
<fritsch> exotic: ;-)
<exotic> fritsch: i get: E: Invalid operation libxine-extracodecs
<abattoir> exotic: 'sudo apt-get install...'
<fritsch> exotic: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<skreech> exotic: It's sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<abattoir> you missed the 'install' bit
<fritsch> abattoir: thx
<sdlnxgk> anyone having problems with xmms  type players after updates???
<exotic> fritsch: aha, thanx...
<abattoir> fritsch: why are you thanking me? :P
<exotic> skreech: thanx
<fritsch> abattoir: for being faster *g*
<exotic> abattoir:thanx
<abattoir> fritsch: hehe
<skreech> abattoir: His fingers are smoking from typing so much :) he needed the 3 second break
<abattoir> exotic: np ;)
<skreech> exotic: anytime
<abattoir> heh...
<sdlnxgk> having a prodlem with media  players :(
<skreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<exotic> frittsch: i'll try to run control panel now, and see what i'll get
<abattoir> sdlnxgk: what's the problem?
<sdlnxgk> actually all media players freeze after  doing udpates
<fritsch> exotic: what do you want to do?
<exotic> frittsch: i'll never touch xorg again! lol, i had to re-install! it really failed to load! lol
<abattoir> sdlnxgk: which ones? kaffeine, amarok?
<fritsch> skreech: working?
<skreech> exotic: As long as you can type you can fix it :)
<kdotsky> if i get a wireless bridge to connect my desktop to a wireless network, are there any considerations about its compatibility with ubuntu?
<exotic> skreech:lol
<sdlnxgk> kaffeine plays just fine but xmms and amarok freeze
<fritsch> kdotsky: madwifi is very well supported
<fritsch> sdlnxgk: they just hang?
<abattoir> sdlnxgk: running the latest version of amarok?
* fritsch is listening to "Blackened" by Metallica on ...And Justice For All [amaroK] 
<kdotsky> fritsch: what does that mean
<sdlnxgk> fritsch yes they just hang then I have to kill the process
<fritsch> kdotsky: google over madwifi
<sdlnxgk> abattoir i'm sure it's the latest because I keep up with my updates
<fritsch> sdlnxgk: try upgrade to latest version, as suggested
<fritsch> sdlnxgk: dpkg -l |grep amarok
<sdlnxgk> fritsch will try that now
<fritsch> sdlnxgk: what does it say?
<abattoir> sdlnxgk: ah ok...(1.4.1 is latest fyi)...
<abattoir> sdlnxgk: you can try loading amarok from a terminal... and look for potentially helpful messages
<abattoir> *potentially helpful error messages
<kdotsky> fritsch: so you're suggesting getting s wireless card with an atheros chipset?
<sdlnxgk> fritsch says 1.3.9-0ubuntu4
<fritsch> kdotsky: yes, i have heard very good from this
<fritsch> sdlnxgk: so try 1.4.1
<kdotsky> fritsch: ok, was confused how it related to a wirless bridge
<fritsch> abattoir: can help you
<sdlnxgk> shouldn't it  update automatic??
<abattoir> sdlnxgk: http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ has the latest packages
<fritsch> kdotsky: don`t use a bridge if you can connect directly
<sdlnxgk> but will  try to upgrade it now
<abattoir> sdlnxgk: these packages are maintained in a separate repository
<fritsch> sdlnxgk: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<abattoir> sdlnxgk: add 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ dapper main' to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<abattoir> sdlnxgk: and you should always have the latest stable packages...
<sdlnxgk> abattoir sweet going to add it now :D
<fritsch> skreech: wher is you problem gone?
<abattoir> sdlnxgk: also, FYI, there is kde-latest and koffice-latest, which makes sure you always have the latest of those packages :)
<skreech> fritsch: I'm looking at the kdm logs to see if they say anything suspicious
<fritsch> skreech: look at your kdm config, that it really starts only the normal xserver
<fritsch> skreech: perhaps uninstall xserver-xgl
<sdlnxgk> abattoir thanks for  the heads up
<abattoir> sdlnxgk: you're welcome :)
<Polarbeer> is it possible to install flash player 9 for firefox or konqueror?
<fritsch> Polarbeer: it is not out for lnux
<abattoir> Polarbeer: under linux... no ;)
<skreech> Oh :*( I figured since I'd come this far I might as well get it to work
<Polarbeer> :(
<abattoir> Polarbeer: you can have a setup for it under wine though
<fritsch> abattoir: for sure?
<abattoir> Polarbeer: werent you the one whom i gave a link yesterday?
<fritsch> abattoir: you could also run it in vmare ;-)
<Polarbeer> abattoir: no
<Polarbeer> you helped me with mp3 cd burning, i think
<exotic> fritsch: i enabled layout switching ( both shifts ), yet when i press them, nothing change,.. everytime i move the cursor to change it at the pannel!, any idea why?
<abattoir> Polarbeer: aah ok :)
<flucker> Hi. anybody know how to do settings for compiz-plugin "scale" in KDE? I can't get an active corner to work?
<abattoir> fritsch, Polarbeer: i'll search for the link again
<Polarbeer> abattoir: thanks!
<fritsch> exotic: sorry, no idea
<fritsch> abattoir: i installed IE 6.0 in wine
<fritsch> abattoir: so flash will work, too
<fritsch> abattoir: but that is kind of "compicated"
<fritsch> abattoir: i don`t use flash, as long they don`t give me a "cool and working" version
<abattoir> Polarbeer: http://www.warrenguy.com/docs/ubuntu-linux/installing-internet-explorer-6.html
<abattoir> fritsch: i've heard of ppl who have gotten it to work in firefox and opera... through wine
<fritsch> abattoir: okay
<abattoir> fritsch: i havent installed flash too... dont seem to be missing much :P
<Polarbeer> but isn't wine slow to use?
<skreech> Yeah it only starts the right one still not doing any thing though. The KDM logs act like the X logs where the first one is the latest one?
<fritsch> Polarbeer: slower than native
<Polarbeer> hm...
<fritsch> skreech: you messed it up *g* - hehe have fun
<fritsch> skreech: "No System or Disk error" ;-) hh
<skreech> Yeah I am so far
<abattoir> Polarbeer: tbh, i've run Photoshop 7 under wine, and didnt notice it to be slower than the rest of my system...
<skreech> No had that last week
<fritsch> skreech: you want the hardcore way?
<fritsch> skreech: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/x*
<Polarbeer> abattoir: ok. now it's time to give it a try. thanks again for your help!
<abattoir> Polarbeer: no problem :)
<fritsch> skreech: after that: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/libg*
<fritsch> skreech: and retry
<skreech> fritsch: I'm still getting the PCI:1:0:1
<skreech> error
<fritsch> skreech: do what i said above
<fritsch> skreech: and at 3rd: do sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kdm*
<pielgrzym> hi :)
<pielgrzym> could anyone be so kind to tell me where in kubuntu are the login screen setup files located?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: dpkg -L kdm
<fritsch> pielgrzym: and have a look ;-)
<pielgrzym> I've installed ati drivers and my login screen has too big resolution (I erased this resolution from xorg.conf and I suppose it's stored somwhere else)
<pielgrzym> thanks! :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: no it is just in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fritsch> pielgrzym: look at the 24 bit Section
<fritsch> pielgrzym: or just pastebin your xorg.conf
<pielgrzym> ok
<fritsch> !pastebin > pielgrzym
<pielgrzym> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21313
<pielgrzym> :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: mom
<pielgrzym> it opens in 1600x1200
<fritsch> pielgrzym: defenetely not
<pielgrzym> and should in 1280x1024 :)
<ballchalk> how do i run kde-guidance?
<abattoir> ballchalk: systemsettings
<skreech> fritsch: Oh on the other hand I can pastebin my Xorg.0.log now :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: restart your X session
<fritsch> pielgrzym: there is only 1280 in, so it cannot have 1600
<ballchalk> abattoir: thanks man
<fritsch> pielgrzym: not just logging out Kill your Xserver with: CTRL ALT backsacpe
<pielgrzym> fritsch: before I installed the ati driver the login screen was 1600x1200 displayed under 1280 and I could kind of scroll it in all directions
<fritsch> pielgrzym: kdm should give it back
<fritsch> pielgrzym: okay
<pielgrzym> fritsch: I did :) I even restarted pc a couple of times :)
<abattoir> ballchalk: np :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: press ctrl alt backsacpe and look in what resolution it comes up
<fritsch> skreech: give it to me ;-)
<pielgrzym> ops
<pielgrzym> I killed my sesion by mistake ;)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: working?
<pielgrzym> yup, but in 1600...
<fritsch> pielgrzym: no, not possible
<pielgrzym> and the bottom of the screen is black
<fritsch> pielgrzym: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pielgrzym> like 1/4 of the screen
<pielgrzym> ok, I'll paste again
<fritsch> pielgrzym: /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is no 1600 line inside
<skreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pielgrzym> I know
<pielgrzym> thats why I'm puzzled
<fritsch> pielgrzym: paste bin /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<pielgrzym> I have even more trouble
<pielgrzym> ok
<fritsch> pielgrzym: just solve the first trouble :-)
<skreech> fritsch:
<fritsch> pielgrzym: pastebin the two things (again)
<fritsch> skreech:
<pielgrzym> ok
<skreech> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21314
<fritsch> skreech: okay, i ll have a look
<skreech> Accidently pasted the log to the IRC chan :)
<skreech> Thank goodness for paranoid IRC clients
<fritsch> skreech: looking all fine
<fritsch> skreech: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<skreech> So want the KDM log?
<fritsch> skreech: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg --reinstall
<fritsch> skreech: do these two things and retry
<fritsch> skreech: you made a symlink to the wrong X server somewhere
<fritsch> skreech: i always got these errors, when setting up XGL wrong
<pielgrzym> strange
<fritsch> pielgrzym: yes?
<ballchalk> brb
<pielgrzym> the pastebin redirects me to input page
<pielgrzym> all the time
<skreech> Done
<pielgrzym> maybe the log is too long?
<fritsch> skreech: retry
<fritsch> skreech: no? don`t think so
<fritsch> pielgrzym: url?
<skreech> pielgrzym: Measly thousand line
<fritsch> pielgrzym: mmmh try another pastebin page, the nl one could be down ...
<fritsch> pielgrzym: ill wait
<christianp> hi all
<pielgrzym> here's the xorg
<pielgrzym> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21315
<fritsch> pielgrzym: got it
<fritsch> pielgrzym: man
<fritsch> pielgrzym: you have 2 device sections *g*
<christianp> how can i play divx with kaffeine? I download and install w32codec but it displays a black screen
<fritsch> pielgrzym: one time ATI and one time fglrx
<fritsch> pielgrzym: put out on of your config file
<skreech> :-D
<fritsch> pielgrzym: i ll edit it online
<skreech> christianp: did you install Libxine-extracodecs ?
<pielgrzym> !!
<pielgrzym> you're right :)
<pielgrzym> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21316
<pielgrzym> log no. 1 :)
<pielgrzym> (ca. 1k lines)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: have found your error
<fritsch> pielgrzym: please disable one of the two Device Sections
<edik>      ?
<pielgrzym> the 'ati' one?
<skreech> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<fritsch> edik: did not get it *G* but could read it
<abattoir> !ru
<fritsch> edik: UTF-8 rocks
<skreech> abattoir: I win :)
<fritsch> skreech: working?
<skreech> Nope :)
<fritsch> same error?
<fritsch> sudo dpkg --purge xserver-xgl
<abattoir> skreech: heh...
<skreech> Yep
<christianp> skreech: i can't find it in my repositories :(
<christianp> can you give me the right one?
<skreech> christianp: you need to enable Multiverse
<fritsch> skreech: you want to give me a shell?
<skreech> !multiverse > christianp
<fritsch> skreech: don`t have fun in guessing
<skreech> fritsch: I'm double natted
<fritsch> skreech: no problem
<fritsch> skreech: where a nat is, there is iptabels
<skreech> Oh?
<fritsch> skreech: ;-)
<pielgrzym> fritsch: you mean the lines 118-129?
<pc> hi
<skreech> fritsch: how does iptables circumvent two hardware nat?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: yes
<fritsch> skreech: oh hardware nats
<fritsch> skreech: this IS a problem
<skreech> Yes. Twice
<fritsch> skreech: sorry, you have to cope alone *g*
<fritsch> skreech: redo your changes
<skreech> It's ok a friend is coming over to debug
<fritsch> skreech: btw. and keep your fingers OFF from fglrx
<skreech> Undo my updates :-)
<fritsch> skreech: radeon OSS ist working just find
<pielgrzym> fritsch: I'll erase the 'ati' one :) and I'll see what happens :) thanks for help! :)
<skreech> Yeah i dislike software patent laws :-(
<christianp> skreech: how can i enable multiverse with adept (with synaptic it was easy, but with adept i don't know how) ;)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: just commeent it out with #
<fdoving> skreech: it owns hardware-routers in functionality, customizability,and features.
<sdlnxgk> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<skreech> christianp: Open adept and look under adept _> manage repositores
<pielgrzym> fritsch: maybe I should copy the busID to the fglrx device section?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: yes
<abattoir> skreech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu should help you
<fritsch> pielgrzym: you could also try ati first
<abattoir> skreech: ooops, christianp
<fritsch> pielgrzym: and comment fglrx out
<skreech> fdoving: Sorry?
<pielgrzym> ok
<fritsch> pielgrzym: have fun
<abattoir> christianp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pielgrzym> what happens if it won't load screen? will I be albe to get to the console?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: yes, if you are very unlucky
<fritsch> pielgrzym: youll have to boot the live cd and chroot in
<skreech> pielgrzym: Alt+Ctrl+ F[1-6] 
<fritsch> pielgrzym: but comment out the ati one first
<pielgrzym> fritsch: ok, so I'll play around with it :)
<fdoving> skreech: sorry wrong window :] 
<pielgrzym> ok
<pielgrzym> thanks :) brb ;)
<skreech> fdoving: Sounds fascinating though. What's that about?
<skreech> pielgrzym: Oh You may want to know irssi
<pielgrzym> irssi?
<zapper> hi
<skreech> pielgrzym: You have Gui working now?
<fdoving> skreech: how linux+iptables owns most cheap store-bought routers/nats.
<pielgrzym> yes
<pielgrzym> kde
<zapper> can anybody help me with an acpi problem on my laptop?
<skreech> fdoving: Oh yes. Which are actaully most likely linux plus iptables in any case
<pielgrzym> skreech: yup, kde running :)
<zapper> i have a tosshiba satellite m40-285
<fritsch> pielgrzym: working?
<skreech> pielgrzym: Press Alt+ctrl+F1 then Alt+Ctrl+F7
<fritsch> me waits till the job is complete ...
<skreech> Let me know when you get back :)
<pielgrzym> fritsch: haven't rebooted yet :)
<pielgrzym> ok
<fritsch> pielgrzym: CTRL ALT Backspace will do *g*
<christianp> skreech: abattoir: thanks, done
<skreech> fritsch: I'm showing CLI IRC in case thigns go bad
<zapper> and i cant use fnfx to access the fn hotkeys because toshiba_acpi module is not loaded in the kernel
<skreech> christianp: installed?
<christianp> but i can't find libxine-extracodecs
<fritsch> zapper: can you load it manually?
<skreech> christianp: Did you fetch updates?
<zapper> and when i try to load it i get an error telling me that toshiba_acpi.ko doesnt exist
<pielgrzym> skreech: did it :) went to blank console and back :) cool thing;)
<fdoving> skreech: exactly, stripped down linux+iptables, with less features than a real distro.
<fritsch> zapper: try: sudo modprobe toshiba_acpi
<christianp> skreech: of course :)
<skreech> pielgrzym: Right there you can login and do anything from that you can do from konsole
<skreech> christianp: And you don't have libxine-extracodecs?
<fritsch> skreech: *hint* multiverse
<abattoir> christianp: and the 'distribution' in that line was 'dapper'? rather than 'dapper-backports' ?
<zapper> FATAL: Error inserting toshiba_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.ko): No such device
<skreech> christianp: can you check to see if you enabled multiverse on dapper-backports ?
<fritsch> zapper: lsmod |grep acpi
<skreech> Blast
<fritsch> zapper: you have a toshiba laptop? which supports this modul
<fdoving> skreech: i have nothing but very good experience with http://ipcop.org even !linux-geeks can understand it if they have some networking experience. :)
<ballchalk> wow this crazy
<ballchalk> i didn't know linux can play mp4 and m4a files encoded by itunes
<ballchalk> cool
<zapper> i have a toshiba satellite m40-285
<christianp> skreech: abattoir: when i add multiverse and click on update, it delete it and remain only universe
<fritsch> zapper: what says: lsmod |grep acpi
<zapper> acpi_cpufreq            6724  1
<skreech> christianp: Add Multiverse then click apply before you click close
<fritsch> zapper: perhaps some other acpi modules stress
<zapper> freq_table              4928  2 acpi_cpufreq,cpufreq_stats
<zapper> sony_acpi               5580  0
<christianp> ok
<zapper> pcc_acpi               12416  0
<zapper> dev_acpi               11236  0
<zapper> acpi_sbs               20172  0
<zapper> battery                 9988  1 acpi_sbs
<zapper> ac                      5220  1 acpi_sbs
<zapper> i2c_acpi_ec             5120  1 acpi_sbs
<zapper> i2c_core               22848  1 i2c_acpi_ec
<zapper> processor              26344  2 acpi_cpufreq,thermal
<zapper> thats the output i get
<fritsch> zapper: sudo rmmod sony_acpi pcc_acpi
<zapper> done
<fritsch> zapper: after that: sudo modprobe toshiba_acpi
<Hawkwind> zapper: Please use pastebin next time
<Karol84PL> Hello, Amarok 1.4.1 crashes when i try to play last.fm. What's the problem?
<zapper> i keep getting the same error
<Hawkwind> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fritsch> zapper: sudo rmmod toshiba
<christianp> skreech: abattoir ok, now i find it :)
<fritsch> zapper: modprobe toshiba_acpi
<skreech> christianp: Wonderful :)
<aliasfred> Hawkwind: would be nice to include how large is a large text in this message... like > 3 lines for example, or another limit
<zapper> ERROR: Module toshiba does not exist in /proc/modules
<fritsch> zapper: okay
<skreech> dmesg stops logging where?
<zapper> FATAL: Error inserting toshiba_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.ko): Operation not permitted
<fritsch> zapper: please add toshiba_acpi to /etc/modules and reboot
<fritsch> zapper: perhaps another acpi module uses the same resource and is loaded before
<fritsch> zapper: /etc/modules is "worked" very early in the boot process
<fritsch> zapper: perhaps you have luck
<fritsch> zapper: => go and add toshiba_acpi to /etc/modules
<Hawkwind> aliasfred: I agree, but Seveas decided not to give me edit access to the bot so I can't fix it unfortunately :(
<christianp> and now i can play divx :D
<shanaka> i just installed kubuntu and i want to install xine to it. can any one tell me how?
<christianp> thans friends
<zapper> i will try
<zapper> thanks
<Hawkwind> shanaka: sudo apt-get install xine ?
<christianp> good bye
<Hawkwind> shanaka: Assuming you have the correct repos setup such as universe and multiverse
<abattoir> Hawkwind: was a reason given?
<Nookie^> does anyone know where to get package name "mdnsresponder" for kubuntu?
<zapper> rebooting...
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I proposed about 8 - 10 changes to current facts and he said they were good the way they were unfortunately
<Nookie^> !mdnsresponder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdnsresponder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> Hawkwind: hmm....
<Hawkwind> abattoir: The facts I wanted to redo and proposed would have been a bit more user friendly and provided more information but he said no :(
<abattoir> Hawkwind: :'(
<flucker> Hi. anybody know how to do settings for compiz-plugin "scale" in KDE? I can't get an active corner to work?
<MrBallZ> Hi, i have a question, is there anyway to setup Kubuntu Dapper, to automount ntfs usb drives when it detects them, just like Knoppix does ? ...
<shanaka> thankX Hawkwind but when i tried it it says cannot find xine. i'm sure that i m connected to internet cos i m chattinhg with u. is there anything else i could try
<Hawkwind> !repos > shanaka
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Maybe we could convince Hobbsee or someone to convince him to let you and I have edit access.  The facts in the bot needs to be quite a bit more user friendly
<shanaka> where can i get the repository info
<fritsch> !reps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fritsch> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<wilfredH> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fritsch> pielgrzym: working?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: nope
<pielgrzym> removing either of these section causes
<pielgrzym> that ctr +alt + backspace goes to blank console session
<pielgrzym> when I type "X" I get "no screens found" error
<fritsch> pielgrzym: okay: do
<pielgrzym> how to run kde after going to blank session?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fritsch> pielgrzym: no chance *g* we have to fix your xorg.conf
<pielgrzym> because after putting everythng bakc to normal I typed "X" and got a blank Xsrver screen :)
<pielgrzym> ok
<fritsch> pielgrzym: wait!
<fritsch> pielgrzym: what card do you have?
<pielgrzym> radeon 9200
<fritsch> pielgrzym: i edit you a config
<shanaka> <pielgrzym> you can run /etc/init.d/kdm start  or  just init <somevalue>  the value depends on the os
<shanaka> for kubuntu type init 2
<skreech> pielgrzym: Worked?
<pielgrzym> shanaka: thanks
<pielgrzym> running dpkg right now
<pielgrzym> skreech: nope - gui couldn't load :)
<zapper> im here again
<ballchalk> is there a key to deb ftp://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ stable main non-free contrib   ???
<fritsch> pielgrzym: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/xorg.conf
<zapper> it didnt work
<fritsch> zapper: okay, sorry, no idea then
<shanaka> where can i find the repository info
<skreech> pielgrzym: So where are you now?
<fritsch> zapper: perhaps the kernel people can help you
<h3sp4wn> ballchalk: debian-keyrings (or debian-archive-keyrings) - on kubuntu though ?
<skreech> CLI?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: got the url?
<zapper> where should i ask then?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: yes
<pielgrzym> fritsch: I'm pasting it now :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: try this config
<pielgrzym> fritsch: ok :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: just wget it ...
<skreech> nalioth: Hi
<ballchalk> crap
<ballchalk> i can't launch adept
<fritsch> ballchalk: why?
<ballchalk> it asks for my passwd and it doen's tdo anyting
<skreech> ballchalk: On what basis?
<nalioth> howdy
<fritsch> skreech: working?
<skreech> ballchalk: Kill all adept
<ballchalk> i tried to install flashplugin-nonfree and gave me same problem in adept like the sunjava installation so i quit
<skreech> fritsch: No I'm trying to figure out where dmesg stops logging
<ballchalk> k brb
<skreech> nalioth: How goes?
<fritsch> ballchalk: killall (written togher)
<fritsch> ballchalk: as root, because adepts runs in "sudo" mode
<ulixes> anyone
<ulixes> can explain this:
<ulixes> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ulixes> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ulixes> (i'm new in linux)
<ballchalk> skreech: done it works now
<skreech> ulixes: What did you type?
<ulixes> it's a command replu
<skreech> ballchalk: Hooray!
<ulixes> *y
<ballchalk> fritsch: yea i recog that command from darwin osx86
<ballchalk> heh
<nalioth> skreech: as i've said before, if you see me join, my ISP has screwed up.
<skreech> ulixes: Right what commnad did you type?
<aliasfred> ulixes: add sudo before the command, it will give you the permission
<SonicChao> ulixes: You need to use sudo before the command
<nalioth> ulixes: close all your apt-get synaptic or dkpg instances
<skreech> nalioth: :-) Of course :) How's #Ubuntu-libre ?
<ulixes> so: sudo /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<ulixes> ?
<fritsch> ulixes: no
<ulixes> nalioth: how?
<fritsch> ulixes: what do you want to do?
<ulixes> i want
<ulixes> to get update in adept
<SonicChao> ulixes: What are you trying to do?
<aliasfred> ulixes: try to answer the questions :)
<ulixes> but it does'nt work
<fritsch> ulixes: close adept
<ulixes> so i try to use it via console
<SonicChao> ulixes: sudo dist-upgrade
<shanaka> exit
<fritsch> ulixes: ah!
<skreech> aliasfred: Not an english speaker give ulixes a break :)
<fritsch> ulixes: sudo apt-get update
<nalioth> ulixes: look at all your virtual desktops and turn off all those things i mentioned
<ulixes> yes
<ulixes> i'm italian
<SonicChao> ulixes: Sorry I ment: sudo apt-get update
<nalioth> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SonicChao> !it
<wilfredH> hi guys, do I need to install any packages to get building applications from source? I get the error: bash: make: command not found
<SonicChao> nalioth: Beat me to it. >.>
<fritsch> wilfredH: depends
<skreech> !b-e > wilfredH
<ulixes> it rest on 0%
<fritsch> wilfredH: sudo apt-get build-essential is the beginning
<ballchalk> i can't view youtube videos and i got nonfree flash plugin installed for firefox
<ballchalk> i need help
<fritsch> ballchalk: try: about:plugins
<SonicChao> ballchalk: I can't either.
<skreech> ballchalk: They might have updaetd to Flash 8
<ballchalk> fritsch: ok
<ballchalk> brb
<fritsch> ballchalk: close every firefox and open again
<SonicChao> ballchalk: I use a little program called youtube-dl
<skreech> In that case you are about out of luck
<ulixes> so can anyone start a private conversation to help me?
<ulixes> thx
<SonicChao> ballchalk: And then mplayer to open it.
<SonicChao> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<ballchalk> ok
<pielgrzym> fritsch: works now, but Im back in mesa now
<pielgrzym> 
<skreech> ulixes: It's ok everyone is rushing to help you as soon as it settles to one or two you will be fine :)
<SonicChao> ballchalk: Do you need links to youtube-dl? I can help you install it if you need to.
<fritsch> pielgrzym: what says glxinfo |grep -i direct
<ulixes> hello???
<pielgrzym> something happend to my keyboard layzot
<skreech> ulixes: You tried to do an update in adept rigth?
<pielgrzym> its german now
<SonicChao> ulixes: No...no PMing.
<skreech> And you said it didn't work?
<SonicChao> !pm > ulixes
<ulixes> yes
<skreech> What didn't work?
<ballchalk> fritsch: i love you
<fritsch> pielgrzym: ups, sorry :-)
<ulixes> yes it rest on 0%
<ballchalk> SonicChao: i love you
<fritsch> ballchalk: thx *g*
<ballchalk> skreech: i love you too man
<ulixes> the update collecting
<fritsch> pielgrzym: i update te config for fglrx and US
<ballchalk> hahahh athanks
<SonicChao> ballchalk: What?
<pielgrzym> Im polish
<skreech> ulixes: Sometimes the servers get a little tired :)
<SonicChao> ballchalk: O_o
<pielgrzym> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<pielgrzym> direct rendering: No
<pielgrzym> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<skreech> And you have to be patient
<pielgrzym> the glxgaers hardly work now
<ballchalk> SonicChao: i love you man
<skreech> ulixes: can adept open now?
<ulixes> yes
<ballchalk> kubuntu is awsome
<skreech> Ok but it still will not update?
<SonicChao> ballchalk: Please, I'm not homosexual....your really freaking me out.
<carlos_> hello everyone.
<ulixes> skreech what to do?
<skreech> ulixes: has it ever worked?
<SonicChao> Hello carlos_.
<pielgrzym> fritsch: Ill be right back
<skreech> !info libsexy2
<ubotu> libsexy2: collection of additional GTK+ widgets - library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.7-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 38 kB, installed size 128 kB
<fritsch> pielgrzym: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/xorg.conf
<carlos_> :) need help setting up my apache server
<ulixes> no
<ulixes> skreeck
<SonicChao> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ulixes> the system is hust formatted
<SonicChao> Hope that helps carlos_.
<carlos_> Have read several howto{s and guides but I can only see my page locally (on my network) not on the www
<fritsch> pielgrzym: just look again in the url
<arepie> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<skreech> ulixes: Ah. can you pastebin the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<skreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ulixes> yes
<skreech> ulixes: use the URL above ^^^
<arepie> how to install firefox on kubuntu?? is it possible?
<skreech> arepie: install mozilla-firefox
<fritsch> arepie: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<fritsch> skreech: ;-) fast
<ulixes> ok
<SonicChao> arepie: sudo apt-get install firefox
<SonicChao> =)
<skreech> :-)
<arepie> plus all the plugin ?
<arepie> im on amd64
<skreech> ulixes: when you click send give us the URL that the browser gives you
<ulixes> done
<ulixes> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21328
<skreech> You won't get flash
<SonicChao> arepie: Oh, I don't know about that...
<fritsch> pielgrzym: working?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: why do you want fglrx? mesa for your radeon 9200 is fine?
<skreech> ulixes: Doesn't seem to have anything wrong
<fritsch> skreech: it is working *g*?
<skreech> ulixes: what does sudo apt-get update give you?
<ballchalk> SonicChao: oh sorry man
<ballchalk> to set the record straight
<ulixes> a second
<ballchalk> i'm straight haha
<skreech> fritsch: No I'm trying to trace logs. dmesg seesm to stop logging before my problem and kdm seems to start logging after
<ulixes> it rest o 0%
<fritsch> skreech: i think you "symlinked" your X executable to something ...
<ulixes> and then go to timeout
<fritsch> ulixes: do you use a proxy?
<ulixes> no
<fritsch> ulixes: does "ping www.google.com" work?
<skreech> fritsch: No I didn't not manually at any case
<fritsch> skreech: okay
<skreech> nalioth: How's #ubuntu-libre ?
<ulixes> i'm connect with konversation
<ulixes> from kubuntu
<ulixes> so
<ulixes> ..
<skreech> :-) no
<SonicChao> ulixes: Type that into a terminal.
<ulixes> anyway yes
<SonicChao> ulixes: Or, a Konsole.
<fritsch> ulixes: try from your shell, perhaps something ist worlogy exported
<ulixes> reply
<dan_> can someone help me install a .sh file
<dan_> please
<fritsch> dan_: if you want *g*
<dan_> cool
<fritsch> dan_: chmod +x "file.sh"
<skreech> dan_: ./something.sh
<SonicChao> dan_: I can help to
<fritsch> dan_:  after that ./file.sh
<dan_> oh yeah
<dan_> oops
<SonicChao> dan_: chmod +x file.sh
<dan_> i forgot the . before /
<dan_> thanx
<SonicChao> dan_: chmod 755 file.sh
<SonicChao> dan_: ./file.sh
<fritsch> SonicChao: its the same,  as chmod +x
<skreech> ulixes: You can ping archive.ubuntu.com ?
<dan_> thanx guys
<ulixes> no
<ulixes> it does not work
<fritsch> ulixes: see *G* there is the problem
<ulixes> can you explain?
<fritsch> ulixes: you cannot send a package to archive.ubuntu.com
<pielgrzym> fritsch: thanks for the new config
<fritsch> pielgrzym: working?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: mesa seems to work really slow
<fritsch> pielgrzym: you have to enable, XV Overlay ...
<carlos_> I'm running kubuntu on a PIII@733Mhz with 748MB of memory and 133mhz bus. with those my system run so slow?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: now you use fglrx?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: even divx movies ale cluncz
<fritsch> pielgrzym: you use the first one?
<pielgrzym> wait a second need to restart x to see how it works
<fritsch> pielgrzym: try
<spriet> hi all
<ulixes> ??
<spriet> jeamand da der deutsch kann?
<nalioth> skreech: why not join us there?
<fritsch> spriet: #kubuntu-de
<spriet> thx
<pielgrzym> fritsch: new config seems to work ok
<fritsch> pielgrzym: okay, enable XV Overlay
<fritsch> pielgrzym: this i have forgotten
<fritsch> pielgrzym: you are using fglrx now?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: yes
<fritsch> pielgrzym: added the XV Overlay
<pielgrzym> fritsch: the glxgears ale clunky even with karramba disabled
<pielgrzym> ok
<spriet> how to open the port 22 on the FW?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: in the new config?
<spriet> can sombodx told me?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: clunky means not fast?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: you shall add the XV Overlay
<pielgrzym> fritsch: no it means once a secont the gears stop
<pielgrzym> second
<pielgrzym> fritsch: the same happens to divx movies - they are not fluent
<fritsch> pielgrzym: what says glxgears -printfps
<fritsch> pielgrzym: let`s see
<fritsch> pielgrzym: what tells glxgears -printfps
<pielgrzym> 6760 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1351.880 FPS
<fritsch> pielgrzym: seems working though
<fritsch> pielgrzym: now, let us try the OSS radeon again, okay?
<pielgrzym> ok :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: i update the config you do the while
<fritsch> pielgrzym: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<pielgrzym> fritsch: I really appreciate your help :) thanks a lot for your time :) now I know what is a community :) thanks :)
<pielgrzym> ok
<pielgrzym> fritsch: removed the driver :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa libgl1-mesa-dri libglu1-mesa --reinstall
<fritsch> wait, ill update the config
<pielgrzym> ok
<pielgrzym> mesa is being downloaded :) it'll take a while :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: please use this one: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/xorg.conf
<fritsch> pielgrzym: just updated
<fritsch> pielgrzym: perhaps you have to restart whole system, because of the dri modul is changing
<fritsch> pielgrzym: try adding radeon into /etc/modules also
<pielgrzym> fritsch: just "radeon"?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: yes
<fritsch> pielgrzym: then lets see ;-)
* fritsch is listening to "Nymphomaniac Fantasia" by Nightwish on Angels Fall First (Korea edition) [amaroK] 
<pielgrzym> ok, did it :)
<fritsch> :-)
<fritsch> cool, using the new config? libgl stuff already downloaded?
<pielgrzym> mesa is ready
<karl_> anybody about to help me with a fbfx prob
<fritsch> pielgrzym: okay, try reboot
<pielgrzym> ok
<pielgrzym> brb ;)
<pielgrzym> fritsch: btw. why did you add mobility 9000 not 9200 in the xorg? :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: does not matter *g*
<fritsch> pielgrzym: just changed my config
<pielgrzym> fritsch: I see :) ok, so i'm rebooting :) brb
<office_> who can help to play movies ?
<office_> i need subtitles too
<fritsch> !restrictedformats > office_
<jujimufu> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<__osh__> kororaa's xgl-enabled live-cd has been pulled. anyone know of any other? I'll settle for one that downloads and configures it for me after the livecd has been booted.
<tarz> anyone tried automatix on a fresh installed dapper 6.06.1 ?
<jujimufu> tarz: I have
<jujimufu> tarz: having any problems?
<fritsch> jujimufu: :-)
<jujimufu> fritsch: :D
<tarz> jujimufu: indeed. it wont work... stops in line 54 of command.py when i interrupt it
<jujimufu> tarz: As soon as my installed kubuntu was running, I had EasyUbuntu and Automatix ran to install lots of packages for me
<jujimufu> tarz: what do you mean?
<draik> I can't seem to run 'Synaptic'
<jujimufu> tarz: as in, have you installed it? are you running it and you get this error?
<draik> How do I reinstall through konsole?
<fritsch> draik: something special? or everything?
<tarz> jujimufu: yes
<tarz> jujimufu: when starting nothing happens, so i pressed strg-c
<draik> fritsch, I can't run synaptic, so I guess everything
<jujimufu> tarz: how do you start it?
<jujimufu> fritsch: dear christ, how many hours have you been online?
<fritsch> draik: open a terminal and type: kdesu synaptic
<fritsch> draik: any error reported?
<tarz> jujimufu: lol.. it starts when running python /path/to/automatix.py
<draik> fritsch, Command 'synaptic' not found.
<fritsch> draik: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<fritsch> draik: :-)
<jujimufu> tarz: wait, I am checking it right now
<fritsch> draik: this is not the default kubuntu app though
<draik> I know
<m-lund> Anyone here with a Thinkpad T23 running dapper? Or more generally: A S3 Savage chipset. After an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, I cannot start my X anymore... It ends with (EE) No devices detected. The configuration file is the same.
<jujimufu> tarz: justs open a console and type automatix wthout the quotes
<sd6asset> anyone using valknut here
<sd6asset> ?
<fritsch> m-lund: please pastbin your xorg.conf
<fritsch> !pastebin > m-lund
<draik> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<draik> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fritsch> sd6asset: me did before
<draik> sorry, I had adept open
<fritsch> draik: sudo killall adpept && sudo killall synaptic
<draik> whoops
<morphius_> I updated my password (sudo passwd) but now kdesu still uses the old password. How can I update this?
<fritsch> draik: now: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<draik> I did and it it is installed
<fritsch> draik: cool
<jujimufu> tarz: so, what happened?
<fritsch> draik: now do: kdesu synaptic
<draik> I just can't run it
<tarz> jujimufu: this doesnt work for me, using starting it manually via python /usr/share/automatix/automatix.py did the trick
<sd6asset> fritsch, can u tell me please, is that normal that most of the files I try to download from I got a response : Permission Denie or something in that way. Is that a block or smth for linux based mods of DC++?
<draik> fritsch, Command 'synaptic' not found.
<sd6asset> I just dont get it
<fritsch> sd6asset: i did not have this prob before
<jujimufu> tarz: if you're using KDE, go to KMenu -> System -> Automatix-Kubuntu
<jujimufu> tarz: this should do the trick
<fritsch> sd6asset: a good alternative is ldcpp.berlios.de
<pielgrzym> fritsch: the new config didn't work
<sd6asset> fritsch, a better alternative?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: had some trouble getting back to X ;)
<ballchalk> should i install rar free or rar unfree?
<bisoncb> hello All...
<tomjir> bisoncb: hello
<jujimufu> hey bisoncb
<m-lund> fritsch: Pasted my xorg.conf to pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21334
<jujimufu> tarz: so?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: mmmh?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: there were some errors?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: it did't work, probably because I forgot to chage your config back to ati
<fritsch> m-lund: what was the error
<fritsch> pielgrzym: you just had to use my nw config?
<m-lund> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21335
<pielgrzym> fritsch: nw?
<morphius_> I updated my password (sudo passwd) but now kdesu still uses the old password. How can I update this?
<jujimufu> tarz: um... are you still there?
<m-lund> fritsch: The xorg.conf hasn't changed. I even ran a dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg with no success. It detects the savage card during the configuration, but the Xserver just won't start. I can see through strace, that it actually opens thefile savagedrv.so
<ballchalk> is there any discrepencies with unrar-free as opposed to unrar nonfree?
<ballchalk> i can't unpack a rar file
<pielgrzym> fritsch: I'm checking again :) brb
<morphius_> \identify
<ubuntu> can anyone help answer a quick question on what nvidia driver i should get?
<fritsch> m-lund: i see, you config looks correct
<fritsch> m-lund: was this all from Xorg.0.log?
<fritsch> m-lund: i don`t think so
<morphius_> ubuntu: use either the one out of the repos, or the one off the nvidia web page
<deXtrezza> well there is ia32 or ia64 i honestly don't know the diff
<deXtrezza> nor do i know what repos is, sorry guys linux is new to me
<morphius_> are you running a 64 bit OS/kernel or a 32-bit
<morphius_> repo is short for repository, reference the apt-get repositories (accessed graphically through adept)
<deXtrezza> assuming the 32-bit since it's the i386 not the amd64, i was just on the amd64 but it's not as compatable with other things
<morphius_> then go with the ia32 one.
<deXtrezza> word, thx ;j
<fritsch> morphius_: the nvidia installer can completely break the X installation ...
<jujimufu> this is such a silly question after what I've gone through today, but how do I make my user jujimufu to have access to sudo without having to type a password each time (i.e., what do I write in /etc/sudoers)
<fritsch> morphius_: not a good way, i think
<morphius_> here's a good howto on installing the driver for your card, deXtrezza:
<pielgrzym> fritsch: works now
<morphius_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<fritsch> pielgrzym: do glxgears -printfps
<pielgrzym> fritsch: superkaramba seems to cause those pauses
<pielgrzym> fritsch: ok
<abattoir> jujimufu: add NOPASSWD: ALL to the end of the %admin line
<morphius_> thanks fritsch, good to know
<deXtrezza> thx i'll check it out
<fritsch> pielgrzym: yes the pauses ARE from superkaramba
<fritsch> morphius_: they install with a sh script
<fritsch> morphius_: overwriting stuff, etc.
<abattoir> jujimufu: '%admin  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL' is how mine looks
<pielgrzym> fritsch: 4617 frames in 5.0 seconds = 923.268 FPS
<draik> fritsch, in Adept, I noticed that synaptic has a conflict with 'menu >= 2.1.11' but I have 2.1.27
<fritsch> morphius_: when you now get an X update, eveyrthing can get broken
<m-lund> fritsch: sorry: Here you have it all from xorg.x.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21336
<pielgrzym> fritsch: I know, but why do they affect the divX movies? never had such issue in a win machine
<jujimufu> slaughterhouse: thanks :)
<morphius_> makes sense
<fritsch> pielgrzym: pastebin your xorg.conf once again
<abattoir> jujimufu: hehe
<ubuntu> czesc :)
<pielgrzym> ok :)
<jujimufu> abattoir: really, why do you have sucha nickname? :)
<morphius_> is xgl in the repositories now, or do you still have to do a manual install?
<Nrik> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04e8:663e Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<morphius_> If it is in the repos, is there a howto?
<fritsch> m-lund: provide a PCI ID to this Device
<abattoir> jujimufu: it wasnt intentional... just stuck :)
<jujimufu> abattoir: I bet :)
<jujimufu> !yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Nrik> help me please use SGH-D820 via USB
<fritsch> m-lund: BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<jujimufu> btw, guys, yakuake totally rocks :)
<fritsch> m-lund: in the savage ID section
<trappist> jujimufu: yeah it does
<m-lund> fritsch: I think I have tried that. Will do it again and send a new xorg.n.log
<fritsch> pielgrzym: pastebin?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21338
<fritsch> thx
<pielgrzym> :)
<TheGateKeeper> morphius_: have you checked the ubuntu forums?
<abattoir> jujimufu: indeed.. too bad it doesnt work for me :(
<fritsch> pielgrzym: i edit online
<jujimufu> abattoir: why?
<TheGateKeeper> !xgl > morphius_
<jujimufu> abattoir: there is even a kubuntu packge. What could be wrong?
<abattoir> jujimufu: 64-bit, i causes X to crash
<draik> what torrent client would you recommend? Anybody?
<morphius_> yes. I did
<pielgrzym> fritsch: ok :) I only need to refresh the site, right?
<abattoir> jujimufu: but i havent investigated it much
<abattoir> draik: ktorrent
<abattoir> draik: comes pre-installed w/ kubuntu
<draik> abattoir, ktorrent won't recognize torrents
<draik> I tried, but nothing
<abattoir> huh?
<morphius_> It mentioned it may be in the repoistories. I can't really find a thing anymore with their new search engine. It really sucks
<fritsch> pielgrzym: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21340
<jujimufu> abattoir: oh, meh... it really is pretty hanfy
<morphius_> Thanks gatekeeper
<fritsch> pielgrzym: now, we tune a little bit
<jujimufu> *handy
<pielgrzym> fritsch: cool :)
<jujimufu> draik: azureus
<jujimufu> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<fritsch> pielgrzym: you see the difference?
<abattoir> jujimufu: yes
<draik> abattoir, here is the error:   An error occurred while loading the torrent. The torrent is probably corrupt or is not a torrent file.
<fritsch> draik: so choose another torrent file
<pielgrzym> fritsch: yup
<draik> Cannot create /home/draik/Desktop/Torrents/Click.2006.XviD.TS-RUSTLERS.[www.torrentfive.com] /Click.2006.XviD.TS-RUSTLERS.[www.torrentfive.com] .avi: No such file or directory
<pielgrzym> fritsch: agp mode and some stuff
<pielgrzym> fritsch: testing ;)
<fritsch> pielgrzym:  do them in and restart X
<pielgrzym> fritsch: ok ;)
<abattoir> draik: please dont paste that here :)
<mkpaa> I just upgraded xserver and it stopped working. I am using matrox G550 and xorg throws error 'no devices found'
<draik> sorry
<draik> :)
<abattoir> draik: and as fritsch suggested, have you tried other torrents?
<mkpaa> it worked fine before last upgrade
<draik> I tried the same torrent with Azureus, but Azureus opened and killed itself
<fritsch> m-lund: mmmh there was ein xserver update
<draik> Azureus does that when I try to open it
<fritsch> m-lund: i will try reloading X, too... mkpaa has the same problem?
<abattoir> draik: there are some issues w/ azureus in kubuntu....
<draik> as far as other torrents, I am about to try that now
<mkpaa> appears
<abattoir> draik: also, there is a newer version of ktorrent, and it is a lot faster
<draik> I updated everything to the latest version
<mkpaa> whats the easiest way to reload the previous version?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: glxgears now: 6134 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1226.638 FPS
<mkpaa> or say, downgrade the xserver-xorg-core
<pielgrzym> fritsch: still with pauses
<fritsch> pielgrzym: even as fast as fglrx, but without prorpietary
<pielgrzym> fritsch: maybe it's got something to do with scheduling?
<abattoir> mkpaa: look in /var/cache/apt/archives... see if the old deb is there
<fritsch> pielgrzym: these pauses i get, too
<fritsch> abattoir: me thinks the xserver update is the problem
<abattoir> fritsch: this in dapper?
<skreech> fritsch: I think I have a new lead
<fritsch> abattoir: yes
<m-lund> mkpaa: Seems like I have the same problem as you - after the latest update.
<pielgrzym> fritsch: do you have those pauses in movies? :) I've heard that linux has a few task scheduling systems
<skreech> fritsch: Xserver update IS the problem !! :)
<fritsch> abattoir: same problem for me, m-lund, mkpaa
<fritsch> skreech: YES I See too
<abattoir> fritsch: ok, there was a similar problem in edgy... solution there was to either downgrade or wait for fixed packages
<skreech> fritsch: error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<abattoir> fritsch: could you guys post  a log of the error?
<fritsch> abattoir: okay, i downgrade
<fritsch> abattoir: reported it on kubuntu-devel
<fritsch> m-lund: still there?
<draik> abattoir, I tried with another torrent and ktorrent still gives me the same issue
<abattoir> fritsch: wait, let me look at the logs, and see if its the same prob.
<m-lund> fritsch: Still here...
<fritsch> m-lund: please give your Xorg.0.log
<pielgrzym> fritsch: I've got a problem :)
<fritsch> m-lund: for abattoir
<pielgrzym> fritsch: which part of xorg is responsible for keyboard?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: xkb-date
<pielgrzym> fritsch: since in poland we use Alt+Ctrl to do some fonts and when I try it now it keeps openin menus ;)
<pielgrzym> fritsch: thnx
<fritsch> pielgrzym: change keybard from 105 to 104
<m-lund> fritsch: abattoir: Here is my log (started on :9 though, but same problem) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21342
<fritsch> m-lund: dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg-core
<mkpaa> suppose everyone has error: no devices found and that causes no screens found and fatal io error 104
<fritsch> m-lund: which version
<fritsch> mkpaa: yes, m-lund shall file the bugreport
<fritsch> mkpaa: the devs are informed, just wating for the bug report
<m-lund> ii  xserver-xorg-core                      1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3                       X.Org X server -- core server
<m-lund> fritsch: ii  xserver-xorg-core                      1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3                       X.Org X server -- core server
<m-lund> fritsch: Newest version.
<fritsch> m-lund: here, too: same problem
<abattoir> m-lund, fritsch: yup, i think its similar to what i had...
<abattoir> fritsch: tried 'startx' from cli? what does it say?
<fritsch> abattoir: what doing now? the whole world won`t be able to start X, if the shutdown
<fritsch> abattoir: the same
<fritsch> i post my log, just wait
<mkpaa> could it cause the problem that mga driver is 6.9.something and xorg 7.0.0?
<m-lund> mkpaa: fritsch: I use the savage driver
<ballchalk> anybody useing gtkpod?
<mkpaa> would that be previous version too ? you can check it from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pielgrzym> fritsch: got rid of keyboard probs :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: cool
<mkpaa> I think it would make sense that xorg doesnt recognize mga driver compiled for 6.99 if xorg is version 7.0?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: thanks for help :) any idea how to fix the movie playback?
<fritsch> mkpaa: no its a bug
<knd> how can i install bitchx on ubuntu ?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: it has to work now?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: nope
<fritsch> mkpaa: what tells: dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg-core
<pielgrzym> fritsch: just tinkering in my sys ;)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: close superkaramba and retry
<pielgrzym> fritsch: ok
<fritsch> pielgrzym: look, if mplayer uses "XV" plugin
<pielgrzym> fritsch: I use caffeine
<mkpaa> frits, same as m-lund's. I also did the latest upgrade
<Hawkwind> knd: sudo apt-get install bitchx
<skreech> fritsch: ping me when you have a second
<m-lund> mkpaa: Do you know how to step back one version, so I can get my X back?
<abattoir> fritsch: you get any ABI errors when you do startx?
<fritsch> m-lund: please file a bug in launchpat
<fritsch> abattoir: i try
<m-lund> fritsch: Link to launchpad?
<fritsch> EE No devices detected
<fritsch> www.launchpad.net
<Hawkwind> m-lund: launchpad.net
<fritsch> abattoir: somebody can stop the users from fetching this upgrade?
<abattoir> fritsch: ok, i guess you can try downgrading
<deXtrezza> it seems that the 'install' went fine except that i can't tell a diff that the nvidia driver is in
<fritsch> abattoir: if 75% of ubuntu users will download this, they wont be able to start x
<deXtrezza> can't up my res
<fritsch> abattoir: yes, i can no problem ... but others?
<abattoir> fritsch: not sure... lets see if people in #ubuntu face this too...
<fritsch> abattoir: i think so, this is an xorg error
<ballchalk> can anyone help me with gtkpod? i got it installed but it's not detecting my ipod
<abattoir> fritsch: yes, last i remembered it was fixed w/ updates... some ABI problem...
<abattoir> fritsch: and yes, ppl at #ubuntu are complaining too
<fritsch> abattoir: this update is from today
<pielgrzym> fritsch: I can choose many options for video - xv too. should I use it?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: yes
<larson9999> fritsch: which upgrade should i not get?
<fritsch> larson9999: the acutal for X
<morphius_> I recently changed my root password. Now when I try to access features of kde and it prompts for the root password, If I enter the new password (which works in terminal), it will not let me acces the feature. It only works if I enter the old root password. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<mkpaa> for those curious about downgrading, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-core_1%3a1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb does the trick
<larson9999> fritsch i already did.  afterwards my system locked up.  i rebooted and so far so good.  at least i think X was in the list
<mkpaa> now we just wait for stable version of xserver
<larson9999> fritsch: where are the updates logged?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Same place everything is, /var/log/messages
<m-lund> fritsch: Can't send the bug report. Need my email-client to register account, Need X to use email and so on :) But If it is a Ubuntu problem too, maybe there a lot of reports already?
<Hawkwind> m-lund: links or lynx is a browser you can use from the CLI
<skreech> Anyone know the solution to error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<mkpaa> that downgrade should work for most of you having problem with newest xorg
<skreech> lynx is cool :)
<Hawkwind> No X doesn't stop the world from rotating :P
<larson9999> Hawkwind: well there are some *.log files i thought maybe it was one of those.
<skreech> Hawkwind: It makes my xearth stop rotating
<larson9999> Hawkwind: the updates i did today aren't in messages
<pielgrzym> fritsch: what does video overlay option give?
<archangel_> hey can I network 2 computers by using a male to male usb cable?
<karl_> anyone about to solve a quick kbfx prob
<archangel_> no one is alive here karl
<archangel_> run man
<archangel_> run
<karl_> ok i guess its late
<archangel_> something in here killed them
<archangel_> and its still here
<ivan`> will OS X wipe my linux bootloader?
<karl_> anyone know how to get the menu button to load on a single click
<karl_> currently does not work very well
<karl_> using kubuntu, have to click on the menu twice slowly for it to work
<archangel_> ? you ahve to double click your menu?   kmenu?
<karl_> yeah
<Hawkwind> ivan`: Might ask that in the #OSX channel
<talios> abattoir: 'lo
<archangel_> hmm
<karl_> have to click twice slowley for it to work
<abattoir> mkpaa: you have the old xserver-xorg... deb right?
<karl_> some times works on 1 click
<archangel_> interesting
<archangel_> how fast is your pc?
<talios> anyone here got a URL for an older xserver-core package I can downgrade my broken box too?  I don't have a copy locally :(
<karl_> at the moment not so quick
<abattoir> mkpaa: is there any way you could give it to talios ?
<karl_> running duel screen on laptop
<karl_> so performace is suffering
<archangel_> cpu speed?
<karl_> 1.6
<Hawkwind> <-(  mkpaa  )->   for those curious about downgrading, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-core_1%3a1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb does the trick
<archangel_> hmmm
<Hawkwind> Ohhh, he doesn't have a copy locally
<talios> I only have 10.3_i386
<DAaaMan64> hey can someone help me restore xgl?  I will do fresh install then xgl will crash and I won't get it back.  Is this a normal problem?
<ballchalk> how do i mount an image file?
<ballchalk> iso image?
<abattoir> fritsch: do you have the old xserver-xorg-core package? 10.1 ?
<fritsch> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/57158
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: downgrading sudo ??
<fritsch> mkpaa: m-lund pleas comment on this
<fritsch> Has sombedy the old packages availabe?
* talios hunts out the older deb
<abattoir> talios too ^^^
<archangel_> how is the performance everywhere else  karl
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: No, that's for downgrading X since the current X seems broken for a lot of users
<abattoir> fritsch: mkpaa said he has it
<fritsch> mkpaa: set it online ;-)
<karl_> not to bad, working between screen is a bit slow but i am running quite a few apps
<karl_> seems like it has a problem getting focus
<skreech> talios: packages.ubuntu.com
<abattoir> ok, i think i have a 10.1
<abattoir> xserver-xorg-core_1%3a1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb looks right?
<karl_> you have 2 double click slowley to ensure it works, to quick and it does not register any thing
<archangel_> video card using extra power the 2nd monitor
<karl_> yeah, from a laptop
<fritsch> abattoir: 10.2 was the versoin before?
<archangel_> did you try the menu with just 1 monitor?  (kind of a long shot, but..)
<abattoir> fritsch: its the version which mkpaa says works for him(or her)
<fritsch> abattoir: could you set it online ...
<abattoir> now to find a way to upload it
<karl_> i dont think its a performace issue, even when you leave the mouse over the menu for a while and then single click it regularly does not work
<fritsch> dcc it to me, i can host it at the uni ;-)
<karl_> it just flashes quickley
<karl_> so it seems to be registering the click ok
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: after an update, or basic install from CD?
<archangel_> what about right clicking?
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: After an update.  Not sure how long you been in the channel, but scroll back through the buffer and you'll see several have issues
<jujimufu> !wengophone
<ubotu> wengophone: SIP-based software telephone with video and chat features. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99+svn4511-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3309 kB, installed size 7660 kB
<jujimufu> does anyone know if wengophone is compatible with Skype?
<talios> mmm i found 10_i386 but not 10.1_i386.
<abattoir> talios: it should be up in a few mins.
<talios> k
<archangel_> ?
<skreech> jujimufu: Nothing is compatible with skype officialy but i think they have hacked some stuff into wengophone
<skreech>  Daniel is a pretty big upholder of skype's approach but against the closed source
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: ok thanks for the info I saw the odd question, was a bit surprised as (k)ubuntu usually does such a nice job of configuring X, just been having a little play with arch linux, and it would have been nice to have the autoconfig program/script that (k)ubuntu uses
<fritsch> abattoir: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb <- it is online
<fritsch> abattoir: stop transfair
<talios> fritsch: cheers :)
* talios downloads
<abattoir> hmmm now why isnt my brain working properly? :P
<fritsch> this fixes it!
<talios> now lets hope my "reconfigure of x" didn't screw the pooch as well :P
<ubuntu> hi
<abattoir> fritsch, talios: ok, guys, have to go now...
<abattoir> fritsch: glad to know it works :)
<talios> abattoir: thanks
<abattoir> and talios: hope it works for you too
<fritsch> abattoir: thx!
<fritsch> talios: m-lund: please reply to the bug report
<abattoir> fritsch, talios: no problem :)
<talios> fritsch: will do..
<fritsch> m-lund: ?
<ugly_> i'm trying to find a list of mirrrors so i can download upgrades faster, the security mirror is only allowing me 5kbs and i'm on 2mbit???
<talios> mmm, i think my reconfigure of x poked something, lets look at this.
<talios> or something else :(
<fritsch> talios: what is no working anymore?
<fritsch> talios: pastebin your xorg.conf
<jujimufu> !plone
<ubotu> plone: content management system based on zope and cmf. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-2 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<jujimufu> !drupal
<ubotu> drupal: fully-featured content management/discussion engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.5.8-1 (dapper), package size 476 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<skreech> argh It's back to looking for the BusID PCI:1:0:1
<talios> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21354
<looktj> command on gnome to install kubuntu
<fritsch> talios: this is the bug we are talking about
<Hawkwind> looktj: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fritsch> talios: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<texas319> hey all
<fritsch> talios: sudo dpkg -i http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<looktj> Hawkwind i perfer aptitude, thanks for command
<fritsch> talios: sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<talios> fritsch: hrm, i did - and its a different error to the one I had before.. mmm
<fritsch> the one you pasted was the same error
#kubuntu 2006-08-22
<talios> mmm, even after using that older xserver deb I get the problem.
<talios> "xauth: error in locking authority file" hrm
<fritsch> talios: when you login?
<fritsch> talios: just reboot ;-)
* talios reboots :)
* fritsch fritsch is waiting for a fix
<texas319> i have an external usb HDD I connected to my laptop but I cannot copy any thing to it. I will not allow me to chang permisions
<texas319> anyoen have any ideas
<talios> no joy
<fritsch> talios: you just cannot login?
<fritsch> talios: or your xserver does not come up?
<fritsch> talios: plese provide me a log
<flo> #ubuntu
<talios> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21354 - I may have enabled framebuffer when I did my reconfigure...  I see that error in the log
<skreech> I have a framebuffer error as well
<fritsch> talios: dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg-core
<talios> fix0red - I had an older xorg.conf in /etc that worked.
<fritsch> talios: what does it say?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: once again - thanks for help :) bye :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: no prob!
<fritsch> pielgrzym: just don`t upgrade now
<fritsch> pielgrzym: *G* wait till tomorrow
<talios> fritsch: that says 10.1 installed.  all working now with the older xorg.conf I found from this morning (thank god for automatic backup files!)
<pielgrzym> fritsch: ok ;) what kind of upgrade do u mean?
<fritsch> talios: hehe, cool
<fritsch> pielgrzym: xserver-xorg-core
<fritsch> pielgrzym: broken, don`t update
<fritsch> pielgrzym: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
* talios reboots once more to make sure - and tries to avoid evil glares from his boss for wasting 2 hours :(
<pielgrzym> fritsch: thanks for the info :)
<pielgrzym> fritsch: bye :)
<talios> mmm, must take that deb home as I suspect my home box will be borked as well.
<fritsch> pielgrzym: bye! have fun
<cherokeegirl> buy e is alot to compizther
* fritsch goes sleeping - enough for today
<fritsch> n8 all
<TubaSoldier> WARNING! WARNING! - Do not get the xorg update that just became available. your system will be screwed!
<fritsch> TubaSoldier: old *G* https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<fritsch> TubaSoldier: Fix is downgrading
<fritsch> seems to be fun tonight
<Hawkwind> TubaSoldier: We've only been discussing that in this channel for about an hour now
<looktj> what is that one site that gives me commands for multimedia, java?
<TubaSoldier> oh. sorry. i guess. i'm a little slow.
<fritsch> Hawkwind: coud you change the channel topic?
<Hawkwind> fritsch: I'm not an op
<fritsch> Hawkwind: that the coming user "floods" get a direct link to fix?
<looktj> we need an op lol
<cherokeegirl> gee there is alot to compiz
<looktj> what is that one site that gives me commands for multimedia, java?
<mkpaa> this xorg problem is pretty bad pr for the ubuntu-team
<looktj> mkpaa: i hope they fix the problem soon
<fritsch> they will do
<fritsch> just wait 1 hour, there is an updated package ...
<looktj> ok im on gmone right now
<fritsch> looktj: gnome is also affected
<fritsch> looktj: this is an x bug ... or problem
<looktj> i know, but what is that one site that gives me commands for multimedia, java?
<looktj> installing
<justin_> Where does KDE keep its TRASH folder, so I can delete its contents manually from Term?
<looktj> is version 1:1:0.2-0
<looktj> the bug
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> anyone can help me with wireless ?
<looktj> yea
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> just installed kubuntu but i cant get it to work
<looktj> iwconfig
<Hawkwind> !wireless > [TSC] ChiFLiiiii
<looktj> that is the command
<asimon> justin_: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<looktj> for checking wireless extension
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> i tried with the assistent and in prefernces
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> but i always get connection failed
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> :S
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> tried with wep and without with dhcp and without
<justin_> asimon: Thanks
<looktj> do you have wep
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> yep
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> 128 bits
<looktj> might be a dhcp problem
<justin_> ls
<justin_> cd /
<justin_> ls
<justin_> cd /
<mae> WARRRRRRRRRRRRr
<mae> waht is it good for
<mae> absolutely nothing
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> maybe but i tried to set up the ip static and i have the same problem
<looktj> !flood > justin
<sbarg> /exit
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> well the assistent said faster than with dhcp that was a error in the connection
<mae> hehe
<mae> lol
<looktj> i had this problem, had to set router back to default settings
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> :S
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> reset router
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> why?
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> is working on windows /mac
<looktj> no, i mean like peformance settings should be on default
<looktj> can someone help him out if i cant get his wireless working
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> hehe
<[TSC] ChiFLiiiii> i read smt about ndiswrapper or smt like that
<looktj> hmm
<TubaSoldier> xorg all fixed now. sorry about the overreaction
<ivan`> does ubuntu need a swap and boot partition?
<aliasfred> ivan, you may but not required
<MitchM> in other words; yes.
<MitchM> do it :-)
<ivan`> i'll just do swap in case that makes it faster
<MitchM> it wont make it faster; it will however prevent crashes if you ever run out of RAM
<ivan`> ok thanks
<aliasfred> ivan, to run out of memory is not pretty :) but if you use only light apps and have a lot of ram you can do without
<MrBallZ> Hi, i have a question, is there anyway to setup Kubuntu Dapper, to automount ntfs usb drives when it detects them, just like Knoppix does ? ...
<aliasfred> not pretty = the kernel starts killing apps that consume too much ram
<ivan`> the ascii-ish ubuntu partitioner is the best i've ever seen
<looktj> what is the url to install commands?
<looktj> ?????????
<ivan`> urls don't install commands
<ivan`> they locate resources
<aliasfred> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<aliasfred> looktj: the above url :)
<ivan`> what's the best way to do filesystem encryption?
<ivan`> EncFS+Loop-AES?
<aliasfred> not loop aes
<aliasfred> it is flawed, i found some in the past and the author doesnt want to fix them :)
<ivan`> i'll probably just make a Truecrypt volume and symlink it to a few places
<aliasfred> i dont remember the name but there is one using lufs
<aliasfred> truecrypt is window only, no ?
<ivan`> nope, linux too
<aliasfred> ah ok, cool :)
<ivan`> did kubuntu automatically guess which filesystem I want to install to?
<ugly_> whats the best player for playing xvid or divx movies?
<MrBallZ> mplayer
<ugly_> is not in apt cache when i search for it
<ugly_> is there an apt-get.org mirror for unbuntu?
<MrBallZ> you need repositories
<actinic> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<MrBallZ> get the mallirat one
<ugly_> ahh... okies
<ugly_> they have debs for it,  but ubuntu has its own package system right, does not use normal deb files
<ivan`> linux-powerpc or linux-image-2.6.15-26-powerpc?
* skreech apt-get burns xserver-*
<intelikey> odd my whois doesn't seem to be working.   first time i tested it on this system.
<intelikey> everything returns the same info.
<intelikey> inetnum:      0.0.0.0 - 255.255.255.255
<intelikey> netname:      IANA-BLK
<intelikey> ah i found it.   hehhe picking up an old transiant...   that's what i get for using stale ~  i guess.
<MrBallZ> get the mallirat one
<MrBallZ> Hi, i have a question, is there anyway to setup Kubuntu Dapper, to automount ntfs usb drives when it detects them, just like Knoppix does ? ...
<looktj> how do i install jdk
<looktj> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<looktj> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<intelikey> this jdk ?   sun-java5-jdk - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0
<intelikey> with apt
<looktj> latest version
<intelikey> yeah you have to have the latest.  heck that's what 3months old now....
<intelikey> looktj get the source from the cvs and build it.
<beermunk> hello
<looktj> build what?
<ugly_> MrBallZ: just download the deb file from his website for mplayer?
<beermunk> anyone have any experience with pptpconfig?  I've got a couple questions
<beermunk> first - when using pptp does it include MSCHAP v2?
<looktj> sorry
<looktj> i dont
<beermunk> dang, thanks though looktj
<JohnFlux_> RUN!
<actinic> ubuntu/kubuntu podcasts if anyone's interested: http://ubuntuos.com/podcast/
<rodrigo_> hi, I need some help compiling amarok 1.4.2-beta1 on kubuntu dapper
<ugly_> Error: Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h
<ugly_> i get that when trying to compile mplayer
<looktj> i need to install latest jdk
<Ademan> I know this could be considered stupid or futile, but I'd like to make this petition, and i'd like people to review it before I post the draft http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21350
<rodrigo_> it says "can't find X includes"... where are the X includes on kubuntu, or what's the package name?
<intelikey> xorg-dev - the X.Org development libraries   maybe
<ivan`> kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root  FS on unknown-block (0, 0)
<ivan`> i made my / formatted XFS and used yaboot
<ivan`> with linux-image-2.6.15-26-powerpc... any ideas?
<rodrigo_> intelikey: thanks, i think that's it... by the way, do u know where these includes are placed? maybe /usr/includes/xorg?
<ugly_> any idea's what i need to install to fix my error messsage?
<intelikey> rodrigo_ i'd say that's a likely place.
<mmorris> hello?
<intelikey> ivan` block device 0, 0  doesn't exist here....   where is your root fs located ?
<ivan`> hda3
<LeeJunFan> ever since kde 3.5.3 I've kontact/kmail has been erasing some e-mails. Basically the header is still there, but the message is gone. This is IMAP I'm using - anyone else see this behavior?
<intelikey> ivan` that would be block device 3, 3     try adding  root=/dev/hda3   to the boot command
<ivan`> thanks
<ivan`> i used the expert installer, it might be borked then
<ivan`> or i should have known better
<intelikey> expert is for experts
<intelikey> exspert=drip
<intelikey> :)
<MrBallZ> ugly_: I would sugest , add the mallirat repository to your apt sources.list file and then do the apt-get from there ...
<ivan`> the yaboot.conf generated by the installer looks perfect anyway
<dima_> hi, everyone. Would like to ask a stupid question. Why ubuntu does not include MP3 support into their distro
<dima_> ??
<intelikey> ivan` also check the initramfs.img   make sure it's not an empty file.
<ivan`> will do
<actinic> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> dima_ leagle issues.  mp3 is not free.
<actinic> see the 1st link
<intelikey> same reason linux distros don't include windows.   it's not free.
<dima_> I'll try to refrase that a bit. The legal issues apply only on US territory. So, what makes Ubuntu a US distribution?
<ivan`> oh XFS only works in edgy
<dima_> Why can't they register and host their stuff in another place
<actinic> the legal issues *don't* apply strictly to US.
<actinic> Germany has very strict laws for instance
<intelikey> dima_ they do if you read the links posted.
<intelikey> and actinic is right that's not a U.S. only thing.
<intelikey> i started to call ya on that, but figured i'd be among the thousands.
<ivan`> is there anything to edit text files except vi in the recovery console?
<ivan`> nano/pico require a real terminal
<intelikey> ivan` nano
<ivan`> i've faked TERM and it was badly broken
<ivan`> requires bterm
<intelikey> recovery console ?     single user mode ?
<intelikey> nano works in single user mode,
<ivan`> it's probably something else I screwed up in expert mode
<ivan`> maybe setting it to utf-8
<ivan`> and apt-get isn't connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com even though wget is
<intelikey> try  . /etc/environment       it might help.
<c0rrupt> back bz0b
<c0rrupt> my computer froze solid cause of my gay ass firewall..
<c0rrupt> so i went for a swim
<ivan`> i think i'll just do a friendly install since i'm in about 4 levels of brokenness
<c0rrupt> flame why do u need msf for that
<c0rrupt> that exploit is leet yo
<intelikey> ivan` some times it's easier/faster to reload than fix.  some times it's not.
<intelikey> some times my lag goes too one minute.  sometimes 1 second.....   ;/
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  When I put a DVD+RW disc into my drive, it is read, but the only way I can access the directory it is mounted to I need to view it under Super User.  Is there any way I can make it read under a normal user?
<c0rrupt> chmod -R +r dir
<intelikey> fix the fstab
<Ertain> intelikey: Okay, how do I go about doing that?
<c0rrupt> do it the ghetto way
<c0rrupt> easier ;x
<c0rrupt> chmod -R +r /media/dvddir
<Ertain> But how will I know it will do that each time I put in the disc?
<c0rrupt> it wont..
<c0rrupt> if you want a real solution
<c0rrupt> edit fstab
<c0rrupt> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<c0rrupt> i would suggest reading that
<Ertain> Do you guys know about fstab?  I have set it up, but I think I got something wrong with it.
<Ertain> Can do.
<intelikey> Ertain the line that describes the device add  defaults,user,users
<Ertain> Can do.
* Ertain adds the options.
<charles1952> Is there anyone available that could lend me a hand? I can't get Adept or apt-get to run at all. I closed down adept because it stalled for 40 minutes during a download, now I can't bring up the program. Help!!! if anyone knows a fix
<Ademan>  I know it may come across as futile, foolish, or perhaps idealistic, but I would like to petition dell for linux desktop support, but i'd like you all to revise my proposal first: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21359
<intelikey> charles1952 remove the lock file
<charles1952> intelikey: Okay...where do I find it...what is it's name?
<Goop2> hey I was just wondering what the difference between Linux and Linux RPM was
<intelikey> charles1952 run sudo apt-get install -f   and  read carefully the error report.
<intelikey> charles1952 it's name is     'lock'
<Ademan> Goop2: RPM is redhat package manager I believe, which refers to red hat, which is a distribution of linux (see: a type of linux)
<charles1952> intelikey: Okay I'll do that and try to fix it...if I have problems I come back and report what I did. Thnx
<intelikey> aka distro
<Goop2> Ademan: so would that mean Debian is more common?
<intelikey> Goop2 no
<D4rkly> how do i probe my usb devices do see if a specific device exists ?
<Ademan> not by any means, but Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Nubuntu, edubuntu are all debian based
<Ademan> which use the debian package manager
<Goop2> I mean Deb based and Red Hat based
<intelikey> D4rkly look in /proc/something....  or use    lsusb
<Ademan> I couldn't tell you which is more popular
<Ademan> but it doesn't really matter
<Ademan> they're both package managers
<Ademan> they both accomplish the same thing to the best of my knowledge
<Ademan> pick a linux distro based on what it offers, not on its package manager
<intelikey> Goop2 rpm based no longer means redhat based  i just means they use the redhat package manager.
<Goop2> I was just wondering why Red hat installations are "Linux RPM" and Debian is just "Linux"
<Ademan> Goop2: i'm afraid I don't know what you're talking about, who or what reffers to them in that way?
<Goop2> Java
<draik> Jucato!!!
<draik> Jucato!!!
<intelikey> debian is not 'just linux' btw.   it's  gnu-linux    not that it matters.
<Ademan> huh... well i don't think it really matters, and if it does, java sucks more than i thought...
<Goop2> hehe
<Jucato> just great! this is not a good way to start the morning...
<charles1952> intelikey: Removed the "lock" file from /var/lib/dpkg but adept still crashes when loading. Any further suggestion?
<draik> Jucato, what happened?
<charles1952> intelikey: or should I re-boot and then try?
<intelikey> charles1952 does    sudo apt-get install -f     finish without error ?
<charles1952> I'll try again
<charles1952> BRB
<Jucato> anyone here had problems with the latest xserver-xorg-core update a while ago?
<charles1952> intelikey: I get "Can't connect to X server" error msg.
<intelikey> haven't tried it yet.   will check Jucato
<draik> Should I get the update xserver-xorg-core?
<Jucato> draik: NO
<draik> 10-4
<draik> rejected
<Jucato> what 10-4?
<intelikey> charles1952 apt-get shouldn't be trying to connect to the X server   ?????   what did you type ?
<charles1952> intelikey:  sudo apt-get install -f
<intelikey> and you get "Can't connect to X server"  ???
<charles1952> intelikey: Yup!
<intelikey> Jucato yep it hosed X here.   lol
<intelikey> charles1952 that's not supposed to happen.
<intelikey> can't happen.
<Jucato> yehey!
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello.
<Jucato> imagine that?! an official upgrade that hoses your system
<charles1952> intelikey: kdesu cannot connect to the X-Server is the exact quote
<intelikey> Jucato raise living hell about it.  in #ubuntu  too
<Jucato> oh, so even Ubuntu is affected
<intelikey> Jucato it's X  not kde.   all *buntu  is affected.
<Jucato> yeah... I was just thinking that maybe Ubuntu got away with it..
<intelikey> charles1952 where are you typing the command ?
<Jucato> now, how the hell will we use pastebin?
<charles1952> intelikey: In Konsole...I just tried sudo instead of kdesu and I got: "adept: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting."
<intelikey> charles1952 you are in a terminal  "konsole"   ok.    and typing    sudo apt-get install -f        nothing to do with kdesu   right.
<charles1952> Intelikey: I tried both...and yes I'm in terminal Konsole...and both kdesu and sudo give error...sudo states ity can't connect to X Server and kdesu says the error quote above,
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Got a second for a PM  ??
<CheeseBurgerMan> charles1952: what are you trying to do?
<Agios> charles1952: are you doing this from a $ prompt or a # prompt?
<charles1952> CheeseBurgerMan: Run adept or apt-get.... Agios: I'm at a # prompt.
<bigmarCus_> what is the proper way to mount a NTFS share on a ubuntumachine if the share is sbm://192.168.1.102/mp3
<Agios> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> charles1952: then just run 'adept'
<Jucato> Hawkwind: sure
<CheeseBurgerMan> charles1952: That means that you're running as root.
<Agios> you cannot do kdesu from a # prompt. You must be at a $ prompt.
<charles1952> Okay...I'll give it a run. BRB
<intelikey> but sudo runs for root guys.
<draik> anyone here using Yakuake?
<CheeseBurgerMan> draik: Yes.
<Jucato> draik: here here
<draik> How do you close a shell window to open a new one?
<draik> other than the minus (-) button on the left
<draik> I mean with command
<draik> if any
<Jucato> draik: Ctrl+D ?
<draik> woohoo
<draik> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> draik: or 'logout' I think
<draik> CTRL + D works beautifully
<Jucato> ehehe
<draik> BTW, yakuake kicks BUTTer
<charles1952> Okay folks ( CheeseBurgerMan Intelikey Agios ): It's aworkin' now...thank you for all the help. Also, one other quick question....I can connect to http: no problema...but when I run adept it seems to crash or stall a lot. I presume its based on FTP protocols....anya thing you all could suggest that I look at?
<Jucato> thank the penguin god for Irssi!!!
<Jucato> and for the command line!!
<draik> Jucato, I bet you're happy with the classes
<charles1952> (Hope I'm not being greedy with all the support here!)
<Agios> charles1952: I suggest using apt-get from the command line :)
<Jucato> draik: yes! very
<CheeseBurgerMan> charles1952: I doubt it's ftp, since all the official repos are http:
<draik> Speaking of which, I'm finishing up the transcripts from this past class
<draik> The first one is up and running, but it still has errors
<draik> gotta fix them
<Jucato> draik: I'll get working on the 2nd CLI class. Thank goodness for nano
<charles1952> Okay...I'll just work from command line for awhile and see if that helps...thanks folks. The beer is on NightHawk
<draik> I am already done with the 2nd class
<draik> I'm combining both
<Jucato> err... would anyone happen to know how I can enable "beeping" in irssi?
<draik> I finished the 1st class in a matter of minutes
<draik> the 2nd class was 3 HOURS LONG!!!
<draik> and it only had 3 STUDENTS
<Jucato> but I think the 2nd class was a bit better? getting off-topic...
<charles1952> BYe all
<draik> the 2nd class was good
<intelikey> charles1952 apt-cache search <strings>    apt-cache show <package>     sudo apt-get install <package>       sudo apt-get remove <package>      it's that simple from the cli.
<intelikey> too late.
<draik> Jucato, back on topic, any luck with the package?
<Jucato> wait...
<draik> I did 'sudo apt-get update' and got the adept package manager on the bottom telling me I have updates....
<draik> I'm ****SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO**** happy it's not a nagging thing like that other os **cough**winxp**cough**
<intelikey> Jucato what are you getting from startx  ?
<intelikey> Fatal server error:
<intelikey> no screens found
<intelikey> that ^  ?
<Jucato> yep
<draik> Is there a fix?
<Jucato> looks like I have to downgrade xserver-xorg-core
<intelikey> i'm going back to the working version.
<draik> how do you downgrade through CLI?
<Agios> Jucato: welcome to the club. A lot of people are having trouble with the update.
<intelikey> i'll use mc    you can dpkg -i filename
<Jucato> download the dpkg... then dpkg -i
<draik> that's to install, though... isn't it?
<intelikey> Agios is an offical bug.
<Jucato> no offense meant, but I wonder if they really really really tested it before releasing it...
<intelikey> draik yes.  installing will over write the "bad" files.
<draik> install it from where?
<r0xz> anyone else boot problems with the new xserver package on dapper?
<draik> r0xz, that's everyone's issue right now
<draik> well, almost everyone
<r0xz> thank god
<intelikey> r0xz no boot problem  but x wont run.
<Agios> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<Agios> sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<draik> what is wget?
<UmInAsHoE> anyone around?
<UmInAsHoE> downloading application for the CLI
<Jucato> draik: CLI download manager
<CheeseBurgerMan> draik: Command line download program.
<looktj> i hate xp for this http://moparisthebest.com/no.html  it restart ur computer
<moparisthebest> oops
<moparisthebest> thats my site, rofl
<UmInAsHoE> anyone updated to recent sever?
<UmInAsHoE> xserver*
<Jucato> UmInAsHoE: if you haven't... DON'T
<UmInAsHoE> i did
<moparisthebest> looktj, did it restart your computer?
<UmInAsHoE> and i hate myself lol
<UmInAsHoE> didnt realise with would cut support for my gfx
<looktj> when i was on xp it did
<UmInAsHoE> it would*
* LeeJunFan 's glad he hasn't done updates today.
<moparisthebest> oh yea, looktj it kills internet explorer :P
<looktj> hi mopar i am taylor
<UmInAsHoE> how do i roll back?
<moparisthebest> and even older firefoxes
* draik is happy he asked first
<UmInAsHoE> i kind of need a working gui
<UmInAsHoE> as much as i love the cli
<Agios> UmInAsHoE:
<Agios> scroll up and read :)
<Agios> oh, you jsut missed it
<Agios> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<intelikey> ok we need to adjust the topic to contain the url for the "working" xorg-core package.    who's got ops ?
<Agios> sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_i386.deb
<UmInAsHoE> ty
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<Hawkwind> That's an easier command for the fix
<LeeJunFan> you don't need to --force-overwrite?
<Jucato> yeah, shorter, less prone to typos....
<intelikey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, or gnomefreak
<UmInAsHoE> thank you very much
<nalioth> intelikey: ?
<UmInAsHoE> brb see if it works :D
<Jucato> cool! I love it when ubotu does that
<UmInAsHoE> no more auto updates for me
<intelikey> the last update of xserver-xorg-core is breaking X   and we need the topic to reflect that.
<nalioth> intelikey: may i be of service?
<Hawkwind> LeeJunFan: Just use that command I gave
<intelikey> maybe add    sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10    to the topic  or something
<nalioth> intelikey: this is default behavior upcoming. please /msg me
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Hawkwind> Hah, that was slightly mean
<LeeJunFan> no kidding.
<nalioth> Hawkwind: calling !ops just to change the topic is not required. there are other less disruptive ways to get the /topic changed
<soulrider> hey
<Jucato> aaaaaah
<Jucato> soo nice to see windows..
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: and who would know that other than the ops?
<Hawkwind> nalioth: I know.  However, the topic change in this case does happen to be very very very important
<Jucato> oooh! nice box thingy with exclamation point in my system tray!!!
<Jucato> wonder what will happen if I click it?
<looktj> mopar do u have msn?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: LOL.  Click it and see :P
<ivan`> which mode uses the least power: powersave or conservative, on a powerbook g4
<CheeseBurgerMan> Jucato: Pretty! :P
<moparisthebest> I never use msn looktj
<moparisthebest> <3 irc
<Jucato> ehehe
<Hawkwind> nalioth: Did intelikey PM you ?
<looktj> oh ok
<nalioth> Hawkwind: the channel is not set to have topic locking
<nalioth> Hawkwind: making it even more of a "D'oh!"
<agnustic> agnustic is actually considering installing kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: but doesn't ubotu automatically change it back if changed?
<Hawkwind> nalioth: I realized that earlier.  I just wasn't sure how the ops felt about anyone changing the topic or I would have done it earlier
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: no.
<LeeJunFan> ah
<nalioth> Hawkwind: go for it
<Hawkwind> nalioth: Thanks.  I just didn't want to step on anyones toes if you know what I mean :)
<looktj> mopar is irc working?
<moparisthebest> yes
<looktj> hmm
<moparisthebest> what are you trying to connect to?
<looktj> doesnt seem to log me into irc.moparisthebest.com
<moparisthebest> try irc.codestream.org instead
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hawkwind] : Kubuntu Support Channel | 3.5.4 available for dapper | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Your X broken, the fix is: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<looktj> thanks mopar
<moparisthebest> np
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Got a minute for a PM ?
<soulrider> for you, allways ;) <3           just kidding :P
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Heh, thanks
<rodrigo__> what is kde-prefix
<edgarin> Hi to all
<Jucato> hi
<edgarin> Hi jucato
<edgarin> how are you?
<Jucato> doing fine, considering what happened :-D
<Jucato> NOTICE: Don't upgrade xserver-xorg-core yet!
<ranunculoid> irish_wopr: If you're irish then how come you IP address begins with "66" :-/ ? Imposter!
<Jucato> ?!?!?!
<ivan`> can I slow down my fans on a powerbook g4 somehow? OS X spun them down faster, and I'm already running in powersave @ 667mhz
<lou80> Hi, anyone know if it's possible to install kubuntu on a spare partition using apt?  Kind of like a netinstall with out involving a cd
<obf213> anyone use scilab and can actually read the archaic font
<lou80> something like "apt-get install kubuntu --target /dev/hda6"? :-)
<looktj> Jucato i updated xorg by accident earlier
<Jucato> were you able to fix it now?
<looktj> idk
<looktj> idk how
<Jucato> looktj: what are you using right now?
<Winbox1> having a problem. I just upgraded my machine and it upgraded xserver-xorg-core to 1:1.0.2 and now i can't log back in.. getting fatal server error. no screen found? how can i fix this
<larson9999> exactly which package is all this display hoopla over?
<Jucato> larson9999: xserver-xorg-core
<Jucato> Winbox1: look at the last sentence of the topic
<looktj> how can i check that
<unix_infidel> anyone know how i can alter the runtime path in vim?
<looktj> what am i using
<Jucato> looktj: hm... let's start from the beginning. tell me what you did?
<axiom> In an attempt to restore double-click (settings had no effect) I moved my ~/.kde folder somewhere else http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1406779#post1406779
<larson9999> Jucato: so i have Installed version 1:1.0.2-ubuntu10.1
<axiom> but now I have lost my e-mail (kmail)
<axiom> I moved the folder back
<axiom> I thought
<axiom> but /home/axiom/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/inbox/cur is empty
<axiom> is it lost forever?
<unix_infidel> nevermind.
<larson9999> LinuxNT?  is that the same thing as OS X?
<looktj> Jucato: i installed KDE today
<Winbox1> Jucato, I tired that fix, but now im getting ( No input driver matching 'kdb' and No input driver matching 'wacom'
<Agios> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<Agios>         No such file or directory.
<Agios> like that?
<SpAwN> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i have Installed version 1:1.0.2-ubuntu10.1 and not :1.0.2-ubuntu10, will this cause me issues or is it just some people?  i rebooted after i upgraded earlier today and don't notice anything funny.  chromium runs just fine.
<ivan`_> fan control on ppc... any ideas/links? (it's hard to google)
<Winbox1> well i rebooted and now i can't log back in
<Agios> larson9999: if you can get X up you are probably ok
<larson9999> Agios: it's been running fine for several hours now.  is this an xorg with nvidia thing?  i happen to be an ati on this box
<Agios> I don't think it's nvidia realted but I'm not sure.
<Agios> Winbox1: did you update your system today?
<Winbox1> yes
<Winbox1> like 20 minutes ago
<Agios> see the topic, bad xorg is in updates. You will need to restore the old one.
<Agios> the command to do that is in the topic
<Agios> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<larson9999> hmmmm, people having trouble and i'm not one of them?  that feels good in a bad sort of way
<Agios> dodged the bullet for once :)
<Jucato> larson9999: did you do any upgrades today? was xserver-xorg-core upgraded?
<Winbox1> I tried that, but then i got.  input driver matching 'kdb' and No input driver matching 'wacom'  Failed to initalize core devices
<Agios> you can pull the wacom entries out of xorg.conf
<Agios> unless you have wacom devices of course, which is unlikely
<Winbox1> what should i do about the kdb module?
<Winbox1> No i don't
<Agios> see if you have /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
<larson9999> Jucato: i did upgrade today.  about a dozen or so packages and from memory of my quick scan, most seem to be related to x.  i almost didn't upgrade since i know an x upgrade can be painful if things don't go well.  but i did upgrade and rebooted.  the version i have istalled now is :1.0.2-ubuntu10.1.  but the reason i rebooted is about 10 minutes after i upgraded my screen was filled with verticle stripes.  but things have been run
<larson9999> ning fine since i rebooted about a few hours ago
<bimberi> larson9999: ...ubuntu10.1  is fine,  It's 10.3 that is the problem
<Jucato> well, if that's the version that you're using, then xserver-xorg-core wasn't upgraded
<larson9999> bimberi: aha!  well the topic stops at 10 so i didn't know if 10.1 was the bad on or not.
<larson9999> Jucato: ok, i'll make sure i don't get that version
<Jucato> ehehe
<dseeb_> anyone else having trouble with the xserver-xorg-core update?
<bimberi> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade, see the first comment against the bug report - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158 or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix'
<Winbox1> Agios it's not showing any kbd_drv.so = / how do i get it back?
<Agios> let me see what package owns it, one sec
<Winbox1> ok
<Agios> apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<Winbox1> Agios dude thank you so much.. I can log in now..
<Agios> cool
<Jucato> three cheersfor Agios!!!
<Agios> always nice to have a keyboard :)
<Winbox1> lol sure is
<Winbox1> I thought i was screwed there for a bit. Thought i was going to lose all my futurama episodes  =)
<Jucato> lol
<Winbox1> I got all of them
<Winbox1> and the chapelle shows
<edgarin> some program for administration of cyber cafe?
<larson9999> i go bragging and my system locks up again.  got to figure that out.  it's about twice a day now.
<Agios> larson9999: memtest86 :)
<larson9999> Agios: that's a good idea.  think i'll do that now.
<draik> TRANSFORMERS MOVIE COMES OUT JULY, 4, 2007 WORLDWIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> errr....
<Jucato> [advertisement]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky
<draik> Sorry, I have LOVED transformers since I was a kid
<Jucato> darn! I thought I changed that?
<Jucato> 2007... would I still be alive by then...
<larson9999> Jucato: didn't you know?  transformers run on linux
<Jucato> lol
<larson9999> Jucato: i'm not sure of the distro or if they need support though
<Jucato> hm... they don't have a character that transforms into a desktop PC (complete with a table) yet do they?
<larson9999> i transformer theme  is there such a thing?
<larson9999> ok, memtest here i come
<Agios> yes, it's the windows logo morphing into a ubuntu logo :)
<Jucato> lol
<draik> Optimus prime is still a semi-truck, but now he's got flames
<Jucato> hm... let me check this again...
<Jucato> [AVERTISEMENT]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky (and possibly anything above the atmosphere as well)
<draik> and they are changing the character's "body's"
<draik> LOL
<Jucato> ok.. better
<Jucato> lol
<draik> Jucato, can we support the usage of Kubuntu as bumper stickers on the autobots?!?!
<Jucato> why not totally replace the Autobot logo with the Kubuntu logo?
<draik> nah
<draik> That's like changing tux on linux
<Jucato> then watch them fight each other to the death... then try to recall what "ubuntu" means
<draik> you can recognize them from far away
<draik> LOL
<erofee> hi all
<draik> hi erofee
<Jucato> hi
<erofee> i am having an issue installing kubuntu
<Ranma> Is there a way to set Kopete to use another sound card for Gtalk?
<draik> what is your issue erofee?
<draik> specifically
<erofee> when i try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, i get a broken package:  language-selector-qt
<draik> what stage/part of the install?
<erofee> i tried to install the package manually, but it is at the newest version
<draik> I've never had that issue... you're making it up... next quesiton...
<draik> just kidding, but I never had that issue thought
<draik> *though
<draik> latest kubuntu?
<draik> Dapper Drake?
<draik> 6.06?
<erofee> yep, latest version.
<erofee> after some more poking i found that that package depends on language-selector-common
<looktj> erofee do aptitude not apt-get
<erofee> apparently language-selector-qt needs language-selector-common 0.1.20 but i have 0.1.20.1 installed
<erofee> i will try with aptitude
<draik> I have it installed, but not a single issue
<looktj> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<looktj> :-)
<erofee> i have had it installed without a problem aswell, but this time i am getting the error
<erofee> ok, aptitude seems to be getting further, thanks.
<looktj> :-)
<erofee> guess it's the simple solutions that work the best.
<erofee> question, is Edgy the next release after Breezy?
<Jucato> erofee: Dapper
<looktj> edgy is next after dapper
<erofee> sorry, that's what i meant
<Jucato> Breezy (preivous) --> Dapper (current) --> Edgy (next)
<erofee> has anyone played with Edgy?
<looktj> oh then yes
<digivore> hello
<Jucato> hi
<looktj> hi
<Jucato> hello
<digivore> how do i find my internal IP address in kubuntu
<looktj> ifconfig
<looktj> o nvm
<looktj> um system settings
<digivore> awesome, thanks
<erofee> how do i mark a package for installation in aptitude
<Jucato> erofee: sudo aptitude install <package_name>
<actinic> +3.3V:     +3.34 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)
<actinic> +5V:       +5.13 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)
<actinic> +12V:     +11.49 V  (min = +10.82 V, max = +13.19 V)
<digivore> yes  all of those ways  work..  thanks looktj
<looktj> system settings>network settings>click administrator mode
<actinic> oops, sorry guys
<Agios> it's 24.85.244.47 :)
<Jucato> err.. actinic???
<Jucato> ehehe
<erofee> yeah, but in aptitude, i thought you just selected the package and pressed "i" to mark it for installation.
<actinic> slip of the 'ole fingers :)
<Jucato> ehehe
<looktj> digivore read i said
<actinic> i'm playing with sensors
<looktj> right after ur message
<Jucato> erofee: ah you're talking about the Aptitude GUI?
<erofee> yeah
<erofee> sorry again
<Jucato> I'm not really familiar with it... I just use the direct commands...
<erofee> i am not that long into linux, so i am not that good with the terminology
<Jucato> no problem
<looktj> !aptitude > Jucato
<Agios> IIRC there is a icon to the ledt of the package name, click on it and it expands. There is a install button there.
<Jucato> looktj: I know aptitude. I just don't use its GUI. I always do "sudo aptitude install <package>"
<Agios> that marks it for installation
<erofee> does anyone use anything else apart from kate for HTML editing?
<Jucato> Quanta?
<erofee> anything else?  i have had issues with quanta.
<CheeseBurgerMan> erofee: I don't really do much HTML editing, but I know that Quanta, Bluefish and NVU should work.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, nevermind about quanta. ;)
<Jucato> ehehe
<looktj> im gonna eat and end session because of updated time format
<looktj> then Kyle Xy
<spazz> argh! media never works in kubuntu
<spazz> :(
<Jucato> spazz: which media?
<spazz> any...
<spazz> mp3s, movies.
<spazz> I tried installing codecs, but ... they didnt work
<spazz> with the autmatix. probably broke it.
<erofee> don't use automatix, it is evil
<erofee> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spazz> ... too late now.
<Jucato> spazz: did you see which codecs  were installed?
<spazz> No.
<spazz> How do I check?
<spazz> What does automatix break?
<actinic> spazz, u certain automatix is the culprit?
<Jucato> spazz: check if the package "libxine-extracodecs" is installed
<spazz> no
<spazz> lol have no clue.
<erofee> what media player do you use?
<spazz> how do i check that?
<spazz> any that will work. like vlc though.
<actinic> lol, it's my fault, I broke your system spazz :)
<spazz> damn you, lol
<actinic> lol
<spazz> fix it. :D
<Jucato> spazz: in Adept (K Menu > System)
<spazz> going there.. now.
<erofee> a tip for once you get it all working, use amarok
<spazz> i try playing mp3s in amarok, but.. it goes through the song without any sound in like a few seconds and then says playlist finished.
<Jucato> spazz: that's because the proper codecs weren't installed
<actinic> try xmms spazz
<Jucato> they're going to fix that behaviour soon, though
<spazz> adept wont open.
<spazz> it asks for passwor..............there it goes.
<spazz> after the second time.
<spazz> libxine wasnt installed
<spazz> the extra codecs...
<spazz> installing now.
<Ranma> Is there a way to set Kopete to use another sound card for Gtalk?
<erofee> use aptitude.
<spazz> ... i dont have that.
<spazz> apt-get aptitude ?
<Jucato> aptitude is already installed by default
<spazz> where is it?
<Jucato> aptitude? it's a command line program. it won't be in K Menu
<spazz> oh ok
<erofee> just use sudo aptitude
<spazz> loaded..
<spazz> mp3s still not working .. installed the extra codecs.
<Jucato> btw, you can use the mouse in Aptitude as long as it's running in Konsole (or any other terminal)
<erofee> i used aptitude to install kubuntu with my problem, i had to downgrade the problem packages to let it install.
<Jucato> spazz: hm. try restarting amarok?
<spazz> just did
<actinic> spazz turn on your speakers for cryin out loud! :)
<spazz> they are lol
<spazz> system sounds worek
<spazz> hey wtf
<spazz> now its working lmfao.
<spazz> i tried another song.
<actinic> ah ha!  ya turned on the speakers!
<actinic> i knew it!
<spazz> they were on lol
<actinic> yeah sure they were
<actinic> :)
<spazz> i swear :P lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> spazz: Try playing the other song again.
<actinic> but only if it's a good song
<spazz> hooray it works.
<erofee> sometimes the simplest solutions solve the biggest problems....if your computer won't turn on, check the power point......
<spazz> somtimes this damn thing is just slow
<spazz> thing my hdd is dying ... for real.
<CheeseBurgerMan> :o
<CheeseBurgerMan> Get a new one and backup ASAP.
<spazz> I want to install my wacom tablet... hmm.
<CheeseBurgerMan> If you couldn't guess. ;)
<spazz> have all important files on external hdd
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, good. :)
<spazz> if it crashes.. eh oh well can always use live cd
<CheeseBurgerMan> True, although I'd rather run it off the hard drive. ;)
<spazz> aww
<spazz> kaffeine wont play my avi file
<spazz> yea
<spazz> cd is soo slow..
<spazz> but think my hdd is slower than it now lol
<actinic> k everyone post your fps by typing: glxgears -printfps
<spazz> aha... video working.. if i open up kaffeine...and open up mplayer at the same time
<spazz> omg
<spazz> SO. SLOW.
<spazz> dropping ... all.. frames
<Jucato> lol!!! I suddenly realized.... I wasn't using the nvidia binary drivers!!
<spazz> ...has ati.
<actinic>  :o
<spazz> :(
<Jucato> when I downgraded xserver-xorg-core.. I forgot to set it back!!!
<Jucato>  @_@
<spazz> How do I find out if 3d accel is enabled??
<dr_willis> run quake4 :P
<Jucato> spazz: type in "glxgears"
<OOD> heh
<spazz> lol..
<spazz> it works... lol
<Jucato> spazz: do the gears turn smoothly?
<spazz> yea
<bimberi> spazz: glxinfo | grep rendering
<dr_willis> heck ive sene them turn so fast they look slow. :P
<c0rrupt> j
<actinic> wow, another kubuntu folding member! http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=51238
<spazz> Direct rendering : yes
<spazz> I need to get the right video driver ... have ati mobility 7500
<spazz> arr, ancient pos.
<OOD> if you have direct rendering then you have the right video driver
<spazz> thought it was just generic.
<spazz> hmm wonder why videos are dropping frames
<Jucato> actinic: what was that command again?
<Jucato> i can't see the fps...
<actinic> glxgears -printfps
<actinic> my guess is you can't type :)
<Jucato> oh there
<Jucato> thanks!
<spazz> small avi files work ok
* Jucato figures out what to do with the figures...
<spazz> but .... fullsize movies
<spazz> dont work smoothly
<gaspock5> ubotu: I <3 u
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I <3 u - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OOD> it needs an emotion chip to understand that
<spazz> argh
<spazz> it didnt install vlc i dont think
<spazz> not in menu
<spazz> and wont open by running vlc command
<actinic> lol, podcasts i'm listening too is  "automatix vs bad comments about it on IRC, who's right'
<Jucato> ...
<dr_willis> I would guess irc.
<OOD> so, who's right?
<spazz> Arghj.
<spazz> I used autmatix to install some stuff
<actinic> both hosts like it
<Jucato> ubotu is right...
<spazz> and it didnt even work... right..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is right... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<actinic> <--- sticks tongue out at people
<dr_willis> did they mention the huge flame war and liceing fight about it?
<Jucato> I guess ubotu doesn't understand the language of love. It only understands 100111001000111100001
<OOD> yeah, as i said, it needs an emotion chip
<OOD> :P
<actinic> what's that have to do with functionality?
<actinic> :)
<actinic> oh, they say most irc guys are noobs
<spazz> I am so damn bored.
<spazz> ... movies. work. slow.
<spazz> pos.
<actinic> lol
<Jucato> or someone could just teach ubotu something like love = 1; hate = 0
<spazz> :( no good games for linux.
<Jucato> I consider Frozen Bubble a good game. :-D
<dr_willis> Games are for the weak
<OOD> there's a lot of good games for linux
<Jucato> Though I would really go for a good RPG
<dr_willis> and Rocks & Diamonds Rule.
<spazz> :( sigh lol
<spazz> Me too.
<dr_willis> SLUNE is fun also
<OOD> and wine is decent from game to game
<Jucato> wine is decent from anything to anything...
<actinic> spazz, UT, Quake, ET ...
<dr_willis> Been playing Oblivian on the pc.
<dr_willis> Its annoying.
<actinic> SOFII
<Jucato> oh, and NWN, which I don'thave..
<spazz> Found this huge list of
<spazz> MMOPRG games .... all FREE.
<dr_willis> Ya got the various Quake3 code variants also. that are fun.
<dr_willis> spazz,  Puzzle Pirates. :P
<spazz> I want something I can download and install easily.
<spazz> lol.
<OOD> tremulous?
<spazz> UT, and Quake, I want those.. hmm.
<dr_willis> OOD,  thats one of them. :P
<dr_willis> tremulous makes me dizzy
<OOD> yeah, that game is the best opensource game
<dr_willis> RTCW:ET is a must get
<Jucato> what's it about? Tremolous, I mean?
<actinic> yes indeed
<dr_willis> Marines Vs Bugs
<OOD> it's a great multiplayer game
<Jucato> oh...
<OOD> RTS mixed with FPS
<spazz> Is Quake .. or a varient free?
<dr_willis> Takes some learning.
<spazz> for linux?
<dr_willis> Its Q3 based. on the code
<dr_willis> 100% free
<Jucato> grr.... I guess most Linux game developers are more of the RTS/FPS types... T_T
<dr_willis> Theres  also that FreeCraft  game. :P and many others at the "linux game tome"
<dr_willis> xmoto - is fun
<OOD> freecraft?
<actinic> spazz: check out all the top flight games ... http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6
<spazz> top flight?
<actinic> forgot about Doom 3
<OOD> spazz: if you're into gaming, you should definitely check out WIne: www.winehq.org
<spazz> looking now
<OOD> there's a database of apps which you can browser around to see how well your game runs
<spazz> can never figure out
<spazz> where to find the linux downloads for games
<rrbiz> to add software do I unpound the universe or backport
<OOD> this site has doom3 ET and quake4 downloads for linux: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com:6969/
<dr_willis> Theres  also that FreeCraft  game. :P and many others at the "linux game tome"   <<--- google for the Linux game tome. :P
<OOD> tremulous, just google that
<dr_willis> heh. or use synaptic/adept and search for games
<Jucato> rrbiz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dr_willis> rtcw:et is also a must get FPS.
<OOD> i heard tremulous will be included in edgy's repo
<dr_willis> Heh - that would be amuseing.
<dr_willis> Too bad the game makes me want to Puke after playing it for 10 min. :)
<dr_willis> dang wall crawling bugs.
<OOD> just play as humans, not as confusing :P
<dr_willis> OOD,  EVERYONE wants to play as the humans.,
<dr_willis> :) i never can get in on the human side
<OOD> lol, i always prefer to play as aliens, as do a lot of other people
<dr_willis> i cant even get the  game to run under windows.. oddly enough.. runs great under linux
<OOD> it's much more fun being able to wall walk
<spazz> Where do i get the quake engine
<spazz> argh
<OOD> quake the game isn't free
<spazz> .. thought there was free linux versiono fit
<OOD> no
<spazz> version of it
<spazz> well i want something free
<clemons> Kubuntu won't let two users both have sound at the same time
<spazz> what about unreal tournament?
<clemons> (if one user has his session locked and the other is logged in)
<spazz> that free on linux?
<OOD> that game isnt free either
<spazz> the first one
<digivore> what is swiftfox?
<spazz> like the original one
<Jucato> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clemons> No one would make games if they weren't getting paid
<clemons> they are too advanced
<OOD> nexuiz is a unreal tournament like game and it's free
<spazz> hey i downloaded that the other day
<Jucato> digivore: I think it's a lighter and faster version of Firefox? I'm not sure...
<spazz> on friends windows comp
<spazz> i cant install windows on here
<clemons> actually, I've heard there is something kind of like quake too that is free
<spazz> akways installation error
<OOD> Jucato: it's firefox optimised for a certain processor
<digivore> ahh ok
<clemons> but it's still not unreal
<Jucato> oh
<digivore> and what is the application called 'wine'  is it an windows program emulator?
<dr_willis> the Quake 1,2,3 source code is now under the GPL. NOT the data files however. :P
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dr_willis> wine windowsbinary.exe
<dr_willis> :)
<OOD> digivore: no, it's a program that lets you run windows progams in linux natively
<digivore> thanks...   wine not recommended for beginers to linux?
<dr_willis> digivore,  depends on what you are doing.
<OOD> it takes some tweaking to get it working depending on the app
<dr_willis> wine sol.exe
<dr_willis> wine winrar.exe
<dr_willis> if i catching you using it to run mIRC i will slap you. :)
<digivore> hahah
<OOD> lol
<Jucato> hmm...
<digivore> does wine come standard with kubuntu?
<Jucato> run wine to install VMWare Player for windows to run Kubuntu... would that be possible?
<OOD> digivore: no
<OOD> you have to install it
<OOD> Jucato: not possible, VMWare install drivers, and wine can't run windows drivers
<Jucato> ehehe
<OOD> that would be ReactOS's job :P
<clemons> wine can try
<clemons> :(
<spazz> sigh
<spazz> linux so annoying
<Jucato> ok then, run VMWare Player to run XP to run VMWare Player for Windows to run Kubuntu :-D
<clemons> I find linux to be quite relaxing
<Jucato> spazz: how many distros have you tried out?
<clemons> I used to use gentoo
<spazz> dunno. quite a few.
<OOD> there's a learning and an annoying curve in linux'
<dr_willis> Gentoo was fun for a while.. then got annoying. :)
<spazz> burned like 12 live cds testing diff ones out
<spazz> like ubuntu/kubuntu cuz of the community
<clemons> I'd say gentoo was annoying all the way through
<Jucato> spazz: and all of them had this problem with multimedia codecs?
<spazz> eh, no.
<spazz> ive have ubuntu running perfectly fine before
<Jucato> ^_^
<spazz> but then i broke the install
<spazz> and ... flash 9 doesnt work yet
<spazz> video playback is choppy
<dr_willis> The problem with Multimedia codecs - is theres too many LEGAL bull*@*@  limations and  just too many of them.
<dr_willis> lol
<spazz> ... argh. need new laptop.
<spazz> getting ... mac lol
<OOD> i just got the win32 codecs
<clemons> The problem is they build everything for windows
<OOD> and i can run just about any media file
<clemons> I think (k)ubuntu is a huge step in the right direction for linux
<unix_infidel> spazz: even mac has some drm limitations.
<dr_willis> Ive found many wmv's that dont work. :P or some really funky odd  formats.
<OOD> dr_willis: that's what you need the win32 codecs fore :D
<dr_willis>  i can show you some wmv's that the win32codec pack wont help. :P
<spazz> I dun care, as long as I can do all my basic stuff .. download music/movies, burn cd/dvds, and play games. arrgh. so need new computer lol. this one aint cutting it.
<dr_willis> since they want ya to install some Malware codecs from russian XXX sites. :)
<dr_willis> heh heh.
<Jucato> of course, w32codecs doesn't play DRM'ed WIndows Media....
<dr_willis> wmv = just say no. :)
<Jucato> lol
<OOD> yeah, i've encountered a few odd ball wmv's
<dr_willis> and i post that on all these torrent 'comments'
<spazz> I want a game that has a damn binary installer lol.
<spazz> like a 3d game..
<Jucato> I have a few. I donwloaded it from an KidzOnline site, to which I'm registered
<OOD> tremulous
<dr_willis>  spazz  rtcw:ET
<spazz> like, fps, or rpg game..
<OOD> enemy territory
<dr_willis> or trembulys
<dr_willis> :P
<spazz> not free? or free..
<OOD> quake 4
<OOD> doom 3
<OOD> list goes on
<spazz> Want something FREE lol.
<dr_willis> tremulous - 100% GPL
<dr_willis> free and 'free'
<dr_willis> :)
<OOD> rtcw enemy territory is free as well
<OOD> and so is nexuiz
<spazz> I want to get that..
<spazz> and ..have nexuix on its own tab
<spazz> its a .run file
<spazz> how do i use that? last time i tried one of those it didnt work.
<OOD> is it an installer?
<spazz> yea
<OOD> go into terminal, and type sh bla.run
<dr_willis> run it correctly. :P
<spazz> it.. what?
<spazz> whats the bla?
<OOD> as in, sh yourfilename.run
<dr_willis> <spazz> I want a game that has a damn binary installer lol.  <------- You got one. :P no quit ya belly acheing!
<dr_willis> :P
<spazz> oh ok
<dr_willis> Linux Tip #1  - when in doubt 'think'
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> yourfilename.run  - command not found
<dr_willis> :)
<spazz> Linux Tip #2 - when something doesn't 'work' raise hand and 'break' it.
<dr_willis> #2 - when somthing dosent work - its proberly the users fault.
<spazz> #3 - no its DEVLOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS.
<dr_willis> Nope.. it works for them :)
<spazz> ( /sweat )
<dr_willis> (/blood)
<dr_willis> (/tears)
* OOD remembers a music video of balmers DEVELOPERS
<OOD> o.0
<spazz> (/bored)0
<ubuntu> I've hooped my X11 some how I've get the error "no screens found" when I try to startx
<rrbiz> is there a backup xorg.conf in X11 dir?
<CraZy674> i'll check
<manzuk> tell me CraZy674 exactly what u did before the error appeared
<CraZy674> manzuk: installed unsupported things trying to get mp3s working
<manzuk> mmm, what do u mean?
<macconline> hi...
<CraZy674> manzuk: not registered hold on
<macconline> karamba or superkaramba.. ???
<Goop2> I was trying to compile an icon theme and it said "make: command not found"
<bimberi> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can downgrade. '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix' (or xorgbugfix-amd64 or xorgbugfix-ppc). Bug report - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/57158
<CraZy675> is there a log of everything i've apt-getted? so I can un install things that screwed up my x11?
<CraZy675> I've hooped my X11 some how I've get the error "no screens found" when I try to startx
<zavenh> Hi
<bimberi> CraZy675: have a look at that factoid from ubotu (above)
<CraZy675> oh
<zavenh> Question: I have plugged in an external Hardrive to transfer some filess off my Kubuntu desktop (Dapper). It says I need write access. How do I give myself write access?
<CraZy675> i broke it by installing programs
<CraZy675> that link i get a 503
<zavenh> blarghm, damn scroll wheel
<bimberi> CraZy675: what does 'dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core' say for the package Version
<bimberi> ?
<CraZy675> i've tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that doesn't work
<CraZy675> bimberi:  will that work from the live CD
<bimberi> CraZy675: hm, i think launchpad is down atm :|
<CraZy675> i'm chatting using the live/install cd cause i'm to much of a noob to use command line
<bimberi> CraZy675: what work? the update?
<CraZy675> dpkg
<bimberi> CraZy675: no, you will need to do it from command line once booted normally
<bimberi> CraZy675: there is an easier command that downgrades 2 versions: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core/dapper
<timi_> you cant read scilab
<bimberi> CraZy675: that has been working for people
<CraZy675> bimberi: cool, can't i just chroot my partition and then sudo apt-get  install xser...... ?
<bimberi> CraZy675: probably, but that's out of my experience sorry
<CraZy675> bimberi: ok cool thanks
<bimberi> CraZy675: np :)
<zavenh> how do I go about installing WINE on kubuntu?
<Dasnipa> by installing the package
<Dasnipa> tada
<draik> sudo apt-get install wine
<zavenh> thanks draik
<rrbiz> lol
<draik> np
<zavenh> i get this
<zavenh> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zavenh> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<zavenh> is only available from another source
<rrbiz> I saw a link that adds a different repository for wine, something like from headquarters or so
<zavenh> so, yeah, it didn't work :\
<rrbiz> and was setup for ubuntu as well as debian
<mighty-d> hi, i want to send messages to users in the same box within x
<zavenh> well isn't kubuntu basically ubuntu with KDE?
<rrbiz> here's the link : http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<zavenh> yeah, I already got there, but I don't have that Synaptic thing they mention
<rrbiz> you can also use konsole and modify sources.list, do you know how to do that?
<zavenh> no
<obf213> what package do i need to download to have my wifi find networks at boot
<obf213> i thought i saw it early but when i checked a gain i couldnt remember how to find it
<rrbiz> okay here's an easier one, open kde menu, click on run, then type kdesu kwite, then open /etc/apt/sources.list and that line in there, and save
<zavenh> command kwite cannot be found
<obf213> what package
<zavenh> or did you mean kwrite?
<rrbiz> obf213: I'm trying to figure out a way to get my wifi web setting auto setup while bootup, only know gnome does it
<rrbiz> oh yeah kwrite
<zavenh> ok
<zavenh> open
<rrbiz> ;)
<zavenh> ok
<zavenh> do i need to put # before each line?
<obf213> i think i found it rrbiz
<rrbiz> the # means it's ommited, so you need to remove the # for the line you want enabled
<zavenh> ok
<rrbiz> obf213: what's that?
<zavenh> oik, saved
<zavenh> now what :\
<obf213> wifi radar
<zavenh> ooh, ok, i think i figured out the rest
<rrbiz> is that the name of the package?
<rrbiz> zavenh, yeah it's not too difficult, just follow the instructions on that site
<obf213> rrbiz yes
<zavenh> ok, I have another problem. I need write access to an external drive, which I apparently dont have
<rrbiz> hmm, for that one there's a file you need to modify, I think it's called fstab or something let me check
<obf213> rrbiz it doesnt seem to open
<rrbiz> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html < here's some good instructions
<Generic> anyone have recommendations for alternate file explorers?
<abattoir> Generic: krusader?
<abattoir> !krusader
<ubotu> krusader: Twin-panel (commander-style) File Manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60.1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1940 kB, installed size 5280 kB
<spazz> How do I figure out why my divx/xvid videos and large avi/mpeg files (over 300mb) keeps dropping frames ... like.. getting probably 2 or 3 less frames per second.
<k31th> yo
<spazz> hi..
<rrbiz> Generic: Rox is pretty cool also
<Generic> grr
<Generic> where the deuce am i signing on from?
<Ashex> that's going to get old real quick
<k31th> just going to setuip kubuntu on this wacky old p3 800 with 512mb ram lol
<k31th> see how it goes...
<draik> Jucato, you rang?
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> actually, I beeped
* inteliwasp mutter something about creating a auto reverting ip address changer...
<Jucato> how are inteliwasp and intelikely related?
<inteliwasp> nope
* inteliwasp is just a fat *nix user from ohio
<inteliwasp> i wonder how hard it is to make a program to show the ip address and what ever else on a pop-up window like thunderbird does in windows...
<a-priori> inteliwasp: you can do this from the console
<inteliwasp> i'm no programer...
<poningru> inteliwasp: whats wrong?
<poningru> what does tbird do on windows that it doesnt do in linux?
<a-priori> inteliwasp: okay, can you give more info about what you want?
<inteliwasp> i'm not shure if the linux version does it but when you get mail, there is a small window that rolls up from th lower right that says "you have # new mesages"
<a-priori> I don't use thunderbird myself, but I'd be surprised if it didn't...
<fyyrest0rm> Hi guys.. i'm new here and am having a little problem..hopefully someone can help me? I've just installed Kubuntu and am trying to access something on another machine (http://hostname:port) and i keep getting a "can't connect" type error..but its working from other machines
<a-priori> fyyrest0rm: can you give more info? what are you trying to access on this other machine?
<fyyrest0rm> a-priori: 2 things, a web interface for a bittorrent client and a web interface for tightvnc
<fyyrest0rm> i can ping the machine, but thats it
<fyyrest0rm> however from another (windows) machine I can access the web interfaces just fine
<a-priori> okay... that's weird
<fyyrest0rm> yeah
<fyyrest0rm> i've tried firefox and konqueror thinking maybe konqueror just had a problem but no-go either way
<a-priori> so you're entering the same url into your browser as you do on windows, and it can't connect?
<fyyrest0rm> correct
<fyyrest0rm> http://azureus:6886
<fyyrest0rm> windows connects, kubuntu does not
<a-priori> hmm...
<a-priori> try entering that computer's IP address manually
<Jucato> does anyone know when it will be safe to upgrade xserver-xorg-core?
<a-priori> i.e, substituting "azureus" with that computer's IP
<matt___> jucato do you think that it is not safe?
<Jucato> matt___: I know that it's not yet ok
<matt___> jucato opps Ive just done an update and i think it installed xserver-xorg-core
<fyyrest0rm2> bleh..brownout
<Jucato> matt___: you haven't restarted X, have you?
<a-priori> fyyrest0rm2: heh, okay
<matt___> no
<a-priori> fyyrest0rm2: you get my last message?
<matt___> how do I roll back do you know?
<Jucato> read the last part of the topic
<fyyrest0rm2> a-priori: probably not..last I saw you asked if I was typing the same url
<a-priori> <a-priori> try entering that computer's IP address manually
<a-priori> <a-priori> i.e, substituting "azureus" with that computer's IP
<a-posteriori> ^_^
<a-priori> Jucato: wise-ass, eh? :-P
<Jucato> ehehe
<matt___> jucato - sorry what last part of the topic?
<fyyrest0rm2> a-priori: that way works
<a-priori> okay... I think I know what the problem is
<Jucato> "Your X broken, the fix is: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<k31th> hum anyone think of a nice way to script auto ssh script, i have like 8 machines i shell to on a daily basis...
<a-priori> on Windows, the name is being resolved through SMB, not DNS
<draik> Jucato, would you recommend I upgrade to the new xserver-xorg-core and then apply the fix?
<matt___> thank you jucato
<fyyrest0rm2> a-priori: lemme guess../etc/hosts? lol
<a-priori> yeah, that's one way to solve it
<Jucato> draik: nope. The "fix" is actually downgrading what you upgraded...
<draik> how do I find out what version I have?
<fyyrest0rm2> a-priori: is there a better way?
<inteliwasp> is it posible to have transparent terminals that can show the windows behind it?
<inteliwasp> i mean the konsole
<draik> inteliwasp, that's all about the settings
<draik> you can set the transparency
<draik> or just use 'yakuake'
<draik> I use it and I'm happy
<Jucato> transparent, but you can't see the windows behind it
<Jucato> you can only see the wallpaper beneath everything else
<inteliwasp> darn
<draik> do you have a reason for wanting transparency or just for the looks?
<noaXess> good morning..
<draik> good night
<a-priori> fyyrest0rm2: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-88206.html
<Jucato> good morning! (afternoon here!)
<a-priori> that guy seems to be doing what you want
<inteliwasp> mostly so i can monitor 2 things at once on my laptop ;)
<fyyrest0rm2> a-priori: woot! looks like that'll work. thanks
<a-priori> no problem
<a-priori> let me know if it works
<noaXess> i get following error from logrotate: /etc/cron.daily/logrotate: error: error running postrotate script
<noaXess> now.. how can i find out, which logrotate script causes this error?
<inteliwasp> ooo that yakuake is just niiiice
<fyyrest0rm2> a-prior: yep. that did the trick :)
<a-priori> awesome
<fyyrest0rm2> trying to get all these little things worked out so i can ditch windows completely lol
<a-priori> heh
<matt___> does anyone know of the ubuntu counter?
<matt___> it counts the number of ubuntu users and kubuntu users
<Hobbsee> matt___: indeed
<Hobbsee> there's also a linux counter
<matt___> ok i've just found it  http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/
<matt___> i see that kubuntu is only at 15% - I would have through that it would be about 50/50 between Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<fyyrest0rm2> lol don't make it easy to play mp3 do they
<Jucato> whoa... I didn't notice Hobbsee was in ^_^
<Hobbsee|2mins> Jucato: indeed.  for a little bit
<Hobbsee|2mins> not for much longer though
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> last 2 mins and counting!
<jamadagni> @jucato: what 2 mins?
<Jucato> jamadagni: in Hobbsee's name...
<John-Z> KUBUNTU ROCKS!
<John-Z> j/k
<Jucato> nah! Kubuntu r0xx0rz!
<jamadagni> ok guys i need your help
<Hobbsee|2mins> jamadagni: until my battery runs out
<Hobbsee|2mins> now it's showing 1 min
<Hobbsee|2mins> and the battery meter is showing as emtpy
<Jucato>  O_o
<_rince_> mrgn
<jamadagni> i used
<jamadagni> wget --recursive --tries=inf --level=inf -nH --cut-dirs=7 --accept ``*i386.deb'',``*all.deb'' --reject ``*-dev*.deb'',``*-dbg*.deb'' -np -N ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/kde/stable/3.5.4/kubuntu/pool-dapper/
<jamadagni> to download the latest kde packages for dapper for i386
<Jucato> errr... jamadagni...
<Jucato> you don't want to use apt-get or Adept?
<Hobbsee|2mins> Jucato: guess we'll see how accurate it is :P
<Jucato> ehehe
<Hobbsee|2mins> icky.  why not just install kubuntu-desktop, and add that mirror to your sources list?
<Hobbsee|2mins> Uptime: 1 hours and 25 minutes
<jamadagni> well i have a problem with my net connection which prevents me from using apt-get directly
<Hobbsee|2mins> hmmm...
<draik> Hey Hobbsee|2mins
<Hobbsee|2mins> hi draik
<Hobbsee|NoBatter> hmmm.
<draik> testing out the battery
<Hobbsee|NoBatter> we'll see how long it lasts
<Jucato> no batter?
<Hobbsee|NoBatter> yeah - no powerpoints nearby
<draik> nope
<Hobbsee|NoBatter> Jucato: character limit
<Jucato> I had batter and bread for breakfast
<Jucato> ^_^
<draik> I haven't had batter in a long time
<draik> hmmm
<jamadagni> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206692&highlight=1.0.0.0 for the problem i am facing
<jamadagni> so i am forced to download the packages using wget
<jamadagni> and when i do sudo apt-get upgrade after adding a line to my local repository to sources.list, i get:
<fyyrest0rm> ok i have another question: Trying to use ssh to get to a friends server..however the login there is 'root'..and my login here is 'storm'..when i ssh IP it asks for a pw, and obviously the username is wrong so it doesnt work..anything i can do on my end?
<Jucato> jamadagni: use pastebin if you're going to post multiple lines
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jamadagni> ok sorry. i just read about it at wikipedia but did not figure out how to use it... one min
<Moodles> is there games that work on gnome, that don't work on kde?
<Jucato> jamadagni: so you're saying that you can't update using the apt-get even when you add the special repository for KDE 3.5.4?
<jamadagni> jucato: that's right
<jamadagni> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d21365 -- is this how i use the pastebin?
<Jucato> uhuh
<jamadagni> ok then
<jamadagni> is there a kubuntu applet that helps easy pasting?
<Jucato> what do you mean by "easy pasting"?
<jamadagni> there appears to be an applet for gnome called webboard - see http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/extras/
<jamadagni> ok anyway what to do about my error? what is teh reason?
<Jucato> jamadagni: try using "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" instead of plain "upgrade"
<Jucato> btw, is there a particular reason why you absolutely need KDE 3.5.4?
<jamadagni> well just for fun
<jamadagni> ;)
<Jucato> I can't personally recommend it, yet
<jamadagni> why not?
<Jucato> it has some bugs here and there...
<Jucato> System Settings crashing, media:/ and HAL not always working properly, etc etc etc
<Jucato> Hobbsee|NoBatter: you're still here! that must be one strong battery! :-D
<mcrandello> hi is there any way other than /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to block modules from loading?
<mcrandello> well other than diking them out with chmod 000
<Jucato> oh she's gone...
<mcrandello> because I have all this stuff listed in there and they're still loading :(
<mcrandello> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/143849
<mcrandello> there a whole bunch of stuff, the cpu frequency for instance that doesn't really apply (celeron)
<mcrandello> and a lot of other stuff I'm simply not using
<Jucato> [AVERTISEMENT]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky (and possibly anything above the atmosphere as well)
<SpAwN> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<utab> I had a printer problem, when i installed the printer by the GUI, it printed the test page without problems but now no output on the device
<utab> the printer is a network printer
<jende> Hi folks! Has anyone of you xampp installed?
<Ameas> Anyone in here?
* Jucato looks around for Anyone...
<Hobbsee> quite possibly
<Ameas> hah.
<thyko> virtually ...
<Jucato> whoa! Hobbsee you're back! never saw you creep back in...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i just got back :)
* Hobbsee is usually silent in the user channels
* Jucato scrolls up
<Jucato> oooh... I see
<Ameas> Could anyone recommend a decent filesharing program to me? it seems all the linux versions wont work for me, and ktorrent doesnt want to work right either.
<noiesmo> Ameas, check this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#
<Ameas> ah.. thanks alot!
<Hobbsee> !ubuntuguid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcrandello> anyone know what overrides /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !foo is bar
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bar
<Hobbsee> !forget foo
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> yay, Seveas fixed the bot
<Hobbsee> %whoami
<ubotu> Hobbsee
<mcrandello> seems broken you told it to forget something but it's going to remember it
<fyyrest0rm> ok..is there any way to change the clock to a 12-hour format? its driving me nuts
<Hobbsee> !ubuntuguide is <reply>The Ubuntu Guide is old and out of date, please dont use it.  see wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com for more recent information
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Guide is old and out of date, please dont use it.  see wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com for more recent information
<Hobbsee> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Hobbsee> !start
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> !foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !abuse
<Hobbsee> it's working
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hobbsee> bimberi: know what the old ubuntuguide factoid was?
<Jucato> er.. not that one..
<Hobbsee> !botabuse > Jucato
<Jucato> aaaah thanks
<bimberi> Hobbsee: nope sorry
<Seveas> Hobbsee, err, ubuntuguide is much better now
<Seveas> the factoid was intentionally removed
<Hobbsee> !forget ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ah, okay then :)
<Seveas> mcrandello, it'll remember that it has forgotten it
<mcrandello> ;)
<deb> fyyrest0rm: kcontrol->region& Accessibility -> contry/Region & language -> time an date tab
<Ameas> ok it tells me to type "sudo apt-get install azureus" yet it cant find azureus..
<Seveas> (it doesn't forget anything, just replaces text with special text to indicate forgotten)
<mcrandello> Ameas: try apt-cache search azureus
<bimberi> forget will be handy when all my xorgbug* factoids become out of date
<mcrandello> if it's not in there you may need to enable universe/multiverse to get it
<Ameas> hm no that command doesnt even register with the terminal
<Ameas> it just goes to another line.
<fyyrest0rm> deb: thanks :)
<mcrandello> Seveas: still it seems like the bot is being contrary
<mcrandello> maybe something like: "Already forgotten!" or "Forget what?"
<Ameas> ok using bittornado instead
<mcrandello> Ameas: that means it isn't available at all in the repos you have enabled
<Ameas> thanks..but i got bittornado to start installing
<deb> Ameas: enable the universe repository, do a apt-get update and then run the command apt-get install azureus
<Ameas> deb: how do i type an apt get update? (im new to all this)
<mcrandello> just "sudo apt-get update" in a console
<deb> Ameas: in ternimal
<Ameas> ok cool
<deb> Ameas: U can download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/azureus
<mcrandello> that should show a list scroll by where it quickly hits a number of servers and gets a new fresh list from at least two :)
<Ameas> hmm
<fyyrest0rm> hmm...how do i configure hardware acceleration?
<mcrandello> fyyrest0rm: depends on the video card
<fyyrest0rm> nvidia 5200
<fyyrest0rm> i'm a complete noob here..am i supposed to install nvidia drivers?
<mcrandello> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<fyyrest0rm> hehe thanks
<mcrandello> there's a guide for the nvidia drivers there, and always remember this, no matter how hairy it seems us ATI guys have it 10 times worse ;P
<fyyrest0rm> yep..i ran gentoo on a radeon once upon a time..i remember the headaches
<utab> printer installed but no response, it printed the test page but no others
<utab> some people logged on
<dan_> I need to downgrade libio-socket-ssl-perl to version 0.96 (currently 0.97) to make SSL works with popfile but I can't figure how...
<mcrandello> does powernowd to anything other than make the cpu frequency scaling module things load?
<mcrandello> despite my explicit blacklisting of them >:(
<tari> any one know of a good stable development tool for linux that uses pascal as it lang
<mcrandello> tari: maybe something like scite, not really an IDE but has syntax highlighting for damn near everything
<mcrandello> there is a gnu pascal compiler that's supposed to work
<mcrandello> "gpc"
<tari> I know about lazarus .. a pritty cool freepascal IDE but it's just not enough I need somthing more like delphi
<jaffa_> file>
<tari> yes file
<mcrandello> borland is making a new turbo series no idea if that includes linux ports
<tari> click file from the menue
<jaffa_> join channel #DevelopersGuild
<Jucato> Hawkwind: you there?
<Kabal> Good morning all :)
<Kabal> I just got a notice of package update.. Xorg update.. I installed it.. now my desktop won't start anymore..
<oliver> goodie ....
<deeo> so... like, adept is telling me to update my xorg-core, again.  the fix seemed to be a 'rollback', has the package in apt been updated?  that is, it's wanting to install version 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3, so is .2 the broken one?
<Jucato> Kabal: the "fix" can be found at the last part of the topic
<Kabal> ah damn I overlooked it
<Jucato> deeo: no, the .3 is the broken one
<Kabal> thanx Jucato
<Jucato> just ignore the update notice
<deeo> thought so, glad i didn't jump the gun.
<forbidden_fruit> I'm getting this error:
<forbidden_fruit> [13:17]  [DCOP]  Error: Could not execute script "/home/user/38231-amarok.pl". Check file permissions.
<forbidden_fruit> I'm trying to execute a script as an alias under Konversation
<forbidden_fruit> What permissions do I need?
<Jucato> forbidden_fruit: did you check if the script is exectuable?
<forbidden_fruit> How do I do that Jucato?
<forbidden_fruit> I downloaded it from somewhere actually
<deeo> so, it's just staying broken until further notice?
<Jucato> forbidden_fruit: right-click on the file, then in the permissions tab, enable "is executable"
<forbidden_fruit> Jucato: its ticked
<Jucato> deeo: seems so. not really sure...
<SillyZ> Hawkind? well well
<Kabal> Jucato: that worked allright.. :)
<Kabal> But why do they release so quickly?
* deeo is going to give fabio a big ol' spankin.
<Jucato> no idea...
<Kabal> ke
<Jucato> forbidden_fruit: hm...
<oliver> hi, how do I start openoffice (writer) with root permissions to install dictionaries system wide ???
<sganesh> hi all, I installed thunderbird (using .deb package) but now I cannot run thunderbird. when I execute /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin , it says the following
<SillyZ> Hey btw, dev's for kubuntu , reiserfs is missing from the drop down of filesystem types in a fresh kubuntu installation
<Jucato> SillyZ: errr...
<deeo> SillyZ: probably in the alternate installer.
<deeo> xfs isn't there either.
<sganesh> error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jaffa_> kdesu openoffice
<Jucato> reiserfx and xfs really aren't supposed to be there, last I checked...
<SillyZ> well its not there trust me, did the install twice to make sure
<SillyZ> straight kubuntu 6.06.1
<forbidden_fruit> Jucato: any ideas?
<Jucato> SillyZ: it's not there. I mean that they didn't build the functionality in the installer, AFAIK
<ubuntu> \leave
<SillyZ> aye i had to create the filesystem manually with a mkfs.reiserfs which is therre
<oliver> jaffa: that was easy, i tried from a console (sudo), i didn't think of kdesu (its to early this morning), thanks for the hit on the head
<Jucato> forbidden_fruit: sorry, none...
<SillyZ> just dont understand why it was left out as its a rather popular filesystem in the linux community
<forbidden_fruit> ty
<jaffa_> oliver  kdesu openoffice then type root password that should do the trick
<SillyZ> aslo, was kdevelop dropped ?  Cant seem to find that one either
<jaffa_> Pleasure
<Jucato> popular, but not the default. the Desktop CD is supposed to be a very, very, very basic install with very basic defaults. Geared more towards beginners who would probably know nothing about the difference between ext3 and reiserfs
<Jucato> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<deeo> does anybody remember... when that 2.4 kernel came out with reiser, and it ended up corrupting the entire filesystem after a few days or so
<deeo> then it happened again a little later with ext3, in the 2.6 series
<deeo> now i'm worried that xfs is next
<Jucato> SillyZ: kdevelop wasn't dropped
<SillyZ> ah ok, was looking for kedevelop, not kdevelop3
<SillyZ> so Hawkind's an op around here, how very intresting
<SillyZ> know him from the Mandrake support days
<Jucato> he's still supporting Mandriva, iirc
<SillyZ> aye i figured he proabably would be
<SillyZ> if ya run into him tell em sillyz says heya
<sganesh> hi all, can someone tell me why I am unable to run thunderbird after installing the same on kubuntu, when I try run the command manually (/usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin) it says the following and nothing comes up
<sganesh> ./mozilla-thunderbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jucato> Ok. I'll tell him you said hi if I run over him
<SillyZ> heeh thnks
<SillyZ> i got 5 diskettes here, just itching to be installed xubuntu
<SillyZ> bbiab
<SillyZ> thanks yall
<rrbiz> which package do I need, to be able to build with make?
<Jucato> rrbiz: you need to install "build-essential"
<Jucato> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<rrbiz> I tried that, and apt says it's not finding it
<Jucato> rrbiz: have you been able to install anything from apt-get?
<rrbiz> yeah
<unix_infidel> anyone here on a laptop using ati?
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> rrbiz: check your sources.list and make sure that this line isn't disabled/commented: "deb http://xx.archive.ubunt.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted" (where xx is your local server: us, uk, gb, au, fr, etc)
<unix_infidel> or rather, someone here with a laptop using the radeon driver
<fyyrest0rm> anyone care to help me out with getting my nvidia card going? I've tried the guide that was listed earlier and A) the script borked my system and I had to reinstall..B) the manual install isn't working..keep getting a command not found error
<unix_infidel> as opposed to the default ati driver
<unix_infidel> ?
<jaffa_> fyyrest0rm ok you have to have the nvidia  restricted headers
<fyyrest0rm> jaffa: noob here lol
<fyyrest0rm> jaffa: what do I need to do?
<fyyrest0rm> so far all i've done is "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" and "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: have you tried this: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper use method 1
<jaffa_> ok go to you adept and only install these Nvidia-glx , Nvidia-kernel-common and Nvidia-kernel-source
<Jucato> actually, fyyrest0rm also needs the linux-restricted-modules for his kernel...
<jaffa_> ok get that also
<fyyrest0rm> adept says that linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 is already installed
<fyyrest0rm> as well as linux-restricted-modules-386
<sleeptyper> humm... skype 32bit in 64bit kubuntu... how i do that ?
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: what kernel version are you using? (the output of 'uname -r')
<fyyrest0rm> 2.6.15-26-386
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: ok, now install nvidia-glx (nvidia-settings will be removed)
<jaffa_> why does the Nvidia settings mess up evrything?
<fyyrest0rm> done
<Jucato> because nvidia-glx installs its own nvidia settings stuff, AFAIK
<fyyrest0rm> now what?
<jaffa_> cool
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: in the command line, type "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<fyyrest0rm> new X configuration file written
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: ok, just take note of the name of the old xorg.conf
<Jucato> now, restart X
<fyyrest0rm> ctl-alt-backspace?
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: yep. save everything that needs saving first
<koriel> how come that I have the latest xine version and libs but still I can't play some dvds because I get some key decode error?
<tari> koriel you need to get hold of libdvd
<fyyrest0rm> no go on the nvidia: [EE]  no deviced detected. Fatal server error. no screens found
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: did it work?
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: nope
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: did you perform an update earlier? one that says xserver-xorg-core will be upgraded?
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: i believe so
<Jucato> ok, that's the problem
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: i think that was one of them that adept popped up
<fyyrest0rm> lol
<fyyrest0rm> so is it fixable or am i borked again?
<Jucato> fixable
<Jucato> the last part of the topic has the command
<fyyrest0rm> doh hehe
<Jucato> then try again :-D
<Jucato> (restart X)
<koriel> tari: I got libdvdread3, libdvdplay0 libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4
<fyyrest0rm> ok..the monitor i'm currently on is old and a bit fuzzy..is that 1:1.0.2.etc?
<tari> that sounds about right ok
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: it has nothing to do with it, I think
<fyyrest0rm> ?
<tari> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Jucato> err.. sorry I didn't understand your question...
<fyyrest0rm> lol
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<fyyrest0rm> my monitor is a bit fuzzy..i'm trying to read the command in teh topic
<fyyrest0rm> so it is a : then?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> 1:1.0.2
<fyyrest0rm> k..just looked wierd to have a : in a filename
<Jucato> it's actually not a filename, I think
<fyyrest0rm> ahh
<fyyrest0rm> so run that, then redo the nvidia-xconfig?
<Jucato> uhuh
<Jucato> then restart X again
<fyyrest0rm> k
<fyyrest0rm> errr
<fyyrest0rm> "couldn't find package xserver-xorg-core-1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: that was an equal sign "=" after the word "core"
<fyyrest0rm> ahh
<fyyrest0rm> told ya the monitor was fuzzy lol
<fyyrest0rm> woot
<liouncourt> hello
<liouncourt> i`m a newbie on linux
<liouncourt> and i need some help
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: well?
<liouncourt> can someone help me?
<trpr_> liouncourt: we can try. whats your question?
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: that did it :)
<liouncourt> i have kubuntu
* tk is back, bleh, gone 19h3m21s
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: glad it's finally fixed :-D
<Jucato> !seen tk
<ubotu> tk is on IRC right now!
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: me too lol..thanks
<liouncourt> and i can`t use add remove
<tk> err, sup Jucato?
<Jucato> hm.... the sky? ^_^
<liouncourt> how i can make update?
<tk> heh
<Jucato> Advisory Warning: Don't perform the update on xserver-xorg-core yet...
<liouncourt> i read faq and there they say to use add remove
<fyyrest0rm> hehe
<liouncourt> but on my kubuntu i see update but i can use theme
<liouncourt> any ideea?
<Jucato> otherwise, you will experience what I dub as Linux's BSOH
<Jucato> the Black Screen of Hell!!!
<trpr_> liouncourt: you mean adding / removing software? KMenu->System->Adept is a nice gui for handling that stuff
<trpr_> liouncourt: otherwise i am not sure i understand
<Jucato> the Add/Remove Programs is.... crippled.... inadept... help me think of a "kind" word...
<Jucato> liouncourt: ok, let's try this
<liouncourt> say
<Jucato> liouncourt: Is this a new installation of Kubuntu?
<liouncourt> file:///home/liouncourt/Desktop/snapshot1.png
<liouncourt> yes
<liouncourt> and when i install i need to unplug the cable of network
<liouncourt> because he try to connect to server
<liouncourt> but i have an pppoe with pass and user
<__osh__> Is there a magnet-link feature in ktorrent?
<liouncourt> after install i plug the internet cable
<liouncourt> i config pppoe
<liouncourt> but i can make updates
<Jucato> liouncourt: ok, I think I get the picture
<trpr_> Jucato: he needs to fill his sources.list, ya?
<liouncourt> so you have any ideea what it is?
<Jucato> he just needs to enable them
<liouncourt> i think
<liouncourt> but how
<liouncourt> ?
<Jucato> liouncourt: ok, first go to K Menu > System > and launch Adept (Package Manager)
<liouncourt> ok
<liouncourt> i do this
<liouncourt> done
<Jucato> now, go to the Adept menu and select Manage Repositories
<liouncourt> k
<liouncourt> done
<Jucato> now, right click on every line that starts with "deb" (not with "deb-src") and right-click on those and select "Enable"
<Jucato> EXCEPT those lines with "dapper-backports"
<liouncourt> done
<liouncourt> dapper-backports i enable them?
<Jucato> liouncourt: no. they're useless (for now)
<liouncourt> k
<liouncourt> done
<Jucato> ok, click on Apply (at the bottom), then on "Fetch Updates" (at the top)
<liouncourt> downloading something..........
<liouncourt> ] :)
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> just wait for it to finish
<satempler> is the xorg update fixed yet
<liouncourt> k
<liouncourt> why he don`t do this from first time?
<Jucato> satempler: I don't think so... too scared to check...
<satempler> lol
<Jucato> liouncourt: because you didn't have an interenet connection when you installed Kubuntu
<satempler> to scared to reboot my self just found out on digg
<liouncourt> aha
<liouncourt> k
<satempler> I already have it i suppose
<liouncourt> done
<satempler> the broke package
<liouncourt> now i have so many "not installed"
<liouncourt> what i do?
<Jucato> liouncourt: er... have fun?
<liouncourt> now i can make updates/
<liouncourt> ?
<Jucato> liouncourt: those "not installed" are the packages that are available from the online repositories.
<liouncourt> aha
<liouncourt> k
<Jucato> liouncourt: you just did, when you pressed Fetch Updates
<liouncourt> from now i can handle?
<liouncourt> thanks very much
<Jucato> liouncourt: probably :-D
<liouncourt> i use ubuntu in the past...........
<Jucato> liouncourt: you might want to take a peek at the Kubuntu Desktop Guide  in "Help"
<liouncourt> but this is the most "beautiful" release
<liouncourt> :)
<Jucato> very nice and simple document, made with new users in mind
<liouncourt> i go to eat
<Jucato> ok. bon apetit
<liouncourt> thanks again
<liouncourt> where are you from?
<liouncourt> i`m from romania
<Jucato> Philippines ehehe!
<fyyrest0rm> any idea why its not remembering my file associations? ie: i right-click an mp3, open with, choose a program, check "always use this" and the next time its back to using amarok again lol
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: try changing the File Association from Konqueror > Settings menu > Configure Konqueror > File Associations options
<fyyrest0rm> yup
<fyyrest0rm> one of these days i'll get this all right and stop being a pest hehe
<Jucato> you're not a pest :-D
<fyyrest0rm> now i gotta try to get world of warcraft to run..i'm sure THAT'S gonna be fun
<Jucato> hehehe! good luck!
<fyyrest0rm> hmm...someone in here earlier told me how to fix the hostname resolving thing but i forget what it was now lol
<fyyrest0rm> had something to do with adding "wins" into a file somewhere so it would resolve the hostnames on my network
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: what program are you using to chat? Konversation?
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: yeah
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: Try pressing Ctrl+O to open your  log file for this channel (it will open in a new tab)
<Jucato> then you Ctrl+F to search within that log file
<fyyrest0rm> it won't be there..i re-installed earlier because i completely borked my system lol
<Jucato> and completely overwrote your /home directory?
<fyyrest0rm> trying to get the nvidia thing working and was pointed to a site that had an automatic script thing that didn't work so well
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: yeah..i had to format and reinstall kubuntu completely
<jende> Has anyone XAMPP on his machine running?
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: next time, you might want to put your /home directory on a separate partition so that you can install/reinstall without messing up your data/settings...
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: good idea :)
<jende> Has anyone XAMPP on his machine running?
<kameron> in irssi, does anyone know how to switch between two different chanels?
<_rince_> C-n C-p
<_rince_> next and previous
<kameron> sweet, thanks _rince_
<Jucato> kameron: or Alt+<Window Number>
<_rince_> and Alt-<number> jumps directly to channel in window<number>
<sleeptyper> how about alt-sidearrow ?
<_rince_> try it ;)
<sleeptyper> like in konversation
<_rince_> for me it sends a control-character
<_rince_> what is konversation?
<Jucato> Konversation: KDE IRC Client
<sleeptyper> KDE irc proggie
<Jucato> !konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 4835 kB, installed size 11136 kB
<kameron> so i guess there's a serious xorg bug with the recent update.
<_rince_> won't work with scree i guess ... that's not an option :)
<kameron> i'm not really in the loop of ubuntu lately.. too busy. :P
<_rince_> screen
<Jucato> kameron: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<Jucato> kameron: you can't get X started because of the update?
<kameron> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> kameron: do this to downgrade to the previous working version: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<_rince_> o_O so i better not shutdown X atm?
<Jucato> _rince_: did you perform today's upgrade?
<kameron> Jucato: yeah, i figured that out.
<kameron> if only i could copy and paste from the terminal!
<_rince_> a few minutes ago, yes
<Jucato> then just downgrade using that command...
<_rince_> mhmm
<Jucato> kameron: ehehe no shortcuts... type it ^_^
<kameron> pretty much, grr.
<gebruiker123> HELP MY PC WON'T SHUTDOWN AUTOMATICLY THAT"S IT REACHES SHUTDOWN BUT IT DOESN"T GO AUTOMATICLY OFF!?!?! HELP!!
<_rince_> kameron: screen can copy/paste :)
<Jucato> can screen run without X?
<kameron> thanks _rince_ :P
<_rince_> of course
<Jucato> I've been hearing this "screen" for quite some time now...
<_rince_> screen has nothing to do with X at all
<_rince_> it's a terminal multiplexer ... if you want to put it that way
<kameron> _rince_: ... wait, how do i use screen? i'm just reading the man on it now.
<Jucato> Linux.com just so very recently posted this article about screen. I'm still reading it
<_rince_> kameron: that's good start, and there are many tutorials online
<Jucato> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/14/1945249
<Jucato> looks like "screen" is the rave these days...
<_rince_> "these days"?
<_rince_> i think i use it for about 5 years now
<_rince_> and i'm not the first ;)
<Jucato> well, I've only been hearing it a lot recently
<Jucato> and I mean, a lot...
* Jucato steps aside and gives reverence to his elders...
<martin____> hi!
<Jucato> hi
<martin____> nothing interesting to say just trying konversation
<Jucato> lol
<martin____> is quite nice , another glad surprise from these guys from kde
<gebruiker123> My pc won't turn of automaticly why not?
<martin____> you mean "turn off"
<martin____> ?
<fyyrest0rm> geez
<fyyrest0rm> freakin adept manager did an xorg upgrade for me again *sigh*
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: err... it won't upgrade unless you click on "Upgrade"....
<fyyrest0rm> umm..hehe
<fyyrest0rm> ooops?
<satempler> my laptops volume keys work in ubuntu what do I need to get them to work in kubuntu
<Jucato> [AVERTISEMENT]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky (and possibly anything above the atmosphere as well)
<fyyrest0rm> i was trying to install wine through adept..i clicked the "complete upgrade" button..and saw it upgrading xorg
<neuron_> hello guys
<neuron_> i got a problem
<neuron_> ive just updated the X server trough Adept, and kdm doesnt seem to start now
<fyyrest0rm> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<fyyrest0rm> lol
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<neuron_> the old one?
<neuron_> thanks :P
<Jucato> that will downgrade to the older ne
<Jucato> one*
<neuron_> im not the only one am i?
<fyyrest0rm> <----
<neuron_> heh
<Jucato> it's all over the known Ubuntu world
<Shan_> KUbuntu is behaving weirdly..
<fyyrest0rm> and a couple others since i've been in here
<neuron_> no shit :D
<Shan_> Firefox and some of the applications wont launch
<neuron_> hehe
<neuron_> thanks
<Shan_> i tried launching them thru console but it gives me an errror
<Jucato> just drop by Ubuntuforums.org and KubuntuForums.Net to see how much :-D
<neuron_> tried google first but kinda hard with links
<neuron_> dont have a X server atm, so.. :D
<Shan_> (firefox-bin:8617): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<Jucato> neuron_: you're using irssi?
<neuron_> yeah
<kameron> thanks for the help, back to X now hopefully.
<Jucato> ehehe! write down the command... there's no copy paste.. ^_^
<Jucato> thank goodness for virtual consoles/terminals!
<neuron_> i know jucato :P
<neuron_> thats what im doing right now :P
<neuron_> hehe
<Jucato> ehehe
<juanfrancisco> lol
<h3sp4wn> you can copy and paste with screen perfectly (I thought that was what you were talking about)
<fyyrest0rm> whew
<fyyrest0rm> is there something i can do to tell it to ignore that update?
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: don't install anything? ehehe
<Jucato> kidding
<neuron_> fyyrest0rm: i guess there wil be a update pretty soon
<neuron_> maybe even today :D
<Jucato> it has almost been 12 hours neuron_....
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: yeah it did..i just redid the cmd and drivers and restarted x again
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: what are you using? Adept or Add/Remove Programs?
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: adept
<Shan_> Firefox is giving me an error.. and Konqueror is giving loads of warnings
<Shan_> wtf
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: xserver-xorg-core won't be marked unless you click on Full Upgrade...
<h3sp4wn> echo xserver-xorg-core hold | dpkg --set-selections (as root - from sudo -i)
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: there's a warning sitting in the "tray?" and also a "complete upgrade" button in adept..thats what i clicked thinking i was telling it to do winex
<Joeboy> Is there a known problem with kubuntu and the latest x update?
<Joeboy> Cos I just updated and everything broke
<fyyrest0rm> joeboy: yeah
<Shan_> anyone?
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: anyway, before you click on Apply Changes, click on Preview Changes first, the right-click on xserver-xorg-core if it's there, then choose Cancel Changes
<fyyrest0rm> ahhh cool
<Jucato> Joeboy: yeah.. very well known...
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: just ignore that icon in system tray
<Joeboy> Can someone summarise what I need to know / do?
<Jucato> Joeboy: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<Jucato> to downgrade...
<deb> Shan_: rename the .mozilla or .mozilla-firefox folder under ur home directory and retart firefox.
<Joeboy> Jucato: doing that now, thanks
<h3sp4wn> What version is the update trying to install ?
<Shan_> deb, rename to anything?
<D4rkly> which packages do i need to build wine ??
<deb> Shan_: yes .
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3 I think
<Shan_> deb, (firefox-bin:9245): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<D4rkly> E: Build-dependencies for wine could not be satisfied.
<Joeboy> X is working again \o/ thanks guys
<Jucato> hm... let me test this...
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
* Joeboy loves irc
* Jucato loves irssi....
<Joeboy> Jucato: that too
<Jucato> ehehe
* Jucato loves #ubuntu-classroom for teaching him about irssi...
<deb> Shan_: install libgtk and libgtk-common
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: When was that ? - I want verticle splits then I think irssi would be perfect
<Jucato> when was what? the #ubuntu-classroom class about irssi? Aug. 5 ang 7
<Jucato> but it was very very basic
<pichi_> hello
<Jucato> hi
<D4rkly> how can i get wine working with -opengl ??
<h3sp4wn> D4rkly: use the packages from budgetdedicated.com - install the nvidia drivers under wine (no chance without nvidia binary drivers)
<Shan_> deb, thanx
<deb> Shan_: working ?
<Shan_> deb, just starting synaptic lol
<Shan_> deb, they are installed but i'm marking them for reinstallation
<Shan_> deb, nope still wont work
<fyyrest0rm> lol ok now...i put my wow cd in, pops up a box, i tell it to open in new window, I get an error saying "malformed url" and then nothing?
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: blank CD?
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: no..world of warcraft cd
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> oh, but you can still see the contents of the CD? (media:/)
<fyyrest0rm> nope
<fyyrest0rm> showing blank
<Shan_> what does this mean? --> kdeinit: DCOPServer could not be started, aborting.
<Shan_>  <---
<Shan_> i am getting this for a lot of applications
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: created a new dvdrom device link on desktop and pointed it to /media/cdrom0 and that way work.. but i go straight to /media/cdrom0 it's blank *shrug*
<Jucato> weird...
<fyyrest0rm> yeah..funs just beginning to..apparently i have to copy all 5 discs to a directory on the HDD in order to get wine to install it lol
<arepie> i never realized lin city is in adept manager reps.. :D
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> you'd be surprised at what can and cannot be found in Ubuntu's repositories...
<arepie> why i can't compiler c++ with gcc ?
<abattoir> arepie: because gcc is packaged as a c compiler :)
<arepie> why must use g++ ?
<Jucato> GCC = GNU C Compiler
<arepie> i see..
<abattoir> Jucato: GCC=GNU compiler collection ;)
<arepie> it's been a week i'm searching for a conclusion on how to compile c++ code.. at last, someone teach me use g++
<Jucato> ohh...
<Jucato> sorry, my bad
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> [AVERTISEMENT]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky (and possibly anything above the atmosphere as well)
<jujimufu_> hey
<jujimufu> hey
<Jucato> hey
<stoic> hey
* Jucato wonders if we will ever go beyond "hey"
<jujimufu> I need help re-enabling 3d acceleration on my i915
<jujimufu> :)
<jujimufu> we will
<stoic> lol
<jujimufu> yesterday, 3d acceleration was just fine, glxinfo gave "direct acceleration: Yes", but not it gives "No" again.
<ketsugi> Hi, after I upgraded to KDE 3.5.4 via the Kubuntu repos, I get the KDE Configuration Wizard every time I login. How do I stop it from showing up any more?
<stoic> delete it
<stoic> yes thats right delete KDE
<Jucato> sudo apt-get remove kpersonalizer
<jujimufu> ketsugi: open kcontrol (Alt+F2, and write kcontrol), and go to KDE Components -> Session Manager -> Start with an Empty Session
<stoic> and i promise it wont show up again
<Jucato> jujimufu: I think it still shows up even if you start with an empty session. It's a bug...
<ketsugi> jujimufu: I already have that
<stoic> brb
<Jucato> I don't even know why kpersonalizer was installed anyway...
<Jucato> ketsugi: try "sudo apt-get remove kpersonalizer"
<ketsugi> Yup, I'm doing that now
<ketsugi> Thanks
<ketsugi> Next: is there any way to control what programs/documents get recognised by Katapult?
<ketsugi> For some reason it doesn't know Konsole
<ketsugi> or some other programs that I have installed
<stanks> hi
<Jucato> ketsugi: for programs, it will scan what is only found in K Menu.
<ketsugi> But Konsole is definitely in the K Menu, as is Azureus
<ketsugi> but Katapult doesn't recognise either of those
<redblades> Hi, I just installed Audacity, but I can't work out how to open it.
<redblades> It's not in any of the menus and I get errors when I try to open it through konsole.
<Jucato> you can add/remove "catalogs" for Katapult by pressing Ctrl+C and selecting "Configure Katapult" once Katapult is launched/visible...
<stanks> can i safely remove *-dev packages after i compile from source app?
<redblades> Anyone? I can't seem to work out how to run Audacity...
<redblades> Never mind...
<deb> redblades: try killing esd if it's running and start audacity
<redblades> deb, it's okay, I got it, with gksudo
<jujimufu> ok
<redblades> deb, I found another issue... I can't recorrd.
<jujimufu> so, I still can't enable direct rendering
<jujimufu> drivers i915 and intel_agp are loading normally
<jujimufu> and it still doesn'twork
<TheGateKeeper> is xserver-xorg-core 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3 the one that is breaking everyone's system???
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: yep
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: ok thanx, just come through on the updates, don't think I will bother with that one. are they working on a fix do you know?
<Jucato> yep. they're updating the mirrors as we speak to make the fix available
<ketsugi> How do I configure the default handler application for a file type?
<TheGateKeeper> have a different version number?
<jujimufu> ketsugi: right click, "Open With" and then choose the application, and check the box "always open this kind of files with the selected program"
<Jucato> ketsugi: in Konqueror, go to Settings menu > Configure Konqueror > File Associations options, if jujimufu's tip doesn't work...
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<ketsugi> Jucato: thanks
<TheGateKeeper> thanx Jucato :-) I will wait till 10.4 appears in the updates
* Jucato keeps on clicking Fetch Updates...
<darkwizzard> hello all
<darkwizzard> please help
<psb154> did an xorg update now my X is broke :-(
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<darkwizzard> I just updated
<darkwizzard> and xorg broke
* Jucato whistles..
<ketsugi> Does Kubuntu have a graphical deb installer like gdebi for Gnome?
<Jucato> ketsugi: yep
<Jucato> ketsugi: just right-click on the .deb package
<fyyrest0rm> how can i make my open windows only appear on the desktop i open them on, not all on the taskbar?
<ketsugi> What's it called? I just want to associate with .deb in Konqueror
<psb154> Jucato, thanks.
<darkwizzard> thanks guys
<darkwizzard> it should work no
<darkwizzard> w
<ketsugi> Oh hm, it's built into Konqueror?
<jujimufu> anyone can help me reenable direct rendering?
<Jucato> ketsugi: it's a Konqueror service menu (context menu, right-click menu...)
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: right-click on the panel and select Configure Panel, go the Taskbar options
<ketsugi> Yeah, I'm trying to find out how to do it so that Konqueror opens that if I download a deb from a website
<ketsugi> Instead of automatically opening gdebi instead
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: then uncheck "show windows from all destkops"
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: thanks :)
<TheGateKeeper> anyone using 3.5.4?
<Jucato> ketsugi: I'm not sure. Have you tried right-clicking on the .deb link in the website?
* Jucato raises his hand waaay up
<jujimufu> TheGateKeeper: me
<jujimufu> TheGateKeeper: oops, mistake. I am using 3.5.2
<stoic> mwahahaha i just turned my desktop celtic
<Jucato> ketsugi: AFAIK, there is no gdebi counterpart installed by default in Kubuntu. But KPackage, the original KDE Package Manager, comes close...
<TheGateKeeper> does 3.5.4 open applications quicker than say 3.5.2?
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: I haven't noticed. The bugs distract me from noticing...
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.3 is a bit faster, though
<jujimufu> So, 3.5.4 is unstable, 3.5.3 is stable?
<octan> anyone know xbindkey ?
<TheGateKeeper> I have just put Arch linux on my test box, I don't know if it's my imagination or what, but KDE on Arch seems to open windows noticable quicker than I remember either dapper or breezy doing so
<octan> i need some help with setting up a config file
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.4 on Kubuntu (only on Kubuntu) is a bit buggy. KDE 3.5.3 is more stable...
<Jucato> I could live with most of the bugs in KDE 3.5.4 though
<octan> "xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Alt_L] \[Left] ""
<octan>   m:0x10 + b:9
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: heh, Arch will always be faster...
<octan> what does that do?
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: how so? I have heard people also comment that PCLinuxOS is quicker than kubuntu too
<octan> archlinux is a pize of crap hobby distro.. i have used it... and its only 1/2 as good ans ubuntu. :)
<octan> *kubuntu
<fyyrest0rm> anyone know where wine installs?
<jujimufu> TheGateKeeper: archlinux is indeed very quick. And the package management system is also pretty nice.
<Jucato> Arch is basically Gentoo made easy, so it's very much optimized for a specific system
<grothesk> hi
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: what do you mean?
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: I still have to see for myself about PCLinuxOS, though
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: i did an apt-get of wine from winehq..trying to find where it installed to..need to edit a file
<TheGateKeeper> jujimufu: Jucato thanx guys that explains it
<grothesk> When trying to build dazuko-module I get this error from moduleassisstant: /usr/share/modass/packages/generic.sh: line 70: debian/rules: No such file or directory
<grothesk> Anyone knows what I'm missing?
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: err.. what file to be exact?
<TheGateKeeper> octan: I am just having a play with it, see where it goes :-)
<stoic> I think it intsalls in your home folder, (i think it does dont quote me on that)
<jujimufu> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<jujimufu> thanks a lot ubotu
<jujimufu> meh
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: i just installed world of warcraft..need to edit a file it installed (Config.wtf)
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: while the executable file of wine will be in /usr/bin/, other parts will be found else where.
<stoic> should be a hidden folder
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: aaaah. you meant "where does wine install things"?
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: its the "other parts" i'm looking for i guess..wherever it puts the C:/ etc
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: lol yes
<stoic> home
<octan> TheGateKeeper, i need to set button 9 on mouse to Ctrl Alt left
<grothesk> fyyrest0rm: in .wine in your home.
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: I misinterpreted it to "where is wine installed"
<fyyrest0rm> thank you
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: in a hidden directory in home
<Jucato> ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files I guess
<octan> TheGateKeeper, i guess m; means mouse but what is that 0x10 stuff?
<grothesk> That is what line 70 actually says:      "$@"
<stoic> thats where it installed mine, though it got pissed off while i was trying to install c&c generals, so i deleted it
<octan> brbr
<TheGateKeeper> 0x10 is hexadecimal, we count in base 10, computers count in base 2, and can also be expressed in base 16 hexadecimal
<octan> yea, and octal 8 :)
<Jucato>  @_@
<Jucato> octan 8....
<octan> whatever :P
<octan> TheGateKeeper, do you know this xbindkeys stuff?
<TheGateKeeper> not really but I can take a quick look
<octan> 0x10 = 17 des?
<stoic> would anyone know of a place online where i can order an AGP slot to sotter onto my mother board, dell was so kind as to rip it out
<TheGateKeeper> octan: 0x10 = 16
<octan> so =0F = 15
<TheGateKeeper> octan: 0x11 = 17
<octan> ok,
<TheGateKeeper> octan: correct :-)
<octan> however,, why is it m:0x10 in that xbindkey stuff i pasted earlyer?
<anaskius> !finnish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finnish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> and what does it do?
<TheGateKeeper> octan: they just look like keycodes to me, every key on you keyboard has a keycode
<octan> ok what is this then=?  -xsendevent -text "\[Alt_L] \[Left] ""
<jujimufu> so, in glxinfo, with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose and MESA_DEBUG=verbose, I get the following error: libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable returned false . Any ideas?
<anaskius> !finnish support
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finnish support - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> octan: that looks like a macro of some sort
<Jucato> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Jucato> anaskius: was that what you were looking for?
<pipe_> hola
<pipe_> que tal?
<jujimufu> pipe_: hola!
<jujimufu> pipe_: como estas?
<pipe_> muy bien y tu
<jujimufu> pipe_: bien, gracias :)
<anaskius> found it allready...thanks
<TheGateKeeper> octan: The format of a command line is: "command to start" associated key so "xbindkeys_show" control+shift + q would bring up xbindkeys_show
<jujimufu> pipe_: soy espanol?
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<pipe_> me lo preguntas o me lo dices?
<Jucato> bye!!
<Jucato> i mean, away...
<octan> TheGateKeeper, so do you know how i might do it when i want button 9 to do ctrl alt left
<octan> button 9 on my mouse
<jujimufu> disculpe :) usted espanol?
<jujimufu> pipe_: ^
<TheGateKeeper> octan: you have a mouse with 9 buttons??
<octan> 15 :)
<pipe_> jujimufu soy espaol si
<vursitis> Hello
<jujimufu> pipe_: apesadumbrado para mi espanol, pero no hablo espanol realmente :D
<pipe_> do you speak english?
<jujimufu> pipe_: yeah :)
<pipe_> ok
<vursitis> o, for a second there i thought i was in the spanish channel
<jujimufu> vursitis: lol :D :D
<vursitis> lol
<jujimufu> pipe_: soy griego :)
<pipe_> where are you from?
<jujimufu> ah :D
<Vursitis> Phoenix, and you two?
<jujimufu> omg he is capitalised!
<Vursitis> lol
<pipe_> im in logroo, spain
<pipe_> i dont speak english very well
<Vursitis> Thats cool, always wanted to go there
<TheGateKeeper> octan: not sure how you would do that, I could see ----> myFunction b:9 where my function is something xterm or an executable bash file that you made
<Vursitis> well actualy... I have kinda wanted to travel all over europe
<jujimufu> pipe_: it's ok :) I don't speak spanish very well :) No hablo espanol bien :)
<pipe_> yo tampoco
<jujimufu> Vursitis: interrail, ever heard of it?
<pipe_> y de que hablais?
<pipe_> si se puede saber...
<Vursitis> No I have not, where is it located?
<octan> TheGateKeeper i thought b:9 meant button 9
<TheGateKeeper> octan: it does I think looking at this: http://hocwp.free.fr/xbindkeys/xbindkeysrc_d
<pipe_> do you understand me?
<jujimufu> pipe_: not very well, sorry :P
<pipe_> ok
<jujimufu> pipe_: you asked me what languages I speak?
<pipe_> actually im study english and french
<TheGateKeeper> pipe_: do you need the spanish channel?
<pipe_> no
<TheGateKeeper> pipe_: just checking :-)
<pipe_> english is the best language
<Vursitis> Why?
<pipe_> im spanish but the enlish have more words, technicals words...
<pipe_> *english
<TheGateKeeper> I need to start learning spanish, but haven't motivated myself enough yet lol
<Vursitis> Algn otro motivo?
<pipe_> algun otro motivo por el que piense que el ingles es mejor?
<pipe_> no se tio, en la comunidad hacker hablais mas en ingles
<pipe_> y yo la verdad no estudio nada pero gracias a internet aprobe ingles
<gnomefreak> pipe_: join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<pipe_> (thanks internet i passed english xD)
<jujimufu> gnomefreak: he just stated above that he doesn't wnat to :)
<pipe_> i prefer this channel thanks
<gnomefreak> #lubuntu-es even
<gnomefreak> pipe_: than stick with english in here
<pipe_> repeat please
<jujimufu> gnomefreak: let the guy alone :)
<Vursitis> esto es bastante chulo, y actualy engao y uso a uno de aquellos traductores en lnea libres
<jujimufu> pipe_: gnomefreak dice si usted permanece aqu, hable ingls, o bien vaya al #lubuntu-es
<pipe_> ok
<jujimufu> Vursitis: oh, come on :) I speak a few spanish, but need the translator to understand more complicated phrases :\
<pipe_> but i tell you that i dont speak english very well
<Vursitis> lol i dont understand any spanish i am cheating 100% here
<catarro> how can i know the version of kde i installed ?
<catarro> i use kubuntu
<trpr_> ah. thats why it reads so mechanically
<gnomefreak> catarro: apt-cache policy kdebase
<jujimufu> catarro: press Alt+F2 -> write kcontrol and see what it says. It most probably will be 3.5.2, if it's kubuntu dapper
<pipe_> only you speak english?
<pipe_> everybody?
<catarro> thank you so much both
<jujimufu> catarro: no prob :)
<pipe_> because in europe we study three languages in the scholl
<Vursitis> no, i speak german, writing and spelling on the other hand is a diffrent story
<pipe_> *school
<elden> hiya guys
<pipe_> what is hiya?
<pipe_> in spanish
<jujimufu> pipe_: like, hola :)
<pipe_> hazme un favor
<pipe_> todos
<jujimufu> pipe_: que favor?
<pipe_> mejor
<pipe_> ahora os paso una URL
<alf___> hi
<pipe_> para que veais a unos amigos de espaa
<pipe_> ok?
<jujimufu> pipe_: que amigo?
<jaffa_> pipe ek verstaan jou nie
<jaffa_> jammer my brew
<pipe_> amigos mios
<alf___> did anyone have a problem with xorg since the last update ?
<pipe_> my friends
<pipe_> in logroo
<alf___> I have no X anymore
<elden> what xorg?
<Vursitis> nope
<elden> the latest?
<jujimufu> pipe_: ok, que url?
<jaffa_> no i didnt why did you?
<alf___> elden: I don't know, I've made an update yesterday
<pipe_> one moment
<elden> i see
<alf___> and I can't run X anymore
<Hobbsee> alf___: yes, it's broken
<elden> good thing i didn't updated it yet :p
<Hobbsee> <Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Hobbsee> there's a fix being sent to the archives now
<jaffa_> juz replace it with the back up
<alf___> thx
<jaffa_> nevermind
<gnomefreak> i just got like 22 emails about that X bug :(
<thyko> is there an IRC chanel for DJs?
<gnomefreak> only 2 from Hobbsee :)
<jujimufu> thyko: yeah, but most probably in anoher serv er :)
<Vursitis> gnite everyone, im leavin
<alf___> and it's really hard to find and answer with lynx +
<alf___> =)
<Vursitis> or good bye to those of you located where its day
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i didnt fix it :P
<gnomefreak> i know
<gnomefreak> i just got 2 more emails about it
<gnomefreak> what did people use before GUI came out :(
<jujimufu> brb
<alf___> I wasn't born ;-)
<umi> lo all
<pipe_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ranXsYGxhHM
<pipe_> see this video please
<sc0tch> Hi, I had a quick install question, I have the Kismet Package from the repo installed, and I just downloaed the latest srouce tarball and compiled it, should I uninstall the original package before doing a make install from source?
<Tm_T> pipe_: does it have anything to do with kubuntu?
<umi> i have a new problem, apprently my NVIDIA kernel module is 1.0-7174 but my X module has version 1.0-8762? how do i resolve this?
<pipe_> Tm_T sorry
<Kabal> stupid video and OT
<Tm_T> sc0tch: that's safe way to do, then you close out are cross installations ;)
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> pipe_: heh, then you need to tell that to me in another channel ;)
<sc0tch> ok, thanks Tm_T
<umi> i tried downloading the nvidia driver straight from the site but it wont install cause it cant find nvidia.ko :S
<Kabal> When I set Konqueror to view->viewmode->text mode some files are green in font.. ?
<Tm_T> sc0tch: I just override install most of the time, but I also clean my mess ;)
<Tm_T> umi: well, dapper?
<Kabal> what does green files mean?
<umi> yes i am on dapper if thats what you mean
<Tm_T> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> ;)
<umi> they were installed before
<Tm_T> umi: have you seen that?
<umi> i dont get why now there is a version mismatch
<umi> i will check it now
<Tm_T> me neither, simplest way is to install again I think
<thyko> nothing
<thyko> no dj channels out there
<thyko> with more than two people
<thyko> anyone know of any?
<thyko> i need to find out about a certain mixer
<jujimufu> pipe_: nice :D
* tk is away, bbiab, shower [l/ off] [p/off] 
<octan> arr, help me pls.. i just upgraded xorg core something,, with adeptm,, however my X doesnt start up again,,
<thyko> :O
<octan> what shall i do?
<thyko> nasty
<gigen> :O
<umi> anyone got the command handy for him?
<umi> i am in CLI and got no copy/paste
<Tm_T> octan: I see...
<octan> on in irssi ;(
<Tm_T> octan: are you registered freenode user?
<octan> yes
<Tm_T> good
<Hobbsee> <Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> damned
<umi> :P
<Tm_T> I was ready to see xorg log errors
<octan> stop typing ts ou can read that
<Tm_T> but nah ;(
<Hobbsee> that one?
<gnomefreak> lol
<pichi_> re
<Tm_T> octan: scroll with pageup(pagedown
<Tm_T> whops
<octan> ok
<bnilsen> Clueless here.  Using either Kubuntu or Ubuntu or Xubuntu. (don't know which and even less about IRC)
<umi> ty Tm_T, just needed re-install my restricted modules
<Tm_T> umi: :)
<umi> brb
<octan> hey.. thxz guys'
<vursitis> i just pissed off the entire windows chatroom...
<Tm_T> vursitis: shame on you
<vursitis> im back
<jujimufu> guys, has anyone tried diet-coke and mentos?
<bnilsen> Not possible octan.  Windows is the perfect potty.
<vursitis> i just basicaly logged in and quencidentaly they said and i lost all of my info as soon as i logged in, said somthing along the lines of you should back up your information with an OS as unstable as that... and things just went downhill from there
<jujimufu> can anyone help me re-enable direct rendering on intel i915?
<vursitis> hmmm, i wonder if there is a mac channel
<vursitis> brb
<vursitis> hm... there's a suprise... there talking about drinking coffee
<Ash-Fox> I should never of updated xserver, X just refuses to start a (EE) No devices detected. message :/
<Tm_T> 15:00 < Hobbsee> <Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<abattoir> Ash-Fox: yes, its a known issue... see the title
<abattoir> Ash-Fox: topic, sorry
<Ash-Fox> How do you view te topic in irssi again?
<Hobbsee> and now we see how many people dont read the topic
<Tm_T> Ash-Fox: /topic
<Ash-Fox> Thanks
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hehe, yes, so true
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I read when I join in
<Tm_T> but that happens couple times a year mostly so ...
<Vliegendehuiskat> hehehehe joining alone solves the problem :D
* Ash-Fox has never had to use irssi before :P
<h3sp4wn> Most of the topic is not visible in konversation or irssi (without trying specifically to see it) maybe anything important would be best in the first part of the topic
<Tm_T> h3sp4wn: agreed
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: indeed :)
<Ash-Fox> Isn't that just installing a old version of the xserver?
<Vliegendehuiskat> it is
<Tm_T> Ash-Fox: yes
<Vliegendehuiskat> so why do we have an unstable update in a stable version?
<Ash-Fox> Bad security update?
<Vliegendehuiskat> prolly
<Vliegendehuiskat> but why?
<Ash-Fox> I can't tell you until I get xorg working
<Vliegendehuiskat> ok
<Vliegendehuiskat> but it has to be working on some machines?
<h3sp4wn> Any enterprise customer who was paying for support of dapper would probably not be happy with that update
<Vliegendehuiskat> indeed :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> so how did it slip through?
<Ash-Fox> Well, if the update works on some hardware, I can understand it getting passed. But if it doesn't work on any hardware.. Well, that's a different story :P
<Ash-Fox> Heh, irssi is pretty neat actually
<Vliegendehuiskat> ok
<Vliegendehuiskat> fixing it now on my flaptop
<_eckobar_> hi everybody
<_eckobar_> does anybody know why the current-version of kde & amarok are in inofficial repositories?? why the are not in the main / normal repositories?
<Ash-Fox> By the way, is there a way I can set the default kernel parameters for grub? Whenever I install a new kernel, it's always regenerating the menu.lst file, removing my customisations.
<h3sp4wn> _eckobar_: because dapper-backports is not enabled
<Vliegendehuiskat> _eckobar_: because they hav'nt made ti through testing yet?
<Ash-Fox> eckobar, well, for one, the latest version of KDE doesn't have bluetooth kio_slave isn't working in the latest 'stable' of KDE.
<h3sp4wn> Ash-Fox: set what you want in kopts (then when you run update-grub it will use those)
<_eckobar_> h3sp4wn: what is dapper-backports?? didn't hear before
<Vliegendehuiskat> eckobar: google on source-o-matic
<h3sp4wn> _eckobar_: backports - but there is some reason it is not working (there are some regressions hence it cannot go into dapper-updates)
<abattoir> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<h3sp4wn> _eckobar_: kubuntu.org packages are official enough for most people
<Vliegendehuiskat> anyway lets see if X is fixed over here now
* tk is back, bleh, sidetracked, but back, gone 27m52s
<_eckobar_> Vliegendehuiskat: so will the version 3.5.4 every be available from the official repository??
<h3sp4wn> _eckobar_: when edgy is released
<Vliegendehuiskat> probebly with edgy indeed
<Vliegendehuiskat> I don't think they are gonna release 3.5.4 along with the current stable version (dapper)
<Vliegendehuiskat> in the past even updates of firefox came after months
<Vliegendehuiskat> but wouldn't the first step be to get that broken update out of the repo's?
<Vliegendehuiskat> so why on earth is it still there?
<_eckobar_> Vliegendehuiskat & h3sp4wn: have some problem with update to 3.5.4: update process is finished ok with the inofficial repository, but the fonts in GTK apps and some KDE apps are very fringy...... heard about some future problems with upgrade to 3.5.4. is it safe to use current version? and what can i do against fringy fonts??
<h3sp4wn> does it break gnome or only kde
<Vliegendehuiskat> the X update breaks both
<Vliegendehuiskat> or at least i had both on my system!
<Vliegendehuiskat> I was unable to reach em both
<Tm_T> well, if X doesn't start, desktop doesn't matter
<jott_> i can confirm this broken xorg-core package too... fun fun fun!
<stoic> hello
<jorik> what?
<Vliegendehuiskat> Eckobar you can try to configure the fonts in KDE
<Vliegendehuiskat> through Kontrol or something
<Vliegendehuiskat> but that fringy font problem is something i never worked out when i came accross it
<_eckobar_> Vliegendehuiskat: yeah, i did, but the still apear awful
<jott_> _eckobar_: enable and disable the anti aliasing this should fix the gtk font issue..
<jorik> jott_: i just upgraded xorg-core but didnt reboot since ... is it gonna be broken i have 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3 now
<jott_> jorik: so downgrade or don't reboot ;) .. or reboot to increase the body count ;p
<_eckobar_> jott_: i tried also, but with no effect
<Vliegendehuiskat> jorik please read the fucking topic
<bimberi> !conduct
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bimberi> !xorgbug
<ubotu> If X is broken after a recent update you can upgrade (i386 - see '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix') or downgrade ('/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-amd64' or '/msg ubotu xorgbugfix-ppc')
<jorik> hey ff vriendelijk blijven he, ik zit al uren in dit kanaal ik ga het topic niet iedere keer lezen as ik een vraag stel (en konversation laat enkel de eerste regel zien). maar toch bedankt want mn volgende vraag ging zijn; hoe downgrade ik xorg-core
<Vliegendehuiskat> ok
<Vliegendehuiskat> dat staat int topic :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<jorik> idd, lol :p thx
<stoic> does anyone in here know of a decent remote monitoring program?
<Vliegendehuiskat> anyway i'm off again to my own laptop
<lou80> stoic what for?
<stoic> besides ssh
<exotic> hey all, need some plz, how to enable automatic login at startup?
<stoic> i have a few roomates that are downloading things they shouldn't be and the connection is in my name...
<lou80> :-0 that's what I was thing of...
<stoic> i need controll of their computers while i am out of town
<stoic> or at least i need the ability to be big brother for the weekend
<stoic> and ssh only works in your local network
<exotic> hey all, need some plz, how to enable automatic login at startup? any idea plz?
<lou80> why not ssh server controlled over the internet?
<stoic> again ssh server only works in your local network
<stoic> ive tried
<lou80> no it doesn't
<stoic> tell me more...
<jorik> exotic: goto configuration screen and look into the "login screen" (i dunno how it is in english i have it in dutch), there's an option there too auto-login a user
<stoic> well actualy another important feature it needs is cross platform capability, one is using windows
<exotic> jorik:thanx, i'll check this
<bimberi> exotic: system -> admin -> login window, Security tab
<lou80> well all you need to know is the ip address of your box, is it dynamic though?
<gorus> could anybody point me to a good nvidia installation wiki or something
<deb> exotic: try configuring KDM to automatically log in a perticular user .
<bimberi> exotic: ignore me, that's for gnome sorry
<gorus> just installed kubuntu .. everything was fine until i installed nvidia driver and changed xorg.conf to use "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<lou80> stoic which machine do u want to monitor ? linux?
<stoic> both linux and windows
<h3sp4wn> stoic: Just setup an ipsec vpn
<gorus> now even if i change it back to "nv" it wont startx
<gorus> complaining about device presence
<stoic> h3sp4wn, that sounds like a great idea, explain... im kinda new to linux
<lou80> yeah vpn would work nicely might be over kill though
<exotic> bimberi:just was about to tell u am a kubuntu user! it's ok
<stoic> well... actualy networking in general
<exotic> deb:i can't find this option
<deb> exotic: kcontrol -> system administration -> login manager ->?convenience tab .
<bimberi> exotic: i help a bit in a few channels, just forgot which one i was in ;)
<exotic> bimberi: no worries
<lou80> stioc, before you play about with vpn make sure you can ssh in remotely (i promise it can be done of ip)
<exotic> deb:i'll check this
<lou80> over*
<stoic> yeah i have done it on our local network just not remotly
<stoic> ssh -X usrname@IP
<stoic> pretty easy command
<lou80> if is it a dynamic setup no-ip.com daemon
<lou80> dynamically assighned ip that is
<Shan_> i have a raw unpartitioned 160 gb hdd .. and i have booted from the Ubuntu Live cd.. i'm trying to use the cfdisk util, to create 4 partitions on my hdd. However, cfdisk wont let me create more thn 1 partition.. any help?
<jaffa_> Qtparted use that
<Shan_> oh ok
<stoic> actualy, gnome parted is a little bit more mature than QT
<deb> Shan_: use gparted in case u want reiser fs support
<Shan_> deb, reiser fs? :S
<lou80> Shan_ use fdisk is it's on the livecd, lots of options :-)
<exotic> deb:i got it, thanx, it works now
<jorik> yeah just use fdisk
<deb> exotic: u r w :)
<pascal> hello la room
<pascal> ya personne lol
<gorus> sould i be using nvidia-legacy driver with geforce 3 Ti 200 ??
<rambo3> did anyone test kubuntu edgy
<deb> Shan_: I like to use reiser fs as my linux partition. But QTpart doesn't support it. So, I use gparted .
<deb> rambo3: I am using kubuntu edgy
<morget> i got a problem with the desktop-cd, if i try to start it, it staks at the screen where all the drivers startet (i think) it says "mounting root file system" and stands there around 10 min and do nothing, then i restart the pc.
<xwolf--> i
<eeos> today I updated xorg-core
<eeos> did they updated it twice in a day?
<rambo3> deb ok thats good i ll start upgrading as soon as i edit sources is it just edgy instead of dapper ?
<xwolf--> i
<deb> rambo3: correct. I will advice you not to do a dist upgrade .
<xwolf--> i
<Shan_> deb, I have two 160 gb hdd's .. is it better to have a dual boot system, with Windows and Liux on the same drive or on diff drives?
<Shan_> :/
<rambo3> noted
<Shan_> what say peeps
<deb> Shan_: same drive different partiton .
<morget> ...
<rambo3> and dist-upgradeing now
<Shan_> aight
<lou80> Hi folks, i've just used debootstrap to install a base system onto a spare partition and have it booting up nicely with a kernel.  Are there any packages i could use to install the bulk of things i need (networking etc) to eventually get to the stage where I can install X? i've never done this before and )
<rambo3> Shan on the same drive
<Shan_> thank you ppl
<Shan_> bbl
<rambo3> debootstrap is that like bisybox
<lou80> not sure let me check
<rambo3> busybox that is
<exotic> deb:another help please,.. in Kopete, there is two diffrent accounts for two persons,.. but when i try to log in with any, there does exit ( both ) contacts,
<xwolf-> can anyone help me? i can't get X to run, probably can't find the screen or some sort, now i am on telnet
<Jucato> kool! the new, and hopefully fixed, version of xserver-xorg-core is now available! (1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4).
<lou80> rambo, i'm putting busybot on it now thanks!!
<clark_> Hello everyone!!!!
<rambo3> lou80: http://www.busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html
<Jucato> xwolf-: did you update and when?
<clark_> guys I need some help
<xwolf-> jucato, just now
<clark_> I need to install Gnome... how can I do it? I have no idea...
<Jucato> hmm... xwolf- hold on a sec, I'll try if the newer update isn't broken
<deb> exotic: i think there is a option to hide offline buddies
<xwolf-> and then dpkg-reconfigure since i saw it didnt work
<Jucato> clark_: "sudo aptitude update" then "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" that will install Ubuntu
<rambo3> clark: easy or the hard way ?
<xwolf-> damn, telnet is horrible to irc conversations
<Jucato> xwolf-: do you have access now to your Kubuntu system?
<xwolf-> yes, i am in tty1
<deb> exotic: or u can check for some similar options under settings -> configure -> appreance ->Contact list
<v3ctor> why would you use telnet for irc?
<Jucato> xwolf-: why use telnet then? you could use irssi
<Jucato> come on and join the command line fun! hehehe anyway...
<Jucato> xwolf-: try to do "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" again
<exotic> deb:yeah, i dun want my conatcs to be shown for the other users,.. it's just coz i have a problem with Gaim, it always crashes whenever i try to login with hotmail accounts
<xwolf-> we havenprivmsg
<xwolf-> hang on
<Jucato> xwolf-: the newer update might be available now
<exotic> deb:could this problem with Gaim be fixed?
<Jucato> hold on... I just did the upgrade... restarting X. here goes nothing!!
<deb> exotic: which version of gaim do u use ?
<pussiorava> !kubuntu.fi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu.fi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exotic> deb:1.5
<Vliegendehuiskat> and?
<CVirus> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Jucato> ok the new update works perfectly
<Vliegendehuiskat> allright
<Vliegendehuiskat> that means i'm going after Jucato
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: wait
<Vliegendehuiskat> ok
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number)
<pielgrzym> hi everybody :)
<stoic> hello
<CVirus> Jucato: how can I see the version no. ?
<Vliegendehuiskat> allright Jucato
<Chris7mas> i upgraded today from the official repos and only have available ubuntu10 and ubuntu10.3 is that a problem?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: its hit the servers already?
<CVirus> Jucato: and why there is a second update for the same package ? I mean there was an update already before hours
<pielgrzym> could someone tell me where does kde locate the 99kde-env file in kubuntu? I need to enable option "KDE_IS_PRELINKED" but dunno where the file is ;)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: it was released a few hours ago, but only hit our servers recently
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ty
<Jucato> CVirus: the previous update was broken
<stoic> command for shutting shutting KDE down? anyone?
<CVirus> Jucato: worked for me !
<fyyrest0rm> anyone have any experience with world of warcraft and wine? lol
<pielgrzym> stoic: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jucato> CVirus: did you restart X after updating?
<CVirus> fyyrest0rm:
<CVirus> fyyrest0rm: sure
<stoic> thankyou
<igor_> damn, now irssi is much better
<CVirus> Jucato: sire I did
<deb> exotic: Well I guess it a problem with gaim . try upgrading Gaim to 2.0 beta 3 ,
<fyyrest0rm> CVirus: yeah? I'm having a problem heh
<Vliegendehuiskat> not yet in my repo's
<Jucato> CVirus: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-core
<CVirus> fyyrest0rm: what is it ?
<Jucato> CVirus: what version is it showing?
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: still showing the 10.3 version?
<xwolf-> jucato what did i have to type anyway?
<CVirus> Jucato: 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3
<Vliegendehuiskat> jup Jucato
<CVirus> Jucato: its upgrading to .4
<Jucato> CVirus: hmm.... you're probably one of the very very few lucky ones then
<deb> exotic: u need to add the following line in the source .list file to get the update deb package : deb http://repository.debuntu.org/ dapper multiverse
<fyyrest0rm> CVirus: Ok..got wine 0.9.19 from winehq installed, got wow installed, it ran fine at first but of course wanted to patch..i grabbed the patch files from another machine and ran those, got it patched..now when i try to run wow it loads the launcher, i click play, after a second it just disappears and never loads.
<CVirus> Jucato: what was wrong ?
<Jucato> CVirus: the 10.3 version totally hosed X down
<CVirus> fyyrest0rm: did you patch your wine ?
<Jucato> xwolf-: to get your X working again:
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<fyyrest0rm> CVirus: patch wine? it's the newest version
<xwolf-> jucato ok
<CVirus> fyyrest0rm: you're using nvidia ?
<exotic> deb:thanx i'll check this
<fyyrest0rm> CVirus: yeah
<Vliegendehuiskat> well if i try to alter that command to ubuntu10.4 it doesn't work either
<Vliegendehuiskat> still not here yet
<CVirus> fyyrest0rm: let me give yoi the page u need
<Jucato> Vliegendehuiskat: you'll just have to wait for it to hit your server I guess.
<xwolf-> how the heck do i quit emacs? ><
<Vliegendehuiskat> i think so
<Jucato> yikes?
<koriel> can anyone copy paste the url for nvidia drivers to download...I have no x and no lynx..
<Vliegendehuiskat> the dutch servers are quite busy usually :P
<gnomefreak> Vliegendehuiskat: give it time. a package doesnt hit every mirror at same time
<Vliegendehuiskat> I know
<gnomefreak> try the uk mirrors ;)
<Jucato> yeah, our mirrors received the fix I think more than 3 hours after it was initially announced in the bug report
<koriel> come on someone from www.nvidia.com give me the url for linux x86 drivers...
<CVirus> fyyrest0rm: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5109
<christianp> hi all
<Dannilion> hello
<rambo3> koriel why dont you use ubuntu ones
<Jucato> koriel: why do you have no X?
<christianp> i would like to test virtual pc on my kubuntu laptop: i want to run a virtual machine with windows XP. Does anyone can suggest me what i need? (Xen or vmware or....)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: what mirrors are you running?
<rambo3> qemu
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I'm actually confused... hold on a sec...
<koriel> I did an upgrade and I have no x...
<gnomefreak> k
<christianp> rambo3: you suggest qemu?
<koriel> I installed my own kernel and the upgrade messed up everything
<rambo3> yes why not
<deb> christianp: If u have a win XP image , use vmware player .
<christianp> deb: i have to create a new windows instance (with boot cd)
<rambo3> christianp: use google for more infor there are alot of tutorials
<christianp> rambo3: ok, what i want is the name of the program (you suggest qemu), now i try finding tutorials
<christianp> thanks
<deb> christianp: check it out ---> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84275
<xwolf-> it's alive!
<Jucato> gnomefreak: my sources.list points to ph.archive.ubuntu.com... but according to someone from the local ubuntu team, that ain't a real mirror/server...
<xwolf-> thank you all.
<gnomefreak> Jucato: it hit uk mirrors i was informed
<Jucato> kool
<fyyrest0rm> CVirus: I assume you're talking about the wow-patch-0.9.18.diff ?
* gnomefreak not on dapper atm so its hard for me to check ;)
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<CVirus> fyyrest0rm: I guess 0.9.19 also needs patching ... I dont know if u'll use the 0.9.18 patch or it has its own separate patch .. check the page plz .. I quit WoW a month ago
<Ash-Fox> When I disable the kernel's boot splash, I noticed there are no colors for [ ok ]  and [failed]  messages. Any way I can enable those?
<fyyrest0rm> CVirus: I did check the page, the patch IS 0.9.18 but when I do the command to patch it just gives me an error: "patch: *** strip count l is not a number"
<onTecHno> hi all! I have a problem concerning my soundcards: they are both automatically detected, but in the wrong order - how to change it?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I'm here now
<Jucato> hehe! hi Hawkwind
<Jucato> the fixed xserver-xorg-core package is now available on some mirrors/servers
<Hawkwind> Morning :)
<onTecHno> anyone an idea how to change the soundcard order?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That's certainly good to hear :)
<Jucato> other servers/mirrors are still updating, though
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<Hawkwind> That last number will make you or break you, literally
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Jucato> hehehe
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Did you get a chance to speak to abattoir_ at all last night ?
<Jucato> err... I knew I forgot something... ^_^
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Good morning(evening your time) :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: Hawkwind feel free to start a room up about it :P
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<Jucato> Good morning, good afternoon, good evening, as the case may be
<Dannilion> It's available on the British servers, cos I just did an update
<Jucato> uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Did you speak to abattoir_ last night at all by chance ?
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, wonder if it's on se.archive.ubuntu.com yet
<Jucato> Dannilion: just make sure that it will upgrade to 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: ah.  i spoke to one of you about it while i was at uni.  i think it was abattoir, yes
<Jucato> Hawkwind: you can check with Adept Updater
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: not much though
<Jucato> I didn't talk to Hobbsee about it... I was waiting for a referral from Hawkwind. lol
<Dannilion> I checked first
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Dannilion> I downloaded the updates without installing them first :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: apt-cache madison xserver-xorg-core  will tell me if it's there yet or not too :P
<Dannilion> Hey Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Dannilion
<abattoir_> Hawkwind: hi :)
<Hawkwind> abattoir_: There you are, good morning
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I wouldn't know. we're using different servers/mirrors...
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: apt-get update than apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core should give you the info you are searching for
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Yeah seems 10.3 is still on se.archive at the moment :(
<_kmh_> hi
<_kmh_> i have a question concerning installing ubuntu twice on the same machine (kubuntu and xubuntu on 2 different partitions)
<_kmh_> and i have a problem with setting the root partition
<_kmh_> it seems that the current installation overwrites the former, so the current works fine and / was assigned to its drive, but the other does not boot anymore
<gan|y|med> i need help writing initng scripts... could anybody have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21392 please
<nkRush> _kmh_, that's not the way it's done. install one, boot it and then install the packages for the other desktop environment. you should then be abled to decide at login which one to use
<gan|y|med>  ok, update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21393
<_kmh_> nkRush : no i don't want to have different desktops only, i want to have independent installations
<xwolf-> _kmh_ provided that you don't select the same partition to both installations, it should be fine. by the time you install the second one, GRUB will be replaced and look for other operational systems
<_kmh_> xwolf- : that what i did, the installation was went fine, but now the old system does not boot properly anymore
<xwolf-> *afaik*, the last installation (partition) should have the bootable flag
<_kmh_> xwolf- : yes
<_kmh_> so how can i have both bootable with a separate root disk ?
<fraser> Help needed please, when i download the Xorg upgrade xserver wont start: error No devices found
<xwolf-> fraser
<_kmh_> xwolf- : another question - how can read /edit the grub configuration from linux ?
<xwolf-> fraser downgrade it to 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.2
<spazz> how to i prevent my monitor from turning off by itself? i dont see any power settings for it. not in screensavers... where do i find it
<xwolf-> fraser i had the same problem.
<Ash-Fox> (Can type 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-xore=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to be sure.)
<fraser> xwolf: How do i downgrade it ?
<xwolf-> fraser read ash-fox's msg
<xwolf-> fraser you either downgrade to 10.2 or upgrade to 10.4
<Ash-Fox> Well, mine is a newer version, which may not be on the mirrors yet
<xwolf-> _kmh_ i dont follow you.
<fraser> xwolf: thank you will try that
<xwolf-> spazz you mean like after N minutes it shuts down?
<nkRush> spazz, system settings >> display
<spazz> yea
<xwolf-> well.
<spazz> thanks
<_kmh_> xwolf- : i want to read/edit the boot menu
<_kmh_> xwolf- : but don't know how to access it
<xwolf-> _kmh_ the boot menu is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_kmh_> ok ty
<skreech> Is there any way to pipe sound over a ssh connection?
<jasondotgnu> hello, I found udev only create /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer for my sound card, no /dev/dsp[0-4]  and /dev/mixer[0-4]  and /dev/midi[0-4]  created, how can I fix it?
<gan|y|med> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21394
<gan|y|med> please have a look at it and tell me what's wrong it anybod can
<gan|y|med> y
<skreech> gan|y|med: What's itype?
<jordo23> Why is it that Konqueror will not accept some clicks on links that Firefox will.  For example: In some message forums I click on POST and nothing happens in KONQ but it works fine in Firefox?
<jordo23> I thought Konq was supposed to be super accurate in rendering after passing the ACID2 test....
<overlimit> start EE no devices found...any ideas someone?
<skreech> jordo23: That was A) The ACID test so meaningless in the over all scheme of things B) in SVN and C) an experimental brance
<skreech> brach
<skreech> branch
<_kmh_> jordo23 : different scripting/plugins
<jordo23> skreech: Have you experienced this in KONq?
<skreech> overlimit: try sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<jordo23> Can this be fixed?
<skreech> jordo23: not recently if you give a link maybe someone can verify it
<liouncourt> sal jucato
<liouncourt> me again
<liouncourt> :)
<jordo23> You would have to be a member of the website
<liouncourt> i install my video drivers
<Jucato> hi liouncourt ehehe
<liouncourt> and after this
<liouncourt> i restart computer
<liouncourt> everything work smootfh
<jordo23> Has anyone experienced errors like this in Konq?
<liouncourt> i install something else and my video don`t work
<skreech> jordo23: Can you run the page through validate.w3.org?
<jordo23> skreech: Will try
<Jucato> liouncourt: what was that "something else" you installed?
<liouncourt> you have any ideea if exist some incompatibilities in packages
<liouncourt> repositories?
<liouncourt> some games
<jordo23> skreech: can't find that site
<liouncourt> but when i install driver for my video card
<skreech> Umm sorry try validator.w3.org
<liouncourt> i need to enable other repositories
<liouncourt> i think is some conflicts in repositories
<liouncourt> what do you think?
<liouncourt> now just i reinstall my kubuntu
<liouncourt> :(
<Jucato> liouncourt: it shouldn't have any conflicts. But some in rare cases it might happen
<liouncourt> k
<liouncourt> thanks
<jordo23> skreech:  failed, with many many errors
<skreech> Check if the post is one of them
<liouncourt> any ideea how i install rp-pppoe-3.8.tar.gz
<Hawkwind> liouncourt: Untar it, then cd to the directory it creates, and read the README file
<overlimit> I did dpkg-reconfigure but still no x and the error message doesn't say much
<liouncourt> i just do this
<liouncourt> and helps me
<liouncourt> thanks
<overlimit> all happened after I did a full upgrade
<overlimit> from the package manager
<Tm_T> overlimit: topic?
<xevil> overlimit: dead xserver?
<Hawkwind> overlimit: dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core
<Hawkwind> overlimit: What does that tell you ?
<overlimit> Hawkwind: file or directory does not exist
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<synaptics> hello, can anyone tellme where i can find the old pastes files?
<gan|y|med> skreech: sry, had to work. i type is an initng script
<DaSkreech> synaptics: Sorry?
<DaSkreech> itype is a shell?
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> fgjdslgjlsdjflsdjflsjdflsjfljldsf
<[GuS] > ?
<synaptics> ok, anyone can help me out with getting mp3 to play in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > synaptics
<synaptics> i accidentally formatted my hard drive and the info about it was in pastebin
<DaSkreech> synaptics: Search for it. there is a search function
* DaSkreech doesn't want to know how you accidentally format a hard drive
<[GuS] > synaptics,  you must enable multiverse in your repositories to install libxine-extracodecs
<cannonball> synaptics: go into your browse history on your browser (unless that was in the partition that you formatted)
<synaptics> thats the partition that i formated
<synaptics> there is another paste bin site. but i cant remember the site
<DaSkreech> pastebin.ca and paste.ubuntu-nl.com are the most common
<DaSkreech> Whoops .org
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<scame> hi, after updating X it won't work anymore thus im working on using nvidiafb instead of vga16fb in kubuntu 6.06 is this possible?
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version, or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Jucato> (presuming, of course, that the package is already available in your local server/mirror)
<thoreauputic> Jucato: hasn't hit Australia yet it seems
<Ash-Fox> On all the Polish mirrors.
<scame> anyways, so, when using usplash is there anyway to make kubuntu use the nvidiafb module instead of vga16fb ?
<Jucato> thoreauputic: let me check...
<thoreauputic> Jucato: bimberi checked a few minutes ago in #ubuntu-au and it wasn't there yet
<dhq> how to create overburn in kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ??
<Jucato> thoreauputic: yep. not there yet :-D
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: what's the URL for the Polish mirrors?
<thoreauputic> Jucato: well, luckily I read the users mailing list so I knew about it
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> Jucato: I'll wait a day or so I think
<DaSkreech> What does the bad Xorg do>
<Jucato> thoreauputic: maybe just a few hours :-D
<Dr_Willis> X wont start it seems
<Dr_Willis> or so i am hearing in the othe rchennals
<DaSkreech> With what error?
<Kyral_Laptop> in Edgy?
<thoreauputic> Jucato: well, it's after midnight here so maybe in the morning :)
<Jucato> in Dapper
<scame> DaSkreech: i've one of those non-working X-es, if anyone needs the errors...
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, you can find them on easy source.
<DaSkreech> Me mE !! i need em
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: see /topic
<Jucato> what? you didn't here? it's all over #ubuntu and ubuntuforums, etc
<craig> does anyone know where you can get a website design program for linux
<Melchiorre> quanta+
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: I was going to manually check them if the updates are already there. nvm. thanks anyways
<scame> DaSkreech: well i'm just upgrading to the latest patch, but i could send u the X*.log file of this non-working X
<Jucato> Quanta Plus (or as Melchiorre said, Quanta+
<Ash-Fox> scame, You can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<DaSkreech> can't you grep it for EE ?
<scame> DaSkreech: yes, but where should I paste?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: the error is "no screens found"
<scame> DaSkreech: (EE) No devices detected.
<DaSkreech> Oh then that's not what is screwing my X then :-(
<Jucato> it's already a known issue, that downgrading is the only known solution until the newer update hits your servers
<scame> DaSkreech:  but that's more to it!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I think there was a "no devices found" error, too. Just not sure though
<DaSkreech> I don't get any errors
<DaSkreech> It just doesn't start
<moebius_> are there any plans to packages amarok 1.4.2beta?
<scame> DaSkreech: it was something with libGLcore (which i had to disable from xorg.conf) some symbol with Context was missing
<Phantom> i'm trying to get windows file sharing with samba working on kubuntu 6.06.  I go to system setings in the k menu, select the "sharing" icon, hit the "file sharing" icon, become root with the become admin button, but all the file sharing settings are greyed out.  any idea?n,
<DaSkreech> It does look for BusID PCI:1:0:1 though
<DaSkreech> Which I'm pretty sure is not in any X config file
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you'll see the errors when  you  press Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, the type startx
<Dr_Willis> Phantom,  you may need to insall some of the samba packages.
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DaSkreech> I have. There are no errors
<Jucato> hm... ok then. different issue... @_@
<DaSkreech> Phantom: You need to install a samba server
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Want a pastebin of my startx log?
<Phantom> dr_willis: the samba client tools currently work.  are these programs seperate from the server?
<Jucato> err.. I wouldn't be able to interpret it anyway...
<Jucato> but you may as well... someone might know
<synaptics> How do i edit a file with root access in konsole?
<DaSkreech> Hmm got somethign new now
<Dr_Willis> Phantom,  i recall insalling the server package specificially
<DaSkreech> ksmsserver could not start
<Jucato> synaptics: "sudo nano <filename>"
<Dr_Willis> the samba client tools for KDE are different from some of the other samba related packages
<synaptics> thank u
<DaSkreech> ksmserver is the session manager?
<synaptics> btw, anyone knows where the sources.list is located?
<DaSkreech> synaptics: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> he's fast
<DaSkreech> Jucato: But not loose :)
<synaptics> thank u
<Jucato> ehehehe
<Phantom> dr_willis: I searched for "samba" in adept, and i only have the samba-common package installed.  however, none of the packages look like the server package.  do you recall which package is needed?
<Dr_Willis> Phantom,  nope. just sambe i thought
<Dr_Willis> Phantom,  start the samba service with /etc/init.d/samba start
<Phantom> dr_willis: i see it now, thanks
<craig> how do you compile kdewebdev-3.5.3??
<Dr_Willis> Phantom,  ii cent recall EVER using that kde samba config stuff. I edit the samba config, and set up home shares. and thats ablut all i do. and make a 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' samba password for every user.
<DaSkreech> With a computer
<synaptics> Jucato: how do i edit it with kate inside the terminal?
<craig> lol
<DaSkreech> synaptics: kdesu kate /etc.apt.sources.lsit
<DaSkreech> list
<E[m] ess> hi, my box powered down in a thunderstorm when we had a blackout, and when i boot normally it stops after initialising X and justshows the ubuntu splash. when i boot into recovry mode and try to startx, i get the error that no devices were found/initialised. i looked at the X config and its fine but also says no screens in the error, any ideas?
<DaSkreech> bah. Just spell ti right
<E[m] ess> did an update for x jsut before
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<DaSkreech> E[m] ess: Let me guess you did an update recently?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: you have that scripted no fair :(
<Jucato> I've had that scripted since... hm... more than 6 hours ago?
<DaSkreech> !b-e > craig
<gan|y|med> playing videos with xine (no matter with what gui) is extremely slow.. any ideas why?
<Phantom> dr_willis: I tried editing the config directly before, when I used fedora, and never got it to work. do you have any advice on how to configure it.  i just want to be able to share files like when you're on windows and select to share for everyone with no password.
<gan|y|med> it used to work after the fresh dapper install
<synaptics> how do i update my sources.list ?
<E[m] ess> yeah update, im guessing X core is broken
<DaSkreech> synaptics: You edit it
<DaSkreech> E[m] ess: Yup listen to Jucato
<synaptics> i mean after editing it
<Ash-Fox> you can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<DaSkreech> synaptics: Save then apt-get update
<synaptics> is it apt-get update sources.list ?
<Jucato> heheh Ash-Fox also has it scripted :-D
<E[m] ess> sweet, thanks
<Ash-Fox> :P
<DaSkreech> synaptics: No just apt-get update
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> knot-1 use kde4pre ?
<E[m] ess> ok, il go try it thanks yall
<Jucato> gsuveg: AFAIK, no
<synaptics> it says
<synaptics> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<synaptics> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Jucato> synaptics: is Adept open?
<DaSkreech> try sudo apt-get update
<Ash-Fox> Run it with sudo, or close your other package manager.
<synaptics> its closed
<gsuveg> Jucato: not yet ?
<synaptics> ahh it works, thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Sure
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<shadeofgrey> i need help
<Jucato> gsuveg: yep. not yet. KDE 4 won't make it in time for the release of Edgy anyway
<Ash-Fox> shadeofgrey, yes?
<DaSkreech> KDE4 libs will though :)
<gsuveg> Jucato: ah. thanks.
<shadeofgrey> i just found out taht i have glaucoma and am going blind
<Ash-Fox> shadeofgrey, what a shame.
<shadeofgrey> i need to download and install the best gui based text editor that allows me to use a full sized square asa cursor
<gsuveg> maybe OT: kde or gnome use less memory  ?
<shadeofgrey> i cant see the sinmgle line that all the big wordprocessors use anymore
<Datos> gnome
<shadeofgrey> is there like an addon for openoffice or abiword that makes the default prompt a square?
<Jucato> honestly? I haven't noticed
<shadeofgrey> hi jucato!
<Datos> openoffice
<Jucato> hi shadeofgrey
<gan|y|med> ok, i start kaffeine. the video is god damn slow. i try to start kaffeine again and nothing happens... any ideas. totem works. xine-ui has the same problem, so i assume it is a xine problem...
<DaSkreech> Did you update anythign recently?
<shadeofgrey> juc:  you wouldnt happen to know of any work arounds for openoffive or abiword that make the default pro,mpt a square?
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21402 btw
<Jucato> shadeofgrey: nope. sorry
<DaSkreech> Datos: You know somethign about this?
<Datos> no
<Emess> didnt like the version number,,,
<DaSkreech> Ah you just like saying openoffice?
<utab> disasterous updates today
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Check out the pastebin. There are no errors
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Jucato> lol! Ash-Fox modified his script
<Ash-Fox> ah whoops, I should stop glacing :P
<Ash-Fox> *glancing
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I know... I just posted that for the information of others...
<Emess> Ash-Fox: that last command doesnt work for me, says no version number
<DaSkreech> pastewhores
<waspius> hi..i have installed java on my pc but when i open firefox it tells me that a plugin is missing
<utab> how to mount some samba drives automatically
<DaSkreech> waspius: How did you install java?
<Ash-Fox> drat
<waspius> DaSkreech: apt-get install ..
<Jucato> waspius: did you perform the "update-java-alternatives" instructions?
<Ash-Fox> Emess, 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<gan|y|med> xine-check gives me some very strange messages - libxine is not installed according to it, but it is. and i cannot use xv (ati card). any ideas?
<Emess> and i cant get it to roll back one, says 1:1.0.2ubuntu10 not found for xserver-xorg-core
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<waspius> Jucato: no
<synaptics> how do i dualboot without affecting other drives?
<Jucato> waspius: you need to do it.
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Emess> Ash-Fox: i used that, didnt work
<Jucato> Emess: Ash-Fox's instructions were incomplete
<Ash-Fox> Emess, I forgot the 1: before and I added it now?
<Jucato> Emess: notice the =1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<Emess> well crap, got the updated instructions?
<Emess> oh ok, thanks
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<Emess> working now :d
<utab> how to mount samba network drives automatically
<Jucato> I keep on repeating the same thing, but since I don't know how to make the alias command like Ash-Fox's, nobody takes notice...
<Emess> is there a reasonteh update crashes?
<Jucato> it's broken/bugged
<DaSkreech> cause open source sucketh the big one
<Emess> ok, so upgrading again wont help
<Jucato> Emess: not unless your local server/mirror already has the fixed package
<Emess> my local server is 10 minutes walk, il go give them a buzz
<h3sp4wn> just wget it from one which does have it
<Emess> good point
<Jucato> err.. local Ubuntu server/mirror...
<Emess> either way im gonna try starting x again
<Emess> Jucato: i know, the perth ubuntu repo is at teh University of Westerna Australia, about 10 minutes from me
<bekiil> whats the url to the script-o-matic for update mirrors ?
<Jucato> oh
<Ash-Fox> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<utab> help for automatic mounting of samba network drives
<bekiil> ah, source-o-matic, :D
<DaSkreech> utab: Why don't you just use smb://
<DaSkreech> smb:/ sorry :(
<utab> DaSkreech, actually
<utab> DaSkreech, I had a script I want add this to one of the init files
<LeeJunFan> ugh, srcforge seems borken - their redir script is timing out.
<utab> DaSkreech, but dunno where;(
<DaSkreech> What are you trying to do with it?
<gabro> ol
<gabro> salve
<utab> DaSkreech, I have a network poll that I want to connect to
<VincentMX> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<VincentMX> gabro: see what ubotu said
<VincentMX> only spanish work i know is pizza :P
<DaSkreech> Hmm I've never tried to mount one before but I suspect that smbfs might be the proper FS
<VincentMX> word
<DaSkreech> That's italian
<VincentMX> yes
<VincentMX> it's a joke
<DaSkreech> You are offically illiterate then :-)
<bekiil> guess i have to reboot after a kernel update? hehe
<DaSkreech> No
<DaSkreech> Unless you actually want to >use< the kernel
<VincentMX> who does?
<Ash-Fox> I only install new kernels if they're security updates
<jaffa_> guys how do i down grade xserver-xorg-core help me please
<djdarkman> hello ,kdm won`t start ,I just upraded the xorg ,what can I do?
* DaSkreech waits for pastewhores :)
<Jucato> hmph
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade.
<DaSkreech> awww Ash-Fox didn't kick in :(
<Jucato> fine! mine's uglier than Ash-Fox's...
<DaSkreech> heeheehee
<Jucato> I'll rest mine now... Ash-Fox can take over
<Ash-Fox> :P
<djdarkman> can you paste this on a pastebin ,cause I`m using bitchx?
<gan|y|med> how do i do an auto execution of a custom script right after the x server starts - kdm?
<synaptics> what is 6.06? is it dapper or breezy?
<stoft> synaptics: dapper
<Mez> synaptics, dapper
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: Put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<DaSkreech> dapper
<Mez> !dapper > synaptics
<Jucato> Dapper...
<Ash-Fox> djdarkman http://ash-fox.theden.ws/temp/xorg
<Jucato> just to add to the chorus...
<Mez> DaSkreech, that will only make it run on login
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: Why X?
<djdarkman> thanks Ash-Fox
<Jucato>  putting it in /usr/share/autostart would make it run when KDE first starts right?
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have a Server that has the new Xserver?
<gan|y|med> doesn't work
<Ash-Fox> DaSkreech, you can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<gan|y|med> because i need the xserver to run
<Ash-Fox> gan|y|med, read what I wrote.
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: The script relies on X?
<gan|y|med> DaSkreech: seems so. it just does: aticonfig --set-powerstate 1
<DaSkreech> You need that to run for everyone?
<gabro> hi
<gan|y|med> i am the only user
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<DaSkreech> ok then put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<gan|y|med> doesn't work
<gan|y|med> it just doesn't do anything
<synaptics> should i restart after apt-get update ?
<troy> does anyone have problems with amarok playing flac + xine-engine with the most current amarok and xine packages?
<trappist> synaptics: no
<troy> (dapper)
<synaptics> ok
<gan|y|med> troy: i have problems with xine in general. my videos are veeeerrrryyy slow
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: is sound slow?
<troy> gan|y|med: not video, just audio :P
<Ash-Fox> gan|y|med, in the console, type 'glxinfo |grep direct', just out of curiousity?
<Hawkwind> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2283  <~~New KDE menu in openSuSe 10.2 currently.  Will be a standard soon enough it seems :)
<gan|y|med> direct rendering: Yes
<excitatory> troy: yea.. it's an error in xine 1.1.1 -- xine 1.1.2 fixed it a long time ago, but dapper has not been updated.
<excitatory> troy: there's a solution, one moment..
<gan|y|med> this get's on my nerves. video output worked with dapper. now it doesn't... i don't k now why. i am using ati's driver and opengl is enabled
<dhq> when i burn a dvd in gnome i get this error "
<dhq> WARNING: /dev/sr0 already carries isofs!
<dhq> About to execute 'mkisofs -gui -V GnomeBaker data disk -A GnomeBaker -p root -iso-level 3 -l -R -hide-rr-moved -J -joliet-long -graft-points Titanic (1997).avi=/home/dhq/muvees/Titanic (1997).avi | builtin_dd of=/dev/sr0 obs=32k seek=0'
<gan|y|med> DaSkreech: any idea why th escript is not executed in autostart?
<dhq> INFO:	UTF-8 character encoding detected by locale settings.
<dhq> 	Assuming UTF-8 encoded filenames on source filesystem,
<dhq> 	use -input-charset to override.
<dhq> :-[ READ TRACK INFORMATION failed with SK=6h/ASC=28h/ACQ=00h] : Input/output error
<dhq> /dev/sr0: "Current Write Speed" is 2.0x1385KBps.
<dhq> :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=5h/ASC=21h/ACQ=02h] : Invalid argument
<dhq> :-( write failed: Invalid argument
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: It's not executable?
<Ash-Fox> gan|y|med, well, you've got hardware acceleration, you could try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and enable the 'v4l' module (video for linux), it may solve your problems.
<Hawkwind> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hawkwind> dhq: ^^^^^^^^^^
<troy> excitatory: appreciate it :)
<gan|y|med> that is a BAD idea i think... messing up with ati's config... but manual editing should work. how do i enable v4l in xorg.conf?
<dhq> Hawkwind: sorry
<pussfeller> my cd drives are not showing up :(
<Ash-Fox> gan|y|med, can't remember off the top of my head
<trappist> dhq: try renaming the file to something without spaces, special characters, etc.
<pussfeller> should hdc and hdd be in fstab
<excitatory> troy: run this command: wget http://www.databrowser.org/download/libxine-main1_1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.2+patch1_i386.deb && sudo aptitude install libxine-main1_1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.2+patch1_i386.deb
<pussfeller> i thot hal took care of that stuff
<gan|y|med> ok, I#ll try the script again.
<dhq> trappist: ok will do that
<excitatory> troy: argh
<excitatory> troy: wait, that's not correct
<excitatory> troy: run this command: wget http://www.databrowser.org/download/libxine-main1_1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.2+patch1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i libxine-main1_1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.2+patch1_i386.deb
<gan|y|med> any idea why konqueror (web mode) is so go damn slow
<excitatory> troy: run that..sorry
<troy> excitatory: merci :)
<gan|y|med> and what about v4l?
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: How much memory do you have?
<synaptics> ok, i give up. how exactly do i update my sources.list with mp3 support ?
<Hobbsee> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<excitatory> troy: in case it's not obvious, that downloads a xine 1.1.2 deb, then tells dpkg to install it.  Here's where i found it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1252222&postcount=17
<trappist> !repos > synaptics
<dhq> Hawkwind: is 3 line pasting ok
<excitatory> troy: and obviously, when the command finishes, you'll have to restart amarok.
<troy> excitatory: I appreciate it - I'll let the people in #amarok know as well, train their bot maybe :)
<trappist> dhq: summarize it or use pastebin, please
<excitatory> troy: they know
<excitatory> i frequent
<troy> excitatory: oh, hrm - small problem... amd64 vs. i386 :/
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:fdoving] : Kubuntu Support Channel | 3.5.4 available for dapper | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Your X broken, the fix is to update again.
* troy checks the thread
<excitatory> troy: what you have amd64?
<dhq> :-[ READ TRACK INFORMATION failed with
<dhq> SK=6h/ASC=28h/ACQ=00h] : Input/output error
<dhq> /dev/sr0: "Current Write Speed" is 2.0x1385KBps.
<dhq> :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=5h/ASC=21h/ACQ=02h] :
<dhq> :-( write failed: Invalid argument
<DaSkreech> Right reinstalled Xorg and didn't make a difference
<fyyrest0rm> ugh i think i've about had it with wine heh
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21402
<troy> excitatory: yeah, probably relevant :)
<dhq> trappist:
<trappist> dhq: that wasn't a summary or pastebin.
<excitatory> troy: if so, you'll have to compile it yourself.. or get on the asses of dapper backports.
<Hawkwind> dhq: Heh that's twice now.  Please use pastebin for pasting things.  http://pastebin.ca
<DaSkreech> synaptics: Pastebin your sources.list
<dhq> trappist: will use pastebine from now on
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<synaptics> ok
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<troy> excitatory: I'll see what sort of deps the eft packages have, maybe I can drop-in replace...
<excitatory> troy: idk.. might be a bad idea.. i would just apply the available patch and recompile.
<excitatory> but do what you will.. and don't complain when your system breaks.
<synaptics> DaSkreech:  http://pastebin.ca/144535
<DaSkreech> synaptics: Looks good
<DaSkreech>  What's the issue?
<synaptics> i still cant play mp3 in amarok or play any videos
<dhq> trappist: any idea
<trappist> dhq: no, I lost interest in the problem when you pasted again.
<DaSkreech> synaptics: did you install libxine-extracodecs ?
<synaptics> how do i install that?
<synaptics> i think i dont have that one installed
<dhq> trappist: plz i need help burn my dvd
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> Unless you like using adept :)
<dhq> trappist: having this problem for a very long time with gnome baker and k3b
<synaptics> i dont really like using adept
<DaSkreech> nixternal: hey hey
<bekiil> in what script can i put "rmmod psmouse" ? I have to remove the module before the laptop reboots/shuts down
<gan|y|med> have to go
<gan|y|med> ciapo
<nixternal> hiya DaSkreech
<troy> excitatory: appreciate the help - I'll see if I can get it to work myself...
<DaSkreech> nixternal: How do you diagnose somethign with no errors?
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> depends
<pielgrzym> hello, I want to upgrade my kernel in a quite fresh kubuntu install. I've got Athlon XP 2000+. If I install linux-686 package will it work ok?
<Ash-Fox> Yes.
<UmInAsHoE> is it cool to upgrade now?
<Ash-Fox> UmInAsHoE, upgrade what?
<UmInAsHoE> xorg
<DaSkreech> nixternal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21402
<synaptics> thank you DaSkreech , it works
<synaptics> lol
<pielgrzym> thanks
<DaSkreech> No errors/ Just dies
<Ash-Fox> it's okay to upgrade xorg if the upgrade is 10.4
<DaSkreech> synaptics: sure ;)
<synaptics> lol, been doing it for 2hrs
<pielgrzym> all I need to do is just download the package linux-686 through Adept? :)
<DaSkreech> sorry thought you knew what you needed alerady
<UmInAsHoE> i got 10.3 installed and the upgrade is 10.4 so yeh should be then?
<UmInAsHoE> 10* even
<bekiil> Anyone that knows how to remove the psmouse module on reboot/shutdown automagically ?
<Ash-Fox> It should be okay to upgrade to 10.4
<nixternal> hmm
<bekiil> :)
<trappist> pielgrzym: use the -k7 kernel
<UmInAsHoE> sweet thanks
<nixternal> why are you using the Radeon drivers and not fglrx?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Don't ask.
<nixternal> heh
<UmInAsHoE> also i am stil having driver mis-match problems with xserver apprently my kernel nvidia modules is 1.0-8762 and my x module is 1.0-7***
<nixternal> plus xserver is borked as it is...i can't even use nvidia or fglxr from the repos
<UmInAsHoE> and i have to re-install the nvidia drivers everytime i want to startx after reboot
<nixternal> ooops..im using edgy though
<gorus> anybody got ubuntu working with kodak easyshare c360 ??
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yeah but you get an error
* Ash-Fox has a ati mobility, 3d acceleration only works with the ati support built into xorg, not ati's proprietory driver.
<nixternal> true
<pielgrzym> trappist: it's better for amd?
<nixternal> funny thing..i don't even see the typica wacom error in the post
<DaSkreech> nixternal: yay emacs
<TubaSoldier> does anyone know the status of the botched xorg update yesterday?
<nixternal> heh
<trappist> pielgrzym: it pretty much *is* amd
<nixternal> did you cut out the wacom stuff?
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<DaSkreech> I eliminated all the errors to find out that none of them are causing X to not start
<pielgrzym> trappist: thanks a lot :)
<TubaSoldier> Jucato: thanks for that information
<DaSkreech> Go Jucato  :)
<nixternal> wacom can cause x to not start
<Jucato> lol
<UmInAsHoE> what is wacom?
<trappist> pielgrzym: apt-cache show linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7
<DaSkreech> With no errors?
<Jucato> couldn't stop myself...
<nixternal> i had the issue with a release we are working on
<pielgrzym> trappist: what does it do?
<DaSkreech> UmInAsHoE: Google is your friend :)
<DaSkreech> Ah
<trappist> pielgrzym: shows you what you want to know about the package
<DaSkreech> nixternal: What was the fix?
<UmInAsHoE> lol was just a general question but i may aswell while i wait for the updates to download
<nixternal> i don't know... raphink would know..it is his baby
<pielgrzym> trappist: I see :) I started downloading the k7 kernel with all other packages (29MB) through Adept package manager :)
<UmInAsHoE> i could never manage to get xgl / compiz / cgwd to work with my kubuntu anyone else find that?
<trappist> good deal
<UmInAsHoE> dapper
<Ash-Fox> isn't xgl, compiz, cgwd alpha quality software?
<UmInAsHoE> :S ah fair enough
<trappist> UmInAsHoE: yeah I couldn't either.  got xgl working with some unofficial packages, but it didn't work well enough to stick with.  was pretty cool for a while, though.
<trappist> Ash-Fox: yep.
<trappist> Ash-Fox: but it's pretty dang cool.
<h3sp4wn> If you want those the versions in edgy are alot newer (saves using unofficial repos)
<UmInAsHoE> i just resorted back to default config causes way to many problems
<Ash-Fox> trappist, I get the feeling it'd only slow down my software :P
<synaptics> i installed the wine package and sources in source.list and updated my list...........how do i open wine?
<craig> can anyone tell me where to get website editing software for kubuntu and how to install it??
<UmInAsHoE> erm :| my adept just disappeard
<Ash-Fox> craig, adept.
<Jucato> !quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 2295 kB, installed size 5600 kB
<trappist> Ash-Fox: it didn't slow anything down for me.  the problem was that kde-window-decorator doesn't work at all, so I had to use gnome-window-decorator, which didn't communicate well with stuff like kicker.
<craig> ok thanks
<TubaSoldier> nvu is also a pretty cool web editor.
<UmInAsHoE> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exotic>  need some help plz, any plugin can extrat .rar files ?
<craig> kubuntu linux beats windows in every way (except multimedia capabilities)
<synaptics> i installed the wine package and sources in source.list and updated my list...........how do i open wine? <--- any ideas ?
<Jucato> UmInAsHoE: wacom is a manufacturer of graphics tablets
<ketsugi> How can I properly enable Chinese fonts in KDE? All Chinese words show up as dots. Japanese is fine, and both languages display fine in Gnome.
<UmInAsHoE> ty
<Jucato> synaptics: you use wine like "wine <.exe file>"
<DaSkreech> craig: And games :)
<trappist> exotic: sudo apt-get install unrar
<tsolutionsitc> hi, where is kubuntu ita pls
<craig> yea
<Jucato> you actually have to type it (or right-click on the .exe file and open with wine)
<synaptics> Jucato: do i have to configure it. example winecfg ? .....
<trappist> exotic: then unrar x rarfile.rar
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tsolutionsitc> thks
<Jucato> synaptics: you can. just run "winecfg"
<UmInAsHoE> one of my mates managed to install a virus on my windows drive so i am going kubuntu full time now :P
<craig> does anyone know how to play Mp3 files??
<UmInAsHoE> really cant be arsed to clean it up
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<exotic> trappist: thanx, but what does x stands for? or just type x ?
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > craig
<trappist> exotic: eXtract
<Jucato> darn! i forget that ">"...
<synaptics> i tried to run the command . but it says winecfg. could not run the specified command
<trappist> exotic: yeah just type the x
<exotic> trappist:thanx really
<UmInAsHoE> !mesa > UmInAsHoE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> :-)
<synaptics> Jucato:  i tried to run the command . but it says winecfg. could not run the specified command
<craig> which is best KDE or Gnome??
<UmInAsHoE> does anyone know a fix for having 2 audio capable devices playing at the same time?
<Jucato> synaptics: hm... that's strange... I can run it without problems here...
<trappist> Jucato: get a card that does hardware mixing, like an audigy, or use a software mixer like artsd
<UmInAsHoE> craig, as you are in the #kubuntu channel most of us will say KDE
<fdoving> craig: kde. :)
<Jucato> huh????
<craig> it looks cooler
<bekiil> Does anyone know a solution to my question ? please, annoying to have to do it manually
<Jucato> trappist: I think you got the wrong person...
<fdoving> craig: if you ask the same question in #ubuntu they will say gnome.
<UmInAsHoE> brb trying new drivers
<craig> yea stupid question!!!
<Dr_Willis> best - depends on what you are doing.
<trappist> Jucato: yep.  oops :)
<h3sp4wn> If you ask the same question in #ubuntu you will probably get banned for trolling
<Jucato> lol
<h3sp4wn> (I have seen it happen before once)
<Dr_Willis> they are too busy  tellking people to downgrade their X at the moment. :)
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: we're nicer in here then. :)
<Jucato> we're fewer in here.. ^_^
<craig> :-)
<fdoving> Jucato: the elite. :)
<synaptics> Jucato: i edited my source list and put in  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main                and           deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main              but wine doesnt seem to work
<Jucato> yeah!
<Jucato> hmm.. where did you get those repositories synaptics?
<Ash-Fox> wine is angry :(
<Dr_Willis> using wine right now to run utorrent.exe :)
<synaptics> i got it from http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<DaSkreech> bekiil: What question?
<synaptics> any ideas why wine doesnt work?
<synaptics> i did the sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> what 'dosent' work about it?
<Agios> xserver-xorg-core=1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 is the fixed one?
<rigo_lap> hi all, somebody with ati radeon upgraded Xorg this morning from 6.06 TLS and has a hint where to find a solution to the regression?
<Jucato> Agios: yes
<Agios> k, thx :)
<Electrolyte> Anyone remember that command to enable hardware buffers for Audigy 2 sound cards?
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Electrolyte> Removed my Yamaha XG card :/
<synaptics> Dr_Willis:  i cant get it to run. it says, it cannot find the specified command
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<rigo_lap> Jucato: Thanks a lot
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<Jucato> rigo_lap: sure no problem
<bekiil> DaSkreech: I have to remove the psmouse module on every reboot/shutdown
<synaptics> any ideas how i can get wine to work?
<DaSkreech> bekiil: how come?
<h3sp4wn> synaptics: corkscrew ?
<synaptics> lol
<synaptics> not that kind of wine
<bekiil> hm, Laptop issue
<Electrolyte> I can't actually remember the person who gave me this command actually to enable hardware buffers in ALSA.
<Electrolyte> And I said actually twice :/
<bekiil> if i dont remove the module boots takes 20sec longer, somtimes kb is gone too
<bekiil> brb
<KaiserSuse> Hi.. some time ago I read about a configuration file where I could "hardlink" Ethernet NIC MAC with their interface names so that they wouldn't change... what was that?
<Dr_Willis> synaptics,  whats the exact command ya are doing?
<h3sp4wn> KaiserSuse: /etc/iftab ? (I think it is something like that)
<craig> can you get Dreamweaver 8 to work with wine
<Ash-Fox> craig, http://appdb.winehq.or
<synaptics> let me double check it Dr_Willis
<Ash-Fox> craig, http://appdb.winehq.org
<synaptics> i think i missed out something
<Dr_Willis> example wine ussage.... (wine 101)
<Dr_Willis> wget http://download.utorrent.com/1.6/utorrent.exe
<Dr_Willis> wine utorrent.exe
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Electrolyte> No one knows what the command is to enable hardware buffers via ALSA then? I know for a fact it was someone in here.
<flattersr> hi room
<Ash-Fox> Electrolyte, I would think it's a modprobe parameter.
<Electrolyte> Not sure, it was just a small command that worked extremely well in SuSE.
<synaptics> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<RogueX> Can anyone tell me how to get the menus to go in Alphbet order again after adding addional apps???
<flattersr> hi all,  i have install kubuntu on my system and i have been trying to install yahoo messenger but it working
<Dr_Willis> What do ya think this is! windows! :P
<flattersr> any ideas
<trappist> Electrolyte: it was probably crimsun
<Dr_Willis> RogueX,  actually ive never noticed that. :)
<Electrolyte> Hmm.
<craig> WOW you can install Dreamweaver MX!!!!!!!!
<Electrolyte> Well, I can't seem to find it :E
<flattersr> but it not working i ment to say sorry
<synaptics> craig: really? what about flash 8?
<craig> Flash MX
<markrian> flattersr, Kopete (Kubuntu's instant messenger) connects to the yahoo network
<synaptics> ahhhh i see
<craig> but you can only download it on a P2P
<Ash-Fox> markrian, the current version does it badly.
<synaptics> craig: have you tried running adobe photoshop cs?
<craig> MX was before "8"
<craig> no not yet
<flattersr> right so i dont have to bother with yahoo messenger
<trappist> Electrolyte: if it was said in here, I probably have it logged.  I'm looking now.
<flattersr> that fair
<synaptics> yeah. ive got 8 in my other system
<Electrolyte> Yeah it was said in here trappist, but about a week ago I think :E
<RogueX> Dr_Willis: Well for example I just added Smb4k and its now at the top of the Utilities menu ahead of Arc, Kate, and the rest
<markrian> flattersr, Ash-Fox tells me that Kopete doesn't actually connect to Yahoo very well...
<Electrolyte> I've only just got Kubuntu all working after a LAN I was.
<Electrolyte> I was at*
<markrian> flattersr, but there are alternatives
<flattersr> and they are?
<DaSkreech> Kopete does pretty well for me
<craig> I have tried 8 on kubuntu but have all failed
<Ash-Fox> Yes, bitlbee, gaim, centericq (I think that's the console based one)
<trappist> Electrolyte: I found you asking about it
<Electrolyte> :)
<Ash-Fox> DaSkreech, kopete is always dropping my yahoo connection randomly.
<synaptics> good think i still have MX here
<synaptics> thing*
<markrian> Ash-Fox, which version of Kopete do you have?
<Ash-Fox> 0.11.1
<craig> where can you download MX??
<markrian> Ash-Fox, well, the APT version that is - `dpkg -l kopete` or whatever you like to use
<synaptics> i got it from a friend. he bought it and i just borrowed it from him
<craig> ok
<Ash-Fox> ii  kopete                              3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2                    instant messenger for KDE
<exotic> when i try to dpkg .deb file i get : dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege, any help please?
<synaptics> its been here for almost a year now *lol* . i dont think he needs it
<RogueX> Can anyone tell me how to get the menus to go in Alphbet order again after adding addional apps???
<DaSkreech> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete is Kopete 0.12 testing packages at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<exotic> any help please?
<trappist> Electrolyte: I didn't find anything on that
<Kream> hi all
<DaSkreech> RogueX: don't know of a fast way off the top of my head. Try KmenuEdit
<craig> does anyone know where the directory for wine is?? (where all the files are downloaded)
<Electrolyte> Damn :(
<Electrolyte> I swear someone gave me a command in this channel.
<trappist> Electrolyte: could it have had something to do with a module parameter, like index=0? (I'm pretty sure that just says which sound card is which, but it's all I found in the logs)
<looktj> i cant boot up
<synaptics> will kubuntu have any support for synaptics touchpad drivers?
<Electrolyte> No it wasn't that.
<Electrolyte> That part is sorted.
<RogueX> DaSkreech: I looked at that.. I can drag them in order but what a pain since it's quite out of order from removeing and adding apps
<Kream> am migrating the computers in my lab (which used to run gentoo) to kubuntu. I'm having trouble getting the w32codecs packages to work since both ftp.cipherfunk.org and the PLF ubuntu repositories are down. can someone who has working w32codecs support paste me their sources.list file ?
<Dr_Willis> synaptics,  it installed/confifgured that by default on my laptop..so I guess thats a YES :)
<Jucato> trappist, Electrolyte I think there are logs for #kubuntu available online...
<Jucato> !ubuntulog
<looktj> help  i cant boot x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntulog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synaptics> Dr_Willis: how do you disable tapping ?
<looktj> meaning i cant update it
<TheGateKeeper> Kream: hang on get you wget ...
<DaSkreech> RogueX: Mine does it by itself I'm not sure what there is is to do it automatically
<Electrolyte> Just checking if anyone in #alsa is around.
<trappist> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<looktj> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Kream> Thanks, TheGateKeeper
<TheGateKeeper> Kream:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> synaptics,  edit the xorg.conf and use the right option, i guess. :P  never messed with it myself. but it seems to be a FAQ
<Kream> TheGateKeeper: thanks a bunch, that should work fine.
<Dr_Willis> synaptics,  also theres a little icon-tray widget on my laptop that has that option in it.
<synaptics> i tried that out. but it doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> Either ya did it wrong. :P or you dident restart X after changeing the file
<Dr_Willis> or it dont work. :P
<synaptics> Dr_Willis: i did restart. i only changed the value from true to false
<TheGateKeeper> Kream: yw :-) bookmark this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<RogueX> DaSkreech: yea it use to do it on its own but as more things changed it got mixed up
<Electrolyte> trappist, I found it.
<Dr_Willis> http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/
<Electrolyte> it was you :P
<Electrolyte> ps aux | grep arts <-- is the command.
<Dr_Willis> If you set MaxTapTime=0 in the X config file then the touchpad will not use tapping at all, i.e. touching/tapping will not be taken as a mouse click.
<synaptics> ahh, so i have to download the files
<looktj> help!
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Electrolyte> I think #kubuntu has a bad version of ALSA :/
<Kream> TheGateKeeper: i've looked at the kubuntu wiki today, it still contains references to plf's repositories, which closed sometime ago
<Electrolyte> I still have pops when playing wave files and the volume of audio changes when played by the system.
<TheGateKeeper> Kream: hang on...
<TheGateKeeper> Kream: I have corrected it: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<TheGateKeeper> Kream: more usefull bit & pieces here: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<synaptics> omg. its 12.49am
<Jucato> synaptics: what the? are we in the same timezone?
<synaptics> +8GMT
<Kream> aha
<Jucato> synaptics: yeah...
<synaptics> where u from?
<Jucato> Philippines. ehehehe
<Kream> TheGateKeeper: no, it's got the plf repositories too
<Electrolyte> What's happened to the FAQ? I can no longer find the automatic script for mounting NTFS partitions for read only :(
<synaptics> haha. not far from my country
<synaptics> im in Brunei
<Jucato> ehehe I guessed so :-D
<nixternal> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware or connect to irc.freenode.net:8001 - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<h3sp4wn> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bekiil> Now. How about ipw3945, how do i get it working, :)
<TheGateKeeper> Kream: yes but they are corrected PLF ones, the ones on the wiki site wil error out, but for the w32codecs the wget I gave you is a better bet
<Electrolyte> I found it - I think.
<synaptics> hmm, i will surely be sleeping at work today
<Jucato> lol
<Kream> TheGateKeeper: hm. dig packages.freecontrib.org doesn't resolve
<Electrolyte> There we go, disks mounted :)
<TheGateKeeper> brb
<synaptics> ahhh, i just got wine working
<synaptics> lol
<trappist> I can't think of a reason we can't have a wine package that works out of the box
<Jucato> synaptics: how did you do it?
<synaptics> i forgot to use another command
<synaptics> lol
<synaptics> missed out one
<sm> Pozdrawiam wszystkich
<Jucato> which command?
<Ash-Fox> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<synaptics> now, how do i uninstall something from wine
<TheGateKeeper> Kream: that is the set of repos that I use
<flattersr> From the Kopete menu how do i select groups to get into chat rooms
<Jucato> synaptics: "wine <installer_filename.exe>"
<sm> Dziekuje
<Dr_Willis> or just delete the .wine/c_drive or whatever and have a clean install :P
<synaptics> ahh, thanks Dr_Willis
<synaptics> thats better
<Dr_Willis> theres lots of neat littel tricks with wine
<Dr_Willis> Using wine to run utorrent at the moment.. it works.. with just a few little bugglets
<synaptics> where is the wine/c_drive located?
<Dr_Willis> .wine
<Dr_Willis>  and it would be in your home dir - of course. :P
<Dr_Willis> i always make a link to that c_drive or whatever its called to my Homedir. :)
<flattersr> Just wondering how do i get the list of chat rooms to show on Kopete
<andred> flattersr: chat rooms are not yet supported in kopete
<flattersr> ah
<flattersr> so.....
<Dr_Willis> You will STAY in IRC forever! :P
<Dr_Willis> 4-ever!
<onTecHno> I can't install Samba because of dependencies: samba: depends: samba-common (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 shoul dbe installed
<flattersr> what can i use so that i can get the chat rooms to show
<Jucato> anyone else experiencing disconnections in Yahoo using Kopete?
<draik> Hello everyone.
<Dr_Willis> onTecHno,  i think at this time theres a lot of server updates going on.
<draik> What's the word?
<Dr_Willis> onTecHno,  ya may need to do a apt-get update/upgrade  again
<draik> THUNDERBIRD!
<Jucato> KMAIL
<Jucato> lol
<draik> Jucato?
<draik> you're up?
<draik> This is new
<Jucato> told ya I'd still be up
<onTecHno> Dr_Willis: I did it just right now
<Jucato> ^_^
<draik> whoa
<Dr_Willis> onTecHno,  from what i am hearing - the servers are updateing as we speek. :P
<draik> Dude... /nick JucatoZombie
<Jucato> Just finished the transcripts about an hour ago. that was what kept me up :-D
<onTecHno> Dr_Willis: what do you think when the alst update of samba was?
<draik> I haven't finished cuz I was working on the winxp
<Jucato> oh
<Dr_Willis> onTecHno,  no idea. after seeing all the issues today in #ubuntu - i am waiting 2 days or so befor i next update/upgrade. :P
<draik> I still don't understand why she was an admin and cannot have access to her own ~/Desktop
<Jucato> draik: http://jucato.multiply.com/journal/item/31
<draik> no other admins have access to it either
<onTecHno> Dr_Willis: it's something with X isn't it?
<Jucato> draik: btw, I think it's safe to upgrade xserver-xorg-core IF the version you're upgrading to ends in 10.4
<synaptics> Dr_Willis: which directory in wine should i delete?
<Dr_Willis> onTecHno,  yea. :) #ubuntu is flooded with people asking about it.
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Dr_Willis> synaptics,  it has a 'program files' directory in there somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> synaptics,  or delete the whole thing. and it will get remade next ya run .wine
<onTecHno> Dr_Willis: well I knew it wouldn't be a good idea to update it now ;)
<synaptics> is it /home/kubuntu/.kde/share/applnk/Wine
<danl> how incrediably bad of an idea is it to chmod u+s apt-get ?
<Dr_Willis> ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<Dr_Willis> danl,  why bother. :)
<trappist> danl: pretty incredibly bad
<danl> so i don't have to sudo and type password ;-)
<trappist> danl: anybody could install (or maybe worse, uninstall) anything
<Jucato> superbly incredibly totally absolutely bad
<Dr_Willis> danl,  Egads! the Humanity!
<trappist> danl: so make yourself a NOPASSWD sudoer
<synaptics> ok got it so i'll just delete the program files
<danl> didn't know i could trappist
<Jucato> synaptics: wine also has it's own "Remove Programs"
<trappist> danl: trappist@monk:~$ sudo grep trappist /etc/sudoers
<trappist> trappist ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<synaptics> Jucato: where can i find it?
<draik> will check on that now
<draik> thx, Jucato
<Dr_Willis> wine spywaresetup.exe  :)
<Dr_Willis> see what spyware puts where!
<draik> Very clean transcript, too.
<synaptics> lol
<draik> Dr_Willis, that's interesting... can spyware actually run on linux?
<Jucato> synaptics: in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows you  will find uninstall.exe
<Dr_Willis> I have installed spyware with wine.. just to see what it puts where on my windows systems. :)
<Jucato> draik: spyware can run in Windows on VMWare..
<Dr_Willis> and ran wrapper scripts that install 'wallpaper' and so forth   that include spyware - just to unwrap the stuff
<draik> Quick question on that... who in their right mind would run windows???
<Jucato> draik: hm....
<draik> Anyone here having issues with Adept and 'apt-get update'?
<onTecHno> draik: everyone who hasn't the time to configure a sambaserver jsut to share a single file in a network
<draik> Headers stuck at 99%
<Dr_Willis> draik,  if you need a application.. and it only works under windows.. you dont have any options.
<Jucato> draik: check your sources.list
<synaptics> thanks Jucato
<draik> I suppose
<flattersr> When i was running Ubuntu 5.10 yahoo messenger work
<flattersr> including the sound and cam
<flattersr> but now
<flattersr> nothing
<flattersr> will not install
<Jucato> anyone else here having some connection problems with Yahoo in Kopete?
<flattersr> cos im using 6.06
<draik> I haven't used windoze for quite some time... well, except for the past 2-3 days working on a friend's desktop... and you can ask Jucato about the fun behind that
<Jucato> lol
<danl> how do you force apt-get to ignore a broken dependency?
<flattersr> jucato: are you able to access the chat rooms through Kopete
<Jucato> flattersr: haven't tried
<flattersr> ah
<Jucato> I only use YM for one-on-one chats...
<flattersr> jucato: i have and theres not functionality that allow the user to access the chat room
<draik> compiz-core, compiz-plugins.... are they safe?
<Omega> hi everyone in?
<draik> in what?
* draik in trouble
<whizz-> help..! my kubuntu suddenly boots into text-mode..
* draik in chat room
<Jucato> whizz-:
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Omega> oh...well.It's my problem too...After updating the xorg-xserver
<synaptics> ok, why all of the sudden my kubuntu has a black screen?
<Omega> Thanks Jucato!
<draik> Jucato, 10.4 is ok, right?
<Jucato> draik: yeah
<Jucato> I'm using that right now
<draik> and away it goes
<draik> WTF?
<Jucato> ??
<draik> it didn't accept any of the updates
<draik> compiz, compiz-core, compiz-plugins, xserver-xorg-core
<Omega> ok...you confirm me? sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<richardh_> Hi...anyone know why wlan doesn't connect at startup when using a WEP key?
<draik> everything was upgradable
<draik> then it says that it would break
<draik> ???
<synaptics> hey quicktime 7.1 crashes when i try to instal it
<Jucato> draik: you've got compiz installed?
<draik> yup
<Jucato> oh
<draik> why?
<Jucato> nothing. just asked :-D
<draik> with no reason?
* Electrolyte sighs
<Electrolyte> Most of my music is MP3 and I can't find a free MP3 codec for Xine :/
<Jucato> draik: yep. with no reason
<DaSkreech> Electrolyte: try libxine-extracodecs
<draik> mmmmmmm... ok
<Electrolyte> OK.
<Jucato> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: libxine-extracodecs
<Electrolyte> Can I find that via adept?
<draik> http://www.beerorkid.com is giving me an error for the update
<Omega> Jucato...what was the problem with x-server?
<Electrolyte> Perhaps not.
<Jucato> a buggy update (1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3)
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<Omega> you have to add multiverse repository Electrolyte
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: yes, although you may need to modify your repos depending on what you have
<Electrolyte> How do I do that/
<Jucato> Electrolyte: yes you can. you just need the multiverse repositories
<Electrolyte> ?*
<Jucato> Electrolyte: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<synaptics> ok, im out people. gonna watch some dvds and go to sleep
<Electrolyte> Thanks :)
<Jucato> bye synaptics!
<synaptics> see ya Jucato
<Jucato> don't sleep at work later
<synaptics> lol
<TheGateKeeper> Electrolyte: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<Omega> bye synaptic
<synaptics> yeah. i'll have to drink black coffee later
<Jucato> synaptics: don't drink it
<Jucato> just eat the powder!
<Jucato> powder/granules/etc
<synaptics> lol
<Jucato> no sugar, no cream, no milk, no water
<crrj> Chocolate covered coffee beans are the way to go.
<Omega> so the problem with xserver was with beerorkid mirrors updating!
<dhq> hey all
<Omega> guaran...synaptic. It works
<dhq> my prob : well i can burn a dvd-rw 4X cd with out any errors but when i put a dvdr cd i get iput output error
<flattersr> jucato: if you need to get on to the chat rooms in Yahoo you install gaim
<Jucato> flattersr: I'll keep that in mind. thanks!
<Omega> Thankyou Jucato for your advice! Tomorrow i will try to make a X resurrection!
<slow-motion> hallo
<Jucato> Omega: you could also check if the fixed package is already available
<Jucato> the 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<flattersr> no probs i can now use the superglue to glue my hair back
<CVirus> LOL .. I was wondering how didnt the broken update break my X !!
<draik> I got the update
<draik> no issue here
<draik> only issue seems to be with the update
<flattersr> is that the sever update
<Omega> well, now here is 19.30....Nothing will keep me away from my dinner. Xserver too!
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<flattersr> server i ment to say
<draik> packages.freecontrib.org
<Electrolyte> I added multiverse and fetched the updates but I still can't see libxine-extracodecs.
<DaSkreech> Electrolyte: did you add multiverse to dapper-backports?
<flattersr> Any other supprise i should be looking out for on Kubuntu
<Omega> Now i am writing at home...waiting for water (for spaghetti) to boil
<Jucato> depends on what you mean by "surprise"
<Jucato> grrr!! don't talk about food!!!
<Electrolyte> Ah, no worries - I got it.
<flattersr> mmmm foood
<draik> I still haven't had breakfast
<flattersr> too late
<Electrolyte> The image of that FAQ was misleading.
<draik> delicious, mouth-watering breakfast
<Jucato> staying up late = hungry
<draik> LOL
<dhq> my prob in k3b gnomebaker  well i can burn a dvd-rw 4X cd with out any errors but when i put a dvdr cd i get iput output error
<Electrolyte> It was the first 2 lines I had to edit, not the ones after the comments.
<DaSkreech> Electrolyte: :-)
<Omega> Electrolyte...you could intall Automatix
<Electrolyte> Automatix?
<_gplfighter> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Electrolyte> I think I have everything sorted now :)
<Omega> Sorry Jucato. For your advice i should cook for you too.
<Electrolyte> All I need is to fix the sound engine.
<Jucato> hm... spaghetti...
<Jucato> grr...
* Jucato slaps himself silly
<Omega> Greetings from Italy
<Omega> to everybody :-)
<Jucato> ehehe the birthplace of spaghetti...
<katje> Hello from Canada Omega
<Omega> hi katje!
<Jucato> It's 1:30 am here in the Philippines... @_@
<grisha_> hi all
<ketsugi> Jucato: same here (Singapore)
<Omega> oh Jucato...of beautiful women too.
<Jucato> hehehe
<Omega> Ketsugi... I lllove your spaghetti
<Jucato> grr... food....
<Jucato> It's too late to sneak to the kitchen to get something to eat...
<Omega> what hour is it?
* Electrolyte eats pasta :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato of the Beautiful Women. I guess there are worse titles to hold
<Jucato> 1:30am...
<Electrolyte> So much closer to forgetting WIndows for normal desktop stuff now \o/
<Jucato> lol!
<grisha_> jucato: Depends where you live. It's only 19:33 here.
<katje> It's 10:30am here
<Electrolyte> Only thing I'll be using Windows for now is games and audio recording :D
<grisha_> 7:33pm :)
<Electrolyte> Which I don't do often :e
<Electrolyte> :E*
<Jucato> ehehe
<Electrolyte> 6:28PM here.
<Omega> hey...you are saying that the earth is spheric! Ereticous YOU all!
<Jucato> I used to keep Windows around for online games. But I've had my hands full with Linux to bother with them...
<grisha_> Electrolyte: You live close. GMT.
<DaSkreech> Flat Earth Society to the ends of the Earth!!!
<Electrolyte> Yup :)
<Jucato> it's 5:33pm UTC
<Omega> ye DASkreech..
<Jucato> the earth ain't flat!!
<Jucato> it's cylindrical...
<Omega> mmm people. It's 5 o'clock somewhere!
<grisha_> Our timezone is called CET :) And there is a damn big storm here. :S
<Omega> Jucato..you're a fine topograph
<Jucato> ehehe
<Omega> I'm somethingh about too
<Jucato> Cylindrical = explains why you can go around the world, but also explains how you can fall off the edge :-D
<Electrolyte> Time to remove all the Window's desktop images I have on DeviantArt and put up my Linux one :)
<Jucato> lol!
<Omega> sometimes happens that i drink a red water..then after having drunk a lot i feel like i'm falling on the edge
<Jucato> you can always keep them around Electrolyte
<Electrolyte> They're not wallpaper before you ask ;P
<Electrolyte> It's a screen shot OF the desktop :P
<katje> Electrolyte:  That was the first thing that I had done on DA as well
<Jucato> lol
<Electrolyte> :D
<Jucato> DeviantArtists....
<erov> sounds like youve been drinking green water
<Omega> sometimes erov
<Electrolyte> I'm not an artist jucato, I'm an ArtAppreciator :)
<Jucato> lol!
<erov> yum
<Electrolyte> I'm finally glad I can use Linux.
<Jucato> red water.. green water...
<DaSkreech> I don't knwo art but I know that I appreciate!
<Electrolyte> And thanks goes to everyone here :P
<katje> feels good doesn't?
<Omega> One day i made a screenshot of the Desktop of a friend of mine. I put the screenshot as the desktop and moved away all icons. He went crazy in 30 sec
<Jucato> ok... has any of our dicussion for the past 5 minutes revolved around Kubuntu? ^_^
<Jucato> about Kubuntu support, I mean...
<Electrolyte> LOL Omega!
<erov> it'll get to it in a round-about way,Jucato
<Jucato> ehehe
<Omega> I have Master I have a question about Kubuntu!
<Jucato> Omega: that was cruel... but totally hilarious!
<onTecHno> (join #kubuntu-de
* Jucato looks around for Master...
<bekiil> ipw3945?
<Omega> Master is you, Jucato!
<bekiil> Please, a guide to get ipw3945 working.
<DaSkreech> Omega: I did that as well. It's dead funny
<Jucato> lol! I ain't no Mastah! :-D
<Omega> Is Kubunu like Windows?
<Jucato> I'll probably do that to my sister. Thanks for the tip!
<erov> did the xserver-org update earlier break Kubuntu as well?
<Jucato> Omega: depends on what you mean  by "like"
<katje> Omega:  That's funny,  I want to do that do my co-workers now
<grisha_> Omega: LSA causing symptoms like that! lol
<Jucato> erov: yep. all throughout the known Ubuntu universe
<Jucato> even MEPIS
<onTecHno> Omega: lol
<katje> Erov:  I installed the update and haven't had a problem with it
<Omega> Touch Jucato. I moved from Windows to Linux for desperation
<noowner> does anyone know what filesystem is the initrd image in /boot ? need to mount it and remove vga16fb and put nvidiafb instead
<Omega> katje...that friend of mine has tried to beat me with an estinctor
<bekiil> ?ipw3945
<onTecHno> Omega: just hope that you don't play any games and don't make such things like sharing files in a network - then you'll be fine with kubuntu
<Jucato> Kubuntu, or KDE for that matter, is like windows in the sense that it's color scheme is mostly blue, it has one panel at the bottom, it has a button  at the left-most side of that panel which launches your list of programs, etc...
<erov> I dread rebooting.. I already applied the "fix" though
<Omega> onTech...i play Wesnoth and i share my files on my working network with my collegues without problems
<h3sp4wn> onTecHno: just use scp for moving files around
<katje> Omega:  It's still funny.  My manager just told me the other day that he's quit.  May-be on his last day I'll try to do that to him as a good bye joke
<linuxkid2> Jucato: but that IS the end of the similarities really. Well, I suppose Konqueror could be compared to Explorer cause it's a file manager/web browser.
<grisha_> onTecHno: You can do both under Kubuntu. There are hundreds of games, I play America's army, for ex. And you can share everything you want ony any kind of net.
<onTecHno> h3sp4wn: scp? not smb?
<Electrolyte> I should get UT2004 installed on Linux.
<Omega> well...and he could say to you after your joke:" me? Quit..it was a joke!"
<onTecHno> grisha_: well I had lots of problems sharing files with a Windows computer
<h3sp4wn> onTecHno: scp is the ssh copy function - or you can use shfs that is pretty good as well (just mounts a filesystem over ssh)
<katje> Yeah... that wouldn't be good
<Jucato> [AVERTISEMENT]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky (and possibly anything above the atmosphere as well)
<linuxkid2> Sharing with is one thing, but accessing shares is easy.
<Omega> my last message was for katje
<h3sp4wn> onTecHno: No need for samba unless you need to interoperate with windows
<onTecHno> h3sp4wn: well I have to
<Omega> Well if your boss will say that to you it will be a GOOOOD joke
<linuxkid2> h3sp4wn: Isn't shfs called fish:/ in konqueror?
<grisha_> onTecHno: I used samba for that. Luckily I have no more wore winc comp. in may flat (only two with UHU LInux/Kubuntu linux) but file sharing worked just well
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Nice ammendment! :)
<Jucato> lol
<noowner> so, about kubuntu... i need to know how to mount the initrd image and/or to select nvidiafb instead of vga16fb ; anyone? help!
<DaSkreech> I have a problem :)
<onTecHno> h3sp4wn: and there is no good support for NTFS either, ntfsprogs doesn't work very well
<h3sp4wn> linuxkid2: I just use shfs.sourceforge.net - that kernel module
<Omega> Ok. I have to go babies!
<bekiil> LOL, i used Adept Manager to install sun-java5-bin.xxxx and it stops at 20% cuz i have to accept a license deal, but, where do i press og or types yes, LOL
<linuxkid2> h3sp4wn: k
<grisha_> noowner: why would you like to use nvidiafb?
<Omega> spaghetti are "al dente"
* Jucato looks for  the babies
<yalu> I am trying to install aiglx on kubuntu, but I've run into a problem: the package compiz-vanilla-kde  cannot be found. I am following http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068 , mainly
<h3sp4wn> onTecHno: I have no need for ntfs or windows - no point in using a unix like os if all you want to do is make it like windows (may as well just use windows)
<noowner> grisha_: because i've this allegro program(or examples) and vga16fb doesn't seem to work with them, no available resolution or smth
<h3sp4wn> yalu: If you want aiglx its already in edgy
<yalu> *must resist temptation to install bleeding edge distro versions*
<linuxkid2> Is there a way that I can get konqueror to mount SMB shares with smbfs?
<gaspock5> I heard that there was something wrong with this new xserver-xorg-core update. Should I cancel the update?
<noowner> grisha_: oh and my board is nvidia, my X runs with nvidia module and sorts
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<Omega> Jucato...go and recompile your kernel!
<Omega> at least 10 times
<onTecHno> h3sp4wn: it's just that my parents won't change to Linux unless all their hardware does work perfectly and they need files from an external device which is ntfs-formatted and usually connected to my computer... so lol :D
<gaspock5> Thanks Jucato
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Ash-Fox> !captive-ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about captive-ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<onTecHno> Omega: Jucato = Bot ?
<Ash-Fox> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jucato> me?
<noowner> onTecHno: semibot lol; scripts :)
<onTecHno> ok ;D
<Jucato> hm....
<Omega> ubuntu10 or ubuntu10.4?
<onTecHno> 10.4
<grisha_> noowner: I C, but why don't you use the official nvidia driver insted of nvidiafb?
<Ash-Fox> they're the same package
<Jucato> Omega: 10.4 is the safe version, 10.3 is the broken one...
<Omega> Ah, Ok.
<Ash-Fox> ubuntu10 and ubuntu10.4 contain the same binaries.
<Omega> Thank you all!
<gorus> anybody knows where i can get the newest libgphoto2 pkg ??
<Omega> The most reliable thingh in Linux is that there are people like you helping me ;-)
<onTecHno> Ash-Fox: what about readonly access only to ntfs ?
<noowner> grisha_: i need to somehow have /dev/fb* to be able to use allegro(a graphics library) and if I disable splash i've no /dev/fb* devices; if i enable it i've only vga16fb and i could change that to nvidiafb if i could change it inside the initrd image from /boot
<katje> hmm I updated my xserver this morning before I heard about it breaking ubuntu.  Nothing out of the ordanry happened.  Did my update just not work or something?
<Ash-Fox> onTecHno, you can use captive NTFS to get around that?
<Omega> oh no katje...if you use kde the problem is not
<grisha_> noowner: ok, I C.
<dabdine> question: i have a compaq presario r3000 laptop, and i'm trying to get my external monitor working with dapper (nvidia 440 go video card).  The function key doesn't work, and none of the settings in the display system control panel do anything.   How can I get the external monitor working?
<linuxkid2> I ran my update but haven't restarted X yet so I'm still running the old one at the moment.
<noowner> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> linuxkid2: if you upgraded it you won't be able to start X after you restart
<Jucato> unless you upgraded to the fixed package
<linuxkid2> Why?
<linuxkid2> Which versio is that?
<gaspock5> How can I dongrade my version of xine that amarok is depending on?
<katje> you need to restart for the update?  I wonder if I should wait for the new update before I do
<onTecHno> Ash-Fox: does it work as secure as ntfsprogs?
<Jucato> broken version 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3  fixed version 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<linuxkid2> Mine's ok.
<Jucato> that's kool then
<gaspock5> Jucato: how can i tell apt-get to get a version of libxine1 older than 1.1.1?
<Jucato> ranunculoid: err.. I don't know.. sorry
<noowner> katje: the new update(X that works) is already on some of the servers, at least the 'ro'(Romania) mirrors
<onTecHno> Ash-Fox: does it work as secure as ntfsprogs?
<ranunculoid> How can I get information on a package?
<katje> noowner:  Do you think it may be on the 'ca'(Canada) mirrors?  I had updated mine almore 3 hours ago
<Jucato> ranunculoid: you can either view it in Adept or in Konqueror by typing in "apt:
<Jucato> ranunculoid: that was apt:/
<Ash-Fox> onTecHno, I don't know what you mean by 'secure'.
<grisha_> compositing looks great! Check this out:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/41454821%40N00/222147685/
<grothesk> noowner: What ist die version# of the fixed xserver?
<Ash-Fox> onTecHno, captive ntfs uses windows's own NTFS drivers for handling NTFS.
<grisha_> I've just made the shot
<onTecHno> Ash-Fox: so captive has no negative aspects? speed ok, too?
<bekiil> damn, i will go back to Suse! thats for sure. all just works
<Ash-Fox> onTecHno, reiserfs is faster in my expirence than NTFS.
<larson9999> grisha_: that's what all the hoopla is about?  i think i'll pass for now.
<onTecHno> Ash-Fox: well if it's so could you just tell me where to get startet so I can install it under Kubuntu? it isn't listed in the apt-tree
<fdoving> grothesk: xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<grothesk> bekiil: I just dropped Suse because nothing worked there for me *g*
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<Psychobudgie> oh chuffin marvellous, archive.ubuntu.com is timing out
<noowner> grothesk: well on kubuntu 6.06 , mine it's xserver-xorg-core_1%3a1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_amd64.deb
<noowner> katje: i dno, if it's the one fdoving said xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 then it may be :) look for it
<grisha_> larson9999: i think it looks great. All the fading, transparency, glass, and shadow effects are amazing. I haven't tried them for 10 month, or so. Than they had many bugs. Firefox didn't work either. By now, most of the bugs are fixed. At last.
<ranunculoid> xine version 1.1.1 has a *HUGE* bug, it cant play FLAC files. It's been over 5 weeks now and Ubuntu still haven't updated their repositories to the new xine and it seems to be nigh impossible to downgrade, It's really annoying me. Can sombody please help me?
<ubuntu> yia
<grisha_> ranunculoid: use xmms
<Jucato> ranunculoid: I'm not absolutely sure, but I think a patch was going around for xine
<grisha_> sudo apt-get install xmms xmms-skins xmms-flac
<Jucato> ranunculoid: you could check ubuntuforum.org and kubuntuforums.net for some info
<katje> noowner:  where would I go to look for it?
<ranunculoid> grisha_: and can I use that engine through Amarok?
<Ash-Fox> onTecHno, I'd start with reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_NTFS
<larson9999> grisha_: perhaps it's just me but i don't like "All the fading, transparency, glass, and shadow effects."  i prefer to not to be able to see through documents and apps.  then again i turn off the bouncing ball and animated crap in kde.
<grisha_> ranunculoid: i dont't know. I dont use amarok
<ranunculoid> Jucato: I was on Kubuntu forums but they couldn't help me :(
<ranunculoid> They just said it was a known bug
<Jucato> ranunculoid: how about ubuntuforums.org? I think there's a patch going around...
<ranunculoid> Ok I'll give ubuntuforums.org a shot
<grisha_> larson9999: i hope u feel the main point. It's freedom. If you want them you can have them. If you don't....
<grisha_> :)
<larson9999> grisha_: sure.  the best of anything is the one you like.
<noowner> katje: i guess u do a sudo apt-get update (to get all the lists updated) and then u do  apt-cache show xserver-xorg-core|grep Version
<iuki> join #pt.wikipedia
<katje> noowner:  thanks
<Jucato> katje: or, you can use Adept Updater (adept_updater) and Fetch Updates, then check which version will it be upgraded to
<grisha_> larson9999: Yes. There is a great hingarian proverb for this. I hope I can translate it to english.
<noowner> katje: ur welcome:) i tried that on my system you should get two lines, first should be Version: 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<exotic> \list
<noowner> katje: but i'm not sure that happens if you didn't download the package yet; it may be that it only shows the version of the package u had
<noowner> katje: let me know what version you see :P
<grisha_> larson9999: nope, I can't. :( it's impossible. But it means: Everyone is Different.
<tarzan_> hi
<grisha_> :D
<tarzan_> my fresh installed kubuntu 6.06.1 runs dosfsck on every boot to check my fat32 partition..without finding errors (chkdsk unter win32 doesn't find errors either).. any reason for thie behaviour?
<katje> noowner:  I got 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 so I guess I was worrying for no reason
<oliver> hi, can someone tell me, how to rename Contacts in Kopete, Menuitem seems tp be gone in Version 012.1
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<DarkMist> hey guys
* Tm_T hides
<ketsugi> Wow, that's so totally cool.
<noowner> katje: yes, that's the good version :) i'm happy for you ;;)
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> whats totaly cool???
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> hiding???
<RogueX> System settings - File shareing is grayed out after I give Admin passwd any ideas??
* CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi wonderz
<Tm_T> oliver: er? it should be there
<DarkMist> how can I set up pppoe connection?
<Jucato> DarkMist: sudo pppoeconf  in Konsole
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Ewwwwww   pppoe sux..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> :p
<Tm_T> oliver: rightclick -> properties
<oliver> let me see
<DarkMist> oh... didn't work for me :(
<Jucato> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: not if it's your only means of connecting to the internet
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> Jucato: true dat..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> sorry to hear that..  :-|
<Surger> How can I tell ntp to sync my clock in Dapper? In Breezy I used to just restart the service (sudo /etc/init.d/ntp restart) but that no longer works in Dapper.
<oliver> Tm_T: i dont see it there
<DarkMist> I'm using wlan router and wlan usb stick... any effect on that?
<Tm_T> oliver: do you rightclick contact icon/pic or protocol icon? you should click the contact-one
<Jucato> errr.. isn't "wlan" wireless? pppoeconf is only for wired PPPoE connections
<RogueX> System settings - File shareing is grayed out after I give Admin passwd any ideas??
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ok, Im havin issues with frostwire.. :/
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> anyone wanna help..
* CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi waitds
<oliver> Tm_T: i dont see it, how is it called and what version do u have
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> *waits even..  :p
<grisha_> RogueX: same here
<tarzan_> my fresh installed kubuntu 6.06.1 runs dosfsck on every boot to check my fat32 partition..without finding errors (chkdsk unter win32 doesn't find errors either).. any reason for thie behaviour?
<RogueX> grisha_: must be missing some files but no idea what.
<Tm_T> oliver: let's put it this way, I have used kopete a lot since 0.10.4
<Tm_T> oliver: in 0.12 series there's even some of my doings ;)
<Tm_T> oliver: so, all you really have to do is rightclick in correct spot
<Tm_T> oliver: do you use contact pics in contact list?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ok, so once I get frostwire installed, I open iot and it asks me to make the default save dir. for DLds but when I select the dir. it says it can;'t save it. My guess is because I had to use sudo pass to get it installed, I need to be root to run it, any way around this????
<oliver> Tm_T: i know, it was there on the last version, actually my daughter uses it more than i do
<Tm_T> oliver: well, it should just work
<grisha_> RougueX: Maybe, samba is not running
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> tarzan_:  sounds like u may have disk issues..
<oliver> i dont use contact pics
<Tm_T> oliver: I see, let me do some debugging
<RogueX> grisha_: Google is reporting its a Bug
<Tm_T> oliver: yup, just rightclick that blue head
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> so, anyone on the frostwire issue???
<Tm_T> oliver: there should be "Properties"
<oliver> i simply right click on the contact (offline/online) and second from below is "properties"
<Tm_T> oliver: ...no now you're not clicking contact?
<tarzan_> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: windows doesn't find any, and the smart information of my disk also seems fine
<Tm_T> oliver: or, hm, you are, I have too much coffee
<grisha_> RogueX: yes. I've found tons of posts too.
<DaSkreech> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: Did you run it as rot?
<DaSkreech> Root?
<Tm_T> oliver: so, in properties you can se name to contact OR set from where that name is taken
<Tm_T> oliver: "display name source"
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> tarzan_:  Hmmmmm  well, only thing I could figure is theres some bad sectors somewhere cause it wouldn't keep checking the disk every time you boot up..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> DaSkreech: yea, reed up..  /\
<Naosz> guys had this issue twice now and any assist/guess would be great "kubuntu loads and sticks up the boot loading image" had to reinstall as Im a noob, any ideas what I might have done?
<oliver> Tm_T: i see a window with 3 Tabs "Common", "Extended", User defined Messages"  (my translation since version is german
<DaSkreech> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: Why not just run it as you?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> DaSkreech: tried, but when you install, it asks for sudo pas..
<DaSkreech> Jucato, Ash-Fox: Naosz is talking to you :)
<DaSkreech> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: Thats fine. You don't need to run it as sudo
<Tm_T> oliver: yes, in that "common" (actually "general") there's about in the middle
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Jucato> DaSkreech: sorry, spaced out...
<tarzan_> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: yo.. but smart show no new defect sectors... its been like this for quite a while
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> DaSkreech:  ok so, how do I install without using sudo then??
<oliver> Tm_T: OK i finally got it, man thats hidden
<DaSkreech> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: What?
<Tm_T> oliver: it's not =)
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> tarzan_:  so, I;m sayin, if "nothing" is wrong..  why does it keep checkin it..  Gte me?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> DaSkreech:  ok so, how do I install without using sudo then??
<Tm_T> oliver: it's just not as separate, because of metacontacts
<Ash-Fox> Naos, hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Jucato> bye guys@
<Jucato> and gals
<DaSkreech> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: You installed it already Correct?
<tarzan_> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: got it... this seems to be default in ubuntu
<Tm_T> good night, behave well ->
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> DaSkreech: yes, installed already
<Naosz> thanks so much guys
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> tarzan_:  I have been runing dapper now for quiet a while and I never get a disk check when I boot up..
<exotic> need some help please,...
<oliver> Tm_T: got it, seems like i just didn't see it, thanks much for the help, virtual cake of beer is on the way
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> tarzan_:  whens the last time you did an update, or upgrade??
<exotic> i installed java from: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin , and rebooted X server, yet when i run limewire, it insists to install java ??!!!
<tarzan_> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: could you please msg me the line in your fstab for the fat32 volumes?
<DaSkreech> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: Right so how did you start it?
<root_> i need help
<root_> baad
<fdoving> ask :)
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> tarzan_:  I don't have fat32..   my slave drive is NTFS...
<root_> last nights update to xsession killed my xserver
<trappist> root_: please consider not getting on irc as root
<fdoving> root_: try to update again. now.
<root_> and now im trapped in recovery mode cli
<fdoving> root_: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> DaSkreech:  waddya mean??    I just installed it with the .DEB package and once it gets to a certain point, it asks for sudo pass
<xevil> root_: check the channel topic
<root_> ok
<DaSkreech> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: Hmm Maybe I forgot how it installs
<root_> the channel topic passed pretty quick so i couldnt read it
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> DaSkreech:  Maybe..  :p
<DaSkreech> root_: try /topic
<root_> im using a cli irc client
<root_> neat
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> DaSkreech:  I would just like to be able to use it without having to log in as root..
<exotic> trappist:i installed java using sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin command, yet when i run limewire, it still insists to install java, unable to locate jaav exec, any idea ?
<DaSkreech> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: So you can't make a directory?
<root_> ok i'll try it
<root_> bye
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> DaSkreech:  correct
<ricky_ds> Hi all. This morning I installed one security patch and since then, the system doesn't start into the graphic mode. After the boot process, I can see on the screen "Running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local [ok] 
<tarzan_> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: it seems like checking fat32 drives for errors every start is normal for ubuntu... i had to exclude it from checks editing my fstab
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> DaSkreech:  unless, I'm logged as root
<fdoving> ricky_ds: from the commandline run: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: Werd
<ricky_ds> fdoving, is this a known bug?
<fdoving> ricky_ds: that will update to the newest and fixed version of the xserver.
<trappist> exotic: you want sun-java5-jre
<D4rkly> anyone know of a good online multiplayer linux FPS ?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> tarzan_:  ahhhhh  then theres yur prob..  do a clean wipe and format and reinstall winblowz as NTFS, prob solved.. :p
<trappist> D4rkly: ut2004
<fdoving> ricky_ds: yes, poor quality assurance on a security fix.
<h3sp4wn> trappist: What was the phrase you searched for on google to make the fonts look decent in kde ?
<Naosz> D4rkly I play enemy territory :)
<ricky_ds> fdoving, ok, thanx a million times
<trappist> h3sp4wn: font deuglification howto
<exotic> trappist: aha, so do i uninstall java-5-bin ?
<trappist> exotic: not necessary
<h3sp4wn> trappist: perfect
<D4rkly> Quake wars ??
<fdoving> ricky_ds: you're welcome.
<ricky_ds> bye all
<DaSkreech> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: You did the update-alternative java ?
<Naosz> lol, not yet. just plain old ET
<trappist> DaSkreech: that would be sudo update-alternatives --config java
<tarzan_> i was thinking more of installing windows using xen
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> DaSkreech:  yes..   don't start with the Java thing..    *sheesh*...
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> :p
<exotic> trappist: done, i'll reboot X server, and see if it works
<D4rkly> oh wolfenstine
<DaSkreech> trappist: If he did it he knows what I'm talking about :)
<fdoving> tarzan_: is that possible? i think windows would need to be hacked to support xen first. (unless the cpu supports virtualization)
<trappist> exotic: don't do that
<exotic> trappist:why?
<katje> bye all.  thanks for the help
<D4rkly> have you seen Enemy Territory: Quake Wars
<trappist> exotic: it's completely unnecessary
<exotic> trappist:it says: sun-java5-jre is already the newest version.
<trappist> exotic: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dein> how do i update again?
<trappist> dein: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tarzan_> fdovin: arr yo... forgot about that :) time to kick ass and buy new hardware
<dein> did that
<fdoving> dein: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<dein> no new packages
<dein> ok
<dein> ill try that
<dein> brb
<exotic> trappist:thanx, it works now
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:fdoving] : Kubuntu Support Channel | 3.5.4 available for dapper | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Your X broken, the fix is to update again. (make sure dapper-updates repo. is enabled)
<Naosz> D4rkly I have & looks awesome but we will get shot discussing it here on the kubuntu chan ;)
<fdoving> Naosz,d4rkly i suggest taking it to #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<dein> still broken
<fdoving> dein: if it didn't work make sure you've enabled the dapper-updates repository.
<Dannilion> anyone know why I can't update? I'm using the British repos, and it's got the fixed X thingie
<dein> apt-get doesn't see any updateable packages
<xevil> fdoving: so the new package xserver-xorg-core is fixed and on the servers?
<dein> how would i do that fdoving, i've only done it in adept before
<fdoving> xevil: yes, it's in the dapper-updates repository. should be on the mirrors by now.
<moebius_> are there any plans to packages amarok 1.4.2beta?
<fdoving> dein: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<moebius_> er, package
<dein> what am i looking for in that list?
<mlehrer> so has anyone else seen this symptom: if I hold the shift key down for about 10 seconds, it causes the keyboard to stop working correctly
<xevil> fdoving: thanks... think I'll wait til later to install
<mlehrer> it starts pausing for a couple of seconds before the keystrokes come across
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !foxfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foxfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> :p
<fdoving> moebius_: will be done once someone get some time to prioritize it, i guess. (might be pending too, i don't know).
<mlehrer> could i convince a kde user to try that really quick
<mlehrer> to see if it's just me
<moebius_> fdoving - do you think it's like they would package a beta or would they wait for 1.4.2 final
<moebius_> I just am looking forward to the DAAP support
<moebius_> (itunes music sharing protocol)
<fdoving> moebius_: beta will be packages if someone have the time to do it, but it will not be a high priority task for kubuntu.
<Dannilion> mlehrer, I think you're turning on the accessibility support. I've forgotten how to turn it off, though
<mlehrer> ctrl+alt+backspace is the only way i have found so far :)
<villmow> ok, I did an upgrade and now my X is messed up
<Dannilion> :)
<villmow> how do I reconfigure?
<moebius_> fdoving - alright, thanks
<Ash-Fox> villmow, please type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<fdoving> mlehrer: check out system settings -> regional & accessibility -> accessibility
<dein> ; ;
<hapo> I just did a dist-upgrade to the newest dapper packages (and enabled the KDE 3.5.4 repo before that)
<hapo> but now my fonts look a little weird
<mlehrer> fdoving: it is disabled in accessibility
<fdoving> mlehrer: disable the key, stuff at the top.
<hapo> with shard edges etc.
<mlehrer> but it is definitely not disabled
<hapo> nothing to do with antialiasing
<fdoving> mlehrer: oh.. strange.
<mlehrer> if i just knew which key to use to turn it off, i wouldn't care
<fdoving> dein: status?
<hapo> but they're otherwise strange
<hapo> can anyone help me with this?
<dein> still nothing
<hapo> maybe wrong dpi?
<dein> the repositories are enabled, but nothing updateable
<fdoving> mlehrer: if it's KDE it should timeout after some time without activity. but since it's disabled in system-settings..
<fdoving> dein: try to swap mirror to "uk.archives.ubuntu.com" for the line with dapper-updates.
<dein> ok
<mlehrer> it claims to turn off if you hold it down for another 8 seconds, but it doesn't
<dein> http//uk.... right?
<exotic> is there any plugin for amaroK to play rm files?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<mlehrer> all the gui does is force it to be on at all times
<mlehrer> it appears that after 8 seconds it comes on no matter what
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> update is apt-get install update right??
<mlehrer> argh
<xevil> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: sudo apt-get update
<dein> ok its fixed
<jujimufu> hey guys
<dein> the au repositories weren't updated yet i guess
<dein> thanks for your help
<jujimufu> can someone finally help me re-enable dri on my PC?
<fdoving> dein: you're welcome :)
<jujimufu> my Pc is set to have it enabled, as yesterday I fixed it with fritsch, but after I rebooted (which is, this morning), it was disabled. What do I have to do to enable it again?
<jujimufu> um...
<jujimufu> no worries
<jujimufu> it fixed itself :)
<dein> now to repair all the quirks that have appeared in my x
<jujimufu> that's why I love linux lol :D
<jaramillo> what is the link of that howto about fixing the shift + backspace-killing-Xgl stuff ? I can't remember :-\
<jujimufu> brb
<Azzco> Hi I have a question...I tried out entrance (login screen) and now kde wont start...trying to reinstall kdm to see if that help but it's allready installed =/ any idea on how to change back?
<twit> hi
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> thanks xevil :)
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> bbl
<yatt> anyone know of a system-wide word expander like instanttext for linux?
<twit> i have a little problem with my sound
<yatt> what sort of problem?
<trappist> yatt: word expander?
<yatt> trappist: as i type it shows me a list of words that have those letters. like if i type cmp it might suggest computer or complete
<twit> i can't hear anything
<twit> there is no sound
<jujimufu> twit: at least you can read :)
<jujimufu> twit: that was since the beginning, or you did something and since then sound stopped working?
<twit> i have no sound since i have install the OS
<jujimufu> twit: ok. check it you have alsa installed. Just do sudo apt-get install alsa and if it's installed, it will say so. If not, it will download alsa, which is required for sound.
<jujimufu> twit: what's your sound card btw?
<twit> onboard sound
<yatt> like this: http://www.fitaly.com/new/version5.htm
<twit> how can i check this ? ^^
<yatt> twit: try running lspci and look for audio or sound or something like that
<ootput> hello
<twit> ah by the way when i will start a song amaroK say: "http://getfirefox.com/releases/
<twit> mom
<twit> http://getfirefox.com/releases/
<twit> hmm
<jaramillo> how can i get the super key working under xgl/kde o_0
<twit> oh aa
<trappist> jaramillo: in your xorg.conf, in the InputDevice section for your keyboard, say
<trappist>     Option      "XkbOptions" "altwin:super_win"
<dima_> Hi,everyone.
<jaramillo> thx :-)
<dima_> Does anyone know how can I downgrade a package (uninstall and install an older one, without touching the dependencies)
<jaramillo> brb
<jaramillo> <3
<ootput> hi guys, I've installed (aptitude install nvidia-glx), and input the command that essentially switched 'nv' in xorg.conf to 'nvidia', but now the system complains (at boot, or via startx) that no screens could be found
<ootput> has anyone else experienced this before?
<fdoving> dima_: apt-get install package=version ? or force installation of a package that is a lower version than the one other packages depend on?
<fdoving> ootput: try to run apt-get update;apt-get -u dist-upgrade, there was a problem with the latest security update from yesterday.
<Talwin> hey guys
<Talwin> some nice questions for you.
<ootput> fdoving: yeah, this is on a fresh install (performed an hour ago).. been trying to figure out the problem for the past hour :)
<noowner> initrd.img-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic , does any1 know how to mount that ? or change vga16fb to nvidiafb ?! :>
<Talwin> I tried setting up my bluetooth and it crashed.
<Talwin> tried a reboot and now it wont let me into the gui
<ootput> noowner: perhaps append the fb setting to your kernel boot line (in your bootloader's config)?
<oslo> hi, iwlist wlan0 scan find nothing...
<twit> erm how can i install programms like the flash player 7 ?
<Talwin> use adept twit
<twit> ahh thanks
<noowner> ootput: not sure what setting is that but looking for framebuffer.txt
<Talwin> ok, now any real experts able to help?
<Talwin> i can get into recovery mode
<ootput> noowner: which bootloader are you using?
<Talwin> but i dont really know what i can do in it?
<Talwin> im still pretty much a n00n
<Talwin> n00b*
<Dannilion> found update problem- I'd changed issue.net :P
<ootput> noowner: in menu.lst, or whichever config you use, find the kernel ..  line, and append: video=nvidiafb:1400x1050MR@75
<ootput> noowner: or something similar
<Electrolyte> Does anyone know how I can download Wine?
<noowner> ootput: grub
<Electrolyte> I can't find it in Adept.
<ootput> noowner: beyond that, I can't give you advice on your particular setup.. i can't really taylor it to your system.
<h3sp4wn> Electrolyte: get it from wine.budgetdedicated.com
<noowner> ootput: my lcd is tops 1024x768 :)
<Talwin> set up multiverse/universe Electrolyte?
<Electrolyte> Hmm ok.
<Talwin> ah or that
<noowner> ootput: ok, thanks ;)
<ootput> urgh, tailor
<ootput> noowner: np
<Talwin> anyone know how to get from recovery console -> gui?
<Talwin> it wont boot into it
<ootput> ^D?
<yatt> Talwin: have you tried startx?
<Commander-Crowe> is there a .deb file that'll install kubuntu-desktop on the cd?
<trappist> Talwin: 'exit'
<noowner> does any1 wanna test smth on an amd64 laptop ? for kubuntu 6.06 lemme know :P
<Talwin> so once at my root prompt
<Commander-Crowe> cuz I have the cd but no internet on that computer
<Talwin> type exit? or startx?
<trappist> Talwin: exit.
<yatt> Commander-Crowe: try downloading a kubuntu cd?
<sleeptyper> any1 is at downtown, running errands
<noowner> ootput: guess i've to rerun grub-install hd0 ?
<Commander-Crowe> yatt: I did that but I don't want to remove ubuntu
<ootput> noowner: no?
<Talwin> ok..
<ootput> noowner: you only need to make that simple modification to the file
<Talwin> ill try that. bbiab!
<fede> chat italiana ? (grazie, scusate)
<noowner> ootput: oh, ayt, at least now I know not to rerun that each time i modif menu.lst
<trappist> fede: #ubuntu-it, #kubuntu-it
<ootput> noowner: yeah :) grub isn't as bothersome as lilo
<fede> (grazie)
<noowner> ootput: yeah, thanks again, laterz; reeboothin
* tuxar is away: Away at the moment
<trappist> fede: prego
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<trappist> tuxar: please don't do that
<DaSkreech> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<DaSkreech> Though I don't get the no nick change.
<lightbulb41> hi.  i tried booting from the kubuntu live-cd, but got an error "buffer i/o overflow devicedm-0", or something like that.  any idea?
<trappist> DaSkreech: it's just unnecessary traffic.  irc has a perfectly serviceable away system that doesn't generate channel scroll.
<Electrolyte> [20:21:50]  <Talwin> set up multiverse/universe Electrolyte? <-- Yes, but I still can't see it.
<DaSkreech> but we have at least 50-90 people logging in daily and changing thier nick
<trappist> yeah it's obnoxious
<DaSkreech> trappist: No It's necessary in some cases
<h3sp4wn> just ignore nickchanges
<trappist> DaSkreech: sure, I'm talking about changing it to like foobar_away when you leave
<h3sp4wn> (same way as ignoreing PARTS QUITS JOINS)
<trappist> h3sp4wn: it's annoying for other reasons, as well.  like when you're looking for who said what an hour ago, trying to use tab completion, etc.
<Electrolyte> Oh great, they don't have AMD64 Wine packages.
<trappist> if you're trying to manufacture an away system, just use irc's builtin /away (without public messages)
<Electrolyte> That's why it's not working.
<Electrolyte> :/
<trappist> Electrolyte: they never will have.  wine runs win32 (note the 32) binaries.  you can run wine in a 32bit chroot though.
<DaSkreech> trappist: Well we have ubuntu ubuntu_ ubuntu__ and ubuntu_____ logging in and changing nicks all the time which is necessary and good thing
<Electrolyte> No, I'll just do something else.
<h3sp4wn> Can wine 64 not run 64 bit windows ?
<trappist> DaSkreech: there are definitely times when changing your nick is good or even necessary.  getting up to go to the bathroom isn't one of them.
<DaSkreech> Electrolyte: Grab some linux games :-)
<h3sp4wn> (i.e using xp64 dlls)
<yatt> quit
<Electrolyte> I'll BBL.
<trappist> Electrolyte: I run wine in a chroot on an amd64 system quite happily
<DaSkreech> trappist: I'd say put a reasonable time limit on nick change. Not sure if it's so distracting as to warrant a rule. I do find announcements to the channel aggravating though since they can't be ignored or filtered out
<trappist> DaSkreech: there's just no good reason to do it, and there are reasons not to do it.  the main one is that 98% of the people who see it have no reason to care.
<Electrolyte> [20:34:08]  <trappist> Electrolyte: I run wine in a chroot on an amd64 system quite happily <-- I don't have a clue what chroot is - anyway, bbl.
<trappist> Electrolyte: it's a 32bit environment on your 64bit system that you 'jail' yourself into, in this case to run 32bit apps.
<DaSkreech> That goes for nearly all nick changes
<trappist> DaSkreech: the important bit there is the "there's just no good reason to do it" part
<ootput> does automatix function at the commandline?
<looktj> dont use automatix
<looktj> itll break your system
<ootput> looktj: any insights as to why?
<fdoving> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<D4rkly> how do i setup my webcam for kopete ?
<ootput> is nvidiaguide horrendously slow for anyone else?
<ootput> feels as though i'm on dialup
<ootput> er, ubuntuguide
<Talwin> ok guys it didnt work
<Talwin> i tried exit
<Talwin> and it allowed me to "login"
<Talwin> but i want to get back into the GUI
<blewis> had an odd problem have latest kubuntu cd was running ok but then would load gui
<blewis> just caught end of that talwin but do you have same prob?
<Talwin> well i was in ok.
<Talwin> but i tried to instal bluetooth
<Talwin> install*
<blewis> i mean wouldn't load gui
<Talwin> yeah
<Talwin> now it wont load GUI
<Talwin> it crashed when i was in System settings
<Talwin> and now wont let me back in
<Talwin> it lets me in recovery mode
<Talwin> but i cant get into the gui
<blewis> ah. what fixed mine was booting to shell, doing apt-get upgrade. it downloaded an xserver update which must have rewritten whatever had got corrupted
<blewis> can't really think what might have caused it in my case
<Talwin> yeah me neither
<Talwin> i wasnt in terminal or anything
<Talwin> it was just a crash
<blewis> give the upgrade a go anyway, worth a try
<Talwin> and i tried a reboot
<Talwin> *shrugs*
<Talwin> sudo spt-get upgrade
<Talwin> sudo apt-get install?
<Talwin> or probably wont need the install command right?
<Talwin> ..shit..
<Talwin> i just realised.
<Talwin> i DID let adept upgrade.
<Talwin> think that was it?
<Talwin> and it was xserver
<blewis> could be. might be the same update that fixed my prob.  try upgrade again from the shell and see what happens
<blewis> don't need sudo
<blewis> just apt-get upgrade
<Talwin> ok.
<Talwin> ill try that. bbs!
<D4rkly> easycam2 wont load
<looktj> talwin: hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Electrolyte> [20:36:26]  <trappist> Electrolyte: it's a 32bit environment on your 64bit system that you 'jail' yourself into, in this case to run 32bit apps. <-- How do I get it to work?
<ootput> argh! a problem so early on in the game. xorg is complaining about 'no devices found', when clearly there is (otherwise I wouldn't be able to see that error message ^^;)
<DeBert> What's the best option for embedded video in Konqueror, Kplayer, Kmplayer or something else?
<DaSkreech> ootput: What version of Xserver-xorg-core are you running?
<ootput> DaSkreech: i'm not sure, this is a very fresh (1 hour ago) installation
<ootput> DaSkreech: i had to boot into another system
<DaSkreech> Did you do an update?
<ootput> yes, aptitude update
<ootput> apt-get even
<DaSkreech> Ah
* DaSkreech pokes looktj 
<jhutchins> What's a good fast link for the current iso?
<ootput> DaSkreech: oh no, this is from the installation cd, if that's what you mean
<DeBert> What's the best option for embedded video in Konqueror, Kplayer, Kmplayer or something else?
<Kyral_Laptop> DeBert: your preferred player
<Kyral_Laptop> I think I have Codeine set as mine...
<jhutchins> DeBert: I find mplayer works best for me, km lacks controlls.
<DeBert> Kyral_Laptop: It's not that easy, Konqueror is known to crash with embedded streams.
<DaSkreech> ootput: Do you have any errors?
<Kyral_Laptop> DeBert: I disable those :P
<Talwin> well
<Talwin> it didnt work :/
<Talwin> blewis i think it was i was chatting to
<Talwin> if anyone knows error codes this is what i got
<DeBert> jhutchins: you mean kplayer, or plain mplayer?
<ootput> DaSkreech: the last bit of /var/log/Xorg log @ http://pastebin.com/773448
<ootput> essentially: (EE) No devices detected. \n Fatal server error: \n on screens found
<ootput> *no screens found
<Gun_Smoke> I've joined the K crew today..
<DaSkreech> Ash-Fox: That's you
<Gun_Smoke> humm  Seems a bit faster than gnome.
<Talwin> ok here it goes:
<Talwin> No screens found
<Talwin> fatal server error
<Talwin> XIO: Fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on x server
<Talwin> ";O.O" after 0 requests (o known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<Talwin> thats what i get when i succesfully boot into recovery mode then try
<Talwin> startx
<abattoir> Talwin: read the last part of the topic
<Talwin> which one?
<Talwin> AH this topic
<Talwin> :P
<Talwin> sorry
* Talwin reads
<looktj> talwin: hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Talwin> i tried updating though
<ootput> looktj: is this an issue with an installation from the cd?
<Talwin> OH
<Talwin> i just tried
<Talwin> apt-get update.
<Talwin> that not good enough?
<Hawkwind> Talwin: Follow what looktj just told you
<abattoir> Talwin: that command, fetches a list of latest available packages...
<Hawkwind> Talwin: Unless you can verify the new version is on your mirrors
<ootput> ah, i may have to try with a non-local repo
<Hawkwind> Talwin: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache madison xserver-xorg-core
<abattoir> Talwin: in order to fetch them, you'd need to do a 'sudo apt-get upgrade' or 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' depending on the scenario.
<Hawkwind> That will tell you which version is on your mirrors.  If it is, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Talwin> ok
<Talwin> ill try looktj's
<jhutchins> DeBert: I mean mplayer.
<jhutchins> Using it directly works better for me than using the kmplayer shell.
<ganymed> hello
<pierreth> how can i play acc files with amaroK?
<ootput> anyone mind looking at a Xorg error log for a fresh installation of 6.06 from cd? http://pastebin.ca/145044
<ootput> there's nothing there that indicates a faulty xorg.conf
<ootput> i can attach the xorg.conf if need be
<DaSkreech> ootput: run apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core and give us the output
<ootput> it's for a dual-monitor setup (no xinerama, twinview) + nvidia
<Ash-Fox> Type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Talwin> yarr!
<Talwin> it worked.
<Talwin> thanks guys.
<Talwin> seems like a lot of people are having this problem, whats up?
<looktj> no problem
<ootput> Ash-Fox: does the error log indicate that?
<ootput> DaSkreech: sorry, i can't, i had to mount the partition, and upload the file
<ootput> DaSkreech: i haven't been able to chroot in yet
<mindspin> my xserver doesnt start up anymore, out of a sudden. it gives me a fatal server error and syas "no screens found"
<Hawkwind> Talwin: It was an update that broke things last night.  It was quickly reported hence the fix that has been uploaded today
<ootput> mindspin: ah
<ootput> mindspin: likewise
<Hawkwind> mindspin: hit ctrl + alt + f1, login. Then you can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date
<mindspin> i see, I'm not the only one...
<Talwin> ah gotcha.
<mindspin> thanks
<Talwin> i cant PM back looktj i need to register?
<Hawkwind> mindspin: You need to verify your mirror has the new version, sudo apt-get update && apt-cache madison xserver-xorg-core
<Talwin> Ah it means nick.
<ootput> Talwin: wouldn't kill you to register :)
<Hawkwind> mindspin: You'll want to make sure your mirror has the 10.4 version
<mindspin> cool
<D4rkly> this is an error from easycam2
<D4rkly> Failed to open device
<D4rkly> Traceback (most recent call last):
<D4rkly>   File "/usr/share/EasyCam2/easycam.py", line 25, in ?
<D4rkly>     import gnome.ui
<D4rkly> ImportError: No module named gnome.ui
<ootput> back in a boot
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<D4rkly> anyone knnow is there is a kde.ui ?
<mindspin> i played around and around with xorg.conf and did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mindspin> works
<mindspin> thanks a lot
<Hawkwind> No problem
<D4rkly> what can i replace the import gnome.ui with so this will work with kubuntu ??
<DaSkreech> Just checking does everyone have a ~/.Xsession?
<steveire> Does all that 3d cube stuff work well in kubuntu
<steveire> ?
<Hawkwind> steveire: XGL you mean ?
<Hawkwind> steveire: Might talk to the guys in #Ubuntu-XGL
<AtKaaZ> DaSkreech: only .xsession-errors here
<looktj> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<steveire> yeah, but there's far too many programs and accronyms to keep track of. AIGLX XGL, Compiz etc.
<steveire> chairs
<DaSkreech> AtKaaZ: Ok thanks
<DaSkreech> steveire: Try going into your /usr/bin sometime
<steveire> eh?
<D4rkly> anyone know the name of the kubuntu .ui The ubuntu one is gnome.ui ???
<Gun_Smoke> kde use less resources than gnome?
<steveire> DaSkreech: I don't know what you're trying to say.
<looktj> Kde is has better graphics though
<looktj> in my opinion
<DaSkreech> Lots of programs to remember
<D4rkly> i have a prog that calls import gnome.ui but gnome.ui is not found as i running kubuntu. what can i replace this with so it works on kubuntu ??
<Gun_Smoke> kde does look a bit prettier How about resources?  Less/more? than gnome?
<looktj> less
<looktj> i have gnome and kde
<Gun_Smoke> Seemed a bit faster
<Gun_Smoke> snaper
<looktj> i made kde default session
<Gun_Smoke> I may
<fdoving> D4rkly: go to apt:/ in konqueror. search for gnome.ui and install the package that provides it
<Gun_Smoke> I grabbed it once before like 2-3 months ago, installed looked at it and never used it.
<looktj> someone gotta put http://ubuntuguide.org in the topic for people that are new
<D4rkly> there is no gnome.ui in adept
<steveire> D4rkly: Is gnome.ui a config script or something?
<Gun_Smoke> Whats up with this channel and people coming and going?  So much in/out traffic.. geeze
<steveire> what are you tryng to do?
<Gun_Smoke> And one using compiz on kde?  run better than on gnome?
<D4rkly> its a module thats imported in a python script for installing a webcam on Ubuntu. But i need to know the Kubuntu equivalent
<steveire> I think I'm gonna try and get compiz going tonight. Never done it before though.
<yalu> folks, I need some help... I have somehow messed up the configuration of my X server, and I am currently trying to use just the normal open source drivers for this radeon 9600 (I do not need acceleration)
<Gun_Smoke> steveire:  I got it on going on gnome.. There is a mem leak somewhere that ties everything up in a few hours.. :(
<yalu> at the end of Xorg.log it says "(EE) No devices detected."
<h3sp4wn> yalu: you should get acceleration with the opensource drivers for a 9600
<yalu> h3sp4wn: that is good news but they refuse to work, I just use a plain xorg.conf using the "radeon" drivers
<steveire> Gun_Smoke: Ties everything up as in you come to a stand still?
<h3sp4wn> yalu: That is the radeon driver
<Gun_Smoke> steveire:  Just about.. end up log in/out
<h3sp4wn> yalu: As long as fglrx is not installed you should get accelerated 3d
<Ash-Fox> yalu, what version of xserver-xorg-core do you have installed?
<Ash-Fox> (dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core)
<Gun_Smoke> steveire:  I'm told the minimize plugin was/is causing it.
<ootput> ah, fantastic!
<ootput> i'm happily typing away in konversation in kubuntu :)
<flattersr> just downloaded wine no probs ok. Just tried to download window media player 9 slight problem
<looktj> IRC?
<yalu> Ash-Fox: 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3
<yalu> and thanks for trying to help me
<Ash-Fox> yalu, choose the following: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<Gun_Smoke> Man I haven't been on this channel in forever.. The turn over rate is phenomenal.....!
<flattersr> media player keeps saying it cannot find any update and cannot proceed
<yalu> Ash-Fox: is that version known to be bad?
<Ash-Fox> yalu, yep
<Ash-Fox> yalu, causes the error you're getting.
<rrbiz> hello, hmm amarok and kde are 3.5.2, and amarok doesn't read my wma's, but amarok in kde 3.5.4 did, do I uprade to kde 3.5.4 or is there a way around this ?
<Ash-Fox> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> rrbiz: install w32codecs
<Electrolyte> I think I've found a bug in Kubuntu.
<flattersr> thanks for that cheers i will check that out
<rrbiz> already installed all the plugins, and mainly win32codecs, that's not the problem
<yalu> Ash-Fox: downing :) I'll tell you how it goes
<ootput> are there any tools available that'll allow me to kickstart the configuration process of a vanilla system?
<Electrolyte> What ever sound engine I use, when a system event is played the volume can change randomly and wave files have a pop at the end of their file.
<rrbiz> kaffeine can do it all, but I want amarok to do my wma's
<Electrolyte> Any ideas what it could be>?
<ootput> alsa-config tools specially created fro kubuntu users?
<yalu> Ash-Fox: VICTORY! thank you! free slap on the back! ;-)
<Ash-Fox> rrbiz, use the xine engine in amarok
<rrbiz> Ash-Fox: xine is being used
<rrbiz> I'm thinking amarok needs upgrading, as it worked flawless with kde 3.5.4
<Ash-Fox> rrbiz, if it works in kaffeine, under the xine engine, then it'll work in amarok under the xine engine.
<rrbiz> Ash-Fox: yeah I would think so too, I've run into this problem before
<Electrolyte> Is there a channel for the KDE team?
<Electrolyte> I need to report this KDE sound system bug.
<Ash-Fox> rrbiz, I haven't, both run perfectly here.
<Electrolyte> And get a possible fix :/
<ootput> whats the name of the web browser that's supposedly better than konqueror?
<Ash-Fox> Electrolyte, checked kde.org's bugzilla?
<rrbiz> Ash-Fox: what version of amarok u got?
<ootput> it started with a 'k' too, iirc
<steveire> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#graphics-cards <<< glxinfo | grep rendering gives a positive here, but I thought most people install ATI dirvers themselves. Would I get any benefit form that?
<Ash-Fox> Qt: 3.3.6 KDE: 3.5.2 amaroK: 1.3.9
<steveire> kasekahase
<Electrolyte> No not yet Ash-Fox
<steveire> I don't know if it's better than ffox, but it's very good.
<steveire> there might be a z in there somewhere.
<jorik> anyone knows of a kde wysiwyg html editor ?
<Ash-Fox> steveire, my graphic card is ati radeon, but it has hardware acceleration wit hthe default drivers.
<Ash-Fox> steveire, if you already got hardware acceleration, no need to install ATi's.
<rrbiz> Ash-Fox: do you have wma's in your playlist?
<steveire> Ash-Fox: It seems mine does too, I'm planning to install xgl, so I wonder if getting ati's would be any benefit to me.
<ootput> am i supposed to install something else to get amarok or kaffeine to play media files?
<h3sp4wn> steveire: If you don't use fglrx you could use aiglx (with the free drivers)
<pierreth> how can i use this page to install amarok: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php?
<steveire> you see, the problem is, they are all just a jumble of letters to me. Why would I want to use fglrx or not?
<fritsch> re
<Ash-Fox> jorik, there is a application called 'adept' that comes with your system, use that to find software you want.
<Ash-Fox> rrbiz, yes.
<fritsch> abattoir: working was okay? after six hours of sleep?
<Ash-Fox> steveire, xgl is alpha quality software. I'd reccommend against it if this is a production system.
<fritsch> abattoir: the bug from yesterday got sth.  bigger
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: is the Synaptic software may work too
<Ash-Fox> pierreth, synaptic doesn't come with kubuntu.
<D4rkly> can you launch Xgl from KDE so KDE stays the default UI ??
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: is it important?
<DaSkreech> What's kpersonalizer?
<Ash-Fox> pierreth, I'm talking about things that are already installed with the system.
<fritsch> !kpersonalizer
<ubotu> kpersonalizer: installation personalizer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 474 kB, installed size 772 kB
<steveire> It's not a production system Ash-Fox. Does that mean you recommend aiglx or fglrx? Is that an exclusive choice?
<fritsch> :-)
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: because i added the stuff there, i will try with the other
<h3sp4wn> aiglx avoids you having to use xgl
<jorik> Ash-Fox: i know that, but typing "wysiwyg" doesn't return any results and untill i know the name of the program i need, adept is of little use
<Ash-Fox> steveire, if you got hardware acceleration, chances are it probably won't work with the proprietory drive (in my expirence). Best leaving it alone
<DaSkreech> fritsch: So then that shouldn't cause X to fail then?
<steveire> so is it a better choice to use aiglx?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: no really not
<fritsch> DaSkreech: when failed you X?
<DaSkreech> Blast!!
<fritsch> DaSkreech: affected by the xserver-xorg-core problem?
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Sunday night till now
<fritsch> DaSkreech: fixed now?
<DaSkreech> Before that debacle.
<DaSkreech> Nope
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: i don't see the package
<fritsch> DaSkreech: dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg-core
<DaSkreech>  Still no errors but X doesn't work
<fritsch> DaSkreech: what version does this show?
<DaSkreech> fritsch: That's not the problem
<DaSkreech> 10.4
<fritsch> DaSkreech: hehe, okay then
<fritsch> DaSkreech: you have some error logs already pastebinned?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: url?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21402
<D4rkly> wow 3ddesk is quite cool
* fritsch has a look
<DaSkreech> THanks
<fritsch> DaSkreech: this is all?
<D4rkly> run 3ddesk from konsole after install
<DaSkreech> Si
<fritsch> DaSkreech: radeon says sometimes funny things while starting up X ;-)
<josh__> are yall having a display problem with this version of ubuntu?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: you tried another xorg.conf?
<Ash-Fox> pierreth, I don't believe you http://ash-fox.theden.ws/temp/wysiwyg
<steveire> i thought 3ddesk was a gnome only app?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: can you provide me your config?
<DaSkreech> yes
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> fritsch: I highly highly doubt it though
<trappist> DaSkreech: grep -i busid /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<josh__> is the xorg config screwed up with kubuntu also?
<inteliwasp> um... how do i get the *fixed* x server?
<kaz3> quick question, is there a default root password for kubuntu?
<josh__> guess so
<fritsch> inteliwasp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<trappist> inteliwasp: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<D4rkly> how can i map running 3ddesk when i click the middle button on my mouse ??
<josh__> kaz, you have to make one
<fritsch> trappist: :-) faster
<trappist> fritsch: you win.  this time.
<fritsch> trappist: *g*
<kaz3> when i put in 'su' it asks for password, but i don't remember setting one
<josh__> trappist: thats all u have to do to get the fix? a distupgrade?
<trappist> kaz3: you don't su.  you sudo, and use your own password.
<Ash-Fox> jorik, I don't believe you http://ash-fox.theden.ws/temp/wysiwyg (sorry pierreth, got confused)
<trappist> josh__: yes
<josh__> well then that should be no problem then
<fritsch> !sudo > kaz3
<DaSkreech> trappist: Not the issue either :)
* josh__ is coming from ubuntu
<rrbiz> Ash-Fox, the exact problem is that amarok isn't creating a playlist of wma files when pointed at my wma files directory, wma files play fine otherwise
<DaSkreech> trappist: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21428
<fritsch> DaSkreech: you have pasted already?
<trappist> DaSkreech: how do you know.
<fritsch> DaSkreech: thx
<pierreth> Ash-Fox: i was able to install using the command line
<fritsch> DaSkreech: looks, very very standard though
<fritsch> DaSkreech: did you experminet with xorg-xgl packages or something else?
<trappist> whose idea was it to put all that tablet pc crap into the xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> Si
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Yup
<DaSkreech> After it broke so that's not the problem
<fritsch> DaSkreech: hehe, this could be the problem
<fritsch> DaSkreech: ah okay
<fritsch> DaSkreech: mmh, but the break can now be sth. other?
<steveire> is 3ddesktop in the repos and will it work even if I haven't done all that xgl stuff?
<Ash-Fox> rrbiz, I have them in my collection, so can't say I know why it isn't working for you
<trappist> DaSkreech: grep -i servercmd /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<DaSkreech> fritsch: sth other?
<h3sp4wn> !info 3ddesktop
<DaSkreech>  huh?
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<ootput> do any of you know how to specify a non-default audio card?
<ootput> for amarok, i'd like to get sound out of my 2nd soundcard
<fritsch> DaSkreech: yes, perhaps this error from "before" is fixed, but the xgl stuff broke something other
<jorik> Ash-Fox: dewd, all those wysiwyg editors are for: tex, cd covers, guitar tabs, postscript, tex again, mathematical formulas and two modules for zope
<fritsch> ootput: choose the correct device in the config ...
<rrbiz> Ash-Fox: yeah it's odd, I had this same problem before with older version of amarok, but not the newer, who knows
<fritsch> ootput: xine audio out and adjust your alsa devices here
<ootput> fritsch: there isn't a drop-down menu
<fritsch> ootput: there is
<ootput> fritsch: what i'm after is the correct syntax
<trappist> ootput: do you want to change your not-default soundcard to the default?
<ootput> trappist: atm, it's listed as 'default'
<DaSkreech> trappist: ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br
<inteliwasp> is anyone familiar with HDD errors?
<fritsch> ootput: hehe, thought of this :-) have to look it up
<DaSkreech> fritsch: There are no errors
<ootput> trappist: in the past, i've seen hw:0.1, or something similar
<DaSkreech> fritsch: What kind of breaking is that?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: dmesg tells something of bad ram?
<DaSkreech>  plus I've purged x* and reinstalled
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: hardware problem?
<DaSkreech> Nope did an update on Sunday and it killed klauncher so I rebooted to find out it also killed X
<DaSkreech> been trying to figure it out since then
<Electrolyte> How can I update kdemultimedia via APT?
<fritsch> ootput: just try instead of :0 :1 behind the thing (iirc)
<ootput> hm, i wonder if amarok honors .asoundrc tags
<pierreth> how can i play mp3 with amarok?
<ootput> i'll need to fetch a working .asoundrc
<trappist> Electrolyte: kdemultimedia is just a metapackage, and afaik there are no dapper updates for it (unless you update the whole kde to 3.5.4
<DaSkreech> trappist, fritsch: Any other gleanings of Xknowledge?
<trappist> )
<Electrolyte> Damnit, I need to update it before sending a bug report.
<Electrolyte> In case they fixed the sound issue I have.
<Electrolyte> Which I think they have.
<trappist> DaSkreech: it looks like it's starting and stopping with no errors.  what you're pasting is your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<DaSkreech> Does grep -i kpersonalizer ~/.xsession-errors return anythign for you guys?
<Electrolyte> Is it possible to update to 3.5.4?
<Hawkwind> Electrolyte: Yes
<trappist> Electrolyte: yes
<DaSkreech> trappist: Nope That's from startx You want my Xorg.0.log?
<Hawkwind> Electrolyte: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main
<steveire> I've installed the 3ddesktop package, and now I have two new programs: 3ddesk and 3ddeskd. Do I do 3ddeskd --wm=kde2 or --wm=kde3 or something entirely different. If there's something else I have to do, I haven't done it, please tell me.
<Electrolyte> Ah, cheers.
<fritsch> DaSkreech: yes of Xorg.0.log
<trappist> Electrolyte: put this in your sources.list, update and dist-upgrade:
<trappist> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<Electrolyte> Thanks :)
<ootput> pierreth: have you figured that out?
<ootput> are any of you _not_ using the sound server?
<ootput> i.e, pure alsa?
<ootput> where dmix isn't a possibility
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21429
* tuxar is back.
<Electrolyte> I think I'm using pure ALSA.
<Electrolyte> Not 100% sure.
<trappist> ootput: I'm pure alsa
<Electrolyte> I've got ALSA set to hardware buffers, that's all I know.
<h3sp4wn> I have setup my card using multiple rooms (there is an example on the alsa site - my card is m-audio delta 44)
<ootput> trappist, Electrolyte: yeah, that's what i'm after
<h3sp4wn> But I never got it working quite right
<tuxar> Any guide for setting Compiz in KDE ?
<Electrolyte> trappist knows the command then.
<trappist> what command
<trappist> tuxar: please turn off your auto-away stuff
<ootput> trappist, Electrolyte: i have a working .asoundrc, i just need to make sure i've disabled all the interfering sound generators
<tuxar> oh oh, don know how :(
<Electrolyte> You've gone further than me ootput so I'd leave me out of this :P
<DaSkreech> trappist, fritsch; enjoy :) I'm going to be reading up on Xsession config file ping me if you see anything damning
<ootput> hehe, ok, sure
<fritsch> DaSkreech: link?
<fritsch> ah oka
<Electrolyte> Found it ootput.
<Electrolyte> ps aux | grep arts
<mark___> hey i've got a bit of a noobish question
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21429
<Electrolyte> That should enable hardware buffers.
<fritsch> DaSkreech: looks like "broken" x libraries or so ...
<mark___> how can i add OO math to my K menu's office section?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: mmmh, not "a clear" idea
<Electrolyte> I had best restart, KDE 3.5.4 installed.
<ootput> Electrolyte: actually, i just unchecked the majority of the checkboxes in System Settings
<ootput> Electrolyte: works a treat
<fritsch> DaSkreech: you treid reinstalling dri drivers, modules, etc.?
<Electrolyte> lol
<fritsch> DaSkreech: if yes - no idea
<ootput> Electrolyte: a majority of sound checkboxes, rather :)
<kaz3> i have a question, if you want to download a program how can you know if it's a package and if you can you apt-get to install it or not?
<trappist> mark___: kmenuedit
<mark___> yeah i had a look at the kmenuedit
<trappist> kaz3: apt-cache search somekeyword
<kaz3> thaks
<tuxar> Any guide for setting Compiz in KDE ?
<kaz3> thx
<mark___> there's a good guide on compiz.net
<jamadagni> hello
<tuxar> thks mark
<jamadagni> i am thinking of upgrading to kde 3.54
<mark___> hi
<trappist> tuxar: google for kubuntu compiz - there are dozens of them
<trappist> jamadagni: 3.5.4 is nice
<solemnwarning-lt> Hi all
<tuxar> thks trappist
<mark___> what the benefits of 3.5.4?
<solemnwarning-lt> Does kubuntu have somthing that scales the CPU speed down?
<jamadagni> and it says that it needs to remove kdelibs-bin
<trappist> tuxar: disclaimer: none of them work
<jamadagni> so i am not sure that's a good thing and i thought i'd ask here if its ok to remove that package
<root_> ok, im not sure how this happened but i just did the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (had ubuntu desktop before), did the dist-upgrade, but i still have the ubuntu desktop
<trappist> jamadagni: that's fine.  kdelibs-bin is a metapackage (not a real package) that's replaced in 3.5.4
<root_> i just have all the kde applications.... how do i switch?
<root_> should i have ran the xkd instead of the x?
<solemnwarning-lt> My CPU clock has gone from 1.9GHz to 530MHz
<root_> solemnwarning-lt: ouch... that sucks...
<DaSkreech> root_: When you are logging in change your session to KDE
<solemnwarning-lt> My text editor and IRC client have a framerate now -_-
<trappist> root_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, choose kdm, and choose kde at the kdm login screen
<mark___> damn
<jamadagni> @trappist- thanks. i searched packages.ubuntu.com for 3.5.4 version of kdelibs-bin
<mark___> how did that happen?
<root_> ok
<jamadagni> @trappist: bu tdidn't find any
<rr72> how do i get my kernel headers?
<rr72> i always forget what ones to apt-get
<trappist> rr72: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mark___> there are appropriate meta packages in adept
<rr72> ty
<mark___> or do that
<mark___> lol
<trappist> rr72: that will always get the right one.  write it down :)
<mark___> or copy to kate
<solemnwarning-lt> Anyone?
<DaSkreech> trappist, fritsch: Does grep -i kpersonalizer ~/.xsession-errors return anything for you guys?
<jujimufu> !gset-compiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gset-compiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jujimufu> !gset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fritsch> DaSkreech: startkde: kpersonalizer not found! Please install to properly configure your user.
<jamadagni> @trappist: i don't think it's completely a metapackage with nought in it except dependencies
<jamadagni> trappist: that's hwat a metapackage is, right?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: kubuntu default settings does not need it
<trappist> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> fritsch: So that's not it either?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> trappist: Similar message?
<[GuS] > mmm
<fritsch> DaSkreech: this is a "user" log ... Xorg.0.log is "system" ;-)
<trappist> jamadagni: I believe that's what it is - I don't have it so I can't test, but in either case it's perfectly normal
<jamadagni> trappist: since it installs files like /usr/lib/kde/klauncher.so
<trappist> DaSkreech: similar to what?  I haven't been paying attention
<batman121> anyone know anything about riptide drivers
<DaSkreech> fritsch: I think that it may be the soultion though
<AtKaaZ> fritsch: which is the user log?
<[GuS] > Guys... why in Kubuntu 64 the tray icon for xchat-systray  has no trasnparent bg (the image has transparent bg) and in Kubuntu 32 works fine? :S
<DaSkreech> trappist: To fritsch's response
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: .xsession-errors
<misieq> how do i set my ip to fixed?
<trappist> DaSkreech: no, completely different
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: when this logging starts ... X is already up and user is logged in
<AtKaaZ> fritsch: ayt :)
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: okay?
<AtKaaZ> DaSkreech: solution to what?
<DaSkreech> trappist: What's your kpersonalizer line say?
<AtKaaZ> fritsch: yep, ok here :D i just wanted to know which one was the user log :P
<Electrolyte> Well, I still have this sound problem.
<DaSkreech> AtKaaZ: to X being an idiot
<trappist> DaSkreech: I've got dozens of them.  looks like normal log output.
<Electrolyte> And quite frankly, it's doing my total head in.
<ootput> trappist: sorry if you didn't notice the pm. If the soundserver is disabled, amarok's xine engine fails to find alsa output. Why is this the case if we're trying to get xine to interface directly with the hardware devices?
<AtKaaZ> DaSkreech: what u got some 'no file' errors in .xsession-errors ? klaptopd related :)
<trappist> ootput: the machine I'm on atm doesn't even have speakers, so I'm not using amarok - my amarok box is at home and I can't recall how I went about setting it up
<trappist> ootput: there's a pretty good chance I'm not using the xine engine though
<DaSkreech> trappist, fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21430
<Electrolyte> Is there anyway to bypass the KDE sound system for playing system audio events?
<Electrolyte> Say, use Xine instead.
<trappist> Electrolyte: I just killall artsd
<Electrolyte> Er, I'll try that then.
<crimsun> or just plain disable it in the control menu
<trappist> DaSkreech: yeah mine looks nothing like that
<jamadagni> hello can anyone help with with this kdelibs-bin thing?
<DaSkreech> Yeah :-)
<AtKaaZ> misieq: man interfaces
<trappist> Electrolyte: listen to crimsun.  he knows of what he speaks.  I mostly don't :)
<ootput> crimsun: disable which?
<Electrolyte> Well I need sound events but the KDE sound system is giving me trouble.
<jamadagni> @DaSkreech: thanks - so did you upgrade to 3.5.4?
<jujimufu> fritsch: hey :)
<DaSkreech> !klauncher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klauncher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> Agios: apo ellada?
<DaSkreech> !info klauncher
<jujimufu> !klaunch
<ubotu> Package klauncher does not exist in dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klaunch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> meh
<Electrolyte> I want to know if I can use a different sound engine than KDE sound system for playing system events.
<pierreth> DaSkreech: it now works
<DaSkreech> interesting
<AtKaaZ> misieq: or u could look at less /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz
<DaSkreech> pierreth: What now does?
<pierreth> the mp3 and acc in amarok
<ootput> crimsun: unchecked sound server in system settings (with no noticeable problems), but upon loading amarok, the xine engine complains about missing audio outputs. Re-checking the soundserver box results in an infinitely long process of waiting for the "starting sound system' message to go away
<DaSkreech> pierreth: Ah Nice
<pierreth> DaSkreech: the installer was a bit buggy
<DaSkreech> Sorry about that
<ootput> pierreth: which installer?
<pierreth> ootput: i cannot talk to you
<crimsun> ootput: artsd, or the sound daemon
<crimsun> ootput: did you restart KDE?
<pierreth> ootput: no, wait a second
<ootput> crimsun: not yet
<ootput> still waiting for that 'starting...' message to go away
<Electrolyte> No one knows how I can bypass the KDE sound system then for system audio events?
<pierreth> ooput: you have to install the version 1.4.1
<jamadagni> guys.... pllease...
<jamadagni> can *anyone* help with upgrading to kde 3.5.4
<trappist> jamadagni: what's your question
<DaSkreech> jamadagni: Look at the topic
<pierreth> ootput: then when you try to play an mp3, it is going to ask you if you want to install the support for mp3
<pierreth> ootput: but this will probably not work
<ootput> i was under the impression that artsd was deprecated in favor of something else
<steveire> how do I bind a key combination to a script?
<fritsch> jujimufu: everything working? ;-)
<pierreth> ootput: you have to sudo chmod +x /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3
<jamadagni> @DaSkreech: why the topic itself says 3.5.4 availble
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Where is the startkde script?
<trappist> ootput: not yet
<ootput> steveire: i use xbindkeys
<ootput> pierreth: where did you find these instructions?
<jujimufu> fritsch: yeah :D DRI is working just fine on normal KDE. However, in XGL it's disabled. Any ideas why or how to correct this?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: with name "startkde" or which one is loaded while starting up?
<fritsch> jujimufu: no :-)
<solemnwarning-lt> Holy crap
<pierreth> ootput: then you can /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3&
<fritsch> jujimufu: btw. XGL does not work without dri?
<solemnwarning-lt> I just noticed, is this channel mode -t? o_O
<Electrolyte> Is it possible to use Xine & ALSA for everything?
<jujimufu> fritsch: it works slower, that's what I can say.
<pierreth> ootput: there: http://www.destination-linux.org/Activer-le-support-des-MP3-dans-Amarok
<steveire> ootput: I don't seem to have it. Is there a standard way?
<Electrolyte> That includes system sound events :/
<Electrolyte> Which is where my trouble is.
<jujimufu> fritsch: but in KDE it works just fine. I don't know how it cannot work in my XGL session :\
<trappist> solemnwarning-lt: don't make the ops regret it.
<pierreth> ootput: but it is in French, it is OK for me!
<fritsch> jujimufu: try glxgears -printfps in your xgl session
<fritsch> jujimufu: does it work?
<DaSkreech> fritsch: the startkde script that starts KDE I think
<ootput> pierreth: hehe, thankyou anyway, i'll lookout for the code
<jujimufu> fritsch: XGL works, but it's slow, just as glxgears was slow without DRI enabled in KDE.
<pierreth> ootput: so this is for installing mp3 support, i don't if the aac support comes with it
<jujimufu> fritsch: but it works :
<fritsch> DaSkreech: X is started and on top kwin, at first kdm
<ootput> is it ordinary to go through so much trouble to get sound going on Kubuntu 6.06?
<trappist> jujimufu: xgl is a country mile from perfection
<ootput> pierreth: yeah, i'm after flac, too
<pierreth> ootput: i have installed other packages so don't know which one gives me the fonctionality
<jujimufu> trappist: yeah, but it works :)
<Electrolyte> ootpu: I'm sorta in the same area, is it so much trouble to get no sound bugs in Linux altogether :/
<trappist> jujimufu: does kde-window-decorator work for you?
<Electrolyte> The only distro I've found that doesn't have these bugs is SUSE10.
<ootput> Electrolyte: yeah, i'm sprouting gray hairs as we speak
<jujimufu> trappist: yeah
<steveire> found it in kcontrol I think
<pierreth> ootput: just make a search in your installer
<jujimufu> trappist: everything works fine, it's just that things are slower in xgl
<ootput> Electrolyte: i thought setup would be much simpler than this
<jujimufu> trappist: I am trying with AiGLX now
<trappist> jujimufu: lucky man.  it didn't here, and that was a dealbreaker for me
* fritsch hast to leave, sorry
<jujimufu> but btw, gset-compiz is not available, and it won't let me download compiz-vanilla. Any ideas?
<ootput> Electrolyte: i've setup clusters in the past, and i can't even get this stinking sound to work on a sibling's computer :)
<pierreth> ootput: i am very happy because i have a lot of music in iTunes in Mac OS X
<Electrolyte> ootput: I've learnt that it's never easy to setup Linux.
<trappist> jujimufu: what does "won't let me download" mean.
<Electrolyte> This sound problem is the ONLY problem I have.
<jujimufu> trappist: well, I spent 3 hours the day before yesterday to set up my direct rendering with fritsch
<Electrolyte> Everything else is fine, and since I'm an audiophile, it's like the worst problem.
<jujimufu> trappist: well, it says it requires gset-compiz, which is not available, and it will stop the download (apt-get, that is)
<ootput> pierreth: merci beucoup
<trappist> jujimufu: what requires it
<ootput> pierreth: *beaucoup :)
<pierreth> ootput: y a pas quoi!
<josh__> can u set keyboard shortcuts in kde?
<josh__> i know you can in the gnome desktop but i cant seem to find the keyboard shortcut control in the kde desktop
<jujimufu> trappist: compiz-vanilla
<jujimufu> josh__: what keyboard shortcut control?
<jujimufu> josh__: to show desktop?
<josh__> where i can define keyboard shortcuts
<josh__> like ctrl+t will bring up a terminal
<jujimufu> josh__: kcontrol
<josh__> ok
<josh__> also
<steveire> josh__: kcontrol > accessibility
<trappist> jujimufu: what is your package source for this stuff?  there's no such thing as either package in the dapper repos.
<Gun_Smoke> josh__:  On the keyboard shortcut hotsheep on my wall. lol
<josh__> can i use natuilus scripts with kde?
<Electrolyte> ootput: I bet I won't ever get this problem sorted.
<Gun_Smoke> hotsheet*
<jujimufu> josh__: kcontrol -> regional and accesibility -> Keyboard shortcuts is what you were looking for
<Electrolyte> ootput: I've updated to KDE 3.5.4 and I STILL get the problem :/
<jujimufu> Electrolyte: yeah, 3.5.4 is buggier than 3.5.3 or 3.5.2 :)
<trappist> Electrolyte: if it's possible, I don't recommend it.  stuff that is related to nautilus in any way has a habit of launching nautilus, which likes to commandeer your kde desktop
<trappist> jujimufu: that hasn't been my experience at all
<jujimufu> trappist: well, how can I override aq package dependancy?
<Electrolyte> nautilus?
<trappist> Electrolyte: well, at least now you can file a bug report :)  you have logged out and back in, right?
<Electrolyte> Yes.
<Electrolyte> Did a full system restart.
<trappist> jujimufu: I don't know actually.  package dependencies usually are not jokes.  if compiz-vanilla says it needs that package, it probably *needs* it.
<ootput> Electrolyte: what's the difference?
<josh__> there isn't a terminal shortcut option?
<Electrolyte> ootput - I don't think a login & logout restarts ALSA.
<trappist> josh__: what's a terminal shortcut
<josh__> bing up a terminal
<josh__> a command prompt
<jujimufu> trappist: everyone says it's obsolete, and it's not available because it's been removed from the repos. gconf-editor is used instead.
<Electrolyte> Time to send a bug report and see what happens.
<Electrolyte> Too bad I have to put up with the sounds :(
<fdoving> josh__: from konqueror F4 (opens a konsole in the current dir)
<trappist> josh__: I'm afraid I don't know what you're asking for
<ootput> i'm going to restart
<jujimufu> josh__: alt+f2 -> write konsole and press enter
<ootput> Electrolyte: ^^
<ootput> this had better work
<jujimufu> josh__: you could also consider downloading yakuake which brings up a console emulator wherever you are, by pressing F12
<jujimufu> really handy
<fdoving> josh__: you can setup your own shortcut for it, if you rightclick on the kmenu -> menu editor -> find konsole in the menu, and make a shortcut for it :)
<jujimufu> !yakuake > josh__
<kubuntu_tester> hello
<kubuntu_tester> I have upgraded xorg and now it's impossibile to launch the server
<josh__> yeah baby yeah :)
<josh__> thanks fdoving
<kubuntu_tester> I receive an error code 104
<josh__> its gonna take me a minute to get used to the kde gui
<kubuntu_tester> someone can help me?
<josh__> but i like it, its more user friendly
<josh__> :)
<josh__> later everyone :)
<blewis> seem to have been a few probs with the xserver update although it solved an issue for me!
<kubuntu_tester> before I had not problem
<kubuntu_tester> I checked the config file and the log
<pierreth> how can i have the view buttons in konqueror: http://www.konqueror.org/pics/konq_icon.png
<kubuntu_tester> it seems that device section isnt recognized
<kubuntu_tester> I have a dell i6000
<blewis> hmm have to find some release notes on this upgrade
<kubuntu_tester> with an x300 graphic card
<ootput> surprise!
<ootput> it didn't work :`(
<pierreth> ootput: what have you done?
<Electrolyte> Ok, I won't be sending this report as I think it's ALSA.
<fdoving> pierreth: in konqueror go to the settings menu -> configure toolbars. add the icon you want.
<kubuntu_tester> in the topic there is this phrase: Your X broken, the fix is to update again. (make sure dapper-updates repo. is enabled)
<Electrolyte> Xine is doing the same thing with wave files, causing a pop at the end - but setting Xine to OSS stops it.
<kubuntu_tester> is it referred to my problem?
<pierreth> fdoving: there are not there
<spazz> WTF! its not taking my freakin password.
<blewis> any info in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<pierreth> fdoving: it must be something that it is installed
<spazz> i cant change the screen resolution.
<blewis> what is the URL of that topic?
<spazz> asks for root password, and i put it in. nothing happening.
<blewis> sorry what are you doing spazz?
<kubuntu_tester> blewish: Fatal error: screens not found
<spazz> Trying to change the screen size.
<spazz> So I went into the system settings, and display
<pascal> How do I restore my X settings to what kubuntu originally detected?
<fdoving> pierreth: good point, it's not in the list. Well, then i don't know, and i'm sorry, but i don't have time to investigate right now. Have to go to bed. work in less than 6 hours. gnite and good luck.
<fdoving> nite all.
<kubuntu_tester> pascal: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pierreth> fdoving: bye!
<pascal> spazz you need to type your own pasword
<spazz> clicked administor mode, it asked for my password, and i put it in.. and then it goe sback to the page still not leting me change anything adn the administor mode button is greyed out now
<kubuntu_tester> but it did not help me ;(
<blewis> can you sudo at the command line
<spazz> my OWN password? .. i dont have..err i only have a root password
<pascal> kubuntu_tester But it asks a ton of questions that I don't have an answer for.
<fdoving> kubuntu_tester: what is the first line 'apt-cache madison xserver-xorg-core' returns?
<fdoving> kubuntu_tester: something that ends with 10.4 - or 10.3 ?
<noxs> hi all
<pascal> hi there
<kubuntu_tester> fdoving: I have to reboot, I'm using OSX now
<reddwolf> hello all
<fdoving> kubuntu_tester: ok, hang on.
<Electrolyte> And I just crashed amaroK.
<Electrolyte> FS.
<spazz> its not going to let me do anything.
<reddwolf> i was woundering is it possable to play war of warcraft from cd on the linux setup
<pascal> spazz did it accept your password?
<spazz> i dont know
<jujimufu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jujimufu>  /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-vanilla_0.0.13+cvs20060822_i386.deb
<jujimufu>  /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-vanilla-gnome_0.0.13+cvs20060822_i386.deb
<jujimufu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pascal> reddwolf yes. through cedega
<spazz> its not letting me do anything though
<jujimufu> is this an error, or I can continue?
<spazz> i put in my password, which i know i typed right
<reddwolf> how do i set that up
<spazz> and the box dissapears
<fdoving> kubuntu_tester: if it ends with 10.4 after an 'sudo apt-get update' you should do an 'sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade' to get the new and fixed version of X. if it ends with 10.3 you should consider editing /etc/apt/sources.list and change your mirror to http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ for the line with the dapper-updates repository.
<spazz> and then it makes the admin mode button grey out
<kubuntu_tester> ok
<fdoving> kubuntu_tester: after changing to uk.archive.. run 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade' and you should be all set with the newest and fixed X.
<pascal> spazz try to restart systemsettings or reboot machine sometimes it works
<kubuntu_tester> I will try this
<kubuntu_tester> thanks
<Electrolyte> I don't get this. Xine is causing the same problem with wave files if using ALSA.
<Electrolyte> If using OSS, it doesn't.
<spazz> argh thought you didnt have to reboot linux lol
<pascal> hehe
<pascal> sometimes it helps anyway
<fdoving> kubuntu_tester: but, changing mirror is only if, after an 'sudo apt-get update', you're still at 'something.. ubuntu10.3' with 'apt-cache madison xserver-xorg-core', roger?
<reddwolf> pascal could you help me set that up
<kubuntu_tester> ok, got it
<reddwolf> for me to play my game of war craft
<noxs> where to get automatix for kubuntu, or something else like this automated script?
<noxs> its no need to have a GUI!
<fdoving> kubuntu_tester: ok, good, now i'm off to bed, so if anything is unclear you have 1 minute :)
<pascal> reddwolf... Only problem is that it is a commercial product... it's pretty easy to get working, but it costs $5 every month... Too bad, but its the best out there
<kubuntu_tester> 1 minute to boot, try this solution and come here is not enough
<kubuntu_tester> but thanks, really
<fdoving> jujimufu: your question, "is this an error"  when you pasted "Errors were encountered while processing:... " - answer: yes, multiple errors. one per package. atleast.
<reddwolf> i have a version of the game that i bought from the store
<pascal> reddwolf http://www.transgaming.com/
<D4rkly> can you play battlefield2 in it ?
<pascal> Reddwolf I know, it's just a tool to play windows games from linux
<reddwolf> i don't whant to play the online version
<fdoving> kubuntu_tester: i'm sure someone else will help you if you get more problems. good luck. really have to go.
<jujimufu> fdoving: yeah, what do I do to solve them?
<reddwolf> oh
<pascal> d4rkly yes I think so
<D4rkly> cool
<reddwolf> so for me to play my version i would still have to pay just to play it regulary
<D4rkly> ive been trying to get wine working
<D4rkly> it works but only if i dont use -opengl :(
<fdoving> jujimufu: depends on the errors. you pasted a apt/dpkg summary. try to install the packages manually with 'dpkg -i package.deb'
<reddwolf> unless i'm on my xp system
<fdoving> jujimufu: if you're fast i can tell you what the error
<fdoving> means.
<pascal> reddwolf you can try wine... but it's a bit harder to get working if at all possible
<reddwolf> oh
<reddwolf> it does say that it is mac compatable
<pascal> I'm afraid that wont work on linux ;-)
<reddwolf> darn
<reddwolf> i guess i will just have to play it on my xp system then
<pascal> I can recommend a good opensource shoot-em-up though :-)
<reddwolf> cool
<pascal> http://www.nexuiz.com/
<reddwolf> i will have to look into that
<reddwolf> thanks
<pascal> np
<jujimufu> fdoving: I try to manually dpkg (dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/file.deb) compiz-vanilla, but I get this error:
<jujimufu> Unpacking compiz-vanilla (from .../compiz-vanilla_0.0.13+cvs20060822_i386.deb) ...
<jujimufu> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-vanilla_0.0.13+cvs20060822_i386.deb (--install):
<jujimufu>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/compiz', which is also in package compiz-core
<jujimufu> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<fdoving> jujimufu: either remove compiz-core, or use --force-overwrite option to dpkg. (use at own risk)
<Electrolyte> Well I'm about to give up with Linux again.
<JGL> I'm trying to find the pgp public key for kubuntu repos, can someone help me?
<jujimufu> fdoving: thanks :)
<nikkun> JGL: which repos?
<fdoving> JGL: kubuntu.org ?
<JGL> yep
<steveire> What do I need to make backups of before I start messing around with this xgl business?
<fdoving> JGL: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php - one of the first lines.
<JGL> for http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<D4rkly> can someone help me setup apples darwin streaming server please ?
<nikkun> JGL: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<D4rkly> Couldn't find the en language messages file! at /usr/local/sbin/streamingadminserver.pl line 2167.
<jott> amarok 1.4.2 has just been released ;)
<fdoving> jott: nice :)
<pascal> jibeee
<nikkun> jott: not for kubuntu though
<jott> no package yet as it seems ;)
<pascal> :-(
<JGL> nikkun fdoving --- Thanks a million
<mark___> yeah i'm really after a package of 1.4.2
<jott> diy :p
<mark___> i have
<nikkun> JGL: np
<pascal> usually the packages comes out right after its out
<word> er..
<word> yes it works..
<kubuntu_tester_> fdoving:  it works
<kubuntu_tester_> thank you very much
<fdoving> kubuntu_tester: great, you're welcome :)
<kubuntu_tester_> but why there isnt trace of this bug in launchpad.net?
<mark___> hoyl crap
<mark___> video transfer
<mark___> on ipod
<steveire> A new amarok package might get into dapper backports?
<word> i just started up kubuntu...and it flashes to the console login screen..then it goes to a blank kubuntu load splash (like if you had incorrect xorg configuration) then it goes back to a flashing _ then back to the blank kubuntu loading screen..i just got rhapsody on so i can be on irc in command line (went to tty1)..i had no problems last night and made no system configuration since the last restart...any ideas? :(
<mark___> amarok developers need some kind of trophy for "best dudes ever"
<fdoving> kubuntu_tester_ there is.
<kubuntu_tester_> where?
<kubuntu_tester_> I searched in db
<fdoving> word: did you upgrade your system, security updates?
<kubuntu_tester_> can give me the link?
<nikkun> word: run sudo apt-get update
<nikkun> word: then run sudo apt-get upgrade
<Electrolyte> Is there ANY way to get pure ALSA and nothing more?
<word> fdoving: yes you're right! there was a xorg update! can't believe i forgot about that
<blewis> word i had exactly the same thing happen
<Electrolyte> This is REALLY starting to get on my sodding nerves.
<word> this suddenly became a fixable problem ><
<fdoving> kubuntu_tester: https://launchpad.net/bugs/57153
<steveire> Do I need gdm to use compiz, or can I stick with kdm / will I even notice a difference?
<blewis> have to do apt-get upgrade
<mark___> yeah compiz needs the GDM
<fdoving> word: yep,  'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade' will work if you have enabled the dapper-updates repository.
<word> yup thanks it's updating now on tty2
<jott> Electrolyte: what do you mean with "pure ALSA" ?
<mark___> at least i couldn't make it work with the KDM
<Electrolyte> Just have ALSA enabled and nothing else.
<Electrolyte> XMMS running alone on ALSA is fine, but other programs aren't.
<nikkun> electrolyte: unter control panel you goto audio and you can
<Electrolyte> It's already set to ALSA :/
<fdoving> word: great :)
<Electrolyte> But I still get bleeding sound problems.
<fdoving> now i'm really off to bed. nite all.
<nikkun> electrolyte: then it should be runing ALSA only
<word> thanks guys restarting now hopefully it works :D
<jott> Electrolyte: programs still using oss can be "forced" to use alsa when you start them with "aoss youroldossapp"
<Electrolyte> Well I don't know what is wrong with this sound engine but I'm about to format and go back to Windows because of it.
<nikkun> electrolyte: what exactly is the problem?
#kubuntu 2006-08-23
<Electrolyte> Wave files have a pop at the end of the file, and sound events when played will increase in volume randomly.
<Electrolyte> Volume problem doesn't come up in amaroK and XMMS - wave popping comes up in amaroK but not XMMS.
<Electrolyte> Only XMMS seems to be running correctly.
<kubuntu_tester_> fdoving: can I change the repositories now or do I need to leave the uk link?
<fdoving> kubuntu_tester_: please change back.
<fdoving> now i'm off to bed for real (the 3rd. time)
<jott> Electrolyte: you might check http://alsa.opensrc.org/ for your soundcard for common problems..
<kubuntu_tester_> ok
<kubuntu_tester_> bye
<Electrolyte> Already taken a look.
<Electrolyte> Can't see anything for the problems I have.
<Electrolyte> I used to get this problem on OSS in Red Hat 9, which is why I asked how to force ALSA for the system.
<Electrolyte> Updating to KDE 3.5.2 in SUSE10 stops the problems.
<nikkun> electrolyte: try running the aoss comamnd before the name as he stated earlier
<Electrolyte> Command for what though? I'm not trying to run anything.
<jott> Electrolyte: as i stated .. applications that use oss can be redirected to alsa using aoss .. but your problems seems to lie elswehere..
<word> thanks for the quick help guys got kinda nervous with x not starting up ><
<nikkun> that x thing is bad >.< im just happy i didnt restart my comp today
<Electrolyte> It's not problems with OSS that I'm having problems with -_-
<Electrolyte> None of my programs use OSS.
<Electrolyte> It's the event audio system.
<jott> Electrolyte: you played around with buffer settings?
<Electrolyte> Yes, they're at 8MS and even with hardware buffer enabled.
<jott> 8ms? i got 232ms here (which seems to be the default)
<Electrolyte> I've got a more than fast enough PC & sound card for 8MS.
<Electrolyte> I've tried Threaded Open Sound System, which I need 23MS for or it sounds bad and I still get the same problem.
<BAsche> Anybody into kdm?
<BAsche> I desperately need help
<reddwolf> is there a way to get the dvb part of the kaffeine player working
<jott> Electrolyte: but.. if you increase the value to like 232ms it works? ;)
<Electrolyte> That isn't the problem I'm having!"
<Electrolyte> Buffer isn't the problem.
<Electrolyte> It's volume increasing on event sounds for no apparent reason and wave files popping at the very end.
<Electrolyte> Threaded open sound system does the same thing, so does OSS.
<nikkun> reddwolf: did you follow the part in the documentation to enable DVDs?
<Electrolyte> XMMS via ALSA doesn't.
<pascal> I write "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but then I have to answer a lot of questions. Is there no way to autodetect all this?
<Electrolyte> amaroK only has one of the problems, the wave files.
<reddwolf> i can run dvd np
<reddwolf> but what a about the dvb
<reddwolf> or is that part of the dvd
<nikkun> reddwolf: oh im sorry i thought you said dvd >.,
<reddwolf> its ok
<pascal> dvb is as far as I know digital TV righ?
<jott> Electrolyte: and aplay cracks too?
<reddwolf> i have have digital cabel would that work on it
<Electrolyte> aplay?
<reddwolf> *cable
<pascal> reddwolf... I suppose if you have some sort of hardware reciever
<BAsche> pascal: dvb: digital video broadcasting. two common ways: terrestrial (dvb-t) via satellite (dvb-s)
<reddwolf> i have a digital box the cable company gave me
<jott> Electrolyte: simple cmdline util to play wave files via alsa
<pascal> reddwolf yeah. but I doubt it plugs into your computer... They don't like people recording their stuff ;-)
<nikkun> jott: it sounds like its fine in XMMS and he is trying to find a way to use other GUI audio players
<reddwolf> that sucks
<pascal> hehe
<BAsche> just trying it again: i need help with kdm.
<Electrolyte> nikkun - mostly to fix the sound event problem.
<Electrolyte> It's annoying when a file gets played at a high volume.
<Electrolyte> jott - aplay is fine.
<Electrolyte> Wave files play absolutely fine.
<jott> Electrolyte: hm ok..
<Electrolyte> No volume errors either.
<jott> so i assume you use xine as Amarok engine?
<Electrolyte> Yup.
<Electrolyte> I just set the sound system to use aplay for events.
<Electrolyte> Now it's fine :|
<jott> ;)
<Electrolyte> Except for ogg files.
<Electrolyte> It doesn't support them :(
<Electrolyte> Otherwise wave files don't pop and don't contain the volume error.
<bernardo> hi!! how are you?? pls help me!! i dont know how to run Counter Strike 1.6
<Electrolyte> So I'm pretty stuck.
<bernardo> hi!! how are you?? pls help me!! i dont know how to run Counter Strike 1.6
<[GuS] > bernardo, with cedega :P
<[GuS] > one time is enought bernardo ...
<jott> Electrolyte: yes sounds really strange... mhmh
<bernardo> i did that with wine... but i dont know how to enter to the game
<nikkun> bernardo: you can ask in wines channel #wine ?
<DaSkreech> !info libkrb5-dev
<ubotu> libkrb5-dev: Headers and development libraries for MIT Kerberos. In component main, is extra. Version 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 631 kB, installed size 2284 kB
<BAsche> does anybody know where to configure kdm's resolution?
<DaSkreech> !info libkadm55
<ubotu> libkadm55: MIT Kerberos administration runtime libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 161 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Electrolyte> Well jott, I'll have to continue just using wave files for system events :/
<nikkun> BAsche: isnt it the same as your defualt resolution inside?
<Electrolyte> Unless there is some other small program that can be used.
<Electrolyte> Any clues on that?
<BAsche> nikkun: unfortunately not and i don't know where to look
<apallo19> does that package make kerberos work on dapper?
<BAsche> nikkun: the phyisical resolution is the same, but not the virtual
<nikkun> BAsche: System Settings>Display
<Electrolyte> Does anyone know of a small player like aplay that supports Ogg and wave files and can be used from command line?
<Electrolyte> I can't use the KDE sound system due to a couple of bugs :/
<BAsche> nikkun: I edited my xorg.conf manually
<nikkun> BAsche: that should show you the options you have from the file
<BAsche> nikkun: I had a weird configuration with a big virtual screensize. after disabling that kdm kept the settings
<jott> Electrolyte: alsaplayer-text pops in my mind
<Electrolyte> Hmm ok.
<jott> Electrolyte: ( alsaplayer --interface text filename )
<Electrolyte> ty
<BAsche> nikkun: nothing solving that problem there :-(
<nikkun> BAsche: hmm well i dont know enough about KDM sorry
<Electrolyte> jott: alsaplayer command not found :(
<BAsche> nikkun: thank you very much anyway
<jott> Electrolyte: aptitude install alsaplayer-text ;)
<Electrolyte> lol
<tackat> please vote: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS9835380873.html
<tackat> :)
<tackat> And tell them they should include Kubuntu as a separate item next time ;)
<Electrolyte> jott - that works well, but it only plays one at a time :(
<jott> :(
<Electrolyte> Is there an option to get it to play multiple times?
<Electrolyte> Otherwise the bugs are gone.
<jott> hmm --session-name with some random argument? don't know never used it for that ;)
<Electrolyte> I wonder if there is any other player.
<Electrolyte> Because this one is working fine.
<jott> probably..
<Electrolyte> No wave problem and the volume bug is gone.
<Electrolyte> Just that only one sound can be played at a time.
<misieq> why would a partition on my disk appear as "unusable" during graphic installation of 6.06?
<nikkun> misieq: do you have windows on a partition?
<misieq> i do have windows but not on thtat partition, neither   that disk
<bigmarCus_> what is the proper way to mount a NTFS share on a ubuntumachine if the share is sbm://192.168.1.102/mp3
<nikkun> misieq hmm that is odd...
<misieq> and i can't make a change with partiton magic too
<nikkun> could the drive be dying?
<jott> Electrolyte: maybe you could ask in #kde and #amarok or #xine as it seems to be a kde/xine issue...
<h3sp4wn> bigmarCus_: smbmount ??
<Electrolyte> Hmm ok.
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: maybe sudo smbmount //192.168.99.1.102/mp3 /mnt/somedir
<misieq> nikkun: it just hit me... it could be i was trying to create 5th primary partition... could this be the solution?
<bigmarCus_> atkaaz: it doesnt work
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: could use 'mouse' instead of 'smbmount'
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: 'mount' sorry
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: what does it say?
<nikkun> misieq: you cant make  a 5th primary you have to use a extened and make a logical to get a 5th mount
<misieq> yeah, that's what i'm talking about
<nikkun> 5th partion*
<nikkun> misieq: yah that would be why probably
<bigmarCus_> AtKaaz: http://pastebin.ca/145325
<AtKaaZ> nikkun: could it be that they are in another order? ie. the 5th partition is actually in the 3rd location(thus on MBR)
<misieq> just didn't see that at first :) so i think the problem's solved (hence i can't check it right now)
<misieq> anyway, thanks ;)
<nikkun> AtKaaZ: im pritty sure spost 1-4 are primary and 5+ are logical
<kaz3> hey, i'm trying to access 'add/remove programs' but it comes back with 'Su returned with an error'. Anybody know what the problem is?
<AtKaaZ> nikkun: ayt but i seem to remember using cfdisk and fdisk and ended up with some 7th or 8th partition ie. hda7,hda8 being one of the 2nd and 3rd in MBR
<nikkun> AtKaaZ: wait how do you mean they are 2nd and 3rd on the MBR?
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: run 'tail -f /var/log/messages' on one term then try mount again; look at that term and paste what u see (relevant to this)
<bigmarCus_> AtKaaz: ok
<linuxkid2> anyone know how to remote login to the Kubuntu box from windows box on LAN? I tried XDMCP with Xming and it isn't working.
<AtKaaZ> nikkun: well, like MBR can hold 4 partitions, usually hda1,2,3,4 but if u delete ie. hda2 and 3, (in some context, not just this) and create some more u'll get hda5 and hda6 put in their place, like hda1,5,6,4 on MBR (seem to remember this,but can't reproduce it now)
<bigmarCus_> AtKaaz: http://pastebin.ca/145336
<nikkun> AtKaaZ: that is odd lol
<AtKaaZ> nikkun: i guess cfdisk does that, puts them in some odd order, and wind0ws used to fsck up my partitions when used to modify them
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: k, nothing relevant there; let's try with 2 terms each with 'tail -f /var/log/debug' and 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' _then_ try to mount that again
<linuxkid2> anyone know how to remote login to the Kubuntu box from windows box on LAN? I tried XDMCP with Xming and it isn't working.
<bigmarCus_> ok
<Kyral_Laptop> linuxkid2: just use VNC
<bigmarCus_> AtKaaZ: marc@ubuntu:~$ sudo  mount -t ntfs -o username=administrator,password=marCus2525 192.168.1.102/mp3 /mnt/mp3/
<bigmarCus_> mount: special device 192.168.1.102/mp3 does not exist
<Kyral_Laptop> bigmarCus_: wtf?
<linuxkid2> How does VNC work? Are there free Windows clients?
<Kyral_Laptop> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<bigmarCus_> Kyral?
<Kyral_Laptop> bigmarCus_: what are you trying to do?
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: btw, do a 'sudo modprobe smbfs'  and a 'grep smbfs /proc/filesystems' and see if u get a line like 'nodev smbfs' then try again to mount?!
<bigmarCus_> ok
<AtKaaZ> Kyral_Laptop: to mount a smb share :)
<bigmarCus_> same thing
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: did u forget the two / in front of 192.168 ? or they were stripped when u pasted?
<bigmarCus_> AtKaaz: nope
<bigmarCus_> AtKaaz: I can browse to the share via firefox
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: so, lemme get this str8 that share is what? NTFS? you actually shared it with Properties->Sharing on the dir right?
<fyyrest0rm> can anyone help me out with a wine installation problem?
<bigmarCus_> AtKaaz: Yes I named the share on my ntfs partion on my windows server "mp3"
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: i wasn't aware firefox can browse those shares, but konqueror does
<bigmarCus_> I can mount the share with Places->Connect to Server
<bigmarCus_> But I can't access the mp3's with Amarok
<bigmarCus_> So I have to create a Mount point for the mp3 directory
<linuxkid2> Is VNC fast over Fast Ethernet?
<bigmarCus_> if the ethernet is fasty yes
<linuxkid2> It's 100. Is there some way to test the speed?
<bigmarCus_> www.speakeasy.net/speedtest
<h3sp4wn> that is not going to test the ethernet speed though
<h3sp4wn> use netperf or something
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: use smbfs instead of ntfs in that command
<bigmarCus_> ok
<bigmarCus_> I get that same mount error
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: can u paste the command and the error in the paste bin please (i need to make sure)
<bigmarCus_> AtKaaz: http://pastebin.ca/145350
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: do this and tell me if u see a 0 or a 1: grep smbfs /proc/filesystems ;echo $?
<bigmarCus_> ok
<bigmarCus_> AtKaaZ: http://pastebin.ca/145352
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: btw, u missed the '?' :) doesn't matter now; seems ok, i don't get it, could it be the codepage ? what language u have set in windows i wonder, english?
<bigmarCus_> haha ya english
<bigmarCus_> its a Domain Controller
<bigmarCus_> Dont know if that would matter.
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: ok, try sharing a different folder, no spaces in name, and put no password :)
<AtKaaZ> then try and mount it
<caraquer> Hello everybody!!!!!!!!!!!
<bigmarCus_> ok
<AtKaaZ> hello caraquer
<caraquer> Somebody have a tutorial for the instalation of apenoffice in a amd64??
<caraquer> or a good link??
<AtKaaZ> caraquer:  installing in (k)ubuntu ?
<caraquer> yes in Kubuntu 6.06
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: ok I have it now :)
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: install packages: smbfs , samba-common  (maybe just the first is enough)
<AtKaaZ> caraquer: why not use adept to install openoffice.org package ?
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: well smbfs depends on samba-common :) so just install the first it'll autoselect the other
<AtKaaZ> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 369 kB, installed size 888 kB
<AtKaaZ> :-"
<AtKaaZ> caraquer: or u could try sudo apt-get install openoffice.org ?
<caraquer> mmm, well its some slow install 120 mb from internet, moreover i need install that in varios pcs,
<AtKaaZ> well, if u have kubuntu on all, u could copy the packages from /var/apt/cache/archives/
<caraquer> THANKS;;;
<AtKaaZ> mp:)
<AtKaaZ> (anyways, if the packages are already there it won't (re)download them)
<AtKaaZ> bigmarCus_: any luck ?
<_mort> dug
<MrGideon> II'm having a weird problem with my sound.
<AtKaaZ> yes...
<caraquer> thats rigth in that folder are various packages,,,
<MrGideon> like where xine (and anything thatuses it) will play sound from practically everything except dvd's
<caraquer> tue unique thing, the folder really is /var/cache/apt/archives
<caraquer> THANKS
<AtKaaZ> caraquer: yes, my bad :)
<intelikey> ha what a joke.  checkinstall seems worthless to me.
<intelikey> 3 hours of compiling then it ends with this.
<intelikey> *** The "dpkg" program is not in your PATH!
<intelikey> *** Debian package creation aborted
<intelikey> Erasing temporary files...OK
<crimsun> that seems a bit odd. It's probably looking for something in dpkg-dev or devscripts.
<crimsun> I highly doubt you don't have at least dpkg.
<AtKaaZ> intelikey: 'type dpkg' what do u see ? :)
<intelikey> crimsun this system is very near default   build-essential added  and gcc-3.3      dpkg is very definitly in the path.
<AtKaaZ> maybe the PATH was overriden somehow, temporarly
<intelikey> AtKaaZ must be.
<intelikey> i tried it with another kernel source.   2.4 and 2.6  same error both times
<AtKaaZ> don't think it's the kernel tho
<h3sp4wn> uaing checkinstall for a kernel module (I tried that once after it didn't work I never used checkinstall again - installwatch is as good for keeping track of manually built packages)
* AtKaaZ is getting checkinstall ...
<looktj> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<AtKaaZ> neat
<looktj> im looking  through logs
<jamadagni> hello, can you please see the forum page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240789 and reply?
<jamadagni> it's about signing the ubuntu code of conduct
<kenny_> what seem to be the prob?
<kenny_> wow...I didnt know about the spacing thing...
<AtKaaZ> intelikey: seems the error is at line 1707 in /usr/bin/checkinstall  ; apparently if you use checkinstall with -D 3 switch it will increase DEBUG and thus won't erase the temporary files; not sure if this will help
<ranunculoid> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<jamadagni> @kenny_ so how do you think the spacing helps
<intelikey> AtKaaZ i don't think it's worth it to me just to have a .deb of the new kernel   but thanks for the input, i'll just use standard make make blah make blah-blah-blah
<AtKaaZ> k
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: why not just build with make-kpkg if you are building a kernel (generates debs automatically)
<intelikey> again thanks for looking into it and confirming that it's not just my system.
<fyyrest0rm> anyone have any ideas why i keep getting "x11 driver is missing. check your build" when trying to install wine and doing winecfg?
<kenny_> jamadagni...well i'm not sure..I'm just as in the dark as you are...
<azmodean> jamadagini: I assume the code of conduct is incorporated into a signature of some kind and sent somewhere in an encrypted form.  Adding spaces at random to it protects the resulting message from a code-breaking technique called a "known-text" attack, which makes it easier to break a message's encryption if all or part of the mesage text is known in advance
<jamadagni> asked at the forums, no reply
<jamadagni> ok so that's it
<jamadagni> fine i'm signing it then
<kenny_> ahh ha....neat
<azmodean> maintained a branch of openssl for a company for a few months :P
<kenny_> I dont use the forums much....I can ussully figure out most of my problums by myself....I'm pretty happy wiht my build right now..
<kenny_> g2g...bye
<azmodean> I'll go ahead and post that on the forum too in case someone else is wondering...
<jamadagni> okay guys so how about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240763
<jamadagni> it's about the k menu items
<jamadagni> you guys sure rock!
<azmodean> no idea about that one, my general computing theory is far in excess of my linux knowledge, did my first install 3 weeks ago actually
<AtKaaZ> jamadagni: well apparently you could add your own links (besides the official ones, so to speak) in ~/.kde/share/applnk
<intelikey> jamadagni .kde/something...   you can use "grep" to search instid of files.
<intelikey> grep -HiRe "string to look for" basedir/
<AtKaaZ> jamadagni: in ~/.kde/share/apps/IconPositions  you may find the position of the icons as shown on desktop (apparently)
<jamadagni> i don't have such a folder
<jamadagni> and the applnk folder is empty
<intelikey> jamadagni until you edit a menu the default is used.  it's not stored in ~
<intelikey> hmmm  ls -AR > one        edit the menu  then   ls -AR > two ;diff one two         :)
<AtKaaZ> jamadagni: there's also KDE menu editor; well about the applnk folder... u could create a folder Games and put there a file with .kdelnk extension with contents similar to see http://pastebin.bafserv.com/288 ; this should appear in KdeMenu under Games
<AtKaaZ> (it's verified)
<AtKaaZ> intelikey: i wonder where's that default :)
<intelikey> /usr/share/kde  maybe   idk
<AtKaaZ> it's /usr/share/applnk
<intelikey> k
<AtKaaZ> jamadagni: guess this is the one u've been looking for: /usr/share/applnk
<AtKaaZ> anyways, everything should be obv. now
<intelikey> AtKaaZ there is more menu stuff in /etc/menu/   iirc
<AtKaaZ> intelikey: only have /etc/menu-methods with 3 scripts
<jamadagni> AtKaaZ - yes /usr/share/applnk is the one but it appears to contain only the additions. where are the originals?
<intelikey> hmmm depends on the install i guess.  i installed ubuntu then added xfce4 kde blackbox fluxbox   to it
<AtKaaZ> jamadagni: well, you are right, now i see; let's find'em :D
<AtKaaZ> jamadagni: some stuff here : /usr/share/applications
<GNULinuxGeek> Does anyone here have apper loaded and are using KDE?
<AtKaaZ> jamadagni: and here /usr/share/app-install/desktop
<GNULinuxGeek> RETRY: Does anyone here have Dapper loaded and are using KDE?
<AtKaaZ> GNULinuxGeek: me :)
<nnn0> i am
<erov> me thrice
<kaz3> 4
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> and you could even ask in #mepis :)
<azmodean> dapper + KDE yes
<AtKaaZ> ja
<AtKaaZ> jamadagni: more here, /usr/share/apps/kappfinder/apps/Internet/
<kaz3> question, i downloaded gimp 2.2 and want to put it in the k menu. for 'add item' under 'command', can i just put gimp?
<azmodean> I was searching for a package called "apper"
<GNULinuxGeek> OK, very wierd problem.  Konqueror willopen with big fat icon view and I can select Text List view and get that after a bit of a delay.  But, if I select Detailed view, it locks up tight.  Ideas?  I even loaded the latest KDE.
<AtKaaZ> kaz3: gimp-remote-2.2
<AtKaaZ> azmodean: me too at first lolz
<intelikey> In this directory, the system administrator can install menufiles to
<intelikey> override the menu files provided by Debian in /usr/lib/menu, /usr/share/menu
<intelikey> and /usr/share/menu/default.
<jane_d_mook> Kubuntu live and the install went fine, after update I have horrible resolution on my monitor and no access to XP which I can probably fix.. why would the update screw up the res when the live was fine and the install was fine until the update.
<jane_d_mook> HOw do I change the screen res?
<azmodean> what did you update?  did you see the update notification and "update all"?
<Hawkwind> Everyone here needs to vote for your favorite distro/wm and many other things here:  http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS9835380873.html
<kaz3> AtKaaZ: should i use that as the command: gimp-remote-2.2?
<Hawkwind> That's the yearly desktop voting they do and has some really interesting stats once the results are given
<jane_d_mook> azm yes
<intelikey> my favorite wm is 'tty#'   :)
<jamadagni> @AtKaaZ thanks! but there seems to be no order to these locations except that all are under /usr/share
<AtKaaZ> kaz3: if u want, my gimp icon has "gimp-remote-2.2 " without the quotes in the command field
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Hah
<AtKaaZ> kaz3: that is %U
<azmodean> perhaps you can go into the update app and rollback some of the updates that are associated with video until it reverses, not sure if it has that capability, but it should :)
<AtKaaZ> kaz3: konversation seems to interpret that as underline; so that's "gimp-remote-2.2 %U"
<AtKaaZ> intelikey: yeah, i'm planning on giving up X for a while, in favour of the console , as soon as I make allegro work with fbcon, can't seem to trick initrd image to create a valid image which i've modified vga16fb to nvidiafb for loading, any ideas?
<jane_d_mook> I knew I should have stuck with Ubuntu..
<AtKaaZ> jane_d_mook: what do u have now?
<jane_d_mook> kubuntu 6.06
<jamadagni> ok thanks AtKaaZ, bye for now
<Tokeiito> xm
<kaz3> AtKaaZ, thanks
<AtKaaZ> bye jamadagni
<AtKaaZ> kaz3: just trying to be useful  (s/ful/less/)
<D4rkly> does anyone know how to install and setup darwin streaming server ?
<azmodean> someone does I'm sure, just not me (I keed)
<AtKaaZ> jane_d_mook: i guess u liked gnome better ?/:) otherwise i don't see the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu [but that's just me] 
<intelikey> AtKaaZ roll you own kernel   build in fbcon nvidia and read carefully the help screens on those options   things like  i2c that are needed.
<jane_d_mook> I dont like gnome better but it does seem to WORK..
<jane_d_mook> THe Ubuntu channel has always been helpful
<jane_d_mook> Sooo, no one here can help change the video res?
<intelikey> jane_d_mook  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> add -plow  if you like.
<jane_d_mook> ANd 20 questions that I will not know the answer to..
<intelikey> probably  yes
<AtKaaZ> intelikey: yep, downloading it now, but i bet i could just modify the initrd image and add nvidiafb module and try and see if that runs, but can't modify the initrd.img file which is a gzip file and inside it it's a cpio archive: kernel panics before mounting it as root on startup(repacking it fails somehow-i dno how to do it)
<AtKaaZ> jane_d_mook: so you want to change the video res in kubuntu ?
<jane_d_mook> YEs
<AtKaaZ> oh, didn't see that intelikey
<intelikey> same process in gnome.    you are reconfiging X not the wm/de
<jane_d_mook> It went from 1024 x 768 during and after the install to maybe 640 x 480 that is unuseable
<intelikey> yeah reconfigure xorg
<jane_d_mook> What a royal pain just to change the res?
<intelikey> jane_d_mook whining about it wont help.
<kaz3> hey AtKaaz, i just found that Gimp installed a shortcut in the K Menu already, o well, thanks anyways
<jane_d_mook> DOnt seem to be getting help either way
<AtKaaZ> my God, whiptail using 99% cpu
* intelikey could, make that should have sujested  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<AtKaaZ> jane_d_mook: did u try what intelikey said?
<jane_d_mook> recoinfiguring all of my xorg.. no
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: Unless you setup your X correctly, it will continue to be the wrong size.  Just reconfigure your X server(using the default answers usually works best) and get it done and over with
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: If you don't do that, it won't get fixed.
<intelikey> but you wont get any help here.......
<intelikey> whiner !
<jane_d_mook> Not to mention the upgrade took out the grub entry for my other OS's... nice work there..
<AtKaaZ> jane_d_mook: would u rather edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand? :D
<jane_d_mook> Any day of the week
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: Surely you make daily backups of your system right ?
<jane_d_mook> Only just installed it and upgraded it..
<AtKaaZ> jane_d_mook: yeah too bad about that, had that one happening for me too
<Sanne> jane_d_mook: the reconfigure script usually takes the values you entered last time, so you would only need to change the ones regarding the resolution.
<jane_d_mook> Hawkwind: I didnt think I would NEED a backup half way through the install
<alejandra> :)
<intelikey> :)
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: You should do daily backups of your system no matter if you think you'll need them or not
<AtKaaZ> kaz3: oh ok :) was it in the Graphics submenu? /me forgot to mention that
<intelikey> Hawkwind or just learn to fix things
<jane_d_mook> Hawkwind: Are you listening,...  It has not even been installed for a day .. not even an hour.. so enough with your backup retoric
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: Ummmm, didn't you have other OS's installed ?
<jane_d_mook> YEs, they are fine, other than the grub boot entry is missing
<h3sp4wn> Or just store anything that matters on bsd (with mirrored raid) anything else is unimportant (that is how I deal with it) backing up is a pain
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: If you did, then surely you have backups of lilo/grub files to fix your problem.
<jane_d_mook> I already fixed one and will fix the other as soon as I get a res I can work with
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Backing up is a pain ?  Not a pain when it's done by a daily cronjob and a script for you
<kaz3> yep
<intelikey> h3sp4wn dito
<jane_d_mook> Hawkwind: You must be 12... I only just now installed an OS that needs grub/lilo
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: You can get the res you want by doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and stop whining about things being messed up
<goop2> uh oh.. your having resolution problems too?
<AtKaaZ> jane_d_mook: look in /boot/menu/  you may see some file like menu.lst.060823005310  that's your backed up menu.lst and prolly that one with the entries not missing :)
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: No need to call people names or make fun of them.  If you had backups of things you wouldn't be having this issue
<jane_d_mook> thanks atk.. will check for that
<h3sp4wn> My linux box is always in a mess (and doesn't have anything important on it) backing up a mess is pretty pointless anyway
<D4rkly> how do i install a .bin file ?
<Hawkwind> sh filename.bin
<jane_d_mook> Hawkwind: and if you would listen.. there was NOTHING to backup
<goop2> Hawkwind: dude... stop being a noob.. stfu about backups
<intelikey> AtKaaZ boot/menu ???
<Hawkwind> goop2: Trying to help people.  I don't think you have the right to cuss at people honestly
<AtKaaZ> jane_d_mook: depends on ur irc client i guess if u type atk<TAB> it'll complete the nick automaticly :D just trying to be friendly
<intelikey> jane_d_mook AtKaaZ meant /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: You said you had other OS's on the system, so therefore there had to be files from those distros
<Erich-K> Hey guys, how can i make it so mp3 files open default with xmms instead of amarok?
<goop2> Hawkwind: talking about inexistant backups from yesterday, when the OS wasnt installed wont help
<jane_d_mook> Hawkwind: Yes there are files for those other distros. But you obviously know nothing.
<AtKaaZ> intelikey: /boot/grub
<AtKaaZ> i'm sleepy :P
<jane_d_mook> I am running kate to edit that now
<intelikey> :)
<jane_d_mook> I know we let all kinds into the room
<Agios> goop2: anyone with even the least experience with data processing knows a good backup/recovery process is essencial.
<intelikey> AtKaaZ i corrected for you  ^
<AtKaaZ> jane_d_mook: /boot/grub/  (sorry for mistakes today)
<Hawkwind> goop2: No.  Talking about files that were already there.  Use what is there and add a line or two and be done.  I happen to know what I'm talking about.  Now, if you would stop your non-sense and help someone, it would be much more appreciated
<AtKaaZ> yes thanks intelikey  /me :zzz: -ing
<jane_d_mook> AtKaaZ: yea..  I am familiar with it.
<nnn0> relax you all, it's just NSA sending aggresive brainwaves thru the mantle :)
<jane_d_mook> Hawkwind: Your attitude in this channel is NOT helping anyone.
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: My attitude ?
<AtKaaZ> nnn0: that needs to be investigated :P
<intelikey> nnn0 no
<Sanne> Erich-K: in Konqueror, right click on the file -> properties. then click on the icon beside "Type".
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: I happen to be a regular here that knows quite a bit.  It's someone like you who marches in and whines about everything instead of doing what others suggest is what makes things bad in the channel
<D4rkly> sorry guys i have to stick up for the hawk eye he does know his stuff generally and is a dedicated member of the communinty you will see him here helping others on a daily basis
<Erich-K> Sanne: Thanks alot :)
<Sanne> Erich-K: you're welcome :)
<james_xxx> i am using a linksys wusb54g v.4 wireless adapter in kubuntu 6.06.1. i have it working, however... my computer occasionally locks up when i am surfing the internet, and i have to reboot. also, if the computer is left idle for a periiod of several hours, it often locks up and has to be rebooted. i do not know if these issues are even connected to the use of this wireless adapter....
<intelikey> D4rkly i agree he's here a lot.
<jane_d_mook> Hawkwind: I would expect a regular user to know more and LISTEN to all of the problem..
<james_xxx> ny the way, Hawkwind has bailed me out several times, and is quite knowledgable
<james_xxx> by*
<jane_d_mook> All of my res are showing in xorg..
<h3sp4wn> jane_d_mook: If you have other distro's then why not just compare the xorg.conf's from those (or just use a working one)
<jane_d_mook> I never said I had other distros on here.  I said other OS's...  there is a difference
<D4rkly> anyone know where i can get compat-libstdc++, compat-libstdc++-devel
<danny500> yoyoyo
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: Have you bothered to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yet at all ?
<azmodean> jane_d_mook: have you checked /boot/grub for a menu.lst.* file?
<jane_d_mook> Hawkwind: Must be that speed-reading they teach in schools
<jane_d_mook> Hawkwind: yes.
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: Enough of the ignorance and the attitude, seriously
<Sanne> james_xxx: strange lockups could be related to bad ram, I suggest making a memtest, the *ubuntu live cds have one, and there's should also be one in your grub menu.
<danny500> do they make any of the final fantasy games for linux?
<jane_d_mook> azmodean:  there was no backup made, but that is an easy fix.
<Hawkwind> jane_d_mook: Either do what others tell you to fix things and stop whining, or just simply ignore everyone and keep your system broken
<james_xxx> i am looking at an ubuntu forum on the wusb54g wireless adapter (not the one i used to get mine working), and the person who wrote it has blacklisted some modules that i did not blacklist, so i am wondering if that might be an issue?
<jane_d_mook> azmodean: and for hawks benefit... There was no backup made by the UPGRADE script that trashed this system
<james_xxx> Sanne: ty for that suggestion, i will do  that
<h3sp4wn> jane_d_mook: Which upgrade script ?
<jane_d_mook> The system update.
<danny500> hey
<Sanne> D4rkly: go to packages.ubuntu.com, to section "Search the contents of packages", to find out the package that provides those files.
<danny500> hey
<jane_d_mook> everything was fine up to that point
<AtKaaZ> i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from konsole and since Ctrl-c didn't work i closed it and ever since whiptail (program) is using as much cpu as it can ie. 95%
<Sanne> james_xxx: good luck :)
<goop2> danny500: maybe look for roms?
<danny500> ?
<james_xxx> Sanne: if you were me :-P... would you try blacklisting those other modules, or leave them alone?
<erov> like what ff game are you looking for, danny?
<goop2> danny500: google roms
<Hawkwind> danny500: You could run something like zsnes and download roms of the snes games and play those
<danny500> o ok
<erov> i mean.. 7 8 9 10.. no they dont make a "linux version"
<danny500> I'm looking for ff9 ff tatics
<dima_> Hi,everyone.I had a problem with xserver-xorg-core package yesterday. After upgrading the system refused to start. However, after an upgrade today, everything went well again?
<erov> 6 and under you can play, as you can in windows, with an emulatior
<goop2> danny500: I think zsnes is in adept.. Im not sure
<erov> dima_: that was known..
<dima_> Has anybody have this problem
<Kr4t05> danny500: which game do you specifically want to play?
<Agios> dima_: yes, there was a bad xorg package yesterday.
<erov> dima_: and expected behavior
<danny500> 9
<Gun_Smoke> looking for something like LimeWire?  Ideas?
<D4rkly> i have libstdc++ installed but im guessing this is different to compat-libstdc++ ??? where can i get and install the latter'
<dima_> thanks
<azmodean> there is a ps2 emulator also, don't know if there is a linux port...
<Kr4t05> danny500: you'll need pcsx
<james_xxx> Gun_Smoke: frostwire
<erov> Gun_Smoke: aMule
<Agios> dima_: got a lot of people. New package today fixed it.
<AtKaaZ> dima_: yes it was a flying bug :))
<erov> oh sorry
<Kr4t05> danny500: sudo apt-get install pcsx
<Sanne> james_xxx: unfortunately I know nothing about wireless, but I might try blacklisting, if it works for somebody else. Not very helpful, sorry.
<h3sp4wn> The zsnes in dapper is ancient (I have a package of the svn version if anyone wants it)
<intelikey> yeah  official release of the xorg bug   lol
<erov> zsnes is at 1.42 right?
<Gun_Smoke> FrostWire or aMule.. ?
<james_xxx> Sanne: your input was much appreciated
<erov> Gun_Smoke: Frostwire if you mean like LimeWire.. but they use the same protocols i believe
<danny500> I have the psx emu for linux but it don't open. d I have to right click on the ff game file and tell it to open with the psx emu?
<james_xxx> Gun_Smoke: frostwire works on the same networks as limewire, aMule is like edonkey
<h3sp4wn> erov: Alot has changed since 1.42 (in the svn tree) for example sdl at high res works alot better as does hq4x
<erov> my zsnes crashes at when i go to exit
<erov> never figured that out
<Gun_Smoke> Which has a better selection of music?
<danny500> any of you guy's play that "Abuse" game?
<erov> Gun_Smoke: cant say.. try'em both and see :p
<goop2> danny500: you probabaly need to open it from your emu.. Ive never done it with psx though
<james_xxx> Gun_Smoke: you might want to install both, but... i am not sure as i do not illegally download music anymore (except on rare occasions :-D )
<Sanne> D4rkly: You can also search for packages on packages.ubuntu.com
<danny500> any of you guy's play that "Abuse" game?
<intelikey> eeeek   will this boot  ?  -rwxr-x---  1 root root  3610169 Aug 22 19:46 vmlinux
<jane_d_mook> thanks to those that tried to help (without the obvious insults)
<Sanne> james_xxx: thanks for your kind words :)
<danny500> any of you guy's play that "Abuse" game?
<BluDog_Anchorite> !limewire > BluDog_Anchorite
<intelikey> that's 3.5m
<james_xxx> yw sanne
<h3sp4wn> erov: http://www.milkspank.com/h3sp4wn/dapper/zsnes/ (You just need http://www.milkspank.com/h3sp4wn/dapper/zsnes/zsnes_1.43-pre-h3sp4wn1_i386.deb but the source is there if you want it))
<danny500> any of you guy's play that "Abuse" game?any of you guy's play that "Abuse" game?any of you guy's play that "Abuse" game?any of you guy's play that "Abuse" game?
<james_xxx> jane was a pill....
<erov> thank you
<Kr4t05> h3sp4wn: Thanks, I may just take the time to get Super Mario World later
<danny500> hey!
<intelikey> danny500 not i.not i.not i.not i.not i.not i.not i.not i.not i.
<intelikey> :)
<danny500> ok thats all I wanted to know
<danny500> how do I join a server for it?
<danny500> ?????
<goop2> well I came in in the middle of it, saw her complaining about the whole "backup thing" and made asumptions..
<goop2> after that I noticed she had an obsession
<AtKaaZ> Helping people is not a solution; building a system that is throughly understood by its users is. (my opinion)
<AtKaaZ> uhm
<goop2> not always
<ataxic> hmm, I've tried installing 6.06 twice now with the alternate disc, when installing software (kde etc) at about 15 minutes in the install it looks like my screen times out and goes black, there are 2 white blocks in my screen and I cant get my screen back to the installation menu's
<intelikey> goop2 she/he was here to whine   and Hawkwind was just helping her/him
<Agios> AtKaaZ: when someone comes up with a system like that, let me know
<AtKaaZ> Agios: will do ;;;)
<ataxic> if this is a known issues can some point me to a workaround please?
<Agios> hehe
<intelikey> AtKaaZ you write it we'll use it
<AtKaaZ> intelikey: will do lol
<goop2> AtKaaZ: the solution is finding people willing to learn the system
<Sanne> goop2: +1
<AtKaaZ> goop2: what if the system resembles the brain's way of working
<intelikey> i have trubble understanding scripts i've written,  when they are over 200 lines long and 2 years old....
<erov> wish for a good vgba one
<AtKaaZ> goop2: it'll be intuitive i guess
<goop2> hmmm..
<azmodean> heh, hyper-n00b question, how do you install a .deb?
<erov> dpkg -i <deb>.deb
<AtKaaZ> intelikey: yes, they're lacking a higher level system that keeps all things connected (ie. strings, commands)
<azmodean> I've been installing everything through synaptic so far...
<erov> or in Konq, right click the deb and there is a menu item
<azmodean> menu item not showing up in konq
<AtKaaZ> azmodean: what item ?
<azmodean> doing the terminal version, I'll look into the konq thing once it's installed...
<AtKaaZ> azmodean: alt+F1 ?
<Sanne> ataxic: there seems to be nobody here with this installer issue you are having. You might try to search ubuntuforums, there may be some threads about such problems. I recently searched for (other) installer errors, but mine were due to bad ram.
<goop2> dont you need to cd to the file?
<ataxic> yeh I am browsing the forums, thnx
<Sanne> ataxic: good luck :)
<Sanne> ataxic: your ram is good? did a memtest?
<azmodean> atkaaz: when right-clicking on a debian package in konqueror, no menu item for installing the package appears
<AtKaaZ> azmodean: oh, my bad :-"
<ataxic> dualboot, no problems with slackware windows or bsd
<ryanakca> how do I reset kde do the default look & feel?
<ataxic> i was just curious about kubuntu
<ryanakca> how do I reset kde do the default kubuntu look & feel?
<intelikey> ataxic might i sujest turning off the power management in the bios for the install.
<goop2> ryanakca: 6.06?
<ataxic> intelikey: i've been there, I'll try that
<ataxic> i had a look at that after my second fail
<ataxic> i'll give it one more go, if it fails then i give up
<ataxic> cba :)
<AtKaaZ> azmodean: have the same issue, a menu appears but nothing specific about .deb packages -> no install
<goop2> ryanakca: its probabaly like this in the older versions too.. go to system settings and apearance
<ataxic> innabit
<intelikey> or at least set it to longest possable times  if not disabled
<ataxic> okie ta intelikey
<Sanne> ataxic: there's also a live cd, if you want to try kubuntu.
<intelikey> yes but the installer on the live CD is krap.
<ataxic> yeh, but i downloaded alternate cos I dont really like live cd, they never feel right
<goop2> ryanakca: from there you can click a "Deafalts" button on all the screens I think
<ryanakca> goop2: 6.10, but should work
<Sanne> intelikey, ataxic: I agree, I also like the alternate cd better for install, I just thought for just testing Kubuntu the live cd might be a solution.
<AtKaaZ> ataxic: yeah they feel like they're eating the CD when accessing :))
<goop2> ryanakca: defaults*
<ryanakca> goop2: yep, ty
<snowdrift> hmmm
<snowdrift> hello
<intelikey> snowdrift
<snowdrift> first time on under *nix
<Sanne> snowdrift: congrats and welcome :)
<snowdrift> ty
<goop2> w00t! more for the linux user % :D
<intelikey> welcome to the first step toward freedom
<azmodean> greets, just switched recently myself
<snowdrift> whats the easiest way to edit GRUB?
<snowdrift> im dual-booting for now
<snowdrift> i know you hate to hear that
<snowdrift> ;-)
<intelikey> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<snowdrift> kubuntu is nicer than plain ubuntu
<snowdrift> the kde interface is more what im used to
<azmodean> or alt+F2, then enter "kdesu kate", browse to /boot/grub/menu.lst if you want to stay in the gui...
<Sanne> snowdrift: lots of people dual boot, makes the transition easier, that's fine :)
<intelikey> i like kde     but i don't like you calling it more like windows......   ;/
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of a way to disable KDE keyboard shortcuts. I'm having a helluva time with a vnc session because so much crap I need to do remote matches KDE shortcuts.
<LeeJunFan> ?
<snowdrift> id like to get where i could containerize XP in a virtual machine and run what i need to there
<azmodean> snowdrift: same here, I was quite unhappy with ubuntu + Gnome, loving it with KDE
<intelikey> i thought gnome was more like windows.    guess i don't know anything about windows
<goop2> snowdrift: I find KDE far better than windows
<snowdrift> i did and update on my software
<intelikey> i'm with goop2 on htat
<intelikey> that
<snowdrift> i dont reboot at all?
<snowdrift> only if i rebuild the kernal, right?
<snowdrift> kernel
<azmodean> erm, I think Xen is supposed to be able to run XP in a VM, not sure about compatability outside of Fedora...
<intelikey> you don't have to reboot to run a different kernel.... not if you compile in support for hot loading kernels.... :)
<intelikey> but it is affectively a reboot even then....
<intelikey> just bypasses bios
<Sanne> intelikey: that sounds a bit advanced...
<intelikey> oh sorry.   i'm supposed to be a dummy.    /me forgets....
<Sanne> intelikey: no you! :) I was just afraid it may comfuse snowdrift...
<snowdrift> im already confused
<snowdrift> its ok
<Sanne> snowdrift: hehe
<intelikey> so how do i get the pointy clicky thingy to let me in without a passwd ?
<snowdrift> it will be months before im proficient
<snowdrift> how do i install firefox?
<AtKaaZ> intelikey: what u mean hot loading kernels support? /:)  does that exist?
<intelikey> adept package manager
<intelikey> !repos
<intelikey> read that ^
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<HAL9000> whats happenin
<intelikey> AtKaaZ it does indeed.   i wasn't talking through my hat.
<Sanne> ok, time for sleep, night all
<snowdrift> good night
<HAL9000> anybody in here in nebraska
<intelikey> not much joe
<HAL9000> cool
<intelikey> oh and not i
<HAL9000> does anyone in here have limewire or frostwire
<goop2> I have limewire on Windows
<HAL9000> I have it in other distros
<HAL9000> wondered how it would work in Kubuntu
<Goop2> I generaly prefer torrents
<HAL9000> yea
<HAL9000> I like torrents
<HAL9000> but i like the one step approach of share clients
<HAL9000> i noticed niether was in kubuntu's repos
<Goop2> I like being able to download full albums instead of just one song :P
<HAL9000> true
<HAL9000> at the same time it seems that its faster to use share clients
<HAL9000> not that i would use ap2p to download music or anything
<HAL9000> that would be illegal
<HAL9000> lol
<Goop2> of course
<intelikey> well i'm itchin' to see if either of these new kernels will actually boot....   but i guess i'll wait until the update finishes
<Goop2> we NEVER do illegal stuff :D
<D4rkly> anyone know the legalities of streaming media servers ?
<HAL9000> i use it strictly for educational purposes and share um..uh pictures with ppl
<HAL9000> lol
<Goop2> hehe
<D4rkly> this is the way forward as the file never leaves the server
<HAL9000> oh and porn
<HAL9000> lol
<Goop2> I thought that was included in "educational" xD
<HAL9000> oh yea
<HAL9000> i forgot
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu has applications specifically for viewing port
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu has applications specifically for viewing porn
<intelikey> it's not illegal to use dcc to move files    "unless they happen to be protected by copy right and you don't have permission"   hehhe
<h3sp4wn> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 608 kB
<fyyrest0rm> anyone have experience with wine and WoW?
<D4rkly> i do fyyrest0rm :) but maybe you can help me also :)
<D4rkly> i cant get it running with -opengl
<pierreth> hello
<intelikey> D4rkly i think streaming falls under the heading of 'rebroad casting'   so check the applicable laws on such
<fyyrest0rm> D4rkly: I'm not even that far..Im getting an error about a missing opengl32.dll lol
<pierreth> how can i know if some material is supported by Kubuntu?
<D4rkly> oh i didnt get that error did you use adept to install it ?
<D4rkly> cool thanks intel
<intelikey> "material is supported"  read the docs that come with it
<fyyrest0rm> D4rkly: nope..followed the directions at winehq to compile it
<pierreth> intelikey: the doc of the material?
<snowdrift> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 608 kB
<snowdrift> HAHAHA
<snowdrift> caught!
<Goop2> haha
<intelikey> anything supported by ubuntu will have ubuntu docs     unless you care to narrow the list a bit  i can't do much more than that.
<pierreth> intelikey: I must go to the ubuntu site to know?
<HAL9000> whats ur favorite distro?
<nick_> ubuntu
<pierreth> kubuntu
<HAL9000> PCLOS
<nick_> i got kde and gnome
<Goop2> Ive only used Kubuntu, but I wanna try Gentoo
<D4rkly> ok i just installed it from the wine repos. I wanted to build it but got an error installing dependencies saying they may break other things
<nick_> any1 else got both
<HAL9000> Gentoo is my old favorite
<HAL9000> I also like slax
<ubuntu> Hi there
<HAL9000> has anyone else in here use PCLINUXOS
<intelikey> pierreth can you be more vague ?     just what exactly is it you want to know about ?
<pierreth> intelikey: lol! I want to buy a PC for Kubuntu, I want to know how can I choose something that is going to work
<HAL9000> i run a dual boot with kubuntu and Windows
<tpelton> hi
<ubuntu> I have a slight problem. I am trying to install Ubuntu on a RAID1 array on nForce 4 SATA, and during the partition part, the drives show up as seperate drives. What should I do?
<tpelton> new kubunut user, not new to linux
<HAL9000> I also run a dual boot with PCLOS nad Gentoo 2006
<Goop2> HAL9000: same
<HAL9000> and*
<tpelton> having problems with sound
<tpelton> kde sound works
<tpelton> kaffeine and amorak and a game that uses also doesn't
<tpelton> *alsa
<thompa> HAL9000: im also running sabayon
<tpelton> searched forums
<tpelton> no joy
<intelikey> pierreth supported hardware    ahhh     there is a web page on things that linux is know to work well with.   google can find it for you.
<tpelton> why would kde (arts) sound work
<HAL9000> sabayon, never tried
<thompa> its gentoo live dvd
<tpelton> and not other stuff ?
* trpr_ types "ubuntu hardware" into google and gets a slew of hardware compatibility related links.
<Goop2> I forgot how I fixed that :\
<thompa> HAL9000: has nvidia and compiz working live
<intelikey> pierreth also if you have a list of hardware you care to ask about you can ask here  or in #ubuntu  and probably find someone that has tried it.
<thompa> dvds play right off cause its from italy i guess and not restricted,
<HAL9000> whats that thompa
<pierreth> intelikey: ok, sorry for my English, some I must search about Linux and not about Kubuntu
<thompa> sabayon linux
<HAL9000> cool
<tpelton> kde sound works, kaffeine and amarok don't ?
<trpr_> pierreth: subtitute ubuntu for kubuntu in your search if you want more results
<pierreth> trpr_: OK
<ubuntu> anyone?
<HAL9000> PCLINUXOS comes with nvidia and ati drivers
<thompa> HAL9000: i got it on one laptop but wireless problems, and on amd64 sata it just wont work
<intelikey> yes  generally speaking pierreth if linux supports it then *buntu does.   and vise verse.
<HAL9000> wirless probs with pclos?
<intelikey> a
<HAL9000> which version
<tpelton> kde sound works, kaffeine and amarok doesn't ?
<thompa> HAL9000: yep, newest
<HAL9000> tryp.93a junior
<ubuntu> I guess not...
<thompa> HAL9000: i installed edgy eft on it
<tpelton> anyone ? kde sound works, kaffeine and amarok don't ...
<HAL9000> try to go back to p.92 then
<Goop2> thats how mine was when I installed it.. I wish I could remember how I fixed it
<HAL9000> what are ur laptop specs
<thompa> i might
<Goop2> ooh
<Goop2> I remember now
<intelikey> ubuntu maybe someone in #ubuntu  can answer that, if you don't get an answer here
<tpelton> goop2, you talking to me ?
<thompa> its a sony vaio 660/w centrino
<thompa> overheats
<Goop2> tpelton: yep
<ubuntu> Thanks, I'll try
<HAL9000> i had an overheat problem on my old ass hp
<Goop2> tpelton: Im pretty sure it was xine that wasnt working
<thompa> HAL9000: the worst heaters are sony
<Goop2> tpelton: look that up in adept
<HAL9000> had to get klaptop i believe
<intelikey> eeeeek ! tty22 [root@/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15]  make modules-install
<tpelton> ok ?
<HAL9000> sonys run hot ?
<intelikey> make: *** No rule to make target `modules-install'.  Stop.
<tpelton> i have an also game that doesn't have sound too ...
<HAL9000> never had a sony
<tpelton> i'm thinking it's also or something ...
<tpelton> *alsa
<thompa> HAL9000: vaio with nvidia is hot , can go to 95C
<Goop2> tpelton: also it might be your volume.. I had to fix that cause alot of stuff was muted
<tpelton> goop2, i've played with alsamixer ... and again, kde "test sound" works
<HAL9000> hot
<tpelton> it's just that _other_ apps don't ...
<tpelton> very weird
<That> any1 got problems with amarok
<thompa> HAL9000: anyway edgy is going to be best
<Goop2> tpelton: ok.. I think I installed xine or sumthin.. thats in Adept
<That> its skips all my songs
<ryanakca> goop2: didn't work :(
<That> need help [lz
<tpelton> goop2, ok ... i'll take a look at that
<HAL9000> cool
<intelikey> well i'm gone to test new kernel builds   wish me anger management  :)
<thompa> HAL9000: im running edgy and its very fast, cool apps: tomboy notes and disk space info
<Goop2> ryanakca: whats wrong with yours?
<ryanakca> Goop2: remember, revert to default theme?
<That> bye'
<Goop2> ryanakca: oh that..
<thompa> bye too
<Goop2> ryanakca: Im not sure what the default stuff in 6.10 is.. sorry
<ubuntu> Yay! They had the answer: Just use the iso with the text-based installer. I'm out!
<Goop2> ryanakca: I mean.. oops.. 6.10? :P
<ryanakca> Goop2: 6.10, edgy eft, the ruling salamander of the world. ;P
<Goop2> haha
<Goop2> wait.. isnt dapper the latest??
<Hawkwind> Latest stable, yes
<Hawkwind> Edgy is the latest beta version
<Goop2> ooh.. I never knew about that..
<damian_> how do I upgrade to the 2.6.17 kernel?
<Goop2> ryanakca: does it look the same as dapper?
<ryanakca> Goop2: no, it's purple
<Goop2> ryanakca: is the default button not there?
<Goop2> ryanakca: or not working?
<ryanakca> Goop2: yes, it's there... just doesn't work
<tpelton> goop2: i have xine stuff installed ... any other thoughts ?
<tpelton> i _dont_ have the arts xine installed though ...
<tpelton> it seems like it is something funny with also
<tpelton> *alsa
<james_xxx> wow , after i installed the update on my xubuntu box, i was no longer connected to the net, and when i rebooted, x would not come up....
<tpelton> i have an alsa application that doesn't work either
<Goop2> tpelton: maybe... mp3 suport?
<tpelton> i don't think that would affect my flight sim software
<Goop2> tpelton: I guess not :p
<tpelton> ok, thanks man
<Goop2> does amaroK work?
<Goop2> ryanakca: maybe youll just have to test them all :\
<Goop2> ryanakca: I did that once.. its frustrating, but they do have the colors next to the names
<Goop2> oh wait.. actualy the display would help too :P
<actinic> most of the irc intro url's don't work
<Goop2> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 608 kB
<Goop2> AAHAHAHA
<erov> haha
<soulrider> hi
<rrbiz> hi soulrdier
<Goop2> hello good sir
<Goop2> :P
<soulrider> hello
<rrbiz> I'm having a smoth ride on kubuntu myself here ;)
<soulrider> kubuntu rocks, doesnt it?
<Gh0st75> yep, sure does
<Goop2> yes.. I must say Im riding quite smoothly myself
<rrbiz> other than kde runaway program catcher on my kicker as applet, keeps prompting me with CPU hogs ;)
<rrbiz> otherwise yep kubuntu's rocking
<Goop2> hehe
<Gh0st75> still can't get a couple things working like i did in windoze, but gettin close to 100% conversion
<Goop2> I had it on there for about 5 minutes before I got sick of it xD
<Erich-K> Is there a way to remove the Desktop Panel thing?
<Goop2> desktop panel?
<rrbiz> you mean like auto hide it?
<Erich-K> The thing with the 4 desktops to select from
<Gh0st75> i think he means the desktop chooser, where you have multiple desktops available down by the clocl
<Erich-K> I want to remove it, i only need one desktop
<Gh0st75> clock even
<Erich-K> Exactly
<Goop2> configure desktops
<Gh0st75> i wouldn't mind knowin if it was possible to remove that as well, i too only require one desktop
<rrbiz> yeah right click on kicker(taskbar) and go to options
<Goop2> I use all of them
<Erich-K> All i can do from there is set it to 1 desktop but the box is still there
<Gh0st75> i have it set to 1 desktop as opposed to 4 in the config, but it still puts the chooser there
<Admiral_Chicago> i dont think you understand the usefulness of multiple desktops...
<Admiral_Chicago> but to each his own
<Goop2> remove applet
<soulrider> Admiral_Chicago: i got them deactivated, because i dont undertsand it :P
<Erich-K> Ahhh
<Erich-K> I had to unlock panels
<rrbiz> Admiral: how do u use 4 desktops ?
<Erich-K> Then i could remove, Thanks guys
<Goop2> click on the one you want to use
<rrbiz> I mean what do u  put on them
<Gh0st75> i wager most windows users like us wouldn't be used to multiple desktops...i'm sure there's a use for them, but have yet to see the advantage for my personal use
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, right clikc at the menu bar...send to Desktop #2 etc
<Goop2> I put what Im working on on one and everything else on another
<Admiral_Chicago> I use one for web, one for IM, one for music, and one for work
<soulrider> yea but... dunno. i dont find it that useful
<soulrider> in that case, yes
<soulrider> Gh0st75: i agree on the widnows users comment
<Goop2> I didnt understand it at first, but I tried to find ways of using them, now Im always using them
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, i do because I don't like so much stuff in the panel
<Gh0st75> erich-K: where did you get the option to remove it?
<Goop2> right click kicker
<Goop2> remove applet
<Gh0st75> kicker?
<Goop2> thats what they called the taskbar
<Gh0st75> oh, gotcha...good to know as well
<Gh0st75> nice, that takes care of that
<D4rkly> anyone know how i can repair a previous installation ?
<Gh0st75> isn't there a repair option when you boot to the kubuntu cd?
<rrbiz> Admiral_chigaco: good idea on splitting up apps in desktops
<soulrider> Admiral_Chicago: i send the stuff to another desktop, but i still get the bar son my kicker
<soulrider> cant i send that too ?
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, configure desktops...
<Goop2> I think thats what most people do.. I usualy app split too
<Goop2> exept everythings on desktop1 right now and it looks messy.. :\
<Goop2> soooo..
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, brb
<Goop2> pin down the stuff Im working on, switch desktops, unpin
<Erich-K> I prefer only one desktop
<Gh0st75> i never have a cluttered desktop anyway
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider, actually, system settings, taskbar, show windows from all desktops
<Gh0st75> i try to keep things as neat as possible
<Erich-K> I mostly only have 2-3 apps open anyway
<Goop2> at the moment I have 9
<Gh0st75> i seldom have more than 3 open
<soulrider> thanks Admiral_Chicago, iw as actually asking aobut the opposite, but this worked :)
<Gh0st75> usually ktorrent, konversation, and kopete
<Erich-K> I have Konversation, XMMS and Firefox
<Goop2> Gaim, lots of firefox windows.. kate..
<Goop2> usualy
<Goop2> often system settings
<Erich-K> I use tabs :)
<Goop2> I use both
<soulrider> i like Opera
<Erich-K> Mmm
<Goop2> Ive only used IE and Firefox
<Erich-K> I find firefox is more supported though
<Gh0st75> i've been giving konqueror a try, and i've no complaints
<soulrider> does the pager tell me if a widnow in another desktp needs atention ?
<Goop2> I started using firefox soon after some malway totaly skrewed IE on Windoze
<Goop2> malware*
<soulrider> me tto
<soulrider> ive used both firefox and opera
<soulrider> but i prefer opera
<soulrider> besides
<soulrider> less people use it which can be ana dvantage
<Gh0st75> only drawback to konqueror is that bank sites don't like it
<soulrider> at least for windoze users
<soulrider> but in linux its the same
<Agios> speaking of IE: http://news.com.com/2100-1002_3-6108490.html?part=rss&tag=6108490&subj=news
<Agios> IE patch carries security bug
<Gh0st75> i found firefox too slow loading, like netscrape slow...but i read there are tweaks to optimize that
<soulrider> lol
<Goop2> yeah there are
<soulrider> www.opera.com ;)
<Goop2> Ill find them if you want
<Goop2> give you a link
<soulrider> "could remotely take complete control of an affected system"
<soulrider> creepy
<Erich-K> Be right back
<cozomo> hi, where could I get the kubuntu kernel sources packages?
<soulrider> kernel.org ?
<Gh0st75> s'cool goop2, appreciate the offer but they're easy to find and it's too late for me to be tinkerin with the computer any more tonight
<Goop2> speedy firefox http://www.i-hacked.com/content/view/59/42/
<Gh0st75> if i can get dvd::rip workin tonight that'll be my linux adventure for the day....will probably focus on gettin epsxe workin again then
<timothy> is there some program that I can run at the command line that will list all running processes and let me kill one of them?
<Agios> ps aux, kill -9 <pid>
<Erich-K> Is there a way i can use Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V in konsole?
<a-priori> timothy: top does that
<rrbiz> why not just use crtl esc and use gui?
<cozomo> how do I get glxgears to display FPS?
<Goop2> Erich-K: its.. um..
<rrbiz> glxgear printfps
<Agios> glxgears -printfps
<Erich-K> Goop2: Nevermind. I found it :)
<Goop2> Erich-K: I dont remember the shortcut, but I usualy right click to paste
<Jack_Sparrow> shift-ctrl-V sometimes
<rrbiz> It's be nice if you could mouse over the edges into other desktop screens
<Erich-K> I just changed the key-combo in configure shortcuts
<rrbiz> it'd*
<Goop2> in breezy there was a bug (I asume) where hitting ctrl-V would paste and enter
<Goop2> that was annoying
<timothy> rrbiz: because I didn't have enough ram left to load it
<rrbiz> timothy: I forgot the question lol
<timothy> rrbiz: there should be a scroll bar to your right...
<rrbiz> lol, yeah I tried digging it up, okay let me go back in time
<rrbiz> oh for ctrl esc?
<rrbiz> timothy: you running on low resouces with your pc?
<timothy> rrbiz: no, just had an unruly application.
<rrbiz> oh
<Gh0st75> anyone here use psx emulators? wondering if pscx is as good as epsxe
<Erich-K> How do i set firefox 2.0 as my default browser? I installed it and all, but links still open with 1.5
<Gh0st75> er i mean pcsx
<Kevin_> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Agios> Erich-K: kcontrol
<intelikey> how big can a kernel be and still boot on an old system ?
<Agios> Erich-K: kde components, default applications
<intelikey> obviously not 50m   but what is the limit ?
<Erich-K> Agios: Thanks mate :)
<Agios> np
<fyyrest0rm> anyone have an idea about what i may have wrong with my wine/WoW setup? I'm getting very low fps (9-12)
<timothy> is there a way to end all taskes of a certian name?
<a-priori> timothy: killall
<intelikey> sudo killall <named-process>
<Erich-K> How do i change permissions of a folder via konsole, so everyone can access/modify/etc?
<intelikey> sudo killall sudo        :)
<intelikey> chmod 777 dir/
<intelikey> sudo that ^
<pierreth> is kubuntu works well on amd64?
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> pierreth yes  but you may want to run 32bit on it....  depends on your needs.
<Erich-K> intelikey: Thanks
<pierreth> intelikey: why?
<Erich-K> For the folder permission help
<vursitis> well you can also download a version of kubuntu specificaly made for the 64bit processor
<intelikey> there is 64bit *buntb  and 32bit *buntu
<pierreth> why would i want the 32 bit version on 64 bit processor?
<intelikey> Erich-K yes you are quite welcome
<intelikey> pierreth because somethings don't run in 64 bit space yet.
<pierreth> the 32 bit version is more compatible?
<intelikey> pierreth and 32 bit runs well on 64bit boxes also.
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Yes, much more so
<intelikey> yes
<nick_> can some 1 help me with amarok
<Hawkwind> nick_: What kind of help do you need ?
<intelikey> 64bit is still growing.  give it another year or two.
<nick_> it skips all my songs
<nick_> it wont play any of them
<pierreth> so it is better to run 32 unless i know that the stuff that i want run on 64 bit
<nick_> the only media player that works is xmms
<Hawkwind> nick_: Have you added mp3 support ?
<nick_> yer
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove amarok   ?
<intelikey> oh not htat.
<Hawkwind> intelikey: LOL.  I was wondering where you were going with that
<intelikey> that
<Hawkwind> nick_: mp3's play in other things such as xmms or something ?
<pierreth> what will be the performance of the 32 bit with the 64 bit processor?
<intelikey> skips all my songs   sounds to me like it's output is misconfigured maybe.   it may be playing them all really fast because there is no output.....  i have seen that.
<nick_> im playing Mp3s and ive got media players such as noatun and beep ,Vlc and Mplayer but they all skip songs im think about switching to gstreamer
<nick_> would that help
<Hawkwind> intelikey: I know xmms does that when there isn't mp3 support, or it's misconfigured as well.
<D4rkly> is it worth updating to kde 345 ?
<Hawkwind> nick_: If they all skip songs, then it sounds like you don't have mp3 support set up yet
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: It's risky.  It has issues
<Hawkwind> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> nick_: ^^^^^^^^^^
<nick_> k
<nick_> cheers
<D4rkly> am i better off staying with the current one then ?
<intelikey> pierreth if you want to learn a little about it first, (and there are docs)  you can run 64bit and setup a 32bit chrooted env to run things that are not 64bit'ish
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: Current being what version ?
<nick_> ive got to go
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: If you mean 3.5.3, then that's up to you.  I went to 3.5.4 but had to revert back to 3.5.4 due to issues with konqueror running outside of KDE
<nick_> thank you 4 yur help
<Hawkwind> nick_: You're welcome
<Kevin_> hey can anyone point me to a good ftp server program i can use?
<intelikey> Kevin_  apt-cache search ftp | grep server
<Agios> or apt-get install proftpd :)
<Kevin_> what one is better?
<Agios> his will list numerous options
<intelikey> Agios if you like proftpd  yes   or ncftpd    or ....
<Agios> better is subjective
<pierreth> intelikey: would this be the best way to go?
<Kevin_> Agios it will not let me do it ur way
<Agios> Kevin_: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Agios> if you want to use proftpd
<Kevin_> something about being unavailiable
<intelikey> pierreth yes.  if you don't mind having to do some configuring    read the docs on setting up a chroot @ ubuntu.com
<Agios> pierreth: I would suggest running 32 bit for now. Too many issues with 64 bit.
<Agios> Kevin_: use intelikey's command and it will list your available options
<intelikey> pierreth and also the learning curve is higher for 64bit,    don't expect everything to "just work" as they say.
<D4rkly> i cant update amarok it says commit would break packages ?
<intelikey> or config you repos
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jordanR> where is the file for gaim that has all your friend located?
<Agios> jordanR: I think that is stored on the server
<Agios> at least for some protocols
<intelikey> D4rkly kubuntu-desktop ?     if so remove it then update.
<jordanR> well i mean on your pc. I forgot all my password and i want to copy the file to my notebook
<pierreth> i want to run java, is the 32 OK for that?
<trappist> jordanR: there's a directory in your home directory called .gaim - that has everything.
<trappist> pierreth: the 32 what?
<pierreth> bit
<intelikey> yes
<trappist> pierreth: are you running a 32bit system, or amd64?
<pierreth> trappist: now, i am on pcc32, i would like to buy a pc
<intelikey> pierreth and there is no 64 bit flash    (but flash is evil anyway)
<trappist> you mean ppc?
<pierreth> ppc i mean
<trappist> pierreth: you'd need a ppc jre
<jordanR> trappist: it is not in my home folder
<pierreth> i have eclipse running on my ppc
<trappist> jordanR: it's hidden (because it starts with a .)
<trappist> jordanR: whatever you're using to look at files, tell it to show hidden files.  or if you're in a console, ls -A
<jordanR> trappist: ok thanks
<intelikey> to see  .files   ls -A
<pierreth> it is sad that i must live the ppc to run flash and all the java stuff
<pierreth> otherwise, everything works just fine
<intelikey> or click the show hidden in konq
<D4rkly> should i enable universe and multiverse ?
<D4rkly> when doing an upgrade
<trappist> pierreth: that's what happens with proprietary software - we don't have the source available to recompile for other platforms.
<trappist> D4rkly: sure, why not?
<D4rkly> ok
<pierreth> trappist: stupid proprietary!! take make us slave!
<pierreth> i hate that
<intelikey> D4rkly yes.   why wouldn't you enable all the repos ?
<trappist> pierreth: the good news is, sun says they're going to open-source java.
<D4rkly> wasnt sure if they were stable or in dev
<intelikey> trappist that does it.   as long as i'm lagging i'm not answering anymore questions.  you type the answer before i see the question........
<pierreth> trappist: i am not so sure about this
<D4rkly> trappist yay java FTW
<trappist> D4rkly: it's all stable.  the only reason not to enable multiverse is that it contains software whose licenses don't jibe with Ubuntu's license, and you may have legal or religious issues with it.
<D4rkly> oh right
<D4rkly> im a java dev
<pierreth> D4rkly: do you think java will go open source?
<D4rkly> trappist any idea how to port j2me personal profile to other arm based linux devices
<Erich-K> I love linux :)
<D4rkly> im not sure
<trappist> pierreth: there are already open source jres available.  sun's isn't.  yet.
<trappist> D4rkly: nope
<D4rkly> sun FTW :)
<trappist> D4rkly: I give java a wide berth.
<pierreth> trappist: yes but there are fully compatible
<trappist> pierreth: not quite, no.
<intelikey> D4rkly ah... the repos are not devided by stace of development,  but rather by  activly supported (main)  free but not supported by the *buntu team (universe)  and  less than free (multiverse)   to even closed source non-free (restricted)
<intelikey> state of ^
<D4rkly> ok cool :)
<pierreth> trappist: i cannot run limewire for example
<trappist> pierreth: correct.  that requires sun's jre.
<intelikey> the division on development is  the release    dapper (stable)   edgy (devel)
<intelikey> until edgy is released then they work on the next one.
<fyyrest0rm> ok..help lol. I rebooted just now and my screen res has gone all wonky..stuck in 640x480 mode and it wont let me change it
<intelikey> D4rkly so then a line like this includes all four of the source catagories ...
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<D4rkly> cool thanx :)
<D4rkly> quick reboot brb
<intelikey> fyyrest0rm sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   might help you there.
<intelikey> i get lots and lots of "warning blah is deprecated"   from this latest kernel source......
<intelikey> it may be that it's not supposed to be compiled with gcc-4.0.3    idk
<pierreth> would it possible to buy a pc without a hard drive and boot using a external firewire drive?
<Vursitis-X> ummmmm it is possible to boot from a network or usb device but you might have to build the computer
<intelikey> sure. pierreth you can order a kit with what you want in it.
<dr_willis> pierreth,  external firewire will still be slow compared to an internal.
<dr_willis> pierreth,  now an external SATA - now thats handy
<intelikey> or boot a grub cd
<pierreth> why slow? my mac is booting in firewire and it is fast
<dr_willis> but it all depends on what job you are trying to do. And how ya want to do this song & Dance. :P
<osiris> !limewire > osiris
<intelikey> hehhe i might have been talking through my hat that time.
<dr_willis> what speed is the firewire on the mac? how fast is the firewire on the pc?
<dr_willis> compared to a decent sata  drive.
<pierreth> 400 on the mac, on the pc, i don't know wet
<intelikey> gurb can only boot what bios can read.
<dr_willis> I was thinking USB2 was faster then the 400 speed firewire.
<dr_willis> and usb2 is nasty slow at times.
<pierreth> no firewire is faster
<dr_willis> i was thinking firewire 800 was faster. Not Firewire 400
<dr_willis> but heck - its sort of RARE to even have a firewire hd. :P
<pierreth> ok, but my drive is 400
<osiris> !java > osiris
<dr_willis> firewire just hasent taken off like  they said it would.
<pierreth> firewire is important for a lot of applications
<dr_willis> about the only use i see common for it now a days is for the dv camcorders.
<intelikey> osiris /msg ubotu java     does the same thing but we don't see it... :)
<timothy> that is because in moste cases it is the device that is slow and not the connection
<pierreth> for music...
<Erich-K> Electric sheep doesn't seem to work, any ideas?
<timothy> so a usb2 hd will only read at 30mbps when usb2.0 can transfer at 480mbps because the drive is slow
<Erich-K> When i click to test it, it doesn't do anything
<dr_willis> Ive seen some external usb2 raid box's :P
<pierreth> usb 2 is slower than firewire 400
<dr_willis> but i moved all my external usb drives internal a few mo ago.
<intelikey> usb network ?
<botlrokit> howdy kids
<pierreth> so it would be as fast as the mac if i have a good card on the pc?
<botlrokit> anyone here running Kubuntu on an Acer laptop?
<dr_willis> well that would make sence.. the drive is proberly the bottleneck.
<pierreth> should i check if the bios can boot with the firewire?
<fyyrest0rm> ok..did the dkpg-recongigure xserv-xorg and i'm back to a decent screen res..but now my glx stuff seems to be gone :(
<fyyrest0rm> *reconfigure
<intelikey> oh NO !    "Setting up xserver-xorg-core (1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4) ... "  <<<---- is that the official bug release ?   or did i get a newer bug ?
<dr_willis> pierreth,  can ya think of a reason to NOT check? :P   if you plan on trying it, you should check the bios to see if it can boot off of 'removeable media/storeage'  it not.. well its time for plan B.
<dr_willis> lol
<dr_willis> i aint doing any updates for a week!
<pierreth> dr_willis: i don't have to check for these kind of things on mac, this is why i think this way
* intelikey had a policy of   "if it aint broke and costing $1000 a day, don't upgrade it"   and is thinking very seriously about returning to it.
<dr_willis> you dont want to get me started on the problems i had with my mac. :)
<dr_willis> which is now sitting quietly in the garrage. :)
<pierreth> dr_willis: i am sorry, but my mac mini works perfectly like all macs that i had
<intelikey> yeah mac's are either lame or leet, and the only differance is your perspective at the moment   :)
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: which mack.
<dr_willis> pierreth,  yea.. sure
<unix_infidel> mac*
<dr_willis> got an imacDV - need one? :P
<dr_willis> its my spare 'ssh terminal' i use for emergancies
<pierreth> dr_willis: no, don't know about this one
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: nah, if you find one of those clamshell ones.
<thompa> edgy is an easy kernel upgrade
<unix_infidel> i'm down for that P
<dr_willis> unix_infidel,  heh - dont need one of those.
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: i'm saying...if YOU find one of those and want to sell them  :P
<unix_infidel> i'll buy it in a snap :)
<dr_willis> Heh.. ebay!
<dr_willis> :P
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: too expensive on ebay.
<unix_infidel> i'm looking for sub100
<pierreth> lol
<unix_infidel> heck, for 300 i can buy a friggin awesome amd64 machine.
<fyyrest0rm> can someone please help me? I have no glx after reconfiguring xorg
<thompa> i just got amd64 duo core
<dr_willis> seen linux box's at the stor for  $130 or so now. :P
<intelikey> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thompa> there are some cheap hps coming maybe just format windos out first
<unix_infidel> thompa: cheap hp's coming??
<intelikey> dr_willis hmm it costs that much to fill the fuel tank on a land-yhat  just to go get one.
<dr_willis> These $130 box's use that AMD 1750 Semperon (?) cpu i think. :P
<thompa> i think im going to be sorry cause i got mine a month ago
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: i'm talking like 250 for a amd64 3500 with 1GB ram and a 250GB hd.
<dr_willis> unix_infidel,  bah! over kill. :P
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: for linux maybe.
<dr_willis> lol.
<dr_willis> my main box is 'low end' these days
<dr_willis> one of the Joys of Linux. :)
<intelikey> unix_infidel where is this box ?      you just may have my intrest peeked ?
<Gun_Smoke> Is there a GUI temperature monitor?
<dr_willis> One good thing about Windows Vista - hopefully the cost of the hardware will get cheaper.. then ya can have some really kicking machines for $200
<intelikey> Gun_Smoke gkrealm    maybe
<thompa> is there a link to the repositories on the net?
<thompa> ive botched mine up
<unix_infidel> erm, amd64 3700
<timothy> gun: cpuinfo
<timothy> !cpuinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpuinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timothy> how do I create a bot entry?
* unix_infidel hopes there's some decent deals over labor day.
<thompa> so whats aiglx?
<intelikey> timothy you submit a sujestion   !blah is your definition of blah
<Gun_Smoke> intelikey:  I didn't find it in Synaptic
<thompa> !aiglx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aiglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timothy> !cpuinfo is http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33257
<intelikey> Gun_Smoke i typo'd that   gkrellm
<thompa> !alglx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faked_> Hey, I'm trying to switch from an ethernet connection to a wireless connection, but everytime I enable the wireless driver in my network settings it just automatically disables itsself, how can I fix this problem?
<intelikey> but i'm not sure it does temp Gun_Smoke
<timothy> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<timothy> gun install lmsensors it has a gui now
<intelikey> timothy gui now.... woo whooo
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> lm-sensors - utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<apallo19> mmmmmm gooey
<faked_> Hey, I'm trying to switch from an ethernet connection to a wireless connection, but everytime I enable the wireless driver in my network settings it just automatically disables itsself, how can I fix this problem?
<intelikey> interesting     hddtemp - Utility to monitor the temperature of your hard drive
<rrbiz> faked_: you're prob better off using konsole, with ifconfig
<apallo19> is there a command or app that tells the ammount of time my machine's been running?
<intelikey> Gun_Smoke this is what you want.    ksensors - lm-sensors frontend for KDE
<dr_willis> uptime
<apallo19> is it really that simple?
<apallo19> heh
<intelikey> yep it's linux
<apallo19> faked: try sudo ifdown -a
<faked_> rrbiz: Fine with me, 'cept...I'm kinda new to linux, dunno how to use this "ifconfig"
<D4rkly> what was the command to reconfigure x
<apallo19> then ifup <name of the eth card>
<apallo19> *sudo ifup
<intelikey> D4rkly sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pierreth> i am looking at the gateway gt4015e, how can i know it will works with linux?
<D4rkly> is this the best way to change resolution ?
<Gun_Smoke> intelikey:  I'd like to know what temp sensors I have, and what the temps are.
<intelikey> D4rkly only if you cant just change them in the kcontrol
<intelikey> Gun_Smoke yeah lm-sensor  and  ksensors    that's the ticket
<apallo19> does ksensors depend on lm-sensor?
<intelikey> that's what it says
<intelikey> ksensors - lm-sensors frontend for KDE
<apallo19> ahh
<intelikey> ktemperature - monitor the system temperature
<intelikey> wmgtemp - Temperature sensor dockapp for Window Maker
<intelikey> wmtemp - WM dock applet displaying lm_sensors temperature values
<intelikey> here's another one
<intelikey> xmbmon - Hardware monitoring without kernel dependencies (X client)
<pierreth> is there a place to buy linux computers?
<intelikey> Description: Hardware monitoring without kernel dependencies (X client)
<intelikey>  (x)mbmon allows you to monitor hardware status using your motherboard's
<intelikey>  sensors. This information can be: temperatures, voltages and/or fan speeds.
<dr_willis> pierreth,  walmart.com  , Frys electroncs, Tigerdirect.com  ,  MonarchComputers.com
<apallo19> better option would be to build your own...
<pierreth> dr_willis: but it is hard to know if it is compatible...
<fyyrest0rm> 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 good?
<intelikey> yeah anything you get form some if not all of those will be rh7.1
<dr_willis> pierreth,  Huh? if its comming with linux preinstalled.... :P whats hard to know?
<dr_willis> I think the Linspire disrto/site has a list of sites/stores also.
<pierreth> dr_willis: there is computer with linux preinstalled?
<dr_willis> pierreth,  i just listed several sites that sell them :P
<pierreth> dr_willis: whitout proprietary drivers?
<dr_willis> walmart.com has been doing it for  2+ years now I think.
<pierreth> cool, i didn't know
<dr_willis> some come wth no disrto.. or pick your disrto.
<pierreth> but not in canada i think
<intelikey> sure.   that's not a bad idea.    buy a linux box then install linux on it     lol
<dr_willis> in Canada there is that Sub300.com  or sub500.com site
<dr_willis> theres getting to be a Lot of 'low end' linux machine sites out.
<pierreth> OK
<fyyrest0rm> adept is wanting me to upgrade my xorg to 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4. Is it safe to do so now?
<NeoChaosX> fyyrest0rm: yes
<intelikey> fyyrest0rm seems to be, yes
<DigitalNinja> Anyone using superkaramba
<dr_willis> lots of people do
<dr_willis> :P
<fyyrest0rm> thanks
<fyyrest0rm> off topic: can anyone else hit worldofwarcraft.com or is it just me?
<fdoving> fyyrest0rm: can't.
<fyyrest0rm> fdoving: thanks
<NeoChaosX> nope
<fyyrest0rm> sucks..just ready to add more time and can't hit the site lol
<intelikey> fyyrest0rm it's down.
<fyyrest0rm> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> and i'm bout down tooooooo
<spazz> How do I install w32codecs the easiest way?
<apallo19> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<spazz> and .. is it better to install it with automatix
<spazz> or .. another script if i want multiple codecs
<spazz> or ..
<apallo19> you should get libxine-extracodecs
<ironfroggy> does wine include d3d libraries
<spazz> instead of w32codecs?
<dr_willis> ironfroggy,  i hear that wine can play some Direct3d games now.  so thats a yes.,
<faked_> Hey, I'm trying to use ifconfig to get one of my network interfaces (my wireless one) to work but I dunno the syntax to activate it. I tried $ ifconfig eth1 up, but it said "permission denied"
<apallo19> you need to put sudo in front of that
<ironfroggy> i just installed it with apt and installed Oblivion, which winehq.com says it can run, but it can't find the d3d DLL so im confused.
<apallo19> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<faked_> Tried sudo
<faked_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<faked_> that's what it returned.
<apallo19> try sudo ifup eth2
<apallo19> *eth1
<faked_> ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<spazz> I tried sudo apt-get and it said could not get lock
<spazz> unable to lock the admin directory
<spazz> wtf.
<ironfroggy> spazz: have adept open?
<spazz> ... ah. no i didnt open it, but it was in the tray
<spazz> it starts up with kubuntu .. looks like
<apallo19> kill adept
<spazz> closed it
<spazz> still doing the same thing
<apallo19> another app locked it...
<faked_> so what should I do now?
<spazz> like what? how do i fix it
<apallo19> faked: do sudo ifdown eth1
<apallo19> then sudo ifup eth1
<ironfroggy> what are the (if any) command line wlan facilities?
<lnxkde> someone here have made his own desktop live/install cd?
<ironfroggy> for example, how do i specify which network to connect to on the command line?
<faked_> okay it keeps doing this
<spazz> argh this wont work
<faked_> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
<faked_> send_packet: Network is down
<apallo19> i dunno then,,,
<faked_> clearly, the network is down. >_> how do I make it work?
<faked_> oh.
<dr_willis> lnxkde,  SLAX is very easy to customize
<spazz> How do I fix Ktorrent ... from stalling?
<dr_willis> spazz,  it halting at 99.99% done?
<spazz> I've had a few do that before, but ... generally just slow speeds and stalling every 5 seconds lol
<spazz> heard that it was common problem
<spazz> its some setting
<dr_willis> ktorrent takes up 99% of CPU on my system
<dr_willis> theres a few bugs they need to iron out.
<lnxkde> dr_willis I need something to install kubuntu with all codecs, and added IDEs and soem nice C++ and dev things plus media capabilities
<dr_willis> it was hanging at 99% for everything - untill i closed/reopened it.. then it would finish
<spazz> whats the best client to use?
<dr_willis> spazz,  im using 'wine utorrent.exe' at the moment.
<spazz> lnxkde - u and me both lol let me know what u find out the easiest way to do it
<dr_willis> spazz,  and Thats only using like 3% cpu according to TOP
<actinic> has the 'apt-get install xserver-xorg-core' bug been fixed?
<spazz> yea i was using utorrent on my last install
<spazz> just couldnt download more than like 2gb
<dr_willis> i just keep a history of my apt-get commands. :) and write my own script
<spazz> fat32 dont support big files
<dr_willis> why even use fat32 any more :P
<spazz> its wine
<dr_willis> xp can read/write to linux partitions now :)
<spazz> but .. thats what wine uses
<spazz> lol
<dr_willis> what does fat32 have to do with wine?
<spazz> ... has to do with you not being able to save larger files with wine utorrent
<dr_willis> Hmm...
<dr_willis> i never had an issue.
<spazz> because it saves it to fat32 in its wine dea.l
<dr_willis> its saving them to my ext3 partition.
<spazz> ... like, its documented.
<spazz> yea.. does to my home folder
<spazz> but .. it emulates fat32 filesystem
<spazz> so it doesnt let u save files over like 2 or 3gb whichever one
<spazz> apt-get not working ...
<dr_willis> Hmm...
<D4rkly> does anyone have the link to the composite transparency guide ?
<dr_willis> never noticed.. seems odd that it can handle games with huge data files then. :P
<shane> hello people
<dr_willis> I dont think i got a single TORRENT download thats over 2gb. :)
<spazz> .. yea, i download some iso and movies .. like svcd ect sometimes
<spazz> that are larger than 3gb at times
<spazz> but .. not often
<fdoving> spazz: the fat32 limit is 4gb.
<spazz> ... ah, 4gb.
<spazz> ...hmm. wonder what it was i was downloading where i got an error.
<spazz> i know it was about the file limit though.
<spazz> ...argh apt-get broken.
<dr_willis> Weird Al "Don't Download This Song"
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> You must have Windows Media Plug-in installed to use this application.
<dr_willis> Argh!
<dr_willis> **#@&@ you Yahoo!
<spazz> linux. broken.
<spazz> already.
<shane> hey I saw a shell script on kdeapps.org that supposedly installs a bunch of stuff on a fresh install of Kubuntu. The title of the app is "ANYKey Kubuntu Optimizer with Wine&XGL!" Anyone know anything about this, or if it works well or not?
<shane> Unfrtuneately the download links are broke at the moment or I think I would have tried.
<ketsugi> dr_willis: you want the direct download link?
<dr_willis> spazz,  hmm..  i wouldent trust it. :P
<dr_willis> ketsugi,  i got the song. ya got a direct link to the video? :P
<ketsugi> ohhh
<ketsugi> I haven't seen the video yet
<shane> Just curious if you guys can see my messages
<ketsugi> I didn't even know that song was actually downloadable
<ketsugi> because in Flash for Linux, I don't see any text on the buttons
<ketsugi> >:(
<dr_willis> heh -  its mentioned on slashdot
<Kevin_> hey how do i add a file to my sql database, maybe im in the wrong channel?
<shane> Is this a help channel for Kubuntu?
<dr_willis> weird al's myspace site has  the song for free
<fdoving> shane: this is it.
<dr_willis> shane,  i dont trust any of those 'auto-setstuffup-tools'
<ketsugi> dr_willis: where's the video page?
<dr_willis> ketsugi,  its on the yahoo music site.
<shane> dr_willis: alright I thought I was in the wrong place.
* dr_willis is also researching spazz's fat32/2gb file size comment.
<shane> Well I am sitting on a fresh install. What is the first thing I should do? Update repositories?
<dr_willis> and cant find much info on it.
<Kevin_> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dr_willis> shane,  well.. theres a bug going on with the X update right now. so you may want to wait a day or 2 for that to get settled.
<dr_willis> set up the other repos you like and perhaps apt-get update, but not sure if ya want to 'upgrade' just yet.
<shane> dr_willis: ouch
<dr_willis> It may be fixed by now.. but its been hectic in #ubuntu all day.  The topic mentions the X broken issue.
<shane> dr_willis: I see. So how about I try to install Nvidia drivers? I am ~New to linux but not really.
<ketsugi> hey dr_willis, I can't even load the page... in Firefox OR in Konqueror, i get the message saying "We don't support Macintosh". screw you, Yahoo! I'm using Linux.
<D4rkly> does anyone have the link for enabling composite transparency ?
<dr_willis> ketsugi,  you are evil!
<Hawkwind> !xcomposite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcomposite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shane> ketsugi !!^(#&$
<Hawkwind> !xcompmgr
<ketsugi> what!
<ubotu> xcompmgr: X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1+cvs.20041109-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<dr_willis> firefox loads the page for me.. but then when i play the video it wants me to install some wmp extension.
<dr_willis> so *@&@ yahoo!
<shane> ketsugi "we don't support macintosh" how lame
<ketsugi> bugger, the only other computer I have around is a Mac Mini
<D4rkly> there is a kubuntu guide on transparency somewhere
<ketsugi> shane: it's doubly lame, because I'm not even using a Mac!
<dr_willis> Heh heh
<shane> ketsugi I can't recall the last time I visited Yahoo. I say stay away.
<ketsugi> yeah well I want this music video :(
<shane> Which one?
<shane> If it is popular you might try to get a torrent.
<shane> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ketsugi> shane: it just premiered a few hours ago
<ketsugi> Weird Al Yankovic's "Don't Download This Song"
<shane> ketsugi Tell me the name of it.
<ketsugi> the mp3 is free for download ;p
<shane> ok
<dr_willis> yep Heh
<dr_willis> Weird Al is Cool
<dr_willis> I bet his MySpace site is getting slash-dotted like crazy
<shane> sorry to ask again but since I cannot upgrade would installing Nvidia drivers be a good thing to do first for a fresh install?
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> yea ya can proberly install them fine.
<dr_willis> Im thinking the X issue has proberly been fixd by now also.
<shane> ketsugi: You are right the music file is up for torrent download but the vid is not.
<dr_willis> make sure dapper-updates repo. is enabled
<shane> dr_willis I hate to ask but how do I make sure that is enabled?
<shane> I do not see that in my Repo list in Adept
<ketsugi> How can I properly enable Chinese fonts in KDE? All Chinese words show up as dots. Japanese is fine, and both languages display fine in Gnome.
<dr_willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dr_willis> shane,  yea. :P spend the time reading  the various help.ubuntu.com articals . is always a good use of time! :)
<dr_willis> I need to read more of them.
<Kevin_> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<shane> What is starting to suck for me is all these howto docs are so ubuntu specific you cannot follow them to a tee. There is always something that does not work.
<shane> Hey if it says breezy in my adept package manager... that means I dont have the latest version of kubuntu right?
<shane> I may have downloaded and installed the wrong version of Kubuntu.. laugh now please and then tell me how I find out what version I am running
<fdoving> shane: no, breezy is not the latest. dapper is.
<fdoving> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<shane> Dang I though i downloaded  kubuntu-6.06.1
<trappist> shane: it's safe to upgrade to dapper, but if I were you I'd just redownload and start from scratch.
<shane> trappist I hate myself and want to die. But you are right I think I should do that.
<trappist> shane: don't say that!  unless you're on dialup.
<shane> trappist its time to reboot to windows and torrent the SOB... be back to morrow with more annoying questions... grr
<trappist> shane: you can torrent it from breezy
<spazz> kubuntu is BROKEN
<spazz> arrgh
<shane> trappist might as well I guess
<shane> trappist I like azureus though and ... I will try this one out whatever it is here.
<trappist> shane: sudo apt-get install bittorrent; btdownloadcurses 'http://url.to/the.torrent'
<trappist> or use your favorite client
<tulga> hi all. I tried apt-get dist-upgrade. but "Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb  404 Not Found". howto solve it?
<apallo19> from what i've seen, you're better off without it
<shane> I am still wet behind the ears. I ran your  sudo apt-get install bittorrent; btdownloadcurses and got some errors... but it did install from the looks of things... question is how do I run it
<spazz> apt-get isnt working for me
<spazz> it wont let me use it.
<spazz> argh.
<apallo19> spazz, try restarting...
<spazz> .. hmm, ill brb if it doesnt work lol.
<spazz> ... will logging out work just as good?
<spazz> or does it actually need a full  reboot?
<spazz> i mean.. its basically windows lol
<apallo19> when i get that prob, i usually do a full reboot
<apallo19> but that could be habit from windows
<spazz> eh alright, well ill do a full reboot.
<spazz> ill brb though.
<spazz> if my hdd doesnt explode, lol.
<shane> should I get the "Desktop CD" or the "Alternate install CD"
<apallo19> best bet is the dvd
<a-priori> shane: unless you know you want the Alternative one, go with the "Desktop CD"
<shane> omg i am freaking out
<fdoving> shane: the desktop cd is a live cd with a install icon on the desktop. the alternative one, is the good old text/cursor based installer.
<apallo19> i
<shane> I just started the torrent and it is already going at 400kps
<shane> kbs
<shane> ok I am over it... just don't see that everyday
<apallo19> it's pretty nice
<shane> is there any way to look at or browse through hda1 if that is my windows install partition?
<shane> dev/hda1 seems like it is locked up... I seem to remember copying files from a windows install partition before
<shane> dang already got 64% of the CD
<D4rkly> has anyone got the link for installing and enabling nvidia-glx drivers
<D4rkly> ive installed the nvidia-glx drivers but they dont see to display the nvidia splash ?
<spazz> aptget works now, but it wont find w32codecs
<D4rkly> in xorg.cong do i replace nvidia with nv or replace nv with nvidia ?
<spazz> how do i add it in?
<spazz> ...
<trappist> D4rkly: it should say nvidia.
<fyyrest0rm> ahh..feels good to have stuff working finally :)
<Snake[Gone] > hmm
* Snake[Gone]  pops his head in
<Snake> Anybody intresting in here...
<fyyrest0rm> can anyone suggest a good newsgroup client (similar to grabit for windows preferably)?
* Snake pokes Hobbsee 
<Snake> sorry fyyrest0rm, don't know any :(
* Hobbsee pokes Snake 
<Hobbsee> i'm not interesting
<Snake> Na but I havn't seen you around for a bit :)
<Snake> You stopped visiting #k-o
<Hobbsee> Snake: indeed.  too many channels.  but konvi has a tree view now, which is cool
<Snake> Hobbsee: ah I see, id check into it but those KDELibs arnt to comfy in gnome
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> traitor :P
<Snake> Hobbsee: I wish KDE ran better on this lappy, actually
<Tm_T> Snake: you!
<Snake> but it drags, so here I am
<Snake> Tm_T: me!
<Snake> Tm_T: Dude, was it you that made the ubuntu wallpaper w/ the 3 diffrent *buntu logos as one? (Or did I ask you this and you said you wernt... LOL)
<bs_1975> 	hello i was wondering if someone would mind helping me figure out all this linux stuff. I havent downloaded it yet still kind of confused but am very excited about finding an alternative to windows
<bs_1975> hello is any one here
* Snake pops his head in
<Martijn81> woei a new version of amarok
<Martijn81> bs_1975: what do you wanna know?
<bs_1975> first I would like to know if it is possible to keep my windows xp on the same pc and run edubuntu
<Snake> Sure
<bs_1975> second I would like to know if I could keep my itunes and divx and ac3 codec on edubuntu too
<spazz> woo. i want to know how to get codecs working too
<Snake> bs_1975: not sure
<spazz> aptget wont find w32codecs
<bs_1975> thirdly I would like to know is it possible while im learning to switch back and forth between the two os systems
<spazz> so trying to figure out how to add repo
<redblades> Hello.
<fyyrest0rm> can i get the java jre through apt?
<spazz> yea bs_1975 its called dual booting
<redblades> I just turned on my compuer and at the loading screen which says "kubuntu" and has a progress bar, it freezes, and will go no further.
<Martijn81> bs_1975: possible, but keep in mind that linux and the ntfs filesystem are no friends... so writing to the windows partition is a nono if it' s not fat32
<bs_1975> how long does it take to learn linux I barely understand windows speak a little mac and just heard about linux yesterday
<redblades> I had to use an old kernel to get here.
<bs_1975> whats ntfs and how do I write to it
<redblades> I'm really confused... I can't think of anything that might have changed.
<redblades> bs_1975 it the new Windows filesystem
<spazz> this feels like an interview hooray for the other people being inter..vi... wtf im going to shut up now
<redblades> So, any idea's why that would be?
<Martijn81> bs_1975: ntsf is the "nt" filesystem, you write to it when you i.e. moddify a text file and save it
<redblades> nt == new technologies
<bs_1975> well if I kept windows for my schooling and multimedia stuff and just used edubuntu for my daughter and to figure out this linux thing would that hurt my pc
<bs_1975> also is downloading the os as easy as following directions or should I do some research first
<Martijn81> bs_1975: nope that should be ok, you just need to make two partitions (sections) on the hard disk, one for the system and one for the swap
<sakura> when I booted up Kubuntu form the CD, the Spellchecking in OpenOffice worked just fine. But when I installed Kubuntu on the HDD, spellchecking refuses to work. Can anybody help?
<spazz> sakura:  i suggest a large hammer
<spazz> always works for me
<sakura> anything else?
<Martijn81> bs_1975: and install the grub bootloader to make a dualboot, but that's part of the installation process
<spazz> I think there is a repair option.
<spazz> When you reboot with the install cd in.
<spazz> maybe try doing that?
<redblades> Hi, I'm back, and I still can't get past that screen...
<bs_1975> ok this is where  I get a little lost I have 2 hd drives my c has 30 gb left and my fdrive has over 200gb free which one would I want to partition
<sakura> every time i install kubuntu, I have the same problem
<redblades> spazz? was that at me?
<sakura> I tried installing it several times
<spazz> ... uh, no, but maybe it might work for you too lol
<spazz> i did it for me and it worked
<spazz> after i broke something
<redblades> Well, I'll rty.
<redblades> try
<spazz> well wait
<sakura> i have myspell packages installed
<spazz> im not sure if it deletes your /home/ files
<spazz> might want to look it up
<bs_1975> oh and my pc is compaq with amd sempron is that compatible for this installation
<spazz> try it and find out lol
<spazz> dont know why it wouldnt work
<redblades> spazz, did you say it might delelte my home directory?
<spazz> ...redblades .. umm i dunno
<redblades> ...
<spazz> i didnt have any personal files so i didnt check
<spazz> i have lol, look it up
<spazz> google it
<spazz> what i always have to end up doing
<redblades> I'm not in any position to...
<spazz> you dont have a web browser?
<redblades> I could try lynx... but not very good at it...
<spazz> what is hard about it?
<spazz> what are you using right now
<spazz> ?
<redblades> spazz: I dont have X...
<redblades> IRC
<spazz> you are in console?
<redblades> BitchX
<redblades> YEah
<Martijn81> bs_1975: if you can work with utorrent, downloading should  be easy, otherwise you can still download de CD version with from browser.  I would choose the second drive to install on, but remember that the data gets lost while doing so... just be sure you don' t switch the drive after the installation,  the system wouldn' t find the mbr (some people intend to do so)
<spazz> oh ... lol damn. im sorry lol. that sucks.
<spazz> well. what did you need?
<spazz> what is wrong with ur install? just x wont work?
<bs_1975> do I need to move all of my files off the drive I intend to partition for the installation of edubuntu
<redblades> spazz it starts up fine, but when X is about to jump up, it all of a sudden shows the kubuntu first boot screen and the progress bar goes nowhere...
<spazz> eh. well do you have any personal files on there?
<redblades> Loads.
<redblades> Could I move them somewhere?
<redblades> Like out of /home... ?
<spazz> really i dont know what to tell you
<spazz> i think you could use a live cd
<redblades> Grr...
<redblades> And do what?
<spazz> and put them to external hard drive or somewhere on a network
<spazz> i never keep personal files on anything but external hdd anymore lol ive learned lol
<Martijn81> bs_1975: if you want to keep them you do, off course you can just shrink the partition it already has to make some space, this way you can keep the data. Though afaik the installation doesn't come with an indication of what part of the disk is used, so you might shrink it too short here. Personally i would transfer the data to the windows disk or use another sort of backup
<spazz> they are pretty cheap
<bs_1975> will the installation process show me how to partition and shrink and all other necessary actions needed to successfully complete the installation
<orient2000> Hi! Did you have your kubuntu working before? Did you update xserver-xorg-core.... lately?
<suresh> yes
<Jucato> it should be fixed now
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<orient2000> you have to sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 to downgrade
<Martijn81> bs_1975: it's pretty much text based in the alternative disk, the desktop disk might have some more indications but i never used it myself so i can' t really tell
<funThomasik> hovori tu niekto slovensky alebo cesky???
<Jucato> the servers/mirrors should already have the fixed xserver-xorg-core package by now...
<Martijn81> bs_1975: but the second disk is probably NTFS too right? I think you can't rezise that without windows, so you might wanna do that before getting started
<|Digitolian|> could I please have the command to roll back  xserver-xorg-core  upgrade
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<orient2000> I only see update 10.3
<D4rkly> i just copied a folder from a ntfs drive and now all files and sub-folders inside are read only how do i make them read and write ?
<orient2000> you have to sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 to downgrade
<suresh> so basically everone here talks only about linux?
<petriai> suresh: oi!
<suresh> oi
<Jucato> suresh: actually about Kubuntu support. that's what the channel is for :-D
<suresh> where are you man?
<suresh> oh ok. jucato
<_Pete_> hey guys, do you know what IRCNET server one should use when connecting from Kuala Lumpur ?
<Jucato> [AVERTISEMENT]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky (and possibly anything above the atmosphere as well)
<suresh> sorry man just wondering if there is anything else that goes on in here.
<suresh> my java applet is not working.
<suresh> i am pretty new to this.
<Jucato> no need to apologize
<Jucato> I was just making an advertisement :-D
<suresh> pete
<_Pete_> oi!
<suresh> hahah
<deb> Hi *
<suresh> does one need windows be installed in order to use WINE?
<suresh> hi
<Jucato> Hi ~/../..
<suresh> jucato man.
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> suresh: no you don't need windows to be installed to use Wine
<suresh> tq
<thomas_> is there a way to add intellisense like function parameter help to kdevelop for the allegro library?
<D4rkly> what is the plugin for kopete called where it puts your contacts on the desktop ?
<suresh> #<IRCnet>
<TomC> TommyC
<spazz> hooray!! video playback is smooth now
<spazz> and mp3s work
<spazz> and utorrent wo..well i havent tried utorrent yet
<Martijn81> suresh: nope, just wine and linux
<TommyC> hello everyone
<Jucato> hi
<TommyC> Im new to ubuntu/linux, infact i just finished installing it. Can anyone give me a few first hand tips?
<spazz> TommyC: What do you want to know, maybe I can help lol. I just figured out how to get my videos working.
<TommyC> Lol, well pretty much whatever you know if thats not asking too much heh.
<tomlikestorock> easyUbuntu
<TommyC> Alot of my friends use it for server purposes, but they're not really the helpfull type.
<spazz> yea
<spazz> Well I'd first tell you to look at www.ubuntuforums.org
<TommyC> Something i want to know at this very moment though, is there a more active off-topic kind of channel?
<spazz> real helpful. you can read the community (documents) which have basic guides et up
<spazz> eh, yea, somewhere on irc
<spazz> havent really tried looking tho lol
<Jucato> TommyC: there's an off-topic channel, but I'm not sure about the "active" part...
<Jucato> [AVERTISEMENT]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky (and possibly anything above the atmosphere as well)
<TommyC> i found the off-topic channel but its not quite active lol
<Jucato> yeah... I really don't understand why...
<Jucato> (I'm there, btw...)
<Jucato> I'm not sure if the #ubuntu-offtopic channel is more active...
<Jucato> #kubuntu-offtopic isn't really just for off-topic talk. It's also for Kubuntu talk that doesn't fall under the "support" area. Still wondering why people barely go there, yet easily engage in non-support talk here... @_@
<TommyC> ah
<D4rkly> has anyone got desklist in adept ?
<Jucato> desklist?
<ubuntu> join scim
<pocket> kubuntu-fr
<pocket> sorry
<Jucato> ^_^
<D4rkly> desklist is a kopete plugin i used to have a repository enabled that had this on it
<pocket> hy all
<Jucato> D4rkly: it's not on the Ubuntu repos
<pocket> how to play mkv file?
<Jucato> D4rkly: a Google search yields this link: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=32089
<pocket> with mplayer it feel good but not in fullscreen
<spazz> utorrent wont work
<spazz> arrrgh!
<spazz> damn linux
<spazz> i give up
<Jucato>  @_@
<Bilford> whats wrong with KTorrent
<fx> salut!
<TommyC> i wish the internet was more linux friendly
<Jucato> spazz: I hope you're not blaming Linux for not being able to run a program that was built for Windows...
<Jucato> TommyC: what do you mean?
<orient2000> get gnutella it works right away Ktorrent is so slow
<TommyC> seems like everything you could download was made for windows
<TommyC> and most of it was just made for windows
<Jucato> that's not the internet's responsibility, is it? ^_^
<TommyC> i blame bill gates, but i blame him for everything
<Jucato> ehhehe
<julien> I'm searching for the name of a software under Linux. It looks like Photoshop, I believed it was called "Pixel Art" but I don't find it, do you remember a soft like this ?
<TommyC> because hes an easy target and hes way too rich for his own good
<Bilford> where is kdf
<Martijn81> spazz: maybe you should give ktorrent a try, it does a good job
<Jucato> the internet is mostly Linux friendly or open source friendly. Most servers run on Linux or BSD
<Bilford> kwikdisk isnt in the repos
<Jucato> Bilford: kwikdisk is part of kdf. kdf is in the universe repository
<Jucato> !kdf
<ubotu> kdf: disk space utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 320 kB, installed size 948 kB
<TommyC> alot of linux programs look like they'll be usefull to me when i start college again, im a chem major and i like that periodic chart program
<spazz> Martijn81: ktorrent is worse
<Jucato> julien: I think it's Pixel Paint?
<spazz> thats WHY i was using utorrent
<spazz> ktorrent likes to stall all the time
<Bilford> Jucato, it's not in mine
<spazz> and not finish files
<julien> Pixel Paint !!! Well thank you
<spazz> and have read errors and write errors
<Jucato> Bilford: your universe repository might not be enabled
<Martijn81> spazz: have you tried 2.0.1? What is wrong with it?
<Bilford> Jucato, ok, I thought I enabled all of them.. I'll go look again
<ketsugi> Where can I find a list of KDE icon names?
<Bilford> Jucato, weird,  I enabled all of them.. now theyre not enabled
<Bilford> oh well, that answers that
<spazz> no, i dont have latest ktorrent.
<Jucato> I haven't had problems with KTorrent, or at least nothing noticeable. It does stall at around 98-99% though, but I'm not bothered..
<Jucato> @_@
<spazz> eh i dont want something that is unreliable
<Jucato> so you find utorrent, which doesn't want to run on Linux, even through wine, more reliable?
<Martijn81> spazz: there is A LOT different in 2.0, you should really give it a try again
<Bilford> Jucato, I mustve forgotten to click Apply
<Jucato> Bilford: probably
<spazz> How do I get swiftfox in apt-get?
<spazz> doesnt seem to be there.
<Jucato> I've heard some people have successfully run uTorrent through Wine
<spazz> I .. had utorrent running good through wine on another install on a diff computer
<spazz> but its buggy on this one
<Bilford> KTorrent works great
* _Pete_ uses azureus
<Bilford> have you even tried KTorrent
<spazz> Ktorrent i always hear about stalling and it did for me when i used it
<Bilford> have you even tried KTorrent
<Jucato> azureus would be perfect... if not for the heaviness that JVM brings...
<spazz> guess i could try new version tho
<Bilford> yeah, theres a new version
<orient2000> Hey, anybody is using Gnutella?
<Jucato> spazz: on my system, it only stalls at 99% but proceeds after a few minutes
<spazz> .. on ALL your downloads?
<Bilford> no
<Jucato> spazz: no
<Bilford> I use it all the time
<Jucato> not on all. just soe
<spazz> .. just some? and it takes like 3-5 min for it to finish?
<Jucato> some*
<_rince_> mrgn
<spazz> apt-get says i have the newest version
<spazz> but .. i looked in the about ktorrent box
<spazz> said it wasnt
<julien> Ok I found the soft: http://www.kanzelsberger.com/img/theme.png
<spazz> ktorrent 1.2
<Jucato> spazz: that's the newest version in the repositories
<Jucato> but the latest version (not available in the repositories yet) is 2.0
<Martijn81> spazz: the stalling is fixed, in fact, many bugs are fixed, 2.0 was not only a feature release
<Jucato> julien: yep, Pixel Paint. I'm not sure if it's absolutely free, though.
<spazz> i just downloaded the newest one from the site
<spazz> its a .deb file
<spazz> ... i cant install it
<Jucato> spazz: yes you can
<Jucato> spazz: sudo dpkg -i <.deb name>
<julien> Nein, it costs $32 !
<julien> It's called "Pixel Image Editor"
<spazz> it had an error
<spazz> like always
<Jucato> spazz: installation error?
<spazz> yea
<spazz> crap
<spazz> this is so irritating
<spazz> lol
<spazz> i cant paste anything in here without it flooding and .. bah i give up on it for now think im going to sleep
<Jucato> I wouldn't be surprised if you're running into installation errors. you are installing a .deb file, something not from the repositories...
<mindspin> Is it just me, or do other's firefoxes freeze on certain sites ?
<Jucato> julien: oh... ehehe
<spazz> how do i install it from the repos?
<Jucato> spazz: you can't. at least not the 2.0 version
<Bilford> sudo dpkg -i  name.deb
<spazz> argh
<Bilford> are you sure youre typing that correctly
<Martijn81> spazz: you can't because it's not backported yet
<spazz> i cant get utorrrent wine to close
<spazz> wont respond
<Jucato> and it won't be backported... coz backports are dead, for now...
<spazz> where is that xkill app?
<Bilford> Ctrl+Esc
<spazz> ... so .. i just want 2.0 to work
<Jucato> spazz: Ctrl+Alt+Esc
<spazz> deb wont work for me
<spazz> what does that do?
<Jucato> xkill
<Jucato> ??
<spazz> oh
<Jucato> Ctrl+Esc shows the System Process Monitor
<spazz> hooray! it works
<spazz> magically
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+Esc is the keyboard shortcut for xkill
<spazz> :D
<Bilford> I never knew about Ctrl+Alt+Esc
<spazz> it makes it a skull rofl
<Bilford> nice skull and crossbones
<spazz> cool
<Jucato> ehehe
<Bilford> spazz, all former Windows users go through that.  You try to use Wine for everything, you want everything to work like Windows
<Jucato> spazz: did you download the KTorrent 2.0 deb specifically made for Kubuntu?
<Bilford> but eventually, you learn that Linux > Windows
<Bilford> and you rarely use Wine
<Jucato> Bilford: but uTorrent does work on Wine. at least most of the time
<D4rkly> what codecs do i need to play video clips in konq
<Bilford> why use uTorrent
<Bilford> KTorrent works great
<Jucato> Bilford: cause he wants to?
<Bilford> lol
<Jucato> cause he likes it?
<Bilford> thats what LInux is all about
<Bilford> personal choice
<spazz> Bilford: lol ive been using win 3.0 > xp and osx panther > tiger ... and like 15 diff linux distros
<Jucato> D4rkly: you mean inside Konqueror?
<spazz> ... and had a prob with most of them
<spazz> i know utorrent works in wine
<D4rkly> yep
<spazz> just being buggy on this install for some reason
<RawSewage> spazz, you sound like a Windows user
<spazz> about to reboot see if that doesnt fix it
<Jucato> D4rkly: just right-click on it and select Preview?
<spazz> ... yea. would rather be in windows really
<Jucato> ehehe
<spazz> but it refuses to install on this.
<spazz> even the factory restore cds, they give me installation errors. argh.
<spazz> I've used Linux a lot before, just I don't know about all the new ways of getting progs through these apps and repos... but know that now..
<Jucato> don't you get some sort of support for that spazz? I mean you did pay for it so you're entitled to something...
<spazz> and .. command lien stuff.
<spazz> yea but this thing is 6 years old
<Jucato> oh
<spazz> the lcd is dead and ...
<spazz> its not worth the money
<spazz> so eh.. just said hell with it .. and settled with linux
<RawSewage> ...
<spazz> ubuntu kept giving me problems..
<spazz> and finally kubuntu worked alright
<spazz> latest updates.
<RawSewage> speaking of updates, I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu today, and one isnt working
<spazz> linux chooses when it wants to work
<spazz> ... much like.. stupid xp install cds.
<Jucato> spazz: actually, it's the distro and the CD you burn that chooses that :-D
<Jucato> RawSewage: in what way is it not working?
<spazz> and the hdd
<RawSewage> Im looking now
<spazz> and microsoft and coca cola
<spazz> and santa claus
<Jucato> ...
<Jucato> I wasn't joking about the distro and the CD you burn...
<RawSewage> Jucato, xserver-xorg-core
<spazz> lmfao i know you were
<spazz> thats why i said that :P
<RawSewage> It's broken.  wont update
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<RawSewage> arg
<RawSewage> I wish I'd known that before doing a complete reinstall
<RawSewage> I thought I broke it doing something else
<TommyC> whats everyone doing?
<spazz> going to sleep
<spazz> lol
<spazz> later everyone
<spazz> will try fixing this later
<TommyC> lol its 3:30am where i am
<spazz> here too
<Jucato> bye spazz! hope you have better luck when you wake up :-D
<spazz> good thing i dont work tommorow lol
<spazz> Jucato: thanks lol i will be here  to see you tommorow lol
<Jucato> ehehe
<TommyC> i have work, and i need to move my stuff into my dorm tommorow
<spazz> im sure i can get linux working tho
<spazz> i already figured out how to get my mp3s and movies (divx/xvid) to play and work smoothly
<spazz> not dropping frames like it was on my last install
<spazz> which im blaming on evil automatix
<spazz> i did everything through apt-get this time
<spazz> cept new ktorrent wont work
<RawSewage> !ms fonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms fonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spazz> and utorrent not working
<RawSewage> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<spazz> argh
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Hobbsee> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<RawSewage> Hobbsee, ty
<Hobbsee> :)
<James_Cox> Hey all
<Jucato> whoa! Hobbsee's there...
<James_Cox> i have a problem wiht my kubuntu not booting
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> ^_^
<spazz> This .deb refuses to install.
<spazz> what to do...
<RawSewage> I installed the latest KTOrrent .deb yesterday
<Jucato> spazz: I thought you were going to sleep? ehehe
<TommyC> hey guys im constantly getting an xml in firefox, can anyone help me
<spazz> well now i want it to work lol
<Martijn81> spazz: paste it in paste-bin just like anyone else does
<Jucato> spazz: you could probably start by explaining how it "refuses to install"
<RawSewage> are you typing this correctly.  pay attention:   sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<Jucato> TommyC: what XML?
<James_Cox> it goes through and loads the drivers with the kubuntu logo showing, then the screen goes black and it hangs, i ctl+alt+f1 and logged in that way, but when i went to startx it gives me a fatel error
<RawSewage> are you sure youre even in the right folder
<Martijn81> spazz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<James_Cox> anything further is beyond my knowledge
<Jucato> James_Cox: read what I'm going to post
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<TommyC> jucato: everytime i try to download something (at the moment java) it gives me an xml error
<James_Cox> jucato: shall give it a go now
<James_Cox> cheers
<Jucato> TommyC: you're trying to download Java?
<TommyC> Jucato: yes
<onTecHno> hi! why does ntfsmount open new processes continuesly after tping sudo ntfsmount --help and doesn't react?
<spazz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21448
<Jucato> !java > TommyC
<Jucato> TommyC: I'm not sure about the XML error, but installing Java is done differently
<Jucato> spazz: have you tried removing the older KTorrent first?
<spazz> no...
<Jucato>  ^_^
<spazz> thought it took care of all of that.
<spazz> ..thought linux was the shit
<spazz> lol
<spazz> but its a lot of work
<Jucato> only if you're installing through apt
<James_Cox> jucato: its come back and said it cant find xserver-org-core
<spazz> how do i remove it?
<fyyrest0rm> ok..a little more help if someone doesn't mind? lol. I'm having no trouble at all using network shares that are on win machines, but when i try to access a kubuntu share from a win machine it keeps wanting a username/pw?
<Jucato> James_Cox: xserver-xorg-core, you forgot an x in the xorg
<James_Cox> ahh
<Jucato> spazz: either using Adept or apt-get. if using apt-get "sudo apt-get remove ktorrent"
<James_Cox> lol
<James_Cox> jucato: it's downgrading now
<Jucato> ^_^
<onTecHno> anyone an idea why ntfsmount hangs up while creating processes continuesly?
<spazz> i still get the same error
<spazz> after i removed it
<spazz> and tried the deb again
<Jucato> hmm
<spazz> err well wait
<spazz> its a different one
<Jucato> ehehe pastebin again...
<James_Cox> jucato: and reboot when done
<TommyC> jucato: im looking on the add/remove for sunjava but i cant find it and i did a search and they couldnt find it
<Martijn81> spazz: and you' re installing a previous version, there is 2.0.1 al.lready
<spazz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21451
<spazz> what?
<spazz> i dunno i just want the latest version
<Jucato> Martijn81: I think the latest stable is still 2.0?
<spazz> i have that deb
<Jucato> TommyC: don't use Add/Remove...
<spazz> it wont install tho
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> spazz: that seems to be a common error...
<Jucato> hold on a sec while I think of a way...
<spazz> hmm
<spazz> k
<Martijn81> Jucato: no 2.0.1 has some bugfixes: http://ktorrent.org/downloads/2.0.1/ktorrent_2.0.1-1_i386.deb
<TommyC> jucato: im going to try using konsole
<Jucato> TommyC: yes. "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<spazz> i think im going to call it a night
<spazz> again
<Jucato> spazz: try this: "sudo mv /usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop ~/" that should move the .desktop file to your home directory
<spazz> this isnt going to work  tonite
<spazz> ... eh alright
<Jucato> Martijn81: I see
<spazz> sstill gives me same error
<spazz> Well, I will reboot and try in the morning
<spazz> if it doesnt work then ill mess with it later
<spazz> but night everyone
<Jucato> spazz: try deleting it in the mrorning
<Jucato> morning*
<Jucato> the x-bittorrent.desktop file, I mean
<Martijn81> spazz: it's because the file in kdelibs is different, you can just force this
<TommyC> jucato: it let me type the sudo apt-get thing, but now it tells me to enter my password and it wont let me type it
<Jucato> TommyC: you really won't see the letters that you are typing. but it's typing. try it
<TommyC> oh ok
<fyyrest0rm> anyone care to help with a small samba issue?
<Martijn81> spazz: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite --install ktorrent_2.0*
<TommyC> jucato: it says "could'nt find package sun-java5-bin
<Jucato> or "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite <.deb _file>" right?
<Jucato> TommyC: hold on a sec
<TommyC> jucato: ok
<spazz> Jucato:  that MIGHT have worked
<onTecHno> hi! why does ntfsmount open new processes continuesly after tping sudo ntfsmount --help and doesn't react?
<Martijn81> Jucato: i believe so yes
<spazz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21452
<spazz> Hooray.
<spazz> I just opened it.
<Jucato> TommyC: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu and go to the part about adding Universe and Multiverse
<spazz> Says Ktorrent 2.0
<spazz> now i can sleep easy lol
<draik> TommyC, type 'sudo apt-cache search sun'
<Jucato> TommyC: then after that, in Konsole (do this in Konsole only) type in "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin"
<draik> TommyC, type 'sudo apt-cache search java'
<draik> sorry
<Jucato> he won't have them if multiverse isn't enabled...
<Jucato> spazz: ehehe! all thanks to Martijn81
<halfbloodprince> Hey, people
<spazz> yeah thanks both of u
<spazz> lol
<spazz> lol
<Jucato> hi Severus Snape
<halfbloodprince> heh
<James_Cox> jucato: brilliant jacato, worked a treat
<James_Cox> cheers
<Jucato> ^_^
<halfbloodprince> Well, I'm here 'coz I was interested in installing Kubuntu on my machine.. I want to dual boot with Windows
<pc> Hi how i can connect to a lan with windows servers? I need to view an asp file with the http explorer.
<TommyC> jucato: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<TommyC> right?
<Jucato> TommyC: yep.
<TommyC> it says it couldnt find package
<Jucato> hmm...
<halfbloodprince> Thing is, I'm a graphic designer, and I use Photoshop and Illustrator extensively
<TommyC> and i did the search thing first
<Martijn81> spazz: remember that a dist-upgrade might need you to remove ktorrent because of the force, this is not bad, just remember to not start ktorrent before you reinstalled it
<Jucato> TommyC: did you enable multiverse like the web page I linked to said?
<RawSewage> I just installed the new KTorrent
<RawSewage> no errors at all
<halfbloodprince> And I've tried Gimp and Inkscape, and I didn't find then to be as good as Adobe applications
<TommyC> jucato: Umm? I didnt see anything about enabling multiverse
<spazz> I dont undestand what you mean by that.
<Jucato> "TommyC: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu and go to the part about adding Universe and Multiverse"
<TommyC> jucato: ok
<RawSewage> thats weird
<RawSewage> What happened to the KTorrent plugin that watches a folder for torrents
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: Can you help me out?
<pc> Hi how i can connect to a lan with windows servers? I need to view an asp file with the http explorer.
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: I'm not sure if Photoshop CS runs in Wine...
<Martijn81> spazz: some package might break because they use the same file, but now this file is another file
<spazz> oh
<spazz> so how do i prevent it from breaking?
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: Does that mean that I shouldn't use Kubuntu?
<spazz> hooray ktorrent already stalling
<spazz> like crazy
<spazz> i think it wil never work lol
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: that depends on you, really. But you should try if Photoshop will run in Wine
<spazz> well later
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: Hmmm... I've used Suse Linux 10 before.. and it worked fine.. I mostly didn't like it because of incorrect rendering of Truetype fonts.. but I think that can be sorted out..
<orient2000> where can I get wine?
<Jucato> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jucato> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<halfbloodprince> orient2000: in your local wine shop :p
<orient2000> thanks
<halfbloodprince> as you can see, i'm not very funny
<Jucato>  @_@
<orient2000> that would be on a weekend I like australian wine ubuntu
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: Does Kubuntu render Truetype fonts correctly? As good as, say, Windows?
<TommyC> jucato: Im confused, im using ubuntu not kubuntu
<Jucato> halfbloodprince: I wouldn't know... I can barely detect differences in fonts...
<halfbloodprince> Jucato: Alright..
<Jucato> TommyC: huh? you are in #kubuntu... so I presumed you were using Kubuntu
<TommyC> when i started this up it put me here
<Jucato> TommyC: started up what?
<TommyC> kaffine
<Jucato> err.. Kaffeine is a video player...
<Martijn81> spazz: you can' t
<TommyC> i mean knversation, i think
<Bilford> Note to Kubuntu Developers:  Make default Session setting to be:  Start with an empty session
<Jucato> TommyC: then you're using Kubuntu
<TommyC> jucato: whatever this chat program is, when i started it up it put me here
<TommyC> it says ubuntu on the cd and cd cover
<fyyrest0rm> anyone care to help with a small samba issue?
<TommyC> and on the loading screen
<Jucato> hmm...
<TommyC> i got konversaion from add/remove
<Jucato> aaaah
<Martijn81> spazz: but if it does, you may want to try and remove the package temporary (only not run an older ktorrent on the same profile in ~/.kde)
<Jucato> ok then follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Jucato> RawSewage:  the default session that Kubuntu uses has some loaded stuff, probably that's why it doesn't start with an empty session by default
<RawSewage> Jucato, I dont think it's worth it
<RawSewage> new users gather too much garbage
<RawSewage> running apps
<RawSewage> slowing everything down
<Jucato> Well, they can always switch to starting with an empty session. It's easier for them to do that than to initially figure out how to make KMix and Katapult start upon login
<pc> Hi how i can connect to a lan with windows servers? I need to view an asp file with the http explorer.
<RawSewage> Jucato, a better solution would be for it to :  Restore Manually Saved Session
<Jucato> RawSewage: which would make sense if they would know how to manually save a session, plus that they would have to save a session everytime they want to restore the session...
<TommyC> jucato: Thanks alot, its working great now.
<Jucato> besides, it's not only Kubuntu. IIRC, other distros, default to saving and restoring previous sessions
<RawSewage> Jucato, no, it would load the Kubuntu Team's manually saved session
<Hobbsee> RawSewage: i think so too.
<Jucato> RawSewage: but then if they end a session, they would expect, more or less, that the session will be saved and restored
<Hobbsee> it's currently set to restore current sessino
<RawSewage> it just collects too much baggage over time
<RawSewage> thats my opinion, anyway
<Jucato> It would probably be good if the other distros didn't default to restore current session. But I'm not sure if it's a Linux trend...
<RawSewage> runaway processes never die
<fyyrest0rm> kubuntu + samba + windows network = Don't have permission to view kubuntu share..anyone?
<arepie> yesterday, after i install xpdf, my computer stuck, and after restart the computer, hangs before loading the desktop.
<Jucato> RawSewage: I think a better alternative would be to have an checkbox asking if you want to save the current session in the logout dialog box...
<Jucato> arepie: did you upgrade before that?
<RawSewage> that would be annoying
<Jucato> RawSewage: how come?
<Jucato> it's just a checkbox. not a popup
<RawSewage> I think 'Restore Manually Saved Session' is the best solution,
<RawSewage> which loads the Kubuntu Teams saved session
<RawSewage> the user can change that later if they want
<RawSewage> I dont want an annoying popup every time I log off
<Jucato> RawSewage: I said it was a checkbox, NOT a popup...
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> but in any case
<arepie> Jucato yes i did update..
<RawSewage> the current default is a bad idea
<Jucato> a checkbox IN the logout dialog box. the one that displays when you click on Log Out
<RawSewage> imo
<Jucato> arepie read this:
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<nnn0> the checkbox should be in the login screen "continue from last?"
<arepie> the problem is, i already reformat again.. and what should i use to read .pdf file?? i can't read some of my pdf file with kpdf..
<Jucato> nnn0: that would presume that the previous session was saved
<nnn0> yes it should always be saved
<nnn0> :D
<Jucato> arepie: you can try xpdf again. or KGhostScript
<Jucato> @_@
<arepie> !xpdf
<ubotu> xpdf: Portable Document Format (PDF) suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.01-7build1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<nnn0> just like in the firefox session saver :)
<Jucato> nnn0: but even firefox does not have that behavior by default
<nnn0> true
<Jucato> RawSewage's idea might be worth a shot. the only problem will be trying to avoid confusion
<nnn0> but it should :D
<orient2000> I have already wino on kubuntu but I can not find it
<orient2000> wine
<Jucato> orient2000: you won't find it in the K Menu, that's for sure
<RawSewage> Jucato, it was your idea.  I just didnt think the default should be Restore Prev SEssion
<Jucato> RawSewage: I was talking about your idea of not restoring the previous session
<RawSewage> oh
<orient2000> where is it then  how to run it?
<Jucato> orient2000: you run wine in the command line by doing something like "wine <.exe file>" of course you either have to be in the directory where the .exe file is
<Jucato> or know the complete path/address to that .exe file
<Jucato> like "wine /path/path/path/program.exe"
<orient2000> in console?
<Jucato> orient2000: yep
<orient2000> thanks
<Jucato> You could also probably right-click on the .exe file in Konqueror and choose "Open With" and type in wine
<Jucato> but that has problems with Multiple install CD's
<fyyrest0rm> can someone please help me with a small samba problem?
<Jucato> I guess the samba experts are out...
<Jucato> would anyone know how I could burn a .WMV file to VCD format?
<RawSewage> ew
<RawSewage> www.videohelp.com
<Jucato> thanks. I don't know why my relatives seem to like sending their videos as WMV...
<RawSewage> Windows Movie Maker
<Jucato> ooh...
<Jucato> I forgot about that one...
<pielgrzym> hello everybody :)
<pielgrzym> quick question - there's that new X update availible - I've heard rumours that it's causes more trouble than good?
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Jucato> ^_^
<orient2000> get 10.4 by adept it is there
<pielgrzym> thanks :)
<Jucato> orient2000: that will depend on which server/mirror he/she is using
<Jucato> but by now, all servers/mirrors should already be updated
<pielgrzym> I can install 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 so it should be ok :)
* tk is away, errands [l/ off] [p/off] 
<arepie> does xpdf support 64bit ?
<orient2000> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main                    new repositories to add in adept to get 10.4
<Jucato> I think he said 10.4 is already there
<thor> jaffa
<arepie> orient2000: i got error
<orient2000> well I did not reboot yet
<Jucato> arepie: what error? for xpdf?
<thor> time
<arepie> no.. for the adept to get 10.4 the reps
<RawSewage> !konqueror default
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 1911 kB, installed size 5168 kB
<Jucato> arepie: you don't need to add that repository if the serves are updated already
<RawSewage> I dont think it's  necessary to make a dumbed down version of Konqueror
<arepie> i see..
<Jucato> RawSewage: I don't think they have plans to
<Jucato> or I'll kill them
<RawSewage> Jucato, it already is
<Jucato> ??
<RawSewage> yes, it's true
<Jucato> please explain?
<RawSewage> youre using a version of Konqueror that has many features removed
<Jucato> for example?
<RawSewage> they can be restored easily enough
<RawSewage> I just have to find the folder
<RawSewage> well
<Jucato> RawSewage: that's not about "dumbing down" Konqueror
<RawSewage> being able to save setting for each folder, for one
<arepie> wish me luck installisng xpdf..
<D4rkly> has anyone got the guide for enabling transparency on windows
<RawSewage> the Go button
<RawSewage> and many other things
<Jucato> it's about Profiles and distro defaults
<Jucato> "dumbing down" is when you actually remove the feature permanently.
<RawSewage> ok
<Jucato> every distro chooses their own defaults. But the difficult thing about defaults is that it's bound to displease somebody
<D4rkly> mplayer plugin in firefox has sound but no video ?
<RawSewage> Jucato, do you know what folder that file is in
<D4rkly>  how do i install the w32 codecs ?
<RawSewage> !w32 codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> RawSewage: you have to add the entry in the ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konq-kubuntu.rc file. It's an XML file
<RawSewage> I think thats the wrong folder
<Jucato> ??
<RawSewage> I remember from last time, it was already there
<RawSewage> I just had to rename the backup
<Jucato> hold on a sec
<RawSewage> oh wait
<RawSewage> I had Hidden Files on
<Jucato> I gave you that path because that's for user-only settings.
<RawSewage> it was in another folder
<RawSewage> outside home
<Jucato> I think you were looking for this: /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc
<RawSewage> ty
<Jucato> that's the original config. /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc is the one being used
<RawSewage> yeah
<RawSewage> restart
<RawSewage> ok, to restore original settings for Konq, you do these 2 lines as USER, NOT SUDO
<RawSewage> cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<RawSewage> cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/* ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<RawSewage> I remember messing it up last time doing it with sudo
<D4rkly> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nagyv> hello! yesterday I have upgraded the xorg package, but now X doesn't start. What could I do? (now I am in recovery mode, and I feel myself a bit lost)
<orient2000> how did you get here from recovery mode?
<nagyv> I ahve installed the sirc package
<nagyv> should I reconfigure X? or something?
<nagyv> Jucato, yesterday you were writing about the xorg package. I have it updated, but now X doesn't start. Could you help me, pls.
<orient2000> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 and then reboot
<nagyv> orinent2000, thx, hope to see you from the X next time :)
<orient2000> you will for sure
<RawSewage> [Wed Aug 23 2006]  [08:31:16]  <Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<RawSewage> [Wed Aug 23 2006]  [08:31:18]  <Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<eeos> RawSewage yes, I did realise yesterday after the laptop froze
<RawSewage> eeos, I didnt.  I did a total reinstall, reformat
<eeos> RawSewage  ach! I went back, started in text mode, set the right xservercore
<ketsugi> Gah, why is that that Konqueror doesn't set the pwd for servicemenu scripts properly?
<RawSewage> my hard drive needed a defrag anyway
<eeos> RawSewage I am really sorry, but the idea of making available a dangerours package is at least peculiar
<DeBert> Is it me, or is Konqueror's javascript support really buggy?
<RawSewage> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<RawSewage> whats the name of the unrar-nonfree package
<RawSewage> or rar non-free
<RawSewage> nm
<RawSewage> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<orient2000> I started sirc in a recovery mode but do not know how to use it. Does anybody know this program?
<RawSewage> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<RawSewage> wtf
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> it's just plain unrar
<Healot> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in dapper
<Healot> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Healot> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<xmco> try
* tk is back, errands, gone 57m41s
<nalpha> i want to edit PDF file what software can do it???
<orient2000> test
<pieter_> hello
<pieter_> can someone help me with my xserver?
<pieter_> it's not workig...
<orient2000> test
<RawSewage> [Wed Aug 23 2006]  [08:31:16]  <Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<RawSewage> [09:06]  <RawSewage> [Wed Aug 23 2006]  [08:31:18]  <Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<nagyv> hello! how can I define a new protocol? I would like to use Skype whenever I click on a callto:// link. How can I do this in KDE?
<orient2000> got 10.4 with adept with errors, rebooted and is ok. there is a time and a date at log in
<pieter_> RawSewage: thanks
<RawSewage> ok
<nagyv> hello orient2000. now I am using X! thx :)
<waylandbill> nagyv: kio plugin of some sort.
<pieter_> i upgraded yestarday
<pieter_> RawSewage: not working
<pieter_> downgraded but...
<orient2000> I can see that. I tried sirc but do not know the comments
<waylandbill> does anyone know if a Rage Mobility M3 supports 3d accel?
<RawSewage> pieter_, I dont know anything about that
<RawSewage> I did a total reformat/reinstall  lol
<pieter_> RawSewage: something with freefontpath
<pieter_> sudo apt-get remove xorg
<pieter_> ?
<pierre_> hi
<pierre_> I've a pb : my kubuntu dapper can't start
<pieter_> my x can't start
<macdo> pierre: [11:38]  <RawSewage> [09:06]  <RawSewage> [Wed Aug 23 2006]  [08:31:18]  <Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-
<RawSewage> lol
<pierre_> ok thanks
<macdo> How did I guess?
<orient2000> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<pieter_> if i start my pc, it shws the login screen
<macdo> pierre_: pas de probleme
<pieter_> when i log in, it shows me the login screen again
<RawSewage> what a mess
<pieter_> when i do startx, x server starts for 1 second
<RawSewage> this update is terrible for K/Ubuntu
<orient2000> are you in a recovery mode?
<RawSewage> making everyone's computer useless
<macdo> yeah
<orient2000> restart in a recovery mode, log in and type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<orient2000> then ctr alt del and ready
<macdo> I was lucky - my laptop was on and connected when i rebooted the desktop after upgrade...
<macdo> so it took about 10 secs to deal with the prob
<pieter_> k, someone with a solution for me?
<Tm_T> Snake[Sleep] : that was me yes
<orient2000> read mu messages pieter
<orient2000> my messages
<pieter_> not working
<pieter_> it is not the update that gies problems
<orient2000> did you start in a recovery mode?
<pieter_> not yet
<pieter_> wait
<pieter_> brb
<pierre_> ctrl+alt+del start X ?
<orient2000> ctrl alt f1   log in sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 reboot
<root___> ok
<pieter_> i'm in recovery mode
<pieter_> now?
<orient2000> type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<pieter_> ok
<pierre_> thank you orient2000 and macdo, now it's ok
<pieter_> ............ is already the newest version
<pieter_> what now?
<orient2000> wow make sure next version to upgrade is 10.4
<pieter_> okay
<pieter_> quit
<pierre_> bye
<orient2000> bye
<macdo> seeya
<ahriman2k> Hi @ all. I've a problem with my Adept manager. When i want to update there stands: "waiting for headers 0%" all the time
<pieter_> ok
<pieter_> now?
<pieter_> reboot?
<orient2000> ctr alt del
<Jucato> ??
<Mehercle> ok
<Jucato> isn't it ctrl+alt+backspace?
<elden> ctrl+alt+backspace for restarting X
<pielgrzym> hello :)
<pielgrzym> I've got a simple guestion
<pielgrzym> I want to have the compiz only for the expose feature - will it run smoothly on radeon 9200?
<orient2000> pytaj
<pielgrzym> o :)
<elden> maybe
<orient2000> no idea
<pielgrzym> kurcze :)
<pielgrzym> installing compiz takes a while?
<elden> i have an ati card here, it doesn't run compiz at all
<Jucato> pielgrzym: you could try Kompose for a simple Expose-like feature
<pielgrzym> Jucato: cool :) it's in normal repositories?
<Jucato> !kompose
<ubotu> kompose: full screen task manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1.3 (dapper), package size 92 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Jucato> it's  in universe
<pieter_> not working
<Jucato> pieter_: what is not working?
<pielgrzym> I'lll check it out :) thanks
<pieter_> x
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<pieter_> nooo
<pieter_> not the update
<pieter_> something else
<Jucato> sorry bout that.heheeh
<Jucato> trigger happy...
<Jucato> rather, "alias" happy...
<orient2000> did computer shut down and restarted in a regular mode?
<pieter_> yes
<orient2000> if you did xorg-core   10 it shoul work
<pieter_> no
<pieter_> it is not working
<Jucato> I thought it wasn't about the upgrade...
<pieter_> it is no the update
<pieter_> i told you
<orient2000> what did you do before this problem?
<pielgrzym> this kompose is cool :) a bit slow but very functional :) thanks
<pieter_> nothing
<pieter_> firefox, kopete and konversation
<orient2000> any installations?
<pieter_> yes, but i lost the name
<pieter_> wait
<pieter_> mabe i can get it
<orient2000> any changes in a setup?
<pieter_> nope
<pieter_> not at all
<orient2000> you must come back tomorrow for a good guys  I do not know that much to help you, sorry
<Jucato> pieter_: I just came in a few minutes ago. what seems to be the problem?
<pieter_> i boot my computer, see the login screen, enter my pass, hit <enter> and....
<pieter_> i see : The Login Screen (again)
<synaptics> hello, how do i install unrar?
<pieter_> i can't start x
<Healot> apt-get install unrar-free
<Healot> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Jucato> or unrar (previously known as unrar-nonfree)
<Jucato> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Healot> btw, enable the universe section of your dapper repos
<Jucato> pieter_: that seems more than just a simple X problem...
<pieter_> Jucato: possible
<pieter_> Jucato: any ideas?
<Jucato> pieter_: fress install of Kubuntu? or have you done some changes in settings, customizations, etc?
<pieter_> no
<pieter_> nothing
<pieter_> :-s
<pieter_> very strange
<Jucato> but it's not a new install?
<pieter_> no
<Jucato> hmm
<pieter_> is there a textmode brower?
<Jucato> web browser?
<pieter_> yes
<orient2000> bad tracs on HD?
<Jucato> w3c I think?
<Jucato> err.. no not that...
<pieter_> orient2000: i don't think so
<macdo> pieter_: lynx
<Jucato> w3m I mean. but I don't know how to use it
<Jucato> pieter_: before this happened, what were you doing? did you shutdown or log off properly?
<pieter_> yes
<pieter_> i clicked : "end current session"
<Jucato> pieter_: My only guess is that there was something in the previous session that's causing a problem when you're trying to log in...
<pieter_> how can i check that?
<Jucato> me going to check...
<waylandbill> pieter_: elinks is a good one, Better than lynx if you want https support
<michael__> x problems?
<michael__> again?
<Jucato> michael__: no
<michael__> oh
<Jucato> does anyone know which config file to edit to make KDE start with an empty session?
<synaptics> /topic
<pieter_> no
<pieter_> i've tried xfce
<pieter_> same problem
<synaptics> hmm which one Healot ?
<Jucato> pieter_: you can't log into Xfce too?
<Healot> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Healot> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pieter_> i can't login to kde, xfce, and all the others
<Jucato> hmmm
<D4rkly> how can i play .mov's
<Jucato> D4rkly: install the w32codecs?
<waylandbill> Jucato: ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc I think
<Healot> !find quicktime
<ubotu> Found: libquicktime-dev, libquicktime0, quicktime-utils, quicktime-x11utils
<Jucato> I have none of those installed, but I can play .mov...
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waylandbill> Jucato: scratch that ... it's ~/.kde/share/config/session
<Jucato> waylandbill: thanks. but it seems that it wasn't pieter_'s proble after all... for some reason, he just can't login to anything at all...
<pieter_> only text-mode
<pieter_> no X
<pieter_> X
<Jucato> pieter_: you can login in text mode?
<pieter_> yes
<waylandbill> pieter_: you get the greeter and can't go past that?
<pieter_> I am in textmode now
<pieter_> yes
<Jucato> pieter_: try typing "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Jucato> if you get thrown out to text mode again, you will probably see some errors
<waylandbill> probably dumb question, but you selected a valid desktop session to use?
<Jucato> he says that no matter which session (KDE, Xfce, etc), he can't
<waylandbill> :-/
<pieter_> kdm restart ==> no result
<Jucato> pieter_: does it throw you back to the command line?
<pieter_> no, back to the login screen
<pieter_> after a few seconds
<waylandbill> what about a fail safe session... should be able to at least get an xterm or something
<synaptics> anyone knows wht this means? ------------>>>
<synaptics> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<synaptics>   traverso: Depends: libjack0.100.0-0 (>= 0.100.0) but it is not going to be installed
<synaptics>             Depends: libqt4-core (>= 4.1.2) but it is not going to be installed
<synaptics>             Depends: libqt4-gui (>= 4.1.2) but it is not going to be installed
<synaptics> E: Unmet dependencies.
<Jucato> synaptics: use pastebin please
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pieter_> if i do startx in textmode, my screen is a few seconds black, and x halts
<synaptics> thanks, i forgot all about pastebin
<pieter_> failsafe works
<pieter__> i'm in failsafe
<pieter__> and now?
<synaptics> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21462 <---anyone can help me out?
<waylandbill> hmmm... thinking..
<waylandbill> something is obviously messed up in some configuration file for the failing sessions.
<Mehercle> you think
<Mehercle> i'll take a look
<Mehercle> where can i find them?
<Jucato> ???
<pieter__> srry
<pieter__> i was in konversation
<Jucato> oh
<pieter__> where can i find them?
<jamadagni> hello. any one here has qt designer installed?
<synaptics> hmm
<waylandbill> I don't know off hand.. could be any number of em.
<pieter__> i've installed tapioca before the problem appeared
<pieter__> tapioca and a lot of dependencies
<pieter__> where can i find the desktop files?
<synaptics> desktop files --> /home/name/Desktop
<waylandbill> ~/Desktop
<Martijn81> synaptics: wild guess: have you enabled universe repository?
<pieter__> no
<pieter__> for
<pieter__> the config
<waylandbill> pieter__: what's tapioca?
<pieter__> kde, gnome
<jamadagni> hello any one has qt designer installed?
<pieter__> waylandbill: a voip program
<jamadagni> when you install it, do you automatically get a k menu entry or no?
<pieter__> yes
<synaptics> Martijn81: wait, let me pastebin my source.list
<pieter__> 100% auto
<Martijn81> synaptics: apt-cache search libqt4-gui
<Martijn81> synaptics: for example to check if you can get the package
<synaptics> libqt4-gui - Qt 4 core GUI functionality runtime library
<synaptics> i think its installed
<jamadagni> no no, not the library
<Martijn81> synaptics: it looks like a version missmatch to me
<jamadagni> i mean the qt designer, which allows you to create qt forms
<pieter__> waylandbill: i can run only failsafe, that's it
<Jucato> jamadagni: that wasn't for you, I think
<Jucato> Martijn81 was talking to synaptics...
<synaptics> i only have this->
<synaptics> $ apt-cache search libqt4-gui
<synaptics> libqt4-gui - Qt 4 core GUI functionality runtime library
<synaptics> does that mean i have the wrong thing installed?
<pieter__> orient2000: any ideas?
<Martijn81> synaptics: nope, that means the packages from the repository configured in your /etc/apt/sources.list file has the package
<pieter__> waylandbill: i mean tapioca
<synaptics> so, everything is there then
<Martijn81> synaptics: yes, but most likely an too old version
<Martijn81> *a
<synaptics> how do i get a new version?
<waylandbill> pieter__: don't know. I wouldn't think installing that would change something to mess it up that bad, but I've never installed it, so can't say
<pieter__> okay
<pieter__> i've removed it
<pieter__> now a reboot
<pieter__> brb
<karel> zdravim mluv tu nkdo esky :-D
<Martijn81> synaptics: that's a problem, you can only force the install and cross your fingers, find some site that has the package or compile from source
<Martijn81> synaptics: let me guess, breezy?
<karel> tak tady asik nepokecam :-D
<XVampireX> how do I switch between konsole tabs with the keyboard?
<synaptics> Martijn81:  dapper
<Tm_T> XVampireX: shift+arrows for example, dunno if it's default or just my settings
<Mehercle> orient2000 and waylandbill: only failsafe....
<XVampireX> thanks
<XVampireX> yup, that works
<Tm_T> XVampireX: just check from shortcut settings and you don't have to wonder ;)
<XVampireX> :P
<synaptics> Martijn81: want to see my source.list?
<Martijn81> synaptics: no wait, my repo says it has the right version so it *should* work
<overlimit> can anyone explain why my xine does not play new movies...I get error decrypting keys
<Martijn81> synaptics: have you tried what it says?-> Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages
<synaptics> Martijn81: its installing something after i typed that command
<synaptics> probably the missing stuff
<Martijn81> synaptics: that's a good thing
<grothesk> Can anyone confirm that a ralink 2500 Chipset is able to encrypt in WPA?
<AtKaaZ> synaptics: do u know stuff about synaptics ? :)
<synaptics> AtKaaZ:  i dont like using synaptic
<D4rkly> does anyone get sound on video.google.com
<erov> i get sound, no video d4rkly :|
<PlHL> Hi, anyone who knows the command(s) to change identd in Konversation?
<arepie> how to install flash, real player and the other plugin for firefox on amd64 ?
<AtKaaZ> synaptics: i have/had problems with synaptics so i had to 'echo options psmouse proto=exps >/etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe' to disable chaotic tapping :D
<Jucato> I get both sound and video in Google Video
<waylandbill> I get both as well
<D4rkly> Jucato what browser are you using ?
<Martijn81> synaptics: now try and install what you tried to install earlier, if will either install it or says the package is already installed
<Martijn81> *it
<Jucato> D4rkly: both Konqueror and Firefox
<AtKaaZ> arepie: afaik flash is not (yet?) supported on 64bitz ?!
<Martijn81> back soon....
<synaptics> ok, i'll try it out
<D4rkly> what plugin do you use to play videos on video.google.com
<Jucato> D4rkly: flashplugin-nonfree
<D4rkly> oh im also using that 1
<Jucato> what browser?
<D4rkly> firefox
<synaptics> AtKaaZ: you still there?
<AtKaaZ> synaptics: yes, why?
<waylandbill> D4rkly: I've had sound go away until a reboot before on google video. Might be a flash bug.
<AtKaaZ> synaptics: i was contemplating about using /quit :)
<D4rkly> kk brb
<synaptics> i want to try that echo thing
<synaptics> brb
<AtKaaZ> synaptics: maybe needs reboot or reinsmod of sorts of psmouse :)
<orient2000> pieter_ problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30406
<synaptics> hmm i disconnected
<AtKaaZ> D4rkly: having an X problem? or just the irc client :)
<AtKaaZ> synaptics: did u reinsert the psmouse mod?
<D4rkly> i was trying to auto register my name when i connect to freenode in Konversation
<D4rkly> yay got sound in google video after reboot
<waylandbill> D4rkly: yeah... it's gotta be a bug in flash or something.
<D4rkly> in Konversation under Server List -> Edit(freenode) -> Edit(default identity).  there is a auto indentify section with Service: and Password: fields. what do i put in the Service: field to register my nick with the nickserve at login ???
<Jucato> D4rkly: "nickserv"
<Jucato> without the quotes
<Martijn81> hmm, fast... with my router it takes half a minute minimum to get connected with freenode...
<D4rkly> cool you need NickServe<space>
<Jucato> D4rkly: My bad, it's NickServ I think
<Jucato> (but no "e", and no <space>)
<mjanicki> hi all
<synaptics> Martijn81: i think ive got it working........ how do i use unrar-free?
<Jucato> synaptics: you use it with Ark
* Jucato looks around #
<D4rkly> sound goes after playing 1 vid off google video
<Martijn81> synaptic: ark should work with it automaticly, but konsole and the unrar command will work just as nice. You choose
<D4rkly> its back again :)
<synaptics> i think its working. i used Ark and found that i can use tar, lha, zoo, rar, ar, 7zip
<Jucato> Ark can open anything as long as the needed packages are there
<Jucato> heck it can even open up .deb files :-D
<synaptics> brb.. restart
<D4rkly> does anyone want to help install the apple darwin streaming server
<RawSewage> why did my Konqueror file manager fonts just get so big
<RawSewage> I cant shrink them
<Jucato> RawSewage: which fonts?
<RawSewage> the folders are small, not tiny
<RawSewage> I think the problem is with the folders
<RawSewage> they wont shrink enough
<Jucato> RawSewage: you can also check the font settings for Konqueror (as a file manager) in Settings > Configure Konqueror
<RawSewage> I did all that
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> I adjusted it in  Appearance
<Jucato> does anyone know if OO.o will have a sort of "workspace" similar to KOffice's koshell/KOffice Workspace?
<D4rkly> can someon please help me install apple's darwin streaming server ?
<RawSewage> !darwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darwin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RawSewage> I dont use any open document programs
<RawSewage> just KWrite
<Jucato> RawSewage: ehehe! I rarely do word processing, too. but when I do, I have lots open. So OO.o gets a bit messy
<RawSewage> Jucato, cant you just use pager desktops
<AtKaaZ> !darwinos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darwinos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<D4rkly> it uses a .py script to install and coplains about en language files i had a look in the script and it tries to put the files in a html-en directory
<Jucato> RawSewage: I can, but switching between desktops is harder than switching between documents if they are within one window
<AtKaaZ> RawSewage: do u have problems(bugs) with KWrite?
<RawSewage> no
<AtKaaZ> k
<AtKaaZ> RawSewage: sorry, i was refering to kate :) and now i've just realized that thanks to synaptics :P
<synaptics> hehe
<synaptics> kate has a bug
<waylandbill> synaptics: what kinda bug?
<jamadagni> hello. my system is a pentium 4 with hyperthreading
<madgik85> hello i was thinking of tring to Kubuntu. I was just wondering, what does the DVD version have that the cd version doesnt and which on is it worth getting?
<jamadagni> @madgik85: don't bother downloading hte dvd
<synaptics> everytime i open something with kate (command line from konsole) . i get some error and then kate runs
<waylandbill> madgik85: the liveCD is all you need.
<jamadagni> the cd has basically the important parts but the dvd doesn't have the full kde
<jamadagni> install from cd - alternate or live (live cd doens't allow you freedom in installing grub, I was told)
<madgik85> jamadagni: ok the then ill get the cd version
<jamadagni> and then add your needed packages from the repositories
<RawSewage> DVD is if you have no internet
<jamadagni> well yeah, but as said before, dvd also does not have full kde
<erov> yay amarok 1.4.2 :)
<jamadagni> sad thing. i tried to report a bug but it was rejected
<jprenaud> hi all
<waylandbill> jamadagni: you can always customize the grub after install. It usually detects if it needs windoze entry.
<jprenaud> anybody using kubuntu on an IBM thinkpad?
<jamadagni> waylandbill - but it does not allow to install grub to anywhere other than the mbr, right?
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: i don't; but we might try to help anyhow :P
<waylandbill> jamadagni: that's right. Never tried it with multiple drives either. That might classify  an alternative install too.
<jamadagni> don't think multiple drives is problem
<jamadagni> is madgik85 still here?
<jamadagni> see http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8033.msg32339#msg32339 for what's on the dvd and not on the cd
<jamadagni> ok now i get to get some help! ;)
<jamadagni> i'm running a pentium 4 with hyperthreading
<jamadagni> but the default installer (from alternate cd) installed linux i386 only
<jamadagni> can i without fear install linux i686 smp?
<pieter_> waylandbill: still no x ....
<waylandbill> isnt the smp version intended for multiple cpu mobo?
<yaccin> ive changed the kdm-theme, now i cant graphicaly log in o.O
<RawSewage> The core update is working now
<nolte> jamadagni: why not ? if you still let the old kernel installed, so you can switch back
<waylandbill> pieter_: try renaming the ~/.kde directory to something else. don't remove it, just rename it.
<nolte> jamadagni: just in case
<pieter_> it was in all my wm's
<pieter_> reinstall
<pieter_> i'll reinstall kubuntu
<jamadagni> waylandbill - suse 10.1 installed i586 smp
<pieter_> that's faster than searching the problem
<jamadagni> and knoppix shows two penguins
<waylandbill> pieter_: good luck with that.
<pieter_> thanks for your help
<jamadagni> and repots cpu0 and cpu1 with identical specs at 3000 mhz
<pieter_> back in an hour
<jamadagni> @nolte - how do i know which kernel is being booted?
<waylandbill> jamadagni: ah. ok. you should be fine.
<jamadagni> @nolte - how do i set the 686 smp kernel to be booted?
<nolte> jamadagni: there should be an entry in your grub menu.lst
<waylandbill> jamadagni: both will be in grub for you to choose
<jamadagni> well i didn't install ubuntu grub
<jamadagni> but i added an entry to suse grub
<jamadagni> i think i just edit that entry
<jamadagni> to point to new kernel
<jamadagni> will try, after praying to the elephant god that my system does not crash
<jamadagni> :)
<jamadagni> hey how do these people do these messages while going away: "Mehercle has left this server ("reinstalling kubuntu, back in an hour")."
<waylandbill> jamadagni: you can add an entry for it. I'd not edit a working one until you know it works.
<jamadagni> i would like that
<jamadagni> waylandbill - that's prudent
<waylandbill> I think the / quit command takes arguments for those IIRC
<jamadagni> trying...
<waylandbill> <-- jamadagni has left this server ("i'll be right back").
<jamadagni> yay! ;)
<jamadagni> why does not /away work for me?
<jamadagni> " [Away]  You are not marked as being away."
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: thanks. i have problem with suspend to ram (using kpowersave)
<AtKaaZ> jamadagni: do you type a msg after /away ? if not it'll unmark you
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: i take it it won't resume after suspend ?
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: well it does but i have to chvt 1 and then back to chvt7. if not, i get a garbled screen.
<AtKaaZ> oic
<jamadagni> @AtKaaZ - i did not type a msg after /away
<jamadagni> do i have to?
<jamadagni> i'm back
<Agios> nope
<jamadagni> is that how it works?
<Agios> just /away is enough
<Jucato> Agios: I don't think so
<jamadagni> what to do to undo /away? konversation still shows "(away)"
<Jucato> a plain /away will show this message: [Away]  You are not marked as being away.
<Jucato> jamadagni: you need to do something like "/away [away_message] "
<Agios> well, it works for me :)
<AtKaaZ> Agios: in konversation just /away does unmark you if previously were away :)
<Jucato> other IRC clients might behave differently?
<Agios>  /away bbl    set me away and /away     set me not away
<Jucato> Agios: that's not "plain" /away. you put a message after /away (bbl)
<[GuS] > Bonjour
<Jucato>  /away [message]  = set away ON; /away = set away OFF
<Agios> well, I thought he was askin how to unaway :)
<Jucato> well, now at least he knows how to do both :-D
<Agios> :)
<waylandbill> Jucato: it's not a difference in the client I wouldn't think. The client should just send that command unaltered.
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: any idea about my suspend issue?
<Jucato> waylandbill: yeah, it was a miscommunication between Agios and me :-D
<jamadagni> ok worked! but what do you people see when i say "/away msg"?
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: no ideas yet; doing some (re)search :P
<xwolf-> probably nothing, jamadagni
<Agios> jamadagni: nothing unless they whois you
<Jucato> nothing
<Jucato> ehehe
<xwolf-> konversation still has a long way to go
<Agios> well, on xchat the nick is greyed in the nicklist for away users
<waylandbill> anything else like an action msg and/or nick change would be client specific.
<xwolf-> it lacks some key features
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: thanks, it used to work. have been offline for 3 weeks, updated a little while ago and now pb with suspend.
<jamadagni> ok then, see you guys, bye! :)
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: do you have klaptopd in systray i guess?
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: no, i use kpowersave. it's in the systray though.
<Jucato> Agios: it seems that Konversation also grays out Away users
<Jucato> or puts an icon, depending on the theme used
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: i see that kpowersave wants to remove klaptopdaemon and powernowd; so i can't test it; guess there are two ways for suspend on laptops
<Agios> cool
<Agios> I guess. I ignore away status because people forget to unaway it they run autoaway scripts :)
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: fair enough, i did not realise you were trying on your machine. kpowersave is a lot nicer that klaptopdaemon though. only this pb for resume which not a killer bug.
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: u know what, wait; i am gonna try that even if it removes those :P
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: careful...
<AtKaaZ> risk is part of the job lolz
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: :-)
<AtKaaZ> besides i do plan on removing X and getting back to only console :P
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: so the chvt you do with ctrl+alt+F1 and ctrl+alt+F7 not with commands rite?
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: right. i suspend, it goes fine. then wake up. get garbled screen. then CTRL-ALT-F1 then CTRL-ALT-F7 then all good.
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: i take it u're upgraded to day :) what video card btw and driver for X (nvidia?)
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: good point, i have not restarted X after upgrade. maybe i should?... i use free radeon driver with a M900 card (radeon mobillity)
<pielgrzym> could anyone give me a hint how to compile imlib2 for better performance? I want to boost kompose :)
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: please ::)
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: OK
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud:  just to be on the safe side :P
<craig> does anyone know any DECENT P2P programs for kubuntu (limewire doesnt work)
<Kamping_Kaiser> define 'decent' and 'doesnt work'
<craig> limewire doesnt startup
<AtKaaZ> craig: there's limewire for ubtuntu? :) didn't know that
<Jucato> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<craig> thanks
<Jucato> !amule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<AtKaaZ> craig: u could start that limewire from konsole and perhaps see some errors if any ? or are they in ~/.xsession-errors
<craig> I dont know how to connect in amule
<ym4546> i'm having some kind of a startup problem on kubuntu 6.06
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: well now in new X and same pb.
<Jucato> ym4546: what kind of startup problem?
<AtKaaZ> hmm
<ym4546> when i start up, it goes into GRUB, and i select the first entry there, and then it goes to the blue kubuntu startup screen where it lists the items as it starts them, after that, at the time it should display the kdm login screen, it just continues to show the blue kubuntu logo, and an empty progress bar under it
<Jucato> ym4546: did you recently do an update/upgrade?
<Jucato> $1 If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<ym4546> Jucato: last time i was in linux, adept updatersaid tehere was a new  me to install a new version of xorg, which i did
<ym4546> jucato: i think thatw as the problem
<Jucato> ym4546: read my long reply
<fritsch> Jucato: no
<ym4546> jucato: thats exactly what i needed, i'll give it a try and see if it works
<fritsch> Jucato: this is fixed
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<ym4546> jucato: thanks
<fritsch> Jucato: yes :-)
<Jucato> ym4546: read the 2nd long reply :-D
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: how do u suspend to ram? i can't see any options in powersave from systray, maybe i should restart :D
<synaptics> Jucato: is that the one when my computer starts only with the kubuntu logo?
<Jucato> fritsch: it should be. But I'm wondering why there are still some problems. maybe some servers/mirrors haven't updated yet?
<synaptics> lol, and i had to reformat
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: right click then "suspend to RAM". don't you have this?
<fritsch> Jucato: no, i think the adept just shows: one update available
<synaptics> lol
<Jucato> synaptics: probably... but it still depends...
<fritsch> Jucato: but, if you do sudo apt-get update, then it gets actualized ...
<synaptics> i just reformated this morning because of that
<fritsch> synaptics: oh no :-)
<synaptics> lol oh yes
<Jucato> fritsch: no, yesterday, only version 10.3 was available. 10.4 was then made available after a few hours
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: yep, i was imagining that's gonna have to be it but it just isn't there; imma have to restart so the daemon will run
<Jucato> but it did not hit all servers/mirrors at the same time
<fritsch> Jucato: yes, okay this look like a mirror issue
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: brb, restart
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: just run sudo /etc/init.d/powersaved restart
<Jucato> if the server/mirror has been updated, it will show xserver-xorg-core 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4. if not, it will still show the 10.3 version
<synaptics> then i lost one drive
<synaptics> good thing there werent any important data ...... well........just 2. but i can redo it
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: already did that, still nothing, and apparently it was running
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: and restarting kpowersave doesn't do anything different either
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: odd... what's your laptop? maybe it is blacklisted by powersaved but it's be surprised.
<fritsch> jprenaud: does suspend not work?
<synaptics> whats powersaved for? is it the same as klaptop?
<fritsch> jprenaud: you have already look in /etc/default/acpi-support
<fritsch> synaptics: yes, but it is "more" improved tool, but NOT the way kubuntu goes ...
<fritsch> synaptics: kubuntu stars using kde-guidance-powermanager, Riddel is developing it
<jprenaud> fritsch:  suspend to ram works but i get a garbled X at resume and have to chvt 1 and chvt 7 after resume
<synaptics> nice
<fritsch> jprenaud: what laptop?
<fritsch> jprenaud: there are some things to do
<jprenaud> thinkpad r51
<fritsch> jprenaud: okay, you do it with poersave?
<jprenaud> fritsch: yes, powersave and kpowersave
<synaptics> im using Asus M2C. hmmmmmm the synaptics touchpad cant be disabled
<fritsch> jprenaud: sudo vim the powersave config
<Jucato> fritsch: nice technique to mention Riddel's nick without notifying and disturbing him :-D
<fritsch> jprenaud: DISABLE all VBE Stuff
<fritsch> jprenaud: and enable Switch Console
<jprenaud> fritsch: which config one? sleep?
<fritsch> jprenaud: yes, this one
<fritsch> jprenaud: i got it working this way ... (but suspend2 bugged, so i uninstalled it ...)
<fritsch> jprenaud: wait
<fritsch> jprenaud: try this first
<fritsch> jprenaud: suspend
<fritsch> jprenaud: get garbled screen
<fritsch> jprenaud: press ctrl alt F1 and ctrl alt F7 to go back
<Jucato> does anyone know if there's a sort of "workspace" app/utility for OO.o, similar to KOffice Workspace (koshell) ??
<fritsch> Jucato: sorry, no
<jprenaud> fritsch: and ??
<Jucato> T_T
<fritsch> jprenaud: this was it ;-)
<fritsch> jprenaud: try if "manually" switch terminals helps
<jprenaud> fritsch: it does help, that's what i'm doing. i'd like to avoid having to do it
<fritsch> jprenaud: yes okay
<fritsch> jprenaud: just edit the sleep config
<fritsch> jprenaud: and enable here: switch console
<fritsch> jprenaud: it is very down of it
<fritsch> jprenaud: very down in the config
<fritsch> jprenaud: SUSPEND2RAM_SWITCH_VT="yes"
<jprenaud> fritsch: done, have restarted powersaved and will try now.
<_rince_> is there an easy way of restoring grub after a windows installation?
<fritsch> jprenaud: good, hav fun
<fritsch> _rince_: yes
<_rince_> i mean more easy than booting a live.cd and chroot'ing
<fritsch> _rince_: boot up the live cd, "chroot in" and do a grub-install
<Jucato> chroot'ing?
<_rince_> tadaa!
<fritsch> _rince_: ah okay ;-)
<fritsch> _rince_: isn#` t there an "option" repair in the live cd?
<fritsch> _rince_: they talked about such an option, iirc
<_rince_> fritsch: i have no idea
<pr3dator> what's the differens bitween kubuntu6.06 and kubuntu 6.06.1?
<jprenaud> fritsch: you are an absolute star it's done it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> all I do is "sudo grub" followed by "find /boot/grub/stage1" then "root (hd0,0)" topped by "setup (hd0)"
<_rince_> and it must be idiot-proof since i have to do it via telefon/irc
<fritsch> jprenaud: *happ*
<fritsch> jprenaud: do you have a radeon graphics card?
<jprenaud> fritsch: yep, radeom m9000
<ketsugi> Is there a way for me to map the Windows key on my keyboard to open the K Menu?
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: so?
<fritsch> jprenaud: then pleace be sure to load the radeonfb
<Jucato> fritsch: no GRUB repair tool in the Desktop CD
<_rince_> Jucato: that won't work when there is no linux to boot into
<Jucato> _rince_: I mean from the Live CD...
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: well, powersaved starts ok, no error or similar msgs in /var/log/debug,messages,syslog but kpowersave says it is not running
<fritsch> jprenaud: your laptop gets very warm while sleeping?
<jprenaud> fritsch: i have this in menu.lst: defoptions=resume=/dev/hda1 acpi_sleep=s3_bios splash video=radeonfb:1400x1050-16@85
<_rince_> Jucato: well, then 'chroot + update-grub' should be enough imo
<fritsch> jprenaud: yes, thisi sperfecetly fine
<Jucato> probably. I'm not familiar with the chroot thing
<jprenaud> fritsch: i now what you're talking about, is radeonfb in the initrd?
<fritsch> jprenaud: what says: cat /proc/fb
<AtKaaZ> Jucato: what u mean there's no grub-install on the live cd ? /:)
<Jucato> AtKaaZ: there is no GRUB repair tool ala MEPIS
<fritsch> jprenaud: no, it is loaded first afterwards, but you can "bring" it in the initrd
<Jucato> but grub-install is there
<jprenaud> fritsch: says: 0 VGA16 VGA
<fritsch> jprenaud: okay so not working
<AtKaaZ> jprenaud: oh so it's because of the framebuffer i take it; do u really need that?
<fritsch> jprenaud: just do following
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: thinkpads get very warm, because of a bug
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: you have to use the radeonfb driver to push the cards to D2 mode in suspend
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3022
<jprenaud> AtKaaZ: yes, trying to reduce power during sleep. so need radeonfb
<fritsch> jprenaud: just add radeonfb to /etc/modules this is okay ...
<fritsch> jprenaud: and enough
<AtKaaZ> Jucato: either way, u should mount ur root partition from live cd, then chroot to that dir then run grub-install, in case ur mbr got overwritten ie. after installing some windows
<bpa> hi folk
<fritsch> jprenaud: reboot and look what dmesg says about suspending
<Jucato> AtKaaZ:  eheh don't tell that to me :-D
<AtKaaZ> fritsch: ayt, who knows... knows :D
<Jucato> I don't do the chroot thing anyway...
<AtKaaZ> Jucato: ok, my bad :-"
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: [17179574.616000]  radeonfb: IBM ThinkPad R40 (2722) detected, enabling D2 slee
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: so "i" need it ;-)
<Jucato> I do it the long way, like the way I posted. So I get to choose which GRUB to install where
<jprenaud> fritsch: great, off for a reboot then :-) thanks a lot, much appreciated.
<TextureGlitch> Hey everyone, I'm having some trouble with a newly installed Kubuntu can anyone help me? The dhclient program can't get an IP address from my router when I boot up. I checked the system log and it says 'dhclient | receive_packet failed on eth0: network down' and immediately after there's a line that says 'kernel | eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, Ipa 0x41E1'. This happens TWICE with every reboot. When it's done booting my I
<TextureGlitch> Frankly I don't care why it can't get an IP during bootup, but how do I make a startup script or something that runs after boot so that my machine will get an IP? I tried making a small bash script and use update-rc.d to put it into the bootup sequence, but apparently it's too early in the process or something. I don't know. It doesn't seem to have any effect. If I run my script at the prompt after a reboot I get an IP address,
<fritsch> TextureGlitch: could you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<AtKaaZ> TextureGlitch: seems that your eth0 gets linked after dhclient runs , unless im missing smth?!
<fritsch> !pastebin > TextureGlitch
<fritsch> jprenaud: back?
<fritsch> jprenaud: add radeonfb to /etc/mkinitramfs/modules
<fritsch> jprenaud: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r` reconfigures your initramfs, etc.
<AtKaaZ> fritsch: how can i change the contents of an initramfs :P
<TextureGlitch> This is my /etc/network/interface file:
<TextureGlitch> auto lo
<TextureGlitch> iface lo inet loopback
<TextureGlitch> address 127.0.0.1
<TextureGlitch> netmask 255.0.0.0
<TextureGlitch> auto eth0
<TextureGlitch> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<TextureGlitch> auto eth1
<TextureGlitch> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<jprenaud> fritsch: yep and victory again: [17179768.220000]  radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): switching to D2 state...
<TextureGlitch> auto eth2
<TextureGlitch> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<TextureGlitch> auto ath0
<Jucato> TextureGlitch: pleas stop
<TextureGlitch> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<TextureGlitch> auto wlan0
<TextureGlitch> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<fritsch> TextureGlitch: dont`t paste
<Jucato> TextureGlitch: use pastebin
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TextureGlitch> sorry
<fritsch> TextureGlitch: you are kicked of pasting ....
<fritsch> TextureGlitch: i gave you the pastebin link before
<fritsch> TextureGlitch: eth0 is acutally your device which gets an IP an has one at the moment?
<TextureGlitch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21472
<spring> anone good with buildix?
<fritsch> TextureGlitch: now it` s okay *g* we saw it (everybody did)
<TextureGlitch> yeah, eth0 is my network card
<jprenaud> fritsch: do i need to modify the initrd now?
<fritsch> jprenaud: you have suspend2 enabled kernel?
<fritsch> jprenaud: i told above
<fritsch> jprenaud: add radeonfb to /etc/mkinitramfs/modules
<[MysT] > Hi people!
<[MysT] > anyone knows how to runj nvclock-qt ?
<jprenaud> fritsch: no, i have not suspend2 enabled kernel. but would like to.
<[MysT] > i've installed.. and seems that command does not exist
<fritsch> jprenaud: after that mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd-`uname -r`
<fritsch> jprenaud: register your nick, i tell you ...
<fritsch> jprenaud: it is very easy
<fritsch> jprenaud: what says "uname -r"?
<jprenaud> fritsch: how do i register my nick?
<AtKaaZ> fritsch: mkinitramfs does that make an /initrd.img file ? 'cause mkinitrd doesn't seem to make it right for me
<fritsch> jprenaud: go to the freenode window and typ: !register
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd-`uname -r`
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: but be careful not to make your system unbootable
<AtKaaZ> fritsch: yes i'll use another filename :)
<jprenaud> fritsch: !register does not work
<AtKaaZ> and another entry in menu.lst
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: you have to edit grub
<fritsch> jprenaud: "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY"
<AtKaaZ> fritsch: yes, i just want to edit an existing /initrd.img (symlink) image to add a module and change something in scripts and put it back
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: no, don`t do this
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: correctly building > "hacking"
<fritsch> jprenaud: got it work?
<AtKaaZ> fritsch: well, i have to :P i need to replace vga16fb autoloading with nvidiafb, and there's no sensible way to do it
<AtKaaZ> (that i'm aware of)
* fritsch stands on a water canal
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: mmmh, try video=vga16:off
<AtKaaZ> fritsch: but only vga16fb is present in the initrd.img file and some fb module is needed for splash and i need fbcon aka /dev/fb0 for Allegro(lib)
<TextureGlitch> Is there anyplace I can just put a script and have it run after boot? Somewhere after the update-rc.d stuff is run.
<lupine> recompile the kernel?
<[MysT] > Please... anyone knows how to run nvclock-qt ?
<lupine> (beats unpacking initrd.img and replacing the module manually ;) )
<AtKaaZ> lupine: yes, trying that with make-kpkg :)
<AtKaaZ> lupine: can u tell me how to repack ? :)
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: add nvidiafb /etc/mkinitramfs/modules
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: and recreate
<AtKaaZ> lupine: it'd be faster to do the initrd.img file like that, than recompiling the kernel :puke:
<XVampireX> HEY
<AtKaaZ> fritsch: with mkinitrd ?
<XVampireX> Hobbsee:
<Agios> TextureGlitch: the rc.local script is jsut for that purpose.
<XVampireX> When is amarok coming along?
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: initramfs
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: it's there, for edgy
<fritsch> AtKaaZ: mkinitramfs -o ....
<XVampireX> Great
<XVampireX> What about dapper?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: will they be releasing an Amarok 1.4.3 for Dapper?
<XVampireX> Why can't the stable people get even STABLE software?
<lupine> it's just a gzip'd loop device, I think
<Jucato> XVampireX: Amarok 1.3.9 is stable... ^_^
<XVampireX> 1.4.2 is stable too
<TextureGlitch> Agios: is that the one in /etc or the one in /etc/init.d ?
<XVampireX> it's final release right now
<Jucato> XVampireX: except for FLAC support
<XVampireX> hmm
<Agios> TextureGlitch: the one in /etc/rc.local
<XVampireX> Dapper missed 1.4.0/1.4.1/1.4.2
<west-en> hello
<Agios> just execute your script at the end of it
<XVampireX> Great, that's so up to date I could cry! *sarcasm*
<Jucato> but by "stable" I mean, officially supported by Ubuntu. the more recent Amarok releases are more of "gifts" from the Kubuntu devs
<west-en> i need help with laptopsbuttons
<TextureGlitch> Agios: Thanks. Is that one run automatically or do I have to add it with update-rc.d or something?
<Jucato> XVampireX: Amarok 1.4.2 is available for Dapper, but not through the main repos
<XVampireX> Where?
<west-en> i installed hotkeys.setup but they still don't work!
<Agios> TextureGlitch: it runs automatically. Nothing else required.
<Jucato> XVampireX: http://www.kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> Jucato: .3?   no idea.  fritsch is building dapper versions of .2, but i dont know if/how that will work
<Jucato> err
<west-en> and i need help with the screen to, it is very dark
<Jucato> my mistake XVampireX..
<Jucato> Dapper has 1.4.1...
<XVampireX> Jucato: nothing about 1.4.2
<XVampireX> ok
<fritsch> Hobbsee: ah there are lib depends, which aren` t in dapper?
<Jucato> sorry
<AtKaaZ> fritsch: but will that generate a initrd.img file exactly how my prev one was plus that module? or is it missing some things
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i build your last packages for edgy successfully: 1.4.1-0ubuntu3
<Hobbsee> fritsch: i would think so.  check what was included with the 1.4.1 repo
<XVampireX> By the way I'm having a little problem with "Get new *insert name of item here*" dialog
<Jucato> fritsch, Hobbsee: is there anyway that a semi-official patch for xine would be released from you guys to fix the FLAC problem?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: well, that's 1.4.1 - they were already in dapper
<fritsch> Hobbsee: mmmh nope
<Jucato> XVampireX: it's bugged
<west-en> i need help with laptopsbuttons
<Hobbsee> Jucato: got a patch handy?
<west-en> i installed hotkeys.setup but they still don't work!
<west-en> and i need help with the screen to, it is very dark
<fritsch> Hobbsee: Riddel released 1.4.1- ubuntu2
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ehehe nope... @_@
<XVampireX> I can only view/download from Highest rated
<Jucato> I'll search the forums to see who made a patch
<XVampireX> tab
<Jucato> XVampireX: like I said.. bugged
<XVampireX> Ah
<XVampireX> when will that be fixed?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: well, yeah - either for edgy, or on kubuntu.org
<fritsch> west-en: which buttons are not working?
<Jucato> Riddel said he's looking into the KDE 3.5.4 bugs... there are quite a lot...
<Jucato> but he has his hands full, so I'm not getting my hopes up
<XVampireX> Ok :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: which ones in particular?  a lot are upstream ones.
* Hobbsee shrugs
<synaptics> anyone knows any program that is similar to Msn Messenger?
<synaptics> for kubuntu
<lupine> kopete#
<lupine> -#
<synaptics> any other
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm not really sure... I just heard some people complaining about having no FLAC, then I heard someone saying that a patch fixes it... but I haven't actually seen it in action...
<lupine> aMSN?
<_nedudgi> aMSN is much similar
<Jucato> aMSN, GAIM
<lupine> will run, but I don't know what libs it needs
<synaptics> thanks, i;ll get amsn
<lupine> gtk--
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah.  i believe i screwed that up, hoping that an upstream patch would fix it
<_nedudgi> Or use Mercury
<ketsugi> How can I properly enable Chinese fonts in KDE? All Chinese words show up as dots. Japanese is fine, and both languages display fine in Gnome.
<Jucato> I was also expecting the same. So that I could spread the good news around :-D
<_nedudgi> Mercury is the one the knows the most features of MSN unfortunately itz is a bit slow
<_nedudgi> java eh
<lupine> does anyone know how Konversation (0.19) manages to eat 400MB of RAM?
<_nedudgi> did you give it something for lunch?
<_nedudgi> Maybe it was hungry :D
<lupine> no, left it on overnight ;)
<synaptics> ahh i c
<lupine> all I can think of is that it's doing something esoteric with the text buffer
<_nedudgi> And I woud say that installing mercury was a bit horror
<lupine> even so... 400MB is OTT
<lupine> (I've only got 512!)
<_nedudgi> Why do you worry? You still have 112 left:DDD
<lupine> + 3GB of swap, I guess...
<lupine> it all comes back when I restart konversation, though
<XVampireX> lupine: sounds like a memory leak
<XVampireX> It's taking very little ram here
<_nedudgi> me too for being serius
<_nedudgi> only a few amount
<synaptics> i'm using 2GB of swap
<fritsch> synaptics: how much ram do you have?
<lupine> think I should upgrade to kde 3.5.4 ?
<synaptics> 768MB RAM
<ubuntu_> #linux
<Jucato> Hobbsee: It seems that upgrading xine to 1.1.2 (Ubuntu has 1.1.1) solves the FLAC problem with Amarok 1.4.1?
<Hobbsee> !info xine-lib edgy
<ubotu> Package xine-lib does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> !info libxine edgy
<ubotu> Package libxine does not exist in edgy
<Jucato> !info libxine-main
<ubotu> Package libxine-main does not exist in dapper
<Hobbsee> !info libxine1 edgy
<Jucato> !info libxine-main1
<ubotu> libxine1: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2819 kB, installed size 6484 kB
<ubotu> libxine-main1: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.2 (dapper), package size 2865 kB, installed size 6632 kB
<Hobbsee> 1.1.2 is there.
<Jucato> lol...
<Jucato> in Edgy.. ^_^
<Hobbsee> true that
<Jucato> just 2 months to go anyway.hehehe!
<Hobbsee> that long?  it feels shorter.  sigh.
<Jucato> long, short, it's all relative :-D
<Jucato> would you know what KDE version Edgy will ship with?
<Skrot> Probably 3.5.4
<Hobbsee> Jucato: 3.5.4 or 3.5.5, depending on when the latter comes out, and/or how stable it is
<Hobbsee> Jucato: lots of bugs to fix before that.
<h3sp4wn> Is there still plans for the 4.0 tech preview to be included ?
<Jucato> uhuh
<Hobbsee> mind you, i'm not sure how much of terrible interest there will be in edgy+1, so...
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: you mean to say there were plans originally?  :P
<Jucato> the KDE devs say that KDE 4 tech preview will be released October, but unusable except to developers/programmers/testers
<Hobbsee> true that.  i doubt there's enough time to do it for edgy
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: I remember reading some e-mail that said that was planned for edgy but however it was a long time ago
<Jucato> Hobbsee: well, I'm terribly interested because of the new USplash, System Settings, and hopefully, a better, HIG-compliant Adept
<Hobbsee> maybe, very maybe, edgy+1
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: a long time ago, yes
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that.  it's here now, you know
<Hobbsee> it just breaks.
* Hobbsee doesnt want to reboot
<Jucato> lol
* Hobbsee hears talk of init-crack.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: which of those three I mentioned are there already?
<Hobbsee> interim usplash is there, system settings is partly done - its' got some nice stuff in there now.  i dont think adept has been updated
<Hobbsee> kde-guidance is quite nice, too
<Jucato> Kool! I like kde-guidance. Although the Display module seems to need a bit more refining?
<Hobbsee> kde-guidance as in the power stuff.   true that.
<Jucato> heh. I do hope Adept makes it. I'm reading the AdeptUsability page, and it looks good
<h3sp4wn> I like splashy more than usplash
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: same here. But I would love to have the option to have scrolling text + good graphics
<Hobbsee> it wont change this late
<Jucato> I don't think Ubuntu will give up on USplash, though
<Jucato> it's one of Ubuntu's babies, iirc
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: like expresso - there are better alternatives (I would just use what works best)
<Jucato> I think they renamed it to "Ubiquity"...
<h3sp4wn> the knoppix / kanotix installer has never failed at all for me
<Jucato> But now that MEPIS is Ubuntu-based, wouldn't it be good if Ubuntu kinda learned from MEPIS's installer?
<jprenaud> fritsch: still around?
<eeos> hi there i am having problems with my integrated microphone, applications refise to see it :-)
<eeos> clues?
<jamadagni> jucato - what's special about mepis' installer?
<Jucato> jamadagni: so many things? It allows you to choose where you install GRUB for one
<Jucato> it has a time-tested partitioning process?
<Jucato> well, Ubiquity is still young, so it has lots of chances to grow
<jamadagni> what is this time-testing partitioning process?
<jamadagni> i mean, time-tested...
<synaptics> how do i change usplash?
<jamadagni> synaptics - just do sudo apt-get install splashy
<eeos> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jamadagni> or did you mean, how do you change the usplash splash
<Jucato> jamadagni: the first few days after Ubuntu/Kubuntu 6.06 was released, a lot of comments have been about some issues with the partitioner
<Jucato> jamadagni: splashy isn't in the repositories, btw
<synaptics> thanks jamadagni
<synaptics> the partitioner is very sucky
<Jucato> jamadagni: I said "time-tested" because the MEPIS installer has been around far longer than Ubiquity.
<jamadagni> @synaptics - jucato is right. sorry but it isn't in the repositories
<abonnema> Does anyone here know how to re-get files from an otherwise ok installation?
<abonnema> I accidentally deleted a conf. directory
<Jucato> abonnema: what do you mean?
<synaptics> yah, i know
<fritsch> jprenaud: yes?
<fritsch> jprenaud: working?
<h3sp4wn> abonnema: dpkg -S /path/to/file (apt-get install --reinstall whateverpackage)
<jamadagni> jucato: but mepis is ubuntu-based means they are later, no?
<abonnema> I mea I deleted my /etc/mysql directory and I want to get it from the package its from
<gnomefreak> when did ubuntu get mepis? i thought it was debian based still
<synaptics> Reading package lists... Done
<synaptics> Building dependency tree... Done
<synaptics> E: Couldn't find package splashy
<gnomefreak> synaptics: its not in repos
<jprenaud> fritsch: not tried, need to change grub line (i guess) plus stuff in /etc/hibernate, no?
<Jucato> jamadagni: no. MEPIS was KNOPPIX-based before it turned Ubuntu-based
<synaptics> i did that in konsole
<jamadagni> synatpics: http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/wiki/doku.php
<abonnema> Ok, apt-get install --reinstall mysql-common: thanks
<fritsch> jprenaud: no, only in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jprenaud> fritsch: defaults in /etc/hibernate are all good?
<Jucato> synaptics: well, splashy isn't in the repositories. there is currently no easy way to install it...
<jamadagni> there's a howto in the ubuntuforums
<fritsch> jprenaud: add here: resume2=swap:/dev/hda5
<jamadagni> search
<Jucato> and changing the USplash theme is quite difficult
<fritsch> jprenaud: ths was for "grub", resume2=swap:/dev/hdaX (where X is your swap partition number)
<Jucato> jamadagni: the repository for splash mentioned in the forums is down
<jamadagni> changing the splashy tyheme is quite easy
<fritsch> jprenaud: yes the defaults are okay! ...
<Jucato> jamadagni: I said, changing the "USplash" theme as the difficult one
<jamadagni> splashy_config -s kubuntutheme
<fritsch> jprenaud: when you enable KDELock, you have to patch a little, becase there en "&" is missing in the scriptlet
<jamadagni> yes jucato, i was contrasting it with splashy
<Jucato> jamadagni: but it doesn't mean it will automatically work. It seems that the current Ubuntu kernel does not have the necessary options to make Splashy work
<fritsch> jprenaud: just add this, update-grub, reboot and ha a try
<jamadagni> jucato - then how does it work on my machinje ? ;)
<Jucato> jamadagni: you're one of the lucky ones?
<jamadagni> ha ha ha
<jprenaud> fritsch: right, will try hibernate. no need for rebott, right? updated grub is used at resume, right?
<Jucato> have you seen how many unanswered calls for help are in that thread?
<fritsch> jprenaud: mmh update-grub and reboot, because of errors
<jamadagni> i did nothing but do what is said at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216597&highlight=splashy
<fritsch> jprenaud: just to be sure
<jamadagni> jucato - yes
<jamadagni> oh in that thread?
<jamadagni> no
<jprenaud> fritsch: allright, reboot and then hibernate. off i go, bye ...
<Jucato> jamadagni: what kernel are you using btw?
<jamadagni> 2.6.15-26-386
<fritsch> jprenaud: you can just "klick" hibernate
<fritsch> jprenaud: but NOT!!! in kpwersave
<fritsch> jprenaud: there is currently a bug
<jamadagni> fritsch - is hibernate available in kubuntu 6.06.1?
<fritsch> jprenaud: suspend2 won` t work, when powersave is running, at all
<fritsch> jamadagni: no official
<fritsch> jamadagni: just ports from Bernard Blackham
<Jucato> jamadagni: what's the line in your menu.lst that uses Splashy? the one that starts with "kernel /boot/vmlinuz...."?
<fritsch> jamadagni: shortly afk
<jamadagni> jucato: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/sda11 ro vga=792
<jamadagni> fritsch - what's afk
<eeos> fritsch hi there
<Jucato> Away From Keyboard?
<Jucato> jamadagni: strange... it didn't work here even with that line....
<jamadagni> some monitors have problem with vga=792
<Jucato> I'll give it another go tomorrow
<jamadagni> or maybe it's some monitor-kernel combinations
<Jucato> I tried vga=791, which was what I used in MEPIS
<Jucato> (MEPIS uses splashy, btw)
<DaSkreech> Amorous for Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> away From Keyboard
<DaSkreech> I knew that
<Jucato> DaSkreech is in da House!! ^_^
<badri> hello
<DaSkreech> Jucato of the Beautiful Women!!
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> hello badri
<Jucato> that just sounds soo wrong
<badri> hi need some help with my video card
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: Is 1280 by 1024 vga=794 ? I can't remember
<fritsch> eeos: hi! yes just came back
<jamadagni> badri?
<badri> yes
<jamadagni> oh badri, hello!
<fritsch> jamadagni: afk: away from keyboard
<Jucato> I can't remember also. all I know is 1024x768 is 791...
<jamadagni> ok fritsch thanks
<badri> hi jamadagni
<fritsch> jamadagni: http://www.ucc.asn.au/~dagobah/dapper-kernels/
<jamadagni> jucato: http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/HOWTOS/framebuffer/framebuffer.php
<fritsch> jamadagni: you link is probably not needed for ubuntu
<fritsch> jamadagni: you don` t give vga=791 options anymore
<Jucato> fritsch: it's needed for Splashy, though
<badri> i cant configure the driver for my ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<fritsch> jamadagni: video=driverfb:Resx:resy ... etc.
<jamadagni> well it's just for information
<fritsch> badri: take radeonfb
<badri> where
<jamadagni> does automatix answer badri's q perhaps
<h3sp4wn> so what is the line to use nvidiafb ?
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: video=nvidiafb:1024x768-16
<h3sp4wn> (I know I need vga=794 or vga=795)
<Jucato> fritsch: would that be the option to use to make Splashy work?
<h3sp4wn> fritsch: Will that work with a vanilla kernel ?
<fritsch> Jucato: uuuh ;-) don` t know
<Jucato> ehehe
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: yes, if the modul is compiled in
<elperu> ciao
<erov> h3sp4wn: why does the rep's insist their version of zsnes is newer than the .deb you provided me with y'day?
<Jucato> gotta try that out tomorrow...
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: or in the initram
<fritsch> eeos: ?
<eeos> fritsch I have been testing
<fritsch> eeos: what are you testing?
<eeos> fritsch the video options following your suggestions (sorry they called med)
<fritsch> eeos: called med?
<fritsch> eeos: you have a radeon, right?
<h3sp4wn> fritsch: so if I add video=nvidiafb:1280x1024-16 to defoptions= (It should work fine ? )
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: mmh normal yes
<eeos> fristch and i discovered something interesting
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: but the ubuntu initram loads vga16 automatically
<fritsch> eeos: tell me
<badri> after i change my video card driver from vesa in system settings and apply .the changes dont stay
<eeos> fritsch i cannot launch commands like glxinfo
<eeos> fritsch from anormal user
<eeos> fritsch even if the normal user is in the group video
<h3sp4wn> erov: So is it attempting to install their version whenever you dist-upgrade ?
<eeos> frritsch the commend works fine if I sudo it
<fritsch> eeos: okay, let` s see
<fritsch> eeos: please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf into pastebin
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: sudo vim /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top/framebuffer
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: have a look here
<eeos> fritsch isn't that very strange?
<fritsch> eeos: no ;-) i have an idea
<fritsch> eeos: you cannot "RUN" glxgears atl all?
<shane_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fritsch> eeos: or this it run but without hardware accelartion?
<badri> 123qweasd
<fritsch> badri: thanx *G*
<fritsch> badri: lol
<fritsch> badri: time to change the password
<badri> i dunno wht is hapenin
<badri> i am here first time
<fritsch> badri: no problem
<eeos> fritsch here it is http://pastebin.com/774008
<eeos> fritsch why should i run glxgears?
<badri> i just came here coz i read tht i could solve my video card problem here
<h3sp4wn> erov: echo zsnes hold | dpkg --set-selections (when my versions is installed - I will try to sort out incrementing the version so it doesn't do that)
<badri> jamadagni:could u help me out
<fritsch_> eeos: still there?
<eeos> fritsch yes
<spring> just curious, did anyone run vm winxp to replace real xp in ubuntu here? is vm xp mature good enough?
<fritsch_> eeos: reload you page *G* i edited
<fritsch_> eeos: just very bottom
<shane_> I just did a fresh install of the lateset Kubuntu. Is Adept package manager broken?
<craig> does anyone know how to play MP3 files on kubuntu
<fritsch_> !mp3 > craig
<craig> anyone??
<eeos> fritsch where do i find it?
<badri> hello
<fritsch_> badri: hallo
<spring> try google craig, might be faster
<craig> it doesnt show anything
<shane_> craig try amarok
<spring> amoraok can play mp3?
<craig> ermmmm no
<fritsch_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fritsch_> craig: look on the links ...
<trovador34> hi, i have some text files with spanish characters, e.g. accents like , and when i open them with Kate, or other kde apps the accents appear as a question mark, but in Vi they appear normal, where can i set this up?
<eeos> fritsch_ I do not understand what i am suposed to do, sorry
<badri> anyone know hot to make my ati m6 card work
<waylandbill> trovador34: sounds like the font doesn't have that char in it.
<fritsch_> eeos: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<abonnema> HI all, just a quick query. I deleted /etc/mysql, package mysql-common contains the directory and my.cnf, but I cant retrieve it. apt-get install --reinstall doesnt get it done: any ideas?
<fritsch_> eeos: and add the lines, i edited under #IMPORTANT
<trovador34> waylandbill: actually, after i open it with kate, i can type new characters with accents in!
<shane_> is the x server package still fouled up?
<fritsch_> abonnema: sudo dpkg --purge "packagename"
<Jucato> shane_: not anymore, AFAIK
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<fritsch_> shane_: no fixed, but install the .4 version (thx Jucato)
<eeos> fritsch_ i did not get the lines you sent me under #important
<abonnema> Fritsch, thanks, but then I will have to reinstall all dependent packages, right?
<Mr0bvious> Jucato: What's new in the new version of X?
<abonnema> Can I just retrieve that one directory?
<fritsch_> abonnema: try: dpkg-reconfig "packagename"
<fritsch_> abonnema: dpkg-reconfigure ... sorry typo
<Jucato> Mr0bvious: xserver-xorg-core 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<abonnema> Fritsch, Okee, will do. brb.
<waylandbill> trovador34: aint the font then. :-)
<trovador34> waylandbill: ahh, but close, apparently it's the default encoding, which was set to UTF-8. Changing it to iso-8859-* worked..
<shane_> Cool thanks guys I got the right one.
<waylandbill> trovador34: UTF-8... yeah.. that won't do
<fritsch_> eeos: sorry, cannot write pm, because of 2 times logged in
<Mr0bvious> Jucato: I was wondering what was new about the new version of X. Got a link?
<eeos> fritsch_ i got the lines now
<eeos> fritsch_ thanks, rebooting
<Jucato> nope. probably just a bug fix or something like that...
<waylandbill> trovador34: must be it changes to unicode when you type a character but not if it defaults to 8 bit.
<abonnema> Fritsch, sorry dpkg-reconfigure mysql-common doesnt work......
<trovador34> waylandbill: yep, do you know where to change the default to iso?
<abonnema> Maybe i have to remove and reinstall ?? Seems strange though, the file I need is in there, I just need to get hold of it
<fritsch_> abonnema: what does it say, when you dpkg-reconfigure `
<abonnema> it says nothing
<fritsch_> abonnema: dpkg-reconfigure --force-all "package"
<fritsch_> abonnema: doing so installs the default onfig files and overwrites verything
<waylandbill> trovador34: configure, open/save, file format
<trovador34> waylandbill: i'm thinking changing the default for all kde..
<waylandbill> trovador34: I think you can do that safely.
<eeos> fritsch_ rebooted, now glxgears works
<fritsch> eeos: you see *G*
<fritsch> eeos: i get one beer, if you see me next time :-)
<eeos> fritsch with some errors.
<Jucato> lol
<eeos> fritsch yes, you bet
<Jucato> with some errors = no beer
<Jucato> ^_^
<fritsch> eeos: paste them to me in a pastebin
<fritsch> eeos: ill have a look
<eeos> fritsch with some error = half a beer
<fritsch> eeos: what was your grapchis card?
<fritsch> eeos: 9600?
<Jucato> hahaha
<eeos> X700 radeon mobility
<fritsch> eeos: pastebin
<garret> I did the update on my home PC and it now will not fire up X.  The x-server update seems to have wiped out my monitor.  How do I get it back with out X, I forget how to get in and use vi.
<eeos> fritsch http://pastebin.com/774017
<eeos> fritsch here it is
<shane_> hey I am at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia trying to install nvidia drivers. It seems this is a old writeup? Nothing is how it says to install it starting at the repos
<dhq> hey all , i need a nice graphical wifi manager which i can choose adhoc,and all options in wifi
<Jucato> garret:
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). If they are not yet available, please wait for the servers/mirrors to update.
<Jucato> hm.. need to change that last line...
<spring> hi what package do i install to open rar file by clicking icon
<fritsch> eeos: http://blog.gnu-designs.com/category/open-source/
<fritsch> eeos: try this suggestion
<Jucato> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<eeos> fritsch wait
<garret> jucato - thank you very much.  It would seem that they should have had a warning with this apt-get update.
<jprenaud> fritsch: hey, back now after a suspen2 resume cycle, all good so far, upslpash et al... thanks so much for your help!!
<spring> thx
<Jucato> garret: I don't understand why you weren't able to get the fixed update though...
<DaSkreech> !ati > badri
<Jucato> it should have hit all servers by now..
<fritsch> jprenaud: i take one beer from you, too
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> fritsch: is collecting beer IOU's
<eeos> fritsch it does not let me do it
<fritsch> eeos: you have to do it as sudo
<fritsch> Jucato: have a beear from every part of the world, would be cool
<Jucato> ehehe
<eeos> fritsch does that not conflict with  devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<eeos> fritsch ?
<eeos> fritsch from here you will only get warm beer, so that is not too cool :D :D
<fritsch> eeos: i did not get this
<fritsch> eeos: your post above?
<h3sp4wn> fritsch: video=vesafb vga=795 (that seems to be working but nvidiafb stops the binary drivers working so I cannot use that)
<garret> I just did an apt-get on the laptop I am on and it got the 1:1.0.2-0Ubuntu version.  Before I did it I coppied off my xcong file with a plan to copy it back with the boot CD if needed.
<fritsch> eeos: you already have this in you fstab?
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: okay, the gentoo people had a kernel patch to avoid this
<eeos> fritsch I already have devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw) in my fstab
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: vesa-tng
<garret> Sorry my lost post was for jucato
<fritsch> eeos: is the entry "correct"
<eeos> fritsch it did come automatically with installation
<fritsch> eeos: okay
<h3sp4wn> fritsch: It is working with vesa though (and the binary drivers)
<fritsch> eeos: how many fsp do you get?
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: okay
<eeos> fritsch I haven't a clue kubuntu did it it by itslf
<fritsch> eeos: okay, keep it
<fritsch> eeos: or compare it with the one from the link? what is different?
<eeos> fritsch so, shall i remove te entry tmpfs
<Jucato> garret: ok. good luck then. after you get X back up, try to check if you could upgrade to the 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 version. That's the fixed one
<fritsch> eeos: no wait
<eeos> fritsch well, that the fstab has already an entry for tmpfs, the link does not say anything about this case
<jamadagni> badri sorry for going off the system - what can i help you with?
<fritsch> eeos: okay, i have to google further
<jamadagni> badri i will talk about half an hour later. going to dinner. the other great guys here can help you
<fritsch> eeos: you have very few X modules loaded though
<jamadagni> badri they know more than me
<eeos> fritsch sorry? which other modules should i load?
<fritsch> eeos: in xorg
<fritsch> eeos: you only have dri and glx, or?
<eeos> fritsch which other modules should i load? what are the relevant modules?
<fritsch> eeos: ?
<fritsch> eeos: still there?
<eeos> fritsch yes
<fritsch> -> pm
<octan> how do i remove a app?
<octan> apt-get --purge remove appname?
<intelikey> "bitmap ddc dri extmod freetype glx int10 type1 vbe"
<intelikey> @ eeos ^
<Jucato> apt-get remove --purge appname
<Jucato> or, you can also do it in Adept
<octan> but why are still the configuration files ther?
<octan> im trying to remove postfix.. and postfix got removed.. but not the config files.
<Jucato> octan: you need to use the --purge switch in apt-get to remove configuration files.
<Jucato> octan: "sudo apt-get remove --purge <appname>"
<intelikey> octan configuration files (global) in /etc   --purge will remove (local) in ~/ remove manually.
<octan> inc|freaky, ? what? purge only removes ones in home dir?
<octan> *intelikey,
<eeos> intelikey hi there!
<inc|freaky> octan: :p
<octan> inc|freaky, sorry about that :P
<intelikey> octan --purge switch added to apt only removes global configs
<inc|freaky> np ^^
<octan> intelikey well it dosent :(
<intelikey> yes it does.
<octan> i see the config files is still in etc
<octan> for postfix
<intelikey> then you didn't --purge  when you removed    or you may be looking at an empty dir
<octan> no im defently not looking at a empty dir
<octan> i used "sudo apt-get remove --purge <appname>"
<h3sp4wn> aptitude will show c (with aptitude search appname~c) if it was not purged
<intelikey> octan "ls" show me
<Jucato> octan: try "sudo aptitude purge postfix"
<octan> ls /etc/postfix/
<octan> dynamicmaps.cf  main.cf  master.cf  postfix-files  postfix-script  post-install
<octan> hey.. odd.
<octan> aptitude purge postfix   worked
<octan> now its nothting then.. thxz guys
<octan> *ther
<intelikey> octan btw "apt-get remove --purge"   only works on isntalled packages.   not packages you already did "apt-get remove"  on
<h3sp4wn> aptitude purge works in a more sensible way
<Jucato> aptitude usually works in a more sensible way.. ^_^
<Jucato> octan: a little tip: "sudo aptitdue purge --purge-unused <package_name>" will also remove+purge everything that will be removed together with the package
<jprenaud> fritsch: back again, had a lockup after doing suspend to ram (after a suspend2 cycle) any conflict between the two?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn sensible is a matter of opinion there.  why would i need to purge something that isn't installed ?
<fritsch> jprenaud: sould not be, working fine here
<fritsch> jprenaud: ah! i know!
<Jucato> intelikey: he's trying to purge what was supposed to have been purged by apt-get but wasn't
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: because you thought you may want the config files so moved them somewhere else than wanted to remove them
<fritsch> jprenaud: edit /etc/hibernate/ram.conf and comment out the VBE stuff
<jprenaud> fritsch: ok, but why does it use ram.conf for suspend to ram?
<fritsch> jprenaud: because the acpi-support from bernhard uses the hibernate package for doing this stuff
<fritsch> jprenaud: and pleae don` tuse powersaved with suspend2
<intelikey> h3sp4wn if i moved them   why use a package manager to do  rm  on them   would not   rm -R /etc/postfix    be less typing and even more sensible ?
<jprenaud> fritsch: so i need to remove kpowersave then??
<intelikey> but anyway.
<Jucato> I don't think he moved them. I think he wanted them REmoved
<fritsch> jprenaud: yes currently powersaved and suspend2 don` t work togheter ...
<fritsch> jprenaud: somebody from suspend2 list is investigating this issue immo
<DaSkreech> can someone tell me what does /usr/bin/x-session-manager point to?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager
<jprenaud> fritsch: ok, it's probably why i had this lockup... unfortunate, kpowersave is nice.
<jordanR> what is the command to force an update? apt-get -f update?
<fritsch> jprenaud: yes it is
<intelikey> Jucato no in the case in point apt was not supposed to purge them because he didn't tell apt to purge them    then later tried to use apt to purge a package that wasn't installed.     rm would be the correct choice on that one imo
<fritsch> jprenaud: but comment out the VBE stuff
<fritsch> jprenaud: this sucks and crashes things for me
<Jucato> intelikey:  <octan> i used "sudo apt-get remove --purge <appname>"
<jprenaud> fritsch: what is your laptop btw?
<intelikey> jordanR -f != force   -f = fixmissing
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What does that point to :-P
<fritsch> jprenaud: if you screen does not come back on resume try to use acpi_sleep=s3bios
<fritsch> jprenaud: R40 2722-B3G
<jordanR> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> Jucato after he already used apt-get remove postfix
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Keeping the package database consistant
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: did you see the +i?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: /usr/bin/startkde
<jprenaud> fritsch: ok. i might remove suspend2 then, suspend2ram is probably enough for me. a shame can't have both.
<DaSkreech> Bloody!! *throws chairs through windows*
<Jucato> intelikey: actually, he was asking how to purge the config files, because they weren't purged when he did apt-get remove --purge
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: yeah...
<fritsch> jprenaud: you can have
<fritsch> jprenaud: but not with powersave at the moment
<intelikey> Jucato no
<fritsch> jprenaud: i use both
<jprenaud> fritsch: so i should reinstall klaptop?
<jordanR> intelikey: That did not work... apt-get -f ! update?
<fritsch> jprenaud: edit the /etc/hibernate/ram.conf an try again
<fritsch> jprenaud: yes try
<DaSkreech> Jucato can you pastebin your ~/.xsession-errors for me?
<fritsch> jprenaud: i ll have a look if they have a fix for powersave ...
<dhq> how to create a adhoc in kubuntu
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hold on a sec..
<intelikey> Jucato he was asking because they werent removed when this string was used,   apt-get remove postfix   && apt-get remove --purge postfix     <--- which wont purge the configs because the package is not installed.
<Jucato> whoa! it's a long one...
<jprenaud> fritsch: to be clear, do you want me to try and remove VBE stuff and keep powersave?
<fritsch> jprenaud: no
<fritsch> jprenaud: just comment out VBEstuff in /etc/hibernate/ram.conf
<fritsch> jprenaud: and uninstall powersaved and kpwersave ...
<craig> any info on how to play Mp3 files??
<intelikey> jordanR sorry i lost you there.     !=   means not equal    i wasn't giving a command line for your answer i was explaining that -f didn't mean force it means fix missing
<DaSkreech> craig: read what ubotu has said to you
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > craig
<craig> I forgot
<uwo> hi all! if i have home in a separate partition and want to reinstall, how many of the settings do i keep (backgrounds, web data, etc)? do i have to do anything in particular not to get the current settings overwritten during reinstall?
<jordanR> intelikey: ok i get it....
<craig> It was VERY useful until my laptop crashed
<DaSkreech> uwo: You will most likely keep all your info
<Jucato> intelikey: <octan> how do i remove a app? | <octan> apt-get --purge remove appname? <-- (made a mistake here, though. don't know if it was a typo) | <octan> but why are still the configuration files ther?
<intelikey> and Jucato i used && in that to show that it was two seperate commands not that he used one line.
<Broxtor> Hi. I just applied the xserver-xorg-core update through adept updater and now my Kubuntu fails to boot into KDE.
<Broxtor> It stops at the point where the Nvidia logo appears.
<Tm_T> Broxtor: hum, mind to read topic?
<Broxtor> Tm_T: no problem at all.
<Jucato> I can't find where he mentions that he used two separate commands: one with just remove, and another with --purge. All I can see is that he said he used "remove --purge"
<uwo> DaSkreech: therefore i just format the system partition and reinstall... my /home/.icons, /home/.kde, etc. will not be overwritten by default?
<intelikey> Jucato just ask him.    he first tried without purge then later with it and wondered why it didn't work.
<Jucato> anyway... let's put it to rest..
<Tm_T> Broxtor: if that doesn't help, ping me again
<intelikey> Jucato agreed
<DaSkreech> Right
<Jucato> DaSkreech: do you still need the ~/.xsession-errors?
<DaSkreech> Remember on reinstall to point your /home to the right partition
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yes
* Broxtor should read topic more often.....
<Jucato> it's quite long... @_@
<uwo> DaSkreech: tnx
<fritsch> jprenaud: done? working?
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). The fixed package should now be available on all servers/mirrors
<Jucato> DaSkreech: err.. hold on for more than a minute. seemed like Konqueror stalled because of the length of the file...
<Broxtor> Tm_T: sorry for asking, but how do I update from command line?
<jprenaud> fritsch: no, just wondering what  do. kpowersave in in ubuntu std so it'd make sense to keep it even if i loose suspend2... oh well, not sure what to do...
<Jucato> Broxtor: are you trying to downgrade or upgrade?
<Tm_T> Broxtor: no problemo :) "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<fritsch> jprenaud: it is not the standard
<Tm_T> Jucato: prolly upgrade
<Jucato> ok
<fritsch> jprenaud: dapper is klaptop the standard
<Jucato> DaSkreech: still copying...
<Broxtor> Tm_T: Jucato: thanks for the pointers. Will give it a shot.
<Tm_T> Broxtor: good luck
<jprenaud> fritsch: true but kpowersave is in official kunbuntu rep. sorry for confusion.
<fritsch> jprenaud: yes it is, the work on it immo
<fritsch> jprenaud: on the suspend2 problem ...
<fritsch> jprenaud: but suspend 2 ram should not be a problem
<fritsch> jprenaud: just edit the vbe stuff, this broke verything for mee
<cozomo> hello, where would I get the kernel source tree that the nvidia driver installer needs?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: sorry I had to kill Konqui.. I'll try again... but mine is too long. it might be good to ask for someone else's?
<DaSkreech> jucato tac it and give me the last login
<intelikey> !ati > cozomo
<fritsch> jprenaud: got a patch from Pat
<fritsch> jprenaud: will try
<DaSkreech> I just need one section
<jprenaud> fritsch: what type of patch?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: which section?
<fritsch> jprenaud: a patch for powersave
<DaSkreech> The last login
<fritsch> jprenaud: i have a look, will report later
<DaSkreech> From startkde: Starting Up
<Jucato> ok... looking
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I can read it backwards so tac would work :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I'm sorry,what's tac?
<intelikey> cat in reverse
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Type it in the konsole :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: guess what, the file is 255,932 lines long... and startkde: Starting Up is the very first line
<Jucato> my box has been up for 12 hours now...
<intelikey> cat .bash_history ;sleep 3 ;tac .bash_history      :)
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> cat backwards...
<Jucato>  @_@
* Broxtor is back in business! Thanks again!
<Tm_T> Broxtor: :)
<waylandbill> Jucato: mine was going on 6 months until my daughter shut it down for no reason. :-D
<Jucato> ehehe
<DaSkreech> Mine is 350 thousand lines long :)
<intelikey> ~.xs* file not found  :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: better find someone whose log is shorter...
<Jucato> mine starts to stall whenever I try to copy something...
<Jucato> sorry
<waylandbill> which log file is that?
<Jucato> ~/.xsession-errors
<berkes> hello. anyone in for help with a little tuning or so?
<intelikey> i'd say it should turncate at 500 lines    but that's just an opinion
<waylandbill> mine is always filled with "uninitialized input device 166" after an apt-get.. no idea how to fix it.
<berkes> As of a sudden my system became very slow. Funny thing is that rebooting helps.
<berkes> but i'd rather find what process(es) slow it down so much. Top is not very helfull, it only tells me that my system is slow.
<intelikey> berkes most likely cron was running the scripts to update the databases and rotate the log files.
<berkes> intelikey: nope.
<Jucato> berkes: have you tried Ctrl+Esc (System Monitor)?
<berkes> Jucato: i prefer 'top'
<Jucato> ok
<berkes> but as said: i cannot find a process that is eating CPU. there seems none.
<berkes> I think there is some weird disc access issue.
<waylandbill> I was going to suggest 'top' as well
<berkes> I played with 'lsof' already, but that does not tell me whether or not there is an app with loads of disc access either.
<intelikey> acpi cpu scalling ?
<Jucato> maybe not CPU usage, how about memory usage?
<berkes> intelikey: hmm. could be, though I doubt it. Esp because my fan is not running even.
<Tokeiito> hello
<Tokeiito> why i'm geting this essage: The following packages have been kept back. After apt-get upgrade?
<berkes> Jucato: yea, i ordered by mem usage, but that did not tell me a lot either. I suspect some memory leak though.
<intelikey> berkes fan wouldn't be running if acpi thought it should be sleeping
<ccc_> Hobbsee: are those amarok 1.4.2 packages of yours dapper-friendly? are they public/tested?
<berkes> intelikey: how do I see the throttle status?
<Hobbsee> ccc_: they're for edgy only so far, another guy's doing the dapper ones.
<Hobbsee> ccc_: they are public, and are tested a bit, yes
<ccc_> Hobbsee: ok :) cheers
<berkes> Jucato: do you know if I can search/order by the amount of swap a process uses?
<intelikey> berkes not sure.  /proc/cpuinfo might change...  but there should be some sort of app.
<intelikey> Tokeiito try dist-upgrade in place of upgrade
<berkes> intelikey: interesting. Would it be "cpuid level     : 2" ?
<DaSkreech> Can someone help me to reconfig startx to point at fluxbox?
<Tokeiito> thank you
<berkes> intelikey: klaptop (a little app in my dok) tells me the throttle is 00%. Though i distrust that klaptop app a little. It does not really work all that well.
<intelikey> berkes hmmm   idk.
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: fluxbox in the .xinitrc?
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: right. Where do I put that?
<berkes> hmm. looking at df -h I see a range of weird mounts.
<waylandbill> in the home folder
<DaSkreech> can I have a ~/.xinitrc ?
<DaSkreech> That makes no sense to me :(
<berkes> varrun -> /var/run | varlock -> /var/lock
<intelikey> DaSkreech .dmrc  or .xsession   or .xinitrc   yes
<DaSkreech> How would it know which home folder to look in?
<berkes> and some others.
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: that's exactly right
<DaSkreech> So I have to login first then startx ?
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: current user
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<berkes> I had a failed klik:// earlier on, and I know klik does something with mounts.
<waylandbill> right... otherwise you'd be using a greeter and would have fluxbox as one of the sessions
<intelikey> berkes yeah those var*  and dev* mounts piss me off   i always fix that on my system
<DaSkreech> xinitrc doesn't have a man what's the structure of it?
<berkes> intelikey: is that a kubuntu feature?
<cozomo> does the nvidia splash screen come up on kubuntu?
<waylandbill> first line is the command to use to init the X session
<DaSkreech> hi craig
<intelikey> berkes it's a *buntu feature yes
<craig> hi
<DaSkreech> which is .Xsession?
<berkes> intelikey: and lrm ->  /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile too?
<intelikey> yep
* berkes is confused about these weird mounts. 
<craig> go here http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org    FOR EVERY SINGLE PLUGIN YOU COULD EVER WANT IN ONE PROGRAM!!!!!
<fdoving> craig: easy on the caps.
<berkes> WHY DO WE WANT PLUGINS!!!
<berkes> ??
<berkes> :)
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: no. the .xinitrc
<Mehercle> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<Mehercle> help
<craig> to play MP3's, WMA, Real Player, quicktime etc
<berkes> craig: sorry, but why do you need plugins for that?
<craig> to play media files
<berkes> craig: just install the proper packages...
<waylandbill> you mean codecs
<intelikey> ooops modem reset.
<intelikey> <intelikey> berkes if you know shell scripting   those are set in the init
<intelikey>             scripts /etc/init.d/{mountverts,mountall}   iirc
<craig> why do that when you can do it in one simple line of code!!
<berkes> intelikey: yea. I was looking at the init scripts. I am still a bit reluctant to go hack these without knowing why *buntu does all this weird mouning.
<fdoving> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<edulix> hey when are we getting amarok 1.4.2 in kubuntu? ;)
<edulix> (hello!)
<intelikey> berkes yeah i stand under you.
<Goop2> how do I make Firefox my default browser?
<berkes> right, but if its a *buntu feature, then I doubt that is causing my systme slowness :)
<intelikey> prefered applications ?
<fdoving> craig: we do not encourage people to use easyubuntu. please take your advertising campain to #easyubuntu . thanks :)
<fritsch> jprenaud: still there?
<jprenaud> fritsch: oh yes
<berkes> is there some app/command/tool to look at disc IO ?
<fritsch> jprenaud: tried it, got it go only ONCE of 4
<fdoving> edulix: it's beeing packaged. edgy will have it shortly. dapper a bit later.
<craig> i am sooo sorry I didnt know
<Goop2> uh.. where would I find that? :\
<fritsch> jprenaud: won`t use the dapper powersave version any longer ... sucks (at least for me)
<waylandbill> Goop2, system settings, kde components
<fritsch> jprenaud: suspend2ram works reliable, but suspend2 - no go
<Goop2> k kewl
<intelikey> berkes we hope not!    but judging from the official update of xserver-xorg-core  that broke everybodies X one never knows....
<jprenaud> fritsch: so what is the score?
<fritsch> jprenaud: i use klaptopdaemon again, this uses "normal" acpi scripts
<fritsch> jprenaud: klaptopdaemon 200/200 kpowersave 1/4
<fritsch> jprenaud: clear :-)
<Goop2> intelikey: wow do you ever sleep?
<jprenaud> fritsch: certainly. can you configure klaptop to uses suspend or does the patched acpi do that?
<fritsch> jprenaud: klaptop just uses the acpi scripts
<jprenaud> fritsch: i mean suspend2 for suspend2disk
<fritsch> jprenaud: the ubuntu installed ones (/etc/acpi/sleep.sh | /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh)
<intelikey> Goop2 i sleep a lot.   you never know when i'll be asleep.   i might be asleep right now, how would you know the differance ?
<fritsch> jprenaud: klaptop uses suspend2 out of the box, just klick hibernate
<intelikey> :)
<fritsch> jprenaud: -> afk
<waylandbill> lol
<Goop2> :P
<intelikey> Goop2 i might ask how you would know if i was here unless you were here    :)
<craig> I have managed to set up Dreamweaver using wine
<waylandbill> intelikey: slower and/or non-intelligible answers would be the dead give away. ;-)
<craig> :-)
<Goop2> intelikey: I been asleep the last 8 hours though :P
<sitara> help please! my system did not start properly this morning. it just opens the console and asks me to log on there
<intelikey> waylandbill in my case i'm not sure people would notice.
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: so I can just do my #!/bin/sh thing then have the line fluxbox afterwards
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: yeah. that should work.
<waylandbill> sitara: did it run the x server ever before?
<fdoving> sitara: login and run the following two commands: 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -u upgrade'
<sitara> waylandbill: yes, it's been working perfectly. I don't know what happened.
<Goop2> intelikey: there ARE logs btw
<Goop2> intelikey: not that I use them :P
<sitara> fdoving: ok I'll try it
<fdoving> sitara: that would update your system with the fixed xserver packages. the problem is a bad security update that broke your graphical environment.
<intelikey> sitara login there and run   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        then when that finishes run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      and startx     if that's too much for you ask someone else.
<intelikey> sitara fdoving may be right about the reconfigure not being needed.   try to startx without it first.
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: Didn't work
<DaSkreech> Want my xsession-errors log?
<fdoving> sitara, intelikey: startx is not needed, use 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' instead.
<Goop2> !intelikey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelikey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> DaSkreech: what is the problem?
<Goop2> hehe
<Rimpe> doese cedega work on 64bit kubuntu
<intelikey> fdoving running kdm is not needed  you can just startx
<intelikey> :)
<DaSkreech> fdoving: The immeadeate problem orthe over all one?
<DaSkreech> Please ignore terrible typing errors
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(fritsch/#kubuntu) fdoving: lol *G* hehe
(intelikey/#kubuntu) this is not "M$ reboot 101"   this is linux;   at least at it's core it still is.
(waylandbill/#kubuntu) DaSkreech: put #!/bin/sh and "exec startfluxbox" on second line
(jprenaud/#kubuntu) fritsch: trying hibernate from klaptop just now...
(DaSkreech/#kubuntu) waylandbill: I did
(fdoving/#kubuntu) sitara: it's not something you've done wrong. It was a terrible mistake by the ones publishing the security update without making sure it worked for everyone.
(fritsch/#kubuntu) jprenaud: good luck
(fdoving/#kubuntu) DaSkreech: shoot :)
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Ok My X crashes without any errors
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Whatever fix you can throw at me I've probably tried it
<DaSkreech> fdoving: I'm pretty muching thinking that klauncher is screwed adn is killing my X session
<DaSkreech> muching :)
<timonator> hello
<fdoving> fritsch: i like your eagerness :)
<DaSkreech> hi timonator
<sitara> fdoving: yes, thanks. it had me worried for a while. thank goodness i had another box and at least know enuogh to use irc!
<intelikey> muching eeh
<timonator> im hanging on the phone with my aunt
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: can you just put "xterm" in your xinitrc?
<fritsch> fdoving: what is eagerness?
<timonator> it seems like their X server isnt starting
<DaSkreech> I'll try
<cannonball> h3sp4wn: Is sysv-rc-conf a shell script?  It's not in his path.
<timonator> they only get the shell
<fritsch> fdoving: i have a look
* fritsch taps to dictionary
<fdoving> DaSkreech: how does it die? when does it die? what does the logs say? did you strace the process with -o and check the logs?
<h3sp4wn> cannonball: You need to install it (its a perl script)
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Everythign but strace :)
<timonator> how do i manually start the x server on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: The only log that has errors is the ~/.xsession-errors log
<h3sp4wn> cannonball: installed to /usr/sbin - so may not be in the path of a user (only root)
<DaSkreech> timonator: startx
<timonator> mhm
<fdoving> fritsch: no clue, a word i guessed existed. 'the state of beeing eager' - sharp, keen, and so on. :)
<cannonball> h3sp4wn: yeah, he's root.  Thanks.
<waylandbill> timonator: startx (or start the kdm greeter)
<fritsch> fdoving: hehe
<intelikey> timonator fix the bug first.
<fdoving> DaSkreech: what errors does it have?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21430
<timonator> well
<timonator> in the phone
<fdoving> DaSkreech: looking..
<DaSkreech> Drat :) I was trying to beat you to the question :)
<Goop2> .pmvv
<Goop2> erm..*
<intelikey> timonator fix the bug  by updating the xserver-xorg-core
<Goop2> this is weird..
<Goop2> 'mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/libming/fonts': No such file or directory'
<timonator> intelikey: ok. how? :(
<fritsch> fdoving: okay looked it up, thx
<intelikey> sitara login there and run   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> timonator  ^
<timonator> ok
<timonator> thx
<fdoving> DaSkreech: line 346: 10736 Bus error ..
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: xterm works
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Si
<DaSkreech> Whats that about?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: don't know, have to lookup line 346.. hang on.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: that's the startkde script if I'm not mistaken
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: means the xserver seems to run ok
<jprenaud> fritsch: does not work. i get the suspend2 usplash process bar but the machine is left locked, that's all...
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: Yeah as I said it has no errors so it's something that it is calling
<diana_> someone 's got time and fun to help out a dodo installing a nvidia legacy driver?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: yes.
<fritsch> jprenaud: you have uninstalled powersave completely?
<fritsch> jprenaud: that` s very odd though
<fritsch> jprenaud: just try running: sudo hibernate
<DaSkreech> fdoving, waylandbill: If it helps I just ran fluxbox in the xterm and it threw a bus error
<fdoving> DaSkreech: do you have a clean /tmp ?
<intelikey> diana_ i can point you at the wiki
<jprenaud> fritsch: i left powersavelibs, powersaved is not running
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: ouch
<fdoving> DaSkreech: so fluxbox doesn't work either?
<intelikey> !ati > diana_
<tackat> hi, please vote: http://www.desktoplinux.com/cgi-bin/survey/survey.cgi?id=0821200617613
<tackat> :)
<DaSkreech> No the maid comes on thursdays
<Goop2> Im having trouble running a very simple installation :\
<DaSkreech> fdoving: *shrugs*
<fritsch> jprenaud: uninstall please
<diana_> thanks
<DaSkreech> I just installed it cause it's small. I've never had it work before but preliminary reports seem to indicate that yes it is also screwed
<fritsch> jprenaud: und just try sudo hibernate
<fritsch> DaSkreech: x-session-manager
<DaSkreech> xclock also throws a bus error
<fritsch> DaSkreech: dpkg -S does not tell to which package this belongs ...
<jprenaud> fritsch: will do just now. do i need to tick "use software suspend for hibernate" in laptop and power system settings?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: do you have enought free space?
<DaSkreech> fritsch: It's a pointer to /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager which on my system points to startkde
<fritsch> jprenaud: no, please just try sudo hibernate
<DaSkreech> fdoving: ...
<DaSkreech> Umm
<Jucato> Hawkwind: you there?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: seen it, have it, too
<fritsch> DaSkreech: tried purging all xserver stuff and reinstall?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: 6.0 gb on the / and 7.5 gb on the /home
<DaSkreech> Should be enough?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: because of "wasted" libs or what i know ...
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Yes
<fdoving> DaSkreech: what about /tmp ?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: What about it?
<waylandbill> is there room in it
<jprenaud> fritsch: ok, have uninstalled powersaved10 libs and will try sudo hibernate...
<DaSkreech> Yes it's on /
<fdoving> DaSkreech: ok.
<timonator> is an sshd automagically set up and running on boot time
<DaSkreech> No twm >_<
<fritsch> DaSkreech: if you only start X, you get a crash without error, too?
<DaSkreech> timonator: Not if you didn't install it
<timonator> hmm
<fritsch> DaSkreech: just start X as root?
<timonator> :/
<timonator> k
<DaSkreech> fritsch: using the defaults yes
<intelikey> jprenaud dpkg -S /path/file.name   will print  a line that tells what package installed the file.   if it indeed was installed with a package and not created by some app
<fritsch> DaSkreech: this works?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21402
<DaSkreech> I meant that for fritsch
<fritsch> DaSkreech: tried with the vesa driver instead of the radeon one?
<dhq> can any one help me with wifi
<fdoving> DaSkreech: enought free ram?..
<DaSkreech> Should i have 700
<DaSkreech> +
<fritsch> dhq: depends, just friggled the whole morning with ndiswrapper
<fritsch> dhq: what do you want to do?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: tried vesa driver?
<DaSkreech> fritsch: yes
<intelikey> hehhe kubuntu will run in 64m ram and no swap.
<fritsch> DaSkreech: working?
<DaSkreech> fritsch: No
<fritsch> DaSkreech: bad :-)
<eeos> hi there
<fritsch> eeos: hi, wecloem back
<waylandbill> I'd almost say to purge the xserver and reinstall it.
<jprenaud> fritsch: suspend2 failed http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21484
<fritsch> waylandbill: was my idea too, but he already did
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: I removed it and reinstalled and redid the config
<waylandbill> :-/
<eeos> the package avcodec (included in ffmpeg) has been apparently compiled with wrong flags for amd64. how do I fix it?
<eeos> fritsch hi fitsch!
<fritsch> jprenaud: you are using fglrx?
<jprenaud> fritsch: nope
<intelikey> DaSkreech let me poke around here a minute.    will X run by it's self ?
<fritsch> jprenaud: pastebin lspci, please
<DaSkreech> fdoving, fritsch, waylandbill: also randomly when I startx I get an error that ksmserver could not be started
<fritsch> jprenaud: [17184652.504000]  Could not suspend device 3-1: error -16 <- this is the problem
<pingun> hi, i ve just sitched from gentoo to kubuntu and have the problem: There is no OCR in kpdf. I ve installed gocr already. Anybody there for help?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I have Xterm running
<fdoving> DaSkreech: did you run memtest?
<h3sp4wn> eeos: You could try building all the ffmpeg stuff from debian-multimedia (its less restricted)
<fritsch> DaSkreech: you f*** it up
<fritsch> DaSkreech: dpkg-reconfigure -a (have fun)
<fritsch> DaSkreech: dpkg-reconfigure --force-all -a
<fritsch> DaSkreech: this will reinstall every single package and overwrite to the default config
<intelikey> DaSkreech what happens when you type fluxbox in xterm ?
<eeos> h3sp4wn how?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Let me give you a little history. I did an update on Sunday and afterwards everything that had a panel simply had the message klauncher could not be contacted
<jprenaud> fritsch: lspci: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21486 . how do you identify the relevant device?
<DaSkreech> So after a bit I restarted and then X wouldn't come up and I started debuggin
<Goop2> quick question: would an old hard drive make my internet slow? would it slow down the boot time?
<waylandbill> intelikey: he gets a bus error
<fritsch> jprenaud: your first log said it ...
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I get a bus error
<DaSkreech> same for xclock
<DaSkreech> Goop2: No unless you are strapped for RAM, YES!
<jprenaud> fritsch: yes but what is device 3-1
<id_sonic> Hi
<h3sp4wn> eeos: Have a mess around with it add the deb-src line for amd64 (remove all the ubuntu packages) or just build it yourself from cvs (but that is pretty time consuming)
<id_sonic> What is the Best PHP editor on KDE?
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Smells like time to try out that new 6.06.1 CD ?
<timonator> does anyone know about the hewlet packard psc1510? or how to get drivers and such in (k)ubuntu? i come from compile-your-own-kernel-world...
<DaSkreech> id_sonic: emacs!
<pingun> id_sonic: quanta!
<waylandbill> id_sonic: vim ;-)
<eeos> h3sp4wn I would rather jus compile the ffmpeg package
<timonator> ed!
<fritsch> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> Notepad!! *looks around*
<Goop2> DaSkreech: in that case.. I wonder why I have such a slow conection on Kubuntu but not on Windows... :\
<fritsch> DaSkreech: dpkg-reconfigure --force-all -a
<intelikey> ok that sounds like you still have xserver-xorg-core bugs    maybe "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "     just to make sure you have the latest.
<DaSkreech> *backs away slowly*
<fritsch> jprenaud: mmh
<intelikey> DaSkreech ^
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: dpkg -iGREB /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb (when all else fails that can help)
<fritsch> jprenaud: did "standard" suspend work for you?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I have 10.4
<fritsch> jprenaud: do you have mysql server running?
* waylandbill slaps DaSkreech with his Notepad
<DaSkreech>  The Xserver throws no errors
<pingun> anybody there for my kpdf problem?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: do, what i suggested, afterwards you can reinstall if you want
<DaSkreech> Ok I'm killing xterm
<h3sp4wn> eeos: So build it from cvs or debian-multimedia
<diana_> maid: how can i access the "restricted" section of the Ubuntu package repository in kubuntu?
<jprenaud> fritsch: no mysql. standard suspend did work but slow compared to suspend2 (when it works)
<DaSkreech> fritsch: That still doesn't tell me what went wrong
<id_sonic> I want the PHP editor build for qt.
<timonator> intelikey: thanks for the support :)
<fritsch> jprenaud: i don` t know which device this is :-(
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Most likely I'd get back to KDE and still have a kluancher problem
<fritsch> DaSkreech: reinstall does not either
<intelikey> timonator think nothing of it.
<DaSkreech> launcher
<fritsch> DaSkreech: try
<DaSkreech> id_sonic: quanta
<DaSkreech> !quanta
<timonator> my aunt was like "now theres something about kumbuktu loohgien and the screen is all black" :/
<fritsch> jprenaud: something special plugged in?
<fritsch> jprenaud: usb device?
<intelikey> why this from kernel source     make: *** No rule to make target `modules-install'.  Stop.
<fritsch> jprenaud: pleae give me /var/log/hibernate.log
<intelikey> kernel kernel, who knows the kernel ?
<waylandbill> timonator: that's a strong accent. :-D
<timonator> waylandbill: she tried to pronounce login as german
<jprenaud> fritsch: hey fritsh, i think i am going to fall back to what i had, i.e. powersaved but with your switch vt stuff. any idea how to undo the changes (suspend2, acpi, hibernate...)
<fritsch> jprenaud: still there?
<jprenaud> fritsch: /var/log/hibernate.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21488
<fdoving> intelikey: check the makefile.
<eeos> h3sp4wn what is debian multimedia
<fritsch> jprenaud: what wireless do you use?
<jprenaud> fritsch: ipw2200
<fritsch> jprenaud: what did "dmesg" say?
<fritsch> jprenaud: giv me a dmesg please
<fritsch> jprenaud: you gave me? the one above?
<intelikey> fdoving what am i looking for in there ?
<intelikey> gimmy a pharse i can search for ???
<fdoving> intelikey: the make targets. if you can find 'modules-install'
<h3sp4wn> eeos: repository for debian for things of questionable legality
<eeos> h3sp4wn :D
<h3sp4wn> eeos: (like ffmpeg / mplayer etc)
<eeos> h3sp4wn why should the legality of ffmpeg be questioned?
<diana_> how can i access the "restricted" section of the Ubuntu package repository in kubuntu?
<intelikey> fdoving something like this  "modules_install: _modinst_ _modinst_post"
<intelikey> ?
<fdoving> intelikey: then the maketartget is modules_install
<h3sp4wn> eeos: Because it is illegal (because of patents etc)
<intelikey> yeah   what are you saying?   did i typo ?
<fdoving> intelikey: s/-/_/g
<eeos> h3sp4wn ffmpeg, used in commercial products, is illegal?
<intelikey> i did typo  hehhe ty.
<h3sp4wn> eeos: Maybe there is a ubuntu equivalent but I don't know of one
<baldi> hi
<h3sp4wn> eeos: I don't know the entirety of it but if you don't pay certain people you can't do it legally
<baldi> is there any german kubuntu chan on this server?
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Gimmie a moment I'm trying to see if my repos got the new xserver yet
<DaSkreech> !de
<DaSkreech> Bah!
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu-de
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> whatda?
<baldi> thx
<Jucato> are the bots on strike?
<DaSkreech> I think they are
<Jucato>  @_@
<intelikey> seem to be Jucato
<boss302> what are the linux-headers packages?  I understand what source is, but what's a header?
<fritsch> boss302: just the heards
<visik7> headers to compile external modules
<fritsch> boss302: they are sufficant to compile a nvidia driver or sth. else
<eeos> h3sp4wn where can i find information on it?
<fritsch> boss302: you don`t nee d the whole source which is very big to have installed
<boss302> fritsch that's what i am triyng to do... i installed the headers, but it still wants the source
<visik7> boss302: who ?
<boss302> the nvidia installer thing
<intelikey> Jucato it was a walk out;   -:- SignOff ubotu: #kubuntu (Connection timed out) -:- SignOff Ubugtu: #kubuntu (Connection timed out)  ^^^
<Jucato> hehehe
<fritsch> boss302: you downloaded the nvidia installer from the nvidia.com page?
<fritsch> boss302: instellaed the correct headers?
<fritsch> boss302: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<boss302> k, let me double check
<bashee> is it possible to choose lilo instead of grub as boot loader during the ubuntu dapper drake desktop installation process?
<Jucato> bashee: nope
<waylandbill> bashee: no, but you can replace it after
<boss302> oh! I see... I think I had an older header version installed... thanks...
<dr_willis> bashee,  with the alternative install cd. ya MIGHt be able to do it from a console during the install.. but never tried.
<dr_willis> Grub blows Lilo away in so many areas.
<fritsch> dr_willis: don` t think so
<bashee> on my new macbook the installation process just says something like "could not install grub"
<fritsch> dr_willis: it can boot on a mac, but what is better?
<fritsch> dr_willis: grub has a mighty shell you can change initrd stuff, etc.
<fritsch> dr_willis: not possible with lilo either
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<dr_willis> fritsch,  i so you are agreeing with me that GRUB > lilo then?
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> which is what i said?
<fritsch> dr_willis: yes :-)
<fritsch> dr_willis: need sleep, much sleep, sorry
<dr_willis> Lol.
* dr_willis hands fritsch  some ZZZzzz...
<larson9999> grub, lilo not much of a diff in my mind
<fritsch> larson9999: hehe
<fritsch> larson9999: try it
<larson9999> fritsch: i have at least one computer using each at all times
<fritsch> larson9999: okay, lets say you "handedited" initrd in lilo+
<fritsch> mmmh away
<larson9999> wrong x
<bashee> ist it rEFIt i have to use to get the macbook booted with ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> fritsch: can you throw me that command again?
<fritsch> sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force-all -a
<DaSkreech> fritsch: doesn't work
<fritsch> what does he tell?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: hey.. try to chmod /tmp/.ICE-unix to 777 if it isn't already.
<fritsch> DaSkreech: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<DaSkreech> fdoving: There is no .ICE-unix
<DaSkreech> Wait Hold on :-)
<fdoving> DaSkreech: ta-da!
<Goop2> Im trying to install something and Im getting this error: mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/libming/fonts': No such file or directory
<fdoving> DaSkreech: /etc/init.d/xorg-common restart
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Right there is no .ICE-unix
<dr_willis> Goop2,  if /usr/share/kibming dont exist. make it first
<Goop2> dr_willis: alright, Ill see if that helps :)
<dr_willis> theres some mkdir option that makes all the subdirs as well.. but i forget the name
<DaSkreech> egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<DaSkreech> Waht does that mean?
<waylandbill> dr_willis: mkdir -p
<DaSkreech> That error gets thrown all the time
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: means the return value != NULL
<larson9999> can you make a 'real' pc hibernate like a laptop?
<sledge_from_work> Goop2: use mkdir -p
<drbreen> larson9999: yes. under kubuntu use "klaptop_acpi_helper --hibernate" or something
<Goop2> hmm.. well this auto install thingy just isnt working out.. I guess its all manual then :P
<waylandbill> Goop2, whatcha installing?
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Can I just say yes to all of these questions? are they package defaults or kubuntu default?
<DaSkreech> fritsch: I feel like I'm installing gentoo :(
<fritsch> DaSkreech: no :-) please think
<fritsch> DaSkreech: this is a very low leve though
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Blast
* DaSkreech reserves the right to bug fritsch about any questions he may have
<Goop2> waylandbill: qtflash
<DaSkreech> hi aseigo
<Mehercle> arts soundserver is crashinng all the time
<Mehercle> on a fresh install
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Where are my repositories
<waylandbill> installing Gentoo is simple. make && make coffee. :-)
<Goop2> lol
<DaSkreech> /var/lib/cvs is ok?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: restarting xorg-common and starting X didn't help?
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: that default for cvs should be okay unless you have your cvs repos somewhere else
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I am now
<Jucato> hehe! I forgot to tell you something. SillyZ says hello
<Jucato> Hawkwind: <SillyZ>	if ya run into him tell em sillyz says heya
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ahhh nice.  I haven't seen him in ages
<Jucato> he says you go way back during the Mandrake days
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Sorry?
<Mehercle> arts is crashing all the time
<fdoving> DaSkreech: your x/klauncher/fluxbox problem?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Right?
<DaSkreech> What about xorg-common?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: been through dpkg-reconfigure -a? :-) :-)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yes we do.  He was one of the first people to help me when I first got online here on Freenode nearly 5 years ago
<DaSkreech> fritsch: No still going
<Jucato> wow ^_^
<fritsch> DaSkreech: wait till finished
<DaSkreech> Why do I have a FDmount? :(
<fdoving> DaSkreech: did you restart it? 'sudo /etc/init.d/xorg-common restart' now, check that you get /tmp/.ICE-unix and /tmp.X11-unix and then try again.
<DaSkreech> fritsch: What dir do I use for the flashplugin-nonfree?
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: nostalgia
<DaSkreech> fdoving: I've been restartign the entire computer all the time we'ev been talking so I would say yes :)
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: Well if my computer is too new to know what a floppy is how does that help? :-)
<DaSkreech> fritsch: ping :)
<fritsch> DaSkreech: pong
<waylandbill> nothing fits on a fd anymore... or so it seems
<DaSkreech> fritsch: It's asking for the directory I extracted the flashplugin to. Where is that?
<exotic> fritsch:sorry again! lol, any recommended download accelerator?
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: fluxbox does
<fritsch> keep it empty
<DaSkreech> ok
<waylandbill> rofl
<fritsch> DaSkreech: it will download
<fdoving> DaSkreech: do you have /tmp/.ICE-unix and /tmp/.X11-unix then? and are they world writeable?
<fritsch> exotic: hehe, no idea
<DaSkreech> fdoving: nope /tmp/ is pretty much empty except for a dir with a funky name
<Mehercle> hello
<DaSkreech> exotic: kget?
<Mehercle> my arts soundserver is crashing all the time
<Jucato> hm.... Hawkwind, is there no one capable of bringing the bots back? I think they went on strike or walked out..
<DaSkreech> !sound
<fritsch> Mehercle: which kde version?
<DaSkreech> Argh!
<Mehercle> 3.5.3
<fdoving> DaSkreech: did you -try- to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/xorg-common start' ?
<fritsch> Mehercle: try the 3.5.4 release
<Mehercle> it was buggy here
<Mehercle> i'll try it
<DaSkreech> fdoving: No shouldn't restarting do that anyway?
<fritsch> Mehercle: no don` t if it was buggy
<eduard_> Hi, can anyone help me with a conky configuration question?
<Mehercle> yes, but this is a clean install
<fdoving> DaSkreech: yes, but just try, please?
<waylandbill> Mehercle: older system?
<eduard_> I have a conkyrc file including a line to retrieve unseen email.
<Mehercle> not really
<fdoving> DaSkreech: as they should make the stuff in /tmp/ something must have gone wrong somewhere in the progress.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: I'm in the middle of a dpk-reconfigure -a I'll do it as soon as this doesn't work :)
<Mehercle> it was working
<Mehercle> until i reinstalled
<exotic> DaSkreech:kget?
<eduard_> As i have typed "*" as password in this file, when loading conky it should ask me for the email account password
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That would probably need to be addressed to Seveas as he is in control of the bots
<waylandbill> Mehercle: install media is verified good?
<Jucato> oh
<eduard_>  But it doesn't. Instead, conky starts and it doesn't show anything at all related to my unseen email messages. Then, if i type in console "conky", it immediately asks me for the password and starts conky correctly showing unseen email messages. I don't know what to do
<Mehercle> waylandbill: don't know
<waylandbill> Mehercle: should checksum it to be sure.
<DaSkreech> exotic: k frontend for wget which is awwwwwwsum!
<Mehercle> waylandbill: how?
<Goop2> hmmm.. I tried installing that thing agian, after making that directory, but it said it couldent install because another directory was already there.. I removed that part of the auto installer and it gives me some more errors
<Mehercle> waylandbill: in 3.5.4 arts is not modified
* fritsch has to got - have a nice day, see you later
<exotic> DaSkreech:where can i get it?
<fdoving> bye fritsch.
<DaSkreech> exotic: I may be wrong but i think it's installed already
<exotic> DaSkreech:hang on a sec, i'll check it
<Goop2> hmm.. well this is getting annoying.. maybe Ill just go see if Gentoo has a Live CD and try this agian later
<waylandbill> Mehercle: you should be able to md5sum the cd device to get the install media's md5sum
<h3sp4wn> Goop2: korora (spelt wrong) is a gentoo live cd with xgl
<Szczepan1990> Hi ;)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: which is now dead :(
<Goop2> :\
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Since when ?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Since he got sued
<Goop2> ooh :\
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Wow.  I hadn't heard about that.  That really bites
<DaSkreech> Yeah. You can still use it but it's no longer maintained
<DaSkreech> Ah .. Whats this about pango/defoma ?
<waylandbill> Goop2. You trying to build that from source?
<lancellor> hi
<exotic> DaSkreech: works, thanx
<Goop2> waylandbill: the install?
<DaSkreech> exotic: cool :)
<waylandbill> the qtflash
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Where did you read this ?  There is nothing about it on the website
<Szczepan1990> luuuuudziee! jest tu ktos z POLSKI!!??
<Hawkwind> !pl
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Search for Korroa and linux kernel I'm sure you'll find stuff
<exotic> DaSkreech: it's downloading now, but what's the default directory?
<Hawkwind> Bahhh, no bot.  Forgot already
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: It was on his blog
<Goop2> waylandbill: theres an install thingy right on it.. Im trying to use that but its not working
<DaSkreech> exotic: *shrugs* you can set it I'm sure.
<Goop2> waylandbill: if I knew how I would do it on my own
<exotic> DaSkreech: i mean lol, just wget and the url , but no idea where it's downlaoding ! lol
<exotic> DaSkreech:yeah i know,.. thanx anyway :)
<Szczepan1990> HALOO!! apel do POLAKOW!! :) zapraszam na priv
<DaSkreech> exotic: the cd
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Help him out :)
<Goop2> waylandbill: although Im sure its patheticaly easy :P
<exotic> DaSkreech:aha
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: Do you know anything about pango/defoma ?
<lancellor> big problem i have my system trunning for like four months and last start booting up goes trugh the first stage and stop working just see the kubuntu blue at the beggining but stops there any suggestions???
<DaSkreech> Jucato: That's you :)
<waylandbill> Goop2, if the "installer" was for another distro, there may be differences
<Jucato> ......
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Jucato> thanks DaSkreech
<Jucato> ehehe
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: defoma manages fonts i think
<Goop2> waylandbill: Im not sure.. I asume its for Linux in general
<Jucato> i was doing something so I didn't notice. :-D
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: ok so I should let pango point at defoma?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: There should be no reason to downgrade anymore I don't think.  AFAIK all mirrors have the new updated package
<waylandbill> Goop2, got a url where you got the installer?
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). The fixed package should now be available on all servers/mirrors
<DaSkreech> Jucato: That's what the non pastewhores are here for ;)
<lancellor> ok i will trey that its that a bug because yea i upgrade  my kubuntu
<Goop2> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=142805
<lancellor> and stop working
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: what are you reconfiguring everything or something?
<Jucato> lancellor: try checking if there's a new upgrade available
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: Yeah
<Hawkwind> lancellor: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  right now should fix it
<DaSkreech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Goop2> hmm.. theres one that says "1386" and one that says "platform-independant"
<Goop2> i386*
<DaSkreech> and fritsch skipped ship like a wet rat :(
<waylandbill> DaSkreech: LOL! Yeah I usually let defoma handle font management when asked... if that's the default.
<Goop2> waylandbill: the "platform-independant" one is source.. I figured the other one would be easier.. I could be wrong though :P
<lancellor> yea but i don't get all the way i'm going totry ctrl-alt delete  see if it getsme to command prompt
<Goop2> waylandbill: er.. wait.. Im NVER wrong :P
<Jucato> lancellor: Ctrl+Alt+F1 will get you to a command propmt
<Jucato> prompt*
<waylandbill> goop2, yeah.. the p/i is the source
<lancellor> thanks that is what i ment let me try ok????
<Jucato> sure
<Goop2> waylandbill: should I use that one instead?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: status on xorg-common?
<waylandbill> you could if you have the dependencies needed to build it
<Erich-K> What is another good start menu editor other than alacarte?
<lancellor> thank you so much  you guys are great
<DaSkreech> fdoving: still doing dpkg-reconfigure -a
<DaSkreech> I'll ping you don't worry about it :)
<Jucato> ??
<fdoving> DaSkreech: reconfigure -a? why?
<Jucato> Erich-K: Alacarte is for GNOME...
<DaSkreech> cause fritsch is a wet rat
<Erich-K> Do you know one for KDE?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: without -plow it will basically go back to the state it was before you started, not asking any questions, or very few that is.
<Jucato> Erich-K: KDE uses its own menu editor: kmenuedit (KDE Menu Editor)
<Erich-K> Ah, right. Thanks mate
<waylandbill> Goop2: if you have all the dependencies, the source should install pretty easily. if not, you'll be installing them first. :-0
<DaSkreech> fdoving: ok Just did it
<fdoving> DaSkreech: did the files appear in /tmp ?
<DaSkreech> no change
<DaSkreech> no
<Erich-K> Should i update to KDE 3.5.3?
<DaSkreech> I did get a gconfd-root and a orbit-root though
<Jucato> Erich-K: if you want to. But I'd suggest stopping at KDE 3.5.3. KDE 3.5.4 is available, but I couldn't personally recommend it...
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Those are directories
<fdoving> DaSkreech: correct, are they there?
<Goop2> waylandbill: ah.. well I think I have most of the installer stuff :)
<DaSkreech> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> DaSkreech: were they there before you restarted xorg-common?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: nio
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> ubotu: !
<draik> Hello everyone
<DaSkreech> ubotu: Hello
<lancellor> before i go other stupid question what about mepis since is base on ubuntu should i give it a try???
<Jucato> they're back!
<fdoving> DaSkreech: does kde work then?
<Jucato> hi draik!
<draik> Jucato
<draik> again... a surprise
<draik> General question to the channel...
<Jucato> hehe! I'm preparing to log off ^_^
<DaSkreech> fdoving: No
<Jucato> draik: ?
<draik> What does Knoppix 5 have that makes able to write to NTFS that Kubuntu does not have?
<Jucato> draik: updated Fuse?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> hmmmm
<fdoving> DaSkreech: ok, then i have no clue. but anyway, you should make sure xorg-common is executed at boottime. as it does important stuff. 'sudo update-rc.d xorg-common defaults'
<DaSkreech> uncultured bot
<Jucato> lol
<draik> DaSkreech, this thing is a hate machine
<draik> !love
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> !info libntfs9 edgy
<ubotu> Package libntfs9 does not exist in edgy
<h3sp4wn> draik: ask dpkg about love (his answer is better)
<DaSkreech> draik: I'ts a robot it can't love :-P
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Did you check the line in startkde?
<draik> h3sp4wn, how do you ask dpkg?
<h3sp4wn> draik: "dpkg: love"  in #debian-bots
<fdoving> DaSkreech: yes, it's exactly like mine, and mine works.
<DaSkreech> yours doesn't throw a bus error though
<draik> DaSkreech, some robots can love. Especially when you feed them information.
<fdoving> DaSkreech: no,that's the difference. but i don't think startkde is the problem here.
<draik> h3sp4wn, LOL
<draik> ice weasels, huh?
<Jucato> ok.. time to go to bed
<fdoving> nite jucato.
<Jucato> bye guys and gals!
<draik> Jucato, the point to leaving is that you sign off, not back on!
<satempler> how can I upgade ktorrent to the latest version
<Ash-Fox> Could someone reccommend me decent wifi management software? I like kwifimanager, but it doesn't automatically connected to known networks or have a order of prefered networks etc.
<satempler> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<Ash-Fox> satempler, I suppose you could either, download the source and compile from scratch, or use the testing versions of kubuntu
<satempler> ya
<satempler> suppose
<satempler> probly the later
* Ash-Fox can help you with latest kopete, but not ktorrent.
<satempler> lol
<RawSewage> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RawSewage> !realaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realaudio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RawSewage> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<RawSewage> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> !dapper-commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapper-commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> !canocial-commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canocial-commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> RawSewage: there is realplayer in the canocial dapper-commercial repository but I can't remember where its loacted
<RawSewage> will w32codecs work
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: you want realplayer 10 hang on...
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> god no
<RawSewage> theres another way
<RawSewage> I think w32codecs works
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Know what bus xclock wuld be using?
<RawSewage> all Im going to do is use mplayer to decode rm to wav
<RawSewage> with   mplayer filename.rm -ao pcm:file=filename.wav
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage:
<TheGateKeeper>     wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper>     sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> Note created Jun 22, 2006
<RawSewage> Support for WMV, RealMedia and other formats has been bundled into the w32codecs package.
<RawSewage> I'll just install  w32codecs package
<RawSewage> Im not ready to give my computer to RealNetworks
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<RawSewage> yeah, thx
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: you want mp3 support?
<RawSewage> already have
<RawSewage> libxine-extracodecs
<TheGateKeeper> ok
<RawSewage> Ive done about 6 fresh installs so far
<RawSewage> so Im becoming an expert on reinstalling the basics
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: why are you reinstalling?
<RawSewage> various reasons
<RawSewage> installing on laptops, upgrading,  cleaning up messes, etc
<RawSewage> boredom
<RawSewage> reinstall/reformat gives my life a purpose
<Ash-Fox> !botabuse > h3sp4wn
<Ash-Fox> !botabuse > RawSewage
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: ohh dear
<cozomo> I LIEK:
<RawSewage> ok
<cozomo> whoops my bad wrong channel
<h3sp4wn> Ash-Fox: What are you making ubotu spam me for (he knows nothing worthwhile anyway)
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: if you are really bored try a source based distro, that will keep you entertained
<TheGateKeeper> Hiya MilhousePunkRock
<TheGateKeeper> back so soon?
<RawSewage> I said I was bored, not crazy
<iron> hi guys ^_^
<Ash-Fox> h3sp4wn, noticed a lot of ! fishing commands earlier
<dr_willis> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<dr_willis> :)
<Ash-Fox> It's a lie
<Ash-Fox> It angers me, and I'm not a op :(
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: I better not admit to playing with sourcemage then :-)
<RawSewage> is there any difference between  w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb   and   w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<RawSewage> TheGateKeeper, lol
<troy> Ho all. I've got some (unofficial) fixed packages if anyone is having trouble with flac/amarok/xine on amd64... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1413567
<DaSkreech> Whats the X chan?
<Ash-Fox> RawSewage, yes.
<RawSewage> Ash-Fox, which one do I want
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: plf one is older I think, the one I gave I think is better
<RawSewage> ok
<Ash-Fox> You could just do a 'apt-get install w32codecs', and it would install the 'newer' one.
<RawSewage> oh
<draik> Question...
<draik> what does the '-f' in 'apt-get install -f' do? What is it's function?
<trappist> draik: fix
<draik> trappist, fix what?
* justizin wonders if there is a supplementary repository or something which would make more packages available on his kubuntu
<trappist> draik: search for --fix-broken in the apt-get man page (equivalent to -f)
<RawSewage>  -f  Attempt to continue if the integrity check fails
<trappist>  Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place...
<draik> RawSewage, I read that, but what does that mean
<TheGateKeeper> troy: made a note for any poor unfortunates that come along
<RawSewage> -f  you're package is f#$ed
<sleeptyper>  libxine-extracodecs into 64b kubuntu = hopeless ?
<draik> trappist, thank you... that's what I wanted to know
<draik> Thank you too RawSewage
<trappist> RawSewage: what are you looking at? -f fixes broken dependencies
<justizin> for instance, i don't have a package for tomcat4, which would be nice to help me get going with opennms
<justizin> i could install from source, but that's boring ;d
<RawSewage> trappist, I just did apt-get install --help
<troy> TheGateKeeper: earlier in the thread there were i386 packages posted, but the rest of the thread was people complaining about no amd64 packages... :) had to stop that :)
<TheGateKeeper> sleeptyper: have to install 32bit apps for that, same for flash etc
<Hawkwind> -f  Attempt to continue if the integrity check fails
<sleeptyper> ew
<Hawkwind> That's from the --help of apt-get install.
<troy> TheGateKeeper: you can get flash without 32bit everything... kind of a hack, but I'm running konq 64 with flash 32 without problems
<Hawkwind> In this case, it means it tries to continue even if deps aren't present or found
<trappist> RawSewage: interesting, that conflicts with the man page
<trappist> and with reality :)
<trappist> but there it is
<RawSewage> trappist, I just copied and pasted.  I know nothing about that
<trappist> RawSewage: I'm not yelling at you :)  I'm just considering filing a bug report against the --help output
<TheGateKeeper> troy: this is what I give most amd64 people: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<RawSewage> trappist, I know
<troy> TheGateKeeper: if you don't use firefox, it's much easier (since konq doesn't need flash to run in-process, it can coexist with the 32bit flash just fine)
<RawSewage> Ash-Fox,  there is no   sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<RawSewage> I'll do it the original way
<RawSewage> using the deb
<TheGateKeeper> troy I will pass that tip bit on :-)
<RawSewage> what % of K/Ubuntu users need to disable IPV6 in Firefox
<RawSewage> > 50%?
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: I haven't had to do it
<RawSewage> You dont get the pause?
<RawSewage> If not disabled, pages take a few seconds before loading
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: thought sudo apt-get install w32codecs worked if you had the plf repos enabled
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Man :(
<DaSkreech>  A bus Error has nothing to do with a bus
<RawSewage> TheGateKeeper, do I want to enable plf repos
<cozomo> DaSkreech: would it have anything to do with being black in alabama?
<DaSkreech> cozomo: no that's deprecated
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: up to you: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<RawSewage> ty
<RawSewage> looks scary
<RawSewage> the underworld of repos
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: yw :-) I created this too as I thought people might find it usefull
<RawSewage> plf that is
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<DaSkreech> cozomo: Though still used by stubborn people who don't want to learn new technology
<RawSewage> TheGateKeeper, cool thx
<fdoving> DaSkreech: did you fix it?
<cozomo> lol illegal error alert the cia
<DaSkreech> fdoving: An X Bus error is a Sigsev
<TheGateKeeper> RawSewage: yw :-) worth it if you find it usefull
<DaSkreech> fdoving: So Memory is reported to be there but when you try to access it's not there
<fdoving> DaSkreech: ok. did you check your memory with memtest?
<DaSkreech> as we speak
<RawSewage> ## CANONICAL COMMERCIAL REPOSITORY
<DaSkreech> or type
<DaSkreech> umm
<RawSewage> Thats the new one for Edgy
<DaSkreech> Communicate?
<RawSewage> and Dapper, but being readied for Edgy, I think
<TheGateKeeper> so how come the bots broke?
<TheGateKeeper> wb MilhousePunkRock :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> Thx TheGateKeeper
<MilhousePunkRock> I added some daemons and had to reboot
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: to arch?
<MilhousePunkRock> Yeah, hal and dbus
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: haven't tried hal, don't know if I get it for free with KDE
<MilhousePunkRock> I don't think so, TheGateKeeper, but you would need it for that kpio stuff (automounting removable devices and such)
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: took some notes when there was a conversation the other day, so I have an idea what I need to do, failing that I'll have to pick your brain :-)
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper There is nothing much left to pick from my brain currently, unless you are seeking for "molecular genetics of complex algae"
<minsc> hello, how can i find the rep from some programs? I want to install the editor joe and the translating-tool ding, but dont't know in what rep they are.
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: you'll be better after some rest
<fdoving> minsc: use apt:/ in konqueror or search http://packages.ubuntu.com
<boss302> I installed the Nvidia driver using the installer I downloaded from their webpage... now when i boot, it can'd load module glx or module nvidia... do i need the nvidia-glx packages installed?
<TheGateKeeper> minsc: ding is in universe: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper That rest ist starting in 7 minutes... Couch, TV and w**d
<boss302> and I'm not getting anything when i modpobe nvidia... i thought I would after the installe and reoboot
<fdoving> !nvidia > boss302
<fdoving> boss302: read the message you got from ubotu, please :)
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: will be off to watch a film myself shortly
<boss302> thanks.
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper CSI here... More molecular biology... lol
<RawSewage> how do you make a .desktop to a Konq profile
<RawSewage> for AutoStart
* MilhousePunkRock wishes everyone a nice evening... 
<fdoving> RawSewage: use: echo "kfmclient openProfile yourprofilehere" > mykonq.sh;chmod +x mykonq.sh - now move mykonq.sh to Autostart.
<MilhousePunkRock> CU TheGateKeeper!
<fdoving> RawSewage: that's not a .desktop, but it should work with a plain shellscript.
<RawSewage> fdoving, ty
<RawSewage> fdoving, my Profile name is File Management   .  thats not the name I want , is it
<RawSewage> fdoving, nm. I found it
<fdoving> filemanager :)
<RawSewage> filemanagement
<RawSewage> I renamed mine
<minsc> TheGateKeeper: thanks, that was ist! Added "universe multiverse" to the rep an both progs were found
<TheGateKeeper> minsc: :-)
<ibert> hi! anybody knows how to configure dnsmasq, so that it collects hostnames from dhcp-clients?
<Hawkwind> http://enterprise.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/23/137206&from=rss
<Hawkwind> The X breakage has made it all the way to linux.com now
* fdoving is not surprised.
<fdoving> it's very very very bad.
<aliasfred> hehe why that ?
<aliasfred> i mean this is not the first time a package is broken
<aliasfred> in ubuntu or other distro ?
<Hawkwind> aliasfred: In Ubuntu
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Yeah this one affected many users unfortunately.  Hopefully though it's just about over with
<aliasfred> yep my snetence was poorly splitted
<fdoving> because sysadmins in huge production environments that relies on a stable and functioning dapper will consider moving to a more serious distro, where they actually do QA on security updates. (that's the sysadmin view).
<aliasfred> but i mean this is just a broken package. why is that such a news ?
<fdoving> because dapper is considered stable.
<aliasfred> fdoving: hue ? i mean how old it is ?
<fdoving> package breakage in development releases isn't a big deal.
<fdoving> aliasfred: how old is what? and how does it matter?
<aliasfred> fdoving: how old is dapper. and i think it matter because something new is unlikely to be stable
<aliasfred> fdoving: except if you have a very huge test team
<aliasfred> so how old it is ?
<fdoving> aliasfred: it was released. and it worked untill this security update.
<fdoving> 2 months.
<aliasfred> i guess it was released :)
<aliasfred> ah ok
<aliasfred> and who said it was stable ?
<fdoving> it is just one thing: poor QA.
<aliasfred> i mean ready for serious production env ?
<aliasfred> ubuntu says that ?
<fdoving> that's up to the sysadmin to decide.
<aliasfred> yep but if ubuntu says a 2month old product is stable, it could be said it is the one doing the misleading
<sheyla> i asked a question an hour ago about my kubuntu no been able to get into kde just want to tak you guys my system is working now
<fdoving> sheyla: great. :)
<aliasfred> it is why i ask if ubuntu said it was ready for 'serious production env'
<sheyla> do you guys think should i give mepis a try???
<fdoving> sheyla: no, stick with kubuntu :)
<aliasfred> ok nobody knows what ubuntu is saying about the stability of its product ? :)
<TheGateKeeper> sheyla: anything in particular that you are after?
<fdoving> aliasfred: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/606released
<sheyla> ok i tought so just everybody talks wonders about it iwill stck to kubuntu running free of winblows for 2 years yeah...
<donkeyofdarkness> Hello
<sheyla> no just the same way i end up with kubuntu y tryed many before you know kubuntu works just perfect for me
<aliasfred> fdoving: well they dont say their product is stable or robust :)
<uwe2> hi everyone
<donkeyofdarkness> I'm having a problem with InitNG and fglrx
<aliasfred> so it is just a broken package makeing the news :)
<aliasfred> maybe this mean ubuntu is popular enougth for a common thing like broken package become such a big matter :)
<TheGateKeeper> sheyla: if you have a system that you are happy with then stick with it, mepis is now using ubuntu to build it's system
<fdoving> aliasfred: so then it's ok to break it? we want people to think, stable, reliable, doesn't die on its own, etc. when they hear the name ubuntu.
<aliasfred> fdoving: ? releasing broken package happened to all distro. is it not a good thing to release a broken pagage. yes. but hey it happens :)
<aliasfred> i mean no big deal at all
<sheyla> yea that is what i tought tnaks guys
<[Deathmaster] > Hello all, I have a problem . After installing the Nvdia-glx drivers the applets from KDE controll centre -> Display, Disks&filesysytems and Users & Groups don't work. Any idea how to make them work again ?
<nixternal> !tell nixternal about dual booting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual booting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sheyla> i still use mac just for video editing and dvd authoring
<nixternal> !dualbooting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualbooting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> !quaddrooplebooting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quaddrooplebooting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> aliasfred: my only point is that it is not good PR, and QA routines should be established to pickup mistakes like this in the future. :)
<sheyla> talking about triple booting my have have macos x,windows xpand kubuntu install all running 100% on a pc
<sheyla> of course he has a powerfull computer
<nixternal> i just built a test system for packaging and what not, and i want to boot Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and Xubuntu, and give them all like 15GB of space
<sheyla> put mac os x to
<bs_1975> so I just downloaded edubuntu but I cant get it to open what should I do
<nixternal> sorry, i haven't used anything but open source in the past 4 years
<nixternal> i refuse to go back
<sheyla> it's ok
<uwo> hi all! does the ffmpeg in repositories have xvid support? how do i find out?
<fdoving> macosx is useless to me, i have it, but don't use it at all. considering freeing the space.
<uwo> (how do i find out if the ffmpeg i have installed supports xvid)?
<h3sp4wn> nixternal: seperate boot partition for each grub installed in that - a master install (with something as minimal as possible) then just chainloading the other grubs from that (may be a bit extreme)
<donkeyofdarkness> uwo, try easyubuntu. It does all that for you.
<nixternal> h3sp4wn: so create each distro a /boot dir?
<donkeyofdarkness> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<dabbler> downloaded & installed a KDE theme...now KDE asks me for preferences each startup. anyone ?
<fdoving> uwo: ffmpeg -formats
<uwo> tnx all.
<h3sp4wn> nixternal: I was thinking of a partition but that may not be necessary - but you can use chainloader (like grub normally does to boot windows - but in this case to load another grub)
<Ash-Fox> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<nixternal> got it..i shall give it a try
<donkeyofdarkness> So does anyone here use InitNG?
<sheyla> you are right sometimes i don't have to much time so i load imovie load my movies savechapters use idvd burn a dvd with transitions and effectrs in maybe an hour but is just preference nothing against open source i love open source
<uwo> can't see xvid in my ffmpeg support - pressume i have to compile it myself to enable this for ipod conversion? (did this before, but it got upgraded recently through update)
<donkeyofdarkness> uwo, easy ubuntu will install all the codecs you need.
<sheyla> or try automatix
<sheyla> i always use automatix
<donkeyofdarkness> I haven't tried it
<sheyla> may be the same
<jujimufu> sheyla: or use both, that's what I've done :) First easyubuntu, and then automatix :)
<uwo> i already installed the codecs through automatix and they work for playing vids - but the script to convert vids to ipod .mp4 doesn't work
<jujimufu> easyubuntu has less packages than automatix. Then again, automatix has many many packages.
<uwo> ffmpeg apparently
<sheyla> you are right you may find aplications on one thet you don't find on the other one
<otaku-san> Yo...ok !restricted codec coming up....does anyone know what I need to get to play the sound in wmv. files?
<baldi^zZz> cu & gn8 @ll
<sheyla> make sure that you download all the codecs first
<otaku-san> sheyla: like which ones....I have a heck of alot of codecs down already...
<frank_> hi all
<sheyla> this is how i did it not a pro just so you know  i used automatix and install  alll the codecs and install vlc media player and i open the file with vlc
<noxs> damned..big problem..yesterday i did a apt-get upgrad and now the computer doesn't do graphical mode
<noxs> what to do?
<noxs> the xsever was updated
<_JP> noxs: start in recovery mode and run upgrade again
<sheyla> yea ctrl=alt=f1
<noxs> i am in the terminal right now
<sheyla> and do and update and an upgrade again
<sheyla> sudo apt-get update
<Hawkwind> noxs: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  should fix the problem
<noxs> i already did
<sheyla> sudo apt-get upgrade
<otaku-san> sheyla: ok...I'll pull automatix up and try installing all of the codecs...again.....thanks
<timonator> where can i look through the kubuntu package repository?
<sheyla> no prob
<Hawkwind> noxs: When did you do that ?
<noxs> a few minutes ago
<timonator> i'm looking for the drivers for the driver for a hp usb printer... i forgot the name, hold on
<timonator> HP PSC 1510
<noxs> ah...i misconfigured the xorg.conf file by hand
<noxs> okay...i see...i will test a "start x"
<noxs> thx!
<_JP> this is really weird but looks like my wlan usb-stick stopped working after xorg update
<noxs> bye
<noxs> have a nice evening or day, whereever you are...:o)
<noxs> cya
<cerda> no sound in kubuntu after fixed the X
<otaku-san> sheyla: ok real quick...I think before I did something wrong....ok after Automatix has downloaded and said it installed everything...should I wait for it to close it's self...or for a message to come up saying it's done?  I think I closed it to soon...wasn't doing anything...so I closed it thinking it was finished...
<sheyla> any ways i pgraded to and kubuntu starts but gives me and static black screen  so i upgraded again problem sold
<_JP> how to downgrade xorg?
<cerda> otaku-san i dont have sound after upgrade
<sheyla> usually takes  some time there is a lot of codecs try again ther is not problem if you ruunit again whatever it will let you what has bben installed
<otaku-san> cerda: I can't help you man....what did you upgrade...probably overrid some sound codec or something...
<sheyla> actually i'm using it right now it has been downloading stuff for the last two hours cause i'm upgrading kde to
<cerda> i did apt-get update. apt-get upgrade
<otaku-san> sheyla: Yeah...ok...I'm going to go install those codecs....need them for DVDs also....
<fdoving> _JP: from konsole: 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade'
<sheyla> check for other apps you may need is worth it
<sheyla> k9dvd copy really good one
<fdoving> _JP: that's upgrade, why do you need to downgrade? you can use 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10'
<sheyla> antivirus firewall antivirus
<_JP> fdoving: well, looks like xorg update caused my wlan usb-stick to stop working
<otaku-san> cerda: it will show you what it's installing when you do that...I can't really help you...maybe wait a bit and ask later  Someone who knows what to do may get on
<sheyla> don't forget to come around your system every once an awhile ask you for password a few times
<fdoving> _JP: i hardly belive that was xorgs fault, though.
<stef__> hallo allemaal
<_JP> fdoving: oh. adept had nothing else to update than xorg. my network stopped working right after update was finished and after reboot the wlan stick is not even recognized
<stef__> ik heb een vraagje over om iets te instaleren
<fdoving> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<stef__> wie kan mij helpen
<_JP> fdoving: so i had to switch to windoze where the same wlan stick seems to work just fine
<h3sp4wn> _JP: make sure you have restricted enabled for dapper-security and dapper-updates
<fdoving> stef__: we can help you if you ask in english.
<_JP> h3sp4wn: yes, i have them enabled
<stef__> i dont no english
<h3sp4wn> _JP: are you using ndiswrapper does it work if you use the kernel before (select it at startup)
<fdoving> stef__: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<_JP> h3sp4wn: nope, i'm not using ndiswrapper..
<Tokeiito> i need to make advertisment for newspaper. what the best soft in linux for that?
<vursitis> gimp
<h3sp4wn> _JP: You don't have the correct version of linux-restricted-modules for your running kernel then
<vursitis> is anyone here fairlt knowledgeble about networking>
<vursitis> *?
<vursitis> fairly*
<uwo> one more q: in order to compile&install a new amarok from source, do i first have to uninstall the version i have now?
<vursitis> sorry trying to type with a cigerette in my hand
<Tokeiito> is gimp working with CMYK? has ability to convert evrything to PDF?
<vursitis> yes it does
<vursitis> it is compatible with adobe softwear
<vursitis> and it has the ability to work with both cmyk and rbg
<fdoving> uwo: no, but if you're thinking about amarok 1.4.2 packages are beeing worked on.
<Tokeiito> ok. thank you vursitis
<vursitis> not a problem
<fdoving> uwo: i suggest setting --prefix=/opt during configure. that will install your custom stuff to /opt. then you won't mess with the files the packagemanager keeps track of.
<uwo> fdoving: i was thinking about that yes :) - i like the new ipod features and am looking forward to testing it - how much does it usually take for the packages to be prepared?
<vursitis> is anyone in here fairly knowledgeable about networking?
<h3sp4wn> I would just install to /usr/local but use installwatch (so I can get rid of it cleanly if I need to )
<fdoving> uwo: depends. i know they are working on it.
<fdoving> vursitis: ask your question please.
<uwo> fdoving: tnx 4 all.
<h3sp4wn> fdoving: has it actually been released or is it still beta ?
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: released.
<vursitis> ok, how true is it for me to say it is extreamly hard for the ira to track people who use ktorrent to download softwear
<vursitis> i have heard this... but don't know how reliable that information is
<fdoving> vursitis: from a network admin point of view that is pretty easy if you have access to the network and customer information. but this is a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic or #politics
<vursitis> ok, thankyou
<IRA> We see you vursitis!
<vursitis> ...
<vursitis> well thats comforting
<fdoving> vursitis: it's draik messing with you.
<vursitis> ah
<draik> lol
<draik> sorry, had to do it
<vursitis> thats ok
<draik> :)
<otaku-san> heheheh now that was a bit cruel...;)
<vursitis> i just about shit myself though, i have about... oooo 2 terrabytes of downloaded stuff on external hard drives
<Erich-K> Should i update my KDE 3.5.2 to KDE 3.5.4?
<draik> vursitis, watch your language
<vursitis> ok
<vursitis> sorry
<draik> on a side note, I wouldn't confess to what you may/maynot  have
<vursitis> true...
<fdoving> "downloaded stuff" can be opensource. but anyway.. #kubuntu-offtopic
<vursitis> so i may or may not have about 2 terrabytes of "legal" or "illegal" stuff on what might possibly be "external" or "internal" "drives" and such
<fdoving> Erich-K: i would recommend kde 3.5.3 instead, if you're looking for something without issues. kde 3.5.4 got a few.
<fdoving> vursitis: #kubuntu-offtopic
<Erich-K> fdoving: Ok, Thanks mate :)
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<draik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<waylandbill> I'm thinking of going to the store right now to get an iPod. What should I know in order to use it under Linux?
<fritsch> waylandbill: video is not going so well
<ryanakca> waylandbill: know how to use amarok
<fritsch> waylandbill: but audio works quiet cool
<waylandbill> for audio only... sorry should've specified.
<ryanakca> if your going to use kde and audio and ipod, it's amarok that's the linux equivelent of iTunes
<waylandbill> ok. so amarok will do what needs to be done to get the iPod to recognize the uploaded files?
<fritsch> waylandbill: yes
<fritsch> waylandbill: toghter with transkode you can even "transfair on the fly" ogg files, etc.
<waylandbill> thanks guys... sounds like it'll work nice... going to store now... bye
<fritsch> bye
<fritsch> waylandbill: wait?
<fritsch> waylandbill: which one do you want to bye
<fritsch> waylandbill: don` t buy a shuffle
<fritsch> waylandbill: it is much too expensive for his "abilities"
<waylandbill> no... no... nano at least
<waylandbill> my daughter has a shuffle... that's like bare minimum.
<vursitis> why dont you invest in a creative player? one thing they do have that ipods do not is a replaceable battery
<vursitis> and they have the same capabilities
<hasan> just finished my move from fedora =>Suse and now to UBUNTU.  It looks ok but why no super user password ??
<michele> hello tout le monde
<michele> nouveau sur kubuntu, je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre pour installer des soft, tel firefox
<michele> qq1 peut m'aider ?
<aliasfred> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<michele> oups thx
<vursitis> Hasan: ubuntu uses a temporary root account you use it in the terminal as sudo, you cannot log in a super user perminantly but you can open certian applications as the root user
<waylandbill> vursitis: will creative have a docking set of speakers like the iPod?
<h3sp4wn> hasan: sudo -i will give you a full root shell
<vursitis> yes, you can get them from their website. and some stores
<waylandbill> vursitis: ok. thanks.. will check it out.
<vursitis> nevermind... h3sp4wn is right...
<waylandbill> sudo -s gives a permanent shell
<hasan> h3sp: thanx
<h3sp4wn> sudo -s can easily mess up permissions
<h3sp4wn> sudo -i is safer for most purposes
<waylandbill> oh... didn't know that. will use -i then
<hasan> sudo -i looks fine to me
<waylandbill> i rarely get a shell unless I'm initially setting up. One command at a time is enough
<h3sp4wn> sudo -s keeps some environment variables (like $HOME but others also) so you can end up with files owned by root that can't be modified by your user
<vursitis> not hard to change the permissions back though, just a pain
<fdoving> bye all.
<vursitis> i must leave for work, bye everyone
<fritsch> bye
<A|i3N> Hey could someone possibly walk me through install Wine on Kubuntu?
<fritsch> A|i3N: sudo apt-get install wine
<omeow> What's a good program to download music with for KDE? (something not using giftd)
<A|i3N> ah thankies. I'm new to linux. I like kubuntu though.
<fritsch> A|i3N: after that that start winecfg
<fritsch> A|i3N: no problem, have fun
<A|i3N> do I do this in a terminal window?
<omeow> A|i3N, yea, you could do that.
<fritsch> A|i3N: yes, just open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install wine
<omeow> But a more user friendly way is to start adept.
<h3sp4wn> A|i3N: You may want the later version from http://wine.budgetdedicated.com
<A|i3N> install packages without verification?
<fritsch> A|i3N: yes ... mmmh where does it come from?
<fritsch> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fritsch> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<aliasfred> !pastebin
<fritsch> ah it is from universe
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fritsch> should be the same gpg key
<A|i3N> i had gotten it with the package manager but didn't know how to run it lol. Typing wine loaded it, but then it did nothing after looking like it was loading it
<fritsch> A|i3N: try winecfg
<fritsch> A|i3N: after that: wine "yourprogramm.exe"
<RawSewage> Im installing linux-image for 686.  After it's installed, do I uninstall the 386 one?
<A|i3N> that worked. Can I update it with package manager after installation?
<fritsch> A|i3N: yes, if there comes a new one
<fritsch> A|i3N: you will be notified
<omeow> RawSewage, yes, that should do the trick.
<omeow> However, I'm pretty sure the grub menu doesn't get updated.
<fritsch> A|i3N: the package manager is just a "frontend" for the apt-get stuff
<fritsch> omeow: sudo update-grub
<RawSewage> omeow, ok thx.  did you upgrade your kernel
<omeow> fritsch, yes, and it hopefully prevents new users from seeing the horrible cryptic error messages from apt.
<RawSewage> omeow, I mean to 686
<fritsch> omeow: cryptic errors?
<omeow> Yeah.
<fritsch> omeow: which ones?
<fritsch> omeow: never got one?
<A|i3N> oh ok cool. hehe. ok I also need "cabextract" Do I use the same command to get that? I'm trying to get IE running within kubuntu for certain websites
<fritsch> omeow: just some stuff like: overwriting lalalla, but doing so as directed stuff
<fritsch> A|i3N: sudo apt-get install cabextract
<fritsch> A|i3N: easy isn` t it?
<A|i3N> couldn't find package
<A|i3N> yea :)
<fritsch> !cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<fritsch> A|i3N: you misstyped
<fritsch> A|i3N: recheck ;-)
<fritsch> A|i3N: if you got wine (which is from universe) cabextract should be no problem ...
<A|i3N> hrm. I tried it a few more times, same thing
<A|i3N> jonathan@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install cabextract
<A|i3N> Reading package lists... Done
<A|i3N> Building dependency tree... Done
<A|i3N> E: Couldn't find package cabextract
<fritsch> A|i3N: odd, start the package manager, please
<fritsch> A|i3N: go to manage source or what it is in english ...
<fritsch> A|i3N: look to have enable universe
<A|i3N> loading it
<omeow> Why don't you point him to the console tools now?
<A|i3N> aseigo: where do I go, manager repositories?
<fritsch> omeow: do you want him to enable universe with editor?
<fritsch> A|i3N: in adept ... there in the menu
<omeow> Sure why not? It's so much easier, isn't it?
<fritsch> omeow: not for a beginner
<DaSkreech> fritsch: You wet rat!
<fritsch> DaSkreech: what is "wet rat"?
<fritsch> DaSkreech: finished? working?
<DaSkreech> Yes nope
<DaSkreech> You jumped ship
<A|i3N> it says to "uncomment the following two lines to add software from the universe"
<fritsch> DaSkreech: me jumped?
<aliasfred> !repository
<fritsch> A|i3N: make it so
<A|i3N> ok i clicked them and hit enable think that did it
<fritsch> A|i3N: cool
<aliasfred> what is the bot command to get the intro on repository ?
<aliasfred> !repo
<fritsch> DaSkreech: what are we doing now?
<DaSkreech> I just ran a memory test
<fritsch> DaSkreech: ohh,
<DaSkreech> That's fine so I'm assuming it's a X driver calling the wrong memory location
<omeow> fritsch, the reason why I reacted the way I did is because I think it's wrong to point new users directly to the console. Yes it's probably faster, but the console is much more intimidating for a beginner than a graphical tool.
<A|i3N> grr.. it still isn't finding it
<omeow> And I don't believe you've never had a package locking up or giving errors.
<DaSkreech> omeow: Only if there is no alternative
<RawSewage> whats the difference between :  Mark for Removal  and  Mark for Complete Removal
<looktj> command for creating folder
<fritsch> omeow: yes, okay
<aliasfred> RawSewage: the second will remove the configuration files and not the first, i believe
<looktj> ??
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: One removes the parts that it needs to run the other removes anything to do with the package ( logs config files etc)
<omeow> mkdir
<A|i3N> i'll go to their website
<fritsch> A|i3N: no!
<fritsch> omeow: now, see user can` t find the options in adpet, goes to wine website, makes a make && make install and verything is borken
<fritsch> A|i3N: do the following
<RawSewage> aliasfred, DaSkreech, ok ty
<fritsch> A|i3N: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cabextract
<fritsch> A|i3N: before close adept
<omeow> fritsch, I agree that the user interface and the way that adept works could use some work. But more recent versions seem to address this.
<erov> don't irc as root! :P
<A|i3N> OOOOOOOOOOHHhhhhhhh ok lol
<A|i3N> hadda update the sources!
<fritsch> A|i3N: does it work?
<fritsch> A|i3N: yes you had to
<omeow> And the fact that he goes to the website is probably because he's used to the windows way of installing software, which is to go to the website, download an installer and simply double click on the file.
<A|i3N> i think it will but i hadda close adept first
<fritsch> omeow: yes, it needs endless times, till my adept is open ...
<uwo> does anyone know if it is possible to get a pull-down menu with all of the users for the kdm login screen?
<A|i3N> yea i'm used to windows. lol
<fritsch> uwo: yes you can
<A|i3N> that worked
<A|i3N> Thank you Fritsch
<fritsch> uwo: edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmr and do UseTheme=false
<fritsch> uwo: UseThem is a Setting, which is default on true
<aseigo> A|i3N: sorry, what?
<uwo> fritsch - will try. tnx
<fritsch> uwo: after this restart kdm
<fritsch> uwo: now you can use kde control center to customize it ...
<A|i3N> I said Thank you :)
<fritsch> A|i3N: yes :-)
<fritsch> A|i3N: was pleased to help
<fritsch> A|i3N: just come again, if you have another question
<digits> Anybody else having difficulties with lack of sound with a built in RealTek AC'97 "soundcard"?
<A|i3N> I'm sure I will be back many times lol
<A|i3N> till I can learn how to use and fix linux as good as I can use and fix windows. (I'm a pc technician - only familiar with DOS and windows though)
<A|i3N> One last question - how do I run an executable in a terminal window?
<aliasfred> !flash64
<A|i3N> is it ., or ./ or .. or what i can't remember lol
<fritsch> A|i3N: if the file is already executable you can do ./filename
<aliasfred> you just put the name of the executable
<fritsch> A|i3N: but be careful with running scripts from "somewhere"
<aliasfred> ./ does make it execute tho, it is just the path to the file
<BalNdaR> how to change screen resolution?
<josh__> ok i forget how to configure repositories
<A|i3N> this is just the internet explorer program i got
<fritsch> BalNdaR: start: krandrtray
<fritsch> BalNdaR: though i cannot find it in the menu ....
<looktj> now how do i remove folders
<looktj> im getting ready for server
<fritsch> looktj: rightlick on them and "move to trash"
<fritsch> looktj: ah in the shell?
<fritsch> looktj: rm -r "folder"
<looktj> thanks
<fritsch> looktj: the -r means "recursively"
<fritsch> looktj: starts inside and goes up ...
<josh__> i can't figure this out!
<pielgrzym> hello :) anyone using opera for kubuntu? :)
<BalNdaR> krandrtray dont help, it just gives me an error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<pielgrzym> I'm asking because there is a font rendering problem (fonts are too small) - I've read I need to delete scim-qtim package
<BalNdaR> in gnome there is an aplication named screen resolution, but in kde i cant find it
<DaSkreech> Man I want ubotu's union
<josh__> hello...
<DaSkreech> 6 breaks a day
<fritsch> BalNdaR: yes it helps
<fritsch> BalNdaR: look in the bottom corner, there is now a new "applet"
<fritsch> BalNdaR: for your screenresolution
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Said thing is, he's probably not done yet either :P
<pielgrzym> fritsch: could you tell me if removing scim-qtimm (which reqiuers to remove kubuntu-desktop package also) is safe? :)
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: What's up Server reboots?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: why do you want to remove it?
<cozomo> robot boobies
<pielgrzym> fritsch: Opera renders websites badlu
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Who knows to be honest.  Might just be a flakey ISP for the day
<fritsch> pielgrzym: ah okay, got it
<pielgrzym> fritsch: I've read on opera forums that scim is the reason
<fritsch> pielgrzym: because of the "gtk" gets qted
<fritsch> pielgrzym: i try first :-) wait
<pielgrzym> fritsch: thanks :)
<fritsch> pielgrzym: it is okay ...
<DaSkreech> And Seveas is out for the day as well?
<fritsch> pielgrzym: kubuntu-desktop is jus a meta package ...
<pielgrzym> fritsch: thanks :)
<Seveas> DaSkreech, working very hard on my bugmail backlog
<fritsch> pielgrzym: it did not want to remove it on my system, guess why?
<uwo> one more q: why are there so many users in kubuntu? (cdrom, dialout, nvram,...)
<fritsch> uwo: those are groups
<fritsch> uwo: its  the "type" how security works
<DaSkreech> Seveas: hi there. any info on why the bots are non responsive and on vacation?
<uwo> fritsch: tnx
<DaSkreech> Seveas: Go Seveas Go! :)
<fritsch> uwo: every "piece of hardware" gets a user group, f.e. cdrom may use cdrom etc.
<pielgrzym> fritsch: why?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: just removed it ^^
<fritsch> uwo: after that you have just to add users to groups
<pielgrzym> fritsch: Opera started to behave normally
<fritsch> pielgrzym: because i removed it, too
<Seveas> DaSkreech, they're reconnecting and due to the high amount of channels they're in they have a lag of 2+ minutes after connect
<fritsch> pielgrzym: did not want to have powersave installed ...
<fritsch> pielgrzym: cool
<pielgrzym> fritsch: hehe
<DaSkreech> Seveas: Possibly seperate processes for X chans?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: thanks :) I wonder what was this kubuntu-desktop package for :)
<Seveas> DaSkreech, that would mean separate bots ;)
<DaSkreech> Seveas: can they be pointed to the same brains?
<Seveas> not easily
<Seveas> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Seveas> anyway, they shouldn't be reconnecting so it's not that big a problem
<DaSkreech> Seveas: Yeha but at least twice today they have been ignoring commands which is not world shattering since you can just ype it out but sometimes for chans it's useful
<fritsch> pielgrzym: it is a meta package
<Seveas> DaSkreech, exactly twice today
<Seveas> a fw minutes ago
<fritsch> pielgrzym: just a package which installs "other packages"
<Seveas> and a few hours ago they were completely gone
<fritsch> pielgrzym: like you need: Cups, Knifes, Oven,
<pielgrzym> fritsch: I see :)
<DaSkreech> Seveas: Ok thanks :) back to stomping with big boots on.
<fritsch> pielgrzym: you say: sudo apt-get install kitchen
<pielgrzym> fritsch: :)))))
<fritsch> hehe, it` s my funny day, today -- but clear now?
<pielgrzym> fritsch: yup :D
<otaku-san> well w00t!  I finally got DVDs and Flash to play with sound....is done boasting over recent hacking
<cherokeegirl> Can anyone tell me why is it that new accounts don't have access to everything the first account has and how to enable it?
<turbomaksimus> add @groups
<cherokeegirl> @groups?
<DaSkreech> !info libmagick
<waspius> hi..if i run apps with karamba do i use allot of cpu and memory?
<fritsch> waspius: yes
<fritsch> waspius: just give it a try
<DaSkreech> !ubotu
<fritsch> waspius: the eyecandy stuff needs a lot of power
<waspius> ok..thanx
<DaSkreech> Ahh Dumb bot
<h3sp4wn> cherokeegirl: edit /etc/adduser.conf (unhash EXTRA_GROUPS ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS) then when you do sudo adduser newuser (then it should be put into the right groups)
<h3sp4wn> cherokeegirl: (right at the end of the file)
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: mmmh would be adduser --gid not be better?
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: adduser --ingroup i mean?
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: or does he want to change the default?
<h3sp4wn> Would you not need to specify all the groups then ?
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: yes
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: because, if you just do "adduser" and give a person you just want to give a shell ... "all he needs to highjack"
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: not good default
<DaSkreech> !info libmagick9
<ubotu> libmagick9: Image manipulation library. In component main, is optional. Version 6:6.2.4.5-0.6ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 1217 kB, installed size 4120 kB
<DaSkreech> !info libdrm2
<ubotu> libdrm2: Userspace interface to kernel DRM services -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: means: if you forget, that this user will be allowed to do everything
<fritsch> DaSkreech: !package > $ownnick helps
<h3sp4wn> fritsch: But for a desktop its different (I think so anyway) I wouldn't give a shell to anyone I didn't trust anyway
<fritsch> h3sp4wn: okay, you are right
<DaSkreech> fritsch: yeah ... I have no idea what I'm looking for :(
<fritsch> DaSkreech: ic
<DaSkreech> Some driver is causing all programs run by X to segfault
<DaSkreech>  That's why it not having any errors
<fritsch> DaSkreech: don`t think so
<fritsch> DaSkreech: only drivers crash, which are loaded
<DaSkreech> fritsch: Why not?
<DaSkreech> Well some library then
<dima_> Hi, folks. Does anyone here has any experience with Broadcom 4318 wifi card?
<dima_> Does it now work without ndiswrapper&
<dima_> ??
<patientfox> hey what package i need to install to get gcc/g++ and all the general dev tools?
<fritsch> dima_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<lupine> some people have managed it
<lupine> build-essential
<patientfox> i see
<a|i3N> i'm back. lol. Is there a flash player available for konqueror?
<lupine> same one as for firefox works
<lupine> and the sound works with less messing about :)
<a|i3N> i guess i need to install it as root - how do i do that from the console?
<lupine> no, just select the (already-installed) libflashplayer*so* (wherever it is - probably the firefox/mozilla plugins directory) in the relevant konq. dialogue
<lupine> Settings->Konq.->Plugins->Plugins
<a|i3N> well, mozilla and firefox weren't installed by default i don't think, konqueror is the only browser on here
<a|i3N> i installed firefox from the repository but I don't *think* it has flash with it
<fritsch_> dima gone :-'(
<lupine> ah, got you. in that case just download the flash plugin from the abode site; you can run as root (in which case it goes into /usr/lib), or as a normal user (~/.firefox)
<lupine> it's just a self-extracting instaler
<lupine> then you can tell konq. to scan for it, and you'll be set
<fritsch_> lupine: why not installing flashplugin-nonfree?
<lupine> 'cos I didn't know it existed ;)
<lupine> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine> !flashplugin > lupine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine> I can't see it in my repos
<a|i3N> ok
<fritsch_> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<fritsch_> it is in multiverse ...
<octan> Hi all. i need help..
<octan> my X wount start up
<a|i3N> and that'll automatically install it into konqueror?
<octan> i get EE no devices detected
<fritsch_> octan: have you access to a shell?
<fritsch_> octan: sudo apt-get update && sudo  apt-get upgrade
<octan> fritsch_: yes
<fritsch_> octan: this will fix it
<DaSkreech> Ash-Fox: That's you :)
<octan> fritsch_:  you think that?
<fritsch_> octan: got it? xerver-xorg-core was buggy
<Ash-Fox> Hm?
<octan> fritsch_: isnt the a issue with xorg
<fritsch_> octan: they fixed it some hours later
<fritsch_> octan: yes
<octan> fritsch_: ahh ok
<Ash-Fox> You can type 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4' to upgrade to the correct version (provided the mirror is upto date, else wait), or 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10' to downgrade
<fritsch_> octan: xserver-xorg-core must be 10.4
<fritsch_> Ash-Fox: ty
<fritsch_> octan: just try, if there come any updates
<octan> ok,, thxz. i'll give it a shot
<fritsch_> octan: if not, do the 2nd part of Ash-Fox advice
<TheGateKeeper> kubuntu uses /etc/init.d/<service> start  yet other distros use /etc/rc.d/<service> start how come???
<lupine> rc?.d/* are usually just symlinks to /etc/init.d/*
<a|i3N> i think i can figure this out. fritsch how do I run a terminal as root?
<lupine> a|i3N: you don't usually. Just open a normal terminal and prefix root commands with "sudo"
<a|i3N> ooh ok
<TheGateKeeper> thanx lupine :-)
<lupine> it'll ask for your (normal user) password the first time, then do it automatically from then (within a certain timeout anyway)
<fritsch_> lupine: mmh, we wanted to teach him using graphical tools ;-)
<lupine> terminal is faster
<lupine> just sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree (after enabling repos, d'oh!)
<lupine> I swear this computer keeps reverting changes on me
<Berbo> anyone know how to fix the hang up at configuring network, while installing (on a laptop with wireless itegrated)
<shane_> Here comes a dumb question. Why are all the help guides for Kubuntu linked to Ubuntu when you cannot follow them exactly because Ubuntu is in Gnome and Kubuntu KDE...
<shane_> Why not have Kubuntu help guides?
<h3sp4wn> Someone has to want to write it I guess
<jujimufu> well, what is it with you too?
<jujimufu> *two
<jujimufu> as in
<jujimufu> are you bored instead of writing "gnome", to write "kde" in following all the guides?
<jujimufu> besides, kubuntu is based on ubuntu
<jujimufu> everything htat works on ubuntu works on kubuntu, apart from the G and K thing
<jujimufu> that's the only difference
<a|i3N> thanks again guys. Figured it out. :) installed in firefox folder then imported it into konqueror
<DaSkreech> shane_: If you can copy what ever guide you are reading and make it more kubuntuish that would be grand :)
<DaSkreech> shane_: litte steps help a lot
<h3sp4wn> I don't think any guides should have any gui stuff in them (no point in using a unix like os without learning the cli methods)
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: this is not what development means
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: you sir are a prude :)
<waylandbill> well, i got an iPod nano 2G... how do I use amaroK to load it up?
<shane_> Its not a huge difference but I would think that someone would have already done that just to make things more user friendly
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: what linux is trying to do now is become user friendly so the average user can use it. :)
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: linux is not l33tness in any kind of way :)
<lupine> why not have alt-method sections?
<shane_> h3sp4wn the name says it all
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: well, it is. In the same way a footballer is |33ter than a 12-year old playing football with his grandfather
<h3sp4wn> jujimufu: I don't think it is but I think people should learn to use it as effectively as possible
<lupine> e.g. for [ku|u|edu] buntu GUI, do this... universal CLI: do that
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: well, what if you were able to do stuff as effectively through a GUI?
<lupine> lol!
<h3sp4wn> jujimufu: It is impossible
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: is not :)
<lupine> some things are more effective in a GUI
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: and whether you want it or not, this is the way linux is heading to :)
<lupine> most of system admin is not
<shane_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jujimufu> lupine: maybe now, but just as some years ago there was no adept, and there was only apt-get, maybe there will be a way in the futureto do anything.
<shane_> See that guide cannot be followed by Kubuntu users and especially if they are new to Linux.
<jujimufu> lupine: and yes, user management through kuser is MUCH more easier than having to deal with the console
<lupine> oh, adept is way better than apt-get - feature-wise
<jujimufu> lupine: I use apt-get anyway :)
<lupine> but it is a lot slower, especially for simple stuff
<h3sp4wn> jujimufu: sudo adduser username (what is complicated about that)
<jujimufu> lupine: yeah, but at least it's approachable by anyone, from us to someone who has no idea what linux stands for.
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: what about groups, permissions, passwords, names, pictures and all that?
<h3sp4wn> jujimufu: set it up once in /etc/adduser.conf
<jujimufu> yeah yeah, set up this, write this, configure this, compile the other, debug another and you'r edone, how charming :)
<jujimufu> that's not how linux is going to large masses
<jujimufu> see, windows is all over the world due to the fact that, concerning average users, most don't even know there is a command line, they just use it.
<lupine> tbh, with the current GUI tools, linux is a long way from the (unwashed? ;) ) masses
<h3sp4wn> I don't really see the advantage of using linux if you just want it to act like windows
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: You gimp in cli?
<rrbiz> On Kubuntu Konqueror, on the menubar the "go" is not there, Kubuntu is the only distro that removes it, what's up with that, and can I get it back on?
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: oh, really? so it's all about just working on a unix-based OS, right?
<waylandbill> KDE detected the iPod. It shows directories.. I don't know what to do now
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: I thought linux was about open source, stability, security, speed, compactness, optimisation and such. But meh, yeah, you're right. It's just about using a *nix...
<otaku-san> hey whats some good little games too play in LInux
<waylandbill> the pod itself says "do not disconnect"
<jujimufu> otaku-san: cedega, to begin with .It's $5 a month, ffs.
<otaku-san> free small games
<lupine> Xmoto?
<jujimufu> otaku-san: oh. sorry :)
<jujimufu> otaku-san: check Katomic, it got me crazy :)
<jujimufu> otaku-san: and kbounce too :D
<h3sp4wn> otaku-san: phalanx is a pretty good chess program (use it with xboard or eboard)
<otaku-san> ok
<lupine> Wesnoth!
<jujimufu> now that I mention it, I am off to download katomic...
<jujimufu> mwahaha
<Erich-K> Otaku-san: Also check out frozen-bubble :)
<jujimufu> heh :)
<jujimufu> yeah
<jujimufu> anyone know a GOOD tetris simulation on kde?
<otaku-san> heheh wesnoth is good but I'm looking for something like trackball...or something
<h3sp4wn> jujimufu: kubuntu / ubuntu are definately not about optimisation and speed
<waylandbill> some know how to handle the iPod with amarok?
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: what difference does it make the name of the distribution? If you know your way around, it doesn't make a single bit of difference whether you're using gentoo or mandriva...
<jujimufu> waylandbill: just throw your iPod in the air and let it hit the floor. It might actually get to work :)
<jujimufu> waylandbill: sorry for this response, but I've had tons of problems with my ipod, and I think they all deserve a kick in the nuts. Twice.
<DaSkreech> !games > otaku-san
<h3sp4wn> jujimufu: It makes a difference as to whether they run feel fast or slow
<Erich-K> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: this. is. all. about. optimisation
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: I think ubotu does not like you
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: there are people who can make a gentoo installation run slower than mandriva, and some who could make kubuntu run faster than LFS
<DaSkreech> waylandbill: Umm try #amarok They like to show off ;)
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: I take that back...it just came up
<jujimufu> DaSkreech: lol :d
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: You didn't get the PM?
<DaSkreech> :-(
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: Look up^^^
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: and if you care about speed, why are you using kubuntu anyway...
<DaSkreech> It's sad when a bot puts you on /ignore
<jujimufu> DaSkreech: lol :D
<jujimufu> kjf
<jujimufu> lol
<alex_> who source.list?
<jujimufu> there is this cat on my desk
<jujimufu> and it's pressig stuff
<jujimufu> wait
<alex_> jujimufu source list dapper?
<jujimufu> alex_: want me to send it to you?
<h3sp4wn> jujimufu: I am not using debian unstable at the moment (kubuntu is unusable on this laptop) whereas debian etch / sid is fast
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: then what are you doing in a lame channel such as this?
<jujimufu> this is for lamers like us, who are using kubuntu, because we are still n00bs. Seriously, I wonder, what are you doing here?
<Hawkwind> We're n00bs ??
<Hawkwind> Doubtful everyone here is
<h3sp4wn> They are the same for most purposes (other than debian being faster)
<h3sp4wn> Maybe debian is a little more difficult to install
<jujimufu> h3sp4wn: oh... but I thought debian, being on of the first official distros around, was one of the most optimizable, quick, stable and secure distros. So, if speed is the only thing that difers between (k/x)ubuntu and debian, then ubuntu is still pretty good, if you don't care about those 5ms of boot-time... Yeah... and this is why LINUx (not any distro ins particular) is trying to get more userfriendly, because windows is lacking all of the abo
<fyyrest0rm> can anyone suggest a linux alternative to limewire?
<Erich-K> frostwire
<jujimufu> fyyrest0rm: emule?
<fyyrest0rm> :) you guys are the best lol
<jujimufu> fyyrest0rm: no, we're not. We are using kubuntu, not debian...
<orient2000> gnutella works just fine
<fyyrest0rm> lmao
<jujimufu> orient2000: I prefer kopete :)
<lupine> limewire doesn't use eD2K
<jujimufu> lupine: I am not into p2p stuff, so count me out of it. I just thought all p2p are the same
<lupine> nah. different p2p networks
<jujimufu> lupine: i DON'T LIKE DOWNLOADING ILLEGALLY ANYWAYS..
<jujimufu> um.. caps... sorry...
<lupine> I just use bittorrent these day. most of it is surprisingly legit
<jujimufu> lupine: meh
<fyyrest0rm> jujimufi: kopete does p2p? Wow, I suppose you're gonna tell me that konqueror will make me a pizza? <grin>
<jujimufu> fyyrest0rm: I was talking To orient2000 :)
<DaSkreech> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
<jujimufu> DaSkreech: what happened? The pizza came?
<Erich-K> Test
<fyyrest0rm> jujimufu: i know..he mentioned gnutella, you said kopete..ahh nm..too early :)
<jujimufu> problem with IRC is, nobody can really express frustration by just pressing keys, or hold a key pressed for a period of time...
<Erich-K> Erich-K: TEst
<jujimufu> best way would be like...
<jujimufu> alskjdgfas
<orient2000> oh illegal downloads are so slow anyway but there is a lot of nice pdf files like cook books and technical manuals
<DaSkreech> jujimufu: Fonts was what was breaking my system
<Erich-K> Can someone send me a test message like "Erich-K: Test"
<h3sp4wn> Erich-K: Test
<Berbo> anyone know how to fix the hang up at configuring network, while installing (on a laptop with wireless itegrated)
<Erich-K> Thank you
<lupine> dunno about slow - I was downloading one item at 400KB/sec afew days ago
<h3sp4wn> Berbo: Is it stopping you from being able to boot ? - is this attempting to install or firstboot ?
<lupine> a (legal) iso for something or another
<Berbo> when it loads thekernel for install, it freezes on Configuring network interfaces
<Berbo> after "press enter to boot or install"
<Erich-K> h3sp4wn: Once more please
<h3sp4wn> Erich-K: Test
<Erich-K> Ah, that got it
<Erich-K> Thanks
<jujimufu> omg, I think my cat wants to become a programmer :) It stepped on the keyboard, changed my keyboard layout to greek (dunno how he managed that), and then, he looked at the screen, and after smelling the mouse (thank god itdidn't eat it), it pressed with its nose the buttons, and then it looked at the screen again LOL :D
<h3sp4wn> Berbo: Have you tried the alternate install cd ?
<Berbo> h3sp4wn yeah I just tried the newest on same thing
<jujimufu> Berbo: do you have network running?
<jujimufu> Berbo: as in, why not remove the cables, install, and then configure it from the installed system
<Berbo> I tried it with a network cable pluged/unplugged same thing, don't think I can turn off the wireless
<jujimufu> Berbo: why not?
<h3sp4wn> Berbo: So you have tried both the desktop cd and the alternate cd ?
<alex_> ss
<Berbo> tried desktop now, should I try alternate ?
<alex_> jujimufu: yes
<alex_> send me source list dapper
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Figured it out
<jujimufu> alex_: that took you a long time :)
<h3sp4wn> Berbo: The alternate one
<AtKaaZ> hi, how do I know which script is used when i press the (laptop)power button that goes init 6 ?
<Berbo> jujimufu I got a button to turn it off but thats only in windows, don't think it works while booting
<jujimufu> alex_: wait
<jujimufu> Berbo: yeah, can't you turn it off hardwarely?
<alex_> jujimufu: thanks
<Berbo> jujimufu its built in somewhere inside the laptop
<h3sp4wn> Berbo: (Download it and you will get 6.6.1 - maybe that will fix your problem - if it doesn't - there is an install method from knoppix you could try)
<lupine> bios usually has an option
<jujimufu> Berbo: still there should be a way to turn it off... What about turning off the wireless network (if any)
<uranther> how come when i set the screensaver or power saving mode on my monitor, the monitor never does either? and I know it can do it, because it did it before
<Berbo> h3sp4wn ok I'll get it now thanks
<lupine> AtKaaZ: /etc/inittab  what you're looking for?
<h3sp4wn> AtKaaZ: /etc/rc6.d (everything in there is run)
<jujimufu> alex_: http://pastebin.ca/146812
<AtKaaZ> lupine: no not really; smth to do with /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn (for example) it says /etc/acpi/lid.sh runs ...
<AtKaaZ> h3sp4wn: yes, but i want it to exec a special script only when lid button or power buttons are pressed (such as set my keyb to xlat, dno howto do this either)
<alex_> jujimufu: thanks very...
<alex_> jujimufu: im from braziliam
<lupine> check your rc6.d then (as h3sp4wn suggested)
<alex_> jujimufu: no speking english
<lupine> although that is linked to from /etc/inittab, so I think I should get half a point ;)
<alex_> jujimufu: speaking english
<AtKaaZ> lupine: it seems to me that a script happens to switch to runlevel 6 so it's before rc6.d that's im interested in:)
<Eeyore> ! serial mouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial mouse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eeyore> ! mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<DaSkreech> Ok i have a new issue now
<AtKaaZ> lupine: ie /etc/acpi/lid.sh but i put a simple touch file; exit 0  in that script and doesn't get executed when lid switch changes
<DaSkreech> Once X starts my keyboard is dead
<jujimufu> alex_: a! bralilia? como vai tudo?
<orient2000> ! mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jujimufu> alex_: sources.list por dapper: http://pastebin.ca/146812 :)
<lupine> the init process handles the switches between runlevels, IIRC. that's controlled by inittab.
<DaSkreech> How do I debug that?
<AtKaaZ> lupine: i agree with the while init thing :) it's just that happens after the thing i'm looking for :D
<AtKaaZ> whole*
<lupine> don't know what tells init to switch runlevels, sorry
<AtKaaZ> lupine: it's ok; thanks for that ;)
<h3sp4wn> AtKaaZ: Are you using powersaved or just /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh (are you just modifying that ?)
<AtKaaZ> h3sp4wn: seems to be a /usr/sbin/powersaved process, but i did modify that script to touch a file and it didn't; furthermore when i do press the power button everything seems to be still working: so is either not that script or it is cached(dumb1)
<alex_> jujimufu: very fine
<h3sp4wn> AtKaaZ: If you look at the first part of that script it exits and lets powersaved deal with it if powersaved is running
<jujimufu> alex_: obrigado :) boa noite :D
<AtKaaZ> h3sp4wn: but there's also /usr/sbin/acpid which seems to be responsible
<AtKaaZ> h3sp4wn: imma kill powersaved then :)
<h3sp4wn> AtKaaZ: Why not just work out how powersaved deals with it I presume its used for a reason (probably its better)
<alex_> jujimufu: do you a trap in brazilian?
#kubuntu 2006-08-24
<Eeyore> ! syslog
<AtKaaZ> h3sp4wn: well, i had powersaved installed temporarely and reinstalled kpowerdaemon which should've removed the former
<h3sp4wn> AtKaaZ: so have you removed powersaved ?
<DaSkreech> damn fritsch
<AtKaaZ> h3sp4wn: apparently not since it was running; but adept told me that it'll remove it after i've installed kpowerdaemon; and did restart since then
<AtKaaZ> h3sp4wn: corretion klaptopdaemon instead of kpowerdaemon
<AtKaaZ> h3sp4wn: seems it was kpowersave it was the one removed :-" outch
<h3sp4wn> AtKaaZ: I don't know the differences between klaptopdaemon / kpowerdaemon but I would try and get them to run whatever events
<JWKub> hello all
<AtKaaZ> h3sp4wn: im pretty sure acpid is handling those events from /etc/acpi/events ... maybe as u said powersaved was doing that also
<JWKub> anyone installed Kubuntu on a Serial ATA config? I'm using the Promise controller...and trying to install dual boot setup. Haven't found any documentation yet that has helped me so far...
<JWKub> trying to run a raid 0 config
<fyyrest0rm> any advantages to using adept manager vs apt-get? or does it matter?
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: Hardware or software raid ?
<AtKaaZ> fyyrest0rm: i guess it's all about the easier interface, is it not?
<Erich-K> I prefer synaptic over both of those
<orient2000> I have kubuntu on ATA. Disconect other HD first.
<fyyrest0rm> AtKaaZ: I suppose so..but being a noob I didn't know if it made a difference or if one was just a gui for the other lol
<AtKaaZ> btw, does anyone know how to set the keyboard back to normal, smth like SysReq+K (or the key that does Xlat)
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: Does the sata controller have a bios on it ?
<JWKub> my secondary? so basically if install winxp on my first drive and then disconnect that for install purposes i should have no problems with the grub boot loader upon startup?
* DaSkreech dances the Dance of ultima W00tn33s!!
<JWKub> h3sp4wn> well I have a Phoenix System Bios and the controller does appear to have a bios since it starts up and i see --> Promise Raid Strip 2+0 etc etc..
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: Does it appear to the os as just one drive ?
<shane_> well after searching for a bit I found nothing to help me install nvidia drivers. all the writeups and howTos seems to be so ubuntu specific that it doesn't work on kubuntu. can anyone here just tell me how to install the drivers?
<DaSkreech> shane_: easyubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: Or are you wanting to use the raid in software
<AtKaaZ> shane_: nvidia drivers for X ?
<JWKub> h3sp4wn: well its confusing...it apears that linux loads the proper raid drives and then appears to have two disks as 'sda' and 'sdd'
* Erich-K thinks
<shane_> I guess so. For 3D support.
<JWKub> h3sp4wn: when I initially tried to install Kubuntu I repartitioned the second drive and installed...so linux appeared to distinguish between the two...however grub auto installed on the master boot record from what i saw and thus I got an error 21
<AtKaaZ> shane_: well, if so, then launch 'adept' and search for 'nvidia-glx' eventually 'nvidia-settings' or just plain 'nvidia' to find more stuff; but nvidia-glx seems to be the driver
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: Did you install with the alternate installer ?
<shane_> I am signing up to the Kubuntu forums and if one of you guys helps me (and successful) I will do my own writeup in the forums.
<obf213> how do i open ajava file like ourtunes
<JWKub> H3sp4wn: Yes I did...
<obf213> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<JWKub> H3sp4wn: In fact that standard install wouldnt even load up properly so i was forced to
<jhutchins> No sshd on the CD?
<Hawkwind> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<obf213> anyone know how i open a java file
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: If you have a /boot partition not in the raid array and boot from that it should be ok
<obf213> i have java sun installed but it just opens .jar fiels in ark
<obf213> !.jar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: Only needs to  be for example 100mb
<Hawkwind> jhutchins: sudo apt-get install ssh
<AtKaaZ> sshd?
<jhutchins> AtKaaZ: To enable remote ssh connections.
<h3sp4wn> openssh-server
<AtKaaZ> jhutchins: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jhutchins> as in "here, boot to this CD and I'll ssh in and fix your computer".
<JWKub> H3sp4wn: What would be the best way to accomplish this as I am working with the install routine of the alternate Kubuntu installer? would physically unplugging my drive during installing work? and if so in what order do i need to install?
<JWKub> H3sp4wn: WinXP or Kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: Booting would be easiest if you could put a 100mb partition on the disk which is nothing to do with the raid array (mounted as /boot)
<shane_> what is nvidia-glx-dev?
<AtKaaZ> jhutchins: any luck or should we try smth else?
<AtKaaZ> shane_: i guess that's for the developers compiling programs that use nvidia-glx driver ie. g++
<jhutchins_lt> AtKaaZ: Sorry, multitasking.
<h3sp4wn> shane_: The headers for building opengl programs with nvidia (similar to the mesa dev headers)
<AtKaaZ> jhutchins_lt: np here :P
<jhutchins_lt> I was just surprized that the sshd wasn't on the live CD.
<fyyrest0rm> errr..trying to install jre through adept..i have to accept sun's eula..but i can't figure out a way to tell it ok..any suggestions?
<AtKaaZ> jhutchins_lt: so it still isn't ?
<jhutchins_lt> Ok, now for the tricky part... I need to chroot and run lilo.
<obf213> anyone know i open a java file
<jhutchins_lt> How do I shut down the GUI?
<obf213> it just opens it in ark
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: I think the problem is grub being installed on a raid array - I think you could use lilo (but I think grub is much nicer to use)
<JWKub> H3sp4wn: Kubuntu installer is making it hard. I could do an another partition but the raid array setup in Kubuntu installer is kind of limited...
<AtKaaZ> jhutchins_lt: not sure if you are on the live cd now or ... ?
<jhutchins_lt> lilo -R newkernel && shutdown -r now
<jhutchins_lt> AtKaaZ: Yes, live CD.
<jhutchins_lt> Actually this is a Mandriva laptop...
<jhutchins> ... but this is the Kubuntu live CD.
<AtKaaZ> jhutchins_lt: ouch , haven't used lilo with kubuntu
<JWKub> H3sp4wn: unless i do the /boot mount at the beginning of the drive?
<alex__> hi
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: As long as it is not in the raid array anywhere should be fine
<jhutchins_lt> AtKaaZ: That's ok, that's a Mandriva install as well.
<AtKaaZ> jhutchins but you have to be chrooted when u do that lilo thing right?
<alex__> can someone help?
<jhutchins_lt> I just want to kill KDE before I start doing chroot & stuff.
<Ballistik> alex__: With what?
<jhutchins_lt> AtKaaZ: Right.
<h3sp4wn> jhutchins_lt: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<alex__> first time linux user
<alex__> I mean Kubuntu
<AtKaaZ> jhutchins_lt: well i assume you know what to do from here :)
<alex__> used Fedora before
<h3sp4wn> jhutchins_lt: sudo init 1 (if you want to be in single user mode)
<jhutchins> Thank you.  This ID will go away now.
<alex__> I am trying to install the ATI drivers
<alex__> I need to su
<alex__> but everytime I type my password
<alex__> it says that authentication failed
<fyyrest0rm> alex_: use sudo
<alex__> sudo and then password?
<AtKaaZ> yes
<AtKaaZ> (if any)
<alex__> so su is not used in Kubuntu?
<Ballistik> alex__: No
<alex__> ok
<linuxkid2> alex__: you type sudo <command>, input the password when it prompts, and then your authorized for fifteen minutes.
<Ballistik> Use sudo in place of su - in kubuntu
<linuxkid2> if you want a root shell instead of one command, use ither kdesu konsole or sudo su
<alex_> fyyrest0rm: ??
<alex__> so "sudo ./ati-installer........ blah blah MYPASSWORD"
<alex_> what?
<Ballistik> alex__: Yes
<alex__> ok
<fyyrest0rm> alex_: yes?
<alex__> let me try
<linuxkid2> alex__: no, type sudo <command> <return>, the it prompts for the password.
<h3sp4wn> alex_: you need to chmod +x ati-installer first
<alex__> ok
<alex__> sudo su seems to have done the trick
<alex_> fyyrest0rm: i'm not
<JWKub> H3sp4wn: so if i install win xp behind linux it should install its mbr on the second drive even if its in the raid config.
<alex__> let me try to install the drivers
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: Install XP first
<alex_> fyyrest0rm: alex__ I alex_
<JWKub> H3sp4wn: to which drive?
<fyyrest0rm> alex_: umm..huh?
<alex__> ok
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: At the moment you have 1 master drive - and then 2 serial ata drives you want in raid 0 - is that correct
<JWKub> H3sp4wn: no i have two disk in the raid config...
<alex__> uh oh
<linuxkid2> How do I get Xine (kaffiene & amaroK) to play Real and Quicktime formats?
<alex__> there were errors during the installation
<JWKub> H3sp4wn: and they both plug into the promise serial ata controller...
<fyyrest0rm> ugh.. got sun-java5-jre done through apt-get, try to run frostwire and get a few lines of "unable to locate java exec in blah blah blah hierarchy" and it says to upgrade to java 1.4.x or newer..what have i done wrong this time? lol
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: The problem is whether the way the raid array is setup by windows is the same as it would be setup by linux - that I don't know
<JWKub> H3sp4wn: and its a Dell XPS which may complicate things since i think dell configs always have that utility boot area in part 0 and the mbr in part 1 of the main disk
<alex__> [Message]  Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<alex__> [Message]  Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.
<alex__> [Error]  Kernel Module : No kernel module build environment - please consult read
<alex__> me.
<alex__> I got this
<alex__> in the fglrx-install log
<linuxkid2> Please don't paste in here.
<LeeJunFan> Why is it that mandriva and suse appear to use kde window decorations in the demo's I see for XGL but kubuntu still can't? or does it work in edgy?
<linuxkid2> !paste
<alex__> sorry
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<alex__> didn't know
<alex_> alex__ no repeat
<h3sp4wn> alex__: sudo aptitude install build-essential kernel-headers-386
<linuxkid2> it's okay, just do it right next time.
<alex__> is that a command?
<h3sp4wn> alex__: Yep put it into konsole
<alex__> ok
<lupine>  !!! linux-headers !!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers !!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine> not kernel-headers
<linuxkid2> How do I get Xine (kaffiene & amaroK) to play Real and Quicktime formats?
<pierreth> hello
<pierreth> who is using kontact?
<h3sp4wn> lupine: true (it hasn't been kernel-headers for ages has it)
<lupine> it always catches me out as well
<alex__> that command you gave me failed
<linuxkid2> pierreth: what's the problem?
<alex__> assertion `rval != -1` failed
<pierreth> linuxkid2: i don't see the full name in the 1st column
<JWKub> H3sp4wn: i think it is since they seem to identify the drives in the same order and recognize each others partitions..i think its a problem of the boot partition...however let me try your partition advice and see if that will aleviate the problem. What I will do is do a /boot partition the main partition and then the swap on drive one. and then I will do xp on the second drive and ensure that it writes its boot record on the second disk
<h3sp4wn> JWKub: Are you wanting XP to use raid 0 as well ?
<pierreth> linuxkid2: i have to modify the contact to make it appear
<linuxkid2> pierreth: the full name is called the Format Name when you import things. That was my problem, set it to name when importing Gmail contacts.
<linuxkid2> *Formatted Name
<mcrandello> It's safe to update X with adept?
<pierreth> linuxkid2: you mean set it in the preferences or in the import dialog?
<Ballistik> !konsole
<ubotu> konsole: X terminal emulator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 673 kB, installed size 2096 kB
<alex__> h3sp4wn
<alex__> so what about that error?
<alex_> MrObvious: no recomendable
<Ballistik> !kde 3.5.3
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<linuxkid2> pierreth: when in the import dialog, I set the full name column to "Name" instead of "Format Name" when I imported the first time.
<h3sp4wn> alex__: What is the error ?
<alex__> assertion `rval != -1` failed
<linuxkid2> pierreth: and I got the same problem.
<pierreth> linuxkid2: ok, i am going to try
<h3sp4wn> alex__: so if you type sudo aptitude install linux-headers-386 build-essential (the error you get is assertion `rval != -1` failed)
<alex__> correct
<alex__> that's the error I get
<alex__> actually
<alex__> hang on
<alex__> I think I know what the problem is
<mcrandello> adept updater ought to list the date on updated packages.
<linuxkid2> that'd be nice.
<alex__> h3sp4wn
<linuxkid2> Does Aptitude or Synaptic do that?
<alex__> I resolved that issue
<mcrandello> is there a feature request site anywhere I can put that in
<alex__> I executed the command you gave me with no errors
<linuxkid2> *shrugs* no idea.
<mcrandello> it wouldn't even be that hard just the "last touched" date from the server
<alex__> drivers installation still fails though
<h3sp4wn> alex__: that should give you enough for the ati-installer to build the modules
<alex__> hehe... sadly it didn't
<alex__> I still get the same error
<h3sp4wn> alex__: you are doing sudo ati-installer --buildpkg ubuntu/dapper
<alex__> so ubuntu/dapper is the parameter?
<alex__> (as in which package to use?)
<h3sp4wn> alex__: That should build 4 .deb files in the current directory
<alex__> let me try
<linuxkid2> mcrandello: well, you can bet that the upgradeable package was updated between the last time you ran an update and this.
<linuxkid2> unless it's a new repo
<linuxkid2> How do I get Xine (kaffiene & amaroK) to play Real and Quicktime formats?
<mcrandello> yeah I'm just very nervous about updating X and wanted to make sure I wasn't getting the bum one
<gnomefreak> mcrandello: you will be getting the fixed one
<alex__> h3sp4wn
<alex__> The distribution 'ubuntu' is not supported
<alex__> I guess there is nothing I can do about that is there?
<alex__> that message is given by the installer
<h3sp4wn> alex__: run ati-installer --help
<alex__> ok
<h3sp4wn> alex__: then ati-installer --listpkg (its something like that I forget exactly) you want the ubuntu/dapper or ubuntu/lts one
<linuxkid2> mcrandello: the bum version is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3, the good one is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4.
<mcrandello> :)
<alex__> trying now
<mcrandello> all good then
<linuxkid2> mcrandello: you can use aptitude to blacklist certian versions of packages.
<linuxkid2> dunno how though.
<linuxkid2> How do I get Xine (kaffiene & amaroK) to play Real and Quicktime formats?
<linuxkid2> quicktime anyone?
<h3sp4wn> linuxkid2: w32codecs
<linuxkid2> oh,ok, I already installed that.
<alex__> h3sp4wn
<alex__> I ran the listpkg parameter
<alex__> ubuntu is listen
<alex__> listled
<alex__> Ubuntu/6.06
<alex__> is that what I use?
<h3sp4wn> Yes
<alex__> actually...
<alex__> even Ubuntu/dapper is listed
<alex__> use that?
<fyyrest0rm> anyone use klibido?
<h3sp4wn> alex__: Either should be the same
<alex__> ok
<alex__> usage should be in the --help parameter I assume
<h3sp4wn> ./ati-installer --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<alex__> ok
<alex__> yea
<alex__> found it
<linuxkid2> isn't there some utility that turns make builds into deb packages?
<alex__> I did that
<alex__> now what?
<alex__> (I got an error in the end
<alex__> Error 127
<alex__> no description is given
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2: Checkinstall but I wouldn't recommend it to my worst enemy.  Very poorly written application
<linuxkid2> Hawkwind: what's teh matter with it. Sounds like a good idea. That's the one I was thinking of.
<h3sp4wn> alex__: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide (have a look at method 2 - that is what you are trying to do)
<alex__> ok
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2: It just build pretty crappy packages.  Not something I'd use on my system
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2: If you want to build packages, learn to do them the proper and correct way and save yourself the heartache and possibility of messing up yours or anyone elses system
<Ballistik> Do you guys know a fix for the 3.5.3 screensaver problem?
<linuxkid2> Hawkwind: it's just that "make install"ed packages are hard to uninstall.
<linuxkid2> Hawkwing: what is the proper way?
<pierreth> my gnucash is stuck
<pierreth> clicking the buttons does nothing
<linuxkid2> Hawkwind: what is the proper way?
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2: There are many how-to's on the Ubuntu forums
<linuxkid2> k
<pierreth> it is freshly installed
<Hawkwind> pierreth: So kill it from a terminal if you need to
<h3sp4wn> linuxkid2: just use installwatch to track programs installed with make install
<linuxkid2> k
<pierreth> Hawkwind: but i cannot use it at all
<alex__> h3sp4wn
<alex__> I am encountering errors
<Hawkwind> pierreth: How did you install it ?
<alex__> this step: sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.28.8-1_i386.deb
<pierreth> Hawkwind: with the Synaptic installer
<alex__> gives an error
<h3sp4wn> alex__: What error if I have to ask for the error each time it will take longer
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Have you tried killing it and then running it from a terminal to see what errors it gives you ?
<alex__> sorry, I thought I typed it
<pierreth> Hawkwind: i found the problem, a window was hidden and blocking the process
<alex__> simply says no such file
<Hawkwind> pierreth: Ah ok.  So it's actually working then ?
<Ballistik> Do you guys know a fix for the 3.5.3 screensaver problem?
<Hawkwind> Ballistik: What problem ?
<pierreth> Hawkwind: no this is a bug
<Ballistik> Hawkwind: Where the screensaver won't start
<Hawkwind> Ballistik: Hmmm, haven't heard anything about it
<jujimufu> gtg
<jujimufu> byes :)
<Ballistik> Bye
<alex__> ?
<alex__> anyone still here?
* Ballistik is
<mcrandello> the 3.5.4 kde stuff ought to be showing up in adept, right?
<pierreth> gnucash cannot import my quicken files :-(
* lupine has a checkinstall package that happily deletes his depmod-generated files. No idea why, but at least it's easy to fix
<Tonren> Has anyone experienced that GNOME breaks when you install Kubuntu-desktop?
<alex__> h3sp4wn
<alex__> are you still there?
<larson9999> hmmm, bought an 80gb dvr for $5 at a thrift store.  doesn't look like i'll be able to use it as a dvr :)  guess i'll have to go mythtv or freevo
<alex__> can anyone else help me?
<rlj> the khotkeys applet in my system settings crash when selecting the "command shortcuts" tab. is this a known problem or might it just be my particular installation?
<Ballistik> Is there a way to update my KDE 3.5.2 to 3.5.3 instead of having to completely redownload kde?
<rlj> so i copied some raw program launch shortcuts from my gentoo box's khotkeysrc and it works after a kde restart. still annoying it always segfaults system settings...
<Viper550> Ballistik: sudo apt-get update kubuntu-desktop?
<alex__> anyone tried to install the ATI drivers on kubuntu?
<Viper550> I mean apt-get upgrade kubuntu-desktop
<mcrandello> alex__: I just downloaded them and then ran the installer after blacklisting the fglrx module from the restricted drivers
<rlj> can't find any reference to my prob on the launchpad
<alex__> and how do I do the blacklisting?
<DaSkreech> I rule @!!  :-)
<mcrandello> alex__ hang on
<alex__> oh
<alex__> I think I found it
<alex__> is it this: sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<alex__> ?
<mcrandello> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php?title=Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide&printable=yes#blacklist_old_fglrx_module_from_linux-restricted-modules
<Ballistik> Viper550: Thanks
<alex__> yep that's the one
<alex__> I get an error... it says that gedit: command no found
<mcrandello> try using kate instead
<alex__> what other editors are there?
<alex__> kate?
<alex__> ok
<mcrandello> that's pretty much the kubuntu equivalent
<Viper550> Remember, sudo apt-get upgrade kde (if you want to just upgrade KDE apps), or sudo apt-get upgrade kubuntu-desktop (if you want to upgrade all the apps that came with Kubuntu, including KDE)
<alex__> I got an error
<Viper550> alex__, try kedit, it's alot faster than Kate, and a bit more simliar to gedit
<mcrandello> Viper550: I'm not seeing any updates is there something other than the official repos I have to enable?
<alex__> says connectino refused by server
<alex__> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<mcrandello> alex__  you running it as root?
<Viper550> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<MarcC> is it OK to kill the ubuntudb process?
<MarcC> sorry, updatedb
<alex__> yes
<mcrandello> make sure your prompt is a "%" or "$" if it is a "#" then type exit until it's one of the first two :)
<alex__> I am running as root
<alex__> ok
<mcrandello> you get that message whenever the user in the console is not the same as the one running X
<alex__> oh ok
<alex__> I'll try now then
<h3sp4wn> MarcC: You don't want to stop that (it indexes everything for use with the locate command)
<h3sp4wn> MarcC: It doesn't run very often
<h3sp4wn> MarcC: (unless its running constantly which would be a problem)
<MarcC> ok thanks
<alex__> I was able to edit it in Kate
<alex__> but while I did that the console gave me a bucketload of errors
<alex__> I checked whether it was saved though and it was
<jontec> can anyone tell me what I need to do to use vmware player. I'd like to be able to use windows, or do I need something else? :D
<alex__> so to install the driver to I need to do "sudo su" again?
<alex__> prior to installation?
<jontec> or would it be better to run Kubuntu from windows?
<mcrandello> alex whenever you use X or KDE programs from the console you may see debugging stuff like that
<alex__> oh ok
<mcrandello> alex__ also you should just be able to "sudo sh whatever-the-name-of-the-ati-drivers.run"
<alex__> ok
<alex__> ok
<alex__> so I installed the driver
<alex__> I ran aticonfig --initial
<alex__> and this is the error I got
<alex__> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<alex__> anyone still there?
<mcrandello> you put sudo in front of that aticonfig?
<alex__> lol
<alex__> it's always the sudo
<alex__> it's going to take time to get used to it
<alex__> worked
<alex__> ok... I guess I have to restart
<mcrandello> any time you're working with the system
<bimberi> alex__: sudo aticonfig....
<alex__> I am going to restart
<alex__> if I have trouble I'll be back
<alex__> thanks for the help
<josh__> k how do i download nvidia-glx
<josh__> whats that command
<josh__> its like alsa get nvigia-glx??
<fyyrest0rm> what would cause my system to seriously start lagging when switching desktops all of a sudden?
<Ballistik> sudo apt-get nvigia-glx?
<fyyrest0rm> hmm..its not just when switching desktops either..minimizing/maximizing apps too
<jontec> I need assistance with vmware...
<OpeNZ> jontec: whats wrong
<jontec> I don't know anything about it.
<jontec> How can I get it to run windows?
<josh__> aaah thats the one
<jontec> or do I need another piece of software? Or can I have it run Kubuntu from Windows?
<OpeNZ> AFAIK you can run any OS from whatever platform
<josh__> can you use automatix in kubuntu x86_64?
<OpeNZ> I have run VMware on both windoze and kubuntu
<OpeNZ> jontec: Are you running vmware server or player?
<jontec> Okay, does one run better and how do I do it?
<jontec> VMplayer
<jontec> sorry VMware player
<OpeNZ> do you have a vmware image for Windows?
<OpeNZ> Player will only play existing vm images
<exobuzz> has anyone tried upgrading from dapper to edgy and run into a problem with python2.4-minimal not installing. (And know of a workaround). got a half installed system here :/
<jontec> Nope, do you need something to make it? Is it free to make it?
<OpeNZ> if you want to build an xp workstation under vmware then you need to install vmserver
<waspius> hi..i just found out what karamba does and how nice it is...if i use a simple desktop such as fluxbox will i be able to use karamba without using allot of resources as i would if i used it in kde?
<jontec> one sec and I'll look it up in Adept
<jontec> directed at OpeNZ
<OpeNZ> you need to download it from vmware - free download
<jontec> do I need to run it from windows?
<OpeNZ> if you have a ubuntu or kubuntu box you can install it there - you will need the linux version of course :)
<jake1> i need help, can anyone help me.... i know this is a kubuntu channel but seemingly no one is able to help me in the ubuntu channel..... but i need help figuring out why is it that whenever i try to install ubuntu from the CD to my laptop my screen looks like this (http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d100/num1nm4c/Laptop.jpg) this makes it impossible to install ubuntu
<jake1> any ideas
<jake1> ????
<OpeNZ> jontec: follow this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<jontec> thanks, I was just about to ask you if you knew anywhere that I could look
<jake1> :-\
<DaSkreech> Which CD?
<OpeNZ> jontec: download vmserver for linux at http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<OpeNZ> it is about 110MB
<jake1> DaSkreech: you asking me????
<DaSkreech> Yup
<jake1> DaSkreech: I tried the alternate installer, and i tried the other one
<jake1> the original
<DaSkreech> And both do that?
<jake1> and they both are doing the same thing
<DaSkreech> The Desktop?
<jake1> unless i did something wierd on the second i selected text installer
<jake1> and i got that screen
<jake1> but it did that as well on the other cd
<DaSkreech> How did you select text installer?
<jake1> The Desktop?
<jake1> what about the desktop?
<DaSkreech> The Other CD is called the Desktop CD
<DaSkreech> It's a live CD
<jake1> oh
<jake1> yea
<jake1> that one
<jake1> that's the one i tried
<DaSkreech> That doesn't boot up?
<jake1> nope
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech>  !laptop
<jake1> it gives me that screen
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<jake1> yea laptop
<DaSkreech> Can you look at those links and see if your laptop is in the lists?
<josh__> whats happens when you do a complete upgrade in adept
<arvin> salut
<josh__> ok one more question guys
<jontec> Thanks for the help, I don't think that I will be able to get around to this before the end of the week (I'm on dial-up and that file is 100MB!) I also think that I need to free up some disk space.
<fyyrest0rm> anyone here have experience with WoW and wine?
<josh__> whats the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev
<josh__> does one support 3d applications and one doesn't?
<fyyrest0rm> josh_: get both
<josh__> oh ok
<josh__> so now i can use 3d stuff?
<fyyrest0rm> josh_: i believe (could be wrong) nvidia-glx is the driver and nvidia-glx-dev is the header stuff
<josh__> ooooh
<josh__> well i hope i can do 3d work now
<josh__> i've been trying to do this forever
<fyyrest0rm> josh_: i feel your pain lol
<josh__> then i type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable after right?
<fyyrest0rm> josh_: took me a couple days and many questions here to get mine working
<fyyrest0rm> josh: yeah
<ubuntu> Problem: I installed nvidia drivers through Adept. I installed nvidia-glx . I then edited my xorg.conf from nv to nvidia. After ctrl+alt+backspace it froze up at the boot splash (black background blue kubuntu). I hit ctrl+alt+F1 and went into my xorg.conf to change it back to nv from nvidia and now it is showing ATI drivers... changing nvidia back to nv does nothing and it still freezes at boot.
<josh__> yessss
<ubuntu> I am now in a safe graphical boot from CD
<ubuntu> Any way to "undo" what I did?
<riper> hii all
<rrbiz> hi riper, what's up
<ubuntu> Are you guys able to see my messages?
<rrbiz> sure ubuntu
<fyyrest0rm> ubuntu: i can see them..i just don't have an answer :)
<ubuntu> Ok its format and reinstall time (second time) woo hoo.
<josh__> it says my x config has been altered
<ubuntu> Actually 3rd but who is counting besides me.
<MarcC> ubuntu, why not change to vesa?
<ubuntu> What is vesa?
<MarcC> change "nvidia" to "vesa" in your xorg.conf
<MarcC> then restart X
<josh__> last time i tried to change my thing from nv to nvidia it crashed
<MarcC> it's a primitive graphics mode, but at least it gives you windows and such
<Ballistik> How can i add a link to Storage Media on the desktop?
<MarcC> (at reduced refresh rate but same resolution)
<josh__> in case i screw it up what's that application you can use in the console mode to edit files?
<ubuntu> pico
<josh__> whats the command to run it
<ubuntu> pico
<josh__> thats it?
<MarcC> josh__, you can use vesa too if you need to
<ubuntu> just type pico
<josh__> oh oik
<mcrandello> or nano
<ubuntu> type pico space filename
<josh__> so pico and then /filename right?
<ubuntu> aye
* mcrandello grumbles at the lack of real pico
<Ballistik> How can i add a link to Storage Media on the desktop?
<OpeNZ> jontec: I think the install takes around 180 - 200MB once everything has bee uncompressed and installed
<ubuntu> i think sudo -e filename works too
<ubuntu> I am a bit of a newb but I can do some things
<josh__> ok i'll change that now
<josh__> wish me luck i hope this works!
<ubuntu> vesa sounds sketchy because if I will from then on have to run in vesa there is no point. What linux distro has the best support? SuSE?
<rrbiz> Ballistik, right click on desktop go to properties, and select behavior, then device icons tab, and set it up from there
<MarcC> ubuntu, support for what?
<josh__> ok how do i save?
<josh__> in pico
<MarcC> josh__, instructions are at the bottom of the window, I think you just hit Ctrl+X to quit and it will ask you if you want to save
<ubuntu> once pico is open at the bottom of the screen is all the commands (ctrl+x exits and gives the option of saving)
<josh__> oooooh ok
<josh__> ok so sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mcrandello> ^O to write out or simply ^X to prompt
<josh__> then edit and save
<josh__> alright
<josh__> i'll try to restart x now
<ubuntu> good luck
<ubuntu> MarcC scroll up and read my fat post at 19:03
<MrObvious> ubuntu: Lose some weight then :p
<rrbiz> does any here directly work for Ubuntu, or is it users helping users mainly in here?
<MarcC> ubuntu, I don't have that history
<MarcC> (restarted x just now)
<MrObvious> ubuntu: Laugh :p
<ubuntu> There is no write up on the web that I could find specifically for Kubuntu (not to be confused with the slightly different Ubuntu) on how to simply install nvidia drivers. As it appears something is broken
<ubuntu> Problem: I installed nvidia drivers through Adept. I installed nvidia-glx . I then edited my xorg.conf from nv to nvidia. After ctrl+alt+backspace it froze up at the boot splash (black background blue kubuntu). I hit ctrl+alt+F1 and went into my xorg.conf to change it back to nv from nvidia and now it is showing ATI drivers... changing nvidia back to nv does nothing and it still freezes at boot.
<MarcC> can you check in adept and see if you have ati stuff installed?
<MarcC> and also, you will need nvidia-kernel-common or something like that, I think
<ubuntu> I cannot log into that installation except command line now
<MarcC> ok, that's why you switch xorg.conf device to "vesa" for the time being...it works perfect for situations like this.
<ubuntu> MarcC ok i will try that
<MarcC> good, your situation isn't so foreign to me, I went through it 2 years ago :)
<tuxon> Hi there... just dropping by... I've just finished installing Kubuntu on my +4200 amd64 x2 and I must say it rocks!
<mae> anyone suggest some fully-linux-friendly (all hardware) core2 laptops?
<mcrandello> once you get it working do something like "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/WORKING-xorg.conf"
<Ballistik> How can i add a link to 'Storage Media:/' on the desktop?
<tuxon> I do have to admit that I had to fish around for some libs for all the apps I wanted... mostly multimedia stuff but now that it's done i'm really having fun :-)
<james_xxx> does anyone in here use a linksys wusb54g wireless adapter?
<james_xxx> OR a wusb54gs? i have both
<dabugas> hi
<SotelkanAssault> Could you help me to install KDE on my ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> SotelkanAssault: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dabugas> SotelkanAssault: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop "
<SotelkanAssault> ok
<dabugas> heh
<DaSkreech> I win :)
<dabugas> :p
<dabugas> it was the quotes that did me in
<james_xxx> i didnt even have a chance to hit enter lol
<Catull> hi :)
<Catull> ^^
<dabugas> okay, help now. i can't get kscd to play cds (although i have sound throughout my system)
<dabugas> any ideas?
<lupine> jzmes_xxx: which version of wusb54g?
<james_xxx> i am using a linksys wusb54g v.4 wireless adapter, and it is causing my system to hang off and on, forcing me to reboot...
<james_xxx> lupine: v.4
<lupine> ah, it's based on the rt2500usb chipset then
<james_xxx> lupine: yes
<lupine> which driver are you using for it?
<lupine> and are you unplugging/plugging it in a lot?
<james_xxx> lupine: let me look again....
<lupine> i.e. ndiswrapper, or did it set itself up automagically, or did you install one?
<Catull> o_O i think i will be subject to fun, when im starting to ask newb-questions here -.-
<james_xxx> lupine: i am using ndiswrapper with rt2500usb
<james_xxx> lupine: i do not unplug it
<lupine> right, you can get rid of ndiswrapper - there is a native driver
<lupine> which kernel version are you using?
<dabugas> Catull: no worries; i'm being mocked all over the place since '98 and i keep comming up with them :)
<james_xxx> lupine: wow, awesome, i had no idea
<Catull> lol ;)
<lupine> :D
<lupine> (uname -r)
<james_xxx> lupine: i am using the most recent 2.6.15.**** from the repos
<lupine> so 2.6.15-26-386 ?
<james_xxx> 686
<Catull> well guys and gals, actually im just about to install kubuntu right now, an i was hoping to get some help :)
<lupine> ok. What you need to do then is to build the kernel module yourself - the sources are at...
* DaSkreech subjects Catull to fun
<Catull> :P
<Ballistik> Kubuntu is great
<lupine> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt2570-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<james_xxx> yikes... i have no idea how to build a kernel module:(
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<gekko`> Catull: each new kubuntu user makes us smile :)
<lupine> really easy to do: make sure you've got build-essential and linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686 installed
<DaSkreech> Catull: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<james_xxx> ok lemme check on those, i think i have them already
<larson9999> catull there are a couple pretty nice newbie docs that will help. come here for the links.  i got to run
<Catull> i thought im going to start with a partition of my hd, cause i want to keep xp in the first place using magic partition - ok for u guys?
<DaSkreech> larson9999: Later
<DaSkreech> Ohh sorry I thought you had Ubuntu already installed :)
<DaSkreech> Catull: You will need at least two I recommned three files
<lupine> ok; then open a terminal, cdto wherever the archive is (~/Desktop usually), unpack the archive (tar -xzvf rt2570-cvs-daily.tar.gz) and cd into the directory created...
<lupine> then CD into the 'Module' directory and run make
<larson9999> lupine what do you need to build a kernel for?  i'm always curious when i hear that because i've never had to and i've been a user since 1997.  maybe i just never had new enough hw
<DaSkreech> Doh not files I mean partitions :)
<DaSkreech> Catull: ^^^
<Catull> k i have only about 10 gigs free space... enough?
<lupine> you build your own *kernel* (Rather than kernel module) if you want to support some weird hardware, or if you want to get a speed increase
<james_xxx> lupine: ok, i had to install those
<DaSkreech> Yep
<lupine> ok; did you get the ^ instructions ^
<Ballistik> Is there a media player that will play .wmv files?
<DaSkreech> Catull: Have two Paritions then
<Catull> thats what ive thought :)
<josh__> guys
<DaSkreech> Catull: How much spacewil that leave Windows?
<larson9999> lupine: yeah, i guess i never have wierd hw.
<DaSkreech> josh__: Yup?
<Catull> 30gig
<josh__> i installed the firefox package but how do i run firefox?
<lupine> depends if it's encrypted
<Catull> im about to delete some movies^^
<lupine> if not, then mplayer  - or just kaffeine - + w32codecs would work fine
<james_xxx> lupine: i did, but i will get stuck at the make part.... so i hope you'll be here for a minute or two
<dabugas> josh__: mozilla-firefox
<larson9999> Catull: are you trying linux for the first time?
<lupine> will be :)
<josh__> thats teh command?
<linuxkid2> Ballistik: sudo aptitude install w32codecs
<DaSkreech> Catull: That's enough to play around in but as you realize that Windows is useless you will start to want more space in Linux :0
<Ballistik> linuxkid2: Thanks
<DaSkreech> Catull: That's fine for starting though
<Catull> well, yes... i used to work on mac... im forced now to use a pc and i dont like xp anymore :)
<linuxkid2> Ballistik: that's a Kaffiene plug in.
<lupine> make is easy: you just type 'make'. it'll spew out loads of junk, hopefully not ending in 'error'; then you can type 'sudo make install' to put it in your kernel's module directory
<DaSkreech> Catull: My apologies :)
<Catull> :) xp suckz^^
<josh__> how do i make it so that firefox will come up in the kmenu
<Ballistik> Now i get "A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: wmvdmod.dll" Any ideas?
<fyyrest0rm> ok..i'm hooked i think lol..don't even need any video codecs. i'm loving it :)
<linuxkid2> Hey, as far as computers go, I used Mac until about 99, then Win98 and ME till a couple of weeks ago, now I use Kubuntu
<Catull> cask: i should use names... its overcrowded here :)
<larson9999> Catull: my advice is along the lines of DaSkreech if you're just checking out linux for now i'd just use those 10 gigs the way the install wants.  after you mess around a bit, you'll like want to resize the windows partition and maybe reinstall linux to you liking based on what you learned in this first go around.
<Catull> well... i planed to get myself a new and bigger hd only for kubuntu if everything is going well in the first place :)
<james_xxx> lupine: when i click on the link you gave me, do i need to extract that to a folder or just save it?
<Ballistik> Now i get "A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: wmvdmod.dll" Any ideas?
<lupine> james_xxx: you can just extract it
<lupine> straIght onto your desktop will be fine
<larson9999> that's a good iedea
<DaSkreech> Well next question is how much RAM do you have
<Catull> i wanted to try linux years ago, but to be honest, was a little bit scared... but with the impressing guis nowadays, shouldnt be that big problem ;)
<Catull> 512
<Catull> 512 mb
<lupine> linux is still big and scary. but prettier ;)
<Catull> hehe...
<james_xxx> lupine: ok, i extracted it to a folder, but when i ran your command i got errors
<lupine> ok, can you stick them on a pastebin?
<james_xxx> yes
<lupine> ok, will make life easier that way :)
<james_xxx> lupine: it is only saying there is no such file or directory.... you have to realize i am very inexperienced here lol
<waspius> what is the difference between system:/media and :/media?
<lupine> ah, in that case you're in the wrong place :)
<lupine> type ls
<lupine> do you see a directory called 'Module' anywhere? or any directories with the word 'rt2570' in them? Or the directory 'Desktop'?
<james_xxx> when i type ls, i get 'rt2570-cvs-2006082319'
<lupine> ok, type cd rt2570*/Module
<lupine> then run make
<james_xxx> just type 'run make'?
<lupine> no, just type 'make'
<lupine> it takes ~2 minutes, depending on computer speed
<james_xxx> lupine: i got major erors
<larson9999> i've tried 4 of the fancy gui distros recently.  all claimed to 'just work' out of the box.  but none did according to my definition of just working..  the good news is that they were all very close to just working and the post install setup is getting very minimal these days.  usually the hardest part is find the command that does what you need.  that's an area in which *buntu shines imho: easy to find and easy to read documentati
<larson9999> on that is usually pretty good.
<lupine> ok, can you pastebin those?
<Catull> mmhm... ill try kubunte cause of the kde gui...
<DaSkreech> Catull: Ok I'd say one GB for Swap 9 for / and go
<larson9999> yep
<fyyrest0rm> there a way to put a volume control in my system tray?
<james_xxx> lupine: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/774497
<Catull> k ill start magic partition then
<troxor> why do the konqui dragons on www.kubuntu.org look so depressed?
<lupine> hmm. 1 second
<james_xxx> k
<Ballistik> Is there a media player that will play .wmv files?
<ausiv> you have to install the codecs
<ausiv> one sec
<larson9999> Catull: if it comes time for you to buy partition magic again or you get tired of friends borrowing it, check out another fine linux product, the gparted live cd
<Catull> *nero suckz aswell-the backup dvd wont work -.-*
<DaSkreech> troxor: Cause we don't have more users :()
<Catull> for that i have to have linux first ;)
<ausiv> Ballistik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<lupine> ok, it's something screwey with your setup - it compiles fine here with those drivers :(
<lupine> if you want, I can send you the module?
<larson9999> Catull: if you mean gparted, no you don't. you can download it and burn it like an cd with any thing that will let you dl.
<james_xxx> how would you do that?
<lupine> I'd stick it on my website and you'd download it :)
<Catull> ^^ didnt knew that
<james_xxx> lupine: that would be awesome
<lupine> since it's compiled against the right kernel headers (just done it now), it should work fine
<lupine> 1 second then
<DaSkreech> larson9999: there is a gparted distro
<larson9999> DaSkreech: yep.  works great imo
<james_xxx> the gparted live cd is awesome
<larson9999> james_xxx: yep
<lupine>  ok: http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/rt2570.ko
<james_xxx> lupine: before i click on that, is there anything i need to know?
<DaSkreech> Point Catull to it :)
<lupine> it's just a kernel module
<james_xxx> will that module just install itself?
<lupine> right-click and "save as", if you can
<Catull> Yeeeaah - i love my powerbook - he reads the dvd
<lupine> no, we'll need to put it in the right place (As root/sudo), depmod it and modprobe it
<larson9999> DaSkreech: i thought Catull had partition magic
<lupine> i.e. tell the kernel all about it
<Catull> k guys... if there is a better way then MPart tell it to me - im gonna do it
<DaSkreech> Oh I heard gparted in passing
<fyyrest0rm> Ok...is there a way to browse certain categories in adept, like "games" or something?
<james_xxx> lupine: i cannot right click/save as
<lupine> might be easier for you to go to http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ then right-click and download from there
<james_xxx> ok
<fyyrest0rm> or even an online package database to browse through?
<lupine> (from tomorrow it should appear in a repository I've set up for these things)
<larson9999> Catull: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<james_xxx> lupine: i'm impressed
<lupine> meaning it'll be a couple of clicks in adept :D
<james_xxx> lupine: although i still can't figure out how to save it, brb
<lupine> in firefox, just right-click and "save link as"
<Catull> larson9999: may i start it from a usb device?
<larson9999> Catull: i think so but i don't.  see what the site says
<larson9999> Catull: if you do move linux to another drive, you can then use gparted to give those 10 gig back to windows
<james_xxx> lupine: done
<mae> hi! - is the go 7xxx series unsupported in linux?
<lupine> ok, where is it saved? your desktop?
<larson9999> Catull: so you were going to buy partition magic for this?  i'm confused
<james_xxx> lupine: to a folder in my home dir
<lupine> ok. as long as you know where it is :). Now you need to open a terminal and type 'cd /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686'
<waspius> danix: ok..i want to use a floppy and when i try to enter it through system:/media i get the error could not mount device..the reported error was mount:according to mtab,/dev/fd0 is already mounted on /media/fdo..mount failed..so i can only view it in /media and i cannot format it
<lupine> then type ls, and look for a directory named 'extra'
<larson9999> waspius: how is wow coming?
<james_xxx> lupine: done
<lupine> if it is there, then "cd extra"; if it isn't, then "sudo mkdir extra" then "cd extra"
<james_xxx> lupine: there is no dir named extra
<waspius> larson9999: i tried to install war3 i managed to but i did not manage to install the nocd crack so i abandoned it
<lupine> sudo mkdir extra, then
<Catull> im about to download gparted...
<james_xxx> lupine: dir made
<larson9999> waspius: did sound and everything work?
<james_xxx> i cd'd to 'extra'
<lupine> once you're in your brand-new directory, you want to move the module there so "sudo mv /home/user/dir/rt2570.ko ." - you need to use the full path to the module
<james_xxx> ok brb
<lupine> (since you're executing the command as root)
<waspius> larson9999: sound when i went to install did work..and so did the imag..but i did not manage to go further in due to the nocd crack
<larson9999> waspius: those 2 sites do the trick?
<larson9999> waspius: oh, i thought the new version of wine handled changing cds ok.  i guess not
<josh__> i'm confused
<waspius> larson9999: i have a copy of the war3 not original so i use cracks..so probably because of that they did not work..i need to try with a proper version
<james_xxx> lupine: missing destination file?
<fyyrest0rm> anyone? can i browse categories in adept?
<larson9999> waspius: aha.  that's not nice
<josh__> after you install a package that is a game or something, is it possible to make an icon to run the file?
<lupine> you typed a period (.) and had the right path?
<waspius> larson9999: :( i know
<josh__> instead of typing it into konsole all the time
<Ballistik> What codecs do i need to watch wmv's with totem or vlc?
<waspius> larson9999: ok..i want to use a floppy and when i try to enter it through system:/media i get the error could not mount device..the reported error was mount:according to mtab,/dev/fd0 is already mounted on /media/fdo..mount failed..so i can only view it in /media and i cannot format it
<james_xxx> lupine: i think i typed the fulle path
<james_xxx> lupine: sudo mv /home/james/wusb54gv4module/rt2570.ko
<lupine> then you need a space, then a dot (.)
<lupine> to tell it to copy it to the directory . (which is a symlink to the current directory)
<james_xxx> ahh
<lupine> it's hard to miss :D
<james_xxx>  lol
<james_xxx> lupine: ok done
<lupine> ok, now type 'sudo depmod -a'
<larson9999> waspius: hmmm, don't really know how this mouting thing in ubuntu works.  i'm used to needing an fstab but apparently it doesn't work that way.  somehow you can tell it to let an regular user mount it and edit it.  actually i haven't install my fd yet.  i was planning on doing that tonight.
<lupine> then we get the fun of removing ndiswrapper completely, and inserting your new module
<james_xxx> sweet
<james_xxx> ready
<waspius> larson9999: ok np..
<lupine> to get rid of ndiswrapper, you first have to bring down your wireless interface - so run 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 down' (I think it's be wlan0, check by running 'ifconfig' and looking for it)
<Catull> larson9999: i burned the gparted iso on a cd... now i should boot from the cd?
<waspius> larson9999: i will try and change its permissions..that might help
<james_xxx> lupine: will that disconnect my internet connection?
<lupine> yes
<james_xxx> lupine: hmm...
<lupine> i'll give you all the commands now :)
<lupine> if it all goes pear-shaped, delete the rt2570.ko file and reboot, and it'll come back.
<james_xxx> lupine: i have a computer right next to this one i could switch to, as well
<james_xxx> ok
<lupine> ok. after bringing the interface down, and once the lights have gone out on your stick, you need to remove the module - so run 'sudo rmmod ndiswrapper'
<lupine> then insert the new one - "sudo modprobe rt2570"
<lupine> then configure the new interface as required. Do you get an IP address etc. automatically
<lupine> ?
<james_xxx> lupine: yes
<lupine> ok, setting it up is as simple as "sudo dhclient rausb0", then
<DaSkreech> Catull: I'd say yes :)
<lupine> assuming it goes well :)
<james_xxx> lupine: rmmod will not remove ndiswrapper permanently, though, will it?
<waspius> larson9999: ok found it for now...i used the umount command
<lupine> no, just unloads it from the kernel
<james_xxx> lupine: so ndiswrapper can just remain installed, then?
<lupine> if all this works, we can either uninstall ndiswrapper, or blaclist the module so it won't be loaded by default when you reboot
<Catull> DaSkreech: im going to try this now... MPart is very complicated...
<james_xxx> ok
<lupine> yes
<Catull> DaSkreech: 1gig for swap rest 11,2 for / - right?
<james_xxx> lupine: here goes, if it does not work, i will look for you from another PC
<lupine> moment of truth :)
<lupine> I'll be here
<james_xxx> lol
<DaSkreech> Catull: What ever space you want to put for / Yes :)
<DaSkreech> and  should be able to IRc in here anyway :)
<albion> hello world
<Catull> hopefully back in a couple of minutes^^
<lupine> hello albion
<DaSkreech> albion: You forgot the ;
<DaSkreech> Catull: :-)
<albion> lol
<Catull> mmhm... i colud start my powerbooks irc ;)
<lupine> program Hello; Uses SysUtils; begin Writeln('Hello World'); end.
<albion> i'm a new Ubuntu user... and i love it
<DaSkreech> Catull: We should be here :)
<ubuntu_> hello
<Catull|wech> -.-
<ubuntu_> anyone know if linux have scandisk program like spinrate?
<Catull-Mac> works
<lupine> fsck?
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: *bows*
<mcrandello> ubuntu_: yes every 26 times you boot up it will annoy the hell out of you by checking it :)
<Catull-Mac> *excited* ;)
* lupine wonders if he could connect from more OS/hardware combinations than Catull-Mac
<mcrandello> ubuntu_: man e2fsck
<lupine> (j/k ;) )
<albion> i was wondering if someone could help me with my logitech QuickCam Messenger
<Catull-Mac> lol
<lupine> would be a very Naruto moment
<ubuntu_>  e2fsck scan formatted HD only right?
<mcrandello> more or less
<lupine> what are you trying to fix, exactly?
<mcrandello> ubuntu_: testdisk for trying file recovery from unformmated or pooched partitions
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DaSkreech> albion: There you go
<albion> thank you
<Catull-Mac> doesnt boot from the cd... ( i did the bios setup -.-)
<james_xxx> lupine: you there?
<lupine> yes
<lupine> oop, he's gone
<Catull-Mac> ^^
<alex_> hello
<DaSkreech> alex_ Hi
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Whats up?
<alex_> any laptop users here?
<alex_> I just installed Kubuntu with some help here
<alex_> everything works perfectly so far
<alex_> except for the touchpad
<Catull-Mac> nero suckz... i?m about to try another cd for gparted -.-
<alex_> any drivers or anything out there?
<james_xxx> lupine: how would i check to see by what means my wireless adapter is working? lol
<Catull-Mac> one day i will install linux on this powerbook :)
<H5N1-birdflu> mcrandello: testdisk ... where do i find it ?
<james_xxx> lupine: i am connected, but i am not sure if i'm using the new module, or ndiswrapper....
<alex_> whoa
<Ballistik> What is a good video file converter?
<alex_> what happened?
<Catull-Mac> wth?
<albion> alex, i'm a laptop user
<james_xxx> hmmm
<alex_> what the?
<Catull-Mac> ^^
<imbrandon> heh
<james_xxx> what was that about?
<alex_> what's going on, is that just me?
<albion> me too
<Ballistik> Same
<Hawkwind> Net split
<imbrandon> net split. noting to see here move along ;)
<james_xxx> lupine: are you there?
<lupine> yes!
<Ballistik> What is a good video file converter?
<lupine> imbrandon: yes as well :)
<alex_> lol
<Catull-Mac> james_: gparted didnt work in the first place :(
<james_xxx> good, i was worried
<imbrandon> lupine: ok PM
<lupine> bloody netsplits
<Hawkwind> Ballistik: avidemux ?
<lupine> erm, not registered :(
<lupine> #ubuntu-lupine ?
<alex_> how do I adjust my touchpad settings?
<james_xxx> you mean me?
<Hawkwind> lupine: Just register your nick
<Hawkwind> !register > lupine
<lupine> james: no
<james_xxx> ok
<james_xxx> !register > me
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: You still need a tester for whatever it was ?
<lupine> is ti working?
<james_xxx> !register > james_xxx
<alex_> anyone?
<lupine> (I can receive PM but not send)
<alex_> how do I adjust the touchpad settings?
<Hawkwind> lupine: Read what the bot told you in PM and follow the instructions
<imbrandon> lupine , Hawkwind join #imbrandon
<mcrandello> alex_: in the system settings look for the touchpad
<lupine> so james - do you have it working?
<H5N1-birdflu>  testdisk ... where do i find it ?
<alex_> k
<pierreth> is it possible to read news with kontact?
<alex_> it's not there
<lupine> (james_xxx that is)
<alex_> mouse is
<alex_> but touchpad is not
<james_xxx> lupine: well, i think i do.... hwo do i know how i am connected? i think i am using your module, but i may be back in ndiswrapper
<Catull-Mac> daskreech: doesnt work from cd :(
<lupine> type lsmod
<lupine> see what it says
<mcrandello> H5N1-birdflu: try apt-cache search testdisk it may be in universe or multiverse
<mcrandello> or google it's the first hit for testdisk
<lupine> if it says ndiswrapper module is loaded, then that's what you're using. if it says rt2570, then it's worked
<mcrandello> you'll want to read through the docs on it anyway to make sure it's going to do what you want
<james_xxx> lupine: i think both are showing?
<mcrandello> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<lupine> ok, what happens when you run ifconfig rausb0 ?
<lupine> does it give you interface details?
<mcrandello> it's mainly a data recovery type tool more so than a scanner
<H5N1-birdflu> thnx^^
<james_xxx> rausb0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<lupine> :/
<lupine> still using ndiswrapper
<lupine> okay, you'll have to blacklist the module then restart the computer
<alex_> mcrandello
<alex_> I don't see it there
<alex_> just mouse
<alex_> but not touchpad
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Hmm can you check the md5 sum on the CD?
<mcrandello> alex_ last item on the 2nd row?
<alex_> nope
<alex_> not there
<mcrandello> alex_:  try sudo apt-get install ksynaptics
<alex_> and how do I send msges to specific people (the way you just did)
<alex_> it seems to be installe
<alex_> installed*
<mcrandello> alex_ in konversation you can open a window to that person by double clicking their name
<Catull-Mac> dask: eeehrm.. how?
<alex_> I meant how do you make something red like that?
<alex_> is that just formatting or a specific command
<Catull-Mac> i forgot this is not mirc^^
<alex_> in the guide I only see the /msg command
<mcrandello> alex_  just put that person's name on a line and if their client is cool it will highlight it for them
<mcrandello> no highlight
<mcrandello> alex_ highlight
<alex_> copy & paste their nick?
<alex_> or is there a simpler way?
<lupine>  james_xxx: to blacklist, edit the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist (as root) and add the line "blacklist ndiswrapper" to the end
<james_xxx> lupine: i obviously did something wrong, but i don't know what lol
<mcrandello> or start typing it and hit tab
<james_xxx> ok
<alex_> mcrandello: like that?
<mcrandello> yep
<mcrandello> in konversation if you have multiple tabs open and someone does that on a background tab the tab text turns red
<lupine> then reboot and run "sudo modprobe rt2570" then "sudo dhclient rausb0"
<mcrandello> you can also have it beep or something too if you're afg
<alex_> mcrandello: this is the error I got: E: Couldn't find package ksynaptics
<lupine> if it doesn't work, delete the line in /etc/modprobe.d and reboot again
<mcrandello> *afk
<alex_> ok
<james_xxx> lupine: one thing i forgot to mention.... i have rt2570 blacklisted.... could that be our problem?
<mcrandello> alex_ you have to enable the universe repositories
<mcrandello> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lupine> yes, un-blacklist that :)
<lupine> and blacklist ndiswrapper
<alex_> look like I have a lot to learn in Kubuntu
<Ballistik> How can i change how my logon screen looks?
<alex_> mcrandello: how would I do what you just told me to do? :D
<Catull-Mac> i?m not able to boot from the gparted-cd :(
<mcrandello> alex_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Catull-Mac> gonna try to understand magic partition...
<jamadagni> hey people,
<alex_> mcrandello: ok... thanks
<jamadagni> i just installed the 686 smp kernel
<alex_> mcrandello: I'll try it now
<jamadagni> but i don't find a find with smp in /boot
<jamadagni> any ideas?
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Sorry left my comp
<Catull-Mac> getiing crazy - i have free 12,2 gig - MPart only allows me 7,2 ? -.-
<Catull-Mac> doesnt matter - i?m lucky anybody is willing to help me ;)
<DaSkreech> Where did you get the 12.2 ?
<Catull-Mac> mmhm... should i go on with 7,2?
<Catull-Mac> wenn i look up in xp it shows me 12,2 free space MPart does so aswell.. actually...
<pierreth> who is using knotes?
<DaSkreech> ok so where are you getting the 7.2?
<DaSkreech> pierreth: Was
<Catull-Mac> max.size for the new partition in MPArt
<pierreth> DaSkreech: was, you no longer use it?
<DaSkreech> No
<DaSkreech> BasKet
<pierreth> DaSkreech: is it possible to had a view
<pierreth> DaSkreech: http://www.kontact.org/pics/shots/notes.png
<alex_> mcrandello: I did that, and it still doesn't show up in the system settings
<DaSkreech> had a?
<lupine>  james_xxx: you ok?
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Ok 7.2 is a bit tight but still playable
<mcrandello> alex_ any time you add or change repositories you have to update it
<pierreth> DaSkreech: i have no list of the notes i am creating
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: are you using gparted 2.5?  some people have that problem.  maybe try 2.4 is the version i'm on.
<mcrandello> so try hitting the "fetch updates" button in adept or from a console do "sudo apt-get update"
<mcrandello> then look for it, should be there :)
<Catull-Mac> larson9999: the gparted-cd did not boot -.-
<DaSkreech> Ah. Umm I don't use Kontact
<alex_> mcrandello: ok, prepare to laugh, I forgot to close the system settings, I just restored the old window
<DaSkreech>  I just put Knotes in the systray
<DaSkreech> larson9999: The Cd doesn't boot?
<mcrandello> ah you have the touchpad settings now?
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: yeah i was asking if you got version 2.5 because some people i know have trouble booting that version.  i'm using 2.4 myself
<jamadagni> @Catull-Mac - what is MPart?
<pierreth> DaSkreech: do you have the title list like in the image that i pointed you?
<alex_> mcrandello: yes
<DaSkreech> pierreth: I don't know I don't use Kontact
<mcrandello> awesome
<larson9999> DaSkreech: it should but i know some are having issues with the version 2.5 of gparted.  i'm still using 2.4
<DaSkreech> Let me open it to please You :)
<alex_> mcrandello: going to figure out how to adjust everything the way I had it in windows
<Catull-Mac> larson9999: i downloaded gparted and burned the iso - did the bios setup and it didnt start
<jamadagni> Can anyone answer my q about 686 kernel?
<mcrandello> I still can't figure out what I did to hose my touchpad
<alex_> lol!
<pierreth> DaSkreech: basket is your note manager?
<mcrandello> I use a trackball mainly though so it's no biggie 8)
<Catull-Mac> jamadagni: MagicPartition on XP
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: so you probably have 2.5  i'm curious now.  i'm going to dl it and see if it boots for me
<DaSkreech> pierreth: Yeah but doesn't integrate into Knotact
<Catull-Mac> larson9999: i?ll try 2.4 then
<james___> lupine: i think i am up and running with your module
<james___> :-
<lupine> excellent :)
<james___> :-D
<alex_> I could never tolerate a trackball
<lupine> so lsmod shows rt2570 running, and ndiswrapper is not present?
<DaSkreech> pierreth: I have a list. Doesnt look like that
<james___> lupine: lemme do some checking here
<jamadagni> Can anyone answer my q about 686 kernel?
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: so far i haven't met anyone who's had any issues with that version.  i think i'll write them and see what's up
<lupine> ok
<jamadagni> Catull-Mac: is that available for gratis?
<Catull-Mac> nope.. not really
<Catull-Mac> a demo is available though
<pierreth> DaSkreech: i have no list but i would like to have one
<james___> lupine: ok all looks good, thank you so much for the help!!! i hopr this takes care of my system hangs
<alex_> mcrandello: it looks like linux doesn't give the option of press n hold with the touchpad alone
<Catull-Mac> larson9999: i?ll try 2.4-3 ?
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: there is a bug about 2.5 hanging.  i'm guessing that's what you have
<james___> lupine is now my hero
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: yeah
<james___> lol
<lupine> james: do you want to get it to configure auto on boot?
<Catull-Mac> larson9999: k :)
<lupine> cool :)
<lupine> just don't uplug it if you can help it
<mcrandello> alex_ if you have double click instead of single click I think you can approximate that by clicking once then again and holding your finger on the pad
<james___> lupine: i do, although i would have thought that it would the way it is
<DaSkreech> pierreth: How does yours look?
<lupine> not quite
<lupine> edit /etc/network/interfaces as root
<mcrandello> alex_ with single click to open though I think it all gets pear shaped
<james___> lupine: i do not need to unplug it....
<james___> ok
<lupine> good :). the driver doesn't like that!
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: If you have problems booting, it could be the video card detection. Try "manual video card" from the boot menu before reporting bugs. We are working on this issue.
<pierreth> DaSkreech: I just have icons where the date of creation is written under and that's all
<lupine> you need to add two lines:
<lupine> auto rausb0
<Catull> as long as im downloading--- mirc just is better :)
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: maybe try that with 2.5 and see if that helps
<alex_> mcrandello: but how would that work for dragging?
<DaSkreech> pierreth: What happens when you click it?
<lupine> iface rausb0 inet dhcp
<lupine> and you're set!
<larson9999> Catull: save the download if it works.
<mcrandello> alex_: click click&hold while dragging
<mcrandello> IOW not very well
<alex_> mcrandello: but I would have to click the touchpad button
<Catull> larson9999: i guess i just try the 2.4 :)
<larson9999> Catull: ok
<pierreth> DaSkreech: when i click on an icon note, the note get selected
<lupine>  james: couple of notes: firstly, the the wireless driver will need recompiling whenever you update your kernel :(
<james___> lupine: i do thank you so much for the help, this has really been educational
<alex_> mcrandello: in windows you can slowly touch and hold the touchpad, and then move the finger... once you lift the finger you depressed the button
<larson9999> Catull: what are you using instead of mirc in linux?
<Catull> aqua-chat
<DaSkreech> pierreth: Hmm I guess that's how mine is
<mcrandello> alex_ yeah this is why I use the trackball ;)
<james___> lupine: do you think this module may be included in 2.6.17?
<lupine> I'll give you the deb-line of the repository I've set up... that way your broken gcc won't be a problem
<orient2000> Hi! Can I install kubuntu on 1GB USB stick so I can have it potrtable?
<alex_> mcrandello: AWWW, that is a major downside
<lupine> I've already got one built for it (that's what I use :) )
<james___> awesome
<Catull> is not to bad... but doesnt work with some details
<pierreth> DaSkreech: this is a bit primitive
<alex_> mcrandello: oh well, looks like I will have to take my mouse with me to class :D
<lupine> deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ dapper main
<DaSkreech> Yeah. Not sure
<lupine> It updates every day from the developer's website
<DaSkreech>  I never run kontact
<james___> lupine: i'll add that to my repo list right now
<lupine> you'd want the package ralink-drivers-2.6.15-26-686
<mcrandello> alex_ there are certain cool things you can do with the pad in linux, like hitting it with 2 fingers is right clicking and 3 is middle clicking iirc, some other strange stuff
<lupine> Also the package ralink-config for a GUI wireless network tool (GTK unfortunately :( )
<james___> lupine: should i add that to my repositories?
<lupine> yes
<alex_> mcrandello: yeah, new ground for me
<lupine> while you were gone, I put the ralink-drivers package that you needed on there
<mcrandello> if you have a motion sensor thing for parking your hard disk there's a driver out for that which lets you start programs by smacking your case
<lupine> so you can install it if you want (if you do, you'll get an update at around 6am ;) )
<alex_> LOL!
<Catull> larson9999: ill try it now... :)
<alex_> I believe IBM has one
<lupine> ee gad, 6am is 3 hours away!
<larson9999> lupine: not that big a deal for me... i'm unemployed.  someone should hire me.  got any jobs lying around?
<Catull-Mac> mmhm...
<james___> lupine: if i install those packages, will that take care of the recompiling with new kernels issue?
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Sup?
<Catull-Mac> doesnt work with 2.4 aswell
<larson9999> i had a hd i had to smack to get working every once in a while but i wouldn't recommend using it for production
<lupine> just about. basically, when a kernel update shows up you'll need to *not* upgrade until the appropriate ralink-driver- package also shows up
<Catull-Mac> is there anything to watch out, while burning the cd? -.-
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: try the manual video card selection
<alex_> let's leave smacking for the future, let's say when machines can actually fight back
<james___> lupine: ok, gotcha
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: with 2.5
<james___> lupine: very much apprecited, once more
<james___> appreciated*
<lupine> I have to add support for new kernels automatically, so it might be as much as 24 hours behind, but shouldn't be a problem
<lupine> np
<lupine> so is the ralink-drivers-2.6.15-26-686 package showing up in adept?
<james___> lupine: i am checking now
<lupine> ok. ralink-config is pretty cool, by the way
<mcrandello> a good trick for drivers not in the kernel source is to leave their source code somewhere on the disk like a subdir in /root or /opt and that way they're all in one place, just cd into them and make:make install after each new kernel
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Can you md5 the iso?
<lupine> lets you have profiles for different networks, etc.
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: try selecting the video card and selecting vesa
<lupine> (not that i use it much on my desktop PC, mind ;) )
<james___> lupine: yep, packages are showing in adept
<Catull-Mac> daskreech: i dont know how to^^  :(
<Catull-Mac> larson9999: k
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: What are you on?
<DaSkreech> The mac or the PC?
<Catull-Mac> xp
<DaSkreech> Ok google for md5sum.exe
<Catull-Mac> xp the cd
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: i have an old machine here that won't boot the same gparted cd my new one does.  maybe same issue.  i'll see if that works for me
<james___> lupine: ralink-drivers-2.6.15-26-686 is not showing, but 386 is
<lupine_85> hrm. It'll be fixed by the morning :)
<james___> lupine_85: i need to go to bed, but this has been great
<james___> take care and god bless
<lupine_85> ok, nighty :)
<matt___> Hi
<Catull> DaSkreech: got md5sum.exe
<matt___> does anyone know if there is still a problem with installing xserver-xorg-core?
<mcrandello> it should be good now
<Catull> DaSkreech: moved it in the windows directory
<Catull> the iso aswell?
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> No
<DaSkreech> on the command line go md5sum then the path to the ISO
<DaSkreech> You will get a long "number"
<mcrandello> matt___: make sure you're getting ubuntu10.4
<DaSkreech> Where you downloaded the CD it will also give you a MD5sum "number" if they match you are good to go :)
<matt___> mcrandello - thanks it looks like it will install 10.4
<mcrandello> 10.3 was the bad one as I understand it
<larson9999> Catull: sorry.  false alarm  my old machine does boot it.  i was putting in the wrong cd :)
<Catull> -.-
<nick_> I need a higher level of backup than keep, any recommendations? Requirements: rysync like, able to choose the time of the backup
<Catull> im not in the position to put in tehe right pasth in the command line... i guess im 2 n00b -.-
<Catull> or it is 2 late -.-
<lupine_85> rsync+ cronjob?
<nick_> lupine_85: thats what i was thinking
<nick_> but keep is pretty easy to use
<nick_> just can't set the time
<lupine_85> run keep via. a cronjob? ;)
<lupine_85> or is it annoyingly GUI with no command-line control?
<nick_> the problem is i just booted my computer and its running a back up so i can't really do anything
<pierreth> basket looks cool!
<nick_> yea i guess the only problem I have with keep is that you can't set the time
<Catull> mmmhm... ok... i am not able to get md5sum running -.-
<Catull> larson9999: when you burned the cd, did you made anything special?
<josh__> i'm trying to run A FEAR SERVER someone help me
<Catull> i burn the cd for example in track-atz-once - mode...
<Catull> maybe disk-at-once better?
<nick_> oh and mp3's now don't play in amarok
<nick_> all i did is reboot my computer
<nick_> I didn't run any updates or install anything
<nick_> wait maybe it was cause keep was taking up all my cpu
<Catull> ^^ md5sum done on the iso... now lets check the sites md5sum -.-
<danish> is there a graphical program for handling rpm deb tar packages
<Catull> DaSkreech: how tdo i get the md5sum from the website?
<DaSkreech> Catull: Give me the URL for the download page
<supernix> I just tried to do a install of Ubuntu but I got an error about breaking something
<mcrandello> dani_beginner: like kpackage?
<supernix> well warning that is
<nalpha> guys there is flash creator like macromedia flash in ubuntu?
<dani_beginner> mcrandello: yes like adept is a graphical program
<mcrandello> I think kpackage can handle all those you listed
<dani_beginner> mcrandello: thankyou
<dani_beginner> mcrandello: how do i direct a question toward a single person in IRC like u did do i simply put colon after the name
<mcrandello> apt, kiss, rpm, bsd, tgz, and whatever gentoo uses
<mcrandello> just mention their name in the reply dani_beginner
<dani_beginner> oh cool mcrandello thankx for your help
<mcrandello> np
<larson9999> Catull: i didn't do anything special.  have you burned cds from iso before?  if you look at the cd in windows or mac do you see files on it and not the *.iso file?
<Catull> i see the files right
<supernix> hmmm does anyone know why adept has the word break beside the ubuntu-desktop when I try and install it
<dani_beginner> anybody know how i can make firefox open a new tab automatically when i type a link in the address bar
<Catull> and yes i burned isos  :(
<larson9999> Catull: hmm, what is the machin?
<larson9999> Catull: well, gparted rocks!  when it works
<Catull> i guess if the md5sum is ok.. i try the manual grahic choice thing ..
<Catull> larson9999: i believe you... :)
<larson9999> Catull: lol.  does it not boot at all or do you get to some point and it stops?
<Catull> larson9999: what was the hint with the graphic again? its 4:30 in the morning over here ;)
<dani_beginner> has anybody written extension for firefox here
<Catull> it trys to boot... but goes on to boot from hdd...
<Catull> im using nero software... maybe thats the problem -.-
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/    <-- for those of you that would like the new amarok
<larson9999> Catull: oh, that doesn't sound like the same issue.  the video issue would be after gparted starts.
<imbrandon> ( version 1.4.2 )
<imbrandon> i'm off to be , gnight all
<Catull> good night
<larson9999> Catull: i don't know if the issue is nero or not but k3b! rocks, too :)
<Catull> -.-  guess why im trying to change the OS ;)
<aseigo> Riddell: ping
<larson9999> Catull: what speed did you burn at?
<Catull> 40x
<Catull> i am able to see the files anyway...
<Catull> iso 9660
<Catull> cd-rom-mode
<larson9999> sometimes a lower speed helps.  i don't know.
<larson9999> the checksum was right?
<Catull> when i open the cd i see a gparted file and a isolinux-directory with 7 files in it... do you see the same?
<dani_beginner> mcrandello how can i remove the desktops tab from taskbar
<Catull> dont know... waiting for daskreech to check the sum on the webpage
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Catull: Whoops you gave me the URL?
<ubuntu> Hi, how would I access my hda3? I am booted in the CD Boot not the original OS. I need to go into vesa driver mode.
<Catull> in the query ;)
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
* DaSkreech bows
<ubuntu> mount hda3?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Not sure check media:/
<dani_beginner> anybody know how to remove the 'desktops' panel
<ubuntu> DaSkreech nothing there, I am booted from CD.
<matt___> dani_beginner , right click just to the left of the 'deskop' panel and select remove desktop preview and pager
<Catull> ill try a last time to boot from the gparted cd -.-
<dani_beginner> matt: thx my panel bar was locked so i couldn't see the menu thx now i figured it out
<DaSkreech> larson9999: I don't see a MD5 sum :-(
<springman> what is the best way to add the wlassistant into the startup so it tries to auto connect to last known network?
<larson9999> DaSkreech: maybe they don't have one :)
<DaSkreech> =-o
<Catull-Mac> nope... its sourceforge
<DaSkreech> How... dare ... they...
<Catull-Mac> :D
<Catull-Mac> i try that usb-device thing now
<matt___> dani_beginner - glad you fixed it!
<Catull-Mac> going to crash my mp3-player :>
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: in 2.4 there are 17 items in the base directory. 12 if you discount the links
<intelikey> so, what do linux users do ?
<Catull-Mac> mmmhm... maybe i should burn the cd on the mac? xp suckz -.- did i mention this before?
<intelikey> oh yeah they install software...
<Catull-Mac> ^^
<Catull-Mac> the 2.4 looks far better then the 2.5 ... 17 items...
<Catull-Mac> another try with 2.4
<DaSkreech> pl
<DaSkreech> ok
<dani_beginner> matt__: what is the best editor for html and c i am learning those languages and i want to use gcc and firefox but i need an editor who has syntax high lighting ability
<lupine_85> kate? :)
<dani_beginner> lupine_85: thx
<DaSkreech> dani_beginner: Close your eyes and throw a stone
<Catull-Mac> lol
<lupine_85> quite handy and has really good capabilityies when it comes to blocks of code ({ })
<DaSkreech> If it's in linux it probably has everything you mentioned
<dani_beginner> i know but i just wanted another opnion my friend mentioned VIM
<intelikey> dani_beginner xemacs vim-improved  kate           hehhe "ed"
<intelikey> if you bite on the 'ed' joke i'll know you're green....  :)
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: apparently there is a known problem burning the cd with dvd burner.
<larson9999> oh boy another 'best editor' fight
<DaSkreech> ed rocks!!
<larson9999> The Hybrid Editor XE is the best
<matt___> dani_beginner - I use Kate for editing php and html as it is good at highlighting code in differnet colours, but i dont know about C
* DaSkreech hides from the rippples 
<matt___> maybe kdevelop?
<intelikey> DaSkreech yeah the syntax highlighting Xpecally
<Catull-Mac> larson9999 aou are kidding -.-
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: kidding about what?
<Catull-Mac> i have a dvd burner on the xp -.-
<intelikey> kdevelop is an ide
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Yeah and you know you can code so much better cross eyed
<intelikey> lol
<verbose> where can i get a mirrors list for repositories for apt? i've google'd and can find mirrors to download kubuntu, but not apt repositories
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Yes but you are burning a CD right?
<Catull-Mac> yeaaah
<dani_beginner> matt__: i want to stay away from ide's  i will just use kate. when i reach intermedia lvl i will switch to vim and emacs just for learning experience thx
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: from the moderator of the gparted forum: There are some issues with dvd writers with the current version. You should check the bugs page to see if your issue exsists first. Try this test version I posted lastnight. The problem is most likely a dvd writer issue. It's the same stuff the other 10,000 people told me about. ;-)
<DaSkreech> And you are using the CD section of Nero?
<intelikey> DaSkreech i just use cat and echo to do my coding....
<intelikey> :)
<Ballistik> Does anyone know a fix for the KDE 3.5.3 screensaver problem?
<DaSkreech> Gnome?
<Catull-Mac> im gonna burn the cd on the mac... lets see if it works -.-
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: why not try the live usb of gparted?
<intelikey> i want one of those little 3.5" dvd burners
<Catull-Mac> larson9999 thtas the next step... crashing my mp3-player ;)
<Catull-Mac> lets see what mac os x does with the iso :)
<supernix> hmmm does anyone know why adept has the word break beside the ubuntu-desktop when I try and install it
<DaSkreech> intelikey: how do you delete a line two lines up
<verbose> supernix: do you have universe and multiverse repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<supernix> Yes as I recall I think it is
<intelikey> DaSkreech it can be done,  but that was "obviously" a joke.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: And as An obvious extension to the joke how do you delete a line two lines up :)
<H5N1-birdflu> HI~ I wonder if there is winrar like software in linux , anyone know?
<verbose> H5N1-birdflu: www.rarsoft.com i believe has some (winrar site)
<verbose> H5N1-birdflu: do you want to create or extract rars?
* intelikey thinks it lost something in the translation.....
<Jucato> H5N1-birdflu: Ark can do .rar stuff, you just need to install the proper utilities
<supernix> this is actually one of the lines main restricted universe multiverse  or part of it
<Jucato> H5N1-birdflu: you need to install "rar" and "unrar" so that Ark can create/extrat .rar files
<poseidon> ...........perhaps we should have 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' races....
<larson9999> i think i got a warning that the penalty for using rar or unrar without paying for it was death
<Hawkwind> larson9999:  ??
<Jucato> larson9999: really now?
<Jucato> ^_^
<Hawkwind> larson9999: rar/unrar is absolutely free
<H5N1-birdflu> OH really let me check on ark
<Jucato> Hawkwind: err... depends on which package was installed
<Jucato> In Dapper, unrar is the non-free version, while unrar-free is the free version
<Hawkwind> Jucato: How so ?  I've never gotten such a warning with rar/unrar in linux, since there is a linux version specifically made
<Jucato> In Breezy, iirc, unrar was the free version, unrar-nonfree was the non-free version
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ahhh, guess it depends on which source you get it from.  If you get it from PLF then it's all free
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I don't know about larson9999's statement. I'm just saying that there are two versions or rar/unrar
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I never really knew that.  I've always run distros where it's free of charge
<Jucato> AFAIK, the free rar/unrar can only process RAR files up to  a certain RAR version.
<dr_willis> theres Free and then theres 'free' :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: free/nonfree here is used not in the monetary sense
<Catull-Mac> *now we will see, what happens*
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Heh yes, I realize that
<larson9999> Hawkwind: yeah, the other day i was browsing and came across a site talking about how you had to pay for it.
<Jucato> larson9999: maybe it's for the WinRAR software?
<supernix> I have the following in my repository listing (main restricted universe multiverse )
<dr_willis> wine winrar.exe
<dr_willis> :)
<larson9999> Hawkwind: Jucato maybe
<dr_willis> then after 30 days when it expires.. remove/reinstall it.
<larson9999> Jucato: come to think of it i was in windows :)
<Hawkwind> larson9999: I know you have to pay for the Windows version but not for the linux version
<Catull-Mac> :(((( doesn?t work
<dr_willis> I see Rar used in so many 'wrong' ways/instances  - thats its scary.
<intelikey> supernix are you wanting to add the gnome desktop to your installation ?
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: :-(
<Jucato> from wikipedia: "he encoder (the main Windows version known as WinRAR) is distributed as shareware, but Roshal has released the decoder's source code under a license that allows free distribution and modification, on condition that it is not used to build a compatible encoder"
<Jucato> s/he/the
<supernix> yes Gnome and the usual apps that are installed as well
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Do you have the Kubuntu CD?
<dr_willis> Jucato,  makes ya wonder as to how encorceable that license is. Could ya clean room reengineer it then?
<supernix> what would be the best course of action intelikey ?
<intelikey> supernix try  installing   "gnome - The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components"
<supernix> ok
<supernix> ty for your help intelikey
<Jucato> I wouldn't know. ehehe
<intelikey> n welcome
<Catull-Mac> daskreech i downloaded the iso ....
<dr_willis> rar's features are nice when used properly.. but egads.. i see so many  sites/downloads that use rar.. when zip works better. :)
<intelikey> errr u
<Jucato> The thing is, I know that Ubuntu would not put something legally questionable in its repositories
<Catull-Mac> dooooo... another iso -.-
<dani_beginner> which version of GCC should i download the 4
<dr_willis> dani_beginner,  sudo apt-get install build-essential  for a the core compiler tools.
<Jucato> I always thought RAR's are more compressed and smaller than ZIP's. Not sure about .TAR.GZ's
<intelikey> gcc (GCC) 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<dr_willis> Jucato,  they 'can' be smaller.. but they can also take 10x to compress and 10x to extract..  (10x time)  and to save a huge... 1 mb on an avi. :P its not worth it. lol
<Jucato> eheh! I guess it's a case-to-case basis, then
<actinic> cool, i just tried 'alien' .... it works!
<dr_willis> Gotta love  downloading a split Rar.. that then takes forever to extract.. then ya realize that some how one of the rar parts is missing.
<dr_willis> :P
<Jucato> hehehe
<actinic> translation: binaries
<dani_beginner> dr_willis: i just   installed gcc 4.0 base, compiler, docs and libraries using adept i thnx
<actinic> :)
<larson9999> Jucato: yeah, the rar part isn't free.  that's what i read
<supernix> Will OpenOffice still work as usual while running Gnome ?
<intelikey> dani_beginner you should still install 'build-essential'
<intelikey> dani_beginner it's a meta package that pulls in several thing normally needed to compile things
<Jucato> larson9999: it's not free in the freesoftware sense of the word. but the algorithm for decompressing has been released (see wikipedia quote)
<larson9999> Jucato: yeah, i was looking for ways to compress.
<intelikey> supernix should be no noticable differance
<Jucato> larson9999: the "rar" packages can handle that. it's also "nonfree" (free as in freedom)
<dani_beginner> intelikey: k thx
<larson9999> Jucato: and wanted to break it up like rar and since it wasn't free i didn't use it.
<intelikey> welcome
<supernix> A year ago I tried Kubuntu and when I tried running programs compiled for Gnome under KDE they would look awful if they worked correctly at all
<dr_willis> supernix,  odd . i mix and match gnome+kde all the time. and they work and look fine.
<supernix> But back then the fonts did not look nearly as good as they do now
<Jucato> again, it's free (monetarily speaking). I don't think Ubuntu would put something in the repositories, that would make it legally liable, even if it's in multiverse
<dr_willis> you can have different themes for each 'set' :P if ya want
<dr_willis> Fonts have improved greately in the last 3+ years
<supernix> I know it was that lack of good font support that kept me back with Windoze
<supernix> that and lack of hardware support
<intelikey> lack of hardware support ?
<dr_willis> lack of 'os support by the hardware makers' :)
<dr_willis> get it right! Lol
<supernix> Yes I forgot which hardware was causing issues but I remember lack of USB 2.0 being a concern for me
<larson9999> if we all don't buy hw that doesn't ship with linux drivers, things might change
<supernix> Yes true lack of OS support
<supernix> They said it was due to hardware vendors needing to protect thier intellectual property but funny how things magically work so great for Windows
<dr_willis> Heck - i rember when all these windows 95 machines had USB ports. that rarely worked.. due to the OS lacking support for them. :)
<dr_willis> Its amazing how BADLY ive had hardware work for me under windows at times.
<supernix> LOL yes I have one such computer in mind
<dani_beginner> dr_willis: is there a process viewer in kubuntu
<dr_willis> Im still amazed that installing this Joystick driver.. demanded i reboot the pc.
<dr_willis> dani_beginner,  i just use 'top'
<supernix> an old Win95 machine to be exact
<Jucato> dani_beginner: press Ctrl+Esc
<intelikey> linux supports more hardware than any other os    bar none.     there is propriatary hardware that "purposly" work on only one os    that's true,  but if you have that; it's ya own falt.
<larson9999> until recently i've always been about 5 years behind the times hw wise
<dani_beginner> jucato: cool thx
<Jucato> well, I had the experience of having a mouse that worked perfectly in Windows and Linux, but stopped working in Linux after kernel 2.6.15-25
<supernix> I have a serial modem for my fiancees PC but the dang thing will only run at max 26kbp
<Jucato> I ended up having to buy a Logitech mouse that costed 5x as much...
<supernix> it is supposed to do up to 56kbps
<dr_willis> Jucato,  heh  I got a logitech mx 518 - best mouse ive ever had.
<larson9999> Jucato: i had an optical mouse that had similar issues.  worked fine in windows but was kinda heywire in linux when i upgraded the kernel.  modfiying xorg.conf fixed it.  it was a ge mouse
<Jucato> hehe! Logitech is good. But now my desktop looks like a dalmatian: a mix of black and white parts... (no black mouse available)
<Catull-Mac> wuaaaaaaaaaah -.-
<dani_beginner> how do i uninstall open office
<dr_willis> Hmm.. i dont think i have any white mice. :P
<dani_beginner> its doesn't show up in add/remove
<Jucato> larson9999: well, it worked perfectly in Linux but only up to a certain kernel release. no amount of modifying xorg.conf fixed it
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: What kind of PC is this?
<Catull-Mac> xoc shuttle -.-
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: the kubuntu cd didn't boot either?
<Catull-Mac> xpc
<Catull-Mac> did not try yet
<supernix> Sure would be nice if they would release a Kubuntu book
<intelikey> Jucato one might ask why you are running a kernel that doesn't utilize all your hardware.     almost the only reason to change kernels is hardware support.    so why upgrade to one that don't work for you ?
<Catull-Mac> usb stick didnt work aswell
<Jucato> intelikey: coz the newer Linux distro releases will be using the newer kernels by default?
<Catull-Mac> i?m gonna use MPart -.-
<intelikey> Jucato so ?
<Jucato> intelikey: which means I wouldn't be able to upgrade to those releases, for example Edgy
<intelikey> i run a 2.4 kernel....
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: what's mpart?
<intelikey> sure you can
<intelikey> you can run 2.4 in edgy
<Jucato> intelikey: let me guess, bake/build/make my own kernel?
<Catull-Mac> Magic Partition... or can i use the kubuntu-cd without a partition?
<larson9999> these days, stuff gets backported to 2.4 so quick lots of people i know are just sticking with 2.4
<intelikey> you could,  but installing/upgradeing to next release  doesn't mean you have to remove the kernel that works.
<Jucato> intelikey: unless of course it's a fresh install, right?
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: i don't remember if the installation process will let you resize the windows partition but i t hink it will.
<intelikey> even then you could specify the version
<Jucato> intelikey: is that option available? I mean specifying what version will be installed? doesn't the installer come with only 1 kernel version?
<Catull-Mac> its the live cd - should work from cd -.-
<intelikey> but i really don't care what kernel you use.   just thought i'd pose the question.
<intelikey> Jucato you can apt-get it after install
<supernix> well hold yah nose here comes the cold water
<supernix> Gnome and extras installed and ready
<larson9999> Catull-Mac: yeah it does but i thought you wanted to install it
<supernix> See YaLL in a minute hopefully
<intelikey> supernix
<Catull-Mac> actually i wanted to -.-
<supernix> Yes intelikey ?
<Jucato> intelikey: I'm not really familiar with kernels. That's why I thought it wouild be easier to buy a new mouse... I also thought that newer kernels would be more secure since the patches are mostly fixes
<intelikey> ah just acknowledging
<supernix> :D thanks again
<soulrider> hi
<intelikey> Jucato yeah but you can use the security patches on existing also   but like i said no skin off my nose either way.  just pointing out that this is linux,  there's your way my way and another way   but never a best/right/only way
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> heheh! thanks for the info anyway. I've always thought that you couldn't go lower than the distro's default kernel...
<Jucato> (I believe the 2.4 kernel is also smaller?)
<intelikey> na you can run anything you can boot.  but if you go pre 2.2  some apps will prolly break.
<intelikey> 2.4 can be much smaller.    i have a 2.4 that has ide scsi and ext#fs  support built in so i don't need an initrd and it will fit on a floppy
<MrObvious> Even 2.4 can break some things.
<Jucato> hhmm....
<MrObvious> I tried 2.4 on Mandriva once, and had to go back lol
* Jucato imagines a Kubuntu using 2.4 kernel on a mini-CD...
<intelikey> yes  it  "can"  break some things,   but a 2.6.15  can break some apps also....
<Jucato> er.. this isn't a Kubuntu question, but a little bit related: Is there a way to make OO.o open documents in an already opened window, something like MS Word?
* Hawkwind Loves his 2.6.17.10 kernel that he built from kernel.org
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: You have NTFS right?
<MrObvious> Hawkwind: Geek
<intelikey> lol
<Jucato> eheheh
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: I just know how to follow my simple how-to on my forums for building it :P
<MrObvious> That moonie wrote? :p
<Hawkwind> Ummm no
<MrObvious> lol
<MrObvious> Uber geek alert
<Hawkwind> This is Ubuntu specific, silly
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: It happens to build .deb packages for the kernel for ya
<Jucato> Hawkwind: you know how to follow the simple howto that you yourself wrote??
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I didn't write actually
<intelikey> it prolly requires an initramfs to access ext2fs   so i don't want it.
<Jucato> aaah.
<Hawkwind> s/write/write it
<Jucato> ehehe
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Not even remotely close
<Jucato> s/write/write.... ^_^
<Catull-Mac> daskreech right
<MrObvious> lol
<DaSkreech> I guess PArtition magic the :)
<DaSkreech> then
<Catull-Mac> i?m about to burn the ubuntu-cd
<intelikey> Hawkwind well if you built in ext#  at least you did one thing right    :)
<intelikey> sad that *buntu can't get that right.
<Catull-Mac> if have only one hour left -.- wasted all the night :(
<Catull-Mac> its hard to be a n00b ;)
<MrObvious> Hawkwind: You are just jealous because you don't get out and exercise like I do. :P
<intelikey> odd  for most nubs it's like breathing.
<Jucato> are initrd and initramfs related?
<dr_willis> yes. :)
<dr_willis> some how. :P
<Hawkwind> MrObvious: I bet I get out more than you do actually.  I have kids that keep me excercising all day long
<Jucato> except that they both have "init" ...
<dani_beginner> help
<intelikey> Jucato initramfs is the next generation of initrd
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Yeah I know
<dr_willis> initramfs - is the initial ram file system. thats loaded by the initrd i think.
<MrObvious> Hawkwind: Lol. That's good. I remember one time I was gonna go bike riding and you're like "I need to". I've been running about now at night and doing almost 2 miles.
<MrObvious> :D
<dr_willis> or am i getting too many initits messed up
<dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> oh. I was just wondering about it coz I saw that MEPIS doesn't have it in the menu.lst...
<intelikey> dr_willis initramfs is the next generation of initrd
<Jucato> initrd I mean
<dr_willis> the initrd thing i think is oftenused to load raid, or other drivers for the main kernel. (i belive)
<dr_willis> intelikey,  if you say so.
<MrObvious> Well I'm gonna go run. Have fun #kubuntu
<Ironhead> hello everyone
<intelikey> it is.  it's what is replacing initrd
<intelikey> MrObvious k
<dr_willis> Initrd-TNG! :P
<intelikey> Ironhead almost missed you,   shalom.
<Ironhead> intelikey : hi im new here
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: On the other hand we have had people here for days trying to setup and configure Kubuntu so hang in there
<Catull-Mac> i will if i dont bother you ;)
<intelikey> Ironhead new to linux ?
<intelikey> irc ?      or just this channel ?
<Ironhead> intelikey nope
<Ironhead> just this channel
<intelikey> or playing multiplayer notepad at only a few days old ???     hehhe    oh
<shane_> I am trying to make a writeup on the Kubuntu forums about how to install nvidia drivers in Kubuntu. The problem is I still have not figured out how to do it on a fresh unaltered installation. I am trying to install the nvidia drivers first before I do anything else. Is that the right thing to do or should I update or do something else?
<Hawkwind> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hawkwind> Why not just follow that.  Very plain and simple and just....works
<Ballistik> Does anyone know a good video converter?
<shane_> thats a guide for unbuntu not kubuntu, the slight differences messes up newbs like me.
<intelikey> yeah   if they would keep it all cli  it'd be universal
<Catull-Mac> wohooooo kubuntu cd works at least :D
<apallo19> CLI FTW!!
<shane_> well thats why I want to type it all out with screenshots.
<dr_willis> shane_,  sudo apt-get install synaptic   then run synaptic and follow the guide. :P in many cases
<intelikey> apallo19 i may not want to know but   ftw ?
<Hawkwind> shane_: That guide is all the same basically
<apallo19> for the win
<dr_willis> shane_,  i feel the 'best' way is to do it from the shell.  that way you can install them when X is broke.
<apallo19> from the gamer lexicon
<shane_>  dr_willis you probably just gave me the best bit of information yet.
<dr_willis> shane_,  I also feel that synaptic should be included with Kubuntu by default... but everyone yells at me when i suggest that.
<dr_willis> shane_,  so i let THEM explain to the noobs why the guides are all written with synaptic in mind. :P
<intelikey> apallo19 k.    not a gamer maybe why i didn't know.
<Hawkwind> dr_willis: We've got plans to change that actually....the guides will be centered around Kubuntu as well
<shane_> dr_willis good point
<Catull-Mac> daskreech the kubuntu cd works :)
<dr_willis> Hawkwind,  so you will have duplicates of every guide.. one for kubuntu, one for ubuntu.....  Oh joy!
* dr_willis wonders about xubuntu
<dr_willis> :P
<Hawkwind> dr_willis: No sir we won't
<cwraig> does any one know how to start vnc as another terminal windows
<Hawkwind> dr_willis: We've got plans of doing it right the first time once we get started :)
<shane_> Hawkwind well I am about to post one once I get it working. If it is good enough feel free to copy it / use the screenshots.
<dr_willis> We need Pictures! lots of Pictures! and flash animations of where to click! im am gettting sick of people saying "I cant find the apply button!"
<shane_> by the way how do I take a screenshot?
<cwraig> for example disp 1-6 is command prompt disp7 is Xorg can i make disp8 a vnc connection?
<larson9999> screenkast!
<dr_willis> printscreen button. :P
<Hawkwind> prntscrn button
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: :-) Did Mpart work?
<shane_> where does it save the file?
<Catull-Mac> eeehrm... did not run it yet ;)
<goop2> shane_: I think its ctrl-print
<dr_willis> cwraig,  ya could run a new X session on 8, then run vncviewer in it.. or anyother window manager/desktop
<Catull-Mac> daskreech shoul i first?
<intelikey> shane_ there is also an app or two.   but the [prn-scrn]    gennelly works
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: I would say yes. Why were we not doing it in the first plcae?
<cwraig> dr_willis, vnc viewer isnt fully compliant with kde (stuff wont go full screen) its a known bug so is there a real light weight window manager that will rund vnc?
<DaSkreech> You have a trail version of MPart?
<shane_> intelikey dp you know where it saves the files?
<Catull-Mac> daskreech: k.... will do it^^
<intelikey> ~
<Goop2> anybody know how to change the Kmenu icon?
<Catull-Mac> daskreech: it was the 12 and 7 gig thing ;)
<DaSkreech> :-) I honestly thought that you had done that a while back :)
<dr_willis> cwraig,  theres about 5+ vncviewers out there. :P i tend to use the one with vnc4server/viewer.. kde also has its own vncviewer.
<intelikey> last time i tried it it was anyway
<dr_willis> cwraig,  and i cant recall a problem with any of them.
<dr_willis> cwraig,  and vncviewer is just another app. any window manager can run it.
<cwraig> Dr thanks i will give it a go
<dr_willis> cwraig,  install a very light window manager like fluxbox perhaps. or windowmaker. or pick any of the dozen there in the repos. :)
* DaSkreech just spent the last 4 days debugging X so he was doing >everything< from command line
<DaSkreech> shane_: FIgured out ksnapshot?
* intelikey just did startx for the first time X has been up sense boot time
<DaSkreech> intelikey: You give Xubunt a whole new meaning :)
<shane_> DaSkreech well its not ctrl+prtscrn its just prtscrn and then it pops up some program and asks me where to save.
<shane_> so yeah I got it now.
<DaSkreech> shane_: Right I was wondering why you were asking the question in the first place :)
<Catull-Mac> daskreech query
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Ack
<DaSkreech> Syn?
<Goop2> some reasone it didnt used to be just print for me.. that was in Breezy though
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Sorry forgot you don't get Geek jokes :)
<DaSkreech> Yes?
<nixternal> Errors were encountered while processing:
<nixternal>  python2.4-minimal
<nixternal> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nixternal> DaSkreech: help!!!
<DaSkreech> Right
<nixternal> oh well, i meant to grab one line, and grabbed 3
<nixternal> lol
<DaSkreech>  What;s the problem?
<supernix> Well doggy I just got finished logging into my Gnome been playing with it a lil
<nixternal> cna't upgrade
<supernix> Looks nicer than I recall
<supernix> TY for the help
<nixternal> good ol' edgy with a broken package
<Catull> -.-
<Catull> -.- Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems,
<supernix> I like Evolution but I thought you could only run it under Gnome but now that I found out all things work equally well under either WM then I shall definately give it a try
<Catull> DaSkreech: anyway... i got a full version of MPart
<nixternal> Catull: you need to register your nickname
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<DaSkreech> Catull: Good
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Packages.ubuntu.com ?
<nixternal> sudo apt-get upgrade / dist-upgrade / and -f install all give me the same error
<nixternal> i can never remember how to fix it either
<shane_> dr_willis thanks I got synaptic installed, going to go with this writeup the rest of the way !nvidia
<Catull> DaSkreech: i have the option just to set uo a partition or a partition for OSs, e.g. linux with the possibilitix to choose swap ext2 and ext3
<shane_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> What's broken nixternal python?
<Catull> DaSkreech: 1gig for the swap right?
<nixternal> looks like it
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<GullyFoyle> hrm, i had to reinstall windows on my dual boot system Big surprise, right?) and now i can't boot kubuntu. i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21526, and then it drops me to a root shell
<kontiki> Hi - What sw lets me view the bash terminal sessions in real time, for people logged into my box? (laptop)
<sivanicon> When I look at the display settings I dont see resolution 1680x1050? I've installed the nvidia drivers what else do i need to do?
<Catull> DaSkreech: ext2 or ext3?
<DaSkreech> 3
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: your so high up on the list
<DaSkreech> Of?
<DaSkreech> Oh your list :)
<DShepherd> the rooms list
<DaSkreech> Sorry I don't know why IRC tends to do that
<DaSkreech> I am?
<DaSkreech> I'm like ... D or something
<DShepherd> yes you are
<DShepherd> i know.. want a screenshot?
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> Of course
<Catull-Mac> daskreech: can i start right now with the installation or may i wait 1time for xp to boot?
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: I'd go ahead but of course I have little sympathy for XP being in the Emergency Ward
<Catull-Mac> ;>
<Catull-Mac> installation is running... i?m kinda excited :D
<Catull-Mac> go go go
<intelikey> did xp break a nail again ?
<Catull-Mac> daskreech... it hasnt asked me where to install -.-
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/DShepherd_photos/Screenshot-7.jpg
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Which Cd did you get the Desktop or the alternate?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Pastebin for Photos?
<Catull-Mac> eeerm desktop (livecd)
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: no.. its just a place for photos.. and stuff.. not a pastebin
<DaSkreech> Ok you should be ok then. It's booted up?
<DaSkreech> :)
<intelikey> oooh yuch
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Greatest Movie :)
<Catull-Mac> yepp....
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: movie?
<Catull-Mac> daskreech: yepp aaah... there is an install-link
<DaSkreech> and you clicked the install button?
<Catull-Mac> not yet
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: haha! see one step beyond noobeness :)
<Catull-Mac> :D
<intelikey> ah go on click it.
<Catull-Mac> *scared*
<Catull-Mac> may I?
<Catull-Mac> ;)
<intelikey> then you can hate the installer as much as i do
<Catull-Mac> lol
<intelikey> go on... click it....
<intelikey> just pointy clicky thingy
<Catull-Mac> oops i did it (not again) the first time :)
<DaSkreech> Hit me baby? One more time
* DShepherd thinks the guys in kubuntu are bit on the weird side sometimes.
<intelikey> Catull-Mac let me ask one quetion,  is there going to be anything non-standard about your install ?
<Catull-Mac> not yet hopefully :)
<intelikey> well you may like the installer then.
<intelikey> it's pretty ridged.       no  hell it's extreemly ridged.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: :-)
<intelikey> as long as you want the default everything  it may be great.   but don't expect it to do anything else.
<GullyFoyle> i can't find breezy amd64 on the web so i can reinstall. anyone know where it is?
<shane_> I have Synaptic package manager installed on Kubuntu. In the !nvidia guide it says "In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button." I do not see a Software Preferences dialoge nor an add button.
<intelikey> shane_ not dapper ?
<shane_> intelikey how do I tell?
<intelikey> lsb_release
<Catull-Mac> ooh ooh... hre comes the hdd partition part -.-
<intelikey> or is it  lsb-release
<shane_> intelikey yes its dapper
<intelikey> then why are you looking for breezy ?
<GullyFoyle> i'm looking for breezy
<shane_> intelikey I did not know I was looking for breezy
* intelikey needs new glasses before he makes a spectical of him self
<shane_> does anyone here have nvidia drivers installed on the latest Kubuntu release? I am having a difficult time finding out how.
<intelikey> GullyFoyle please see what was supposed to be yours ^
<intelikey> and shane_ sorry for the mis-address
<GullyFoyle> i'm looking for breezy so i can install it and upgrade to dapper, which worked before. dapper won't run from livecd, the mouse just jumps around, and the alternate cd won't work either.
<intelikey> GullyFoyle hmmm that is different.    ok.  let me look.
<GullyFoyle> since i can't seem to boot dapper after i reinstalled winxp on my dual boot sysytem.
<GullyFoyle> i get this error when ichoose kubuntu in grub:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21526
<shane_> GullyFoyle ahh never install windows after linux
<shane_> install linux last if possible
<matt___> but dont forget when installing windows first to leave some space on the hd for linux
<GullyFoyle> i had already installed them both, they worked fine but then windows got so f**** up that i reinstalled it on sda1 and now kubuntu won't boot even though the partition is still intact
<Catull-Mac> daskreech  and now?
<shane_> Is the !nvidia driver install guide for breezy ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Where are you?
<Catull-Mac> after the installation -.-
<Catull-Mac> guess still on the livecd
<Catull-Mac> daskreech  not sure if he took the right partitions o_O
<Catull-Mac> logout?
<DaSkreech> What do you mean you aren't sure?
<GullyFoyle> kubuntuamd64 will not work from cd even though i had it running before. the only way it worked was when i apt-get upgraded from breezy and then fixed the things that broke, like sound and such
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Sup?
<Catull-Mac> i choose the new partition, but he didnt showed the 1gig partition for the swap^^
<shane_> lmao no one responded to the question of "does anyone here have nvidia drivers installed on the latest release of kubuntu" that tells me that there is poop in a creek and I am in it trying to go against stream and with no convenient way to get out.
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Hmm Ok did it ask you to make one?
<Catull-Mac> yepp
<DaSkreech> Alright
<Catull-Mac> anyway...the installation is over..logout?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: checking out Xara xtreme. Its pretty fly! Ron-Cey and david might ditch inkscape for this
<DaSkreech> Umm Sure
<Catull-Mac> bios boot from hdd1?
<GullyFoyle> i had nvidia running fine on dapper until i reinstalled winxp on the other partition. i was p;laying unreal tournament online and everything
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> and cross your toes :)
<Catull-Mac> :)
<shane_> GullyFoyle I need to pay you to tell me how to install nvidia drivers?
<Catull-Mac> whats that dragon? -.-
<DShepherd> Catull-Mac: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx. pay me pay me
<DShepherd> oops
<DShepherd> wrong person
<DShepherd> shane_:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx. pay me pay me
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Catull-Mac> hehe
<shane_> last time I did that I ended up in that creek i was referring to earlier
<DaSkreech> Jucato of the Beautiful Women!
<DShepherd> oh ok
<Jucato> lol!
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> shane_: The question is did you have a paddle?
<Jucato> DaSkreech of the... um.... I dunno :-D
<shane_> DaSkreech read my post at 04:35
<dani_beginner> when i try to something with kpackage it asks me for a root password i enter and keeps asking me i think it would be wrong but the same password is ok for adept
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Catull-Mac> daskreech: xp is starting^^
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Which Dragon?
<shane_> GullyFoyle are you still here?
<Catull-Mac> wtf?
<Catull-Mac> error 626 while executing batch^^
<shane_> DShepherd is sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx this all I have to do? nothing else to install?
<GullyFoyle> anybody use the amd64 livecd?
<DaSkreech> *sighs*
<Catull-Mac> uuummm...
<DShepherd> shane_: according to the lasttime i check
<DShepherd> s/check/checked/
<DaSkreech> ok Time to reboot with the live CD
<Jucato> Is it normal that numbering/bullets that I made in OO.o Writer does not appear in KWord?
<Catull-Mac> me?
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: reboot with the live CD and install gparted
<GullyFoyle> whenever i run it, the mouse cursor flies around and random apps open and then finally the screen locks
<shane_> DShepherd ok here goes again
<shane_> DShepherd So nothing at all with the stuff listed here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<intelikey> GullyFoyle i thought i had it.....       As you can see, linuxiso.org is temporarily offline due to a hardware
<intelikey>    failure. Rick and Jered are working to repair the server at this time, and
<intelikey>    we hope to have linuxiso.org back up and running as soon as possible.
<DShepherd> shane_: follow that guide
<GullyFoyle> i'd like to install dapper directly but i can't seem to get either the livecd or the alternate to work
<DShepherd> shane_: you asked me how to install it. not how to get it to work :-D
<DShepherd> shane_: going to still pay me?
<DaSkreech> Haha
<DaSkreech> shane_: he needs money
<Catull-Mac> daskreech livecd is running
<DaSkreech> open adept and install gparted
<shane_> DShepherd lts discuss that once I get it working
<GullyFoyle> oh well i'll look elsewher for help.
<Catull-Mac> daskreech from the cd?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: live cd should have gparted on it already
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: i know ubuntu live does
<Jucato> hm...
<Catull-Mac> daskreech: during the installation there was the possibility to do a partition...but i thought MPart did it already... another install?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Jucato> IIRC, Kubuntu Desktop CD does not have a GUI partitioner, but I think Ubiquity uses a portion of QtParted?
<DaSkreech> I guess
<DaSkreech> Look at the partitons in gparted and see if htey match up to what you expect
<DShepherd> what does iirc mean again? I can never remember
<shane_> DShepherd whats up with steps 4-6 @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Jucato> If I Remember/Recall Correctly
<Jucato> but it could also be "If I Ran Continuously"? ehehehe
<DShepherd> shane_: which one of the steps 4 - 6?
<Catull-Mac> daskreech..there are only 2 again -.-
<kunjan> quick question, wht was thing called for ubuntu that would let you share files, play music, share photos, kinda like webmin
<kunjan> ubuntu remote or somehting?
<DShepherd> Jucato: thanks
<kunjan> if i rememberd the name i would google :(
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: are they the right sizes?
<DShepherd> kunjan: ubuntu center?
<Catull-Mac> daskreech: may i delete that one an make new partitions?
<kunjan> yeah!
<kunjan> thanks DShepherd
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Yeah
<Catull-Mac> the win partition and 1 linux partition with only 7,84mb -.-
<DShepherd> kunjan: no prob
<Catull-Mac> eeerm...
<Catull-Mac> doooo
<Jucato> ooh I just suddenly remembered that they're going to have a "Kubuntu Hardware Database" (similar to Ubuntu's) in Edgy, I think...
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: Doooo?
<kunjan> does ubuntu center stream music btw?
<Catull-Mac> doooh (simpsons -.-)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Who cares ahve you seen the Ubuntu hardware?
<Catull-Mac> cant delete
<DaSkreech> It's reports everythign as unkown
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: What is the file sysyem?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ehehehe. maybe I'm just jealous that Ubuntu has one. lol
<DaSkreech> It's useless thought
<Catull-Mac> first is ntfs second linux-swap
<Jucato> DaSkreech: maybe it reports whoever is using pirated copies of Ubuntu/Kubuntu...
<intelikey> gullyfoyle
<DaSkreech> Yeah@_@
<DaSkreech> Why Didn't I think of that 0_o
<Jucato> ^_^
<shane_> DShepherd start st step 4. Since I am on Kubuntu I don't get Synaptic. I installed synaptic and have it open now. I click on Settings/Repositories and get a dialog. The problem is according to that writeup there is an ADD button. Well I see no ADD button.
<Catull-Mac> when i try to delete the secon it says: the partition is embedded (eingebunden in german)
<Jucato> shane_: could you give me a link to that "writeup"? just curious...
<Catull-Mac> the program is namend qtparted btw^^
<DaSkreech> Catull-Mac: I know :)
<Jucato> ^_^
<DaSkreech> Ok I'm going home now
<DaSkreech> Bye guys
<shane_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia for reference it is the very one that links from !nvidia when you type that here in the #Kubuntu
<Jucato> aaaw...
<Jucato> bye DaSkreech!!!
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Take good care of Catull-Mac
<Catull-Mac> daskreech:   ummm bye :)
<Jucato> shane_: unfortunately, the page is heavily Ubuntu-based... hold on a sec. let's see if I can dig something up
* DaSkreech hopes to see Catull-Mac again
<Jucato> hm... it's loading kinda slowly...
<shane_> Jucato that would be uber.
<Catull-Mac> you will :)
<Jucato> tsk tsk.. that page is my pet peeve...
<shane_> try this
<shane_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> shane_: it's loaded
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: tell shane_ how to add restricted via adept
<DaSkreech> It's on the wiki with screenshots
<Jucato> shane_: I don't have Synaptic, so would it be ok if I guide you in Adept?
<DShepherd> shane_: I am a gnome guy.. sorry ;-)
<shane_> Jucato that would be even better
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: where on the wiki?
<DaSkreech>  I advise opening adept by using Alt+space
<DaSkreech> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jucato> DaSkreech: Alt+Space??? Isn't that for Katapult? :-D
<DaSkreech> The ones on the Kmenu tend to give you Add/Remove which is hobbled
<Jucato> shane_: close Synaptic and launch Adept
<Jucato> DaSkreech: the Adept from K Menu > System is the ful one :-D
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yeah but I'm sick of people telling me that There is no Manage repositores under the Adept Menu
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Oh yeah Who findsthat one :-P
<shane_> Jucato Adept open
<DaSkreech> Plus it's thinly vield excuse for me to pimp katapult
<josh__> ok i just installed firestarter, can i close it and it will still be running?
<josh__> or do i have to minimize it
<Jucato> shane_: then in Adept menu, click on Manage Repositories
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yey Katapult!
<DShepherd> shane_: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html <-- that should show you how to add restricted to your source.lst
<Jucato> with it was themeable, though
<shane_> Jucato got that open
<fyyrest0rm> but..but..there's no "manage repositories" in adept <ducks>
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What?
<DaSkreech> Katapult?
<Catull-Mac> daskreech: what time do you hasve right now? here it is 7 am
<Jucato> yeah...
<DaSkreech> 12:00
<DaSkreech> or 00:00 if you want to get military
<DShepherd> shane_: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html <-- how to install nvidia on kubuntu
<Catull-Mac> :)
<Catull-Mac> k...
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: 12:00am too!! where you at man?
<Jucato> DShepherd: doesn't explain the part about adding/enabling the "restricted" section..
<DaSkreech> Umm India
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DShepherd> :-D
<intelikey> josh__ close
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I forget isnt' restricted already there?
<DShepherd> Jucato: its all there on the last link i sent
<Jucato> DaSkreech: depends on which one
<DShepherd> Jucato: check it out
* aseigo ponders how it can be 00:00 in india if i'ts 23:00 in calgary
<shane_> DShepherd let him finish helping me !
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Alt+Space -> Ctrl+C
<DaSkreech> aseigo: He asked a stupid question :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: only limited to 2 types of "Display"
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> oh it is 00:00 in india ?
<DShepherd> I doubt it is
<DaSkreech> Gotta run
<DaSkreech> Bye guys!!
<Jucato> aseigo is alive!!!! how's KDE 4 doing? Good luck with aKademy/Akademy
<intelikey> that's what i get for being 'indian'
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: lata..
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<Jucato> shane_: sorry for the interruptions
<DaSkreech> Wonder how many times a day aseigo gets asked that
<shane_> Jucato is ok
<DShepherd> got the email for jBain DaSkreech?
<Jucato> shane_: I was trying to look for easier references that combined them all
<DShepherd> from*
<shane_> Jucato I am going to make my own writeup and post it in the Kubuntu forums.
<intelikey> well  someone asked me if i ever slept....  about 18 hours ago...   so i think i'll try it.  it may be fun.
<shane_> Jucato as soon as I get it working
<Jucato> shane_: anyway, make sure that "restricted" is included/enabled in the following "deb" (not deb-src) lines:
<Jucato> shane_: (don't worry about that, we're working on it)
<intelikey> later folks.      or eariler as case may be .
<Jucato> intelikey:  lol
<Jucato> shane_: "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted" <--- this should be enabled
<shane_> Jucato xx meaning us right?
<Jucato> shane_: "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted" <-- this should be also enabled
<Jucato> shane_: depends on where you are. it could be us., uk., or in my case, ph.
<josh___> is it possible to hack linux?
<shane_> Jucato i see where it says Components: main restricted
<Jucato> shane_: "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted" <---- you may have to add "restricted" to this one, then enable it
<DShepherd> josh__ yes it is possible
<Jucato> josh___: depends on what you mean by "hack"...
<josh___> uh take control of the computer
<Jucato> developers/programmers are usually called hackers, but in the good sense of the word
<Jucato> josh___: that's usually called "cracking/crackers" nowadays, I think
<shane_> Jucato in the Components column of each of those it says "main restricted" and all are bold so I assume enabled (not commented out)
<josh___> oh ok
<Jucato> shane_: yep. you presume right. just double check if you want
<josh___> well could somebody take control of this OS?
<josh___> easily?
<shane_> Jucato I right click and the only option is disable
<Jucato>  but more importantly, make sure that the "dapper-security" line has "restricted"
<Jucato> josh___: possible? yes. easily? no
<josh___> niiice
<shane_> Jucato so by default these are all in proper order for nvidia driver install?
<Jucato> shane_: well, I suggest you take one more step to make sure
<josh___> i know someone who can open ur cd drives, turn off ur computer,apparently wreck ur hard drive
<Jucato> shane_: btw, don't forget to click on Apply and then Fetch Changes whenever  you made some changes to it
<josh___> he disabled someone's internet and all the lights on his router turned on and started blinking
<Catull-Mac> im outta here..thx so far...cu soon :)
<josh___> could a hacker like that get into kubuntu with firestarter and a hardware firewall running?
<shane_> Jucato so the deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted needs to have "main restricted restricted" under Components
<Jucato> shane_: no. just "main restricted"
<Jucato> in some installations, "restricted" isn't there by default, that's why I mentioned it
<shane_> Jucato ok then I did not have to make one single change
<Jucato> ok then
<josh___> i just got a hit on my firewall
<josh___> is someone trying to pull something?
<josh___> yeha well i'll tell that guy to do his worst
<Jucato> ok then, now you need to install the "linux-restricted-modules-xxxx" that matches your linux-image-xxxx
<shane_> Jucato even though I did not change anything.. oddly enough I went ahead and clicked OK then Fetch Changes... it did something... too fast for me to read
<Jucato> shane_: what it did was to update your cache. no biggie
<shane_> Jucato xxxx = 386?
<Jucato> shane_: if that's what you are using
<shane_> Jucato is there a way to tell?
<Jucato> shane_: in Konsole: uname -r
<shane_> well I get 2.6.15-26-386 and in Adept it shows as that being installed already.
<shane_> Jucato^^
<Jucato> shane_: so linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 is installed already?
<shane_> Jucato as well as linux-restricted-modules-common
<Jucato> good
<Jucato> now all you have to do is install nvidia-glx
<shane_> Jucato it says installed in green next to them both
<shane_> Jucato edit any conf files?
<Jucato> shane_: huh? install nvidia-glx, then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" in Konsole
<Jucato> or "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Jucato> I think they do the same thing
<shane_> Jucato argh I just tried to install nvidia-glx and it started but when it goes back to Adept it doesn't say "installed" it says "not installed" no change
<Jucato> shane_: I guess it's time to go to the command line
<shane_> Jucato ohh dun "Apply changes"
<shane_> Jucato duh my fault
<shane_> Jucato i hit fetch but not apply
<shane_> Jucato it shows installed now
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> shane_: now in Konsole, "sudo nvidia-xconfig" or "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<shane_> Jucato either or?
<Jucato> yep.
<shane_> Jucato ok the first one then
<Jucato> eheh
<Jucato> that's the one I used. but the wiki says the 2nd one.
<arepie__> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jucato> @_@
<shane_> Jucato alrighty it did its thing
<Jucato> shane_: now you have to restart X. save everything that needs saving, the hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<shane_> Jucato looks like it just backed up a file
<Jucato> uhuh
<shane_> Jucato ok here comes that Creek with the feces in it and me with no paddle. BRB
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> good luck
<shane_> Well there was no poo in the Creek after all
<arepie__> i've read the managing repositories in kubuntu, and in my reps list, i have 4 "universe" component, should i add "multiverse" to all the 4  ?
<Jucato> lol
<mhonn> hi...
<mhonn> i had problem about install xmms
<shane_> Jucato I am going to ask your opinion on something....
<Jucato> arepie__: probably, if you need something from multiverse
<Jucato> shane_: yep?
<mhonn> how to play mp3
<shane_> Jucato http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=43320 what about something like this?
<hasan> which application do I need to send/receive faxes ?
<Jucato> !mp3 > mhonn
<Jucato> shane_: I can't really recommend since I haven't tried it yet. but my personal opinion... I prefer to know what I'm doing, what's being added or removed
<shane_> Jucato yeah I like the idea though.. this may not work 100% but the idea behind it could be great if scripted properly.
<Jucato> shane_: it's up to you. you could also read the comments below it to see how successful or safe it is
<Jucato> shane_: just reading the "what it does EXACTLY", I have some issues with it already...
<Jucato> but I haven't checked the exact code/script yet.
<shane_> Jucato I was just saying that having a script to do it all for you would be nice for a fresh install, I have never seen anything like that before.
<Jucato> aseigo: good luck on aKademy/Akademy! Will the papers/talks be made available online after the conference? (sorry to disturb you)
<aseigo> Jucato: usually most of it is, yes..
<aseigo> Jucato: i don't think it'll happen this year, but next year i'd like to see an actual proceedings be produced
<Jucato> shane_: btw, you might want to try out Automatix or EasyUbuntu
<aseigo> but we'll see
<Jucato> aseigo: that would be nice. I'm looking at the conference schedule and there are a lot of good topics
<shane_> Jucato I will look those up
<shane_> Jucato thanks for the help I appreciate it
<Jucato> shane_: this is for Automatix: http://www.getautomatix.com/
<Jucato> shane_: this is for EasyUbuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<shane_> Jucato is automatix working for the latest version of Kubuntu?
<Jucato> last I heard, yes
<Jucato> there are Kubuntu-specific instructions I think
<Jucato> here yah go! http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38#Installing_on_Kubuntu_6.06_Dapper_Drake
<Jucato> just take note that the instructions are more command-line oriented
<Jucato> err... I just discoverd a major error on that page...
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Jucato> excuse me...
<shane_> Jucato hey i just installed it... what error?
<tobias_> how do i install this www.getdemocracy.com?
<Jucato> well, it's not really an error but more of a "extremely NOT recommended"
<shane_> Jucato uhh ohh
<Jucato> which method did you use?
<shane_> Jucato Automatic Automatix Installer
<Jucato> oh
<shane_> Jucato I did these commands:
<shane_> wget http://www.getautomatix.com/files/automatix-installer
<shane_> chmod 755 ~/automatix-installer
<shane_> ./automatix-installer
<Jucato> I was referring to #4 and #5, the manual ways
<Jucato> shane_: don't paste multiple lines... ^_^
<shane_> Jucato ahh its been a while forgot about that
<Jucato> ^_^
<shane_> Jucato I am closing everything and using automatix
<Jucato> ok good luck!
<idiot-001> how do i suspend kubuntu to RAM?
<minhcom> hello everybody
<fritsch> idiot-001: just click on the battery icon and choose it ..
<unix_infidel> idiot-001: depends on how your computer handles it.
<fritsch> idiot-001: if it`s not available, click on configure and enable the acpi_helpers
<fritsch> idiot-001: but if it will work ist another thing
<idiot-001> ar~ i am new to linux~ so where should i click?
<lnxkde> what package I have to install to enable file sharing betwen linux PCs conected to the same rauter
<lnxkde> ??
<lnxkde> I try to configure the sharing with the Syatem setting tools and with kcontrol
<lnxkde> as root of course and dont work, I cant change anything
<lnxkde> ....
<_rince_> mrgn
<lnxkde> _rince_ u know?
<_rince_> know what?
<tobias_> how do i install this www.getdemocracy.com?
<tobias_> its a debian package
<tobias_> for ubuntu
<lnxkde> eny .deb
<tobias_> I dont seem to have gdebi, it opens in ark for some reason
<lnxkde> dpkg -i package.deb
<lnxkde> _rince_ how to fileshareing in kubuntu?
<tobias_> so I write "dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb" ?
<_rince_> tobias: and hope there are no further dependencies
<tobias_> cool
<tobias_> thanx
<_rince_> lnxkde: you want to share between 2 linux boxes?
<lnxkde> tobias_:  sudo dpkg -i  package.deb
<tobias_> u should try that democrazyplayer too my friend said it rox
<lnxkde> _rince_:  yep
<tobias_> oh
<_rince_> lnxkde: for that i use nfs
<tobias_> now im confused
<tobias_> ok Ill write "sudop dpkg -i package.deb"
<lnxkde> no
<tobias_> without the p
<lnxkde> yep
<lnxkde> nice and easy
<tobias_> thanx:)
<lnxkde> the sudo is giving you super user powers to control your system
<lnxkde> is the same as root
<lnxkde> :)
<idiot-001> i am new to linux~ how do i suspend Kubuntu to RAM
<tobias_> what is the path for my desktop btw?
<tobias_> nevermind
<tobias_> lol
<tobias_> I found out
<lnxkde> _rince_: I dont get it...
<lnxkde> first time configurating kubuntu for filesharing
<_rince_> lnxkde: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/
<_rince_> but maybe you should not stick to the word in that tutorial but try to merge that knowledge with some ubuntu-wiki maybe
<lnxkde> thankx
<tobias_> I got the democrazy player installed but I cant find it in any menu
<tobias_> help tobi!?
<Jucato> tobias_: what happens when you try to run it in Konsole?
<tobias_> jucato: I can run it in konsole?
<Jucato> hold on a sec
<Jucato> !democrazy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democrazy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias_> oh, it should have some info about democrazy since it seems so cool
<tobias_> and its made for like ubuntu
<Jucato> how did you install it, btw? .deb ?
<tobias_> .deb
<tobias_> "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<Jucato> oh. try typing this in Konsole "kbuildsycoca --incremental" then once it finishes, try looking at K Menu again
<tobias_> no database available it says
<tobias_> strange
<Jucato> that's ok
<tobias_> but its in the menu!
<tobias_> :D
<tobias_> thanx!
<Jucato> no problem
<tobias_> hmm
<tobias_> jucato: what could the reason that it wont play the file i select after searching inside the program?
<Jucato> er.. I wouldn't know. I don't even know what democrazy is...
<Jucato> @_@
<tobias_> jucato: its like i push play and it blinks and nothing happens
<tobias_> jucato: u should try it, my friend says it rox, its a video media channel streamer:)
<unix_infidel> is there anyway to have a daemon start as root when a user starts X?
<tobias_> jucato: internet Teevee!
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> maybe it has something to do with the media format?
<unix_infidel> eg, i'm trying to run tpb -d as a user.
<tobias_> yes
<tobias_> hmm
<unix_infidel> i've tried using sudo in a startup script but i get xosd error.
<tobias_> maybe i need codecs
<idiot-001> i am new to linux~ how do i suspend Kubuntu to RAM
<Jucato> tobias_: what format does democrazy try to play?
<tobias_> jucato: I got other files to work :)
<tobias_> jucato: I think maybe the first file i tried to play sucked
<tobias_> jucato: cus all other files work and the one that didnt was unusually small
<Jucato> probably :-D
<tobias_> jucato: u should try this program, all the movie files i tried so far are downloaded in seconds
<tobias_> it must be like a filesharing thing I dunno
<Jucato> ehehe! I'm not much into videos that much :-D
<tobias_> oki:)
<idiot-001> i am new to linux~ how do i suspend Kubuntu to RAM
<Pensa`MIA> I was wondering if there is any universal cd image writer for kubuntu
<Jucato> Pensa`MIA: you mean burn an ISO to CD?
<Pensa`MIA> yeah, but also images created with windows and stuff
<Pensa`MIA> like nero images
<Jucato> hmm... nrg images are a bit tricky, though
<Jucato> but K3b can burn ISO's
<Pensa`MIA> I have one small windows program called imgburn and I'm looking for something similar
<Pensa`MIA> it can burn about every possible image fil
<Pensa`MIA> I hate booting into windows :)
<Jucato> Pensa`MIA: I think it's possible to install Nero for Linux. but I'm not familiar with it
<Pensa`MIA> I'd prefer a native linux package
<Pensa`MIA> ah well, brb I'll burn it in windows :)
<Jucato> err... it is a native linux package... @_@
<ironfroggy> I have two directories with the same files. how can i sync them, when changes may have been made in either?
<ironfroggy> i want to copy the updated and new files from each directory to the other.
<CVirus> ironfroggy: man ln
<Jucato> ironfroggy: You can just make one of the directories a symlink of the other
<ironfroggy> no, no i cant.
<Jucato> why not?
<ironfroggy> one of them is a remote share
<Jucato> oh
<ironfroggy> which is not always available
<ironfroggy> what im actually doing is keeping a local copy of the remote files i use, and i want them to stay synced automatically
<ironfroggy> and then ill be symlinking all the local files into the mountpoint, so when the remote share is not available, the files i want to use offline are still available.
<ironfroggy> at the same path
<Jucato> how about making the remote share folder the symlink of the local folder?
<ironfroggy> how could that work?
<ironfroggy> what would actually be on the remote share, just symlinks to my laptop? seems kinda... pointless.
<Jucato> well...
<Jucato> hmm...
<ironfroggy> i was thinking of rsync, but i cant make heads or tails or some of the example rsync usages to tell if its right for this.
<ironfroggy> specifically, if it can handle changes on either end.
<redondo81> Hi averyone, is there anyone can help me to install a new theme on kde?Thanks
<RawSewage> I would do this first
<RawSewage> System Settings -  Panels
<RawSewage> Menus
<RawSewage> Click the Settings box
<RawSewage> tell me when youre done
<Jucato> .....
<RawSewage> Now you have a Settings in your KMenu with easy to access system controls.  one of those is Theme Manager
<redondo81> ok, I'm in the kcontrol center
<RawSewage> now go to Panels
<RawSewage> then to the Menus tab
<RawSewage> Click the Settings box
* Jucato notes that Theme Manager isn't that reliable with .kth files (for now)
<RawSewage> click Ok
<redondo81> I've try to apply a new theme, but the taskbar doesn'r change
<Jucato> redondo81: what theme are you trying to install/apply?
<RawSewage> Did you do that
<redondo81> Vista makeover
<RawSewage> no one ever does that when I tell them
<RawSewage> I have no idea why
<redondo81> I downloaded it from kdelook
<Jucato> RawSewage: coz it's.. um... i don't know :-D
<Jucato> System Settings is there anyway....
<RawSewage> pfft
<RawSewage> this is better
<Jucato> hehe
<RawSewage> System Settings doesnt have Theme Manager
<redondo81> ok ok, now also the taskbar is changed
<redondo81> thank you very much
<RawSewage> ?
<redondo81> you're great
<redondo81> :)
<RawSewage> what are you talking about
<RawSewage> we didnt even do anything with themes yet
<Jucato> RawSewage: Theme Manager seems to be quite... unusable... lately?
<RawSewage> why
<Jucato> i mean when it comes to .kth files
<RawSewage> how do you install themes
<RawSewage> seems like every theme has a different install method
<RawSewage> it's very confusing
<Jucato> What are the different kinds of themes in KDE? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<redondo81> I installed a theme that was in the list
<RawSewage> cool
<RawSewage> bookmarked
<Jucato> RawSewage: .kth files in Theme Manager only works if you have the other appropriate themes installed... otherwise you get a very broken theme...
<RawSewage> Im using Embassy
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> have you ever tried Embassy
<Jucato> is it in KDE-Look?
<RawSewage> yeah
<Jucato> I'll look into it
<RawSewage> one of the high rated ones
<RawSewage> my taskbar is tiny and transparent
<RawSewage> single row
<Jucato> I do wish they work on Theme Manager or replace it with something. It's one aspect where GNOME beats us silly :-D
<Jucato> hehe! then it might not be useful for me...
<RawSewage> no
<Jucato> I have no panels visible by default
<RawSewage> thats not part of Embassy
<Jucato> aaah
<RawSewage> I shouldve said, I also make my taskbar tiny and transparent
<Jucato> ehehe
<knubbe> anyone having problems with firefox? since yesterday when i start it, i see it loads and then it disappears. when i try the 2nd time it works.
<Jucato> it looks kool
<RawSewage> did you install Embassy already
<Jucato> not yet
<Jucato> I'm reading the prerequisites, and this is what I meant
<Jucato> Embassy won't work unless you have those other "themes" installed already
<Jucato> and I have none of those...
<Jucato> except Crystal
<RawSewage> it works out of the box
<RawSewage> I did a fresh install of Kubuntu yesterday
<Jucato> ok let me try it
<RawSewage> installed Embassy with Theme Manager
<Jucato> I may be wrong... I hope I am :-D
<RawSewage> it seems to all be there
<DjDarkman> hy ,I`ve just installed compiz and xgl ,how do I use/configure them?
<RawSewage> um
<RawSewage> I forgot
<Jucato> RawSewage: did you install QtCurve, VistaInspirate, etc. separately?
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> just opened the kth with Theme Manager
<Jucato> ok I'll try
<Jucato> hm.. how about Kbfx?
<DjDarkman> btw is it safe to update to the latest xserver-core?
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). The fixed package should now be available on all servers/mirrors
<Jucato> RawSewage: still downloading
<Jucato> it could be that Embassy  is one of those very rary .KTH files that actually install everything it needs
<RawSewage> DjDarkman, gconf-editor,
<RawSewage> it's in Apps
<Jucato> RawSewage: you're in Kubuntu, my friends...
<Jucato> s/friends/friend
<RawSewage> he asked about Compiz config menu
<DjDarkman> thank you RawSewage ,I`ll run it from the terminal :)
<RawSewage> is there one for KDE
<DjDarkman> but I need it for kde
<Jucato> it gconf-editor installed when you install XGL/COmpiz?
<Jucato> also, we don't have an Applications menu....
<RawSewage> I always used gconf-editor for Compiz
<RawSewage> in Kubuntu
<Jucato> RawSewage: did you have both GNOME and KDE installed on the same machine?
<RawSewage> yes
<DanaG> Has ANYONE managed to get visualizations working in Amarok?
<RawSewage> I think so
<DanaG> I can't.
<Jucato> that explains it then
<Jucato> there's no gconf-editor in Kubuntu
<DjDarkman> I have both two but I need it for kde
<RawSewage> maybe there is after installing Compiz
<juhakki> why amarok stop songs, and then skip the next song..is it something wrong with xine, coz there are errors in amarok "Xine audio...is busy"
<RawSewage> DjDarkman, um why
<DjDarkman> RawSewage: because I use kde
<Jucato> juhakki: what are songs are you trying to play?
<RawSewage> I dont think there is one for kde
<juhakki> mp3
<Jucato> !mp3 > juhakki
<DanaG> !libvisual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libvisual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> DjDarkman: you might want to visit www.ubuntuforums.org and search for an answer there...
<DanaG> !visualizations
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visualizations - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> argh.
<DjDarkman> and does compiz has anything to do with kde`s trancelucency effect?
<juhakki> i would like to use ogg, but i can't listen those with dvd-player and in car :S
<RawSewage> just hold ALT+Mouse Wheel
<RawSewage> roll the wheel
<Jucato> juhakki: I sent you a PM
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> juhakki: you need to install libxine-extracodecs in order to play mp3's
<DanaG> I've installed libvisual and libvisual-plugins and xmms, but they don't work for Amarok.
<DanaG> In SuSE, there was an amarok-xmms package that made it work.
<Jucato> to be able to install libxine-extracodecs, you need to enable "multiverse"
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Nrik> how to configure OSS?
<TheFuzzball> hello, what do I need to be able to play AVI files in kaffeine
<TheFuzzball> ?
<RawSewage> libxine-extracodecs
<RawSewage> same as mp3
<TheFuzzball> I think I already have them
<TheFuzzball> but avi isn't working
<DanaG> If nobody has an answer, I'm going to bed.
<rrbiz> lol
<Jucato> DanaG: sorry, I'm not familiar with it
<rrbiz> just checked in, let me see if I know
<DanaG> Maybe there's a #amarok
<RawSewage> TheFuzzball, maybe install VLC
<Jucato> there is
<TheFuzzball> k
<DanaG> I'll deal with it tomorrow,  I think.
<redondo81> Hi, do you know a program similar to Roboform for Win for Linux?Thanks
<DanaG> I'm just curious if someone has it working.
<DanaG> s/someone/anyone/
<DanaG> (daaang, that vim command IS handy.)
<RawSewage> I could never figure out console-based text editors
<RawSewage> they make no sense
<DanaG> I still use nano.
<Jucato> nano for me...
<enzo_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<RawSewage> why would I use a console based text-editor when I can use  a GUI one that lets my click the mouse anywhere on the page
<TheFuzzball> nano is easy, and there's nothing wrong with that :p
<DanaG> Well, if X has died, you have to fix it.
<Jucato> RawSewage: in the event that you have no X :-D
<RawSewage> oh
<TheFuzzball> yea, while were on the subject of X, how do you fix the problem of it not starting when you boot?
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). The fixed package should now be available on all servers/mirrors
<RawSewage> that should be fixed
<Jucato> If you can't start X server after doing a very recent update of xserver-xorg-core, you need to downgrade that package to the last working version. Once you've reached the Kubuntu logo with a static progress bar on a black background, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login in. Then use this command to downgrade: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<Jucato> it should have been fixed by now
<Jucato> hmm... let me update that info...
<TheFuzzball> yea, I did do an update of xserver-xorg-core
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: when?
<TheFuzzball> when I upgraded to KDE 3.5.4 about 2 days ago
<juhakki> is there in kubuntu some kind of hardware profile..and i had tried to find it in system settings, but didn't success to find it..
<TheFuzzball> there are 7 updates available, maybe that will fox it
<TheFuzzball> fix*
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: it should be fixed now.
<TheFuzzball> am updating now
<Jucato> juhakki: try KInfoCenter (K Menu > System)
<Jucato> For those upgrading to the new xserver-xorg-core, make sure that the version you will be upgrading to is 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (take note of the last number). The fixed package should now be available on all servers/mirrors
<juhakki> the point is that there is a memory card reader which is not connected now, that i could check what reader that is, and then would check if there's any drivers fot r it
<TheFuzzball> ohh, has Amarok 1.4.2 come in fox kubuntu yet?
<Jucato> TheFuzzball: it won't, unfortunately
<TheFuzzball> why??
<Jucato> dunno?
<Jucato> no one has time to package it for Dapper? I'm not sure
<TheFuzzball> that is bloody annoying, I was waiting for that
<TheFuzzball> although it does need a newer version of libtunepimp
<Jucato> well, it's not always easy to provide bleeding edge packages. they have to make sure it doesn't hose down the system
<TheFuzzball> I suppose
<TheFuzzball> I'll just build it for source
<Jucato> yep
<TheFuzzball> although last time I had a problem with that
<TheFuzzball> there was a problem with libtunepimp
<Jucato> RawSewage: it worked except for QtCurve and the icons, which I don't have installed
<Jucato> RawSewage: so it sort of confirms my observation
<RawSewage> Jucato, I dont have  those either.  I didnt know there was more to it
<RawSewage> oh, yeah,  I remember
<RawSewage> on his website he mentions that
<RawSewage> I didnt do any of that
<Jucato> err.. I think I mentioned that earlier...
<root_> hi all.. i need help. my pc will only start up X in recovery mode
<root_> i tryed upgrading | degrading the xserver-xorg-core but it didnt help
<alex_> could anyone give me a hand with resizing an ext3 partition?
<root_> Your X broken, the fix is to update again. (make sure dapper-updates repo. is enabled ??
<root_> how does that add look like?
<fyyrest0rm> can someone explain to me what i need to do to format a secondary hdd? Its mounted, i ran qtparted but it's not seeing it.
<root_> deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted ?
<ironfroggy> is there any authoring software in the repo?
<fritsch> fyyrest0rm: please umount it
<fritsch> fyyrest0rm: then format it (ext3 example) mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdX , where the X is your umount partition you want to format
<fritsch> fyyrest0rm: after that you can try mounting: sudo mount /dev/hdX /media/hdX (if the direcotry exists)
<root_> help please
<fritsch> root_: what is the problem?
<fritsch> root_: could not see it
<root_> X crashes ... i can only log into X when im in recoverymode.. else it just freezes
<fritsch> root_: ah okay, saw it
<fritsch> root_: make sure the following line in /etc/apt/sources.list is uncommented:
<fritsch> root_: deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<fritsch> root_: after that: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fritsch> root_: done
<root_> it is.. and i have done thouse 2 commands..
<fritsch> root_: what says: dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg-core
<root_> i can do them again,, if there has been any updates the last 8 housers.
<fritsch> root_: please give me the output from the above command
<root_> i have degraded the xserver to  1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<root_> cos someone told me it would fix things,
<PC> hi ya all
<root_> but it didnt fix anything
<waylandbill> I feel like I'm the only one who didn't get caught by that xserver "upgrade" .. seems like everyone's having that problem
<root_> dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg-core
<root_> ii  xserver-xorg-core                      1.0.2-0ubuntu10                         X.Org X server -- core server
<PC> du u know why amorak wont play on a default 6.06 instalation?
<fritsch> root_: this version should work fine
<fritsch> root_: dog: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<fritsch> root_: no X again?
<Jucato> PC, you need libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> and to install that, you need to enable multiverse
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<PC> there comes sound thru notifications, thou?
<fritsch> root_: working?
<root_> fritsch,  i have none loginmanager.
<root_> i use startx
<fritsch> root_: okay try this, please
<fritsch> root_: not working, i think?
<Jucato> PC: install libxine-extracodecs. but you have to enable "multiverse"
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<root_> fritsch, no i need to reboot,,  but i havent changed any thing now,, so i guess it wount work cos it didnt 15 min ago
<fritsch> root_: could you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fyyrest0rm> <-- blondenoob moment..guess qtparted and cfdisk like to be run as superuser lol
<waylandbill> PC, you're trying to play an mp3 or something?
<fritsch> root_: okay try this, try to fetch xserver-xorg updates version 10.4
<fritsch> root_: and report you log file, if possible
<root_> fritsch, your not getting it.. my pc freezes when i try to start it up normaly,, i mean it freezes when i run startx or kdm or what ever that uses X
<fritsch> root_: okay! this is a very other problem
<fritsch> root_: nothing to do with the xserver-xorg-core
<fritsch> root_: did you install new display drivers or change something in your config?
<PC> wayla yes thats problem
<root_> fritsch, no.
<fritsch> root_: "it just stopped working (TM)"
<fritsch> root_: that`s odd
<root_> fritsch, it set to use nv driver in xorg
<fritsch> root_: which display driver do you use?
<fritsch> root_: okay, you used nvidie before?
<root_> and it works now in recovery mode
<root_> fritsch, yes
<fritsch> root_: try "vesa" instead
<fyyrest0rm> to be able to use the drive from both windows and linux I want to format fat32, yeah?
<fritsch> root_: it works, cool ... mmh
<waylandbill> PC, ok. yes. then you need to look at the restricted formats link that came up.
<root_> fritsch, i have used nvidia before
<Jucato> PC: have you tried the links that I've mentioned, twice?
<fritsch> root_: okay, so it locks up with nvidia only?
<waylandbill> PC, as well as the multiverse repository link too.
<root_> fritsch, no
<root_> fritsch, it looks up nomattre what driver i use
<fritsch> root_: from on day to the other ...
<waylandbill> PC, you can use "EasyUbuntu" script, but some people find that it doesn't work for them.
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fritsch> root_: you tried the vesa driver?
<root_> fritsch, it happend yesterday after a upgrade
<root_> fritsch, i cant live with the vesa driver when i have a nvidia card :P
<fritsch> root_: but vesa works?
<waylandbill> root_, he means to use the vesa to try it out, not use it permanently. :-D
<fritsch> waylandbill: thx
<fritsch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<root_> fritsch, ok i'll try vesa.
<root_> fritsch, i'll be back
<fritsch> root_: Terminator told so, too
<mt> how to uninstall the mysql 5.0 i want install the mysql 3.23.xx for some reason.
<mt> ....
<PC> jucato it takes slow. bussy. work with vira on nokia 9300.need 2 type everyting cant copy.
<siko> .
<octan> fritsch, ;D it started X with vesa now
<fritsch> octan: cool
<fritsch> octan: now lets debug
<octan> fritsch, so it looks like my nvidia drivers are scrwed
<octan> ?
<fritsch> octan: change to nivida again and try booting
<fritsch> octan: could be, does not have to be ;-) just try again to be sure
<Jucato> PC: first, read this page:
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<octan> just restart X?
<fritsch> octan: you use the ubuntu nvidia driver? or build from theri script?
<octan> fritsch, ubunu ones
<octan> *ubuntu
<fritsch> octan: okay, have a try, if it "still" locks
<octan> restarting X
<dave> question about grub, menu.lst and kopt. anyone able to help?
<fritsch> dave: yes
<fritsch> dave you add additional options behind the #kopt line ...
<fritsch> dave: after that just do: sudo update-grub
<fritsch> dave: so that they get written for every entry
<fritsch> dave: don` t uncommend the "#" before kopt, this is important
<fritsch> dave: min looks like this: # kopt=root=/dev/hda2 ro resume2=swap:/dev/hda5
<fritsch> octan: working?
<octan> hrr. my kernels are upgraded too :P i booted into the wrong kernel :P
<fritsch> no new kernel for me?
<octan> and now it complains about kernel modules for nvidia
<octan> apt-get install nvidia?
<octan> fritsch i was using the kernel 2.6.22-386. now it says 2.6.26-386
<fritsch> octan: ohh, the other was very, very old
<fyyrest0rm> whats the correct line for a newly formatted ext3 drive in fstab?
<fyyrest0rm> this is what it currently has: /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<octan> fritsch, so how do i get the nvidia kernel modules for this kernel version?
<fritsch> octan: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<dave> kopt=root=/dev/hda6 2.6
<octan> ops.. i tould you the wrong kernel versions :P forgot to put 15 in the middle
<volodya> hello! I can't seem to connect to WPA networks unless I manually run wpa_supplicant.  Can somebody tell how wpa_supplicant is supposed to be run automatically?
<dave> fritsch: want to have irqpoll set with this so i don't have to put it in each kernal upgrade/update this is my line i have outside of the magic bit and this is the kernal i'm using
<fritsch> dave: dave, yes just do  # kopt=root=/dev/hda2 ro irqpoll
<fritsch> dave: after this: sudo update-grub
<volodya> I see /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wpa_supplicant, but that does not seem to work (no wpa_supplicant in "ps" output)
<fritsch> dave: dont`t change the # before the entry
<fritsch> volodya: it just gets started, when there is a wpa connection to use ...
<fritsch> volodya: for using wpa connections, i cann suggest you to use: network-manager with knetworkmanager
<fritsch> volodya: a rocking combination, if your card is supported well
<fritsch> octan: working?
<octan> fritsch, thank you man.. ;D it works now
<fritsch> octan: no problem, on beer :-)
<octan> :)
<dave> fitsch: okay i had the kopt outside of the magic bit 'cause of my experience with w2k - every kernal update i'd have to re-enter the lines in menu.lst, thought this'd be simplar thing so had line above the start of magic lines like i do with w2k entry
* fritsch if i every meet you guys, i will be drunk like hell
<fritsch> dave: working now#?
<volodya> fritsch: installking knetworkmanager now, let's see how it goes.
<fritsch> volodya: to get it work, you have to comment out! your wireless interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<fritsch> volodya: after this: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart && sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<fritsch> volodya: just comment out every line from your wlan device
<fritsch> volodya: mine looks like this:
<fritsch> auto lo
<fritsch> iface lo inet loopback
<fritsch> volodya: the rest ist done by network-manager
<dave> not tried it yet...
<fritsch> dave: you already run sudo update-grub?
<dave> fritsch: just added the irqpoll to end of #kopt line and now just done the sudo update-grub, came back that it's found all kernal i have AND no errors reported, THANK DUDE :)
<fritsch> dave: no probe, one beer :-)
<waylandbill> fritsch: you're gonna have all the beer in the world at this rate. ;-)
<fritsch> waylandbill: hehe, you got it
<dave> two burbons ... as the song goes :)
<waylandbill> fritsch: don't be stingy now.
<fritsch> dave: in germany we have a song: "There is no beear on hawai ..."
* fritsch looks up stingy
<dave> firtsch: two burbons .... as the song goes :)
<fritsch> dave: hehe, oki i take a burbon, too ... but don` t know the song
<fyyrest0rm> can someone please tell me whats wrong with this line? I get "mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" ..... /dev/hdb1 /home/storm/hdb1   ext3defaults,umask=007,noatime 0 0
<waylandbill> fritsch: by not being stingy, you'd share. :-)
<fritsch> waylandbill: i` ll do
<fritsch> waylandbill: kubuntu party and <joke> "GPLed drinking" </joke>
<fritsch> waylandbill: because it is free
<waylandbill> LOL
<waylandbill> a new twist to "free beer"... :-)
<dave> fitsch man it's an oldie sung by a yank and in the song he meantions the two burbons and one beer or one beer and two burbons, you'd probably know it if you heard it
<volodya> fritsch: knetworkmanager does not seem to work. It stops in "Activation stage: Configuring device" stage when I try to connect
<volodya> Any logs I can look at?
<waylandbill> dave, actually it's one bourbon, one shot and one beer.
<fritsch> volodya: /var/log/syslog
<fritsch> volodya: is it a WPA connection?
<fritsch> volodya: what wireless hardware do you have?
<volodya> yes, it's WPA
<waylandbill> one scotch I meant.
<dave> waylandbill: YOU GOT IT!!!! shit i knew i had something missing :)
<waylandbill> and it's george thoroughgood
<fritsch> volodya: mmmh, the wpa_supplicant in dapper is more or less (not good), as it is network-manager
<waylandbill> haven't heard that song in ages. :-D
<fritsch> volodya: i backported edgy wpa_supplicant and network-manager
<dave> waylandbill: how good are you dude, and me and my wife have it on tape too dam! just found it.
<fujiko> x vedere i comandi??
<volodya> fritsch: the log say, anoung other: "association took too long (>60s), failing activation
<fritsch> volodya: oh yes :-) i know this problem
<volodya> fritsch: do you recommend getting newer versions?
<fritsch> volodya: what ist your hardware/driver
<fujiko> qualcuno mi da una mano x favore?
<waylandbill> dave, tape?!? I've not seen one of those in ages either. Had tons of em when I was younger too.
<fritsch> volodya: your wirelss card i want to know
<waylandbill> heck. I even remember using a tape to store data on a Vic-20... good lord, I'm getting old. LOL!
<fujiko> help me pleasee
<volodya> fritsch: this is "Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN mini-card" in Dell D620 wth broadcom chip that's known to Linux only by PCI id, which is:
<fritsch> you use it with ndiswrapper?
<volodya> :4311
<volodya> yes, I used ndiswrapper since bcm43xx does not work at all
<fritsch> volodya: okay, so we can try something...
<volodya> fritsch: note that if I run wpa_supplicant by hand and use "wlanassistant", it can connect
<kaning> Hi i just installed kubuntu on my dell inspiron 640m but the display is poor fonts are really blurry, any suggestions
<dave> waylandbill: well i'm about 10 years behind with getting onto MP3 hand wagon :) and just (over last 2 years getting mp3 versions of songs i have on tape
<fritsch> volodya: yes, this is a very annyoing problem in network-manager
<fritsch> volodya: had this issue the last few days, too
<fritsch> volodya: http://fritschserver.homelinux.org/~fritsch/wpa/
<fritsch> volodya: try these two packages for better luck, if not, i`ll set online the egy network-manager for dapper ported
<waylandbill> dave, I'm a little behind on the latest stuff too, but did get an iPod last night, so I'm on my way now.. I guess.
<fritsch> volodya: downloaded and installed?
<volodya> fritsch: in progress
<fritsch> volodya: okay, hopefully they do not have other depends ... as dhcpd or sth. else, but let` s try ..
<kaning> hello
<kaning> just installed kubuntu and the display is blurry
<kaning> any help?
<Jucato> !info lyx > Jucato
<ubotu> lyx: High Level Word Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Jucato> err... sorry about that
<volodya> fritsch: wpagui depends on newer Qt, is that package really needed?
<fritsch> volodya: no not needed
<volodya> wpasupplicant installed without problems
<fritsch> volodya: which package does it want exactly? the wpagui?
<fritsch> volodya: so just try again in network-manager
<volodya> wpagui depends on libqt4-core (>= 4.1.2); however:
<volodya>   Package libqt4-core is not installed.
<fritsch> volodya: okay, ths is included in kde3.5.4 ... you don`t have these installed
<fritsch> volodya: sudo apt-get install libqt4-core fixes it ...
<dave> waylandbill: tapes and LP's those where the days, remeber taping songs off of LP's to have in the car
<fritsch> dave: this was very nice
<fritsch> dave: in this time you "estimated" every single song ...
<fritsch> dave: today you click on amarok last.fm mixerplugin and just listen ...
<waylandbill> dave, I remember someone making a winamp filter to put the "scratches" in your mp3, to make it sound more "right".
<Jucato> O_O
<fritsch> :-)
<fritsch> alternatively you can "work" your surround system with a hammer ..
<waylandbill> hehe
<dave> fritsch: i'm an old grey haired old fart :) and remeber more of what i souldn't and less of what i should
<fritsch> dave: grey haired, how old are you?
<dave> waylandbill: think i remember some telling me about it too.
<volodya> fritsch: I get the same problem after updating package
<fritsch> dave: what is a fart? does not sound nice, though
<dave> fritch 43 but wife & kids makes ya grey real fast :)
<fritsch> volodya: what error?
<fritsch> dave: hehe, nearly as old as me ...
<volodya> fritsch: still that one about "association took too long"
<fritsch> volodya: okay, so we have to "try" new network-manager version
<Jucato> hehehe! the bots went on a break
<fritsch> volodya: wait, i` ll search
<Jucato> is there a way to make OO.o Writer open multiple documents in the same window rather than opening a new one for each?
<dave> fritsch New Zealand/Australian slang for some who you consider is old and slow or is young and slow as in com on you old fart and person is 18 yrs
<waylandbill> fritsch: a fart is flatulence, but it's not the same thing when you combine it with "old" .. it's just slang then.
<fritsch> ah! okay got it
<dave> waylandbill where are you in the world ?
<waylandbill> dave, New York
<dave> waylandbill: Oh thought you might have been down my way for some reason.
<fritsch> volodya: stil there?
<octan> how does msn works? is it posseble to set up and msn server on linux? using etc postfix?
<waylandbill> dave, nope. small, small town where the only way to put it on the map is to smack a fly on it at that spot.
<fritsch> volodya: reload the url
<fritsch> volodya: untar the files and install everything, but not the dhcp server inside there
<dave> waylandbill: well at least you get your country on the maps, ours is left off altogether sometimes, if you can find Australia look right and you'll see us :)
<Asgard> lol
<Jucato> but new zealand is soooo beautiful... geographically speaking
<dave> waylandbill: i live in chch, lovely garden city in south island, home of the US Antartic support programme for Mcmurdo station  and scott base (NZ's base)
<fritsch> Lord of the rings, was very impressive
<Asgard> i want to move there
<dave> jucato: yup it is and we have been hit hard with snow so from where i live in chch there are @ 4 or 5 ski fields with in 4 hrs drive
<Jucato> it's one of my sister's fantasies, to be able to tour New Zealand, after seeing "The Making of the Lord of the Rings" on the DVD's
<dave> fritsch: yup
<waylandbill> yeah... NZ looks nice in photos.
<volodya> fritsch: so I should install everything including dhcp client, but excluding dhcp server, right?
<fritsch> volodya: yes
<fritsch> volodya: should work, just tried it on a dapper system ...
<dave> Asgard: well why not do a working hoilday see some of the place suss the locals out then amke up your mind
<fritsch> volodya: if there are errors: sudo apt-get -f install
<fritsch> volodya: after that: sudo dpkg -i * again
<Asgard> Yeah i think i will thx
<redondo81> Anyone know where I can find this dir (/.kde/share/apps/konsole)?Thanks
<volodya> fritsch: should I have install dchp-relay? It ask some questions I don't understand ;-)
<fritsch> volodya: no, not needed
<waylandbill> redondo81: in your home folder
<redondo81> no,there isn't!
<redondo81> I have to copy a schema file..
<satempler> what do I need to get my laptop keys to work (eg volume and mute etc)
<Jucato> redondo81: actually it's ~/.kde/share/apps/konsole
<Jucato> you forgot the "~"
<redondo81> I try, wait
<satempler> any one
<waylandbill> redondo81: the . in the .kde makes it not appear in your browser.
<redondo81> ok I found it, thanks:)
<satempler> i know the work in linux because they work in gnome
<Jucato> "~" is a shortcut/alias for "/home/<current_user>/"
<dave> redondo81: thought it'd be cp .kde/....../
<Jucato> dave and waylandbill, he just forgot the ~
<waylandbill> yeah. I see that
<Jucato> ^_
<Jucato> errr.... ^_^
<waylandbill> This page shows photos taken just down the road from me: http://members.aol.com/pbonadonna/lake.html
<fritsch> volodya: working?
<waylandbill> Don't know the kids in the one photo though.. they aint mine. :-D
<dave> jucato: something i've learnt to nite, didn't know about that.
<Jucato> dave: that's kool :-D
<volodya> fritsch: nope :-(
<fritsch> volodya: error messages?
<fritsch> volodya: every package installed?
<volodya> fritsch: just the same message in log
<fritsch> volodya: do you "insert the password" in plaintext? or in hex
<redondo81> I copied the schema file in the dir and now it says me to open the konsole, but I don't know how?!?
<volodya> fritsch: plaintext
<fritsch> volodya: okay, lets try it in "hex"
<fritsch> volodya: wait
<Jucato> redondo81: K Menu > System > Konsole
<redondo81> but it runs the comand promt
<volodya> fritsch: how do I get hex password?
<Jucato> redondo81: that's Konsole
<fritsch> volodya: ill try
<fritsch> volodya: just wait a short moment
<redondo81> the instructions says :
<redondo81> 3. Open the konsole and select Settings -> Schema -> Embassy
<redondo81> 4. Select Settings -> Save as Default
<fritsch> volodya: but the packages are now all installed?
<dave> waylandbill: just been to website, lovely country, put single story houses and it could be in central otago ( lakes district)
<fritsch> volodya: then please install knetworkmanager from my site ... too the new on from edgy
<Jucato> redondo81: Konsole is a terminal/command line program
<fritsch> volodya: after that, please restart knetworkmanager (close, open again)
<volodya> fritsch: yes, all, except for -server and -relay
<redondo81> ok ok, I understood
<Jucato> redondo81: there's a menu at that top of the window. Settings is there
<redondo81> Sorry, but I'm a newbie
<redondo81> ;)
<fritsch> volodya: okay, please get the knetworkmanager ...
<Jucato> redondo81: it's ok
<redondo81> :)
<volodya> fritsch: getting...
<waylandbill> redondo81: everyone was a noob at some point
<Jucato> and still a noob in some aspects
<satempler> what do I need to get my laptop keys to work (eg volume and mute etc)
<volodya> fritsch: knetworkmanager depends on kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.3-1); however:
<fritsch> volodya: you haven`t kde-3.5.4 installed?
<volodya>  Version of kdelibs4c2a on system is 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18
<fritsch> volodya: okay, so don`t install it, just do sudo apt-get -f install and install the default one again
<fritsch> volodya: okay, you have the "dapper default"
<volodya> fritsch: do should I go "apt-get -f install" and then install that .deb again?
<fritsch> volodya: no, apt-get -f install
<fritsch> volodya: and after that install the default dapper knetworkmanager
<fritsch> volodya: done?
<fritsch> volodya: please just reboot your laptop ... just to be sure
<volodya> fritsch: packages are being downloaded.
<waylandbill> satempler: depends on the model. not all are supported
<fritsch> volodya: okay
<volodya> fritsch: just to make sure, how do I get what's "default dapper knetworkmanager"
<fritsch> volodya: packages?
<satempler> waylandbill: works by default in Ubuntu
<fritsch> volodya: just do sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<satempler> this is why I know it works
<satempler> but when I press the key the hex code doesn't apper
<fritsch> volodya: but keep wpa_supplicant and network-manager instlled (the ones you downloaded from me)
<fritsch> volodya: all done?
<satempler> do i need to log out and log back in for keyboard layout to work ?
<nagyv> Hello! I had once this same problem, but now I do not want to reboot. I have the System menu on the panel, and it is empty. How can I populate it? Actually at every startup I get a notice that there was a problem with the panel. I thought that it is because of Skype (it seemd to start wrongly), but now I am not sure of this any more.
<fritsch> open a terminal
<fritsch> volodya: and type wpa_passphrase "your wlan id" "plaintextpassword"
<fritsch> volodya: this will out put the hex values, perhaps you have better luck with them
<dave> satempler: have you tried looking to see if you and bind keys to action via kinfo centre?
<volodya> fritsch: ok, given me two mins for reboot
<fritsch> volodya: yes
<satempler> dave: how do i do that
<nagyv> satempler: you have to run xev, and then find the codes and set their functinality with xmodmap. wait a but, I will give you a link
<satempler> ok
<Jucato> has anyone noticed that amarok and k3b's splash screens no longer appear? even if I enable it in amarok, it still won't show
<satempler> intresting now my mute key works
<fritsch> volodya: i had the same problem, but the new packages and a new "windows driver from cisco" fixed it for me
<fritsch> volodya: you are using the newest inf for your wireless in ndiswrapper
<dave> satempler: good to see someone else helped, i was guessing of a way to help :)
<volodya> fritsch: the latest one I can get from Dell site
<fritsch> volodya: okay get it and install it, but first if it is not working now
<fritsch> volodya: you got the one with wpa_passphrase?
<fritsch> volodya: to convert it into hex?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i cant reproduce that with 1.4.2 of amarok.  i think that got fixed
<satempler> nagyv: what about kmilo
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh.. guess I have to wait then :-D
<fritsch> Hobbsee: don`t get a splash screen either
<Hobbsee> Jucato: there are dapper debs
<Hobbsee> fritsch: did you enable it?  try removing amarokrc
<jujimufu> in apt's cache, there is a quake II. Is this the real game, or just a demo?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: wargh 200 gb of music to reload in ...
<Jucato> I'd rather wait though ehehe
<dave> another question for you all good folk, using kaffeine and want to see a .mov file, get errors referring to decodes, cannot find anything using gstreamer
<Hobbsee> Jucato: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<fritsch> Hobbsee: sorry, wrong alarm ... it is working
<Hobbsee> fritsch: :)
<volodya> fritsch: heh, now knetworkmanager does not even show any wireless networks to connect too. Maybe commenting out wlan0 should be reverted?
<nagyv> satempler: this is a work in progress, look for the special keys part: http://www.rajk.uni-corvinus.hu/~nagyv/tmp/thePerfectDesktop-howtoforge.html
<fritsch> volodya: just wait a little bit
<fritsch> volodya: your ndiswrapper modul is loaded?
<fritsch> volodya: what gives: iwlist wlan0 scan?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: thanks. I'll look into it. I read that blog entry this morning (here) and thought it only had .deb for Edgy
<volodya> fritsch: ndiswrapper module is gone somehow, although it was auto-loaded this morning, let me modprobe it
<fritsch> volodya: oki
<Hobbsee> Jucato: edgy got done first
<Jucato> heheh naturally
<Jucato> oooh another GPG key to add! ^_^
<gerardo> ciao a tutti
<Jucato> Riddel's was getting lonely by itself :-D
<fritsch> Does for anyone "weekalarm" the amarok script work?
<gerardo> bye
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm presuming it's safe to try and upgrade?
<fritsch> I think there is perhaps a python version conflict, i don`t get alarmed for getting up
<fritsch> Jucato: imbrandon said yesterday: solid release noe show stoppers
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i've not tested it myself, it seems so though
<fritsch> Jucato: i use them ssince 3 hours, no crash, just playing
<fritsch> Jucato: playlist updating etc. works correctly, too
<fritsch> volodya: modprobed?
<Jucato> kool
<Jucato> trying it out now
<dave> how do you watch a mov file with kaffeine, getting errors referring to decodes, search adept and found nothing, using gstrreamer too
<dave> opeNZ: gidday fellow kiwi :)
<Jucato> dave: have you installed the w32codecs?
<dave> jucato: well i did look for those via adept, thought they might've been in a deb file but haven't seen them
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> dave: it's not in the repositories, for legal reasons
<Jucato> dave: see the RestrictedFormats link and scroll down to the part that mentions w32codecs
<dave> ubotu and jucato thanks for the pointers, I just didn't know where to find 'em
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.1-2 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 124 kB
<fritsch> volodya: mmh?
<Jucato> lol ubotu....
<Jucato> dave: ubotu's a bot, btw...
<OpeNZ> gday dave :)
<fritsch> :-)
* fritsch even bots have feelings *g*
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato>   ubotu doesn't, though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't, though - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> "*g*"  ??
<dave> jucato: well i didn't know shows you how mucxh time i don't come here, oppps wife coming to bed time for the light to go off.....
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> bye dave ehehe
<fritsch> volodya: have to go now ... if this does not work, try the latest "inf" for the ndiswrapper
<fritsch> volodya: and if nothing works, just uninstall the network-manager stuff
<waylandbill> later dave
<volodya> fritsch: still doesn't work :-( Thanks for help, I'll try digging in that direction
<Asgard> ubotu xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fritsch> volodya: you got your card up?
<fritsch> volodya: finding the wireless, but cannot come it with WPA Personal setting...
<volodya> fritsch: yes, the card is up, but it still can't connect
<Asgard> i like ubotu
<fritsch> volodya: here it fixed the new "info" from cisco ... perhaps could be good luck for you
<fritsch> volodya: bye! have to go
<volodya> fritsch: thanks, and bye!
* fritsch has to wash dishes
<Asgard> ubotu bzimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bzimage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> ??
<jujimufu> wth
<jujimufu> !bzimage
<fritsch> Asgard: try kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bzimage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<dave> nite nite folks, thanks for your help.
<Jucato> bye dave!
<Asgard> i no wot it is i just wanted to see if it new i like the bot i want one
<fritsch> dave: bye ... far* ... tz ;-)
<Jucato> lol
<waylandbill> lol.. "if you're convinced you do"
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee_
<buz> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<Hobbsee> !no amarok is <reply>  amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<Hobbsee> there we go
<Jucato> ehehe
<Asgard> WOW
<Jucato> Hobbsee: won't it be put in the Kubuntu website?
<waylandbill> :)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: could you do the same with kopete packages?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: eventually
<fritsch> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete is Kopete 0.12 testing packages at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/
<Jucato> oh kool! splash skreen
<Hobbsee> fritsch: what, build them for dapper?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: they are very outdated
<fritsch> Hobbsee: there are 0.12.1 packages in KDE-354 from riddle
<Hobbsee> fritsch: true that.  i'm not sure if we have kopete 0.12.2 packages for dapper, do we?
<unix_infidel> hey Hobbsee :)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i have .. but not officially build
<Hobbsee> fritsch: ah yes, but not 0.12.2
<buz> i take it there are no "official" amarok 1.4.2 debs for dapper yet
<Hobbsee> right, yeah, well you'd need kde 3.5.4 for them, so...
<Hobbsee> buz: there are
<Hobbsee> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<Hobbsee> they just need to be copied to kubuntu.org
<Jucato> buz: that's as "official" as it will get
<buz> damn me
<buz> you updated it just after i installed it ;)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i expect they will get copied
<buz> uhm queried for it
<Jucato> hm.. It's a first release that won't be coming from Riddel... it's a first!
* Hobbsee doesnt have ssh access to that server
<Hobbsee> Jucato: actually, it's not
<fritsch> Hobbsee: I just built your edgy kopete for dapper, you remember?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: imbrandon did 1.4.1 packages too, iirc
<Hobbsee> fritsch: true that
<fritsch> Hobbsee: not just, some time ago
<Jucato> oooh
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> now i remember
<fritsch> Hobbsee: apachelogger has made them, but where are theses...?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: hase made some, but did never see them official
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I guess when it was signed by Riddel by the time it was posted in Kubuntu.org?
<Jucato> (heheh now you're being plagued by questions!)
<buz> are these amarok debs safe?
<Hobbsee> buz: yes
<Jucato> definitely safe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that, i think...
<Hobbsee> buz: they were made by kubuntu developers
<buz> i take your word for it ;)
<Hobbsee> fritsch: i dont exactly trust apachelogger's stuff.
<Jucato> hmm... I wonder... I'm presuming FLAC still won't play?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: oki
<Jucato>  @_@
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no idea
<buz> yeah libvisual support
<Jucato> ehehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: if you find a way to make it work, do tell
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I think the consesus was just to take the source for xine 1.1.2 from edgy and compile it
<Hobbsee> i hear backports are being fixed now, actually
<buz> has anyone gotten strigi to compile on dapper?
<fritsch> Jucato: tried flac just now ... did not work
<fritsch> Jucato: no audio channel it tells me
<buz> btw speaking of amarok, how do i get lastfm buttons in the gui? i see them when i click on the tray icon
<buz> right clicking on the stream works as well
<redondo81> anyone knows a program as Roboform(to fill web-form and remember password) for linux?
<fritsch> Jucato: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210683&page=2
<redondo81> ???
<redondo81> no one!?!?
<Jucato> redondo81: KWalletManager
<Jucato> it's installed by default
<redondo81> thanks , I search it now
<fritsch> Jucato: it works with this patch ...
<fritsch> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> fritsch: pong
<fritsch> Hobbsee: this patch fixes flac
<fritsch> Hobbsee: http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=16315&action=view
<redondo81> I am not able to find KWalletManager...where I can find it??!!
<fritsch> Hobbsee: just installed packages, where this is incorparated, and working
<fritsch> Hobbsee: shall i point imbrandon to them, or are the also relevant for edgy?
<redondo81> But it remeber only the password or it fill also other form like Name etc..
<knob> hello all
<redondo81> ?
<knob> i'm having this problem when ever i go to watch an online video from the side it cant find the plugin, when i install the plugin it cant find one, does anyone have any idea how to make these online movies work.. oh yeh i;m using firefox
<fritsch> knob: for firefox you havfe to install mozilla-mplayer
<fritsch> knob: for konqueror this works out of the box ...
<knob> ok thanks, shal, do that now
<knob> : )
<Hobbsee> fritsch: can you add that to the FLAC bug, and change the packagename to xine-lib please?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i have a look
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i do not have the permissions to change a bugreport?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i think you mean this one: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/52365
<Hobbsee> fritsch: you should do
* fritsch trying again
<Hobbsee> fritsch: is it working on edgy?
<kaning> new kubuntu insallation looks blurry on my screen any help?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: oh yeah, i see.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: did, as you suggested
<redondo81> Can you tell me a form filler for linux?
<Hobbsee> fritsch: ah, you did it that way..
* Hobbsee marks it as a dupe of the other listed bug report anyway
<fritsch> Hobbsee: sorry, did not to know how to do other ...
<Hobbsee> fritsch: it's okay :)
* fritsch *happy*
<heras> Hi all.
<yeager_> hello
<acersales> hi i am typing a 'clear' command on the console and gettting the error 'terminal is not a console'
<jujimufu> acersales: lol :D
<jujimufu> acersales: try cls
<acersales> cls :D is for windows rite ?
<jujimufu> acersales: lol :D so what? heh :) cls is for basic as well D:
<jujimufu> *:D
<acersales> but there is no command with this name
<waylandbill> b.a.s.i.c.? does anyone still use that?
<jujimufu> waylandbill: YEAH1
<jujimufu> waylandbill: BASIC pwns a$$ :D
<waylandbill> :)
<acersales> any idea guyz ?
<Jucato[Away] > acersales: this from a default Konsole?
<waylandbill> is this a console window, or one of the VT's?
<Jucato[Away] > he's gone..
<Jucato[Away] > I'm gone too...
<Jucato[Away] > ^_^
<Pensacola> I'm looking for a piece of software that can emulate a virtual cd drive
<Asgard> Good Luck
<Jucato>  @_@
<Pensacola> can anyone recommend one?
<Asgard> i wish there was one pell
<Jucato> I think it's possible to mount ISO's w/o any 3rd party software
<Pensacola> I'm looking to mount ccd images :)
<xanic_> what?
<Pensacola> http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/ looks promising
<Jucato> oh, now that's harder...
<xanic_> need help
<waylandbill> mount the iso as a loop device
<waylandbill> oh... ccd. :-D
<Jucato> just in case you're interested with mounting ISO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountIso
<Pensacola> thx, that can always come in handy
<fyyrest0rm> anyone feeling generous? I need a little help with timezones. I've tried and tried and no matter what zone I try I can't get the time right lol
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: what do you mean? you're supposed to use your own timezone...
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: yes i understand that..I'm in Central time zone..but when I use America/US  Central  the time is still off
<fyyrest0rm> by an hour
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: err.. aren't you supposed to be on DST?
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: umm..yeah I suppose I would be lol
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: this is why I should never try to do stuff on zero sleep :)
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: ehehe!
<Jucato> I just don't know how to set it to adjust according to DST
<Jucato> I never had the need to... ^_^
<waylandbill> Pensacola: this may be of use: https://sourceforge.net/projects/ccd2iso
<Pensacola> I was just looking at that one
<Pensacola> trying to install it at the moment :)
<waylandbill> :-D
<Jucato> waylandbill is a mind-reader...
<Jucato> or... he's hacking into Pensacola's box, knowing what he's looking at...
<Jucato> ^_^
<Pensacola> :)
<Pensacola> can't install that one either :s
<waylandbill> fyyrest0rm: you aren't picking indiana or something that ignores DST are ya? ;-D
<Jucato> there are states that ignore DST?
<waylandbill> yup
<Jucato[Away] > wow...
<waylandbill> arizona does too I think
<Jucato[Away] > talk about confusion
<Asgard> does any1 know who is playing the new indiana jones?
<waylandbill> or parts of it anyway
<Jucato[Away] > anyway... gotta go
<Asgard> does any1 know who is playing the new indiana jones?
<Asgard> if you dont its fine :'-(
<waylandbill> imdb says Harrison Ford is
<Asgard> no no they are making a new 1
<waylandbill> he swings from vines with his walker this time I imagine. :-D
<Asgard> lol
<Asgard> ill google it
<waylandbill> Indiana Jones 4 (2008) Status:	Pre-production Status Updated:	8 March 2006
<waylandbill> that one ?
<Asgard> yup
<waylandbill> then it's the same one. We'll see how the "Ravages of Time" have treated HF. :-D
<pielgrzym> hi :)
<Asgard> so Harrison is gona use his walking stick :-(
<pielgrzym> anybody uses thunderbird?
<pielgrzym> :)
<waylandbill> pielgrzym: yup
<pielgrzym> I need to know what command line parameter makes thunderbird open a compose e-mail window automatically adding a provided attachemnt :)
<trym|work> how can I define that xscreensaver is only to run on one screen.. and the others should just be black?
<Asgard> trym|work y would you wona do that
<trym|work> because the gl screensavers lag like hell when it tries to do opengl on all monitors
<trym|work> and btw.. I think it might be kscreensaver.. not xscreensaver
<fyyrest0rm> waylandbill: nope, I was choosing straight CST..didn't take into accound daylight savings lol
<fyyrest0rm> CST6CDT did the trick
<waylandbill> pielgrzym: couldn't you use sendmail to do that?
<waylandbill> fyyrest0rm: there ya go!
<pielgrzym> waylandbill: I have an amarok script which sends music via e-mail, but id does it with ''kmail --attachment'' command. Sendmail is a similar command?
<waylandbill> pielgrzym: sendmail is a CLI utility.
<waylandbill> it (and I'm sure others) is used as a backend for sending mail from a script unattended. For like a webserver or a cron job.
<_lupine> !Module.symvers > _lupine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Module.symvers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pielgrzym> waylandbill: I'll check it out :)
<lupine_85> anyone know how to generate the Module.symvers file in linux-headers ?
<lupine_85> (linux-headers-2.6.15-26)
<Pensacola> thx for the help guys, I got ccd2iso up and running :)
<pielgrzym> waylandbill: I haven't got sendmail - there must be a way to trigger a default e-mail client through cl
<jujimufu> how can I install gnome on kubuntu?
<jujimufu> !gnmoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnmoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<jujimufu> !gnome-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> meh
<lupine_85> !linux-headers > lupine_85
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !linux-headers-2.6.15-26 > lupine_85
<gnomefreak> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<HymnToLife> hi guys !
<HymnToLife> can anyone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242838
<shentey> hello! i've got problems with kde sessions
<shentey> i can log into a kde session but get thrown out immediately
<shentey> can anybody help?
<HymnToLife> error message ?
<shentey> i've got a log of startkde telling me: kicker: Fatal IO error: client killed
<shentey> and ***kdesktop got signal 1 (Exiting)
<shentey> something is tellig me that a library could not be loaded
<HymnToLife> just try reinstalling kde, maybe you uninstalled a lib by mistake
<shentey> well, when i startx on the console, it kicks me out telling me that some reference count is wrong
<shentey> so i think it is caused by X
<waylandbill> could be what startx is calling
<shentey> what about: xset:  bad font path element (#76), possible causes are:
<shentey> i was able to log in some hours ago and i didn't change my system
<HymnToLife> lol
<HymnToLife> I also have a problem that appeared out of nowhere
<shentey> good hint ;-)
<Jazon_office> hi guys
<Jazon_office> whats the dif between desktop and alternate ?  also, jsut to verify, kubuntu6.x is dapper ?
<lupine_85> kubuntu6.06[.1]  is dapper, yes
<lupine_85> alternate cd doesn't have  a GUI environment. So not as pretty, but less likely to die on you
<lupine_85> good old ncurses ;)
<vishayy> and if I dont want to install the loader I have to download the alternate, right?
<HymnToLife> you'll have to install GRUB anyway
<lupine_85> vishayy: the alt-CD gives you the option
<HymnToLife> (except if you already have another *nix like system of course)
<lupine_85> so if you don't want to install the bootloader (e.g. you want to use a boot floppy, or syslinux, or something) then that's the way to go
<lupine_85> HymnToLife: you can boot linux from the NTLDR (with some modifications to it) IIRC
<lupine_85> don't need another *nix, at any rate
<Jazon_office> whats the best way to 'add' kubuntu to my laptop... I currently am running Kanotix on it, but would like to have both on, and able to share my data between the two
<baldi> hello
<HymnToLife> lupine_85, really ? I thought you could only chainload to GRUB
<lupine_85> by default :)
<lupine_85> but even so, some people prefer (E)lilo... or syslinux... or any one of a number of different bootloaders
<vishayy> theres no lilo in kubuntu?
<sleeptyper> grub
<lupine_85> there's lilo and elilo, but not installed by default
<lupine_85> ubuntu prefers grub
<vishayy> I want the gui and the option to put the loader in root partition, so I have to download the alternate but it doesnt have GUI.
<waylandbill> Jazon_office: do manual partitioning, put kubuntu in free space and put both os's in the bootloader
<HymnToLife> if you know what the bootloader is in the first place
<HymnToLife> I don't think you need a gui :p
* lupine_85 has never used the GUI version. ncurses is pretty enough :)
<HymnToLife> the GUI is hell
<waylandbill> vishayy: it's a gui on the alt-CD... just an ncurses based one.
<n8k99> is there a gui for yaboot?
<lupine_85> argh, is gb.archive.ubuntu.com going really slowly for anyone else?
<waylandbill> us.archive.ubuntu.com goes dreadfully slow once in a wihle.
<HymnToLife> < 100 ms ping for gb here
<lupine_85> oh, it pings alright... just haves for ages on Ign or Get
<lupine_85> ah, it's finished now
<lupine_85> and as for ubuntuforums.com... someone get that guy a new server! ;)
<HymnToLife> agreed
<vishayy> is this bootloader-alternate-cd things is also in ubuntu?
<Jazon_office> i have mounted my ipod as /mnt/ipod  and am able to access it now.  I want to copy my /home/user dir to it ... how can i do this from console?
<HymnToLife> Jazon_office, cp -R /home/user /mnt/ipod
<HymnToLife> will eras everything you have on it though IIRC
<Jazon_office> HymnToLife  hope not :P  'cause I'm doin it....
<Jazon_office> i tried dapper about a month ago... my laptop ran hot, so i removed it... have these issues been resolved does anyone know?
<lupine_85> CPU frequency scaling?
<synaptics> hello, are there any program for kubuntu 6.06 to check the temperature of my HDD, CPU Fan..........?
<Jucato[Away] > synaptics: try KSensors. but you need lm-sensors and hddtemp also installed
<Jucato[Away] > don't ask me how to use it, though. never got it to work on mine...
<synaptics> where can i get it Jucato[Away] 
<Jucato[Away] > T_T
<Jucato[Away] > !ksensors
<ubotu> ksensors: lm-sensors frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-9ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 292 kB, installed size 912 kB
<Jucato[Away] > !lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.9.2-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 463 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<Jucato[Away] > !hddtemp
<ubotu> hddtemp: Utility to monitor the temperature of your hard drive. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-beta14-6 (dapper), package size 45 kB, installed size 244 kB
<synaptics> ahhhhhhhhhhhh, any others?
<Jucato[Away] > afk again
<Jazon_office> if i have kubuntu on hda1, another distro on hda2, and my /home/user dir on hda3.... can i use that home dir for both distros?  or will that cause issues?
<waylandbill> Jazon_office: make a symbolic link on one to the other
<waylandbill> or easier simply put a mount point in both distro's fstab to the /dev/hda3 mounting as /home
<synaptics> how do i know if Java2TM Runtime Environment is installed?
<synaptics> how do i know if Java2TM Runtime Environment is installed? and how do i open a .jar file?
<waylandbill> synaptics: if you have aptitude you can do: aptitude search java | grep ^i
<synaptics> how do i install java?
<waylandbill> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<waylandbill> I installed java through the easy ubuntu script myself.
<sganesh> Hello
<sganesh> I am a newbie to Kubuntu
<sganesh> i have a prob in which my D-Link  card DWL-G630 does not connect to the wireless network by default
<sganesh> can anybody help me in this regard
<Kr4t05> !wifi > sganesh
<kevjava> sganesh: Mine doesn't either.  I have a WPA-protected network, and an unencrypted one, and network manager always connects to the free one by default
<sganesh> kevjava: if you get ne solution do let me know
<g-henna> hi everyone#
<g-henna> i want to use eclipse on kubuntu, but using on sun java, not on gcj; so what do i have to do to get rid of all the gcj-stuff that comes with it?
<kevjava> sganesh: As far as I know, it's a feature :) that just hasn't been implemented yet.
<kevjava> g-henna:  I had to apt-get remove the gcj to get it out of the way, then download and install eclipse manually.
<kevjava> There's probably a better way, though.
<g-henna> kevjava: so you mean not through apt-get, but just get the tar.gz?
<kevjava> Definitely install the sun-java5-jre package before installing eclipse, though.
<kevjava> Yeah.  The apt repositories seem to have gcj and normal java versions of all the eclipse stuff, though.
<g-henna> kevjava: ok. and without the gnome-libraries?
<deb> kevjava: U can choose which java to use .. Use the command to sudo update-alternatives --config java to select which java u wan to use .
<kevjava> (e.g. there's eclipse-platform and eclipse-platform-gcj).
<kevjava> deb: Thanks, that's a cool tip, I was certain there had to be an easier way to muck with those links.
<g-henna> There is only 1 program which provides java. (/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<deb> kevjava: any time :)
<g-henna> and why do i need gnome libraries to get eclipse?
<kevjava> g-henna:  The Java/SWT libraries use GTK to display native widgets.
<HymnToLife> hey folks
<g-henna> and gconf? i mean...
<HymnToLife> still no one to help me out with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242838 ?
<g-henna> i don't have gnome libs on windows or mac os, then why do i need gnome-keyring to use eclipse?
<g-henna> can i build from source and then get around these dependencies with config options?
<deb> HymnToLife: do u get any crash message or anothing like that ?
<HymnToLife> nothing at all
<HymnToLife> the panel jjjust disapears and that's it
<HymnToLife> just*
<kevjava> g-henna: If you download the huge ~98MB tar file, it should work fine without all the dependencies.  You probably don't have to build from source.
<deb> HymnToLife: I think some applet crashes and that causes the problem .
<HymnToLife> hmmm could be
<g-henna> on the eclipse-website, i can also select x86/motif; would that be better? :-)
<HymnToLife> I remember I got a Kopete crash message not long before
<HymnToLife> but Kopete works fine, I'll try disabling the tray icon for it
<HymnToLife> ok, I'll restart X and see, brb :)
<deb> HymnToLife: reinstall kicker and check ?
<KDEfanboy> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<kevjava> g-henna: xmotif is a new set of dependencies, not to mention ugly :).
<TheFuzzball> what does Amarok 1.4.2 need to run?
<TheFuzzball> software wise
<HymnToLife> deb, Kopete wasn't the problem
<HymnToLife> is there any logfile I could check
<g-henna> kevjava: hm, whether we find someone to write sth. like libswt-qt :-)
<kevjava> TheFuzzball: apt-cache show amarok => Depends: amarok-xine | amarok-engine, kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.2), libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2), libgl1-mesa | libgl1, libice6, libmysqlclient15off (>= 5.0.19-1), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.8rel), libpq4, libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.6), libsm6, libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.2-4), libtag1c2a (>= 1.4), libtunepimp2c2a (>= 0.3.0), libx11-6, libxext6, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1)
<deb> HymnToLife: May be but I don't know where . Try reinstalling kicker .
<kevjava> g-henna: That would certainly be nice.
<ashridah> where exactly does one get kde 3.5.4 for dapper? the FAQ link goes to a general ubuntu faq that's nearly useless
<TheFuzzball> how come some AVI files work in kubuntu and others don't?
<lupine_85> different codecs?
<HymnToLife> TheFuzzball, depends on the codec thas was used for encoding
<TheFuzzball> HymnToLife, well I donwloaded a file that used the div3 codec and it worked, and that was avi, but all of the other AVIs that I have don't even show what codec they use
<TheFuzzball> HymnToLife, they don't play either :)
<fritsch> !w32codecs > TheFuzzball
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, I already have the w32codecs
<HymnToLife> TheFuzzball, do you have a Windows box at hand ?
<HymnToLife> if o, use GSpot to identify the codec
<TheFuzzball> HymnToLife, yes
<TheFuzzball> HymnToLife, to my shame
<sberla> ciao gente
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: try mplayer to play these files
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, I have tried mplayer, totem, xine, kaffeine, VLC
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, and a lot more
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: mplayer show what codec they use
<manu__> try mplayer from console
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: yes what manu__ suggests
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: you installed the w32codecs correctly? the ".deb" package?
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, I did it with sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: this does not work
<fritsch> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HymnToLife> hmm funny
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: w32codecs is in no ubuntu source
<TheFuzzball> I used another resp
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: or did you add stuff to /etc/apt/sources.list
<lupine_85> plf
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, yea
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: please install the version, they suggest in this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: and restry
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, ta
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, I have already done that too
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: do you have Amd64?
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: can` t imagine why this sould not work ...
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, i386 like most people I am afraid
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: perhaps another one knows the solution
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: me, too :-) also afraid
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: btw. try mplayer in console and look if it finds the aporpriat codecs
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, k
<TheFuzzball> fritsch,  it says Failed to open LIRC support?
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: this is normal
<Jazon_office> what does cannot enable RNG mean?
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, it also said You will not be able to use your remote control.
<TheFuzzball> Playing monsterhouse-cd1.avi.
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: this is about lirc support
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: now it is player, but you don`t have a picture?
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: only hearing sound?
<TheFuzzball> freeflying, neither
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: what?
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: just stopped?
<TheFuzzball> freeflying, neither
<TheFuzzball> freeflying, no, it said it was playing, but I didn't see a picture or hear any sound
<TheFuzzball> so I stopped it after a while with ctrl c
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: did it say somtheing about the codec
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: try mplayer -vo x11 -ao alsa "video.avi"
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, no
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, ok
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, it says 91 audio & 204 video codecs
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, it says at the top
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: what gives: dpkg -l |grep mplayer
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, rc  kmplayer-base                          0.9.1.99+0.9.2-rc1-0ubuntu1              Base files for KMPlayer
<TheFuzzball> ii  mplayer                                0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8    The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<TheFuzzball> ii  mplayer-skins                          2-6                                      Skins for the Ubuntu mplayer Package
<fritsch> TheFuzzball:
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: don`t paste, only if its one line
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: what gives: dpkg -l |grep w32codecs
<sharkk> hi
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, rc  kmplayer-base                          0.9.1.99+0.9.2-rc1-0ubuntu1
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, ii  mplayer                                0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: does not matter ... mplayer is not kmplayer
<Jazon_office> hey, how big should the partition be for linux if i am using a separate partition for my home dir ???
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: dpkg -l |grep w32codecs
<fritsch> this one ...
<sharkk> im installing kubuntu on a pc where there is windows, windows use to set the hardware time to the localtime, it is possible to tell at kubuntu to see the hardware time as the local time and not as the utc?
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, ii  w32codecs                              20060611-1plf1
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: aha! this version is not my version
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: the rest is the same
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: please use the version from the restrictedFormats page and retry
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, I did
<TheFuzzball> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, which version is yours?
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: aha, so i try your version shortly ... just wait
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, k
<Jazon_office> TheFuzzball: is 4 gig big enough is home dir is on another partition?
<TheFuzzball> Jazon_office, I think you have the wrong person, and also you don't make sence
<Dr_Willis> sharkk,  yea. theres a file in /etc/ that sets the timezone. I belive theres a wiki page that details this. I always got screwed up times as well
<grothesk> Jazon_office: Depends. But I'd prefer at least 6GB.
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: this version currently on the wiki is older at least ... but wait, me tries
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: no, this ws not the problem ... it is working
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, is it libdvdcss2?
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: no, i dont think you avis need libdvdcss2
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: dpkg -i --force-all "w32codecs ...."
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, still not working
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: sorry, really no idea ...
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: have tried different file?
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, what do you mean?
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: your avi broken?
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: mplayer normally plays everything, even half finished torrent movies ...
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, I don't think so, I played an AVI file on windows and copied it to linux (samba) and it woulden't play
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: ls -larth filename.avi
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: what gives this?
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, but this SUperman AVI is working
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: so, you see ...
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: ls -larth "yourmovie.avi"
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: something went wrong while copieing 100% sure ...
<TheFuzzball> fritsch,  -rw-r--r-- 1 luke luke 388M 2006-08-22 08:44 monsterhouse-cd1.avi
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: try other movies first ...
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, nothing can go wrong with samba, there was no stalling or anything
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: if this is the only one ... something is very wrong
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: all? other movies are running?
<fritsch> TheFuzzball: "nothing can go wrong with samba" (TM)
<TheFuzzball> I only have 4 3 don't work and 1 does
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, brb, trying something
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, back...
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, I will copy the one that I have a problem with to a windows box and see if it plays
<sharkk> if i want got root access whatis the passwd?
<sharkk> im on kubuntu 6.06
<scorpion007> sharkk: root is disabled by default, you need to execute those commands using sudo
<sharkk> ok
<sharkk> but is normal that this livecd is very slow?
<blewis> it depends on your machine.  I found the live cd quite quick
<octan> do anyone know jabber?
<sharkk> how ram and what cpu?
<octan> jabber-msn is it a server? or just a gateway to existing msn accounts? i mean if i run jabber-msn can i have a msn add like octan@my.add.com?
<sharkk> i have an intel celeron 1400 MHz and 256 Mb of ram and is quite unusable
<scorpion007> sharkk: 256MB may be causing the LiveCD to run more slowly
<Dr_Willis> if you put a swap partition on  the hard drive. it would help all the live cd's a great deal. (if they saw/used it)
<sharkk> yes i know, but it is too slowly
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu/kubuntu live cd - is not that  amazing. :P
<sharkk> :)
<Dr_Willis> theres better live cds out.. but they are not ubuntu/kubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> depends on what you are doing.
<sharkk> i will hope that when the installation finish it will work well
<viola> is it possible to block a package in adept from updating?
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: kanotix uses any swap partition it finds (don't know about others)
<Jazon_office> Kubuntu shut my laptop OFF while loadig KDE..... ?!?
<Jazon_office> on reboot, I get The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly
<Jazon_office> (in X)
<Jazon_office> but it didnt go to login menu... just straight to kde, like it was in suspend mode or something??
<Jazon_office> weird.  now it is working ok...
<sj061> join #ubuntu
<xst> I'm having a strange problem: I have configured my first kubuntu box to print, through cups, at my second kubuntu box. It used to work flawlessly but suddenly all prints from the remote box is pure garbage. That is, there are some "@PJL SET" lines and nothing else. The host with the physical printer prints just fine and the test page from the printer wizard on the remote host printed a nice page too. But openoffice/acrobat/etc i
<xst> s just garbage
<xst> Any ideas on how to solve it?
<trappist> xst: if you 'print to file' to a .ps file, and say lp file.ps, does it print correctly?
<redondo81> Hi , I have a big problem, is disappered the taskbar on kde for an error and I don't know how to reload it
<cannonball> redondo81: run 'kicker' from any open terminal
<trappist> redondo81: alt-f2 and run 'kicker'
<trappist> heya cannonball
<redondo81> ok, I try now, thanks
<cannonball> trappist: morning dude
<trappist> kicker and kwin should probably figure out how to restart themselves when they crash
<cannonball> the root kde process should monitor that IMHO.
<cannonball> Weird how kicker shows up outside of the root kde process.
<xst> trappist: No, also ps-files are messed up (with just a few lines of PJL assignments and nothing more)
<trappist> xst: have you checked the cups log on the printserver?
<xst> trappist: Nothing special in the logs. :-(   I need to eat. Will be back in a moment
<redondo81> I try to lunch the command "kicker" but it says me this error :"The KDE panel (kicker) could not load the main panel due to a problem with your installation"
<redondo81> How can I do to restore the taskbar?
<trappist> redondo81: sounds bad.  you might need to mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebad and log out and back in.  all your kde settings will be lost if you do, though.  if you really hate the results or it doesn't fix it, you can mv it back.
<cannonball> redondo81: kicker *IS* the task bar.  Since it won't start, do what trappist says.
<redondo81> ok, wait
<redondo81> I'm not able to move to ~/.kde ~/.kdebad,How can I o?
<redondo81> do
<trappist> "mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebad" just like that in a console
<kubuntu_tester> hello folks
<redondo81> I digit the command and now
<kubuntu_tester> I have a problem with my digital camera sony cybershot, when I try to use it as mass storage device the linux kernel cant configure it correctly
<kubuntu_tester> no scsi-emulation is activated
<Asgard> hey can any1 tell how to run a specific command wen i log in ?
<kubuntu_tester> someone can point me about this?
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, Its ok, the files were just corrupt
<redondo81> ???
<TheFuzzball> fritsch, thanks for your help
<kubuntu_tester> I can show some output message, if needed
<redondo81> I don't know what to do, I digited the command mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebad but now what?
<trappist> redondo81: log out and back in.
<redondo81> ok
<kubuntu_tester> no one can help me? :-(
<trappist> kubuntu_tester: lsmod | grep storage
<kubuntu_tester> it is loaded trappist
<kubuntu_tester> $ lsmod | grep storage
<kubuntu_tester> usb_storage            74176  1
<kubuntu_tester> usbcore               130692  5 usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<kubuntu_tester> scsi_mod              139496  8 usb_storage,ide_scsi,sbp2,sr_mod,sg,sd_mod,ahci,libata
<trappist> kubuntu_tester: can you pastebin the last 15 or so lines of dmesg (dmesg | tail -n15)?
<kubuntu_tester> ya
<trappist> please don't paste here.
<redondo81> nothing
<redondo81> I LOG OUT and log in again
<redondo81> but the error is still there
<trappist> redondo81: have you done something recently that may have damaged your kde installation
<kubuntu_tester> trappist: ok, but it isnt a large paste :P
<redondo81> I try to install a theme and bsfx for install a theme for the tashbar
<redondo81> All was ok, but suddenly this error
<trappist> kubuntu_tester: if it's more than one or maybe two lines, please use pastebin
<redondo81> :(
<redondo81> You think I have to reinstall all the system?
<uwo> hi all - my ipod is being recognised as a canera (mime type camera) - it mounts & functions (synch w amarok) fine, but has the camera icon on desktop & panel - where do i change this?
<trappist> redondo81: I'm quite sure, since you installed a taskbar theme and your taskbar suddenly stopped working, that the two events are related
<kubuntu_tester> Aug 24 17:21:39 zeus kernel: [17183294.976000]  usb 5-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 27
<kubuntu_tester> voila'
<kubuntu_tester> only this message
<trappist> redondo81: how did you install the theme
<kubuntu_tester> no scsi emulation
<trappist> kubuntu_tester: that's everything that dmesg said?
<trappist> when you plugged the device in?
<redondo81> with KManager
<trappist> try sudo modprobe -r usb-storage && sudo modprobe usb-storage
<kubuntu_tester> about usb mass storage device yes
<trappist> redondo81: try uninstalling the theme
<redondo81> ok
<trappist> kubuntu_tester: could you just pastebin the last 15 lines of dmesg
<kubuntu_tester> yes
<kubuntu_tester> wait
<uwo> trappist: was the modprobe thing an answer to my q?
<redondo81> What is the command to lunch the menager for the installation?
<trappist> uwo: no, sorry
<uwo> trappist: just making sure :)
<trappist> redondo81: try 'kcontrol'
<kubuntu_tester> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21547
<redondo81> but if I want to deinstall bfsx how can I do?
<trappist> kubuntu_tester: everything there appears to be about the insertion of the device, and there should be more before it.  can you expand it to the last 25 lines?
<trappist> redondo81: the same way you installed it?
<kubuntu_tester> yes...but precedent message are about usb-key that works
<kubuntu_tester> $
<kubuntu_tester> T:  Bus=05 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=06 Cnt=01 Dev#= 27 Spd=480 MxCh= 0
<kubuntu_tester> D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1
<kubuntu_tester> P:  Vendor=054c ProdID=0010 Rev= 6.00
<kubuntu_tester> S:  Manufacturer=Sony
<trappist> kubuntu_tester: oh, perhaps they're interfering with each other.  have you tried without the usb key?
<kubuntu_tester> S:  Product=Sony DSC
<kubuntu_tester> C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  2mA
<kubuntu_tester> I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=ff Prot=01 Driver=(none)
<trappist> kubuntu_tester: did I mention don't paste here.
<kubuntu_tester> E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms
<kubuntu_tester> E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms
<kubuntu_tester> E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=4096ms
<kubuntu_tester> lsub output
<kubuntu_tester> ya
<kubuntu_tester> sorry, mistake
<kubuntu_tester> kubuntu finds my camera device when I use it in PTP mode
<kubuntu_tester> but I cant delete pics
<kubuntu_tester> from digikam
<kubuntu_tester> or with gphoto2
<kubuntu_tester> trappist: why scsi-emulation doesnt start when I plug my camera?
<ssddss> Hi, i had some problems installing XGL+Compiz. Everything was installed fine, but the xorg server crashed the ATI driver, and Compiz doesn't run, altough plugins seems to be loaded
<kubuntu_tester> a problem with protocol?
<uwo> try again - my ipod is being recognised as a camera - it mounts & functions (synch w amarok) fine, but has the camera icon on desktop & panel - where do i change this?
<thanat0s> lu
<soulrider> hi
<thanat0s> hi ^^
<thanat0s> sorry im french xD
<soulrider> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<soulrider> :O
<soulrider> theres a french channel :)
<thanat0s> thx
<Dr_Willis> Oh the Humanity! its using the wrong icon! :)
<thanat0s> :)
<trappist> kubuntu_tester: scsi emulation starts when the usb-storage module gets loaded.  your usb-key uses it too, and possibly it's interfering
<kubuntu_tester> trappist: but the camera doesnt work at all, the usb key doesnt interfear
<trappist> kubuntu_tester: possibly it doesn't funtion as a normal usb-storage device.  I know some do, but mine doesn't.
<slemonnier> test
* HymnToLife is away: I'm busy
<bruker> anyone in here who are familiar with MoBlock?
<bruker> oops, wrong channel...
<Jucato>  @_@
<Hobbsee> HymnToLife: *glare*
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Glare: A pokemon move that lowers the enemy's defense
<Dr_Willis> Pokemon is Evil! :P
<Jucato> lol
<Dr_Willis> Some have compared the primary mechanism of Pokmon to the generally-outlawed practice of cockfighting.
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: heh. well, at least here, in our semi-backward country, cockfighting isn't illegal ^_^
<Jazon_office> hrmmmm  i have two distros on my laptop.  how do i teach grub that they are both there?
<waylandbill> Jazon_office: you'll want to look at the grub's manual or a website for that. It's not difficult, really... just another entry
<VincentMX> Jazon_office: put the other distro in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<VincentMX> easy
<VincentMX> do it all the time
<VincentMX> i switch OSses a lot
<Jucato> not so easy when you don't know what to put or how to do it properly.. ^_^
<VincentMX> Jucato: it's real simple
<VincentMX> just read it a little
<Jucato> VincentMX: don't teach me, teach him
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> Jazon_office: it's real simple
<VincentMX> just read the menu.lst
<Jucato> I'm just saying that it's not as simple as we'd all like it to be. and requires a bit of investigating into the directories of that other distro
<VincentMX> no
<VincentMX> it's really simple
<VincentMX> really
<VincentMX> it's far easyer than a gui program will ever be
<waylandbill> I don't want to sound like I'm saying to JFGI, but there's many good examples out there.
<Jucato> VincentMX: you have to make sure that the menu.lst entry for that other distro points to the correct vmlinuz files or initrd (or if it even uses initrd)
<waylandbill> of a menu.lst
<VincentMX> hmm
<Jucato> then you also have to take into consideration that different distros use different boot options
<VincentMX> well, it's real easy for me
<Jucato> what I'm saying is that it's easy for someone who knows their way around
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> i know very little about computers
<waylandbill> ubuntu comes with a nice GUI boot menu editor. Kubuntu doesn't AFAIK
<VincentMX> all i do is write programs in python, run a lan webserver, play around, irc, play music, compile stuff
<VincentMX> you should learn programming
<VincentMX> then all config files will be a lot easyer to read
<VincentMX> :)
<VincentMX> python is very good to start with
<Jucato> VincentMX: you talking to me?
<VincentMX> yes
<Jucato> oh. I know my way around menu.lst, thank you
<VincentMX> hmm
<VincentMX> ok
<waylandbill> was thinking of trying python out myself sometime. I normally do C/C++.
<Jucato> and yes, I'm trying to learn programming, but I'm starting with C++
<VincentMX> then you know it's a piece of cake
<waylandbill> too much *ack* win32 though. :-/
<Jucato> i would just like to repeat what I said: "what I'm saying is that it's easy for someone who knows their way around"
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> whatever
<waylandbill> Jucato: you're right. It's simple when you've already done it several time.
<VincentMX> i knew it right away
<VincentMX> just read few manuals
<VincentMX> and read the menu.lst
<larson9999> the old joke is, "it's easy when you know how to do it."
<VincentMX> and off you go
<Jucato> VincentMX: you're one of the blessed few. unfortunately, not everyone is as lucky
<VincentMX> ok
<h3sp4wn> I thought the old joke was "nothing is impossible for the man who doesn't have to do it himself"
<VincentMX> haha
<Jucato> I learned how to edit the menu.lst by looking at it and seeing the changes, then looking at the directories it points too
<Jucato> s/too/to
<VincentMX> yes
<Jazon_office> ok, I have been trying to make this work, but no luck so far.
<Jucato> btw waylandbill, which was too much win32
<Jucato> (that was supposed to be a question, btw)
<waylandbill> what I program.
<Jucato> aaah
<waylandbill> get paid for it, so I'll do it. :-D
<Jucato> hahaha
<VincentMX> you need to write a very good program, that works only on linux
<Jazon_office> i sudo grub    find /boot/grub/stage1   and it shows me  (hd0,0)  (hd0,1)     do i root (hd0,0) or (hd0) or what?
<VincentMX> and not in windows
<Jucato> a slave of the quad-colored butterfly
<Jucato> Jazon_office: root (hd0,0) if you want to use that partition's grub
<waylandbill> ROFL. get out the flyswatter.
<Jucato> root (hd0,1) if you want to use that other partition's grub
<Jazon_office> ok, and how to get it to detect the os on hd0,1 ???
<VincentMX> Jazon_office: remember, grub starts counting at 0
<Jazon_office> i know
<VincentMX> linux starts counting at 1 and a
<VincentMX> ok
<waylandbill> anyone do any QT stuff? I just ordered a book.
<VincentMX> o hda1 is hd0,0
<Jucato> Jazon_office: it won't "detect" it, AFAIK. you have to add it manually in menu.lst
<Jazon_office> i know....  hda2 is hd0,1
<VincentMX> good
<VincentMX> now im off
<VincentMX> cya
<Jucato> waylandbill: I wish Qt books were easily available here... I'd buy them at once!
<Jazon_office> ahhhhh ok, there we go.  so i need to somehow get the parameters....
<Jazon_office> but it wont let me mount hda2
<Jazon_office> says it isnt in the fstab
<waylandbill> Jucato: where are you located?
<Jucato> waylandbill: philippines. lol
<waylandbill> :)
<Jazon_office> Jucato:  kumusta???
<Jucato> Jazon_office: you have to 1) create a mount point for it; 2) mount it
<Jucato> Jazon_office: ok lang po
<Jazon_office> jucato:  hindi ako mabuting ng inyong wica   (or something like that)
<Jazon_office> :P
<Jucato> lol
<Jazon_office> jucato:  hindi ako mabuting mag salita ng inyong wica   (better?)
<Jucato> for the sake of non-FIlipino speakers, Jazon_office asked me how I was, I answered I was fine/doing ok, then he said (or at least what I think he was sayng) that he wasn't good with our language
<Jazon_office> hehe - thats it.....  it's been 12 years... and i never was totally fluent
<waylandbill> I know computer languages better than english... as far as my english professors were concerned anyway. :-D
<Jazon_office> ok, i did sudo mkdir /mnt/other   now how do i mount it there?
<Jucato> Jazon_office: anyway, to get back to your question, one trick I use to find out the "correct" parameters/menu.lst entry for the distro I was trying to add was to look in that distro's own menu.lst
<Jazon_office> Jucato exactly what i am up to :P
<Jucato> Jazon_office: if you're the GUI type of guy, you can easily make and mount partitions in System Settings > Disks & Filesystems
<waylandbill> Jucato: that's a good idea.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jazon_office> got it    sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/other   :D
<Jucato> waylandbill: ehehe! that's the way I learned about grub. but I still don't really know much about the other options/parameters
<Jucato> Jazon_office: of course, presuming /mnt/other already exists :-D
<Dr_Willis> heh - im editing the pokemon wiki page.. cool.
<Jucato> aaah! the advantages and disadvantages of wikipedia...
<waylandbill> Jucato: i learned by having two computers so I could browse web pages while rebooting the other alot... trial and error.. on gentoo besides. :-)
<Jazon_office> Jucato i made it
<Jucato> I'm surprised no one has edited the page yet and said that Pokemon is evil because some of the pokemon grow horns when they evolve
<Jucato> waylandbill: I didn't have the luxury of having 2 computers :-D
<slemonnier> Does anyone know why my Ubuntu file system is ready only?
<waylandbill> Jucato: you probably learned better that way anyhow
<atidem> hello
<Jucato> slemonnier: because Linux was made that way. Normal users/accounts don't have normal access to anything except their home folders
<atidem> is there a place where can I find the latest kernel version in deb format?
<Jucato> home folders = /home/username
<waylandbill> wikipedia has editors though. If you put something bogus, eventually it'll be fixed.
<Jucato> atidem: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<h3sp4wn> atidem: only by running edgy (but its still not the absolute latest)
<Jucato> oh..
<Jucato> I didn't see the "latest"...
<Jucato> sorry about that....
<Jucato> my bad..
<slemonnier> I want to edit my xconfig. but it wont let me because it's ready only
<pascal_> Did anyone make kubuntu packages for Amarok 1.4.2 yet?
<Jucato> slemonnier: you need to have special or administrative permissions to do that. that's what we use sudo for
<Jucato> pascal
<Jucato> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<slemonnier> Ok
<slemonnier> Thanks
<Jucato> imbrandon, thanks for making this available to both Dapper and Edgy (hope I'm not disturbing you)
<Jucato> slemonnier: are you trying to edit xorg.conf?
<pascal_> uhh, thank you ubotu
<waylandbill> slemonnier: thatt's to "protect" against "fumble fingers" :-D
<Jucato> hehe! I wonder if that bot keeps tabs on how many times it has been thanked?
<Jucato> (or fumble heads... @_@ )
<waylandbill> lol
<Jucato> I'm wondering if it's possible at all to make OO.o Word open multiple documents in one window...
<waylandbill> back when I had multiple users on windows at home, I tried the same idea as *nix. Only have admin priv's when needed.. You wouldn't believe how many closed software authors want admin priv's...
<slemonnier> No "fumble FINGERS" ...yet!
<Jazon_office> is gb.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Jucato> Jazon_office: try replacing it with uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<waylandbill> for stupid things... like a game needs em.. .BAH!
<Jazon_office> k
<Jucato> heheh!
<ubuntu> hello
<Jucato> after using Linux, I've had some problems trying to implement a similar privilege system in Xp
<waylandbill> someone else was complaining about GB mirror this morning. must be having trouble.
<Jucato> I know it's possible,but I guess the proper way isn't that too obvious...
<Jucato> heh, I've been hearing about GB complaints since last month
<Jucato> I usually tell them to switch to UK.
<waylandbill> Jucato: The system itself is not hard, when you enable advanced file permissions. The problem is almost every software title assumes you are the admin.
<Jucato> maybe they're slowly changing it to make it more "politically correct"?
<Jucato> waylandbill: well, in Linux, all software must be installed by the admin anyway
<Jucato> it's just strange that some software can be installed in XP with only a limited account
<lupine_85> well, the GB one could be located in gibraltar for all we know ;)
<suporte> cd ipora
<lupine_85> or norfolk...
<suporte> #ipora
<Jucato> ?
<waylandbill> It's not a fault of windows either... it's the fault of the 3rd party developer making a bad assumption
<abattoir> suporte: /join #ipora
<Jucato> or in the Gall Bladder
<intelikey> Jucato some software can be installed in linux in user space
<Jucato> waylandbill: well, it could be the fault of Windows making it possible to install software without being an admin
<lupine_85> erm, I was referring to "great britain" ;)
<Jucato> intelikey: really? never knew that...
<z00m> anyone cool with compiling source code in here, need some help
<Jucato> lupine_85: i was just joking...
<waylandbill> some software doesn't affect anything but the current user though... under both systems
<lupine_85> I know :)
<abattoir> z00m: what's the problem?
<intelikey> Jucato things installed in user space are not accessable by others
<waylandbill> I wouldn't want to check with my admin just to write a simple perl script. :-D
<z00m> abattoir: trying to compile vnc-4_1_1-unixsrc.tar.gz
<Jucato> intelikey: ok... except for scripts and themes, what else can be installed without admin privileges?
<z00m> shall i post my output from the terminal ?
<suporte> vixi, algum do brasil ai?
<z00m> !pastbin
<abattoir> z00m: yes, please pastebin it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> hi abattoir!
<abattoir> z00m: do you have all the dependencies installed?
<Agios> You can install most application software in userspace in Linux. It's just not often done that way because it would have to be installed for each individual user that wants it.
<abattoir> hello Jucato :)
<intelikey> Jucato i don't have a list  but i've see a few apps
<intelikey> testdisk is one
<z00m> abattoir: think so yea because ./configure does not seem to have any errors or make
<Jucato> ah I see
<intelikey> a quick search at sourceforge would be much more revieling
<Jucato> so is it possible to install something from the repository, or a deb which only my user can see?
<waylandbill> the thing with installing on windoze as a limited user though... some programs don't check until runtime if they can even do what they require.
<z00m> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21552
<abattoir> Jucato: well, if you modify the control file for the deps., and somehow manage lib dep.(symlinks maybe?), then i guess its possible... never tried it though
<abattoir> *control file for the .deb
<Jucato> I see...
<Jucato> hehehe! you really learn something new each day in Linux
<z00m> abattoir: did you take a look
<Jazon_office> can i get a pretty grub menu?
<Agios> I installed googleearth in userspace to play with it
<abattoir> Jucato: that is just my guess... not sure it would work...
<abattoir> z00m: yes.. one sec :)
<z00m> abattoir:  ok
<Jazon_office> idid the sudo apt-get gfxboot gfxboot-ubuntu-themes    but dont see how it changed anything
<Agios> make it easy to get rid of :)
<Jucato> z00m: did you run "make" after "./configure"?
<z00m> yes
<waylandbill> grub supports graphical menu doesn't it? Like, with a background splash image?
<Jucato> Jazon_office: I think it needs more tweaking than simply installing gfxboot
<Jucato> waylandbill: yeah, but not as "pretty" as gfxboot
<z00m> abattoir: shall i start a fresh and then post all the output ?
<abattoir> z00m: does the INSTALL file mention some other method of installation?
<Jazon_office> so remove grub?
<Jazon_office> i need a howto
<Jazon_office> heh
<abattoir> z00m: ok
<z00m> abattoir: no just info on what it is
<Jazon_office> google earth is easy man
<intelikey> Jucato i don't think dpkg is intended for user install  you might have to change some default there.   i was thinking of source not packaged things   but i have see several things in tarball form that would allow root-free installation. (all in user space)
<Jazon_office> go to the google earth website, download the linux file, chmod +x it, and click and watch the magic ahppen
<waylandbill> gfxboot. that probably looks like suse?
<Jucato> Jazon_office: try this  link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&highlight=gfxboot
<z00m> abattoir: shall i start a fresh with the compile /
<Jazon_office> hehe - thats what ive been up to :P
<abattoir> z00m: yes
<z00m> ok
<Jucato> ok... I just thought that being able to install software without the knowledge of the admin is quite contrary to the purpose of the admin, right? I mean it's one thing to be able to create data in your userspace w/o the knowledge of the admin, but another thing to install software
<Jucato> but I guess it's also inconvenient to have to ask the admin for permission everytime a software needs to be installed
<Jucato> annoying for both admin and user...
<waylandbill> Jucato: if you are only doing stuff your own files, you shouldn't have to bother the admin
<h3sp4wn> There is nothing wrong with installing some things in your home directory
<Jucato> ok. clearly I had this whole privilege+software installation concept in Linux all wrong...
<h3sp4wn> If the admin doesn't want you compiling stuff then they should make it so it cannot happen
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> thinking of it in 'windows terms' ?
<z00m> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21553
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: actually, I was trying to think about it outside of "windows terms"
<h3sp4wn> ~/bin is a perfectly reasonable place to install stuff
<larson9999> is the general idea of config directories named like *.d to concatenate all of the files in that dir to create on config file?
<Jucato> I'm not really familiar with how XP handles users/user privileges
<waylandbill> h3sp4wn: yup. ~/bin is a very friendly place.
<intelikey> well i have cludged my way through building a kernel to very specific hardware needs,  it's just a little bit big yet, still trimming the fat from it.  2123956 bites    i'd like to get it under 1.3m    you might say why so big.  well it doesn't need an initramfs and all modules i load are now built in so it doesn't even need module support.
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  handles them very badly from what ive seen.
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  ms crippled XP-Home in that area in such a way that makes it useless.
<waylandbill> Jucato: they tried to make it like *nix, and didn't do very well at it.
<Jucato> ehehe! I remember now a program that doesn't need admin privileges to run/install
<intelikey> Jucato as to admin/setup  the admin could add you to sudo with permission to   apt-get install *   only  :)
<Dr_Willis> I can limit my wife so she cant do stuff.. and end up making it where she cant even print..
<Jucato> and guess what, I have it "installed" and I didn't even realize I didn't need "sudo" to install it
<waylandbill> I agree with Dr_Willis. XP-Home is useless in that department
<z00m> abattoir: at the end there us make istall, for get that i tryed the right way after with same result make install
<larson9999> i think the real issue for xp is that everyone is in the mindset that it's ok for programs to require special priveledges to run
<Jucato> actually, normal users in XP don't even know about "special privileges"
<waylandbill> intelikey: right... in passwordless mode.
<Dr_Willis> I think the whole idea of a XP-Home and XP-Pro is stupid.
<intelikey> waylandbill correct
<Jucato> stupid.. but lucrative...
<Dr_Willis> But we dont want to get that started...
<waylandbill> Dr_Willis: $$ is the only reason.
<Dr_Willis> APPLE dosent seem to need to do it that way. :)
<Jucato> and Vista will have more than twice that amount
<Dr_Willis> and i dont want to recall the # of times ive heard people say that pro is 'faster' 'better drivers' or other inane comments. :)
<waylandbill> HAH!
<intelikey> echo "ALL NOPASSWD:apt-get install * " >> /etc/sudo    (don't try that, the line end will probably break sudo)  just an example.
<Jucato> ehehe
<larson9999> all of that adds up to why i can't for the life of me understand why linux users keep using xp for personal use.
<abattoir> z00m: where did you get the file from? url?
<Jucato> larson9999: they/we keep xp for personal use because of personal reasons?
<z00m> abattoir: http://jkp-se.lunar-linux.org/lunar/mirrors/
<waylandbill> larson9999: wierd. I use linux for personal reasons. :-D
<larson9999> Jucato: sure, and i can't understand any of them.
<z00m> abattoir: vnc-4_1_1-unixsrc.tar.gz
<intelikey> actually to make that anywhere near secure you need full path.   else some wise guy will write a script with '#!/bin/sh \nbash'  in it and name it apt-get  then run sudo ./apt-get install blah     badabing he's root.
<Jucato> larson9999: I can think of a few: addiction to games, inseperability from Photoshop, a relative who doesn't want to use Linux, Windows-powered smartphone software, etc. (last 2 reasons are based on my personal reasons)
<richardh_> Hi, anyone know how to make WEP enabled WIFI connect at start-up?
<abattoir> z00m: i think you should use the vncinstall script
<h3sp4wn> richardh_: /etc/network/interfaces
<waylandbill> Jucato: PS2, Gimp, disown relative, new smartphone. ;-
<abattoir> z00m: that's what the README suggests
<waylandbill> ;-)
<h3sp4wn> richardh_: But really you should use wpa (wep is pretty pointless)
<z00m> abattoir: will have a look now
<richardh_> h3sp4wn: yes, I tried, entered the key and all that...simply doesn't connect at start-up
<intelikey> QUICK QUESTION.  any way to get mozilla to run in console frame buffered  ?
<lupine_85> not a chance intelikey
<richardh_> hesp4wn: WEP's enough to keep the neighbors out
<lupine_85> use lynx and links
<h3sp4wn> richardh_: auto wifi0 (or whatever the interface name needs to be in it) - does sudo ifup wifi0 work (or whatever the ifname is)
<lupine_85> richardh: wep can be broken in 3 minutes
<intelikey> yean links2 -g  but no ssl suppotr
<intelikey> rt
<waylandbill> I forced linux on my relatives. I must be a great guy... they didn't kill me and actually realized that it works well. :P
<aliasfred> wep is nice against your little sister, if she doesnt know how to use a computer :)
<intelikey> lynx but no graphics support
<Jucato> waylandbill: (Asian) MMORPGs, GIMP is... (no comment), I'd love to do that but I still love her, out of budget :-D
<z00m> abattoir: thanks that did the trick, ;)
<abattoir> z00m: :)
<lupine_85> ...and if she hasn't learned to walk yet
<waylandbill> intelikey: elinks does ssl
<aliasfred> those wifi guys cant do a crypto stuff, i have no idea why
<h3sp4wn> wep is more difficult to setup than wpa anyway - no reason to use it at all (upgrade the routers firmware to support wpa if you can)
<intelikey> waylandbill and grapnics ?
<aliasfred> they tried like 3 or 4 time and failed each and every time
<intelikey> kewllio tanks
<waylandbill> intelikey: for crap, but gmail works. ;-)
<larson9999> Jucato: and i can't understand why someone who hates M$ and likes linux would continue to use xp for home use for reasons like those.  games?  there are so many games that run in linux these days you have a true addiction if you can't get your fix in linux.  for home use, gimpshop is more than good enough.  and for anything else, if you hate windows so much(i don't know that you do and if you don't you don't fit because i'm talking
<larson9999>  about those who claim to hate windows).  for the rest i just don't use things at home that don't support linux.  in my mind doing otherwise indicates you don't really hate windows any more than linux.
<richardh_> h3sp4n: my interface is included...it's called eth1 here...do I need to make Kubuntu use the wifi0 interface?
<h3sp4wn> richardh_: just use auto eth1 then
<waylandbill> larson9999: Hazzuh! Well put!
<Jucato> larson9999: of course, you are presuming that hypothetical person A hates Windows so much and yet keeps XP around for aforementioned reasons...
<intelikey> i've got 1024x768@24bit fb working in the kernel so pictures are pretty sharp in console mode.
<richardh_> h3sp4wn: well, that's what I'm doing...it still doesn't connect though...I need to open up the wifi-GUI and connect manually
<Jucato> but what about hypothetical person B who just likes Linux for what it is, not out of hatred for M$, but keeps XP around for the aforementioned reasons?
<waylandbill> Of course, the counter arg is that I hate take out the trash, but still do it. :-)
<h3sp4wn> richardh_: if sudo ifup eth1 doesn't work then /etc/network/interfaces is not setup right
<intelikey> Jucato been there
<larson9999> Jucato: yeah.  i just get irked by those who claim to HATE windows but keep using it for those kinds of reasons.  i have no illwill towards windows or any OS or those who like any OS
<intelikey> i learned to hate M$ anyway
<richardh_> ok
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> heh, seems to be the trend for new Linux users to proclaim their loyalty to Linux by bashing M$...
<waylandbill> I dislike M$ for the way they handle things, not for their OS.
<larson9999> Jucato: person B is perfectly understandable in my mind
<intelikey> yeah, i guess i'm a new linux juser my self.....  just don't think of myself in those terms any more.
<larson9999> waylandbill: and to me if you hate a company's practice you shouldn't use their products.
<h3sp4wn> I think alot of people who claim to use linux use it less than 5% of the time
<waylandbill> larson9999: you're right there
<h3sp4wn> Just spend ages getting it installed and then use windows most of the time anyway
<Jucato> I'm personally not bothered (usually) by M$'s unethical business practices. My sister isn't also, and I've found her to have higher moral standards than me. She justifies it by saying "Gates Foundation"
<intelikey> h3sp4wn you might be right....   lol
<Jucato> larson9999: btw, I'm person B. thank you for understanding :-D
<Dr_Willis> I dislike how MS handles their OS.
<intelikey> larson9999 here here.
<Jucato> hi draik!
<waylandbill> h3sp4wn: I'm thinking as the FOSS snowball continues downhill, the "ages" to install should get smaller.
* Dr_Willis recalls MS claiming that "the world needs to make a Cheap pc"  - then the next week claims that 'cheap pc's' are promoting the piracy of windows...
<draik> Hey Jucato
<larson9999> actually i'm building up a list of different OSs so i can use a different one every day.  going to shoot for 7.  linux/bsd will only account for 1
<Dr_Willis> BeOS!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Jucato> isn't BeOS now known as Haiku?
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: i forgot.  free OSS OSs
<waylandbill> Dr_Willis: I recall that someone claimed we'd never need over 640k RAM.
* intelikey recalls billy gates saying no one will ever need more than 640k of ram.
<h3sp4wn> richardh_: http://llaic3.u-clermont1.fr/~mr/linux/configreseau_en.shtml#wifiiface (have a look at that)
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  no idea.. BeOS managed to screw itself over also.
<waylandbill> intelikey: LOL!
<Jucato> heheh
<larson9999> Jucato: no.  haiku is an opensource version but not beos
<Dr_Willis> They had a neat niche.. then they went "ok screw the pc market.. lets go for the embeded market!'
<Jucato> aaah. then add Haiku to you list :-D
<larson9999> Jucato: like linux isn't unix
<lupine_85> didn't IBM say there was no reason for anyone to have a computer at home?
<h3sp4wn> waylandbill: I think ubuntu/suse/redhat/novell are getting more an more bloated and slower (possibly even to the point where after a clean install windows may even be faster)
<larson9999> lupine_85: funny, i now have a mainframe at home thanks to hercules
<intelikey> larson9999 linux isn't unix.   it is a unix clone writen form the ground up.
<Jucato> but what Bill said, and probably what IBM said, was only based on what they knew at that time
<richardh_> h3sp4wn: thanks a lot
<Jucato> you can't expect them to predict the future accurately, right?
<waylandbill> h3sp4wn: actually, the last Suse and Fedora installs were hours. You have a point
<larson9999> intelikey: yeah and haiku is similar with regard to beos
<Jucato> linux is based on minix which was based on unix...
<larson9999> i have fc5 running on my son's machine now.  it's just as snappy as *buntu and the install was just as painless.  the only issue is that yum is so SLOW
<Dr_Willis> last i even tried BeOS - it wouldent install on my  newer pc.. and the silly iso-image files were a pain to burn. (i think they dident use .iso, they used somthing else)
<Dr_Willis> :P
<lupine_85> larson: install apt-rpm ;)
<intelikey> first release of linux linus proclamed it has no *** code in it.
<Jucato> I tried running openSUSE 10.1 with KDE 3.5.4 using a VMWare machine... surprisingly it was running fast considering it's on VMWare...
<intelikey> as far as i know, no one ever proved him wrong.
<waylandbill> Well... I see new packages for Linux and days later FreeBSD is putting it in ports, so they may be going hand-in-hand on some respects
<larson9999> lupine_85: yeah but that goes to my not supporting companies who chose very crappy defaults :)
<intelikey> and it is open source.
<h3sp4wn> Compare the speed of kde on etch and on kubuntu (somewhere alot of performance was lost)
<intelikey> waylandbill you mean GNU packages.   linux is the kernel.
<Jucato> comparing the speed of KDE on Kubuntu and MEPIS, somewhere performance was gained...
<waylandbill> intelikey: right.. I meant GNU/Linux.
<intelikey> linux is a registered trade mark of linux travolds open source kernel "linux"    :)
<waylandbill> :-)
<intelikey> linus  ^
<lupine_85> not in Australia it isn't
<waylandbill> I used the "Gnu/" as a "silent E"
<Chousuke> Linux Torvalds ;P
<larson9999> from what i read in linus' book it wasn't based on minix.  rather he thought he wanted something like it for the pc but didn't like some of the way minix worked.  but it didn't seem to me it was based on minix any more than unix.  maybe i read that wrong.
<Chousuke> The man will have to change his name someday
<intelikey> Chousuke typo.  i corrected ^
<h3sp4wn> waylandbill: For me (recently) kde works alot faster on debian or freebsd - than on kubuntu (I have been trying to work out why but I think there are many things)
<lupine_85> he didn't like the microkernel architecture of minix, IIRC
<Chousuke> was the original minix a microkernel OS?
<larson9999> lupine_85: that and file access is what i think the book says
<Jucato> probably "minix inspired" then? :-D
<h3sp4wn> minix is definately a microkernel
<Chousuke> I know Minix 3 is, but I'm not ure of the older ones.
<Chousuke> sure*
<intelikey> read all about it as  linux.org
<lupine_85> or "minix-frustration" inspired? ;)
<Bbetto> someone whit mac and kubuntu?
<Jucato> lol
<waylandbill> h3sp4wn: I have KDE 3.5.4 on my debian testing and it's fast. I find the fbsd one slower though.. maybe hardware related.
<Jucato> I seem to dislike Linux.org a bit...
<waylandbill> fbsd 6.1 at least.
<abattoir> Jucato: because of the ads?
<Jucato> because it does not, even once, mention the contribution of the GNU project to the Linux operating system
<Jucato> I'm one of those people who don't like to use the "GNU/Linux" name, but give credit where credit is due
<intelikey> Jucato what has GNU contributed to the kernel ?
<Jucato> intelikey: Linux.org doesn't even define "Linux" as a kernel
<Jucato> from Linux.org "Linux is an operating system that was initially created as a hobby by a young student, Linus Torvalds, at the University of Helsinki in Finland."
<intelikey> well i'm not sure that's even the page i had in mind...
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> http://www.linux.org/info/index.html
<Jucato> I think it's ok to call Linux as an OS, but still clarify the part about the kernel and the GNU project
<waylandbill> when many people refer to Linux, they do mean GNU/Linux
<Jazon_office> for some apps that i really want, if they are not in the universe, should i build them myself, or is it ok to go add to the sources.list?
<waylandbill> Jazon_office: Look at "checkinstall
<Jucato> waylandbill: I know that. but what bothers me is that "What is Linux" page does not even mention once what the GNU project has contributed. the only time the word "GNU" was mentioned was about the GPL
<Jucato> Jazon_office: or in "multiverse' (you have to add it)
<aliasfred> guys why not continuing this offtopic discution in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<Jucato> aliasfred: yeah..
<waylandbill> Jucato: I agree. If it is an entry point for someone who may not know, it should mention historical info
<Jucato> another instance where the line between on-topic and off-topic is blurred....
<waylandbill> Jazon_office: that way if you don't like the source compiled version, you can use dpkg to remove it later.
<aliasfred> well discussing for hours about this subject wont help user to use kubuntu :)
<Jucato> Jazon_office: I suggest first looking in all available Ubuntu repositories, then for repositories that are Ubuntu-compatible, then for .deb installers, then lastly for source code
<Jucato> aliasfred: not Kubuntu directly, but indirectly. but like I said, you're right
<Jucato> [AVERTISEMENT]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky (and possibly anything above the atmosphere as well)
<waylandbill> aliasfred: no problem. it was a slow time for user queries. We would've toned down with a user problem I'm sure.
<josh__> what 3d games are there for linux 64 bit
<josh__> the only linux games i know is doom, ut and some other one
<intelikey> man the default kernel  lsmod lists two pages of modules loaded   my new buid lsmod lists nothing   hehhe
<aliasfred> there is a tremulous which is quite fun to play in my opinion
<aliasfred> but you will have to recompile it yourself for 64bit i guess
<jeekl> Noatun crashes on startup for me and I see a message flash by telling me something about the arts-server. This is the gdb backtrace: http://pastebin.ca/147812
<jeekl> Someone who can help me, please?
<Jucato> intelikey: my system has 160+ modules...  doing a minimal install + kde-core results in 94 modules
<josh__> wait are u saying its possible to run 32 bit apps on the 64 bit one?
<aliasfred> josh__: it was not what i was saying. but yes i think it is possible. i have seen stuff in this direction for the flash plugin stuff
<Jucato> I haven't checked how many modules are loaded in MEPIS, but isn't startup time affected by the # of modules loaded?
<intelikey> speeking of games, i'm not a gamer; but what are some lowend (thinking more than action) games for linux ?
<aliasfred> josh__: here i *think*.. like i have seen a web page talking about it :)
<intelikey> Jucato heh yeah.
<waylandbill> josh__: tremulous
<intelikey> it is
<aliasfred> tremulous is a real game, not like deminer and co
<aliasfred> real game as in modern game i meant
<Jucato> err.. question: why is gdb, which is needed by the Crash Handler, not installed by default in Kubuntu?
<intelikey> most load very quickly tho
<bitmvnch> howdy all, i am having trouble changing the resolution on my kubuntu system in the kde system settings.
<acetoxy> Hm, I got the Kubuntu-CD and I inserted it, then I choose to format an NTFS-partition (which I want to install on), but then the installation program quit
<larson9999> intelikey: just check out the linux game tomb
<bitmvnch> when i lower it, i just get a popup that says the new settings are being tested, but the resolution doesn't change.
<Jucato> intelikey: there's a noticeable 5-10 seconds (10+ if there's no USplash) difference in boot time between the 2 installs I made...
<bitmvnch> the second time i changed it x restarted to the kdm prompt
<acetoxy> Am I supposed to reboot?
<bitmvnch> a while ago i had to remove ~/.kde just to get x to log in any way other than failsafe.
<larson9999> intelikey: just check out the linux game tome
<intelikey> Jucato yeah, 70+ modules differance  that's about 7/second load time   that's not bad
<TheGateKeeper> acetoxy: you need to either resize the ntfs partition if you want to keep it, or remove it and replace with ext3 if you don't you will also need a swap partition about 2x size of your RAM
<Jucato> grr!! ubuntuforums.org is a down a lot lately
<intelikey> larson9999 k i'll look
<acetoxy> TheGateKeeper: I dont want to keep it, so, I'll then have to remove it and create a new one?
<intelikey> ah tome is rpg
<Jucato> tome? rpg?
<TheGateKeeper> acetoxy: correct, an ext3 one, and don't forget your swap partion
<intelikey> Jucato do  apt-cache show tome | less
<Jucato> you can do more than "more" with "less"
<Jucato> ^_^
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> ok.. stopped reading when I saw "text based"
<TheGateKeeper> acetoxy: when it get to partitioning in the installer, select manual, and make the relevant changes
<josh__> i can't watch flash movies
<Jucato> josh__: do you have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<intelikey> yeah more was an M$ brain fart in the 80's  why any linux would still have it is beyond me.
<TheGateKeeper> acetoxy: how you partition is up to you, some like me have a seperate partition for /home too
<aliasfred> JohnFlux: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player <- for hardcore solution :)
<josh__> no how do i get it?
<Jucato> let's not take that path again, shall we? or else aliasfred will have our heads...
<Jucato> josh__: first enable the "multiverse" repository
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> josh__ there is no 64bit flash support
<Jucato> oh...
<josh__> DAMN!
<Jucato> sorry...
<TheGateKeeper> is there a bot that gives partition advise guys?
<Jucato> I didn't know he was using 64bit...
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: there's a wiki page, I think
<josh__> i got automatix
<josh__> and it installed java i think
<aliasfred> JohnFlux: http://en.jakilinux.org/linux/ubuntu/kubuntu-606-on-athlon-64/ <- i think you will like this page
<aliasfred> not JohnFlux
<larson9999> intelikey no, the site called 'the linux game tome'
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: ok cheers
<aliasfred> josh__: http://en.jakilinux.org/linux/ubuntu/kubuntu-606-on-athlon-64/ <- i think you will like this page
<aliasfred> josh__: it is all for kubuntu on 64bit, including running 32bit apps and flash
<intelikey> larson9999 ?
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: maybe, just maybe, this would help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DrivesAndPartitions
<Jucato> ok that all the time I've got
<flinden> hola
<Jucato> goodnight folks
<Jucato> bye!!
<flinden> hey, alguien castellano
<peppino> ciao
<josh__> cool
<josh__> and one more thing
<flinden> hola,holahola,holahola,holahola,holahola,holahola,holahola,hola
<josh__> whats an rpm file?
<bitmvnch> dangit our freakin IE is still at exactly 51%
<bitmvnch> whup wrong channel.
<TheGateKeeper> acetoxy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DrivesAndPartitions
<acetoxy> Heh, the installer crashed and I had to reboot my computer. When I rebooted it, I couldnt choose Swedish (which I could last time I tried). strange.
<TheGateKeeper> brb
<acetoxy> Thanks
<josh__> do u need a certain linux to use rpm's?
<josh__> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<josh__> DAMN!
<bitmvnch> so, noone around here is familiar with the display configlet in kde system settings, and/or knows why it does not change resolution for me? ;)
<bitmvnch> josh__: you don't want packages for another system.
<intelikey> larson9999 k got it.
<intelikey> larson9999 maybe  happypinguin.org  ?
<larson9999> yep
<fdoving> DaSkreech: what was it ?
<bitmvnch> is there a way to re-run the x config from install without reinstalling, rather than trying to set what seems to be a user preference for resolution?
<intelikey> bitmvnch sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> read carefully and answer correctly all questions
* bitmvnch nods
<bitmvnch> should i drop to runlevel 3 or is an xterm fine?
<bitmvnch> er konsole
<fdoving> konsole is fine.
<intelikey> changing runlevel wont change anything 2-5 all ==
<XVampireX> Can anyone please tell me a good Bit Torrent client that: 1. Doesn't take 1gb of ram. 2. Doesn't Upload at 100kb, even though your REAL upload limit is 13kb. 3. Doesn't download REALLY slowly. 4. Doesn't start with ktorrent. 5. has a GUI.
<ep> what's my graphics card?
<intelikey> lshw
<Marky> how to make XGL to start with kde instead of gnome?
<XVampireX> 6. Doesn't download 100% but doesn't really do that.
<XVampireX> errr
<XVampireX> 6. Downloads 100% for REAL!
<intelikey> ep do lswh in konsole
<ep> thanks
<XVampireX> Can someone please help me?
<XVampireX> 7. Doesn't start with azureus
<rene_> goede avond
<gplfighter> !nl > rene_
<Marky> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Marky> hha
<gplfighter> Rene_ voor nl kubuntu support kan je best in #ubuntu-nl zijn.
<gplfighter> anders in # kubuntu-nl , maar daar is bijna niemand aanwezig
<rene_> kan ik wel in engels my vraag stellen?
<gplfighter> yes
<gplfighter> ja
<GameOver69> any reason why streaming online files in the firefox mpalyer plugin never play... t hey always stop when loading
<rene_> how can i change my root password
<fdoving> rene_: from konsole: 'sudo passwd'
<waylandbill> GameOver69: sounds like missing codec is a guess
<GameOver69> well if i save the stream it will play
<GameOver69> but within the browser it wont
<GameOver69> it will say connecting
<GameOver69> then STOPPED
<waylandbill> GameOver69: hmmm.. sorry... blows that theory
<XVampireX> Can anyone please tell me a good Bit Torrent client that: 1. Doesn't take 1gb of ram. 2. Doesn't Upload at 100kb, even though your REAL upload limit is 13kb. 3. Doesn't download REALLY slowly. 4. Doesn't start with ktorrent. 5. has a GUI.
<jcanfield> What is the current ratio of ubuntu/kubuntu downlaods?  Anyone know?
<GameOver69> haha its ok.... i just want it to work
<TheGateKeeper> GameOver69: long shot, maybe this would be of help https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/446/
<GameOver69> TheGateKeeper, thanks but i tried it before didnt like it
<waylandbill> XVampireX: there's qtorrent and rtorrent, but they may run off libtorrent, which may be common enough to not help you.
<TheGateKeeper> GameOver69: ok
<XVampireX> :-/
<josh__> ok what the hell
<josh__> this doens't make sence
<josh__> i have all the java stuff installed from adept
<josh__> i got it all from automatix
<josh__> why can't i use java still?
<fdoving> josh__: follow http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<rlj> i have a partition layout of a primary winxp partition first, then extended space with an ext3 kubuntu partition and a tiny swap partition at the very end. there is no additional partition after the extended one. now, i've just resized the winxp one so it is a lot smaller and would like to expand the extended partition to include that space too and then move backwards and grow my ext3 partition, effectively increasing my kubuntu partition on behalf
<rlj> of the winxp one.
<rlj> question is
<rlj> can i simply resize the extended partition, move the linux partition backwards and then grow it using qtparted and grub will still work (as it will still be (hd0,1))?
<rlj> or will i get into grub mess by resizing and moving the logical ext3 partition?=
<fdoving> yes.
<rlj> and qtparted (using libparted) can nicely both grow and move and ext3 system with data on it?
<fdoving> rlj: you have [winxp] (extended[ext3] [swap] ) right?
<rlj> yes.
<jkleinhans> hello I am having issues getting my wireless internet connection going on a Alienware Area 51 5550 laptop does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<fdoving> rlj: you can resize as much as you want. as long as they stay in the same order.
<rlj> hm, qtparted refuses to move (greyed out) or resize (slider won't move) the extended partition
<fdoving> oh.
<rlj> maybe i can select the logical ext3 one instead and try to resize
<fdoving> hmm.
<rlj> nope, both resize and move are greyed out on the ext3 one
<fdoving> did you try to boot a livecd and do this from there?
<rlj> yes.
<rlj> in kubuntu live now
<rlj> nothing is mounted off that hard drive
<rlj> hm, "property" of extended says "it can grow xxx left"
<rlj> it lies about the "grow right" value though..
<rlj> maybe should just use console parted instead
* intelikey has small hd's and doesnt need partitions
<rlj> i wonder if i dare do "resize 2 blaGB blaGB" in parted
<rlj> help resize says partition must have one of following fs-types: ext3, ext2 etc etc
<rlj> maybe you are supposed to resize the logical directly and it will automatically grow the extended...
<jkleinhans> hello I am having issues getting my wireless internet connection going on a Alienware Area 51 5550 laptop does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<aliasfred> one thing you do wrong, is the way you ask your question :)
<jkleinhans> aliasfred: how should it be rephrased?
<aliasfred> 1. describe what are you trying to do, 2. describe what you tried to solve it, 3. answer questions :)
<aliasfred> btw this doesnt mean at all i know the answer, it is just a better way to get helped :)
<josh__> can somenoe just do remote desktop lol
<jkleinhans> I'm trying to go thru the connection wizard thing and its giving me permissions issues, it suggests I run as sudo 2. I've run from kate and its returned a few errors, yet a connection exists in hte KDE 3. what questions do you have for me?
<aliasfred> jkleinhans: what were those permission issue ?
<aliasfred> do you have a cut/paste of the errors
<jkleinhans> it suggested I run as sudo aliasfred then I ran from kate w/sudo
<aliasfred> a cut/paste would help us to determine exactly what was happening
<mefiXe_> hi there
<aliasfred> it is hard to find the way to solve the issue if all you know is 'it doesnt work' :)
<jkleinhans> aliasfred: I'm getting this thing up gimme a minute
<mefiXe_> could someone help me to get mp3-support working for amarok?
<z00m> abattoir: can you tell me what DX_DISPLAY_MISSING=1 is ? what files ?
<aliasfred> jkleinhans: ok
<z00m> what do i need
<mefiXe_> kubuntu 6.06
<intelikey> "from kate w/sudo"   ???      i didn't know kate ran commands...
<mefiXe_> amarok 1.4.1
<alex_> could anyone give me some advice on getting battlefield 2 to work with wine?
<aliasfred> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mefiXe_> libxine, xine-extracodecs installed
<aliasfred> z00m: ubotu was for you
<abattoir> z00m: where did you get that?
<aliasfred> sorry wrong destination
<mefiXe_> i've installed almost any lib that could deal with mpeg layer 3
<z00m> abattoir: im trying to compile that vnc viewer on a x86
<abattoir> mefiXe_: which engine are you using?
<aliasfred> mefiXe_: ubotu was for you
<z00m> i got this
<mefiXe_> using xine
<z00m> TXWindow.cxx:355: error: dpy was not declared in this scope
<z00m> loads of errors with that
<mefiXe_> i can only choose xine in amarok!
<z00m> c++  -DX_DISPLAY_MISSING=1  -I../../common   -O2 -Wall -c TXWindow.cxx
<z00m> TXWindow.cxx:22:23: error: X11/Xatom.h: No such file or directory
<z00m> In file included from TXWindow.cxx:23:
<mefiXe_> xmms can play mp3-files without any probs
<acetoxy> Yeah, now I've got Kubuntu installed :) I get sounds for actions, and cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp works fine, but I can't play anything in Amarok. Any ideas?
<abattoir> mefiXe_: ok, was just making sure...
<mefiXe_> np
<abattoir> z00m: a problem w/ video drivers maybe?
<ralph1> Hi all: I am running Kubuntu 6.06 on my spouses machine, yesterday she managed to corrupt the root file system, I ran fsck on it and fixed all problems, now when I boot into her user, I have no keyboard input? Where do I go to tell the system to start a fresh scession?
<aliasfred> z00m: use pastbin to cutpast, and you likely need to install the X devel package to be able to compile
<mefiXe_> so sound-engine itself is working
<abattoir> mefiXe_: ok, have you tried just restarting amarok after the upgrade? was it working before?
<z00m> x delvel
<mefiXe_> furthermore amarok tells me "no decoder found"
<z00m> is that the name
<aliasfred> z00m: i dunno the exact name, sorry
<mefiXe_> i installed nearly any packet on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<abattoir> z00m: would it be possible to paste the entire error black?
<acetoxy> mefiXe_: Ah, you've got the same problem as me :)
<intelikey> acetoxy point your app at  alsa  or  arts maybe  ?
<mefiXe_> amarok sucks since mp3 became special licensed
* Jazon_office just found automatix :D
<z00m> abattoir: in pastebin ?
<mefiXe_> perhaps some dependencies are not switched "on" with my sources.list?
<z00m> !pastebin
<acetoxy> When I had Dapper Drake, I could play mp3 files in Amarok.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<abattoir> mefiXe_: well.. the Restricted format page says why... and if you stop using amarok because of that, i guess you are going to miss something...
<mefiXe_> exactly, caus i like amarok
<abattoir> z00m: yes, :)
<mefiXe_> i mean its look'n'feel is godlike
<jkleinhans> aliasfred: http://pastebin.com/775067
<z00m> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21570
<linuxkid2> zOOm: it's "!paste"
<aliasfred> looking
<abattoir> mefiXe_: you still havent answered my questions... did you restart after upgrade?... did it work before?
<mefiXe_> it worked before, sry missed your line!
<mefiXe_> i did no reboot so far
<jkleinhans> wow this laptop stuff is tough
<mefiXe_> doing now
<abattoir> linuxkid2: both point to the same entry :)
<abattoir> mefiXe_: not reboot :)
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Fontconfig
<mefiXe_> amarok restart? yes!
<abattoir> mefiXe_: this isnt windows... just close amarok from the system tray and restart amarok :)
<aliasfred> jkleinhans: ok try 'kdesu wlassistant'  aka kdedu instead of sudo
<linuxkid2> um, zOOm's !pastebin didn't show anything.
<z00m> abattoir: it will not make any difference if i am using vmplayer runing the x86 version or kubuntu will it
<mefiXe_> did this many times!
<mefiXe_> everytime i installed a new lib or any other package
<z00m> linuxkid2: it did
<z00m> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> z00m: if it is the source package, then it should work
<z00m> there you go
<linuxkid2> weird, I didn't see it last time.
<abattoir> z00m: yes, you need the X devel packages
<arepie> i'm amazed by the new ktorrent
<jkleinhans> ok wtf
<mefiXe_> this is my sources.list: http://nopaste.php-q.net/234754
<jkleinhans> aliasfred: why did that work?
<z00m> abattoir: ok, do you know the name / names ?
<acetoxy> mefiXe_: Where did you find libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs?
<mefiXe_> w32codecs is not available, i think caus of my sources.list
<mefiXe_> but libxine was available
<aliasfred> jkleinhans: sudo only change the right of the user, kdesu does the same but change some variable too which allow the new user to display an application too
<mefiXe_> apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<abattoir> !info xserver-xorg-dev
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-dev: X.Org X server -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (dapper), package size 287 kB, installed size 1644 kB
<abattoir> z00m: ^^^^
<aliasfred> jkleinhans: it is due to some stuff on X which allow to have multiple display and to allow only some user to see them
<z00m> abattoir: thanks very much for the help
<z00m> ;)
<jkleinhans> ok now its failing
<srdjant> Hello. Got a problem with samba. I setup samba server using the kde front end tool and it was ok, but transferring lots of files made my box really slow, to the point that it didn't do anything for a while, and had a ton of smbd processes.
<jkleinhans> k so kdesu = > sudo aliasfred ?
<srdjant> Am I doing something wrong, or is this a known bug?
<aliasfred> jkleinhans: kinda :) not exact but close :)
<abattoir> z00m: no problem :)
<jkleinhans> aliasfred: I was wrong, I got all excited because it said "done"
<srdjant> was using Systems Settings -> Sharing -> File Sharing
<pradeeper> is there any other IRC that dedicate to "Remastering Ubuntu"?
<srdjant> System's kubuntu dapper 6.06.1
<jkleinhans> http://pastebin.com/775077 aliasfred
<aliasfred> pradeeper: the -devel channel are more likely to contain people able to answer those question :)
<acetoxy> mefiXe_: Yeah, now the music works for me :D Thanks :)
<mefiXe_> mine doesn't
<mefiXe_> rofl
<acetoxy> (and thanks to everybody else aswell) :)
<pradeeper> thanks aliasfred
<ralph1> Anyone is there a way to start a user with a fresh session?
<aliasfred> jkleinhans: hmm i dunno the answer :)
<aliasfred> http://pastebin.com/775077 <- anybody got an idea ?
<intelikey> pradeeper ""Remastering Ubuntu"" ???
<abattoir> intelikey: i think he means the live cd
<Jazon_office> anyone in here set up an i-915 on a laptop for dual screen desktop?????
<intelikey> oh.
<jkleinhans> am I having an authentication issue with the WAP aliasfred
<mefiXe_> brb
<acetoxy> mefiXe_: Hm. :/
<jkleinhans> I was thinking that could be an issue due to no DHCP issuance
<aliasfred> jkleinhans: nope currently the issue is way before... aka it is just an issue of display the apps
<jkleinhans> ouch sounds involved
<mefiX_> re
<aliasfred> jkleinhans: the error must be read from the first to the last
<pradeeper> you can re-organize the ubuntu/kubuntu liveCDs
<pradeeper> that's what we call re-mastering
<mefiX_> ---> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<mefiX_> added the resource to my sources.list
<mefiX_> now doing apt-get upgrade
<mefiX_> xine/amarok/libxine and stuff is being upgraded
<mefiX_> let's see what happens
<abattoir> mefiX_: 1.4.2 is the latest... just FYI
<abattoir> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<intelikey> questions dealing with "re-mastering live cd's" might be handeled in #ubuntu+1  or #knoppix maybe   also ##linux is sometimes very helpful   @ pradeeper
<intelikey> who already left....
<mefiX_> amarok-xine 2:1.4.1-0ubuntu1, amarok-engines 2:1.4.1-0ubuntu1,amarok 2:1.4.1-0ubuntu1
<mefiX_> plug'n'pray
<srdjant> My /etc/samba/smb.conf seems ok. What could cause samba to fork-bomb?
<office_> hello
<intelikey> srdjant the fork ran away with the samba ?
<office_> i can`t install one movie player and some codecs for it
<office_> can anyone help me?
<office_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<srdjant> intelikey: yes it might be possible.
<mefiX_> btw one question: how can i install a specific version of a package?
<intelikey> srdjant you have /etc/security/limits setup to squash bombs i hope.
<mefiX_> e.g. the latest amarok
<alex_> is anyone pretty familiar with wine?
<intelikey> srdjant i don't know squat about samba.  sorry.
<mefiX_> if it is not available in any of my repositories
<DaSkreech> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<srdjant> intelikey: ok, i'll have a look at that file, but ity should be the default as I've not changed it.
<intelikey> srdjant then it's not set.
<DaSkreech> mefiX_: But in general yes
<srdjant> I'm unlikely to have this on my slackware box, but I don't have this issue on that box.
<intelikey> you should set a process limit if you use things like samba ssh vnc apache and other points of attack.
<mefiX_> i'll use brandons rep. if the current upgrade will not bring any effect
<Hawkwind> mefiX_: I tested it for him last night and it works very well in fact.  No issues at all with the new 1.4.2 version
<srdjant> intelikey: yes, that makes sense. However i'm only using konqueror to copy lots of files over between two machines, and the kubuntu box crawls as a result. Getting a ps output takes ages and there are (i'm guessing) hundreds of entries for smbd.
<lupine_85> yes, new amarok is great :)
<office_> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<office_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> srdjant that doesn't really describe a fork-bomb but it would be a major issue.   again i'm samba illiterate so i'll leave you in the hands of those more qualified.
<Mehercle> how can i change the actions menu (right click on file)
<h3sp4wn> Its quite easy to (even accidently) kill a box without being root if you can get a shell
<mefiX_> ok 1.4.1-ubuntu1 didn't work as well
<srdjant> ok thanks for your input on this, intelikey. Also much appreciate your pointer to the limits.conf file. Thanks.
<mefiX_> didn't work neither
<mefiX_> installing 1.4.2
<intelikey> Mehercle config desktop or konq behaviour
<mefiX_> euh what i see is a "+dapperfix" in the amarokversion
<intelikey> depending on where you are clicking
<mefiX_> amarok 2:1.4.2-0ubuntu1+dapperfix [17,0MB] 
<Mehercle> desktop and konqueror
<intelikey> h3sp4wn not one that's setup correctly
<Hawkwind> mefiX_: Because the 1.4.2 fixed some problems that the current dapper version has
<mefiX_> i see
<mefiX_> sounds promising!
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Setting it up so if a certain users processes uses more than a certain amount of cpu time then they get killed (with rlimits aware pam)
<mefiX_> cannot be that hard to get mp3-playback working!
<mefiX_> i mean: xmms worked immediately
* abattoir bets 1.4.2 wont work out of the box as well :P
<jkleinhans> aliasfred: do I need to install drivers for this or something?
* mefiX_ prays
<arepie> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpiccolo> anyone have the Karjan audio module working?
<arepie> !compiler
<h3sp4wn> imbrandons version of 1.4.2 just uses amrarok-engines so it should work with no messing around
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arepie> !g++
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> h3sp4wn and using /etc/security/*   :)
<mefiX_> anybody in here that likes house-music?
<intelikey> arepie don't forget !b-e
<mefiX_> libtunepimp3 <-- lol
<misieq> how do i install mp3 support for amarok? when i try to play mp3 file a window pops up and i have option to install mp3 support, but when i click it, nothing happens
<arepie> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mefiX> lol!!!
<trappist> !mp3 > misieq
<mefiX> seems to be THE issue atm
<abattoir> misieq: try installing libxine-extracodecs, which is in the multiverse repository
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<arepie> intelikey: what's the differs?
<srdjant> I just installed lame and liblame and i think that installs the mp3 support
<intelikey> and yes they are the same link now.   b-e used to explain in the channel that you needed build-essential     bot is pretty useless now
<mefiX> so, 1.4.2 installed, pray4me!
<intelikey> about all ubotu does anymore is says  RTFM @ ubuntu.com
<mefiX> doesn't work :-/
<intelikey> which is.... well, rude.
<josh___> can u run google earth on amd64?
<abattoir> mefiX: told ya ;)
<mefiX> cannot be true! it just sucks
<adz21c> josh___: should be able to if u can find out how to install x86 libs
<abattoir> mefiX: ok, now make sure you have libxine-extracodecs installed...
<mefiX> gonna be faster by installing winamp with wine!
<josh___> would that be in adept?
<adz21c> josh___: ummm doubt it
<alessandropironi> can anybody help me with katalog?
<mefiX> libxine-extracodecs is installed
<adz21c> josh___: i think you need to install the 32bit libs for various things such as xserver
<arepie> vuild-essential package come with g++ ?
<arepie> %build
<josh___> damn!!!
<abattoir> mefiX: ok, if you have amarok open, close it...
<josh___> nothing supports amd64
<josh___> i'm so pissed off
<mefiX> k, closed
<adz21c> josh___: ummm no plenty stuff does
<josh___> but games and stuff
<adz21c> josh___: just not prop stuff really
<josh___> google earth, java, flash
<adz21c> flash u can get to work
<Hawkwind> Should have done a bit of research before purchasing a 64Bit system
<adz21c> java u can
<abattoir> mefiX: then delete ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/xine-config
<adz21c> and google earth
<intelikey> will not 64bit run 64 or 32 bit apps natively ?    it seems like it should.    when we went to 32bit it ran 16bit apps without anything special added..........
<adz21c> no
<abattoir> josh___: or, you should have installed a 32-bit OS
<adz21c> well yes
<adz21c> but u need 32bit libs to go with it
<abattoir> hi Hawkwind, btw :)
<josh___> lol ya
<mefiX> k @abattoir
<mefiX> deleted
<mefiX> restart?
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Hey there :)
<abattoir> mefiX: yup :)
<josh___> but there's no point in having a 64 bit cpu if u dont use the extra features :P
<mefiX> any further adjustments or just try?
<Hawkwind> josh___: There's no point in purchasing one when many things aren't supported for it either IMO
<abattoir> mefiX: just try :)
<josh___> ya but its the only thing on the market these days
<mefiX> nope, sry!
<Hawkwind> josh___: No it's not
<abattoir> mefiX: any particular error?
<intelikey> like having a 256 bit cpu and not using it for security encription.....
<Hawkwind> Far from it actually
<mefiX> one question in amarok settings
<adz21c> josh___: i been using x64 for yrs and u can use whatever u like, just sometimes u have to compromise at using 32bit stuff at same time cos the prop world is slow as hell
<intelikey> it wont do anything else
<mefiX> i choose automatic selection for sound-output
<josh___> yup
<mefiX> would it be better to chose "alsa"?
<josh___> oh well i like a challenge anyways
<mefiX> or is this mode reliable?
<josh___> i'm the only 16 year old i know who can use linux
<abattoir> mefiX: ok, try changing...
<srdjant> time to take out battery
<intelikey> alsa is good
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > mefiX
<mefiX> i got alsa, oss, arts, file, esd
<mefiX> trying alsa
<abattoir> mefiX: dont choose file... try alsa
<mefiX> kk, and there weren't any errors
<josh___> uh i just installed google earth..
<mefiX> still no mp3-playback
<intelikey> josh___ what does it do ?
<looktj> i messed up my server :/
<adz21c> josh___: like i said you need various 32bit libs ... if u launch it via terminal it will probably winge for xcursors stuff
<looktj> chaoscheats.com/smf
<trappist> I'm not liking adept.  is there another kde app for managing my packages
<profoX`> Hey. Where can I get Amarok 1.4.2 again :)
<abattoir> mefiX: try playing one of the .ogg files in /usr/share/sounds
<misieq> is there any plugin for kaffeine that would enable me to use sharing with my dvb?
<abattoir> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<looktj> it downloading php files
<josh___> ya it won't start lol
<josh___> oh well
<abattoir> trappist: there is kynaptic and kpackage(??)
<abattoir> !info kynaptic
<ubotu> Package kynaptic does not exist in dapper
<mefiX> the ogg-files can be played
<office_> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<josh___> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<office_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trappist> abattoir: thanks
<josh___> !x86_64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86_64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> mefiX: ok, then no problem w/ output... only mp3 support
<office_> can anyone help me to install codecs?
<office_> i can`t see any movie
<mefiX> and for the others: i've installed any package on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> josh___ you know you can run a 32bit chroot in that 64bit env that allows using 32b apps.
<mefiX> yep only mp3-support
<mefiX> as i said
<josh___> how do i do that then
<mefiX> is there any debug in amarok?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: ok. how did you figure that out?
<intelikey> josh___ there is a wiki on chroot   @ ubuntu.com
<abattoir> mefiX: do you have libmad0 installed?
<misieq> mefiX: just try to run it from konsole
<josh___> oh col
<mefiX> in version 1.4.1 it brought up a popup telling "no decoder found"
<audwan> anyone got tips for hardware on a linux mediasenter-box?
<mefiX> libmad0 installed!
<abattoir> mefiX: version?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: I did a ldd on xclock and crossed it with the dpkg.log for that day and backed down the fontconfig
<DaSkreech> Worked!
<abattoir> mefiX: and also version of libxine-extracodecs
<fdoving> DaSkreech: clever :)
<nnn0> audwan: knopmyth maybe ?
<nnn0> audwan: a knoppix port of myth tv
<nnn0> audwan: oh HW %]  sry
<DaSkreech> fdoving: That plus xorg dudes told me that Bus Error has nothing to do with a bus :)
<audwan> nnn0: :)...yup
<abattoir> mefiX: ????
<mefiX> 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2
<mefiX> sry
<mefiX> amarok: END__: virtual bool XineEngine::play(uint) - Took 0.094s
<mefiX> amarok:     [controller]  Failed to play this track.
<audwan> figured I'd buy a Hauppage card for TV-in, but otherwise i'm blank
<abattoir> mefiX: and libmad0 ?
<mefiX> 0.15.1b-2.1
<mefiX> my kde is 3.5.4
<abattoir> mefiX: is there more of that error? could you pastebin it if it is large?
<mefiX> ok, on sec.
<DanaG> Does anyone have visualizations working in Amarok?
<mefiX> debug: http://nopaste.php-q.net/234764
<DanaG> I can't even open the "Visualizations" dialog -- the menu entry is disabled.
<fdoving> DaSkreech: yeah.. that was a bit odd. to me anyway.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: What was?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: the bus error thing.
<mefiX> line 262: opening file
<mefiX> it doesn't tell us the problem
<supernix> Ah I am back to familiar surroundings.
<mefiX> it just says "cannot play, skipping 2 the next track"
<supernix> Gnome is OK but I love my KDE
<vursitis> what player are you using?
<abattoir> mefiX: you can try reinstalling libxine-extracodecs and libmad0
<supernix> so what is new in KDE 3.5.4 ?
<mefiX> is there smt. like "reinstall"?
<mefiX> or remove | install?
<josh___> wow nice
<josh___> i'm getting the 32 bit libraries now
<vursitis> personaly i find that gnome has a restrictive interface
<supernix> Yes that is how it felt to me as well vursitis
<josh___> ok i saw a bunch of screenshots where u can turn the desktop into a cube
<srdjant> xgl :)
<josh___> how do u do that?
<josh___> can u do it in kde?
<adz21c> yea xgl
<vursitis> yes
<srdjant> yes
<supernix> I got so use to the taskbar being at the bottom it flipped me out trying to access it at the top
<srdjant> I got it running on my slackware box. rocks. mplayer is slow though.
<abattoir> mefiX: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall libxine-extracodecs libmad0'
<mefiX> both reinstalled
<mefiX> same shit
<mefiX> grml
<vursitis> supernix: i know what you mean
<supernix> how can I get KDE 3.5.4 I am still running KDE 3.5.2
<josh___> ok i got google earth working
<josh___> but the locations are a bit out of place
<mefiX> weird
<adz21c> fine on my end
<vursitis> does anyone here know how well the program honeypot works?
<Hawkwind> supernix: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main  <~~Add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list  and then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fdoving> vursitis: is it in the archives?
<vursitis> yes
<UQlev> vursitis, what services are you going to immitate?
<mefiX> amarok: END__: virtual void ThreadWeaver::Thread::run() - Took 0.039s
<mefiX> amarok:           [PluginManager]  Trying to load: libamarok_xine-engine
<mefiX> amarok:           [xine-engine]  hello
<mefiX> looks kinda good
<vursitis> im not immitating anything, i would just like to broadcast a bunch of null machines on my network, im going to a technical college and i think the netowork kids are messing with my roomates machine, i want to throw them off a bit
<vursitis> just as an extra security measure
<fdoving> verbose: you mean 'honeyd' right?
<UQlev> vursitis, then have a fun
<vursitis> eh, i'll try
<supernix> hmmm I am scared now
<supernix> it said it was going to remove kde-libs-bin
<vursitis> that might be the name
<supernix> actually said in the description that those files were needed to run programs
<adz21c> supernix: should be ok, i not got that installed
<h3sp4wn> supernix: kde-libs-bin is depreciated
<DanaG> Do any of you get the option of visualizations in Amarok?
<DanaG> The "visualizations" MENU option is entirely disabled.
<supernix> oic thanks for the heads up gang feeling much more comfortable now
<misieq> !sasc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sasc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jott_> hm can someone tell me the fastest eu ubuntu repository? getting only ~100-200kb/s from de/nl/se/fi/no ... :(
<supernix> ok hope all goes well. If not you will see me soon crying for help
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Yeah Anyway I now know a whole slew of things on X startup
<fdoving> DaSkreech: i'
<fdoving> DaSkreech: i'll ask you next time i have problems :)
<fdoving> jott_: se should be pretty fast.. i get nice speeds from it anyway. 1.5 M/s and such.
<jott_> hmm.. erm is dns broken? i get the same ip for all *.archive.ubuntu.com :/
<xwolf-> is there a ui-based program for rar files?
<fdoving> jott_: hah.. nice point.
<fdoving> all goes to uk.
<jott_> so... can someone tell me the real ip of se.archive.ubuntu.com? ;)
<Hawkwind> xwolf-: You can extract them from within konqueror if that's what you are asking
<jott_> fdoving: no wonder its so slow ;)
<supernix> God I am so happy I have 5mbps cable instead of a dialup right now or this would take forever
<Hawkwind> jott_: 82.211.81.182
<jott_> Hawkwind: no ;)
<DanaG> I have only 3 megabits.
<jott_> Hawkwind: this is forster.ubuntu.com :/
<jott_> dns seems to be broken
<DanaG> I wish I had even just 10 megabit ethernet to the internet.
<supernix> hmmm I dont know what to say it just quit said it encounted a problem or that comitting would break a package
<mefiX> next step: trina compile amarok
<supernix> how do I find out what went wrong ?
<mefiX> nothing works
* Hawkwind Hugs his 8Mb internet connection
<josh___> i need help with installing the realtek drivers
<xwolf-> Hawkwind i don't think so, man.
<milan> Hello, how to configure firestarter with samba? When I start the firewall, my shares can not be viewed from other computers.
<Hawkwind> xwolf-: Yes I think so.  I do it all the time.  You right click on the rar files and click Extract.  Assuming you have rar and unrar installed of course
<supernix> our local cable company is advertising 10mbps but honestly the 5mbps is definitely enough for me
<fdoving> jott_: ftp.acc.umu.se
<jott_> fdoving: thanks
<xwolf-> Hawkwind well, so i probably don't have rar and unrar
<supernix> help what do I do to find out what went wrong ?
<h3sp4wn> Its still contested - unless you have something like baseband
<xwolf-> do you know the packages' names?
<h3sp4wn> or a leased line
<supernix> I was using adept updater
<Hawkwind> xwolf-: Probably not.  You should install them :P
<Hawkwind> xwolf-: rar and unrar of course
<Hawkwind> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<jott_> i guess someone should fix this dns problem otherwise uk goes nuts ;)
<Hawkwind> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<alex___> hello
<alex___> I have a question
<Hawkwind> supernix: My ISP is supposed to give us up to 25Mb by the end of this year, then up to 200Mb by the end of next year
<alex___> is there anyway to prevent kubuntu from asking me for the password everytime I need to access an administrative area
<supernix> wow Hawkwind that sure would be nice to try
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Do you have 8mb upload as well ?
<mefiX> damn! i got a ~400kb-dsl
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Hah no.  TWC/RR only gives us 512K up currently
<supernix> Ok hmmm updater quit stating an error but did not say which package caused the error.
<supernix> How do I find out what the problem was ?
<Hawkwind> supernix: sudo apt-get upgrade  again
<Hawkwind> supernix: Or, sudo apt-get -f install
<alex___> anyone?
<supernix> hmm I used the adept installer
<supernix> What would the command line be again ?
<Hawkwind> alex___: Setup a root account or use sudo -i
<h3sp4wn> supernix: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Hawkwind> supernix: I just gave it to you
<alex___> Hawkwind: setting up a root account would make it permanent, correct?
<xwolf-> !mid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* DanaG hates living in the USA nowadays.
<Hawkwind> alex___: Yes as you could just su -  to become root user.  sudo passwd   will do that for you
* mefiX would like to live/work in US
<jott_> mh much better 20 min instead of 2 hours to wait ;)
<alex___> Hawkwind: but would that be completely permanent? would I be asked for the password next time I boot the machine?
<h3sp4wn> alex__: It will also break some apps that expect root not to be enabled (mainly gui ones but it may or not be a problem)
<alex___> oh
<alex___> really?
<alex___> hmm
<Hawkwind> alex___: Any time you su - it will ask for the password
<Hawkwind> alex___: I've done it and have had nothing break.  I don't see how it can break anything
<Hawkwind> alex___: You could setup sudo to not ask for a password
<alex___> ok
<alex___> so how do I set it up not to ask for the passowrd?
<alex___> sudo -i
<alex___> ?
<Hawkwind> alex___: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=148.0
<Hawkwind> alex___: Read that on my forums.  Look at the bottom
<mefiX> where are the sources located at after extraction?
<Hawkwind> alex___: There is a part at the bottom for setting it up on *Ubuntu specifically
<mefiX> expected /usr/src
<h3sp4wn> alex__: use visudo (add ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL)
<alex___> ok
<h3sp4wn> alex__: use visudo (yourusername ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL)
<alex___> let me try
<Hawkwind> alex___: That how-to I just posted tells you exactly that
<alex___> alright!
<supernix> hmmm something is wrong
<alex___> h3sp4wn: thanks
<alex___> Hawkwind: thanks
<supernix> I rebooted and after that the place that usualy had a box for your username and password was blank as in no box just saw the text for the userid and a the cursor was at the password field position
<DanaG> Visualizations, anyone?
<DanaG> Anyone who uses Amarok and has libvisual installed:
<DanaG> do you have the option to enable visualizations?  I don't.
<fdoving> DanaG: i suggest trying #amarok
<josh___> isn't linux like WAAAAAAY harder to make programs for
<josh___> and plus all those guides on how to install it
<supernix> I am still not getting any feedback
<trappist> josh___: it depends.  if you write for windows, you get to make a lot more assumptions than you can with linux.
<josh___> oh are there any free games for linux?
<josh___> like 3d games, that have good graphics
<trappist> for example, you don't have to worry about whether a windows user has recompiled a custom kernel.  You don't have to worry about whether he's running XFree86 or Xorg, KDE or Gnome, etc.
<josh___> ooh cool
<Ace2007> Hi all
<josh___> yeh so are there any system hogging games for linux?
<trappist> with 3d graphics, if you use opengl it's not a bug deal
<trappist> josh___: like ut2004?
<josh___> ya but its not free lol
<josh___> i was playing that one with those cars and u make walls behind it
<josh___> and u try to make eachother crash
<h3sp4wn> josh___: ftp://3dgr130:sdf4d533@3dgamers.mirror.internode.on.net/3dgamers/games/wolfensteinet/et-linux-2.60.x86.run (wolfenstein enemy territory is free as in beer )
<josh___> :O oh ya!~
<josh___> and america's army too
<josh___> im on 64 bit though
<trappist> josh___: gltron? armagedtron?
<josh___> armagedtron
<josh___> i dont know how to play that lol
<trappist> it's like a tron game
<trappist> like the one you were playing
<josh___> don't know
<josh___> but its these cars that make lines that if u run into u die
<trappist> right.  a tron game.
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<josh___> ya lol
<mefiX> roooooooooofl my amarok works!!!!!!!!
<mefiX> its so rofl!
<mefiX> i just wanted to compile it
<josh___> ya when i play music i have zero bas
<mefiX> did ./configure
<vursitis> that game is awsome
<mefiX> and it told me that i need libxine-dev, clearly
<DaSkreech> mefiX: You installed libxine-extracodecs?
<mefiX> nope!!!
<mefiX> that stuff was already installed
<DaSkreech> Well you probably need to install that
<mefiX> the problem was
<DaSkreech> So you did install it
<mefiX> libxine1 vs. libxine-main1
<mefiX> libxine1 was installed
<mefiX> version 1.1.2-2ubuntu3
<mefiX> but the sources needed 1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.2
<mefiX> i did
<mefiX> apt-get install libxine-main1=1.1.1+ubuntu2-7.2
<mefiX> Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:
<mefiX>   libxine1
<mefiX> Die folgenden Pakete werden DEAKTUALISIERT:
<mefiX>   libxine-main1
<mefiX> sry for the german locale now
<mefiX> but it works now
<supernix> Ok still same issue
<mefiX> this is reaaally weird!!
<supernix> for some reason I get no box when I go to login
<supernix> it is like the kdm is messing up
<orient2000> <DanaG> I have 4 visualisations in Amarok 1.3.9 in KDE 3.5.2
<stoku> simeka
<mefiX> @supernix, now that i am troubleshooting amarok lets see the visus
<mefiX> on sec
<stoku> jestem amatorem w linuxie mam go od paru godzin
<stoku> jak zainstalowa/rozpakowa plik rpm??
<stoku> czy kto pomoe na prv??
<supernix> not sure what you mean mefiX ?
<supernix> what is a visus ?
<stoku> ups
<stoku> sory
<mefiX> visualisations
<stoku> i speak polish language
<supernix> how can i show it to you ?
<Hawkwind> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<supernix> it is at the login prompt
<stoku> bay
<supernix> the boxes obviously exist or I would not be able to login but they are missing a black outline
<jkleinhans> can anyone help me with my wireless connection, I've made some mods to my interfaces file and have the following output, but I don't know where to go from here...http://pastebin.com/775177
<supernix> I dont see any problem when I use konversation or ff
<mefiX> ?? thought you have problems with visualisations in amarok?
<supernix> nah mefiX it is the login manager
<mefiX> i see
<mefiX> kdm?
<mefiX> gdm?
<supernix> yes I think that is what it is called it is the KDE login manager
<mefiX> kdm, yes
<lupine_85> jkleinhans: your router isn't reponding to (or possibly, isn't receiving) the DHCP requests
<trappist> supernix: kdm
<lupine_85> i.e. it's not giving you an IP address
<supernix> ah ok I stand corrected kdm
<jkleinhans> lupine_85: I see the linkquality:0 line that doesn't look good
<mefiX> and whats your problem again with kdm (sry was stock in my amarok problem)
<lupine_85> can you normally get a signal?
<jkleinhans> lupine_85: what could be wrong?  its added to the allowed MACs, etc
<jkleinhans> lupine_85: yes it shows up w/the wireless wizard
<lupine_85> what driver setup are you using?
<supernix> the kdm is missing a black outline for the login boxes
<lupine_85> (e.g. ndiswrapper, native, etc)
<pielgrzym> hello
<pielgrzym> if I want to compile amarok for my system I have to remove it first?
<lupine_85> also, if you configure a static address, can you ping the router?
<jkleinhans> lupine_85: I don't know anything about linux
<lupine_85> pielgryzm: probably best
<lupine_85> ah :)
<h3sp4wn> pielgrzym: or install it to /usr/local or /opt
<trappist> pielgrzym: it would be a good idea
<Hawkwind> pielgrzym: Why are you wanting to compile it ?
<lupine_85> ok, can you pastebin the output of the following commands:- lsmod lspci lsusb
<trappist> pielgrzym: if you wait until like tomorrow you can get the new one from kubuntu.org
<supernix> is there some way I can repair the black box issue without having to revert back to KDE 3.5.2 ?
<pielgrzym> if I open a huge playlist and start filtering by keywords it freezes and uses 100% cpu (amarok 1.4.2)
<Hawkwind> amarok 1.4.2 is already available actually
<Hawkwind> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<pielgrzym> I have the lates version installed
<trappist> Hawkwind: yeah but tomorrow there should be *official* packages
<pielgrzym> and in various moments it freezes ;(
<Hawkwind> trappist: Those 'are' official packages actually
<Hawkwind> trappist: Those exact packages are the ones that go to kubuntu.org
<pielgrzym> will amarok work better if I compile it on my sys?
<Hawkwind> pielgrzym: You have 1.4.2 installed already ?
<pielgrzym> yes
<trappist> Hawkwind: oh cool
<Hawkwind> pielgrzym: It's possible, but very hard to say
<pielgrzym> from separate amarok repositories
<pielgrzym> so now "sudo apt-get remove amarok", right?
<trappist> pielgrzym: compiling it yourself doesn't automatically make anything work better - odds are you're better off trusting the (experienced) packagers
<jkleinhans> lupine_85: http://pastebin.com/775185
<pielgrzym> but it keeps hanging all the time :( I love this player, and have nothing but trouble :(
<pielgrzym> I thought it will work better since the packaged version is for 386
<pielgrzym> :)
<Hawkwind> pielgrzym: Just try it, but don't surprised when you notice no difference.
<pielgrzym> hm
<jkleinhans> lupine_85: why is IPV6 listed in lsmod?
<trappist> pielgrzym: if you go out of your way to compile with cpu-specific optimizations, you might get a slight performance increase, but it's not likely to be nocticeable.  and compiling *on* your machine doesn't automatically optimize it *for* your machine.
<Hawkwind> I'm not saying you won't.  It's just very possible that you won't
<pielgrzym> :(
<lupine_85> because ubuntu comes with ipv6 support enabled by default. It's not a problem :)
<jkleinhans> ahh ok
<lupine_85> okay, so the driver is loaded fine.
<lupine_85> did it set itself up?
<pielgrzym> is there any way to check what causes those freezes on my system?
<pielgrzym> I actually installed linux mainly for this briliant app :)
<Hawkwind> pielgrzym: Have you run it from a terminal ?
<h3sp4wn> I suppose if you wanted to rebuild everything it could be done with apt-build world
<pielgrzym> Hawkwind: no
<h3sp4wn> (optimising the CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS) then just pinning everything
<Hawkwind> pielgrzym: You should try it.  It might or might not shed some light of when it freezes as to why
<pielgrzym> Hawkwind: ok, I'll give it a try :)
<pielgrzym> Hawkwind: I get a huge list of errors in cli
<pielgrzym> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<venky> j #xgl
<venky> oops
<venky> my bad
<pielgrzym> this is what I get in cli: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21576
<danish_> can anybody tell about what open source software i can use to setup a webserver on windows and linux
<Hawkwind> danish_: apache
<danish_> i mean like first to setup the dns thing
<dani_beginner> is there like a walkthru i googled it but couldn't find anything
<Hawkwind> apache.org has great documentation
<venky> i am a complete newbie with linux, and just experimenting at the moment,
<dani_beginner> hawkwind: thx i will check it out
<venky> but when i was installing kubuntu, i had the option of having the partition on which kubuntu goes, had the option of setting it to ntfs, is this right?.
<lupine_85> if you don';t want something complicated, then there are lots of "small" http servers as well
<cutepinkbunnies> hi lupine_85
<cutepinkbunnies> any thoughts?
<xunq> hi
<xunq> i have aquestion
<venky> i chose the format etc
<venky> but just wondering,
<josh___> can someone help me install realtek drivers?
<venky> cause i heard there are problems with writing to ntfs partitions
<xunq> realtek for what wifi
<stoic> yes linux cant write to ntfs
<venky> ok , so if next time, i have the partition on which kubuntu is installed as ntfs, would there be any prb?
<xunq> is compiz for free i a newbie
<stoic> ummm... yes...
<xunq> yes?
<stoic> you shouldnt even be able to install linux on an ntfs partition
<stoic> hm, o xunq sorry that was to venky
<venky> stoic: that's what i thought too, but when installing kubuntu, there was an option to choose the format of the partition,
<venky> stoic: and ntfs was included
<xunq> sorry but i dont speak good english:(
<stoic> and xunq, if it is in your repositories, its usualy free
<stoic> really?
<venky> stoic: yes
<alex___> hello everyone
<xunq> thanks
<alex___> any Acer Aspire 5672 owners here by any chance?
<venky> stoic: from that list, i chose etc for the format of the partition for kubuntu,
<stoic> thats extreamly akward... well maybe that has changed but that could cause alot of problems, why exactly do you need an ntfs partition?
<josh___> omg i can't find it
<venky> stoic: i don't really, but when i saw it there, i was confused,
<josh___> there is no guide on how to install realtek drivers
<stoic> well i wouldnt use it
<stoic> use either ext3, or if you want compatibility w/ windows, i would use fat32
<venky> stoic: fat32 for kubuntu?
<alex___> any laptop users at all/
<alex___> ?
<stoic> yes, linuxx can be used on fat partitions
<h3sp4wn> The new fuse based ntfs driver is supposed to be almost complete (latest knoppix uses it)
<venky> stoic: currently my windows partition is ntfs, and my linux partitions are ext3
<xunq> hm i have a another question i downloaded a theme from www.kde-look.org i will instal a theme and i become a error message: the file is not a valid KDM theme
<venky> stoic: so in order to be able to write anything to my windows partition, i would need to have that as a fat32 format
<stoic> no, you could still use an ext3 partition, but in order for windows to see it and be compatible with it you would want to use fat32
<stoic> it would work one way not both
<stoic> if you used ext3
<lupine_85> cutepinkbunnies: have you tried assigning yourself a static IP and pinging the router that way?
<fdoving> stoic, venky: there are some ext2/3 drivers for windows afaik. search google and you will find.
<stoic> ok, well im sure fdoving is right, but if you wanted compatibility between the two in both directions, it would be easier to use fat32
<venky> stoic: oh i see,
<fdoving> stoic, venky: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<xunq> i a newbie will try to instal xgl:D
<venky> fdoving, tha's interesting, cheers
<stoic> thankyou fdoving
<venky> stoic: thank you also
<stoic> not a problem
<xunq> have anybody a link for xgl instalation with kde?
<josh___> ok i've got a little thing here
<stefano67> c'e qualche italiano?
<josh___> what's the command for executing something
<fdoving> !it > stefano67
<xunq> slovensky magyarul deutsch?
<josh___> i need to type in /home/josh/Desktop/realtek-linux-audiopack-3.5-6b.tar.bz2/install to install the sound drivers
<josh___> but it says there's no command
<stefano67> ok ciao fdoving
<stoic> what are you trying to execute
<stoic> josh
<stefano67> conosci bene kubuntu?
<venky> i installed kubuntu after removing suse 10.1, and i think, i am starting to like kubuntu more, particulary because of the documentation,
<stoic> i find it easier to use than suse or redhat
<Martijn81> !xgl > xung
<fdoving> josh___: 'cd /tmp;tar -jxvf /home/josh/Desktop/realtek-linux-audiopack-3.5-6b.tar.bz2' cd to the directory it creates in /tmp and run install from there.
<Martijn81> !xgl > xunq
<stefano67> avevo bisogno di una dritta
<fdoving> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fdoving> stefano67: please use english in here.. or go to #kubuntu-it -  thanks. :)
<stefano67> grazie ciao a tutti
<josh___> whaa?
<lmosher> I hear a really weird and deep sound when I move windows around. What is that and how can I stop it?
<venky> stoic: i am just wondering right, since i am used to using windows, where would i install third party apps, like in windows, i could choose a directory to install to, but when installing third party apps by say, building from source, i usually store them in my home directory, is this good practice?
<stoic> yes thats ok
<cutepinkbunnies> lupine_85: I get this when I try to configure a static IP SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument
<cutepinkbunnies> I'm on 10.0.0.x/24
<venky> stoic: is that where you would place them also?
<josh___> ok and where is the tmp directory
<stoic> thats where i place them
<ttyfscker> hi gnomefreak
<venky> stoic: cool
<fdoving> venky: that's OK practice. you can also put them in /usr/local or /opt for everyone on the system to have access to them.
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: you ever gonna lift that ban on me?
<lupine_85> what command are you using?
<venky> fdoving: i was about to ask about the opt one, spoke my mind, cheers, ;-)
<fdoving> venky: i place some of my bigger apps in /opt and a few small executables in /usr/local/bin
<venky> ah i see
<josh___> ok i have the temp directory here what now
<josh___> i don't get it
<lupine_85>  ? "sudo ifconfig <interface> 10.0.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255" ?
<cutepinkbunnies> sudo ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.20 255.255.255.0
<fdoving> ttyfscker: are you banned from here?
<ttyfscker> no
<josh___> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ttyfscker> i probably will be when gnomefreak sees me
<ttyfscker> he has something against me
<josh___> !tmp
<ttyfscker> he bans me from every channel he sees me in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stoic> shower time, brb
<ttyfscker> i think he is just jealous because i know more than he does or something
<fdoving> ttyfscker: ok, you probably did something stupid once then.. or something :)
<ttyfscker> nah
<ttyfscker> i just helped people in #ubuntu
<fdoving> ok.
<ttyfscker> and someone said my name and gave my #ubuntu tab a highlight
<ttyfscker> i went and checked it out
<manzuk> does anyone have a AMD64 and when using K7kernel the system doesnt turn off completely?
<cutepinkbunnies> lupine_85: I still have linkquality of 0
<ttyfscker> and i told them they were offtopic to join #linuxsociety
<cutepinkbunnies> even though it is configured statically
<ttyfscker> and he banned me for 48 hrs for being offtopic and knowing it
<Untouch> does a german kubuntu exist ?
<Untouch> kubuntu channel
<ttyfscker> so then i told him to just go ahead and make it 48 days
<aliasfred> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ttyfscker> and i cussed him quiet a bit too
<Untouch> thanks
<ttyfscker> because this was far from the first instance
<lupine_85> if the link quality is the problem, it'll be that the drivers are low quality
<fdoving> ttyfscker: ah.. well. not too smart was it? - but anyway i can understand your situation. ops should be like soldiers, they shouldn't fire unless neccessary.. triggerhappy ops doesn't do anyone any good.
<QMario> What is wrong with the code on this webpage? http://thedailywtf.com/forums/40043/ShowPost.aspx
<ttyfscker> fdoving:: right
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: is the sorriest op i ever seen
<lupine_85> but the ifconfig command you gave is not right, IIRC.
<lupine_85> [22:03]  <lu "sudo ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255"
<ttyfscker> he sets on his thrown not knowing sh*t bout ubuntu
<ttyfscker> all you see him do is kick/ban people
<aliasfred> ttyfscker: hmm ok
<ttyfscker> never see him helping
<ttyfscker> then someone like me that actually helps these people gets kicked..
<Ash-Fox> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<fdoving> ttyfscker: anyway. this is offtopic, you can complain in #ubuntu-ops if you want to.
<aliasfred> ttyfscker: ok can you talk about that in -offtopic please
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/ttyfscker]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<fdoving> nalioth: hey, that was unncessary.
<aliasfred> nalioth: ?
<Gwildor> nalioth, YOU FUCKING TURD!!
<Gwildor> getting called a turd sux :P
<DBO> fdoving, his conduct across several channels has been especially rude toward gnomefreak
<aliasfred> nalioth: can you explain your kick ?
<Ash-Fox> Forced part.
<fluxbuntu> is there no CoC for this room?
<fdoving> DBO: doesn't change the fact that he didn't do anything wrong in this channel.
<Seveas> fluxbuntu, there is
<aliasfred> there is a code of conduct
<Seveas> Gwildor, should be reading it right now
<aliasfred> and kicking without reason is not part of it
<Ash-Fox> fluxbuntu, nalioth is currently conquoring.
<Gwildor> nah, i dotn give a fuck....why handg out with assholes??
<moises> hola
<Gwildor> Seveas,
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<aliasfred> nalioth: can you please explain all those kick ?
<nalioth> aliasfred: harsh language and personal attacks are against the CoC
<josh___> this isn't making any sence!
<fluxbuntu> sense*
<aliasfred> nalioth: and unexplained kick too...
<nalioth> ttyfscker is a known troll who has been banned from most of the other #ubuntu channels for the same behavior
<aliasfred> nalioth: ok if it is the case, it is fine. but explaining before kicking is better. else other people in the room start to be afraid of being kicked for no reason if they dont know the reason
<nalioth> Gwildor: language and personal attacks are agains the CoC
<josh___> i unzipped the file and now i can't do anything with it
<nalioth> aliasfred: i personally do not do much in the channel unless it is warranted
<fluxbuntu> aliasfred it is called read the coc on the canonical website on the page about irc
* Ash-Fox thought CoC stood for "Command of Conquor".
<Gwildor> nalioth well he didnt do anything....is kicking for no reason against the COC??
<fluxbuntu> ash-fow hahaha
<fluxbuntu> !conduct
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<fluxbuntu> gwildor read that
<gnomefreak> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gwildor> uhh, no
<nalioth> Gwildor: if you'd been civil, you'd have been here for the reason
<Gwildor> nalioth, sooooo, when are you going to answer why he got kicked???
<Seveas> Gwildor, he answered it about 10 times now
<Seveas> read.
<DBO> Gwildor, he already did many times
<gnomefreak> Gwildor: he got kicked for breaking the rules/coc if you read them it will explain alot
<xunq> how can i find a slovak hungary irc chat?
<Gwildor> umm, not between when he was kicked, and i was kicked he didnt
<nalioth> Seveas: Gwildor was away on a /remove due to language and personal attacks
<Hawkwind> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Gwildor> oooh, gnomefreak showed up, thats why
<Gwildor> 2 people asked WHY he was kicked right after it happened./..
<Gwildor> and....it wasnt answered when i was here
<Gwildor> did he answer after i got kicked?
<Hawkwind> Guys, shouldn't you all take this discussion out of the main help channel as to not interfere with those that need help
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> Gwildor, if you still don't understand, feel free to join #Ubuntu-ops
<ralph1> Does anyone know where to go to get a fresh session for a user on restart? I have a problem on spouses machine where it is not takeing any input from keyboard and want to start her with fresh session.
<fluxbuntu> gwildor actually gnomefreak told fdoving right before you left
<aliasfred> Gwildor: nalioth explained that ttyfscker has an history of being impolite and have been banned from multiple ubuntu channel due to his behaviour
<Hawkwind> Ughhhhhhhhh
<Gwildor> ok...but, he didnt do anything this time....
<Seveas> fluxbuntu, aliasfred: please stop offtopic talk
<Hawkwind> Ya'll take it elsewhere, please
<kubix> hola
<Gwildor> he was kicked for no reason....for following th COC
<nalioth> yes, #kubuntu-offtopic awaits all non support discussions
<Hawkwind> ralph1: Are you asking about when logging into KDE ?
<aliasfred> Seveas: as you wish
<kubix> someone speak spanish?????????????
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ralph1> Hawkwind: yes
<xunq> german?
<Hawkwind> ralph1: While KDE is *not* running do this:  mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old   as normal user, then start KDE
<Hawkwind> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<josh___> in the instructions it says: Step 2. Turn on sound support (soundcore module, default turn on), if i can hear sound doesnt that mean its alreadu on?
<josh___> cuz i'm using the alsa drivers.
<ralph1> Hawkwind: OK will try.
<baldi^zZz> cu & gn8 @ll
<Gwildor> u guys are fucking drunk!
<Gwildor> get ur magnifying glass! BITHCES!!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@h-66-134-148-176.sfldmidn.covad.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<alain> coucou
<josh___> someone help
<josh___> i have to do this
<josh___> Step 3. Complied source code
<josh___> 	a. cd alsa-driver-1.0.9b_1.
<josh___> 	b. ./configure
<josh___> 	c. make
<josh___> 	d. make install
<josh___> 	e. ./snddevices
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hawkwind> josh___: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<josh___> i did configure and i'm supposed to type make but it says bad command
<josh___> oh sry
<fdoving> did you install the 'build-essential' package?
<josh___> who me?
<fdoving> yes, you.
<josh___> uh where do u get that from
<josh___> adept?
<fdoving> yes.
<Hawkwind> josh___: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<josh___> oh ok
<Danish_> hawkwind: i got vertrigo server which has apache mysql and everything but when i go http://localhost/ it asks me for username and password
<Ace2007> bye
<josh___> how do u ppl know that i need this stuff lol
<fdoving> josh___: voodoo magic.
<josh___> lol
<josh___> ok
<Hawkwind> josh___: We've been using the distro for a while and know how Linux works :P
<Hawkwind> LOL @ voodoo magic
<josh___> ~/alsa-driver-1.0.9b_26$  is what comes up
<fdoving> it's much about the same :)
<josh___> so i just type make right after that?
<Hawkwind> We gave espN :P
<Danish> hawkwind: could u answer my question plz
<josh___> lol i couldn't even do the automatic install which sucks
<Hawkwind> Danish: I've never heard of nor used vertigo.  I use what works which is apache
<josh___> now i have to do manual
<josh___> it just says to do manual install: ./install (wtf does that mean)
<josh___> i mean automatic
<Danish> hawkwind: well its apache server do u know why its asking me for password
<Hawkwind> Danish: Nope.  By default apache itself doesn't ask for a password.  Again, I know nothing about vertigo though
<Danish> hawkwind: i installed apache inself first and when i went localhost it asked me for a password so i got vertrigo which uses apahce too and it asks me the same thing
<Danish> hawkwind: is the username admin@localhost or just 'admin'
<josh___> k screw this i'll do the automatic install, it just says type ./install, but whats the command
<josh___> is it cd or something
<srdjant> won't it just be ./install ?
<josh___> it says invalid command
<TheGateKeeper> if xserver 10.4 safe to install now??
<josh___> if i type in ./install nothing happens
<TheGateKeeper> is*
<josh___> this is all it says in the manual
<srdjant> it either does nothing or tells you invalid command. which one is it, josh___ ?
<josh___> for automatic install: exexute ./install
<josh___> it says invalid command
<srdjant> What exactly do you type in?
<josh___> would you like me to send u the file?
<monkeybirhd> i was installing kubuntu dapper and when it promted to reboot i rebooted it and grub just gave a 21 error, what do i do?
<josh___> for the instructions
<srdjant> how big?
<josh___> like 2kb
<josh___> its just the install manual
<srdjant> :) pastebin
<josh___> ok
<josh___> last time i tried pastebin it timed out
<srdjant> try rafb.net/paste/
<josh___> http://rafb.net/paste/
<josh___> ah there
<monkeybirhd> i set it up with 2 hdds and the first  one was winxp, the second one had 10gb fat32 and 7gb for dapper with 400mb swap
<srdjant> however it might be: 1) file does not have execute permissions; 2) you don't have permissions (need to run as root perhaps); 3) filesystem mounted noexec; 4) the file is a shell script that calls a program which you don't have
<josh___> http://rafb.net/paste/results/IgeOFL57.html
<josh___> maybe someone should do remote desktop and help me out
<srdjant> i've never done remote desktop :0
<josh___> gotta start somewhere
<srdjant> try   # sh ./install
<josh___> now what
<josh___> it just went down to the next line and nothing happened
<josh___> or did i do something wrong?
<srdjant> no idea. maybe it finished ok.
<josh___> don't think so
<uwo> hi all - trying again, as it is annoying not knowing - my ipod is being recognised as a "camera" which means i get camera icons and camera choices of what to do with the mounted medium - even though it mounts to /media/ipod.... where is this set and how can i change this?
<monkeybirhd> hello?
<josh___> YAY!!!!!!
<srdjant> worked?
<josh___> oh god
<monkeybirhd> zzzzz....
<josh___> oh i think i need to do it as root
<srdjant> monkeybirhd: I don't use grub (except just recently) so can't help you there. You could try searching on google to find out what error 21 means, and hopefully that will point you in the right direction.
<monkeybirhd> ok
<josh___> aww dammit
<uwo> do people not know what i am asking or is just everyone willing to help busy? i have searched all to find this in any setting and in forums, but it must be somewhere (ipod being mounted as a "camera" and not removable disk or ipod or something more appropriate)
<josh___> ok i'm updating alsa
<josh___> to see what happens
<srdjant> uwo: i dont know, but you can echo something in /sys that will make that device bind to the usb-storage driver
<josh___> because pretty much everything it was trying to do in the installation would say missing file or directory
<uwo> srdjant: thanks. will look into it
<Bbetto> hi my ibook don eject the cd
<josh___> *props* linux on an apple.
<srdjant> uwo: i think i have the article from Linux Format mag... I can try searching and give you quick instructions (but i've not tried that stuff before so no idea if wi)
<srdjant> it will work or not
<Bbetto> yes linux on an apple
<uwo> srdjant: am willing to try :)
<Bbetto> how eject de cd in a ibook?
<aliasfred> Bbetto: type 'eject' in a terminal
<aliasfred> or 'sudo eject'
<Bbetto> says is busy
<aliasfred> because it is :) you would have to find who use it then
<Bbetto> how?
<aliasfred> i dunno, some code is using it
<aliasfred> maybe a audio player
<Bbetto> nop
<aliasfred> maybe it is mounted
<Bbetto> is a data cd
<aliasfred> so it is likely mounted
<aliasfred> and some people may be reading file on it
<aliasfred> people=apps
<aliasfred> man i have to share :)
<aliasfred> i got thrown out and insulted by amarok dev for saying their product is good
<aliasfred> i cant believe this :) and i went there because they had a bad reputation and i wanted to see
<aliasfred> ok enougth, but i had to share :)
<Bbetto> how i can desmounted de cd?
<aliasfred> hmm try 'umount /dev/cdrom'
<srdjant> uwo: you need tree installed
<aliasfred> sudo umount /dev/cdrom <- with sudo in front
<Bbetto> i need stoop the program that is running the cd
<aliasfred> yep :)
<Bbetto> but i don know how is?
<Bbetto> hay algo que mantiene ocupado el cd, pero no se que es y eso no permite que lo expulse, como puedo saber
<uwo> srdjant: the package tree? ("Displays an indented directory tree, using the same color assignments as ls, via the LS_COLORS environment variable.")
<aliasfred> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<srdjant> uwo: tree /sys/bus/usb/drivers/[driver_your_device_uses] 
<srdjant> uwo: yes
<aliasfred> Bbetto: would be easier i guess
<srdjant> uwo: echo -n "1-1:1.0" [replace with the usb address of your device]  > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/[driver] /unbind
<srdjant> uwo: echo -n "1-1:1.0" [replace with the usb address of your device]  > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb-storage/bind
<srdjant> uwo: something like that
<uwo> srdjant: am still by first tree - how do i know which driver (usb, usbfs?) - from fstab?
#kubuntu 2006-08-25
<srdjant> uwo: you have to check /sys/bus/usb/devices/  or run dmesg and see what it says about your device.
<srdjant> uwo: actually i think the kernel is already using the usb-storage driver, and if I understand correctly, you only want to change the icon...
<apallo19> noone's talking!
<srdjant> i am!
<apallo19> hiya wolfmanz
<wolfmanz> hello
* Potus is away: Away at the moment
<uwo> srdjant: the icon is one thing - but it is just one of the consequences - on kcontrol i can't change separate options for my real camera and for the ipod, because both are recognised as cameras - when i do properties on the ipod icon on desktop, it also says camera....
<A|i3N> Hey is there an HTML editor for linux that for all practical purpose looks like Front Page?
<david_> yes, mozilla composer
<apallo19> you could always install frontpage...
<A|i3N> or would that be open offices version
<A|i3N> with wine you mean, apallo?
<apallo19> yeah
<fdoving> nite all.
<apallo19> nite
<A|i3N> nah.. hehe.. i want a linux version... after the IE i installed didn't quite work the same as in windows i don't think I'd put front page on
<A|i3N> David_ can I get that from the repository?
<apallo19> meh, wine works for me with almost no problems
<srdjant> front page is evil. use something else. dreamweaver or quanta.
<david_> yes, let me see
<cexar> anybody know how to configure a webserver in apache2 ?
<apallo19> could try googleing freeware wysiwyg webpage editor
<srdjant> uwo: I don;t know how to configure that then. I've never had a usb camera and don't know how kde reacts to one. Also never had an ipod. :/
<david_> and you will get tons of win software
<A|i3N> there isn't a Netobjects Fusion-like version available for linux is there?
<apallo19> so narrow it
<cexar> anyone?
<david_> didnt found in the repos, try to find a deb
<srdjant> cexar: edit the apache configuration file
<cexar> yeah, i did it, but it doesnt work
<srdjant> and that means what?
<cexar> i've edited apache2.conf
<cexar> but can't resolve domains
<srdjant> can you resolve domains? maybe it's a problem with your linux setup, and not apache2
<cexar> can resolve the DNS ie selected
<cexar> but i have internet ok
<cexar> really i need to redirect a domain to my local server
<Fo0p> y0
<Fo0p> bandit
<Danish> i tried but apache failed on windows can somebody help set it up on kubuntu
<cexar> ok
<cexar> i guess no one more knows anything
<josh__> wow
<josh__> kernel panic
<josh__> anyways doesn anyone mind helping me with my realtek drivers?
<srdjant> :(
<josh__> yeh i'm pretty mad about this
<josh__> but all the errors happened when they tried finding alsa
<srdjant> realtek are pretty good, should work
<srdjant> what kernel version?
<josh__> and it didn't detect my sound card
<josh__> uh i dont know actually
<josh__> but i'm doing a huge update right now
<josh__> ok after it does this massive update i'll check what kernel i have
<arkygeek> hi
<nkRush> who gets such hostnames: open.192.194.66.in-addr.arpa ? oO
<arkygeek> so i have kubuntu installed, configured, and actually working prtty dang well
<arkygeek> :D
<josh__> k i'm removing adept then reinstalling
<srdjant> is adept bad?
<josh__> i mean alsa
<josh__> god i'm confusing everything today
<josh__> whats the command for running adept
<josh__> ok i can't find adept whats going on here
<srdjant> alsa or adept? ;P
<srdjant> sudo /usr/bin/adept
<x311> wuusuup
<josh__> it can't find adept
<josh__> wtf is going on
<srdjant> maybe it was uninstaled
<josh__> ok how do i reinstall adept
<misieq> what is the name of a program that could apply some info to wallpaper? and i don't mean superkaramba
<RawSewage> image tags?
<misieq> i think it actually changed the wallpaper and applied some text to it. the names started with t... tr... something like that
<srdjant> josh__: sudo apt-get install adept    <--- maybe that will work
<RawSewage> I think you can do that by right-clicking desktop
<RawSewage> Configure
<RawSewage> Advanced Options on the right
<RawSewage> nm
<RawSewage> disregard
<kraut> hi
<josh__> there we go
<RawSewage> I was wrong
<kraut> from special reasons i need to install kubuntu with the automatic partitionary tool but without swap, is that possible?
<misieq> RawSewage: hmmm... haven't known that before. might be useful thanks anyway
<RawSewage> I was wrong
<misieq> why?
<josh__> ok now i can't run system settings
<srdjant> time for me to go to sleep. nite all
<RawSewage> misieq, telak?
<misieq> no, i don't think so...
<RawSewage> ok
<misieq> i might be wrong with this name...
<josh__> m'k
<josh__> now system settings isn't in my kmenu
<josh__> my kicker is missing
<RawSewage> do this
<josh__> ok suse here i come
<RawSewage> run kcontrol first
<RawSewage> Desktop
<RawSewage> Panels
<RawSewage> Menus tab
<RawSewage> check Settings
<josh__> the specified library kicker could not be found
<josh__> that CAN"T be good
<ubuntu__> !xgl > ubuntu__
<josh__> i have suse 10 disks right here
<josh__> i think i'm gonna go install it now
<RawSewage> did you even do anything I said
<josh__> ya
<RawSewage> alt+f2
<RawSewage> kcontrol
<RawSewage> doesnt work?
<josh__> ya
<josh__> alt f2 just says run command
<RawSewage> then type kcontrol
<josh__> could not run/
<RawSewage> Then go to Desktop - Panels - Menus Tab
<RawSewage> weird
<josh__> ya i messed something up badly
<RawSewage> maybe in a console try  sudo apt-get install kcontrol
<josh__> ah
<misieq> RawSewage: ahhh... tracked it down. here is screenie: http://img288.imageshack.us/img288/1687/screenshotoct059na.png but i still don't know the name
<josh__> ok
<misieq> (the thing on the lower right)
<RawSewage> the CID thing
<RawSewage> thats Kubuntu?
<misieq> i don't think so
<RawSewage> lol
<RawSewage> that looks like Gentoo
<RawSewage> I think youre in the wrong channel
<misieq> i use kubuntu so i'm in the right channel. never mind the distro on the screenshot, i just try to identify this prog.
<RawSewage> oh
<josh__> whats that thing where you can have each desktop on one side of a cube
<josh__> then u just spin it around
<RawSewage> glx/compiz
<josh__> is that a package?
<RawSewage> misieq, oops.  I got you confused with josh__
<misieq> RawSewage: have you tried that in kubuntu?
<josh__> m'k
<misieq> i mean glx?
<RawSewage> glx/compiz was for josh__
<misieq> i know, but i was asking if you tried that :)
<RawSewage> misieq,  I dont know what you need for that
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> Oh
<RawSewage> yes, Ive used compiz/xgl
<misieq> and how did it work?
<RawSewage> it ran nicely on my 2ghz 512 ram NVidia 4200
<RawSewage> I think it requires Nvidia 4000+
<RawSewage> everythign was full speed
<misieq> i've used kororaa and i was overwhelmed by its performance on my axp1800+ 784mb gf2 mx 400 64mb
<josh__> is glx/compiz a command or package or what
<misieq> by the way... it's xgl not glx :] 
<misieq> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<RawSewage> oh yeah
<josh__> i installed compiz now what
<RawSewage> um
<misieq> !xgl > josh__
<RawSewage> you have to follow 100 stpes
<RawSewage> youll have to follow a tutorial to the letter
<RawSewage> it's a pain to get working
<misieq> josh__: or you can get suse or kororaa ;P
<RawSewage> read the link misieq gave   http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez
<RawSewage> misieq, so you want something that displays system info on the wallpaper, but doesnt use SK
<snowdrift> hello, all
<snowdrift> i am using kubuntu and xp (dual boot). i need to set xp as the default OS. whats the easiest way to do this?
<Tokeiito> labanktis/good night
<aliasfred> snowdrift: there is an option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aliasfred> default=0
<snowdrift> just edit the file manually?
<aliasfred> but you replace 0 by the index of the boot you want
<aliasfred> yep
<snowdrift> that seems easy
<aliasfred> kdedu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aliasfred> kdesu even
<snowdrift> kdedu?
<snowdrift> is that an editor
<aliasfred> nope it is the think allowing you to edit this file as superuser
<snowdrift> i have a few things to learn
<snowdrift> hahah
<aliasfred> kate is the editor
<aliasfred> :)
<snowdrift> OK
<snowdrift> I went to Run Command
<snowdrift> and pasted it.
<snowdrift> I got some error about "Could not run the specified command."
<aliasfred> put that in a terminal
<snowdrift> "command not found"
<snowdrift> ... from Konsole.
<aliasfred> ah ok :)
<aliasfred> i rectified the kdedu by kdesu
<snowdrift> ok
<snowdrift> hold on
<internat> ok i have a wierd error whenever i open kaffeine and then try to open my dvb card it logs me out and takes me back to the kubuntu login screen
<aliasfred> internat: doesnt seem good :)
<misieq> RawSewage: i know!
<Ballistik> Are there any good SNES emulators for linux?
<misieq> it's torsmo! :)
<internat> obviously.. any suggestions of where to go etc?
<aliasfred> internat: hmm i would talk to kaffeine people about it
<aliasfred> some seem to be at #kaffeine
<misieq> finally tracked it down... now i only have to find a config i want :) oh, and there;s also conky that seems to be what a superkaramba is to karamba
<doppelganger__> hey, is there a straight out mute button somewhere in kubuntu?
<doppelganger__> i'm looking in kmix and don't see it anywhere
<internat> http://pastebin.com/775321 <== thats whats in the xorg log when it happens
<internat> yeah the green light is clickable
<obf213> hey my frostwire doesnt work anymore it says i need to upgrade to a new version (which I have) i remember last time i had to choose which java i wanted to you does anyone know how i get there
<doppelganger__> nvm, i see, you can right click the icon and mute it
<doppelganger__> blasted subwoofer must be out  ;(
<doppelganger__> worked fine before i unplugged it today before a storm hit
<doppelganger__> must run windows =\
<bbeck_> join #apache
<ootput> hi guys, i have the kubuntu 6.06 installation cd. After hearing about the error with the latest xorg patch, i became a bit concerned about the installation. If i were to use the installation cd, and then use the patch-system, would I be stuck as well?
<obf213> anyone know how i selcted with java jre i want my computer to use
<apexified> Argh, I upgraded my kernel through apt-get (on my laptop) and it stopped detecting the built in wireless modem... how can I revert back?
<ryan_> ive got 4 hdd one has my os on it and i have movies and things like that on the others i cant access them.....i keep getting the error "Could not mount device. The reported erroe was: mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab how do i fix this
<oalles> can i install digikam in UBuntu as a debian package?
<doppelganger__> ryan- goto system settings > disks and filesystems
<doppelganger__> and check it out
<snowdrift> is there something like roboform for linux?
<obf213> !ubout
<obf213> !java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<bbeck_> snowdrift: I don't know roboform, but perhaps you might look at kwallet if you haven't already.
<internat> somehow ive managed to break sound, im not sure how, but i have no sound anywhere, now it is apparently not muted. ive checked and yeah
<internat> any ideas on how to fix it oratleast return it back to default settings
<obf213> yo anyone know how i can selcted which java to use
<internat> ok correction, trying to play any media file in any program results in x crashing
<linuxkid2> Anyone know anything about XDMCP?
<aliasfred> internat: smell like a bug in the video driver
<aliasfred> linuxkid2: no, what is it ?
<internat> it was working yesterday
<linuxkid2> aliasfred: XDMCP is a way of logging into a remote computer using an X server and the X protocol.
<linuxkid2> !XDMCP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XDMCP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aliasfred> internat: so find out what you did since yesterday
<snowdrift> how do minimize all windows in kubuntu to get back to the plain desktop?
<aliasfred> linuxkid2: hmm usually people use either vnc or nx for that
<misieq> snowdrift: you can add "desktop" aplet to kicker
<linuxkid2> snowdrift: add the "show desktop" applet to the panel.
<snowdrift> kicker?
<linuxkid2> misieq: you beat me.
<snowdrift> is that the system tray?
<snowdrift> ;-)
<misieq> yah, it's the panel
<linuxkid2> the panel on the bottom, toolbar.
<D4rkly> anyone want to help me install or build darwin streaming server
<misieq> yet again ;P
<linuxkid2> Kicker's the program, panel is what it is.
<snowdrift> oh so much to learn
<snowdrift> jesus
<snowdrift> i feel like a child again
<internat> obviously im trying but im not sure what it is that i have done
<linuxkid2> it's ok.
<misieq> being a child is cool, i can tell ;)
<linuxkid2> aliasfred: I tried VNC but don't like it. I'm just trying to turn a windoze machine on the lan into another terminal, using X
<internat> *sighs* looks like im going to copy my apt archive out again, and reinstall
<obf213> i need help getting frostwire to open
<linuxkid2> internat: what card, monitor, and driver yah got?
<aliasfred> linuxkid2: i think there are nx client for window. nx is much faster that vnc
<misieq> what's the deal with vnc/x? fill me in...
<snowdrift> why dont you just use windows remote terminal over openssh?
<internat> umm radeon 9600, lg lcd 17" and fglrx
<snowdrift> thats what i do from work
<obf213> it used to open after i changed to java choice 3, but now it doesnt open anymore
<linuxkid2> aliasfred: I don't mind VNC's speed. It just takes over the display instead of getting to KDM login screen when I start, which is what I want.
<snowdrift> reduce the colors u use
<linuxkid2> aliasfred: does NX work the way I want?
<snowdrift> and turn off all animation
<aliasfred> linuxkid2: hmm i think it launch a new X server, so i would say no
<jbirdAngel> Hello, im wondering how big an impact the MHz of a proccessor would have, like how big a difference would be between a 500 mhz, a 1 gig,  and a 1.5?
<linuxkid2> aliasfred: actually, that might work. I was trying to connect Xming over the network, so only clients run on the connected machine.
<ryan_> how do i change the premissions of a harddisk
<linuxkid2> jbirdAngel: I have 450mhz but it runs so slow occasionally that I want to switch to Xubuntu.
<linuxkid2> ryan_: I think that's in /etc/fstab
<jbirdAngel> linuxkid2: okay thanks, what kind of progs do you run
<snowdrift> where does firefox install by default?
<snowdrift> ;-)
<snowdrift> any why isnt there a shortcut on the start bar?
<linuxkid2> jbirdAngel: I have OpenOffice, but KOffice for small stuff cause it's faster. Same with Firefox and Konqueror. The native KDE stuff is always faster.
<linuxkid2> snowdrift: you want to map the Windows key to the KMenu right? I was wondering too.
<linuxkid2> I don't know how, does anyone else?
<ryan_> linuxkid2: all that did was give me that information on the mounts....im a nob and im trying to mount a drive but everything i try i dont have premission to open it
<ryan_> linuxkid2: all that did was give me that information on the mounts....im a nob and im trying to mount a drive but everything i try i dont have premission to open it
<jbirdAngel> luxkid2 okay thanks what about trying like gimp and inkscape ?
<jbirdAngel> do you know how those work
<linuxkid2> jbirdAngel: Gimp and Inkscape work but not if I try loading a huge 20megapixel TIFF or something like that. Inkscape comes on Puppy for heavens sake and is very fst.
<jbirdAngel> linuxkid2: okay thanks
<jbirdAngel> though i dont know what you said about inkscape means
<linuxkid2> jbirdAngel: Inkscape comes with Puppy, the tiny fast distro for old hardware. It's fast.
<jbirdAngel> oh okay thanks
<A|i3N> hey - trying to compile something (nmap security scanner) I
<A|i3N> I'm getting "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<A|i3N> so ........... what do i needa grab from the repository hehe
<shawnc> I have a simple question (I think)
<shawnc> I need the source code for the 606 kernel - apparently I don't have it
<aliasfred> !build
<Hawkwind> A|i3N: Install build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<aliasfred> and nmap is likely to be available as pacakge:)
<A|i3N> well it is available as an RPM - does kubuntu have an rpm manager?
* DaSkreech yawns
<shawnc> thx
<Hawkwind> A|i3N: Kubuntu uses deb files since it's debian based
<A|i3N> ah ok. Thanks
<Hawkwind> A|i3N: sudo apt-get install nmap  will install it for you
<A|i3N> already installing the compiler but I guess I can get it that way - probably be easier. Then I guess I need to get the front end too hehe
<A|i3N> need the compiler anyways I'm sure. :)
<DaSkreech> try adept :-)
<A|i3N> Hawkwind - which front end do I want to specify in apt-get for nmap?
<A|i3N> there's two listed in Adept
<ryan_> im having problems trying to mount a ntfs drive....if some one could help me or point me to a nob friendly tutorial
<omeow> Hi, can I start a new windowed session in kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> omeow: What do you mean exactly ?
<Hawkwind> A|i3N: Just get them both :P
<Martijn81> ryan_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<A|i3N> lol ok
<ryan_> thanks martijin81
<A|i3N> thank you Hawkwind. I'm very new to this :) I'm a newly converted windows man ;)
<Hawkwind> A|i3N: sudo apt-get install nmap would have done everything for you
<Martijn81> ryan_: if you scroll some down you see howto automaticly mount ntfs, but keep in mind that writing to ntfs is not working
<A|i3N> oh ok - well that's what I did but how do I launch it with the front end? it made no icon
<draik> Hello everyone
<omeow> Hawkwind, you can click on K=> Switch user => Start new session, but I'd like to know if it's possible to window a new session.
<draik> What are the odds that a motherboard short circuits while you're using it?
<draik> Cuz I am that 1 in a #
<drgonzo> hello all
<draik> hello drgonzo
<drgonzo> can someone point me to a howto on setting up bogofilter with kmail?
<A|i3N> draik, the odds could be pretty good lol, that's usually when they break, while they're on :)
<draik> true
<draik> Here's another... it's a hateway
<A|i3N> i'm sorry.
<draik> so am I
<A|i3N> well the good news is you should be able to replace it with a generic board.
<draik> I was working on it
<draik> that leads me to my question...
<draik> where can I find a motherboard that supports Celeron 2.0GHz and PC2100 RAM?
<draik> Dunno how many pins on the processor
<A|i3N> try www.pricewatch.com
<draik> thank you A|i3N
<A|i3N> or www.newegg.com
<A|i3N> you can find just about anything on those two
<grayghost> Is there an apt-get command I can use to get kdevelopment?
<A|i3N> pricewatch is great though just be careful who you're buying from, it's kinda like ebay and each vendor has feedback
<A|i3N> it's not an auction site though. :)
<ryan_> martijin81: i have music and movies on the drive is there any way i can convert the file system without loosing the data
<drgonzo> I've installed bogofilter and run the wizard in kmail, but I would like to train it etc
<draik> A|i3N, how's this for my personal monitor?  http://www.matrox.com/mga/media_center/press_rel/2006/extio_f1400.cfm
<Hawkwind> grayghost: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<Hawkwind> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<draik> or maybe just this one... http://www.matrox.com/graphics/offhome/th2go/home.cfm
<omeow> How do I make a screenshot of kdm?
<A|i3N> i really can't tell ya much about monitors personally
<A|i3N> that's pretty dang cool though lol
<Hawkwind> draik: I doubt that would work with Linux though :(
<jbirdAngel> im gonna go
<jbirdAngel>  9If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. - 1 John 1:9 KJV
<jbirdAngel> bye now
<A|i3N> *decided he doesn't like nmap and removes it* lol
<A|i3N> Hey.. if I installed something... and I want to remove it.. like Internet explorer running on wine... is it just a matter of deleting the directory?
<A|i3N> or do i needa follow the proper removal proceedure like in windows
<Hawkwind> Ask the experts in #WineHQ
<draik> A|i3N, how do I find out the pin-type of a 2.0GHz Intel Celeron?
<A|i3N> lemme look
<A|i3N> i've been outta the repair business for a while
<grayghost> I have tried the command  sudo apt-get install kdevelop     .... and get message not available   .... help.
<Hawkwind> grayghost: I told you the command to use:  sudo apt-get install kdevelop3   It has to have the 3 at the end
<grayghost> that did not work either.
<Hawkwind> grayghost: You also need to make sure you have the universe repo setup
<Hawkwind> !repos > grayghost
<Hawkwind> Follow what the bot just told you in pm then
<A|i3N> draik: should be socket 478
<draik> sure?
<draik> right you are
<draik> A|i3N, correct
<draik> sorry, no prize
<A|i3N> why for is the java on the pricewatch page freezing the browser.. heh..
<grayghost> universe prpos ???
<Hawkwind> grayghost: Please read what the bot told you in PM
<linuxkid2_> How do I enable OpenSSH?
<A|i3N> draik what kind of RAM do you have again?
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2_: sudo apt-get install ssh
<grayghost> thanks I will give up now
<yeager_> test
<Hawkwind> yeager_: Failed!
<linuxkid2_> k
<Hawkwind> grayghost: Give up ?
<A|i3N> draik: here's the site for the 478 boards on pricewatch http://www.pricewatch.com/motherboards/263725-1.htm
<ryan_> how do i format a drive
<otis> hello all
<linuxkid2_> Hawkwind: is that the daemon? or the client and daemon?
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2_: Both.  When you install it, it will start it for you automatically
<linuxkid2_> k
<draik> PC2100 RAM
<draik> PC2100U
<draik> A|i3N, PC2100, DDR 184-pin
<A|i3N> draik: http://www.servercase.com/miva/miva?/Merchant2/merchant.mv+Screen=PROD&Store_Code=SC&Product_Code=P8F176&Category_Code=Motherboards
<garret> Is there a newer version of shockwave than 7 out, many web pages want version 9?
<A|i3N> that board should work for you
<Hawkwind> garret: No
<otis> not yet
<Hawkwind> garret: Flash 9 won't be available for linux until after the first of the year
<garret> Hawkwind: shame :(
<A|i3N> supports 2100, and socket 478 processors up to 3.x ghz
<A|i3N> BUT it's mini-itx - not sure that'll fit the case so ... be careful... hehe..
<garret> Does anyone know of a good place to buy "white box" laptops at a good price?
<A|i3N> actually, looking at it, it has no expansion slots.. nevermind.. scratch that one..
<shane_> hey I installed nvidia drivers how do I know I have 3D support? Is there a command to get some info?
<Hawkwind> glxinfo | grep render
<shane_> direct rendering yes OpenGL renderer string: GeForce4 MX 4000/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
<otaku-san> hey got a Krita question... does anyone know the channel?
<otaku-san> Thinking about going to the Gimp....
<otaku-san> !DaSkreech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DaSkreech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Damn Skippy. Keep big Brother out of my stuff!!
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: whoa man!  whats that all up for?
<linuxkid2_> I got these errors when trying to run an aptitude installation. Installation worked, but this just seems wrong. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21606
<lanius> howto login with xdmcp and kdm?
<A|i3N> ok ... I got a really stupid question ...................... how do i check how much disk space i have left?
<lanius> KDiskFree
<otaku-san> A|i3N: not really a stupid question....use QTparted
<otaku-san> ......or that
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: Well I'd have been a bit perturbed if you asked ubotu about me and it responded well her real name is ..  choice of occupation is ... would you like an address?
<otaku-san> DaSkreech:  .....it can do that....  Sorry man....was just checking something...not about you...I was trying that thing where it finds where they are in the channels...Jeez gave me a hard attack
<vblanton> NickGarvey:
<A|i3N> thanx :)
<Ballistik> Are there any good SNES emulators for linux?
<vblanton> hell yes
<vblanton> snes9x is one
<A|i3N> GOD i love linux.. i want software.. go to adept, search for it, boom, i got software.. lol..
<A|i3N> much easier then windows now that i think about it.
<vblanton> A|i3N: it's awesome :)
<A|i3N> still figuring it out, it's kinda like learning DOS again but hey i can learn.
<vblanton> Ballistik: look in Add/Remove for zsnes, snes9express, or GSnes9x (just search for snes)
<lanius> xdmcp login dont work, can you help me?
<vblanton> xdmcp is it enables on both ends?
<lanius> yes
<vblanton> Hmm.. kdm or gdm?
<lanius> kdm
<Zaphar_ps> I always had better success using GDM for xdmcp
<Zaphar_ps> the setup seemed easier to me
<vblanton> Sorry, I haven't actually ever used it. The one time I messed around with it it *just worked*.
<Ballistik> vblanton: Thanks
<linuxkid2_> GDM has a graphical XDMCP setup, kdm must be done with text files.
<linuxkid2_> I think
<simon__> hi guys quick question ive just put together a Pentium D system which version of Ubuntu do i get power pc 64 or alternative 64 or desktop 64?
<vblanton> try searching on the wiki/forums for xdmcp
<lanius> done... :)
<vblanton> simon__: Pentium D isn't 64 bit, is it?
<simon__> yep
<linuxkid2_> vblanton: how about windows Cygwin connect XDMCP to Kubuntu
<linuxkid2_> ?
<vblanton> simon__: well then I would try the desktop 64
<vblanton> simon__: powerpc is only for mac's. they use the PPC architecture. alternative is for OEM setups.
<vblanton> linuxkid2_: dunno, never trie
<vblanton> d
<linuxkid2_> oh, well, gotta look elsewhere then. It's what I want to use but everyone says here to use something else.
<vblanton> lanius: see if anyone in ubuntu has done it, also try gdm, if you have no luck. Sorry I can't help :(
<Zaphar_ps> linuxkid2_: I always used vnc to connect with xdmcp to my linux box
<simon__> cool thanks for that
<Zaphar_ps> why are you wanting to use cygwin
<Zaphar_ps> never mind he left
<vblanton> cygwin wouldn't work for that.. I don't tink
<vblanton> I would use a virtual system within windows if he wanted that.
<simon__> whats the dif between altenative and desktop then, is desktop more fully featured?
<vblanton> anyone know why the fonts are messed up when I upgrade to kde 3.5.4?
<vblanton> and/or how to fix it?
<Zaphar_ps> vblanton: theoretically it would work but it's more work than just a VNC connection
<vblanton> right
<ryan_> what would be the easest way to use my ntfs hard drives
<vblanton> *theoretically*
<vblanton> ryan_: there is a guide online.. let me get the link..
<ryan_> vblaton...thanks
<linuxkid2> I STILL want XDMCP. Using X over SSH but XDMCP would be faster. Using 100Mbps LAN so don't need NX
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: You mean whois?
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: Yeah....sorry for doing that again
<DaSkreech> Yeah I was just ramping with the Overlords :)
<Zaphar_ps> linuxkid2: VNC will connect to xdmcp when configured right on the host machine It's significanly easier than ssh or cygwin
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: Overlords?????
<Zaphar_ps> and fairly snappy too
<DaSkreech> :-)
<vblanton> ryan_: http://www.lifehacker.com/software/top/hack-attack-top-10-ubuntu-apps-and-tweaks-195437.php
<vblanton> ryan_: scroll down to read/write NTFS support
<ryan_> vblanton: thanks
<vblanton> np
<linuxkid2> Zaphar_ps: how do I do that? when I use KDE's VNC stuff, it just kind of takes over the current user, instead of loging in on a new terminal in the background.
<lanius> "udp6       0      0 :::177                  :::* " .............udp6 ?
<vblanton> lanius: nice
<Zaphar_ps> linuxkid2: one sec I'll get the link for a setup instructions
<vblanton> lanius: informative
<linuxkid2> thanks
<vblanton> lanius: profound
<lanius> what is udp6??
<vblanton> dunnoo
<vblanton> bye bye everybody
<simon__> whats the dif between altenative and desktop then, is desktop more fully featured?   sorry to be a pain
<otaku-san> hey if I were to put in "gimp" for an sudo apt-get install....would The Gimp be installed....just checking cuz' it looks like it wants to just install a bunch of packs
<linuxkid2> desktop has the liveCD and that, but alternative has more install options
<Jucato> otaku-san: yes
<linuxkid2> otaku-san: gimp needs a milliion dependancies. but just "gimp" gets you the stuff.
<Jucato> well, not a million... just a hundred :-D
<Jucato> ^_^
<linuxkid2> not much diff
<otaku-san> heheh I figured...remembers some odd forum entry saying this...thanks
<Jucato> otaku-san: I think you have to install the gimp-help package(s) separately
<linuxkid2> Maybe, check packages.ubuntu.com
<otaku-san> Jucato: ahhh...ok I'll put that in after this install and see if it does anything
<SeanTater> lanius: ipv6--udp ?
<vblanton> simon__: alternative is for OEM installs.. like replicating the same install on multiple machines. or for doing a system update. don't use it normally.
<Zaphar_ps> hrmmm I couldn't find my original link for some reason but this one should be applicable
<Zaphar_ps> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191564&highlight=vnc+gnome
<otaku-san> Jucato: I wanted to change cause Krita is responding to my pen real slow...and I have stuff on getting Gimp to work.
<linuxkid2> thanks
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: Hang around the paranoid long enough and you'll catch on
<simon__> thanks guys for the tips :)
<internat> since ihave more then one sound card in my computer how do i set what the default one is>
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: Hahaha!  I'll try
<crimsun> internat: asoundconf set-default-card
<crimsun> internat: use the output from asoundconf list
<internat> err what if it says it doesnt find any cards?
<internat> yet kmix does?
<GameOver69> hey guys i cant install libtunepimp3-mp3... this is the error i get any idea how i can fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21607
<crimsun> ``asoundconf list'' says it can't find anything?
<internat> yeah it says names of available ccards: and then has nothing
<Zaphar_ps> crimsun: have you tried uninstalling libtunepimp3?
<GameOver69> Zaphar_ps, yes
<otaku-san> Jucato: gimp-help-en
<GameOver69> but it wont install without that file... and it installs that file first
<Zaphar_ps> ehhh whoops wrong nick :-)
<Jucato> otaku-san: yep, if you want the english docs :-D
<crimsun> Zaphar_ps: eh?
<crimsun> internat: what does /proc/asound/cards list?
<Zaphar_ps> GameOver69: looks like maybe a package bug look on the buglist and see if it has any bugs associated with.
<GameOver69> Zaphar_ps, any idea on how i can get this working... cause without it i cant get musicbrainz working
<linuxkid2> Zaphar_ps: this is for GDM. Instructions for GDM don't work withe kdm
<Zaphar_ps> GameOver69 have you run an update?
<GameOver69> yes
<alex_> hi
<Zaphar_ps> linuxkid2: in a pinch you could install gdm instead of kdm both will work with kde
<Zaphar_ps> and actually I kind of prefer gdm myself :-)
<alex_> I am trying to copy something to /usr/share/Wallpapers
<alex_> but I am being denied access
<alex_> what gives?
<Zaphar_ps> alex_: use sudo?
<saltro> kubuntu spain ?
<internat> 1 sec its just rebooting ill check
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<GameOver69> i also get this error everytime i update/install a package in show details of adept http://pastebin.com/775382
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<saltro> please
<GameOver69> but it still installs stuff
<saltro> god thanks
<alex_> Zaphar_ps: I added the sudo modification so that I am not asked for it everytime
<linuxkid2> Zaphar_ps: well, I don't really prefer either. but I don't want to hack my system that hard for something that should be simple and part of how the system works.
<Zaphar_ps> GameOver69: that error can be ignored if you want to fix it you can install the debconf kde stuff
<alex_> either way, permission is denied even with sudo
<GameOver69> Zaphar_ps, i have those packages installed though
<internat> i have 3 cards in proc/asound/cards
<GameOver69> debconf, debutils, etc
<internat> the built in card (which has been disabled in the bios yet still shows up) the pci card (which i want) and the audio out on the tv card
<Ash-Fox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<otaku-san> Jucato: Yeah!  heheh
<alex_> Zaphar_ps: permission is denied nevertheless
<Zaphar_ps> alex
<Zaphar_ps> alex_: can you run sudo su?
<Zaphar_ps> and then see who owns the folder?
<alex_> Zaphar_ps: it worked
<alex_> Zaphar_ps: But how do I prevent this from happening, I want unrestricted access to everything without typing my password
<otaku-san> Jucato: wow....is Gimp a culture shock for me or what....I normally use PS on windoze...then Krita which is like PaintShop Pro....then this....whatever it is ;)
<GameOver69> Zaphar_ps, what do i do if i have those files installed?
<Jucato> otaku-san: the GIMP is... unique :-D
<otaku-san> Jucato: in true Linux fashion
<Zaphar_ps> alex_: I don't know I've never done the sudo mod your talking about
<linuxkid2> otaku-san I like it. I've used it on windows for about 6 months and now it's what I use.
<Jucato> otaku-san: you might want to try the GIMPshop. it behaves more like Photoshop. I just don't know where to get it/how to install it. it's not in the repos
<alex_> Zaphar_ps: ok, thanks anyway
<Zaphar_ps> GameOver69: I'm not sure it looks like you may have a corrupted package db
<Zaphar_ps> can you run aptitude?
<otaku-san> Jucato: have you used it?
<GameOver69> whats that?
<Jucato> nope
<linuxkid2> yeah, I tried running GIMPShop on windows once, but it kind of didn't like my normal GIMP
<Jucato> I prefer to learn GIMP, the hard way :-D
<GameOver69> whatever it is im running it now
<linuxkid2> Yeah, the main thing that GIMPShop has is one window and more normal menus.
<Zaphar_ps> GameOver69: its a command line package manager
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee ^_^
<otaku-san> linuxkid2: yeah I've heard good things about it...where did you get GIMPShop?
<Zaphar_ps> see if you can run it in a terminal by typing sudo aptitude
<GameOver69> Zaphar_ps, its up and loaded all of the cache
<GameOver69> now what
<Zaphar_ps> does it have anything at the top about broken packages?
<otaku-san> Jucato: I think I'll try the Manual....I learned PS the hard way....not fun
<GameOver69> Zaphar_ps, no
<Zaphar_ps> hit /
<Jucato> otaku-san: one thing that's good about the GIMP is that there are a lot of guides for it. A quick Google search will be fruitful
<GameOver69> ok and search for what
<Zaphar_ps> and then type the name of the package your trying to install in the box and hit enter
<Zaphar_ps> it should take you directly to it
<linuxkid2> gimp-print works great with Epson inkjets
<Zaphar_ps> hit the + key to mark it for install
<Zaphar_ps> and then look to see if it has anything about broken packages at the top again
<otaku-san> Jucato: ok, but first thing I want to learn from you is......Where is the main canvas!??!!?!  All I have are two windows with just the stuff like brushes and things....
<oslo> how change the logon screen aspect ratio ??
<Jucato> otaku-san: it will open in a separate window :-D
<linuxkid2> file=>new something like that
<GameOver69> Zaphar_ps, i dont see it saying anythign
<Zaphar_ps> otaku-san: choose file->new
<Zaphar_ps> GameOver69: hit g to install and see if it lets you do it
<linuxkid2> where can I get midnight commander?
<otaku-san> Ahh figured that out just as you wrote back
<Jucato> lol
<Zaphar_ps> you may have to hit it more than once
<otaku-san> Thanks guys
<Jucato> otaku-san: I think the GIMP resembles what Photoshop looks like on a Mac
<Jucato> I mean the interface/windows
<GameOver69> Zaphar_ps, shows me a list of  packages being deleted due to unsatisfied dependencies
<otaku-san> Jucato: I think your right....blame those blaphemous Mac users for doing the abnormal...or maybe it's us Linux users who do that?
<Zaphar_ps> GameOver69: are any of them the packages you had trouble with?
<SpAwN> theres actualy a hack of gimp called photogimp thats supposed to be more lik ephotoshop
<linuxkid2> is midnight commander or some other CLI file manager available?
<GameOver69> just the debconf
<GameOver69> but the libtunepimp still wont install
<otaku-san> Jucato: no offence to Mac users....if I had a Mac...ohhhh the possibilitys *starts dreaming of having to boxes...one a mac...the other linux
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> otaku-san: I might actually one of the very few who actually like the GIMP's interface :-D
<linuxkid2> Very customizable, I say. That's the only reason I like it.
<Jucato> thanks to window shading (Windows doesn't have this, right?) it's not so difficult to keep it uncluttered
<linuxkid2> If I had to stay with the defualts, ohh :-(
<GameOver69> Zaphar_ps, could it be a problem iwht the os... i just upgraded to edgy?
<linuxkid2> hey, I have this neat little util that shades windows in Windows.
<Zaphar_ps> GameOver69: well that's the limit of what I can recommend if you contact the package maintainer he might be able to give some insight
<Zaphar_ps> if you just upgraded to edgy it's probably a bug
<Zaphar_ps> edgy is still pretty unstable
<otaku-san> Jucato: heheh I just might start liking it too...I've always loved the different.  And it looks pretty sweet.
<GameOver69> yeah i know... but i always like the enwest sutff :)
<Nerevar> hello... i downloaded kubuntu 6.06 dvd iso, and i have a question
<Nerevar> i need to install linuxant for my linksys wireless g card
<Jucato> otaku-san: the names of the tools and the keyboard shortcut just get a bit of getting used to. and the layers...
<Nerevar> i go to the page and am presented with these options:
<Nerevar> https://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/wlan/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php
<Zaphar_ps> otaku-san: I always liked Gimp
<Nerevar> as i cannot access the internet without the wireless card, i would like to know which i will need in advance
<linuxkid2> Is there a file manager that acts like Aptitude?
<Zaphar_ps> otaku-san: you might check out cinepaint too if you  like higher color ranges
<otaku-san> Jucato: can it change to CMYB?
<Jucato> CMYK?
<linuxkid2> otaku-san: that's CMYK, B means Blue
<otaku-san> k.....sorry...brain on slow....
<otaku-san> k I meant k
<Nerevar> can someone tell me what kernel version will install with that dvd download? thanks.
<Jucato> one thing the GIMP still lacks is native CMYK support... there are plugins though...
<Zaphar_ps> I see Xara has released a functional version of Xara Xstream for linux :-)
<Zaphar_ps> yippee
<DaSkreech> Zaphar_ps: Open source?
<Zaphar_ps> DaSkreech: yes
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yeah
<linuxkid2> Heck, half of GIMP's functionality is either plug-ins or script-fu
<Jucato> Xara LX
<Zaphar_ps> I'm using it now and it's pretty sweet
<otaku-san> Jucato: ok I'm getting those....I'll probably need to go through it and do alot of plugins....
<Zaphar_ps> bit of a learning curve though
<DaSkreech> Seriously?
<Jucato> linuxkid2: but something as basic as RGB and CMYK should be built-in
<DaSkreech> Was Xara always open source?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yes
<linuxkid2> yes, true
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no
<Nerevar> ok. thanks. ill just download all of these and see what happens.
<Jucato> not always
<Jucato> it was just recent
<Jucato> a few months ago
<Zaphar_ps> DaSkreech: no they just recently went open source
<otaku-san> Jucato: I'll install Inkscape later....right now I'm getting off
<otaku-san> See ya
<Zaphar_ps> first a library and now the whole app
<DaSkreech> Zaphar_ps: They are walking the blender path?
<Jucato> but Xara is a different kind of graphics app. It's a vector graphics app. Much like Inkscape
<Zaphar_ps> DaSkreech: perhaps
<DaSkreech> Hmm Schweet
<Zaphar_ps> the windows version is still commercial though no OSS
<Zaphar_ps> but who knows what they'll do
<linuxkid2> I like inkscape actually. It's forte is drawings and logos and stuff. web standards too.
<Jucato> or anything SVG/vector graphics
<Zaphar_ps> Xara is more for professional design like Illustrator.
<linuxkid2> well, I can't get OOo Draw to do SVG. Is Xara SVG?
<Jucato> I'm still trying to get familiar with how to do colors in vector graphics
<Zaphar_ps> Xara will export svg yes
<Zaphar_ps> and import too
<linuxkid2> I may try it.
<Jucato> SVG is a file format...
<linuxkid2> is it the multiverse repo?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: for your reading pleasure: http://www.xaraxtreme.org/
<Zaphar_ps> no you have to download from the website
<Zaphar_ps> no debian package as of yet I don't think
<Jucato> oh, it's no longer called Xara LX. it's Xara Xtreme for Linux
<alex_> I downloaded some themes from kde-look.org
<Jucato> seems like there's a .tar.gz download and an Autopackage installer
<linuxkid2> is it a cooking with linux five step? or some kind of binary package or AutoPackage?
<edgarin> Hi to all
<alex_> the files have the .deb extension
<alex_> how do I install them?
<Zaphar_ps> Jucato: use the autopackage one it's easier
<linuxkid2> oh, there's my answer
<Jucato> alex_: this link is for you
<Jucato> What are the different kinds of themes in KDE? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<linuxkid2> deb files? right click and install.
<alex_> Jucato: thx
<intelikey> ok.  i think i actually need help here to salvage this install.   can anyone walk me through a rebuild of dpkg ?
<intelikey> package manager is fubar
<intelikey> ?
<Zaphar_ps> oooh that ones beyond me
<intelikey> i've tried apt-get install -f     dpkg --configure -a    aptitude    everything errors out with  "there were too many errors to count"
<DaSkreech> Zaphar_ps: Huh Can't you just compile the OSS on windows?
<Zaphar_ps> I once fixed a fubared db by spending an hour in aptitude fixing broken packages
<Zaphar_ps> DaSkreech: sure if you want I guess
<gnomefreak> intelikey: what errors (give 2 or 3) and what ubuntu version
<linuxkid2> bye bye
* gnomefreak might beable to salvage the install ;)
<Jucato> hi claydoh!
<Zaphar_ps> DaSkreech: oh wait no there is no windows source to compile you might be able to get it to compile on cygwin but I don't know.
<draik> Hawkwind: Here is the 4-way monitors supported for Linux... http://www.matrox.com/mga/corp/financial/products/qidlp.cfm
<Jucato> draik: hmm.....
<intelikey> dapper  1.dpkg: error processing libc6 (--configure):   2.subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1    and on and on and on....
<intelikey> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libpam0g:
<intelikey> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libselinux1:
<intelikey>  libselinux1 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1); however:
<intelikey>   Package libc6 is not configured yet.
<Jucato> intelikey: pastebin?
<alex_> Jucato: unfortunately it doesn't answer any questions on .deb packages
<Jucato> or you don't have X?
<alex_> Jucato: also, I cannot find the program kdmtheme
<intelikey> Jucato hehe i wish.   i'm cnrooted in right now cause it wont even boot
<intelikey> chrooted that is.
<Hawkwind> draik: Heh, that's pretty kewl, but a bit too expensive for me
<Jucato> alex_: well, you basically just have to install that .deb file. it's probably a widget Style
<alex_> Jucato: question is, how do I install it?
<intelikey> gnomefreak  ?
<draik> I would get it and I know that I would not see the world for quite a while... aside from the size
<Ballistik> Anyone know any nintendo 64 emulators for linux?
<gnomefreak> intelikey: you have errors?
<gnomefreak> oh nm
<claydoh> hi Jucato
<gnomefreak> i see them and ar eyou on dapper or edgy?
<Jucato> alex_: either right-click on it in Konqueror and choose "Kubuntu Package Menu > Install Package" or in the command line "sudo dpkg -i <.deb file name>"
<intelikey> i answered that too    dapper
<alex_> Jucato: greatly appreciated, I will try that now
<intelikey> gnomefreak 606
<gnomefreak> intelikey: sudo dpkg --configure libc6 let me know what it does
<gnomefreak> intelikey: libc6 needs to be configured before anything else
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing libc6 (--configure):
<intelikey>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<gnomefreak> wait a min
<Ballistik> Anyone know any nintendo 64 emulators for linux?
<gnomefreak> intelikey: thats the wrong version of libc6 for dapper
<Hawkwind> Ballistik: No need to repeat yourself
<Hawkwind> Ballistik: You can however search on packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> 2.3.6-0ubuntu20  is dappers libc6
<intelikey> it came from the repos
<nalioth> Ballistik: apt-cache search n64
<intelikey> it is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<secleinteer> does any1 know where i can enter a command that i want to run on every login?
<Zaphar_ps> Sweet the Xara bitmap tracer is pretty nice
<intelikey> gnomefreak tty1 [root@/]  dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.3.6-0ubuntu20_i386.deb
<intelikey> Setting up libc6 (2.3.6-0ubuntu20) ...
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing libc6 (--install):
<intelikey>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<gnomefreak> intelikey: is dapper fully installed? or did the install stop?
<intelikey> been working for months
<gnomefreak> and did this start by an update?
<intelikey> yup
<intelikey> first update.  and it wanted to update over 100 packages
<gnomefreak> intelikey: was libc6 part of that update?
<intelikey> so i let it.   yep
<gnomefreak> im almost thinking of force the configure (but i never said that) and im not asking you to do it
<intelikey> tried that  it wont work
<gnomefreak> intelikey: ok you only have tty?
<intelikey> --force-all     yes consoel
<intelikey> le
<gnomefreak> intelikey: you tried sudo dpkg -i --force-all path yougave me
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> still errors our
<intelikey> i tried every thing i could think of.
<intelikey> all the same.
<intelikey> someone drop me the url for a known working package of  "libc6_2.3.6-0ubuntu20_i386.deb"    let me ld and try that.
<intelikey> it could be a broken dl or something
<intelikey> or later if there is a later version
<intelikey> anyone someone ?
<Jucato> claydoh: hey you're right about the dcoprss package being needed for KNewsTicker (not KNode) to show up in Kontact's Summary View
<claydoh> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<profoXP> hey I installed kubuntu-desktop right -- I used gtk-qt engine -- and now my GNOME theme is messed up and I can't change it -- it crashes on every gtk app
<profoXP> how do I disable it..
<intelikey> claydoh you know that one to be good ?   and i need the full url  i'm very limited on what can run right now
<Jucato> profoXP: System Settings > Appearance > GTK Style and Fonts ??
<profoXP> Jucato: yea and then what.. where's the option to disable it :P
<claydoh> dunno, jut the place to search for official debs
<Jucato> profoXP: set it the style to use one of GNOME's themes/styles
<Jucato> like Human
<claydoh> I am on crap dialuop and the pages take too long to load
<intelikey> searching is out of the question.    and installing a text based browser is hehhe  kinda the point.   dpkg is hosed
<claydoh> so I stopped trying the search
<gnomefreak> intelikey: try sudo apt-get remove libc6
<bimberi> intelikey: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.3.6-0ubuntu20_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> intelikey: and than install it over again or go to packages.ubuntu.com and grab it
<intelikey> gnomefreak did that it hangs the system
<intelikey> bimberi ty wgetting
<gnomefreak> intelikey: the removal or the installing hung system?
<intelikey> gnomefreak when you remove libc nothing works.
<gnomefreak> dont quote me on this but im thinking dpkg isnt gonna configure the one you are grabbing with the one still in dpkg
<intelikey> the new package had already over written the /lib/libc* and the forced removal of it renders the system shell less and app less.
<gnomefreak> sob
<intelikey> i might be able to use something like mc and execute that it might keep the data in ram while it's still running making it possable to install the new.     if mc is installed
<intelikey> eeek skratch that
<gnomefreak> intelikey: i am not seeing a safe way around it
<gnomefreak> them: can you please stop changing nicks so often
<intelikey> this is looking more and more like the only hope is a full reload.
<Stuart_> hey people... im running an amd64 kubuntu and i am trying to install Eternal Lands
<them> whoopsy
<gnomefreak> intelikey: libc6 is a main lib and thats what scares me about this
<Stuart_> I am having some trouble with missing libs from lib32
<Stuart_> like libopenal.so.0
<them> so indecisive... forgot it still shows on the other channels
<intelikey> yep it's a system hoser
<Stuart_> can i install this libs without using debootstrap ?
<gnomefreak> Stuart_: more than likely install yes run no
<actinic> is this the windows xp forum?
<gnomefreak> Stuart_: lib32 is for 32bit you can run them in chroot but thats all i know of
<actinic> :)
<gnomefreak> actinic: nope try #3windows
<gnomefreak> -3
<Stuart_> there are some ia32-libs into adept...
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> as soon as this dl is finished i'll diff the two packages....
<Stuart_> they help me a lot
<actinic> lol
<gnomefreak> Stuart_: yes you can install them but you cant use them without a chroot if im not mistaken
<Stuart_> i am running wine just with them
<Jucato> wb claydoh! I bet you can't wait to get a that DSL connection ^_^
<josh__> does this version of ubuntu have a easysources webpage also?
<josh__> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<josh__> woot woot
<claydoh> no, I just *love* waiting minutes and minutes for images to load :(
<Jucato> claydoh: when's it coming btw?
<josh__> get cable ;P
<profoXP> Jucato: apparantly that doesnt work -- hold on bbl
<claydoh> soon, a week or 2
<claydoh> cable, bah!
<claydoh> I have sat tv, why get cable?
<Jucato> lol
<josh__> cuz of the cable internet
<Jucato> that's why he's getting DSL... @_@
<josh__> dsl sucks
<intelikey> looks like a hopeless case.   that's another strike against dpkg    i realize anything has it's limits, but this is rediculess
<unix_infidel>  does anyone know if religious institutions get special deals with electronics companies or whether they are tax exempt?
<actinic> my dsl:  1.5 down/800 up
<josh__> are u cgoing to start a church for free software?
<josh__> my cable 6 meg down 2 meg up
<intelikey> they diff the same looks like "if it's a bad package" i got the same one both times.
<actinic> ... for $21/month
<josh__> course its costs 120 a month... but its worth it :)
<claydoh> my last dsl was 5/2
<josh__> brb, gotta update my sources.list
<gregr> #ubuntu
<claydoh> but I must pinch pennies and go with 1 mb
<intelikey> josh__ nothing highspeed but satilite here.   but dialup is cheep $7./month
<DaSkreech> We can get 1MB for about 600 dollars
<actinic> wow, $120/mth for cable ... mucho expensivo
<actinic> i don't care what the up/dl speed is
<Jucato> we're gonna get scolded again for going off-topic... lol
<actinic> getting back on topic <cough> nice blog on installing rpm's using alien: https://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
<intelikey> yeah 1t up/down wouldnt help slow hardware
<intelikey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<actinic> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Jucato> [AVERTISEMENT]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky (and possibly anything above the atmosphere as well)
<claydoh> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<claydoh> there
<claydoh> !dialup
<Jucato> lol
<actinic> lol
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<actinic> !cable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<actinic> oops
<Jucato> hahahaha
<claydoh> lol!!!
<claydoh> thee you go
<actinic> guess cable sucks
<Jucato> ^_^
<actinic> :)
<Jucato> grr... need to grab something to eat... brb
<josh__> lol
<josh__> thats because its so easy you dont need a manul
<josh__> :P
<josh__> you click firefox and up it goes
<josh__> lol
<josh__> ok im out guys (gotta set this new server up)
<josh__> cya later
<actinic> hey, any u guys read tux magazine?
<Jucato> me... but I have read only up to issue 3
<Jucato> but I have the latest (I think)
<intelikey> i see one error in the libc6 post install script it's bash and not sh   who the hell keeps doing that !
<Nerevar> i can't get kubuntu to start
<DaSkreech> Nerevar: Some more info?
<Nerevar> i put the live cd, boot up, and it hangs at mounting drive
<actinic> Jucato, i've got all the magazines indexed.  bottom of 1st post: http://www.whatsinyourbox.org/index.php/topic,1714.0.html
<Nerevar> then, after i wait about 4 minutes or 6 minutes, it says the drive is confused and spams it over and over again infinitely
<actinic> plus u can dl them from my ftp server
<Jucato> actinic: I have them all but haven't read them all :-D
<Jucato> come January, our free subscription ends...
<intelikey> and i can't fix the script cause it over writes it each time it tries to run it   i chattr -i 'd it and it errors out on cant over write.....
<intelikey> peace of krap.
<Jucato> ...
<actinic> Jucato  yep, fortunately $9 a yr isn't bad
<Jucato> actinic: unfortunately, I don't know of a way I could send in the payment...
<Dr_Willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Jucato> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<actinic> Jucato, why?  diff country?
<Dr_Willis> I keep thionking 'frostfire'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jucato> ehehe
<Nerevar> so i'm at a loss what to do
<Nerevar> the live cd wont start
<Jucato> actinic: yep. philippines. now PayPal for us... (and my mom won't let me use her debit card)
<actinic> gotcha
<Dr_Willis> Nerevar,   could try some other live cd's see if its affecting all of them
<actinic> Nerevar, u sure the disk isn't corrupted?
<Nerevar> doubt it, burned it with an expensive burner
<DaSkreech> haha :)
<DaSkreech> LIke expensive cars don't crash
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<DaSkreech> When it starts it should give you the option to do a CD test
<actinic> burner doesn't necessarily matter, the media might
<DaSkreech>  might be worth the time to run it
<Nerevar> the media is shit, i admit
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: If you're going to install Java, don't use Adept (but I doubt you use that anyway...)
<actinic> i've seen plextors that couldn't burn squat due to major media suckage
<Nerevar> i will try one more time
<actinic> try burning at a lower speed
<intelikey> i think i did something....
<Nerevar> ok
<actinic> also md5sum the iso to make sure the file isn't corrupt
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  i couldent rember the url to the    sudo update-alternatives --config java   command i needed. :P
<Jucato> a combination of the ISO (md5sum), media (CD-R/RW), the device (burner), and the burning itself affects the output of a LiveCD
<Dr_Willis> which fixed the problem. :)
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: aaah ^)_^
<intelikey> this may be the fix to the hangup.    it's not the ubuntu way, i know.   but i think it worked.   "apt-get -f remove & until never ;do rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.postinst ;done  "
<fyyrest0rm> hi guys..is xinerama necessary with kubuntu/kde?
<Jucato> fyyrest0rm: I think only if you're using multiple monitors?
<fyyrest0rm> trying to get WoW to work a bit better, been reading that xinerama may be causing some of the performance problem..just wondering if getting rid of it will bork anything
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: nope..one monitor
<Jucato> it's not a dependency of kubuntu-desktop, that's for sure
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: which means uninstalling it will bork x then?
<Jucato> no. I said it was NOT a dependency. meaning kubuntu is not dependent on it. that's as far as I know
<fyyrest0rm> jucato: i'm sorry..read it wrong lol
<fyyrest0rm> anyone know of a way to turn it off without uninstalling it?
<intelikey> well i'm past one hurtle.  but not out of the woods.
<intelikey> it'd be quicker to reload.
<intelikey> somebody tell me to reload.
<fyyrest0rm> reload :)
<Nerevar> ok... burned at 16x
<Nerevar> if this doesnt work im done for tonight
<Jucato> Nerevar: that's the slowest speed that you can burn?
<Nerevar> there was 8x, but im impatient
<Nerevar> anyways, here goes
<Jucato>  @_@
<ryan_> im having problems editing my sources.list ....i keep gitting the error "The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list."
<actinic> hmm, 'why I don't like kubuntu': http://www.superquest.net/blogs/
<Jucato> ryan_: you need to have administrator priviliges to edit that file
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DaSkreech> dang anyone have a place I can toss a pic ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: photobucket? imageshack?
<DaSkreech> Ok
<Jucato> actinic: I guess he never read about "sudo -i"
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21611
<DaSkreech> That works :)
<Jucato> actinic: I also wonder if he had the "show icons on desktop" disabled
<Jucato> DaSkreech: lol! I didn't know pastebin could do images ehehe
<actinic> Jucato, he could of been on drugs too
<Drako60> anyone here know of any programs with Dapper and via chipset on AM2 MB with AMD64 X2 not allowing UDMA?
<Jucato> actinic: I soooo want to leave a comment
<tulga> I'm compiling 2.6.17 kernel. where is devfs option?
<actinic> lol
<Nerevar> it says: hdh: the drive appears confused. 0x01 infinitely.
<Nerevar> reason 0x01.
<Nerevar> at "mounting drive" step.
<Nerevar> my theory is, it has something to do with the old mandrake install i have on the drive.
<wolfmanz> what would cause the ATI driver to not work after being installed?
<kazukisan> I have a Sata HDD hooked up it see's it, but in "Disk" it lets me reformat to what ever but it always says none of the free space is avaible and i can't mount nor enable it ?? Any suggestions Please ^_^
<Nerevar> looks like multiple ppl are complaining about my problem
<Jucato> actinic: although I agree with one thing, about how (relatively) difficult it is to put a Trash icon on the desktop...
<Dr_Willis> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<Nerevar> so ..
<jacob> I have a desktop with a Broadcom wireless card that Kubuntu doesn't recognize, so i found this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 .  It mentions using a CD as a repo to install the bcm43xx-fwcutter tool, so how might I do that? (I don't have wired internet access on that machine)
<Nerevar> no advice i guess
<actinic> Jucato, sudo -i for root shell access?  I don't seem to have a man for it ... I think.
<Jucato> actinic: from the sudo man page: The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as.
<Snake> I just deleted my whole home dir, is it possible to recover
<Kr4t05> anyone have a clue as to restoring a /home/ dir in the event of accidental deletion?
<Kr4t05> AKA rm -rf?
<Jucato> Snake: if you deleted from Konqueror, yes?
<actinic> Jucato, whats the command synatx to get the man page?
<Snake> Jucato: rm -r
<actinic> err sytax
<Jucato> oooh...
<Jucato> T_T
<actinic> syntax
<actinic> lol
<ryan_> how to i get write access to a file
<Snake> Jucato: ill say its not possible?
<Jucato> I don't know if there's "undel" in BASH...
<Jucato> but AFAIK, it's gone...
<draik> actinic, 'man (app)'
<Snake> thats what I figured
<Snake> damn it
<Kr4t05> Snake: :/
<actinic> draik, thanks
<draik> actinic, np. Glad I could help
<Kr4t05> Snake: you could always re-create your user.
<Snake> Kr4t05: what do you mean?
<Kr4t05> Snake: granted, you wouldn't be able to restore your lost data, but it would be suitable.
<draik> ryan_, 'chmod 700 filename'
<Snake> Kr4t05: that wont bring back the lost data
<Snake> Kr4t05: I can just make a new home dir lol
<Kr4t05> Snake: Add a new user with sudo rights.
<actinic> one of these days we're going to need a SUDO lesson :)
<Jucato> draik: I think he was trying to write to sources.list?
<Snake> Kr4t05: Linux automatically rebuilds the default settings
<Snake> Kr4t05: so that no biggy to me
<Kr4t05> Snake: If you just mkdir /home/snake it won't accept it as your home dir
<Kr4t05> Snake: IIRC
<Snake> Kr4t05: regardless, when I restart all the defaults will be restored
<Jucato> except for the data...
<Kr4t05> Snake: You won't have a home dir, though.
<Snake> Kr4t05: yess I will
<Kr4t05> Snake: Maybe you will...
<Kr4t05> Snake: I dunno. :/
<Snake> Kr4t05: its gotta put the /. configs somewhere
<Snake> ;)
<Nerevar> wow.. there are 8 pages of people having the same problem as me in the forum
<Kr4t05> Snake: ok, do it.
<Snake> ill get to it later
<Kr4t05> Nerevar: What would that be?
<Snake> right now I want to memorize as many settings as I can
<Jucato> do it now! lol
<Snake> so I can set them back
<Snake> lol
<jacob> Can I put a package on a CD to install it on a machine w/o internet access?
<Nerevar> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187318&page=5
<Nerevar> i am reading this trainwreck to see if anyone posted a fix
<Nerevar> it seems everyone disabled legacy USB in their bios. i dont know what that will do, im a little hesitant
<etzerd> hello ubuntu people
<etzerd> ?
<etzerd> I have Microsoft Office 2003
<etzerd> everytime I start the installation from ubuntu using wine at the end of the installation it's failed, any Idea why?
<Healot> Nerevar: legacy USB mode is to support USB keyboard and mouse in DOS real mode, since Linux kernel has native USB drivers, there is no need to enable it
<Healot> etzerd: : read WINE compatibility list
<TehKewl1> how do you get gcc to work properly?
<draik> etzerd, ubuntu doesn't like "#2" being installed on it
<ryan_> <draik> 'chmod 700 filename' did not work i got the error "
<ryan_> ryan@server:/etc$ chmod 700 fstab
<ryan_> chmod: changing permissions of `fstab': Operation not permitted
<nalioth> ryan_: oooh don't do that
<ryan_> sorry....nob
<draik> I thought this was just a regular file
<nalioth> ryan_: if it isn't in your /home directory DO NOT MESS with it
<ryan_> in trying to mount a ntfs drive
<draik> general rule of thumb, I'd say
<nalioth> sorry for the caps, but only your home directory contents should be messed with
<jacob> ryan_: then do sudo -i
<intelikey> yuch is there no easy to change the background from white to something viewable in gaim ?
<jacob> but dont change the permissions of the drive
<wolfmanz> What would cause the ATI driver not to work?
<Dr_Willis> ryan_,  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume   is the definitive guide on that topic. :)
<ryan_> alright ....ill see if i can get it to work
<Dr_Willis> well worth bookmarking and reading a few times. :)
<intelikey> gaim. like everything else ubuntu default; looks like crap.
<Nerevar> ok well i give up with this
<Kronos> intelikey: KDE! :)
<Nerevar> maybe i'll try it next year.. gonna try pclinuxos.. later
* Dr_Willis yawns
<draik> tired Dr_Willis?
<intelikey> no the only live cd i have is venella ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> my system wont even boot if i ENABLE legacy usb support.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Kronos> Well, I'm going to bed while StepMania compiles.
<Dr_Willis> but nerevar just left. :)
<thompa> join #ubuntu
<draik> lol
<intelikey> and you cant move windows over the pannels...  peace of junk.
<draik> thompa, /joing
<thompa> sry
<draik> */join
<thompa> already there
<thompa> has anyone tried kubuntu in edgy yet
<thompa> im running kde apps in ubuntu edgy
<thompa> i still need konqueror for some reason
<thompa> does realplayer work in kubuntu64?
<thompa> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thompa> i know it sucks
<intelikey> and if you close the "buddy" list window gaim crashes.    i know now why i never tried this dung heap before.
<shane_> I am looking for a game similar to Cube for linux any suggestions?
<DaSkreech> Whats Cube?
<draik> I think it's got squares and boxes and such
<shane_> Cube is just a FPS single player or online multiplayer
<shane_> looks and plays nice
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Umm Dang it hold on
<wolfmanz> do you have to reinstall graphic drivers in this case ATI if you switch to another kernal as in going from the 386 kernal to the k7?
<DaSkreech> I know of this one that I used to play
<thompa> wokfwanz: i know when i switched I reinstalled
<Lamington> hello
<draik> counter strike?
<Lamington> I have a problem with kmail
<thompa> that was cause of a nvidia-64 driver though
<Lamington> I'm receiving emails but emails I send dont arrive at their destinations
<thompa> wokfwanz: if it doesnt work just reinstall the driver
<thompa> i tried k7 kernel but get better results on amd64
<wolfmanz> thompa: thats just it i just installed the driver with easyubuntu and the ati driver isnt working i'm seeing that messa driver as the default
<thompa> easyubuntu ,,eh
<Lamington> Is anyone here using kmail ?
<wolfmanz> thompa: ya it worked fine a few days ago but tonight after doing a fresh install the ati driover is not working for some reason
<thompa> wokfwanz: did you edit the xorg.conf
<wolfmanz> thompa:  ya thats set the way it should be
<r3sil3> So I have a question if any one can help?
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<r3sil3> Ok thanks
<r3sil3> Ok here's the problem
<r3sil3> i just installed Kubuntu
<draik> Welcome to Kubuntu r3sil3
<thompa> wokfwanz: does xorg.conf have what for driver "driver"?
<r3sil3> mounted my NTFS drives, all fine, but when I go to play them, it just skips through them like they aren't found
<draik> skips through what?
<wolfmanz> thompa: it has fglrx
<r3sil3> the playlist
<r3sil3> like it isn't finding the songs
<draik> I can't say I've had that issue cuz I pulled my fav's from my NTFS HDD and saved them in a folder
<draik> try doing that
<draik> create a folder on your desktop and then save your fav's
<r3sil3> Ok, let me switch to Kubuntu
<r3sil3> alright
<r3sil3> brb
<r3sil3> ill get on here on kubuntu
<NDPowerBook> http://mattcbr.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/transformers-video/
<starz> how do i gain root access
<thompa> wokfwanz: i dont know, you said mesa also
<Healot> r3sil3: : follow the next factoid links
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wolfmanz> thompa: messa is what is showing up when i type in fglrxinfo
<thompa> is that default screen
<wolfmanz> thompa: thats the default 3d driver
<thompa> right
<thompa> i dont know about easyubuntu
<thompa> just remove it
<Dr_Willis> !sudo > starz
<thompa> 2.6.17-6-amd64-generic
<thompa> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<pierreth> is possible to set konqueror in kubuntu like it is in other distribution?
<r3sil3> ok im back
<r3sil3> i am copying all of my music to the desktop
<r3sil3> or a folder on the desktop i should say
<r3sil3> i love kubuntu, just.............new to linux
<r3sil3> im a PC tech and I need to learn linux for myself and my job
<thompa> its great , ubuntu is nice too
<r3sil3> i wanted to start out with something more graphical
<r3sil3> then learn coding and what not, then jump into that
<thompa> are the windows suppossed to creak in gnome
<starz> once i mount my ntfs drive i get the gernic error "Could not enter folder /media/Hard Disks/Toshiba 100GB"
<starz> any idea
<draik> thompa, update gnome... it's getting old :p
<r3sil3> draik
<r3sil3> im not registered
<r3sil3> so no PM's for me
<draik> ok
<draik> np
<r3sil3> so
<r3sil3> i copied everything to the desktop
<draik> and?
<r3sil3> or the kubuntu disk
<draik> working for you?
<r3sil3> and still the same thing
<draik> what are you using to listen to them?
<r3sil3> kaffiene
<r3sil3> and the other one
<r3sil3> amerok
<draik> mp3?
<r3sil3> my sound works
<r3sil3> yes
<r3sil3> MP3
<r3sil3> Isnt there something I have to do to get them to work?
<r3sil3> IIRC
<draik> w32codec
<r3sil3> where do i get it
<draik> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<r3sil3> Thanks!
<r3sil3> So i have to install W32codecs?
<draik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<draik> yup
<draik> click on that link and it will take you straight to what you need
<r3sil3> so
<r3sil3> i have to go into terminal
<r3sil3> and type
<r3sil3> wget -c http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<r3sil3> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<r3sil3> taht?
<draik> yup
<imbrandon_> yes
<draik> in a terminal
<r3sil3> k downloading now
<r3sil3> will it isntall itself?
<draik> you might also want to get yakuake
<r3sil3> im VERY new to this
<draik> yes
<r3sil3> if you couldn't tell
<draik> we're here to help as long as you're willing to learn
<r3sil3> tahts why im usign it :)
<draik> :)
<r3sil3> that and im sick of the monopoly of shit they call microsoft :)
<r3sil3> ok
<r3sil3> its still doign the same thing
<soulrider> hi
<draik> hello
<r3sil3> hi sould
<r3sil3> soul
<pierreth> hi
<r3sil3> hey draik
<r3sil3> still same thing bro
<draik> try xmms
<r3sil3> ok
<r3sil3> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<draik> K Menu > Multimedia > XMMS
<draik> it's already installed
<r3sil3> I dont see it under multimedia
<draik> Kubuntu 6.06?
<draik> right?
<r3sil3> newest one off the web
<draik> open terminal
<r3sil3> k
<r3sil3> open
<r3sil3> so i just tested an OGG, it works
<draik> let me get you what you need to install the xmms player
<r3sil3> ok thanks
<draik> type...
<draik> sudo apt-get install xmms
<r3sil3> ok its doing its thing
<r3sil3> k done
<r3sil3> where will it be
<draik> K Menu > Multimedia > XMMS
<r3sil3> still not there.
<r3sil3> wtf
<r3sil3> i "could" open audacity and try to turn one into an OGG and see if it works
<draik> try it
<Dr_Willis> We dare you!
<r3sil3> lol
<imbrandon_> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<imbrandon_> is what you want
* imbrandon_ is afk
<Healot> what you need
<r3sil3> which version do I have to download to get it to install to linux
<r3sil3> .tar.gz?
<imbrandon_> you dont unless yo are confrotable compiling, otherwise you get the deb from apt-get
<imbrandon_> apt-get install <package name>
<r3sil3> so whats taht command?
<r3sil3> ah
<r3sil3> thanks
<Healot> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<imbrandon_> or use adept
<hupp3l> hi, i messed up bad but I think it is fixable
<r3sil3> pt-get install audacity
<r3sil3> Reading package lists... Done
<r3sil3> Building dependency tree... Done
<r3sil3> E: Couldn't find package audacity
<hupp3l> I wanted to run kubuntu through my projecter
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hupp3l> and I went into the settings and as my screen I chose something else than the default
<imbrandon_> r3sil3: its in universe
<hupp3l> now kubuntu starts up, it loads and then it just shows the logo and freezes up
<hupp3l> when I press the power button it shuts down like it would normally
<hupp3l> ie. the xserver wont start right
<jacob> Hey, how can I download a deb file so I can install in on another computer?
<Jucato> hupp3l: once you get to the point where it stops at the logo, press Ctrl+Alt+F1, then type in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> (without the quotes)
<r3sil3> im so confused
<Jucato> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<hupp3l> ok i will try it Jucato
<imbrandon_> r3sil3: you just need to enable universe
<r3sil3> why does it have to be so hard to download stuff
<r3sil3> how do i do that
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<imbrandon_> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<starz> ok in realy new to linux i just made the swich to kubuntu from windows xp ive never done anythign with linux untill now can anyone suggest a beginners site
<Jucato> imbrandon_: thanks for making Amarok 1.4.2 available in Dapper ^_^
<imbrandon_> Jucato: welcome ;)
<imbrandon_> brb food time
<Jucato> starz: you can view an off-line guide to Kubuntu (with a short intro to Linux) in K Menu > Help. Look for the Kubuntu Desktop Guide
<starz> thanks
<Browneh> starz: ubuntuforums.org :D
<jacob> starz: the Kubuntu Desktop Guide also links to http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/index.html , which is useful
<hupp3l> what mouse should i choose Imps/2 or explorerps/2?
<hupp3l> its an internal laptop mouse and sometime a usb mouse
<Jucato> hupp3l: it usually highlights the default. usually...
<Jucato> starz: the link jacob gave is also a good one. It's teaches you about Linux, regardless of what distribution you use.
<Healot> hupp3l: : just choose imps/2
<r3sil3> man this sucks
<r3sil3> i turned universe and that bullshit on
<r3sil3> i just want my music to work
<hupp3l> Jucato it appears to work fine thank you soo much
<Jucato> r3sil3: now that you got "multiverse" enabled (which is what I presumed you were referring to), you can look for "libxine-extracodecs" and install that, if all you wanted was to play MP3's
<r3sil3> ok
<r3sil3> let me try
<r3sil3> pt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<r3sil3> Reading package lists... Done
<jacob> Is there a way I can put a package on a CD so I can use it as a repository on a machine without internet access?
<r3sil3> Building dependency tree... Done
<r3sil3> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<r3sil3> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<r3sil3> is only available from another source
<r3sil3> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<r3sil3> i get that shit
<Healot> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Healot> read the following factoid
<Jucato> r3sil3: I have a feeling that either multiverse wasn't enabled, or the wrong multiverse was enabled, or it wasn't enabled properly
<Jucato> hmm... if you were a new user, new to Kubuntu, new to Linux, and didn't know about kio slaves like trash:/, how do you easily make a Trash icon on your desktop?
<jacob> Really, can I make a CD to use as a repo?  By putting deb files on it or something?  >_>
<Jucato> jacob: I think you can.
<r3sil3> same as in the picture they showed
<jacob> How would I get the deb files?  Project pages usually just have the source files..
<Jucato> r3sil3: did you click on Apply then Fetch Updates when you made the changes?
<r3sil3> yes
<r3sil3> and it worked
<Jucato> r3sil3: "and it worked"... you mean now you can search "libxine-extracodecs"?
<r3sil3> no, it fetched updates
<r3sil3> then i did
<r3sil3> apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<r3sil3> and it didnt do anthing
<r3sil3> so i search libxine
<r3sil3> and it brings libxine-main1 and libxinerama1 up
<r3sil3> both isntalled
<Jucato> r3sil3: hm... can you check if this line is enabled (not grayed out) in Manage Repositories: "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu universe multiverse" ?? where "xx" is for us. or uk. or au. etc
<Healot> dapper repos, not dapper-backports
<Healot> i think you enabled multiverse section the dapper-backports repos
<r3sil3> im oiut for now
<Healot> btw, paste bin your /etc/apt/sources.list and I'll tell you what went wrong
<r3sil3> this is making me confused and i gotta be up in a while
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> r3sil3: ok then. you might have better luck when you're less confused
<Jucato> hmm... if you were a new user, new to Kubuntu, new to Linux, and didn't know about kio slaves like trash:/, how do you easily make a Trash icon on your desktop?
<jacob> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<wolfmanz> does easy ubuntu work with the k7 kernals in terms of installing ATI drivers?
<martinjh99> Anyone know if the latest Amarok is on the way??
<Jucato> martinjh99: it already is
<Jucato> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<martinjh99> Ah - OK Was wondering if Riddell was packaging it as he usually does Amarok releases...
<_rince_> mrgn
<Jucato> martinjh99: it's from a Kubuntu dev also, so no biggie.
<imbrandon> martinjh99: i do them now to take a bit of weight of Riddell ;)
<imbrandon> i also uploaded the ppc ones earlier too
<Jucato> eheheh, I guess people just got used to things coming from Jonathan :-D
<imbrandon> if anyone ask Jucato
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> imbrandon: btw, have I thanked you already? :-D
<imbrandon> Jucato: yea me and hobbsee help him quite a bit this cycle ;)
<imbrandon> Jucato: not sure but your welcome anyhow ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> kopete just hit dapper backports too
<Jucato> backports is alive again?
<imbrandon> yup as of yesterday
<Jucato> whoa!
<Jucato> kool
<Jucato> hmm....
<imbrandon> i'll blog about it later on the planet
<imbrandon> and add a !backports
<Jucato> heheh! I'll receive that post later on. (subscribed to the feed)
<imbrandon> the reson some things will still get hosted by kubuntu.org/imbrandon.com though is cuz of libs like amarok
<imbrandon> amarok wont ever get backported
<jaffa_> guys where do you pakages normaly get installed to ?
<verbose> jaffa_: that really depends on the package
<imbrandon> jaffa_: depends on the package /usr most of the time
<verbose> jaffa_: if i were you i'd `man hier`
<Jucato> oh, so we'll have 2 places to get updates? backports and kubuntu.org/imbradon.com?
<verbose> that has some good information about the file hierarchy of ubuntu
<jaffa_> thank
<imbrandon> Jucato: yes somethings will be in the offical dapper-backport , the stuff like kopete that dont need extra libs and the stuff that requires extra libs like amarok will go on mine or johnathans site
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> imbrandon: is the new Kopete no longer dependent on XMMS?
<imbrandon> like kopete and kbfx just got backported, and no its not
<imbrandon> it will use it if its there but not dep on it
<Jucato> kool. it has been dependent on it for quite a while...
<imbrandon> yea that changed with 12.2
<Jucato> awesome!
<wolfmanz> does easy ubuntu work with the k7 kernals in terms of installing ATI drivers?
<verbose> do visualizations work in amarok 1.4.2? is there a trick to them? i've apt-get install'd libvisual0.2-dev and libvisual0.2-plugins
<imbrandon> dunno , never used it, i do everyting by hand, safer that way ;)
<imbrandon> verbose: 1.4.2 ( from me and the official edgy ) both use libvisual-0.4
<verbose> imbrandon: aah, thanks
<Jucato> imbrandon: whoa! they should make an announcement that backports are alive again. I'm seeing KTorrent 2.0.1 there now (browsing through http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/)
<imbrandon> its in the repo and amarok deps on it so it should install
<verbose> weird, it didn't come up in apt-cache search
<imbrandon> Jucato: ohh yea i did ktorrent too forgot about that one
<Jucato> hehehe
<imbrandon> verbose: its called libvisual-0.4 not just libvisual ( so it can be instaled side by side )
<Jucato> so many people have been having problems installing the KTorrent 2.0 .deb from the KTorrent site. this will be a great help
<verbose> imbrandon: oh, hah, thanks
<verbose> they don't interfere with each other?
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ apt-cache search libvisual-0.4
<imbrandon> libvisual-0.4-0 - Audio visualization framework
<imbrandon> libvisual-0.4-dev - Audio visualization framework (development package)
<imbrandon> libvisual-0.4-plugins - Audio visualization framework plugins
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$
<verbose> got it now
<imbrandon> verbose: it will replace 0.2 smoothly, trust me i spent 24 hours littlerly makin sure it was a smooth transition
<verbose> well i appreciate that greatly
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> imbrandon ftw!!!
<Jucato> imbrandon: did you say that Kopete is in backports already, or will be in backports?
<imbrandon> Jucato: yea there will be a an announcement soonish , it has been sent to the ML , and like i said i'll stick it on planet soon
<imbrandon> Jucato: it has been processed, might not be in the mirrors yet
<imbrandon> it will be soon if not
<verbose> imbrandon: in which repository is libvisual-0.4-plugins? i don't see that, but i see libvisual-0.4-0  and libvisual-0.4-dev
<Jucato> i'm browsing through the main archive.ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> verbose: i dident backport the plugins , i can if you would like
<imbrandon> Jucato: yea its probably still building on the buildd's that one is new by just a few minutes
<verbose> i'm not sure what that means :P
<danish> is there like a cls command for KONSOLE
<imbrandon> verbose: libvis 0.4 is comming from my repo ( becouse its not in dapper proper ) and i dident package the -plugins
<danish> clr clear screen
<verbose> danish: `clear`
<imbrandon> danish: clear
<danish> thnx
<Jucato> kool! thanks for your efforts imbrandon and Hobbsee (she's not here yet?!?!)
<imbrandon> verbose: i only packaged the bare minimum for amarok to work
<verbose> imbrandon: aah, ok
<imbrandon> yea hobbsee has a cold the last few days ;( heh
<imbrandon> she might get on late
<Jucato> hehe! she's been busy :-D
<Jucato> imbrandon: would the latest deKorator make it into backports?
<imbrandon> verbose: give me a few minutes to finish up the konversation nightly and i'll mess with the -plugins
<verbose> imbrandon: no rush man, give yourself a break :P
<Jucato> ooh... konversation and deKorator.. I'm looking forward to those
<imbrandon> Jucato: i dunno i'll have to look at the depends, i'll put it on my todo list
<verbose> i'm such a graphics whore these days since i installed Xgl/compiz
<Jucato> lol
<verbose> i'm forming bad habits
<imbrandon> Jucato: konversation is alreaady in my repos i make a nightly build of it
<Jucato> take it easy imbrandon. we don't want you and Hobbsee and everyone else getting sick at the same time :-D
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> Jucato: just modify the deb line you have for my repo to say "all" instead of "amarok" and you get all my goodies ;)
<Jucato> ehehe
<imbrandon> like konvo etc ;)
<imbrandon> !info konversation dapper-imbrandon
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component konversation\-nightly, is optional. Version 0.19-0ubuntu4+svn20060823 (dapper-imbrandon), package size 5714 kB, installed size 10539 kB
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> hm... maybe I will.. later :-D
<Jucato> hehe getting to know more Kubuntu devs... kool! :-D
<imbrandon> actualy +svn20060824 is uploading , but the bot only updates every 6 hours
<imbrandon> ;)
<verbose> now if there were only any supermodels in here, you'd be set
<imbrandon> ok dekorator and -plugins added to my todo ;)
<Jucato> wow! thanks!!
<imbrandon> btw you can always email me ( or other devs ) we dont bite imbrandon@kubuntu.org ;P
<danish> how can i tell bash to move all directories except Examples and programming to programming directory in one single line
<imbrandon> danish: mv {dir1,dir2} /new/place
<verbose> or just `mv a b c d` moves a b and c into d
<imbrandon> yea ;)
<Jucato> the last argument is always the destination?
<verbose> Jucato: yes
<danish> i know but instead of type 20 directory names i want to do it with one swoop. testing power of linux
<imbrandon> yes
<Jucato> oh kool..
<crimsun> be aware that {} is a bashism.
<verbose> danish: mv * /blah
<verbose> mv /blah/Examples .
<Jucato> danish: why not test the power of Konqueror? :-D
<verbose> that's the easiest way probably
<imbrandon> danish: use a regex then but becarefull sounds like with Examples your doing it in your home dir and you dont want to more say .gnupg etc
<imbrandon> ;)
<danish> mv */blah !Examples & programming ./programming
<verbose> danish: you need a scripting language
<Jucato> dapper-backports is alive!! it's aliiiive!!!!!! ^_^
<verbose> <psuedo code> read in dir names, if name isn't Examples and name isn't programming mv $name programming
<danish> imbrandon: i am in my home directory
<imbrandon> danish: rm Examples , then mv * /.programing , it will automaticly not move its self into its self ;)
<danish> i am learning bash from linuxcommand.org
<verbose> haha
<Jucato> whoa!! new tabs in KTorrent....
<verbose> danish: that sounds like a job for something that starts with p(perl, php, or _python_)
<imbrandon> ok i'm off for a bit to finish some things up , ping me later if you need something
<Jucato> or something that starts with #! /bin/bash
<Jucato> thanks again imbrandon!
<imbrandon> Jucato:  i would recomend though usign "all" for you or advanced users insrtead of "amarok"
<danish> i was just trying to see if it was possilbe
<verbose> Jucato: i'm not sure bash is the right tool for that job, but that's just me and my limited skills
* imbrandon is afk
<imbrandon> verbose: bash is VERY powerfull if you take the time to learn it fully
<verbose> imbrandon: python is too and takes a lot less time probably :P
<imbrandon> ;)
<verbose> you're right of course
<verbose> and bash is on most systems where python might not be
<verbose> so it's probably the smarter move
<_rince_> sure most jobs are easier in python/perl, but it's a great help to know bash however
<_rince_> verbose: ack
<verbose> _rince_: it's a great help to know _everything_ but you have to prioritize
<verbose> _rince_: rst
<Jucato> it's a great help to know a "little" of everything (that you need)
<_rince_> and believe it or not, some things (esp. file i/o) is easier with bash using pipes
<verbose> and a greater help to know a lot of everything
<verbose> _rince_: yeah, there are a lot of things that bash and awk and sed are great for
<verbose> i'm not sure this is one of them though
<Jucato> but knowing a lot more than a little of everything may not be possible :-D
<_rince_> that's kind of philosophical, but understanding shell (not just bash) basiscs comes in handy very often
<verbose> Jucato: knowing a little of everything might not be possible depending on your standards
<verbose> _rince_: verily
<_rince_> verily?
<Jucato> yes... but in danish's case... ^_^
<Jucato> verily = truly
<verbose> wait, i'm confused...which is better in his case...bash? or something else
<_rince_> i didn't read the beginning of the conversation ... isn't he trying to move a hand full of diretories in one step?
<verbose> it would be easier for _me_ in python or php, but i'm not great at bash scripting
<verbose> _rince_: he's trying to move all but 2
<Jucato> an added problem would be if he's also trying to move hidden files as well
<_rince_> then its bash imo
<danish> i did it
<verbose> oh, and we're assuming it's not allowed to move all and then just pick out the ones that he didn't want
<verbose> Jucato: that's trivial
<_rince_> for i in ...; [$i eq ] ; ...; done
<verbose> _rince_: $i ne
<verbose> well, it could work either way
<verbose> more than 29038562935872305 ways to skin a cat of course
<_rince_> verbose: this was just an example
<verbose> yeah
<Jucato> whoa! new icon for KTorrent...
<danish> i did using this " mv * [!Ep] * programming
<danish> it skipped the file with capitol E and small p and move everything else in programming
<_rince_> and that was probably the most elegant way
<verbose> very nice
<danish> not bad for a noob
<danish> thx all
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> not bad at all... in fact it's good :-D
<intelikey> [00000268]  skins2 interface error: Cannot open display           svgalib: Cannot get I/O permissions.
<danish> thx
<imbrandon> intelikey: looks like its trying to run as root or a suidroot
<intelikey> where is this "I/O permission"  ?
<intelikey> imbrandon  you should kill your clone,     i can run it as root.
<intelikey> trying to get it to run as user
<imbrandon> i'm not gonna kill my clone its another client , and you need to fix the first error to fix the second one
<Jucato> oh yeah, it was that clone with the "_" that I thanked earlier...
<imbrandon> IE cant open display
<danish> it gave me errors of not finding the directories after they were moved when i switched the wild card arguments so that exceptions applied first then moves it worked without error so thats an improvement
<imbrandon_> this "clone" is my Laptop ;)
<imbrandon_> isnt not a "clone"
<intelikey> i know the first error is the second   they are one error.
<Jucato> hmm... if it's not a clone.. it's a... um... .... ....
<imbrandon> right, it cant open the display, fix that and your golden
<intelikey> it bucks tab completion.  so if you don't want people using your nick then run two clients.
<intelikey> yeah  like how the hell do you fix it ?>
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> intelikey: thats like asking you to change you name becoue 4 nicks start with "in"
<imbrandon> plenty use my name all the time
<imbrandon> kthx for you sugestion , please drive though
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> if so just say the word,   im not hard to get along with.
<word> eh?
<imbrandon> ;) heh anyhow about your problem
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> it looks liek the user trying to run it dosent have permission to output to $DISPLAY
<imbrandon> that normaly happens when you run something as root or try to run the wm as root
<imbrandon> and the program as another user
<intelikey> how can i change that ?    and what is $DISPLAY supposed to be ?
<imbrandon> type "xhost +"
<intelikey> i'm not in X
<imbrandon> then try it
<verbose> if you're not in X that could be a problem too :P
<imbrandon> well thats the problem then
<verbose> seeing as how your app is trying to connect to an X server
<imbrandon> its trying to open an X display
<intelikey> xhost +
<intelikey> xhost:  unable to open display ""
<imbrandon> xhost only helps if your running x
<verbose> intelikey: that won't do anything if you're not running X
<intelikey> it shouldn't be trying for X    it's svgalib
<imbrandon> but thats your problem skins2 is trying to open an xdisplay and your not running x ;)
<imbrandon> skins2 interface error: Cannot open display   <-- means it connot connect to the x server or x isnt running
<imbrandon> cannot*
<crimsun> imbrandon: I will punch you the next time I see you advise ``xhost +''
* imbrandon hides
<Jucato> ???
<crimsun> look at xauth(1x).
<imbrandon> crimsun: if they have a firewall it /should/ be ok but your right , not a good idea normaly
<crimsun> the relevant options are 'extract' and 'merge'
<Jucato> <crimsun> imbrandon: I will punch you the next time I see you advise ``xhost +'' <--- that's going to hurt.... ^_^
<imbrandon> or better would be "xhost +localhost"
<imbrandon> Jucato: its ment to ;) i was wrong in recomending it without telling the security precautions ;)
<Jucato> oooh ... baaaad :-D
<intelikey> again why would it matter if X isn't running.
<imbrandon> it dosent
<imbrandon> that was said once you said your not running X
<Jucato> (good thing I know nothing about you guys are talking about)
<Jucato> <intelikey> [00000268]  skins2 interface error: Cannot open display           svgalib: Cannot get I/O permissions.
<imbrandon> Jucato: "xhost +" alone will let any client connect to the running x server
<imbrandon> normaly BAD
<Jucato> whoa... yeah that does sound bad
<Jucato> *sigh* need lots to learn about Linux...
<intelikey> Jucato trying to get vlc working in this console.   seems only root can use it.  for now.
<Jucato> oh
<verbose> intelikey: maybe you have to build vlc without X support
<verbose> or maybe there's a switch to tell it to not use the gui
<intelikey> ive just said it works for root
<imbrandon> nah it looks like a svgalib permissions issue now that you say that but i dunno what
<verbose> oh, forgot about that
<intelikey> the switch is --vout
<imbrandon> i konw mplayer works on console via vesa just fine, can vlc use vesa ?
<danish> is there undo command in bash
<imbrandon> danish: no
<danish> imbrandon: how about undelete
<intelikey> maybe
<Jucato> danish: nope
<Jucato> T_T
<intelikey> danish depends on what you did
<danish> intelikey for example i deleted a file or moved a directory
<imbrandon> danish: undelete depends on the file system, proper fs like ext3 actualy DELETE the file unlike windows fs's ;)
<imbrandon> so no
<intelikey> with some fs   but not many
<intelikey> danish deleted on ext3  forget it.  moved.  move it back
<danish> thx good to know
<intelikey> ext2 can undelete
<intelikey> it's the journel that hangs ext3 out on that one
<danish> what does ext stands for anyway just curious like ntfs is network file system
<intelikey> extended
<danish> oh i c thx
<imbrandon> nfs is network file system , ntfs is nt file system ;)
<intelikey> no ntfs is not network
<danish> thats what i read in a book
<Jucato[Away] > well, considering what NT means...
<imbrandon> heh you might have mis read nfs as ntfs , they are totaly diffrent
<danish> what is it
<imbrandon> nfs is network file system , ntfs is nt file system ;)
<imbrandon> nt == new technology ( from MS )
<Jucato[Away] > hehe
<intelikey> so write a book that corrects it.
<danish> so its new technology file system
<danish> l am gonna google it
<Jucato[Away] > danish: yep
<imbrandon> no ms droped the new tech after nt4 and nt is just nt now
<imbrandon> not an abriv
<Jucato[Away] > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS
<imbrandon> so ntfs is nt file system ;)
<danish> u guys stand corrected
<Jucato[Away] > ??
<danish> i checked out ntfs.com
<verbose> is that site reputable?
<imbrandon> says the same thing as wiki ? and .......
<danish> what is WinFS stands for
<imbrandon> i fail to see how that corected US
<imbrandon> windows file system
<verbose> imbrandon: if it's on the internet it's true
<Jucato[Away] > ntfs.com says "NTFS - New Technology File System"
<verbose> unless tv contradicts it
<imbrandon> verbose: heh
<verbose> tv > internet > #kubuntu > *
<danish> Windws Storage Subsystem WinFS
<intelikey> verbose lol
<imbrandon> danish: and this is all relivent how ?
<danish> not really relevant just .... extra knowledge
<Jucato[Away] > maybe most people presume that the NT of Window NT stands for "net" or network. Considering MS is the one pushing .NET
<Healot> WinFS is supposed to be the database underlying for NTFS, but it was hold
<imbrandon> ahh ok well in that case google and wikipedia are your friend ;)
<imbrandon> danish: ^^
<danish> imbrandon: ^^
<verbose> no, it's common knowledge that if you're researching blah, you go to blah.com
<imbrandon> ?
<imbrandon> verbose: heh yea if you want a spin from the creator ;)
<verbose> :)
<verbose> is whitehouse.com still a porn site?
<verbose> i hope so
<imbrandon> probably
<Healot> yes :-
<danish> so how many of peeps here actually helped build kubuntu or ubuntu
<Jucato[Away] > helped/helping?
<intelikey> well we must admit the maker is likely to know more about it than anyone else.    even if they often show great bias.
<danish> kool jucato keep it up
<Jucato[Away] > no I'm not
<Healot> developers?
<Jucato[Away] > I was asking if you were asking who helped start or is still helping...
<danish> both
<danish> or one
<imbrandon> danish: alot , many more than are here atm active in the room at the moment myself and crimsun are pacakge comtributors but many many many hundreds help build the os
<Healot> you can whois each one of us, and see if any has members on their hostname
<imbrandon> Healot: ;)
<intelikey> danish /join #ubuntu+1   read the list.
<Jucato[Away] > well, I'm helping in my own small way but not officially in Kubuntu or Ubuntu. I make transcripts for the #ubuntu-classroom classes
<imbrandon> yea see ;)
<imbrandon> intelikey: heh thats a short list too /me isnt there as arent alot of others that are in *-devel
<imbrandon> ;)
<danish> i will be helping one day too
<imbrandon> anyhow speaking of /me gets back to work
<imbrandon> danish: great
<Jucato[Away] > hehehe you've been delayed far too long imbrandon
<intelikey> i didn't say it was exhostive,  never implied it.  just that several that are there are devels
<danish> is there a open source software to write device drivers
<Jucato[Away] > danish: you can also help by giving help in the forums or in IRC or in the Mailing List
<imbrandon> intelikey: yea just rasin ya a bit, take it with some salt ;)
<danish> i think should be a development enviroment and converters to make from windows to linux
<imbrandon> danish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<imbrandon> danish: there are plenty already
<imbrandon> danish: kdevelop monodevelop just to name two very common ones, there are several dozen depending on the task
* imbrandon is really gone now
* Jucato[Away]  is really away now...
<[Nige] > anyone know a good multimedia player for kubuntu
<[Nige] > or anyone know where I can find a mplayer package for kubuntu
<noiesmo> [Nige] , I use mplayer
<[Nige] > noiesmo, did you compile from source?
<noiesmo> [Nige] , you need universe and multiverse
<noiesmo> no
<noiesmo> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#
<intelikey> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<[Nige] > looking niow
<SpAwN> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<amjad92> Hola!
<DShepherd> anyone know if there's plan for amarok to use gstreamer0.10?
<intelikey> i just don't know why users can't run vlc in the console....  i just watched a vidio in vlc console as root ... there is no x server running.        :?
<DShepherd> intelikey: sweet
<Jucato> DShepherd: I think that depends on the maintainers of the GStreamer back-end for KDE
<DShepherd> Jucato: ok.
<Jucato> btw, Amarok 1.4.2 and KTorrent 2.0.1 are now available!!
<Jucato> and dapper-backports are alive once more
<DShepherd> ok...
<DShepherd> Jucato: seems that amarok does support gstreamer0.10  as of 1.4
<DShepherd> Jucato: i dont know how well though
<DShepherd> Jucato: http://websvn.kde.org/tags/amarok/1.4.2/multimedia/amarok/ChangeLog?rev=575607&view=auto -- you can do a search for gstreamer
<Jucato> DShepherd: I haven't tried it out yet. but I have 1.4.2 installed. but no gstreamer...
<DShepherd> Jucato: ok
<DShepherd> neither have I
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I stick to what is there or is easiest to install, unless I really have to install something else..
<misieq> !qt-mt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt-mt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misieq> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<Jucato> misieq: you looking for libqt3-mt?
<intelikey> hmmm this works for root "vlc -f --vout svgalib <filename>"  but for users it says "[00000268]  skins2 interface error: Cannot open display
<intelikey> [00000268]  skins2 interface error: Cannot initialize OSFactory
<misieq> Jucato: just found it :)
<intelikey> from the exact same command   ???
<Jucato> ^_^
<intelikey> i chmoded /dev/*  hoping i'd hit it by accident....
<misieq> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<intelikey> anyone know what might be bad perming this thing ?
<misieq> !kde-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<misieq> :)
<Jucato> misieq: you can also search for packages without ubotu's help, right there in Konqueror
<misieq> yeah... right 40kb. when i checked it to install it sez 72M ;P
<Jucato> type "apt:/" in Konqueror, and you'll have a very nice interface for apt-cache and packages.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> or the commandline  or the package manager
<misieq> Jucato: thanks, would be useful :)
<Jucato> i wouldn't use the GUI package managers just to search/browser for packages, unless it were KPackage or Aptitude
<misieq> how can i add sysinfo:/ to konqueror as seen in suse 10.1?
<intelikey> i wouldn't use the gui
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> misieq: it's a SUSE only thing...
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> intelikey: I know you wouldn't :-D
<misieq> too bad... i thought it was some kio-slav or what.. :'(
<Jucato> well, we can search, can't we? :-D
<intelikey> is there a proc:/
<Jucato> the apt:/ kio slave is a Kubuntu only thing, btw
<intelikey> in konq ?
<Jucato> intelikey: eheheh! but even if there were, you wouldn't need/use it anyway :-D
<intelikey> i know i wouldn't  :)
<Jucato> btw, there isn't one
<intelikey> k  just wondering...    there's lots that konq knows.    #blah for example   iirc
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> it also knows man:/ but not info:/
<Jucato> misieq: there might be some good news for you (and me actually)
<intelikey> hmmm   $blah   ?
<intelikey> i'm going to ##linux for a bit, see if anyone knows what needs chmoded here.
<[Nige] > !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<[Nige] > !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[Nige] > anyone have a multimedia keyboard?
<Jucato> Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Jucato> is it ok to use a DVD Writer as a DVD-ROM and/or a CD-ROM or should it only be used for burning purposes only?
<crimsun> you can use it for whatever you want
<crimsun> don't be alarmed if it doesn't function as a trash can.
<Jucato> thanks! I was told before that CD Writers should only be used for burning, not reading...
<Jucato> ehehe! I was hoping it could make me breakfast...
<Jucato> Hobbsee!! glad to see you around
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> dapper-backports are up! whoopee! meaning more updated stuff eheheh
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato:  i requested a backport of kopete last night
* Pot|Gone is back.
<Jucato> yay!
<Jucato> anyone here using KDissert?
* |Asgard| still cant find himself
<Jucato>  @_@
<INeedHelp> Hi i am new to linux, I wonder if any Packages work like K-Lite Mega Coddec?
<aliasfred> what is klite mega coddec
<INeedHelp> a codec pack for windows support playing Divx Xvid RM RMVB Qt
<aliasfred> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<aliasfred> those link would explain to you how to install the codec you need
<Jucato> INeedHelp: you wil need libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs
<Healot> use the third party codecs
<Healot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<INeedHelp> OH ^^ THNX GUYS ^^
<damian> hey guess what
<damian> windows vista is coming jan. so that means you guys can stop using linux
<INeedHelp> NA ~ Windows SUCKS
<aliasfred> ok lets forget the linux vs window war :)
<Jucato> hmm....
<damian> lol
<damian> windows drm edition
<michael__> beta
<michael__> 2
<michael__> lol
<INeedHelp> Windows = BSoD
<michael__> lookee and new m$ beta release u can pay for....woohoo
<damian> webopedia defines a beta as a final state of a microsoft program
<aliasfred> one may run the os that fit its need, lets not argue about the merit of each here
<Jucato> [AVERTISEMENT]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky (and possibly anything above the atmosphere as well)
<michael__> lol
<michael__> now thats funny
<Jazon> hi guys and gals :)
<damian> Jucato: a little offtopic talk doesn't hurt anyone
<michael__> sry - offtopic..
<michael__> just couldnt resist the bait
<Jucato> tell that to aliasfred
<damian> Jucato: who's that guy
<INeedHelp> lol
<aliasfred> hehe :)
<Jazon> i have the i915 in my laptop... running kubuntu dapper... google earth is really messed up... any hints?
<Jucato> i'm just trying to advertise the other channel :-D
<damian> Jazon: probably because you're using it through wine
<Jazon> Jucato: kumusta ka?
<Jazon> damian: nope.  linux ver
<INeedHelp> btw, anytips for me( new linux user), i am switching windows to linux
<damian> Jazon: there is no linux version
<Jucato> Jazon: ehehe! just fine :-D
<damian> Jazon: any version you downloaded uses the widnwos version+wine
<aliasfred> Jazon: i have the same issue, with the same graphic card
<Jazon> INeedHelp: sure, gobs... what you need?
<aliasfred> damian: there is a google earth for linux
<michael__> hmm works for me just fine
<aliasfred> Jazon: and i didnt find a solution, nor did i look at it very hard thor :)
<Jazon> aliasfred: well, i know it *can* work, 'cause i had it working 100% on another distro :P
<aliasfred> Jazon: on the same hardware ?
<Jazon> damian: same for picasa2.... granted, they did draw on the wine code, but it is still for linux
<Jazon> aliasfred: yes, same laptop.
<damian> Jazon: so google actually made a linux version that integrates wine?
<aliasfred> Jazon: hmm 'interesting' news... this means a bug in the version somewhere..
<Jucato> I thought Picasa was more natively Linux than Google Earth?
<INeedHelp> any tips could help^^ ~ trying to get myself ready to linux with usual home usage(like music, DVD, Divx, CD, etc)
<Jazon> it is drawing reasonably fast, but it is cropping on the edges and being weird
<Jazon> INeedHelp: ok, load kubuntu dapper
<aliasfred> INeedHelp: yep, the restristed links i gave you, and install kaffein as video player and amarok as audio player
<Jazon> then install an application called Automatix.... (it saves a ton of time and grief)
<Jazon> it totally automates all that hard stuff
<Jazon> INeedHelp: it is just point and click then for all the codecs, dvd playback, etc etc etc.
<Jucato> Automatix: http://www.getautomatix.com/ || EasyUbuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Jazon> damian: yes, there is a linux version of google earth, and also picasa2 (which is very nice)
* Jazon thinks google is going to rule the world
<Jazon> INeedHelp: you on a laptop or a desktop?
<INeedHelp> desktop
<Jazon> INeedHelp: ok, tell me about your hardware
<Jazon> also, are you in linux now?
<Jucato> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<INeedHelp> old P4 1.6GHz  1G ram , 9600XT
<Jucato> that page has the instructions you would need
<Jucato> Automatix: http://www.getautomatix.com/ || EasyUbuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Jucato> those two tools can make it easier for you
<INeedHelp> yes i am in kubuntu
<INeedHelp> but i can't install the system in raid0 T_T
<INeedHelp> i can't find libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> INeedHelp: you need to have multiverse enabled
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<INeedHelp> i enable already
<INeedHelp> enabled
* Potus is away: Away at the moment
<Dwaf> Hi, people!
<INeedHelp> hi
<Jucato> INeedHelp: could you check again if the line where you added "multiverse" to is "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"?
<Jazon> INeedHelp: why not just install automatix?
<Jazon> it does all this for you mate
<Jazon> it is seriously easy
<INeedHelp> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/   dapper-backports   main restricted universe multiverse
<INeedHelp> OK let me try
<Jazon> INeedHelp:  http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation#Installing_with_Apt
<Jucato> INeedHelp: no not that
<Jucato> wrong line...
<Jazon> Jucato: why?
<Jazon> is he not running dapper?
<Jucato> I was talking about the line where he added multiverse...
<Jazon> Jucato: oh.  but automatix does all of this automatically.... why not keep it simple?
<INeedHelp> OH ~
<INeedHelp> wrong line XD
<INeedHelp> let me install both libxine and auto ^^
<Jucato> careful though with Automatix. just check what you really need...
<INeedHelp> careful ?
<INeedHelp> it will kill the system?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> I just remember someone havng a bit of trouble because he instructed Automatix to install drivers for both NVIDIA and ATI
<INeedHelp> don't see ATI driver XD
<INeedHelp> where are you guys form ,btw?
<peterz> any way I can get a recent xorg on my edgy install?
<peterz> btw, could an ubuntu op ping me
<eeos> hi there. after last upgrade of xorg-core kde is slower and behaves strangely
<eeos> anyone with similar problems?
<peterz> eeos: edgy, I'll know in a bit, upgrading now
<eeos> peterz are you moving to edgy? why?
<peterz> eeos: I'm already on edgy, because dapper is getting very old
<eeos> peterz is it stable?
<peterz> eeos: stable enough for me
<peterz> userland generally isn't the problem
<eeos> peterz do you use in production
<peterz> haha, don't be funny ;-)
<peterz> I'm a kernel dev
<peterz> I run vim and gcc
<eeos> peterz did not know
<eeos> peterz we need something we can use production
<peterz> ha, sure, then these enterprise thingies are what you are looking for
<eeos> peterz like?
<peterz> dapper lts, RHEL, suse enterprise, etc..
<peterz> those are the production distos
<eeos> peterz ah, yes using 6.06 lts here
<eeos> peterz having plenty of problems
<eeos> peterz but stable have to say
<peterz> I'm just using kubuntu on a few workstations, nothing that is critical in any way, as long as I don't trash the filesystems every other day
<eeos> peterz we are on amd64 version on laptop, for everyday work,
<imbrandon> ubuntu 6.06 is enterprise , thus the lts ( long term support )
<imbrandon> maestronove: not a good idea to run irc as root
<eeos> peterz they should have cleaned amd64 a bit more before releasing to the public, I think
<peterz> No idea
<pierre__> hello
<pierre__> i would like to know how change the text coloration in Kate
<INeedHelp> anyone know how to make mouse wheel work ?
<kraut> moin
<internat> anyone know how to set the default sound caard in kubuntu>?
<eeos> pierre__  tools> highlighting then you chose the highlighting you need
<pierre__> non you don't understand
<pierre__> i want to chosse my color for the highlighting of the language C
<pierre__> (choose not chosse)
<pierre__> I've opened the c.xml
<eeos> pierre__ do you mean to change them?
<pierre__> but i don't what i have to change
<pierre__> eeos escuse but i'm french, can you ask the question with others words please ?
<pierre__> do you understand my probleme ?
<eeos> pierre__  voulez-vous remplacer les couleurs?
<pierre__> so for example, i write a .c to program, the words char and long and int (etc.) is in braun
<pierre__> yes eeos
<eeos> pierre__ kate > settings > fonts and colours
<eeos> pierre__ did you get it?
<pierre__> i believe you don't understand but not heavy
<reiner_> hallo
<Sola6662> yo
<pierre__> eeos, i've found what you speak
<eeos> pierre__ and?
<pierre__> ok it's what i searched
<pierre__> thanks
<eeos> pierre__ ok, see you later
<xunq> http://www.technoradionewyork.com/downloads/week/34/Livesets-t16-73-Richie%20Hawtin%20&%20Ben%20Sims%20-%20Electro%20Tramp%20.mp3
<xunq> hi whu can i download xgl+compiz?
<Tm_T> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Tm_T> xunq: there you go
<xunq> thnx
<internat> ok i can get sound in the "test sound" section of sounds and hardware, i can get sound in vlc, but i cant get sound in kaffeine.. any suggetstions?
<lupine_85> internat: are you using the right plugin/engine for Kaffeine?
<internat> xine
<duncan_> Hello
<internat> and i have it set to use alsa, which is what i have sound hardware set up to use in the option
<duncan_> yesterday I installed my very first thing on open source, a mp3 player ;p
<duncan_> btw
<duncan_> has anyone got a unsupported wifi card working?
<lupine_85> how unsupported? ;)
<duncan_> not supported..
<duncan_> some wifi cards are not supported in linux
<duncan_> so you have to import windwos drivers and that stufff
<lupine_85> if there's no native drivers, then ndiswrapper; if ndiswrapper doesn't work, linuxant might - but it costs $20
<lupine_85> ok, so try ndiswrapper first - install the latest version from the website, and use the latest drivers for your card from the manufacturer's website
<duncan_> ok  xD
<duncan_> is ndiswrapper already pre installed on kubuntU?
<lupine_85> no
<lupine_85> it's in the repos, but you need the most up-to-date version for the best chance of success
<duncan_> with wich commands can I install ndiswrapper?
<lupine_85> so get it straight from the website
<duncan_> is it a .dep file?
<duncan_> gtg
<duncan_> thanks lupine_85
<lupine_85> it'll come as a tarball, so compile it :)
<lupine_85> np
<brotakul> hi. is there any way to disable the sistem popup notifications in kde? i mean those from amarok, meniu and others... or maybe at least resize them!
<ubuntu> hi all. What is the best equivalent of beagle (a desktop search engine) for KDE?
<ubuntu> I know that it was kat but as far as I know the project is stoped.
<tsdgeos> ubuntu: you can use kerry
<tsdgeos> that is a beagle frontend to beagle libs
<brotakul> hi. is there any way to disable the sistem popup notifications in kde? i mean those from amarok, meniu and others... or maybe at least resize them!
<INeedHelp> anyone know how to make mouse wheel work ?
<lupine_85> SuSE KDE uses Beagle as well
* lupine_85 doesn't like Beagle, but it does work
<ubuntu> kerry is front-end for beagle isn't it? I find beagle quite slow, and it eats a lot of mem. I was looking for a kde alternative but I can do with beagle
<ubuntu> any news from tenor?
<bro__> hi. is there any way to disable the sistem popup notifications in kde? i mean those from amarok, meniu and others... or maybe at least resize them!
<sharkk> hi, how can i set an enviroment variable permanently?
<sharkk> and for all users
<RawSewage> how do you burn a DVD, when you have the DVD files, like VIDEO_TS folder
<Bazzi> just burn the dir in the top level directory
<RawSewage> are you sure
<Bazzi> worked for me :)
<RawSewage> I doubt that will work
<Bazzi> why?
<RawSewage> you burn VIDEO_TS as the top level directory as a data DVD in k3b?\
<RawSewage> I dont think thats a good way
<RawSewage> something like that didnt work in Nero
<Bazzi> always worked for me in nero
<Bazzi> well, k3b might have a special "burn dvd movie" method, no?
<RawSewage> I couldnt find it
<RawSewage> I'll look again
<Bazzi> I havent used k3b myself yet though
<Bazzi> just nero
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> I think it's there
<RawSewage> File -  New Project -
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage> there it is
<RawSewage> its nice
<liviux> hi all. Does anyone know which software can replace Cad application in linux sistem?
<lupine_85> depends what sort of CAD? ;)
<lupine_85> Inkscape is good for vector drawing
<tobias_> I love inkscape
<tobias_> for making flyers and posters
* lupine_85 too
<tobias_> its the choice of 1 of three vegan in trondheim :D
<tanghus> Has anyone figured out how to make kwalletmanager appear in the systray on Dapper?
<lupine_85> it does by default for me
<tanghus> liviux: QCad?
<lupine_85> has options in the settings tab
<liviux> yes, but Inkskape (like some others), it's not for architecture. Qcad. I know. Thanks
<RawSewage> how do you play DVDs
<fanfan> hi everybody !
<RawSewage> I just burned one, and Kafffeine says I dont have the proper plugins
<fanfan> I have a question about amarok !
<tsdgeos> then ask it, if you don't nobody will answer ;-)
<fanfan> ok, I'd like to know if there is a script or something else to import all the podcasts subscriptions from Apple's iTunes to amarok
<tsdgeos> try #amarok ;-)
<fanfan> thanks
<sharkk> how can i set an environment variable for all users?
<RogueX> Hello
<freemason> IceKnight: where are you from?
<RogueX> can anyone tell me if there is a way to delete a file NOT move it to trash from inside Konqueror?
<RawSewage> yes
<RogueX> RawSewage: How????
<RawSewage> settings - configure Konqueror - behavior
<osh_> RogueX: shift-delete
<RawSewage> oh, I didnt know about that
<RawSewage> use shift-del
<RogueX> Thanks
<misieq> !flock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misieq> anyone knows flock?
<allee> hi
<Tonio_> heya allee :)
<allee> anyone else here miss the kwallet icon in the systray (dapper + 3.5.4)
<allee> H Tonio_ what an accident that we meet here too :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<RogueX> Can someone tell me how to update KDE from 3.5.2 to 3.5.3 the repositorys don't seem to show it
<Tonio_> RogueX: you probably should update to 3.5.4 directly
<Tonio_> RogueX: you'll find the repos to add on kubuntu.org
<RogueX> Tonio_: I tried that before and it Trashed my box... LOL
<Tonio_> search in the news to find them
<Tonio_> RogueX: ah.... in this case, use the 3.5.3 repo, indeed :)
<allee> RogueX: really worked fine here.  What was trashed?
<RogueX> allee: Machine would not load into KDE any longer
<allee> RogueX: mhmm, did you save ~/.xsession-errors for reference?
<allee> RogueX: or didn't even kdm/X-server not start?
<RogueX> allee: KDM/X would not start
<allee> RogueX: on console as too run X and pastebin the error msg
<redondo81> Hi , i'm a problem to install QtCurve for kde, when I lunch ./configure it give me an error : no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<redondo81> What can I do?
<allee> redondo81: apt-get  install libqt3-mt-dev should do the trick
<RogueX> allee: I already reloaded system again
<redondo81> ok, thankyou very much
<allee> RogueX: if you started X only once yes.  You'll find X server output at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<RogueX> allee: ok so what is the safest way to upgrade KDE?
<allee> RogueX: mhhm, I just added the kubuntu.org 3.5.4 repo and aptitude dist-upgrade     # ah: /var/log/kdm.log  may also contain older X startup messages
<allee> RogueX: /var/log/kdm.log.* that is
<RogueX> allee: Is there somewhere for exact steps to do that? Such as repo name, and which files to upgrade?
<allee> RogueX: deb line for sources.list is on kubuntu.org page.  KDE is always best to upgrade together so upgrade all pkgs: aptitude dist-upgrade
<allee> RogueX: you know aptitude or are you adept/synaptics user?
<RogueX> allee: Adept
<Tonio_> allee can you confirm bug 57696 plz ?
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/57696
<redondo81> When I lunch the command apt-get  install libqt3-mt-dev it said to me it cannot find it,why?
<allee> RogueX: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php  has all you need
<allee> Tonio_,redondo81: one moment
<redondo81> ok
<RogueX> allee: Thank you
<kazukisan> I have a Sata HDD hooked up it see's it, but in "Disk" it lets me reformat to what ever but it always says none of the free space is avaible and i can't mount nor enable it ?? Any suggestions Please ^_^
<grothesk> Hi!
<grothesk> Is amarok 1.4.2 already available for kubuntu.
<allee> redondo81: strange, I had _no_ typo in pkgs:
<allee> ii  libqt3-mt-dev         3.3.6-1ubuntu6        Qt development files (Threaded)
<allee> redondo81: please cut and paste: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<lupine_85> grothesk: yes
<grothesk> lupine_85: So where do I find it?
<lupine_85> I'm using this repo:- deb http://imbrandon.com/packages dapper amarok
<lupine_85> but it might be in the official ones by now
<redondo81> nothing
<redondo81> it's say me that it cannot find that package
<redondo81> :(
<rolando> hi, anybody here from poland?
<aliasfred> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<redondo81> everything I say with the command atp-get install it say me that it's impossible to find
<rolando> ok dzeki
<redondo81> why?
<allee> redondo81: good question ...
<aliasfred> redondo81: likely you have a misconfigured /etc/apt/sources.list
<grothesk>  atp-get ? You mean apt-get...
* imbrandon looks up
<redondo81> yes yes, sorry
<imbrandon> grothesk:
<imbrandon> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<allee> redondo81: what's the output of grep main /etc/apt/sources.list
<redondo81> wait I search it
<redondo81> there are all rows commentated
<redondo81> with #
<aliasfred> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<allee> redondo81: that the problem ;)  uncomment at least the line with dapper main
<aliasfred> to help you find out which one you should enable
<redondo81> dapper main???What is it?I'm a newbie sorry
<aliasfred> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<aliasfred> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<aliasfred> those two can help you greatly too
<redondo81> I have decommentated the rows, I have to restart the system now?
<aliasfred> nope
<allee> redondo81: no. it's not windows
<aliasfred> just do 'sudo apt-get update' to update
<aliasfred> then the sudo apt-get install yourpackagenamegoeshere' should work
<redondo81> great, it works now
<redondo81> :))
<allee> redondo81: as you are new to this:  uncomment the line with 'deb-src ...  main '  too
<aliasfred> cool :)
<redondo81> I have already do that
<allee> redondo81: then:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get build-dep libqt3-mt-dev
<redondo81> ok, I have a dial up connection, so I think I have to wait some time
<allee> redondo81: cool!  then apt-get build-dep libqt3-mt-dev   will install everything needed to build qt itself.  This should be more than enought to build qtcurve
<redondo81> thanks very much allee, you're a great friends ;)
<allee> redondo81: np. you're welcome
<allee> brb
<redondo81> :)
<redondo81> allee: can I ask you another thing?
<allee> yeap
<redondo81> I have a wireless network, but I don't have in system tray the icon to control it
<redondo81> How can I install it?
<redondo81> Allee are you here?
<allee> redondo81: I don't use wireless often.  I installed knetworkmanager.  Dapper comes with kwifimanager (k-menu -> internet menu)
<redondo81> ok, I'll try to install it
<allee> redondo81: there also kwlan somewhere out there. Heart good things about it, have not tried
<allee> WLAN, wifi anyone else with good tips for redondo81?
<baldi> hello
<eeos> baldi hi
<waspius> where are the fonts located?
<waspius> i have found so many dir but cannot find one which has them all in
<Zinbou> Bonjour ici :)
<Zinbou> personne , -_-
<Mishakun> Hey, y'all. I just installed Kubuntu. Is it me or is the "build-essentials" package missing? It says on documentation under "Programming" that I should install that. But neither Adept or apt has it. ;_;
<jkleinhans> hello everyone, I'm standing here with my developer letting him preview a Kubuntu machine.  He is interested in switching over to C++ instead of VB.net 2005, is there something he can use in kubuntu to practice/play
<Skrot> jkleinhans: kdevelop -- it's a IDE for KDE development
<eeos> Zinbou hi there what is the problem
<Skrot> Mishakun: And build-essential is here with me.. :)
<Zinbou> nothing i just test kubunutu live cd ;) it's very great ;)
<Zinbou> *kubuntu
<jkleinhans> well is there anything that can work platform independant?
<Mishakun> Skrot: Huh? o_
<Skrot> Mishakun: I've got the package, if I search for it (apt-cache search build-essential)
<[GuS] > jkleinhans, could use QTdesigner
<duncan_> Hiya
<Skrot> So it should be in the resp.
<jkleinhans> hmm
<Mishakun> Yeah, I tried that. But it won't find it.
<jkleinhans> how would I get that going [GuS] 
<[GuS] > is multiplataform
<Skrot> sudo apt-get install qt3-designer
<[GuS] > mmm
<[GuS] > no necesary
<[GuS] > there is QT4
<duncan_> Guys, where can I change my resolution?
<Mishakun> duncan_: System Settings, Display
<duncan_> ok guys thx!
<duncan_> Kubuntu ownz!
<[GuS] > sudo apt-get install qt4-designer jkleinhans
<jkleinhans> hmm said there was no qt4 package
<[GuS] > type that in console...
<jkleinhans> E: Couldn't find package qt4-designer  [GuS]  this was from kate
<[GuS] > kate??
<[GuS] > kate is a text editor...
<jkleinhans> the terminal?
<[GuS] > Konsole you mean
<[GuS] > you have enabled repositories in your apt?
<jkleinhans> I don' tknow what that stuff is [GuS] 
<jkleinhans> <--- MCSA that's new to linux
<[GuS] > jkleinhans, you sould read for it then :)
<[GuS] > new in linux does not mean to not read nothing :)
<Mishakun> Ah... Looks like repos were all disabled...
<Mishakun> No wonder apt-get update was quick. o_o
<[GuS] > lol Mishakun
<jkleinhans> sry I understand things take time
<jkleinhans> and this is something I'll have to get the hang of
<[GuS] > of course.
<[GuS] > but you could search for info anyway :)
<jkleinhans> and sry to come off w/a spoon-feed-me mentality
<duncan_> ffs
<duncan_> 1024*768 is the highest:(
<VincentMX> hi
<[GuS] > edit your /etc/apt/sources.list jkleinhans
<Mishakun> duncan_: try changing the screen and video card to the most appropriate.
<[GuS] > with sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mishakun> i.e. in the settings
<[GuS] > and uncomment the lines before the word "deb"
<jkleinhans> [GuS] : ok I'm navigating there
<jkleinhans> ok I've uncommented everything that had "deb" in it
<jkleinhans> save changes then apt-get?
<Mishakun> yeah... don't forget to cross the fingers...
<Mishakun> crossing the fingers is very important.
<Mishakun> :)
<Mishakun> it should work at least.
<jkleinhans> hmm still says same thing
<jkleinhans> and I even crossed my fingers
<duncan_> is it normal for a nividia 6800 to have 1024*768 reso?
<[GuS] > jkleinhans, did you save the file?
<Mishakun> duncan_: nope... but what kind of screen do you have?
<[GuS] > you must do: sudo apt-get update after that
<jkleinhans> [GuS] : yes but I'll dbl check
<duncan_> 19'' tft philips
<Mishakun> ah yes... don't forget to apt-get update...
<[GuS] > control+s to save
<duncan_> ....?
<Mishakun> duncan_: you need to restart x before you can change the settings after setting the video card in prefs.
<jkleinhans> hmm all the comments are out of the deb lines
<duncan_> ok
<duncan_> log of & log on again
<duncan_> is that enough?
<Mishakun> I dunno...
<duncan_> :s
<Mishakun> I think so.
<chopin> how do i access the bootloader settings in kubuntu?
<fildo> hey guys, wondering if anyone has and wiki's or info on the ipw2100 on kubuntu.
<jkleinhans> I'm just going to nuke this thing and reinstall
<jkleinhans> my install was f'd because I wasn't connected to the internet
<jkleinhans> thx guys and I'll try that designer once I'm done reinstalling
<JohnFlux> how do I install acrobat reader?
<JohnFlux> please
<JohnFlux> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[GuS] > jkleinhans, reinstalling... for what?
<[GuS] > is not windows...
<[GuS] > you dont need to reinstall...
<chopin> can i access GRUB at the bootloader screen or do i have to config it from within kubuntu?
<fildo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chopin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jkleinhans> [GuS] : ok...what else could be giving me these messages?
<redondo81> Hi, I have a problem, when I try to lunch the command ./configure to install QtCurve it tell me I don't have kde headers installed, What can I do?
<[GuS] > wich ones jkleinhans  ?
<jkleinhans> the ones being produced on the apt-get install
<[GuS] > ok, but WICH ones
<jkleinhans> I even tried it on qt3-designer and it was the same error
<duncan_> can someone guide me throught the proces of installing ndswrapper?
<redondo81> ???Anyone can help me please?
<jkleinhans> E: Couldn't find package qt4-designer [GuS] 
<[GuS] > jkleinhans, did you type: sudo apt-get update ???????????????????'''
<jkleinhans> yep
<[GuS] > and did you have errors?
<jkleinhans> yes, the E: Couldn't find package qt4-designer was the error
<jkleinhans> it reads the package lists and builds dependancy trees, then gives me that error
<grothesk> imbrandon: There is something wrong with your libtunepimp3 packages.
<imbrandon> grothesk: fixing now .... give me a few minutes , i just noticed myself
<grothesk> LOL
<[GuS] > is not an error
<jkleinhans> really?
<jkleinhans> I'm just a windows dummy huh :)
<grothesk> And I was wondering what went wrong with the installation, imbrandon
<[GuS] > add this lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<[GuS] > deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<[GuS] > deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multivers
<[GuS] > and then sudo apt-get update
<[GuS] > again
<imbrandon> grothesk: yea give me a sec to fix it up, shouldent take long
<grothesk> imbrandon: libtunepimp.so.3.0.0 existed in libtunepimp3 AND libtunepimp3-mp3.
<grothesk> Just to be sure you did not fix something else...
<imbrandon> yes they are both supose to , as i said give me a second
<jkleinhans> ok it freaked out again [GuS] 
<[GuS] > ?
<jkleinhans> same message
<[GuS] > you are nopt doing things right then
<jkleinhans> btw I appreciate ur patience and help w/this
<[GuS] > becase qt3-designer and qt4-designer are there man.
<jkleinhans> I believe you
<[GuS] > what do you to edit that file for example?
<imbrandon> !info qt4-designer dapper
<ubotu> qt4-designer: Qt 4 Designer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1323 kB, installed size 3508 kB
<imbrandon> universe
<[GuS] > yes imbrandon
<[GuS] > but i think he is not saving the file...
<jkleinhans> hmm I added those 2 lines to the top of that file, then saved
<[GuS] > and after that jkleinhans , what do you do?
<imbrandon> you told him add multiverse
<jkleinhans> I use Ctrl-X and yes
<[GuS] > imbrandon, read up
<[GuS] > i told him universe too...
<[GuS] > so please...
<imbrandon> ok
<[GuS] > don't read between lines...
<[GuS] > jkleinhans, did you type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list to edit that file?
<[GuS] > SUDO is important.. bcause is a system file and you need root permission.
<jkleinhans> [GuS] : I'm in the current /etc/apt directory and used sudo nano yes
<[GuS] > good
<jkleinhans> I'm an old dos guy too so I cd / cd .. etc like crazy
<[GuS] > then... what do you do? to update the data base of repositories?
<[GuS] > this is not DOS... and either Windows :P
<jkleinhans> :)
<jkleinhans> then I open the file, do what you say, quit the file and save on exit
<[GuS] > and then?
<jkleinhans> then sudo apt-get update qt4-designer
<[GuS] > see?
<fritsch> somebody has a knowledge of initrds (i bite in the table ... if this goes on ...)
<[GuS] > wrong!
<[GuS] > you forgot first
<jkleinhans> oh no
<[GuS] > sudo apt-get update
<jkleinhans> ahh
<jkleinhans> so I just sudo apt-get update 1st then sudo apt-get update qt4-designer?
<redondo81> Anyone can tell me how to install kde headers?
<[GuS] > everytime you update your sources.list... you must do sudo apt-get update
<jkleinhans> dude awsome
<jkleinhans> its actually doing something now
<[GuS] > and after that sudo apt-get update qt4-designer
<jkleinhans> ok so Im' assuming
<fritsch> redondo81: sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev
<[GuS] > sorry
<[GuS] > i mean sudo apt-get install qt-designer
<redondo81> thanks
<jkleinhans> I'm assuming that sources.list is a list of sources kubuntu goes to in order to get packages and updates
<[GuS] > sudo apt-get install qt4-designer
<[GuS] > yes jkleinhans
<jkleinhans> so we made modifications, and in order to have those updated so packages can be added, we need to apt-get update 1st
<[GuS] > is the "data base" of the repositories and the packages
<jkleinhans> ahh
<[GuS] > right
<jkleinhans> awesome
<jkleinhans> I learned something today
<[GuS] > :)
<jkleinhans> and thank you very much for your time and patience
* MetaMorfoziS rbt
<[GuS] > all this kind of ingo jkleinhans you have in Ubuntu/kubuntu sites.. wikis...
<[GuS] > info*
<imbrandon> grothesk: ping
<fritsch> redondo81: sudo apt-get install kdelibs4-dev might help, too
<[GuS] > jkleinhans, i will help you every time you WANT to learn... but you must read too ;)
<jkleinhans> ok
<jkleinhans> I really apprecieate it
<grothesk> pong! imbrandon
<[GuS] > :)
<jkleinhans> she's installing right now
<[GuS] > is she? jeje
<imbrandon> grothesk: fix uploaded , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fritsch> Somebody know about initrds? support fr it821x module ... can`t get it autoloaded in initrd. will rebuild ubuntu kernel and compile it in ...
<imbrandon> fritsch: try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-kernel
<fritsch> imbrandon: ty
<shentey> hi! libkopete.la is said to depend upon libfam... however, libgamin, which does the same, is installed exclusively
<grothesk> KUDOS! works imbrandon!
<imbrandon> yw
<shentey> so i can't compile any additional kopete plugin :-(
<shentey> i guess it must be a bug in the kopete-dev package
<mefiX> any german house/techno listeners in here?
* grothesk ist german...  But no house/tecno listener.
<larson9999> mefix i spent many nights in "the glass house" in kaiserslautern.  does that qualify?
<mefiX> would say so
<mefiX> http://www.theshrine.de/
<mefiX> ^
<larson9999> nice
<mefiX> i could spend the whole day clicking around
<mefiX> its so funny
<jkleinhans> hmm [GuS] where is this badboy located now lol
<[GuS] > ?
<jkleinhans> bah! I have 100+ updates!
<pichi_> hello to all
<[GuS] > for suere
<[GuS] > to update your system type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm redesigned my kde (wallpaper, loginscreen, colorscheme, desktop, windeco...) and then, i restarted x, and after the login it started the Kpersonalizer  and tail -f varlogsyslog says can't open default user face
<MetaMorfoziS> where is the user face?
<jkleinhans> ok [GuS]  this qt4-designer is a good package?
<[GuS] > yes
<jkleinhans> is it good for both linux non-KDE and ??
<[GuS] > is a GUI development main for c++
<[GuS] > yes
<jkleinhans> ok we make motion controllers
<[GuS] > you could port it for win, mac... linux
<jkleinhans> that use the serial port
<jkleinhans> oh wow
<dognews> hello everyone
<dognews> I want to compile a programm which uses this QtXml thing
<dognews> but it doesn't work, because he can't find it - there must be a package missing
<dognews> does anyone of you know which one it could be?
<allee> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dognews> ubotu: do you mean me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do you mean me? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dognews> test
<dognews> ubotu: are you a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[GuS] > dognews, yes is a bot...........
<dognews> lol
<fenixon> witam
<fenixon> mam problem - gdy sciagam pliki przez KTorrent, pobieranie staje na 99,6% i nie chce dalej ruszac. Czy zna ktos rozwiazanie tego problemu?
<verbose> fenixon: can you say that in english?
<fenixon> ohh sorry
<nagyv> hello! how could I check which processes take so much processor time that my laptop is unusually slooooow?
<verbose> nagyv: use top
<Jucato> nagyv: or press Ctrl+Esc. whichever you prefer :-D
<fenixon> when i downloading files by KTorrent my downloading is stopping at 99,6%. How to fix it?
<fenixon> sorry for my ill english
<verbose> fenixon: that's normal for torrents
<verbose> just leave it open
<verbose> it will finish eventually
<fenixon> ok thanks ;)
<Jucato> or you can try the latest version of KTorrent, which is now happily available in our repositories
<spazz> hmm what bittorrent client do u guys use?
<Jucato> dapper-backports repositories, I mean
<verbose> but that will not fix your problem
<Jucato> spazz: I'm quite satisfied with KTorrent ^_^
<spazz> ktorrent the slowest client I have ever used.
<spazz> without a doubt, its THE slowest one ive EVER used lol
<Jucato> verbose: it might have been a bug that was fixed in 2.0.1
<spazz> was about to install java so i can try azureus.
<Glj12> arg, help. :(
<Glj12> make never works for me
<Jucato> spazz: YMMV... (Your Mileage May Vary)
<Glj12> Makefile:8: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build/.config: No such file or directory
<fenixon> im downloading files by KTorrent with max speed
<Glj12> make: *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build/.config'. Stop.
<spazz> yea, im getting ZERO miles.
<Glj12> ideas on why it does this to me always?
<spazz> highest speed ive seen is like 60kb down.
<Jucato> Glj12: did you do "./configure" first?
<Glj12> no, the install didnt say to
<spazz> utorrent worked fine in wine before, but now it refuses to work, argh.
<Jucato> I mean "./configure"
<Glj12> i mean, do i just type it anywhere?
<Jucato> spazz: were you the one who had troubles installing the latest KTorrent?
<Glj12> or go to the dir and do that
<spazz> ... i am the same person you are thinking of, but i got it installed fine.
<Jucato> Glj12: usually, you go to the directory were you extraced the .tar.gz
<spazz> i just didnt know where to get it
<Jucato> spazz: you were just a few days too early
<spazz> What do you mean?
<Jucato> KTorrent 2.0.1 is now available in dapper-backports... as easy as apt-get now
<Glj12> Jucato: I did that, but it said the bash thing, not found not a command or w/e
<spazz> ohlol.
<spazz> well i have it now, very dissapointed in it.
<Jucato> Glj12: did you install the package called "build-essential" ?
<spazz> cant seem to find anything that rivals utorrent.
<spazz> :(
<Jucato> spazz: ehehe... like I said... YMMV
<Glj12> i guess i'll see if i have that
<spazz> What other client would u recommend?
<spazz> Besides azureus
<spazz> and ... how do I get java? which one, the sun version? from apt-get?
<Glj12> ok, i dont have build-essential installed
<Jucato> spazz: BitTornado? the only annoying thing about it is 1 window per Torrent
<Jucato> Glj12: you need to install it
<spazz> ...terminal always gives me errors all the time lol.
<Glj12> so i install that, then make shoudl work?
<spazz> I think I've tried bitornado.
<Jucato> spazz: first, enable multiverse, then sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<Jucato> Glj12: it should
<Glj12> sweet, thanks
<Jucato> spazz: never install Sun Java in Adept...
<Glj12> yeah, i'm just trying to install a driver for my wifi card
<Jucato> ok... I feel dizzy trying to type as fast as I can talking to two people... @_@
<spazz> http://thepiratebay.org/brwsearch.php?b=1&c=205&d=0&orderby=&page=0&orderby=dl
<Glj12> lol, thank you
<spazz> err where did that come from
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> paste?
<spazz> yea, but .. i copied something from terminal.
<Glj12> its doing the same thing, sorry Jucato
<spazz> didnt work though.
<Glj12> i hate to bother you
<spazz>  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Jucato> spazz: check your Clipboard, it's probably there
<spazz> there.
<Jucato> Glj12: you were already able to install build-essential?
<Glj12> yeah
<Glj12> just did it
<erov> anyone have KPersonalizer running on each start since kde354 ??
<Glj12> with adept
<Jucato> spazz: did you try to install Java in Adept?
<spazz> no.
<erov> or know how to stop it :) ?
<Jucato> erov: try uninstalling KPersonalizer
<spazz> i'm doing what it told me to do though in the terminal
<spazz> ... aw, CRAP.
<erov> hm..alright
<spazz> theres ALWAYS errors in linux
<spazz> omg.
<Jucato> Glj12: hm....
<Glj12> lol
<spazz> look :
<enzo_> Yo Jucato
<Jucato> hi enzo_! ^_^
<Glj12> so no ideas Jucato?
<Glj12> does it help if i tell you that i am installing a realtek driver?
<spazz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21642
<Jucato> none, except reading and following the installation instructions...
<spazz> Jucato ^^
<Jucato> spazz: looking at it..
<grothesk> Is there any GUI available for dialing in a DSL modem?
<Glj12> i did Jucato
<erov> cd /etc
<erov> err
<Jucato> spazz: what were you trying to install before this happened?
<spazz> i didnt try installing anything.
<spazz> not in that terminal at least.
<Jucato> hmm...
<spazz> nothing java related
<Jucato> even not in the terminal...
<spazz> in fact, only things i think ive installed
<Jucato> basically dpkg --configure -a is trying to continue/fix a previously interrupted installation
<spazz> are w32codecs... maybe some other codecs... the latest ktorrent
<Jucato> hmm...
<spazz> and.. installed wine through apt-get
<spazz> which.. now utorrent doesnt work like it was on my last install
<Jucato> you didn't experience any errors in Adept?
<spazz> ... i dont think i used adept.
<spazz> maybe i have i cant remember
<spazz> do i have to reinstall for like the 3rd time this week? lol
<Jucato> ok... I'm stumped... I think there's an option in apt-get to fix these things. I'm just not familiar with iit...
<Jucato> spazz: probably not
<spazz> hope not, lol.
<spazz> ive broken linux so many times.
<RawSewage> how do you start Samba
<spazz> heh if only it were a contest.
<Jucato> lol
<Glj12> RawSewage: Type samba in konsole.
<spazz> WTF!!!!! Ktorrent just up and randomly crashes
<spazz> while im typing this! ..
<spazz> that is the biggest pos program.
<RawSewage> Glj12, that doesnt work
<Glj12> mmmm
<Jucato> spazz: why not remove it if it's giving you so much trouble?
<spazz> downloads are never going to finish
<deb> RawSewage: start the process smbd
<Glj12> then apt-get install samba
<spazz> because i was trying to see if my like 3 downloads would finish
<Jucato> then try installing the new one from dapper-backports?
<RawSewage> Glj12, it's already installed
<deb> RawSewage: configure smb.conf
<spazz> 8 hours left on one of them thats like 1.2gb
<Glj12> ok, then do what he said
<spazz> hate to haev to stop midway through the thing
<Jucato> spazz: then close it for a while, then try installing from the reps...
<RawSewage> deb, configure it how
<RawSewage> thats the command?
<spazz> It wont get rid of my torrents?
<spazz> if i try reinstalling it?
<deb> RawSewage: depends on your comfiguration . What exactly do u wnat to do with samba  ?
<Glj12> reinstalling doesnt NORMALLY mean removal
<RawSewage> start the server
<Glj12> usually means rewriting the same files over
<Bizzy> hey, can someone send me the link for getting mp3 playback in amarok
<spazz> i just need to know if my torrents will still be there.. where i cna pick up where i left off
<RawSewage> deb, something about init.d
<Jucato> spazz: hmm...
<RawSewage> deb,  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<RawSewage> deb, ty
<deb> RawSewage: that should work
<deb> RawSewage: try to create a minimal smb.conf file with just a workgroup name in the global section and a tepm share
<spazz> terminal = deathj
<Jucato> spazz: you can always just import existing download
<spazz> wished i could use another program to resume the download lol
<hughlle> any reason why i am unable to access any of my shared folders from my M$ machine?
<MuJ> hughlle: wrong priviliges?
<hughlle> well when i try and access them it asks for a username and such but i have set to allow all users and guests
<hughlle> thi is my first time with kubuntu and linux on a whole
<spazz> damnit. this isnt going to work.
<nagyv> it's so slow, that I just get to open the System guard. what should I look for now? the VmSize or something else?
<spazz> every single time i use the stupid terminal it gives me errors.
<Jucato> nagyv: usually vmsize to see what's eating your RAM,
<spazz> Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21645
<baldi> cu @ll
<Jucato> imbrandon: does k3b in Edgy get it's splash screen back?
<hughlle> i am trying simple sharing but i am still asked for a username and password, i tried the root password and such from my kubuntu OS but to no avail
<Jucato> spazz: you have dapper-backports enabled?
<spazz> i dunno. how do i find out
<nagyv> Jucato: firefox: 163000, Xorg: 129000, mysqld: 126000, I also had amarok with 127000, but I have killed it already
<Kronos> Question: Where does StepMania usually install to?
<Jucato> spazz: in your sources.list? or in Adept > Adept menu > Manage Repositories
<spazz> second option sounds easier
<spazz> lol
<Jucato> ehehe
<hughlle> quick question: how do i connect to #quakenet
<flaccid> evening
<Jucato> hughlle:  type /join #quakenet
<hughlle> as in the quakenet server
<Jucato> aaah sorry
<hughlle> not the quakenet channel
<Jucato> spazz: seems like librsvg has something to do with graphics...
<spazz> graphics, lol thats all i need is graphics problems lol. thats how my last install broke (bad bad BAD ati driver BAD!)
<Jucato> spazz: no. not video card graphics. but more of picture/image graphics stuff
<spazz> oh.
<spazz> backports were enabled
<spazz> just checked
<Jucato> has anyone noticed that that the Power Savings bug is back?
<apallo19> which bug is that?
<Jucato> the one that Power Saving resets to "enabled" and "30 minutes" after every reboot...
<sizzam> i'm a kde newb,  whats the best way to create a shortcut to firefox on my panel WITH the firefox icon?
<buz> right click on the panel
<Jucato> sizzam: in K Menu, right-click on the Firefox entry and select "Add Item to Main Panel"
<nagyv> right click on the panel, and go to Panel menu->add application to panel->select it
<buz> chose panel menu -> add application etc
<buz> !strigi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strigi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sizzam> buz, right now i have a shortcut to firefox, but i cant figure out how to change the icon
<Jucato> or you can also do what they said ^_^
<Jucato> sizzam: oh you want to change Firefox's icon
<buz> right click on the icon and you should be able to change it
<buz> by clicking on the icon itself in the dialogbox
<sizzam> buz, oooooh, i see, you click the icon
<sizzam> thanks!
<buz> yeah not immediately obvious i guess
<flaccid> my screen is a bit cut off the bottom on my notebook
<Kr4t05> Does anyone here have Stepmania?
<buz> you sure you use the right resolution?
<flaccid> yep
<sizzam> what would you all say is the most common kde mail client,  kmail?
<buz> kmail
<sizzam> ok
<buz> or thunderbird for those who dont like kmails crashyness
<Kr4t05> sizzam: yeah, but you can easily get thunderbird
<sizzam> cool, i'll get thunderbird, im used to that
<flaccid> it only seems to be cut off with the bottom of kicker
<buz> be sure to look for plastikfox theme
<buz> that way it should look mostly like kde
<Jucato> I'm just curious: if you were a beginner to KDE/Kubuntu, and didn't know about kio slaves like trash:/, and only had the Trash applet in Kicker, how do you "easily" create a Trash shortcut on the desktop?
<buz> can anyone recommend a good search engine that unlike beagle wont trash my whole system all the time
<flaccid> ah its the normal size of the panel
<flaccid> doesn't fit icons
<flaccid> fixed
<flaccid> how can i access my fedora partitions?
<Jucato> hmm.... search engine...
<nicola> sorry I have som problem with amarok and mp3... can anyone help?
<Jucato> Kerry? Kat? locate:/ ??
<Jucato> nicola: can't play MP3's?
<nicola> yes
<nicola> i suppose i have to install xine plugins
<cozomo> I need a system monitor, any suggestions?
<Jucato> nicola:  you need to install "libxine-extracodecs". you will only see this package when you enabled "multiverse"
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cozomo> (running dapper drake)
<brotakul> cozmo: superkaramba
<buz> kerry is beagle
<Jucato> cozomo: Try KSysGuard?
<buz> kat doesnt work for all i know
<nicola> and how will i enable multiverse?
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<buz> id love to try strigi but i cant get it to build
<cozomo> jucato: is there anyway I could get that to doc onto my desktop or something?
<nicola> thank you very much
<flaccid> can anyone help me work out out to mount the fedora LVM, is it possible
<Jucato> cozomo: oh you want something on your desktop? you could probably go for a Superkaramba them
<Jucato> theme*
<cozomo> jucato: should I google that or do you have a link?
<Jucato> nicola: just be sure that you add "multiverse" to the line that has "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe" and not to the ones with "dapper-backports"
<Jucato> cozomo: superkaramba can be installed from the repositories. you can look for themes in http://www.kde-look.org
<brotakul> probably it sounds stupid, but is there any script to auto compile sources? i'm new with linux and didn't yet succesfuly compiled sources and it would be much easyer. something like gdebi installer or something...
<lupine_85> depends how the sources are packaged
<lupine_85> "make" is the usual method
<lupine_85> significantly easier than doing it by hand!
<brotakul> i always get errors on compiling... something like: "no files or directories. stop."
<Kr4t05> brotakul: Try using sudo
<lupine_85> you just need to make sure your sources are good, and your build environment is right
<redondo81> Anyone now how I can install automake1.6 for kde?
<Kr4t05> !compiling > brotakul
<brotakul> not even convert from sources to .deb? something like alien...
<nagyv> I can do nothing with my high CPU load. I already restarted X, but even this didn't helped, is there an other solution than restarting the system?
<brotakul> Kr4t05: english is not my mother language, sorry. i'm doing my best here :P
<Kr4t05> brotakul: you could use dpkg, but you'd still have to compile the source.
<brotakul> ok
<redondo81> ???How Install automake for kde?
<Kr4t05> brotakul: have you run the ./configure script?
<brotakul> yes
<brotakul> ./configure -> make -> make install
<Kr4t05> brotakul: Has it given you any errors about dependancies?
<Kr4t05> brotakul: place "sudo" before the "make install"
<brotakul> not about dependencies, it sais it couldn't find "make"
<flaccid> hmm so can anyone help me with mount a fedora lvm ?
<Kr4t05> brotakul: Oh...
<spazz> Wonder if IPv6 will make bittorrent slow.
<Kr4t05> brotakul: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<spazz> or makes it*
<lupine_85> spazz: it only affects DNS lookups
<spazz> maybe should disable it. oh.
<lupine_85> so, no, basically
<brotakul> i already installed build-essential
<Jucato> spazz: usually, if you don't use IPv6, it's a good idea to disable it...
<Kr4t05> brotakul: pastebin the console output.
<spazz> yea im going to eventuallytoday
* Pot|Gone is back.
* lupine_85 has IPv6 connectivity, but rarely uses it
<brotakul> Kr4t05: i'm not compiling anything now, just wondering why i cant compile in general...
<Jucato> has anyone noticed that that the Power Savings bug is back? the one that Power Saving resets to "enabled" and "30 minutes" after every reboot...
<nicola> mp3 problem solved! Thank you very much!!
<trappist> brotakul: you've installed build-essential and it says make isn't found?
<brotakul> trappist: yes
<Jucato> nicola: glad to hear that :-D
<trappist> build-essential depends on make - that definitely shouldn't happen
<trinhcong> hi
<flaccid> rightio i have mounted it
<flaccid> now i was a fedora kde guy and now am on kubuntu
<flaccid> i have my /home/flaccid
<flaccid> should i just copy it across and log back in and see if the .kde etc works?
<cutepinkbunnies> anyone know where this qt4-designer went? I just installed it
<Jucato> cutepinkbunnies: can't find it in K Menu?
<MuJ> alt-f2 -> designer
<Jucato> cutepinkbunnies: type this in Konsole: kbuildsycoca --incremental (ignore the error messages)
<cutepinkbunnies> ok that's done
<cutepinkbunnies> its not in the k menu
<Jucato> hmm..
<cutepinkbunnies> ahh she's working now
<cutepinkbunnies> thank you all
<cozomo> Jucato: whenever I try to install a lot of things from kde-look, in the ./configure they always end with: checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!
<nagyv> I get an Error - KPanel message at every login. How could I find out where does it come from?
<Jucato> cozomo: I'm not sure about that. I haven't tried installing KDE headers nor do I know where they are.. sorry
* cozomo heads over to #kde
<Jucato> ^_^
<Jucato> have you tried asking where the KDE headers are?
<Jucato> Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<flaccid> how can i mount so that my ubuntu user (flaccid:1000) can access the old fedora /home/flaccid which is flaccid:50 uid
<flaccid> this didn't seem to work sudo mount -O uid=1000 /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 /mnt/fc3
<redondo81> Hi, I downloaded a set of icon for my kde theme, but I don't know how to install theme, in the folder there's only a index.desktop file
<redondo81> Hos can I install them?
<ccc_> redondo81: system settings > appearance > icons... install the theme from there
<Jucato> redondo81: did that icon them come in a .tar.gz file?
<redondo81> yes
<Jucato> redondo81: ok, first, don't extract it
<Jucato> redondo81: now, go to System Settings > Appearance > Icons options then click on Install New Theme
<redondo81> ok, all done, thank you very much
<Jucato> that's kool (and fast)! :-D
<rkd> when i attempt to use the python2.4-kde3 bindings to get a kfile.KURLRequester object, my program segfaults; any suggestions on what to do?
<flaccid> possible to run Xvnc/vnc on :0 ?
* drayan is back.
<flaccid> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<flaccid> !wizard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wizard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grothesk_> How do I update nvidia drivers? Or should I wait untill new kernel-modules are provides by ubuntu?
<Jucato[Away] > grothesk_: better wait for it to become available through the repositories... unless you are feeling quite adventurous...
<flaccid> hmm where is that source wizard
<Jucato[Away] > flaccid: what source wizard?
<lupine_85> you can install the onrd provided from the nvidia site, but they're a pain to keep updated
<flaccid> generator sources.list
<lupine_85> every time your kernel updates, you have to re-install
<grothesk_> Jucato[Away] : Will they be available? I'm not so sure about it...
<Jucato[Away] > !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<flaccid> thanks
<trinhcong> please tell me how to start with Ubuntu? it's first time i try Linux
<lupine_85> and occasionallu you get other, harder-to-fix, problems
<grothesk_> lupine_85: I know that.
<trinhcong> please tell me how to start with Ubuntu? it's first time i try Linux
<Jucato[Away] > grothesk_: eventually they will, but probably not in Dapper, as Edgy is around the corner
<trinhcong> please tell me how to start with Ubuntu? it's first time i try Linux
<lupine_85> then what is your real question? :)
<Jucato[Away] > hm.. this is probably a silly question: how to I type the N with a tilde? @_@
<lupine_85> trincong: download and burn a copy of the live cd
<grothesk_> trinhcong: Read through the documentation...
<trinhcong> i have setup unbutu
<trinhcong> but i don't know how to run some application
<grothesk_> trinhcong: So please ask something more specific.
<trinhcong> how to setup some softwares?
<trinhcong> for example, i want to play music
<lupine_85> install and run amarok
<lupine_85> use adept to install software
<Jucato[Away] > (amarok is installed by default...)
<lupine_85> oh, ok :)
* lupine_85 can never keep track
<Jucato[Away] > ^_^
<Jucato[Away] > ok, I'm really away now... ^_^
<flaccid> can you apt-get get a .deb for knetstats?
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> deb uses dpkg
<flaccid> wondering if its in a source
<RawSewage> did you try  apt-get knetstats
<flaccid> yep
<RawSewage> I mean  sudo apt-get install knetstats
<flaccid> yeah
<RawSewage> what happened
<flaccid> doesn't exist
<trinhcong> i can not use amaroK to play MP3 file :(
<trinhcong> ??
<RawSewage> theres knet
<lupine_85> you need to install the mp3 codecs
<lupine_85> try easyubuntu
<lupine_85> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<RawSewage> flaccid, do you want:
<RawSewage> A small application that docks in the systray and monitors the activity and
<RawSewage> link status of the selected network interface. Supports session management.
<RawSewage> Requires Linux 2.6.x.
<flaccid> sounds like it thanks
<flaccid> lets see
<RawSewage> that would be  knetdockapp
<RawSewage> for knet
<RawSewage> flaccid, oh   http://knetstats.sourceforge.net/
* Potus is away: Away at the moment
<RawSewage> just download the .deb from there
<RawSewage> To get the packages via apt-get add these lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<RawSewage> deb http://0x5c.net/knetstats/debian/ ./
<RawSewage> deb-src http://0x5c.net/knetstats/debian/ ./
<flaccid> ok thanks
<flaccid> hmm 404 on those URLs
<RawSewage> oh
<flaccid> he must not have them there anymore
<flaccid> http://www.0x5c.net/knetstats/debian/knetstats_1.3.1-1_i386.deb
<RawSewage> Im not getting a 404
<flaccid> really
<RawSewage> I have it
<RawSewage> it downloaded for me
<flaccid> the link i pasted or http://0x5c.net/knetstats/debian/
<RawSewage> the link you pasted
<flaccid> yeah
<RawSewage> the .deb downloaded
<flaccid> but the deb src list is 404
<RawSewage> oh
<flaccid> all good
<RawSewage> the last link was 404
<RawSewage> I guess it needs a www.
<flaccid> thats what i thought at first but the dir doesn't exist
<flaccid> same host
<RawSewage> weird
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> must of moved/deleted them
<_martin> terminsal reports lpstat as a command not found... what am I missing or is currupt? is it cupsys?
<RawSewage> but the deb is in that folder
<flaccid> oh its the same directory
<flaccid> wtf
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> lol
<RawSewage> its a fake 404
<RawSewage> I mean a custom page
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> oh well
<trappist> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<flaccid> it outputs 404 weird
<flaccid> if there was no index it would be forbidden
<erik> anyone in here good at HTML?
<flaccid> erik: yes
<_martin> is lpstat a command with cupsys?
<flaccid> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_martin> !lpstat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpstat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erik> flaccid: do you know how I make a file load automatically (not embedded in the web page, just as if you click on a file link) when viewing a html page
<_martin> !cupsys
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<flaccid> erik: http post upload?
<flaccid> mp3 support for amarok
<flaccid> ?
<lupine_85> depends which engine you're using
<erik> flaccid: http post upload?
<flaccid> erik: you would need to have a form
<flaccid> even if its hidden
<erik> ok
<Jucato> flaccid: libxine-extracodecs
<erik> thanx
<flaccid> ty Jucato
<lupine_85> try using xine and libxine-extracodecs
<lupine_85> too slow :/
<mackan> the extracodecs aint in the repos.. Download from google
<mackan> (search with google and download from finding) :)
<Jucato> mackan: they are in the repos
<Jucato> you just need to enable multiverse
<mackan> is that so
<Jucato> mackan: yes
<mackan> i didnt find em even if i did add the multiverse
<Jucato> mackan: you probably enabled the wrong multiverse repositories
<dr_willis> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<mackan> anyways its sold
<mackan> solved*
<mackan> Jucato: prob
<maxush>  'start or install kubuntu' freezes my vm. anyone know why?
<dr_willis> 'vm' ?
<maxush> virtual machine
<dr_willis> and which vm may this be?
<maxush> VMware
<soulrider> i got VMware
<maxush> the workstation
<maxush> i just downloaded the kubuntu install cd today
<Jucato> hm.. this is probably a silly question: how to I type the N with a tilde? @_@
<Mehercle> 
<dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Jucato> Mehercle: yeah, that...
<Mehercle> caps lock, and then place a 
<Jucato> err...
<dr_willis> Hmm..  not noticed a wiki for using ubnut under vmware yet. :P
<Jucato> let me rephrase that....
<Jucato> hm.. this is probably a silly question: how to I type the N/n with a tilde? @_@
<maxush> i was hoping that vmware wasnt the problem
* dr_willis has too old a machien to run vmware/qemu good.
<Jucato> there are available VMWare appliances for Kubuntu/Ubuntu...
<maxush> hmm
<Jucato> but I think the one for Kubuntu 6.06 is down...
<Jucato> not really sure
<maxush> well, memtest works.. but that's it
<Jucato> Mehercle: how do I do that? T_T
<Mehercle> Caps lock
<Mehercle> and then press ~
<Mehercle> and then press n
<Jucato> ~n ?
<Mehercle> no
<Mehercle> 
<Jucato> ~N
<Mehercle> 
<troy> Mehercle: only works on certain keyboard types
<Jucato> Mehercle: I don't even know how to do the small one...
<Mehercle> i hav a belgian keyboard
<Jucato> oh...
<Mehercle> azerty
<Jucato> In Windows, I used to press Alt+164 or 165 for those characters...
<soulrider> for what chars?
<soulrider> for   ?
<maxush> 
<soulrider> ah
<maxush> :p
<soulrider> i got in it my keyboard :P
<soulrider>  
<Jucato> T_T
<soulrider>  
<soulrider> :P
<Jucato> grrr
<soulrider> but i dont have ~
<soulrider> in widnows i make it with alt 126
<soulrider> but i dunno if it works here
<maxush> alright, i'm just gonna burn this disk and try it on my comp
<troy> Jucato: there's a kde program that'll let you select those characters from a list, I'm looking for its name
<soulrider> kcharselect
<b0uncer> hi all..erm I can't seem to install any more packages using apt, after trying to install "taskjuggler", which can't even be removed anymore
<troy> Jucato: apt-get install kcharselect
<Jucato> troy: KCharSelect, I think?
<soulrider> i got it istalled
<Jucato> lol
<soulrider> its like charmap in redmond
<soulrider> anyways, im going! goodbye!
<Jucato> can I use keyboard shortcuts there, instead of having to point and click?
<troy> there is/was also a kicker applet that did the same thing (very nicely I might add), but I don't know where it's off to in kubuntu
<b0uncer> if somebody has an idea how to kick apt so it removes the package..please tell
<Mehercle> in package kicker-applets i guess
<b0uncer> or any idea
<fdoving> b0uncer: what package?
<b0uncer> fdoving: taskjuggler
<b0uncer> apt stopped installing it before it got finished, now it's telling me the package is "in a bad state" and refuses to do anything :/
<b0uncer> I can't install it, remove it, purge nor update it. And I can't install any other software either
<lupine_85> have you tried -f ?
<fdoving> b0uncer: what about 'dpkg -P package' ?
<RawSewage> do  sudo dpgk -a config
<RawSewage> I think thats the command
<b0uncer> fdoving: it's telling me this:
<RawSewage> or is it dpkg config -a
<b0uncer> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state
<b0uncer> then asks me to reinstall it first -- which I cannot do, it spits an error
<b0uncer> RawSewage: I already tried that
<RawSewage> ok
<fdoving> b0uncer: what error does it give when installing?
<gan|y|med> hello
<b0uncer> fdoving: first the normal stuff, then after unpacking "touch: missing file operand", a dpkg warning, touch-error again, then "error while cleaning up", and finally sub-process dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dr_willis_> yea... going through a ' Joys of windows moment.... wife wants YahooMessenger installed on this pc.. the thing  sort of runs.. then exits.. no message, no error... Joy' Heh
<josh__> anyone know a good place to find a tutorial on setting up proftp?
<fdoving> b0uncer: ok, then i don't know. i have to go, going out having a beer with my gf.
<b0uncer> ok
<gan|y|med> xine is damn slow here... is this a problem of the xserver update? my kernel is custom, but it is slow with the standard kernel, too. only totem works (what i don't understand, as i thought it uses xine as well). it is also not related to the fglrx module as it used to work with dapper in the beginning.
<josh__> dr_willis_: just use kopete,gaim,centericq
<gan|y|med> any ideas?
<b0uncer> thanks anyway
<fdoving> josh__: proftpd.org maybe?
<josh__> yeah i looked at that and its not what i was looking for
<josh__> anyone used compiz on kubuntu?
<b0uncer> josh__: I have
<b0uncer> once
<josh__> it work nice?
<josh__> guess not lol
<b0uncer> yeah, but you need a good gfx card
<gan|y|med> nobody has problems playing videos with xine (no matter what frontend)?
<b0uncer> it had some bugs but not anything "big"
<Jucato> gan|y|med: no problems here....
<b0uncer> gan|y|med: no, I just played dvds and mpeg videos ok
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I think that's what Skim is for.  I could be worong I have no idea how the Scim system works
<boeroe_> hello new tu kubuntu. downloades gnupg and try to compile but there was no cc compiler
<gan|y|med> used to work here too. i dont understand this
<josh__> ok ill get compiz and see if it works better here then it did on my gnome desktop
<boeroe_> where can i get the cc compiler
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ok... I'll take a look into it... but it's kinda silly that I have to install a whole package just to be able to type 2 special characters...
<b0uncer> josh__: what was your problem with gnome desktop + compiz?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It's there already
<DaSkreech> Freedesktop.org
<Jucato> oh yeah lol
<boeroe_> i like to compile a gnupg source  but i have no cc compiler
<DaSkreech> Check utilites
<boeroe_> where do i get it?
<flaccid> how to get dual display going for ati radeon
<Jucato> boeroe_: install "build-essential"
<dr_willis_> josh__,  but she wants the features that ONLY the official has... sadly
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Again honestly no one has explained itto me and I wish there was a good wiki page on it
<DaSkreech> !skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<josh__> it didn't work right, it would always flip to the next screen (couldn't go halfway and look at 2 screens at once, half the plugins didn't work, etc.
<DaSkreech> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<gan|y|med> any ideas why i get all this stuff: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21653
<dr_willis_> josh__,  im not sure when Instant Messenging became "voice/video chatting"  :)
<RawSewage> boeroe_, what about kgpg
<boeroe_> jucato: is taht a shell command?
<josh__> dr_willis what options is she looking for?
<gan|y|med> it says xine-lib is not installed which is impossible
<Jucato> DaSkreech:  isn't Skim for CJK only?
<b0uncer> josh__: well it did work fine on my Gnome desktop, maybe it's not about the desktop but something else (hardware? drivers?)
<josh__> just chat, or does she want video and all that too?
<Jucato> boeroe_: no. look for the package in Adept
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Again never been explained to me
<josh__> possibly
<boeroe_> what is adep?
<josh__> i was using ATI....
<boeroe_> adept?
<josh__> adept = apt-get
<RawSewage> kgpg is good
<Jucato> boeroe_: the Package Manager, what you use to install things
<boeroe_> oke will check kpg
<RawSewage> kgpg
<RawSewage> not kpg
<gan|y|med> josh__: the definition is a little bit simple, isn't it :)
<josh__> lol
<josh__> yeah just alittle :P
<boeroe_> oke thx will try ap- get to will ahve to doenload it i think
<josh__> no adept is your apt-get
<josh__> its your package manager
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install kgpg
<gan|y|med> and simple again....
<josh__> if you dont have that you dont have a debian based linux (kubuntu/ubuntu/debian/etc...)
<josh__> lol
<josh__> boeroe_: what are u trying to do/get?
<boeroe_> oke so sudo apt-get install kpg is the command ...
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install kgpg
<gan|y|med> please, could anybody have a look at this if you have some time for some 5 fps stressed student: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21653
<boeroe_> ok thx rawSewage
<josh__> what am i about to be looking at  gan|y|med
<josh__> what are you trying to do? install xine?
<gan|y|med> okay, again:
<gan|y|med> what i am trying: to watch anything at all.
<Jellegant> hey, room.
<josh__> gotcha
<josh__> ok, do a sudo apt-get install xine-totem
<gan|y|med> what i am getting: 2fps (that's optimistic!). except i play a video with totem, what i don't understand.
<josh__> then do the sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<josh__> u might also want to get the gstreamer plugins too
<Jellegant> hey, I did a fresh kubuntu dapper install and now I need help getting online.  I can't seem to get wpa_supplicant working.
<gan|y|med> i have done all this. look at the link, please. xine-check complains about xine not being installed
<josh__> do a "locate gxine"
<josh__> do you see one in your /usr/share/ directry?
<gan|y|med> josh__: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/gxine.desktop
<gan|y|med> josh__: /usr/share/app-install/icons/gxine.png
<gan|y|med> that's all
<josh__> then its not installed
<gan|y|med> i have already reinstalled, nothing works. extracodecs is installed
<josh__> you should have a /usr/share/gxine file
<gan|y|med> but i think it has sth. to do with the x server
<josh__> nope
<gan|y|med> why?
<gan|y|med> i am using kaffeine, normally
<josh__> if you dont have /usr/share/gxine, you dont have it installed
<gan|y|med> but isn't gxine just a frontend...
<josh__> yeah it is
<gan|y|med> but i have xinelib-main1
<josh__> do sudo apt-get install gxine
<fallendamnation> hello?
<josh__> hello
<fallendamnation> Anyone know how to get WMV to work with Kaffeine?
<gan|y|med> ok, i am. but what's the point of having backends and frontends if you have to install both anyway (and i am not using gnome)
<b0uncer> taskjuggler-problem solved...just found a forum page from the community, somebody had taken a closer look and found out the post-remove script of taskjuggler is crap
<Jucato> fallendamnation: install the w32codecs
<josh__> apt-get install w32codecs
<b0uncer> thanks for everyone, and good bye \o
<Jucato> josh__: it aint in the repos
<Jucato> !w32codecs > fallendamnation
<josh__> Jucato: you have to add the repos multiverse and universe
<fallendamnation> i just got Kubuntu yesterday
<Jucato> josh__: still not there. trust me
<fallendamnation> got fed up with windows
<josh__> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<josh__> go there and add all the repos
<DaSkreech> fallendamnation: Sooo you fell into damnation?
<Jucato> josh__: source-o-matic will add the PLF repos, and it's there
<Jucato> but not in Ubuntu's repos
<gan|y|med> i dont get this, i have removed xine-ui and now xine-check is missing
<fallendamnation> yep could not stand windows any longer
<josh__> you removed the xine-ui?
<fallendamnation> jeez cant believe how well kubuntu runs
<josh__> or the apt-get install gxine removed it?
<Jellegant> fallen, you said you just installed?
<fallendamnation> yes
<Jellegant> do you have 'nix experience?
<fallendamnation> having problems with flash as well
<fallendamnation> with windows yes
<Jellegant> what's the flash issue?
<fallendamnation> well im not sure how to install it
<Jellegant> AHA!
<Jellegant> okay.
<Jellegant> I can help.
<josh__> apt-get install gset-compiz
<fallendamnation> is it compatible with konquerer?
<Jellegant> you have a few options.
<Jellegant> I don't use konquerer.
<Jellegant> I use firefox.
<gan|y|med> josh__: damn slow. nothing has changed
<fallendamnation> i used firefox as well
<josh__> hmm...
<fallendamnation> well firefox and maxthon
<josh__> lemme look at something
<Jellegant> fallen:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<josh__> ok gan|y|med, youve installed gxine and the w32codecs right?
<lupine_85> it's compatible
<josh__> the the locate gxine
<josh__> make sure gxine is in the /usr/share directory
<josh__> where can i find the gset-compiz?
* josh__ is coming from ubuntu
<gan|y|med> w32codecs = xine-etracodecs, right?
<Tokeiito> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> gan|y|med: no
<josh__> nope
<gan|y|med> : /usr/share/gxine
<Jellegant> hey, people, anybody know about Wpa-Supplicant?
<josh__> w32codecs are the .avi,mp3,mpeg,etc...
<josh__> ok go to multimedia and click on gxine
<gan|y|med> i know that i have installed them manually, and i have not removed them
<Jucato> josh__: err... w32codecs are WMA/WMV, MOV, RM...
<josh__> try playing a video, tell me what the error says when you try to open something (if there is one
<Tokeiito> can it be problems with CD format? :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21656
<josh__> Jucato: doesn't that also have the avi, mp3 and stuff?
<josh__> r is that only the non-free w32codecs?
<Jucato> josh__: libxine-extracodecs (in Kubuntu) handles the mp3 and mpeg and AVI stuff
<josh__> ahh
<larson9999> you can put about: ???? in the url in mozilla to edit a configuration file but i can't remember what it is.  anyone here know?
<gan|y|med> there is no error message it is just damn slow
* josh__ vaguely remembers non-free codecs package for mp3s....
<lupine_85> about:config ?
<gan|y|med> 70 % cpu time
<josh__> .....
<josh__> whats your cpu specs?
<lupine_85> libxine-extracodecs ?>
<josh__> your not like running a p 2 with 64 meg of ram are u? lol
<gan|y|med> enough. i used to work flawlessly, again, i think it is related to an x server upgrade. (just for the records: pentium m 1.86, fglrx)
<Jucato> josh__: libxine-extracodecs is the non-free codecs package for Kubuntu
<gan|y|med> 1 gig of mem
* lupine_85 remembers being really excited when the P2-333 came out ;)
<larson9999> lupine_85: thanks.  i knew it was easy.  by the way, got any idea what something like that wouldn't be easier to find in the documentation?  imo it should even be something you get to from the menu
<josh__> oh ok Jucato
<josh__> lol lupine_85
<lupine_85> usable documentation? Not likely...
<gan|y|med> i have no vx support (never had)
<josh__> gan, when was the last time you did a apt-get upgrade dist-upgrade?
<gan|y|med> never
<larson9999> lupine_85: heck i remember when a friend got a computer with 256k ram thinking that was a ton of ram.
<gan|y|med> i mean, i us adept or synaptic
<josh__> lol i remember when no one thought we would need more then 16k of ram.... lol
* lupine_85 matches, and raises with a C-64
<gan|y|med> they do the same i know
<lupine_85> argh, beaten! ;)
<josh__> ok do the apt-get upgrade dist-upgrade
<josh__> just to make sure
<larson9999> i still use my c64 almost daily
* josh__ hasn't quite figured out the adept manager in kubuntu yet
<gan|y|med> on tuesday i upgraded to the broken xorg-server package. afterwards upgraded to the one that is supposed to work
<intelikey> what am i missing in ubuntu isn't there supposed to be a way to adjust gdm settings graphicly ?
<josh__> lol
<Tokeiito> how to fix this: [17181115.420000]  Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<dr_willis_> larson9999,  heh - if ya need any parts i got plenty for C64's
<gan|y|med> ok, is this what adept does?
<gan|y|med> i don't wanna risk becoming a beta tester :)
<gan|y|med> not with this pc
<josh__> yeah basically, i just never use the adept manager so im not sure or its capabilities (i like the commandline better)
<larson9999> dr_willis_: i'm all set with stock c64 stuff.  got any ram extentions, or 3rd party hardware?
<troy> gan|y|med: it was a broken package, not a broken adept
<gan|y|med> i haven't said anything like this...
<troy> intelikey: yes, for kdm there is - have no clue about gdm
<Jucato> gan|y|med: no. it's not something with Adept. there was really a broken upgrade which was replaced by a fixed one 12 hours later
<gan|y|med> so it means get the packages.gz and update all available packages, right?
<gan|y|med> again, i haven't said anything about a broken adept!
<intelikey> i wonder why it's not showing up in gnome-control-center ???
<gan|y|med> i know it was the package. and i appreciate the quick response (have been windows user for years)
<troy> intelikey: you'd probably want to ask in #ubuntu... #kubuntu is kde related stuff :)
<josh__> intelikey: why what isn't showing up where?
<dr_willis_> larson9999,  Hmm.. i got a card extender. that lets ya have 4 cards pluged in  and switch between them
<intelikey> and yes i know that's a #ubuntu question.   but i haven't be in #ubuntu sense they banned me for answering questions.
<Jucato> gan|y|med: I thought you were asking about "if that is what Adept does" in relation to what happened. sorry
* josh__ has both gnome and kde desktops installed
<intelikey> be/been
<gan|y|med> so what is xine-config?
<anaskius> hello can you help me which one i should install 64 bit kubuntu or 32 bit?
<josh__> the configuration for gxine
<Jucato> intelikey: they banned you for answering questions?
<Jellegant> 32bit.
<josh__> anaskius: u have a 64 bit processor?
<troy> anaskius: 64bit, because the more people that use it, the better it'll be
<anaskius> yes
<josh__> then 64
<intelikey> josh__ anything dealing with the login greeter gdm thingy
<gan|y|med> anaskius: is your hardware 64 bit based (like athlon 64)?
<anaskius> but ive heard it has its problems
<dr_willis_> larson9999,  i got some of the origianl GEOS software still shrinkwrapped. :)
<josh__> intelikey: that is kinda general there bud... what exactly are we talking about?
<larson9999> dr_willis_: navarone?
<Jellegant> I have an amd 64 and I use the 32 bit.
<troy> anaskius: however, you may have problems with certain things on occasion where there exists only 32bit software for linux (especially proprietary programs/plugins)
<intelikey> Jucato yeah with the answer that wasn't the *ubutnu* way
<Jucato>  @_@
<dr_willis_> larson9999,  not sure - its some rather rough looking  expansion card. :P that ive never used.. I may have a CPM cartridge also.
<gan|y|med> xine-config???? any ideas? this thing make me crazy...
<dr_willis_> but no software for it.
<larson9999> dr_willis_: the value on geos went down since the released for free as in free beer
<dr_willis_> larson9999,  value means nothing to me. :p
<gan|y|med> well, there are two updates available, none of which is related to X
<intelikey> josh__ any way to change it.   there is no mentions of it
<troy> anaskius: I am using the 64 bit version right now with no problems :)
<anaskius> thanks bye
<Jellegant> that was quick.
<Jellegant> troy, seriously?
<intelikey> josh__ how would you enable/disable timed login in gdm ?
<josh__> u want to change the login screen huh.... only way i know about doing that is through the gnome panel in ubuntu, when you log in (you have both dekstop versions right?) do a sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<Tokeiito> doese linux support joilet CD format?
<intelikey> or automatic login ?
<josh__> .... dont know about that
<josh__> never tried it
<Jellegant> you set progs like firefox to 32 bit?  does 64 run any better than 32?
<troy> Jellegant: yeah... the only thing that gave me a headache was flash, and after some tinkering, I discovered that unlike firefox, 32bit flash can work with 64bit konq :)
<Jellegant> hmmmm.....
<larson9999> dr_willis_: have you seen the things they are still doing with the c64?  hard drives, 20cpu, high speed internet, newer gui, cdrom drive,  just about any drive actually.
<Jellegant> but I like firefox.
<troy> so I never use firefox :) (no website problems in konq)
<troy> used to have problems with gmail - not anymore...
<Jellegant> do you use wine to emulate internet explorer?
<troy> no
<Jellegant> k.
<Jellegant> --> site designer.
<intelikey> well i'll do it the intelikey way rather than the *buntu way.   i'll edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.    thanks for the time of day josh__
<troy> I have 32bit opera kicking around which I use without problems either
<Jucato> the new Browser Identification Firefox 1.5.0.4 for Konqueror works perfectly with Gmail
<troy> Jucato: exactly :)
<intelikey> i just expected a gui way to get there....
<josh__> intelikey: no problem, sory i couldn't help more
* troy likes konq
<intelikey> np  and ty for trying.
<troy> Jellegant: I have an old windows computer for testing IE6 renderings
<troy> (and playing the odd game)
* Jucato loves Konqi too
<gan|y|med> could anybody please check if you have any xine executable (like xine, xine-check, xine-config)?
<dr_willis_> larson9999,  i just use the emulators to play the old games. :P  i got an Emulator for my GP32 handheld even. Portable MULE
<Jucato> gan|y|med: nope...
<Skrot> gan|y|med: xine            xine-bugreport  xine-check      xine-config     xine-remote
<Jucato> gan|y|med: I don't think they're in the default repos?
<dr_willis_> larson9999,  did that C=One ever start production yet?
<Jucato> hm.. I don't have those xine's...
<troy> gan|y|med: I don't - just the xine libs for using kaffeine :)
<larson9999> dr_willis_: i've been thinking about getting a gp for years.  i guess you'd say it's worth it?
<Jucato> actually, xine libs for everything..
<dr_willis_> larson9999,  theres a new gp version out thats running linux.. but it still seems pricey. and sort of bla compared to a PSP... PLUS im not sure how 'hackable' it is. The GP guys seem to have a lacking of understanding in  the GPL licsneing they are using. They dont want to release any specs
<gan|y|med> troy: works?
<gan|y|med> Skrot: where do you have those from?
<intelikey> jucato you asked about the 'ban'    someone asked about a root shell,  someone else said  sudo -i     so i gave an alternate means as my habbit is.  sudo su -     and this know it all jerk, starts in on me for giving bad advice and says that they are not the same.  so i cnallenged his claim.  i said i know it uses an extra app and has a few more key strokes but gets you to the same place blah blah blah...  and the fight was
<Skrot> gan|y|med: no idea :)
<gan|y|med> now i have mesa again... argh
<troy> gan|y|med: yeah :)
<dr_willis_> larson9999,  the older gp32 i got running VICE ok, on. but its a bit of a pain.
<intelikey> intelikey do you want to stay in #ubuntu.    i answered 'not with you'   and left.  havent been back sense.
<larson9999> dr_willis_: the c=one did make it to production and about half the first run are sold.  the problem is there is a riff between jeri(creator) and jens(backer).  basically not much what jeri promised has happened.  my guess it that it's due to jeri going off and doing other projects.
<Jucato> oh... I thought they really banned you /kickban...
<intelikey> not that it matters   just answering your question. Jucato
<dr_willis_> larson9999,  bummer.. thats the only C= project out isent it? or is there another?
<intelikey> they did ban me
<Jucato> intelikey: hehehe! well, they "might" now the answers to your question about GDM...
<intelikey> i checked it.  it stood baned for over a week
<ubnoob> i changed my keyboard layout and now can't do an 'at' and i can't get it back to default
<gan|y|med> how can the fglrx module disappear suddenly?
<larson9999> dr_willis_: that's the only one i know of.  if it came to fruition i'd sell all my CMD stuff and buy on.  as it is i don't know if i will.
<troy> dr_willis_: what irc software are you using? (it keeps inserting C =  into the middle of your lines)
<intelikey> err banned
<dr_willis_> C=one = the  name of the "Commodore One' :)
<dr_willis_> C=   is the Commodore Logo.
<Jucato> ehehe
<dr_willis_> Ya young Pup!
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> you're basically referring to many peole here dr_willis_ ^_^
<troy> dr_willis_: you have it set up to randomly insert it meow into what you meow type?
<larson9999> dr_willis_: but given the fact that i just bought an amd64 3500 machine with 200gb hd, nice tv tuner, dvd burner, 1 gig ram, etc for $350 i don't know i could justify paying as much or more for the c-one
* Jucato meows... then purrs....
<blackflag> hello all :)
<Tokeiito> i can read my cd on win, but in kubuntu i'm gettin this error: [17181115.420000]  Unable to identify CD-ROM format. How to fix it?
<blackflag> Can someone tell me how I can edit a PDF-file?
<dr_willis_> larson9999,  from what i am seing of the GPx2 - its nice in that it can play videos.  but my PSP can do that..  The GPx2 price seems a little steep.
<blackflag> which software can do that?
<fallendamnation> having problems installing easy ubuntu
<larson9999> dr_willis_: well i'm doing my best not to by sony
<flaccid> how to install additional fonts including msttcorefonts ?
<troy> blackflag: try opening it in kword :)
<Tokeiito> flaccid: try to use automatix tool
<nagyv> I would like to download images from a Canon Powershot SD400. I can connect to it in PTP mode with Gwenview, but the download always fails. What should I do?
<dr_willis_> troy the name of the device is called the "C= One"  in most of the message boards/discussions i see. and thats how im using it. :)
<zeroconf> I don't suggest automatix
<Jucato> hm...  would anyone happen to know when KWord will have save/export to MS Doc?
<zeroconf> I suggest Easyubuntu
* dr_willis_ screams at the mention of AUtomatix.
<Jucato> lol!!
<Tokeiito> zeroconf: why?
<Jucato> somebody give dr_willis_ his meds...
<gan|y|med> okay, have to restart x. thx an dcu
<Jucato> Automatix: http://www.getautomatix.com/ || EasyUbuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<zeroconf> I have negative experience with automatix
<ubnoob> could someone tell me his xkb options?
<flaccid> automatix tool?
<Jucato> Automatix: http://www.getautomatix.com/ || EasyUbuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<zeroconf> and Easyubuntu does not change anything in your system
<dr_willis_> zeroconf,  negative as in Trashing the sytem. :P then everyone refuseing to even attempt help .
<zeroconf> USB were broken with automatix
<Jucato> zeroconf: it does... it has to change the sources.list in order to install stuff, AFAIK
<Jellegant> sigh.
<blackflag> okay I open the pdf with kword but it is empty then?
<zeroconf> easyubuntu does not change nothing but if you want, it may add additional repositories
<blackflag> what shoud I try?
<gan|y|med> hello again
<gan|y|med> i have installed the fglrx module. i get 2 fps. i am not kidding.
<troy> blackflag: hrmm, some pdfs are a little to new/advanced for kword... dunno what else to try ...
<Jucato> zeroconf: how does it install the proprietary codecs/plugins if it doesn't modify the sources.list?
<m`kay_ubunux> hi guys. i try since a few days to install the proprietary ati drivers, and it doesnt works. can someone help me please...
<troy> gan|y|med: what are you using to benchmark?
<blackflag> okay, thanks!
<gan|y|med> my eyes
<Jucato> lol
<nagyv> I would like to download images from a Canon Powershot SD400. I can connect to it in PTP mode with Gwenview, but the download always fails. What should I do?
<zeroconf> I don't know but I suppose, it has its own built-in repositories
<gan|y|med> basically, it is a still picture changing from time to time, like web cam i would say. it is AWEFUL
<usuario> hi there,
<Jucato> zeroconf: apt-get will only read from sources.list. if easyubuntu has an online repository somewhere, it wil stilly have to modify sources.list to include that repository.
<ubnoob> could someone tell me his xkb options?
<gan|y|med> m`kay_ubunux: download the latest installer scripts from ati and do a sudo sh <installerscript>.sh
<gan|y|med> okay, totem still works. everything xine relate doesn't. what am i doing wrong?
<troy> gan|y|med: run glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<zeroconf> but after easyubuntu usage is the sources.list as it was before Easyubuntu usage - perhaps it makes backup and temporary writes its own additional repositories into it - it's just guessing
* troy is not joking
<Jucato> troy: there's a switch/option like that?
* troy is deadly serious
<troy> I get 3164.770 FPS with fglrx
<gan|y|med> bow, fluent but slow... not like it used to be with fglrx
<zeroconf> actually I joined here to ask about HP ScanJet 5P SCSI scanner issue - is it possible to get work - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8244.0
<gan|y|med> it is like drinking tea
<m`kay_ubunux> gan|y|med: i have done this. but its not really 3dsupported
<reagleBRKLN> when kde automounts an external drive how/where can i suggest mount options (e..g, sync or nosync)?
<troy> gan|y|med: what FPS does it give you in the konsole?
<zeroconf> this scanner worked fine in Edubuntu 5.10
<Jellegant> anybody know if I can install knetworkmanager off the cd?
<Mehercle> hi
<gan|y|med> none, no output... there should be one
<reagleBRKLN> i know it will create and mount it to /media/wd1200
<reagleBRKLN> (the volume label)
<gan|y|med> now i am realy confused
<Mehercle> whats the command to view the info about my distro?
<Mehercle> developer, release, ..
<Jucato> gan|y|med: I think you have to wait for a few seconds before it produces output?
<troy> gan|y|med: did you use the full command I gave you? (you need it to see FPS, plus wait 5 seconds)
<Jucato> Mehercle: try "lsb_release -a"
<zeroconf> mehercle: use cat /etc/lsb-release
<Mehercle> Jucato: Thanks
<bashee> join /xubuntu
<troy> without the -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark switch, you won't get FPS anymore :)
<Guest543> Hi this Frank. I'm trying to get a Notebook w/ a RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ Ethernetcontroler to get connected to the network. card works fine on Suse10.1, Knoppix, DSL, M$. Any idea?
<gan|y|med> no, but it used to work without this. i am trying again
<ubnoob> could someone tell me his xkb options, my right alt key doesn't work properly anymore?
<gan|y|med> 4862.598 FPS
<zeroconf> actually I joined here to ask about HP ScanJet 5P SCSI scanner issue - is it possible to get work - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8244.0
<gan|y|med> good joke
<Jucato> troy: doesn't "glxgears -printfps" do the same thing?
<LeeJunFan> couple questions - 1. The kubuntu DVD can boot both desktop or alternate methods right? And clamscan is in the live image?
<troy> Jucato: yeah, but this way is more fun :)
<gan|y|med> hahha
<Jucato> troy: ehehe! and you were saying "dead serious"....
<gan|y|med> so what do you say about nearly 5000fps. stupid, isn't it (the gears are veeeerrrryyyyy slow)
<reagleBRKLN> when kde automounts an external drive how/where can i suggest mount options (e..g, sync or nosync)? what is even doing the automounting?
<gan|y|med> the automounter?
<nagyv> reagleBRKLN: you have tu write you own udev rules
<gan|y|med> just a joke, isn't this a daemon
<troy> reagleBRKLN: udev and hal :)
<mefiX> hi!
<reagleBRKLN> so i should go look at the docs for udev. ok!
<mefiX> can i use pcf-fonts in 'konsole'?
<gan|y|med> troy: so what do you say?
<mefiX> is there anybody that has yome experiences with fonts in konsole
<Jellegant> ...
<troy> gan|y|med: I say that 3d is working fine... you probably have some 2D issues (but I couldn't tell you where)
<mefiX> i would like to install pcf-fonts from the following site: http://www.proggyfonts.com/index.php?menu=download
<ironfroggy> is there an easy script anywhere that will setup automount for my samba shares? im not getting the configuration right, and its silly that i have anything to configure in the first place.
<gan|y|med> xserver
<ironfroggy> if the kioslave fuse was more stable, i would just use that.
<troy> gan|y|med: well, that much is certain :)
<gan|y|med> troy: how do i get xv support working?
<zeroconf> Does anybody know, ho to get HP ScanJet 5P SCSI scanner to work - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8244.0
<troy> gan|y|med: dunno about that, don't use it :/
<LeeJunFan> troy: you have fglrx?
<gan|y|med> and xine works?
<troy> LeeJunFan: yeah, on amd64, and xine works
<nagyv> reagleBRKLN: yes something like that, I was googling for a week to get all the info. The main points: the automounter mount the devices under their device name, so you will need to change the name (an alias is not enough), 2) the main task is to identify the device the udev way. 3) a good start can be the ubuntu user's guide available at O'Reilly (it wasn't enough for my partitioned disk)
<Guest543> anyone out there w/ installing experience Kubuntu 6.06 and rtl 8139 Ethernet controler?
<LeeJunFan> troy: just a sec, theres a line or 2 to add to xorg.conf
<troy> LeeJunFan: direct it to gan|y|med, he's the one with the problem :)
<Jellegant> anyone with wpa experience?
* mefiX has WPA running
<nagyv> I would like to download the images from a Canon Powershot SD400, but it is autodetected as a different machine, and the manual selection doesn't work. (Manually I can select only a non-PTP mode.) Could someone help me?
* mefiX with ipw2200
<LeeJunFan> gan|y|med: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21660 ---- add the last 2 lines in this section to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<gan|y|med> thx. i think it is dri related
<gan|y|med> i'll try that
<Jellegant> mefix, can you help me?
<mefiX> perhaps, just ask
<mefiX> which card you got?
<Jellegant> altheros.
<Jellegant> it's autoconfigured.
<mefiX> wooha, will buy a atheros-card the next month
<mefiX> arp-injection, eh?
<Jellegant> ?
<Jellegant> no idea.
<mefiX> nothin' ... =)
<zeroconf> Does anybody know, ho to get HP ScanJet 5P SCSI scanner to work - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=8244.0   In Edubuntu 5.10 it worked fine....
<mefiX> hmk for atheros, ou need the madwifi drivers
<Jellegant> mefiX, are you using ndiswrapper?
<gan|y|med> LeeJunFan: well, konqueror is damn slow two (graphics), as kde is in general i think. but why opengl overlay off?
<josh__> anyone have compiz installed?
<mefiX> ndiswrapper kinda sucks
<josh__> i cant seem to find the gset-compiz
<Jellegant> agreed.
<mefiX> you will not be able to use all features of your card-chip
<josh__> the package doesn't seem to exist
<Jellegant> let me ask, did you install knetworkmanager?
<troy> zeroconf: try the message forums - although irc is usually faster if it's an obvious problem, if no one knows you can wait forever...
<Jellegant> do you remember how you got wpa_supplicant working?
<mefiX> at first you need the correct drivers to get your card running
<mefiX> if so .. you need wpa_supplicant
<nagyv> I would like to download the images from a Canon Powershot SD400, but it is autodetected as a different machine, and the manual selection doesn't work. (Manually I can select only a non-PTP mode.) Could someone help me?
<Jellegant> mefix, the card is autocoinfigured.  madwifi did it.
<josh__> crap... how do i change system font size?
<mefiX> teh you would have to edit the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<josh__> my screen just went from 1024X768 to 1600X1200
<josh__> i can barely see anything
<mefiX> imho there are some good examples in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.sampe (or smth like that)
<mefiX> the easiest way is WPA-PSK (wide spread for home users)
<Jellegant> wpa_supplicant is included in dapper, and I did edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf with the information I got from running  wpa_passphrase.
<mefiX> k
<zeroconf> troy: where can I find message forums?
<mefiX> then you would need to start the wpa_supplicant daemon
<mefiX> wpa_supplicant -i IF -B -D DRIVER -c CONFIGFILE
<Jellegant>  sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w
<DaSkreech> larson9999: Why aren't you buying sony?
<mefiX> looks good
<Jellegant> okay.
<josh__> alittle help here guys...
<troy> zeroconf: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Jellegant> then I saw " Trying to associate with..."
<zeroconf> troy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1421275
<Jellegant> and it completed.  it looked good, but I couldn't get online.
<mefiX> hmk
<mefiX> is dhcpcd running=
<mefiX> dhclient ath0 -q
<Jellegant> I didn't do that...
<mefiX> check that your associated correct with "iwconfig ath0"
<mefiX> it should tell smth like "mode: 802.11x"
<mefiX> managed ...
<Jellegant> btw, i downloaded wpagui.
<larson9999> DaSkreech: rootkit
<Jellegant> it can't see my card.
<josh__> how do  change font size? screen res?
<mefiX> hmmm didn't use this before
<DaSkreech> So you think they will rootkit the PSP?
<larson9999> DaSkreech: no.  just any company that installs a rootkit is one i don't want to do business with
<gan|y|med> cu
<DaSkreech> Ok reasonable
<Jellegant> let me try that.
<Jellegant> gimme a sec.
<josh__> where can i get the gset-compiz package from?
<josh__> what repo?
<A|i3N> mornin` mornin` mornin` hey anybody know either: the best gameboy emulator for kubuntu, OR a linux version of Qix?
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<josh__> :) thanks
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, josh__: it not in the repos no more
<Jucato> the only gameboy emulator I know for Linux is VisualBoy Advance
<josh__> where can i get it?
<Jucato> and it's front end, VBA Express
<josh__> i need to change settings
<DShepherd> josh__: http://anasofiapaixao.iespana.es/apps/gset-compiz_0.3.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb.tar.gz
<josh__> and i have got to change the screen res... where do i do that?
<DShepherd> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1371386 <-- found it here
<josh__> DShepherd: i need an english one lol
<A|i3N> alright I'll check that one out
<DShepherd> josh__: its not english???
<josh__> it might be... im just looking at the iespana.es web addy
<josh__> makes me think its in spanish
<DShepherd> oh.. ok.. check it out first.. if its not english then we will go digging
<DShepherd> ;-)
<josh__> :P
<mefiX> Jellegant: working?
<chris___> amarok no me reproduce mp3, que puedo hacer ?
<mefiX> chris___: english?
<chris___> i have a problem with amarok
<mefiX> had one the whole last day!
<slow-motion> hallo
<mefiX> it doesn't play mp3?
<chris___> yes
<mefiX> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<chris___> o thanks =)
<mefiX> hf, gl
<josh__> where can i get gset-compiz again?
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<flaccid> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<GazzaK> is there a way to disable Konqueror completely? (I have set firefox as the default but xchat still launches URL's in it)
<Jellegant> dhclient ath0 -q
<Jellegant> then dhclient ath0 -q
<Jellegant> "iwconfig ath0"
<Jellegant> okay.
<DaSkreech> apt-get remove konqueror --purge
<GazzaK> DaSkreech~ are you sure, it says that will also remove kubuntu-desktop (as well as some konqueror specific media players)
<GazzaK> that sounds weird to me
<jellegan1> I logged onto another computer so I could try and figure this out.
<DaSkreech> GazzaK: Oh no it will screw your system but if you want to do it ...
<fdoving> removing kubuntu-desktop isn't as bad as it sounds.
<GazzaK> lol, I only want to get it so xchat will launch url's in firefox, not konq :p
<DaSkreech> GazzaK: Doesxchat have settings?
<GazzaK> it has a URL Handler setting, but just putting firefox in it does nothing, the app won't launch
<che_> hi,  somebody use Cedega on Kubuntu ?
<dr_willis_> che_,  i have befor. :)
<jellegan1> still having wpa issues.
<jellegan1> anybody still available?
* dr_willis_ does diddle with wirelwss
<jellegan1> can you help me dr?
<jellegan1> nevermind.
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes - is all you need to know about wpa
<jellegan1> hi, h3sp4wn.  I#ve read that back and forth.
<jellegan1> I#m still stuck.
<jellegan1> Looked all over.
<GazzaK> thanks DaSkreech I quickly read up on what kubuntu-desktop is and carried on with that apt-get remove commend, and it solved my particular issue, thank you
<jellegan1> this is my only hope to figure this out.
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: have you looked from sudo wpa_cli ?
<jellegan1> yep.
<jellegan1> ~could not connect to wpa_supplicant.
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: well you haven't set it up as specified in the above document and run sudo ifup ifname
<grayghost> I am getting an error with KDevelop  "/bin/sh: make: command not found .  While trying to Execute program .
<jellegan1> I went through that doc and looked at a number of howtos to see if I#m doing anything wrong.
<adz21c> grayghost: you probably need to install make
<jellegan1> I#m pretty sure I set up my wpa_supplicant.conf correctly.
<jellegan1> not 100% sure.
<checkob> heyho
<grayghost> I have installed make .... I think I have to set the path?  how?
<checkob> anyone knows how to get an VT8233 sund card to run
<checkob> in / on dapper drake
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: You don't need a wpa_supplicant.conf if you are setting it up from /etc/network/interfaces
<adz21c> grayghost: odd you shouldn't need to, it should be just located in your /usr/bin
<ubnoob> how can i restore the original keyboard layout that was setup during installation?
<adz21c> grayghost: i gtg now so good luck, that was my only suggestion anyway
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: There is a newer version of that file (from a later wpa_supplicant here http://www.milkspank.com/h3sp4wn/wpasupplicant/README.modes.txt )
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: Just setup the stanza in /etc/network/interfaces
<jellegan1> I#m checking it out now.
* DaSkreech is listening to "SOR2 - Walking Bottom - Mega Drive" by Kohina - Yuzo Koshiro on Kohina Radio - Old school game and demo music [amaroK] 
<DaSkreech> I chased the Toyman away :(
<jellegan1> h3sp4wn, should I put the ssid in quotes if there are more than one word in the name?
<GazzaK> oops, well removing konqueror seemed a good idea, until I realised that was the app used for browsing local data :p
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: yes try ' and " if that doesn't work - is it unable to be changed by you ? Do you have a particularly complicated setup - wpa2 with radius and certificates or anything ?
<jellegan1> nope,
<jellegan1> pretty simple
<jellegan1> h3sp, sudo ifup ifname ... what name?
<h3sp4wn> depends which interface your wireless is ?
<jellegan1> k.
<h3sp4wn> (that also depends on what you have to put in /etc/network/interfaces)
<jellegan1> sudo ifup ifath0?
<jamadagni> hello
<CaptainChris> bonjour
<jamadagni> bonjour monsieur
<CaptainChris> quelqu'un s'y connait un peu sous mupen
<h3sp4wn> in /etc/network/interfaces you should have iface ath0 inet dhcp
<jellegan1> yep.
<jamadagni> qu'est-ce que c'est que mupen?
<h3sp4wn> sudo ifup ath0 should bring it up (if its working correctly)
<CaptainChris> un emulateur n64
<CaptainChris> jellegan1, tu repond yep pour moi
<jamadagni> un moment, vous savez anglais? non?
<DShepherd> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jellegan1> no
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: You may or may not need pre-up sleep 3 (depending on where you are located at one point there was a bug which stopped it working
<jellegan1> aha.
<DShepherd> jamadagni: join #kubuntu-es
<jamadagni> i am not spanish
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: make sure you auto ath0 (somewhere in that file also)
<jamadagni> this is french we were speaking
<DShepherd> oh..
<DShepherd> srry
* DShepherd not too smart
<jamadagni> is there a french channel for captainchris?
<jellegan1> I read about that bug.
<josh__> ok....what is the package fr gset-compiz in kde
<jellegan1> I#m getting dhcpdiscover right now.
<josh__> i cant find gset-compiz package
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: run sudo wpa_cli (should give you a prompt - then type status)
<jamadagni> monsieur captainchris, veuillez aller au channel #kubuntu-fr
<josh__> and there is no kset-compiz/kdeset-compiz packages
<jellegan1> ~scanning~
<jamadagni> la trouverez vous de l'aide en francais
<DShepherd> josh__: http://anasofiapaixao.iespana.es/apps/gset-compiz_0.3.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb.tar.gz <-- will that help
<jamadagni> on parle seulement anglais ici
<jamadagni> ok people, now for my thing
<h3sp4wn> jallegan1: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<jamadagni> can anyone please tell me what your md5 for kubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-cd.iso is?
<jamadagni> somehow i have a value of e29a7bf1022e5d257b0f9d134c8b260f
<DShepherd> jamadagni: it should be on the site..
<josh__> it would but i get errors
<jamadagni> yes
<jamadagni> the site says 6cb8582aa5615ed4616165743a0868d7
<jellegan1> I#m working on two computers.
<jamadagni> i am just trying to get verification whether the site is wrong (unlikely) or i am wrong
<jellegan1> should I comment out any unused devices?
<jamadagni> if I am wrong, then how did the cd burnt from that iso install this kubuntu from which i am  typing?
<jamadagni> @DShepherd,. can you help me?
<DShepherd> e29a7bf1022e5d257b0f9d134c8b260f  kubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: I don't know what you have in there
<DShepherd> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//kubuntu/6.06/MD5SUMS <-- jamadagni check it out
<jellegan1> I wouldn#t expect you to.  I have lom eth0, eth1, ath0, and wlan
<jellegan1> I have everything commented out except the auto ath0 section.
<jamadagni> DShepherd - why then does http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/MD5SUMS say otherwise?
<josh__> i cant unzip that file DShepherd
<ubuntu> ok i'm on the live cd and it has a couple errors
<DShepherd> jamadagni: that;s for an ubuntu cd.. not kubuntu
<DShepherd> josh__: ,, oh.. let me try
<ubuntu> one of them is when i started up and it said the media process unexpectidly died and one of the restricted drivers is broken
<jellegan1> hmmmm...
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: I will give you an example of mine (minus the keys) just the atheros stanza
<DShepherd> josh__: oh srry man..
<ubuntu> if i installed like this could i just update and it will fix it?
<josh__> its ok
<jamadagni> whoops! DShepherd thanks
<josh__> just dont let it happen again!!
<josh__> lol
<josh__> j/p
<jamadagni> i just love this community!
<josh__> will the gset package work with kde?
<DShepherd> josh__: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1402545&postcount=6 <-- check that out
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DShepherd> josh__: its not a tar.. its a deb.. just remove the extension. and leave the deb part .. understood?
<jamadagni> ok DShepherd - when I try to install kubuntu from the iso on vmware server (either hosted on windows or linux)
<ubuntu> can somebody help?
<jamadagni> the installation hangs somewhere in the middle of installing packages
<josh__> gotcha
<DShepherd> josh__: kool
<jamadagni> @ubuntu - what is your problem exaclty?
<ubuntu> there is a bad md5 on one of the restricted drivers
<jellegan1> k.
<korgans> hi
<ubuntu> should i install anyways and update? would the update fix it?
<korgans> how do i cloase the kubuntu sound server
<DShepherd> jamadagni: oh... hmmm.. i dont know why that would happen.. honestly i dont
<jamadagni> there is a bad md5 for the iso or the driver deb - @ubuntu?
<ubuntu> well im on the live cd
<DShepherd> jamadagni: have you tried reburning the cd? it may be a bad burn
<ubuntu> its not the whole iso just one of the files on it
<korgans> Someone know how o kill the sound server process
<jamadagni> @ubuntu - and at what point during installation doe sthis error come?
<trappist> korgans: killall artsd
<ubuntu> no not during the installation
<ubuntu> during the check cd for errors
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: I am helping out the darkside! :-D
<jamadagni> @DShepherd - it's not from the cd at all. vmware server can take an iso on the hard disk and show it to the virtual machine as a cd
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: http://pastebin.ca/149307 (that should be all you need I am not sure about the ssid having spaces in it though)
<jamadagni> @ubuntu - what exactly restricted driver it is?
<DShepherd> jamadagni: oh.. goes to show.. I have no clue!
<ubuntu> i think its the kernel
<jamadagni> @ubuntu - oh oh
<ubuntu> well doesn't it just update?
<korgans> quit
<korgans> oops
<korgans> thx
<ubuntu> if u do an update in adept?
<jamadagni> @ubuntu - it may
<jellegan1> I don#t have the wpa proto in mine.
<ubuntu> ok
<jellegan1> or the pre-up
<jamadagni> but if it is a kernel package then i doubt it will install and run properly in the first place
<ubuntu> whatever i'll try it and see what happens
<jellegan1> otherwise, identical.
<jamadagni> it should boot, no? and for that the kernel should be correct.
<jamadagni> so i think maybe you may need to redownload the iso.
<jamadagni> always check the md5sum of the iso and make sure it tallies with teh md5 posted on the ubuntu server before burning a cd
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: Try making the ssid not have a space
<jamadagni> even if it is a cdrw
<jamadagni> @DShepherd - thanks anyway
<jellegan1> I don#t know how best to do that.
<jamadagni> ok buys, gye!
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: That would be on the router
<jamadagni> i mean, ok guys, bye!
<DShepherd> jamadagni: sure man.. i am glad to help out. lata
<jamadagni> @DShepherd - "lata'?
<jellegan1> the network name is Dusty Rhodes network
<jamadagni> @DShepherd - "lata"? (ubugtu said - error, no closing quotation)
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> i never knew that
<DShepherd> jamadagni: bye?
<jamadagni> @ubuntu - i said, ubu*g*tu. not you. :)
<ubuntu> oh
<jamadagni> @DShepherd - i though that was "tata"
<jamadagni> ok bye really. it's late here. gn.
<DShepherd> ok
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: sudo wpa_cli - then run scan and scanresults
<ubuntu> ok what the hell
<ubuntu> last time i just selected root for the windows partition
<ubuntu> now it won't let me
<ubuntu> it says use home or something
<jellegan1> lol.
<jellegan1> unknown command scanresults
<jellegan1> scan_results
<ubuntu> ok it says "no root file system" and i'm at the prepare mount points screen
<jellegan1> the ssid should be the number sequence?
<ubuntu> media/sda is what i want to use
<jellegan1> damnit.
<h3sp4wn> the ssid is the name
<h3sp4wn> the bssid is the mac address
<jellegan1> I thought so.  I knew I wasn#t crazy.
<ubuntu> ok does anyone need help while kubuntu is installing?
<jellegan1> I#m trying without the quotes.
<h3sp4wn> You may have to put it in as Dusty\ Rhodes\ network
<jellegan1> spaces are slashes.
<jellegan1> okay.
<XVampireX> How do I close X server?
<jellegan1> what about an apostrophe?
<h3sp4wn> You may need to put it in like that if you don't quote it but I don't know
<jellegan1> k.
<jellegan1> done.
<jellegan1> scan shows mine and another network.
<jellegan1> still not connected.
<h3sp4wn> type help
<h3sp4wn> and look at the commands to connect manually
<ubuntu> to close x server log out and select from the menu login to console
<ubuntu> or hit ctrl alt f1
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: If you have wierd characters in the key like &\ and stuff like that then wpa_supplicant doesn't work with it sometimes
<jellegan1> sigh.
<jellegan1> there is only one apostrophe
<h3sp4wn> Change the ssid to something without a space and the key to something more simpler (then get it working) then change it to something more secure
<jellegan1> I wish I could.
<slow-motion> re
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: So its not your router ?
<jellegan1> my neighbors.
<jellegan1> I pay for the key monthly.
<jellegan1> half priced high-speed aint bad.
<jellegan1> if I could just figure this out Id be golden.
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: ask in #madwifi if kelmo is around he almost certainly can help you and try to be specific
<jellegan1> k.
<Jazon> hiya
<Jazon> :)
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: You might have to wait a bit but the knowledge of the people there is alot better than mine (when it comes to stuff like this)
<Jazon> stuff like what??
<jellegan1> I appreciate your help!
<Jazon> jellegan1: i just got here whats up?
<jellegan1> hi, jazon.
<jellegan1> wpa supplicant issue.
<jellegan1> my ssid has capital letters, spaces and an apostrophe.
<ubuntu> hmm maybe i should just make my name what it usually is
* Jazon watches that fly right over his head
<Jazon> j/k
<josh__> there
<jellegan1> hmmm...
<Jazon> damn - phone.... .bbl    if no resolution, i might be able to help
<xunq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21664
<josh__> nvidia drivers are so easy to install on this
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Did they get ridof the sinlge user compiz bug?
<josh__> suse is impossible
<larson9999> i added a new user to my system and sound doesn't work for him.  it does for me.  kmix says mixer can not be found on the new session.  any ideas what i dorked up?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: hmm not sure...
<DaSkreech> larson9999: is the user in the audio group?
<jellegan1> btw, it#s wpa-psk-tkip, if that means anything
<josh__> yay its done
<DaSkreech> Cause Andre hogs the Compiz goodness
<DShepherd> larson9999: groups <user> # run that i see if the user's username in in the audio group
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: yeah... I am not sure if it is relalted to a the Xserver-xgl or compiz. not sure
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: actually just run wpa_passphrase Very\ Long\ Ssid silly\'passphrase
<EteRNitY> hi u lot
<jellegan1> did that.
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Why would the Xserver care?
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: wpa_ssid "In Quotes the ssid"
<h3sp4wn> wpa-psk 7cccf4e9f2065dc333c7254a32b308a3bbd9d355f9242d817hhdc56cf20f5d04
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: that's a good question.. one.. I cannot answer
<h3sp4wn> Generated from wpa_passphrase Dusty\ Rhodes\ network mylongpassword\'whatever (it will give you the string of hex which is the equivalnet)
<jellegan1> not working right now.
<jellegan1> 1 sec.
<revolver> ciao a tutti
<xunq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21664
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Who can?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: another good question.. not sure
<xunq> pomoc help segitseg hilfe :D
<DaSkreech> xunq: WHoch language?
<DaSkreech> Which
<revolver> i'm italia, hello!!
<xunq> slovak german czech english hungary :D
<jellegan1> only works in quotes.
<otaku-san> revolver: heheh the "ciao" gave you away
<DaSkreech> Ah
<h3sp4wn> jellegan1: As long as you escape special characters with \ it will work
<revolver> no,no ciao mean hello
<misieq> how can i make mplayer play movie in root?
<revolver> good question
<fritsch> misieq: the question is, why do you need root to run mplayer?
<misieq> root window. the desktop, the main x window... not "sudo"
<jellegan1> kelmo isn#t home, but I#m in the madwifi chat now.  no answer yet.
<xunq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21664 help
<jellegan1> thanks for your help sp4wn.
<fritsch> misieq: soory, language barrier, i did not get it ... but want to help (mplayer running here)
<misieq> there was some "--window root" or "-root" option but i don't remember...
<fritsch> misieq: it is mplayer -rootwin
<Kr4t05> IIRC, you can play a movie in ascii with mplayer, right?
<fritsch> Kr4t05: yes :-) over your framebuffer
<mani_> hi all !
<linuxkid2> hey
<fritsch> misieq: does it work? "-rootwin"?
<misieq> fritsch: errr... not quite
<fritsch> misieq: this is the only option with root
<misieq> i mean it actually does play movie, but i can't see it
<fritsch> misieq: ah, hehe
<fritsch> misieq: try mplay -vo x11 -ao alsa "datei.avi"
<mani_> i am looking for some help in improving my video performance... whenever i play a movie, in full screen mode, the video is not smooth...
<fritsch> misieq: just for "the record"
<fritsch> mani_: what is your graphics card?
<misieq> i think i should play it to "desktop" window... probably there is some x utility that can stream to some window...
<linuxkid2> misieq: more like pipe. is that what you're thinking?
<mani_> fritsch... i have a acer laptop... and i know that it shares the RAM for video ram.
<fritsch> mani_: okay, does "dri" work?
<misieq> linuxkid2: yeah, that was the word i was missing
<fritsch> mani_: glxgears -printfps how many fps do you get?
<misieq> linuxkid2: do you know one by accident?
<revolver> i'm new of kubuntu, help me!!...how can i do to start my installation downloaded?sorry for my inglish, correct me
<linuxkid2> misieq: nope
<mani_> fritsch: 316.945 FPS
<misieq> in #ubuntu i was told that there was xwinwrap, but it probably works only for accelerated servers like XGL which i don't have here...
<fritsch> mani_: mmh, was sagt: glxinfo |grep -i direct
<linuxkid2> revolver: what you got so far?
<fritsch> mani_: sorry *g* forgot about the language
<misieq> i think i'll just get xgl :)
<misieq> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mani_> fritsch: can you slow down a lil bit :)    if you tell me a command i can execute it and tell you the results
<linuxkid2> revolver, you there?
<fritsch> mani_: mmh yes, of course :-)
<mani_> fritsch: it says direct rendering: no
<revolver> yes, i'm here
<mani_> fritsch: and also: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<revolver> i'm italian
<linuxkid2> what have you done so far?
<fritsch> mani_: yes, okay, this i wanted to know
<linuxkid2> ooh, cool
<mani_> fritsch: are my settings okay ?
<revolver> what's mean what have you done so far?
<linuxkid2> what have you downloaded or burned?
<fritsch> mani_: think no
<fritsch> mani_: direct rendering is not enabled
<larson9999> DaSkreech: that was it.  thanks.  guess you must not need to do that in mandriva.
<mani_> fritsch: how do i go about enabling it ?
<DaSkreech> larson9999: What?
<DaSkreech> I forgot now :)
<revolver> a game wolfenstein et, i was a pro..and wine a tools for start windows program
<fritsch> mani_: please pastebin your xorg.conf and your lsmod list
<larson9999> DaSkreech: adding new users to audio group.  mandriva must take care of that or it isn't required
<fritsch> mani_: because i have to see the driver your X is using and if the dri modul is loaded
<mani_> dri
<DaSkreech> larson9999: RIght
<fritsch> mani_: direct rendering interface
<linuxkid2> revolver: huh? what's your problem?
<fritsch> mani_: be right back in approx 10 minutes (have to boot 2.6.18-rc4)
<revolver> ok sorry, my problem is : i don't know how to do for start my installation
<linuxkid2> revolver: what are you installing?
<revolver> my operating sistem? is kubuntu
<linuxkid2> so, you have a CD and are trying to install that?
<jellegan1> I am in the madwifi room right now too with my wpa issue.  man, it#s dead in there.
<jellegan1> no help so far at all.
<mani_> pastebin
<revolver> no, i have downloaded
<linuxkid2> you have kubuntu up and running?
<revolver> yes
<linuxkid2> revolver: then what is it that you want to install?
<arepie> anyone have a sample of boost.filesystem code for me to refer.. im having trouble only looking at the reference...
<revolver> is wolfenstein et and wine
<maxush> okay, i did a fresh install of kubuntu, then installed the ati drivers using automatic settings, then ran aticonfig, and reset, and now when i boot it gets stuck with the blue kubuntu logo and the blue loading bar, without showing any progress period. it also looks like it's accessing my cd-rom drive every couple of seconds or so
<linuxkid2> revolver: oh, wine. um, sorry I don't know. If it's a game, then you might be better served with Cedega.
<revolver> one is . bz2 and the other is . run.part
<linuxkid2> are you installing WINE with some tarball or apt?
<maxush> oh, and if i press ctrl+alt+del, it actually resets the computer
<revolver> ah, wine is a tools for start i don' know the means of tarball and apt
<linuxkid2> revolver: try "sudo aptitude install wine" to install wine.
<revolver> is tar.bz2
<revolver> ok i try
<linuxkid2> revolver: a tarball is an tar archive file. *.tar.bz2
<maxush> sorry, should i just leave?
<maxush> i also changed the root password :o
<linuxkid2> maxush, you want ctrl+alt+backspace to reset X, not ctrl+alt+del
<revolver> ok tks
<linuxkid2> revolver: you got wine now, but getting that game working is another matter.
<maxush> sorry, i was just saying that to show that the system is actually responding
<trappist> maxush: try hitting, say, ctrl-alt-f2 to get to a console window
<maxush> nothing
<trappist> then examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what may have gone wrong
<jellegan1> I am officially pulling my hair out.
<linuxkid2> or f1 through f6. they all console terminals
<trappist> maxush: in that case reboot, choose the recovery option at the grub menu, THEN check out your xorg log
<maxush> alright
<revolver> ok in teory it is runned
<trappist> maxush: you can escape from recovery mode to normal mode by saying 'exit' when you're done
<maxush> thanks
<linuxkid2> revolver: maybe. just try running the setup program for that game.
<linuxkid2> Anybody know anything about X Terminals?
<linuxkid2> XDMCP in particular?
<maxush> ah
<maxush> fatal server error: no screens found
<Jazon> sorry - gonna be tied up for a few hours..... l8r guys
<linuxkid2> Anybody know anything about X Terminals?
<linuxkid2> Anybody know anything about X Terminals?
<linuxkid2> XDMCP in particular?
<linuxkid2> oops
<pielgrzym> hello :)
<revolver> yes, thencks, there is only a problem, i don't know where is the file of program installed
<jellegan1> hi.
<pielgrzym> I'm using XFS for my linux partition. I've heard that if I edit a file on a XFS and have a reboot, this file gets corrupted. Is it true?
<linuxkid2> revolver: wine makes some kind of virtual C drive somewhere that you might be able to find.
<trappist> pielgrzym: no.  xfs is a journalized filesystem, specifically designed to prevent that.
<abattoir> pielgrzym: i use XFS, and havent encountered that problem, in fact i find XFS filesystems to be more stable when doing hard reboots
<revolver> ok
<DaSkreech> linuxkid2: What about them?
<abattoir> linuxkid2: try looking in ~/.wine
<jellegan1> anyone have any other suggestions for where to go for my WPA issue?
<abattoir> oops sorry, that was for revolver
<jellegan1> madwifi chat sucks.
<linuxkid2> DaSkreech: I just want to make an old Pentium into an X terminal, using XDMCP.
<linuxkid2> revolver: yeah, try ~/.wine
<DaSkreech> By X terminal do you mean a Thin client or an Xterm?
<linuxkid2> thin-client
<DaSkreech> Ahh look up LTSP
<linuxkid2> DaSkreech: what's that, briefly?
<revolver> ok it works
<revolver> tks tks
<pielgrzym> abattoir: so it's safe to use it for all linux partitions?
<DaSkreech> Linux Terminal Server Project. You run a server and then have a thin client on the client
<linuxkid2> !XDMCP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XDMCP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> pielgrzym: yes, however grub is know to have issues w/ it.
<linuxkid2> !LTSP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LTSP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pielgrzym> abattoir: I've heard that ReiserFS handles loads of small files better (faster) - should I make an ReiserFS partition for music?
<DaSkreech> !info ltsp
<ubotu> Package ltsp does not exist in dapper
<DaSkreech> Bah
<pielgrzym> abattoir: I use good old Lilo ;)
<DaSkreech> It ships by default no Edubuntu :)
<abattoir> pielgrzym: i'm pretty sure the performance diff. is not something that big that you'd notice...
<pielgrzym> abattoir: furthermore dumb me installed lilo on windows partition ;)
<abattoir> pielgrzym: then it should be good. :)
<linuxkid2> DaSkreeck: isn't edubuntu designed for that kind of thing?
<pielgrzym> abattoir: good to hear that :) thanks :)
<misieq> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DaSkreech> I would guess that's why it ships with it by default
<DaSkreech> Semi popular :)
<linuxkid2> might it be in there?
<secure> Hey everyone, is it possible to restore a computer to a basic Ubuntu installation without the CD?
<DaSkreech> larson9999: http://www.google.com/search?q=PS3+will+cure+cancer&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<DaSkreech> larson9999: Check out the Google hint :)
<pielgrzym> abattoir: thanks for help :) I'll stick to XFS then :)
<abattoir> pielgrzym: no problem :)
<maxush> arg
<zblach> quick question. I'm using a HP Pavilion notebook, and i've these quickplay keys. no chance I can bind them to launch mplayer/xmms?
<secure> Hey everyone, is it possible to restore a computer to a basic Ubuntu installation without the CD?
<DaSkreech> secure: Sure
<secure> That's great to know, but how?
<abattoir> zblach: should be possible...
<DaSkreech> secure: are you trying to get rid of Gnome or  KDE?
<Skrot> Better be gnome!! ;)
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Split!
<lnxkde> :p
<abattoir> zblach: you can use 'xev' to find the respective keycodes...
<lnxkde> DaSkreech:  how are you!?
<zblach> abattoir: what do I run to ... right. xev. thanks
<secure> Well, I have both on my computer, but I can't seem to get into them, I screwed something up with XGL/Compiz and I'm stuck with XFCE.....
<abattoir> zblach: then you should map them to the commands you need to execute...
<ubuntu> wooah why is the repo so damn slow
<zblach> abattoir: how? i have the keycodes, but how can I map 'em?
<revolver> by by!! tks
<ubuntu> just installing linux :D again
<abattoir> zblach: setkeycodes i think... i'll look it up, one sec...
<DaSkreech> secure: I forget how to do it with XFCE but try removing Glib
<misieq> how comes i don't have a gpg key for "http://kubuntu.org dapper Release" ? : NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<secure> Sorry, I'm new with the whole thing, what's Glib?
<josh___> i can't play mp3's
<misieq> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> misieq: technically, its not an 'official' repo. there are however instructions on every announce page(iirc) about how to add jr's key
<monkeybirhd> hi, how do i set up wifi for a dlink dwl-g510?
<fritsch> monkeybirhd: you could try ndiswrapper
<fritsch> monkeybirhd: if there are no nativ drivers
<fritsch> monkeybirhd: keep your windows driver "inf" handy and use the ndiswrapper tools
<abattoir> zblach: i think xbindkeys is what you need... xbindkeys is a GTK frontend which apparently eases the configuration
<fritsch> monkeybirhd:  ndiswrapper -i "inf files"
<RogueX> Can someone tell me how to get the date back on the panel?
<monkeybirhd> is ndiswrapper
<zblach> ndiswrapper included in dapper?
<monkeybirhd> installed
<abattoir> RogueX: do you have the clock?
<fritsch> zblach: yes of course
<monkeybirhd> ok
<fritsch> monkeybirhd: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<RogueX> abattoir: No not now..
<zblach> fritsch, so, um, without a network connection, how're you going to download it ;)
<abattoir> RogueX: ok, rt. click on the panel->Add applet->clock
<fritsch> zblach: if you can come in here, you can just get "the deb" file and install by hand?
<RogueX> abattoir: Ok I have the clock now.. how do I get date?
<abattoir> RogueX: if that doesnt have the date, rt. click on the clock->Configure clock->Check date...
<abattoir> 'check' the date checkbox
<RogueX> abattoir: That got it!  Thank you
<abattoir> RogueX: you're welcome :)
<maxush> thanks trappist, linuxkid
<RogueX> abattoir: I see you in here a lot helping.. you seem to really know this stuff! :)
<maxush> i just got back into kde :p
<DaSkreech> Welcome :)
<abattoir> RogueX: heh, if you think so :)
<mani_> fritsch: got a minute? i have all the info you need... while you were away i booted in winxp and found that i have SiS M760 GX card
<fritsch> mani_: uuh, mmmh don`t know of Sis DRI support?
<fritsch> mani_: you can try the "sis" module
<mani_> fritsch: how ?
<RogueX> abattoir:  I show that udp port 68 (tftp) is connected to the internal address any idea why?
<abattoir> RogueX: nope, i really know little about networking stuff :(
<fritsch> mani_: modprobe sis
<DaSkreech> So are we going to have a Kubuntu for PS3? :)
<abattoir> mani_: dont think dri is supported by the sis driver for your card...
<abattoir> DaSkreech: we can make one ;)
<DaSkreech> I know :)
<DaSkreech> Yay IBM :)
<abattoir> DaSkreech: anyways it runs linux, so switching distros shouldnt be hard :P
<mani_> abattoir, fritsch: first i got WARNING: Error inserting drm and then i got FATAL: Error inserting sis
<fritsch> abattoir: "no such device"?
<DaSkreech> Depends on if they lock the processorI guess
<abattoir> mani_: 'sudo modprobe sis' ?
<mani_> abattoir, fritsch, it also says operation not permitted
<fritsch> mani_: do it with sudo, as abattoir said
<abattoir> fritsch: i think it should be loaded by default...
<abattoir> ... the sis module.
<mani_> nothing... when i do modprobe it just comes back to the next line without any output
<abattoir> ok, that's good
<mani_> im so glad :)
<abattoir> mani_: do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<fritsch> abattoir: mmh, this asks a lot
<fritsch> abattoir: just changing "Driver" to "sis" and add sis to /etc/modules would do it?
<mani_> do you want to look at the xorg.conf file... it says "default video card" ec
<fritsch> mani_: yes what says: Driver there?
<abattoir> fritsch: it only asks two questions :P
<mani_> generic video card, driver: VESA
<fritsch> mani_: there is your problem
<fritsch> mani_: change this to "sis"
<mani_> how do i load SiS driver ?
<fritsch> mani_: if it works - cool, if not bad
<mani_> can i edit the file
<fritsch> i did not see abattoir -phigh
<fritsch> mani_: please do what he suggests ...
<fritsch> mani_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mani_> what does that scary looking command do ?
<abattoir> fritsch: ;)
<mani_> it reconfigures xserver does it ?
<abattoir> mani_: that'd give you a cream on blue screen... :P
<abattoir> mani_: which gives you options to choose your driver... which'd be sis in your case...
<mani_> ok... here goess... :)
<abattoir> and then choose your native resolution
<mani_> a window opened "debconf" it says "please enter a value for the entry" and "a null entry is not permitted"... i am not being allowed to press next
<mani_> also, there is no place to enter any value !
<mani_> on the konsole, it says "bad device, invalid or uninitialized input device 166"
<RogueX> Anyone know if you can start Kubuntu in Console mode first?
<abattoir> mani_: did you enter the exact command which i mentioned?
<heinkel_111> anyone knows if there are precompiled drivers for nvidia 570 chipset?
<heinkel_111> i have an asus m2n-sli motherboard
<heinkel_111> network does not function with dapper
<heinkel_111> seems like ethernet driver does not compute
<mani_> abattoir: yes i did copy and paste
<mani_> abattoir: when i ran the command, it printed a lot of error msgs on the console and then the "debian conf" window opened
<abattoir> mani_: could you pastebin those error messages?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<monkeybirhd> how do i install a package localy? the reason i need wifi is because i cant get wired internet.
<abattoir> monkeybirhd: 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb'
<monkeybirhd> ok
<DaSkreech> RogueX: Sup?
<RogueX> DaSkreech: Hay.  :)
<RogueX> Anyone know if you can start Kubuntu in Console mode first?
<DaSkreech> RogueX: What are you trying to do?
<mani_> abattoir: please check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21666
<RogueX> DaSkreech: I want to come up in console mode first then "startx" into Kubuntu.
<jujimufu> ok, so yesterday I downloaded GNOME to try it out, and along, it downloaded many other gnome-related packages.
<jujimufu> however, gnome's messed up my system, and I want to remove it, completely.
<jujimufu> any ideas how?
<fritsch> jujimufu: hehe
<Hawkwind> RogueX: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=556.0  <~~That's the how-to on my forums that I used to do what you want
<jujimufu> fritsch: well, it's messed up with KDM, my sound settings, X, everything. Any ideas?
<RogueX> Hawkwind: I will check it out now.  Thanks
<fritsch> jujimufu: mmmh, was it your computer i worked 3 hours to get dri working?
<fritsch> jujimufu: in Germany wie say: From Mistakes - we learn ...
<fritsch> jujimufu: how did you install gnome?
<fritsch> jujimufu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<abattoir> mani_: 'warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; no default X server'
<monkeybirhd> ok i installed the drivers with ndiswrapper, now what?
<fritsch> monkeybirhd: modprobe ndiswrapper
<jujimufu> fritsch: no, sudo apt-get install gnome
<fritsch> monkeybirhd: after that: iwlist ethX scan (where X is your wireless)
<abattoir> mani_: it seems to suggest that you run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'....
<jujimufu> fritsch: and yeah, that was me :)
<fritsch> jujimufu: mmh this won't f*ck up something
<mani_> abattoir: you mean without the sudo ?
<abattoir> mani_: or, as fritsch suggested, you can try changing all the instances of vesa to sis in /etc/X11/xorg.conf :P
<abattoir> mani_: with the sudo
<monkeybirhd> just type "modprobe ndiswrapper" in to a term
<DaSkreech> jujimufu: I think you can sudo aptitude remove some Gnome Lib to get rid of it
<monkeybirhd> ?
<abattoir> mani_: it asks a lot of questions... however if you dont know, just select the default value...
<fritsch> monkeybirhd: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<fritsch> monkeybirhd: ndiswrapper is the kernel "side" of the tools
<mani_> abattoir: so we are dropping the -phigh switch
<abattoir> mani_: when it comes to the bit about your X video driver, choose sis and then your resolution...
<fritsch> mani_: *g*
<abattoir> mani_: yes
<abattoir> fritsch: i have been wanting to ask you... what is *g* supposed to mean, btw?
<fritsch> abattoir: oh, that means a "smiling"
<fritsch> abattoir: they do it in icq to me ...
<abattoir> fritsch: hmmm ok.
<fritsch> abattoir: this is not irc style, right?
<fritsch> abattoir: so i try to stop it ;-)
<heinkel_111> hey fritsch!
<monkeybirhd> it just says "segmentation fault"
<fritsch> heinkel_111: moin
<fritsch> monkeybirhd: uuh
<abattoir> fritsch: well, i havent seen it before, was curious, so i asked, thats all :)
<fritsch> monkeybirhd: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<kasum> HI
<heinkel_111> fritsch: do you recall my network problem from 2 weeks ago (before my vacation)?
<DaSkreech> abattoir: It's short for *grin*
<heinkel_111> you tried to help me get dhcp working
<fritsch> heinkel_111: no, sorry - i only remember your name
<mani_> fritsch, abattoir: No X server known for your video hardware. when i click next it goes to the monitor settings...
<DaSkreech> I would suspect
<abattoir> DaSkreech: aah, ok :)
<fritsch> mani_: okay, edit by hand
<misieq_> errr.... how do i change res in xgl?
<fritsch> heinkel_111: does it work now?
<heinkel_111> fritsch: we concluded there might be some problem with the network drivers
<fritsch> heinkel_111: ja?
<RawSewage> misieq, is that panel grayed out
<heinkel_111> no it does not work
<heinkel_111> fritsch: you suggested some checks to find out if correct drivers were installes?
<misieq_> RawSewage: what panel?
<RawSewage> misieq, the monitor cp
<RawSewage> Settings , Peripherals
<misieq_> in kcontrol? i can't load display, there is some error
<RawSewage> Display
<RawSewage> yeah, in Compiz
<fritsch> heinkel_111: sorry, i don`t remember :-(
<heinkel_111> fritsch: i have a nvidia 570 based asus m2n-sli motherboard (this has onboard network)
<fritsch> heinkel_111: much has happened sinc then
<heinkel_111> ':)
<fritsch> heinkel_111: ah okay
<fritsch> heinkel_111: what modul does it use
* fritsch has fought against sky2 ... till 2.6.18-rc4
<heinkel_111> fritsch: modul?
<misieq_> RawSewage: in compiz? or in kcontrol?
<fritsch> heinkel_111: module
<fritsch> heinkel_111: which module is responsible for your network?
<heinkel_111> fritsch: don't completely understand question..software module or....
<RawSewage> misieq, the monitor control was messed up for me when I was running Compiz
<fritsch> heinkel_111: you need a kernel modul to load the hardware driver ...
<mani_> fritsch: there was only one line with "vesa" in xorg.conf... i changed to sis... any other changes ?
<fritsch> mani_: yes
<heinkel_111> fritsch: i have default amd64 6.06 installed
<fritsch> mani_: please add sis to /etc/modules, just into a new line
<fritsch> heinkel_111: what says: dmesg |grep -i eth
<misieq_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<monkeybirhd> it said "interface doesn't support scanning"
<fritsch> heinkel_111: what tells: dmesg |grep sky
<fritsch> mani_: after this you have to "restart" your xserver
<fritsch> mani_: if something goes wrong, just change the "sis" lines again
<fritsch> mani_: back to vesa
<heinkel_111> fritsch: dmesg |grep -i eth tells a lot of things ;)
<fritsch> heinkel_111: pleace pastebin them ... or send it to me via mail
<monkeybirhd> what should it be called if i have a wired internet card too?
<heinkel_111> fritsch: there are references to a forcedeth.c
<monkeybirhd> eth1?
<fritsch> heinkel_111: okay, cool! nforce driver
* fritsch flies to bed ...
* fritsch too much hacked last days ...
<monkeybirhd> hello?
<mani_> abattoir: i have made the changes fritsch told me about... now how do i restart my x-server... im guessing something like sudo /etc/X ....
<abattoir> mani_: the quickest way is Ctrl+Alt+Backspace....
<monkeybirhd> anybody?
<abattoir> mani_: 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' also does the trick
<apallo19> how do i make the extra buttons on my mouse work
<abattoir> monkeybirhd: what's the problem?
<mani_> abattoir: i pressed ctrl-alt-bksp... the screen flickered a lot and then i had to log in again... now, how do i know if everything is okay ?
<monkeybirhd> what should a wifi card be called (eth?) if it is the second net card?
<Dannilion> cos it's screwed up since Dapper
<Dannilion> but eth1
<Dannilion> do iwconfig to find out for certain though
<abattoir> mani_: if the restart was successful, then everything is ok, i guess :)
<monkeybirhd> eth0 is the 1st, whould this one be eth1
<monkeybirhd> ?
<abattoir> monkeybirhd: generally eth0 is for the ethernet interface(if detected), the wireless interface could be named anything, depending on the driver
<abattoir> monkeybirhd: could be eth1, could be wlan0 could be rausb0
<Dannilion> what one is listed as wireless when you do iwconfig?
<mani_> abattoir: but when i do a "glxinfo | grep -i direct" it says "direct rendering: NO"
<abattoir> monkeybirhd: which driver?
<Dannilion> mine is eth1, but used to be wlan0
<monkeybirhd> dwl-g510
<monkeybirhd> dlink
<abattoir> mani_: iirc, the sis driver does not support 3d acceleration, if that is what you are looking for.
<monkeybirhd> it says lo no wireless extensions
<monkeybirhd> eth0 no wireless extensions
<mani_> abattoir: im just trying to improve my video performance when i play movies
<abattoir> mani_: hmm, using the sis driver doesnt help?
<mani_> abattoir: lemme check
<wamd> Hi all.
<monkeybirhd> i just want wifi.
<Dannilion> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"DJS"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<Dannilion>  - first line of mine with wireless
<monkeybirhd> could it be "lo"
<josh___> whats the command to configure wine
<wamd> Just switched from Ubuntu to Kubuntu and I have a problem with a USB hard drive not being accessible by my regular user account though the shortcut on the desktop.
<wamd> I get the error "Could not enter folder /media/usbdisk"
<josh___> nobody knows how to configure wine?
<monkeybirhd> logging off...
<mani_> abattoir: it is great now ! the video is very smooth... without any pauses or breaks... thanks a ton :D
<abattoir> mani_: thank fritsch if you get the chance tomorrow :)
<mani_> abattoir:  i will ! thanks to you too... im logging off now... thanks again :)
<office> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<abattoir> mani_: no problem :)
<office> !antivir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about antivir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh___> oooh linux pwns windows yet again
<josh___> hey has anyone seen XGL *drool*
<office> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<aliasfred> i need to test xgl :)
<josh___> omg
<josh___> i want it
<josh___> NOW
<josh___> on ubuntu though
<josh___> thats why i wont get it, i dont like suse
<aliasfred> right now i need a profiler :)
<RawSewage> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<phreakys_> hello
<phreakys_> im in doubt about choosing ubuntu or kubuntu, and was hoping to get some advise here
<josh___> dont doubt
<josh___> its the easiest one i've ever used
<phreakys_> right now i have ubuntu installed(had kubuntu previously), but im not too happy about gnome
<phreakys_> yea, it looks great too
<tsdgeos> then go with kubuntu again
<josh___> you can convert to kde
<tsdgeos> as josh___ says no need to reinstall
<josh___> holy crap you can put xgl on here?
<phreakys_> wouldn't there be a problem with compiz/kde?
<Dannilion> open up Terminal
<Dannilion> type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<phreakys_> right now xgl/compiz is running perfectly under gnome
<Skrot> phreakys_: nah. Either you use gnome window decoration, or cgwd for decoration.
<josh___> i installed it but don't know how to use it
<Dannilion> log out, log back in with a KDE session
<Skrot> I've made a decoration for cgwd which resembles kubuntu's default colorscheme and smoothblend's buttons if anyone want it ;)
<phreakys_> i use cgwd, but...i tried xgl on kde and noticed it started in a window
<phreakys_> nice
<Skrot> ah, I'm not quite sure.. I use aiglx
<phreakys_> you have ati?
<josh___> are they gonna come out with an ubuntu that runs on xgl?
<josh___> instead of having to install xgl after?
<Skrot> I've got Intel i915 integrated graphics
<phreakys_> aha
<josh___> what graphics cards do u guys have?
<Skrot> josh___: Xorg is getting aiglx by default, so I guess Ubuntu Edgy will ship with both
<phreakys_> im still on fglrx with my ati
<phreakys_> ati x700
<Skrot> ah, no aiglx for you =)
<phreakys_> nope :-)
<Skrot> Should be just around the corner though
<phreakys_> by the way...would it be possible to have multiple wallpapers mapped on the compiz cube in kde?
<wamd>  I'm having an issue with a USB hard drive.  It's automounting, but it's not accessible by regular users.
<phreakys_> in gnome its kinda...impossible
<Skrot> I've got no idea, phreakys_
<Skrot> seems impossible
<Skrot> Perhaps because compiz/cgwd owns the viewports, not kwin/kdesktop or whatever =)
<phreakys_> yea, im not sure what makes the wallpaper happen on compiz
<phreakys_> yea, indeed
<phreakys_> would be a nice feature though
<Skrot> indeed
<Skrot> Both aiglx, xgl and compiz has some maturing to do :)
<aseigo> phreakys_: that's a compix issue, not a kde issue
<DaSkreech> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<aseigo> er, compiz
<Skrot> are you familiar with the project to add compositing to kwin, aseigo?
<phreakys_> yea, too bad its still not build in, but i love it allready
<DaSkreech> josh___: I don't know if it's legal to have a working XGL Distro
<aseigo> Skrot: i was there in trysil when seli added composition plugin support, yes
<aseigo> DaSkreech: if by "working" you mean "include the binary x drivers" in the context of "letting people download it off the 'net like that" then no
<phreakys_> ah well, ill put kubuntu in there. gnome sucks :)
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Is there another way to get it working?
<aseigo> well, binary x drivers aren't an issue (it's mit) it's the kernel bits
<aseigo> DaSkreech: right now? not well, no
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Well as it stands it can ship working for intel video cards
<phreakys_> ill be back in an hour or so ;-) laterz
<aseigo> DaSkreech: the newer ones once they hit the market in force, yeah
* aseigo notes that his laptop's vid card doesn't like xgl much
<aseigo> (intel)
<Skrot> aseigo: Right, but do you know if the project is still active/alive or if it's been abandoned?
<DaSkreech> Well I don't think that we care how many are out on the market or else we'd all be using Windows no?
<aseigo> Skrot: it's exactly where seli said it was left ... needing people to write plugins and do interesting graphicsy things
<aseigo> Skrot: kwin is apparently "plugin ready" but needs plugins
<Skrot> ah
<Ademan> is there any program that enumerates the available network interfaces? and then tells you which are working?
<aseigo> the funny thing is that i haven't heard this much hullaballoo over an x11 feature since aa text
<aseigo> and at least aa text was immediately and obviously useful
<aseigo> ;)
<abattoir> Ademan: ifconfig ??
<cybereden> Hi! I need to share my internet connection to my Palm Treo 650. My PC is connected to a router and router is connected to a DSL modem. Any ideas? Thanks! :)
<DaSkreech> aseigo: aa text is assume :)
<aseigo> Ademan: the network interfaces module in the control center
<Ademan> abattoir: yeah i just got told that, i'm gonna try it, i wanna write a little script that detects which network interfaces are available and then activates the correct one
<aseigo> Ademan: or if you want just info, kinfocenter
<aseigo> Ademan: or if you are using it, knetworkmanager
<BlackHand> cybereden: treo have bluetooth ? you can try to stablish ppp conection between linux and the treo, i use a similar system for my Tungsten T2 in my home
<aseigo> Ademan: you mean like knetworkmanager?
<spazz> death to the terminal and its damn errors, every SINGLE time i use it
<spazz> ive figured it out tho. its just that linux hates me.
<cybereden> BlackHand: how please? treo 650 have bluetooth yes.
<jujimufu> spazz: awwww... :D
<BlackHand> cybereden: you need bluetooth in your PC
<spazz> argh, nothing will install.
<spazz> apt-get broken
<spazz> dependency errors. all the time.
<spazz> just installed thislike 3 days ago
<Ademan> aseigo: i'm on straight ubuntu, so i don't know, i was reffering to a program in the userland sense, which doesnt depend on the Desktop Environment
<cybereden> BlackHand: i have everything, only setup is needed
<BlackHand> cybereden: or you can try with the usb cable
<BlackHand> ok
<aseigo> Ademan: networkmanager
<aseigo> Ademan: which has frontends of dbus, knetworkmanager and whatever the gnome binary is called
<abattoir> spazz: we could help you if you could actually pastebin some of those errors :)
<abattoir> !pastebin > spazz
<BlackHand> cybereden: http://atulchitnis.net/writings/palm-ppp.php
<BlackHand> and
<BlackHand> cybereden: this one is for usb cable, but works with bluetooth with few changes
<BlackHand> try first with the usb cable, and after this, try with bt
<spazz> I was loading pastbin before i came in here
<spazz> internet being SLOW
<cybereden> ok thanks BlackHand
<spazz> had to use it a bunch yesturday lol
<spazz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21668
<cybereden> :)
<abattoir> !info libmono0
<ubotu> libmono0: libraries for the Mono JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 762 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<Catull> hi :)
<spazz> aargh, linux = broken lol
<BlackHand> cybereden: after u can try this http://www.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/s.zachariadis/btpalmlinux.html
<BlackHand> y use the first one with some changes for my conection via bt, but this second one works too
<cybereden> BlackHand: which one's the easiest?
<Catull> DaSkreech: back again ;)
<BlackHand> cybereden: both ones are easier, the first one is for usb-cable (more faster to setup) the second one is for bt (take a little more time to setup, but is not complicated)
<DaSkreech> Catull: Hello
<heno> basic question: can konq be configured to let me move a file from one window to another by default (and not pop up the context menu)?
<cybereden> BlackHand: bluez is already installed as default. i can even send/receive files already but need inet connection
<BlackHand> cybereden: then the second one
<heno> (and without holding shift)
<cybereden> BlackHand: i use dapper by the way. and rfcomm is not installed for some reason
<Catull> DaSkreech: got time for some questions? ;)
<DaSkreech> I don't knowAsk and lets see
<slougi> is there a way to make album art work with ipods in amarok?
<Catull> DaSkreech: k.. was here 2 days before and wanted to install kubuntu and got stuck with the partition problems... MagicPartition vs gparted... remember that?
<slougi> according to the amarok wiki it should work, and I checked that libgpod is linked to gdkpixbuf which is required. currently using amarok 1.4.1 from the official packages
<DaSkreech> Catull:Yes
<Catull> DaSkreech: now the question... i dont know why, but now would Mpart allow me to give 9gig for ext3 and 1 gig for swap (last time only 7^^) go on with mpart or start the livecd and go on with gparted?
<josh___> novell posted the source code for xgl
<josh___> so everyone must be working on it now
<Catull_Mac> -.-
<DaSkreech> Catull: Go with Mpart and reboot to make sure that the space has been made. Do you know how to use Disk manager?
<Catull> DaSkreech: to be honest: no -.-
<Catull> quitting here...
<Catull_Mac> ...and staying tuned here
<deoptima> anyone have a fix for the crazy mouse issue on a touchpad?
<zblach> wireless optical via usb
<zblach> is there a way to check if a process is already running?
<intelikey> well i got my kernel down to 1.8m  i could prolly trim some more off of it. but i think i'll see how it performs as is.
<intelikey> zblach ps
<zblach> kinda like ps -A | grep (process)
<intelikey> pidof name
<pavel_> hi everyone
<zblach> i'm xbindkeysing, and i don't want to accidentally launch multiple instances of gmplayer
<intelikey> pidof blah || blah
<zblach> what does that do?
<intelikey> what did you ask about
<zblach> pidof gmplayer || gmplayer
<intelikey> yep
<zblach> so, what does || mean?
<intelikey> man bash    can explain it for you.
<intelikey> || is the oppisite of &&
<pavel_> I've got a problem: when I execute fglrx 8.28.8 I have an error: Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8...Extraction failed.
<intelikey> looks like a bad dl pavel_
<intelikey> md5 it ?
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: Ok Where are you now?
<pavel_> what si dl ?
<intelikey> down load
<pavel_> what is dl?
<zblach> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> np zblach
<pavel_> I downloaded it from www.ati.com
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: mpart is about to run the partition 8% -.-
<intelikey> so md5 it  against their check sum     assuming they provide one
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Want to  find Disk Manager?
<Catull_Mac> yes
<Catull_Mac> for sure :)
<pavel_> may be problem in OS?
<secure> how can I restore my computer to the way that it was when I first installed Ubuntu if I don't have the CD?
<intelikey> pavel_ you following the wiki ?
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pavel_> Yep.
<Bbetto> the kmenu is gone
<pavel_> I used http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Wendelin> I upgraded KDE to 3.5.4. What me now a bit annoys, that after the upgrade kpersonalizer pops up each time after logging in. How do I prevent kpersonalizer asking me after logging in?
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: Control Panel _> Adminstrative Tools
<DaSkreech> Umm
<intelikey> secure rm -r $HOME ;mkdir $HOME ;cp /etc/skel/.* $HOME         note that you need to use full path rather than the verable $HOME  because you will have to sudo mkdir and chown it      all local customization is in $HOME
<DaSkreech> Computer Managerment?
<DaSkreech> Mangement
<intelikey> again i caution.   that's a sketch  not a copy and paste command.
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: i?m still waiting for Mpart to finisch the partition job :(
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: Ohhh it's REboot CD?
<intelikey> secure you can use your file browser to rm things in $HOME  make sure it's displaying hidden
<Bbetto> my panel is gone
<pavel_> intelikey, that manual is correct? I mean that did toy install your driver with that how-to?
<Bbetto> i need see it again
<Bbetto> how?
<pavel_> /did you..
<intelikey> pavel_ ?
<intelikey> Bbetto [alt] +[f2]      run kicker
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: no .. mpart asked me to reboot and before xp could start it opened a "blue" window telling me being about to partionate... not able to do something els on that pc... i?m sitting here on my old powerboobk ;)
<intelikey> kicker
<pavel_> I can try it, but is it right?
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: Ahh Ok Coolness That makes perfect sense
<Catull_Mac> ;)
<intelikey> pavel_ for ati ?    i have nvidia so idk.   but it's the "official" *buntu way.
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: maybe this time everything will come to place
<Catull_Mac> ;)
<Bbetto> i try run kicker but nothig hapend
<pavel_> ok.
<DaSkreech> Yeah we will just make sure that the partitions are thenre first
<intelikey> Bbetto you didn't type "run kicker" did you.    i mean to run the command "kicker"
<DaSkreech> There first
<Bbetto> yes
<Bbetto> is taht i made
<intelikey> i don't use pannels.    heck i don't even use a gui.
<pavel_> ok. what does fakeroot mean?
<DaSkreech> !fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.6ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 91 kB, installed size 376 kB
<intelikey> fakeroot is an app
<pavel_> it worked when I add
<pavel_>    3.
<pavel_>       fakeroot sh ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<pavel_>     *
<intelikey> nice.   so only root can exec that.    learn something new every day.
<Bbetto> i don't see my panel
<pavel_> Of cource I add sudo
<pavel_> Of course I add sudo
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: So what have you been up to?
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: hehe... 54% .. thats it...
<intelikey> Bbetto if you can't get there anyother way.  just hit [alt] +[ctrl] +[backspace] 
<Catull_Mac> i think i?m starting to hate mpart^^
<cybereden> !Ibon US__BIF_NAKED.MPG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ibon US__BIF_NAKED.MPG - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> What did it do?
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: its f****** slow :(
<intelikey> oh the 54% bug    :)
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: it's trying to move the Windows swap file? Maybe
* Catull_Mac tries to stay cool... in the end it?s for a good reason... kubuntu...
<intelikey> oooo should rm that sucker first.
<pavel_> strange. I read that people installed this driver to their *buntu
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: oh sorry... actually no real problem the process is going on... 62% ;)
<DaSkreech> Good
* Potus is away: Away at the moment
<Catull_Mac> only a "bit" slow
<intelikey> well it's not the 54% bug after all
<Catull_Mac> lol
<pavel_> :)
<intelikey> what card you got pavel_?  (just curious)
<pavel_> I've got 9200 mobility
<intelikey> mmm
<DaSkreech> ?me whistles and Juggels Vista Cds
<pavel_> It's very big problem for me, because I tried a lot of time to install ati driver and still haven't did this
<intelikey> /me
<DaSkreech> >_<
<pavel_> I think problem is that is "mobility" card
<intelikey> maybeee sew
<Frederick> folks quanta package for x86 is broken =/
<intelikey> hmmmm another official update that hoses things ?
<intelikey> Frederick what do you mean broken and have you filed a bug report ?
<Frederick> inc|freaky, Ive not filled it yet, broken = runs once and now siegvigs
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> what's the major/minor on hdb ?
<intelikey> anyone ?
<joseph> hi i need to develop stuff with winbind and i need the dev files for whatever kubuntu packages files such as winbindd_nss.h
<joseph> what would the package name be?
<joseph> thanks in advance, joseph
<intelikey> joseph apt-cache [search,show]  <blaw>
<intelikey> apt-cache search winbind
<joseph> joseph@reborn:/usr/include$ apt-cache search winbindd_nss.h
<joseph> joseph@reborn:/usr/include$ apt-file search winbindd_nss.h
<joseph> i don't see anything m8
<joseph> i tried your other suggestion as well
<joseph> intelikey: are you there?
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: wohooooo... seems to be over... now should i boot from the livecd?
<intelikey> joseph just showing you how to search the package database.    normally there will be -dev packages show up.   not for winbind though
<cutepinkbunnies> hello
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: No reboot and Go into windows
<cutepinkbunnies> anyone know of an application for kubuntu that will allow straight C++ programming for terminal (non-gui or gui)?
<Catull_Mac> i am
<joseph> yeah, so how would i get them?
<joseph> i will try asking in #samba, but it's deader than a doorknob
<joseph> cutepinkbunnies: vim + g++?
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: i am in windows :)
<cutepinkbunnies> ok g++ is GUI right?
<intelikey> joseph kdevelop might pull in all the kde stuff you need.    as for the file you named. "winbindd_nss.h"  check the source package of winbind    i really don't know
<cutepinkbunnies> and vim?
<DaSkreech> Control Panel -> Adminstrative Tools -> Computer management
<joseph> cutepinkbunnies: have you developed in C++ before?
<cutepinkbunnies> I'd like something like Codewarrior Pro
<joseph> cutepinkbunnies: g++ == C++ compiler of the GNU Compiler Collection
<josh___> whats that firewall for linux?
<josh___> oooh firestartedr
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: umm.. xp asks me 2 reboot cause new hardware and change in the system^^
<intelikey> joseph be sure and install build-essential  if you havent already
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: :-P
<intelikey> josh___ it's iptables
<pavel_> sorry, how I can connect to another channel?
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: Check my thing first
<intelikey> josh___ or the older ipchains
<pavel_> I use konversations
<DaSkreech> pavel_: /join #chan
<intelikey> firestarter is just a configuration tool for iptables
<DaSkreech> Or if you want to be reaaaaaly lazy type the #channelname then click on it
<shane_> Hey i got a question about mp3's. How would I go about finding a room to ask in as to not be off topic?
<pavel_> #ubuntu-ru
<DaSkreech> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<cutepinkbunnies> joseph: I was looking for something comprable to CodeWarrior Pro from Metaworks I think
<joseph> sorry, cutepinkbunnies my connection is selectively dropping packets, if you said anything i didn't get it, my condolences
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: Found it?
<cutepinkbunnies> np
<cutepinkbunnies> intelikey suggested kdevelop, is that like codewarriorpro joseph
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: no... i have 2 find your description.... matching 2 german names -.-
<DaSkreech> Ahh :-)
<Catull_Mac> :/
<DaSkreech> !de > Catull_Mac :)
<intelikey> what's the major/minors on hdb someone ?    is it 3,64  ?
<DaSkreech> !de > Catull_Mac
<DaSkreech> Stupid Bot :)
<Bbetto> hi, my panel desaper
<Catull_Mac> daskreech cool -.-
<intelikey> can't grin at the bot DaSkreech   hehhe
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Get Seveas to work on the facial recognition
<Bbetto> i don't see my panel and all the menus like kmenu, home, etc
* Ubugtu grins at DaSkreech
<intelikey> DaSkreech put Bbetto's kicker back in gear for him/her
<intelikey> :)
<Bbetto> ?????
<intelikey> Bbetto the app that produces the pannel is called 'kicker'
<intelikey> in kde that is
<soulrider> hi everyone
#kubuntu 2006-08-26
<intelikey> soulrider
<Bbetto> but kcker don run
<soulrider> yes intelikey
<Bbetto> i don't know why
<moo> hi
<intelikey> Bbetto i don't either.   you can run kcontrol and see about the settings on the pannel
<moo> when ill type ./Configure i get the message "Your system does nat have 'cc' installed
<soulrider> you need a C compiler
<soulrider> sudo apt-get install gcc
<moo> oh
<moo> k
<intelikey> moo that's nice,  got any questions ?
<soulrider> you might also wanna do sudo apt-get install c++
<soulrider> sorry
<soulrider> g++
<Parkotron> Does anyone here know much about powernowd?
<intelikey> but moo what you want to install is    build-essential
<soulrider> that too
<soulrider> but i dont think it uncludes g++ and gcc
<moo> oO
<soulrider> moo
<moo> sry im new to linux
<soulrider> do this
<soulrider> sudo apt.get install build-essential
<soulrider> if ./configure still fails
<soulrider> do
<intelikey> it's a meta package that depends on many things you need including gcc
<soulrider> sudo apt-get install gcc
<soulrider> and sudo apt-get install g++
<moo> allready typed g++
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<moo> apt-get install g++
<soulrider> damn, i gotta go
<soulrider> ill be back later
<soulrider> see ya!
<moo> bye
<intelikey> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<intelikey> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Eh?
<intelikey> DaSkreech nothing.    oh wait.   isn't there a right click on the desktop menu that allows for add pannel ?
<intelikey> is add panel in that menu ?
<Parkotron> I have an AMD Athlon64 3000+ with two possible clock speeds: 1000MHz and 1800MHz. CPU stepping worked out of the box on Breezy, but the processor nevers slows down on Dapper. powernowd is running and it properly identifies my processor including the available frequencies, but no throttling occurs. Does anyone have any ideas?
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: What's going on?
<moo> hm
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Huh?
<moo> hm...   /usr/src is empty
<moo> where is the kubuntu Linux Kernel sourc directory?#
<cutepinkbunnies> ok so how do I run kdevelop?
<TheGateKeeper> My pannel menu is on right click K button
<intelikey> moo  did you install the source ?
<moo> i only install from live cd and get some apps
<osh_> cutepinkbunnies: from the menu?
<cutepinkbunnies> osh_: I don't see it on the menu :(
<DaSkreech> intelikey, Catull_Mac: Ooops Gotta go
<moo> must i download the kernel soruce and unpack it in /usr/src/linux/ ?
<osh_> cutepinkbunnies: I think it's under "Development" or something.
<cutepinkbunnies> ya there is no development on my menu :(
<intelikey> cutepinkbunnies things don't instantly appear in the menu    but it should show up there within a few minutes after it's installed.
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: thx a lot so far
<cutepinkbunnies> ahh
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: Sure Did you find what I was talking about?
<osh_> cutepinkbunnies: or just type kdevelop3 in any console. that'll start it.
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: im abaout to ask some krauts ;)
<moo> someone help me plz ^^  i only want to get my wlan drivers working on ubuntu
<intelikey> moo apt-get install linux-source    but it's the ubuntu package there is newer source at kernel.org  or some place
<DaSkreech> All right well When you get to disk management then check to make sure that the two paritions have been created. If they are then reboot with the CD :)
<intelikey> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<moo> thx
<cutepinkbunnies> omfg
<DaSkreech> intelikey: If Catull_Mac goes awry see if you can help with the alternate CD
<cutepinkbunnies> the thing launches then dissapears
<Catull_Mac> daskreech: you?re great... it seems i will come here more often
<m`kay_ubunux> guten abend
<moo> hi
<m`kay_ubunux> hi all
<DaSkreech> Catull_Mac: Please do :0
<Catull_Mac> :D
<intelikey> i'll answer questions as honestly as humour will allow
<m`kay_ubunux> i have a big problem to install my ati radeon 9800. who would me help please
<intelikey> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Catull_Mac> hehe... that?s fine... it seems they don?t understand my problem at kubuntu-de ^^
<osh_> cutepinkbunnies: how'd you install it?
<m`kay_ubunux> /join #kubuntu-de
<intelikey> Catull_Mac that was for m`kay_ubunux
<m`kay_ubunux> intelikey: :-(
<spazz> argh what is the easiest way to get a file from someone on windows
<spazz> like 4mb file
<Catull_Mac> thats what i thought
<osh_> m`kay_ubunux: What's the problem?
<drbreen> spazz: make a smb share
<drbreen> spazz: then opint konqueror to it
<intelikey> spazz rsync maybe
<osh_> m`kay_ubunux: I've got a card like that and it works fine. I don't do proprietary drivers though.
<moo> where the source is now stored?
<spazz> Well, he has AIM and I have ... this pos that doesnt do file transfers like a normal porgram should.
<spazz> So, I was thinking file upload website, but argh cant find a good one
<m`kay_ubunux> how can i remove the proprietary drivers and install the others?
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<intelikey> larson9999 most of the time.
<cutepinkbunnies> osh_: I installed via KDE
<cutepinkbunnies> not a single frikin thing works
<osh_> m`kay_ubunux: it comes with the free drivers if you don't specifically add the ati-drivers.
<larson9999> Catull_Mac: still at it?  i'm guessing the mac on your nick means you don't have linux working yet?
<osh_> cutepinkbunnies: Installed through adept?
<cutepinkbunnies> osh_: yes
<pierreth> hello
<osh_> cutepinkbunnies: remove it and reinstall it. Perhaps something went wrong during installation.
<pierreth> how can i mark a message as spam in kontact?
<linuxkid2> hi
<intelikey> i'm of the firm impression that one should never update software unless there is something seriously wrong with what he's got.     updates are for people that like to twitter tinker and fiddle with the system all time.
<linuxkid2> maybe, but I say people who use edgy are that way
<crimsun> (some of kinda have to use edgy since we, well, make it?)
<larson9999> intelikey: or if there is a new feature that he wants, or if there is a security concern, or the wind is blowing in the right direction
<Catull_Mac> larson9999: hi :)  ummm just finished partitioning with mpart ;)
<crimsun> some of us, rather.
<linuxkid2> cool
<intelikey> Q. 'what so linux users do?'    A. 'they install software.'
<intelikey> s/so/do/
<linuxkid2> intelikey: you should at least have the security repos enabled.
<intelikey> linuxkid2 why ?   can you hack my box ?
<drbreen> intelikey: unlikely, but security is GOOD !
<linuxkid2> intelikey: I can't, but I don't know how. It's just good practice.
<larson9999> intelikey: i don't install any more in linux than i did in windows.  i used mostly OSS in windows too but the difference there is windows has a security patch or 2 just about everyday so i have to upgrade
<linuxkid2> it's not as critical as when you use windows by any means, but still...
<intelikey> drbreen linuxkid2 better to have everything working, than to have security that doesn't run....
<linuxkid2> I've yet to have an upgrade break anything. I kind of missed that problem X upgrade.
<intelikey> larson9999 no doubt   :)
<drbreen> intelikey: it is not likely that security will break your system
<drbreen> intelikey: your thinking in monopoly$oft dimensions ;)
<intelikey> drbreen should i point at the last two weeks track record    :)
<linuxkid2> you want security and usabillity, then use the stable version of Debian
<himanika> #theone serv
<drbreen> yeah debian stable for the win !
<drbreen> i probably missed the x server break too
<crimsun> I intentionally missed it by running Edgy.
<intelikey> linuxkid2 by all means.  but i didn't want to spam the channel with advertizements.....
<linuxkid2> I never used it, sorry :-(
<drbreen> or use stable and secure SLACKWARE !!!111
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: i boot now from the livecd
<linuxkid2> yeah slack. ha ha!
<intelikey> crimsun you rascle
<intelikey> :)
<drbreen> i stared with slackware. told me many things 'bout linux usage und unix systems in general
<drbreen> started
<linuxkid2> I might try gentoo one of these days.
<drbreen> now im at (k|x)ubuntu
<drbreen> use koroora - gentoo for whimps
<intelikey> Catull_Mac i haven't been keeping track of what you have done   could you give me a breif 1. 2. 3.  on what you've done ?
<drbreen> <linuxkid2> use koroora - gentoo for whimps
<linuxkid2> Does it work on semi-old hardware as well as Gentoo?
<drbreen> linuxkid2: koroora is just precompiled gentoo stuff - so that it does not take 3 days to set up a system
<drbreen> linuxkid2: you can then use it as gentoo
<linuxkid2> I thought the point of gentoo was the fact that things had to compile.
<linuxkid2> ?
<linuxkid2> for speed and customizability.
<pierreth> someone knows how to import from thunderbird to kontact?
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: got the partitions running finally (was a long way) and i?m about to install kubuntu from the livecd i?ve dloaded...i?m new 2linux.. absolute n00b^^
<drbreen> Catull_Mac: dont use kde if you are new to linux - it will eat your brain when you try to configure every little bit of your UI
<Catull_Mac> o_O
<intelikey> Catull_Mac ok i'll try to answer any questions you ask.   ready to boot the live cd ?
<pierreth> drbreen: i am new to linux and kde is perfect for me
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: already done that
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> see the install to hard drive icon
<springman> what is a good FTP client?
<Catull_Mac> i?m  working on win and mac now for years drbreen ;)
<drbreen> pierreth: the last three ppl i told to install kubuntu configured the shit out of it.
<Ballistik> gFTP
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: yep.. i?ll klick it
<intelikey> springman cli  ncftp
<drbreen> <springman> konqueror is a good ftp client ?
<Sanne> springman: konqueror, kftpgrabber
<drbreen> i should suggest slackware and fluxbox to linux newbs
<springman> I am used to filezilla, is any of those comperable?
<drbreen> that would be fun
<pierreth> drbreen: it takes some to get around, may be so good for unexperienced users
<intelikey> konqueror is your friend
<pierreth> drbreen: some time
<Sanne> springman: I found kftpgrabber a bit similar. Just try all of them :)
<springman> gotcha! I am getting them now...
<springman> Where in konqueror do I find FTP client? is it like internet exploder where you just right click and login?
<drbreen> pierreth: but when they found out everything is configurable they started to ask me about it - and i couldnt resit: ther went my weekend
<drbreen> springman: type ftp://theadress.tld in adress input field
<drbreen> ?
<intelikey> Catull_Mac at the point where it asks about automatic or manual partitioning  manual
<pierreth> drbreen: what kind of people have you as friend? ;-)
<springman> drbreen: i got it thanks!
<Sanne> springman: in konqueror, you can use the profile "file-management" (or similar) with two panes. Connect to a ftp site with ftp://username@ftp.server.name. When connected, add the address to your bookmarks.
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: i?m at the point of the installtion (step5')...
<Catull_Mac> ummm k ;)
<intelikey> k
<springman> Sanne: awesome, does any feature like that exist in firefox?
<drbreen> pierreth: fat girls in pink clothes who name their laptop "bitch" ?
<intelikey> read carefully what it's askeing about mount points and formatting Catull_Mac
<intelikey> don't want to format something with data on it.
<Sanne> springman: you can browser ftp sites in firefox, but it's not an ftp client per se.
<drbreen> springman: no. firefox is for nooobs - konqueror is TEH BROWSER (tm)
<springman> Sanne: i thought not..
<drbreen> springman: konqueror does everything and more
<draik> firefox can ftp... get the extension "FireFTP"
<Sanne> springman: there might be an extension for it, however. I *think* I once saw one, but I might be mistaken.
<pierreth> i have almost no help in kubuntu, how can i install it?
<springman> hahaha.a...wow...TEH, first time i've seen that in here! I always ask my techs "whats TEH STATUS"!
<drbreen> draik: yeah but konqueror does it OUT OF TEH BOX !
<drbreen> springman: your techs ?
<intelikey> konqueror is like less and mc and lynx all in one    lol
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: i?m now at the point where he realized my partitions...here is nothing to do for me, is it?
<draik> drbreen, I'
<springman> drbreen: i own a voice,video,data networking company
<springman> oceanlan.com =P
<draik> drbreen, I'm just used to firefoxe
<draik> wtf is up with extra letters and my cut-off statements today???
<drbreen> which wicked criminal did make the konqueror "show files size graphically"-mode ?
<intelikey> Catull_Mac only make sure it lists them correctly and isn't marked for formatting  anything that is data rich.
<Catull_Mac> k
<intelikey> watch the check boxes on the left side
<drbreen> springman: and what to the techs say ?
<intelikey> right
<intelikey> right side
<intelikey>  my other left
<springman> drbreen: of course they call me a n00b and laff!
<drbreen> hrhr
<Frederick> how do I install realpayer?
<Frederick> player
<drbreen> springman: the would if TEH STATUS werent in caps !
<Sanne> drbreen: where's this option for graphical file sizes?
<drbreen> frderick: real player is evil.
<springman> drbreen: trust me, i am not the smartest person in my company..i dont need to be =) they do all the heavy brain lifting for me
<springman> drbreen:
<springman> whoops..fat finger
<larson9999> i like arachne but there is no linux version that's uptodate and it is missing some features
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: k no box checked at the main partition (with xp on it) check box for swap, but none for ext
<springman> BTW everyone...gFTP is cool.
<intelikey> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<draik> !FTP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FTP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<drbreen> sanne: i dont know where - i enabled it xome day accidentally, laughed a lot and disabled it
<springman> oooh...i forgot about pure-ftp..i've used that in the past
<intelikey> Catull_Mac i think you'll have to let it format the root partition  that   ext3  /    or it wont install
<drbreen> larson9999: what does arachne ?
<drbreen> intelikey: plz use reiser3 - its cooler and faster and stuff
<intelikey> fs type is optional
<Sanne> drbreen: haha, yeah, one of those features somewhere deep in the configs :). I still like to see it, will look around, thanks.
<intelikey> drbreen no thank.  ext3 is reliable
<drbreen> intelikey: it is, but it is sooooo... standard ?
<drbreen> sanne: good luck !
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: k  - mount point for xp= /media/hdal1 for swap=swap for ext3=/media/hda5  <--- change this one 2  "/"?
<springman> what is the equivilent of notepad in nix?
<talljon84> I'm looking to reimage my machine and trying to decide whether to use Kubuntu or Ubuntu.  For the purposes of XGL, which will work better and be more stable?
<Sanne> drbreen: thanks :)
<springman> !notepad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notepad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<larson9999> drbreen: it's a lightweight graphical webrowser that used to have a *nix and dos version.  now there is just a dos version.
<intelikey> yes Catull_Mac
<jmarimo> Hello I am looking to install firefox browser on ubuntu and am having problems, i have already downloaded the software and it's a tar file, can anyone assist with instructions, many thanks
<drbreen> springman: mousepad
<intelikey> Catull_Mac that is the only ext3   right ?
<springman> jmarimo: use Adept, it will make your life easier!!
<Catull_Mac> right
<drbreen> springman: there are several better editors with synthax highlighting and stuff but no one except mousepad has so few features
<springman> jmarimo: it is trickey from what i saw with cli
<intelikey> Catull_Mac yes make it /
<jmarimo> i have already tried adept but the firefox software is not listed there
<intelikey> and tick the format box for it.
<Catull_Mac> i?ve done it already ;)
<Sanne> springman: in KDE, a simple text editor is kwrite, kate is more advanced
<springman> drbreen: thanks for the tip..is there a notepad++ type of thing?
<intelikey> Catull_Mac is installing ?
<larson9999> XE - the best text editor!  the editor debate never gets old.  or has been too old for far too long
<GameOver69> hey guys everytime i try to run frostwire i get this error:  runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<jmarimo> sorry, actually it's listed but it;s greyed out, any ideas??
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: is about 2
<LeeJunFan> isn't firefox installed by default?
<springman> jmarimo: it should be...
<intelikey> 5
<intelikey> 4
<intelikey> 3
<larson9999> jmarimo: it's mozilla-firefox in adept.  but i think it's not the newer version
<springman> jmarimo: search mozilla-firefox
<intelikey> 2
<Skrot> 1
<intelikey> :)
<Catull_Mac> 0,9
<Catull_Mac> 0,89
<Catull_Mac> 0,88
<intelikey> lol
<Catull_Mac> the pc crushed.. bluescreen... o_O
<springman> LeeJunFan: No, firefox is not in kubuntu by design..konqueror is built in broswer
<jmarimo> i have just seached mozilla-firefox but its not listed
<Ballistik> look for firefox
<intelikey> wouldn't surprise me Catull_Mac    i have never learned to like the *buntu installer
<Catull_Mac> just kidding ;)
<jmarimo> That is correct, Konqueror is the default, but how can I install firefox
<Ballistik> Look for firefox in adept, synaptic
<Ballistik> Or just use the command "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<intelikey> jmarimo sudo apt-get install firefox     dude.
<GameOver69> what is better adept or synaptic?
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: i want to get rid of xp cause its instable and you tell me you?re not surprised o_O  (ok, it was abad joke... )
<Ballistik> I like synaptic better
<Sanne> jmarimo: you can even search for a package on packages.ubuntu.com, to see what's it called and which respoitory it's in.
<Ballistik> But they're both good
<GameOver69> what are the differences
<Sanne> GameOver69: I like Synaptic better because it keeps logs of my installs.
<intelikey> Catull_Mac ah ha humour can some times bite the hand that types it     :))))
<Catull_Mac> ooh ooh *scared*
<intelikey> GameOver69 one is gnome default and the other is kde default
<GameOver69> intelikey, oh snyaptic is gnome?
<intelikey> it's the default package manager in gnome  (ubuntu)
<Sanne> GameOver69: ah yes, Synaptic needs Gnome libs, which you would have to install extra if you're using KDE.
<intelikey> where adept is the default in kde (kubuntu)
<LeeJunFan> um, if firefox is not on the desktop CD and someone installs from that won't main repos be set to that CD, and therefore not have firefox in main?
<GameOver69> i see.... does anyone know how to install java 6 in kubuntu and use as default?
<intelikey> LeeJunFan no
<intelikey> breezy was the last release (afik) that used a cd repo
<pierreth> how can i use the stocking bar?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: okay - good to know.
<springman> GameOver69: good question..i wanna know myself
<pierreth> i am not able to put something in it
<GameOver69> haha
<intelikey> !repos LeeJunFan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repos LeeJunFan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GameOver69> there ahs to be a way
<intelikey> !repos > LeeJunFan
<Sanne> intelikey: what do you mean? You can always add a cd to your sources.list to use as a repository.
<intelikey> Sanne you can add.  the installer doesn't
<Sanne> intelikey: hm, I think the text installer does. I can't remember to have put it in myself. Good to know the Live CD installer doesn't, thanks.
<intelikey> Sanne the alternate install cd or dvd might.    dvd probably   idk  i only have shipit cd's   dialup.
<intelikey> can't go around dl'ing cd's on dialup no can i ?      huh ?   huh ?   tell me !
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> s/no/now/
<Sanne> intelikey: I will pay attention tomorrow, Kubuntu install is planned for my dearest :). We will use the alternate CD.
<Sanne> :)
<intelikey> k  you can leave me a message if im not here  /msg mesgserv help
<intelikey> i'd like to know about the alternate      actually i'd like to have a copy   hehe
<jmarimo> Hie, I have downloaded firefox but trying to install it via sudo apt-get install firefox*.deb am getting this error message
<jmarimo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jmarimo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<intelikey> err is it nickserv
<Sanne> intelikey: I like it better, maybe I'm too old...
* intelikey bets Sanne is still a pup.   
<intelikey> broke 50 yet ?
<Sanne> intelikey: I can leave a message with nickserv? Cool. Will do.
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, the command is sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<springman> so how can I play .WMV files on kaffeine? or should I just use VLC?
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago i guess that depends on what you want to do  no?
* Sanne bets intelikey would be in for a biiiig surprise if told THE TRUTH
<Admiral_Chicago> if you want to install a deb that is how i do it
<Sanne> oh. 50. Not yet :)
<Admiral_Chicago> also, make sure you aren't sudo and doing something else
<drbreen_> springman: use vlc. kaffeine and totem are utter crap.
<Tokeiito> how to make in Konversation 2lines of bars?
<intelikey> jmarimo one of three thing least likely first.  1 your sudo is broke 'not in admin group'   2, you didn't try it as root 'sudo it'   3 another package manager frontend is running 'close adept or the automatic updater'
<springman> drbreen: I have noticed...they are ok, but nowhere near VLC
<springman> I used VLC in winblows..never on kubuntu..
<springman> i am installing now
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago yeah that works.  i enter it in mc and run the install script usually.
<Sanne> drbreen: "crap" is a bit extreme, wouldn't you think?
<Admiral_Chicago> cool
<intelikey> springman i like vlc.   i watch movies with it in console    no X
<jmarimo> Just tried again to install firefox but there are lot of dependency error messages relating to package libatkl etc not installed, what else am i missing?
<larson9999> vlc is nice
<snowdrift> hello, all
<snowdrift> what is the command again to edit grub.lst
<snowdrift> i cannot remember
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: i started now kubuntu from hdd and i?m about to dl through the actualisizer
<snowdrift> i need to change the boot order
<springman> intelikey: thats just fxing g33ky
<springman> =P
<Sanne> snowdrift: well, the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst. You can edit it with any text editor, as sudo.
<intelikey> you calling me a geek !     hey damnit you calling me a geek buddy !       </eddy murphy impression>
<Sanne> snowdrift: remember to make a backup first
<intelikey> i'm gumby!
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: i need an irc-client for kubuntu :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Catull_Mac, xchat
<Admiral_Chicago> irris
<intelikey> kirc should be installed
<intelikey> Catull_Mac kirc
<snowdrift> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<snowdrift> i dont seem to have gedit installed
<Sanne> snowdrift: on kubuntu you could use kwrite or kate
<snowdrift> how long have you used linux?
<snowdrift> ;-)
<Sanne> snowdrift: gedit is the default text editor for Gnome
<Sanne> snowdrift: me?
<springman> Grrrr....Quanta+ just crashed and gabe me a SIGSEGV error...WTF does that mean!?
<snowdrift> yes, sanne.
<intelikey> snowdrift me ?
<Sanne> snowdrift: hmmm *thinks* if my memory serves me correctly, I installed Debian Woody in November 2002.
<snowdrift> woody
<snowdrift> hahaha
<ro> hi, i need some help ...can't download amsn on konqueror
<snowdrift> r u american?
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: i got kopete here... -.-
<intelikey> ro use gaim
<Sanne> snowdrift: I'm from Germany
<snowdrift> ok
<snowdrift> im surprised you dont use suse
<ro> yeah but why does it bug when i try download it
<larson9999> there was just now a tug of war between the cheerleaders of two local high school teams.  am i wrong but wouldn't it be better to lose and those have the lighter, 'hotter' cheerleaders?  forget for a minute that i'm too old to be thinking about high school chearleaders as hot.
<Sanne> snowdrift: I liked the Debian philosophy better and stuck with Debian or Debian based distros ever since :)
<springman> intelikey: nice eddy murphey impression...now, here's my Charley Murphey Impression: </impersonates Charley Murphey> Grrr! Stop calling me Eddy Murphey's Brother!!! XD
<intelikey> Catull_Mac ok,  actually i've never used kopete   kirc used to be the default irc client in kde
<snowdrift> it appears i edit the .lst correctly
<snowdrift> but i got a strange console error
<snowdrift> about a crash
<snowdrift> those things bother me about linux
<intelikey> springman lol
<snowdrift> kded "probably crashed"
<snowdrift> what does that mean?
<springman> Konversation is what loaded up on my kubuntu (kde) when I installed from the actual factual distro disk
<springman> Ohh yes, I have a REAL kubuntu distro...fancy cover and all =P
<intelikey> snowdrift might mean you didn't run blah as root and it couldn't save the file ????    what command generated that error message?
<intelikey> Catull_Mac duty calls.   hope you have everything running smoothly.
<intelikey> fellas' i gotta go.
<Catull_Mac> intelikey: everything.. only got stuck to joinirc
<Catull_Mac> ooh^
<josh___> k
<josh___> wassup
<springman> what is up?
<josh___> linux
<josh___> well it sure is higher than windows hahahaha..................................i'm so lame :(
<springman> linux and?
<springman> linux aaaannnnd?
<josh___> i dont know
<springman> omfg...
<josh___> i wanna get a mac just to put kubuntu on it
<springman> super troopers? yes/no?
<moo> how do i open a shell?
<springman> josh___: wtfx the point of that?
<springman> start>run>konsole
<josh___> it could be cool
<springman> i think thats what you want
<[GuS] > alt+f4= run :)
<moo> i mean a shell fr other users
<moo> that they can connect with ssh
<josh___> i wanna install xgl
<josh___> NOW
<springman> josh___: gotcha
<springman> sshd i think
<moo> command not found
<springman> oooh...
<springman> did you apt-get or adept the sshd?
<springman> i dont know if kubuntu has it natevly
<[GuS] > err *alt+f2 i mean
<Sanne> alt+F4=quit, alt+F2=run
<springman> wow..hooked on phonics =P
<Sanne> :)
<springman> natively**
* [GuS]  is sleepy...
* Sanne too, /me just killed her Firefox with alt+F4 lol
<moo> Could not find sshd package
<josh___> in ut2004 i would tell ppl that to exit a car you can also type exit in the console
<josh___> then i'd get into the server cuz it was full
<josh___> hehe i'm so naughty
<springman> wow, thats uhmm...rude
<springman> but i know factually that n00bs fall for that shit every time =P
<Catull> wohooo... first time irc with kubuntu fresh installed :D
<springman> Catull: congrats
<moo> how i the package named?
<Catull_Mac> so i can quit here :)
<springman> first time on kubuntu?
<moo> second :P
<Catull> just installed it
<springman> oh..wtf...are you in the channel on 2 machines?
<Catull_Mac> jepp
<Catull> yeah
<springman> neat...from a mac and a pc i guess
<Catull_Mac> cu
<moo> where i can get the sshd package?
<springman> makes sense
<moo> apt-get install ..?
<springman> moo: I was never very good with the cli installer..i always use adept..I know "its noob" but fxoff!
<Sanne> moo: might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<josh___> ok someone give me that link to the huge ubuntu wiki
<springman> lsh-server is what adpet pulled
<springman> or openssh-server
<springman> gotta run fella's wife wants sex XD
<Sanne> moo: quick search for a package name: apt-cache search <searchterm>
<Sanne> tmi...
<moo> ivbe installed now openssh-server
<josh___> i'm scared
<josh___> someone just opened my back door
<josh___> wtf
<josh___> guys what do i do
<josh___> my parents left for the night
<josh___> omg
<moo> need a firewall? ^^
<moo> close the backdoor
<Catull> well.. kopete is strange
<josh___> ok nobody is upstairs
<josh___> i turned on the alarm
<josh___> ya anywho
<moo> oO
<moo> get a knife
<Catull> moo?
<Catull> :( no fishbot i see....
<moo> yeah?
<QuadBlack> ?
<benjamin1254> i accedently installed the server part of kubuntu and id like to get the kde gui up and running how do i fix this issue
<moo> how i open an x terminal?
<Catull> /server -m irc.quakenet.org
<Catull> i guess i dont like jopete
<Catull> -j +k
<moo> i mean with ssh ^^
<benjamin1254> can anyone help?
<moo> someon connect to my pc by openssh how can i see what he so???????
<Sanne> benjamin1254: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' might be all you need (please, pthers, correct me if I'm wrong)
<moo> someon connect to my pc by openssh how can i see what he do??
<DFM> that is correct
<moo> ?
<Sanne> DFM: me?
<moo> DFM: me?
<moo> ^^
<Sanne> he
<DFM> sorry yes
<moo> he
<DFM> got 3 machine running and happened to glance over and responded
<benjamin1254> thank you sanne ill try that
<Sanne> DFM: thanks :)
<DFM> np
<Sanne> benjamin1254: good luck
<moo> DFM du you now i have to make it??
<benjamin1254> thanks ill be back if it dont help
<moo> or someone else? ^^
<Sanne> benjamin1254: please do :)
<DFM> you shouldn't have to make anything
<moo> how can he open a "shared screen"?
<DFM> just open a shell and enter sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DFM> enter you password
<moo> i want to look what he do
<Sanne> DFM: it's benjamin1254 who asked about that, not moo.
<moo> Sanne do you know?
<Sanne> moo: unfortunately no, sorry
<DFM> and select yes, when it is done kubuntu desktop will be an option upon log in.
<DFM> sanne, I figured that thaks
<moo> kubuntu-desktop is allready installed
<Sanne> DFM: ah, ok :)
<DFM> I really should stay out of the conversation when I am working with multi machines. sorry.
<moo> hm
<Sanne> DFM: no problem :)
<Agios> moo, look at the bash history file perhaps
<Agios> there is also a way to enable logging of all bash commands
<gnomefreak> Agios: there is a bash history file that does it for you
<Agios> as I said
<moo> but i want see it live :D
<Agios> tail -f /home/user/.bash_history
<Agios> only way to get anymore live than that is to be looking over their shoulder
<moo> in knoppix a friend connectet by shell and said i should type screen -Ux
<moo> then i have seen what he typed live
<josh___> ok how do i access wine?
<moo> where is the rober?
<Ash-Fox> josh___, the application is called 'wine'
<josh___> do i just type in that command
<Ash-Fox> Run your executable with wine.
<josh___> ah here we go
<josh___> i did wine program now its doing something
<Timmmm> josh___: Go to shop, offer money, receive wine.
<josh___> lol
<josh___> ok someone do a remote desktop
<josh___> help me out here
<otaku-san> josh___: d00d wine is just basically a background thing...you type wine then the program you want to run to work it
<josh___> really?
<josh___> so can i install windows stuff on here?
<Ash-Fox> Yes.
<otaku-san> josh___: yeah when I first got wine I was like you...I wanted to pull it up....you can't do that
<km0ti0n> I'm following a howto of the wiki, I'm building a kernel for use with XEN from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenVirtualMachine/XenOnUbuntuDapper after I amke the kernel I am supposed to run "sudo debchange" but it errors complaining about debain/changelog missing.  where can I get a copy of a changelog?
<Ash-Fox> wine installer.exe
<km0ti0n> s/amke/make
<Catull> back again
<Ash-Fox> josh___, I suggest for wine help, you goto #WINEHQ though.
<Catull> :)
<Catull> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
* Catull is learning fast :)
<Ash-Fox> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<otaku-san> josh___: just go to a site with some windoze installation and down it....then unpack it and go to that path...then run wine <program> ....
<INeedHelp> i wanna know if there is defragmnet tools for linux?
<Catull> :(
<word> I'm trying to run audacity but i get this error in command line -  PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for O_RDWR PaHost_OpenStream: ERROR - result = -10000 PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for O_RDONLY PaHost_OpenStream: ERROR - result = -10000
<DFM> needhelp:no and you don't need it
<Ash-Fox> word 'ls /dev/dsp' ?
<word> it's there :-/
<Ash-Fox> It's probably locked, something else using exclusive access to it.
<DFM> needhelp:let me see if I can find a link that I read the other day explaining why
<otaku-san> Ash-Fox: why did you pull a botabuse?
<Sanne> word: you can try turning off the sound server in kontrol center
<Ash-Fox> otaku-san, looked to me like people were going to start requesting a lot of different things from ubotu in a moment, is all.
<Sanne> word: it's in Sound & Multimedia, Sound System, Enable the sound system. Turn it off.
<otaku-san> Ash-Fox: heheh I got you...*has seen that happen to much*
<Sanne> word: this might disable your KDE system sounds, though, dunno.
<word> er...
<Sanne> word: yes? :)
<DFM> ineedhelp:go here and read this http://www.linuxtoday.com/news/2006082201026OSHL
<word> Sanne: no still same error after i disabled
<josh___> guys
<josh___> i'm installing guild wars!!!
<josh___> lol @ windows, ur gone.
<Sanne> word: just to be sure, log out of KDE and back in, let's see if it helps
<otaku-san> josh___: you were married to guild wars?  Is this the only thing stopping you from using Linux totally?
<josh___> well f.e.a.r. sure as hell aint gonna work
<josh___> lol
<josh___> does anyone have windows games on linux?
<josh___> oh no
<otaku-san> josh___: lots of people do....but mostly they use Linux architeched ones...not just windoze based
<josh___> ok umm
<josh___> one problem
<josh___> does linux support direct x 9?
<josh___> or will it run on opengl?
<Sanne> josh___: directx is proprietary, Linux can't support it. It supports OpenGL.
<josh___> hmm
<josh___> so will guild wars run?
<word> Sanne: i figured out what it's doing..i'm trying to get it to record and run skype at the same time..it doesn't want more than one app using it at the same time i suppose..what's another way to record a convo in skype?
<Sanne> josh___: dunno, but maybe you'll find some answers here: http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<otaku-san> Normally programs will support OpenGL...
<josh___> good
<otaku-san> just check first....try to stop headaches before they happen
<Sanne> word: ah, yes, by default you can't have two apps access the sound device at the same time. I should have thought about asking that, sorry. What's a convo?
<word> talking back and forth skype is a voip app. convo = conversation
<kazuya> Quick question (hopefully).  I'm trying to use Kontact but when I try to for instance add something to the todo list. I get a window asking me to choose from two Default KOrganizer Resource files. Which is annoying in but also it then makes two entries.
<Sanne> word: oh! Ok. There are some options, the best would be if both apps support the jack sound server, then you could route the output of one app into the input of the other through qjackctl (front end to jack). If they don't support jack, you can look into dmix, never used it though.
<kazuya> So, is there a duplicate file I can delete or an entry I can edit or something, and of course where?
<josh___> guess what
<Sanne> word: I'll send you what the bot has to say about sound, sec
<josh___> i'm on guild wars
<Sanne> !sound > word
<otaku-san> josh___: w00t!!!
<Ash-Fox> josh___, you may suffer issues with the lack of cursor, or the game crashing when you look over lion's arch. But those problems are going to be fixed soon in Wine hopefully.
<bl3ssing> any drivers for mouse and keyboard?
<bl3ssing> where man I find them?
<Ash-Fox> bl3ssing, the support is built into the kernel.
<bl3ssing> Ash-Fox, and you mean?
<Ash-Fox> I mean the kernel.
<bl3ssing> i need drivers for my new keyboard ... and mouse from logitech
<Ash-Fox> Just plug them in, and they will work.
<Sanne> josh___: hmmm, those Guild Wars screenshots look fabulous. Is it really that pretty?
<otaku-san> This isn't a problem....just something I want to know.  Ok I have a good connection...but when I use Konqueror.....it's sooooooooooo slow....but Firefox goes perfectly fast..why?
<word> Sanne: none of it's suggestions seem relavent :-/
<josh___> what
<Sanne> word: oh, I'm sorry it doesn't help you. I guess the jack route isn't an option for you?
<josh___> guild wars was buggy on linux
<josh___> i coudn't correct my typing and there was no mouse
* Ballistik tests new colors
<Martijn81> I just installed a machine here with 6.06.1, and it looks like dist-upgrade on deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main gives me a bloody load of unsigned packages. Errr, shouldn't those packages be signed?
<Sanne> word: here's some info on jack: http://jackaudio.org/
<josh___> this is wicked
<word> Sanne: actually i found a howto on the wiki >< sorry about this
<josh___> should i try f.e.a.r.
<Sanne> word: oh, cool! Would you mind pointing me to this howto out of interest?
* Ballistik tests new colors
<baldi^zZz> re
* Ballistik tests new colors
<kazuya_> Bah, conn dropped, no one responded while I was gone did they?
* Ballistik tests new colors
<Martijn81> kazuya_: nope
<kazuya_> k
<Martijn81> kazuya_: oeps, might be yes, i confused the arrows :o
<vinicri> hi everybody. qhat client p2p can i install with aptget on kubuntu
<vinicri> ?
<rouzic> amule
<rouzic> sudo apt-get install amule
<rouzic> sudo apt-get install kmldonkey
<rouzic> sudo apt-get install xmule
<vinicri> thx. downloadig
<Sanne> vinicri: search for packages by typing: apt-cache search <searchterm>
<word> Sanne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeRecordingHowto seems to be having the same problem though..
<Sanne> word: thanks
<vinicri> ok. thx  Sanne. when checking libaries avaliable for source codes with ./configure, often i cant find the files needed with apt-get? what is the right way solve this?
<Sanne> vinicri: I always go to packages.ubuntu.com, type in the file name in "Search the contents of packages" to look for the package that provides that file. You can search for packages there also.
<word> Sanne: it's having a problem with more than one device on it as well.
* rouzic se ha ido: Away at the moment
<Sanne> word: reading it currently
<otaku-san> ahhhh ....*lots of mean words*.....why must it error on this.....hey does anyone know why I'm getting errors when I "make" a Gimp plugin....
<Sanne> word: it said to quit skype before running skype-rec. Did you do that?
<word> yes
<word> output from skype-rec -> /dev/dsp-1: Device or resource busy
<Sanne> word: some other app is still accessing the sound device
<word> but if i startup skype alone it works
<de_uan> hii everybodyyy
<word> errr....strike that..
<mcrandello> anyone know what version of madwifi I need to get to get the same performance as the atheros drivers from dapper?
<mcrandello> I tried with madwifi 0.9.0 and the latest CVS but the performace is abysmal compared
<word> Sanne: can't i just let more then one use it? ..and how do i find out what's using it currently?
<DFM> hi de_uan
<Sanne> word: I'm trying to find out how to list what's using it... so far no success. You can't let more than one app use /dev/dsp, except with things like ja or dmix, as far as I know.ck
<Sanne> jack even
<[Nige] > anyone using keytouch?
<word> Sanne: it seems by putting aoss ./skype-rec instead it works alright :d
<word> ermm...nevermind..
<word> Sanne: now i can get skype working by doing aoss skype but not skype...
<draik> WOOHOO... I MIGHT BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vinicri> how make kubuntu able to play mp3?
<mcrandello> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mcrandello> vinicri: ^^^^
<Sanne> word: I'm afraid this is going over my head... I only used jack so far for multi audio apps.
<word> >,
<word> i really need to know what else is using it  Sanne any ideas?
<vinicri> <mcrandello> ?
<Sanne> word: maybe the kde sound server is still up? It's called arts or artsd, I think.
<[Nige] > i have a really dumb questions, how do i bind my win key to the start menu?
<mcrandello> vinicri: check out the links above there from ubotu
<word> nope
<Agios> [Nige] : try Alt-F1, you can change the bindings with kcontrol
<vinicri> cani disable any feature of kde on kubuntu to imporve de performace?
<robin> Is kubuntu nicer than ubuntu?
<Sanne> robin: completely a matter of preference
<robin> ok
<robin> which  has the best performance
<robin> I can't get dvd to work under Ubuntu :(
<Sanne> robin: for me, KDE is snappier than Gnome, but that might not be for everybody.
<vinicri> kde runt a little fast here
<vinicri> **runs
<robin> ok
<vinicri> can i disable any feature of kde on kubuntu to improve de performace?
<Sanne> robin: you might have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<aseigo> vinicri: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Performance%20Tips
<mcrandello> vinicri: kcontrol, click on the + next to Apperance and themes and then hit "Style"
<mcrandello> you can adjust or completely disable gui effects there
<mcrandello> which should help a little
<robin> ok
<Sanne> vinicri: I dunno, usually when you have hardware where Kde or Gnome is a bit much, some lighter desktops are recommended, like Xfce, or even light window managers like fluxbox or openbox. You won't have all the nice config tools, though.
<mcrandello> also you can drill into "Desktop" and remove some of those multiple desktops if you don't use them, not sure if it makes that much of a dif
<jojo930> hi all
<jojo930> im french
<jojo930> lol
<jojo930> hi
<jojo930> HI !
<mcrandello> vinicri: "Window behavior" under the Desktop entry also has some stuff which might help, "Display content in moving Windows" etc.
<word> how do you find out what app is using /dev/dsp?
<BIOMAN> lol i dont speak english
<Ash-Fox> What is dpkg-reconfigure command for reconfiguring xorg's fonts?
* cutepinkbunnies slaps kubuntu
<BIOMAN> ya un francais ?
<mcrandello> parlay view frond say?
<BIOMAN> YA UN FRANCAIS ??
<cutepinkbunnies> lol mcrandello
<Ash-Fox> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mcrandello> cutepinkbunnies: I have a portuguese phrasebook that actually has all the phrases captioned with english words like that
<mcrandello> it works
<cutepinkbunnies> yeah that's kinda funny
<cutepinkbunnies> its definetely the way it sounds kind of
<cutepinkbunnies> to a frenchman it would sound really hacked
<word> heh
<word> soooo...how do you find out the app using a device? such as /dev/dsp?
<felipe_> \exit
<Sanne> word: I just found, try: fuser /dev/dsp
<Agios> try ldof /dev/dsp
<mcrandello> try lsof|grep dsp
<Agios> dunno if it works for devices or not
<mcrandello> I see some stuff in lsof that references /dev/pts so it might work
<Agios> perhaps
<mcrandello> is there any way to figure out which version of madwifi came with my distro?
<ryanakca> Sanne: what's that for?
<mcrandello> running strings on ath_pci found srcversion=532488E7A58A464B250A176 but I don't think that's helpful
<Agios> mcrandello: dpgk -l mad*
<Sanne> ryanakca: type 'man fuser': fuser - identify processes using files or sockets
<mcrandello> it comes in linux-restricted-modules-$KERNNAME
<mcrandello> and the package doesn't list versions
<Sanne> mcrandello: is it a kernel module?
<mcrandello> yep
<mcrandello> but not GPL afaik which is why it comes with the restricted package
<Sanne> mcrandello: try with 'modinfo modulename'
<Sanne> mcrandello: or listen to Agios
<mcrandello> comes up with the same version 532488E7A58A464B250A176
<mcrandello> the old version I think used 0.9.something for their version numbers and the ng version is using dates
<Agios> only other place I know to look would be in the changelog in /usr/share/doc/linux-restricted-moduels*
<mcrandello> Agios: ooh good call I'll check that
<Malice007> ? anyone have a link to install shockwave and flash?
<Agios> there is no shockwave for linux
<Agios> you can install the flash plugin though
<mcrandello> okay no version numbers that I can see :(
<Agios> flashplugin-nonfree  is what I'm using
<mcrandello> they updated to the current cvs around 2.6.10
<josh__> is it possible to use wine to install drivers?
<kazuya> Been awhile, try again.  I'm haveing a problem in Kontact where if I for instance try to add a new todo item it says I have two Default KOrganizer Resource files and then makes two copies of the item.  Is there a file I need to delete or modify or what?
<mcrandello> josh__: afaik no because everything is abstracted through the linux drivers
<larson9999> josh__: i don't think so
<josh__> well i just did :P
<mcrandello> josh__: ndiswrapper?
<mcrandello> that might be different
<josh__> huh?
<mcrandello> some wireless card drivers use the binary blob from the windows drivers
<Agios> mcrandello: try this: apt-cache showpkg linux-restricted-modules-2.6.whatever
<Agios> that shows the version of the nvidia driver
<Agios> and some firmware version of something
<Agios> might show what you are looking for as well
<mcrandello> yeah nothing :(
<mcrandello> good tip though, I've been rooting around in adept trying to get the info
<Agios> well, one last stab at it. copy the modue somewhere and open it with khexedit. The version may be imbedded in the code and show up as text.
<mcrandello> strings only found that super long number thing
<mcrandello> which doesn't look like anything that madwifi released ;_;
<josh__> i'm gonna try rollercoaster tycoon 2
<Sanne> night all
<Agios> oh yeah, forgot you checked that
<mcrandello> just asked in #ubuntu-devel, worst that can happen is I get kicked for a support Q :)
<Agios> lol
<Agios> they should make that kind of information available IMO
<Agios> wb Jucato
<mcrandello> Agios: just got a reply: apt-get source linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<Jucato> ehehe thanks!
<mcrandello> the source is as good as knowing which one is in there :)
<Constrabus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agios> mcrandello: heh, I didn't think of that one
<Jucato> I was trying out PCLinuxOS MiniME and XChat when I was here a while ago :-D
<Agios> hehe
<Agios> mcrandello: read the apt-get man page on the source section.
<Agios> you may not get the source for the binary you are running. You probably will though.
<oomph> pclinux not bad
<Jucato> oomph: yeah. not bad at all
<oomph> i convertered a few over
<oomph> laptops
<Jucato> I'm interested with it since it currently has one of the smallest KDE distros (MiniME and Junios)
<Jucato> s/Junios/Junior
<a|i3N> help. Ark crashed. It won't run now. i'm trying to extract a file an i kinda need it lol
<a|i3N> "ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed." - anybody have any ideas how i can fix it?
<LaserJock> how do you copy in konsole?
<Jucato> highlight with the mouse and right-click
<LaserJock> there isn't a keyboard shortcut, like paste?
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> shift insert
<soulrider> that will paste
<Jucato> you can configure Konsole to use something like Ctrl+Ins (or Ctrl+C, but that's already set for Cancel)
<timothy> In dsl live cd's sh files just run.  in kubuntu I have to type sh first, how do i change this?
<soulrider> yea
<Jucato> but highlighting the text without a mouse... I don't know
<soulrider> ctrl + ins
<soulrider> sorry
<flaccid> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<LaserJock> seems weird to have a shortcut for paste but not for copy
<flaccid> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Jucato> LaserJock: ehehe! kinda, but probably because there's more pasting in Konsole than copying :-D
<timothy> jucato: are you saying that no one ever has to copy to ask for help?
<Jucato> timothy: nope. I said there was more pasting being done. I didn't say that no one has to copy
<LaserJock> wow, lots of people in this channel, way cool
<timothy> I always just use shift insert
<LaserJock> shift insert pastes
<Martijn81> hmm, i installed flash and java at the same time, and that did the sun license agreement freeze for some reason. Now when i start adept, sun is "upgradable" to the same package version. So i do that, and again, it freezes at ok (focus and enter on ok doesn't work)
<timothy> so then you don't need the shortkut
<Jucato> timothy: he was looking for a shortcut to Copy
<Jucato> Martijn81: what did you use to install java?
<Martijn81> jucato: adept
<flaccid> can vnc or freenx do access to display :0
<LaserJock> flaccid: I think x11vnc does that
<Martijn81> 2.0
<Jucato> Martijn81: ok... Adept can't handle installing Java :-D
<Jucato> Martijn81: go to Konsole and type in "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Martijn81> jucato: already did
<LaserJock> poor adept, sometimes it seems not quite ... adept ;-)
<mcrandello> iirc I got it to install by hitting "details" when it looked like it stalled and got a console
<timothy> jucato: why doesn't he create one?
<mcrandello> it was just hanging out there waiting for approval on the Sun license
<mcrandello> (in adept)
<LaserJock> timothy: I'm just talking about defaults. It seemed odd to me that there was a shortcut for paste but not for copy
<Jucato> timothy: hehehe that's what I was telling him. there's no keyboard shortcut for Copy by default
<josh__> click details
<LaserJock> timothy: I can certainly create one it just seems a little odd (smacks of bugginess if I didn't know better)
<Martijn81> jucato: ok, konsole apt-get upgrade worked finally :)
<Jucato> Martijn81: glad to hear that
<josh__> guild wars was the only game that worked in wine
<josh__> f.e.a.r. or rollercoaster tycoon didn't even work
<Jucato> guild wars works in wine?!?!!?
<flaccid> LaserJock: x11vnc available by apt-get sources?
<LaserJock> flaccid: yeah, it's in the Universe repo
<flaccid> ty
<flaccid> !x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-5 (dapper), package size 318 kB, installed size 820 kB
<soulrider> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Got a second for a pm d00d ?
<Jucato> hi Hawkwind!
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Good evening :)
<soulrider> indeed
<soulrider> i wanted to talk to you actually
<Jucato> Hawkwind: that "channel" is still up :-D
<flaccid> possible to run x11vnc as service, or should i script to run it on start?
<a|i3N> can ya'll recommend any good 1st person shooters similar to wolfenstein that'll run on a slower machine? (it's a p3 500 w/128mb and a crappy tnt video card)
<LaserJock> flaccid: hmm, I'm not sure
<flaccid> np
<LaserJock> arg, how do I set general keyboard shortcuts?
<Kerberos-> hi
<LaserJock> I haven't used KDE for a year or so, you can probably tell ;-)
<Jucato> LaserJock: for Konsole? Settings > Configure Shortcuts
<soulrider> !scripting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LaserJock> Jucato: no, for general stuff. I wonder how to switch desktops
<Jucato> LaserJock: System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<LaserJock> ah Regional, that's right. You wouldn't want to put it in with Keyboard ;-)
<Jucato> ehehe "Keyboard" there is more for the Keyboard device settings. but for accessibility and regional settings...
<mx> anyone care to help me get some drivers for my radeon 9550 card running?
<mx> ah, sorry.. i seem to have found instructions
<lmosher> How do I check what version of a file I have (on command line)
<Agios> you mean a package?
<Jucato> lmosher: apt-cache show <package name> ??
<Agios> or dpkg -l name*
<lmosher> ty
<Silver_Adept> Evening (localtime) everyone.
<michelle_> My login is saying that no sound cards are found and that kmix cannot be found, but when other people login the sound works fine.  Any thoughts on why?
<Silver_Adept> Does anyone know of a good, simple, working way to get my microphone to record? It's a generico sort of microphone hooked up to a Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 - I either get an "improperly configured" error, or when I try to test it, ALSA claims the device is busy.
<Agios> michelle_: type groups at a command prompt and make sure you are part of the audio group
<lmosher> I'm trying to compile something and automake1.6 is a dependency however "sudo apt-get automake1.6" reports: "Package automake1.6 is not available, but is referred to by another package." help?
<Agios> apt-get install automake=1.6    try that
<Silver_Adept> Can you install automake1.6 from (apt/synaptic/adept)?
<michelle_> Agios: I'll try that in just a second.  I typed "lspci -v" and it says for many of the components "Capabilities: <available only to root>".  What does that mean?
<Ash-Fox> !dekorator
<ubotu> dekorator: KDE theme manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2fix1-1 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 296 kB
<michelle_> Agios: How do I know if I'm part of the audio group?
<Agios> it means only the super user can use those capabilities
<Ash-Fox> How does one access dekorator?
<Agios> type groups
<Silver_Adept> Ash-Fox: If not installed, install it using apt/synaptic/adept/whatever.
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: the version of deKorator in the repositories is quite outdated. but you access it through System Settings > Appearance > Window Decoration
<Ash-Fox> Silver_Adept, it is installed, how to I start it?
<lmosher> Agios, Silver_Adept I was using tab completion. automake1.6 is in the list
<michelle_> Agios:  Does that mean that I have to be a super user to use sound?  Is it possible to be upgraded to a super user or is there only one super user in Linux?
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, thankyou :)
<Agios> michelle_: groups
<Silver_Adept> michelle_: Using the group manager, you can assign yourself to various groups.
<Jucato> michelle_: System Settings > Users and Groups
<michelle_> Agios: I typed groups and all I saw was "michelle"  Does this mean I'm not part of the audio group?
<Jucato> then check if your user is part of (includes in its list) the "audio" group
<Silver_Adept> (Any help on the microphone-SBLive problem?)
<flaccid> counter strike on linux/ubuntu ? possible?
<josh__> use wine
<flaccid> serious
<josh__> yeh
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> i'll try
<josh__> i used wine to install guild wars and f.e.a.r.
<Silver_Adept> Wow. Wine hasn't done much for me but sit there and look pretty.
<mx> wine works with fear?
<larson9999> josh__: they go ok?  the newer versions of wine do pretty good by me.
<josh__> yeh
<mx> nice.. i have a copy of fear mp
<Jucato> It pretty much seats there when I don't use it...
<larson9999> but sometimes you don't know you have problems until you get pretty far into a game
<josh__> yeh
<josh__> well anyways
<josh__> i need help
<larson9999> i use it for dvdshrink :)
<nrdb> is there a channel for edubuntu ?
<michelle_> jucato:  I think I have to be an administrator to add groups.
<Agios> michelle_: yes, you are not a member of the audio group which you need to be for sound.
<LaserJock> nrdb: yes
<Jucato> michelle_: yep.
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Why not use the linux version of dvdshrink instead
<nrdb> ok, what is it?
<LaserJock> nrdb: #edubuntu crazily enough
<Jucato> michelle_: I'm presuming that the user that's having sound problems its the user that was created during installation?
<Ashex> what's that fantastic command to reconfigure X?
<Hawkwind> Ashex: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ashex> I upgraded my video card and it's wiggin' out on me
<Ashex> thanks Hawkwind
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i didn't konw there was one.  shows how dumb i am
<Agios> michelle_: there are a number of groups you will want to be a member of besides audio.
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Written by ozzzy in #LFD nonetheless :P
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, God, 0.2, olde indeed.
<nrdb> first time I check noone was there, maybe I spelt it wrong.
<larson9999> Hawkwind: how long has that been out?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: 2+ years now maybe
<Agios> cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev would be a good start
<larson9999> Hawkwind: lol.
<Hawkwind> larson9999: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/
<Hawkwind> larson9999: You'll see mine and Agios' nick both on the site as testers :P
<Jucato> lol
<Agios> heh
<larson9999> Hawkwind: oh.  that's not the same app.  for a minute i thought it was the same app but a linux version.   but i will give it a go.
<Hawkwind> larson9999: It's not much different, honestly
<Hawkwind> larson9999: It works the same as the Windows version
<josh__> what kind of error is this?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i trust you it's good.  you haven't steered me wrong yet
<josh__> */home/josh/Desktop/realtek-linux-audiopack-4.04c/install: line 7: ./version: No such file or directory
<mx> how do i tell which xorg driver i'm using?
<michelle_> Jucato:  Thanks for the help.  I'm login' out so the sys admin can add me to the audio group.
<Jucato> michelle_: you can also thank Agios. I just butted in :-D
<larson9999> Hawkwind: does the rpm do ok with alien or should i compile?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: You'll probably want to compile it.  Not sure what deps you'll need as I've yet to use it on Kubuntu
<larson9999> Hawkwind: good. i got a new burner i need to test out
<Hawkwind> larson9999: You can also use k9copy which is a fantastic app as well.  I use it all the time too
<Hawkwind> larson9999: k9copy is available via apt-get
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i use k9copy but didn't have as much success with it as with dvdshrink
<Agios> k9copy is what I use most of the time anymore
<Agios> if it fails then I try dvdshrink
<Agios> if dvdshrink fails I give up
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Strange.  I've copied probably 350+ DVD's with k9copy and have had less than 5 fail.  Mainly due to too many scratches on the original
<Agios> Hawkwind: hair gel :)
<Hawkwind> Agios: Hah!  Same here. I figure by that time nothing will work and I don't need the DVD that bad
<Silver_Adept> Impressive.
<Hawkwind> Agios: I've gotten 2 or 3 to work using hair gel actually.  Nifty little trick
<Agios> yeah
<Silver_Adept> Hair gel? Okay, I'm curious now.
<Hawkwind> I do also use the Windows version of dvdshrink on Liz's computer as I copy probably 20+ DVD's a week :)
<Agios> cd/dvd scratches can often be overcome temporarily by applying hair gel to them
<larson9999> Hawkwind: maybe i dorked something up but out of the first few i tried i couldn't shrink 3 with k9copy but could with dvdshrink.  that was a while back
<Silver_Adept> ...this makes a surprising amount of sense.
<Silver_Adept> Can either of you gurus help me with my microphone problem?
<Silver_Adept> (Well, maybe more a sound system problem...)
<Agios> Silver_Adept: I don't even have a mic :) But check your mixer settings.
<michelle_> Jucato: That seemed to work for every thing except flash in swiftfox.  I tried a bunch of the forum fixes before I was in the audio group.  Do I need to try them again now that I am in the audio group?
<josh__> can someone do a remote desktop plz?
<Silver_Adept> Agios: Mixer's good and loud. When I blow into the mic, I can hear it.
<josh__> someone do a remote desktop.
<josh__> plz
<josh__> ive been trying this for days
<Silver_Adept> I just can't seem to be able to get any sound recording/Skype program to recognize it. Which is weird, because Teamspeak worked fine with it.
<Jucato> michelle_: probably. but Flash in Linux really is a hit and miss sort of thing...
<Agios> Silver_Adept: then what problem are you having?
<larson9999> flash + ff + wine does pretty good for the flash that doesn't support linux
<larson9999> if you must hit a site that doesn't support linux
<Agios> michelle_: shut down the browser and try again. firefox often loses sound for me and that usually fixes it.
<josh__> *almost crying in fustration*
<Agios> Silver_Adept: make sure the ac97 slider is all the way up.
<josh__> :O:O u got realtek drivers installed??????
<michelle_> Jucato: If you are still here.  I tried the aoss fix and now everything seems to be working fine.  Thanks again for the help.
<Agios> and play with the switch settings
<josh__> i'm trying to do it right now, help me.
<Jucato> michelle_: you better thank Agios too :-D
<Silver_Adept> ...okay. Let me see if that works. - Although the problem is that often, ALSA complains of being busy with the input device.
<mx> anyone know a 3d benchmarking program for kubuntu?
<Agios> Jucato: I probably made her mad :)
<Jucato> ehehe... sorry bout that Agios :-D
<larson9999> well, agios is a bad word
<larson9999> :)
<Agios> hehe
<Silver_Adept> Sorry, nothing doing on that, Agios. No sound cometh out. Error is: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<Jucato> really? what does "agios" mean?
<josh__> OMG!!!!!!!
<josh__> i'm freaking out here!
<larson9999> agios means "you rock"
<Jucato> ...
<Jucato> ^_^
<larson9999> Hawkwind: it's installing now.  while is says it's installing is it really compiling?
<josh__> who just installed realtek drivers???
<Agios> Jucato: it's a Greek word meaning saint or holy.
<Jucato> oh
<larson9999> i was pretty close
<Jucato> I hope you guys are not pulling my leg eheheh
<Agios> LOL, I'm being truthful
<josh__> silver_adept are u here?
<Agios> it's actually `agios and pronounced with an h sound like hagios
<Jucato> oooh ok
<Silver_Adept> We exist. We do not know how to remote into your computer. Perhaps if you explained your problem, you could fine a solution.
<josh__> k
<josh__> i'm trying to install realtek drivers.
<josh__> it seems like you have done it before
<josh__> right?
<Silver_Adept> Hrm? I have not installed any Realtek drivers.
<josh__> ok well can you help
<josh__> it says for automatic install type ./install'
<Silver_Adept> Mm-hmm.
<josh__> i'm guessing the . is the stuff before that
<josh__> it keeps saying no file or directory
<Silver_Adept> Are you in the directory where the driver files are?
<josh__> ya
<josh__> i unzipped it
<Agios> josh__: make sure you are in the directory where the files are. There should be a file called install in that directory.
<josh__> ya
<Agios> then from there tyoe ./install
<josh__> huh?
<josh__> type ./install where?
<Agios> you unzipped the archive and it created a directory
<josh__> yes
<Agios> cd into that directory
<Silver_Adept> In the terminal/console window.
<josh__> ok
<Agios> ls to see if there is a file named "install"
<Agios> there should be
<josh__> ok so i should type cd /home/josh/Desktop/realtek-linux-audiopack-4.04c
<josh__> WTF!!
<Agios> I suppose
<josh__> HOW IS IT THAT SIMPLE!
<Silver_Adept> Linux can be like that.
<josh__> oh wait
<josh__> make didn't work
<josh__> oh isn't there some package i need installed in order to use make?
<Agios> yep
<josh__> which one is it
<Agios> sudo apt-get install build-essencial
<Mr_Flibble> josh__: What audio chip do you have?  (I just joined, missed the start)
<larson9999> build-essential?
<r3sil3> Hellooo guys
<josh__> i have realtek hd audio
<Agios> yeah, pardon my spelling
<r3sil3> can someone help me install a program? im new to this
<Agios> apt-get install build-essential
<Agios> r3sil3: what program?
<r3sil3> I am trying to install KMLDonkey
<josh__> ok then it should work
<r3sil3> i downloaded the file using ark
<Mr_Flibble> josh__: Ya, thats its generic name, but whats the chip?
<josh__> no clue lol
<r3sil3> what motherboard josh?
<Mr_Flibble> josh__: does lspci give any hint at the audio?
<josh__> if u want to look it up i have a gigabyte ga-k8n51gmf-9
<r3sil3> so its an amd machine
<r3sil3> its probably realtek ac'97
<r3sil3> nothign special
<jessica__> ANYONE FROM FLORIDA AREA
<josh__> no its not ac'97
<r3sil3> k8n51 is onboard geforce 6100 right?
<josh__> yes
<josh__> but with nforce 430
<r3sil3> yes, its regular realtek bro
<r3sil3> i have that board
<josh__> wtf
<josh__> k wiat
<r3sil3> yea its 430 and 6150
<josh__> no
<josh__> no
<josh__> 430 and 6100
<r3sil3> hrmm
<Agios> r3sil3: sudo apt-get install kmldonkey
<josh__> gigabyte mixed it up
<r3sil3> thanks agios
<josh__> ya its wierd
<r3sil3> yea they did
<r3sil3> weird
<crimsun> ac'97 is a spec. HDA is the updated version of said spec. There's usually just one DSP for that spec's implementation, but there are a variety of codecs for both ac'97 and HDA.
<r3sil3> r3sil3@r3sil3-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install kmldonkey
<r3sil3> Reading package lists... Done
<r3sil3> Building dependency tree... Done
<r3sil3> E: Couldn't find package kmldonkey
<r3sil3> thats what i get Agios
<r3sil3> when i do that
<r3sil3> WHYYYYYYYYYYY
<jessica__> U MEAN 2 TELL ME NOBODY IS FROM FLORIDA AREA
<r3sil3> ohio here
<r3sil3> married
<r3sil3> have kids
<r3sil3> lol
<r3sil3> or "kid"
<Silver_Adept> Mr_Fibble: Are you good at troubleshooting audio difficulties?
<Agios> r3sil3: you need to add some repositories. I find it.
<r3sil3> thank you agios
<Agios> jessica__: there are a lot of people from Florida. Just not here :)
<r3sil3> I love this 4 desktop thing
<josh__> here is my mobo
<josh__> http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=1939
<crimsun> josh__: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat . What's the issue anyhow?
<jessica__> ok
<josh__> ok
<josh__> wow
<r3sil3> Realtek Azalia HD
<r3sil3> thats waht you have
<r3sil3> lol
<josh__> so many errors flying through
<r3sil3> i dono past that
<r3sil3> ahaha
<r3sil3> nice board
<crimsun> "Azalia" is the codename for the HDA spec.
<r3sil3> i have a geforce 6100-m7 biostar
<josh__> oh i should run as root lmfao
<r3sil3> on a sempron
<r3sil3> its a piece
<crimsun> you don't need to be root.
<josh__> i have that board with a 3000+
<r3sil3> but my Core 2 Duo 6600 is coming monday :)
<r3sil3> along wtih an Asus DH Deluxe
<josh__> clocked to 2.5ghz *puts on sunglasses*
<r3sil3> and 2GB of Team Memory
* r3sil3 has phase change :)
<r3sil3> ok i have a question
<r3sil3> When i type
<r3sil3> sudo apt-get install "program
<r3sil3> I get
<r3sil3> Reading package lists... Done
<r3sil3> Building dependency tree... Done
<r3sil3> E: Couldn't find package kmldonkey
<r3sil3> what repositories have to be changeed?
<crimsun> !info kmldonkey
<ubotu> kmldonkey: KDE GUI for MLDonkey. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 885 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<crimsun> >> In component universe
<josh__> ok
<josh__> i got a couple things that said command not found during the installation
<josh__> does that mean it didn't install right?
<crimsun> josh__: did you type ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''?
<r3sil3> im confused
<Agios> r3sil3: flood coming
<r3sil3> ok
<josh__> why would i type that
<josh__> what's it for
<Agios> that's my sources list
<crimsun> josh__: it tells you the HDA codec used
<crimsun> josh__: different HDA codecs have different troubleshooting steps
<josh__> realtek ALC880
<josh__> does that mean the driver is installed???
<r3sil3> im SO CONFUSED agios
<crimsun> josh__: are you running the latest Ubuntu kernel?
<r3sil3> ill show you mine
<josh__> umm pretty sure
<josh__> how do i check
<crimsun> josh__: _a_ driver is installed, yes.
<josh__> how do i check what kernel version i have
<crimsun> josh__: ``dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk "{ print $3 }"''
<r3sil3> AGIOS
<r3sil3> MINE ARE SET AT DEFAULT
<r3sil3> IM ON KUBUNTU
<Agios> r3sil3: replace /etc/apt/sources.list with that. The do apt-get update
<r3sil3> THE NEWEST
<r3sil3> HOW?!?
<josh__> nothing happened.
<Agios> backup your current sources.list
<unix_infidel> r3sil3: i see you bought one of the keyboards with caps lock.
<josh__> k should i just reboot?
<unix_infidel> nice job buddy.
<r3sil3> unix...........my apologies.
<crimsun> josh__: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<larson9999> someone told me they a rumor caps lock was going away.  that's suck
<r3sil3> iv'e been screwing with this damn OS for 2 weeks now
<dr_willis> larson9999,  tht was a slashdot RANT.
<r3sil3> just  NOW got my mp3's playijng
<josh__> all that came up was >
<josh__> what now?
<larson9999> crimsun: don't print $3 bills.  everyone will no they're fake
<unix_infidel> dr_willis: i think you should have to take an iq test before you are allowed a keyboard with a caps lock feature.
<crimsun> josh__: press ctrl+c. You're not copying and pasting the command I'm giving you.
<josh__> ya i did
<crimsun> you need it verbatim
<crimsun> don't omit anything:  dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<josh__> oh i missed one of the '
<dr_willis>  :)
<josh__> all that came up was 2.6.15-26.46
<larson9999> more than that
<josh__> so is my kernel good?
<crimsun> good, so you're running the latest available kernel. I've submitted additional changes into the upcoming Ubuntu kernel.
<josh__> sik
<crimsun> The next release should fix your issue.
<josh__> ok well the driver is installed, reboot?
<josh__> well i'm pretty sure the driver is installed
<josh__> i'll reboot now
<josh__> brb
<crimsun> it's not going to help unless you compile 1.0.12 from alsa-project.
<josh__> huh?
<josh__> how do i do that then
<josh__> or are u still talking to me
<Silver_Adept> Would I need to compile the latest alsa-project devices as well to make my microphone actually record?
<josh__> ooh ok
<crimsun> there's an excellent how-to for compiling sound drivers on the ubuntu forum
<josh__> brb everyone
<crimsun> Silver_Adept: depends which codec you use
<Silver_Adept> Codec, crimsun? I don't understand.
<crimsun> Silver_Adept: ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<crimsun> (what's the output?)
<Silver_Adept> Output: Mixers: 0: SigmaTel STAC9708,11
<larson9999> Hawkwind: dvdshrink is just sitting there saying it's installing files.  been a long time now
<crimsun> Silver_Adept: which dsp is used, the emu10k?
<Silver_Adept> Should be. It's an SBLive! 5.1
<crimsun> then recording should work just fine. Pastebin your ``amixer''.
<Silver_Adept> Pastebin? Is that a specific command?
<crimsun> see the topic.
<crimsun>  Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Silver_Adept> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21685 , if you please.
<josh__> OMG!!!!
<josh__> ok it said on boot
<josh__> xine was unable to load audio drivers
<crimsun> Silver_Adept: your Capture control element is muted.
<crimsun> you should be able to use Kmix to fix that
<Silver_Adept> Even with Capture unmuted, sound does not record.
<josh__> ok why is this so effing retarted
<crimsun> from what, the mic? Did you unmute the mic boost?
<Silver_Adept> Attempts to use Sound Recorder and Skype have both failed in silence.
<Silver_Adept> Muted mic boost?
<crimsun> did you toggle the mic input?
<Silver_Adept> Yes.
<crimsun> you have two mic inputs
<Silver_Adept> Two inputs?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0
<Silver_Adept> Labels?
<crimsun> I presume you've followed the emu10k mixer controls page under 'Alsa Drivers' on the alsa wiki?
<Silver_Adept> If I change the "Mic Select" option in KMix, the microphone does not give me ambient noise.
<whytxtacy> thanks fa the help got it up an runnin
<Silver_Adept> Crimsun - perusing said document.
<whytxtacy> can anyone tell me if i can download yahoo messanger on this prog
<crimsun> whytxtacy: does Kopete not suffice? (Yes, you can, but it doesn't integrate well if at all.)
<dr_willis> whytxtacy,  GAIM is a good alternative for that.
<Silver_Adept> Crimsun - I do not know if I have the right document. Do you have a handy link?
<whytxtacy> ok thanks
<whytxtacy> im sorry im new to this program
<crimsun> Silver_Adept: see the header section of http://alsa.opensrc.org/emu10k1
<dr_willis> you mean 'operating system' :)
<glick> hey doesnt kwlanmanager allow for the use of WPA?
<glick> it says wep but i dont use wep
<glick> i use wpa
<larson9999> Agios: that xdvdshrink install script is hanging on copying the testfifo file to /usr/bin.  what the heck is testfifo?
<glick> kde keeps frustrating me
<glick> it looks pretty but its unstable
<josh__> same
<Agios> a test script to test his fifo. he actually uses 2 I think.
<glick> for me at least
<Agios> larson9999: but it's just trying to copy the script, not run it :)
<dr_willis> i cant recall any problems with kde.
<dr_willis> at least not in the last year or so. :P
<Silver_Adept> Crimsun - many apologies, but I do not understand the document at all...
<Agios> larson9999: why is it hanging?
<glick> its very buggy
<dionyziz> img src="http://a.deviantart.com/avatars/d/i/dionyziz.gif"
<crimsun> josh__: do you need me to walk you through installing 1.0.12?
<dionyziz> <img src="" />
<dr_willis> very buggy... and i havent noticed any.. oh well.
<crimsun> Silver_Adept: the sblive mixer controls pages should explain what each enumerated control element does
<josh__> yessss
<dr_willis> life is buggy. :P
<josh__> i'm dying here
<josh__> omg
<larson9999> Agios: i don't know.  it was just hanging on the copy part so a did the copy manually.  all the files copied over but when i tried to copy testfifo it just hung.  it has a p where the d usually is in an ls -l.  what does that mean?
<josh__> i have no sound now
<crimsun> josh__: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<glick> does anyone know how in kde i can connect to a wpa protected wireless netowkr
<glick> ?
<Agios> means it's a pipe, jsut ignore it. It shouldn't have been art of the package.
<glick> kwlanassistant isnt hellpng me
<guillermo> hi, i new here, i have a problem with python on ubuntu, i try these len('n') and it return 3
<crimsun> josh__: wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.12.tar.bz2
<larson9999> Agios: ok.  i just removed it and the install went ok.  we'll see if it works!
<crimsun> Zamboulie: please keep it in here.
<Agios> larson9999: great
<Zamboulie> ok
<Zamboulie> why cna't we just pm?
<dr_willis> PM causes cooties.
<Zamboulie> ur the doctor
<Zamboulie> lol
<baoji> hey folks... I'm trying out kubuntu for the first time; the installer hangs, no matter what I do, at step 6 (final partition before install)
<Zamboulie> ok its installed
<guillermo> hi, i am new here, i have a problem with python in ubuntu
<Silver_Adept> Crimsun - having a slightly more difficult problem than that as well. My two standard errors when attempting to record sound are "ALSA is busy" or "Mixer Settings are incorrect."
<crimsun> Zamboulie: did you download the 1.0.12 tarball, too?
<Zamboulie> umm i don't think so
<crimsun> Silver_Adept: that shouldn't happen with the emu10ks. Which apps are throwing those errors
<Zamboulie> what's this all for anyways
<crimsun> Zamboulie: scroll up; I gave you the command
<Zamboulie> oh ya
<crimsun> Zamboulie: you need a newer sound driver, so you have to compile it
<Zamboulie> i did that command
<Zamboulie> i thought that was the kernel one
<Zamboulie> which i already did
<Zamboulie> anyways now what
<crimsun> Zamboulie: the one from realtek or the one from alsa-project?
<Silver_Adept> The "Incorrent configuration error" is KDE's Sound Recorder. Which, naturally, seems to be behaving, although not actually recording any sound.
<Zamboulie> uhh i got the realtek driver
<Silver_Adept> The "busy" is gstreamer-properties.
<crimsun> Zamboulie: that's the prelim version of the alsa one.
<Zamboulie> so now what
<Silver_Adept> ...which at the moment, also appears to be behaving.
<crimsun> Silver_Adept: shouldn't be busy; you should be able to execute multiple concurrent aplays and arecords just fine
<Silver_Adept> Crimsun - yeah, they're behaving right now. But I'm still getting nothing on playback.
<guillermo> HI, i need help!!!
<crimsun> Zamboulie: slow down - I can only type so fast, particularly when addressing multiple people
<Zamboulie> sry
<baoji> anyone know how the kubuntu installation works? I'm happy to set up partitioning myself if someone can suggest a command to run after I've done so...
<crimsun> Zamboulie: tar xf alsa-driver-1.0.12.tar.bz2 && cd alsa-driver-1.0.12
<SpAwN> baoji, are u installing off the live version?
<Zamboulie> no such file or directory
<baoji> SpAwN: yes, I am
<SpAwN> baoji, thats the problem
<crimsun> Zamboulie: I thought you said you downloaded it.
<SpAwN> i hope u didnt have any valuable info
<Zamboulie> ya i just realized that lmao
<baoji> SpAwN: I'm installing on a blank drive :)
<SpAwN> baoji, good =D it hosed my partions 2 times in a row
<Zamboulie> wow this is confusing
<baoji> SpAwN: so what should I get instead: the Alternate Version?
<SpAwN> baoji, u can either dl the other version...or do what i did...install it using "text mode"
<SpAwN> the text mode install went realy good....partion didnt messs up
<baoji> SpAwN: I'm v. comfortable in text mode... how do I get there?
<shane_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<SpAwN> baoji, are you using a live dvd or live cd?
<baoji> SpAwN: cd
<SpAwN> baoji, then u will have to re dl it...as im pretty sure its not on the cd
<SpAwN> u can check
<SpAwN> reboot....if it promts u for a options to boot....see if there is a text mode
<Zamboulie> okok now it says ~/alsa-driver-1.0.11-4.04c$
<Zamboulie> now do i type ./install?
<SpAwN> reboot to the cd tha is....
<baoji> SpAwN: ah, of course... I'll give that a go. thanks for giving me hope :)
<SpAwN> baoji, np.....but im 99% sure the cd doesnt have it
<crimsun> Zamboulie: um... that's the realtek stuff. Why are you messing with that instead of the alsa-driver-1.0.12 I specifically mentioned?
<Zamboulie> i was following ur instructions
<baoji> SpAwN: the alternate version then... good stuff
<SpAwN> yup
<Zamboulie> and look above
<Zamboulie> it clearly says alsa-driver...
<crimsun> Zamboulie: my instructions are for alsa-driver-1.0.12, not alsa-driver-1.0.11-4.04c
<baoji> SpAwN: thanks so much!
<shane_> you guys mind if I ask some questions about xgl and compiz?
<SpAwN> baoji, np man
<Zamboulie> k wait wait a sec
<Zamboulie> lets just pm
<crimsun> Zamboulie: (in each instance I've specifically stated alsa-driver-1.0.12)
<Zamboulie> sry i'm really frigging stupid
<shane_> no one is home at the #ubuntu-xgl room
<Silver_Adept> Oh, wait, wait.... whoooo! It works! Thank you, Crimsun!
<Zamboulie> i'm only 16 with adhd so i never know whats goiing on
<crimsun> Silver_Adept: np.
<Silver_Adept> Your magical powers are great and legendary... and it's rather funny, I just fiddled some options, 'tis all. Thanks for your patience.
<DFM> zamboulie:1st stop trashing yourself Linux takes time and I still have yet to get a clue so don't feel bad.
<Zamboulie> lol
<shane_>  I just installed XGL with AutomatixBleeder. Everything seemed to go well but when I started an XGL session there is no XGL. How can I tell I got things done correct?
<Zamboulie> its after midnight i gues i'm tired
<Zamboulie> ok ya i did something wrong here
<Zamboulie> the alsa driver, where do i get it'
<Zamboulie> because i mixed something up with what u said
<crimsun> Zamboulie: wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.12.tar.bz2
<DFM> zam:I forgot to mention I have been fooling around with Linux for just over 3 years and it wasn't until I discovered Debian that I wanted to learn more and now that I am using Ubuntu I want to abandon Window's.
<Zamboulie> same here
<Zamboulie> but i play fear and stuff so i still need it
<Zamboulie> and all my pictures and music is there
<DFM> I have yet to swith to PCIexpress but I do game and will keep win for that
<Zamboulie> ya
<Zamboulie> i only have a 7300gs
<Zamboulie> i overclocked it till it artifacted but still isn't good enough
<Zamboulie> i also pumped my cpu from 1.8 to 2.5ghz
<Zamboulie> stock cooling and everything
<SpAwN> play et on linux....best game ever
<SpAwN> and its made for linux...
<Dr_Willis> xmoto !
<shane_> SpAwN et?
<larson9999> fish fillets is the best game every
<SpAwN> wolfenstien:eney territory
<SpAwN> *enemy
<Zamboulie> i have guild wars on this
<Zamboulie> beat that everyone
<DFM> quit it you guys ur making me itch to fragg someone!!!!!!!
<larson9999> or m.u.l.e. and you can run that on two tin cans and a thing of dental floss
<SpAwN> i play cs and css on linx to..but use cedgea
<shane_> SpAwN ahh ok I have been looking for a decent game. I may just say screw the XGL
<SpAwN> shane_, xgl breaks everything
<SpAwN> not worth it in imo
<shane_> SpAwN I installed it but nothing happens. How can I make sure to get rid of it? I have never uninstalled anything before .. yet
<larson9999> i'm so far behind on games that my next in line is duke nukem 3d
<SpAwN> shane_, well just last week i went to install xgl...installed like 5 packages for it......then decided not to install it...and it TOTALY messed up
<SpAwN> lol
<SpAwN> larson9999, your in for a good surpise...duke nukem pwns
<larson9999> pwns?
<SpAwN> owns........
<DFM> well Larson I still get a kick out of Pac-Man
<glick> hey does anyone have a dlink wirless card?
<shane_> SpAwN so how would I uninstall XGL and compiz?
<Zamboulie> ok crimsun i'm up to speed now
<glick> does it work with linux?
<larson9999> SpAwN: oh.  actually i think that started a trend i don't like... the gun on the side angle.
<SpAwN> shane_, f'ed if i know
<DFM> glick: yes
<crimsun> Zamboulie: tar xf alsa-driver-1.0.12.tar.bz2 && cd alsa-driver-1.0.12
<shane_> SpAwN and this dang smooth font crap too ( I used automatixbleeder)
<glick> DFM: the dlink wireless cards work with linux?
<SpAwN> larson9999, hehe
<Zamboulie> ya i did that
<DFM> glick: some do
<SpAwN> i just remeber being a little kid and finding the tittie bar in duke nukem
<larson9999> lol
<Dr_Willis> :)
<SpAwN> u hit space bar and they take there tops off
<Dr_Willis> I cant even get Duke Nukem to work any more.
<DFM> glick: get a DWL-G650 it works out of the box.
<SpAwN> Dr_Willis, i had it running in linux
<Dr_Willis> i found the old cd in a box a few weeks ago.
<SpAwN> Dr_Willis, they have ported it im pretty sure
<Silver_Adept> Anyway, thanks again, crimsun.
<SpAwN> ...but this was many bong hits ago
<SpAwN> so i forget :P
<DFM> glick: Lights flash kind of funky but other than that it took right off
<glick> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7843701&type=product&id=1142298456843
<glick> thats the one im thinking about
<crimsun> Zamboulie: ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-cards=hda-intel --with-sequencer=yes --with-pcm-oss-plugins=yes --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<larson9999> i have 200+ games on cd here i haven't played.  had another 200+ on floppy but i sold most of them.  no time to play
<Zamboulie> what the hell
<SpAwN>  i dled redneck rampage the other day...couldnt get it working wine
<Zamboulie> yay
<SpAwN> good old school funny game
<Zamboulie> its working
<Zamboulie> ok i did the command
<crimsun> Zamboulie: make && sudo make install
<SpAwN> went to a demolition derby tonight....still got clumps of mud on me.......it was great
<Zamboulie> so this driver is for my chip right?
<SpAwN> some sloppy racing
<DFM> glick: You had better check to see if it's compatable. I doubt any N series is going to work right now but I may be wrong.
<crimsun> Zamboulie: both of them, yes.
<Zamboulie> good
<Zamboulie> ok reboot now?
<crimsun> has it already finished?
<Zamboulie> yes
<crimsun> Zamboulie: now, sudo depmod -e
<shane_> ahh suddenly xgl and compiz work. barely
<Zamboulie> done
<DFM> Someone else might know. I just know that I chose a card off the list after trying in vain to get one of the 4 I had to work.
<shane_> whats the command to rotate the cube?
<crimsun> Zamboulie: now, modinfo snd-hda-intel|grep ^filename
<Zamboulie> am i supposed to change ^filename
<crimsun> no, type it precisely and tell us the output
<Zamboulie> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<crimsun> Zamboulie: ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<crimsun> (and tell us the output)
<Zamboulie> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 24392 2006-08-26 00:21 /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<crimsun> ok, good. Now pastebin ``lsmod |grep ^snd''
<Zamboulie> so do ``lsmod |grep ^snd'' then tell u the output
<Zamboulie> ?
<Zamboulie> or are u talking to me?
<Dr_Willis> use pastebin.com - post it there. :)
<crimsun> don't paste the output here; put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Zamboulie> ok
<Dr_Willis> or some other. :P
<Zamboulie> so the command is exactly ``lsmod |grep ^snd'' with the quotations
<crimsun> yes
<larson9999> i wish i was a hacker so i could make use of this dvt
<jbeagley> hey
<larson9999> dvr
<Zamboulie> heeyah
<Zamboulie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21688
<Dr_Willis> Heh - i haxored my DVR by flashing/updating its bios from a hacked one i found on the internet. :P
<Dr_Willis> No more of that silly macromedia (or whatever the #(#( its called) protection on it now.
<Dr_Willis> macrovision?
<crimsun> Zamboulie: sudo modprobe -r snd_pcm_oss && lsmod |grep ^snd
<jbeagley> my computer crashed, i reset it, and now when i try to log in to my normal non-root account through the GUI, it tells me it doesn't have access to my home directory
<Zamboulie> done
<larson9999> Dr_Willis: i bought a scientific atlanta explorer 8300 for $5 but it can't use it :(
<crimsun> Zamboulie: what was the output?
<Zamboulie> nothing
<Zamboulie> just went down to the next line
<crimsun> good. Now, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Zamboulie> i heard crackling!
<Zamboulie> yay!
<charles1952> Hello all...Newbie here...could someone point me to a URL where I could copy a recent and functional sources.list for US or EU repositories.
<crimsun> Zamboulie: now, pastebin the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<Zamboulie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21689
<charles1952> Zamboulie: Thank you very much!!!
<Zamboulie> oh lol ur welcome
<Zamboulie> don't include the number though
<crimsun> Zamboulie: aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*up.wav
<charles1952> Zamboulie: So I see!
<Zamboulie> that sounded cool
<crimsun> what did?
<Zamboulie> the sound
<crimsun> ok, then problem resolved.
* crimsun wanders off for dinner
<Zamboulie> reboot??
<crimsun> why reboot?
<crimsun> your system works just fine
<Zamboulie> well kmix hasn't detected anything
<crimsun> then log out of KDE and back in
<Zamboulie> oh oki
<Zamboulie> i luvs you!
<dek> I am trying to configure Samba to make a network with my other PC using Windows XP, i have a switch (not a router) and I can't get Samba to work, any help?
<charles1952> Hello all...Newbie here...could someone point me to a URL where I could copy a recent and functional sources.list for US or EU repositories. Could not find a good sources.list on the site he suggested.
<Zamboulie> ok anyone need help?
<dek> me :P
<charles1952> Yes...couldn't find a sources.list on the url you suggested...and other sites that you could recommend?
<dek> I paste: I am trying to configure Samba to make a network with my other PC using Windows XP, i have a switch (not a router) and I can't get Samba to work, any help?
<vinicri> how do i change desktop resolution on kubutu
<Zamboulie> brb
<Zamboulie> and click kmenu
<Zamboulie> system settings > display
<Zamboulie> if you cant change the resolution you don't have a driver installed for ur video card
<httpdss> dek: how did you configure your smb ??
<larson9999> why doesn't kcontrol appear on the kmenu by default?  or does it and i'm just too big a moron to find it?
<vinicri> brb?
<dek> httpdss: i followed this HOW TO: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Zamboulie> i have absolutely NO bass
<Zamboulie> its just treble
<Zamboulie> thats why i was trying to install the realtek drivers
<Zamboulie> i ended up reinstalling the alsa ones....fuck
<obf213> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zamboulie> oh i have no audio when i watch videos in google video
<SpAwN> Zamboulie, somthing is probly using the sound device...maby try killall artsd then restart the web browser
<SpAwN> i have to do that every once in a while
<httpdss> dek: check connection between the 2 machines with a ping... can they see themselves ?
<Zamboulie> no
<Zamboulie> i'm pretty sure there is just no code
<Zamboulie> codec
<SpAwN> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crimsun> Zamboulie: the flash issue is well-known
<Zamboulie> what
<Zamboulie> i can run flash
<Zamboulie> but i have no sound in flash either
<dek> httpdss: I pinged 192.168.55.2 (my other PC), seems they can't see each other
<dek> I want to set the IP of my Kubuntu to 192.168.55.1 but I can't find a way to do that
<httpdss> sudo ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.55.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<dek> cool
<dek> now ping seems to work
<httpdss> the console way :P ... else go to System Settings and under network settings youll find the way out
<faked_> In Ktorrent, I forwarded to the default ports but I'm still getting like NO speed at all, what's the problem here?
<pidg30n> Have you limited the upload speed at all?
<faked_> No
<faked_> I don't limit UL speeds
<dek> httpdss I love you xD now samba works, thanks
<pidg30n> :-)
<dek> I spent days trying to figure this out :P
<faked_> well I need this torrent
<httpdss> dek: no prob !
<faked_> it WAS DLing... now it's just not working
<faked_> okay now it's dling 4 kbs... it's been jumping on and off like this since it started
<larson9999> wth?  vista is going to require signed drivers for the 64bit version?  lol
<faked_> does anyone have ANY idea how to make it more consistent?
<httpdss> dek: that ip will get unassiged once you reboot. you need to get your network settings permanent
<faked_> ... come on, someone answer me, PLEASE?!
<dek> httpdss: how do I do that?
<durper287> sorry, haven't worked with bittorent
<httpdss> dek: easy way is  through network settings ... else console way would be to modify /etc/network/interfaces
<faked_> how do you live, torrents rock >_> ...when they work
<durper287> so do newsgroups
<Jucato> lol
<faked_> newsgroups? psht
<dek> httpdss: when I go to network settings and enable "Manual" with my new IP, it says Default Gateway Ip is invalid
<dek> what do I put in gateway IP?
<httpdss_> dek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21690    <--- thats how your /etc/network/interfaces should look like ... (on a "normal" situation)
<dek> ok
<dek> you from Uruguay?
<dek> xD
<soulrider> httpdss_:  :O
<dek> :O
<soulrider> ya somos 3 :P
<dek> si :P
<soulrider> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> [AVERTISEMENT]  #kubuntu is for SUPPORT questions, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general Kubuntu, Linux, and anything else under the sky (and possibly anything above the atmosphere as well)
<httpdss_> me yes :P
<Jucato> :-D
<dek> :O que coincidencia :P
<soulrider> si
<httpdss_> jajaja ... en cualquier momento nos rajan a todos :)
<dek> xDD
<soulrider> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dek> no puedo creer, encontrarse con otro uruguayo ac, parece joda :P
<dek> soulrider es amigo xD
<soulrider> vamos al offtopic o nos corren :/
<dek> ok xD
<shawn___> hi
<mx__> si senorita :p
<dek> :P
<shawn___> has anyone in here upgraded to edgy? is it worth the hassle?
<Jucato> shawn___: not yet
<Jucato> unless you want to test it
<Jucato> Edgy will be released on October
<shawn___> alright because I was using dapper like 2 months before the final
* mx__ explodes
<Jucato> well, Edgy is more edgy than Dapper, even at this stage
<shawn___> how has it be for stability?
<Jucato> well, from what I've heard, it's pretty usable, but not as your main OS
<shawn___> oh ok... I guess I'll wait then... I have to have something stable for programming
<Jucato> and even when Edgy comes around, it "might" be just a tad bit less stable than Dapper, AFAIK.
<Jucato> Edgy
<Jucato> Edgy's focus is on bleeding edge, I think
<soulrider> Jucato: is edgy, thats why :P
<Jucato> eheheh
<Martijn81> faked_: try KTorrent 2.0.1, it's much faster and has many issues fixed
<flaccid> can you install ktorrent by apt-get
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> but i suggets you get the latest deb from their site
<soulrider> version 2.0.1
<flaccid> oh its already installed
<Jucato> ey
<Jucato> KTorrent 2.0.1 is now available in dapper-backports
<flaccid> 1.2-0ubuntu5 looks old
<flaccid> us backports a source?
<flaccid> is
<Jucato> yep. it's already in sources.list, just need to enable it
<flaccid> thanks
<Jucato> deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<flaccid> that the only one i need
<Drenhead> I'm having problems trying to change to the linux-686 kernel.  when I do, my mouse and keyboard stop working.  Am I missing something?
<abattoir> Drenhead: do you have the corresponding linux-restricted-modules package installed?
<Drenhead> I just pasted a screenshot of what I have installed
<Drenhead> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21691
<[Nige] > hi all
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone
<Drenhead> abattoir:  have you had a chance to look at the screenshot I posted?
<Kai> 221 users. and not the one person asking a question. Wow. so different in the early mornings
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> there are 222 nicks, but 200 of them barely say anything :-D
<Kai> 222 now, only since tn3270 joined.
<tn3270> *wave*
<Jucato> ehehe
<tn3270> hehe
<Kai> but true, most that are here now are just idlers, or helpers that are sleeping or have no questions to answer.
<tn3270> you guys take qns?
<tn3270> i am trying to get rid of the irritating apt messages
<tn3270> i upgraded form breezy to dapper
<tn3270> *from
<Jucato> Kai: some are developers :-D
<Kai> if you have a question, someone probably has an answer
<Kai> whats the message?
<tn3270> ah ok
<Kai> ive done that
<tn3270> they refer to the breezy cd
<tn3270> i changed the apt sources list
<Jucato> tn3270: did you remove the line that has "cdrom" in it?
<tn3270> it is just irritating, can i remove the entry for the cd
<tn3270> not yet
<Jucato> tn3270: open up Adept (K Menu > System > Adept)
<Kai> yea, you can do without the cdrom soure
<tn3270> ah ok
<Kai> *source
<tn3270> i was afraid it would break something
<tn3270> thx for the help
<Kai> not at all. i dont use the cd source ever. pain in the ass
<tn3270> i'll go try
<Kai> so i just removed it
<tn3270> ah
<tn3270> k, canother interesting qn
<Jucato> ?
<tn3270> can i remove the desktop
<tn3270> totally
<tn3270> ie get rid of kde-desktop
<tn3270> or whatever desktop
<Jucato> huh?
<tn3270> i mean don't install the gui
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> hmm...
<Kai> for a server, yes
<Jucato> yeah
<tn3270> hmm
<Kai> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<tn3270> apt-get deinstall kde ?
<tn3270> ah
<tn3270> remove
<tn3270> thks
<Jucato> Kai: that will only remove "kubuntu-desktop"
<Jucato> that won't work
<Kai> its a metapackage so it removes everything associate
<Kai> d
<Jucato> no
<redblades> Wait, I thought you had to use Aptitude to do that... ?
<Jucato> Kai: it won't do that
<tn3270> interesting
<Jucato> it will only uninstall the kubuntu-desktop pakage and only that
<tn3270> i am contemplating chaging to xfce
<tn3270> *hides*
<Jucato> no problem with that tn3270
<Kai> trust me, i had a hard enough time first time i moved from gnome to kde, ubuntu-desktop wanted to take most of the stuff i wanted kept with it
<tn3270> hmm
<Jucato> Kai: trust me, you can try doing it yourself now
<Jucato> and see what it will remove
<tn3270> i tried that on breezy, I think I broke x
<Kai> Jucato, no thanks. Im using my KDE ;P
<ironfroggy> any idea whats going on if scrolling with the right edge of my touchpad just stops randomly during a session and works again after a restart?
<tn3270> hehe just experimenting
<Jucato> Kai: you can try it without confirming it so you won't have to actually remove anything
<Kai> Hm
<ironfroggy> also interesting is that usually the pointer acceleration doesnt seem to affect the touchpad, but when the scrolling stops working the acceleration kicks in.
<Kai> thats weird
<Jucato> removing kubuntu-desktop will only work when 1) you use Aptitude and 2) it was installed using Aptitude
<Kai> different from breezy. back on breezy it would have ripped all of its sibling packages, kicking and screaming, from the system
<tn3270> ah
<Kai> or at least thats what happened to me.
<tn3270> i will keep that in mind and try
<inteliwasp> is there a platform independent way of useing remote dektop?
<Jucato> tn3270: you might want to have a look at this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php specially about installing Gnome, KDE, and Xfce
<tn3270> i think i read that already hehe, but thanks
<tn3270> i'll try later
<tn3270> *crosses fingers*
<tn3270> btw don't you guys sleep?
<ironfroggy> are there known issues with touchpads like this?
<Jucato> it's almost 3pm here...
<tn3270> lol same
<inteliwasp> 02:40 here
<tn3270> eh
<tn3270> jucato is in SEA?
<ironfroggy> here too.. AM, tho.
<tn3270> heh
<Jucato> tn3270: yeh ^_^
<tn3270> tks for help
<inteliwasp> that was a 24hr clock... AM  weeeeee
<Jucato> ehehe
<nalioth> sleep?
<nalioth>  who needs sleep?
<inteliwasp> i second that
<tn3270> sleep is for the weak
<Jucato> sleep does not exist in nalioth's vocabulary
<fritsch> tn3270: :hehe, just got up
<tn3270> weakling!
<tn3270> *hides*
<Jucato> lol
<fritsch> tn3270: :-)
<tn3270> wow, you guys are frienndly
<fritsch> tn3270: was totally tired, done 12 hours of kernel recompiling yesterdays (f*cking sky2)
<tn3270> ah
<tn3270> my fun yesterday was this:
<fritsch> tn3270: 2.6.18-rc4 <- very stable for this card
<tn3270> manually send 3000+ mails
<fritsch> tn3270: lol
<fritsch> tn3270: why that? perl/bash is your friend
<tn3270> is exciting
<tn3270> no no windows 20 box
<tn3270> *2k
* fritsch fetches calc (mom)
<tn3270> with some weird email software
<tn3270> notbad, 3hrs only :P
<fritsch> tn3270: every 3 seconds a mail
<tn3270> how come you took 12hrs to recompile :P
<fritsch> tn3270: oh my god
<fritsch> tn3270: long story
<fritsch> tn3270: my new mainboard has an IT821X controller
<tn3270> most of it was deleting "mail delivery" notices
<tn3270> ah
<fritsch> tn3270: after plugin my lvm and ubuntu installation, no root could be mounted, while booting (just normal, no problem)
<tn3270> ah
<fritsch> tn3270: after this a booted a live cd, chrooted in, redid initrd
<fritsch> tn3270: rebooted and, what do i have to see: nothing works
<tn3270> ouch
<fritsch> tn3270: problem was: my installation knew the drive as hda
<fritsch> tn3270: the live cd loads the ITE821X after the intel piix modul
<fritsch> tn3270: => /dev/hde is now my harddisk
<inteliwasp> is it worh it to recompile the kernal for my laptop for performance/batt times?
<fritsch> tn3270: very annoying for grub, which can t find "corresponding bios drive"
<tn3270> how did that happen fritsch?
<fritsch> tn3270: bought new mainboard/cpu
<fritsch> tn3270: IDE controller changed
<tn3270> ah
<tn3270> suppose so
<tn3270> hmm
<tn3270> grub can't find the drive then?
<fritsch> tn3270: but to finish, the new initrd know it again as "hda" ;-) because It821x comes before Piix
<inteliwasp> nm.... brain is outta gas..... *thud*
<fritsch> tn3270: yes, if you have a special ide chipset
<fritsch> tn3270: normally no stress, the mix up (hde <-> hda) from live to booted/chrooted system was problem at first
<tn3270> why are you guys so hardcore?
* tn3270 grumbles a bit
<fritsch> tn3270: hardcore?
<fritsch> tn3270: i want to use an OS
<tn3270> yeah you spend 12 to recompile
<tn3270> 12 hrs
<fritsch> tn3270: compile time was perhaps 1 hour
<tn3270> oh
<fritsch> tn3270: but friggling out the devices stuff
<tn3270> yeah i suppose
<tn3270> many would have given up
<fritsch> tn3270: after that i tried kernels to improve sky2 bandwith
<tn3270> i appluad your... tenacity
<tn3270> what is sky2?
<fritsch> tn3270: but not me, made a howto and send it to my computer shop
<fritsch> tn3270: this is a network driver
<tn3270> mm
<fritsch> tn3270: the device says "hello" under eth1, but wants to be used on eth2 ;-)
<tn3270> hehehe
<tn3270> weirdness
<fritsch> [17179584.788000]  sky2 eth0: addr 00:17:31:84:44:8d
<fritsch> [17179584.936000]  sky2 eth2: enabling interface
<fritsch> tn3270: cool *g* or?
<fritsch> tn3270: perhaps some udev stuff, i could manage this hehe
<tn3270> you are way to scary
* tn3270 hides
<tn3270> i just know the basics
<tn3270> and you're playing with interesting drivers
<fritsch> tn3270: don`t want to scarry
<fritsch> tn3270: i use linux because of such stuff ... there would have been no way to keep an windows XP installation
<tn3270> no worries
<ironfroggy> has anyone here been having trouble with firefox?
<tn3270> not really
<fritsch> ironfroggy: in what way?
<ironfroggy> im having consistant problems with it on two boxes, but its different consistant problems on each box.
<Jucato> what kind of problem?
<ironfroggy> one my laptop i get repeated freezing
<fritsch> ironfroggy: only firefox or the whole system?
<ironfroggy> and on the desktop it randomly loads pages without rendering them.
<ironfroggy> just firefox
<fritsch> ironfroggy: some "jungle" plugins (sorry don`t find the english word)
<ironfroggy> umm.. not sure what you mean
<fritsch> ironfroggy: some wmv plugins can hang firefox very ugly, or acessing flash sites
<fritsch> ironfroggy: can you reproduce it to a page?
<ironfroggy> no its never reproducable.
<fritsch> ironfroggy: shit :-)
<fritsch> ironfroggy: ypi ise tje ate versopm
<ironfroggy> its just one of those "eventually" bugs
<fritsch> ironfroggy: sorry, did not look an the screen
<fritsch> ironfroggy: you use the latest version?
<ironfroggy> yes
<fritsch> ironfroggy: try following
<fritsch> ironfroggy: start firefox from a terminal and have a look, if something is reported in
<ironfroggy> what i find the oddest is that both boxes are up to date and get these different problems, but both get their respective problems pretty consistantly.
<ironfroggy> ill do that
<fritsch> ironfroggy: you can also look in ~/.xession-errors
<ironfroggy> are there any verbosity flags i can use?
<fritsch> ironfroggy: --g-fatal-warnings
<fritsch> ironfroggy: or -safe-mode
<fritsch> ironfroggy: if safe mode works, then an extension is the problem
<ironfroggy> ok if i cant figure anything out from this ill run in a debugger next time.
<fritsch> ironfroggy: okay, have fun
<root> i
<fritsch> root: could you do: adduser fritsch adm
<ironfroggy> but also, i still cant scroll with my touchpad and dont know why its stopping working.
<fritsch> root: lol, was just a joke, because of your "root" name
<fritsch> ironfroggy: did you suspend in between?
<fritsch> ironfroggy: just switch to a terminal: "ctrl alt F1" and switch back "ctrl alt F7"
<ironfroggy> no it just happens now and then. its pretty rare, but very annoying
<fritsch> ironfroggy: and retry
<ironfroggy> tried that, no go
<fritsch> ironfroggy: okay, perhaps look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fritsch> ironfroggy: synaptics is it .. i think
<ironfroggy> yes its not finding the touchpad device, so it must be falling back on a standard mouse driver.
<quink25> hello, just a question:
<quink25> i'm having problems with a latitude c600 cd-rom drive. all i think i need is a kernel option that i can pass on, that says no persitent mount. the documentation was kinda sparse on that one, so it'd be nice to have something
<quink25> i'm trying to run an install
<redondo81> Hi guys, do you know how I can run  windows exe files under linux?There's an emulator o something like?
<hagenisse> wine.
<Jucato> redondo81: Wine. but not all windows programs will run
<redondo81> ok, thanks, with apt-get I can install it?
<Jucato> yep
<Ash-Fox> I suggest that if you have difficulties with wine, to readup about the program you want to run on http://appdb.winehq.org/
<redondo81> Thank you very much!I try now :)
<quink25> any ideas?
* Pot|Gone is back.
<fritsch> quink25: what is not working?
<fritsch> quink25: does it not mount or does it always mount?
<quink25> it doesn't mount at all
<quink25> the cd is not defective
<quink25> slax has a similar problem on the laptop
<fritsch> quink25: okay
<quink25> the mount of the root file system fails
<fritsch> quink25: is it detected by the kernel?
<quink25> the root on the cd
<quink25> is what detected by the kernel?
<fritsch> quink25: you can try pass the values: routeirq=pci
<quink25> the cd - good question...
<fritsch> quink25: and if nothing works, try: routeirq=pci irqpoll
<fritsch> quink25: dmesg |grep hd
<quink25> alright, restarting
<fritsch> quink25: does this give something usefull?
<fritsch> quink25: okay, have a try
<quink25> it doesn't even get up to that stage
<quink25> where i have the shell
<fritsch> quink25: the cd is not your only problem?
<quink25> unless, there's a backdoor for a shell...
<fritsch> quink25: it does not boot at all?
<quink25> i think it is the cd-drive only that's the problem
<fritsch> quink25: ah!
<fritsch> quink25: you want to start the live cd?
<quink25> that all linux distros can't get to mount the root file system, unless some parameters are passed on at boot time.
<quink25> yep
<fritsch> quink25: okay, perhaps this helps
<fritsch> quink25: if not: try: acpi=off noapic (APIC, not acpi)
<quink25> ok, routeirq=pci didn't work
<fritsch> quink25: the irqpoll is very evil ... i got a confused cdrom drive with this option ...
<quink25> ok, i'll give that a try
<quink25> ok
<quink25> bbl
<fritsch> quink25: just place: routeirq=pci irqpoll acpi=off noapic nolapic
<heinkel_111> good morning :)
<fritsch> quink25: this sould be very hardcore though
<fritsch> heinkel_111: moin!
<fritsch> heinkel_111: you have been in bed, too?
<heinkel_111> yes
<fritsch> heinkel_111: you are an european, too?
<heinkel_111> i lost my hacking powah
<heinkel_111> fritsch: yes i am norwegian
* Potus is away: Away at the moment
<timothy> I need to transfer the contents of a 2.5 gig hd to this computer.  the only way I can do this is over the wireless network.  how would I do such a transfer?
<timothy> the computer with the files is booted inte dsl linux
<timothy> hello?
<Jucato> I guess no one knows?
<timothy> that sucks
<Jucato> or maybe no one who's here right now...
<Jucato> Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<TheGateKeeper> timothy: both computers linux?
<timothy> the receving computer is kubntu the sending computer is danm small linux
<TheGateKeeper> use NFS
<TheGateKeeper> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<TheGateKeeper> timothy: set up a share using nfs on the receiving computer, then use konqueror on the sending computer to push the files to the other one
<blewis> Hi all.  Does anyone have a problem with opening files on smb shares with openoffice
<timothy> ok, ill try it
<TheGateKeeper> timothy: once you have installed nfs on kubuntu you can use the gui in ssytem settings --> sharing to setup the share
<rohit_> help!! amarok not playing mp3
<Martijn81> is there another way to unlock /var/lib/dpkg/ besised rebooting?
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<redondo81> I installed wine, what program can I run to try if it works now?
<Martijn81> *besides
<Jucato> rohit_: you need to install the package called "libxine-extracodecs"
<rohit_> i did that
<Jucato> is it already installed?
<rohit_> yes
<rohit_> xmms is able to play mp3 but not amarok
<Jucato> xmms uses its own thing to play mp3's. amarok needs libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> check if Amarok is using the xine engine (Settings menu > Configure Amarok > Engine)
<rohit_> yes it is
<Jucato> hmmm
<rohit_> how do i re-install libxine-extracodecs
<Martijn81> libmad0? Just guessing though
<redondo81> Do you know a good ide to develop c/c++ programs under linux?
<Jucato> redondo81: KDevelop
<rohit_> thanks Jucato it seems to be working now!!
<redondo81> thanks jucato
<Jucato> wow, 2 thanks in a row ehehehe
<rohit_> well then I will enjoy my Mp3s thanks again
<TheGateKeeper> redondo81: someone suggested this haven't got round to trying it: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/screen-shots
<Jucato> ehehe
<whatever> how do I increase the speed of the mouse?
<whatever> from system settings > mouse the 'pointer threshold' cannot be increased to more than 20px
<whatever> I want it to go more than that. possible? Maybe from teh command line?
<whatever> In which file is this setting stored?
<kooboontu> Well I'm pleasantly surprised. I had expected to go through some hell to get sound to work using the original 6.06 LTS live cd, but this Dell's Sigmatel 92xx works.
<equinoxeB> hy there...
<xst> I have a CUPS problem: When I, from my local host, A, try to print to a remote CUPS-host, B, all that comes out from the printer is a sheet with some "@PJL SET foo=bar" lines on it. If I print directly from the remote box (B), the output is just fine. Not even "echo foo | lpr" is printed correctly from hos A. What to do?
<equinoxeB> is there a page on the internet where I can find how to decrease the boot time?
<kooboontu> equinoxeB: sure, look for things like removing unnecessary initscripts
<quink25> nothing.
<TheGateKeeper> equinoxeB: if you search the ubuntu forums there should be information there, mainly involves removing services that you arn't going to use
<gan|y|med> hi. is there a way to switch runlevels with initng?
<equinoxeB> 10x
<Tokeiito> labas rytas (good morning)
<amaab> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Tokeiito> what soft i can use for compressing avi movie?
<todoestaqui> anyone can help me ? on term konsole, when typed 'ls | less' => ok but when typed 'ps | less' -> bash : less: command not found ???
<phreakys> hello
<phreakys> hi
<phreakys> what is the xgl-kubuntu package for?
<phreakys> seems to be broken on my fresh kubuntu install
<phreakys> (i know its for compiz, but i used the manual method to install before)
<redondo81> I have a problem,I have to install JRE to visualize an applet on Firefox, how can I do?
<phreakys> ah, did that some days back
<phreakys> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<phreakys> its there
<redondo81> ok, thanks
<phreakys> np
<phreakys> removing xgl-kubuntu, seems like its trashing halve of kubuntu :S
<redondo81> I have a problem , when I lunch the command sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre it says to me it cannot find it,do you know why?
<Jucato> redondo81: you need to enable the "multiverse" component of the repos
<SubNet> hi there!
<redondo81> and how?
<phreakys> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<phreakys> check for the universe files and add multiverse behind
<SubNet> Anybody experienced with k9copy? Tells me it couldn't open pipe ...
<SubNet> I have no Idea what this could be
<fenixon> hi
<phreakys> nope, no idea
<fenixon> i have a question - how to change my linux theme?
<phreakys> hm, installed xgl from jesper's script. *fingers crossed* brb
<AquaFox> Guys.
<AquaFox> If I idle my computer before I sleep I find it logged out.
<AquaFox> I want my programs to keep running.
<redondo81> I enable multiverse but nothing, it don't find it
<AquaFox> How to fix it?
<Jucato> redondo81: make sure that the multiverse that you enabled is on this line: "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe" and not on the dapper-backports line
<AquaFox> Help me guys?
<phreakys> hm, no love from compiz
<redondo81> I make a mistake a set all the repositories to multiverse!!!
<redondo81> and now?What can I do to repair my error?
<fdoving> redondo81: i recommend using source-o-matic
<fdoving> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Martijn81> errrr, anyone used vmware on ubuntu?
<Bazzi> yes
<Martijn81> i am trying to install 'that other OS'... but what do i awnser as partition type, seeing that it will install in my home ext3 partition?
<Martijn81> i mean filesystem
<fdoving> Martijn81: you're trying to install windows?
<Bazzi> uh?
<fdoving> do you have free space on your harddisk?
<fdoving> unpartitioned that is.
<Bazzi> you should be able to create a virtual disk w/ ntfs as filesystem
<Bazzi> which is what I recommend
<Martijn81> fdoving: yes, with vmware workstation
<fdoving> Martijn81: ok. then i'll just shutup. i don't know vmware :)
<Martijn81> so... i guess it's not going to work on my ext file system
<Bazzi> hm upgrade to vmware server then I can help you ;)
<Martijn81> pfff, glad i asked before hitting the key :)
<Martijn81> damn, i don' t want any fancy ntfs anymore ;(
<Martijn81> i knew it would break me
<redondo81> I have the new sources.list, but now how  can I copy it in etc/apt/ folder?
<Bazzi> Martijn81: well, ntfs is on the virtual disk then, so no harm for you ;)
<redondo81> I have to copy as root a file in a folder , how can I do?
<Martijn81> redondo81: with sudo
<Martijn81> redondo81: sudo cp /where/sources.list/is/now /etc/apt/sources.list
<Martijn81> redondo81: but first backup
<redondo81> ok, done
<Martijn81> redondo81: cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_BACKUP_data
<Martijn81> *date
<redondo81> now, how to install jre?
<Martijn81> Bazzi: so it doesn't mather is i install the virtual system on ext3?
<Martijn81> *if
<Bazzi> yeah you can install it anywhere
<vandenoever> is there a source for cmake 2.4 in kubuntu dapper?
<Martijn81> redondo81: apt-cache search sun
<fdoving> vandenoever: only 2.2.3
<redondo81> ok
<vandenoever> fdoving: there's no backport?
<fdoving> vandenoever: not that i'm aware of. might be anyway though.
<vandenoever> i'm developing strigi and would like to make sure people can build it on dapper
<Martijn81> redondo81: if sun-java5-jre is listed there you can install it with sudo apt-get install packagename
<vandenoever> fdoving: i searched with google, is there an easier search engine for kubuntu packages?
<fdoving> vandenoever: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<vandenoever> fdoving: hmm, ok
<vandenoever> thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<AquaFox> Can anybody here help me?
<redondo81> when I lunch the command sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre,it says me that dipendencies are not satisfied, it requests to install sun-java5-bin, but it's not installable,I don't know why!:(
<AquaFox> I'm on Kubuntu.
<AquaFox> And my computer is on 24/7.
<AquaFox> Before I go to sleep I let it idle and it logs off automatically.
<AquaFox> I don't want it to log off automatically :(.
<phreakys> waah
<redondo81> In adept request entry the package is signaleted as broken,why?
<phreakys> kde is so buggy on xgl
<redondo81> someone can help me please?:(
<phreakys> what is broken?
<redondo81> the sun-jre package
<phreakys> ah
<phreakys> try remove it manually
<redondo81> what can I do to repair?
<phreakys> sudo apt-get remove *package*
<redondo81> but it's not installed
<phreakys> and then reinstall
<phreakys> if its marked as broken, you should remove it
<phreakys> i did that on xgl-kubuntu an hour ago (broken too), and now it works fine
<redondo81> but the problem is that it's not installed , it says that the request is broken
<phreakys> yea, so try to remove the stuff remaining
<redondo81> how can I know what version of ubuntu I have?(dapper or breezy or hoary?
<Jucato> redondo81: in Konsole, type: lsb_release -a
<redondo81> mine is dapper
<Jucato> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<phreakys> hm, is there a way to disable the xgl-windowbar on startup in kde?
<phreakys> nm, time for a brak
<phreakys> break
<Martijn81> heyyyy, cool i will read that Jucato, thnx
<Piou2fois-fr> hi all
<Piou2fois-fr> somebody can help me about xming software and x11forwarding,
<Piou2fois-fr> ?
<fdoving> what is your problem?
<Piou2fois-fr> fdoving, i can easily start all software with putty
<Piou2fois-fr> but if i used "startkde" all is ok five minutes but freezes after
<Piou2fois-fr> is it a way to solve this problem?
<fdoving> hmm.. don't know, i don't use putty very much, never tried running KDE through it.
<Piou2fois-fr> hum
<whatever> will "aptitude purge wine" do a complete (including all settings) uninstallation of wine?
<Piou2fois-fr> ok, can is it possible to use something else than ssh for x11forwarding?
<fdoving> whatever: yes, system settings, not per-user settings.
<aliasfred> Piou2fois-fr: the 5min tells me it could be an issue of screenblanker. you may try to disable it to see if it changes something
<aliasfred> Piou2fois-fr: nx machine is much faster and allow this
<Piou2fois-fr> nxviewer and nxserver?
<aliasfred> i dunno :)
<baldi> morgen
<aliasfred> i tried it once and it IS much faster. but im no expert at all :)
<Piou2fois-fr> aliasfred, the freeze problem appear if for example i start firefox
<Piou2fois-fr> aliasfred, do you think that screensaver can start if i use x11forwarding?
<aliasfred> maybe
<Piou2fois-fr> arf
<aliasfred> it was just a deduction from the fixed time you reported
<Piou2fois-fr> i will loof for disabling this
<aliasfred> loof ?
<Piou2fois-fr> look
<Piou2fois-fr> !=
<Piou2fois-fr> :)
<aliasfred> ;
<Piou2fois-fr> aliasfred, it seems that no screensaver is enabled
<aliasfred> 0
<aliasfred> so it was not that :)
<JohnFlux> hey all
<JohnFlux> i'm trying to compile mythtv, but it complains it can't find  -lmp3lame
<JohnFlux> I have liblame0  installed
<fdoving> JohnFlux: install liblame-dev
<JohnFlux> when I try to install  liblame-dev    apt tells me it's replaced with liblame0
<JohnFlux> Package liblame-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<JohnFlux> However the following packages replace it:
<JohnFlux>   liblame0
<JohnFlux> it's x86_64 arch - so maybe that's why :/
<fdoving> hum.. could be.
<JohnFlux> dapper btw
<fdoving> JohnFlux: liblame-dev is installable on my dapper system.
<JohnFlux> fdoving: x86_64 ?
<JohnFlux> fdoving: which repos please?  I'll just get it manually
<fdoving> no, regular x86.
<JohnFlux> uh
<JohnFlux> you mean i386 ?
<fdoving> liblame-dev |   3.96.1-1 | http://no.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<JohnFlux> right
<whatever> will "aptitude purge wine" do a complete uninstallation of wine?
<JohnFlux> whatever: you'll probably want to remove  libwine as well
<whatever> if not how do I do a complete uninstallation( including each and every setting
<Jucato> whatever: it won't remove the hidden .wine directory in your home directory
<whatever> so If I remove .wine libwine, then it wld be gone completely?
<JohnFlux> whatever: i think so
<Jucato> what "sudo aptitude purge --purge-unused wine" will do is to remove wine and whatever was installed with it presuming you installed it using aptitude. it will also remove the configuration files for these packages
<Jucato> then you have to delete the ~/.wine directory to completely remove it
<whatever> Jucato: K thanks a lot
<jojo930> hi all
<whatever> Is it possible to force aptitude/apt-get to  install old version of an app without editing sources?
<whatever> old version being already downloaded or present in cds
<Martijn81> whatever: might be with apt pinning, i never done it though
<aliasfred> i dont remember the option but yes this is possible
<aliasfred> you may look at the last xorg hickup for example
<whatever> aliasfred: K  will try
<whatever> hickup?
<TheGateKeeper> where are all the deamons started on bootup please folks?
<whatever> Jucato: removing .wine worked thanks again!
<Jucato> whatever: no problem. glad I could help
<whatever> TheGateKeeper: /etc/init.d
<TheGateKeeper> thanx whatever :-)
<aliasfred> A specific version of a package can be selected for installation by following the package name with an equals and the version of the package to select. This will cause that version to be located and selected for install. Alternatively a specific distribution can be selected by following the package name with a slash and the version of the distribution or the Archive name (stable, testing, unstable). <- from apt-get mane page, whatever
<Jucato> heheh! that doesn't sound right... "thanks whatever..."
<whatever> TheGateKeeper: or if you want to start your own ~/kde/Autostart/
<aliasfred> whatever: some issue with a bogus package of xorg which produced issue so there are page explaining how to downgrade the package
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: you could also use the System Service GUI if you need to. System Settings > System Services
<whatever> aliasfred: Ok
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: whatever I was just having a little play with Arch and wanted to see what kubuntu did :-)
<Jucato> hehe
<aliasfred> whatever: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 <- the command line to downgrabe
<Jucato> aliasfred: would you know what the "1:" part means?
<aliasfred> whatever: up to you to find out the version number of the version you want
<Jucato> the version, AFAIK is just "1.0.2-0ubuntu10"
<aliasfred> Jucato: nope :)
<Jucato> hehe
<fdoving> Jucato: it's branch.
<Jucato> fdoving: oh
<fdoving> Jucato: kde is at 4:
<Jucato> ok thanks! I was just curious :-D
<bobbin> Hello? Is it possible to run apps without the GUI, so that dcop can be used to execute specific bits of it in the background?
<Jucato> I think most GUI apps need X to run. unless they have an option to run without X, like VLC
<aliasfred> bobbin: when you say 'without gui', you mean without opening the window or without launching X at all ?
<bobbin> aliasfred: I mean from using a KDE app in KDE but without having the window come up. Specifically, to automate use of the titlebars' context menus' "To Desktop" entry.
<Jucato> bobbin: you can use dcop even when  there's a GUI
<RawSewage> whats the KDE window manager called
<Jucato> KWin
<RawSewage> ty
<bobbin> Jucato: Yes, but I don't want to see the GUI or have it use CPU time to display; I just want the insides.
<imbrandon> Jucato: the 1: is the epoc it will work either way
<Jucato> well, basically you can't have KWin running without X, AFAIK
<Australite``> hi every one
<Jucato> imbrandon: ehehe! thanks!  I was wondering about that for some time :-D
<aliasfred> bobbin: you likely can prevent the window to appears, as of not taking cpu it is another thing. for those specific question, you will likely find more help on #kde-devel
<Australite``> i am back
<Australite``> ok to install amsn do i have to have it on my computer ?
<Australite``> any one here ?
<aliasfred> Australite``: well to install a software implies to have it on your computer
<bobbin> Jucato, aliasfred: X is running, it's just the one app I don't want to see. "dcop kwin" doesn't clue me in much from the command line. I'll try my luck on kde-devel then, too.
<Australite``> aliasfred:  for some reason i cant install amn on my computer !!!
<Jucato> bobbin: if you're looking for dcop commands, you can try using KDCOP
<bobbin> Jucato: I tried. I didn't find what I think I need so then I asked in here. :)
<Jucato> bobbin: you need a dcop command to make a window switch to a specific desktop?
<jimmy_> how do i put home n trash icons on kubu desktop?
<Jucato> jimmy_: right click on the desktop, choose Create New > Link to URL. then in the "Enter link to location (URL):" type in "trash:/" (without the quotes). give it a name, then click OK
<jimmy_> Jucato: thx:) anyway to put home on desktop too?
<Jucato> same procedure, this time, put "~/" instead of trash:/
<bobbin> Jucato: yep
* rouzic ha vuelto.
<jimmy_> Jucato: thankies!
<waylandbill> jimmy_: you may want the "system:/" link instead. Home, Trash, and others are accessible through there.
<Jucato> :-D
<Australite``> hi there i am back :)
<jimmy_> waylandbill: dats already in the panel...but thx
<waylandbill> jimmy_: not a problem.
<jimmy_> i cant eject or unmount a cd from my dvd-rw drive.....it says "only root can unmount /media/hdd"???
<lupine_> so prefix sudo before the eject command
<Jucato> jimmy_: try right-clicking on the CD icon in Konqueror media:/
<jimmy_> lupine_85: isnt there a way to just rightclick on it and click unmount/eject?
<Jucato> jimmy_: there is. in the System Menu, choose Storage Media
<lupine_85> usually, yes. How did you mount it to begin with?
<Jucato> then right-click on the CD icon (it will usually be a gold CD), then select Eject
<jimmy_> Jucato: same result dude
<jimmy_> Jucato: i did that...it says the same thing..
<Jucato> hmm
<lupine_85> also, the relavant line in your fstab should look like this:- /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<lupine_85> note the user
<lupine_85> if root mounts it, only root can unmount it
<lupine_85> if you mount it through konq., then it should be mounted as a user
<lupine_85> ...meaning you can unmount it as a user, as well :)
<jimmy_> i'll see if things get back to normal on restart...
<the-erm> What's wrong?
<the-erm> I just came in.
<jimmy_> i cant eject or unmount a cd from my dvd-rw drive.....it says "only root can unmount /media/hdd"???
<the-erm> oh well have you tried sudo eject -r
<the-erm> I guess it would be sudo.
<lupine_85> via the gui ;)
<jimmy_> ya
<longbean> jimmy_: how did it get mounted in the first place? or did you just put the CD in and it was available?
<the-erm> I'm pretty sure you've tried right-clicking the desktop icon, and ejecting it that way.
<amachu> jimmy_: sudo should work
<jimmy_> longbean: i asked kde to open it in new window
<jimmy_> the-erm: yes i did that!!
<Martijn81> Jimmy: check if there's no konqueror opened at that location
<the-erm> That's weird.
<the-erm> :)
<jimmy_> the-erm: i hope things will be ok on restart..?
<longbean> jimmy_: it sounds like your /etc/fstab file isn't configured quite right
<jimmy_> :(
<jimmy_> lemme restart....:)
<longbean> jimmy_: anyway, to get the CD out *now*, command line is probably your only option
<jimmy_> longbean: thx...everyone else too:)
<the-erm> In all honesty ... restart does seem like the only option.
<longbean> what is this "i'll see if rebooting fixes things" attitude? this isn't Microsoft
<the-erm> Sometimes ....
<the-erm> I've never really had a problem with ejecting myself.
<Jucato> how about manually unmounting the partition, modifying the fstab entry, the mounting it again?
<longbean> the command line option would've worked
<the-erm> Usually it's a right click.
<longbean> i think he was just scared to go there
<the-erm> If it were a cd, I don't see any damage in doing that Jucato
<the-erm> I can see it being a problem if you're using an actual partition.
<the-erm> Then you would need to reboot ...
<the-erm> Unless it wasn't being used.
<the-erm> In all honesty I don't do enough with the fstab to be rated much more than a beginner.
<arkygeek> hi all
<fabian2de> hey guys... does anybody know, where to get gstreamer0.10-plugins-mad for kubuntu 6.10? I cannot find it in any repository
<Jucato> fabian2de: 6.10? you're using Edgy?
<Jucato> fabian2de: it will probably be where it always is: multiverse
<fabian2de> Jucato: sorry, I meant 6.06
<Jucato> fabian2de: i can't seem to see a "mad" plugin. what are you trying to do, btw?
<vampiertje> hi
<vampiertje> can somebody help me in kubuntu?
<vampiertje> i download it and it comes in in 15 min
<fabian2de> Jucato: I try to install amarok with moodbar support and therefor I need gstreamer including mp3-support... and in the amarokchannel was said to me, that I need gstreamer0.10-plugins-mad to do so
<vampiertje> can somebody tells me what i must do to install something?
* vampiertje valt dood neer
<Jucato> fabian2de: I don't think we have that package. did you tell them that amarok uses xine in Kubuntu, not GStreamer?
<fabian2de> well, amarok may use what it want to use, but the moodbar executable need gestreamer
<longbean> vampiertje: install what? a program? the actual kubuntu system?
<vampiertje> yep
<vampiertje> i used ubuntu once
<vampiertje> but
<vampiertje> that was a mess
<vampiertje> and i want to try kubuntu now
<vampiertje> coose my win98 is lagging
<longbean> vampiertje: what was the problem with ubuntu?
<vampiertje> um
<vampiertje> i didnt installed everything cooze it every times asked for a su
<vampiertje> anything*
<the-erm> It's also getting harder to get software to work in 98.
<the-erm> M$ doesn't support it any more.
<vampiertje> and my grub loader was stuck
<vampiertje> when it was starting after install it didnt moved anything
<the-erm> So you had to manually select what os you wanted tor un?
<longbean> vampiertje: kubuntu's set up to use "su" as well
<vampiertje> nice, but ubuntu dont uses a su or am i wrong
<the-erm> well ... what you can do is sudo su passwd
<the-erm> and then change it.
<vampiertje> but whats a sudo
<the-erm> run as root.
<vampiertje> umm
<vampiertje> can you explain it
<waylandbill> actually Kubuntu is set up to use sudo. You can't su to root until you set the root password.
<fdoving> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vampiertje> ok
<vampiertje> so i need to set a root pass
<vampiertje> brb
<the-erm> yes via sudo
<vampiertje> ok
<vampiertje> i will try it
<vampiertje> ty
<vampiertje> brb
<aliasfred> what is the window name for  'root/superuser' ? 'administrator' ?
<the-erm> I think it can be anyone in xp.  Just have them flagged as an admin when you create their account.
<the-erm> But I don't run xp.
<aliasfred> ok
<longbean> has anyone tried to upgrade to Amarok1.4.2 on dapper yet? any gotchas I should look out for?
<the-erm> sorry I don't run amarok
<ubuntu> hi
<the-erm> hi
<Martijn81> oh boy, now my sound is f_cked
<Martijn81> thank you vmware!
<lupine_85> longbean: it switches to xine for plugins. that's it, really
<longbean> lupine_85: thanks. i'll fight through that somehow :P
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> it's really good, actually. even installs needed plugins automagically
<redondo81> Hi guys, I have a problem with firefox and jre,I installed jre but firefox doesn't see it,it ask me to install plugins, how can I do to configure it?
<lupine_85> just put the .so file into the firefox plugins directory
<lupine_85> IIRC, java installs into mozilla, where firefox doesn't see it
<redondo81> and where I can find the .so file?
<lupine_85> not sure -  I don't have it installed
<lupine_85> probably /usr/lib/mozilla or something similar
<redondo81> I search it
<lupine_85> it needs to be in either ~/.firefox/plugins or /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Martijn81> anyone have an idea what this "watter sound" and lower volume can be after installation of vmware? (i have removed it already, but the horror is still present)
<redondo81> I have 2 folder one called /mozilla-firefox and one /firefox, but I cannot find another folder with only mozilla
<redondo81> I dont know how to find the .so file to put in the firefox folder
<longbean> redondo81: you're looking under /usr/lib?
<redondo81> yes and I have 2 folder ona called /mozilla-firefox and one /firefox only
<redondo81> they seem to be the same
<RawSewage> it's  .mozilla
<RawSewage> in home folder
<LeeJunFan> man, I've got the worst luck getting storage devices to work with firewire.
<RawSewage>  /.mozilla
<RawSewage> whats a .so file
<redondo81> there isnt a mozilla folder in my home
<RawSewage> ?
<RawSewage> .mozilla
<RawSewage> dot mozilla
<redondo81> a .so file is the file to install the plugins in firefox
<RawSewage> it's hidden
<redondo81> how can I do to visualize it?
<RawSewage> alt+ v+ h
<redondo81> ok ok, I find it
<redondo81> and now what do I have to do?
<RawSewage> but
<RawSewage> why are you doing it that way
<RawSewage> you install plugins thru FF itself
<longbean> RawSewage: java plugin. slightly more complex
<RawSewage> oh
<redondo81> I install jre, but firefox doesn't see it, it ask me to download the plugins
<RawSewage> you dont do what youre doing
<RawSewage> Ive done Java with FF before, and I never opened the FF folders
<RawSewage> just a second
<longbean> redondo81: copy it to the folder /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<longbean> redondo81: you'll have to use sudo to do it
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<RawSewage> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<RawSewage> do those 2 lines
<longbean> RawSewage: he's nearly there through this method i think
<RawSewage> ok
<redondo81> ok, I try the RawSewage trick
<longbean> too many different ways of doing exactly the same things sometimes
<RawSewage> thats what Linux is all about
<RawSewage> Choice
<RawSewage> lol
<RawSewage> I dont think he has the correct version of Java
<RawSewage> maybe
<longbean> informed choice is good
<RawSewage> I dont know
<RawSewage> I hate Java
<RawSewage> I think it harkens back to the days when it killed my computer
<RawSewage> back in the 90s
<longbean> java's way overrated imho. but it has its uses
<RawSewage> it slowed my computer and I'd always have to reboot when encountering a page with Java
<redondo81> great, all works now, thank you very much
<RawSewage> good
<RawSewage> boomakr this page
<RawSewage> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<RawSewage> I need to learn Python
<longbean> the java fanboys say that JVM speeds have increased considerably in the latest releases
<RawSewage> people seem to love that language
<turjan> hi
<RawSewage> it will speed up even more once it's open source
<longbean> i'm not much of a programmer.
<turjan> excuse me, why will be the jvm faster when it becomes OpenSource?
<redondo81> Remain only a small problem, the applet is not completly visualize because appears yet the firefor request to install the java plugins
<redondo81> no no, i reloaded the page and now work perfectl
<longbean> redondo81: good
<RawSewage> turjan, because users and the whole world will be able to work on the code
<RawSewage> not just a handful of paid employees
<RawSewage> imo
<RawSewage> that my theory
<redondo81> I wanted to visualize the formula1 applet to see the qualification time live :)
<redondo81> I'm a fan of Ferrari:)
<turjan> rawsewage, the code is available since 2003 or so. The license is not called open source because it does not permit call java any derivative work
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> it will be soon though, right
<longbean> Sun is lukewarm on open source
<RawSewage> lol  Sun is lukewarm
<longbean> :P
<turjan> XD
<RawSewage> sorry I just woke up
<lupine_85> java--;
<bugunu_> hi, does anyone know how to fix 'nv' driver for X so it won't snow ? :)
<lupine_85> use the 'nvidia' one instead?
<lupine_85> or 'vesa'
<bugunu_> well err, for some reason even though nvidia-glx is installed as a package, it won't load
<bugunu_> sudo modprobe nvidia => FATAL: Module nvidia not found. (not even this, not X either)
<lupine_85> I think you need to install the appropriate linux-restricted-modules package as well?
<longbean> no nvidia kernel driver? odd. but should be installlable easily enough
<lupine_85> nvidia-glx is the programs, IIRC
<bugunu_> lupine_85: that's installed too
<longbean> installable even
<bugunu_> i did run nvidia-glx-config to modif xorg.conf
<lupine_85> have you ran depmod -a and ldconfig ?
<bugunu_> longbean: how to install nvidia kernel driver? :)
<Dannilion> arg, I've lost all sound for Amarok again
<bugunu_> lupine_85:  depmod -a yes but not yet ldconfig; doing it now
<longbean> bugunu_: i don't remember the package-name offhand...
<lupine_85> and is the .ko file actually present? (find /lib -name nvidia.ko)
<bugunu_> lupine_85: it is not :D
<lupine_85> (I get /lib/modules/2.6.17.9/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko but I'm not running a bog-standard Ubuntu ;) )
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<RawSewage> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<bugunu_> wait, it is /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko
<lupine_85> ok, try "sudo insmod  /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko"
<RawSewage> I just told you
<bugunu_> RawSewage: have all that thank you ;)
<RawSewage> ok
<lupine_85> !nvidia-kernel-common
<ubotu> nvidia-kernel-common: NVIDIA binary kernel module common files. In component restricted, is optional. Version 20051028+1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 112 kB
<bugunu_> Invalid module format
<lupine_85> *another* repository?
<RawSewage> are you sure you did exactly what I posted
<bugunu_> oh yeah, btw, that kernel is the previous version :-"
<lupine_85> :D
<RawSewage> because thats how you do it
<bugunu_> RawSewage: pretty sure yes
<longbean> bugunu_: bingo. upgrade your modules i think
<RawSewage> ...
<bugunu_> RawSewage: I even did them again when u said it
<RawSewage> copied and pasted?
<bugunu_> longbean: ok, i'll try update then upgrade
<RawSewage> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<RawSewage> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<matrix> hi guys
<RawSewage> after you do that, you have to change  'nv' in xorg.conf to 'nvidia'
<bugunu_> longbean: hmm, nothing upgraded
<lupine_85> RS: yes
<RawSewage> and maybe reboot
<lupine_85> d'oh, sorry
* lupine_85 is in reverse brain mode
<longbean> bugunu_: what kernel version are you running and what kernel version is that nvidia module for?
<lupine_85> no need to reboot, though
<bugunu_> RawSewage: yes, copy/pasted :) ie. first cmd already had them installed, and second one i guess modified xorg.conf but said nothing
<matrix> i have installed the openoffice language pack but still i can't get use the german dictonary. is this the correct package? or does oo use ispel dicts?
<lupine_85> ok, just depmod again, then try to modprobe nvidia
<lupine_85> if that works, you can ctrl+alt+bkspace
<lupine_85> (assuming you're running these commands in an x terminal, of course)
<bugunu_> RawSewage: yes, it is nvidia in xorg.conf but X says smth about nvidia module not found aborting on several lines
<RawSewage> reboot
<RawSewage> it's a kernel
<RawSewage> dont kernels require reboot
<bugunu_> longbean: Linux asystem 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT
<lupine_85> it's just a kernel module
<RawSewage> oh
<lupine_85> you can load and unload them into a running kernel no problems
<Jucato> (was the porper linux-restricted-modules installed?)
<RawSewage> ok
<lupine_85> but with ubuntu, rebooting is easier than shutting down the x server
<lupine_85> :/
<RawSewage> why
<lupine_85> 'cos it annoyingly restarts itself
<matrix> is there a default keyboard shortcut in kde to switch to the desktop and back?
<lupine_85> back to where?
<Jucato> virtual desktops?
<RawSewage> no, to show the desktop
<bugunu_> RawSewage: apparently nvidia-glx doesn't install any file in /lib/modules... nvidia.ko one - nope
<matrix> no to my desktop, like when you click the symbol for your desktop but without using the mouse
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+D
<lupine_85> can you assign a hotkey to the applet?
<RawSewage> Jucato, cool
<lupine_85> or that works :)
<matrix> oh great thanks
<Jucato> eheheh
<RawSewage> I wanted to know that too
<bugunu_> RawSewage: well not if it's just a module installed;hmm maybe i should just reinstall my current kernel(+modules)
<matrix> is there a list with default shortcut in kde ?
<matrix> +s
<RawSewage> bugunu_, oh well dont listen to me
<RawSewage> Im new
<kraut> how do i unlock the screen of a locked liveinstall desktop?
<Jucato> matrix: yep. System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<bugunu_> RawSewage: np, im new too ;) who isn't :D let's party lolz
<lupine_85> something is missing. I'm certain that the nvidia.ko module should be in linux-restricted-modules
<Jucato> matrix: but whatever you do, DO NOT click on the Command Shortcuts tab there... it's gonna make System Settings crash
<bugunu_> lupine_85: i've even reinstalled linux-restricted-modules
<lupine_85> it's not in nvidia-kernel-common or nvidia-glx
<longbean> hunh. my system says that nvidiafb.ko is a part of the linux-image package.
<lupine_85> you don't want that ;)
<lupine_85> it conflicts with nvidia's driver
<Jucato> make sure that the version of linux-restricted-modules matches the linux-image version
<lupine_85> source of extreme anguish
<RawSewage> bugunu_, lol
<lupine_85> mm, you might only have the -23 version installed
<bugunu_> lupine_85: oh wait, i have it now :-" the linux-restricted-modules for kernel 2.6.15-23 were installed automaticly but not for 2.6.15-26 which i'm using; my bad i guess
<lupine_85> :)
<utab> hey guys how to view WMV files, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs says it works for all except wmv
<matrix> Jucato: atleast switching forth and back between the command shortcuts tab and the shortcut schemes tab doesn't break anything here
<bugunu_> lupine_85: thanks ;)
<Jazon> is it unusual for my ram to be at about 40% and my swap also around 300mb???  I have over a gig of ram
<larson9999> hmmm, i'm using thunderbird and noticed something that seems to not work the way you'd want.  i created an email and tried to send it all while i was disconnected from the net.  i got an error message that the email couldn't be sent but the email itself seems to have disappeared.  does that sound right or am i on crack?
<Jucato> matrix: ehehe yeah.. buggy ain't it?
<lupine_85> utab: w32codecs works for all except encrypted (and wmv9?) files
<bugunu_> and sorry (all) for all the trouble - one problem solved ;)
<matrix> Jucato: i can't see any bug here. but i don't want to stress it either :)
<lupine_85> larson9999: Is it in your Sent? Drafts?
<utab> lupine_85 how to get them
<yannux> hye everybody
<longbean> bugunu_: np, it was educational
<lupine_85> use the plf repos
<yannux> does anyone already setup pureftpd with postgresql ?
<lupine_85> be aware that if you're in the US then you'll be doing something illegal ;)
<larson9999> bugunu_: the .26 version is in another repository.
<Jucato> bugunu_: to be able to install the -26 linux-restricted-modules, make sure that the "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main" has "restricted" included
<utab> lupine_85 they are not supported and may break the system or once happended to me
<matrix> so now i need to figure out how i can make use of my additional dictionaries in oo. i have installed german, ispell, aspell and the german language pack for oo but can't choose the dictonary when i use spellcheck.
<vampiertje> hi
<vampiertje> done
<matrix> has anybody setup different dicts in oo before?
<vampiertje> ive got kubuntu now
<matrix> vampiertje: grats, have fun with it
<larson9999> Jucato: i wonder why that isn't spelled out more prominately?  it seems to be the number 1 reason kernel upgrades with nvidia cards "don't work"
<Jucato> larson9999: I think it is fixed in the 6.06.1 installers. I'm not sure though. So far, no one has been able to give me an answer to that same  question
<Jucato> other than a possible error/bug
<lupine_85> suppose .deb isn't smart enough to realise that updating linux-image to -26 means that you need to update linux-restricted-modules to -26 as well, if installed
<Jucato> utab: just download the w32codec .deb file from here: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/
<lupine_85> conditional dependencies--
<Jucato> lupine_85: actually that's not the problem.
<lupine_85> so what is?
<larson9999> yeah, but it would seem that even in the 'help places' it would be spelled out more.
<Jucato> lupine_85: the problem is that the newer linux-image resides in the main section of dapper-security. while the newer linux-restricted-modules reside in the restricted section of dapper-security
<lupine_85> ah, got you
<lupine_85> and of course, dapper-security restricted isnt' enabled by default
<Jucato> it seems so, at least in the 6.06 installers
<Jucato> but restricted is not only not enabled, it's also not in the sources.list
<larson9999> Jucato: yeah but lupine_85 is correct too because if that dependency were set, you'd get an error message that the other stuff couldn't be installed because one of the packages couldn't be installed
<Jucato> larson9999: but linux-image is not dependent on linux-restricted-modules, is it?
<josh__> whats up people? got a problem with my network config ( i think). i cant traceroute anything
<larson9999> Jucato: right.  but i thought that's what lupine_85 was saying that maybe it should be if you have  linux-restricted-modules installed.  that kinda dependency seems hard to deal with though
<josh__> i just tried from the windows side and it works fine
<josh__> my iptables are set to accept, my router doesn't block icmp
<josh__> i dont know where to start looking for the trouble... any ideas?
<Jucato> larson9999: it would work only if linux-image was dependent on linux-restricted modules. if that were the case, the package manager would detect that one of the dependencies (linux-restricted-modules) does not match the package being upgraded (linux-image).
<lupine_85>  larson9999: i was mistaken. If dapper-security restricted was enabled by default, apt would pick up the update to linux-restricted at the same time as it picked u pthe update to linux-image
<lupine_85> hence, conditional dependency not required
<josh__> any ideas?
<larson9999> Jucato: right and that seems like something you wouldn't want to do but if the conditional dependency could be set up it would catch this, too.
<Jucato> It just might be the reason why some recommend that you install the linux-<insert architecture here) meta-package instead
<larson9999> lupine_85: but i don't think security will every be enabled by default.  isn't that the reason it's called 'security'?
<aliasfred> josh__: window on the same box does traceroute ok ?
<lupine_85> ...
<srdjant> what's this in /topic about broken X?
<josh__> yep
<lupine_85> security *should* be enabled by default
<larson9999> anyway, it just seems to me that when the upgrade fails and you go searching for why, this reason doesn't POP out in the search results like it would seem like it should
<aliasfred> josh__: 'iptables -L' gives you some results ?
<lupine_85> srdjant: update to xorg-xserver-core-10.3 (or something like that) broke X
<lupine_85> 10.4 (the current) fixed it
<Jucato> larson9999: I try to mention it as much as I can in the forums
<larson9999> lupine_85: oh, i got it backwards? i thought security was for things that weren't safe.
<josh__> yeah, all accepted
<srdjant> lupine_85: thanks.
<longbean> josh__: does "traceroute -I" work?
<lupine_85> security is patches to fix unsafe things :)
<Jucato> and I think that the new installers have already been fixed
<josh__> and i dont have a firewall (firestarter) or anything else
<aliasfred> josh__: you mean you got a firewall ?
<aliasfred> ah ok
<larson9999> lupine_85: there i go getting things backwards again
<josh__> traceroute -l doesn't work either
<srdjant> also why does /etc/sudoers have root    ALL=(ALL) ALL ? I read in linux format that this is a bit insecure...
<josh__> no, i have no firewall installed
<aliasfred> josh__: hmm 'traceroute -n google.com'
<josh__> i tried traceroute -n www.yahoo.com
<aliasfred> and ?
<ubuntu> hi all
<josh__> nothing happened (by nothing i mean everything timed out * * *)
<Jucato> larson9999: I think this is just a pure human error. I do not recall seeing this in Breezy
<aliasfred> hmm real weird
<whizz-> when i updated xserver-xorg-core a few days back, i couldn't boot into the gui anymore... has this issue been resolved already?
<josh__> yeah, confusing me too
<Jucato> whizz-: yes
<aliasfred> josh__: 'traceroute localhost'
<whizz-> Jucato: ok, thx
<josh__> i cant think of anything that would block me off the top of my head :(
<Jucato> the latest xserver-xorg-core upgrade should be the fixed package
<larson9999> Jucato: that makes sense because if that's where the security fixes go, you'd want it enabled by default for sure.
<josh__> that worked
<darkdevil> http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue
<josh__> traceroute localhost provided a response...
<aliasfred> josh__: ok now try the first router you got. like asdl modem or such
<vampiertje> pompidom
<vampiertje> it works!
<ubuntu> How can i change the language (menu etc( of kubuntu
<vampiertje> but now its time to set an sudo
<josh__> cable
<srdjant> what's new in xserver-xorg-core 10.4?
<Jucato> larson9999: yes. except that if you install without an active/enable internet connection, all repositories are disable by default. But again, the issue wasn't really about dapper-security being disabled, but about the missing "restricted" component in that line.
<josh__> traced to router
<aliasfred> josh__: ok you got its ip ? you can get it from 'ip route'
<Jucato> srdjant: yes
<Mick7> hello
<josh__> yeah it made it to the router
<Jucato> 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<Mick7> excuse me..opensuse exist also for amd64?
<aliasfred> josh__: hmm but nothing beyond this router ?
<josh__> apparantly
<srdjant> Jucato: 'yes' in response to which question?
<josh__> lol
<josh__> which is odd i think
<aliasfred> josh__: but window works from the same box
<josh__> because windows sucks but it can get out fine... :(
<aliasfred> josh__: am lost :)
<longbean> ubuntu: there should be a "regional and accessibility" section in the control panel
<Jucato> srdjant: lol. sorry. I was meant to say xserver-xorg-core version 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<aliasfred> josh__: all i can see if window doing upnp to the router
<aliasfred> josh__: but i would be surprised :)
<srdjant> Jucato: I was asking what's new in that version.....
<Mick7> opensuse for amd64????
<Jucato> ooh
<Jucato> sorry
<srdjant> :)
<darkdevil> Mick7: have you tried joining #suse or #opensuse and asking there?
<srdjant> Mick7: what's opensuse got to do with this channel?
<Jucato> ehehe
<Mick7> no no excuse me
<Mick7> i want to say
<Mick7> openoffice :)
<Mick7> openoffice for amd64?
<srdjant> you could compile it :P
<josh__> :(
<darkdevil> lol, takes forever, but u cud
<josh__> what port does traceroute use?
<josh__> 77?
<darkdevil> outbound port? not a clue
<josh__> well it wouldn't matter anyway cuz im the dmz
* josh__ bangs head on desk
<lupine_85> depends on the traceroute :)
<lupine_85> have you tried tcptraceroute?
<lupine_85> is normal internet working?
<josh__> yes
<longbean> manpage for traceroute says the default base port is UDP port 33434. you can change it with "-p"
<lupine_85> OK, the problem then is likely that *nix and windows uses different traceroute methods
* josh__ is using the internet to chat on mirc
<lupine_85> you can have UDP, ICMP OR TCP
<lupine_85> Your router could well be dropping ICMP (many do) by defaulty
<lupine_85> default*
<josh__> im actually ssh'ed to my home computer and from home back to here...
<lupine_85> fun :)
<josh__> really... hmm... lemme check the router settings one more time
<lupine_85> try installing tcptraceroute and doing a trace with that
<srdjant> doesn't traceroute use ICMP by default
<srdjant> ?
<lupine_85> not sure
<lupine_85> but if it does, that's likely the problem
<josh__> tcptraceroute dont work either...
<longbean> traceroute sends out UDP packets with a ttl designed to return an "ICMP error exceeded" error message from hosts
<Jucato> does anyone here know if Konversation truncates it's chat logs after a certain time/amount?
<aliasfred> if it works with window on the same box, the router conf is find
<aliasfred> fine
<longbean> that's the linux default anyway
<srdjant> oh wait, I think I was wrong - it just changes the TTL and then waits for the ICMP messages back from routers and gateways.
<lupine_85> ok, windows is ICMP, linux is UDP (by default)
<lupine_85> which is opposite to what I was thinking
<josh__> but my router doesn't block udp
<josh__> andi am set as dmzhost
<aliasfred> josh__: does ping works ok ?
<josh__> it blocks nothing to my comp
<josh__> yes ping works fine
<josh__> ok linux uses udp...?
<lupine_85> yes
<josh__> i thought udp was for multicast
<lupine_85> no :)
<lupine_85> udp is an alternative to tcp
<josh__> or broadcasting rather
<lupine_85> they both run over ip
<lupine_85> udp is stateless, tcp isn't
<srdjant> udp can do broadcast
<aliasfred> udp is the most mistunderstood protocol, even if it is so trivial :)
<josh__> yeah but i was under the inpression that udp doesn't need responses.... it just sends..?
<lupine_85> so can tcp
<josh__> impression
<lupine_85> josh: yes
<lupine_85> there's no guarantee of a response
<lupine_85> do you want me to try and traceroute the box?
<lupine_85> or is the IP a secret? ;)
<gareth> hi
<josh__> lol well i would rather not braodcast it in here... lemme register real quick
<gareth> Wondering if anyone can help me work out something about katapult?
<lupine_85> k
<josh__> how do i do that again? lol its been a few years
<Jucato> gareth: what about it?
<Jucato> josh__: /msg nickserv register ?
<josh__> thanks :)
* lupine_85 has lots of IP addresses
<gareth> It's supposed to be able to launch a song in amarok, but when i try it i get this error from amarok "
<gareth> Error Loading Media
<gareth> No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported.
<gareth> ./home/gareth/Music/Avenged Sevenfold - (2003) - Waking The Fallen/12-avenged_sevenfold-and_all_things_will_end-ph.mp3
<josh__> how do i change my name?
<lupine_85>   /nick
<j2daosh> there we go
<Jucato> gareth: can you play MP3's normally, in Amarok, for example?
<GarethMB> Yes
<j2daosh> amarok needs mp3 support
<Jucato> GarethMB: does this only happen to this particular song? or any MP3?
<GarethMB> any mp3,
* j2daosh hasn't figured out how to get it working for mp3's yet
<GarethMB> but only when i use katapult
<Jucato> hmm...
<GarethMB> i believe the problem is:
<j2daosh> i use xms (winamp for linux) :)
<Jucato> let me try
<j2daosh> xmms
<GarethMB> the url is exported with a . before it. which amarok can't handle. Could this be the case?
<Jucato> GarethMB: that . shouldn't be there at all
<GarethMB> Ok, i thought as much
<GarethMB> is there a way to tell katapult not to export the url with the ./home
<Jucato> but.. it also doesn't seem to work here
<Jucato> hmm..
<GarethMB> ^^
<needanickname> is git available in kubuntu?
<aliasfred> can you cut/paste the url that amarok receive in this case, GarethMB
<GarethMB> sure
<GarethMB> ./home/gareth/Music/B/Black Label Society/Mafia/15 - I Never Dreamed(Bonus Track).mp3
<aliasfred> well this is a bug :)
<Jucato> yep definitely a bug
<aliasfred> in katapult i mean, as it depends on the current directory of the application
<GarethMB> Hmm, guess i need to check the kde bugzilla?
<aliasfred> yep a bug in katapult
<CVirus> whats katapult
<CVirus> ?
<Jucato> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<aliasfred> or maybe amarok add this . in its dcop stuff
<GarethMB> it can launch bookmarks, and it should launch music
<Jucato> probably not amarok, coz it only accepts what Katapult would be throwing at it
<CVirus> OMG ... katapult is freakin great
* CVirus is listening to "-1" by Mudvayne on L.D. 50 [amaroK] 
<CVirus> oops
<GarethMB> it would be even better without this bug lol
<SeanTater> I cannot mount my camera: it says A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")
<GarethMB> http://bugs.kde.org/simple_search.cgi?id=katapult , here are the katapult bugs. Can someone check that its definitely not been reported before
* SeanTater runs to a terminal
<vampiertje> oh no
<ninHer> hi all
<vampiertje> i stucked my adept
<vampiertje> does anyone knows how to reset adept?
<lupine_85> reset?
<Jucato> vampiertje: what were you trying to do and what happened?
<lupine_85> as in, kill the process?
<lupine_85> or as in, reset the database
<vampiertje> well
<lupine_85> (the former is 'sudo killall adept', the latter is - rightly - impossible)
<vampiertje> i tried to add /home/wouter to adept
<vampiertje> and then it crashed
<j2daosh> what is /home/wouter?
<vampiertje> thats a map in my pc
<lupine_85> malformed repository? assuming that's what wouter is
<lupine_85> adept really dislikes malformed repos
<GarethMB> You need to edit your sources file
<CVirus> can katapult launch any file on my hard disk ? or mp3's only ?
<GarethMB> vampiertje sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<GarethMB> and then delete the repository you added
<Jucato> CVirus: it has 5 catalogs to search from, AFAIK: Programs, Amarok, Documents, BOokmarks, and Calculator
<GarethMB> make a backup first!
<Martijn81> i thought it would be fun to let you know what solved my "under water sound" problem after the install of vmware
<Martijn81> i unplugged the mic of my sennheiser out of the pc, and all is fine again
<Martijn81> really weird, never had that
<GarethMB> so this katapult bug, is this a good idea for a name for it: Katapult exports URL to Amarok with a period preceeding URL ?
<roboso> but there aren't italian chan????
<aliasfred> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<roboso> ok thanks!
<aliasfred> GarethMB: 'katapult exporting malformed url to amarok' ?
<duncan_> hello wguys!
<duncan_> guys!
<duncan_> a question for all of you
<duncan_> where can I change my mouse speed?
<lupine_85> kcontrol ?
<duncan_> thx lupine!
<lupine_85> "Pointer acceleration" is what you want
<duncan_> kcontrol
<lupine_85> aka. the control panel
<duncan_> where can I find that =(
<duncan_> aaaah ok
<duncan_> xD
<duncan_> system settings you mean
<lupine_85> old habits die hard, etc :)
<lupine_85> yes
<lupine_85> then hardware->mouse->advanced
<duncan_> ok ok :)
<duncan_> got it
<misieq> pgadmin3 sez that my postgresql server (8.1.4, running on kubuntu) lacks instrumentation, what package contains that? i've read description of postgresql-contrib-8.1 but it ain't there
<GarethMB> Here is the katapult bug report. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133030 if you to vote for it.
<duncan_> but everything is so big on
<duncan_> wtf can't use key pada nymore:s
<duncan_> numlock is on
<duncan_> 1024x768 , everything is so big in comparisson with microsoft
<charims> Will someone please help me with my sound problem, you can view the details here. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244018
<lupine_85> linux apps just stretch out more
<duncan_> yeah clearly ^
<duncan_> ^
<duncan_> In my opinion it is not as efficient
<lupine_85> despite having the ability to have a 320x240 screen
<duncan_> as microsoft
<lupine_85> true
<duncan_> ok
<duncan_> :)
<lupine_85> you could try a virtual desktop?
<duncan_> nah
<lupine_85> say, 1600x1200
<duncan_> I can't go higher
<duncan_> than 1024x768
<lupine_85> the idea is, the desktop stays at 1024x768
<lupine_85> but the screen area available is larger
<duncan_> ah ok
<lupine_85> so your screen is like a "window" to the true desktop
<duncan_> ah cool
<lupine_85> takes some getting used to though, because you can't see the whole screen
<duncan_> yeah I had difficulty by setting up mp
<duncan_> mp3
<duncan_> my numbers don't work anymore :s strange
<lupine_85> is numlock on? ;)
<duncan_> yes!
<duncan_> when I press them
<duncan_> my pointer moves
<zerotime> <zerotime> hi I am using kubuntu, and installed xgl and compiz, now I installed gnome-desktop and want to use xgl and compiz under gnome, Until now I had a xgl entry in kdm so xgl would load then kde, now I want that entry to load gnome
<zerotime> <zerotime> how can I do it
<zerotime> * Ci-Dev_ is now known as Ci-Dev
<lupine_85> you accidentally turned on pointer movement-by-numpad
<duncan_> ok
<lupine_85> so go back into the mouse control panel and turn it off ;)
<lupine_85> (last tab, IIRC)
<duncan_> ok thx!
<duncan_> yeah I just changed it
<duncan_> lupine, can I have ur msn?
<duncan_> for hel p in kubuntu
<lupine_85> sorry, don't use msn
<duncan_> huh?
<lupine_85> channel is usually best anyway
<duncan_> aim?
<duncan_> gtalk?
<lupine_85> nope :)
<duncan_> lolz xD
<duncan_> ok
<duncan_> so I download ndswrapper
<lupine_85> IRC and usenet for me :)
<duncan_> how do I install it after that?
<lupine_85> you need the windows drivers for your card
<lupine_85> specifically the .inf and .sys files
<charims> you can use the ndiswrapper package off your cd, much easier, and you don't have to compile it
<duncan_> cd?
<charims> your kubuntu cd that is
<duncan_> ooookkk
<duncan_> I just put it in and it works
<duncan_> seems easy
<Jucato> does anyone here know if Konversation truncates it's chat logs after a certain time/amount?
<lupine_85> never had it do that to me
<lupine_85> and i've got some long logs ;
<lupine_85> ;) *
<Jucato> ehehe thanks.
<fabian2de> hey guys.... since I updated to kde 3.5.4 I cannot change the settings of my taskbar, because it is locked... how can I unlock it?
<charims> hey, anyone able to help me with ym sound problem
<Jucato> I was afraid that I might one day be surprised that my logs are a few days short...
<charims> ?
<Jucato> fabian2de: right-click "Unlock Panels"?
<fabian2de> Jucato: well... then nothing happens
<duncan_> ffs can't open dvd drive:(
<fabian2de> Jucato: I read somithing about new config files in the forums but I didn't understood it
<osoh> hi
<duncan_> lupinee :p you there?
<charims> hey, pparently you have a connection to the interent from the computer that needs ndiswrapper, right?
<duncan_> if you've got wifi
<duncan_> that is
<charims> you can also get the package for ndiswrapper
<charims> from the server
<GarethMB> Righty, i'm off now. Thanks guys.
<charims> duncan, do you have a connection to the internet from the pc that needs ndiswrapper?
<Jucato> fabian2de: I'm not sure, I didn't have that problem. what happens when you right-click on the panel and select Unlock Panels?
<duncan_> ok ok got it in
<duncan_> lupine ;p
<duncan_> no
<duncan_> charmis
<duncan_> I do not
<charims> ok
<duncan_> I just have UTP
<duncan_> I gave up on ndswraper
<duncan_> I'm trying it now
<duncan_> :p
<charims> just checking, good luck
<duncan_> yes
<duncan_> I am totally new
<duncan_> to this
<charims> haha, so am i
<charims> i installed ndiswrapper yesterday tho
<duncan_> I'm so sick
<duncan_> yes?
<duncan_> how did you install ndswrapper?
<duncan_> ndiswrapper
<duncan_> ??
<fabian2de> Jucato: absolutely nothing... the menu disappers and the lock is even enabled
<charims> well, just got the debian package off the cd, installed it, and then i did a few qucik konsole commands with my inf file
<bubukde> no sound with x-plane, who can help meeeeeeeeeeee
<duncan_> what commands did you do to install it?
<charims> there is a readme with ndiswrapper
<duncan_> n the cd?
<Jucato> fabian2de: try this. go to ~/.kde/share/config/ and open up the file "kickerrc"
<charims> no readme on the cd tho
<charims> :(
<charims> at least, i dont think there is
<duncan_> ok
<duncan_> wher eis the readme than?
<lupine_85> ndiswrapper -h should explain
<lupine_85> or man ndiswrapper
<charims> haha
<fabian2de> Jucato: okay
<charims> lmemme see
<Jucato> fabian2de: then look for a line that says "Locked=true" and set it to "Locked=false"
<Jucato> fabian2de: save the file
<duncan_> I'm gonna download ndiswrapper
<fabian2de> Jucato: "Locked" is not in the file
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> maybe it's in another config file...
<charims> duncan, i can send you the readme in just a sec
<duncan_> ok
<duncan_> send it to me on msn?
<fir3> hi
<duncan_> Hi Fire
<fir3> someone here using kubuntu on the macbook?
<duncan_> have you got a macbooK?
<fabian2de> Jucato: so, I killed kicker now an then I started it from the terminal, now when I click on "Unlock Panels" the followin appers in the Terminal:
<duncan_> why the hell what you want to use kubuntu on a macbook?
<fir3> duckdown, yep
<duncan_> os x = best
<fabian2de> Jucato: kdecore (KConfigSkeleton): KConfigSkeleton::writeConfig() kdecore (KConfigSkeleton): KConfigSkeleton::readConfig()
<duncan_> brb
<Jucato> fabian2de: did your upgrade to KDE 3.5.4 went without problems?
<MilhousePunkRock> Anyone in here that remembers how I fought with Suspend to RAM on Kubuntu a while ago?
<fabian2de> Jucato: I think yes, nothing was said by aptitude, so I think nothing bad happened
<Jucato> fabian2de: did you do upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<fabian2de> Jucato: upgrade, why?
<duncan_> thx
<charims> yup ;)
<Jucato> fabian2de: did it say that it will remove kdelibs4-bin?
<charims> i can send you the whole package if you want to attempt a self-compile
<duncan_> hubba bubba :p what color is my nick btw?
<duncan_> xD
<duncan_> ?
<j2daosh> who uses konversation in here?
<charims> me
<VincentMX> i do
<Jucato> j2daosh: me too
<j2daosh> how do i setup the auto identify?
<j2daosh> the service is what?
<j2daosh> nickserv?
<VincentMX> yes
<Jucato> j2daosh: try NickServ
<j2daosh> ok
* lupine_85 does
<fabian2de> Jucato: well... I don't know... its been a while since I upgraded.. maybe 3 or 4 days ago...
<j2daosh> i did /msg nickserv
<j2daosh> lol
<charims> hey, duncan, are you getting the file, or should i re-send
<VincentMX> just set your nickserv password as server password for freenode
<duncan_> re-send
<duncan_> ffs
<Jucato> aaah
<duncan_> why doens't opera save my settings?
<lupine_85> what version of konversation are you using?
<duncan_> dno
<j2daosh> brb
<duncan_> latest one?
<lupine_85> there's a repo for nightly versions
<duncan_> 0.19
<duncan_> btw
<duncan_> how do I save my settings in oprea
<duncan_> opera
* lupine_85 has no idea
<Jucato> fabian2de: hmm...
<charims> no idea
<duncan_> I always change zoom from 100 to 80
<duncan_> and when I boot again
<lupine_85> 0.19 has a memory leak and some other problems
<duncan_> it's back to 100
<Jucato> fabian2de: so is Kicker running now?
<fabian2de> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> fabian2de: ok let's try this again... this time go to /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/ and look for kickerrc again
<charims> hey, duncan, the file isnt transferring, maybe someone can help us, we both use konversation right?
<Jucato> fabian2de: right-click on it, select Actions > Edit as Root
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> we good now :)
<duncan_> yeah I use konversation
<j2daosh> next question... who in here has used the gnome version of ubuntu?
* lupine_85 briefly
<lupine_85> gnome--
<Jucato> me too, for about a few weeks
<duncan_> it messed up my windows partition
<duncan_> xd
<duncan_> xD
<charims> i did for a while
<Jucato> btw, there is no GNOME version of Ubuntu :-D
<j2daosh> ok, are you aware of the gnome-art manager application?
<fabian2de> Jucato: okay, its open now
<lupine_85> gNObuntu?
* lupine_85 doesn't
<j2daosh> Jucato: ok... the gnome desktop version of uuntu
<j2daosh> ubuntu
<Jucato> fabian2de: now look for a line again with Locked=true and turn it to false
<fabian2de> Jucato: there is no line showing "Locked" again
<Jucato> fabian2de: how are you searching within Kate? Ctrl+F?
<j2daosh> well gnome-art was a package that would connect to the gnome servers and would install backgrounds, login splash screens, toolbars the whole nine... does kde have anything like that?
<Jucato> j2daosh: yes. but it's currently buggy at the moment
<fabian2de> well, I use `sudo joe`... and then ctrl+k+f
<j2daosh> what is it?
<j2daosh> ill help find bugs :)
<Jucato> j2daosh: but only for certain "themes" like backgrounds, Kopete themes, etc.
<j2daosh> thats ok by me... i just wanna see some art :P
<j2daosh> some background/splash art, stuff like that
<Jucato> j2daosh: for example: right-click on the desktop > Configure Desktop > Background options
<Jucato> there's a
<j2daosh> yeah like that but i want the ones from the server
<Jucato> Get New Wallpapers
<j2daosh> oh ok
<needanickname> uhm
<Jucato> BUT... 2 tabs in that dialog box are disabled, KDE 3.5.4 Kubuntu bug...
<j2daosh> lol looks like you found a nickname
<charims> i have a sound problem, will someone help me
<charims> ?
<j2daosh> what tabs? all 3 of my tabs are operational..?
<needanickname> yea.. kubuntu isnt letting me set the permissions to an ntfs file mount
<j2daosh> needanickname: u cant... it will mount as read only... well unless you want to experiment...
<Jucato> fabian2de: when you search, make sure that you disable the "Case sensitive" option
<Jucato> j2daosh: the Most Downloads and Latest tabs
<needanickname> j2, it mounts as read only, but the only person who can read is root
<j2daosh> both of those are operational for me
<j2daosh> ahh
<j2daosh> u need to use the "users" option
<Jucato> j2daosh: try clicking on a theme and see if it's still operational
<j2daosh> ahh... gotcha Jucato
<Nerevar> so... it seems  i cant get most live linux cds running on my computer anymore
<Nerevar> so far i have tried kubuntu and pclinuxos, both had the same result
<Nerevar> it hangs at mounting file system
<charims> Hey, Nerevar, u like Morrowind?
<Jucato> fabian2de: try it again with the other kickerrc file, you might have searched for "locked" but with case sensitivity on, it won't find "Locked"
<Nerevar> yeah, i am a huge morrowind fan.
<charims> i can tell ;)
<j2daosh> lol
<Nerevar> grin
<needanickname> if youre the nerevar, then i'm the grey fox :p
<Nerevar> You n'wah! hehe\
<charims> haha
<fabian2de> Jucato: I solved it on my own now :) (I added "Locked=false" in the "General"-Section of ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc and then I restarted kicker and it worked :) thanks alot!!)
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> ok glad you were able to solve it
<charims> if someone could help me with my sound rpoblem, i can give them specifics in dcc chat
<Nerevar> so i looked at the kubuntu forum - there are like 8 pges of people having the same problem as i
<needanickname> .. i wanna listen to my music on my ntfs drive =(
<j2daosh> needanickname: this is what you need to do
<j2daosh> sudo vim /etc/fstab
<Jucato> j2daosh: he might find nano easier...
<needanickname> i actually replaced vim with nano :o
<Jucato> lol
<j2daosh> ex: /dev/hda2 /media/mountpoint user,auto,default (you may not need default with auto...) 0 0
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> vims better
<j2daosh> yall suck :P
<needanickname> i'm just lazy :p
<j2daosh> lol
<Jucato> j2daosh: coz you know how to use it. consider the other person
<j2daosh> me too... thats why i kept vim :)
<j2daosh> yeah i know... different strokes for different folks
<Jucato> actually, I thought it was different strokes for different brushes?
<j2daosh> lol im from GA
<j2daosh> we do things alittle different
<needanickname> AL here
<Jucato> ^_^
* lupine_85 replaced nano with joe
<Jucato> lol.... I'm almost halfway around the world
<j2daosh> once you have that entry in your fstab, save the file and then open a terminal and type mount
<j2daosh> or sudo mount
<j2daosh> it should load it up
<j2daosh> if it dont, let me know ill copy my fstab entry
<charims> No sound, i already followed the comprehensive sound problem solutions guide, here are some specifics.
<charims>  nVidia Corporation MCP2S AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
<charims>         Subsystem: FIRST INTERNATIONAL Computer Inc: Unknown device 927a
<j2daosh> did you change to alsa?
<needanickname> okay, i screwed with fstab.. i'm guessing that a restart is in order?
<j2daosh> nevermind... diffed thing
<j2daosh> nope nick
<charims> change what, i followed the instuctions for alsa
<j2daosh> just type in sudo mount
<lupine_85> needanickname: not really
<needanickname> ah
<Jucato> When I first started using Linux, I always thought "fstab" meant F-Stab....
<lupine_85> not mount -a ?
<j2daosh> yeah that one :P
<j2daosh> sudo mount -a
<needanickname>  /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/hdb1 type ntfs (rw)
<needanickname> :o
<needanickname> okay, i'll try that lol
* j2daosh hasn';t had enough coffee yet
<needanickname> ahh
<j2daosh> what the hell....
<j2daosh> how did i establish a connection?
<Jucato> j2daosh: by helping others in need....
<Jucato> :-D
<j2daosh> lol
<lupine_85> erm... r/w ntfs?
<j2daosh> no rw
<j2daosh> unless you want to kill ntfs partition
<Jucato> er.. no W, but yes to R
<lupine_85> not unless you're brave
<Jucato> brave or... um...
<needanickname> i heard that there was something floating around that could do ntfs alright in linux
<lupine_85> pre-pre-pre-pre-alpha
<j2daosh> u heard wrong
<j2daosh> its very experimental
<needanickname> ah
<lupine_85> and not installed by default
<Jucato> well, it's stable for some, but not for mission-critical stuff
<lupine_85> right now, I think the latest linux kernel (the one you don't have) can do r/w access in a few very limited situations
<lupine_85> namely: editing a file already present, as long as the filesize doesn't change
<Hawkwind> Linux Britannia 2.6.17.11 #1 SMP Thu Aug 24 21:42:52 CDT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hawkwind> Heh, like that one :P
<Jucato> hi Hawkwind!
<needanickname> now, when i mounted my dvd drive, it gave everyone view permissions..
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Good morning
<lupine_85> bah, yours is more up to date than mine
* lupine_85 can't be bothered recompiling
<lupine_85> 2.6.17.9 is good enough
<Jucato> lol! us mere mortals merely have 2.6.15-26
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: I have a very easy how-to on my forums that takes less than an hour for me to build the new kernel.  It even builds .deb packs :)
<Jucato> which *cough* forums *cough*
<Hawkwind> Jucato: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=611.0
<Healot> mine a to 2.6.17.16
<Jucato> lol! I knew it :-D
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Very simple to follow
<Hawkwind> Healot: No such kernel yet
<lupine_85> I just do the standard make oldconfig; make menuconfig; make; make modules; make modules_instal; make install
<Nerevar> why does my computer hate linux so much
<Healot> i made it up
<lupine_85> cba with .debs for a kernel
<Jucato> yeah.. but please clarify w/c forums. or should I presume that you always mean LFD? :-D
<Healot> i know
<Nerevar> all i do is put the boot cd in and it won't start :x
<lupine_85> I can do mine in 1/2 hour ;)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That how-to is actually on the Kubuntu forums too.  I did post it there
<Nerevar> so far tried kubuntu and pclinuxos both never start
<needanickname> did i not do something right, j2daosh?
<Jucato> hm.. we really need to organize it... ^_^
<j2daosh> ok hold on ill paste my fstab
<j2daosh> oh snap
<j2daosh> forgot an option for ya lol
<j2daosh> here is what yours needs to look like
<j2daosh> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<j2daosh>    1
<KoMpLoT> Hi all!
<j2daosh> that 1 goes up on the other line
<needanickname> ahh
<needanickname> i'm gonna go try that :p
<j2daosh> forgot all the nls umask stuff lol
<j2daosh> leave the gid off (dont know what 46 is on your system
<lupine_85> oh, so xp is utf8 by default?
<lupine_85> cor
<j2daosh> yep
<j2daosh> same with 2003
<redondo81> can anyone tell me how to create a key shortcut to lunch a program?
<j2daosh> lol ill let someone else take this one :)
<needanickname> :o
<needanickname> it worked
<lupine_85> they're almost out of the dark ages, then...
* lupine_85 goes and pokes M$ with a stick
<Jucato[Away] > redondo81: what do you mean?
<j2daosh> so your good now noname?
<j2daosh> needanickname:
<redondo81> I installed 3ddesktop and I want to lunch it pressing a button
<Jucato> lol
<redondo81> for example F12
<needanickname> yea, j2.. now i just need to google some other stuff :p
<j2daosh> ok
<Jucato> redondo81: go to System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Input Actions
<redondo81> ok
<Jucato> redondo81: create a New Action, give it a name
<Jucato> for the Action type, make it Keyboard Shortcut > Simple
<redondo81> ok
<needanickname> ugh.. how recently have mx nicks been popping up?
<Jucato> then in the Keyboard Shortcut tab, click on the None button and press the keyboard shortcut you want to use
<redondo81> ok, thanks done
<Jucato> then in the Command/URL Settings, enter the command or program name you want to be run
<Jucato> redondo81: it will be useful for commands/programs that really don't have K Menu entries, like 3D Desktop
<redondo81> yes
<charims> LA Di DA DI da
* Jucato whistles to the tune of charims song...
<needanickname> okay.. both amarok and kaffeine are gimpin on an mp3 file i just copied from my ntfs mount
* charims admires the people in this room that help everyone with their problems
<ubuntu> c'est encore franck
<Hawkwind> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> needanickname: what do you mean by gimpin?
<charims> oh, cool, french help
<needanickname> i click play, and it's automatically done playing
<arepie> !my
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arepie> dem.. no malaysian help..
<charims> i ahve the same problem as need a nickname, but i don;'t have sound anyways right now....
<needanickname> ahhhh
<Jucato> needanickname: you need to install "libxine-extracodecs"
<Jucato> it's found in the multiverse component of the repos
<Jucato> Need to enable "universe" and/or "multiverse"? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<needanickname> alright
<j2daosh> charims: , your having that problem?!
* j2daosh kicks himself
<j2daosh> i thought charims had a problem with the actual card and not getting recognized by system...
<j2daosh> well... lol thats one for the retard side
<yanis> If you already have a 6.06 install just make sure your packages are up to date from dapper-updates
<yanis> what is 'dapper-updates' ?
<j2daosh> updates... for dapper....
<Healot> the name explains it
<j2daosh> lol
<Healot> not every distro speak geek, yanis
<yanis> but where can I find them?
<charims> j2daosh, that is a side problem
<Jucato> let's see if ubotu knows..
<Jucato> !dapper-updates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapper-updates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* j2daosh takes the point back from the retard section and gives it to yanis
<duncan_> tar zxvf ndiswrapper-1.23.tar.gz
<charims> i don't get any sound whatsoever, but i knew i had to get the codecs once i got sound
<duncan_> if I type that
<duncan_> Iget errors
<duncan_> I get errors
<duncan_> :(
<j2daosh> oh ok
<Jucato> j2daosh: be gentle...
<Jucato> ^_^
<j2daosh> lol sorry yanis
<grothesk> Will there by a kernel update soon? 2.6.15-26-k7 does not play well with VIA Chipsets. 2.6.15-25-k7 runs far better on my computer.
<j2daosh> charims:  so you are having a system sound problem...? not a codec issue?
<yanis> so, If I apt-get upgrade then I'll have these dapper-updates?
<charims> yes, i get no sound
<charims> codec issue is a side issue
<Jucato> yanis: no. dapper-updates is a repository in your sources.list
<j2daosh> sudo apt-get upgrade dist-upgrade
<charims> which i can fix later
<j2daosh> ok
<Jucato> j2daosh: that command is sooo way off
<yanis> Jucato: I have uncomment all the lines in my sources.list
<j2daosh> really?
<j2daosh> its been a minute
<yanis> Jucato: want do it automatically?
<needanickname> thanks, jucato
<j2daosh> lemme try it :P
<charims> j2daosh have you figured anything out about my sound problem?
<Jucato> yanis: so the lines with "dapper-updates" are already uncommented?
<j2daosh> still using my google-fu on it charims
<charims> kk, :)
<yanis> yes Jucato
<Jucato> yanis: ok then. in Konsole, type "sudo apt-get update"
<KoMpLoT> Hi would like to get some help with cups and kubuntu, I've already read the Known Problems in Dapper, but the problem here is that cups works, but when I print it will only print some colors
<KoMpLoT> I have a Epson Stylus C63, the ink status are fine
<KoMpLoT> what can I do?
<j2daosh> Jucato: i wasn't off... that will do the dist-upgrade
<yanis> Jucato: I did.check this errol log I get every time I run apt-get ->  http://pastebin.ca/150137
<KoMpLoT> I've already reinstalled cups, and also installed and reinstalled the printer drivers a lot of times with no luck
<arepie> hey.. anyone installed atlantik (game) ??
<Jucato> j2daosh: apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade on the same line?
<Healot> KAtlantik?
<Jucato> yanis: did you "sudo apt-get update" first?
<arepie> Healot: yea
<j2daosh> nono
<yanis> ofcourse Jucato
<Healot> installed by default, never played it :)
<yanis> Jucato: btw I get this error since I installed kubuntu6.06
<j2daosh> just dist-upgrade... for the disupgrade... upgrade for updates and updates for updating apt-get db
<charims> hey, j2daosh, i was just playing around with my mixer, im still not getting sound, but when i change the balance from left to right, i do get a slight hum from the speakers which switches as i switch the balnce in the micxer
<Jucato> j2daosh: look at what you typed:  <j2daosh> sudo apt-get upgrade dist-upgrade
<j2daosh> oh
<j2daosh> well i screwed up
<j2daosh> lol
<Jucato>  @_@
<j2daosh> and you are sure it is plugged in correctly?
<j2daosh> that sounds like plugs are switched...
<charims> nope, plugged in right
<charims> i just don't get any sound playing on the channel
<j2daosh> ok, check this out (might be right up your ally) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=151622
<Jucato> yanis: ok, I'm a bit clueless about this. first time I've encountered it, so I really don't know what else to say...
<gernot> does anybody use kde 3.5.4 on dapper?
<yanis> Jucato: ok
<slougi_> gernot: yes
<Jucato> gernot: yes
<gernot> what about your system:/ ioslave, does it work?
<j2daosh> give the third party ones a shot
<gnomefreak> gernot: yes but not at the moment
<j2daosh> ill keep looking
<slougi_> gernot: seems to work for me
<needanickname> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Jucato> gernot: yest
<gernot> cause mine prints "an unknown error occured" as soon as I try to access an unmounted device like an usb stick
<Jucato> s/yest/yes
<gernot> Jucato: yours too?
<Jucato> gernot: no, I meant that it works for me.. sorry...
<j2daosh> needanickname: sudo apt-get install build-essientials (or buildessientials... been awhile)
<gernot> slougi_: yours too?
<Jucato> my problem is with media:/
<j2daosh> then try to config
<Jucato> but why would you try to access an unmounted partition/device
<Hawkwind> j2daosh: build-essential actually
<gernot> so is mine, media gives the same results as system, when trying to acces the same device
<gernot> Jucato: in order to mount it ;-)
<Jucato> gernot: don't you right-click it and choose mount?
<j2daosh> lol had to be one of those
<Jucato> gernot: also, isn't it supposed to automount?
<gernot> Jucato: usually I just click on it
<Jucato> aah
<slougi_> gernot: works for me
<slougi_> gernot: you could try running konq from a console and see if it spits out anything interesting when opening system:/
<slougi_> be warned though, it is pretty verbose under the best circumstances...
<gernot> slougi_: kde 3.5.4 from ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.4/kubuntu dapper main ?
<needanickname> couldnt find either, j2daosh
<Mehercle> lsb_release output comes from which file?
<slougi_> gernot: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<Jucato> Mehercle: /etc/release, I think?
<Healot> !build
<Jucato> not really sure
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<frasen> Anybody from Italy???
<Mehercle> Error: no such file "/etc/release"
<Mehercle> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kraut> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kraut> ha, cool :)
<Mehercle> lol
<needanickname> thanks
<ranunculoid> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Mehercle> Jucato: Error: no such file "/etc/release"
<Jucato> Mehercle: I said I wasn't sure.. sorry
<Mehercle> np
<slougi_>  /etc/lsb-release
<Mehercle> k
<Mehercle> thanks
<Jucato> oh there, slougi_ got it
<slougi_> np
<redondo81> to visualize .avi file what I need?
<Mehercle> and to print this to my screen?
<sleeptyper> why K3b fails every time i try to burn an image?
<Mehercle> (damn commands....)
<slougi> Mehercle: cat?
<Mehercle> thanks
<slougi> or less
<slougi> or more
<slougi> ;)
<Jucato> Mehercle: lsb_release -a seems to be more descriptive than the contents of that file...
<Mehercle> heeh
<Mehercle> hehe
<Mehercle> lol
<Mehercle> i know
<redondo81> Anyone can tell me what I have to install to visualize .avi file?
<Mehercle> but now i can replace Ubuntu with Kubuntu ;-)
<slougi> Mehercle: that seems to print the exact same stuff
<frasen> w32codec
<gernot> slougi_: Just a second, I'll post the error message
<longbean> redondo81: it's a video file. i'm not sure what the default player for kubuntu is. kaffeine?
<Jucato> Mehercle: err... you are using Ubuntu... but with KDE on top
<slow-motion> hallo
<Jucato> longbean: correct
<redondo81> yes
<Mehercle> i know, i know
<Jucato> redondo81: it should be covered by the "llibxine-extracodecs" package
<frasen> try this http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<redondo81> but when I lunch it the audio ok, but video is off
<frasen> and follow the iinstructions
<Mehercle> Distributor ID: Kubuntu  :-)
<Jucato> Mehercle: um.... I think they really set it up that way for LSB (Linux Standard Base) compliance
<slougi> Mehercle: keep the distributor id as ubuntu
<Jucato> of course, it's your system, so...
<j2daosh> u still here charims?
<Mehercle> okay
<charims> yeah, im here
<slougi> Mehercle: even on a vanilla kubuntu installation it is ubuntu, as they are the same system just with a different desktop
<Mehercle> i know
<charims> forcedeth is for my nforce lan, which doesnt support ubuntu, and i already did the modprobe snd-intel8x0
<gernot> slougi:kio (KIOJob): error 63 An unknown error occured
<frasen> it will install all you need to play avi files and other useful things
<charims> but i tried again, notihng
<Mehercle> is it allowed to change /etc/issue ??
<slougi> gernot: heh that does not say much... can you paste the whole output to http://rafb.net/paste/ ?
<slougi> and then paste the link
<jontec> I need to know where the debian packagees are for Kubuntu
<osoh> bye
<Mehercle> Jucato: is it allowed to change /etc/issue ??
<slougi> jontec: which packages?
<slougi> Mehercle: it is
<Mehercle> okay
<ilfungo> ciao
<Mehercle> :-)
<Mehercle> cu
<jontec> all of them
<jontec> the ones that apt-get downloads
<jontec> I don't need to install them
<jontec> I just don't want to have to download them on my other system
<slougi> jontec: just select any mirror... ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ for example
<slougi> look in pool
<jontec> I mean on my system?
<gernot> slougi: the output is here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/hbyvka66.html
<slougi> jontec: ah /var/cache/apt
<jontec> like on my hard drive? (I'm looking for a directory)
<jontec> yeah!
<slougi> some subfolder there
<jontec> that!
<jontec> :D
<jontec> gracias
<slougi> no problem
<redondo81> It doean't find the llibxine-extracodecs
<[GuS] > redondo81, you must add multiverse repo
<redondo81> and how?
<mimix> does anyone know a good doc on how to customize kubuntu CD? I want to add some apps to it like firefox, etc.
<mimix> by CD I mean the install not live-cd
<atidem> hello folks
<j2daosh> how do you check irq ports in linux?
<mimix> j2daosh: kinfocenter
<slougi> gernot: did you try to open your floppy?
* j2daosh wants to see if charims has irq conflicts causing sound not to work
<redondo81> How can add multiverse repo please?
<slougi> since there is lots of stuff about it in the log
<[GuS] > redondo81, add these lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<[GuS] > # Multiverse
<[GuS] > deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<[GuS] > deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<[GuS] > then, sudo apt-get update
<slougi> gernot: sorry, need to leave... hopefully someone else can help. otherwise you could file a bug
<slougi> or ask in the forums
<redondo81> ok
<gernot> slougi: it actually performs the mount operation, the device is mounted, just the io slave dies
<LeeJunFan> j2daosh: cat /proc/interrupts
<slougi> gernot: i've had the same problem with my floppy drive ever since the media:/ io-slave was introduced, I never bothered looking into it since I don't use the drive. Forgot all about it. anyway, need to go now, see you all
<slougi> gernot: that is to say, everything works except the floppy
<redondo81> I added the lines but it doesnt find the llibxine-extracodecs" package yet
<Jucato> gernot: I think there's a bug with KDE 3.5.4 and HAL in Kubuntu
<[GuS] > redondo81,
<Jucato> redondo81: libxine-extracodecs (single L)
<[GuS] > es libxine-extracodecs
<[GuS] > no ll
<[GuS] > is*
<srdjant> I can't believe kubuntu people have managed to compile clanbomber... that's such a cool game and i've tried to compile it and it's a headache.
<redondo81> ok perfect
<j2daosh> where can i find where a sound card is located?
<phreakys>   does anyone know how to make a kde-session of xgl/compiz?
<j2daosh> i think charims might need to override his location
<Jucato> j2daosh: KInfoCenter?
<j2daosh> i dont see it in there
<j2daosh> system settings, sound system
<Jucato> hm... define "where it is located"?
<srdjant> phreakys: what do you mean kde-session of xgl/compiz?
<j2daosh> in the override location box... what would go in there?
<j2daosh> an irq?
<Jucato> ah
<j2daosh> or /dev/sounddevice
<Jucato> probably a /dev/sounddevice. I'm not sure if Linux uses irq...
<phreakys> well, i installed xgl/compiz on kubuntu, and it starts as default now
<srdjant> sorry, can't help you then, phreakys
<phreakys> i would like to select nonxgl desktop too, for some purposes. xgl isnt too stable
<srdjant> is there really a /dev/sounddevice????
<phreakys> ok, np
<jontec> can anyone of tell me what the command is for safe graphics boot (Kbuntu, ubuntu, Xubuntu) I'm unning the xiubuntu alternate CD and one of the installations I did didn't display correctly
<srdjant>  /dev/snd/
<phreakys> on a laptop jontec?
<j2daosh> on mine its /dev/audio
<j2daosh> i got a /snd too though
<phreakys> i had problems too getting x on my laptop from installation. had to install fglrx from console
<jontec> well it's on vmware for Windows
<srdjant> that's OSS, j2daosh
<jontec> so maybe?
<srdjant> alsa uses /dev/snd/
<phreakys> ah
<j2daosh> ahh
<phreakys> dont know about that
<j2daosh> ok he needs to point to snd then
<Kragnerac> Hello, Does anybody know where a log file is on my system to track what apt-get has updated?
<nomad411> Hi,  I have someone coming over in a few hours that wants Kubuntu on their laptop.. Yeaeeeaaahh!  Can someone recommend a very fast download place for it?
<j2daosh> ok... charims needs some help with his sound... it looks like his card is recognized, but he gets no sound from it... i have had him use both asla and esd and nothing... his speakers are plugged in correctly and he read the comphrehensive tutrorial for the sound card thing
<srdjant> j2daosh: alsa by default mutes the sound volumes. Try alsamixer from the command line and check that it's all not muted and turn up the volume.
<j2daosh> all are up he said
<nomad411> Ohhh I found I had a copy.. yes!
<srdjant> j2daosh: yes but make sure it's not muted. unmuted != all volume controls to maximum.
<longbean> what's the benefit of Xgl? Is it just eyecandy?
<Healot> eyecandy
<Healot> and some funcionaliti
<longbean> is it resource-hungry?
<Healot> great for solving cluttered desktop
<Healot> but a waste though
<Healot> longbean:not that power hungry
<j2daosh> hey srdjant can you help charims, i just got called
<Healot> but you still need to enable 3D hardware acceleration
<srdjant> i can try...
<needanickname> Install the X development headers and try again.
<needanickname> nvm.. i bet i can google this one x_x
<joecoder> Hello.  How can I make my cdrom auto mount whenever a cd is inserted?
<joecoder> /dev/cdrom      /media/cdrom    auto    ro,user,auto,exec     0       0
<zecarlos> oi gente, boa tarde
<treat> is wpa supposed to work with the version of network manager in adept?
<Jucato> utter silence...
<srdjant_> yeah i'm helping charims with the sound problem
<treat> how do i get wpa working?
<Jucato> ehehe
<srdjant_> you need that wpa passthough thing, don't you?
<srdjant_> begins with s...
<treat> i have network manager
<treat> knetworkmangar thinks my router is using wep =/
<treat> but its not
<srdjant_> treat, my adept says wpasupplicant
<treat> i have that to
<srdjant_> so install that. no idea how to use that though
<Dr_Willis> dang it - what is that kde tool that shows the space used by different folders in a nice graphical way.
<treat> network manager is suppose to control wpa_supplicant for you
<srdjant_> which is network manager?
<srdjant_> oh, let me try
<treat> it's called knetworkmanager
<treat> but thats just the frontend
<srdjant_> i have kwifimanager
<Delphinus> ok here's an interesting question, installed kubuntu but kinda forgot to do the add users part... is it possible to add a user without any set up already?
<srdjant_> adduser
<treat> kwifimanager also says wep
<Delphinus> from where? i cant login?
<treat> my router doesn't even support wep
<treat> only wpa
<srdjant_> boot kubuntu, but add init=/bin/sh   then when it boots you have root shell, then just adduser
<Delphinus> forgive the noobishness, but where does one add init=etc
<Kragnerac>  Hello, Does anybody know where a log file is on my system to track what apt-get has updated?
<Jucato> srdjant_: couldn't he boot into recovery mode?
<nick_> Anybody know the port I need to forward to be able to send and receive files via konversation?
<Jucato> Kragnerac: try /var/log/dpkg.log
<srdjant_> Jucato, probably, though i'm not familiar enough with kubuntu and grub to know of a recovery mode ;)  (i've used slackware for a long time and that uses LILO)
<srdjant_> slackware = hardcore :)
<Jucato> hehe! there's a Recovery Mode in Kubuntu's default GRUB options
<Kragnerac> Jucato: Thanks.
<Delphinus> ok i'll boot that :) ty
<srdjant> thanks Jucato.
* nick_ cries
<Delphinus> awesome that did the trick :)
<srdjant_slack> nick_, dcc recv and send?
<nick_> ya ya
<Delphinus> dammit its nearly 5am i should get some sleep
<srdjant_slack> it will be the full range of ports i reckon.
<nick_> Well, I forwarded 21 but I dunno
<nick_> trying to get into rizon to see if it works..
<nick_> it seems like I've been having some weird problems with my download speed after switching from windows.
<srdjant_slack> wtf some freaks have guns in the field near my house. i hope they're not shooting at my cats!
<nick_> basically irc and bittorrent though
<nick_> call the cops.
<nick_> :)
<Dr_Willis> deer season?
<Dr_Willis> thats not till later in the year.
<srdjant_slack> looks like foxhunters or bird shooters
<srdjant_slack> my cat looks a bit like a fox...
<nick_> did you call it firefox? lol.
<srdjant_slack> phew she's safe. need to find the other cat.
<srdjant_slack> nick_, lol.
<srdjant_slack> you mean http://www.andreaharner.com/archives/TheRealFirefox.jpg
* Dr_Willis *burps*
<nick_> lol omg >_>
<Dr_Willis> thats a pomerianian with a mohawk
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> looks almost like my dog
<srdjant_slack> :D
<Jucato> lol
<nick_> oh snap
<Kragnerac> Racoon.
<Dr_Willis> except my dog would of ripped apart the guy with the clippers.
<Dr_Willis> not be taking a nap. :)
<nick_> I just got booted from a server for some kinda nick problem -_-
<nick_> how do you change your nick via command?
<srdjant_slack>  /nick new_nick
<Psychobudgie> type /nick nick
<SUPERNICK> psshs
<UBUNICK> there we go.
<Kragnerac> UBERNICK
<UBUNICK> nuuu :P
<sleeptyper> ew, full CAPS
<UBUNICK> you better believe it!
<Kragnerac> Heh.
<sleeptyper> get a life ;)
<UBUNICK> what do you mean get a life?
<UBUNICK> I have a life
<UBUNICK> do you?
<UBUNICK> kthx.
<Kragnerac> Uhoh...
<UBUNICK> :-)
<UBUNICK> ubuntu+nick=ubunick.
<sleeptyper> no comment, YELLER
<UBUNICK> >_>
<aliasfred> UBUNICK: can you put it in lower case ? caps are kinda aggressive
<aliasfred> thanks :)
<Jucato> yey! aliasfred's here! :-D
<aliasfred> mouaoua
<Kragnerac> Jahaa!
<charims> hey srdjant, u there?
<richardh_> Hi everyone...anyone familiar with WEP enabled WIFI starting automatically on start-up?
<tuxar> I use WEP with my wireless card and my router at home
<richardh_> tuxar: my wifi connected on start-up until I started using the WEP key, now I need to start it with wlassistant...any idea why?
<tuxar> richardh_: you want some help, Im noob but perhaps I can help you
<richardh_> tuxar: the key is inside the interfaces config
<tuxar> richardh_: you're using kubuntu ?
<richardh_> tuxar: yes
<kubunick> kubuntu owns all.
<srdjant> hi charims
<tuxar> richardh_: ok, here is how I configure it
<charims> hi
<kubunick> I'm still having problems with scc transfer..
<sleeptyper> so, k3b fails... any solves ?
<tuxar> richardh_: Go to System Preferences, then Network Parameters
<kubunick> fails why? o_O
<sleeptyper> it won't even try to burn anything
<tuxar> richardh_: Go into administrator mode
<richardh_> tuxar: yes, did all that
<aliasfred> just got a new 250gbyte :) all happy about it :)
<kubunick> so the app doesn't fail but it doesn't recognize your disc?
<srdjant> charims: is it working?
<richardh_> tuxar: the wep key is in there, theoretically it should be working
<sleeptyper> kubunick, no idea...
<tuxar> richardh_: ah ah, I think you're trying it by command mode
<charims> nope, didnt work
<kubunick> emm, try reinstalling it :P
<charims> i found an mp3, i got static for a second, then nothing
<richardh_> tuxar: nope, I've got it all configured, but somehow it just doesn't start automatically
<sleeptyper> ..
<tuxar> richardh_: the user is the first sudo user of the system ?
<kubunick> did anybody have to forward any special port to be able to receive dcc transfers for konversation?
<tuxar> richardh_: I mean...is in the sudoers list ? or perhaps you have to give others permissions that the user don't have ( sorry about my english )
<charims> srdjant i found an mp3, tried it and i got static for a second, then nothing, even thought the file was still playing
<richardh_> tuxar: don't think it's that...the problem seems to lie in the WEP key, because it did work properly without it
<kubunick> netcad!
<lupine_85> kubunick: you can set specific ports in the config., I think
<kubunick> in the config where?
<lupine_85> you'd only need it if you're behind a NAT firewall
<kubunick> oh
<kubunick> dcc
<kubunick> ..
<lupine_85> found it? :)
* lupine_85 dislikes NAT
<kubunick> hmm.. 1025-7000.. that's a lot of ports :O
<srdjant_slack> yup
<lupine_85> just restrict it to 1 or 2
<tuxar> richardh_: Did you looked in Ubuntuforums, I remember some people having the same problem there
<kubunick> the default is 6667 or something like that isn't it?
<lupine_85> konv. is keeping it's options open in case some of them are already used
<lupine_85> 6667 is IRC in general
<kubunick> maybe I should forward that or something/
<kubunick> even though it should be already -_-
<kubunick> on to other problems.. how do I set a certain bittorrent client as the default?
<kubunick> I use azureus but..
<aliasfred> 6667 is the default port for the normal irc protocol (client-server)
<kubunick> mmm yeah.
<aliasfred> i dunno if there is one for the dcc
<tuxar> you know what's left in Kubuntu ? when I upgrade my system in Ubuntu the system sometimes tell me I have to restart the computer, That is no happend in Adept, you know why ?
<aliasfred> kubunick: what client are you using ?
<kubunick> konversation
<lupine_85> MIME-types in Konq.
<kubunick> hmm?
<lupine_85> (for default bittorent client)
<lupine_85> Konqueror->Settings->Mime-types->.torrent
<kubunick> oh.
<kubunick> lol.
<lupine_85> set to be opened by your application of choice
<aliasfred> Dcc port range support. from http://www.archlinux.org/pipermail/tur-users/2004-December/000555.html
<kubunick> alright, thx for the link.
<kubunick> and I meant set it for the default when I use my web browser.
<lontix> Hey!
<kubunick> upgraded goop!
<Goop2> yep :P
<kubunick> it seems like I need linux support 24-7 :O
<lontix> how do i open mp3 files?
<Goop2> lol
<aliasfred> kubunick: you could ask #konversation 'how to set up a dcc range port'
<Goop2> Im still learning too
<aliasfred> Sho_: aliasfred: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> DCC
<aliasfred> aliasfred: settings->configure konversation->behavior->dcc->ports
<aliasfred> i did it for you :)
<Goop2> lontix: theres something about xine that you need to update or something.. I dont remember exactly
<kubunick> aliasfred: thx, will try.
<lontix> can't find out!
<kubunick> aliasfred: sorry about that, was kind of busy
<lupine_85> libxine-extraplugins ?
<aliasfred> no problem
<Goop2> anybody have any experience with wine?
<lupine_85> goop2: a little
<kubunick> aliasfred: alright, I've been there.. maybe I shouldn't enable those specific ports? I dunno.
<lupine_85> distracted by http://rmitz.org/AYB3.swf atm though ;)
<kubunick> aliasfred: what ports do you use?
<Goop2> lupine_85: I tried installing soldat and it filled the screen with "err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!"
<Goop2> oh
<lupine_85> ;)
<lupine_85> finished now
<aliasfred> kubunick: you choose a port range for dcc in konversation, then you open those port in your firewall to reach your box, and it should work
<aliasfred> kubunick: i dont use dcc
<kubunick> aliasfred: so you can't accept file transfers?
<lupine_85> not sure about the errormessage though... you could be better off asking a wine-specific support channel
<kubunick> aliasfred: or is there another way?
<aliasfred> kubunick: via irc ? i dont think i can
<lupine_85> you'd have to be mad to accept a file from someone in irc ;)
<lontix> how do i install VLC MediaPlayer?
<Goop2> hehe
<aliasfred> kubunick: another way to achieve what ?
<kubunick> aliasfred: I just try to get fansubbed anime quicker but I guess I do need to..
<Goop2> I was wondering if there was a wine chanel
<kubunick> aliasfred: another way to achieve transfers.. I assume not though :P
<aliasfred> kubunick: to transfert file via irc, dcc is the only way
<kubunick> yup.
<kubunick> aliasfred: is there another problem you can help me with?
<tuxar> Someone use any wireless applet that shows the power of signal in the traybar ?
<aliasfred> kubunick: just ask :)
<aliasfred> i will answer if i can:)
<kubunick> aliasfred: alright, it's not really a problem.  I extracted a tar file to my home directory and it just worked.. I though you had to go through all that configuring and make build checkinstall stuff? should it not work like that or is it just a fluke? lol.
<Goop2> lupine_85: do you know what those channels are named?
<aliasfred> kubunick: ok i get you want to compile a programm from its source
<aliasfred> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<aliasfred> it is there for you :)
<lupine_85> goop2: no sorry. There's a usenet group but thats all I've ever looked for
<lupine_85> try the website - www.winehq.org (I think)
<kubunick> aliasfred: so if you download the tar file it will work automagically?
<Goop2> ok
<bug2> Hi, does anyone know how to 'find' all files from $dir that were modified(not accessed!) after a certain date+time ?
<aliasfred> kubunick: ? no :) a tar file is like a zip on window
<JonTec> !graphviz
<ubotu> graphviz: rich set of graph drawing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 919 kB, installed size 2700 kB
<aliasfred> kubunick: you uncompress the data in it and then you compile it :)
<lupine_85> bug2 : man find
<kubunick> aliasfred: well, I extracted azureus and it worked automagically :P
<bug2> lupine_85: not good enough :P
<aliasfred> kubunick: because azureus team worked for that :)
<lupine_85> I don't know the command line options for find off by heart, I'm afraid
<aliasfred> kubunick: there are no standard about this i mean
<lupine_85> that's what manpages are for
<aliasfred> kubunick: it is not like .deb you get from apt-get
<bug2> lupine_85: for getting someone confused i'll give you that :)
<kubunick> aliasfred: lol, I see.  So the dev team would actually have to make it like that?
<srdjant_slack> find . -mtime 2 -print
<srdjant_slack> something like that
<bug2> lupine_85: i can see -atime for access time and have no idea what 'status' is suppose to mean there
<aliasfred> yep being easy to use and/or install is a hard job :) kubunick
<srdjant_slack> but -mtime is in multiples of 24-hours AFAIK
<bug2> srdjant_slack: err, how about all files newer than date(not file) august 2006
<bug2> :)
<srdjant_slack> it's all in the manpage
<kubunick> aliasfred: I'm a linux noob :P regardless, the only real linux problem I have had is building from source or whatever you'd like to call it.
<bug2> srdjant_slack:  i could use -newer file but i'll have to 'touch file' with date: aug 2006
<Agios> ubuntu has made building from source a bit prolematic
<Agios> problematic
<srdjant_slack> bug2, yes
<bug2> srdjant_slack: that's not what i want:) looking for ie. find / -newerthandate aug.2006
<soon> Anyone here got TeamSpeak installed ... care to join my server for a test?
<aliasfred> kubunick: the link i gave you will help you on this. but for beginner it is much easier to handle it with pakcage when possible
<bug2> soon: me :)
<srdjant_slack> bug2, that's exactly what that does
<CVirus> soon: does it run natively on linux ?
<bug2> srdjant_slack: yes but it's a workaround :) i thought i could use just find not 'touch' also
<soon> should do
<bug2> soon: i've ts installed, as a client
<srdjant_slack> bug2, use kde's find program :)
<soon> bug2: server is server1.teamspeak.dk:5401
<charims> ok, sound isnt working :( i have no idea why, i have a slight hum from my speakers, and the alsamixer volume makes the hum get louder and quieter, also kmix balance can make the hum switch speakers, i have a Nvidia CK8 Using snd-intel8x0
<soon> try user: lars and pass: lars
<bug2> srdjant_slack: have no kde installed (fluxbox :))
<kubunick> aliasfred: which package..? what do you mean?
<srdjant_slack> bug2, fluxbox is cool :)
<aliasfred> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<aliasfred> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<srdjant_slack> bug2, I think the choice is 1) use touch and find, or 2) use some other program like kde's find program.
<aliasfred> kubunick: the above link will explain to you how to install and upgrade package easily in kubuntu
<aliasfred> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<aliasfred> this tools make it very easy to handle
* kubunick makes links of these urls on desktop
<kubunick> aliasfred: hopefully I will get the hang of this eventually.. thanks for your help :P
<aliasfred> no problem :)
<soon> thanks bug2 (I take it youre z1 ... )
<bug2> srdjant_slack: well all right; thanks very much
<bug2> soon: neat :)
<soon> it seems to work ... :-)
<bug2> soon: btw, there's teamspeak for linux too :) but u knew that
<soon> Just bought some new Sennheiser PC150 headsets (7 pairs)
<aliasfred> \http://www.novell.com/video/ <- offtopic but fun, the marketing video for linux :)
<soon> I know its there for Linux ... most of the guys I talk to use Windoze though ...
<bug2> soon: ah all right; makes sense now; the test.
<sleeptyper> excuse me being such a n00b - can Ark extract .rar s?
<soon> if you thank the Novell video is fun and off topic .. try this : http://www.bigfun.be/Movie/Ursula%2BMartinez.htm
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_Willis> sleeptyper,  install the rar binaries. and it can
<soon> (please note: some frontal nudity), but not offensive in any way ...
* Dr_Willis i offended at the thought that he might be offended.
<draik> Anyone know of any good FPS games for Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> draik,  RTCW:ET and Trembulus
<sleeptyper> well, i think i'll move the .rar to my XP machine, where it was intended in the first place
<Dr_Willis> tremulus or somthing like that. :P
<Dr_Willis> sleeptyper,  or ya can use wine and winrar. :)
<draik> Thank you Dr_Willis
<sleeptyper> :)
<sleeptyper> thanks for advice
<larson9999> sleeptyper: yes if you have unrar installed ark will handle it just fine
<MarsRouter> hi
<MarsRouter> jasper ??? any one have idea ho wto install it by apy
<sleeptyper> k, unrar-free installed :)
<srdjant_slack> winrar = rubbish
<srdjant_slack> get unrar, compile and away you go :)
<charims> nada srdjant
<srdjant_slack> charims, :(
<charims> not srdjant_slack just srdjant
<srdjant_slack> charims, srdjant and srdjant_slack are the same person.
<charims> really
<srdjant> yes
<charims> oh,, news to me...
<charims> :)
<srdjant> lol
<sleeptyper> srdjant_slack, i try to avoid "wine + some prog i really need" as long as possible :)
<charims> why log in with 2 names?
<srdjant> this is me on my kubuntu laptop
<charims> oh, haha
<charims> i get it
<srdjant_slack> this is me on my slackware desktop
<charims> u trixter
<guester> I have a corrupt ext3 partition
<guester> fsck put some stuff on lost+found
<guester> and the rest it seems to have ignored
<charims> well, i think im going to post a bug report on bugzilla or whatever its called
<draik> Dr_Willis, For the Linux people, Tremulous has also made it into Debian unstable, Ubuntu Edgy
<draik> How can I get it from Debian unstable or Ubuntu Edgy?
<charims> ok, well, ill ttyl
<charims> bye bye
<srdjant> good luck charims
<charims> ty
<whatever> Hey, how can eth0 be disabled/enabled from cmd, instead of using kcontrol i.e
<srdjant_slack> whatever, ifconfig eth0 down
<srdjant_slack> then ifconfig eth0 up
<whatever> srdjant_slack: Thanks a tonne!
<srdjant_slack> annoying that microsoft has named their shell 'cmd', now everyone uses it as a shorthand for 'command line'
<srdjant_slack> whatever, you're welcome :)
<srdjant_slack> irc - the biggest time sink on the face of the planet, even out-ranks Big Brother tv series :P
<Dr_Willis> annoying that MS refers to their gui as the 'shell' :) well  the litestep guys do at least.
<sleeptyper> srdjant_slack, maybe because (k)ubuntu is the easiest distro for transtioning from windows to linux, so many (k)ubuntu users tend to mix up terms
<sleeptyper> transitioning*
<srdjant_slack> well in a way it's a shell to the os, but the line between OS and shell seems to have been blurred in recent times
<redondo81> someone know how to play a dvd-film?
<Agios> xine, mplayer, totem, pick you app
<jujurackham> hello ! i'm a newbie in the world of kubuntu (i'm french) -> for the moment it looks great
<fluke777> Hi all I ve just upgraded from breezy to dapper everythong is quite fine except I am unable to switch mu keyboard layouts using shortcuts I remember this being pain in breezy as well. Has someone any idea where to look ?
<srdjant_slack> sleeptyper, I know what you are saying, and I agree. However that's ot what I was talking about. Microsoft did not (AFAIK) name their shell to 'cmd' so it will help windows users convert to kununtu....
<lupine_85> cmd rather than command ? ;)
<redondo81> I have kaffeine but when I lunch the dvd there's an error
<srdjant_slack> well whatever they would have chosen
<Dr_Willis> redondo81,  you mean a normal movie dvd?
<sleeptyper> command was a fossil from DOS-days
<redondo81> yes
<srdjant_slack> could have calles it dos_box or something
<grothesk> redondo81: Would you be so nice to tell us which error?
<lupine_85> command is what you had in ME 98 95 3.1 etc
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sleeptyper> 3.1 ran ontop of DOS (it required DOS for disc access etc...)
<redondo81> kaffeine say that it was aneble to read the dvd, because I don't have the rights to read it
<lupine_85> so did 95 and 98 ;)
<srdjant_slack> and ME
<sleeptyper> but in "less way"
<lupine_85> almost to the same extent
<lupine_85> using DOS INT codes, etc.
<guester> what do I need to compile on Kubuntu?
<lupine_85> (at least, at the kernel level)
<lupine_85> guester: build-essential
<draik> I get an error when installing a .deb package...
<Dr_Willis> plus whatever dev files the source needs
<draik> here is my pastebin if someone can help...
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21711
<guester> was that for me, lupine_85?
<redondo81> I havo to go now, have a good week and
<guester> nm
<guester> hmm
<Dr_Willis> draik,  that tremulus package is for the beta-edgy release.. not the current dapper
<draik> not usable, huh?
<Dr_Willis> go to the tremulus homepage and install it from their packages
<draik> how do I install a *.run file?
<draik> !run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<srdjant_slack> it's ususally a shell script
<srdjant_slack> just run it as normal
<aliasfred> draik: do 'sh ./younamr.run'
* Dr_Willis wonders if everyone over looks that note on the download pages on how to run .run files. :P
<draik> So I would do    'sh ./tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run'   ?
<srdjant_slack> which download pages?
<Dr_Willis> bingo.
<Goop2> whats a .run file?
<srdjant_slack> file blah.run
<srdjant_slack> it will tell you
<Dr_Willis> srdjant_slack,  about every download ive seen tht give ya a .run file mention right above the link how to run it. :P
<Dr_Willis> its just a self-running installer. it could actually be almost anything. :)
<draik> srdjant_slack, here is the site
<draik> http://tremulous.net/index.php?section=files
<Goop2> oh
<Dr_Willis> tremulous always makes me SOOOOOOOOOO dizzy
<draik> Version 1.1.0
<srdjant_slack> Dr_Willis, i've never seen or noticed those, but I knew that I should investigate the file so you run file <filename> and head -20 <filename> and you quickly learn stuff.
<Goop2> so.. go open it from konqueror right?
<srdjant_slack> shell
<srdjant_slack> konsolw
<Goop2> with a single line console?
<Goop2> oh
<srdjant_slack> s/w/e
<Dr_Willis> run the command sh ./whateveritscalled.run :P
<grothesk> Schon mal wer 'londonlaw' gespielt?
<Goop2> anybody know what sort of install directory to use when installing something with wine?
<Dr_Willis> wine normally has a .wine directory, that keeps a 'fake windows partition' in it.
<Goop2> oh
<Dr_Willis> and thats normally assigned to be C: by the default wine configs
<Goop2> ok
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Timmmm> Goop2: If you use c:\foo\bar it goes to ~/.wine/drive_c/foo/bar
<Dr_Willis> plus they got some creative links and configs in that dir and wine configs
<Timmmm> Goop2: There is probably also a y: or z: drive which corresponds to /
<srdjant_slack> grothesk, nein deutsch bitte.
<Goop2> ok so I wont have a problem installing it like that then.. thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> and the windows 'desktop' is often linked to the /home/user/desktop
<Dr_Willis> its amazing how trivial wine is to use these days
<grothesk> srdjant: Excuse me. Wrong window.
<Dr_Willis> as compared to say.. 4+ yrs ago.
<srdjant_slack> grothesk, hehe ok :)
<Goop2> ooh.. so I can do a z:/goop2/games or something like that?
<guester> WINE is pointless =p
<Timmmm> Is there a way to force the order of sound cards with linux? I have alsa set up to go to hw:2,0  but often when I start my computer card 0 and card 2 are swapped! This is clearly stupid. Any solution?
<Timmmm> Goop2: Yeah
<Dr_Willis> Goop2,  just let it install to the program files directory. theres noo need to get fancy with it.
<srdjant_slack> guester, wine is awesome
<srdjant_slack> i can play tiberian sun and counter-strike with it
<Timmmm> guester: Yeah wine is cool. Used to suck but its pretty good these days.
<Goop2> well I kinda wanted it in my home folder :P
<Goop2> whatever
<guester> there's no use for WINE
<Timmmm> There is
<guester> anything worth running is already native
<Dr_Willis> there's no use for trolls.
<Timmmm> bollocks.
<guester> except maybe VirtualDub
<Goop2> what about soldat??
<guester> Goop2: I said worth running =p
<Timmmm> Goop2: I couldn't get that to work...
<Dr_Willis> so does everyong got Tremulous going yet?
<Goop2> I wanna play games with my friends, but they use windows
<Dr_Willis> :)
<guester> Goop2: play Freeciv or Armagetron
<Dr_Willis> i want to shoot people.
<guester> Quake
<Timmmm> Yeah the original quake is awesome, too bad no-one plays it who isn't ridiculously good anymore.
<Goop2> lol
<guester> Timmmm: I'm not ridiculously good
<aliasfred> tremulous is for window too
<guester> tho I only play the RuneQuake mod
<Timmmm> ET is good too.
<srdjant> Cube and Sauerbaten (or however it's spelt)
<Timmmm> But still, Goop2 is right, linux isn't good for games.
<lupine_85> getting better
<Timmmm> lupine_85: Very slowly, eg see my sound question above! Would never happen on windows.
<guester> it's fine for gamers with morals
<Goop2> Timmmm: I didnt say that.. I just said I cant play games with windows users
<srdjant_slack> well you also have unreal torunament
<Dr_Willis> games are for the weak.
<srdjant_slack> i wish clanbomber had network play
<lupine_85> most of my favourites run in wine or cedega; some even have native versions :)
<lupine_85> but yes, sound is a mess
<srdjant_slack> Dr_Willis, how you you entertain yourself?
<guester> Armagetron is addictive
<lupine_85> entertainment is for the weak ;)
<Dr_Willis> IRC!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<srdjant_slack> lol
<srdjant_slack> so you like to LART people?
<Goop2> I dont usualy play games, but I do if my friends want to
<srdjant_slack> duke3d is native linux now
<draik> I can't play the game... here is my error
<draik> ./tremulous: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<srdjant_slack> install openal
<aliasfred> well install openal :)
<srdjant_slack> :)
<aliasfred> i play tremulous on kubuntu, so you will achieve it :)
<aliasfred> my record is 196 kills, beat me :)
<Dr_Willis> i am allready dizy from playing  tremulous  ...
* srdjant_slack googles tremulous
* Dr_Willis pukes on aliasfred 
<aliasfred> i look for you on the field :)
<Dr_Willis> tremulous is the kind of game where only 5% of the people playing have ANY CLUE whats going on.
<Dr_Willis> and  5% think they know.. and the rest are  clueless.. :P
<aliasfred> on akka, the ratio is much higher
<Dr_Willis> and all the alien players are all so seasick from the wallclimbing they cant even  move.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<aliasfred> the alien are really strong on akka, they do know what they are doing :)
<Dr_Willis> http://tremulous.net/index.php?section=about
<Dr_Willis> its so much fun to join a game and be on a side where no one knows whats going on.. but the other side is  all in the same dorm room. :P so can just yell at each other...
<Dr_Willis> http://tremulous.net/index.php?section=about
<Dr_Willis> id rather see a nice Free Team FOrtress kind of spin-off :)
<pontos> when removing a program with Adept not all libraries etc are removed
<leileilol> yeah same here hehheh
<leileilol> preferably quake-based or so, a whole from scratch rewrite of the TF game code using the GPL QuakeC code
<pontos> it there a utility that removes everything assosiated with a deleted program?
<Dr_Willis> pontos,  its possble that many other apps are using those libs as well.
<Dr_Willis> I guess the Half Life guys are working on a team Fortress kind of thing.. but (#*@*@*@  Halflife and valve and their stupid STEAM stuff
<Dr_Willis> :P
<pontos> yes, that's true, but that should be job of the package manager to manage
<Dr_Willis> read up on apt-get and learn all about it.
<Dr_Willis> i think thats why adapitude was written
<Dr_Willis> i never can spell that right
<pontos> i'm using adept, aptitude is for gnome, isn't it?
<Bazzi> aptitude is console-based
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> aptitude is a little rough in some areas also.
<pontos> ok, so aptitude is the right tool to get rid of stuff, old libs etc
<Bazzi> aptitude is great
<Dr_Willis> but i rarely mess with it.. and i rarely uninstall stuff.
<Bazzi> it's a real improvement over apt-get in some areas and the GUI stuff currently doesn't come close to it
<pontos> i have a small disk on my laptop, so i have to remove things
<Dr_Willis> im not sure you can just start using aptitude and it will  do all that.. if you were using apitude to INSTALL everything. then  i think it rembers/logs that info.
<Bazzi> OK, smart is also OK :)
<Dr_Willis> ive heard about 'smart' but never used it yet.
<pontos> i also love to try lot's of programs, but would like to remove it afterwords
<sorush20> hi guys how do I install documentaion pakcages for quanta plus in kubuntu dapper? I can't find anything relevant in the repositories..
<Dr_Willis> http://labix.org/smart
<Dr_Willis> for smart. :P
<pontos> but is aptitude compatible with adept?
<Dr_Willis> its a front end ot the apt-get system like all the rest.
<pontos> can they be used interchangably?
<Dr_Willis> adept is just a fancy kde front end.
<Dr_Willis> aptitude has some better features in that it keeps track of whats installed better (i hear)
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<pontos> ok, so everything works on the same info / package database (apt / dpkg)?
<Zamboulie> hey
<Zamboulie> anyone need help?
<ironfroggy> what am i doing wrong if k3b sees a blank CD as "media type: Unknown" and refuses to write to it?
<RawSewage> ironfroggy, maybe the CD is upside down
<Dr_Willis> :)
<pontos> does anyone know when kubuntu will support kernel 2.6.16 ?
<ironfroggy> RawSewage: it is not
<RawSewage> ironfroggy, is it mounted
<ironfroggy> nope
<RawSewage> try mounting it
<ironfroggy> its a blank CD...
<RawSewage> dont you still have to mount it
<ironfroggy> you cant mount a blank CD, no.
<ironfroggy> its just a device. it has no file system.
<_bbeck> pontos: I think currently edgy eft is running 2.6.17, out of curiousity what's in 2.6.16 that you're waiting for?
<lupine_85> kubuntu never will. compile your own ;)
<Dasnipa] [> lupine_85, that made no sense
<Agios> new kernel, new nvidia drivers :)
<pontos> well, just curious, other destros are running kernel 2.6.16, e.g. suse and fedora
<crimsun> kubuntu 6.06.1 uses 2.6.15
<CVirus> so ?
<crimsun> + a ton of patches
<Stardog> how to browse directory as superuser in kubuntu?
<CVirus> Stardog: kdesu konqueror
<Stardog> thx CVirus :D
<Agios> crimsun: how would one determine the patches applied to the ubuntu kernels?
<crimsun> Agios: short or long answer?
<Agios> try the short first :)
<crimsun> Agios: diff(1)
<CVirus> Stardog: no problem
<Agios> lol
<pontos> hehe
<Agios> so it's not published
<crimsun> Agios: in what sense?
<crimsun> Agios: we don't have separate breakout patches as we once did during Warty, Breezy, and Hoary, no.
<pontos> cat /dev/null > Agios
<crimsun> Agios: the source is still very much published both as orig.tar.gz+diff.gz and at http://www.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-dapper.git;a=summary
<Agios> crabstic: well, it would be nice to have a list of patches for each kernel on one of the web sites or forums.
<Agios> I realize the source is available.
<crimsun> Agios: feel free to generate a script
<Agios> alright then, thanks :)
<crimsun> we generally don't use patch lists, since the rest of the community uses git anyway
<lupine_85> course it did. "kubuntu never will" have 2.6.16). "compile your own" (2.6.16 kernel)
* lupine_85 is not glued to the screen right now
<Stardog> CVirus:  eh... that didn't work properly... i need to run a command in console that make me browse, copy and paste as root in the /usr directory.... do you know that command?
<Agios> crimsun: that actually is good enough for what I was looking for. thanks
<lupine_85> stardog: sudo
<Stardog> lupine_85: just recently gone over from ubuntu to kubuntu... but i can't remember the command in terminal that opens a rootwindow for my computer directory....
<lupine_85> su
<lupine_85> might as well do it properly
<lupine_85> (might have to sudo passwd first)
<DanaG> Does anyone have working visualizations in Amarok?
<DanaG> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.2 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/08/23/get-it-hot-amarok-142-released/
<DanaG> !libvisual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libvisual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !libvisual-plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libvisual-plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbrandon> DanaG: visualsations are a bit broke right now, give me about an 2 hours if your using mine
<imbrandon> and i'll have it fixed up
<DanaG> aah, cool.
<_bbeck> I think I remember there was talk about replacing the current init daemon with a new one, does anyone what the status of that project is?
<DanaG> I tried to force-install the edgy libvisual-plugins, and though it didn't break anything, it didn't fix anything either.
<DanaG> Does Amarok do Shoutcast?
<crimsun> meaning can you listen to http streams? yes. Can you generate your own "shoutcast" stream using amarok solely? no.
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> I don't need the server.
<lupine_85> _bbecky: planning I think
<lupine_85> _bbeck rather ;)
<lupine_85> there's a wiki page
<lupine_85> and a launchpad spec, IIRC
<_bbeck> lupine_85: thanks, I just found the wiki page
<ravenous> anyone here run kbfx? can you change that icon animation on mouse over to something other than a butterfly or turn it off?
<DanaG> bye
<srdjant_slack> Anyone here run Skype? Is it sane? The wikipedia page seems to suggest it uses spyware-like techniques.
<lupine_85> it's a p2p client, in many ways
<srdjant_slack> yup
<srdjant_slack> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skype#Criticisms
<lupine_85> Not a big deal, TBH
<lupine_85> but I'd never use it, since IAX2 and SIP are better protocols
<slow-motion> bbl
<srdjant_slack> My parents want to use it since some of their friends are on skype.
<aliasfred> srdjant_slack: i read the whole paragraph, i didnt see the mention of spyware
<lupine_85> terminology abuse
<srdjant_slack> sorry. s/spyware/malware/
<aliasfred> ah ok
<lupine_85> it's not really spyware, as such. It just makes use of your hardware in ways it doesn't make clear
<aliasfred> im quite interested in p2p
<lupine_85> passing on other people's phone conversations & such, IIRC
<aliasfred> and i never heard any rumor of malware in skype
<guester> srdjant_slack: get them to use something sane? =p
<lupine_85> depends on how yopu define it ;)
<aliasfred> all the obfuscation tech are usual in close source project
<srdjant_slack> i'm not wasting my limited bandwidth on other people's conversations
<guester> like XMPP (GTalk) or SIP
<lupine_85> SIP is good :)
<guester> SIP is the standing VoIP standard
<srdjant_slack> guester, my parent's firends use windows and are not as tech-savvy as us lot ;)
<lupine_85> IAX2 is "ok"
<guester> being replaced with IAX2 and XMPP
<aliasfred> well all p2p protocol implies to share your resources
<guester> srdjant_slack: GTalk is Windows only
<srdjant_slack> it's the same problem as with IPv6
<srdjant_slack> transitioning
<guester> I have IPv6 at home
<srdjant_slack> if you have lots of people use one thing, it's harder to move to another, incompatible thing
<guester> SIP has been around longer
<guester> and has more support
* lupine_85 too (IPv6)
<lupine_85> ping6 me!
<srdjant_slack> guester, I didn't mean IPv6 as the tech. I meant the transitioning from IPv4 to IPv6/.
<lupine_85> 2001:8b0:c7:d00d::3 ;)
<srdjant_slack> lupine_85, connect: Network is unreachable
<guester> lupine_85: eww, that's not a normal IPv6 address =p
<sleeptyper> guester,  sure it is
<srdjant_slack> guester, why not?
<lupine_85> sorry, ::2
<guester> lupine_85: your system is supposed to automatically assign it based on your network and MAC address
<lupine_85> radvd is not nice
<sleeptyper> looks fine IPv6 to me
<guester> sure it is
<lupine_85> no it's not :)
<aliasfred> nah i did better than ipv6 :)
<guester> sleeptyper: it's not autoconfigured
<lupine_85> I like knowing what my computers are called
<aliasfred> deering go to bed i dwarf you :)
<sleeptyper> but it's valid IPv6 ;)
<guester> lupine_85: that's what DNS is for
<guester> sleeptyper: never said it was invalid
<srdjant_slack> and that's what /etc/hosts is for
<lupine_85> indeed it is
<sredna> Hello
<sredna> If I installed kmplayer and mplayer, shouldn't I get a kmplayerpart that I can use to view video in konqueror/KHTML?
<Zamboulie> can somene link me to that huge ubuntu wiki
<sredna> The kaffeine plugin doesn't work well enough
<srdjant_slack> Zamboulie, google
<mani_> !linuxvirus
<sredna> Ah, the we-want 2304569830679685098730456239625934876304564 packages principle strikes again
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sredna> Sorry d00d3z
<arepie_> is there any preaquisite for game slune ?
<Dr_Willis> arepie_,   prober;ly depends on quite a few other packages
<Zamboulie> no i can't find it on google
<srdjant_slack> Zamboulie, wtf?
<srdjant_slack> it's the first flipping result
<Dr_Willis> :)
<arepie_> Dr_Willis: i've search for slune in adept, i found none.. only 1, the game
<Zamboulie> its this massive wikipedia style guide
<Zamboulie> it shows u how to do everything in ubuntu
<srdjant_slack> yes that's what it is
<Dr_Willis> arepie_,  its not showing the  'depends' - instal lit and see what else it wants to install..
<srdjant_slack> Zamboulie, what did you search as?
<Dr_Willis> or they are all - installed allready
<srdjant_slack> what did you enter in google search?
<Zamboulie> ubuntu guide
<srdjant_slack> Zamboulie can somene link me to that huge ubuntu wiki
<Dr_Willis> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<srdjant_slack> why "guide" ???
<Zamboulie> found it!
<Zamboulie> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<arepie_> !slune
<ubotu> slune: 3D racing and car-crashing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 10441 kB, installed size 25824 kB
<Dr_Willis>  Unofficial Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) Starter Guide
<Dr_Willis> :)
* sredna wishes that there would be a way to make a kpart the default for an entire mime group in KDE
<arepie_> how to check if it depends on other ?
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> or fire up adept or whatever and see the details
<Dr_Willis> its a python based game..
<lupine_85> get-deps + whatever option for simulate?
<Dr_Willis> arepie_,  why does this matter anyway?
<sredna> (and that the debian/ubuntu [k] mplayer would be compiled with matroska support)
<Dr_Willis> If you want the thing . install it. and whatever else it should auto-install
<arepie_> Dr_Willis: i've installed the game, but i didn't see it on the K Menu
<Dr_Willis> arepie_,  thats got NOTHING to do with dependencies...
<arepie_> or, should i restart first?
<Dr_Willis> type 'slune' perhaps
<Dr_Willis> games/arcade/slune - is where i see an icon
<arepie_> i did, and it only show the program alone
<arepie_> let me restart my computer first..
<arepie_> brb
<Dr_Willis> whatever. :P
<Dr_Willis>  Slune * (Psyco not found ; if you are using an x86 processor, installing psyco  can speed up Slune a little)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<jan_> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> moo
<srdjant_slack> baaaaa
<Dr_Willis> *Squirtle*
<Zamboulie> umm is it possible to install XGL through adept?
<ubuntu> which file is the x-server resolutoins kept in?
<srdjant_slack> xgl is cool
<Zamboulie> well is it possible?
<Dr_Willis> Zamboulie,  i would avoide xgl at this time... :)
<guester> ubuntu: xorg.conf, if not autodetected
<Zamboulie> cuz i think i just did
<noobuntu> thank
<Dr_Willis> it  can.. break things. and be a pain to remove
<srdjant_slack> no idea, but with many many many hours of compiling on slackware, it is possible
<Zamboulie> i installed a package called xserver-xgl
<Dr_Willis> i saw a script/setof tools on kde-look.org that supposed to set up xgl under kubuntu. But i aint touching them!
<arepie> Dr_Willis: ok.. it's already appear..
<kubunick> um..
<kubunick> I just got a weird irc message
<kubunick> :O
<Dr_Willis> arepie,  the most you had to do.. was logout of X and back in.. dident need to reboot
<arepie> Dr_Willis: but i can't run the application.. it shows the loading application, but then nothing appear..
<linuxkid2> I keep getting these really strange errors when running aptitude.
<kubunick> the user had a bunch of weird letters in the name and it said "index me"
<Dr_Willis> arepie,  run it from a terminal. check error messages
<Zamboulie> guys what does that package do?
<Zamboulie> cuz i read somewhere you can just get xgl through adept
<TheFuzzball> hello, I have a problem with apt-get, whenever it type apt-get anything it comes up with... The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<TheFuzzball>   libc6: Depends: tzdata but it is not installable
<TheFuzzball>   libc6-amd64: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-3 is installed
<TheFuzzball>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-3 is installed
<TheFuzzball>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-3 is installed
<TheFuzzball>   libtunepimp-bin: Depends: libtunepimp3-mp3 (>= 0.4.2) but it is not installable
<kubunick> spam!
<TheFuzzball>   libtunepimp-perl: Depends: libtunepimp3-mp3 (>= 0.4.2) but it is not installable
<kubunick> :O
<TheFuzzball>                     Depends: libtunepimp3 (= 0.4.2-3ubuntu2) but 0.4.2-3.2 is installed
<TheFuzzball>   libtunepimp3: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.0) but 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is installed
<TheFuzzball>                 Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.0) but 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is installed
<kubunick> stop
<kubunick> jeez
<TheFuzzball> sorry for the paste
<linuxkid2> Zamboulie: adept is just graphic frontend to apt-get. the command line is safer.
<Zamboulie> well how do i get xgl through apt-get
<Zamboulie> i heard u can
<kubunick> heard from who?
<Zamboulie> i read it somewhere leme find it
<linuxkid2> I keep getting these really strange errors when running aptitude.
<Dr_Willis> dsl?
<Zamboulie> Howto for installing Xgl on kde or gnome.
<Zamboulie> NOTE: Before following this guide, you should be aware of, that there has been add'ed deb's in the repos now. So you could just apt-get it all.
<apallo27> grrr
<Zamboulie> see?
<apallo27> my screen is stuck at 640x480...
<linuxkid2> errors pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21720
<guester> Xgl doesn't work with KDE yet...
<Zamboulie> omg
<apallo27> and the config gui wont let me go higher, is there a way to manually fix it?
<Zamboulie> so i have to do it manually?
<cvasilak> hi there, just installed the latest driver from nvidia. the problem is when i restart i get in X version mismatch in kernel module the kernel module has the old driver but the X driver uses the new. I do modprobe -r nvidia and modprobe nvidia and it just works. where the hell is the old driver kernel? in /lib/modules/2.blbla in the nvidia.ko has the latest timestamp, please please help
<linuxkid2> KDE only really works with KWin, right?
<Hawkwind> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<guester> linuxkid2: right, KWin is a necessary part of KDE
<linuxkid2> so how do you replace it with Compiz
<Dr_Willis> linuxkid2,  you can change kwin - i hear.. but never messed with it.
<srdjant_slack> guester, linuxkid2: wrong. kde works with xgl
<kubunick> Dr_Willis, can you help me a sec?
<linuxkid2> I was just talking, I new it did.
<guester> srdjant_slack: not unless that was a recent change to KWin
<Zamboulie> which ones do i change from multiverse
<Zamboulie> to multiverse*
<Dr_Willis> kubunick,  with what?  : _)
<arepie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linuxkid2> I keep getting these really strange errors when running aptitude.
<linuxkid2> errors pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21720
<mani_> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> arepie,  and the ati drivers can be a PAIN
<srdjant_slack> http://rafb.net/paste/results/QqR8Vk30.html   <--- my script i use to start kde+xgl
<Zamboulie> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kubunick> Dr_Willis, just got a strange message from somebody I didn't know (with a wierd nick) and it said "index me".. wtf?
<Dr_Willis> kubunick,  no clue there..  could be some sort of irc bot/exploit
<Zamboulie> ok which ones do i change to multiverse guys
<Hawkwind> !repos > Zamboulie
<kubunick> Dr_Willis, I did just forward ports.. would that have anything to do with it? What would would he want to index into me?
<Hawkwind> Zamboulie: Read what the bot told you in pm please
<apallo27> hmmm, xorg.conf shows all the resolutions my monitor/videocard is capable of displaying, but the gui won't let me change it
<Dr_Willis> linuxkid2,  thats very weird.. im not sure what its talking about.. device?  hmm..
<Dr_Willis> kubunick,  msg him and ask. :P i dobt if port forawrdng means anything    to it.
<kubunick> Dr_Willis, I got two messages simutaniously.. so I would consider it bots but wtf?
<apallo27> yay, fixed it
<apallo27> nevermind
<linuxkid2> Dr_Willis: any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> linuxkid2,  nope.  never seen anything like that message befor
<linuxkid2> It's very scary. "global destruction". weird.
<kubunick> oh
<kubunick> I got that error
<kubunick> lol.
<kubunick> it hasn't done anything to me yet. >_>
<guester> global destruction sounds fu
<jan_> does anyone remember the step you must take before installing the ATI driver package?
<guester> fun
<jan_> I believe it has something to do with a blacklist
<linuxkid2> maybe something to do with the new xserver-cor thing
<KaiHanari> what did i just miss?
<kubunick> when did you get that error linuxkid2?
<guester> jan_: why not use the normal radeon driver?
<linuxkid2> yeah, It hasn't messed anything up, but it is weird.
<cvasilak> hi there, just installed the latest driver from nvidia. the problem is when i restart i get in X version mismatch in kernel module the kernel module has the old driver but the X driver uses the new. I do modprobe -r nvidia and modprobe nvidia and it just works. where the hell is the old driver kernel? in /lib/modules/2.blbla in the nvidia.ko has the latest timestamp, please please help
<linuxkid2> kubunick just when I was installing a package.
<kubunick> oh, same here.
<kubunick> or something like that.
<linuxkid2> hadn't seen it before the update.
<kubunick> I don't think it's anything to worry about.. but weird eh?
<linuxkid2> And it talks about X.
<jan_> guester: what do you mean?
<linuxkid2> Yeah, very wierd.
<guester> cvasilak: locate nvidia.ko
<kubunick> I just closed the terminal and forgot about it.
<Zamboulie> ok i read that thing on repositories but i dont know which ones to change though
<guester> jan_: the radeon driver included with X.org
<Zamboulie> someone just tell me which ones
<KaiHanari> linuxkid2, ive missed something about global destruction, care to fill me in?
<Hawkwind> Zamboulie: The bot tells you all the info
<linuxkid2> errors pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21720
<jan_> guester: does it include everything that ati's package include?
<jan_> guester: this laptop will be used for graphics
<linuxkid2> hmm... gotta hunch, brb
<KaiHanari> <> line 2 during               global destruction.
<KaiHanari> yikes
<kubunick> linuxkid2: lol, yeah.. I don't remember seeing those X errors though o_O
<j2daosh> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<KaiHanari> that system has a grudge against someone!
<guester> jan_: it supports up to the 9250
<jan_> guester: this has x1400
<jan_> guester: no good
<guester> jan_: shoulda thought about that before buying an unsupported card
<jan_> guester: I'll be back later on
<KaiHanari> kubunick, ive seen all those errors excludign the last line.
<zblach> hi. i have a desktop and a laptop. what should I use to access the desktop from the laptop? like ssh? vnc?
<kubunick> must be some kind of terror plot to own our computers!
<zblach> >_> <_<
<KaiHanari> zblach, depends on what you want to access
<guester> zblach: xdamagevnc
<zblach> xdamagevnc?
<linuxkid2> zblach: vnc is okay over LAN. faster connection helps. SSH over the internet for security.
<Dr_Willis> vnc lets you have hidden virtual desktops.. or for linux to linux. freenx is a better answer.. or if just running apps. you can just ssh -X over. and run  x apps
<srdjant_slack> hey any ideas why samba spawns hundreds of smbd processes on kubuntu 6.06 when recievign lots of files?
<zblach> Dr_Willis: can you elaborate a bit?
<zblach> i have openssh-server on the desky, and openssh-client on the lappy
<Dr_Willis> zblach,  on which part.. :P what os's are you connecting. :P
<Wendelin> Where do I get the signatures for the security repository of Dapper?
<Dr_Willis> ssh -X remotemachine
<KaiHanari> linuxkid2, type this: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"   without quotes in a terminal, and see if stuff about wacom is commented out
<zblach> dapper connect to breezy
<Dr_Willis> then 'konsole'
<Dr_Willis> it should appear locally
<KaiHanari> linuxkid2, ive had those errors come from that stuff being there before, but not the last line
<linuxkid2> odd
<KaiHanari> linuxkid2, if you comment out the input sections for wacom (only if you dont have a stylus device) dont forget to comment their corresponding lines at the end of the file
<linuxkid2> KaiHanari: so, it's the pen drivers that are screwing me?
<KaiHanari> linuxkid2, the bad device errors are probably coming from that , yes. they did for me and a few others. but the dead object ive never seen before
<KaiHanari> thats something to do with Qt
<linuxkid2> yeah I noticed that. the global destruction bit is just weird.
<thompa> is anyone using konqueror in gnome?
<j2daosh> question, got 3 computers at home that are still running winblows (cant get the wife and kids away from it :( ... ) anyway, i wanna sambatize them so i can backup everything for when they get a virus/spyware. i dont have a domain setup though... only a workgroup... will it still work?
<guester> j2daosh: why not force them to get away from it?
<zblach> so, how am I to configure sshd?
<guester> eg, don't make it an option
<guester> zblach: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<KaiHanari> linuxkid2, my guess on tthat is your computer has had a bad life and wishes its own fate to the rest of the world XD
<j2daosh> lol cuz im married and if i want some i have to let her win sometimes
<j2daosh> :P
<zblach> guester: right, but ... i'm still lost
<guester> j2daosh: the man is the head of the household, she has to accept your authority =p
<j2daosh> zblach: what are you trying to do?
<guester> j2daosh: and she can't deny your marital rights
<j2daosh> lol yeah but as the head of the hole, i have to let her win some :)
<guester> j2daosh: only if she's right!
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> which to her is constantly ;P
<guester> you didn't get the memo?
<zblach> j2daosh: i've a dapper laptop and i want to dial into my local breezy desktop
<guester> wives are always right
<j2daosh> zblach: what are you trying to do?
<j2daosh> gotcha
<j2daosh> so what is the issue?
<guester> j2daosh: anyway, why not open Konq and go to smb://windozebox?
<JonTec> is there anyway to make your linux drive viewable by windows? I'm tired of transfering things by way of network or pen drive
<j2daosh> cuz i wanna automagically back up the files everynight
<guester> JonTec: if you don't mind a high risk of corrupting the partition
<guester> j2daosh: KDE is scriptable
<j2daosh> jontec, yeah, make a partion that is vfat
<JonTec> vfat?
<j2daosh> or just mount the ntfs drive as readable (youwont be abe to write
<j2daosh> yeah, windows 95 16 bit partition
<guester> he said access Linux drive from windows
<guester> not transfer files
<j2daosh> oh then get ext2ifs
<slow-motion> re
<j2daosh> its a driver for windows to view ext3 partitions on linux
<zblach> j2daosh: i just want to use my desktop for slave labour. things like downloads, and want my laptop to have nothing to do with it
<zblach> open a terminal to my desktop
<zblach> and wget stuff
<KaiHanari> JonTec, there are a few apps for windows that can do that. google / search the forums for how to mount an ext3 partition on windows
<j2daosh> zblach: on the host comp do sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<srdjant_slack> don't use win 95 16 bit
<KaiHanari> i believe it only works on windows 2k and up
<guester> the catch is, all Windows ext2 access stuff has been known to corrupt the fs
<srdjant_slack> j2daosh, win 95 32bit vfat
<j2daosh> its 32 bit?!
<srdjant_slack> :O
<zblach> j2daosh: now what?
<srdjant_slack> yes
<j2daosh> where have i been ::lowers head::
<srdjant_slack> lol
<j2daosh> on the lappy do sudo apt-get install freenx
<zblach> freenx? not openssh-client?
<zblach> 'couldn't find freenx'
<j2daosh> nope, freenx will let you do vnc and rdp also
<JonTec> okay... thanks. I'll talk with some ofyou guys later... I have a specific reason for doing that
<linuxkid2> i need to learn how to use sed or awk so I don't have to use vi to comment this crap out.
<j2daosh> u will need the repo
<j2daosh> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<KaiHanari> linuxkid2, use pico or nano
<KaiHanari> linuxkid2, much cleaner than vi
<guester> still won't help comment a bunch of crap
<j2daosh> bullshit!!thats blashamous!! vim is the shizznit
<j2daosh> :P
<KaiHanari> guester, linuxkid2 then kdesu kate <file>     :P then use find/replace
<linuxkid2> that might work
<guester> KaiHanari: you mean Ctrl-D
<srdjant_slack> KaiHanari linuxkid2, much cleaner than vi   <--- use vim, much cleaner than vi
<guester> kwrite supports commenting
<j2daosh> actually... crap... lol zblach... did you want just ssh? or did you want to be able to port the gui?
<srdjant_slack> kwrite is awesome though
<linuxkid2> vim, vi, I can't actuall tell the diff.
<srdjant_slack> there is a difference
<j2daosh> vim supports color coding
<guester> a big difference
<j2daosh> plus other things
<zblach> do azureus/amule accept command line?
<linuxkid2> that is one I noticed
<Dr_Willis> and vim comes with ponies!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<j2daosh> i just like the colors... mmmm pretty
<guester> vim supports sane keystrokes
<zblach> gui is nice too
<zblach> in fact, gui would be good
<guester> delete key doesn't mean capitalize, for example
<srdjant_slack> just make sure you turn on a mode, and you get highlighting, proper arrow movement for cursor, status bar at the bottom, linuxkid2
<j2daosh> ok then yeah, u will need oppenssh-server and also the freenx server
<j2daosh> u said it was breezy right?
<j2daosh> with the lappy being dapper?
<zblach> yeah
<zblach> i have the seveas packages, and did the whole key thing, but freenx isn't showing up
<j2daosh> ill give you a link that u need to follow
<linuxkid2> srdjant_slack: I didn't want to start a text-editor flame war. I just wanted to say that the automated utils like awk would be good to learn
<fir3_> hi
<j2daosh> http://www.snakeoillabs.com/2005/10/27/freenx-on-ubuntu-breezy-howto/
<fir3_> i installed kubuntu on my macbook, but after a reboot i can't boot anymore
<fir3_> it can't find the ram disk image
<j2daosh> with the exception of changing the key (the freenx on your lappy don't support it very well), follow it to a t.... keep the default nomachine keys
<j2daosh> lol linuxkid2 just learn perl
<j2daosh> or python, or ruby
<fir3_> i made a link named /boot/initrd.img to /boot/initrd-kernel.img but that didn't help
<j2daosh> or chsell,bash
<linuxkid2> yeah, learn something. I don't know a lick of coding, but want to learn.
* j2daosh prefers a mix of bash/perl
<linuxkid2> j2daosh: if your using bash, I'm sure that awk, grep, and other automated utils get called a lot.
<j2daosh> zblach: on the lappy, install lssh
* j2daosh has never looked at awk
<j2daosh> sounds like a choking sound and that scares me
<j2daosh> :P
<linuxkid2> bye bye all, restarting X
<j2daosh> linux.... nevermind
<j2daosh> he should really get irssi
<jasondotgnu> xgl/compiz/cgwd?
<j2daosh> what the hell is that character?
<jasondotgnu> sorry, wrong charset.
<guester> Chinese, I think
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> :P
<j2daosh> u want to know how to do it?
<j2daosh> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jasondotgnu> I want to ask any guy here using xgl/compiz/cgwd on kubuntu?
<j2daosh> there u go buddy
<j2daosh> i am
<zblach> lssh?
<j2daosh> i haven't gotten bored of the eye candy yet
<guester> j2daosh: with KDE/KWin?
<bones> Hi all
<j2daosh> yep, xgl was screwy withmy gnome
<j2daosh> lssh is like putty for linux
<guester> when did KDE add Xgl support?
<j2daosh> or get the openssh-client... whichever
* rouzic se ha ido: Away at the moment
<guester> j2daosh: if you want putty, why not just install putty?
<jasondotgnu> I faced some strage things today, when I just press <Alt> key in a window, then the window move to the next virtual desk :(
<j2daosh> guester... dont know... i ported from ubuntu :P
<j2daosh> must be a shortcut key you got set jason, check system settings, regional, keyboard shortcuts
<j2daosh> guester, because i only like putty in windows :P
<j2daosh> i dont wanna mix putty and windows... i like the clean look of linux... and it doesn't suck like windows
<j2daosh> linux/windows not putty/windows
<jasondotgnu> I don't know if this is an updated compiz issue, or my configuration is wrong. I have checked all my compiz plugin key bindings, but I don't thinks I bind just <alt> key to switch the window to another desk.
<j2daosh> jasondotgnu: check your system settings
<j2daosh> its not compiz
<j2daosh> well... then again...
<jasondotgnu> ok, I'll check again.
<j2daosh> hmm... ill tell you in 2 hours when i can get home and sit in front of this computer
<j2daosh> but i thought i saw that in the system settings, regional, shortcuts section
<j2daosh> linuxkid2: did you restart your whole computer?
<linuxkid2> hmm, that wacom thing fixed the object not found errors, but aptitude still tells me about global destruction
<linuxkid2> no, just X
<j2daosh> oh ok
<j2daosh> global destruction? you have gw bush jr on your comp?
<Dr_Willis> Just wait for Hillary!
<j2daosh> hell no
<linuxkid2> not remotely. but I do have this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21720
<j2daosh> ill move to romania
<linuxkid2> j2daosh: I'll be waiting for you to come screaming back to america
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> nah
<j2daosh> it aint that bad there actually
<Dr_Willis> "Hillary invades romania!"
<j2daosh> gymnists as far as the eye can see
<j2daosh> :P
<linuxkid2> It's to near problem spots like russia and the balkans and the middle east for me.
<Dr_Willis> and more  harry legs then a big foot convention!
<Dr_Willis> Hairy even
<j2daosh> lol not the ones i have been seeing lol
<j2daosh> what is your device 166?
<linuxkid2> j2daosh: Oh, that's not there anymore, I fixed that. wacom. but the global destruction line is still there.
<linuxkid2> weird, isn't it?
<ravenous> im trying to set the user image in kde under control center -> password & user account but it says 'your administrator has disallowed changing your image'? how can i change this?
<Dr_Willis> run the kdm config tool and let the users do it.
<linuxkid2> ravenous: but the default kdm screen doesn't even have avatars, so why bother?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ravenous> its for kbfx
<linuxkid2> how do you change that anyways?
<Dr_Willis> Avatars! aint We fancy!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ravenous> the mouse over tooltip shows the default image, and with none set its blank and ugly
<gg> #kubuntu_de
<linuxkid2> k
<linuxkid2> Dr_Willis: how does one change the kdm theme anyways?
<Dr_Willis> with that kdm configuration/control panel program
<Dr_Willis> system admin/login manager
<linuxkid2> I tried that. maybe if I do try again...
<lupine_85> 'lo fiona
<[GuS] > is not on login  manager...
<fiona> lo lupine
<[GuS] > you must install kdmtheme linuxkid2
<linuxkid2> ok.
<[GuS] > is a theme switcher for kdm
<[GuS] > sudo apt-get install kdmtheme
<linuxkid2> once I do, how do I access it?
<[GuS] > and then.. you will have a new icon insitde systemsettings
* guester knows smileaf
<[GuS] > inside*
<linuxkid2> ok
<[GuS] > or
<[GuS] > if that does not work.. try the package kcontrol-kdmtheme
<linuxkid2> k
<linuxkid2> where do I get new themes? kde-look.org?
<Hawkwind> linuxkid2: Yes, kde-look.org
<fiona> does anyone know how to get programs to come on automatically in the right desktop when starting up?
<linuxkid2> cool. this is gonna be fun. cya!
<Dr_Willis> eyecandy is fun!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<reddwolf> hello
<arepie> if i update the 3d driver, is it working faster?
<reddwolf> can someone help me figure something out
<reddwolf> i have the update version for kubuntu 6.06  but it will not run can someone help me
<reddwolf> my upgrade if to the kubuntu 6.06.1
<reddwolf> *is
<reddwolf> can anyone help me
<Dr_Willis> arepie,  Huh?
<reddwolf> could someone please help me out figure out what i should do
<steveire> what's the command to show the version of a package?
<chavo> steveire, usually command --version
<steveire> sorry, I meant the apt command. it's a python package and doesn't have a command
<tomaczec> hi
<whatever> there was a 3 gb file in my /home/ folder!! - the file being .xsession-errors!!
<steveire> hehe
<lupine_85> cor
<whatever> rm .xsession-eeors deleted it, but didn't free the space. A restart solved the problem
* lupine_85 wants one
<whatever> his has happened the second time, whats up?
<lupine_85> 16040   .xsession-errors
<lupine_85> bah
<lupine_85> ...what are the errors? ;)
<Dr_Willis> paste it!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<whatever> "vi .xesession errore" , showed a zero line file
<whatever> 0
<lupine_85> tail .xsession-errors would have been better
<j2daosh> ok im back now
<srdjant> just cat /dev/null > .xsession-errors   :)
<enzo_> How can I extract music from a cd? It's nothing more than mp3s
<j2daosh> if i want to add a program to startup... would that go in inittab or init.d?
<srdjant_slack> not inittab!
<j2daosh> why not?
<srdjant_slack> that's the file read by init
<srdjant_slack> sacred file
<j2daosh> yeah... but doesn't stuff in init run from initab?
<srdjant_slack> stuff in init??
<linuxkid2> You want to start graphical programs by defualt, then put a link to the app in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<srdjant_slack> init is a program...
<j2daosh> yeah...
<linuxkid2> command apps, they go in inittab
<srdjant_slack> no
<srdjant_slack>  /etc/inittab should not be touched unless you know what you're doing
<chavo> you can use rc.local for non x stuff
<linuxkid2> oh, ok
<chavo> it runs after all the other init stuff
<srdjant_slack> yes, rc.local would be a LOT better than /etc/inittab
<linuxkid2> don't touch .xinit either.
<lupine_85> editing /etc/inittab is a good way to end up with a b0rked system :)
<chavo> yes
<j2daosh> lupine_85: kinda like when i chmod 777 the /usr directory? :P
<j2daosh> chmod'd
<j2daosh> only did it once :)
<srdjant_slack> linuxkid2, I don't have .xinit, so probably not too critical. But like lupine_85 said, messing with it borks the system. /sbin/init reads /etc/inittab at boot to figure out what to do early on in the boot process.
<linuxkid2> sounds like asking for bit trouble
<lupine_85> "can" bork the system
<linuxkid2> whatever the file is that startx accesses
<lupine_85> if you know what you're doing (and if you have to ask, you don't) it can be quite handy
<srdjant_slack> yes, can bork the system
<srdjant_slack> lupine_85, inittab?
<j2daosh> yeah
<lupine_85> yes, inittab
<lupine_85> although replacing /sbin/init can also be fun :)
<j2daosh> like if your system dont mount certain drives at start because the connection cant be established before it comes up... put asleep in it
<srdjant_slack> yeah, slackware as default only has 1 tty when in runlevel 4, so i edited it to get all 6, and the default is 3 which is non-X11
<linuxkid2>  /sbin/init ? isn't that the actual inti binary? carefull...... :0
<lupine_85> it's uber-living-it-dangerously stuff ;)
<srdjant_slack> lupine_85, you can do similar with the bootchart project, but at the bootloader, you tell it to run a different init process, which eventually calls the real /sbin/init
<linuxkid2> well, that's slack
* j2daosh is going to install linux just to replace init
<j2daosh> :)
<j2daosh> now im curious
<srdjant_slack> lol
<srdjant_slack> http://www.bootchart.org/
<srdjant_slack> try that
<linuxkid2> init is a pretty simple program, I think. Doesn't it just access inittab, which is sort of like a shell script accept it's what starts the shell?
<srdjant_slack> actually i'll try it with my laptop and kubuntu. I have a feeling kubuntu starts a ton of crap which isn't needed.
<lupine_85> you can basically turn the system into anything. Turning /sbin/init into a symlink, and pointing it to random binaries is interesting
<linuxkid2> wow, hope you know how to fix that.
<linuxkid2> does sound fun though.
<lupine_85> but not if you want a production system)
<srdjant_slack> same as doing init=/usr/bin/top   at the lilo prompt
<linuxkid2> could be useful for embedded work though.
<lupine_85> generally for embedded, you just want the one vt on /dev/ttyS0
<j2daosh> lol im gonna do that to a workserver :P
<j2daosh> wonder how long i would keep my job
<j2daosh> j/p
<linuxkid2> yeah, I was talking about the replacing /sbin/init stuff
<srdjant_slack> i'm really curous - i want to run bootchart on kubuntu :)
<lupine_85> turn it into a .deb and submit it to the repos for edgy ;)
<lupine_85> cor
<chanta> !search ping
<lupine_85> RutilT rocks
<j2daosh> chanta what are u doing?
<lupine_85> (if you have an ralink card)
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<j2daosh> hey
<j2daosh> howdy
<j2daosh> hiya
<j2daosh> :P
<linuxkid2> what's a .deb package got in it anyways?
<BluesKaj> :)
<j2daosh> binaries
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> java java java
<BluesKaj> programs
<Nerevar> hello
<linuxkid2> yeah, I gathered that much, but what else?
<j2daosh> how goes it morrowwind guy
<j2daosh> thats basically it
<Nerevar> I have been trying since yesterday to install a Linux OS - anything - on my computer - without any luck
<linuxkid2> is it a special zip archive, kind of like a mozilla .xpi ?
<lupine_85> unless it's a graphics .deb ;)
<j2daosh> Nerevar: what do you mean
<j2daosh> ahh yes
<lupine_85> a deb is an ar archive which has a few things...
<j2daosh> it could be a nice big ole pic of someones mom
<gg> #kubuntude
<Nerevar> I have tried Kubunty, pclinuxos, mandriva, and knoppix live cd boots. NOTHING works... It hangs on mounting root file system
<gg> #kubuntu-de
<lupine_85> control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz are the interesting ones
<lupine_85> rip one open (ar -x .deb) and have a look
<Nerevar> It says something like "drive seems confused" and "irq18: no one seems to care"
<linuxkid2> k
<Nerevar> depending on which Linux os i try
<enzo> gg, type /j #kubuntu-de
<linuxkid2> ark can do that
<lupine_85> not sure
<j2daosh> Nerevar: check your bios settings then
<Nerevar> I installed mandrake linux 9.2 on this computer a long time ago but I can't find cd#1
<Nerevar> I need SATA enabled because I use it as a primary boot drive
<j2daosh> you might have an irq conflict
<j2daosh> Nerevar: yeah... normally people have a primaboot disk... unless your a spy with no home
<j2daosh> or computer :P
<Nerevar> IRQ conflict?
<j2daosh> or a bum with a flash drive
<Nerevar> Does that even exist in the 21st century? :x
<j2daosh> yep
<lupine_85> afraid so :(
<j2daosh> it will for quite a while
<Nerevar> I thought that crap went out in the 90s I havent tuned IRQ settings in over 10 years
<lupine_85> hehe, ISA is still with us
<j2daosh> lol well knock the dust off that sum biotch and get at it
<lupine_85> for some reason, my amd4 mobo still has an ISA bridge
<lupine_85> (no ports, though)
<lupine_85> s/ports/slots
<Nerevar> even if I did have an IRQ conflict, how would i know, this bios tells you that?
<larson9999> hmmm xawtv doesn't work for me
<j2daosh> i dont know what this bios is, but you might have something configured wrong
<fiona_> lupuine im still on i cant get kopete to work!
<fiona_> and the wireless one went tits up
<lupine_85> oh dear :(
<j2daosh> fiona, come to my house ill show you how
<lupine_85> type "/join #ubuntu-lupine"
<j2daosh> j/p dont cyber slap me or nothing
<fiona_> sorry i dont know here you live ;) i only know where lupine lives
<j2daosh> what is the error she getting lup?
<lupine_85> problem with wireless
<j2daosh> well thats a good thing cuz i dont wanna get slapped for real either
<lupine_85> more acurrately, with routes etc.
<j2daosh> ahh
<Kutan> This might be the wrong place but uhhh... how do I uninstall kubuntu? o_o;;
* j2daosh smites kutan!!!
<srdjant> reformat the partition
<j2daosh> my guess is... reformat
<lupine_85>  fiona: type "/join #ubuntu-lupine"
<Kutan> ...That's my question pretty much
<Kutan> I'm not really good with PCs which is why I want to uninstall kubuntu
<j2daosh> u pop in the live cd... go to the format tool... format the drive...
<j2daosh> or put in a windows disk... they hate linux
<Kutan> I fail at the kontrol panel :(
<linuxkid2> interesting. everything in that .deb package belongs to root.
<enzo> Why is it that a CD with multi-sessions can read all the files, but DVD won't let you read previous sessions?
<j2daosh> kutan... before you delete
<TheGateKeeper> anyone know how to list the groups a user belongs to?
<Kutan> Alright before I uninstall kubuntu I have another question about my root access
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<j2daosh> gate, system settings, users, admin mode, modify
<j2daosh> or open a console and type "groups user"
<j2daosh> kutan
<Kutan> I'm the administrator in the OS but for some strange reason I can't seem to enter folders because it says only the owner can access that or something
<j2daosh> kutan, thats because your not the real admin
<j2daosh> only root is the real admin
<j2daosh> ur just a sudo admin :P
<Dr_Willis> just a wanna-B
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Kutan> ....You lost me
<j2daosh> in order to do that you would havbe to sudo every time, or add yourself to sudo group
<Dr_Willis> the first 'user' is a special user in that they can 'sudo' other then that - they are a normal user.
<linuxkid2> if you use sudo to admin you are a pseudo admin. :D
<Dr_Willis> and normal users normally cant go into other users dirs
<Kutan> Yeah but I'm the only user on this computer =\
<linuxkid2> yeah right. many programs need user accounts.
<enzo> !root > Kutan
<Dr_Willis> Kutan,  and your point is?
<Dr_Willis> where are you trying to go?  :_
<Kutan> Hold on...
<KaiHanari> hmm what DOES the bot have to say about root?
<KaiHanari> !root > KaiHanari
<DocTomoe> Hi. I need a ramdisk for cryptographic reasons and therefore I searh a tutorial how to create one. Any suggestions?
<Kutan> The folder is xinetd.d
<KaiHanari> bleh thats short
<j2daosh> what do you need in there?
<Kutan> Hell if I know, I was following a tutorial on starting off in Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Kutan,  anything you need to mess with in there.. ya need to sudo.
<j2daosh> dont bother with that yet
<j2daosh> u need to learn how to sudo and move around folders and stuff first
<Kutan> brb I'm gonna get on kubuntu, right now I'm in windows
<j2daosh> kutan
<Kutan> ?
<j2daosh> nevermind... switch and come back
<Kutan> k
<j2daosh> hey dumb qeustion... i cant use any of my nautilus scripts in kde huh
<srdjant> run them in nautilus....
<j2daosh> yeah but i dont wanna have to change back to gnome to use them
<misieq> you can run nautilius in kde...
<draik> whois enzo
<j2daosh> ... really?
<j2daosh> ok wrong thing
<j2daosh> im talking about something else i guess
<misieq> i don't know nautilius, but i guess there's no other way
<Kutan> Alright
<j2daosh> i have a bunch of scripts on my gnome side that i can right click the desktop and do all the different scripts... can i do that in kde?
<arepie> hello, im trying to install 3d driver, i've done the update and everything, and done also the part which i should edit myself, but still it does't works..
<misieq> errr... in kde-apps there are "service menus" try looking at them
<arepie> i notice under section "device" there's -->  Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] "
<misieq> that's the only thing i know of similar behaviour
<arepie> the identifier name didn't changed.. should i changed this?
<hybrid> 0/cl
<j2daosh> kde-apps is where?
<misieq> kde-apps. is kde-apps.org :)
<j2daosh> oh...
<j2daosh> well i got the scripts i just need to know the folder to put them in
<j2daosh> ?
<Dr_Willis> heh - been there all day looking at the kde goodies
<linuxkid2> hey, what would I use that ZeroConf thingy for?
<spenrok> hi does anyone know how I can play mp4 ? I read somewhere about gstreamer-quicktime
<misieq> j2daosh: i can't help you further as i just don't know. try googling for kde service manus...
<misieq> spenrok: use mplayer
<misieq> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<linuxkid2> hey, what would I use that ZeroConf thingy for?
<Kutan> Alright so in order to interact with that one folder, I have to sudo move the file in there? o_O;;
<spenrok> thanks misieq and ubotu
<misieq> ubotu is a bot ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxkid2> Kutan, or use sudo chown <username> to change ownership
<misieq> you can type !somenamehere and it would answer
<linuxkid2> if you want permanence
<arepie> anyone help me with ATI driver installation please..
<linuxkid2> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 132 kB
<misieq> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linuxkid2> why is zeroconf in the control panel if it's optional?
<Nerevar> well
<Nerevar> it looks like im screwed
<arepie> misieq: i've done with all the thing there.. but still error
<misieq> what kind of error?
<Nerevar> i just read 21 pages of forum posts and no one can come up with a definitive solution
<linuxkid2> I understand why it's optional, but why's it in the controls
<misieq> linuxkid2: perhaps thay couldn't make it a module...
<linuxkid2> module?
<arepie> after update, it still error, so i tried the second step, and still error, so then i edit the file myself, everything has done, and still error..
<misieq> the thing you would insert to kcontrol
<linuxkid2> kay, so to be controllable they put it in there
<linuxkid2> what's it for?
<arepie> arepie@Arepie:~$ fglrxinfo
<arepie> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<spenrok> you can see I haven't been here before misieq...respect to you all the same :)
<Nerevar> how many hours do you think it would take my computer shop to get linux on this comp
<Nerevar> i think they are 50 or 75 dollars an hour
<misieq> arepie: can't help, i use nvidia and it's prblem free :)
<draik> Nerevar, why can't you do it yourself?
<misieq> zeroconf i some sort of network control protocol... afaik
<arepie> np, anyone else..?
<Kutan> j2daosh, what were you going to ask me?
<Nerevar> i dont know how to do it
<draik> Have you tried?
<Nerevar> and i have a bachelors in computer science
<Nerevar> ive been at this for 10 hours
<j2daosh> i dont remember... lol
<Nerevar> reading so many logs
<Nerevar> forum posts
<Nerevar> i am at a loss what to do
<draik> where are you getting stuck?
<Nerevar> i have downlaoded 6 differnet linux distributions all have the same result
<draik> ok....
<draik> how about we just stick to Kubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake
<Nerevar> fine by me
<draik> what happened when you tried to install?
<Nerevar> I burned it 4 times to verify it wasnt my burner
<draik> so you have 3 coasters???
<Kutan> How do I move a file through the konsole? >_>
<Nerevar> It hangs at mounting root file system and then starts spamming like crazy about how "drive seems confused"
<draik> Are you dualbooting? Or is it all going on one HDD?
<Nerevar> Yes I am dualbooting.. I used ot have mandrake linux and grub on my primary boot drive, but I lost that when that hard drive began to fail, and I mirrored and duplicated the drive to a new one
<draik> ok, so what does your HDD have now?
<srdjant_slack> Nerevar, get something with different kernel version
<Nerevar> so basically what i have is booting off a SATA drive with the typical windows bootloader [whatever they call it]  and an "inactive" mandrake partition
<draik> did you partition the drive for Kubuntu yet?
<Nerevar> nod i preserved the partitions when i mirrored the drive using acronis trueimage
<Nerevar> however the bootloader refused to be mirrored so I had to run fixmbr
<Nerevar> thus I can no longer boot into mandrake
<draik> well, you need a partition for Kubuntu, unless you're going to overwrite Mandrake
<Nerevar> and to make matters even more fun i dunno where mandrake disc 1 is
<draik> hmmm
<draik> I think you should set up a partition on your winxp for Kubuntu
<draik> once you have that going, you can access your Mandrake files
<Nerevar> I dont care if i lose mandrake
<draik> ok
<Nerevar> I dont mind writing over it
<draik> so you want to overwrite it?
<draik> ok
<srdjant_slack> then overwrite it
<draik> when you go through the install, select to set up your partition manually and select your mandrake partition as '/'
<Nerevar> Id love to
<Nerevar> If I got a linux live cd to boot on this computer it would be like a miracle
<draik> Get ahold of your Kubuntu CD
<draik> go through the install
<Nerevar> I cant
<draik> ???
<draik> why not/
<draik> ?
<Nerevar> It hangs at mounting root file system
<Kutan> Ah sweet okay I moved that file. :D
<Nerevar> As does every thing
<draik> ok
<Nerevar> It is making me violent :x
<fiona_> damn
<draik> are you using winxp right now?
<srdjant_slack> mandrake's root filesystem, Nerevar ?
<promaster681> hola
<Nerevar> Yeah im on xp
<Zamboulie> ok
<Zamboulie> i can't get sound in flash movies
<arepie> im trying to install 3d for ATI, after following all those step, i still get error.. the error is:-
<arepie> arepie@Arepie:~$ fglrxinfo
<arepie> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<Zamboulie> or google video
<Zamboulie> what kind of codec would i need
<_lupine> zamboulie: do they work in konqueror?
<draik> Nerevar, do you have any apps like PartitionMagic to format your mandrake partition?
<Zamboulie> no
<Zamboulie> only FF
<Nerevar> partition magic... Dont think so...
<Nerevar> But it doesnt matter really.. Because..
<draik> do you have anything to format that partition?
<Nerevar> I can't even boot into a _live installation_
<draik> or rather re-format
<Nerevar> Let alone actually install it
<srdjant_slack> Nerevar, even a new live cd/
<Nerevar> Yes
<srdjant_slack> knoppix latest?
<draik> simple question, Is your BIOS set up for CD Booting?
<Nerevar> I have tried: pclinuxos. kubuntu. knoppix. madriva. [something else i forgot] 
<draik> knoppix 5.0.1 is sweet... it can write to NTFS
<Nerevar> I may be a total noob at this, but my guess is, there is a bug in the kernel or something that hates my SATA drive and or computer
<srdjant_slack> Nerevar, have you tried the advanced boot options on those live cds? maybe you need to select a sata driver.
<Nerevar> Since apparently... They all use the same kernel... And I installed mandrake 9.2 and never had this prob
<Nerevar> Nod, I tried like noapci nolapci or something...
<srdjant_slack> 9.2 is ancient... probaly didn't even have sata support
<draik> I'm not too sure about what is going on with your desktop, but I think there's an issue with your hdd
<Nerevar> Maybe
<draik> Kubuntu 6.06 should have worked for your SATA HDD
<Nerevar> I was getting tired of this computer anyways
<Nerevar> I just feel really dumb now
<Nerevar> I must have read 300 pages of forum posts
<draik> don't let the desktop intimidate you
<srdjant_slack> might be borked bits, just like in hak5 epsode
<Nerevar> Maybe the next time it happens ill write down exactly what it does
<Nerevar> But I was up until 4 twinking with it
<draik> That would be helpful for us to diagnose your issue
<tobias_> how do i find out how much space is left on my hd?
<tobias_> somekind of ls /something?
#kubuntu 2006-08-27
<draik> Nerevar, once you get this issue resolved and get it up and running.. you can add it to your resume! BA in CS and Kubuntu System Analyst!
<draik> tobias_, df -h
<tobias_> thanx!
<draik> np
<draik> well, I'm off... Nerevar, good luck with your desktop... and I do suggest you get ahold of something to re-format that mandrake partition for the installation of Kubuntu
<reddwolf> hello can some one help me get my wireless connection working
<lupine_85> which chipset?
<RawSewage> http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.minix/browse_thread/thread/76536d1fb451ac60/b813d52cbc5a044b?lnk=gst&q=&rnum=32#b813d52cbc5a044b
<RawSewage> THE FAMOUS POST THAT STARTED IT ALL:  15 years ago    http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.minix/browse_thread/thread/76536d1fb451ac60/b813d52cbc5a044b?lnk=gst&q=&rnum=32#b813d52cbc5a044b
<lupine_85> nostalgia++;
<RawSewage> yeah
<slow-motion> n8
<Zamboulie> yo sup FOOS
<reddwolf> hello can some one help me get my wireless connection working
<felix___> Hallo leute
<felix___> i've got a stupid question
<felix___> im new to linux and happy i made my WPA-PSK secured network to run
<lupine_85> har! www.minix3.org
<felix___> but now, i want to compile xmoto
<srdjant_slack> xmoto is awesome
<felix___> yes
<felix___> do u know how to install under linux?
<srdjant_slack> i just compiled it
<RawSewage> lupine_85, what
<lupine_85> minix 3 :)
<RawSewage> Ive never used Minix
<swamptoo> i am tryin got install kubuntu....i loaded the cd but the display is like 640x480...whjat file to i edit to add 1024x768 ?
<lupine_85> felix___: it's in the repos
<lupine_85> !xmoto
<ubotu> xmoto: 2D motocross platform game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.10-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 346 kB, installed size 884 kB
<RawSewage> you want to edit the live cd?
<swamptoo> no i want my display to be 1024x768
<RawSewage> did you install it
<swamptoo> not yet the screen is very small
<lupine_85> ctrl+alt+KP+ maybe?
<felix___> hen I want to make "make" in the directory, it says "no targets told, and no target control-file found. End"
<RawSewage> install it, then change it
<lupine_85> assuming the livecd supports your graphics card at that resolution (should do)
<swamptoo> not sure if i can....i cant chnage the options cause they are off teh screen
<felix___> Ive got real dapper dake
<felix___> no live cd but
<felix___> but
<felix___> hen I want to make "make" in the directory, it says "no targets told, and no target control-file found. End"
<RawSewage> felix___, dont use make
<__mikem> felix what do you mean "real" dapper drake
<lupine_85> just "sudo apt-get install xmoto"
<lupine_85> or install in adept
<felix___> i installed it an an extra partieion
<felix___> no
<lupine_85> much saner
<felix___> i need to compile first ;)
<RawSewage> theres a better way than make
<lupine_85> no. You don't
<felix___> o course? how not?
<lupine_85> because it's in the repositories
<lupine_85> !xmoto > felix___
<felix___> hm
<felix___> is it?
<felix___> no
<felix___> how can i compile via make
<__mikem> you have to have make installed first of all
<__mikem> before doing anything try sudo apt-get build-essential
<Kutan> That's odd... I just ran x-moto.. it loaded for about 20-25 seconds and then just disappeared =\
<Kutan> So what's so great about this game anyway if you don't mind me asking? o_o;;
<lupine_85> felix___ cat README or cat INSTALL if you're determined to roll your own
<lupine_85> it's fun :)
<lupine_85> 2D motocross
* lupine_85 goes to play it
<Kutan> ._. It's not running... that's strange.
<octan> hi all
<octan> anyone using kxdocker?
<lupine_85> last time I played it, I was on SusE
* lupine_85 keeps forgettinge he has crippled internet... 3 minutes to download it!
<octan> hmm
<octan> how do i remove crap from the panerl? i tryed rightclick on it then remove now. but it comes back after a restart.
<apallo27> lilo is giving me problems
<octan> im trying to remove like battery senor. i dont need that stuff. this box != lappy
<octan> apallo27, move to grub
<octan> :)
<apallo27> grub gave me even bigger problems
<octan> no it shouldent,, you just needto set it up properly
<srdjant_slack> lilo is the greatest
<octan> grub is more powerfull bootloader then lilo..
<octan> 'lilo suxz compared..
<srdjant_slack> nope
<apallo27> kubuntu set it up for me (this is a fresh install)
<apallo27> and came back with "can't find operating system" or something like that
<srdjant_slack> octan, maybe you need to let kde save settings. try removing, then do a logout, then login.
<apallo27> i'm dualbooting xp + kubuntu
<octan> srdjant_slack, yes it does. you cant do shit if something get screwed up and you got lilo..
<octan> apallo27, so do i
<srdjant_slack> octan, yes you can. just boot it and you can type in your rescue stuff...
<lupine_85> syslinuz r0x0rz
<lupine_85> ;)
<lupine_85> syslinux, rather
<apallo27> hmmm
<apallo27> how do i config grub now that lilo's already installed?
<srdjant_slack> at least my bootloader is not a pile of vegtables and steak ;p
<lupine_85> just install grub, edit the menu.lst file, and run grub-install
<lupine_85> make sure you've got a failsafe though
<srdjant_slack> what is a failsafe?
<lupine_85> a plan in case it goes small-bit-that-eats-grubs-up
<lupine_85> s/bit/bird
<lupine_85> e.g. a live CD on standby
<apallo27> grub's already installed...
<lupine_85> then skip step 1
<srdjant_slack> why not just use a live cd if you need to?
<lupine_85> 'failsafe' is a superset of 'live cd'
<SonicChao> This channel should be +t...
<octan> srdjant_slack, GRUB has a more powerful, interactive command line interface. LILO, on the other hand, only allows one command with arguments. thats just 1 thing..
<apallo27> grub-install didn't work...
<lupine_85> would also include a bootloader on a floppy disc that loads up the 'real' linux, on your hd, for instance
<srdjant_slack> but grub can't do raid stuff i heard and is crap name
<lupine_85> did you do step 2?
<octan> apallo27 check and see if there is a /boot/grub/menu,1st file?
<lupine_85> (edit /boot/grub/menu.lst)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:tobias__] : hello:)
<tobias__> wow
<octan> hi
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:lupine_85] : "wow"
<tobias__> sorry
<lupine_85> hmm
<lupine_85> not good ;)
<apallo27> no such file or folder...
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:lupine_85] :  "Kubuntu Support Channel | 3.5.4 available for dapper | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Your X broken, the fix is to update again. (make sure dapper-updates repo. is enabled)".
<reddwolf> can someone help me set up my wireless internet ( i'm currently running on a regular line) but would like to have it setup for wireless
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:tobias__] : Kubuntu Support Channel | 3.5.4 available for dapper | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Your X broken, the fix is to update again. (make sure dapper-updates repo. is enabled)
<lupine_85> then you'll need to create one. Google for menu.lst to get a template
<srdjant_slack> lupine_85, did you have the topic saved in a text file or something?
<lupine_85> logfiles
<srdjant_slack> ahh :)
<lupine_85> (not really, I'm a fast typer and have a photographic memory ;) )
<tobias__> the topic is there when we join
<tobias__> copy paste
<tobias__> :)
<srdjant_slack> yes but it's gone off my scrollback, and i think lupine_85's been here longer than i have
<lupine_85> Joined at 22:56
<reddwolf> can someone help me set up my wireless internet ( i'm currently running on a regular line) but would like to have it setup for wireless. could someone help me please
<lupine_85> accidentally hit the power button at ~22:40
<lupine_85> what chipset?
<reddwolf> what do you mean
<reddwolf> belkin 54 g wireless card
<lupine_85> as in, what wireless card is it?
<Hawkwind> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lupine_85> USB? PCI?
<Hawkwind> Follow that guide there
<reddwolf> pci
<lupine_85> output of lspci |grep Ethernet ?
<reddwolf> not sure what you mean
<lupine_85> run the command "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<lupine_85> pastebin (see the topic) the output and post the link
<lupine_85>  srdjant_slack: try CTRL+0 (if using Konversation ;) )
<reddwolf> do you have the link for pastebin
<srdjant_slack> lupine_85, what??
<lupine_85> in the topic...
<lupine_85> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<lupine_85> logfiles if in konq.
<lupine_85> (crosslink: scrollback)
<srdjant> lupine_85: ctrl-0 and ctrl-o do nothing. what are they supposed to do?
<srdjant_slack> i already have it to maximum, a small and carppy 1000 lines
<lupine_85> Supposed to load up your logfile for the current channel
<lupine_85> where you can go back as many KB as you require
<srdjant> oh ok, it made tabs that I didn't initially see
<lupine_85> :p
<tom_> moin
<fluke777> hi i have just upgraded form breezy to dapper and have som issues with  switching keyboard layouts could anybody give me a hand with this?
<srdjant> thanks for that tip, lupine_85 :)
<lupine_85> wow, 1MB only takes me back 25 hours
<lupine_85> np
<srdjant_slack> lol
<reddwolf> i'm not getting anything but my regular lan connection
<lupine_85> how about just lspci ?
<reddwolf> and thats ( rev 90)
<lupine_85> (might not be showing as an Ethernet device, if it's nominally unsupported)
<srdjant_slack> reddwolf, we need the whole line
<lupine_85> so just pastebin the output of lspci
<lupine_85> rev. 90 is in reference to his wired lan
<swamptoo> i installed kubuntu but the display is like 640x480 and i cant change it, any ideas?
<felix___> HEEEEELP
<lupine_85> not xmoto still?
<felix___> Can u Tell me why I cant install LIBJPEG ?
<reddwolf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21732
<lupine_85> swamptoo: what video driver are you using? (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<srdjant_slack> libjped should be installed
<felix___> -/configure returns error because it needs libjpeg
<srdjant_slack> install the -dev package
<lupine_85> if compiling, he'll need libjpeg-dev
<lupine_85> (or whatever it's called)
<srdjant_slack> felix___, xmoto?
<felix___> libjpg-dex i need
<felix___> yes
<lupine_85> 0000:00:09.0 Network controller: RaLink: Unknown device 0301
<srdjant_slack> felix___, the configure script for xmoto is broken
<felix___> How can i install -dev?
<srdjant_slack> i had to edit it to fix some issues
<reddwolf> i have a linsys wireless pci card
<felix___> hm
<swamptoo> lupine_85: i810
<reddwolf> *linksys
<felix___> but i still need LibJPEG -dev ?
<srdjant> felix___: perhaps
<srdjant> probably
<lupine_85> OK, you need to look at the following site - http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<felix___> do u know how can i install it?
<felix___> i downloaded libjpeg-6b.tar.gz
<srdjant> ralink card. asus built those afaik.
<lupine_85> swamptoo: try changing it to 'vesa'
<felix___> And made ./configure
<lupine_85> could be any one of 5 chipsets
<felix___> no errors
<felix___> then i made make for this jpeg
<felix___> no errors
<felix___> and then i want to make "make-install" and it returns errors
<lupine_85> swamptoo: then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ; answer the questions (Defaults usually are safe); then restart the x-server: ctrl+alt+backspace
<felix___> HELP?
<srdjant_slack> make install
<lupine_85> reddwolf: 4 of them have linux drivers, one you'll need to use ndiswrapper for
<felix___> yes
<felix___> I tried
<Kutan> Can someone tell me what I can do on linux that I can't on other OS'? >_> I've been sittin here staring at my monitor for the past 30 minutes
<lupine_85> felix___: did ou sudo it?
<srdjant_slack> what's the error?
<lupine_85> Kutan: other *nix will do everything linux does
<lupine_85> for fun, install 'teatime'
<Kutan> ...teatime?
<reddwolf> ok were do i get that wrapper
<lupine_85> or apt-cache search <keyword-relating-to-a-hobby>
<lupine_85> reddwolf: read what I said again
<swamptoo> lupine_85:  i get 'permission denied' when i try to save agter changing to "vesa"
<felix___> "  /usr/bin/install: regular file /usr/local/man/man1/cjpeg.1 cant be created: No such file or directory "
<reddwolf> or ndiswrapper
<lupine_85> swamptoo: you need to edit it as root
<lupine_85> e.g. "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (in a terminal)
<lupine_85> or use the "Run Command" menu option
<felix___> <srdjant_slack> "  /usr/bin/install: regular file /usr/local/man/man1/cjpeg.1 cant be created: No such file or directory "
<lupine_85> reddwolf: you need to find out the exact make, model and version of your card
<reddwolf> ok
<lupine_85> then you need to compare it against this list:- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<srdjant_slack> felix___, in xmoto source dir, cd bin, ../xmoto
<Kutan> Teatime: "Gnome Panel applet to reminds you when your tea is ready" .... huh
<lupine_85> does herbal and earl grey ;)
<felix___>  <srdjant_slack> what?
<lupine_85> seriously, though. Think of a task.
<lupine_85> You'll find a program in the repos that addresses the problem
<srdjant_slack> felix___, what's your current directory?
<lupine_85> much faster (and cheaper!) than windows + google + credit card
<felix___>  <srdjant_slack> for waht?
<reddwolf> true
<felix___>  <srdjant_slack> i think i need to make jpeg-dev first
<felix___>  <srdjant_slack> ihavnt got this one yet
<srdjant_slack> but you said you made it already
<lupine_85> erm, no. You don't
<reddwolf> i have a driver software from when i bought the pci card would those work
<felix___>  <srdjant_slack> no it makes problems
<lupine_85> libjpeg-dev is *not* for building
<lupine_85> reddwolf: maybe under ndiswrapper or linuxant
<reddwolf> oh
<srdjant_slack> you don't need to install xmoto. you can play it from the build directory
<felix___>  <srdjant_slack><lupine_85>  So how the hell can i get it?
<lupine_85> without knowing the hardware, it's impossible to say
<lupine_85> libjpeg is already installed
<lupine_85> !libjpeg-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjpeg-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !libjpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !libjpeg-mmx-dev
<ubotu> libjpeg-mmx-dev: Development files for the IJG JPEG library with mmx optimization. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.5-2 (dapper), package size 109 kB, installed size 348 kB (Only available for i386)
<felix___> <lupine_85>  "!" <- ?
<srdjant_slack> lupine_85, it's just a apt-get thing, yes?
<reddwolf> were can i find the ndiswrapper
<felix___> <ubotu> where can i geti it?
<srdjant> reddwolf: just google
<lupine_85> ndiswrapper is in the repos
<lupine_85> as ndiswrapper-utils
<lupine_85> but if you can, you should go with a native driver
<felix___> <ubotu> where can i get it?
<lupine_85> you've got an 80% chance of being supported
<swamptoo> lupine_85:  that dint work, i changed everything and restarted xserver, same thing
<lupine_85> all it takes is a bit of digging
<srdjant> felix___: apt-get install libjpeg-mmx-dev
<lupine_85> swamptoo: ok what happens when you hit ctrl+alt+KP_+
<lupine_85> or ctrl+alt+KP_-
<lupine_85> (KP=keypad)
<lupine_85> srdjant: if it's built already, then libjpeg almost certainly isn't the problem
<lupine_85> ....unless the person writing the Makefile was an idiot
<swamptoo> lupine_85:  im on a laptop
<felix____>  <lupine_85> May I please u for an clear answer? What about libjpeg-dev now?
<swamptoo> lupine_85:  im on inspiron 1100 laptop
<glj12> mmm
<srdjant_slack> lupine_85, well felix___ isn't being all that clear about it - not sure if he managed to build xmoto. I do know that the configure script is bad for xmoto, I had to hack it to setup correct -l options for gcc. I think felix___ has problems installing, ut you can run xmoto in the build directory.
<lupine_85> sorry, been called to bed :(. felix___: just use the bleeding repos. swamptoo: make sure you've got the right modes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf .  reddwolf: google
<felix____> <srdjant_slack> in the bin there are about 4 files or so
<felix____> <srdjant_slack> i dont think thats all I need ;)
<srdjant_slack> Makefile  Makefile.am  Makefile.in  anims.dat  editor.dat  fonts.dat  music.raw  sprites.dat  xmoto.bin
<felix____> editor.dat fonts.dat makefile.am makefile.in xmoto.bin xmoto.ogg
<felix____> ?
<srdjant_slack> ok so in the bin dir, do:   ../xmoto
<felix____> felix@ubuntu:~/Downloads/Xmoto-Src/xmoto-0.2.0/bin$ ../xmoto
<larson9999> so i figured i'd take the time to finally check out one of my tv capture cards.  both are ati.  i want to record videos to my hd.  apparently xawtv doesn't work with the fglrx driver.  is there an option that does work with the flgrx driver?
<felix____> felix@ubuntu:~/Downloads/Xmoto-Src/xmoto-0.2.0/bin$ ../xmoto
<felix____> nothing happened
<felix____> <srdjant_slack> felix@ubuntu:~/Downloads/Xmoto-Src/xmoto-0.2.0/bin$ ../xmoto
<felix____> <srdjant_slack> nothin happens
<srdjant_slack> no idea then. i have older version
<felix____> ah ok....
<srdjant_slack> [srdjant@thor ~/Downloads/xmoto-0.1.16/bin] $
<srdjant_slack> the irony is that there is a verion in the repository
<srdjant_slack> although older than my version
<plugs> hi, i have a problem. i can't do two sound things at the same time. i mean, i can't for instance talk on skype and listen to music at the same time. can i fix this?
<srdjant_slack> maybe use alsa
<talljon84> I am attempting to get hibernation to work from the hotkey on my keyboard. I determined it's keycode and was going to use lineak to trigger the hibernation script. What command do I need to have it launch to begin the hibernation process?
<srdjant_slack> madman rocks
<madman-> @*@
<srdjant_slack> madman as the music software :P   http://madman.sf.net
<glj12> anyone here good with sound problems...
<madman-> need some help. i'm trying to get yahoo mail to kmail. My full time user ID is motorcitymadman but i shorten for the user list
<madman-> sarjant_slack: looking over the madman site now
<talljon84> Is anyone aware of whether the fglrx drivers now behave with suspend to disk|ram functionality?
<madman-> need some help. i'm trying to get yahoo mail to kmail. any ideas ?
<madman-> i just started using kubuntu. Liunx for that matter of fact
<erov> dont use it so.. no but let me see
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto.
<ccherrett> Hawkwind: hey man
<fabian2de> hey guys.... anybody there, who can tell me, which application is called when I click on a cd-drive and select "Eject"? I use kubuntu 6.06 and I want to bind my cd-eject-key on my keyboard to this application
<ccherrett> Hawkwind: I am trying to run irssi from SoS and irssi is not recognizing the /script command. Is there something special about your package?
<turjan> hi
<Sanne> fabian2de: there used to be an app "eject", I don't know though if it is this one that's used by the right click eject menu.
<fabian2de> Sanne: yeah, I know, but for this app I need root-rights, and its a bit uncomfortable to type password for ejecting my cds ;)
<Sanne> fabian2de: ah, ok, then you already know as much as me :)
<ubuntu> hi
<jon_> hi
<ubuntu> where from jon
<jon_> Cincinnati
<louie_> hi everyone
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i am from scotland
<jon_> cool
<Sanne> ubuntu: ooohhh beautiful Scotland! :)
<ubuntu> i think cincinnati
<nixternal> alrighty, who can fix my dvd problems
<ubuntu> is cool
<louie_> i was in the ubuntu irc and the were no help.  i'm having a problem with gnome crashing and sending me to the login screen randomly, can anyone help please?
<jon_> nix, what's wrong with your dvd
<ubuntu> sorry new to unbuntu myself
<nixternal> heh, if you get good gnome help here, you are lucky, considering 99% of the people here are KDE only fanatics ;)
<nixternal> it won't mount
<nixternal> heh
<jbasilio> louie_: has it always done this?
<louie_> jbasilio - no, it started just today, it just dumps me back to the login.  i've been using ubuntu/kubuntu since november and this is the first problem i couldnt fix off the forum
<jbasilio> louie_: did you run an update recently?  or change anything?
<Sanne> fabian2de: haha, I found something interesting. Look at this file, there's a command at the end, maybe that's what you need: /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_eject.desktop
<louie_> i was using kde, but my resolution always sets to a super high level at bootup, and gnome keeps my settings...yea, i updated today.
<kutan> Yay I finally need some more help.
<jbasilio> louie_: i mean did you run an update and then bad stuff starting occurring?  usually something changed .. stuff doesn't break out of the blue
<kutan> So uhm... How do I install Adobe Flash Player? For some reason it doesn't want to work in the konsole
<louie_> jbasilio - yea, i auto updated today, it was some combiz stuff (not using it though, back to regular x)
<fabian2de> Sanne: well, I tried your first tip.... I didn't know its possible to eject a unmounted cd without typing the password :) now it works! thanks alot!!
<jbasilio> louie_: are you sure you're back to X?  do you see Xgl running at all?  did you back out everything you adjusted to start Xgl?
<Sanne> fabian2de:  oh, cool it works. But still, this kio_media_mounthelper looks interesting also, in case you ever need it.
<jbasilio> kutan: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<louie_> jbasilio - no, that could be it. i set up xgl about a month ago, but it messes with my tv, so i only fire it up to impress the windows people
<kutan> thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> wow - messes up the tv! now thats a powerfull system!
<louie_> lol, i mean tv card
<jbasilio> louie_: i had forgotten a couple edits i made when i setup compiz.  issue "history" at xterm and look for anything you might have forgotten
<jbasilio> i can't wait for compiz to be more stable with KDE .. right now it's super-impressive but also super-silly since it's so unstable
<jbasilio> at least it was for me
<Dr_Willis> same here
<Dr_Willis> but im using the MatchBox window manager at the moment.. so eyecandy is useles. :)
<jbasilio> freakin' cool as anything though.  i can't wait for kde4 + compiz stuff .. going to be a lot of tools in the toolbox for creative developers
<kutan> ..... "E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree"
<arepie> anyone could help with ati driver installation?? i got error
<louie_> jbasilio - the only thing i did do that was suspicious.. i installed mail notification 3.0 from a deb package
<jbasilio> louie_: try apt-get remove <package> .. see if it gets better
<jbasilio> kutan: did you add the repository?
* kutan is new to linux >_>
* kutan doesn't know what a repository is
<jbasilio> kutan: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<kutan> thanks again
<jbasilio> kutan:  you need to add a couple URLs to your /etc/apt/sources.list so that it knows about the other files
<louie_> jbasilio - thank for all your help. i'll have to drop back into gnome now.. one more question, if it doesn't work, can i try to reinstall gnome?
<jbasilio> louie_: maybe.  my guess is it isn't gnome though if you weren't having issues before.  i think it's something you added or didn't remove (i.e. compiz related)
<louie_> cool, i'll dump combiz and all related settings, later bro
<arepie> anyone, plese look at this error.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21738
<jbasilio> arepie: what are you trying to do?
<arepie> im trying to install ATI driver
<jbasilio> i know for nvidia i added the following line to my "Device" section
<jbasilio> Option          "NvAGP" "0"
<jbasilio> otherwise i would freeze now and again since i run multiple X sessions
<jbasilio> don't know if there is something similiar with ati
<LeeJunFan> not with ATI, I dont know what's causing that error, apparently a userspace program tried something it shouldn't have with fglrx.
<kutan> jbasilio: When you said I needed to add a couple URLs .... What URLs..?
<jbasilio> kutan: my guess is
<jbasilio> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf dapper free non-free
<jbasilio> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<kutan> ...oh... thanks... >_>
<arepie> arepie@Arepie:~$ fglrxinfo
<arepie> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<jbasilio> kutan: sure .. let me know if it doesn't work
<arepie> what is that means?
<KaiN> Hello everyone
<LeeJunFan> I wish usb flash drives got mounted sync, people at the library not leaving their stuff in long enough after unmounting because it looks as though the writing is done as far as KDE shows.
<KaiN> Does anyone know how to edit in super user mode in Kubuntu?
<jbasilio> arepie: don't know.  are you trying to run Xgl?
<arepie> nope..
<jbasilio> KaiN: sudo <editor>  .. or sudo vi .. :)
<kutan> ...It says I can't write to it
<arepie> the instruction asked me to check the error that way
<KaiN> ok will try it, thanks jbasilio
<jbasilio> kutan: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<kutan> eheh...
<kutan> I always forget the sudo thing
<jbasilio> arepie: sorry .. i don't have ati. what instructions?
<arepie> !ati
<ubuntu> ?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arepie> that instruction
<ubuntu> evenin'
<jbasilio> kutan: yeah .. it's a pain sometimes but it's better that way in the long run
<jbasilio> arepie: or look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29 and compare notes
<cronen> .
<arepie> jbasilio: hold on
<cronen> any of  you guys using freenx?
<kutan> Odd... Didn't seem to work.
<jbasilio> arepie: looks like it ends up here   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<arepie> yup.. i've tried that too
<arepie> both of them end up with the same error
<kutan> It still says it couldn't find the package
<jbasilio> i hope the driver situation works itself out .. right now that's 1 more thing that's a pain in the butt.  once compiz et al get fixed the only card that works """"easily""""" is nvidia
<jbasilio> and even that can be a pain unless it's all setup by the distribution
<kutan> also, when I do ./flashplayer-installer after downloading and extracting the folder from the adobe flash player website, it gives me this error
<kutan> "
<kutan> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<kutan>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<kutan> "
<jbasilio> kutan: congrats!  you added the repository!  bummer that your architecture isn't supported.  i think you could use a 32 bit kernel and then be ok
<kutan> Oh god... the words 32 bit kernel just made my head explode
<kutan> ._.
<Sanne> jbasilio, kutan: no need for a new kernel, you just need a 32 bit Firefox to run flash in
<Sanne> kutan: let me find you some info on that, sec
<kutan> ...oh thanks. o_O;
<Sanne> kutan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<swamptoo> Q: i plugged in my wireless card and started "wireless assistant" it sees my network but i cannot connect to it...any ideas?
<kutan> thanks
<swamptoo> I'm using DHCP to connect by the way
<Sanne> kutan: you're welcome. If you get problems while following those, fell free to come back and ask for more help :)
<Sanne> night all
<kutan> "gksudo: command not found" Gotta love em
<kutan> It says I need to use the command "gksudo gedit /etc/pango32/pangorc" but it's not working ._.
<kutan> -_- Screw firefox, I'm done with that for now. :(
<talljon84> How would I confirm that powernowd is successfully modifying the cpufreq?
<Nerevar> well, i found my mandrake cd1
<Nerevar> funny how something created 3 years ago works and no linux distribution i can find will work for me now
<Nerevar> anyways.. going to try to back stuff up..
<zeronenorez> hey dudes,how tu install gaim theme? i use ATER.
<malice_> anyone out there that can help a newbie with a wireless card for a laptop? My computer sees the card but I can not connect to it. even if I disable the ethernet and eneble the wireless in network settings
<jbasilio> kutan: just use "sudo kate" in place of gksudo gedit
<Healot> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<turjan> hi,
<kutan> Yeah I did that but the file I was supposed to edit was blank
<kutan> =\
<zeronenorez> there is the Giam themes files locate?
<zeronenorez> where is the Giam themes files locate?
<malice_> eth2      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"hellomoto"
<malice_>           Mode:Auto  Channel=1  Access Point: Invalid
<malice_>           Sensitivity=0/200
<malice_>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<malice_>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<malice_>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<jbasilio> kutan: sorry, don't know how to help you since i don't have 64 bit stuff
<jbasilio> kutan: pango seems a little weird to be editing though .. i forget what the app is but i don't recall it having anything to do with ffox
<turjan> anyone using apt-build here? I'm trying to do so but crashes with a segfault. Running on a 6.06 on amd64 HW. Using dpkg-buildpackage works just right. After searching for similar behaviors on google the only way it seems the only solution left is perl -d.
<apallo27> what's the best way to set up my dual monitor setup? I have 2 monitors, each attached to it's own video card
<apallo27> and i want to span the desktop across both desktops
<apallo27> what's the best way to set up my dual monitor setup? I have 2 monitors, each attached to it's own video card, and i want the desktop spanned across both monitors
<Healot> the best? with Windows operating systems of course, atm
<apallo27> well, what's the easiest way in kubuntu then
<Healot> heh, clearly
<Healot> use the kcontrol?
<Healot> KDE Menu > System Settings > Display
<turjan> Windows && operating system == false
<Healot> i wonder which factoid ubotu have on this?
<turjan> XD
<apallo27> i've tried it with kontrol
<apallo27> it didn't work...
<Healot> of course, we already know that...
<Healot> you need to configure the monitors either manually, via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zeronenorez> How can i install Gaim themes? I mean copy theme files to where?
<Healot> then you can use that Display module
<Healot> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Healot> ok, I sorted the factoid out
<pierreth> hello, i'm having a hard time import my contacts in Kontact
<pierreth> i don't see the formated name
<malice_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pierreth> How can I make all these names appears
<malice_> I installed the wavecan driver and still nothing errrrrr
<Nerevar> hdg: cdrom_pc_intr: drive appears comfused
<Nerevar> what does it mean
<louie_> jbasilio - thanx for the help! it was that mail notification 3.0 apperently.. solid as a rock now
<jbasilio> louie_: glad to hear it!  it's amazing the wierd stuff that can destabilize
<Nerevar> hdg: cdrom_pc_intr: drive appears comfused
<Nerevar> what does it mean
<louie_> jbasilio - maybe you can help me with my kde problem ( the reason i swithed to gnome in the first place)
<Nerevar> repeats infinitely when i try to launch the live cd.
<Nerevar> *confused.
<jbasilio> louie_: i can take a shot
<Nerevar> during mounting rood file system
<Nerevar> *root
<mray> Somebody knows what to do when "System Settings" keep staying grayed out. even in Administrator mode!!!?
<mray> (can't press "apply" etc..)
<louie_> for some reason, when i upgraded to 3.4.3, my resolution defaults at 17XX x (real high anyways) in kde and in the login screen, gnome is the only one that keeps my setting
<larson9999> wholly smokes i don't think i'm going to get this tuner going in windows or linux
<mray> Somebody knows what to do when "System Settings" keep staying grayed out. even in Administrator mode!!!?
<louie_> i checked my xorg config file and the biggest setting is 1200x (cant remeber, the one i use anyways)
<jbasilio> louie_: that should be an X thing .. not a kde thing
<jbasilio> louie_: do you have the resize-and-rotate thing in your system tray?
<malice_> anyone using in here a wireless card with a orinoco chipset?
<louie_> no, i don't even know what that is.  i don't understand why gnome isn't affected
<jbasilio> louie_: look in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc for anything funny ..
<Healot> malice, as far as i know, that chipset is a no-no, !wifi yet?
<linuxkid2> hey!
<malice_> what is a good card to get that would be plug and play kinda?
<Healot> rt24xx or rt25xx >> malice
<Healot> most of them are pnp with linux
<Healot> look into the list though
<linuxkid2> there are plenty of websites for checking hardware compatibility
<louie_> jbasilio - oh and xfce is affected too
<linuxkid2> wifi in particular
<jbasilio> malice_: nvidia ..
<malice_> url?
<linuxkid2> me?
<malice_> yes
<linuxkid2> I don't know any off the top of my head.
<linuxkid2> Google is what I did.
<linuxkid2> linuxdrivers.org, i think
<jbasilio> louie_: not sure why gnome isn't affected.  can you post your xorg.conf file to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Healot> for ubuntu specific
<Healot> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<malice_> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=2Wire
<malice_> why does it say there it is supported?
<linuxkid2> How often is that updated? There'll be more at each kernel upgrade, right?
<louie_> jbasilio - ok
<rej_> CUPS disables administrator commands, and tells me to run the gnome network manager.  KDE equivalent?
<linuxkid2> It's the kernel. Ubuntu's kernel won't support the same as SUSE's.
<malice_> ok
<jbasilio> anyone know what the rotate and resize app is named that runs in the system tray?  i exited it in hopes of restarting to advise louie_  .. but can't find it again
<jbasilio> rej_: kprinter probably
<_alex> any SuSE users?
<spazz> Argh, I am having serious problems with the terminal heh.
<linuxkid2> nope. but I live in utah
<jbasilio> on the ubuntu channel?
<spazz> Could someone look at this pastebin and see if they know what I could do to fix it?
<spazz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21743
<linuxkid2> If I ever buy an enterprise distro, suse is first on the list.
<spazz> I can't get ANYTHING to install.
<Healot> E: Unmet dependencies
<Healot> common
<Healot> read the following factoids
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jbasilio> Healot: more than that .. look @ the end
<Healot> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<jbasilio> Healot: failed to write to pipe .. pretty nasty internal errors
<Healot> it is caused by the previous error...
<louie_> jbasilio - ok, i posted it under lchenot (first time posting so i hope i did it right)
<Healot> he need apt-get -f install, i think
<spazz> What does the serious errors mean?
<spazz> think my hdd is dying .. since even the windows installers refuse to work
<spazz> So, what do I do to fix it? remove .. some packages? or
<Healot> sudo apt-get -f install
<spazz> i tried that a min ago, and it gave me that.
<spazz> ill try it again
<Healot> see if apt can fix the installation errors
<jbasilio> louie_: looks ok to me.  (unfortunately)
<spazz> dpkg was interrupted ,...
<jbasilio> louie_: the only resolution i have in mine is 1280x1024 .. not that it should matter but you might try deleting those other resolutions
<louie_> jbasilio - oh well, i can always set it manually, the only bummer is the login screen, no biggie  thanx!  ok, i'll try it
<spazz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21745
<spazz> that is what it gave me, now.
<malice__> linuxkid2
<malice__> you still there?
<linuxkid2> yes
<mray> hi! I have a problem with KDE's system settings - i can't change anything. EVen in Administrator mode!!! - any ideas why??!?
<malice__> You said a rt24xx or a rt25xx
<malice__> and that will work
<malice__> who makes these?
<linuxkid2> that wasn't me...
<malice__> I am a newbie
<linuxkid2> one sec
<malice__> big time newbie
<malice__> hehe
<zorba64> spazz, try sudo apt-get update and then try to sudo apt-get remove librsvg2-2
<spazz> ok
<linuxkid2> that was healot
<malice__> I am just looking for a card that will work in this laptop with kubuntu
<jbasilio> mray: try running from console with sudo in front of it .. "sudo kcontrol"
<linuxkid2> those are chipsets, by the look of them. made by one manufactorer but used by lots of brands
<malice__> I just need to buy another one
<malice__> mmmm
<linuxkid2> so, google for a card, find our its chipset, and then find out if that has a good linux driver.
<spazz> I did the update, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21746
<zorba64> mray, more info...what sort of mesages (if any) are you getting?
<spazz> I tried running it again and the same thing
<zorba64> spazz, you might try looking at the sources.lst for dupes
<malice__> my card has a orinoco
<mray> ieverything behaves normal. there is no extra message.
<spazz> nano the file?
<mray> i just press "Administrator Mode" and enter my password. but the items remain grayed out!!
<linuxkid2> malice__: so google the card's brand and model number. find the chipset.
<linuxkid2> or look at it
<linuxkid2> it might say on it
<zorba64> spazz, sure sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.lst
<spazz> oh ok
<malice__> the brand is 2wire
<spazz> what does -w do?
<mray> spazz: did you mean when i start from console?
<zorba64> spazz, stops it wrapping
<linuxkid2> malice__: 2Wire Oricoco? or did you say 2Wire brand Orinoco chipset?
<malice__> 2 wire and when I searced for it a site told me it was a orinoco chip set
<mray> do i paste to a pastebin in here?
<shane_> Hey people.
<spazz> arrrgh!
<spazz> its not letting me get there
<malice__> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=2Wire
<malice__> see
<linuxkid2> malice__: k, now there are many databases where you can search the brand or the chipset
<malice__> this is the site
<linuxkid2> ok, one min
<shane_> I have been searching for a program that removes duplicate MP3's from a folder. I have 34000 MP3's and I think about 9k are dupes.
<spazz> ok now its working
<malice__> this is a pc card for a laptop
<shane_> I cannot find one for linux but I have found a few for windows
<linuxkid2> pcmcia
<spazz> i dont see any dupes
<malice__> yes I can just pull it out
<mray> zorba64: here is the error i get when i start from console and browse the display settings that do not work correctly: http://pastebin.com/776911
<mray> i have no idea what that all means.
<malice__> I installed that wavlan driver and that did nothing
<malice__> wavelan even
<linuxkid2> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linuxkid2> look there malice__
<malice__> I used that also
<malice__> :)
<linuxkid2> is it in there?
<malice__> not that I could see
<malice__> this was my last hope
<malice__> then I was going to go out and by another brand hehhe
<linuxkid2> then, to use it you'd need to install a kernel module or compile the kernel yourself. Not too fun.
<linuxkid2> for some. :-)
<zorba64> mray, looks rather ugly...and i have no idea..???
<linuxkid2> malice__: just go and buy a good card. check the ubuntu dbase before purchase though. :)
<malice__> hehe I will thanks anyways....
<malice__> l8r
<D4rkly> i used to have sound working in wine while running WoW but i upgraded wine and now i have no sound ?
<D4rkly> yay got sound now :)
<Healot> how's it coming, lad?
<inteliwasp> what do i need for my realtek chipset wlan card to wirk?
<inteliwasp> *work
<Dr_Willis> patience, luck, and a fanatical devotion to the pope.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<swamptu> i just installed kubuntu and mine worked out fo the box, it's a wpc11
<joseph> hello all
<joseph> has anyone installed a Gigabit NetXtreme NIC under KDE before?
<swamptu> inteliwasp: have you tried plugging in the network card and starting the wirelss assitant?
<shane_> is there a music manager for Kubuntu ( or general linux) that would remove duplicate MP3 files from a collection?
<inteliwasp> what the command for the wireless assistant?
<joseph> also anyone tell me what I need to do if i get the error: *** No rule to make target 'modules'. Stop. when trying to run make to compile a driver?
<swamptu> inteliwasp: i just selected it from the kmenu under 'internet'
<joseph> swamptu> it is not a wireless card so it closes as soon as i open it
<swamptu> joseph: im not sure about your problem I am new to this OS but i was gonna try to help inteliwasp get his going by doing what i just did
<inteliwasp> swamptu:  it failed
<swamptu> did it see any networks?
<inteliwasp> yes
<swamptu> ok good
<inteliwasp> and no there is no wep
<swamptu> inteliwasp: ok now what i did after that worked is install knetworkmanager
<trappist> I'm trying to install ubuntu in vmware, and the graphical install is way too slow to deal with.  how do I launch ye olde installer from the cdrom?
<crimsun> you can't from the live cd. You need to use an image of the alternate installer.
<trappist> bleh.
<swamptu> inteliwasp: i installed knetworkmanager from synaptic or you could prolly do apt-get install knetworkmanager
<inteliwasp> swamptu:  finnished
<inteliwasp> swamptu:  ...installing that is
<swamptu> inteliwasp: ok open it from the 'internet' in kmenu
<swamptu> inteliwasp: knetworkmanager that is
<inteliwasp> swamptu:  open
<swamptu> inteliwasp: ok now use that to find wireless networks
<swamptu> you left click the little icon it made down in your taskbar i think
<mzelem> Does anyone know if there is a USB Faxmodem that will work in kubuntu?
<inteliwasp> swamptu:  ...hrmm... it only sees my wired netwirk
<swamptu> inteliwasp: take out your ethernet cable
<swamptu> inteliwasp: it will then autofind thw wireless networkjs
<swamptu> then come back and tell me if it worked
<inteliwasp> nope
<inteliwasp> just did
<swamptu> you have ethernet plugged in on that laptop?
<inteliwasp> yes, i did unpluged it but no joy...
<swamptu> you should maybe even remove the ethernet cable to your laptop and restart your pc with your card plugged in and hten start knetworkmanager
<swamptu> i think thats what i did
<swamptu> you say there is no security?
<swamptu> no wep key?
<inteliwasp> thats corect, no wep
<swamptu> well i would remove the ethernet cable to your laptop and restart your pc with your card plugged in and hten start knetworkmanager and see if it works....worth a shot
<inteliwasp> i tried that
<Nerevar> Ok
<Nerevar> I got the live cd to boot by using the irqpoll option
<swamptu> inteliwasp: you dint try that yet though using knetworkmanager cause you just installed it
<Nerevar> Couldnt get the wireless working though
<inteliwasp> but apon looking at dmesg, the last line when i inserted the wlan card, it says:..
<Nerevar> I tried enabling eth1 but it wouldn't enable and it wouldn't explain why
<inteliwasp> [17180435.060000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Nerevar> Any ideas?
<swamptu> inteliwasp: are you using ndiswrapper to install your drivers?
<inteliwasp> swamptu:  no
<swamptu> ok i dint either
<inteliwasp> Nerevar:  is this your only network card?
<Nerevar> Nod
<Nerevar> Well
<Nerevar> Yeah i think
<inteliwasp> Nerevar:  try eth0
<Nerevar> I think eth0 is my ground based connection, but i cant hook it up
<inteliwasp> Nerevar:  don't wory, i did this before... ;)
<Nerevar> Too far away
<Nerevar> The icon for ETH0 was a funny little green card
<Nerevar> For eth1 it looked like to black keyholes or something
<inteliwasp> Nerevar:  try runnin this command in a terminal:  ifconfig -a
<Nerevar> ok
<Nerevar> and post the results here right?
<Nerevar> Ill reboot into kubuntu ok
<inteliwasp> Nerevar:  just the interface names
<Nerevar> ok
<joseph> anyone have experience using makefiles under KDE?
<Healot> compiling Qt applications?
<joseph> Healot> i am trying to compile a driver
<Healot> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<joseph> Healot> need to use 'make' to build it and it gives me an error saying that there is 'No rule to make target 'Modules'. Stop.
<trappist> crimsun: in case it comes up again, the "safe" graphical installer is much, much faster in vmware
<Healot> follow links that ubotu gave
<mcrandello> is this something that requires a ./configure first?
<joseph> Healot/ubotu> I did that...for some reason ./configure gives me a 'no such file or directory' so i assumed i am missing another package perhaps.
<malice_> ? for a newbie I am installing something and I have to go into sudo vi orinoco.c  when I go in there and edit how do I then save this? what buttons do I type?
<crimsun> ZZ
<crimsun> (capitalisation matters)
<malice_> just type ZZ
<malice_> and it will save my mods?
<crimsun> [esc]  ZZ
<malice_> ooh ok
<malice_> ty
<Bearcat> Hey folks
<trappist> you know, I've known about ZZ since I was a wee tadpole, and I've never used it once.  I just :wq
<Bearcat> i'm trying to help foot install his printer. No matter what printer we choose it tells us he can't load the driver. We have hplip, cups, and foomatic installed. What else are we missing?
<CapNemo> ahh 3.5.4 available ?! but apt-get update see nothing new ??!
<malice_> static int force_monitor; /* static int force_monitor = 1 */    this is what I did and this is what they told me... is this correct? From here, locate the line in orinoco.c that says static int force_monitor; /* = 0 */ and change it to say static int force_monitor = 1;
<trappist> CapNemo: you need a new line in your sources.list
<Hawkwind> CapNemo: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main  <~~Add this line
<trappist> or: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<CapNemo> ah oki a repository from kubuntu directly
<trappist> yes
<Hawkwind> trappist: Same here with the ZZ stuff.  The :wq just happens as a habit
<trappist> Hawkwind: ZZ seems like an obscure piece of vim trivia to me
<Hawkwind> Agreed :)
<mcrandello> It's all about pico
<trappist> pico is for girls </texteditorflamewar>
<CapNemo> eheh the famous ZZ of vim ^^
<mcrandello> all the useful commands listed at the bottom, "^" means hold ctrl and that letter
<mcrandello> girls apparently care more about editing their files than learning button combinations in an abominable interface
<mcrandello> plus I like girls
<mcrandello> ;P
<Healot> nano is smaller, hence nano :)
<spazz> my sources list is messed up i think
<mcrandello> I do have a copy of the vi quick reference guide from an old OLD installation of sysV. I keep it around as a makeshift coaster
<Kr4t05> !webcams
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
* rouzic se ha ido: Away at the moment
<CapNemo> mmm kubuntu seems a good distro :)
<spazz> yea always breaks the fastest. heh.
<Bearcat> hey folks. it seems that kubuntu is using hplip 0.9.7?  Why is it so old? How can we get 1.6.7?
<Ballistik> sudo apt-get upgrade hplip?
<CapNemo> ok time to relaunch kde
<Bearcat> Ballistik: what is the latest version in the...uh..repository?
<Ballistik> Not sure mate
<spazz> How do I ... use my backup sources.list?
<spazz> I have a backup file of it, but ... I cant rename any of the files...
<mcrandello> .9.7 showing in adept no updates available
<mcrandello> this with uni+multi enabled
<mcrandello> time to break out the source and checkinstall
<spazz> ... everything BROKEN here.
<mcrandello> spazz, using "mv" to rename it?
<mcrandello> err "sudo mv"
<spazz> ... dont know what that is.
<Ballistik> mv moves a file
<spazz> ... so what is the easiest way to use my backup file?
<mcrandello> or renames it, "moving" it to a new name
<Bearcat> hello foot, fancy meeting you here
<mcrandello> you trying to rename it in konqueror?
<spazz> yea
<foot> Bearcat: I brought kitty treats\
<Bearcat> yay!
<spazz> is that how i should do it tho, rename the original source list to ... backup2 or something and just rename the backup file to the orginal?
<mcrandello> okay, right click the desktop spazz then hit "run command"
<spazz> ok
<mcrandello> type in "sudo konqueror"
<spazz> ok
<mcrandello> do NOT go wildly clicking and dragging you can ruin things if you aren't careful :)
<mcrandello> you should be able to rename it now
<spazz> nothing happened.
<mcrandello> right click and rename didn't let you rename it?
<spazz> no, im saying konqueror didnt open
<irrelevant> try '$ kdesu konqueror'
<mcrandello> ah
<mcrandello> yeah sorry use kdesu instead of sudo in there
<mcrandello> there's a thing you can do that keeps you from having to put in a password but that's dangerous and for another episode :)
<Bearcat> hey folks, an apt-get update renews your package listing and an apt-get upgrade installs the new packages, right?
<mcrandello> yes
<Bearcat> cool
<Bearcat> thanx
<CapNemo> or dist-upgrade also
<mcrandello> if you want to update everything use "dist-upgrade"
<Bearcat> so apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mcrandello> otherwise you'll have to list the packages you want upgraded
<mcrandello> that would do it
<mcrandello> spazz, you get it renamed?
<spazz> yea
<spazz> now trying apt-get update
<mcrandello> make sure to close that window back out right away
<mcrandello> unrestricted power and all that
<spazz> lol hooray
<CapNemo> spazz: your system is broken :) ?
<spazz> think so
<spazz> cuz apt get wouldnt work at all kept getting errors
<spazz> so replaced my sources.list with the backup..and going to add repos again
<Bearcat> hey folks, i know i'm not a debian/kubuntu user, but i wanted an opinon from another distro. since version 5.0.15 mysql uses 98% of my cpu when ever i close a databse. Anyone else seen that?
<Bearcat> foot: pastebin.c
<Bearcat> er..
<Bearcat> pastebin.ca
<CapNemo> Bearcat: never see that no
<Kr4t05> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Bearcat> CapNemo: ok, so it's probably some wierd library or 64-bit thing on my distro
<foot> Bearcat: http://pastebin.ca/150574
<CapNemo> Bearcat: i use kubuntu and archlinux and no problem of this kind sorry
<Bearcat> CapNemo: thank you . that is helpful
<malice_> alice@malice-laptop:/usr/src/orinoco-0.15rc4$ sudo cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<malice_> sudo: cd: command not found
<timthelion> how do I make it so that fetchmail can write to /var/mail/timthelion withought having to be run as root?
<malice_> ?
<Bearcat> ok, folks..um..apparently the most recent version of the hplip drivers is 0.9.7 from before february??! Can someone verify that for me please?
<CapNemo> timthelion: give to fetchmail the right permissions
<timthelion> how do I do that?
<CapNemo> timthelion: chmod and chown are your friends :)
<CapNemo> timthelion: or give to fetchmail the group "mail"
<Bearcat> foot: localhost:631
<CapNemo> rhaaa there is no other style than baghira in the packages ?!
<Kr4t05> Gah...
<Kr4t05> I hate this webcam...
<Kr4t05> I got it for free, and I'm too cheap to buy a new one.
<Bearcat> *snarls*
<CapNemo> Kr4t05: what's the problem with ?
<Bearcat> i am beginning to find trouble shooting kubuntu exasperating
<Bearcat> why the heck would CUPS refuse to add a printer for foot, when he is root?
<Kr4t05> CapNemo: Nothing that you could possibly help, AFAIK. I have an IBM PC Camera, which, according to every site I've looked at, isn't supported at all.
<SpAwN> does anyone here use wireless and have a linksys wireless router...everytime i try and turn on wireless protection....ie wep i am unable to connect to the router.....my router had me enter a passphrease then it generated 4 keys....which ive tried useing the passphrase and all the diff keys it gave me and it still doesnt work
<zblach> SpAwN:
<zblach> yes, yes, and don't use the passphrase on your computer
<SpAwN> i tried using systemsettings and the kde wireless lan monitor
<zblach> use the first key generated
<CapNemo> SpAwN: i have the same config than you and its working fine :)
<Kr4t05> CapNemo: and, I can't use EasyCam, because it requires GNOME files.
<SpAwN> zblach, very interesting....i tried that
<zblach> they don't necessarly use the same algorithm to generate pass keys
<CapNemo> Kr4t05: then buy another cam :)
<SpAwN> should it be hex or acii or w.e it is
<zblach> and what're you doing using wep anyways? wap or radius is the way to go
<zblach> enter it in hex
<Bearcat> has anyone ever set up CUPS in kubuntu before. I/we are going a little mad here.
<SpAwN> hmm well i tried using wep
<CapNemo> SpAwN: on my wifi router i have put 123456789 and on my laptop 123456789 also as well .. nothing complicated :)
<Kr4t05> CapNemo: But, I don't want to! :< I shouldn't have to form my life around my PC, I should be able to form my PC around my life! That's why I started using Linux to begin with.
<Nerevar> OK
<CapNemo> Kr4t05: sorry this is the real world down here ;)
<SpAwN> CapNemo, yea i know it shouldnt be hard.....i just think somthing wasnt quit right...
<Kr4t05> :<
<Nerevar> So I installed Kubuntu ... and i think it said i have broadcom 5300 for a wireless card
<Nerevar> wirelss chip
<DFM> Spawn: I am a little late in responding but I use a dlink wifi and a linksys router.
<Nerevar> On my linksys wireless g card
<CapNemo> Bearcat: I have to configure mine, perhaps i can help you
<SpAwN> i have both linksys card and router
<DFM> Like they said just use the first key for wep and you should be fine
<Nerevar> Anywyas...  From what I hear you need to install NDISWrapper but im not sure how
<Nerevar> I tried using Agent or whatever to install it, and it couldnt contact the net and i didnt know how to add the CD
<Bearcat> foot: do you have an /dev/usb/lp0 ?
<apallo27> is it normal for xorg to take 256+ megs of ram?
<SpAwN> well i have other option in my router...is there a better easier one?
<Nerevar> But I have a bigger problem... I installed kubuntu and it didnt seem to install grub
<SpAwN> ...i dont know much about diff kinds of wireless protection
<trappist> apallo27: sometimes ram consumed by gui apps is shown as being used by X
<Bearcat> foot: ls /dev/usb/lp0
<Nerevar> After i completed the install, it booted right back into windows
<Nerevar> It didnt give me the grub menu
<CapNemo> Bearcat: yes the same
<trappist> apallo27: like, sometimes killing firefox or something will fix a situation like that
<Bearcat> ls /dev/lp0
<Nerevar> Shouldnt grub pop up when you boot
<apallo27> firefox isn't running...
<Nerevar> ?
<trappist> apallo27: just an example
<apallo27> ahh
<SpAwN> allright im gona go try this once more....b4 my borhter goes to bed and i have no axx to the router
<trappist> apallo27: also, some apps (notably gimv) don't clean up well after themselves, and the longer you use it, the more ram X eats until you restart X
<Nerevar> how does grub work? doesnt it pop up when you boot?
<Bearcat> CapNemo: what?
<SpAwN> oh what is the best way to set eh wep.....systemsettings...or the kde wireless assistance thing?
<CapNemo> Bearcat: one moment.. im connecting the printer to usb port
<Bearcat> foot: echo "hello" > /dev/lp0
<apallo27> nevarar, it doesn't pop up with a menu if you don't have any other operating systems installed
<DFM> nerevar: If you installed correctly it should
<Bearcat> CapNemo: thank you
<trappist> SpAwN: kwifimanager
<DFM> that to
<SpAwN> trappist, k thanks
<NDPTAL85> Isn't it KNetworkManager?
<foot> root@Hermes:~# echo "hello" > /dev/lp0
<CapNemo> Bearcat: i just got a device named : /dev/usblp0 and not /dev/usb/lp0
<Nerevar> anyone knows if grub menu should appear at boot?
<apallo27> nevrar: it won't if you only have kubuntu installed
<Nerevar> i have kubutntu and xp
<Nerevar> I just installed kubuntu, but
<CapNemo> Bearcat: i just went now to http://localhost:631/admin and the interface propose me to add the printer just connected
<Kr4t05> CapNemo: This camera did work with Breezy, once upon a time, but that was awhile ago.
<Nerevar> It didn't give me a menu when i booted up
<Nerevar> what gives?
<Ash-Fox> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<apallo27> nevarar, if you won't listen to anyone, why should they help you?
<Kr4t05> CapNemo: And, as you could guess, downgrading is not something I'd want to do.
<Bearcat> CapNemo: that's what we've been doign. However using both the kcontrol center and the http interface, he gets permission denied errors when installing as "root" or his user with su privilages at least. Ideas?
<Nerevar> I listened
<apallo27> then why do you keep asking?
<CapNemo> Bearcat: then i cant finalize the connect because it asked for a root passwd .. no root passwd on ubuntu .. thats ducky
<Bearcat> CapNemo: yeah! See? Now what the fsk do we do?
<Kr4t05> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Nerevar> because the responses weren't helping
<Nerevar> rebooting
<christian> have you thought of setting a root password?
<CapNemo> Bearcat: let me look at the cups config file .. its really stupid
<apallo27> nerevar: check out the menu.lst file in /root/grub/
<CapNemo> Bearcat: i think i have to add my user to the group "lpadmin" and it will work
<Bearcat> CapNemo: thank you for the help so far
<CapNemo> Bearcat: sorry not working :) still looking at this config file :)
<CapNemo> or i should log out
<foot> Bearcat: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<CapNemo> rhaa
<nils_> hello
<nils_> anyways quick question...my audio doesn't seem to be working at all...ive been testing it with mp3's which i know dont work in kubuntu however ive installed the codecs and such but no audio is coming out of the speakers
<CapNemo> Bearcat: rhaa i will soon remove the require in the file ...
<nils_> did anyone read my last message?
<maltaethiron> i did
<maltaethiron> and i have that same problem on an old pc i installed kubuntu on
<nils_> score you win a virtual ice cream sunday lol
<nils_> this ones 9 years old...still pretty good htough...1.8 ghz processer 6600gt nvidia good soundcard so idk whats up
<maltaethiron> hmm
<maltaethiron> i actually havent tried to troubleshoot my own problem
<foot> Bearcat: fone died
<nils_> well how do u configure which soundcard u use...or audio device in kubuntu
<Bearcat> foot: my battery is low too
<maltaethiron> yeah, havent figured out that one yet
<foot> Bearcat: ok attempting to transfer
<nils_> gosh darn
<irrelevant> System Settings -> Sound & Multimedia
<nils_> but like it doesnt allow you to chooose...or at least that had no effect on my problem
<foot> Bearcat: access denied
<foot> Bearcat: but to the source fiule.
<foot> Bearcat: hang on a sec
<SpAwN> hehe yea somthing isnt right.......i cant set encryption and connect to it
<Bearcat> foot: brb
<foot> Bearcat: it starts the transfer but then access denied to lovely, the owner is lovely, the group is lovely, and I can view and modify. what the flapjacks is going on?
<SpAwN> i used wep.....set a password....tried everysingle key it gave me........nothing i tried kwifimanger and systemsettings and the other kde monitor...i think its called kwlan somthing
<CapNemo> Bearcat: ok i have succeeded to add a printer by removing the limits and putting only localhost access ... but that's still ducky
<CapNemo> yess its printing :)
<CapNemo> pfff the cupd.conf in ubuntu is really messed up
<Bearcat> CapNemo: thank you. I tell you this sudo-no root stuff really set my hackles up. I'm so used to working as root, that i find it all very strange
<CapNemo> im comparing the file to the archlinux one
<actinic> nils_, sound an issue with other distros?
<SpAwN> i did see this in the consol when i ran kwifimandager http://pastebin.ulteo.us/67
<Bearcat> foot: O.o
<Bearcat> foot: oh
<CapNemo> SpAwN: have you configured your wifi with iwconfig ?
<foot> Bearcat: yes?
<Bearcat> foot: can you even create a directory on that drive?
<CapNemo> SpAwN: are you sure that wlan0 is the correct device ?
<SpAwN> CapNemo, well i tried to use iwconfig wlan0 key andiputkeyhere
<foot> trying, it is owned by root, so that is the dificulty
<SpAwN> CapNemo, yes wlan0 is defiantlythe right one
<Bearcat> foot: ahh, can you change the owner?
<spazz> How do I fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21748
<foot> Bearcat: trying to get it to mount
<foot> I cant reset the permissoins from the  system steeings
<spazz> .......... everyone dead?
<CapNemo> spazz: have you used like apt-get said : apt-get -f install ?
<Bearcat> foot: can you load the konqueror app as root?
<foot> Bearcat: just a sec
<Delphinus> Just did a clean install of Dapper, and when booting get the following error: "There are differences between boot sector and its backup"
<aevaughn> Is giving Konqueror root permissions a good idea???
<Delphinus> google finds this http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#fix-vfat-mount as a fix
<Delphinus> but i'm curious what the actual problem is?
<Bearcat> aevaughn: as long as you are carefull yes. I do it all the time. But i've been using linux for 7 years
<SpAwN> when i use cli to set the key i get this http://pastebin.ulteo.us/68
<aevaughn> Bearcat: That does make a difference!
<Bearcat> aevaughn: lol
<CapNemo> aevaughn:  using root is not a good thing to do when you go on the net ... but as said Bearcat be carreful
<foot> I just added the root group to lovely's secondary groups
<foot> Bearcat: ok konqueror as root
<CapNemo> aevaughn: why do need the root for konq ?
<Bearcat> foot: lol, that;s kinda wierd, but at this point, if it works
<spazz> I tried the -f install deal. Still broken.
<spazz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21749
<spazz> look ...
<foot> Bearcat: ok as root I am able to copy the files over to the hexternal drive
<Bearcat> foot: hexternal O.o Bite your tounge!
<CapNemo> spazz: let me see
<foot> Bearcat: fruedian slip
<spazz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21749
<CapNemo> spazz: i suggest you to remove the files from the cache
<Bearcat> hey foot, let's take the rest of this private. I'm going to help you create a jabber account. This is a free open source alternative to msn, icq etc. Alright?
<foot> Bearcat: ok
<spazz> So just delete everything in /var/cache/archives/ ?
<Bearcat> foot: look under "internet" probably and look for a program called kopete
<foot> Bearcat: ok
<CapNemo> spazz: nooo, use : apt-get clean
<spazz> oh .. sudo apt-get clean is all?
<CapNemo> yup
<spazz> its frozen now lol
<Bearcat> foot: in the menu select Settings..Confugure
<Bearcat> foot: you should see "Here You Can Manage All Your Accounts"
<CapNemo> spazz: apt-get clean returns nothing to the screen
<CapNemo> just remove the files
<spazz> it just dropped me to another prompt
<spazz> remove those specific files, or all of them in that folder?
<foot> Bearcat: I havent opened it before. so it is asking me which to connect to
<Bearcat> is there a create new option or something?
<CapNemo> spazz: i told you : apt-get clean just remove the files in the cache and return the prompt .. nothing is displayed
<CapNemo> now try again apt-get -f install
<spazz> ok
<foot> Bearcat: create new jabber acount. what server?
<spazz> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<spazz> i tried doing what it said
<spazz> and it told me "dkpg : command not found "
<spazz> hold on...
<CapNemo> dpkg
<spazz> yea jsut realized that
<Bearcat> foot: jabber.org
<Bearcat> foot: you can make your username Bigfoot, i bet you will be the only one.
<spazz> now i have new errors
<Bearcat> foot: you can leave the port as-in
<foot> so Inch of cannot conect to x server
<spazz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21750
<Bearcat> foot: what?
<spazz> So what does that mean? I have to install libcroco3?
<CapNemo> spazz: have you recently update your packages list with apt-get update ?
<spazz> yea
<Ash-Fox> How do I reload KDE's menus without logging in and out?
<foot> Bearcat: well it did open but I got a whoole lot of stuff unable to conect with or open the x server
<actinic> 220 in this room and 5 peeps talkin, lol
<CapNemo> spazz:try this : apt-get install libcroco3
<pacman> there's a webpage that I can't find...it lists a TON of games that I can apt-get install
<pacman> anyone know what I"m talking about
<Ash-Fox> pacman, add/remove programs ?
<actinic> pacman, it isn't msn.com is it?  :)
<pacman> no
<spazz> maybe that worked...
<pacman> I believe it was a Kubuntu page, but i don't remember
<CapNemo> spazz: "maybe" ??!
<Ash-Fox> pacman, well, there is a huge list of games there under the games category
<spazz> yea, now it works. its installing the wacom package i wanted now.
<actinic> maybe loki installers?
<DaSkreech> actinic: He yhey hey :)
<foot> Bearcat: fourcats
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<actinic> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> pacman: There you go
<Bearcat> foot: oh. That's ok
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Was just looking for you How are you?
<actinic> check this list too: http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6
<foot> Bearcat: but they smell
<Bearcat> foot: do you have a little lightbub icon in the kopete window now?  At the botttom of the app window?
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: good thankx to Fod
<lnxkde> God*
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: you?
<Bearcat> Praise Be to Fod!!
<foot> Bearcat: I am attempting to sign on to jabber
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: I was trying to figure out if that was God Gof or Food :)
<CapNemo> spazz: happy to see its woirking :)
<lnxkde> lol
<pacman> daskreech: close, but no cigar...thanks though
<spazz> lol
<spazz> hmm kate wont open xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> damn
<spazz> running konq as root
<spazz> kdesu konqueror
<spazz> KDEinit could not launch 'kate'
<pacman> there was a game I wanted
<pacman> it was a soccer management game
<Ash-Fox> Why can't you just search for it?
<pacman> or football managment, depending on what corner of the world you're it
<pacman> I don't remember the name of it
<irrelevant> bygfoot?
<pacman> thank you...that's it
<spazz> How do I CD to a directory?
<Bearcat> hey pacman, have you found any decent pacman clones out there for linux? I can't belive i can't find one
<spazz> I tried cd /ect/X11/
<spazz> but it didnt work
<lnxkde> DaSkreech:  so whats up?
<pacman> Bearcat: I haven't really looked
<DaSkreech> HIrricane tomorrow
<Bearcat> spazz: you may have to sudo that command
<DaSkreech> Well in a few hours
<Ash-Fox> spazz, now try cd /etc/X11
<spazz> now it just says command not found
<irrelevant> cd won't work with sudo...
* Bearcat hates sudo
<irrelevant> did you try '$ kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' ?
<spazz> nope. i will tho
<spazz> what does the $ do?
<irrelevant> just showing the normal user prompt
<irrelevant> '$ ' normal user '# ' root
<Bearcat> foot: you still alive out there?
<foot> Bearcat: almost
<Bearcat> lol
<Bearcat> foot: are you signed on?
<foot> I think so
<Bearcat> what username?
<foot> footers
<foot> Bearcat: I imagine you are bearcat
<CapNemo> Bearcat: if you hate sudo .. then use : sudo bash :)
<spazz> what does all this mean ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21751
<CapNemo> i managed my ubuntu like that
<Bearcat> foot: yeah, but i run my own Jabber server. So you'll need to add me as bearcat@jabber.feline-soul.net
<spazz> What is sudo bash?
<Bearcat> CapNemo: well, i do not' use kubunto anyway. I'm just helping foot here
<CapNemo> and on archlinux just a regular su - :)
<CapNemo> spazz: guess :) !
<spazz> i .. cant guess, i have no idea
<DaSkreech> spazz: That means you have a default Xconfig
<CapNemo> spazz: you dont know what is sudo ?
<spazz> I dont know what sudo BASH means
<CapNemo> spazz: sudo launch a process with the root id .. and bash is the shell .. so you have a shell with the root id ..that's all
<Bearcat> later folks. I'm off
<spazz> Oh. So bash isnt a command for sudo or something? Just .. bash means the terminal being run as root?
<Bearcat> thanx for the help CapNemo
<CapNemo> Bearcat: youre welcome :)
<CapNemo> spazz: no bash is a program like cp, ls , and so on
<CapNemo> spazz: i just told you that sudo launch a program with the root id
<spazz> oh.
<spazz> So what is bash used for?
<CapNemo> spazz: have you launch a terminal already ?
<spazz> yea.
<spazz> im in one now about to see if i can apt-get inkscape
<spazz> program for my graphics tablet.
<CapNemo> bash is the program launching the tasks you ask in the terminal
<spazz> There is a command to search the apt-get archives in the terminal isnt there?
<irrelevant> '$ apt-cache search inkscape'
<spazz> hey it found it lol
<irrelevant> actually, that's a pretty specific search... you can do '$ apt-cache showpkg inkscape' for details
<spazz> What bittorent client do you like the best?
<spazz> ktorrent is the worst app ive ever used
<lnxkde> someone can help me making some filecharing with my 2 kubuntu mashines?
<CapNemo> mmm why konqueror is creating so much kio_http processes and never kill them !!! the cpu is running for nothing .. any idea ?
<CapNemo> lnxkde: use sftp :)
<lnxkde> CapNemo : hum?
<lnxkde> *^%#* nevermind , I gived my router to my GF .....
<lnxkde> they need it more on their hause...
<spazz> What is the best way to get Java?
<lnxkde> but I need to pass 10gig of things from one PC to another....
<spazz> Apt-get or from their website? and do it manually
<spazz> heard java is buggy
<lnxkde> apt-get
<spazz> theres 2 diff versions isnt there
<CapNemo> spazz: apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<lnxkde> sun-java5-jre sun-java5-bin
<CapNemo> and sun-java5-jdk to develop in java
<CapNemo> lnxkde: then use ftp to pass those files
<spazz> said it couldnt find it
<_bbeck> Have people played trackballs before, I just found out about it, and it's really fun.
<lnxkde> CapNemo : I dont know how...
<spazz> I will brb - going to see if my tablet works. Have to logout of X and log back in heh, woo.
<robin> hola
<CapNemo> lnxkde: install pure-ftpd on the pc who wants to share its file .. start it .. then connect from the other via ftp
<lnxkde> Ca : I can do that even without a rauter I just hook the eth cable from one PC to aniother?
<CapNemo> lnxkde: yup you can link the two pc together but you need the crossed ethernet cable
<CapNemo> -the +a
<lnxkde> CapNemo:  I got one :D
<CapNemo> then youre good
<lnxkde> CapNemo: ok I installed the ftpd
<lnxkde> I must run and configure something?
<CapNemo> lnxkde: usually just launch the service
<lnxkde> and I just do ftp://ip?
<CapNemo> lnxkde: usually its more : ftp://username@hostname
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Two Linux machines?
<lnxkde> yep
<DaSkreech> :-p
<DaSkreech> sftp
<DaSkreech> You have ssh access?
<CapNemo> sftp too slow
<CapNemo> for large amount of file
<CapNemo> files
<DaSkreech> :-(
<CapNemo> ftp or rsync
<trpr> hrm. i installed knetworkmanager / network-manager, but it tells me no network device found. am i missing a configuration step or something?
<trpr> the man file tells me how it works. it makes it sound like it should set itself up :\
<CapNemo> trpr: im not sure that networkmanager is working well in fact ;)
<CapNemo> it never worked for me
<trpr> CapNemo: hrm. what do you suggest? i can't stand kwifimanager
<nonickname> is there a replacement for symlink here?
<trpr> which is what i was using up till now :\
<zeronenorez> a small question :how to add Termminal to my right click
<nonickname> actually, nevermind
<pierreth> good night
<dbglt> does anyone know how I mark a track as part of a compilation in amarok?
<zeronenorez> big boy all went to sleep :<
<irrelevant> you can save a playlist
<irrelevant> zeronenorez: if you use a terminal all the time, 'apt-get install yakuake' installs a Quake-like drop-down console
<zeronenorez> irrelevant, oh so much thanks
<trpr> heh. oh i see. according to this faq, if i want to use network manager, i can't list my network device in /etc/network/interfaces, due to debian specific modifications :\
<zeronenorez> irrelevant,must i restart my X-windows?
<irrelevant> no... might not show up in the menu right away... just hit Alt+F2 and type 'yakuake'
<irrelevant> then F12 to use
<zeronenorez> irrelevant, perfect windows,great thanks ,will it autostart when i log in?
<spazz> anyone use youtube?
<irrelevant> not automagically... you can either put in the autostart directory or save a session
<spazz> ??
<zeronenorez> irrelevant, dude, say detailly :->
<spazz> HEY
<spazz> anyone ALIVE?
<spazz> HOLA
<spazz> ...
<irrelevant> I think if you put '.desktop' files in '~/.kde/Autostart' it will bring it up
<spazz> youtube choppy as hell
<spazz> flash
<spazz> argh!!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nonickname> okay.. i have a computer with no cd-rom or floppy drive.. but it does have a network card, and the bios has a network boot option.. any suggestions?
<irrelevant> I'm quite lazy, so I just have KDE startup on a saved session
<DaSkreech> I'm surprised you even got it to work
<DaSkreech> nonickname: Debian?
<nonickname> no kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> spazz: Isn't Youtube falsh 8 now?
<DaSkreech> nonickname: It should be possible. I never tried it
<spazz> I dunno. But I have videos with sound working in WINE on firefox
<DaSkreech> Flash
<spazz> with windows Flash
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<spazz> .. but its choppy.
<nonickname> heh
<spazz> Wonder what the easiest way to get it working right would be..
<noiesmo> wine + firefox 4 windows + windows flash 9 works for metacafe.com and youtube spazz
<nonickname> my problem is that i just now found out that the install livecd doesnt have a 'pxelinux.0' file
<zeronenorez> irrelevant, how to make session
<nonickname> not in a netboot folder, anyhow
<spazz> noiesmo: eh i have all that installed. its choppy as crap though.
<spazz> how do i fix it?
<zeronenorez> irrelevant, i'm in gnome what can i do?
<noiesmo> spazz, k, just tried a clip from metacafe and yeah it's choppy hmm wasnt like that
<spazz> SOME videos seem to work pretyt smooth
<spazz> sigh. they need to hurry up and release flash 9 for linux
<irrelevant> oh... I figured you were using KDE... not positive about Gnome... try System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<spazz> heard that its stable now. just they are adding some more features or something
<spazz> wonder if theres a beta out there i can get.
<irrelevant> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/08/coarse_detail.html
<office_> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<erov> they do.. need to release flash9 but wine/firefox is fine for if i NEED to.
<spazz> Bah. Youtube is my ANTI-BOREDOM lol.
<spazz> There's absolutely nothing to do on the internet anymore.
<nonickname> lol
<nonickname> i didn't find youtube very amusing =(
<spazz> You just havent found the right videos.
<erov> konqueror and youtube have worked fine
<SpAwN> spazz, u cant watch videos on youtube?
<erov> only go to the other for google video or something specifically using flash9
<spazz> I am right now, its just the playback is shitty as hell. Real choppy.
<zeronenorez> irrelevant, where you study this? I mean how to study Linux,I want to be a professional Linux User.
<SpAwN> ahh
<SpAwN> try install the totem-xine-firefox plugin thinggy
<spazz> LOL zeronenorez ...... let me know what you have accomplished that.
<Tobias41> hi all
<spazz> SpAwN: that work for you?
<zeronenorez> irrelevant,and i don't want to interrupe others i want to learn myself
<trpr> zeronenorez: probably cis... being a professional computer user is a business field
<nonickname> =(
<SpAwN> spazz, yea they play fine for me
<erov> here as well
<zeronenorez> trpr:that's my poor english level problem :<
<irrelevant> zenonenorez : I'd say poke around and explore... google when you're curious... lots of Linux sites have great tips here and there
<spazz> couldnt find the plugin. Hmm.
<spazz> Maybe I need to add repos.
<zeronenorez> irrelevant, give me some u use ;>
<irrelevant> linux.com has this CLI series... http://enterprise.linux.com/search.pl?tid=89
<zeronenorez> spazz, I'm studying every day!
<spazz> I dont study it. I just USE it. Usually have errors or something, so I have to figure out what does what and why its broken for the 18th time .
<spazz> ... anyways.
<trpr> zeronenorez: this is a nice book, http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<erov> :+
<erov> k
<zeronenorez> all, nice
<JuNkPhreak> HI all
<zeronenorez> I will study hard make Ubuntu eat microsoft
<zeronenorez> trpr,more? <i'm freshman> is there any easy book for me?
<Tobias41> yesterday I installed kubuntu, and met several problems with it. How should I set my package manager to be able to download programs like mc for example...? I downloaded the skype.deb and was not able to install, giving some errors of the required program is not in the path, altough it started the Ark program... Can anybody help me?
<JuNkPhreak> anyone here using wlassistant for there wireless ?
<zeronenorez> Tobias41, go wiki of ubuntu
<Tobias41> what about mc?
<zeronenorez> i don't know that
<irrelevant> Tobais41: I think automatix takes care of Skype... is 'mc' midnight commander?
<spazz> WTF! its not letting me CD anywhere!
<JuNkPhreak> having problem on boot to get auto connected to wireless with out opening the wlassistant and getting online
<Tobias41> yes i mean midnight commander.
<irrelevant> spazz: are you trying to 'sudo cd'?
<spazz> no just cd
<spazz> Like, I am in the / folder
<spazz> I want to go to /ect/apt/
<spazz> So, I type in cd /ect/ and it takes me there.
<spazz> but i try cd /apt/ and it wont let me
<irrelevant> etc not ect
<spazz> said no file...........err. oh. crap. heh
<spazz> Alrite, what is the command to cd to the root folder from anywhere?
<Tobias41> cd /
<zeronenorez> spazz,try :sude cd apt
<irrelevant> Tobias41: if you just want a split screen file browser, Konqueror can do that... hit Ctrl + Shift + L
<irrelevant> or View -> Split Screen
<spazz> damnit, its not working.
<irrelevant> spazz: '$ cd /etc/apt'
<spazz> It refuses.
<spazz> says no such file
<spazz> and i SEE IT. RIGHT. THERE.
<spazz> it wont let me in though.
<Tobias41> i just want to how to use those old well working small tools we are used to, and why I can not use them anymore. Why they are not part of the distrib anymore? Or how can I install them
<D4rkly> has anyone tried building cedega from source ? i think source from cvs is free ?
<Tobias41> I also tried aptitude, but it didn't find either
<spazz> Hmm. Strange.
<Tobias41> is adept the official package manager of ubuntu<
<spazz> I closed out that terminal, opened a new one, and tried cd /etc/apt/ and it worked this time. wtf.
<Tobias41> ?
<irrelevant> you might have to enable some sources... try '$ apt-cache search mc'
<irrelevant> I can see it in my repositories
<Tobias41> how does dapper relate to sarge?
<D4rkly> sh cvschroot -d <path to your tree> :pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot winex ? is <path to your tree> where i want to download cvs files to ?
<Babble_> hi: I've just installed Firefox using Adept, but it seems to have grabbed some Gnome dependencies (my Open/Save dialogs in Firefox look like Gnome instead of KDE); is there an easy way to get Firefox to use the KDE dialogs instead?
<LeeJunFan> hehe, while working on a win machine I guess it's safe to say there's a rootkit when netstat says the kernel itself is accessing about a dozen hosts on the internet.
<irrelevant> Tobais41: sarge is the stable one I think... I think dapper sort of comes from etch, more up-to-date...
<Tobias41> thank you
<irrelevant> Babble_: firefox uses GTK, so it's dialogs will look like Gnome even if you don't have it... there's an option about using KDE styles for GTK apps in System Setting -> Appearance -> GTK styles and fonts
<irrelevant> but it seems to only do a half-assed job
<Babble_> ooooh, lemme look (thanks very much!)
<Babble_> half-assed I can live with. hehe.
<irrelevant> all I notice is that it turns the dialog backgrounds white
<spazz> cant find totem-xine-firefox plugin
<spazz> have all repos enabled
<spazz> arghhhhh
<Babble_> hum. I already have "Use my KDE theme..." enabled. Oh well.
<irrelevant> 'totem-xine-firefox-plugin'
<Babble_> thanks tho :)
<spazz> oh.
<crypt> hey spazz do you have automatix
<spazz> ... no, i heard to avoid it like the plague
<spazz> cuz it breaks stuff
<D4rkly> how do i remove a dir and all files i use rmdir but it says directory not empty ?
<spazz> i have used it before
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: rm -r
<D4rkly> k cool :)
<arepie> what does this mean --> agpgart: Consider rebooting with iommu=memaper=2 to get a good aperture.
<D4rkly> anyone want to help get cedega running from source
<D4rkly> cvs source is free
<Jucato> are the wiki and help pages down?
<D4rkly> i just checkout from cvs and ran configure
<D4rkly> them make
<D4rkly> will this work with directx games ?
<maltaethiron> yo yo, how do i go about playing avi files in kafeine?
<office_> it is there any VNC programcompatible with windows vnc?
<tkrapil> ?
<office_> i want to connect to one computer with windows vnc
<Jucato> maltaethiron: you need to have the "libxine-extracodecs" package installed
* foo123 is hungry
<maltaethiron> ty jucato
<spazz> youtube video playback isnt choppy
<spazz> ... just out of sync with audio now!
<spazz> argh.
<maltaethiron> jucato: will that cover mpeg as well?
<irrelevant> office_: does this work for you? http://www.tightvnc.com/
<Jucato> maltaethiron: yep. it covers mostly everything except WMA/WMV, Real Media, and Quick Time
<maltaethiron> ok, and those im already fine with, thanks
<maltaethiron> wait, except quicktime
<Jucato> maltaethiron: quick time should be covered by the w32codecs
<maltaethiron> oh ok
<spazz> Jucato: Hey, have any idea how I can make Flash playback work better? Video is smooth, but audio is like not sync'd with the video.
<maltaethiron> same here spazz
<Jucato> spazz: I actually have the same problem on a few flash vids
<spazz> Can't seem to find an answer.
<spazz> It's so irritating. Wonder if I can find a copy of the new Flash 9 beta.
<spazz> Here it'
<spazz> is stable.
<maltaethiron> the only thing i want to work smoothly is homestar runner
<spazz> I want youtube to work smoothly
<spazz> ...just flash in general loll
<maltaethiron> i wish there was flash 8 or 9 for linux
* maltaethiron sheds a tear for flash animation
<Jucato> ehehehe
<Jucato> keep on wishing....
<spazz> There is... flash 8.5 but that is considered 9. heh.
<irrelevant> spazz: seems like some people have had some luck here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22672.html
* maltaethiron thinks spazz is crazy
<spazz> ... youre crazy!
<spazz> *slap*
<spazz> ... argh, how do you do the .. * deal?
<maltaethiron> heheh
<trappist> maltaethiron: I read today that flash 9 for linux is fully functional, just needs more testing before release
<spazz> yea, i read that on digg.com
<maltaethiron> oh reaallly
<maltaethiron> ahh see..i would have read that too, but i got back from vacation with no internet a little while ago
<maltaethiron> im always on digg though
<maltaethiron> most of the time
<spazz> They are saying, a release shouldn't be far away.
<maltaethiron> good
<maltaethiron> !seen lynoure
<ubotu> Lynoure is on IRC right now!
<trappist> maltaethiron: yeah this was on digg
<maltaethiron> very cool....soon the day will come where i can visit newgrounds on my lappy!
<trappist> maltaethiron: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/08/coarse_detail.html
<maltaethiron> thanks
<spazz> wtf
<maltaethiron> what wtf?
<spazz> i dont have /etc/mozilla-firefox/
<spazz> and i have it installed.....
<Jucato> I can visit newgrounds on my desktop...
<Jucato> neither do I
<spazz> That's what it's saying to go to, to edit this file on this website.
<Jucato> spazz: have you looked for /etc/firefox/ ?
<spazz> FIREFOX_DSP can be set to "arts". Try changing /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc and see if that setting works.
<spazz> that's .. a quote.
<Jucato>  /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<spazz> foudn it
* Jucato whistles...
<B4zzA> anyone know how to configure kubuntu to use a proxy for connections (excluding apt)
<vlt> Hello. Yestersday I burnt an Audio-CD(RW) with k3b 0.12.14 (ubuntu 6.06) and an HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A JL02 (/dev/hdd). Now I want to erase and reuse the disk but I get en error message: "Found Media: CD-ROM, please insert writable ...". Wtf does this mean?
<spazz> how do i see a list of running proceesses?
<spazz> processes?
<trappist> spazz: ps aux
<Jucato[Eating] > (or Ctrl+Esc)
<spazz> hooray. GUI interface lol
<spazz> thanks
<Jucato[Eating] > :-D
<trappist> B4zzA: some apps you configure directly for the proxy, like firefox.  others respect the HTTP_PROXY environment variable
<nonickname> how do i tell which audio drivers are enabled?
<B4zzA> oh ok
<B4zzA> trappist
<B4zzA> how do i set that variable?
<spazz> DEATH. TO. FLASH ON LINUX.
<spazz> ( kills over )
<trappist> B4zzA: export HTTP_PROXY=http://proxy.server:port
<vlt> Any idea how to erase a CD-RW (on kubuntu 6.06)?
<irrelevant> vlt: K3B -> Tools -> Erase CD-RW
<dhq> how do i configure wifi in kubuntu
<vlt> irrelevant: Thanks. That tells me: "Found Media: CD-ROM, please insert writable disk ..."
<vlt> irrelevant: The CD-RW I try to erase I burnt yeserday with k3b ...
<irrelevant> vlt: hmm... you sure it's a re-writable?... got the right drive selected?
<spazz> test
<spazz> *tes
<spazz> argh.
<vlt> irrelevant: Yes. It was my kubuntu 6.06 install disk until I erased it yesterday with k3b.
<irrelevant> vlt: you already erased it?
<D4rkly> im using rmdir -r and it says --r invalid option ?
<spazz> L M F A O look at this video lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTLGsEErWJY&NR
<spazz> that wouldsuck
<vlt> irrelevant: Yep. Yesterday it worked. Then I burnt it, now I want to burn again and erase before but it doesn't accept the media. Burning was fine (and readable) ...
<fyyrest0rm> hi guys..quick question (i hope)..trying to get a friend hooked on kubunty (i'm kinda a noob myself)..we've both got external usb hdd's..when i plug mine in it mounts, etc etc. His tells him "only root can mount"..both using kubuntu/kde. Any suggestions?
<irrelevant> d4rkly: try 'rm -r'
<D4rkly> ok
<trappist> D4rkly: rmdir means rm -r.  so -r is redundant for rmdir
<D4rkly> ah ok :)
<vlt> Anyone knowing how to erase my CD-RW, again?
<trappist> vlt: try sudo cdrecord -blank=fast -dev=/dev/cdrom (or whatever your device is)
<trappist> or is it 'blank=fast' without the -
<fyyrest0rm> anyone? lol
<pointwood> hi guys
<trappist> fyyrest0rm: it should only say that if he's trying to mount it manually as a mortal user
<unix_infidel> hey trappist  :)
<fyyrest0rm> he's THIS close to giving up and I don't want him to do that
<trappist> fyyrest0rm: and if he's doing that he just needs to say 'sudo' first
<trappist> unix_infidel
<pointwood> sitting here in a new kubuntu install - is it safe to update X?
<fyyrest0rm> trappist: the issue is that on my system, it just mounts..period when i plug it in
<fyyrest0rm> trappist: yes, he can sudo to mount it, but how to get it to mount on its own when plugged in like mine does though?
<trappist> pointwood: yes
<pointwood> thx
<trappist> fyyrest0rm: the same device automounts on his but not yours?
<trappist> err vice versa
<trappist> fyyrest0rm: or different (but similar) devices
<fyyrest0rm> trappist: depends on what you mean by "same device". I don't know the specifics of his drive (make, model etc) but both external usb hard drives
<trappist> fyyrest0rm: have him check the last 15 lines or so of dmesg, to see if the device is being properly recognized.
<fyyrest0rm> ok
<vlt> trappist: cdrecord tells me: Sense Code: 0x30 Qual 0x05 (cannot write medium - incompatible format) Fru 0x0
<fyyrest0rm> trappist: dont know if this makes a difference or not but he had his plugged in while installing and it added it to fstab, whereas mine is not?
<trappist> vlt: cdrecord sounds pretty convinced that this is not a cdrw
<trappist> fyyrest0rm: that very likely makes a difference.  remove it from fstab (shouldn't be there, unless it's always going to be plugged in)
<vlt> trappist: I erased this CD-RW yesterday with k3b and burnt it then ... with THIS drive.
<irrelevant> vlt: might just be an incompatible disc... poor quality maybe
<fyyrest0rm> trappist: had him do that..waiting for him to reboot to see if it worked
<trappist> vlt: try 'blank=all' - the cdrecord man page says some media don't support all blanking types, but that 'all' should get it
<trappist> fyyrest0rm: don't let him reboot with the drive connected :)
<vlt> trappist: already tried this ...
<trappist> vlt: sorry, I'm out of ideas then
<fyyrest0rm> trappist: correct..i told him to unplug it first
<trappist> fyyrest0rm: you know not to unplug it while it's mounted, right?
<fyyrest0rm> trappist: of course whether he did or not *shrug*..it took me 20 minutes to finally get it across to him that there WAS no root and that HE was superuser lol
<fyyrest0rm> trappist: yes
<fyyrest0rm> trappist: although I've been known to do it on occasion with usb devices...what kinda damage could be done?
<vlt> irrelevant: I burnt and erased this CD-RW several times with Nero. The last iso I wrote was kubuntu 6.06 install. Then I erased it with k3b ... and now it's poor media quality?!?
<irrelevant> vlt: you can only rewrite so many times
<trappist> fyyrest0rm: write operations to usb media will report being done before they're really done, and you don't want to unplug while writing is still going on.  it won't umount until it's done, though, so once it's umounted it's safe to remove.
<fyyrest0rm> trappist: ahh ok..but if it hasn't been written to its no biggie? These are ntfs drives so no writing to them anyway lol
<trappist> fyyrest0rm: I like to play it safe no matter what, but theoretically it should be fine, yeah
<fyyrest0rm> trappist: thanks for the info :)
<trappist> np... now I'm off to bed - gl with the usb goodness
* trappist &
<fyyrest0rm> trappist: thanks :)
<vlt> irrelevant: I used this media 4 ior 5 cycles ... didn't know it was that little I can use it with linux ...
<pointwood> trappist: so, which one of the beers do you prefer? ;)
<Pizzak> wiki,kubuntu.org is down?
<Jucato> Pizzak: yep
<Pizzak> ok, thanks :)
<irrelevant> vlt: I wouldn't blame "linux"... if you want reliability, don't use re-writables and burn as slow as you can stand... if you're going to insist on re-writables, spring for top quality
<vlt> irrelevant: So do you know what Nero does different?
<D4rkly> does anyone want to help me build cedega ?
<irrelevant> vlt: not a clue... but since you're curious, the best thing to do would be to test it... try to erase and rewrite in Nero and see what happens... I do know K3B has acted up on me at times and have had luck restarting X
<kev_> Anybody have good experiences with acpi/power management on kubuntu?   I got issues :).
<kev_> I scrapped klaptop because it would put me into an infinite suspend/resume loop, and would eventually shut down.
<kev_> I tried kpowersave, and it doesn't quite come up all the way.
<kev_> Anybody know any better ways to debug acpi problems?
<vlt> irrelevant: Mmh. The last image I wrote with Nero was Kubuntu 6.06 install ... I leave it to yout imagination why I can't test with Nero anymore ... :(
<vlt> s/yout/your
<irrelevant> vlt: try testing K3B with another RW
<vlt> irrelevant: Ok. I'll try that.
<irrelevant> I think I remember something about multisessions... http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=33914&pid=256944&st=0&#entry256944
<irrelevant> vlt: K3B might not have the best defaults... I know I burned an MP3 CD for my car and it wouldn't work, never really mucked around with it, though
<dee> hello.
<irrelevant> might have been something about the CD-text... who knows... player was a POS
<dee> did someone user kaffeine and dvb-utils ?
<Mehercle> 'morning
<Zooliegsm> hello all
<Zooliegsm> i want to make flash movie/animation.....i had 3d flash animator on windows before i installed ubuntu....is there any similiar flashmaker for linux users? :)
<aliasfred> not really
<aliasfred> some attemps exists tho
<aliasfred> the easiest thing is likely to run your stuff under wine
<aliasfred> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<zeronenorez> hlds_l_1120_full.bin is that run in linux without wine?
<zeronenorez> could anyone tell me where could i download the half-life for wine?
<Zooliegsm> and any flash maker name that made for linux?
<aliasfred> i dont remember :) let me look
<irrelevant> zeronenorez: that's the dedicated server for HL2 linux
<aliasfred> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23696 <- this is one
<zeronenorez> oh lol
<aliasfred> in fact thats the only one im remember, im no flash expert tho
<Zooliegsm> i tried this already :)
<Zooliegsm> it wont fits my needs
<zeronenorez> aliasfred, do you know some half-life download link?
<QMario> Admit it: do any of you guys sometimes write bad code? I know I sometimes do. :)
<aliasfred> zeronenorez: halflife site ? i dont know this game except the name
<irrelevant> zeronenorez: you're best bet is probably Cedega... http://www.transgaming.com/index.php?module=ContentExpress&file=index&func=display&ceid=29
<irrelevant> *your*... getting late
<zeronenorez> my windows half-life require me add cd key but i can't write in a word when i use wine tu run
<zeronenorez> irrelevant,  i need a free one
<zeronenorez> do you have?
<irrelevant> zeronenorez: they have a 14-day demo... otherwise you can follow some howto's and do it yourself in Wine...
<zeronenorez> irrelevant, i can't :<
<spazz> azureus is a peice of shit
<pointwood> why?
<spazz> I hate those stupid pop up that appear at the bottom of the screen.
<spazz> THen, when you click HIDE.
<aliasfred> spazz: watch the language
<spazz> IT DOESNT DO ANYTHING.  argh
<Jucato> and... we're back to the problem of finding the perfect bittorrent client for you... @_@
<spazz> I think they all suck.
<pointwood> just because you don't like it, doesn't mean it's bad - use something else then
<spazz> Great idea.
<spazz> Youre smart.
<irrelevant> spazz: I like Azureus just because it's full of info, but yeah, it's pretty clunky... Ktorrent just went to 2.0 recently and I think it works great
<spazz> ... i got the newest ktorrent
<Jucato> don't mention KTorrent to spazz... ^_^
<spazz> all it does is crash, its EXTREMELY slow.
<spazz> lmfao.
<spazz> Ktorrent is the devil.
<aliasfred> spazz is a calm constructive type :)
<spazz> Azureus has I/O problems.
<spazz> aliasfred: unless it involves computers. :D
<aliasfred> :)
<pointwood> LOL @ aliasfred
<spazz> Seriously this stupid box won't go away. It refuses.
<Jucato> spazz: I'm not sure if the problem with KTorrent is the installation and/or some connection problems on your side
<irrelevant> haven't used it enough to crash it, but it's blazing fast... have you forwarded the ports in your router?
<spazz> Well, I've installed it on Ubuntu, Kubuntu, on 2 diff laptops, and seperate fresh installs.
<Jucato> coz KTorrent has only crashed a few times on me (purely my error) and it's fast...
<spazz> I think it's just that the program is from Hell. lol.
<spazz> I don't understand why it won't work for me...
<redondo81> Hi to everyoneI have a problem with playing a dvd , when I lunch kaffein it says me an error : - No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:/)
<irrelevant> it comes with a UPnP plugin, but it doesn't seem to do anything... if you open both the ports it specifies, it should be better
<spazz> I'm not even behind a router.
<Jucato> heck I don't understand why it won't work for you either...
<redondo81> The source can't be read
<redondo81> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (/dev/hdc)
<spazz> How do I make this Warning box go away?
<redondo81> do you know why?
<irrelevant> hmm... could just be the torrents, then... not enough people... some of them might require encryption... could try accepting more max connections
<spazz> It's not that ... cuz I had torrent (the SAME ones) working in utorrent under WINE
<pointwood> I think spazz is a nice pebkac example :p
<spazz> But now WINE decides to explode and kill the internet. So. It doesnt work now.
<irrelevant> ;)
<spazz> ... wuzza pebkac? inside joke? what did i miss...
<redondo81> Anyone can help me to play a dvd?
<spazz> Can't find bittornado. I installed it. But. No way to.. open it.
<irrelevant> try Alt+F2... then type the command name
<redondo81> no one can help me
<spazz> wont work
<irrelevant> redondo81: have you installed everything you need?
<spazz> bittornado is the command isnt it?
<redondo81> I don't know what I need
<redondo81> I have kaffeine
<redondo81> and I have installed codec to play mpeg,avi
<redondo81> wmv
<redondo81> but I think not dvd
<oleg> I just moved to Kubuntu from gentoo due to the lack of free time. It seems that may applications are missing. Oper for example, flash (I used netscape-flash). Can anyone suggest repositories with more software?
<Jucato> it might be an encrypted DVD?
<irrelevant> probably need libdvdcss
<spazz> azureus wont even OPEN! wtf...
<Jucato> oleg: the "flashplugin-nonfree" is found in the "multiverse" component of Ubuntu's repositories
<spazz> it opened a min ago. now it ... wont even bother trying.
<Jucato> you just have to enable multiverse. Add "multiverse" to this line: "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe" where xx = us. or uk. or au., etc
<redondo81> I try to install libdvdcss but it cannot find it
<Healot> there isn't any, official
<Healot> officially
<Healot> goto VLC's site or grep that from debian repos
<oleg> I have this: deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a way i can reconfigure my sound system
<Jucato> oleg: no not that
<oleg> and sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree cant find flashplugin-nonfree
<redondo81> It's a problem of only a dvd (Alexander) other dvds are visible
<Healot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<oleg> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> Healot, thanks i'll try it
<Admiral_Chicago> Healot, i can't try it now. i'm doing an apt-get update
<Healot> try it when available
<spazz> might have found my bittorrent solution lol
<redondo81> No one can tell me how to play a dvd film (Alexander) that should be encrypted?
<irrelevant> redondo81: you'll have to get it from a seperate repository... there's some legal issues...
<irrelevant> trying to find it... ubuntu wiki is down...
<irrelevant> I know Automatix will install it for you
<Jucato> oleg: you just have to enable multiverse. Add "multiverse" to this line: "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe" where xx = us. or uk. or au., etc
<Admiral_Chicago> just backup your sources.list
<Jucato> oleg: or in your case "ca."
<redondo81> Automatix
<redondo81> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Admiral_Chicago> no link?
<Admiral_Chicago> thats kinda cheap
<Jucato> Automatix: http://www.getautomatix.com/ || EasyUbuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<spazz> doesnt .. that break stuff?
<aliasfre1> hmm do i smell some kind of competition betweenthe two :)
<spazz> that automatix script..
<_lupine> potentially it does ;)
<irrelevant> redondo81: http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation#Installing_Automatix
<Jucato> depends really
* _lupine would recommend EasyUbuntu first
<Jucato> it's a case to case basis...
<irrelevant> scroll down a bit to Kubuntu 6.06
<_lupine> actually, I'd recommend learnign how to DIY, but that's just me
<aliasfre1> automatix web site is not exactly low profile, and ubotu warn people from using automatix
<Jucato> except that the wiki and help pages are down now, so DIY wouldn't really help...
<aliasfre1> Jucato: you tried them ?
<Admiral_Chicago> spazz, it didn't break shit of mine, but i reconfigured my sources.list
<oleg> Jucato: deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse    already has multiverse
<Jucato> aliasfre1: ubotu also warns people from EasyUbuntu
<aliasfre1> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<oleg> Jucato: that should work, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> they cna tell yo uin automatix
<Jucato> oleg: I already said "not that". that's "dapper-updates" my line only says "dapper"
<aliasfre1> Jucato: ah ok, then i was bad mounth without reason :)
<_lupine> ah, but they give a link for easyubuntu ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> downloading 250+ packages for an edgy update sucks
<Jucato> oleg: those are 2 different repositories
<oleg> Jucato: sorry
<Jucato> _lupine: yep. because automatix only got their own web page recently
<Jucato> so there was no link to post at all for Automatix
<_lupine> don't mind me :p
<irrelevant> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<pointwood> so, is everyone using easyubuntu?
<spazz> whast that?
<Healot> no
<Jucato> no
<spazz> whats that * even.....
<Jucato> I use neither, but I used Automatix once in Breezy
<pointwood> k
<pointwood> just wondering what the best way is to get mp3, flash, etc. installed
<Admiral_Chicago> pointwood, i used automatix in breezy and dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> i just backup my /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> pointwood: depends on your preferences. but sometimes, the best way is not the easiest
<Healot> enable all sections of your repos?
<Jucato> Automatix and EasyUbuntu are definitely the easiest
<oleg> Jucato: deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse    . Is this correct?
<Healot> update, and have a good Internet connection?
<Admiral_Chicago> for real, sometimes DIY is the way to go
<spazz> Eh.. you need w32codecs and... if you want flash, what worked for me is the xine-firefox-plugin ... forgot what it was called
<spazz> just installed it.
<Jucato> oleg: yes. that one.
<Healot> oleg: repeat that for the other repos too..
<Admiral_Chicago> i installed vlc on my own, i didnt use a script
<oleg> strange, I have that already, and no opera, no flash
<arepie> what does this mean --> agpgart: Consider rebooting with iommu=memaper=2 to get a good aperture.
<spazz> Jucato : HEY ... think I found a bittorent client that doesn't suck. lol. Going to download some files to test it.
<Jucato> oleg: you have to install "flashplugin-nonfree" for that
<Admiral_Chicago> spazz, i use Ktorrent
<Kamping_Kaiser> just quicky - if you want to go into EU/AX discusion, please do it in -offtopic ;)
<Healot> bittorrent itself sucks
<spazz> death to ktorrent!!!!
<_lupine> arepie: it's telling you to add "iommu=memaper=2" to your kernel bootline
* Kamping_Kaiser goes away. bbl
<pointwood> Admiral_Chicago: I want something that works properly, I don't want to fsck up my new kubuntu install :)
<Jucato> oleg: opera can be installed using a different repository
<_lupine> you don't "need" to
<Admiral_Chicago> pointwood, it works
<spazz> Ktorrent is the devil, least on this laptop.
<Admiral_Chicago> just be cautious and you'll be fine
<_lupine> but you could get better performance if you do
<arepie> _lupine: but i'ev allready added it to the kernel bootline
<Healot> i prefer the original bittorrent client
<arepie> still error
<Admiral_Chicago> spazz, worked fine on my desktop....to each his own
<pointwood> Admiral_Chicago: what should I be cautious about? :)
<Jucato> different strokes for different brushes....
<oleg> I used this config file with ca prefix (canada)http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<arepie> _lupine: im trying to install ATI driver on my 6.06.1 64bit
<Admiral_Chicago> pointwood, your sources.list messing up
<spazz> yes, to each his own. except that it plain out hasnt worked for me on 2 diff laptops, several diff fresh installs ect..
<spazz> its just a buggy as crap program in my experience.
<Jucato> oleg: you did "update" first before you started looking for flash, right?
<pointwood> Admiral_Chicago: that is backed up :)
<Admiral_Chicago> like i said, it worked for me
<oleg> sudo apt-get update
<spazz> that is cool.
<arepie> hello, who could help me with installing ATI driver?
<spazz> This tribler program won't open now. Fatal error.
<oleg> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree -- no result
<spazz> wtf @ linux and freakin errors all the time..
<spazz> argh.
<Jucato> hmm
<oleg> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<spazz> I don't know what I could be doing wrong ... fresh copy of kubuntu. Latest version. Only installed like 3 programs so far.
<spazz> besides codecs. argh. so irritating.
<Admiral_Chicago> spazz, hmm thats odd
<spazz> i know..
<Jucato> oleg: hmm...
<Admiral_Chicago> i rarely get errors doing installs
<spazz> upsetting really, cuz i really just want windows on here, but the installer refuses to work.
<lupine_85> it gives you errors so it doesn't have to crash ;)
<spazz> I think this thing just has some serious hardware issues.
<Healot> oleg: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and i'll tell you what went wrong
<spazz> it gives me errors so it doesnt have to work lol
<Jucato> spazz: I might be saying something heretic here, but, have you tried some other distro?
<oleg> Healot: pastebin? how do I do that?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<spazz> yea... but not in a while.
<spazz> last few distros ive tried are ubuntu, kubuntu ... knoppix (which .. not good for hdd install) ...
<spazz> eh. had suse . but it had probs too
<Jucato> spazz: how about the latest MEPIS, it's based on Ubuntu
<spazz> I'd probably try Suse again .. if I had to try another distroy again
<oleg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21764
<spazz> MEPIS? hmm. Heard of that. ARGH this cat wont leave me alone omg.
<spazz> bout to go outside....... lol
<arepie> im on amd64 processor, which could be the best, stable 32bit kubuntu, or troublesome 64bit kubuntu?
<Jucato> lol!! wanna play with that Kat
<Healot> 64-bit isn't troublesome
<spazz> lol it wont stop licking my arm
<Healot> slow on development, not troublesome
<spazz> its SOOO annoying. lol
<Jucato> lol
<oleg> Jucato, Healot:  By the way, I run 64 bit
<lupine_85> urgh, suse ;)
* lupine_85 is not a fan
<lupine_85> TBH, though, unless you *need* 64bit, you're probably best with 32
* Jucato hasn't tried SUSE but likes its contributions to KDE....
<lupine_85> (it's what I'm doing)
<arepie> oleg: you could read here on install flash on 64bit --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<arepie> opss
<Jucato> arepie: the wiki and help pages are down...
<spazz> I am watching the video about mepis .
<arepie> owhh.. i see
<spazz> ...aaaaaaaaaand no sound. that is nice.
<spazz> there we go.
<spazz> Anyone else have that bug ... where u have to open up 2 movie players at once just to get a video to work?
<spazz> what do u know about mepis
<oleg> arepie: link seems to be broken
<Admiral_Chicago> oleg, the server is down
<arepie> oleg: and the page should be --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava just wait the server to up again..
<oleg> So, I cant install flash or opera because I use 64 bit arch?
<kinema> welcome to the wonderful world of proprietary software
<lupine_85> you can in a 32-bit chroot
<lupine_85> but it's an ugly way to do it
<aliasfre1> does flash work as native 64 bit on window ?
<oleg> In Gentoo linux this was done transparently :(    I man chrooting or whaever weas nessesary
<Shan_> i get this error message "cannot execute binary file
<Shan_> " when i try to run Unreal Tournament
<spazz> Do you have WINE?
<spazz> I think I am the only one still awake in here, btw..lol.
<spazz> I dun even know if I can help you out that wel.l
<Shan_> lol
<Shan_> i have installed UT before on kubuntu
<spazz> But, do you have WINE installed?
<Shan_> and ran it w/o WINE
<spazz> oh. linux version.
<Shan_> yeah
<Shan_> got the linux installer
<spazz> WINE = unstable DEATH lol.
<Shan_> uses the same cds but installs on linux
<Shan_> lol
<spazz> ... yea. i need some games on here. not many good games for linux that run worth a crap on this laptop.
<Shan_> well..from what I read on the net, when it gives that error it means that the shell doesnt understand what to do with the file
<Shan_> I got UT to run qute well
<spazz> hmm. strange.
<Shan_> on my last install
<spazz> Yea, I really just wanted windows on here. But the installtion cds refuse to work
<spazz> they all worked before.. but i think damn hdd is crashign on this.
<Shan_> lol
<spazz> Because I have read/write problems all the time, and windows installer was complaining about ... not being able to copy files to a freshly formatted hdd. WTF.
<spazz> ........... so yea. it basically sucks, cuz its a bitch to get things working under linux usually..
<Shan_> yeah
<Shan_> specially since you've done it once
<spazz> eh?
<Shan_> its all the more irritating
* Shan_ has already got UT running on his previous install
<spazz> I've been messing with linux off and on for the past few years.
<Shan_> never came accross this error
<spazz> Seems like it's just now starting to become less bitchy.
<spazz> ... but hates my laptop stlil
<spazz> argh
<zblach> spazz: what brand>
<printcard> ello.............
<printcard> hello...
<spazz> sony vaio.
<spazz> 5 years old now i think lol
<spazz> It's .. the HDD more than anything. I think it's about ready to die.
<Shan_> hehe
<spazz> Because it's gotten a bit slower, takes forever to boot up usually ........ then... i dunno. The windows installers wouldnt work, and they worked before cuz ive reinstalled windows about 30 times on this thing.
<spazz> now .. it just decides it wont work anymore (factory restore cds) ... and even some burned xp pro and win 2k cds.
<spazz> ** pulls out hair **
<zblach> laptop support is a bit strange, i've found
<spazz> yea.
<spazz> I just want a computer to be able to display all media correctly... and not die with random errors becuz you try installing something.
<spazz> And it blows up the universe.
<zblach> for instance, i had almost no trouble installing dapper onto my laptop, and minimal tweaking to get everything working
<giovanni_> hi there
<zblach> die w/ random errors?
<spazz> eh.yea.
<zblach> how do you mean? what sort?
<spazz> Well, Ktorrent refuses to work, always crashes, even the newest version.
<spazz> and azureus is a pos on this computer, has a warning box that pops up on the bottom of the screen
<spazz> with a HIDE button. Well, that button does NOT work
<spazz> ... basically, bittorrent clients are the devil on linux, and i just got this new one called tribler ..which is a version of ABC client..
<evert> Hello kan i install kubuntu on a sata disk ?
<spazz> ...and eh. oh, i tried getting wacom tablet to work, followed this guide, did what it said... worked for a second then just STOPPED.
<giovanni_> evert. yes
<evert> Ok , i hope so
<spazz> ... sigh. just.. bunch of little things like that.
<evert> My windows will disapear very soon :O
<adz21c> evert: i should hope so thats what i am running now :-)
<evert> ok
<giovanni_> I too
<evert> hopefully i'm able to switch completely to linux after several months of dual booting etc
<spazz> evert: why?
<evert> why wat ?
<spazz> why are you switching over to linux completely?
<evert> several reasons ... I don't see reasons to use windows (the only one is gaming , but i'm quiting gaming ...)
<evert> And i just wants to learn more :)
<spazz> oh
<spazz> ... yea, im becoming the opposite of you now, lol.
<spazz> i like to tinker with linux still
<giovanni_> gaming is my last reason to keep windows
<evert> In an hour i'm going to switch my 2 80Gb IDE hard disks (dual booting) for 1 300Gb sata disk
<evert> i can do that for free :)
<spazz> But ... I've gotten to the point where I just want the thing to work..and be able to play whatever game/media I want without errors or problems.
<evert> that isn't a problem in ubuntu
<evert> just install the codecs (with the wiki) and it's all working
<spazz> ... so, that means i need to buy a mac eventually lol
<evert> or use something like 'easybuntu'
<spazz> I want my Wacom Tablet to work.
<spazz> and it's being difficuilt.
<evert> Ok , but you found 'help' on the internet for getting it working ? So it's possible :)
<evert> and it's not linux fault , it's wacom's
<spazz> actually not really
<spazz> i just found a bunch of other people like me that are pissed off cuz it wont work heh
<evert> I'm going to install kubuntu on that disk
<evert> cya
<spazz> good luck
<evert> thanks
<evert> i hope i can live without windows :)
<evert> new start for a new school year :D
<spazz> lol
<giovanni_> please.I need help with wireless!
<spazz> i want windows back lol
<spazz> so i can play some games
<spazz> that dont suck
<giovanni_> the iwlist says "No scan result" but the wireless router in on
<spazz> Well.
<spazz> I have came to the conclusion, that bittorent WILL NOT WORK on this computer.
<spazz> p o s
<spazz> how can every client not work ..
<aliasfre1> because it is your conclusion ? :)
<spazz> ... maybe this laptop just sucks
<spazz> maybe THATS it.
<spazz> hmm
<spazz> found a new client, called transmission
<spazz> goign to try that see if it works
<giovanni_> the iwlist says "No scan result" but the wireless router in on, please help
<Admiral_Chicago> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Admiral_Chicago> tha site is down ATM
<spazz> There is definately something wrong with the networking on this pos. Because none of these bittorrent clients work.
<Admiral_Chicago> spazz, might be the packet signatures
<spazz> What does that mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> i dont know what that means actually
<spazz> oh. lol well do u know how to fix it?
<Admiral_Chicago> but i was told the school blocks the packet signatures
<Admiral_Chicago> so we can't use bit torrent
<spazz> oh.
<aliasfre1> spazz: you use broken hardware. no os will ever run on it
<spazz> ..well this is home connectgion
<spazz> aliasfre1: ... umm. wtf..
<atidem> hi
<aliasfre1> spazz: no need to blame software for not running on broken hardware
<Admiral_Chicago> aliasfre1, wtf, thats not the problem
<spazz> I blame you.
<aliasfre1> spazz: fix the hardware and retry
<spazz> yea, buy me a new laptop
<zblach> my main issue is idling with 22% cpu use
<zblach> actually, there is one thing bothering me
<Admiral_Chicago> aliasfre1, the hardware isn't the problem
<Admiral_Chicago> atidem, hey
<aliasfre1> Admiral_Chicago: his box was installing a window without issue and now it doesnt anymore. moreover its hard disk is slowing down noticably
<spazz> .. im not convinced its the hardware either.
<aliasfre1> Admiral_Chicago: how can you explain those fact without broken hardware ?
<Admiral_Chicago> aliasfre1, but if he can get online without a problem
<spazz> Beacause it chooses when it wonts to work.
<spazz> its working fine now
<spazz> no noises, but ... it has been acting odd
<aliasfre1> Admiral_Chicago: this doesnt mean it is not broken hardware
<spazz> but i dont know wtf the deal is.
<Admiral_Chicago> doesn't mean the HARDWARE will black a PROGRAM from running
<spazz> omfg, how can i check if my hdd is bad?
<spazz> then we will know for sure.
<aliasfre1> Admiral_Chicago: well how do you run a software on a hardware which is broken ?
<spazz> Explain why the windows instalelr wouldnt write certain files
<spazz> to a formatted disk..
<Admiral_Chicago> spazz, you could do an fdsk
<spazz> i did.
<Admiral_Chicago> you cant
<spazz> i did that several times actually
<spazz> cant what?
<zblach> smartd
<Admiral_Chicago> you can't run a program on broken hardware
<spazz> oh
<Admiral_Chicago> but you can't also run some programs and not others on broken hardware
<aliasfre1> Admiral_Chicago: this is why spazz can no more install window on its box, and linux wont fix the hardware either :)
<spazz> Maybe windows is just a peice of crap too.
<aliasfre1> Admiral_Chicago: well some stuff may trigger the bug and not other
<spazz> aliasfre1:  ... dont think u know what youre talking about really lol
<Admiral_Chicago> i have yet a HDD that says "well  I wont let bittorrent work, but firufox wont_
<Admiral_Chicago> its not a bug,
<spazz> Everything else works fine.
<spazz> Bittorrent just refuses.
<Admiral_Chicago> its not like a screen flicker is X
<aliasfre1> spazz: the argument is simple. before you could install window and now you can no more.. this is a direct proof that the hardware got broken
<Admiral_Chicago> spazz, firewall?
<spazz> no. no router either.
<Admiral_Chicago> aliasfre1, the hardware shouldn't work by that logic
<aliasfre1> spazz: moreover  you said your disk was slowing down with time, clearly not a sign of good heath
<Admiral_Chicago> its a laptop
<spazz> well actually
<spazz> forget what i said
<Admiral_Chicago> do you know how integrated a laptop is?
<spazz> because
<spazz> its not the damn hdd
<aliasfre1> Admiral_Chicago: you mean that if one piece of the laptop is broken, it wont work at all ?
<spazz> the windows installer wont copy certain files
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<spazz> but otherwise copied the rest... why just those few?
<danl> what package would contain the source files to the utilities in /bin ?
<spazz> ok, then the other installer.. something about virtual memory , couldnt actually SEE wtf the problem was because the stupdi thing bluescrreened
<Admiral_Chicago> because the HDD rejected them, it decided "i'm broken, I don't want to copy these files"
<spazz> and then, ive had to reinstall ubuntu/kubuntu a few times cuz i broke the install
<aliasfre1> Admiral_Chicago: ok lets assume that. how do you explain the disk slow down and the window which refuse to install now and worked before ?
<spazz> ........
<Admiral_Chicago> Windows = Windows sucks
<spazz> yea windows sucks but it doesnt suck as much as this does.
<Admiral_Chicago> Disk slow down? wear and tear
<spazz> least flash works in windows
<aliasfre1> Admiral_Chicago: ok but do you have an explaination ?
<zblach> linux doesn't wear and tear. flash mx works in linux, and windows has its uses
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone help me out hear+
<Admiral_Chicago> zblach, drives do. hardware does
<spazz> I am talking about flash player.
<zblach> right. that's not 'linux's fault. that's general hardware degradation
<spazz> video/audio sync
<spazz> lack thereof
<spazz> prettty common problem
<aliasfre1> spazz: there are some hardware testing stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> spazz, flash works in windows because adobe is stupid and wont release a linux version
<zblach> spazz, from personal experience, i can tell you than anything worth anything has a non-flash equivalent
<spazz> and ... then no flash 9 yet
<aliasfre1> !memtest86
<spazz> ...youtube.com lol
<Admiral_Chicago> zblach, i never said it was linux's fault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aliasfre1> !memtest
<zblach> not just adobe, but macromedia before it wasn't very supportive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not blaming OSs for Hardware problem....or vice versa
<zblach> but they're getting better
<zblach> !klaptop
<spazz> How can I test to see if my hdd is bad?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klaptop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spazz> like... it just gets bad sectors ect ..before it implodes, and kills yoru family.
<spazz> utorrent .. best bittorent client ive used
<zblach> does anyone know about the laptop performance profiles?
<spazz> worked* even better under linux thru wine
<spazz> but now it wont work on this install
<spazz> cuz wine is being gay
<aliasfre1> spazz: watch the language please
<spazz> what language? i think it was english.
<zblach> spazz: profanity
<aliasfre1> spazz: when you boot the install/liv cd do you have a memtest option ?
<spazz> wtf .. what profanity heh
<spazz> yea memtest
<spazz> seen it on the install cd
<aliasfre1> spazz: ok run it, it will test the ram
<spazz> why do i need to test ram ?
<spazz> my hdd is the problem (i think..what im trying to find out)
<aliasfre1> well to run it will tell you if the ram is ok or not
<Admiral_Chicago> no, test the OS, it'll tell you if you HDD is messed up
<spazz> ...
<spazz> ok. so what should i do?
<Admiral_Chicago> i was being sarcastic
<spazz> ........ going to try finding those system restore cds again heh
<danl> am i out of luck if i want the source for those files?
<aliasfre1> danl: which files ?
<danl> specifically cat
<aliasfre1> danl: you want the source of cat ?
<aliasfre1> hmm this one is likely burried in some gnu package
<danl> yes... ok... let go look for that oe
<danl> *one
<aliasfre1> spazz: then you play with 'badblocks' instruction it searches a device for bad blocks
<aliasfre1> danl: if you want just 'a' cat and not specifically the one of kubuntu, you can get it from the gnu site
<danl> well im trying to fix a problem on another machine i have
<aliasfre1> danl: in fact i think the procedure could be, 1. find out the package containing /bin/cat with dpkg 2. use apt-get to get the soruce version of this package
<danl> debians cat is all nice and friendly and stops: cat blah >> blah ... however freebsd doesn't
<danl> i was going to compare the code, and see if I can frankenstein it
<aliasfre1> hmm how cat can be nice and friendly ?
<lupine_85> purrs when you stroke it?
<aliasfre1> :)
<lupine_85> cat is in package "coreutils"
<danl> yea, i figured that out.... looking for the src for it now
<alex_> olaa
<er_alex> olaaa
<spazz> crap
<spazz> i cant remember how many restore cds i had
<CVirus> crapola
<er_alex> spain?
<spazz> i only have 2. but i think i had 3.
<spazz> cant remember.
<aliasfre1> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zblach_> bit of strangeness. my keyboard refuses to respond after logging in while using the 686 kernel. what'd I bork?
<aliasfre1> er_alex: if you fell more confortable in spanish
<alex___> olaa
<aliasfre1> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<aliasfre1> alex___: if you fell more confortable in spanish
<aliasfre1> once again ? :)
<zblach_> anyone know anything about klaptop performance profiles?
<aliasfre1> i dont :)
<aliasfre1> i dont even know what is 'klaptop' :)
<zblach_> an honest answer! that's what i'm here for. :)
<zblach_> none of this 'windows doesn't acknowledge non-proprietary software functionality'
<zblach_> nonsense i get from their tech support
<kinema> zblach_: have you check in #kde?
<zblach_> kinema: i have not
<kinema> Saturday night is a bit slow on IRC but #kde is worth a try.
<kinema> Fortunatly Saturday night isn't as slow as Friday night.  :)
<zblach_> sunday morning any good? it's no rush
<kinema> I just wish my housemate and his girlfriend would quit screwing....
<zblach_> hook up a video cam, sell movies, donate profits to KDE. that way, you help everyone
<kinema> Interesting idea.  I'll have to look into cameras.
<zblach_> bit of a bootstrapping issues. built in video cams are still buggy
<kinema> One with IR sensitivity of course.
<kinema> I was thinking of a network cam like an Axis camera.
<pointwood> I just upgraded to kde 3.5.4. do anyone know why kopete and ksysguard is being kept back?
<pointwood> this is on a new kubuntu dapper install
<kinema> pointwood: have you tried "apt-get install kopete" and then "apt-get install ksysguard"?
<pointwood> kinema: in adept, I tried requesting the update and then it says "break (upgrade)"
<kinema> sometimes apt can't resolve dependancies
<pointwood> ahhh
<pointwood> 27. aug. 2006 11.27  Golf
<pointwood> Golfspilleren Thomas Bjrn fortsatte de gode takter fra anden runde, da han natten til sndag igen gik en runde i 67 slag, 3 under banens par.
<pointwood> Med fem birdies og to bogeys p tredje runde af den strkt besatte World Golf Championship-turnering sikrede Thomas Bjrn sig en delt 10. plads fr sidste runde p Firestone-banen i Ohio.
<pointwood> I den samlede stilling er turneringens eneste dansker 4 slag under par, 5 slag efter den frende amerikaner Stewart Cink. Efter tredje runde overtog han frstepladsen fra landsmanden Tiger Woods, der dog kun er et enkelt slag efter.
<pointwood> argh
<pointwood> sorry
<kinema> np
<pointwood> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pointwood>   kopete: Depends: libjasper-runtime but it is not installable
<pointwood> E: Broken packages
<ninHer> hi all
<kinema> are you running dapper?
<pointwood> yes
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto.
<pointwood> just installed kubuntu dapper 6.06.1
<kinema> apt-get install libjasper-runtime
<pointwood> added the kde 3.5.4 repo and did a apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<pointwood> maybe I need the multiverse repo...
<kinema> try adding it
<pointwood> hrm...what is universe and multiverse?
<kinema> they are package repositories that are not officially supported by Canonical.
<kinema> often times they are packages from the Debian repositories.
<kinema> They are community supported.
<pointwood> yeah, just wondering what they contains
<kinema> piles and piles of software
<pointwood> I know
<DeeTahPanLtah> 811 vs 235... niiiice :)
<kinema> ?
<DeeTahPanLtah> anyone knows why in my repo's there isn't any gset-compiz even if i modified sources.list?
<gan|y|med> hello
<DeeTahPanLtah> hiya
<pointwood> oh well, universe and multiverse added :)
* pointwood crosses fingers :)
<pointwood> and fetches coffee :)
<gan|y|med> can anybody please tell me why kubuntu brings ksynaptics, which needs the synaptics driver 0.14.4, but installs version 0.14.3? (there is 0.14.4-1 available for xfree86)
<dhq> how do i upgrade k3b
<w1w1t0m1> hello, how can I add language to kde? There is a button Add language but only 2 items in it ...is there way to add another language? thanks
<gan|y|med> can anybody please tell me why kubuntu brings ksynaptics, which needs the synaptics driver 0.14.4, but installs version 0.14.3? (there is 0.14.4-1 available for xfree86)
<pointwood> kinema: enabling universe and multiverse seems to do the trick :)
<kinema> congrats
<pointwood> :)
<pointwood> now I just need to wait for it to download...
<pointwood> stupid slow wimax connection :(
<kinema> you're on a wimax network?
<pointwood> yup
<kinema> hmmm...
<pointwood> <-- denmark
<pointwood> clearwire
<pointwood> launched in the major cities in dk
<kinema> I wasn't aware that there were any draft standard networks depolyed
* atidem is away
<pointwood> it is only a temporary solution for me
<pointwood> I should (finally, after having waited for many months!) soon have a fiber connection instead :)
<kinema> very nice.
* kinema is jellous
<pointwood> 10/10Mbit :)
<kinema> I find it staggering how far we lag behind here in the US.
<pointwood> could get 25/25 as well, but I think I'll be able to live with 10/10 for now :p
<gan|y|med> is there any updated (>= 0.14.1) package of the synaptics driver for dapper?
<pointwood> gan|y|med: sorry, don't know :(
<kinema> I'm also amazed at the stupidity of our "leaders"
<kinema> no clue.
<pointwood> you're not alone...
<pointwood> we got clueless leaders here as well
<kinema> but do yours go arround starting war after war?
<pointwood> nope, but we are also a little country with <6 mill. people, so starting a war would be quite stupid :)
<kinema> good point.
<dhq> hey all .,how do i upgrade k3b
<kinema> apt-get upgrade
<pointwood> we did manage to get much of the muslim world very agry at us recently though :p
<kinema> forgot about that little incident
<zblach_> that was fun. i remember writing an essay on that
<zblach_> took quite a bit of heat from that
<zblach_> printed up the offending photo, and handed it out to people, just to show what the big deal was
<gan|y|med> ok, is there a downgrade for ksynaptics? so that i can use 0.14.3 of the synaptics driver...?
<pointwood> zblach_: hehe, nice
<pointwood> many people, including bill clinton, misunderstood the issue...sadly
<zblach_> pointwood: town break down as follows. 300k people. 1.6k  (inc. me jews) 60k ex-pat lebanese
<dhq> the moment i start to burn a dvd in k3b   ,, the moment i burn either k3d crashes or inputoutput error
<pointwood> what town is that?
<zblach_> windsor. we're just outside detroit, cross the canadian boarder
<pointwood> k
<pointwood> well, the problem was that the pictures most of the arabic world got worked up over, wasn't pictures that the newspaper posted
<zblach_> that, and people automatically assumed the worse
<pointwood> it was a bunch of imams (correct term?) from denmark that travelled the arabic countries, showed - some of the pics they showed, were much much worse than the pics in the newspaper
<zblach_> a single imam, from my research, and outrage only began months later
<pointwood> it wasn't a single imam
<pointwood> they were a group
<malice> !supported
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supported - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zblach_> right, i'm out. g'morning
<malice> anyone else know fo another site that would give me a list of supported wireless cards? the one from kubuntu is down.
<kinema> seattlewireless
<pointwood> a funny sidenote is the recent crisis in lebanon - one of the imams actually got evacuated from there and came back home to denmark. A newspaper (one of the "sensation" ones) posted a picture of him in the airport on their frontpage with the text "is Denmark good enough now?" or something like that :)
<malice> I am looking for a card for the laptop
<lupine_85> it's not called "the sun", or "the daily mail", is it?
<malice> right now the one I have does not work
<lupine_85> wireless LAN? pci/usb/PCMCIA?
<kinema> malice: http://www.seattlewireless.net/HardwareComparison
<pointwood> lupine_85: no, but it is similar
<Nekrosith> hi there
<malice> pcmciat
<Nekrosith> Hey, could anyone help me??
<pointwood> lupine_85: I'm danish, it's the danish equivalent
<kinema> Nekrosith: what do you need?
<lupine_85> ah :)
<Naosz> dont know if this is the correct place to debate the rights and wrongs of the danish newspapers offending the muslim world and getting more than they expected
<lupine_85> course it is :)
<Nekrosith> I want to install kubuntu, I've alreadyask for the discs, but
<Nekrosith> I need to know if my laptop is compatible with kubuntu
<Nekrosith> it's a packard bell easynote v7900
<Nekrosith> centrino duo processor
<malice> lupin_85 the site shows me cards but it only says linux I need to know if it is supported for Kumbuntu
<malice> kubuntu even
<lupine_85> should be fine
<Naosz> kubuntu supports my brand new mobile... that was a surprise for me, talk about plug and play :o
<malice> No, the one I have now has a orinoco chip set and it does not work I tried everything
<malice> unless one of you know how to use kismet?
<malice> I ran that after install and it showed my card and my signal
<malice> but I did not know what to do after that
<malice> I took it as kismet would link me up
<malice> it just shows me the connections
<octan> hi all
<lupine_85> never used it, but I'd imagine you have to select one of the networks and press "connect"
<lupine_85> ..or something
<lupine_85> since you can see the networks, the card is working
<octan> im woundering,, is ther a app that removes double lines from a file.. i mean clone lines.. etc is a file has text1 on several lines.. it should remove it so only 1 text1 is in the file
<lupine_85> sed?
<octan> awk :P
<lupine_85> or you could write a quick parser, to run through each line and compare it with the preceeding one
<malice> no, this is all out of konsole there is not an option to connect
<lupine_85> easy to do with bash
<lupine_85> malice: man iwconfig then?
<octan> i was more thinking of a c|c++ app..
<malice> its there
<lupine_85> man kismet, even
<lupine_85> octan: none that I could think of off-hand. It's a pretty trivial thing
<lupine_85> if you want I can knock you one up in lazarus
<lupine_85> but it'll have to wait 'cos I'm just off to the shop
<octan> lupine_85, lazarus?
<octan> lupine_85, whats lazarus?
<lupine_85> Object Pascal IDE
<lupine_85> http://lazarus.freepascal.org
<lupine_85> bit like Delphi
<Nekrosith> anyone knows about compatibility betwen kubuntu and a packard bell easynote v7900??
<kinema> Nekrosith: not a clue.  try booting the live cd and see what happens.
<Nekrosith> ok, thanks
<octan> lupine_85, isnt pascal old :P i tought no one was writing stuff in it anymore..
<lupine_85> pascal is about as old as c
<Nekrosith> by the way, the new Kubuntu includes Xgl or not yet??
<lupine_85> not as popular, but faster and just as flexible
<lupine_85> Delphi was the best IDE available for windows
<kinema> Nekrosith: no but hold on a sec...
<Nekrosith> ok
<lupine_85> and Borland's C++ compiler used a lot of Delphi code ;)
<lupine_85> (it was faster)
<octan> lupine_85, oki :) im just staring to learn c++
<lupine_85> well, replace { and } with begin and end, and you're almost there
<octan> hehe
<lupine_85> the object-orientated framework also makes more sense
<kinema> Nekrosith: take a look at http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1000081
<CVirus> ROFL
<lupine_85> IMO
<Nekrosith> ok, thanks
<lupine_85> download the .rpm files, turn the packages into .debs (alien) and have a play
<lupine_85> the major advantage is that GUIs are really, really, really easy
<Nekrosith> Kinema, thanks, gtg
<Nekrosith> Bye folks
* lupine_85 is now off to the shop
<kinema> lupine_85: in lazarus?
<lupine_85> yes
<kinema> i'll have to check it out sometime
<lupine_85> even better, native win32, qt and gnome apps are just a recompile away
<lupine_85> MacOS X as well
<kinema> qt?
<octan> lupine_85, you if you write stuff in that lazarus thers no need for porting if you need to run it on other platforms?
<octan> just compli and run it?
<kinema> I wonder why Lazarus hasn't gotten more press..
<pointwood> what email client do people use? kmail? I've seem to recall it having issues in regards to imap, but maybe those issues are solved?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thundrebird, now and then sylpheed
<phreakys> hi
<pointwood> I use thunderbird as well, but was considering using kmail
<dhq> need help to burn a dvd
<phreakys> does anyone know how to remove the windowbar of xglx(compiz) before kde booted up? now i have to manually hide it every time. not a nice sight
<lupine_85> octan: pretty much
<lupine_85> there are some OS-specific units (h file equivs), but you can usually avoid them
<dhq> i am having problems with k3b and gnomebaker to burn a dvd-r  inputoutput error
<phreakys> hm, some weird message from glxgears :S
<phreakys> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<phreakys> i get this alot. anyone knows what the problem is?
<lupine_85> have you got DRI loaded?
<lupine_85> (e.g. LoadModule "dri" in xorg.conf)
<baldi> configure: error: "Could not find gtk-config. gtk-dev must be installed." <-- i don't know how i get gtk-dev :/
<phreakys> yes
<phreakys> dri is being loaded. isn't that normal for ati?
<spring_> hi, i have used vmware to run a server, and also run ftp server on kubuntu, now what's the command format used to connect to ftp server from my vmware???
<spring_> i have tried many formats like 'ftp localhost' , ... no avail
<spring_> i got connection refused when i try 'ftp localhost'
<dhq> Hawkwind: plz help me with dvd-r burning
<phreakys> doesnt vmware use a virtual network adapter?
<phreakys> may be easier just to install kubuntu out of the box, without vmware :-0
<phreakys> :_)
<spring_> ohh so i got to find address of those adapter 1st, i assume
<phreakys> maybe
<phreakys> hm, something is wrong about my videosettings ;(
<spring_> well i can connect to  ftp server on kubuntu using filezilla in vmware winxp with address like 192.168.1.3 but how do i do the same thing in console from another vmware knoppix server
<spring_> ftp 192.... simply doesn't work
<phreakys> dunno
<spring_> doh
<phreakys> seems like a complicated configuration
<phreakys> so weird
<phreakys> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". + direct rendering: no and i get 6000 fps in glxgears still
<phreakys> (compiz xgl loaded)
<lupine_85> 6K fps isn't all that much on glxgears
<spring_> hi how do i create a ftp server name for kubuntu so i connect to that ftp server using the created name within vmware linux server in console???
<phreakys> no ok, but i dont understand why it has still this fps and saying the drivers are down
<phreakys> xgl is working fine
<lupine_85> but is the dri module loaded?
<phreakys> no ;(
<phreakys> its in xorg.conf
<phreakys> but somehow it doesnt load
<lupine_85> error messages in log?
<phreakys> i noticed glcore is not loaded
<phreakys> ehm, where is the log located?
<lupine_85>  /var/log
<lupine_85> progrably Xorg.0.log
<phreakys> ah yes
<alex_> hi@all
<spring_> just a silly question, did anyone try to  manage a server thru gui ftp, say browser?? since i am bad in vi or emac, i plan to manipulate server with no gui thru browser connected to it thru ftp
<phreakys> alot of mumbojumbo in Xorg.0.log, but i cant see anything wrong
<phreakys> spring, why dont you use a windows ftp server?
<spring_> i am not going to use windows
* atidem is back
<phreakys> but why vmware then?
<spring_> to run virtual server for project management, everyone pc in the LAN can access it
<spring_> also don't need to buy another machine
<rod> helloo ... my xorg server or config seems to have got screwed up, during a recent system update ... i can't get X to start, with any of nvidia, fbdev or vga drivers ... any idea's whta might have happened or how i can fix it
<atidem> rod: it's a bug
<atidem> search on launchpad.net
<rod> atidem: a known bug ? ... thanks, i'll look it up
<larson9999> what a day!
<zolmo> tell me all about it
<ThomasI> Hi, it seems to me that the KDE session restore does not start the programs with the same paramters they were originally started, any way to change this behavior?
<Pizzak_> how I can remove a ban with konversation?
<lupine_85> they're listed in settings
<lupine_85> so delete from there
<larson9999> i wake up, breathe in this wonder thing called air, and i can't help but think it's gonna be another great day.
<kutan> Anyone awake?
<kutan> 247 other people and not one person on. o_o
<kutan> well... 246 cause of the bot..
<kutan> Well when someone sees this message I'd love some help, I keep getting this reoccuring problem
<rod> hi kutan ... i'm awake, trying to ressurect my old kubu install ... don;t spose you are an xorg guru ?
<kutan> ..oh
<kutan> xorg? no o_o
<rod> gack ... i cannot get X to start and am hopless with just term's
<larson9999> i'm awake but i'm just listening to numa numa
<kutan> Well...
<kutan> Whenever I try to install something...
<kutan> ANYTHING by myself if I can't use the package manager
<kutan> in console it'll tell me this
<kutan> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<kutan> See `config.log' for more details.
<rod> do you have gcc installed ?
<kutan> Hell if I know
<larson9999> kutan what do you type to install something?
<kutan> well in this case I'm using wineinstaller so I use uhhh
<kutan> sh wineinstall
<kutan> and of course the sudo prefix if I need it >_>
<rod> sounds like the installer migth need a c compiler ?
<kutan> Where can I find a c compiler... besides google...
<kutan> I mean like is there one specific one that's top of the line that I should get?
<rod> type gcc into adept search
<kutan> k
<kutan> It says it's installed
<rod> ah ... try    gcc -v      ib the command line
<kutan> k
<kutan> wineinstall: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<rod> what did you type ?
<kutan> er.. "gcc -v wineinstall"?
<rod> ah, leave out the wineinstall ... i was just cheking that gcc was installed ok
<kutan> oh
<kutan> yeah well I also tried without wineinstall, a whole bunch of text came up
<rod> sounds about right ... i'm stumped
<kutan> I also tried "Building the Wine Package from Source using APT"
<slougi> what's wrong with the wine binaries?
<kutan> It was fine when I created the package but when I typed in "dpkg -i wine*.deb" to install it... hold on
<kutan> it said
<kutan> Build command 'cd wine-0.9.20~winehq0~ubuntu~6.06 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed.
<kutan> E: Child process failed
<slougi> kutan: have you tried the ./configure, make approach?
<kutan> Yep
<kutan> Fails all the time too
<kutan> the ./configure doesn't work
<slougi> kutan: it complains about the C compiler?
<kutan> Hold on I'll try ./configure on something and get the log
<larson9999> why are you installing wine that way anyway?  the newest version is in the repositories
<larson9999> unless they just put out a new one
<kutan> It doesn't show up in the repositories for me
<larson9999> oh at least in one i have
<kutan> even after adding the URLs
<octan> update
<larson9999> kutan lemme see what repo i added for that
<slougi> kutan: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<larson9999> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<larson9999> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<kutan> slougi I already tried everything on that list but failed all and larson I tried that one AND the the breezy
<larson9999> kutan those seem to get the new version pretty quick.  the download slougi gave works, too.
<larson9999> kutan you running breezy?
<kutan> Don't think so
<kutan> Also
<kutan> I just typed in wine in the adept manager and it came up with winelib
<kutan> er libwine
<kutan> is that it? o_O
<larson9999> kutan what happens when you try to install with those repos or the link from slougi?
<rod> can i tell xserver to ignore my nvidia card somehow ... is that what fbdev is all about ?
<rod> or vga ?
<slougi> rod: no, fbdev just basically gives you a console with higher resolution and ability to display graphics
<kutan> Hmmmm hold on larson
<slougi> rod: why do you want to ignore the nvidia card?
<lambengolmor> sorry, does anyone know how to make skippy work?
<rod> slougi: i can't get X to start ... i think some package got updated without me paying attention, but when i re-booted a day or so ago, X refuses to start :(
<rod> i talking now from another kubu install on a separate partition, but i'd *love* to get the other going again ... it's got oddles of updates + personal consfigs etc
<Bizzeh> hey, how would i get a root console in kubuntu so i dont have to type sudo before every single line?
<duncan_> Hi guys
<kutan> larson9999 I tried all of the methods in the link from slougi but none of them work
<xyus> how can I register my nickname
<xyus> ?
<slougi> rod: maybe you were bit by the xorg bug... just try a apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and starting X again
<larson9999> kutan 'none of them work' doesn't help.  what happens? error messages etc
<rod> i don;t need h/w accelleration, just a gui desktop ... i also tried re-installing the nvidia packages + the linux-restricted-modules, but i can't see what's wrong :(
<slougi> rod try updating the system, there was a major bug in a recent xorg update
<slougi> xyus: register on freenode?
<kutan> Hmmmm larson can you PM me so I can paste the errors without people getting angry? =\
<rod> slougi: ah thank you ... i don't know apt-get at all being spoilt by adept ... i'll give it a shot :)
<slougi> no worries ;)
<slougi> kutan: just paste it here: http://pastebin.com/
<kutan> ah okay hold on then
<slougi> brb
<rod> well, here goes ... back soon ;)
<xyus> guys help me
<xyus> xD
<larson9999> slougi rod might not have security enabled, too.  that's a common issue now.
<slougi> larson9999: ah, dammit. didn't even consider that
<slougi> xyus: where do you want to register your nick?
<larson9999> slougi i only thought of it because i forgot on 2 different installs
<os2mac> Hi everyone
<slougi> hullo
<larson9999> i'll be danged, wine popped another one out.  i think there is a new version every 4 minutes
<xyus> slougi
<xyus> I just wann register it
<kutan> http://pastebin.com/777154 Those are 2 of the different methods
<xyus> so I can do DCC convers
<slougi> xyus: /msg nickserv help
<xyus> REGISTER
<slougi> kutan: are you sure you added the repositories? try this command: grep wine /etc/apt/sources.list and see if it prints out the repos
<larson9999> kutan: you must have put those in sources.list or not have done 'sudo apt-get update'  otherwise apt-get would give you a message saying wine is already at the newest version or it would install it.
<xyus> yope
<larson9999> kutan: you must NOT have put those in sources.list
<phreakys> hm, how would i get access to all directories from konqueror?
<slougi> xyus: you must msg nickserv the commands
<xyus> yeah
<phreakys> i mean, write access
<xyus> I got it
<xyus> xD
<slougi> larson9999: huh? of course he has to add the wine repos
<larson9999> slougi: i meant he must not have already added them or didn't do the update.  otherwise wine would either install or give a message saying it's ready at the newest version
<kutan> larson9999 I have it in my sources.list
<slougi> phreakys: not generally advisable, but you could for example run `kdesu konqueror`
<slougi> kutan: did you run apt-get update ?
<pascal> Suddenly now when I start dapper it just gives me an error message that it's not possible to mount the hardrive... It works fine with edgy that is installed on the same Hd
<kutan> Yep
<slougi> and it gave no errors?
<pascal> Does anybody have any idea about what this is?
<kutan> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<kutan> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<kutan> that's all the errors
<slougi> ah, are you running a 64-bit system?
<larson9999> lol
<larson9999> dang
<kutan> 32 I think?
<larson9999> slougi got to ask that sooner
<slougi> :P
<slougi> kutan: what does uname -a print?
<kutan> Linux kutan-desktop 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<slougi> yup that's a 64-bit system
<larson9999> oh boy
<kutan> oh boy what? o_o;
<slougi> I am not sure wine even works on 64-bit systems
<slougi> last I looked into it there were lots of issues
<larson9999> slougi: i don't think so but i maybe would have missed that since i don't run 64bit
<kutan> ._. I guess 64 isn't common?
<pascal> What can I do when it's not possible to mount the /root  and other things.. It seems like it cant find the harddrive after choosing dapper
<larson9999> i did find a site that looks like it addresses all the things i'd need to give it a try but haven't yet
<slougi> kutan: it is the future, I have a amd64 processor myself, but run 32-bit linux cause of little issues like with the flash plugin, etc.
<kutan> wait... I can go 32 bit?
<kutan> I thought I had to go 64 -_-
<larson9999> kutan: yeah
<Bizzeh> why care about flash?
<Bizzeh> its crap anyway
<kutan> time to reinstall kubuntu ._.
<slougi> pascal: there's lots of stuff to check... first, you could check that the kernel is passed the right parameters by grub
<slougi> Bizzeh: well, I happen to think it's a pretty essential plugin
<kutan> It is...
<pascal> thats in the menu.lst right?
<Bizzeh> for viewing overbloated sites that have use more bandwidth than they need?
<slougi> pascal: yup, you can also check on boot by selecting the dapper entry and pressing e
<slougi> Bizzeh: amongst other things, yes
<pascal> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<Bizzeh> flash is one of the worst things to ever happen to the internet
<kutan> Can I change to 32 bit without entirely reinstalling linux...? :(
<larson9999> i use flash a lot.  ebay for instance
<slougi> kutan: I am not certain :/
<Bizzeh> no, to go from 64bit to 32bit, you need a full reinstall
<Bizzeh> why would you use flash on ebay?
<pascal> slougi doesn't that look pretty sane?
<slougi> pascal: yes it does
<larson9999> kutan you can run 32 bit apps in the 64 bit world but i haven't done it and i'd recommend you reinstall the 32bit for now
<slougi> pascal: do you have the exact error message?
<kutan> Alright I guess it's time to get to work on that
<slougi> yeah a 32-bit chroot is possible but it generally doesn't work all that well
<pascal> then I have to reboot.  just wait
<kutan> I'll be back when it's done :D
<kutan> See yas
<slougi> have fun :)
<alex_one> please help me how to install a "s3 savage4" videocard on kubuntu??????????????????? and how to use tv out??? have a celeron cpu 500mHz & 768mb ram
<alex_one> hello?
<slougi> hi
<slougi> alex_one: what exactly is the problem?
<alex_one> when i start a open gl screensaver my monitor is black
<alex_one> & icant use the tv out
<charlie5> slougi: :) ... :) ... :)
* charlie5 aka rod
<slougi> charlie5: hi again :p
<slougi> alex_one: for tv-out the easiest way is to install a program called s3switch
<charlie5> thanks, the apt-get update & upgrade fethced the new xorg core pkg and all is now well
<slougi> alex_one: you can then select to output for example to lcd and tv like so: s3switch lcd tv
<alex_one> how "apt-get install s3switch" ?
<slougi> charlie5: glad it worked :)
<slougi> alex_one: yes
<charlie5> slougi: phew !!! me too ;) ... cheers
<slougi> alex_one: as to opengl, can you paste the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log to http://rafb.net/paste/ ?
<slougi> charlie5: no problem
<pascal> back
<slougi> pascal: so what did it say?
<kenneth_> #linux.be
<pascal> So the error message that I'm recieving is: "mount: mounting /dev/hda1 on /root failed: no such file or directory"
<slougi> uh hold on, shouldn't it be mounting to / and not to /root ?
<pascal> What I would like to try is to use the UUID instead of /dev/hda1 like in edgy
<slougi> ah no, forget that
<alex_one> what language c++?
<slougi> alex_one: it doesn't really matter
<pascal> but... I dont know how to find the UUID of hda1
<pascal> Do you have any idea?
<alex_one> http://rafb.net/paste/results/b20Otp56.html
<slougi> pascal: well you could give a try, you could also try booting the edgy kernel into dapper and see if that works
<slougi> give it a try*
<slougi> pascal: nope, sorry
<pascal> hmm. I'll try
<kenneth_> does someone know how to run a pinnacle pctv card on kubuntu?
<pascal> but first to google UUID ;-)
<slougi> alex_one: hmm it's disabling direct rendering (ie 3d acceleration) for some reason, can you paste also /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<slougi> pascal: good luck :)
<alex_one> yes one min
<larson9999> i just spent a day of heck trying to get a tv tuner working.  had problems in linux and windows.
<kenneth_> i tried evry program from adept
<zblach> hey, um, how can I automatically start xbindkeys on boot:
<zblach> ?
<alex_one> http://rafb.net/paste/results/D59jZk49.html
<ubuntu_> hallo together w[nsche euche einen angehnemen sonntag und hierbei wieder mal eine schnelle frage wie mounte ich meine hd von der live cd kubuntu aus_
<erov> nein
<slougi> alex_one: try editing xorg.conf and adding one line: Load "dri" in Section "Module"
<slougi> and starting X again
<nicola> sorry I need help
<nicola> I tried to install java
<nicola> but when it asks for licence ageement
<ubuntu_> wenn ich sie mittelsd gui mounten m;chte kommt diese fehlermeldung
<ubuntu_> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ubuntu_> Please check that the device is plugged correctly.
<nicola> I can't agree
<Jucato> nicola: did you use Adept when trying to install Java?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nicola> Jucato: yes
<slougi> ubuntu_: mount /dev/hdxy /foo sollte funktionieren? einfach x and y mit den richtigen variablen ersetzen, und ntrlich irgendwo mounten wo es sinn macht
<kutan> I'm about to sound really stupid.
<Jucato> nicola: ok, try this. Launch Konsole and type this in: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ubuntu_> ohhh thx mann i dident see it i just started the chat
<alex_one> and where to additing it on the and befor endsection
<alex_one> ??
<slougi> alex_one: where all the other Load "something" lines are, the position in the list is not important
<nicola> Jucato: it says an other program is performing installation so it can't do anything
<alex_one> ok
<Jucato> nicola: is Adept still open?
<nicola> Jucato: no
<Jucato> nicola: hmm.... ok try typing "sudo killall adept" first then "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<alex_one> i saved it
<slougi> nicola: adept probably crashed in some way... kill the adept process first
<alex_one> how to enable tv out
<alex_one> ???
<slougi> alex_one: with s3switch, like I said above
<alex_one> i have installed it but cant choose it in the system preferences
<nicola> Jucato: ok, now
<nicola> Jucato: ?
<slougi> it's a command line tool, you have to run it from a terminal
<Jucato> nicola: "sudo dpkg --configure -a" it should continue where the installation stopped
<nicola> Jucato:
<nicola> nicola@Elros:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nicola> nicola@Elros:~$
<nicola> Jucato: is it supposed to be ok?
<alex_one> root@yo:~# s3switch; Devices attached:  CRT TV; Devices active:    CRT; Current TV format is NTSC-J
<Jucato> nicola: hmm.. try installing Java again, this time in the command line: "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin"
<slougi> alex_one: good, now run "s3switch crt tv", you might need to lower the resolution to 800x600 or 640x480 for it to work properly, but you can do that afterwards
<nicola> Jucato: ok thanks it seems be working now
<alex_one> ok thank
<slougi> no problem
<alex_one> you have help me much
<slougi> be warned though that there are issues with savage cards and video on the tv-out, I am actually currently looking through the code in an attempt to fix this
* atidem is away
<dusty_> Hey guys how can I change the default browser to Firefox from konqueror so that when I click links it goes straight to firefox?
<lupine_85> control panel kde settings
<dusty_> thankyou
<Jucato> dusty_: in System Settings > KDE Components > Default Applications
<matthewf> hi all
<Jucato> hi
<theprofessional> any help need
<dinwath> hithere
<matthewf> im impressed with kubuntu, its a little slow on the system i got it installed on (a VIA epia) but everything seems to be working now as it should after an hour of post install tweaking
<dinwath> i've got a little problem with a wiFi USB dongle
<dinwath> antone can help?
<dinwath> *anyone
<Jucato> matthewf:  good for you! 
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!
<krizzer> when i mount a partition and i try to view it is says You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "multi"., how do i view it
<theprofessional> i have use wifi usb dongle but google will help
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
* Hobbsee notes that kio* isnt being quite so
<Hobbsee> wait, `cut that
* Hobbsee goes off to shoot whatever is borking her sound
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato hides for cover as Hobbsee prepares to shoot something...
<Jucato> I don't want to be whatever it is that's borking your sound...
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it started randomly borking when i reinstaled a while ago
<Hobbsee> iv'e never found out what the problem is
<Jucato> whoa...
<Jucato> and what would you mean by "borking"?
<Hobbsee> changing pitch at random, scrambling the music
<Jucato> oh
<matthewf> i did an update in synaptic that downloaded new xorg core.. i take it that sort of thing is automagicly installed
<theprofessional> what is this borking shit
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* Jucato notes, "not my rules"
<Hobbsee> woo!  and now i've really killed it!
<Jucato> rawr!! you didn't intend to kill it when you shot it? ehehe
<dusty_> Hey guys I have a wierd problem with my sound in kubuntu.  Every time I try to play music and then a system sound is invoked, e.g. click and app or opening an app, whatever it plays over my music and makes it mess up (like repeats itself, sounds awfull) its kind of stopping me from using sound in KDE, are there any fixes for this?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i didnt intend to kill it *quite* like that
<Jucato> haha
<Hobbsee> HAH!
<theprofessional> any one know about adsl+ top speed is
* Hobbsee wonders if that's the same problem.
<Hobbsee> dusty_: what are you using for your sound?  autodetect?  (in system settings)
<dusty_> Not sure it worked out of the box..
<longbean> dusty_: if you just want to stop system notification sounds from playing then it's just a matter of turning them off in the control panel
<dusty_> well no, I want it to work correctly..
<longbean> or is it "system settings" rather than "control panel" in the default kubuntu install?
<dusty_> system settings..
<dusty_> But I would rather it worked right.
<longbean> there's a subsection called "skip prevention" in there which may or may not help you
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Jucato> hi soulrider
<soulrider> hi Jucato
* Hobbsee notes that that *isnt* the correct way to fix a system.
<ravenous> can konversation do fake trans/translucency?
<lupine_85> don't think so
<ravenous> k couldnt find it either just checking
<lupine_85> there's a background image option... I bet it won't take alpha the way you want it to, though
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i think i tried a very bad idea...
<Jucato> whoa.... what did you do?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: removed /tmp
<Jucato>  O_o
<lupine_85> cor :)
<lupine_85> quick, add it again
<lupine_85> (a load of lock and socket files are stupidly placed there)
<Hobbsee> and now i cant get kdm to log me in
<Hobbsee> indeed
<cucciola_azzurra> ciao ragazzi
<cucciola_azzurra> ho un piccolo problema
<cucciola_azzurra> chi mi pu aiutare?
<aliasfred> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lupine_85> reboot and select recovery mode
<Kutan> Hey uhm, I just decided instead of reinstalling 32-bit linux over the 64, I'm gonna format my harddrive and completely get rid of windows too but I have a question
<lupine_85> that "should" work
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: i'm hoping not to have to do that...
<lupine_85> ctrl+alt+f1
<lupine_85> try logging in there
<Kutan> Do I have to download a different version of kubuntu to switch to 32 bit?
<lupine_85> you'd think they (the software developers) would use /var/lock instead...
<Kutan> Because I downloaded the one for a 64-bit pc
<fdoving> Kutan: yes.
<lupine_85> Kutan: yes
<lupine_85> snap
<lupine_85> www.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> lupine_85: how do you think i'm on irc :P
<lupine_85> in that case, just recreate the /tmp directory
<_bbeck> I compiled Kopete 0.12.2, and everything seemed to go alright, but before I run make install I just wanted to make certain it worked.  So I run ./kopete, and everything looks alright until I try to go online or configure it.  Then I get the error "KCrash: Application 'lt-kopete' crashing..." has anyone seen this error?  Thanks.
<Hobbsee> yeah, did that
<Hobbsee> _bbeck: why did you try to compile it?
<lupine_85> make it look like this:- drwxrwxrwt  11 root root  4096 2006-08-27 15:30 tmp
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: has packages for dapper, it's already in breezy
<Kutan> Well I don't have a problem redownloading kubuntu :D Last time I got like 1.3 megs a second on my download
<_bbeck> I'm running Brezzy, and the version is fairly old. (0.11.1 I think)
<Hobbsee> _bbeck: er..well..breezy...yeah, well
<lupine_85>  (sudo chmod -R 777 /tmp , I think)
<lupine_85> the problem is likely that kdm can't create the files it needs to, because it's ?not running as root?
<lupine_85> not sure about that last part, but it'll be something like that
<berkes> does anyone know a trick for konqueror to let it start with another (clean) session?
<ketsugi> KDE4 is unlikely to make it into Edgy, right?
<LeeJunFan> ketsugi: yes, it will not.
<lupine_85> mm, everything in /tmp is user
<ketsugi> Thanks
<Jucato> ketsugi: nope
* lupine_85 sulks
<LeeJunFan> ketsugi: there isn't even a solid release date for kde4 yet.
<berkes> LeeJunFan: you mean that it cannot be done?
<LeeJunFan> kde4 probably won't even be in Beta in 2 months when edgy is released.
<Jucato> berkes: what do you mean by "clean session"?
<Jucato> KDE 4 first tech preview, unusable except for developers, is scheduled to be released in October. same month that Edgy will be released. So it really won't make it
<Dr_Willis> unless they push back edgy.. :) but even then. that would be a rush job.
<berkes> Jucato: a session that has new cookies.
<cucciola_azzurra> ciao
* Dr_Willis goes back to TRYING to compile matchbox from cvs
<cucciola_azzurra> #ubuntu_ita
<lupine_85> delete some cookies? Create a new user and run konq. as it?
<cucciola_azzurra> #ubuntu-ita
<aliasfred> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> berkes: you can delete some or all cookies. but all instances of Konqueror use the same cookies
<aliasfred> cucciola_azzurra: no ita for all i know. more -it
<Zamboulie> my keyboard wasn't detected
<lupine_85> surely the cookies are stored in ./konqueror ?
<Zamboulie> on some games it doesn't work
<Jucato> he can manually delete cookies one by one or by group in Konqueror's Settings
<isos> Hi Guys
<isos> does any body know how to define the bluetooth of my laptop?
<Zamboulie> my brother is tying to play runescape and he can't type for some reason
<Zamboulie> is this a problem with rune or what
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Dr_Willis> isos,  i fired up the package manager and installed the various bluetooth packages.. then i think i manually edited the bluetooth pin file in /etc/SOMEWHERE :P
<berkes> Jucato: okay. then what I want is not possible.
<Dr_Willis> isos,  then ran that kbluetooth program
<Jucato> berkes: probably. I'm not totally sure, though.
<isos> aha ... thanks but didn't get what can I do
<Dr_Willis> Huh?
<berkes> Jucato: what I try to achieve is to be both logged in /and/ not logged in on one desktop. I now use Firefox and Konq to achieve the same
<Jucato> I'm not sure if each Konqueror profile have their own cookies, but I'm guessing they're using the same set of cookies
<berkes> Jucato: afaiks profiles share sessions/cookies
<isos> I am trying to define it from kmenu - > System settings and when I hit bluetooth it prompts this error:  DCOP error when calling services()
<isos> Hello
<isos> I can't find the kbluetooth program
<Jucato> strange.. Amarok says it "Could not read Audio CD" but Kaffeine and KsCD can play it fine
<Jucato> whoa! since when did Kubuntu not require right-clicking on the CD icon to eject?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: for ages....
<Jucato> scratch that, it only plays in Kaffeine...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: really? I never noticed that... before it would never eject unless I right-click on it...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: dodgy config setting or something then.  *shrug*
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I think it's the *shrug* that's causing the problem 
<glj12> anyone here good with sound issues
<glj12> no one here has ever been able to resolve my completely awesome problem
<Jucato> the topic of the hour seems to be aobut sounds...
<glj12> ohrly
<glj12> must be my lucky day
<Hobbsee> glj12: crimsun is
* Hobbsee notes that her sound is working now :P
<glj12> sweet
* lupine_85 listens to some mp3s
<glj12> so crimsun is a sound guru?
* glj12 wants to listens to mp3s....
* glj12 makes a quick glance at lupine_85
<lupine_85>  Hobbsee: did you manage to get logged back in?
<lupine_85> glj12: I can do simple stuff
<lupine_85> what's broken?
<glj12> my sound
<glj12> :P
<lupine_85> :p
<glj12> system sound, etc
<lupine_85> so no sound at all?
<glj12> right
<glj12> and it recognizes my driver with no errors
<glj12> and my sound is turned all the way up
<glj12> master and all
<trappist> glj12: which driver would that be
<lupine_85> using the alsamixer ?
<glj12> and i know that the speakers do work, laptop is new, and played in windows
<lupine_85> the arts control?
<glj12> yes, alsa
* lupine_85 has about 4 different volume controls
<glj12> um... via's driver? idk
<lupine_85> is it a 5-channel sound card?
<trappist> glj12: 'pcm' is an often-overlooked volume control.  turn that up?
<glj12> its on a laptop, so i would asume any new laptop would have that
<glj12> i tuened up everything i could find =/
<glj12> arg, and now my icon is gone
<glj12> :(
<glj12> nvm
<glj12> VIA 8237 is the sound
<lupine_85> what I'd do, in order... first, the test system: disable arts, get xmms installled and using the ALSA plugin, and playing a .ogg (or something) over and over..
<glj12> its onboard, obviously
<lupine_85> they work in ubuntu. I've got one
<glj12> whats arts
<lupine_85> (using a c-media, but I've had it working on numerous linux systems)
<glj12> and how do i disable it
<lupine_85> artsd - lets your system play more than one sound at a time
<lupine_85> System Settings->Sound
<glj12> oh, alright
<glj12> and then?
<lupine_85> Untick "Enable the dound system"
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee (didn't even notice you leave...)
<glj12> ok
<lupine_85> erm, sound
<glj12> k, gettin there
<Hobbsee_> Jucato: maybe because i didnt?
<Hobbsee_> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Hobbsee_> oops
<Jucato> oh...
<glj12> lupine_85: i dont see where you untick that
<Jucato> darn! I missed the "_" in your name ehehe
<lupine_85> "Sound system" left icon; "General" tab; first item
<glj12> rofl
<lupine_85> right above "networked sound"
<glj12> that was really bad on my part
<glj12> sorry
<glj12> >.<
<glj12> anyway, i unticked that
<glj12> then what did you say?
<lupine_85> install xmms
<lupine_85> it's ideal for testing purposes
<glj12> k, rgr that
<kristina> what to do
* atidem is back
<kristina> root@russia:~# apt-get upgrade
<kristina> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<kristina> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
<kristina> Sie mchten wahrscheinlich apt-get -f install aufrufen, um dies zu korrigieren.
<kristina> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<kristina>   vdrift: Hngt ab: libopenal0 ist aber nicht installiert
<kristina>           Hngt ab: vdrift-data (= 2006-02-21-1ubuntu1) ist aber nicht installierbar
<kristina> E: Nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten. Versuchen Sie, -f zu benutzen.
<kristina> root@russia:~#
<Jucato> kristina:  please use pastebin
<lupine_85> in it's preferences setting, you want to make sure it's using the "ALSA" output plugin
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<glj12> lupine_85: ...downloading
<kristina> sry
<lupine_85>  kristina: #ubuntu-de ?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<glj12> ok, i got it
<DeeTahPanLtah> i've totally messed up kde settings. how do i reset them,without removing all of ~/ files?
<kristina> thanks
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: which settings in particular?
<lupine_85> ok, so make sure it's on ALSA and get a song playing over and over
<DeeTahPanLtah> Jucato: no windows borders and kdialog crashes...
<glj12> lupine_85: what does the play over and over do?
<DeeTahPanLtah> Jucato: or,atm it doesn't even crash,though there are no window borders
<lupine_85> makes sure that there's always sound going to the soundcard
<glj12> lupine_85: and does it have to be .ogg >.< ?
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: for the window borders, try choosing a new window decoration
<lupine_85> so that you can hear if it's working
<glj12> ogg only?
<lupine_85> ogg is better-supported. If you've got mp3 codcs in for certain, use one of those
<glj12> ok, i'l use an mp3
* lupine_85 remembers debugging a sound system for 2 days before realising he didn't have the right codecs installed ;)
<glj12> lol
<glj12> i didnt install anything
* Jucato takes a quick glance at lupine_85... and raises his eyebrow...
<glj12> it auto-recognized em
<glj12> ok, an mp3 is playing
* lupine_85 glances back at Jucato and raises the opposite eyebrow
<glj12> no sound though
<Jucato> lol
<glj12> now what?
<lupine_85> ok, start with the simple stuff ;)
<DeeTahPanLtah> errr
<DeeTahPanLtah> after installing xgl thingies
* Jucato remembers his sister panicking about no sounds even when the speakers were on, only realizing later that it was not connected to the computer...
<DeeTahPanLtah> i've lost window borders in every particular user's settings
<DeeTahPanLtah> how do i fix this?
<lupine_85> open up alsamixer and make sure that all the volume controls are on max and unmuted; remember to scroll right for any extras; and toggle any other switches you come across
<DeeTahPanLtah> i mean,borders,with _,square and X buttons...
<glj12> lupine_85: k, did that
<lupine_85> there are some really strange controls that I don't have a clue about, but control whether you get sound or not
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: so you're using XGL right now? I'm afraid I won't be much help in that area...
<glj12>  turned em all up, and green light on all of em
<kristina> nobody helps me
<lupine_85> including things like IEC958 (if you have it?)
<kristina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21798
<DeeTahPanLtah> Jucato: yeah,i did
<glj12> let me check that
<glj12> yeah, i have it
<glj12> i turned it up ALL the way
<lupine_85> next step is the wires :). Unplug and plug into every sound slot you've got; linux sometimes sends sound to the strangest places
<glj12> lol, laptop
<lupine_85> so just the one hole?
<Jucato> kristina: is this German? did you try going to #ubuntu-de ?
<glj12> 2 holes
<Jucato> I mean #kubuntu-de ?
<glj12> one for the mic, and one for the headphones
<DeeTahPanLtah> Jucato: but ive turned glx module and still there is none ;<
<lupine_85> eh, not likely to be much confusion there, then ;)
<DeeTahPanLtah> turned off*
<kristina> there helps nobody
<lupine_85> is there any other sound hardware?
<glj12> i have no idea where the speakers are, but you can hear sound if in windows
<glj12> nopers
<kristina> nobody writes something
<Jucato> rawr...
<lupine_85> ah, integrated speakers
<glj12> yeah
<Jucato> I hope somebody understands/speaks German here...
<glj12> no idea where they are, but by golly, they are there, somewhere...
<glj12> iche liebe mein hund!
<trappist> Jucato: try #kubuntu-de
<glj12> :P
<lupine_85> fraid I don't
<Jucato> trappist: not me. kristina...
<grayghost> Is anyone familiar with KSql...... is available for kubuntu?
<lupine_85> except for Rammstein lyrics, anyeay
<glj12> join #german
<glj12> lol
<Jucato> rawr!! not me!!!!
<glj12> so, integrated
<ministry> kristina: what is the problem?
<Jucato> kristina is looking for help... no one is answering her over at #kubuntu-de ...
<glj12> um... VIA 8237, do you need me to look up anything?
<lupine_85> it's fully supported by linux, so shouldn't need to
<lupine_85> XMMS complains if the sound isn't getting to the driver
<lupine_85> so it's somewhere between driver and speakers that you've got the problem
<lupine_85> To me, that strongly suggests that the sound is being muted and/or redirected
<glj12> hmmm
<glj12> i wonder where
<lupine_85> well, artsd is gone, so you're feeding directly to ALSA.
<ru> Can anyone help me with broken packages:
<ru> http://pastebin.ca/150962
<lupine_85> so it's alsamixer backwards
<ministry> ru: did you try apt-get -check ?
<ru> no didnt know about it
<ru> let me try thanks
<kristina> i have problems with the dependences
<ministry> "check" no "-check" ... sorry
<ru> E: Opening configuration file heck - ifstream::ifstream (2 No such file or directory)
<ru> oh sos
<ru> yeah
<ministry> kristina: for which package?
<ru> no errors there
<ru> it works fine
<matthewf> gah... whats a safe way of shutting down kubuntu from login screen without display ?
<kristina> for all!
<kristina> i cant install anything
<Dr_Willis> matthewf,  try alt-ctrl-delete a few times
<jasondotgnu> hello, is there a way to change the 'normal' font style seems more dark? eg. modify local.conf ?
<ministry> kristina: strange,,, anyhoo... you could try to do that ru thing :) ap-get check
<Dr_Willis> kristina,   try installing some stuff from the shell and perhaps tell us the error messages?
<Jucato> matthewf: Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, then type "sudo shutdown -h now" to completely shutdown or "sudo shutdown -r now" to restart
<trappist> matthewf: ctrl-alt-f1, log in at the console, and say sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ministry> *apt-get - damn keyboard
<trappist> oh to shut down kubuntu
<ru> I can install most things
<ru> just not certain ones that depend on libcairo by the looks of things
<kristina> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21800
<ministry> I've got the same problem with samba which depends on some other packages that are already installed but too new :) I've given up on that...
<matthewf> none of that works
<gan|y|med> hello
<matthewf> and when i say i have no display i mean no video signal
<gan|y|med> does anybody use the ati drivers in version 8.28?
<glj12> sorry, back lupine_85
<matthewf> or should i just use the power switch
<ministry> kristina: I've seen the link before and I'm sure many others did as well, but I don't understand the language... I'm ok for localisation, but this makes things damn hard :)
<Jucato> matthewf: oh sorry. hardware problem? Ctrl+Alt+Del might work
<Jucato> Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<ministry> kristina: oh... wait... "apt-get check" is the actual command
<ministry> and you might want to sudo that
<GameOver69> hey guys.... i know i hav java installed and im sure i have the firefox plugin installed.. but everytime i go to a webpage that has java firefox crashes... what can i do to fix this?
<ganymed_> does anybody use the proprietary ati drivers in version 8.28?
<pointwood> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<azazel35> hello !some body speack french here?
<glj12> no.
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<azazel35> thanck
<digits> is it possible to have multiverse for just one package?
<dutch> any one have a sources.list for edgy ?
<Jucato> dutch: people from #ubuntu+1 might have one.
<Jucato> digits: what do you mean?
<dutch> plus1, thanks
<Hobbsee> dutch: if you need to ask, you probably shouldnt run edgy.
<digits> dutch: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Repositories
<dutch> Hobbsee,  it's a practice box...:)
<digits> Jucato: well i'd like to have flash, but i don't want to be bothered to download the complete multiverse package list every time i apt-get update (but i will want to keep in the loops with flash)
<Hobbsee> dutch: even so.  can you recover if the system wont let you log into a GUII?
<Hobbsee> can you still get on the internet, and ask how to fix it if you get stuck?
<digits> There should be a mandatory 1 week pure console time per year for all Linux users, just to keep the skills up ;)
<Hobbsee> digits: hehe.
* Hobbsee would have trouble with that
* Hobbsee likes a GUI
* Hobbsee hates the thought of her inbox after a week
<Jucato> digits: I'm not sure. the whole purpose of APT is to make sure that dependencies will be resolved. If you only enable multiverse for a specific package, APT might not be able to resolvetect dependencies...
<Jucato> that was: "resolveetect"
* digits spends 90% of hes time in ssh, if that counts ash console...
<Jucato> that was: "resolve/detect"
<digits> Jucato: ok
<digits> Remind me to never ever promise to set up a working production server in debian for a friend--unless I get paid... ;P
<Jucato> digits: I think updating the multiverse package list is only takes a short time after the initial update. only the first update seems to take longer
<digits> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> ;)
<digits> Disgusting distro Debian... i rephrase; disgustingly slow distro...
<Jucato> sssshhhh
<digits> hehe
<Jucato> hehe
<gan|y|med> hello again
<digits> hi there
<digits> Hobbsee: i hate mine too... luckily my domain doesn't work for the weekend... (i need to propagate it but i can't get into the dns until monday) :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> digits: it's not really that much of a problem - most is bugmail
<gan|y|med> my xv support for the fglrx driver broke when i upgraded to version 8.28. the config dialogue for dual head also disappeared. downgrading to 8.25 still produces the same problem. everytime i try to play a video with the xvideo plugin the x server crashes
<gan|y|med> any ideas?
<digits> Hobbsee: ok, my spamassassin have alot to do in mine :)
<Jucato> [ADVERTISEMENT]  Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<cavalleto> Un novato busca ayuda
<cavalleto> no me funciona el comando gedit
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cavalleto> me aparece como command not found
<Jucato> cavalleto: try "kate" instead of "gedit"
<gan|y|med> xvideo extension does not work with fglrx module. any ideas?
<visik7> gan|y|med: blame ati
<dutch> Hobbsee, yeah, I made a backup copy of 6.06
<matthewf> is nvidia still king of linux driver support btw ?
<Mr_Flibble> yep
<gan|y|med> visik7: why should i blame sb.?
<matthewf> prior to installing ubuntu yesterday my last contact with linux was a year ago you see
<gan|y|med> visik7: i would like to solve the problem (in fact, it used to be non-present)
<visik7> matthewf: at least until intel will release a semi-opensource driver for the next video cards
<Jucato> does Intel make non-IGP video cards (3D hardware acceleration and non-shared memory)?
<tsdgeos> not since i710 or so i think
<Jucato> oh... to bad... :-(
<killalby> ciao raga
<killalby> un aiuto?
<killalby> prob con adept
<A|i3N> hey how do I install/run a .sh file? I downloaded a trial version of star office 8
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<killalby> ok
<killalby> grazie
<j2daosh> whats up people
<j2daosh> got a question, who in here uses kubuntu with samba?
<j2daosh> and has windows xp computer on thier home network
<Dr_Willis> all the time j2
<Dr_Willis> :P
<j2daosh> anyone alive here?
<j2daosh> ok
<A|i3N> Can anybody tell me how to run/install a .sh file???
<Jucato> hehehe
<Dr_Willis> sh whatever.sh
<Dr_Willis> that is SUCH a faq... :P
<A|i3N> lol.
<Dr_Willis> and its chmod +x whatever.run    ./whatever.run
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: never knew we had one.. ^_^
<Dr_Willis> its a Linux in general Faq. :P
<Jucato> hehehe
<Dr_Willis> got to be one of the top 10 things asked
<Dr_Willis> and dont forget its     ./somecommand   not just  'somecommand' :P
<Dr_Willis> if its in the current dir...
<Dr_Willis> and yes theres a REASOn the current directory is not in the path. :)
<j2daosh> i got a computer upstairs that i need to get into. i dont have a password for the user thought. (i didn't set a password for it). samba doesn't like that though. how do i make samba not care about blank passwords?
<Jucato> lol
<Dr_Willis> j2daosh,  easier to set a password for the user. so you can access their home shares
<Dr_Willis>  sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME
<Dr_Willis> also you may want to edit the samba config file to enable writeable home shares
<j2daosh> that will let me get into my hom folder?
<Dr_Willis> yes. :P
<Jucato> Dr_Willis is in such a very helpful mood today, ain't he? 
<j2daosh> lemme try that
<Dr_Willis> that samba thing is also a top 10 faq. :P
<A|i3N> lol...... thank you Dr_Willis.. you da man
<Dr_Willis> I need to track down a free web site to jot all these down.
<Dr_Willis> and yes.. ive learned samba and grub and other things over a LONG period of time
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: so what are the remaining 8 FAQ's? I can guess MP3 support is one of them...
<j2daosh> Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user administrator. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<j2daosh> Failed to modify password entry for user administrator
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  thats too trivial to be a faq. :P
<j2daosh> that is what i get for it
<Jucato> I wish I had another box to use samba on...
<Dr_Willis> j2daosh,  Huh?  what command are you using?
<A|i3N> wow, it's installing. Awesome;) hehe
<j2daosh> the one u just gave me
<Dr_Willis>  sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: ehehe. but still, it's a FAQ, in the literal definition of the acronym 
<j2daosh> sudo smbpasswd -a administrator
<Dr_Willis> you did put in your USERS name - and not 'username' ?
<A|i3N> Error: RPM staroffice-core01 install failed}.
<A|i3N> Install complete. Package: staroffice-core01
<A|i3N> oh that's just lovely
<Dr_Willis> and not root. :P
<Dr_Willis> you made a user named administrator? egads....
<j2daosh> wait... are we doing smbpasswd for my user account downstairs?
<Dr_Willis> or wait - you are trying to make a smbpasswrd for the XP user?
<j2daosh> xp user
<Dr_Willis> You set up the LINUX user with a samba password
<j2daosh> do it for my account then?
<Dr_Willis> nothing at all to do with xp or whoever is on the xp machines
<Dr_Willis> adduser bgates
<j2daosh> so i need to make my username have a blank passwd?
<A|i3N> does... staroffice require anything special on my system to install? like java?
<Dr_Willis> smbpasswd -a bgates
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> I also tend to use the same user names on my xp and linux box's just makes it easier. :P
<j2daosh> ok... i have the admin account on the xp computer... i need to get into that account from my linux. how do i do this?
<Dr_Willis> j2daosh,   login as admin i guess under xp and set up some shares. If thats even allowed.
<j2daosh> i need to add an "administrator" username for smb, and then i do the smbpasswd -a administrator and use a blank passwrd?
<Dr_Willis> j2daosh,  you are going backwards.
<Dr_Willis> to get XP to connect to the Linux home shares - you set up the smbpasswd for the users.
<j2daosh> no i want to go from linux to xp
<Dr_Willis> to get Linux to connect to the XP shares.. you can mount them. or use a samba browser tool like smb4k
<j2daosh> i hate winblows
<Dr_Willis> smb4k is good. :P
<Dr_Willis> but its not installed by default
<Dr_Willis> xp should let you make  'open' shares.. but thats not a good idea.
<j2daosh> i can get to the shares... the only problem is i cant get into my home directories and all that because it is asking for a password for administrator... but the admin account doesn't have a password s it fails me out of the computer
<Dr_Willis> the admin account on your XP box dosent have a password?
* Dr_Willis thinks whoever defcided to name an account 'administrator' should be shot.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lupine_85> question - I've got a brand-new Technikaka (Tesco) keyboard, with all manner of weird 'multimedia' keys. How do I map them to actions? (I've found Regional & accessibility settings, but the buttons don't 'do' anything in the boxes there). I assume it's a keymap thing?
<j2daosh> nope :)
<j2daosh> ok you got me... i lied... its not my box... its the mother in laws... but she wants her shit backed up
<j2daosh> so lucky me... i get to be the guy to do it...
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> mother-in-laws
<Dr_Willis> id go put a password on the admin account.. or go to IT and  connect upstairs and backup stuff to some home dir you make just for her.
<Dr_Willis> or fire up smb4k and see.
<Dr_Willis> its possible that XP wont let you get to the admin stuff in any case.
<j2daosh> smb4k huh...
* atidem is away
<j2daosh> i can on the other computers (but they all have passwords on them)
<Dr_Willis> the idea that the admin account can have no password is just soooooo.. such a "MS way of thinking"
<lupine_85> Zip it all up and upload it to a linux boz using psftp.exe ?
<j2daosh> lupine thats too much work
<lupine_85> :p
<j2daosh> :P im lazy
<j2daosh> if it was the wife or a friend it would be different... its the mother-in-law though to im using minimal effort
<j2daosh> :)
<lupine_85> anything involving win is too much work for me
<j2daosh> lol
<lupine_85> don't mind my mother-in-law to be, though
<j2daosh> oh hell yes :)
<lupine_85> 8)
<j2daosh> i just found out how to hide accounts on xp lol
<j2daosh> im gonna hide her account :P
<j2daosh> im such an ass lol
<Nerevar> is there any way in kubuntu to tell where it put grub
<Nerevar> because it obviously didnt put it in the right place
<lupine_85> check the menu.lst file? should be in there, I'd imagine
<Nerevar> ok, and once i deterime where it is, how do i put it in the right place
<Nerevar> my machine still boots into windows, no grub appears
<lupine_85> grub-install <partition>
<Nerevar> so i would do grub-install *windowspartitionthatibooton* ?
<Nerevar> why didnt the install process put it in the right place?
<mister_unknown> what did you install first, wind*ws or linux?
<Nerevar> wind*ws
<steveire> windows
<Nerevar> but originally i had installed linux first and the hard drive bgan to fail
<Nerevar> so i mirrored the drive to a new one, and grub was lost
<mister_unknown> if grub was in the master boot record, it was not mirrored, only the contents of the partitions
<Nerevar> yeah
<mister_unknown> you have to reinstall grub in the mbr to make it work agian
<Nerevar> that's exactly what happened
<Nerevar> how can i do that
<mister_unknown> grub-install, as someone said earlier
<Nerevar> just type grub-install and it should work?
<mister_unknown> "sudo grub-install DEV" where DEV is the harddisk device you use, typically /dev/hda
<Nerevar> er
<j2daosh> ok how do i make giu progz run as root in kubuntu?
<Nerevar> the device i use to boot right?
<mister_unknown> kdesu
<mister_unknown> yes, the device name of the harddisk, not the single partition on it
<j2daosh> Xlib: connection to "unix:1001.0" refused by server
<Nerevar> ok
<lupine_85> (if you've got a root password set, you can also use the "Run Command..." menu item)
<j2daosh> that is what i get when i try doing graphical stuff as root
<lupine_85> when you use sudo?
<lupine_85> (generally I get that under su)
<lupine_85> annoying environment variables thing, IIRC
<lupine_85> chrooted environments, too
<j2daosh> anytime i do su, sudo, kdesu
<j2daosh> all of those
<lupine_85> use the "Run Command" menu item. Try kdesu <program>
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, set a root password and select the "run as different user" option; root and password
<lupine_85> (but kdesu should work)
<j2daosh> i need to put root and password in the box?
<j2daosh> what is the format?
<j2daosh> root passwd? root:passwd? root-passwd?
<lupine_85> Options >>
<lupine_85> and it all becomes clear :)
<pippero> hi, i'm italian and i've never used before kubuntu, only freebsd, a little. i don't find "make"! Why?
<lupine_85> the "run with a different priority" setting is also handy for things like (e.g.) k3b, amarok, etc
<lupine_85> pippero: install it first. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pippero> ok thanks
<lupine_85> (that will grab binutils and gcc for you as well)
<andre_> does anyone have amsn running on ubuntu with tcl/t/k 8.5?
<pippero> lupine_85: well, kubuntu says that i haven't build-essential
<lupine_85> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<j2daosh> what the hell man
<j2daosh> smb4k doesn't work half as well as konquer
<lupine_85> konqueror is a hard target to measure up to ;)
<j2daosh> konquer will actually let me get into the computer, smb4k just mounts and wont let me in it
<azazel35_> how can i go to kubuntu.fr !!!please !
<Jucato> !fr
<lupine_85> bet it works better than windows explorer though
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<j2daosh> u do /join #kubuntu.fr
<Jucato> actually, it's #kubuntu-fr
<azazel35_> merci !
<pippero> lupine_85: it's the same
<j2daosh> yeah that one
<Rejistania> Hi
<Rejistania> I somehow FUBARed my repository list
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> how am i supposed to browse shares with smb4k
<j2daosh> ?
<Rejistania> Can someone please re-send me it?
<lupine_85> pipppero: it should be there. Ok, try installing make itself -- "sudo apt-get install make"
<lupine_85> or search for it in adept and install from there if you prefer
<Rejistania> I can not run updates atm and fear my system has become vulnerable as *squeak*
<lupine_85> Rejistania: kubuntu dapper?
<Rejistania> yes
<lupine_85> 1 second
<Rejistania> oops, it calls itself Breezy Badger
<Rejistania> sry
<dusty_> Hey guys whenever I install something via apt-get install.... i get the following message before it is installed: http://rafb.net/paste/results/gEUBKC97.html was wondering if there is anything I can do to get rid of that message?
<lupine_85> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21811 change dapper to breezy
<Jucato> I seem to have a problem in Konqueror. It does remember passwords (through the KDE Wallet Manager), but it doesn't automatically log me into pages like Yahoo mail, Gmail, etc. All it does is to fill in the username and password at the login pages, and I still have to click on Login. Is this a normal Konqueror behavior?
<Jucato> dusty_: what's the exact command you are using?
<Rejistania> ty
<j2daosh> what exactly is smb4k supposed to do?
<j2daosh> what is the command to restart samba
<j2daosh> ?
<atidem> j2daosh: '$ sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart'
<j2daosh> ok my smb is timing out... why would it time out on a ntwork machine?
<phreakys> aaah
<phreakys> finally
<phreakys> sudo chown
<phreakys> found it :D
<pointwood> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pointwood>   sun-java5-plugin: Depends: sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-06-1) but it is not installable
<pointwood> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<pointwood> hrmpf
<pointwood> why do I get that error?
<pointwood> or rather, how do I fix it? :)
<Rejistania> lupine_85: seems to work
<phreakys> you could try to remove the whole package?
<phreakys> sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-bin
<phreakys> i got the same error while installing compiz. in the end the cause was a broken package somewhere
<phreakys> deleted the broken package and tried again. worked
<j2daosh> how do i samba through commandline?
<j2daosh> smb://hostcomp?
<octan> smbmount?
<j2daosh> ahh... never thought of that lol
<nonickname> how do i start the tftpd-hpa server?
<nonickname> i already set it as enabled in /etc/default/tftpd-hpa, but the network boot from a different comp doesnt see it
<nonickname> or something..
<dusty_> Jucato, apt-get install <programname>
<pointwood> I ran apt-get -f install
<pointwood> that removed the plugin
<whizz-> can i export the list of packages i have installed to a file?
<Nerevar> well, i booted from the live cd, and i tried grub-install sda
<Jucato> dusty_: are you trying to run it while logged in as root (there's a "#" in the command line)? if yes, try using "sudo" instead, while in a normal user prompt
<pointwood> now I get:
<Nerevar> and it said permission denied
<pointwood> Package sun-java5-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pointwood> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pointwood> is only available from another source
<pointwood> E: Package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate
<Nerevar> i tried from Konsole, and  i tried from run command
<Jucato> pointwood: is the multiverse component of the repositories enabled?
<dusty_> Jucato, ok
<pointwood> Jucato: yes they are
<pointwood> deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<pointwood> deb-src http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<pointwood> I got that in my sources.list
<Jucato> pointwood: not "dapper-backports"
<dusty_> Jucato, that works :)
<pointwood> hrm
<dusty_> err no it didnt
<Nerevar> any idea? Maybe i should install again?
<Jucato> Nerevar: you could try searching for a solution in the forums about restoring grub
<Jucato> [ADVERTISEMENT]  Can't find the answer you are looking for here? Try the forums! http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<dusty_> Jucato, http://rafb.net/paste/results/cdlS6H39.html <-- look at what I get now :|
<pointwood> ahhh
<Jucato> pointwood: look for the line with "deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe" and add "multiverse" to it.
<Jucato> pointwood: note the plain "dapper", not "dapper-backports"
<Jucato> dusty_: it's done. bitchx was installed
<slow-motion> hallo
<pointwood> Jucato: yeah, thx
<Jucato> those error messages are probably from xorg.conf having settings for wacom when you don't have one
<Ash-Fox> !de > slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi Ash-Fox
<Ash-Fox> Hello slow-motion.
<pointwood> like this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Jucato> pointwood: yes.
<Jucato> pointwood: then "sudo apt-get update" and then try installing the plugin again
<pointwood> yup
<pointwood> doing that now
<pointwood> taking time - I'm on a slow wimax connection :(
<Jucato> it will probably be worth the wait ./l
<Nerevar> ok so i use this super grub boot disk i guess
<Jucato> Nerevar: I think you can reinstall GRUB with using just a live CD
<whizz-> i'm planning to create a multiboot lin/win environment: linux already is on hda1, can i get win (98) to install to hda2 (and running) ?
<Jucato> but the instructions on the forums might be a bit more accurate
<Nerevar> ok jucato i am sorry i can't pm you so i will just talk here
<Nerevar> jucato - i tried the following in kubuntu - grub-install sda   and it said permission denied
<Jucato> did you try doing "sudo grub-install sda"?
<Nerevar> no
<Nerevar> ill reboot and try
<Jucato> wait...
<Nerevar> ok
<Jucato> oh ok
<dusty_> Jucato, I know that.. but what are all those errors...?
<Jucato> dusty_: I think it's about xorg.conf having references to wacom settings, when you don't have a wacom tablet
<Jucato> fairly harmless, as far as I know
<dusty_> Jucato, ok but shall i grep xorg.conf for wacom and delete the lines?
<Hawkwind> dusty_: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Jucato> dusty_: why not just comment them out (put "#" at the beginning). Although if it's not causing any problems, I wouldn't touch it
<Hawkwind> dusty_: Read that how-to on my forums
<Jucato> oh there!
<dusty_> thanks
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I just have a short suggestion about that
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Suggest away
<Jucato> Hawkwind: would it be possible you could first show which lines they have to comment/disable, then show them what it would look like afterwards?
<Jucato> something like what it looks like before and after?
<D4rkly> anyone seen the Xgl video with glmartix very nice effect http://osvids.com/vids/0010/vid_0010.html
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Jucato> howdy!
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yeah I'll do that here in a minute
<BluesKaj> so what's the fun today ?
<phreakys> hi
<red> what is the default password for the kde wallet, everything i type in doesnt work
<pointwood> hrm
<phreakys> wonder if its possible to setup keys within kde (like super-d would be all windows minimize)
<Jucato> red: first time kdewallet is launched, it will ask you to create a password
<Jucato> phreakys: Ctrl+Alt+D
<red> ok
<pointwood> it seems to want to install now, but I get this error when doing apt-get install...:
<phreakys> ah nice
<pointwood> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<pointwood>   Major opcode:  145
<pointwood>   Minor opcode:  3
<pointwood>   Resource id:  0x0
<pointwood> Failed to open device
<phreakys> tnx jucato
<Jucato> pointwood: try using !pastebin for pasting
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<otaku-san> pointwood: don't paste in the channel
<phreakys> also possible to setup?
<phreakys> !keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> phreakys: yep
<phreakys> cant find the keyboardsettings, like gnome had
<Jucato> phreakys: System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<red> how do i launch the kde wallet
<phreakys> great :D
<pointwood> sorry, I will use pastebin from now on
<red> i only get this when i launch the mail or gaim
<phreakys> man, im glad im on kde again now
<Jucato> red: to launch it manually: press Alt+F2 and type in: kwalletmanager
<red> thanks
<phreakys> i dont like gnome at all
<Jucato> pointwood: does the program still launch, regardless of the error?
<pointwood> it launches and then errors out
<Jucato> phreakys: the Keyboard Shortcuts are for general desktop shortcuts and for launching apps that are in K Menu already
<BluesKaj> anyone here try medialinux live cd ?
<adz21c> anyone have any idea why the alsa and oss might tests fail for me on cedega?
<Jucato> phreakys: Input Actions are for making shortcuts or gestures for other things not found in Keyboard Shortcuts, usually for actions/commands you have made yourself or for programs you want to launch but don't want to add to K Menu
<phreakys> i see. nice kde feature
<phreakys> tnx
<Jucato> ehehe!
<Jucato> beats gconf-editor any day 
<alex_> how to save and to close when i start "sudo vi /etc/fstab"
<Jucato> ooh.. calling vi experts... ^_^
<adz21c> anyone have any idea why the alsa and oss tests might fail for me on cedega?
<alex_> *|*
<alex_> +
<alex_> help me
<Jucato> alex_: I think ":save" will save
<Jucato> alex_: and ":q" will quit
<pointwood> ahh...found someone else that had the same error in the forum - seems I have the same problem - some wacom devices have been added to xorg.conf for some reason - wierd
<pointwood> reboot...
<Jucato> pointwood: holdon
<BluesKaj> alex, just ask
<Jucato> alex_: next time, might I suggest using Kate instead, or something easier to use like nano?
<nonickname> is anyone familiar with netbooting?
<trappist> alex_: hit escape, then either ZZ or :wq<enter>
<alex_> there read only
<alex_> i cant save fstab
<alex_> how to change it
<trappist> alex_: as root, you should be able to.
<trappist> if you're in vim and you still can't, do :w!
<trappist> (after hitting esc)
<Jucato> alex_: "kdesu kate /etc/fstab" or "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<Jucato> alex_: or right-click on fstab in Konqueror and select Actions > Edit as Root.
<Jucato> take your pick...
<trappist> I like 'sudo wine winword.exe /etc/fstab'
<Jucato> lol
<larson9999> xe is the best
<ismael> alguien habla espaol
<trappist> ismael: #kubuntu-es
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ismael> gracias
<adz21c> anyone have any idea why the alsa and oss might tests fail for me on cedega?
<BluesKaj> es!
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> :)
<larson9999> i think i'll try to ge xe into a distro.  i don't think there are any other similar editors included
<trappist> real men just use cat and ctrl-d
<klerfayt> how to check device id?
<trappist> klerfayt: what kind of device
<klerfayt> more specifically graphics card id
<Jucato> KInfoCenter?
<klerfayt> I tried
<klerfayt> it show id's
<klerfayt> *doesn't
<trappist> klerfayt: lspci -v
<Jucato> would "lspci | grep -i vga" work ??
<cerda> is there a way to mix subtitles of movies?
<cerda> into a single fie?
<cerda> file?
<Jucato> isn't the output of lspci the same thing you can find in KInfoCenter?
<trappist> Jucato: sorry, lspci -n
<trappist> to show device and vendor ids
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Does your xorg.conf still have all the wacom stuff in it uncommented by chance ?
<edgar> hay alguien que hable espaol?
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jucato> trappist: I think you addressed the wrong person
<trappist> oh, oops
<trappist> I seem to do that a lot lately
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> but my question was addressed to you, btw
<Jucato> trappist: isn't the output of lspci the same thing you can find in KInfoCenter?
<trappist> Jucato: never used kinfocenter, but probably
<sorush20> hi guys is there anyother way that I could do fast searches of my hdd?
<Nerevar> progress
<trappist> sorush20: a way other than what
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I think so. I never commented it out (yet). But this xorg.conf is an output of nvidia-xconfig
<sorush20> trappist: thank ctrl + f in konqueror?
<Jucato> Nerevar: how wasit?
<trappist> sorush20: the fast way is to use locate, but you'll only get files that existed before the most recent run of updatedb
<Mez> sorush20, what type of fast searches, and other than what
<Nerevar> I used the super grub boot disk, got grub on the computer.. it saw ubuntu and xp, and refused to boot either
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Can you look for me.  If so, can you pastebin it for me please
<Jucato> Hawkwind: sure
<Jucato> doing that right now
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Thanks :)
<klerfayt> trappist: does "lspci -v" show you device id's?
<Nerevar> so if the automatic grub doesnt work, I guess i have to do it manually, i dont know
<Jucato> Nerevar: probably. are you trying to install GRUB on the MBR of the first hard disk?
<trappist> klerfayt: sorry no, that's -n.  but -n doesn't show device names, so you need to find the device first with just lspci, then look for it in the output of lspci -n
<Jucato> Hawkwind: hope this helps: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21818 (but I will not take responsibility for messed up systems. lol!)
<Nerevar> jucato:yes
<Buldden> hi
<jan> hi all
<Jucato> Nerevar: this is what I usually do. I can't guarantee that it will work 100% for you
<glenn> hi all
<Nerevar> jucato: nod... i dont really understand the manual options
<Jucato> Nerevar: are you now in your working Kubuntu system?
<klerfayt> trappist: I got it - 10de:0167
<Nerevar> jucato: no... after the automatic procedure, neither OS would boot
<jan> first i want to apologize for my bad english, but i've got a problem
<rexdiver> can someone help a first timer with kubuntu 6.06.1?
<Jucato> Nerevar: so where are you working from right now?
<Nerevar> i blew out grub and ran fixmbr
<Jucato> oh
<eljefe> jan and rexdiver, what is it?
<rexdiver> i just set up my laptop and it's working great but I don't know how to get the wireless nic working
<jan> i want to compile some prgramms but there is no compiler installed, so i downloaded prcompiled rpm. how can i install them?
<Dr_Willis> jan,  install the compiler...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> what are ya trying to install anyway?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Thanks.  I won't use it specifically, just pull parts from it
<sorush20> where is all the artwork for kde?
<alex_> i cant change as root the fstab file . when i want to save there comes "read only file system"
<Jucato> Hawkwind: yeah, I figured you would. lol
<Jucato> sorush20: scattered. depends on which one you're looking for
<Jucato> Nerevar: ok, boot into your Kubuntu Live CD and launch Konsole
<jan> my question was how to install the compiler :)
<Nerevar> ok
<Nerevar> oh btw
<trappist> jan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_Willis> install build-essential for a start.
<Dr_Willis> Thats got to bein the tip 10 faq also! ;P
<Nerevar> my internet won't work on the live cd, it wont enabel eth1. the chipset is broadcom 4306
<Jucato> jan: did you check if the program that you are trying to install is available in our repositories?
<trappist> Dr_Willis: if not the top 1
<trappist> the top 1 will soon be "how do I install firefox2 in dapper"
<Jucato> alex_: in Konqueror, look for fstab in /etc. then right-click on the fstab file, select Actions, then select Edit as Root
<Buldden> how open .arj .lzh archives in ark?? i have installed arj and lha but ark not open this filetype
<Jucato> Nerevar: ok
<jan> via Adept?
<eljefe> ok for the compiler question: do you have a working internet on that machine?  If so, use your K-Menu to go to System --> Adept
<Jucato> Nerevar: better take down notes, then... 
<alex_> its on an another computer. he doesnt start
<eljefe> It will ask for a password, so give it
<Mez> Nerevar, for that chipset I believe you need to grab the firmware from somewhere else
<eljefe> then find a compiler in there (search in Adept)
<alex_> i can only do something in the terminal
<Jucato> alex_: then "sudo nano <filename>" will launch nano (a text editor) as root so you can edit
<jan> ahh. thx i've always tried add/remove software ..
<tobias> if i have a friend who is very used to windows who wishes to play cs on his computer, and I have convinced him to use linux to play it since they tested it and it worked quicker and stuff, is there anything I should remember or any special linux distrubution that would be perfect for counterstrike gaming? :)
<Jucato> Nerevar: still there?
<tobias> is it kubuntu?
<alex_> i have used nano & vi
<eljefe> Add/Remove is for basic boring things, but Adept (or Synaptec) is for more geeky programs
<klerfayt> tobias: how can cs be quicker with emulation on the same hardware?
<eljefe> :)
<Jucato> alex_: did you use "sudo nano" ?
<Nerevar> yeah
<tobias> klerfayt wine is not an emulator
<trpr> tobias: i don't think the distribution matters. either way its a fair amount of work getting cs to run in wine.. but when it does, it is every so sweet :)
<tobias> ah
<Nerevar> jucato: i was just hungry realized i iddnt eat today been twinking with this since i got up
<alex_> but he says read only file system
<trappist> klerfayt: wine even stands for "Wine Is Not an Emulator"
<tobias> someone should streamline it!
<rexdiver> can someone help with wpa wireless with intel 3945?
<alex_> yes
<Jucato> eljefe: Add/Remove Programs doesn't seem to see some programs..
<tobias> trpr: is there some kind of batch file that could be made that would make it all so easy?
<alex_> sudo nano and before sudo -s
<Jucato> Nerevar: ok. in Konsole, type in "sudo grub"
<tobias> trpr: and is wine free?
<trappist> tobias: yes
<Jucato> Nerevar: then "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<tobias> trappist: wine is free?
<trappist> yes
<trpr> tobias: probably. i havn't looked into it in awhile. for all i know, there is a shiny new howto somewhere. and yeah, wine is free. cedega isn't however
<tobias> trappist: good, thanks
<Jucato> Nerevar: then it will display the partitions where the grub directory is installed
<trappist> tobias: there's cedega, which is basically wine for games, which is non-free for the binary version, but you can still get the source for free and build it yourself
<eljefe> Bullden I am blocked from private messaging...
<tobias> I just mean if im gonna convert people into linux its sucki to have to make them write lots of stuff to make stuff work
<Nerevar> ok
<tobias> aha
<trpr> tobias: cedega runs cs out of the box, but it doesn't perform very well.
<tobias> cool:)
<Buldden> ok eljefe
<tobias> trpr: is it possible to make it perform better?
<trappist> tobias: it's a shame that our wine package doesn't work out of the box.  there's no reason it can't, except that it would take some work on the part of the packager.
<alex_> and what now? chmod 777 dont work too
<tobias> aha
<Nerevar> jucato: ill let you know because the install procedure never askedm e where i wanted to put grub.. so i guess it probably put it somewhere wrong
<tobias> yeah!
<tobias> the wine package is very importanyt
<trappist> alex_: don't ever chmod 777 except for /tmp
<trappist> tobias: I agree
<tobias> sneak linux in the backdoor gdamnit!
<trpr> tobias: yeah. use wine and not cedega.. i don't know what cedega's issue is with it, but the fps suffers
<tobias> aha
<Jucato> Nerevar: it will be something like "(hd1,0)" <-- in this case, the grub directory can be found in the first partition of the 2nd hard drive (hdb1)
<Jucato> Nerevar: I'm talking about the /boot/grub directory
<tobias> can someone with my limited skills somehow help make an installation package for wine that would kick ass I wonder :D
<Buldden> eljefe i have just installed arj lha packages
<pointwood> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21819
<trappist> tobias: packaging is hard.  but there's no reason you couldn't learn to do it :)
<nlindblad> is there a deafult hot key combination for switching between the different work spaces?
<Buldden> but not open this filetype with ark
<pointwood> I get that error when trying to install sun java
<pointwood> I've tried to use easyubuntu earlier...
<Buldden> but i can extract in console
<Jucato> Nerevar: btw, where did you install Kubuntu?
<tobias> trappist: cool :) I will find a way and come here and ask silly questions(although I have this friend who is really good with this stuff Il bother mostly) :)
<trappist> nlindblad: I use ctrl-f1 through f4.  there's another one to move through them, but I don't use it and don't know what it is.  ctrl-arrows maybe.
<nlindblad> :D
<nlindblad> thanks
<trappist> ok not ctrl-arrows :)
<alex_> what to do??
<trappist> alex_: what was the original problem?
<alex_> i change something in the fstab file & the othe pc does not start
<alex_> & now i cant change anything in the fstab file
<trappist> alex_: uh oh.  you'll probably need to boot to a livecd, mount your filesystem from there, and fix it that way.
<Jucato> Nerevar: anyway, you'll probably only have one output from the "find /boot/grub/stage1" command. it will be (hd#,#)
<trappist> alex_: why not?
<trappist> alex_: if you're on that system, scratch what I said a minute ago about the livecd
<Jucato> Nerevar: now , type in "root (hd#,#)"  (the result of "find /boot/grub/stage1")
<Jucato> Nerevar: then "setup (hd0)" <-- this will install GRUB in hd0, which is the first hard disk, also known as hda
<Jucato> Nerevar: then "quit" and reboot
<jan> cu
<Nerevar> jucato: I installed kubuntu to sda5 and the swap is in sda6
<D4rkly> how do i install xgl on kubuntu for compiz it says edit gdm. im running kde ???
<trappist> D4rkly: then edit the ServerCmd line in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<alex_> how to mount the file system with the live cd?????
<Jucato> Nerevar: ok, then you will probably get something like "(sd0,4)" as the result of "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<trappist> alex_: if you're on that system and have access to the file, forget about the livecd.  we just need to figure out why you can't edit it, and fix that.
<InuDuelist> I'm having a bit of a problm using .deb files, can anyone help?
<D4rkly> is there a xgl kubuntu guide anywhere ?
<Jucato> Nerevar: I'm not sure if the output will be (hd0,4) or (sd0,4)
<D4rkly> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<trappist> InuDuelist: in general you don't want to mess with .deb files.  just use apt-get, if possible.
<trappist> D4rkly: there are many known to google
<DBO> D4rkly, its essentially the same for gnome and kde
<DBO> D4rkly, and the ubuntu wiki does cover kde
<Nerevar> ok, i wrote all that down
<Nerevar> jucato just to let you know i boot from my sata drive
<trappist> none of the howtos quite worked for me.  since kde-window-decorator just plain "doesn't work", at least for me, the closest I got was using gnome-window-decorator in kde, which pretty much sucked
<Jucato> Nerevar: if it outputs (sd0,4), the adjust the commands to "root (sd0,4)" and "setup (sd0)"
<JRH3K5> Hmm
<Nerevar> nod
<JRH3K5> I wonder what would happen if I tried to SSH into Kubuntu, and then restart OpenSSH?
<trappist> JRH3K5: it'll just work.  won't disconnect you or anything.
<JRH3K5> Oh.
<trappist> it's pretty slick.
<trappist> JRH3K5: when you ssh in, you get your own sshd process that isn't killed by the restart.
<InuDuelist> I'm having a bit of a problem downloading .deb files and using them, can someone help me out?
<Jucato> InuDuelist: what are you trying to install?
<trappist> InuDuelist: I responded to you once.  need more information now.
<InuDuelist> You responded?
<trappist> 13:07 <trappist> InuDuelist: in general you don't want to mess with .deb files.  just use apt-get, if possible.
<InuDuelist> Oh, yes.
<Jucato> <trappist> InuDuelist: in general you don't want to mess with .deb files.  just use apt-get, if possible.
<Jucato> ehehe
<InuDuelist> I opened a query with you, but you didn't respond.
<D4rkly> in the kubuntu tutorial it says to install compiz-gnome ???
<trappist> oh, my channel list is bigger than my terminal window.  and, don't do that.  keep support stuff in the channel.
<InuDuelist> I stated that I didn't really have a choice, as it wasn't in any known repositories.
<InuDuelist> Ok.
<trappist> D4rkly: there's also compiz-kde but that didn't work for me
<trappist> InuDuelist: what package.
<InuDuelist> Here's one of the many, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=41113
* Hawkwind /msg's trappist without permission just for fun :P
<InuDuelist> But it isn't really the package that matters, it's all .debs.
<Jucato> InuDuelist: most support questions/answers are discussed in the main channel for the benefit of others
<InuDuelist> I see.
<Jucato> deb = package... ^_^
<trappist> InuDuelist: what happens when you try to install it.
<Jucato> lol
<InuDuelist> Well, in Konquerer, it opens the .deb in Kate, stating that if I attempt to save it, it'll become corrupt.
<InuDuelist> In Firefox, it just don't work.
<ubuntu_> Sqlut /
<Jucato> InuDuelist: polyester is available from our repositories
<trappist> InuDuelist: just download it and say sudo dpkg -i filename.deb in the console
<D4rkly> can someone point me to a kubuntu/kde specific xgl guide :)
<ubuntu_> >nick Aloowan
<trappist> or listen to Jucato who knows something I don't know
<InuDuelist> It saves in under one second, and gives me an error message when I attempt to open it.
<Jucato> lol
<ubuntu_> erf /
<Jucato> InuDuelist: the Polyester style can be installed from our repositories
<Jucato> !kde-style-polyester
<InuDuelist> Can it?
<ubotu> kde-style-polyester: The Polyester widget style for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.5-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 117 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Jucato> InuDuelist: yep. pretty sure. I have it installed
<InuDuelist> Alright, but for the rest of my .debs?
<trappist> apparently it's in universe
<InuDuelist> they all get the same problem.
<trappist> InuDuelist: don't install software that way.  if you have to install a .deb (which is pretty rare, actually) just download it to your home directory and say 'sudo dpkg -i filename.deb' in a console.
<Jucato> Hm... actually this seems to be a problem in Konqueror
<InuDuelist> Tried it.
<InuDuelist> Error Message:
<InuDuelist> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=41113
<Jucato> trappist: the problem is something with Konqueror and KDE-Look
<InuDuelist> Gr.
<InuDuelist> Error Message"
<InuDuelist> The utility is not in your PATH.
<InuDuelist> Please install it or contact your system administrator.
<InuDuelist> I am the system administrator, and I'm trying to install it.
<trappist> Jucato: that would be an ironic incompatibility
<Jucato> trappist: Konqueror sees the link as a PHP file, and so tries to open Kate. if you right-click Save Link As, it will try to save a PHP file
<Jucato> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<trappist> that's funny.  surely you get the option to download it if you just left-click it?
<InuDuelist> In Konquerer, no.
<Jucato> InuDuelist: try right-clicking on the download link and select Save Link As
<InuDuelist> in Firefox, yes.
* trappist adds to the list of reasons to stick with firefox
<Jucato> does it try to save as document.php
<InuDuelist> It does what you stated, tries to save it as download.php
<Jucato> ehehe
<InuDuelist> :P
* Jucato thinks it's too small a factor to leave Konqui...
<InuDuelist> I'll be back in a minute.
* Jucato snickers
<trappist> Jucato: yeah bug gmail isn't :)
<Jucato> trappist: what Gmail bug? Gmail working perfectly here...
<trpr> eh. i hate links like that.. try to get a url for wget and you end up with download.php
<RawSewage> how do you enable CD/DVD eject button
<trappist> RawSewage: you have to umount the drive first
<trappist> as in sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<RawSewage> I know.  I dont want to
<RawSewage> theres a way to make the button work
<RawSewage> I forgot
<D4rkly> there is eject in bin
<InuDuelist> Back.
<Jucato> trappist: I have a strange experience today: the eject button works just by pressing the button... even when there's a CD inside...
<InuDuelist> What's next?
<trappist> RawSewage: some distros use supermount, which imho sucks but makes that possible.  that's the only solution I know.
<trappist> Jucato: if there's a cd inside, it's not necessarily mounted.  only mounting it makes it unejectable.
<RawSewage> Im pretty sure theres a way to make the eject button work
<JonTec> !Tilib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tilib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RawSewage> regardless of mounting
<Jucato> trappist: so if I put a CD inside, then a program uses it, then I close the program, it's not considered mounted?
<JonTec> !tilip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tilip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> RawSewage: I've spent many hours searching for a solution so I could install multi-cd games in wine.  afaik there is none except supermount, which would involve patching the kernel.
<CatSoup> i'm sure this has been asked about a million times, but how do i get flash to work on konqueror? <---- noobie
<D4rkly> oh eject is in /usr/bin/ you can make a link on your desktop then you will have an eject button :)
<trappist> D4rkly: yeah but that still won't work while the cd's mounted
<Jucato> or make a keyboard shortcut for it...
<D4rkly> i think it does
* trappist holds his tongue
<Jucato> trappist: about the multi-cd installers, it doesn't work even if you try to run the installer with wine from the command line?
<trappist> Jucato: no. the problem is that the installer is running *from* the cd, which means you can't umount the cd (it's in use) until you quit the installer.
<kraut> i recreated my / on a dmcrypt with ext3. my /boot is a normal ext2. normally the initrd should contain the dm_crypt modules. if i want to boot the system, i get an error 24 of grub.
<Jucato> trappist: hm.... this is what I did while trying to install DS1
<ravenous> copy the first cd to the hdd and run the installer from there
<kraut> has anybody an idea what i do wrong?
<Jucato> trappist: install with wine from the command line, then eject the CD by right-clicking it in Konqueror
<Jucato> it worked for me
<kraut> 24 : Attempt to access block outside partition
<kraut>     This error is returned if a linear block address is outside of the disk partition. This generally happens because of a corrupt filesystem on the disk or a bug in the code handling it in GRUB (it's a great debugging tool).
<trappist> Jucato: that's pretty cool.  I never could get baldur's gate 2 installed once I quit using mandrake, which used supermount
<Jucato> trappist: hope it works for you, too. 
<trappist> Jucato: it just so happens I've lost interest in all my multi-cd games, but hopefully it'll work for RawSewage :)
<ravenous> i know with ut2k4 you just have to copy the first cd to the hdd and run the installer from there and it will let you switch the rest of the cds out no problem
<Jucato> ehehe
<nath3000> Hi- got a bit of a problem here. I'm trying to install packages, but everytime told gsfonts-x11 needs to be installed. So it tries to install it, but fails because the postinst is trying to run update-fonts-dir with an option it won't handle (namely -x11r7-layout). Help?-
<trappist> RawSewage: yeah that one's easy, because the installer's not running from the cd (also I have the dvd version so it's not an issue anyway :))
<fdoving>    away
<trappist> nath3000: sounds like a bug
<fdoving> gah..
<nath3000> trappist: I don't know how important that option is- if I could rebuild it without that option, maybe it would make dpkg/dselect complete and be happy
<trappist> nath3000: you could try having a look at the postinst script and maybe comment out that line
<trappist> nath3000: should be in /var/lib/dpkg/info/gsfonts-x11.postinst
<nath3000> trappist: I've never played with .deb files before- I found I needed two commands to extract the contents. One to get the files that will go on the filesystem, and the other to extract the DEBIAN dir with the postinst
<trappist> nath3000: you're using dapper?  my gsfonts-x11 postinst doesn't use that option
<trappist> nath3000: you don't need to mess with the .deb - just edit the postinst script on your filesystem
<trappist> (I think)
<sbartleylinux> If I want to restrict ssh access to my server but still have ltsp clients work, how should I configure sshd_config?
<nath3000> trappist: Oh yes, I see it- I didn't realise it cached them like that. Okay, I've edited it (removed the troublesome option).
<InuDuelist> What's the command to search all folders within a folder?
<Hawkwind> grep -R or you can use find
<trappist> nath3000: you're on dapper?  I'm awfully curious where that package came from
<InuDuelist> Thanks.
<trappist> InuDuelist: are you searching for a file by filename or by contents
<nath3000> trappist: Yep, Dapper. The original one.
<InuDuelist> I'll looking for a folder
<InuDuelist> Filename.
<InuDuelist> Well, keyword.
<trappist> nath3000: I wonder why my postinst script for gsfonts-x11 doesn't have that option
<nath3000> trappist: It had had all the updates applied a few days ago.
<trappist> InuDuelist: find . -type d -name '*keyword*'
<trappist> nath3000: I had mine applied a few minutes ago
<nath3000> trappist: gsfonts-x11_0.20_all.deb
<trappist> nath3000: mine is 0.17...
<trappist> nath3000: apt-cache policy gsfonts-x11
<nath3000> trappist: and the script that is moaning about the option it doesn't understand, update-fonts-dir, that comes from xfonts-utils
<Jucato> trappist: I may have a sort of "workaround" to InuDuelist's (and my) downloading problem
<trappist> nath3000: my xfonts-utils is 6.8.2.1-5
<draik> Jucato!
<Jucato> hi draik!!
<trappist> Jucato: kick kde-look for using such a round-about and non-konqueror compatible download link?
<nath3000> trappist: mine too
<Jucato> lol
<trappist> nath3000: what does apt-cache policy gsfonts-x11 say
<trappist> nath3000: | grep 500
<Jucato> trappist and InuDuelist: whenever Konqueror tries to open/save something as a PHP file, just rename the download into it's appropriate file type, in this case I renamed it "polyester.deb"
<nath3000> trappist: 500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<trappist> Jucato: ew.  but glad it worked :)
<fdoving> trappist: 'apt-cache madison package' is nice :)
<Jucato> ehehe
<trappist> nath3000: maybe there's an update that's hit that mirror but not mine?  I'm pretty confused.
<draik> lovely save as feature...
<Jucato> fdoving: I just learned that command the other day. it's good... ^_^
<trappist> fdoving: oh, that *is* nice
<InuDuelist> Jucato, thanks for that.
<InuDuelist> Anyone use Yakuake?
<draik> I do
* Jucato raises hands
* draik raises both
* Jucato raises all three hands
<fdoving> Jucato: and after you've saved it as polyester.deb, you can use 'dpkg-name polyester.deb' to get the proper name on it.
<nath3000> trappist: My friends machine on which this problem exists (and I am typing from) isn't on broadband, but I am. So I downloaded "by hand", hoping to install. I think that might be connected in some way
* draik raises everyone's hands
<InuDuelist> Do you know how to use an installed theme?
<Jucato> fdoving: yep. or just right-click on it
<trappist> nath3000: I guarantee it is.  you almost certainly got the edgy package.
<Jucato> InuDuelist: in this case, Polyester is a widget Style
<fdoving> Jucato: dpkg-name will rename it automagically, to the nice debianized name.
<InuDuelist> Jucato, I'm talking about a yaKuake theme.
<trappist> nath3000: confirmed, 0.20 is the edgy version
<nath3000> trappist: But I dialed up, and there's no updates waiting for me except some amarok-related ones
<Jucato> InuDuelist: oooh..
<Jucato> fdoving: ok... I just misread what you said.. sorry about that
<nath3000> trappist: ooo, they have some problem then...I definitely got that file from the ubuntu directory
<InuDuelist> It's ok, but do you know how?
<trappist> nath3000: no, you downloaded an edgy package that shouldn't have let you install it.
<Jucato> InuDuelist: unfortunately, the only time I tried a Yakuake theme, it made it crash
<InuDuelist> I see.
<trappist> nath3000: 'ubuntu' isn't enough.  there's ubuntu dapper (what you're running) and ubuntu edgy (the repo you got the package from)
<Jucato> fdoving: a very handy tool, dpkg-name truly is
<trappist> nath3000: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gsfonts-x11/+bug/52803
<eljefedelito> nath3000: its like saying Windows or MacOS.  There are more than one version.
<fdoving> Jucato: sure is :)
<InuDuelist> Jucato, do you know where I choose the theme?
<InuDuelist> I installed one, but I can't find it anywhere.
<nath3000> trappist: Sorry, what I meant to say was that I was sure I got it from the dapper directory...but now I see there isn't one on the main archive mirrors
<InuDuelist> Er, in Yakuake options, that is.
<Jucato> InuDuelist: for Yakuake?
<InuDuelist> Yes.
<Jucato> InuDuelist: it should have an instruction for it..
<nath3000> trappist: So what I think happened is I got confused, and assumed I was in the dapper files, when I was in non-version specific territory, with dapper, edgy, etc all in together
<InuDuelist> Jucato, all it says is that the name is "Pure Technology".
<InuDuelist> Nothing else.
<Jucato> oh... sorry I'mnot familiar with it..
<fdoving> nath3000: using http://packages.ubuntu.com is advisable.
<atticstorm> All has anyone had any luck getting the Hawking H-WU36D Wireless USB network adapte working?  I tried it plug an play and Kinfocenter saw it as unknown.  I also tried ndiswrapper with no change other than breaking my PCMCIA wireless card - backed out and undone.  Have not seen anything on any webpages.
<InuDuelist> Aw.
<trappist> nath3000: could very well be
<atticstorm> Update I have a email out to Hawking Tech, but no reply as yet.
<digits> what's teh kubuntu version of gksudo?
<Jucato> digits: kdesu
<nath3000> fdoving: Cheers. In future though, I'm not going to bother trying to cart over debs to his house- he can bring his box to my house and get them via broadband using adept or something :)
<trappist> digits: kdesu
<pointwood> argh! doh! stupid! to accept the sun java license you have to tick a checkbox at the end of the license, I've just clicked next...
<digits> thanks
<fdoving> nath3000: in the filestructure of the mirrors you'll find all versions of a package (<breezy, dapper and edgy) all mixed in one directory. There are 'Packages' files to keep track of which version belongs to what release.
<sbartleylinux> Can anyone help with an ubuntu ltsp server ssh configuration?
<nath3000> trappist: Well, that seems to have worked, dpkg was happy to replace the broken, almost-installed EE one with the dapper one
<trappist> nath3000: good deal
<trappist> nath3000: for future reference, if you have to do something like that, sudo apt-get install --download-only packagename and get the file from /var/cache/apt/archives
<fdoving> nath3000: good solution. or you could 'apt-get clean' and then 'apt-get install --reinstall' what he wants (drop --reinstall if you haven't got it installed already), and copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/
<trappist> fdoving: or that
<fdoving> trappist: -d is also smart, yes. :)
<nath3000> trappist: And the reason I was doing this was to install testdisk- but the version apt-get finds is really old...6.1 from 2005 versus 6.4
<Jucato> !pastebin > Jucato
<trappist> nath3000: the stuff apt-get finds is what's available for your release.  going to look for newer stuff is likely to break things.
<nath3000> trappist: the --download-only is for me to run on my box at home, to grab the *correct* version of the file, safe to take round on something like my external hard drive?
<trappist> nath3000: yes
<fdoving> yes, and it will get the dependencies too.
<nath3000> trappist: That's great. Well, here;'s hoping testdisk isn't too old to work. I've got to grab some video off of a DVB-T set top box's hard drive which my friend erased...finger's crossed!
<InuDuelist> Anyone know how to install a Yakuake skin?
<nath3000> Thanks trappist/fdoving
* trappist nonchalantly holds out the tip jar
* Jucato makes a whole in trappist's tip jar and cups his hands beneath it
<trappist> Jucato: "hole"
<trappist> :)
<Jucato> lol
* Dr_Willis demands 10%
<Jucato> I'm 4 hours waaaay past my bedtime..
<terry_> ok... i'm a linux noob, how do i install packages using kubuntu?
<tsdgeos> using adept
<terry_> go on. :)
<terry_> i downloaded a game off the ubuntu site, and it gave me a debian binary thing.
<tsdgeos> there is a "add/remove programs entry" in the k-menu
<trappist> terry_: avoid that whenever possible
<aliasfred> !adept
<tsdgeos> ah
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<tsdgeos> you have a .deb ?
<terry_> yes.
<tsdgeos> sudo dpkg --install file
<aliasfred> sudo dpkg -i yourpackagenamegoeshere.deb
<terry_> ...sudo?
<Dr_Willis> terry_,  use the package manager. :P no need to manually download the thing.
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_Willis> You are thinking in windows terms. :)
<irrelevant> terry_: if you right-click on the .deb file, there's a option to install
<terry_> i have a lot of learning to do. :(
<Dr_Willis> Yep
<terry_> true, but it asks for a password
<Dr_Willis> #1 - fire up adept, and look for games
<terry_> and when i type, no letters come up
<Dr_Willis> sudo password is the first users password
<Dr_Willis> and of COURSE you dont want the password shown as you type.
<terry_> well nothing happens after i type it and press enter.
<Dr_Willis> Logical eh? :P and no it dont print *'s  as you type either.
<gomek> click the box in order to type in it
<Dr_Willis> Computers 101. heh..
<terry_> crap...
<gomek> the only time i don't get *'s is when i sudo from the command prompt
* Dr_Willis rembers YEARS ago - the computer books had to tell peole that i and 1 and 0 and o are different.
* Dr_Willis is old
<terry_> hmm.
<terry_> something blew up. :-/
<InuDuelist> You'd think that there'd be some sort of guide somewhere on the internet as to how to install Yakuake themes.
<InuDuelist> But there isn't.
<terry_> wth is yakuake?
<Jucato> InuDuelist: frustrating isn't it?
<InuDuelist> Yakuake is a terminal program.
<InuDuelist> It rolls down from the top of the screen.
<InuDuelist> With the push of a button.
<Jucato> InuDuelist: you "might" get some help from #yakuake
<irrelevant> InuDuelist: where did you get the theme?
<trappist> InuDuelist: most well-made themes contain installation instructions in a README or INSTALL file in the tarball
<InuDuelist> Whoa.
<InuDuelist> That's a channel.
<terry_> hmm.
<InuDuelist> trappist, all it does is state what the name is.
<terry_> each time i try to install a package it comes up with dependency problems
<Jucato> trappist: unfortunately, some things in KDE-Look are far from being "well-made" or even documented at all..
<gomek> where are you trying to install from terry
<trappist> InuDuelist: well, I did say 'well-made' themes :)
<trappist> Jucato: no kidding
<Jucato> trappist: no, I was just kidding. lol
<Jucato> 
<irrelevant> InuDuelist: kde-look usually has instructions for everything... one here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=41021
<InuDuelist> It's a shame that nobody is alive in there.
<trappist> Jucato: I should hold my tongue though - I've gotten a lot of enjoyment out of poorly documented stuff on kde-look
<draik> KDE-look almost crashed my 2nd install of Kubuntu
<GameOver69> hey whenever i visit a flash webpage with firefox.. it crashes... i deleted the plugin... the webpage will load but iwthout flash... i reinstall the flash through firefox and it crashes again... can someone help me out iwth this please?
<Jucato> trappist: of course.. I bet you can even get a poorly done theme working 
<terry_> gomek:i think i got it
<gomek> the flast for linux is old
<draik> GameOver69, did you get the plugin?
<gomek> flash*
<terry_> i just had to install a package that would let that package work.
<draik> look for the mozilla plugin
<GameOver69> draik, yes
<InuDuelist> Of course that would work.
<InuDuelist> >_M
<InuDuelist> >_<*
<Jucato> terry_: what are you trying to install and how are you doing it?
<GameOver69> draik, it used to work fine.. now it always crashes
<InuDuelist> Time to try it out.
<draik> weird
<trappist> Jucato: it's been said that documentation is like sex.  if it's good it's very good, and if it's bad it's still a lot better than nothing.
<draik> I have mine installed, but no issues
<Jucato> roflmao
<draik> trappist, LOL... that's funny!
<GameOver69> draik, also.... i ahve java installed... i can tell it works because azureus works.. but it doesnt work in firefox
<InuDuelist> Yakuake, for all those that want it, is in the repositories.
<InuDuelist> And here.
<InuDuelist> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29153ontent=36660
<draik> check for both firefox and mozilla plugins
<InuDuelist> Mmm... Yakuake.
<GameOver69> draik, Shockwave Flash
<GameOver69>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<GameOver69>     Shockwave Flash 7.0 r25
<cristian> Hola a todos
<GameOver69> see thats whats in about:plugins
<GameOver69> so it has the flash  plugin
<trappist> GameOver69: open source java packages will work for some things like azureus, but not for other things - either you haven't installed the java *plugin* or you haven't installed sun's java package.
<GameOver69> so i dont know why everything freezes
<gomek> i use flashplugin-nonfree
<cristian> alguien habla espaol?
<gomek> no hablo espanol
<trappist> GameOver69: or you're on amd64.  there's no 64 bit java plugin.
<GameOver69> no 32bit
<trappist> GameOver69: if things freeze when you hit a java applet, odds are you have a plugin installed for a non-sun java package.
<trappist> GameOver69: update-alternatives --list java | grep sun
<GameOver69> trappist, i have sun-java-bin installed
<trappist> GameOver69: in that case, sudo update-alternatives --config java and select the sun jre option
<GameOver69> trappist, /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<GameOver69> thats what it showed
<GameOver69> thats the one thats selected :(
<GameOver69>   Selection    Alternative
<GameOver69> -----------------------------------------------
<GameOver69> *+        1    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<trappist> GameOver69: then, things should work :)  ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<InuDuelist> Gah.
<draik> I have    *+    4        /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java
<InuDuelist> I bit my tongue.
<GameOver69> i dont have that directory
<Nookie> what package is missing when trying to compile and getting this error "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<march> hi
<trappist> draik: I don't think that's a java package
<GameOver69> i believe my firefox is in /opt/firefox/
<trappist> GameOver69: how did you install firefox?
<trappist> oh.
<GameOver69> manually
<trappist> I sure don't know why
<GameOver69> its faster then ubuntu package
<trappist> well, look for the plugins directory in there and see what your libjavaplugin.so file is symlinked to
<draik> I'm good with the Kubuntu install of firefox
<trappist> draik: I *have* heard that the mozilla.org one is faster
<InuDuelist> Feck, it's stinging.
<trappist> which is insane.  there's no reason it should be.
<InuDuelist> Remind me never to eat again.
<draik> I haven't heard anything about it until now... so far I'm happy
<trappist> maybe just by virtue of being statically compiled.
<GameOver69> trappist, /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<trappist> GameOver69: oh, then sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin.so
<irrelevant> I think there was an issue with the Firefox that came with Hoary or Breezy... don't think it's a problem any more
<trappist> GameOver69: is there another file in the plugins directory called libjavaplugin_oji.so ?
<GameOver69> yes
<trappist> what's that point to?
<GameOver69> /usr/lib/jre... etc
<GameOver69> j2re...
<GameOver69> its pretty long
<trappist> GameOver69: does it have 'sun' anywhere in it?
<GameOver69> yes
<trappist> ok
<GameOver69> j2re 1.5 - sun
<trappist> and did you do the sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin.so ?
<GameOver69> yes
<GameOver69> said only one program
<GameOver69> no need
<trappist> I see.
<trappist> GameOver69: have you tried with more than one java applet?
<GameOver69> There is only 1 program which provides firefox-javaplugin.so
<GameOver69> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so). Nothing to configure.
<GameOver69> well heres the thing... i just changed the directories... and now java works.....
<GameOver69> but
<GameOver69> flash still crashes
<GameOver69> how do i fix that
<InuDuelist> w00t.
<InuDuelist> I got it installed.
<trappist> hah.
<trappist> GameOver69: where does your libflashplayer.so point
<GameOver69> hey trappist will the sun java that i have installed from the repo, be updated to 6 whenever it is finally released?
<GameOver69> trappist, its not in there
<trappist> GameOver69: not likely.  we usually only get bugfixes and security fixes backported, not whole new versions of software.
<trappist> GameOver69: well there's your problem
<trappist> GameOver69: should look something like this:
<trappist> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   44 Jun 13 16:32 flashplayer.xpt -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplayer.xpt
<trappist> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   46 Jun 13 16:32 libflashplayer.so -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<terry_> Gameover: did you just try to install java on firefox? because i need to do that too.
<GameOver69> trappist, ok so how do i get it to look like that
<InuDuelist> Feck.
<InuDuelist> Still having problems.
<InuDuelist> Stupid mismatched colorschemes.
<trappist> GameOver69: cd to the plugins dir and say 'sudo ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplayer.xpt' and do the same for the other file
<GameOver69> i dont think i have the non free installed... i think ijus thave installed what mozilla installs
<GameOver69> trappist?
<tonyazp> hola
<pointwood> I have kubuntu installed on a thinkpad z61t which have a Intel core duo (dual core) cpu. Linux should automatically detect and use both CPU's shouldn't it? how do I check that it uses both?
<pussfeller> is the samba printing section of the kcontrol module hosed?
<tonyazp> me podeis ayudar con amaroK?
<pussfeller> cause I cannot seem to export my HP
<pussfeller> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<terry_> ok. is there any definitive answer for the problem concerning java in konqueror?
<tonyazp> como se reproduce musica en amaroK, no me deja reproducir nada porke tengo que crear listas de reproduccion
<nonickname> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot .. using this, i have been able to get the comp i'd like to install linux on to find my dhcp server, but now it says loading pxelinux.0...... and doesnt change
<nonickname> actually, it says "transferring pxelinux.0 (010011)"
<nonickname> and that's it
<nonickname> is there a specific place i can get help netbooting?
<Fabsfabiola> hi, I need help....
<nonickname> me too =(
<Fabsfabiola> I've installed the Kubuntu recentlly
<Fabsfabiola> and, every time that I need save something at the disket.... gives a message error...
<digits> is the fglrx drivers known to not work with kubuntu?
<fdoving> good night.
<digits> fdoving: nite
<Fabsfabiola> i'sorry with my inglish....
<irrelevant> Fabsfabiola: what's the error message?
<Fabsfabiola> hummm... do you undertand portuguese?!
<irrelevant> not a bit
<brkamikaze> Fabsfabiola: yes
<Fabsfabiola> :)
<Fabsfabiola> nao foi possivel montar o dispositivo, o erro informado foi: mount: de acordo com mtab. /dev/fd0 ja esta montado em / media/fd0 mount falhou
<irrelevant> probably a floppy, might not know to mount it
<brkamikaze> Fabsfabiola: put a LANG=C before the command to help
<brkamikaze> but this means that the floppy is already mounted
<Hawkwind> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Fabsfabiola> humm. sorry?!  "lang"
<brkamikaze> Fabsfabiola: if you used konsole, you just need to prefix a command with "LANG=C " to see it in english
<pussfeller> wow, you dont have to mess with samba anymore for printing from 2k/XP :)
<Fabsfabiola> ok...  can you explain the pass to pass, with command at the Konsole?!
<InuDuelist> Konzole?
<InuDuelist> Er.
<InuDuelist> Konsole?
<InuDuelist> Use Yakuake.
<InuDuelist> It'll never give you problems.
<InuDuelist> >_<
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: Yakuake uses a Konsole "backend"
<InuDuelist> brkamikaze, rolldown screen.
<InuDuelist> Yummy.
<InuDuelist> Anyway, I'm off
<InuDuelist> I'll be back later, thanks for all your help.
<pussfeller> yakuake ran buggy for me, personally
<pussfeller> maybe was an old version
<Fabsfabiola> brkamikaze ?! sorry, I'll need some patience, I'm a new user linux...
<pussfeller> why don't my cd/cdr drive show up in K3b?????
<slow-motion> n8
<brkamikaze> Fabsfabiola: so forget about konsole, you're probably not using it anyway if you don't know what I'm talking about ;)
<pussfeller> is there a new version of kde for dapper or something?
<brkamikaze> pussfeller: should be
<brkamikaze> but adept still doesn't show a thing
<Fabsfabiola> brkamikaze if u explain becareful... I can do....
<brkamikaze> Fabsfabiola: that would only be useful if you were at the console
<pussfeller> i was wondering what the topic meant
<brkamikaze> is your whole system in portuguese?
<pussfeller> 3.5.4 available for dapper
<pussfeller> anyways, the main thing I need to fix is k3b or anything not seeing my cd drives
<brkamikaze> pussfeller: what's your CD recorder?
<pussfeller> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<pussfeller> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<brkamikaze> pussfeller: ah
<brkamikaze> they're both readonly
<pussfeller> well, still niether appear  in k3b
<pussfeller> neither
<InuDuelist-AFK> Can someone refresh my memory as to how to mount my hda1 windows drive?
<brkamikaze> pussfeller: try removing the "ro," part from fstab and restarting k3b
<Fabsfabiola> brkamikaze I've done some commnads, is just u explain me with patience, rs  sorry... I want to learn
<pascal> Hi anyone can help me with an atheros wifi card?
<pussfeller> i made it rw
<brkamikaze> Fabsfabiola: when you use any console command
<brkamikaze> it uses variables
<brkamikaze> LANG is one of them
<brkamikaze> if you tell it that the LANG value is C
<Fabsfabiola> for change pswd, rs  simple things, rs
<brkamikaze> it will spit the text in english
<InuDuelist-AFK> "Can someone refresh my memory as to how to mount my hda1 windows drive?"
<InuDuelist-AFK> Anyone?
<brkamikaze> "LANG=C cat --help"
<brkamikaze> will show help in english
<pussfeller> when i put em in manually, /dev/hdd it sez nothing available at those things
<InuDuelist-AFK> I...
<InuDuelist-AFK> guess not.
<InuDuelist-AFK> Mounting a drive?
<InuDuelist-AFK> Anyone?
<Hasserfuellt> Anyone Knows the chan for german Ubuntu users?
<trappist> jaaroo_: #ubuntu-de
<trappist> err
<pussfeller> !ntfs
<trappist> Hasserfuellt: #ubuntu-de
<Hasserfuellt> thx!
<InuDuelist-AFK> trappist, would you happen to know how to mount a drive?
<InuDuelist-AFK> :P
<pussfeller> !windows
<pussfeller> hmm is bot down
<trappist> InuDuelist-AFK: I do
<InuDuelist-AFK> Great.
<InuDuelist-AFK> hda1, windows.
<trappist> InuDuelist-AFK: and by 'windows' you mean fat32 or ntfs?
<InuDuelist-AFK> ntfs
<InuDuelist-AFK> Sorry about that.
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist-AFK: mount can figure out this
<trappist> InuDuelist-AFK: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<trappist> InuDuelist-AFK: it will be read-only
<InuDuelist-AFK> No writing?
<InuDuelist-AFK> That's fine.
<pussfeller> you might want to lead him to fuse ntfs, if you want RW support for ntfs
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist-AFK: or just open Storage Media from the system menu
<InuDuelist-AFK> As long as I can access the drive.
<brkamikaze> and click on the HD
<trappist> InuDuelist-AFK: not for ntfs, without some extra effort, no
<brkamikaze> pussfeller: the write support is still restricted AFAIK even for the FUSE driver
<trappist> InuDuelist-AFK: btw changing your nick to indicate away status is frowned upon, and it's even less useful when your nick is -AFK when you're clearly not afk
<CapNemo> damned ! why kdevelop has only qt in the doc pannel !?
<InuDuelist-AFK> ...
<InuDuelist-AFK> "Permission denied"
<pussfeller> no, fuse uses the native drivers
<InuDuelist-AFK> trappist, I'm leaving in a minute.
<InuDuelist-AFK> I just had a bit of time left.
<pussfeller> err, rather the ntfs thinggee does
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist-AFK: if /dev/hda1 is in your fstab
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: a simple "sudo mount /dev/hda1" on the console will do
<InuDuelist> I managed to Oh?
<whatever> "dev/sda1" is the usual device 'address' on my system for my pendrive. it automounts nicely, but currently..
<whatever> it isnt there !
<brkamikaze> whatever: insert your pendrive first! :D
<InuDuelist> Well, my files are mounted. I see it within /mnt.
<whatever> "ls /dev/sd*" - gives no results
<InuDuelist> But...
<whatever> brkamikaze: it is inserted
<InuDuelist> I can't get to any folders.
<brkamikaze> whatever: strange
<whatever> this happens when I umount manually
<brkamikaze> try another USB slot, or something like that
<Fabsfabiola> brkamikaze humm.. let me I see if I understood...
<InuDuelist> It says that I don't have the correct permissions.
<whatever> works after a restart
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: even with sudo?
<brkamikaze> whatever: hmm...
<brkamikaze> next time umount via konqueror
<whatever> k,
<Fabsfabiola> brkamikaze I need open the konsole and writ the command lang=c?!  just this!?
<InuDuelist> brkamikaze, I'm attempting to access a folder within it.
<InuDuelist> It doesn't work by accessing it through konquerer, just through sudo.
<InuDuelist> It says I don't have the correct permissions.
<brkamikaze> Fabsfabiola: it will work only if you run something through that konsole
<brkamikaze> to simplify
<pussfeller> pmount /dev/hdc mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<brkamikaze> just type "export LANG=C" and enter
<pussfeller> hmmm for some reason they just dont show up at all
<pussfeller> but cdrecord scanbus shows the burner
<InuDuelist> Is there any way to be able to read my mounted folder?
<pussfeller> actually, no it doesn't
<pussfeller> maybe... the ide cable is unplugged :)
<brkamikaze> pussfeller: good bet :)
<pussfeller> i guess i have to reboot
<InuDuelist> Grr.
<InuDuelist> Nobody knows how to read a mounted drive?
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: chdir to it!
<unix_infidel> cd
<unix_infidel> not chdi
<InuDuelist> brkamikaze: That's the only way I can do that. But I need to access it through a file manager, konquerer specifically.
<brkamikaze> unix_infidel: whatever
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: open konqueror and type on the address bar the folder where it's mounted
<InuDuelist> I did.
<InuDuelist> That's what I've been doing, but it's having permission problems.
<InuDuelist> "You do not have enough permissions to read file:///mnt"
<Dr_Willis> gee i thougnt /media/ was where kubuntu put things. :P
<oNg8Eidu> DCC SEND 01234567890123456789
<InuDuelist> That was awkward.
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: open a konsole
<InuDuelist> Yakuake. :D
<InuDuelist> Done.
<brkamikaze> chmod 777 /mnt
<brkamikaze> sudo chmod 777 /mnt
<Dr_Willis> thats a little extreme
<InuDuelist> Ok?
<InuDuelist> Should I be able to read it, now?
<brkamikaze> Dr_Willis: true, but gets the job done :)
<Hawkwind> Just a little bit
<Hawkwind> brkamikaze: But it's really bad advice
<Dr_Willis> drwxr-xr-x   9 root root  4096 2006-08-13 21:34 media
<Dr_Willis> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2006-05-22 10:00 mnt
<Dr_Willis> is what i got.
<InuDuelist> Should I be able to read it, now? Because I'm getting the same error.
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: I see it now
* Dr_Willis missed the whole problem
<brkamikaze> the next time
<brkamikaze> append "-o umask=0222" to the mounting command
<brkamikaze> umount it
<brkamikaze> and mount with this option
<brkamikaze> it normally mounts with a 0277 umask
<brkamikaze> so only root reads it
<InuDuelist> So, what's the entire command?
<Dr_Willis> are we trying to mount a ntfs partition again?
<InuDuelist> Yes.
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: umount /dev/hda1; mount /dev/hda1 -o umask=0222
<Dr_Willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_Willis> bookmark and READ that site. :P it explaons it all.
<alex_> Hey, I've got a few minor questions.
<mynimal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1429853
<Dr_Willis> you do NOT chmod a mount point   in most cases. :P
<brkamikaze> Dr_Willis: the chmod probably failed
<brkamikaze> since ntfs is readonly
<Dr_Willis> brkamikaze,  when you mount the device - the perms on the mount point are overridden anyway
<InuDuelist> Thanks.
<InuDuelist> I got that working.
<brkamikaze> Dr_Willis: yes, that's why I'm appending the umask option :)
<InuDuelist> Let's see... what else do I have to do?
<brkamikaze> I really suffered with that before :P
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: do you know the fstab's format?
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: nevermind
<brkamikaze> open the Control Panel
<brkamikaze> click on the the "Disks and Filesystems" item
<InuDuelist> Hm?
<InuDuelist> Oh.
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: then right-click your ntfs partition, choose modify, then click advanced and change the numbers after the "umask=" token
<brkamikaze> to 0222
<InuDuelist> to 0222?
<InuDuelist> What'd that allow me to do?
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: allow everything but writing
<InuDuelist> It won't open
<InuDuelist> Er.
<InuDuelist> It won't open "modify".
<brkamikaze> InuDuelist: make sure you're in Administrator Mode
<InuDuelist> I am.
<brkamikaze> :(
<InuDuelist> Hm?
<brkamikaze> then I don't know what's wrong with the applet
<InuDuelist> Aw.
<InuDuelist> Ah, well.
<InuDuelist> It's fine.
<mynimal> Are SVG icon themes broken?
<Dr_Willis> not tht ive noticed mynimal
<brkamikaze> mynimal: I think kdevelop3 supports development on those languages
<mynimal> Well, the Tango icon theme only looks good with PNG.
<brkamikaze> it includes support for compiled languages, but also for scripting languages
<brkamikaze> mynimal: SVG support is planned for KDE 4
<mynimal> With SVG the icons are quite screwy.
<mynimal> Alright
<mynimal> And I tried kdevelop3 but it wouldn't start.
<mynimal> It said something about plugins not being found. Hang on, I'll reinstall it.
<brkamikaze> mynimal: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3-plugins
<mynimal> Strangely enough it works now. Last time I did the exact same thing and it didn't work.
<mynimal> Alright, I'll stick with KDevelop, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> mynimal,  thats a sign of Insanity
<Dr_Willis> :P
<brkamikaze> =p
<mynimal> What, got another suggestion? :P
<brkamikaze> pussfeller: is it working now?
<pussfeller> well, yeah
<pussfeller> the cable must have been loose
<pussfeller> at least, its working in gnome
<Dr_Willis> cables are tighter in gnome? :P
<pussfeller> it shows up in dmesg which is the important part
<pussfeller> heh
<brkamikaze> :O
<pussfeller> see, why is gnome so far ahead of us???!!!
<archangel_> can you share files with a windows pc through a usb male to male?
<pussfeller> i dont think it works like that archangel_
<brkamikaze> archangel_: I think it's easier to use a crossed ethernet cable
<pussfeller> there is such a thing as usb host, however
<archangel_> faster trasfer?
<pussfeller> i understand that to be more for device to device
<brkamikaze> pussfeller: gnome may be ahead on some things but it is way behind on some others
<pussfeller> archangel_, you dont have a network hub
<pussfeller> ?
<Dr_Willis> Gnome pulls ahead by tossing things behind...
<brkamikaze> that's why KDExGNOME flame wars exist :/
<pussfeller> or swtich, or router with multiple lan cables
<pussfeller> i like them both, but I prefer kde
<pussfeller> i do really like having the choice
<archangel_> I cant get a windows pc that I'm working to get the ethernet (on board) to work
<archangel_> (no I dont have on)
<archangel_> one
<intelikey> twm is better than kde !
<pussfeller> i think yer best bet then is to get a little usb drive
* Dr_Willis is using MatchBox
<intelikey> :)
<pussfeller> and get the drivers from the linux box and stick em on the usb drive
<intelikey> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start a desktop war - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> used to work  but i knew it wouldn't so i said it.
<pussfeller> they are cheap as a crossover cable would be, and that wouldn't help you anyways
<m-lund> Anyone here tried to install nagios (1.3) from multiverse?
<archangel_> so I was hoping to share my connect on my ahh, okpc (running linux) to
<m-lund> nagios-mysql, that is.
<archangel_> oops mess that line all up
<archangel_> my bad
<intelikey> ed is better than emacs !
<brkamikaze> intelikey: vim is better than emacs!
<pussfeller> you have the windows computer working?
<archangel_> I replaced a bad hard drive in a Compaq
<archangel_> and the ethernet aint working
<pussfeller> oh, thats a driver problem
<archangel_> its a dual boot system now
<archangel_> doesnt work in windows or linux
<pussfeller> ussually the kernel has all the drivers built in, so you should have no prob in linux
<FPX> hi, is there anyone, who can helb me to install domxml for php5? i can't compile the source
<archangel_> yeah, I have never had a ethernet card NOT work with linux
<intelikey> brkamikaze i was just playing,  in computer terms better than is reletive and subjective, best is a bogus term.   :)
<brkamikaze> unless that ethernet card think you're ugly and don't want to work
<Dr_Willis> ive had a lot of network cards that ive fought to get going under windows.
<brkamikaze> intelikey: true
<archangel_> it caught me off guard, I'm like WHAT!??!
<brkamikaze> when I used cygwin I somehow ran ed
<pussfeller> the main prob for me inwindows is, what kinda card is it :)
<brkamikaze> (how the hell do you get out of that thing???)
<brkamikaze> archangel_: just kidding
<brkamikaze> sometimes the card is just lazy
<brkamikaze> or it's broken
<archangel_> lol  its all good my man  brkamikaze
<pussfeller> cards are like 6 bucks at walmart :)
<brkamikaze> pussfeller: but they're R$ 50 in here :/
<intelikey> brkamikaze mmm first time i than ed i got out with a solute :-{
<archangel_> yeah, that was just what I was thinking
<brkamikaze> a US$ 50 video card costs R$ 300 here
<pussfeller> wheres here brkamikaze
<archangel_> I hate compaq
<brkamikaze> which is roughly equivalent to US$ 120
<archangel_> even the evo
<brkamikaze> pussfeller: Brazil
<pussfeller> ach
<pussfeller> doesn't the govt there do everything possible to keep prices high on electronic goods, or something
<brkamikaze> pussfeller: high taxes
<pussfeller> yeah
<stoic> that would be it
<archangel_> they (compaq and the reporter reviewing them right out of the box)  rave about them
<pussfeller> need to set up a bootleg shipping system to brazil :)
<archangel_> not a good pc at all (just like their other trash)
<stoic> hehe
<pussfeller> the compaqs are almost impossible to get into the bios too
<brkamikaze> :P
<archangel_> lol, tell me about it
<brkamikaze> I never handled a real branded PC before
<pussfeller> the one I have , like a 200mh, has a strange pci assemply as well
<pussfeller> its old tho
<pussfeller> i need to toss it in the trash
<brkamikaze> actually, the only one I ever messed with is mine's :P
<intelikey> i might load linux in the bios on one of these p1's   i've never done that yet...    kernel in nvram.
<archangel_> cant tell you how many time I rebooted the goofy thing to get the right key to go into setup
<brkamikaze> pussfeller: I may still have a i486 in my grandmother's house
<brkamikaze> but she lives in another state :P
<draik> IT'S FINALLY DONE
<pussfeller> i guess you could use it for a router
<draik> CLI TRANSCRIPT AVAILABLE HERE
<draik> http://www.draikunderlord.com/CLI.pdf
<pussfeller> whats done Dr_Willis
<archangel_> one of the best pcs ever (brand wise that is) was the Tandy
<pussfeller> err draik
<draik> yes
<pussfeller> sorry
<brkamikaze> archangel_: it's older than me
<archangel_> remember them
<archangel_> lol
<archangel_> my first
<Dr_Willis> hmm  i wonder how i got a /crystalsvg directory (in the / dir) :P
<draik> pussfeller, huh?
<brkamikaze> my first pc was that i486 I mentioned before :P
<pussfeller> i said, whats done?
<draik> oh, sorry
<draik> going through other things, didn't read under my link
<intelikey> Dr_Willis had help with it ?
<archangel_> Tandy 486 25mhz 120 meg hard drive with an optional huge 14" screen with optional 256 color video card
<brkamikaze> archangel_: :O
<archangel_> 4 meg video card
<intelikey> archangel_ i know that box.
<archangel_> cost $4,000
<brkamikaze> mine's was a 486DX2 40MHz 8MB ram, 512 hard drive
<brkamikaze> DOS 6.22
<intelikey> 16m ram
<brkamikaze> Win 3.11
<brkamikaze> I had no freakin' idea about wtf was UNIX :P
<intelikey> 4 4meg sticks
<archangel_> oh, I got a COLOR dot matrix too with the rainbow ribbon
<brkamikaze> I had less than 7 years old by that time
<intelikey> cost'd me d'nada
<archangel_> oh I remember when the dx's came out, that was a big deal
<brkamikaze> intelikey: huh?
<archangel_> mine was the SX
<brkamikaze> the next step for my computer
<brkamikaze> was a Pentium 133
<brkamikaze> :O
<brkamikaze> 16 mb ram
<archangel_> lol same here
<brkamikaze> win 98
<maltaethiron> O_O
<archangel_> I got win 95 with mine
<brkamikaze> next was a upgrade to Duron 750 and 128 RAM
<brkamikaze> and after a couple of upgrades to get 512 RAM
<brkamikaze> the processor was switched to a Semprom 2800
<office_>  i have kubuntu version and i can`t install good codecs for movies
<intelikey> i started running linux on a 486
<brkamikaze> office_: install libxine-extracodecs
<office_> from where
<brkamikaze> from Adept
<pussfeller> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !codecs > office_
<mynimal> Hrm, anyone know how to make toolbars non-draggable?
<brkamikaze> archangel_: I'm just having a problem with this Semprom
<brkamikaze> when I run it with 166 FSB
<brkamikaze> I get segfaults all the time
<brkamikaze> with everything
<intelikey> mynimal fixed possion ?     hehhe in xfce just click and set it to fixed... in kde i'm not sure.
<archangel_> sell it
<brkamikaze> I have to run it with 133 MHz
<archangel_> lol kidding
<archangel_> wow
<nonickname> i seem to be missing inetd :o
<archangel_> heat problem?
<brkamikaze> so the bios think it's an Athlon MP 1900+
<brkamikaze> :O
<mynimal> I really just want that drag gripper thing hidden :P
<brkamikaze> archangel_: I have a processor cooler and a system cooler
<brkamikaze> but the processor cooler is kinda slower than the system cooler
<intelikey> mynimal if it's not in kcontrol  idk
<brkamikaze> I want to switch the coolers position
<mynimal> ah, thanks anyway
<brkamikaze> so the now system cooler would be the processor cooler and vice-versa
<nonickname> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<office_> there is no libxine-extracodecs on adept
<nonickname> !info inetd
<ubotu> Package inetd does not exist in any distro I know
<nonickname> !info xinetd
<ubotu> xinetd: replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 127 kB, installed size 348 kB
<brkamikaze> I just can't remove the old cooler from the heat sink :/
<brkamikaze> !info kde 3.5.4
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<archangel_> hmmm but the 1900 didnt run at 133\
<brkamikaze> !info kde4
<ubotu> Package kde4 does not exist in any distro I know
<intelikey> mynimal check kcontrol > windows     iirc there 'may' be a setting there on that.   and apply to all apps   or is it  non-kde apps   check box
<drbreen_> compile it for yourself - kde4 is only for ppl that can do (early preview for devs)
<brkamikaze> how do I install kde 3.5.4 on dapper?
<drbreen_> so its no use as standard user
<nonickname> so i can just replace everything that i am told to do with inetd with xinetd?
<brkamikaze> drbreen_: I can compile, I just don't wann use it for now :)
<office_> brkamikaze:
<office_> can you help me a little?
<mynimal> intelikey: thanks, I'll check it out.
<brkamikaze> office_: sure
<office_> i cant find libxine-extracodecs on adept
<archangel_> good luck guys,  gotta go to bible party
<brkamikaze> office_: you need to enable the universe repository
<drbreen_> brkamimakze: yeah, i can compile too, but kde4 is just broken now and no use ;)
<intelikey> archangel_ shalom
<mshade> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mynimal> How do I change the Desktop folder? I changed it before I formatted, I forget where the setting is though.
<drbreen_> i asume it - havent tested for just this reason
<brkamikaze> drbreen_: LFS helps a lot :)
<office_> they are enabled
<drbreen_> wtf is LFS ?
<office_> universe and multi
<nonickname> !lfs
<brkamikaze> drbreen_: www.linuxfromscratch.org
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> office_ and update ?
<Mehercle> Linux from scratch
<archangel_> how did you know I was jewish?
<office_> ?
<brkamikaze> office_: Click on the first button on the toolbar
<mynimal> Nevrmind, I found it.
<office_> yes
<brkamikaze> that should make them appear on the list :)
<brkamikaze> archangel_: :O
<archangel_> lol
<office_> wait a second
<archangel_> shalom-ah-lick'm
<nonickname> i never have gotten that one
<intelikey> tob
<archangel_> oops did I sat that right?   lol
<brkamikaze> drbreen_: build a full BLFS system at least once and you'll know enough to build almost any freakin' program ever :P
<brkamikaze> archangel_: what does it mean?
<drbreen_> ah yeah i was just unfamiliar with the abbreviation
<office_> brkamikaze:  i was searching on bar libxine and i found: libxine-dev. main1 libxinerama-dev. libxinerama1
<drbreen_> but LFS was a frickin awesome idea
<intelikey> brkamikaze means "peace be to you."
<archangel_> basicly, "hi, how are you"  or hey, whats up.
<brkamikaze> office_: try it on the console then
<Hail_Spacecake> does kubuntu come with ndiswrapper by default?
<brkamikaze> office_: open konsole
<intelikey> even if archangel_ doesn't know.
<archangel_> intel is right also
<brkamikaze> and type
<brkamikaze> "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<intelikey> :)
<Hail_Spacecake> I can't seem to find the program or whereis it
<Hail_Spacecake> but there's a listing for locate ndiswrapper
<archangel_> lahitri ot  <-----   pop quiz     intelikey
<Hail_Spacecake> somewhere deep in /lib/modules
<office_> libxine-extracodecs packet is missing
<brkamikaze> what is ndiswrapper?
<intelikey> no sorry
<Hail_Spacecake> a driver wrapper for windows wlan cards
<archangel_> "see ya later"
<office_> brkamikaze: Pachetul libxine-extracodecs is missing
<brkamikaze> office_: try enabling multiverse too
<brkamikaze> maybe it's in there
<office_> it is enabled
<office_> all is enabled
<office_> i`m a stupid newbie
<office_> sorry
<office_> but i enabled universe and multiverse
<mynimal> Anyone have any luck with those msstyle loaders?
<brkamikaze> mynimal: ?
<brkamikaze> are there any msstyle loader for KDE:
<brkamikaze> ?
<mynimal> I just came accross some over at KDE-Look/KDE-Apps.
<mynimal> Yeah, I think.
<mynimal> But I tried one and ended up formatting my hard drive.
<archangel_> not leaving after all
<mynimal> There's another one though, not sure if I should try it.
<archangel_> sorry for the tease
<brkamikaze> office_: and if you ran apt-get update then it should've appeared in the list
<brkamikaze> archangel_: =o
<brkamikaze> =p
<office_> brkamikaze: but why it is sayng that file is missing?
<mynimal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=15614
<mynimal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13010 This is what made me format :P
<archangel_> anyone jewish here?
<brkamikaze> office_: either it doesn't exist on the information apt-get has or it isn't downloaded and apt-get is failing to do so
<rolando> hi
<intelikey> not orthodox
<rolando> how can i configure my printer when its not in the list of the HPs?
<archangel_> me either
<office_> when apt-get is working i don`t get any failed message
<office_> brkamikaze:  when apt-get is working i don`t get any failed message
<rolando> im trying to add printer, but mine its not in the list
<rolando> :(
<Dr_Willis> rolando,  google for that printer and see what others do to configure it.
<Dr_Willis> proberly a clone of some older one
<archangel_> ok guys really leaving now
<brkamikaze> office_: libxine-extracodecs is on multiverse
<brkamikaze> to enable multiverse, you need to create a new line, because it isn't commented on the file
<brkamikaze> just copy the universe file and change the universe word to multiverse
<archangel_> lahitri ot
<office_> brkamikaze:  what line
<Dr_Willis> cant ya just append multiverse after 'universe' ?
<intelikey> brkamikaze new line???  just add multiverse to the main
<nonickname_> anyone know where i can get help with loading a pxe from a network?
<brkamikaze> Dr_Willis: I used the first method :P
<brkamikaze> office_: never mind, just type "multiverse" after "universe" on the repository list
<intelikey> one line is all i use.
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> why repete
<office_> brkamikaze: ok don`t say that i`m an idiot but where is repository list
<intelikey> why repete ?
<intelikey> why repete ?    :)
<brkamikaze> intelikey: I just sticked with the already-used style so I just created a new line
<brkamikaze> office_: open Adept
<aliasfred> repeat you mean ? :)
<office_> i did
<aliasfred> french ?
<brkamikaze> go to View->Manage
<office_> yes
<intelikey> brkamikaze ok.  i'm just razzing ya.   this is of course linux.  there is your way my way and another way,  but never a 'right way'
<brkamikaze> office_: right click the line just below the comment that tells you about the universe repository
<brkamikaze> it looks like
<brkamikaze> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<brkamikaze> the url may be different for you
<brkamikaze> on the menu choose Enable
<brkamikaze> then click on the "universe" word and right after it type multiverse
<office_> ok i changed all lines : main restricted universe multiverse
<office_> it is ok?
<brkamikaze> office_: click Apply and next click Close
<brkamikaze> office_: how does the line look like?
<Kronos> Damn POS webcam...
<office_> done
<brkamikaze> "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse"?
<office_> i think it is working
<brkamikaze> office_: now click on the first button on the toolbar
<office_> i did that command on konsole and it is downloading now
<brkamikaze> office_: great
<intelikey> yay for konsole
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<office_> brkamikaze:  it is any problem because i set all lines from repository  main restricted universe multiverse  ?
<brkamikaze> office_: no problem
<office_> ok
<office_> ok it is instaled
<brkamikaze> now you can play mp3 and most codecs
<intelikey> office_ i have in time past had trubble with either src-deb security or sec-dev updates   and multiverse.    if it fails to fetch the package list for one of those just drop the multi*
<office_> heh
<office_> ok my movies working
<office_> one more question
<office_> i have lan from home to work
<office_> on computer from work i have windows and VNC
<draik> How do I install my scanner?
<office_> it is any way to connect from ubuntu with vnc to that workstation?>
<intelikey> otherwise main restricted universe multiverse   is good for all 6 line
<brkamikaze> draik: it *should* work out-of-the-box
<draik> brkamikaze, it's not being recognized
<brkamikaze> draik: Kooka isn't cooperating?
<draik> Canon Cano-Scan D646u
<intelikey> office_ man tightvnc
<office_> thx
<draik> It's only picking up my webcam
<intelikey> unplug/replug   (assumes usb)
<brkamikaze> intelikey: does Kooka use a SANE backend?
<draik> it is USB
<intelikey> brkamikaze i think so.   but i don't use a GUI  why you asking me ?
<brkamikaze> intelikey: maybe you just knew :)
<office_> intelikey: it says that tightvnc viewer is instaled
<intelikey> i've seen kooka a total of two times    :)
<office_> but i dunno from where to launch
<brkamikaze> I don't have a scanner, so I don't know much to help
<intelikey> office_ konsole.    that's why i said   'man tightvnc'  first.
<draik> brkamikaze, thanks for your help
<draik> intelikey, thanks for your help
<intelikey> brkamikaze me either.
<office_> intelikey: it says that there is no manual for tightvnc
<intelikey> draik welcome
<intelikey> hmmmm second.
<brkamikaze> draik: welcome
<ravenous> anyone use codeine? everytime i open a new movie the video settings switch back to the defaults, how do I make my settings default?
<office_> intelikey: it was not instaled java
<office_> not it is working
<office_> now
<Kronos> Ok....
<office_> intelikey: brk
<Martijn81> ravenous: my settings for xine in codeine keep present
<office_> intelikey: brkamikaze thanks for help
<Kronos> I need some help with EasyCam2
<Phoul> Hello, is there something wrong with the kubuntu package?
<brkamikaze> office_: welcome
<intelikey> office_ kewl.  i had a reset so i missed what ever it was.
<Kronos> "ImportError: No module named gnome.ui"
<Phoul> the kubuntu-desktop*
<Phoul> Im having a issue trying to install it
<Martijn81> ravenous: i have version 1.0
<Phoul> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Phoul>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<Phoul> E: Broken packages
<Kr4t05> I need some help with EasyCam2. I get this error message when I run it. "ImportError: No module named gnome.ui"
<brkamikaze> Phoul: append kdegraphics-kfile-plugins to your installation command
<intelikey> never use a kernel with broken fbcon  and access fb    unless you can reboot in the dark.
<Phoul> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Phoul>   kdegraphics-kfile-plugins: Depends: libpoppler1-qt (>= 0.5.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Phoul> E: Broken packages
<brkamikaze> :O
<brkamikaze> apt is behaving weirdly
<Phoul> And that requires libpoppler version what dont exist
<Phoul> :-\
<Riddell> Phoul: what sources?
<Phoul> Riddell, meaning?
<brkamikaze> Dr_Willis: do you know anything about this?
<office_> it is any way on kubuntu to see shared files fromwindows systems?
<gnomefreak> Phoul: repos
<Dr_Willis> brkamikaze,  other then that  Phoul  has been fighting it all day. :P
<Riddell> Phoul: where are you getting your packages from
<Phoul> Umm these packages are from...
<Dr_Willis> and it just seems to be his kde stuff thats getting messed up
<Riddell> office_: smb:// in konqueror
<brkamikaze> Dr_Willis: :O
<Phoul>  http://se.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<Phoul> thats for libpoppler
<Riddell> Phoul: try  sudo apt-get install libpoppler1-qt
<gnomefreak> Riddell: ive been seeing that all over dapper today (depends issues) ubuntu/xubuntu
<Riddell> see what it complains about
<Phoul> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Phoul>   libpoppler1-qt: Depends: libpoppler1 (= 0.5.1-0ubuntu7) but 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Phoul> E: Broken packages
<Phoul> and that version dont exist
<gnomefreak> Phoul: are you sure your on dapper?
<Phoul> gnomefreak, lmao yes
<Kr4t05> Phoul: can you sudo apt-get -f install
<Dr_Willis> :)
<intelikey> Phoul i sujest you run this;   sudo apt-update && sudo apt-get install -f        it shouldn't take long and can't hurt anything.   'might fix it too but i make no promice'
<Dr_Willis> you sure!?!
<Phoul> Yes rotfl
<Kr4t05> I need some help with EasyCam2. I get this error message when I run it. "ImportError: No module named gnome.ui"
<gnomefreak> Phoul: check it again please
<Phoul> gnomefreak, check what again
<brkamikaze> Phoul: paste the output of "lsb_release -c"
<gnomefreak> nvm its a 7
<Riddell> Phoul: what does `apt-cache policy libpoppler1` say?
<Phoul> Codename:       dapper
<intelikey> he may have a breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list  ???
<gnomefreak> 0.5.3-0ubuntu7 = edgy
<brkamikaze> :O
<gnomefreak> its a patch7 in edgy not 1
<intelikey> or an edgy ^
<Phoul> $ apt-cache policy libpoppler1
<Phoul> libpoppler1:
<Phoul>   Installed: 0.5.3-0ubuntu1
<Phoul>   Candidate: 0.5.3-0ubuntu1
<Phoul>   Version table:
<Phoul>  *** 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 0
<Phoul>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gnomefreak> dappers is 1
<Phoul>      0.5.1-0ubuntu7 0
<Phoul>         500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<TheGateKeeper> anyone using 3.5.4 and noticed a speed increase in starting apps etc???
<Hawkwind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Riddell> Phoul: is that all?
<brkamikaze> TheGateKeeper: I wanna know how to install the 3.5.4 packages
<Phoul> Riddell, uhh yeah
<brkamikaze> but it surely has speed improvements
<Riddell> Phoul: you've somehow managed to get a newer version of libpoppler1 installed without it being available to apt
<gnomefreak> Phoul: have you tried sudo apt-get -f install?
<Hawkwind> brkamikaze: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354/ dapper main
<Phoul> gnomefreak, yeah
<Phoul> Riddell, :-\ weired
<intelikey> so remove it ?
<Phoul> umm
<gnomefreak> let me guess Phoul you have compiz/xgl repos?
<Phoul> that removes ubuntu-desktop and other things
<Riddell> Phoul: yes, try removing it and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Phoul> gnomefreak, i had them yeah i took em out yesterday
<office_> ok guys now KUBUNTU ROCKS!
<gnomefreak> thats where it lies
<TheGateKeeper> brkamikaze: info is on the wiki site I think, 3.5.4 that I am running is on Arch linux, my kubuntu box is still on 3.5.2
<Riddell> ah, gnomefreak may be onto something
<office_> now kubuntu can do everything what i need
<Phoul> gnomefreak, i figured as much lmao
<gnomefreak> Riddell: shes been screwing crap up alot lately
<intelikey> office_ no more than before, but now you rock with it.  :)
<Riddell> office_: thanks
<Phoul> gnomefreak, anyway to fix this
<gnomefreak> i understand they are miostakes but most issues the last week have been compiz
<gnomefreak> Phoul: remove it and than install it
<Phoul> umm tell me if this is a issue please
<gnomefreak> Phoul: make sure the compiz xgl repos are gone first
<Phoul> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Phoul>   bluez-cups cupsys cupsys-driver-gutenprint evince hplip libpoppler1
<Phoul>   libpoppler1-glib poppler-utils ubuntu-desktop
<Phoul> gnomefreak, yeah they are gone
<gnomefreak> ok remove those packages than
<brkamikaze> wth does libpoppler do?
<Phoul> Thats not a big deal is it gnomefreak ?
<intelikey> Phoul no, considering they will  be replaced.
<gnomefreak> Phoul: not really because when you use sudo apt-get install just add the removed paclkages back
<Kr4t05> !info kde-3.5.4
<ubotu> Package kde-3.5.4 does not exist in any distro I know
<intelikey> kde will add them
<Kr4t05> !kde-3.5.4
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop should bring backt he cups and bluz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-3.5.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brkamikaze> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<brkamikaze> !info kdelibs-bin
<ubotu> kdelibs-bin: core binaries for all KDE applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.1 (dapper), package size 795 kB, installed size 2488 kB
<intelikey> /msg ubotu info in piivate
<Phoul> Cool its fixed
<Phoul> :D
<Phoul> is there a difference between kubuntu-desktop & kde?
<intelikey> not much iirc
<Phoul> is one plain kde?
<brkamikaze> Phoul: kubuntu-desktop includes everything kubuntu includes
<brkamikaze> kde includes only the vanilla kde
<intelikey> both are meta packages that require   kde-core+++
<Blissex> Phoul: just ask APT for the dependencies of both...
<intelikey> kde depends on over 400 packages
<brkamikaze> kubuntu-desktop probably depends on 500
<brkamikaze> it included katapult, amarok, konversation, etc
<intelikey> i haven't checked...
<intelikey> apt-cache show kde >  This metapackage includes all the official modules that are released with
<intelikey>  KDE. In addition to the core KDE modules, this includes multimedia,
<intelikey>  networking, personal information manager (PIM), graphics, education, games,
<intelikey>  web development, system administration tools, and other artwork and
<intelikey>  utilities. This package does not depend on development packages.
<willou> franais?
<NickGarvey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<NickGarvey> :)
<intelikey> hehhe among the dependancies for kubuntu-desktop are: unzip, usplash, vorbis-tools, wlassistant, wvdial, x-ttcidfont-conf, x-window-system-core, xcursor-themes, xkeyboard-config, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, xterm, zip
<office_> another question: ii heared about one windows emulator, for windows softare runing on ubuntu
<brkamikaze> office_: wine
<intelikey> cadega ?
<brkamikaze> but the ubuntu package is outdated
<brkamikaze> www.winehq.org
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator
<brkamikaze> it is just a bit tricky to configure
<brkamikaze> intelikey: cedega is payware
<intelikey> wine "is not an emulator"
<intelikey> api!=emu
<brkamikaze> office_: wine can run many programs
<brkamikaze> check http://appdb.winehq.org
<office_> ok
<intelikey> yes  wine is good, don't get me wrong.  but it's no emulator
<office_> thx
<office_> i see
<Hawkwind> # Bleeding edge wine packages (packages)
<Hawkwind> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Hawkwind> You can get the latest wine packages by adding that to your sources.list
<office_> i`m instaling it fromadept
<office_> it is ok, right?
<Blissex> Phoul: comm -3 <(apt-cache depends kde|sort) <(apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop|sort)
<intelikey> and pull in edgy packages?     lol
<Phoul> huh?
<brkamikaze> office_: abort that installation
<brkamikaze> the package from ubuntu is obsolete
<Hawkwind> intelikey: No, it's from dapper if you read
<Blissex> Phoul: try...
<brkamikaze> add that line Hawkwind sent and then install :)
<Phoul> try what?
<Blissex> Phoul: that line
<intelikey> Hawkwind i read, just pointing to eriler issue  ^
<Hawkwind> If tested and good sources are used, that won't happen.  That wine source is thoroughly tested
<office_> nad to downoad wine from that site?
<office_> and
<brkamikaze> office_: add that line to your sources.list
<brkamikaze> open the repository editor, paste that line on the text field and click "Add"
<brkamikaze> then just update the list and you'll install the most recent winer version
<intelikey> winery
<intelikey> wineo
<intelikey> winer
<intelikey> hmmmmm
<phreakys> hello
<office_> after paste it on new line i get the same files after search on adept
<phreakys> im desperate. fglrx drivers just keep on bugging ;(
<phreakys> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<phreakys> sometimes it boots up with xgl but fglrxinfo allways keeps on saying this
<phreakys> also dri is missing
<Hawkwind> office_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<phreakys> anyone plz help
<caseyb> is there any really good information on getting compiz to run with kde?
<brkamikaze> caseyb: the wiki
<phreakys> ive got it running here
<Hawkwind> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<caseyb> :) thanks
<phreakys> on the compiz site is an installation script to get it running
<phreakys> http://www.compiz.net/topic-689-xgl-kubuntu-automatic-xgl-installation
<phreakys> works pretty good
<phreakys> im just messing with my fglrx drivers ;(
<soulrider> hi
<office_> ok, now it is downloading wine
<draik> Is there a version of the PDF creator for linux?
<draik> I want to modify a PDF I created
<srdjant> is it safe to remove pcmcia card if drivers for device have been removed? (but not pcmcia drivers)
<routh> is there a native ubuntu utility that will help me configure alsa and determine the appropriate module for my sound card like alsaconf?
<intelikey> thats why i don't like pdf      draik
<Babble> oh, pish.
<Babble> Adobe fully documents the PDF spec.
<Babble> there's no reason the Open Source community can't make something as fully-featured as Acrobat for editing PDF.
<Babble> they just haven't chosen to do so yet.
<draik> intelikey, what do you use instead? If anything
<zorgluuu> ya une page pour setup kubuntu en xgl non ?
<zorgluuu> sorry wrong channel
<intelikey> because we don't like pdf to begin with ?
<brkamikaze> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<brkamikaze> bad guess :P
<intelikey> draik rtf if i must include pics     or even html
<draik> hmmmm
<Stardog> anyone knows how to configure a printer to kubuntu? the "add" - way doesn't work for me.
<zorgluuu> brandon_, nope, it was a good one :)
<draik> ok
<draik> I guess I'm up poop creek w/o a paddle
<routh> anyone?
<irrelevant> draik: scribus might do http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scribus
<zorgluuu> nope brandon but brandon_
<brkamikaze> zorgluuu: :O
<Babble> draik: you'll likely need the source documents anyway.
<zorgluuu> pff brkamikaze is hard for the tab completion :)
<draik> I created the PDF
<Babble> PDF, like PostScript before it, uses a line-based text composer.
<Babble> you'll not have paragraph-based text flows or stuff you're used to.
<Phoul> irrelevant, where do you get scribus
<draik> Babble, I have the original files in ODT, but wanted to put them into PDF with bookmarks
<surgy> hey anyone have a decent mirror for kubuntu?
<intelikey> routh  lshw   should give info on the card  and just modprobe the driver should pretty much config alsa for you.
<routh> thanks
<Babble> You should be able to set PDF bookmarks before exporting.
<irrelevant> Phoul: 'apt-get install scribus'
<draik> surgy, kubuntu the OS?
<routh> figures I'd get an answer faster in here than in ubuntu
<surgy> draik: yes
<intelikey> surgy nl.ubuntu.com     or   us.   or   uk.   .....
<surgy> draik: the website is being really slow right now
<draik> LOL, when Phoul said irrelevant, I was thinking, How is scribus irrelevant?
<CUM_SIURAN> how do I configure an internet connection from the command line?
<draik> surgy, why not go the torrent route?
<surgy> draik........i dont know
<zorgluuu> btw http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/applications/xgl/kde this page is in french but i didnt found any english one even close to this . this is explaining how to install xgl for kubuntu
#kubuntu 2007-08-20
<aaron> http://pastebin.com/m8076026
<ardchoille> Karti: That does sound more efficient
<Karti> so I have a bit of redundancy
<aaron> I've been using that for a while. I use Acronis True Image for Linux now though.
<trekdann1> Jaearess: nvm i figured
<Karti> aaron: Very nice, I think I get the drift, I use Acronis for the whole drive, but I back up my documents and emails etc
<isthisnickvalid_> Hi. I've downloaded Planeshift and I can't execute the installer. I've changed the permissions and it's the same... it says "can not execute the binary". Does anybody know how to execute it?
<aaron> that's where my little script comes in handy. you can an independent backup of each day, without wasting space. so you've got a weeks worth of backups on a single drive, with file revisions.
<aaron> I really like KDE except, the panel seems ineffecient of it's space. is it possible to move the trash icon into the little "system menu" ?
<runlevelten> aaron: You decide how efficient it is.
<runlevelten> It's KDE.
<aaron> runlevelten: riddle me this then.
<ardchoille> I never even use the trash
<Karti> aaron: good point, but I like the ability to check back for deleted items, and for a 10pence cd per month, the cost is coooool
<runlevelten> I'm missing what you mean by trash icon?
<jhutchins> isthisnickvalid_: Perhaps the download is corrupt, have you checked?
<aaron> runlevelten: let me take a screener so we're o nthe same page.
<isthisnickvalid_> how can I check that?
<runlevelten> I have a dim memory of some weird default KDE setup in Kubuntu, but I change KDE settings without even thinking about it on installation :)
<runlevelten> aaron: Good idea. :)
<jhutchins> md5sum Plane<tab> and compare to md5sum on the site.
<jhutchins> isthisnickvalid_: Did you download the right one for your system?
<isthisnickvalid_> Yup
<isthisnickvalid_> the 32 bit binary
<aaron> runlevelten: http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/1741/snapshot2kt5.png
<aaron> I'm a gnome converter, so bear with me.
<aaron> the icons on the right side, it'd be nice if those were smaller, so they'd stack up in two rows.
<ardchoille> aaron: That's the notification applet and I don't think you can stack that into two rows
<aaron> ha! see! told you so.
<runlevelten> OK, well I have my panel at the top, in small size. I replace the taskbar (HUGE waste of screen real estate) with the window list applet  - which is more functional than the gnome one iirc.
<aaron> they'll stack if the panel is tall enough
<aaron> i have two screens. i like the way gnome handled them
<ardchoille> two screens would make my brain melt
<aaron> i run 3 at the office.
<aaron> :)
<aaron> 3x19"
<ardchoille> lol
<runlevelten> Then I remove the pager (keys and/or mousewheel on desktop to switch)
<runlevelten> I too value my screen real estate :)
<aaron> window list applet...
<aaron> can you post a screenshot of what you've got?
<runlevelten> The system tray, I don't know about getting those icons half size
<aaron> from what i've found, you cant.
<aaron> in gnome, if you've got two application things. one on each screen, if you move an app from screen to screen, it changes which panel it's on
<manfred> ???
<ubuntu__> i think he means: if you move a window to another deskspace, it doesn't show up in other deskspaces in gnome. right?
<aaron> same deskspace, just which monitor.
<runlevelten> Do you mean the taskbar aaron?
<aaron> monitor 1 and 2 each have thier own panel. and each panel has it's own application thing.
<runlevelten> aaron: alt F2  kcontrol  Desktop  Taskbar and uncheck "Show windows from all desktops"
<jeffmitchell> hi all, i've got my apache2 server working. but when i access it I get a directory listing of '/var/www' instead of my main page (index.htm) does anyone know how to fix this?
<runlevelten> Og, dunno about multiple heads.
<aaron> so if i open firefox and put it into screen one, it's on screen ones panel. if i move it to the second screen, it moves to the second screens panel.
<aaron> alt+f2 doesn't work on this box for some reason.
<ardchoille> jeffmitchell: Shouldn't that be index.html  not .htm ?
<janet> hello
<runlevelten> run command from k menu does it.
<aaron> i know.
<aaron> just saying.
<ardchoille> hi janet
<jeffmitchell> ardchoille: i'll try that. wait one...
<janet> can anyone tell the best way to delete a program like dreamweaver ... that is installed through wine? can I just delete the folder wine made?
<janet> or will the fake windows directory have encrustaions of dreamweaver in hkey etc
<jeffmitchell> ardchoille: thanks! it works. i think i did this another time but forget about it. ha... that sure is annoying...
<runlevelten> there'll be an uninstaller.
<ardchoille> jeffmitchell: You're welcome
<ardchoille> jeffmitchell: Sounds like a Windows habit (.htm)
<janet> theres no uninstaller in the c:/program folder that wine made for dreamweaver
<jeffmitchell> ardchoille: damn. i sure wouldn't want to get into windows habbits! :D
<ardchoille> lol
<aaron> well, i've found the one thing gnome was better at :)
<ubuntu__> whats that
<janet> wish it had an uninstaller
<aaron> the panels thing i've been talking about
<aaron> id' have to log into gnome and take a screenshot
<ubuntu__> i knows what they are ;D
<ubuntu__> i just switched from gnome to kde
<ubuntu__> kde is better
<aaron> kde doesn't like to do the same thing.
<runlevelten> janet, type uninstaller
<aaron> i totally agree.
<janet> kscreenshot ... the key beside backspace
<holycow> i replicated all gnome panels in kde
<janet> run : type it where?
<holycow> they are indeed a superior idea
<FiLeBaRoN> i have a question, i have used kubuntu and ubumtu before, i am now running a 64 bit box and i tried to run the live cd to install the amd 64 bit version and after i choose the start or install option the puter spins up the cd shows that it is starting, but then it stops and goes blank then it stops sending a signal to my display and just sits there, does the newest distro have issues with the geforce 8800 series adapter?
<holycow> but kde panels are much more flexible so emulating what gnome does is easy
<runlevelten> holycow: I needed cheering up. Thanks.
<holycow> lol, well you are welcome
<FiLeBaRoN> was curious to see if there was a known issue
<holycow> runlevelten: you don't happen to work on kde panels?
<runlevelten> holycow: No, sorry.
<holycow> no prob
<aaron> so, anyone know how to add something to the "system menu"
<FiLeBaRoN> does anyone have an idea about that?
<runlevelten> what's the system menu?
<runlevelten> kmenuedit should be able to... well, edit the kmenu, heh
<aaron> "menu of important places"
<runlevelten> k menu?
<aaron> no
<aaron> right next to that.
<aaron> http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/1741/snapshot2kt5.png
* runlevelten checks your screenshot again
<aaron> k-menu, trash, system menu.
<FiLeBaRoN> this is the adapter i have= Video Card: nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS
<NickPresta> is there any way to get coloured results from apt-* commands?
<FiLeBaRoN> if anyone can help i would appreciate it
<runlevelten> kmenuedit if it's the real system menu.
<aaron> it is
<runlevelten> then it's just broken off of kmenu.
<runlevelten> :)
<janet> dreamweaver mostly works for me under wine but still freezes and is buggy... ive followed many wikis to get to this point
<janet> anyone else here sucessfully running dreamweaver 8 through wine?
<holycow> janet: dreamweaver has never worked for me, even under crossover office
<runlevelten> janet: in a console, in the alt+F2 dialog, wherever :)
<media> Guys, how do I install the Nvidia drivers in Kubuntu? Im used to Ubuntu where I go to resistricted drivers.
<aaron> bah. not in there.
<NickPresta> janet, I'm not sure it can be done bug-free. Why do you want to use DreamWeaver anyways?
<runlevelten> I used dreamweaver 8 in wine, it worked fine.
<NickPresta> !nvidia | media
<ubotu> media: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> media: you can get the resctricted-manager..
<NickPresta> restricted-manager
<FiLeBaRoN> can't get that far
<FiLeBaRoN> doesn't complete the live cd loaf
<FiLeBaRoN> *load
<janet> nick: its for a friends computer, trying to get them off windows and onto linux... the last 2 programs they "need" for business is dreamweaver and photo shop 7
<media> norednaekim : Im using Kubuntu, Can't find the resistricted drivers anywhere
<runlevelten> If it's the system menu you've got on there, then you can edit the normal kmenu's system subdivision.
<runlevelten> What are the options it provides to you now, aaron?
<runlevelten> ie one or two :)
<janet> i think i finally just got it! followed a good wiki and apt-getted some needed stuff namely wine-dev and now it works great (so far)
<FiLeBaRoN> is there a way to bypass the live cd function and just install the os?
<nosrednaekim> media: "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"
<runlevelten> photoshop's fine, too.
<nosrednaekim> FiLeBaRoN: get the alternate installer
<aaron> runlevelten: the system menu thing has "home folder"
<runlevelten> but you have to be doing it out of personal choice if you're working with wine.
<janet> finding photo shop 7 without it being a virus is another thing  lol
<aaron> storage media, remote places and users folders. that's it'
<janet> dang non-free programs.. i should insist she learn the gimp
<FiLeBaRoN> k, will it install a generic driver for my video card? i already went and downloaded the linux driver for my card from nvidia
<runlevelten> Well if it's not what you want, you can create your own menus and attach them instead :)
<nosrednaekim> FiLeBaRoN: yep.. generic.
<FiLeBaRoN> k
<runlevelten> Oh, that's the system menu applet
* runlevelten slaps forehead.
<FiLeBaRoN> oh, last question
<FiLeBaRoN> does the live cd dislike striped raid
<media> nosredanekim : says I need Python & Synatic when I try that command
<aaron> runlevelten: hang on. i'm going to log into gnome.
<media> nosredanekim : Can I install them from Add/Remove? or can I enter a switch on that command to get them as well?
<FiLeBaRoN> whats the link i need to download the alternative installer?
<nosrednaekim> media: do you have the bandwidth to get them?
<media> nosredanekim : Yes, No problems
<nosrednaekim> media: oh, you can.. its just a bit easier from the restrcied manager.
<runlevelten> aaron, that's in kdeprefix/share/apps/systemview
<runlevelten> oh, he went.
<nosrednaekim> or you coul go test the restrcictedmanager from fiesty ;)
<nosrednaekim> *gutsy
<FiLeBaRoN> whats the link i need to download the alternative installer?
<runlevelten> oh, he came back, heheh
<aaron> i'm back.
<runlevelten> aaron, that's in kdeprefix/share/apps/systemview
<aaron> where's that?
<runlevelten> so the global settings for the system are in /usr/share/apps/systemview
<aaron> oh. i see.
<runlevelten> if you wanted a "personal system menu", you'd put the links in a folder named ~/.kde/shaer/apps/systemview/
<media> nosredanekim : Ive been using Ubuntu for a few months now. Love it but just putting Kubuntu on my media PC and really could do with the resistricted drivers panel.
<runlevelten> s/folder/directory
<cjh> hey, my dvdRW shows up in my BIOs, but not my  Hardware manager.  Is this a driver issue?
<runlevelten> caveat: if you create a personal one, it will replace the global one, so you'd want to include any links you wanted to keep in there :)
<runlevelten> from the global one
<nosrednaekim> cjh: most likely
<cjh> nosrednaekim: Think the forum would be my best bet?
<nosrednaekim> cjh: probably, more people with similar hardware would see it
<nosrednaekim> cjh: did you install linux of of this drive?
<aaron> runlevelten: http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/870/snapshot3fr2.png <- that's how panels should work.
<aaron> note the application applets are different, and only show what is in each respective screen
<cjh> nosrednaekim: No, I installed it off of the primary.  The slave is the one giving trouble.
<runlevelten> I don't really like Microsoft Windows.
<aaron> ?
<ardchoille> aaron: Keep in mind, that's your opinion.. I can't stand that setup
<aaron> :)
<runlevelten> Oooooh, it's Gnome. Sorry.
<Goats> I'm getting errors about modules and X isn't come up.
<kondeDrakul> how format diskette in floppy drive?
<aaron> back to kde.
<Goats> Can I put the errors here?
<Goats> It is only about 17 lines.
<ardchoille> !paste | Goats
<ubotu> Goats: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Goats> Okay hold on.
<cjh> I am trying to install a mepis version so I could get my drivers to work right...but the drivers I need won't work right until I can install mepis...
<ardchoille> Goats: iirc, the rule is "more than 3 lines must go to pastebin#.
<cjh> kubuntu is too orange.
<nosrednaekim> too what?
<ardchoille> cjh: How did you get orange in kubuntu>
<ardchoille> ?
<ardchoille> default is blue
<aaron> installed ubuntu, and then ran apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kondeDrakul> nosrednaekim,how format diskette in floppy drive?
<Qaira> hello all, does the dvd version of Kubuntu 7.04 come with most of the packages? like for programming and so on?
<nosrednaekim> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<ardchoille> cjh: sounds like you're using Ubuntu
<runlevelten> I think what you're calling panels are taskbars.
<BluesKaj> hehe yep , kubuntu uses kde desktop, ubuntu uses gnome-orange/brown
<nosrednaekim> Qaira: probably. there is proabably a place that lists all the packages on it
<Qaira> nosrednaekim: ok
<Goats> Okay, I got it posted now.
<Goats> Post the link?
<inaety__> are there any Java IDE's written in Qt?  The only feature I really want is the ability to press a button and have it compiled and displayed, like netbeans or whatever
<cjh> Yeah, gnome sucks.
<Goats> Here are the errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34354/
<runlevelten> and what's "Places"? Why not call it "Other garbage without a name"? The stuff in it is completely arbitrary.
<Goats> How am I going to fix X?
<runlevelten> Anyway. :)
<Goats> Do I need these?
<Goats> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34354/
<cjh> 7.04 doesn't have KDE4.  Is the only way to get KDE4 to burn to DVD?
<Goats> I started getting the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34354/ errors after an apt-get upgrade.
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Goats> ?
<Goats> What is wrong?
<PriceChild> BluesKaj, ?
<nixternal> BluesKaj: ?
<Goats> nixternal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34354/ Why is this X not working?
<janet> if you can launch a wine program from terminal with :   wine Dreamweaver.exe -winver winxp   ...  how do you make an icon on the desktop that does that without going to terminal
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34354/
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-74-75-89-122.maine.res.rr.com]  by nixternal
* Goats was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<cjh> actually.  sudo apt-get install kde  ?
<nixternal> BluesKaj: thanks!
<cjh> for kubuntu equivalent?
<BluesKaj> NP
<nosrednaekim> ah...be more specific :)
<aaron> runlevelten: the clock takes up too much space too :)
<BluesKaj> the pic tells it all
<PriceChild> Thankyou BluesKaj
<PriceChild> lets not spread it though :)
<NickPresta> XD @ Goats. I've never seen that before (the attempt). The name should've given it away though.
<BluesKaj> no
<runlevelten> Not if you configure it right.
<janet> how can I make a clickable script that will open the wine program with the command : wine Dreamweaver.exe -winver winxp
<nosrednaekim> :)
<runlevelten> I'll take a screenie in a sec :)
<aaron> runlevelten: thanks.
<Biovore> janet: can make a shell script and just click on it..
<el_taco> what's the kde equiv of gksu?
<NickPresta> el_taco, kdesu
<janet> sorry for newbism but how do i make a shell script?
<el_taco> NickPresta I feel stupid
<kondeDrakul> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<aaron> darnit, where was the systemmenu thing?
<aaron> usr/share
<cjh> So will KDE added on standard Ubuntu be the equivalent of Kubuntu?
<janet> when i say add application to desktop and put wine Dreamweaver.exe -winver winxp under command nothing happens
<aaron> you'll have a lot of extra gnome apps.
<hitmanWilly> cjh: more or less
<Biovore> cjh: yes
<janet> if i tye wine Dreamweaver.exe -winver winxp in terminal dreamwaever launches
<BluesKaj> el_taco,kdesu
<kondeDrakul> nosrednaekim,i mounted the floppy but how format it?
<BluesKaj> oops
<nosrednaekim> janet: you have to be in the right directory though..
<BluesKaj> <-- abit slow tonite
<nosrednaekim> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<janet> yes in terminal i have to be in the right directory
<janet> but i want to make a shortcut that does the wine Dreamweaver.exe -winver winxp command for me
<janet> off the desktop
<Biovore> you can..
<Biovore> cd ~/Desktop/
<Biovore> and make a shell script there..  it should show up on the desktop..
<janet> do i need more than a text editor to make the script?
<Biovore> or make a shell script in put in somewhere in your home directory and create a icon (desktop link) to it..
<Biovore> janet: yes..
<Biovore> Should be the following 2 lines..
<janet> whats a good script editor?
<janet> ok
<Biovore> #!/bin/bash
<Biovore> <command>
<Biovore> then make the file as +x (make it executable)
<cjh> What is gnomes HD Formater?
<Biovore> no clue.. try #ubuntu
<cjh> oh sorry, wrong window.
<Biovore> :-P
<janet> whats the name of an editor for scripts?
<janet> thx btw
<aaron> nano
<el_taco> janet I like jed for console or jedit for a gui
<stoned> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<el_taco> not same app..
<cjh> janet: What kind of script?
<janet> to open a wine file
<janet> wine Dreamweaver.exe -winver winxp  is the command
<janet> when i do that from terminal in the right directory it works perfect
<Biovore> I use kate..  any text editor will work..
<Biovore> janet: just make a script that has the same line it..
<Biovore> should work..
<ninhobomba> im trying to play battle for wesnoth on two computers. Both download from adept but  one gets version 1.2.3 and the other one 1.2.5... so we cannot play..why could this be?
<janet> what would the whole script look like ?
<stoned> ih
<janet> sorry for being a pest
<NickPresta> janet, http://pastebin.com/m2ef03c55
<aaron> runlevelten: where was that system menu? /usr/share/somethingsoemthign
<runlevelten> kdeprefix/share/apps/systemview
<NickPresta> janet, create a directory called "bin" in your home directory (/home/username/bin). save that script there. Call it startDW (no extension). Then, chmod it (`chmod +x startDW`).
<janet> </div> --^  is all pastebin said
<BluesKaj> stoned , actaually the seveas repos has been very slow lately , the medibuntu repos seems a lot more reliable lately
<runlevelten> so /usr/share/apps/systemview or ~/.kde/share/apps/systemview
<cjh> is it possible to download any fille in a terminal?
<aaron> yes
<cjh> explain, if you don't mind.
<janet> says i cant private message due to unregged user
<aaron> what do you want to download?
<cjh> Let's say a .flac or .mp4
<janet> nickpresta the pastebin addy gave an error and only contained --^  and </div>
<stoned> BluesKaj: hmm
<NickPresta> janet, I'm creating instructions now. Hold on
<stoned> i had to switch to 32bit
<stoned> for the time being, but soon as I figure out how to run 32bit mplayer in amd64 i'll be set
<stoned> and not with a 32bit chroot env.
<cjh> aaron: flac / mp4
<aaron> ok
<aaron> wget http://server.com/file.mp3
<janet> thx presta
<ninhobomba> im trying to play battle for wesnoth on two computers. Both download from adept but  one gets version 1.2.3 and the other one 1.2.5... so we cannot play..why could this be?
<cjh> that's it?   Is there a /directory after?
<aaron> it will download into your current directory
<NickPresta> janet, http://pastebin.ca/663895
<BluesKaj> stoned, I've heard others compalin about seveas access probs
<stoned> BluesKaj: it worked just fine
<cjh> I am sleeping with gnomes sister.
<stoned> I just now installed it and it was quite speedy in the download
<galathalion> o_O
<NickPresta> janet, for step 5, the path should be "/home/YOURUSERNAME/bin/runDW". Sorry about that
<BluesKaj> stoned, good ,then they fixed the probs
<stoned> BluesKaj: I think so my good man
<janet> presta I had to open the link in konqueror ,, now i see it properly, firefox gave an error
<ninhobomba_> im trying to play battle for wesnoth on two computers. Both download from adept but  one gets version 1.2.3 and the other one 1.2.5... so we cannot play..why could this be?
<hitmanWilly> ninhobomba_: are you running different versions on the two machines?
<ninhobomba_> both are kubuntu 7.04
<ninhobomba_> up to date
<hitmanWilly> different arch? ie one amd 64 and one i386?
<cjh> any one know any good Public Access Unix systems?
<janet> presta im working on it thanks for the clear instructions
<hitmanWilly> cjh: uhh, the internet?
<cjh> hitmanWilly: What does that mean?
<ninhobomba_> one is amd turionx2, laptop, the other is amd x2 desktop...
<hitmanWilly> cjh: the internet runs mostly on unix/linux servers, it was a bad attempt at a joke, sorry
<cjh> hitmanWilly: I wish all servers could be accessed like Unix was intended instead of being simply a host. Especially KDE friendly. (Saying so I don't get yelled at)
<runlevelten> Right, where was I?
<ninhobomba_> hitmanWilly: one is amd turionx2, laptop, the other is amd x2 desktop...
<runlevelten> Ah yeah, screenie.
<hitmanWilly> ninhobomba_: hmmm, if you're running the same distro version on both, it should download the same version, did you alter sources.list on either one?
<parsnip> hi guys
* parsnip waves
<ninhobomba_> hitmanWilly: only adding repos on the sources.list
<janet> presta now when i run runDW it says wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Dreamweaver.exe": Module not found
<runlevelten> http://www.mediafire.com/?cene1wyt6sb
<janet> sorry for paste
<runlevelten> Oh, spot the deliberate mistake btw, heh
* runlevelten has KDE the same everywhere.
<janet> in the script do i have to say the ./wine/drivec/programfiles/macromedia  etc
<eric_> hi
<janet> when executing
<hitmanWilly> ninhobomba_: well, that could be the problem there, if a repo enabled on one machine has a newer version than the default repos, it will download that one, the simplest solution would be to sync sources.list on both machines
<doug_> hey, i have kubuntu installed on my hard drive, but every time i run sudo apt-get "package" it asks me to put in the live-cd
<parsnip> is there any way of mass renaming files to remove aaaastring from the filenames?
<doug_> why does it need it?  it didn't before
<runlevelten> Guys - generally with wine shortcuts, change to the directory containing your executables first, mkay?
<runlevelten> so cd /path/to/app && wine app.exe
<ninhobomba_> hitmanWilly: i'll try that.
<parsnip> doug_: try sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> janet: You have to specify the full path unless you "cd" first in a script, yes
<ninhobomba_> hitmanWilly: thanks.
<hitmanWilly> ninhobomba_: np
<janet> so my script so far is this: http://pastebin.ca/663888
<runlevelten> aaron ^
<parsnip> doug_: any better??
<joseph111> i am a newbie at this ubuntu think....does this channel really help me get better?
<janet> and iwhen i run it it says cant find C:/ etcso can i ad that to the second line of the script
<parsnip> joseph111: If you ask what you are havig difficulty with, yes it will
<doug_> parsnip: i think it worked lol
<doug_> thanks
<joseph111> thanx
<parsnip> doug_: no worries amn, I always run an update before installing
<parsnip> doug_: you may want to run sudo apt-get upgrade too
<parsnip> doug_: to fully update your system
<doug_> parsnip: cool thanks
<aaron> janet, you're going ot have to give it the whole path to the file
<runlevelten> janet: cd /home/you/.wine/drive_c/path/to/dreamweaver && wine Dreamweaver.exe -winver winxp
<aaron> like that.
<joseph111> im using a vm for my ubuntu...win xp is my host. my wireless adapter isnt supported in ubuntu so i have to bridge network connections. Now, if i wanted to set up a wireless network would i have to do it on win xp or ubuntu?
<runlevelten> replace the /home/you/.wine/drive_c/path/to/dreamweaver with the actual directory dreamweaver is in.
<runlevelten> Don't use C: and all that jazz, use the real directory name :)
<janet> and that goes in the launch script?
<runlevelten> yeah
<janet> ok brb
<runlevelten> joseph111: I'm not a vmware expert, but you shouldn't have to get into what the real hardware is with vmware.
<joseph111> ok thanx.
<aaron> joseph111: set it up in windows.
<runlevelten> provide the network capability in the host OS, then the pretend network card in the guest will be workable :)
<aaron> or set it to NAT.
<joseph111> ok kool that will work i think'
<joseph111> wats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu 7.04
<aaron> kde and gnome
* aaron likes xubuntu
<joseph111> i have no idea wat kde is and wat gnome is
<aaron> then shut your eyes and pick one.
<aaron> :)
<joseph111> lol
<joseph111> and xubuntu is that gnome too?
<aaron> no
<aaron> that's XFCE
<joseph111> ok ill google them
<cjh> I have Ubuntu, but KDE is now installed.  How do I switch to the KDE Desktop?
<aaron> gnome, kde, or xfce are everything beyond the command line.
<janet> i think its getting hung up at the folder name dreamweaver 8  ... is there a way i can write that properly?
<aaron> the graphical part.
<parsnip> is there anyway to remove a word from the filename a whole bunch of files in a folder?
<parsnip> does anyone know at all?
<aaron> i do in windows :)
<parsnip> aaron: do tell please, it may help
<ardchoille> parsnip: You can use a for loop
<joseph111> i have another question. i have about 80 gig of hd, should i or shouldnt i run 3 operating systems at once?
<janet> is there a way I can write the folder name dreamweaver 8 so that terminal will accept it as a file path?
<parsnip> joseph111: you can run as many as you can store on the drive
<aaron> i use mass file renamer
<parsnip> aaron: I'm using linux unfortunately and the command line is far more powerful, I'm just trying to learn som e new stuff without having to rename it manually
<aaron> then you'd better learn awk, and regular expressions
<runlevelten> Ah.
<runlevelten> Did you get that last comment aaron?
<aaron> yup
<aaron> where is the trash folder?
<ardchoille> trash:/  (in konq)
<aaron> naw, the real folder
<aaron> the actual location
<Biovore> ~/.trash I think..
<joseph111> is there any way to change my ubuntu from gnome to xfce or to kde. i want to try all of them out?
<Biovore> maybe ~/.kde/trash
<parsnip> aaron: yeah im working on it
<aaron> ah. big T
<ardchoille> ~/.local/share/Trash
<Biovore> joseph111: yes.. apt-get install ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<parsnip> aaron: i can use the gui, I just fancied some command line hints :)
<joseph111> that easy?
<Biovore> yup
<aaron> for that, i'd choose the gui
<runlevelten> Yep
<Biovore> all the ubuntus are the same except for the front end gui
<aaron> joseph111: that just installs them.
<joseph111> then to go back i do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop ????
<Biovore> yup
<aaron> the screen where you put your username and passowrd in, that's where you choose which one you want to use.
<joseph111> ok u said that just installs them
<joseph111> what do i have to do next?
<Biovore> that will install gnome and xface ubuntu setups
<runlevelten> joseph111: what aaron said
<joseph111> so i install then i get to chose which to use at startup?
<Biovore> logout.. and maybe reboot. . (don't need a reboot, just might be the simplest way for someone new to ubuuntu)
<ardchoille> You chose which desktop you want to use by selecting it at the login screen
<aaron> ctrl+alt+backspace
<joseph111> oh ok thanx people. u are all very helpfull unlike other channels
<runlevelten> on that screen, you choose your desktop of choice for that sesh from the "session" menu
<jerod> ciao
<jerod> @lista
<jerod> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aaron> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<parsnip> aaron: got it
<runlevelten> That's something I must do.
<parsnip> aaron: mv -v "$FILE" `echo $FILE | tr ' ' '_' `
<janet> if im in terminal and im trying to write a folder name called dreamweaver 8  , how can i write the folder name without having the space between dreamweaver and 8 ???  thx
<joseph111> if i dont like the xubuntu desktop do i unistall it the normal way?
<aaron> yes.
<ardchoille> janet: You need to escape spaces with a "\"  so "dreamweaver 8" would be "dreamweaver\ 8"
<ardchoille> or 'dreamweaver 8'
<janet> cheers
* hitmanWilly may just write a batch rename script and submit it up for inclusion in the repos....
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly: like a cli version of krename ?
<hitmanWilly> oh, there's one already, heh...
<ardchoille> well, it's a gui, but yeah
<hitmanWilly> well, a cli version would be nice too
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly: Tho, an interactive bash script would be cool
<janet> if i was trying to enter /home/janet/.wine/drive_c  etc  should i start witha / before /home?
<janet> cd /home/janet/.wine ... is that right?
<ardchoille> There are times when I don't even run xorg, just screen+irssi+elinks+mutt. My xorg was broke once and I was like "pfft, I'll fix it next week.
<hitmanWilly> it wouldn't even need to be interactive, batch-rn <add or strip> <dir> <string_to_add_remove>
<ardchoille> janet: yes, you need "/" before home
<ardchoille> janet: That tells the system to start in the /home dir
<Biovore> janet: yes..
<hitmanWilly> probably with a recursive flag as well
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly: Well, you'd need to allow the user to specify what they wanted to strip/add no?
<ardchoille> Maybe using case in the script?
<ardchoille> or return?
<hitmanWilly> yeah, but most cli users could handle that...
<hitmanWilly> something along those lines...
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly:  http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/39023
<BluesKaj> "and I was like"...i guess that expression subs for " I thought" :) , but don't mind me I'm just old and grumpy ,and believe in the best english sentence structure, and grammar possible.
<hitmanWilly> oh well, just thinking out loud, more or less
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly: you could augment the script so that it can also change file extensions
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly:  http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/39024
<hitmanWilly> ardchoille: yeah, that was definately something i was planning
* ardchoille loves bash scripts
<hitmanWilly> dang, this script is getting longer by the minute, lol
<ardchoille> lol!
<runlevelten> batch rename scripts do.
<linux_user400354> could someone tell me the command to turn compiz fusion off? compiz --replace emerald turned it on
<linux_user400354>  i tried compiz --replace metacity and that didnt work
<Biovore> #beryl
<Biovore> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Biovore> see #ubuntu-effects
<runlevelten> night all.
<tobias> linux_user400354: you might just want to relog?! :o
<joseph> i did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<tobias> or if you find another possibility - tell me please
<joseph> then nothing showed on restart
<tobias> "nothing" ?
<joseph> didnt ask whether i wanted xubuntu or gnome
<Biovore> there is an option for session
<Biovore> you have to select it when you log in.. its a menu
<joseph> it loaded normally onto my gnome but no option for xfce
<tobias>  in your loginscreen
<tobias> there is menue
<tobias> as Biovore said already
<tobias> ._.
<ardchoille> joseph: You have to choose it from the Session menu item in the login screen
<joseph> ok seesion
<joseph> wats the session name?
<Biovore> xfce
<joseph> is it xclient?
<Biovore> gnome
<Biovore> kde
<ardchoille> KDE or gnome or xfce ?
<joseph> i did not see any of those when i tried that
<linux_user400354> tobias: metacity --replace does the trick
<joseph> i will check again. can i just do a log out user then select it or i need restart?
<tobias> linux_user400354: kay thanks
<Biovore> yeah.. just log out and check..
<ardchoille> joseph: don't need a restart
<tobias> logout is enough
<ardchoille> restart isn't really needed unless you're doing kernel work, is it?
<tobias> correct
<tobias>  :)
<ardchoille> Thought so
<janet> thanks a million for all your help creating a script to launch a wine program
<janet> very much appreciated
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> janet: Once you learn how to make your own scripts, the possibilities are endless.
<janet> i just needed to get the path to filename all correct (noi easy task)
<ardchoille> I made one that sets up the system after a fresh install, requiring me to be in front of the computer for a total of ten minutes after a fresh install.
<drew_> i need a little help with bryl
<ardchoille> drew_: You might wanna join #ubuntu-effects
<drew_> otay'
<drew_> it wont connect
<drew_> thats great for me
<ardchoille> drew_: What won't connect?
<drew_> i cant connect to #ubuntu-effects
<drew_> name lookup fails
<drew_> -_-
<BluesKaj> drew_, in the server textbox type /join #ubuntu-effects
<ardchoille> I used "/join #ubuntu-effects" and there's 77 people there
<ardchoille> or ctrl+j in konversation
<dwidmann> rather than /join blah blah blah, why not just clikc it if you're using a graphical IRC program
<dwidmann> blue text = link :)
<ardchoille> dwidmann: Ah, never knew konv did that, cool
<jhutchins> dwidmann: blue text = YOUR client.
<BluesKaj> doesn't always work , dwidmann
<joseph> whenever i install something, it says that it will use x amound to hd space.....when i sudo apt-get remove something, it says it will free y amount of space.....why is it that my y amount of freed space is so much less than x....am i only removing the package???
<dwidmann> jhutchins: indeed, t hough, Konversation is really common in here I would suppose.
<dwidmann> anyhow, brb, gonna switch to my lappy
<ardchoille> joseph: Are you also removing any deps and conf files?
<jhutchins> Yeah, not surprizing that not a lot of people are using kopete.
<joseph> i have no idea im a newb...i just want to completely remove xubuntu-desktop but it said it only freed 41 k  of hd which seems very small
<jhutchins> Free space needed includes scripts that are deleted when the install is done, temp files that get removed, etc.
<ardchoille> joseph: sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove xubuntu-desktop ?   You might look at what that removes before actually hitting the enter key.
<joseph> does sudo apt-get remove "something"  actually remove the entire program or is it just equivalent to deleting the install file on windows
<ardchoille> "-purge" removes conf files, "--auto-remove" removes deps that are no longer needed.
<joseph> so if i install xubuntu desktop and dont want it, wat would i type to completely remove everything to do wiht it?
<ardchoille> joseph: remove should remove the package, but, by itself, wont remove conf files and deps
<ardchoille> joseph: You want to return to kde?
<jhutchins> joseph: remove actually removes most of the installed files and runs a script to remove entries in config files, startup, cronjobs, etc.
<joseph> i want to stay on gnome
<ardchoille> joseph:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<jhutchins> joseph: If you've modified config files, or if they were automatically modified for your system, or if you have per-user config files, those aren't delted by a standard remove.
<dwidmann> okay, I'm back.
<tobias> good night everyone
<joseph> ok thanx
<jhutchins> joseph: Also see #ubuntu, this is support for the kde version.
<joseph> ok umm is there a way for me to check how much hd space i have in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> joseph: df   (or man df)
<joseph> thanx
<dwidmann> another good way is with filelight
<joseph> is dev/hda1 the main hard drive?
<ardchoille> joseph: normally
<ardchoille> joseph: hda1 is the first partiton on the master drive on the first IDE channel
<jhutchins> joseph: mount will tell you what partition is what
<dwidmann> normally on older systems ... not so much so on newer ones ...
<jhutchins> joseph: fdisk -l will show you all the partitions.
<joseph> i did a test, fore install xchat then i removed xchat and now its up to 3113416k     usi had used up 3107904 k  beed up hd .....how do i get it back to 3107904
<joseph> damn i cant type let me rephrase that
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> joseph: Did you also remove deps, conf files and ~/.xchat  ?
<joseph> before installing xchat, i had 3107904 hd used up, after sudo apt-get remove xchat  i have 3113416k   why am i not back down to 3107904k
<joseph> im a newb just started lkinux 3 days ago
<ardchoille> joseph: What was installed along with xchat?
<joseph> just give me the command to totaly wipe the files
<joseph> not sure
<mrksbrd> jhutchins....I found out what that problem was earlier
<mrksbrd> when i have it set to burn right after downloading somehow some way it screws up the iso
<dwidmann> joseph: it probably had loads of dependencies to install along with ...
<ardchoille> joseph: Try this, see how much hd space you have, the,  "sudo apt-get install xchat" see how much it uses. Then "sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove xchat" and see how much you have.
<joseph> so that should work right?
<ardchoille> That's what I do, has been good for me for a while.
<joseph> ok ill try
<ardchoille> joseph: Also, "rm -r ~/.xchat" if you won't be using it any longer.
<joseph> wats that rm thing do
<joseph> ur sudo apt-get remove--purge--auto-remove xchat doesnt work
<joseph> invalid operation
<BluesKaj> rm = remove
<ardchoille> joseph: sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove   (mind the spaces)
<joseph> so that "rm -r ~/.xchat    removes the folders?
<joseph> oh ok thanx didnt seethose spaces
<BluesKaj> from you home folder
<ardchoille> joseph: That removes any xchat files you have in your $HOME
<ardchoille> joseph: Keep in mind that most people have 200+gb hard drives and will never fill them up. Mine are 250gb x 2 (hda and hdb) and I have never used more than 25% of either drive.
<dwidmann> ardchoille: I'd say that only really effects people who have gotten computers in the last couple of years really
<joseph> nice. i got a lousy 80 gig
<dedi> my video playback has a lot of small hangs, stops for about an half second. tried ati and fglrx drivers, tried also diffrent output modules. amd 3200+ 64bit with ati x800 on kubuntu feisty
<joseph> and im running double os
<ardchoille> dwidmann: Well, I have never usedmore than 20 gb on any of my boxes and I have been with Linux since 2001
<joseph> i have an external with 250 gb but its only ntfs
<dwidmann> I've been known to fill hard drives when I put my mind to it. Virtual machines take up a lot of space.
<ardchoille> joseph: Would be cool to buy a 250+gb and use it as your main drive and use that 80gb as a storage device for backups or something :)
<ardchoille> I use hdb to store daily backups
<dwidmann> Could probably get a 500gb hdd on tiger direct if it's on sale.
<joseph> ya tru but im on a laptop so external would be slow
<ardchoille> true
<dwidmann> **for $100
<ardchoille> joseph: Ah, lappy? Didn't know that.
<joseph> externals are slow and unfortunately i have one that cant be reformatted
<dwidmann> ack, laptop hdds are expensive and always have lower capacity ... they also tend to be slow.
<dwidmann> I've got a 160gb 5400rpm ...
<ardchoille> joseph: I've never heard of a drive that can't be formatted
<joseph> i have one of those 250 gb fantom drives with ntfs and on the box it said wont work with linux...ubuntu can get files from it though, but it cant write files to it.....i also right clicked the drive on windows and clicked format but only one choice showed up, "ntfs"
<ardchoille> Won't work with Linux? I don't think that's possible.. it's just a device. Yeah, Windows doesn't want you using anything but their setup, so it won't show anything else. I bet that device can be formatted to ext3 easily.
<dwidmann> joseph: it can, but it will take a bit of work
<dwidmann> !ntfs | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Biovore> ardchoille: yes it can :-)
<joseph> ok how would i go about reformating this evil drive
<BluesKaj> joseph, do you have a partition editor live cd like GParted ...you could try it to reformat the drive
<dwidmann> !ntfs-3g | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<joseph> thanx ubotu ill look it up
<dwidmann> I vote for nuking the drive the good old fashioned way, with fdisk.
<ardchoille> !bot | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Biovore> joseph: if its a standard usb mastorage device.. you can reformat like any other disk..
<ardchoille> Biovore: That's what I thought
<joseph> so its just windows being a bitch thats making it hard for me?
<ardchoille> joseph: Don't let Microshaft limit you :)
<Biovore> yes..
<joseph> lol
<Biovore> actualy.. you can read ext2/3 in windows with the extfsd program..
<joseph> wat program u guys reccomend so that i can reformat it
<Biovore> I use mkfs.ext3 /dev/<whatever it is>
<Biovore> from the command line..
<joseph> ill figure it out lol
<ardchoille> He might be better off using a gui being that he is new to Linux.
<joseph> it cant be too hard
<Biovore> ardchoille: will qparted do?
<ardchoille> YEah, I use that
<Biovore> I that will work.. I have never tried it though..
<dwidmann> ardchoille: easier though it may be, that's typically not as reliable.
<ardchoille> gparted is good too
<joseph> yes give me something with a gui its easier for now
<joseph> ok ill get gparted
<Biovore> qparted should be installed
<ardchoille> joseph: If you're running gnome, look into using gparted.
<dwidmann> qtparted is on the live cd
<ardchoille> atparted for kde
<Biovore> I know it will do USB devices..  I use the live cd to install ubuntu onto a USB hardisk.. and then boot from the usb hardisk..
<joseph> gnome here <<<<<<
<ardchoille> gparted
<ardchoille> Is gparted on the ubuntu livecd?
<Biovore> yup
<ardchoille> Ah, cool.. saves him work
<Biovore> he could just install linux on the usb harddisk.. if his bios support USB boot..
<joseph> ok where is gparted, i just installed it and tried alt+f2 but it said i needed root access or something
<ardchoille> joseph: gksudo gparted
<joseph> wat does the gk do?
<ardchoille> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<ardchoille> that is a graphical "sudo"
<joseph> ok thanx ill plug in my hd
<ardchoille> joseph: And, if you're planning on sticking with gnome, you might want to also join #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Biovore, qtparted is on the ubuntu live cd , not GParted '
<joseph> oh ok lol i didnt know i was on kubuntu lol
<intelikey> i want to use xmessage from a console    what has to change for that to work ?
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: A qt admin app on the Ubuntu live cd?
<BluesKaj> check your kubuntu live cd
<flaccid> anyone got cisco vpn client going under gutsy
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: We we referring to the Ubuntu live cd, not Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> GParted is on the Ubuntu live cd ...sorry
<joseph> i dont know why they need ubuntu xubuntu and kubuntu channels....they are all the same..only the look is different
<ardchoille> YEah, that has confused me a time or two also
<BluesKaj> ok , my mistake ...I'l go back ti the Kubuntu Corner :)
<ardchoille> joseph: Well, it's good to separate the desktop envs, I've seen over a thousand folks in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> I usually assume ppl are talking Kubuntu stuff in here :)
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: I was a bit ot I think, sorry
<joseph> ok umm my gparted cant find the external hd...any of u know a good windows partitioner
<intelikey> anyone  ?
<kavon> Hoe do I get rid of the " ? " button at the top of windows. I don't like it.
<kavon> How*
<intelikey> this is a kde question,      Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server  \n Xlib: No protocol specified
<intelikey> Error: Can't open display: :0
<ardchoille> kavon: You can remove that button in the window manager config, hold on, I'll find it..
<BluesKaj> but GParted is a good app , nontheless...use it frequently
<kavon> yay, thanks ardchoille
<joseph> any of u know a god windows partition program . gparted cant find my external
<joseph> good*
<kavon> i've been lookin all over to get rid of it
<ardchoille> kavon: open kcontrol, then go to Apprearance & Themes > Window Decorations and look in the "Buttons" tab
<flaccid> joseph: qtparted
<joseph> thats for windows or linux?
<flaccid> if gparted can't find, then there is probably a problem
<ardchoille> kavon: You can drag and drop those buttons
<flaccid> for windows, go buy partition magic
<joseph> lol ill pirate it
<ardchoille> lol
<flaccid> joseph: we don't codone pirating software
<kavon> I'm at System Settings, I only see Look & Feel
<flaccid> parition logic is the free alternative
<joseph> lol
<kavon> inside that catagory is Apperance, Desktop, Splash Screen, Window Behavior
<joseph> it may not recognize my external because im on virtal machine but im not sure
<ardchoille> kavon: open kcontrol
<BluesKaj> flaccid ...that's bad advice , partition magic is nso magic ...it breaks ppls systems unstable even in windoiws
<kavon> ok
<flaccid> BluesKaj: please provide evidence. partitioning software is risky no matter which you are using
<kavon> got i!
<BluesKaj> I bought it ...regret it ever since
<kavon> got it! thanks
<ardchoille> kavon: Ah, you can also go to Appearance and then Window Decorations (I hate that system settings gui)
<joseph> so i shouldnt use this partition magic?
<flaccid> qtparted has broke many installs. usually the user's fault.
<intelikey> what has to be changed to allow xmessage to connect to kde ?
<flaccid> joseph: you can use whatever you like. we support ubuntu here.
<BluesKaj> if GParted can't find the drive partitions then partition magic won't either
<joseph> ill be bck in a bit im going on windows
<intelikey> BluesKaj not too fast    he said "vertual machine"
<flaccid> BluesKaj: yep thats why i said its likely some other problem. joseph you should look manually with fdisk command
<intelikey> if partition magic is ran in the root env rather than a virt  it probably will find it
<BluesKaj> well, that "partition magic" word  scares the life outta me , is all
<ardchoille> lol
<BluesKaj> ruined a a perfectly good setup
<intelikey> also if *parted were ran from the root env it would probably find it...
<flaccid> pqmagic has been more reliable to me than gtparted/qtparted....
<flaccid> usually the user is the problem or there is an error or problem on the disk/parts...
<flaccid> can't blame the software for such things
<BluesKaj> flaccid , then you're lucky
<intelikey> BluesKaj yeah i'm not advocating it's use i'm just saying   the problem may be the virtual machine setup
<flaccid> i would never run a partitioning program through virtualisation.
<flaccid> :)
<BluesKaj> yup, no doubt
<intelikey> ^   yeah that
<BluesKaj> agreed on the t for sure
<ardchoille> intelikey: Never used xmessage.. is it anything like kdialog ?
<intelikey> ardchoille it's like echo for the gui   but kde blockes all outside contact    somehow
<ardchoille> oh
<ardchoille> intelikey: Would kdialog work for you?
<intelikey> like even if you run   sudo xmessage 'testing'   in a konsole it errors out
<intelikey> ardchoille i'll look but i doubt it
<joseph> can linux read and write on fat32?
<hitmanWilly> joseph, yup
<coreymon77> joseph: yup
<ardchoille> intelikey: kdialog --msgbox Testing
<coreymon77> hitmanWilly: wow, that was odd
<hitmanWilly> yeah...esp? lol
<Schuenemann> hi, I changed my motherboard and processor, and now I can't start kubuntu (using windows now)
<Schuenemann> I get a black screen and if I use recovery mode, I can't start X
<ardchoille> intelikey: Here are some examples for kdialog:  http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/39025
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, did you change architecture? ie amd to i386?
<Schuenemann> nope, both are pentium 4
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, vid card change?
<Schuenemann> yes
<coreymon77> that could be it
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, that may be the issue right there
<Schuenemann> yes, I think so
<Schuenemann> how do I get the default xorg.conf^?
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: There may be a backup of it before it was edited
<Schuenemann> I have edited it many times
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, if you have a live-cd, you can chroot into your current install and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Schuenemann> ahh, I was looking for that command
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: look in   /etc/X11  and see if there's a backup
<coreymon77> shouldnt a running a hardware probe fix that
<Schuenemann> how will I know the correct setting for this card?
<intelikey> ardchoille  no.   kdialog: cannot connect to X server
<ardchoille> intelikey: Ah, ok
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, what card is it?
<intelikey> ardchoille same reason.   of course.  i just don't know what to do to it to change that.
<coreymon77> hitmanWilly: couldn running a vid card hadware prob set it up properly
<Schuenemann> hitmanWilly, that's what I don't know :p
<ardchoille> intelikey: I have kdialog here and it pops up nice gui message boxes.
<Schuenemann> I only know it's onboard and the motherboard is intel
<intelikey> ardchoille test in a konsole.    sudo kdialog 'testing'
<joseph> u guys said partition magic is dangerous. if i use it on my external hd then can it harm anything on my internal hd?
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, lspci should show it
<Schuenemann> pci?
<Schuenemann> but it's onboard
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, most onboard cards use the pci bus
<ardchoille> intelikey: Works here
<Schuenemann> hmm
<chupie> i am trying to install kubuntu on my imac ( the bondi one ) but its freezing when booting from the cd
<coreymon77> joseph: realistically, no, but PM would find a way to do it
<Schuenemann> ok, I'll try it later, thank you
<joseph> lol
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, or if that doesn't work, lshw should
<intelikey> ardchoille ok,  your setup and mine are not alike.   now if we can determine what has changed...
<Schuenemann> k
<coreymon77> chupie: is the mac intel based or ppc?
<chupie> ppc
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, do you have the mobo manual around, it should list it in there as well
<coreymon77> chupie: well then are you sure you are using the ppc version?
<chupie> yes
<Schuenemann> hitmanWilly, mobo?
<coreymon77> chupie: if the cd is the intel version, of course its not going to work
<hitmanWilly> motherboard
<ardchoille> intelikey: I use nvidia on a DELL P793 monitor and have vga=791 on the end of my kernel lines.. does that help?
<Schuenemann> nol, I don't have any manual
<dcosson> HALP - I felt like trying Gnome again, so I installed ubuntu-desktop, and then I remembered all the reasons I don't like it... is there a quick way to remove all these crazy Gnome apps?
<chupie> yeah, its the ppc version
<joseph> ok i have partition magic running and it seems to be able to convert my external hd to ext2 ext3 and ntfs...im mainly patitioning because i want windows and linux to be able to access the drive....if i convert to ext2 or 3 will windows be able to access it?
<coreymon77> chupie: maybe its a bad cd?
<Schuenemann> hitmanWilly, my previous motherboard got messed and someone gave me this
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, well, if you know the model, you could google it
<chupie> burned two cds
<chupie> i am downloading the alternate install cd
<Schuenemann> yeah, seems reasonable
<chupie> to see if it will work
<coreymon77> joseph: are you trying to change the fs without loosing any data on the drive?
<joseph> fs?
<coreymon77> joseph: filesystem
<Schuenemann> hitmanWilly, you think it could run well (glx and stuff), not being nvidia?
<joseph> i can storre the data on my internal hd while i change fs so no
<intelikey> ardchoille heh  no   :)
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, maybe, maybe not, nvidia seems to run the best on nix machines
<coreymon77> joseph: okay then, yes windows will be able to probably access it
<coreymon77> joseph: but you would need to download the drivers
<Schuenemann> yeah... =(
<Schuenemann> I had nvidia
<joseph> so windows recognzes the ext3 filesystem?
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, plug in card or built in?
<intelikey> ardchoille i'm searching for things to compair   give me just a sec.
<coreymon77> joseph: not out of the box no
<joseph> i just wanna be sure
<Schuenemann> plugin
<joseph> damn
<chupie> well i was able to install debian, but i was having problems w/ Xorg.. prolly kubuntu is going to do the same thing, X would start, but would freeze at the login screen
<coreymon77> joseph: but there are plugins that do it
<Schuenemann> but this motherboard doesn't have agp
<ardchoille> intelikey: with sudo I get an error stating cannot connect to x server but the messagebox pops up anyway. Try it without sudo?
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, why not just pull the card from the old machine and plug it into this one?
<joseph> why dont i get the option to convert to fat32?
<hitmanWilly> oh, ok :P
<joseph> do i need a different partitioner?
<joseph> or will all partitioners show only ext3 and ntfs?
<ardchoille> intelikey: Maybe you need "env=DISPLAY:0." ?
<coreymon77> joseph: fat32 is also called vfat sometimes
<intelikey> display is set.
<ardchoille> ok
<intelikey> ardchoille would you  ps -A x | grep '/usr/bin/X' | grep -v grep       for me please ?
<joseph> u guys think that putting in a windows 98 disk will give me the option to partition with fat32?
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, you may want to invest in a pci-e vid card, if you want to do any heavy opengl stuff
<ardchoille> intelikey: I only mentioned env=DISPLAY:0. because I had to add that to a cronjob to get a gui to work in crontab
<intelikey> yes  i know it has to know what display to output too.
<ardchoille> intelikey:  Returns:  5171 tty7     SLs+   5:51 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-ym3kL0
<Schuenemann> hitmanWilly, yeah, but I wanted to buy a better computer (dual core) and didn't want to spend any money with this old one
<coreymon77> joseph: you can partition with fat32
<coreymon77> joseph: what partitioner
<hitmanWilly> heh, ok, probably a crappy intel card tho...
<coreymon77> joseph: PM?
<joseph> im using partition magic but it wont give me the option
<coreymon77> joseph: well pm is shit
<coreymon77> joseph: qtparted can do it
<Schuenemann> hitmanWilly, if it can run blender, it's ok for me
<joseph> i once read that fat32 i think is for hd's up to 60 gig or somewhere around there, above that, it will become ntfs
<joseph> ok thanx ill try qtparted.
<ardchoille> intelikey: I'm thinking that the reason xmessage isn't working is the same reason kdialog isn't working for you
<joseph> is it windows or linux, this qtparted?
<coreymon77> lin
<ardchoille> Linux
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, you may try swapping X to vesa mode and running the restricted manager, it seems to do a decent job of vid card detection
<Schuenemann> I'll try dpkg-reconfigure
<Schuenemann> thanks
<intelikey> ardchoille ok i think i found     i have an   " -audit 0 "   in that string.  that's probably what's doing it.
<intelikey> maybe anyway.
<ardchoille> intelikey: Not sure what that does, but it sounds like it's worth checking out
<Rick_Kisser> aew povo!
<Rick_Kisser> hey all!
<intelikey> nothing else different in the two processes  except the location of the auth file  and that's not it.
<intelikey> -audit int             set audit trail level
<intelikey> not sure what that does...
<ardchoille> intelikey: This is a failry new (3 days?) install and I don't usually change anything other than installing nvidia drivers.
<intelikey> yeah wasn't expecting you to have changed anything.   this is dapper(6.6)  and that's feisty(7.4) ?      i was expecting the dev's to have changed things.
<ardchoille> intelikey: Yes, Feisty here
<ardchoille> intelikey: I never used kdialog in dapper, I was a gnome user then.
<intelikey> dev's can mess a lot of things up in 10 months   :)
<ardchoille> But, Zenity worked great too
<ardchoille> hahaha
<intelikey> well the primary user to the box i'm wanting to communicate arbitrarrily with is a kde fan    so i need to know how to force a message onto a kde system.
<intelikey> and so far i'm 0 for 5   :)
<intelikey> in baseball that would end the series
<intelikey> 0 for 4 would actually
<ardchoille> intelikey: This is being done over a network? I don't recall if kdialog can even do that.
<intelikey> i could use things like   eject   and  echo -e "\a" > /dev/dsp    to get their attention  but they'd freek.   and that's not the desired end.
<ardchoille> lol
<hitmanWilly> heh
<intelikey> ardchoille yes and yes.   it's over a network  and it can cause it's local to the ssh account running it.
<ardchoille> Ah, fair point
<reaper> Oi
<intelikey> reaper
<intelikey> i scared him off...
<joseph> anyone here ever have to deal with bcm4318?
<intelikey> that;s witr
<intelikey> wireless ?
<joseph> yes
<intelikey> not i.
<intelikey> did you try the docs ?
<intelikey> !wifi | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WaltzingAlong> joseph: with bcm43xx or with ndiswrapper?
<joseph> both
<hitmanWilly> oh, broadcom, ok...heh
<joseph> nvm wasnt something to be concerned about now that i bridge connections
<joseph> was a problem when i used to dual boot
* intelikey considers the affects of an arcwelder on the computer case for security...
<intelikey> i think the mig welder would sow the seem up on this box...
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, heh, find a way to pull off the heat, and braise vice weld, and you may have an idea
<stoned> hi
<stoned> whats a good docker for kde
<hitmanWilly> stoned, maybe kooldock?
<intelikey> kdocker ?
<intelikey> it's not in the repos  but sourceforge has it
<intelikey> hmmm heat sync...     ummm weld it in a water tank ?
<intelikey> not sure what emersion will do to the hd tho
<hitmanWilly> that's another issue, unless its DI water
<intelikey> could use heavy water...  :)
<hitmanWilly> id say pull out the mobo first, but that'd kinda defeat the purpose XD
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> tob
<spectre256> hi all, i've got a laptop here i'm installing kubuntu on. it's got a VIA rhine ethernet adapter and while it worked great with the gentoo installation that was on it previously, and with most live cds, kubuntu just doesn't like it. any thoughts?
<jmichaelx> joseph: you need to use fwcutter
<jmichaelx> to get your broadcom card working
<hitmanWilly> spectre256, sounds like a kernel driver issue, you may need to compile your own module
<intelikey> jmichaelx know anything about setting kde/sorg to accept outside appe ?
<hitmanWilly> spectre256, do you have build-essential and the kernel source installed?
<spectre256> hitmanWilly, no this is just using the install cd. kubuntu isn't actually installed yet
<jmichaelx> intelikey: hmmm i don't think i do...
<hitmanWilly> spectre256, ahh, kinda hard to recompile then :)
<intelikey> jmichaelx k thanks any way
<jmichaelx> yw
<spectre256> hitmanWilly, yeah and why do i have a feeling that in order to compile anything i'd have to download the source from the internet which requires ethernet...oops
<stdin> spectre256: have you tried doing "sudo modprobe via-rhine" ?
<spectre256> stdin, no, but the interface is detected, and actually sometimes it even gets an IP from DHCP, but then it doesn't work consistently
<hitmanWilly> spectre256, oh yeah, but there may be a workaround for that too, you can install build-essential off the cd IIRC, and use a live-cd of gentoo or something to chroot into the hd install
<spectre256> stdin, and actually, if i try to manually enable and then disable the interface, the entire machien locks up
<spectre256> my first thought was a hardware problem but like i said it worked fine with the previous gentoo install and other livecds
<logankoester> Anyone got a minute to help me figure out why my fresh kubuntu installation has no audio?
<hitmanWilly> spectre256, ubu does kernel stuff somewhat different than most distros
<hitmanWilly> logankoester, did you unmute in the mixer?
<logankoester> hitmanWilly, It is unmuted, yes
<kavon> hey ArTo
<logankoester> and last.fm acts as though it is playing
<hitmanWilly> logankoester, try disabling the kde sound system in kcontrol
<hitmanWilly> logankoester, sometimes it conflicts with alsa
<logankoester> hitmanWilly, Same result
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, make sure the correct sound device is selected in kmix?
<logankoester> hitmanWilly, It appears to be
<hitmanWilly> not sure then...
<logankoester> "HDA Intel" is selected, and I have an intel motherboard. The other option is a webcam with builtin mic
<hitmanWilly> all the volume selectors are up?
<logankoester> yup
<hitmanWilly> and you're sure its unmuted?
<logankoester> absolutely
<logankoester> also, "Test sound" in kcontrol produced nothing
<hitmanWilly> logankoester, ok, try echo eeeeee > /dev/dsp in a konsole, see if that produces anything
<hitmanWilly> logankoester, it should just produce some random noise
<logankoester> hitmanWilly, /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<snowdonkey> hey guys.  not exactly a linux question, but what does it mean if a red light turned on at the front of my case, and the computer doesn't get to the POST screen?  is a specific component failing?
<intelikey> arts ?
<hitmanWilly> logankoester, ok, that means something is locking the sound system...
<Jmanfoo> has anyone ever seen the desktop distortion style xscreensavers actually take a screenshot to use for the distortions? i am i imagining that they do this?
<hitmanWilly> snowdonkey, depends on the mobo model
<hitmanWilly> snowdonkey, but yeah, sounds like an error code of some type
<logankoester> hitmanWilly, how can I find out what is locking it?
<Jmanfoo> logankoester look in /var/lock for a pid file maybe?
<snowdonkey> hitmanWillly, thanks, I see.  So I should contact Asus who made my motherboard about the red light on the Antec case?
<hitmanWilly> logankoester, id say try a reboot and see if that fixes it, should clear out any system locks
<logankoester> hitmanWilly, Jmanfoo, /var/lock is empty
<stdin> it's probably artsd that's locking dsp
<hitmanWilly> snowdonkey, id say that would be reasonable
<logankoester> this is a fresh boot
<logankoester> artsd is running
<Jmanfoo> ugh, silly arts
<snowdonkey> hitmanwilly, alright, thanks a lot.  I appreciate it.
<logankoester> should I kill it?
<intelikey> i guess i'm trolling #debian        silent troll ???  what a concept.
<Jmanfoo> kil lthat process logankoester
<hitmanWilly> snowdonkey, or look on google for specific error codes
<Jmanfoo> everyone should be on alsa now
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, did you get kicked?
<intelikey> no but i sure got messaged about using irc-user=root
* Jmanfoo is compiling X.org right now
<Jmanfoo> bow to my leetness
<Jmanfoo> my LFS system is almost compelte
<intelikey> by several
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, heh, yeah, they don't know you over there :)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> i know.
<logankoester> Jmanfoo, hitmanWilly: I killed artsd and ran "Test sound" from the kde control center, and it started artsd back up again! :<
* nosrednaekim spits at Jmanfoo's illl33tness
<hitmanWilly> irc-user=init, lol
<Jmanfoo> logankoester, what is kde set to use in the control center? automatic?
<logankoester> Jmanfoo, yes
<logankoester> wait no, sorry, it's set to use alsa
<Jmanfoo> logankoester, check to make sure you have ALSA installed, and set the control center to use that or OSS
<logankoester> It was automatic originally but that wasn't working
<stoned> http://obtown.com/2007/06/15/how-to-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-ati/ <-- can anyone take a look at this.  There is a script at the end which is supposed to launch xgl, however it contains exec gnome-session, but I use kde.  What should I modify this to in order to get kde running
<stdin> kde will use arts to communicate with the sound system via alsa
<stoned> stdin: maybe you could advise
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i set it one time to   irc-user='No, i am not root !     i am init ."
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, i bet that went over well :)
<intelikey> oh yeah...  they really paniced.
<stdin> stoned: change it to "exec startkde"
<hitmanWilly> stoned, change gnome-session to startkde iirc
<logankoester> well, this is frustrating as hell
<intelikey> seems only a script kiddy can do such things...   heh
<stoned> ok
<logankoester> I can't think straight in a silent room
<Jmanfoo> i dunno why its insisting on using arts
<Jmanfoo> i dont have arts installed and my alsa works just fine under kde
<Jmanfoo> try setting it to use OSS logankoester
* hitmanWilly hates arts
* Jmanfoo concurs
<stdin> Jmanfoo: if you installed KDE, then you have arts. most of kde is compiled with arts in it
<hitmanWilly> i don't even have it compiled in to kde on this box :)
<intelikey> people in #debian  don't seem very patient or nice...   they will diss on ya for naught.
<Jmanfoo> intelikey you should see the LFS support channel
<stoned> intelikey: not really, intelligent questions are always appreciated
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, debian: the distro for the elitist :P
<stoned> nonsense
<intelikey> stoned i haven't said a word in there,
<Mr_Sonoma> lol i have a debian machine and im no elitist
<logankoester> Jmanfoo, doesn't seem to be any different with oss
<intelikey> not one word.
<hitmanWilly> that was just a joke, relax people :P
<Jmanfoo> yeah i've found gentoo developers to be far snobbier than debian
<Jmanfoo> logankoester try restarting X
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo, yeah, but gentoo lets you pretty much ignore the developers way of doing things anyway :)
<logankoester> Jmanfoo, with it set to OSS?
<_aaa> hoe does gentoo compare to ubuntu7.04?
<nosredna_ekim> Jmanfoo: thats my brother you are talking about ;)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly well it really is for zealots and elitests   as far as the channel is conxerned.  but the distro is good.
<Jmanfoo> logankoester try that and see what happens
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<logankoester> k, be right back then
<hitmanWilly> _aaa, opposite ends of the spectrum
<_aaa> ?
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu is easy to use, gentoo is infinately more customizable, but a lot harder to use/set up
<_aaa> ok
<_aaa> , thanks...
<Jmanfoo> ubuntu is very customizeable if you know what you're doing
<logankoester> Jmanfoo, no difference
<Jmanfoo> i take the edison approach, break everything in every way possible, and you're left with the right way to do things
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo, yeah, but getting into the guts of ubuntu is even more difficult than doing it on gentoo
<Jmanfoo> hitmanWilly, this is correct
<SilentDis> Jmanfoo: i like that approach :D
<stoned> stdin: how would I launch xgl now?
<stoned> im a bit confused
<_aaa> I'm just a lowly 60 year high school hairy,heh heh
<Jmanfoo> i've given up on trying to build a kernel under buntu
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo, its possible (ive done it before) but its a major pita
<intelikey> <robboplus:#debian> if i was to stop using debian (which i doubt) i would go for gentoo  <robboplus:#debian> and NEVER for ubuntu..   <<<<  heh.  can't say i would blame anyone for having that attitude but.  thought i'd share it just for the "offtopic" sake of sharing  :)
<Jmanfoo> hitmanWilly, yeah, and in comparison it took me all of 30 minutes to build a brand new kernel for this LFS system
<hitmanWilly> they should really just change #kubuntu-offtopic to redirect into here :P
<logankoester> Jmanfoo, any other ideas?
<logankoester> perhaps it's a driver problem?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly lol
<Jmanfoo> logankoester, find a .wav file, open a terminal there, and type "artsplay wave.wav" but using the name of the wav file, and see what happens
<hitmanWilly> Jmanfoo, same way for gentoo, unless you use genkernel, which kinda defeats the point :)
<Jmanfoo> don't get me wrong, i love kubuntu, it does exactly what it's designed for very well
<stoned> http://wiki.debian.org/TheFable?
<stoned> intelikey: ^^
<Jmanfoo> brb
<intelikey> why you want more material ?
<nosredna_ekim> haha... the fable :)
<intelikey> hmm who ever wrote that shows a great deal of the  #debian  attitude afore mentioned.
<nosredna_ekim> yeah...
<nosredna_ekim> Imean really.. Ubuntu popularized the .deb
<hitmanWilly> imho, we were all babies at one point, so it doesn't hurt to help one once in a while :)
<nosredna_ekim> .debs were dying
<intelikey> hitmanWilly good answer.   and i couldn't agree more.
<logankoester> Jmanfoo, nothin
<hitmanWilly> heh, try this: http://bandcamp.tv/linux-demotivators/
<logankoester> Jmanfoo, was I supposed to change it back to alsa first? It's still using OSS
<hitmanWilly> well, in reality, oss and alsa are really the same thing in ubuntu these days, alsa just emulates it
<stoned> hey
<stoned> does direct rendering get turned off when you start xgl?
<stdin> stoned: yes
<stoned> man
<stoned> something is not right here
<stoned> my desktop is very slow in drawing windows and menus and updating them
<stoned> im on xgl atm
<logankoester> So how should I proceed, hitmanWilly?
<stoned> man why the fsck did I buy an ati card :(
<hitmanWilly> logankoester, not sure, reconfigure alsa maybe?
<logankoester> I'm not too impressed that kubuntu can't properly detect my monitors or soundcard, after so many years you'd think this sort of thing would be figured out
<hitmanWilly> unless ubu compiles it into the kernel, but i doubt that
<logankoester> how would I go about doing that?
<hitmanWilly> sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa, maybe?
<intelikey> logankoester it would if the hardware wasn't always changing..
<logankoester> ah-ha!
<logankoester> "Package `alsa' is not installed and no info is available."
<logankoester> Might that mean something?
<dwidmann> logankoester: which sound card and how many monitors at a time?
<intelikey> alsa support is in the kernel   the alsa utils  may be what you want.
<hitmanWilly> most hw drivers in nix have to be reverse engineered since the manufacturers don't generally release linux versions of them
<logankoester> dwidmann, It's an onboard intel soundcard - laptop, only the external CRT monitor works
<dwidmann> Weird.
<logankoester> hitmanWilly, yeah, I understand how it works... I just wish we were through this by now
<hitmanWilly> talk to the hw manufacturers :)
<intelikey> we'll never be through it
<logankoester> So what is it I need to install?
<intelikey> it's the reason linux exists in the first place.
<hitmanWilly> logankoester, maybe try it on alsautils?
<logankoester> hitmanWilly, alsa-utils is already the newest version
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base alsa-oss alsa-utils alsa-tools
<intelikey> start with base
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, thanx, couldn't remember all the ubu pkgs for it :)
<intelikey> but im still not sure you are working on the right end of the donkey
<logankoester> intelikey, base has no output
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, probably not, know where the alsa startup script is on buntu?
<intelikey> should always check and see which end has teeth
<logankoester> utils also has no output - the other two are not installed
<intelikey> hitmanWilly /etc/init.d/alsa* stop/start
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, never did see it in there on my box, maybe i just overlooked them...
<logankoester> okay, I just installed alsa-tools and alsa-oss, dunno if that will help?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, the buntu one anyway :P
<intelikey> ls /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<logankoester> intelikey, it's there
<ekrengel> does anyone know why I would be able to get a full 1920x1080 resolution at the login screen, but it then crops it back down to 1280x1024 after I log in?
<intelikey> they also are "not" g rated in #debian     it's not like i'm going to see bad words i don't know how to pronounce,  it's just that i don't like to see them.
<intelikey> just like i don't like to hear them
<logankoester> drifting offtopic.... how can a word be bad or good?
<logankoester> It's just a word
<logankoester> a sound you make with your mouth or some lines in the sand
<logankoester> that is just the most ridiculous concept
<stdin> logankoester: words are neither good nor bad, it's the intent behind them...
<intelikey> logankoester it it has only one usage and that usage is banned form some circles   then the word is considered a "bad" word.
<hitmanWilly> same thing that makes it rude to chew with your mouth open or pass gas in public
<intelikey> or pupe on the sidewalk
<hitmanWilly> good one :)
<intelikey> poop
* Level15 laughs
<logankoester> If it's the intent behind them, then why object when they're used interjectionally?
<logankoester> with no intent to offend
<Level15> b/c this place intends to be family friendly...
<stdin> logankoester: because that's hardly ever the case
<intelikey> logankoester manors
* logankoester shrugs
<logankoester> I wish I could get audio working :(
<hitmanWilly> calling someone a f&@king r-tard seems pretty well intended to offend to me.
<intelikey> logankoester have you tried the trubble shooting wiki ?
<intelikey> !sound | logankoester
<ubotu> logankoester: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<logankoester> hitmanWilly, can't disagree with you there
<Level15> !players
<Level15> hmmm
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Level15> that was slow...
<intelikey> Level15 the bot lags from usage in the other channel      a lot.
<Level15> i see...
<intelikey> and if a script kiddy tries to crack it,  i have seen it lag over a minute...
<Level15> lol, really?
<intelikey> yeah.
<Level15> i wish i could do something like that with ssh over here...
<NickPresta> Level15, do something like what?
<Level15> altough apparently it's possible to do something to slow down brute force atacks on the iptables layer, but i'm not sure how
<stdin> and then Seveas gets mad and kills you
<Level15> NickPresta: make ssh become slower to a given connection after unsuccessful login attempts
<intelikey> yeah k line
<intelikey> or  g line
<jhutchins> Level15: $IPTABLES -A INPUT -m tcp -p tcp --dport 22 -m state --state NEW -m limit --limit 3/min --limit-burst 3 -j ACCEPT
<intelikey> level15 you can make it wait longer each time the login is unsuccessful  in /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<Level15> intelikey: really? which param?
<Level15> jhutchins: thanks ;)
<intelikey> it's commented
<Biovore> there is also a script that detects ssh login failuers and adds the IP to a shitlist.. (gets blocked)
<intelikey> you'll find it
<intelikey> FailTimeOut   i think  but not sure.
<jhutchins> Biovore: That command effectively does that with pretty rapid rollover.  The ssh attacks don't tend to re-use IP's.
<Biovore> true..  but on most unix systems you need to know an username to even try..
<intelikey> jhutchins they will if the time out isn't increesing
<jhutchins> What's funny is if you catch an attack and take your ssh daemon down for like three minutes, the attack won't come back.
<Level15> ok, just went through sshd_config... didn't find anything like that
<Biovore> yup. that iptables trick is nice too
<intelikey> Biovore a brute force ssh attack will try root nobody and other "common" accounts.
<logankoester> intelikey, there was a dead link on SoundTroubleshooting, preventing me from finding the name of the driver for my onboard soundcard
<stdin> and "test"
<intelikey> yes it is.
<intelikey> logankoester eeek
<intelikey> i wonder if crimsun is around ?
<logankoester> If I can't get this, and my monitor problem fixed tonight, I'll have no choice but to return to Vista :'(
<NickPresta> logankoester, which monitor problem?
<Level15> logankoester: which sound card is it?
<intelikey> logankoester ooh yuch   that's worse than commiting suicide with fether.
<intelikey> feather
<logankoester> NickPresta, I'm trying to focus on the soundcard problem first
<logankoester> Level15, it's an onboard (laptop, intel mobo)
<NickPresta> logankoester, what seems to be the problem? Not detected?
<Level15> logankoester: what's PCI id for it?
<logankoester> NickPresta, It seems to be detected correctly, but I hear nothing
<logankoester> Level15, How can I find that?
<NickPresta> logankoester, and information about your soundcard?
<Level15> NickPresta: have you played with the volume control? (just asking)
<Level15> logankoester: lspci
<NickPresta> Level15, I'm not having problems with my sound. ;)
<Level15> lol
<Level15> sorry
<intelikey> lshw -C audio
<Level15> logankoester: have you played with the volume control?
<logankoester> NickPresta, Level15: http://pastebin.ca/664031 <- lspci
<arun> i just added a black background image for the panel, but it shows a light grey border around it. how do i disable the border/change the colour of the border?
<logankoester> Level15, volume controls are all up and unmuted
<klobster> anyone know how to restart my panels?  they all disappeared...
<jhutchins> logankoester: Move the ballance off center, see if that does anything.
<jhutchins> klobster: Stock kde?
<klobster> yeah
<intelikey> 82801G
<jhutchins> dcop kicker --default restart (I think)
<Level15> lol, looks like my own sound card, except for the revision
<Level15> logankoester: lspci -n please
<hv> hi all
<logankoester> Level15, http://pastebin.ca/664034
<jhutchins> dunno why, my office pc will often not have any sound if the ballance is centered.
<intelikey> <dagbrown:#debian> Generally you want to refer to a release by its codename rather than its release name  <<< ?
<jhutchins> Sometimes just moving it off-center and back will recover, sometimes I have to leave it off center.
<logankoester> jhutchins, thanks, no luck however
<klobster> jhutchins: call failed?
<intelikey> jhutchins that sounds like a "lost ground"
<jhutchins> klobster: bother...
<Level15> what modules are loaded?
<jhutchins> klobster: dcop kicker kicker restart
<logankoester> Maybe if I drink the cough syrup on my desk, I'll simply hallucinate working audio?
<arun> anyone? i cant find any option to disable the border..
<Level15> HAHAHA
<Level15> logankoester: what modules are loaded?
<klobster> jhutchins: nevermind, I just ran kicker from right click > run
<Level15> lsmod|grep snd
<klobster> jhutchins: ty
<jhutchins> klobster: whatever works man.
<jhutchins> 'Night all.
<intelikey> klobster also    alt+f2
<logankoester> Level15, http://pastebin.ca/664035
<Level15> logankoester: hmmm, weirdo, same drivers here and they work... maybe your revision is not yet supported...
<Level15> logankoester: but u might want to try to get audio from outside kde, just to test...
<logankoester> So... I'm doomed to a silent ubuntu?
<Level15> it seems so :(
<Level15> are you using 7.04?
<intelikey> logankoester simple test.   switch to a console and issue  /etc/init.d/kdm stop      &&   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Level15> lol!
<logankoester> God bless the linux community :<
<intelikey> youe can     /etc/init.d/kdm start   to regain gui
<logankoester> Level15, yes, I am
<logankoester> intelikey, be right back then
* Level15 is going to get something to eat...
<intelikey> don't you go hide while he's gone.
<intelikey> that's what i do...
<intelikey> :)
<logankoester> Nope
<logankoester> :(
<logankoester> heard nothin
<logankoester> I listened as hard as I could
<logankoester> wish I had one of those giant electronic ears they make for kids
<intelikey> just cause i'm hard to get along with and think i know something,    while in the console run    alsamixer   and make sure that wasn't muted.
<intelikey> if not   then i give up.
<logankoester> I should do that without kde running?
<intelikey> no doesn't matter
<logankoester> nope
<logankoester> 100%
<intelikey> Okapi: i'll fade out then
<intelikey> ok <
<intelikey> nick completion caught that
<logankoester> I guess my next question is, is this problem likely to exist also in gnome ubuntu, or another distribution?
<intelikey> ubuntu  yes  other distros   not near as likely
<logankoester> Hmm
<logankoester> I only like ubuntu though :p
<logankoester> This sucks
<intelikey> ubuntu is ubuntu  with or without kde
<intelikey> you are more than welcome to test the ubuntu live cd and find out.
<logankoester> I guess I could live with Fedora Core, if they've improved any in the last few years
<intelikey> tried mandriva  or  suse  lately ?
<ardchoille> I have a question. Why is the ubuntu and kubuntu live cd's much slower than other live cd's like MEPIX and knoppix?
<logankoester> intelikey: I haven't, nope
<logankoester> I've never used suse
<intelikey> logankoester i reccomend
<logankoester> Mandriva is the one made by Fisher Price, right?
<intelikey> ardchoille than knoppix cause knoppix is da bomb on da live.   as for mepix    idk
<ardchoille> lol
<intelikey> logankoester is that french ?
<logankoester> Is what french?
<intelikey> fisher price
<intelikey> :)
<logankoester> http://www.fisher-price.com/us/default.asp
<intelikey> i know mandriva is.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(intelikey/#kubuntu) or not.
(intelikey/#kubuntu) who's the new bot ?
(intelikey/#kubuntu) -:- ubuntulog [i=ubuntulo@ubuntu/bot/ubuntulog]  has joined #kubuntu <<<
(stdin/#kubuntu) new?
(Jmanfoo/#kubuntu) anyone know where .xscreensaver is by default in kubuntu? it's not in my home directory
(stdin/#kubuntu) it's the log bot
(dwidmann/#kubuntu) logankoester: in that case, you could try ubuntu again in a couple months, 7.10 should be released by then.
<intelikey> Jmanfoo ~/.kde/something/something
<intelikey> stdin don't know off hand the easy way to make kde accept xmessages or kdialogs from other local users do you /
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> ???
<stdin> intelikey: yep: xhost +LOCAL:
<Jmanfoo> no dice intelikey
<Jmanfoo> searched the whole home directory and came up with nothing
<intelikey> i said the 'easy way'
<intelikey> Jmanfoo if you have configured the screensaver it should be there somewhere
<intelikey> if you haven't it doesn't exist
<intelikey> and all your personla settings will be in ~/  some place      exception of the display manager you can save to /etc/gdm/gdm.comf* or /etc/kde3/kdm/kdm.conf   i think
<Jmanfoo> well i configured it with the control panel
<intelikey> stdin i guess i could slip that in a script in ease it into their ~/.kde/Autostart/    :)
<intelikey> then i can message them   heh  should work.
<stdin> intelikey: there is a global autostart dir ;)
<intelikey> stdin in /usr ?
<stdin> /usr/share/autostart/
<intelikey> or /etc/X11/  too
<intelikey> stdin will it run executables if i put one in the /usr/share  ?
<logankoester> dwidmann, I'll certainly try 7.10
<intelikey> logankoester 7.10 is beta
<logankoester> I've been using ubuntu as my dev environment for just about forever, I'm not about to stop ;)
<logankoester> But I haven't used x11/kde and all that crap
<stdin> intelikey: if it's in /usr/share/autostart/ and +x, it'll start when kde does
<intelikey> releases in the 10'th month of 007
<stdin> 7.10 is alpha sctually
<stdin> *actually
<intelikey> stdin ok.   then i'll drop a sleep command in it and make sure it's the last thing to finish
<intelikey> still alpha ?  thought beta testing started this month ?
<intelikey> guess i'm wrong again,     how is it the french say that ?   "i decieve my self"  isn't it...
<stdin> intelikey: beta freeze today, beta release on the 27th
<Jmanfoo> the only directory i see in my home folder that even comes close is /home/josh/.kde/share/applnk/System/ScreenSavers
<Jmanfoo> and its empty!
<Jmanfoo> but i just went through a minute ago and configured the xscreensaver settings
<Tiago_Hartigan> ?
<intelikey> yes that was an isp side connection reset.   they do that about every four hours like it or not.
<intelikey> tic's me off
<intelikey> oh yuch   x is running on vt7 now   that's not right.   i set it to vt5    what's the deal.
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39028
<Jmanfoo> ARG this makes no sense
<Jmanfoo> i have GrabDesktopImages set to true, yet it xscreensaver refuses to do it!
<intelikey> i knew i wasn't loony.   i did set gdm.conf to vt5    FirstVT=5
<intelikey> VTAllocation=true
<intelikey> stdin   i don't think it worked.
<magicalmoose> hey, i'm using kubuntu, and im new, can somone help me?
<sanzanric> how?
<stdin> intelikey: huh?
<magicalmoose> well, it asks me for the root password a lot, but I never made one, so anything I write, it says something like 'wrong password' i was just wondering if anyone could help me with that
<sanzanric> have you try your own password?
<magicalmoose> yes
<magicalmoose> it said the same thing,
<sanzanric> your using kde?
<stdin> magicalmoose: I'm guessing your trying to use su?
<magicalmoose> yep
<magicalmoose> yes.
<intelikey> magicalmoose try your password.
<stdin> magicalmoose: use "sudo -i" or "sudo su"
<intelikey> oh   sudo and try your password
<magicalmoose> okay ill try. one second.
<sanzanric> okay, open up konsole "sudo passwd root"
<GuHhH> how do i know if clamav scanned a file/mail attach?
<stdin> no, don't
<stdin> sanzanric: there is no need to do that.
<magicalmoose> okay
<intelikey> stdin in /usr/share/autostart/zlast.sh  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39029
<sanzanric> but, if he wants to..
<stdin> magicalmoose: use sudo for all you root needs
<intelikey> stdin no joy.  can't message them.
<stdin> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<intelikey> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<intelikey> Xlib: No protocol specified
<stdin> intelikey: you missed the ':' at the end
<intelikey> did i ?
<stdin> intelikey: xhost +LOCAL:
<intelikey> oh  yeah i did.
<magicalmoose> okay, so now im in root@(mycomputername), how can i change my root password?
<stdin> magicalmoose: why do you need to?
<sanzanric> how are you root? sudo, su, etc,
<magicalmoose> sudo -i, is what i put in.
<magicalmoose> and i put in my user password.
<sanzanric> okay type,  passwd root
<intelikey> ok i'll test it again.     and take my pebcak some where else...   </blush>
<stdin> magicalmoose: you are root now, sudo gave you root. you don't need a root password
<magicalmoose> oooh.
<magicalmoose> okay. thank you.
<stdin> magicalmoose: before you change anything, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<magicalmoose> okay.
<magicalmoose> thanks, its nice to know that theres an irc with people that actually frickin help :)
<intelikey> magicalmoose and if you don't like it then you can change it.
<intelikey> it is your software on your box you know.
<intelikey> magicalmoose yeah stdin is cool that way.
* intelikey give enough rope to hang....  :)
<sanzanric> you have to change some kdm file if you want to login to kde
<_MaX_> hola
<intelikey> sanzanric me ?
<magicalmoose> hey, just curious, when i put in 'sudo -i' it let me use my user password instead of the default locked one, what does the '-i' mean?
<sanzanric> what?
<_MaX_> alguien de sudamerica
<stdin> logging in to X as root = not a good idea
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> <sanzanric> you have to change some kdm file if you want to login to kde <<<  i asked if you addressed me with that ?
<intelikey> i should leave
<intelikey> i should leave #debian    enter gets in the way
<sanzanric> it was a gernal dose any body know what file that is?
<intelikey> sanzanric yes   /etc/kde3/kdm/kdm.conf  iirc
<intelikey> sanzanric but you can do it through kcontrol
<intelikey> if you like the pointy clicky thingy
<magicalmoose> hey, just curious, when i put in 'sudo -i' it let me use my user password instead of the default locked one, what does the '-i' mean? does anyone know?
<ardchoille> -i  The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as.
<sanzanric> what dose sudo --help print?
<intelikey> magicalmoose yes   but i'd rather teach you how to answer your own questions about switches.      man sudo     and hit /-i
<sanzanric> thanks
<sanzanric> kcontrol, nice
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> for everything kde    just use kcontrol
<intelikey> simple as that
<magicalmoose> okay
<intelikey> and for most things    you can just right click them..
<ardchoille> magicalmoose:  konqueror --profile filemanagement man:sudo
<ardchoille> :)
<sanzanric> cant you do man:/sudo
<sanzanric> ?
<intelikey> any konq window   #sudo
<intelikey> or is it    !sudo
<intelikey> one is info the other man  ???
<ardchoille> !usod returns an error
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> hmm    well ok   so   i  don't use kde   sue me.
<intelikey> :)
<sanzanric> #sudo maps to the manual page
<ardchoille> Well, I had to test it cuz I didn't know if it worked that way
<botnot> hiiiiiiiii
<ardchoille> sanzanric: Indeed it does
<botnot> I don't know Ron, but I guarantee you that Ron has never said "allow us to provide you with excellent customer service." In fact, I'd be willing to bet that Ron provides satisfactory, but not excellent customer service, jerks it to manga, gets in heated arguments over Battlestar Galactica, and hates his job because his boss doesn't appreciate him enough. But some day Ron will get his degree...
<botnot> 9 things I learned about the world according to anonymous
<botnot> stock photo models.
<botnot> I was searching for shitty telecom companies the other day and Qwest came up as the first result (the 2nd through 6th results linked to Verizon). So I clicked the top link and saw this:
<botnot> "Finally," I thought to myself, "a site that sells chubby black women." Unfortunately, after hours of searching there were no black women to be found; only DSL and local phone service. Here are some other photos I found on corporate websites, and what I learned about the world based on the images:
<intelikey> there is a key for manpages and infopages  i just don't recall them both
<botnot> 1. Attempts to portray sincere parent/child relationships always seem creepy.
<botnot> There aren't many things I don't want to experience in life, but the sensual caress of a parent going through mid-life crisis is one of them.
<botnot> 2. Hot curly haired black women go moist for wireless broadband routers and mainframes.
<botnot> Possibly the first and only cliche in history I've wanted to bang, curly-haired black women are the preferred marketing tool to sell obscure telecom products and telephone services so long as their skin tone isn't too dark. She should be dark enough to score that hip diversity dollar, but not so dark as to scare away that heartland racist dollar.
<botnot> Microsoft also tried to employ use of the hot black woman for marketing Vista recently, but as usual, they got it wrong:
<botnot> "Fuck it." -Microsoft's advertising agency
<botnot> 3. People who sit in cramped cubicles answering customer service calls in drab corporate callcenters are overjoyed to help fix your DSL modem.
<underdog5004> botnot, not here, please
<botnot> Meet Ron:
<botnot> ...in computer science, quit his job, and then his boss will be sorry for not paying Ron more! Until then, he's an undersexed shill. Unless the beefy, goateed computer programmer look is making a comeback, and based on personal experience, it hasn't.
<ardchoille> I love my ignore list :)
<botnot> Here's another gem. Can you guess why this man is smiling?
<botnot> There are only three reasons you should ever be this delighted about anything, and all of them involve you being a hot chick, meeting me, and lube.
<sanzanric> can someone (x)kill botnot
<underdog5004> wow...that article was really old...
<underdog5004> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@12-214-39-49.client.mchsi.com]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<hagabaka> :)
<ardchoille> stdin: Thanks
<stdin> darn bots :p
<ardchoille> It's not the bot's fault, we need to find that person who did that and cut their fingers off one at a time and soak their hands in alcohol and salt
<sanzanric> i vote for that!
<intelikey> alcohol and salt ?    nah.   jsut let them get infected.
<sanzanric> Medieval Europe, i... wish... i... was... there...
<intelikey> i'm going to add a touch ~/testfile to the script to see if it's being called....
<kalorin`> thanks a lot there godaddy
<kalorin`> way to forget my MX record for me
<kalorin`> :(
<ardchoille> :(
<intelikey> ):
<kalorin`> yeah just going along fine for about 4 months or whatever, then all the sudden no email today, log on and find that they sort of misplaced my CNAME that the MX record pointed to
<kalorin`> all the sudden all the domains point their mail at a host that doesn't exist
<kalorin`> nicely done
<kalorin`> :(
<kalorin`> man it's like you gotta watch them constantly
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm having a bit of toruble with akregator and I was wondering if someone could help me out or point me in the right direction
<intelikey> akregator: RSS feed aggregator for KDE.
<intelikey> that's all i know about it.
<Ch1ppy> hehe
<intelikey> and it doesn't help chippy one yud
<Ch1ppy> anyone else?
<sanzanric> ch1ppy, name your issue
<Ch1ppy> basically, it's not counting some news items
<Ch1ppy> for example, I have 40 news items in a folder
<Ch1ppy> the feed display says 40 new, the folder says 40, but the "All Items" (And hence the icon in my statusbar) says 37
<sanzanric> have you clicked on the fetch all feeds button
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: sure have, same issue
<sanzanric> have you read some of the feeds?
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: it's a new issue, so I suppose it may be a bug
<kalorin`> can someone send an email to kalorin@kalorin.com please, just anything not too spammy lookin'
<sanzanric> each time i read a feed it goes down a num
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: that happens too, but the All Feeds is still three too low
<sanzanric> oh, now i see
<kalorin`> thanks
<bryce_> Hello all!
<kalorin`> well at least email is moving again
<sanzanric> the all feeds shouldn't change
<kalorin`> welp, off to work
<sanzanric> Okay, here is an interesting fix
<bryce_> I'm new to Kubuntu, just finished installing it.  I've a question about an external hard drive I've got hooked up with all my music on it and I would like to play the songs on Amarok, but I don't know where the external hard drive is to browse and load the songs into the music program.
<sanzanric> right click on the all feeds
<sanzanric> press f2
<Jmanfoo> bryce_ look under the media folder
<sanzanric> rename All New Feeds
<sanzanric> lol
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: still displays the wrong number :S
<bryce_> jman, I did look in there but all I find is... Cdrom with nothing in it.
<Jmanfoo> how is the hard drive connected?
<bryce_> usb port
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: "All New Feeds (35)", "News (37)"
<Jmanfoo> when you plug it in, does a window pop up asking what you want to do with the files?
<bryce_> yes, but I haven't been able to figure that out either LOL
<Jmanfoo> plug it in and when that window comes up, select "open folder to view files", or something to that effect
<bryce_> i always click open in new window, but nothing ever happens.  Could it be because I'm using adept installer at the moment installing updates?
<Jmanfoo> it should open konqueror and give you a location
<bryce_> OK... give me a second and I'll see what happens... will unplug and reconnect.
<bryce_> jman ---  "A new medium has been detected.  What do you want to do?..... Medium type: Unmounted Removable Medium".... options available are "Open in New Window", "Download Photos with digikam", and "Do Nothing"
<Jmanfoo> open in new window
<sanzanric> Ch1ppy, sorry, i can't seem to reproduce this glitch, give me a sec
<bryce_> OK... I did that but nothing opens up :-S
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: sure
<Jmanfoo> ok try this
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: it seems to happen randomly
<bryce_> <<<< listens attentively :)
<Jmanfoo> open up a terminal and type "sudo mount /dev/psaux -t auto /media/disk"
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: I just got it with a folder, I have a feed with one new item, but the folder (doesn't even get to the "All Feeds" top level) doesn't show it
<bryce_> OK... give me a second :) I'm new and slow lol
<Jmanfoo> np :)
<intelikey> :)
<Jmanfoo> hey there intelikey, didn't see you lurking
<Jmanfoo> :-p
<intelikey> Jmanfoo
<bryce_> it says.... "mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist.
<intelikey> Jmanfoo saw your comment  :)   "sudo mount /dev/psaux -t auto /media/disk"  :)
<intelikey> so can you execute files on the mouse ?
<bryce_> you talking to me intelikey?
<Jmanfoo> arg !%!#$ i just noticed that
<stdin> can you mount a character device? :p
<Jmanfoo> should be /dev/sdb1
<intelikey> bryce_ no  to Jmanfoo
<bryce_> lol ok... thanks :)
<bryce_> will try that
<Jmanfoo> the /media/disk mount point should be there by default in kubuntu yes?
<intelikey> stdin ummm   mount /dev/null -t none /media  ?
<intelikey> lol
<bryce_> "mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<sanzanric> Ch1ppy, dose it just seem delayed or dose it just never refreshes
<Jmanfoo> eh, i dont remember the command to create a new mount point...
<stdin> intelikey: mount: unknown filesystem type 'none'
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: the feed refreshes, and I can see the feed itself
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: it just displays the wrong number of new feeds for some folders
<Jmanfoo> bryce_ try this: "sudo mkdir /media/disk
<stdin> bryce_: try just "pmount /dev/sdb1 disk"
<intelikey> Jmanfoo no.  default in media is nothing   if you have a cdrom drive  it will add  cdrom0 and symlink cdrom    if you have floppys it adds and if it auto mounts any partitions it makes dirs there for them.
<bryce_> geez... I have a bad feeling learning this linux is going to be like the first time i came to the computer years ago lol
<Jmanfoo> ahhhh
<intelikey> stdin really ?
<Jmanfoo> i didnt know, it mounted my USB flash drive to /media/disk automagically
<bryce_> so should I still do that one jman?
<Jmanfoo> try what stdin just posted
<el_isma> Hello! I  kinda broke all my network system. When I try to ping anywhere I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted". I tried everything I could think of.
<stdin> Jmanfoo: that's because pmount made it
<stdin> bryce_: try just "pmount /dev/sdb1 disk" first
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: it occurred to me that it may have been an issue that was fixed before, since I haven't restarted akregator in ~3 weeks
<stdin> intelikey: without -t none i get "mount: /dev/null is not a block device" :)
<intelikey> i guess i forgot the joke then.   there i a type the will mount nothing on a dir   but it's actually ignoring the device arg   so it can be anything    then people think they have /dev/null mounted.
<intelikey> i/is/
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: hm, since I haven't restarted it, it may have been a memory leak (although I have no idea how a memory leak would cause that) or something similar
<bryce_> stdin ---  it says "error: devis /dev/sdb1 does not exist"
<intelikey> but i forgot the type.
<bryce_> device*
<intelikey> thought it was none.
<intelikey> bryce_ if you need to find a partition    cat /proc/partitions
<stdin> bryce_: what does "ls /dev/sd?" show ?
<intelikey> don't flood. !
<sanzanric> a friend of mine is a kde dev, i think this is a common problem, i'll talk to him, sorry i don't think i can help
* stdin get's his boot ready for flood ;p
<intelikey> stdin shows 26 devices here.
<bryce_> stdin it showed me /dev/sda
<Jmanfoo> bryce_: pmount/dev/sda disk
<intelikey> space    ^
<Jmanfoo> ah, put a space between pmount and /dev/sda
<stdin> intelikey: do you even have udev mounted :p
<bryce_> trying it
<intelikey> stdin no
<stdin> intelikey: that would be why then
<Jmanfoo> gee folks, i haven't been happier since i installed my linux version of norton
<intelikey> yes.  i know that.
<bryce_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<bryce_>        missing codepage or other error
<bryce_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bryce_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<intelikey> Jmanfoo mc ?
<stdin> bryce_: "pmount /dev/sda1"
<Jmanfoo> norton internet firewall, email scanner, and network headache generator
<bryce_> k, that brought me down a command line and nothing showed up
<Jmanfoo> ok now try cd /media/disk
<intelikey> Jmanfoo lol "network headache generator"   nice .
<stdin> it will probably be in /media/sda1
<intelikey> yes.
<bryce_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<bryce_>        missing codepage or other error
<bryce_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bryce_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Jmanfoo> i got an app i use a work that blows all norton libraries, binaries, and registry entries away in 30 seconds flat
<bryce_> oops
<bryce_> sorry
<intelikey> i illuded to that eariler.
<bryce_> wrong copy and paste lol
<intelikey> and that.
<magicalmoose> hey, its me again, emm im having a problem with kbe, kubuntu, and my sound card. if anyone thinks they can help, please say something.
<bryce_> bash: cd: /media/disk: No such file or directory
<Jmanfoo> cd /media/sda1
<bryce_> that worked :)
<stdin> ls /media could have helped there :p
<Jmanfoo> thats odd, because my sata hdd mounts as /dev/sda1
<intelikey> or the tab key
<intelikey> scsi emulation
<intelikey> maybe.
<bryce_> now the command line says "bryce@bryce:/media/sda1$"
<Jmanfoo> bryce_ type ls
<stdin> usb disks always use scsi
<intelikey> that's an L
<intelikey> yeah but he said sata
<bryce_> lol thanks intelikey ;)
<stdin> sata is scsi too
<Jmanfoo> yeah its an internal SATA drive, and all 3 partitions mount as /dev/sda*
<bryce_> OK jman, I can see the folder names on the command lines now.  What next? lol
<Jmanfoo> but my usb devices mount as /dev/sdb
<Jmanfoo> bryce_ go into amarok and browse to /media/sda1 and find your music :)
<intelikey> stdin ummm i think not.   i think it can use scsi emulation or ide
<stdin> intelikey: I mean in linux, with libata
<stdin> linux meaning the kernel
<intelikey> oh ok.   then i'll defer
<Jmanfoo> !info rtfm
<ubotu> rtfm: RT FAQ Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-1.1 (feisty), package size 68 kB, installed size 800 kB
<raylu> LOL
<Jmanfoo> i think norton's approach to internet security is to turn the internet off, thereby making you absolutely secure
<raylu> lol. mcafee decided that irc was unsafe
<Jmanfoo> or eating up so many resources that your system is unusable
<intelikey> dapper doesn't call this sata an scsi disk.  it calls it an ide disk  but edgy called everything scsi didn't it ?
<raylu> so it blocked 6667. before realizing mcafee was at fault, i got on freenode from 6665
<Daisuke_Ido> feisty started calling everything scsi then didn't
<stdin> intelikey: feisty did, any kernel at or above 2.6.20
<Jmanfoo> hmm, so in theory, a true scsi disk and a sata disk might appear the same to linux?
<el_isma> I  kinda broke all my network system. When I try to ping anywhere I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted". I tried everything I could think of.and 74 script
<raylu> if by "might," you mean "do" (at least to me), yes
<intelikey> oh feisty   yeah   but didn't they fix that
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: it calls my hdd sda and my dvd-rw hda on my laptop
<Jmanfoo> in that case, is there a linux-based hard drive cloning app?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jmanfoo: yeah, dd
<bryce_> Yippie!  Only problem now, is that Amarok wants me to download a plugin for playing mp3's, clicked yes and now waiting for hopefully what will be good results :)
<jhutchins> el_isma: How did you manage to do that?
<raylu> bryce_, that codec install script is buggy
<intelikey> Jmanfoo you bet.   dd   even cat can.   but dd is the tool of choice
<Jmanfoo> i've always used Ghost but it doesn't like going from scsi to sata
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, some IDE devices will still be hdX, depends on the type. my cd/dvd is /dev/scd0
<Daisuke_Ido> but so far, i'm loving ubuntu dells :D
<intelikey> el_isma that's a permissions issue    sudo ping ununtu.com
<Daisuke_Ido> i only have two problems, and they're both minor
<el_isma> intelikey: Nop, I'm in root
<Jmanfoo> !info mp3
<ubotu> Package mp3 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to solve aRts serversound error? I just installed kde-multimedia pkg and when I try to run Noatun, I keep getting "Connecting/starting aRts soundserver faild. Make sure that artsd is configured properly."
<raylu> Jmanfoo, libxine-extracodecs
<Daisuke_Ido> el_isma: that's pretty not-smart, donchathink?
<Jmanfoo> aha, bryce_ install that package raylu just posted
<intelikey> el_isma hmm i get that error for users but not root.      what did you do to it ?
<raylu> bryce_, if you do that, i'd recommend amarok is closed first
<Jmanfoo> sorry folks, i had a few too many beers in my youth and my memory is bad
<el_isma> jhutchins: I tried to bridge two ifaces and failed. When they were bridged they told me the same error. I destroyed the bridge and tried connecting, same error. Rebooting didn't help.
<el_isma> Daisuke_Ido: not in this case. I know of the dangers, thank you
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough
<jhutchins> vip3rousmango: set it to use alsa.
<bryce_> So what should I download for a package?  Sorry, missed that.
<raylu> bryce_, libxine-extracodecs
<raylu> i'm assuming amarok failed?
* intelikey wonders... did he just say he was fair game ?
<jhutchins> el_isma: virtualbox?
<ardchoille> If you know of the dangers, and have been using Linux for any long length of time, you wouldn't run in root and be irc'ing ;)
<bryce_> Yes it did fail
<vip3rousmango> jhutchins: set what? Noatun doesn't run, that error pops up before it loads
<bryce_> So how do I download that package?
<Jmanfoo> bryce_ use adept manager
<el_isma> jhutchins: nop, an atheros card and wired eth2 (for some strange reason, my only eth card is named eth2)
<raylu> bryce_, adept. kmenu > system...i think. unless you want to try the konsole?
<bryce_> K, thanks, looking now :)
<Daisuke_Ido> if my touchpad were recognized as a touchpad, and my svideo were configured by default, i would be very very happy
<intelikey> !info  libxine-extracodecs | bryce_
<ubotu> bryce_: libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Jmanfoo> bryce_ its under system on the kmenu if you don't find it
<Jmanfoo> !info Jmanfoo
<ubotu> Package jmanfoo does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<raylu> ...
<Jmanfoo> lol
<Jmanfoo> it should!
<jhutchins> !botabuse | Jmanfoo
<ubotu> Jmanfoo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jhutchins> vip3rousmango: Not sure what to suggest then, noatun is filed under "broken" in my notes.
<jhutchins> xine, amarok, vlc, mplayer all usually work.
<bryce_> OK... I'm seriously lost... I'm suppose to go to Adept Installer, I searched the package and it doesn't come up :(
<Jmanfoo> yes thank you i know that the package does not exist
<vip3rousmango> jhutchins: serious eh. Hmm.. i have amarok but I don't like it too much..
<el_isma> jhutchins, intelikey: I restarted again now and it's working. I don't have a clue...
<Jmanfoo> bryce_ try just searching for libxine and looking through the list
<jhutchins> bryce_: Which package/
<jhutchins> ?
<intelikey> el_isma oh,  that's normal for me,
<jhutchins> !find libxine
<ardchoille> Jmanfoo: That package will probably exist right after they start keeping libpatience.so.0 in the repos, lol
<ubotu> Found: libxine-dev, libxine1, libxine1-dbg, libxine1-kde, libxinerama-dev (and 8 others)
<el_isma> intelikey: Just restarting is one of the things I learnt not to rely on for linux...
<bryce_> where do I type that jhut?
<jhutchins> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<raylu> bryce_, do you have adept open yet?
<bryce_> yes, I just typed in the search and it came up with no results
<el_isma> intelikey, jhutchins: thanks for your help!
<jhutchins> bryce_: You may need to enable universe and multiverse, then update your sources.
<intelikey> el_isma yeah i would NOT have sujested it...    i mean "not having a clue"  is normal for me.   sorry for the extrea confussion seeing you had sufficient already
<bryce_> I just installed kubuntu tonight jhut... I'm totally new... waht does that mean?
<notv> hello, does anyone know of a program that will convert daa to iso?
<intelikey> el_isma and you is sho' welcome
<Jmanfoo> notv, not in linux
<Jmanfoo> daa is a proprietary format
<notv> drats
<jhutchins> bryce_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<el_isma> intelikey: Lol. Indeed, I had enough for a couple of days! The weirdest thing is that I got this bridge working yesterday, and I even wrote down the steps... Bridges don't get along with me :(
<Daisuke_Ido> what's daa?
<Jmanfoo> poweriso will do it, even the trial version
<notv> screw those propreitaries
<ardchoille> bryce_: Yeah, check that link jhutchinsjust posted, good info there
<Jmanfoo> daa is the proprietary filesystem image format used by PowerISO
<Daisuke_Ido> uh-huh
<jhutchins> el_isma: What is the actual goal of the bridge?
<notv> yes poweriso says it works for linux on their site, but i dl it and it is an executable file
* intelikey burns all bridges while crossing them...
<notv> it doesnt want to install for me
<bryce_> OK, thank you jhut!
<ardchoille> intelikey: lol
<Daisuke_Ido> when i left windows, alcohol 120% was the most awesome kid on the block, so... :\
<raylu> bryce_, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu <--bottom of that page
<bryce_> BRB... going to dive into this information :)
<stdin> notv: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion < take a look there
<Jmanfoo> notv make sure you dl'ed the right version
<bryce_> Thanks Raylu :D
<notv> it was the only dl option for linux
<stdin> bryce_: kubuntu actually means something else to ubuntu
<el_isma> jhutchins: providing LAN wifi side. I had NATed before, and I just don't like that solution. A bridge it's much better (ie: I can play games without problem)
<stdin> bryce_: kubuntu means "Humanity Towards Others"
<bryce_> ah too much information for first nnight lol
<raylu> + KDE :D
<bryce_> *writes down some more*
<el_isma> stdin: "ubuntu", not "Kubuntu" ;)
<intelikey> stdin without the K
<jhutchins> stdin: Yes, but in which of the many "african languages"?
<Jmanfoo> jhutchins, french
<intelikey> africanees
<raylu> ...
<jhutchins> But of course!
<ardchoille> Isn't it Swahili ?
<jhutchins> I suspect that it's a steaming pile of kawabunga myself.
<stdin> http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#kubuntumeaning
<notv> what about IsoBuster?
<intelikey> maybe zolu for all i know
<jhutchins> "an african language"
<Daisuke_Ido> did someone say cowabunga?
<notv> it is zulu
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, I think someone stepped insome on their way in.
<Jmanfoo> as far as i know, poweriso is the only prog that can handle .daa files
<Jmanfoo> which is why people who seed torrents in that format should be strung up by the short and curlies
<intelikey> you guys are a hoot
<intelikey> :)
<notv> i guess ill just get poweriso for the windows box
<stdin> notv: isobuster should convert just about anything
<bryce_> Why do I have to "request install"?  Why can't I just install it?
<Jmanfoo> bryce_ you request to install all the apps you want, then hit apply at the top
<Jmanfoo> its so you can install more than one thing at a time
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins: stepped in some radioactive ooze? i want some :D
<bryce_> ooooh, thanks :) lol I would have been waiting to receive a reply LOL
<Jmanfoo> anyone here ever built X.org from source?
<bryce_> it's a whole new world for me
<ardchoille> bryce_: cuz you're using a gui when cli is much easier?
<Daisuke_Ido> plus your install has to go through six different departments at Canonical, and any one can deny your install request for any reason
* ardchoille ducks
<bryce_> been windows for so long LOL
<Daisuke_Ido> makes it an adventure trying to get anything :D
<ardchoille> bryce_: What are you trying to install?
<Jmanfoo> ardchoille, i definately don't recommend the CL for a new linux user
<bryce_> i'm lost again :P
<notv> stdin is isobuster on any repositories?
<ardchoille> Jmanfoo: Ah, new linux user? Good point
<stdin> notv: no, it's a windows app, but it runs in wine well
<ardchoille> !isobuster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isobuster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> Jmanfoo: then when they have to use the CLI for something, they get flustered and go back to windows?
<Daisuke_Ido> i dun think so
<intelikey> stdin !   i think it worked as a symlink.
<Daisuke_Ido> introduce it early
<Daisuke_Ido> but keep it limited
<Jmanfoo> sure, but gently Daisuke_Ido
* intelikey      JOY !
<notv> stdin how can i install it? directly from the site and run in terminal?
<Jmanfoo> we did just have bryce mount an external drive from the CLI
<stdin> intelikey: so now you can make your users think they've been hax0rd :p
<Jmanfoo> and then we had him whip up a python-ncurses script to do it automatically from now on
<intelikey> stdin no i can tell them i'm doing something on the server so they don't power it off.
<Jmanfoo> so he's learning fast
<intelikey> stdin has happened twice in 24
<stdin> notv: install wine, then download the exe and run is from konsole with "wine filename.exe"
<notv> i have wine
<Daisuke_Ido> servers being powered off twice in 24 hours?
<Daisuke_Ido> craptacular uptime there.
<notv> oh yea thats right
<Jmanfoo> in fact, i might dump KDE altogether for an all-ncurses interface
<stdin> intelikey: DISPLAY=:1 xmessage "Turn is server off and I'll get you" :p
<intelikey> stdin we use the zero use zero power theory,   if it's not being it gets no juice
<intelikey> being used  ^
<jhutchins> I tick therefore I am?
* Daisuke_Ido groans
<Jmanfoo> hmmm...someone is a mudder
<intelikey> two that.
<stdin> [ [ 2b ]  || ![ 2b]  ] 
<stdin> ^ too be, or not too be, that is the question ^
<Jmanfoo> if (!tobe) {suicide}
<intelikey> we all got it.    you didn't have to decode it
<stdin> intelikey: you got it, but I expected you to :p
<intelikey> lol   well    duh
<intelikey> :)
<Jmanfoo> while (beer) {visionx2}
<intelikey> that too
<jhutchins> stdin: But where do we get "that is the question"?
<el_isma> jhutchins: in the docs
<Jmanfoo> ok serious stuff now
<stdin> jhutchins: it's inside [ ] , so it's a test (question)
<intelikey> jhutchins it's a test string
<jhutchins> Good enough.
<Jmanfoo> does anyone know of any issues with X.org 6.9.0 and FreeType 2?
<intelikey> jhutchins the first and last [ ] 
<jhutchins> got it.
<Daisuke_Ido> xorg 6.9?
<Jmanfoo> specifically while building x against the ft2 libraries
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<notv> stdin does isobuster do daa? i dont see it listed in supported files but someone mentioned it on a forum
<Daisuke_Ido> no clue
<stdin> notv: you'll have to try it and see...
<intelikey> anything within  [  ]   is a question/tested for true/false return.
<MilhousePunkRock> Did someone notice that you get a Debian desktop background when you install kde-core instead of a full-blown Kubuntu?
* intelikey is just expounding to be trolling...
<notv> stdin i am trying it...i doesnt seem to work, i wasnt sure if there was something i was missing
<intelikey> :)
<Jmanfoo> stupid .daa files
<bryce_> wooohooo all 9000+ songs loaded :D  Thank you so much everyone for your help with this!  I was really beginning to get frustrated until I found out about this chatroom!  Thanks so much jman, jhut, raylu, stdin, everyone else!
<intelikey> bryce_ irc calls these  CHANNELS  not rooms.
<Jmanfoo> ftfuncs.c:57:10: error: #include expects "FILENAME" or <FILENAME>
<jhutchins> bryce_: In any case, you're welcome, thanks for letting us know it worked.
<bryce_> ohhh... Channels!  New lingo ;)
<intelikey> :)
<Jmanfoo> np bryce_ any time
<Jmanfoo> :)
<bryce_> I would have said so sooner, I was just writting down all these steps so I can remember them :D  Got myself a new notebook and it's already got about 5 pages full in a couple hrs lol
<intelikey> and i'm allways for a rebuke.  or a laugh  and if you ask the right Q i'll even answer. :)
<bryce_> lol
<intelikey> welcome.
<jhutchins> bryce_: Listen, if you get around to it, go ahead and write up the step-by-step things and post 'em somewhere, a blog or a web page.  THere are always other people who need to know.
<notv> ah, apparently isobuster wants my money
<bryce_> how do you guys get different colors when you write?
<Jmanfoo> bryce_ when we say your name konversation automatically highlights our text
<jhutchins> It's an extract of rye ergot...
<Jmanfoo> so when you say Jmanfoo it shows up red on my screen
<bryce_> True enough, I've got a livejournal account (paid user lol) and I always write in there, so I'll create some new tags just for my new kubuntu experiences :)
<stdin> bryce_: and konversation decides the other "random" colors
<intelikey> bryce_ several ways.  but your irc client will highlight when it sees your name.  you know.
<jhutchins> Jmanfoo: The effect varies depending on what iRC client you're running.
<bryce_> cool, thanks :)
<Jmanfoo> very true Jhutchins, my client actually reaches out and taps my shoulder
<Jmanfoo> and plays Dixie
<intelikey> bryce_ that's the reason anything not general to the channel.  you should address the person you want to notice it.
<jhutchins> Mine used to step on the cat's tail, but that wasn't working so well.
<bryce_> K... now what about this Konqueror browser... How do I get my good ol' FireFox up and running instead? lol
<bryce_> Awesome, thanks for the advice intelikey :)
<intelikey> in pm mine still barks at the dog.
<intelikey> np bryce_
<ardchoille> intelikey: dog? You using mutt?
<intelikey> no bx  :)
<intelikey> bitch x  ...
<Jmanfoo> !info firefox | bryce_
<ubotu> bryce_: firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9045 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<intelikey> barks at the dog...  never mind.
<stdin> bryce_: if you want firefox, open adept and install it :)
<notv> stdin whats the best way to uninstall isobuster?
<bryce_> what do I do with that !info firefox command? where do I write that? in adept manager?
<Jmanfoo> although to be fair, i'd take konqueror over firefox any day if they had the same add-ons
<bryce_> thanks stdin!
<el_isma> FF lightweight? wtf??
<bryce_> thanks ubotu
<intelikey> !bot | bryce_
<ubotu> bryce_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jmanfoo> bryce_ ignore what i typed :)
<jhutchins> Firefox is lightweight compared to full-blown mozilla.
<Jmanfoo> does anyone still use full mozilla?
<jhutchins> Yes.
* Jmanfoo boggles
<intelikey> bryce_  ! is a signal to the bot to answer the next string and it can pipe to a user name or redirrect to a pm
<stdin> notv: deleting the ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/ folder it's in
<intelikey> !botsnack > bryce_
<bryce_> LOL
<bryce_> that's awesome!!!
<intelikey> aint linux fun
<intelikey> :)
<Jmanfoo> not as fun as living on the edge and running bitchx as root :-p
<intelikey> who would be that stupid ?
<bryce_> lol
<Jmanfoo> gee i dunno
<Jmanfoo> probably the same person who would install norton under linux
<intelikey> that's right Jmanfoo you dont
<bryce_> wow, there are so many commands to learn!  No wonder everyone enjoys being lazy with windows... but so far I am liking all this :D
<intelikey> !cli | bryce_
<ubotu> bryce_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bryce_> good question... do I need a virus protection?  does one come with this or no?
<intelikey> !virus | bryce_
<ubotu> bryce_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<stdin> !virus | bryce_
<bryce_> Thanks intelikey!
<intelikey> :)
<Jmanfoo> bryce_ if you want an antivirus, look into avast, and then ask me for a key, i've got hundreds
<stdin> !antivirus | bryce_
<ubotu> bryce_: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
* Jmanfoo needs nicotine, brb
<bryce_> Thanks stdin, jman!
<bryce_> I've got plenty of bookmarks to read now :D
<bryce_> I love avast, it's what I used on windows, I've already got a key tho, thanks :D
<stdin> bryce_: basically, when your windows friends say "Aww, I got a virus on my PC!" you can say "Virus? what's that?"
* MilhousePunkRock hasn't bother with Anti-virii for more than a year now... :D
<bryce_> is there a way to create an IRC friends list or no?
<bryce_> lol
<NickPresta> stdin, I respond with "What's Windows" ;)
<intelikey> first few days may overwhelm the cognicience facility   but as soon as you get acustom to the learning curve it's like finding out what a computer is really for.
<stdin> NickPresta: that's simple, it's a glass covered hole in the wall :)
<bryce_> I'm looking forward to it!
<NickPresta> stdin, indeed!
<bryce_> Awesome, well, I should jet... I've got to work in 5 hrs, need some sleep lol
<bryce_> Thanks a lot guys, really appreciate the help.  I'm sure I'll be back on this channel tomorrow :D
<bryce_> Take care!
<intelikey> shalom bryce_
<NickPresta> My favourite thing to do is to take pictures of my desktop in "Mac OS X Clone" mode and then switch to something else every 5 minutes and send it to my friends who are using Windows. They think I'm amazing. haha
<intelikey> ah the super ego at play
<intelikey> :)
<NickPresta> is there any other kind? ;)
<intelikey> always fun for a day.
<intelikey> NickPresta it was a referance to fruid
<Jmanfoo> my friend went to great lengths to make his XP machine look like a mac, and i ask WHY?!
<NickPresta> intelikey, I know of Dr. Freud =)
* Jmanfoo hopes the sixth time will be the charm for building Xorg
<intelikey> heh
<intelikey> yeah   /me can't even spell "i" correctly   what do you expect.
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a "meta-package" or something with the default looks of Kubuntu? I installed kde-core to not get all the clutter but now I have a default KDE, no Kubuntu look'n'feel...
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock maybe kubuntu-artwork   ?
<intelikey> !info kubuntu-artwork
<ubotu> Package kubuntu-artwork does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> oops guess not
<stdin> kubuntu-default-settings
<intelikey> is that it ?
<stdin> maybe
<stdin> yep, that's it
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Looks like it could be "kubuntu-default-settings"
<intelikey> i know you can go the other way   kubuntu > gnome  and add ubuntu-artwork
<Jmanfoo> dual-core or athlon?
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh, stdin ninja'ed me...
<stdin> "This package contains the default settings used by Kubuntu.  It also includes artwork and Kubuntu branding."
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock yeah he's tricky that way.
<Jmanfoo> whoops wrong chan
<intelikey> k8
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: That's still only partial though...
<NickPresta> you might just want to install kwin-style-crystal and ksplash-engine-moodin.
<MilhousePunkRock> NickPresta: I have those two already
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock   kubuntu-desktop   but i dont like to reccomend it
<Jmanfoo> is there a security setting in ubuntu that blocks grabDesktopImage?
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Well, I took the detour along kde-core to stay away from that...
<intelikey> yeah   i would avoid it.
<notv> ive seen that other people have used poweriso but i dl it with wget yet the terminal says poweriso:command not found
<intelikey> but  it will do what you asked.
<Jmanfoo> notv whereis poweriso
<intelikey> notv   ./ is not in the path by default.
<notv> jmanfoo do i have to move it to usr/bin
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: On my previous installs I had to remove all that stuff I don't need, this time I will just add what I need instead... It's probably the same amount of work though...
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: take a look at the depends and recommends of kubuntu-desktop, try the ones that look like it could br
<Jmanfoo> notv you can type ./poweriso if you'rein the same directory as the executable
<intelikey> notv   just specify path    ./filename
<notv> i am unsure of where it dl to
<notv> whats the command for locate?
<ardchoille> locate
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock only if you "think" you need the look and feel of default.
<ardchoille> But you should do sudo updatedb first
<stdin> find is quicker
<Jmanfoo> oh god, yeah and after you type ubdatebd forget about using your machine for a couple hours
<ardchoille> indeed, find is quicker
<intelikey> notv   ls     find    locate   but you have to updatabase before locate is any good
<intelikey> oh and the tab key
<ardchoille> Jmanfoo: What? updatedb takes 2 minutes at most here
<Jmanfoo> depends on how much is on the machine
<ardchoille> True
<notv> whats the command for updatabase
<Jmanfoo> an updatedb for me takes around 30 minutes
<notv> 30G
<ardchoille> notv: sudo updatedb
<intelikey> ardchoille ha  i have one box that thirty minutes wont updatedb
<notv> what does that do? rescan recently added files?
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Since I will customize it to my needs anyway, I can go without most of it, probably...
<MilhousePunkRock> notv: That updates the database for locate
<Jmanfoo> one of our interns at work ran updatedb on a 750GB shared file/web hosting server, killed it within 3 minutes
<ardchoille> notv: it updates the slocate database
* stdin goes now to work :( *sob*
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock preaching to the chiour
<NickPresta> bye stdin
<Jmanfoo> cat MyHeartBleedsForThee > stdin
<ardchoille> my 250gb hd is about 6gb full
<stdin> later people
<ardchoille> have fun stdin
<intelikey> stdin shalom
<intelikey> and well be sure and get offtopic while you're gone.
<ardchoille> Kind of a waste to buy 250gb hd's and then only use less than 10gb of it ever
<stdin> you won't know when I'm gone, I'm just going /away :p
<Jmanfoo> ardchoille, you're welcome to donate some of that space to me :-D
<intelikey> i'll know.
<ardchoille> Jmanfoo: lol
<intelikey> :)
<Jmanfoo> i need to upgrade the hdd in this laptop
<Jmanfoo> 80GB isn't cutting it
<Jmanfoo> i'm dual-booting kubuntu and vista
<Jmanfoo> and unfortunately kubuntu got the short end of that stick....for now
<ardchoille> Vista? That's why 80gb isn't cutting it ;)
<Jmanfoo> exactly
<intelikey> wash your mouth out with soap.     vesta is a dirty word.
<ardchoille> Can't you just get rid of windows? I haven't touched windows since 2001
<Jmanfoo> but all my music is on the vista partition, so until i can find another machine with 35GBs free, it stays
<ardchoille> Ah, good point
<NickPresta> ardchoille, if I could play all my games on GNU+Linux, I would be Windows free too. =(
<Jmanfoo> who needs games when you can build software from source?
<Jmanfoo> its just as fun!
<ardchoille> Jmanfoo: Transfer to external hd, then format the internal, install kubuntu and bring the music back?
<intelikey> NickPresta you have a wintendo boxen eeh ?
<NickPresta> intelikey, I dual boot exclusively for games I cannot play via Wine.
<Jmanfoo> that would work adchoille except i dont have an external
<ardchoille> :(
<intelikey> that's what that means
<Jmanfoo> and i have everything in kubuntu exactly how i want it
<intelikey> Jmanfoo you should never do that
<Jmanfoo> i havent booted into vista in two months
<Assid> vista?
<Assid> people actually use that thing
<ardchoille> Unfortunately, yes
<flaccid> yes millions do
<notv> aha! so it can be done
<intelikey> Jmanfoo  always have some little something to adjust/add/remove/reconfigure/improve    if the pinguin ever gets the idea you don't want to play with it anymore it will go for a long cold swim on you....
<Jmanfoo> rip on it all you like, i'll take vista over win98 any day
<NickPresta> I upgraded to Vista to experience Aero and such. Do I regret it? Not really. I don't use Vista enough to notice how bad it may be.
<Assid> is that the numbers microsoft gave you flaccid ?
<flaccid> Assid: i don't talk to microsoft wtf
<ardchoille> People complain that Linux is too hard to use. I have an 8 year old niece who uses kubuntu daily (she dumped windows last year), if that doesn't yell easy, nothing does.
<Jmanfoo> intelikey if i had more space on this partition i'd tinker with the kernel, but alas such is not the case
<Jmanfoo> archoille my wife thought XP was hard, she loves linux
<Assid> NickPresta: broken backward support compatibility, driver issues, high hardware requirements
<Jmanfoo> in fact she runs CentOS
<ardchoille> Nice :)
<Jmanfoo> she thought kubuntu was too "kid gloves" for her
<Jmanfoo> lol
<intelikey> well as long as you keep telling linux there is one more thing to do,  you'll probably be ok.
<ardchoille> lol
<NickPresta> Assid, there was nothing broken for my system and my hardware is fairly new, so it wasn't an issue.
<notv> kubuntu seems like it should bury windows
<idw> hey
<Jmanfoo> notv, i think the installation still needs work
<NickPresta> !hi | idw
<ubotu> idw: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ardchoille> notv: It will, just not as fast as we'd like.
<Assid> i mean im tired of the whole ms bashing., but seriously. how do you release a new os and not have proper software backward compatibility and stuff
<flaccid> vista sold 20mil in first month. and thats an official stat for retail, not from m$
<idw> can somone help me with somthing i've only just moved to ubutnu from windows lol
<Assid> ardchoille: its not as easy as you think
<notv> has anyone tried out ubuntu-studio?
<Jmanfoo> the install process still requires a bit more knowledge than the average user has, but after that point i've had several computer newbs use kubuntu with no problem
<Assid> flaccid: those are the number of licensed copies distributed.. not actually in use
<flaccid> Assid: your point being?
<idw> so anyone want to help me ?
<Assid> its like this.. just because you have firefox installed on windows.. doesnt mean your actually using it
<NickPresta> !ask | idw
<ubotu> idw: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jmanfoo> idw whats up?
<idw> im having trouble with a hard drive being recognised
<intelikey> external ?
<flaccid> there is no doubt there are more than 1 million vista users active since it was released... why is this hard to believe?
<Assid> my bro's office got a new core2 laptop.. they complain its super slow.. setting up a network on it is  pita
<idw> it wont let me change to owner from root to me. so i need to log in as root to change the properties all the time
<idw> and when i reboot admin blocks the hdd anyway
<notv> can you buy a new laptop without windows already on it?
<notv> i hate to waste the extra reformatting
<Assid> flaccid: weird.. everyone i know who touched it. gets pissed off that you need a super high requirements
<Assid> notv: dell actually gives you ubuntu
<intelikey> idw ntfs ?    there is no ownership permissions bits
<solid_liq> notv: yes, from dell you can get them with ubuntu preinstalled
<flaccid> Assid: yes, but we are not talking about requirements. we are talking about uptake.
<ardchoille> notv: You can buy a new laptop from Dell with ubuntu on it :)
<flaccid> this is not #os-war
<solid_liq> notv: and very soon you'll be able to get them that way from hp, acer and lenovo too
<Jmanfoo> i didn't see what the big hype was about vista
<Assid> requirements and uptake pretty much go hand in hand
<Jmanfoo> it has a couple nice new features
<Jmanfoo> but it doesn't have a quarter of the neat stuff that linux has had for over a decade
<idw> its fat32 now
<notv> are you serious?
<solid_liq> Jmanfoo: but overall it sucks doesn't it?
<notv> are they cheaper?
<intelikey> idw you have to use a psyudo owner/perms bit in the mount command.   either through the fstab file or on the command line
<flaccid> Assid: thats a massive generalisation and not one that gets you out of this hole
<notv> than the ones with windows
<idw> i had to remount it to make it let me acesss it in g parted
<solid_liq> it's still ntfs
<Jmanfoo> solid_liq it isn't bad i dont think
<Jmanfoo> its bloated
<Jmanfoo> as usual
<Assid> hehe
<Jmanfoo> but not as bad as win98
<solid_liq> Jmanfoo: oh man, it has so many bugs it's pathetic
<notv> which version of ubuntu
<NickPresta> idw, you have to mount the HDD/partition so you can write to it
<Jmanfoo> win98 is the bane of my existence
<flaccid> you don't have to come in here and say crap about winbloze.. we already know
<Jmanfoo> solid_liq i never had any bugs with it
<Jmanfoo> i hear everyoen say how buggy it was
<Jmanfoo> and incompatible
<idw> i mounted it its mine im the owner it works fine
<notv> and all this time ithought dell was evil
<solid_liq> Jmanfoo: try it on a laptop heheh
<Jmanfoo> i stress my systems pretty had
<Jmanfoo> hard*
<Jmanfoo> and never had a problem with vista
<idw> but every time i acess it i need tp put in the admin password
<Jmanfoo> solid_liq, i did
<Jmanfoo> it came on my new HP laptop
<intelikey> idw you want   something along this line.      sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /media/hda1
<Jmanfoo> preloaded
<flaccid> brb
<NickPresta> idw, access it how? how did you mount it?
<intelikey> idw the manual page for the mount command can explain that     man mount
<Jmanfoo> but i run all sorts of GNU software ported to windows, that used to break XP and win98 all the time
<Jmanfoo> vista never flinched on it
<Jmanfoo> yes UAC is annoying
<idw> i just mounted it i have no trouble using the drive or its data. just every time i login i need to put in the admin pasword to use the drive.
<Jmanfoo> but other than that i had no problems whatsoever with it
<idw> i want to use use it without having to.
<Jmanfoo> beyond its intent to eat my whole hard drive with nothing
<intelikey> idw i'm telling you,  but you are not listening.
<ardchoille> idw: You can chown the mount point to your user, that will keep you from having to intput a pw every time.
<intelikey> you need to adjust the ownership or permissions in the fstab file for the drive
<notv> daa to iso yay ubuntu never fails to come through
<Jmanfoo> yeah dont be mounting that sucker as suid
<intelikey> ardchoille ?
<Assid> i actually got to  scan my friends drive later.. he got a virus on it
<Assid> lol
<intelikey> ardchoille i don't think so
<idw> ok so the command intelikey put as to mount it under my user
<idw> did the tab thing still does it.
<intelikey> idw what is the device and the mountpoint ?
<ardchoille> intelikey: if you sudo chown user:user /mountpoint  that will keep you from having to input a password everytime.
<idw> i havent got a clue how to worjk that out
<intelikey> ardchoille you can't run that on the mounted fs and it's worth nothing on the mountpoint
<intelikey> idw ok do this.   mount    and pastebin the output
<ardchoille> intelikey: Ok, that's how I did it and it works great.. what is the proper way?
<intelikey> ardchoille on vfat ?
<idw> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Assid> see.. the main issue people have with adopting linux is that they have to go through hell to get 3d acceleration..  play with xorg to get the right resolution and refresh rates.
<intelikey> that's not it
<idw> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<idw> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<intelikey> nor that
<ardchoille> oh, vfat? no, I don't use vfat.. I thought he was talking about ext2/3
<idw> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<idw> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<idw> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<idw> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<idw> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<idw> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<idw> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<idw> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<idw> /dev/hdb1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<intelikey> ardchoille he did specify fat32 before the flood
<MilhousePunkRock> !paste | idw
<ubotu> idw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jmanfoo> Assid, i agree
<ardchoille> intelikey: Oh, my bad, sorry
<Jmanfoo> Assid, the initial partition and package selection trips most people up too
<intelikey> idw ok.    you need to run    kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Assid> Jmanfoo: well.. that part is ok.. atleast in the likes of kubuntu
<Jmanfoo> i mean, i've been using linux for over 10 years, and going through a fedora core install, i still dont know what 70% of those packages do
<Assid> Jmanfoo: and then all those dependencies
<idw> intelikey what ?
<ardchoille> Jmanfoo: Well, you have to admit that the Fedora installer is much more complicated than the kubuntu installer.
<intelikey> idw you need to add this line,>>>     /dev/hdb1 /media/disk vfat fmask=111,dmask=000 0 0       <<<    are you with me ?
<Jmanfoo> even kubuntu isn't there quite yet, like i said most of the questions i get are during the install and initial configuration stage
<Jmanfoo> after that even the most computer illiterate person can usually fly on their own
<NickPresta> idw, open up Konsole. Type in "kdesu kate /etc/fstab". Add that line intelikey just told you.
<Assid> the way i see it, even the average schmoe if he wants to use kubuntu and have commercial support.. thats gonna cost him
<Assid> but commercial suport is on a yearly basis.. and cost almost as much as a copy of XP
<Jmanfoo> archoille actually the latest fedora gui installer dumbs it down too much, so no matter what you end up installing way more junk than you really need
<intelikey>     /dev/hdb1 /media/disk vfat defaults,fmask=111,dmask=000 0 0
<Assid> Jmanfoo: and therefore we are back on windows?
<ardchoille> Well, Fedora has always installed a lot of junk, IMHO
<Jmanfoo> for what its worth, i do tech support as part of my job at an ISP, and i unofficially support linux for end-users
<intelikey> idw   so you can copy and paset it    ^
<Jmanfoo> except for configuring dial-up modems, i wont touch that lol
<intelikey> paste that is.
<intelikey> Jmanfoo yeah.
<idw> give me a second its telling me to install kdesu
<Jmanfoo> do what?!
<intelikey> he has gnome
<ardchoille> Huh?
<Jmanfoo> oh
<intelikey> idw wait.
<ardchoille> idw: What?
<idw> yes
<intelikey> idw use this command       gksudo gedit
<intelikey> idw use this command       gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ardchoille> yeah, good catch intelikey
<Assid> Jmanfoo:  see thats another problem
<Assid> too many damn choices
<Jmanfoo> haha that's never a problem in my book
<intelikey> Assid you mean not enough
<ardchoille> Choice is a good thing.
<Assid> yeah but too many damn distros
<intelikey> we want more options
<ardchoille> I don't want an OS telling me which app I have to sue for a certain task
<intelikey> we want more options
<intelikey> we want more options
<ardchoille> *use
* intelikey bangs on the table.
<NickPresta> Not meant to sound rude, but if you have Gnome, you should be in Ubuntu or state that you're using Gnome.
<Assid> you rather get 1-2 less applications.. but more support for those apps
<intelikey> ardchoille the freudian slip there might have been more accurate
<intelikey> :)
<Jmanfoo> i dunno about more support, maybe just a more prominent google search tool lol
<ardchoille> :)
<idw> what was the lnik to the paste bin
<Assid> and damn,. god bless you if your a mac user
<intelikey>     /dev/hdb1 /media/disk vfat defaults,fmask=111,dmask=000 0 0
* Jmanfoo gags at the mention of a mac
<Assid> hehehe.. there you go
<intelikey> it's not a link,  but ok.
<idw> mac's are good for what i do.
<ardchoille> intelikey: Sorry, my keyboard has no DWIM feature
<idw> i wouldnt use pro tools on anything else.
<intelikey> lol
<Assid> theres just tooo much bad blood between every damn os type
<Jmanfoo> does anyone know a good speech recognition library for *nix?
<Assid> Jmanfoo: festival
<Jmanfoo> i did happen to like my voice commands on vista
<Assid> wait. speech recognition
<intelikey> idw did you get it ?
<Assid> hrmm not sure
<Assid> Jmanfoo: sphinx ?
<Jmanfoo> !info sphinx
<ubotu> Package sphinx does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Assid> !info sphinx2
<ubotu> Package sphinx2 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Assid> hrmm apparently only on gutsy
<Assid> or  compile it
<sanzanric> here's a question, when will google  start supporting Ubuntu, like firefox
<flaccid> !info sphinx2-bin
<ubotu> sphinx2-bin: speech recognition utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-2 (feisty), package size 138 kB, installed size 480 kB
<Assid> sanzanric: probably never
<Assid> there is no reason for it to do so
<Assid> sanzanric: besides. ubuntu isnt the only distro out there.. so they rather have a simple linux support
<Jmanfoo> ugh, if they do that then google will port their nasty little tools to linux too
<sanzanric> what if google desktop was included by default
<Assid> sanzanric: google.com/linux
<Jmanfoo> and then even us *nix users will have our entire lives documented in the database of TIC that is google
<Assid> sanzanric: you could get the deb repositories that would work for you atm
<Jmanfoo> alright, gotta work soon
<Jmanfoo> later folks
<sanzanric> i'm mean, like giving free money to Ubuntu
<sanzanric> not software support
<Assid> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free
<intelikey> idw you save and exit gedit ?     then you should now be able to issue this command, for an "all fixed" state.      sudo umount /dev/hdb1 && mount -a       and that assumes that you don't have anything like a gnome-terminal or file manager accessing the drive at the time. (if it gives errors that's probably why)
<Assid> hrmm.. probably never
<Assid> alrite bbl
<intelikey> and i'm gonna step out for a few,  back in ten.
<idw2> says only root can do it
<sanzanric> yet, firefox corp makes some 20mil a years from google alone
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Assid> through advertisements
<intelikey> sudo mount -a
<Assid> get kubuntu to bundle advertisements .. but then it could loose user loyalty
<Assid> sanzanric: they make money cause firefox default page is google
<raylu> no, it *WILL* lose user loyalty
<raylu> kubuntu doesn't need ads.
<ardchoille> Assid: And very quickly. I hate ads and go out of my way to give my business to the competitors of the companies who's ads I see.
<sanzanric> firefox doesn't have ads, the default search engine is google
<raylu> there are plenty of alternatives to ubuntu. worse than user loyalty, it will loser developer loyalty
<Assid> ardchoille: i had satellite provider that used to add more logos on the damn screen.. ended up throwing it out.. lost some money cause of that
<Assid> alrite brb
<Assid> need to head for shower
<idw2> now what?
<raylu> idw2, ? what are you trying to do?
<Ch1ppy> hey, does anyone know a decent WYSIWYG editor?
<sanzanric> hey, Ch1ppy
<idw2>  i havent got a clue anymore.
<Ch1ppy> sanzanric: hello again :)
<flaccid> !info qanta
<sanzanric> for HTML?
<ubotu> Package qanta does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<NickPresta> !quanta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !info bluefish
<Ch1ppy> for HTML, sorry
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<Ch1ppy> IIRC it's Quanta Plus
<sanzanric> aptana
<flaccid> !find quanta
<ubotu> Found: quanta, quanta-data
<flaccid> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<Ch1ppy> or not :P
<NickPresta> sanzanric, aptana really isn't a WYSIWYG editor though
<flaccid> bluefish is promising
<sanzanric> Yes, bluefish is good
<flaccid> it depends what you looking for
<flaccid> actually i don't know if bluefish does wysiwyg
<NickPresta> of course, writing markup, styling and behavior by hand is best. =)
<Ch1ppy> I'm gonna be using it for doing rough layout work
<flaccid> http://w3.org is where you really want to start
<Ch1ppy> so pretty much anything will do
<Ch1ppy> won't actually be used for anything other than documentation :P
<Ch1ppy> and even then, only two people (including myself) will ever see it
<sanzanric> Aptana is very nice if you like eclipse, i think its great
<sanzanric> screem
<sanzanric> scream
<magicalmoose> Hey, I need help with my sound card working with kubuntu. I'm using kde. Anyone that can help me, talk to me please
<intelikey> what did i miss here      -:- SignOff idw2: #kubuntu ("going to find help that works"    ???
<Ch1ppy> rofl
<flaccid> !info screem
<ubotu> screem: A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-4ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2073 kB, installed size 7700 kB
<flaccid> yeah thats the otehr one there
<flaccid> idw2 had root problems
<intelikey> what the poor guy didn't know he had fixed it ???
<intelikey> flaccid no he had a mount problem
<intelikey> i talked him all the way through it.
<flaccid> [16:45]  <idw2> says only root can do it
<flaccid> and that
<intelikey> and just below that... <intelikey> sudo mount -a
<magicalmoose> Can anyone help me with my sound card working with kubuntu?
<intelikey> then the    "now what"  and he left with that quit message
<flaccid> you get that...
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<flaccid> the problem being we are human
<intelikey> yeah.    well he'll figure it out.
<intelikey> magicalmoose didn't you and i go over that eariler and i was useless to you ?
<intelikey> if not i'll do that now...  :)
<magicalmoose> no, that was about root passwords
<intelikey> JohanSalim:  ok what is the sound issue.   have you tried the trubble shooting wiki ?
<intelikey> !sound | magicalmoose
<ubotu> magicalmoose: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> that first was for magicalmoose
<intelikey> i don't know how that nick completion happened.
<intelikey> magicalmoose  repost.    ok what is the sound issue.   have you tried the trubble shooting wiki ?
<magicalmoose> intelikey im going to do that right now, thanks
<intelikey> k let me know how it turns out.
<el_isma> How do I completely remove all iptables rules?
<magicalmoose> okay
<intelikey> sudo iptables -F
<intelikey> i think
<intelikey> you can check the man page on it
<intelikey> el_isma man iptables    i think it's  -F
<el_isma> jhutchins, intelikey: I got the bridge to work! the "ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted" got away after I grabbed Guarddog (a gui for iptables, i think) and told it to disable the firewall.
<intelikey> flush all rules.
<intelikey> el_isma yes guarddog is a frontend to iptables.
<intelikey> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<el_isma> intelikey: tried that, and -X, either I'm wrong in respect as what Guarddog is doing (ie: killing something else besides iptables?) or Guarddog is doing something different
<sanzanric> bye
<intelikey> el_isma venella   iptables    should show what is set
<intelikey> may need root
<el_isma> intelikey: venella?
<intelikey> no flavouring added
<el_isma> intelikey: vanilla!
<NickPresta> el_isma, vanilla
<el_isma> intelikey: iptables -L , in any case. Shows all empty (but it's lying! I'm sure of it!)
<intelikey> i don't tell you how to spell your name, do dont tell me....
<intelikey> el_isma no.   this is not windows.   it lies to you.   linux isn't bad to do that.
<el_isma> intelikey: Ok. So, what does Guarddog do that iptables -F doesn't?
<NickPresta> when putting in duplicate entries into your input chain, does iptables sort that out? what about domain name? will iptables resolve that?
<intelikey> it may setup ipforwarding ?   idk.
<intelikey> dnsmasq ?
<intelikey> idk.
<el_isma> what's idk?
<intelikey> i'm still networking illiterate
<intelikey> idk=i don't know
<el_isma> ok
<intelikey> and some of you think "spelling illiterate too"
<intelikey> it's not that i can't spell    it's just that the rest of you cant read what i spell...
<el_isma> sit? :P
<intelikey> lol  yeah  sit too
<kazuma_> hi
<intelikey> kazuma_
<kazuma_> how do i kill a process? xD
<intelikey> kill the process id   or killall the process name
<kazuma_> my firefox doesn't respond and i want to finish it :P
<el_isma> kazuma_: if it's in a gui, ctrl-alt-esc and click on it
<kazuma_> thanks
<el_isma> kazuma_: process manager could do it too
<intelikey> you can use the command line or the pointy clicky thingy     alt+esc   i think
<el_isma> (sometimes, ctrl-alt-esc doesn't completly kill a program)
<intelikey> or   ctrl+alt+esc
<kazuma_> thanks
<el_isma> ctrl+esc
<intelikey> but   alt+esc  should open ksysguard   no?
<el_isma> ctrl+esc, intelikey
<intelikey> oh ctrl    my bad
<el_isma> I really like htop for managing processes from the console
<el_isma> do you know htop, intelikey?
<intelikey> heh.    i could start a gui and install kde and check before i type but i'm too lazy
<kazuma_> thanks friends
<kazuma_> it worked!!
<intelikey> el_isma no
<el_isma> kazuma_: :)
<intelikey> kazuma_ welcome
<el_isma> intelikey: try it, you might like it :)
<intelikey> !info htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Ch1ppy> it's basically an easier to use top
* intelikey doubts it.   i like ps and kill 
<el_isma> with pretty colours and all :P
<kazuma_> anyone here uses beryl? :P
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<el_isma> kazuma_: does "I ran it for 5 min" count?
<intelikey> help is in                      ^
<ardchoille> el_isma: lol
<kazuma_> xD
<kazuma_> hahah well, i guess you don't use it a lot
<kazuma_> i have a problem with a plugin :P
<intelikey> he uses it a lot more than me.
<el_isma> kazuma_: tell me, maybe I'll be able to help you
<kazuma_> well it's the plugin called screensaver
<kazuma_> :P
<el_isma> the flying windows one, yes
<kazuma_> flying windows one? =O
<Ch1ppy> hm, I want to turn down my mouse sensitivity, any tips?
<intelikey> Ch1ppy kcontrol
<el_isma> Ch1ppy: dig in the misteries of Xorg.conf?
<kazuma_> well i have one that makes the screensavers like background
<el_isma> kazuma_: there are two modes, the dancing cube and the flying windows
<el_isma> kazuma_: afaik
<intelikey> well you could set it in xorg  but kcontrol  is easier
<kazuma_> aaa sorry
<kazuma_> it's one called
<kazuma_> something with wrap
<Ch1ppy> intelikey: kcontrol only have acceleration, and that's cranked down
<kazuma_> xd
<kazuma_> wraper or something like that
<Ch1ppy> el_isma: I don't remember seeing sensitivity stuff in xorg.conf, let me look again
<kazuma_> that makes the screensavers look like background?
<intelikey> Ch1ppy it used to have...    sorry then.
<el_isma> intelikey: I kinda lost hope any k* touching my xorg.conf. Everytime I did, it broke something
<OutsiderNZ> could someone please help me install spca5xx
<el_isma> Ch1ppy: probably in some option in the mouse section
<Ch1ppy> intelikey: there's nothing other than acceleration though, which is stupid as hell :S
<el_isma> kazuma_: Um, don't know about that one
<intelikey> el_isma but kcontrol doesn't use xorg to control the mouse      or at least didn't
<Ch1ppy> it doesn't
<el_isma> ok. Didn't know that
<kazuma_> xD
<Ch1ppy> el_isma: there's nothing there
<kazuma_> thanks friend
<intelikey> i mean xoeg.conf    you both know that
<el_isma> All I know is that changing resolution using the kde gui is suicidal for my xorg.conf
<kazuma_> what is better, beryl or that compiz thing =o
<intelikey> yes the does and it can break things
<Ch1ppy> el_isma: kcontrol won't let me change mine, but that's my own fault :P
<Ch1ppy> kazuma_: they're one and the same now :P
<el_isma> Ch1ppy: one of my pcs lets me change it, and when you do, you realize that was a mistake
<Ch1ppy> el_isma: heh
<kazuma_> =o
<kazuma_> i'm really new my friends :P
<el_isma> kazuma_: Beryl was a fork of Compiz (beryl derived from Compiz). Now they got together again and they're called Compiz Fusion
<OutsiderNZ> could someone please help me install spca5xx driver?
<kazuma_> but you know, i feel my computer allready functional xD
<intelikey> Ch1ppy well at anyrate there should be good documentation on the web about configuring the mouse sensitivity in xorg.conf   or xfree86.conf    should be the same.
<Ch1ppy> ah, okay
<kazuma_> anything you recommend me to do with kubuntu? :P
<Ch1ppy> thanks
<kazuma_> something cool?
<kazuma_> i installed the yukuake or something like that, it's owesome
<intelikey> Ch1ppy that's about all i can do for you,  maybe poing you to    ##linux   and  #xorg   channels here.
<el_isma> kazuma_: use it :)
<el_isma> kazuma_: I really like yakuake too
<intelikey> i did adjust the mouse back in slackware 4  but that's been a while and i don't think i could remember how if i really tried
<kazuma_> yeah you save time
<kazuma_> and easy to do things
<kazuma_> kubuntu it's making me lazy hahaha :P
<Ch1ppy> figured out my problem
<Ch1ppy> the default config has accel at 2x and pointer accel at 2px
* intelikey hopes he doesn't say admin mode
<Ch1ppy> with 800dpi, that is far too high
<Ch1ppy> accel down to 1x is too high too
<kazuma_> friends can i install compiz fusion?
<Ch1ppy> but "Pointer threshold", whatever the heck that is, controls it much better, and a value of 0px is exactly what I want
<intelikey> Ch1ppy you know you have to restart x for thing in xorg.conf to be applied...
<Assid> damn
<Assid> konqueror is acting like IE now
<spawn57> did they change the way the [homes]  works on samba?
<intelikey> kazuma_ Y sure.    but don't ask me to help you.
<kazuma_> hhaha
<kazuma_> ok let me check in the net:P
<kazuma_> i can help anyone with usb modems that's my thing hahahah xD!!!
<intelikey> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> again the help is in  #ubuntu-effects
<kazuma_> thanks intelikey
<Ch1ppy> intelikey: didn't get to xorg
<Ch1ppy> intelikey: used kcontrol
<intelikey> Ch1ppy :)
<intelikey> lol
<Ch1ppy> :)
<intelikey> ok.
<Ch1ppy> now, does anyone have a good window decoration that they recommend?
<kazuma_> so i have to uninstall beryl ?:P
<intelikey> imagine that
<kazuma_> yeah that's another one
<kazuma_> where do i get window decoration xD
<intelikey> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<el_isma> kazuma_: you have both installed
<el_isma> you can* have both installed
<AhDiCt3D> Whats the libdecss thing called in repos?
<AhDiCt3D> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kazuma_> yeah?
<kazuma_> owesome
<intelikey> "libdvdcss2"
<kazuma_> thanks friends!
<AhDiCt3D> i cant find libdvdcss2 in repos...i have universe enabled too
<kazuma_> can i add you like friends? xD
<intelikey> reak the link
<intelikey> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<intelikey> can't beleave it's this late.  sun's already up
<el_isma> intelikey: Close the blinds and go on like nothing happened
<intelikey> lol   (:
<el_isma> It's quiet today, no?
<el_isma> must be a sunday or something :P
<el_isma> well, monday at this hour
<Mo0oSaH> I'm bored...
<intelikey> " [ 2b -o !2b ]  " *shakespear*        improvement on stdin's post eariler
* intelikey waits to see if anyone speeks geek
<el_isma> bash != geek
<NickPresta> gah. I love to tinker but sometimes I should just leave well enough alone =(
<intelikey> no    bash = bloat     sh = geek
<intelikey> :)
<NickPresta> zsh = geek ;)
<intelikey> indeed
<intelikey> kcsh too
<NickPresta> anyways, I was playing around with iptables and just set a bunch of stuff to drop bots that try to exploit my webserver. I did something that ultimately would not allow any outgoing connections
<NickPresta> I had to remove --purge iptables and then restart just so I could get online.
<el_isma> NickPresta: iptables -F ?
<intelikey> and you gotta love the old     "there are 10 kinds of people in the world, those that understand binarry and those that don't"
<NickPresta> I tried -Z INPUT/OUTPUT, -F INPUT/OUTPUT to no avail
<NickPresta> (yes, I iptables-save afterwards)
<OutsiderNZ> could someone please help me get my usb webcam working on kubuntu?
<NickPresta> at any rate, I'm going to install iptables (which should have a fresh ruleset, right?) and see if everything is fine now.
<intelikey> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<OutsiderNZ> tried that
<OutsiderNZ> didn't work
<OutsiderNZ> lots of errors
<el_isma> NickPresta: How can it be that iptables is above root? :S
<NickPresta> el_isma, what do you mean?
<el_isma> NickPresta: That you can't delete the rules without wiping it out entirely
<intelikey> iptables support is in the kernel.  if that's what you are asking
<intelikey> to remove iptables support you have to remove the kernel.
<el_isma> intelikey: no. I'm saying that NickPresta had to remove iptables so that it would clean the rules
<el_isma> intelikey: iptables support != iptables. no?
<NickPresta> intelikey, I just wanted to remove the rules to get a "vanilla" iptables
<raylu> er...clearing iptables rules and removing the whole thing are vastly different
<raylu> on the other hand, to remove it, you'd only need to recompile the kernel
<el_isma> raylu: how do you completly clean iptables?
<intelikey> el_isma correct  but uninstalling "iptables"  will not flush the rules
<raylu> i have no idea :P
* el_isma hates iptables
<NickPresta> intelikey, well, I don't know what I did since I can now connect fine.
<raylu> i think it's iptables -F
<NickPresta> raylu, I tried that, and it didn't work, in my case.
<raylu> what did it do?
<NickPresta> I had ~1100 rules in the INPUT chain
<NickPresta> raylu, it wiped the chain of all rules but I could not connect still.
<raylu> oh; that just means the problem isn't there
<intelikey> doesn't matter how many    (well there is a limit but)
<NickPresta> raylu, okay. I just inserted about 1100 rules. I'm going to iptables-save and see if I am fine
<NickPresta> wish me luck
<el_isma> raylu: do you know guarddog?
<raylu> gl :P g'night
<NickPresta> heh. I'm here!
<raylu> i've used guarddog; i didn't like it
<raylu> firewalls seem like a band-aid solution to me
<raylu> especially when i have full control over my services
<el_isma> raylu: I disabled the firewall using guarddog. Somehow, it is different from doing iptables -F or -X . Do you know what's the difference?
<ardchoille> raylu: A fresh install needs no firewall anyway
<raylu> no, sorry el_isma
<intelikey> raylu but it depends on how you set the thing up   if you want to server public web pages/email/ftp you kinda need some filtering.
<intelikey> but i agree with the "desktop" idea of "what firewall"
<magicalmoose> I finally got my soundcard to work :D
* intelikey puts hat back on head and stops talking through it...
<magicalmoose> I'm so happy.
<intelikey> magicalmoose good on ya mate
<magicalmoose> It was so simple, I was reading about alsamixer, only to find out that the alsamixer program is actually muted by default
<magicalmoose> So it was really simple, I just needed to look harder.
<intelikey> i told you do run it in a console   didn't i and check that ?
<el_isma> magicalmoose: that seems like a very dumb default :S
<intelikey> wasn't that you ?
<intelikey> el_isma better than a 100% all dials default   no?
<magicalmoose> yeah, it is. but it said it in the wiki about it, and it was right,
<dexter_> magicalmoose
<magicalmoose> yes?
<dexter_> can i ask something
<magicalmoose> sure
<magicalmoose> what?
<dexter_> iam using kubuntu ver 7. something
<intelikey> 4
<magicalmoose> fiesty fawn, yes?
<dexter_> i lost my konqueror how do i get back the konqueror
<intelikey> lost ?      kmenu > network > konq*   ?   not there ?
<c1|freaky> 04
<c1|freaky> im on gutsy almost no new packagessince a few days
<intelikey> c1|freaky the fourth month is the fourth month whether you say 04 or 4
<Karti> Hi all, any ideas why my Konqueror explorer always stalls on my home folder?
<magicalmoose> it really should be there. But I suppose you should download it from somewhere else, dexter.
<c1|freaky> intelikey: the versions called 7.04 not 7.4
<intelikey> c1|freaky ah yes there wont be sense the freeze until th ebeta release
<intelikey> c1|freaky it's  yeah.month
<magicalmoose> dexter: try downloading it online elsewhere?
<c1|freaky> i know was just telling
<dexter_> thanks i will try
<intelikey> the reason they use the zero is to keep people that are to lazy to read the home page from thinking that 5.4 is later than 5.10    ;/
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> yo
<intelikey> they should make a new james bond movie   this is  007 after all
<intelikey> ok my other self takes over now.    gooday guys
<el_isma> It seems ubuntu will delay Xorg7.3 till Gutsy+1
<c1|freaky> thats good else ati drivers break again
<el_isma> it ain't good! Xorg7.3 has (in theory) automatic hardware detection and true XRandr support
<slougi> and ati drivers are pretty borked in any case...
* el_isma begins considering jumping to Lenny
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone again!
<NickPresta> !hi | MilhousePunkRock
<ubotu> MilhousePunkRock: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<NickPresta> =)
<MilhousePunkRock> I finally installed Kubuntu on my desktop too yesterday, I made a backup of ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/ and ~/.kde/share/config/kmailrc in order to be able to keep my mails
<MilhousePunkRock> Now I copied that back, buy KMail complains it can't create the folder ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail due to some permission problems... Any ideas how to fix that (probably chown or so), already tried that in Konqueror, that did not help...
<NickPresta> I should be getting to sleep. 4:15am is just past my bedtime. Goodnight #kubuntu
<el_isma> bye, NickPresta
* NickPresta tips hat
<ardchoille> nn NickPresta
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: BTW, Amarok 1.4.7 also runs fine on Feisty here...
<Riddell> MilhousePunkRock: great
<mecannotread> guys do someone a better prgram then  gdesklets
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: There must have been some issues though, it received a small update already, huh?
<MilhousePunkRock> mecannotread: Like Superkaramba?
<mecannotread> yes
<joseph111> hi all
<mecannotread> milhouse : yes
<joseph111> i have samba installed and need to share a folder with windows how do i do it?
<MilhousePunkRock> mecannotread: It's mil<tab-key> for my complete name, that would be highlighted then... I have never tried that though. If you can still wait a few month, there is Plasma in KDE4, which does the same IIRC...
<franko34> hi
<franko34> I have a problem with "make modules modules_install", it returns some errors I can't find anything on them. error is here:        http://pastebin.com/m392aae1f
<kazuma_> kalarm can reproduce mp3? xD
<kazuma_> or is any way to do that xD
<mecannotread> MilhousePunkRock,: yes its work thanks for the trick
<mecannotread> MilhousePunkRock,  but do you know a better program then gdesklets
<MilhousePunkRock> mecannotread: Did you look at superkaramba?
<MilhousePunkRock> mecannotread: You are looking what is called "widgets" (is it called like that anyway?) in MacOS, right?
<mecannotread> MilhousePunkRock, ooh sorry thanks...
<mecannotread> MilhousePunkRock,  yes i was seaching for widget in the hope there were better program
<MilhousePunkRock> mecannotread: I have never used any of those, so I don't really know. I only know there is SuperKaramba. You should look if that is what you want...
<mecannotread> MilhousePunkRock,  ok thanks for the info  i have to check it out
<joseph111> i have samba but when i try to access a shared folder from windows, it asks for a password and account
<joseph111> can someone help me
<linopil> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linopil> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<roni_> help me  for install printer
<roni_> help
<MilhousePunkRock> roni_: You would have to be a little more descriptive to receive help
<MilhousePunkRock> Is it possible to have the simple clock in kicker with the same glossy overlay background kubuntu's kicker has by default?
<ardchoille> MilhousePunkRock: I think so, but you may need to restart kicker for the clock to match
<MilhousePunkRock> ardchoille: That might explain why it would not work yet, thanks
<swiftnomad> !Hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swiftnomad> I'm having some trouble with compiz-fusion
<MilhousePunkRock> swiftnomad: #ubuntu-effects
<ardchoille> MilhousePunkRock: You can restart kicker with: cdop kicker default restart
<ardchoille> MilhousePunkRock: dcop I meant
<MilhousePunkRock> ardchoille: dcop, huh?
<ardchoille> MilhousePunkRock: You can restart kicker with: cdop kicker default restart
<ardchoille> but it's dcop, not cdop
<MilhousePunkRock> ardchoille: Great, there goes the clock without background! Thanks!
<root> please someone help me with a network problem
<ardchoille> MilhousePunkRock: you're welcome :)
<joseph111> can someone help me with samba
<joseph111> i have a big problem
<joseph111> anyone there?
<joseph111> i need help with samba
<ardchoille> There are lots of folks here, but not any that know samba or they may not be lookign at their screen
<joseph111> anyone
<MilhousePunkRock> NFS >> SMB ;)
<kgx> !mp3
<kgx> hey...what's the quickest way of converting wav to mp3?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MilhousePunkRock> kgx: KAudioCreator might be what you are looking for
<MilhousePunkRock> !info kaudiocreator | kgx
<ubotu> kgx: kaudiocreator: CD ripper and audio encoder frontend for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 907 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<ardchoille> kgx: there's an app called grip that can do that iirc. it normally rips a music cd to wav's and then converts to mp3
<kgx> thanks
<ardchoille> kgx: never mind, see what MilhousePunkRock posted, grip is a gnome app.
<deville> elo
<deville> hehehe
<deville> umm..
<deville> may i ask somthing?
<deville> can anyone teach me how to connect to DAL net??
<esra_> hey i'm esin
<deville> hi im jesar
<deville> :P
<deville> :)
<SlimeyPe1e>  /connect <server address>
<esra_> wat'sup?
<deville> nothin' much
<deville> hw bout u?
<esra_> same
<deville> a..
<deville> asl pls?
<deville> i suppose ur a gurl..am i ryt? :P
<esra_> yep u re ryt
<esra_> :)
<deville> asl pls?
<deville> :D
<esra_> i m a gril
<esra_> girl
<esra_> :)
<deville> age/sex/lodation?
<deville> hehe
<esra_> 18
<esra_> girl
<esra_> from turkey
<esra_> u?
<deville> 22 boi philippines
<esra_> name?
<deville> gax
<OutsiderNZ> hi
<chx> hi. I have a Panasonic Y5. if I boot into init=/bin/bash , then both s2ram (with -f -a 1) and hibernate works fine. If I boot into recovery mode , both just hangs. Where should I start eliminating? For example, how can I stop this or that kernel module from loading?
<esra_> nice to meet u gax!
<OutsiderNZ> looking for WaaWaa
<esra_> :)
<deville> nice to meet you too esin! :D
<esra_> thnksss
<esra_> :)
<esra_> gax
<OutsiderNZ> Looking for WaaWaa
<deville> so..
<deville> umm..
<deville> studyng?
<esra_> yep
<esra_> u?
<OutsiderNZ> Looking for Guy who helped me earlier
<deville> nope
<esra_> workin?
<deville> up
<deville> yup
<esra_> ok
<esra_> good
<deville> i graduated 2 years ago
<esra_> wat s ur job now?
<deville> im a PHP programmer
<deville> hehehe
<esra_> ok
<esra_> good
<esra_> do u have msn adress?
<richi_> Hi. I'm pretty sure this is one of the most asked questions, but how can I get the bloody ATI direct rendering in Kubuntu Feisty?
<richi_> I achieved to make it work, but it faded away, and now I'm pretty lost.
<richi_> And that
<richi_> was a few months ago.
<ardchoille> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<esra_> gax
<richi_> Thanks, ardchoille & ubotu :)
<esra_> r u there?
<deville> yup
<deville> im a PHP programmer
<deville> hehehe
<deville> i replied a while ago
<deville> hehe
<esra_> i ve asked whether u have a msn adress or not
<esra_> :)
<deville> aw..
<deville> sorry
<ardchoille> esra_: This is the kubuntu support channel. Do you have a kubuntu question?
<deville> no..i dnt hav
<deville> but i have a YM account
<deville> hehehe
<richi_> Open the restricted drivers manager included in 7.04 "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager" and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver". where is that for Kubuntu??
<ardchoille> richi_: No, that manager is a gnome app.
<richi_> I see
<richi_> How can I configure the ATI driver from KDE?
<ardchoille> richi_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<richi_> Thats the web I'm surfing.
<deville> esra..?
<richi_> Oh, sorry
<richi_> I missed the paragraph --Note: If you use Kubuntu then follow the instructions for 6.10 (Edgy)--
<richi_> xD
<fearl> richi_: That experience will be much better when they release 7.10 (gutsy)
<Kennnn> HI, ive done a fresh install of Kubuntu feisty 7.04, and i cannot get any sound from my creative audigy platnium soundcard. counld anyone help please?
<richi_> Nice to know that. But I hope I can get it running before that.
<richi_> :P
<esra_> esra is my sister's name gax
<deville> aw..sori
<deville> hehehe
<esra_> not matter
<esra_> gax
<esra_> hehehhehe
<deville> so..
<deville> wat r u doin now?
<deville> i min..r u bc?
<esra_> nop
<maverick_> i guess esra is an arabic name...
<esra_> yep
<esra_> im a mslim
<deville> a..
<deville> nice
<deville> so..wat does ur name mean?
<esra_> esin or esra?
<deville> esin
<esra_> inspriation
<esra_> it means
<deville> a..
<esra_> so
<deville> & esra?
<esra_> i dont know
<esra_> becoz
<esra_> esra is arabic
<esra_> name
<Gwall> You have been promoted to Swindler. Your family provided you with a promotion money of $531,284
<esra_> my name is turkish
<deville> a..
<deville> hehehe
<deville> okies
<esra_> r u mslim
<esra_> or cristian
<esra_> ?
<deville> me..
<deville> catholic
<deville> umm..christian catholic, to be specific
<deville> hehehe
<esra_> well
<esra_> good
<esra_> :)
<CJari> hi
<deville> so..how's life der in turkey?
<deville> hi CJari
<esra_> oohh sper
<deville> age/sex/location/
<CJari> I was wondering how to reset the settings of KNetwork manager? because I cant figure why the wireless doesnt work anymore
<esra_> turker is perfect country
<Maxdamantus> deville, 18 *wink wink*/yes please/your house?
<ardchoille> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<esra_> gax
<ubuntu_> how can i acces my harddrive when i am in a live session with kubuntu, i dont want to instal kubuntu yet but i want to read some files from my disk, like music and documents in live mode, can someone tell me how i get this done?
(deville/#kubuntu) nice
(deville/#kubuntu) umm..
(deville/#kubuntu) wat makes it perfect
<SlimeyPe1e> ubuntu_: look into the "mount" command
<ubuntu_> i can see the disk in the configurations tab but it say's disabled and it say's: this filesystem is curantly unabailable on the running kernel
<esra_> clima
<esra_> and nice place
<Gwall> Success, you bought 396 bullets for $ 189,200
<SlimeyPe1e> ubuntu_: you'll need to load the module for your filesystem then, if it's available on the livecd (it might not be)
<CJari> hi, again
<ubuntu_> from where do i have to load that?
<SlimeyPe1e> ubuntu_: you need to use "modprobe" to load it.
<deville> a...nice
<Gwall> heist ?
<CJari> anyone, know how to reset knetwork manager settings? are the settings stored in some dir?
<MilhousePunkRock> CJari: Probably ~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc or similar
<Gwall> Pierce-Arrow 7W Sedan  	 0%  	$ 6,000  	 New York <-- heist pm me
<ubuntu_> i cant find modprobe in the applications, can i download it somewhere?
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu_: That a command that you run on the command line
<SlimeyPe1e> ubuntu_: use it from a terminal. "sudo modprobe <module name>"
<MilhousePunkRock> "That IS" even
<greenkobold> is there a command that shows my path to the kernel?
<CJari> MilhousePunkRock : thanks, that was the right location
<Maxdamantus>  <greenkobold> is there a command that shows my path to the kernel?
<Maxdamantus> The kernel will most likely be in /boot
<Maxdamantus> You could try: $ grep -E "kernel(.*)vmlinuz" | /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Maxdamantus> And look at the first line without a #
<Maxdamantus> It's probably listed in proc somewhere though.
<maverick_> .ogg files were playing fine..suddenly they don't play anymore...any ideas ?!!
<maverick_> i have all the codecs packages installed....i.e: gstreamer...etc
<yellow_chicken> how to install kde start up manager instead of using the gnome-login manager?
<Assid> yellow_chicken: apt-get install kdm
<yellow_chicken> thanks i am installing
<alyssa_> evening kubuntu peeples
<Assid> no no..
<SlimeyPe1e> g'dafternoon
<alyssa_> still trying to make a mwave modem work in my lappy 9000 supercomputer
<Assid> supercomputer ?
<alyssa_> sarchasm its a thinkpad 770
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> was wondering if you arleady got your hands on the quantum mechanics super computer or something
<yellow_chicken> i just install kdm, i like that swirly back ground, where's it located?
<alyssa_> debian default I think
<Assid> does a yellow chicken lay a yellow egg ?
<yellow_chicken> alyssa_: yes, but where is it?
<alyssa_> uno momento
<greenkobold> is this my kernel?: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic
<Assid> i think /usr/share/backgrounds
<Assid> or something
<yellow_chicken> Assid: i don't know, i never lay one before. but i certainly got laid many times =)
<Assid> by hen ?
<Assid> roosters?
<Assid> k
* Assid runs off to the bank
<muimota> hello
<muimota> just trying my new kubuntu distro
<joseph111> are there widgets for ubuntu feisty?
<muimota> works great!
<alyssa_> right click the desktop, configure desktop,, change the picture to debian desktop
<yellow_chicken> Assid: no, it's not at file:///usr/share/backgrounds/
<alyssa_> apply ok
<Assid> yellow_chicken: thats what i said
<yellow_chicken> Assid: no, it's not at file:///usr/share/backgrounds/
<alyssa_> or did he want instructions how to put it up
<Assid> okay then i dont know
<joseph111> are there widgetsfor ubuntu feisty?
<_4strO> yop yop
<joseph111> how do i get them
<Assid> !karamba | joseph111
<ubotu> joseph111: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<joseph111> thanx
<joseph111> so i sudo apt-get install karamba
<alyssa_> its located at /usr/share/wallpapers/debian-kde_default.png
<Assid> damit
<Assid> i was right
<alyssa_> whats this beryl I keep hearing about
<Assid> it was /usr/share/wallpapers
<Assid> alyssa_: compiz-fusion .. use that instead..
<Assid> !cf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assid> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assid> stupid bot
<joseph111> how do i use karamba
<alyssa_> I saw the fun thumbnails desktop on osx and want something like that
<Assid> alyssa_: #ubuntu-effects
<Assid> its part of the topic
<alyssa_> thankie
<Assid> joseph111: apt-get install superkaramba
<Assid> or something
<Assid> okay .. im outta here
<alyssa_> assid sent me to a room by myself
<alyssa_> I see he loves me
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> wanted you all to myself
<alyssa_> :P
<Assid> and that room is full
<Assid> 71 people there
<alyssa_> guess it'd help if I could spell
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> double click on it
<alyssa_> nope, I typed in effeccs
<alyssa_> der dee der
<use-> hello im trying to make the internet work on kubuntu but cant seem to figure out how my connection req a username and a pass to connect how can make it work
<joseph111> im using superkaramba  i clicked install but it only puts a check next to wat i install???how do i actually install it
<MilhousePunkRock> use-: Like dial-up/PPPoE?
<use-> yes pppoe
<Lunis> anyone know of any problems with the kde-latest and amarok-latest repos for feisty? i'm getting a 404 with aptitude, but I can browse the repo with firefox no problem
<use-> i tried rp-pppoe
<use-> didnnt work
<MilhousePunkRock> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<MilhousePunkRock> use-: That might help
<use-> okay thanx :)
* paulatreides is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<greenkobold> does anyone know what is this error in using bootcdmkinitrd : http://paste.milk-it.net/570
<greenkobold> i simply dont have a clue, but i am a newbie anyway
<slougi> greenkobold: what are you trying to do?
<richi_> wowow,  what a split!!!!
<vistakiller> try to remove it
<yeniklasorr> :D
<use-> how can i change the mac address?
<sxr> why bother to change it..?
<use-> cause my connection is setup on a mac address which is used by my pc
<use-> and i wanna setup the mac address to use the con on my laptop
<yeniklasorr> can you go this website www.yeniklasor.com
<fandeholly> hey, any ideas why a burned kubuntu dvd would not boot? dvd image md5 is ok, k3b is saying burn is ok and ubuntu livecd is booting well
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: hey, I've got a favor to ask of you.
<malqos> how can i instal new styles in amrok?
<malqos> i download them
<malqos> and have no idea what next
<malqos> because i  dont see them
<malqos> what can i do?
<richi_> Hi again. No way  with the wiki method: I'm still unable of turning on the ATI. I think the problem is that I installed previously the Mesa Driver, that still stands as the OpenGL renderer. How can I make a clean config. for my window system, and turn on the right drivers?
<nosrednaekim> richi_: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<aos101> @malqos: Does Settings -> Configure Amarok -> Appearance -> Install New Style do what you want?
<richi_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<richi_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<nosrednaekim> richi_: what di you select as your driver?
<nosrednaekim> fglrx?
<richi_> In what config file?
<richi_> Or during the wizard?
<nosrednaekim> in the wizARD
<richi_> Yes
<richi_> Let's restart x...
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> you know how?
<ilia> i just installed kubuntu 7.04... all the repositories are enabled, but apt-cache search flashplugin returns no results
<nosrednaekim> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<nosrednaekim> thats your package ^^
<nosrednaekim> ilia: you might have to do an "apt-get upgrade" first
<malqos> i dont see new styles when i clikc on instal new style
<ilia> nosrednaekim: did apt-get upgrade, have the multiverse repo, still no results
<richi_> !fglx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ilia> have done apt-get update too
<richi_> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aos101> @malqos:  You mean it doesn't show up after you've pointed it at the file you downloaded?
<nosrednaekim> try this command "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<nosrednaekim> !fglrx | richi_
<ubotu> richi_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ilia> nosrednaekim: tried that, won't install
<nosrednaekim> ilia: hmm.odd
<ilia> nosrednaekim: Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package
<richi_> Yes, I already tried that. And a few methods more.
<nosrednaekim> richi_: whats you video card?
<richi_> ATI 9550
<Opencan> Hello
<ilia> nosrednaekim: is it because i have restricted extras installed?
<nosrednaekim> ok... so did you try the resctricted-manager yet?
<nosrednaekim> ilia: no.
<richi_> That restricted manager is for gnome, ain't it?
<Opencan> How can I disable programs that starts automaticly with Kubuntu? (My Ark does, its disturbing)
<ubunturos> have you put it in .Autostart
<ubunturos> ?
<Opencan> No clue, I'll check, sec
<malqos> aos:yes
<malqos> i dont see it
<malqos> maybe its because i have amrok 1.4.5?
<ilia> what's the proposed updates repo?
<Opencan> Where is the .Autostart folder?
<ilia> proposed-updates ?
* Opencan noob
<ubunturos> Opencan: under you home directory inside .kde
<ubunturos> open a console
<ubunturos> Opencan: and type cd .kde
<aos101> @malqos: Hmm, I don't know then.  I'm running 1.4.5 also and I just managed to install a style from a  .tar.gz from kde-look.org and it worked fine.
<ubunturos> Opencan: and then type cd Auostart
<Opencan> Theres a file names .directory in it
<ubunturos> Opencan: well, it isn't there, so it probably has something to do with Ark configs
<ubunturos> Opencan: fire the app and find out its settings
<Opencan> OK, I'll try, thank you :)
<nosrednaekim> richi_: yeah restricted manager is for gnome, but it works... and its pretty eay
<malqos> aos101 and where you find them?
<malqos> on which location?
<aos101> From here: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0&xcontentmode=55  I installed the top one fine.
<Opencan> Everything in there is as defult. :S
<ubunturos> umm ... :-?
<greenkobold> reconstructor is not in standard apt repositories... strange
* Opencan will be right back
<ilia> so no ideas why flashplugin-nonfree can't be found?
<user19> wasabiii
<SlimeyPete> ilia: do you have universe/multiverse enabled?
<ilia> yes
<malqos> aos: ok thanks
<SlimeyPete> ilia: and you've updated your package list?
<ilia> SlimeyPete: yes
<malqos> and maybe you know how to load whole themes to my kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> ilia: hmm, not sure. I can see it just fine.
<otalivan> hi everybody
<otalivan> I am a first-time user on kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> hello
<otalivan> I would like to know how to install an application, in this case mozilla firefox
<otalivan> is this the most appropriate channel for this discussion?
<Bertram> Hello!
<pag> otalivan, open konsole and type: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: ok.. in linux you use a package manager which with one click you can install anything you want
<Bertram> I'm actually a first timer too.
<pag> otalivan, there's also a graphical way...
<pag> !software | otalivan
<ubotu> otalivan: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Bertram> I'd love to know wether Kubuntu uses GRUB or LILO.
<pag> Bertram, grub
<nosrednaekim> Bertram: GRUB
<Bertram> Thank you.
<otalivan> thank you for all the answers!
<otalivan> I already have downloaded the tar.gz firefox file from their website
<Bertram> Also another question: I currently have a borken elive linux distro on hda1
<Bertram> i'd like to replace that with kubuntu.
<otalivan> but I guess it won't be necessary
<Bertram> my question is, will kubuntu change grub so taht it'll work with kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: that is usually the hard way of doing it in Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Bertram: you mean with the other install?
<nosrednaekim> Bertram: o you already have kubuntu installed?
<Bertram> not yet installedd.
<pag> otalivan, it isn't.. you can of course use it, but it's not really reccomended.. try to use apt/adept as much as you van...
<otalivan> thank you!!
<Bertram> i'm considering installation, but am a noob with GRUB.
<otalivan> ok
<pag> s/van/can
<Bertram> so will kubuntu automatically set up GRUb to work?
<otalivan> where do I get a list of software I can install from the "sudo apt-get install" command?
<nosrednaekim> Bertram: don't worry, Brub will autodetect your partitions and add them to the menu.
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: in a package manager such as adept.
<Bertram> Even if there used to be the other distro?
<nosrednaekim> Bertram: yeah.
<Bertram> won't i have to do anything?
<slougi> nosrednaekim: where can I get Brub? ;-)
<pag> otalivan, use Adept - it's graphical, so it's easier to use.
<nosrednaekim> if everything works, no
<nosrednaekim> slougi: what?
<Bertram> than you for your help, i'll try installing now.
<Opencan> How can I install a l2tp internet connection in Kubuntu?
<slougi> nosrednaekim: was trying to be funny... you typoed Grub earlier
<pag> otalivan, but if you *want* to do it from the command line, then " apt-cache search somethingYouWant " works for that purpose
<mumificirani> guys, question 1 : where do I check the free space on my hda0 partition?
<nosrednaekim> oh :)
<nosrednaekim> slougi: I do that so much.........
<mumificirani> and 2: I installed yubuntu desktop on kubuntu, how do I remove it?
<nosrednaekim> mumificirani: "df"
<mumificirani> xubuntu*
<otalivan> I just tried to write "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox" in a console, but it replies that the package "mozilla-firefox" does not exist... any idea on how itshould be spelled??
<nosrednaekim> otalivan: try just plain "firefox"
<SlimeyPete> otalivan: do "apt-cache search firefox" and look through the list for the right package
<anryko> just firefox
<kondeDrakul> nosrednaekim ,hello ,i have 3 partition in linux ( swap & 2 ext3 ) 1 ext3 i called home ,do toy know what folder are there ?
<Bertram> One more thing: What is the deafult root passwd?
<nosrednaekim> kondeDrakul: eh? what folders?
<mumificirani> oh, and what is the package to get Java for the browsers?
<nosrednaekim> Bertram: there is none... root login is disabled
<Bertram> ouch.
<nosrednaekim> !java | mumificirani
<ubotu> mumificirani: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Bertram> But you do have some in the installed version, do you?
<nosrednaekim> Bertram: you can enable it very easily, yes
<mumificirani> kk thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> but everything in kubuntu is by default done with sudo
<Bertram> only in the installed one?
<nosrednaekim> you can do it in the liveCD too...
<wckdkl0wn> what would i use in kubuntu to scan ports on a remote ip?
<Bertram> yes i know, i'm just used to it.
<mumificirani> oh, how do I enable all the repositories on kubuntu
<mumificirani> :\
<nosrednaekim> wckdkl0wn: nmap
<nosrednaekim> mumificirani: use adept-> adept manager repositories
<nosrednaekim> *manage
<mumificirani> kk
<nosrednaekim> bye all!
<otalivan> hmmm
<otalivan> I still can't find the package for mozilla firefox
<otalivan> just typed apt-cache search mozilla, apt-cache search firefox, and it has found nothing of relevance...
<pag> otalivan, try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<wckdkl0wn> what about a gui port scanner?
<aos101> otalivan: You could just try searching for firefox in Add/Remove Programs?
<Bertram> okay i'm off to install now.
<nitesh_> hello everybody
<martijn81> otalivan: you probably need to enable the universe repositories
<nitesh_> never tried IRC earlier
<mumificirani> how di I enable those :\
<mumificirani> I got the same problem
<mumificirani> I know it has something to do with sources.list
<pag> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pag> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<otalivan> asd
<pag> but iirc firefox *should* be in main, so I can't see why Universe should be enabled
<martijn81> otalivan: mumificirani: see those two lines pag gave you
<martijn81> pag: apt-cache policy firefox shows so yes, main
<wckdkl0wn> 113/tcp closed auth... thats what port scan showed on the remote system.. is that something to worry about?
<pag> martijn81, yup. checked that from the bot afterwards :)
<otalivan> just typed apt-cache search mozilla, apt-cache search firefox, and it has found nothing of relevance...
<otalivan> I'm going through the comunity ubuntu documentation anyway
<pag> otalivan, ok.. try to enable all repos, as told in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> 113/tcp closed auth... thats what port scan showed on the remote system.. is that something to worry about?
<pag> !repeat | wckdkl0wn
<ubotu> wckdkl0wn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<martijn81> anyone with a linksys wrt54g here?
<ilia> update about the flashplugin-nonfree unavailable issue
<Bertram> I have a little problem with the installation.
<ilia> it looks like i have the x86_64 kernel even tho i installed kubuntu i386
<Bertram> It's telling me that i have no root filesystem, though i surely have picked one
<Bertram> do i have to reformat it manually?
<Bertram> Does anybody ahve a hint for me?
<greenkobold> have anyone succesfully used bootcdwrite with kubuntu?
<otalivan> well I'm now running the command "sudo apt-get update"
<otalivan> ok, it looks like "sudo apt-get update" solved the problem!!
<otalivan> many thanks!!
<utnubuk> Hi guys. I'm wondering what program I can use to send a desktop message to my children upstairs. I mean trough the local network, not trough the www. Is there something like this?
<afaith> hello there you Kubuntu users ... any amaroK fans/users logged on now ?
<pag> afaith, probably... ask the question and find out? :)
<jimmacdonald> I have an interesting problem, when ever I leave my laptop on for a long time on battery. rather than shutting down I get errors for ACPI and USB... any ideas?
<utnubuk> Because tunneling a txt.file trough fish is a bit over the top, don't you think? We could use Kopete, but I always feel somehow using a commericial web server to tell the children that dinner is ready
<pag> utnubuk, Jabber is Free and Kopete supports it just fine ;)
<pag> afaith, but in case you're just doing a survey: I use Amarok all the time, and I simply love it :)
<utnubuk> But does Jabber work on the LAN, or does it also go trough the www?
<afaith> pag: it's not a problem. i've discovered a bug in amaroK 1.4.6 and i want someone willing to help, to confirm it
<afaith> pag: have you got amaroK 1.4.7 installed?
<jimmacdonald> you could do a Shutdown -k
<pag> utnubuk, I think it can be configured to use LAN - I'm not sure...
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<pag> afaith, .7 = newest? then yes
<jimmacdonald> that will send a shutdown message of your choosing and disable future logins until you stop it.
<utnubuk> OK pag, I'll find out, thanks.
<afaith> pag: yes!
<afaith> BluesKaj: hello there!
<afaith> pag: check this out : http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149004
<BluesKaj> hi afaith
<jimmacdonald> utnubuk: do a man on Shutdown
<afaith> anyone else interested to help amaroK, please, check this bug out : http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149004
<utnubuk> OK
<utnubuk> jimmacdonald, I think you tripped the line:-) I'm the one who was looking for a small, LAN desktop messaging thingy. Got no problems with shutdown:-))
<jimmacdonald> utnubuk: I understand that... if you do a shutdown -k that might be the functionality your looking for to message all machines on the network... assume they are clients of the machine your on.
<squashball> utnubuk: maybe he meant "shutdown" == "kids! diner is ready" ;-)
<jimmacdonald> utnubuk: Shutdown -k gives you the option to send a system wide message, disable logins but not actually shut the system down.
<utnubuk> Ah I see. No they're not clients. We're just 4 desktop behind a router.
<jimmacdonald> all Ubuntu?
<utnubuk> yes, kubuntu
<martijn81> afaith: always willing to help out, but that one is marked as fixed
<jimmacdonald> interesting....... everyone familiar with a command prompt, enough to keep one open all the time?
<utnubuk> well, yes. we're not comman line freaks, but aren't scared of it either.
* jimmacdonald is a command line freak.
<utnubuk> hehe
<afaith> martijn81: it's marked as fixed because a person advised me to upgrade to 1.4.7 and i can't really do that now. that is why i'm asking you kubuntu users, that i supose you use the latest version, to try to confirm or infirm the bug i've submitted.
<jimmacdonald> I am Unix admin by trade.. I know there is a way in Unix to do a system message... just looking for the like command in Linux... gimme a minute
<squashball> wall?
<SlimeyPete> jimmacdonald: "wall"?
<martijn81> afaith: myeah, but if it's fixed in 1.4.7 there is nothing to fix anymore
<utnubuk> sure
<pag> afaith, looked like everything works fine in .7... I didn't test much though
<afaith> martijn81: if it's fixe in 1.4.7 i'll be more than glad to recieve that news :)
<BluesKaj> 147 amarok is working fine so far , but i don't bother with playlists, so can't comment on that aspect
<afaith> pag: you should try to save more than 4 playlists. also, after saving a playlist, you have to completly close amarok
<afaith> BluesKaj: even if i don't use that feature too much, it's pretty annoying to see that something is not working well
<jimmacdonald> utnubuk: if they are logged into your machine... you use wall... man that...
<pag> afaith, iirc I saved 5-6 named like "67578--" and restarted the amarok - they were still shown
<afaith> pag: if you want to do something for me, please, save one by this name : 19 august - chillout seara
<afaith> and then restart amarok
<afaith> and tell me if it's already in there
<martijn81> afaith: fixed here
<jimmacdonald> utnubuk: I believe you can use write across multiple machines on an IP network.
<BluesKaj> afaith, i guess it could be worse ..amarok is sooo much less annoying than wmp or even winamp
<pag> afaith, worked fine... (it was the only saved playlist at that monent though)
<SlimeyPete> depends what you want it to do. I still prefer winamp/beep, personally
<afaith> BluesKaj: i know. amarok was another reason to me to switch to linux :)
<BluesKaj> xmms SlimeyPete
<afaith> pag: try saving a few more
<The_Machine> amarok a reason?  wow..
<The_Machine> that's cool for you, but i'm surprised that it would be that big of a draw.
<The_Machine> I mean, i use it.  I think it's .. alright..
<afaith> The_Machine: i said a reason, not *the* reason
<jimmacdonald> utnubuk: if that doesn't work the way I think it will you can ssh over to their boxes and send a wall message.
<pag> afaith, I saved 6 - worked fine after the restart... maybe it *really* is fixed? :)
<BluesKaj> well music is very important to some ppl , have a pc challenged friend who also DJs ,and when WMP doesn't work he's in apanic
<bryce_> Good morning folks!
<afaith> among amaroK i can tell you a lot more
<afaith> pag: then... i shall upgrade to 1.4.6 though i tried to do that a few weeks ago and failed...
<utnubuk> jimmacdonald, hm, I don't think anyone is logged into any of the other machine, we're not a host/client setup, meaning we've not got a family server. It's just 4 machines sharing one DSL router for web access. But I'll look into both wall and write to see how I can implement it.
<afaith> thanks anyway guys
<utnubuk> thanks
<pag> afaith, did you mean 1.4.7?
<bryce_> Can anyone recommend the best blogger plugin... I use livejournal and hate visiting the website, would like to use something similar to ScribeFire but was wondering if anyone else had better experiences with other programs?
<arun> i have a problem configuring my ipod on amarok..can someone help me out?
<pag> !best | bryce_
<ubotu> bryce_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<pag> !info kicker-kblogger | bryce_
<ubotu> bryce_: kicker-kblogger: KDE applet to post weblog entries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 310 kB, installed size 844 kB
<bryce_> Thank you Pag, I love how you guys are so precise with that bot :D  Very helpful!
<afaith> pag: yep! misstyped. my bad
<arun> i have a problem configuring my ipod on amarok..can someone help me out?
<martijn81> afaith: that bug looks fixed here in 1.4.7 (gutsy)
<afaith> now, i've got another question.. what about (k)ubuntu 7.10 ? any news ?
<pag> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<bryce_> << Wants to say thank you to the Kubuntu channel -  My second day using this O.S and I've never found more helpful ( and very friendly ) assistance anywhere else.  Thanks so much for making me feel "smart" and "welcomed" :D
<afaith> pag: i know, i've red a few blogs. but can you tell me more ? i only know it will be released in October, it won't have so much proprietary code included and it will have a version for mobile devices such as laptops, pda & so on
<pag> bryce_, you're very welcome :)  This community surely is one of the best :)
<bryce_> One more question for the moment... How do I change my username from "bryce_" to just "bryce" or something?
<pag> bryce_, just as a hint: you can achieve * $nick does something -type of line by sarting it with /me  ie. /me sleeps
<SlimeyPete> bryce_: /nick bryce
<pag> bryce_, /nick desirednick
<bryce_> pag, what do you mean by the achieve * $nick comment?
* pag shows bryce_ the great /me thingy
* brycew testing 1 2 3 :D
<Assid> smart ?
<brycew> whoo hoo lol thanks :D
<pag> Assid, the /me ? no it's not, but it's good to know the basic commands, even if their usage isn't encouraged in here
<Assid> hehe.. i wasnt referring to that
<brycew> It's not encouraged?  Why, if you don't mind explaining.
<bonzai> hi
<pag> brycew, well.. I pretty much made that up, but in fact I think it's annoying to read text, when it's mostly /me's... but afaik the official rules say pretty much nothing about that
<brycew> K... so it's a personal thing then :P
<pag> yup :)
<brycew> I love this Adept Installer and Manager stuff... Makes adding things so easy lol  I don't think I'm ever going to miss windows
<pag> brycew, though there is one thing about /me's in the rules:  /me is away, /me goes to shower  and things like that aren't aloowed... see !away for more info :)
<The_Machine> brycew, you'll miss some stuff eventually
<The_Machine> just wait :)
<genefitz> Brycew, Adept if great, though I did have a problem with it, compared to using terminal. programs that have a licensing agreement, I never could select to approve in Adept.
<genefitz> So for those programs I just do terminal style
<brycew> lol I'm probably going to miss my old programs, I can tell you that... such as Photoshop, I was told I can't have that on here :(
<brycew> genefitz, thanks for scaring me now :P
<brycew> pag, thank you!
<brycew> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<The_Machine> the gimp is pretty good.
<The_Machine> it isn't photoshop, but you aren't a graphic design artist
<pag> brycew, Gimp is enough for most of the users - you just need to get used to it
<The_Machine> besides
<BluesKaj> scanning old photos etc does work too well in linux , hence my daul boot setup , but otherwise so far i have no urge to back to windows, altho
<The_Machine> i just use VMWare
<The_Machine> and run windows in linux
<The_Machine> :P
<genefitz> bryce, no need to be scared. Using the terminal isn't that bad. No to mention there are only a few programs I have had to do that with.
<brycew> lol I'd better get use to using it I guess ;)
<brycew> I had a hell of a time mounting my external hard drive last night lol
<Assid> The_Machine: thats what most of us do :P .. actually a good graphics card can help too
<genefitz> There are other options though for installing. I just installed the CNR plugin for my system. It makes installing a snap.
<genefitz> BUt that is just a personal prefrence
<BluesKaj> The_Machine, vmware isn't worth the trouble ... sooner dual boot
<BluesKaj> IMO of course :)
<brycew> I'm writing down more tips lol
<genefitz> bryce, how long have you been using Kubuntu?
<brycew> Since last night, 9pm LOL
<pag> personally I prefer aliased apt commands... it's easy to just type "install programm" or "find thing" (those word probably shouldn't be used as aliased though)
<Assid> damn.. i really should be working
<pag> I make way too many grammar mistakes today :)
<brycew> Assid, I called in sick lol
<Assid> i cant do that
<genefitz> Brycew, it is just the beginning, trying to figure out the ins and outs that it is the hardest. After you get everything set up how you like it, the transition is almost transparent.
<genefitz> YOu learn quickly that most programs you had in windows have either a clone for linux, or something toat works even better.
<brycew> Neither can I usually, but I got away with it today lol
<genefitz> toat = that by the way..
<genefitz> <~~ terrible for typos
<brycew> genefitz, yes, I noticed that last night.  There's a lot of similar programs, some (with little time to play with thus far) I like better right away!
<The_Machine> BluesKaj, it's way worth the trouble for me..  if you need Outlook all day, etc.
<brycew> I hated outlook
<BluesKaj> ahh, the evil outlook
<Assid> hrmm.. anyone here managed to use the divx6.1 codec?
<pag> which one should be used for afterline comments in .bash_aliases  " or # ?
<Assid> outlook ?!?!?
<Assid> whats wrong with evolution? thunderbird? .... ?
<genefitz> Assid: the non-free codecs aren't playing your videos?
<Assid> genefitz: err.. iw anna be able to encode with divx6.1
<Assid> much faster.. higher compression
<genefitz> Oh, encoding... I'm not sure about that one...
<brycew> I love thunderbird!  Hey, good question about email... Is there a way to remove the Kontact email service from the toolbar and put up a different client?
<genefitz> brycew, yes, right click on the icon, and you can remove it...
<brycew> never mind... right click does wonders lol
<brycew> genefitz, thanks, guess I should have tried it before I spoke lol
<genefitz> Then right click, and under panel menu, "add program to panel"
<BluesKaj> Assid, http://www.divx-digest.com/software/divxcodec_linux.html
<brycew> genefitz, thanks
<genefitz> bryce, no worries, friend.
<pag> never mind... # worked great :)
<BluesKaj> higher cpmpression=less resolution, Assid
<Assid> err.. nah.. some algorithm changed
<rc-1> hi, how do i restart firefox without losign my tabs
<Assid> BluesKaj: doesnt mention HOW to use the codecs
<brycew> you can't that I know of
<Assid> i already have them.. just dont know how to use them
<BluesKaj> dunno why you wanna use it ...just cuz it's new
<genefitz> rc-1, the only time I have seen firefox restore tabs on it's onw is when it is shut down in an odd say. Then it asks of you would like to re-store last session
<genefitz> say = way
<rc-1> yeah how do i get that normall?
<rc-1> normally
<squashball> rc-1: in the options: "show windows and tabs from last time"
<BluesKaj> tovid and devede for making dvds are the way to go , unless yer feeding video to a tv or HT system
<genefitz> rc-1, I don't know if it will
<Assid> BluesKaj: ive used it on windows.. it IS much faster and gives better compression
<brycew> What's a "kicker applet"?
<BluesKaj> faster>
<Assid> or just clearer.. either which way.. its nicer
<BluesKaj> ?
<rc-1> squashball: thanks! wheres that option?
<rc-1> brycew: its the pannel
<rc-1> things that you put on it like clock, desktops, launchers
<brycew> rc-1, what panel? lol Sorry, n00b (newbie) here lol
<brycew> lol k thanks
<brycew> should have read before I typed :P
<BluesKaj> Assid, perhaps there's a 'video' chat that may have some info
<squashball> rc-1 should be the first one on the settings, right above the startpage setting
<BluesKaj> !Divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brycew> Any folks here use any specific weblog clients??  any recommendations (pag gave me kblogger)
<rc-1> squashball: got it thanks
<brycew> anyone have any imput about KMail?
<Dou1> Hi I'm having a kde network manager problem.  It used to show me available networks, but now it doesn't it just lists "wired connections (there are none)" and manual configuration.  How do I get it to relist available wireless in my vicinity?
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i get rid of X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<brycew> Dou1, wish I could help but I'm new, sorry.
<pag> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Dou1> brycew: thanks
<pag> bot knows (almost) all :)
<Dou1> Hi I'm having a kde network manager problem.  It used to show me available networks, but now it doesn't it just lists "wired connections (there are none)" and manual configuration.  How do I get it to relist available wireless in my vicinity?
<chen> hey
<pag> !wireless | Dou1
<ubotu> Dou1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brycew> geez pag, you and the bot have a thing going on LOL You seem to know all those commands :P
<pag> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pag> brycew, there's the page, where you can learn the command too ;)
* pag hugs ubotu 
<brycew> pag, lol thank you!
<pag> hmm.. that hug thing is -offtopic only.. :P  (which is actually pretty smart move)
<Dou1> pag: is it only for edgy eft?  didn't see anything regarding feisty fawn
<Dou1> so no one in here has any quick fix?
<pag> Dou1, they should be version independed... but I'm not sure - I never used wireless in my life :)
<Dou1> oih lol ok
* brycew loves that "feisty fawn" name... Should high five the dude that came up with it!
<brycew> Obviously there are other IRC channels... how do I find a list of them... is there a way by interests?
<brycew> !channels
<brycew> darg
<brycew> lol
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<brycew> Good day everyone... I'm off to play around some more :)
<aaron> i need help getting the kde4 beta installed.
<aaron> i installed kde4base-dev and all of it's stuff installed, now how do i get to it?
<Bauldrick> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<aaron> i did the exports.
<aaron> just run them in the console, correct?
<Bauldrick> i did the bottom note aswell
<aaron> which one?
<Bauldrick>     * To run it as a full session copy /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop, edit the Name entry in kde4.desktop to be called "KDE 4", put the four export lines at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and start a new session in KDM with KDE 4.
<aaron> so rename kde4.desktop to "KDE 4"
<Bauldrick> no
<genii> aaron: Make also a dir in ~ called .kde4    Also remember to choose from the session manager in kdm kde4 instead of kde
<Bauldrick> pico /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop and change KDE to KDE 4
<bryce_> Can someone help me with a weblog client real quick?
<bryce_> Everytime I try and open BloGTK it says it's loading, but after a few seconds of it appearing in the toolbar, it then disappears... Any ideas whats going on?
<Dou1> sometimes i wish things wouldn't just disappear in linux
<bryce_> lol @ Dou1, having the same problem with "disappearances", just mine is minor probably lol
<scheater5> Try running it in a terminal.
<bryce_> talking to me scheater?
<scheater5> bryce: yes.  That should give you more of an idea of why it is crashing
<Dou1> bryce: yeah i uninstalled knetwork manager but can't get anything now because my wireless didn't work in the first place
<bryce_> I just installed Kubuntu last night, so I'm SUPER new... How would I do that, scheater5?
<scheater5> In Linux, most of them time when something "disappeares" it has crashed.  Most programs are designed to "crash gracefully," which most people think is "disappearing"
<bryce_> Wish I could help you out Dou1... I know jmann would be of help, but he's not here now.
<bryce_> Thanks for that useful tip ** jots some more down in his notebook **
<scheater5> bryce: alright, click on the K-menu, highlight System and then select Konsole.
<aaron> kde4 isn't showing up in KDM
<bryce_> scheater5: k, there
<scheater5> at the prompt, type in BloGTK and press enter
<bryce_> It tells me....
<bryce_> Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/BloGTK", line 14, in ?, import gtkhtml2.  Import Error: no module named gtkhtml2.
<aaron> bah. i'll jfgi.
<aaron> this thing needs a rebuild anywho
<Bauldrick> aaron did you put the export lines in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<aaron> yes
<aaron> and they're still there. :)
<scheater5> bryce: hmmm...that seems to be a missing dependency.  Try installing gtkhtml2.  in Konsole, run "sudo apt-get install gtkhtml2" and put in your password when it asks for it.
<Bauldrick> KDE 4 into /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<bryce_> couldn't find package it says :-S
<scheater5> bryce: are you connected to the internet?
<bryce_> I was just on the browser :D  I at least think I am lol Don't I need the internet to be on here?
<scheater5> bryce: yes, just checking.  You could have been on another computer.  (but mostly a "duh" moment on my part)
<aaron> Bauldrick: i copied kde4.desktop there, and then renamed it to "KDE 4"
<bryce_> scheater5: roflmao!!  No worries, I'm having lots of those this morning ;)
<Bauldrick> aaron > so in /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop you have
<scheater5> bryce: try "sudo apt-get install python-gtkhtml2"
<Bauldrick> aaron>
<Bauldrick> Name=KDE 4
<aaron> please hold. i think i know what i did
<aaron> didn't realize i needed to edit that thign
<bryce_> scheater5: just found that too from Adept Manager search :P Trying it now
<Bauldrick> aaron > did you rename the file?
<BluesKaj> bryce_, the install is : sudo apt-get install python-gtkhtml2  ...try that , it should work
<aaron> Bauldrick: yes.
<bryce_> Thanks guys... Going to try the weblog client now :D
<BluesKaj> oops wan't reading wahile i was typing :)
<aaron> i changed it back. i see inside of it, what i need to change.
<scheater5> BluesKaj: so it's correct that he is looking for the python binding for gtkhtml?
<Bauldrick> cp /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<BluesKaj> sure looks that way scheater5
<bryce_> woooooooooooooo hoooooooooo you guys ROCK :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, for the life of me, i can't find my XP cd :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's got to be around somewhere.
<yukino> ayuda en espaol
<scheater5> Blueskaj: well then for my own knowledge, why did it kick out a message about "no module named gtkhtml2"?
<BluesKaj> !es | yukino
<ubotu> yukino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bryce_> OK... stupid question here... So if I find myself having a problem with a program crashing, all I have to do is open the terminal, type the program name, and if there's a problem loading it will display it... Then search that lost package or such?
<BluesKaj> it exists as a python lib i guess , scheater5
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's not the only reason a program would have a problem with crashes, but running from a terminal is a good place to start diagnosing the problem
* aaron yells at kde for going the route of fedora and naming the programs by thier description.
<scheater5> bryce: mostly correct.  There are times when it won't simply be a missing dependency.  In fact, the beauty of APT is that rarely happens.  But that's the basic idea - running something in a terminal will give you more information about what is going on.
<bryce_> Thank you Daisuke_Laptop.
<scheater5> Blueskaj: thanks for the info.
<BluesKaj> that's the error i got in the terminal scheater5" missing python-gtkhtml2
<bryce_> Thanks scheater5!  What does APT stand for?  And by dependency, you mean a program that requires plugins or such?  Sorry, my lingo is new.
<doug_> I'm getting some X errors, could someone look at a pastebin for me?
<doug_> http://pastebin.com/m68b63724
<scheater5> bryce: apt stands for advanced package took, and it's what Ubuntu (and many other distributions) use to manage "packages" - that is, program installs.
<scheater5> *tool
<bryce_> thanks for the explanation :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> now i was gonna say, took?  sounds like some hobbit mom got creative in naming her child...
<bryce_> lol
<malqos> how to  instal new  screensaver on kubuntu7.04? i download file from kde-look kglwatersaver-0.6-ebuild.tar.gz and what should  i do next?
<BluesKaj> bryce_, a hint ...searching on http://www.google.com/linux, can be very informative
<leo__> ....
<scheater5> I second BluesKaj's advice - google is your friend.
<dhq_> how do i open .dwg file in linux
<Daisuke_Laptop> dwg...
<bryce_> Ooohh... didn't know google had linux!  Google is my whore lol  I love google!!
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's some sort of graphics file
<dhq_> yes
<dhq_> autocad file
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<Daisuke_Laptop> eek
<dhq_> Daisuke_Laptop, ???
<Daisuke_Laptop> um...  i don't know, last i checked, there wasn't anything, but that was quite a while ago
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's bound to be something that can handle it though
<dhq_> Daisuke_Laptop, no idea you guys make be able to help me
<genii> dhq_: Maybe try qcad
<genii> !qcad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qcad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !info qcad
<ubotu> qcad: A professional CAD System. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-2 (feisty), package size 2950 kB, installed size 12596 kB
<scheater5> "Qcad reads Autocad dxf files" not dwg.
<dhq_> genii, is it there in repos
<bryce_> Ah crap... I don't think BloGTK works with my darn journal!  After all that work :-S
<genii> scheater5: Damn :)
<scheater5> dhq: a quick google search indicates you may be out of luck, but it also indicates that you may want to consider switching to dxf format anyway - but I know nothing of autocad, this is just from reading a few forum postings.
<Daisuke_Laptop> found qcad, looks like it works with dxf only though :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> wow am i late
<dhq_> Daisuke_Laptop, :(
<dhq_> thanks guys anyways will search more
<malqos> how to  instal new  screensaver on kubuntu7.04? i download file from kde-look kglwatersaver-0.6-ebuild.tar.gz and what should  i do next?
<scheater5> Malqos: I do believe Kcontrol, or System Settings is what you're after.
<genii> Hmm apt-cache search dwg produces:  pythoncad - Computer Aided Drafting (CAD) program
<dobo> my wineserver isn't letting me swap CDs during an installation! how do i make it let go?? :(
<bryce_> so to remove a package / install I just remove the X in the adept installer / remover?
<d00dle> hello
<leo__> .......
<scheater5> bryce: if I remember correctly (since I use the command line to manage packages, not adept) you highlight a package, right click and "request removal" and then "Apply changes"
<malqos> scheater5: sorry but everything is new for me and i ask about everything
<malqos> :)
<genii> bryce_: Yes
<jlinares> ubuntu.es
<jlinares> prrofavor el enlace
<_Shade_> hi
<_Shade_> what can i do to make kaffeine show subtitles?
<bryce_> genii thanks
<_Shade_> i mean where can i set a path to the subtitles file?
<bryce_> sorry, was getting frustrated with amarok lol
<RurouniJones> Is it just me or does Amarok have a tendency to crash like a meteorite a lot?
<scheater5> malqos: no worries.  Everyone was once a newbie.  You'll get no grief for asking questions here.  Occasionally you won't get an answer, but such is the beast of community help.
<bryce_> LOL @ ruro... just had the same frustration
<Ace2016> amarok feels slow, i like juk
<malqos> exacly
<malqos> so
<malqos> :)
<dobo> how do i unmount a busy drive (when it isn't actually busy!)
<bryce_> I don't like Juk
<scheater5> malqos: so did you get that screensaver installed, or where are you in the process?
<bryce_> Why do I always have to mount my external hard drive... (that almost sounds dirty lol)
<_Shade_> what about playing a movie without subtitles in kaffeine? How can i enable these?
<RurouniJones> It just crashes a lot for no apparent reason, mid-song with nothing happening
<RurouniJones> I stopped sendin crash logs because they probably thought I was spamming them
<scheater5> rurounijones: try running it in a terminal.  When it crashes you'll see the error message
<bryce_> lol
<malqos> scheater: i just download it from kde-look and saved on desktop
<scheater5> So, yea, apparently the tip of the day is that running  something in a terminal give you error messages.
<bryce_> Hey scheater5... had to uninstall BloGTK... installed Drivel, had the same problem but resolved it myself from what you helped me with before :)  Thanks a lot!
<bryce_> lol and it's a good tip!
<Timsen> dobo: you should check which process makes the drive busy by lsof /media/drivename
<scheater5> bryce: yay for lateral thinking.  You'll go far with Linux and that attitude.
<RurouniJones> scheater5: Heheheh, ok, I suppose that means I can then bitch with a bit more technical authority and quoting some memory addresses ;)
<bryce_> lol
<dobo> in case anyone was wondering, wine eject in the console ejects a CD for swaps >_>
<bryce_> Ahhh... finally got Amarok working... now for some calm music... Was in the mood for rock, but now I need something like Enya LOL
<scheater5> malqos: alright, I...apparently don't know how to do that.  I thought it was under system settings, but apparently not.
<leo__> ...
<malqos> ok thanks
<scheater5> I'm guessing you have to extract it to the folder where your screensavers are stored.  If you downloaded it of kde-look, try finding the page you downloaded it from and see if the person who posted it left instructions.  Or perhaps there is a readme file in the archive.
<RurouniJones> For some reason when I think of Linux I sometimes have "Fox on the Run" by Mannfred Mann goign through my head
<RurouniJones> (Google the lyrics, you will understand)
<AhDiCt3D> Can someone walk me through installing the Nvidia drivers for my GeForce 8600MGT, Every time i install them it seems to crash and "cant open display" etc it worked on Feisty but not on Gutsy can someone help me?
<vsudilov> anyone know what the program that shows the desktop is called in KDE?
<stamen> hi
<vsudilov> ...so that I can run it from the command line
<stamen> does anybody know how to burn a data dvd in k3b over 4.0g
<scheater5> stamen: if it's over 4Gb you have to have dual-layer, right?  Doesn't k3b do that automatically?
<scheater5> (detech and burn to dual-layer, that is)
<scheater5> *detect
<scheater5> (can't type today)
<nosrednaekim> AhDiCt3D: if you are on gutsy, go to #ubuntu+1
<stamen> I have a file which is 4.3g
<stamen> and I want to burn it, it is HDTV movie
<stamen> scheater5: so what to do
<malqos> ok scheater5 so i will try this
<malqos> thanks
<scheater5> stamen: I'm pretty sure that if you pop a dual-layer dvd into your dvd burner that k3b will do all the work for you, but I've never done it myself.
<ChanShe> kubuntu.de
<stamen> scheater5: maybe, but tghe dvd disk is 4.7g
<stamen> why it can't write disk which is 4.3?
<ChanShe> kann one give me the name for the german channel?
<llutz> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<leoX> 
<scheater5> stamen: then I don't know, and that's disappointing  because I was going to  do something similar myself in the near future.  I'm afraid I don't know.
<stamen> scheater5: ok
<genii> stamen: I dunno but I'm having similar issue with my Pioneer dual layer DVD burner and k3b also
<stamen> but my dvd recorder is not dual layer
<genii> stamen: You say 4 Gb seems to be the limit? Are you making this iso or so on a fat32 formatted fs? If so that might explain it
<genii> fat32 filesize limit =4Gb exactly
<stamen> genii: but in the new session list in the k3b the limit there is 4.4g
<stamen> genii: on the disk is written 4.7g
<stamen> why k3b limits the disk
<llutz> stamen: 4.4GB is maximum usable space on dvd
<stamen> ok
<llutz> raw 4.7GB
<llutz> (video with bigger sector-size)
<stamen> ok, lets say the 4.4 is the maximum, so why I can;t write a file which is exactly 4.3g
<llutz> stamen: dunno
<stamen> :)
<stamen> thats the question :)
<scheater5> Could it be a problem of the definition of a gigabyte?  Maybe your dvd burner uses the old school, power of 2, definition, and the dvd-r company uses the newer, multiple of 10, definition.
<ubuntu__> I am in a huge deal of trouble, anyone help me?
<genii> stamen: You still didn't answer the question of whether this data is on a fat32 drive, if it wants to make an image on there to create the disk from it explains nicely the exact 4Gb limit you are having
<stamen> genii: its on ext3 partition
<slougi> ubuntu__: just ask and see if you get answers
<stamen> the file is hdtv movi and the extension is .mkv
<stamen> *movie
<ubuntu__> I have been running a dual boot between Vista and Ubuntu, now I have deleted the Ubuntu partition on my second hdd <in vista>.. and now i can\t get past the boot thingy.
<ubuntu__> i\m currenty booting ubuntu from disc
<ubuntu__> anyone able to help me?
<Dr_willis> well under XP ya would boot the XP cd and use the 'fixmbr' and 'fixboot' commands from the rescue shell
<Dr_willis> NO idea how to do it under vista
<slougi> Dr_willis: you need to reinstall the vista bootloader
<slougi> whoops
<slougi> meant to say that to ubuntu__
<stamen> genii: with nero for linux, all is ok
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: #windows
<stamen> genii: now I am writing it, and no problems
<stamen> genii: but why k3b can'r I still don't know?:(
<ubuntu__> how do i reinstall the vista bootloader?
<llutz> ubuntu__: ask in a win-channel or M$
<genii> stamen: Beats me
* Dr_willis fixed vista by installing XP.
<stamen> genii: :)
<stamen> genii: maybe this is a bug
<ubuntu__> i don\t have an installation disc, as my laptop was delivered with it in an own installation part on one of the hdd
<Dr_willis> so the company saved $5 and  made your life harder.
<Dr_willis> what company was this? i want to avoide them.
<ubuntu__> hp
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: wel now... go give an angry call to your manufacturer or M$
<Dr_willis> or ask in #windows they may have a better idea
<squashball> ubuntu__ or install linux again and be happy :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah angry calls don't do much good
<ubuntu__> thanks, i\ll try that
<Dr_willis> odd. My compaq laptop came with  a xp cd (full) and a driver cd.
<nosrednaekim> HP now makes CDs optional
<nosrednaekim> like $20 extra
<nn_> when i press alt-F2 , what do i type in to open a file and edit it as root user?
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  well.. looks like i avoide them in the future. :)
<Dr_willis> sudo editoryoulike /path/to/file
<nosrednaekim> "kdesu kate <your file>
<runlevelten> kdesu kate <filename>
<ManiDhillon> Hello Everyone
<nosrednaekim> as long as its plain text.
<Dr_willis> kdesu/kate for a gui editor. :) sudo nano for a console editor.
<Dr_willis> but i always got a terminal or 2 open. so i rarely use alt-f2
<ManiDhillon> ! Firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<frax> I timed starting vista the first time.. I took longer than to burn the Kubuntu cd partition the hdd install and start it >.<
<ManiDhillon> !Firefox
<bryce_> omg... is there any peace??  Since installing this OS, I've done nothing but explore like a kid in a candy shop... I cannot stop downloading and installing all these neat little nifty features LOL
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, i feel the same i love linux so much
<bryce_> ahDiCt3D... you need an easier name lol  I just installed linux last night, been a windows user all my life... I thought this would be HARD... it's hard, just not overly hard lol... but I'm loving it!!  I cannot stop!  I've turned into a machine! lol
<RurouniJones> Right, one game of Defcon then sleep
<RurouniJones> Nothing like mass destruction to lull you off
<bryce_> lol
<spiroo> hello I need help with mounting. How do I create a mounting point with UID?
<spiroo> not manually
<spiroo> I know hot to mount, but without UID
<genii> spiroo: Find the UUID by: blkid    command, then use that in fstab where before was /dev/something  use UUID=<here goes UUID from blkid>
<spiroo> could you explai more detailed. Did not exactly understand
<spiroo> blkid did not view my unoumted drive
<brokenthorn> Does anyone know what is the name of the Qt3 theme used on the kdenlive screenshots?
<spiroo> How do I figure out the UID of my unmounted partition?
<brokenthorn> spiroo: uuidgen might be what you are looking for...
<nn_> does anyone know of a cdrom emulator like daemon tools? i can download directly from the adept manager?
<bendice> @spiroo de_info device
<bendice> sorry, ide_info <device>
<spiroo> nn_: That is what I wanna know too :)
<brokenthorn> nn_: you need more than mounting iso images?
<genii> Doesn't anyone just loopmount iso files anymore?
<Lynoure>   yes...
<brokenthorn> yes
<Lynoure> some people do.
<kalorin`> has anyone noticed a deal where if you enable the AMD cool and quiet stuff in the bios, then the system seems to run at a pretty constant 0.20 load and get sluggish when you flip from one app to another or open a new app?
<llutz> spiroo: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<nn_> well, i am new to linux , but if there is an alternative, please let me know
<kalorin`> almost like it can't ramp up the chip speed fast enough so it just seems laggy
<spiroo> llutz? w00t?
<brokenthorn> nn_: sudo modprobe loop; sudo mount -o loop,ro -t auto /path/to/iso/file /path/to/mount/point
<spiroo> you mean ls -l /dev/sda10/by-uuid/ ?
<llutz> spiroo: no, i wrote what i meant
<spiroo> do I get UUI then from that?
<brokenthorn> nn_: there was somthing similar to daemon tools for linux but I didn't use it and I looked it up a long time ago
<llutz> spiroo: try and see
<nn_> thank you!
<edulix> hi!
<savetheWorld> Hi all - does anyone know how to get an lm_sensors cpu temperature readout on Kubuntu?
<brokenthorn> nn_: It was something to do with mouting cue/bin files under linux and converting bin files to iso files and then loop mounting them like I wrote before
<spiroo> llutz, thank you. Do I then just use that to type in fstab? Or is it not any config GUI?
<edulix> how can I make the power manager to use s2ram to suspend to ram instead of using what it uses by default?
<brokenthorn> nn_: perhaps do a google search on "linux, cue, bin, iso, convert, mount" :P
<llutz> spiroo: just use an editor of your choice (in root-mode)
<edulix> (default = acpi-support package)
<spiroo> llutz, nano is my favorutie :P
<spiroo> *favourite
<kalorin`> vim >>
<kalorin`> (gotta have an editor war)
<kalorin`> :)
<brokenthorn> edulix: just a note: first enable S2RAM (S2) in the BIOS as the default standby mode
<spiroo> llutz: BTW do I need to edit /etc/mtab also
<llutz> spiroo: never
<savetheWorld> spiroo I'm curious about nano - is there nay good summarry of its feature set any where? or a good cheatsheet?
<savetheWorld> s/nay/any/ :-)
<edulix> brokenthorn: well, is that needed? the s2ram command works already
<brokenthorn> nano needs no cheatsheet :D
<edulix> brokenthorn: so I can suspend via command line, but not via power manager (because it uses other way to suspend)
<brokenthorn> edulix: I believe it is. you can't fool with the BIOS can you? :P
<savetheWorld> brokenthorn: you miss the point I dont want to use nano, I jus twant to read about what it can do
<edulix> brokenthorn: I can touch the bios, but I don't really understand what efect it will have
<brokenthorn> nn_: Try installing cuetool ;)
<brokenthorn> nn_: *cuetools
<micha_> hiho
<spiroo> nano is just nano ;P
<martijn81> where should i put the option for ram for my video card in xorg.conf?
<edulix> brokenthorn: by the way, suspending from within the powermanager worked some weeks ago, but somehow it stopped working. now I've installed uswsusp package and run s2ram...and it worked!
<brokenthorn> savetheWorld: just laughed for myself, nothing else :)
<martijn81> and how do i know how much ram it has?
<savetheWorld> %ed For people who want to become advanced users, using traditional editors, vi or emacs, will teach you things useful in the shell, awk, sed, perl, and other shell tools that speed your way up the learning curve. You may want to avoid other editors.
<edulix> brokenthorn: so what do you recommend me to do? in the workst case scenario, I can just suspend from within the cmd, but it's not that cool :P
<brokenthorn> edulix: either way it's a matter of powernowd's or what your're using configuration file
<brokenthorn> edulix: I just pointed out you might need to enable S2 in the BIOS, I haven't actually done any suspend modes :D
<edulix> brokenthorn: ok I'll try that
<fkm> Hmmm..., Is there a problem with the ubuntu.beryl-project.org server? Or is the problem (I can't connect anymore) on my end?
<fkm> oops
<fkm> sorry, wrong channel
<martijn81> howto get xorg.conf aware of all my ram in my videocard?
<spiroo> Do I have to change anything else in fstab or is it just reboot?
<spiroo> ?
<llutz> spiroo: reboot why?
<spiroo> to get it mounted and added everywhere
<spiroo> I cuold mount myself but path does not exist
<spiroo> I need to reboot anyway, cya
<drewcipher_> spiroo:   sudo mount -a
<seanpcrowe> hey guys...
<seanpcrowe> how do i get the task manager up in kubuntu??
<seanpcrowe> (i need to kill an app)
<llutz> ctrl-esc
<seanpcrowe> thx llutz =)
<spiroo> Hello again. I mounted but the disk does not appear in storage media
<nn_> why cant i change my display to a higher resolution?
<bryce_> Hiya folks... quick question... Just noticed an icon pop up on my toolbar... what is KDE Wallet and why is it Open?
<AhDiCt3D> oh
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, thats your password manager for kde
<bryce_> Ok... thanks a lot ahdict3d!
<drewcipher_> spiroo:  did you see my message regarding:  sudo mount -a    (to load fstab changes vs. rebooting?)
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, No problem ill help u as much as i can and if you wanna listen to a helpful podcast try linuxreality.com they might be able to give u a few hints tips and if u need anything lemme know :)
<bryce_> Awesome, checking out that right now :D  I'll be back :)
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, ok ill be here prolly all day :P
<_claire> I've just got a Radeon 9800. Which is the best driver to use? The official one from ati.com, the "FGLRX" driver, or another?
<bryce_> lol Yeh, me too!  Called in sick this morning ;) Was up late playing with my new OS :D  Luckily enough, my brother owns the business LOL
<bryce_> Can I get a response from a few:  What is your prefered choice for email POP3... example: Thundarbird, Kmail, etc....
<trekdanne> bryce_: gmail :P
<bryce_> I use gmail as well... but I want to use a desktop client for my email services... just not sure which one to use lol
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, Well i like Kmail because it looks better in KDE but thunderbird 2 i like so much more in windows although if they can port the gui over to linux so it doesnt look horrible i prefer it over kmail but ihavent tested enigmail in linux.
<bryce_> linux has so many of them lol
<trekdanne> bryce_: seriosuly tho i used mutt before gmail come into existance
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, but i havent tried thunderbird 2 in linux.
<trekdanne> never used kmail but people say it's good
<Daisuke_Laptop> thunderbird looks a bit better in gnome, but you'll never see a QT version of thunderbird, sorry.
<bryce_> Hmmm... maybe I'll try them all LOL I've got my own website, so I'll create a couple email addresses and use them and see which I like best ;)
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, what website? what do you do?
<bryce_> trekdanne, never heard of mutt, what's that?
<Daisuke_Laptop> for kde integration, you can't really beat kmail.  and then there's pine
<genii> hah, pine
<bryce_> It's down at the moment, but I do web design for a sideline money maker :)  wisebryce.com but now that I'm on linux, things are going to slow down until I can learn what programs I can use on here and now I have to learn a whole new image program lol
<llutz> pine still exists? odd
<bryce_> Well maybe I'll try Kmail first then :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> bryce_: there's always photoshop under wine, and the gimp, and krita's making strides now
<bryce_> wisebryce.com is down at the moment, I was doing updates until I crashed my windows OS yesterday and then installed this lol
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, PS under wine is horrible to get setup CS2&3 Dont work under wine ive tried it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ouch, i wasn't aware cs 2 and 3 didn't work at all
<bryce_> awwww!!  I've got ps c3 too :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> looks like the gimp or krita
<bryce_> shitty thing is, I JUST bought it... no, I didn't rip it, I actually bought it LOL
<AhDiCt3D> Daisuke_Laptop, Ive tried them all i cant get them to run under wine they run under VirtualBox tho!
<Daisuke_Laptop> not bad
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, it may work if you install via windows and port it over to linux and run via wine
<Daisuke_Laptop> i need desperately to find my XP cd...
<bryce_> what the heck is wine and virtualbox?
<jhutchins> bryce_: ImageMagick
<Daisuke_Laptop> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Daisuke_Laptop> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<bryce_> Cool, thanks Daisuke!
<Daisuke_Laptop> np
<Daisuke_Laptop> wine is getting better all the time
<bryce_> what about ImageMagick, you saying try that one?
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, yeah it runs WoW :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> but it still has a way to go
<bryce_> lol I hate that game :P My brother plays that day in and day out.
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, What dev enviroment do you use in windows?
<jhutchins> bryce_: You'll be amazed by it.  It's a suite of command-line image manipulation/creation tools.
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you're a masochist, there's always vi
<bryce_> cool, thanks jhut, will look into it!
<bryce_> what do you mean ahdict3d?
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Laptop: I end up using ImageMagick just about every time I do graphics for a web page.
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, You do web design right? btw you do know about tab auto completion in konsole/konversation right?
<jhutchins> vi is not that hard once you get the hang of it.
<bryce_> Yes, amateur tho... I've been doing it since I was younger, as a hobby, until last year the radio station wanted me to build them a site, I did, and then business started flowing my way :)
<bryce_> No I don't ahdict3d.... do tell
<genii> jhutchins: Yes, ImageMagick rocks
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, well type ah or Ah then hit tab in konversation im not sure if names are case sensitive for auto complete.
<seanpcrowe> hey all... how do i set VLC to be the default player for media files??
<bryce_> AhDiCt3D: that's cool, thanks :D
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, i have your name on paste hehe
<bryce_> lol I'm copying and pasting too much from the conversations to be able to keep your name handy LOL
<bryce_> AhDiCt3D: Although I do love the Ah tab deal... thanks for telling me!
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, hehe thats what auto-complete is for if i was on linux i wouldnt have to copy paste you name :P, What IDE/Development enviorment do you use in windows for your dev?
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, psh no prob took me about a month or two to figure that out :
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, maybe closer to a year haha
<blackflag> HEllo all :)
<bryce_> I opened "Adept Manager" and searched "ImageMagick", which one am I suppose to download?  There's tons of them there, should I grab the one that says just "imagemagick"... are the others plugins or something?
<blackflag> How can I find out which programs are "eating" my RAM ?
<bryce_> AhDiCt3D: one sec, trying to figure something out lol
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, I personally prefer Synaptic package manager btw.imagemagick the name of it is the tool all the rest should be plugins or things that use it
<AhDiCt3D> look for the package name "imagemagick"
<blackflag> I have a server with 4GB Ram in it. When I use free then I see that 3,5 GB are used but now at tis time no one is working on that machine
<blackflag> So how can I the programms that are using the RAM?
<AhDiCt3D> Blackflag, usually linux uses all ram all the time until a prog needs it then it leases it to that program
<blackflag> okay
<blackflag> how can I see which programms are filling the RAM
<AhDiCt3D> Blackflag i speak from personal exp. i learned that recently.
<AhDiCt3D> blackflag ctrl+alt escape but lemme check dont use till i check
<bryce_> AhDiCt3D: sorry about that... was on the phone and trying to download ImageMagick and started playing with it right away lol  I use two... mainly MSV and NetBeans.
<bryce_> AhDiCt3D: ah brb, doorbell
<AhDiCt3D> blackflag its either ctrl+escape or ctrl+alt+escape i think its ctrl escape but if u see a skull hit it again and use other combo
<AhDiCt3D> blackflag, i forget the konsole app but u should be able to see from that
<blackflag> hmm, I have only ssh connection to that machine locallly is ctrl + alt+esc
<blackflag> cool! :)
<blackflag> but how can I do that remote with console?
<AhDiCt3D> blackflag you can login its in file or sumtin to your server with that app
<jhutchins> blackflag: ps ax
<jhutchins> blackflag: top
<jhutchins> blackflag: free
<bryce_> Ok... I installed ImageMagick and all it's components, ALL lol... But now ImageMagick has disappeared... Where the heck can I find it?
(root/#kubuntu) [alt] -wick-1577
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_,  isnt it a konsole app? lolz
<bryce_> That's weird... it was uninstalled but I didn't do it... had to reinstall it again... let's see what happens :-S
<bryce_> OK... how the heck do I open ImageMagick?
<bryce_> and all this <root> scrolling is irritating me!
<llutz> bryce_: imagemagick is a collection of tools, not "one app"
<bryce_> Oh!  Well then what the hell did I download a second ago LOL
<bryce_> it was a app... and then it disappeared... maybe wrong thing :-S
<llutz> bryce_: convert, montage, display ...
<bryce_> So how do I use imagemagick?
<llutz> bryce_: http://imagemagick.org/script/index.php
<bryce_> Ahh, thank you kind person :D
<BluesKaj> imagemagick is used in conjunction with video transcoding and editing/burning apps like devede and tovid
<bryce_> Cool... thanks!
<bryce_> BRB... I've gotta test this out now ;)  and of course read that useful link, thanks llutz!
<genii> I like that imagemagick can convert raw g3 fax files into pdf :) I use that to convert em before they get emailed out from our fax server at the office
<llutz> bryce_: it will take some time to get used to it. but it is awsome once you learned to use
<bryce_> I hope so, because I just blew off being able to use my beloved Photoshop CS3 for Linux lol
<BluesKaj> cool, genii ..see , with linux, you learn something new everyday :)
<llutz> bryce_: cs is something completely different i guess
<genii> gimp might be something you could try
<Karti> Hi all, really quick one does anyone think that I could put the 32bit edition on a 64bit AMD PC? I previously tried and failed with the 32bit disk, but didn't know if there was a setting that I could select on boot? All ideas are welcome
<bryce_> Going to try them all ;) Have to find something that will make up for the loss lol
<bryce_> llutz, you never used Photoshop or you mean the CS3 version?
<llutz> bryce_: i never used photoshop/cs
<rc-1> oh no i lost my lower pannel how do i get it back
<Assid> hrmm photoshop cs working through wine now ?
<BluesKaj> Karti, I'm running x86 32bit kubuntu on an AMD 64 Athlon Venice 3200+ CPU ...works great
<bryce_> It's awesome!  A windows program tho :(  I wish I could use it here because I purchased the full program CS3 and it rocks!  Never been easier to deal with graphics than when CS3!
<llutz> use win then :)
<bryce_> CS3 is simply the new name for Photoshop, rather than being Photoshop 11..12...13...etc, they converged it all together.
<wilman> when i play music via firefox, like youtube. i can't play music with amarok. what to do?
<Karti> BluesKaj: when you installed did you select any special settings? MY disk alsways kept frezzing
<bryce_> I hate windows lol
<BluesKaj> Karti, which disc are you trying ?
<llutz> bryce_: i hate working, but i have to :)
<bryce_> Assid: there was a conversation about wine earlier, someone was saying virtualbox is the way to go lol
<Karti> its the normal 32bit one x86 I believe
<bryce_> llutz: don't we all
<BluesKaj> no special settings at all Karti
<bryce_> llutz: I called in sick so I could play with my new OS today LOL
<Karti> would have to look at my wifes downstairs as that is where the details are
<llutz> bryce_: an OS/app is not a question of love or hate
<Karti> WOuld you recommend the alternative install disk?
<Assid> bryce_: virtualbox would be something like vmware.. NOT  running the app on linux
<BluesKaj> dunno Karti , have no experience with it so I can't say :(
<bryce_> No clue Assid, I just know that was part of the conversation earlier lol
<bryce_> I just installed Kmail but it's not showing up in Kmenu, any ideas?
<Karti> Its a pity as the 32 bit is ace, I have just had issues with Konqueror and stuff........I may try it again
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, that happens to me go run kmail
<llutz> bryce_: use kontact
<llutz> or use alt-f2: kmail
<SlimeyPete> bryce_: kontact includes kmail, plus calendars etc
<Karti> just my motherboard died and the only other one I had was 64bit
<BluesKaj> type kmail in the terminal , see if it shows up
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, you can edit your menu to include it but i have it run in taskbar
<bryce_> arg... so I should install kontact instead of kmail? LOL
<AhDiCt3D> bryce_, no. lolz
<llutz> nobody knows why they hide kmail behind kontact in kubuntu :(
<bryce_> so should I install kontact too or no, cos I deleted it earlier lol
<BluesKaj> Karti, shouldn't matter ...but you may have issues with graphics and Xorg
<Assid> bryce_: if you intend to use kmail.. you may wanna retain kontact
<KondeDrakul> where i get fluxbox?
<Dou1> how do i check to see which event my mouse is connected to?
<bryce_> K, installing again :)
<rc-1> oh no i lost my lower pannel how do i get it back
<rc-1> i ran kicker from f2
<rc-1> but still nothing
<llutz> bryce_:  alt-f2: kmail
<Karti> BluesKaj: MAny thanks, I'll give it another go
<bryce_> llutz: oooooooooohhhhhhhhh thank you thank you thank you lol
<llutz> bryce_: you can add it to the k-menue using kmenuedit
<bryce_> how do I find kmenuedit?
<llutz> bryce_:  alt-f2: kmenuedit :)
<bryce_> lol thanks
<BluesKaj> rightclick on the k-menu icon
<Dou1> how do i apply the ALPS kernel patch?
<Bauldrick> why does my cursor disappear when I switch user?
<bryce_> llutz: awesome, thanks, that did it :)
<bryce_> OK... I need to give my small brain a break guys... I'll be back in like 30 seconds LOl
<bryce_> more like 30 mins in reality :P
<AhDiCt3D> lolz kk
<BluesKaj> lotta lols there ...must be a happy guy :)
<bryce_> Totally a HAPPY go-getter ;)
<AhDiCt3D> :|
<bryce_> shhh... I'm on my break lol
<AhDiCt3D> iz not "lawling"
<bryce_> ;) BRB
<rc-1> guys how do i get kicker back :(
<rc-1> alt f2 kicker does nothing
<Schuenemann> I can't start X
<Schuenemann> I have changed my videocard
<Schuenemann> hmm is someone actually reading this? :p never used bitchx before
<BluesKaj> yeah , we see your text Schuenemann
<Schuenemann> good... I think
<BluesKaj> irssi works well too
<zecke1989> wie heist den der deutsche kanal
<Schuenemann> I can only start it with 8-bit depth color
<BluesKaj> !de | zecke1989
<ubotu> zecke1989: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zecke1989> danke
<rc-1> guys i rebooted and kicker is still gone :(
<rc-1> i have no pannels (the one with clock and apps
<rc-1> please help
<AhDiCt3D> rc-1 qunu.com try that lol
<BluesKaj> rc-1, hold the mousekey down and drg the page to see if the panel is hidden
<rc-1> nope
<rc-1> (i have a unhide pannel button too, which isnt there)
<rc-1> ktorrent crashed right before it disappeared too btw if thats any help
<pag> rc-1, tried " dcop kicker default restart " already?
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rc-1> pag ah thanks! in the past just kicker worked
<pag> rc-1, usually just "kicker" doesn't work, since process is still somewhere in the background and system thinks that it's already running
<rc-1> i see
<venik> I lost the icon for my USB hard drive!
<intelikey> unplug / replug it ?
<venik> I tried that-- no good
<intelikey> or do you mena you configured the desktop to not display it ?
<intelikey> or did you install beryl or something   and not using kde anymore ?
<venik> None of the above
<venik> every time I plugged in my usb flash drive, the USB hard drive menu showed up,
<venik> but now it is gone
<venik> in fact, now my flash drive does not show up either
<venik> I have none of these issues with XP on the same machine
<venik> so I know the hardware is OK
<intelikey> seeing that i don't know any way to hot swap a ps2 mouse the was a reboot
<intelikey> the that
<venik> I tried rebooting-- no good
<Berzerker> anyone here?
<intelikey> no that shouldn't help your situation.    was there an update just prior to the condition ?
<Berzerker> I'm having trouble with my wireless
<Berzerker> I got it to work, but after I reboot, it doesn't work
<intelikey> !wifi | Berzerker been here ?
<ubotu> Berzerker been here ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<venik> rebooting revived the flash USB drive, but not the usb hard drive
<intelikey> venik    sudo fdisk -l
<intelikey> is the usb drive listed ?
<venik> it is
<venik> sdd
<intelikey> hmmm this computer requires mor ram to run than the one i'm used too..
<bryce_> OK... that was way longer than 15 minutes but I'm back :)
<intelikey> venik ok is it listed in     cat /etc/fstab
<intelikey> bryce_ welcome back.
<bryce_> intelikey: Thanks :)
<venik> it is listed this way: /dev/sdd1 /media/LACIE auto nouser,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<intelikey> you ran some kind of file system setup/config tool ?
<venik> no
<intelikey> i mean eariler
<venik> I did try to use the SystemSettings tool of KDE
<venik> but it was too kryptic
<venik> at least for a newbie like me
<venik> I hope I don't have to re-install Kubuntu just because of this.
<jhutchins> venik: No, you won't.
<intelikey> k.   well two things in general.   the fstab(file system table) file is a system configuration file that tells the system how to mount things, and usb addresses change.  so anything configured in fstab should either have a static device node or be using the blkid(block id)    secondly some of those options i would not want on a non-system fs  suid and dev  for example.
<jhutchins> venik: You could probably just remove the line from your fstab and let it autoconfigure again.
<jhutchins> venik: You probably want user, as opposed to nouser.
<venik> that sounds good-- let me try that
<intelikey> simple solution comment out the line in /etc/fstab and issue sudo umount /devsdd1    unplug/replug the drive
<bryce_> Can I borrow some assistance from someone to help me setup Kmail real quickly?
<intelikey> jhutchins i think that still assumes to much on usb connections
<intelikey> bryce_ just ask
<bryce_> intelikey: I'm trying to setup the send and receive, my question is "HOST" is that where I put, pop.gmail.com and smtp.gmail.com?
<BluesKaj> bryce_, uhmm why are you using kmail to acces gmail ?
<bryce_> pop3 :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj why not ?    what would you use ?
<bryce_> i set up all my accounts in pop3... my own domain addresses, gmail...
<BluesKaj> what email provider do you use in windows?
<bryce_> Thundarbird
<intelikey> :)
<BluesKaj> then whynot use it i kubuntu
<BluesKaj> in
<bryce_> Because I wanted to try this one :P lol See if it were better
<intelikey> email provider =  Thundarbird ???  :)
<BluesKaj> also i mean provider not client
<intelikey> yeah...
<bryce_> oh lol
<venik> thanks, folks.  Changing the NOUSER to USER fixed the problem on my USB hard drive. All is well
<BluesKaj> I use sympatico here in ontario..what do you use ..telus /
<BluesKaj> ?
<bryce_> Yes, telus, sorry.
<NickPresta> Rogers here in Ontario :)
<intelikey> venik k   but keep in mind what i said about the blkid -vs- device node
<bryce_> I figured it out anyways ;)
<venik> it sounds like Chinese to me....
<bryce_> Host is where I stick the smtp and pop addresses
<venik> I saw something like that in the System Settings, though
<intelikey> venik :)     no it's geek
<BluesKaj> ok, that's the provider , so whynot setup the telus account instead , gmail is webmail
<jhutchins> bryce_: Pay attention to the tabs at the top that define the sending and receiving hosts.
<venik> shoulds I change the line in the /etc/fstab?
<bryce_> because I like gmail... I've always used that account address, I hate using the browser to check my mail.
<llutz> BluesKaj: gmail offers pop3 too
<bryce_> Thanks jhut!
<venik> it reads now: /dev/sdd1 /media/LACIE auto user,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<BluesKaj> yeah, if ya want too, that's yer choice , bryce_ :)
<venik> why does auto appear twice?
<BluesKaj> to
<bryce_> As they say.... "Gmail's da bomb!" lol
<KondeDrakul> anyone install ATI drivers with automatix ?
<intelikey> venik if it stops working   yes.     simple test; unplug the drive plug anything usb in and replug the drive in another plug   if it still works, i'll eat my hat.
<BluesKaj> I use gmail for text filing
<bryce_> See, using POP3, I can setup all my emails, then I don't have to run around from site to site to check my emails... I can do it all at once into one inbox folder and don't have to fool around :)
<intelikey> first is fstype  second is auto mount
<venik> so how do I make it robust so it will work in any usb port?
<llutz> "auto" for automount is obsolete
<intelikey> venik issue   sudo blkid    and find the block id string for that fs   and then put that string where /dev/sdd1 is now
<BluesKaj> !automatix | KondeDrakul
<ubotu> KondeDrakul: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<intelikey> llutz not obsolete, just default.
<intelikey> llutz the opposite  noauto  still keeps it from mounting at boot
<jhutchins> llutz: auto means mount at boot.
<llutz> jhutchins: any entry without "noauto" will be mounted at boot
<intelikey> llutz ubt suppose you don't want any options   what do you put ?    auto   maybe ?
<intelikey> but
<llutz> intelikey: defaults
<venik> is the blkid something that looks like: 4672-F93E
<intelikey> same thing
<intelikey> venik yes
<intelikey> venik this is an example.   UUID="39a3645c-d681-4e63-8131-59198ea7fdf7"
<venik> will that replacement allow me to plug this usb hard drive in any usb port?
<intelikey> you put that where  /dev/sdd1 is       yes using the  UUID=
<venik> ok, thank.  Let me try that
<gene> Hey folks, got a ups question, apc-350-ES, show in an lsusb but apctest can't find it, any ideas?
<venik> ERROR: Communication problem with kio_uiserver, it probably crashed.
<gene> the DEVICE is blank, as shown on the manpage, which should make it autodetect
<venik> do I have to say UUID before that weird string?
<intelikey> yes
<venik> in the fstab file?
<intelikey> yes
<venik> ok
<intelikey> venik this is an example.   UUID="39a3645c-d681-4e63-8131-59198ea7fdf7"
<venik> ok
<venik> geek can be fun
<intelikey> :)
<martijn81> anyone with an linksys wrt45g here?
<intelikey> gene if no responce here you can ask in #ubuntu   might get lucky...     but if you mention kde/kubuntu they will just point you at us.
<intelikey> gene next stop on the list would be   ##linux  or  ##linuxhelp   both are 'unofficial' linux support channels
<mike4> Hello
<intelikey> meaning general chatter, lax rules and open discussions, but with some pretty knowledgable folks lurking around.
<intelikey> and some GPA's too
<intelikey> gene and a repost of your Q after someone like me burries it,   never hurt.    just don't repete very many times or the opps get touchy.
<voidmage> ugh.
<voidmage> my computer won't boot.
<voidmage> the hard drive light just flashes slowly
<intelikey> ugh
<voidmage> i think it's having a kernel panic on boot
<intelikey> voidmage how far does it get ?
<voidmage> nothing on screen but a cursor
<voidmage> well
<voidmage> text cursor
<drewcipher_> voidmage: any 'clicking?'
<intelikey> before or after grub ?
<voidmage> after grub
<voidmage> clicking?
<voidmage> i don't hear any
<voidmage> just the cursor blinking and the hard drive light flashing slowly
<intelikey> drewcipher_ covered that with the grub Q
<voidmage> it might need to cool down
<voidmage> apparently it was on the entire bus ride back here
<intelikey> voidmage you can change the splash to nosplash   and the silent to vga=normal    and should see what is hanging it.
<voidmage> hmm
<intelikey> in grub that is
<intelikey> voidmage you know how to edit boot options in grub ?
<voidmage> yeah
<intelikey> k
<voidmage> nothing
<voidmage> same thing happens
<intelikey> doesn't say booting the kernel    loading the initrd    or anything ?
<voidmage> nope
<root> f
<voidmage> nothing
<voidmage> i tried booting into recovery mode
<voidmage> but same thing there
<voidmage> there's no quiet setting on that one either
<intelikey> then it sounds like a grub problem    trying to load the kernel and not finding it.  then not being able to chainload back to grub
<joseph1110216> why is my volume low on my guast compared to my host...im running a virtual machine
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> trying to remember how to fix grub
<voidmage> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> !grub
<intelikey> yeah
* intelikey never really liked the grub OS  but it has got to be one of the smallest OS's 
<intelikey> it's just too limited.
<venik> how do I remove (delete, erase) directories (or mount points)?
<SlimeyPete> rm
<AhDiCt3D> venik rmdir
<SlimeyPete> rm -r or rmdir
<trekdanne> venik: be careful tho
<trekdanne> venik: especially with rm -r
<venik> what can happen?
<intelikey> anything mounted gets eraced too
<trekdanne> venik: "rm -rf /" delete everything
<venik> ok
<intelikey> s
<intelikey> trekdanne almost as bad as cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda     :)
<intelikey> almost   i say.
<voidmage> that didn't fix it
<trekdanne> intelikey: touche
<voidmage> system still won't boot
<AhDiCt3D> voidimage try to reset your xorg?
<intelikey> AhDiCt3D it's not loading his kernel
<AhDiCt3D> intelikey, oh kk
<voidmage> i also am having trouble working with the drives on the livecd
<voidmage> apparently it's setup in LVM
<intelikey> voidmage scsi emulation ?   try /dev/sd?#
<voidmage> i tried that and it gave an error
<intelikey> heh and try is not a command...  :)
<voidmage> as soon as the thing comes back up
<intelikey> please define "thing"
<voidmage> livecd
<intelikey> voidmage you are aware of    /proc/partitions    and     sudo fdisk -l        for accessing information from the system
<intelikey> to a beginner that is geek to an old hand at linux it's a foolish Q    but i don't know where you stand in the penguin assembly
<voidmage> mount: unknown filesystem type "LVM2_member"
<jhutchins> lvm is evil
<voidmage> i know
<voidmage> didn't set it up that way
<voidmage> and i have no idea why it was that way either
* Black5un|bbl is now auto-away after 2h idle
<intelikey> see also    e2fstune    for fs info
<AhDiCt3D> !lvm
<intelikey> can save the day in some cases
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<intelikey> err  tune2fs    sorry
<intelikey> my thinker and my typer are not not connected.
<intelikey> not not ....    ?   see
<voidmage> I have no idea what i'm doing with my lvm here
<spiroo> hello, could someone explain why qtparted cannot manipulate ext3 partitions? :S wtf
<spiroo> I can delete NTFS and ext2 but not ext3
<spiroo> I know there is GParted, but I wanna know
<jhutchins> spiroo: Yeah, everybody's been keeping that secret.
<spiroo> what do you mean?
<spiroo> I do not wanna use GParted in KDE, or I would really use it in KDE, but is to damn slow :P
<voidmage> now i get error 15: file not found
<jhutchins> spiroo: Is the ext3 partition you're trying to work with mounted by any chance?
<spiroo> no I have unmounted it to 100%
<killermach> ok.. I added some smbfs mounts to fstab and I have them mounting to /media .     the problem is each mount is getting an icon on the desktop.. how do I prevent the icons from /media mounts being created on the desktop
<spiroo> I just wanna delete and resize, but I cannot. One more thing i cannot move any partition either. In any application
<llutz> why should one want to move partitions?
<jhutchins> spiroo: are you running from a different drive then?
<llutz> spiroo: if you need to resize partitions, use lvm
<spiroo> no I am not.
<jhutchins> llutz: lvm is evil.
<llutz> blah blah
<voidmage> i know
<killermach> spiroo, are you trying to delete all the partitions from a drive?
<voidmage> i HATE lvm
<jhutchins> spiroo: Then something's mounted.  You can't mess with the partition table of the drive you booted from.
<voidmage> is there any way to delete lvm stuff?
<voidmage> because i HATE it
<spiroo> I wanna restructure my f******cking partition table. I am sorry, for language, but I am sick of it.
<jhutchins> spiroo: Boot from the live CD.
<intelikey> killermach right click configure the desktop    show device icons tab   uncheck what you don't want
<jhutchins> spiroo: back up any data you want to keep.
<spiroo> Why, would LiveCD do it?
<spiroo> because no is mounted?
<jhutchins> spiroo: because you can't boot from the drive you want to change.
<voidmage> is there any way to remove lvm?
<spiroo> uhm, I have done that before? :S
<spiroo> I mean I have been working with a disk which is booted
<killermach> intelikey, thanks
<spiroo> Or I mean I have another partitions except where linux is installed
<intelikey> jhutchins errumm you can edit the partition table of the root fs drive
<jhutchins> intelikey: Well, then, there should be no problem.
<spiroo> The thing is that qtparted sucks, in my opinion. Should it be so hard to manipulate partitions in linux?
<killermach> spiroo, if you want the the partition table of a drive empty fast, you can use dd to write /dev/zero to the first 512 count on the drive
<intelikey> well heh  partitions tables are the problem   imo.
<intelikey> i don't have any
<spiroo> I dont wanna empty a whole iptable. I wanna move around partitions in it
<spiroo> One another annoying thing. I only can have 4 partitions so I also use an extended partition. LOL :D
<jhutchins> spiroo: I suggest you try booting from a cd or different drive and doing it.
<spiroo> hmm I guess so. But it should work without complicate it like that
<intelikey> spiroo you can only have 4 primary   you can have one of the primary be an extended and then have several logical's within it.
<spiroo> I know, check my previous posts intelikey :P
<killermach> intelikey, didn't work, I did configure desktop -> behavior-> device icons tab, uncheck Mounted Samba Share, icons are still there
<killermach> I did right-click Refresh Desktop
<jhutchins> intelikey: Doesn't linux handle more than four primaries?
<llutz> jhutchins: thats not os.dependend
<intelikey> jhutchins i think linux can but i don't think *parted can
<spiroo> w00t, like llutz, said it is not OS dependent
<jhutchins> I could've sworn I had more than four primaries on a linux system...
<spiroo> In windows I can delete and do almost everything that I want. But the thing is that I only have ext3 now, LOL
<spiroo> Except the one that have Windows Vista, of course :P
<llutz> jhutchins: only with a severe patched hdd-driver
<jhutchins> spiroo: Is there some reason NOT to try booting from the CD?
<llutz> out of any sepc
<llutz> spec
<intelikey> llutz hdd driver ?
<intelikey> :)
* jhutchins is tempted to fire up the USB rack and see...
<llutz> that part of the kernel, managing hdds
<intelikey> llutz i don't use partitions     don't have any does that mean i don't need an hdd driver ?
<spiroo> jhutchins: not really, but the CD is quite annoying. It reads cd a several times and say. HD sense_error buffer error something like that. I think my cad has tom many scratches on it :P
<llutz> intelikey: how do you access your drive?
<spiroo> intelikey: I guess he meant only one partition
<intelikey> spiroo i meant none.
<spiroo> It is a smart move to have different if someone crashes
<intelikey> llutz same way the rest of you do.   i mount the fs
<llutz> even with none partition on a drive, you need some piece of software to handle that
<llutz> and that pieces allows you to use no partition, but not to use more than 4 primaries
<spiroo> anyway, is there any other way to fix my partition problem?
<spiroo> !kubuntu tribe 4 download
<intelikey> llutz you need two moduls  one for the hardware and one for the fs   i.e.  ide-disk  and  ext2     and that matters not if there are 0 or 40 primary(or extended) partitions
<llutz> intelikey: use an unpatched ide-disk and try to handle more than 4 primaries
<spiroo> why bother to complicate like that? Not that I do not have any problem, but still :P
<voidmage> this is REALLY ANNOYING
<voidmage> it's not booting at all now.
<voidmage> and the crazy lvm setup is making this really really difficult
<spiroo> anyway I will try to boot from LiveCD, what is the download/mirror link to Kubuntu Gutsy Tribe 4?
<llutz> intelikey: btw, the reason is that theres no space in the 512 byte of the MBR to fit more than 4 partition-entries. so every OS has to live with that restriction
<jhutchins> spiroo: There's a dedicated parted CD available.
<spiroo> really, where? Or btw, lol what is a dedicated parted CD?
<yellow_chicken> when i click the shutdown button, the menu pops out, but the shutdown optio n is gone. how to fix?
<voidmage> I'm running out of patience with this computer and how to fix it.
<intelikey> voidmage it's still grub.    i don't know what all you have tried  but;  1. either the information in /boot/grub/devices.map and /boot/grub/menu.lst  don't jive   or....  well there is no 2.
<voidmage> what can I do to fix it?
<dragon> hi guyz
<jhutchins> voidmage: As far as I know, the only way to convert from LVM back to normal partitions is to transfer the data.
<dragon> need some help with amarok
<spiroo> what is problem with grub?
<spiroo> amarok, what about it?
<dragon> where can i find a codec for mp3s
<spiroo> I have the solution
<dragon> there is none in the repos
<spiroo> install libxine-extracodecs ;P
<voidmage> oh.
<voidmage> i see what's happening.
<voidmage> i tried doing it manually
<spiroo> Go to adept if you are using that and check every 3rd-party-software
<voidmage> it freaks out at the kernel part
<voidmage> grub> kernel /vmlinux-2.6.20-16-generic
<intelikey> voidmage pastebin me information form the file created by       cat /proc/partitions /mounted/boot/grub/devices.map /mounted/grub/menu.lst > ~/information
<jhutchins> spiroo: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<voidmage> (stops, hard drive light blinks)
<voidmage> I can't paste anything because i can't boot.
<intelikey> voidmage livecd
<dragon> ok tnx
<spiroo> intelikey: why?
<intelikey> voidmage and /mounted/  means mount the root fs for the system some place and substitute that dir
<voidmage> I have trouble mounting the root fs because it's lvm
<intelikey> spiroo why what ?
<voidmage> and mount doesn't like taking that
<voidmage> and it doesn't bring up an entry in /dev
<voidmage> which is how it usually mounts
<spiroo>  <intelikey> voidmage livecd
<voidmage> you don't understand
<voidmage> i can't mount the root filesystem because it's in lvm
<voidmage> and don't know how to mount lvm
<spiroo> ah haha sorry. I thought you meant avoid image liveCD :D
<spiroo> did not think about the user, sorry voidmimage :P
<Assid> stupid nfs
<spiroo> btw: How to backup then, Keep is not doing the job
<spiroo> I need to backup to DVD
<jhutchins> voidmage: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<spiroo> no application for that or lib thata I know anyway
<Assid> anyanyone here using sshfs?
<llutz> spiroo: use growisofs
<voidmage> okay
<voidmage> but that doesn't tell me how to mount it.
<jhutchins> spiroo: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Backup/DVD-Backup-9701.shtml
<spiroo> growisofs? what is that?
<llutz> growisofs (1)        - combined genisoimage frontend/DVD recording program.
<spiroo> cool, never found that package before
<Assid> hrmm hanyone here played with sshfs?
<llutz> spiroo: you won't like it, it's CLI
<voidmage> intelikey: i don't have a devices.map in /boot
<jhutchins> spiroo: http://www.bluehaze.com.au/unix/cdbkup.html
<spiroo> llutz, what do you mean?
<voidmage> oh, /boot/gru
<voidmage> b
<jhutchins> Assid: I use the fish:// protocol in konqueor.
<llutz> spiroo: it has no GUI, nothing to click at
<Assid> fish ?
<spiroo> Could you unite with one package please, get very confused over here :D
<spiroo> llutz: I do not need GUI but I prefer that
<Karti> Hi, all - Any ideas why Konqueror comes up as Stalled when I open it and it tries to view my Home Drive? Cheers
<drewcipher_> Assid:  I have sshfs running / works well.   but, set up a while ago so not fresh in my mind
<Assid> drewcipher_: can you get sshfs to get you root on the other box?
<Assid> so you can access all the files
<Assid> nfs is just unstable for me
<drewcipher_> assid: haven't done that yet.  mounting as my user account
<voidmage> great.
<voidmage> i can't even GET the files to paste.
<voidmage> because i think my wireless is down
<spiroo> llutz, jhutchins: anything?
<llutz> Assid: enable rootlogin at remote-sshd
<intelikey> voidmage oh sorry  no s in device.map
<llutz> Assid: remote-pc needs to have a root-account, no *ubuntu-sudo-cripple
<intelikey> all linux boxen have a root account by default
<llutz> blah blah
<llutz> try  root-login on default ubuntu and see what i mean
<intelikey> i know that the password is locked  that doesn't mean the account is not there or usable
<spiroo> Is there any good GUI like Nero BackItup anywhere?
<llutz> intelikey: you are right, but not in this context (ssh access)
<spiroo> To bad Nero does not include that in package.
<llutz> intelikey: and excuse me for not being native-english
<intelikey> llutz two things affect that   root password or auth-key  and /etc/ssh/sshd_conf   settings    AllowRoot=
<jhutchins> Assid: nfs is plenty stable, but it might be difficult to figure out.
<Assid> llutz: how about servers that require certificate logins?
<voidmage> ugh.
<voidmage> i can't get wireless to work
<Assid> jhutchins: it just dies on me,.. im working and wham. hung
<voidmage> so i can't get a pastebin.
<drewcipher_> sshfs is great when there is no nfs export.
<jhutchins> llutz: Rather than allow root logins with password, the remote system should be set up with a shared key.
<spiroo> btw, is there any possibility to always be sudo, not ever have to type in password in Kubuntu?
<jhutchins> Assid: Ah.
<jhutchins> Assid: Possibly a time-out or a dropped connection.
<Assid> i open a new session.. and ls the mounted nfs.. i see the files.. even the new ones i made ont he other box
<Assid> so it does get updated info
<Assid> it just hangs on simple cp and stuff
<intelikey> voidmage ok.   i'll have to go in about three minuts anyway.    maybe someone else can help you.
<voidmage> it must be this lvm shit.
<jhutchins> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<intelikey> google grub and lvm
<intelikey> or grub on lvm
<Assid> can i get sshfs to work with certificate ? id_dsa ?
<Assid> and id_rsa
<jhutchins> Assid: Needless to say, it's probably a pain to get that worked out.
<Assid> yeah im just tired
<intelikey> Assid yes  it can be done.
<killermach> intelikey, logout login removed the icons
<Assid> intelikey: how?
<intelikey> killermach cool.    but that sounds like a bug    it shouldn't have required that for it to affect the desktop\
<voidmage> okay
<intelikey> Assid script it.    but i have to go for a few hours.
<voidmage> i got devmapper working
<jtmoney> no one likes kubuntu anymore
<voidmage> on my system the drives mount as /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root
<jtmoney> too many problems
<voidmage> and /dev/mapper/swap
<waylandbill_> I would think the id_rsa would work by just setting up the authorized_keys on the server end.
<spiroo> lol. Kubuntu is gonna release a new very good one and KDe 4 is on its way
<Assid> hrmm
<spiroo> Kubuntu is the greatest
<spiroo> almost anyway. Looking forward to stable release
<voidmage> oh
<voidmage> here's the problem
<voidmage> maybe
<spiroo> any tips for burn an OS cd?
<magicalmoose> like, you want to burn kubuntu onto a cd?
<underdog5004> I'm here, if anyone has any questions
<waylandbill_> magicalmoose: if you are running windows ATM, google for a free download called "ISORecorder" .. it will burn you a CD (assuming you don't have Nero or the like)
<waylandbill_> underdog5004: I'd like to know the meaning of life, the universe, and everything.
<underdog5004> 42
<Karti> underdog5004: Go on then - Any ideas why Konqueror comes up as Stalled when I open it and it tries to view my Home Drive? Cheers
<waylandbill_> You're amazing! ;-)
<underdog5004> Karti, do you mean when you try to view your home directory?
<magicalmoose> waylandbill: im not the one looking for a way to make an os cd.
<voidmage> I fixed the root (it was on hd0,0 instead of 0,4)
<Karti> Yes when I go through the System Menu on the task bar, to view my Home, it says its stalled then comes up about 1 minute later
<voidmage> and now it gives error 17
<Assid> great
<Assid> it dont work
<Assid> crap
<waylandbill_> spiroo: : if you are running windows ATM, google for a free download called "ISORecorder" .. it will burn you a CD (assuming you don't have Nero or the like)
<waylandbill_> Karti: how many entries are in the home directory?
<Karti> waylandbill_: I have only had this image for about 8 days, it has about 10 folders inside
<Karti> + the hidden .kde etc
<dragon> hi guyz
<jhutchins> Karti: I would suggest running fsck to check the disk.
* underdog5004 has to go take pics w/ gf
<underdog5004> adios
<waylandbill_> Karti: I was just curious if it had many files in that directory that konq would need to use plugins for, like thumbnailing images and the like.
<dragon> any ideas how to make amarok play mp3s?i installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras but it was no good
<jhutchins> dragon: Have you installed libxine-extracodecs?
<Karti> waylandbill_: It was fine until last night then it sort of went funny lol
<ninhobomba> why is it that everytime i do a lspci command on konsole it just stays blank
<ninhobomba> ?
<jhutchins> ninhobomba: try sudo lspci
<ninhobomba> thanks
<Karti> jhutchins: with fsck it comes up with some strong warnings for a mounted disk, should that be OK?
<jhutchins> Karti: What I would do is reboot with the command sudo shutdown -F -r now
<jhutchins> Karti: the -F tells the system to check the disks before mounting them on reboot.
<Karti> jhutchins: many thanks, will try that now
<jhutchins> Karti: Come back and let us know if it helped!
<Karti> no probs ;)
<curtis_> hi all.  has anyone had any luck getting dvd's to backup with Kubuntu?
<ninhobomba> curtis: have you tried k9copy?
<spiroo> waylandbill: I mean any special settings or CD/DVD to burn LiveCD in K3B
<curtis_> nonhobomba : no I haven't.  Any packages I need to rip with css protrection
<llutz> curtis_: libdvdcss2
<jhutchins> spiroo: as opposed to what?
<curtis_> llutz : got that.  OK.  I'll give it a shot.  I installed DVDFab under Wine but it came out REALLY bad.
<voidmage> how do I mount a lvm module under /dev/mapper?
<voidmage> er
<voidmage> how do i mount a lvm filesystem under /dev/mapper?
<spiroo> jhutchins: To burn a clean an nice none scratched erorr or anything like it.
<jhutchins> spiroo: Make sure you click the "noscratch" button.
<spiroo> lol
<spiroo> Okay, sorry, I mean no errors while burning or the data to get any error
<voidmage> on a livecd, how do i setup my lvm filesystem to access it?
<jhutchins> spiroo: Just burn it already.  You can have k3b verify it when complete, that may be the option you're looking for.
<spiroo> I have checked verify but It did not process it so I had to kill k3b process. Hope it got correct
<Karti> jhutchins: Looks like that cleared it up
<spiroo> cya, going to boot livecd and fix the ****** partitions :D
<jhutchins> Karti: Great!
<Karti> jhutchins: can you recommend any tools that report back on disks or smart drives?
<voidmage> my lvm drives aren't mounting on my livecd.
<voidmage> can anyone help?
<mattia> buonasera
<mattia> scusate, a chi posso chiedere ?
<mattia>  abbastanza imporatnte .. ho problemi con kubuntu
<mattia> -.
<llutz> !it | mattia
<Karti> !es
<jhutchins> Karti: Report back?  smartmontools might be what you're after.
<ubotu> mattia: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mattia> non mi copia piu le cose del dekstop
<Karti> jhutchins: cheers will have a look
<martijn81> anyone with an linksys wrt54g willing to test something for me?
<Karti> what does **Currently only for gtk** mean? cheers
<jhutchins> Karti: gtk is a graphics library ... what context?
<jhutchins> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-8ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 256 kB, installed size 624 kB
<Karti> downloade smartmontools and its gui smart-notifier, and when i searched for smart notifier, it said that on the website
<jhutchins> Karti: btw I think that was portuguese.
<Karti> na! thats my one hand typing!
<jhutchins> I mean mattia.
<Karti> lol ahhhh
<llutz> jhutchins: italian
<Karti> I had a quick quess with spannish :)
<jhutchins> Yeah, it does look like italian I guess.
<Karti> Just watching Street Wars on TV.....lol kids and drinks!
<compilerwriter> I have this usb stick drive that I am not sure if it is good or bad.  It does not automount when I connect it to my machine.  I know at one time the thing was formatted so that Demi-Sized Linux go be booted from it.  I am not sure if that would prevent it being automounted or not.  So how would I try to mount the thing manually to see if the drive is crap or if it needs to be reformatted?
<llutz> compilerwriter: sudo fdisk -l
<llutz> compilerwriter: if it is recognized: pmount /dev/<partition>
<compilerwriter> llutz I do that with it connected?
<llutz> sure
<compilerwriter> llutz All the fdisk does is show me /dev/sda1 linux /dev/sda2 extended /dev/sda5 swap
<llutz> compilerwriter: thats the internal hdd?
<Karti> nite all, thanks for the help
<compilerwriter> I believe that is the internal hd yes llutz
<llutz> compilerwriter: more output with "cat /proc/partitions" ?
<yeniklasorr> Do you know port number of an adsl modem's login page (like 192.168.2.1 or 10.0.0.2)
<compilerwriter> llutz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34456/
<llutz> compilerwriter: one more: lsusb
<voidmage> grub> root (hd0,4)
<voidmage> grub> find /
<voidmage> error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<jhutchins> yeniklasorr: Depends on the modem.
<yeniklasorr> jhutchins : airties
<yeniklasorr> jhutchins : or do you know some
<jhutchins> yeniklasorr: You'll have to search for your particular model on the net.
<Stygian> Anyone know of any issues with installing Kubuntu to a VMware GSX virtual server?
<[ifr0g] > any idea why video streaming only goes half my actual speed ?
<[ifr0g] > How could i trouble shoot this ?
<yeniklasorr> jhutchins: for "airties port number" ?
<jhutchins> Stygian: #vmware maybe.
<compilerwriter> llutz you still on.  Evidently the battery in my ups has crapped out and I need to get a new.  Power outtage took me offline.
<jhutchins> yeniklasorr: The IP should be the same as the gateway.
<jhutchins> yeniklasorr: You may not be able to access it internally.
<AhDiCt3D> AhDiCt3D: test
<llutz> compilerwriter: yep
<llutz> yeniklasorr: try 192.168.2.1
<jhutchins> yeniklasorr: Personally, I've never heard of "airties", and you would need a model number to find anything useful.
<yeniklasorr> jhutchins : I want to learn its port (like for http 80 )
<AhDiCt3D> !nvidia | AhDiCt3D
<NickPresta> Any idea how to make KDE use medium hinting for everything except bold fonts (Where I want to use full hinting)
<jhutchins> yeniklasorr: nmap it.
<yeniklasorr> how
<llutz> compilerwriter: is the stick listed by lsusb?
<yeniklasorr> jhutchins : can you teach
<compilerwriter> llutz:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34458/
<compilerwriter> llutz By the looks of things I don't think so.
<llutz> compilerwriter: looks not like an usb-stick :) have you tried to re-plugin it?
<compilerwriter> I just plugged it in to my usb2 card
<martijn81> anyone with an linksys wrt54g willing to test something for me?
<compilerwriter> I also just hooked up a working usb stick that automounted nicely to the same card llutz.
<llutz> compilerwriter: sounds like a damaged stick.
<compilerwriter> ok I will just chuck it then
<llutz> compilerwriter: >4GB?
<compilerwriter> Yes llutz it is less than 4GB
<llutz> compilerwriter: cheap enough
<compilerwriter> Kind of upsetting nevertheless.   I will just have to spend another $10.00 to get one so I will have one if I need it.  I only have a 32 meg one left now llutz.
<llutz> 32... not that much
<compilerwriter> No makes it kind of hard to carry installation files from pc to pc.
<ninhobomba> iwconfig only lists lo and eth0... but in the livecd it lists wlan0... it must be something i did.. how do i get it back to original state without needing to format and reinstall kubuntu?
<speaker219> I need some help very badly. I just accidently deleted the windows entry in my /boot/grub/menu.lst. can somebody tell me what i should put back in there? Or a command i could run? Please!
<underdog5004> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dga> Hello
<dga> where is the restricted drivers manager in kubuntu?
<docta_v> who can i speak with regarding having the siteban removed for my site for #ubuntu?
<docta_v> could someone ping the folks in #ubuntu for me please?
<NickPresta> docta_v, why were you banned?
<docta_v> i don't know... nothing i did
<docta_v> it's a major university so a lot of people connect from there
<docta_v> the ban has been in place for several weeks, it seems reasonable to remove it at this point
<NickPresta> docta_v, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCOperators I would contact one of the operators of #ubuntu and explain your case. They will find a solution, I'm sure.
<docta_v> NickPresta: cool, thanks for your help.
<jhutchins> docta_v: Sounds like maybe someone was a bit sloppy, or maybe it was an extreme problem, but you should be able to get the U un-blocked.
<jhutchins> Berkeley?  Sheesh!
<krisx> windows rules lol
<NickPresta> krisx, ?
#kubuntu 2007-08-21
<krisx> jk no i love that ive converted to kubuntu gutsy
<nosrednaekim> ya were scaring me there ;)
<krisx> anyone have any tips on getting a 7600 gt going ive got clone running but my resolution is terribly at 800x600 any ideas
<krisx> terrible
<jhutchins> krisx: gutsy is @ #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins> krisx: Is that an Nvidia graphics card?
<krisx> ok ty ;)
<krisx> yes it is
<jhutchins> You will probably need the nvidia drivers.
<jhutchins> !nvidia | krisx
<ubotu> krisx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<krisx> yeah im using the glx new
<krisx> ty
<krisx> see if i can break it again
<krisx> thanks folks
<solarwaver> is anyone knows adivx player for linux?
<runlevelten> mplayer
<runlevelten> right. night all
<solarwaver> a plyer that u can load subs i mean
<drif> which driver would I use for radeon 9800 Pro (R350)?
<solarwaver> vbgunz
<solarwaver> can u help
<solarwaver> ?
<vbgunz> sorry :/
<solarwaver> no i want a divx player that i can load subs
<nosrednaekim> drif: for maximun performance... the fglrx one.
<zipper> solarwaver, you can use vlc
<drif> nosrednaekim: test gives me just grey & white raster...
<solarwaver> zipper what is vlc
<solarwaver> ?
<BluesKaj> into video and never heard of VLC ?
<nosrednaekim> drif: test?
<solarwaver> no u can tell me?
<drif> nosrednaekim: there's test-button
<zipper> solarwaver, an application that can playback video
<nosrednaekim> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<solarwaver> yes i have 2 douzines but i can't load subs.
<solarwaver> i ll try vlc
<zipper> solarwaver, but besides, mplayer DOES, afaik, support subtitles
<zipper> it's just easier in vlc
<BluesKaj> VideoLan, http://www.videolan.org/
<solarwaver> you cant load them with m player
<fake> HHE
<solarwaver> with vlc u can?
<zipper> you might not be able to, but that doesnt mean it isnt possible
<zipper> and yes, vlc can
<fake> =X
<fake> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<fake> WY IM HR
<fake> ?
<fake> AAAAAAAA
<zipper> ehrm, you might wanna see the doctor with that thing
<nosrednaekim> drif:  in the monitor and settings thing? did you download the fglrx driver?
<dthacker-lt> !offtopic | fake
<ubotu> fake: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<drif> nosrednaekim: actually not yet - the default one worked with my earlier radeon..9500pro I recall
<nosrednaekim> drif: well if you test fglrx and haven't installed it yet.... of course it won't look right :)
<drif> nosrednaekim: but I didn't need it earlier either - there must be some version as default on 7.04?
<BluesKaj> drif, dunno if this will help , depends what you want to do , but this tutorial provides 3D and DRI for some games and video layered apps like Google Earth etc. : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<nosrednaekim> drif: what?
<drif> BluesKaj: thanks
<drif> BluesKaj: reason I'm asking here I don't have a browser at my disposal at the moment
<skedar> hmm
<skedar> o_o
<BluesKaj> drif , just don't pay too much attn to the writer's xorg file cuz he uses alaptop and his configuration and modules and devices will be different of course
<BluesKaj> konqueror not working ?
<[ifr0g] > My internet speed simply reduced to half its orginal speed, How could i debug this ?
<Biovore> [ifr0g] : DSL?
<underdog5004> [ifr0g] , your isp may be throttling your bt downloads
<[ifr0g] > Biovore, yes DSL.
<Biovore> BT is very depending on the swarm.. speeds will very alot..
<[ifr0g] > Biovore, i can understand.. BT but my youtube veoh and google videos stream half the speed..
<[ifr0g] > But if i stream two at once i get the whole Bandwidth..
<Biovore> ok.. If your on DSL that happens sometimes if the line degrades..
<Biovore> I had those problems..
<Biovore> Switched to cable
<[ifr0g] > Biovore, so i have to wait and check later ?
<Biovore> yup..  It outside of the house probably..
<[ifr0g] > darn..
<Biovore> Some DSL modems will tell you what they are running at..
<[ifr0g] > It was fine till yesterday..
<[ifr0g] > yes, i understand that.
<Biovore> yup.. did it rain ?
<[ifr0g] > Biovore, not, but i notices the cable tv was kinda distorted.
<[ifr0g] > nope*
<Biovore> well cable and the DSL are differnent systems..  So not sure whats up with that..
<[ifr0g] > ok, i will try downloading some file..
<Ch1ppy> hey, if I want to resize the ext3 partition I'm running right now, what's the best way?
<BluesKaj> GParted Live CD , Ch1ppy
<[ifr0g] > ok, i tried downloading google earth and i get around 50 kb / sec.. which 25 on youtube.. :(
<Ch1ppy> mkay
<[ifr0g] > Weird..
<[ifr0g] > I even disabled ipv6
<Biovore> if anything ipv6 would speed you up..
<[ifr0g] > Biovore, but ipv6 according to ubuntu forums seem to speed the internet up
<BluesKaj> a lotta sites aren't IPv6 enabled
<[ifr0g] > i meant when disabled.
<BluesKaj> hence =slow to load
<Biovore> depends..
<Biovore> I run ipv6 here..
<pollo> alguien ke hable espaol
<BluesKaj> !es | pollo
<ubotu> pollo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Biovore> If its setup.. and your ISP supports it.. it better.. more routes.
<[ifr0g] > BluesKaj, I am not worried about the website loading as them seem to load fast. the problem is with file download, streaming... etc...
<Biovore> but your application has to support IPV6 for it to mean anything..
<BluesKaj> heh, i have no way of knowing if IPv6  is supported by my ISP
<Biovore> Its probably not..
<Biovore> Most datacenters have it..
<zipper> Biovore, more routes? Why? Afaik, IPv4 can use IPv6 routers with a minor "hack" that makes the IPv6 routers invisible to the v4 clients
<Biovore> true..
<zipper> but still being able to use them
<Biovore> but its a hack
<BluesKaj> [ifr0g] , that has to do with the connections your DL client is amking and how you have it sertup
<zipper> doesnt matter when it works, and it's being used does it?
<Biovore> Using that IPv4 Ipv6 encapulation..
<BluesKaj> making, setup
<zipper> to be honest, it's the only thing to do. It's not like you're going to change the internet from v4 to v6 overnight
<Biovore> yup..
<[ifr0g] > BluesKaj, i have used wget firefox, both the same result. also couple of bandwidth tests seem to showhalf my speed.
<Biovore> Right now Its ponds of IPv6 in a IPv4 world..
<Biovore> Soon it will flip to the other way.. 5 years maybe..
<zipper> it's always like that
<zipper> just look at php for example
<Biovore> yup.. I was like that for decnet..
<[ifr0g] > BluesKaj, Do you know how to monitor where the problem is ? like from ping replays or dns checks ?
<BluesKaj> [ifr0g] , maybe you should be thankful for small mercies...my ISP just shuts us down without any warning at all when thy do reapirs to the lines
<[ifr0g] > BluesKaj, same here :D.. GOes like for 2 hrs or soo..
<[ifr0g] > but likeonesin a week..
<[ifr0g] > Never expireanced bandwidth drop untill today
<zipper> [ifr0g] , you can always run a traceroute in order to find out where the problem lies
<[ifr0g] > zipper, traceroute to what host ?
<BluesKaj> forgotten , but I think there is a CLI command to check your internet speed
<zipper> [ifr0g] , well, the host you're having trouble reaching i guess?
<zipper> well, you can use iptraf in the console
<zipper> to get detailed information
<[ifr0g] > zipper, Problem is with the download speed not browsing ..
<zipper> i didnt say anything about browsing? =/
<[ifr0g] > well, the host you're having trouble reaching i guess?
<[ifr0g] > ^^^
<[ifr0g] > zipper, the trouble is with any download, plus streaming from youtube.
<zipper> monitor the max bandwidth you can get from a couple of different servers
<zipper> if it's not what you're paying for, talk to your ISP
<zipper> it really doesnt matter if you find out where the problem is anyway. I mean you dont have access to fix it yourself anyway.
<[ifr0g] > zipper, well, that right. But i was here to find out if the problem was with my system. if not.. it would make that call..
<zipper> easiest and most secure way to make sure of that is simple
<zipper> get another comp, and check bandwidth on the same connection
<kazuma_> hello
<kazuma_> how can i write in another partition?
<ken_> kooonichiwah !
<kazuma_> xD
<ken_> did you mount it ?
<kazuma_> yeah friend
<kazuma_> they are visible
<kazuma_> but i just can see what they have
<[ifr0g] > zipper, :D.. Yes that was the last thing on my list ..
<kazuma_> y can't write on them
<ken_> you can mount partitions ro = readonly and rw read/write
<zipper> [ifr0g] , should be the first
<ken_> is ti NTFS your ooold windows partition ??
<kazuma_> yeah xD
<[ifr0g] > zipper, by the way iptraf is a neat little tool.
<kazuma_> but i have two partitions
<zipper> [ifr0g] , yeah, it actually is. I like it.
<ken_> yes yes  try installing 3g-ntfs
<ken_> sudo apt-get install 3g-ntfs
<zipper> kazuma_, you do _not_ want to enable write access to a ntfs partition.
<BluesKaj> ntfs-3g
<ken_> yes he wants  ^_^
<kazuma_> why
<kazuma_> xD
<zipper> kazuma_, it is, and always will be, dangerous and experimental. Continue at your own risk.
<BluesKaj> and ntfs-config
<kazuma_> i want to pass some things:P
<BluesKaj> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<swhalen> Hello
<ken_> ntfs-3g is no more beta anymore ...
<[ifr0g] > zipper, BluesKaj, THanks for your time guys..
<swhalen> anyone here use ccsm with kubuntu?
<[ifr0g] > bbl
<BluesKaj> hey NP [ifr0g] 
<zipper> ken_, that doesnt mean it's not risky or experimental
<kazuma_> ok zipper
<kazuma_> but can you tell me? :P
<NickPresta> zipper, I undestand that there have been problems in the past but seriously, check the ntfs-3g homepage. They apply more wear and tear in one test than you would in a years worth of use. I think it's safe to at least suggest it...
<knowledge25> hello: can anybody help me install looking glass ?
<ken_> thx nick
<BluesKaj> ntfs-3g and ntfs-config work is most cases
<BluesKaj> in
<kazuma_> so i have to install ntfs-3g?
<ken_> itz as safe as chtting in the internet , bweare SOME might lsiten o.0
<NickPresta> zipper, I mean, if http://www.ntfs-3g.com/quality.html doesn't convince you that it is safe for home use, then I don't know how you're ever going to access an NTFS partition. :)
<ken_> if u wnt towrite on NTFS , yes
<zipper> NickPresta, "safe" is being used too freely these days. As long as NTFS remains a closed filesystem, using it will always be experimental and dangerous. Sure, you can go pretty far with reverse-engineering, but that doesnt make it "safe"
<BluesKaj> kazuma_, yes and ntfs-config is also recommended
<BluesKaj> zipper, a word of caution is always in order , but let's not get too alarmist
<kazuma_> o thanks
<BluesKaj> :)
<ken_> iam running torrents (maaany ) from my kubuntu , the data is written to my bigger NTFS partition iam going out on a limb here  =)
<zipper> BluesKaj, i just fear one day that a new (k)ubuntu user is going to come inhere and blame us all for him losing all his data
<knowledge25>  hello: can anybody help me install looking glass ?
<Branden> after install how to i add the boot flag to a harddrive?
<ken_> and we will convinve him , it was for a greter good lol
<zipper> ken_, torrents usually isnt crucial data. I mean, it doesnt really matter if you have 5 or 10 gigs of pr0n. I was more thinking of backing up work files, family photos and such
<NickPresta> knowledge25, http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/ ? That?
<BluesKaj> zipper, it's already happened with other apps... what else is new ...ppl aren't perfect and make mistakes...even when given the best advice possible
<zipper> i dont get this
<zipper> you guys recommend NTFS-3g, but you almost banned me for recommending automatix
<BluesKaj> big difference , zipper
<Biovore> automatix breaks things..
<Biovore> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<BluesKaj> !automatix | zipper
<ubotu> zipper: please see above
<zipper> dude, i know
<Biovore> :-P
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<zipper> and yes, i do know why it breaks stuff, i've read it all
<NickPresta> zipper, http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<zipper> =S
<BluesKaj> zipper, do you detect a difference there ? :)
<zipper> sigh
<zipper> too late to take up this argument once again
<kazuma_> dudes you are awesome
<ken_> looking glasss  , mhh , i thought compiz is far fetched
<kazuma_> now i can write on my partitions
<kazuma_> thanks a lot for the help
<ken_> after reboot it will be gone  normaly
<ken_> read about /etc/fstab
<ken_> ad urself to the fuse group
<zipper> my oppinion boiled down: Newbies are going to fuck up their system. Always. So why not recommend them using automatix, and cross our fingers it works? Sure, it may brick their ubuntu installation, but to be honest, dont you think they would've managed to do that on their own anyway?
<zipper> kazuma_, and in a week you can come crying about not taking backup, after you've lost all your data =)
<ken_> ^.^
<zipper> nah, j/k, i'm just being paranoid
<ken_> ah come on
<SlimeyPete> that's either extreme irony or extreme irresponsibility ;p
<BluesKaj> zipper, believe us ...there are many voices of experience in that botb
<zipper> SlimeyPete, me?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<SlimeyPete> :)
<zipper> well, it's not irony, so take your pick
<SlimeyPete> not much choice left :)
<zipper> well, i didnt expect you to agree with me
<zipper> but i'd rather go through the automatix sourcecode, seeing whats actually being done, than ask another newbie "What did you do?" just to get the regular "nothing..." answer
* BluesKaj shrugs ... be my guest :P
<ken_> is the looking galss gyu still around ?
<ken_> *glass guy
<zipper> thought you were going to say "Gals"
<zipper> we all know there are no female on the internet
<zipper> whose names doesnt end in .jpg anyway
<ken_> whats a female ?
<Biovore> Is it a type of connector?
<zipper> nevermind =)
<zipper> Biovore, yeah... kind of
<ken_> is think itz a kind of a demuxer
<ken_> jsut more complex , but not THAT complex  ^.^
<zipper> doesnt work like the regular kind though, they dont respond very well to electricity
<BluesKaj> unless it vibrates and is self contained in a certain shape :)
<Biovore> lol
<zipper> hehe
* BluesKaj waits to be bam=nned by some misterogognist 
<ken_> Project Looking Glass ( promotion video on sun.com) -> 11/15/03 this thingy might be outdated i think , https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/  <-  never seen such ugly eye candy
<ken_> zzZzzz compizzZzzzz zzz ZZ z  g'nite
<Sakkath_> how can i upgrade kubuntu i was trying to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades but it's for gnome so i don't have update-manager?
<rosso_> you can install the update manager anyway ubuntu and Kubuntu use the same repositories
<Sakkath_> rosso_: so that would be the solution? just install update-manager?
<rosso_> as long as you dont get upset about a bit of gtk2 libaries
<Sakkath_> its ok
<rosso_> yep, if you have a how to that says to use the update manager, do so
<Sakkath_> rosso_: yeah, it's on help.ubuntu.org. unless someway i can use the kde one, adept?
<Cainus> hey... can anyone tell me how to get a better screen rez than kubuntu has defaulted to?  I know my card/monitor can do better
<rosso_> be sure you have kubuntu-desktop installes...
<rosso_> Cainus:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow instructions
<rosso_> Sakkath_: yes or use the konsole sudo apt-get install update-manager
<Sakkath_> rosso_: was that directed to me? the kubuntu-desktop?
<rosso_> Sakkath_: yes i remember that was of importance
<Cainus> rosso_: thanks... looking into it
<Sakkath_> rosso_: should i do that now?
<rosso_> Cainus: it will make a backup of you old xorg.conf as fas as i remember
<rosso_> Sakkath_: well, whenever you feel like
<Sakkath_> rosso_: would it matter much?
<rosso_> Sakkath_: the missing kubuntu-desktop package? i guess, at least i have something in mind that it is of importance to have that package installed while upgrade
<rosso_> it is installed by default anyway
<Sakkath_> rosso_: well i would think once it's done the updater thingie will find the new version if it exists, it's def. installed atm since i'm on kubuntu
<Sakkath_> oh
<Sakkath_> erm
<Sakkath_> nvm
<Sakkath_> oh not nvm >.>
<Cainus> rosso_: is there a nice safe easy way to restart x after to try the new config?
<rosso_> well, yes update-manager ill find the new version, get new sources.list and upgrade
<Sakkath_> ctrl+alt+backspace is safe
<rosso_> yes
<Sakkath_> or using the initscript
<Sakkath_> the former is easier
<Sakkath_> can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk
<flaccid> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<flaccid> when is next LTS version?
<Sakkath_> rosso_: it's failing with that error
<rosso_> Sakkath_: else go the kosole way...change your /etc/apt/sources.list. change all "edgy" to "feisty". run: sudo apt-get clean followed by sudo apt-get update, followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade another time and try it even a third time, till theres nothing left to upgrade
<rosso_> and thats it
<Sakkath_> rosso_: yeah, i can do that; teh guide offers that as an other option.. 'not recommended' though but i can do that
<zipper> rosso_, running apt-get dist-upgrade multiple times doesnt make much sense. One should be enough.
<flaccid> sometimes one aint enough heh
<Sakkath_> i'm on 6.06 i got a few versions to upgrade to ;P
<rosso_> if there should be any errors you might be able to fix it with sudo apt-get -f install or sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rosso_> zipper: actually the system isnt fully upgraded after having it run only one time. dont ask me why, its just like that
<rosso_> zipper: insert "sometimes" into my last post
<zipper> i would in fact like to ask you about that, since i dont believe it
<Sakkath_> can i tell what apt-get install update-manager also installed?
<Sakkath_> I guess I don't need it since it doesn't work and I'll just use the apt-get method.
<rosso_> zipper: well, than just dont believe it. i dont believe in god you dont believe in doing dist-upgrade a second time
<Sakkath_> I don't believe in god either
<Sakkath_> :P
<zipper> god doesnt have an open and freely available sourcecode where you can check for sure
<flaccid> i believe in dog, as in k9, same thing?
<level1_> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Sakkath_> 'cause he don't exist ;D
<flaccid> :p
<Sakkath_> level1_: that wasn't directed to anyone, was it?
<level1_> Sakkath_: yeah, me
<Sakkath_> level1_: ok, just checking
<Sakkath_> Hey, what does an insomniac agnostic dyslexic do?
<rosso_> zipper:  good point, i saw it....ive seen it happen. od did speak to me
<level1_> Sakkath_: how does that happen?  I don't remember crashing apt before
<level1_> Sakkath_: stay up all night wondering if there is a dog?
<Sakkath_> level1_: yeah
<Sakkath_> haha
<level1_> Sakkath_: I'm agnostic and the joke offends me :)
<Sakkath_> I'm atheist and I find it funny.  Jokes always offend at least *someone* "learn to take a joke" </cliche>
<flaccid> its funny when people get offensive about something that doesn't even exist
<Sakkath_> flaccid: *hi-five!!*
<flaccid> *hi five!*
<Sakkath_> :D
<flaccid> (borat stylez)
<Sakkath_> ewww
<Sakkath_> OK I guess..
<level1_> flaccid: but I keep telling mac users that their OS has no utility
<Sakkath_> utility for what lol
<flaccid> mac has much utilities
<level1_> flaccid: they get offended over something that doesn't exsist
<Sakkath_> level1_: maybe you're not root? maybe another user or a program is using apt-get?
<level1_> Sakkath_: no, and no
<flaccid> mac os x has lots of utils wtf
<Sakkath_> level1_: maybe a ghost process? :S
<flaccid> level1_: can you be specific
<level1_> well, if there is another program running, I don't know how it got there
<Sakkath_> some kind of updater?
<Sakkath_> idk ;x
<level1_> flaccid: I'm kidding... mac is a nice computer, I don't like the interface very much
<flaccid> ah rightio
<level1_> just my opinion
<flaccid> fink is good
<Sakkath_> fink?
<flaccid> its just the closed sourceness of components of os x base that suck
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> like fink update/commander
<Sakkath_> err.. i ran apt-get install kubuntu-desktop so now all i have to do is edit sources.list from dapper to edgy?
<Sakkath_> and apt said kubuntu-desktop is its latest vesion
<flaccid> for upgrade yeah
<Sakkath_> i guess adept did that for me
<flaccid> kubuntu-desktop is only a meta package
<rosso_> zipper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<flaccid> remove it and add it again for latest packs..
<Sakkath_> oh
<Sakkath_> ok
<rosso_> "NOTE: The first run of dist-upgrade will upgrade everything except for upstart. After this a second dist-upgrade will finish the upgrade."
<zipper> "NOTE: The first run of dist-upgrade will upgrade everything except for upstart. After this a second dist-upgrade will finish the upgrade."
<flaccid> usually after dist-uprade you do a reinstall/install of ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-minimal to ensure you have all the packs in those meta packs
<Sakkath_> ahaha
<zipper> what exactly do the person who wrote that mean?
<Sakkath_> zipper: it's funny that you said that same time rosso_ did?
<flaccid> !info upstart
<ubotu> upstart: event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 0.3.8-1 (feisty), package size 155 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Sakkath_> flaccid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades so that guide is completely wrong?
* flaccid goes to look
<Sakkath_> i can't use the update-manager metod
<Sakkath_> flaccid: thanks
<zipper> but
<zipper> upstart _should_ be affected by the first dist-upgrade afaik?
<flaccid> that guide should be fine
<Sakkath_> flaccid: it doesn't mention dist-upgrade anywhere
<rosso_> zipper: should but isnt as it seems...ask mark shuttleworth, dunno
<flaccid> but in theory you should be able to dist-upgrade and not upgrade
<zipper> probably is, its just the multiple dist-upgrades that makes me wonder
<Sakkath_> flaccid: nor does it mention removing kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-minimal/standard
<flaccid> it does it in step 5...
<Tabmow> how do i set adept to use a proxy server when downloading packages, or using apt-get?
<Sakkath_> they have youdo dist-upgrade at the end
<flaccid> Sakkath_: upgrades are rarely smooth.. thats why you remove and add again to be sure. removing a meta package doesn't remove any packages...
<Sakkath_> flaccid: i removed kubuntu-desktop and nothing else was removed
<flaccid> but yeah that guide is fine
<flaccid> it will do whats required
<Sakkath_> flaccid: ok..
<flaccid> tahts right
<hitmanWilly> ubuntu really needs to get on a rolling upgrade program
<Sakkath_> i guess adept did it for me earlier than
<flaccid> its in the case where you had problems with packs, had to do something manual due to a conflict or something then you re-add those two meta packages to make sure you didn't miss any crucial packs
<rosso_> the update-manager worked fine for me un kubuntu
<Sakkath_> rosso_: it crashes with a weird error
<flaccid> updates are smoother if you didn't add *any* extra packages after initial install. i usually had at least a few hundred more so upgrading for me is usually a chore.
<flaccid> had=add
<rosso_> but now i think i remember....it is called with when done via sudo which is not available on  kubuntu so i started it with kdesu probably
<Sakkath_> can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk
<flaccid> wtf
<Sakkath_> rosso_: sudo is of course available, it says to use gksu, so i used kdesu instead
<flaccid> what says that Sakkath_
<Sakkath_> rosso_: that's the error btw
<Sakkath_> flaccid: when i tried to use update-manager to do this
<Sakkath_> E: Package kubuntu-desktop has no installation candidate
<Sakkath_> err
<flaccid> i would try adept if anything - you probably don't have a gnome/gtk dep for it
<Sakkath_> flaccid: i'm not sure how to use that to do a dist upgrade
<rosso_> Sakkath_: i see...yes that i wa thinking too, missing gtk libs...maybe had them installed coincedentally
<Sakkath_> well why wouldn't it have done the deps itself
<flaccid> Sakkath_: just use apt-get
<Sakkath_> and wtf why can't i get kubuntu-desktop back
<flaccid> i would never use a gui frontend to do an upgrade
<rosso_> Sakkath_: chance sources lists open adept fetch updates fullupgrade
<rosso_> and
<rosso_> full upgrade second time lol
<Dave__> help, i set my monitor settings to the monitor ihave and now it comes up to a grey screen
<flaccid> yeah apt-get update then see if the pkg is available
<flaccid> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<flaccid> its in main
<Dave__> yes
<rosso_> Dave__: start in text mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rosso_> or
<hitmanWilly> Dave__, is it a grey screen with a big black X or just completely blank?
<Dave__> just completely black
<hitmanWilly> Dave__, ok, do the reconfigure thing then
<Dave__> ok thanks
<doug_> would it be advisable to install ati drivers from their website?
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know offhand if the PCSX package works on its own or if it needs the same BIOS image that the Windows version used to require?
<hitmanWilly> doug_, no
<hitmanWilly> !ati | doug
<ubotu> doug: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sakkath_> ill brb >..
<alirio> buenas
<alirio> tengo una pregunta
<NickPresta> !es | alirio
<ubotu> alirio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alirio> ok
<Dave__> it says x-server is not installed
<rosso_> Dave__: plese copy the line you entered
<hitmanWilly> Dave__, the pkg is xserver-xorg
<flaccid> is that from sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sakkath_> so how do i install kubuntu-dekstop?
<Sakkath_> desktop
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> in your case sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will work if your sources.list is correct
<Dave__> i typed rossos line above
<Sakkath_> flaccid: i still get that thingie
<flaccid> sources is wrong then
<alirio> i have  aquestion
<rosso_> Dave__: please copy it here to make sure theres no typo
<Sakkath_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Sakkath_>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: hwdb-client-kde but it is not going to be installed
<Sakkath_>                    Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<Sakkath_> E: Broken packages
<Sakkath_> great
<Dave__> im on windows
<flaccid> !pastebin > Sakkath_
<Sakkath_> yeah.. sorry..
<rosso_> Dave__: ????????
<flaccid> Sakkath_: i would re-generate your sources.list first
<flaccid> !source-o-matic > Sakkath_
<Dave__> ill try it again
<flaccid> !info hwdb-client-kde
<ubotu> hwdb-client-kde: KDE client program for the Ubuntu Hardware Database. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.10.1 (feisty), package size 310 kB, installed size 476 kB
<alirio> are there some problem if i update kubuntu  6.06.1 since alternate cd
<alirio> ??
<Sakkath_> stop pm lol
<flaccid> that pack is in main
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> i'll just spam the chan instead
<Sakkath_> flaccid: ty ;P it's just a one-liner. anyways uh, you want me to set it to edgy, the one i am upgrading to, right?
<alirio> right
<rosso_> Sakkath_: youre upgrading to edgy?
<Dave__> i typed"sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<hitmanWilly> rosso_, he's upgrading from 6.06 to feisty
<Sakkath_> rosso_: yes, i'm on 6.06 and i think i have to go to 6.10 before anything right?
<alirio> no i want upgrade to kubuntu feisty fawn
<flaccid> Sakkath_: yep
<flaccid> don't you want to upgrade to feisty.. set your sources to what you are dist-upgrading to
<hitmanWilly> Dave__, it said not installed again?
<Dave__> yes
<flaccid> you can upgrade from dapper to feisty - it may not be as smooth however
<rosso_> Sakkath_: as soon as your package dependencies are messed DONT upgrade
<Sakkath_> flaccid: well i wanna go to the latest ver
<Sakkath_> i need to go to edgy first no?
<flaccid> ok latest is feisty
<Sakkath_> then feisty
<hitmanWilly> Dave__, ok, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<alirio> but are ther eany problem if i upgrade 6.0.6.1 to 6.10
<rosso_> Sakkath_: no first to edgy
<flaccid> you don't need to, but it may be easier/less problems
<Dave__> ok
<Sakkath_> 20:48 < Sakkath_> i need to go to edgy first no?
<Sakkath_> 20:48 < flaccid> ok latest is feisty
<Sakkath_> 20:48 < Sakkath_> then feisty
<flaccid> i've upgraded from dapper to feisty before
<Sakkath_> minus your line :P
<flaccid> you can go from dapper to gutsy if you really wanted
<Sakkath_> so i set sources.list to edgy then try to upgrade right?
<alirio> and had some problem
<alirio> ?
<flaccid> but gutsy is not production
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, there's some broken deps for ya :P
<flaccid> i can fix broken deps heh
<flaccid> you can go to edgy then to feisty or straight to feisty, your choice
<Dave__> says couldnt find package
<Sakkath_> flaccid: dont wanna chance anythin
<hitmanWilly> !info xorg
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<rosso_> Sakkath_: run apt-get build-dep for a try
<rosso_> before changing sources.list
<hitmanWilly> Dave__, ok, sudo apt-get install xorg
<Dave__> ok
<flaccid> Sakkath_: you are chancing no matter how you upgrade....
<alirio> i have  a alternet cd of 6.10 but i had read to some problems after of upgrade for example dont internet function and oters
<Sakkath_> flaccid: err. ok. 'don't want to have an even greater risk' i dont know lol
<flaccid> do to edgy then to feisty then. but thats double the d/l and double the time... up to you
<alirio> better is clean install??
<Sakkath_> we need 'nopaste' the gentoo nopaste ruby script in the packages i love that tool
<flaccid> put it this way, i've never done an upgrade on ubuntu that hasn't had problems i've had to fix manual
<flaccid> clean install will always be better, but you should not have to do that
<alirio> why
<alirio> ?
<rosso_> alirio: no upgrade is fine, you should be more precise about the errors tat occured in case you want someone to be able to help you
<hitmanWilly> alirio, the best way ive always found is to have /home on a seperate partition and clean install, at least on buntu boxes
<flaccid> because its clean
<Sakkath_> flaccid: http://rafb.net/p/G37I5G31.html
<Sakkath_> rosso_: rather, that as to you, you otld me to do build-dep
<Sakkath_> :\
<alirio> ok
<flaccid> i didn't suggest that command, Sakkath_. but it doesn't look like your sources.list is healthy...
<flaccid> pastebin sources.list Sakkath_
<rosso_> You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<Sakkath_> flaccid: rosso_ suggested build-dep
<rosso_> Sakkath_: for christs sake read what the konsole tells you
<flaccid> it doesn't matter Sakkath_... fix the sources.list
<flaccid> read what it says lol
<alirio> for exmaple dont internet function or some programs dont function after upgrade
<Sakkath_> god is there anything like nopaste script for gentoo
<Sakkath_> rosso_: i had used the source-o-matic or whatever
<rosso_> Sakkath_: well, just make it work. theres a dozen web pages you can copy paste a clean source list from
<Sakkath_> flaccid: there ya go http://rafb.net/p/3FBq6z52.html
<Dave__> grrr...it forced a autocheck
<flaccid> i gtg
<rosso_> Sakkath_: ok. make a source list for you CURRENT version. apt-get update and upgrade and see if it brings any errors
<Sakkath_> rosso_: ok
<rosso_> Sakkath_: then just TRY to install kubuntu-dektop, it PROPABLY will tell you its already installed. then just follow instructions on the link ive posted above in case apt-get gives no error messages
<Sakkath_> rosso_: i had removed kubuntu-desktop since flaccid or you told me i should uninstall then install
<Sakkath_> so let's see.
<rosso_> Sakkath_: not me for sure ...
<Sakkath_> ok it installed this time
<Sakkath_> kubuntu-desktop installed fine
<Sakkath_> rosso_: you wanted me to update and 'upgrade'
<Sakkath_> did you mean dist-upgrade?
<rosso_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<Sakkath_> rosso_: don't i want to upgrade to edgy before feisty?
<rosso_>   sudo sed -e 's/\dapper/ edgy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<rosso_> to change source list
<rosso_> than do update
<rosso_> than dist-upgrade (two times)
<rosso_> Sakkath_: basically this routine works for all upgrades. if something should be weird. you might fiy it with the standart apt-get tools. man apt-get tells you a lot about that. i gotta go. nite
<Sakkath_> rosso_: good night, ty buddy
<smile> ?
<smile> 
<Sakkath_> O_o
<Sakkath_> i didn't know this suppored that
<Sakkath_> lol
<smile> chinese.........
<Sakkath_> ya
<Sakkath_> what does it say? ;X
<Dragnslcr> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<smile> thank you...
<Dave__> i got it.. thanks everybody
<smile> Sakkath form  ?
<Sakkath_> smile: what are you talking about?
<alirio> l
<Sakkath_> l
<smile> @_@
<smile> 
<smile> 
<NickPresta> !cn | smile
<ubotu> smile: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<smile> hi~
<smile> thank you, ubotu
<smile> 
<smile>  D
<NickPresta> smile, this is the English Kubuntu support channel.
<smile> 
<Sakkath_> smile: what's with you
<smile> NickPresta, Thank you,tell me.....
<Sakkath_> um
<NickPresta> sigh
<Sakkath_> ...
<Sakkath_> NickPresta: troll/
<Sakkath_> ?*
<NickPresta> I don't know. He has typed with chinese characters so I would imagine this person legitimately wants helps, but who knows. It isn't hard to bring up a character table...
<smile> i am , bad english ........   -____________-!
<Sakkath_> smile: so join #ubuntu-cn
<NickPresta> smile, type: /join #ubuntu-cn
<smile> i down...
<smile> Thank you..
<Sakkath_> NickPresta: but he said thank you twice for giving him the right channel
<Sakkath_> NickPresta: then he just keeps asking weird stuff, he said to me Sakkath: form?
<smile> form = 
<smile> Where you from?
<smile> form ..
<NickPresta> !cn | smile
<ubotu> smile: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Sakkath_> smile: USA
<smile> in china
<Sakkath_> yes
<smile> china , HuBei, WuHan
<smile> I would like to share with you, but language is a barrier, we think that I need help, is not, thank you for the kindness
<Sakkath_> i'm assuming he's using a cheap translater
<smile> This is the translation software translation, we can read?
<Sakkath_> :S
<Sakkath_> smile: have you tried #ubuntu-cn
<dwidmann> Sakkath: I think that was a yes.
<Sakkath_> dwidmann: yeah lol
<dwidmann> I'm beginning to think that I need(want) a kvm.
<smile> 
<smile> I know that the Chinese community, and I just want to share that
<Sakkath_> dwidmann: heh, they sure are useful
<Sakkath_> smile: do you need help?
<smile> 
<smile> You are from which country?
<smile> yes
<smile> no..
<smile> no.
<Sakkath_> I am from USA
<smile> no help
<smile> : D
<dwidmann> I'm also from the Beurocratic States of America :\
<Sakkath_> Ok
<Sakkath_> dwidmann: ?
<dwidmann> The more I read about our countries state of affairs the more I'm bothered by it :\ Nevermind.
<smile> 
<smile> You know very pleased
<Sakkath_> dwidmann: me too. i'm off to canada when i'm old enough
<smile> 
<smile> How old are you?
* dwidmann is 21
<smile> : D
<newzen> hi all, how can i see tv that requiere window media player??
<smile> i am 26,
<dwidmann> newzen: will vlc play it? how about mplayer? Worth a try
<smile> 
<Sakkath_> I am 16.
<smile> Sakkath ,,
<newzen> im going to try, but one by default is there on a brand new install??
<smile> 
<smile> Here is the place to learn Ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> smile: this is the kubuntu support channel
<zipper> <dwidmann> I'm also from the Beurocratic States of America :\
<nosrednaekim> where users ask questions.
<smile> 
<zipper> name me one country from the 1st world that isnt beucratic =S
<nosrednaekim> zipper: where the education is so bad, people can't spell beaurocratic.
<smile> 
<nosrednaekim> :)
<zipper> nosrednaekim, also, name me a country where anyone would care about that
<newzen> smile: is not good etiquette write in other language
<Chippy> hey, does someone want to help me out with resizing a partition?
<smile> Sattath ,You are a legend in computer genius?
<zipper> nosrednaekim, you're just playing mr. fancypants cus' you use xchat's dictionary =)
<nosrednaekim> zipper: nope.. using konversation here without spell checking :)
<nosrednaekim> Chippy: sure.. what do you want to do?
<zipper> heh, i use xchat, i just dont care too much about those red lines under every word =P
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: well I have a bunch of free space before my partition, and I want to use it
<zipper> everyone online is so horrible at typing a proper sentence anyway, so i stand out as a perfectionist anyway =P
<nosrednaekim> Chippy: was this old windows space or something?
<nosrednaekim> zipper: I know.. I was just kiddin ya..
<zipper> i know
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: I'm on a livecd and I'm trying to resize it but gparted is a <insert word here>
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: yeah, just resized my ntfs partition
<nosrednaekim> Chippy: awesome program?
<zipper> but it's 4am.... i'm allowed to go on a talk-to-yourself rage by now
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: insulting word :)
<nosrednaekim> zipper: heh... if you've been aroun here at all you know I am horrific at sentences.
<nosrednaekim> Chippy: well you can't add that partition space to your existing installation you know..
<zipper> nosrednaekim, No, you're not. Being horrible is "Can sum1 help me pleezorz?!?!!!!111"
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: done it before
<BluesKaj> bureaucratic ?  .. nosrednaekim :)
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: why can't I do it?
<nosrednaekim> zipper: no,i'm like "gop to the enf of the line edit prefernces"
<zipper> lol
<zipper> it's "bureaucratic" actually
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: AHHHH!
<zipper> not "beaurocratic" as you said =S
<nosrednaekim> see what I said about our education?
<smile> 
<zipper> heh
<smile> 
<zipper> i wouldn't take an education that focused on me spelling "bureaucratic" correct
<smile> 
<Chippy> so no ideas on the partition?
<zipper> smile, we do not understand you
<zipper> or at least, i dont
<nosrednaekim> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<BluesKaj> yup, wifey is a retired teacher ...the cirriculum was toyally devastated by the silly bureaucrats in the dept of education back in the 70s and made it almost impossible for "english" to have any respect or stature in the system after that
<nosrednaekim> Chippy: depending on the amount of space you can muster, you can torn it into your /home folder
<nosrednaekim> zipper: lol
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: ...I've resized my root partition before, never had any problems...
<sheldonc> why does kubuntu have wickedly different branding?
<nosrednaekim> Chippy: but no doubt you have either added to the end of it, or made it smaller
<nosrednaekim> sheldonc: like it?
<zipper> BluesKaj, hmm? I would say english has very much respect and stature. It's far from being the mostly spoken language and still, it's a de facto standard in the IT business
<smile> 
<smile> We Manmanliao, I first, the wait for the next return, my translation software is not bad. . Oh
<smile> 
<smile> We continue to chat, I first, the wait for the next return, my translation software is not bad. . Oh
<smile> : D
<sheldonc> nosrednaekim: not really, i find it kind of distracting
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: nope, last time I did it I actually made my windows partition (first partition) smaller, moved my swap partition to the end (from the middle) and moved my main partition backwards and resized it
<BluesKaj> well in Ontario, grammar and spelling are fianlly getting some much needed attention again
<nosrednaekim> sheldonc: yeah I don't like the default either.so I made it look like Vista..lol
<zipper> not saying your translation software is bad smile, it just... makes wierd sentences sometimes, making it hard for us to understand what you want
<BluesKaj> oops finally
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I can tell ;)
<Chippy> BluesKaj: I find your typo ironic and humorous
<zipper> BluesKaj, i have no idea where or what Ontario is to be honest
<sheldonc> nosrednaekim: me too! i made my kicker have a vista taskbar bg too :)
<nosrednaekim> and there were SEVERAL grammar errors in that sentence as well
<nosrednaekim> Chippy: well cool.. i didn't think you could do that :)
<BluesKaj> it's meant to be ...I'm old and grumpy ..a little humour ...and see geography is lacking in other places as well :)
<zipper> nosrednaekim, there always is. Have you ever tried reading something that was 100% proper grammar usage? It's horrible
<Chippy> zipper: Ontario is a province in Canada
<smile> Thank you, you can read my translation, the language is a big obstacle, I ubuntu is the primary learners, I am glad to know you
<BluesKaj> Ontario = 12 million Canadians live here
<zipper> Chippy, i see
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: who care about canadians ;)
<nosrednaekim> *cares
<zipper> oh well, i guess i can always excuse my ignorance with me living what? 5.000km away? =P
<nosrednaekim> zipper: YEP... I feel your pain
<Chippy> zipper: where do you live?
<zipper> smile, we're happy to have you here
<smile> zipper,
<smile> 
<smile> You are a warm person,
<zipper> Chippy, denmark... small country in scandinavia, europe. Right on top of germany
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, those who count do ...we Canadians do :)
<Chippy> zipper: what's Germany?
<Chippy> zipper: and where?
<zipper> you know... nazi's?
<zipper> =P
<Chippy> zipper: nope, they were 5,000km away
<smile> 
<smile> Friendly people
<Chippy> zipper: I guess I can be excused.
<zipper> pfff
<zipper> okay
<Chippy> zipper: :)
<BluesKaj> <---born in Finland to Swedish ancestry ...moved to Canada 60 yrs ago
<zipper> then i expect you to know rhus as well
<zipper> one of the largest cities in denmark, you must know of it =P
<BluesKaj> my grandmother was danish , from copenhagen :)
<Chippy> zipper: I hope you get that I was making a point
<zipper> BluesKaj, sure... once ice-country can be as good as the next one i guess
<zipper> Chippy, i do, just being silly
<Chippy> zipper: ah, good.  Excuse me, it's hard to tell on IRC, what with the large indigenous noob population and whatnot
<BluesKaj> bah , you guys are wimps ...can't take a lil cold weather
<nosrednaekim> HELP ME WITH MY KUBUNTU! ITS CRASHING WHEN I HIT CERTAIN KEY COMBINATIONS!
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: hit it more, it'll fix itself sooner or later
<nosrednaekim> CTRL+ALT+DEL for instance
* nosrednaekim has logged off
<zipper> Chippy, hehe, i know i'm not making it easier. I should really get to bed... have a nasty habit of going mental in the wee hours
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: hm, try ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: if that doesn't work, type that remove command with the recursive and force options on the root folder
<nosrednaekim> haha ever heard the story of the idot hacker? I'll tell it over on #kubuntu-offtopic
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: (I think it's a bad idea to actually post the command anywhere)
<nosrednaekim> its actually not allowed
<Chippy> nosrednaekim: bash ;)
<Chippy> anyways, I be off
<Chippy> cheers
<zipper> heh
<zipper> rm -rf........ reminds me of something i did once. Figured it was a good idea to 'chmod 666 -R /'
<zipper> cant recommend it
* nosrednaekim dies laughing...
<zipper> damn you nosrednaekim
<zipper> you promised me a bedtime story
<zipper> =/
<nosrednaekim> zipper: yeah.. I was typing it into #kubuntu-devel
<nosrednaekim> I mixed up channels
<nosrednaekim> :(
<zipper> =)
<zipper> well i hope they appreciated it
<smile> goodbye....zipper !
<zipper> cya
<smkn> alooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zipper> hope we helped you somehow =P
<nosrednaekim> hello
<smile> hi.........
<smile> :  D
<BluesKaj> hey NickPresta., some ppl here are so well educated in linux they have no time for geography and don't care ... especially about Ontario. I'll give 1 guess where they reside. :)
* BluesKaj waits for offtopic police 
* klobster flashes blue lights
<zipper> BluesKaj, let me guess... they live in Ontario?
<Sakkath_> smile: no, i'm not great with computers, but i'm good i guess
<bryce_> Good evening folks!
<BluesKaj> hey bryce_ . you in BC ?
<bryce_> BluesKaj: Hello again... nope, from Grande Prairie, Alberta.
<bryce_> BluesKaj: you know much about external hard drives connected thru a USB?
<BluesKaj> aha , the province that has to pay americans to deliver babies :)
<bryce_> lol Smart ass, you
<BluesKaj> hehe
<bryce_> .... you are the second to say that to me :P
<smile>   =  Good morning, everyone!
<BluesKaj> 200K for that ...unreal
<smile> sudo apt-get install stardict
<BluesKaj> bryce_, not real good at external HDD stuff I'm afraid
<smile> byebye ................
<bryce_> OK... question... I've got an external hard drive hooked up thru USB... I had to run a pmount command to get it to work... is there any way to get the external hard drive to always remain on my desktop rather than always having to open it up thru terminal?
<nosrednaekim> bryce_: doesn't it automount?
<BluesKaj> gotta be a script you can use to open it in fstab
<bryce_> the process everytime I wanna listen to music is... pmount /dev/sda1.... cd /media/sda1 and it always shows up on the desktop afterwards.
<bryce_> nosrednaekim: no it doesn't :( I wish it did
<nosrednaekim> bryce_: well go into system settings -> advanced-> disks and partitions
<nosrednaekim> an configure that device label to mount to that place.
<Soulwarp> hello, im having trouble changing my screen size, im trying to get 1280x1024, but it is still 1024x768. i went into system settings>monitor display>harware>administrator mode>monitor/configure...
<Soulwarp> and changed it
<Soulwarp> restarted X
<Soulwarp> and no change
<hitmanWilly> Soulwarp, did you edit xorg.conf?
<bryce_> nosrednaekim: I cannot found disks and partitions
<bryce_> disks and filesystems?
<nosrednaekim> yeah sorry
<Soulwarp> hitmanWilly no i used the system settings utility, i can check
<BluesKaj> Soulwarp, did you check your graphics drivers as well, in sys settings ?
<hitmanWilly> Soulwarp, that util won't go past the max res set in xorg.conf
<bryce_> OK... now I need to let you know... I just installed Kubuntu yesterday... how do I configure that device to mount to the desktop? lol
<Soulwarp> hitmanWilly it was 1280x1024 before i changed it to 1024x768, then i wanted to go back to the higher res
<hitmanWilly> bryce_, set it to mount at /media/cdrom and link the device on the desktop
<Soulwarp> BluesKaj it says 1280x1024 but it's actually 1024x768
<bryce_> Gotcha, give me a second, will see if I can do it :)
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: this is external HD
<Soulwarp> BluesKaj i've even rebooted the pc
<hitmanWilly> oh, thought it was a cd, heh, that's the usual issue :P
<BluesKaj> Soulwarp, which graphics card ?
<bryce_> nosrednaekim: it gives me no option to link it to desktop, it's a light gray.
<nosrednaekim> are you in admin mode?
<bryce_> maybe? lol
<Soulwarp> BluesKaj nvidia
<hitmanWilly> Soulwarp, can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bryce_> lol I am now ;)
<bryce_> I figured it out lol
<hitmanWilly> !paste | Soulwarp
<ubotu> Soulwarp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Soulwarp> hitmanWilly ya sec
<bryce_> So where would the mount point be for the desktop?
<bryce_> nevermind, under home lol
<nosrednaekim> bryce_: so you are mounting it in your /home/Desktop?
<nosrednaekim> bryce_: thats not such a good idea.
<Sakkath> firefox? mozilla-firefox?
<Sakkath> what should i install
<nosrednaekim> firefox
<bryce_> I was going to... why is that a bad idea?
<hitmanWilly> Sakkath, firefox, IIRC
<Sakkath> nosrednaekim: ty
<nosrednaekim> one of them is just a dummy package anyway
<Sakkath> XD
<Sakkath> two answers
<Sakkath> Mozilla Firefox says Transition package for firefox rename
<Soulwarp> hitmanWilly http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34479/
<hitmanWilly> Sakkath, that's the dummy, then
<nosrednaekim> bryce_: because then other users won't be able to see it. Mount it to /media/sda1 and it should automatically show up on the desktop.
<bryce_> Oh... OK... thanks!
<Sakkath> hitmanWilly: ok
<hitmanWilly> Soulwarp, ok, you see the line under Section "Screen" at the end where it says modes?
<Soulwarp> hitmanWilly yea
<hitmanWilly> Soulwarp, move the 1280x1024@60 to the beginning of that line
<Soulwarp> hitmanWilly ok i'll try that and restart X
<bryce_> nosrednaekim: Thanks a lot, that worked perfect!
<Soulwarp> brb
<hitmanWilly> Soulwarp, k
<nosrednaekim> bryce_: NP
<Soulwarp> thanks a lot, it worked!
<hitmanWilly> :)
<Soulwarp> l8er
<hitmanWilly> nice to see the old slack skills still have some uses
<Sakkath> why didn't ubuntu firefox pkg install icons and such
<c1|freaky> doesn't like to
<c1|freaky> ;D
<c1|freaky> i have installed other, better icons
<c1|freaky> from kde-look.org
<Sakkath> lame
<Sakkath> not even in the K menu?
<scrubb> Help?
<nosrednaekim> yeah?
<scrubb> Stuff keeps crashing on me.
<scrubb> Power center crashes at login.
<scrubb> Adept crashed a minute ago.
<scrubb> Gave me the same error...something like SIGSEV code 11 or something like that.
<scrubb> I'd like to just upgrade everything and see if it repairs the problem.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, it may actually be a hw problem
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, have you run a memtest at all lately?
<scrubb> No, but I"d be happy to.  Any flags I should feed it?
<BluesKaj> sacktime here ...nite all
<scrubb> Or are you talking about the one from the GRUB menu?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, the grub one
<scrubb> What exactly does that do?
<scrubb> I've never run it before.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, it makes sure all the memory registers are acting properly
<stoned> hi I have a ktorrent error on two torrents and I can't find any info about it online.  Error:  Cannot open index file /home/stoned/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor2/index : Too many open files
<scrubb> hitman, is it quick to run?  I have 2GB of RAM.
<stoned> they work for a while, and then stop with this error
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, if its a major error it usually finds it pretty quick
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, but to do a full test can take awhile
<scrubb> I didn't used to get the errors.
<mneptok> stoned: are you using Tor?
<scrubb> They started showing up after I installed either the NVIDIA driver or Myth-TV.  I don't recall which one triggered it.
<stoned> mneptok: what?
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, multiple segfaults does seem to indicate a hw issue
<mneptok> stoned: are. you. running. Tor?
<stoned> mneptok: obviously. you. can't. help. me.
<mneptok> TOR. The Onion Router.
<mneptok> stoned: lol. classic.
<scrubb> What would be the issue?  Bad memory bits?
<stoned> mneptok: its the default location of where ktorrent stores torrents until they are done.  Torrents are numbered by tor0 tor1 tor2 instead of by name
<scrubb> I get no errors in windows.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, hmm, either that or a corrupted library somewhere
<scrubb> That sounds more likely to me.
<mneptok> stoned: and this dir. its permissions? the file?
<scrubb> Which is why I was interested in updating everything.
<stoned> mneptok: how you gather I am using TOR is beyond me.  Obviously you know jack.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, id say do the memtest first, then try the upgrade
<stoned> mneptok: ktorrent creates the files, so yes, obviously it has write permissions
<mneptok> stoned: not necessarily
<scrubb> *sigh*  I was hoping for a quicker fix.
<scrubb> I really don't see how it could be a HW problem.
<mneptok> stoned: another process could get forked to write. that process may get forked incorrectly.
<scrubb> I'd think it would show up in windows too if it were.
<scrubb> POST never reports any problems.
<scrubb> Course I don't have it to a full memtest...
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, if you can figure out what deps the segfaulting apps have in common, you may be able to reinstall the offending culprit
<mneptok> stoned: and seeing that that string "tor2" shows up in your error, it's not rocket science to wonder if TOR factors into things.
<stoned> yes and you would know it has nothing to do with TOR if you'd ever used ktorrent before
<mneptok> stoned: i'm a GNOME person
<nosrednaekim> bye all! have fun hackin!
* stoned sigh
<mneptok> stoned: doesn't mean i "don't know jack"
<stoned> whatever, thanks for nothing.
<angelus> :o
<mneptok> stoned: dude, lighten up
<nosrednaekim> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stoned> I'm grand ;)
<mneptok> people are trying to help you. for free.
<angelus> stoned: that nick doest suit you, your not relaxed like you should be :p
<stoned> you need not tell me that.  don't attack my attitude if you were unable to provide anything useful.
<scrubb> lemme log out and back and see if I can get the backtrace again...
<scrubb> brb
* mode/#kubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Angelus> :o
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*i=stoned@24.193.147.*]  by mneptok
* stoned was kicked off #kubuntu by mneptok (please come back when you're feeling civil)
<Angelus> this guy is a gangsta
<Angelus> :/
<hitmanWilly> FATALITY!!!
<Angelus> lol!! @ fatality
* mode/#kubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<scrubb> OK.
<Angelus> good night guys, peace.
<p3bkac> yo.sup all
<scrubb> Hitman, the backtrace lists three libs.
<p3bkac> hoping someone can help...any reason why the system doesn't execute rc.local on system start?
<p3bkac> I've googled but I can't figure out why
<scrubb> libthread_db.so.1, libXrandr.so.2, and libX11.so.6
<p3bkac> it's listed in the rcX.d's
<p3bkac> but it just is not executing the script
<scrubb> The last two appear in the [KCrash handler]  block at the bottom.
<hydrogen> command-not-found is segfaulting whenever It gets run.. any ideas why?
<p3bkac> I can execute it manually after system boot but its driving me crazy
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, well, if you can figure out which pkgs those come with, you may be able to reinstall them
<scrubb> There is a way to make apt tell you that, right?
<jhutchins> !find libthread_db.so.1
<ubotu> File libthread_db.so.1 found in libc6, libc6-amd64, libc6-dbg, libc6-i686, libc6-xen
<jhutchins> scrubb: Yes.
<dwidmann> use dpkg -S filename
<hayami> hi
<hydrogen> !find command-not-found
<ubotu> Found: command-not-found, command-not-found-data
<scrubb> lol Thanks.
<hayami> jhutchins hi!! i'm kazuma_ xD
<scrubb> !find libXrandr.so.2
<hayami> do you remember me? xD
<ubotu> Package/file libxrandr.so.2 does not exist in feisty
<p3bkac> anyone here familiar with rc.local?
<scrubb> I think that one is part of the NVIDIA package...
<scrubb> Or was it MythTV...
<jhutchins> scrubb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<hayami> jhutchins
<hayami> how do i install mp3 format xD
<scrubb> yay! a howto
<jhutchins> scrubb: I'd reinstall libc6 and go from there.
<jhutchins> hayami: Most people seem to need libxine-extracodecs.
<klobster> kbfx slows down my boot up _bad_
<hayami> =o and how do i install them?
<jhutchins> aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<jhutchins> hayami: More detailed info here, but you have to actually follow the links: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<hayami> is it a code called like ffmpg or something like that?
<Zombie> Hello.
<hitmanWilly> hayami, that's one app
<Zombie> I'm having an issue with Kubuntu flat out ignoring changes to my Xorg configuration/
<jhutchins> hayami: ffmpeg is a media utility.
<hayami> =o
<hayami> thanks
<leemiller> I am having trouble with Compiz-Fusion on Kubuntu.  Has anyone had any luck with this?
<jhutchins> hayami: Give the aptitude command a try, see if it works.
<leemiller> I had it working perfectly in Gnome,  but I personally would rather use KDE
<jhutchins> leemiller: #ubuntu-effects should have some.
<leemiller> the IRC channel #ubuntu-effects?
<hitmanWilly> Zombie, ignoring how?
<leemiller> Thanks
<Zombie> As in I make changes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zombie> and restart
<Zombie> An Xorg ignores me.
<jhutchins> leemiller: Yeah, officially we don't do compiz/beryl here.
<leemiller> ok
<jhutchins> leemiller: Not that there aren't people here sometimes who know their way around it.
<hitmanWilly> Zombie, are you sure you're changing the right section?
<Zombie> Very.
<leemiller> I am new to the IRC chatting,  sorry for the inconvinence
<jhutchins> Zombie: What are you changing?
<jhutchins> leemiller: Well, I didn't want you to feel like you were being booted.
<leemiller> thanks much
<Zombie> Adding screen resolutions 400x300, and 320x240
<jhutchins> leemiller: Some chat clients like konversation will highlight a channel name and you can just doubleclick it instead of /join #ubuntu-effects.
<leemiller> cool
<leemiller> I will have to remember that
<jhutchins> Zombie: Start x from a console and see what it says about those modes.
<leemiller> Konversation seems to be a decent client
<scrubb> So after I reinstall/uninstall a package, do I need to do anything special like logout or reboot?
<leemiller> what are you guys working on this evening?
<Zombie> I don't think you understand the dispiarity here.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, for those, probably not
<jhutchins> leemiller: I used to use xchat but it started crashing on me (gtk problem or something), so I got used to konversation.
<scrubb> Ok.  I reinstalled Libc6 and uninstalled mythTV.
<scrubb> Let's see what happens...
<scrubb> brb
<leemiller> (does not seem like anyone is talking on ubuntu-effects)
<Zombie> My xorg.conf has a configuration completely unlike my xrandr reports
<Zombie> in Xorg.conf, the only reported configuration is 1200x800
<jhutchins> leemiller: Well, it's like 3am in Western Europe.
<leemiller> oh
<leemiller> good point
<scrubb> k, that didn't get it...
<Zombie> When I run XRandr, I see 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480
<scrubb> zombie, what's Xrandr?
<jawee> I asked on #kde first, but not as many people seem to be around.
<jawee> anyway, how do I set two different panels to have different transparency settings?
<jhutchins> Zombie: Do all three of those work?
<Zombie> and thats what logs it reports it processes.
<Zombie> Yes.
<scrubb> Is that part of the nvidia driver?
<jhutchins> jawee: compiz/beryl?
<jawee> jhutchins: kwin
<Zombie> But they are not part of the xorg.cconf file.
<Zombie> They aren't even listed!
<jhutchins> jawee: Dunno, I only have the one panel.
<jhutchins> jawee: Kicker/panel thingy at the bottom of the screen, known in windows as taskbar/system tray.
<hitmanWilly> Zombie, you are editing xorg.conf with root privs, correct? (sudo)
<jawee> jhutchins: I have two, but the same. My friend who is trying to switch from GNOME wanted to known how
<jawee> jhutchins: Yes, I know. I have used KDE for a while. I'm just trying to get someone to use KDE. :D
<Zombie> Yes.
<flaccid> Sakkath: how did you go
<Zombie> I could maybe delete the damn file and it would do the same thing.
<scrubb> What's the key combo to restard X? CTRL+ALT+BKSP?
<scrubb> er restart
<jhutchins> Zombie: x will usually report diagnostics when it reads that file either to screen or log.
<hitmanWilly> scrubb, yup
<scrubb> k
<flaccid> ctrl + alt + bkspc kills X
<jhutchins> Zombie: Which is why I recommended that you start it from a console and see if you can catch what it says about modelines and resolutions.
<Zombie> I could shovel it into a Pastebin
<jhutchins> jawee: Sorry, I don't even know why you'd have two panels, so having two panels with different configs is beyond me.
<jhutchins> jawee: Either you can or you can't.
<jawee> jhutchins: for him, he likes to set up a sort of OS X panel with his. for me, I just prefer to have my system tray and pager on a seperate one
<jawee> Anyway, any other ideas for customizing two panels seperately?
<jhutchins> jawee: If changing settings in one of them affects both panels, then you're probably out of luck, but change the settings in one and see if the other one changes.
<jawee> jhutchins: there seems to be no way to change settings for just one panel.
<jawee> jhutchins: the settings seem to be generic to kicker
<ardchoille> jawee: If you have more than one panel, you can customise each one via the drop down menu
<jawee> ardchoille: not for the transparency tab
<jawee> ardchoille: Only for the arrangement and hiding tabs
<ardchoille> Ah, true.. that sucks
<jawee> ardchoille: I think I'll try to snoop around in .kde and see what I can kind.
<hayami> how do i uninstall a package
<jawee> hayami: GUI or no GUI?
<jawee> GUI or console rather
<hayami> explain me friend cuz im new xD
<hayami> i have this problem, can you send me the pastebin?
<jawee> hayami: Are you using the add/remove programs in the k menu?
<hayami> to show you my friend?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hayami> thanks
<jhutchins> !paste | hayami
<ubotu> hayami: please see above
<jhutchins> Hm, only 12 nicks in #kubuntu-es
<hayami> check budies
<hayami> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34482/
<jawee> hmm
<ardchoille> hayami: If you're looking for libdvdcss2, you may want to add the Seveas repo
<ardchoille> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<adam_> Hi eveyone. Just installed Kubuntu 7.04. Something went wrong in the update after install and now I cant update - its saying another process is using the package DB but I cant find it in TOP process list. And if I reboot its the same
<hayami> =o
<hayami> how do i add it?
<hayami> well
<hayami> i know how
<hayami> but what is the link xD
<jhutchins> !aptfix | adam_
<ardchoille> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ubotu> adam_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ardchoille> hayami: Read that page ^
<hayami> i put it in /etc/apt/source.list right?
<ardchoille> hayami: Read that page ^
<adam_> <3 ubotu! Many thanks mate legend
<jhutchins> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ardchoille> !bot | adam_
<ubotu> adam_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<adam_> lolz the bot that knows all
<adam_> Ty jhutchins
<phoenixz> Hi all, I can use ctrl-ins to copy anywhere in KDE except the shell console.. How or where can I configure this correctly?
<namol> phoenixz: in an actual console or in the console while running X?
<ardchoille> phoenixz: You can hilight in konsole and right click to get some choices
<hayami> can you give me a link to paste it? cuz i don't understand that friend :p
<ardchoille> !paste | hayami
<ubotu> hayami: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<phoenixz> namol, console while running kde yeah
<phoenixz> ardchoille, I know I can do it that way but I like the keyboard, its much more efficient and faster.. so I'd like a keyboard shortcut, which works everywhere in KDE, but not in the console
<namol> try ctrl+c?
<namol> it tells you the shortcut when you right click though, so then you'll know for future use
<phoenixz> namol, thats the deal, there is NO shortcut displayed in console either.. paste has shift+insert, but copy does not show anything
<ardchoille> phoenixz: You can set a keyboard shortcut for copy and another one for paste.  Settings -> Configure Shorcuts
<hayami> any repositorie that contains the package i'm looking for?
<hayami> it's hard for me to understand xD
<vsudilov> anyone know the default hotkey for hibernate?
<namol> phoenixz: I think in konsole, just selecting the text copies it
<namol> try it
<phoenixz> ardchoille, again, its specified there as CTRL-INS.. but not in console.. dunno why not.. its as if console ignores the setting
<phoenixz> namol, yeah, I know the select-autocopy feature but Id like to copy to the clipboard
<namol> phoenixz: there's special ctrl + functions in the console
<hayami> can someone can send me the list of the repositories
<hayami> that i should have? :p
<namol> which is why i think it doesn't want to work for you
<hayami> please that would be very kind
<ardchoille> hayami: Which package are you looking for?
<phoenixz> namol, gottit! thanks! :)
<namol> hayami: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Sakkath> flaccid: adept is upgrading a lot of things, i was gonna do a normal adept update but it offered to upgrade to feisty for me so i figured why not :P ty buddy
<dga> how do i disable the system beep in kubuntu?
<hayami> the one it's missing man
<ardchoille> hayami: libdvdcss2 ?
<hayami> yeah dude
<hayami> sorry
<hayami> and thanks
<hayami> for the page
<hayami> but
<hayami> i don't understand a lot of repositories
<namol> what package are you trying to install?
<hayami> i just see links a links
<ardchoille> hayami: Go to this page and read, it explains how to add this repo: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<hayami> libdvdcss2
<flaccid> Sakkath: sweet now you just have to wait for it fail
<flaccid> :p
<namol> aptitude search libdvdcss2 :\
<ardchoille> namol: It won't find it until he adds a repo cuz libdvdcss2 isn't in the main repos
<franko24> I have this problem when I make "make modules modules_install". Can someone please help me?             http://pastebin.com/m170d93ae
<hayami> namol
<hayami> see what appeared
<hayami> hayami@hayamilap:~$ sudo aptitude search libdvdcss2
<hayami> BB  libdvdcss2-dev                  - development files for libdvdcss2
<hayami> hayami@hayamilap:~$
<namol> hayami: what version are you running?
<hayami> from?
<hayami> feisty
<hayami> xD
<namol> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecs-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<namol> there's a walk through on how to do it
<ardchoille> It seems all he has to do is  "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2" and he's done
<hayami> thanks namol
<phoenixz> Anybody with some experience with automatix? Does it use .deb packages that will also automatically be updated with the apt-get updater??
<ardchoille> !automatix | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ardchoille> phoenixz: automatix is very bad, don't use it.
<namol> I don't care too much for automatix
<phoenixz> ardchoille, Do I even dare to ask why it is so bad? :)
<phoenixz> I mean, basically it does sound nice...
<ardchoille> phoenixz: Too many people come in here after having their systems trashed by automatix.. it's quite dangerous
<phoenixz> Though I would prefer a nice .deb repo and use adept manager...
<ardchoille> phoenixz:  http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html
<phoenixz> ardchoille, Im readin already
<namol> phoenixz: use apt
<ardchoille> phoenixz: You can easily do anything automatix can do with a little reading
<namol> or something
<namol> apt and dpkg
<phoenixz> ardchoille, I know.. its just that I keep having quite a few problems, with -for example- video and audio..
<ardchoille> phoenixz: What are your video problems? I can try and help with that. I don't use audio.
<Sakkath> flaccid: lol
<phoenixz> ardchoille, audio is more related to an external USB and ALSA being a bit.. eh.. not mature enough... :) About video: Its like a progressively worse situation.. mplayer on any video file will show me the first frame and its stops.. xine simply crashed after xine-config had its way with it (I'll reinstall xine completely, still have to do that) and right now, I can sometimes play wmv files with only kaffeine (only one left) but wmv files show massive codec
<phoenixz>  errors (you know, the bright blue -green-yellow colors over the screen)
<ardchoille> phoenixz: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Sakkath> how should i install plugins for firefox for video
<ardchoille> phoenixz: You might also want to add the seveas repo and install w32codecs
<ardchoille> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ardchoille> That'll help with wmv files
<phoenixz> ardchoille, seveas repo?
<ardchoille> Yes, it's a nice repo
<phoenixz> ardchoille, where do I find that one?
<ardchoille> !seveas | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<phoenixz> ardchoille, mmmm... I just continued reading.. this package indeed sucks hairy balls -pardon my french-  but as I read it, even starting it, without installing anything yet, is dangerous.. is that correct?
<ardchoille> Not sure, I haven't used it since it trashed my box last year.. best to stay away from it, though.
<jhutchins> phoenixz: dcss?
<phoenixz> jhutchins, excuse me?
<jhutchins> phoenixz: Which package is dangerous?
<namol> automatix
<ardchoille> automatix
<jhutchins> Ah, yes.
<phoenixz> jhutchins, ardchoille, too late for that.. :) I have not installed anything, but I have started it already
<ardchoille> phoenixz: You might be still ok, uninstall it and check your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<phoenixz> You might want to place some big BIG warning somewhere about this crap.. I heard lots of people about it like woah and oooohhh!! great!
<phoenixz> then I read this crap.. :(
<phoenixz> ardchoille, Do I even want to know? :)
<jhutchins> phoenixz: We keep trying to tell people.
<namol> phoenixz: which is why you should read about packages/software before you download them :D
<phoenixz> ardchoille, the only nice thing about it is that it shows a great list of software..  let me copy paste (with a pencil) which packages I want to install after this with apt get :)
<jhutchins> phoenixz: Especially if they are from outside the main repositories, which are pretty thorough.
<Sakkath> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Sakkath> eh?
<Sakkath> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> phoenixz: Yes, I know, but all that "nice list" of software can be had simply by adding repos and doing it manually.. and it's safer.
<phoenixz> namol, I usually do, and I do know about package management.. its just that I figured that something like it would be... okay.. I mean it looks reasonably professional and all..
<phoenixz> ardchoille, don't worry, you got me convinced :)
<jhutchins> Yeah, and what do you do about that?  It's well-intentioned, but it just isn't safe.
<jhutchins> phoenixz: for some people, the ones who advise using it, it works great.
<ardchoille> phoenixz: My reasoning is that if you do things the right way, you will end up learning quite a bit and can trobuleshoot/fix any problems that might arise later. Problems caused by automatix are often hard to track and fix.
<jhutchins> phoenixz: It's one thing if something either works or just fails, but when it either works or it trashes your system...
<jhutchins> ardchoille: True of many quick fixes.
<mooman> what's the line for getting ndiswrapper?
<ardchoille> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mooman> thankyou
<Sakkath> i'm not on gnome so how do i get to the "Resticted extras" sectino
<Sakkath> in Add/Remove
<ardchoille> Sakkath: That is a gnome app, if you have itstalled you may be able to run it, but I don't think there is an equivalent for kde
<ardchoille> Oh, sorry, I misread you.. I thought you said Restricted Drivers
<phoenixz> ardchoille, What I read here is that the trash it creates on your system is close to impossible to fix... specialy with package management..
<mooman> I meant downloading ndiswrapper.  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper  ?
<Sakkath> ardchoille: it's still a gnome thing and i'm not sure what to do
<ardchoille> phoenixz: True. But on my system it completely broke sudo, so I was screwed.
<ardchoille> Sakkath: What are you looking for? Restricted repos?
<blueregard> hello all
<ardchoille> hi blueregard
<blueregard> how is everyone tonight?
<Sakkath> ardchoille: Click Applications  Add/Remove. In the top right, change the setting to All available applications. Then select Other in the left panel and then select the Ubuntu restricted extras package. Click OK.   <-- From https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<hayami> dude
<ardchoille> Sakkath: That looks like the url you need to read right there
<hayami> i have another problem
<phoenixz> ardchoille, well, with the CD you could reboot.. but still, that would be the easy part
<hayami> the repos that i installed doesn't work with libdvdcss2
<Sakkath> ardchoille: yes.. but that Applications - Add/remove thingie is part of gnome, and i'm on kubuntu
<ardchoille> hayami: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please? use pastebin
<jhutchins> hayami: https://wiki.kubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems
<hayami> ok
<jhutchins> ?
<hayami> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ardchoille> Sakkath: kmenu > System > Add/Remove Programs  ?
<jhutchins> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Sakkath> ardchoille: oh..
<blueregard> I'm setting up one of our Kubuntu servers with several Windows VMware guest OS's to do some Windows repair training and I need to find somewhere that I can get a few different virii and spyware samples to intentionally infect the guest OS's.
<blueregard> anyone know where I might find something like that?
<jhutchins> blueregard: Leave an un-patched un-firewalled windows box connected to the net for an hour?
<ardchoille> blueregard: I doubt you're going to find help with that here
<jhutchins> blueregard: Maybe #windows
<Sakkath> ardchoille: oh.. i can't open it because adept is upgrading stuff atm
<ardchoille> Sakkath: You'll have to wait until adept is done
<hayami> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34488/
<hayami> see friend
<hayami> cuz i don't know what to do
<hayami> or how i can fix that error
<blueregard> jhutchins: I was thinking I might have to do that.
<ardchoille> hayami: I've told you this several times, add the seveas repo and try again
<blueregard> I don't need anything major, I just need to get some of these morons HR hired to the point where they can fix a machine without calling me 20 times.
<blueregard> and I figured virtual machines were the safest way to go about training them.
<Sakkath> ardchoille: ya. does it have the restircted extras thingie like gnome does?
<ardchoille> Sakkath: I don't know, I don't use gnome.
<Sakkath> ardchoille: neither do i that's why this guide is confusing me
<ardchoille> and I don't use gui's either, so I'm not the best one to ask.
<jrenato> aonde possa baixar o frostwire
<hayami> can you give me the deb http?
<hayami> cuz i got confussed with lot's of links
<ardchoille> hayami: I've given you this link several times, can you write it down this time please? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ardchoille> hayami: You can't just add a deb line, you have to add keys and there is other info you need to know.
<hayami> i'm new, it's that why i don't understand lot's of things
<jhutchins> hayami: Plan to read a lot.
<phoenixz> ardchoille, one of the little jokes Id had to pull to start automatix was kill off kio_file (that really should have been a warning). How do I get that back up?
<ardchoille> phoenixz: Not sure, never had to do that.. but, you're right, that should have been a warning. Never kill something unless you know what is is and why you're doing it.
<user15> ll
<phoenixz> im baadd.. Im baaaadd. Im baaddd Im baaaadd Im baaaadd x 10000
<jhutchins> phoenixz: I'd think you could just re-start kde.
<jhutchins> phoenixz: maybe dcop kio_file?
<phoenixz> jhutchins, I could yeah but then again, Id like to hunt-down-and-squish-like-a-bug anything that has to do anything with automatix before I restart anything at all.. :)
<flaccid> if its dead, its dead!
<flaccid> unless its in ps ..
<phoenixz> ardchoille, already problem one: adept manager gives an error on startup.. "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem"
<phoenixz> ardchoille, But then again, Ive had this one before after an adept manager crash so... somebody gave me a (quite comoplex I remember) solution for it..
<jhutchins> !aptfix | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<phoenixz> jhutchins, That one yeah!
<jhutchins> Night, all.
<soulrider> hello
<phoenixz> ardchoille, jhutchins, nothing :(  I dont understand.. I only opened and closed the app... if this is so dangerous, then why the hell are these guys giving it away with pride?!?
<Sakkath> is there a way to install all the packages that would come with feisty? does kubuntu come with compiz or do i need a nice howto?
<Dr_willis> Id avoide compwiz at this time.
<carlos-e> hola amigos
<Dr_willis>  what packages are you refering to?
<Sakkath> Dr_willis: not sure, never used feisty, i've upgraded from dapper. and why would you avoid compiz
<Dr_willis> its very very much a work in progress. :)
<carlos-e> hola amigos alguien abla espaol
<Dr_willis> if you MUST see the fancy gui-eye-candy. try a live cd with it allready enabled.
<Sakkath> Dr_willis: pfft it's been working fine for a while
<Dr_willis> Sakkath,  go for it then.. good luck..
<Dr_willis> you will not BELIVE the # of people ive seen asking how to isntall that stuff.. then the next day they ask how to remove it.
<Sakkath> Dr_willis: everyone uses it, i've even used it :p
<Dr_willis> I dont use it. :) thats why i said to avoide it.. now in say   4 Months.. perhaps..
<Dr_willis> that Sabayon Live cd. had the compwiz, and Mettiss, and other eye candy stuff on it. neat to test out.
<Dr_willis> too bad it dident work very well for me.
<Sakkath> anyways.. the RestrictedFormatshttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats <-- the section that says applications - Add/Remove and then go to ubuntu restricted extras . . . that's gnome, i'm on kde, i'm not sure what to use. and ya, sabayon didn't work great for me either, but i think the dvd was screwed up 'cause my dvd burner is dying i think
<Dr_willis> My KDE menus have an add/remove - thats just another front end for the package manager, adept or synaptic.
<Sakkath> Dr_willis: yeah, i'm not seeing a 'restricted extras' thingie though
<Dr_willis> that meand enable the other restricted repositories.
<Dr_willis> I always do that by editng the sources.list
<Dr_willis> or use easysource site
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_willis> Its proberly been moved somewhere.  in the menus
<Sakkath> oh
<Sakkath> yeah this is adept, i'm guessing the wiki page is for the synaptic thing
<Dr_willis> i always enable that stuff right off - on a new install . never use the gui.
<Dr_willis> Yep - wiki pages tend to be for synaptic
<Dr_willis> You could always install synaptic
<Sakkath> eh
<Sakkath> could
<Dr_willis> I would much perfer the wiki pages to have 3 'parts' one for synaptic, one for adept. and one for the shell. :)
<Sakkath> that would be nice
<Dr_willis> Then again. one fo the first things i isntall is synaptic
<Dr_willis> I dont find adept's interface that  likeable. :)
<Sakkath> should i use amarok and kde packages? and also i'm not sure which to use for the media plugins i'm looking for
<Dr_willis> I belive theres a specific repo for the 'latest' amarok.  but it depends on your needs.
<Dr_willis> what do you mean by 'use' them? vs using what?
<Sakkath> well i just want compatibility with the most formats
<Dr_willis> depends on what yopu are playing. :)
<Sakkath> so i wonder if i should install latest amarok
<Sakkath> i just wanna get streamin videos workin
<Sakkath> wmv videos, real, etc., anything to work in firefox
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive trtied streaming video in amarok
<Dr_willis> for the video stuff - you will need that w32codec package.
<Sakkath> eh that was just a side question, jif i should bother getting latest amarok thing
<Dr_willis> then whatever players ya like.
<Dr_willis> I doubt if the version of amarok will matter much.
<Sakkath> this howto says to download it from this site.. but is it in any of these repos?
<Dr_willis> I dont see much need for the latest amarok.
<Sakkath> ok
<Dr_willis> you can always install it later.
<Sakkath> yea
<Sakkath> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxStreamingVideo
<Sakkath> is the w32codecs avail in any repo?
<Dr_willis> Yes it is.
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Sakkath> seveas?
<Sakkath> k
<mooman> has anyone tried kubuntu on an old IBM p3 laptop?
<Dr_willis> Yep. That easysource site - lets you easially add his repos.
<Dr_willis> mooman,  thats rather vague. :)  it should work.
<Dr_willis> Ive ran kubuntu on a Pent 1 laptop.
<Sakkath> mooman: especially if it's coppermine
<Sakkath> i would advise a compiled os rather than binary, might notice some speed diffs
<Sakkath> gentoo ;P
<mooman> freeBSD?
<Dr_willis> Sakkath,  seen too many arguments on that topic. :) i dont think he would gain much.
<Sakkath> no
<Sakkath> that's not linux
<mooman> I know
<Sakkath> Dr_willis: i've tried it on an old system and it CRAWLED along
<Dr_willis> WHat Speed P3 and how much ram.
<Sakkath> it was awful
<Sakkath> >.>
<mooman> it's unix, but probably very compatible.
<Dr_willis> and what tasks will the thing be doing.
<Sakkath> mooman: no matter what i like linux better..
<mooman> Text proccessing / Web Transfer (HTTP Only)
<Sakkath> do you need a gui?
<mooman> and maybe irc or bsflite.
<mooman> nah, no gui
<Sakkath> i'd still advise gentoo
<ubuntu_> eeks
<mooman> if I were to go with gentoo, i'd go with MEPIS.
<Dr_willis> with no gui. the ubuntu server installs should be fine.
<Sakkath> MEPIS?
<underdog5004> you can compile from source on kubuntu
<mooman> basically built for IBM
<underdog5004> instead of apt-get install, you do apt-get source
<Sakkath> underdog5004: so? what's wrong with gentoo :(
<Dr_willis> whats right with gentoo.. (please lets NOT start this argument again) :)
<underdog5004> Sakkath, lol, it takes a long time to compile anything with a p3
<Sakkath> so
<underdog5004> I mean, nothing, there's nothing wrong with gentoo
<Dr_willis> Little gain, lot of pain.. use what you like...
<Sakkath> if he dont have a gui that's fine
* underdog5004 backs away from the flame
<Sakkath> Dr_willis: i beg to differ
<Dr_willis> This is Linux. Use what you like.
<underdog5004> all about choice
<Sakkath> indeed and i would suggest gentoo for something that minimalistic
<Dr_willis> Sakkath,  ive seen this debated to death..    and very little gets said.
<Sakkath> so he can start bare bones and add what he likes easily
<mooman> I am using Kubuntu on a P3 995mhz
<Dr_willis> slax, puppulinux, featherlinux, dsl, 100+ others.....
<mooman> It works every thing fine.
<Sakkath> i personally like gentoo a lot more, to be honest
<Dr_willis> depends on his needs.
<Sakkath> if i wanted an "easy os" i'd proly use sabayon or maybe i'd try out fedora. opensuse ain't bad
<Dr_willis> sabayon lasted 2 days here.. it had.. issues.. BIG issues...
<underdog5004> or, he could try what he wants.
<Sakkath> underdog5004: yes.. just saying if i want a "ready-to-go" os i'd try those 3, ubuntu would come after them though
<Sakkath> but if i want a hobby os, gentoo for me! ;p lol
<Sakkath> anyways
<underdog5004> indeed; anyways
<Sakkath> is http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ an ok mirror?
<mooman> so what's the advantage of say...Linux Kubuntu over Unix freeBSD?  simply the interface and the what it lines up proccess data?
<underdog5004> no idea
<Sakkath> i like gnu tools
<Sakkath> ;)
<Sakkath> and iptables
<underdog5004> although, I do know that the BSD's are supposed to be way more secure than anything else on the market
<Sakkath> fbsd is tiny and i'd say good for a small shell server
<Sakkath> underdog5004: i've always heard linux was me secure
<underdog5004> lol
<Dr_willis> mooman,  for bsd vs linux, theres a lot of Fundamental/core differances.. the GUI/Interface is one of the more trivial differances. :)
<Sakkath> s/me/more/
<Dr_willis> Ive always heard BSD was more secure. :)
<Sakkath> i'd say there's more linux support
<Sakkath> and more things available
<underdog5004> I read somewhere that BSD has only had 1 zero day vulnerability in the kernel. I prefer linux for the hardware support though
<mooman> Well, in terms of being a user...the differences are less seen.  Unless you're doing programming eh?
<Sakkath> seeing as the bsd's, there's only one major, fbsd, whereas there's a lot of linux distros
<Sakkath> mooman: well.. for a user, the ports are really nice (me being a gentoo user)
<Sakkath> but it's less for a desktop
<underdog5004> mooman, trust me, you'll see a difference if you use BSD...use linux to get started...a lot of the commands will work on the bsd's as well.
<Sakkath> more for a server
<Sakkath> the damn thing comes with pico
<Sakkath> haha
<mooman> I used to use freeBSD on a 1.3ghz IBM Thinkpad.
<Sakkath> and vi
<Sakkath> >.>
<Sakkath> nano/vim please
<underdog5004> vim ftw
<Sakkath> i used it for a while but way too many things were available for linux
* underdog5004 accidentally starts another flamefest...
<mooman> Worked great for Text, but the CPU was never used over 600mhz.
<Sakkath> everything i wanted "linux linux linux" nothing for fbsd :(
<Sakkath> i'd say you have less options
<mooman> Yeah, definitely.  But I am not a very needy man.
<Sakkath> i'd say there's more development for linux
<mooman> How about the file system compatibility?  Is it perfect?
<underdog5004> and code gets out faster...of course, that's because there's less security scrutiny...
<Sakkath> what section for seveas do i want? there's backports custom drivers extras freenx seveas-meta all... i just want w23codecs atm
<Sakkath> ok w32codecs is in extras
<driverman> kubuntu did not install a bootloader for some reason.
<kubuntunomad> hello?
<driverman> wait, maybe it did, and it hid it on my other drive
<driverman> yep. nevermind
<kubuntunomad> I tried booting kubuntu 7.04 live and got a failed xfermode error
<kubuntunomad> is there anything i can do to stop it
<kewlsolutions> lo
<kubuntunomad> hi
<kewlsolutions> asl mo?
<kubuntunomad> im sorry im not fluent in advanced internet abreviations
<kewlsolutions> ok.
<kewlsolutions> from were a u?
<kubuntunomad> new york
<kewlsolutions> hw old r u ?
<Sakkath> lol asl is 'not' advanced
<Sakkath> it's very old and used by 13 year olds on aim
<kubuntunomad> i dont chat alot
<Sakkath> or at least when i was 13
<Sakkath> (3 years ago)
<kewlsolutions> r u boy o gurl?
<Sakkath> kewlsolutions: it's not that hard to say 'are you a boy or a girl?'
<kubuntunomad> im uncomfortable
<Lynoure> Sakkath: even when I was 15...
<Lynoure> Sakkath: 16 years ago.
<kewlsolutions> wat u min ?
<Sakkath> kewlsolutions: in fact it takes more time to think of an abbreviation for everything, instead you could type normal and slowly improve your typing skills and type faster
<Sakkath> kewlsolutions: i bet i type faster than you typing normal than you do with abbreviations.
<kubuntunomad> idk uwtt
<Sakkath> and it just makes you look like a complete idiot.
<kubuntunomad> lol
<Lynoure> The reason why there is not much 'chatting' here is that this is the support channel
<Sakkath> kubuntunomad: ?
<kewlsolutions> okey..
<Lynoure> #ubuntu-offtopic is the chat spot
<kewlsolutions> sorry
<kubuntunomad> can anyone help me with my problem
<kewlsolutions> yes?
<Sakkath> kubuntunomad: what is it? ask it, don't ask to ask
<kubuntunomad> i typed it before
<Sakkath> kubuntunomad: sorry, i wasn't around, mind restating it?
<Sakkath> nevermind
<Sakkath> kubuntunomad: i saw it
<Sakkath> but i haven't a clue :(
<Sakkath> google was no help?
<kubuntunomad> ah
<Lynoure> kubuntunomad: "failed" or some error message? I mean, how did it fail?
<kubuntunomad> well i actually went first to the kubuntu forums rather than google
<kubuntunomad> well it gives me some error about tty
<Lynoure> It would help to hear exactly what the error is.
<kubuntunomad> and then loops this message ata2.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)
<kubuntunomad> (initramfs)
<kubuntunomad> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Lynoure> kubuntunomad: http://fak3r.com/2007/06/22/failed-to-set-xfermode-solved/ looks promising. I cannot remember if the normal livecd takes boot options, though
<kubuntunomad> its not a live cd, its full thing
<kubuntunomad> but i was testing boot first
<Lynoure> kubuntunomad: oh, then you can just follow those instructions.
<Lynoure> I mean, if you have kubuntu already installed.
<kubuntunomad> i dont
<kubuntunomad> but i figure that it would have these errors even installed.
<Lynoure> kubuntunomad: the livecd is the same as the installation cd...
<Lynoure> What are you using for booting with if not 7.04 live cd?  the alternate cd? something else?
<Sakkath> is there a way i can get all pkgs that come with feisty? does totem come with it? i dont' have totem.. maybe cause i use kde!! so it's kaffeine isntead?
<kubuntunomad> im using dvd
<Lynoure> Sakkath: all packages is very many... thousands.
<Sakkath> i'm gonna need more repos or somethin... i don't see any for kaffine, only a totem xine plugin...
<Sakkath> Lynoure: well i had 6.06 and i would like everything 7.04 has
<Sakkath> Lynoure: everything 7.04 comes with with a default installation, that is
<kubuntunomad> ty, ill try this out now
<Lynoure> Sakkath: on your own risk you can just use the current repositories (see source-o-matic), but it's risky
<Lynoure> Sakkath: likely to break your system, even
<Sakkath> Lynoure: i've upgraded to feisty via dist-upgrade and my sources say feisty
<Sakkath> and i reinstalled kubuntu-desktop
<Sakkath> but does that mean i have everything that comes with a feisty install?
<Lynoure> Sakkath: oh, I thought you meant you are still running 6.06 :)
<Sakkath> Lynoure: what do you suggest i do to play wmv stream in my firefox on kbuntu
<Sakkath> kubuntu*
<Lynoure> Sakkath: it should, yes. But as direct ugrade from 6.06 to 7.04 is not supported, who knows
<Sakkath> i went to edgy first
<Lynoure> Sakkath: I don't do wmv at all, cannot have bothered to, as I have never needed it
<Lynoure> Then you should be fine. Can make sense to recheck the sources.list
<Lynoure> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Sakkath> i have
<Sakkath> and i've added seveas to get w32condecs
<Sakkath> w32codecs*
<Sakkath> but does that give me all that comes with 7.04?
<Lynoure> Sakkath: the "give" and "all" are both a bit vague. It gives you the choice of the packages that are available from standard repos for 7.04
<Sakkath> eh
<Sakkath> i wouldn't know what comes with a fresh feisty install
<Lynoure> If you have removed some of the stardard packages yourself, before upgrading, you might be missing some
<Sakkath> i haven't
<Lynoure> there are more unofficial sources for 7.04 than just Seveas.
<Sakkath> indeed
<Lynoure> What makes you feel you are missing something? and what do you feel you are missing? :)
<Sakkath> i donno, i'm just not sure if i am or not
<Sakkath> does feisty come with compiz? or do i need to install that on feisty too
<Lynoure> I vaguely think it does
<Sakkath> well that's certainly one thing i don't have
<Sakkath> so i'm assuming i'm missing a lot?
<Lynoure> it's another thing I don't use, as having a cube is not any more handy for me than having multiple desktops
<Sakkath> but it sure is sexy
<Daisuke_Ido> no sir, compiz is not sexy, margaret thatcher is sexy.
<Lynoure> Sakkath: it needs to be activated, I think, and the choice is there just for ubuntu (guesswork and vague memories, you can check for yourself)
<Sakkath> XD
<Daisuke_Ido> and since i am quite obviously delusional, i need to go to bed.
<Sakkath> Daisuke_Ido: 'night
<Lynoure> and just for the cards that support it well
<Sakkath> what does gnome call when i do 'Applications -> Add/Remove'
<Sakkath> i do have synaptic but when i open it i don't see anything about 'All available applications' and i dont see ano Other in the let pane.. containing ubuntu restricted extras?
<Soulwarp> i'm unable to play my dvd videos...
<Sakkath> aw i wish the gxineplugin worked in-window as the wmv one does
<stdin> Soulwarp: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/DVD
<Soulwarp> stdin thx
<ardchoille> Sakkath: If you're using the gnome desktop, you might be better off in #ubuntu. This channel is usually for kde stuff.
<Sakkath> ardchoille: i am on kubuntu, that's why asked what does gnome call when that is pressed. the ubuntu wiki guide 'RestrictedFormats' says to do taht and i dont know what i should do instead for i am on kubuntu
<Sakkath> and ahahaha, gxlineplugin, what the hell.. the sound is slow, this girl sounds manly!
<Zombie> Adding screen resolutions 400x300, and 320x240
<Zombie> ttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34495/ Original Xorg config
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34494/
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34493/
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34492/
<kubuntunomad> didnt work :(
<ardchoille> Sakkath: Ok.
<Sakkath> adept_installer doesn't find everything syanptic does...
<stdin> Sakkath: it does, it uses the same sources..
<Sakkath> stdin: it didn't find all the same xine thingies
<stdin> Sakkath: make sure you're using the adept manager
<Sakkath> ya
<Sakkath> that finds it
<Sakkath> but apept_installer doesn't
<Sakkath> why?
<stdin> because "adept_installer" is the add/remove app, it's not supposed to have all the packages on it
<stdin> it's only for the main/popular packages
<Sakkath> stdin: what is the add/remove app for gnome
<Sakkath> because i'm on kubuntu and i wanna be able to pick the "ubuntu restricted extras" thingie that the wiki RestrictedFormats guide says to do in Applications -> Add/Remove and i'm not on gnome so i can't do that
<stdin> it's not in kubuntu (yet)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(phoenixz/#kubuntu) flaccid, adept manager then?
(flaccid/#kubuntu) yeah. you are pretty much right
(stdin/#kubuntu) phoenixz: for most things, they are in the repos, for others that automatix installs we can't make a repo, as it's illegal to redistribute some of these things
(flaccid/#kubuntu) all that is needed is frontend that calls routines to add that repos of nonfree to the sources.list
<stdin> but supporting unofficial packages is difficult anyway
<phoenixz> stdin, if they want to do it legal or not is their business.. at least they should NOT kill the users computers..
<stdin> bit of a catch22
* intelikey thinks what we need is to start shooting lawyers...     ;/
<kraut> moin
* stdin takes aim
<intelikey> kraut
<phoenixz> phoenixz just loads the minigun.. screw aiming, lets just spray.. :)
* phoenixz just loads the minigun.. screw aiming, lets just spray.. :)
<flaccid> its just a matter of someone hosting a nonfree repos that hosts software which breaks licenses
<intelikey> lead rain
<flaccid> but thats what we need
<kraut> intelikey?
<phoenixz> cd ..
<phoenixz> oops
<intelikey> well    enough joking around about it.   i'll give my openion     what we (actually you, not i) need is to break ourselvs of wanting to use/access/play with/install/pay for/touch   restricted/non-free formats.
<phoenixz> intelikey, okay, and now in a way 6 year olds (and people with 50 hours without sleep) can also understand it? :)
<flaccid> if you do that in its entirity, you loose experience and accessibility
<phoenixz> what flaccid says..
<intelikey> phoenixz if it aint FOSS leave it alone.
<ardchoille> phoenixz: 50 hours without sleep? That's one of the quickest ways to break things.
<phoenixz> intelikey, sorry, FOSS?
<flaccid> boss' don't like to here, i can't do my work because its not FOSS
<intelikey> !foss
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<flaccid> i would get fired...
<ardchoille> Free/Open Source Software (FOSS)
<phoenixz> ardchoille, it usually is, specially me myself :)
* stdin has no mp3s on his "mp3" player :)
<flaccid> its superflous to say that you can all you need to do on FOSS only when file formats and other factors force you to use nonfree/de facto standards
<phoenixz> intelikey, that was a big DOH! :) But well.. okay, only use FOSS.. But what about if I want to see this uber cool movie that needs non-FOSS stuff to play?
<flaccid> what do you do when someone sends you a nonfree format. ask them for a free one, and they wtf??
<flaccid> you don't ask someone to drive a car if they can't drive :)
<intelikey> then you have looped to the first post phoenixz     stop the "want"   and you stop the problem.
<phoenixz> intelikey, and then, what about when we are not talking abuot me but about these 500 million other computer noobs that just want to use their compu? If we want to get linux big, and want to get the options, it needs to be stong
<phoenixz> intelikey, which would require us that linux will always and only be for the geeks.. no noob could ever touch it..
<intelikey> """If we want to get linux big"""   <<< ?
<stdin> flaccid: what do you do when you send a someone a .odf and they say, we want a .doc? you send a .doc or say wtf?
<flaccid> stdin: depending on who it is i either ask them to get openoffice or i will send the .doc
<intelikey> phoenixz methinks that that argument is based on circular reasoning.
<ardchoille> phoenixz: For some of us, Linux is already "big". IMHO, Microsoft products died out in 2001, when I switched to Linux and haven't touched a M$ product since.
<stdin> flaccid: then you have different rules for yourself than your friends
<phoenixz> intelikey, If you want linux to be widely accepted as a mainstream OS.. right now, the only mainstream desktop OS'es are all prefixed with "Windows".. Id like that to change..
<intelikey> phoenixz i.e.   linux is not the most used because less people use it...
<flaccid> stdin: no i wouldn't ask a ceo to install Ooo
<stdin> anyway, this is all a bit -ot :p
<flaccid> i will ask my friends/non-business people
<intelikey> phoenixz in the first place   i could hardly care any less whether anyone else uses linux or not.    so like i said.  you are basing your argument on a loop back.
<phoenixz> intelikey, ardchoille: Ask your mother to use linux for a week.. See if she tries to kill you after that or not..  :) The problem is that where I am from (well, live), central mexico, people dont even know what linux is..
<flaccid> our arguments are practical and address how people actually behave
<intelikey> phoenixz my mother uses only FOSS   any other args ?
<chupie> i am trying to get my wireless card to work, its a broadcom 4318 chipset, and i am trying ndiswrapper but when i do modprobe ndiswrapper it is saying that the module doesn't exist
<intelikey> phoenixz and she is near 70 now.
<phoenixz> intelikey, not really.. If you need to support half your family, and you need to reinstall the same @*#( computers every month because XP died again, then suddenly you will care :()
<phoenixz> intelikey, If your mom only uses FOSS, I'd like to switch moms ;)
<intelikey> phoenixz no M# here mate.
<ardchoille> phoenixz: mom and dad both use CentOS, sis uses Fedora and my 8 year old niece uses Ubuntu.
<intelikey> no M$   ooops
<phoenixz> intelikey, The thing for me is that I see this GREAT system, linux, and it keeps loosing from the biggest pile of shit possible.. that cant be..
<stdin> !language | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> not to mention..
<stdin> !ot
<phoenixz> stdin, you are very right, Im sorry
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> the only people that think linux is "hard" are the ones that used M$ for *years  and linux for one day...
<flaccid-> intelikey: you do realise that you just broke your own argument
<phoenixz> intelikey, and those who try kubuntu for the first day and find it hard, drop back to their old addiction again :)
<flaccid-> thats right people are used to m$ and they think linux is hard...
<intelikey> flaccid-   which argument ?
<flaccid-> this only people is millions upon millions
<flaccid-> the argument for linux use
* phoenixz nods to flaccid's argument.. 
<intelikey> phoenixz and.     like i said before.    i don't care what they use...
<stdin> this is all a very nice discussion, but take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<phoenixz> Anybody cares to go to the offtopic channel?
<flaccid-> im done.
<intelikey> yeah me to....    for a change.
<phoenixz> sure sure..
<phoenixz> done
<stdin> chupie: what model of broadcom?
<intelikey> actually i will go   O T
<jeffm> hi all, when i run "ps -e" in the command line there's too much output for me to read. how can i view the output page by page?
<stdin> jeffm: ps -e | less
<flaccid-> ps -e | more
<stdin> or | more
<flaccid-> more or less heh
<flaccid-> excuse the pun
<Zombie> Anyone here with Xorg experience?
<flaccid-> yep
<flaccid-> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jeffm> ok thanks. but errrr, how do i type in the "|" character?
<stdin> jeffm: didn't you just do it?
<jeffm> no, i copied.
<stdin> jeffm: for me it's Shift+\
<flaccid-> its usually above the enter key (shift + \)
<_buz> usually, when you hit ctrl-alt-esc i got the skull to kill apps, but in gutsy i just get a pointing cross (which does the same)
<stdin> Alt-Gr+` too (for me)
<jeffm> flaccid: oh cool. lol. i didn't know that. crazy stuff...
<jeffm> thanks all
<intelikey> stdin did you look in  o t
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, I just read what you said there
<alakhia> !apt build source
<alakhia> !apt build
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt build - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34498/
<Zombie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34499/
<intelikey> ircops ... hmmm
<alakhia> !apt compile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt compile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* intelikey wonders if he should hide....
<flaccid-> im off
<intelikey> @ ompaul :)
<alakhia> does anyone know what I need to tell apt so it setup source code for me to compile for a package?
<intelikey> apt-get source package
<intelikey> apt-get source <package>
<Zombie> Any help?
<alakhia> ah, cool. Thanks, intelikey
<alakhia> intelikey: configure doesn't find libz .... but I show zliblg already installed. So, then I try to install zlib1g-dev. But I get unmet dependencies
<intelikey> libz != zlib
<alakhia> zlib1g-dev: Depends: zlib1g (= 1:1.2.3-13ubuntu4) but 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<alakhia> what to make of this?
<ompaul> intelikey, moin
<alakhia> oh!
<intelikey> hey how are ya.
<ompaul> intelikey, -offtopic or pm ;-)
<intelikey> usually      yeah....
<intelikey> :)
<ompaul> haha
<alakhia> I can't find libz ... under a different name?
<intelikey> alakhia hmmm what is the exact error ?
<alakhia> intelikey: I am trying to build digikam locally. configure says:  checking for libz... configure: error: not found. Possibly configure pics outdated version from XFree86. Remove it
<alakhia> er, configure "picks"
<stdin> alakhia: have you tried "sudo apt-get build-dep digikam" ?
<alakhia> I looked in config.log.  conftest.c can't find "zlib.h"
<alakhia> stdin: no, tried build-dep just now. Just gave me an error: Build-dependencies for digikam could not be satisfied.
<alakhia> is my apt database hosed in some way?
<stdin> alakhia: zlib.h is in the package zlib1g-dev
<alakhia> If I install that package, I get this error: zlib1g-dev: Depends: zlib1g (= 1:1.2.3-13ubuntu4) but 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Looks like installing kdemultimedia solved the problem
<alakhia> stdin: What does that mean?
<stdin> alakhia: that installing zlib1g-dev should install the file configure is looking for
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: I wonder what it installed that the other packages needed to work...
<alakhia> stdin: I understand that. But I can't install the package.
<alakhia> stdin: apt-get complains about unmet dependencies.
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: There were some libs which I did not have installed yet, probably one of those did the trick... I will uninstall the unneeded apps from the metapackage one by one and see if it still works...
<stdin> alakhia: post it to pastebin
<alakhia> stdin: zlib1g-dev: Depends: zlib1g (= 1:1.2.3-13ubuntu4) but 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<alakhia> stdin: that's it ...
<stdin> alakhia: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<alakhia> stdin: feisty
<stdin> alakhia: post your sources.list to pastebin
<alakhia> stdin: I did an update and upgrade a while back
<dotz> hi i remember a way to rsync to a local computer without being prompt a password..its some kind of ssh key but i forgot how..can anyone guide me?
<alakhia> stdin: http://pastebin.com/d1b78a407
<llutz> dotz like this: http://www.linux.com/articles/113847
<ardchoille> stdin: You might like line 55 in that pastebin link
* ardchoille ducks
<stdin> I had notices that...
<alakhia> stdin: I decided not to use automatix. It was going to pull megs of stuff.
<ardchoille> alakhia: Why are you compiling digikam when it's in the repos?
<harmental> i know it is not a Kubuntu question...but OO channel is not really responsive....is there a way to fully embed pictures in OO files? (i dont want to send the pictures along with the main file)
<stdin> alakhia: post the output of "apt-cache policy zlib1g" and, as a "btw" never use automatix, ever, ever, ever
<alakhia> ardchoille: I want the latest and greatest version! And if I have time, hack the code
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<alakhia> stdin: hahaha! Sure, I found ubuntuguide.org much better anyway.
<alakhia> zlib1g:
<alakhia>   Installed: 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2
<alakhia>   Candidate: 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2
<alakhia>   Version table:
<alakhia>  *** 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2 0
<alakhia>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<alakhia> stdin: sorry
<alakhia> stdin: http://pastebin.com/d7fc63f78
<stdin> 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2 seem to either be a version you installed manually, or something the unspeakable thing installed
<alephnaught> I have a question. I need to remove any directories in my music directory that are either empty or contain no music files. I presume this should be easy with a shell command, but I can't quite figure it out. Anyone?
<alakhia> stdin: i didn't have autom#@^!& install anything
<stdin> alakhia: try: sudo aptitude install zlib1g=1:1.2.3-13ubuntu4
<alakhia> stdin: cool, that worked.
<stdin> alephnaught: you can try "find /path/to/music -type d -empty -exec rmdir {} \; " to remove empty directories
<alephnaught> cool, thanks. Any way to have it remove directories that don't contain *.mp3, *.ogg, *.aac, etc?
<alakhia> stdin: thanks guys
<stdin> alakhia: no problem
<alephnaught> (that is, directories that have random junk in them like .nfo files and so on)
<stdin> alephnaught: that's a little more difficult, I'll need to think about that
<alephnaught> thanks :)
<llutz> alephnaught: combine find with a "-not -name *.ogg...."
<alephnaught> aha, cunning :)
<stdin> alephnaught: that will only check directory names, not file names
<alephnaught> ah
<llutz> stdin: alephnaught 2nd find-cmd then
<alakhia> alephnaught: another option would find be: find . -type f | grep -v mp3 | grep -v ogg | grep -v  .... | xargs rm
<intelikey> yeah careful there.    when you start adding -o -a in find you loose tests pretty quiclky
<ardchoille> What menu is this?  http://distrowatch.com/images/screenshots/mint-3.0-kde.png
<ardchoille> That looks quite nice.
<alephnaught> thanks chaps, I think I have some idea of what to do now
<seanpcrowe> hey guys...
<seanpcrowe> is there something wrong with the automatix servers atm???
<ardchoille> !automatix | seanpcrowe
<ubotu> seanpcrowe: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<seanpcrowe> i cant seem to download and install codecs...
<ardchoille> seanpcrowe: automatix is very bad and we don't support it, if your system is still running you're lucky
<alakhia> seanpcrowe: try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Getting_Started
<seanpcrowe> ok dudes... thanks...
<intelikey> alephnaught i would sujest generating a list of dirs to "not" rm  and then rm'ing the rest.       and  file is a good util  to detect the type of files you are playing with.      remember linux doesn't much care about file names .blah means nothing really.
<intelikey> one might do something like     find /base/dir/ -type d | sort -u > list   and then use the "list" in a test of some sort.    while loop maybe.
<stdin> alephnaught: probably what I would do is something like "find /path/to/search/ -type f -not -name "*.ogg" -not -name "*.aac" -not -name "*.mp3" -exec rm {} \;" then run the 1st find command again to then remove those now empty dirs
<llutz> alephnaught:or           find /path/to/music \( -type d -empty -exec rmdir {} \) , \(-type f | grep -v mp3 | grep -v ogg  -exec rm {} \) \;
<runlevelten> grep -e "\.mp3$" -e "\.ogg$"  etc. by the way :)
<llutz>  not -exec, ^^|xargs rm ^^
<intelikey> stdin -iname   could be caps in them
<alakhia> one can also do the rm in two steps ... pipe the output to a file and make sure it is not going to remove any files you don't want. Then do the real remove.
<runlevelten> If you're working by extensions, first, I'd make a script that lists the available file extensions in the system, then decide which ones to delete.
<runlevelten> Safer.
<emja> I just ran 'apt-get update' on my laptop (kubuntu 7.04, amd64), now compiz is dead. is anyone else experiencing this? does anyone have any pointers for further information? google didn't turn up anything of value.
<intelikey> apt-get update  ???    not  upgrade ?
<runlevelten> because it's going to such for someone who's early on in their bash development if they set their script running, then remember those flac or wma files tucked away in their music collection :)
<intelikey> runlevelten that's why i said  "file"   look for file type media
<emja> intelikey: err, that too. :-}
<runlevelten> Yeah - that wouldn't be doing it by extensions.
<runlevelten> :)
<voln> good morning, I need gtk fronted archive manager . I'm use xarchiver, but when I try open a password protected rar archive I got eroor...
<intelikey> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<intelikey> uhhh    i have no sound.    been on this box for three days  and just noticed.
<stdin> btw, my  POSIX compliant find commands to do what alephnaught wanted http://pastebin.com/d1672abab
<intelikey> stdin with upper and lower case ?
<stdin> intelikey: yep
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ah yes.    and we hope there were no .wav .flac .wmv .blah .blah .blah ...
<stdin> well, it can of course be added to
<intelikey> yeah i know.   just razing ya  :)
<dotz> llutz: hi are u there?
<intelikey> i wonder why i don't have sound...      0000:00:01.4 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS PCI Audio Accelerator (rev 02)       with modules  loaded    snd                    55268  10 snd_mpu401,snd_trident,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<dotz> i've tried the site for root .. i can sucessfully ssh in using ssh -i ~/rsync-key
<dotz> however i try the same steps for a user eg: dotz
<dotz> it doesn't work
<intelikey> does sis   use ac97 module ?
<intelikey> dotz in the sshd_conf  the section called  "# Don't read the user's ~/.rhosts and ~/.shosts files "     check it out.
<carsten> Hi...
<intelikey> carsten
<dotz> ohhhhhhhhh i got it
<dotz> i modified the wrong authorized_keys
<Sevenhill> Hi there
<{__main__> i've got some troubles runnning userconfig, when I run it from konsole, it retries an error importing qtxml from kdeui, instead if i change it by 'from PyQt4 import QtXml' it works, but it conflicts with kdeui
<carsten> hI Sevenhill...
<Sevenhill> is there any bug entry which is releated to icons for .asc extention ?
<{__main__> someone knows something?
<dotz> in a #!/bin/sh script, how can i modify a input $1 eg: video123.avi  into video.avi  ?
<Sevenhill> dotz:  you wantto make video123.avi to video.avi ?
<Sevenhill> dotz:  use regex for that
<intelikey> simplest    echo "$1" | tr -d '1234567890'
<TBZ> anyone awake that has knowledge with dual booting 2 linux distros?
<Sevenhill> TBZ it is really mess
<TBZ> I basically need to know, how to list my drives/partition or whatever for mounting
<Sevenhill> TBZ:  you mean in Grub list ?
<TBZ> mm I'm trying to setup grub, yes
<jussi01> grrr, can someone remind me how to put a background colour in in html?
<llutz> TBZ: when installint 2ns distro, write grub into partition-BR (not MBR) and use chainload
<TBZ> for some reason, my root and home partitions I just made in gparted are showing up as /target and /targethome
<Sevenhill> jussi01:  at body tag use bgcolor="yellow"
<jussi01> Sevenhill: thanks
<SlimeyPete> jussi01: "<body bgcolor="blue">" iir
<TBZ> and I can't mount for some reason to find the kernel version and such that I need to add to grub line
<Sevenhill> SlimeyPete: it is wrong it must be yellow not blue :D
<SlimeyPete> nah, yellow sucks
<mike__> Greets, everyone...
<jussi01> lol, anyone know the code for ubuntu brown?
<Sevenhill> jussi01:  use gimp to take color code of an area
<Sevenhill> are there any kubuntu devel in here ?
<intelikey> TBZ you in the grub shell ?
<TBZ> no, I'm on live fiesty cd atm
<intelikey> oh.
<intelikey> !grub | TBZ
<ubotu> TBZ: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TBZ> everyone else in other channells were passed out or didn't know..
<mike__> I'm having a very strange problem with the proprietary nVidia driver. It works fine right after I install it, but upon rebooting, it won't work at all (i.e., X won't start). Any ideas?
<TBZ> I already have ubuntu setup, I resized disk, made new / and /home partition
<TBZ> installed another copy of fiesty (to test and play with, soon to be kubuntu) at grub install, wrote to /dev, failed, (which is what I wanted, i don't want to overwrite my grub)
<TBZ> and I'm trying to mount the install that I just made, find the kernel version info I need for grub config, and fix it
<dotz> Sevenhill: how do i make the script delete 3 characters from 4th characters from end of $1?
<_Shade_> hi there
<TBZ> I can't figure out how to mount it
<dotz> Sevenhill: eg video123.avi to video.avi
<Sevenhill> mike__: download and install this one : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-4/gutsy-desktop-i386.iso
<_Shade_> could anyone help me to set up a linux -> windows LAN please?
<TBZ> It's showing up in gparted as /target and /target/home
<Sevenhill> dotz: i'm not good at regex but
<_Shade_> the knetworkmanager says there is a connection but i cannot access any windows resources
<mike__> Sevenhill: I'm installing Kubuntu for my aunt's computer, who has 0 experience with Linux. Don't think she's ready for a test release. Thanks anyway though. :-)
<Sevenhill> dotz:  you can ask it in #bash or #regex channel
<dotz> ohh thanks
<jussi01> TBZ: why not just reinstall grub and it will auto detect it?
<mike__> Sevenhill: Are prop. drivers installed by default in Gutsy?
<Sevenhill> mike__: testing or stable is not important for a newbie
<mike__> Sevenhill: But stability is. :-\
<Sevenhill> it is important if you think to use it as server
<Sevenhill> i don't think he/she might get interest if one or two times more updates system
<TBZ> jussi01: If I loose my original install I'm going to be back, and mad...but ok>:o
<Sevenhill> on the other hand he/she will love it to be live with lastest versions of applications
<mike__> Sevenhill: I take it you're using Gutsy?
<Sevenhill> mike__: yes
<Sevenhill> Sysinfo for 'mycmptr': Linux 2.6.22-9-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: AMDAthlon643800+ at 1000 MHz (1996 bogomips), , RAM: 873/883MB, 107 proc's, 1.50h up
<stdin> the version of nvidia-glx in feisty and gutsy is the same
<mike__> Sevenhill: When's the last time you ran into *any* problem on it?
<stdin> just built against different kernels
<mike__> stdin: I'm installing via the installer from nVidia's website.
<stdin> mike__: any reason for doing that?
<Sevenhill> hmm about gutsy tribe 1
<mike__> stdin: Installing via the package gave me hard locks.
<Sevenhill> but it is far and far away from today
<jussi01> Sevenhill: I am suprised, I run gutsy and it seems to be breaking often...
<jussi01> Sysinfo for 'jussi': Linux 2.6.22-9-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: AMDSempron2800+ at 1602 MHz (3208 bogomips), , RAM: 456/503MB, 102 proc's, 57.28min up
<Sevenhill> jussi01: :) so i'm lucky
<mike__> Sevenhill: Honestly, c'mon... I've run into problems in the past two weeks with Gutsy, and it wasn't from me borking stuff. I've had to run "apt-get -f install" practically every other time I dist-upgrade.
<jussi01> Sevenhill: Im with mike here.
<Sevenhill> mike__: there was a problem about apt-get i mean dpkg
<Sevenhill> but luckly i never download that broken update :D
<jussi01> but we should really be over in +1 - here is for feisty support.
<TBZ> Sysinfo for 'TBZ': Windex A+1.0 Intel QX6700 @ 3.3Ghz, RAM: 4096, livecd
* jussi01 drools over TBZ's machine
<llutz> dotz use bash-string-handling like: newname=${$1: -4:3}
<Sevenhill> llutz: thanks to you i learn a new thing today
<mike__> One of Linux's biggest "selling" points is how easy it is to upgrade all the software on the system. Having that not go smoothly with someone's first impression of Linux would be umm... bad.
<TBZ> Sysinfo cont. current status = br0ken
<llutz> Seven_away: reading here daily teaches a lot (more or less usefull) ;)
<mike__> TBZ: I'm guessing you had a high-end dual-core processor before getting that quad?
<TBZ> nope
<mike__> dual-core at all?
<TBZ> had a pIII
<mike__> oh, wow. big jump. :-P
<TBZ> Indeed =D
<TBZ> Decided to splurge
<mike__> i'm trying to decide whether a quad is worth the extra dough over a dual
<TBZ> is for me, I love to multitask, and it's great for rendering
<mike__> cool
<mike__> so, no one here has any ideas on my strange prop. nvidia driver problem?
<TBZ> I was testing my C-F setup other day.... I had 90 some windows, spread on 4 desktops, 13 firefoxes with 8 tabs each, 2 movies playing, and I duno what else, trying to crash or black window bug it, and I was only at 20% cpu or so =(
<mike__> christ
<mike__> lol
<mike__> what video card do you have?
<TBZ> 8800gts
<drif> TBZ: normal divx/xvid/dvd or HD-quality movies? just curious
<drif> mine can barely handle one :D
<TBZ> meh, just normal, divx or mpg, I forget
<TBZ> but, brb.. maybe not, I have a bad feeling I'm about to screw up
<mike__> nice... i just bought an 8600 gt oc a few days ago, but ended up taking it back because i couldn't get a good resolution out of it - i use my tv as a monitor and can't seem to find a way to use the whole screen. :-\
<TBZ> mike__: that can be a pain... I've been through a few setups like that for MAME machines
<mike__> well, i'm off. peace out, everyone.
<sektant>    ?
<stdin> !ru | sektant
<ubotu> sektant:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39050
<sille> beg for assist... anyone know dos commands to clear/unlock adept installer database?
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<stdin> sille: ^
<Zombie> Does the intel driver for the i810 chipset support Meta Modes?
<drif> dos?
<SlimeyPete> sille: I can't remember the command but for future reference, calling it "dos" will raise eyebrows ;)
<drif> sille: I beg you for not to curse :D
<SlimeyPete> sille: it's no dos, you see, it's the bash shell / CLI / terminal. :)
<sille> ok no dos...
<sille> anyone know terminal commands to clear an instal that went bad...
<drif> ;)
<stdin> sille:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> stdin i made a "public" version    incase anyone needs it.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39053
<intelikey> chattr is kinda tricky about testing for.   so it took me a minute.
<intelikey> probably should also have tested for $1  but i'm getting lazy.
<intelikey> added.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39054
<Seven_away> I'm back
<stdin> intelikey: did you mean "... sudo echo "" && || exit 1" ? shouldn't it be "... sudo echo "" || exit 1
<intelikey> is it not ?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39055
<intelikey> good eye.   :)
<opencan_> Can anyone help me set a 'l2tp' internet connection?
<Zombie> Do you mean a VPN Connection?
<anthony_> sup
<jobbe_> hey, I'm trying  to install a local Samsung ML-2010 printer (supported by splix, which is installed) on gutsy tribe 4 but I can't select the "local printer" choice in the printer admin panel. Also, the cups web interface won't show the drivers. The printer is recognised by the system (dmesg shows the appropriate messages). Any idea on where the problem might be?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39058
<ref> hi friends, it is the last time i try to get help here for this issue on bootwritecd, i am stuck with it, and i have received no anwsers..
<ref> how could /sys/module/sbs/parameters/capacity_mode (and others) not be accessible to mkisofs while running bootcdwrite as root???
<intelikey> ref those things are not on the fs  they are in ram
<dhq__> how do i lock my hardisk
<intelikey>  lock  ?
<intelikey> what do you mean lock my hd ?
<germanjew> When I try and use gcc it gives this error in the Konsole: "error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory" can anyone please tell me how I can fix this?
<ref> intelikey: ok, so how do i make it accessible at least for reading while running bootcdwrite??
<germanjew> how can gcc not have <stdio.h>????????????????????????
<SlimeyPete> germanjew: it should do.
<intelikey> !b-e
<SlimeyPete> make sure you have libc6-dev installed.
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ref> germanjew: yeah.. try to reinstall with synaptic or adept or plai apt-get
<dhq__> intelikey, i have a portable hdd its on fat32 i need to lock it so that no one else can access it
<trekdanne> dhq__: encryption?
<intelikey> dhq__ sudo mount -o remount,uuid=$UID,dmask=077,fmask=177 <mountpoint of the drive>
<dhq__> trekdanne, well not encryption as i will need to dcrypt when i use it
<ref> intelikey: are files on RAM not accesible to root?? but i do a chmod a+rwx and it seems to access it, but this file gets stuck, no matter what chmod i do: /sys/module/eisa_bus/parameters/disable_dev
<dhq__> intelikey, but when i put it in others pc it will mount rite
<germanjew> I don't know why, but for some reason libc6-dev was not installed!
<germanjew> thanks peopla
<germanjew> people
<nefta> i need some help, please, i'm just installed kubuntu, everything is ok, but i can't write on sda2, only if i type "sudo ......." in konsole. what can i do?
<intelikey> dhq__ yes   that's only a one-off command.
<intelikey> ref i don't know.   i don't play around in /sys    sorry.
<intelikey> don't even have a /sys dir here
<ref> intelikey, what is sys about, and why would bootcdwrite want to access it so bad??
<intelikey> nefta what is the fs type ?
<intelikey> ref  i don't know.    never used bootcdwrite either...
<ref> nefta, i think you want to use 'chmod', type 'man chmod' in terminal. if you want it to be always acessible just with boot, google for 'fstab' file
<intelikey> i've made a few bootable cd's   but just used xcdroast,  can't really help ya there
<nefta> thanks
<intelikey> nefta what is the fs type ?
<intelikey> can't chmod M$ crap
<intelikey> err excuse me.  not crap,  stuff.
<ubuntu_aqua> what?
<Bauldrick> How can I stop my cursor disappearing when I log out?
<nefta> intelikey i don understand you
<ubuntu_aqua> oh
<ref> intelikey, cant you chmod a hard disk?
<intelikey> ref what do you mean ?
<ref> nefta, ntfs or ext3 or reiserfs on the harddisk you cant access
<nefta> ext3
<nefta> sorry fs = file system
<ubuntu_aqua> oh! thx
<ref> ok, so it is native to linux
<nefta> yes
<intelikey> then you probably don't want to chmod it anyway    especally if it's a system partition    if it's just storage you might rather own it.    sudo chown <yourname> <mountpoint> -R
<ref> intelikey, thanks :-)
<nefta> it just for storage
<nefta> but i want it to be accesible when i reboot
<ref> nefta, the right way to do this is changing your fstab file
<intelikey> nope
<ref> ???
<ref> really
<intelikey> that would be true if it was vfat or ntfs
<intelikey> not ext#
<ref> hum, what then?
<nefta> any suggestion to change my fstab?
<intelikey> if you want everyone to be able to access it   you chmod it   if you want a group to have access  you chown :groupname   and  also chmod     if you want a user to have access you chown
<intelikey> nefta yeah    dont.
<ref> intelikey, and that will remain for next boots?
<intelikey> yes.
<intelikey> it's permanant.
<ref> intelikey, well, at boot time, doesnt ubuntu check what is in fstab to know where to mount each device and what permissions to give?
<intelikey> in real file systems  the permissions bit is on the disk for each inode  so every inode(file dirrectory socket link...) has it's own ownership and permissions    but M$ file systems don't have those bits    linux uses a psyudo permissions bit that is  fs wide for that mount.
<intelikey> ref  youe linux checks the fstab   but you can't set a psyudo permission for a real file system.
<intelikey>  youe  ==  yes
<sreejith> sdfsdf
<intelikey> ref that's also why you cant change ownership or permissions for a file on an ms fs.
<Zombie> The result hasn't changed.
<intelikey> i.e.  chown & chmod  don't work if it's  M$
<intelikey> Zombie what result ?  which result ?
<Zombie> The monitor resolution will not go down to 400x300 or 320x240
<intelikey> oh.
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<ref> Zombie, i dont know why you need that, but have you tried gvidm?
<Zombie> ref: I have some bizzare applications that want that resd.
<intelikey> can't run windowed ?
<ref> Zombie, maybe apt/synaptic/adept install 'gvidm', it work for me on that kind of situations
<ref> and run it with "gvidm -r"
<ref> intelikey, how would he run a app say "chickenwar" windowed?
* intelikey sets ref's rez to 40x2200
<intelikey> idk
<Zombie> intelikey: Its Microscopic,.
<Zombie> intelikey: Its Games.
<intelikey> ah yes i know the problem,   unfortunately i don't know the solution.
<intelikey> err for you.
<ref> Zombie, tell me if "gvidm -r" helps, its a small app
<Zombie> It doesn't.
<intelikey> for me it would be "just don't play those games"   but i'm sure that's a non-option option
<Zombie> The idea is to take some of my extremely rare games to school
<Zombie> like.
<Zombie> Dracula X: Rhondo of Blood for the Turbo Grafx 16.
<grispa72> I have the trust md-1250 usb modem. Have you an idea on how it works?
<intelikey> maybe a modeline in the xorg.conf ?
<Zombie> Thats what I've been working on
<_Shade_> how can i share my internet connection with a windiws machine?
<intelikey> ipforwarding ?
<Zombie> _Shade_: Install and configure Shorewall
<ref> Zombie: if you just need to set your resolution to 400x300, why doesnt gvidm -r help?
<Zombie> Because I have no modeline support for that yet.
<_Shade_> Zombie: where can i find the sharewall then?
<ref> Zombie: hum, so you would need to put that res as an option into your xorg.conf?
<Zombie> _Shade_: sudo apt-get install shorewall
<nobbi> Hi, I want to paste a file into usr/share/sounds. What is the right command?
<grispa72> Up?
<_Shade_> Zombie: i have just managed to set up my samba lan, but i can't access internet from the windows machine
<_Shade_> Zombie: ok got it
<intelikey> nobbi sudo cp /path/to/file /usr/share/sounds
<_Shade_> Zombie: i have no idea how to configure it though
<Sevenhill> nobbi: kdesu konqueror   when konqueror opened with root permissions you can copy and write everywhere with in that konqueror
<grispa72> I have just installed Kubuntu 7.04 but the max resolution I have is 640x480. Why?
<_Shade_> Zombie: do you know any howtos about how to set it up?
<Zombie> You need to learn howe on the Upstream maintainers web site. Its more than just internet connection sharing, its als a firewall.
<nobbi> @sevenhill, intelikey  thanks, it works fine
<sandhya> Hi, can i get some help in setting up Skype?
<sandhya> I can't get my microphone working.
<_Shade_> Zombie: isn't there something easier though?
<arun> hey kids
<linopil> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sandhya> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<linopil> grispa72,  ^^
<Zombie> _Shade_: I am not accustomed to Ubuntu.
<_Shade_> i see... well i will look further then... the fireshore seems to hard for such begginer :)
<sandhya> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arun> as i was saying before i got disconnected, hello people
<intelikey> !frostwire | sandhya
<ubotu> sandhya: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<sandhya> intelikey: ?
<arun> sandhya: what are you looking to do? microphone not working?
<intelikey> antisipating..
<sandhya> arun: Yes
<agm_> sandhya : go to sound mixer and go to input tab and try increasing capture values
<sandhya> arun: I've got Skype installed, but can't get the mic working. Even audio output is unreliable - works only occassionally.
<sandhya> agm_: I've set it to max in "KMix" and also enabled it by clicking on the green LED.
<arun> sandhya: i think i have a solution
<sandhya> arun: I've all ears
<sandhya> I'm*
<arun> actually, not really.. sorry
<arun> are you sure you've set your input mode to mic?
<sandhya> In Skype?
<arun> no, in kmix
<ref> file /sys/module/sbs/parameters/capacity_mode (and others) not be accessible to mkisofs while running bootcdwrite as root
<ref> that is keeping me from making a livecd out of my running distro
<sandhya> arun: Mic select is Mic1
<runlevelten> I've had skype suddenly stop working with the mic before.
<sandhya> input source select is input 1
<runlevelten> skype sucks.
<intelikey> ref tried umount /sys ?
<arun> sandhya: input source should be 'Mic'
<runlevelten> :P
<arun> sandhya: also, in skype, in tools > options > sound devices.. for 'audio in' make sure your mic is selected (if you haven't done that already)
<sandhya> arun: Input source select does not have an option mic.
<ref> intelikey, nop. I though that i would mess everything since /sys has infos about my hardware
<arun> sandhya: in kmix, under the 'switches' tab?
<intelikey> ref type mount     and save the info on the line /sys is on  so you can remount it and try it.
<sandhya> arun: Which drop down should I be checking ? I have two "input source select" drop downs and neither of them has "mic"
<intelikey> ref i don't know of anything that needs  /sys   but i'm sure some things can use it...
<arun> sandhya: neither of them has mic? what sound card are you using?
<arun> what options do you see?
<sandhya> arun: It is detected as a VIA 8237
<arun> sandhya: what options do you see in the drop down?
<ref> intelikey, i dont get "type mount     and save the info on the line /sys is on  so you can remount it and try it.", mount what?
<sandhya> arun: input1 and input2
<intelikey> mount
<agm_> sandhya  try all of them one by one that might help
<intelikey> see i typed mount
<intelikey> do that in a konsole
<arun> sandhya: try selecting input1 for both. if that doesn't work, try input2 for both
<intelikey> mount
<sandhya> arun: will do - sec
<intelikey> and it will show you info on what is mounted where and what options were used
<ref> "/sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)" is my line with sys
<ref> ok, i umount it, run bootcdwrite and mount it again afterwards
<intelikey> well there you go   to remount it you would type   sudo mount /sys /sys -t sysfs
<intelikey> oops bumped enter
<intelikey> well there you go   to remount it you would type   sudo mount /sys /sys -t sysfs -o rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev
<ref> i'll try to make my livecd now! thanks :-), hoppe this works, i am on this for days
<ScarFreewill> how do I get jahshaka to work on feisty?
<_Shade_> Zombie: still there?
<AhDiCt3D> How do i install linux over linux in a dualboot formation so i can keep windows intact but overwrite my linux alltogether?
<arun> AhDiCt3d: just install it over the previous installation?
<ref> intelikey, umount: /sys: device is busy
<AhDiCt3D> arun: Yeah my linux hosed and wont boot it just cycles over and over
<intelikey> you did  sudo it ?
<ref> yeah
<ref> sudo umount /sys
<arun> AhDiCt3D: i meant just install it over the same partition
<arun> :)
<ScarFreewill> anyone know any nice multimedia editor like eg. windows movie maker is for windows?
<AhDiCt3D> arun: ok any idea how to install nvidia drivers in Gutsy without it crashing?
<intelikey> probably something kde kio that has it tied up  you don't have konqueror or a konsole looking at it do you ?
<arun> AhDiCt3D: sorry, haven't used gutsy
<AhDiCt3D> ok
<arun> sandhya: any luck?
<Bauldrick> Any one know why my cursor disappears when I switch user?
<ref> intelikey, nop
<sandhya> arun: Nope. I've also tried setting my sound configuration to use "Duplex" mode (as per a google), with no luck.
<arun> sandhya: damn
<arun> you've selected the device from the skype options, right?
<Zombie> _Shade_: I have otther things I need to deal with.
<intelikey> ref i don't know then   fuser can probably find it for you though.
<sandhya> arun: But basically, I think this might not just be a microphone issue only. Even the Skype connecting audio seems to function only intermittently.
<arun> sandhya: ah
<arun> what version of skype are you using, btw?
<intelikey> you'll have to read the page on that tho.   man fuser    i'm not well versed in that app.
<sandhya> arun: 1.4.0.99
<arun> ah, i'm using an older version
<sandhya> arun: and alsamixer 1.0.13
<sandhya> assuming that alsa is the same version.
<ref> i am reading, fuser -m seems to be it
<arun> sandhya: this might be useful - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<ref> intelikey, but fuser -m prints a bunch of number ending with "m"...
<sandhya> arun: I'm going to try starting skype using "artsdsp -m ./skype" now. brb.
<arun> sandhya: check out that link
<_Shade_> Zombie: ah... to bad then. I just wanted to say that after shorewall instalation i cannot access any website, or download any updates/packages via apt get
<sandhya> arun: been there - it seems to be very dated.
<Zombie> You are missing sources.
<arun> ah
<arun> sorry
<sandhya> arun: I'm browsing through the FAQs on skype.com atm.
<arun> hmm
<arun> anything in the skype forums?
<_Shade_> Zombie: were you talking to me?
<Zombie> Yse.
<arun> sandhya: try installing the new version of alsa
<arun> 1.0.14
<arun> sandhya: i've checked a couple blogs, and they say that when everything else failed, installing alsa drivers v1.0.14 did it for them
<sandhya> arun: Are you aware of any debs for that? I don't want to get into compiling stuff as I want to retain my sanity :P
* sandhya googles
<illriginal> Hey guys, I'm using Audicity to modify mp3s and make them into ring tones, but audicity needs a file: libmp3lame.so and i can't find this file on synaptic
<arun> sandhya: seems pretty easy, actually.. see option 'D' here: http://geekybits.blogspot.com/2007/06/microphones-skype-on-ubuntu.html
<arun> sandhya: did you check that out?
<sandhya> arun: I'm watching the linked screencast on that page. But the installation steps on that page involve compiling stuff :o
<arun> sandhya: i dont think it will break anything
<stdin> illriginal: install "liblame0" and probably "lame"
<arun> hey stdin, how are you?
<stdin> arun: happy, just had lunch :p
<stdin> illriginal: install "liblame0" and probably "lame"
<arun> sandhya: any luck? did the screencast help?
<sandhya> arun: Nope. I'm trying the upgrade now. (btw thank you so much for helping me out!)
<arun> sandhya: pleasure's mine
<illriginal> stdin... in what folder would "lame" be in? I'm in the usr/lib directory
<stdin> illriginal: once you install those packages, restart audacity, it will find them then
<ref> intelikey, i pasted the output of "lsof /sys" in http://paste.milk-it.net/572 can you check if that is really a list of processes that are using /sys
<illriginal> nah i did just that... still can't find
<BetaTester> HI all. Is there a way that I send a zipped file to a remote print queue?
<stdin> illriginal: you could need liblame0-dev , tho I don't know why audacity would want that
<sandhya> arunkale: Trying to compile alsa - running ./configure gives me an error "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<ref> intelikey: i pasted the output of "lsof /sys" in http://paste.milk-it.net/572 can you check if that is really a list of processes that are using /sys
<arunkale> sandhya: er?
<stdin> sandhya: install build-essential
<stdin> and maybe give https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware a read
<sandhya> stdin: cheers!
<arunkale> cool
<illriginal> stdin... audicity isn't working properly =\
<karan> reload
<pedro__> all of my software sources are enabled, and my friend just got an update to some packages that i did not.  i have run an update, and  although i did get SOME updates, i didnt get the same ones such as amarok... why would this be?
<arunkale> sandhya: did you compile the new alsa drivers?
* genii sips a coffee
<pedro__> anyone know why my system has not detected updates to packages such as amarok?
<pag> pedro__, you have backports enabled?
<pedro__> no.
<pag> !easysorces | pedro__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysorces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> !easysources | pedro__
<ubotu> pedro__: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pedro__> is the new amarok only available through the backports repos?
<buz> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pag> pedro__, it's also in gutsy and you can compile it from the sources... but backports is easiest ;)
<pedro__> hmmm... she must have messed around and enabled them somehow on her machine....
<pedro__> okay
<pedro__> i feel better now
<stdin> pedro__: 2:1.4.5-0ubuntu7 is the feisty default, but 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu1~feisty1 is in feisty-backports
<pedro__> truth is, i dont NEED the new amarok, just wondering if my system was screwy
<pedro__> i TOLD that girl not to mes with stuff less she wants to break her machine
<pedro__> she dont listen
<stdin> her system, she can break it if she wants :p
<pedro__> heh, true
<pedro__> thanks for shining light
<pedro__> later!
<kumamoto> it is sad I can't seem to change the fonts of app that are exclusively controlled by root
<kumamoto> for example kvpnc adept and crap like that
<stdin> kumamoto: tried "kdesu systemsettings" and settings root's default fonts?
<sandhya> arunkale: it's taking forever ... no errors thus far though.
<BetaTester> Hi stdin. Can I intercept the command given to lp or lpd when printing from open office?
<arunkale> sandhya: ah, alright
<sandhya> :)
<arunkale> where are all of you from?
<stdin> BetaTester: I don't know, I never really use Open Office much. why do you need to?
<sandhya> arunkale: I'm going to watch the match for a bit - bbi10 :)
<arunkale> sandhya: what match? india v england?
<BetaTester> stdin , if you remember I had problmes with Konica Minolta 1400W network printing. Printing on the print server with large files is just OK. I seek a way to send to the print server zipped files which can be printed on the print server. Then eveything will be OK. I lost too many time...
<buz> is there any native monkey audio (.ape) decoder for ubuntu?
<buz> i hate wine
<llutz> BetaTester: lpq/lprm or cups to manage print jobs
<patrick_> hi
<kumamoto> stdin: thanks I will try that
<BetaTester> llutz, I have to initate printing via script somehow from open office :(
<llutz> BetaTester: can't you install your script as a pseudo-printer in cups and use that in OOO?
<cameron> Question: Does anyone know the meaning of the system message.........conversation with su failed. I simply changed my password and now can`t get admin privileges
<angelus> can someone tell me what i need to install to be able to read mobile's memory card on kubuntu?
<stdin> cameron: have you logged out and back in since you changed your password?
<BetaTester> llutz, I have to read about this. This might be the correct sollution regarding OOffice. Then what? I have the file /tmp/LAST.RTF. I want to tar it and send it to the remote side. How do I unzip it before printing on the remote side?
<cameron> Many times. nothing seems to work . Although i can access root through the command line
<Angelus> the card reader is a USB device, which has a place where the mobile's memory card goes in
<Angelus> but kubuntu seems not to be reeding the device :s
<Angelus> and windows reads it
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about ape2mp3
<cameron> sudo works also, su keeps failing
<llutz> BetaTester: untar and print
<arunkale> cameron: kdesu doesn't work but sudo does?
<kumamoto> stdin: nice thanks it worked
<cameron> Correct
<jhutchins> cameron: On a default installation, su should not work.
<buti> i'm testing gutsy. and i got problems with oo.
<stdin> buti: #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins> buti: Thank you for locating the problems.  Please report them.  Gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1.
<Angelus> jhutchins: do you know what i should install to read a mobile's memory card from a usb card reader
<buti> jhutchins: i'll try
<cameron> Well if that is correct, the system is functioning properly. The problem is i can no longer get access to administration to do upgrades and such. The system is constantly calling up su. Is ther a change or how can i switch to sudo?
<jhutchins> Angelus: It should mount as an ordinary USB storage device - a hard drive.
<Angelus> yeah but it doesnt :S
<Angelus> kubuntu doesnt mount it
<jhutchins> cameron: What did you do immediately prior to the problem?  Did you run automatix?
<Angelus> and on windows it mounts
<Angelus> :/
<cameron> changed my password
<BetaTester> llutz, stdin :D I thought so. I wish I could make this: 1. A print job is spooled from a remote location 2. A script is initiated 3. The spool job is cancelled
<cameron> do not know automatix
<Angelus> any ideas jhutchins
<BetaTester> I guess this is not difficult but How can I initiate a script when something is spooled? llutz
<jhutchins> cameron: Try changing your password back the same way you changed it in the first place.
<jhutchins> Angelus: No, but I know this problem comes up frequently here, you should be able to find someone familiar with it.
<cameron> I have. The problem is i can not get back in to do it. su on the command line works. On the gui Fails !
* Angelus wonders who
<Angelus> anyone haqs expirience with a usb card reader?
<Angelus> :o
<jhutchins> cameron: If you have done su instead of su - you might need to reinstall.
<jhutchins> cameron: If you've messed with the sudo configuration instead of working within it, a reinstall may be the quickest way to a working system.
<cameron> I hoped that there would be a workaround to aviod that
<jhutchins> cameron: If you had worked with the system there might be.
* jhutchins is cranky.  Will come back later.
<cameron> I believe you are right jhutchins
<cameron> ok
<genii> Damn, buz left and I finally found a Monkey Audio Codec for him (in Java)
<kaminix> I have a network related question. If I unlimit the ktorrent bandwidth over night (since I'm not downloading anything, just uploading), will it be prone to disconnect and stop uploading?
<kaminix> As noted, I don't care about my download over night.
<cameron> Does anyone know if lynx is available for kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> should be fine, kaminix
<kaminix> Thanks SlimeyPete. :)
<sandhya> arunkale: Just tested things and no luck :/
<sandhya> arunkale: I think I'm going to call it a day. I'll try again on the morrow. Thanks again for all your help!
<kaminix> cameron: Lynx is available in repos, since it runs in console it works for all Ubuntu flavors.
<arunkale> sandhya: sucks. did you restart x first?
<sandhya> arunkale: hmm, no :o
<arunkale> sandhya: try restarting x
<sandhya> arunkale: I'll give it a shot tomorrow - dnner calls :) And yes, Ind v Eng. Starts in 3 minutes :)
<sandhya> thanks again :)
<arunkale> dinner? where are you from
<cameron> Thank you kaminix
<genii> actually lynx in repos is actually a synonym for elinks/links
<nodesert> where is the localhost directory  on linux
<BetaTester> stdin, do you know if I can start a script with the spooling of a job?
<stdin> BetaTester: not a clue, you'd have to talk to some cups people
<genii> nodesert: Do you mean, when you put into a browser http://localhost     where are those files in your directory structure?
<nodesert> yes
<nodesert> genii:yes
<genii> nodesert: in /var/www
<nodesert> thnaks
<BetaTester> thanks, stdin :)
<teacher> How can I partition my drive after I have already installed Kubuntu?
<squashball> qtparted
<genii> yup
<teacher> thnx
<Artimus> I never checked.  When adept checks for new packages, does it actually update my apt cache (apt-get update)?  Or does it just fetch a list for itself?
<stdin> Artimus: adept is just a frontend to apt-get, so it actually runs apt-get update
<Artimus> ok, then I can skip doing that manually, thanks.
<Artimus> I figured I'd hate adept.  But I kind of like the system tray notifier.
<bonedaddy__> hello
<bonedaddy__> can anyone tell me how to install my ati drivers
<stdin> bonedaddy__: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bonedaddy__> thanks
<genii> !helpersnack |stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<stdin> heh :)
<genii> stdin: Pretty quiet in here generally
<bonedaddy__> anything on samba when I converted I moved all my media to a nas but the shares don't show up
<stdin> genii: yeah, I'm playing frozen-bubble on my nano :p
<stdin> I don't use samba, so can't really help there
<genii> bonedaddy__: How did you move them over? Likely whatever user copied them now has ownership
<bonedaddy__> is there anything else i can use to get to the share
<stdin> anything you want, ftp, ssh, http, nfs...
<bonedaddy__> but it's a windows netshare
<genii> Sounds like some configuration thin on the windoze side
<genii> *thing
<bonedaddy__> well thanks I have to go to work later
<genii> bonedaddy__: Does it have an IP address?
<bonedaddy__> yes
<genii> You can retry smb with IP instead of netbios name
<bonedaddy__> i installed komba2 but it does not show the shares
<bonedaddy__> it show the device
<bonedaddy__> thanks
<genii> My other fast suggestion would be to unify a name on the share with some system name on the *nix box trying to connect to it
<genii> Also check perms on the windoze side for access to that share, if seen, etc
<patrick_> hi all how can i have icq for kubuntu? i downloaded kicy and licq usw but i cant install.. can any help?
<SlimeyPete> doesn't GAIM do icq?
<patrick_> whats gaim?
<SlimeyPete> it's an IM client
<stdin> and kopete
<SlimeyPete> when you say "downloaded"..
<patrick_> uhm...i dont know
<SlimeyPete> ...you do realise you can just use Adept/apt-get to install software, right?
<patrick_> i use kubuntu since today
<SlimeyPete> you don't usually have to manually download stuff :)
<patrick_> ya
<stdin> kopete will work with icq
<patrick_> kopete?
<genii> gaim/pidgin does ICQ tho not the file transfers
<stdin> KMenu > Internet > Kopete
<genii> same with msn
<sahin_h> Yep, I use kopete as an icq client daily basis. Works like a charm.
<patrick_> =D
<patrick_> great
<patrick_> thank you
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Does anyone know if "apt-get dselect-upgrade" will *remove* the applications that weren't installed when "dpkg --set-selections" was run?
<boguh> whats the name of  the package to configure gtk apss in kcontrol?
<runlevelten> !package python-django
<runlevelten> gtk-qt-styles I spose boguh
* contrast83 is glad to see qtcurve finally made it to the official repos in gutsy
<runlevelten> the python-django package in universe, can anyone tell me what exact source that's derived from?
<Angelus> how can i play .wav files on linux?
<llutz> Angelus: play, amarok, kaffeine
<Angelus> amarok doesnt play .wav
<pieps> ciao
<llutz> Angelus: sure it does
<Angelus> not on my amarok llutz
<Angelus> it says "there is no available decoder"
<llutz> Angelus: install libxine-extracodecs
<Angelus> OK
<contrast83> in ~2 months, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" will do it. :-)
<contrast83> yet another ubuntu thing that's 1 release behind for the kubuntu users.
<joseph1110216> i have a laptop that doesnt have a driver recovery disk, so when i go to windows, my wireless and most of my hardware will not work. is there a folder in ubuntu that saves all my drivers. i would like to copy it onto an external hd and use it on windows
<MarkC> everytime i log in kmail starts maximized, i want it to start as docked in tray, how do i do this?
<MarkC> i checked every option it has in it's settings and cannot find any that does this.
<stdin> joseph1110216: the linux drivers aren't the same and won't work in windows
<joseph1110216> is there a way to see which drivers i need using windows?
<contrast83> Does anyone know if "apt-get dselect-upgrade" will *remove* the applications that weren't installed when "dpkg --set-selections" was run?
<joseph1110216> or isthere a way in ubuntu to see wat kind of wireless card my laptop is using so i can get the drivers for it onloine
<dwidmann_> lspci -vv
<dwidmann_> look at the output of it
<contrast83> joseph1110216: what brand is your laptop?
<stdin> joseph1110216: look the the hardware list thing (I forget what it's called in windows) and google, or in ubuntu "lspci" and write/print then google
<joseph1110216> its a dell inspiron 8600
<TuTUX> is there way to move /boot to a separet partition with grub?
<joseph1110216> i just need to get the wireless to work
<stdin> joseph1110216: dell normally have a whole section for driver on their websire
<contrast83> joseph1110216: i think dell's website is supposed to be pretty helpful with drivers. could be wrong though.
<joseph1110216> i tried. they are assholes
<dwidmann_> TuTUX: you could use sudo grub-install and point it at a blank partition, that *should* work
<contrast83> umm... -_~
<joseph1110216> ill try again
<contrast83> click the drivers link, pick your model #, and download the driver for whatever component.
<TuTUX> dwidmann_: should I first copy the /boot to that partition?
<dwidmann_> No
<TuTUX> just leave it with nothing?
<dwidmann_> It should take care of all of that for you.
<dwidmann_> IIRC
<dwidmann_> wait, come to think of it, you probably need to move/copy the kernel and initrds to the new /boot
<TuTUX> dwidmann_, yes, that was wat i worried
<stdin> joseph1110216: http://tinyurl.com/2s4lcj
<dwidmann_> TuTUX: I'd move them first, then do it ... be extra careful that it picks them up and adds them to the grub list
<shadowhywind> does anyone know where the iptable.conf file is located?
<TuTUX> dwidmann_, but at least grub should work with that partition, right?
<dwidmann_> the locate command probably does shadowhywind
<stdin> shadowhywind: there isn't one
<TuTUX> dwidmann_, i mean, it will boot with the new grub, right?
<dwidmann_> I think so. I've had trouble getting it to boot to the right /boot partition in the past though, so I make no promises.
<TuTUX> dwidmann_, it alright i just need a workin grub in a small partition so i can do the harddisk install with alternite CD
<runlevelten> !info python-django-snapshot
<ubotu> Package python-django-snapshot does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<runlevelten> !info python-django-svn
<ubotu> Package python-django-svn does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<runlevelten> :\
<fabiobonf> ciao a tutti...
<stdin> !it | fabiobonf
<ubotu> fabiobonf: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fabiobonf> #ubuntu-it
<fabiobonf> come faccio ad andarci?
<stdin> fabiobonf: /join #ubuntu-it o /join #kubuntu-it
<fabiobonf> grazie..
<shadowhywind> by anychance does anyone know how to setup openvpn?
<shadowhywind> I have it installed and half working. When i try to route all my web-traffic through the vpn, I lose my internet
<v01d> i have a local ubuntu repository and I'm trying to install feisty without accessing the internet, but it insists on accessing official repositories. Is there a way to avoid this?
<m4st3r> omg Kubuntu very nice!
<stdin> v01d: remove/comment out the internet repos
<v01d> stdin: i do that already with /etc/apt/sources.list, but later on it creates the final sources.list from a script, which doesn't take account of the sources.list on /etc
<v01d> the choose-mirror program does this
<stdin> v01d: ask in #kubuntu-devel, they know the installer better than anyone
<v01d> ok, thanks
<antonio_> out)).
<Bauldrick> Youtube videos etc... don't work under firefox 64-bit, solution anyone?
<stdin> Bauldrick: yep, follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<trekdanne> Bauldrick: nspluginwrapper
<Bauldrick> trek > have that already, doesn't seem to do anything?
<trekdanne> Bauldrick: it should work
<c0llin> hello
<trekdanne> however a firefox32 may be easier and more stable
<trekdanne> c0llin: hi
<miles> konqeuror > ff irl
<c0llin> i need gcc-2.95 but there isnt a package for amd64
<Bauldrick> trek > all i get on youtube is a white square where the video should
<c0llin> whats the best guide on explaining how to build from source?
<miles> 4 easy steps
<miles> untar
<miles> ./config
<miles> make
<miles> make install
<stdin> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<c0llin> ah ok thanks
<stdin> c0llin: what needs gcc-2.95? that's really quite an old version
<c0llin> pftp-shit.v.1.11
<kubuntunomad> Hi
<c0llin> opps, seems i only needed it if i did "make static" instead of "made dynamic"
<nosrednaekim> hey everyone..how goes our quest for world domination?
<slawek__> hi i need to connect my motorola cell phone v 547 to linux
<slawek__> by bluetooth
<slawek__> Please help
<slawek__> :-(
<slawek__> no drivers
<nosrednaekim> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Angelus> how can i make Identd on kubuntu
<Angelus> for irc?
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: an ident?
<Angelus> NO
<stdin> install an identd server
<Angelus> identd
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> will it work automatic stdin?
<spiroo> I have a big problem with Dolphin. Why can not I rename a folder for example to DBA
<spiroo> Maybe is in Kubuntu for all, but I noticed that in Dolphin
<stdin> Angelus: depends on how you connect, if you are behind a firewall/router you'll have to open/forward the port
<Bauldrick> I don't have /etc/pango32 what is it a font or program or what?
<Angelus> which identd server do you advice stdin?
<stdin> Angelus: I use pident on my laptop and bidentd on my desktop (to forward it)
<spiroo> anyone except me that has problem with chars in Linux?
<Bauldrick> looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava   I have no /etc/pango32  what install's it?
<Bauldrick> libpango1.0-common ??
<trekdanne> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<spiroo> !charfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spiroo> lol
<roberto__> anyone know hw to set opt permission ???
<radu> where i can find some help to install a video card Nvidia FX 5500 under Kubuntu 7.04?
<stdin> here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nosrednaekim> yeah thats for ubuntu though...
<pebo_> anyone inside who could help me with gnu-ls?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: no, it's for both
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ah... someone FINALLY changed it?
<arun> has anyone here used fedora core?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: ME
<nosrednaekim> sweet :)
<nosrednaekim> thanks..
<dori> trying to install some essential development packages but I can't find gcc, g++, etc through Adept, this is on feisty, can anyone help me? maybe I need to add another repository
<nosrednaekim> stdin: did you just tell them to install the restricte-manager?
<Some_Person> Can I have seperate KDE and GNOME desktop folders?
<nosrednaekim> Some_Person: desktop folders? like you want the set of icons to be different?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: no, that's not the best thing to do
<Some_Person> nosrednaekim: Yes
<nosrednaekim> stdin: why not? thats how I always do it, an it edits config files and such for you?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: there will be a kubuntu restricted manager in gutsy and they'll conflict a bit
<Ahmuck> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<pebo_> How do I change the default sort-algo for ls(1)? I would like to see `AZ' _before_ `ab'.
<nosrednaekim> stdin: ah right, so you'd have to reqrite the docs?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: yeah, the edgy instructions work in kubuntu, and for all the text on the page it's 2 commands
<dori> Ahmuck: thanks, that seems to work, but I'd like to be able to do such installs from adept, what do I need to do to configure it to get these packages (it won't find build-essential through the search)
<Ahmuck> sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<Ahmuck> dori: why through adept?
<Some_Person> nosrednaekim: Can I do that?
<dori> Ahmuck: because I like the gui, and I want a central way of doing it
<nosrednaekim> Some_Person: ask in #kde if you can change the dektop folder.
<arun> does gutsy come with compiz built in?
<stdin> dori: build-essential will be in adept along with gcc/g++ they are in the main repository
<pebo_> What is /part
<stdin> arun: ubuntu yes, kubuntu no
<Some_Person> arun: yes
<Ahmuck> dori: if ur building from source, adept won't do that for you.
<arun> stdin: why not kubuntu?
<stdin> pebo_: leave/part the channel
<dori> Ahmuck: I'm trying to get gcc from package not from source
<pebo_> stdin: why?
<Some_Person> No one is answering my in #KDE
<stdin> arun: I can only say it hasen't yet, it's not finished yet
<stdin> pebo_: why what?
<dori> stdin: the search doesn't find it, and it's not under the development section
<arun> stdin: ah. ubuntu feisty came with effects built in too, right?
<stdin> arun: yep
<pebo_> stdin: lol -- sorry, there was a small missunderstanding.. :)
<pebo_> stdin: nevermind
<arun> stdin: why the partial treatment to ubuntu? :)
<Some_Person> yes, effects are built in to ubuntu feisty, if you turn them on, which i dont
<Ahmuck> dori: build-essentials as well as gcc is available in adept
<dori> Ahmuck: they don't show up for me, when I search for build-essential
<dori> or gcc
<Angelus> do i have to faward DCC ports to be able to use dcc?
<Ahmuck> dori: have you enabled your repositories, and updated?
<dori> Ahmuck: as far as I know, I've gotten other packages
<Ahmuck> adept is merely a gui to aptitude.  use aptitude to get build-essentials
<dori> Ahmuck: I did, thanks, was just hoping adept was good enough
<Ahmuck> dori: adept shows them for me.  i suspect you need to check repositories
<Some_Person> Can I make it so I have to double-click something to open it, and single-click to select it (like Windows and GNOME)
<dori> Ahmuck: could you check http://pastebin.com/m13cb441 for me and tell me if those are OK?
<Roy_M> hi, is there any easy way to give a non root user permissions to modify network interfaces from the command line?
<stdin> sudo isn't good enough for you?
<jhutchins> Some_Person: Yes, I think it's under "Configure Desktop" if you right click.
<jarek_> ahoj poradil by mi nekdo jak synchronizovat N70 a kalendar ?
<Roy_M> basically I have some perl scripts that make changes to my wireless interfaces et etcetera. However, there is a problem, I think that when these scripts have errors in them, they are causing my machine to lock up. I was thinking that if i could run these scripts as a non root user my machine may not lock up when I make a coding error
<Ahmuck> dori: looks the same as mine.  hrm ...
<Ahmuck> were you searching for gcc?  or build?
<spiroo> Why is there a character type problem in linux?
<spiroo> Cannot rename a directory to DBA, it get dba instead
<stdin> spiroo: is that on a fat partition?
<spiroo> no
<spiroo> ext3
<spiroo> or I have problem on my USB too btw that is FAT16, but the ext3 has same problem
<dori> Ahmuck: I've tried gcc alone, build alone
<stdin> works fine here, in dolphin/konqueror/shell
<spiroo> hmm weird.
<stdin> in fat it won't work, fat isn't case sensitive
<spiroo> or wait now I know, I copied the files from the USB
<spiroo> But why is they the same, how do I change the fiels
<spiroo> I have upper cased name folders, but it is just DBA and MVC that does not work
<jhutchins> spiroo: It's a conspiracy against you.
<spiroo> haha :D
<stdin> tried it in konqueror/shell ?
<spiroo> Yea I guess so
<spiroo> how do I do in shell?
<spiroo> konqueror does not work
<stdin> mv dba DBA
<spiroo> btw, permissions denied. Why do I always have to change user also to be able to modify files?
<spiroo> I am logged in as root.
<aaron__> what's up with doc.gwos.org ?
<Some_Person> I like the Ubuntu Human theme, is there such a thing for KDE?
<stdin> spiroo: if you don't have permission to modify the file/dir then that'll be why
<spiroo> nope I have permissions in Dolphin because ive opened as root, not konqueror though
<stdin> Some_Person: there probably is on http://www.kde-look.org
<spiroo> Just typical this happens to me, always me :D
<Some_Person> I've looked on kde-look
<jhutchins> spiroo: How did you log in as root?
<aaron__> anybody know what's up with doc.gwos.org?
<Some_Person> oh heck, im out of disk space
<spiroo> in Dolphin on the right there is a link where it says open as root.
<spiroo> nvm, I got it worked, I had not changed permissions for all subfolders in that directory, lol
<seanpcrowe> System-->Administration-->Software Sources <<<<<<< c hould someone tell me what this is please???
<seanpcrowe> i cant find it lol
<spiroo> strange it does not work on my USB though.
<stdin> aaron__: nothing to do with k/ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> seanpcrowe: its inside adept_manager.
<stdin> seanpcrowe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu < kubuntu version
<seanpcrowe> thanks you nosrednaekim (i was pulling my hair out)
<seanpcrowe> thanks stdin =)
<spiroo> btw, is anyone know the specific date for the Kubuntu Gutsy release? I know it is october, but I wanna know more exaclty :P
<aaron__> stdin: why not? it was an ubuntu document storage facility. had tons of useful ubuntu info on it
<spiroo> oh I have got another problem in firefox :D
<stdin> aaron__: just because it has some ubuntu info on it doesn't mean it's hosted by ubuntu/canonical
<spiroo> How tha heck is I changing the file assoiciations in firefox? I want if I open for instance a torrent file it should open with ktorrent
<enry> good evening
<aaron__> stdin: i thought it may have been part of the systems that were compromized.
<stdin> aaron__: only some community (loco) servers were "compromised" non of the canonical/ubuntu.com sites
<spiroo> ?
<spiroo> FX anyone? :P
<aaron__> OK. I didn't mean to bother anyone with a silly question like, if they knew what was up with one of the biggest redirectors to the ubuntu forums. a site that has probably more technical info on it than any other ubuntu related site.
<aaron__> i won't waste anyone elses time.
<genii> Geez, someone needs to write to the Register or so and have them clarify that no ubuntu systems were hacked etd
<seanpcrowe> does anyone use beryl??? for the cube desktop... does is need a serious GFX card??
<avar> Hi, came from #kde. There's apperently some bug with networking in 7.10 (gutsy) that I'm getting. Network connections in non-kde tools but kde tools report host lookup failures. Trying to find a fix for it on google and launchpad
<stdin> aaron__: it's not hosted by canonical, it's 3rd party
<genii> Or this will go on and on and on
<aaron__> stdin: i never said it was.
<aaron__> however, the earlier statements weren't clear about what got tampered with, and if you'd actually look at doc.gwos.org, you might see why the question arises.
<stdin> genii: I would comment on it, but that would requite me actually having yo visit that site :p
<BluesKaj> perhaps an anouncement on kubuntu.org or some such would suffice to alay any fears
<spiroo> anyone has experience with file associations in firefox?
<spiroo> please, help?
<BluesKaj> in what sense spiroo , like plugins or ?
<spiroo> I cannot associate .torrent files in firefox to ktorrent
<spiroo> BluesKaj: Know how to do?
<BluesKaj> ahhh , spiroo click on browse choose usr then .bin then find ktorrent in the list
<flueken> kennt sich hier jemand mit openvpn gut aus?
<Sakkath> how can i tell what totem-xine isntalled so i can remove them all
<spiroo> browse, where?
<Sakkath> i picked totem-xine and totem-mozilla
<BluesKaj> when you see the download dialog box
<stdin> !de | flueken
<spiroo> okay, where do I find the .bin then?
<ubotu> flueken: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<flueken> sorry wrong chan :-)
<lakshmi_> @everyone : Why doesnt kate have Find in Files option?
<BluesKaj> try to DL a file first , click on browse in the dialog box then filesystems, spiroo
<Sakkath> can i get mp3blaster to play wma?
<spiroo> ah thank you, that did it.
<lakshmi_> @everyone: let me rephrase, does anyone know any text editor that would have find in files option?
<Sakkath> and how can i mount /mnt/windows for users to read
<Sakkath> idk the 'remount' command
<spiroo> Quite annoying though that I cannot add an filetype in edit > settings > filetypes
<BluesKaj> edit/preferences/conteny/configure howwFf....../manage
<lakshmi_> @everyone: Please help :)
<Sakkath> i can set user option in /etc/fstab so my user can mount it but i just donno how to get my user to read it w/out screwin stuff up
<stdin> @lakshmi_: huh? kate has a find function as do most other text editors (even nano)
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> i've recently installed feisty, and when going to compile djbdns unistd.h was missing.. so i've gone to /usr/include and there are no files there (only a few dirs)
<Freddy2> how can i install those header files?
<Sakkath> how should i use m$ roads and trips or whatever that GPS thing is.. .do i *need* a dual-boot?
<stdin> Freddy2: install build-essential to get the base, then the -dev packages needed for whatever you're going to compile
<Freddy2> ok, i'm trying.. thx
<NickPresta> Sakkath, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3962
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a safe way to install something that is in the gutsy repositories but not in the feisty-backports?
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: depends on what you want to install, generally you add the repo, apt-get update; apt-get install package, remove the repo, apt-get update. it's not "safe" as such, but it's the only real way
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Won't any apt-get update after the repo is removed again downgrade the package again? Speaking of libmtp here, 0.1.3 in feisty, but 0.2.1 in gutsy
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: no, it won't downgrade
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: apt generally won't downgrade anything (unless you force it to)
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Great, I will check how many updated dependancies it has first... If that pulls in half of gutsy, I will let it be for the moment
<stdin> probably a good idea :p
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: I have it on my laptop running Gutsy already, but fresh and shiny feisty installation on my desktop is aimed at stability....
<genii> Bah KDE4 keeps crushing my Gutsy Kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: libc is something veeeery basic to the system, right?
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: very very basic, core infact
<MilhousePunkRock> That might explain why libmtp6 ist not in the backports... Updates to such vital stuff usually happens with releases, I guess...
<stdin> there is a policy to change as little as possible to the base after release, to ensure stability
<combo> - if i have kubuntu Dapper version - how can i upgrade to Feisty (i have 2 partion "/" and "/home") is there necessary to format al lof them ?
<stdin> combo: no, you need to upgrade to edgy then feisty
<combo> stdin: but - can i format "/" partition and then try to install FEISTY ?
<combo> stdin: is there no other way ?:(
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: Easisest is probably a clean install of Feisty... And most painless...
<stdin> combo: you can just install fresh if you want, tho that's not an "upgrade" that's just an install
<stdin> combo: just remember to do manual partitioning and not to format /home
<combo> stdin: and then i'll have to install EVERYTHING again? :}
<yaccin> i have serious network-problems with gutsy :(
<MilhousePunkRock> yaccin: #ubuntu+1
<manchicken_> stdin: Could you take a look at bug #133857 and see if you can confirm on your i386?
<yaccin> thx
<manchicken_> Ack, sorry, wrong chan...
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: You could try upgrading manually, of course, basically it will work
<stdin> combo: run "dpkg --get-selections > packages.list" then you can quickly reinstall them
<combo> stdin: GREAT idea:D:D
<combo> stdin: thx ;)
<BetaTester> Does anybody know if I can print a file directly via OpenOffice i.e. "oowriter --print myprinter somefile"  ?
<MilhousePunkRock> BetaTester: Isn't there even a right click option?
<BetaTester> MilhousePunkRock I need that to be done from Konsole
<NickPresta> BetaTester, `man oowriter`. /-p/
<NickPresta> actually /-pt
<BetaTester> Thank you NickPresta I am too tired I guess... :(
<MilhousePunkRock> BetaTester: I imagine there should be a way to have an odf converted to postscript/ghostscript/whatever your printer likes on the shell...
<BetaTester> MilhousePunkRock I print RTF (MS created)
<Sakkath> NickPresta: thanks but, the GPS wasn't tested and that's the most important thing since I use my laptop to find places ;)
<Sakkath> NickPresta: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_GPS_/_Microsoft_GPS-360 might that help me? I'm guessing i'll still need to install Streets & Trips in wine unless I can find another program that can make use of this GPS device
<Sakkath> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_GPS_/_Microsoft_GPS-360#Modify_USB_Serial_Driver <-- how can i do that on ubuntu
<nicolas> hi!
<blekos> hi, i have installed vmware running ./vmware etc
<stdin> Sakkath: I doubt you have to, skip it
<blekos> if i wanted uninstalled what i am supposed to do?
<Sakkath> stdin: how else can i get the gps thing working with ubuntu? looks like i can use other gps programs, dont need ms streets & trips?
<nicolas> i'm a newbie and I need to install a tgz file (driver for my wireless card) can tell how to? thxs
<Sakkath> nicolas: move it to / and do tar -zxvf file.tg
<Sakkath> tgz*
<nicolas> ok thxs a lot, I'll try :)
<zipper_> Sakkath, why move it to / ?
<zipper_> that doesnt make sense
<Sakkath> zipper_: because it unzips in cwd, not to a specific directory
<Sakkath> so you'll probably have dirs like etc/ and bin/ or whatever
<Sakkath> it's a pkg
<Sakkath> if you dont want to move it
<Sakkath> tar -zxvf file.tgz -C /
<Sakkath> or get a tgz2deb
<Sakkath> or something
<zipper_> i have yet to experience a driver being installed this way
<Sakkath> it's not a 'driver'
<Sakkath> it's a 'tg'
<Sakkath> 'tgz'
<Sakkath> that's installed that way
<zipper_> ...
<zipper_> i know what a damn tarball is
<Sakkath> ....
<Sakkath> .tgz is diff than .tar.gz
<zipper_> thank you, for that valuable lesson
<zipper_> still doesnt make what you suggested "good practise"
<Sakkath> well meh
<Sakkath> the .tgz i've used
<Sakkath> was like
<Sakkath> etc/bleh
<Sakkath> bin/bleh
<Sakkath> right in cwd
<Sakkath> not /
<Sakkath> so i figured it had to be in / first
<zipper_> i've used countless tgz files, never once experienced that
<Sakkath> zipper_: then what's the difference between a .tgz and .tar.gz if i'm wrong
<Sakkath> i've only used a few >.>
<stdin> Sakkath: you'll have to compile a custom kernel to follow that guide
<zipper_> Sakkath, no idea, and i dont care much to be honest. It's just different ways of compressing data
<Sakkath> stdin: is there no other way to get this usb gps thing?
<Sakkath> to work*
<zipper_> i dont believe either is significantly better than the other
<stdin> Sakkath: not following that guide
<Sakkath> zipper_: i thought one was just a source tarball and one was a 'package' similar to deb and rpm
<Sakkath> stdin: well yes, that's why i'm asking if there's another way :P
<MilhousePunkRock> What's the best way to install non-free ATI drivers if the envy script just ruins the xorg.conf?
<zipper_> Sakkath, yeah... if people would keep it that way it would be nice, but they dont seem to
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: with the packages?
<MilhousePunkRock> !ee
<Sakkath> zipper_: both are gzipped tar archives, no?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sakkath> just with a changed extension
<zipper_> Sakkath, does it matter? =P
<Sakkath> zipper_: i suppose not
<zipper_> i'm just not a big fan of putting anything straight into /
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: I am not asking for me this time, I have a GeForce myself... But a friend of mine that I talked into trying Kubuntu...
<stdin> Sakkath, zipper_: .tgz is a .tar.gz, just a different extension (one that happens to be used by slackware for packages)
<zipper_> rather extract it in ~ first, check out what the tree structure is like, and then take it from there
<Sakkath> zipper_: so most will do app-name-here/etc/blah and app-name/bin/blah?
<Sakkath> stdin: are the slackware packages packed such as etc/bleh bin/blah or somedir/restofstuff
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: try the package first, if that fails then use the other methods
<zipper_> Sakkath, most will do appname/installscript.sh
<Sakkath> i see
<Sakkath> well then
<Sakkath> i stand corrected
<nicolas> hum -zxvf only unpack my tgz file
<Sakkath> yes
<zipper_> nicolas, isnt that what you wanted?
<Sakkath> what did it unpack to
<Sakkath> what came out of it
* stdin would thing the driver "package" would be source that needs compiling
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: so that is "xorg-driver-fglrx"?
<nicolas> 3 folders and differents files ( makefile, install...)
<Sakkath> stdin: hopefully they followed tgz for binary and it doesn't need to be :(
<Sakkath> nicolas: then is there a file named README or INSTALL?
<nicolas> both yes
<stdin> Sakkath: Makefile < looks like /me was right
<Sakkath> read them
<nicolas> ok
<Sakkath> stdin: 'hopefully' but you said 'it would be nice if people kept it that way' so i was hoping so
<Sakkath> anyways nicolas
<Sakkath> they will tell you how to install the driver
<Sakkath> I advise you use less
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: linux-restricted-modules-generic and the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<Sakkath> why is the tar option f needed
<Sakkath> oh
<Sakkath> err
<Sakkath> this is just a bad example
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Ok, I found it on the wiki too...
<Sakkath> it's 'tar tf -'
<Sakkath> i dont know why put f if it's just -
<stdin> nicolas: what driver is it?
<nicolas> for my wirelles card
<nicolas> wireless
<stdin> nicolas: yes, you said that. what exact driver?
<nicolas> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<nicolas> the driver is call iwlwifi-1.0.0-1
<stdin> that should already be installed...
<venik> I am trying to access my WINDOWS disks on a kubuntu machine.  They are mounted, but when I try to access them, I am told (I HATE THAT!) that I do not have enough permissions!
<nicolas> really?
<venik> u htink I'd make up such a story?
<stdin> nicolas: if you see output from "modinfo iwl3945" then yes
<MilhousePunkRock> venik: You need to mount them rw
<stdin> venik: how exactly are you mounting it?
<venik> I used the SYstemSettings tool
<nicolas> hum sorry how can i see it?
<stdin> nicolas: run "modinfo iwl3945" in the terminal
<venik> should I be editing the /etc/fstab file?
<stdin> nicolas: you need to add some mount options, namely "fmask=111,umask=000" (the system settings interface actually does edit fatab)
<nicolas> couldn't find module iwl3945
<venik> /dev/sda1 /media/XP-D auto user,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<venik> /dev/sdb1 /media/XP-C auto user,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<venik> this is what the fstab file says about them, so they seem to be rw enabled
<stdin> nicolas: hmm, it could have come out after feisty was released then
<stdin> venik: add the options I said to it
<venik> which options?  The fstab says rw already
<combo> - how to make that after opening 'home folder' - it will be open not in the left upper corner - but always in right upper corner? is this possible? cuz i can't see icons after opening :] 
<nicolas> ok so i'll try to make the source but they say i've to install a subsystem (mac80211)
<stdin> venik:  you need to add some mount options, namely "fmask=111,umask=000"
<venik> oh... ok
<Sakkath> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3932 would that work with the Microsoft USB GPS device?
<venik> do these go on the same line of the other choices?
<stdin> nicolas: now I know you have that already
<stdin> venik: yeah, like "/dev/sda1 /media/XP-D auto user,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid,fmask=111,dmask=000 0 0"
<venik> thanks.  Do I have to reboot afterwards?
<nicolas> ok
<stdin> nicolas: make sure you install the packages "linux-headers-generic" and "build-essential", you'll need them
<stdin> venik: no, just "umount  /media/XP-D ; mount  /media/XP-D" (and for  /media/XP-C)
<nicolas> ok
<venik> great-- it looks as if this worked
<venik> thanks a lot!
<Sakkath> anyway i can get the pharos GPS-500 to work?
<Sakkath> from ms streets & trips
<stdin> venik: if they are ntfs and you want write access, you'll need to see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nicolas> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source'
<nicolas> what does it mean?
<venik> just out of curiosity, what do those geeky options do? (fmask=111, dmask=000 00)
<stdin> venik: fmask is the "file mask", it sets the permissions for files, dmask is directory mask, it sets the permissions for directories
<venik> thanks
<stdin> nicolas: where did you get the download from?
<nicolas> intel website
<stdin> nicolas: link?
<nicolas> close the page... i'll try to find it again
<nicolas> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2259&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<venik> another decade or two, and Linux will make sense to me!
<Tm_T> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<seanpcrowe> hi =)
<nicolas> i've find a newest v there http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/#downloads
<jhutchins> nicolas: are you working from some sort of instructions on building this?
<alesan> hi
<seanpcrowe> i installed beryl and i got a beryl manager in my k-menu, but changes i make dont happen (i want eye candy) <--- has this happened to anyone before?
<alesan> I just plugged-in a bluetooth USB adapter, do you have any idea which steps I should do to download a picture from my cellphone?
<alesan> should I install some package?
<jhutchins> seanpcrowe: If nobody here knows you might find help in #ubuntu-effects, that's compiz/beryl support.
<seanpcrowe> awesome jhutchins thanks dude...
<jhutchins> alesan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cloakable> alesan: install kdebluetooth, then send it from your phone to your computer
<seanpcrowe> also, just how many channels are here???lol
<jhutchins> seanpcrowe: Something like 20,000.
<seanpcrowe> rofl
<seanpcrowe> feck :o
<stdin> nicolas: seems you need the source, not just the headers for that one
<nicolas> ok
<alesan> cloakable, it is already installed, shoud I manually start something?
<genii> nicolas: You need to: sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<nicolas> ok i try
<sniffcrisps> p
<genii> nicolas the ` is next to 1 key not next to enter key btw
<venik> OK-- half the battle is won: I can read them.  When I tried to give myself write permission with the NTFS 3 utility, it grayed out the INTERNAL DRIVES
<astan> hm. i'm in the cdrom group, my /dev/dvd points to /dev/hda, which is correct, i have libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repos installed.. but still kaffeine says "libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss.". any ideas?
<nicolas> ok thats why it did't work lol
<venik> maybe since they are WINDOWS, it thinks of them as external?
<astan> (this is on feisty).
<genii> work, AFK
<Sakkath> who knwos about the Microsoft/Pharos GPS-500 unit?
<nicolas> ok done
<nicolas> i try make again
<venik> so how do I gain permission to write to the Windows drives?
<stdin> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<venik> I have installed it, and ran the utility
<nicolas> [nicolas@portable:~/Desktop/ipw3945-1.2.0] $make
<nicolas> /bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<nicolas> /bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<nicolas> -e
<nicolas>  WARNING: Your kernel contains ieee80211 symbol definitions and you
<stdin> !paste | nicolas
<ubotu> nicolas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nicolas> are not using the kernel's default ieee80211 subsystem.  (Perhaps you
<nicolas> used the out-of-tree ieee80211 subsystem's 'make install' or have
<nicolas> provided a path to the ieee80211 subsystem via IEEE80211_INC.)
<nicolas> If you wish to use the out-of-tree ieee80211 subsystem then it is
<zipper_> nicolas, stop
<zipper_> please
<venik> but the link you mentioned expect it to say: allow permission to internal drives, and mine has that grayed out
<nicolas> recommended to use that projects' "make patch_kernel" facility
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
(nicolas/#kubuntu) and rebuild your kernel to update the Module symbol version information.
(nicolas/#kubuntu) Failure to do this may result in build warnings and unexpected
(nicolas/#kubuntu) behavior when running modules which rely on the ieee80211 subsystem.
(nicolas/#kubuntu) -e  Aborting the build.  You can force the build to continue by adding:
(nicolas/#kubuntu)         IEEE80211_IGNORE_DUPLICATE=y
(nicolas/#kubuntu) to your make command line.
(nicolas/#kubuntu) make: *** [check_inc]  Erreur 1
<zipper_> uuh
<zipper_> that was mighty wierd
<kulpret> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sakkath> ok the pl2303 driver loads teh serial to usb driver, the pharos one, that came with the microsoft/pharos gps-500 unit, but now i need drivers for the actual unit, right?
<zipper_> i see him getting kicked, and after that he still managed to paste 5 lines or so
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<stdin> zipper_: server had to play catchup
<nicolas> thxs, sorry...
<stdin> nicolas: use the pastebin sire to paste large posts
<stdin> *site
<Sakkath> http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2006/10/microsoft_gps_device.jpg
<nicolas> hum how work pastbin?
<Sakkath> http://rafb.net/paste
<stdin> nicolas: you go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org post it there, then post the link here
<BetaTester> stdin, Bye.
<stdin> later BetaTester
<venik> do the WINDOWS ntfs drives also need the fmask=111,umask=000 options?
<venik> I can read them fine, just cannot write to them, despite using the ntfs 3g driver/tool
<stdin> venik: you need to change the type from "auto" to "ntfs-3g", everything else should be the same
<d0uglas> Hi. Which is the type of dsl that has up and down traffic independent of one another, meaning if i'm downloading something at full speed my upload bandwidth won't suffer? symmetric?
<stdin> d0uglas: yep
<nicolas> http://rafb.net/p/29PAKI26.html
<venik> oh, ok-- that even makes a little bit of sense
<d0uglas> thanks stdin ..
<venik> all works now-- thanks again
<genii> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<zipper_> !helpersnack | zipper_
<genii> stdin: I'll be on the cheering squad today since i have a nasty allergy headache
<zipper_> mmm
<zipper_> they taste gooood
<zipper_> genii, thank god for antihistamines
<stdin> who stole my cookie :(
<genii> heh
<genii> zipper_: I already took a dangerous amount of sudafed but it ain't making much of a dent today
<zipper_> genii, i dont know sudafed, but i personally react very different to different antihistamines. Some simply doesnt work at all, some works a little and, for me, Citirizin removes any kind of allergic symptoms
<nicolas> well it's late i'll try again later
<zipper_> but then again, my allergy is very mild
<nicolas> thxs all for your help :)
<nicolas> bye
<genii> I think the drastic weather changes here are making it worse than usual
<NiKeCRu666> hello
<NiKeCRu666> HELLO
<NiKeCRu666> SOMEONE HERE?
* Tm_T hides
* genii hides
<jhutchins> Nobody here butus chickens!
<genii> jhutchins: I generally hide from capslock anyhow ;)
* stdin is not a galliforme
<NiKeCRu666> HELLO
<spiroo> Now I really need alt+0124. How do I type special chars in linux?
<stdin> !CAPS | NiKeCRu666
<ubotu> NiKeCRu666: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<NiKeCRu666> ok ok sorry, i did not know that i was sohuting
<genii> NiKeCRu666: If you have some question you need help with just put it in and see if someone knows how to assist
<spiroo> special chars any one? bot maybe? :P
<spiroo> !special chars
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about special chars - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiKeCRu666> does someone know if there is kind of "winamp" for kubuntu, i mean, for set up an internet radio
<drif> my kubuntu machine crashed and now when I'm rigging a new one I can't get putty to use -chars anymore - I solved it earlier but now nothing seems to work
<trekdanne> NiKeCRu666: icecase perhaps
<stdin> spiroo: w |-| ?
<trekdanne> NiKeCRu666: *icecast
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn, i have already used that, but it does not work like winamp
<gdiebel> spiroo: what special characters are you looking to produce?
<stdin> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<spiroo> alt+0124 for instance
<NiKeCRu666> <treekdanne> it does not have plug in of shoutcast like winamp
<stdin> spiroo: and what's that then?
<avraham> hey
<avraham> how do i make my user to be a root ?
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<avraham> nicne
<avraham> nice
<avraham> um
<avraham> i have iso file in Documents folder on my desktop
<avraham> what command do i need to write?
<stdin> avraham: use k3b, look in KMenu -> Multimedia > K3B
<gdiebel> it depends on what editor you are using and what charset it supports. I assume by alt+0124 you mean in the iso-8559 set, which by my table would just be the pipe character. I am not sure how that functionality in windows works
<avraham> i want to mount it
<avraham> not to burn it
<stdin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<stdin> avraham: ^
<stdin> avraham: or (shameless plug) http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955
<nagyv> avraham: you can also check mountiso on kde-apps
<slow-motion> hallo
<stdin> nagyv: no, mine's better :p
<gdiebel> s/8559/8859
<jhutchins> !kdesu | avraham
<ubotu> avraham: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<NiKeCRu666> does someone have an answer for my question?
<jhutchins> NiKeCRu666: streamtuner?
<jhutchins> I like some of the radio stations in amarok, and it's what i use for NPR stations.
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn i have never used that "streamtuner" well, and a guide for setting up my radio on kubuntu?
<NiKeCRu666> can i use shoutcast server for linux?
<spiroo> stdin: It looks like a big i. Like this "I" but longer line
<runlevelten> spiroo: kcharselect
<stdin> spiroo: you mean |
<stdin> spiroo: shift+\
<gdiebel> spiroo: did you get my message. shift backslash on most us keyboards
<runlevelten> also try using your right alt key as a shift, you can get some more chars from that (  etc)
<stdin> spiroo: that's called the "pipe" character
<spiroo> I want to use the full charset like windows does. Not type like shift and some funny char on this keyboard
<spiroo> I want to type it everywhere, not only here :D
<Some_Person> Why won't windows maximize? I mean they maximize, but they still are resizable. How do I fix it?
<avraham> i prefer gnome
<stdin> spiroo: you want "|", yes?
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates  
<runlevelten> Don't resize them?
<avraham> how to install the mounter tool?
<runlevelten> in all seriousness though, there's a setting in kcontrol that can change that behaviour, Some_Person
<spiroo> stdin: Yes, but not only that character.
<gdiebel> spiroo: that alt+numpad trick is quite windows specific. use as runlevelten mentioned kcharselect and paste the characters you want into anything that supports cut and paste
<spiroo> In windows you can type alt+whatever
<stdin> avraham: download the deb "(Debian/Kubuntu Pacakge)" then right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install
<spiroo> kcharselect? what is that more specific?
<Some_Person> runlevelten: where?
<stdin> !info kcharselect
<ubotu> kcharselect: character selector for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 74 kB, installed size 340 kB
<runlevelten> spiroo: You can bind keys to different shift levels, which is the nearest I can think of to the alt numpad thing.I believe this is done already with at least one key, as mentioned.
<spiroo> how does kcharselect work then?
<runlevelten> Some_Person: in kcontrol. Have a look! :D
<Some_Person> runlevelten: where?
<spiroo> Just the things I need does not work in Linux :D
<runlevelten> Alt F2 kcontrol
<saylar> hey guys
<runlevelten> spiroo, run it and find out :)
<saylar> i was wondering if anyone could tell me why strg+f4 is not working in firefox to close tabs?!
<runlevelten> what's strg?
<spiroo> I will
<avraham> i installed the mountfile
<saylar> oh
<avraham> what now??
<saylar> ctrl ;)
<Some_Person> runlevelten: I can't find it
<stdin> saylar: probably because that's the windows binding, try ctrl-w
<stdin> saylar: close and reopen konqueror
<spiroo> eh, I runned it, but does not understand what I should do
<saylar> ha, that did it
<saylar> thx stdin ;)
<runlevelten> spiroo, you can use altGr and shift AltGr to get lots of chars.
<genii> NiKeCRu666: As for the winamp internet radio broadcast idea, if there is someplace a server you just need to connect to and stream to you can use oddcast
<saylar> really annoying.
<stdin> saylar: then you can just right click the iso and choose Actions > mount
<avraham> i installed the mountfile...what to do now?
<runlevelten> kcharselect is just like windows' charmap.
<stdin> avraham:  then you can just right click the iso and choose Actions > mount
<stdin> saylar: sorry :P
<saylar> no, i don't think so stdin *g*
<saylar> ;)
<Some_Person> runlevelten: Where in the name of KDE is it?
<avraham> wait please
<runlevelten> Some_Person: press alt+F2  type kcontrol
<Some_Person> runlevelten: I know that, but where is the setting I want in kcontrol?
<spiroo> I do not wanna have to run the program paste to clipboard and then copypaste
<avraham> there is no "action"
<runlevelten> Probably in Desktop  window behaviour Some_Person
<avraham> no mount when i press right click on the file
<runlevelten> spiroo: then learn to use the alternate shift buttons.
<gdiebel> what character specifically do you wish to produce that is not on your keyboard? or do you just wish to use "eleet" as your password?
<stdin> avraham: right click the ISO, Actions > mount this file
<runlevelten> An OS-specific keybinding is an OS-specific keybinding. It's not rocket science for a smart dude like you :)
<avraham> still...no "actions-mount this file"
<avraham> i don't see it
<stdin> avraham: you see the Actions menu?
<Some_Person> runlevelten: I still don't see it
<spiroo> runlevelten: why not copypaste windows alt+keys then?
<runlevelten> copypaste?
<parsnip> hey guys
* parsnip waves
<runlevelten> Hello, parsnip.
<spiroo> I mean, do a copy of what windows has
<runlevelten> For the same reason nobody worked to provide support for MSBLAST.
<parsnip> is there a way i can add my own functionality to the context menu of a particualr file type
<runlevelten> Linux, X, KDE, none of these things is a copy of windows.
<NiKeCRu666> genii: thank you
<runlevelten> You don't get better than something by copying it, even if you copied it perfectly.
<avraham> stdin no
<runlevelten> s/copied/copy/
<spiroo> runlevelten: Yes I know, but it is quite annoying for a programmer like me
<stdin> avraham: nothing like http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3688/image9bd2.png ?
<runlevelten> Why'a it annoying? You changed OS and now you can achieve the same thing a different way.
<avraham> no...im using gnome
<stdin> avraham: you're in the kubuntu channel
<runlevelten> The only thing annoying you is that you're expecting a jaguar to have the same removable ashtray as a mini :)
<runlevelten> heh
<avraham> hoo
<avraham> thanks
<stdin> avraham: for gnome use the manual command "sudo mount file.iso /place/to/mount/to -o loop"
<avraham> kde is better?
<stdin> well, I think so
<avraham> i have installed it
<runlevelten> Also, have you checked you can't do it?
<avraham> but i don't use it
<stdin> then why install it?
<avraham> i can't
<avraham> umm
<runlevelten> If it's something you have come across, a developer may have implemented it.
<avraham> my iso file is in "Documents" on my desktop
<avraham> what is the exactly path to munt this iso file please?
<stdin> avraham: any empty folder
<parsnip> runlevelten: can you help me with custom context menus at all?
<|Dylan|> morning, all.  i have a quick question: how to i enable dma for my optical drive?  k3b says i can run 'hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc' as root for a temporary fix, but i dont know what to do to permanently enable it.
<avraham> it must be empty?
<avraham> please what is the exactly ptah?
<runlevelten> wot, adding stuff to the menus in konqy?
<stdin> avraham: it can be ANY empty folder
<runlevelten> parsnip: ^
<parsnip> runlevelten: yeah, I wanna make a menu so I can right click an mp3 -> set artist / title / track name etc] 
<stdin> avraham: and it should be empty
<gdiebel> spiroo: as you are a programmer, I would be interested to know what characters you need to produce with such frequency, that using a simple tool like kcharselect or the third level chooser will not suffice. Perhaps your keyboard map is a rather strange one that is unfamiliar to English users
<avraham> ok i think ill use kde
<avraham> umm
<avraham> but when i started using it
<runlevelten> parsnip: well first, you need to work out what program you will use to do the tag editing.
<avraham> "my computer" didn't appear
<avraham> on my desktop
<parsnip> runlevelten: id3tag :)
<avraham> and where is my C driver?
<stdin> avraham: it's on the panel, and there is no "C" drive in linux
<parsnip> runlevelten: just allows easier tagging with id3tag rather than having to use command line
<avraham> i have beryl in gnome now
<avraham> umm
<spiroo> gdiebel: yea I have sweidsh keyboard first of all. Then I need to do those i:s and sometimes copyright char for instance. A lot more else.
<avraham> can i move this to kde?
<stdin> avraham: partitions are mounted to directories under the root dir /
<avraham> i mean i need to do something?
<stdin> avraham: yes, beryl should work find in kde
<avraham> ok
<Assid> kumusta!
<avraham> thanks
<avraham> im moving to kde
<spiroo> runlevelten: I did not change OS to get an error producing computer :D
<avraham> let's talk after it's installed
<avraham> thanks
<avraham> bye
<Assid> error producing computer?
<runlevelten> There is no error in what you have described.
<runlevelten> You've been presented with at least two ways of producing the results you want. You reject them because they aren't exactly the same as in windows.
<spiroo> runlevelten: I meant over all, not just this ;P
<runlevelten> That's not an error!!!
<spiroo> I was Ironic about the errors :D
<runlevelten> heh
<Assid> runlevelten: just curious.. whatd he want?
<Opencan> How can I edit a file with administrator permition set? (/etc/ppp/pap-secrets)
<spiroo> I do not reject the solutions, I do not think they are suitable when I programming. And not very comfortable either. But I guess I have to get used with it.
<Opencan> It sais I can't edit it with my currect permitions
<runlevelten> spiroo: do some rooting around. I bet you can get the effects you want with some settings changes, or a very small program.
<azmd> opencan: sudo is your friend
<Opencan> azmd: that much i know, but how do I use it?
<runlevelten> spiroo: well people never program using linux and x, so that's probably why it's the way it is.
<stdin> spiroo: on the swedish layout it should be altgr with the button with < and > on it
* Opencan is new to Kubuntu
<azmd> sudo <command>
<parsnip> Opencan: sudo kwrite <file> (for example) just use sudo
<Assid> man i really need to start coding
<Opencan> thanks :)
<Assid> runlevelten: people dont code on X ??
<stdin> Opencan: use kdesu
<azmd> opencan: you're welcome :)
<runlevelten> Assid: quite.
<stdin> Opencan: not sudo
<spiroo> stdin: thank you
<parsnip> stdin: whats the difference?
<spiroo> runlevelten: yes I guess I could find something interesting
<stdin> !kdesu | parsnip
<ubotu> parsnip: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Assid> i just assembled a core2quad for a friend of mine
<Assid> nice machine.
<parsnip> stdin: cheers
<runlevelten> Also, it's a windows feature, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was already in Gnome.
<runlevelten> heh
<runlevelten> ;P
* stdin would laugh if it wasn't probably true
<spiroo> runlevelten: haha okay
<runlevelten> spiroo: does alt numpad work in kword?
<spiroo> kword?
<spiroo> shall test
<bill32> Are slow DNS lookups normal (4-5 sec) if not, how can I improve the speed?
<runlevelten> I'm seeing alt+numpad working in it to some extent
<stdin> !ipv6 | bill32
<ubotu> bill32: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<stdin> bill32: it's probably that ^
* Opencan will be right back
<bill32> stdin, turned that off
<japaya> hi stdin, you've helped me with some issues lately but now I'm having the same problem, due to a crash I've lost the command line to fix it :p
<spiroo> runlevelten: Hmm in the application, or is it possible to just have it in the background and typing in other apps?
<japaya> I'm not able to read from my external harddrive as user, but I'm able to mount it when I go administrator mode
<japaya> does anyone know a permanent solution to solve this problem?
<runlevelten> well in the application would be a start if you're determined to try and reproduce that effect
<spiroo> uhm it is a document handler program?
<bill32> stdin, will try it again, maybe i missed something,thanks
<stdin> japaya: how are you mounting it again?
<genii> japaya: make a directory on the drive whic is owned by that user you want to have access. Or  chown everything there to that user. also for them to mount it you need option  user  in the fstab for that drive
<japaya> it's /dev/hda5/ mounted as /media/exthdd1
<spiroo> runlevelten, how should I use kword?
<stdin> japaya: post the line that shows when yo do "mount | grep hda5"
<japaya> I've mounted it via the "Disk & Filesystems"
<japaya> can't I just chown the whole drive to myself?
* opencan_ is back
<opencan_> I've been trying to follow a guide to install internet on my Kubuntu computer and got stuck at this line:
<opencan_> NIC driver (eth0\1\2...) configured to get the IP & DNS info from DHCP! (that is usually done in GUI or network config files - location depends on distribution).
<opencan_> how can I get\do that?
<stdin> opencan_: system settings > network settings
<stdin> japaya: you haven't told me what type the partition is or the line i asked for
<genii> japaya: Since the /dev/<device> will never ever be able to be owned by other than root the short answer is no
<bill32> surfing is fast its just the DNS  lookup that is slow
<japaya> stdin: It's an NTFS partition if you mean that
<genii> japaya: The nearest you could do is chown wherever it is mounted to eg: sudo chown username:username /media/exthdd1      or similar if you want that specific user to have exclusive rights to the drive
<stdin> japaya: and how are you mounting it?
<genii> Ah, NTFS on top
<stdin> japaya: fstab or manually ?
<Some_Person> What email client comes with "kubuntu-desktop"?
<genii> stdin: Thru "Disk and Filesystems" he said earlier
<stdin> Some_Person: kamil
<japaya> stdin: I go to "System settings" there I search for "Disk & Filesystems" and there I'm able to edit/mount my harddrives
<japaya> and there I've mounted my harddrive
<stdin> japaya: have you chosen the type as "ntfs" or "ntfs-3g" ?
<japaya> type is at auto
<japaya> oh I see now
<Assid> stdin: is there a way to default ntfs-3g for every automount etc ?
<japaya> stdin: I've found it, thanks for putting me on the right track : D
<raylu> what do you mean "every automount"?
<stdin> Assid: put it in fstab
<rpedro> ntfs-3g comes by default with ubuntu now?
<rpedro> that is ntfs rw support, correct?
<raylu> not in feisty
<NiKeCRu666> !comands
<stdin> rpedro: it will in gutsy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NiKeCRu666> !execute
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about execute - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> NiKeCRu666, what do you want?
<rpedro> nice
<NiKeCRu666> please the comand for execute an aplication in the console
<easytiger_home> NiKeCRu666: huh?
<fkm> ./app_name
<raylu> er...you just type the name of the application
<stdin> Assid: you can install "ntfs-config" and run "kdesu ntfs-config" to do it too
<NiKeCRu666> than you
<easytiger_home> 
<raylu> o.0?
<fkm> Heheh.. That problem with the applications takes me back :D
<jhutchins> Assid: Once you've installed 3g it will use the 3g driver every time, it's just a matter of what how fstab tells it to mount.
<raylu> gah! how do i enable last message sent in konversation (where you can press up to get the last message you typed)?
<jhutchins> raylu: Dunno, it works that way by default here.
<raylu> yeah; i must have killed it somehow
<Assid> i think i have 3g installed.. ntfs-config doesnt work.. hold on
<jhutchins> raylu: Shift key stuck?  What does it do?
<stdin> raylu: you have to turn off the "input box expands..." thing
<jhutchins> ahh.
<Assid> turf off?
<Assid> how do i turn it on?
<raylu> o.0, thanks
<kimo9909> I hear a lot of things about Gnome...more than I do about KDE.  Is gnome better than KDE?
<raylu> i wish i could have both :(
<jhutchins> kimo9909: It's different.
<jhutchins> raylu: You can.
<raylu> eh? how?
<stdin> kimo9909: depends on the person
<kimo9909> So it is based on preference rather than function?
<jhutchins> kimo9909: I think for a lot of people KDE just works, so there's not a lot of talk.
<jhutchins> kimo9909: Really, yeah.
* gdiebel thinks kimo9909 will not get an objective answer here
<raylu> Assid, settings > configure konversation > behavior > general > [bottom] 
<jhutchins> kimo9909: Gnome has a philosophy to simplify the user experience, make things user friendly even at the expense of function.
<kimo9909> Does gnome give any power features that KDE doesn't?
<Assid> raylu:  ? what ???
<raylu> kimo9909, if it ever comes down to it, the cli does everything :D
<Assid> i was referting to the ntfs-config
<raylu> Assid, to turn "input box expands" on
<raylu> oh....
<raylu> lol =\
<stdin> kimo9909: no, quite the opposite
<jhutchins> kimo9909: KDE has always been less that way, and has responded to the Gnome philosophy by trying NOT to cut function for ease of use.
<lorenz_> how , this chat not speak french ?
<stdin> !fr | lorenz_
<ubotu> lorenz_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kimo9909> Thank you all for the response.  I personally like KDE better but I am new to Linux.
<jhutchins> raylu: True, the console is the ultimate power.
<lorenz_> thz
<lorenz_> cool
<raylu> Assid, install the "ntfs-config" package, i think
<kimo9909> Yeah...console is next but I need to take baby steps at the moment. :)
<lorenz_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stdin> Assid: you can install "ntfs-config" and run "kdesu ntfs-config"
<raylu> kimo9909, baby steps? psh =\ you've had plenty of time with the windows gui, i assume :P
<stdin> lorenz_: /join #kubuntu-fr
<kimo9909> Thank you all once again...I'll try to come back after i leave work.
<Assid> stdin: yes i ran it.. the internal checkbox is off
<jhutchins> Assid: installing ntfs-config should pull ntfs-3g if it's not already installed.
<stdin> Assid: then you want it on?
<lorenz_> ok stdin
<Assid> yep.. i dont have an ntfs drive atm tho
<raylu> er...then why are you worried about 3g?
<stdin> Assid: yes you do
<Assid> raylu: when someone brings their drive to me.. atleast it will work
<stdin> Assid: when you installed ntfs-config you installed ntfs-3g
<raylu> er...you plan to plug in a ntfs drive?
<raylu> when someone brings it over to you, it'll be a flash drive; likely FAT
<Assid> yeah i will be plugging in a ntfs drive later
* raylu gets the feeling that the ntfs-config utility is useless...
<raylu> i installed ntfs-3g without ntfs-config and i get...2...checkboxes...
<raylu> (i installed it just now)
<raylu> isn't there an easier way to do this?
<Assid> i get internal checkbox as disabled.. external i can put it on
<genii> blame M$
<raylu> ...for a gui that ntfs devs made?
<raylu> i meant like edit a file or use a command
<genii> for inventing ntfs and not allowing ppl to know how the innards work to make a proper driver
<jhutchins> raylu: I think you can just edit the fstab.
<waylandbill> quiet here today.
<CPrompt^> it wasn't a few minutes ago :)
<waylandbill> :-)
<fenix_> tem algum brasileiro na rea
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
* genii sips a coffee and enjoys the quiet while it lasts
<CPrompt^> so how does the "color" changing thing work on the text?
<CPrompt^> er....I tend to use Chatzilla.  Think it's  then text?
<CPrompt^> yep :)
<CPrompt^> genii can sit and watch as CPrompt^ learns how to use irc :p
<Karti> hi all
<waylandbill> howdy
<Karti> so its quiet today....... :)
<enry> goodbye!
<CPrompt^> has anyone had any issues with Firefox 2.0.0.6 crashing?  I have the same issue on Windows and Linux.
<raylu> works fine foro me
<raylu> *for
<avraham> how can i open rar files?
<Karti> Could I rsync from this PC to a WD Network drive, that only has an IP address?
<stdin> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<raylu> avraham, double-clicking should open them with ark
<avraham> doesn't work
<CPrompt^> you might try p7zip
<stdin> avraham: you need to install the "unrar" package
<CPrompt^> avraham : http://sourceforge.net/projects/p7zip/
<avraham> thanks, but how do i install it?
<CPrompt^> avraham : go to this page : http://www.7-zip.org/download.html and get the Debian package.
<edulix> please, does anyone use tork?
<stdin> CPrompt^: it's in the repos
<CPrompt^> stdin : p7zip is?  that's good to know :)
<stdin> avraham: open adept and install "unrar" or just do "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<stdin> avraham: that will let ark open them
<shoehornlover> hey guys how i severyone?
<shoehornlover> i have a problem i was wondering if someone could help me with?
<CPrompt^> shoehornlover : don't ask to ask...just ask ;)
<avraham> umm
<avraham> doesn't work
<raylu> did the install work?
<shoehornlover> i am trying to use audacity to record some songs that i wrote on guitar but when i try to record i get feedback and i am not sure how to get rid of it
<stdin> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> that's useful ^^
<jhutchins> shoehornlover: Move the mic, turn down the monitor volume...
<jhutchins> shoehornlover: This is why they make electric guitars.
<shoehornlover> i know that there was some problems recording in kubuntu and unbuntu but is there any suggestions to help with this problem?
<jhutchins> shoehornlover: Oh, alright, click the "no feedback" button.
<avraham> thanks
<CPrompt^> shoehornlover : never used audacity but there is a mixer "KMixer" I think.  Check the settings there and see if the levels are too high
<crumplehornedsno> aw =\
<avraham> how do i open the rar now?
<raylu> avraham, double-click it
<CPrompt^> avraham : or right click and find teh "Ark" option
<avraham> works!
<avraham> thanks a lot
<raylu> ...
<doug_> hey, if i have a java machine installed for internet, how do i access it to run compiled java files i have?
<raylu> a java machine installed for internet?
<doug_> or do i need a separate java package?
<raylu> do you mean a server with some class files?
<raylu> or a machine running jvm with internet access?
<doug_> raylu: like i use java for online games and such but i have a class file i made in a programming class that i want to run, how do i run it in konsole?
<shoehornlover_> hello?
<shoehornlover_> is anyone in here?
<raylu> shoehornlover_, your connection borked :P
<stdin> doug_: have you installed the java jre?
<jhutchins> He's back!  Quick, hide!
<raylu> doug_, the java "for online games" you're referring to are just applets; if your class file isn't intended to be an applet, you just need jre like stdin said
<doug_> stdin: i have java installed for firefox, i think that's jre
<shoehornlover_> yeah connection messed up
<stdin> doug_: "java -jar filename.jar"
<shoehornlover_> did the questions i was asking even go through
<doug_> i have a .java file and a .class file
<raylu> java classfilenamewithoutthedotclassextension
<stdin> actually "java clas classfilenamewithoutthedotclassextension" :p
<raylu> er...but that's not needed/implied
<stdin> "man java" makes for some good reading
<CPrompt^> shoehornlover : here was my response.   "never used audacity but there is a mixer "KMixer" I think. Check the settings there and see if the levels are too high"
<doug_> stdin: raylu: it lists packages for me to install when i do that
<raylu> install one :D i recommend sun-java6-jre
<doug_> raylu: it only lists j2re1.4 i thought i had the sun jre already where would it be located?
<stdin> doug_:  install "sun-java6-jre" then do "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to select the sun version#
<doug_> stdin: to check to see if i have java already, where would i look for it?
<raylu> doug_, "which java"
<doug_> stdin: novell groupwise uses java to and i remember installing something with java to make it run
<raylu> but it won't come up with anything
<stdin> doug_: if "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" says it's installed then it is
<doug_> stdin: it's already installed
<stdin> doug_:  then do "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to select the sun version
<chris_> how do I add repositories to Adept?
<doug_> stdin: thank you very much
<stdin> chris_: in adept File > Manage Repositories
<chris_> Yes, I know that much.  But I want to install Firefox, and it seems to live in a repository with a name I do not know
<Daisuke_Laptop> um
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's in main
<raylu> then...wouldn't the question be "which repository is firefox in?"
<raylu> and yeah; you shouldn't have to add it
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's in the default repo
<chris_> yes, that would be a good way to phrase the question
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Daisuke_Laptop> :)
<doug_> stdin: so i need the jdk in order to compile java files, right?
<raylu> yes
<doug_> raylu: thanks
<stdin> chris_: make sure the main sources are enabled, in the 1st tab
<chris_> somehow, it seems to be missing from the default repository on my system...
<chris_> let me see
<chris_> can u be a bit more specific?
<avraham> how can i install ati driver
<avraham> in order to have 3d effects
<avraham> ?
<chris_> I find no such thing as MAIN SOURCES
<raylu> !ati | avraham
<ubotu> avraham: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> chris_: in File > Manage Repositories, on the 1st tab called "Kubuntu Software" just make sure all the boxes are checked
<ref> I created a ubuntu 4 Gb live DVD using bootcdwrite, it was booting ok, but got stuck with this last 4 lines: http://paste.milk-it.net/573 and i have no clue of what they mean
<dga> what package do i need to install for Amarok to play FLAC?
<raylu> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke_Laptop> should be supported out of the box, since flac is an open spec
* ref |o| no help on the way
<dga> yeah, it's not supported though
<avraham> the orginal ati driver
<Daisuke_Laptop> ref: if i knew anything about making live cds, i'd be right there on your side, but i'm clueless
<avraham> not linux based driver
<Daisuke_Laptop> uh
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's linux, you don't have a choice but to use a linux driver
<stdin> avraham: huwanow?
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you're talking about the proprietary driver, then...
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ati
<opencan_> I've been trying to follow a guide to install internet on my Kubuntu computer and got stuck at this line:
<ref> Daisuke_Laptop: dont you know what could have caused that PCI interrupt???
<opencan_> NIC driver (eth0\1\2...) configured to get the IP & DNS info from DHCP! (that is usually done in GUI or network config files - location depends on distribution).
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chris_> somehow, many programs are not available: krusader, alien, etc.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ref: no idea
<nosrednaekim> hey Daisuke_Laptop, why don't you write a review for that laptop over at notebookreview.com?
<Daisuke_Laptop> chris_: those aren't part of a default install
<opencan_> and someone in here told me to look in system setting -> network connection
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: i'm thinking about it
<opencan_> but what do i do there?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: good publicity.
<nosrednaekim> opencan_: alright.. I look into it.
<opencan_> thanks nosredmaekim :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm going to wait until tonight though
<Daisuke_Laptop> going to go pick up a digital camera
<chris_> stdin: all the boxes ARE checked, but many programs I am used to are not here
<_Shade_> how can i share my internet connection among my lan?
<stdin> chris_: were they before?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jen's going to need it for her geology labs, and I just want one handy for concerts and such so I don't have to use my cameraphone then get disappointed when i find out that "4x zoom" takes 1/4 frame pictures and enlarges them on the phone's screen :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> chris_: update.
<nosrednaekim> opencan_: alright go into network settings and click on your interface, and click configure interface
<opencan_> its grayed out
<nosrednaekim> opencan_: make sure it says "automatic" and the option is dhcp
<opencan_> i got nothing i can access in there
<Daisuke_Laptop> hoping i can get jbuilder running under wine (or a native version, that would be awesome, though too much to hope for) because i *really* don't want to install windows.
<nosrednaekim> opencan_: you have to go into amin mode
<raylu> opencan_, pick administrator mode
<opencan_> how do i do that?
<NiKeCRu666> hello, if i have downloaded a file with extension ".conf" and I want to open in the console, what can i do?
<raylu> opencan_, it should be at the bottom right
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah.... you need nice pics for a review :)
<raylu> NiKeCRu666, "nano filename.conf" or "kate filename.conf" ...but why do you want to open it in the console anyway?
<opencan_> oh, found
<stdin> NiKeCRu666: it's probably a text file, "less file.conf"
<NiKeCRu666> it's sv_conf.conf
<opencan_> its set to automatic, thats all needed?
<stdin> yep
<opencan_> thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> opencan_: yeah... it should automatically get your DNS from your router.
<nosrednaekim> if your router is set up to give you the DNS
<NiKeCRu666> thank you
* opencan_ has to disable this computer access to the net to test the kubuntu one
<ref> what is parport0 ?? it seems like /dev/parport0, but what is that?
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> bah
<nosrednaekim> parallel port maybe.
<Daisuke_Laptop> school's using jbuilder 2005
<Daisuke_Laptop> i can get 2007 for linux
<Daisuke_Laptop> but can't find 2005 for linux.  it figures.  The Man is trying to keep us down!
<NiKeCRu666> sorry, "nano" or "kate" is for edit the file
<NiKeCRu666> i need to execute the file in the console
<Daisuke_Laptop> NiKeCRu666: make sure it's chmodded +x and use ./filename
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: go listen to some rock! brong the Man down!
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> thank you bye bye
<magicalmoose> hey
<nosrednaekim> hello
<ref> ok, i am getting somewhere.    GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169. a cpu has only 16 IRCs, right?! Why are they so strangely numbered? and what is GSI?
<nosrednaekim> "grandly silly interrupt"
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> geo-synchronous idiocy
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> "good solid interupt"
<opencan> I feel so stupid not being able to follow a simple 3 staged guide -_- (http://nvcables.sourceforge.net/)
<Daisuke_Laptop> groovy spaced-out indigo
* Daisuke_Laptop drags himself back into the current millenium
<nosrednaekim> opencan: you are putting the cable line directly into your computer? or do you have a modem in between.
<opencan> I got a modem
<opencan> It worked at the exact same configuration on Windows
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: heh... manchicken gave up on Dell and got himself a system76
<nosrednaekim> opencan if you have a modem, it should be automatic.
<Daisuke_Laptop> aww
<opencan> well . . .
<Daisuke_Laptop> but the dells are so *CUTE*
<nosrednaekim> opencan: is your modem/ router configured to send your the DNS?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and functional and snappy as well
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah..
<opencan> you talk chinese to me :X
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: I would have just stuck it out and waited
<parsnip> hey guys. I'm using this http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/dot/servicemenus.html to make a service menu
<Daisuke_Laptop> looking back, i could probably have gone with 1gb ram and a slower processor, increased my battery life a bit
<nosrednaekim> parsnip: yeah.
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: frequency scaling...
<Daisuke_Laptop> but right now this thing's technically more powerful than my desktop machine
<opencan> I got a simple modem from my cable company, no clue how to config anything about it
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: i have yet to figure out how to do that.
<parsnip> Is there any way to get a service menu to pop up a data entry box to put an extra parameter in?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: well, you can put it into powersave mode.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i booted into kde and there was a frequency scaling applet
<daftman> hi
<stdin> parsnip: look into kdialog
<Daisuke_Laptop> but yeah, i'm using gnome right now
<nosrednaekim> opencan: your cable company support linux ;)
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: TRAITOR!!!
<daftman> does anyone experience unclean shutdown from kubuntu?
<opencan> it is
<parsnip> stdin: cheers man, will check
<opencan> there's only one cable company in Israel :X
<raylu> daftman, describe "unclean?"
<Daisuke_Laptop> and gnome's power management applet is woefully lacking
<Daisuke_Laptop> raylu: leprosy, scabies, that sort of thing
<opencan> and the ISP does support linux, they have a linux support group but their never available
<daftman> raylu: unclean means that the file system wasn't unmounted cleanly
<nosrednaekim> opencan: can you email them?
<stdin> parsnip: something like "kdialog --inputbox "Artist Name"
<opencan> no. they work by phone.
<daftman> raylu: it force fsck to be run at the start up
<nosrednaekim> opencan: or don't run...
<Daisuke_Laptop> opencan: that means they're pretending to have a linux support group :)
<nosrednaekim> *work
<opencan> they gave me this site : http://nvcables.sourceforge.net/
<raylu> oh...hrm, no idea. it's not the periodic fsck though, is it?
<parsnip> stdin: thats exactly what i need
<parsnip> cheers dude
<opencan> no, they do, they just call in bad times
<nosrednaekim> opencan: the phone suport did?
<daftman> raylu: no it's not.
<stdin> parsnip: :)
<e104> hola
<opencan> the linux support group, on the phone
<nosrednaekim> opencan: thats all they told you? cheap.
<daftman> raylu: at boot up it said file system wasn't cleanly unmounted and there was a bunch of inode errors
<opencan> well, i'll bet my underwear its a one-man group, yet...
<opencan> no, they wanted to help, but i wasn't home
<antoine_> hello
<nosrednaekim> opencan: oh..ok. hmm I can't really understand those directions either :X
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<nosrednaekim> hello evrybody that just joined :)
<opencan> can you guess what they ment?
<nosrednaekim> opencan: yeah.. but the syntax is ambiguous... a smaple file would do a lot of good
<opencan> yeah, so does a fresh tomato to me cheese with olives
<dga> how come Amarok cannot play FLAC files? when i open them, they automatically open in Amarok only to say there is no such decoder...
<nosrednaekim> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> dga: I think you need to install the flac package
<dga> tried it, didn't work.. from what i gather it has something to do with libxine.
<avraham> hello
<opencan> why the heck do they make it so annoying to install the very basic thing, internet?!
<nosrednaekim> dga: yeah probably..
<avraham> how do i update my ati driver card?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm not real fond of this, it's fluctuating wildly between 800mhz and 2ghz
<nosrednaekim> opencan: who.... ubuntu?
* opencan bangs his had on the wall
<avraham> i have kubuntu
<avraham> how do i update my ati driver card?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: you're not in powersave mode then.
<raylu> !ati | avraham
<ubotu> avraham: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<opencan> kubuntu, my ISP, my cable company, god
<nosrednaekim> avar: your driver or your card?
<stdin> dga: installed "libxine-extracodecs" ?
<avraham> my driver
<nosrednaekim> avraham: why, is it not working?
<dga> stdin: yeah, that worked. thanks!
<opencan> i'll dig in a bit of more ways to connect to my ISP and will send them here to see if they will be of any help
<nosrednaekim> avraham: to install an updated version of fglrx is rather hard, and there are no new features or improvements. So unless your card doesn't work, its not worth it
<yeniklasorr> stdin : how to check how many cpu is using ?
<avraham> um
<avraham> i don't have 3d acceleration
<avraham> this is the problem
<avraham> i have ati control panel
<avraham> but
<Daisuke_Laptop> had to install cpufrequtils
<avraham> when i run fifa 2007 with wine
<avraham> it doesn;t work
<nosrednaekim> avraham: did you change your driver to fglrx?
<avraham> i mean
<avraham> it's all black
<avraham> what do you mean?
<stdin> yeniklasorr: KMenu  Settings  KInfoCenter
<avraham> and why?
<yeniklasorr> stdin : with konsole
<tazgodx_> whats a good FTP server for kubuntu?
<avraham> why to change to fglrx ? i only want to run games
<opencan> i've got these scripts that didn't work on Kubuntu, but I've heard they do well with Ubuntu: http://cables2.netvision.net.il/linux/
<nosrednaekim> avraham: try running "fg_glxgears
<stdin> yeniklasorr: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<avraham> how?
<nosrednaekim> whoops "fgl_glxgears"
<avraham> just to write this??
<nosrednaekim> in a terminal, yes
<yeniklasorr> stdin : cpu usage
<doug_> has anyone used dellfand?
<stdin> yeniklasorr: top
<avraham> fgl_glxgears
<avraham> ops
<avraham> wait
<nosrednaekim> avraham: in a terminal, or in a run dialog.
<yeniklasorr> oh right
<avraham> Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<nosrednaekim> avraham: it doesn't pop up a windows with a cube with gears?
<yeniklasorr> stdin : my ssh server using old "wget" how can I install on it a latest "wget".
<avraham> it disappear after a sec
<stdin> yeniklasorr: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wget
<BlueDevil> can I force a specific package version using adept so adept updater doesn't tell me there's an update?
<stdin> nope, not with adept
<BlueDevil> interesting; are they still developing it?
<kulpret> You can by editing a file.  Then adept or apt-get update will ignore the updates.
<BlueDevil> kulpret: please elaborate
<kulpret> Hang on, I'm looking up the file name.
<stdin> BlueDevil: well it's quite new, it was made for kubuntu to use
<yeniklasorr> stdin : I'm not an administrator. it is dreamhost.com's hosting. isn't it possible to compile something to my local?
<BlueDevil> dpkg --set-selections doesn't work
<drif> how do I get s.m.a.r.t support for sata-drive?
<nosrednaekim> avraham: ah ok... most likely you don't have the driver enabled.
<stdin> yeniklasorr: possibly, but you'd have to make sure they have the right versions of libssl and libc6 installed
<stdin> yeniklasorr: and a C compiler
<yeniklasorr> stdin : they have gcc
<avraham> so
<nosrednaekim> avraham: system settings-> monitor and settings
<avraham> how can i enable it?
<avraham> ok
<avraham> what than?
<marc> is thErE a channEl for LinuxMCE? I know it runs on Kubuntu
<avraham> then
<Daisuke_Laptop> err..  problem with the e key?
<mneptok> marc: your 'e' key seems unhappy
<nosrednaekim> avraham:  in there there should be a tab , which when clicked shouws a list of devices and screems
<Daisuke_Laptop> "shows a list of devices and screams"
<Daisuke_Laptop> i like that
<nosrednaekim> lol
<avraham> yes
<avraham> um
<avraham> hardware :)
<nosrednaekim> and you'd think I didn't even have a spell checker.
<marc> mneptok: lol for somE rEason lowEr casE E doEs not work in Xchat
<marc> mneptok: can't figurE it out
<avraham> graphics card-ati
<Daisuke_Laptop> marc: konversation :P
<avraham> driver: lgfrx - something like that
<mneptok> marc: i think you mean "mnEptok"
<marc> lol ya sorry
<nosrednaekim> avraham: driver is fglrx eh?
<Daisuke_Laptop> tab completion shouldn't hurt that
<nosrednaekim> avraham: odd.
<avraham> yes. this is the name of the driver
<Daisuke_Laptop> eff-glurks
<nosrednaekim> avraham: hmmm could you pastebin the results of "glxinfo"?
<Daisuke_Laptop> the only feasible way of pronouncing that i've found
<avraham> how please?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !paste | avraham
<ubotu> avraham: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<avraham> ok
<avraham> wait
<avraham> here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34568/
<aaroncampbell> On my last few updates with adept, I got a warning saying that changes couldn't be committed, even though it seems they were (it shows no packages available for update).  What might be causing this?  I wonder if it's related to the fact that I install Eclipse, but it doesn't work.
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way for me to see what the cause was?
<nosrednaekim> avraham: pastebin the results of this command " cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Daisuke_Laptop> no DRI enabled...
<avraham> wait
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: no... its trickier than that on ATI's..
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: you have to disable composite extention for DRI to work.
<avraham> here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34571/
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: just making mental notes, didn't say he should enable it :D
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> avraham: ok, you need to add something to that config file, open it up with "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<avraham> wait
<avraham> im in
<avraham> what's now?
<avraham> what now?*
<fkm> I had the same problem some days ago
<nosrednaekim> avraham: you are in the config wile for the x server
<fkm> You have to... kinda merge the two "Device" sections you have there
<nosrednaekim> *file
<nosrednaekim> fkm: hmm yeah.. didn't see that.
<avraham> ok
<avraham> so
<avraham> what do i need to add?
<nosrednaekim> fkm: OTOH, mine has that too.
<nosrednaekim> fkm: nope.. the problem is with his composite extension
<fkm> I deleted the following lines: 111, 113, 114,115, 116
<fkm> kk
<kulpret> BlueDevil Check out section 3.10 of this link.... http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<nosrednaekim> add this at the end of the file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34572/
<fkm> But if he leaves the xorg.conf like this the ati driver will be used. As far as I know
<nosrednaekim> fkm: it says he is using the fglrx one right now...
<kulpret> it tells you how to pin a package to a specific version.  I have done this in the past when using a backport version of a package that was in the universe repository
<fkm> Weird
<nosrednaekim> fkm: yeah... I don't know why they do that anyway.
<avraham> not to remove something?
<fkm> Seems not :)
<avraham> just to add it?
<BlueDevil> kulpret: thanks
<BlueDevil> will try
<nosrednaekim> avraham: no.. just add those three lines
<avraham> ok. file was saved
<avraham> what do i need to do now?/
<frank_> aaroncampbell: i've got the same problem. if i try to do it via apt-get in a terminal i sometime get: couldn't get lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock - used by another process or something... but i i wasn't able to figure out what process that would be...
<nosrednaekim> avraham: could you pastebin that file again? so I can make sure it all looks good?
<BluesKaj> what's the command for setting the cpufrequency governor ?
<deadly_tux> hello, does anybody know how i can get the WEP key from a wireless connection? i lost mine at home;... I have Kubuntu Feisty running...
<avraham> ok. thanks a lot
<avraham> wait a minute
<aaroncampbell> frank_: I usually get that if I've forgot that adept was open.  In the case of a power outage once, the process file stayed there, and I had to delete it...but that's not what this is doing
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: oh great..... umm lett me get that for you
<drbeams> hi, i am having a problem with a broadcom driver.
<avraham> here.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34574/
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: echo powersave >> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<drbeams> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<drbeams> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34575/
<BlueDevil> kulpret: it worked
<BlueDevil> kulpret: thanks a lot
<nosrednaekim> avraham: put a space between the new section you just added and the one that was there previously..
<drbeams> is there a way to force aptitude to unconfigure bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<kulpret> no problem BlueDevil
<avraham> this is ok? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34576/
<sanzanri1> why do kde and gnome use to different trash bins?
<yeniklasorr> stdin you here ?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, that's an interesting command but I want to set the cpufreq governor to "performance" since the transcoding of video is so slow ...i had it set for performance in the previous version of kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> avraham: great, ok, log out. and then press "ctrl+alt+bckspce". now if that doesn't work and drops you to a console... log in and do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  andget rid of those last 3 lines
<avraham> nosrendanekim http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34576/ - this is ok?
<avraham> umm
<avraham> ok
<avraham> wait please
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: swap powersave for performance
<BluesKaj> ok, thx
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: and if you want dynamic make it "userspace"
<drbeams> how do i force aptitude to remove configuration for a package, or "clean up"
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: also,you can get kpoersave which provides a nice GUI
<avraham> "andget rid of those last 3 lines" - didnnt understand you man
<avraham> hoooooooo
<avraham> rid
<avraham> i thought grid
<avraham> lol
<avraham> ok wait  please
<nosrednaekim> avraham: back space, remove.
<avraham> yeah yeah
<avraham> thanks man. just a sec
<nosrednaekim> :)
<avraham> no need to restart x server or something?
<danya> have anyone installed a sony ericsson pc suite ??
<nosrednaekim> avraham: thats what :ctrl+alt+bckspce" does :)
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, I had to use sudo su to get permission but I managed to change the cpufreq to "performance" as you suggested ...set at 2gighz now ..Thanks :)
<avraham> lol ok...
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah.. forgot about that... you need full SU proveldges
<nosrednaekim> *privileges
<BluesKaj> kernel settings , I imagine ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: IDK.. you can modprobe things with sudo.
<nosrednaekim> just kinda odd.
<BluesKaj> anyway i saved the cmnd in my lil 'black book' :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<parsnip> hey all
* parsnip waves
<parsnip> stdin: i thikn i got it down
<parsnip> stdin: but its not showing when i right click mp3s
<parsnip> Can anyone help with servicemenus
<tazgodx_> whats a good FTP server for kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh... avraham hasn't returned
<happytiger> tazgodx_: www.glftpd.com
#kubuntu 2007-08-22
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> a user in the group "bin" can run everything?
<Angelus> O_O
<nosrednaekim> :)
<lakshmi_> Hi everyone. *Quick one*. Whats the equivalent key for F8 key (Beryl=>preview of all open applications) in Compiz Fusion
<nosrednaekim> lakshmi_: #compiz, or #ubuntu-effects
<parsnip> hey all
<parsnip> ive made a service menu as best i could
<parsnip> but its not showing when i right click mp3s
<parsnip> can anyone advise?
<parsnip> please
<lakshmi_> I just realised :) Sorry nosrednaekim.
<nosrednaekim> lakshmi_: not a problem. just that ther are more knowledgeable people there
<tazgodx_> anyone tried LinuxMCE?
<parsnip> !linuxmce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tazgodx_> take that as a no?
<parsnip> tazgodx_: not myself, let me google
<tazgodx_> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2176025602905109829&hl=en
<tazgodx_> there is a demo video
<tazgodx_> http://linuxmce.com/
<tazgodx_> thats main page
<parsnip> looks pretty sweet dude
<parsnip> whats up with it?
<tazgodx_> i don't know, looks sweet, but seems too good to be true. and before i wipe out my mythtv box, i was wondering if it really worked that good, and if anyone knew a list of the hardware they used in that video
<zblach> ok. i've got a shell question. I have 20 files, and another file with 20 lines in it. what I'd like to do is ouput one file, then the first line, then the second file, then the second line ...
<zblach> how would I accomplish this?
<nosrednaekim> zblach: #bash
<parsnip> tazgodx_: it does look pretty damn sweet
<parsnip> tazgodx_: the remote is AWESOME
<tazgodx_> yeah
<tazgodx_> i found out what remote he is useing, but it still seems too good to be true
<tazgodx_> im a little hessitant to wipe my mythtv box for it yet
<parsnip> taz: get a 20gb hdd from someplace and try it
<parsnip> tazgodx_: how much is it?
<parsnip> tazgodx_: for the remote?
<gorgonizer> does anyone know if it possible to get an asus m2v motherboard to behave itself with Kubuntu (have tried Feisty and now using Gutsy Gibbon Tribe 3)?  Fiesty always installed but failed to boot and Gutsy works, but after a period of time my SATA drive fails to work, as does my friends brand new 500GB SATA drive
<parsnip> gorgonizer: yuoo tried hdparm
<parsnip> or is it param
<parsnip> gorgonizer: youu might need to tweak it a bit
<gorgonizer> root@sweetleaf:~# hdparm -I /dev/sda2
<gorgonizer> /dev/sda2: HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Input/output error
<tazgodx_> parsnip: http://fiire.com/fiire-chief.php
<gorgonizer> the weird thing is, when I first boot into the system, it works fine, I can watch the films/vids I have on it, it seems to 'degrade' over time...
<parsnip> tazgodx_: pricey but worth it
<parsnip> tazgodx_: does it not just work with mythtv??
<tazgodx_> well, LinuxMCE is a total new install, needs to reformat the HDDs
<tazgodx_> installs from scratch
<tazgodx_> from what i understand it uses mythtv for controlling TVs and recording
<nosrednaekim> gorgonizer: weird... file a bug report.
<nosrednaekim> wish you sould instal linuxMCE from a reporitory.
<gorgonizer> right, will do!! gonna try ripping out the temp network card I put in (as I have got the onboard gigabit NIC working finally) to see if that helps in some weird way.. nad the un-needed SATA drive..
<drbeams> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> gorgonizer: ok.
<Lopin> Okay...  I'm having problems with my soundcard...
<drbeams> bwc43xx-fwcutter install through adept is causing a crash - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34582/
<frax> when I watch a movie in kaffeine I get <font color = xxx > "Subtible message" </font> ..  how do I make kaffeine understand that it should format the subtitle not print the formating? thanks
<Lopin> Linux can't find my soundcard...
<rosso> Sakkath: how was your upgrade?
<Sakkath> rosso: it was ok
<rosso> Sakkath: congrats :)
<Sakkath> rosso: ty
<Lopin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<parsnip> hey all
<parsnip> can someone verify this syntax for me please
<parsnip> Exec=/bin/sh -c "newArtist=`kdialog --Artist "Enter the new artist"`;id3tag -a $newArtist %u"
<drbeams> hi, adept manager won't open.  it says that something else is using it
<stdin> one to many quotes and you actually don't need the "/bin/sh -c" part
<Tm_T> !adeptcrashfix | drbeams
<Tm_T> aaaah!
<stdin> drewcipher_: open konsole and run "sudo fuer -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<stdin> aee
<Tm_T> hah
<stdin> drewcipher_: open konsole and run "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
* stdin is NOT ubotu
<Tm_T> stdin: yup, ubotu doesn't make any errors
<BluesKaj> err drbeams ...read above
<drbeams> bcm43xx-fwcutter is foobared
<stdin> I can't type any more, so I'll stop
<the-erm> Hey ... my /etc/resolve.conf keeps getting changed, anyone know what is changing it?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> black_one: stop nickspam
<Tm_T> the-erm: dhcp, or, knetworkmanager, or any similar
<parsnip> stdin: thanks for the advice man. do you mean ' or "s
<drewcipher_> stdin? I'll get right on it.
<Tm_T> drewcipher_: nah
<the-erm> Tm_T: I believe I have knetworkmanager set up properly.
<pingveno> Is there some sort of a web service interface planned to directly access the text of Wikipedia?
<the-erm> I guess I should double check.
<Tm_T> the-erm: well, it handles it then
<pingveno> I'm thinking about making a bot, but I don't want to put much load on the server.
<stdin> parsnip: basically  " Exec=id3tag -a $(kdialog --Artist "Enter the new artist") %u " would work
<stdin> parsnip: tho I think it's %U not %u
<the-erm> Tm_T: something is changing it, even if I set it in knetworkmanager.  I'll set it once, come back a few weeks later and then it's back to the old version.  I guess I'll just set up a cron job that copies the resolve.conf I want every 15 minutes or so.
<Biovore> the-erm: on wifi?
<Biovore> or dhcp?
<parsnip> stdin: cheers man, ive been on this all night
<parsnip> i'll check the %u /
<parsnip> stdin: capital U is for multiples
<the-erm> Biovore: that's the weird thing about it, I'm running a static ip.
<Biovore> the-erm: is /etc/network/interfaces setup for static?
<stdin> parsnip: would work wither way then
<stdin> s/wither/either/
<parsnip> stdin: true :)
<Tm_T> the-erm: I bet it's dhcp
<the-erm> Biovore, Tm_T: http://pastebin.ca/666256 // nope that sucker is static
<Biovore> well knetwork manager sometimes does weird stuff..  Its a susey thing.. go figure..
<Biovore> the-erm: yup.. I say thats a static config..
<Tm_T> the-erm: if you have dhcp running...
<Biovore> (dhclient)
<Tm_T> yup
<the-erm> ps -A | grep dh  == 4946 ?        00:00:00 dhcdbd // hmmm
<the-erm> I think I'll just skip it and run cp /etc/resolv.conf.force /etc/resolv.conf every 15 minutes.
<NamShub> is there anyway to add feed from firefox to akregator?
<ronaldo> hi
<M_42> does anyone here know what mode ext3 is in by default in feisty???
<magicalmoose> Hey guys, I have a problem. First off, I can't run beryl manager without running it on the terminal or using a command, and when it finally runs, my entire screen freezes, the background turns black, and the title bar (minimize, exit, restore, etc) goes away, and I have to keep restarting my computer, so yeah, if anyone could help me, that would be awesome.
<BluesKaj> !beryl | magicalmoose
<magicalmoose> hm?
<BluesKaj> !beryl
<az> hey
<magicalmoose> I'm sorry, I must sound stupid, I'm kinda new to kubuntu and irc and whatnot, explain again?
<BluesKaj> hmmm for sure ...where's ubotu ?
<mneptok> on strike
<magicalmoose> help me?
<BluesKaj> magicalmoose, check in #ubuntu-effects
<mneptok> he wants better wages and clean diapers.
<magicalmoose> thanks, blueskaj
<the-erm> I want better wages and clean diapers ... or at least someone else to change them for me.
<BluesKaj> use the bathroom , or you're too young orold to be here :)
<az> hey, i downloaded the nvidia driver from the nvidia homepage (filename.run), but how do i install it on Kubuntu ?
<the-erm> * the diapers aren't for me, but the kids *
<az> thats what i would say to
<az> can anyone help me ?
<the-erm> az I think you need to set the execute bit chmod +x filename.run
<magicalmoose> BluesKaj, #ubuntu-effects didn't help me
<BluesKaj> az,  in the terminal : sh ./driverfilename.run
<az> yess, i got it, but now it says exit X
<az> how ?
<az> telinit    3?
<BluesKaj> sorry magicalmoose, my beryl knowledge is practically nonexistent since I don't use it :(
<magicalmoose> okay. well thanks anyway
<alan__> Problem: Text is too small.
<elvirolo2> hi all
<alan__> in all KDE aplications
<elvirolo2> my usb key is not detected
<aaroncampbell> On my last few updates with adept, I got a warning saying that changes couldn't be committed, even though it seems they were (it shows no packages available for update).  What might be causing this?  I wonder if it's related to the fact that I install Eclipse, but it doesn't work.
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way for me to see what the cause was?
<Biovore> does the usb key show yup in dmesg
<az> how do i close the X server ?
<Biovore> ctrl-alt-backspace will restar tthe X server..  (log you out as well)
* Biovore farts
<the-erm> then you can click the power button and turn off the computer.
<BluesKaj> Biovore,that's more info than we need
<alan__> Volv.
<alan__> =(
<alan__> No funcion.
<alan__> El texto sigue muy pequeo.
<mneptok> !es > alan__
<alan__> Cmo?
<mneptok>  /join #ubuntu-es
<alan__> ah, ok. Gracias. And sorry x_x
<azzco> Hello how do I install a specific version of a package?
<azzco> I need to install gammu 1.10.6 but I can only see 1.11 version in adept
<Biovore> azzco: I download the deb and install it..
<azzco> I need to find the package manually?
<intelikey> join #ubumtu
<intelikey> ooops sorry
<flaccid> azzco: http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/03/how-to-install-specific-version-of.html
<flaccid> i think that should help
<kaminix2> Any idea as to why the "ad row [to table] " option would be dimmed in KWord?
<azzco> Thanks I'll check it out then :)
<flaccid> failing that, there is more in google
<flaccid> coffee time
<hamadooo> why i can't use my mic
<hamadooo> the same mic i can use it in windows
<hamadooo> but  i can't use it in ubuntu
<intelikey> input volume too low or muted ?      wrong input device selected ?
<flaccid> !sound
<hamadooo> how i select the device
<flaccid> try that plus kmix
<hamadooo> plus what
<Biovore> some sound devices the mic dosn't work.. or its half-duplex..
<flaccid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<intelikey> flaccid any good with sound issues ?    i can hardly hear any sound here if all is very very quiet, i hear most faint sound from the speakers.      i've checked all i know to check, still the same.    ???
<doug_> if i wrote a script file with the #! /bin/sh on top and then put a rovclock command under that, and put the file into /etc/init.d and changed it to root ownership, would it execute the command at boot?
<flaccid> intelikey: unfortunately not. i do not agree with sound on linux as it forks unix. also is poorly documented if at all. sound is hit and miss on linux
<flaccid> intelikey: which sound card?
<intelikey> heh.   well it's always hit until now for me.  this is the first box that has given any trubble.
<flaccid> hmm they have improved the wiki but, interesting http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<intelikey> errummm it's calling it ac97
<flaccid> omg
<flaccid> that one should be np
<intelikey> it's a   sis
<flaccid> altough ac97 is not the chip
<flaccid> ah yep
<intelikey> i'll post the info give me a sec.
<flaccid> the intel ich and ati ac97 work fine in alsa. maybe its because its a sis
<flaccid> is it turned up in kmix / alsamixer?
<intelikey> here's  lshw   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39086
<flaccid> do you get same vol problem with aplay?
<intelikey> here's lspci  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39087
<intelikey> flaccid aplay ?       <blinks>
<elvirolo2> hi
<elvirolo2> how do i install ati proprietary drivres under kubuntu fesity ?
<elvirolo2> drivers*
<intelikey> !ati | elvirolo2
<flaccid> intelikey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<intelikey> is ubotu dead ?
<flaccid> intelikey: this is it? configuration: driver=Trident4DWaveAudio
<flaccid> looks like it
<intelikey> flaccid yeah it's auto loading the trident driver
<flaccid> its possible this thread could help or maybe not http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238446&page=4
<elvirolo2> still, could anyone help me ?
<flaccid> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<elvirolo2> i know there's a tool for that in ubuntu
<flaccid> !ati
<flaccid> i'll get you the link
<elvirolo2> thank you
<flaccid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<elvirolo2> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> np
<intelikey> flaccid  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449  is un-usable in cli mode.  the lines don't warp.
<flaccid> huh?
<BluesKaj> !ubotu
<intelikey> aplay -l does list the card though
<flaccid> i don't know what you mean sorry intelikey
<intelikey> can't read the page.    i see the first eighty chars of the line then th\nso i can't really tell what it's saying about that.
<flaccid> use a gui browser then
<flaccid> kubuntu is after all a desktop operating system :)
<intelikey> install a gui to get sound working.     don't be dificult.
<flaccid> i can't help it if you can't read a web page and the ubuntu are using non free forums that are not web standards..
<flaccid> :)
<draik> intelikey: Audio doesn't work without a GUI?
<draik> What about espeak?
<intelikey> so by your defanition "desktop" means "gui desktop"   hmmm
<flaccid> i didn't define it, no
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ok.   well   i just wanted to point out that the page is not cli friendly.
<flaccid> lol the whole forums is non free and non web standards/semantic
<flaccid> doco team don't care as usual
<intelikey> as usual
<Eeyore-Jr> hi.  i need to repair a adept installation.  i need to reset the config for a package.  how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> !adept-fix
<intelikey> dpkg-reconfigure -plow <packagename>
<intelikey> BluesKaj ubotu seems to be AWOL
<flaccid> time to go on a vpn
<flaccid> bbs
<BluesKaj> yeah  intelikey , seems so
<draik> How do I edit video clips? I want to get a few snipettes of video from some videos I have.
<BluesKaj> draik, try avidemux
<draik> BluesKaj: I just got rid of all these apps... dvd-slideshow ffmpeg k3b libavcodeccvs51 libavformatcvs51 libfaad0 qdvdauthor transcode
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<BluesKaj> draik, try tovid and check the dependencies required cuz they also share other video apps : http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<Eeyore-Jr> the proper way in aptitude is "sudo aptitude purge <package-name>
<draik> BluesKaj: It's ok for now. Would you know how to crop out video with avidemux?
<BluesKaj> no draik, sorry :(
<Eeyore-Jr> !broadcom
<BluesKaj> draik, check this page : http://avidemux.sourceforge.net/doc/en/index.html
<drewcipher_> draik:  editing with avidemux can be done right in the UI through the controls.  You should see A/ and /B type icons that allow you to mark the section you want, copy, paste, etc.
<draik> Yup
<drewcipher_> not working?
<draik> Thank you for the link
<draik> I was just toying with the app first
<drewcipher_> cool
<draik> Cool. Got it done!
<draik> Thank you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> :)
<flaccid> anybody got cisco vpn client compiled against gutsy
<flaccid> probably not
<Biovore> nope..  close source binary an't it?
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know if it's possible to have a game pad considered input as far as stuff like monitor power saving and Kopete idle time is concerned?
<manchicken> !qemu
<semistud2354> hey for some reason my usb stick dosnt mount wen i plug it in
<semistud2354> i tryed on my windows comp and it didnt work right
<semistud2354> it told me to format it
<semistud2354> but when i tryed it just messed up
<jhutchins> semistud2354: Dead.
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, sounds like it went bad
<semistud2354> srry didnt mess up...it just said cannot format usb
<jhutchins> semistud2354: That's what happens when they die.
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, still sounds dead
<semistud2354> omg...i just opend it
<semistud2354> like
<semistud2354> 3 days ago
<semistud2354> lol
<hitmanWilly> you may want to take it back, then :)
<semistud2354> i dunno if this was the thing
<semistud2354> but
<semistud2354> i had this...easy scandisk....program
<semistud2354> that would pop up when i inserted it into my windows omp
<semistud2354> comp*
<semistud2354> i deleted that...
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: seems the bot is dead
<semistud2354> you guys think...maby thats why its not workin
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: I can't seem to get networking in qemu to work.
<hitmanWilly> semistud2354, not sure, but i doubt it
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: did you install bridge-utils?
<manchicken> I'm about to.
<manchicken> Never have I seen any docs saying that was the way to go...
<semistud2354> dammit.....thanx guys....
<manchicken> nosrednaekim: What now?
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: I think its a recommended package.
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: I don't know :) never did it myself
<jhutchins> Actually, it could be if he just formatted it it would work.
<nosrednaekim> manchicken: sorry.
<manchicken> np.  I found a page that has some info
<manchicken> http://wiki.freaks-unidos.net/qemu-debian
<nosrednaekim> good
<manchicken> I may have spoken too soon :)
<nosrednaekim> >:D
<aaron_> who's got problems with torrents being slow on thier linux machine, where as, they are very fast on thier windows machine? same torrent. same internet connection?
<BluesKaj> aaron , are using a router ?
<aaron_> BluesKaj: of course. iptables router.
<aaron_> yes, ports are forwarded correctly.
<aaron_> in widnows, they are fast. same torrent on linux box, slow.
<BluesKaj> ktorrent
<BluesKaj> ?
<aaron_> ktorrent, azureus, utorrent under wine.
<aaron_> i've found some other threads and googled some other people with similar problems, but no answers
<aaron_> is ktorrent in particular, bad?
<BluesKaj> utorrent in wine runs very well too on my setup and ktorrent is about the same
<aaron_> i'll have to do some more particular testing later with known fast torrents. (openoffice or something)
<aaron_> utorrnet stinks becuase the speedlimits don't work.
<flaccid> opera isnt bad for torrents
<aaron_> i like ktorrent and azureus
<flaccid> i like azureus, but it has problems from time to time
<aaron_> it doesn't like ot use it's assigned port.
<BluesKaj> azureus is a hog , but some ppl swear by it
<aaron_> i always used it in windows until utorrent started working well. that thing is amazing.
<flaccid> its ok. i don't think any bt client is near perfect
<Azzco> I'm reinstalling feisty and I've ran into some troubles with this install before. grub not working correctly..
<flaccid> define not working correctly..
<Azzco> Does the installer CD do anythig after it asks you to eject the CD?
<Azzco> Displays GRUB then freeze
<flaccid> hard freeze?
<aaron_> hrm.. ktorrent won't open in gnome.
<Azzco> If you mean that only a hard reste fixes it then yes
<aaron_> dont' wanna reset :)
<flaccid> if grub is configured properly and init is ok then its possible its hardware, otherwise could be anything
<Eeyore-Jr> !broadcom
<Eeyore-Jr> ! broadcom
<bkudria> can some help me set up pam-ssh?  i've followed all the directions in the README.Debian, but I'm prompted for the passphrase each time anyway.  has anyone got this working?
<Minataku> Azzco: I've found it adviseable to follow EVERY direction
<Eeyore-Jr> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Minataku> Typically, I let it reset itself after it asks you to eject
<Azzco> Okay just wondering if it's some final step after the CD ejects as the gutsy install worked perfectly =/
<Minataku> !ping
<scrubb> I keep getting a SIGSEGV every time KDE starts up.
<Minataku> Eeyore-Jr: Give up, it would seem the bot is out of service
<scrubb> Could someone help me figure out why?
<aaron_> torrent doesn't need a udp port does it?
<flaccid> scrubb: try #kde
<aaron_> just tcp?
<Azzco> Minataku: what do you mean?
<Minataku> Azzco: Don't power down the machine yourself after install
<Minataku> Let it reset or halt by itself
<Azzco> Well it freezes and I left it for half an hour last time
<scrubb> Well it's always the Power Manager application that crashes.  Is that part of KDE specifically?
<Azzco> Okay I'll do that then, thanks Minataku
<Minataku> Once it's halted properly, THEN you can power off/restart
<Minataku> Yeah, I ran into a similar issue with some other thing
<aaron_> ok. downloading openoffice (FAST torrent) on my 10mbit/1.2mbit cable modem... getting 83kb per second down.
<Minataku> When it says to eject, it's typically not done
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: no.. its not. thats devolped by kubuntu
<Azzco> I'll watch TTY1 when it's time then :)
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: do you have a laptop?
<scrubb> Then I'm in the right channel. =)
<Minataku> It follows up with some cleanup afterwards and shuts down normally
<scrubb> I suppose I should have specified that from the start.
<scrubb> So guidance-power-manager.py crashes at login with a SIGSEGV error.
<flaccid> there is no way you can accurately test bt clients... there are too many variables
<scrubb> Anybody have any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: I think there is a bug by that name actually
<flaccid> scrubb: what version of ubuntu
<dwidmann_> It's malnourishment. We just didn't feed him enough botsnacks :(
<aaron_> flaccid: it's obvious when a torrent downloads at 800kb/second on windows machine, and then change the port to your linux box, and it goes at 80kb per sec.
<nosrednaekim> and over work in the ubuntu channel
<scrubb> flaccid, feisty
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: try running "guidance-power-manager" from a konsole
<scrubb> Nosrednaekim: crashes immediately.
<dwidmann_> nosrednaekim: developed by kubuntu, but last I checked it's in kde svn isn't it?
<flaccid> aaron_: yes but you are downloading at a dif time with different people sharing with different speeds, etc. you could even close the bt client on windows and resume and not get the large speed again. also the transfer settings for each bt client will be different. if you are using a java client, you need sun java.
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: any error?
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann_: yeah.. thats a qt4 version
<flaccid> scrubb: did you try #kde
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann_: but its basically developed by a kubuntu dev.
<nosrednaekim> flaccid: its not a problem ith kde
<flaccid> how do you know?
* scrubb is vindicated
<flaccid> what is the problem with
<aaron_> I've got sun java :)
<nosrednaekim> flaccid: cause I know the dev
<flaccid> the dev of  what?
<nosrednaekim> his name is Lure.
<nosrednaekim> of guidance-power-manager
<aaron_> are there any linux torrent clients that don't need a gui? use a web interface or something like that?
<flaccid> ok if you think its just that then ok cool
<scrubb> OK, so I've got a backtrace from KCrash...
<flaccid> !info rtorrent
<flaccid> yeah rtorrent
<flaccid> there are crappy web ones as well
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: pastebin it.
<Azzco> Install complete wish my GL with the shutdown ;)
<aaron_> heh, don't need one that's crappy. just one to run ON my router.
<scrubb> aaron_: Some trackers don't like web-based clients and will ban you.
<BluesKaj> Opera browser has a decent torrent client
<dwidmann_> it wouild seem ubotu isn't even in the channel. Surprise Surprise
<flaccid> rtorrent is good
<bkudria> can some help me set up pam-ssh?  i've followed all the directions in the README.Debian, but I'm prompted for the passphrase each time anyway.  has anyone got this working?
<aaron_> just looking for something to run on a basically headless server.
<flaccid> ubotu isn't on the server either
<aaron_> i'll look at rtorrent
<flaccid> bkudria: nntr
<nosrednaekim> !help
<nosrednaekim> !ops
<scrubb> !pastebin
<bkudria> flaccid: i'm sorry?  what is nntr?
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: yes?
<flaccid> no need to repeat
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: lol... bot is down look in the channel topic
<aaron_> or, www.pastebin.com
<bkudria> flaccid: oh. :)
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: bot is gone..
<scrubb> I always forget the address. =(
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: I know
* aaron_ waves bi bi to the bot
<flaccid> bkudria: google has a lots on it...
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: else?
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: can you get ubot3 from the ubuntu channel over here?
<bkudria> flaccid: i've searched and tried and expirmented, i still cannot get it to work
<Tm_T> not sure
<flaccid> bkudria: try #ubuntu and ##linux
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: ?
<bkudria> flaccid: ok, thanks, i'll try
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: nothing, move along
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: Tm_T is taking care of it.. don't orry
<scrubb> http://pastebin.com/d696d5d9f
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: we'll see it when people wake up
<flaccid> scrubb: i'd try purging any packages related and reinstalling them to make sure you got right versions etc.
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: thanks for worrying tho ;)
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: ok thanks... :)
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: next time maybe come say hello in #ubuntu-ops ;)
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: ok sorry
<nosrednaekim> didn't know
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: ok.. odd. search launchpad to see if someone has already files a related bug
<scrubb> nosred: what/where is launchpad?
<flaccid> google.com reveals sites like launchpad pretty quick on search
<flaccid> launchpad.net
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: thats the bug/ development site for ubuntu
<LoneShadow> anyone using xosview ?
<nosrednaekim> whats that>
<LoneShadow> wondering if there is anything better than that
<LoneShadow> its a cpu/memory monitor
<BluesKaj> launchpad is fine for similar probs as ppl may have but provides absolutely no solutions ...what good does google do by listing it first ...nothing
<flaccid> huh
<BluesKaj> commiseration is fine , but ppl wanmt solutions to their probs not mere agreement 'yeah i got that prob too'..what good is that
<genii> BluesKaj: I agree
<BluesKaj> hi genii
<scrubb> nosred: checked launchpad site just now.  Nothing relevant under "power manager"
* genii slides BluesKaj a nice large coffee
<BluesKaj> :)
<Angelus> BlueDevil !
<Angelus> * BluesKaj
* Angelus throws him a sig
* BluesKaj doesn't smoke anymore
<Angelus> oh
<nosrednaekim> LoneShadow: try ctrl+esc
<BluesKaj> but thx anyway , Angelus :)
<Angelus> for nothing dude ;)
<sharkbrainguy> I just installed kde/kubuntu over my existing gnome/ubuntu install and in kde using the GIMP right clicking on the image doesn't bring up the usual menu. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> all my other bandmembers smoke
<tazgodx_> anyone know how i can set up a FTP server remotely? i want to set up a FTP server on my mythtv box.
<nosrednaekim> sharkbrainguy: hmm let me check that out
<scrubb> nosred:  No luck on launchpad so far.  Any ideas?
<Angelus> you have a band BluesKaj?
<sharkbrainguy> nosrednaekim: cheers
<BluesKaj> yeah Angelus , just a bunch of old rockers
<nosrednaekim> sharkbrainguy: I get a nice little menu when I right-click
<sharkbrainguy> ... hmmm
<nosrednaekim> sharkbrainguy: what do you get?
<Angelus> nice
<sharkbrainguy> nothing
<sharkbrainguy> no reaction
<nosrednaekim> sharkbrainguy: hmmm
<nosrednaekim> wierdness.
<sharkbrainguy> crazy huh?
<Angelus> i like rock BluesKaj , dough my fav is rap/hiphop/gangsta rap
<Angelus> ;p
<LoneShadow> nosrednaekim:  found conky, trying out instead
<sharkbrainguy> it could be the ati driver I installed
<nosrednaekim> I have the ati driver installed too
<sharkbrainguy> I was following the principle of "make as many radical changes as I can at once"
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> so you can't tell what broke it
<nosrednaekim> :)
<sharkbrainguy> yeah exactly
<sharkbrainguy> the fair test principle only depresses me
<sharkbrainguy> everything else works great in the GIMp
<BluesKaj> Angelus, i can't identify with that ghetto/gangta/rap...too old :)
* scrubb taps foot
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: did you find the bug?
<scrubb> Nope.
<Angelus> how much old are you then ?
<Angelus> 30s ?
<flaccid> BluesKaj: people are unrealisticly demanding :(
<flaccid> tazgodx_: install something like vsftpd or proftpd would be easiest. should be stuff on the wiki
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: hmm....ok... file a new bug then
<genii> I wonder if they're ever demandingly realistic
<BluesKaj> heh, 64 Angelus...grandfather / dinosaur drummer
<scrubb> In other words, you don't have a clue how to solve it? ;)
<nosrednaekim> sharkbrainguy: try reinstalling gimp
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: precisely.
<sharkbrainguy> yeah? okay
<oem> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi
<scrubb> Ok.  Well, I have a smaller problem that maybe you know about...
<Angelus> wow you're 64 BluesKaj
<scrubb> When I start up, the sound only comes out of the right speaker.  As soon as I move the volume slider, it comes out of both.  What's going on?
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: shoot!
<BluesKaj> yeah, as of last week
<Angelus> and you sound 20s/30s the way you talk
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: you got an ATI?
<scrubb> No.  NVIDIA
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: oh.hmm
<sharkbrainguy> maybe the ubuntu studio graphics package was being silly about something
<BluesKaj> Angelus,???...how is some one who's my age supposed to speak ?
<namol> you're supposed to sound old and crotchety
<sharkbrainguy> and tell us to get off of your lawn
<namol> Get off my lawn, you whipper snappers
<sharkbrainguy> with impeccable grammar
<Angelus> hmm BluesKaj dont know where you leave, but in my country , people over 60 doesnt know what a computer is , and they're also anoying some of them :/.
<BluesKaj> namol, oh I can ...np there if you guys keep this up :)
<Angelus> but yeah, my country is still not that advanced like other countries hehe
<dthacker> what are all you people doing on my lawn?
<namol> lol
<scrubb> "expunge thyselves from my property lest I smite theeQ!"
<BluesKaj> <--- Canada, retired labtech guy ...worked with applications computers since 1983
<sharkbrainguy> wtf...
<scrubb> er disregard the Q
<sharkbrainguy> right click menus in Gimp are still non-existent fro me
<nosrednaekim> sharkbrainguy: od odd odd
<sharkbrainguy> isn't it
<Angelus> ah you live in canada BluesKaj , i live on a piece of island in the middle of the mediterenean sea, europe.
<sharkbrainguy> maybe I should just do a clean install of kubuntu
<sharkbrainguy> I've installed so many random packages
<BluesKaj> which island , Angelus ?
<nosrednaekim> sharkbrainguy: maybe...
<Angelus> BlueDevil:  Malta
<genii> According to US weather maps Canada doesn't exist.... we are a big blank space between a nice clean nothern border and the island of Alaska
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: sweet... that thing got really beat up in WW2
<Angelus> yeah lol
<genii> Yeah more ammo dumped on Maltathan anywhere else
<Angelus> but still lives dough ;p
<nosrednaekim> its all that limestone I read
<BluesKaj> nice , Angelus ...I've chatted with a fella from Malta about audio equipment a few yrs back
<Angelus> hehe
<namol> ibizia?!
<BluesKaj> hehe been watching FoxNews again eh genii :)
<scrubb> Question:  Will it do any damage if I uninstall guidance-power-manager?
<Angelus> this island survived many wars
<genii> BluesKaj: It's like a bad train wreck, I can't look away...
<BluesKaj> :)
<LoneShadow> In Ubuntu to add a startup program I have to add it under System->Preferences->Sessions, whats the equivalent in KDE/Kubuntu ?
<hitmanWilly> LoneShadow, link it in ~/.kde/Autostart
* intelikey offers genii coffee         but he doesn't see cause of the 'train wreck'
<nosrednaekim> scrubb: noep.. it won;t
<genii> intelikey: Thanks :)
<LoneShadow> hitmanWilly: but no other way than editing Autostart ? :)
<hitmanWilly> LoneShadow, not that i know of
<BluesKaj> k-menu /menu editor will also work , LoneShadow
<Angelus> hmm
<BluesKaj> oh autostart , sorry ...misread that LoneShadow
<Angelus> if i want to install a package from kvirc's site, but i already have kvirc installed from Adept, should i remove this one first?
<LoneShadow> not sure what k-menu/menu editor is, I installed KDE-Desktop on Ubuntu. My Menu icons are all messed up
<LoneShadow> I dont even get KControl on the Menu :(
<Angelus> LoneShadow:  press the big K button on your desktop, right click in the menu and "edit menu"
<Angelus> :p
<LoneShadow> either my installed failed, or "aptitude install kde-desktop" is having some bugs
<LoneShadow> Angelus:  ok that works :D
<Angelus> hehe
<BluesKaj> LoneShadow, have you installed kubuntu-desktop ?
<LoneShadow> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> good
<Angelus> BluesKaj: how can i install a kernel from kernel.org on kubuntu ? is it posible ?
<flaccid> !kernel
<flaccid> dang
<LoneShadow> BluesKaj: when I install kubuntu-desktop, am I supposed to see KControl (Control Center?) on the main menu ?
<hitmanWilly> LoneShadow, its System Settings now, IIRC
<hitmanWilly> LoneShadow, though kcontrol is still there
<LoneShadow> oh
<LoneShadow> yea Kcontrol is there
<BluesKaj> LoneShadow, no you have to alt+f2 type kcontrol
<LoneShadow> BluesKaj: oh thats the run window. I use terminal :D
<LoneShadow> I was thinking the icons/links were messed up
<BluesKaj> well, both should work :)
<intelikey> i've been in #alsa  trying to raise the volume enough to hear it,   but no joy.
<LoneShadow> coz of the Applications on the menu lost icons when I logged in thru KDE
<LoneShadow> some*
<LoneShadow> had to assign them manually
<BluesKaj> intelikey, what about kmix
<BluesKaj> weell, sacktime here ..nite all, take care
<intelikey> BluesKaj heh  yeah,   well i'd have to install xorg and kde and then kmix would tell me the same thing that alsamixer tells me now.  that the volume controls are ALL AT 100% and not muted.
<intelikey> rascal   he was too quick.
<Mr_Sonoma> intelikey, out of curiosity what system are you having sound troubles out of?
<intelikey> Mr_Sonoma it's new box "to me"  just another junker that someone dumped to everyone else.    it's a short tower case with "i think it's " asus mobo k7 cpu  on board (which i don't like) sound and vidio    sound chip is  sis trident
<intelikey> oh and i'm dl'ing oss 4.0  to see if building an oss driver will get it working propperly
<intelikey> so lag is high.
<flaccid> oss works fine :)
<level1> I have a intel quad core processor... does it have HT and is kubuntu taking advantage of it?
<flaccid> alsa most likely the problem
<intelikey> level1 cat /proc/cpuinfo
<intelikey> hmmm  maybe it's k6 insted of k7
<intelikey> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) processor
<intelikey> cpu family      : 6
<intelikey> not bad for the price.   $0.00   :)    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39096
<byonix>  Hi i use ubuntu feisty, i have just installed kiba dock, kiba dock-dev & kiba plugins, but how to use it, nothing appears when i click kiba dock
<intelikey> that oss package  heh   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39097
<intelikey> i'd say they are in desprate need of a script
<dthacker> oops
<intelikey> what! oss requires gtk+      give me a break.
<level1> !aptfix
<level1> !apt is very broken
<level1> :)
<level1> I friend of mine broke something on his apt, I think theres a fix for him, does anyone know what it is?
<level1> I'll get an error message
<intelikey> sudo dpkg -a --configure
<dthacker> !iso
<dthacker> ! burn iso
<dthacker> no ubotu love for me (:
<dthacker> anybody got a link to give a new person to tell them how to burn an iso?
<dthacker> (I'm answering launchpad questions)
<underdog5004> dthacker, I would google for alex feinmans iso recorder and point them towards that.
<level1> intelikey: so, he screwed up a compiz install... some how got compiz installed with some of its dependencies, so apt refuses to do anything until its fixed
<level1> compiz depends on compiz-decorator; however:  Package compiz-decorator is not installed.
<level1> etc
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install -f
<dthacker> underdog5004: thank you shoeshine boy.  You are humble and lovable.
* dthacker watched way too many underdog cartoons as a child
<banjooie> !dualmonitors
<banjooie> I think that's how you do it?
<intelikey> banjooie ubotu is `awol'    sorry
<banjooie> Okay. At least I'm not just totally illiterate. In that case, uh.
<banjooie> I have dual monitors going, but the second one seems to be stuck in 800x600.
<level1> intelikey: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<intelikey> level1 and what was the error message ?
<intelikey> ok so that sounds counter-intuitive to you.  well it's not.   i.e.   you are reporting the apt error, which is reporting the dpkg error listed higher in the same text.   find the first error message in that output.
<level1> intelikey: compiz-plugins: Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.5.2-0ubuntu2~ppa1) but 1:0.5.3~git20070817+3v1ubuntu0 is to be installed
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove compiz-core compiz-plugins          and get the repos streightened out.
<intelikey> or don't dl and install packages manually without first dl'ing their deps also.
<level1> intelikey: so, apt won't let him remove without unmet dependancies
<intelikey> dpkg will  :)
<intelikey> sudo dpkg -P --force-all compiz-core compiz-plugins
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install -f || dpkg -a --configure
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install -f || sudo dpkg -a --configure
<intelikey> two sudo's   for the root jr. account please    with a side order of localhost to go.
<flaccid> can i get a sudo echo ?
<GullyFoyle> lol
<flaccid> more or less
<intelikey> if you are a root jr. you can
<intelikey> :)
<ardchoille> Whatever happened to that CNR stuff we were supposed to get from Linspire? Is it available for kubuntu users?
<Artimus> ardchoille: You don't get the paid stuff, as far as I know. What's the difference between Click n' Run and Adept?
<intelikey> i hate trying to build software.
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39098
<Artimus> intelikey: Do you have build-essential installed?
<ardchoille> Artimus: That difference is actually what I was curious about. And I wouldn't mind the paid stuff if it was actually something I would use.
<hacker128> rm
<hacker128> hello
<Artimus> ardchoille: I'm sure there's Crossover Office, there's a DVD player that no one cares about, Star Office...  That's about it.
<hacker128> shred .topsecretgovermentfile
<ardchoille> Artimus: I thought there was much more than that.
<Artimus> hacker128: Having fun?
<GullyFoyle>  lol
<Artimus> ardchoille: There's VMWare, but I bet they aren't reselling that.
<ardchoille> lol
<hacker128> Whoops! Konversation is not bash after all!
<davidb___> anyone here run VMWare under Kubuntu / Ubuntu?  I cannot get sound working on the guest operating system - tells me /dev/dsp is busy
<hacker128> davidb___: Try qemu
<Artimus> davidb___: Do you have alsa-oss emulation setup?
<Artimus> davidb___: http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=4648&tstart=120
<intelikey> ok so you can't use /build/ as a dir for the build cause the script is going to make /build/ and build build in build       they really need a script....
<Artimus> intelikey: It gave an error about 'cc'.  Install build-essential.
<intelikey> Artimus what's that ?
<intelikey> who did ?
<Artimus> intelikey: A package with GCC and other programs needed to compile software
<Artimus> also, what the heck are you compiling?
<hacker128> What if you change the script to build build in ~/build/build
<Kr4t05> Hey.
<Kr4t05> kB/s = kilobytes or kilobits?
<davidb___> artimus: i will check that.
<hacker128> Depende
<hacker128> S
<hacker128> O
<hacker128> N
<hacker128> W
<hacker128> H
<hacker128> E
<hacker128> T
<hacker128> H
<hacker128> er
<Artimus> hacker128: stop
<davidb___> artimus: how would I know if I have that - can I use 'aptitude' to figure out if it's installed?
<hacker128> Try synaptix
<Artimus> davidb___: It won't hurt to tell it to install twice.
<hacker128> Try synaptic
<banjooie> So, like. Dual monitors? Anyone?
<Artimus> hacker128: Stop giving bad advice.
<banjooie> My second one is stuck at 800x600 and I can't seem to change it.
<Artimus> davidb___: Otherwise, open up a terminal.  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rm> hacker128
<davidb___> artimus: ok, i have alsa-oss installed?
<davidb___> artimus: rather, that's a statement.  now, just try to open up VMWare?
<Artimus> davidb___: Did you follow the instructions in the link?  You need to fix a few things.
<davidb___> artimus: everythign I've read  has to do w/ stoping arts
<stderr> i really hate building software....
<Artimus> davidb___: That's generally what I do.
<jeffm> hi all, i'm having trouble setting up an FTP server on my lan at home. i just want to send files between machines in the most basic way possible. i get the FTP prompt, but the connection keeps on timing out. do i need to change router settings to allow FTP, even though both computers are on the same lan?
<Artimus> I go into the KDE control center, sound, and disable the arts sound system.
<davidb___> artimus: ok, lemme check out the thread.  is it just a simple matter of 'killall arts' and then start vmware normally?
<stderr> grc3.c: In function 'grc3_convert':
<stderr> grc3.c:300: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<stderr> Please submit a full bug report,
<Artimus> davidb___: Disable the sound system in the KDE Control Center.  Then killall artsd
<tim> Hey
<tim> Anyone here?
<stderr> what gcc built the kernel 2.6.15 ?
<stderr> 3.4 ?
<davidb___> artimus: sceuse the ignorance, but what/where is the KDE Control Center?
<tim> Can anyone help me get my mouse working?
<Artimus> davidb___: I'm not sure if you have a shortcut, but the fastest way is KMenu -> Run -> kcontrol
<stderr> davidb___ alt+f2 and typd kcontrol
<davidb___> artimus: ah, bam.  i got the control center at least.
<tim> Can anyone help me get my mouse working?
<stderr> what kind of mouse ?
<tim> USB Intellimouse, the back/forward buttons don't work
<tim> I've tried following the instructions in the forums, but I can't manage to get them working
<stderr> nice new error    i really hate building software.    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39100
<Artimus> stderr: Install build-essential
<stderr> tim what things ?   the instruvtions or the buttons    that you can't get working ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-oooo Tm_T Tm_T Tm_T Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<stderr> Artimus it is intsalled.  told you that while ago
<Artimus> stderr: Didn't see that
<tim> The buttons
<tim> I've edited my xorg.conf, imwheel, created the other file, and changed the permission
<stderr> sorry.  it was about the time of my modem reset  so it may not have made it to freenode.
<tim> I had it working under Ubuntu, but I switched to Kubuntu and I can't get it to work now.
<stderr> tim   and you know that you have to restart xorg for changes in xorg.conf to take affect ?
<tim> Yeah
<stderr> ok   you don't have the xorg.conf from the other install ??
<Gargantua> hi
<Gargantua> does kubuntu come as a livecd?
<tim> Unfortunately no
<stderr> yep Gargantua it do
<Gargantua> D:
<tim> That wasn't to you Gargantua, it does come as a live cd
<Gargantua> ah
<Gargantua> lol
<Gargantua> http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/feisty/
<Gargantua> is it there^ ?
<tim> Yeah it's the desktop CD
<Gargantua> ah
<Gargantua> ok
<Gargantua> thanks
<tim> it boots up as a live cd and you install from there
<SpartNux> Hello - I have an issue with Kubuntu - I just did a fresh install and added a bunch of programs with Adept-installer - now after a powered down restart I cannot get adept installer to run - it warns of another instance running and I should shut down that app first. There is now other visible app running - any ideas/ suggestions?
<stderr> tim hmm well i don't know what to say.   if you follow the same path you should arrive at the same place.    unless  kcontrol  has some kde specific setting on the mouse.
<elpez> Spartnux: look for the process and kill it on ksysguard
<tim> Alright, maybe I followed a different thread or something
<davidb___> artimus: i get an error stating "artsdsp works only for binaries"
<stderr> SpartNux sudo dpkg -a --configure
<Artimus> davidb___: Sorry, I've never really tried it.
<stderr> does one have to make a link in /lib/modules/   to have the kernel headers setup propperly or somefin ?
<davidb___> artimus: aggg!  alrighty, man, i have been hammering my head on this one.  followed a couple dozen threads like this.
<Artimus> davidb___: Is arts still running?  ps aux | grep arts
<tim> I've got another question.  When I installed I partitioned my HD into a root to install the OS and programs, and another to hold my files.  Right now it's mounted in /Home, is there a way to mount it as just another disk like in Windows?
<davidb___> artimus:  thanks for the links + advice though!
<davidb___> artimus: just killall'd it.
<Artimus> davidb___: You sure I didn't tell you the wrong binary?  I can't remember if it's arts or artsd?
<davidb___> artimus: booting the guest OS, so we'll see if it detects my sound adapter.
<davidb___> well, i typed in 'artsdsp vmware' like the guy did in the thread.
<davidb___> artimus: that's what gave me the error about the binary
<Artimus> artsdsp will pipe it through arts.  I suggest using straight up alsa
<davidb___> artimus: alsa, what's that?  how would I use that?  i've seen about 6 different drivers/systems for running the sound.  alsa, arts, oss, and a couple others i can't remember off top of head
<SpartNux> stderr - "sudo dpkg -a --configure" did the trick - ty
<davidb___> artimus: is it a different driver?
<N6REJ> does anyone know how to upgrade egroupware1.2 which is include in kubuntu to 1.4?
<stderr> SpartNux yw
<Artimus> davidb___: Alsa is your main audio drivers.  Arts is a program that runs inbetween your program and alsa.
<davidb___> artimus: hope i don't sound too frustrated.  i really do appreciate the advice
<stderr> alsa=advanced linux sound arch
<stderr> and that's why i'm compiling oss=open source sound
<Artimus> stderr: Why would you use OSS anymore?  It's deprecated
<stderr> and i really hate compiling things      did i mention that yet ?
<Artimus> stderr: *WHY* are you compiling?
<stderr> Artimus cause i can't hear alsa
<Artimus> stderr: Have you considered fixing that issue?  Rather than incorrectly trying to compile OSS?
<stderr> Artimus cause oss 4.0 has no deb
<stderr> Artimus how ?
<Artimus> stderr: OSS are kernel modules
<stderr> yep
<Artimus> You would build a custom kernel
<Artimus> make menuconfig selects them
<davidb___> artimus: i wonder if i need to delete something from within the guest OS (win-blows XP) to get it to recognize the sound....?
<Artimus> Why you're trying to compile them is beyond me
<Artimus> davidb___: No
<stderr> no just the modules.     i've made kernels and did i mention i hate compiling ?
<Artimus> stderr: Quit complaining.  Either build a kernel correctly or tell me what's your problem with alsa
<davidb___> artimus: one thing, in that thread - it said I had to modify  the /usr/bin/artsdsp file, but my LD_PRELOAD is wrapped around a bunch of if-then-else logic.  i wonder if I have something else causing the wrong LD_PRELOAD line to get run.....
<stderr> Either build a kernel correctly or <<<   scuse me.     i shop here all the time.   haven't seen much of you tho
<tim> When I installed Kubuntu,I partitioned my HD into a root to install the OS and programs, and another to hold my files.  Right now it's mounted in /Home, is there a way to mount it as just another disk like in Windows?
<Artimus> stderr: Alsa is the new standard.  If there's an issue with alsa, it's worth it to resolve it.
<bob_> evenin all
<tim> Hi bob
<flaccid> alsa sux
<davidb___> tim: what do you mean?
<tim> What's unclear?
<davidb___> tim: mount it as another disk?  like, in a differnet locatioN?
<tim> In windows I'd have the OS and programs in C:, and my files in D:
<davidb___> tim: ok.
<davidb___> tim: and, so how is it on your box right now?
<tim> In windows I'd have the OS and programs in C:, and my files in D:
<bob_> same config here too Tim
<bob_> that way when the OS goes south It's a simple reimage and all is well
<tim> a  is the OS and programs, and /Home is the files
<tim> a  / is the OS and programs, and /Home is the files
<tubasoldier> yes, tim. that is how it works
<tim> That's not how I want it to work =/
<intelikey> Artimus worth it to reslove it ?   yeah that's what i'm trying to do.   resolve the issue  but using something else that "might" work.
<davidb___> tim: ok, so you have one partition that you access via '/' and another partition that you access via '/Home'
<tim> Yeah
<davidb___> tim: and what do you want it to be?
<tubasoldier> so you want your files in the root "/" partition as well?
<tim> No, I want them in a different disk like windows
<Artimus> intelikey: You're trying to install a depricated kernel component with a nonstandard installation procedure on a distribution not known for having an exceptional hacker userbase.
<bob_> just mount the other drive
<tubasoldier> ok, just assign /dev/hdb as /home
<tim> Right it is
<tubasoldier> then they are.
<tubasoldier> then there are how u want them
<tim> I have the two partitions '
<intelikey> Artimus correct.   and ?
<tim> But instead of "/" and "/Home" being seperate file structures they are in the same tree
<tubasoldier> yes. that is how *nix systems work.
<tim> Is there a way to make it not work like that?
<intelikey> tim all file systems are in the same tree
<tubasoldier> yeah. use windows
<davidb___> tim: ok, so if I get you correct, you *want* two partitions on the physical disk - partition A, and partition B.
<tubasoldier> linux is not windows. there is no reason to make them seperate like that.
<Artimus> intelikey: And no one is likely to help you, instead of saying you hate compiling & posting output, you could just make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install and be done.
<davidb___> tim: you currently have this - partition A is accessed by / and partition B is access by /Home - correct?
<tim> Yeah
<tim> tuba- Sure there is.  Data files and Program files should be seperate
<tubasoldier> tim. they are.
<intelikey> make: *** No rule to make target `bzImage'.  Stop.
<intelikey> like that ?
<intelikey> :)
<davidb___> tim: and you want what, for partition A to be access by the directory 'xxx' (fill in 'xxx' with what you want) and partition B is access by 'yyy' (fill in 'yyy' with the directory you want)
<intelikey> if i'm bothering you Artimus,  just overlook me for a few minutes.    i'll be don't soon
<tim> You know how partitions are done in Windows?
<Artimus> intelikey: What folder are you in?
<tim> They show up as seperate disks in explorer
<tubasoldier> Tim: it does not matter if they appear to be under the same tree they are not really. If you set them up as one disk or partition for / and one for /home then yoru os and files
<tubasoldier> are seperate
<tubasoldier> yes tim.
<tubasoldier> that is NOT how things work in the linux filesystem
<tim> Fair enough
<davidb___> tim: what's your confusion.  that's what I"m trying to understand here.  you have two physically separate partitions currently, is this what you want?
<bob_> ahh he wants to assign a logical drive letter to his partiton in linux... don't think you can do that Tim...
<tubasoldier> everything, including other disks, are all mounted under /
<intelikey> Artimus the build dir for the package   but it's built  (did i mention i hate building things?)  and installed   and i'm playing with the settings.   @ Artimus
<Artimus> intelikey: bzImage works a bit better in /usrc/src/KERNELVERSION :P
<davidb___> tubasoldier: what about the drive I have mounted under /opt?
<intelikey> Artimus but i don't have the source installed  and i'm not downloading it today.
<davidb___> tim: don't think you got your question answered.  sounds like you are Ok w/ your current setup, I think.  not sure though - never heard back
<Artimus> intelikey: Oh...  I'm not familiar with the kernel source, but it might be trying to find files outside of its folder in the kernel source...
<tim> It's just a slight annoyance because they are seperate partitions
<sparr> will i encounter any problems installing without a keyboard?
<intelikey> like i said i don't have the kernel source installed
<tim> sparr- you have to input a login/pw among other things
<tim> pretty sure you need a keyboard for that
<x86__> HI. I need to delete some DLL's of my windows installation. But it shows that im not authorizated to do it .
<x86__> located  @ "/media/hda1/WINDOWS/system32"
<Pali> i have problem with my webcam. I cant find driver. lsusb: "ID 0c45:612a Microdia" This webcam has chip "Sonix sn9c325AFG" I try drivers gspca, sn9c1xx but this drivers not function. Which driver have I use?
<davidb___> gnight all
<bob_> nite David
<bob_> I'm off to bed as well... GL all in workin out the bugs
<intelikey> hmmmm   well now what.
<intelikey> oss works just exactly like alsa did
<intelikey> i still can't hear it unless i put my ear upon the speaker
<x86__> also i cant delete some files located @ my others partitions
<Artimus> intelikey: Do you have both Master *AND* PCM turned up?
<intelikey> Artimus yeah i'm not a beginner.
<intelikey> infact everything is at 100%
<intelikey> and not muted.
<jhutchins> intelikey: Check the connections.  Check the balance, try moving it off center.
<Artimus> intelikey: Do you have a separate headphone jack?  Try plugging into that, that's amplified.
<jhutchins> There is at least one configuration out there where the sound cancells if the ballance is centerd.
<intelikey> Artimus no.
<Artimus> intelikey: Strange soundcard?
<intelikey> Artimus maybe.  onboard sis trident    uses ac97-codec
<Pali> i have problem with my webcam. I cant find driver. lsusb: "ID 0c45:612a Microdia" This webcam has chip "Sonix sn9c325AFG" I try drivers gspca, sn9c1xx but this drivers not function. Which driver have I use?
<Artimus> intelikey: Check out the alsa soundcard matrix.  It might have some information
<intelikey> Artimus i spent 2 or 3 hours in #alsa   final answer   try  oss    tried it now.    it really looks like this may be a hardware issue.
<Artimus> intelikey: Are you sure the speakers are good?
<intelikey> yes i'm sure of the speakers
<intelikey> i guess i could build a pre-amp   i have the parts on hand.
<Noldoaran> is there a way to find out what kind of motherboard I have?
<flaccid> intelikey: does it work with other OS / live cd ?
<flaccid> Noldoaran: sudo apt-get install lshw | sudo lshw
<intelikey> just wish there was an isa slot on this board
<Artimus> intelikey: I've got a Soundblaster 32AWE.  It's a beautiful card...
<flaccid> coz if you havnt proven it works with another OS boot, then it could be the jack/connector or yeah any hardware down the line to the speakers
<Noldoaran> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<intelikey> flaccid don't really have anything handy to test it with in that reguard.      ummm i guess i could take an ide drive out of another box that has win95  but it might take legislation to make that card work in win95  and just for a test...
<flaccid> 1/8inch trs jacks are infamous for being 'patchy' ie. you can't get both sides going
<x86__> ntfs-config
<flaccid> how about a live cd of some sort
<intelikey> Artimus i've got two or three good sound cards.  with real hardware midi support   but they are isa.
<Artimus> yeah, that's what my AWE is
<intelikey> flaccid i have the livecd of the os i'm running   lol
<flaccid> i would be trying with a gentoo live cd
<intelikey> this box has three pci slots   and that's it.
<intelikey> flaccid you would have dsl or cable   i'm on dialup
<intelikey> care to kick that off the cliff and see where it lands   :)
<Artimus> intelikey: Might be worth looking into a cheap PCI soundcard.
<intelikey> i'll pay one price for it.   $0.00
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> that's what i've got in this box so far
<Noldoaran> I don't know much about hardware.. Can i get an nVidia card for my PC, when I already have a intel graphics chipset?
<x86__> gksu
<intelikey> Noldoaran should be able to  yes
<intelikey> x86__ kdesu
<Noldoaran> will the intel chipset just be disabled? or do they both function?
<intelikey> gksudo is gah no me
<sparr> i used fdisk to make partition table changes and write them.  then i rebooted.  now fdisk sees the new table, but the ubuntu installer still sees the old one.  whats up with that?
<intelikey> Noldoaran can be either way.  depends on how you set it up    in most cases
<Noldoaran> oh..
<flaccid> intelikey: any friends to help in person with cd or net to d/l?
<intelikey> some have to have "dual head"  some care not for more than one monitor
<intelikey> flaccid not close
<x86__> whats the equivalent for "gedit" for Kubunru?
<Noldoaran> kate
<intelikey> flaccid you know where the middle of nowhere is ?    well i'm down that trail another 42 miles
<intelikey> x86__ well the == would kedit   but you probably want kate
<dwidmann_> kate > gedit
<Noldoaran> hm.. i don't have kedit, I have kwrite though
<ardchoille> kate rocks!
<Noldoaran> i agree
<x86__> Thanks.
<intelikey> Noldoaran yeah i don't think kedit is standard with kubuntu   i think installing   kde  will install kedit though  iirc
<sauvin> kate is the cream filling in my boston creme pastries!
<Noldoaran> hmm
<elpez> what makes kate so great?
<intelikey> i've actually used kate about three or four times   it's ok.  just slow is all.
<Pali> i have problem with my webcam. I cant find driver. lsusb: "ID 0c45:612a Microdia" This webcam has chip "Sonix sn9c325AFG" I try drivers gspca, sn9c1xx but this drivers not function. Which driver have I use?
<dwidmann_> the glistening little sprinkles of awesomeness dispersed throughout it.
<dwidmann_> session management? konsole kpart? insane customizability? split view? The reasons go on and on. ....
<intelikey> Pali i don't know.    there doesn't seem to be any other choice in the kernel
<intelikey> dwidmann_ konsole kpart? ???
<dwidmann_> it's there, usable, and handy.
<Pali> intelikey: where I find informations?
<dwidmann_> pull up kate and look along the bottom. You'll see it.
<intelikey> dwidmann_ i'll pass.  i'd have to install xorg and kde
<dwidmann_> intelikey: that's where live cds come in handy
<intelikey> well that would take a reboot and i've done that today.
<dwidmann_> indeed, it does involve resetting your uptime
<tim> Is there a restricted drivers manage in Kubuntu?
<intelikey> Pali normally i get 30 to 2000 thousand matches for a single word/string on google    "   Your search - sn9c325AFG - did not match any documents. "
<intelikey> tim the one in ubuntu.   check the repos
<tim> I found the restricted package, is it in there?
<intelikey> basicly ubuntu is ubuntu is ubuntu   if it's in  any *buntu it's in all of them   the only thing that changes are the packages installed by default and the system configurations files may be somewhat tweeked to reflect the default packaging
<intelikey> i don't know what the package is called   maybe someone else does
<genefitz> I thought the restricted driver management was built into all ubuntu distros.
<genefitz> After you have installed the restricted driver, it should let you know, and bring up the restricted driver management,
<genefitz> But then again, I use ubuntu for Gnome and Freespire for KDE
<firegodz> does anybody know how to use software like vnc on ubuntu ?
<dwidmann_> firegodz: I've found krdc and krfb to be pretty easy to use
<tim> Ok, I installed the restricted drive manager but I can't find it =/
<intelikey> dwidmann_ i've never messed with those do you have to have kde on both boxes ?
<dwidmann_> intelikey: Umm, on at least one of the boxes, you can probably use a different vnc client instead.
<dwidmann_> one of those is the client and the other the server, uses vnc
<intelikey> tim konsole enter the package name hit the tab key and see if the executable shows up...     or  kdpk -l <package name> | grep bin/
<firegodz> i am using ubuntu on one box and want to connect to a windows box
<elpez> i have used vnc on a windows as a server being accessed by multiple kde machines using krdc.
<elpez> Very easily
<firegodz> going to try it now thx guys
<intelikey> read the docs on it.    use  find /usr/ -iname *part_of_the_name*                or slocate   or....
<tim> ok I got it thanks
<intelikey> :)
<elpez> night ppl
<jmusic_man> hey all
<dwidmann_> night elpez
<jmusic_man> I haven't IRC'd in like, 20 years... lol
<jmusic_man> er... 10
<jmusic_man> typo =/
<intelikey> well 20 would have been steaching it pretty tight  :)
<jmusic_man> hehe
<jmusic_man> I would have been 2
<jmusic_man> ;P
<intelikey> so would the internet
<File13> anyone have any experience with rt73 chipset USB cards on kubuntu
<intelikey> :)
<dwidmann_> lol
<jmusic_man> thought I'd give Kubuntu a try, so I'm running a pcbox next to my iMac here
<jmusic_man> enjoying it so far
<jmusic_man> wish I was more familiar w/ the shell commands though
<dwidmann_> takes time and  practice, worth it though.
<jmusic_man> really seems so
<intelikey> !cli
<intelikey> bot is still awol
<c0mp13371331337> jmusic - man pages are your friend!
<jmusic_man> neat to see how supportive/helpful the linux community is though
<top18> hi
<intelikey> the tab key is your ...
<dwidmann_> I still think it was malnourishment, just haven't been feeding ubotu enough bot snacks as of late :(
<flaccid> !flaccidsnack
<dwidmann_> crutch? poison?
<jmusic_man> not sure what you mean c0mp =(
<firegodz> FireGodz is away
<intelikey> jmusic_man    man man
<intelikey> in a terminal
<dwidmann_> man woman?
<intelikey> sorry no man page for woman
<top18> do somebody speak german
<top18> ?
<jmusic_man> nein
<intelikey> top18 in #kubuntu-de
<top18> thx
<intelikey> top18 or in #ubuntu-de    both
<c0mp13371331337> Most commands have man(ual) pages that you can open in a terminal by typing 'man (command)'.  For example, to see the different options and usage for 'cp' (copy and paste command) type 'man cp'.  When you're done reading, hit 'q'.
<jmusic_man> oh wow
<jmusic_man> great tip
<Daisuke_Laptop> jmusic_man: i would definitely recommend you check some other linux "communities" before doing a blanket judgement based on us :P
<jmusic_man> haha, and noted Daisuke
* intelikey seconds that
<Daisuke_Laptop> some distros' 'support' consists of RTFM and abuse to new users
<intelikey> jmusic_man /join #debian   and ask something stupid
<intelikey> :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> and this is why i chose *ubuntu
<c0mp13371331337> Heh heh heh.... Do you speak from experience, intelikey?
<jmusic_man> heh, I'm afraid to even try that intel ;P
<c0mp13371331337> ;-)
<intelikey> :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> (ubuntu on my laptop, kubuntu on the desktop, and my girlfriend's running xp on her laptop [but i still love her anyway] )
<intelikey> they wont chew you out.   they'll just chew out around you and let you fall out....
<jmusic_man> ouch
<dwidmann_> man -k [insert search term here] , search through man pages :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> if it's like communities i've seen, they will do everything they can to make you feel like they're gods and you don't know anything.
<Daisuke_Laptop> belittling is a favourite trick
<jmusic_man> heh, alot of good resources available if you know the shell commands
<intelikey> true dat
<jmusic_man> and I notice that you spelled favourite with a 'u' Daisuke - Canadian?
<intelikey> jmusic_man did you run     man man     ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> jmusic_man: no, american, i just prefer using proper spelling :)
<intelikey> you really should.    learn about searching inside the man pages and such.
<jmusic_man> hehe, Canadian here, so I took notice - and yes Intel - just ran that command
<Daisuke_Laptop> touch;unzip;grep;mount...  i'm not going any further than that
<intelikey> jmusic_man there is also    info info     :)
<jmusic_man> merciful zeus
<dwidmann_> and if you don't like the look of the shell, you can use konqueror, pull it up and in the address bar put in 'man:/someprogramname' (ie: man:/man) and you can look at those that way too
<jmusic_man> haha
<intelikey> although i'm a man's man   some people do much prefer info pages
<flaccid> also apt:/search in konqi
<jmusic_man> the shell brings me back to the days where I used to MOO on the Freenet
<jmusic_man> but that's as hardcore as I got - rofl
<flaccid> m0000
<jmusic_man> wow
<jmusic_man> I didn't know konqueror was so versatile
<intelikey> m8
<jmusic_man> thought it was more like WIndows Explorer
<intelikey> ):
<flaccid> lol. konq is khtml. it kills trident..
<petitout> hi, sorry I<m kindda new at this so my question might seem lame but still, i<m having trouble uninstalling a previous version of flex under MCE and was wondering if someone could help
<Daisuke_Laptop> jmusic_man: konqueror exemplifies an old saying: "Jack of all trades, master of none."
<jmusic_man> noted, Daisuke ;P
<intelikey> mce ?
<petitout> linux MCE under Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> that said, i do prefer it to nautilus or dolphin for now
<petitout> or over if you prefer
<jmusic_man> is it then my understanding that every Linux App can run in Command Line mode as well as with a GUI?
<dwidmann_> Daisuke_Laptop: but isn't it the master of kparts?
<dwidmann_> jmusic_man: not all, just some
<jmusic_man> I see
<jmusic_man> still neat that konqueror can do the man thing
<jmusic_man> ;p
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, Konqy is a pretty capable web browser. It's about as "masterful" as others out there...
<Daisuke_Laptop> and that view may come from the fact that a lot of linux gui apps are merely front-ends to cli apps
<intelikey> jmusic_man well    maybe all.      depends on how you define " in Command Line mode "
<dwidmann_> it can also do thing such as locate, transparently access tar or zip archives, search apt, and many other things.
<jmusic_man> what would you say is the best way of listing running processes? I found out about the 'top' program earlier
<intelikey> pstree
<jmusic_man> (hehe - multiple questions out of the blue, I know)
<jmusic_man> lemme try that one intel
<intelikey> but most wont agree with me
<dwidmann_> jmusic_man: if you press ctrl + escape it will bring up kde system guard (the performance monitor)
<dwidmann_> or how about htop?
<intelikey> i don't like top cause i can't see them all
<NickPresta> gah. I wanted to install tomboy but 32 new apps and 54MB of additional downloads doesn't seem too friendly
<Daisuke_Laptop> !tomboy
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh
<intelikey> ubotu is "awol"
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's right, the bot's emaciated and on strike
<NickPresta> I'm happy with Basket, I suppose. I just wanted to try Tomboy...
<dwidmann_> intelikey: I hadn't heard of pstree before, it's pretty nice, thanks for point it out
<intelikey> i'm a little tic'd  it was in #ubuntu some hours ago while #kubuntu still didn't have it...   but last i checked it wasn't in #ubntu anymore either.
<Daisuke_Laptop> desktop note-taking program using wiki style links
<Daisuke_Laptop> i assume that means http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=link
<Daisuke_Laptop> bleh!
<intelikey> dwidmann_ it does have some really nice switchs too
<petitout> is there a newbie channel somewhere where i could get some more basic help?
<se7en^Of^9> does someone know of a good Scrabble game on linux
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomboy_%28software%29
<Daisuke_Laptop> i can't even do that because konversation converts that to a wikipedia link :\
<dwidmann_> intelikey: first one I dived for was -p, of course
<NickPresta> petitout, what do you need help with? We don't mind helping newbies.
<intelikey> petitout can you be more specific abount what you want ?
<intelikey> dwidmann_ of course :)
<petitout> k Ill try
<Daisuke_Laptop> i was trying to show the (double left square bracket)link(double right square bracket) wiki-style link
<Daisuke_Laptop> but konversation understands and messes that up
<petitout> I installed flex-2.5.31 when i should have installed flex-2.5.33 now i can<t seem to be able to uninstall the previous version
<petitout> i did it all in console mode
<intelikey> petitout apt-get remove ?
<intelikey> petitout dpkg -P ?
<NickPresta> !away | sepeck
<intelikey> petitout or is it rpm based ???    rpm -e ?
<NickPresta> lack of ubot makes me sad =(
<File13> perhaps i prefer ubuntu over kubuntu
<petitout> i did everything from KOnsole
<Daisuke_Laptop> File13: purely a matter of preference
<intelikey> petitout do you know any command you issued ?
<intelikey> even part of it ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> File13: i use both, depending on the machine
<petitout> configure
<File13> i dled the nvid driver and it seems to have messed things up
<petitout> make
<intelikey> petitout ah   source
<File13> i never had this problem on ubuntu
<intelikey> ok
<petitout> sudo make install
<intelikey> petitout in the build dir you need to do      make uninstall
<intelikey> sudo   that of course
<petitout> that<s my problem cant find the build dir
<petitout> does it install automatically somewhere?
<intelikey> then you may have to get the origenal source code and build it again to remove it...
<intelikey> did i mention that i hate compiling source...
<File13> what do i push to relaunch X in kubuntu
<dwidmann_> intelikey: you're not alone in that
<petitout> sorry i<m so new it"s depressing
<dwidmann_> File13: I'd type "startx" and press enter
<intelikey> File13 is it running ?
<File13> yeah but i just installed a different nvid driver
<File13> should i just restart instead
<intelikey> File13 if it's running    crtl+alt+backspace
<petitout> thx intelikey
<se7en^Of^9> does someone know of a good Scrabble game on linux
<petitout> ok so now i<m getting a permission denied
<petitout> on the make uninstall from build dir
<intelikey> petitout welcome.   and from now on   you should try to remember to finish your builds with    "make clean ;Q=$(basename `pwd`) ;cd .. ;tar -czf blahuninstaller.tgz $Q"
<petitout> and that does what exactly?
<intelikey> let me translate that from geek to intelikeish for you.   make clean removes the .h or .o files you made and the Q variable is set the the name of the dir you are in so you can use that info in the command to make an archive file of the source you just built    and name it blahuninstaller.tgz
<intelikey> then you save blahuninstaller.tgz somewhere you can find it if you ever need to uninstall blah      (translate blah to flex in this case)
<josiah> !nvidia
<josiah> hmm... how do you pull up nvidia installation instructions link?
<intelikey> petitout in short.  "save the source you build"
<petitout> k thx kindda leaving markers or breadcrumbs
<dwidmann_> intelikey: about what I was saying about kate earlier, this is what I meant: http://images.xnowherex.net/random/kate.png
<intelikey> josiah the bot is 'awol'
<stdin> josiah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<petitout> inelikey thx very much i<ll do that
<josiah> ok thanks guys
<NickPresta> is ubot still upset at #kubuntu?
<dwidmann_> NickPresta: it would seem us kubuntu folk haven't been feeding him enough botsnacks :(
* NickPresta takes some bytes out of his pocket
<NickPresta> =D
<jmusic_man> well, I'm off for the night (or morning... it is 2am)
<jmusic_man> thanks for the info
<dwidmann_> night jmusic_man
<jmusic_man> I'll be back - even just reading conversation is helpful
<intelikey> dwidmann_ ok.     and you need a terminal inside of an editor for ???
<intelikey> sorry i'm just trying to see how that is useful
<dwidmann_> intelikey: comes in handy when I need to build or test things. Asides from that I find other uses for it. What's really sad is when I have vim open inside of it ... That's always fun.
<dwidmann_> handy little trick that it and konqueror both have is that as you (keeping this in the kate context for now) switch to a different file, it cds to the other files directory, so that too can come in handy too, that way I'm not manually cding all over the place
<intelikey> dwidmann_ yeah. and you can desync them if you like.
<intelikey> depends on the use.
<neusonce> sup guys, can anybvody remind of the name of the program  that  dose a proper format on youre computer at startup ?
<josiah> ok this guide is telling me to goto: System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager. There isnt a Administration to goto :). What do I do?
<intelikey> i don't know to my mentality (am i mental?)   that's still reinventing the wheel.  i have as many consols as i need...
<intelikey> @ dwidmann_
<dwidmann_> josiah: it seems to be referring to ghome
<dwidmann_> *gnome
<josiah> dwidmann_: so what would the equivalent be fore kde?
<dwidmann_> I don't think there is one, but you could track down and install the package, I'm not sure which one it is.
<josiah> ok ty
<intelikey> neusonce could you define "proper format" please
<NickPresta> !hi | ubotu
<dwidmann_> intelikey: true enough, but it is sometimes handy to have it right there without having to switch back and forth between windows IMO. That and that it's always (well, usually) in the right directory. I like it anyway
<ubotu> ubotu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<NickPresta> yay
<dwidmann_> :O
<dwidmann_> The bot's back!
<NickPresta>  /feedsnack
<dwidmann_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<intelikey> dwidmann_ k  fair enough.   oprative word   You like it    so that's enough :)
<flaccid> wb ubotu
* intelikey watches as the cheering crowd pushes the bot back out of the channel....
<intelikey> popcorn anyone  ?
<dwidmann_> Sure, why not
<josiah> !nvidia
<dwidmann_> josiah: it looks like the package is called "restricted-manager"
<Tabmows> when i change my desktop resolution in kde it always defaults back to 1024x768 when i log back in.. how can i save this?
<intelikey> oh that's a script you might find interesting.
<josiah> well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia isnt working... any other ideas?
<dwidmann_> intelikey: I hope so, what does it do?
<stdin> josiah: not working? what part is not working?
<josiah> it tells me to goto system -> administration and there isnt an administration :)
<stdin> josiah: read it, it says what to do for kubuntu
<intelikey> dwidmann_ the name says it all
<josiah> i know.. then it says the same thing
<intelikey> you can pipe into it   or it will read a file and pastebin it
<intelikey> requires curl
<intelikey> !info curl
<stdin> no bot
<intelikey> poor bot
<intelikey> she was here a minute ago
<intelikey> he
<intelikey> it
<dwidmann_> okay, I've got curl installed
<intelikey> ???
<neusonce>  well when i reinstall  everything in kununtus fine for a while then the bugs  just  hinder me at every corner   suddenly   im unable to  download any of the repositories  even thought there is no valid reason why  java   chouse when to works and wine has dissapaered from my menus all thogether  even thought wine programs still work   so i want to wipe every thing from my hdd  so its clean  like new and then install kubuntu
<dwidmann_> You were right, we practically chased ubotu out :( poor ubotu
<neusonce> grrrrrrrrr
<neusonce> typing to fast
<dwidmann_> intelikey: thanks for the script, seems to work fine when piping, didn't seem to like reading from a file though ..... so "cat file | ./pastebin" it is eh?
<intelikey> ./pastebin filename    works for me...
<dwidmann_> it seems it worked for me too, however, the command didn't die & give me the url afterwards, but I see it in the pastebin. Odd.
<intelikey> yeah....    hmmm
<dwidmann_> Unless I ctrl+c'd it too soon, but I don't think I did.
<petitout> intelikey in that command line you gave me earlier what does basename'pwd' do or stand for?
<BetaTester> Hi all. Can somebody tell why this is not working for me: "oowriter -pt PrinterName FileName" I get an error
<BetaTester> According to the manual and google this should be working if you dont have ati drivers installed :(
<flaccid> what is the error
<BetaTester> flaccid WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<BetaTester> I read on google and it says some ati related problmes. However oowriter myfile opens correctly
<BetaTester> the problem is in -pt printername :(
<flaccid> !find oowriter
<flaccid> where is oowriter from
<BetaTester> ooffice
<BetaTester> it should be same as ooffice -writer -pt printer file
<neusonce>  can anybody tell me the advanatges  suse has over kubuntu
<flaccid> i think you might need to ask them
<flaccid> BetaTester: you read all these yet? http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=oowriter+WARNING+**:+Unknown+error+forking+main+binary+/+abnormal+early+exit&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> petitout not basename'pwd'    Q="$(basename `pwd`)"     if you run that in a konsole and then run   echo $Q    it will tell the name of the dir you are in.  it sets the variable Q to that name so the command that follows can use it.
<BetaTester> I will check it flaccid
<flaccid> isn't pwd suffice?
<intelikey> petitout i pulled Q out of my hat  could be anything   zippit_do_dah="$(basename `pwd`)"       but what ever var you set that way holds the last word of the pwd==present working dirrectory.
<flaccid> mydir=`pwd`
<intelikey> flaccid no.  don't want the path  just the dir name
<stdin> intelikey: Q=$(basename $PWD)
<flaccid> ah sorry
<petitout> cause it didn't work with the ''
<intelikey> stdin assumes PWD is set.   shell might not hage it set
<intelikey> have
<stdin> intelikey: bash will, and yes, I'm assuming he'll be using bash
<intelikey> petitout no  '' not equal ``
<intelikey> stdin yes i know.   :)
<flaccid> basename `pwd`
<intelikey> yep
<petitout> what i meant is i wrote the exact command line and followed the results and the make clean worked fine but i had an error after that
<intelikey> petitout do you still have the entire line i posted so these guys know what it was about ?
<flaccid> mypath=$(basename `pwd`)
<petitout> yup
<petitout>  petitout welcome.   and from now on   you should try to remember to finish your builds with    "make clean ;Q=$(basename `pwd`) ;cd .. ;tar -czf blahuninstaller.tgz $Q"
<intelikey> petitout and i could have "typo'd"   i think i still hold the title on that...
<petitout>  make clean removes the .h or .o files you made and the Q variable is set the the name of the dir you are in so you can use that info in the command to make an archive file of the source you just built    and name it blahuninstaller.tgz then you save blahuninstaller.tgz somewhere you can find it if you ever need to uninstall blah      (translate blah to flex in this case)
<intelikey>  the the == to the   one typo
<fkm> As far as my mouse is concerned. Is there any differencs between XFree86 and Xorg? I found a nice tutorial on how to set up the thumbbuttons of my Logitech MX500 (http://www.glaurung.demon.co.uk/info/linux.mx500.howto.html). But it's for XFree86 and I don't want to mess up my system.
<flaccid> yes there are big differences fkm. ubuntu uses xorg
<flaccid> fkm: i think the stanzas in that doc will work with xorg
<intelikey> petitout ok i was just a little sloppy there.  i should have quoted the dirname   other than that it works exactly as posted.
<fkm> flaccid: Ok, thank you. I'll give it a try then :)
<flaccid> fkm: yeah try that Input section in xorg.conf
<intelikey> should have said>>>   make clean ;Q="$(basename `pwd`)" ;cd .. ;tar -czf blahuninstaller.tgz "$Q"
<intelikey> incase of spaces in the name...
<martijn_nerd> hey guys
<petitout> okay i'll try that and follow the script see where itleads me
<intelikey> petitout at any rate you can run the command to archive the dir at any time (until you delete it...)    that's the thing i was telling you to do...
<martijn_nerd> think i found a bug in kubuntu, can one of you check (or enlighten me) maybe, before i go thru the bugreporting process.
<petitout> yah i'm just not very good with command lines yet
<martijn_nerd> the kde-cache dirs of my users are growing without limit in the /var/tmp dir
<petitout> getting there
<martijn_nerd> this is due to the http cache in there
<flaccid> im off
<intelikey>  make clean ;Q="$(basename `pwd`)" ;cd .. ;tar -czf $Q_uninstaller.tgz "$Q"
<intelikey> better name for the archive   ^
<petitout> thank you once again
<intelikey> petitout you do know that   that has to be ran in the   build dir.
<petitout> yup
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> did i mention i hate to compile things ???
<petitout> but my variable will give me taht path right?
<petitout> that
<intelikey> the var will be set to the name of the dir you are in when you run that string.
<stdin> intelikey: shouldn't $Q_uninstaller.tgz be ${Q}_uninstaller.tgz ?
<intelikey> if you ran that in a dir in your home called  testing_his_stupid_command   then it should make an archive of the testing_his_stupid_command dir will be added to    testing_his_stupid_command_uninstall.tgz   in your home dir
<intelikey> and no.   don't change leave the "$Q"  of the end.   it wont work.
<intelikey> change or leave
<intelikey> typo king at it again.   now you got me flustered.
<stdin> intelikey: ie: "Q=$(basename `pwd`); echo $Q_somename.tgz" = ".tgz"
<petitout> i<m trying all that right away
<intelikey> stdin yep _ to -  fix
<intelikey> see
<intelikey> takes all of us
<intelikey> see
* stdin sees 
<intelikey>  make clean ;Q="$(basename `pwd`)" ;cd .. ;tar -czf $Q-uninstaller.tgz "$Q"
* stdin sees the seas
<intelikey> there   fixed
<intelikey> duh.
<intelikey> i'll leave now before i break something
<Tabmows> when i change my desktop resolution in kde it always defaults back to 1024x768 when i log back in.. how can i save this?
<petitout> htanks for all the fish
<intelikey> what stdin pointed out,   is that the underscore can be used in variables thus $Q_uninstaller != $Q <plus> _uninstall    but    $Q-uninstaller == $Q <plus> -uninstaller    for anyone that missed it.
<yeniklasorr> stdin : they said "Thank you for contacting support. You may install it using a --prefix to a subdirectory in your root folder."
<yeniklasorr> I compiled and make "wget", but how to install :(
<stdin> yeniklasorr: did it have a configure script
<yeniklasorr> it have
<yeniklasorr> it has :D
<stdin> what options did you give it? did you put the --prefix in?
<intelikey> stdin no pun intended in this   but if one reads stdin (no plumbing) how do you "end the input" stop stdin ?
<yeniklasorr> stdin : I didn't I don't know what is prefix
<stdin> intelikey: normally the stream ends with a EndOfFile character
<jcdg> hi,
<jcdg> somebody speaks spanish??
<stdin> yeniklasorr: you need to choose it, a subdirectory, so do ./configure --prefix=/home/me/directory
<intelikey> not stream.  stdin
<stdin> jcdg: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey>  while read Q
<intelikey>     do echo "$Q"
<intelikey>  done
<jcdg> como hago eso??
<yeniklasorr> stdin : then "make --prefix=/home/me/directory" and "make install --prefix=/home/me/directory" ?
<jcdg> disculpen mmi ignorancia
<stdin> jcdg: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> i could use what a break command ot drop out of that loop if EOF is read
<stdin> yeniklasorr: no, only needed for ./configure
<yeniklasorr> ok trying
<intelikey> jcdg no hablas espanol     /join #kubuntu-es
<intelikey> jcdg or  /join #ubuntu-es      no ?
<stdin> intelikey: the application (bash or sh) reads the input stream, be it a file or whatever, then when the stream ends and EOF character is sent
<stdin> intelikey: stdin/out/err are all IO streams
<intelikey> while read Q ; do echo "$Q" ;done      <<<< drop that in a shell and tell me where the end of the stream is ?
<stdin> intelikey: in the shell Ctrl-D is EOF
<malqos> i have problem with my knetworkmanager - when i click  on the icon nothing happend:(i reinstal it,remove and instal one more time and still the same, what else can i do?
<stdin> malqos: right-click it?
<intelikey> ^c will kill it in a shell  but the same thing in a script and ^c  nor ^d affect it   it just keeps on reading and reading,   it's like that stupid pink bunny
<stdin> intelikey: what do you mean, when you run the command in a script ctrl-d doesn't work?
<intelikey> wait i'm still testing   i think it may.   i just got impatient
<stdin> works when I do it :)
<malqos> stdin: what?
<malqos> :)
<intelikey> don't forget we have different bashes
<yeniklasorr> stdin : thanks I did it, now how to use it? with "wget" or with  "/home/me/wget/bin/wget" or any other ?
<stdin> malqos: when you click the icon nothing happens, try right-clicking it
<stdin> intelikey: works in sh too
<stdin> yeniklasorr: depends on your $PATH
<stdin> yeniklasorr: if /home/you/wget/bin is before the place the system wget is installed you can just do "wget"
<yeniklasorr> stdin : no I created it
<malqos> stdin: ok. i clikc rigth and i see small menu:add item to desktop, add item to main panel,edit item, put into run dialog
<intelikey> stdin yeah it's working   just got in too big of a hurry the first try.
<stdin> yeniklasorr: you can can change your $PATH then
<stdin> yeniklasorr: you mean it's not starting?
<intelikey> when i kill things i like them to die right now.    not kick jerk and bleed for half a day...
<yeniklasorr> stdin : I'm working with "wget/bin/wget http://...." it is working
<yeniklasorr> stdin : if I close ssh, downloading will resume or kill ?
<dissection> Anyone know what the url to the webgui interface of ktorrent is?
<stdin> yeniklasorr: will probably be killed
<yeniklasorr> stdin : anyway to not be kill
<stdin> yeniklasorr: wget -b
<yeniklasorr> ok thank you
<stdin> dissection: by default http://localhost:8080/
<yeniklasorr> stdin : Continuing in background, pid 598  worked thanks
<dissection> stdin: Okay, that worked. Thanks. I had changed it to port 80 and http://localhost/ wasn't working
<stdin> dissection: you need to be root to open a port lower than 1024
<hangthedj> anybody used basketnotes yet?
<Lynoure> hangthedj: ask away
<Lynoure> hangthedj: it's not _that_ new :)
<dissection> Okay
<hangthedj> i guess not.
<Lynoure> hangthedj: I'm trying to get into the developement of it, but have been distracted by various things
<hangthedj> i just upgraded to gutsy from feisty, and kontact wouldn't stop crashing.  so i installed the svn of basket notes, and it stopped crashing.  anyway, i love basketnotes.
<hangthedj> great program.
<Lynoure> hard to tell what was the cause of the crashing... maybe some library missing, or something
<hangthedj> i don't know, all i know is when i loaded basket notes externally it didn't crash.  and when i loaded kontact and then killed basket notes then clicked on it, it crashed.  now it doesn.t
<stdin> hangthedj: It's a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/133857  gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<hangthedj> stdin: well i fixed it with svn :)
<hangthedj> well i mean i didn't fix it.
<hangthedj> but it works now.
<stdin> hangthedj: report that on the bug page
<intelikey> well it's setteled,  i'm calling this a hardware problem.      i refuse to blame linux for this sound issue.
<intelikey> and is athlon k6 or k7  ?
<intelikey> ok it's 7 & 8   my bad.
<intelikey> then why does it say cpm family 6 ?
<stdin> k8 seems to be the amd64 cpu
<intelikey> yes k8 is 64bit
<intelikey> maybe athlon is like pentium ???
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<slougi> k7 is the athlon [xp]  core, k8 is the athlon64 core
<fkm> Heh
<slougi> family 6 means just that it is basically a i686 chip
<fkm> That tutorial was somewhat overkill :)
<stdin> intelikey: bah, why can't you just get -generic :p
<intelikey> stdin heh.
<intelikey> stdin this box is new to me.  i'm just learning what and why about it..
<stdin> intelikey: lshw is good for that
<intelikey> doesn't tell what cpu family,   i'm still wondering about that
<fkm> The only thing I needed to change was the Protocol (ImPS/2 -> ExplorerPS/2), comment out the 3 button emulation (Emulate3Buttons) in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and uncomment the IMWHEEL_PARAMS in /etc/X11/imwheel/statup.conf and change the numbers to "4 5 8 9".
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39119
<fkm> And now my MX500 works fine with my Kubuntu :D
<fkm> Now let's see if this works in games too :)
<ubuntu_> hello i keep getin error by loging in on kde 7.04
<ubuntu_> There was an error setting up interprocess communication for KDE. The message returned by the system connection was:
<ubuntu_> could not read network connection list.
<ubuntu_> /home/
<ubuntu_> stdin: cq u help me?
<ubuntu_> can
<intelikey> what's the range on wifi in unconjested conditions ?
<hrz> hi
<intelikey> hrz
<ubuntu_> hello i keep getin error by loging in on kde 7.04 whit the dcopserver
<SlimeyPete> how does one tell KDE not to launch Amarok on login? It's driving me nuts.
<ubuntu_> SlimeyPete: i dont koz how.but zhen somethings bother me i close everything n logout n back in
<SlimeyPete> well, that won't fix anything - my problem is that Amarok runs ever time I log in :)
<Tabmows> anyone know how to make sure my kde/kubuntu saves the desktop size when I change it? i try and change it to 1280x800 and it changes back to 1024x768 when i logout or reboot?
<ubuntu_> stdin: uthere?
<sini|work> SlimeyPete: Maybe that behavior is set in the amarok options, dunno if ther is sch an option. Or you have amarok in your Autostart.
<ubuntu_> sini|work: is stbin there?
<runlevelten> SlimeyPete: Either you have persistent sessions enabled, or you have amarok in autostart
<SlimeyPete> it's not in the Autostart folder
<kaminix> How do I partition an USB memory stick so that I'll be able to use it in Windows (ways to partition it in Windows XP's also OK)
<SlimeyPete> and there's no option in the preferences.
<runlevelten> then either 1)ensure you shut it properly before shutting your computer down, or 2) switch off persisten sessions
<SlimeyPete> it's been starting automatically ever since I installed Kubuntu.
<SlimeyPete> runlevelten: I always do 1)
<SlimeyPete> in fact I shut it down as soonas it starts
<SlimeyPete> I don't use Amarok.
<runlevelten> SlimeyPete: are you sure? closing the amarok window only docks it, mind..
<SlimeyPete> I'm sure. I can't just "close the window" as I don't use a window decorator. I quit it properly, so that it is no longer on the panel.
<ubuntu_> runlevelten: i got prob ith loging in i; on cd live my prob is:could not read network connection list.
<runlevelten> then switch off persistent sessions, at least for one logout-login. like so:
<runlevelten> alt+F2   type kcontrol and press enter  kde components  session manager  set "On Login" to "Start with an empty session"
<runlevelten> ubuntu_: You sure you're running kubuntu, not ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> runlevelten: feisty 7.04
<SlimeyPete> runlevelten: ok, cheers, I'll try that.
<runlevelten> SlimeyPete: good stuff :)
<runlevelten> ubuntu_: Are you aware of whether you're running gnome or KDE?
<runlevelten> ubuntu_: Is everything mostly brown?
<ubuntu_> runlevelten:kde i havent install gnome.i start giving me that prob when i config my livebox to get internet
<ubuntu_> runlevelten: lol im not that stupid
<ubuntu_> runlevelten: everything blue
<runlevelten> Why would it be stupid if you didn't know? :)
<runlevelten> if it's a boggle with the gui network tools, I can't honestly say I ever use them :(
<ubuntu_> i keep teling u its kde feisty 7.04 im running
<runlevelten> ubuntu_: Yeah, I gathered that...
* runlevelten is consulting the megabrain for you.
<ubuntu_> runlevelten: i went in network profile n i deleted the name that was there
<ubuntu_> runlevelten: hien megabrain?
<ubuntu_> stdin:
<ubuntu_> runlevelten: i; goin to reinstall kde this suck.i; havin taughts on chagin to ubuntu
<ubuntu_> or fedora
<runlevelten> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26208.html        http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26208
<runlevelten> ubuntu_: Well that's your choice.
<josiah> !multiverse
<josiah> !repositories
<josiah> !repositorie
<josiah> hmm
<josiah> anybody know where to get info on setting up repositories?
<runlevelten> !repos
<LoneShadow> how to enable software sound mixing ?
<LoneShadow> !mixing
<josiah> !repos
<runlevelten> ooh, the bot's had it.
<josiah> ?
<runlevelten> Hang on guys.
<LoneShadow> bot went to bed ? :D
<NickPresta> Goodnight all.
<runlevelten> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.positories and http://www.ubuntu.cocomponents - See also !EasySource
<LoneShadow> !mixing
<linopil> !op
<LoneShadow> bot is still down ?
<runlevelten> a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<linopil> apparently
<LoneShadow> so what is runlevelten displaying ?
<linopil> bot come back home
* runlevelten isn't ubotu
<runlevelten> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<josiah> !easysource
<runlevelten> a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nlce-o-matic
<josiah> there isnt a difference between kubuntu and ubuntu repositories?
<runlevelten> a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<runlevelten> josiah: No
<SlimeyPete> josiah: nope. Same repos.
<SlimeyPete> Same OS, different default environment.
<josiah> ty
<josiah> is there a good site to follow for setting up kubuntu for all software repos, settings, codecs etc etc? I just came from suse and dont know anything about ubuntu/kubuntu
<spiroo> hello everyone
<pupeno> josiah: many of the most important resources are already on /etc/apt/sources.list, they are just commented out.
<pupeno> for the rest:
<pupeno> !mp3
<spiroo> is there any dist to mount from an USB
<josiah> !mp3
<pupeno> it's not working...
<trekdanne> !codecs
<spiroo> please, I wanna install linux in school, lol :D
<trekdanne> what's happend to ubotu??
<pupeno> spiroo: your question is not clear.
<spiroo> the bot is turned off maybe for the moment
<spiroo> I wanna install linux from an USB
<pupeno> spiroo: the boot is working on #ubuntu.
<spiroo> with USB?
<spiroo> does it boot automatically, or do I have to  change in BIOS?
<OuZo> how many logical partitions is the max? thanks
<spiroo> 4
<spiroo> it is not OS dependent
<spiroo> but you could install an extended partition with partitions inside
<pupeno> I meant the bot.
<pupeno> I don't know about usb, but I'll do a search first.
<josiah> i just used the bot in the ubuntu channel :) seems to work fine
<spiroo> okay thanks pupeno. My permissions in school is quite annoying :D I wanna use linux :D
<josiah> ok i see firefox and thunderbird in adept manager as installed but they are not located in the Kde -> Internet menue
<_Shade_> .join #ubuntu
<_Shade_> shit sorry :)
<OuZo> how many extended partitions can i make?
<stdin> OuZo: as many as you want
<OuZo> thanks stdin
<josiah> ok... can someone assist me with installing nvidia drivers?
<Tomi-idle> !nvidia
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<der_fox> hi leutz
<joseph1110216> how do i check if ubuntu is using my video card?
<richi_> Hi everybody.
<Gargantua> Hi
<Gargantua> my resolution is really low, and I can't change it from the controls. any help?
<richips> Gargantua, can't you change it from the "configure desktop" option?
<gargantua_> hi
<SteamMachine> Hi
<Gargantua> is it possible to create a root password on kubuntu?
<Gargantua> I want to have su access.
<runlevelten> sudo passwd root methinks
<stdin> sudo -i is easier
* Gargantua loves su
<Gargantua> runlevelten: I found my answer on google, but thank you very much.
<Gargantua> could someone help me with my resolution problem please?
<SteamMachine> I'd really like to add emoticons into kopete... how do I do this?
<runlevelten> good stuff.
<stdin> Gargantua: thought about "sudo su" ?
<runlevelten> Now that's just perverse.
* runlevelten does sudo -c su
<runlevelten> *su -c sudo even
<Gargantua> sudo password root did the trick.
<Gargantua> could it be an xorg configuration problem?
<runlevelten> SteamMachine: you can download them from online
<runlevelten> in the config dialog where you set emoticons, click get new stuff.
* runlevelten hugs ghns
<SteamMachine> runlevelten: but supposing I just wanted to add one or two new emoticons?
<runlevelten> spose you could edit an existing theme :)
<Gargantua> damn
<SteamMachine> hm.
<Gargantua> apt > yum
<runlevelten> so you could copy /usr/share/emoticons/Default to a new folder
<runlevelten> then drop in your new ones.
<runlevelten> renaming them so they replace whatever ones you...wanted to replace.
<runlevelten> SteamMachine: yeah, that works fine. Appears as a new emoticon theme (foldername) in kopete's list
<Assid> hrmm kopete should have supported the same way msn does.. to add new emoticons
<liu> qq can't be used in kopete, it is so disapponinted
<runlevelten> there's probably a plugin for what you're talking about :)
* runlevelten is happy with how it is, tbh.
<liu> you don't know qq?
<Assid> hrmm will check it
<runlevelten> what's qq?
<Assid> downloading at 10-15K/sec isnt fun
<Assid> qq? qmail-queue ?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<liu> qq ,a software like msn
<liu> qq is very popular in china
<runlevelten> hi Tm_T... how'd the surgery go?
* runlevelten sends ubotu some grapes.
<Assid> eva ?
<seanpcrowe|> silly question here... how do i reboot kubuntu??? (every time i do, the previous session is still there)
<runlevelten> I've never heard of it liu - let me just find out about it :)
<runlevelten> ( seanpcrowe|: alt+F2  kcontrol  kde components  session manager  change on login to start with an empty session )
<seanpcrowe|> runlevelten, you are a gentleman sir... thx =)
<runlevelten> np at all seanpcrowe| :)
<Assid> runlevelten: check out eva
<runlevelten> liu: still reading about qq, but for reference, the machine next to me has gaim installed and lets you add a qq acct.
<runlevelten> *pidgin
<Assid> pidgin?
<valentin13> bonjour a tous
<runlevelten> Hello valentin13
<BrightEyes`> hello.anyone to help me make my microphone work?
<runlevelten> liu: there's certainly some qq stuff in the kopete repos.
<valentin13> it is   english here
<dejv> anyone who know something about motherboard-compatibility and kubuntu?
<runlevelten> valentin13: indeed :)
<runlevelten> BrightEyes`: it's likely you need to adjust settings in kmix#
<runlevelten> alt+F2  kmix
<BrightEyes`> runlevelten: yes.after?
<BrightEyes`> runlevelten: in input i press the radio button for the microphone and it gets red.
<valentin13> run  do you know if  yahoo messenger can to open on unix
<valentin13> or it is just for window
<Tomi-idle> valentin13: if you're one kubuntu you can use Kopete to use Yahoo
<runlevelten> valentin13: firstly, there is a yahoo messenger for unix, and it's really really terrible
<runlevelten> valentin13: fortunately...
<runlevelten> valentin13: you can use kopete or pidgin to chat on yahoo.
<valentin13> because i have some friend on yahoo messenger  so i wish  to get  messenger
<valentin13> i am new on  kubuntu unix
<runlevelten> Well kopete is fairly easy to use :)
<valentin13> it is a little hard
<Assid> runlevelten: pidgin good?
<runlevelten> Do you have it open?
<Gargantua> oh man, my resolution still wont go high enough.
<runlevelten> Assid: Pidgin's great, yeah. Kopete has the edge at the moment, but I alternate between them over the years for feature support.
<valentin13> i  have to find with  adept
<runlevelten> valentin13: it may be installed by default.
<runlevelten> ( Assid - pidgin is the new name for gaim btw )
<Assid> ohhhhhhhhhh
<Assid> hrmm okay then
<Assid> pidgin looks too widgetty on kubuntu
<Tomi-idle> better use kopete under kde ;)
<runlevelten> as I said, kopete has the edge atm tbh.
<valentin13> ty run for  kopete
<runlevelten> and integrates better.
<runlevelten> np valentin13 - one proviso though
<runlevelten> if you wish to use webcam and voice, there is an ugly ( but more featureful ) software that can do those.
<liu> the online people using qq is 30 million
<runlevelten> It's called "gyachi! improved"
<BrightEyes`> runlevelten: im now trying to record with audacity and nothing
<runlevelten> liu: I bet it's more than that if it's popular in China :D
<liu> I say it is the online number
<seanpcrowe|> Gargantua, whats wrong?
<liu> it has 0
<Gargantua> seanpcrowe|: well I commented out all the resolutions from my xorg config,
<liu> it has 0.2 billion user in china
<runlevelten> Gosh, wow.
<seanpcrowe|> u cant get 1280x800 Gargantua ????
<Gargantua> and now my resolution still wont go as high as I want it.
<seanpcrowe|> how high do you want it?
<JD> 3590ft
<JD> jajaj
<seanpcrowe|> lulz
<Gargantua> I am currently on 1280x800
<seanpcrowe|> over 9000 =)
<Assid> nice
<Gargantua> it sucks because it's all squeezed.
<Assid> i just bought a geforce 6600GT for 40$
<JD> 39652km
<Assid> 2nd hand
<Assid> worth it ?
<runlevelten> Assid: Good move.
<runlevelten> imo anyway
<liu> qq has 90% users,and msn has 9% user in china
<Assid> actually 45 if oyu convert
<seanpcrowe|> well i had a problem where i couldn't get 1280x800 Gargantua on intel GMA945... i installed 915resulution and this fixed it...
<Assid> runlevelten: didnt make sense upgrading my hardware atm .. i got a p4 3ghz.. 1.5GB ram
<Gargantua> how?
<JD> qq is a car here where i live, ajaj
<runlevelten> that's like 10 quid or something, heh :)
<runlevelten> Lucky git.
<Assid> so i can wait for the penryns to come out
<liu> yes ,qq is also a car made in china
<liu> www.qq.com
<liu> you can go
<Chippy> hey, I'm wanting to install the new flash beta, can anyone offer me any advice?
<Assid> at that time.. id prolly pick up the 8600GTS with E5420 (2.6ghz quad)
<seanpcrowe|> K menu >>> system >>>> adept manager >>>> 915 resulution... <----- try that Gargantua, also what GFX chip do u have and can your moniter handle higher res's ?
<Assid> i wonder if it will make much of a difference to me ;)
<runlevelten> liu, did you gather what I was saying about qq support being (apparently) worked on ?
<JD> it is from cheely??
<Gargantua> seanpcrowe|: Radeon 9250.
<Gargantua> I've ran much higher res's on Windows.
<liu> qq can work in linux through eva?
<liu> but eva isn't very good
<runlevelten> or through pidgin
<liu> yes
<seanpcrowe|> 915resulution is NOT gonna be your answer then... sorry dude cant help... :s
<runlevelten> and there are recent commits to do with qq support in kopete's repos.
<Assid> i wouldnt mind a nice ati card.. problem is.. ati support on linux isnt too good
<JD> and advise?? buy an Nvidia
<runlevelten> Chippy: never shelter under a tree in a thunderstorm
<roberto_> im in truble anyone here?
<runlevelten> Oh, and also don't judge a book by its cover :D
<Chippy> runlevelten: heh
<liu> in china ,everyone who surf the Internet must be the user of qq
<Assid> runlevelten:  never shelter under a mushroom in a storm !
<Gargantua> seanpcrowe|: ok I installed the res, should I restart?
<Assid> although if you do manage to.. your probably a smurf
<runlevelten> liu: It appears to be noticed in KDE :)
<Assid> be noticed in kde ?
<roberto_> how to modify the permission on a folder?
<Assid> roberto_: right click.. properties
<runlevelten> Chippy: my advice is make sure you report any webcam bugs you find
<seanpcrowe|> <seanpcrowe|> 915resulution is NOT gonna be your answer then... sorry dude cant help... : <----- did u not see that Gargantua ???
<JD> why they should use QQ??
<Assid> roberto_:  or if your using cli .. chmod and chown depending what you wanna do
<Chippy> does anyone know how to uninstall my old flash version?
<Chippy> I have a deb to install for the new one
<seanpcrowe|> that will only work with intel chips Gargantua... you should uninstall it to be on the safe side...
<runlevelten> Although didn't they palm that off on v4l now?
<Gargantua> uh oh!
<roberto_> cmod !
<seanpcrowe|> lol Gargantua, just uninstall it...
<Gargantua> I am lol
<Gargantua> that's it
<Gargantua> I am installing debian instead.
<seanpcrowe|> did u search the ubuntu forums?
<Assid> Gargantua: for desktop?
<Gargantua> kubuntu sucks, I am always having problems with ubuntu and res.
<seanpcrowe|> yeah me too, but i got them sorted
<Gargantua> Assid: more like for everything.
<Assid> Gargantua: i used to have similar issues.. i run debian on my servers.. and kubuntu on my desktop
<runlevelten> If you can't fix it in ubuntu, you'll be stuffed on debian.
<Assid> Gargantua: very simple to fix actually most forums have alot of tips
<runlevelten> Gargantua: what's your actual boggle?
<Gargantua> Deboan = fixed by default = me happy
<Assid> runlevelten: thats why servers run debian.. no need for X
<Gargantua> debian*
<Assid> Gargantua: not really.. it works on similar packages
<Assid> etch uses older packages.. its a greater chance your hardware wont be pushed and you are using basic configurations
<Gargantua> I know, for some reason, ubuntu's resolution is very low by default.
<Gargantua> I think it's because they use different drivers or something.
<runlevelten> what, it's not picking up the right modelines for you?
<Assid> Gargantua: go to xorg.conf ... and modfy it
<Gargantua> Assid: I did, only made things worse.
<valentin13> ty run
<Gargantua> to be honest, the only OS to get my resolution right was Windows.
<valentin13> i have  yahoo now
<seanpcrowe|> Gargantua. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182537 <----- there you go
<runlevelten> no problem, valentin13 :)
<Assid> Gargantua:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<valentin13> unix is   weird
<Assid> reset it to default first
<valentin13> different of window
<Assid> !resolution
<Assid> !res
<roberto_> help !
<Assid> hrmm im sure the bot had something on it
<runlevelten> more likely o be that it's not picking your monitor up right, to be honest.
<roberto_> how to modify the cmod?
<Assid> alrite.. i better run before those guys go away
<runlevelten> I'd look documentation/people using that monitor.
<Assid> runlevelten: well.. it depends actually on ddi or something..
<Gargantua> ok brb
<Assid> runlevelten:  first time i put the 6600 card in.. it showed the modelines.. and then next time i removed xorg.conf and replaced the card with another card.. and then again put the card back.. there are no modelines mentioned in xorg.conf
<runlevelten> Also, if you have any liveCDs that get it all right (ie KNOPPIX), save the modelines and monitor device section  and put it in your own.from their xorg.conf
<Assid> yeah.. but sometimes you dont need the modelines.. you just set the horizontal and vertical.. and you should be fine
* runlevelten <runlevelten> ...monitor device section... 's
<runlevelten> You can usually find the documentation for the monitor and it'll have the hsync and vref specs there.
* runlevelten remembers that some monitor called an LM1564 tends to not get picked up properly, after having a bunch of machines drop to console on a rollout.
<fkm> Does somebody know what draws my windows, when I have an 'empty' X session? I open the session from KDM with: X :0 -ac
<runlevelten> Unmanaged X?
<fkm> It's for a wine-session. I hope this will improve the performance for Steam games
<fkm> Actually it all works fine. But when I open a firefox (with a button provided in steam) - well there's no window decoration, but that's alright - the window looks kinda weird. Like an old GTK window
<fkm> May this actually be wine drawing the (interior) of the firefox window?
<fkm> Or rather some backup window manager, as the main one isn't loaded?
<RivaeAerya> join #compiz-fusion
<RivaeAerya> oops
<RivaeAerya> had to put a slash in front of that
<valentin13> who know gentoo
<fkm> Or let's forget about this question. It's not that important as long as it works :)
<slougi> fkm: wine's own browser uses the gecko engine, maybe it's that?
<slougi> valentin13: #gentoo
<valentin13> unix gentoo
<runlevelten> wine is not drawing the widgets in your linux apps.
<fkm> Maybe. The contextmenus were not the ones from Firefox
<seanpcrowe|> hey, does anyone know of the name of a file shredder in kubuntu??? (i had a couple in vista)
<runlevelten> use the one that comes with kgpg seanpcrowe|
<fkm> Hmmm... Well. Then I guess it's not wine as it really was a firefox. (with the "Restore Session" button at the beginning as I didn't close it at the last session)
<runlevelten> there's no way it would be wine unless you installed firefox in wine
<seanpcrowe|> ok runlevelten... thanks =)
<runlevelten> seanpcrowe|: np
<slougi> runlevelten: yes there is, if an app asks for the mshtml widget it will prompt you for permission to download the gecko widget
<fkm> So it must be something else. Maybe Qt without the styles
<slougi> runlevelten: in any case wine itself implements all the default windows controls
<runlevelten> slougi: Just no, frankly.
<slougi> ?
<runlevelten> mshtml is one thing. The GUI widgets in Firefox are another.
<slougi> runlevelten: heh, if steam uses mshtml, wine will download the windows version of gecko and use that as a replacement
<fkm> I got this wine gecko replacement thing installed
<valentin13> i am lost
<magnus__> salve
<runlevelten> slougi: indeed. That's got nothing to do with drawing the widgets in native firefox. Nothing whatsoever.
<fkm> But I don't think it's that. Because I don't think it supports tabs and doesn't ask me what to do with the tabs from the last session ;)
<fkm> Well. Maybe I'll find out later on what's beeing loaded :)
<slougi> runlevelten: right, and i never claimed anything to that effect
<runlevelten> So what on earth are you talking about then?
* runlevelten boggles :)
<slougi> if there is a button inside steam to open firefox, it will not open the native firefox, now will it?
<fkm> I got another question there :) Is it possible to do a logout (back to KDM) without the logout-button? Is there a command or key-bind/shortcut?
<JCDG> hi, does anyone know how to use ntfs-3g??
<slougi> fkm: you can probably use dcop, not sure which interface though
<runlevelten> <runlevelten> there's no way it would be wine unless you installed firefox in wine  <slougi> runlevelten: yes there is
<fkm> slougi: It's not a Firefox button. It's the "News" button which opens the URI in your default bowser (at least it normally does :))
<fkm> Ok, thanks :)
<JCDG> so, whta do i do after i install it??
<runlevelten> Yes, that would entail *installing firefox in wine*
<slougi> runlevelten: misread that ;)
<runlevelten> ;)
<runlevelten> slougi: easily done.
* runlevelten passes you coffee.
<slougi> in any case my point was that any websites opened from an app run using wine will open up using either the mshtml gecko component or another native browser
* slougi thanks runlevelten 
<JCDG> how do i use ntfs-3g?
<fkm> Ok, I will check that and then tell you what really opened :)
<fkm> But now I have to go to the city. I think I'll be back in about an hour or so
<fkm> Cu then, and thank you again, slougi and runlevelten  :)
<runlevelten> have fun.
<runlevelten> Oh, and fkm?
<valentin13> brb my dinner
<fkm> Yes?
<runlevelten> let me know how that works out please ;)
<fkm> I will :)
<runlevelten> source engine, yeah?
<fkm> Not really. I'm still at cstrike with the half-life1 (/q2) engine
<runlevelten> ah ok :)
<fkm> Didn't get the source-engine to work. But maybe with the new and pure wine session my computer will be up to the challenge ;)
<deadmoon> hi
<fkm> Or I for that matter ;)
<runlevelten> cool.
<fkm> Ok, saved your nicks in a KNote so I don't loos'em :)
<fkm> cu later :)
<deadmoon> was wondering if you could digg http://digg.com/design/Funniest_Restaurant_Signs_and_Menus_sometimes_people_need_to_proof_read if you think its worth digging! :P (sorry for spammy like message! only digg if you like it
<seanpcrowe|> anyone know if there is a chatroom here for help with media codecs and media player etc... ???
<seanpcrowe|> *media players
<runlevelten> later dude
<runlevelten> deadmoon: What'd you spam the channel for man?
<runlevelten> :(
<runlevelten> !codecs
<deadmoon> well wasn't so much spam
<tomas_> hello all
<tomas_> pls help
<JCDG> tell me tomas
<tomas_> where to download Kubuntu feisty live cd?
<runlevelten> deadmoon: it was ENTIRELY spam :(
<tomas_> i see just desktop and alt
<runlevelten> http://kubuntu.com/download.php
<tomas_> ya there is the desktop and alt no live
<JCDG> look,, the live cd it's an iso image of the download
<JCDG> you can get it, by shipit in ubuntu.com or you can make record that iso image on a cd
<runlevelten> tomas_: read the page a bit more carefully :)
<runlevelten> seanpcrowe|: what's the problem?
<JCDG> yeah, we need to read a little bit more before coming here,
<tomas_> still cant see it
<runlevelten> seanpcrowe|: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.tedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.c-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.reeFormats
<knowledge25> hello: can somebody help me with my sudo?
<runlevelten> Damn, those links truncated. Hang on
<stdin> tomas_: the desktop cd IS the live cd
<tomas_> no because i need the live to install linux mce
<_Shade_> every time i am going to use sudo command i get this sudo: unable to lookup Linux via gethostbyname()
<tomas_> and the desktop is no good fo that
<runlevelten> seanpcrowe|: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Shade_> how can i fix it?
<runlevelten> tomas_: The Desktop Is The Live C D :P
<JCDG> yeah, the desktop is the live cd
<tomas_> ive tried it but the linux mce installet think somrhin else
<knowledge25> hello: can somebody help me with my sudo?
<stdin> tomas_: http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Download_Instructions
<seanpcrowe|> runlevelten, awesome dude... thx for those links... =)
<seanpcrowe|> i watch a lot of 720p & 1080p stuff usually in .mkv and its a nightmare getting them to work in leeniux =)
<runlevelten> np seanpcrowe|, I just pasted them from the bot factoids, because the bot is unwell right now
<tomas_> i know needed is live and the link points to desktop
<stdin> tomas_: the desktop cd IS the live cd <<
<runlevelten> tomas_: You REALLY need to slow down, have a cup of tea and read it carefully.
<runlevelten> I know it's exciting and stuff, but it's in front of you :)
<runlevelten> ( add coffee to taste :) )
<JCDG> and a lot of vanilla tea
<knowledge25> my sudo won't.work can somebody help me?
<stdin> tomas_: from the instructions: "The CD installer comes on 2 CDs and requires you to first install Kubuntu 7.04 using Kubuntu's Live CD, and then to install LinuxMCE on top." do you use the 7.04 desktop CD
<tomas_> yes have kubuntu installed
<tomas_> but from the desktop cd
<JCDG> who has kubuntu installed?
<tomas_> meee
<tomas_> on top i want mce
<JCDG> ok, well, you don't need another live cd to instal mce
<tomas_> the linux MCE is asking for it
<stdin> tomas_: read http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Installation_Guide
<tomas_> first asks for the 2MCE isos the the K live
<tomas_> ive read the guide
<JCDG> read the article
<tomas_> in the article it asks for the LIVE CD
<runlevelten> tomas_: Sounds like you have an issue with linuxmce then.
<runlevelten> Or you're using a wrong/broken disk.
<tomas_> i gave him the iso image
<tomas_> of Kubuntu desktop
<stdin> tomas_: we have told you several times, the Desktop CD is the Live CD
<tomas_> i understand that
<stdin> they are one and the same, if the installer isn't working, then it's a MCE problem
<tomas_> but the limux mce does not
<dthacker> knowledge25: what is your sudo question?
<runlevelten> tomas_: the problem is that you have an mce problem.
<runlevelten> I do not know about linux-mce. I am a kubuntu user.
* runlevelten notices that sounds odd
<tomas_> ok then has anybody have my mce problem
<Lynoure> tomas_: there might be #linuxmce
(runlevelten/#kubuntu) http://forum.linuxmce.com/
<knowledge25> The package lg3d-java3d needs to be reinstalled can somebody help me?
<tomas_> ok thx anyway
<runlevelten> http://forum.linuxmce.com/
<runlevelten> tomas_: http://forum.linuxmce.com/
<runlevelten> there don't seem to be any mce related chans
<runlevelten> on freenode anyway
<slougi> knowledge25: apt-get install --reinstall lg3d-java3d should work
<runlevelten> that forum is the place to seek support.
<knowledge25> that don't work it say 13 Permission denied Could not open lock file
<runlevelten> sudo apt-get
<runlevelten> et cetera :)
<SlimeyPete> knowledge25: type "sudo apt-get install" instead of just "apt-get install"
<tomas_> who has Winfast 2000 XP Expoert on Kubuntu working?
<tomas_> or knows how to make it run
<malqos> where i can find downlaed files form amule?i change the catalog to /home/malqos/desktop but i dont see anything on desktop
<malqos> :(
<tomas_> kubuntu and Winfast XP Expert sameone???
<JD> how do i registre here??
<knowledge25> nothing still not working
<knowledge25> my sudo won't work at all,somebody help me
<Dragnslcr> JCDG- /msg nickserv help
<JCDG> is there any girl??
<JCDG> jajaaj
<knowledge25> what is that mean The package lg3d-java3d needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ubuntu__> hianyone can help me out
<Kriips> probably, but i doubt it would be me
<nosrednaekim> whats the problem?
<nosrednaekim> knowledge25: means that you lost a repository that you had when you installed it
<ubuntu__> I wanna know what is use of a space on the left in the avant window navigator
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: hmm i don't use avant... sorry.
<ubuntu__> thank U
<ubuntu__> all the same
<syka> ok
<ubuntu__> Kriips: do U know it?tell me,PLZ
<Kriips> no, sry :(
<DexterF> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey
<ubuntu__> oh!my,maybe i come to a wrong place,i should go to the chennel ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: there are more people there, so maybe
<ubuntu__> thx!my english was too poor
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: it wasn't bad :)
<DexterF> so - the TOR package is really outdated. what's canoniclas policy here? will there be a newer version or do I have to compile it myself?
<miles> uh
<miles> hi?
<nosrednaekim> hi!
<SlimeyPete> good afternoon.
<nosrednaekim> good morning...!
<runlevelten> You can search for a package (say in places like backports) compile it, request it or make a newer package yourself
<maarten_> #kubuntu-nl
<maarten_> nick moerten
<maarten_> nick #Moerten
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Moerten> thank you too mate:S
<runlevelten> hi nosrednaekim
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<nosrednaekim> howdy!
<BluesKaj> feels like rain is on the way here ...there goes my outdoor project for today
<BluesKaj> got a couple fence posts that need attention
<runlevelten> rain is here atm. It's _fou_ outside.
<runlevelten> _foul_ even.
<martijn__nerd> hey
<martijn__nerd> i am using a vpn connection from network-manager
<martijn__nerd> but to get it to work properly, i have to set ifconfig tun0 mut 1200
<martijn__nerd> mtu sorry
<martijn__nerd> is there a way to change the default setting of the mtu?
<Azzco> Where can I most likely get some help with installing a controller?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: rained here for 4 days straight.
<Stimulus_solutio> hello, i need to configure / create a windows vnc server in kubuntu, anyone know how?
<Moerten> hi
<Stimulus_solutio> hello
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, drought conditions here , no real rain for almost 4 weeks, just a few showers now and then
<Moerten> im looking forr someone wko can help me with a little problem
<Stimulus_solutio> its best to get to the point, people expect questions in here
<BluesKaj> Moerten, just ask your question
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: thats how it was here... and the  BANG.. was going to go camping this week too :(
<Moerten> nake:P
<Moerten> nice
<Moerten> haha
<BluesKaj> bummer , nosrednaekim
<Stimulus_solutio> Vnc server configuration in linux for windows, know how?
<runlevelten> create a windows vnc server in linux?
<fkm> runlevelten, slougi: If I click on "News" in Steam in my normal X session it opens the normal Firefox (/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin). What is strange though is that in the tree view of "KDE System Guard" it's 'below' steam.exe: init > kdeinit > steam.exe > firefox-bin
<fkm> I'll check what happens with my WINE X session in... let's say 30min
<runlevelten> Stimulus_solutio: the question isn't very clear. Could you elaborate?
<runlevelten> fkm: interesting
<Moerten> i want to connect a second flatscreen on my laptop, my vga card is known in ubuntu. So whats my problem. if 1 want to create an second desktop (not a clone) and i apply, ubuntu told me to restart the x server. If i do that me pc wont get back. it stops. and rebooting doesnt make any sence,
<Stimulus_solutio> runlevelten, yep, Im looking to do remote administration for windows users from linux using vnc, its easy. BUt i want to configure a windows executable server with my own password that I can email to someone who does not know how to configure a server.
<nosrednaekim> fkm: probably becuase it was spanwed by and inherited by  steam
<Moerten> if i reboot i gat a black srcreen with a cursor and thats all
<Moerten> if that happens i need to reinstall ubuntu
<fkm> I guess so. But I'm no expert. So I thought if this was the case, Firefox should close when I close Steam. But that ain't the case here.
<nosrednaekim> fkm: hmm thats odd.
<fkm> When I close Steam the firefox-bin is moved to init. And not init>kdeinit where i find it if I open it normally from the startmenu
<nosrednaekim> Steam probably does that
<fkm> Let me see where wine is in the tree :)
<Moerten> stimulus solution. Im not yet registerd.. sorrie
<runlevelten> fkm: if that were the case it would be wineserver, not steam, anyway :)
<Moerten> join kubuntu-nl
<fkm> Werid. But what do I know :D steam.exe is in init>kdeinit too. But steamserver (which starts at the begining and then disappears when steam.exe appears :)) is in init
<knowledge25>  what is that mean The package lg3d-java3d needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<fkm> Ok :)
<runlevelten> the VNC thing - there are several windows packages you can mail people pre-configured
<runlevelten> you need to google for that - ps, remember unix2dos if you edit text files in n?x
<seanpcrowe|> hey all =)
<seanpcrowe|> does anyone know if i can add a menu option to my wastebin to shred or overwrite etc files when emptying the wastebin???
<seanpcrowe|> is this even possable?
<runlevelten> probably, although I dunno where the menu for that icon is.
<runlevelten> let me look.
<Stimulus_solutio> runlevelten, ok cheers
<seanpcrowe|> runlevelten, lulz, who where you talking to there?
<runlevelten> you :)
<seanpcrowe|> lol, awesome =)
<DexterF> !build
<stdin> ubotu's on strike
<DexterF> oO
<DexterF> damn. ok, need some pointers on how to create packages properly, i.e. not checkinstall. did it once on debian, but that was ages ago
<stdin> make sure you have debhelper and dh-make installed, then in the source dir "dh_make"
<stdin> that will make the debian/ dir
<Moerten> is there anybody who wants to help me?
<DexterF> sounds almost too easy... what if there already is a deb-src package? what tool do I need to download it and how would I upgrade to a new version? how do I make apt prefer it as long as there's no newer version on the repositories?
<DexterF> Moerten: just ask
<Moerten> haha
<Moerten> yes but its a long question:P
<Moerten> haha
<DexterF> go
* genii sips a coffee
<Moerten> and nobody is anwsering
<stdin> DexterF: if there is a deb-src "apt-get source package" and just edit the debian/changelog to make it a higher version that's in the repos. apt will always use the higher version, even if it's a local install
<DexterF> Moerten: well if you know anyway nobody answers then you are right: there's no point asking. so you're all lost but at least you know where you stand, right?
<stdin> DexterF: you can also grab the source of a higher version then you can also patch it with the .diff.gz to create the debian/ dir
<genii> stdin: generally i just specify in apt-get command the version then it always likes that one after
<DexterF> stdin: thanks.
<aguitel> stdn, and aptitude ?
<stdin> aguitel: huh?
<aguitel> stdn ,do you think aptitude is better than apt-get?
<stdin> generally yes
<_Shade_> can i run a xsession from a remote machine?
<_Shade_> via ssh
<genii> since apt-get and dpkg are the backends to aptitude and adept if you feel more comfortable on command line then apt-get is the best way to install stuff
<aguitel> stdn ,in what ocassion is better apt-get?
<stdin> _Shade_: you can run applications over ssh, not full X
<stdin> aguitel: when you don't want recommends
<_Shade_> stdin: but can i run graphical frontends as well?
<seezer> _Shade_: there are many different ways to do this. a full xsession over ssh would involve a ssh tunnel and setting DISPLAY to the correct host
<seezer> perhaps NX is what you're looking for
<runlevelten> I've never tried running a session in Xnest over ssh -X - that might work though.
<stdin> _Shade_: yeah, login with "ssh -X user@host" and run commands
<stdin> _Shade_: or use Xephyr and run "startkde" in a nested X window
<stdin> runlevelten: it works, I've done it while curious :)
<aguitel> stdn ,what means recommends?
<_Shade_> stdin: cool... just playing around since i have managed to set up a lan network with a windows machine :)
<runlevelten> lovely jubbly :)
<stdin> aguitel: a recommend is something a package recommends but doesn't depend on
<_Shade_> stdin: but will xephyr start display on my remote machine?
<aguitel> stdn ok
<runlevelten> OK, for a user to add custom service menu entries to wastebin, I'm considering adding a custom mimetype to the trash.desktop icon.
<runlevelten> For a mystery prize, what will break?
<seanpcrowe|> lol
<stdin> _Shade_: no, it won't share the display, it runs the applications from the server and just lets you use them on the client
<seanpcrowe|> i didnt think it would be this hard just to shred files in the wastebin :s
<stdin> _Shade_: vnc is a "desktop sharing" thing
<_Shade_> stdin: i am just going to try vnc but what should i do to start it on my kubuntu
<stdin> take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<runlevelten> It's not hard to shred them at all, you can just open trash:/ and shred everything in it if you want. Adding a menu was what yer wanted though :)
<_Shade_> i have downloaded tightvnc on windows already.
* stdin doesn't use vnc, so has no clue
<seanpcrowe|> runlevelten, to to able to "right click wastebin >>>> shred files" would be pretty neat...
<seanpcrowe|> BUT...
<runlevelten> exactamundo :)
<seanpcrowe|> if i can do what u say easily enough, then perhaps i should do that...
<snikker> the CPU used by X.org is about 90% when i visit a web sites that use js (script.aculo.us  js) how can i solve this?
<seanpcrowe|> only thing is runlevelten, i can see no shred or similar function when i explore the wastebin...
<runlevelten> snikker: turn off js and only switch it on for sites which need it and don't do it crappily :)
<runlevelten> drop the files on the shredder
<_Shade_> stdin: there are some apps by default out there - krdc, krfb
<snikker> runlevelten: yes, i know that i can disable js, the problem is that i need it enabled...
<The_Machine> just burned an iso image and wanted to test it in vmware, but when i put the CDROM into my drive it doesn't seem to be automounted or automatically recognized by kubuntu.  How can i manually make it "seen" by the OS?  (I'm used to having this automatically done for me)
<seanpcrowe|> lulz runlevelten, i am seeing no shredder at all (i'm failing badly >.<)
<runlevelten> Did you install the shredder when you started kgpg?
<runlevelten> snikker: try different browsers for heavy javascript pages.
<stimulus> Hello people.
<stimulus> Does anybody fancy making my website look better?
<Azzco> Can someone help me get this guitar controller to work I'm a bit stuck
<seanpcrowe|> runlevelten, i installed kgpg via adept manager... i ended up with a encryption utilite... but no mention of a sredder...
<runlevelten> ie: when I use a heavy js page I choose Location  Open with  whatever
<runlevelten> seanpcrowe|: the first run wizard installs a gui shredder for you
<snikker> runlevelten: i've tried with firefox and opera, but nothing change...
<Azzco> I'll just try rebooting
<runlevelten> what page, snikker?
<seanpcrowe|> nope runlevelten, didnt... i will uninstall and reinstall to see if it works then...
<snikker> it's a local page... just a moment that i search for an on-line page...
<runlevelten> seanpcrowe|: you need to choose to
<seanpcrowe|> kgpg looks like a key managment app and nothing more... mmmmm... perhaps i am installing the wrong thing
<richips> How can I remove the last 3D accelerator driver installment I tried and start a new clean one for my ATI Radeon?
<richips> It's all messed up...
<richips> I have the Mesa Drivers, but no 3D direct rendering.
<code_x> hello, i need some help on setting up wirless can someone point me to the ndiskwrapper how to ?
<richips> And trying the wiki method doesn't work.
<richips> !ndiswrapper
<runlevelten> kgpg is a integrated gpg software, that comes with a nice little shredder utility.
<adenicio> i want to watch videos in streamin buit firefox need real player but it cant install wath could i do?
<stdin> code_x: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adenicio> runlevelten: ???
<runlevelten> You choose to install it in the first run wizard when it asks you if you want to install the shredder?
<snikker> runlevelten: http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/  (clik on an image)
<code_x> thanks
<adenicio> runlevelten: yes then it said no plugin was install
<slougi> snikker: that works ok for me, around 10% cpu taken by X
<BluesKaj> is there an official "Icon" theat comes with acidrip ? mine is missing
<runlevelten> snikker: yeah, it's fine for me - using konqy.
<spiroo> hello
<snikker> slougi: what graphic card did you have? i go up to 96%
<seanpcrowe|> runlevelten> You choose to install it in the first run wizard when it asks you if you want to install the shredder <---- no, it just appeared in my utilities menu runlevelten...
<snikker> runlevelten: what graphic card did you have? i go up to 96%
<spiroo> I got serious problems with Gutsy when I was booting today as usual. The grpahic card and screen does not wanna come along I guess. And this is because nVidia drivers or a core problem when I was update.
<runlevelten> snikker: it goes up to 34% or so and back down to 1.7% almost immediately.
<slougi> snikker: a built in intel one
<slougi> gm945 i think or something like that
<spiroo> The screen light blinks alla the time after the loading bar have exit, just where nVidia logo is showed up.
<runlevelten> well firstly, kgpg -X <filename> shreds stuff.
<snikker> slougi: i've got an nvidia with nvidia official drivers... :-(
<slougi> snikker: what cpu?
<spiroo> This happened after an update/upgrade in adept
<snikker> slougi: amd64 4000+
<snikker> slougi: what could be the problem?
<spiroo> But, it has always been working before, not sure why me just now
<slougi> snikker: hmm interesting, do you maybe use beryl or compiz?
<adenicio> stdin: how do i install real player for linux?
<snikker> slougi: yes, i've beryl installed... but it's not running now...
<runlevelten> secondly, you can change first run to true in ~/.kde/share/config/kgpgrc and get the opportunity to put the shredder icon on your desktop again if you need it :)
<stdin> adenicio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<runlevelten> or you can make a shortcut yourself if you can do that.
<slougi> snikker: no idea really, sorry
<snikker> slougi: ok. thanks...
<slougi> snikker: you could try profiling to see where the time is spent
<spiroo> anyone know about the latest updates for gutsy which destroyed my computer? :D
<snikker> slougi: i've not idea how to do it... can you help me?
<spiroo> i think it is like linux-image or anything like it
<runlevelten> thirdly, you could add it to the recycle bin's context menu, but it would probably be better as a clickable icon or menu entry, then you could avoid creating a nasty kludge to get it on there :)
<slougi> snikker: i wish i had some more time, but i can't walk you through it just now, but if you're up to it you can google for example oprofile
<runlevelten> s/recycle /waste/
<slougi> snikker: also the xorg mailing list is pretty friendly, if you want to go straight to them to ask
<spiroo> runlevelten, stdin: Anything you know about monitor changes in last updates?
<seanpcrowe|> runlevelten, ok dude i will try that, but, i have been poisoned by winblows so how do i get to ~/.kde/share/config/kgpgrc ???
<seanpcrowe|> lulz
<snikker> slougi: ok, i'll do as you said... thanks :-)
<stdin> spiroo: asked in #ubuntu+1 ?
<slougi> snikker: no problem =)
<maher> hello
<runlevelten> just press alt + F2 and drop this in there :)
<runlevelten> kate ~/.kde/share/config/kgpgrc
<seanpcrowe|> awesome =)
<spiroo> nope guess I have to do. I ***** hate this. God is really against me, he does not want me to use linux. Maybe the god is Bill gates? .D
<runlevelten> spiroo: If Bill Gates were God, you think air would be free?
<spiroo> haha marbe not, but who knows ;P
<seanpcrowe|> runlevelten, ok i got this, but there is no reference to first run... http://rafb.net/p/SPZdaX84.html
<adenicio> stdin: how do i add " deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main" to my repos?
<runlevelten> [General Options] 
<runlevelten> First run=false
<runlevelten> haha, true even
* runlevelten kicks self hard
<seanpcrowe|> rofl
<seanpcrowe|> kk... i'll do that
<seezer> adenicio: through "manage repositories" in adept manager or by adding the line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> adenicio: you add it to the 3rd part software tab in adept, but change "dapper-commercial" to the right version, eg "feisty-commercial"
<maher> asdasd
<seanpcrowe|> runlevelten, \o/
<adenicio> stdin: change dapper-commercial" to the right version, eg "feisty-commercial that part i dont understand
<seanpcrowe|> you have provin your self a gentleman and a scholar yet once again...
<seanpcrowe|> lol, thx dude =)
<stdin> adenicio: are you on feisty edgy or dapper ?
<adenicio> stdin: feisty
<stdin> adenicio: then change it to "feisty-commercial"
<manchicken> Anybody know how to change what time backup manager kicks off?
<elite101> anyone here use the multi-protocal messenger "pidgin"?
<elite101> instead of kopete?
<manchicken> elite101: I've used it before.  Why?
<elite101> ahh is it any good?
<adenicio> stdin: evi try to change it it crashese
<manchicken> elite101: I prefer Kopete.
<elite101> like real "msn"? i need an msn messenger that can make audio conversation
<elite101> in kopete its only webcam
<elite101> i tried kopete/aMSN
<manchicken> elite101: I don't know if kopete lets you do that or not.
<adenicio> stdin: i tink it because of this update thing
<manchicken> err, pidgin
<emonkey-p> afaik there is no linux audio msn client
<seanpcrowe|> mmmm, doesn't seem to be much HDD activity when droped into the shredder... but i'm sure it works...
<elite101> no it doesnt so i have been trying like alot of messengers
<manchicken> I know that pidgin is still called gaim in feisty though, if you want to try it out.
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> well i just downloaded it now
<manchicken> Give it a shot.
<elite101> my as well
<elite101> lol its weird in the folder where pidgin was extracted there is a text file that says "hacking" ?? and a link saying for hacking pidgin please visit...
<mrksbrd> I need to edit my sources list, where would i give permissions to myself to be able to edit it????????????
<SlimeyPete> use sudo.
<SlimeyPete> "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" or "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list", or similar if you us ea different editor
<mrksbrd> ok ty
<runlevelten> seanpcrowe|: to shred and empty your wastebin:
<lire> bonjour
<runlevelten> http://pastebin.com/m4f15d943
<runlevelten> seanpcrowe|: ^
<lire> hallo
<lire> i use ubuntu 6.06 and have a problem with apache; any apache expert here please?
<seanpcrowe|> runlevelten, awesome dude... thx a bunch... =)
<Assid> lire: always mention what the error is too
<runlevelten> np
<lire> when i type this command: /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<lire> i got this error msg: * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... grep: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/koha-httpd.conf: none file or directory of that type
<Assid> lire: an im guessing you checked whether that file exists?
<runlevelten> Oh quick caveat seanpcrowe| - when you shred, directory names can be (potentially) recoverable.
<runlevelten> Just so you know.
<Assid> yo rl
<runlevelten> hey Assid. How goes man?
<lire> my aim is not to check that file; i just want to start apache server
<Assid> not bad.. helping my bro pickup a laptop.. and i gotta get some work done
<seanpcrowe|> kk runlevelten, have been reading up on suecure shreadding today in work... thats good to know
<lire> lire: eererrer
<Assid> you apparently modified the httpd .. and therefore informed it to see that file. if you did.. you now have to make sure that file exists and has the config you want
<Assid> ELSE .. put back the original httpd.conf file or any other config file
<Assid> hrmm i better pay the isp their cheque and soon
<runlevelten> encrypted loops for the win though.
<runlevelten> they shred just lovely.
<Assid> encrypted loops?
<Assid> wtf.. someone elighten me
<TheCreationist> Is it possible to remote connect with vncviewer without announcing to the host that you've connected?
<runlevelten> Oh God, I just went to put SG1 on, and keyed in 166 instead of 106. MacGyver came on, so I got Jack O. N. with a puzzling blond mullet.
* runlevelten boggled heavily.
* BluesKaj wonders what language runlevelten is speaking ? :)
* runlevelten explains in off-topic
<genii> BluesKaj: MacGyverese
<runlevelten> *#kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> yup, i'm there
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> i need a good FTP client
<spiroo__> KFTPGrabber
<aaron__> Assid: filezilla
<Assid> i wish flashfxp was for linux
<BluesKaj> FF has a decent one from all reports
<aaron__> I use winscp under wine. but don't tell anyone.
<RurouniJones> Heresy!
<Assid> FF ?
<Assid> firefox ?
<spiroo__> yes ff is firefox
<Assid> im used to flashfxp.. brilliant under windows.. but reports are sketchy for wine support
<spiroo__> But the actual acronyme is FX and not FF
<spiroo__> smartftp is the greatest in windows :P
<BluesKaj> get off the pot spiroo__ , no one refers to fireFox as FX . it's FF
<spiroo__> no, look on W3C for yourself.
<spiroo__> FF is wrong
<Assid> nah.. flashfxp ftw.. but i need  something under nix
<spiroo__> use KFTPGRABBER. I lovei t
<BluesKaj> no matter , the vernacular is what most ppl use here
<aaron__> Assid: or filezilla. or gftp.
<TheCreationist> Is it possible to remote connect with vncviewer without announcing to the host that you've connected?
<spiroo__> BluesKay: No
<spiroo__> :D
* runlevelten splutters.
<Assid> i tried kasablanca.. it aint bad.. but lots of features missing
<runlevelten> You use winscp under wine?
<aaron__> yes.
<slougi> ouch
<slougi> :)
<slougi> why not konqueror with fish:// or sftp:// ?
<aaron__> because i don't want to use konq with fish:// or sftp://
<spiroo__> btw. FTP in Linux is far away than using FTP in Windows
<runlevelten> That's... that's like using wine to run minesweeper on windows...
<spiroo__> *far away faster ;P
<BluesKaj> spiroo__, ok I bt if you start using the FX reference, most users will ask you what you mean, but if you use FF , most will know you are referring to FireFox and won't ask you :)
<spiroo__> I mean the transfer not the application
<aaron__> It's fine for the litlte bit I use it.
<slougi> aaron__: any particular reason? just out of interest.
<aaron__> because I'm also a windows network admin. i like to keep it the same when i can.
<Assid> i like queues and stuff
<aaron__> and there's nothing wrong with it.
<spiroo__> BluesKaj: I know what FF is, but the correct thing is FX trust me
<Assid> and the proxy nat support etc on flashfxp just rocks!
<spiroo__> hehe not any features I need :P
<spiroo__> Just want to connect and transfer fast ;P
<BluesKaj> doesn't matter , most will think you are talking about "effects" as in the movie "FX"
<aaron__> i also use outlook 2003 w/ crossover office. there's nothing in linux that compares.
<runlevelten> Well each to their own, but I still think you're bonkers.
<Assid> hehehe
<slougi> aaron__: i've no problem with that, but i agree with runlevelten on the winscp bit
<spiroo__> Anyway BluesKaj: As I work with webdesign and webdevelopment I know, but sure I could use FF in just this channel if you want :D
<slougi> :)
<spiroo__> openoffice?
<spiroo__> aaron__: openoffice then?
<slougi> it's not really as good as ms office
<runlevelten> aaron__: SSH on windows tends to boil down to a few half-boiled ports of really great unix utilities, so you can see why I'd be shocked. :)
<BluesKaj> use what you want , I'm pointing out that common usage usually overrides official names :)
<aaron__> spiroo__: an outlook replacement isn't a part of openoffice.
<runlevelten> slougi: the trial of ms office forbids copy and paste to other apps. It got worse than notepad the second they had that idea.
<spiroo__> BluesKaj: I know but I am trying to change on that ;P But sure FF if you want so
<slougi> runlevelten: heh wow
<aaron__> runlevelten: show me something that's like or better than winscp and i'd happily evaluate it.
<slougi> runlevelten: still, ms office is faster, more stable, nicer looking, easier to use, and more versatile than openoffice, at least according to my experience.
<runlevelten> No business I know of can afford to have its information held hostage for any reason. Nice of Microsoft to give a heads-up in we can see during a feasibility test though.
<slougi> i really really deterst oo.o
<lire> assid: i've found the solution
<slougi> detest*
<lire> thanks
<spiroo__> aaron__: There is better email clients. I was also comparing windows software with linux software in the beginning. but I have discovered thata there is better software in Linux, ususally anyway :P
<spiroo__> And try Thunderbird then maybe?
<runlevelten> slougi: all agreed - but if the information can be held hostage like that, what alternatives are they offering?
<aaron__> thunderbird is pale in comparison.
<Assid> outlook ?
<Assid> err.. if you wanna compare against outlook you can always try out evolution
<runlevelten> depends what for, though
<slougi> runlevelten: i see your point and agree, but it just is impossible to use openoffice sometimes
<aguitel> how to add session in kubuntu like in gnome?
<spiroo__> aaron__: hehe maybe
<crube> For some reason when I log into Fluxbox it doesn't mount my external HD. What does Kubuntu use for this? I need to know so I can run it in fluxbox aswell
<slougi> runlevelten: for all of my own stuff i use mostly lyx anyway
<runlevelten> slougi: openoffice export ruined my resume once, did I mention that?
<slougi> runlevelten: no, but you did now ;)
<aaron__> i don't like all of the damn carats that email clients stick in there. outlook keeps the conversation clean and nice. 30 replies into an email with something like thunderbird, and you can't read your mail because of all of the >>>>>
<runlevelten> I found a bug which only manifested itself in one instance, and ended up mailing a broken layout.
<aaron__> i know that those are RFC compliant, but i don't care. it's annoying
<Assid> aaron_: you can modify that
<runlevelten> aaron__: You can adjust those.
<NickPresta> aaron_, there are various extensions for Thunderbird which allow for "clean quotes"
<runlevelten> I've known companies where outlook is banned, actually, heh.
<Assid> actually i need one of those
<aaron__> NickPresta: its ugle for the other half too
<Assid> err.. outlook causes way too many issues for me
<runlevelten> aaron__: what is it you like in scp?
<slougi> personally just use kontact/kmail ;)
<Assid> 1 single folder for all my emails ? damn scary though
<slougi> seems to work pretty well
<Assid> err.. single file
<Assid> if the pst gets corrupt.. which it does..  you lose everything
<runlevelten> kmail is a dream once you're used to it.
<Assid> err.. i tried kmail runlevelten
<runlevelten> Especially for the integration and the configurability.
<slougi> runlevelten: well, it does have its bugs
<Assid> had to move back to thunderbird
<Assid> i mean its nice.. brilliantly fast..
<Assid> but wayy too many issues for me
<slougi> Assid: like what?
<runlevelten> what issues man?
<aaron__> runlevelten: i don't know really.
<slougi> i haven't had any big ones
<NickPresta> I don't like Thunderbird anymore either. I much prefer KMail to TB.
<Assid> first and foremost.. multiple pop accounts dont have seperate root folders
<slougi> Assid: that's very easy to fix
<runlevelten> aaron__: I assume you're aware that you can attach an ssh folder in KDE and use it like a folder or webdav thingy?
<aaron__> runlevelten: yes.
<aaron__> i just use it for light file transfer now and then.
<runlevelten> and what didn't you like about that?
<aaron__> i have a vpn between the places i need.
<Assid> runlevelten: not if it uses an identity file
<spiroo__> seems like outlook is better kind a :D
<Assid> slougi: make a folder inside and use rules?
<runlevelten> Assid: I have different folders for different pop accounts
<runlevelten> No, you specify it in the account's settings.
<Assid> runlevelten: seperate root folders?
<slougi> Assid: for instance
<runlevelten> ie thisaddress@blah.com with inbox trash sent etc, thataddress@blah.com with...
<Assid> slougi:  yeah i know i can have a seperate inbox per account.. but i want it at the root level.. like how you do for imap accounts
<lieke> i have a problem with installing ubuntu
<lieke> someone who can help me plz??
<runlevelten> Assid: "local folders" is a mechanism to separate it from searches, etc.
<Assid> probably
<crube> For some reason when I log into Fluxbox it doesn't mount my external HD. What does Kubuntu use for this? I need to know so I can run it in fluxbox aswell. It's not it fstab, so I'm quessing it's some program
<spiroo__> lieke: what is the problem?
<slougi> lieke: just ask, don't ask to ask ;)
<lieke> well, when i"m buzzy installing, it stops at 70%
<Assid> i dont know. im gonn wait for kmail to fix those bugs.. till then.. thunderbird seems to do the task
<Assid> its slower tho.. thats waht i dont like about thunderbird
<TheCreationist> Is it possible to remote connect with vncviewer without announcing to the host that you've connected?
<Assid> its soooo much more faster under windows :|
<runlevelten> I don't think the local folders paradigm is going anywhere to be honest...
<spiroo__> lieke, what happends on 70 percent?
<lieke> it stops and it isnt installed
<lieke> the window is gone
<lieke> i checked the cd on faults
<aaron__> problems with kmail: replies at the bottom, and the damn carats.
<Assid> i wish they do something about the speeds in tbird.. its freaking slow
<lieke> faults = errors
<spiroo__> uhm, maybe corrupt data on your linux CD?
<slougi> Assid: the firefox/thunderbird code base is pretty horrible, at some point i looked at how difficult it would be to add qt support to firefox (there used to be support for this many moons ago), it was ridiculously difficult
<Assid> aaron_:  you can change that
<lieke> no i checked for errors
<Assid> slougi: didnt even know thats possible
<spiroo__> Hmm not sure if it just crashes like that. Could be anything. Which dist?
<lieke> kubuntu
<Assid> man my compiz benchmark just goes slower and slower
<spiroo__> Gutsy, Feisty?
<Assid> hold on.. jumpting to kwin
<slougi> Assid: that's how they do cross-platform support, they abstract everything away under a layer of c++ and javascript, the codebase is very crufty
<lieke> now i booted from the cd and it shows the login window
<lieke> feisty yes
<spiroo__> hmm, not quite sure, what that could depends on, anyone else know?
<lieke> whats the password for the login window, spiroo__
<maverick_> guys, i always forget this command...the one which outputs the system devices logs...someone could remind me?
<Assid> one sec.. rerstarting X
<slougi> maverick_: dmesg ?
<lieke> password for the login window with username ubuntu? someone?
<slougi> lieke: what do you mean?
<lieke> i booted from the cd. normally it goes to kde without asking for a login but now suddenly it does...?
<spiroo__> what? should not ask for password
<lieke> indeed, strange hey?
<slougi> lieke: it probably installed ok and you booted from hd
<spiroo__> Now I really not know. Yes very strange
<slougi> there's really no way the livecd asks for a password
<spiroo__> slougi, maybe
<Assid> hrmm
<lieke> i tried to login from lieke but it failed
<Assid> apparetly didnt need to eeven do that
<runlevelten> If you haven't installed, it sounds like a corrupt CD or a stuffed up drive to me.
<Assid> just jump to kwin and backl
<aaron__> i don't see where to remove the carat'ing in kmail. anyone help?
<lieke> i copied the cd already 5 times
<slougi> aaron__: for quoting previous mails?
<lieke> ^^
<aaron__> yeah.
* runlevelten has just closed kmail
<lieke> i reboot now and try again
<slougi> aaron__: in the settings composer sheet -> templates tab
<aaron__> k
<slougi> there's quote indicator etc.
<slougi> click on "How does this work?" for help ;)
<aaron__> slougi: cool. i didn't see that those are tab thingers.
<aaron__> :)
<slougi> aaron__: yeah i had that widget myself as well
<slougi> toolbox i think it is called
<lieke> it's booting normal guys!
<lieke> i press the installbutton ^^
<lieke> once!
<lieke> my friend told me to make a bootpartition, is this necessary
<aaron__> kmail won't let you NOT have a quote indicator.
<lieke> ?
<voidmage> My installer is stuck at "Running grub-install (hd0) 94%"
<voidmage> is that the last thing it does
<voidmage> and if so, is it safe to kill ubiquity and run it myself?
<maverick_> slougi: yess,,, thnx
<lumark> can you help me with adept??
<lieke> voidmage, mine is also!
<lieke> at the normal install
<ubuntu_> www.aol.de
<lieke> do i have to make a bootpartition?
<BluesKaj> aol germany ...gawd
<Artimus> lieke: As in for /boot?
<brendan___> Hello, i have a nfs mounted /home, with works great, except that there is a link to /home on anyones desktop who logges into the computer
<brendan___> is there a way to dissable this?
<voidmage> anyone know what to do about ubiquity being stuck at 94% grub-install?
<lieke> yes
<lieke> Artimus, yes as in for /boot
<brendan___> voidmage, how long has it been at 94%
<voidmage> about 10 minutes
<voidmage> maybe longer
<Artimus> lieke: I'd recommend *NOT* making a separate boot partition.  It just adds complexity and ways for things to go wrong
<lieke> okey! thanks ^^
<BluesKaj> lieke, boot partition ? you  mean bootloader like grub ?
<runlevelten> brendan___: alt + F2  Desktop  Behaviour  Device Icons and uncheck "Mounted NFS shares"
<Artimus> BluesKaj: No, mounting /boot on its own partition
<BluesKaj> not a good idea
<runlevelten> or similar entry.
<Artimus> BluesKaj: It's an ok practice, it won't hurt anything if you know what you're doing.  "If you're unsure if you need a separate boot partition, then you don't need one"
<lieke> is gentoo more difficult than ubuntu? becuz otherwise i install gentoo
<BluesKaj> the bootloader does use the first 512 bytes on the HDD from what I've read , but using a partition
<NickPresta> I have a mysql account that I created when I compiled mysql from source. I would like to keep this account but I don't want it to show in the user list. I want it to be part of the "system accounts". How can I do this?
<Artimus> lieke: Slightly more difficult.  However, Ubuntu takes me about 30 minutes to install.  Gentoo about 3 hours.
<voidmage> what's the command to see what processes are using a file?
<Artimus> voidmage: perhaps lsof
<BluesKaj> lieke, whynot go visit gentoo then , we support kubuntu here
<lieke> ok, but Artimus, the installer failed for the 6th times and i'm busy for 3 hours soooo....
<Artimus> lieke: Where did it fail?
<brendan___> voidmage, fuser for a specific file
<voidmage> hmm.
<voidmage> why is grub-install STILL running
<lieke> but i want ubuntu! not gentoo
<Artimus> lieke: Where did the (K)ubuntu installer fail?
<lieke> always at another place
<brendan___> voidmage, you could use strace and see what its doing
<runlevelten> lieke - are you trying to install to a dell optiplex?
<Artimus> Sounds like a bad disk.  Reburn the CD.
<lieke> sometimes at 70%, sometimes at 30...
<brendan___> voidmage, strace -p PID
<voidmage> it's a cd from shipit.
<brendan___> voidmage, where PID is the pid of grub-install
<lieke> no runlevelten, on a benq
<BluesKaj> lieke, this is Kubuntu , you want Ubuntu type, /join #ubuntu
<lieke> no its kubuntu, typo
* BluesKaj takes a break to refill the patience dept :)
<runlevelten> !begentle
<Artimus> I'm gussing badly downloaded ISO, badly burned cd, or scratched cd
* runlevelten sends ubotu a get well soon card
<Artimus> I'm off, migrating my Debian box to Kubuntu
<lieke> no Artimus, i checked the cd for errors
<lieke> and i copied already 6 times Artimus
<lieke> !!
<runlevelten> or strange mobo chipset.
<Artimus> lieke: Did you verify th DOWNLOAD?
<lieke> no not realy
<lieke> from site do you download
<brendan___> runlevelten, thanks allot
<runlevelten> lieke: well that's zero checking done then.
<runlevelten> brendan___: No probs at all :)
<lieke> how do you check?
<lieke> runlevelten?
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> kftpgrabber seems nice
<Assid> so far
<Artimus> lieke: What OS is on the box that has the .iso downloaded?
<lieke> windows xp
<lieke> i have the md5sum
<voidmage> it was so messed up i had to reboot
<runlevelten> http://bw.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/MD5SUMS
<voidmage> guess i'm starting this over again
<lieke> i have this site runlevelten ^^
<Artimus> lieke: runlevelten gave you the link to the MD5sums.  Download that file to the same folder as your ISO.  Then download this: http://www.toast442.org/md5/
<runlevelten> lieke: you cannot use an md5sum from a website to check. There is NO way you just ran an md5sum check on the iso between those two lines.
<lieke> tnx Artimus
<lieke> tnx runlevelten
<runlevelten> lieke: No probs at all.
<runlevelten> lieke: It's possible you have screwy hardware, you know. Where did you say it was freezing?
<Artimus> lieke: Best of luck.  I'll probably be back on IRC in a few minutes while Kubuntu is installing if you need further help.  Just leave me a message in the channel with my name in it.
<lieke> at different places (70% , 30%)
<lieke> tnx arti
<voidmage> can i strace a running process?
<runlevelten> lieke: Do you have an i810 or unichrome integrated GPU?
<lieke> runlevelten, i 950 or nvidia
<runlevelten> and does it spit an error at you, or does the display unceremoniously die?
<runlevelten> or something else?
<lieke> it dies
<NickPresta> !away | kaminix
<runlevelten> goes black?
<NickPresta> ubot =(
<runlevelten> and does the machine reboot at that point?
<lieke> no,goes desktop
<lieke> no, runlevelten
<kaminix> NickPresta: What?
<runlevelten>  so the screen doesn't go black or anything?
<lieke> the download is correct, checksum maches, runlevelten
<lieke> no runlevelten, it goes to desktop
<BluesKaj> !ubotu
<lieke> runlevelten, can i click the installbutton or do you know the problem?
<lieke> artimus, the md5sum is correct
<runlevelten> lieke: are you able to paste the output of tail -n 100 /var/log/installer/syslog into pastebin?
<Artimus> lieke: bummer
<runlevelten> and provide me with the URL
<BluesKaj> I guess ubotu is off line ATM ...dunno why . I assume the ops are working on it.
<runlevelten> ubotu's having an operation.
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> brain transplant ?
<Artimus> I rather like this livecd installer.  Konsole, Kopete, and Konqueror are nice to have while installing.
<lieke> but i have to leave the gui to use the comment and then i cant login again
<runlevelten> leave the gui?
<runlevelten> You should start an x terminal
<lieke> no its okay sorry, runlevelten
<runlevelten> np :)
<lieke> okay and what do you want to know?
<lieke> runlevelten, what do you want to know
<runlevelten> paste the output of tail -n 100 /var/log/installer/syslog into pastebin.com and give the url you end up at
<Artimus> Does anyone use package sources other than the standard Ubuntu ones?  Right now, the only other source I've got is for Wine.  I'm wondering if there are any other popular choices.
<code_x> hello, i need help setting up ndiswrapper, can any point me to a how to ?
<lieke> okey tnx runlevelten
<Assid> damn
<Assid> someone wanna help me move 140 domains across servers ;)
<Assid> hehe
* runlevelten doesn't use ndiswrapper, never has
<lieke> http://pastebin.com/d6b0221cd
<code_x> how do i get my wireless setup ?
<lieke> runlevelten, http://pastebin.com/d6b0221cd
<thedeath> hola buenas
<thedeath> alguien que able espaol?
<runlevelten> You don't have /var/log/installer/syslog?
<lieke> no, runlevelten
<stdin> thedeath:  Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lieke> the mapinstaller doesn't exists
<runlevelten> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<NickPresta> Artimus, I use the Medibuntu source, trevino, and the Subpixel Fonts rendering package,
<thedeath> gracias
<Artimus> NickPresta: Yeah, I just found Medibuntu hrough google, I'm glad I don't have to build those myself.
<lieke> runlevelten, i didn't installed yet, maybe that's why it doesnt exist
<runlevelten> o, is this a fresh boot?
<lieke> yes
<runlevelten> Heh :)
<runlevelten> Well let's try and get that file after the install fails without rebooting :)
<lieke> i asked you if i had to press the installbutton ^^
<BluesKaj> Artimus, there's also Seveas and if you really wanna load up the sources try source-o-matic
* runlevelten was puzzled, tbh
<lieke> okey  runlevelten ^^
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic
<lieke> sorry :s
<runlevelten> a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<runlevelten> nothing to be sorry for at all, matey
<aguitel> is there something wrong coexist adep with synaptic ?
<NickPresta> aguitel, nope.
<BluesKaj> no, both can co-exist , aguitel
<jussi01> you just cant run them both at the same time
<lieke> it starte runlevelten
<runlevelten> Good, good.
<lieke> copying files...
<aguitel> i am asking because when are to aplication in my desktop everytime when i try to open ( or adept or synaptic) nothing happens and in the seconds instance ( both works)
<lieke> 37%...
<lieke> go Guido!
<lieke> (that's the name of my pc ^^)
<voidmage> is it supposed to take a really long time to partition?
<voidmage> I always forget, especially when dealing with laptops
<lieke> runlevelten, it stopped at 54%!
<lieke> now he only knows version runlevelten
<lieke> i see /var/lo/installer/version
<lieke> nothing else
<trekdanne> how can I start a konsole without any kwin borders?
<runlevelten> paste the output of tail -n 100 /var/log/installer/syslog into pastebin.com and give the url you end up at
<lieke> he cannot open such file runlevelten
<runlevelten> trekdanne, that's in the altf3 menu, i expect you can set a window-specific behaviour in kcontrol
<runlevelten> try /var/log/syslog again then
<lieke> ookee
<lieke> okay! it works
<ubuntu_> hola hay alguien de colombia
<lieke> pastebin.com/d42ee847c runlevelten
<runlevelten> Ouch. whaddya think of that, stdin?
<stdin> not good, that's for sure
<Tm_T> lieke: how much ram?
<trekdanne> runlevelten: i was actually looking for some option to kstart or konsole itself so i could start it from the console
<runlevelten> Looks like bad burns
<lieke> 1024 i think
<Tm_T> ok
<lieke> it's a centrino 2
<runlevelten> lieke: you may be burning coasters
<lieke> what do you mean runlevelten?
<Tm_T> lieke: you checked disc?
<lieke> yes
<Tm_T> ok
<lieke> and the sum also
<ubuntu_> alguien qu e hable espaol
<Tm_T> !es | ubuntu_
<Tm_T> gah
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: #ubuntu-es
<stdin> ubuntu_:   Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tm_T> stdin: haha
* stdin eats a botsnack :)
<runlevelten> could be all sorts of stuff. Bad burns would be the nicest one. :(
* Tm_T hands some Kubuntu cookies to stdin 
<stdin> hmm, now I need some milk to go with them...
<lieke> but i tried to copy it already 6 times and on 2 different pcs :s
<genii> !helpersnack | stdin
<genii> Bah I forgot the bot is on holiday :)
<Tm_T> lieke: try alternate install
<stdin> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie! :p
<lieke> how does that goes?
<Tm_T> stdin: =)
* lieke gives stdin a cookie.. 2.. and runlevelten also ^^
<runlevelten> hah
<seanpcrowe> "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device." anyone encounter this before with mplayer?
<lieke> this is my 7th cd, guys.. and i'm a student
<lieke> burning at 4x
<slougi> seanpcrowe: yes, it means the ouput plugin could not be initialised. which one are you using?
<slougi> output
<slougi> arg
<stdin> seanpcrowe: try -vo xv
<slougi> output*
<seanpcrowe> lol slougi... how do i change the plugin,,, from within mplayer its self??
<slougi> seanpcrowe: in the settings, i don't use it and don't quite recall
<stdin> seanpcrowe: the settings are stored in ~/.mplayer/config
<slougi> look for video output settings
<seanpcrowe> kk guys...
<slougi> stdin: aren't the settings for gmplayer in a different file though?
<voidmage> hmm.
<voidmage> now it's stuck at 94% configuring hardware
<stdin> ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<runlevelten> mplayer configuration. now there be dragons :\
* runlevelten needs to kill X
<lieke> i will not sleep until kubuntu is installed!
<seanpcrowe> ok i alt-F2 then "kate ~/.mplayer/gui.conf"
* lieke asks runlevelten to kill her becuz she is desperate to have kubuntu installed
<Fraction> anyone have an idea what might be wrong with my gfx card / driver? It shows glxgears and can display the opengl acceleradet screen savers, but if I try some other program ( for instance tuxkart) I get alot of flicker on the screen
<seanpcrowe> ok guys this is what i got http://rafb.net/p/Cw6CBb86.html
<stdin> seanpcrowe: see ' vo_driver = "xmga"' change it to ' vo_driver = "x11" '
<seanpcrowe> ok...
<seanpcrowe> what does that mean??? (changing it now)
<Xera^> What driver should I be using with an ATi 9250 PCI card?
<Xera^> FGLRX won't work
<Xera^> X doesn't start. :/
<stdin> seanpcrowe: you had it set to use the driver for "Matrox G200/G4x0/G550"
<slougi> Xera^: the radeon driver
<slougi> Xera^: fglrx doesn't support chips below r300
<seanpcrowe> lol stdin...
<slougi> seanpcrowe: also try xv in place of x11, it should be a bit faster and scale the content also
<Xera^> slougi, you mean that crap driver made by ATi? :(
<slougi> Xera^: fglrx is made by ati, the "radeon" driver comes with X
<Xera^> oh
<Xera^> :P
<slougi> ;)
<Blauhaut> hiyaaa
<Blauhaut> guys my kubuntu is just mount the dvds
<Blauhaut> not normal cds
<seanpcrowe> same error... i will try "xv" now
<elite101> Hey, im having sound problems i have a creative card and i cant seem to hear sound online? like on youtube or anything i can play songs on my computer and watch videos and hear them its just that online i cant hear anything neither on Konqueror/Firefox?
<Blauhaut> seanpcrowe;  xv  ?
<seanpcrowe> mmmm, when i change the setting, when i restart mplayer,,, it over writes the change back to the matrox one >.<
<elite101> i think im going to have to uninstall firefox and re-install?
<seanpcrowe> Blauhaut, a setting in mplayer...
<Blauhaut> k
<elite101> anyone have that problem b4? ^^^
<slougi> elite101: what do you mean? youtube is online too
<elite101> yeah but anything on the webbroswer
<elite101> i can play videos ones i downloaded
<stdin> seanpcrowe: you can set it in gmplayer, right-click it > preferences
<elite101> and songs i downloaded its just when anything audio on the webbroswer is playing i cant hear it?
<seanpcrowe> yeah, i am in the video part now stdin
<elite101> i tried changing Kmix settings but nothing is working? is it both the browsers's? i tried Konqueror and Firefox...
<seanpcrowe> and i see the matrox one there... but no way for me to manipulate it
<lieke> guys,can i update an old version of kubuntu?
<elite101> !upgrade
<elite101> ......
<stdin> seanpcrowe: just select the vx or x11 one
<elite101> !update
<elite101> xD
<stdin> lieke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stdin> elite101: not bot in here today
<seanpcrowe> stdin, awesome dude... i do the sillyest things sometimes >.< lol
<lieke> i caN?this is the end of my boyfriend 's live
<seanpcrowe> thanks stdin & slougi =)
<stdin> lieke: follow the link i gave you
<lieke> i do
<lieke> tnx stdin
<Xera> 553 frames in 5.0 seconds = 110.574 FPS
<Xera> That's less than what I was getting with the ati driver
<Xera> :|
<seanpcrowe> one last question guys... this one is even sillyer... where do i change the applications that open for filetypes?
<stdin> seanpcrowe: in konqueror, settings > configure konqueror > file associations
<stdin> seanpcrowe: or just right click the file and select "open with" then check the "Remember association for this type"
<seanpcrowe> awesome stdin... thanks once again =)
<stdin> :)
<elite101> stdin, has a huge brain and is very smart :)
<stdin> erm, ok :p
<elite101> lol
<local> can you hear me?
<elite101> what?
<elite101> i cant hear u
<Xera> No we can't
<stdin> local: no, but I can read what you type
<local> lol
<local> anyway what is the name of that compitabilty thingy?
<stdin> which one? wine?
<local> yah that was the name
* elite101 plays minesweeper
<elite101> ;)
* stdin plays Pingus
<elite101> lol
<elite101> i got a new nvidia card :)
<elite101> well i wouldnt call it new but,
<elite101> better than 8mb
<elite101> its 64mb Nvidia TNT something..
* stdin pokes the supybot and watches it wobble 
<elite101> has anyone played Vicecity on linux? using wine?
<Fraction> is there a good way to check whether your gfx card works properly?
<elite101> run a game?
<elite101> lol
<elite101> but there is a better way,
<Fraction> tuxkart kinda works.. it's some flicker.. but the gl accelerated screensavers works without a problem
<elite101> well i will be right back im going to buy a Blank CD for Xubuntu
<elite101> bye
<raylu> Fraction, what brand?
<Fraction> intel
<Fraction> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Fraction> I have some problems with opengl and wanna know whether its the gfx card thats wrong or something else
<stdin> Fraction: the intel drivers are open source so are installed by default. what problems are you having?
<neverblue> crontab: '53 8 * * * user xset -display :0.0 dpms force off' command line: 'xset -display :0.0 dpms force off'. The command line works perfect, but the crontab command does not, am I doing something wrong?
<Fraction> stdin: when I start for instance tuxcart black boxes or sprites is visible for a millisecond or so (flicker?) also when playing movies, if I move the kaffeine window in which the movie is played it turns blue
<Fraction> the last of those 2 isnt really a problem but it shouldnt be that way, right ?
<stdin> Fraction: are you using beryl or compiz too?
<Fraction> stdin: nop
<stdin> Fraction: I have the same card, the only time I get that "blue" effect with moves is when using a 3d window manager
<Xera> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Xera> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<Xera> ATi officially SUCK
<Fraction> stdin: ok strange, do you have any other problems with your opengl?
<Fraction> cause I have when playing opengl-games
<Fraction> but not with opengl screensavers which is strange
<stdin> Fraction: nope, all works as it should. but I am using the "intel" video driver, not the "i810" one
<Fraction> stdin: when I use that driver I get huge font
<Fraction> its like 3 letters populate the entire screen
<boubbin> when i go kcontrol i dont find the "managing of the mountpoints" -tool there anymore, i have tweo kubutus installed in two different machines, the other one has the other dont. how come ?
<Fraction> stdin: if I change driver take a printscreen and put a link to the file, you think u could look at it and see if its a "common problem" ?
<stdin> Fraction: sure
<dwidmann_> stdin: running gutsy eh?
<stdin> yep
<local> why cant i download exe files?
<dwidmann_> Mine is some awkward combination of Feisty and Gutsy, but at least it worked with minimal effort :)
<dec_> how can I check to see the version of kde I am running?
<stdin> dec_: in any kde app, Help > About KDE
<dec_> thanks
<local> why cant i download exe files
<dwidmann_> local: you can't? I don't see why you'd want to, but I don't see any reason they wouldn't be downloadable either ...
<raven24> hello! I have a problem with my new notebook: no sound...
<dwidmann_> What does it do when you try?
<Fraction> sigh, how do I take a screenshot at the "login"-state
<local> i wanna test to use exe files with the wine
<dwidmann_> raven24: Sometimes it's just muted, you sure it's not muted?
<maverick_> who's responsible for ubuntu's repos. ?
<raven24> yes absolutely sure... i looked up my chipset at google and i found out that it could be a problem with the kernel module
<dwidmann_> what chipset is it?
<raven24> lspci says: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<dwidmann_> raven24: type lsmod | grep snd, what modules are listed?
<agresor> Hello i have big problems with Burning CD, I have DVD-RW and CD-RW  2 rooms' and I can not burn anything with k3b or cd-burner.    BURN PROCES FAILED. CAn anyone Help PLEASE ?????
<raven24> snd_hda_intel, snd_pcm_oss, snd_mixer_oss, snd_pcm, snd_seq_dummy, snd_seq_oss, snd_seq_midi, snd_rawmidi, snd_seq_midi_event, snd_seq, snd_timer, snd_seq_device
<Fraction> is it possible to take a screenshot before you have logged in?
<agresor> Hello i have big problems with Burning CD, I have DVD-RW and CD-RW  2 rooms' and I can not burn anything with k3b or cd-burner.    BURN PROCES FAILED. CAn anyone Help PLEASE ?????
<drewcipher_> agresor, I was having the same issue.   I don't have the correct fix but I was able to work around  by launching from sudo on command line    sudo k3b
<agresor> drewcipher_,  :s
<agresor> uhh
<agresor> How tof ix ?
<drewcipher_> agresor, I'd try with sudo k3b.  if it works then you know it is just a matter of permissions.
<agresor> drewcipher_,  i truyed .. still not working.
<dwidmann_> agresor: if it really is permissions issues, in k3b go to settings -> setup systems permissions
<raven24> dwidmann_: according to google snd_hda_intel is the correct module, but still no sound
<drewcipher_> agresor;  drats
<dwidmann_> raven24: hmm, yeah, sounds right
<drewcipher_> dwidmann:  I'll try it out.  thanks.
<jerware> i just coppied a file to my usb drive.
<jerware> umount: /media/disk: device is busy
<agresor> drewcipher_,  what about drats ?
<jerware> i just  want my usb drive.
<SubOne> can anyone tell me the imagemagick command to convert a png to 24bit?
<drewcipher_> oh, sorry.  drats was slang for "son of a !@#!"
<maverick_> Doea anyone agree with me that amarok in feisty sucks ?!!
<jerware> maverick_: i use vlc for everything
<raven24> jerware: did you close all windows (including command line) showiing the content of your usb stick?
<jerware> raven24: thanx :P
<maverick_> VLC mainly for playng the unplayable ;)
<SubOne> maverick_: it works great for me
<dwidmann_> raven24: looks like anything silly or stupid has been ruled out then ... I really don't know what you'll be able to do from there though. Maybe crimsun would know, he's positively brilliant when it comes to sound related stuff.
<maverick_> SubOne: it's very laggy
<maverick_> SubOne: very slow
<SubOne> maverick_: not for me
<dwidmann_> maverick_: afraid I can't agree, I don't think it sucks in Feisty
<raven24> dwidmann_: thanks, i'll ask him...
<maverick_> it was woking great in edgy , now in fesity i populate my media library and everything goes messy and keeps halting then coming back
<SubOne> can anyone tell me the full imagemagick command to convert a png to 24bit?
<agresor> SubOne, man imagemagick
<agresor> ;p
<SubOne> agresor: is it -posterize?
<crube> What does kubuntu use to automount hd's? My fluxbox doesn't automount my USB-HD, so I need to know if there's some program I need to run for it to work.
<pascal> Is there a small command-program or script that can send mail through smtp?
<Roey> em
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I mounted an SSH volume with FUSE, and I get this when I try to list the directory as a non-root user:
<Roey> ?--------- ? ?    ?          ?                ? home
<Roey> what the heck is that???
<stdin> Roey: don't mount it as root then...
<Roey> stdin:  how do I enable users to mount fuse volumes, then?
<stdin> Roey: they should already be, as long as they are in the fuse group
<Roey> stdin:  ahhhhhhhhhh ok then.
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> fuse groupp.
<Roey> aye
<Tm_T> Roey: you use sshfs or fuse straight?
<Roey> sshfs
<Roey> I'm in the fuse group...er... I added my user just now to to the fuse group in /etc/fuse, but I forgot how to add it to my user in their current shell (I tried newgrp roey but it rejects my password)
<llutz> Roey: addgroup user fuse
<Roey> ahh ok
<Roey> thanks :)
<Roey> 13:21:43 ~ sudo addgroup roey fuse
<Roey> The user `roey' is already a member of `fuse
<llutz> ups, read you wrong. your user has to re-login to let change take effect
<Roey> right but
<Roey> eh
<Roey> llutz:  I tried newgrp but it wants a password and rejects anything I give it.
<kruemel_> hi, im using skype, and i can hear everybody, but cant talk, i also can hear my own voice, but the others dont.. well same as teamspeak.. what can i do?
<llutz> kruemel_: set capture device to mic in kmix, alsamixer
<kruemel_> llutz: well i tryied to set up the Mic Capture in alsamixer, but nothing hjappened.. but u mean something other or?
<kruemel_> llutz: i tihnk i know what u mean.. the Mic-in mode.. but do you have the script for the console?
<llutz> kruemel_: a script? usually you only need to set the capture-flag on "mic" and adjust the levels to your needs
<kruemel_> llutz: it is micin...
<kruemel_> llutz: well it is, but the other can hear me
<kruemel_> cant*
<llutz> no idea then,sorry
<kruemel_> well, i can hear my own voice in the speaker.. but the other not
<llutz> kruemel_: use alsamixer and press F4
<kruemel_> llutz: then?
<llutz> kruemel_: you should see "mic" with capture-flag and "capture" with a level >0
<kruemel_> llutz: i see "mic" [capture]  all and on the bottom "100"
<llutz> kruemel_: are you sure having configured the right device in skype?
<kruemel_> llutz: how to save?
<llutz> kruemel_: esc  then "sudo alsactl store"
<kruemel_> llutz: thx :)
<kruemel_> llutz: grat. it works
<elite101> how do i check what kinda of ethernet pci card i have in Kubuntu 7.04?
<elite101> i need the model #
<llutz> elite101: lspci
<elite101> whats that?
<elite101> konsole?
<llutz> yes
<elite101> thanx
<drewcipher_> lspci - lists all PCI devices
<llutz> elite101: look for "Ethernet" or "Network"
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> i got it now
<elite101> D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet
<combo> how to install all necessary NON-FREE codecs like w32codec and all music? untill today i've used AUTOMATIX so there were no problems... 'sudo apt-get install ... ' ? :}
<combo> can some1 help how to install those non-free codecs ? don't u listen mp3 ?!
<BluesKaj> combo , make sure your sources list has the seveas or medibuntu repos and you can 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs'
<combo> BluesKaj: ok, done... and what else codecs are needed ?
<combo> BluesKaj: cuz i guess that it's not all ?
<BluesKaj> and xine-extrcodecs and libdvdcss2
<elite101> when i go to "storage media" all that it shows is a folder and its named "cdrom0" ? there is no HDD there?
<BluesKaj> xine extracodecs
<BluesKaj> err  xine-extracodecs
<combo> BluesKaj: ' sudo apt-get install xine extracodecs ' is that right command ? :] 
<wastedfluid> hello.  just installed kubuntu .. removed gnome.  when i click on the computer, and select "home folder" (to open home folder) - it asks me what to open it with..
<combo> BluesKaj: key
<martijn81> combo: no, sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs is
<combo> BluesKaj: is there anything else from codecs ? :)
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install xine-extracodecs
<elite101> mhmm how do i bring up fstab?
<BluesKaj> don't forget libdvdcss2 , for dvd playback
<combo> BluesKaj: ok, xine done
<combo> BluesKaj: oka
<combo> - libdvdcss2, also done
<combo> BluesKaj: is this everything ? :)
<elite101> how do i get fstav?
<elite101> fstab*
<combo> BluesKaj: also music will be working ?
<elite101> im trying to mount my HDD
<elite101> its in fat32 formatt but it wont mount it on "Filesystems"
<elite101> in admin tools
<runlevelten> !skanks
<ubotu> see !mneptok
<elite101> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<local> hi how do i install ncurse from xlink kai
<elite101> ahhh hey
<elite101> u
<BluesKaj> elite101, in the run box , kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<elite101> local, my hero
<local> ?
<elite101> u got xlink working?
<elite101> :)
<local> nope
<elite101> ahh
<local> are you?
<elite101> well if u get it to work can u msg me lol
<elite101> yeah i was trying
<local> hiow did you fo?
<local> do*
<elite101> it was missing some files
<local> yeah me too
<elite101> or something i got it installed and such but it wouldnt run
<local> yuo
<local> p
<elite101> its there fault or something they didnt make it rite
<local> yup
<local> i am trying ncurse right now
<local> but it wont work
<elite101> there is something i found on the internet its like a GUI
<local> hmm
<elite101> it boots up the orbital and such for Xlink
<kalorin> !image magik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image magik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite101> i tried windows Xlink but obv its not going to work :(
<elite101> local, what are u hooking up to xlink with? ps2/xbox/psp etc.
<kalorin> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* kalorin sighs
<local> hmm xbox
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> same*
<elite101> Halo2?
<local> yup
<elite101> :)
<local> !xlink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elite101> #kubuntu-offtopic
<elite101> go there for a sec
<Dexter_F> so there's mirrror.noreply.org which has later TOR packages for feisty - but are they trustworthy? who runs it?
<Dave132> whats the best way to view internet video on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<arun> Dave132: internet video? what format
<Dave132> arun windows media
<Daisuke-Laptop> mplayer plugin + w32codecs, maybe?
<arun> Dave132: install the mplayer plugin for firefox
<grayson> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<grayson> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dave132> arun,have that and still have problems
<arun> Dave132: what problems
<BluesKaj> Dave132, and if you want to view youtube videos , you'll need the flash plugin as well
<Roey> hey guys
<grayson> hi intelikey
<Dave132> arun, currently using gxine and getting demuxer errors
<Roey> llutz:  I tried mounting when I had the fuse group, and I  STILL got an error message ("can't open /dev/fuse").  I do have the fuse module loaded.  What could be wrong, do you think?
<intelikey> grayson
<Dave132> blueskaj, flash works fine
<grayson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34685/
<BluesKaj> good, Dave132
<llutz> Roey: /dev/fuse is owned root:fuse?
<grayson> can someone look at that and tell me what the DISABLED means?
<x86__> Hi, what is the best codec pack to play mp3 and video files?
<grayson> iwlist
<Roey> llutz:  right
<grayson> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Roey> llutz:  and it's not user-anything (in terms of perms)
<grayson> x86__: ^^^
<Roey> llutz:  it's root.root
<llutz> Roey: it should be root:fuse
<intelikey> grayson i'll go out on a limb and say that the network interface is "disabled" at the moment, i.e. ifconfig eth# down         or up to activate
<Roey> oh, ok.
<Roey> llutz:  well this is all kubuntu I changed it on.
<Roey> So I don't know why it's not like that already
<BluesKaj> grayson, disabled could mean it doesn't detect a Local area network , hence disabled
<Roey> llutz:  ok pefect! It worked!  Thanks
<grayson> intelikey: That gives me no such file or directory
<Dave132> the mplayer plugins are very unreliable, seems like websites are purposly designing videos not to work with linux
<llutz> Roey: fine
<grayson> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Dave132, the xine plugin for FF seems to work better than the mplayer
<grayson> intelikey: sudo iwconfig gives me a eth1 assigned to the card
<Dave132> BluesKaj, ill try those,thanks
<BluesKaj> hi grayson
<Dave132> is xine better than gxine?
<BluesKaj> gxine is for the gnome desktop
<BluesKaj> both will work tho , Dave132
<grayson> I see that the kill switch for the wireless if off can generate the DISABLED moniker
<Dave132> BluesKaj, i know but most kde and gnome work interoperably on either system
<Dave132> inm still getting alot of demuxer errors
<intelikey> grayson either way  for what ever cause,  the interface is "off"  whether hard or soft control.
<x86__> How i can download & install it?
<grayson> intelikey: Ok I'll hit the forums
<grayson> x86__: Do you have multiverse enabled?
<intelikey> that's what the   *-network DISABLED   is telling you.
<x86__> Multiverse? Sorry, but i dont know it. just 4 hours using kubuntu.
<intelikey> grayson it can also mean it has no driver (module) inserted, i think.
<intelikey> !repos | x86__
<ubotu> x86__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> x86__ you should probably have a read there ^    and welcome.
<grayson> intelikey: no it does I checked that already
<grayson> I'm setting up ndiswrapper now
<intelikey> if the module is inserted you don't need ndiswrapper   :)
<grayson> intelikey: but it doesn't work :)
<combo> - i have question: how can i add such music toolbar to the PANEL http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/8835/screenxw6.png ? in Kubuntu LTS i had no problem with it but now i can't solve that ? :[
<intelikey> hmmm i need a four pole dubble throw switch....  don't seem to have one....
<kenro> When's Hte gibbon scheduled to be released?
<intelikey> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<kenro> Okay. When was Bambi released?
<intelikey> 7 & 4
<kenro> intelikey:  Translate, ease?
<kenro> intelikey:  Translate, please?
<intelikey> 2007 & month 4
<intelikey> 7.04
<intelikey> or 7.4
<Schuenemann> hey, I need help, I changed video card and can't start X
<intelikey> Schuenemann sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[ifroog] > Schuenemann, what video card did you buy ?
<drif> monitor & display settings somehow buggy? when I enter admin mode and try to swap to widescreen I cannot apply my changes
<Schuenemann> I did that, I can only start it with 8 bit depth color
<BluesKaj> drif, did you logout and back in  after the changes ?
<drif> BluesKaj: I don
<noesis> Schuenemann: which chipset are you using?
<drif> BluesKaj: sorry mispressed my keyboard
<drif> BluesKaj: I mean, I don't have to click apply first?
<Schuenemann> noesis, I only know it's an intel onboard
<Schuenemann> [ifroog] , intel onboard
<[ifroog] > Schuenemann, but i guess you bough a new one ? thats how you changed it.
<grayson> intelikey: So you are saying that ndiswrapper is not needed?
<[ifroog] > err, Added newone.
<Schuenemann> [ifroog] , sorry, I don't understand
<Schuenemann> it's intel onboard
<noesis> Schuenemann: put in your livecd.. let it start.. if it starts correctly with opengl support
<intelikey> grayson i'm saying that if you dont have to insert some propritary non-free restricted windows only driver then you dnot need an application made specifficly for that purpose
<noesis> check your xorg.conf and see which driver is being used
<Schuenemann> noesis, when it start, will it replace xorg.conf?
<noesis> no Schuenemann.. it will be an xorg.conf in memory
<intelikey> grayson and if the card/chip is supported by linux then you don't.    if it's not supported, then you do i guess.
<[ifroog] > Schuenemann, I changed video card and can't start X ?? So i guessed your first card was onboard.
<Schuenemann> then I copy it?
<kenro> intelikey:  Right. Thanks. Which means I gotta put up with networking  and timekeeping instability for too long.
<Schuenemann> [ifroog] , no, it was a nvidia geforce
<Schuenemann> the motherboard was changed too
<noesis> Schuenemann: yes.. you may try,. if the driver is present in your disk isntall it should work
<noesis> just first make backup of your current xorg.conf
<noesis> you may need to review your settings later
<Schuenemann> why? it has the old card :-P
<[ifroog] > Schuenemann, do you still have the nvidia on ?
<[ifroog] > card*
<Schuenemann> [ifroog] , no, I don't have an agp slot anymore
<noesis> even onnboard uses virtual agp
<noesis> it should not matter
<drif> BluesKaj: now I lost all resolutions except 640x480 - getting bit crowded
<Schuenemann> how am I going to connect an agp card when I don't have an agp slot in my card? ...
<[ifroog] > Schuenemann, DO you know how to use vim ?
<Schuenemann> motherboard*
<Schuenemann> [ifroog] , well, a bit
<[ifroog] > Schuenemann,  sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Schuenemann> I'm using windows now
<Schuenemann> I found the kubuntu disk, I'll try the livecd
<[ifroog] > Schuenemann, Locate the Line Driver "nv" OR Driver "nvidia"
<BluesKaj> drif , sorry i was called away for a min . yes you have "apply" your changes then logout and back in .
<grayson> intelikey: I hear you :) but it's being stupid right now
<intelikey> grayson k.
<drif> BluesKaj: sigh..like I said - I cannot apply the changes...and now after restarting X I lost all resolutions except 640x480
<Schuenemann> [ifroog] , and?
<grayson> intelikey: ndiswrapper is as well if it's any consolation
<wastedfluid> hey guys; iwconfig ath0 reports a 93% link quality, yet, knetworkmanager shows 3/4.. anyway to correct this?
<[ifroog] > and change it to Driver "vesa" or Driver "i810"
<[ifroog] > Schuenemann, try the latter first.
<kenro> BTW, anyone know how to fix the timekeeping instability? I don't always boot up into Inet, so crontab or startscrpit isn't practical.
<noesis> Schuenemann: insert i810 where you had nvidia or nv...
<Lynoure> kenro: how unstable is your clock?
<noesis> Schuenemann: i would first insert the live cd and check what the livecd uses in Driver "mychipset" section and use it
<Schuenemann> ok, I'll try the livecd first
<Schuenemann> brb
<Lynoure> kenro: ntpdate on anacron should help some, ntpd even more. But if it is e.g. defaulting to an ancient time at every boot, motherboard battery might be dead...
<kenro> Lynoure:  About 5 hours later than tz, and ntpdate doesn't stick.
<Lynoure> kenro: and it's a physical computer and not a virtual one?
<kenro> Lynoure:  Elaborate, please?
<Lynoure> kenro: xen used to have an annoying clock bug, making ntp not stick either
<juan> hi
<intelikey> to sync the hwclock with a time server  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39130
<Lynoure> kenro: If you don't know what I mean with asking if it is a virtual computer, it's probably physical, that is, running directly on the hardware and not in VMware or Xen
<kenro> Lynoure:  *shrug* I know only it's no vm, it's Kubuntu, it's gutsy gibbon prerelease.
<juan> i want to put a lamp server, after this just a xfce desktop and a proftpd, but what can i do if i dont have a internet conection on that server????????''
<kenro> Lynoure:  Current date, just 5 hours later than tz and ntp doesn't stick.
<juan> root
<Lynoure> kenro: then people at #ubuntu+1 know more about the unreleased versions
<Lynoure> kenro: but check the link intelikey pasted, maybe it helps
<intelikey> juan you can dl the packages on another box and transfer them by disk ?
<kenro> ah. Thanks for the reminder. :)
<Lynoure> kenro: have you tried ntpd yet?
<thehcdreamer> Hello, i'm sorry if i'm using this chat, but what is the contrary of "disabled" in english? thanx
<Lynoure> thehcdreamer: enabled
<thehcdreamer> thanks
<juan> is enabled
<juan> disabled enablewd
<grayson> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kenro> Lynoure:  er... I say, no startup script or crontab, as I don't always boot up into Inet.
<Lynoure> kenro: the daemon won't start unless it can synch once... but I'm not forcing solutions to people
<intelikey> mv /etc/adjtime /etc/adjtime.bak ;ln -s /dev/null /etc/adjtime
<Lynoure> kenro: (that is, unless it is messed up in gutsy)
<kenro> Lynoure:  Right. I better ask +1 before mucking the shell.
<Lynoure> even if you go offline for days, it will still be fine, if configured decently.
* grayson sits on the fastest internet connection in the WOORLDDD!!!!
<intelikey> heh one reboot and you can have "timestamp to far in the future" errors galore
<juan> there is a problem when you try to install some thinmgs in the ubuntu server 6.06 yo must be conected to the internet in order to download the repositories, so what can i do for insatlling whitout internet conection
<intelikey> grayson (: i wondered who held the other end of this rope.
* intelikey sits on the slowest one
<elite101> #kubuntu-offtopic
<elite101> dont mind that^
<grayson> intelikey: I don't think sarcasm comes across well
<intelikey> it wasn't.
<grayson>  it's taking me 72 days to download gcc
<elite101> hey im having problems with my HDD
<elite101> its a FAT32 partition but i need to edit FSTAB
<seanpcrowe> lol, hey all
<elite101> but i cant remember how to edit it or even bring it up
<seanpcrowe> how do i tell hoe much drive space i got left?
<seanpcrowe> *how
<elite101> :P
<intelikey> elite101 kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<juan> i went to a ububtu machine with internet and download the repositories in var/cache/apt/archives, so i copy to aa usb memory and copy into the same directory into the server so i cant install the x sustem and xfce and proftpd
* elite101 wonder's if the spelling of that sentence is why he wants to know
<elite101> thanx
<elite101> intelikey*
<Lynoure> intelikey: if that warning was addressed to kenro, better address it to him directly as he missed the link you meant for him too. But, no, well configured ntpd should not do that at reboot, and if you are worried, you can make a shutdown script that purges sudo timestamps
<intelikey> elite /dev/<device> /<mountpoint> vfat defaults,uuid=1000,dmask=022,fmask=133  0  0
<elite101> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<elite101> whats that mean?
<elite101> whats mountpoiint?
<ehc> where can I add a script to be ran on startup?
<juan> how i can install apps n my lamp server whitout internet connection
<juan> ????????
<Schuenemann> noesis it started, the driver was i810
<intelikey> means "ignore me, i'm a stupid error message that should have been dumped in /dev/null"
<elite101> errr
<elite101> its reading the FSTAB and HDD but i cant see them?
<intelikey> serious
<Schuenemann> now, how do I mount my pendrive?
<grayson> intelikey: I swear if I look at it it slows it down
<elite101> UUID=783add3c-d3dc-4009-9715-2a7372464aa2 none swap sw 0 0
<elite101> HDB1
<Lynoure> Schuenemann: usually, just by plugging it in
<elite101> sorry
<grayson> juan:sudo dpkg -i *
<elite101> i mean HDA5
<noesis> Schuenemann: your opengl screensavers work?
<elite101> last time i enabled a HDD it screwed up my system
<elite101> like badly
<Schuenemann> noesis I'm back at shell, I need to replace the xorg.conf
<Schuenemann> Lynoure I have no X
<elite101> mhmm when i open up storage media it shows only a folder and its "cdrom0"
<elite101> it doesnt show any HDD's?
<elite101> i have fstab open now and there is like 3diff, devices and stuff
<elite101> o_0 very confusing
<intelikey> you asked for the command line and fstab syntax   i gave both.        and you should look at     blkid     to understand what the UUID=  is.
<Schuenemann> what is the command to mount the pendrive? mount dest ???
<Lynoure> Schuenemann: you could try plugging it in, and seeing what it appeared as (usually /dev/sdsomething) and using mount to mount that. But someone else will prolly want you through it in detail
<Lynoure> Schuenemann: see   man mount   for details
<Schuenemann> how am I going to know the correct sd?
<intelikey> Schuenemann that's what he's saying.   plug it in and  read dmesg
<Schuenemann> ahh, dmesg
<Lynoure> Schuenemann: it's the one you did not have before plugging it in. But, really, I'm not sure how kubuntu handles that outside X. I tend to use debian on my bare boxes
<elite101> wow this is confusing to many ppl?
<Schuenemann> I guess I'll have to quit bitchx, brb
<elite101> pendrive?
<elite101> i have a HDD
<intelikey> elite101  /dev/<device> /<mountpoint> vfat defaults,uuid=1000,dmask=022,fmask=133  0  0
<seanpcrowe> hey all... this is amazing, i sooooooo cant tell how much space i got left...
<elite101> just copy it in and save?
<intelikey> or use the UUID if you prefer
<seanpcrowe> how do i do it?
<elite101> i dont understand what ur talking about?
<intelikey> no  translate everything within  <>
<elite101> errr its annyoing to many ppl
<elite101> ahh k
<elite101> ic lol
<intelikey> seanpcrowe  df -h
<BluesKaj> seanpcrowe, hard drive space ?
<seanpcrowe> BlueDevil, yeah lol
<BluesKaj> df -h , as intelikey says
<seanpcrowe> ahhhhhh, thank you guys... that was doing my head in...lol
<intelikey> ksysguard can check disk space too
<intelikey> it probably runs   df
<intelikey> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!anon32@wikipedia/anon32]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<elite101> im scared im going to screw up my sys with fstab i will make a pastebin so u can see how its setup its very weird intelikay,
<elite101> intelikey*
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: ROOT!
<intelikey> open a konsole and do     sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<Schuenemann> Tm_T huh?
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: Schuenemann [n=root@200.254.153.2
<Schuenemann> what about it?
<Tm_T> you should not irc as root
<Schuenemann> why?
<seanpcrowe> do you guys know if kubuntu can play 720p .mkv's ???
<Schuenemann> intelikey I have reasons to believe it's in /dev/sdc
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: http://www.bsd.org/faq.html#rootsucks
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@wikipedia/anon32]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yay
<intelikey> !virus | Schuenemann for a better understanding of why you shouldn't run as root
<Schuenemann> Tm_T I'll read it when I recover X, ok?
<ubotu> Schuenemann for a better understanding of why you shouldn't run as root: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: ;)
<intelikey> Schuenemann please read            ^
<Schuenemann> how am I going to read that?
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: I can privmsg you too if you like
<elite101> intelikey,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34692/
<Schuenemann> Tm_T how about if you tell me how to mount my pendrive, so I can recover X and read it myself? :p
<intelikey> Schuenemann w3m http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: mount /device /destination
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: next?
<Schuenemann> doesn't work
<frojnd> hello tehre. While I try to install kubuntu I get this error message: buffer I/o error on device fd0, logical block 0. What does this mean ???????
<Schuenemann> don't I need to say the filesystem?
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: then say it
<Schuenemann> mount -t vfat /dev/sdc ~/pen ?
<Tm_T> yes?
<Tm_T> if it's vfat
<intelikey> no you do NOT need to say the fs type.
<Schuenemann> it didn't work and I forgot to copy the error message
<Tm_T> intelikey: I think so too
<Schuenemann> what does this mean? -> usb-storage: device found at 4
<elite101> intelikey, did u check out the pastebin? its very confusing...
<atomicpotato> it found a mass storage device attached at USB node 4?
<Schuenemann> that was the output for dmesg
<Schuenemann> atomicpotato where is usb node 4?
<atomicpotato> dunno, it depends on the system. It should be one of your USB jacks.
<elite101> jacks? u mean ports?
<intelikey> elite101 is it hdb1 you are concerned with ?
<elite101> yeah
<Schuenemann> I'd better check what was the error message, brb
<elite101> so it shows in "file systems" in Kcontroll but its just i cant enable it so i can use it
<elite101> the slave HDD^
<intelikey> elite101 /dev/hdb1 <mount\040point> auto nouser,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid
<intelikey> wait
<elite101> 2 zero's
<elite101>  /dev/hdb1 <mount\040point> auto nouser,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<intelikey> elite101 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 auto user,users,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<intelikey> try that   ^
<elite101> okay
<intelikey> are you sure of the fstype ?   is it vfat ?
<grayson> anyone have any dies how I can test if apt-get is hung
<grayson> ideas
<elite101> no its fat32
<intelikey> yeah vfat
<elite101> k
<intelikey> elite101 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 vfat user,users,dmask=022,fmask=133 0 0
<intelikey> alternativly   i would sujest that   ^
<elite101> ahh
<elite101> well i just used the other one
<intelikey> test them both.
<elite101> The system reported: mount: mount point /media/hdb1 does not exist
<elite101> errr?
<intelikey> see which you like.
<intelikey> sudo mkdir -p /media/hdb1
<elite101> k
<intelikey> elite101 a mountpoint is simply a dirrectory to mount the fs onto
<Schuenemann> these are the errors produced by "mount /dev/sdc pendrive" -> cramfs: wrong magic -> VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdc -> Mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<elite101> yeah well last time i mounted another HDD to the "/" mount point :(
<elite101> it wouldnt boot up KDE :(
<intelikey> elite101 lol
<elite101> it was my mistake
<intelikey> unless you use unionfs mounts    anything existing in the dir that you select for a mountpoint is inaccessable until you dismount the fs
<Schuenemann> intelikey me?
<intelikey> elite101
<elite101> yeah well it said on boot-up cannot acces jobcontrol
<Schuenemann> how about me? heh
<elite101> thanx intelikey, it worked :) wuu!!!!
<intelikey> Schuenemann you are trying to mount the wrong device
<Schuenemann> intelikey how can I know which is it? dmesg said sdc
<llutz> Schuenemann: sudo fdisk -l
<grayson> intelikey: 71 days :)
<runlevelten> !sense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<elite101> this is weird? machine: i586? is that 64-bit? i recently moved to a AMD prossecor? it was befor i386
<intelikey> Schuenemann sudo fdisk -l     see if it's listed
<Schuenemann> let me try, brb
<elite101> what is the command for the PCI card attached?
<intelikey> elite101 no 586 is 32bit
<elite101> k
<elite101> thought so
<elite101> its just the number was higher :P
<vge> lspci
<elite101> thanx
<intelikey> or lshw
<elite101> yeah hw? means hardware?
<intelikey> depends on how much "human readable" info you want
<elite101> yeah lol just the PCI info
<intelikey> yes hw means hardware
<intelikey> and pci cards are hardware too
<elite101> im getting Xlink program for windows but the only windows i had was an old 4gig HDD but it needed drivers for my PCI card so i needed to mount the HDD to put them on there
<sammy> any idea where to start debugging kopete msn connection problems? I get no sort of troubleshooting or debugging information anywhere, connection to msn dies silently, and doesn't even ask me for my password.
* elite101 takes a breath
<intelikey> i hope you didn't edit fstab just for a one off mount....
<elite101> no
<elite101> ?
<elite101> i need it mounted
<elite101> allways
<Schunemann> intelikey hey, it worked. But I can only start X with root. How to fix that?
<intelikey> Schunemann what are you using to "start X"  ?
<Schunemann> startx
<intelikey> Schunemann do you have an  xorg.conf  file in your users home dir ?
<sammy> (any ops might want to change the wiki link to kubuntu.org instead of .com to avoid certificate hostname mismatch errors)
<intelikey> startx will read that if so
<Schunemann> yes
<intelikey> that's why.
<Schunemann> it says I don't have permission to use startx
<intelikey> mounted nosuid ?
<Schunemann> what is nosuid?
<elite101> intelikey, its not letting me rite files to the HDD i just mounted?
<intelikey> Schunemann type    mount | grep nosuid
<Schunemann> is it that stuff of creating the root user? if so, I never did it
<intelikey> elite101 that's why i said i'd use the second line.    "alternatively"   and  "try both and see which you want"
<elite101> k
<BluesKaj> Schunemann, you have to login with username and pw as if you were on the login page
<intelikey> Schunemann no.
<Schunemann> BluesKaj how? I didn't get any login prompt
<Schunemann> I'm using recovery mode
<BluesKaj> oh sorry thot you were at the prompt
<intelikey> Schunemann errr   type  init 2
* BluesKaj goes and sits in the corner 
<Schunemann> intelikey maybe I should try using 'normal' mode now, as I have a nice xorg.conf now?
<intelikey> Schunemann that's what i just said.    in the console  enter    init 2
<Schunemann> ok, brb
<BluesKaj> save it
<noesis> exit quit while you can
<Schunemann> ?
<noesis> Schunemann: exit the term
<noesis> alt-2 or whatever
<noesis> and login as you
<Schunemann> I still don't have X!
<Schunemann> brb
<BluesKaj> ctrl + X
<noesis> then you can try startx
<kyuss> Bonsoir
<intelikey> gooday
<sebbar_> what's the best way to automatically mount a disc read/write instead of just read?
<kyuss> j'ai un probleme avec SU
<intelikey> it really depends on the fs type
<kyuss> lorsque je met mon pass il ne le prend pas...
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sebbar_> intelikey: ext3
<kyuss> ok ;)
<kyuss> thanks
<elite101> intelikey, once i type that line in the fstab do i open up filesystems and then dis-able and enable it ?
<intelikey> sebbar_ it defaults to rw
<intelikey> elite101 or  sudo umount /media/hdb1 ;sudo mount /media/hdb1
<elite101> k
<intelikey> pick your take
<intelikey> and take your pick,
<elite101> lol
<intelikey> just don't pick your nose while you do it
<elite101> i did it worked
<elite101> ;)
<spaz> hello
<intelikey> spaz
<spaz> i keep trying to login to KDE, but for some reason it throws me straight back to the title screen
<spaz> no errors or anything
<spaz> hello intelikey
<zdadrdem_> spaz maybe your disc is full
<spaz> zdadrdem_: no
<spaz> it's far from full
<sebbar_> intelikey: ah I had formatted it as root, that's why I was confused. tnx
<elite101> man i hate windoze me :(
<intelikey> out of disk space in your home ?     mucked up permissions in your home ?    spaz
<spaz> hmm
<BluesKaj> spaz, try default
<spaz> home has no quota
<spaz> permissions, maybe
<intelikey> sebbar_ you always format as root.    or i do...
* spaz takes a look
<intelikey> sebbar_ are you sure you are not asking about inode permissions rather than  mounted as readonly or read write  ???
<compilerwriter> OK ladies and gents.  I would like to try out the tasty menu for kde but have no clue how to go about it.  Someone have time to hand hold for a few minutes?
<sebbar_> intelikey: well I just formatted the disk as user and it let me do it. I was a bit surprised actually. May it's a bit strange because it's a sata disc connected via a usb adapter. Well hey it seems to work fine now :)
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: the suse kickoff menu?
<spaz> aha
<spaz> the permissions indeed
<spaz> thanks ^_^
<elite101> intelikey, it stilll says i dont hav write permissions?
<spaz> *intellikey
<anu> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<compilerwriter> noserednaekim I am not sure I read about it in akgregator.
<intelikey> sebbar_ k.
<compilerwriter> It is supposed to be a replacement to kmenu nosrednaekim
<intelikey> elite101 which fstab line right now ?
<elite101> #2
<spaz> i must have hosed them when i transferred my entire kubuntu install to a new, larger HD
<elite101> i tried both
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: what is it called?
<spaz> :-s
<elite101> they still wont let me write?
<compilerwriter> I would just like to try it out instead of kmenu for a while nosrednaekim
<intelikey> elite101 ok and  what does konsole command      echo $UID       tell us ?
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: alrighy :) do you have it installed?
<elite101> 1sec
<compilerwriter> nosrednaekim http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Tasty+Menu?content=41866
<elite101> omg
<elite101> im dumbbbb
<elite101> :)
<elite101> 1000
<compilerwriter> nosrednaekim I want to make sure I get my kmenu stuff backed up properly so I can switch back if I want.  I have yet to install though.
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: it shouldn't affect the current Kmenu
<compilerwriter> nosrednaekim I just want to do this properly.
<intelikey> elite101 in the string "user,users,dmask=022,fmask=133"    add the word ,uid=1000     or is it uuid=1000      ????
* intelikey has to look that one up
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: but if you want.. save your ".kde" folder from your /home partition
<elite101> one thousand
<elite101> uuid
<nosrednaekim> copy it to "kde-backup" or something
<anu> grr, has someone got the flashplugin nonfree package without having to download the crap from adobe? its going at 200 bytes per second
<intelikey> yeah uuid
<elite101> but the line u gave me was this?
<elite101> :
<elite101> */dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 vfat user,users,dmask=022,fmask=133 0 0
<elite101> take out the *
<elite101> there is no UUID?
<jussio1> no one?
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: ok.i'm looking into it.
<elite101>  /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 vfat user,users,dmask=022,fmask=133 0 0  <--- That is all i need to put? or do i add the UUID=1000?
<tuke81> dxr3 anyone
<intelikey> <intelikey> elite101 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 vfat user,users,dmask=022,fmask=133  0 0   <<< that's what i first said.    >>> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 vfat user,users,uuid=1000,dmask=022,fmask=133  0 0   <<<< that's what i'm saying you need to add in.   there is differance in  uuid and UUID
<sehe> jussio1: anything you'd like to ask?
<voidmage> "grub-install (hd0) failed. this is a fatal error."
<voidmage> I got that error when installing kubuntu
<compilerwriter> I believe I have my .kde folder backed up now nosrednaekim
<elite101> ahh k
<jussio1> sehe: sorry, see the post by anu
<intelikey> elite101 in linux everything is case sensitive   and   UUID != uuid   in mount.
<elite101> yeah i know
<sehe> jussi01:  i'm just on - don't have the earlier msgs
<elite101> but where do i add it in?
<elite101> anywhere
<intelikey> sorry if i have confused you.
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: ok, then go ahead and install that deb.
<intelikey> see    ^^^
<elite101> yeah nvm
<martinjh99> how come - when I do a netstat then installing from gb mirror it's connecting to auckland.ubuntu.com?  Is that an Oz server or what?
<elite101> its already there
<jussio1> sehe: has someone got the flashplugin nonfree package without having to download the crap from adobe? its going at 200 bytes per second
<elite101> sorry
<voidmage> How can I get around "grub-install (hd0) failed. this is a fatal error." in the installer?
<sehe> jussio1: sry dunno bout that :D
<elite101> jussio1, if u need to install flashaplayer? i usually get firefox and go to a site that needs it and it will download th plugin for u fast
<jussio1> its always really slow - very annoying
<elite101> ^^^
<intelikey> !grub | voidmage
<ubotu> voidmage: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elite101> sudo apt-get install firefox
<jussio1> elite101: never works for me, and im using konq
<elite101> well if u try firefox and go to www.joecartoon.com it should work
<Schuenemann> intelikey, hey, I finally got it working
<elite101> just select a video a small pop-up will apera for plugin
<Schuenemann> or at least I think so, haven't booted yet
<intelikey> Schuenemann :)
<Schuenemann> thanks :-)
<jussio1> elite101: I dont want to use firefox
<Schuenemann> what do you have against firefox?
<BluesKaj> jussio1, use konq but try to DL flash with it
<jussio1> Schuenemann: its gtk
<jussio1> iirc
<Schuenemann> intelikey, is it possible to use glx with this card?
<Schuenemann> jussio1, yeah, it is
<intelikey> jussio1 put the flashplayer plugin in your .kde/share/apps/konqueror/plugins/  dir    may not be the exact address but that's the concept
<elite101> lol dont wanna use firfox :s
<voidmage> what am I looking for in there?
<jussio1> elite101: are you lol'ing at me?
<intelikey> elite101 i refuse to use ff too
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> why?
<jhutchins> voidmage: Manual install of grub outside the installer.
<intelikey> don't like it
<elite101> meh
<elite101> :P
<jussio1> elite101: why would I put extra libs I dont need on my pc
<Schuenemann> I love the extensions
<tuke81> jussio1: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<jhutchins> Some javascript works better with FF, otherwise i avoid it.
<elite101> well install ff, and the flash plugin will work with konqueror
<Schuenemann> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> how come the bot doesn't know anything about glx? Even I do!
<elite101> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sehe> opera is my favourite. firefox for certain websites and teh extensions (FireBug, Selenium IDE)
<voidmage> jhutchins: how do I do that on a livecd though?
<voidmage> because i tried what it said and it didn't wor'
<voidmage> k
<elite101> yeah firebug isgood
<intelikey> Schuenemann idk...
<intelikey> !info glx
<ubotu> Package glx does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Artimus> I'm having a strange issue with KNetworkManager on Feisty (AMD64).  I'm on the internet, but the manager says "No Network Device Found".  Under manual configuration, my ethernet card is listed O_o
<jhutchins> voidmage: Since you're making me guess, I'd say that it was trying to install to the wrong drive/partition.
<voidmage> I mounted the root partition
<sehe> which means: there is no room in my day to get used to Konq. I only use Konq for ioslaves (man:/ info:/ ftp:/ svn+ssh:/ and the like)
<jhutchins> voidmage: It goes on the bootsector of the first drive.
<voidmage> and looked in /boot
<voidmage> and there wasn't any grub folder in there
<jussio1> Artimus: try switching to offline mode then back to online mode
<mariooliveira> hello kunbuntu world  :)
<compilerwriter> nosrednaekim I managed to create a directory .kde_backup but when I use the cp command to copy the files I am told it is not a directory.
<sehe> mariooliveira: hello back!
<elite101> lol
<mariooliveira> sehe,  hello sorry i dont remember u  maybe a few days ago?
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: how did you create that directory? "mkdir .kde_backup"?
<Artimus> jussio1: No good, but thanks.  Running through sudo does not help either.
<sehe> mariooliveira: i meant, in return :)
<jussio1> Artimus: weird
<voidmage> hmm.
<mariooliveira> ohh lol
<compilerwriter> yes nosrednaekim that is how I created it.
<voidmage> /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't exist
<elite101> Artimus, now why does that name sound fimilar?
<jhutchins> !kdesu | Artimus
<ubotu> Artimus: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<sehe> voidmage: is the boot partition *mounted* ????
<voidmage> yeah
<voidmage> should it be?
<sehe> voidmage: possibly. in default install there is no separate boot part, so you needn't worry
<voidmage> i'm not in my system
<voidmage> i'm on a livecd
<sehe> voidmage: rule is: if you don't know about it, you don't have to mount it
<voidmage> and grub won't install because /boot/grub doesn't exist on my root partition
<Artimus> elite101: I saw a few bugs reported about wireless not detecting.  However, this is a bit different...
<sehe> voidmage: then forget my remark :D
<elite101> Atrimus, ur nickname is that froma  movie?
<elite101> artimus*
<voidmage> any way I can get grub to actually install?
<mariooliveira> i started kunbuntu install dhcpd and config it now  my laptop( booting from lan says  no boot filename received
<elite101> Artimus, ur nickname is that froma  movie?
<sehe> elite101:  Arthemis http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artemis
<Artimus> elite101: No, but it was also used in a movie
<elite101> there now i spelt it rite
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> mhm what one?
<elite101> its so fimilar
<Artimus> Wild West or some such thing with Will Smith?
<Artimus> Wild Wild West maybe?
<elite101> maybe
<elite101> or
<Artimus> ...  I think I found an answer to the Knetworkmanager thing.
<mariooliveira> do i have to add a line at dhcpd config fileor  to thtp witch is not running yet
<nosrednaekim> voidmage: thats very odd.
<elite101> Optimes prime ring a bell?
<elite101> optimus*
<sehe> elite101: matrix?
<mariooliveira> and where do i get  the file?
<elite101> Transformers?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> matrix
<elite101> thats it
<compilerwriter> nosredmaekim I think I have got it now.
<nosrednaekim> voidmage: curious.. is there a "lilo" directory in /boot?
<sehe> voidmage: could it be you are confusing /boot and /media/hddmountpoint/boot ?
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: ok, got it all backed up and that file DLed?
<sehe> nosrednaekim: voidmage: i always use !chroot to make stuff like that easy on my PC's
<voidmage> $ sudo grub-install \(hd0\)
<voidmage> Could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device
<compilerwriter> I am downloading the deb now.
<sehe> voidmage: i'm pretty positive you need to be chrooted for grub-install to work from teh livecd *against the harddrive*
<compilerwriter> Deb downloaded.
<sehe> !chroot | voidmage
<ubotu> voidmage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<nosrednaekim> voidmage: ah.... you have to do a --root-directory=/media/hddmountpoint
<compilerwriter> deb downloaded noserednaekim
<sehe> voidmage: nosrednaekim has a simpler approach!!!! cheers
<voidmage> hmm.
<voidmage> nope.
<jussio1> grrr, does anyone know a european mirror to get flash from?
<sehe> nosrednaekim: my chrooting habit is a gentoo-ism i suspect :D lol
<voidmage> it thinks it's xfs
<nosrednaekim> sehe: thats what I always did till someone shoed me --root-directory
<sehe> nosrednaekim: hehe learning everyday
<zblach_> nosrednaekim: can you have my ghost killed?
<sehe> zblach_: excuse me
<compilerwriter> nosrednaekim I have now installed the package
<nosrednaekim> zblach_: sorry not an admin. try #ubuntu-ops
<voidmage> yeah.
<zblach_> i'm in #python too
<sehe> zblach_: ic
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: I think you ahve to right click on the panel, add applet, the app's name
<zblach_> sehe, take no offense. sorry
<voidmage> I have the same error as http://www.nabble.com/Report-bugs-to-<bug-grub%40gnu.org>-t4161638.html
<sehe> zblach_: hehe was just curious :D
<jussio1> sehe: i cant pm right now
<bdexterholland> what's the name of brazilian channel?
<Schuenemann> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<sehe> jussio1: np i closed the tab already :D
<compilerwriter> Got it there nosrednaekim
<combo> - is this possible to install AIGLX (ati radeon 9600) on Feisty ?
<compilerwriter> Thanks
<bdexterholland> \help
<sehe> '/help' ?
<sehe> uhoh i hope i didn put him off
<jhutchins> voidmage: That's an error message telling you it's safe to ignore the error message.
<voidmage> oh
<voidmage> heh
<nosrednaekim> voidmage: ok run this command " sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/<mountpoint> /dev/<HD code name>"
<voidmage> I got it now.
<sehe> voidmage: good!
<voidmage> is that the last thing ubiquity does?
<voidmage> as in I can reboot safely now?
<compilerwriter> Now how do I make it work so that the tasy menu pops up when I left click on the desktop? nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> voidmage: yeah... did that work?
<voidmage> i'm rebooting now.
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: I don't know if you can
<voidmage> nope, I got a grub prompt
<nosrednaekim> voidmage: what?
<voidmage> it threw me to a grub prompt
<voidmage> maybe it didn't setup a menu.lst
<jussio1> voidmage: sounds like you just need to specify root etc
<jussio1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<compilerwriter> Thanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> voidmage: did you get the grub prompt b4?
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: NP
<voidmage> no, that was my first boot
<voidmage> all I got was a grub prompt
<voidmage> zomg, nvidia-glx-new finally hit the repos with 100 series drivers
<mariooliveira> where is  pxelinux.0 in  kubunt cd?
<jussio1> voidmage: try folling the first link instructions after the sudo grub bit - ie. root (hd0,1) etc
<hayami> hi i have a problem with videos
<nosrednaekim> voidmage:  oh... this is a fresh install?
<voidmage> yeah
<hayami> i see little blue squares what should i do xD?
<voidmage> oh
<voidmage> i have no menu.lst
<hayami> help please xD
<sehe> hayami: ermmm... a question please
<hayami> well, when i play a video or movie, all ok, but little squares are in the display why man?
<hayami>  blue little squares friend
<vge> video type?
<hayami> =o?
<sehe> hayami: sry I missed that line :)
<voidmage> okay, that should have worked
<sehe> hayami: like in nvida/ait or GL or non-GL
<hayami> =o
<hayami> i have an intel
<sehe> atu* ^^
<sehe> ati* hahah
<sehe> intel graphics?
<hayami> i810 it's the driver
<hayami> or something like that
<sehe> laptop?
<hayami> yes friend
<sehe> k
<hayami> 935ABG or something like that
<vge> well, i think i have the same, but if he dont see squares in normal display it's not a gpu problem imho
<hayami> let me send you a picture of the problem
<sehe> i don't have experience with them but afaik most laptop gracards are pretty uncomplicated and shouldn be the cause of problems.
<vge> u have the correct video codecs?
<voidmage> okay
<voidmage> this time it should work
<araizen> what command do i run to install a .deb i just downloaded?
<voidmage> error 18: selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios
<Schuenemann> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> dpkg -i
<sehe> araizen: ^^
<araizen> sehe: thanks
<nosrednaekim> voidmage: sotry, I have to go
<araizen> sehe: i assume sudo dpkg -i?
<sehe> araizen: or in Konqueror, right click, package actions, install :)
<Schuenemann> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sehe> araizen: sudo of course. konqueror will ask the pass
<araizen> oh, if i already had an older version of the software installed, will that hurt?
<sehe> araizen: almost like being on windows, innit? just rightclick
<hayami> xD
<hayami> i take the pictures
<hayami> but
<sehe> araizen: normally, no: deb files contain their dependencies (references) and i think the upgrade is based on the package names
<hayami> in the picture all it's blue
<araizen> sehe, thanks
<sehe> araizen: unless you are packages maintained by various authors, you should be fine
<hayami> so that means i can't take pictures from a video? or what xD
<araizen> except now it gets me dependency problems, so i probably have to go and download those
<araizen> so no, it's not exactly like windows
<sehe> araizen: ok, good point
<hayami> xD well the problem is that the video is runing i can see it but with a lot of little blue squares
<sehe> araizen: i'm sure you can get around that by somehow adding the local package to synaptics, and let synaptics work out the des - however I never tried that
<Schuenemann> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sehe> deps^^
<sehe> Schuenemann: whom are you !-ing to?
<voidmage> hmm.
<voidmage> what if I install a separate boot partition?
<Schuenemann> sehe, whay?
<Schuenemann> what?
<sehe> Schuenemann: you tell ! pastebin but no ones apparently going to post something?
<Schuenemann> I need the page
<Schuenemann> needed
<sehe> Schuenemann: kkkkk sry :D
<hayami> is it a problem with my driver?
<sehe> Schuenemann: earlier you said '! intel' (also for own use?)
<Schuenemann> yeah... and the bot doesn't know what intel is
<sehe> Schuenemann: just your luck
<sehe> Schuenemann: I'd like to find a page with bot factoids
<sehe> Schuenemann:  that link is broken :D
<voidmage> hmm.
<bryce_> Hello folks!
<voidmage> that would explain why the /boot partition then.
<Schuenemann> I'd like to use GLX with my intel card
<hayami> so then
<hayami> i'm lost? xD
<sehe> Schuenemann: i'd say --> forums but maybe you tried
<Schuenemann> I didn't, but I have bad luck there
<hayami> and the weird thing is that my resolution can go to 1990 x 1440 and here i just have 1024x 768
<sehe> Schuenemann: things like this normally involve (1) a hardware list (2) a steps-to-install list... Typically something I find on forums. I'd have a try
<hayami> why is that?
<sehe> hayami: because the monitor is not correctly detected. The 'modelines' (or their modern equivs?) are not present for the high res modes
<sehe> !resolution | hayami
<ubotu> hayami: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<combo> can some1 help in question: beryl or compiz? (AIGLX, ATI Radeon 9600 - my computer is average - little old stuff :) )
<hayami> o i see
<sehe> combo: depends a bit, try?
<hayami> well i hope i don't destroy my lap, i'm a beginner here, i have two days with kubuntu :P
<sayers> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<combo> sehe: eee... what? :)
<sehe> combo: you mean as in which wm to choose.
<sehe> hayami: you can always backup /etc/Xorg before any changes
<combo> sehe: i just want someone to help me what choose - beryl or compiz. i guess it's not the same
<sehe> hayami: I actually once saved my ass by restoring xorg.conf from the livecd :D
<combo> i'm just little bored with all those beryl effects (fire effect, cube, etc.) so i thinking about compiz
<sehe> combo: no it isn't. the projects have been branched, but I think they merged again into the current beryl
<combo> i heard it's more stable than beryl
<sehe> combo: could be. in fact it is probably a small subset :D
<combo> sehe: ok then, i'll try compiz (before used only beryl)
<combo> sehe: thx :] 
<sehe> combo: I use beryl however so I don't know which features are in compiz. I do know that it is easy to switch if you have them both installed (beryl-manager, slect wm, beryl/compiz):D
<combo> sehe: actually i just need windows decaration (in beryl called EMERALD THEME) - in compiz is something similar?
<combo> sehe: oh i see... u don;t know
<combo> sehe: ok:)
<combo> sehe: and what is 'wm' ??
<sehe> combo: i think i have heard that compiz uses emerald as well (might be the thing that came from compiz all the way)
<sehe> !wm | combo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> window-manager
<combo> sehe: ok then, so trying COMPIZ
<combo> sehe: thx for help me choose :d
<sehe> combo: so wm ==> kwin, twm, fwce, enlightenment, compiz, beryl
<combo> sehe: yeap, know already :)
<sehe> combo soz good luck
<combo> sehe: hehe, thx... cuz luck is strongly recomended, especial with new stuff :D
<hayami> thanks
<sehe> combo: yup
<hayami> i will
<sehe> hayami: good luck as well
<hayami> reboot the xserver
<hayami> thanks sehe be back if i can :p
<sehe> hayami: i'll see you later then
<sehe> k loox like as good a time as any to go to bed
<sehe> nn
<wwcross> nn
<BluesKaj> which flash plugin works on the web in Konqueror ?
<wwcross> i use firefox
<BluesKaj> so do I but i like konqueror for some sites
<BluesKaj> wwcross, telling others what you use doesn't answer the question , does it ?
<wwcross> sorry i was making the point that i dont know, sorry to make idiotic staitment
<hayami> hi
<hayami> friends problem fixed!!! thanks sehe
<magicalmoose> hurrah
<hayami> and now i can see the videos without little blue squares, but the problem now is that the image is not constant, it shakes a little
<a589thRuin> lskdjfaf
<hayami> can i fix that problem?
<a589thRuin> whore
* lombra esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-170-30-254.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<voidmage> ugh.
<voidmage> i can't seem to get the installer to work
<voidmage> i'll try alternate cd
<worms> Hello
<worms> Somebody speak frech ???
<worms> quelqu'un parle franais
<sammy> hrm. msn works fine from this machine, in the same network location, with other clients, with no setup. it just dies silently with kopete. i guess I'll head to the kde or kopete channel.
<dori> un petit peu
<worms> dori j'ai un probleme de son
<sammy> worms: translate.google.com !
<worms> je suis sur ubuntu et je n'ai pas de son
<worms> sammy: i've no sound on my computer
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<worms> stdin: i'v found nothing on ubuntu.fr
<DRK-AAM> Hola, anybody who's ever had to rescue a system here?
<stdin> worms: there's #ubuntu-fr and #kubuntu-fr  have you tried both?
<sammy> stdin: haha wonderful, thank you, I was busy trying to translate responses that made sense :P
<wwcross> i once had to rescue my X-Server after a rather dodgy attempt at a self Beryl install
<worms> i going to tray kubuntu.fr
<dori> worms: kinfocenter est qu'il ya quelque chose li?
<stdin> dori: if you want to talk french, do it in the french channel
<DRK-AAM> worms, vas-y, c un channel completement francophone
<stdin> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dori> stdin: I don't, I can barely make myself understood
<DRK-AAM> wwcross: Cause I don't know what I did, but I had the good idea to migrate from gnome to kde...
<DRK-AAM> wwcross: but beryl never gave me any trouble... :P
<DRK-AAM> Just to let you guys know, worms has finally understood, he's in ubuntu-fr... lol
<sammy> OH I know what I was going to ask in here. is there a way for me to enable debugging in a package? I might want to go digging through apt-get documentation...
<wwcross> DRK-AAM i messed up the .conf file
<sammy> since I can't get any sort of error message AT ALL out of kopete's msn plugin, but I don't want to just go compiling from source with debugging symbols, since I can connect to msn from other clients in kubuntu
<sammy> so I have no idea where to start with trying to figure out why it dies silently.
<DRK-AAM> wwcross: would you know how I could go about just reinstalling kubuntu but keeping my files, the progs, I don't mind losing them
<wwcross> DRK-AAM: sorry i have no idea m8
<DRK-AAM> It's ok, I guess someone will see this, so, I just need patience... were you able to repair beryl in the end^
<wwcross> i got it working, but i went back to the normal KDE
<DRK-AAM> wwcross: Anyways, in a couple months, gutsy'll be out w/ compiz fusion as the default desktop manager... Oh yeah
<wwcross> very cool lookin,
<wwcross> Gnome is 10 today
<DRK-AAM> today??
<jhutchins> DRK-AAM: That ought to keep the channel busy.
<DRK-AAM> lol
<wwcross> lol
<jhutchins> DRK-AAM: Seeing as it still doesn't work for most users.
<DRK-AAM> Hmmm... True...
<wwcross> fusion needs better GFX
<DRK-AAM> And as proud representative of the n00bz, it'll also need to be packaged for easier installation...
<DRK-AAM> let me tell ya, the hours I spent on installing just beryl!
<wwcross> yeah
<wwcross> Firepaint. cool but donno what use it is
<mintsoup> is there any way to make window redraw when dragging a window over top of another a little faster?
<Angelus> where is kde and qt installed?
<gdiebel> mintsoup: that is mostly dependent on your graphics hardware. are you using nvidia or ati binary drivers, or the ones included with xorg? also, you can configure kde to only show window outlines when dragging a window around
<mintsoup> i don't remember exactly my drivers, but i am using an ati card with xgl drivers or something like that..
<Dexter_F> does kubuntu use apple style hinting?
<_wintermute_> Dexter_F: how do you mean
<gdiebel> Dexter_F: not quite. freetype hinting is similar to apple if using autohinter. more close to microsoft style hinting if using the bytecode interpreter. also depends on which fonts. some look great with freetype bytecode, some not. autohinter is more consistent
<Dexter_F> gdiebel: ok, lemme sum up: 3 options, apple, FT auto, none.
<Dexter_F> apple=illegal, FT=ok for most
<Dexter_F> or is FT hinting and FT+autohinting yet another thing?
<der_fox> any germans in here ?
<gdiebel> Dexter_F: not exactly. the autohinter does not infringe on patents. the bytecode interpreter may. it is enabled by default in debian/ubuntu. so, technically speaking, default ubuntu may be infringing.
<trekdanne> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<trekdanne> der_fox: even if there are they are not allowed to speak german :P
<Eeyore-Jr> is there a way to check a system for defaults, against an attack in kubuntu?
<carbonfreeze> anyone having issues passing vga= options to kernel on boot? tribe4+. I get a blank screen instead of normal verbose output
<trekdanne> carbonfreeze: what value are you passing
<Dexter_F> gdiebel: *that's* what I wanted to hear. I'm installing debian Etch on an other box and wondered why font's are so f?!*ing ugly there.
<carbonfreeze> trekdanne: wait 1.
<trekdanne> carbonfreeze: i'm using vga=791 for a nice 1024x786
<trekdanne> carbonfreeze: hmm i think it should be a resolution or "ask"
<carbonfreeze> trekdanne: I tried that and vga=0x318 etc and all i get is blank screen.
<Eeyore-Jr> a way to check the integrity of a system?
<carbonfreeze> trekdanne: this is with verbose option
<gdiebel> Dexter_F: so if you prefer closer to apple style, just pick slight hinting in your control panel, that forces autohinter. or you can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config" and pick autohinting. uh debian and ubuntu fonts are both using the same hinting by default.
<trekdanne> carbonfreeze: hmm i dunno really never had any problems with that switch
<carbonfreeze> trekdanne: I didn't either, until doing a dist-upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 tribe4 about 2 weeks ago
<carbonfreeze> trekdanne: tried forcing fb device in options (radeonfb and a couple others) to no effect.
<trekdanne> carbonfreeze: what kernel are you using
<Eeyore-Jr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<carbonfreeze> trekdanne: 2.6.22-9
<carbonfreeze> trekdanne: it has been a problem since the first 7.10 kernel that was used with tribe4; and each kernel since.
<trekdanne> hmm strange indeed
<familia> hola a todos
<trekdanne> carbonfreeze: hmm maybe ask in #kubuntu-devel ?
<der_fox> #kubuntu-de
<der_fox> jaaaaaaaaaaaa
<der_fox> mein compiz luft :D
<voidmage> was anyone here when I was asking about my reinstall troubles?
<voidmage> turns out the hard drive died.
<NickPresta> voidmage, heh. I'm glad you found a solution.
<trekdanne> does the *ubuntu alternative installation disc use ncurses (like slackware and debian)?
<Dexter_F> gdiebel: well, that's odd then, for the character spacing as well as the chars themselves are wider than on this feisty box
<Biovore> trekdanne: yes.. it all text based.. just like debian's installer
<trekdanne> Biovore: ok nice
<gdiebel> Dexter_F: that could be due to many other factors than hinting, font size or face, screen dpi. There are many things involved in getting nice fonts. search ubuntuforums for subpixel hinting for feisty. that gives you a new method of filtering the subpixel fringing that occurs in freetype (similar to ms cleartype) it makes for fairly accurate glyphs with sharpness and contrast as good as or better than windows.
<Dexter_F> gdiebel: CRT, so subpixels are no concern. forcing both servers to 96dpi via kcontrol.
<Dexter_F> guess ill clone the according .kde files and see what I can get
#kubuntu 2007-08-23
<anu> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<wastedfluid> anybody have an alternative for networkmanager?
<gdiebel> wastedfluid: tried knetworkmanager?
<wastedfluid> gdiebel;  that's what i'm using that I hate; knetworkmanager.  I type in my WEP key, and it just does nothing.. it gets to 28%, and doesn't let me try anything else.. i have to reboot to try another setting.
<gdiebel> wastedfluid: if it sits there trying to connect, just close the window and try again. it should cancel the previous operations. more generally, are you using the wep passphrase or the key itself? you can set which one to use explicitly
<NickPresta> If I install *buntu on a computer using the alternate install CD because the desktop CD gives me X errors, does that mean my fully installed system will start off with an X error too?
<angasule> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<angasule> it's a fracking joke :(
<carbonfreeze> angasule: agree +1. Should be a GUI like YAST.. lol
<angasule> carbonfreeze: I haven't used yast in years, but pppoeconf is horrible :P
<angasule> carbonfreeze: it's a real problem, because all the broadband ISPs in my country use pppoe
<sammy> okay this doesn't seem right. reading the repository documentation, it seems feisty-backports is added by checking 'unsupported updates' in adept-manager
<carbonfreeze> angasule: yeah. I like YaST alot more than the kubuntu config stuff, its just faster to setup sometimes
<sirius> Hi there, can anyone point me to the place where I can get some help about a network problem in my Kubuntu, This is my first time at linux althought I'm a .NET Developer and a research, just need some orientation and I will try to bother you guys as little as I can
<angasule> carbonfreeze: I remember in SuSE 7 I loved it, very good stuff
<sammy> erm, scratch that. first things first. I added the kubuntu.org repository for kde-3.5.7 and when i update the available packages, there's nothing 3.5.7 there. i followed the directions a few times, to the letter.
<angasule> sirius: you would have to be more specific
<NickPresta> !network | sirius
<ubotu> sirius: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NickPresta> sirius, that may not be helpful. What seems to be the problem?
<trekdanne> sirius: the Linux Document Project has good technical howtos on almost everything.
<sirius> Well I've installed my speedtouch ( and hard taks) and I'm obviusly connected, still my Konkeror browser just don't connect to any site ( sorry for m bad english, I can refrase if you miss anything )
<sammy> is anyone in here running anything 3.5.7?
<trekdanne> sirius: have you set up any web proxy?
<sirius> nops,
<carbonfreeze> sammy: gutsy has 3.5.7...
<NickPresta> sammy, I've been running 3.5.7 for months.
<sirius> I've followed the exact steps ath linux-usb.org/speedtouch/ubuntu/index.html
<sirius> *at
<NickPresta> sirius, did any steps fail or go wrong?
<Arwen> sammy, I've got kdelibs 3.5.7 if that counts
<sirius> No, everything went just fine, and as a result I'm connected, I don't get it, I can't resolve any webpage using
<sirius> I'm also downloading some Updates
<trekdanne> sirius: hmm try the text-based console browser "w3m"
<NickPresta> sirius, so is this a Konqueror problem or is this a connection problem? If it's the former, try using another browser for now.
<trekdanne> sirius: should be installed with kubuntu per default
<angasule> !kubuntu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<angasule> NickPresta: there is no IRC channel for #kubuntu+1 ?
<sirius> Well the w3m browser works just fine
<NickPresta> angasule, I suppose there aren't enough xubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu users of Gutsy to warrant individual channels?
<wastedfluid> gdiebel; i was using the wep phrase.
<angasule> NickPresta: bummer, and kubuntu-dev list is rather unresponsive
<NickPresta> angasule, well, try in ubuntu+1 and see if there are any kubuntu users there. I don't know what else to suggest
<KondeDrakul> how i enable hibernation in my laptop ?
<angasule> NickPresta: I did, no one is even talking there heh
<sammy> NickPresta: gutsy or feisty?
<sammy> sorry, I should have specified.
<sammy> I followed the directions for adding the 3.5.7 repository but it's not working. and 3.5.7 isn't in the backports, either, I guess.
<nosrednaekim> angasule: no... if you have any real problems with kubuntu specific things go to the deveolpment channel
<NickPresta> sammy, I'm on Feisty
<NickPresta> sammy, deb http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/3.5.7/kubuntu feisty main
<adenicio> stdin: t la?
<sammy> you're ahead of me, thanks :) i'll try that one, maybe the kubuntu.org one isn't working for some reason.
<angasule> nosrednaekim: what? I'm in #ubuntu+1 , is there *another* dev channel?
<nosrednaekim> angasule: #kubuntu-devel for bug with kDE apps and such.
<code_x> hello, my knetwork manager is not showing my wireless AP but 'iwconfig' showing it. can someone tell me how can i fix this ?
<angasule> nosrednaekim: thanks, I guess that's the good thing about standards, there are so many to choose from ;)
<nosrednaekim> code_x: iwconfig doesn't show AP's... thats iwlist...
<sirius> I've noticed that the Kopete app it is also not working, so I guess that it isn't a kokeror problem, any clues?
<magnus__> salve
<magnus__> c' qualcuno?
<code_x> sorry i ment 'iwlist'
<magnus__> cazo
<magnus__> cazzo*
<magnus__> inglesi
<code_x> i wnat to know why its now show up in knetworkmanager
<magnus__> buttana di eva
<nosrednaekim> code_x: hmm... no clue
<NickPresta> magnus__, what language?
<sammy> ah-ha! that repository works! thanks NickPresta. I'll edit the wiki page with the kubuntu.org link that is apparently dead or needs to be investigated.
<magnus__> you speak italian?
<code_x> i used to show up before but today iam just not seeing
<KondeDrakul> nosrednaekim, hello do you know how enable hibernation in laptop ?
<wastedfluid> Does anybody know of a different network manager than knetworkmanager?  anything to connect to a wireless router?  I'm having nothing but problems with it.
<NickPresta> !it | magnus__
<ubotu> magnus__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<code_x> sosrednaekim: so you know how i can use my wireless from the command line
<malqos> can i change walpaper on only one workspace?
<magnus__> grazieeeee
<magnus__> thx
<magnus__> :D
<nosrednaekim> KondeDrakul: heh...if its not working... it'll be a big pain if it even works in the end.
<NickPresta> ciao, magnus__
<magnus__> kubuntu non ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> code_x: sure... do you have any encryption on?
<magnus__> :S
<code_x> no
<magnus__> kubuntu-it
<magnus__> no?
<sirius> Well I guess you're all just too busy, I will try to fix this on my own, Thank you all for your Help.
<NickPresta> magnus__, #kubuntu-it should be the italian channel for Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> sirius: yeah sorry.
<NickPresta> !volunteer | sirius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> sirius: I didn't even hear your problem.
<sirius> nosrednaekim:  No problem :)
<magnus__> bye
<magnus__> thz
<magnus__> thx*
<sirius> nosrednaekim:  got a spare minuts?
<NickPresta> sirius, repeat your question later. There will be others available to help you who may know what your problem could be.
<sirius> NickPresta: Sure, I will try the Portugues Channel, or the Spanish, thanks u all
<code_x> nosrednaekim: no encryption on
<adenicio> stdin: je sui revenu pour le sujet dinstal real player sur feity.in the third party thing i should put"deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main" then edit it?.but when i edit it it crashes.so i change dapper to feity befor i past it in the third parti but it doesnt enter
<nosrednaekim> code_x: ok run this command "sudo iwconfig <network device name, i.e eth0> <AP name>" and then "sudo dhclient <device name>"
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: can u help me to install real plyer so i can watch strems
<nosrednaekim> sirius: heh shoot... lets see if I know :)
<code_x> nosrednaekim: when i run the command it says "error: unrecognised wireless request "dlink"
<code_x> i did "sudo iwconfig eth1 dlink"
<code_x> dlink is the name of the access point
<nosrednaekim> code_x: heh... sorry... my bad. run "sudo iwconfig eth1 ESSID dlink"
<sirius> nosrednaekim: I've configured my SpeedTouch 330 and I can get Intenet access still I can't use Konkeror nor Kopete, but the w3m browser works
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: sorry, no experience with that.
<nosrednaekim> sirius: can you ping?
<sirius> nosrednaekim: I guess so otherwise won't be here ( keep alive) still just gona check it , One moment please
<nosrednaekim> sirius: are you using a proxy?
<nosrednaekim> or are you supposed to be?
<droach> i have a question thats kind of stupid i think i already know the answere but here it goes
<sirius> nosrednaekim: Checked, I can Ping, no I don  use proxy
<code_x> nosrednaekim: thanks it worked, but who do i if i have uses encryption
<nosrednaekim> sirius: ok, so not a DNS problem.
<droach> i installed a new hardrive on one of my other machines the bios was set to none but linux still recognized my harddrive
<Biovore> sounds about right..
<droach> so i was wondering if i put and 80 gig hdd in an old computer whos bios couldnt handle it
<Biovore> nope
<droach> would it still work
<nosrednaekim> code_x: iwconfig only works with WEP encryption... WPArequires some other stuff.
<Biovore> ATA addressing issue..
<Biovore> droach: nope
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: no prob i just find another way to insall it wich is a bin file in the terminal with cd
<Biovore> well 1/2 of it would
<droach> cuz the pc had a 13 gig hdd in it
<Biovore> what generation computer
<Biovore> ata66?
<Biovore> ata33?
<Biovore> ata100?
<droach> 450mhz sis530 mainboard
<sirius> nosrednaekim: I don't realy know the way linux works, still is it possible that it is only accepting request from a lowlevel like terminal use ( well guess not because I'me using a Graphical IRC Client) , or is it possible to be a permision issue??? ( Don't really understand the basis of Unix Systems
<Biovore> droach: I think those were ata66..  I tihnk they support up to 120 GB...
<nosrednaekim> sirius: don't think its either of those really.
<code_x> thank anyways
<droach> the bios wouldnt autodetect a 40 gig or an 80 gig
<droach> i could flash the bios but i have only one computer with a floppy drive and its the one that is not running
<drif> droach: latest available bios installed?
<droach> see above
<nosrednaekim> sirius: its kinda odd.... ah... heh I think I know what it is...
<sirius> nosrednaekim: I'm lost, It's my first time at linux, I was just sick of VISTA, and as a Researcher I do need a machine with and trustble OS (and after the reviews and some Beryl videos I've Chosed Kubuntu)
<drif> droach: yup, noticed that - but bit hard to undo on irc :D
<nosrednaekim> sirius: try some non-kde apps and see if they work..
<sirius> well w3m works
<sirius> nosrednaekim: w3m works
<droach> i think im going to boot up knoppix with the 80 gig installed but turned off in the bios and see if it detects it that way
<underdog5004> sirius, what's the problem?
<nosrednaekim> sirius: I think its knetworkmanager's problem. it probably doesn't detect you have a working net connection and hence tells all KDE apps not to even try going to the internet
<nosrednaekim> sirius: I've seen it happen b4
<carbonfreeze> knetworkmanager sucks
<carbonfreeze> i cant stand it
<sirius> nosrednaekim:  Still I'me using a KDE IRC Client ( well it's a desktop based app with a GUI so I think tha this is must be KDE )
<underdog5004> I prefer it to wlassistant
<carbonfreeze> it doesnt do dialup/pppoe easily
<underdog5004> ifconfig ftw, though
<droach> well i have to shut down and find my kvm (only got one keyboard and mouse ill come back if it dosent work
<carbonfreeze> it should do all interfaces good
<underdog5004> kppp for dialup
<carbonfreeze> i like that it does wpa seamlessly
<underdog5004> good point
<carbonfreeze> but that is the ONLY reason i use it
<nosrednaekim> sirius: yeah... but it not look at the config thing... does firfox work (or don'tyou have firefox...).
<carbonfreeze> the suse version of knetworkmanager will do dialup/pppoe but it is really buggy (see: doesnt connect when you want it to,etc)
<sirius> nosrednaekim:  I don't have it and I don't know how to download it because the w3m browser is still wayy to odd for a Vista User
<sirius> nosrednaekim:  let me just give it a try
<sirius> nosrednaekim:  Downloading
<nosrednaekim> sirius: pop up a console and run "sudo apt-get update"
<nosrednaekim> sirius: off the firefox website?
<sirius> nosrednaekim:  Yaps but it was the Win version (dummy thinkg ... lol )
<nosrednaekim> sirius: run that command I said..
<nosrednaekim> sirius: Linux has awesomely easy program management.
<sirius> nosrednaekim:  Odd thing happen with the Update, It can't resolve a major part of nvidia sites
<sirius> nosrednaekim:  but it downloaded something
<nosrednaekim> sirius: ok... thats fine... w/e
<nosrednaekim> sirius: try running "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<carbonfreeze> sirius: I have noticed similar issues when using gentoo on my PS3, are you behind any kind of switch/router?
<NickPresta> Any idea if pidgin's plugin-pack will be in Gutsy?
<carbonfreeze> NickPresta: wait 1 while i start adept..
<sirius> carbonfreeze: Nops just me the Laptop and the modem(USB)
<sirius> nosrednaekim: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nosrednaekim> sirius: anything above that?
<sirius> nosrednaekim: only that,
<nosrednaekim> run " sudo dpkg --configure -a" then ;)
<sirius> (I was reallly freaking me out to try the beryl  :( )
<sirius> I mean overjyed or something like that
<nosrednaekim> sirius: eh... don't worry... we'll get there.
<nosrednaekim> sirius: but please don't tell me you have an ATI card.
<carbonfreeze> NickPresta: I have pidgin-plugin-pack available in gutsy feed (7.10 tribe4+)
<sirius> nosrednaekim: Ive a nVidia GeForce Go 7200
<NickPresta> carbonfreeze, okay, thanks.
<sirius> nosrednaekim: dpkg: falhou a escrita do registo status cerca de `openoffice.org-style-human' a `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No h mais espao no dispositivo
<nosrednaekim> sirius: good thing I know a little spanish :)
<anu> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<sirius> nosrednaekim: Translation -. Couldn't write the registry near open.... : there isn't space in the device
<nosrednaekim> sirius: are you running out of disk space?
<sirius> nosrednaekim: (it Is portugues :) I'm portuguese, well still i live in spain (study))
<sirius> don't really think cuse i've a 160 HD
<nosrednaekim> oh :)
<nosrednaekim> sirius: all for linux?ok.
<sirius> nosrednaekim:  but let me double che ceck ir
<sirius> nosrednaekim: sorry ?
<nosrednaekim> all 160GB are for linux?
<sirius> nosrednaekim: 150 ive a 5 for recovery #"$#####%" and 5 is used by the hardware
<nosrednaekim> sirius: none for window? ok.
<nosrednaekim> sirius: try "sudo apt-get install firefox" again.
<adenicio> who got experience with watchin videos in streamin with real player?i need the videos to play with real player but it only playing in the browser konqueror firefox :-(
<sirius> nosrednaekim:  After bieng a Windows developer for something like 7 years I just get tired of all the things i couldn't do and all the money it was costing me, still I'm researching Wep cracking for a report at university i've done it before still using it in an windows environment AND I colnd inject any trafic so I needed linux, and after beryl I'm in love, I do research in robotics so Human interaction whit machines ergo Ergonomics, I just
<sirius> needed to try that on
<sirius> nosrednaekim: the same error with firefox
<sirius> (still linux makes me smoke alot loll )
<nosrednaekim> sorry...
<nosrednaekim> sirius: I really don't know what the problem with dpkg is...
<adenicio> sirius: how do u crack wep keys?
<adenicio> who got experience with watchin videos in streamin with real player?i need the videos to play with real player but it only playing in the browser konqueror firefox :-(
<sirius> adenicio: Well you should read something about Crypto Algos and Initialization vectors
<nosrednaekim> sirius: did you ask on the portugeause channel?
<sirius> adenicio: althoug it can be a pretty much automated proccess with the tools online today
<sirius> nosrednaekim: Portugues no one reply and on the spanish they 're as lost as I am, still I thankyou your help, and you efforts
<sirius> nosrednaekim:  this kind of support makes me really really love linux
<nosrednaekim> sirius: well ok... run "sudo apt-get update again" and pastebin the output.
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<adenicio> sirius: Crypto Algos and Initialization vectors???ok stop right there i sound to complicated for my chiken brain :-/
<droach> man i didnt realize how slow a 450mhz was
<droach> i remember when that was "bleeding edge"
<adenicio> who got experience with watchin videos in streamin with real player?i need the videos to play with real player but it only playing in the browser konqueror firefox :-(
<nosrednaekim> sirius: if all else fails.. leave a post on the ubuntu forums.
<sirius> adenicio: that's the theory but you realy don't need it , you can just donwload some apps and crack (with enought data packets) a small 64bit key whithout that much effort
<sirius> nosrednaekim: I can't open paste.ubunt......
<nosrednaekim> adenicio: if you have an atheros in linux, you can do it easily with aircrack and aireplay
<nosrednaekim> sirius: right... lol... can you PM me?
<sirius> sure
<nosrednaekim> paste it there.
<droach> god i love linux
<sirius> nosrednaekim: It's still running
<sirius> just a moment please
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: sirius:lol u all are talkin the the room how to decrypt wep keys isnt it elegal here?
<nosrednaekim> sirius: ok.. let it go..
<nosrednaekim> adenicio:probably... sssshhhhh!
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: sirius:if not can someone tell me how to use doscan to enter someone pc?
<nosrednaekim> sirius: sorry,I have to go.
<adenicio> nosrednaekim: lol
<nosrednaekim> sirius: i'll stay logged on and PM the output... maybe someone else can help you..
<nosrednaekim> I'll be back in about 30 minutes to an hour
<sirius> adenicio: It's only ilegal if you  do it , know it is legal, and learn how to break and you will learn how to defend your self.
<sirius> nosrednaekim: Ok Thank you :)
<sirius> adenicio: well it's not related with WiFi Security but you might learn , something , www.net-force.nl, it's one of my favs
<droach> i have another stupic question (i dont have alot of experience with linux and old pcs)
<Arwen> go right ahead and ask
<droach> i figured out that linux will detect my 80 hdd on a bios that cant support it so....
<adenicio> join #net-force
<droach> i was wondering if i could put grub on a cd and get that to load linux on my hdd
<adenicio> lol i taugh it was a chanel
<carbonfreeze> droach: you have 80mb hard disk? I have 55mb!
<Ironic> Can't find a decent nick :/
<Ironic> lolllll
<carbonfreeze> it gets over 3.5Mb/s throughput!
<droach> so can it be done?
<sirius> adenicio: http://www.net-force.nl
<carbonfreeze> droach: not sure, see if you can detect the disk with a live-cd like kubuntu or damn small linux
<droach> yeah i could detect both my 40 gig and my 80 gig
<carbonfreeze> you might need a boot floppy
<droach> can i make a boot cd with grub
<carbonfreeze> droach: I have never done so, but if you can make a floppy I'm sure you can make a bootable CD for grub menu. as long as the PC will boot form the cdrom
<droach> well i still have the old 13 gig hardrive in there im going to hook all three up and boot from the 13 gig
<carbonfreeze> i have a 4gb bigfoot
<carbonfreeze> i also have a large electromagnet which is fun with hdd which are turned on
<adenicio> ???
<adenicio> how ironic
<droach> i just have to figure out how to fit them all in this old nec case... i have an old emachine case (from a customers broken computer) i might take the hardrive cage out of there and shove it in the case
<carbonfreeze> the big problem with ide hard disks is getting enough PCI IDE controllers for the old, small capacity drives
<carbonfreeze> and a PSU that does not have a meltdown when spinning up all of those drives
<droach> well i still have that emachines case but i dont know if the mainboard will fit in there
<droach> or i could just try switching psu
<ehc> how can I make a script run on startup?
<droach> if your running kde put a script in there and chmod +x it.. ~/.kde/Autostart/
<sparr> im trying to use an old ibook hard drive for a linux installation.  qtparted is telling me the partition changes cannot be committed, that i should unmount the drive.  it is not mounted.  if i edit the partition table in fdisk and reboot then fdisk sees the changes but qtparted still sees the old weird mac partition layout.  help?
<sharkbrainguy> I'm trying to configure my windows (ntfs) drive to be easily accessible from my kde desktop. It now mounts on boot but tells me I don't have permissions to open it. this is the relevant line from fstab: /dev/hda1 /home/gerard/Desktop/Windows  auto users,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<sharkbrainguy> how do I change the permissions
<sharkbrainguy> ?
<carbonfreeze> sharkbrainguy: 1). make sure it is mounted rw (it may not mount rw if dirty). 2). try umask=000 as option in fstab
<carbonfreeze> writing to ntfs can be buggy; i prefer to setup a fat32 partition to share data or use a thumbdrive/network share
<sharkbrainguy> how do I find out if it has mounted rw?
<carbonfreeze> sharkbrainguy: mount
<sharkbrainguy> cheers
<sharkbrainguy> /dev/hda1 on /home/gerard/Desktop/Windows type ntfs (rw)
<sharkbrainguy> seems to be fine'
<sharkbrainguy> so I'll just try the umask thing
<carbonfreeze> you will need to umount & mount the partition for changes to take effect
<sharkbrainguy> truly you are a king among men
<aryr100> hello all
<elite101> Can someone *not* show me how to get a copy of windoze xp?
<elite101> ;)
<sharkbrainguy> I can *not* do that
<elite101> lol
<holycow> hi
<elite101> hey
<sharkbrainguy> in fact
<sharkbrainguy> I can even *not* find my own copy
<trekdanne> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<droach> getting the os isnt hard its getting the wright coprate key for the right version thats um *not* hard
<sharkbrainguy> which is annoying because I *need* it
<droach> corprate
<droach> corporate
<droach> hell forget it
<sharkbrainguy> third times the charm
<carbonfreeze> i hate it when people invalidate my VLKs because they use it at home
<droach> there is a program that you can get that will make it "believe" it is activated
<aryr100> need to run this cmd (gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) in kubuntu but not working ?
<aryr100> sorry noob to kde
<Arwen> kde has Kate, not gedit.
<Arwen> go complain to whoever wrote the page
<carbonfreeze> gedit > Kate anyway...
<Arwen> LIES
<droach> you just have to use the trial remote installation key that comes on the cd. but i dont know what its called
<Arwen> Kate is so much better
<droach> kwrite
<carbonfreeze> its slow to load, though
<carbonfreeze> like emacs
<carbonfreeze> except slower
<sharkbrainguy> oooh burn on emacs
<carbonfreeze> im using kde and gedit still loads faster than kwrite or Kate
* fora esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<trekdanne> touche
<droach> gtg dinners ready :D
<sharkbrainguy> use nano instead
<droach> or vi
<sharkbrainguy> it has a cooler name then any of them!
<carbonfreeze> eh, I use zile or mec (micro-emacs)
<trekdanne> or ed
<carbonfreeze> nano is fast though
<sharkbrainguy> load up notepad in wine
<carbonfreeze> it only takes 5 seconds to load on 486 DX25
<sharkbrainguy> for REAL POWER
<trekdanne> nano is big for *huge* considering its features
<carbonfreeze> sciTE is kind of neat, pain to compile sometimes though
<aryr100> kk tried Kate/etc/apt/sources.list still not working ?
<carbonfreeze> it should be sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<carbonfreeze> from a konsole
<carbonfreeze> or kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<carbonfreeze> from the run command prompt in kde
<KondeDrakul> anyone install kde4?
<nosrednaekim> aryr100: its a lowercase k.
<nosrednaekim> kate
<nosrednaekim> KondeDrakul: yep
<KondeDrakul> could install with terminal ?
<sharkbrainguy> can you not stretch icons in kde?
<KondeDrakul> nosrednaekim ,is sudo aptitude install kde4 ?
<nosrednaekim> !kde4 | KondeDrakul
<ubotu> KondeDrakul: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Alpha 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php>.
<carbonfreeze> sharkbrainguy: system settings ~> appearance ~> icons ~> advanced
<aryr100> running in konsole ran (sudo kate/etc/apt/sources.list) nope what i'am I missing ?
<carbonfreeze> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<carbonfreeze> needs to be a space
<carbonfreeze> between the program and the file you want ot open
<aryr100> kk thx
<nosrednaekim> KondeDrakul: actually.. read this link.. http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<nosrednaekim> aryr100: its "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nosrednaekim> carbonfreeze: you have to use kdesu with graphical programs
<carbonfreeze> sudo gedit works for me =)
<nosrednaekim> carbonfreeze: 1 thats a gnome programan 2 you are probably running gnome.
<aryr100> kk working but getting X error ?
<carbonfreeze> im running kde and i just used it with kwrite =)
<carbonfreeze> only issue is /tmp permissions, but I'm betting kdesu has same issue
<aryr100> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<carbonfreeze> that is because kubuntu xorg.conf file is setup to use touchscreen devices as default, shouldnt be an issue for you normally
<nosrednaekim> carbonfreeze: anyway... its not reccomended.
<nosrednaekim> aryr100: thats fine
<aryr100> were do I fix this @
<KondeDrakul> nosrednaekim ,in adept i enable usupported packages but how i how what sort of they
<nosrednaekim> KondeDrakul: what?
<KondeDrakul> nosrednaekim,what are files kde4 to install ,how i find it
<nosrednaekim> KondeDrakul: just search for kde4 and install them all :)
<KondeDrakul> nosrednaekim,there are a lot of files there called kde4....
<nosrednaekim> lol... well you only need some basic ones.
<nosrednaekim> like KDe4 base.. and kde4base-dev
<carbonfreeze> KondeDrakul: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<flaccid> why would you need kde4-dev
<KondeDrakul> ok thankz
<nosrednaekim> IDK.. the page reccomends it
<flaccid> wierd
<flaccid> no idea why..
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<KondeDrakul> nosrednaekim,the package Kde4admin-dev cannot be installed
<nosrednaekim> heh... on't complain to me :)
<carbonfreeze> breakage ftw
<nosrednaekim> KondeDrakul: you don't need that anyway.
<KondeDrakul> ok, i install the others
<carbonfreeze> i doubt kde4 is going to be usable
<KondeDrakul> carbonfreeze ,why you say that ?
<nosrednaekim> heh... it isn't :)
<nosrednaekim> but I like using some kde4 apps from kde3
<aaron_> so whats the compression gui utility of choice?
<carbonfreeze> because its beta, and there are only like 2 kde4 apps
<carbonfreeze> tar cvf =)
<carbonfreeze> eh, ark works ok
<KondeDrakul> a ok
<aaron_> is there anything that can let me choose custom compression?
<flaccid> what is custom compression?
<KondeDrakul> is better waiting for version more stable
<MacZtttlkwork> OMG
<nosrednaekim> carbonfreeze: thats not ture.. there are lots of Kde4 apps!
<aaron_> well, for instance. right click on a folder. "create archive" and i don't want to use the default level for 7zip, i want to use the max compression. not an option
<MacZtttlkwork> I've written my password in the username account and now it appears when writting, how can I delete it?
<Arwen> eh? my archival tool of choice is 7z
<Arwen> aaron_, there isn't a comprehensive frontend. You'll just have to open a terminal.
<MacZtttlkwork> I mean in my e-mail account with Konqueror.
<flaccid> aaron_: hmm nothing i know of besides editing options when making the archive. krusader is handy for archiving..
<aaron_> grr. see. it's stuff like that. the seemingly simple things that will keep linux off of desktops.
* flaccid laughs
<flaccid> its not on windows either aaron
<elite101> im getting Fedora Core and im confused there is one that says Fedore-8-Test-1-KDE-live-i686 lol is that one going to use the KDE?
<nosrednaekim> MacZtttlkwork: lol... its somewhere hidden deep within the settings
<aaron_> flaccid: sure it is.
<flaccid> and if you want it, develop it
<flaccid> what is aaron, exactly?
<MacZtttlkwork> what's the English for that thing? "forms"?
<aaron_> compression options?
<Arwen> aaron_, no it isn't. On Windows, each individual tool has its own GUI. But there's no one unifying tool.
<nosrednaekim> MacZtttlkwork: for what?
<aaron_> Arwen: i'd settle for one. :)
<carbonfreeze> right click file ~> Compress ~> Compress As .zip or whatever
<flaccid> natively, windows only really has zip support
<carbonfreeze> in kde
* Arwen hands aaron_ a text editor and gcc. Have at it.
<flaccid> i've never seen something native in a desktop os which lets you choose compression level on right click. you are welcome to contribute to ark/kde to give this functionality or request it to the ark devs
<MacZtttlkwork> Please, this computer is used by a lot of people and I don't want them to be playing with my e-mail account
<carbonfreeze> so make different user accounts?
<flaccid> MacZtttlkwork: ok cool
<aaron_> not ON the right click. on the menu the right click brings up.
<sparr> how can i connect to my wireless network using WPA2 in kubuntu?
<flaccid> aaron_: yeah either way
<flaccid> sparr: use knetworkmanager icon in tray
<MacZtttlkwork> the user account starts with no password
<MacZtttlkwork> is the same for all
<MacZtttlkwork> my brother said it was easier to keep the settings
<sparr> flaccid: its not there
<carbonfreeze> ah, so automatic login is enabled
<MacZtttlkwork> yup
<carbonfreeze> you can disable that, and add users, in system settings
<MacZtttlkwork> but I don't want to do that :S
<MacZtttlkwork> my brother uses kopete
<MacZtttlkwork> and my sister
<MacZtttlkwork> and... etc.
<aaron_> or this: open an archive of some sort. i want one file out of it. i want to just click and drag it out. pretty simple.
<flaccid> sparr: goto like run command and run knetworkmanager
<MacZtttlkwork> so there is no option to delete that, like in firefox?
<carbonfreeze> aaron_: I'm pretty sure you can do this with ARK
<flaccid> MacZtttlkwork: each user should have their own system and IM accounts.
<MacZtttlkwork> Kopete supports multiple accounts with the same user.
<flaccid> bad practice to share accounts of any kind really
<flaccid> indeed it does
<carbonfreeze> aaron_: double click archive; it opens in ark. right click file you want to extract and select extract.
<flaccid> not to be rude, but why would you add someone elses msn account or whatever under your user - they should add it in their own account
<MacZtttlkwork> anyway I use aMSN...lol
<carbonfreeze> he doesn't want to have multiple user accounts or Xorg sessions flaccid
<aaron_> carbonfreeze: cool. that's good enough :)
<flaccid> why carbonfreeze, MacZtttlkwork?
<MacZtttlkwork> If I create more accounts I get problems with "sudo" and such things...
<flaccid> well i would advise fixing those problems rather than sharing accounts
<MacZtttlkwork> The question here is, can Konqueror's autoforms be deleted?
<flaccid> we can help you with those specific sudo problems whatever they are
<flaccid> yes the private data in konqi can be deleted
<aaron_> so, instead of writing my own programs, which isn't going ot happen. where can i offer suggestions and help with ark development?
<aaron_> how does something like that work?
<flaccid> aaron_: goto the about box for ark
<MacZtttlkwork> Well, we could... but my e-mail account's password is still there
<MacZtttlkwork> :-O
<flaccid> aaron_: authors email addies directly in there
<aaron_> yeah, there's a bunch of em
<flaccid> you might also like to checkout http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ark_(computing)
<aaron_> i really wish someone would just port 7zips gui ;)
<aaron_> but i'll look at that
<elite101> anyone have a fedora 7 download link? the ones on there site for 32bit versions open up KATE >.<
<MacZtttlkwork> I have deleted konqueror with adept :-D
<flaccid> if you don't use krusader yet, give it at try :)
<MacZtttlkwork> But now I don't have a filemanager...
<MacZtttlkwork> is Dolphin backported?
<carbonfreeze> 7zip is pretty cool
<flaccid> elite101: wget the file instead or change the association
<flaccid> MacZtttlkwork: that won't purge/delete the private data
<carbonfreeze> MacZtttlkwork: removing konqueror does not remove your settings for konqueror. Reinstall it
<flaccid> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80.0~beta1-1 (feisty), package size 2982 kB, installed size 8324 kB
<MacZtttlkwork> ok thanks
<elite101> flaccid, how do i change that?
<elite101> im using firefox...
<MacZtttlkwork> where can I contact with the developers...
<MacZtttlkwork> to ask them about a privacy menu?
<Arwen> anyone tried the KDE4 beta?
<sparr> flaccid: i dont have knetworkmanager.
<flaccid> sparr: install it via adept
<carbonfreeze> MacZtttlkwork: what are you trying to remove?
<aaron_> flaccid: if you actually knew sparrs personality, he'd rather configure it with magic and willpower than install knetworkmanager.
<flaccid> elite101: manage file types in prefs of firefox and also check konquer file associations
<MacZtttlkwork> the password
<MacZtttlkwork> wich is in an autoform
<MacZtttlkwork> or whatever is the name
<carbonfreeze> MacZtttlkwork: wait 1
<flaccid> aaron_: that defeats the purpose of kubuntu. maybe debian or gentoo is more what hes looking for...
<flaccid> MacZtttlkwork: you might like to try #kde or #konqueror if it exists
<MacZtttlkwork> oh, that's a good point
<MacZtttlkwork> I'll see
<carbonfreeze> MacZtttlkwork: open kwalletmanager
<flaccid> you can run wpasupplicant and all that manual if you really want.. thats how it was in the past for ubuntu
<aaron_> i <3 debian.
<sparr> flaccid: from where?
<aaron_> gentoo takes WAY too much time :)
<MacZtttlkwork> In konqueror there are 3 people
<flaccid> sparr: what from where?
<carbonfreeze> MacZtttlkwork: goto maps, delete the passwords you dont want saved
<sparr> flaccid: install knetworkmanager
<MacZtttlkwork> maps
<flaccid> aaron_: isn't that what he wants to do, waste time :)
<aaron_> sparr: open konsole
<aaron_> flaccid: yes.
<flaccid> !info knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 232 kB, installed size 1496 kB
<flaccid> its in main
<flaccid> so just install it
<aaron_> sparr: sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager
<flaccid> adept or apt-get
<sparr> err
<sparr> did we miss the part where im trying to get connected to the network?
<aaron_> flaccid: see.
<aaron_> it's probably not going to happen without a wired con. first.
<carbonfreeze> sparr: lol. your using kubuntu and knetworkmanager isn't working?
<sparr> carbonfreeze: its not installed, apparently
<flaccid> errrr. if the driver for the wireless card is working then knetworkmanager *should* work
<carbonfreeze> sparr: it should be by default, your running 7.04 (feisty fawn)?
<flaccid> which version of kubuntu is this sparr
<aaron_> sparr: rebuild.
<sparr> edgy
<sparr> 6.10
<aaron_> sparr: rebuild twice just for luck.
<carbonfreeze> ahh
<carbonfreeze> you need a wired connection, then do a dist-upgrade to 7.04
<carbonfreeze> sparr: using wpa2 with wireless card? which card?
<sparr> carbonfreeze: intel 2200
<flaccid> carbonfreeze: no thats incorrect
<flaccid> you don't need to upgrade to feisty to get wireless!
<sparr> im trying to work out the syntax for wpa_supplicant now
<carbonfreeze> flaccid: 6.10 has networkmanager?
<sparr> i am going to upgrade to feisty...
<carbonfreeze> well no ****
<elite101> well i will be switiching to F7 later on tomarrow im now what i call "distro-surfing"
<sparr> as soon as i can get on a network
<flaccid> you can install it
<flaccid> or do wpa supplicant manual as per wiki iirc
<sparr> ill probably be upgrading to gutsy, actually
<elite101> but kubuntu is still my "home-distro/os"
<carbonfreeze> well, i was going to get him setup so he could actually get online to do installs, if the ipw2100 firmware is installed by default in 6.10
<carbonfreeze> is ipw2100 in 6.10?
<sparr> ipw = Intel ipw2100/2200 driver
<flaccid> only 2200 i believe
<sparr> thats from wpa_supplicant help
<flaccid> ipw didn't work with 2100 for a mate iirc
<aaron_> good.
<flaccid> but you can try
<carbonfreeze> yeah, 2200 should work with 2100 adapters
<flaccid> not always
<flaccid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/ipw2200
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> i can remember that i had to do some manual stuff for 6.10 intel bg2200
<flaccid> just can't find any info really
<carbonfreeze> yeah wait1 ill see if i can find it. have to manually load firmware or modprobe IIRC
<flaccid> this should help v
<flaccid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu
<flaccid> yep something weird and manual edit of wpasupplicant.conf or something iirc
<MacZtttlkwork> hey people
<MacZtttlkwork> here's the solution for my stupid problem:
<aaron_> sparr: what's stopping you from plugging a cable into your laptop?
<carbonfreeze> rm ~/.kde ? =)
<MacZtttlkwork> go to execute, write kcontrol
<sparr> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<MacZtttlkwork> and then go to privacy and, that's it!
<sparr> aaron_: no cable, no switch, no physical access
<flaccid> carbonfreeze: please don't ever msg that command
<sparr> Trying to associate with [mac address]  (SSID='myessid' freq=0 MHz)  <--  why 0?
<aaron_> sparr: so you're either sitting at panera bread with two laptops, or you're stealing your neighbors wifi.
<aaron_> heh.
<MacZtttlkwork> lol
<carbonfreeze> MacZtttlkwork: you should still setup seprate user accounts
<flaccid> sparr: whats the status of it in ifconfig ?
<sparr> flaccid: invisible.  in iwconfig its there, but i dont know what to look for
<MacZtttlkwork> carbonfreeze, tomorrow I will ask my brother to do so... and I'll tell you about the sudo problems
<flaccid> can you pastebin the output of it in ifconfig please
<sparr> iwconfig says eth1 unassociated mode:managed channel=0...
<sparr> no, i cant
<flaccid> sparr: see if scanning says iwlist eth1 scanning
<sparr> because its not on a network
<aaron_> sparr: take the laptop that is sucessfully stealing internet from your neighbor, turn on internet connection sharing. connect the two laptops with a cat5. enjoy shared internet access on your linux boxen.
<carbonfreeze> lol
<sparr> aaron_: dont have any cat5.  or an ethernet port.
<flaccid> sparr: well we will assume the iface is set up right
<sparr> and i really dont feel like setting up usbnet
<flaccid> sparr: iwlist work ok?
<aaron_> is the network card not functional?
<flaccid> it sounds like it is. but need to confirm scanning with iwlist...
<aaron_> i meant the one with the rj45 port attached to it
<sparr> flaccid: yes, 'iwlist eth1 scanning' sees my two wifi networks
<aaron_> "my"
<sparr> aaron_: there is no ethernet card
<flaccid> so like you can do sudo iwconfig eth1 essid my
<_aaa> got Mp3 player that says it will only use win 2000 or Vista for downloads, is there any other way?
<flaccid> as per man iwconfig which has examples
<flaccid> you can also follow https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WifiDocs/KubuntuWPAHowTo
<aaron_> flaccid: he can't read that. no network cards or wireless.
<aaron_> he's chatting on his TTY telephone.
<flaccid> _aaa: plug it in and see if it supports usb mass storage
<carbonfreeze> MacZtttlwork: thats strage; just tried adding a user in 7.10 and its not allowing graphical sudo (gksudo or kdesu) to elevate privelages
<flaccid> aaron_: then how is he on irc
<sparr> flaccid: did iwconfig essid...  already
<_aaa> it wont hurt my unit?
<carbonfreeze> _aaa: try amarok?
<aaron_> _aaa: no. it won't. what kind of player is it?
<flaccid> sparr: you obviously have to the wpasupplicant component to associate with wpa2 passphrase etc. start reading...
<flaccid> _aaa: nope
<MacZtttlkwork> see you
<sparr> flaccid: wpa_supplicant is throwing errors
<aaron_> sparr: if it's actually YOUR network, turn off encryption for a little bit and update your crap.
<sparr> not covered in either howtos
<_aaa> GPX from Kohls
<aaron_> plug it in and see what happens.
<sparr> aaron_: that will disconnect my clients.  so, no.
<flaccid> sparr: thats what happens when you go manual when you don't need to :)
<sparr> flaccid: dont need to?
<aaron_> you have clients? but no switch, cat5, or network cards.
<flaccid> knetworkmanager should be able to handle the config and connection fine..
<carbonfreeze> aaron_: fishy +1
<_aaa> thank you
<sparr> flaccid: i agree.  but i dont have knetworkmanager.
<Berzerker> anyone here?
<aaron_> Berzerker: just us beez.
<Berzerker> kk
<Berzerker> so
<Berzerker> I'm using kubuntu on my Macbook pro
<aaron_> no, were not talking today.
<Berzerker> And my sound doesn't work.
<flaccid> sparr: not much you can do... sorry but i dont have time to help in detail with a manual wpasupplicant.. i remember how much of a pain it was back then
<Berzerker> However, all macbook pro install tutorials I've read say sound works out of the box.
<Berzerker> but, not for me.
<flaccid> you could d/l knetworkmanager's .deb and copy it to this box and then install it with dpkg
<hitmanWilly> Berzerker, did you unmute the card?
<elite101> On the radio earlyer today there was a kid that his Xbox360 was heating and so he sealed it in plastic bag and dipped it in cooled water, but he forgot that it was still plugged in and his mom came home to find him unconshis (cant spell it) just to keep the 360 cool
<aaron_> sparr: go to one of your "clients" and borrow the long thing plastic noodle from it for a minute.
<carbonfreeze> Berzerker: is anything muted in alsamixer?
<Berzerker> how would I check that?
<hitmanWilly> Berzerker, open up kmix
<sparr> flaccid: the wiki link assumes i have knetworkmanager
<sparr> aaron_: they are all wireless
<aaron_> of course they are.
<flaccid> sparr: indeed
<Berzerker> all things on output are at 100
<elite101> read that storry that was on the new's ^^^^^^^^
<Berzerker> input is all 0
<hitmanWilly> Berzerker, are all the green lights on?
<Berzerker> switches is all mic
<Berzerker> yes
<aaron_> yes. FANS work best to cool things off.
<hitmanWilly> Berzerker, hmmm, strange...
<aaron_> or mineral oil
<Berzerker> I can give my lspci info if you want
<hitmanWilly> Berzerker, probably won't help in this case
<Berzerker> mmk
<hitmanWilly> Berzerker, ok, open up alsamixer in a konsole
<Berzerker> yakuake ok?
<Berzerker> any terminal?
<carbonfreeze> Berzerker: try opening a konsole, enter "dmesg|grep ALSA" and see if there are any error messages
<hitmanWilly> Berzerker, anything with a cli is fine :)
<aaron_> bi bi
<Berzerker> k
<Berzerker> alsamixer is open
<Tomi-idle> yakuake is great, use it ;)
<Berzerker> I know :P
<carbonfreeze> yakuake...?
<Tomi-idle> they should integrate it to kde
<hitmanWilly> carbonfreeze, its a different terminal app
<Berzerker> quake style terminal
<Berzerker> apt-get install yakuake
<Berzerker> it's good
<Tomi-idle> carbonfreeze: a terminal program that slides from top of your screen.
<carbonfreeze> oh, one of those
* hitmanWilly will stick with xterm
<sparr> how can i get an on screen keyboard for logging in via kdm?
<Tomi-idle> sparr: not sure you can but definately an interesting idea
<carbonfreeze> xkbd ?
<Tomi-idle> xvkbd -geometry -300-100 -no-keypad&
<sparr> Tomi-idle: that would make kubuntu particularly not-useful on a tablet
<sparr> i know how to get an OSK in general...  how do i get one at the kdm login?
<Tomi-idle> sparr: im sure theres a solution, just thought of it interesting personally (as in cool) ;)
<Berzerker> ok
<Berzerker> so
<Berzerker> alsamixer is open
<hitmanWilly> sparr, maybe add it to the kdm startup script?
<sparr> aaron__: i beat wpa_supplicant into submission.  so :-p
<flaccid> autostart occurs on login iirc
<RobNyc> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<sparr> now, everyone with me luck on dist-upgrade from edgy to gutsy
<flaccid> sparr: you fixed the wirless?
<carbonfreeze> Berzerker: check to make sure mixer channels left & right, PCM, Master, Master Mono, Headphone are not muted
<Berzerker> everything is 100
<Berzerker> except captures
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, i was saying add it to an rc script
<sparr> flaccid: yes.  i messed up a parameter in wpa_supplicant.conf
<Berzerker> headphones was at 95...just changed it to 100 :P
<carbonfreeze> sparr: you should dist-upgrade to feisty first IIRC
<hayami> xd
<flaccid> sparr: cool. any reason why you want beta OS ?
<flaccid> hitmanWilly: rc script?
<carbonfreeze> Berzerker: exit alsamixer and try "dmesg|grep ALSA" and see if there are any errors
<hitmanWilly> flaccid anything after X starts should work
<hitmanWilly> i would think anyway
<Tomi-idle> sparr: this might be a solution http://forums.xandros.com/viewtopic.php?t=17406
<Berzerker> none
<Berzerker> no errors
<flaccid> hitmanWilly: yeah it needs to go in that file that calls startkde - can't remember what that is
<hitmanWilly> Berzerker, any thing with an M at the bottom?
<sparr> flaccid: i WANT debian unstable, with kubuntu's integration.  but i cant have that.  so im stuck with ubuntu+1
<Berzerker> an M?
<Berzerker> at the bottom of what
<megatog615> In alsamixer
<hitmanWilly> flaccid, something in /etc/X11/ probably
<Berzerker> MM
<Berzerker> I see
<megatog615> Hit M to unmute the channel
<NeweWave> Hi, Everybody! I have a problem with my wi-fi device and I'm not to get a solution. Anybody can help me? My device is Atheros 5007 on kubuntu 7.04!
<flaccid> sparr: any particular reason why? something specific you need?
<NeweWave> sorry my english
<Berzerker> IEC958
<megatog615> Apparently the volume on Macbook Pros are muted by default
<sparr> flaccid: many things.  im a gamer, and i "cant" wait 6 months for new libraries and/or new games.
<carbonfreeze> sparr: skipping distros in the dist-upgrade path breaks things IIRC
<Berzerker> uhm
<Berzerker> I unmuted it
<Berzerker> but I can't change the volum
<Berzerker> e
<Berzerker> it stays at 00
<flaccid> sparr: true but you can upgrade those manually in say feisty. no need to go beta OS userland.
<sparr> carbonfreeze: it does.  completely doesnt work.  apt-get thinks i have auto-remove packages that are also essential  :)
<megatog615> 00 means it's on
<Berzerker> oh
<Berzerker> ok
<Berzerker> well
<flaccid> i've pulled off a dapper to gutsy upgrade before
<Berzerker> still no sound
<megatog615> turn PCM on
<carbonfreeze> sparr: so why you want to dist-upgrade from 6x to 7.10? heh
<hayami> anyone can help me? cuz in compiz-fusion no one tells me nothing, can i have beryl and compiz-fusion at the same time? =o
<megatog615> PCM and Master should both be on to enable sound file playback
<Berzerker> Master
<Berzerker> I don't see that
<crxyem> lo all
<hitmanWilly> hayami, probably, but not running at the same time
<megatog615> What's the first one there?
<sparr> flaccid: where do i upgrade them from?  when they rely on new libraries, i have to get those from gutsy
<Berzerker> Headphone
<megatog615> I have Master, Master Mono, PCM, etc
<NeweWave> Hi, Everybody! I have a problem with my wi-fi device and I'm not to get a solution. Can anybody help me? My device is Atheros 5007 on kubuntu 7.04!
<Berzerker> =hmm
<Berzerker> weird
<Berzerker> now I have a red light coming out of my headphone port
<megatog615> Means it's on :)
<Berzerker> uhm
<megatog615> New laptops have lights to show where the port is in low light conditions
<flaccid> sparr: yep exactly :)
<megatog615> brb
<flaccid> sparr: im on gutys and yeah buggy still
<Berzerker> still no sound
<Berzerker> lol
<Berzerker> I have it plugged in
<flaccid> NeweWave: don't repeat
<flaccid> !wireless > NeweWave
<flaccid> see if that can help you
<hayami> o thanks hitmanwilly
<carbonfreeze> gutsy: I haven't had too many issues, atleast my home partition doesn't have a bunch of output from /dev/urandom...
<NeweWave> ok, flaccid: I'm sorry!
<NeweWave> :)
<NeweWave> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> np NeweWave. someone will always help if they can
<flaccid> google is also good
<NeweWave> I already search in google, but I'm not had success
<NeweWave> :(
<carbonfreeze> yakuake is nice
<flaccid> yakuake rules, except 1 bug im waiting to be fixed
<crxyem> so, if I update/upgrade from 6.10 Edgy Eft, to 7.04, I'm using Connection-Manger for the wireless manager, verses wlassistant or kwifimanager. any opinions as to if an upgrade will be a problem
<carbonfreeze> flaccid: what kind of issues?
<Berzerker> I still don't have any sound
<flaccid> carbonfreeze: losss of line breaks when pasting in
<Berzerker> my headphone port is on, but I'm getting no sound
<carbonfreeze> flaccid: ack
<flaccid> crxyem: in theory no, in practice possibly
<raven24> hi! i have a very annoying problem: no sound with an ICH8 chipset (lspci says: 82801H (ICH8 Family)). everything unmuted, snd-hda-intel module loaded and all players (like amarok) act like there is everything ok but i can't hear anything
<flaccid> NeweWave: that card doesn't loook supported
<nosrednaekim> raven24: all volume sliders at MAX?
<raven24> yes... in kmix and alsamixer and every other mixer i can find
<Berzerker> I have the same
<Berzerker> chipset
<Berzerker> as raven24
<carbonfreeze> raven24: are you using 2.1 speakers or a headphone plugged into the middle channel? or are you using 5.1 setup?
<Berzerker> same problem
<flaccid> NeweWave: more info : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/129463
<raven24> it's a notebook ... so i have only the built-in and a earphone plug
<crxyem> well, I guess all I can do is give it a go,
<NeweWave> thanks, flaccid!
<Berzerker> raven, is this a mac?
<NeweWave> :)
<nosrednaekim> Berzerker: raven24: IDK... each individual chipset seems different. ask in #alsa. or look up your laptop model on www.linux-laptop.net
<raven24> no. intel
<Berzerker> no no
<Berzerker> what kind of laptop is it
<flaccid> NeweWave: np. it doesn't look good. see if the inf files work from the http://www.atheros.cz/ with ndiswrapper. but yeah it doesn't look good. atheros don't have *nix support generally. suggest buying a better card..
<nosrednaekim> atheros have the best linux support after Intels!
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: are you kidding me?
<raven24> dimotion strongbook - from a local computer vendor. uses an intel mainboard and the rest can be configured individually
<nosrednaekim> flaccid: nope :)
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: well not from what im' reading. there is linux support, but not from them and there are lots of issues
<flaccid> NeweWave: you need http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/
<nosrednaekim> yeah... mostly with HAL... but that shoul be fixed soon with OpenHAL
<flaccid> yeah so its still not good enough basically
<crxyem> one other q? about upgrading, I assume that any and all software packages I have installed will be retained
<nosrednaekim> nope, not as goo as Intel.
<crxyem> similar to a win2k to winxp upgrade etc...
<crxyem> sorry for the ignorance but after using kubuntu for about 2yrs now, I've really only done fresh installs
<nosrednaekim> crxyem: if they are from the official repositories, yes they will be kept
<carbonfreeze> crxyem: as far as i know, the packages will be upgraded if a newer version is available, and all dependencies are available
<raven24> Berzerker: nosrednaekim: i read at the kernel changelog of 2.6.22 that HD Audio should be supported, so i compiled it... but that was unsuccessful
<crxyem> hmm, so there could be some problems with software that has been installed using checkinstall
<flaccid> nope
<nosrednaekim> raven24: yeah... my ATI HDA card worked far better in Gutsy (which uses the 2.6.22 kernel)
<flaccid> if a .deb is installed in the pkgdb it doesn't matter what installed it. keep in mind that some packages are replaced/obsoleted in future releases
<crxyem> thanks for the info flaccid
<flaccid> np
<raven24> ...for me there was no difference. it seems that my hardware is simply "too new"
<nosrednaekim> raven24: thats the way with these new Intels...
<nosrednaekim> raven24: you tried gutsy?
<crxyem> so for example I have the  Bleeding edge wine packages in my sources.list and some other non official repositories in my sources.list they should be retained as well, and used during the update I presume
<vip3rousmango> I'm having problems access winecfg and wine uninstaller.. they both give me error readings when I try to run them
<flaccid> they won't get removed unless replaced by a dif package
<nosrednaekim> get rid of any automatix lines..
<crxyem> not using any automatix lines
<crxyem> sweet, well, I'll try the upgrade then, just being a little cautious as I've never done this before, and don't want to do a fresh install again
<flaccid> upgrades usually always have problems
<raven24> nosrednaekim: yes. i replaced all "feisty"s with "gutsy"s at my sources.list and did apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade...
* nosrednaekim wants to try an upgrade just once
<flaccid> but if you know a lot about pkg management, you can usually do it
<crxyem> usually do it, by fixing dependencies
<flaccid> iirc you don't need to upgrade then dist-upgrade, just dist-upgrade
<nosrednaekim> raven24: so you are basically running gutsy... ah.
<flaccid> crxyem: many other possible situations/problems too
<raven24> yes...
<nosrednaekim> raven24: are you using the 2.6.22 kernel?
<Tomi-idle> crxyem: you might want to use dist-upgrade few times to ensure that you got all upgraded packages
<Tomi-idle> crxyem: last time it left some packages behind for me. so i used dist-upgrade until all was updated
<raven24> uname -r : 2.6.22-9-generic
<crxyem> so I should use the dist-upgrade vs the wizard that's avaliable from adept
<nosrednaekim> raven24: go to #alsa... they can help you with sound there.
<flaccid> what wizard?
<Tomi-idle> crxyem: i've not had trouble with terminal, the adept updater always gives me problems
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> you can do either crxyem
<raven24> ok... thanks for the help
<crxyem> I assume it would be safer if I used a wired network conenction
<flaccid> reboot time
<flaccid> bbs
<Tomi-idle> crxyem: shouldn't matter unless you have problems with your connection :)
<Tomi-idle> crxyem: just use dist-upgrade until it says there are no more packages upgradeable and you should be ok
<nosrednaekim> crxyem: an faster..
<crxyem> ok, I think I'll go read the wiki on it again
<sayers> whats a good partiton type for backups?
<nosrednaekim> sayers: anything but swap and vfat.
<ubuntu_> no no no
<nosrednaekim> what?
<sayers> nosrednaekim: ill stick with ext3 ;] 
<cje> hi, does anyone here have any experience using shockwave on Kubuntu?  I am supporting a local public middle school with FOSS, but a teacher wants to have students go to this site, which requires Adobe Shockwave:  http://www.explorelearning.com
<genefitz> Sayers, for my back-up partition, I use ext3. Personal prefrence, the same with my extra media drive.
<Bearcat> i considered rieser4 a short time ago, but i just don't trust it.
<sayers> cje: hard to do
<sayers> cje: not sure it's possible without wine.
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: it can kill ya you know ;)
<genefitz> Bearcat: me either. I chose ext3 because I know that no matter what, any distro will be able to read it
<Bearcat> nosrednaekim: *laughs* yeah. I prefer reiserfs. It just seemed more stable then ext3, but that was a long time ago, so perhaps things have changed.
<Bearcat> it always seemed that ext3 was ext2 + journaling (a patchup) but perhaps that's not so true anylonger
<cje> sayers: here is a how-to .  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player9
<nosrednaekim> yeah... instead of crippling you... and making you go into a data-less coma... it kills you nice and mercifully.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<cje> sayers: maybe that just needs to be improved.
<sayers> cje: that is flash, shockwave != flash last i checked
<Bearcat> nosrednaekim: O.o  I've used rieser for 7 years now and never had a problem *knock on plastic*
<sayers> hm that works maybe cje?
<sayers> worth a try
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: lol.
<cje> sayers: sorry, what is worth a try?  You mean that link that I posted?  Sorry to be dense.  It's the end of a long day for me.
<Bearcat> it's not right i tell you. My wife says i'm too much of a softie when it comes to my rottie. I only gave her a quarter of my cheesecake though.
<sayers> yes cje
<sayers> hah
<flaccid> i feel hungover dammit.
<elite101> anyone wanna help a child smile and send some HW over to me via FEDEX?
<elite101> :) please :)
<elite101> my adress is..
<mignish> Has anyone heard of Ubuntu Server not finding the install image?
<hitmanWilly> mignish, sounds like a screwed up cd
<mignish> I've used about six CDs
<mignish> and each time i've downloaded a new image
<mignish> I've tested the integrety of the CD and it's good.. each time.
<hitmanWilly> mignish, hmm, that's weird
<hitmanWilly> probably not it then :)
<hitmanWilly> any hw compatibility issues with your cd drive?
<mignish> Never had a problem before.
<mignish> I've installed the srever once with one of the CDs i used.
<mignish> But i had the same error message.
<mignish> i messed with it and finally got it. But i had to re-install... I'm new to the server world.
<hitmanWilly> mignish, hmm, well you could try the alt cd, im pretty sure you can install a basic server setup with that
<mignish> That's what I'm using.
<mignish> I can't download debian... the download for netinstall won't work...
<mignish> i guess i'll keep messing with ubuntu.
<hitmanWilly> you could always try the full thing :)
<mignish> Thanks for the input. I wasn't sure if this was common and I could find some info on it.
<mignish> lol all of the deb cds
<mignish> i'd loose them!
<mignish> hehe
<mignish> well, thanks again. Have a good night.
<theverant> how can I define actions for effects in Compiz-Fusion?  There is a whole tabe for that in Gnome, but I'm not seeing anywhere to do it in KDE...
<mika_> stop
<mika_> exit
<mika_> q
<nosrednaekim> theverant: run "ccsm"
<hitmanWilly> mika_, try /quit :)
<theverant> nosrednaekim - that's what I'm talking about, I can't find anything in ccsm to define what sets off the actions
<Bearcat> hitmanWilly: wow. This place is like Hotel California.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<nosrednaekim> which actions?
<hitmanWilly> check out anytime you want...
<juliano> hello
<Bearcat> hitmanWilly: but you can neve leave
<theverant> define what corner, mouse button, etc for a given effect, like show desktop
<hitmanWilly> XD
<Bearcat> is it sad that i've been eagerly awating my ir blaster for a 3 days now. "its here! It's here!  Wait....i don't have a serial port." *cries*
<nosrednaekim> theverant: hmmm yeah.. that seems to be missing. that used to be in berylmanager too
<hitmanWilly> Bearcat, i think they make serial usb adapters
<Bearcat> hitmanWilly: i
<Bearcat>  hitmanWilly i'd bet your right. Time to hit Ebay
<theverant> nosrednaekim - I find it slightly problematic... especially since I just enabled show desktop and I don't know how... so now my windows are all gone. :|
<hitmanWilly> Bearcat, i know at least they used to
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: most MB have serial pin DIP headers.
<nosrednaekim> f3 or f
<nosrednaekim> *f6
<nosrednaekim> maybe..
<Bearcat> nosrednaekim: i have an Asus 8an-sli deluxe. After what I payed for that thing 3 years ago, i'm thinking it does  and i just lost the braket
<theverant> meh.  I just want to set what the action is myself.
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: yeah... motherboards should have them
<hitmanWilly> Bearcat, i have the same mobo, and yes it has one :)
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: ah.. we have the same MB... yeah its got a serial port
<nosrednaekim> Bearcat: we use it for the mythTV control
<HomeRoey> Hi
<HomeRoey> why does my middle-mouse button not seem to work anymore?  It's been working for the past two weeks.  Now (as of the past two hours) it's just...stopped responding.  I'm talking about clicking the middle mouse button only--the scrollwheel works fine
<Bearcat> alright folks, i could use a little bit of help here. I've set up kubuntu for a friend as my distro (source based and manual) would be to difficult. The last thing i am trying to do is get their scanner working. IT works on my kubuntu laptop and it workes on the kubuntu live disc. i'm not sure where to turn. I want to get it working wiht kooka
<hitmanWilly> Bearcat, what type of scanner?
<flaccid> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<hitmanWilly> Bearcat, hp?
<Bearcat> hitmanWilly: its a HP all-in-on C3180
<hitmanWilly> Bearcat, ok, you need hplip and xsane
<Bearcat> hitmanWilly: i have uninstalled-reinstalled cups, kooka, hplip and xsane
<hitmanWilly> Bearcat, IIRC
<Bearcat> i started this pc on 6.07 and now it's on 7.04
<hitmanWilly> Bearcat, did you run xsane and see if that worked?
<Bearcat> i think there was a misconfig in 6.07
<hitmanWilly> Bearcat, that could be the issue then, maybe a clean install?
<Bearcat> i think so, let me try that again. Also to add to my pressure there is no working internet connection on that box either at this moment
<Bearcat> hitmanWilly: i'm about tempted to do that.
<flaccid> did you purge the packages and/or remove andy ~/* configs for it
<Bearcat> hitmanWilly: but i hate to do that just for a scanner
<hitmanWilly> Bearcat, ugh...what's the problem with internet?
<Bearcat> flaccid: is there a remove all config files for this package option? (i'm old to linux but new to debian things
<flaccid> yeah --purge
<hitmanWilly> Bearcat, --purge should do it
<flaccid> like sudo apt-get --purge pkg.deb
<flaccid> i think thats it
<Bearcat> hitmanWilly: it's all set up for dialup (yuk) and i don't want to mess up thier set-up
<hitmanWilly> Bearcat, oh, sorry, don't know anything about that :P
* Bearcat writes that down
<Bearcat> --purge
<Bearcat> doesn't kubuntu have a gui interface to route? I hate the route command line set-up
<hitmanWilly> !route
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bearcat> xscan image tells me it finds no scanner
<hitmanWilly> !find | route
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !find route
<ubotu> Found: iproute, iproute-dev, iproute-doc, traceroute, fragroute (and 10 others)
<hitmanWilly> !info fragroute
<ubotu> fragroute: Test a NIDS by attempting to evade using fragmented packets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-7.1 (feisty), package size 31 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Bearcat> you know, route is volitile, so there must be a init.d script for it.
<yurimxpxman> any ideas how to download the videos on this page? http://www.purevolume.com/videos/mxpx/sessions I'm stumped :/
<_aaa> am I being heard?
<Bearcat> _aaa: yes
<_aaa> ty
<Tm_T> or more precice, read
<_aaa> got Mp3 player, don't know a thing about getting music to it
<flaccid> _aaa: read the manual of the mp3 player
<_aaa> did, it said use win 2000 or XTetc.
<Tm_T> _aaa: you mean portable music device or music program?
<flaccid> _aaa: yes and i told you to plug it in to usb and see if it supports usb mass storage, did you do that?
<neptunepink> any idea on how to send a message to a (probably) windows pc on a wireless network using kubuntu?
<dthacker> neptunepink: what kind of message?
<flaccid> neptunepink: never found a program for that
<_aaa> Mp3 player by GPX 1GB
<Tm_T> neptunepink: hmm, Kopete
<neptunepink> a 'hello there, wifi-thief' kind
<flaccid> _aaa: so did you plug it in and test it or what?
<theverant> _aaa - try it with Amarok
<_aaa> no, I don't know what I 'm doing...
<Bearcat> ok. network up now. Sweet
<flaccid> _aaa: plug it in...
<dthacker> neptunepink: don't advertise the connection, or call it "blank off, you!"
<flaccid> so get the cable and plug it into your usb port then check storage devices in konqueror...
<Tm_T> neptunepink: yup, Kopete
<neptunepink> yeah, but no samba...
<Tm_T> neptunepink: "winpopup" protocol
<neptunepink> I saw it.
<flaccid> this also might help _aaa http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=397939 --- googleing your mp3 player + ubuntu = results
<dthacker> neptunepink: and changing the channel and keys on the router wouldn't hurt, either.
<Tm_T> neptunepink: all I know, so...
<_aaa> ok, got amarok ,but nothing there
<theverant> neptunepink -  what you want is windows messenger (not MSN), but I don't know how you would access it from linux
<Tm_T> neptunepink: how about not allowing to use it?
<Tm_T> theverant: Kopete does it, with samba
<emily_> does anyone know how to set up ipod support
<flaccid> Tm_T: kopete can send windows messages?
<Tm_T> yes
<theverant> Nice
* flaccid goes to look
<theverant> I'll have to test that at work tomorrow
<Tm_T> "netsend" is win cmd equiv
<_aaa> lrt me go there,ty
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> now just need cli
<dthacker> emily_: do you have a music player installed on your Kubuntu computer?
<emily_> amarok
<truckbytes> Does anyone know of a dbf viewer/editor for linux?
<theverant> Amarok should handle iPod no prob
<emily_> I'm not getting automount
<theverant> Amarok never automounts my Zen
* Tm_T is happy now, his Konsole make notifications when irssi get hilights 
<dthacker> emily_: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_amarok_ipod
<arun> I am using Windows under VMWare. I want to install Fedora Core as well (under VMWare). How do I do that? How do I partition the free space, so that I can later install a third guest operating system as well if I wish to?
<emily_> that page starts with "the ipod should get mounted automatically"
<yurimxpxman> any ideas how to download the videos on this page? http://www.purevolume.com/videos/mxpx/sessions I'm stumped :/
<flaccid> yurimxpxman: don't repeat. this is not the channel for that question, try #web
<flaccid> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<flaccid> you can also try #vmware
<dthacker> emily_: when you plug in your ipod, do you see it appear on the desktop, or get prompted for how to handle it?
<emily_> nope
<emily_> that's the problem
<dthacker> emily_: what version of Kubuntu?
<emily_> I tried setting my own mount point but that didn't work either
<emily_> 7.04
* dthacker goes to get his laptop and shuffle
<dthacker> do you see it in fstab?
<Tm_T> GAAH!
<Tm_T> sorry
<emily_> nope
<BluesKaj> emily_, does it appear in system menu/storage media ?
<theverant> emily_ - does lsusb show the device?
<emily_> how do I check lsusb
<emily_> no it doesn't show up in /media/
<theverant> type lsusb in a terminal
<emily_> yeah the ipod shoes up
<theverant> well, that's a start
<truckbytes> Any suggestions for a dbf viewer?
<emily_> where do we go from here
<emily_> hmm
<theverant> maybe try manually mounting it?
<theverant> I'm not sure, I've never used iPod+Linux
<dthacker> emily_: are your desktop preferences set to show mounted external storage?
<emily_> I tried a manual mount
<emily_> I would hope so
<emily_> it's set to the default
<theverant> what was the result of the manual mount?
<emily_> I got nothing
<theverant> do you know what dev the iPod is seen as?
<emily_> gtkpod said it wasn't there
<emily_> no but I'll look
<theverant> what sort of iPod is it?
<emily_> 30G generation 5
<emily_> I think it's mounted at sdb
<emily_> not mounted but at dev
<theverant> and you tried setting it up in Amarok?  Like this: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/04/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<emily_> yeah, but there's a step in there where you have to set the device as an ipod
<emily_> and I've got no device sitting in that slot
<emily_> fstab just has my main harddrive and the swap
<emily_> oh well thanks for the help I'll just come back to it another time
<dthacker> test
<Bearcat> hmm. I notice that linux is at 2.6.17, but 2.6.22 is available. It is not set to upgrade. Are kernels not upgraded by default?
<jhutchins> Bearcat: Some upgrades are recommended, others are optional.
<Tomi-idle> dist-upgrade will upgrade to all newest packages
<jhutchins> Bearcat: Given the current instabilities in various hardware drivers, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
<bryce_> Hey... does anyone know of any programs that record msn conversations?  specifically for gaim?
<flaccid> !nsupdate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsupdate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> bryce_, aside from text-logging?
<bryce_> I need some sort of program that I can secretly record conversations between my daughter and some of her online friends.  She's been talking with an older guy online and I think he's trying to get her to do things.  I want to catch it in the act so I can contact the police about it.
<Tm_T> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Tm_T> ubotu <3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hah
<bryce_> NickPresta: text-logging?  Would that work?
<NickPresta> bryce_, assuming she doesn't disable the logging, it should be fine.
<flaccid> bryce_: logging is suffice
<bryce_> She's not really smart on the computers, she just knows her msn, well, gaim now that we switched to linux the other day.  I didn't want to install a chat messenger but she managed to find out how.  Now I have to somehow catch this in the act.  I've already contacted the police and gave them the information.  I know for a fact he's over 30 yrs old and my daughter is 13.  If I could find this guy, I'd rip his balls off... but I'd rather see
<bryce_> him in jail.
<flaccid> logs..
<bryce_> So how do I set up this text logging?
<flaccid> its usually in the configuration of the program
<bryce_> Do I have to have her password to get into gaim?  I've already tried her passwords I know of, I cannot figure out anything.
<NickPresta> In Pidgin, and in Gaim, Tools > Preferences > Logging
<flaccid> not if you have root/sudo access
<dthacker> bryce_: sudo to root
<NickPresta> it will save to .gaim/logs/*
<bryce_> Could you maybe walk me through it?  I don't know how to really use linux yet?
<flaccid> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dthacker> bryce_: when you installed the box, who was the first user created?
<NickPresta> bryce_, in a Konsole, type: "kdesu konqueror". That will open up Konqueror with root permissions. Navigate to "/home/HERUSERNAME/" and then click on VIew > Show Hidden Files. Navigate to the ".gaim" directory and then into her "logs" folder. Copy/paste/open as you see fit.
<bryce_> I uploaded everything
<bryce_> I installed linux, but I was talking about her password for gaim.
<NickPresta> bryce_, assuming she has logging enabled, you can literally "steal" the logs from her home folder, without her knowing
<bryce_> OK... let me try that out NickPresta
<NickPresta> bryce_, she is running on her own account, correct?
<bryce_> Can I set logging enabled for her or no?
<bryce_> Nope, she runs off my account
<NickPresta> bryce_, open up Gaim > Tools > Preferences > Logging. Enable it.
<bryce_> OK... so from this point after enabling it, I can view the conversations?  Unless she disables it correct?
<NickPresta> bryce_, yes. And unless you alert her to the fact that you're monitoring her, she will have little reason to disable logging, assuming she even notices it is enabled.
<flaccid> yep
<bryce_> She doesn't know I'm monitoring her... her friend is the one that brought it to my attention because she was worried.
<NickPresta> bryce_, then you should be good to go.
<Dr_willis> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<bryce_> OK... I selected it to log everything.
<bryce_> So when I want to view the logs, where do I go?
<Dr_willis>  /var/log normally
<NickPresta> /home/username/.gaim/logs
<Dr_willis> oh gaim. :) heh..
<NickPresta> heh
<Dr_willis> Phht on gaim.
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> haha aim sued em
<bryce_> lol Thanks a lot!
<Dr_willis> 'friends dont let friends use aol'
<Dr_willis> :)
<bryce_> So is there any other logs I can set up, just in case she does learn to disable it?
<NickPresta> bryce_, I don't know of any that interface directly with gaim.
<flaccid> nope
<flaccid> unless you record keystrokes/video macro
<Tomi-idle> you could listen to internet traffic, but that will be a bit more troublesome
<Tomi-idle> msn isn't crypted as far as i know
<NickPresta> Tomi-idle, using Wireshark, you can see plaintext conversations, yeah
<NickPresta> however, that means a lot of searching and such. Far less ideal
<bryce_> I just want to catch this dirty prick! It disgusts me that people like this ruin the anem of all us men.  I cannot understand why a guy would want to do this...
<Bearcat> Icsn not get this scanner working inder kooka or sane for the life of me. sane-find-scanner locates it at "libusb:005:003" but how do i get kooka to see it? It work on my kubuntu laptop, but not my friends pc
<Tomi-idle> bryce_: the world aint that pretty, especially when they think they're anonymous on the internet
<michael_mcgee> can someone help me using Konversation?
<Tomi-idle> michael_mcgee: what's your problem?
<bryce_> Well I got his IP address and gave it to the police!  So there's one step, now they told me to monitor and copy the conversations.  That's the second step.  The third step is them stepping in and catching him in the action.
<michael_mcgee> i need to connect to a different server for a friend who has a different distro.    Freenode #pclinuxos-support
<michael_mcgee> omg i just connected using the link
<michael_mcgee> nm
<Tomi-idle> bryce_: there are ways he could route through another ip if he's tech savvy, check that he uses same IP
<bryce_> Thanks a lot NickPresta for walking me thru the steps of setting up logging!  I really appreciate that!
<bryce_> He does... he's stupid!  He even gave her his real name, which I tracked down to Edmonton, Alberta.  He wants to come here and visit her.  I'm kinda hoping he does!  Police told me I cannot go to him and do something, but if he comes here to try something, I can protect by daughter to all extents.
<bryce_> ... and I'm a hunter :)  I've plenty of fun things I can use!
<Tomi-idle> ouch...
<bryce_> I got this bastard in the bag... Police said once we get a little more conversation, we can use her account and lure him to Grande Prairie and catch him in the act.  It's against the law for an older guy to meet a younger girl online and arrange a meetup in person... It's "with intent" they said.
<flaccid> what law would he be breaking sorry
<bryce_> Not sure, I've got a lot a paper work from the station today that I still have to read over so I can make sure this goes down properly without him being able to just slid away free.
<flaccid> if thats the case you are assuming he wants to arrange a to meet in person
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> what country is this in?
<hitmanWilly> i don't know, i hate pedophiles as much as the next guy, but this sounds kinda like entrapment to me...
<bryce_> My daughters best friend sits in on all the conversations with thsi guy... She's been talking Nikkila out of talking with him, but she finds it "fun" and thinks he's harmless.  Kerri says the guy is always trying to talk sexually with her.
<bryce_> Alberta, Canada.
<Tomi-idle> hitmanWilly:  if there's a clear intention to do harm to your child i'd definately agree with entrapment :p
<hitmanWilly> bryce_, ok, nm then, get the f@cker
<bryce_> I just want to nail the fucker!  I remember me as a younger guy, yeh, it was neat to hit on the younger girls... but a 30 something yr old guy hitting on my 13 year old daughter, wanting to have "sex games"" with her online... That's breaking my boundries and asking for an ass kicking!
<Tomi-idle> i wonder if you could make the police monitor his internet connection if there's other crap he's doing online.
<hitmanWilly> bryce_, too bad you're in canada and not texas, heh...
<flaccid> bryce_: so you are telling me they didn't actually tell you the law he would be breaking
<bryce_> It's invasion of privacy if they don't have enough information to do it... I asked the same thing hitmanwilly.  They told me to get more of the conversations and bring them back.
<flaccid> i dont see any invasion of privacy hnere
<dsmith_> coming from DALnet, Yahoo and ICQ I would chat with ppl of all ages... You do get some weirdos, I would always ignore those.
<bryce_> I cannot remember what exactly the law he would be breaking was...
<dsmith_> meeting a minor for whatever reason is lame
<bryce_> flaccid... that was to the comment about the police monitoring this guys connection (or something to that, from above)
<flaccid> i woudl be confirming that law first...
<hitmanWilly> bryce_, if they can prove intent, they got him, just like someone doesn't actually have to have sex with an undercover prostitute to get busted for it
<flaccid> then the polic would be breaking the law
<flaccid> in america, undercover cops do entrapment every day undercover to catch criminals. its so wrong but yeah thats america for ya
<dsmith_> should'nt this topic be moved?
<dsmith_> er...conversation
<bryce_> whatever law it is, doesn't really matter... it's the fact that this guy intends to meet up with her, wants to play "sex games" online with her... and has been telling her things about if he met up with her, this is what he'd do.
<Tomi-idle> maybe if there's an Ignore-list on msn that you could use to make him unable to respond to your daughter
<Tomi-idle> but that's only if you don't want to catch him and just make him leave your daughter alone :/
<flaccid> the law is the law. go #off-topic
<bryce_> Sorry dsmith... It started out me asking how to log conversations on gaim.... now I'm venting because I don't have a wife, it's just me and my daughter, you guys other than the police, are all I've talked to about it.
<hitmanWilly> if it was me id do a traceroute back and find out what the address on the ip is, and $DEITY help him then
<dsmith_> bryce: block his account
<dsmith_> and disallow your child from speaking with this person
<bryce_> Tomi-idle, I thought about that too... but would you want to just let him stay online and talk to other girls?  You have daughters?
<Bearcat> bryce_: you aren't just protecting your daughter. Your protecting other children too.
<dsmith_> in protecing other kids I would agree its his call
<ardchoille> Bearcat: I totally agree with you.
<bryce_> I want to do that dsmith, but I also want this dirty pervert to get what he deserves!
<Tomi-idle> bryce_: im only thinking if it could be a better choice for _you_. there's a chance you might be sued for harrasssing him
<bryce_> Thank you bearcat!
<yurimxpxman> `sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/mem` :D
<Tomi-idle> bryce_: but then again different country different laws :)
<Bearcat> bryce_: no problem. I wish there were more people like you.
<bryce_> What do you mean hitmanwilly?
<flaccid> i'll im saying is know the law, don't make assumptions, don't break the law against him and take this to off-topic channel..
<dsmith_> "Nudf said..
<kilrae> it would be breaking the law to take this to the off topic channel?
<bryce_> I'm not going to do anything but get him caught in the act... With of course the help of the police and my daughters friend, Kerri.
<Tomi-idle> lol@kilrae
<dsmith_> lol
<Tomi-idle> maybe #kubuntu's topic should be renamed to "msn predators
<Tomi-idle> j/k
<dsmith_> Tomi-idle: now
<dsmith_> err..no
<flaccid> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bryce_> Sorry guys... I got what I needed for help, I appreciate it... Thank you!  Sorry for rambling, venting and blabbing...
<bryce_> How's the world of Linux?
<hitmanWilly> bryce_, you can find out who owns a particular ip address, usually with a whois lookup, and you could find that out via incoming, outgoing connections, should be doable, or look up his msn profile
<kilrae> it's harder to be lured when you're on linux
<Bearcat> ok folks. I realy want to get this scanner working. I'd love some help. sane-find-scanner finds it, but nothing else does. It works on my other systems.  help..please? I've been fighting this off and on for months now.
<arun> ?
<Tomi-idle> kilrae: i don't think that's the case
<bryce_> I have hitmanwilly... But I cannot proceed on my own... It has to be involved with the law, otherwise I would be the one in trouble for "harrasment" like someone had mentioned before.
<dsmith_> doesn't linux have a hardware compatability list?
<bryce_> I need to have "proof" said the police.
<kilrae> luring is hardware now
<hitmanWilly> bryce_, i was just saying that it was possible
<bryce_> Thanks hitmanwilly :)
<Tomi-idle> Bearcat: have you checked the sane supported scanners
<bryce_> OK.... sorry people.... LINUX conversations only.... Bearcat has a problem... let's help him lol
<flaccid> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<flaccid>  you followed all that above, Bearcat?
<kilrae> so get a young sounding woman to pretend to be your daughter, have him phone said woman and tape it, it's legal in canada
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Bearcat> Tomi-idle: i know it works on my kubuntu laptop, so it must be a setting in this particular pc
<bryce_> well there we go flaccid helped lol
<jaxon_> what would be the equivalent in kde for this line?... (gksudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config)
<Bearcat> flaccid: *reading*
<bryce_> Already getting that planned out with my daugthers friend.  She's the one who told me... She's worried about all this as I am.  **shhh before people start slapping me with salmons for still talking about this*
<kilrae> salmons? did trout go out of style?
<Tomi-idle> Bearcat: if it's usb then you might want to check that you have usb2.0 enabled. that's all i can think of sorry
<bryce_> I was hoping for salmon dinner tomorrow *hint hint* lol
<kilrae> i had salmon for lunch
* dsmith_ is eating Orange chicken
<bryce_> :P I had stirfry lol
<Dr_willis> Genetically Modified Food! egads!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Bearcat> Tomi-idle: well the printer portion/flash memory reader part works fine, so i'd imagine so
* Dr_willis envisions a Orange with Feathers..
<flaccid> lol pasted that before Bearcat first time you asked :)
<dsmith_> lol...
<dsmith_> its just freid chicken strips in orange syrup
<dsmith_> but I digress
<kilrae> is orange chicken kubuntu related?
<bryce_> OK... I've got to get going.... THANK YOU SO MUCH for everyone's help... and allowing me to vent.  You guys have a wonderful evening!  I'm sure I'll drop by later!
<Dr_willis> Its the next release. :)
<Dr_willis> That would be cool way to name releases.
<dsmith_> it is as Its setting next to my kubuntu brabded lappy :P
<kilrae> i fully support food themed release names
<Dr_willis> "MooGoo Gai Pan" Beta release. :)
<modjo> (in the voice of the dr nick character) Hi everybody!
<dsmith_> hahaha
<modjo> has anyone here used xSMBrowser to browser windows shared folders?
<kilrae> Kubunto 7.10 Super Spring Roll
<dsmith_> that would be a cool name convention for some distro
<modjo> xSMBrowser ?
<dsmith_> Kung-fu Linux
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> Releases based on Porn Actresseses.. that way the wallpaper can be a different default :)
<modjo> !xSMBrowser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsmbrowser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsmith_> heh
* Dr_willis was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (Tm_T)
<modjo> has anyone here used xSMBrowser to browser windows shared folders?
<ws4> halo ada orang indo
<kilrae> 8.04 Jiggly Jenna ?
<dsmith_> haha
<Tm_T> stop that foofoo
<ws4> ?????
<Tm_T> stick in support when there's questions
<ws4> well
<underdog5004> !offtopic
<hitmanWilly> didn't we already go through this a few years back :P
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* dsmith_ is cracking up
<flaccid> please idle unless you have a problem or helping with a problem
<modjo> i have kubuntu questions
<modjo> :(
<dsmith_> ask away
<ws4> how to go to chanel dalnet???
<modjo> has anyone here used xSMBrowser to browser windows shared folders?
<underdog5004> I'm here too
<underdog5004> ws4, just type in /join #dalnet
<modjo> i meant
<hitmanWilly> ws4, dalnet is a network, not a channel
<underdog5004> if they're hosted on this server
<modjo> has anyone here used xSMBrowser to browse in windows shared folders?
* yurimxpxman was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (Tm_T)
<underdog5004> modjo, it's a samba-based browser?
<modjo> yes underdog
<Tm_T> !repeat | modjo
<ubotu> modjo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<modjo> im pretty sure
<jaxon_> this line in KDE ...... "gksudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config"  .....?  thx
<ws4> ist time using kubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ws4> confiusing
<modjo> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<underdog5004> modjo, weird...never heard of suck a thing
<underdog5004> modjo, you may want to use konqueror and use this syntax:
<underdog5004> smb://username@windowsbox:/path/to/file/or/drive/
<underdog5004> I think that'll work...I don't interact with windows too much if I can help it.
<modjo> by username you mean my username in kubuntu or linux?
<modjo> and what does windowsbox means?
<underdog5004> modjo, I mean the username you'd use to log into the remote machine (the one where the files are that you're trying to access)
<underdog5004> modjo, that means either the hostname or ip address of the remote machine
<modjo> i dont know that username... i mean it open to anybody
<underdog5004> modjo, try just the host name (or ip address)
<Tm_T> IIRC smb:// let you browse if it's in home network
<jaxon_> should i install (gk su) if i m using kubuntu?
<ws4> all i wat to do is just go to dalnet server, and all the fill is empty
<modjo> ok im getting somewhere
<underdog5004> thanks, Tm_T, I'm pretty rusty with samba...just know the general protocol/syntax...lol
<modjo> with the ip address it return me somekind of error
<Tomi-idle> jaxon_: kdesu is for graphical root
<underdog5004> modjo, details?
<Tm_T> underdog5004: well, I have used it twice I think
<modjo> "unkown host smb"
<HanzZ> hi... i dont know why, but i can't find kcolorchooser in kubuntu
<keesercc_> is it possible to create an un-deletable folder?
<hitmanWilly> jaxon_, no, substitute kdesu anytime it calls for gksu
<HanzZ> is it in kubuntu?
<underdog5004> modjo, what'd you type in the address bar?
<modjo> smb://linoman@192.168.1.100:/path/to/file/or/drive/
<underdog5004> HanzZ, I don't think so
<underdog5004> HanzZ, try sudo apt-get install kcolorchooser
<jaxon_> cheers: Tomi-idle n hitmanWilly
<modjo> but im nt shire if linoman is right
<modjo> *but im not sure if linoman is right
<HanzZ> underdog5004: :) i got it... it's in package kcoloedit
<underdog5004> modjo, if the machine is on your local network, just walk over to it and get the username ;)
<underdog5004> HanzZ, great
<HanzZ> thx :)
<modjo> ok let me see it
<modjo> be right back
<underdog5004> lol, ok
<modjo> dumb me, my win desktop is also modjo
<underdog5004> haha
<modjo> smb://modjo@192.168.1.100:/path/to/file/or/drive/
<modjo> is it like that?
<underdog5004> yessir
<modjo> same mistake
<modjo> let me check if the ip address is ok
<modjo> be right back
<Tm_T> modjo: does smb:// let you browse it?
<sparr> my tablet is supposed to have a wacom "eraser" input...  how might that work, physically?
<Tm_T> sparr: no idea, never used tablet
<underdog5004> sparr, you would turn your pen upside down and erase
<underdog5004> that's how it works on windows, iirc
<sparr> underdog5004: that doesnt seem to have any effect
<underdog5004> sparr, I can't help you to much...sorry.
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: you shouldn't irc as root
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> lesson number one
<joseph1110216> wat u mean
<modjo> underdog: same thing
<modjo> the ip address is correct
<modjo> do i have to download a plugin?
<underdog5004> modjo, have you shared the files on windows?
<joseph1110216> my irc only seems to work when i sudo konversation
<Tomi-idle> ouch
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: http://www.bsd.org/faq.html#rootsucks
<modjo> yes i do :D my music folder
<joseph1110216> only works when i sudo konversation
<underdog5004> modjo, lol, I'm out of ideas
<joseph1110216> i cant get konversation to run any other way
<Tomi-idle> joseph1110216: you gotta find some other way to make it work. big security risk using sudo for irc client
<sparr> underdog5004: aha, youre right, but my stylus doesnt have that function.  thanks
<joseph1110216> ok thanx
<underdog5004> genii is a great guy to talk to, but he's almost never on
<Tomi-idle> joseph1110216: if it doesn't work try some other irc client, i.e. x-chat
<modjo> thats a picky konversation app
<Tm_T> noooooo
<Tm_T> I was about to tell him how that issue can be solved
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> BAH!
<Tomi-idle> i scared him away!
<modjo> jajajajajaja
<Tomi-idle> Tm_T: how do you solve it then?
<modjo> tough luch
<modjo> luck
<modjo> i dont know what to do
<modjo> i want to be able to hear my shared music of my winbased pc
<Tm_T> Tomi-idle: running it from konsole -> check error -> resolve problem (remove obstacle) -> done
<Tomi-idle> Tm_T: lol, yeah
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Does anyone have any tips for getting an Xbox 360-style gamepad working?
<underdog5004> modjo, try the forums
<underdog5004> or, I know there are a bunch of tutorials online...
<underdog5004> or just hang around here
<modjo> underdog i tried the forums, but the seem to hel a lot connecting windows mahcines to linux
<Tm_T> Tomi-idle: basic procedure
<modjo> not the other way
<underdog5004> modjo, ah
<underdog5004> google is now your best friend
<Tomi-idle> Tm_T: yes. thought you knew the specific problem on konversation :)
<Tm_T> Tomi-idle: there can be dozens of "specific problem on konversation" ;)
<modjo> google is always my first choice
<modjo> let me ask him one more time
<underdog5004> that's a great attitude to have towards learning about linux
<Tomi-idle> Tm_T: true dat.;)
<modjo> fo shizzle?
<Kr4t05> I bought a Logitech controller, that looks like an Xbox 360-style gamepad... I already tried the xpad360 module, but it doesn't work.
<modjo> hey underdog
<modjo> i just realized something
<underdog5004> what?
<underdog5004> your windows machine is unplugged?
<underdog5004> lol
<modjo> the @ sign seems to change when i type it on the address bar
<modjo> http://smb//modjo%400192.168.1.100:/path/to/file/or/drive/:
<modjo> i wish
<underdog5004> oooh
<underdog5004> that's strange
<underdog5004>  @ %
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: running it from konsole -> check error
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05, try just a generic joypad device
<modjo> i mean, i type @ on the address bar and thats the error
<underdog5004> the error is the % sign?
<joseph1110216> ok thanx
<Kr4t05> hitmanWilly: Doesn't work.
<joseph1110216> i see many errors
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: mooh, run that konversation from Konsole without sudo and see error
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05, /dev/joy doesn't return anything?
<modjo> i typed this
<joseph1110216> how do i run without sudo konversation
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: collect all of them and paste them to pastebin
<modjo> http://smb//192.168.1.100:/path/to/file/or/drive/
<joseph1110216> im new here
<modjo> the rror tells me this
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: it's ok
<modjo> An error occurred while loading http://smb//192.168.1.100:/path/to/file/or/drive/:
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: you're doing fine
<underdog5004> modjo, lol, not http://
<modjo> see the @ is missing?
<joseph1110216> how do i run konversation
<underdog5004> just smb://
<Kr4t05> hitmanWilly: ls: /dev/joy: No such file or directory
<joseph1110216> without sudo konversation
<Tomi-idle> joseph1110216: type "konversation" on konsole
<underdog5004> and no @ if you don't type in a username
<joseph1110216> ill try
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: open konsole
<Tm_T> Tomi-idle: don't interfere me now
<joseph1110216> is terminal same as console
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: yes
<Tomi-idle> Tm_T: :p yeah im off to school, bye ;P
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: Konsole is terminal application
<Tm_T> Tomi-idle: bye :)
<modjo> it puts the http
<joseph1110216> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<joseph1110216> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<joseph1110216> trying to create local folder /home/joseph/.kde/share: Permission denied
<underdog5004> ok, but you don't need to put an @ if you aren't typing in a username
<joseph1110216> trying to create local folder /home/joseph/.kde/share: Permission denied
<joseph1110216> trying to create local folder /home/joseph/.kde/share: Permission denied
<Tm_T> NOOOOO
<underdog5004> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<joseph1110216> trying to create local folder /home/joseph/.kde/socket-joseph-desktop: Permission denied
<Tomi-idle> Tm_T: i'd so wanna answer that problem ;D
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05, try ls /dev/input
<joseph1110216> trying to create local folder /home/joseph/.kde/socket-joseph-desktop: Permission denied
<underdog5004> I hate you, joseph1110216
<joseph1110216> kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Permission denied
<joseph1110216> Could not bind to socket '/home/joseph/.kde/socket-joseph-desktop/kdeinit__1'
<joseph1110216> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<joseph1110216> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<joseph1110216> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<joseph1110216> joseph@joseph-desktop:~$
<joseph1110216> im new
<joseph1110216> sorry
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Kr4t05> !paste > joseph1110216
<underdog5004> modjo, ok, but you don't need to put an @ if you aren't typing in a username
<modjo> yes joseph
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* Kr4t05 grumbles discontentedly.
<modjo> i am typing the username as you told me
<joseph1110216> ok bu can u guys tell me wat all those errors mean?
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: also, pleas DONT run apps with sudo unless someone says so
<joseph1110216> ok
<modjo> is there something in the line before smb?
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: I know very well, you used sudo, it messed your file permissions
<Kr4t05> hitmanWilly: "ls /dev/input | grep js"  Returns nothing.
<yurimxpxman> is there a way to dump individual files from wireshark?
<underdog5004> ok, so what you're typing in should be this: smb://modjo@192.168.1.100:/path/to/file
<modjo> yes
<sparr> is there a [k] ubuntu packaged kernel with CONFIGURE_TIMER_STATS enabled?
<modjo> and
<underdog5004> how strange
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05, try searching apt for joystick support
<modjo> it changes it to
<modjo> http://smb//modjo%40192.168.1.100:/path/to/file
<Tm_T> sparr: ask #ubuntu-kernel ?
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05, there may be a pkg you need to install
<underdog5004> modjo, and you're using konqueror or xsmbrow* ?
<joseph1110216> i pasted alot and no one told me wat was wrong with my konversation
<modjo> konqueror as youy told me
<underdog5004> modjo, I am _totally_ out of ideas now, sorry!
<sparr> Tm_T: heh, ubuntu's many-channeled-ness is killing me with the freenode join limit
<modjo> stupid difference of operative systems networking!
<underdog5004> joseph1110216, you need to paste the errors to pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org and then type the web address in where we can view it at our leisure
<Tm_T> sparr: glad I don't have that problem with my 30 channels etc
<Kr4t05> hitmanWilly: I'll try joystick and libjsw2, but I can't see how that would make a difference. I've used other gamepads fine.
<joseph1110216> ok ill get that fixed some other time. i have another issu to adress
<sparr> Tm_T: what did you have to do to get that?
<raylu> there was a command that showed all keyboard/mouse input, but i forgot it. does anyone know what it was?
<Tm_T> sparr: someone likes me perhaps
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05, yeah, sounds like it uses some sort of weird drivers
<sparr> :(
<sparr> i hit the 20 limit every day
<Tm_T> sparr: #ubuntu-ops might help ;)
<sparr> its not an ubuntu issue
<Kr4t05> hitmanWilly: Yeah, probably the Xbox 360 controller drivers, as that's what it uses in Vista.
<Tm_T> sparr: I know
<joseph1110216> i was supposed to create a dual boot on a laptop shared by two people....one person gets xp and the other gets ubuntu. i accidentally created ubuntu for the wrong person who now is the ubuntu admin. how do i remove that person and change to a new person
<Kr4t05> I've tried the xpad360 module, but it's a bit funky.
<hitmanWilly> Kr4t05, not really sure on that one
<modjo> joseph: formatting the whole laptop?
<raylu> xev!
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: do this in konsole: "sudo chown username:username -R ~/"
<Tm_T> modjo: wrong answer
<joseph1110216> wat does that do
<ertr>  is there a quick and easy way to replace words in a text file from the terminal
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: it returns all filerights from homepath to user
<joseph1110216> ok ill try
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: replace username with your
<joseph1110216> ill tell u guys wat happens
<modjo> Tm_T: does Tm_T stands for teenage mutant _ turtle?
<Tm_T> modjo: no
<joseph1110216> the second username in username:username
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: same, the second part is group but you won't want any other group
<ertr>  is there a quick and easy way to replace words in a text file from the terminal let's say i want to change sourclist feisty into gutsy
<modjo> is there any answer i can give is correct?
<Kr4t05> ertr:  sed, but it's tricky.
<Tm_T> modjo: that's offtopic
<modjo> true
<ertr> Kr4t05: nano doesn't do replace?
<joseph1110216> so it would look like  "sudo chown joseph:joseph -R ~/"
<modjo> well gotta go, keep searching for the perfect alliance between linux and windows with no mac arounds
<Kr4t05> ertr: Nope
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: yes
<joseph1110216> ok ill try
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: IF you do that sudo callas joseph
<dustin> Hey
<dustin> Can someone help me out? I'm having problems with my sound. I just booted up my computer and all sounds are heavily garbled/sped up. When playing audio in Amarok, no sound comes out but it plays through the songs extremely fast.
<joseph1110216> ok im getting errors....lets say the owner/admin/watever is named bob and i want to change the owner to tim    do i type "sudo chown bob:bob -R /
<hitmanWilly> joseph1110216, not it would be tim:tim in that case
<joseph1110216> ok let me try
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: well, that change file owner
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: not system owner
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: please don't EVER do that command for /
<joseph1110216> ???
<Tm_T> don't ever do anything to /
<Tm_T> really
<Tm_T> especially not with -R
<Tm_T> unless you like to destroy your system
<Bearcat> well folks i think i'm outta here. I still don't have this working, but one thing i do notice is that the pc that can
<Bearcat> can
<Bearcat> arrgh
<joseph1110216> ok i installed ubuntu and when i installed it asked for an owner  (we shall call the owner bob) i want to change the owner to tim...how would i do this?
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: I don't know exactly, have you tried to search wiki and or forums?
<joseph1110216> that command with the -r returned "returned invalid user"
<Bearcat> night folks
<Bearcat> thanks for the support
<joseph1110216> i will get confused if i search the forums best help is from u guys
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: I usually feel the same
<joseph1110216> so should i just reinstall ubuntu and get the name right?
<Tm_T> joseph1110216: I'm slowly feeling you would do much better by reinstalling whole system, though then you might miss big bunch of learning
<Tm_T> there IS way to change owners
<joseph1110216> lol true
<raylu> um...
<Tm_T> but I unfortunately don't have to time to find it out, sorry
<raylu> the owner isn't really the owner...it's just a user account
<raylu> with some special configuration
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> it's prolly all in sudoers
<raylu> if it really bugs you, you can create a new user, config it the same way, and delete the old user
<Tm_T> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmh
<raylu> yeah; it's also a member of some groups
<Tm_T> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dustin> can anyone help with my little problem? when i turn the systems sound buffer all the way down it helps a little but everything is still garbled
<raylu> dustin, try setting all your mixer settings to the middle
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<dustin> how do you mean, exactly
<martalli> Anyone using kde4 in gutsy?
<dustin> i rebooted and now my sound is gone entirely
<Tm_T> #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<martalli> Tm_T: Just asking conversationally =)
<Tm_T> then #kubuntu-offtopic
<JohnStockton> Can anyone clue me into why my screen looks like this: http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02326fc0.jpg
<martalli> Just a stab here - but maybe your vsync/hsync is off
<martalli> Certainly something is wrong with your video card/driver
<JohnStockton> crap
<martalli> What kind of card is it?
<JohnStockton> ati radeon mobility 9000 GP
<martalli> Are you running the ati driver or that fglrx (or whatever its called)?
<JohnStockton> the thing is, its worked fine before.. i just changed screen resolutions, applied it and it was fine. on reboot.. i get that
<martalli> Maybe it didn't save the settings exactly right...
<martalli> These are the times for dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<martalli> These are the times for sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JohnStockton> too bad i dont get an option with that of the "auto configure" like the guides say, haha
<martalli> I would bet it is a sync issue (ie, the driver/xorg.conf is not properly configured for the monitor
<martalli> What driver are you running?
<JohnStockton> is there any way to "rollback" that from before?
<Tm_T> JohnStockton: you mean backups?
<JohnStockton> I suppose, given a backup was made without me telling it to before i set the new screen res
<martalli> It probably did make a backup of the xorg.conf
<martalli> Do you know how to go into the console with ctrl-alt-f1?
<martalli> and back with ctrl-alt-f7
<JohnStockton> oh ok, did not know that.
<JohnStockton> i've just been using NX to remote into it on the lan trying to figure out how to get it back to normal
<martalli> try going into the console (probably the screen will look better then)  cd into /etc/X11 and see how many xorg* files there are.  cp your current (just to be safe, and replace the current witht he next oldest
<elite101> hey im starting to code and stuff for flash games was wondering is there program to do this in like CSS but without the cost
<martalli> That's a quick and dirty idea...but running sudo spkg-reconfigure xorg-reconfigure would be a cleaner solution
<elite101> like usuing action-script and such
<flaccid> see #osflash
<elite101> ahh okay
<elite101> lol i can barely see the monitor my eyes are going blurry its like 1:18am
<JohnStockton> there are about 5 xorg.conf's
<flaccid> there can only be 1 /etc/X11/xorg.conf the rest are dif filenames
<JohnStockton> well, yeah like .1 .2 and such
<flaccid> yeah so they are old versions
<flaccid> when you reconfigure its the old one
<flaccid> depending on what you used to configure
<flaccid> i gtg
<JohnStockton> when trying spkg-reconfigure, it tells me command not found
<martalli> woops: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<martalli> The last thing it will ask is how to configure the monitor - I would suggest you pick the advanced selection and enter the proper vertical sync and horizontal sync for your monitor (you might need to look it up on the net)
<JohnStockton> it's on an older laptop so I hope I can get that
<raylu> JohnStockton, kcontrol also has a tool to guess sync ranges
<raylu> kcontrol > peripherals > monitor & display
<raylu> > hardware > (admin mode >) configure > detect monitor
<JohnStockton> cool, i understood that kcontrol line, but the next one i'm lost
<JohnStockton> the hardware > (admin mode) > etc. one
<raylu> er...
<raylu> do you see the hardware tab?
<cprmpt> it would seem that i can't grab root by typing "su" into a console - i can only execute single commands
<cprmpt> is there a way around this?
<raylu> enable the root account
<raylu> or sudo -s
<cprmpt> i prefer the second option :)
<raylu> it probably won't work :P
<cprmpt> it did
<raylu> o.0ness
<JohnStockton> i can only see KDE clearly when i NX to it and when I click on "Monitor & Display" it just brings me back to the welcome screen :/.
<raylu> oh yeah...i had that issue too
<raylu> i only discovered that option while configuring xinerama
<raylu> and, at one point, i could only see the welcome screen for that page too =\
<JohnStockton> so i got to it by following what I could see on my NX session then replicating it with the keyboard on my laptop but when i get to the hardware tab, I can only see the middle and the rest is garbled. lol
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> kcmshell Peripherals/displayconfig
<JohnStockton> maybe i'll just reinstall the entire OS
<raylu> wait, the issue is that your x config is totally borked?
<JohnStockton> my screen looks like this: http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02326fc0.jpg
<raylu> woah...that's pretty borked =\
<JohnStockton> hah you're telling me
<raylu> um...the top-left of your screen is fine ,right?
<JohnStockton> not when i move things around or other things pop-up
<raylu> o.0?
<JohnStockton> no part of my screen is consistantly clear
<raylu> o.0ness =\
<raylu> model?
<JohnStockton> and if i drag a window around, it gets very fubar'd
<JohnStockton> this is exactly what I have: http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11867_na/11867_na.HTML
<JohnStockton> I think to save the headache of everyone i'll just reinstall the OS
<JohnStockton> I'm only a month into learning this thing, so I dont think i'll lose much on my system as is
<raylu> er...
<raylu> wait, this worked before?
<JohnStockton> yeah
<JohnStockton> it all crapped out when I played with my screen resolution
<raylu> do you have any backup xorg.confs?
<JohnStockton> it was cool after i applied it, then on reboot it's the way you see it now
<JohnStockton> I think I might.. xorg.conf.1,  xorg.conf.2
<raylu> take a poke inside those files; use one of them
<raylu> and paste your current xorg.conf
<JohnStockton> so you're saying, copy the text from one of the backups to the current conf and reboot?
<raylu> er, i usually just rename the files with mv :D
<raylu> but yeah, try that. and make a backup of your current config too
<JohnStockton> alright, reboot time... i'll let u know
<sammy> I found an old forum post explaining the best way to get debugging from an application (I can't figure out an msn protocol problem with kopete) in kubuntu would be to use apt-get and install from source. does this still hold true?
<sammy> kopete doesn't complain while trying to connect, it just fails. tcpdump shows it just stops in the middle of authenticating for no apparent reason.
<JohnStockton> F yes  <3
<raylu> it works?
<brycew> Good evening folks!
<JohnStockton> yep!  :D
<JohnStockton> thanks man, saved me a lot of time
<brycew> Question:  How do I search other channels and networks?
<raylu> brycew, huh?
<JohnStockton> you can search for other channels by /list
<brycew> hows that John?
<JohnStockton> well... it'll list all the channels on the server
<brycew> oh gotcha lol
<raylu> yeah...i highly recommend..
<raylu> not doing that...
<raylu> especially on freenode. you'll be sitting here till tommorow getting listed
<brycew> oh... then what do I do?
<brycew> is there a way to search by interest or something?
<JohnStockton> i think you can wildcard it like /list *nix*
<JohnStockton> not sure if that would take equally as long
<brycew> K... I'm going to try this on the main entrance area when I sign into this konversation thing so I don't disrupt my window here lol
<brycew> hey, I just typed list and it brought up a new side called "Channel List" and loaded within seconds
<raylu> ...lol, are you sure it's not still goin'?
<brycew> It stopped as 1341 :-S
<brycew> 1341 shown * it says
<whatever> hello...
<brycew> hello
<raylu> o.0ness
<brycew> lol
<whatever> i can come into irc but not browse the net :(
<whatever> whats going on
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  quick question.. just switched to KDE form gnome.. and i can't figure out this theme stuff.  I went to kde looks, downloaded the KDE 3.0 themes.. but kcontrol says there are none in the directory it's at.. i have .kde.ktheme files, i even extracted the directory.. the themerc files.. where am I going wrong here?
<brycew> ok that was weird... what just happened?
* brycew isn't smart enough on linux to help people with questions... is here mainly to read peoples questions and the answered received so I can feel smart in the end lol
<brycew> .... and of course to bullshit :)
<raylu> whatever, what error/browser?
<whatever> just using Konquerer... just managed to get my Vodafone 3g card working... Won't load pages.
<whatever> ... an error occured while loading http://... could not connect to host
<Dannilion> are you running knetworkmanager? That sometimes messes up my DNS so I can't load pages (but can come in IRC to moan about it)
<whatever> lol
<whatever> bingo
<whatever> thanks dannilion
<whatever> bloody genius!
<whatever> ok... Knetworkmanager starts up automatically.. how do I get rid of it?
<whatever> I mean stop it starting on login
<Dannilion> it should have asked you when quitting
<Dannilion> (at least mine did)
<Dannilion> and I'm no genius- Hobbsee told me the answer a while ago
<whatever> :( dont think so... I will keep playing... Thts great! now my laptop will last for hours... stupid vista!
<Dannilion> if you really want, you can sudo apt-get/aptitude remove knetworkmanager... :) It doesn't seem to kill anything other than the DNS problem
<raylu> m...if knetworkmanager starts up with a runlevel (no idea if it does)
<raylu> it'll be in /etc/rc#.d
<raylu> and you can get rid of it with update-rc.d
<hasan2> hi evreybody
<hasan2> can anybody help me on configuring sound card on my ubuntu sys
<raylu> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hasan2> ubotu : yes Enable the sound system is checked
<combo> what is good program for making back-up?
<combo> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<combo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<raylu> combo, backup of what?
<AmyRose> !bot | hasan2
<ubotu> hasan2: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<combo> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<AmyRose> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vbgunz> anyone familiar with virtualization? Running Kubuntu, what is the fastest virtualization I can have for a Windows OS like XP?
<combo> !konserve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konserve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmyRose> Yeah, why use Totem to play DVD's? O_o
<AmyRose> Kaffeine is great for that
* [pyro]  nods
<Ben_Cs> hello. i run ubuntu. considering kde. is kde more user friendly then gnome?
<AmyRose> Ben_Cs: Yes. :P
<combo> how to check out which version of KDE i have on my kub.7.04??
<AmyRose> combo: Alt-F2, type "kcontrol" and hit Enter
<AmyRose> combo: It will tell you what you're running
<Ben_Cs> Amy_Rose: cause gnome suddenly failed completely on me. so i think of trying kde...
<AmyRose> Ben_Cs: I really recommend KDE because it is focused on giving you as many config options as possible through the dialog boxes rather than making you use a gconfeditor
<[pyro] > Ben_Cs: i think its much better. Besides Linus uses kde ;)
<combo> there is written that i have v3.5.7 - is this latest version?
* AmyRose high-fives [pyro] 
<Ben_Cs> as well as ubuntu channel is packed with ppl so no one gives a damn about helping
<combo> AmyRose: thanks a lot :)
<AmyRose> combo: You're welcome
<AmyRose> combo: You may also find "kinfocenter" helpful
<combo> AmyRose: oh, great!
<AmyRose> I don't understand why people think GNOME is better. KDE is so much more fun to use, I think
<Ben_Cs> downloading kde now. will try
<AmyRose> combo: Yeah, kinfocenter is like the ultimate system info utility :D
<combo> AmyRose: i've been using ubuntu since i discovered Kubuntu :D
<combo> KDE ROX :D:D:D
<AmyRose> combo: I started liking Ubuntu when Kubuntu Hoary came out back in 2005
<AmyRose> and yes, I agree, KDE ROX!!!!!
<Ben_Cs> AmyRose: anyway i've been using kde apps on gnome cause they're much better then gnome apps
<combo> AmyRose: omg... so much time u use linux?!
<AmyRose> combo: I've been using Linux as my only OS since March 28, 2004
<AmyRose> Every March 28, I celebrate Screw Microsoft Day
<combo> AmyRose: and why not microshit ?
<AmyRose> combo: Because I don't trust them.
<Ben_Cs> or winblows day?
<combo> AmyRose: very good answer :D:D
<AmyRose> plus, I fail to see what's so great about an OS that crashes when you open 20 windows
<[pyro] > heh
<[pyro] > bbl
<combo> AmyRose: do u use compiz or beryl on your machine ?
<AmyRose> Some of my friends who use Windows were like "WHAT?! You can open a that many windows at once?!"
<AmyRose> combo: I only use it when I want to show off.
<AmyRose> combo: Since I give presentations in college, in a major that has nothing to do with computers, I enjoy plugging my Kubuntu laptop into the projector and playing with Beryl before the show
<AmyRose> lol
<combo> AmyRose: same me :) beryl is getting bored with time :/
<AmyRose> combo: I would use it, except that it's BUGGY
<AmyRose> I can't hold that against them though
<AmyRose> It's beta software
<AmyRose> So I prefer to use kwin for now
<combo> at my PC it has been slowing my system at all
<Berzerker> anyone here?
<AmyRose> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<combo> so i decided do take it away
<Berzerker> eh
<AmyRose> Berzerker: Yes, we're here
<Berzerker> ok
<Berzerker> so
<AmyRose> Berzerker: What's your question?
<combo> hi
<AmyRose> :3
<Berzerker> my sound doesn't work
<underdog5004> I'm here too
<Berzerker> all channels are unmuted at 100
<AmyRose> !sound | Berzerker
<ubotu> Berzerker: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<combo> 'what's your question?' -> hahah that was good :D
<AmyRose> combo: haha
<AmyRose> Berzerker: I hope that helps you
<Berzerker> it doesn't
<Berzerker> I've tried all that
<AmyRose> You did?
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> I've found those sites before hand
<Berzerker> googling
<AmyRose> Berzerker: OK, what sound chipset are you using?
<Berzerker> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Berzerker> I'm using kubuntu on a new macbook pro
<Berzerker> according to the install tutorials, sound should work out of the box.
<AmyRose> Berzerker: You did make sure the snd_intel8x0 is loaded, right?
<Berzerker> uh
<underdog5004> lol
<AmyRose> Berzerker: You need to make sure the module is loaded
<Berzerker> lol
<Berzerker> how do I do that
<AmyRose> ok, lsmod | grep intel
<Berzerker> k...
<AmyRose> If that returns something starting with "snd", you have the module loaded
<Berzerker> it returns 5 things
<Berzerker> with snd
<AmyRose> Hmm...
<AmyRose> Berzerker: Can you please try removing all of your sound modules by doing this a couple of times? sudo rmmod $(lsmod | awk '{print $1}' | grep snd)
<AmyRose> Oh, and quit your mixer too
<Berzerker> how
<underdog5004> Berzerker, she just told you how.
<AmyRose> Right-click that speaker thingy by your clock and click Quit
<Berzerker> oh ok
<Berzerker> underdog5004, no she didn't
<underdog5004> oops, sorry Berzerker
<underdog5004> my bad
<Berzerker> lol
<AmyRose> I have had a lot of experience with command line magic :D
<AmyRose> It's fun to come up with concoctions like that
<Berzerker> 6 errors
<Berzerker> dealing with things being in use
<AmyRose> Berzerker: OK, let's try this
<Berzerker> k
<AmyRose> We're going to kill everything that is using the sound device
<Berzerker> I might have to kill XChat
<AmyRose> You shouldn't have to
<Berzerker> oh
<Berzerker> ok
<AmyRose> I will give you a command that should do it in one fell swoop
<Berzerker> kk
<AmyRose> kill $(lsof /dev/snd/* | grep -v PID | awk '{print $2}')
<Ben_Cs> wow - interesting: installing xubuntu-desktop, doesn't change boot image. installing kubuntu-dekstop, changes loading image to kubuntu. very nice :)
<AmyRose> Berzerker: Yes, I realize I have too much time on my hands. =P
<Berzerker> lol
<Berzerker> k
<Berzerker> kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec]  pid | jobspec ... or kill -l [sigspec] 
<AmyRose> Yeah, I learned all of this last year
<Berzerker> that's what supposed to output?
<AmyRose> OK, Berzerker, that means you have nothing using the sound device, so keep doing this command until you get no more errors: sudo rmmod $(lsmod | awk '{print $1}' | grep snd)
<Berzerker> k
<Berzerker> did it
<AmyRose> should be about 3 times
<AmyRose> ok
<Berzerker> no errors the first time
<Berzerker> lol
<AmyRose> Good
<AmyRose> that means everything's unloaded
<Ben_Cs> hmmmm. love the kde eye candy :)
<Berzerker> k
<Berzerker> now what
<AmyRose> Berzerker: OK, what I'm going to have you do is reload them and then pastebin the dmesg output
<AmyRose> Berzerker: I will tell you how to do this
<Berzerker> k
<AmyRose> Berzerker: sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<Berzerker> k
<Berzerker> done
<AmyRose> Berzerker: Then type in "dmesg", and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dim> howdy all, what is used in Kubuntu instead of aptitude?
<Berzerker> http://pastebin.org/976
<AmyRose> dim:  you can use aptitude or Adept
<AmyRose> dim: I still use Synaptic myself
<dim> i see
<AmyRose> dim: But the default in Kubuntu is Adept
<AmyRose> Berzerker: Hmm, that last line is saying the interrupt for your sound device is disabled
<AmyRose> because the PCI ID matched your sound card
<AmyRose> I think that may be your problem
<Berzerker> so how do I fix it?
<AmyRose> Berzerker: It has an option to work around buggy IRQ's
<AmyRose> Berzerker: Can you please sudo rmmod snd_intel8x0 ?
<Berzerker> done
<AmyRose> ok, Berzerker, let's try this: sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0 buggy_irq=1
<Berzerker> k
<AmyRose> Now, start up kmix (Alt-F2, type "kmix"), adjust your volumes, and try again
<AmyRose> Berzerker: If this works, we'll have to make this permanent
<Berzerker> it says
<Berzerker> it seems that kmix isn't running
<Berzerker> and when I open it
<Berzerker> nothing shows up in the window
<AmyRose> Does typing "alsamixer" work?
<Berzerker> no such device
<Ben_Cs> added layout. marked shift-alt toggle. still shift alt wont change layout. only klicking will change. plaese help
<AmyRose> Berzerker: You sure the module got loaded?
<AmyRose> Berzerker: can you please type lsmod | grep snd_intel ?
<Berzerker> returned 5 different things
<Berzerker> snd_intel8x0 has 0
<Berzerker> next to it
<Berzerker> after 34204
<Berzerker> don't know if that matter
<Berzerker> s
<greg> si, is there a command for dim the lights back     no ?
<AmyRose> greg: Huh?
<Ben_Cs> AmyRose: how to change layout switching toggle?
<AmyRose> Ben_Cs: What layoug switching toggle?
<AmyRose> layout*
<greg> to make is the laptop not so bright    no ?
<Berzerker> AmyRose: any ideas?
<stdin> greg: do the laptop keys not work?
<combo> AmyRose: oh, u still on-line, so maybe u can tell me how to add this toolbar for music: http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/8835/screenxw6.png ? :}
<greg> no, no keys for this,   need a command    no ?
<combo> this is screen from Kub.LTS - i had no problem with it, but in feisty something changed :/
<stdin> combo: it's the "Media Controller" applet
<combo> i can't find this in applets ?
<combo> searching but can't
<Ben_Cs> AmyRose: i added keyboard layout IL. but alt-shift wont change layout
<combo> in LTS it was surely in right place.. but in feisty just can't find it
<AmyRose> Ben_Cs: KDE uses Ctrl-Alt-K
<combo> in applets menu
<stdin> combo: installed kicker-applets?
<cp-r> after kernel upgrade no nvidia ...???
<AmyRose> Ben_Cs: You can configure keyboard shortcuts by going to the K Menu --> System Settings, then clicking on Keyboard and Mouse
<stdin> greg: "echo 50|sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness"         ?
<combo> stdin: ok, installed :)
<stdin> combo: check it now
<thehcdreamer> hello, anyone know how to use ekiga? i have a lot of problem with sound
<AmyRose> !ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmyRose> darn
<combo> stdin: yes, yes! IT WORKS! :D:D thanks a lot :*:*
<AmyRose> thehcdreamer: Does your sound work in other programs?
<thehcdreamer> AmyRose, yes
<stdin> combo: no problem :)
<Ben_Cs> AmyRose: ctr-alt-k changes to IL layout but wont change back to US layout...
<AmyRose> combo: Good thing stdin knew because I didn't know.
<greg> stdin: she says is no more file there
<combo> in past i used AUTOMATIX so  maybe it was installed automaticly
<AmyRose> Ben_Cs: You may want to change the keyboard shortcuts by going into System Settings --> Keyboard and Mouse
<thehcdreamer> AmyRose, i googled a lot and i think is an ekiga problem, but i think there is a way to resolve it, for example there are a lot of sound driver in the list, such as PCMU, PCMA ecc
<AmyRose> thehcdreamer: I never got ekiga working myself, so I don't know...
<cp-r> new kernel nvidia doesn't work anymore need some help
<stdin> greg: have a look in the /sys/class/backlight/ directory, in one of the subdirectories there will be a file called "brightness", use that one
<greg> stdin: she says is no director calling this name
<stdin> greg: is there a /proc/acpi/video/ ?
<AmyRose> thehcdreamer: Since ekiga is a GNOME program, did you try #ubuntu instead?
<greg> si.
<stdin> greg: what's in there?
<jaxon_> Any ways to eliminate screen adjustmenteverytime switching from kubuntu to windows n vice versa...thx
<thehcdreamer> AmyRose, yes with not success, but maybe is a problem of the router, infact the problem is only with sip protocol
<greg> greg@laptop-7:~$ ls /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/
<greg> brightness  EDID  info  state
<slougi> jaxon_: screen adjustment?
<AmyRose> thehcdreamer: Yeah, Ekiga has awful NAT support
<AmyRose> or lack thereof!
<stdin> greg: "echo 50|sudo tee /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness"         ?
<thehcdreamer> AmyRose, do you know about ALSA 1.0.9rc2? i have the rc1 and maybe it can resolve
<AmyRose> thehcdreamer: What version of (K)ubuntu are you using?
<jaxon_> slougi: i have to press auto adjustment each time i enter into a different OS....something i need to do before installing?
<thehcdreamer> AmyRose, feisty, and i have download this version in july
<greg> si,  it is work,  much  thank you.
<thehcdreamer> AmyRose, but i still have the rc1 and I don't know why
<AmyRose> jaxon_: Are you using a CRT monitor?
<slougi> jaxon_: do you mean the image is offset into some direction?
<combo> if i have Direct Rendering: YES, it means that i have installed drivers already ? :)
<AmyRose> jaxon_: Your problem seems to be caused by the video settings not being the same in both OSes
<Ben_Cs> AmyRose: i checked the menu you told me to. but still the shortcut for switching layout is: alt-ctrl-k. but it changes only forward. not back to previous layout
<praecox> hey guys
<combo> beside the way i've been trying to install them ? :] 
<praecox> I'm using Kubuntu Gutsy
<AmyRose> Ben_Cs: Did you try changing it?
<AmyRose> praecox: Then try #ubuntu+1
<praecox> AmyRose, ok, will do. thanks.
<AmyRose> praecox: You're welcome... that's where Gutsy questions should go for now :3
<praecox> I see, not a problem at all for me.
<Ben_Cs> AmyRose: no matter what keys i assin to the opperation. still changes layout only forward
<AmyRose> Ben_Cs: Then try something that includes the spacebar or other keys that don't change between the two layouts
<jaxon_> AmyRose: i dont use a monitor....it must be a LCD...how do i go about fixing the video settings
<slougi> you don't use a monitor?
<AmyRose> Ben_Cs: It sounds like your problem is caused by the keys changing between the two layouts
<jaxon_> i think it is the H-position being slightly out of position
<slougi> jaxon_: another thing is that some drivers just differ between windows and X in how they send the signal. for example the windows nvidia driver, the linux binary, and the nv driver shipped with X will all position the picture at slightly different points (at least on crt displays)
<AmyRose> jaxon_: I thought LCD's had an auto-fix setting
<jaxon_> slougi: i use an a screen
<kraut> moin
<Ben_Cs> AmyRose: why would key shortcuts change between layouts?
<slougi> jaxon_: in my vocabulary that's the same thing :)
<jaxon_> slougi: so basically cant be fix then?
<slougi> jaxon_: i still couldn't figure out what it is that changes
<slougi> you didn't actually say
<thehcdreamer> Anyone know how to upgrade to ALSA 1.0.9rc2 or higher?
<jaxon_> slougi: yes it must be an LCD if it's only a couple of inches thick
* fora esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<Ben_Cs> AmyRose: got what u mean. ctrl-alt-K isn't global. when in IL layout the K keys is my lang letter instead of K. added alternative shortcut in my languge, now works fine
<slougi> jaxon_: yes, but why do you have to run the screen redetect?
<yeniklasorr> I see a different K menu from another linux dist. Is there any on kubuntu ?
<AmyRose> Ben_Cs: Yay!
<AmyRose> Ben_Cs: I use just the US and US International layouts, so I didn't know
<jaxon_> slougi: i still use windows so have to switch back n forth from time to time
<AmyRose> jaxon_: Why would anyone need Windows?
<AmyRose> :P
<yeniklasorr> AmyRose : for photoshop or video editing
<Ben_Cs> AmyRose: thanks for the help
<slougi> jaxon_: i'm almost getting the feeling that you are trolling me :-) what is it about the image output that changes between windows and linux?
<AmyRose> Ben_Cs: You're welcome. I hope you like KDE
<dvm> Is there any API to switch/change the SCIM language?
<jaxon_> i m still a newbie to linux n also need to use certain programs that i havent figured out with wine
<combo> why in amarok (under feisty) doesn't work shortcut LEFT WIN+c to pause the music like e.g. in Dapper ?
<jaxon_> slougi: the aligment of the screen is not the same
<yeniklasorr> combo : just middle click to on amarok icon
<combo> yeniklasorr: THX :D
<slougi> jaxon_: right, one thing you can do is play with modelines in xorg.conf, you can for example use powerstrip on windows to figure out the modeline and add that to the config. i haven't actually ever done this myself though :)
<Ben_Cs> well i'm off. see u later ppl
<combo> if i downloaded some new KDM themes, how i can install them ?
<jaxon_> slougi: ok ...how do i get to xorg.conf on the gui
<AmyRose> jaxon_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AmyRose> in a terminal
<AmyRose> it's a nice wizard that steps you through it
<jaxon_> AmyRose: cheers
<AmyRose> XD
<combo> is there better to install COMPIZ via 'sudo apt-get install compiz' or with SYNAPTIC package manager ?
<AmyRose> combo: It shouldn't matter
<slougi> AmyRose: that doesn't work in this case
<AmyRose> oh
<AmyRose> sorry, slougi ^^;
<slougi> jaxon_: it's just a flat text file that you must manually edit, you can find it at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<combo> AmyRose: osk
<combo> *ok
<AmyRose> combo: They are both frontends to the same thing, so it really shouldn't matter
<AmyRose> ooh, 333 nicks!
<NickPresta> heh
<bobbi> I'm a linux noob who wants to get some info on simple network settings in kubuntu
<AmyRose> bobbi: If you're using Kubuntu Feisty, you should be able to use Network Manager or the System Settings tool
<phimic> hello all
<phimic> is kxdocker broken in kubuntu 7.04?
<bobbi> amy rose thankyou - i am unclear on what domain name means  under domain name system tab
<combo> AmyRose: what was command to get to the kControlCenter? :D
<bobbi> is it user defined similar to workgroup in windows?
<NickPresta> phimic, if you have a XGL environment, try avant-window-navigator
<NickPresta> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobbi> i can wait amyrose
<zdadrdem_> phimic kxdocker works for me, but I compiled it myself
<AmyRose> combo: kcontrol
<AmyRose> bobbi: You shouldn't need to fill that in...
<AmyRose> bobbi:  You can use something like "localdomain" if you need to put something there
<combo> AmyRose: k
<AmyRose> combo: You're welcome
<AmyRose> :D
<phimic> zdadrdem_: i comiled it too but it is black and has a very huge height
<bobbi> amyrose thankyou i wasn't sure - but now i understand
<zdadrdem_> phimic I also had this problem some months ago, but suddenly it worked
<phimic> zdadrdem_: do you know how to fix that
<NickPresta> I can't even get kxdocker to work from the repo.
<zdadrdem_> phimic, no, sorry :-(
<phimic> NickPresta: i tried kooldock but seems to be buggy
<phimic> zdadrdem_: ok thank you
<bobbi> amyrose: should i also leave hostname blank? [i have a small home network] 
<phimic> NickPresta: do you use avant-window-navigator now?
<AmyRose> bobbi: It's best to give your computers hostnames. You can pretty much name them whatever you want
<NickPresta> phimic, I rarely use the docks anymore, since I have a much larger screen but I prefer AWN purely for it's eyecandy. It looks pretty and does the job of a basic dock.
<mrksbrd> i need help getting my usb harddrive working under ubuntu, can anyone give me a hand mounting the device?????????
<NickPresta> !mount
<mrksbrd> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<vbgunz> anyone know how to get the old logout screen back?
<bobbi> amyrose: I have done that. Thanks again for your time. I'm much happier about my setup now.
<mrksbrd> no bots kicked back anything
<noiesmo> hey all looking for a way to log bandwidth used on some pcs on network they have static IP and go thru a local proxy server
<bobbi> noiesmo: i have been using knemo and am well pleased with it
<NickPresta> noiesmo, Squid Proxy has a way to monitor and restrict time/bandwidth, IIRC.
<noiesmo> bobbi, yeah but these a M$ boxes and I don't want the users to know I'm checking there total bandwidth on internet
<bobbi> dumeter?
<noiesmo> NickPresta, I will check it
<mrksbrd> the drive shows up in device manager, and also when i plug it in it does recognize the drive, but when i click open in new window....it stops there....any ideas???
<mrksbrd> i'm confused because when I put my thumb drive in it picks it up right away and allows me to access it
* noiesmo finds this Bandwidth Monitoring with ipac-ng 
<phimic> NickPresta: does the app support minimized windows as well?
<combo> crap! i downloaded many wallpapers with 'DOWNLOAD NEW WALLPAPERS' in desktop config ... but i don't know where it was downloaded ? :| what is file:///root/.kde/ dir?
<noiesmo> NickPresta, I thinks ipac-ng seems to be the way installed on the proxy server it can  be set to log all bandwidth from any given ip address
<combo> but maybe those wallpapers didn't download cuz i can't find them at all ?! :] 
<AmyRose> combo: Are you running as root?!
<combo> AmyRose: not sure :)
<combo> AmyRose: it was all automatic :] 
<AmyRose> combo: Go in a terminal and type "whoami" to find out
<mrksbrd1> sorry, my connection dropped, can anyone help me get this usb hard drive mounted???
<combo> there is written that i'm combo ;P
<Assid> heya
<Assid> anyone here using a samba pdc?
<combo> but in KDE option there is little button in left donw corner called ADMINISTRATION
<AmyRose> combo: Then /root/.kde will not contain your settings :P
<combo> AmyRose: so those wallpapers haven't downloaded?
<combo> AmyRose: yes... i can see now that those wallpapers aren't downloaded on my machine CRAP! so how can i become a root ?
<AmyRose> combo: You should not have to be root just to install wallpapers
<combo> but after clicking they're downloading to the /root/.kde dir ? :] 
<combo> which probably doesn't exist :/
<mrksbrd1> combo: if your using KDE just go to settings, appearance & themes, background, u can use the GUI base app to install wallpapers
<combo> mrksbrd1: wait a sec... Appearance... and what then ?
<mrksbrd1> appearence & themes, then backgrounds
<combo> i don't think i have that option (kub.feisty) :S
<combo> OK HAVE IT!
<combo> in DeskTop -> background
<combo> and i'm using GUI base
<combo> bu where is this ? :D
<combo> no way! i installed COPMPIC (with apt-get) and can't find it anyway ?! :] 
<mrksbrd1> if your in backgrounds, u should see "get new wallpapers"
<combo> mrksbrd1: yes i have it buuuut
<combo> i've been using it all the time but those wallpapers are NOT downlading into my /root/.kde dir
<mrksbrd1> hold on
<combo> i don't know why... probably cuz such dir doesn;t exist? :s
<combo> mrksbrd1: ok
<mrksbrd1> should default to this directory.........../home/username/.kde/share/wallpapers/
<combo> i give up... don;t how to do this... there is always /root/ dir ? :/
<mrksbrd1> find it?
<combo> can't find it
<combo> *i mean can't figured it out
<mrksbrd1> u shouldn't be in root directory @ all
<mrksbrd1> is it defaulting to root when u sign in??
<combo> no, no... when i'm clicking on WALLPAPER - install... it automaticlly install to the /root/.kde
<combo> wait!?
<combo> u gave me new idea
<combo> ^^
<combo> brb
<combo> mrksbrd1: i check this out and it looks it's downloaded :D
<combo> but when i'm choosing it there is violet screen
<combo> no w-paper :/
<mrksbrd> hmmmmm
<mrksbrd> sounds like your getting a conflict w/something else installed
<combo> where this paper is downloaded?
<combo> know that?
<mrksbrd> u running your correct driver for your video card?
<combo> yeap - i'm going on AIGLX (ati radeon 9600)
<combo> but all the rest (deafults) wallpapers work as well :] 
<combo> and all papers added by me manually
<combo> also work
<mrksbrd> hmmm...let me check something...brb
<combo> craaaaaaaaaaaaap
<combo> mrksbrd: done
<combo> mrksbrd: i made it :) this wallpaper has been downloaded as a website so it is not a image
<combo> mrksbrd: i'll add it manually :)
<combo> the simple way - more stable :)
<combo> hehe
<mrksbrd> your not using enlighenment r u?
<frenchy> hllo room
<mrksbrd> combo:what base system are u working with???
<combo> eee base = ?
<combo> what u mean
<combo> kubuntu 7.04
<combo> ?! :] 
<mrksbrd> ok...i have ubuntu w/KDE desktop environment running over top of it, my menu's prolly look a bit different
<maverick> banshe is better than amarok
<mrksbrd> tried searching ubuntu forums but couldn't find anything for your prob.....only thing close was if u were running enlightenment
<combo> ok, i'll make it somehow :)
<combo> mrksbrd: btw. do u use compiz ? :] 
<mrksbrd> beryl
<mrksbrd> pretty much the same thing though
<combo> cuz there is written that i don't have metacafe... and can't install it ?
<combo> mrksbrd: but not stable, right ?
<mrksbrd> seems to be, one or the other just aquired the other
<mrksbrd> haven't had any issues with it yet, seems to be more customizable
<combo> crap... i downloaded GNOME compiz? is this good ? :D
<mrksbrd> prolly won't run, kubuntu isn't a GNOME environment
<combo> i mean will gnome compiz be working on KUBUNTU :D
<combo> craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap
<combo> so uninstall
<combo> i'll try beryl
<mrksbrd> just run sudo apt-get remove
<mrksbrd> for beryl...just run a sudo apt-get install beryl
<mrksbrd> and sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<combo> mrksbrd: do u use BERYL on kubuntu ?
<combo> mrksbrd: ok, i'll try that
<mrksbrd> use it on KDE, which kubuntu is based on
<combo> hey! cuz i've been trying to install compiz via Synaptic GNOME package manager
<combo> so maybe because of this it didn't wokr :D
<mrksbrd> i don't like getting anything thru synaptic
<combo> i've been this way installing drivers to ATI :D
<combo> but it LOOKS it works :D
<combo> mrksbrd: i have Direct Rendering : YES
<combo> so hope it works as it is written :d
<combo> hhe
<combo> YEAH!! i have beryl and beryl-manager!
<combo> mrksbrd: thanks a lot !! :D:D
<mrksbrd> no prob
<combo> but one more thing - how to turn it on ? :D
<combo> for all the time
<mrksbrd> only thing I haven't figured out how to make it run automatically on sys startup yet
<mrksbrd> have to manually launch it when i sign in
<combo> i see... :)
<combo> ok
<mrksbrd> should be under your system menu
<combo> but - is emerald theme working if beryl and beryl-manager is turned off ?
<mrksbrd> themes should still work
<combo> ok then THX once again :)
<mrksbrd> beryl is just for effects
<combo> going for breakfast! :D
<mrksbrd> k
<combo> c ya
<mrksbrd> l8tr
<thill2708> is there an easy way to make an ad hoc network in kubuntu?
<thill2708> firestarter isn't doing the trick for me
<thill2708> !adhoc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adhoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrksbrd> i seen it somewhere...give me a min to think
<dromer> aarg, my pc just hang (again. this happens almost every day), what can I check to see what happens and to fix it?
<mrksbrd> thill: can't remember where I saw it
<mrksbrd> sorry
<thill2708> mrksbrd: damn :(
<hangthedj> does anybody know how to choose a specific network when it has the same name as a couple others in knetworkmanager?
<mrksbrd> > thill: try here..........
<mrksbrd> > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<mrksbrd> >
<LoneShadow> anyone using elisa ?
<mrksbrd> nope
<LoneShadow> oh never mind, found #elisa :D
<hangthedj> LoneShadow: i did for a second, but it crashed to much. so i went to mythtv
<LoneShadow> hangthedj: dosnt even play any medias for me
<hangthedj> LoneShadow, MythTV or elisa?
<LoneShadow> elisa
<LoneShadow> I dont think I have seen mythtv crash :D
<hangthedj> i don't have a tuner card, i just use it for video organization.
<hangthedj> elisa crashed every time i played a video then one after that.
<LoneShadow> I have a tuner, I stopped using it once I got a hdtv
<hangthedj> so every two videos it would crash.
<LoneShadow> mainly use the mythtv for video files like you
<LoneShadow> was trying to see if elisa would be better
<hangthedj> in my opinion, i don't think it is.
<hangthedj> i wish there was something out there that would just organize videos. like amarok, but for videos.
<mrksbrd> thill:did u check that link, was it what u were looking for??
<hangthedj> whats the best NES emulator for linux?
<LoneShadow> hangthedj: yea I am looking for one as well, something like amarok for videos :D
<ubuntu> hello world!
<hangthedj> are you programming for the first time?
<ubuntu> i just boot from kubuntu
<ubuntu> is great
<mrksbrd> can anyone point me in the right direction..........attempting to use my 40gb usb hard drive, it recognizes it, but when i select "open in new window" nothing happens...........any idears???????
<ubuntu> do you see it in the desktop?
<mrksbrd> nope
<hangthedj> mrksbrd: you may have to manually mount it.
<temuchin> have the same problem
<mrksbrd> the weird thing is my thumb drive works perfectly
<temuchin> check the settings
<temuchin> is there anything written at all?
<mrksbrd> hang:haven't learned tha command yet...still a bit green
<temuchin> :) np
<stephen> webcam is not recognized
<mrksbrd> also why would my thumb drive work & not the HDD???
<stephen> and my tv tuner... i can't use it
<temuchin> anybody know what to fill in into mount point and mount options
<combo> mrksbrd: r u still there ? :)
<thill2708> anyone recognize this when they try to create an ad hoc network?
<thill2708> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<thill2708>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<combo> mrksbrd: cuz i have little problem
<mrksbrd> yes combo
<combo> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<combo> No composite extension
<combo> this warning i'm receiving
<combo> that there is no composite extension
<combo> what it means ?
<combo> know meybe ?
<mrksbrd> never seen that b4 combo..........what was the situation when it occ'd?????
<hangthedj> combo: in a terminal try doing 'sudo apt-get install libxcomposite1'
<combo> when i'm typing BERYL in console
<combo> hangthedj: ok try it
<hangthedj> although the proper place to be is #ubuntu-effects.
<hangthedj> ;)
<combo> crap in my kubuntu i have so many gnome libs :{{{{
<combo> autoremove should helps
<combo> why i've been trying to install that stupid compiz under GNOME!?
<dromer> haha
<mrksbrd> hang: would it matter that my drive was running under windows prior to switching to linux???
<hangthedj> combo: only if you don't need them it will autoremove, otherwise it will hold onto it.
<combo> yes - it has been auto-deleted cuz unneeded anymore
<hangthedj> mrksbrd, it shouldn't, if it was formated under fat or ntfs it should show up as such under linux.
<combo> hangthedj: i made that command but still same :/
<combo> checking for XCompisoite extension: failed
<hangthedj> did it install the libxcomposite1?
<combo> no composite extension... are there any more extension
<combo> ?
<mrksbrd> i see the device in device manager........everything looks normal as far as the structure
<helloyo> is there a way to stop WMV from distorting? i have xine-extracodecs installed
<mrksbrd> even tryed mount auto........and still didn't work....
<combo> hangthedj: there is written that libxcomposite1 is already installed
<combo> ...in latest version
<hangthedj> if you open konsole and type fdisk -l do any of them say ntfs fat32?
<slougi> combo: but you still need to enable the composite extension
<combo> nothing happened
<combo> slougi: any idea how to solve it ? i'm noob ;P
<mrksbrd> combo it should have installed everything when u did sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager......don't know why u are getting that msg
<slougi> combo: sec
<hangthedj> combo: i'm not sure, i don't know much about it. you could try #beryl or #ubuntu-effects.
<combo> maybe i'll try again install those to beryl and b-mnager ?
<slougi> combo: add this to the end of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slougi> Section "Extensions" Option "Composite" "Enable"
<slougi> EndSection
<slougi> whoops
<slougi> came out wrong
<combo> yeah! totally forgot!
<mrksbrd> see if their website has any FAQ's on it combo
<slougi> combo: Option "Composite" "Enable" should be on its own line
<combo> now there is composite: "0"
<combo> so probably that it didn't work
<combo> chage for enabled ?
<mrksbrd> ok stupid ? how do u highlight in red who u want to talk to in here?????????
<combo> ENABLE?
<combo> yeesm, sorry ;P
<hangthedj> combo: after you have to restart the x server
<slougi> combo: i don't follow
<combo> ok, reset x-server
<mrksbrd> slougi: are u any good w/getting usb HDD's to work??????????
<hangthedj> mrksbrd: open the system settings, go to the advanced tab and click on disk & filesystems.
<hangthedj> and if that doesn't work i'll tell you how to manually do it through konsole
<mrksbrd> don't have that option....running KDE
<hangthedj> mrksbrd: click on the kde menu, and choose system settings
<hangthedj> i'm staring at the command on my laptop right now.
<mrksbrd> I have 2 system sections and neither 1 have it
<mrksbrd> only thing close is "disk usage"
<hangthedj> mrksbrd: 1 sec
<hangthedj> mrksbrd: whats the output of fdisk -l, which drive is the 40g?
<hangthedj> in konsole
<mrksbrd> pls forgive me....do i type fdisk -l in terminal
<hangthedj> yes
<mrksbrd> I can paste it using the paste link here right w/o floodling the channel correct??
<hangthedj> just tell me the /dev/ of the 40gb one.
<t4m1n0> I'm having some problems during the installation of feisty 7.04: Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0  I get this erroc constantly. I read on a lunhpad about this bug and some guys say that I have to disable floppy in bios if I don't have floppy in a machine. But what if  I don't have an option to disalbe floppy in a bios ??? please help
<hangthedj> usually /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2
<hangthedj> or hdb
<mrksbrd> says......./dev/sdb1   *           1        4864    39070048+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<hangthedj> o
<hangthedj> k
<hangthedj> mrksbrd: ok, if you run these commands, you should be set http://paste.ubuntu.com/17
<hangthedj> the ntfs-3g is so you can write to it.  but i would suggest backing it up, then reformatting under ext3 and copying the files back.
<mrksbrd> ahhhhhhhh......30gb worth of digital pics
<mrksbrd> guess i have to boot to winblows again
<mrksbrd> ok i appreciate all your help with this........ hang
<hangthedj> mrksbrd if you don't need to write to it.  you can leave out the -t ntfs-3g
<combo> ok i'm going far. i changed AIGLX "on", Composite "Enable", and added Load "dbe" in MODULE section; now there is an error with beryl-manager-> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<mrksbrd> i will need to, that is where i store all my digital photos
<hangthedj> combo: add Load "dri" in the module section
<mrksbrd> combo............u may have deeper issues w/your kubuntu install.....ran into all kinds of errors b4 and had to reinstall 3-4 times b4 it was right
<combo> it's already added ?
<hangthedj> hmm, is xfree86-dri installed?
<combo> those three most important: DRI, GLX and DBE are already added
<combo> there is written not
<mrksbrd> since i started w/ubuntu & installed the KDE environment haven't had any issues
<combo> that it is miising
<combo> hangthedj: wanna see my xorg.conf maybe there some detail wrong ? :] 
<combo> crap
<jaguilera> hi all
<hangthedj> combo: sure paste it, i'll compare it to mine ;)
<hangthedj> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<combo> typing 'beryl' shows: that XFree86-DRI missing and also -> glXBindTexImageEXT is missing
<combo> hangthedj: ok
<jaguilera> 7.04 supports installing on LVM? I guess it does, but does it support creating the volumes from the install?
<mrksbrd> hang....could it be issues with his install of kubuntu as i sugested???
<combo> hangthedj: where should i paste it?
<combo> hangthedj: know some service?
<hangthedj> !paste | combo
<ubotu> combo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hangthedj> mrksbrd: i guess the big question is what video card does he have ;)
<combo> - here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34765/
<mrksbrd> radeon 9600 he said....which shouldn't have any troules
<hangthedj> hmm ati radeon, i thought all ati was difficult.
<combo> before i had no problem with beryl on ubuntu as i remember
<mrksbrd> i'm only speaking by past expierence w/live installs of kubuntu, like i said ever since i used alt cd for ubuntu & installed KDE environment....no issues...(knock on wood)
<kewlsolutions> iloveyou chinita
<combo> look, maybe this problem is caused, cuz i installed ATI drivers with command "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager" ? :] 
<combo> but Direct Renderind: YES, so i'm not sure
<ubuntu> hello. this user is spiroo but from school with LiveCD :D
<hangthedj> hmm, try installing xserver-xorg-driver-radeon
<mrksbrd> shouldn't matter combo....your just using proprietary software
<combo> mrksbrd: ok
<hangthedj> your xorg looks fine
<ubuntu> When installing kubuntu I wondering why tha heck it si downloading a languagepackage. I wonder, does it do that from the internet
<hangthedj> or xserver-xorg-video-ati instead of fglrx
<combo> ok then - i'll do it this way
<combo> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<combo> no choice
<combo> how do u think - will be working?
<combo> ( on kubuntu ? )
<mrksbrd> let me give u some links as well about ati........brb
<hangthedj> i love my beryl on kubuntu.  compiz and compiz-fusion only give me trouble.
<hangthedj> i have to admit though, mostly i use beryl for emerald.
<hangthedj> ubuntu: i'm not sure actually, never thought about it.
<hangthedj> been awhile since i installed kubuntu
<mrksbrd> I run strickly beryl w/o any issues under ubuntu/KDE
<hangthedj> mrksbrd: did you decide not to mount the usb and leave it to windows?
<enoj_> I'm using the 'nvidia-settings' app from nvidia to configure my twinview setup. It works perfectly, except for the fact that the menus and application toolbar is on the right monitor instead of the left one. How can I fix this?
<mrksbrd> going to do it when I go home so I can back up the files
<hangthedj> enoj_ the only way i know how to do that is through the monitor config.
<enoj_> hangthedj: the "Monitor" section of xorg.conf you mean ?
<mrksbrd> i'm leaving work in 1 1/2hrs....will have more time @ home to do it
<hangthedj> in the kde system settings.
<mrksbrd> I will let u know if it works hang....thanks alot for all your help on it
<hangthedj> i'll still be on here, when you try it, but asleep. ;)
<mrksbrd> mee tooooo, prolly try it in the afternoon when I wake up
<mrksbrd> lo
<hangthedj> its almost 3 here.
<mrksbrd> lol
<mrksbrd> 5:43 here EST
<hangthedj> you work graveyard or something?
<mrksbrd> shift work
<hangthedj> thats what time i get to work
<mrksbrd> 2 12hr days....2 12 hr nights
<hangthedj> but not tomorrow.
* hangthedj sighs.
<mrksbrd> lol....ya know
<mrksbrd> this is the only thing that keeps me awake....learning this OS
<mrksbrd> my eyes & brain are shot by the end of the night
<hangthedj> between windows and linux, its the difference between driving an automatic and a manual.
<enoj_> hangthedj: in the monitor and display section in kde system settings? I can't see where i should do that, cause it only displays a huge screen size (the two monitors combined)
<mrksbrd> but ya know once u get used to the commands this is easier than winblows I think
<mrksbrd> not to mention more cusatomiable
<mrksbrd> customizable
<hangthedj> enoj_: in the size, Orientation and Positoning, Administrator mode, it should have a second screen option.
<hangthedj> mrksbrd: its the difference between steering and driving.
<mrksbrd> i saved your instr as a text file...don't worry i won't loose it...(knocks on wood)
<hangthedj> much more control over your computer, you have to know your computer
<mrksbrd> I've been with windows for many years now, was turned onto this by someone in my IT dept...and never looked back since
<hangthedj> mrksbrd: most of the time just using mount (device) (directory) works, it will autodetect the fs, but with ntfs if you want to write to it, you have to specify ntfs-3g and have it installed.
<enoj_> hangthedj: http://enoj.com/snapshot1.png
<hangthedj> i enjoy learning something new everyday... with windows its just point click, point click.
<mrksbrd> i agree, nothing left to the imagination with windoweas
<mrksbrd> windows
<Carnage\> Any idea about the reason for KDE not showing my background picture anymore?
<mrksbrd> lol.........see i'm fading fast!!!
<Carnage\> I just get a blue background...
<mrksbrd> my first task with this was getting my aircard to work
<hangthedj> enoj_: what are you trying to do, with the monitors?
<mrksbrd> read...read...read...and still nothing, then found a nice little app called KPPP and the rest was history
<hangthedj> i don't read anything, i just poke at it until it gives up and works.
<enoj_> hangthedj: I want the menus and toolbars to be on the left monitor instead of the right one. When I hit "Identify monitors", it says the one on the right is #1 and the one on the left is #2 .. i want it the other way around
<mrksbrd> hand how do u do that "red" highlight when speaking to me???........dumb ? i know!!!
<mrksbrd> hang...sorry...lol
<hangthedj> ok, if you choose second screen, then do dual screen, you usually have quite a bit of options, sometimes not.
<cy__> hello, i installed ubuntu feisty yesterday.. now i want the terminus bitmap font within konsole (kde terminal) .. but i get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1864eb81  .. anyone know how to solve this?
<hangthedj> mrksbrd: you can either type the username with a : after it or a comma.
<hangthedj> i think a comma, i dunno i'm using BitchX on my server, and it works like the :
<mrksbrd> I do but on my end it still looks black....do u see different??
<mrksbrd> hangthedj, test
<hangthedj> there is is.. your name is yellow now.
<hangthedj> ;)
<hangthedj> 2720x1024, i want that monitor. :D
<mrksbrd> still blk on my end.....i'll take your word for it
<hangthedj> what client are you using?
<mrksbrd> holy crap....wide screen???
<hangthedj> you can probably configure it.
<mrksbrd> 22"
<mrksbrd> >mrksbrd is tired of configuring tonight
* mrksbrd is tired of configuring tonight
<mrksbrd> there we go
<mrksbrd> have to remember my IRC commands now
* mrksbrd head is going to explode
<mrksbrd> hangthedj, past this let me see what it looks like on your end
* hangthedj is falling asleep
<hangthedj> on my end?
<mrksbrd> to show me the color u see
<hangthedj> i've got no gui, hence no screenshot
<mrksbrd> when i type specifically 2 u
<mrksbrd> ah
<mrksbrd> k
<hangthedj> your name is yellow.
<hangthedj> instead of grey
<mrksbrd> mrksbrd: you can either type the username with a : after it or a comma.
<hangthedj> you could install bitchx-gtk and see
<mrksbrd> was that in red on your end?
<hangthedj> nope
<hangthedj> or even better bitchx
<mrksbrd> ....sudo apt-get install bitchx-gtk????????
<hangthedj> i get it, esteve, like homestarrunner, ehh steve
<hangthedj> yes
<mrksbrd> k
<mrksbrd> hangthedj,have u ever used a aircard on here
<hangthedj> no i haven't.
<mrksbrd> so nice to have freedom!!!!
<mrksbrd> gets dangerous when your driving though....lol
<hangthedj> ehh steve
<hangthedj> i know this is offtopic, sorry, but creature from the black lagoon is a great movie
<mrksbrd> where u from hang??
<hangthedj> cali
<mrksbrd> nj here
<hangthedj> do /whois hangthedj
<mrksbrd> WHOIS Server load is temporarily too heavy. Please wait a while and try again.
<mrksbrd> imagine that
<hangthedj> thats because right when i said that, everyone did /whois hangthedj :D
<mrksbrd> lol
<hangthedj> j/k or maybe not, i think its irc human nature
<hangthedj> chatzilla? i didn't think anybody did that
<hangthedj> i mean used that
<mrksbrd> college???
<hangthedj> i don't go there, i'm not smart enough, i just work there.
<hangthedj> ;)
<mrksbrd> lol
<mrksbrd> t3?
<mrksbrd> or dsl
<hangthedj> i'm at home right now, so its just 6 meg dsl, but at work, its a 10gig line in my office.  i download distros there to test later.
<mrksbrd> don't blame ya!!!
<mrksbrd> home i'm on fios...20mb/down
<hangthedj> i had to get dreamweaver for mac, 500 megs, in like 2 minutes
<hangthedj> from adobe.
<hangthedj> its awesome
<mrksbrd> u paid for it?????????
<hangthedj> no
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<hangthedj> with mac you can just uninstall and reinstall
<mrksbrd> ahhh!!
<mrksbrd> how can i send u a prvt msg?
<hangthedj> but, now i just use textwrangler
<hangthedj> you do /msg i think
<hangthedj> like /msg hangthedj
<hayami> nice xD
<hangthedj> xD?
<mrksbrd> did it post to the room???
<mrksbrd> hope not
<adenicio> can i install blue solei on linux?if yes how?
<mrksbrd> did ya get it?
<mrksbrd> hangthedj, u still there???
<hangthedj> yep
<mrksbrd> did u get it
<hangthedj> it just locked my firefox and konqueror up
<hangthedj> what platform are you on right now?
<mrksbrd> linux
<hangthedj> somethings wrong with my laptop
<mrksbrd> rutrow!!
<mrksbrd> i know it should work under firefox, been on their website already
<mrksbrd> what os u on?
<hangthedj> linux, but its unstable cause i play around too much
<hangthedj> :p
<mrksbrd> lol
<mrksbrd> try konquer
<adenicio> runlevelten: do u know about bluesoleil?if yes can i install it?if yes how?
<mrksbrd> anyway well worth the monthy fee.....they have EVERYTHING....microsoft/mac anyway
<runlevelten> iirc bluesoleil is a drop-in bluetooth stack type deely for legacy os's
<runlevelten> gimme a chance. Getting caffeinated.
<adenicio> :-/ i g
<mrksbrd> well i'm out....time to go home now......thanks again hang
<hangthedj> np, checkout usenetflash.com my friend runs it.
<adenicio> ot no time while u just reach im going to work :-(
<hangthedj> i'm going to sleep too.
<hangthedj> 'night everyone
<mrksbrd> will do
<mrksbrd> !!!!!!!
<runlevelten> usenetflash.com? Another thin front end on usenet?
<hangthedj> runlevelten: it is a service that will let you know when search items have been found.
<hangthedj> i don't use usenet, but gotta plug it, cause its my friends thing.
<hangthedj> its pretty nice though.
* runlevelten uses usenet for discussion.
* esteve is away: Gone away for now.
* esteve is back.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<combo> is this possible to set that beryl-manager will be starting-up itself without opening it ?
<combo> ** automaticly
<MilhousePunkRock> My DVD burner is shown as /media/floppy0 and device /dev/fd0 in the "Harddrives & Filesystems" in System settings, yet the entry in the fstab is correct. Is that a bug or something?
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: IIRC, it should be opened automatically in a new session if you don't close it before shutting down KDE
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: Otherwise you could create an enty in KDE's autostart folder
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: ok, thx... it works automaticly with new session :D
<knowledge25> what is the best tv software for kubuntu,can somebody help me?
<MilhousePunkRock> knowledge25: Depends on your needs and on which applications your TV chipset supports
<knowledge25> i have the  hauppauge  tv card
<MilhousePunkRock> knowledge25: There are many of them, the manufacturer is not the chipset
<MilhousePunkRock> !mythtv | knowledge25
<ubotu> knowledge25: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<cy__> hello, i installed ubuntu feisty yesterday.. now i want the terminus bitmap font within konsole (kde terminal) .. but i get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1864eb81  .. anyone know how to solve this?
<MilhousePunkRock> cy__: How did you install the font?
<cy__> MilhousePunkRock, first.. using apt-get then over the konsole -> fonts -> install bitmap
<MilhousePunkRock> cy__: Let me try it myself here, hang on
<cy__> but it cant install them into fonts:/Personal/ and i dont see where that path would lead to
<cy__> im no kde expert.. ;)
<knowledge25> i need help with my sudo i keep getting & error message.The package lg3d-java3d needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<MilhousePunkRock> cy__: Which package did you install? console-terminus? xfonts-terminus?
<cy__> MilhousePunkRock, both.. since im desperate
<cy__> and i re-started X ..
<cy__> uh.. i just saw something.. when i start konsole within an aterm, i get following errors during the installation of the bitmap fonts: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1883a029
<malqos> hi i have dell latitude d600 and i have problem with my wifi,  i  dont know why  but it  doesnt  work:( i have no idea why:(
<cy__> malcolmb, do you get something using "iwconfig" ?
<MilhousePunkRock> cy__: Ok, fonts:/ is a kio-slave (virtual filesystem)
<cy__> ok
<cy__> so is something not running?
<MilhousePunkRock> cy__: Maybe you are missing the slave? Type fonts:/ in a Konqueror window
<malqos> cy__:
<malqos> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<malqos> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<malqos>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<malqos>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<malqos>           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm
<malqos>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<malqos>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<malqos> irda0     no wireless extensions.
<malqos> i have something like this
<cy__> malcolmb, use the pastebin the next time.. but it looks fine
<MilhousePunkRock> !paste | malqos
<ubotu> malqos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<malqos> ok sorry for that
<MilhousePunkRock> malqos: The card looks like it's ready, it's not connected though. Can you give a little detail about the network you are trying to connect to? (DHCP/static IPs, encryption, ESSID hidden, ...)
<malqos> cy__:but  what i can do?
<MilhousePunkRock> cy__: Does it bring up a Personal and a System folder?
<malqos> i dont configure anything
<cy__> malcolmb, use it ? ;)
<cy__> MilhousePunkRock, yes.. when i apt-get konqueror it installed "kdebase-kio-plugins" maybe i was missing this one
<MilhousePunkRock> cy__: Is any other kio-magic working? That's the most basic one... Like media:/ or audiocd:/ ?
<ubuntu_> KDE is better for child than XFCE?
<cy__> MilhousePunkRock, yeah, they work now
<cy__> i was even able to install the fonts.. no more errors.. but still, it does not show up in the list of selecteable fonts.. even after restarting konsole
<MilhousePunkRock> cy__: foobar:/ (note the colon slash) is always a kio-slave of KDE, those are pretty useful...
<cy__> yeap, i'll remember that
<cy__> :] 
<MilhousePunkRock> cy__: Is it in the personal folder?
<cy__> MilhousePunkRock, nope
<ubuntu_> can I download and use KDE 4.0 beta in Kubuntu 7.04??
<ubuntu_> I'm noob :)
<stdin> ubuntu_: read the topic
<ubuntu_> okey
<MilhousePunkRock> ubuntu_: Why would you want to use beta software then?
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Hey!
<stdin> hi MilhousePunkRock :)
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Once I disabled the error correction in the system settings for audio cds, kaudiocreator reads fine
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: There is still something wrong with the slave though, when I want to eject the CD by clicking on the media:/ applet in kicker, it says "audiocd:/ not found"
<Angelus> somebody knows how can i install a kernel from kernel.org on kubuntu?
<malqos> cy__:i have no idea why but my computer doesnt see any networks
<MilhousePunkRock> Angelus: You will have to configure and compile your own kernel using the sources. Probably not an easy task...
<cy__> malcolmb, have you configured it to use eth1 ?
<Angelus> i know how to compile and configure a kernel MilhousePunkRock
<Angelus> but is there some  more tasks to do to be ran on kubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> malqos: What are you using to "see networks"? I still need more input about the actual network
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: don't think I ever use that, I just press the button on the drive
<MilhousePunkRock> Angelus: I'd say "make menuconfig" "make && make modules install" or whatever that was, copying the kernel to /boot and editing your menu.list accordingly
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: The tower is out of arm-length reach... ;) And I got used to it from the faulty eject button on my old drive.
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> what about the initrd image MilhousePunkRock?
<malqos> i downoad some wifi radar
<malqos> :)
<aryr100> hello all
<MilhousePunkRock> Angelus: Well, I have only built my own kernels on Gentoo, things were a little different there, I guess...
<malqos> i have d-link routher
<stdin> agg, compiz just killed my X :p
<Angelus> yeah even i MilhousePunkRock lol
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Ha! :P
<aryr100> need this cmd for kde (alt+f2 gksudo nautilus) ?
<stdin> aryr100: kdesu konqueror
<MilhousePunkRock> aryr100: Alt-F2 will launch a command, yes, but instead of gksudo, use kdesu, and replace nautilus with konqueror
<MilhousePunkRock> Just like stdin already said
<mario3600> Shit. Where I can get flash plugin for konqueror?? :/
<MilhousePunkRock> Angelus: The question is WHY would you want to build your own kernel? And have you googled for how-tos?
<aryr100> lol keep the cmd's the same penguin
<aryr100> thx
<MilhousePunkRock> !language | mario3600
<ubotu> mario3600: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mario3600> :) okey
<mario3600> repeat
<mario3600> Where I can get flash plugin for konqueror?
<MilhousePunkRock> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<knowledge25> i need help with my sudo i keep getting & error message.The package lg3d-java3d needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<mario3600> thx,ubotu ;)
<jussi01> !bot | mario3600
<ubotu> mario3600: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* lesenscommun is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<Angelus> MilhousePunkRock: to get the latest kernel
<MilhousePunkRock> mario3600: What you want is probably "flashplugin-nonfree", ubotu is a bot, and repeating a question that quickly is impolite
<mario3600> wow
<MilhousePunkRock> Angelus: You could install the Gutsy kernel instead, that is 2.6.22
<Angelus> how MilhousePunkRock ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Angelus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511974
<MilhousePunkRock> Angelus: If you need to find a more explicit howto, I could try to find it, I know there is one
<combo> - how can i change KDM Mnager ?
<malqos> cy__:are you there?
<MilhousePunkRock> Angelus: I just read through the forum post, the manual method is pretty much what the other howto was...
<cy__> malcolmb, i am
<cy__> MilhousePunkRock, simply copied the fonts file into my ~/.fonts/ and it works ;)
<Angelus> well
<malqos> i really dont know what to do?what informations do you need?how i can get it?
<Angelus> ill try to compile it manually then
<Angelus> ;p
<cy__> malcolmb, have you tried using knetworkmanager ?
<MilhousePunkRock> malqos: You could also try wicd
<malqos> ok i download it rigth now knetwork manager
<MilhousePunkRock> cy__: Unlike knetworkmanager wicd can handle static IP adresses too
<combo> does anybody using KONVERSATION client know how make server list showing as TABS on the bottom not as a list on the left ?? :] 
<cy__> MilhousePunkRock, ok.. i didnt yet know that.. i shall remember it :) just wanted to help
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: Settings, Interface, Tabs, choose you location there...
<malqos> no wireless network found
<MilhousePunkRock> cy__: So little malqos tells us about his actual network, I doubt he is using static IPs though
<MilhousePunkRock> malqos: Consider turning off hiding the ESSID for the time being
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: crap i have not in english... can u tell me in settings which one (from top) is this INTERFACE? :D
<d-_-b\> salve
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: first, second from top or which one ? :D
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: Interface should the very first one, and tabs is the last in that sub-list
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: Use the icons for orientation, Interface is a screen with a brush above, and tabs, well, that's the "new tab icon"
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: found that!
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: thanks a lot ;)
<malqos> milhouepunkrock: what shoul i do????
<MilhousePunkRock> malqos: Are you sure there is a wireless network at all?
<malqos> yes
<malqos> im sure
<combo> how to install KDM theme Manager so i can change login manager theme? i've downloaded some new stuff but can't install it :S
<malqos> bum my computer doesnt see anything
<MilhousePunkRock> malqos: I assume that is your own network, right?
<roger> :)
<malqos> yes
<malqos> i dont do anything with it
<roger> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: You need "kdmtheme"
<malqos> just connect and everything was great when i had windows
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: so i have to istall it via apt-get ? :)
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: kdmtheme yes, it will reside in system settings, IIRC you can add themes from there..
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: ok, thx once again! (i could figure out the name of that program :) )
<MilhousePunkRock> malqos: What kind of encryption do you use?
<knowledge25> can anybody help me with my sudo
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: apt-cache search <whateveryouarelookingfor>
<malqos> what?how i can check it?
<MilhousePunkRock> malqos: Go you router's configuration panel
<MilhousePunkRock> knowledge25: Do you use looking glass at all? Are the repos enabled? Maybe sun changed the repos?
<boris_> how can i change pic of KMenu ?
<malqos> ok im checkink
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: i downloaded this KDMTHEME but can't find where ? :| how to launch it ?
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: could be "kcmshell kdmtheme"
<stdin> ^ needs to be ran as root
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: but is there any other way that via Console ?
<combo> some icon ? :}
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: It should be in the system settings
<combo> yes - u said that
<combo> but it is NOT :|
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: Maybe you need to restart KDE
<combo> CRAP! "kdeinit: can't connect to the X Server"
<combo> yes
<stdin> combo: we can read lower case letters just fine thanks. it's not in system settings, it's in kcontrol
<combo> maybe yes :D
<combo> let's see
<boris_> how can i change K Menu's pic
<stdin> boris_: save the icon you want as /usr/share/icons/default.kde/32x32/apps/kmenu.png
<boris_> stdin do u know where i could get icons ?
<stdin> google?
<stdin> boris_: maybe kde-look.org too
<runlevelten> boris_: You know you can also get whole icon themes on kde-look.org
<MilhousePunkRock> boris_: Icons as in "Crystal SVG" or "Oxygen"? http://kde-look.org
<MilhousePunkRock> !hi | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<MilhousePunkRock> :)
<sayers> MilhousePunkRock: =[
<fkm> Is there a good KDE firewall? I use Firestarter atm which - I think - is a Gnome application :\
<Hobbsee> hiya MilhousePunkRock
<combo> oh no! what it might be?! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34789/ :|
<stdin> fkm: guarddog is the kde version
<MilhousePunkRock> fkm: Just edit the iptables rules to your needs ;)
<stdin> combo: don't use sudo, use kdesu
<combo> OF COOOOOURSE :] 
<stdin> combo: and ignore the BadDevice errors too
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: You could comment everything that is referring to "wacom" in your xorg.conf to get rid of that
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: and if comment WACOM in xorg.conf what then? this FAILED TO OPEN DEVICE will disappear?
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: or what it caused?
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: Yes, it's for wacom stylus input on tablet PCs, if you don't have one, you won't need that
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: ok then! this alert was very annoying for all my time with KDE
<roger> ;] 
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: I wonder you ever got to see that anyway... Should be hidden underneath KDM and is not fatal, AFAIK
<combo> ey - btw. is there possible to have one icon that after clicking launch 2 programs? e.g. COMMAND: 'beryl & beryl-manager' ? :)
<malqos> milhouepunkrock:  i have no idea what kind of encryption i use, i have routher di-524, but i found something on the box that it may be WEP
<MilhousePunkRock> malqos: You will surely need the key then... Also, is you ESSID hidden?
<combo> i mean is there such mark like '&' or something ?
<malqos> but it also  support WPA
<combo> that i'm writting 'first_command & second_command'
<boris_> how do i install icon themes
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: command1 && command2
* fora voltou.
<combo> ok then! THX
<MilhousePunkRock> boris_: System settings, appearance, icons, install new design
<yeniklasor_> Do you know a different K menu?
<nitesh> i am a complete newbie, want to know the step by step procedure of installing kde-kdm-themes and how to use them
<pag> nitesh, " sudo apt-get install kdmtheme kde-kdm-themes "
<pag> nitesh, after it's done use System Settings (or kcontrol) to change themes
<pag> yeniklasor_, like kbfx?
<nitesh> thanks pag
<pag> np :)
<yeniklasor_> pag : yes do you know any other
<Lieke> hooi!
<pag> yeniklasor_, the kmenu itself... then there's something like "tasty menu" (I can't remember the right name).. then there's one that imitates Gnome-like menus. But afaik those two aren't in the repos.
<yeniklasor_> pag : ok thanks
<Lieke> when i start kxdocker, it chrashes
<yeniklasor_> I saw a menu on pardus linux, it was great
<yeniklasor_> at least not like win. 95 menu :)
<pag> Lieke, iirc you have to run composite manager to get kxdocer to work..
<jon_> anyone using nvidia drivers? My OpenGL stuff is crashing X
<Lieke> how do i do that?
<Lieke> pag
<pag> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> :( ok.. lets try different approach..
<pag> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lieke> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> Lieke, there are also lighter composite managers (though they have little effects) like kompmgr and xcompmgr
<Lieke> do i have to install those?
<workstohard> is there an app to show if a system is listing on a port before you connect , besides telneting to it on port %x
<Lieke> with sudo apt or something?
<pag> Lieke, they all can be installed from adept, but you'll need a working 3d acceleration
<Lieke> my nv driver is loaded... does that mean i have acceleration?
<workstohard> pag. what are you trying to do ?
* workstohard just joined
<pag> workstohard, basically: to get kxdocker to work (and iirc it requiers composite)
<Lieke> glxinfo | grep direct says I have no direct acceleration
<workstohard> yea sorry Dont know that one /ack
<Lieke> so it means I have to change the xorg.conf file
<pag> !nv | Lieke
<ubotu> Lieke: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<workstohard> i used sudo atp-get intall nvidia
<workstohard> done..
<workstohard> hah
<workstohard> err nvidia-glx that is
<Lieke> nvidia-glx
<Lieke> okay, let's try
<Lieke> and then.. do I still have to change xorg.conf for something? of run eselect opengl set nvidia or so?
<knowledge25>  i need help with my sudo can somebody help me ?
<workstohard> what are you trying to acoomplish
<Lieke> oh, nevermind, eselect is not used in debian :p
<Lieke> okay, nvidia-glx is installed...
<workstohard> yea
<workstohard> now
<workstohard> logout  and or restart x
<Lieke> that's it?
<Lieke> okay, let's try
<pag> workstohard, ehmm no enabling?
<workstohard> I had to restart in kubuntu
<workstohard> atdept takes care of it
<workstohard> i restarted x and came up with nvidia splash
<Lieke> okey!
<nitesh> pag, I installed the KDM themes as well as KDM theme manager, but in sys. settings KDM theme manager tab requires root password. However, there is no "Administrator Mode" Button
* pag kicks sys. settings real hard
<pag> nitesh, alt+f2 -> kdesu kcontrol
<workstohard> anyone good with deny.hosts
<workstohard> I need to purge a log so i can rememe my work ip which it denited
<workstohard> hah
<workstohard> it work?
<lieke> i restarted but did not get nvidia splash logo :(
<workstohard> well easyiest wasy i check
<stdin> lieke: you need to run nvidia-xconfig
<lieke> okee
<stdin> lieke: "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<workstohard> was if the glscreen saves worked
<workstohard> and you have an Nvidia card right?
<pag> " sudo nvidia-glx-config enable " is nice to make things work (it can also mess up your X, which isn't that nice)
<lieke> yes workstohard
<lieke> okee, rebooting again ^
<lieke> joepie :)
<lieke> it worked ^^
* fora esta fora: Saindo por enquanto.
<lieke> i got the logo ^^
<kaminix|shindeir> What's the difference between a .ott and .odt? If I'm going to use a file as a template, why is .ott better?
<workstohard> anyone good with host.deny?
<lieke> it's still chrashing!
<lieke> 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29
<pag> lieke, installed from the repos?
<lieke> WARNING: Warning user kxdocker_conf.xml may be corrupt: loading last backup!
<lieke> i think so ^^
<workstohard> try from repros
<workstohard> always better
<lieke> and whats repros?
<KeksNico> I need help
<pag> lieke, I'm not quite sure, if kxdocker is the app, but I recall some app, which repo-version sucked big time... I had to compile it just to get it to launch
<pag> !ask | KeksNico
<ubotu> KeksNico: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KeksNico> There is a process: hald-addon-stor, user halddaemo, the process use 99%cpu @start, i searched allredy in the communityboard, but did not help...
<lieke> pag: first time it loaded for 30 seconds then chrashed because nvidia wasnt installed yet. second time i tried i got this warning and it chrashed again
<KeksNico> Its strange, cause this problem wasnt there everytime
<KeksNico> after a Reinstall,
<lieke> i try to reinstall but it doesnt work :'(
<KeksNico> reinstall doesnt work too @my problem, although the LiveCD got this problem now :X
<pag> lieke, try to launch composite manager ( xcompmgr  should be enough for this purpose) and try to relaunch the kxdocker
<lieke> xserver chrashes when running xcompmgr
<yeniklasorr> How to install kbfx ?
<yeniklasorr> !kbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pag> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1 (feisty), package size 1268 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<fkm> Oops. Was away and when I came back my system had frozen
<yeniklasorr> pag : I installed it nothing changed
<fkm> Well. Other question now anyways ;)
<pag> yeniklasorr, add it to panel
<lieke> pag, the server chrashes while xcompmgr is running
<pag> yeniklasorr, right click on panel -> add applett -> kbfx
<yeniklasorr> ok
<pag> lieke, hmm... strange... you have aixgl?
<pag> !aixgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aixgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lieke> dunno :s
<pag> :( bot doesn't understand me today
<lieke> no i dont, pag
<pag> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX
<stdin> pag: aixgl? :p
<pag> now I know why ubotu didn't get me - I mistyped (again)
<pag> lieke, that link is for you :)
<[10litrov] > why konqueror doesn't load any webpage on my dialup connection (any other prog work)?
<boris_> where do i put icon i want to have instead of kmenu ?
<pag> [10litrov] , my guess is knetworkmanager... try diabling it, and see if konq. starts to work
<runlevelten> boris_: you've been told that before... scroll up
<boris_> yeah but i completely closed conversation
<boris_> konversation
<yeniklasorr> pag : Kickoff menu http://files.opensuse.org/opensuse/en/d/d3/Suse10_2-final-kickoff.jpg
<[10litrov] > pag, thank you! networkmanager is disabled and konqueror is working.
<pag> yeniklasorr, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kickoff-qt+on++Kubuntu+7.04?content=55864 (remember to read cautions)
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<runlevelten> boris_: the file will be called kmenu.png and be in your icon theme folder
<runlevelten> that is /usr/share/icons/<yourchosentheme>/32x32/apps/kmenu.png or ~/.kde/share/icons/<yourchosentheme>/32x32/apps/kmenu.png
<runlevelten> it may need replacing at different sizes than 32x32, too :)
<lieke> pag, it still chrashes!
<lieke>  but xcompmgr works
<pag> lieke, "it" = kxdocker?
<yeniklasorr> pag : How to do this sysinfo do you know http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/55864-1.jpg
<lieke> yep!
<pag> lieke, probably kxdocker *is* the app, which repo-verison didn't work... try compiling it (if you really need it; personally I see no real use for that app)
<lieke> I think the xdocker_conf.xml file is burnt from last crash
<Pali> how can i run skype plugin in kopete? i download kdeextragear, compile and show error:DBus found, but is too new.It is not supported by Skype neather by the skype plugin for KopeteThe plugin won't compile.   What i have do?
<pag> yeniklasorr, sorry, I'm too lazy to find the link myself, but there are sysinfo packages for Kubuntu on kde-look.org - try to search for sysinfo and it should find them
<boris_> how do i restart kicker
<pag> boris_, " dcop kicker default restart "
<boris_> i hate kde
<lieke> pag: thanks for the help so far, i guess I'm almost up and running.. But I'm afraid the configuration file is corrupt
<combo> does anybody know some name of splah-screen manager ? :)
<combo> *splash-screen of cuz :)
<pag> lieke, it's possible..
<Pali> how can i using skype with kopete?
<yeniklasorr> My kwin crashed a few minutes ago. And I couldn't get work anyting. Isn't there any way to fix this issue?
<ivan_> hi all's
<slougi> Pali: you can't
<pag> combo, kcmshell ksplashthememgr  maybe? what do you mean?
<Pali> slougi  kopete has plugin skype
<Pali> slougi: but i cant compeled it
<combo> pag: exactly this i've been looking for :D
<combo> pag: thx a lot :)
<pag> np :)
<ivan_> :)
<pag> hello ivan_ :)
<ivan_> hi pag
<ivan_> do you speak french?
<pag> !fr | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lieke> pag: where could I find that information? Tried googling but cannot find.. and reinstalling doesn't fix the issue neither
<pag> lieke, if the packege contains a broken config-file, then you'll have to download sources from their webpage and replace non-working config  with working ones (from the sources)
<nitesh> the KDM login page does not fit screen... used different themes but the same result
<icecruncher> hi, how can I change the time limit for sudo
<icecruncher> ?
<pag> icecruncher, sudo visudo  ?
<icecruncher> nope
<nitesh> the KDM login page does not fit my screen... used different themes but the same result
<mendozin> holass
<Mclovin_School> good morning everyone
<pag> Mclovin_School, hello
<Mclovin_School> :D
<yeniklasorr> Do you know a app for to be a dj on a shoutcast server (with playback support) ?
<Ben_Cs> is ubuntu.irc is same server as freenode?
<genii> Ben_Cs: Yes
<Ben_Cs> cool
<lieke> anyone knows where the config files of kxdocker are installed?
<Ben_Cs> had horrible bugs when installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu. just finished installing a clean kubuntu. very nice
<lieke> hehe
<lieke> u tried installing kxdocker yet?
<Ben_Cs> i have now learned the hard way not to install one version of ubuntu on another.
<Ben_Cs> nope
<Ben_Cs> lieke: i like the original dock
<lieke> yeh
<lieke> wanted to try kxdocker but it fails to install
<lieke> oh well..
<lieke> mayb later
<lieke> gtg now
<lieke> cya'll
<Ben_Cs> c ya
<Ben_Cs> what u ppl prefer: firefox or konquer?
<genii> I like firefox but it's all personal preferences.
<andrea> list
<Ben_Cs> i forgot. where do i change kde keyboard shortcuts?
<SlimeyPete> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<SlimeyPete> (iirc)
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<Ben_Cs> does gmail notifier work ok on kde?
<icecruncher> yes
<Ben_Cs> cool
<icecruncher> but I'd use kcheckgmail
<Ben_Cs> no synaptic in kde? how to search packages then?
<genii> adept
<icecruncher> Ben_Cs: get synaptic or use adept, or use cli
<Ben_Cs> ok
<genii> Ben_Cs: I like CLI, eg: apt-cache search <somenamehere>
<Ben_Cs> genii: i prefer doing it by gui
<icecruncher> in your case apt-get install synaptic
<Ben_Cs> adept then i guess
<Ben_Cs> icecruncher: doesn't adept as powerfull as synaptic?
<icecruncher> pretty much same, synaptic has been around longer
<icecruncher> i like it more
<icecruncher> but its a matter of preference
<genii> Ben_Cs: Again it's all personal preferences. adept is what comes with kde so no installing anything is needed. But if you like synaptic you can install that to use
<SlimeyPete> synaptic's a bit more stable IME
<genii> SlimeyPete: That seems to be the general consensus
<Tomi-idle>  adept is preferrable on kde
<Ben_Cs> adept manager is to manage installed packs, and add/remove progs, is to install them?
<icecruncher> if I may correct, adept commes with kubuntu, other some kde systems have synaptic as default like pclos
<Ben_Cs> i don't get it. i have adept-installer, and adept-manager. they both do the same?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<icecruncher> Ben_Cs: adept installer lets you install packages and remove them, manager is more komplex lets you install to more detail, more selection, and remove stuff/purge
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> but they both see the same packages available?
<MilhousePunkRock> I recently converted my desktop from Gentoo (also with KDE 3.5.7) to Kubuntu Feisty and now I am having problems with audiocd:/ and KAudioCreator
<Angelus> hmm when i run noname script on mirc from, some text doesnt come up good and somedialogs doesnt work fine, is there something i must install for wine?
<icecruncher> Ben_Cs: manager has moer details, more packages
<icecruncher> Ben_Cs: installer has basic, nice rounded ones
<Ben_Cs> ok thanks
<Ben_Cs> brb
<MilhousePunkRock> When the error correction in the KControl Module for Audio CD is enable, KAudioCreator does not read anything. When it's disables, it reads (faster than it should) and there are lots of artifacts in the tracks...
<icecruncher> ur welcome
* MilhousePunkRock wonders if this could be the result of different versions of cdparanoia... 
<MilhousePunkRock> !info cdparanoia
<ubotu> cdparanoia: audio extraction tool for sampling CDs. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10+debian~pre0-4build1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 116 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmm, according to the CD Paranoia homepage, this is a testing version. How would I possibly downgrade? Add the edgy repo to my sources.lst?
<doug_> how do i ch1 unpacked cup of chicken, small bowl of lettuce, 2 tablespoons of caesar dressing, 1/4 cup of cheese, 2 corn tortillas, 1/4 cup of salsacursor when i launch a program?ange the settings so that the program icon doesn't bounce by the
<doug_> woops sorry
<doug_> how do i make it so that when i launch a program it's icon doesn't bounce by my mouse pointer?
<MilhousePunkRock> doug_: KControl, program start indicator (or something) in appearance
<doug_> so run kcontrol in terminal?
<mnt> Does anyone know where I can find the manual to the way (k)ubuntu configures pure-ftpd? I can't find the manual either on pure-ftpd's homepage, kubuntu.org or in the manuals on my system.
<MilhousePunkRock> doug_: You cold, Alt-F2 or katapult will also work
<dwidmann_> doug, pull up kcontrol (not system settings), in the filter box search for launch feedback
<doug_> milhousepunkrock: thanks
<doug_> dwidmann_: thanks
<Ben_Cs> damn! konquer shows gmail page all messed up!!!!!!!
<Ben_Cs> does kde handle gnome apps ok?
<doug_> for wireless networks, what's the difference between managed, repeater, master, and secondary?
<dwidmann_> Ben_Cs: should, then again the only gtk apps I use are gimp and dvd::rip ...
<dwidmann_> (if nothing else those work okay)
<SlimeyPete> Ben_Cs: yes, handles them just fine
<Ben_Cs> ok
<sparrw> how can i specify a parameter for a module that is loaded at boot time (automagically, discover?)
<stdin> sparrw: put them in /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Ben_Cs> is there a way to make the desktop show commonly used icons, like: browser, my comp, network etc.   ?
<sparrw> thanks stdin
<gimmy> ciao
<MilhousePunkRock> Ben_Cs: Yes, just drag them there
<MilhousePunkRock> Ben_Cs: Of course you will need to have desktop icons enabled in the desktop settings
<Ben_Cs> MilhousePunkRock: ok. thought you have some boxes to check, like in gnome.
<trekdann1> is there some way to get a console background (fbdev) without custom kernel patches like gensplash?
<edtronic> hello i need help
<edtronic>  am using ubuntu
<edtronic> thers and aplication that is inegreted in the kde version of debian
<edtronic> is like a terminal
<edtronic> integrated in the folder
<trekdann1> hmm can you rephrase that?
<edtronic> ok ok
<MilhousePunkRock> trekdann1: He wants a terminal in a konqueror window
<edtronic>  theres a an aplication in debian the aplication is like a terminal integrated in the folders
<edtronic> right
<edtronic> can i get it on nautillus
<trekdann1> hmm can't help you with GNOME stuff unfortunately, maybe ask in #ubuntu?
<edtronic> yes
<edtronic> thanks
<edtronic> if i switch from gnome to kde in ubuntu can i get the konqueror terminal
<edtronic> ?:
<trekdann1> yes
<trekdann1> just install kubuntu-desktop
<MilhousePunkRock> trekdann1: I did not find that option though... ;)
<edtronic> ho!
<trekdann1> MilhousePunkRock: it's called "Terminal Emulator" and isn't in the menus per default
<MilhousePunkRock> trekdann1: Ah, Kubuntu's crippled view profiles, huh?
<trekdann1> yes
<esra_> hey
<esra_> wat's up
<trekdann1> nothing really
<esra_> i'm esin
<esra_> from turkey
<MilhousePunkRock> the ceiling
<trekdann1> -_-
<MilhousePunkRock> !hi | esra_
<ubotu> esra_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<esra_> thx
<trekdann1> dunno if "Terminal Emulator" is a fitting name tho.. should be "Integreted terminal" or something like that
<esra_> hey
<esra_> r u there?
<esra_> ubotu
<MilhousePunkRock> !bot | esra_
<ubotu> esra_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trekdann1> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> trekdann1: Someone needs to add that... ;)
<trekdann1> esra_: don't worry. it's happening all the time
<trekdann1> MilhousePunkRock: hmm maybe there's a good reason for it i don't know about
<MilhousePunkRock> bot abuse maybe.. :D
<doug_> my alps touchpad on my laptop has 7 total events dedicated to it, and event 3, which is tapping the bottom right corner of the pad, acts as a right click.  how do i disable that?
<MilhousePunkRock> doug_: How did you initially set up the events?
<doug_> milhousepunkrock:  i don't know, however the synaptic driver did.  I've changed my xorg.conf to change my vertical scrolling and horizontal scrolling options, but i don't know what the option is for right button click emulation
<MilhousePunkRock> doug_: You probably are on the right path, but I don't know anything about it... My laptop has a trackpoint
<doug_> milhousepunkrock: thanks
<HumpBack> Hello all
<HumpBack> how do i turn a kubuntu feisty into a server only release (no X)?
<underdog5004> HumpBack, remove X
<underdog5004> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg, I think
<MilhousePunkRock> install a command line system from the alternate cd
<underdog5004> then remove all the gui apps as well
<SlimeyPete> HumpBack: remove x-windows-system
<underdog5004> or just boot into runlevel 2
<SlimeyPete> erm, x-window-system
<HumpBack> underdog5004: there is no /etc/inittab
<underdog5004> HumpBack, oh, ok
<Feli> Hola
<underdog5004> !es | Feli
<ubotu> Feli: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Dr_willis> or just dont run the X stuff at boot.
<Feli> S
<Dr_willis> inittab is not used by ubuntu any more for that
<Dr_willis> remove the gdm/kdm service
<Feli> Por el momento no, gracias
<elite101> hey i have a Audio CD and  i wanted to burn some files to the CD but K3B thinks i always wanna start a new session
<elite101> but i just wanna add more files? how do i do this
<Dr_willis> if the cd/sessions was closed. You dont. I think
<Dr_willis> Unless its a cd-rw
<Feli> Stefan
<elite101> yeah its a CD-R
<elite101> but i can do that in windows? i can just add more files to the cd.. why cant i with k3b?
<elite101> is there a nero linux?
<dwidmann_> Yes
<dwidmann_> But if you can't get it to work with k3b it might be a more serious problem, maybe nero won't work either, then again you won't know until you try eh?
<Dr_willis> Id like to see it done under windows..
<Dr_willis> If its a closed session  - as far as i know.. its DONE.. :0 unless theres some trick some tools are using.
<dwidmann_> Wait a minute, add more files to the cd? You have to select "multisession cd" in one of the tabs when you do the initial burn or it won't let you  ...
<elite101> u can add files to a cd in windows its not hard u drag and drop and burn? who is that hard?
<elite101> okay
<Dr_willis> drag/drop in windows uses the UDF 'filesystem' - as if the cd was a big floppy.
<Dr_willis> thats the 'trick' i guess. :)
<Dr_willis> i never burn cd's that way in windows.
<elite101> hey
<elite101> it says insert media i have a Audio cd in it wont let me select it, even thou its mounted
<Dr_willis> You normally dont need to mounmt an audio cd.
<elite101> it wont let me burn a cd from befor only if i start a new one?
<elite101> i was just saying that it was there
<Dr_willis> ive never seen a way to add a new song to the end of an audio cd.
<elite101> i dont wanna start a new one cuz i wanna save the cd i have now for F7
<runlevelten> Burned audio CD-R != writable media.
<Dr_willis> rip the cd back to mp3's then reburn it.
<runlevelten> You have finished with the burning of the CD. It is done.
<elite101> urgg i can do this in windows but the funny thing is my windows inst working with my PCI card so i need burn the drivers to cd intorder for me to go online
<Dr_willis> an audio cd is not using the UDF system.  for one.. and its a cd-r, not a rw for 2nd..
<elite101> no
<elite101> i add files to cd's all the time in windows
<Dr_willis> USING the UDF filesyste,
<elite101> just it wont work in k3b
<Dr_willis> are you refering to files, or audio songs? or mp3 files?
<elite101> files
<elite101> .exe's
<Dr_willis> i think we are getting differnet things confused
<Dr_willis> elite101,  thats NOT the same as an audio cd.
<elite101> no really?
<Dr_willis> you can use the udf stuff and use a cd as a big floppy disk.
<runlevelten> No
<Dr_willis> thats what windows drag/drop burning does.
<runlevelten> You can't do that with a real audio CD.
<elite101> I HAVE AUDIO CD AND I wanna burn files to it that arent AUDIO*******
<elite101> no its a burned one
<sehe> Dr_willis: if you're gonna rip CD's back for re-burning *don't* reencode mp3 or you'll be compounding mpeg distortion
<Dr_willis> elite101,  doing that is not possible either i belive.
<elite101> no its not
<Dr_willis> audio cd's are a different filesystem then iso9660
<elite101> its just everything i select needs a new cd untouched
<sehe> elite101: yes it is possible, but you'll have to do some FAQ reading
<elite101> omg i dont need ISO
<elite101> xD thanks sehe,
<sehe> elite101: Audio CD's always only consider the first session. (which needs to be TAO)
<Dr_willis> you do relaize that windows can read/write ext2/3 filesystems?
<runlevelten> elite101: You need to understand what you're trying to do.
<elite101> yeah i dont know?
<sehe> elite101: Adding a 'data session' can be done in the regular multi-session fashion. Only CDROM-drives will see those (or DVD players perhaps)
<elite101> i dont know what im doing
* Dr_willis finds the whole problem/thread being a big vague in areas.
<sehe> elite101: lemme find a link for ya
<elite101> mhm let me see
<elite101> "NEW********DATA CD********
<elite101> NEW* my cd= NOT NEW
<sehe> elite101: http://howto-pages.org/cdwriting/08.php
<elite101> i cant do anything in k3b because it needs a new cd not a already burned one xD
<elite101> i will try that
<sehe> elite101: you cannot add anything unless it is a multisession TAO disk that is unfinished
<sehe> elite101: see the quote "cdrecord can do CD-XA very easily, although we'll be concentrating on pure data CD-ROM's for the minute. Audio, and therefore CD-XA and mode 2 CD-Extra, will be covered later on."
<sehe> elite101: CD-XA is the thing you want to do
<runlevelten> Quite. That's called coastering, and it's what happens if you decide what you want after pressing burn :(
<elite101> the disk im using is unfinished so i can add files later and now everytime i go todo something it needs a new CD a newww one
<sehe> elite101: not sure if CD-XA is reliable >2 sessions
<sehe> elite101: Remember, you can only add *data* sessions. The audio needs to be in session 1
<sehe> (session 0)
<runlevelten> Funnily enough, I was just talking about the dustiness of cdrecord et al this am.
<elite101> nvm i will just burn it on windows anyways
<elite101> its to much of a hassle
<sehe> boots elite101
<sehe> heheheh
<elite101> well it kinda makes sense? i would the files are for windows anyways
<sehe> elite101: just kidding
<sehe> elite101: some of the best ppl i know use windows
<elite101> i mounted my HDD its a fat32 partition so i can make it accesiable to windows but it wont let me rite to it?
<elite101> lol obv u need windows too
<elite101> u need both
<sehe> elite101: why?
<elite101> mhm Shockwave?
<elite101> WPE
<elite101> ;)
<sehe> sehe: i must admit it has taken me some while, but i'm now happily using linux in the workplace, which is Ordina Microsoft Enterprise Solutions (sic)
<runlevelten> I don't need windows for anything.
<runlevelten> You can use shockwave in Linux
<elite101> i do for alot of programs
<elite101> wpe-pro/xlink/xbc
<elite101> lol
<sehe> sehe: The trick i use, is not to tell anyone. Just yields a number of surprised looks once they find out, but they can't argue, because i've been doing my job as ever :D
<elite101> wow? sehe? is there 2ppl?
<elite101> o_0
<sehe> elite101: as in colleagues or as in, man, you type too much?
<runlevelten> Mind you, 'll be installing a windows vm for adobe CS etc soon, so I can't talk :)
* runlevelten is doing new work
<sehe> ow i c
<sehe> sehe ===> elite101
<elite101> sehe, is there 2 of u?
<elite101> 0.0
<sehe> good spot
<elite101> is there?
<sehe> nah
<sehe> elite101: the world couldn handle us
<dim_> howdy all, I have just downloaded the video which shows samba installation via Suse
<dim_> and the video is using Yast stuff
<sehe> elite101:  what btw is wpe-pro?
<elite101> winstock editior
<elite101> ;)
<dim_> what is the equivalent of Yast in Kubuntu?
<sehe> dim_: mmmm use a different video:_
<elite101> packet injector/
<runlevelten> dim_: There isn't really one.
<sehe> !apt | dim_
<ubotu> dim_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<runlevelten> There's an experimental attempt at a yast port.
<stdin> dim_: system settings and adept
<sehe> !adept | dim_
<ubotu> dim_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<elite101> lol not the same "packet" thing
<sehe> elite101: just close your eyes for 6 secodns
<dim_> oh, i see, so Yast is just the package manager in Suse?
<elite101> o_0?
<runlevelten> No.
<sehe> dim_: not just, it's the installer as well
<runlevelten> YaST is the configuration manager in large part.
<sehe> dim_: but, a package manager is what you are looking for
<dim_> so via Yast, he is enabling swat
<sehe> dim_: doesn't sound familiar to me
<ScarFreewill> when I try to comple an app that depens on gtk2+ it tells me the following http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34808/ I've got libgtk2 installed what should I install?
<runlevelten> dim_: were you looking for samba configuration through yast?
<dim_> how do I enable swat in kubuntu?
<sehe> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<runlevelten> the suse equivalent of apt is apt4rpm or zypper.
<dim_> runlevelten: yes
<Dr_willis> theres alternatives to swat. that work better in many cases
<Dr_willis> theres a kde samba config toool that i perfer.
<Dr_willis> i just forget what package it came in. :)
<dim_> Dr_willis: which one is it? how do I enable it?
<Dr_willis> search for samba in the package manager
<runlevelten> Isn't it in kcontrol by default, whether you have samba or not?
<dim_> Dr_willis: ok
<sehe> runlevelten: i thought so
<Dr_willis> I forget if its default or not. theres an iconin the control panal area for me.
<Dr_willis> then again. I know samba well enough to just edit the samba config file. :)
<runlevelten> kcontrol  internet & network  Samba
* runlevelten tries unsuccessfully to avoid it, heh
<Dr_willis> I use that fusesmbfs stuff  mainly these days.  Samba is transparent to me these days with that.
<ScarFreewill> !info gtk+-2.0
<ubotu> Package gtk+-2.0 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dwidmann_> I can't even get samba to work in Feisty :(
<sehe> runlevelten: settings:/Network/
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i always edit the smb.conf file. to enable homes, set up a public share.  then add the users smbpasswrd's
<sehe> dwidmann_: i can't *not* i mean i did precious little and it worked out of the box
<runlevelten> Ah, the settings kioslave
<runlevelten> :)
<sehe> Dr_willis: what's the usage pattenr on that? Where do you supply the 'UNC' paths?
<sehe> runlevelten: easier to point out the location
<sehe> runlevelten: shame you can't settings:/Network/Samba directly
<runlevelten> well you can open modules individually with kcmshell.
<sehe> runlevelten: ok but there's no intellisense on that like in konq... i'm lazy
<runlevelten> ie: kcmshell kcmsambaconf
<Dr_willis> sehe,  my samba network shows up where my user decides to 'mount' it to. I do a 'fusesmbfs Network' and  then in the Network Folder i  see MSHOME/MyMachines/Shares
<sehe> runlevelten: good tip tho in case i want to make things really easy
<runlevelten> sehe: kcmshell --list ;)
<sehe> Dr_willis: you mean that (1) workgroup browsing must be enabled (2) you have to keep browsing (slloooooooooow) all the time?
<runlevelten> kcmshell `kcmshell --list | grep samba` heh
<lttos> what is the name for the developers channel for kde
<runlevelten> lttos: what's it for?
<sehe> runlevelten: and it lists the 'extension'  modules as well!
<Dr_willis> it caches the shares,  and it shows up just as a normal directory from the users end. Ive not had any issues with it being slow.
<Dr_willis> But on a mixed linux/windows network. it works out best. :)
<sehe> Dr_willis: must admit my aversion to browsing stems from 'network neighbourhood' in WinNT :D
<lttos> is there no channel like kde coders or developers on this server runlevelten
<drarem> I got a weird message, konvo made me enter my nick as identified
<runlevelten> ooh, on mine, the rest of the description is non-valid modules
<sehe> drarem: it's standard behaviour
<runlevelten> lttos: there is. Start with #kde
<Dr_willis> sehe,  theres no brosing. :) it just looks like a dir. However when new shares/machiones show up. there can be a delay when they first appear.
<drarem> ok
<sehe> drarem: no need unless you want privs like pms
<sehe> :register | drarem
<sehe> !register | drarem
<ubotu> drarem: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<drarem> ty
<sehe> Dr_willis: i might, therefore, give it a spin :D
<Dr_willis> sehe,  fuse has a lot of other ways to do a similer thing.. theres a sshfs feature for it also (not used that)
<sehe> Dr_willis: no need with fish: unless you often use it with e.g. ooffice. Gee, i might get into that fuse shit sooooon
<GhOsty2K> folks, why can i not browse /home/user/desktop ?
<Dr_willis> sehe,  problem with fish is  well.. I cant use it from the console/when X isent running, or im ssh'd in.. ect.. :)
<GhOsty2K> it says no file or directory when there is a directory there.
<rolle> hello
<Dr_willis> do a ls -l /home/user
<Dr_willis> and see what it says is there.
<rolle> is there a german kubuntu channel?
<sehe> I've got to run...
<runlevelten> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sehe> !de | rolle
<ubotu> rolle: please see above
<GhOsty2K> shows the desktop in blue
* runlevelten wins
<GhOsty2K> wither permissions to user user
<runlevelten> Wohoo!
<rolle> thx
<runlevelten> ;)
<ObeLisK_12183> Hi @ all :)
<sehe> Gh0sty2K: start kdesktop?
<GhOsty2K> im in ssh
<sehe> good bye all!
<GhOsty2K> need to untar a file on the desktop, it wont even let me move the file from there.. in winscp it shows the files there.
<boris_> people
<ObeLisK_12183> pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=12183
<ObeLisK_12183> please help a poor penner xD
<runlevelten> have you created any such directory as /home/user/desktop GhOsty2K?
<GhOsty2K> well my understanding is that this was there by deafult, otherwise i wudnt have been able to copy the tar file to the dir via winscp
<runlevelten> if you called it "desktop", your file will be called "desktop" now.
<runlevelten> There is no desktop directory by default afaik.
<GhOsty2K> user@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /home/user/
<GhOsty2K> total 4
<runlevelten> You maybe meant to copy it to Desktop
<GhOsty2K> drwx ------ 3 user user 4096 ---- Desktop
<GhOsty2K> thats the info that displays when i ls -l
<sparrw> kpowersave says my monitor does not support brightness changing.  i can write directly to /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness to change it, is there any way to make that GUI-friendly?
<sparrw> Ghost-Wal: desktop != Desktop
<GhOsty2K> ahh
<GhOsty2K> sparrw thanks, lol my fault, bloody windows.. arrggh
<Ghost-Wal> sparrw ..what?
<GhOsty2K> Ghost-Wal i was using desktop not Desktop
<sparrw> sorry
<Ghost-Wal> OK
<Dr_willis> Linux IS Case SeneSeTiVe :)
<Dr_willis> heh had to hammer that into a few people during my Linux 101 classes at work.
<sparrw> os x is NOT
<Dr_willis> and for some reason they could NOT understand the need for spaces after the commands
<Dr_willis> actually OS-X  the underlaying OS is.. the gui is not. I belive
<sparrw> which leads to fun when CPAN overwrites /usr/bin/head with /usr/bin/Head
<Dr_willis> using the Bash Shell under OS0X and it does become case senesitive.
<sparrw> no, HFS+ is the default FS for darwin, and its insensitive
<Dr_willis> I think.
<Dr_willis> My iMac is now a doorstop. :)
<sparrw> ive got a mac mini that i want to run linux on, but EFI is beyond me
<BluesKaj> what a shame , Dr_willis
<runlevelten> Case insensitive default FS on a unix? I hate that kind of stuff.
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  given how old it is.. :) im tempted tio put OS9 back on it.. but i dont need it anyway .
<GhOsty2K> how do you move directories via shell, it wont let me via winscp
<runlevelten> there are only two types of case insensitivity more revolting than that - 1. in programming languages, 2. on the MacDonald's ads
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<GhOsty2K> whats the command..
<Dr_willis> !shell
<BluesKaj> ok, mysister has an old imac about 7 yrs old now ...it's PITA
<BluesKaj> couldn't believe an IMac with the internet explorer browser on it
<GhOsty2K> why wont it let me move files to /opt/ ?
<GhOsty2K> says permission denied, do i need to sudp ?
<GhOsty2K> says permission denied, do i need to sudo?
<BluesKaj> could be
<BluesKaj> kdesu is more likely
<runlevelten> Yes. files in the system outside the user's home directory won't usually belong to the user
<GhOsty2K> so how can i change this?
<GhOsty2K> i need to replicate another box and need this dir to be in this location /opt/
<sparrw> [how]  can i calibrate my wacom tablet?
<runlevelten> use sudo to move it.
<lttos> what kind of wacom table do you have sparrw, and where do you use it for
<GhOsty2K> is it just sudo mv source dest ?
<runlevelten> yeah
<Ben_Cs> hello
<GhOsty2K> thanks, think it worked :0)
<GhOsty2K> runlevelten thanks worked
<martinus> Hi, I'm trying to install doom3 in linux, and have downloaded Id's installation script, but I can't figure out how to run it. Only message I get back is 'command not found' when I try to run it in shell
<Feli> Hello Ben
<Ben_Cs> is it normal that kde uses 1.2G of RAM? (no special progs are running)
<sehe> Ben_Cs: no
<M_42> Does anyone here know how to force a LCD to turn its blacklight off?
<runlevelten> martinus, do the following:
<sehe> Ben_Cs: but it is normal that such an amount is used in buffering
<Ben_Cs> sehe: so WTF?
<runlevelten> 1. open a terminal in the folder by pressing F4 2. do this: chmod +x filename
<sehe> Ben_Cs: so in ksysguard, look at the tooltip for memory usage and see if the memory is actually 'used' or 'buffer'
<Ben_Cs> sehe: performance monitor shows 1.2G is used
<runlevelten> 3. do this: ./filename
<lttos> sparrw: ???? are you here
<martinus> runlevelten: thanks, I'll try
<runlevelten> martinus: good stuff :)
<sehe> Ben_Cs: buffer is just memory used to speed up disk access but is not in fact 'occupied' if a program wants to use it
<sparrw> lttos: its a tablet pc
<Ben_Cs> sehe: the tooltip doesn't show how much is buffered
<sehe> Ben_Cs: performance monitor? you mean ksysguard?
<Ben_Cs> sehe: kde system guard. yes
<runlevelten> blueskaj: that's nothing.
* runlevelten remembers http://web.archive.org/web/19990508061735/http://www.microsoft.com/unix/ie/default.asp
<sehe> Ben_Cs: default kysguard shows three coloured bands: blue =used, orange=buf, yellow=cached
<GhOsty2K> ive just copied a lampp dir from another box to a new box, where would i find the httpd service and mysqld service to start it ?
<lttos> but you where talking about a wacom tablet,
<sehe> Ben_Cs: it sais so in the tooltip of the graph area
<runlevelten> " Download Internet Explorer 5 for UNIX with Outlook Express now. "
<lttos> does wacm make's tablet pc's sparrw
<sehe> Ben_Cs: i stand correcte: i meant 'cache' memory is not actually occupied
<sparrw> lttos: no, they make touch screens
<martinus> runlevelten: it worked :D thanks a lot
<Ben_Cs> sehe: blue is 344MB, and all till 1.2G is yellow
<runlevelten> martinus: good stuff - enjoy!
<knoopx> hi all
<sehe> Ben_Cs: you only have two colours?
<runlevelten> might play some d3 tonight myself now.
<lttos> but you where asking how to calibrate your wacom table right
<lttos> tablet
<knoopx> is it possible to make konqueror show the preview thumb of video files at the middle?
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, my sister din't know that IE was microsoft browser first :)
<Ben_Cs> sehe: no. 3 colors are set
<sehe> Ben_Cs: yellow should be fine. Other wise do cat /proc/meminfo | head
<GhOsty2K> BluesKaj lol
<Ben_Cs> sehe: but shown are blue and yellow
<sehe> Ben_Cs: that shoulld be fine. With me yellow=cache=harmless. The middle band is orange, but if it is missing, no buffered memory is present :)
<Ben_Cs> sehe: it shows: Cached:         875268 kB
<sehe> Ben_Cs: 'cat /proc/meminfo | head' in a shell will just give named figures (easier)
<BluesKaj> my sister has her own business , not exactly technically minded, but she's learning
<sehe> Ben_Cs: great. That means, you have a lot of 'spare' memory not required by KDE which is being utilized for speedup
<Ben_Cs> cool
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<sehe> Ben_Cs: this frequently happens when you run indexers (updatedb, beagle-index etc).
<sehe> Ben_Cs: lemme show you my stats atm:
<Ben_Cs> sehe: ok
<sehe> Ben_Cs:  MemTotal:      2075708 kB MemFree:         71700 kB Buffers:        310184 kB Cached:         748268 kB
<sehe> so vast majority is cached
<Ben_Cs> sehe: ok. you comforted me
<Arwen> yes, and that's a Good Thing (tm)
<sehe> Ben_Cs: Windows Vista has a similar feature nowadays ('prefetch') and it confuses the hell out of windows users too
<sehe> Ben_Cs: not that tehre would actaully be any memory left on Vista ehehehehehe
<sehe> brb
<runlevelten> and not that many people use it, tbh
<knoopx_> is it possible to make konqueror show the preview thumb of video files at the middle?
<drif> anyone got experience with x11vnc? I get connected but the window never pops up on client side..
<M_42> Does anyone here know how to force a LCD to turn its blacklight off?
<sehe> M_42: other than remove power?
<M_42> lol
<xerox1> how to configure compiz under kde?
<sehe> M_42: assuming you mean backlight, i'd say that's monitor vendor specific if at all possible
<M_42> its a KDS radius
<sehe> xerox1: i can recommend to install beryl-manager as a wm-switcher for that
<GhOsty2K> how do i stop apache2 on ubuntu? /etc/init.d/apache2 stop does not work
<sehe> xerox1: dunno whether you havce to install beryl as a whole first
<xerox1> beryl and compiz? thought there may be problems
<sehe> xerox1: not with me
<sehe> xerox1: i can switch on the fly
<xerox1> sehe: thanks
<GhOsty2K> ?
<sehe> GhOsty2K: sudo ?
<GhOsty2K> didnt work
<sehe> GhOsty2K: apache2 or apache installed?
<GhOsty2K> apache2 s
<GhOsty2K> apache2
<sehe> apache mught be /etc/init.d/httpd
<GhOsty2K> no dir called httpd
<sehe> GhOsty2K: must be freak (crashed ' hanging apache2)
<GhOsty2K> nope, its serving the default website, lol
<sehe> GhOsty2K: i'd try killall apache2 (or ps -Af|grep apac for processes)
<GhOsty2K> k will try
<sehe> GhOsty2K: If you don't like that you might  reboot, init 1 or whatever
<GhOsty2K> that worked
<GhOsty2K> :)
<sehe> GhOsty2K: should work now, if it recurs you have a bigger problem (ppbly config related)
<sehe> i'm now definitely off for dinner
<sehe> cheers
<ubuntu> I have Fedora 7 installed, and I'm trying to get it to dual-boot with KUbuntu 7.04.  I have put the KUbuntu CD into my computer, and I'm using KUbuntu right now with Konversation.  At the same time, I'm also going through the install wizard
<bfrbfr> I've chosen to manually partition the disk.
<bfrbfr> How would I create a new partition for KUbuntu?
<bfrbfr> Right now, I have /dev/sda1 ext3 /media/sda1 size: 106mb used: 23mb
<bfrbfr> and /dev/sda2 size:249949mb used: unknown
<gargamel> hi
<dim_> i couldn't get samba working
<gargamel> has anyone pidgin?
<Huey> does the kernel included with kubuntu provide stack-smashing protection?
<Huey> i'm trying to exploit my own program as an exercise, and keep getting a segfault rather than a shell
<dim_> how can I enable and start sharing files with samba in kubuntu?
<M_42> does anyone here know.. is it possible to kill all signal to a monitor in linux
<BluesKaj> ctrl alt backspsce
<BluesKaj> or ctrl alt f2
<drif> BluesKaj: nasty..
<Arwen> M_42, unplug it
<brendan___> Hello, does anyone know a media key manager that does not require X to work
<Arwen> BluesKaj, if you shut down X.org, the tty consoles are still sending it a signal
<brendan___> so it can be used from the terminal
<xerox1> gargamel: pidgin didnt work with my machine
<GhOsty2K> how can i find the location of apache? i think i have two installed in different locations
<Arwen> brendan___, what's a media key manager?
<brendan___> Arwen, something that maps keycode to commands
<Arwen> oh, don't know one
<Martinus> Man, after starting Doom with doom3 from terminal, it logged out of KDE, restarted X, and prompted me with the login screen. When I type my passwd, it just go back to the login-screen again...
<Martinus> no X-access at all
<jthomas> please don't kill me: anyone know of a Windows IRC channel?
<BluesKaj> #windows
<Arwen> ##windows
<jthomas> wow its really there, thanks guys!
<BluesKaj> we try not to lead ppl astray , but if you must .....
<M_42> Arwen, is there a command I can set to kill signal after inactivity?
<Arwen> don't know
<M_42> k thx
<BluesKaj> you can use the system settings power saving timer
<bfrbfr> Does anybody know if I can create a partition in the KUbuntu installer?
<BluesKaj> dunno if it totally kills X , somehow I doubt it
<bfrbfr> I'm trying to get Fedora 7 and KUbuntu to dual-boot, with Fedora 7 already installed
<Martinus> have anyone experienced something like that?
<dim_> people how do I get to configure samba? http://localhost:901 does not work
<BluesKaj> bfrbfr, my question is, why ?
<dettoaltrimenti> I just mounted an external NTFS drive in kubuntu, and I'm having two problems- I can only read, but not delete or write, and I have to be superuser to access the folder in konqueror. I just mounted by doing 'sudo mount sdb1 /media/usb'- what can I do?
<bfrbfr> Why use Fedora 7 and KUbuntu 7.04?  I like both...I'd like to use both at the same time.
<BluesKaj> dim , I've been using smb4k samba browser , and my localhost swat is broken too but smb4k still gives me access to the windows network
<bfrbfr> I have like 200gb hard drive space, which should be more than enough, I think
<dim_> BlueKaj: ok and how can I install and configure smb4k then?
<BluesKaj> yeah dim_ , go for it
<jossver_> but dual boot is not always good
<jossver_> I have done a  dual boot once but windows was flipping as always
<knoopx> uh does twinview split what you see in both monitors?
<dim_> BlueKaj: after installing smb4k, how can I gain access to it?
<knoopx> cant figure how to only expand the desktop to one more monitor
<dim_> the same? http://localhost:901?
<Assid> swat ?
<dim_> Assid: swat isn't working, don't know why. Then how can i get access to smb4k?
<Assid> dim_: dont know about swat.. ive given up on samba.. it costed me a project
<BluesKaj> dim_,, lookin k-menu/utilities
<dim_> Assid: what package do you use then instead of samba?
<Assid> dim_:  i use samba regular share.. configuring.. i manually edited the conf file
<GhOsty2K> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<GhOsty2K> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<GhOsty2K> Unable to open logs
<GhOsty2K> whats that mean?
* Assid runs away
<GhOsty2K> lol
<bfrbfr> eh
<boris_> how do i start kbfx ?
<boris_> i mean
<boris_> how do i enable it
<flake> how do i find out if a box is ubuntu, sun, fedora, etc.. via terminal?
<zdadrdem_> uname -a?
<flake> it's either a sun or a centos :/
<drewcipher__> uname -a
<Ben_Cs> what's the difference (in kde-look.org) between "theme manager theme" and "theme/style for kde" ?
<BluesKaj> dim_, after you launch smb4k , you will prolly get a access denied message, run these 2 commands in the terminal. if security isn't a problem on you network : sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt,  then, sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount
<BluesKaj> i have to run ...later folks
<zdadrdem_> Ben_Cs theme manager theme needs the theme manager
<Ben_Cs> zdadrdem_: but still, is it installed the usual way?
<boris_> how do i enable kbfx
<zdadrdem_> Ben_Cs iirc yes
<Ben_Cs> ok. thanks
<zdadrdem_> Ben_Cs systemsettings has no theme icon, maybe you have to use kcontrol
<Ben_Cs> ok
<combo> ::: BERYL SUX AS HEEEELL!! :[[[[[[[[[[[
<combo> - is that correct, isn't it ? :}
<jerware> hi
<jerware> i configured CUPS.  and then lp and lpr says Error - no default destination available.
<Arwen> combo, no caps please
<Arwen> Whether or not Beryl sucks doesn't really matter since it's dead software.
<combo> Arwen: sorry :) but i've been little frustrated
<combo> all day i were trying to install and configure beryl and at last when it happened ... no comment :|
<ninHer> hi all
<runlevelten> combo: That's OK, we all get frustrated sometimes man
<runlevelten> especially if something just won't come together.
<jerware> especially when windows can do it but linux cant.
<runlevelten> windows can do beryl, or CUPS?
<jerware> print
<combo> runlevelten: yes, yes... i'm to nervous... :] 
<Arwen> why would you need CUPS on Windows? o.O
<jussi01> hmmm, wheere is the setting in kopete for keeping logs of the messages in chats?
<Arwen> and I think Windows does support connecting to a cups server
<jerware> nm selectd wrong printer  :P
<runlevelten> to connect to a cups server (not as outlandish an idea as you appear to think, heh)
<runlevelten> and yes you can :)
<jerware> must i set up samba if a windows machine wants to print via my CUPS server?
<runlevelten> I have stress 'n' burn. I need to play games.
<Assid> jerware: as far as i remember.. yes
<runlevelten> anyone got TC:E or enemy territory installed?
<Assid> if a windows machine needs to connect to it
<petitout> hi maybe someome can help me... Isn't there supposed to be an add/remove program in kubuntu?
<jerware> is it possible they just speak IPP rather than samba?
<combo> guys maybe u know where can i download this wallpaper: http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/5778/534001fk2.jpg it's quite popular and i love it, huh ? :] 
<pawjan> hello kubuntu users, can I ask a small question here ?
<combo> i've seen this wallpaper many times on different screenshots
<jussi01> !ask | pawjan
<ubotu> pawjan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fannagoganna> sure, shoot
<pawjan> oki doki
<pawjan> so, using 7.04 mixture of x,k,u-buntu, now installed on different partition 7.10 but ONLY KUBUNTU, of course /home/pawjan I want to use but ...
<pawjan> so far so good, just question:
<fannagoganna> what is the question?
<pawjan> how to REFRESH menu - I have lots of old apps there which are NOT EVEN INSTALLED on new 7.10 - I know there is kmenu but doing it manually ...
<pawjan> so I'm looking for command like: kmenu --refesh-all-menu
<pawjan> is there any like this ?
<pag> combo, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Landscape+Keltern+%232?content=43844 <- isn't that it?
<pawjan> hmm
<pawjan> nothing ?
<combo> pag: yes! it's this one! you're my man! everytime when i'm asking for help you come with a hand! thanks a lot!
<fannagoganna> i've never heard of anything like this
<pag> combo, np :)
<combo> :] 
<pag> pawjan, if you remove menu-config file, then menus should be recreated - I can't remember the filename though
<petitout> having problems with removing and adding software as source I know there is supposed to be an add/remove app but can<t find it could it have been disabled because i installed MCE over Kubuntu???
<pawjan> hmm, so by hands only ?
<pawjan> or, where is menu file in .kde ?
<pawjan> .kde/share/config/kickerr this one ?
<elite101> i need help on mountin a FAT32 partiton i need the command to open up fstab
<pawjan> elite: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<elite101> kdesu kate /etc/fstab ?
<Dr_willis> petitout,  as source? that add/remove app dosent handle from 'source' type installs.
<elite101> is this correct:  /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 vfat user,users,uuid=1000,dmask=022,fmask=133  0 0
<petitout> Dr_willis i installed programs yesterday with apt but had problems keeping it clean
<Dr_willis> petitout,  clarify the problem. apt/adept/synaptic/that add/remove programs icon . all use the same backend. (the apt-get system)
<petitout> was wondering if there is an install/remove app that kept it clean but can<t find it in kMenu
<Dr_willis> the install/remove apt - is just calling adept, or synaptic with some options.
<Dr_willis> 'keep it clean' means nothing to me.. clarify what you mean
<elite101> what the ? i go to disk and filesystems and it only shows the control center
<elite101> :S
<petitout> sorry kindda new at this
<llutz> elite101: /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 vfat users,uid=1000,dmask=022,fmask=133  0 0
<petitout> is there a graphical interface fr adding and removing under kubuntu
<petitout> ?
<Arwen> adding and removing what?
<petitout> new programs
<Arwen> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<elite101> IIutz, whats that?
<elite101> the same thing i just typed?
<llutz> elite101: look closer, its corrected
<petitout> checking it out thx
<elite101> okay
<Dr_willis> adept/synaptic are the main guis
<sparrw> which kde*-dbg package will help me with System Settings crashing?
<petitout> Is it possible they,re not installed on my system
<elite101> errrrrrrrr its not opening open disk and filesystems menu
<elite101> its crashed or something?
<elite101> it keeps on showing Control Center
<petitout> Can't find adept/synaptic I think it has got something to do with MCE doing all the system updating.
<elite101> i need help mounting my HDD is there a command?
<elite101> sudo /mount/hdb1
<elite101> ?
<jerware> once again linux has fucked me.
<elite101> same here
<elite101> this time harder than be4
<elite101> ;)
<sparrw> how can i get an onscreen keyboard at the screensaver lock password prompt?
<elite101> sorry nvm for that
<elite101> it worked
<elite101> WUU!!!
<elite101> IIutz, thanks a million
<llutz> elite101: np
<elite101> thanks for the correct spelling of the fstab line wuu!!!
<elite101> thank's alot i tried everything to get it to work
<elite101> now it does lol
<elite101> well brb i gotta boot-up XP and install the drivers
<Dr_willis> hmm...
<hakim> hello
* Dr_willis wonders what "MCE" even is.
<hakim> i'm new to kubuntu and found it ALL RIGHT
<Dr_willis> petitout,  use the command line to launch things if your menus are all messed up
<hakim> have u experiment problems with rxvt
<Dr_willis> rxvt the terminal program? cant say that iuve seen any issues with it.
<Dr_willis> I tend to use xterm, or eterm, or konsole mainly these days
<hakim> launch graphical veiw from distant server
<hakim> in windows its used with Xwin but in linux ??
<elias85> anye mp3 encoders with Variable bit rate?
<Arwen> lame
<Arwen> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<snowdonkey> Hey, my system has been completely freezing during and after a fresh installation of Kubuntu Dapper & Feisty.  I just ran Memtest from the Live CD and a single Failing Address produced a lot of errors.  The RAM is new so I can replace it in the store, is there a way to tell Linux not to use those error bits?
<Arwen> if it's only on stick, you could remove it
<dwidmann_> If the RAM is bad you probably don't want it anyway, replacing it would be wise.
<Dr_willis> hakim,  you need to clarify what you are tryign to do..
<snowdonkey> Alright.  I didn't know how common a RAM error was, and if I should just ignore it.  There definitely should be no errors?
<Dr_willis> hakim,  i 'ssh -X remote server' and run X apps all the time. they then appear locally.
<dwidmann_> definitely
<snowdonkey> Alright, thanks arwen & dwidmann.
<hakim> i'm not experimented with linux so i need to launch a "for example" a konqueror window froma distant server i used rxvt -display ... in windows but in kubuntu it's say can't display ...
<Azzco> Hi I've got
<workstohard> how can i create an admin user in mysql
<Azzco> Opps, anyways I tried to install a newer version of the freetype package and it broke, whenever I try to use apt it wants to uninstall (I think) my intire system =S
<hakim> ths dr_willis !! it's 100% what i need
<workstohard> anyone know how to add an admin user in cli with mysql?
<hakim> i tried ur command it and it's all right
<Azzco> So how can I downgrade libfreetype6 to the packe in the repos without having to reinstall my whole system?
<notv> hello does anyone know if the linux version of freepascal will be compatible with the windows version
<jossver__> which processor is the best for linux
<drewcipher__> workstohard:  can you login at all right now?
<Arwen> jossver__, the fastest one
<Arwen> a processor is a processor.
<hakim> i will go but i found a very useful forum here sorry for my broken english see u soon
<hakim> bye
<jossver__> Intel or athlon
<Dr_willis> hakim,  read up on ssh. its your best friend
<notv> does anyone know about pascal?
<Dr_willis> hakim,  displaying stuff on a WINDOWS machine - needs a little more work however
<hakim> i used it with rsync (to avoid passwd line) but never see with -X
<jossver__>  mean AMD or Intel
<jossver__> which one is better for linux
<hakim> thx a lot and see u soon
<trekdanne> pascal is evil
<jossver__> or for the computer I think AMD
<Lynoure> notv: please ask the actual question you have, the answer to that one is "yes" by quite many here
<Dr_willis> jossver__,  which ever fits your budget.
<Arwen> jossver__, "better for linux"? A CPU is a CPU.
<hakim> bye for all
<Arwen> Intel CPUs are way faster and way more efficient at the moment.
<llutz> notv: that stoneage-programming language?
<notv> i just need to know if the linux version of freepascal is compatible with the windows version] 
<jossver__> hmm...
<jossver__> Thank you Arwen
<notv> because all the computers at school are xp
<jossver__> I thought AMD was ( wikipedia told that)
<Dr_willis> I would say check the   freepascal  web site for that.
<elias85> i ve just inserted an audio cd and amarok cant play it! even when I double click the audio cd icon it doesnt open.what can i do?
<dwidmann_> before the Core Duos were released the AMD ones were definitely out front, but not anymore
<Arwen> jossver__, AMD's been pretty much a joke for the last year or so
<jossver__> thank you
<jossver__> I am sure
<Arwen> they were better back when Intel was releasing Pentium 4s
<jossver__> Inetl is better I see
<jossver__> when I buy a computer over three years I will see
<Azzco> Help? libfreetype6 is broken and apt wants to uninstall (most of) my system
<Arwen> Azzco, force a lower version of it?
<Azzco> Arwen: how do I do that then?
<Arwen> download the deb, dpkg -i it. Or you could try apt-get install package=version
<Azzco> Thanks now I just need to figure out what the stable version had for number
<Azzco> Thanks Arwen it's sorted out now :)
<combo> i have a little riddle for KDE setting maniacs ;P here it is = http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/6536/riddledp1.jpg
<combo> hope that somebody will solve it :P
<notv> i dl freepascal from synaptic...but i cant find it to open it
<notv> how can i do that?
<notv> combo adjust your transparency
<aos101> combo: Configure Panel -> TaskBar -> Appearance -> For Transparency
<combo> no, no... i'd like transparency, but want to make it more vissible :] 
<combo> like KTorrent there is
<combo> just not grey but BLACK
<aos101> That's what the for transparency settinng will do.
<notv> is there a rooms list somewhere?
<dwidmann_> /list will list them, but that's a rather time consuming process
<ubuntu> guys how is kubuntu able to  austomatically connect to the internet after a fresh install  with no messing around with the configuration ?
<dwidmann_> ubuntu: Magic
<drif> oh boy, if ever there were some security hole in adept manager - now would be the ideal case
<ubuntu> grrrrrr not the anwser im looking for
<drif> ubuntu: dhcp
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu>  but i dont need to put in a user name or pass
<ubuntu>  it just happens
<drif> ubuntu: it doesn't do its magic without some external help..
<ubuntu> like now im useing the install disk to  talk to you guys with out configuering anything
<dwidmann_> ubuntu: what type of internet connection do you use that you would need a password for?
<drif> ubuntu: probably in bridged mode and fetched ip,dns etc. from isp
<ubuntu>  i tried to install  SUSE 10.2  it installed perfeclty albeit that it dosent pick up my ehternet card with out some help any way  im having issues with the usename pass   its like all the sudden they have decided not to work
<ubuntu>  althouhg i know this to be an error on my part
<ubuntu> i was wonder if i could do anything to pick up on my connection like kubuntu
<drif> it's most likely a driver issue with SUSE and your ethernet adapter
<ubuntu> iv gotta wait another 6 hours before i can call my isp to confirm my details
<drif> or were you able to manually enable it?
<ubuntu> nah there not a driver issue as  i was messing around for hours trying to get the net up and then it started working  but curiosity killed the cat when i tryed to figure out how i did it
<ubuntu>  i screwed everthing up
<sparrw> i need my user to run a script as root without a password prompt.  this line in sudoers doesnt help like i thought it would:  %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/backlight
<drif> this whole sudo thing has one drawback.. when you accidentally lock yourself out from admin/adm groups :D you're out..
<drif> didn't remember usermod -G didn't preserve the existing groups... :-\
<sammy> drif: ouch. you're stuck with booting from a cd and editing the groups file by hand or some such.
<drif> sammy: yup - unless you know a nifty way to exploit my existing kdesu with adept manager..
<sammy> drif: nah, I'm busy asking if anyone has any experience building packages from source with debug enabled so I can get some useful error messages (well, any error messages) from kopete :P
<ubuntu_> hi
<drif> sammy: can only locate some password sniffing exploits :D too bad my root hasn't got one..
<esin> hi.. from turkey!
<drewcipher__> Hello Turkey
<esin> hello
<drif> sammy: I think I got it :D I just need to create a local repository on another machine..
<esin> what is up drewcipher
<drewcipher__> esin:  just sitting back and trying to learn from the kubuntu pro's.  amazing what one can learn just watching.
<esin> what do you mean?
<tomyzecat> bonsoir
<drewcipher__> esin:  nothing.  you asked what was up.  I'm just reading the support channel trying to learn more about Kubuntu
<cprmpt> What's the best open source photoshop alternative? (please don't say gimp :/)
<esin> drewciper: i m just like u
<esin> tomyzecat: hi.. how are u?
<notv> but gimp is the photoshop alternative
<notv> ubuntu studio comes with a few other graphics programs you might check out
<notv> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntustudio_7.04
<kalorin> cprmpt: actually, GIMP
<drif> does kdesu timeout?
<drif> actually :D never mind that question..
<kalorin> sorry to say that, I didn't think it would be either at first, but I've started using it and the raw loader I like better than photoshop
<Deqc> french channel??
<kalorin> and the rest of the stuff I can do just fine it after a couple of days using it
<kalorin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Deqc> merci
<kalorin> bough coop!
<kalorin> <--- stupid american :)
<Deqc> haha
<Deqc> americana
<kalorin> stoopid americana
<sparrw> what is the binary for kde System Settings?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<dustin> So, my sound is all screwed up. Its all garbled, but when I set the sound buffer in the system settings all the way down it gets better. I'm using Surround 5.1 speakers as well and sound is only coming out of the front center and back right speakers. Anyone have any clues?
<MilhousePunkRock> I can't rip audiocds (be it with audiocd:/, kaudiocreator or k3b), if the error correction for audio cds is enabled in kcontrol, it will never start reading, if it's disabled, i get a lot of jitter in the ripped songs...
<bigadmin> Hi there
<MilhousePunkRock> And the funniest part is: it worked on another distro with the exact same hardware and the equivalent software...
<bigadmin> i am facing a problem in kubuntu
<bigadmin> when i mount cdrom it is mounted succesfully
<bigadmin> the players plays DCD s sucessfully
<bigadmin> but i am not able to view contents using konqueror or cli
<bigadmin> can some one out there help
<elite101> hey
<elite101> wow there is alot more ppl using Kubuntu :)
<elite101> 391 nick's :)
<dustin> too bad no one can help with anyones problems. hah
<elite101> lol
<elite101> cuz they have to many of there own
<MilhousePunkRock> elite101: go to #gentoo there will be almost 1000 people in
<elite101> i know
<elite101> and #ubununtu
<bigadmin> cool nice to hear
<elite101> i will go there and make it 1,001
<Arwen> #ubuntu is larger than #gentoo isn't it?
<elite101> ;)
<elite101> i think?
<kalorin> is there a konqueror replacement that doesn' suck?
<DarkWizzard> dolphin
<DarkWizzard> :)
<elite101> gentoo=976 nicks
<kalorin> dolphin huh?
<MilhousePunkRock> dustin: I try to help whenever I can, it's almost a coincidence I have a problem myself this time
<Arwen> kalorin, depends what you're trying to use konqueror for
<DarkWizzard> konqueror replacement that doesn't suck = dolphin
<DarkWizzard> see kde4
<elite101> ummm? 216ppl in ubuntu?
<DarkWizzard> but it exists for kde4
<kalorin> jsut browsing around the file system particularly it seems to get in a real mess when you click to view an image and then when you go back to the file system it's in a different layout mode than when you started
<dustin> My CD drive won't eject o.o
<DarkWizzard> *kde3
<DarkWizzard> lol
<kalorin> I just want to to behave
<Azzco> Does anyone know where to get help with kig?
<kalorin> when is kde4 due out?
<DarkWizzard> October
<elite101> lol nvm 1135 ppl in ubuntu :o
<DarkWizzard> at least acording to plans :)
<drewcipher> !kig
<DarkWizzard> AFAIK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ben_Cs> is there a way to mount an image file as virtual cd/dvd?
<DarkWizzard> Ben_Cs: see kiso
<DarkWizzard> sudo apt-get install kiso
<Ben_Cs> DarkWizzard: thanks. will check
<DarkWizzard> np
<dustin> Anyone know how I can get my CD drive to eject?
<MilhousePunkRock> dustin: eject /dev/hdX
<MilhousePunkRock> dustin: for your device, of course. if it's locked, try with sudo
<dustin> well i have 2 CD drives, how do i specify
<MilhousePunkRock> which one do you want to open?
<dustin> its a CD-rw drive, its the second cd drive, i suppose
<MilhousePunkRock> dustin: it will be either hdc or hdd, most likely
<MilhousePunkRock> dustin: just try both
<Ben_Cs> DarkWizzard: it supports only iso/nrg. how about mdf/mds
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> I haven't tryed that
<DarkWizzard> sorry
<DarkWizzard> try searching ubuntuforums.org
<Ben_Cs> ok.
<dustin> its hdd, however it is not ejecting
<dustin> it does however read that there is a CD in the drive whenever the system boots up
<dustin> well, not boots up, but is started.
<dustin> like, it asks me what i want to do with the CD
<dustin> so the drive must be working :\
<willem_> hi guys, where does kubuntu save the downloaded packages, that I installed using adept? So that i dont have to download it again when I reinstall?
<MilhousePunkRock> dustin: did you try with sudo?
<dustin> yes
<MilhousePunkRock> willem_: You dont have to take care of that, apt will know the package is already there
<MilhousePunkRock> willem_: I think the folder is /var/apt/cache
<ardchoille> It's /var/cache/apt
<willem_> Mil/var/cache/apt/archives
<willem_> milhouse: /var/cache/apt/archives
<MilhousePunkRock> ardchoille: Close enough...
<willem_> thanks, I just wanted to keep a copy
<willem_> right, so how do I skip the download if i reinstall?
<MilhousePunkRock> willem_: If you did not empty the cache in the meantime, there is nothing to for you
<elite101> is 3,675 MS/Ping good?
<elite101> thats what it says on my screen
<dustin> so, anyone know how i can get my cd drive open?
<MilhousePunkRock> depends
<ardchoille> willem_: I was under the impression that, if the packages are already in cache, they won't be dounwloaded again if you reinstall
<willem_> MilhousePunkRock: cool, I know adept takes care of everything, but say I want to check out ubuntu, on another drive, without download say jdk again. can I just copy those files in the same folder on the ubuntu is?
<willem_> ardchoille: New installation, with say ubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> willem_: There is a file that keeps a list of the installed packages
<ardchoille> willem_: Ah, ok
<willem_> resource.list ?
<MilhousePunkRock> elite101: depends on what you are pinging and if that is an american 1,000 (one thousand) or a european 1.000 (one point oh)
<elite101> lol jk its @ 160
<elite101> the closest server or w/e is in toronto or something
<elite101> for my internet
<willem_> ardchoille: And another thing, Ive downloaded netbeans-xxxx-xx.bin, if i run it normally, will adept pick up that it was installed?
<MilhousePunkRock> willem_: no
<sehe> adept only works on debian packages
<sehe> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<willem_> thanks
<willem_> so if i debianise the packages, it will?
<sehe> you can however use alien to debianize packages :D
<sehe> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<willem_> alien?
<sehe> :D
<sehe> in case it is RPM
<sehe> i think alien handles tar.gz too (?) and perhaps some other types
<willem_> :/
<willem_> cool
<sehe> beware - it is probably working better one-way
<willem_> sorry for all the question, im new, used slackware in highschool, and checking out kubuntu
<sehe> the dependencies will still not work unless you forge the package names to be exactly yhose expected by other components
<sehe> just try it out, but i'd keep with apt-* for the first 2 motnhs
<sehe> nearly everything can be done
<dustin> i restarted the computer and now my CD drive ejects
<sehe> (learn to add repositories to sources.lst !repositories))
<willem_> cool, I dont mind about the dependencies, those are normally small, im talking about jdk 6 and netbeans and mysql
<sehe> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> sehe: You seem to prove yourself as an apt-expert just now. How can I get a specific version of a program?
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: i'm afraid i don't know. It's called 'pinning' if i'm not mistaken
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: Never had the need tho (too few problems with ubuntu heheheh)
<Azzco> apt-get install package=version
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: Ask me about gentoo portage tho...
<dashan> hi
<MilhousePunkRock> Azzco: How will that work if the version is in the edgy repos but I am on a clean feisty system
<willem_> kubuntu is cool, had problems getting my usb smart link modem to work though
<MilhousePunkRock> sehe: I just switched from Gentoo last sunday (on this machine)
<dashan> hi
<sehe> Azzco: probably means that the package is obsolete. This is usually for reasons. Good ones
<willem_> <dashan> : hi
<llutz_> MilhousePunkRock: sudo aptitude install package=1.2.3-4 (<- version)
<Azzco> MilhousePunkRock: I'm really not sure about that I've only used it once
<sehe> Azzco: Try to google if the package has been banned, superceded before 'hacking' it
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: ^^ misdirected comments
<MilhousePunkRock> llutz_: That will be a first-timer, I have never used aptitude before
<Azzco> lol yes I was beginning to wonder what weird question I couldn't remember
<llutz_> MilhousePunkRock: should work with apt-get too, i prefer aptitude
<willem_> thanks all, see later
<Azzco> is adept a frontend for apt-get or something on it's own?
<sehe> apt-get, dselect, dpkg, aptitude, synaptic, adept all part of the same family
<llutz_> but try to avoid mixing usage
<sehe> only with dpkg,dselect vs. apt-*
<MilhousePunkRock> sehe: I think it was just a regular release cycle update... Gentoo is still on the old one, that's probably why it worked there and does not here
<llutz_> sehe: apt-get and aptitude is also dangerous to mix
<MilhousePunkRock> time for man apt-get i fear
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: i abandoned gentoo for all everyday work (non-server) because of the boring compile-business
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: I've sworn with Gentoo for years though
<Azzco> llutz_: They are? I didn't know, I try to use aptitude but often use apt-get due to copy paste lazines
<sparrw> im trying to find a 'wacomcpl' binary for ubuntu (or debian) so that i can calibrate my touchscreen.  other than building it myself from source, any ideas?
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: yup. 'synaptic' is a great gui for pckg management
<MilhousePunkRock> sehe: I used it since November (been using Kubuntu on my laptop for more than a year now), but expat-hell last week was the last drop to leave it behind
<llutz_> Azzco: the problem is, that aptitude holds a different own database for packages than apt-get. that might bring you into trouble
<eugene> how do i install drivers in ubuntu?
<sehe> sparrw: look at debian package repo's
<sparrw> sehe: which ones?
<Azzco> llutz_: do you know if there's a problem between adept and aptitude?
<sehe> http://search.debian.org/
<llutz_> Azzco: no, sorry
<alluak1> how do i install drivers in ubuntu? ....
<MilhousePunkRock> sehe: Except CD ripping, everything works better here, total setup and configuration time: 2 days. My gentoo system never got finished
<sehe> Azzco: there is none
<Azzco> Okay thanks for clearing that one out :)
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: many gentoo systems got finished. Thing is, Ubuntu installs in 15 minutes INCLUDING all of kde + open office
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: You can't touch taht :D
<alluak1> how do i install drivers in ubuntu? ....?????????????///
<MilhousePunkRock> alluak1: You need to specify what you want, and repeating your question all over again makes everyone angry
<sehe> Azzco: just remember, everything 'apt' family is 'highlevel' and 'safish'
<alluak1> i want to install vga driver
<sehe> Azzco: things '.deb' 'd*' are on debian package level, less safe
<knoopx> hi all
<sehe> !question | alluak1
<ubotu> alluak1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<knoopx> how do you clear the thumb cache in konqueror?
<sehe> !patience ! alluak1
<alluak1> how to install drivers????????
<sehe> !patience |alluak1
<ubotu> alluak1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Azzco> Okay now you lost me ^^ I'll just use adept and aptitude and maybe a .deb if I can't find the package anywhere elese
<alluak1> give some ak47
<sehe> knoopx: there is a feature for this in KCOntrol under Privacy
<sehe> alluak1: that's the spirit
<MilhousePunkRock> now the big question is: will adept find the package in the edgy repos with a feisty sources.lst
<MilhousePunkRock> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<alluak1> not carp
<sehe> alluak1: Now... What's your graphics card?
<alluak1> S3
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: it won't
<gnomefreak> MilhousePunkRock: ?
<MilhousePunkRock> gnomefreak: alluak1 is asking the same question for the 10th time now
<knoopx> but i just want to regenerate the thumbs for a folder
<sehe> alluak1: that's pretty old. I venture you don't need a special driver
<PriceChild> MilhousePunkRock, ?
<gnomefreak> !repeat | alluak1
<ubotu> alluak1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<knoopx> i was wondering if thereis some helper file like the thumbs.db in winxp
<sehe> alluak1: (by the way, if i'm out of touch with brand new S3-s tell me :D)
<Mez> PriceChild, yeah, was thinking the same thing (did a /msg to him)
<alluak1> my question = is it supported at ubuntu ?
<alluak1> omgwtgsfafaas
<sehe> gnomefreak: I think he got a AK47 and the message quite soon :D
<alluak1> emba
<alluak1> embola
<alluak1> embolassy
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<sehe> alluak1: SHould be. Is it a very 'high' end card, or a generic SVGA thingie? I'd say the latter because my last S3 was 8 years ago :)
<gnomefreak> alluak1: stop
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@59.92.178.51]  by Mez
<MilhousePunkRock> alluak1: S3 is not a graphic card
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: it is
<MilhousePunkRock> sehe: Isn
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: S3 Virge, S# (Cirrus Logic)
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock:  ok
<MilhousePunkRock> sehe: Isnt that a manufacturer and the card is like virge, trio, savage etc?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@59.92.178.51]  by Mez
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: could be (my bad)
<Mez> @btlogin
(alluak1/#kubuntu) xxxpass for adultbouncer plz
<knoopx> xD
<sehe> I think someone got himself bounced alrite
(alluak1/#kubuntu) i will trad adultcheck gold
<gnomefreak> Mez: ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+n]  by Mez
<Mez> gnomefreak, one sec
<gnomefreak> k
<sehe> knoopx: yes it is buried underneath $HOME/.kde/
<MilhousePunkRock> He know how to use IRC, at least... ;)
<sehe> alluak1: #off-topic
<MilhousePunkRock> I have never seen so many ops responding at once, btw...
<gnomefreak> MilhousePunkRock: i was about to shut down when you rang :)
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: when? YOu said !ops, you had it coming :LD)
<Mez> gnomefreak, see -ops
<sehe> alluak1: still intereseted in making your gracard work?
<sehe> resolution! | alluak1
<sehe> !resolution | alluak1
<ubotu> alluak1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MilhousePunkRock> Hehe... It's not my usual time in here anyway... Usually Hobbsee does the dirty work...  :)
<ardchoille> sehe: He isn't in the channel
<sehe> Then why isn't there a message he left? I'm an IRC noob ty for pointing it out tho
<ardchoille> He sent a msg from outside the chan
<MilhousePunkRock> So back on topic now: Do I have to add an edgy repo to downgrade cdparanoia?
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: see, i don't have regular times (yet)
<ardchoille> MilhousePunkRock: It's not good to mix repos like that.
<petitout> going insane can't install flex....
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: I'd venture you can't very well without confusing the hell out of adept/apt*
<sehe> petitout: is that flex/bison (as in lex/yacc?)
<MilhousePunkRock> ardchoille: I know, but there seems to be a problem with the latest cdparanoia and my liteon drive
<petitout> fast lexical ...
<ardchoille> MilhousePunkRock: uninstall it and compile a diff version?
<petitout> cant remember exactly
* mode/#kubuntu [-n]  by rob
* mode/#kubuntu [+n]  by rob
<MilhousePunkRock> I could probably get the .deb from packages.ubuntu though...
<sehe> petitout: ok rite ; i't what i thought
<MilhousePunkRock> ardchoille: Oh noes... I left compiling behind for good last sunday
<sehe> what happens when you try to install it (how do you try to ?)
* mode/#kubuntu [-n]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [+n]  by Mez
<Arwen> what's mode +n do?
<ardchoille> MilhousePunkRock: It was just an idea.. I'm sure there are other ways
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: I'd go for single packages. Can be tedious, but you risk less of depency hell
<sehe> Arwen: try 'man mode' ?
<petitout> i do the ./configure
* mode/#kubuntu [+n]  by ChanServ
<sehe> petitout: Ic. Any reason you dont 'sudo apt-get install flex' ?
<Arwen> sehe, um..
<Arwen> no?
<petitout> it does what it's supposed to then try to make and no target to make
<sehe> Arwen: np ?
<MilhousePunkRock> sehe: As dependancies are usually >=, it should work with just the deb, huh?
<Mez> Arwen, external messages... we're checkign somethng
<petitout> cause it doesn't work
<sehe> petitout: Specific errors?
<sehe> !pastebin | petitout
<ubotu> petitout: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sammy> does anyone have any experience having apt-get build packages with debug flags?
* mode/#kubuntu [-n]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [+n]  by ChanServ
<Arwen> sammy, eh, kind of
<petitout> sorry dont understand what you want me to do here
<petitout> copy paste the whole thing somewhere else?
<sammy> Arwen: I just want to install the same version of kopete that I've currently got installed, but with the debug flag, so I can try to figure out why the msn protocol dies silently.
* mode/#kubuntu [+t]  by Mez
<sehe> petitout: can you give me a link to the package you are trying to install? I will try to install it on my feisty box
<sehe> petitout: you could use the pastebin to send any (large) snippet of compiler/make output for my viewing
<petitout> K GIVE ME A SEC
<Arwen> sammy, try echo DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=debug && sudo apt-get source -b <package>
<petitout> sorry for the caps
<sehe> petitout: I'll be her
<Arwen> s/echo/export
<sehe> Arwen: ??
<sammy> Arwen: that looks good to me. I'll let you know how it goes.
<sammy> but I think you mean export instead of echo? :)
<Arwen> yeah
<Arwen> sehe, eh?
* mode/#kubuntu [-t]  by Mez
<sehe> Arwen: never mind
<Arwen> sammy, if it fails, you can always do it manually :-)
<petitout> sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=flex&filename=flex-2.5.33.tar.bz2&use_mirror=superb-west
<sammy> Arwen: I'm okay with doing it manually, I just need the source package that matches the binary package I already have installed, or the debugging will be useless
<Arwen> apt-get source
<petitout> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=flex&filename=flex-2.5.33.tar.bz2&use_mirror=superb-west
<MilhousePunkRock> :D Now kaudiocreator reads at a reasonable speed
<petitout> sorry
<Arwen> or if your installed version isn't the latest, apt-get source package=version
<jabagawee> Quick question: What is the CLI command to lock a session?
<MilhousePunkRock> sehe: So where is Kubuntu's package.mask ?
<spiroo> Hi I need help again :D
<sehe> jabagawee: kdesktop_lock
<spiroo> The new linux kernel just really sucks.
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: it's the repo selection
<sehe> !repositories | MilhousePunkRock
<ubotu> MilhousePunkRock: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<spiroo> It left no resume image to boot so I was left in the darkness :(
<Arwen> ouch
<sehe> spiroo: thanks for bringing that to my attention
<jabagawee> sehe: if i type that, it'll turn the screen black
<jabagawee> no lock
<sehe> jabagawee: yes? i thought that's what you asked
<spiroo> heh, No but the monitor just get black instead of blue :D
<sehe> jabagawee: ow, that seems broken
<MilhousePunkRock> Everyone who tried helping out with downgrading cdparanoia here, getting the older .deb's from packages.ubuntu.com did the trick
<venik> how do I get the mouse wheel switch to perform a BACK operation?
<venik> I tried to find it in SystemSettings, but it is not there
<sehe> jabagawee: you could check settings (a second....)
<sammy> venik: in konqueror?
<jabagawee> sehe: my lock icon on the panel works...
<venik> no, in any browser
<sehe> jabagawee: thanks for the backgr. weird
<MilhousePunkRock> But of course, now I have the adept-notifier icon in the system area...
<venik> I want it to be like clicking the BACK arrow of the browser
<sehe> jabagawee: so you *knew* about kdesktop_lock? hehehe
<spiroo> After the boot loader with kubuntu logo I just get black screen and the green light just blinks and nothing happens.
<jabagawee> ?
<petitout> sehe did you get the link i sent you
<sehe> jabagawee: You *are* on KDE (just checking)?
<jabagawee> im in KDE
<sammy> venik: well I don't think you can do it universally, there would be a different process if you were doing it for konqueror vs say, firefox
<sehe> petitout: fraid i missed it (went offline for 5 seconds)
<jabagawee> i use the GUI version: the little blue lock icon
<spiroo> I tested to repeatly press ctr+alt+f1 and got hacked into linux :D
<petitout> k
<MilhousePunkRock> venik: I think the option you are looking for is called "XF86BrowserHistoryBack" or similar
<petitout> sehe
<petitout> sorry
<venik> where do I enter this?
<spiroo> anyone has same problem as I after upgraded kernel?
<MilhousePunkRock> sammy: It can be done... venik: Do a little research on "xmodmap"
<venik> It works that way in XP
<sehe> jabagawee: k weird, that should work. Check kcontrol for related settings, otherwise this seems a very google-friendly search
<sehe> jabagawee:  it is certainly not normal
<sehe> petitout: yes?
<petitout> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=flex&filename=flex-2.5.33.tar.bz2&use_mirror=superb-east
<sehe> petitout: a moment :)
<jabagawee> sorry, gaim crashed
<spiroo> sehe: do you probably know about the problem/bug in gusty?
<MilhousePunkRock> So how can I tell adept and all the package managers to ignore one specific upgrade?
<sammy> I didn't know you could set the mouse scroll wheel to perform the same operation in *all* browsers in XP without setting it manually in each browser
<sehe> spiroo: no sorry. arch-conservative here
<sehe> spiroo: still on fesity
<MilhousePunkRock> spiroo: Gutsy is #ubuntu+1
<jabagawee> Anyone care to guess why kdesktop_lock won't work for me?
<sehe> petitout: hmmm no problem here, just did '.configure; make; sudo make install' what;s the error you get
<spiroo> MilhousePunkrock: I know, but why not here?
<MilhousePunkRock> spiroo: Policy...
<jabagawee> In a related question, what command does the blue lock button initiate? It locks the session much better than kdesktop_lock
<petitout> I cant make
<spiroo> okay, thanks anyway.
<sehe> jabagawee: it should be the same action
<sehe> petitout: the error?
<jabagawee> closing my screen wont lock either
<sehe> petitout: perhaps give me all the erorrs in the paste bin
<jabagawee> even though i set it to, and it did before
<petitout> sehe: No targets specified and no makefile found stop
<sehe> jabagawee: closing?
<sehe> petitout: so the configure failed
<petitout> sehe what is paste bin
<jabagawee> ummm
<sehe> petitout: has configure given an error?
<jabagawee> laptop
<MilhousePunkRock> !paste | petitout
<ubotu> petitout: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sehe> !patsebin | petitout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patsebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> !pastebin | petitout
<ardchoille> petitout: Did you install build-essential ?
<sehe> ardchoille: good call
<petitout> GNU M4 1.4 is required
<jabagawee> sehe: close screen as in, shut laptop lid
<MilhousePunkRock> jabagawee: That can be set in the settings of guidance-power-manager though
<sehe> petitout: ardchoille is spot-on
<ardchoille> petitout: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sehe> jabagawee: of course... laptops !
<jabagawee> milhouse: the battery icon in panel?
<petitout> ardchoille ok i'll be right back
<MilhousePunkRock> jabagawee: Or rather you will have to set "lock screen" at the screensaver options...
<jabagawee> milhouse: thats where i set it to lock the session when screen closes. alas, it doesnt work.
<MilhousePunkRock> jabagawee: Yes, I am not at my laptop now so I can't check myself
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: it works for me on my laptops
<MilhousePunkRock> sehe: Here also...
<MilhousePunkRock> jabagawee: Dig through the screensaver options, there should be some lockage too
<jabagawee> ummm, well.
<jabagawee> lemme tell you what i wanna do
<sehe> jabagawee: but it shouldnt be required to have a screensaver. I don't use screensavers. I can lock the screen (off course)
<petitout> sehe couldn't find package build-essential
<jabagawee> during the night, i wish to bittorrent some files
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a way to have certain updates ignored by apt?
<jabagawee> i cant close the lid, for the heat would gather and turn off the laptop
<ardchoille> !info build-essential
<jabagawee> (funny, it never did that in windows)
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: I'm guessing the keyword is 'Pin'
<jabagawee> so i leave the lid open
<sehe> !pin | MilhousePunkRock
<ubotu> MilhousePunkRock: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jabagawee> however, the backlight of the laptop is very strong in the pitch black
<sehe> jabagawee: YOu could see if the keycombination ctrl-alt-l does the locking properly
<MilhousePunkRock> sehe: Great, thanks... (No, I do not thank ubotu) ;)
<sehe> MilhousePunkRock: :D:D:D
<jabagawee> so i use "xset dmps force off"
<jabagawee> however, its a giant security risk
<sehe> jabagawee: yippiee one for my collection
<jabagawee> so i want to lock the session to
<MilhousePunkRock> jabagawee: I think the dpms setting through KControl works just as well
<sehe> jabagawee: giant? where exactly do you live hehehe
<jabagawee> too*
<jabagawee> with family
<jabagawee> extended family
<sehe> jabagawee: no security then :D
<jabagawee> all of whom sleep later than this 14 year old soul
<jabagawee> (however, no one knows computers, so if i lock the session with a password, they cant touch it)
<petitout> what does this mean:  !info build-essential
<jabagawee> i want to make a .sh file with the commands:
<jabagawee> kdesktop_lock
<jabagawee> xset dpms force off
<sehe> petitout: ?
<jabagawee> but kdesktop_lock wont work
<petitout> sehe yes
<jabagawee> and i dunno how to make .sh files
<jabagawee> (thats the end of my story)
<sehe> petitout: what error is displayed on 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'?
<sehe> jabagawee: .sh files are just 'runnable' text files (chmod +x script.sh)
<petitout> sehe could'nt find package
<jabagawee> whats the syntax in the text files
<sehe> *what is the message*?
<sehe> jabagawee: ow... right... man bash for starters, better google bash ;;; prepare for a lot of reading though
<jabagawee> lol
<petitout> sehe that"s all there is E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<jabagawee> will my file be just two lines?
<jabagawee> or is there stuff to add?
<sehe> jabagawee: mainly though, you can just enter command like in the shell window, each oin a new line
<Ben_Cs> how do i mount an iso image?
<sehe> jabagawee:  simple enuf for your purposes
<sehe> jabagawee:  just the two lines
<Arwen> petitout, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list . Also try running apt-get update.
<sehe> Ben_Cs: mount -t iso9600 -o loop ~/file.iso mountpoint
<jabagawee> where do i save teh file
<MilhousePunkRock> jabagawee: Why don't you just switch to tty1 instead, that will scare off anyone who does not know linux...
<jabagawee> :P
<jabagawee> you never know...
<sehe> petitout: did you do apt-get update (anytime since installation)?
<jabagawee> i perfer to have a password protecting X server
<jabagawee> "just in case"
<MilhousePunkRock> jabagawee: On my laptop, the screen turns off even on the cli
<sehe> jabagawee: that would be 'sudo chvt 1' haha
<sehe> jabagawee: save the file anywhere convenient (like in your $HOME folder)
<jabagawee> umm
<jabagawee> oaky
<jabagawee> okay
<petitout> sehe no but i'm running it under MCE (Mdia Center) andthought MCE did it all umatil
<jabagawee> now how do i chmod it?
<jabagawee> whats teh exact command?
<petitout> automatically
<MilhousePunkRock> jabagawee: man chmod ;)
<petitout> sehe sorry cppkeyd
<petitout> crappykeba
<sehe> petitout: you are running ubuntu under MCE? That doesn't make sense to me
<jabagawee> i wanna finish in this year
<petitout> keyboard
<sehe> petitout: np
<MilhousePunkRock> jabagawee: If I am not mistaken, that's "sudo chmod +x file"
<jthomas> i installed LinuxMCE on Kubuntu Feisty and it took away my kwin windowmanager, and i want it back!
<sehe> jabagawee: chmod +x blablbal.sh
<jabagawee> +x?
<jabagawee> isnt it a three digit number?
<sehe> jabagawee: optional
<jabagawee> alright
<ardchoille> jabagawee: If you're just making a file executable, "+x" will do it
<jabagawee> now i chmod'ed it
<sehe> jabagawee: in this case, it is easier to read:) The numbers are shortcuts if you want to set permissions for everyone at once
<MilhousePunkRock> jabagawee: Works with numbers too, but +x (add executable) is more convenient, isn't it
<petitout> seheIsn't MCE ovr Ubuntu?
<jabagawee> if i type black.sh in console
<jabagawee> it'll say
<sehe> jabagawee: you could just click it in konq to run it now
<jabagawee> command not found
<Ben_Cs> sehe: mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9600'
<jabagawee> id perfer a cli way to do it
<sehe> jabagawee: say ./black.sh
<jabagawee> ah
<sehe> jabagawee: the thing is not in your path
<ardchoille> jabagawee: sh /path/to/black.sh
<jabagawee> it worked...with the exception of the faulty lock
<jabagawee> and a bunch of errors
<sehe> jabagawee:  use 'alias black=~/black.sh' for easy typing
<sehe> jabagawee: mmmm
<jabagawee> will the alias stick forever?
<ardchoille> no
<sehe> Ben_Cs: bloddy hell i keep forgetting. Try without the type (it is detected :))
<ardchoille> jabagawee: You'll need to add the alias to ~/.bash_aliases
<sehe> jabagawee: put it into .bashrc e.g. (text file)
<jabagawee> ah
<jabagawee> oh god.
<sehe> ardchoille: better idea
<jabagawee> now its messed up again
<sehe> jabagawee: wottis?
<Ben_Cs> sehe: right
<jabagawee> my script
<sehe> jabagawee: becos?
<jabagawee> first it'll (attempt) to lock (theres still a backlight). then when i move the mouse, it'll perform the xset command (no backlight).
<jabagawee> but teh mouse movement triggers an unlock
<jabagawee> without my password, of course
<sehe> append '&' to the first line
<sehe> jabagawee:  append '&' to the first line
<sehe> jabagawee: That'll make it run in the background. Otherwise, just swap the lines ;)
<petitout> sehe GNU M4 1.4 is required (that's my errr)
<sehe> petitout: still?
<soulrider__> hello
<jabagawee> beautiful.
<sehe> jabagawee: smiles*
<petitout> sehe yup
<jabagawee> now, if only i could get kdesktop_lock working
<ardchoille> jabagawee: Would you like to add that alias to ~/.bash_aliases?
<soulrider> if aby of you guys has 5 minutes to spare, i need som testers for my program http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531709 i would appretiate any suggestions or improvements, no matter how small
<jabagawee> sure
<sehe> petitout: now can you try to 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get build-essentials'
<petitout> sehe already done
<MilhousePunkRock> good night everyone!
<sehe> petitout: for that matter 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials'
<petitout> sehe still doesn't work
<ardchoille> jabagawee:  echo "alias black=~/black.sh" >> ~/.bash_aliases
<sehe> petitout: so? did it work?!
<petitout> sehe no
<sehe> petitout: what did not work
<sehe> petitout: the apt-get? or the make?
<petitout> sehe still got the gnu M4 1.4 is required
<petitout> make
<jabagawee> my konsole prompt turned into a greater than sign
<sehe> petitout: did you run .configure again after 'install build-essential'?
<petitout> yup
<Ben_Cs> sehe: now i want to unmount the iso. i do: sudo umount ~/game, and get umount: ~/game: device is busy, although i don't use it
<sehe> petitout: mmm. I don't know all these packages by heart. I'd have find out ... moment
<Arwen> try with -l (this will break anything that might be using it)
<Arwen> Ben_Cs, ^^
<Ben_Cs> sehe: solved. thanks
<sehe> Ben_Cs: it could be current directory, something in konq
<Ben_Cs> you're right
<sehe> Ben_Cs: you might use lsof | grep game next time to find out
<Ben_Cs> ok :)
<Ben_Cs> i wish there was a good first-person shooter for linux.
<Arwen> There's Quake and Doom
<jabagawee> tremulous!
<Arwen> and UT
<Arwen> I think Battlefield too
<sehe> petitout: it could be as simple as 'sudo apt-get install m4'
<sehe> petitout: turns out it uses not-so-very-common build tools?
<jabagawee> sehe: i havent gotten the bash_aliases thing to work
<petitout> sehe that's what i'm trying right now
<Ben_Cs> quake and doom through wine? tremulos is ok,n not too great though
<sehe> ardchoille: ? (--> jabagawee)
<Arwen> Ben_Cs, not WINE, native.
<sehe> petitout: ok !
<Arwen> Every version of Quake and Doom has a native Linux version.
<petitout> sehe doesn't work
<Arwen> same with UT.
<Ben_Cs> native? running to check in mininova.org
<sehe> petitout: again - what is your reason for not doing 'sudo apt-get install flex' all the time
<leon> hi... how do I unistall the older ati Drivers???
<Arwen> Ben_Cs, no warez kthx.
<Arwen> leon, eh? older as in..?
<leon> no idea
<leon> I just installed
<petitout> sehe well i thought since it's not a system package i have to install manually
<ardchoille> jabagawee: Once you add an alias to ~/.bash_aliases, you have to restart the konsole so it can pick up the new aliases
<jabagawee> i did
<ardchoille> sehe: Thanks for the hilight :)
<jabagawee> then i did
<sehe> petitout: define system package :) everything is package in ubuntu. There is no distinction between 'important' or 'citizen' packages
<jabagawee> "cat .bash_aliases"
<jabagawee> error: file .bash_aliases doesnt exist
<sehe> petitout: You only need to bother if you actually want to change the sources yourself
<ardchoille> jabagawee: cat ~/.bash_aliases
<sehe> petitout: practically everything dev is available as package: boost, flex, bison, Coco, antlr etc etc
<jabagawee> no such thing
<jabagawee> its not there
<sehe> jabagawee: touch .bash_aliases to create
<ardchoille> jabagawee:  echo "alias black=~/black.sh" > ~/.bash_aliases
<sehe> jabagawee: 'touch .bash_aliases' to create
<petitout> sehe i'm ust trying to install all of this and  i'm new to this so i read and i try things
<ardchoille> sehe: the redirection should have created the file
<sehe> jabagawee: rationale:
<sehe> '>' creates, '>>' appends
<Ben_Cs> ok, what's the best open source (free) linux game?
<ardchoille> sehe: Both will create the file if it doesn't exist.. at least that's what I see here.
<naor> hi
<petitout> sehe i tried the apt-get and i'm getting a new error
<naor> can any one help me out here?
<sehe> petitout: no problem. The 'package way' is by far the simplest. It will automaticcaly install dependencies
<ardchoille> !help naor
<sehe> petitout: tell me
<naor> !help
<sehe> ardchoille: uhoh then why is not being created?
<ardchoille> Bah, the bot's gone
<ardchoille> sehe: No idea
<jabagawee> anyone wanna diagnose my kdesktop_lock problem?
<naor> im having a problem when shuting down
<petitout> sehe E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (resource temporarily unavailable)
<naor> it doesnt shutdown
<tsarev> ps -ax | grep apt;
<yeniklasorr> Do you know any application or plugin that working with shoutcast and has playback feature (to be a dj) ?
<tsarev> dpkg or apt or adept or synaptic lock your databse
<ardchoille> sehe:  http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/39141
<tsarev> ps -ax | grep application_name; and kill her
<petitout> sehe how do i install a package that i downloaded off the net then?
<Arwen> yeniklasorr, in English please. I don't understand what you're trying to do. Do you want to broadcast over shoutcast? Or do you want to play shoutcast streams?
<jabagawee> petitout: right click it
<petitout> sehe yep
<jabagawee> there'll be an option
<jabagawee> petitout: or do a "man dkpg"
<petitout> sehe i know how to unpack it, It's the installing part i'm kindda lost with
<sehe> *** GRRRR bloody freezing keyboards in kde ***
<sehe> petitout: you must not unpack .debs
<yeniklasorr> Arwen : As I said, I want broadcast to a shoutcast server, but that must have a playback feature
<ardchoille> petitout: Which app is it?
<Arwen> You did *not* say that. Have you tried icecast?
<sehe> petitout: if you got that error (1) make sure you are root (2) no other package managemtn program running (locking!)
<sehe> !apt | petitout
<Arwen> ubotu is dead
<sehe> petitout: ok then just RTFM :D:D:D:D
<sehe> ardchoille: petitout is trying to compile/install stuff. New to apt, trying to compile flex
<petitout> sehe i have no idea what that means
<sehe> petitout: probably for the best :D
<ardchoille> petitout: It means Read The Fine Manual ;)
<sehe> petitout: google RTFM ...
<jabagawee> XD
<petitout> sehe k
<sehe> ardchoille: show me your google url
<ardchoille> sehe: huh?
<ardchoille> I don't have a google url
<sehe> petitout: i mean, take some time to get to know the debian package managemtn system. it is really flexible and pretty simple
<ardchoille> as well as powerful
<sehe> petitout: but don't expect to run away with it if you don't have the patience
<jabagawee> *sniff* ive been abandoned.
<sehe> ardchoille: that is an unfamiliar translation of RTFM :D
<yeniklasorr> Arwen : icecast not have a playback, and not working fine too
<sehe> jabagawee: *sniff* poor you
<petitout> sehe Believe me that's what i'm trying to do it's just a little overwhelming
<jabagawee> :D
<sehe> petitout: ok - heads up :D
<ardchoille> petitout: apt-cache search flex | more
<Arwen> yeniklasorr, try speaking in proper English. And if icecast doesn't work for you, you have no more options.
<ardchoille> petitout: Is that the same one in the repos?
<ardchoille> petitout: apt-cache search --names-only flex
<yeniklasorr> Arwen : What is your problem with my English? And I have lots of options too ;)
<sehe> petitout: it lists the version if you use synaptic (that's what i use). I suspect all tools can list the current version of a package in  the repo
<jabagawee> im just guessing...but, does the fact that im running vlc and gaim hindering the kdesktop_lock?
<sehe> petitout: Further more flex is pretty stable so not many releases - proabbly same version
<Arwen> What's wrong with your English? It makes no grammatical sense.
<sehe> jabagawee: nah
<jabagawee> hmm
<Arwen> jabagawee, if VLC is playing something, it will disable screensavers. Other than that, not really.
<jabagawee> ugh
<jabagawee> why wont it work!
<yeniklasorr> Arwen : Is here a language room ?
<jabagawee> im so angry
<jabagawee> :D
<jabagawee> in a happy way
<sehe> Arwen: ? me ? I'm trying to be fast and efficient. Do you reckon I'm typing too messy now?
<Arwen> sehe, no, not you. yeniklasorr.
<jthomas> Arwen: really, s/he speaks English probably better than you speak his/hers
<sehe> yeniklasorr: yes there are. what language?
<ardchoille> sehe: Not a chance.. I'm the king of typo's, lol
<sehe> ardchoille: hehe
<Arwen> yeniklasorr, if we can't understand you, it's hard to help. If English is not your native language, there might be a channel for your native language.
<sehe> yeniklasorr: the one hundred dollar question is: WHICH language?
<petitout> sehe thx mate i'll try to figure out the problem and come back when i've got more details
<sehe> #kubuntu-es, #kubuntu-de #kubuntu-fr etc
<sehe> petitout: good luck fellow!
<pollyo> Are we to use the Kings English here?
* Mr_Sonoma is away: Gone away for now.
<pollyo> Or is this American English?
<sehe> Cockney, if you please
<petitout> sehe thx gonna need it
<pollyo> Or Canadian English?
<yeniklasorr> sehe :not funny, Arwen : I said from top I'm looking for a application to be a DJ (is it making sense to you, I want streaming or listening to a shoutcast server)
<sehe> pollyo: Canadien french, sil-te-plait
<ardchoille> sehe: Cockney? Were you born within earshot of the bells?
<pollyo> sehe: <grin>
<sehe> ardchoille: no by far
<Arwen> yeniklasorr, I'm not aware of a program like that. My suggestion would be to chain a playback/filtering program to icecast.
<yeniklasorr> Arwen : ok ;)
<Arwen> and yes, your English is not very good (just a hint).
<yeniklasorr> not very but good :P
<yeniklasorr> I want to be a dj with ubuntu :$ :P
<dustin> so, i'm trying to burn a CD using Serpentine, but it gives me a message saying "please insert writable or blank disk" even though there is a blank disk in the drive. any clues?
<sehe> dustin: media not suitable for drive?
<acemo> how can i install SDL, SDL_ttf and SDL_mixer libraries?
<sehe> dustin: drive not detected as writer?
<sparrw> after i 'apt-get source' a package and apply a patch, how do i build it as a package?
<nickpresta_> Is there a reason why `kdesu` no longer prompts for me for a password and does not open the application?
<dustin> Hmmm.... how can i get the drive detected?
<sparrw> nickpresta_: you might not have permission to sudo that application?
<dustin> as a writer, anyways
<sehe> acemo: apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all
<nickpresta_> sparrw, no, it worked 30 seconds ago. Then my power went out and I had to restart and now kdesu doesn't work
<sparrw> are you sure the application works?
<sparrw> try running it as root directly
<sparrw> or sudo'ing it from a console
<sehe> dustin: you'd think it would be... i use k3b for all my burning needs, so I can't help with Serpentine
<nickpresta_> sparrw, it works with sudo. no applicatino works with kdesu
<sparrw> very interesting
<dustin> i can't get k3b to burn mp3's
<sparrw> and beyond me, sorry
<dustin> how can i get k3b to burn mp3's?
<sehe> nickpresta_:  i've had a intermittent failure of kdesu once or twice. A re-logon always helped
<zabivator> What? lol
<Arwen> dustin, install libk3b2-mp3
<sehe> NickPresta: long time ago thoug
<jhutchins_wk> nickpresta_: Telling us it doesn't work leaves us guessing what is actually happening.  Tell us what _does_ happen
<jhutchins_wk> nickpresta_: Try kdesu from a console if necessary.
<zabivator> mp3 - it's files, k3b it's not depend from mp3
<acemo> this game says requires SDL, SDL_ttf and SDL_mixer libraries installed, when i try to run it, im getting this error: pygame.error: Couldn't find matching GLX visual, what can i do to try to fix it?
<sehe> dustin: i'd say, just start it. the gui is very simple
<jhutchins_wk> dustin: Do the mp3's play?
<sehe> dustin: ok my bad, i guess you tried already
<dustin> the mp3's do play.
<Daisuke_Laptop> this stinks
<Daisuke_Laptop> no direct rendering :\
<sehe> jhutchins: should that even matter?!
<jhutchins_wk> dustin: Are you setting it up as a data CD or a music CD?
<dustin> music CD
<sehe> Daisuke_Laptop: and hi to you too
<Daisuke_Laptop> sehe: you get used to me entering like that
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm here a lot
<sehe> Daisuke_Laptop: i'm sure i will :D
<jhutchins_wk> dustin: I thought that k3b was able to convert them on the fly, but music CD files have to be in .wav format.
<dustin> a problem i have with k3b is it won't open, which is why i am using a different burner
<Daisuke_Laptop> mostly to hang out, sometimes to provide help, sometimes (like now) to get help
<jhutchins_wk> dustin: You might have to convert them manually.
<Daisuke_Laptop> lib2k3b-mp3 i believe
<Arwen> dustin, are you intentionally ignoring me? k3b mp3 support is in the package libk3b2-mp3
<sehe> jhutchins: gasp indeed - i'd have thought so to.
<Daisuke_Laptop> jhutchins_wk: ^^
<Daisuke_Laptop> i was close
<Arwen> jhutchins_wk, read ^^
<dustin> the proccess table show k3b as being open, and when i try to kill the process it won't go away
<sehe> dustin: after doing...?
<Daisuke_Laptop> anyway, xserver-xorg-video-intel doesn't provide direct rendering?
<jhutchins_wk> !info lib2k3b-mp3
<ubotu> Package lib2k3b-mp3 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dustin> after opening k3b
<sehe> dustin: i mean : is that a problem?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Laptop, it does. On Intel chips.
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info libk3b2-mp3
<dustin> that k3b won't open? i assume so.
<jhutchins_wk> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<sehe> !kill | dustin
<ubotu> dustin: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Daisuke_Laptop> Arwen: well i have an intel chip
<Daisuke_Laptop> and it isn't.
<dustin> serpentine works fine but it seems my CD-R drive isn't working.
<Daisuke_Laptop> trying to figure that out
<Arwen> Daisuke_Laptop, paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<los> \busy
<los> gn
<NickPresta> okay, back in my name...
<jabagawee> /disco
<jabagawee> /disc
<jabagawee> dang...
<dustin> so any clue on how to get my CD-R drive working?
<Daisuke_Laptop> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39142
<jhutchins_wk> You'd have to tell us what's happening with it.  "not working" does not give us any information.  If you posted it before, I missed it.
<dustin> well, i know that the system is recognizing it. i think it even recognizes it as a writable device. when i try to burn a CD, however, it says there is not a blank CD in the drive, even though there is.
<frojnd> omg!! I accidentally run usbmgr and this program removed several programs including try to trash my kernel :S How can I restore all these programs. And where can I see the list of what this program has done, since I can't scroll up in konzole. PLEASE URGENT
<sehe> dustin: can you check that the drive is detected as a WRITER in 'sudo lshw' output?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nothing's that urgent.  nothing happens that can't be fixed.  unless your computer is literally ON FIRE, you're probably okay
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i shall return momentarily
<dustin> yes it is detected as a writer
<Arwen> Daisuke_Laptop, looks like dri isn't loading right. Not sure what you can do about it though.
<sehe> frojnd: it should only unload things, not delete, please acknowledge?
<sehe> dustin: good then it is probably down to media - do you have different brands?
<frojnd> sehe? oh ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> Arwen: pray to the gods?
<dustin> should i try burning a different file format?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's a big ten-four good buddy
<frojnd> sehe: but if I sudo apt-get -f install will this repair things ?
<sehe> frojnd: you could reload modules using 'modprobe' or 'insmod' (as root)
<sehe> frojnd: I'm going to be very cautious, but i don't think you should need to install anything. Reboot?
<sehe> frojnd: WAIT
<sehe> frojnd: before you do, please confirm what you did with usbmgr
<ikichi> hi
<dustin> I just tried burning a WAV file and it gives me the same "please insert a blank disk" message
<frojnd> sehe: when It asks me at the beginning I choses yes
<sehe> FROJND: frojnd: I see. You didn't *RUN* it, but you tried to *install* it
<frojnd> sehe: yes...
<sehe> frojnd: BIG Problem. Don't reboot
<frojnd> sehe: I won't
<frojnd> sehe: I'm not that big
<sehe> frojnd: good..
<sehe> jhutchins: any experience fixing systems which accidentally removed many pakcages?
<frojnd> sehe: I'm currently running ap-get -f install  And it loads my kernes..
<SeanTater> dustin: have you tried a few different CD's (sometimes one or two can be bad)
<kwame_> tomcat help needed
<frojnd> kernel
<magicalmoose> hey, guys? uh. i just restarted my computer and my resolution is permantently set at 640X480 60Hz, and when I go into display monitor settings, that resolution is the only one available. Before the reboot, I was running at an easy 1280x1024 60Hz. Can anyone help me?
<dustin> i have tried about 5 CD's
<SeanTater> dustin: the filesystem might matter in reading, but probably not in writing.
<sehe> magicalmoose: was that on the live CD (before boot?) or same system?
<magicalmoose> same system
<sehe> dustin: i hate it when that happens
<dustin> SeanTater: is it possible my CD-R drive is just messed up and old?
<magicalmoose> sehe: it was the same system.
<SeanTater> dustin: how old is it?
<sehe> kwame_: installing? or running/ programming
<dustin> i suppose about as old as Windows XP, as I purchased this computer about when the OS came out
<dustin> maybe older. i am unsure
<sehe> magicalmoose: any chance you cahnged X settings? Look in /etc/X11 to see whether there is a recent backup of Xorg.conf that you can try instead
<SeanTater> dustin: My DVD drive seems to be dying and it's only about 3 years old, but I also have a CD drive about 10 years that works like a charm so it could be
<jhutchins_wk> sehe: If it was "many packages", I would probably go for a full reinstall.  Were they part of a metapackage like kubuntu-desktop?
<magicalmoose> sehe: will do, give me a minute for feedback
<jhutchins_wk> sehe: You could try reinstalling that, and it should pull a bunch of dependencies if they're missing.
<sehe> jhutchins_wk: not my system, i was responding to frojn who had an apt accident
<frojnd> sehe: its frojnd
<sehe> jhutchins_wk: i have no experience fixing that kind of 'mess'
<sehe> frojnd: thx
<frojnd> :S
<SeanTater> dustin: can you mount a CD?
<dustin> SeanTater: how do i do that?
<SeanTater> dustin: as in -- read from it?
<dustin> Let me try real quick
<magicalmoose> sehe: okay, I found the cfg file you told me about, how do i try it?
<jhutchins_wk> frojnd: Did the usbmanager install a different kernel?
<frojnd> jhutchins_wk: not yet
<sehe> jhutchins_wk: usbmgr caused the trouble. I can see it pulls out all of ubuntu on my system :D
<frojnd> jhutchins_wk: it was in a phase of removing
<jhutchins_wk> frojnd: ...and you killed it?
<sehe> magicalmoose: just *save* xorg.conf somewhere first
<frojnd> jhutchins_wk: yes..
<magicalmoose> sehe: okay, then what?
<frojnd> jhutchins_wk: but it was allready removing my kernel
<sehe> magicalmoose: then copy the most promising backup (probably the most recent) to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frojnd> jhutchins_wk: amarok allready and stuff like that
<frojnd> mud etc
<dustin> SeanTater: apparently I can't read from the drive, thus causing me confusion!
<sehe> magicalmoose: then 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<magicalmoose> sehe: okay, one sec
<SeanTater> dustin: open a terminal, type in eject -v ; then press enter. tell me any important lines
<dustin> this drive is the second of 2 drives, if that makes a difference in your instructions
<SeanTater> dustin: it certainly does: replace the command with the following:  eject 0v /dev/hdd
<frojnd> <jhutchins_wk> frojnd: ...and you killed it? if ctrl +c kills a procces than yes
<sehe> dustin: something liek eject -d 1 -v
<SeanTater> dustin: oops
<jhutchins_wk> frojnd: I really don't know why usbmanager would do that; I don't know why apt would _remove_ files.
<SeanTater> dustin: it certainly does: replace the command with the following:  eject -v /dev/hdd
<sehe> dustin: forget my remakr
<dustin> SeanTater: I get this message: eject: too many arguments
<jhutchins_wk> frojnd: From what you say, I would back up anything you want to keep (not software) and just do a new install.
<sehe> frojnd: conflicting dependencies
<frojnd> jhutchins_wk: apt-get is fixing packagess (now kernel as we speak) since usbmanager I don't know delete it ?
<SeanTater> dustin: okay - then just try eject /dev/hdd
<frojnd> sehe: how can I install those dependencies?
<dustin> SeanTater: The drive ejected
<SeanTater> dustin: good..
<frojnd> ffs, i'm doomed
<jhutchins_wk> frojnd: Can't tell you on that.  Doesn' tmake any sense.
<kwame_> deploying a web app with mysql
<SeanTater> dustin: doing eject -t /dev/hdd should put it back
<sehe> frojnd: i'm afraid you can't (unless you manually saved a package list with dselect before. I bet you haven't like most of us)
<frojnd> sehe: well.. is there any log of what's going on in terminal?
<dustin> SeanTater: That indeed put the drive back in
<frojnd> sehe: than I could see what it allready removed..
<jhutchins_wk> frojnd: Did this happen when you installed usbmanager, or when you ran it?
<sehe> kwame_: probably offtopic... try a channel on java, tomcat, apache forums
<sehe> jhutchins_wk: installing :D:D:D
<kwame_> ok
<frojnd> jhutchins_wk: when I typed sudo apt-get install usbmanager a blue screen appeared and ask me smth
<sehe> kwame_: good luck
<SeanTater> dustin: Does the following command tell you anything about your cd drive?: lshw | grep -C3 cdrom
<frojnd> jhutchins_wk: I chose Yes couse this should preven all my software... but it was still doing smth with it..
<frojnd> jhutchins_wk: u can try for yourself ;)
<jhutchins_wk> !info usbmanager
<ubotu> Package usbmanager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sehe> frojnd: installing 'usbmgr' on my system would clobber all of my isntall as well
<dustin> SeanTater: yes
<_aaa> so, is it impossible to get music to my MP3 without a credit card or debit card?
<dustin> SeanTater: would you like for me to paste the information?
<SeanTater> dustin: no --
<sehe> jhutchins_wk: frojnd: i think usbmgr conflicts with udev, which is default to the ubuntu core install
<jhutchins_wk> Wow, that's quite a list.
<sehe> !offtopic | _aaa
<ubotu> _aaa: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* esteve is away: Gone away for now.
<frojnd> sehe: udev is on a list for fixing with apt (as we speak)
<_aaa> okay
<sehe> jhutchins_wk: not a pretty sight.
<SeanTater> dustin: maybe you could reload the kernel module (I don't know much else you could do): sudo rmmod cdrom ; sudo modprobe cdrom
<elite101> hello
<jhutchins_wk> I think I'd either remove usbmgr, or just leave it alone.  Let me see what info I can find on this.
<jhutchins_wk> !info usbmgr
<frojnd> The following NEW packages will beinstalled:initramfs-tools linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic udev volumeid
<ubotu> usbmgr: user-mode daemon which loads/unloads USB kernel modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6 (feisty), package size 50 kB, installed size 240 kB
<sehe> frojnd: not bad. that looks promising. I'd say, apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktop should restore the essentials
<frojnd> sehe: * install ubuntu-minimal (even if I have kubuntu)
<sehe> frojnd: I think, since you want to 'undo' the damage, it is ok to reinstall udev
<sehe> frojnd: yes ubuntu-minimal is core of kubuntu as well
<frojnd> sehe: so when I install udev.. everything will be as it was
<SeanTater> dustin: It's probably going to be worth your time just to buy a new one, if you know hoe to reinstall it
<sehe> frojnd: not sure bout ubuntu-desktop though
<SeanTater>  /hoe/how
<sehe> frojnd: i didn't say that:D
<frojnd> sehe: u should :)
<dustin> SeanTater: you're probably right.
<sehe> frojnd: i said 'ubuntu-minimal' should restore enough of a running system to allow rebooting.
<jhutchins_wk> sehe: I think I would avoid ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop if you want kubuntu.
<dustin> SeanTater: the command says the module cdrom is in use by the ide_cd, i think its the non-writiable CD rom, i can't find anything that is using it though, but it won't eject, even from the konsole
<frojnd> I wanna kubuntu..
<dustin> SeanTater: i'm going to restart and try the command
<jhutchins_wk> frojnd: so what's the question?
<sehe> frojnd: unless you find that log and scan it, you'll never know exactly what went haywire, and to make matters worse, some packages are only 'meta-packages' so merely fixing all the 'concrete' packages, doesn't repair the meta-package selection
<SeanTater> dustin: that makes sense
<SeanTater> dustin: I think I gave you the wrong command
<sehe> frojnd: I'd say - for fun: try to fix the system. For real: backup + reinstall.
<frojnd> sehe: that sux
<dustin> SeanTater: what would be the right command?
<frojnd> sehe: if that's so I will never reboot my system ever again..
<SeanTater> dustin: Try this: sudo rmmod ide_cd; sudo rmmod cdrom; sudo modprobe cdrom; sudo modprobe ide_cd
<sehe> frojnd: put a brake on your index finger :D
<frojnd> now.. who want to   competit in uptime :D
<SeanTater> dustin: better
<SeanTater> :-S
<sehe> frojnd: or keep daily backups... that's my insurance against 'clickety click' accident
<sehe> magicalmoose: so sorry I should have warned you :_
<sehe> magicalmoose: so sorry I should have warned you :_
<magicalmoose> warned me about what?
<sehe> magicalmoose: /etc/init.d/kdm restart would kill your running X
<sehe> magicalmoose: welcome back
<frojnd> sehe... well backups aren't problem.. I have for / just 7gbs everything else is on media..
<dustin> SeanTater: I'm going to restart real quick and try.
<SeanTater> dustin: okay
<sehe> frojnd: look into rsync or rdiff-bacup (with Keep!) for good pointers
<sehe> !keep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magicalmoose> ha, okay, well it just crashed for some reason, didn't wanna restart, so i rebooted and it's all still bad resolution,
<SeanTater> !info keep
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<magicalmoose> sebe: ha, okay, well it just crashed for some reason, didn't wanna restart, so i rebooted and it's all still bad resolution,
<sehe> SeanTater: well what d'ya LOL
<magicalmoose> ha
<sehe> magicalmoose: sorry to hear that
<magicalmoose> yeah. try to explain it again?
<sehe> magicalmoose: instead of figuring out the cause of change, i'd now say:
<sehe> !resolution | magicalmoose
<ubotu> magicalmoose: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<magicalmoose> ubotu: thanks ill try that
<sehe> sehe : wink **
<magicalmoose> im sorry, sehe, i dont understand, im kinda new to linux and all, i dont understand what !resolution is
<sehe> frojnd: better to start out with a clean system if you're gonna do  backups daily
<jhutchins_wk> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sehe> magicalmoose: np!
<sehe> jhutchins ty
<soulrider> hello
<Karti> sehe: Hi all, can I ask you to take a look at a code error if you have some time?
<sehe> Karti: you could certainly try
<Karti> its the backup file that you helped on the other day ;)
<sehe> Karti: oh no
<kilrae> [17:07]  <genius551v> kilrae > ok man, tnks
<kilrae> [17:13]  <genius551v> how i get the comboBox?
<kilrae> [17:14]  <genius551v> editor comboBox?
<kilrae> [17:14]  <genius551v> var editor = grid.getColumnModel().getCellEditor(colIndex, rowIndex);
<kilrae> [17:14]  <genius551v> ???
<kilrae> [17:14]  <genius551v> i need get a comboBox
<kilrae> whoops
<dustin> SeanTater: the command gives me errors saying the module IDE_CD is in use, and the module cdrom is in use by the ide_cd. Also, neither of my cd drives will eject now. I am very confused.
<kilrae> that was meant for offtopic
<sehe> ...
<sehe> ..
<sehe> .
<sehe> Karti: ?
<sehe> !ask | Karti
<ubotu> Karti: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Karti> sehe: Sorry just pasting it to here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34824/
<sehe> ic
<Karti> am I that slow :(
<sehe> Karti: where does $day come from?
<jhutchins_wk> sehe: Is that perhaps a bash script without a magic number?
<Karti> It is the weekly backup day that it checks for
<sehe> jhutchins_wk: excerpt
<Karti> jhutchins_wk: are you jhutchins at work?
<jhutchins_wk> If it's a bash script, and it doesn't start with #!/bin/bash, that could be the problem.
<jhutchins_wk> Karti: Indeed.
<Karti> jhutchins: ahh....that is only the bit of script that fails
<sehe> jhutchins: it is a fragment (exceprt)
<jhutchins_wk> Actually on my kubuntu box!
<sehe> jhutchins:D
<Karti> jhutchins: I see said the blind man
<sehe> jhutchins_wk: My work *is* on a kubuntu box (multiple as a matter of fact :D)
<jhutchins_wk> Waiting for new installs of Norton to finish their scans on the XP boxen.
<sehe> FUN
<Karti> I moved to AVG the paid internet suite myself
<jhutchins_wk> This place is five XP's, an old NT Phone server, and Gentoo 2.4 on the firewall and fileserver.
<Karti> saved myself thousands lol
<jhutchins_wk> Norton was rated pretty good at this summer's blackhat.
<Karti> I got 5 licences for 2 years for about ?100
<jhutchins_wk> The fileserver uses clam.
<Karti> which covered all my PCs and laptops
<sehe> jhutchins_wk: I never used virus-scanners... Back in 1986 i did because it was mucho fun and scary :D
<sehe> jhutchins_wk: only once though
<jhutchins_wk> These XP's got hit pretty bad when I first started here.  They still aren't quite right, but I can't do clean installs because we can't account for all the software.
<Karti> :) Sorry is this Friends Re-United or Script Helpers are Us? ;)
<sehe> KArti: my brain is shutting down, and i'm mixing far too many languages (I program for a living). It might be you need ';' before 'then'. That looks ood tho...
<sehe> Karti: Could also be $day is not valid. YOu might do an 'echo $day' just to check
<sehe> Karti: point taken (i was thinking the same myself :D))
<Karti> sehe: I am sure it worked before but I don't rememneber changing it
<sehe> Karti: then look at versioning :D haha
<Karti> sehe: I was only jesting...sometimes this channel can get serious
<sehe> !info subversion | KArti
<ubotu> karti: subversion: Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 234 kB, installed size 3392 kB
<Berzerker> whenever I try to sudo something, I get an error "timestamp too far in future"
<sehe> Karti: it is worth it. Very simple.
<sehe> Berzerker: what;s the system time?
<Berzerker> 17:52
<Berzerker> 2007-8-23
<sehe> Berzerker: what;s the system time? And date i meant
<Berzerker> uhm
<sehe> Berzerker: looks healthy
<ardchoille> Berzerker: Type: date
<Berzerker> Thu Aug 23 17:53:04 EDT 2007
<sehe> ardchoille: i trusted the response...
<sehe> Berzerker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3159544
<sehe> Berzerker: 'sudo -K will kill the stored timestamp, allowing you to use sudo again'
<Arwen> lowercase K
<Arwen> lowercase k*
<Berzerker> it won't let me sudo
<Berzerker> lol
<Berzerker> it won't let me sudo anything
<sehe> Arwen: indeed ty Berzerker: sudo -k will kill the stored timestamp, allowing you to use sudo again
<Berzerker> sudo -k
<Berzerker> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 23 21:47:27 2007
<sehe> Berzerker: tried 'sudo -k' ?????
<Karti> sehe: jhutchins: you won't believe what the error was
<sehe> Karti: do tell
<sehe> Berzerker: ughhh ouch :D
<Karti> I placed "Then" on a new line!
<Karti> and it worked1
<Karti> worked ! even
<Berzerker> won't work
<sehe> Karti: by definition this means that adding the ';' before 'then' would have worked exactly the same
<sehe> thank you very much
<Karti> Just trying that now
<sehe> Karti: it is equivalent. 'newline' === ';'
<sehe> (except in quoted constructs)
<Berzerker> still doesn't work
<Karti> yes in kate it changed to bold
<Karti> with the ;
<sehe> Berzerker: i'm out of options. Anyone?
<sehe> Karti: smart girl, this Kate
<Riddell> ** tribe 5 out
<Karti> lol however I think I will leave it on the second line, as it looks better to me (understand it then!)
<Berzerker> I got it
<Berzerker> I just kept doig it
<Berzerker> and it got it eventually
<sehe> Berzerker: phew
<Berzerker> now my wifi won't work
<sehe> . night night peeps - see ya next time on the muppet show
<Berzerker> doesn't show up in ifconfig
<sehe> Berzerker: ooo there 's a subject.
<sehe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<sehe> Berzerker: ^^ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<sehe> Berzerker: alternatively google 'ubuntu wifi'
<sehe> bye bye
<Karti> jhutchins: many thanks
<alex_> hello
<alex_> Needing help
<tomyzecat> hi
* runlevelten hugs the b'Jesus out of emerald.
<josiah> what directory does thunderbird install to?
<cyril_> Hello
<Ange|us> hello, i downloaded a kernel from kernel.org and compiled it myself and copied the bZimage to the boot directory and configured grub, but when i tried to boot after the kernel image got decompressed it gave me some error like VFS: unable to open root device unknow block something
<Ange|us> :/
<Daisuke_Laptop> install to?  probably /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<Ange|us> any help pls ?
<josiah> ty
<Daisuke_Laptop> Ange|us: custom kernels aren't recommended, but in the event you feel you need one, google is probably your best friend
#kubuntu 2007-08-24
<clefia> Why do I lose my Panels once in a while after restarting Xubuntu feisty?
<epsi> hi :)
<epsi> anyone awake ?
<underdog5004> yes
<underdog5004> it's midday here
<epsi> lol k
<underdog5004> (pacific coast, U.S.)
<epsi> its 1 o clock @night in germany ,d
<epsi> 1pm
<epsi> no am^
<epsi> k ive got 1 question: is there any possibility to make kubuntu run a command i define , to do on shutdown?
<epsi> everytime.?
<runlevelten> yeah.
<runlevelten> Do you want it to happen when KDE shuts down?
<epsi> hm this includes an X restart?
<epsi> eh but..it doesnt matter^
<LPn> can some one help me i try to install kubuntu with the alt install and it says MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC (black screen of death).
<elvirolo> hi all
<epsi> when KDE shuts down it should execute the command
<epsi> that would be great ,yes.
<elvirolo> how do i get the ipw3945 wifi chipset to work under kubuntu feisty?
<epsi> runlevelten: kde shutdown is perfect :)
<clefia> Why do I lose my Panels once in a while after restarting Xubuntu feisty? I can't start 'panel manager'
<runlevelten> Oh sorry
<runlevelten> put the scripts in your home folder/.kde/shutdown/
<runlevelten> You can drop app shortcuts in there just as well :)
<epsi> ah nice :D
<epsi> there is no folder shutdown
<epsi> shall i create it?
<Angelus> can someone please help me with the following errors ? http://rafb.net/p/A6NWtK16.html
<epsi> runlevelten:  shall i create the folder?
<runlevelten> yeah
<LPn> can some one help me i try to install kubuntu with the alt install and it says MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC (black screen of death).
<LPn> [00:46]  <elvirolo> hi all
<LPn> can some one help me i try to install kubuntu with the alt install and it says MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC (black screen of death).
<LPn> [00:46]  <elvirolo> hi all
<Angelus> can someone please help me with the following errors ? http://rafb.net/p/A6NWtK16.html
<LPn> i try to install kubuntu with the alt install and it says MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC (black screen of death). can some one help me plz?
<Schuenemann> hey, I'm getting a very long black screen between the boot menu and X initialization. What could be that?
<epsi> cool thx runlevelten ;D
<epsi> hope it works :P
<epsi> cya then
<runlevelten> np - have fun :)
<epsi> watching the bourne supremacy ;D
<epsi> as a refresh for the upcoming 3rd part
<Angelus> runlevelten: can you help me now ? lol
<drewcipher> epsi: lol I have it on too.  better than I remember it being.
<eljefe> i think MCE installed compiz or metacity for my window manager on Feisty, but I want it back to KWin; can anyone help me?
<malqos> i have problem with gtkpod,i conect my ipod, add music and save on  the end, disconect ipod and when i try to play so music a dont have anyting on ipod
<malqos> why?
<toast> hi
<eljefe> do you have no music, or it doesn't even show the ipod software?
<malqos> i dont have no file,  my ipod is empty
<runlevelten> Somebody rang?
<malqos> but when i connect it to computer
<malqos> gtkpod see the music
<toast> jemand deutschsprachiges da der eine idee zu einem problem bei mir htte?
<runlevelten> Angelus: You appear to be missing the ncurses development foo.
<Schuenemann> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Schuenemann> hey, I'm getting a very long black screen between the boot menu and X initialization. What could be that?
<runlevelten> Angelus: so install an appropriate libncurses dev package for your system :)
<eljefe> does the iPod start?
<malqos> eljefe are you there?
<eljefe> yes i am, malqos
<malqos> yes
<malqos> it starts
<eljefe> hmm
<malqos> i load it to gtkpod
<malqos> and i have music
<U238Willy> hello!..(call me Willy) let's see.. i was installing packages through adept this afternoon.. and they exploded.. well adept cancelled.. didn't finish installing packages that were in queue.. and now.. when adept runs, it says that another 'instance' of adept or apt-get is still running.. (after a warm boot, i assure you they're not) so.. any ideas how to remove the exploded packages.. and reset my adept? any help would be greatly appreciat
<U238Willy> ed! :)
<U238Willy> wow
<eljefe> when you put the music 'on the iPod', maybe its only going into a queue, and you have to still click [Transfer]  or something?
<eljefe> U238Willy: at a command prompt/Terminal, type: sudo apt-get install -f
<eljefe> that will force the packages to install or clear, depending on whats best for the system
<U238Willy> I shall try..
<U238Willy> and I thank you.. kind sir
<eljefe> of course
<malqos> i will try in banshee
<eljefe> i got a ton of Windows help today, so i feel inclined to give back tonight :)
<malqos> i have synchronizing so it may be good
<malqos> :)
<eljefe> malqos: ok.  i have only used amarok but it works for me.
<U238Willy> ok..
<U238Willy> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem..
<U238Willy> sound good?
<eljefe> yep
<U238Willy> I'm running kubuntu (obviously? right?) 7.04 fiesty fawn.. i was trying to install an IRC bot package.. and the KVIRC2 packages
<eljefe> hmm
<U238Willy> as i run a chan on chatspike.. and am constantly look for new bot packages or.. irc clients
<eljefe> so why did you interrupt it?
<U238Willy> i didn't
<U238Willy> it stopped midway
<malqos> i dont know what with dpkg but in banshee everything is great
<malqos> so thanks a lot
<eljefe> it stopped itself?
<U238Willy> so i asked to see the 'details'
<U238Willy> where a CLI was there
<U238Willy> asking for the root information
<eljefe> malqos: yep not a problem mate.  pass help along ;)
<U238Willy> (which made me nervous)
<eljefe> sure
<U238Willy> but.. i said.. ok.. and entered it
<U238Willy> at which point..
<U238Willy> it exited..
<eljefe> but if you're installing, its going to have to ask at some point... and maybe it creates a 'bot user' ?? no idea why...
<U238Willy> and.. as you can see..
<eljefe> hmm thats odd
<U238Willy> most everything else runs
<U238Willy> xchat..
<U238Willy> amarok
<U238Willy> with ipd
<eljefe> was it a kubuntu package, or from the web?
<U238Willy> *ipod
<U238Willy> it was using adept
<eljefe> strange.  maybe just a crash tho.
<U238Willy> though i have expanded the repositories to capture it 'all' but no outside repositories.. like FM or anything.
<eljefe> whats FM?
<Azzco> Why is SVG images allways a bit unaligned to the right?
<NickPresta> Azzco, what do you mean?
<U238Willy> sorry.. abbreviation for Freshmeat
<eljefe> ah sure
<eljefe> they have ubuntu packages?
<U238Willy> hmm.. dunno
<eljefe> do you know, are they quality?
<eljefe> oh
<eljefe> lol
<U238Willy> i've been so happy with what i've found so far..
<eljefe> yeah for sure, esp with Feisty
<Azzco> NickPresta: Everytime I try to preview a svg image a part on the right side is not showing up, same if I try to add one to a document or anything
<U238Willy> that i haven't started looking for outside repositories.
<eljefe> i've only added trevino's for the KDEnlive video editor
<U238Willy> a video editor?
<U238Willy> well
<U238Willy> lemme try the dpkg first..
<NickPresta> Azzco, in what applications?
<eljefe> oh, also one to install LinuxMCE but that was a pain so i gave up, but it ate my windowmanager!  i want kwm back!
<Azzco> konqueror and koffice
<NickPresta> Azzco, does it happen with all SVG images or just specific images?
<Azzco> All
<ari> hi. i just reinstalled kubuntu edgy (it was the only install cd i had) on my computer and i upgraded to feisty and i wanted to know how to get the codecs to play mp3s. i've tried to install them manually via a terminal but it doesn't work and when i run amarok it tells me i can't read mp3s and then it shuts down. is that normal ?
<NickPresta> Azzco, I don't know what to tell you. I'm viewing an SVG image in Konqueror right now. It appears fine. Which version of KDE are you running?
<NickPresta> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<U238Willy> hmm..
<Azzco> NickPresta: 3.5.6 o.O Thought it was higher
<U238Willy> it seem the 'blootbot'
<U238Willy> *seems
<U238Willy> is the main 'issue'
<U238Willy> dpkg forced the rest
<U238Willy> i suppose
<NickPresta> Azzco, the only thing I can suggest is upgrading to 3.5.7. I don't know if that will fix it for sure though.
<U238Willy> back at the terminal.. i think if i can get adept to work..
<eljefe> cool
<U238Willy> I'm going to uninstall the packages that were in queue
<eljefe> sure
<U238Willy> and just reinstall
<Azzco> NickPresta: Should I install the kde package or will that break kubuntu-desktop?
<NickPresta> Azzco, unless you have a reason not to do a "full upgrade", I think you should add the 3.5.7 repo and just upgrade all K apps. http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<Azzco> Ahh okay thanks :)
<intelikey> U238Willy in konsole;   sudo dpkg -a --configure && sudo aptget install <packagename>                   inturpreting <> of course.   and if it errors you'll see why.
<toast> i need a little bit help ... i have an Gforce Grafic Card ... i have installed the nvidia-glx package then reconfig the xseerver ... and restart the xserver ... but only black screen ... reconfig the xserver to the vesa driver ... downloading a new driver from the nvidia page, installed this new driver ... xserver reconfig ... all ready ... reboot ... now ... only black screen ... since that moment ... only vesa driver or black screen ... can
<toast> someone help me? sry for the bad english ... i'm from germany ;)
<intelikey> excuse me.  apt-get
<eljefe> !de |toast
<ubotu> toast: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> toast /join #kubuntu-de
<Arwen> toast, there is a German channel you know
<eljefe> toast: or english ;)
<U238Willy> oh um
<toast> @#kubuntu-de is no one who can help .... thats the reason i try it here ;)
<U238Willy> i just read what intelikey said
<Schuenemann> hey, I'm getting a very long black screen between the boot menu and X initialization. What could be that?
<U238Willy> well.. i ran dpkg as it and you all have said....
<U238Willy> and it forced it's way through..
<U238Willy> i'm currently in adept..
<U238Willy> without it saying that another instance is running.
<U238Willy> and i'm removing the packages.. (to the best of my knowledge..) that were in that particular update..
<U238Willy> i'll use apt-get for the blootbot..
<U238Willy> as it seems to need some handholding
<U238Willy> but.. the KVIRC client
<intelikey> ummm hmmm
<U238Willy> i'll just pickup through adept..
<U238Willy> thank you all..
<U238Willy> btw..
<U238Willy> on the nvidia-glx issue.. i distinctly remember that two different lines.. maybe even three needed to be changed int xorg.conf
<U238Willy> *in
<U238Willy> i had a laptop that was running..
<U238Willy> edgy eft
<U238Willy> and i remember that alittle kate with xorg.conf.. and some changes in the driver lines.. were required..
<posingaspopular> hey all, im trying to install pidgin in kubuntu feisty. right now i have a pidin -2.1.1.tar.bz2 file in my computer, but what do i do after that
<Arwen> posingaspopular, um...
<posingaspopular> tar -xv (file)
<Arwen> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<posingaspopular> got it thanks
<Arwen> if you don't know how to do this, I seriously recommend that you don't try
<Arwen> if nothing else, it'll make upgrading to gutsy more difficult
<intelikey> Arwen he's gone.
<Arwen> gah..
<NickPresta> heh
<U238Willy> soo.. it's fiesty fawn.. there's a gutsy now?
<Arwen> why doesn't anyone ever listen
<NickPresta> and Pidgin 2.1.1 is in the repos now anyways
<Arwen> U238Willy, it's in pre-release
<Arwen> Alpha 5
<intelikey> U238Willy not yet...
<U238Willy> ah
<U238Willy> and kde 4? is in pre-release still yes?
<Arwen> KDE4 is beta
<eljefe> not really sure what it holds, however... what are some big changes in gutsy?
<Arwen> eljefe, no version of Ubuntu really has any big changes. It's mostly just newer packages.
<eljefe> i'm just looking for kde 3.5.7 and kdenlive native packages!
<U238Willy> i've been a KDE fan.. since.. Suse 9.3
<eljefe> Arwen: i thought dapper to feisty had some pretty big changes
<Arwen> eljefe, 3.5.7 has been backported - kubuntu.org
<U238Willy> then moved to ubuntu
<intelikey> eljefe new bugs,  new user configuration issues,  and some different eyecandy
<eljefe> i know, but it *always* messes with my computer.  i pass.
<Azzco> Well and the artwork
<reldruh> can anybody point me in the direction of an easy-to-use video editing program? All I want to do is put together a bunch of pictures (stop-motion style). I tried using Cinelerra but it was too confusing.
<eljefe> intelikey: lol, gives me something to bug report about!
<U238Willy> eljefe
<U238Willy> would you mention where you got your video editor?
<eljefe> U238Willy: yeah?  i love the KDE! ;)  I started with SuSE 8.2 but once I wend debian, i never went back
<U238Willy> eljefe, same here..
<eljefe> yeah one minute... problem is, right now i cannot export any of the video clips I have! :(
<eljefe> one moment
<BluesKaj> eljefe, actually i had a prob with previous KDE upgrades , but this was the least troublesome so far
<eljefe> BluesKaj: yeah?  hm... well i still think i am going to wait, it just makes gutsy have one more 'gotta have it's
<drewcipher> reldruh: have you tried avidemux?
<BluesKaj> hehe, gutsy ...not toostable yet
* intelikey 's policy is `don't never upgrade nothin' for no reason'
<reldruh> drewcipher: not yet, is that easy to use?
<[cellfrog] > Hi
<eljefe> U238Willy: here is the program's page http://www.kdenlive.org/ and here is the repository info http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/3v1n0/index.html
<eljefe> lol
<[cellfrog] > 
<U238Willy> btw.. that may help reldruh's question
<eljefe> intelikey: wheres the fun in that?
<drewcipher> reldruh:  I have found it super easy so far but I have mainly used it to pull snippets out of movies vs. doing what you're doing.
<intelikey> eljefe in decyphering the statement ?  :)
<eljefe> lol
<reldruh> I'm installing avidemux now. Thanks :-)
<eljefe> drewcipher: you like avidemux?  i never understood what i was supposed to do with it.
<eljefe> is it an editor?
<U238Willy> ok.. i'm gonna lurk now.. but thank you all again.. all seems to work as it should (*fingers crossed*.. nah.. i'll just come out of lurk mode)
<eljefe> lol cool
<drewcipher> eljefe:  I am really low-res on my movies so it has worked great.  no hard core use.
<eljefe> can anyone tell me how to disable whatever window manager i have now and make KDE use KDM again?
<eljefe> drewcipher: is there a timeline anywhere?
<intelikey> eljefe   cat ~/.wmrc
<eljefe> k one moment
<eljefe>  No such file or directory
<drewcipher> eljefe:  my timeline shows right in the UI.
<eljefe> drewcipher: its been a year or something, but i don't recall it being anything i 'got'
<intelikey> eljefe hmmm   cat ~/.xsession     ?
<[cellfrog] > Bye.
<eljefe> i tried a few times, maybe i should be looking anew
<eljefe> intelikey: only .xsession-errors :(
<intelikey> eljefe then it's something in kde   check in  kcontrol and see if there's a setting
<eljefe> intelikey: it happened when i added the LinuxMCE repos, and then installed that.  Which I don't use, but its there.
<intelikey> ;/
<eljefe> my window decorations look sweet! from before I installed MCE.  But they're not in use, and I don't see anyything in kcontrol
<intelikey> hehhe ooops i've locked my self out.    be back after i pick the lock...   ;S
<andresj> elijefe, the same thing happened to me when I tried to install LinuxMCE... it screwed many things up... so I just reinstalled Kubuntu. but I'm sure there's a setting you can change, what I know is that it is not in your /home/ folders (might be in /etc/)
<intelikey> that was interesting...
<intelikey> for Q in kwin kdm kubuntu ;do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow $Q ;done
<intelikey> or just    sudo apt-get -f --reinstall install kwin
<intelikey> both/either could work.
<andresj> that's a better way... hadn't think of that.
<Schuenemann> how can I check what framebuffer/text mode kubuntu is using?
<intelikey> can anyone tell me if this is k6 or k7   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39144
<Angelus> how can i creat initrd img for a custome kernel?
<intelikey> Angelus if i were using a custome kernel it wouldn't need an init*.img
<intelikey> Angelus none the less.   mkinitramfs -o <out_file.name> <version>
<Angelus> intelikey: cause when i booted to custom kernel it gave ne some VFS error the cant load the root partition cause of some unrecocnized something
<Angelus> :S
<intelikey> Angelus only means that either disk or fs support aren't compiled into that kernel.
<Angelus> where am i gonna find the disk or fs support?
<Angelus> any idea?
<intelikey> if the device is supported and the fs is supported and the kernel boot line is correct   no initramfs is needed
<intelikey> Angelus if you compiled the kernel,  then you are the one responsable for the compile options.....
<tazgodx_> where do i go to get help with writing a small script?
<intelikey> tazgodx_ right here.
<Angelus> intelikey: no,  i used make oldconfig
<Angelus> so it uses kubuntus config
<Angelus> and answered only the new questions
<intelikey> Angelus you are the one that issued that command so you are still the one to blame for it not having the correct driver....
<tazgodx_> ok, well my mom sent me a zip file with a ton of folders, all of which have 1 file in each, is there a script i can write to move all those files into the main dir?
<Angelus> so intelikey i shouldnt use kubuntu's config for a custom kernel and build the options from scratch?
<intelikey> tazgodx_ sure.  the command would look something like this;    find /base/path/ -type f -exec cp '{}' /new/dir \;     <<<< you want to inturpret  /base/path/   and /new/dir   the rest is verbatom
<intelikey> Angelus or use the command  i showed you to build an initramfs image file.
<intelikey> pick your take.
<Angelus> so if i build the initramfs it should load good?
<intelikey> in theory.    but not always in practice
<intelikey> i've had to rebuild several...
<Angelus> oh
<Angelus> i see
<tazgodx_> thanks, ill try that now
<Angelus> i'll give it a try
<Angelus> thanks intelikey :)
<Angelus> ah btw, in case i should start the kernel from scratch, can you tell me which is best to use if modules or built-in ?
<Schuenemann> how do I find out the framebuffer/text mode? I changed my graphic card and now I can't see any output between boot and X initialization
<intelikey> tazgodx_ note that only copies them   incase anything goes wrong...   one could use  the move command  "mv"  rather than the copy command "cp"  \
<tazgodx_> ok, ill do the move command, just cause i have it in my e-mail still
<intelikey> Angelus you want builtin for only the things you know you need to get booted.  all else as modules.
<Angelus> ok thanks :D
<intelikey> Angelus i.e. ide-disk ext2/3     is all i would need built in.
<intelikey> well  and cramfs and the normal things the kernel has to have....   but that's a given
<Angelus> only?
<Angelus> O_o
<intelikey> yes only
<tazgodx_> sweet, works great! thanks
<Angelus> i used to build everything build-in nearly
<intelikey> i doubt that
<Angelus> really
<intelikey> your kernel will not load if you do that.   it will be too big to fit in ram.
<Angelus> on gentoo
<Angelus> :/
<Angelus> i have 1GB ram O_o
<intelikey> operative word.   everything
<Angelus> no
<Angelus> i didnt say everything
<Angelus> i said 'nearly'
<Angelus> ;p
<Angelus> most of the things
<intelikey> <Angelus> i used to build everything build-in nearly
<Angelus> yeah
<Angelus> see
<Angelus> nearly
<Angelus> last word
<Angelus> lol
<Angelus> :p
<intelikey> so nearly everything means less than one percent actually ???
<intelikey> kewl
<intelikey> Schuenemann if there is a vga= in the kernel line that's it.
<Schuenemann> intelikey, where?
<intelikey>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Schuenemann> this? kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=43e57296-0c2c-4387-92ff-7db54b0354d6 ro quiet splash
<intelikey> that's where you would specify it.    yes.
<intelikey> and seeing that it's not there.   i'll go out on a limb and say it's in the initramfs.img-2.6.20-16-generic
<Schuenemann> what do I do? I never changed anything there, just changed graphic card
<intelikey> i think i wrote a script for editing those once
<intelikey> Schuenemann rebuild it.
<intelikey> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Schuenemann> I'm not sure you got the problem: I have a blank screen during boot
<intelikey> Angelus that link might help with your Q also  ^
<intelikey> Schuenemann i'm sure i got it.
<intelikey> can i be sure enough for both of us ???
<Schuenemann> heh
<Angelus> oh
<Angelus> thanks
<Schuenemann> just a minute, I need to reboot, brb
<Schuenemann> intelikey, changing it to nosplash solved
<intelikey> yeah.   i though you wanted the eyecandy...    i could have told you nosplash vga=normal
<Schuenemann> yeah, I suspected you didn't get it when you said artwork :-)
<intelikey> and everyone else would have said  'NO DON'T DO THAT, IT'S UGLY'
<Schuenemann> ugly is having a blank screen during boot
<intelikey> Schuenemann i got it.   just expected you wanted it fixed,  not dismissed
<Schuenemann> dismissed?
<intelikey> yeah.
<Schuenemann> what do you mean?
<intelikey> nothing.  never mind.
<intelikey> i'll be back in a few.
<Schuenemann> isn't it fixed now?
<Daisuke_Laptop> still can't figure out why i have no direct rendering
<aaron>  ok. so i have a linux firewall running iptables. I sometimes download torrents on port 49xxx. When I do, en open this port on my firewall, and when my torrent is done, I close it back up. using iptraf, i see connections every now and then to that port, even though it's closed.... is this because the torrent tracker announces to the other clients to connect to me on that port?
<ubuntu__> ?
<ubuntu__> alguem?
<NickPresta> ?
<kgx> has anyone use workrave on Windows XP? it really slows down my computer for around 10 seconds every hour or so...quite annoying. anyone knows a fix?
<NickPresta> kgx, you're asking if we know a fix for workrave as it slows down your computer in Win XP?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !windows | kgx
<ubotu> kgx: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<namol> I'd remove windows
<Schuenemann> !br | ubuntu__
<namol> sounds like the problem to me
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Daisuke_Laptop> kgx: in other words, we don't help with windows problems, sorry.
<ubuntu__> #ubuntu-br
<kgx> NickPresta: lol :p meh..i hate windows sometimes...
<namol> type /join #ubuntu-br
<Daisuke_Laptop> sometimes?  try all the time
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's why we don't use it (for the most part)
<namol> I use both actually, I'm pulling down the new MoH:Airborne game
<zgmf-x20a> hey can someone please help me here.  first, the desktop cd for kubuntu, 6.10, this is the live cd correct?
<Schuenemann> it is both
<Schuenemann> but there is version 7.04 there
<kgx> yeah, its just that i've started some windows development work and *have* to use windows
<Schuenemann> available to download, I mean
<ubuntu__> #ubuntu-pt
<Schuenemann> kgx, using (yuck) .NET?
<ubuntu__> ?
<zgmf-x20a> yes it is, but 6.10 is more stable.  ok, so, how do i get into the live cd when it is at the prompt ubuntu@ubuntu???
<namol> kgx: what are you developing?
<Schuenemann> zgmf-x20a, 7.04 is stable
<kgx> namol: c# software
<kgx> check out what i got from ##windows:
<kgx> has anyone use workrave on Windows XP? it really slows down my computer for around 10 seconds every hour or so...quite annoying. anyone knows a fix?
<kgx> oops, hand on
<Daisuke_Laptop> 6.10 is more stable? what are you smoking?
<kgx> [13:11]  <kgx> has anyone use workrave on Windows XP? it really slows down my computer for around 10 seconds every hour or so...quite annoying. anyone knows a fix?
<kgx> [13:11]  <ppj> No idea what Workrave is
<kgx> [13:11]  <-- fuzzybunny has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<kgx> [13:11]  <elite101> me either
<kgx> [13:11]  <SomeIdiot> sounds like something that might deliberately slow a computer down heh
<kgx> lol :D
<posingaspopular> zgmf-x20a: what site are you on? can i get a link
<zgmf-x20a> Schuenemann: lol ok, well i will try that cd later then, but im trying my first attempt at vist and kubuntu dual boot
<Daisuke_Laptop> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Schuenemann> !pastebin | kgx
<ubotu> kgx: please see above
<namol> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> zgmf-x20a: vista too?
* Daisuke_Laptop weeps for humanity
<zgmf-x20a> yes, vista and 6.10. dual boot
<namol> install vista first
<zgmf-x20a> i did
<namol> then kubuntu
<zgmf-x20a> and i did proper partions
<namol> you'll be fine
<namol> even a monkey can do it
<zgmf-x20a> no, the problem is, how do i get past ubuntu@ubuntu prompt?
<Daisuke_Laptop> apparently not, we shaved apes make the easiest things difficult.
<namol> startx?
<Daisuke_Laptop> uh...  did you install the server edition?\
<zgmf-x20a> and namol it is not like an xp dual boot
<ubuntu__> speaks in Portuguese?
<zgmf-x20a> fatal error.  no screens found
<namol> sounds like a X11 problem
<zgmf-x20a> yes it does
<namol> probably a config problem
<zgmf-x20a> crap i forget the code, let me try and ring that up again
<zgmf-x20a> i think i have to change it to vesa
<zgmf-x20a> CRAP thats why 7.04 didnt work then!
<zgmf-x20a> ARGH!
<zgmf-x20a> lol, ok brb
<ubuntu__>  speaks in Portuguese?
<ubuntu__> ??
<elite101> kgx, what?
<elite101> why did u paste from windows channel to linux o_0?
<aaron> anyone know the default user/pass for the ntop package?
<Schuenemann> ubuntu__, /join #ubuntu-br
<kgx> elite101: reponse to something i talked about before..no need to get excited ;)
<elite101> ohh?
<elite101> :) no worry then
<ubuntu__> ????#ubuntu-br???
<Schuenemann> escreve /join #ubuntu-br
<zgmf-x20a> SUCCESS!!!!!!
<zgmf-x20a> now to find out if i did the partians proper for damned vista
<zgmf-x20a> i cant believe i cant use xp anymore for my dual boot, so irritating!
<Schuenemann> dude, vista = viruses intruders spyware trojan adware
<Biovore> XP/Vista boot in the same fasion..
<Biovore> chainload +1
<[pyro] > hey guys, im currently logged into my dad's kubuntu box via SSH and im trying to launch Kopete for him remotely. Can anyone remember the switch's i need to use so it will bind to his DISPLAY being :0 ?
<Biovore> [pyro] : um..  you logged in as his user?
<[pyro] > yep
<Biovore> you can try export DISPLAY=:0.0  then run kopete
<Biovore> Not sure if that will work..
<[pyro] > cool ill give it a go
<Berzerker> question, maybe someone knows
<Biovore> But what your asking is possible.. or you can setup a remote desktop connection..
<Berzerker> how do I reorder groups in kopete
<Berzerker> ?
<[pyro] > Biovore: yep that worked, cheers :)
<Biovore> [pyro] : ok cool.. :-)
<[pyro] > i knew it could be done, just couldnt remember what it was i needed to do to get it working
<RobNyc> anyone here has kickoff ?
<RobNyc> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<flaccid> !find kickoff
<Berzerker> what does it do?
<ubotu> Package/file kickoff does not exist in feisty
<RobNyc> i found this on kde-look http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kickoff-qt+on++Kubuntu+7.04?content=55864
* flaccid goes to look
<Biovore> No.. but I use something simular called tastymenu
<Biovore> they have debs.. just download and install
<RobNyc> Biovore, can i see your screenie
<Berzerker> how does one go about installing kickoff?
<Biovore> I don't have a screenie of it.. I had to build it for my box..
<flaccid> can someone point me to the right deb for kickoff... seems a bit badly organised/packaged
<zgmf-x20a> namol: you still here?
<radioaktivstorm> why is it that when i use the arrow keys to go through a directory when opening a file some things are skipped?
<Biovore> kickoff looks like its been packaged in a .deb for you..
<Daisuke_Laptop> kickoff is well packaged on kde-look.org
<Daisuke_Laptop> works great
<Biovore> looks like you need to install the lib first then install the package..
<flaccid> Biovore: URL please
<_michael> hello I was wondering if there is a way to launch an app from virtual desktop 1 (command line) and have it appear on virtual desktop 2 any suggestions?
<Biovore> flaccid: for tastymenu?
<zgmf-x20a> guess not.  aight, anyone here do a vista and kubuntu dual boot recently?
<flaccid> kickoff or tastymenu im up to try either/or
<Biovore> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Tasty+Menu?content=41866
<RobNyc> how does tastymenu look
<Biovore> there 1.0 of tasty menu
<RobNyc> ah lets see
<RobNyc> i already have that
<zgmf-x20a> anyone here do a vista and kubuntu dual boot recently?
<RobNyc> im using Linux MINT KDE they use something similar
<flaccid> thanks
<zgmf-x20a> anyone?
<Biovore> zgmf-x20a: I have it working..
<zgmf-x20a> nice, ok, quick question Biovore
<[pyro] > Biovore: haha my dad's whinging because i launched kopete while he was watching a movie
<zgmf-x20a> im doing it this way:  http://www.commonmancomputing.com/y/Learn/DualBootVistaandLinux/tabid/62/Default.aspx
<[pyro] > "HTF did this just open itself? i closed it!!"
<zgmf-x20a> has anything changed since vista was beta?
<Biovore> http://www.biovore.net/Fileserver/tastymenu_screenshot.png
<Biovore> ^ tastymenu on my box here..
<Biovore> well it the same way to boot xp.. same thing basicly..
<Biovore> chainload +1
<zgmf-x20a> Biovore: and btw, wtf, why is it 10gb!?!?!?  argh i wish i could use xp again
<Biovore> on the partion..
<Biovore> 10gb?
<Biovore> gigabit?
<zgmf-x20a> yahhhhhhhhh!!!
<zgmf-x20a> i was like, wtf!?
<Biovore> what nic?
<zgmf-x20a> nic?
<Biovore> they do exists..
<Biovore> 10gb network interface cards
<zgmf-x20a> lol, no the install, was 10gb of hd space
<Biovore> for vista?
<zgmf-x20a> yah
<Biovore> must be premium..
<zgmf-x20a> o, yah, home premium
<Biovore> was only 4 here..
<zgmf-x20a> it came with the laptop
<Biovore> must be all the extra spyware..
<Biovore> :-P
<Biovore> it is windows afterall :-)
<zgmf-x20a> but i cant use xp, cause i ordered the new WD scorpio 250gb drive and windows xp install cds cannot recognize it
<Biovore> err.. there serial ata..
<Biovore> they work with XP
<zgmf-x20a> lol.... not a big fan of windows at all, but need it for games
<Biovore> you just have an old xp disk.. so you need to have that drivers floppy thing..
<Biovore> sata didn't get supported untill SP2
<zgmf-x20a> yah it is sata, wait whats this drivers floppy thing!?
<zgmf-x20a> it is an sp2 disk
<Biovore> well most mobo came with a floppy
<zgmf-x20a> erm.... its a laptop though, so no floppy drive
<Arwen> zgmf-x20a, get a USB drive.
<zgmf-x20a> its the asus f3sv-a1
<Biovore> XP installer can't read a USB disk for installing drivers from the installer
<Biovore> probably use a USB floppy
<Schuenemann> in other words, XP is junk
* Biovore still likes it over vista..
<zgmf-x20a> a floppy drive to usb??  yah i MUCH! prefer xp or vista, just look at these results!  vista is crap!! http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/01/29/xp-vs-vista/
<Schuenemann> yeah, me too... but that isn't a great thing, you know
<Biovore> yeah..  but MS is pulling the old marking gag..  there only releasing Directx 10 on vista..
<zgmf-x20a> Biovore: check outthat posting
<Biovore> I have seen it once..
<zgmf-x20a> Biovore: i know, hat is such bs too
<Biovore> but no fear.. because hackers have made it work on XP :-P
<Daisuke_Laptop> vista's a waste of money, but we already know that, this is #kubuntu :D
<zgmf-x20a> yah it wont be long before they make it backwards compatible
<Biovore> and probably not for far in the furture.. wine will do DirectX 10
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Laptop, actually I can have a free copy, but it's junk anyway
* Biovore druls over UT3 screenshot..
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<Biovore> native linux port for that one as well.. think bioshock looks nice.. you havn't seen crud yet..
<Daisuke_Laptop> Schuenemann: even for free it's roo expensive
<Daisuke_Laptop> too*
<Schuenemann> hehe
<Daisuke_Laptop> upkeep cost
<Daisuke_Laptop> antivirus
<Arwen> zgmf-x20a, on those benchmarks, properly multi-threaded apps ran faster on Vista.
<zgmf-x20a> so anyways, hey biovare, let me get this straight, you installed vista on your whole drive, without partioning, then installed kubuntu afterwards and manual edit the partians, and it worked!?
<Arwen> think again.
<Schuenemann> yeah, I would waste a dvd media too
<Biovore> zgmf-x20a: I have done it that way..
<Daisuke_Laptop> Arwen: since when are apps properly multi-threaded?
<zgmf-x20a> lol, yah but look at thos encoding results, they take much longer, those are big %'s
<Biovore> zgmf-x20a: http://www.biovore.net/Fileserver/menu.lst  <-- my menu.lst file for grub on my box.. your may very...
<Biovore> dual boots vista and linux
<zgmf-x20a> Biovore: really!?  so crap im going thru all this damn crap on this link here for nothing!?!!?!?!?  ARGH! http://www.commonmancomputing.com/y/Learn/DualBootVistaandLinux/tabid/62/Default.aspx
<Biovore> yeah.. just need to update the menu.lst file.. thats it..
<zgmf-x20a> o...m...g....
<zgmf-x20a> X_X
<Biovore> zgmf-x20a: just add that bold stuff at the end of the link to your menu.lst file..
<Biovore> reboot
<Biovore> and select vista..
<Biovore> should work..
<zgmf-x20a> after installing it the same way as b4 with xp right?
<Biovore> yup
<zgmf-x20a> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<Biovore> the boot method is the same.. chainload +1
<Biovore> basicly grub just boot the windows bootloader..
<zgmf-x20a> woahhhhh.....  the way i did things here, i think i somehow managed to make it so i dont need to edit the menu list..... wtf???  one sec
<zgmf-x20a> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zgmf-x20a> i did!?!?!!??!?!?
<zgmf-x20a> THATS AWESOME!!!
<flaccid> no shouting please
<Berzerker> how would I rearrange groups in kopete
<Berzerker> ?
<zgmf-x20a> Biovore: guy, i found a different way to do it so you dont have to edit anything man
<zgmf-x20a> it jsut... does it
<zgmf-x20a> sick....
<Biovore> ok cool..  some program you run.. something has to update menu.lst..
<flaccid> update-grub ?
<zgmf-x20a> honestly, i just was using the xp vista install disk, and the live cd for 6.10 for kubuntu
<zgmf-x20a> and the laptop is NOT connected to the net or anything
<Biovore> yeah... if you have windows installed when you install linux.. it should add windows to the menu.lst automaticly..
<zgmf-x20a> ooooooooooh ok ok, thats what happened then.  i partianed with vista and left a seperate partian for what i would use for kubuntu.  then live cd installed to that partian.
<zgmf-x20a> unfortunatley i have to do everything all over again bc i didnt realize vista took up 10gb,,,,,,
<zgmf-x20a> how irritating....
<Biovore> well if you install windows again.. you can reinstall grub from windows.. or just use the cd and do a rescue..
<Biovore> won't have to reinstall linux..
<zgmf-x20a> true i can do that
<zgmf-x20a> hey Biovore i have a question what is this 5.80 gb used for when installling vista?
<Biovore> no clue.. as Microsoft..  probably graphics and bloat..
<zgmf-x20a> actually im going to experiement and delete it, change it to fat32 and see if it can be utilized to swap data between both sides
<zgmf-x20a> here goes
<Biovore> 5.8 GB with vista gets you a OS with basicly nothing else..   5GB on kubuntu get you an OS and tons of apps..
<Biovore> that works good.. :-)
<Berzerker> how would I rearrange groups in kopete?
<Biovore> ext2fsd on windows allows windows to work with ext3 filesystems..
<zgmf-x20a> wait, that 5.8gb, is that kubuntu from the other side?
<Biovore> no clue.. I never do that..
<NickPresta> Biovore, considering a LiveCD image @ ~700MB has more than a vanilla install of Windows, I would say 5G in Kubuntu goes quite a ways. :)
<Biovore> NickPresta: yes yes.. :-)
<zgmf-x20a> hey Biovore that isnt the kubuntu install is it?
* mrksbrd has a ? about how to format a usb drive in linux
<Biovore> no..
<zgmf-x20a> ok cool thanks
<Biovore> I think its 2GB for kubuntu default..
<Biovore> under that
<zgmf-x20a> well, were about to find out.  lol
<Biovore> ok hf..
<mrksbrd> how do you format a ntfs usb drive to linux format?
<flaccid> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mrksbrd> ty
<zgmf-x20a> Biovore: yah, dude it works fine....  it was randomly created by vista during the install...
<flaccid> np
<Biovore> what was created randomly?
<mrksbrd> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<zgmf-x20a> that 5.80gb partian during the install.  but whatever i will use it as fat32 swap area between the systems
<flaccid> !info konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.1 (feisty), package size 1992 kB, installed size 5324 kB
<Angelus> any help please? my custom kernel is freezing at boot when it comes to "begining: waiting for root filesystem... ... "
<Angelus> it stays like that
<aaron> i need help recompiling ntop.
<aaron> anyone?
<Biovore> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Angelus> dud
<Angelus> i know how to build a kernel
<Angelus> i builded alot
<Angelus> im seeing this error for the first time
<flaccid> ##linux or #kernel might be able to help
<Angelus> on kubuntu
<Angelus> :/
<Biovore> udev makes life unhappy..
<Angelus> im trying to boot the latest kernel from kernel.org
<mneptok> Angelus: why?
<Biovore> I do too.. newer OSes like the latest redhat, Suse and ubuntu..  have a newer build procedure..
<JackPhil> does kaffeine-xine support sub/idx subtitles?
<Biovore> Angelus: have to have udev support and a ramdisk..
<keen> can i get some help with compiz?
<Biovore> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Angelus> i have the ramdisk img, and it loaded.
<keen> i can't get window decorations because compiz-kde crashes everytime i try to start it?
<keen> any ideas?
<Biovore> nope.. it beta wear.. expect pain..
<mneptok> Angelus: why do you need a custom kernel?
<Angelus> cause its 2 versions above kubuntu's?
<Angelus> i like to have the latest things
<Angelus> ;p
<Biovore> and..
<mneptok> so?
<Biovore> newer isn't better..
<Biovore> :-P
<Angelus> ah...
<Angelus> im not a pro, and i think many different from you
<Angelus> lol
<Arwen> Biovore, it should. Disclaimer: I use MPlayer and nothing else.
<mneptok> what failures did you have with the stock Ubuntu kernel?
<Biovore> Arwen: ?
<Arwen> oh wait, wrong user
<Arwen> JackPhil, what I said
<Biovore> hehe
* Biovore uses mplayer only was well.. no reason to use anything else in my option..
<Angelus> mneptok: as i told you , not a matter of failure , matter of attitude
<Angelus> :p
<mneptok> Angelus: ever heard the phrase "if it ain't broke, don't fix it?"
<Biovore> well basicly you probably don't want to go down the kernel road unless you are a pro..
<Biovore> I have done it before.. and basicly it a big job..
* mneptok cranks The Dandy Warhols
<Angelus> compiling a kernel is the third think i learned on linux
<Angelus> i have done it 100times on gentoo
<Angelus> lol
<flaccid> why you need to recompile the kernel for in this case?
<Biovore> yes.. works deferenty in the big boy world though..
<Biovore> Angelus: ubuntu kernel has added patches to it..
<Angelus> ah
<Angelus> i see
<flaccid> but is there any need in this case for kernel re-compilation
<Biovore> probably not..
<mneptok> definitely not
<Biovore> unless your doing something very custom..
<Biovore> and in that case.. you probably shouldn't be using ubuntu..
<flaccid> ubuntu is desktop operating system
<flaccid> yeah i agree leave the custom stuff to do on things like gentoo and debian
<keen> any one know why kde window decorator keeps crashing when i start compiz?
<Biovore> nope..
<Biovore> not officaly supported
<flaccid> keen: #ubuntu+1
<Arwen> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<flaccid> i mean #ubuntu-effects
<keen> nobody talks in there =(
<Biovore> exactly.. :-P
<firecrotch> So I'm looking for a way of controlling my home server, running Kubuntu, from my cell phone.  I was thinking I could use email to do it, since I can send SMS messages to email addresses
<firecrotch> does anyone have any ideas on how I could do that?
<mneptok> firecrotch: i use my cell phone to control my machies. i call my girlfriend and tell her what to do. ;)
<firecrotch> mneptok: my girlfriend breaks stuff just being in the same room as my server ;)
<mneptok> wind?
<FrankH> fc: can you do ssh through your phone?
<hitmanWilly> firecrotch, it may be possible, you'd have to do some pretty heavy scripting, but maybe use a fetchmail daemon and cat your inbox file while grepping for specific cmds
<mneptok> "Why is Apache not running? And what smells like an open grave?"
<firecrotch> FrankH: Nope, my phone isn't that advanced.
<mneptok> firecrotch: you in the US?
<firecrotch> hitmanWilly: Thanks for the suggestion.
<firecrotch> mneptok:  Yes.
<mneptok> firecrotch: http://www.buy.com/prod/nokia-770-internet-tablet-internet-tablet-2006-software-edition/q/loc/101/204081472.html
<hitmanWilly> firecrotch, dangit, now you've gone and given me ideas :)
<firecrotch> mneptok:  that would be nice if I could afford it
<mneptok> firecrotch: grim.
<firecrotch> hitmanWilly: you know what? This whole thing gives me the motivation to write an actual program to do it
<hitmanWilly> firecrotch, the main issue would be implementing sudo cmds, but that could be done by forking the script to the background as the root user, though that isn't really all that secure
<mneptok> firecrotch: your phone run Java apps?
<keen> how do you tell a program to start up when you log on?
<hitmanWilly> keen, in kde or in general?
<firecrotch> mneptok:  Yes, but I have no way to put my own on it, unless I were to hack it to death
<flaccid> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<pxj> anybody?
<firecrotch> hitmanWilly:  Now I want to learn C or C++ or something useful besides PHP
<pxj> well
<pxj> that's great
<hitmanWilly> firecrotch, bash scripting should be sufficent in this case
<flaccid> #bash rules
* murchadh wonders why people want to use mobile phones they can't use/don't need to control computers they can't use/don't need, when they can't communicate with people who are useful and in need!
<keen> hitmanwilly: kde
<hitmanWilly> wow, a lot of hostility in here tonight...
<firecrotch> hitmanWilly:  true, but it would be cool to make a program that others could easily use
<flaccid> murchadh: because we are not an intelligent race
<hitmanWilly> keen, see the link from ubotu then
<flaccid> learn java :p
<keen> ya just saw it
<keen> i'm a bit slow atm, just installed kde for first time and learning it
<hitmanWilly> ugh, id say python instead, java is S....L....O....W....
* NickPresta loves Python.
<contrast83> hitmanWilly: You might check out Kommander
* murchadh thanks flaccid for his reply. It's a shame #kubuntu-offtopic is sooo quiet tonight. Nobody in there trying so hard. :-)
<murchadh> Oney messin' guys!
<murchadh> I like it in here.
<hitmanWilly> firecrotch, id say have a fetchmail daemon running that grabs your mail every, say, 5 mins, set up for a dedicated acct, then grep the mailbox for say, "exec", then run everything after that cmd, but that's just how i'd implement it
<Schuenemann> is the a program for copying copy-protected cds?
<albertmk> is it a problem to run gedit on Kubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, try k9copy
<contrast83> albertmk: use kate instead
<albertmk> ok
<contrast83> or kwrite
<Schuenemann> isn't it for dvd only?
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, or k3b does it too, IIRC
<Schuenemann> hitmanWilly, how? I can't find a suitable option
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, or dd :)
<Schuenemann> I want to extract the image
<contrast83> K3b requires you to have DVD9's though, if that's what you're copying them. It won't shrink them to DVD5's like K9Copy will
<Schuenemann> it's a cd, not dvd
<contrast83> if that's what you're copying from*
<contrast83> ohh, cd. sorry, didn't read above.
<Schuenemann> hitmanWilly, which k3b option is it?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: dd
<Schuenemann> what is dd?
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, try this in a konsole: if=/dev/cdrom of=<filename>.iso
<jhutchins> A bash command.
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, its a bit for bit dump from one file (or stdin) to another
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: he means dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/<name>.iso
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Whether that iso will burn correctly is questionable, but it will read it.
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins, that's what i just said, well, sort of :)
<Schuenemann> really? =/
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: Well, I did think that leaving out the command might be significant.
<Schuenemann> not very helpful to have a non-burneable iso
<hitmanWilly> iso files are uncompressed, so it should burn just fine, i would think
<Schuenemann> I/O error
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Well, not knowing the exact copy protection you have, I can't be sure, but you can: try it!
<Schuenemann> is it really /dev/cdrom?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Pastebin the whole error.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Oh, the drive should NOT be mounted.
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, you may have to sudo that as well since root owns everything in /dev
<Tomi-idle> i got a problem with a folder showing up as a file with terabytes of size. how do i remove the file?
<jhutchins> (Which might be a bit of a struggle with our all-automatic 'buntus.)
<Schuenemann> nah, same error with sudo
<Schuenemann> well, the cd is mounted
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, in konsole, umount /dev/cdrom
<jhutchins> Tomi-idle: First check the disk with fsck.
<Schuenemann> did it
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, try again
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, the dd cmd
<Schuenemann> same error
<jhutchins> Tomi-idle: close everything, then in a console do sudo shutdown -F -r now
<Schuenemann> sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/otto/Desktop/aaa.iso
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, pastebin the whole error please
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: check sudo mount to see if it's mouted.
<hitmanWilly> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tomi-idle> jhutchins: k thx
<Schuenemann> it's not mounted, it vanished from /media
<jhutchins> check to be sure.
<Schuenemann> chcked
<jhutchins> k
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Any more to the error that that?
<Schuenemann> I'll type the whole error
<albertmk> I need something like gksudo for Kubuntu.
<hitmanWilly> albertmk, kdesu
<albertmk> thanks
<albertmk> Ubuntu seems a little bit different from Kubuntu
<hitmanWilly> albertmk, only difference is gnome vs kde
<flaccid> i don't think there is a qtsudo
<flaccid> you need root in X i think
<keen> omg...i think i hate kde.....
<flaccid> ie. only kdesu
<jhutchins> !kdesu | albertmk
<ubotu> albertmk: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<hitmanWilly> keen, why is that?
<flaccid> i would ask about kde/sudo in #kde
<Schuenemann> hitmanWilly, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34840/
<Schuenemann> oops, sorry
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34840/
<keen> hitmanwilly: i can't get my windows key to be recognized as <Super>....compiz-core says it can be upgraded....downloads the stuff, upgrades, but it really doesn't upgrade.....i can't make it so that i can select a window just clicking on one....
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Actually, that's a reasonable file size.
<jhutchins> see if you can mount the iso via loopback.
<Schuenemann> 5 MB is not reasonable for window
<Schuenemann> windows*
<hitmanWilly> lol
<jhutchins> !loopback | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Schuenemann> and the message said "error" :-p
<NickPresta> keen, I have done all those things you have trouble with. Perhaps you should explain each individual problem? Also, Compiz-Fusion is fairly alpha. You may want to try Beryl until Compiz is more stable.
<mneptok> keen: do you *need* compositing?
<flaccid> an io error will usually be physical damage on disk or problem with partition/fs
<keen> nickpresta: well i just came from gnome  where compizfusion ran perfectly....makes me sad
<contrast83> keen: i had a lot of problems using compiz-fusion from the repo's. you might try installing straight from GIT
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: well, when it hits the bad tracks that are part of the copy protection, that shows as an error.
<Schuenemann> I think that error is the protection
<Schuenemann> I used the cd last week
<hitmanWilly> lol, never thought id hear beryl and stable in the same sentence
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, yeah, that's what I think
<NickPresta> hitmanWilly, I would say it is far more stable than CF
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: yes, probably.  vista?  (I misread the size)
<NickPresta> hitmanWilly, at least in my experiences with both Beryl and CF
<Schuenemann> it's xp
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: I use them together all the time - with the word NOT.
<contrast83> keen: check and see what backend you're using in ccsm, also. changing that *might* help
<keen> contrast83: well i tried new repos tonight, from the amanarath (sp) guide....buy they seem to not work well
<hitmanWilly> yeah, well, that's like saying a two legged table is more stable than a one legged one, but i digress :P
<jhutchins> keen: compiz was developed for gnome.
<NickPresta> hitmanWilly, I think that is a fairly apt comparison :)
<contrast83> keen: that was my experience with them also... you're on feisty, right?
<keen> contrast83: ya, feisty
<jhutchins> keen: kde and copiz don't totally agree about which gets to control what bits.
<contrast83> keen: one sec...
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, it was mounted, but I can't believe the ISO is only 5 MB
<keen> contrast83: where do i tell my back end....it says gnome-terminal if thats what you mean
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: I'd do some googling, there is probably a way around it in linux.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Well, compressed?  Is it vista?
<Schuenemann> no, xp
<jhutchins> Hm...
<Schuenemann> VERY compressed? :p
<contrast83> keen: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1985 - that walks you through compiling from git. that's the best way to go imo
<jhutchins> I have a XP SP2 ISO that's not protected.
<keen> contrast83: thanks i'll give it a try
<Schuenemann> where did you get it?
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, an iso of windows xp, i smell redmond being very irritated...lol
<jhutchins> Um... local computer shop.  (US)
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, I'd use windows for that if needed, but I can't find any free program for that
<jhutchins> hang on a sec...
<Schuenemann> the shop sold the ISO?
<jhutchins> 564.5MB
<Schuenemann> I copied the CD from the university, but the morons there do not allow me to copy the ISO
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: No, it sold the disk.
<contrast83> keen: compizconfig settings manager is where you'd change your backend. i don't have cf installed on this comp so i can't find exactly where it's at, but i think it's under advanced settings or preferences (in the left column under the listing of all the different types of plugins)
<Schuenemann> and you extracted without any problems?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Ah, well yours is probably bulk licensed to the U so you don't need a key.
<Schuenemann> I need a key
<Rudz> How do i access windows files from Kubuntu which runs on vmware?
<jhutchins> Oh.  Well, in that case, an iso should be easy to come by.
<keen> contrast83: i have kde backend...should i try another?
<Schuenemann> maybe I should copy to my pen drive when they're not seeing
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, easy to come by?
<hitmanWilly> actually, if you have a key, you should be able to download a non-cracked iso file almost anywhere
<contrast83> keen: you can try changing it and seeing if it fixes anything. sometimes it does, but ymmv
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, worst case there's always torrentspy :P
<Schuenemann> but that would be cracked or something... or not?
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, maybe or maybe not, but I see no ethical problems with it if you have a legit key
<Schuenemann> if it's cracked I'll have no chances of using the key :-p
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Actually, the stock iso is pretty easy to get, uncracked, because it requires a key to install.
<keen> contrast83: well it fixed one problem by switching to gnome
<Schuenemann> where? from MS site?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Do you have the key as just the numbers, or do you have the special little mS sticker?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Actually, yes, but you need a msdn id.
<keen> contrast83: do you know how to get kde to recognize my win key as <Super>
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, don't know, tend to avoid ms whenever possible
<Schuenemann> I have the numbers
<jhutchins> Ah.
<Schuenemann> and a msdnAA id
<Schuenemann> AA = academic alliance
<jhutchins> If you had the sticker, you'd be able to download the iso.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Er, sorry, with the sticker you could get an iso/cd from a MS dealer.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Worth logging in and looking around then.
<Schuenemann> maybe I should send them an email asking for a solution
<hitmanWilly> jhutchins, is that like a drug dealer? :P
* hitmanWilly is running on too little sleep
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: Yeah, but not as beneficial to society.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Schuenemann> eheheh
<contrast83> keen: umm... i could be wrong, but i think <Win> and <Super> are just two names for the same thing.
<Schuenemann> I can't download
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: My msdn id expired several years ago (I checked a while back), so I don't know, but you might be able to find it on msdn.
<Schuenemann> the only option available is "bring a blank cd to the university and copy it"
<keen> contrast83: then why doesn't compiz notice when i press the key?
<jhutchins> keen: 'cause 'buntu's keyboard maps are squirrelly.
<hitmanWilly> keen, kde takes over super for its own things, IIRC
<tomi> running fdsk on the partition right now
<contrast83> hitmanWilly: that's only if kwin is running and the shortcut in question is also used by it
<keen> hitmanwilly: oh...so how do i fix it?
<tomi> it restarted fsck and suddenly my monitor went black?
<tomi> hd is still running though
<Schuenemann> I think I'll try to break into the lab and copy the ISO
<tomi> is this a problem or normal for monitor to lose signal during fsck? i used the "shutdown -F -f now"
<contrast83> keen: what happens when you try to set a new shortcut in CompizConfig using the Win key?
<jhutchins> tomi: Yeah, sorry, i tried to tell you what it would do but you were already gone.
<hitmanWilly> Schuenemann, it could have just been a bad burn on the cd as well
<jhutchins> tomi: It _should_ come back when it's done.
<keen> nothing
<keen> contrast83: nothing....
<tomi> jhutchins: ok, just haven't backed up data in 8 years ^^;;;
<Schuenemann> hitmanWilly, but I used on sunday
<Schuenemann> used it*
<tomi> jhutchins: so i got a bit scared.. heh
<contrast83> keen: do you have the ring and/or shift switcher enabled?
<tomi> fsck shouldn't screw up anything right?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Well, it could have been damaged since, or it could be, as you say, copy protected.  After all, I would assume that if all you have is a burned CD and a number, you don't have an actual XP license.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: The schools do have to avoid giving out free copies of XP beyond what they've agreed to and payed for.
<keen> contrast83: shift switcher...i just tried with win again and it beeped at me
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, isn't that number the license?
<keen> contrast83: like kde hates my win key...
<jhutchins> keen: Actual support for kubuntu on compiz/beryl is in #ubuntu-effects (combined).
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: No, it's a key.
<contrast83> keen: it's not kde's fault that most of the compiz devs use gnome. ;-)
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Supposedly attached to a license.
<Schuenemann> well, a licensed key
<keen> jhutchiins: lol i'm in there too, hard to get anyone to talk in there
<Schuenemann> the number was given by MS
<NickPresta> keen, if you have /usr/bin/xmodmap, run it. It should show you the key modifiers. My Super key is assigned to mod4
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Onec it's copied down though, it's no longer a full license.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Yes, but with restrictions.
<Schuenemann> but the number was given exclusively to me
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: By the school?
<Schuenemann> no, by MS
<contrast83> keen: do you have both the shift and ring switchers enabled, or just shift?
<Schuenemann> that msdn page
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: see, if you actually OWN the license, then you don't just get the number, you get the shiney/sparkly certificate.
<Schuenemann> that's what I think
<Schuenemann> there is an activation required when I first run xp
<Schuenemann> online activation
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Hmmm.  Well, like I said, I've been out of msdn for a while.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: So why do you need to copy the CD in the first place?
<hitmanWilly> my guess is that its a bulk license, like they use for corporate customers
<jhutchins> hitmanWilly: Mine too.
<Biovore> actualy.. with windows XP and vista.. you don't OWN squat..
<Biovore> your renting it..
<tomi> lol
<Biovore> at MS will
<jhutchins> Biovore: Well, according to the digital mafia.
<Schuenemann> because if it gets borked I'll have to go to school to record another, and it might be on sunday, or their computer might be broken, or many more boring situations
<Biovore> Accoring to the EULA
<NickPresta> keen, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1896988&postcount=12 Replace nano with vim/kate/whatever.
<tomi> Schuenemann: so the activation doesn't work?
<Schuenemann> it does work heh
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Did they say anythnig about copy protection?
<Biovore> not sure..
<Schuenemann> they == school?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Yeah, or the MSDN site.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Anything like 'you can't make backups"?
<Schuenemann> the school didn't say anything, but I asked for the ISO and they said they're not allowed to give it
<jhutchins> ah.
<Schuenemann> not that I know of
<jhutchins> The plot thickens.
<jhutchins> I'd take the CD back and say "it's b0rked, won't read beyond the first six MB".
<Schuenemann> hehehe
<jhutchins> Seriously - it might very well be.
<Schuenemann> I don't think so... I tried recording I while ago, it had the same "problem"
<Schuenemann> but installed fine
<hitmanWilly> if dd doesn't read it, then that's the most likely cause i would say
<jhutchins> The key is the only thing you had to enter to install?
<Schuenemann> yes
<Schuenemann> and there is the activation, when it is first ran
<jhutchins> I'd say there's a good chance it's bad then.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Right, on-line.
<Schuenemann> correct
<jhutchins> This has been so TOTALLY offtopic. Schuenemann If we need to continue, pleas hail me in kubuntu-oftopic.  (I'm looking for more info & iso's now)
<Schuenemann> heh
<Schuenemann> I'd better go sleep now
<Schuenemann> thanks
<Schuenemann> bye
<jhutchins> Let us know how it turns out.
<mrksbrd> ok i need some help!!!!
<mrksbrd> i did this for fat32..........https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#head-58b0f4b165129f43a80bba6c1c4227c490efa119
<mrksbrd> but still not showing up on desktop & std it is already mounted
<Dr_willis> check in media:/ not in /media/ ?
<Dr_willis> or if the mount command shows it.. just enter its path /media/whatever in a address bar in konqueror
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: re-mount it with the new options.
<tomi> fsck still running... starting to get nervous <.<
<Whiz2> I'm trying to mount a drive to a directory on a different drive, and for some reason, it keeps mounting to /media/hdb1 instead of /media/hdc1/download am i doing something wrong?
<Dr_willis> Whiz2,  i would guess so., :)
<Whiz2> i edited my fstab, then rebooted, but it still mounts there
<mrksbrd> jhutchins:i attempted to remount it exactly how the article stated & still nothing
<Dr_willis> you mount hdc1 first, then you mount the other drive to /media/hcd1/whatever
<Dr_willis> im guessing somthing  fundamental is the issue. perhaps the order of the mounts in fstab. ?
<Whiz2> Dr_willis: does that mean in fstab,hdc1 should higher in the list?
<Dr_willis> I would guess so,
<jhutchins> Can't think of the factoid for the Mobile Intel 945GM Express Chipset - anybody?
<Whiz2> i didn't realize the list order in fstab wasimportant
<Dr_willis> well SOMTHING has to get mounted first..
<mrksbrd> drive is /dev/sda1, so i configured it as that
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: mount -a just mounts un-mounted drives.
<Whiz2> lol
<Whiz2> true ty i will try that...
<jhutchins> Whiz2: pastebin the fstab.
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: so sudo mounte /dev/sda1 -o remount
<jhutchins> er, mount.
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<jhutchins> Still looking for a good keyboard.
<Tomi-idle> jhutchins: thx for the shutdown attributes :)
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: then sudo mount will tell you where it's mounted, and ls -l /where/it's/mounted will show you the permissions.
<jhutchins> Tomi-idle: <grin> trying to mention them often enough that i will remember them next time I need them.
<jhutchins> Tomi-idle: -F is "force disk check".
<Whiz2> Dr_willis: another question... i have a webserver on the linux computer with a root of hdc1... if i mount that drive,then mount the other one as a directory of that drive, is it possible that I could use a URL thatpoints to something in that drive, and have it still work?
<dero_> Hello and Goodbye
<mrksbrd> let me try it....brb
<Tomi-idle> jhutchins: yeah? didn't work for me. just got to plain root ;) but i did fsck manually
<Whiz2> for example... http://serveraddy.net/download/filename (download would be the directory mounted to the other drive
<Whiz2> )
<mrksbrd> mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mrksbrd> nevermind
<Tomi-idle> it's sda(?)
<Dr_willis> Whiz2,  should. but ive rarely messed with  webservers in that way
<mrksbrd> jhutchins:i'm going to past u my fstab file, can u look it over for me, & tell me what i'm doing wrong............pls
<jhutchins> I'll try.
<Dr_willis>  /dev/sda  is wrong for a start
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> unless you are mounting a cdrom.
<Biovore> well /dev/sda could also a sata drive though..
<mrksbrd> sda1 is for my usb HDD
<Biovore> ^ or a usb drive :-)
<mrksbrd> brb potty break
<Dr_willis> sda is the driv.. but sda1 would be the Partition ON the drive. :)
<Viperr> Hey people
<Viperr> Can any of you guys give me any help on installing ATi radeon 1650 drivers, I cant get my desktop effects working on Ubuntu >.<
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> Viperr,  install that restricted-manager tool and let it install the drivers - is what i normally do
<Dr_willis> or read the !ati factoids and see what it suggests
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Viperr> Thanks guys :)
<Whiz2> the server seems to be working correctly now.thank you
* Vaelen is away: Reading to my daughter...
* genii sips a coffee
<Whiz2> err.... maybe not...
<firecrotch> Does anyone know of a program that can view Visio projects in Linux? Or am I going to be stuck trying to get Visio working in Wine?
<genii> kvisio
<Strogol> join #ubuntu-br
<firecrotch> genii: are you sure that's the name of it?  apt can't find it
<genii> lemme look again
<genii> afk
<Strogol> dfgh
<firecrotch> genii:  found it, it's kivio
<Strogol> join #ubuntu-br
<firecrotch> Oh, it looks like kivio can't handle Visio projects
<genii> Ah, damn
<intelikey> hmmm how can two 128m mem sticks add up to     MemTotal:       223924 kB   ????
<Tomi-idle> intelikey: one possibility is that your graphics card uses shared 32mb ram
* intelikey thinks somefin' is screwy
<intelikey> Tomi-idle being on-board that may be it...
<intelikey> Tomi-idle it seems that it would/should still show in the total though
<firecrotch> intelikey:  Mine doesn't show in the total
<Tomi-idle> if the computers gives the 32mb ram for gfx card to use, it wont show up in the total
<Tomi-idle> neither does on my laptop
<intelikey> so i should see if there is a way in bios to reduce that waste.
<Berzerker> how would I go about installing kickoff?
<Tomi-idle> Berzerker: there might be a package for kubuntu in http://www.kde-apps.org
<intelikey> !info kickoff
<ubotu> Package kickoff does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> nothing supported.
<mrksbrd> ok i'm back
<Berzerker> also
<intelikey> i think i'll the bios for a way to reduce the shared mem
<intelikey> back in a few.
<mrksbrd> jhutchins:did the past apply to the channel?
<Berzerker> how would I go about rearranging groups in kopete?
<mrksbrd> dr_willis: u still there?
<intelikey> ok turned share down from 32 to 8     wont go any lower.
<intelikey> MemTotal:       248308 kB
<Tomi-idle> if you're not gonna used 3d apps that's gonna be enough :)
<intelikey> 3D on   0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 31)
<intelikey> ?
<Tomi-idle> ?
<intelikey> i'm saying i don't think that does  3D      am i wrong ?
<Tomi-idle> if it has 32mb ram then i think it does 3d too
<dd> Hi
<intelikey> it has 64m of shared ram if i turn it up that high   but that wont make the   Driver  "sis"   support dri and 3d
<Whiz2> ok... here's my situation... I'm trying to mount /dev/hdb1 to /media/hdc1/download I've edited my fstab so it should be working, but whenever I open "System" and check the properties of the drive, it still says it is mounted to /media/hdb1 and any files that are put into /media/hdc1/download do not appear there. what am i doing wrong?
<dd> i'm using kubuntu 7.04 and i would like to know if i can change de mode of xorg.conf to 32 bits by default i'm using 24
<intelikey> Whiz2   grep hdb1 /etc/fstab
<Tomi-idle> dd: there's no need to change 24bit colors since it's the same thing
<intelikey> dd i believe you will find "if you care to look into it" that 24 == 32   or should i say that 32 is actually only 24 bit
<notv> what would cause the settings to suddenly change from high contrast to light grey
<intelikey> Whiz2 are you going to show us the fstab line ?
<dd> <intelikey> <Tomi-idle> ok i understand
<notv> its as if totem and gaim briefly uncorporated my theme but then decided they didnt like it
<dd> thanks
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: No, you have to paste the uRL here.
<jhutchins> I gotta crash anyway, sorry.
<mrksbrd> k
<dd> someone know how i can configure my motorla sm56 modem on linux
<Whiz2> uhh yeah I can do that hang on I'll use pastebin to  give the entire fstab...
<mrksbrd> dd, is it a aircard modem or reg 56k???????
<intelikey> Whiz2 heh i only want one line.
<Whiz2> ok gimme a sec, cuz i have to grab it from the other computer...
<intelikey> oh   not networked ?
<ari> hi. i just installed kubuntu 6.10 and upgraded to 7.04 and i think my computer is a little fucked up now. i'm desperately trying to install the required codecs to play goddamn mp3 songs but when amarok automatically asks me to download the stuff i need, it crashes and i get an error number whatever different each time. i've tried to install the codecs manually like i had to do with edgy but it doesn't seem very effective. i searched the packages i
<ari> may need, i installed them but it still won't work and now i really don't know what to do. could someone help me please?
<intelikey> hmmm someone called ari just triggered an autoignore
<Whiz2> it's networked, but i can't access the fstab file straight from here... I never share my root drive :-p
<ari> intelikey: i'm sorry?
<Tomi-idle> [07:29]  <ari> intelikey: i'm sorry?
* genii sips a coffee
<Tomi-idle> coffeeee :o~
* mrksbrd wants coffee
<genii> underdog5004: You alive over there? ;)
<Vaelen> ari: If you go into Adept and search for 'mp3', see if 'Xine extra plugins' is checked under 'Multimedia'.
* intelikey thinks genii makes the best coffee,   you can float a horse shoe in it...
<ari> Vaelen: i installed the libxine-extracodecs thing.
* genii makes a coffee for mrksbrd and Tomi-idle 
<Vaelen> Ok, cool.  What sort of error are you getting?
* mrksbrd bows to genii
<genii> intelikey: Yup :) It the spoon don't stand up by itself it isn't worth drinkin :)
<genii> It=If
<Whiz2> here are both lines for both drives from my fstab
<ari> as it may not seem, i searched a little trough the "fucking manual" but i didn't found what i needed so that's why i'm here asking questions and wasting your precious time.
<mrksbrd> genii, are u any good @ mounting usb HDD's??
<Whiz2> they are... /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1 auto defaults,utf8,umask=000,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,user 0 1
<genii> mrksbrd: It should be the same as for one which is internal. Of course what options you may need could vary depending on the filesystem on it or so on
<Whiz2> currently the drive is not mounted at all
<intelikey> Whiz2 ok and hdc1 is either ntfs or vfat      what the next line.
<Whiz2> next line is commented out
<mrksbrd> can't get it to work..........followed these directions  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#head-58b0f4b165129f43a80bba6c1c4227c490efa119
<intelikey> Whiz2 thought we were working on  hdb1  ?
<Whiz2> hang on i'll just put the whole fstab into a pastebin
<genii> mrksbrd: OK I'll look at that.AFK
<intelikey> Whiz2 yeah do that.
<mrksbrd> whiz, u talking to me?
<Whiz2> intelikey: look at /dev/hdb1 in the paste i just gave ya here
<genii> mrksbrd: You are running KDE or gnome?
<Whiz2> that is the line you're looking at for the new drive
<mrksbrd> kde
<mrksbrd> over ubuntu
<Whiz2> mrksbrd: nope talking to intelikey
<intelikey> whiz there is no hdb in what you posted.
<mrksbrd> k
<Whiz2> grrr ok i'll use pastebin
<mrksbrd> sounds like he is having same prob as I am
<cassano> hello i need wireless help i have a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless and it requires a button to turn on and it currently wont work
<genii> mrksbrd: Those instructions are Gnome-specific. Also they omit some sudo before, for instance mkdir /media/windows
<intelikey> mrksbrd could be.   i haven't been able to get much out of him yet...
<genii> mrksbrd: What fs is on the drive, ntfs or fat or what?
<mrksbrd> hmmmmm
<Whiz2> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/34847/
<mrksbrd> tried f32, and ntfs
<cassano> does anybody know what i should do?
<genii> mrksbrd: Yes, but what filesystem was the drive formatted with?
<genii> mrksbrd: Was it formatted at all yet?
<mrksbrd> cassano, u might have to hit the func but combo to turn it on
<Whiz2> intelikey: the drive will not automount at all
<cassano> what is the func button?
<mrksbrd> originally windows xp, then formatted it under linux
<Whiz2> i have to manually mount it (by double clicking on the unmounted drive)
<intelikey> Whiz2 ok you do know that you have to mount hdc1 first then there has to be i dir in the root of hdc1 named downloads and then you mount hdb1 on it  ???
<mrksbrd> mine would be fn----F5
<intelikey> Whiz2 looks like you may have  a race situation
<Whiz2> eh?
<Vaelen> cassano: Are you using this on a laptop?
<Whiz2> if you will notice, hdc1 is mounted first
<intelikey> you are mounting hdb1 on  "/media/hdc1/download"   perhaps that's a typo ?
<Whiz2> and there is a download directory on the drive
<genii> mrksbrd: When you formatted it under linux did you use a command like mkfs.vfat or a command more like mke2fs  or how ?
<Whiz2> not a typo.the directory name is download
<ari> Vaelen: in adept, the "xine etra plugins" is all gray and i can't (un)check it.
<intelikey> Whiz2 it's a race   you need to not automaticly mount hdb1  but rather add a mount command in the /etc/rc.local for it.
<mrksbrd> genii, b4 i formatted it under linux hangthedj instructed me on how to do it and it worked when i forced it to mount, but when I formatted it under linux can't even get the dialog box to pop up
<Vaelen> ari: strange.... give me a sec to check something.
<ari> thant you
<ari> *thank
<Whiz2> well nowI'm getting an issue where it's refusing to mount at all
<mrksbrd> genii, used gparted
<Whiz2> so I'm going to check it's format, and make it the same as hdc1
<genii> mrksbrd: gparted is for the partitioning part of preparing a disk. Formatting the disk would be the next step after that, with some filesystem like ext2 or ntfs or vfat or so on.
<intelikey> whiz2   /dev/hdb1 /media/hdc1/download auto defaults,utf8,umask=000,uid=0,gid=46,rw,user,noauto 0 0
* Vaelen is away: Gone away for now.
* Vaelen is back.
<intelikey> Whiz2 try that line   ^  in the fstab   and add    mount /media/hdc1/download      in the /etc/rc.local
<mrksbrd> genii, it did ask me which file system i wanted to use, just asumed that was the format command
<intelikey> that will keep it from being a race and still make it automatic mount at boot .
<Whiz2> intelikey: hang on i just reformatted it to the correct filesystem... fonna see if that fixes it
<genii> mrksbrd: Do you remember what you put when it asked what file system?
<Berzerker> quesiton 1: what's the best IM client for linux
<mrksbrd> right now it is fat32
<intelikey> mrksbrd  vfat
<mrksbrd> it did give me a option for ext3 as well
<genii> mrksbrd: OK good, that is what I was trying to discover.
<genii> mrksbrd: Do you know how to use pastebin website?
<Okapi> hello to all
<intelikey> Okapi
<notv> why is it that my irc client goes along with my theme but other programs wont?
* genii taks some Advil and washes it down with extra strong coffee
<mrksbrd> sorta
<intelikey> cause your irc client is better than other apps notv   ???
<cassano> mrksbrd fn+f5 is the sleep button so my wireless didnt work
<Berzerker> what is the best IM client for linux?
<notv> but it worked for a few minutes, then switched to default or something
<intelikey> Berzerker the one that you like.
<Vaelen> ari: do you have aptitude installed?
<Okapi> Is it any way you can see all applications you installed in your pc? I am usieng FEIST and want to see a list of all application are installed in my system.
<notv> it worked right when i started my computer
<Berzerker> intelikey: what's the one you like?
<mrksbrd> cassano, depends on the brand computer what u need to push
<intelikey> Berzerker i don't  im  so none of them
<Berzerker> lol
<ari> Vaelen: don't think so.
<intelikey> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<cassano> well its a compaq presario R3000
<Flamzart> hello is there a way to chance the start menu wutton to the win button on the keyboard and what is the button kubuntu uses for it
<cassano> with windows i just push the wirless button on the side
<arun> anyone here used both kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Vaelen> ari: try installing that first, it might be able to give us some better info on what's wrong with that package. (why it's greyed out, I mean): sudo apt-get install aptitude
<genii> mrksbrd: The idea is that you hightlight text in a text editor or in a console/terminal on your computer, select to copy it, then go to the pastebin website, paste the text you copied into the webpage, submit it, then record the internet address it reports in the URL bar of your browser back here so we can go examine it.
<mrksbrd> u want the fstab file?
<ari> oh konsole returns me this: "
<ari> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<ari> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cassano> 5 hate not being able to get my wireless working
<Vaelen> ari: You need to close Adept first.
<cassano> if there is anybody willing to help i will do all that i can
<ari> oops...
<Vaelen> Adept is holding a lock on the software database. :)
<genii> mrksbrd: What I want is the following:   contents of fstab file. result of the command blkid. result of the command fdisk -l  result of the command mount
<underdog5004> genii, you around?
<intelikey> file "/usr/local/bin/pastebin"
<ari> someday i'm going to know what i'm doing with my computer...
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39145
<mrksbrd> fstab file........ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34849/
<intelikey> script if anyone needs it.
<ari> it tells me aptitude is installed and up to date
<Vaelen> ari: Ok, sweet, then run: sudo aptitude
<Whiz2> does linux mount the drives in the order they appear in the fstab?
<mrksbrd> fdisk....... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34850/
<Vaelen> ari: When it comes up, type a '/' to start searching, and then type the name of the xine extras package.
<Vaelen> ari: when you find it, press enter and you'll get a screen with lots of information about the package.
<intelikey> Whiz2 i told you you have created a race situation,   you probably wont get that to work.
<ari> wich should be libxine-extracodecs ?
<Vaelen> Right
<intelikey> Whiz2  you could try putting hdc1 at the top and hdb1 at the bottom  but you are still liable to find it racing
<mrksbrd> blkid........ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34851/
<genii> mrksbrd: OK. You have in fstab the drive sda AND drive hda as well. What version of ubuntu are you using (6.06 6.10 7.04 or what) also do you have SCSI drives if using versions 6.06 or 6.10. If not 6.06 or 6.10 but 7.04 the usb drive should be likely sdb instead of hda
<mrksbrd> 7.04
<mrksbrd> no scsi
<arun> has anyone here used both kubuntu and ubuntu? do kde apps run well on ubuntu?
<mrksbrd> just internal & usb
<arun> does gnome look better
<intelikey> genii usb will be using scsi addressing
<Whiz2> intelikey: i'm making the changes now
<ari> what is it supposed to show me?
<intelikey> arun yes yes
<mrksbrd> arun, just install kde environment.......... sudo apt-get install kde
<Vaelen> arun: yeah, kubuntu and ubuntu are the same base system.  For example, you can install kubuntu on an ubuntu system by installing the 'kubuntu-desktop' package.
<genii> intelikey: Yes, but in 6.06/6.10 hda is IDE sda is scsi/sata
<genii> scsi/sata/usb even
<arun> i'm on kubuntu right now, just curious about ubuntu
<andresj> arun, I installed ubuntu, and then kubuntu-desktop. apps run well, but the file assocications get messed up (instead of opening File Manager of GNOME, it opens Ark of KDE)
<mrksbrd> arun, then u can boot to GNOME environment or KDE @ signin
<arun> andresj: thanks for the warning
<Berzerker> is there a way to dock an application to the side of the screen?
<Vaelen> ari: I'll send you a screenshot.
<intelikey> genii sda is scsi/sata/usb/(ide only on 6.10)   on all systems.
<Okapi> Is it any way you can see all applications you installed in your pc? I am usieng FEIST and want to see a list of all application are installed in my system.
<jhutchins> andresj: It's calling KDE apps when you're running gnome?
<andresj> yes
<intelikey> genii just didn't want you to over look an usb something....   i thought he mentioned usb at the onset.
<intelikey> genii i wasn't trying to interfear.  just mentioning.
<mrksbrd> andresj, .........som something sounds messed up, I have ubuntu as base, w/KDe environment and have no issues
<genii> mrksbrd: Make sure usb drive is powered on. Then use pastebin website to report results of command: sudo fdisk -l
<arun> do kde apps look bad in gnome, just like gnome apps dont quite fit in in kde?
<genii> intelikey: On my 7.04 and 7.10 even all the ide are sdX
<jhutchins> andresj: Whatever's responsible for that is certainly bad stuff.  They're supposed to be able to coexist.
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34850/
<andresj> mrksbrd, but do you have gnome installed?
<ari> damn :'( i went too fast and pressed the wrong button.
<ari> i'm such a pain i'm sorry
<intelikey> genii err ummm umh     i thought that they stopped using scsi emulation for ide in 7.4
<andresj> jhutchins, they coexist, but apparently they use the same system for file assocications
<mrksbrd> andresj, ubuntu is GNOME based
<andresj> so they get overriden
<jhutchins> mrksbrd: what's that the output of?
<Vaelen> ari: No problem.  You pressed a wrong button in aptitude?
<andresj> mrksbrd, yes, but you can uninstall gnome and install kde
<Vaelen> ari: or with the screenshot?
<arun> do kde apps 'fit in' well with gnome
<Berzerker> anyone?
<Vaelen> Berzerker: It depnds on the app.
<ari> i pressed the wrong button while trying to accept your screenshot
<mrksbrd> jhutchins, genii is trying to help me get the dagum usb to work
<Berzerker> pidgin
<arun> Berzerker: what do you mean by dock an application to the side of the screen
<Vaelen> ari: one sec.
<genii> mrksbrd: Change in your fstab file from hda1 to sdc1
<Berzerker> make it so it takes up that area of the screen
<Berzerker> nothing can be put behind it
<andresj> arun, from my point of view kde apps look a little better on gnome; compared with gnome apps in kde
<mrksbrd> genii, done
<andresj> but they still don't fit well
<ari> ok. i accepted it.
<arun> Berzerker: there is an option to keep above others
<arun> oh sorry
<arun> that's not what you meant
<arun> never mind
<Berzerker> and that when things maximize, it will not be maximized past where the application is
<genii> mrksbrd: Now try: sudo mount -a
<mrksbrd> andresj, why would u uninstall GNOME?????????? why not just install Kububtu if u don't want it
<arun> Berzerker: try the dock application bar?
<Vaelen> ari: take a look at that.  If your display has anything in red, or mentions anything about something being broken, let me know.
<andresj> mrksbrd, just pointing out it is possible, and that's the reason I asked you that... anyways, so when you run gnome, gnome apps open for files; and when you run kde, kde apps open?
<Vaelen> ari: I probably have a newer version of you, don't let that throw you off. (I'm running the development version of kubuntu)
<mrksbrd> right
<Vaelen> Berzerker: The dock application bar gives you a place to put dock apps, but those apps have to be written to support it.
<Berzerker> ?
<mrksbrd> if your under KDE the progs for GNOME will not have an icon next to it
<Berzerker> what's that?
<intelikey> Berzerker sounds like a challange.   kicker might handle that,  i'm not sure.      add pannel and put only the dock on that.   kdocker  maybe       idk.
<ari> well, there is no red thing in my aptitude thingy.
<cassano> the damn Ubuntu forums wont load for me
<ari> all black, grey and a little blue...
<arun> Berzerker: right click on your panel, and select add new panel > dock application bar
<andresj> mrksbrd, wierd... maybe I dind't install it right... I just did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (well actually I did it via synaptic)
<Berzerker> and how do I add things to it
<mrksbrd> genii, ran it & still didn't place it on the desktop
<mrksbrd> synaptic sux in my opinion
<mrksbrd> manual all the way fo rme
<arun> can i run stuff like konversation, kontact, etc in ubuntu? will my settings from kubuntu be retained?
<mrksbrd> but as u i am still learning commands
<genii> mrksbrd: You may also want to change iocharset=utf8,umask=000    to iocharset=utf8,umask=000,user,auto  in that same line that now has sdc1 instead of hda1
<andresj> arun, what do you mean by settings from kubuntu being retained
<andresj> ?
<mrksbrd> andresj, i had 2 install it several x's before it was right, also try the alt cd version, not live cd
<genii> mrksbrd: Save that change then redo: sudo mount -a
<mrksbrd> k
<andresj> mrksbrd, oh... well it doesn't matter right now... because I reinstalled the OS, so I overwrote everything... and just installed Kubuntu
<arun> i mean, if i'm running both kubuntu and ubuntu, if i log into ubuntu and open konversation.. will stuff like fonts, colours, etc be retained
<Vaelen> ari: Hmm, well the install doesn't seem to be broken then.
<intelikey> arun if you install more than one *buntu-desktop  you may experance some settings filtering into the wrong DE   but if you install only one  *buntu-desktop and then add  kde gnome xfce  or what ever DE you like  you shouldn't have any problems    i never have anyway  and some others have expressed the same feeling on the matter
<andresj> arun, I think it should... (not sure cause I haven't tried it for a while) but it should
<Berzerker> how do I add things to the dock?
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34852/
<Vaelen> Berzerker: You need 'WindowMaker' dock apps to use that panel.
<Vaelen> Berzerker: Not just any app will run there, it has to be written for it.  Let me find you an example.
<intelikey> mrksbrd did you pastebin    blkid   eariler ?
<cassano> does this link work for anybody http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<Whiz2> intelikey: can /etc/rc.local be used to run a command during startup as a specific user? (aka not as root)
<Vaelen> Berzerker: http://dockapps.org/
<Vaelen> I don't think that's what you want though.
<arun> intelikey: so if i'm on kubuntu now, if i want to try gnome what should i do? i want to be able to select the DE when i log in
<genii> mrksbrd: Then the drive is not vfat even though it's partition type says it is
<Berzerker> oh...
<Berzerker> 8-bit apps
<intelikey> Whiz2 sure.   sudo -u name command    i think it is.
<mrksbrd> hmmmmmm
<intelikey> arun install   gnome
<Vaelen> dockapps are basically apps that run in a 64x64 pixel window.
<Whiz2> intelikey: if that is the case, rc.localdoes not execute on startup
<ari> Vaelen: here is a screenshot of my aptitude thing: http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aptituderd6.jpg
<Whiz2> how do i change it's execution bit?
<genii> mrksbrd: OK. let us then format it that way then.
<intelikey> Whiz2  you did put your command before the   "exit 0 "    didn't you ?
<Whiz2> yes
<Vaelen> ari: Ok, type '/libxine-extracodecs'
<andresj> cassano, it doesn't work for me...
<ari> it is in french but i suppose that the packages' names are the same...
<Whiz2> this is an unrelatedcommandthat never runs
<genii> mrksbrd:    sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<Vaelen> ari: You should see the libxine-extracodecs package in the list then.  When it is highlighted you should be able to press enter.
<andresj> cassano, no wait, it does
<arun> intelikey: if i install gnome then how do i configure it so that i can select the DE when i log in? or does that happen automatically
<genii> mrksbrd: When that is finished, do again:   sudo mount -a
<Whiz2> intelikey: would it ask for the password when it runs likethat?
<ari> apt-utils is highlighted.
<Whiz2> i don't want my system to stop on boot requiring the password
<intelikey> arun you don't configure it.   it will be in the list when you login  select the de you want and login
<intelikey> Whiz2 no
<Vaelen> ari: ok, try this.
<arun> intelikey: and i can have separate settings for gnome and kde? as in, stuff like wallpapers, default apps, etc?
<intelikey> yep
<cassano> andresj i wish it would work for me its supposed to be a tutorial for how to get my wireless working
<Vaelen> Click on 'Search' and then 'Find' (clicking should work even though it's a console app)
<mrksbrd> brb...letme try
<Vaelen> And type the package name in there.
<andresj> cassano, it's very slow... try it again
<mrksbrd> nope still getting that same error as the last paste!!!!
<intelikey> arun and you can logout and log right back into another DE   just like the rest of us....
<Whiz2> rebooting the server now... let's see if this works (on both counts)
<arun> intelikey: nice.. you use two DEs as well?
<intelikey> arun three
<intelikey> well four actually but i hardly ever login xfce
<cassano> i will on my other pc
<trekdanne> four?
<intelikey> yeah
<mrksbrd> this is paste after format........ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34853/
<trekdanne> gnome + kde + xfce + ?
<andresj> cassano, if it doesn't work I have pasted the contents here: http://rafb.net/p/A6rcPX23.html
<intelikey> trekdanne i had 7 DE's installed at one time
<ari> doesn't work. libxine-extracodecs is a ghost package. it is a legend brought by the Old Developpers. lots of faithful linuxians tried to find it but they all failed in their quest.
<Vaelen> haha
<mrksbrd> genii, did u get the last 2 pastes???????
<intelikey> kde twm xfce gnome fluxbox blackbox and icewm
<ari> i guess i'm getting i little tired to tell such dumb things...
<genii> mrksbrd: Yes. When you ran:   sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1     what did it do if anything?
<trekdanne> nice, not sure you can call twm a "desktop enviroment" tho ;)
<Vaelen> The package says it's a transitional package.  I wonder if there is a newer version of it...
<cassano> andrej thank you
<intelikey> well icewm either...  but for the present convo...
<trekdanne> ah yea ofc
<mrksbrd> light flashed on the drive then gave this msg...... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34853/
<Vaelen> ari: hit 'q' to quit out of that and open Adept back up.
<Whiz2> intelikey: it's looking like rc.local did not execute
<intelikey> Whiz2 what version if ubuntu ?
<trekdanne> i uesd window maker before I got a new machine capable of running KDE... :P
<trekdanne> *used
<Vaelen> And click on 'Edit software sources'
<Whiz2> dapper
<arun> intelikey: thanks for all your help
<arun> so i'll just go ahead and install gnome from adept?
<intelikey> Whiz2  in a konsole issue      runlevel
<Whiz2> intelikey: it's an old computer....
<intelikey> arun yep   welcome.
<genii> mrksbrd: Thats all? 2 lines? It should have much more than that, capacity of drive it's formatting , some progress then back to a prompt
<arun> thanks again
<trekdanne> any idea why ktorrent keep crashing on me?
<Whiz2> intelikey: the reply to runlevel was N 2
<Vaelen> ari: and make sure that all the options there are checked. (specifically 'multiverse', which is where the package is located)
<mrksbrd> nope that was it........no progress meter or anything
<trekdanne> i mean, what's the reason for a app like ktorrent to crash, memory leaks?
<mrksbrd> took like 1 sec
<intelikey> Whiz2 ok    ls /etc/rc2.d     and pastebin it
<underdog5004> trekdanne, try running ktorrent from a terminal and see if there are any errors.
<intelikey> err
<intelikey> Whiz2 ok    ls -l /etc/rc2.d     and pastebin it
<genii> mrksbrd: Did you put   sudo    before the mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1   part?
<mrksbrd> copy'd it directly from what u posted
<genii> mrksbrd: OK. How large is the drive?
<intelikey> that's dangerous
<mrksbrd> 40gb
<Okapi> Is it any way you can see all aplications you installed in your pc? I am using FEIST and want to see a list of all aplications are installed in my system.
<Whiz2> intelikey: i have to do a workaround... i'll open it in kate, then save it elsewhere & then pastebin it... that computer's browser doesn't work properly
<mrksbrd> should i use gparted again, but don't select a file system
<mrksbrd> ???
<intelikey> Whiz2 ok
<genii> mrksbrd: OK. No reason it should not work then. Is it currently mounted? To make sure do:  sudo umount /media/windows
<genii> mrksbrd: Then try again:   sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<intelikey> Okapi you can list all packages    dpkg -l      you could do a   find / -type f | grep bin/    and get all except the ones in "odd" locations
<genii> mrksbrd: Also make sure you do not have a console/terminal which is cd into /media/windows directory
<mrksbrd> tells me "not mounted
<Okapi> intelikey: Thank you
<ari> Vaelen: in my sources.list everything is uncommented.
<intelikey> sudo umount /media/*
<intelikey> Okapi welcome
<mrksbrd> something is weird here
<soulrider_> damn, is ubuntuforums dead?
<intelikey> Okapi there are a few things in kde that the executable would be in really stupid places like   /usr/share/lib/kde/something....
<Whiz2> intelikey: all i get from that command is "/etc/rc2.d is a directory"
<Vaelen> ari: Was it already like that?
<genii> mrksbrd: Do then the:   sudo mkfs.vfat -vv /dev/sdc1              and give it a minute or two to show some indication of progress or so.
<soulrider> hello intelikey
<Okapi> intelikey: ok, let try your suggestions
<intelikey> Whiz2   ls -l /etc/rc2.d         just incase i typoed
<soulrider> intelikey, when you get some free time, could you check out a program i made?
<Whiz2> intelikey: is that an L or a pipe?
<ari> no. i uncommented it this afternoon.
<intelikey> Okapi also you might want to append    2>/dev/null    to the  find command   so it doesn't flood you with error messages
<Vaelen> ari: And did you do an 'apt-get update' after that?
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34854/
<intelikey> Whiz2 lowercase L
<mrksbrd> is this what it was supposed to show????
<Whiz2> then i was the one that typoed :-p
<intelikey> :)
<genii> mrksbrd: reading
<soulrider> intelikey, if you ever have some time: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531709 i made some minor fixes though
<Vaelen> ari: Also, do they all have the same version on them? (feisty, for example) or do some say one thing and some say another?
<intelikey> Whiz2 you are talking to the typo king here.   don't be surprised
<Vaelen> ari: When you updated to 7.04, the updated wouldn't have updated sources that were commented out.
<intelikey> soulrider i have plenty of time.    looking now.
<soulrider> intelikey, thank you
<genii> mrksbrd: Pretty much yes. And the drive light lit up for while and the command returned after a while to the $ ?
<mrksbrd> i'm curious why it recognized my 4gb thumb drive w/o having to go thru all this???
<mrksbrd> yes
<soulrider> intelikey, i would happily take any suggestions at code level, if you know python that is
<ari> some are still edgy.
<ari> do i change it for feisty?
<Vaelen> Yes, please do.  Then do 'sudo apt-get update'
<intelikey> sorry  i can't hiss soulrider i only sh
<genii> mrksbrd: There can be any number of reason, top one is usually a very cheap external enclosure for usb with obscure controller
<soulrider> intelikey, uhm ?
<Whiz2> aha! ssh tunneling is the bomb!
<Whiz2> intelikey: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/34855/
<intelikey> hiss like snake   python     a little livity   :)))
<soulrider> i get it... bad joke :P
<ari> do i change this one too: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ edgy main ?
<Vaelen> No, I would comment that one out.  It is probably out of date now that feisty is out.
<intelikey> Whiz2 ok unless someone has edited  /etc/init.d/rc.local  then  /etc/rc.local  is being ran at boot time.
<intelikey> Whiz2 show me the line in /etc/rc.local
<Whiz2> intelikey: lemme check the drivethen
<ari> ok
<genii> mrksbrd: OK, make sure that the changes to fstab took. when you changed the file did you use kdesu kate /etc/fstab    or something like that to make sure you could save the changes?
<intelikey> Whiz2 heh good idea we could be dippering the wrong end of this baby...
<mrksbrd> in gparted its telling me it is fat32
<Vaelen> ari: Once you're done with apt-get update, do a 'sudo apt-get upgrade' to upgrade any out of date packages.
<Vaelen> Make sure that Adept is closed before you run any apt-get commands.
<genii> mrksbrd: I didn't ask you about gparted
<mrksbrd> gksudo command
<mrksbrd> genii, was just passing on the info....sorry
<Whiz2> intelikey: the drive is still mounted to /media/hdb1 and the line i put in /etc/rc.local is the exact line you gave me... the other line is sudo -u username vncserver -geometry 1024x768
<genii> mrksbrd: the command sudo fdisk -l   will tell you what partition type it sees and so on, no need to rerun gparted for thet. :)
<ari> adept is closed but i get "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<mrksbrd> here was the command  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<Vaelen> Is aptitude still open somewhere?
<genii> mrksbrd: Please remember that when you are in KDE to use kdesu kate /filename    and when in gnome to use gksudo gedit /filename
<ari> not supposed to.
<genii> mrksbrd: Something which works in either is to in a console/terminal    sudo nano /filename
<mrksbrd> ahhhhhhh...didn't know that
<Vaelen> Hmm
<mrksbrd> ok
<intelikey> Whiz2 the exact line i gave you wont possably work cause there is not a user named  name  on you boxen
<Vaelen> Try the update again.
<Whiz2> errr..... lemme check
<genii> mrksbrd: But the hda1 was changed to sdc1 as well, auto and user were added to the option list?
<intelikey> Whiz2 neither is there a command called command
<Whiz2> wrong line
<Whiz2> intelikey: I'm talking about themount command
<Whiz2> intelikey: the other command is made correctly using the format you gave for it
<ari> gives me the same line
<cassano> im following the instructions on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 will having BCMWL5.sys be fine instead of BCMWL5.inf?
<intelikey> Whiz2 well lets see it anyway,  just to make sure i didn't shoot us in the foot
<Whiz2> ok lemme grab it...
<Whiz2> intelikey: the mount line is... mount /media/hdc1/download
<Vaelen> Hmm, something must be using apt.
<Whiz2> intelikey: the other line is sudo -u jason vncserver -geometry 1024x768
<ari> i have kopete, amarok, ktorrent and firefox running...
<intelikey> yeah ok.    and you changed the line in fstab also    correct ?
<ari> and konversation
<mrksbrd> genii, do u need me to re-paste the fstab file?
<Whiz2> yup
<genii> mrksbrd: Sure
<Whiz2> copied n pasted that
<intelikey> lets see it too
<Vaelen> ari: Try running this from a prompt: sudo ps -ef | grep apt
<Whiz2> one moment...
<Vaelen> Something might be running in the background
<Whiz2> intelikey: it is /dev/hdb1 /media/hdc1/download auto defaults,utf8,umask=000,uid=0,gid=46,rw,user,noauto 0 0
<genii> AFK
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34856/
<intelikey> Whiz2 ok.    and the fs is vfat or ntfs ?
<ari> ari      12206     1  0 Aug23 ?        00:00:04 kopete -caption Kopete -icon kopete -miniicon kopete
<ari> ari      12219     1  2 Aug23 ?        00:03:16 ktorrent -icon ktorrent -miniicon ktorrent -caption KTorrent
<ari> ari      12943     1  0 00:23 ?        00:00:31 konversation -caption Konversation -icon konversation -miniicon konversation
<ari> root     13149     1  0 00:52 ?        00:00:09 aptitude
<Whiz2> intelikey: fat32 (vfat)
<Whiz2> exactly the same as the other drive
<Vaelen> ari: there it is.
<intelikey> Whiz2 just to be sure:      grep hdb1 /proc/partitions
<Vaelen> ari: sudo kill 13149
<genii> mrksbrd: You need to put after the user,auto part, back in two zeros like in the entries above. Separate them with a tab.
<Whiz2> intelikey: i know the format is the same, because I checked hdc1 in qtparted, and completely reformatted hdb1 with the same format
<ari> done :)
<intelikey> k
<Vaelen> ari: sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> let me review now.
<mrksbrd> ok
<mrksbrd> done
<Whiz2> ok
<genii> mrksbrd: After it's saved try once more:   sudo mount -a
<mrksbrd> when i did that it dropped part of the command down to the next line is that ok??
<genii> mrksbrd: NO
<mrksbrd> k
<mrksbrd> lemme fix it
<Whiz2> intelikey: would it help to know that in the beginning of /etc/rc.local it says that by default the file does absolutely nothing?
<Whiz2> lol
<genii> mrksbrd: OK
<Whiz2> says to change that, i need to change the execution bit
<intelikey> Whiz2 that's because the only command in it by default is     exit 0
<intelikey> Whiz2 is it not executable ?   ls -l /etc/rc.local
<genii> mrksbrd: Regardless if this round of tactics is successful I need to leave for sleep after, it is 1:45AM and I wake for work at 7AM
<mrksbrd> k
<Whiz2> intelikey: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 376 2007-08-24 01:01 /etc/rc.local
<intelikey> Whiz2 looked like this   didn't it  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39146
<mrksbrd> here is the last msg.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34857/
<intelikey> Whiz2 yeah that's executable.
<genii> mrksbrd: Well, this is progress at least :)
<Whiz2> intelikey: that's exactly what it looked like, except that it had one other command just above "exit 0"
<Whiz2> and that was the vncserver command
<intelikey> Whiz2 yeah it runs at boot time.   i'm on dapper too
<mrksbrd> my head is about to explode...i'll let u get to bed though.........thanks for all the help
<genii> mrksbrd: I see another typo in your fstab. the word iocharset has no letter i in your entry
<Whiz2> then why is it not working?
<ari> Vaelen: it stops at 99%
<genii> mrksbrd: Please fix this and try again
<mrksbrd> same msg
<Vaelen> Does it go back to a prompt, or is it just waiting?
<Whiz2> intelikey: is there maybe another thingi need to edit? maybe someone edited something that disabled it?
<intelikey> Whiz2 try this in it.     umount /dev/hdb1 ;mount /media/hdc1/download        in place of the now present mount line
<Whiz2> ok
<ari> it is just waiting.
<mrksbrd> should i replace the vfat to auto???
<Vaelen> Ok, that's fine then.  There is probably a lot to process.
<Vaelen> Give it a few minutes.
<genii> mrksbrd: put only for options then user,auto   and remove the other two options. save and retry:  sudo mount -a
<Vaelen> I'll be right back.
<soulrider> intelikey, if you know anyone that might be interested in testing my program please let them know, i could use as much feedback as possible
* genii sips some decaf
<intelikey> :)  if that doesn't do it i just thought of a delightful hack.    Whiz2 sudo umount /media/hdb1 ;sudo rmdir /media/hdb1 && ln -s /media/hdc1/download /media/hdb1 || echo failed
<intelikey> soulrider k will do
<mrksbrd> ok that did something, no error msg this time, but drive still not on desktop
<soulrider> intelikey, thanks
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34858/
* intelikey looks at the bottom of his empty cup
<mrksbrd> that is the last fstab w/corrections
<genii> mrksbrd: if command:  mmount     reports that sdc1   is mounted that is progress
<intelikey> genii !
<intelikey> :)
<genii> mount rather
* genii pours a new cup of coffee for intelikey
<Whiz2> intelikey: save and rebooting now...
<mrksbrd> have to d/l the tools....give me a sec
<Whiz2> intelikey: if the file were executing at boot time, wouldn't the other command work?
<cassano> can anybody tell me what is wrong with this command
<cassano> ndiswrapper -m
<cassano> for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<cassano> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<cassano> done
<intelikey> Whiz2 it is possable that kde is mounting it before rc.local is ran   that's why i mentioned the hack  which will/should solve all possable situations of such.
<mrksbrd> Usage: mmount -V drive:
<intelikey> Whiz2 doesn't it ?
<genii> mrksbrd: That is just a repot of fstab. Does the command: mount       in a terminal/console report sdc1 as a drive which is mounted?
<Whiz2> intelikey: no i still have to run vncserver manually from ssh tunnel
<genii> repot=repost
<Whiz2> intelikey: I'mdoing every bit of this remotely
<intelikey> Whiz2 if you really doubt it's execution at boot time   put a line     touch /testing   in it   then if the blank file testing appears it's working if not then no.
<Whiz2> using ssh tunneling, and vncserver
* genii needs more Advil
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34859/
<Vaelen> ari: Ok, I'm back
<mrksbrd> lol....sorry genii
<Whiz2> intelikey: is this supposed to run when the user's desktop loads??????
<genii> mrksbrd: Good, it is formatted and mounts correctly now
<ari> and i'm still wainting for this update.
<intelikey> Whiz2 it's supposed to run when the computer startes whether you login in or not
<Whiz2> intelikey: then how would a test file open?;-)
<ari> but adept appeared to tell me i have 44 packages that need updating...
<intelikey> open ?
<Whiz2> appear
<intelikey> touch /testing    will creat  /testing
<Whiz2> oh ok
<intelikey> man touch
<mrksbrd> genii,if this is going to take alot more time, i'll be nice & let u get to bed
<genii> mrksbrd: Now do in console:    umount /media/windows    then after that:   sudo eject /dev/sdc1            then turn off the usb drive. Let it power doen. then power it back on.
<Vaelen> Looks like it's working then.
<intelikey> wheres stdin today ?
<genii> mrksbrd: Let me know if you get a popup after you power it back on afterwards
<tarntow> i m always having the sound suddenly disappearing...apart from restarting...is there something else that can be done to rectify the problem...it does happen a lot....thank you
<mrksbrd> no popup
<Whiz2> intelikey: this time the drive wasn'tmounted at all
<Vaelen> ari: is it still at 99%?
<genii> mrksbrd: OK.does command:     mount           show sdc1 again or not?
<intelikey> Whiz2 i suspect that  /download   doesn't appear in the fs on /dev/hdc1
<ari> yep.
<Vaelen> Ok, kill it with Ctrl+C and run it again
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34860/
<mrksbrd> didn't see it
<intelikey> Whiz2 case sensitive
<Whiz2> i will double check
<mrksbrd> showing sdb1
<genii> mrksbrd: OK.
<Whiz2> intelikey: /media/hdc1/download exists
<ari> and then sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<genii> mrksbrd: OK. Something is weird but UI need to sleep :( If you are here tomorrow we can carry on. Or maybe another can assist
<Vaelen> Yup
<genii> UI=I
<mrksbrd> ok that is fine....thanks a bunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<genii> mrksbrd: Good night :)
<intelikey> Whiz2 issue the command there    mount /media/hdc1/download
<mrksbrd> goodnight
<genii> night all, intelikey stdin et al
<intelikey> genii
<intelikey> Whiz2 ???
<Vaelen> ari: When apt-get upgrade lists the packages that will be updated, look for libxine-extracodecs in there.
<Whiz2> intelikey: maybe I'm lookingin the wrong place... what is the command to see what is mounted where?
<intelikey> Whiz2   mount
<ari> amarok amarok-xine gnupg gpgv kaffeine kaffeine-xine kate kcontrol
<ari>   kdebase-bin kdebase-data kdebase-kio-plugins kdepasswd kdeprint kdesktop kdm
<ari>   kexi kfind khelpcenter kicker klipper kmenuedit koffice-data koffice-libs
<ari>   konqueror konqueror-nsplugins konsole krita krita-data ksmserver ksplash
<ari>   ksysguard ksysguardd ktorrent kwin lftp libhal-storage1 libhal1 libkonq4
<ari>   libqt4-core libqt4-gui libqt4-qt3support libqt4-sql
<intelikey> df
<NickPresta> !pastebin | ari
<ubotu> ari: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> cat /proc/mounts
<intelikey> less /etc/mtab
<intelikey> :)
<Vaelen> ari: Go ahead an update those and hopefully that will do it for you.
<Whiz2> interesting...
<intelikey> Whiz2 ???
<Whiz2> that says it's mounted where it should be after imounted myself..
<Whiz2> yes?
<intelikey> you ran   mount /medi...    and now it's mountd ?\
<Whiz2> yeah...
<Whiz2> hang on a sec
<Vaelen> ari: It looks like it'll update xine, which might be why the extracodecs package doesn't work.  After it finishes updating, do a 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs' to make sure that it got installed ok.
* intelikey hangs
<intelikey> Whiz2 what i wanted to know was if issuing the    mount /media/hdc1/download      command gave any output ?
<Whiz2> nope
<Whiz2> just mounted it
<intelikey> then it looks like you may need to test your rc.local   it may not be running at boot
<Whiz2> I've added touch /test to the rc.local file, and changed the command back to just the regular mount command
<Whiz2> saved, and rebooting now...
<ari> tells me that "libxine1-ffmpeg" is the new one i should install
<Vaelen> Ok, cool.
<Vaelen> Then install that instead. :)
<intelikey> ok   and did / does the  "/testing"  file exist ?    that will be the question.
<ari> ok.
<Whiz2> i will know soon as it boots up,and I login from here
<ari> is it supposed to work now ?
<intelikey> yes i stand under you.
<Vaelen> Everything got updated and installed?
<ari> yes
<Whiz2> lol
<ari> AAAAAAH IT WORKS !!!
<Vaelen> Sweet. :)
<intelikey> is not what means "understand"  ?
<Whiz2> lol
<Whiz2> yes i knew what you meant :-p
<ari> thought i'd never play mp3s again !!!
<Whiz2> lol ari
<ari> wow thank you so muck Vaelen
<Whiz2> that's one thing I don't use linux for
<Vaelen> So the problem was that the multiverse source was commented out when you did the upgrade, so the upgrader didn't know to point it to feisty.
<Vaelen> No problem, ari. :) Glad to get it working! Amarok is an awesome program.
<ari> i'm so glad. it works !!! i thought i fucked something during the installation and i feared that i would have to start over...
<Whiz2> intelikey: accounding to mount, hdb1 is mounted correctly as /media/hdc1/download i'm looking to see if /test appeared
<Whiz2> according*
<intelikey> i'm going to say yes   /testing exists.
<Whiz2> nope!
<Vaelen> The upgrade to 7.10 should be smoother for you now that all the apt sources are active for you.
<Whiz2> it'snotthere
<Whiz2> it's not there
<intelikey> snoth there ?
<intelikey> messed that up didn't is
<Vaelen> (once it is finalized, that is)
<Whiz2> lol
<intelikey> snot there ?
<Whiz2> snoth... kinda like a sloth only with an n instead of an l hehe
<ari> i think i'm going to go sleep now if i want to look alive tomorrow when i'll go work ^^
<Whiz2> intelikey: /test does not exist
<intelikey> ls /
<Vaelen> haha, me too
<Vaelen> :)
<Vaelen> 'night
<Whiz2> i did that, and it wasn't in the ls
<ari> thank you so much, good night
<intelikey> Whiz2 ls /      you sure ?
<Whiz2> hang on i'll paste here...
<intelikey> don't flood
<Whiz2> i'll pastebin
<intelikey> shouldn't be but two lines..    just being cautious
<Whiz2> jason@home:~$ ls /
<Whiz2> bin   etc     initrd.img      lost+found  opt   sbin  tmp  vmlinuz
<Whiz2> boot  home    initrd.img.old  media       proc  srv   usr  vmlinuz.old
<Whiz2> dev   initrd  lib             mnt         root  sys   var
<intelikey> you right.     snot there.
<Whiz2> lol
<Whiz2> which means...?
<intelikey> Whiz2 want me to see what's wrong with  /etc/init.d/rc.local     ?    or abort
<Whiz2> how do I get that file to output it's contents in a konsole?
<Whiz2> I'mtired of all the working around to get it
<intelikey> you'll have to pastebin   cat /etc/init.d/rc.local       and the output of   ls -l /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Whiz2> ok
<intelikey> i'm pretty sure this one is still default...   so i'll have something to compare to.
<intelikey> yeah i can tell i haven't edited this one by this string.           if [ -x /etc/rc.local ] ; then        <<<< that's not my syntax.
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Has anyone here had any success compiling Fusion from GIT on Gutsy?
<intelikey> maybe ask in the gutsy chan ?    /join #kubuntu+1
<intelikey> or /join #ubuntu+1
<contrast83> intelikey: Thanks
<Whiz2> intelikey: pastebin is not cooperating
<Whiz2> i can'tget the page up
<Whiz2> to paste into in the first place
<intelikey> Whiz2 lets go in reverse.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39147   and chmod it to 755
<Whiz2> hang on...
<intelikey> i know it works correctly
<Whiz2> what's the current URL for pastebin?
<Whiz2> i think i have an old one that's not working correctly
<intelikey> i like the http://ubuntu.pastebin.us
<intelikey> but it's not the one listed in the topic
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Khrajin> How big is a full install of Kubuntu fiesty?
<Whiz2> that is the URL that fails right now
<Whiz2> in the one you gave me, what syntax highlighting do i select from the menu?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39148 that one is working
<Whiz2> "text only" ain't therelol
<intelikey> yes text is fine
<intelikey> or shell script
<intelikey> i don't care what highlighting.
<Whiz2> here is the output you requested... http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39149
<intelikey> pick your take
<Whiz2> and i have no idea what you have me looking at with that last URL you gave
<Whiz2> err...nm i know what it is
<intelikey> now bull.    unless something is hanging before it's finished booting     that will run and run correctly.
<Whiz2> someone else was messing with my scripts before in an attempt to fix something...  I wouldn't be surprised if they screwed it up
<intelikey> i'd look for a hung init script
<intelikey> ps -A x | grep sh
<intelikey> among the output should be the culpret
<intelikey> or pstree
<Whiz2> want it here? it's only a fewlines
<intelikey> not more than two
<Whiz2> should fit in one message ;-)
<Whiz2>    87 ?        00:00:00 pdflush
<Whiz2>    88 ?        00:00:00 pdflush
<Whiz2>  2967 ?        00:00:00 shpchpd_event
<Whiz2>  4402 ?        00:00:00 sshd
<Whiz2>  4992 ?        00:00:00 sshd
<Whiz2>  4995 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<Whiz2>  5057 ?        00:00:00 ssh-agent
<intelikey> the opps sometimes lurk and .....    hmmm
<Whiz2> ok pstree would need a pastebin
<intelikey> Whiz2 what file were they working on ?
<Whiz2> i think they created one in /etc/init.d
<Khrajin> anyone good with hardware?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> i installed enemy territory. if i want to remove it - i just delete the installation dir, or there's a better way?
<flaccid> where did you d/l it from and how did you install it
<Ben_Cs> i don't remember where i downloaded it from. it's a .run file. installed it through: sh *.run
<flaccid> i just confirmed it is only 1 directory plus your ~/.etwolf
<flaccid> so yeah just remove the dir and optionally remove your ~/.etwolf (loose d/l levels)
<phayz> has anyone here installed the 'artwiz' fonts?
<phayz> i've installed them but they're not accessible to kde :(  ??
<Ben_Cs> flaccid: ok, thanks
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<flaccid> see above, phayz
<phayz> flaccid: thanks.  i've already read quite a bit but am more than willing to read more.
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> if they are installed properly to the font cache as above, they will be accessible on restart of X server
<flaccid> me has to go into windows dang
<Assid> why
<alex_> does any one in here know how i can get kubuntu to access a hard drive that is pluged into a apple airport extreme?
<ryan8403> where should I be for gutsy kubuntu support?
* wolferine test
* wolferine what?
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> kraut
<kraut> hi intelikey
<intelikey> ryan8403 either ubuntu+1 or kubuntu+1    with # of course
<ryan8403> intelikey thanks
<ryan8403> that's what I thought but just makin' sure
<combo> how to install java runtime environment ?
<intelikey> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<combo> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> !root > Whiz2
<sauvin> !root > sauvin
<Tabmows> is ntfs partitions stable enough to mount rw ?
<intelikey> Whiz2 edit the file in the autostart dir and before the vnc command   add     xhost +LOCAL:
<Tabmows> well, to write to i mean
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Assid> mac uses ntfs?!?!?
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Tabmows> intelikey, thanks.
<intelikey> Tabmows welcome
<Tabmows> i think that help.ubuntu.com website is down however... but ill bookmark it for later ;oP
<jtong> can someone help me recover my raid?
* Whiz2 uses ntfs-3g
<Whiz2> sorry i know absolutely nothing about raid
<Tabmows> intelikey, that link has https:// which doesn't seem to work - normal http works fine however
<Tabmows> intelikey, and i meant can we write to ntfs volumes over the network... ntfs-3g seems to be for local ntfs partitions only?
<Whiz2> Tabmows: mine can
<Whiz2> using ntfs-3g
<Tabmows> Whiz2, ok cool... ill check it out
<Whiz2> what exactly are you attempting to do?
<Tabmows> mount a ntfs filesystem from another computer on my network read/write so I can write to it
<Whiz2> is the computer that has the NTFS partition running windows, or Linux?
<intelikey> Tabmows if it's safe locally there it's safe over the network   i. e.  it's the local machine that ultimatly does the writing
<Tabmows> Whiz2, windows
<adenicio> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tabmows> intelikey, so... i mount it an an smb volume? and then use that mountpoint with ntfs-3g for write mode?
<adenicio> stdin:  wa is python?
<Whiz2> if the network PC is running windows, you shouldn't have to mount it... just share the root of the drive, and in kubuntu go to your remote places in system, and into samba shares... you should see it there
<Tabmows> adenicio, a scripting language
<adenicio> ok
<adenicio> is it me or does linux download faster
<NickPresta> it isn't _a_ "scripting language", it's _the_ "scripting language" ;)
<jtong> hi, i have a disk set to type linux raid auto but somehow it changed to ext3 after a crash and i can no longer mount
<Whiz2> jtong: try changing it back by editing that line in your fstab
<Tabmows> Whiz2, i see it, but it is really slow if I don't mount it properly...
<Whiz2> then reboot, and check again
<intelikey> NickPresta say that in #perl
<Whiz2> Tabmows: i dunno... i never had to mount mine
<jtong> Whiz2: ok so i force to mount it as linux raid auto?
<Whiz2> jtong: yes
<jtong> Whiz2: alright
<NickPresta> intelikey, I would but I wouldn't be able to read any responses ;)
<Tabmows> Whiz2, can you write to them?
<intelikey> NickPresta not make any more comments in there lol
<Whiz2> Tabmow: what version of windows are you using?
<intelikey> nor
<afiestas> i'm reading in networkmanager site, thats don't will be available for (k)ubuntu feature freeze, and i think... in gutsy, i will can use a wpa + static ip? an ad-hoc networks?
<Whiz2> Tabmows: when you share the drive, you have to tell windows to allows users to change files
<afiestas> i don't found anythings in forums/wiki
<Tabmows> Whiz2, yes i know that... i can write to it now, but it transfers at like 500kb/sec.. that really sucks ehehe
<Tabmows> it's connected at 48mbps via the wireless as well...
<Whiz2> Tabmow: makes no sense to me... you should be able to write to it like any other networked storage device
* Whiz2 is a windows guru, not a linux guru lol
<Tabmows> anyone + google == windows guru ;oP
<Tabmows> linux not so much ehehe
<Whiz2> as it is,i'm having a major issue with my linux server that is aggravating me
<Whiz2> i don't need google for windows :-p
<Whiz2> I've got 14 years of hand on experience
<Whiz2> never once had to google a widows question lol
<NickPresta> It's 4am. I should sleep. Goodnight #kubuntu.
<Whiz2> windows*
<jtong> Whiz2: i tried to mount my raid /dev/md0 as reiserfs but get a bad superblock error
<martijn_nerd> ayone tried strigi here?
<Whiz2> jtong: I'm sorry, but this is out of my league... I know nothing about raid, and my experience with mounting any drive is limited.
<jtong> alright Whiz2 thanks
<jtong> yeah it's my first raid setup too and worked for two weeks then my box crashed and stopped working after reboot
<Whiz2> I'd be better off going and sitting in the windows xp channellol
<Whiz2> my advice would be to edit your fstab to what it was before the crash
<adenicio> i install real player but the video on the website for streamin doesnt play in real player.how do i change it to play with real player?
<jtong> i've never change my fstab though
<nitesh> installed Kooldock 0.3, However, dont know how to activate/use it. my panel is still the same as it used to be. Adept_Manager shows KoolDock is installed
<combo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Whiz2> how did you manage to mount it correctly before?
<jtong> just use auto since it was a reiserfs
<Whiz2> jtong: try the mount command /dev/drive /directoryname auto
<jtong> Whiz2: same error
<Whiz2> jtong: sorry i can't help you further
<jtong> Whiz2: ok, thanks
<combo> - how to make ntfs windows partion (hda1) writable?
<Cewleng> how to connect mobile phone?
<nitesh> the KDM login page does not fit my screen... used different themes but the same result
<adenicio> i install real player but the video on the website for streamin doesnt play in real player.how do i change it to play with real player?
<Blauhaut> how to restart kubuntu without restaring computet ?
<combo> Blauhaut: ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE
<Blauhaut> okki
<combo> - how to make ntfs windows partion (hda1) writable? any ideas? :] 
<Whiz2> install ntfs-3g
<combo> Whiz2: thx
<Blauhaut> where can i find the default sources.list ?
<combo> Blauhaut: if u didn't make a back up of /etc/apt/sources.list there is no default file :}
<Blauhaut> combo; i am looking for the sources.list which is come with ubuntu installination
<Cewleng> with ntfs configuration, I can writable in ntfs windows partition
<combo> Blauhaut: so iduno
<zhan> hi
<Cewleng> download ntfs-config in www.debian.com
<zhan> I've a strange question about kubuntu... some charecters can't displayed in konversation, konqueror ,konsole,...etc
<zhan> like 
<zhan> but in  gvim, pidgin, these charecters are just displayed normally
<Cewleng> can help me? how to i find driver for motorola phone
<mick> hello!!
<combo> - i had 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g' and reboot my system but ntfs windows partition is still unwritable? :S
<combo> can somebody help? pls! :/
<SlimeyPete> use the configurator
<SlimeyPete> install ntfs-config
<SlimeyPete> and then run it - it'll pop up a window allowing you to enable write support
<SlimeyPete> combo: ^^
<combo> ok! i'll try that!
<combo> SlimeyPete: everything works now! thanks a lot ;)
<SlimeyPete> no problem :)
<valentin13> hello
<SlimeyPete> hi
<crazy_penguin> after todays morning upgrade is kate working? would somebody be so kind and try and see if it works and reply to me. thank you
<nitesh> installed Kooldock 0.3, However, dont know how to activate/use it. my panel is still the same as it used to be. Adept_Manager shows KoolDock is installed
<elias85> i ve downloaded some rar files.how can i unrar them all so ill get 1 file?
<crazy_penguin> elias85: are those files (the original ones, unarchived ones) splitted across several rar files?
<ubuntu> ummm
<crazy_penguin> you want to reconstruct the unarchived file?
<ubuntu> I need some help
<crazy_penguin> if you do then put the files into one folder and use the unrara app to unrara the first that has teh extesion .rar it will look for the others automatically
<crazy_penguin> ubuntu: don't say that you need help
<crazy_penguin> ask what you need
<crazy_penguin> what is the problem?
<ubuntu> but I do...I'm just thinking of how best to ask
<crazy_penguin> to put it shortly ask
<crazy_penguin> and we will see
<ubuntu> well...I was trying out the dual monitors feature in feisty, and I inadvertently changed some of the hardware settings in the "Monitor and Display" menu
<ubuntu> long story short, when I boot the machine,  it goes through the kubuntu progress bar, then all I get is a black screen with a flashing cursor
<ubuntu> in recovery mode I can't startx or kdm
<ubuntu> I am thoroughly stumped
<ubuntu> is there any way that I can boot into what I already have installed with an install disk or something to fix the settings that I changed?
<crazy_penguin> ubuntu: go into recovery mode
<crazy_penguin> and type the following
<crazy_penguin> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crazy_penguin> but before that
<crazy_penguin> make a copy of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<crazy_penguin> that should solve the problem
<crazy_penguin> and don't reuse those values from xorg.conf
<ubuntu> I tried that earlier
<crazy_penguin> after making teh copy i advise you to delete
<crazy_penguin> ett /s/teh/the/g
<alex_> New question for people, got a laptop with Fn key
<alex_> I can't seem to be able to use it anymore
<ubuntu> I've been at this for several hours now...I tried the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but I didn't save the xorg.conf first
<alex_> Is there a way of being able to Fn key for sound and other settings
<Whiz2> i've been at my problem for several months, and no one can seem to help... I'm giving up
<alex_> What is it?
<SlimeyPete> alex_: not usually, as those keys often require special keyboard drivers.
<alex_> ok, just wondering...
<SlimeyPete> might be worth googling around a bit though to see if tere's a way to make them work on your particular keyboard
<Whiz2> oh nothing too difficult.. just trying to get a program to run before KDE does, but with my credentials, and myenvironment
<alex_> Ok cheers
<Whiz2> problem is thateverything I've tried has totally failed, and I've been at this since February
<alex_> Whiz2: Have you tried going into your boot settings and look around there for boot orders and whatnot
<ubuntu> is the system settings monitor and display option directly connected to xorg.conf?
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: shove a script in /etc/init.d
<Whiz2> SlimeyPete: tried that, and failed
<Whiz2> it wouldn't even run
<Whiz2> not even as a system service
<SlimeyPete> did you +x it?
<Whiz2> not to mention... even if I did get the script to run in the first place, i don't even know the command to get it to run as ME
<alex_> Have you tried having your program into a folder and in the system bios running a particular folder then the OS
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: su -c command user
<SlimeyPete> (put quotes around the command if nessary)
<SlimeyPete> *necessary
<Whiz2> would it show up in the system services list if it wasn'texecutable?
<SlimeyPete> erm... not sure tbh
<Whiz2> andI've tried adding a line like what you just gave me to the rc.local script, and it failed to tun
<Whiz2> rc.local ran, but that particular command refused
<SlimeyPete> any particular error?
<Whiz2> nope
<Whiz2> every other line in rc.localran
<ubuntu> what if I just wrote down the xorg.conf monitor and screen settings froma  live cd and then replaced any inconsistencies in recovery mode?
<SlimeyPete> and you were running the rc.local as root?
<ubuntu> would that work maybe?
<Whiz2> rc.local runs however it runs
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: probably
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: what command is it, ooi?
<Whiz2> it runs at boot time,i'm not gonna execute it manaually
<ubuntu> I'll give it a try
<Whiz2> the command i typeto run theprogram manually is vncserver -geometry 1024x768
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: erm, that probably won't work until X is loaded
<Whiz2> i have to run it from tty logged in as me...
<Whiz2> nope!
<Whiz2> err....
<Whiz2> wait...
<Whiz2> i can run it from a console before the desktop loads
<SlimeyPete> before the login manager loads, or before kde loads?
<Whiz2> KDE
<SlimeyPete> if the login manager's up then X is already running
<Whiz2> that'snothelping me
<SlimeyPete> hmm
<Whiz2> i just need to know how to get it to run automatically
<SlimeyPete> I'd check into the concept of xsessions if I where you
<Whiz2> no script seems to run it
<SlimeyPete> an xsession file is a script which the login manager uses to load (eg) KDE
<Whiz2> is creates an X session
<SlimeyPete> maybe if yo append to the script...
<Whiz2> aka Desktop 1
<SlimeyPete> can't remember where they're kept, though :/
<Whiz2> when i run it, it is the same as logging into my desktop from thelogin screen
<SlimeyPete> ah right, yes, that'll be the one then
<_Shade_> is there any qt-based jabber client other than kopete?
<Whiz2> except that it is completelyvirtual ;-)
<SlimeyPete> well, mebbe
<Whiz2> so i have to look into xsessions?
<_Shade_> kopete acts very unpredictable for me
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: yeah, I would
<SlimeyPete> I can't guarantee it'll work but it might
<_Shade_> so is there any kopete substitute eh?
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: aha! /usr/share/xsessions
<SlimeyPete> edit kde.desktop
<SlimeyPete> add your command to the end of it
<Whiz2> are you serious???
<SlimeyPete> I think that'll work
<SlimeyPete> (never tried, but it's worth a go)
<Whiz2> can i call you a genius if this works???
<Whiz2> lol
<the-erm> genius.
<SlimeyPete> yes, and you may curse my name if it doesn't
<Whiz2> lol
<Whiz2> how can I edit that? with any text editor?
<SlimeyPete> yeah. You'll need oot privs though so "kdesu kate /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop" should do it
<SlimeyPete> *roo
<SlimeyPete> erm, root
<yeniklasorr> I cannot mix microfon and "idjc" player voice. Can someone help me ?
<Whiz2> i got a way to get root priv without going through allthat... cuz I'm slick like that :-p
<SlimeyPete> heh :)
<Whiz2> i have a icon that runs konqueror as root, then just right click any file, and open with kate :-D
<Assid> hrmm
<SlimeyPete> clever.
<Assid> i dont get it
<SlimeyPete> a bit insecure, but handy nonetheless ;)
<SlimeyPete> Assid: ?
<Assid> how does isync on mac is able to synchronise with a nokia phone but we cant
<Whiz2> i'm the only one that ever gets access to my desktop to use that
<Whiz2> if i put this in a pastebin,and give the URL could you tell me what to do?
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: literally just append your command to the end
<SlimeyPete> just whack it on the last line of the file
<Whiz2> it's not commands tho... hmmm... ok
<SlimeyPete> hrm, hang on
<Whiz2> do you know the command to make it run as me, instead of root?
<the-erm> I sudo passwd, change the password, added this line to ~/.bashrc xhost +local:$DISPLAY now I can su and run any app that runs in x no problem.
* SlimeyPete checks his own just incase
<Assid> hasnt anyone managed to synch their phones?
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: the kde.desktop file should get executed as you anyway
<Whiz2> nono i have to be logged into tty as me in order to do it... it relies on my environment (home dir)
<Whiz2> while sitting at the KDE login screen, i can switch to console, login to console as me (without logging into kde) type the command, and bingo! it runs... however, if it runs as root, then it's completely useless
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: erm, not sure. Let me do a bit more research, hang on.
<Whiz2> ok
<the-erm> Whiz2: I sorta just walked in, what are you trying to do?
<Whiz2> trying to get vncserver to run on startup as me... it creates an X desktop based on my credentials, and my environment without me having to login to the KDE desktop at the keys
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: aha, I was getting mixed up.You need to put the command on the end of /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession
<SlimeyPete> from what I read, it should pick up your environment
<SlimeyPete> that seems to be implied, anyway
<SlimeyPete> only way to find out for sure is to try it ;)
<Whiz2> by all logic, it won't just pick it up
<SlimeyPete> well, try it and see?
<Whiz2> because when I run it, I have to be logged into console as me
<SlimeyPete> can't hurt...
<Whiz2> where to i whack it in?
<alexnicol> Looking for some help with a Laserjet 1000
<Whiz2> :-p
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: at the end. Actually, you could try putting an "EXPORT HOME=/home/yourusername/" at the front
<the-erm> Whiz2: have you tried anything with Xvfb?
<SlimeyPete> so one line with the EXPORT on, the next with the command
<Assid> unbelievable
<SlimeyPete> oops, shove it *before* the xsession line at the end
<Whiz2> what is Xvfb???
<SlimeyPete> just for safety
<Assid> i cant connect to my cell
<the-erm> Whiz2: Xvfb allows you to start applications in an x environment, but without a screen.  Is that what you want?
<AlexNicol> SlimeyPete - Know anything about Samba networked printers?
<Whiz2> the-erm: i'm trying to run vncserver which *creates* an X Session that i can login to remotely.
<the-erm> sample: nohup /usr/X11R6/bin/Xvfb :25 -screen 2 800x600x16 & export DISPLAY=":25"; soffice "-accept=socket,host=localhost,port=2002;urp;"
<Whiz2> vncserver doesthat
<the-erm> Whiz2: ok hang on let me play with something, and see if I can get this thing to go.
<Whiz2> i don't need something else to do that,i just need to start vncserver automatically as me
<Whiz2> SlimeyPete: after carefully analyzing Xsession, and the way vncserver starts...that won't work
<Whiz2> vncserver cals Xsession, so tacking it into the end of xsession would run it as an endless loop
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: there is another XSession in /etc/X11
<SlimeyPete> you su it isn't running that?
<SlimeyPete> *sre
<Whiz2> hang on... i'm making a pastebin of vncserver's output to console
<Whiz2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39154
<Whiz2> either way it doesn't matter, because it calls xsession after i execute the program
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: yeah, different xsession
<SlimeyPete> there's one that's run by kde, vncserver is running a different one
<SlimeyPete> so I t
<SlimeyPete> so I think the approach will still work
<Whiz2> logic says otherwise
<SlimeyPete> you won't get stuck in a loop ;)
<Whiz2> :-p
<SlimeyPete> how?
<SlimeyPete> two completel different files, which do different things
<Whiz2> because vncservercalls Xsession AFTER it is executed
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: I know. *different* xsession.
<SlimeyPete> there are two
<Whiz2> that's not the point
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: yes it is.
<ubuntu> that didn't change a thing
<SlimeyPete> I don't understand your objection
<Whiz2> ok...think of it like this...
<SlimeyPete> kdm will run its xsession file. That will ran vncerver. vncserver will run a *different* xsession too.
<enoj_> Hi guys. I recently reinstalled kubuntu 7.04 on my desktop computer. When I try to connect to any SSH sites, it takes several seconds to make a connection. The pastebin from ssh -vvv is here: http://pastebin.com/de5375b8 - in hangs on about line 46 .. any ideas?
<SlimeyPete> no problem. BOth files get executed, but there's no conflict.
<Whiz2> ina windows batch file... if you have the file call another batch file, then tacking the same commandonto the end of the file won'tdo any good,because it it doesn't run first
<ubuntu> any way I can change the system settings monitor and display from terminal...?
<Whiz2> you're right that it runs either way... but... xsession doesn't run until after theprogram is executed
<Whiz2> the program runs the xsession... but you have to run the program or the session never starts
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: I think you;re getting confused. Gimme a minute to type this out...
<combo> - if i want to have a drivers for my ATI Radeon 9600 then i should install AIGLX or GLX (i need these drivers only for screensaver and playing game sometimes; no beryl-like something)
<combo> ** i mean AIGLX or XGL ;P
<Whiz2> vncserver creates the X desktop based on parameters set in Xsession... Xsession is more like an INI file in windows that aprogram would read from
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: Step 1: KDM runs /usr/share/kdm/Xsession. Step 2: /usr/share/kdm/Xsession runs vncserver. Step 3: vncserver runs /etc/X11/xsession.    -  all files and programs are executed, one after another.
<psyhhix> wich takes less resource: xfce or kde ?
<Whiz2> wouldn't that require KDE?
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: nope.
<the-erm> Yippie I got it to work.
<SlimeyPete> only X
<SlimeyPete> and X will already be running :)
<Whiz2> the-erm: what did you get to work?
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: I still reckon it'll work. Imay be wrong :) The only way to find out is to try it and see. Can't hurt.
<the-erm> nohup /usr/X11R6/bin/Xvfb :25 -screen 2 800x600x16 &  export DISPLAY=":25"; vncserver # that does it.
<the-erm> With just X.
<the-erm> Pay attention to what port it's setting the server up on.
<Whiz2> will thatrun it with my credentials?
<Whiz2> vncserver'sport is already set
<ubuntu> any other ideas on my problem?
<Whiz2> now... how do I actually do that?
<Whiz2> and i want the screen at 1024x768
<w0t-aw> i installed kubuntu 7.04 from a livecd, but my hdd won't boot. what might be the problem? :o
<w0t-aw> install claimed to be successful.
<Whiz2> the-erm: how do i actually do that?
<Whiz2> just that line is useless unless i know whereto put it
<ubuntu> this is a little frustrating
<ubuntu> I know what I want...just not how to ask
<runlevelten> !questions
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<runlevelten> no.
<Whiz2> ok so I'm halfway there...
<Whiz2> i have theline,but no idea where to stick it
<ubuntu> and just as I was reaching the brink of insanity...a little comic relief shows up
<runlevelten> http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Whiz2> nohup /usr/X11R6/bin/Xvfb :25 -screen 2 800x600x16 &  export DISPLAY=":25"; vncserver # <-- where does that line go?
<runlevelten> ^Ignore the patronising bits, as esr is a bit of a numpty sometimes, but on the whole it's useful to read that.
<combo> can't remove fglrx - cuz it is in use?! so how can i install AIGLX?!
<Whiz2> can i put it in my /etc/rc.local file to run?
<grul> tr killing x
<Whiz2> i don't need to kill x
<combo> grul: how to ? :] 
<ubuntu> I can't even start x
<Whiz2> oh you're not talking ot me
<SlimeyPete> combo: sudo etc/init.d/kdm stop   to kill X
<Whiz2> to8
<SlimeyPete> well, that'll kill kdm
<combo> SlimeyPete: thx
<SlimeyPete> ou may needto hit ctrl-alt-backspacetokill X
<ubuntu> can't start kdm either
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: sounds like you have a prbem with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<combo> SlimeyPete: command not found ( ?! )
<SlimeyPete> combo: O.o
<SlimeyPete> you're running kubuntu, yeah?
<Whiz2> so many months.... now I'm sooooo close! more 7 more frustrating....
<Whiz2> &*
<combo> SlimeyPete: yeah
<ubuntu> I tried the dpkg-reconfigure and manually editing xorg.conf
<combo> SlimeyPete: but as i remember i've removed some packages
<combo> ALREADY :/
<SlimeyPete> combo: try "sudo sh" instead of just sudo
<ubuntu> still only blinking cursor after kubuntu boots
<combo> so maybe this is the reason
<Whiz2> the-erm: are you even here anymore?
<combo> SlimeyPete: 'can't open' this time
<the-erm> Whiz2: Ya, I'm just trying to figure out *how* to get apps to run.
<SlimeyPete> combo: oh dear :/
<the-erm> I've gotten startkde to work, but it seems to freeze.
<the-erm> I'm playing around with just running kate now.
<combo> SlimeyPete: is this matter that before i made: 'sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx; sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri' ? :] 
<Whiz2> would it help to know that the command I run from tty to start the program is literally "vncserver -geometry 1024x768" without the quotes?
<ubuntu> I went to system settings and then to monitor and display...hardware tab and changed monitor 1 from default1 do something else...
<SlimeyPete> combo: that shouldn't get rid of kdm
<ubuntu> custom1 I mean
<Whiz2> the-erm: once I start vncserver, and use it to login to my desktop, I can do anything I could do if I were sitting at my keyboard
<combo> SlimeyPete: i screw my system cuz i've tried install this stupid ATI AIGLX drivers! AAAAAAArrrggggggghhhhh!! :[
<SlimeyPete> yeah, the ATI drivers suck
<Whiz2> don't have to figure out how to run anything... I'm thinking you might be confused as to what I'm trying to do
<SlimeyPete> they're awful.
<ubuntu> any way I can fix this from terminal mode...dpkg-reconfigure does not work...are these settings in xorg.conf or are they saved elsewhere?
<combo> SlimeyPete: what do u order to do now ? any ideas? :D
<the-erm> Whiz2: what program are you trying to run inside of X through vnc?
<ubuntu> such as: can I fix this from a live cd or terminal?
<Whiz2> nothing
<Whiz2> here is what I'mtrying to do...
<Abnaxos> Hi there!
<Abnaxos> I just did that minor KDE upgrade of today ... now, after logging in, the keyboard won't work anymore. :(
<Abnaxos> Is this a known problem?
<SlimeyPete> combo: you could try "telinit 1" to enter single-ur mode (save all your work first!!)
<SlimeyPete> that should kill X as far as I remember
<Whiz2> When kubuntu boots up, i let it go to the kde login screen, but i never actually login... from there, I ssh into the machine, login to the console as my user, then run the command "vncserver -geometry  1024x768" (without the quotes) ... then it loads my desktop session, and i can vnc right to my desktop... I want vncserver to load like that automatically
<combo> SlimeyPete: i decided to try install XGL this time from beggining
<combo> maybe this time it will wokr
<SlimeyPete> fingers crossed :)
<combo> i'm too lame to try something with commands like these :] 
<Whiz2> that is what I'm trying to do
<yeniklasorr> I cannot mix microfon and "idjc" player voice. Can someone help me ?
<ubuntu> can I do some sort of reinstall but still keep all my installed programs and saved files?
<Whiz2> all I want is for vncserver to run as me, including my environment (home dir) every time the computer boots up, so that I don't have to go through all that
<ubuntu> or perhaps uninstall and then reinstall kde?
* Whiz2 waits...
<Whiz2> there has to be a way to do it
<ubuntu> that's what I
<ubuntu> 'm saying
<Whiz2> lol
<Whiz2> yeah, but yours is somethihng totallydifferent
<ubuntu> true...still...there must be a way
<Whiz2> mine should be simple... but nooooo.....
<ubuntu> I refuse to believe that it's impossible
<Whiz2> and tacking the command into Xsession i think isn't the way
<Abnaxos> No ideas?
<SlimeyPete> I still think you should give it a go. It'll only take a moment to try it ;p
<Abnaxos> I'm at work and just installed what looked like a minor security upgrade.
<Whiz2> Xsession is only parameters
<Abnaxos> It's a bit hard to work without keyboard ...
<naor> hi guys
<naor> i need help
<combo> if i made those four commands :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34877/ :: is XGL driver installed on my ATI ? :}
<naor> when i press shutdown the pc doesnt shutdown
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: /usr/share/kdm/Xsession isn't.
<SlimeyPete> kde.desktop is
<SlimeyPete> the Xsession one is a script.
<combo> ?????
<naor> anyone here can help me out?
<SlimeyPete> naor: Laptop with a Radeon card?
<naor> no
<naor> a normal pc with ati x600
<naor> the screen just turns black
<naor> but the pc stays working
<runlevelten> no acpi?
<naor> what?
<Whiz2> looking at this... the version of Xsession that vncserver gets it stuff from is actually called from the one you want me to edit... therefore... that tells me that it still wont' work... vncserver is the beginning of the execution chain here
<ubuntu> ...
<ubuntu> would uninstalling then reinstalling kde work?
<ubuntu> would that reset everything back to defaults?
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: if you run vnserver manually it isn't the beginning of the execution chain. Xsession etchas already been executed. Therefore shovng it at the end of the script should work just the same.
<naor> anyone can help me out here?
<Whiz2> look at the very lastline
<ubuntu> yes?
<ubuntu> no?
<Whiz2> it is . /etc/X11/Xsession (which means that script ends with calling vnc's Xsession" which means if it were executing, then the desktop would ne up
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: you're missing my point. vncserver can evidently execute after the xsession has ben executed, even though it in turn executes said xsession, because that's what happens when you run it mnually from kde
<ubuntu> maybe?
<SlimeyPete> if it works that way,it should work this way too :)
<Whiz2> fine. where do I put my command?
<SlimeyPete> just shove it at the end, if I were you :)
<SlimeyPete> or you could try before the xsession line if you prefer
<SlimeyPete> then... cross fingers ;)
<Whiz2> shoot! where was that version located again?
<SlimeyPete> /usr/share/kdm/Xsession
<SlimeyPete> iirc
<progreSS> hi ALL
<SlimeyPete> hrm, or not
<SlimeyPete> I'veforgotten too ;) gimma  a minute
<progreSS> can anybody help me out with my nickname in here?
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: /etc/kde3/kdm/
<progreSS> it is progreSSive, but it says "16:09]  [Nick]  Nickname already in use, try a different"
<progreSS> why?
<progreSS> )
<Whiz2> are you sure it wouldn't go into Xstartup?
<SlimeyPete> Whiz2: pretty sure. Xstartup is run as root, Xsesion is run as you, so the atter seems like the best bet
<SlimeyPete> bah I hate this keyboard
<Whiz2> rebooting...
<SlimeyPete> you can jst hit ctrl-alt-backspace, Whiz2 :)
<Whiz2> good thing I'mnot on here with that computer... or I would have to logout of here
<Whiz2> nope
<Whiz2> killing X never works forme
<Whiz2> i always freeze, or get an error
<SlimeyPete> oh right
<Whiz2> has something to do with the way the computer is
<SlimeyPete> right... I'm off to lunch with my colleagues. Good luck. If it doesn't work then sorry for wasting your time ;)
<Whiz2> i'm looking for an error, or loop :-p
<Whiz2> enjoy
<progreSS> can anybody help me out
<progreSS> i cant switch to my own nickname
<progreSS> it says: [16:13]  [Nick]  Nickname already in use, try a different one.
<Whiz2> on here?
<progreSS> wtf
<progreSS> yeah
<Whiz2> then that means someone is already using it
<Whiz2> nothing you cando about that
<progreSS> how come!
<progreSS> i'd been using it yesterday..
<SlimeyPete> if you register your nick, you can do a /msg nickserv ghost <password>
<Whiz2> because your nickname isn't registered.
<progreSS> or is there a way to use a "ghost" command?
* SlimeyPete really goes now
<progreSS> no it is
<progreSS> it is progreSSive
<progreSS> )
<progreSS> but i cant switch to it :)
<Whiz2> then /msg nickserv ghost <password>
<progreSSive> nice!
<progreSSive> Whiz2, SlimeyPete, thanks guys! appreciate!! )
<progreSSive> oh and, is there any sybase chatrooms?
<Whiz2> i wouldn't know that
<progreSSive> or any database chatrooms?
<Whiz2> or that
<progreSSive> well anyways, thanks :)
<Whiz2> yup
<progreSSive> i'm afraid to use the /list command... the list is too huge )
<tristan_> Dudes, I got a logitech QuickCam Pro 5000 and want to know how to get it to work in Linux, any ideas?
<the-erm> Whiz2: Maybe you're over thinking it.   Perhaps all you need to do is edit /etc/init.d/kdm.
<the-erm> let me look at something else ...
<tristan_> I was reading this http://linux-uvc.berlios.de but I'm unsure what to do with it.
<Whiz2> the-erm: would it help to know that vnc createsan X session?
<progreSSive> does anybody know a database room in this chat? )
<the-erm> I don't know ... don't play with vncserver enough to know.  Personally I just run stuff from the console via ssh.  I edit files via sftp:// and I rarely need to run anything graphically on the computer I connect to.
<Whiz2> it requires the X server to be running first
<Whiz2> I'mthinking Xstartup
<the-erm> If I wanted vnc to run whenever I logged in I'd write a script and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<c1|freaky> anyone in here using kdevelop and can tell me good options for autocompletion? f.e. if i create a class: class Bla { int i; public: Bla { } }; and in main i type: Bla blubb; blubb. and then it should automagically display the variables and functions in the class, and this also with classes of the standard library like for string so i dont have to remember all possible operations a class provides but can scroll through  a list of member functions which
<c1|freaky>  usually describe themselves and that way dont have to search for it in a book everytime i forget something
<Whiz2> i want it to run before kde!
<Whiz2> before i login
<the-erm> If I wanted it to run whenever Xstarted I'd put it in /etc/init.d/kdm under start)
* esteve is back.
<Whiz2> where exactly under start)?
<Remo_A> hm, once again, the adept updater(or aptitude or apt-get, name it) upgrades a package which worked and now doesn't anymore... sdp process is not running, I can't use bluetooth or USB connections under feisty now since the last update
<the-erm> Whiz2: Right after kdm starts.  I'll be right back I'm going to try it there.  This of course requires me to totally stop kdm.
<Remo_A> any hints what package might be the problem here?
<progreSSive> people, anybody knows any database channels in here???
<combo> does anyone use GUARDDOG? cuz i'm not sure how to have a connection?! :T
<Remo_A> what program has the sdpd in it?
<the-erm> ok Whiz2 I'm back, and now time to test the theory, I'm going to log in as my wife in a nother session and see if I can control this one.
<Remo_A> weird, no hits, what is it about that? why should konqueror be asking for the running sdpd process else than it not being active?
<Remo_A> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-392407.html
<combo> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Remo_A> hcid -s did the trick, but boy, why is that not automated?
* miles salutes
<senan> sena
<senan> jakarta
<sarge> jose, stop
* miles salutes
<miles> ok hi
<miles> cameron diaz?
<kondeDrakulj> anyone know about 25 updates from today?
<zorg_the_false> q. ubuntu has a tool to help the autocompletion of option inside shell ? how is it called ? and especially how do i disable it ?
<pag> zorg_the_false, you mean the command autocompletion in bash?
<zorg_the_false> pag: yep but not the normal executable one with PATH and filename, the one with the options behinds
<combo> - do u know some name of program that is alike to Wind. Movie Maker?
<combo> * i mean - veeeery similar :D
<pag> zorg_the_false, hmm... dunno sorry.
<zorg_the_false> Pici> zorg_the_false: The files are in /etc/bash_completion.d/ <- i got the answer elsewhere, thanks :)
<combo> and do u know some program that can make an animation gif from movie? :T
<Chousuke> mplayer can, afaik.
<Chousuke> be warned though: it will take a crapload of space.
<combo> Chousuke: eeeeee? mplayer?!
<Chousuke> yeah
<combo> Chousuke: r u sure ? :] 
<Chousuke> just see -vo help
<combo> apt-get install mplayer ? :] 
<combo> chouse
<combo> ok i'l' see it :)
<Chousuke> I'm not sure though, but at least I think mplayer can output to gif files
<Chousuke> you need to use it from the command line for that, though
<the-erm> Whiz2: for the record I can't figure it out.  Sorry man
<combo> !kpf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<progreSSive> people, anybody knows any database channels in here???
<the-erm> progreSSive: #mysql :?
<progreSSive> the-erm, sybase, preferably )
<the-erm> progreSSive: nope no one in #sybase
<progreSSive> the-erm, damn, okay, thanks anyways!!
<progreSSive> the-erm, oh, any #oracle? ))
<combo> i added some new applet to MAIN PANEL - it's public server-something ? i have a quest. :: how it works ? :] 
<the-erm> progreSSive: you could type /join #oracle to find out.
<progreSSive> yeah ))
<progreSSive> thanks
<miles> e
<miles> "moo" - cow
<Moo> ..
<the-erm> combo: http://localhost:port
<miles> oh my fault, i didnt know someone had that name in here
<miles> i was just acting silly
<miles> small world, eh?
<combo> the-erm: it works! THX :D:D
<_Shade_> how can i add user to a specified group?
<pag> _Shade_, sudo adduser username groupname
<combo> the-erm: can i protect that server with password somehow? that to the http://localhost:port/ access will be limited ? :] 
<combo> this little remote server is unbelievable COOOOOOOL :D:D i've been searching something like this for Windows for all my life :)
<the-erm> combo: it'd be better to install apache, then set up a password.   I haven't sued the server applet in years.
<combo> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<combo> the-erm: and thanks apache i'll be able to set my privacy server on HDD, won't i  ?:>
<the-erm> combo: It's pretty easy installing apache sudo apt-get install apache   you can mkdir ~/public_html/ and then http://localhost/~username/
<combo> the-erm: ok - thx once again :D
<the-erm> from there you'll need to edit ~/.htaccess tell it to allow indexes, and set up the password.  check in #apache and ask them about how to set up passwords.  I forget at this time, but it involves running htpasswd
<combo> the-erm: and one more quest. - istead of localhost might be my IP adress ?
<the-erm> yes, if you're behind a router you'll need to forward port 80
<combo> the-erm: ok, i'll ask on #apache for more details :)
<combo> wohoho... such many people on #apache chanell :D:D
<the-erm> oops not ~/.htaccess but ~/public_html/.htaccess
<alexnicol> What program can I use to batch create thumbnails
<twosouls82> bash + imagemagick
<BlueVette> good morning.
<vprints> what exactly are "Pre-released updates" ?
<BlueVette> I just installed Kubuntu 7.04 onto this iMac (PPC) and I cannot locate vnc files to install using adept... Why am I missing them?
<JackPhil> I can use mplayer as an engine of kaffeine in edgy
<JackPhil> but now in feisty, I cannt choose it
<vprints> BlueVette, mabe you just have to update your repositories or they are not set yet
<JackPhil> there is no such a option for mplayer, just xine
<BlueVette> hmm. okay
<JackPhil> addtional, edgy and feisty on different machine
<BlueVette> Does the PPC release of Kubuntu have pretty much all the same apps in Adept as the intel versions?
<JackPhil> any help?
<tristan_> Hello nerds, my webcam works in ekiga, it's a logitech quickcam pro 5000, with UVC, but it wont work with either Kopete or aMSN, help...
* genii sips a coffee
<SlimeyPete> real men gulp.
<tristan_> Off-topic.
<SlimeyPete> well noticed. Have a sticker :)
* miles surfs the web instead of working
<tristan_> This is a help channel, you know, for people who need help
* miles refers to himself in the third person in IRC
<SlimeyPete> I do apologise if our two-line offtopic conversation prevented others from recieving assistance.
* miles thinks tristan_ should calm down if he wants sme help
* genii hands coffee to all that want some. to be more alert for the assistance-giving part when it starts to happen
<SlimeyPete> genii: good plan
<jtt> can anyone tell how and why fstab is getting rewritten on reboots
<miles> jtt a script might be executing that does so
<jtt> miles yes i am sure of that but i need to know what one
<tristan_> Hello nerds, my webcam works in ekiga, it's a logitech quickcam pro 5000, with UVC, but it wont work with either Kopete or aMSN, help...
<twosouls82> tristan_: you really expect to get help like that?
<tristan_> yes
<SlimeyPete> "geeks", if you please ;p
<tristan_> similar thing
<U238Willy> ./ignore
<tristan_> Hello nerds, my webcam works in ekiga, it's a logitech quickcam pro 5000, with UVC, but it wont work with either Kopete or aMSN, help...
<tristan_> YOU'RE A COMMUNITY OF BASTARDS no offence
<[GuS] > tristan_: do not repeat your question... as you may wait to be helped
<runlevelten> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[GuS] > bah
<[GuS] > tristan_: dont will never get help like that, use google instead
<tristan_> This is why Windows sucks less, it works... sort of but it works...
<SlimeyPete> depends what you want to do, really.
<[GuS] > then keep using windows tristan_
<SlimeyPete> I find that kubuntu works well for my needs, YMMV :)
<U238Willy> ../troll
<tristan_> ur needs are only porn
<SlimeyPete> I have other needs too ;p
<BlueVette> tristan_ is pretty freaking sweet.
<tristan_> cheers
<[GuS] > lol
<newtokubuntu> how to i start desktop effects in kubuntu?
<tristan_> What desktop effects?
<tristan_> Widgets and stuff?
<tristan_> You need to install superkaramba
<pag> !beryl | newtokubuntu
<newtokubuntu> i'm running the gutsy alpha 5
<ubotu> newtokubuntu: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<[GuS] > He measn compiz FUusion
<newtokubuntu> so compiz fusion, yeah
<tristan_> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<[GuS] > means*
<tristan_> Or that.
<[GuS] > tristan_: stop with the bullshit
<newtokubuntu> Is it included by default or do I have to install it
<tristan_> [GuS] : Sorry, what was that? Bullshit?
<combo> the-erm: suuuuuuuux; this apache is difficult as hell!!! :] 
<tristan_> I was helping him, you shit eating bastard.
<[GuS] > your last name is tristan_ :P
<pag> !language | tristan_
<ubotu> tristan_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[GuS] > and Superkaramba is not desktop effects.
* miles votebans tristan_ 
<[GuS] > newtokubuntu:
<[GuS] > do you know how to add repositories?
<[GuS] > so i could tell you which one to add for Compiz Fusion
* runlevelten votebans tristan_
<Ben_Cs> hello. i have a file: warzone2100-2.0.7.package . how do i install it?
<newtokubuntu> Gus: yes, /etc/apt/sources.list
<[GuS] > good
<[GuS] > then add this one: deb http://ubuntu.moshen.de feisty eyecandy
<runlevelten> !language | tristan_
<ubotu> tristan_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[GuS] > oficial repos from Compiz, then you will get latest
<tristan_> eat cock u stupiud dick wad
<[GuS] > followed on that newtokubuntu, under the konsole type: wget http://ubuntu.moshen.de/2F306651.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<tristan_> i am 8 yrs old n no more thn u
<[GuS] > to add the gpg key for that repo
<runlevelten> tristan_: the fact that you are dross, is not our fault.
<tristan_> stfu virgins
<newtokubuntu> Gus: ok, what's the name of the package?
<runlevelten> I highly doubt you are eight years old, too. Now please state your support question in a reasonable way.
<tristan_> sorry there all stuiped here
<tristan_> they dont help the needy
<runlevelten> It's "they're". Now what is your problem?
<tristan_> Ask in  ##linux
<runlevelten> Your technical problem that is, we have no psychiatry support for you here. :)
<tristan_> It's a more friendly, less powercrazed mods.
<tristan_> Bringing /b/ackup
<runlevelten> Ah, 4chan
<runlevelten> !ops | tristan_
<ubotu> tristan_: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
* Hobbsee looks in
<gnomefreak> ?
<runlevelten> Just a heads up.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<[GuS] > ban!
<tristan_> Sorry
<tristan_> Me know me as done wrong
<[GuS] > :P
<tristan_> I am veyr very sorry
<runlevelten> tristan_: Nobody's interested in reforming your character. Do you have stuff you want help with?
<tristan_> Yeah, my webcam doesn't work in Kopete or aMSN but works in Ekiga
<newtokubuntu> [Gus]  how do I install it now?
<[GuS] > newtokubuntu: there are a cup of it
<[GuS] > you have to install: compiz compiz-kde  for sure
<[GuS] > there are another for the configs of Compiz
<Hobbsee> !guidelines | tristan_
<ubotu> tristan_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[GuS] > like compizconfig-settings-manager
<runlevelten> tristan_: are you using NAT?
<tristan_> I think it's a partially blocked nat
<tristan_> My problem is it doesn't work in settings, doesn't show a preview.
<[GuS] > newtokubuntu: and the pacjage emerald for you WM decorator in kubuntu
<runlevelten> You at least need to forward NAT with kopete
<runlevelten> Ah, what cam?
<[GuS] > package*
<tristan_> Ekiga works
<newtokubuntu> [Gus]  can you recommend a good tutorial?
<runlevelten> s/NAT/ports/
<tristan_> Oh, CAM
<tristan_> Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000
<[GuS] > newtokubuntu: sure, let me check my bookmarks
* runlevelten takes a work call and hasn't forgotten you.
<[GuS] > newtokubuntu: check out the 4 stepp: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/enable_compizfusion_in_ubuntu_feisty/
<[GuS] > and replace the package compiz-gnome by compiz-kde
<enoj_> Does anyone know how I can make my fonts look better? See screenshot: http://enoj.com/fonts.png - As you can see i'm using force fonts dpi and anti-aliasing, but they are still ugly (very thin (and no, using _bold_ doesn't help)).. On my laptop they look _much_ better with same fonts and settings, much easier to read
<newtokubuntu> [Gus]  Thank you
<[GuS] > newtokubuntu: as well libcompizconfig-backend-gconf by libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<[GuS] > and dont forget to install emerald
<genii> tristan_: some info on bottom of this page on what ports you may want to see are open etc http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support&comzone=show
<combo> tcp!
<combo> !tcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<combo> !udp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<combo> crap
<tristan_> Ah wait.
<tristan_> How do I add myself to the video group?
<genii> likely 6891 and 6892 need to be opened
<tristan_> I think that's the problem.
<tristan_> No wait. I'm in the video group...
<tuxi2> I'm looking for help installing kde-guidance
<runlevelten> tristan_: amsn should support it now.
<tristan_> Wait.
<tristan_> I don't have the v4l-common module.
<jason_> anyone give me feedback on my website, Im an ubuntu user, I want code to tell me how many donations I have recieved etc for free, any idea? http://stimulus.007ihost.com/jenna.html
<tristan_> What language
<tristan_> jason_:  what language?
<jason_> sorry html or php
* U238Willy laughs at ignored troll
<tristan_> jason_: Best thing to do: go to #php
<jason_> tristan_: yup, im just wandering whether it would have to be a paypal script if you know what i mean
<Hobbsee> jason_: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<tristan_> Can't you just like... view your donations through paypal?
<[GuS] > newtokubuntu: for more updated development packages you could add deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy repo too
<Ben_Cs> how does the whole caching system work in kde? suppose i have 2G of RAM. 300MB application use, 200MB buffer, and 1500MB is used by cach. suppose i run an app that needs 200MB. what happens?
<SlimeyPete> Ben_Cs: 200MB of your cache is freed and used
<SlimeyPete> Ben_Cs: 's not KDE that does it though, it's the kernel
<[GuS] > yes, is how linux works
<[GuS] > not kde
<SlimeyPete> the cache just uses all the spare RAM. It's designed never to interfere with the needs of applications.
<Ben_Cs> SlimeyPete: but in gnome it doesn't show that all 2G is used. meaning: nothing is cached?
<Ben_Cs> SlimeyPete: doesn't freeing cach to use mem. for apps makes it slow?
<mortici> is there an easy way to upgrade kubuntu from edgy to feisty
<SlimeyPete> Ben_Cs: I imagine that's just Gnome's memory indicator deciding not to display it
<Ben_Cs> i see
<SlimeyPete> Ben_Cs: apparently not. 'm no expert on the kernel but supposedly it doesn't affect performance to any significant degree.
<SlimeyPete> and if the app has previously been cached it makes load times much better :)
<Ben_Cs> i see. thanks. good to know
<SlimeyPete> Ben_Cs: you can use "top" from the CLI to see all sorts of details about memory (half of which I don't understand)
<genii> mortici: Use method 2 here http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html
<pag> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<scrondle> Hello. I ran a Kubuntu update this morning and KDE is hosed. When I startx I get a popup with "Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation."
<scrondle> Anyone have any ideas? I've checked permissions on my home directory, and they seem to be appropriate.
<JackPhil> It seems kaffeine 0.8.5 could not realize the mplayer installed in the sytem
<JackPhil> but 0.8.3 can
<combo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<combo> - can some1 help with wine. some fixme error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34891/ :S
<scrondle> Is anyone else having problem with the latest KDE updates?
<drif> is there some util which would give me info about my memory chips?
<combo> - how to configure wine?
<drif> combo: which setup.exe is that?
<combo> drif: what u mean whcih?
<combo> *which
<drif> well..setup.exe - it can be any software in the world..
<combo> i want to confure wine so i can have a voice
<Hobbsee> scrondle: you probably wont get an answer, due to the lack of information
<combo> this is 123 AVI to GIF converter v3.0 :D
<genii> scrondle: Not directly *buntu related but informative on this subject: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=328302
<combo> drif: oh.. u're saying about previous error :)
<drif> combo: referring to your paste
<combo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34891/
<combo> u mean it ?
<drif> yup
<scrondle> Thank you. I've seen that. I ran the update utilitiy this morning. There were about twenty updates to KDE. I ran them, afterwards I started getting error messages from Konqureror regarding KHTML being missing. I rebooted, then I received the error message regarding kstartupconfig.
<drif> btw, does anyone know what might be switching my keyboard repeat off?
<drif> like some shortcut I might accidentaly use
<scrondle> "find / -name kstartupconfig" doesn't find anything, but I've never done any troubleshooting regarding that, so I don't know if it should.
<elite101> hey i enabled a HDD (spare) and formatted it with Linux-swap will that make my computer faster? or does it really matter about RAM?
<Hobbsee> scrondle: use sudo chown -R user.user ~/.kde and restart X
<Hobbsee> scrondle: usually means something in ~/.kde has been run as root, so the permissions have changed.
<Hobbsee> elite101: the ram tends to matter more
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> well will it make a diff, at all thou?
<Hobbsee> maybe.
<I_Will_Rock_U> elite101 what is your RAM size
<scrondle> Hobbsee: No dice, same error.
<Hobbsee> scrondle: oh, sorry, i'tll need to be ~, not .kde/
<Hobbsee> scrondle: and i'm assuming you replaced user with your username
* Hobbsee forgot that .ICEauthority was stored outside of ~/.kde
<scrondle> Hobsee: Yes, of course.
<scrondle> I'll try it again
<yelele> hello
<troy> hey guys, I'm haing a problem upgrading my install due to a broken package (j2re1.4)... nothing on my system depends on this package, so I was wondering if anyone knows a way to force its removal?
<yelele> good night
<scrondle> Hobsee: Same error with the new syntax.
<yelele> why i can install rpm
<yelele> why i can't install rpm
<yelele> who can help me
<yelele> thanks
<Hobbsee> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<I_Will_Rock_U> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Hobbsee> scrondle: weird.
<rami> I cant get rosegarden to work, everytime i open it it says "system tile lapse to low". it can open midi files but i cant have sound so i dont know what i edity, help please?
<scrondle> Hobbsee: I know. I've tried a few troubleshooting threads and have not had success.
<I_Will_Rock_U> troy try "sudo aptitude install package"
<yelele> ok try&try thanks a lot
<ksivaji> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<rami> !rosegarden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rosegarden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<troy> ksivaji: fails: dpkg: error processing j2re1.4 (--remove): \n  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1 \n Errors were encountered while processing: \n j2re1.4 \n E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<scrondle> Hobbsee: Do you have any idea where I might look to see if others are having the same problem with this latest update to KDE?
<elite101> I_Will_Rock_u, i have 327mb of ram ;) (sd ram :(
<rami> help.....
<ksivaji> elite101 cool i think ubuntu can run even in 36Mb RAM
<Hobbsee> scrondle: ubuntuforums, i guess
<Hobbsee> ksivaji: uh.....no
<Hobbsee> ksivaji: 256mb is the minimum
<Hobbsee> elite101: you may want to run xubuntu
<yelele> ubuntu contain gcc.how can i use gcc and look gcc version
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu doesn't contain gcc.
<SlimeyPete> you have to install it.
<yelele> ok tahnks
<yelele> thanks
<ksivaji> yelele gcc filename.c to compile and ./a.out to execute binary file
<yelele> if i install gcc.how can i look gcc version
<_stranger_> guys, do u know how i can edit k-menu, other than using the menu editor?
<Tomi-idle> yelele: gcc --version
<troy> _stranger_: the kmenu is just a collection of .desktop files that live in folders across your system.
<yelele> like gcc2.0 or gcc 2.5 how to know gcc *.*
<yelele> ok i know
<yelele> thanks
<yelele> gcc  4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<yelele> why i can't use 'make'.i must install make from ftp.gnu.org
<ksivaji> troy have you fixed your problem
<Vaelen> yelele: try 'apt-get install make'
<troy> ksivaji: yes, but I can't explain why it's fixed... I tried using sudo from another user and it worked...
<ksivaji> troy fone
<ksivaji> fine*
<troy> ksivaji: thanks for putting up with me - it's a really strange error that I've never seen before...
<yelele> ok t try
<yelele> ok i try
<elite101> im running Kubuntu 7.04 on 323mb ram it runs smoooth. I even have only 4gb HDD and runs good. I would perfer 1tb SATA but i have to wait for a new sys, Quad core.
<elite101> 327*megs really but the MOBO has onboard like 4-6megs
<ksivaji> any one using FrostWire here ?
<elite101> no but i do use Limewire
<elite101> Frostwire downloads but then Kate opens up >.<
<Azzco> Hello I'm from sweden and I have my desktop set to english, I want Koffice to use swedish for word correction.. how?
<BluesKaj> elite101, how much space is kubuntu using on your HDD ?
<ksivaji> dpkg-deb: `/home/sivaji/package/frostwire-4.13.2.i586.deb' is not a debian format archive
<elite101> about 3gbs so far
<elite101> i have alot of programs and an ISO downloaded too im pushing the bare minumum
<eddyspagetty> how to make a "checkdisk" on kubuntu?
<elite101> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> eddyspagetty: fsck
<BluesKaj> ok, thx... thinking of using it on an old 233 MMX pc with XFCE
<elite101> lol Xubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> and you wouldn't happen to be a King fan, would you?
<BluesKaj> 128 RAM
<elite101> i use Kubuntu K6-500Mhz
<elite101> AMD
<Daisuke_Laptop> don't knock xubuntu, it's awesome for low-power situations
<elite101> lol i mean 323 megs is a little slow but it works
<Daisuke_Laptop> though fluxbox would be faster, i'd think
<Tomi-idle> low-power ftw :D
<elite101> :)
<eddyspagetty> Daisuke_Laptop: do i have to add the driveletter or something , and is it safe to use (even for a noob)?
<elite101> ppl keep on inturupting this convo :(
<elite101> but werer kind off-topic
<Tomi-idle> i had kde running fine on 256mb ram. ofc not openoffice or anything like that
<Tomi-idle> koffice is pretty good though
<BluesKaj> yeah Daisuke_Laptop, thinking i tmight be easier and faster than XP which simply crawls
<elite101> yeah i take off all that crap i need
<Tomi-idle> m$ took out the "Get the facts" website..
<elite101> like c;mon Phone Dialer?
<elite101> Dial-up? o_0
<BluesKaj> the MMX pc is used as an mp3 music server
<Daisuke_Laptop> eddyspagetty: there's no such thing as a drive letter in kubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomi-idle: but they added /compare, which is nearly as bad
<eddyspagetty> Daisuke_Laptop: i meant partition ;)
<Tomi-idle> i wonder if there should be some sort of hack for a filemanager to add drive letters ;P
<BlueVette> Hello.  Question for yall.   Running Kubuntu PPC 7.04 ... is there a ppc version of Flash 9 for this system?
<Daisuke_Laptop> especially when they try yo say windows gives you more choice :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> eddyspagetty: yes, you'll need to specify the partition
<BluesKaj> elite101, this MMX has 6G HDD , so it can store alotta music
<elite101> G4 tech tv Metal gear solid4 video/trailer :)
<elite101> :)
<SlimeyPete> 6G isn't a lot of music ;p
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tomi-idle: i would hope a hack like that never arises, because drive letters just don't work that well
<BluesKaj> at the cost of good sound
<genii> Tomi-idle: whoever writes something like that needs to be smacked around
<Daisuke_Laptop> 6g...  yeah, multiply that times 30 and get back to me :P
<Tomi-idle> i was sort of kidding :D
<_stranger_> guys, tell me honestly, what's better: ubuntu, or kubuntu? =)
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPete, at 128kb , it can store plenty of mp3s
<Daisuke_Laptop> whatever you prefer, gnome or kde
<Tomi-idle> but some coming from windows might actually have a more "home" feeling with drive lettering (eventhough they might not actually mean antyhing)
<Daisuke_Laptop> _stranger_: there is no real "better"
<BlueVette> _stranger_: pclinuxos :)
<SlimeyPete> desktopBSD ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> most of us are using kubuntu (it's the kubuntu channel, after all)
<BlueVette> I don't care for gnome
<yelele> root@yelele-desktop:/tmp/make# make
<yelele> bash: make: command not found
<boris_> slimeypete hows desktopbsd like ?
<boris_> is it fast ?
<_stranger_> apt-get install make
<yelele> what's mean
<Tomi-idle> i tried gnome, i tried to force myself to use gnome, but kde is better for me
<SlimeyPete> boris_: was pretty good last time I tried
<SlimeyPete> boris_: not quite as easy as ubuntu. About the same speed, maybe a little quicker.
<SlimeyPete> but that was over a year ago
<boris_> aha
<_stranger_> i know a guy, who uses openbsd with xfce as a desktop )
<genii> _stranger_: since they both use the same engine underneath the window managere it is just whatever you find prettier or easier to use
<boris_> sorry i joined recently  and i didnt see everything u wrote
<Vaelen> _stranger_: There is an xfce version of ubuntu too.
<yelele> _stranger_> how can i do?thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> apt-get install build-essential
<Daisuke_Laptop> not make
<Vaelen> Daisuke_Laptop: Ahh, good to know, thanks.
<chaosrat> hell-o!
<Vaelen> Does that install gcc too if you don't already have it?
<yelele> <Daisuke_Laptop>:ok how can i install 'make'
<Vaelen> yelele: installing the package called 'build-essential' will install make.
<yelele> gcc 4.3  my ntuntu
<_stranger_> sudo apt-get install make build-essential
<_stranger_> just like that )
<yelele> ok try wait a monent
<yelele> root@yelele-desktop:/# sudo apt-get install make build-essential
<yelele> E:  /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<yelele> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<yelele> why
<yelele> error where
<phpcode> yelele:  "is another process using it?"
<_stranger_> close synaptic or adept
<Daisuke_Laptop> is another copy of adept open?
<_stranger_> whatever u have open :)
<yelele> ok just i use the soft update .
<_stranger_> yelele: what do u wanna compile anyway? =)
<yelele> wanna compile anyway? =   this i don't know
<yelele> sorry
<_stranger_> what program do you want to compile/make ?
<yelele> apache
<yelele> &make-3.81 from ftp.gnu.org
<_stranger_> wouldn't it be better to just install it using apt-get? from the repository?
<yelele>  repository   what's mean
<jhutchins> !repository | yelele
<ubotu> yelele: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<yelele> ok
<jhutchins> !packages | yelele: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<ubotu> yelele: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<underdog5004> genii, you still here?
<genii> underdog5004: wHERE ELSE WOULD I BE? ;)
<genii> bah capslock
<underdog5004> ha ha, n00b
<underdog5004> j/k
<underdog5004> what time is it there?
<elite101> hey im having sound issues
<elite101> i cant hear anything online?
<genii> underdog5004: 11:20 AM
<elite101> not in Konqueror or Firefox?
<underdog5004> oh...8:20 here
<elite101> i can play songs on my computer and stuff but any audio thats online i cant hear?
<elite101> i tried everything in Kmix its just nothing will work? is it my sound card?
<elite101> mhm anyone have this happen before?
<SlimeyPete> might be a Flash problem?
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> thats what i was just thinking lol since everything i tried was with flash
<SlimeyPete> I've had audio problems in Flash. Think I still do, actually. I'm not sure there's a fix though.
<SlimeyPete> aprt from using Gnash instead.
<elite101> how do i un-install the flash-plugin in firefox?
<elite101> ahh uc
<elite101> i un-installed Gnash?
<elite101> could that be a problem
<elite101> cuz it happend around that time too
<SlimeyPete> elite101: gnash is a replacement for flash and vice-versa.
<elite101> yeah well i had both of em installed
<SlimeyPete> if you uninstall flash and reinstall gnash you might have more luck
<SlimeyPete> though gnash won't do everything that flash will
<elite101> yeah well i like Flash
<elite101> yeah
<elite101> like youtube
<SlimeyPete> yeah.
<elite101> i will install it again
<elite101> and c
<elite101> i uninstalled it because it was slow on my computer lol im pushing the minumum here
<elite101> K6-500Mhz 327mb ram
<elite101> i dont like usuing adept makes my computer run slow too
<BluesKaj> I'm still trying to get konq to use flash , but no luck so far ... had it working in the previous setup , but I've forgotten how ...the plugin scan on konq does nothing
<fkm> Does anybody know what libberylsettings0-kconfig is for? I couldn't find anything useful using google and the README is empty too...
<elite101> BluesKaj, i got flash working with konqueror
<BluesKaj> elite101, bully for you ,...tell us how then :)
<Hobbsee> fkm: beryl kcontrol module, but i dont think it works
<elite101> lol
<elite101> well u have to use firefox too
<BluesKaj> it doesn't help anyone , just to say it works for you
<fkm> Ok, because I didn't see any changes in Beryl since I've installed it :) Thank you Hobbsee!
<elite101> but what i did is i downloaded firefox went to www.joecartoon.com and then it downloaded the plugin and then i went to konqeuror and youtube works i didnt have to install the one usuing konsole/terminal i never havetoo
<BluesKaj> I have FF , and it works fine ...I'd like to get konq to use flash as well
<fkm> Ah :D
<elite101> well did u install flash from adept/terminal?
<elite101> i didnt have to do that i just downloaded FF and installed the plugin and now both of em work :)
<fkm> Now I see :D I was looking at the wrong place :| Thank you _very_ much :D
<fkm> Now I finally could get rid of the window shadows in Beryl :D
<fkm> So. But now I'm off
<elite101> alot of ppl have problems with Flash on Konqueror?
<fkm> Nice evening everybody!
<elite101> lol good afternoon
<elite101> 11:30 am here
<elite101> who has problems with flash and konqueror?
<elite101> anyone?
<adenicio> any geeks here know how to do human interface?like control the pc with the wiimote,do streaming from the pc to my psp
<jeroenvrplap> can someone please help  me with knetworkmanager
<adenicio> elite101: wa is flash?
<rabindra> hello
<jeroenvrplap> ?
<jeroenvrplap> he sees the networks
<rabindra> this is the first time I am using IRC
<jeroenvrplap> using a linksys with ndiswrapper
<jeroenvrplap> so far so good
<jeroenvrplap> but when filling in the 128b hex key (open) it hangs on 57%
<jeroenvrplap> any solution?
<adenicio> elite101: i got prrob with konquer,well not realy it just i like to see my files in detail i want to know where to change the option so when i brows everything is in details
<jeroenvrplap> or where I can find the error logs?
<adenicio> any geeks here know how to do human interface?like control the pc with the wiimote,do streaming from the pc to my psp
<animimotus> hi
<jeroenvrplap> adenicio: I think thats to exotic for here
<adenicio> animimotus: your name is hard to say
<jeroenvrplap> I dont even get answer on my wifi question :-(
<animimotus> for me quanta's bug report I search the term for the code structure breadcrumbs that appear in bottom? Like <body><div><strong>
<animimotus> * my
<adenicio> jeroenvrplap: look so.i'll say allmost the smae for u with your wifi.i give up with the wifi i just run a cable :-)
<animimotus> they can understand so? "code structure breadcrumbs"?
<adenicio> animimotus: ???wat???
<adenicio> runlevelten: hey u there people got question here.arent u workin here to help?
<jeroenvrplap> adenicio: actually it works when you dont use knetworkmanager
<runlevelten> adenicio: Sorry, I have other stuff I have to do right now, so I am only popping my head in once in a while.
<runlevelten> Sorry :(
<SlimeyPete> adenicio: none of us "work here"
<SlimeyPete> we're volunteers...
<runlevelten> !volunteer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> !volunteers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> heh
<adenicio> runlevelten: lol i forgot u help for free thats good.keep up the good job if it's a job lol SlimeyPete
<runlevelten> In my real job I'm actually a tank driver. Hence the long gaps.
* runlevelten pulls your leg ;)
<BluesKaj> !patience | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SlimeyPete> in *my* real job I'm a programmer, hence the poor typing and general sense of confusion.
<U238Willy> haha.. runlevelten.. nice.. ;)
<adenicio> runlevelten: your not that smart but maybe u can help me lol.i want to control my mouse with the  wiimote.and the video i does watch in streaming doesnt play with real player.
<terrestre> someone having trouble with compiz-fusion?
<elite101> well i tried to install Gnash it worked and everything but the sound still does not work so im going to try to remove and re-install Firefox ;)
<runlevelten> the what the who now? Well with the wiimote, I don't even know what they use to communicate withv the machine
<adenicio> !true | BluesKaj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about true - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> and is it realplayer you're trying to control, or realplay that won't play something?
* runlevelten is a python programmer irl.
* runlevelten is transitioning to new job.
* elite101 looks at him and says "we dont care" ;) 
<elite101> jk
<elite101> mhm well i just uninstalling some sh*t and now im going to install Firefox/flash to see if my sound works again :)
<SlimeyPete> runlevelten: the wiimotes use bluetooth coupled with a bar full of infrared LEDs, just FYI.
<SlimeyPete> so you can use them with PCs
<SlimeyPete> dunno how it's one though ;)
<adenicio> runlevelten: lol.the wiimote is bluetooth butclient blue doesnt detect it.on the web site for the streamin they say to see the video u need pilotes*to see witch i get by downloadin real player.now they say if u want to see the video play with real player right clic but theres no options to play it with real player like windows
<elite101> u can use the Wii mote with the xbox 360 there is a tut on it and in the video he is playing halo
<hxteam> hi
<elite101> u need a ps2 adpater a small Mobile handheld with an "hacked" drivers (bluetooth enabled) and u can use the Wii mote with the 360
<elite101> or if u run linux on ur PS3 u can use the xbox 360 controller yet again another "hacked" driver
<hxteam> hi
<elite101> hey
<runlevelten> Right, so you have two separate issues. First, setting up the wiimote to act as a remote. you done that?
<adenicio> elite101:  i hate the 360
<elite101> mee tooo
<elite101> but there controller are good
* runlevelten remembers of things called bluemote and kanyremote
<elite101> how much are bluetooth (usb) adapters? like 20$ rite?
<adenicio> elite101: lol wa u talkin about i want it for the pc like wa they do in youtube video on linux ect i dont want it for a 360 witch sucks verymuch
<elite101> yeah i know
<elite101> im just saying the things u can do with Wiimote
<elite101> its crazy
<genii> elite101: I just got a Dlink adapter for $30
<elite101> mhm
<elite101> that sounds like a good but
<genii> works fine with linux
<elite101> how much data transfer is it up too?
<elite101> like the max rate? or does it say
<genii> elite101: Doesn't say. But file transfers from my cellphone and back seem to be around 250K/second (4 seconds for a meg about)
<elite101> im thinking about only 54megs?
<elite101> ahh ic
<elite101> mhm thats not too bad
<Chousuke> bluetooth?
<elite101> if u get it too work i would be intrested
<elite101> yeah
<genii> Chousuke: Yup
<Chousuke> Yeah, 200k/s sounds about right.
<adenicio> runlevelten: called bluemote and kanyremote???the bluetooth manager doesnt detect my wiimote.thing would be much easyer if i can install the best bluetooth manager"blue soleil"
<elite101> how much was the WIImote? like 40$?
<Chousuke> for BT 2.0 at least
<runlevelten> it would be even easier if you could just put the nintendo games straight in your PC, too.
<adenicio> elite101: i fu talkin to me highlite my name please
<elite101> yeah k
<elite101> sorry
<Chousuke> not too speedy, but enough for small transfers.
<genii> Dlinkk DBT-122 adapter
<runlevelten> but anyway, heh - what bluetooth manager do you mean adenicio?
<runlevelten> kbluetoothd?
<elite101> adenicio, how much for the wii-mote?
<adenicio> runlevelten: elite101 u people chatin a bunch of stupidness lol.i just want to find how to control my pc with my wiimote not playgame wat soever.
<elite101> how much for the remote?
<adenicio> elite101: i dont know i found it
<adenicio> :-P
<elite101> what?
<adenicio> hey its possible
<elite101> o_0
<adenicio> runlevelten: when does stjin does log on?
<local> hello
<elite101> stdin?
<local> how i change the language in kubuntu.when i search for swedish i can only see english
<elite101> someone had the same problem but only with Koffice
<local> can you help me_
<adenicio> elite101:  i tink its his name he explains verygood.and gives u links
<local> hello elite101
<elite101> mhm yeah links he gets from google? im sure there is a site befor u go blabbering on here :\
<elite101> hello local
<elite101> i dont know how to do that? i think its in Kcontrol or something
<elite101> or unless its locked on english if u installed the whole distro on english?
<adenicio> elite101: no no just when u ask the question etc he give u a perfect link on the ubuntu website
<runlevelten> alt F2  regional & accessibility
<elite101> yeah
<adenicio> elite101: he have to be a linux geek lol
<elite101> i was going to type that
<elite101> yeah or a google geek?
<runlevelten> alt F2 kcontrol  regional & accessibility
<runlevelten> even, heh
<runlevelten> well there are numerous accounts of people using the wiimote successfully.
<elite101> adenicio i know this great site it helps me with my problems and stuff i get this good amount oflinks about wiimote and stuff wanna hear it?
<runlevelten> Not having one handy, I can't set up an rfcomm and play with it myself, so I have to look elsewhere.
<local> elite log on gaim
<adenicio> runlevelten: there a lot of video with the wiimote on youtube with linux
<elite101> local? do i know u?
<local> lol
<elite101> i dont have gaim?
<local> ah
<local> kopete
<elite101> yeah
<adenicio> runlevelten: i got tru on windows but linux ... oufff
<local> on msn
<elite101> yeah
<runlevelten> adenicio: http://homepage.mac.com/ianrickard/wiimote/wiili_wimote.html
<elite101> suzuki_hayabusa_kidd@hotmail.com
<elite101> ;)
<local> i know
<elite101> ohh?
<local> lol
<elite101> :P i wanna say how?
<local> just log
<adenicio> elite101: wa website?
<yeniklasorr> I'm trying to setup "internet DJ console". Can you help me to set jack ports?
<elite101> google.com
<elite101> its very good
<elite101> www.google.com
<elite101> they even have a search bar gor yeah :)
<adenicio> elite101: wait wait give me time to lol.........
<adenicio> lol
<adenicio> ok
<runlevelten> Aha, this looks better adenicio: http://www.wiili.org/index.php/WMD
<elite101> see what google can do for yah'
<adenicio> runlevelten: PERFECTO
<adenicio> elite101: im to lazy to look i like when someone look for me :-P
<adenicio> elite101: dont tell runlevelten :-P
<elite101> lol?
<elite101> www.hackaday.com is a great site for stuff like that i go to it everyday lol
<elite101> omg omg omg omg a PSP UNBRIKER WUUU!!!!!!!1
<elite101> omg i have waited ages for this to come out now i can resurect my friends psp :)
<adenicio> elite101: LOL I SOLD MY FRIEND brick PSP he going kill me if he see that
<elite101> lmao omg i cant believe it i downgraded 16psp's in total now i only briked one stupid file .eboot :(
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<adenicio> elite101: have u try pimp streamer or ir shell? there are homebrew a psp must have
<elite101> yeah but they suck i just make a whole bunch of iso's from blockbuster but dont do that its illegal its also piracy >:(
<elite101> i dont use my psp since it smashed plus i will hack the new one :) there so vulnerable
<xsion> a
<xsion> hi] 
<adenicio> elite101: lol i dont play game anymore with my psp i only do hacks listen to music etc.like the videos on my pc i could watch them direct on my psp
<adenicio> el to remote for my tv broke i does use the psp to change the channel to watch naruto
<adenicio> :-)
<elite101> yeah lol i dont watch anime its kinda geeky and gay * but hey u like so thats myopion (ir remote ;P
<elite101> man i cant believe a battery hack and a jikkick battery hack can bring back a psp now the new psp will be even more hackable since u cant brick it ;)
<elite101> man team N00Bz! have done it again
<adenicio> elite101: lol
<elite101> well this is great "come unbrick ur psp 45$ each"
<elite101> opps sorry for being off-topic i thought i was in the windows channel :( my bad
<elite101> !offtopic | elite101
<adenicio> lol
<adenicio> how do i activat multiverse?
<elite101> no its kinda not funny thou i got banned for being offtopic plus when ppl have questions
<elite101> its not something to joke about
<adenicio> elite101: how did u get banned?
<elite101> they probably all ignored us, its kinda of a support channel we should of been talking about "psp" in #kubuntu-offtopic
<adenicio> u dont have rights to talk about wat u want
<andresj> adenicio, go to KMenu > System > Adept Manager; enter your password; then go to Adept > Manage repositories; activate "Software restricted by copyright... (multiverse)"
<elite101> esp when someone has a question we could of "flooded" them out SORRY* about that ppl it wont happen again*
<jhutchins> elite101: Why not go make a #psp channel if there isn't one already?
<elite101> yeah sorry about that
<elite101> it was my bad
* runlevelten wishes there were a more clear distinction made between *copyright* and *patent*, since copyright == good and patent == bad.
<elite101> lol patent? is bad
<genii> runlevelten: What are your views on trademark then? Good/bad/indifferent? ;)
<runlevelten> | #kubuntu-offtopic
<elite101> man i feel bad i flooded the whole thing with "psp" chatter :(
<runlevelten> elite101: everyone's kubuntu is running perfectly. Be happy.
* runlevelten tempts fate and watches the consequences.
<BluesKaj> konq wont use flashplugin ...wonder why
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: did you close browsers, run firefox, then run konqy, then scan for new plugins if it still wan't working?
<andresj> blueskaj, i think kubuntu feisty's konqueror will just ask you to install flash when you open a website that has flash in it...
<Angelus> is it good to use lilo bootloader? or it will mess something
<Angelus> ?
<BluesKaj> flashplugin-nonfree works fine in FF ... konq just doesn't see it when scan plugins enabled
<runlevelten> Ah, so you have restarted konqueror completely, and/or scanned manually then.
<runlevelten> Ensuring that your firefox plugins dir is picked up, I spose, because stranger things have happened.
<andresj> BluesKaj, do a 'dpkg-query -L flashplugin-nonfree' and see what directory it is installed in. then add that directory in the scan list in konqueror
<BluesKaj> andresj,  it seems  there are several files in which flashplugin-nonfree resides ...which would be the actual working plugin ,, the .so file ?
<andresj_> BluesKaj, the xpi file
<Kite_DH> hey guys
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> xpt perhaps , no xpi listed
<andresj_> mmm... yes
<andresj_> it's xpt, no xpi, sorry
<Kite_DH> how to execute *.bin files?
<BluesKaj> ok, andresj_ ..will try that
<andresj_> Kite_DH, just double click on them, or if that doesn't work, go to it's directory in konqueror, press F4 and do ./somefile.bin
<Kite_DH> thx
<andresj_> Kite_DH you might also have to set it's mode to executable 'chmod +x somefile.bin'
<runlevelten> Yeah. You'll need to choose to make it runnable how andresj said.
<runlevelten> assuming it didn't come out of an archive :)
<valentin13> hey room
<Angelus> how can i install the default kde control centre?
<andresj> Angelus, it is already installed: Alt+F2, type in kcontrol
<SRN9> hey I was just wondering... is there some specific way you can make kubuntu mound a second hd?
<jtt> any recommendations for a new laptop i need to buy one immediately that linux runs well on
<SRN9> I just formated it and its all ready I just have no access to it.
<andresj> SRN9, System Settings > Avanced > Disk and Filesystems
<miles> are there any kernel hackers in here?
<miles> can someone direct me to a kernel hacker irc room?
<miles> please
<miles> **
<adenicio> runlevelten: i dose off a little.i download python-xlib-0.14rc1.tar.gz how do i install it?
<miles> !find python-xlib
<ubotu> Found: python-xlib, python-xlib-doc
<miles> you might find it easier to use the repository for that adenicio
<Arwen> !compile | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Arwen> if you don't know how to compile software, you shouldn't do it
<valentin13> 65+
<miles> compile softwaer is pretty easy though....assuming you use the default settings..i dont know much about the flags and what not
<miles> i run x/kubuntu, not gentoo!
<Arwen> pssh, flags are meaningless
<miles> are they?
<Arwen> yeah
<miles> hm...part of the reason i was turned off towards gentoo, i didnt know what flags i should be using
<miles> and using flags was the inherent strength of that distro
<miles> so anyways, adenicio, if you ask me, use the repository to install that python-xlib
<miles> if you ask Arwen, you shouldnt compile if you dont know what your doing
<miles> does anyone know what the name of the kernel hacker IRC channel is?
<Arwen> ##kernel maybe?
<miles> o
<miles> no i really had no clue
<Arwen> :-)
<adenicio> miles: yea but is it the 0.14rc?
<Arwen> 0.13
<Arwen> there a particular reason you need 14rc?
* miles doesnt know how to switch between two IRC channels in bitchx
<runlevelten> if you don't know how to compile software, you shouldn't do it... flags are meaningless
<runlevelten> Not sure I agree with either of those ;)
<miles> adenicio, do you know about http://packages.ubuntu.com
<miles> ?
<miles> brb
<runlevelten> miles: don't use bitchX, it is pure suck on a stick.
<Arwen> heh, bitchX
<runlevelten> Like all of the lollipop is gone from the stick, and all that's left is the suck.
<runlevelten> It's irssi with the goodness removed. :(
* miles loves CLI, so bitchx was a natural curiosity
<miles> it makes it look like im doing work instead of talking in IRC at work
<miles> i normally use konversation
<valentin13> where are french  here
<Pici> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<miles> so no one in here is a kernel hacker?
<miles> entering the command "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags", does this show what flags i have set or what flags i can set based on my cpu?
<miles> or its just meaningless
<Arwen> CPU flags != compiler flags
<Arwen> CPU flags define what instruction sets your CPU can execute, compiler flags tell the compiler to "optimize" code in a certain way.
<valentin13> qui parle francis ici
<valentin13> FRANCAIS
<andresj> valentin13, #ubuntu-fr #kubuntu-fr
<andresj> how do I install java in kubuntu feisty?
<Angelus> i re-installed grub, how can i create a menu.1st?
<Angelus> is there some tool?
<Arwen> !java | andresj
<ubotu> andresj: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Angelus> i re-installed grub, how can i create a menu.1st?
<Angelus> is there some tool?
<andresj> Angelus, the file is menu.lst
<Arwen> Angelus, eh, not really. You'll probably have to write at least part of it by hand.
<Baubal> I installed kubuntu 7.04 a month ago. CDs and usb flash drives automounted on the desktop fine.  Now, they stopped automounting.  I am not quite sure what caused this - I am thinking an apt-get update, upgrade or something.  Any idea on how to fix? I read on the forums that a bunch of users have this same issue
<cheeseboy> how do i setup internet conection sharing from linux to xbox using a crossover cable?
<andresj> Baubal, what do you mean by stopped automounting? did you install automount? or you mean what comes with kubuntu?
<Baubal> the one that comes with kubuntu after a default install
<Baubal> worked perfectly, but I havent used a CD in a while, so not sure when or "what" broke it
<Angelus> can someone tell me how to create an initrd img for a custome kernel?
<gnopfelbrie> hallo
<andresj> baubal, well a message should appear when you connect them, if it doesn't maybe you selected "Do this always for this type of media" while you were selecting "Do nothing"... and that makes it not mount it
<gnopfelbrie> jemand da =?
<gnopfelbrie> ohh english
<gnopfelbrie> ok
<gnopfelbrie> some good looking girls around ?
<gnopfelbrie> *hehe*
<Baubal> andresj: you know of a way to reverse that if that is what happened?
<andresj> Baubal it is in the System Settings > Notifications > Storage Media Notifications
<Baubal> andresj: I'll give that a shot.. I really hope that does the trick :) ty kindly
<andresj> you'r welcome
<BluesKaj> no joy  with flash on konq ..the flash xpt file doesn't load in konq
<andresj> I just installed apt-get install sun-java6-jre, did killall -KILL konqueror, and then opened konqueror... but java seems not to work!
<jake_> hi guys
<jake_> do anyone knows to change the order of my grub?
<andresj> what can I do to make java work in konqueror, if I already installed sun-java6-jre?
<andresj> jake_ what do you mean by change order?
<jake_> <andresj> to make the windows xp the default boot instead of kubuntu
<andresj> jake_, add a line saying "default X" at the start of your menu.lst, where X is the number of the entry (first one is 0)
<Gast690> hy?
<andresj> jake_, probably there is already a line saying "default 0", so edit that instead
<jake_> <andresj> i mean what shall i type to the terminal to open menu list?
<andresj> jake_ I mean edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andresj> how do I make java work in konqueror? I already installed sun-java6-jre using apt-get.
<andresj> never mind about java, I jut had to enable Tools > HTML Settings > Java
<jake_> <andrsj> thanx a lot
<jake_> <andresj> sorry buddy but im a new to linux world. what command shall i type to modify the grub?
<andresj> jake_ "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst", you can also edit it with kate or kwrite (Alt-F2 > kdesu kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<andresj> how do I make konqueror enable Java in HTML Settings by default?
<BluesKaj> andresj, you prolly need java - common
<zeke> anyone know how to, or know a link about installing beryl in Gutsy?
<andresj> BluesKaj, it is already installed (I think it was installed by sun-java6-jre)
<andresj> BluesKaj, java works when I enable it manually Tools > HTML Settings > Java, but I want it to stay like that...
<BluesKaj> andresj, check konq /settings /configure/java&javascript on the sidebar
<jake_> <andresj> thanx a lot buddy
<andresj> BluesKaj, Enable Java globally is checked
<draik> !mame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andresj> jake_ you are welcome
<BluesKaj> java-common will prolly help you andresj
<draik> Anyone here know about getting mame to work on Kubuntu?
<andresj> BluesKaj, java-common is already installed
<zeke> gutsy beryl anyone?
<draik> zeke, I think Beryl is done. Try compiz
<BluesKaj> andresj, what about j2re1.4 ?
<zeke> alright
<BluesKaj> !beryl | zeke
<ubotu> zeke: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<andresj> BluesKaj, it is not, I am installing it...
<BluesKaj> BTW andresj , what flashplugin are you using in konq ..would you mind checking for me ?
<andresj> BluesKaj, I just entered a website that had flash, and a message appeared saying "The following plugins are available" and I installed it (it never asked me for a password)
<miles> hello, world!
<world> hello, miles!
<miles> hahaha
<miles> how do u change ur name?
<anthronaut>  type /nick yournewname
<andresj> BluesKaj, so I don't have flashplugin nor flashplugin-nonfree it installed
<miles> ahh, i was trying /name
<anthronaut> nope its /nick
<miles> test?
<thisisatest> hello?
<Lynoure> hmm
<BluesKaj> the konq plugin in the repos is version 7 which won't work on most flash sites anymore since most are using version 9 , but even after installing V-9 flash still isn't seen by lonq and tring the manual plugin route in konq doesn't make it work either
<andresj> BluesKaj, it works for me.
<BluesKaj> ok andresj , waht flash plugin do you have in konq plugins list ?
<andresj> BluesKaj, it says /home/andres/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<BluesKaj> thx
<andresj> BluesKaj, I installed  j2re1.4, but Java is still disabled by default. I have to HTML Settings > java to get it
<BluesKaj> damn konq is full of arcane settings scattered here and there , trying to get stuff to run is a real exercise in detective work
<andresj> well I give up, I'll have to activate it myself when I see a page wit hjava
<murchadh> Yeah but it's ability to start with 4 or 5 tabs with windows with 6 or seven panes all open on common web sites or local folders make it the....... ooops thought I was still in #kubuntu-offtopic.
<BluesKaj> murchadh, i agree but what a pita to get the media stuff setup properly
<jermain> i lost my program bar, can someone help me?
<murchadh> I hear ya BluesKaj! I do.  :)
<jermain> help?
<JuNkPhreak> anyone know what this is ?  hald-runner
<ubuntu> hello. is anyone here?
<jermain> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> hi jermain :)
<WhatTheFuzz> #ubuntu
<ubuntu> i have a big problem. i'm stucked in kubuntu
<ubuntu> so, i want to install kubuntu, i burn the iso from windows (windows is gone, hehe), but the install fails at 94%
<ubuntu> i have a blank cd and usb stick. what can i do?
<ubuntu__> hello
<JuNkPhreak> so your saying you burned the iso and its corrupted
<ubuntu> yes, i have some problems with the cd
<ubuntu> at the final of instalation
<ubuntu> i install twice, but the computer freze at 94%
<ubuntu> "configuring hardware"
<arun> I just installed GNOME with tango icons, and i love it
<JuNkPhreak> will it boot with the cd in it ?
<ubuntu> i can't eject the cd in k3b
<arun> running kubuntu and gnome simultaneously
<ubuntu> yes, i'm writing from the livecd
<arun> as in, not at the same time, but whatever
* murchadh just tried to watch a youtube video in konqueror, and he's still rofl. Couldn't even watch an old flash7 anim I used to watch. Yeah BluesKaj, it sure lags in that department.
<ubuntu> it's not possible to eject LiveCD?
<ubuntu> i can burn a new image
<JuNkPhreak> you dont have another pc  to reburn the CD?
<ubuntu> nop
<JuNkPhreak> ok
<ubuntu> i didn't expect that
<JuNkPhreak> have you pull up a term window and typed eject ?
<ubuntu> i press Help -> About Kde
<ubuntu> i'm waiting to stop the cd
<ubuntu> eject and nothing
<JuNkPhreak> is it trying to burn  now?
<ubuntu> no, in the DVD it's the kubuntu cd
<ubuntu> i can't eject
<nodesert> i installed oracle but it starts automaticly everytime.how can i stop it
<ubuntu> it's not possible to install kubuntu from internet? netinstall
<ubuntu> a script or something like that
<JuNkPhreak> you might have to google that one dunno probley
<JuNkPhreak> google unoffical ubuntu guide might help
<BluesKaj> murchadh, all I get is that my flash install is old or java isn't enabled ...yet i have the latest flash plugin as the help file in konq describes and java enabled , but flash won't work in konq , no probs in FF tho
<ubuntu> thanks for support JuNkPhreak
<JuNkPhreak> well hope it helps
<Xera^> Hi :)
<murchadh> BluesKaj: Yeah I was kinda saying that that's my experience with that end of things. I don't use them much and the kids have long since started using FF as well, leaving me somewhat oblivious to it's inadequacies. I think it actually used to work "better" for me before.
<JuNkPhreak> ubuntu do you havea ubuntu cd ?
<JuNkPhreak> you can install that and do apt-get for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<JuNkPhreak> duh lol
<ubuntu> yes, i have it
<ubuntu> ubuntu
<ubuntu> but
<ubuntu> aaa
<ubuntu> 5.05 i guess
<ubuntu> it's the old version
<JuNkPhreak> well you can install ubuntu and do a apt-gat for kubuntu
<JuNkPhreak> well doa quickm install on the olfder version and then redownload the new and install :}
<BluesKaj> murchadh, I like konq's speed and solidity otherwise ...guess I'll keep FF around til i get this dumb problem solved
* murchadh wonders if anyone has ever releasead a version 5.05 [SOS] ?
<ubuntu> i don't know exactly what version is
<murchadh> BluesKaj: I do admire the fact that konqueror adds all other browser to her "Open in" list.... And maybe one day, with support....
<BluesKaj> JuNkPhreak, this the KUBUNTU chat , if you want advicew about UBUNTU , join #ubuntu ...altho you can install ubuntu then install kubuntu-desktop as well
<JuNkPhreak> doa defualt install of the version of ubuntu  and download new version and burn and install
<apfelbox> hallo
<_wintermute_> anyone running dapper with beryl  on a i810 chipset?
<JuNkPhreak> i dont need the advice
<JuNkPhreak> i was helping
<BluesKaj> oh sorry JuNkPhreak, looked like quaestion since you didn't use anyones's name on your answer
<BluesKaj> er nick
<jake_> guys my adept could not fetch updates
<jake_> help please
<JuNkPhreak> np :}
<JuNkPhreak> just got my tiwnview finsh yesterday
<JuNkPhreak> dual 19inch wides very nice
<jake_> guys pplease help to fix my adept
<JuNkPhreak> your gui adept ?
<JuNkPhreak> whats up ?
<jake_> i cant fetch updates
<JuNkPhreak> is it locked?
<arun> umm
<jake_> yes
<JuNkPhreak> have you check to see if you have more than one running?
<arun> i just installed gnome, and i get the option of using the gnome de when i log in, but all the gnome apps/features aren't present
<arun> do i need to install anything else for that?
<arun> will that mess up my kubuntu install?
<duende> Help: I just installed a fresh copy of kubuntu 7.04 on my laptop, and for some reason, my dvd burner is not working.  It has worked in kubuntu in prior installs, and it works now when i boot back into windows, but k3b reports that /dev/scd0 is not a cdrom device.  Any suggestions?
<JuNkPhreak> < jake_> have you opened upa term window and did ps -ef ? top see if you have 2 of them running?
<JuNkPhreak> top =to
<jake_> nope, its only one
<arunkale> do i need to install ubuntu-desktop or is gnome enough
<JuNkPhreak> whats the error message your getting
<JuNkPhreak> < jake_>
<nodesert_> i have some programs which start automaticly
<nodesert_> how can i stop them
<jake_> There was an error downloading updates.
<_wintermute_> nodesert goto servies
<_wintermute_> services
<JuNkPhreak> <jake_>   go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144963&page=2
<jake_> ok
<JuNkPhreak> the guide rocks :}
<_wintermute_> System Setting > System Services
<JuNkPhreak> anyone know ofa good place to fiand dualwallpapers High res ones?
<jake_> now its working but, the updates freeze on 99%
<_wintermute_> JuNkPhreak: did you try deviantart
<arunkale> anyone?
<JuNkPhreak> yea but they didn have much for the dual 19's
<JuNkPhreak> 2880x1400
<JuNkPhreak> now i need some linux games to try out the dualscreen
<Muuh> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9139
<JuNkPhreak> wish enemy territory  could support tiwnview
<Muuh> adresu:http://www.bsd.org.yu
<Muuh> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9139
<JuNkPhreak> lol spamers
<miles> you guys are right, bitchx does kinda suck
<miles> still using it though'
<JuNkPhreak> irssi rules
<JuNkPhreak> lol
<miles> irssi?
<JuNkPhreak> yea another text irc
<JuNkPhreak> been using it for long time
<miles> yea i was bout to say, that looks just like bitchx except better
<JuNkPhreak> Iam hoping enemy territory :QW is going to haev native linux binary
<badwit> is there a specific module to load before i can access the data from an external harddrive in a  firewire enclosure?
<cprmpt> is there a good hex calculator that i can download from the repositories?
<miles> !find hex
<ubotu> Found: dssi-plugin-hexter, ghex, ghextris, hex, hexcat (and 9 others)
<badwit> !find firewire
<ubotu> Package/file firewire does not exist in feisty
<badwit> !find ieee1394
<ubotu> File ieee1394 found in pcmcia-cs
<arunkale> has anyone here used both ubuntu and kubuntu?
<badwit> yes, i have
<JuNkPhreak> yes I have also
<_Shade_> i just installed gutsy (by dist-upgrade) but now i can't do further updates. I cannot install kdesktop since it depends on acpi-support
<_Shade_> but i cannot install it neither
<arunkale> badwit, JuNkPhreak: i've used only kde so far for about 2.5 years.. i just tried out the gnome desktop and it seems quite nice. for some reason i thought it would be really ugly but it's not at all. a lot of options, etc. seem to be hard to configure though. do you guys prefer kubuntu or ubuntu?
<webappmonkey> On my desktop, suspend to RAM works great, however it won't come out of suspend properly when compiz is running. I would like to run kwin --replace whenever suspend starts, anyone know where the suspend configuration is in /etc?
<miles> linus himself says gnome does a lot of things wrong
<matthew_> genii, you around?
<JuNkPhreak> Kubuntu
<arunkale> miles: such as?
<miles> i read it in an rticle a while back
<genii> matthew_: Yup :)
<miles> he was calling out gnome developers on a lot of things
<salociner> abend
<webappmonkey> Then again, linus thinks alot of things do stuff wrong, like both CVS and SVN, the latter of which most of the community uses
<miles> https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/desktop_architects/2005-December/000390.html
<miles> yea true, but he is bashing them to promote git
* genii watches the second hand tick away the 1 hour 39 minutes and 55,54,53,52,51 seconds left til work is over....
<matthew_> genii, finally got a chance to get back here...my uncles computer has some no-name ram in it, but the corrupted bit was being allocated by the integrated video card...bleagh
<JuNkPhreak> genii  me too
<badwit> arunkale, well, i personally prefer kubutnu, its keyboard shortcuts are more manageable to me, also the katapult application makes a lot of things easily accessible
<genii> matthew_: Bleh i hate crappy hardware. hope you flushed that stuff
<genii> JuNkPhreak: :)
<arunkale> i've never used gnome before, so i'm having a hard time adjusting things which normally come so easily in kubuntu... such as increasing the number of desktops, customising fonts and other such, disabling icons on the desktop, etc
<arunkale> then again, i just installed gnome over kubuntu, and not a proper ubuntu installation
<arunkale> so maybe it's because of that
<matthew_> erm s/kingston/kingson/g
<genii> matthew_: Didn't get a chance yet to look at the modem situation
<webappmonkey> Looking at /etc/acpi/suspend.d/ I assume putting a shell script as 05-kwin-replace.sh with the commands I want would run kwin --replace before most of the other scripts? Anyone know if that is right?
<badwit> arunkale, i stopped using gnome when Slackware dropped it from its distribution
<arunkale> badwit: why's taht
<arunkale> that*
<matthew_> genii, np
<matthew_> genii, can I forward sound along with X with ssh?
<genii> matthew_: Not sure. i think so but how, no idea
<matthew_> ha ha, ok, I'll just scp the files and listen to them locally
<matthew_> my home box only has about 50Kb/s upload bandwidth....oh well
<matthew_> waiting on Memtest to clear the remaining RAM
* underdog5004 stretches
<badwit> arunkale, apparently, Patrick Volkerding, decided it was too much of a pain to build Gnome back then (this was about 2 years ago, or more). Too many packages, too many interdependencies etc
<underdog5004> ah, there we go
<underdog5004> back in my old nick
<arunkale> badwit: deskbar for gnome does everything that katapult does, apparently
<badwit> Does somebody know how to get an external firewire drive working in Feisty?
<badwit> arunkale, i just had a look at it, looks promising, but isn't it more like a search application kinda thing
<badwit> arunkale, katapult is more like an application launcher, AFAIK
<arunkale> badwit: nope, launcher as well
<underdog5004> genii, you ever use remote desktop software as opposed to ssh?
<badwit> arunkale, ah, good to know :)
<genii> underdog5004: I'm a big fan of freenx actually
<underdog5004> freenx, ok
<genii> underdog5004: But for general usability and simplicity ssh is till best
<underdog5004> does that require it be installed on both computers?
<webappmonkey> To answer my own question, no, adding a shell script to /etc/acpi/suspend.d/ does not run when I Suspend to RAM.
<genii> underdog5004: Yeah, you need a server and a client etc
<underdog5004> ok...
<genii> underdog5004: Can be tunneled over ssh as well
<webappmonkey> Anyone know what configuration I need to edit to get kwin --replace to run on the current X session before suspend to RAM?
<underdog5004> it's not in the repos is it?
<genii> !freenx | underdog5004
<ubotu> underdog5004: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<underdog5004> thank you, sir
<genii> underdog5004: Yer verry velcome
<genii> Work, AFK a while
<underdog5004> lol
<Dogg> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9128
<mrksbrd> genii, i was working on the usb HDD for the rest of the night, and still nothing, attempted to use a script hangthedj gave me and that didn't even work
<mrksbrd> but one thing i did do was format it as ntfs and it did zero out the drive, so i know it is totally clean
<miles> so pretty much linus t pwnd the whole gnome development team?
<miles> are there any kernel hackers in here?
<radius> how do i edit the theme for kdm in tribe5 - it now says Theme=@@@ToBeReplacedByDesktopBase@@
<radius> or can i go ahead and just edit that/
<arunkale> is synaptic better or adept?
<radius> adept
<genii> back
<mrksbrd> genii, see my last 2 msgs??
<arunkale> can one use adept with ubuntu?
<genii> mrksbrd: Yup. Maybe take a look at http://linlog.skepticats.com/content/udevautorun/
<Huey> what does the max-user-freq kernel value represent?
<LeeJunFan> arunkale: yes you can but it has a lot of qt/kde dependencies, so it's going to want to install quite a bit of other stuff.
<Huey> is it the max timeslice a process can get?
<arunkale> man, i really want to try ubuntu for a few days, but i'm having a hard time deciding whether i should use it
<arunkale> i'm going to be repartitioning my hard drive tomorrow anyway
<arunkale> so i'm wondering whether to install ubuntu or kubuntu
<genii> arunkale: For a less painful transistion from windows to Ubuntu, Kubuntu is a better initial choice. Less system shock.
<mrksbrd> hmmm, sounds like it may work, i'll give it a try
<arunkale> genii: i've been using kde for nearly 3 years now
<arunkale> just want to try something new
<underdog5004> I love kubuntu
<arunkale> never used gnome before
<underdog5004> arunkale, imho, fluxbox or jwm > gnome
<mrksbrd> genii, have u ever used that freenx prog?
<genii> I have the big 3 wm on always, KDE, Gnome and XFCE. Mainly i am in KDE these days
<genii> mrksbrd: Yes, i have several machines running the client in fact, and 2 servers.
<mrksbrd> is it easy?
<radius> sorry to keep asking a repetative question - in tribe5 where do i edit the kdm theme now?
<arunkale> genii: i've been using kubuntu for a long time, just installed gnome
<arunkale> not nearly as ugly as i thought it would be :p
<mrksbrd> and can u use it if your work is strictly firewalled???
<genii> mrksbrd: Installation I would say is at medium to difficult level. but worth it. Also you can use it on whatever portsso you can use for instance a common open port like 80 or similar on firewalls
<mrksbrd> oh ok, 80 is used for normal internet access right
<JuNkPhreak> yes
<arunkale> so should i try out ubuntu? :D
<genii> work, AFK
<sehe> arunkale: you could, you know
<arunkale> is it worth trying out at least, if not using regularly?
<sehe> arunkale: depends on what for :D
<sehe> arunkale: I think it is. It's spiffy and I use it all day at work
<arunkale> sehe: you use ubuntu at work and kubuntu at home?
<Angelus> if during kubuntu installation you choose "Entire Hard Disc" instead of manual configuration, will it delete the windows partition?
<arunkale> Angelus: yes, i think so
<sehe> just kubuntu everywhere
<radius> it will Angelus
<arunkale> sehe: i've been using kubuntu for around 2.5 years now
<arunkale> just thought i'd try something new
<arunkale> since i'm going to be repartitioning my disk tomorrow anyway
<sehe> arunkale: ubuntu is just kubuntu with gnome. Do you know gnome?
<arunkale> sehe: not really, never used gnome
<sehe> arunkale: I'd say if you like KDE, you 'll probably feel it is a bit too bare...
<Angelus> gnome is ugly
<arunkale> Angelus: i thought gnome was ugly too, which is why i never checked it out
<sehe> arunkale: Nah i don't agree, but I think the interface is too 'numb' for me
<arunkale> i just installed it over kubuntu, though.. seems quite nice.. at least the theme i'm using
<sehe> arunkale: I like fast, rich and detailed interfaces
<arunkale> quite slick
<Angelus> KDE is the coolest
<Angelus> even windows vista copied the toolbar from kubuntu's toolbar
<sehe> arunkale: gnome is much more peaceful and i like to use it on the couch (the tele screen :))
<arunkale> i dont care about windows vista, man
<mrksbrd> genii, you will never guess what happened........just plugged in and the drive, dialog box opened up, std "new drive recognized what would you like to do?" "unmounted device", ran mount option......and BAM it worked
<Arwen> why is it that whenever anyone mentions Windows, everyone starts flaming?
<mrksbrd> now i'm really confused
<Arwen> I prefer GNOME too, simpler design.
<sehe> Angelus: I suppose it would be fairer to say Novell copied Vista's start menu but hey, enuf has been copied both ways
<arunkale> Arwen: i'm not flaming, i just don't care
<arunkale> i dont hate it or anything
<Arwen> hint: good programmers borrow, great ones steal.
<radius> Arwen, it's called fear (:
<Angelus> sehe: if you use kubuntu, go check window's toolbar, the one that has the - Sqaure X , to close and minimize the windows, its exacly like kubuntu's but black
<sehe> radius: Or just the sense of groupiness (my own term)
<arunkale> Arwen: you seem to be the only one here who has nice things to say about gnome.. do you think i should install ubuntu (at least for a while) or stick with kubuntu
<sehe> Angelus: agreed
<radius> ppl only knock what they lack knowledge of
<Arwen> arunkale, matter of taste.
<valentin13> how  to make for download   it is sudo dpkg
<arunkale> Arwen: what do you prefer?
<Arwen> GNOME, but let's not go into that.
<arunkale> why not :)
<sehe> valentin13: please rephrase?
<sehe> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<valentin13> shell command
<sehe> hehe
<valentin13> for donwload
<sehe> valentin13: can you state a question? your half sentences do not make sence yet
<yukino> ubuntu ayuda en espaol
<Arwen> valentin13, downloading packages is apt-get, downloading random stuff is wget.
<Arwen> and yeah, complete sentences would help
<valentin13> yes
<sehe> valentin13: or curl
<valentin13> packages
<radius> ok 1 last time on this question - in tribe5 is there any support for kdm theme? in here?
<sehe> apt-get -d install
<Angelus> i agree with you dough sehe , even KDE has copied some things from windows, so yeah both ways copied.
<valentin13> ty
<radius> kdmrc has a reference i'm not familiar with
<sehe> valentin13: -d for download only
<valentin13> rpm no good
<sehe> Angelus: KDE of all linux WM's is most windows like (apart from IceWM with the W95 look and feel)
<sehe> valentin13: try 'alien'
<Angelus> yeah
<Angelus> but kde is nicer
<Angelus> much way cooler and nicer then window's look
<valentin13> i am gonn for donwload adobe flash player
<sehe> valentin13: however, look at !repositories because debian packages are safer
<valentin13> gonna
<waylandbill> that's okay. KDE borrowed ideas from windows, but did things that windows lacked. That's best of both worlds and still open source. It's good in my book.
<sehe> !flash | valentin13
<ubotu> valentin13: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<radius> kde has come a long way since i started using it years ago - but i have been faithful and kept with it through good and bad
<yamal> !es | yukino
<ubotu> yukino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<valentin13> there is some trouble
<sehe> waylandbill: hear hear. KDE has killer features to me (io slaves, fish, X protocol, kdm for terminal serving etc etc
<sehe> valentin13: like what
<valentin13> what i can donwload so
<valentin13> for watch ideo on internet
<valentin13>  video
<sehe> valentin13: sorry valentin, i cannot follow. What is your native language?
<valentin13> french
<sehe> !languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> !fr | valentin13
<ubotu> valentin13: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<waylandbill> fish and kdm's xdmcp support are invaluable.
<sehe> allez-y je vous en prie :D
<valentin13> try
<valentin13> since yesterday
<valentin13> impossible
<valentin13> i must to get  java i think
<sehe> waylandbill: I use it every day to all my colleagues amazement. They simply fail to grasp how I can run remote X applications seemlessly on my Kubuntu desktop. They fall apart once I do the beryl cube rotation :D
<waylandbill> valentin13: in firefox? try the mozilla mplayer plugin
<valentin13> ty
<valentin13> french room
<CPrompt^> valentin13 : what videos are you trying to watch?  Youtube or something?
<valentin13> i see
<sehe> valentin13: cheers
<valentin13> yes youtube
<CPrompt^> valentin13 : you just need the Adobe Flashplayer
<valentin13> for beryl video
<valentin13> 3d
<CPrompt^> valentine13 : http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<valentin13> beryl   is not working  in 3d
<CPrompt^> vantine13 : download the tar.gz file and install that.  There is an INSTALL file just follow it
<CPrompt^> beryl and flash = 2 different things
<valentin13> yeah
<sehe> valentin13: it is not easy to set up (depending on hardware). That's why it is not 'main' yet
<valentin13> i know
<valentin13> i watch beryl in video you tube
<CPrompt^> valentine13 : and now you want to install Beryl?
<sehe> valentin13: I still have to tweak it every time I logon every day.
<valentin13> i have donwload   beryl but he is not working  in kde
<sehe> valentin13: ? downloaded  ? Why not use adept or synaptic?
<valentin13> i have install
<valentin13> already
<sehe> valentin13: d'accord
<valentin13> but not working
<valentin13> no adept i prefer by shell consol
<sehe> valentin13: shame. Like I said, non-trivial. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<CPrompt^> valentine13 : you might try this : http://element14.wordpress.com/2007/01/16/how-to-install-beryl-on-kubuntu-610/
<CPrompt^> if it breaks your computer, don't blame me :)
<sehe> valentin13: i understand. When you say 'download' that suggests you do not use apt*
<sehe> CPrompt^: nor anyone :D
<valentin13> i use apt
<CPrompt^> sehe : LOL
<sehe> valentin13: i'm so relieved
<sehe> valentin13: :D:D:D
<valentin13> i prefer donwload package by shell console
<mrksbrd> ok got a ?, when opening a digital pic, linux doesn't auto resize the image for viewing, what can i do w/o modifying the file to allow me to see the whole image????
<valentin13> sudo
<sehe> Does anyone have keyboard lockups (freezes) in KDE?
<CPrompt^> I had Beryl running and then video card went out...had to reinstall Kubuntu from scratch.  Real pain
<genii> back
<sehe> CPrompt^: next time, boot into live cd, snatch /etc/X11/xorg.conf nd see how you go :D
<CPrompt^> mrksbrb : what are you using to open the pic?
<valentin13> what is  sudo and what
<sehe> !sudo | valentin13
<ubotu> valentin13: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<valentin13> i know
<sehe> then why ask?
<CPrompt^> sehe : ah.  good suggestion.  I tried to boot into recovery mode and copy xorg backup but it still crashed.  oh well
<valentin13> for donwload package
<mrksbrd> it defaulted to konquer
<genii> mrksbrd: So your usb drive is back up and operarting as you expect now?
<mrksbrd> yea, on whatever we did last night, guess it just needed a full computer reboot
<CPrompt^> mrksbrb : away from Linux ATM but you should have something under "View" I think that says "Tiles"???
<sehe> CPrompt^: no guarantees either way. Part of config beryl is installing restricted drivers anyway. No easy way to 'undo' taht without careful planning
<CPrompt^> sehe : no kidding.  Either way I have a nice install of Kubuntu Fiesty running now so *fingers crossed*
<sehe> CPrompt^: I don't like relying on crossed fngers:) I trust my backups
<sehe> CPrompt^: and play safe :) It is my job, after all as well
<sehe> .... SO:
<sehe> Does anyone have keyboard lockups (freezes) in KDE?
<CPrompt^> sehe : LOL  yeah.  I have backups of all config files on hard drive as well as on disk.
<genii> valentin13: to install packages by apt-get   you should use sudo. if you are downloading files in console with some browser like elinks or by wget then you don't need sudo to download them, only to run the install procedure, like dpkg or make/make install or so on
<CPrompt^> what are keyboard lockups?
<sehe> CPrompt^: you can't type anything any more. Mouse still works
<valentin13> no availabe  adobe word
<CPrompt^> oh nevermind LOL
<mrksbrd> CPrompt^, got it ty!!!
<sehe> CPrompt^: only X restart fixes it.
<valentin13> sudo apt-get adobe flash player
<CPrompt^> no, I have a problem with Firefox crashing though
<sehe> From the bug database, many people have it since early KDE 2... But no solution till today
<sehe> Many separate simliar bugs, none fixed
<sehe> CPrompt^: any particular site/situation?
<CPrompt^> sehe : no, just crashes every once in a while
<radius> sounds like java issues
<radius> i used to get those until i correct the /plugin link
<sehe> valentin13: using synaptic for example, just search for adobe?
<radius> +ed
<sehe> !repositories | valentin13
<ubotu> valentin13: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<valentin13> udo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree sudo update-flashplugin
<sehe> valentin13: looks ok :)
<valentin13> ubotu i know apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know apt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<valentin13> i wish donwload by shell
<sehe> *smile*
<sehe> valentin13: I wish understand could you
<valentin13> lol
<radius> <chuckles>
<valentin13> sudo ap-get adobe flash player
<valentin13> error word
<sehe> exit
<sehe> amen
<valentin13> lol
<sehe> valentin13: It looks like you are using htis as a comand shell. I'm not getting it
<JuNkPhreak> if you watch to search for somthing  do this sudo apt-cache searc <file>
<JuNkPhreak> search lol
<valentin13> nope
<CPrompt^> JuNkPhreak : I've wondered how to do that LOL
<valentin13> for donwload package
<JuNkPhreak> what er you trying to find ?
<valentin13> flash player
<sehe> valentin13: it has been mentioned at least 5 times now
<sehe> !flash | valentin13
<ubotu> valentin13: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<valentin13> i can use  apt  but i wish to get by shell
<CPrompt^> valentin13 : I gave you a link to download it
<sehe> !repositories | valentin13
<ubotu> valentin13: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<JuNkPhreak> this  ?
<sehe> !repeat | valentin13
<JuNkPhreak> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<ubotu> valentin13: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<valentin13> black terminal command you know
<JuNkPhreak> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<valentin13> why  flashplugin-nofree
<BluesKaj> goodluck getting flash to work in konqueror :(
<sehe> valentin13: because you want it?
<valentin13> yes
<CPrompt^> LOL
<JuNkPhreak> the do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nofree
<valentin13> the name is  adobe flash player
<sehe> valentin13: I'm giving up. We're repaeating the same over and over
<JuNkPhreak> if you dont have the right repos it wont work
<sehe> !fr | valentin13
<ubotu> valentin13: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<CPrompt^> man I need to copy this conversation!
<sehe> CPrompt^: why? It copies itself every 5 minutes already
<valentin13> nobody speak  they sleep all
<genii> valentin13: It CAN't be "adobe flash player" because apt-get will think you want packages "adobe" "flash" and "player"
<sehe> valentin13: Too bad. Then try the forums listed. I'm sure there are french forums
<JuNkPhreak> heheh
<CPrompt^> sehe : really?  huh...locally?
<valentin13> oh ok
<valentin13> i like the english forum
<sehe> CPrompt^: on screen. I can hardly distinguish the current screen from three pages up :)
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<JuNkPhreak> why
<valentin13> i am gonna for try
<JuNkPhreak> thasts what i sent lol
<sehe> valentin13: Ok, great- you are welcome. It just proves hard to commuincate on the IRC channel, because of the language bariiere
<BluesKaj> JuNkPhreak, you talk too much and confuse the issue
<JuNkPhreak> due what?
<JuNkPhreak> lol
<sehe> *sigh* calm down. Nobody here complicates it. It's just not going to work :D
<CPrompt^> I think it was confusing before JuNkPhreak came along LOL
* genii hands BluesKaj an extra-large very strongly brewed coffee
<BluesKaj> let him make his mistakes if there are any
<valentin13> : Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<valentin13> wtf he say
<sehe> valentin13: probably like it says. Close any gui apt-clients
<JuNkPhreak> :}
<sehe> valentin13: You know you can even have all of kubuntu in french?
<BluesKaj> close adept or synaptic ...the guys french use simple lingo
<JuNkPhreak> ugh
<sehe> BluesKaj: not my strong point, i'll try more
<valentin13> do not know
<BluesKaj> gui apt-clients wth does that mean to a frenchman
<sehe> BluesKaj: I heard you :) I agree.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: it means" I don't know english " ;)
<CPrompt^> adept troit
<BluesKaj> :)
<sehe> valentin13: settings:/Accessibility/, Country and accessibility
<valentin13> i have installation  weird of kubuntu
<valentin13> my window  vista is supprim
<JuNkPhreak> :0
<sehe> valentin13: add 'french' and make it default language. relogon, et voila: l'universe se converse en francais
<valentin13> my luanguage kubuntu is in french
<sehe> *off the wall*: the why is my konversation looking like chinese
<terrestre> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> i can converse en francais a litle , but if it gets too techy I'm lost
<sehe> BluesKaj: so that's immediate, unless you're #off-topic :D:D
<BluesKaj> yeah there's always an off-topic cop hanging around somewhere :)
<valentin13> i have french and english us
<JuNkPhreak> :[
<ubuntu> oi pessoal alguem fala portugues ai
<ubuntu> hi friends anybody speak portuguese
<sehe> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !pt | ubuntu
<sehe> !es
<ubotu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sehe> ubotu is too smart for me
<ubuntu> ei gente me ajude
<ubuntu> hi people help me
<valentin13> sa me rend fou lunix
<sehe> cela?
<valentin13> maniac
<sehe> hehehe
<valentin13> i am gonna for the suicide
<valentin13> i think i prefer window
<sehe> valentin13: that's #off-topic too
<sehe> valentin13: i prefer the door
<valentin13> wow
<JuNkPhreak> mom
<sehe> @flip what a beautiful night this is proving to be
<sehe> i'm looking for the factoids database page. can't find it
<sehe> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<VSpike> What print system does the GIMP use, ffs?
<andresj> !pykde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pykde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sehe> VSpike: i suspect it's what the OS usess (so configurable). I'll have a quick check
<sehe> !cups | VSpike
<ubotu> VSpike: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<valentin13> who know emeralta
<sehe> valentin13: emerald?
<valentin13> who know emrald
<sehe> valentin13: emerald?
<VSpike> sehe - doesn't seem to be cups. The setup seems to be very different
<valentin13> settings emerald
<CPrompt^> as in Beryl's Emerald?
<sehe> VSpike: i'm looking at it. YOu know, Gimp is GTK, , not really KDE, even crossplatform
<sehe> CPrompt^: yup
<sehe> valentin13: use beryl-manager, it's in the tray menu
<VSpike> sehe: yeah, indeed
<VSpike> sehe: I'm just trying to print photos really.  I normally use digikam for most tasks.
<VSpike> sehe: My digikam image editor seems to be broken, and there doesn't seem to be an easy way of printing from Digikam itself
<sehe> VSpike: i doubt that Gimp can even rpint ?
<sehe> VSpike: I cant locate the print function. Could you help me find the menu item?
<VSpike> sehe: it does print, but the prints aree washed out
<adenicio_> IS IT TRUE THE TEAMS THAT MAKE UBUNTU AND KUBUNTU ARE FIGHTin to see with stays?
<sehe> VSpike: I think I use konqueror directly. It had some kind of nifty wizard (like in XP)
<VSpike> sehe: under File-> Print, one the image window
<sehe> adenicio_: some ppl think that is the case. I don't think so, because there are different audiences for both
<CPrompt^> konqueror does a pretty good job just print ordinary stuff IMO
<sehe> adenicio_: On a friendly note, if you say linuces are competing, yes! and the is A Good Thing (tm)
<sehe> VSpike: i don't have the option, so I carnt help you. Does seem nonstandard then :D
<combo> is kiba-dock working on KDE ?
<adenicio_> sehe: and about fedora is that the main one?
<sehe> combo: yes it is.
<combo> sehe: thx
<sehe> combo: last time I checked (12 months or so) I had to use an external package. It might be in repo now
<CPrompt^> VSpike : well you're a step ahead of me.  I had a heck of a time getting Kubuntu to print to my printer LOL
<valentin13> shiit
<VSpike> How do you do it in konqueror?
<valentin13> beryl manager no good
<sehe> adenicio_: nobody 'rules' a winner. Fedora is still very popular
<valentin13> white page on the computer
<sehe> valentin13: sudo apt-get remove beryl-manager
<CPrompt^> VSpike : let me see if I can get to my linux computer via VNC
<sehe> valentin13: #kubuntu-effects
<valentin13> ok
<adenicio_> ok
<sehe> adenicio_: I think, 'competition' between distros, desktop environments etc., office suites, SIP phone clients, firewall packages,  etc etc is the thing that allows Linux to become better than commercial closed OS-es
<CPrompt^> VSpike : and that would be a big fat no.  LOL  Sorry, I can't get to my linux computer ATM.
<JuNkPhreak> l8r
<CPrompt^> bye
<sehe> bye
<VSpike> CPrompt^: thanks anyways
<eSmErEjOn> spanish
<sehe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<terrestre> someone using kiba-dock or another dock like application? any suggestions?
<VSpike> I dont get any wizard from cprompt, that's for sure
<sehe> terrestre: do you have a question using those?
<VSpike> I dont get any wizard from konq I mean - sorry, lack of sleep
<terrestre> im looking for a stable one
<valentin13> sehe do you knwo  why  my  beryl 3d is not working
<adenicio_> sehe: is fedore more simple?i install it once but that was my first time instaling linux i had prob then i went to buntu bu i didnt like wa i saw then i try kubuntu witch was complicated to install with one hdd it kill my xp partition so i had to get 1 more hdd for it but i had like wa i saw but the crashes was anoying i only keep it because it look good n it had a lot of thins then ubuntu
<valentin13> beryl settings manager
<sehe> valentin13: no. but is is a regular problem. Google 'ubuntu beryl white screen'
<valentin13> 3d effect i click
<adenicio_> oups rite to much :-P
<sehe> adenicio_: depends
<valentin13> i can to get    other for to get 3 d desk
<CPrompt^> VSpike : I just opened an image in Konq and went "Edit" -> Print
<sehe> adenicio_: if you are use to fedora/red hat likes, it might be simpler
<terrestre> i use kiba right now
<sehe> adenicio_: In my experience, the install of kubuntu (feisty) is very safe and easily installs alongside XP
<CPrompt^> VSpike said : "I dont get any wizard from cprompt, that's for sure"  Sorry...I'll try to get you a wizard next time :p
<valentin13> gentoo  is good
<nosrednaekim> ).o
<valentin13> i do not know
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<cprmpt> what are you saying about me now?
<sehe> valentin13: yes it is. gives you plenty of time to think
<CPrompt^> later all.  valentin13...it's been fun :)
<sehe> cya
<valentin13> gentoo is more hard that  kubuntu so
<sehe> valentin13: yup
<sehe> valentin13: a *lot*
<sehe> valentin13: especially installation
<valentin13> i have installed  kubuntu easy
<valentin13> just te problem connect by wii fi  i connect just in ethernet
<valentin13> the
<sehe> !ask | valentin13
<ubotu> valentin13: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sehe> i mean, is that a question for help? or just cahtting about your install?
<VSpike> can anyone help me get digikam to print and scale correctly without cropping my images?
<_Shade_> how do i get back kubuntu default settings? I tried to reinstall the kubuntu-default-settings package but it comes to nothing
<valentin13> how to mak for to get  korn shell
<valentin13> make
<sehe> _Shade_: you could try deleting ~/.kde
<valentin13> no
<_Shade_> sehe: and then what? just re-log in?
<valentin13> deleting it is no good
<sehe> valentin13: please valentin13, patience, and a little more words in a sentence?
<sehe> valentin13: why not dleete?
<nosrednaekim> _Shade_: but notice that that will also remove any email from kmail.. all bookmarks from konqueror, and all playlists from amarok.. to name a few
<valentin13> delete = close  system
<nosrednaekim> _Shade_: yep
<nosrednaekim> sehe: because it deletes..see above for the anotated list.
<_Shade_> nosrednaekim:  that's ok unless it's dangerous to the system. Is it?
<valentin13> who is  the administrator in room
<nosrednaekim> _Shade_: nope.
<_Shade_> nosrednaekim: ok, i'll do it then
<nosrednaekim> sehe: please don't recomend that in the future unless you explain what else it can remove
<Lam_> i'm looking for a program that can read the current display or website constantly for a specific phrase and when it appears, will alert the user
<rick__818> server questions asked else where?
<valentin13> do you know compiz
<nosrednaekim> Lam_: write a bash script using wget.
<Lam_> nosrednaekim: is it possible to use it to scan the site that uses the https protocol?
<sehe> hi back. had one of those keyboard freezes again.
<valentin13> it is possible of to make a pic  for desk  in luanguage programmer
<sehe> valentin13: ?????
<valentin13> pic computer desk
<sehe> valentin13: cat forgy klutter
<valentin13> i have pic dark vador o the desk
<sehe> valentin13: purdy fudge sums murky fur on the spur
<_Shade_> sehe: ok it worked. The only thing left is the kdm theme...
<sehe> _Shade_: good i missed all the action
<valentin13> sehe what is the programme for  to mke an trojan
<valentin13> make
<sehe> _Shade_: kdm theme is in KControl...
<valentin13> c++
<_Shade_> sehe: only if you install kdm-theme
<valentin13> i think i am gonna for donwload  compiz
<sehe> _Shade_:  is that so. So, what is your situation now, are you happy, or trying to get rid of the theme?
<sehe> _Shade_: if so, do you have kdm-theme installed?
<sehe> valentin13: i think you should, and wish you a very low download rate...
<sehe> sorry peeps, i promise i shall ignore my french friend from now on
<sehe> !block | sehe
<_Shade_> sehe: well i just upgraded my system to gutsy but not all parts of it's look updated actually
<_Shade_> so simply i wanted to have a gutsy look
<sehe> _Shade_: no expert there. It could also be you need #kubuntu+1
<_Shade_> i'll check then
<Angelus> gutsy is newer then feisty?
<sehe> yes
<sehe> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<sehe> ^^ not the correct channel (ubuntu+1)
<sehe> ^^ note*
<_Shade_> another question is that when i try to update a package, apt-get says that it has been keept/stopped
<valentin13> compiz-fuzion
<sehe> _Shade_: do you have the proper message text?
<BluesKaj> hehe compiz-confusion :)
<sehe> BluesKaj: where?
<BluesKaj> beryl
<sehe> BluesKaj: Ow... i'm not getting my french firend's messages anymore... :D
<valentin13> why i  some probleme when i tape  sudo apt-get compiz-fuzion
<sehe> friend*
<valentin13> beryl is dead
<valentin13> he is not working
<Angelus> ya
<Angelus> i shot him
<sehe> beryl is on vacation
<BluesKaj> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sehe> i promised so hard to ignore him. i just carnt
<_Shade_> sehe: the point is that it's in my native language and you can translate it each given way
<BluesKaj> beryl is usually a female name
<sehe> _Shade_: ic
<valentin13> sehe  why you wish ignore me
<sehe> valentin13: i'm going to think of a very good answer that you will understand, while i go for a good night's sleep
<Angelus> lol
<valentin13> i am gonna for bed soon
<sehe> _Shade_: you mean it says it 'stopped' so it doesn't finish, or it claims the *previous* run had been stopped?
<valentin13> if you do not understand english so i can nothing for you
<_Shade_> sehe: i'll try to purge the package before doing update again
<sehe> valentin13: you multi-talented work of art
<sehe> _Shade_: ok, so like a 'broken' package?
<_Shade_> sehe: it connects to a specified package so i think it claims "stopped"
<sehe> Maybe ubotu knows:
<BluesKaj> bbl
<sehe> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Shade_> sehe: no it's not that
<sehe> k. I'm afraid i don't recognize the message, so i probably never had it :(
<Angelus> how can i use Xgl instead of Xorg?
<mirso> Yo all. Is it possible to run Aiglx+beryl on a ATi x1900xt?
<sehe> CompositeManager/Xgl, which is a GLX based X server that currently runs on top of the Xorg server. More information about it  here
<sehe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<mirso> Sehe, thanks man =)
<sehe> mirso: that was for Angelus
<sehe> mirso: my guess is: yes there should be a hardware compat list online
<mirso> Sehe, oh. Well I'm getting the error message "Xcomposite extension: failed" =(
<tank> hi
<sehe> mirso: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html and check the above page, if your hardware is supported
<mirso> Sehe, thanks again ;)
<_Shade_> sehe: it's ok now. I think the point was it doesn't finish to install it previously... but it doesn't said it was broken
<www> fuck
<sehe> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<VSpike> When I drag a window to reposition it, the entire desktop stops updating until the drag is complete.  Is this normal?
<www> fuck off
<Angelus> xgl doesnt support via chipsets?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Angelus> :o
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@213-35-169-14-dsl.trt.estpak.ee]  by ompaul
* mode/#kubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sehe> VSpike: not on kwin at least
<VSpike> sehe: any idea what would cause it?
<sehe> VSpike: not really. I'm guessing there might be a resource limitation going on (either memory full or perhaps low-performance configuration settings)
<sehe> VSpike: in the latter case, check laptop power settings if it applies
<terrestre> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mrksbrd> where would i assign permissions to my usbhdd, will  not let me write to it
<sehe> VSpike: just checked, beryl even updates streaming video while dragging (other) windows across cube faces... Pretty smooth
<sehe> mrksbrd: I think it is a flag 'users' in the fstab (or use !pydsm for easier interface)
<VSpike> sehe: seems to be caused by unchecking "display content in moving windows" in Desktop->Window Behaviour
<sehe> mrksbrd: i think mount option -o user for owner, and -o users to allow mount by non-root
<VSpike> sehe: If I check that again, things behave normally
<mirso> Noob question. How much in KB is 512mb? lol
<sehe> VSpike: ok good call. It's not exactly according to the descirption, but it's not unrelated :D
<sehe> mirso: 512M = 1024 * 512 Kb
<mirso> Sehe, Thanks =)
<sehe> (G=1024*M=1024*K)
<mrksbrd> lemme check
<adenicio_> who know amsn good?
<mrksbrd> ty
<sehe> mrksbrd: 0.0
<VSpike> sehe: seems a bit broken really - not what you would want I think
<mrksbrd> !pydsm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pydsm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@213-35-169-14-dsl.trt.estpak.ee]  by ompaul
* mode/#kubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sehe> !info pydsm
<ubotu> Package pydsm does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sehe> !info pysdm
<ubotu> pysdm: Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 280 kB
<sehe> sry :D
<mrksbrd> let me check my fstab
<sehe> pysdm => python storage device manager
<sehe> hi runlevelten
<VSpike> Not sure there's much point reporting kde 3.x.x bugs at the moment
<mrksbrd> hmm wonder if gparted has a feature for read/write priv
<runlevelten> hi sehe
<sehe> VSpike:  I hardly think it would qualify as a defect. Yes, it can be confusing, but really: the setting is a performance optimization and it kind-of-makes sense that the whole screen updating is stopped
<sehe> VSpike: I'm just taht type of guy that reads these descriptions and takes them literally :D
<sehe> mrksbrd: it hasn't
<sehe> mrksbrd: gparted doesn't have features for adding partitions to fstab
<sehe> mrksbrd: I believe gparted even only mounts volumes configured in fstab)
<sehe> ^^ mirso ^^ *blush*
<VSpike> sehe: I'd disagree - at the very least the text is wrong.  The opposite of "Display content in moving windows" is "Don't display content in moving windows", not "freeze entire desktop while moving windows"
<sehe> VSpike: so it should be more like 'reduce drawing while moving windows'
<mrksbrd> no was saying maybe there was an option in gparted to automatically assigned permissions
<VSpike> But what if you just want the elastic rectangle for resizing and moving but don't want to freeze the desktop?
<sehe> mrksbrd: there is no such thing as permissions on partition level
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<sehe> mrksbrd: that would create problems when using a drive in different systems
<anthronaut> sehe: although it would make sense, imho
<sehe> VSpike: ah I don't know about that. kwin?
<VSpike> sehe: yeah
<michael_> can someone help me with beryl and an ati card?
<mrksbrd> this whole thing w/this drive is a headache
<sehe> anthronaut: ? i thik i missed something
<VSpike> sehe: the redrawing of a lot of apps during resizing is really flickery and nasty, and tbh dragging windows can give some tearing and flicker too.  The outline frames are much nicer, to me at least
<sehe> !beryl | michael_
<ubotu> michael_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<michael_> sehe, k, thnx
<anthronaut> sehe: I mean, permissions on partition level would make sense in some way
<adenicio> i want to turn amarock to the small thing in blue witch option iy is?
<sehe> sry guys, had one of my keyboard freezes. They are getting pretty annoying
<sehe> so where were we
<anthronaut> sehe: keyboard freezes?! weird.
<sehe> anthronaut: unfortunately increasingly common since i IRC :)
<sehe> anthronaut: I asked around soem times nobody seems to be able to help.
<anthronaut> sehe: do you know its origins?
<sehe> anthronaut: the bugs are very 'popular' in kde-bugs though
<sehe> anthronaut: if only... *sigh*
<anthronaut> sehe: i see.. pretty bad
<sehe> anthronaut: seems really random.
<sehe> anthronaut: i queued with all the others at a random related bug (http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109322)
<sehe> anthronaut: there are many related bug reports, no solutions and most of these bugs are *old***
<sehe> anthronaut: in case you were reading, comments 17+ are mine
<valentin13> how to make for to know my video carte
<anthronaut> sehe: I'm about to read it.
<anthronaut> sehe: strange. it happens on both of your installations?
<sehe> anthronaut: if you have *any* clues hints tips.... i'm open to suggestions
<sehe> anthronaut: yes.
<valentin13> nvidia   donwload there is  much of choise
<Angelus> Angelus@Darkness:~$ compiz --replace
<Angelus> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Angelus> Blacklisted 'via' driver is in use
<Angelus> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Angelus> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<sehe> anthronaut: they are pretty similar (soft+conf) but on very different hardware
<anthronaut> sehe: I gladly would if I had any. It's the first time I hear about it.
<Angelus> any help with that please?
<sehe> Angelus: the problem is Xgl is not present.
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> i see
<sehe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Angelus> but Xgl only support ATI/Nvidia/intel
<Angelus> i have only a via chipset
<Angelus> :S
<sehe> anthronaut: bugs-kde has ample evidence that enough people recognize the bug. I'm not toooo bothered (I can rescue my work) but it is annoying and i'm slightly worried that the bug seems to be present since KDE 2 and still exists
<sehe> Angelus: ok... too bad
<sehe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX
<sehe> Angelus:  ^^
<Angelus> sehe: so i cant use XGl?
<Angelus> ah
<Angelus> aiglx
<sehe> Angelus: not to sure but i think aiglx is something like software glx (sic - don't slam me if i'm talking nonsense here)
<terrestre> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sehe> terrestre: why do you keep asking ubotu about compiz (that's third time *i* see it(
<terrestre> because i use the link to enter the channel
<Angelus> maybe its excithing
<Angelus> lol
<terrestre> im lazy
<sehe> terrestre: ok :) perhaps you could you an IRC client to remeber the channel :D
<terrestre> jaja yeah maybe
<terrestre> but i was rebooting x
<sehe> terrestre: try "!compiz | terrestre" ?
<sehe> nah we'll still see it...
<terrestre> jajaj
<terrestre> i can do it on ubuntu if you want
<terrestre> :)
<sehe> terrestre: lazy is a Good Thing (tm)
<terrestre> i dont understand that
<sehe> terrestre: I don't mind. Just checking if you were trying to 'ask a question' somehow :D
<terrestre> oooh thanks
<terrestre> by the way you are using compiz?
<sehe> terrestre: I am lazy too, and proud of  it
<terrestre> i dont understand the trademark
<sehe> terrestre: not usually. I use beryl. I have compiz too, and can switch on the fly
<terrestre> ooh
<terrestre> what repos?
<sehe> !humor (#off-topic)
<terrestre> ajjajaa
<sehe> info !beryl
<terrestre> im latinamerican
<sehe> !info beryl
<ubotu> beryl: Compositing window manager, decorator and theme support - Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<sehe> universe it is
<terrestre> ooh
<terrestre> i use trevios one
<terrestre> do you know it?
<wagner> Alguin habla espaol?
<terrestre> !es
<sehe> terrestre: sorry
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sehe> !es
<terrestre> i like ubotu
<sehe> so helpful of us :D
<terrestre> yeah jaja
<sehe> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ if you need help finding repositories
<wagner> ubotu, gracias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gracias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anthronaut> lol
<sehe> So helpful of ubotu
<terrestre> ubotu its my bestfriend
<terrestre> jojo
<DaSkreech> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<terrestre> jajaja its so funny
<terrestre> nice bot
<Karti> Hi all, does anyone know of a link that would help me get 64 bit konqueror to view flash, as at the moment I have to use Firefox on 32 bit cheers ;)
<sehe> Karti: this is hairy and not really suited for this channel. Meanwhile goole is your friend
<sehe> Karti: oh and hello
<Karti> and helllooooooooooo to you too!
<sehe> Karti: second thought, it is ontopic :D
<sehe> Karti: it's just not supported in general :D
<Karti> sehe: no probs I am sure people have said they have done it......but am happy to search :)
<elite101> u guys dont have to highlight i mena its only u too talking?
<Karti> alhough it almost my bed time
<sehe> Karti: good habits never die
<sehe> elite101: old habits, more properly put
<elite101> yeah i have to get into thoes habbits
<sehe> elite101: once you find out tab-completion in konversation, it is no bother
<Karti> elite101: I just like it as KVirc shows me when I move away from the window
<DaSkreech> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<sehe> not bad. i've not been up to date with flash64 :D
<Karti> DaSkreech: I have it in Firefox, but I think you mentioned before ndiswrapper and I'm not that familiar with it
<DaSkreech> ndiswrapper?
<DaSkreech> Wha?
<sehe> ndiswrapper has to do with wifi?
<Karti> I may have mispelt it from memory
<sehe> Karti: sort of hacky way to get wifi cards supported by using NDIS drivers from windows
<rrbiz> someone know if konversation has spellcheck?
<sehe> Karti: i'm sure you have. Meanwhile, NDIS is likely to be a major problem on AMD64, because there aren't many supported NDIS drievrs for XP64/Vsta64 anyway
<Karti> Yes, I know...the one I'm thinking of I am sure is a *wrappr
<terrestre> someone using compiz-fusion?
<sehe> Karti: probably mentioned only because it is problematic on *64, not because it is related to flash in any way
<malqos> how can i create something like mac panel?
<Karti> ha! its Nspluginwrapper
<terrestre> what is mac panel?
<sehe> Karti: that makes perfect sense
<sehe> terrestre: maybe just don't answer if all you have is more questions :D
<Karti> sehe:  I did asy from memory!
<sehe> malqos: look at kibadock
<terrestre> im curious
<terrestre> kiba-dock its a dock
<terrestre> mac panel i dont know
<DaSkreech> Karti: I think that it's in the Konqueror plugins settings
<malqos> kidadock?
<sehe> terrestre: me too, but the chat is getting messed up by confusing responses
<mrksbrd> sehe, i edited the fstab, but still doesn't give me permissions
<DaSkreech> I totally don't remember how I got that working but I know it was something silly like opening he plugin clicking save and closing it and it worked
<Karti> sehe: I had a play but it just shows a black screen where the flash should be
<sehe> malqos: it's a docking menu that apparently resembles Mac OS X
<sehe> mrksbrd: hi back
<Karti> It annoys me as I love Konqueror
<sehe> mrksbrd: I don't actually know what the context of your question was before
<malqos> and how can i get it?where can i found it?how create?
<aspire> hi... i added irc.spotchat.org server to kopete.. then when i restarted my pc... i could not connect to spotchat.org... kopete said it is offline... how do i make it online?
<albertmk> Why Kubuntu comes with Konqueror instead of Firefox?
<albertmk> :-(
<sehe> albertmk: it doesnt. It comes with firefox AND konqueror
<sehe> albertmk: konqueror is best integrated into KDE like IE in windows (oops flames?)
<DaSkreech> sehe: No it just comes with Konqueror
<terrestre> just konqueror
<DaSkreech> sehe: No that's about right
<mrksbrd> sehe, how to give read/write permissions to my USB HDD
<DaSkreech> albertmk: Firefox is one apt-get away
<sehe> albertmk: i mean, you can have both, it's not konq instead of firefox. Konqueror is much more than a browser.
<malqos> ok im  close
<malqos> :)
* mrksbrd yells for Genii
<albertmk> sehe: didnt know that
<terrestre> sudo aptitude install kiba-dock
<elite101> [18:25]  <JonStar> 115 known linux virus's
<elite101> o_0
<terrestre> actually im trying avant-windows-navaigator
<sehe> mrksbrd: (1) can you access the drive as root? (2) what filesystem is on the drive
<mrksbrd> ext3
<elite101> is this true? ---> [18:25]  <JonStar> 115 known linux virus's
<albertmk> sehe: to me, its just a navigator like firefox
<DaSkreech> albertmk: You will love konqueror once you discover man:/ and audiocd;/
<albertmk> hope so :-)
<DaSkreech> elite101: Maybe
<DaSkreech> elite101: of those maybe 4 are viable
<terrestre> man:/
<terrestre> what do that?
<terrestre> lets see
<sehe> albertmk: that's ok, it is intended to be a web browser. Personally, i hate konq for web browsing :D
<DaSkreech> maybe like 2 have ever been in the wild
<terrestre> i love katapult
<terrestre> jojo
<DaSkreech> LIke 0 have ever made a difference
<albertmk> sehe: thats weird :-P
<terrestre> and dolphin is reall cool too
<DaSkreech> sehe: It's not intended to be a web browser
<sehe> DaSkreech: come again? konq *not* intended to be a web browser?!
<albertmk> DaSkreech, so what is it intended to?
<terrestre> man:/ jojo nice
<DaSkreech> A parts viewer
<DaSkreech> Just happens to have a KHTML part
<sehe> DaSkreech: i mean, I said it is much *more* thatn that myself, but yes, konqueror is certainly the advertised webbrowser in KDE.
<DaSkreech> It does text, pictures, archives, file systems, networks, devices etc
<john777> hey does it have good driver support? how much hardware is supported?
<sehe> DaSkreech: that's calling it technical parts, to avoid the statement about konqueror
<DaSkreech> sehe: Ok sure it's the advertised web browser :)
<albertmk> DaSkreech, thats cool
<DaSkreech> john777: No it doesn't
<DaSkreech> I've never found a good driver for my Delorian
<albertmk> DaSkreech, in fact, I used to be Ubuntu user.
<sehe> john777: it = kubuntu?
<sehe> john777: yes it has
<DaSkreech> albertmk: Welcome to Kubuntu
<albertmk> But now, I can see that KDE just rocks
<albertmk> =] 
<DaSkreech> albertmk: I want that on a shirt :)
<sehe> mrksbrd: (1) can you access the drive as root? (2) what filesystem is on the drive
<albertmk> very beautiful
<DaSkreech> albertmk: You haven't even hit up alt+space yet
<albertmk> hmm, what alt+space does?
<john777> whats kubuntu?
<albertmk> wont close my windows right? lol
<elite101> use oil?
<Karti> Definately a show stopper .....ALt + Space
<sehe> DaSkreech: personally i don't understand katapult. It finds stuff i don't want, and doesn't find stuff i do
<Karti> lol
<albertmk> Katapult o.0
<sehe> DaSkreech: however, the new kickoff menu (Suse style) integrated desktop search rocks
<DaSkreech> john777: Please have a subject in your sentences/questions
<malqos> and maybe someone know how to change the trash icon?i download whole them and i have new icon and almost whole icons changed but not trash
<malqos> ?
<DaSkreech> makes life much easier
<Karti> anyway...night all....
<DaSkreech> sehe: Turn off the bookmarks catalog :) It's always in the way
<albertmk> woowww
<DaSkreech> sehe: Bah waiting on Raptor ;)
<albertmk> katapult is cool
<albertmk> interesting hehe
<DaSkreech> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
#kubuntu 2007-08-25
<DaSkreech> sehe: alt+space -> ctrl+C
<sehe> malqos: i'd say try settings:/LookNFeel/ , Icons or Themes
<terrestre> i love katapult
<sehe> DaSkreech: good tip ty
<terrestre> spell and calculator rock in katapult jaja
<albertmk> DaSkreech, same here...
<valentin13> GA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 110M / GeForce Go 7300 (rev a1)
<DaSkreech> albertmk: oh try alt+space -> spell -> <spacebar> --> type words
<sehe> malqos: you might have to create a theme containing the trash icon, but there should be ways to cahnge the single icon
<DaSkreech> john777: decided what you are asking about yet?
<valentin13> driver name
<terrestre> alt + space 123
<sehe> DaSkreech: i assumed john777 was pretty obvious and shallow question -> satisfied
<albertmk> yay
<DaSkreech> sehe:  I'm with you but if he actually needs help I'd like to see if I can give it
<anatoliy> .
<DaSkreech> assuming that john777 is a he :)
<sehe> DaSkreech: I mean I don't go to @sales-microsoft and ask 'Is Vista worth my money' :D
<terrestre> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<SubOne> I just started a Krdc session with a friend and my screen resolution just went to like 640x480 and scrolls when i move my mouse to the borders of the screen... how do i fix it?
<DaSkreech> sehe: Seeing as how he doesn't know what kubuntu is he may need help out of here and to where he is actually going
<terrestre> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<DaSkreech> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<terrestre> guajajaja
<terrestre> ubotu its so funny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about its so funny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terrestre> lol
<SubOne> can someone answer my question, i can barely see anything
<sehe> DaSkreech: obviously. I *have* answered the question (a bit more cnstructiveley than, er, some others :)) so i'll wait if there are more question s
<DaSkreech> SubOne: are you on the computer with the bad resolution now?
<SubOne> yes
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> SubOne: That URL might help
<SubOne> DaSkreech: I don't want to restart X though...
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<sehe> SubOne: reconnect the session. YOu probably tried to 'move' a fullscreen window. Things get a little messy with (1) krdc (2) fullscreen (3) move (alt+drag) (4) beryl
<DaSkreech> Krdc
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> listen to sehe :)
<jenny_> what is the terminal command to delete wine
<SubOne> sehe how do i stop krdc from goign fullscreen, this happens everytime
<jenny_> apt-uninstal wine?
<sehe> SubOne: I usually run Krdc in a separate X terminal without window manager in fullscreen. That way, all my keyboard events get ahndled by the remote session and I don't confuse the screen drawing
<ELMANIFICO> who is from BG?
<sehe> jenny_: sudo apt-get remove wine
<jenny_> thanks
<SubOne> sehe I closed it, but my res is still messed up
<sehe> SubOne: that might be a bit complicated for your purposes...
<SubOne> ?
<terrestre> im the only guy that use more aptitude than apt-get?
<ELMANIFICO> why i can not enter in another chanel?
<sehe> SubOne: ok.. I have seen that happen with some gnome eductional games. There wasn't a solution except to logon again
<jenny_> is it possible to somehow partition and put windows (yuck) on the computer to let my mother run juno?
<sehe> ELMANIFICO: what do you do to try?
<SubOne> sehe, i dont get how krdc can change my res, but i cant?
<sehe> '/join #channel'
<m4v3r1ck> terrestre: there's any difference between apt-get and aptitude? I'm seriusly asking
<ELMANIFICO> am, i clik "FILE" after that i clik "join chanel"
<sehe> SubOne: i suppose it shouldn't. It never did with me. It could be a bug. Like I said, I know of some gnome games that have that effect
<sehe> ELMANIFICO: what IRC client?
<albertmk> When I type "apt-get install x", it sometimes also install y packets too. If I type "apt-get remove x", will it also remove y?
<terrestre> yeah, aptitude make a more large dependecies checking
<sehe> albertmk: no
<SubOne> sehe, well do you know how to stop it from goign fullscreen when i start it, so this doesnt happen again?
<albertmk> :(
<albertmk> thats bad
<sehe> albertmk: you'll have to do 'sudo apt-get autoremove' to remove any 'unused' dependecies
<sehe> SubOne: yes, there is an advanced option *before* starting, to choose fullscreen mode or not
<ELMANIFICO> standart for kubuntu .I have linux kubuntu and i have option for irc ,but i can't join in to BG chanel
<terrestre> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<terrestre> !aptitude > m4v3r1ck
<SubOne> sehe: one of these?: krdc -caption "%c" %i %m %u
<sehe> SubOne: uhoh seems like it might not
<albertmk> so it is highly recommended to use aptitude instead of apt-get ?
<sehe> SubOne: no not captions
<SubOne> thats my run line
<terrestre> !apt-get
<sehe> SubOne: where do the params come from then>
<sehe> !apt
<m4v3r1ck> terrestre: gotcha
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SubOne> sehe: those were what was in the kmenu when it was installed
<ELMANIFICO> tanks,and goodnight
<terrestre> apt-get its more powerfull,
<sehe> SubOne: oh well ok. I use 'krdc' (Alt-F2) :)
<DaSkreech> jenny_: What's Juno?
<sehe> SubOne: you get a dialog...
<SubOne> sehe yes
<terrestre> i dont know why in howto only use apt-get
<DaSkreech> ELMANIFICO: Where is the BG channel?
<SubOne> sehe i tried setting the res to 1024x768... no help i guess i gotta logon again
<sehe> SubOne: fraid so
<jenny_> DaSkreech: its a retarded dial up email internet program that my mother cant live without *sigh*
<colkhis> How can I run xdm instead of kdm? I dont have this option at login.
<terrestre> !xdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> jenny_: It's an ISP/
<DaSkreech> or a mail client?
<terrestre> i dont know xdm
<jenny_> www.juno.com
<jenny_> it does email and internet
<terrestre> lol
<DaSkreech> colkhis: Just replace it
<terrestre> jenny_: ? jajaja
<sherwin> i need help with KPPP
<jenny_> terrestre: what is jajaja?
<DaSkreech> Why do you want XDM?
<m4v3r1ck> jenny_: hahaha in spanish I suppose
<DaSkreech> I assume it's a good reason :)
<jenny_> I absolytely cannot get get juno to run unless I use Linspire but I will not do that.
<sherwin> my modem dials out and gets that "handshake" tones, but i get an error from KPPP "Timeout expired while waiting for the ppp interface to come up"
<jenny_> it doesnt support wine either
<terrestre> i thought that jenny_ was a spam
<sehe> DaSkreech: probably for LTSP-like purposes with standard xdmcp caps
<DaSkreech> jenny_: Use Gparted and make a 4 Gig partition for Windows
<jenny_> i am not a spam. i am a cranky woman who has to get this program to work one way or another
<terrestre> the programa juno?
<colkhis> DaSkreech: Which configuration file says what the default dm is?
<colkhis> DaSkreech: No good reason really :). Just testing something.
<sehe> colkhis: i'd recommend kdm over xdm. It has a larger feature set, and needless to say runs KDE nicely
<jenny_> i'll have to buy windows wont i, there is no "skeleton version" that will take less space? its only going to be used for running juno
<DaSkreech> sehe: No it doesn't :-P
<jenny_> my stubborn mother refuses to use the better email programs
<sehe> DaSkreech: *sigh* please explain what doesnt
<DaSkreech> the DM has no influence on how the desktop or window manager runs
<DaSkreech>  it may integrate more nicely
<SubOne> sehe: even if i set it to 1024x768 (my current res) is still meses it up
<colkhis> sehe: I know. I am using it all the time. Just wondering how theoretically it can be replaced for one session.
<terrestre> jenny_: mm wine doesnt work?
<sehe> DaSkreech: than that might be what i meant :D
<jenny_> no, juno will not work with wine (per juno tech support)
<DaSkreech> cause you can have a seamless KDM -> kDE splash -> KDE desktop transistion
<sehe> colkhis: That's a bit counter to the nature of a DM. I'd say it can;t
<DaSkreech> colkhis: Oh one session that's easy
<DaSkreech> install xdm and I should ask to be set as default say no
<sehe> colkhis: You can use KDM to launch a gnome session though. Hit Alt-T in the logon screen
<Azzco> Hi, file transfer in kopete with gtalk doesn't work does it? =(
<DaSkreech>  then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start
<runlevelten> Don't bother asking tech support whether stuff will work with wine, as 90% of the time they don't have the first idea and/or say no as a matter of policy
<jenny_> I figure if I cant get wine or linux to work it then I will have no other choice but to put windows back on my computer
<sehe> Or any other installed desktop session type
<jenny_> I couldnt get wine to work anyways
<DaSkreech> jenny_: Safe assumption. I'm taking it you have no Windows install CD?
<jenny_> not anymore I dont
<jenny_> actually thinking back it came preinstalled on the computer when i bought it (of course huh)
<DaSkreech> jenny_: Well ask your mom for the asking price of Vista :) that should get her to convert rigth quick
<jenny_> i do not want to pay to put that crap back on my computer if I can avoid it
<runlevelten> Is this the music download software?
<colkhis> sehe: I don't have gnome installed. I so have xdm though. But no option for it on the login screen. (using kubuntu7.04).
<runlevelten> jenny_: Is this the music download software?
<sehe> SubOne: you might search synaptic for 'rdp' and select one of the other available clients. Most will use 'rdesktop' as the backend, but you may have more luck
<jenny_> no, i deleted juno when i switched to linux so it will be ME paying it
<DaSkreech> colkhis: you do know that XDM IS the login screen right?
<albertmk> omg, Vista doesnt work
<SubOne> is rdesktop not what i want then?
<DaSkreech> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<albertmk> Cant even play damn StarCraft on Vista!!!
<sehe> albertmk: lol that seems a redundant remakr
<runlevelten> Yeah, it's Vista. It's not *supposed* to "work".
<jenny_> run: no its an email program that also lets her go online. And doing juno online via the internet (FF) isnt the same
<sehe> SubOne: rdesktop *is* what you use. It is the CLI
<jenny_> different lay out, different features, etc
<SubOne> ok
<SubOne> sehe ill look for another, ty
<sehe> SubOne: however, the GUI clients like krdc are easy to use
<terrestre> jenny_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1195979 <--- something like that?
<jenny_> I wonder if there is some way around having to BUY it
<SubOne> sehe, yeah but it breaks my res
<colkhis> DaSkreech: May be, but from that login screen I can start KDE session and failsafe mode. I can not get the xdm with ugly green windows and grey background.
<sehe> SubOne: mmm nasty
<DaSkreech> colkhis: I don't think you know what you are asking for :)
<sehe> colkhis: you mean like. twm?!
<DaSkreech> colkhis: You want X without the KDE?
<runlevelten> I'm looking to see if I can download a trial or something to try in wine
<SubOne> sehe: also ever since i first started using it, now my login screen resoultion is all messed up when i first turn on the computer
<colkhis> yes i guess that's what I want
<sehe> colkhis: that's as simple as 'sudo X :1'
<jenny_> terre: that is the program she wants to run however I am not able to get wine to run it (never could seem to figure it out no matter how much confusing jargon i read)
<DaSkreech> jenny_: Did the computer come with a CD?
<sehe> SubOne: ok ic
<jenny_> I have the compaq system restore cd
<DaSkreech> >_<
<SubOne> sehe: I don't know how to fix it
<sehe> SubOne: Try to restore a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf then
<DaSkreech> that will wipe the whole drive
<sehe> !x | SubOne
<ubotu> SubOne: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sherwin> need some help with a dialup connection... anyone game?
<SubOne> sehe: Krdc edits the xorg.conf?
<raylu> !ask | sherwin
<ubotu> sherwin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> colkhis: the command that sehe gave should do you right
<sherwin> i need help configuring a dialup connection. The error i keep getting from KPPP is something regarding timeout waiting for ppp interface to start
<sehe> SubOne: I shan't think so, but maybe some things interfered resulting in .... bla. At least, kdm *reads* xorg.conf, so it makes sense to look there
<jenny_> i dont want to have to start from scratch all over again, thats how i got in this jam in the first place. there has GOT to be a way to keep kubuntu and get a free kind of windows that is only "windows enough" to just run this one program
<jenny_> Its very frustrating
<DaSkreech> jenny_: what does she use Juno for?
<sehe> colkhis: after that use 'DISPLAY=:1 xterm&' e.g. to start applications
<jenny_> da: email
<DaSkreech> I guess you could get Windows 98
<DaSkreech> It's small and old
<jenny_> da: free?
<colkhis> sehe: thanks. I think thats what I wanted.
<runlevelten> You could always run it in a vm if you felt the need to.
<sehe> jenny_: i suppose you can find it 'free'
<sehe> colkhis: cheers
<runlevelten> At least then you could protect it with a decent OS.
<jenny_> da: going to do a google search for free win 98
<sehe> jenny_: in case you need a key, it's '3555 -5555' (or more 5's as needed)
<runlevelten> It wants me to "sign up" before I can get the client. That sucks.
<jenny_> sehe: a key? what?
<sehe> jenny_: Windows asks a key when installing. Win98 being *oooold* no real key is needed. 355555... it he 'default' key to use
<sehe> it he = is the *
<runlevelten> Did you try installing the linspire package?
<sehe> !info linspire | sehe
<jenny_> run: I thought linspire would be replacing kubuntu if i downloaded it
<tombar> anyone here that frequently plays wow via wine is expiriencing problems after last kubuntu update?
<sehe> omg! it's 1am i should be in coma
<DaSkreech> sehe: Please don't help with warez
<runlevelten> If there's a juno package for linspire it will probably install on kubuntu
<DaSkreech>  I was more thinking asking a friend if they had a copy
<sehe> cheers kind ppls i have had a good time
<sehe> cya
<DaSkreech>  !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<DaSkreech> jenny_: ^^^
<DaSkreech> that may help your woes a lot btw
* DaSkreech waves at sehe. Good seeing you
<sehe> DaSkreech: i venture that you could even obtain win98 'free' from microsoft, where it not that they want to avoid the suggestion that they'd still support it
<jenny_> i dont know what that stuff is
<jenny_> i barely know what im doing with kubuntu (switched from windows)
<sehe> DaSkreech: I can, for a fact, download it for free from MSDN, and the key (355555) is mentioned in the PUBLIC area
<terrestre> for qemu you need a dual core
<jenny_> i dont have a dual core
<sehe> DaSkreech: thanks for good company :)
<DaSkreech> sehe: You will never get old Software free from windows
<jenny_> i'm confused
<DaSkreech>  they will tell you very blatnantly how bad it is and what a mistake it is to run it and point you at new working secure perfect softwre
<DaSkreech> jenny_: Sorry
<DaSkreech> jenny_: Those are Virtual machines. A computer program that pretends to be a operating system
<tombar> anyone here that frequently plays wow via wine is expiriencing problems after last kubuntu update???
<runlevelten> http://www.linspire.com/lindows_products_details.php?product_id=12130
<runlevelten> :\
<DaSkreech> You run it and it simulates a Computer starting up. YOu can run it in a window with a whole new Operating systme
<DaSkreech> tombar: #winehq
<jenny_> da: really? so i dont have to feed the devil by paying for windows?
<DaSkreech> jenny_: You can install it and install windows inside
<jenny_> da: i can install windows in it for free?
<tombar> ty DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> jenny_: nope still gotta pay :) but it makes your maintence and overall life easier
<runlevelten> If you have a windows license, yes.
<jenny_> dont suppose there is an apt-get install free fake windows?
<jenny_> :)
<runlevelten> wine.
<scheater5> Isn't virtualbox in the repos?  Then you could just "sudo apt-get install virtualbox" - which is darn close to "install free fake windows"
<DaSkreech> jenny_: :-) We are trying to wean you off as much as possible why give drugs to a druggie?
<DaSkreech> scheater5: Except you still have to buy windows
<scheater5> DaScreech: very true.
<jenny_> da: you dont have to because i have no intention of using it. It is for my mother who will only use juno for email and absolutely refuses to use any other email program and isnt happy with the online juno
<runlevelten> jenny_: you know you can press tab to complete names.
<scheater5> jenny: and you've had no joy with wine?
<jenny_> runlevelten: thanks for that tip, i will be sure to remember that
<jenny_> scheater5: not one little bit
<runlevelten> Well a VM program will do the job just dandy.
<terrestre> but juno its available for linespire
<jenny_> terrestre: if i download linspire it will replace kubuntu right?
<raylu> that depends on how you install it
<runlevelten> and as mentioned, I'm pretty darn sure that if you lay your hands on that deb we can try and get it running on kubuntu for you.
<raylu> but i wouldn't recommend linspire
<jenny_> deb?
<raylu> .deb files are debian packages
<terrestre> deb like .exe in windows
<jenny_> oh
<runlevelten> the linspire version of juno.
<terrestre> .deb = .exe
<raylu> er...no they're not, terrestre
<scheater5> If it's available for linspire, in theory isn't the source avaiable, and therefore it's "available" for ubuntu, too - you just have to compile it.
<runlevelten> No, they're really not at all.
<terrestre> i now
<terrestre> i mean
<scheater5> raylu: there's close enough for this discussion.
<terrestre> i know
<runlevelten> scheater5: No.
<terrestre> runlevelten: go ahead to the explanation to jenny_
<scheater5> Juno proprietary, they just released an executable for linspire?
<runlevelten> jenny, those debs are like the "Installshield" thingies you download, but a whole lot smarter and better.
<jenny_> i dont know how to download linspire in a manner that will not replace kubuntu
<raylu> make a new partition for it
<runlevelten> or install it in a vm.
<scheater5> jenny: sounds like you're after a dual boot.
<jenny_> scheater5: yes
<terrestre> i dont know linespire
<jenny_> its my last hope of making juno work and making her happy
<scheater5> terrestre: I wouldn't recommend it, but it isn't horrible.
<terrestre> but if you already have linespire, kubuntu can put pretty easy to a dual boot
<jenny_> terrestre: i dont have linspire
<jenny_> terrestre: i know where to download it online
<jenny_> terrestre:  but i'd scream if i did it wrong and wiped kubuntu. i have never partitioned before
<scheater5> so, then, jenny, what is your setup now.  What are you running on the computer that you want juno on?
<terrestre> linespire its debian base too
<jenny_> scheater5: my set up? I have Kubuntu (but not KDE)
<scheater5> thats...interesting.  So a kubuntu install, and then you uninstalled kde?
<jenny_> scheater5:  no, i had a friend put it on for me from his computer on the east coast while i watched
<scheater5> Well, at any rate, I guess that's irrelevant - so you have the entire harddrive in one partition, and kubuntu takes up all of it?
<jenny_> scheater5: i believe so yes because its the only thing running
<scheater5> Do you know what kind of filesystem the partition is?  ex2, ex3, xfs, etc?
<jenny_> let me ask the fella who put it on for me brb
<DaSkreech> scheater5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1195979
<DaSkreech> scheater5: see if that helps
<terrestre> how i can get that deb to linespirte?
<scheater5> What am I looking at here, DaSkreech?  Doesn't that say there's a deb for juno somewhere?
<DaSkreech> scheater5: There is
<DaSkreech> On the Juno site
<terrestre> but we need a account
<terrestre> http://www.linspire.com/products_linspire_whatis.php <-- lol
<DaSkreech> http://www.juno.com/support/faq/fgtg04.html
<DaSkreech> terrestre: That's great!
<DaSkreech> They have KDE as a plus over Ubuntu :)
<scheater5> I would assume Jenny has an account if his mother is already using it.  That kind of makes all this talk of installing other OS's and distros moot.  All jenny needs is that deb
<DaSkreech> scheater5: jenny_ is female
<scheater5> I didn't know, so I used the neutral him.
<DaSkreech> That's cool just letting you know
<scheater5> Thanks.
<jenny_> scheater5: I had tried downloading the linspire set up but it couldnt find a something or other to run it and told me i had to install internet explorer
<runlevelten> That's what I'm thinking, get the deb, try and drop it on kubuntu - probably find it works fine
<scheater5> Well, jenny, it would seem that we have come up with something simpler.  And runlevelten just beat me to it.
<jenny_> drop it on kubuntu?
<scheater5> lol - install it
<jenny_> let me try that again because last time it said what i said it said before
<runlevelten> It's aptable as well I assume. Anyone got access to a Linspire sources.list?
<jenny_> what about using frespire instead? i dont want to pay
<jenny_> i'm broke
<scheater5> not a bad idea - I don't, but I bet there's one floating around somewhere, like a linspire forum.
<runlevelten> I did actually suggest that a way up there ^^^, but nobody listens to me.
* runlevelten grumbles.
<zabadapp> question: i get over 90% "wait" (in top) while copying a dvd (with dma on) ... the same happened while copying to an usb-memorystick ... anyone know where to look?
<terrestre> what do you downloaded from juno?
<jenny_> terrestre: it was the link that said Juno Linspire Set Up
<scheater5> While freespire is an option, I highly suggest you just download the .deb and install it.  "dpkg [path to file] .deb"
<jenny_> scheater5:  I dont know what that means either
<jenny_> sorry about my ignorance guys
<runlevelten> jenny_: no probs
<zabadapp> (or right-click --> "install")
<runlevelten> Do we actually have the deb then?
<runlevelten> anyone?
<scheater5> No worries - and who said they found a link to the deb?  If they're not around I'll find it.
<scheater5> I think it was DaSkreech - you still around, man?
<terrestre> what is the name of the thing that you downloaded
<DaSkreech> scheater5: In a manner of speaking
<jenny_> terrestre: be right back, i have to check
<scheater5> Did you ever actually lay your hands, metaphorically speaking, on that deb?  Or do you have a link?
<runlevelten> Aha! I have a tarball of it.
<DaSkreech> http://www.juno.com/support/faq/fgtg04.html
<DaSkreech> I have that
<DaSkreech> runlevelten: URL?
<terrestre> We also support a Linspire (Linux) version of Juno. For more information, please visit the main Juno page.
<LogicalDash> When I save my session in KDE, the Tomboy tray icon isn't preserved. What could be going wrong?
<runlevelten> Right, I just need to get into something a little more kubuntu and get this juno thing working. BRB
<jenny_> she has juno platimun
<scheater5> Linspire is debian based, right?  So the file is .deb?  Which means, assuming all dependencies are met, we can just throw it on kubuntu?
<jeffmitchell> hi all, does anyone here know how to make apache open automatically on startup? (via the command line?)
<DaSkreech> LogicalDash: Tomboy doesn't respect KDE sessions
<DaSkreech> scheater5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1195979
<LogicalDash> DaSkreech, any easy way I can just make it run on startup then? Maybe .bash_profile or something?
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<LogicalDash> DaSkreech, thanks!
<jeffmitchell> ubotu: but if i only have a CLI?
<LogicalDash> jeffmitchell, ubotu is a robot
<jeffmitchell> opps
<Doctor_Nick> the shame was too much
<DaSkreech> jeffmit.. damn!
<jenny_> whats this? http://www.juno.com/support/faq/fgp01.html
<DaSkreech> jenny_: Btw please write juno and thank them very much for supporting Linux
<terrestre> lol
<scheater5> Well, someone there apparently got it to work with mepis, but that page no longer exists.  So, it seems that all you have do to is meet the dependencies (which it seems is merely java) and then install the deb
<terrestre> i think that him dont have the .deb
<terrestre> dont has the juno for linespire
<scheater5> I was getting there!  Apparently somewhere in that juno site is a deb for linspire that works out of the box with ubuntu, I just can't access it because I can't sign into the juno site.  But that's what seems to be true, judging from that forum posting DaSkreech sent me.
<DaSkreech> jenny_: you will have to login on the site to get the deb
<DaSkreech> I have to go
<DaSkreech>  My country is under lock down and night is coming
<underdog5004> I've got a scripting question, anyone ready for it?
<terrestre> what country DaSkreech?
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004, shoot
<drif> DaSkreech: which country is that?
<DaSkreech> jamaica
<terrestre> ooh
<terrestre> sad
<drif> :-\
<jenny_> i did. i am under her log in now. i was able to download the linspire set up before, but when i went to use wine i thought it would work better with windows because of something someone else told me in another chat program so i deleted that and downloaded the juno set up for windows. i just deleted that and am trying to find the download for linspire. i found it but now it wont let me access it because he has juno platinum. what a mess
<scheater5> Well, that sucks.  Peace, DaSkreech.
<zabadapp> underdog5004: yes
<runlevelten> I'm just trying to build the juno deb for kubuntu now.
<scheater5> runlevelten: I think jenny just said she got it installed, and was now having trouble signing in
<underdog5004> hitmanWilly, ok, I've got a server with...movies on it. Occasionally, I'll scp a movie to my desktop. I also do rsync backups from my desktop to my server. I want to build a list (easy with ls) of files in my movies dir on my server, and have my desktop parse that and look for/exclude matches that are found on my desktop:/home/me/Desktop/
<underdog5004> lol
<DaSkreech> runlevelten: Please give me the URL for the tarball you have I think it's spurious
<jenny_> i'm hoping that i dont have to delete her juno platimun in order to download the linspire just to see if it works because if itdoesnt then i'll never hear the end of it
<DaSkreech> scheater5: No she said she had the deb and deleted it
<runlevelten> I've just logged out of the system where I got it DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> jenny_: No fear of having to do that :)
<scheater5> DaSkreech: Ah - I retract that statement then.
<hitmanWilly> underdog5004, man diff, that should get you started :)
<underdog5004> ok, thanks
<DaSkreech> underdog5004: and ls -1
<underdog5004> why -l?
<DaSkreech> that's a one not a l
<underdog5004> oh
<DaSkreech> I knew you were going to do that :)
<underdog5004> ha ha
<runlevelten> Right, I have the startup screen.
<underdog5004> I see the output is different, thank you
<sparr> when i install/upgrade kde it asks if i want windows or kde style hotkeys and window behavior.  specifically if i want one or two clicks to open files/programs.  where can i change that?
<DaSkreech> Bye all see you when I get home and have a bath
<jenny_> i'm going to email juno and askthem to send me the linspire dec
<jenny_> deb
<runlevelten> jenny_: I have the linux client running here on kubuntu, but no way to test it as I have no account. You want I should chuck you what I have?
<DaSkreech> jenny_: again thank them for supporting LInux. let them know you have issues but thank them for showing the consideration
<DaSkreech> Night!!
<runlevelten> Juno: Signup - I want to create a new account | I already have an account: Member ID
<runlevelten> etc
<scheater5> Alright all, it's about that time for me.  PEACE
<jenny_> to the fellas leaving: thanks for helping me, i really do appreciate your time!
<runlevelten> jenny_: PMing you.
* runlevelten waits to give you juno + instructions.
<jenny_> runlevelten:  it wont let me PM because i am not registered
<runlevelten> ok, type /msg nickserv register and follow the instructions
<jenny_> where do i type that?
<runlevelten> anywhere
<runlevelten> ie: anywhere in your irc program
<jenny_> can i type it in here where i am typing now
<runlevelten> yeah
<jenny_> i dont understand what it just spat out at me
<jenny_> [Notice]  -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password>
<runlevelten> OK, let me find a non-work server for you to download from then.
<runlevelten> I can't give out a work one on main.
<jenny_>  [Notice]  -NickServ- Type: /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER for more information
<elite101> hey (althou i feel dumb for saying this) can i make a HDD into a ISO image? like 9660? i have a windows cd but its wrecked and my HDD has it on there so i was wondering if u can partition a HDD so that it will boot up the isoimage?
<runlevelten> you just type /msg nickserv register yourchosenpasswordhere
<elite101> dont flame on me but maybe it might work?
<jenny_>  [Notice]  -NickServ- The nickname [Jenny_]  is already registered
<runlevelten> hang on.
<elite101> u need this
<elite101>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<goodhabit> Adept manager - is front-end for aptitude? Or apt-get? Or...?
<elite101> type in ur password in the <>
<elite101> jenny, type  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password> and fill in the pasword
<elite101> jenny_, ^
<drif> elite101: I believe the main prob is that your dvd media isn't writable as such.. like hdd or flash-disk is and might cause some probs with normal windows installation
<elite101> mhm? well i dont see why?
<jenny_>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <Patrick>
<elite101> i can try it?
<jenny_> ?
<elite101> ohhh lol
<elite101> :) thans
<runlevelten> jenny_: download http://www.edsgenericforum.com/hotlinks/juno_6.2.0b5-5.0.0.50.linspire0.3.tar.gz
<elite101> nice password
<runlevelten> let me know when that's done
<elite101> lol linespire?
<elite101> :S
<runlevelten> jenny_: You done man?
<runlevelten> :|
<rajkalyan> LOL
* runlevelten waits....
<rajkalyan> ROFL
<underdog5004> which program would I use to strip "/path/to/my/files" from a file several hundred times?
<rajkalyan> LOLROFLLOLROFL
<rajkalyan> LOL
<rajkalyan> rofl
<rajkalyan> ROFL
<rajkalyan> LOL
<rajkalyan> ROFL
<rajkalyan> LOL
<rajkalyan> ROFL
<rajkalyan> LOL
<rajkalyan> ROFL
<rajkalyan> L9L
<rajkalyan> LOL
<rajkalyan> L
<rajkalyan> LLLL
<rajkalyan> LOL
<rajkalyan> ROFL
<rajkalyan> LOL
<runlevelten> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rajkalyan> ROFL
<rajkalyan> 
<rajkalyan> 
<rajkalyan> 
<underdog5004> rajkalyan, please stop
<rajkalyan> 
<underdog5004> I will call the ops
<rajkalyan> 
<rajkalyan> !FLOOOD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floood - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rajkalyan> !FLOOD
<underdog5004> thank you, rajkalyan
<jenny_> runlevelten: it said The process for the http://www.edsgenericforum.com protocol died unexpectedly.
<drif> underdog5004: awk/sed?
* rajkalyan offfers a cookie to underdog5004
* rajkalyan thinks he doesnt want it
<jenny_> elite101: re: my password, be nice
* rajkalyan LOL
* rajkalyan ROFL
<runlevelten> jenny_: Would you mind hurrying it up if you want this sorted... it's kind of 1am here..
* runlevelten is waiting to give you further instructions
* rajkalyan offers cookie to everyone
<jenny_> runlevelten: it said The process for the http://www.edsgenericforum.com protocol died unexpectedly. so now i dont know what to do
<elite101> lol password i can bee as mean as possible if i knew ur email and stuff i can raid everything with that password ;) but im not like that so no worry it was just a slip of the rist :)
<runlevelten> paste it into firefox or something then http://www.edsgenericforum.com/hotlinks/juno_6.2.0b5-5.0.0.50.linspire0.3.tar.gz
<rajkalyan> >-)
<jenny_> ok
<rajkalyan> Qui?
<drif> jenny_: wget "http://www.edsgenericforum.com/hotlinks/juno_6.2.0b5-5.0.0.50.linspire0.3.tar.gz" - would that work better?
<runlevelten> choose save to disk
<rajkalyan> LOLROFL
<rajkalyan> LOLROFLLOLROFL
<jenny_> oh god the computerx crashing
<drif> hm..
<runlevelten> No feedback on whether you've got it yet?
<runlevelten> Right, I'm going to have to go, so here are some instructions someone else can walk you through.
<runlevelten> You need to untar the download, then you need to do: sudo cp -dpR marlin_build_juno-6.2 /opt/juclient
<runlevelten> then you need to do /opt/juclient/runclient.sh
<runlevelten> if you keep those instructions so you can paste them back, people will be able to understand and help.
<runlevelten> I really must go to bed, as I have to be up for 6 am
<runlevelten> She went.
<runlevelten> For goodness' sake.
<Huey> does using the low-latency kernel affect qemu performance?
<runlevelten> jenny_:
<runlevelten> You need to untar the download, then you need to do: sudo cp -dpR marlin_build_juno-6.2 /opt/juclient
<jenny_> POS computer
<runlevelten> then you need to do /opt/juclient/runclient.sh
<runlevelten> if you keep those instructions so you can paste them back, people will be able to understand and help.
<runlevelten> OK?
<jenny_> i dont know what that means
<jenny_> what is untar
<runlevelten> jenny_: I'll tell you in a sec. Just make sure you copy that stuff to a file.
<jenny_> how
<runlevelten>  Now, if you right click on the download and select "extract  extract here" it will create a folder.
<zabadapp> runlevelten:  paste it lika a one-liner! sudo wget x && untar y && cp yada && z.sh  .. or something like that
<Azzco> Will hibernate work on a desktop, or is it just for laptops?
<jenny_> i need the thing that wouldnt load again
<runlevelten> http://www.edsgenericforum.com/hotlinks/juno_6.2.0b5-5.0.0.50.linspire0.3.tar.gz] 
<jenny_> i'm about to cry
<runlevelten> http://www.edsgenericforum.com/hotlinks/juno_6.2.0b5-5.0.0.50.linspire0.3.tar.gz
<jenny_> page not found
<jenny_> it made "Ark" come up
<demonspork> on the live disk, is there any way to install the Kubuntu system without it installing GRUB on the HDD?
<jenny_> i dont know what i am looking at
<runlevelten> Right, well as long as you've kept the instructions and do them (with help where necessary) you should be good to go, at least until the signing up phase.
<drif> demonspork: I believe it asks user for permission before doing that
<runlevelten> zabadapp: Indeed - however, it's just this second, on my way to bed 4 hours later than I'd hoped, heh
<runlevelten> jenny. Right click.
<runlevelten> Not click.
<drif> Azzco: I see no reason why hibernate wouldn't work with desktops also
<demonspork> at which step?
<demonspork> drif
<jenny_> on what
<drif> demonspork: in the end - last thing after installation
<runlevelten> on the file you downloaded.
<Azzco> drif: it wouldn't work for me on my last motherboard and thoguht it was only for lappys
<jenny_> i downloaded something when "ark" came up?
<jenny_> i havent been able to find the linspire deb again
<runlevelten> drag the link and drop it on your desktop, or open it in firefox and choose save as... etc
<jenny_> linspire juno deb i mean
<posingaspopular> help! my k-menu/panel disappered
<runlevelten> jenny_: that is the same thing as what you are downloading from that url, packaged differently.
<Azzco> posingaspopular: Alt+F2 kicker
<elite101> lol i did the same thing ;) ^
<jenny_> runlevelten: ya lost me with drag the link and drop it on your desktop
<posingaspopular> Azzco: that didnt work
<jenny_> i see ark with a file name outline
<demonspork> drif, is there a way to install GRUB like the system installer installs it, but from an already installed Ubuntu/Kubuntu system?
<runlevelten> Jenny: just paste the following in a console:
<drif> demonspork: yes
<demonspork> drif, so it will install, detecting all the other OSes just like it does initially?
<Azzco> posingaspopular: do it in terminal and check for errors
<drif> demonspork: ah, not sure about that actually- you might need some manual editing of menu.lst
<elite101> hey i was wondering if its possible to partition a HDD to pretend its an ISO? so i can boot of it and install the os to another HDD???
<jenny_> i have konsole open
<posingaspopular> ERROR: kicker is already running!
<Azzco> posingaspopular: killall kicker then ;)
<posingaspopular> ah now it's back
<Azzco> Good ;)
<posingaspopular> 0.o
<runlevelten> wget http://www.edsgenericforum.com/hotlinks/juno_6.2.0b5-5.0.0.50.linspire0.3.tar.gz && tar -xvzf juno_6.2.0b5-5.0.0.50.linspire0.3.tar.gz && sudo cp -dpR marlin_build_juno-6.2 /opt/juclient && /opt/juclient/runclient.sh
<posingaspopular> and it just disappeared
<Azzco> Do you have any weird settings like disappear after x seconds?
<elite101> will winrar run in wine?
<drif> elite101: yes
<Azzco> elite101: why would you want that?
<posingaspopular> Azzco: yea i had it disappear after 2 sec. i disabled it now and im going to leave it that way
<elite101> cuz arc doesnt like .rar
<Azzco> My Ark kinda does
<demonspork> elite101, I think all you would have to do is literally copy all the files off the ISO live disk and onto the HDD, then you will need to use a bootloader on a disk or something and boot the system
<elite101> it tells me
<elite101> ic
<elite101> but u see its not a "live cd" *prepare to plug ur ears* its windows xp
<demonspork> won't work then
<drif> elite101: winrar is mentioned under 'platinum' list - so it should work very well under wine
<demonspork> elite101, try #windows and ask that question
<drif> elite101: apt-get install unrar
<runlevelten> then you can start testing.
<drif> elite101: after that ark handles .rar
<drif> elite101: sudo apt-get install unrar
<elite101> wow
<jenny_> testing?
<runlevelten> For the shortcuts, you can create ordinary kde ones or you can drag the one out of /opt/juclient
<demonspork> jenny_, he is trying to boot the windows Installer from a hdd
<demonspork> lol
<jenny_> it asked for a password so I entered the systems password
<jenny_> then it said DM set to off
<jenny_> and i am back at jenny@oco
<runlevelten> that's the one - you needed that to copy to /opt
<jenny_> what is a hdd?
<elite101> Hard diskdrive
<runlevelten> yeah, juno seems to have dippy focus.
<runlevelten> Look behind your windows.
<elite101> its a square kinda solid metal "thingy" u put files and windows/linux/mac on
<elite101> ;)
<jenny_> oh hard drive
<drif> elite101: a safe then?
<jenny_> runlevelten: i looked behind my windows but i dont see anything
<runlevelten> jenny_: testing because 1) I couldn't test drive it through having no account and 2) I'm going to bed any minute now, heh :)
<runlevelten> jenny_: it depends on java, btw.
<runlevelten> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jenny_> thats why i was offering you her log in info
<runlevelten> you were? Was that in pm because I wouldn't have seen that
<jenny_> I dont know if its ok to tell her here or not
<zabadapp> eww ... don't give out such stuff
<runlevelten> No, main is far too indiscrete
<drif> jenny_: couldn't you register your nick?
<jenny_> thats what i thought
<jenny_> we left that behind
<jenny_> there were problems that i copied and pasted
<drif> jenny_: if it was taken /nick newone - even for temporary reason
<jenny_> i have to be as fast as possible so i can get this done before he has togo to bed
<elite101> err wine isnt working? what kind of wine doesnt open up .exe :S
<elite101> i click on an exe it says open program with?
<drif> elite101: wine yourexe.exe
<elite101> :P
<drif> jenny: now you took me bit too literally ;)
<elite101> what do i open it with there is like 5diff wines
<drif> sorry, newone that is..
<newone> confused again
<newone> no blonde jokes please
<drif> newone: that was command to change your nick
<newone> so i need to do what now?
<runlevelten> elite101: you type wine yourexe.exe
<Azzco> Help some apps doesn't work anymore! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34954/
<drif> newone: and newone was supposed to be something you choose
<newone> i have to register to PM to swap info to... ?
<drif> newone: yes
<drif> newone: is kinda safety measure..
<runlevelten> yeah, otherwise people abuse it, you see
<drif> it's
<elite101> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<runlevelten> it's sad, but blame nasty people :(
<elite101> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<newone> so i type into here:   /nick newone
<newone> ?
<newone> or /nick and then a new name>
<drif> newone: you can replace that 'newone' with anything you want..
<elite101> wine still doesn work im typing in or renaming the exe....... yourexe.exe it still doesn work
<drif> newone: /nick you_new_nickname
<drif> +r
<runlevelten> right jenny - I have to go to bed. You will find that you need java to run juno - so if you get some help with that first, you should be good to go soon.
<elite101> do i type in the name of the exe: yourexe?
<Patricks_Girl> ok now
<drif> elite101: you don't need to rename your exe...but I'm no clairvoyant..
<Patricks_Girl> i have to download java?
* elite101 remember the fake convo of a chick that need help with her printer but really it was very fake
<elite101> ohh
<drif> elite101: the printer, the girl or your advices? :D
<elite101> what do i need to do
<runlevelten> I will be around tomorrow evening (Europe time) and will help you if I see you
<elite101> lol forget about the girl
<Patricks_Girl> it tells me im not registered yet
<Patricks_Girl> again
<drif> runlevelten: I can try continuing from here though..it's 3:33am but I'm in no real hurry
<goodhabit> Who can paste in private for me a part of xorg.conf, what describes mouse? Please.
<elite101> i need help with wine xD
<runlevelten> okeydokey drif. You know what's being done right?
<drif> runlevelten: I've been around and not around..you can quickly run me through
<Patricks_Girl> i only wish i could express my gratitude appropriately for not only suffering my ignorance but your amazing patience
<runlevelten> that tarball may run fine, but bits may need pulling out and putting in the right places.
<elite101> how do i get ARC to work with ,rar? or how can i get wine to work with winrar? if u wanna help me pick the easier topic <------please
<Patricks_Girl> im not sure what a tarbar is
<elite101> tarball
<drif> elite101: did you run 'sudo apt-get install unrar' ?
<intelikey> !rar | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<elite101> no
<elite101> k i will
<Patricks_Girl> brb rr
<runlevelten> jenny has downloaded it, untarred it and copied the whole contents to juno's usual app directory
<drif> elite101: if you need advice - please take it as they come ;)
<elite101> sorry its just i needed the winrar to work up ther ^
<runlevelten> no symlinks in bin, the icons aren't copied out yet, she needs to sign in and check what works, java will need to be installed
<demonspork> ARRRG, GRUB INSTALLED WITHOUT ASKING ME!!!
<elite101> :P
<intelikey> !grub | demonspork
<ubotu> demonspork: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<runlevelten> Patricks_Girl: No problem at all - if I had more time I'd stick around.
<intelikey> demonspork that's normal
<runlevelten> Night all.
<elite101> sudo apt-get install java-jre6-bin
<drif> runlevelten: nights
<demonspork> someone told me I would have an option somewhere
<drif> elite101: direct your advices.. to make this seem less confusing, ok?
<runlevelten> Oh drif, the program is run with /opt/juclient/runclient.sh
<Strogol> #join kubuntu-br
<elite101> lol
<intelikey> demonspork remember whom ?
<runlevelten> and she's done:
<runlevelten> wget http://www.edsgenericforum.com/hotlinks/juno_6.2.0b5-5.0.0.50.linspire0.3.tar.gz && tar -xvzf juno_6.2.0b5-5.0.0.50.linspire0.3.tar.gz && sudo cp -dpR marlin_build_juno-6.2 /opt/juclient && /opt/juclient/runclient.sh
<runlevelten> night \o/
<Strogol> join #kubuntu-br
<elite101> thanks drif, it worked :)
<demonspork> I dislike that the default scrollback in xchat is 300
<drif> demonspork: change it? :D
<demonspork> I changed it
<intelikey> yeah.   it's too short.
<drif> Patricks_Girl: around?
<demonspork> but I already lost who gave me the incorrect information
<demonspork> how do I change the Image displayed in the GRUB menu?
<Strogol> speak Portuguese??
<drif> demonspork: it was me - but for my defence I can honestly say it hasn't ever installed grub against my will
<BluesKaj> !pt | Strogol
<ubotu> Strogol: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Patricks_Girl> ok back
<intelikey> demonspork well i hate it for you.  but it does happen.    and see the infonode on !usplash
<elite101> that kinda sucks? not portaguese kubunut?
<elite101> kubuntu*
<drif> Patricks_Girl: re, runlevel went to get some zzz
<elite101> lol
<demonspork> !uspash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uspash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mguezuraga>  Is there a way to improve font display on lcd screens? (like cleartype on windows)
<demonspork> !usplash
<elite101> i ran outta disk space for the .rar file :(
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Patricks_Girl> i wish i could bake y'all cookies for this
<Azzco> Help I get strange errors!
<Azzco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34954/
<intelikey> Patricks_Girl you can  :)
<elite101> :P yum
<drif> Patricks_Girl: you could try /msg NickServ register password (and this time, replace 'password' with your decision;)
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Patricks_Girl> ok, i typed into the konsole what he told me to type into it
<elite101> :P
<intelikey> !opsnack
<ubotu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Patricks_Girl> my decision?
<elite101> :) im alergic
<elite101> JK
<zabadapp> mguezuraga: yes, sort of "cleartype" is available ... just enable it in font prefs window
<drif> Patricks_Girl: you expect me to start suggesting passwords now? :D
<Patricks_Girl> oh the password i decide on
<elite101> whats the command to remove program? sudo apt-get remove...
<Patricks_Girl> derrr sorry lol
<drif> elite101: yup
<elite101> really?
<intelikey> sho' is
<drif> elite101: apt-get --help
<drif> elite101: man apt-get
<mguezuraga> zabadapp: thanks
<elite101> lol
<elite101> true
<Patricks_Girl> it said no such nick/channel
<hitmanWilly> ok, got pulled out for a few minutes, back now, sorry if i left anyone hanging
<Patricks_Girl> i must have typed something wrong
<drif> Patricks_Girl: a sec
<mguezuraga> zabadapp: antialiasing?
<zabadapp> mguezuraga: yes, antialiasing and "use sub-pixel hinting"
<drif> Patricks_Girl: try it again, this time check the typing
<drif> Patricks_Girl: /msg nickserv register yourpasswordhere
<Patricks_Girl> ok it worked
<Patricks_Girl> cool beans bro
<Patricks_Girl> thanks
<Patricks_Girl> now what
<mguezuraga> zabadapp: ok, thanks again
<hayami> xd
<hayami> anyone knows about znes?
<hayami> zsnes? xD
<intelikey> !info zsnes
<ardchoille> !info znes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<ubotu> Package znes does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Patricks_Girl> thank you to everyone who has been helping me!
<BluesKaj> hayami, xine ...maybe ?
<hayami> oo that explains why the zsnes is not stable on feisty
<hayami> it falls a lot and break the system O.o
<intelikey> hayami no.
<msuiter> Is there an options menu that sets up Kubuntu to look similar to a Mac?
<hayami> no?
<hayami> then man why my laptop crashes when i start it?
<houmala> I dont know what its called but when i setup desktop I selected a choice that makes me have the cursor on the window to be able to work in it. How do I change it so the cursor does not have to be in the windows??
<intelikey> hayami no. that's not what you thought.   the package "znes" does not exist.   both were searched for.
<hayami> sometimes, and my lap is not powerfull but i don't complain
<hayami> check friend
<msuiter> houmala, what window manager are you using?
<zabadapp> houmala: you got "focus follow mouse" ?
<hayami> http://www.zsnes.com/
<houmala> kde
<hayami> it's an emulator
<intelikey> hayami why it crashes, i don't know.  but the bot answer is not why.
<hayami> it's made for linux too friend
<intelikey> you are not reading what i'm writing.
<houmala> how do I get rid of "focus follow mouse" ??
<intelikey> <intelikey> !info zsnes
<intelikey> <ardchoille> !info znes
<zabadapp> houmala: system settings --> window behavior --> (drop down) click to focus
<hayami> i used to have it
<hayami> on mylap
<hayami> and it runs the game
<houmala> thanks
<hayami> but in certain time it crashes
<zabadapp> houmala: ...but focus follow mouse is superior, try it for a while and you might like it :-)
* intelikey quits confusing him now.
<ardchoille> intelikey: lol
<msuiter> on Ubuntu I ran "sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop" and the first time I loaded the KDE desktop it presented me with three choices for the way that my desktop would look, KDE Default, Mac style, and some other option.  I did not get that menu this time, is there anywhere to select those options?
<intelikey> "sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop" <<<< will fail.
<msuiter> ?
<msuiter> fail at what?
<intelikey> syntax error.
<msuiter> sorry
<msuiter> I forgot to type the "install" into that line
<BluesKaj> the word is .. install
<intelikey> yep
<msuiter> anyway, is that menu available?
<ardchoille> msuiter: kcontrol > Desktop > Behavior ?
<intelikey> msuiter ok back to the question.   kde-first-time  or some such   firsttimewizard    i don't know the name...
<intelikey> but you can run it,  if you can find it...
<msuiter> thank you for telling me it exists, and wasn't just my imagination or me getting different distros mixed up
<intelikey> find /usr/ -iname *first* 2>/dev/null
<msuiter> I tried "locate *first* and it gave me nothing but .xml, .m3u, .png, .m3u and .svgz files
<ardchoille> msuiter: find is much more versatile
<msuiter> locate served my purposes fine here
<intelikey> msuiter and it may be an xml file   idk.
<intelikey> not having kde installed here i can't look for it for you.   but as you were informed, kcontrol can achieve the same end.
<zabadapp> msuiter: don't know if it works on kubuntu but ... http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php
<intelikey> i do kinda like the first time wizard my self.
<ardchoille> Baghira does indeed work on kubuntu and it's in the repos
<hitmanWilly> hey anyone wanna do me a favor and /join #linux-noobhelp, just set up the chan and want to make sure all my admin options are set right
<msuiter> intelikey, do you think you could find it on your machine?
<intelikey> msuiter not without installing kde
<msuiter> ah
<msuiter> what system are you on?
<intelikey> intelikey
<msuiter> ...
* intelikey    says "but i didn't kick very hard...."
<vbgunz> anyone aware of how Konquerors web profile breaks the "view mode (tree)" if you view in anything other than "icon mode"?
<vbgunz> is this addresses, fixed, on the todo?
<Xera^> Is the 8800 GTX PCI-E working well in Kubuntu yet? :)
<intelikey> Xera^ i have no idea,  google.com/linux might be a better place to ask that Q
<Xera^> ok
<ardchoille> Xera^:  You might also look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<intelikey> assuming it's up do date,  yes.
<ardchoille> True
<dec_> can someone help me understand how to set key bindings for compizconfig settings manager
<vbgunz> anyone aware of how Konquerors web profile breaks the "view mode (tree)" if you view in anything other than "icon mode"?
<vbgunz> HOLY CRAP
<vbgunz> heh
<vbgunz> I never thought I get it fixed, found a webpage that got it fixed in a jump
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can ALWAYS get the google toolbar to show up, no matter the profile? web browsing, file management?
<dec_> just installed compiz-fusion and cannot get it to rotate in the cube anyone know how or what I am doing wrong
<ardchoille> dec_: You might ask in #ubuntu-effects
<dec_> always wondered how do I get to #ubuntu-effects
<ardchoille> dec_: type "/join #ubuntu-effects" in your irc client
<BluesKaj> !google | vbgunz
<ubotu> vbgunz: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<dec_> I can type that in konversation
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I am over google, what you find, I didnt find?
<BluesKaj> the linux search helps alot
<ardchoille> dec_: konversation? Just click on the link --> #ubuntu-effects
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: the google toolbar is for the web. it comes with Konqueror BUT only shows up when using the webbrowsing profile. it doesn't show up when using the file browser. I am searching but cannot find the answer :/
<BluesKaj> sorry i can't answer your question , but google-linux might help you find the answer
<vbgunz> heh
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: eh... that is so anoying.. my dad spent like 30 minutes trying to get that working.
<vbgunz> nosrednaekim: your dad get it working?
<vbgunz> put your dad on the line :)
<nosrednaekim> nope.. thats the sad part
<nosrednaekim> the happy part is I did recently see the option.
<nosrednaekim> but I can't remeber what/where it was
<vbgunz> heh, I would really like it to show up no matter what. this way, I need to search something it can be right there
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: i'm pretty sure it was in the main settings menu for konqueror.
<vbgunz> i'll check once more
<nosrednaekim> ok..good luck.
<BluesKaj> yes , that's acomplaint I have about konq ...the options are spread around in so many different areas and the subtitles don't seem to make any sense to me
<BluesKaj> vbgunz,  perhaps this can help .. ' mv ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc.old ' ...the command reverts konq back to it's original setting ...I used it and I have the google search bar in "File management" mode.
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: wow
<BluesKaj> I can't take credit ...one of the heavy hitters here gave me the command :)
<vbgunz> I would hate to do that. I tool up what nosred... said and found something I am willing to work with... basically, I'll just need to type "gg:search phrase" in the location bar, and google handles it
<BluesKaj> well, that's pretty cool too , vbgunz :)
<vbgunz> now I am looking to remove the toolbar as it has another shortcoming compared to the location bar... I basically cannot hold down ALT when submitting a query through the google toolbar AND have the window open in a new tab, whereas in the location I can ;)
<vbgunz> I am looking to disable it
<vbgunz> heh, I just completely removed the search from itself
<vbgunz> that seemed to work just fine
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, does flash run ok on your konq ?
<vbgunz> yeah, no problem
<BluesKaj> hmmm, strange that flashplugi-nonfree doesn't work on mine
<vbgunz> one of my biggest issues in switching was, in web mode, then switching to file mode in konqueror, mangled my icons to show up in icon mode instead of tree mode. I found a fix for it though, hidden away
<MarcC> how do I troubleshoot a DVD not being mounted when I put it in the drive?
<Biovore> flash works fine in konqueror here..
<CPrompt^> MarcC : what happens when you put a CD in the drive?
<BluesKaj> could you guys , check the plugins in konq to see which one it's using ?
<vbgunz> I just wish I could get live bookmarks the way firefox handles them
<MarcC> CPrompt^: whirring sound from the drive, then nothing...double-clicking the cdrom and cdrom0 folders in /media doesn't show anything either.
<CPrompt^> MarcC : I have one of those.  It happens in Windows too though,  I think the drive is going dead.
<vbgunz> libflashplayer.so found in my firefox folder
<MarcC> CPrompt^: uh...it's brand new...the whirring noise is the normal disk spinup
<CPrompt^> MarcC : ah.  so CD's and DVD's both just sit there.  hmmm...
<ardchoille> MarcC: kcontrol > Peripherals > Storage Media  ?
<CPrompt^> what about fstab?  does it show anything?
<MarcC> CPrompt^: I looked in KControl and it's mounting at /dev/scd0 ... I navigated there, right-clicked and opened with VLC and the disk plays fine... :-/ how do I get it to show me the "what to do now" dialog when it finds the disc? It used to do that.
<intelikey> MarcC nope.  not mounting at /dev/    that's the device node not the mountpoint
<CPrompt^> ah!  I think that you are going to have to mount the drive somewhere.  something like /dev/scd0 /media/dvd
<MarcC> seems like it used to automount and put an icon on the desktop...how do I re-enable? :)
<CPrompt^> MarcC : you should be able to open fstab and find the part about the dvd and change it
<MarcC> device node...good to know, seems to work in a pinch :D
<mrksbrd> how do i get my USB Drive from Root ownership to User Ownership??????????
<CPrompt^> MarcC : something like :
<CPrompt^> /dev/scd0     /media/dvdrecorder   subfs      auto,fs=cdfss,ro,procuid,nosuid,nodev,exec,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<MarcC> CPrompt^:
<MarcC> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 auto user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<MarcC> UUID=06cd7835-43d0-4f33-9d47-5d0d38bbf62a /boot ext3 nouser,defaults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<CPrompt^> hmmm......looks like the dvd is being mounted at /media/cdrom0.  but when you go to that, there is nothing there?
<intelikey> mountpoint == /media/dvdrecorder      next line mountpoint == /media/cdrom0    last line ignored, it's system startup dir
<MarcC> CPrompt^: affirmative, although this is an encrypted DVD...but it's playing OK
<MarcC> intelikey: was that for me? I don't want to miss something important
<CPrompt^> MarcC : you may need libdvdcss2.  I think that's what it's called
<MarcC> CPrompt^: yeah, that's how I'm playing the DVD now, I think
<intelikey> MarcC just information that you can use in your efforts.
<CPrompt^> oh right...
<MarcC> intelikey: thanks :) don't really understand the info though
<MarcC> I love Kaffeine's Volnorm effect...wish I had that in VLC
<CPrompt^> MarcC  : wonder if you can try to mount it somewhere different?  /media/dvd ?
<intelikey> MarcC the fstab syntax   first field == device    second field == mountpoint    third field == fs type    fourth field == mount options
<MarcC> intelikey: so "scd0" tells you "dvd recorder?"
<intelikey> tells us the device  yes.
<MarcC> dang, need to learn that code :)
<intelikey> and   /media/cdrom0   tells us where to look for the mounted fs that is on the device
<MarcC> I like that it let me use the node as a file though...that's pretty sick
<intelikey> sick ?
<MarcC> ok, I'm going to try another disc later, see if the DVD encryption has something to do with the no-files-showing problem.
<CPrompt^> intelikey : groovy...cool...good stuff ;)
<kdepepo> hi, I messed up my system by trying to install unstable (please forgive). Is it save to re-install 7.04 from cd without losing /home data?
<CPrompt^> kdepepo : nope :)
<intelikey> kdepepo sure.
<CPrompt^> really?
<MarcC> I'm sure you could backup your /home and just copy it over the new one after a fresh install?
<MarcC> I've heard people saying they did that
<intelikey> kdepepo yeah  as long as home is seperate form /   it's fine.
<kdepepo> its not separate :(
<CPrompt^> oh...well...we didn't say anything about backing up LOL
<intelikey> kdepepo then backup  first.
<intelikey> kdepepo i could reinstall on that system   i'm not sure you can...    (without data loss i mean)
<MarcC> how do I add an "open in root konqueror" item to my service menus?
<kdepepo> uh oh... okey... I am new to kubu, on suse I know there is an option to re-use existing home
<intelikey> kdepepo no such options here   and the process would involve using the console in the middle of the install process to prepair the root fs without formating it...   if you think you are up to that we'll give it a shot  but i would advise making backups first if you possably can.
<kdepepo> if you are patient enough to explain I will try anything
<kdepepo> typing this from a sep. pc
<kdepepo> the other is just booting
<intelikey> lets first try a compatability test on that assumption,  then i'll know how patient i am.      switch to a console and tell me what is mounted on /var/lock     :)
<kdepepo> sorry, its still booting from cd
<kdepepo> shall I abort?
<intelikey> no don't abort
<kdepepo> okey boot finished, x11 on vt7, console on vt1
<intelikey> kdepepo ok can you mount your installed system ?
<kdepepo> wait
<kdepepo> to which directory? /mnt/ ?
<intelikey> cd /mnt
<intelikey> oh which not shitch  sorry
<intelikey> yeah mnt is fine
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey will have to pay attention now.
<kdepepo> surgery on a live patient, okey sdb3 mounted rw on /mnt
<intelikey> cd /mnt
<intelikey> rm -r `ls | grep -v home`    <<<  that command is going to delete everything not in your home/ dir.
<kdepepo> hm
<intelikey> if that's a problem.  bail out now
<kdepepo> will have to check other dir's first
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> anything that need preserver can be copied or moved to home/saved/     like configs in /etc or what not
<intelikey> in my case  scripts and data in usr/local/bin
<kdepepo> well I hope i can remove etc, because config was messed up after upgrade
<kdepepo> internet didnt work...
<kdepepo> something is wired... recursive dir doesnt work
<intelikey> ls
<intelikey> that's lower case LS
<intelikey> ls -r
<intelikey> ls -R
<intelikey> oops
<kdepepo> tried both
<kdepepo> it just doesnt recurse
<intelikey> maybe it's a busybox ls being on the live CD
<intelikey> with busybox apps you never know what switches will/wont work.
<intelikey> and then there are net splits...
<ardchoille> kdepepo , intelikey  try the "tree" app :)
<intelikey> on the live CD ?
<kdepepo> not installed :)
<ardchoille> Oh, I doubt it's on the livecd
<intelikey> ^
<kdepepo> Im stupid.... i can just go to x11 and use konqui:)
<joseph1110216> hey u guys. if i install windows xp on an external hard drive and plug the external hard drive into a  computer running linux, will the computer give me a dual boot option?
<intelikey> kdepepo find should be there     find ./ -type f
<ardchoille> joseph1110216: Not until you set up /boot/grub/menu.lst to do that
<joseph1110216> wat do u mean?
<intelikey> joseph1110216 no.  just plugging a drive in doesn't affect grub
<kdepepo> I think its best to rename "home" ?
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> kdepepo if you want.  i know of no reason for it  but safety first.
<intelikey> kdepepo you'll still want to nuke everything except "what ever name you give" home
<kdepepo> yeah im just checking tmp etc first....
<intelikey> kdepepo if you had http setup (any web server)  you will probably want to save the html files from /var/www   also
<kdepepo> actually, it doesnt recurse becuse i need to sudo ls :)
<joseph1110216> if grub can recognize by default that my comp has 2 Os  in it and gives me a dual boot option, then can it also recognize a third Os, one which is on an external hard drive?
<kdepepo> intelikey, okey
<Biovore> joseph1110216: probably want to just boot of the external HD
<intelikey> joseph1110216 yes
<joseph1110216> oh ok how do i get it to boot off external, and u who said yes, are u sure?
<ardchoille> joseph1110216: The boot options are dictated by your menu.lst file.. if the third OS isn't in the menu, then it won't be a boot option.
<ardchoille> !grub | joseph1110216
<ubotu> joseph1110216: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joseph1110216> hey intelikey
<intelikey> joseph1110216 yes grub looks for bootable partitions and trys to set them up automaticlly    as many as it finds.
<joseph1110216> u sure?
<ardchoille> joseph1110216: You can't just plug in a 3rd OS and expect to be able to boot from it without altering grub
<joseph1110216> so it will even find the one on my external hd
<intelikey> it doesn't always succeed but it does try
<joseph1110216> true but wont grub check for it anyway?
<kdepepo> intelikey, what about grub config? something to save here?
<joseph1110216> its job is to look for hd's
<intelikey> kdepepo grub will be reinstalled   but you can copy /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst  if you like.
<kdepepo> intelikey, okey
<intelikey> joseph1110216 grub "only" looks for fs's at install  or reinstall   iirc
<joseph1110216> ok
<intelikey> so if you are having issues understanding that   then everything above that is moot
<kdepepo> intelikey, well... root is empty except "home-bak"   *tears*
<intelikey> kdepepo ok exit it.  and umount /mnt
<intelikey> kdepepo when umounted...    start the installer  (ubiquity)   and proceed as normal until the partitioning section.
<kdepepo> okey wait
<kdepepo> gee suse people arent that patient, thank you so far!
<intelikey> ubuntu people aren't either...
<intelikey> :)
* intelikey wonders how many caught the 'self distancing pun' ....
<kdepepo> i tried repairing manually but having only suse experience I only made it worse ...
<intelikey> ubuntu on the live CD  what can we do for you ???
<kdepepo> intelikey, okey... i am at partition selection... selected "manual"
<intelikey> good   choose your partition but don't change anything   only select it and move on  to the "formating section"
<intelikey> there you will have the option to deselect the format check box on the / partition    you can let it format swap (assuming you have swap)
<kdepepo> actually looks quite simple... it has a "format?" option, which i did -not- selet
<sFEARs> hello
<intelikey> look closele   and make sure it will NOT format anything except swap
<intelikey> closely
<intelikey> closly  ?
<intelikey> </sp!>
<kdepepo> wait a sec
* ardchoille hands intelikeya spehl chekkur
<intelikey> oh i wrote one,  im just too lazy to use it...
<ardchoille> hahahaha
<intelikey> #Closely /Closely/, adv. 1. In a close manner. 2. Secretly; privately. [Obs.] 
<intelikey> That nought she did but wayle, and often steepe Her dainty couch with tears
<intelikey> which closely she did weepe. Spenser.
<intelikey> i wrote a script to do that tooo
<intelikey> i need to disable it's output to the channel though.
<sFEARs> anyone think they can help a newbie that thinks he knows what he's doing?
<intelikey> sFEARs not me.
<intelikey> i stay as far from that type as possable
<kdepepo> intelikey, it doesnt allow me to format swap... hope its okey.
<ardchoille> sFEARs: Quite hard to help someone who thinks they already know
<intelikey> kdepepo ok  go for it and see
<sFEARs> can't make it too easy on you
<ardchoille> lol
<sFEARs> all i know is that it's not doing what i want it to
<sFEARs> and all i keep hearing about this linux thing is you can get it to do whatever you want it to
<ardchoille> sFEARs: Please specify. Is this software? Hardware? Web browser? Desktop env?
<sFEARs> 3 problems
<sFEARs> when i boot up i get an error. Could not initialize HAL!
<sFEARs> which i've figured out means that i can't see what's on my usb flash drive
<ardchoille> !hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sFEARs> which could also explain why i'm having some recording issues with a usb hardware mixer
<sFEARs> which is my main problem i want to get fixed
<intelikey> kdepepo status ?
<sFEARs> i've installed jack & the alsa drivers
<sFEARs> can hear output thru the usb but can't seem to get it to record
<sFEARs> and since the last two reboots when i start amarok it says it couldn't find audio drivers
<kdepepo> intelikey, i was thinking to just ditch suse and install kubuntu into the suse partition
<intelikey> kdepepo  is the installer failing ?
<sFEARs> is hald hal?
<kdepepo> intelikey, sorry I didnt start yet ...
<intelikey> hald==hal daemon
<intelikey> kdepepo well kick it off and lets see how well you've done.
<intelikey> "you never know until you cry"
<intelikey> errr    try
<intelikey> :)
<ardchoille> lol
<kdepepo> intelikey, it says "no root file system specified"
<intelikey> kdepepo i told you to select that at the "formating stage"    you have to tell it where but don't let it format.
<kdepepo> ah okey
<kdepepo> got it
<kdepepo> the installation summary says it will format swap anyway... okey
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> let it format swap  but nothing else     right ?
<kdepepo> yep
<droach> anyone ever heard of those kbyte zipits
* intelikey scrolls up to see how long ago he said that the first time.
<kdepepo> sorry im slow :)
<intelikey> it's ok.   i rode the short bus to school
<intelikey> as if my spelling didn't already say that....
<kdepepo> i think i was overreacting and in panic...
<intelikey> so where are we now kdepepo
<intelikey> ?
<kdepepo> 57% :)
<intelikey> ok the hand holding is over.   congrats.
<kdepepo> thank, owe you a beer
<sFEARs> is it possible to restart drivers?
<sFEARs> master reset or something?
<intelikey> sFEARs modprobe -r blah && modprobe blah
<sFEARs> wtf?
<intelikey> man modprobe
<sFEARs> i'm surprised i know how to get to a console window
<intelikey> oh man...  i just found some extreemly ugly code,    and about as malicious as a raddle snake
<sFEARs> it was proally in my boot sector
<sFEARs> if i wasn't so paranoid i wouldn't think that something like that could be giving me all these problems
<sFEARs> however, i am
<intelikey> do not test this code,  it is deadly to a system.     #echo "$(sudo perl -e '$??s:;s:s;;$?::s;;=] =>%-{<-|}<&|`{;;y; -/:-@[-`{-};`-{/"-;;s;;$_;see')"
<sFEARs> what? type that in console?
<intelikey> believe it or not that will   sudo rm -r /
<Arwen> intelikey, weird
<intelikey> Arwen yeah and no joke
<sFEARs> i'm guessing that's delete root?
<Arwen> I've seen it before, stupid perl :-\
<Arwen> sFEARs, yes
<intelikey> sFEARs yep and all that's in it
<sFEARs> might have to try that before i throw the laptop out the window
<kdepepo> looks like a story :)
<sFEARs> know a good place to get some tech support?
<sFEARs> i try to look things up on google.. it tells me to edit some file
<intelikey> sFEARs for the questions you have asked eariler ?
<sFEARs> but it doesn't tell me how to edit the file
<sFEARs> why amarok can't find audio drivers for start
<sFEARs> and how to get my usb flash drive to automatically show up on the desktop
<intelikey> sFEARs to edit any system file     kdesu kate /path/to/file.name
<intelikey> sFEARs for non-system (local user's home dir)  leave the  kdesu  off
<sFEARs> what's the shortcut combo for a run box?
<intelikey> you can use the    alt+f2
<sFEARs> ctrl+alt+f1.. is the screen that brings up a terminal window as opposed to a console window
<intelikey> backwards
<sFEARs> ok
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+f1 drops you to tty1  (console)
<intelikey> konsole is a terminal emulator for kde    not to be confused with   console
<sFEARs> ok
<sFEARs> so if theres a process running in a console window.. how do you stop it
<sFEARs> to get back to a command prompt
<intelikey> ^c
<intelikey> ctrl+C
<intelikey> ^c
<sFEARs> ok
<sFEARs> command prompt? is that correct?
<intelikey> more or less.   we let that slide most of the time.
<intelikey> it's actually a shell prompt
<sFEARs> cool
<arun> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<sFEARs> ctrl+c didn't work
<sFEARs> bitchx is trying to connect to a server
<sFEARs> it's not working
<intelikey> sFEARs /quit
<intelikey> in the bx app
<sFEARs> cool.. worked
<arun> hey intelikey.. i'm actually going to try out ubuntu.. first time i'm using gnome :) i installed gnome over kubuntu, and i liked it quite a bit.
<intelikey> and no bx ignores ^c   you are correct about that
<intelikey> arun cool
<arun> btw, how do i find out what the MD5 sum is for a particular version of (k)ubuntu
<intelikey> on the download page
<intelikey> the md5'r's are there too
<arun> aaah
<arun> got it
<intelikey> iirc there is even a howto on using the md5'r
<kdepepo> intelikey, rebooting ... *drumroll*
<arun> yeah i got that
<arun> it's good
<arun> time to back stuff up :)
<intelikey> kdepepo ******************************* **
<arun> intelikey: what's your favourite DE
<sFEARs> mv ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc ~/.Trash
<intelikey> blackbox   i guess    i'm a minimalest but not to an extreem
<sFEARs> i'm assuming ~/ is short for something
<joseph1110216> anyone here knw how to increase the diskspace dedicated to my virtual os in vmware?
<sFEARs> that's pointing to where my hidden kde folder is?
<intelikey> sFEARs yes your home dir
<intelikey> sFEARs ~ and $HOME   always expand to the users home dir    normally   /home/sfears      or the like
<roverclyde> 1 + 2 = 4
<sFEARs> ok
<intelikey> roverclyde hmmm    did i miss something ?
<roverclyde> you didn't get the memo?
<intelikey> guess not.
<roverclyde> it's the new math
<intelikey> oh the offtopic one ?   yeah i got that one  :)
<roverclyde> k + ubuntu = awesomeness!!!
<intelikey> [ $((1+2)) = 4 ]  && echo `rm -r ~`
<intelikey> :)
<arun> anyone here used bluefish?
<intelikey> arun i started it one time.  long time ago,  so basicly   ! i
<kdepepo> intelikey, looks like my home-bak is still there :) thanks!
<BluesKaj> nite all, sacktime for me
<arun> intelikey: how is it
<intelikey> kdepepo of course it is...   :)    and your'e welcome...
<dewitt> the data base is lockout in adept, can't excute updates or change anything
<intelikey> arun was lacking,  back then,  that was in 2002 i think.
* kdepepo dances
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | dewitt
<ubotu> dewitt: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
* kdepepo dances to ubuntu music
<kdepepo> :)
<intelikey> :)
<Arwen> Ubuntu music?
<kdepepo> african music
<intelikey> !info ubuntu-sounds
<ubotu> ubuntu-sounds: Ubuntu's GNOME audio theme. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6 (feisty), package size 2265 kB, installed size 3308 kB
<arun> will stuff like koffice and kontact work well in gnome?
<intelikey> !info kubuntu-sounds
<ubotu> Package kubuntu-sounds does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<intelikey> ooops
<kdepepo> the only thing i forgot to backup is the repo-list...
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> kdepepo check that out   ^
<sFEARs> is there an easy way to reset program to default
<sFEARs> or do you just have to reinstall them
<kdepepo> yeah, but added some unusual ones.... compiz git etc, have to readd them all
<intelikey> sFEARs depends on the app
<sFEARs> amarok
<NickPresta> sFEARs, reset amarok to default? What do you mean?
<intelikey> sFEARs something like    rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<intelikey> make sure it's not running first
<dewitt> betwen the commands is that dashes and a space
<sFEARs> i'm not sure what i mean
<sFEARs> but i don't think i changed anything.. and all of a sudden it says drivers unavail or something
<intelikey> dewitt you like     rm -r $HOME/.kde/share/apps/amarok         better ?
<sFEARs> delete the whole folder & download again?
<intelikey> dewitt oh      sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> sFEARs no dl.
<sFEARs> dpkg..
<sFEARs> no dl
<sFEARs> isn't that what rm
<sFEARs> remove?
<sFEARs> haha
<intelikey> the app is not there,  only your personal configs for the app
<sFEARs> ohh
<sFEARs> dpkg.. i've used that before
<sFEARs> i'll try it
<sFEARs> when i removed the amarokrc file & tried to open amarok again it didn't do anything
<intelikey> sFEARs and use the tab key in case i typoed.
<intelikey> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sFEARs> at least i dind't get an error though
<sFEARs> so which one should i try first
<sFEARs> rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok?
<intelikey> yeah
<kdepepo> sFEARs, are you sure you quit amarok? it usually stays at the task bar panel
<sFEARs> good call
<ItsaBoy> hello all, are there any emulators that can install exe files?
<NickPresta> !wine | ItsaBoy
<ubotu> ItsaBoy: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ItsaBoy> ok sweet thank you :)
<NickPresta> although Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator
<Arwen> On a Pentium 4 HT system, I've got a process using up 68% CPU. Which considering both CPU 0 and 1 are really the same, is... >100%? Is this a bug in the monitoring software?
<intelikey> Arwen probably,   or an undocumented feature  :)
<roverclyde> 1+3=6
<Arwen> intelikey, or the software is really efficient ;)
<intelikey> or that
<sFEARs> alright.. did that, same problem.. but only when i try to select alsa as the output plugin
<sFEARs> mabey i need to do something with alsa?
<intelikey> [ $((1+3)) = 6 ]  && echo `rm -r ~`
<Arwen> New and improved Windows Beachhouse: So efficient, it can use more resources than you have!
<intelikey> !sound | sFEARs maybe a look on the "trubble shooting" page
<ubotu> sFEARs maybe a look on the "trubble shooting" page: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sFEARs> ubuntu- system/prefs/sounds?
<sFEARs> i have no enable sound system in there
<sFEARs> enable software sound mixing
<sFEARs> is checked
* intelikey starts to wonder if sFEARs needs to be in #ubuntu+1 ???
<sFEARs> sorry this is the room i got dropped into
<sFEARs> wasn't quite paying attention to that
<sFEARs> i could swith over
<sFEARs> switch*
<sFEARs> i get the same error
<sFEARs> dpkg -clean alsa drivers?
<sFEARs> <~~~ coder
<josiah> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roverclyde> ubuntu + 1 = hot fun in the summertime
<ubuntu_> im using the  kubuntu live cd and i need hlp installing
<kdepepo> at which stage?
<dewitt> got adept back thanks
<ubuntu_> in prepare partitions when i choose my partition it says file system doesnt have expected sizes for windows 2 like it. cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 20017 (39957 expected); size of fats is 79 sectors (157 expected)
<ubuntu_> plz hlp
<kdepepo> _ do you want to replace windows or install side-by-side
<ubuntu_> install side by side
<ubuntu_> which is y i choose manuel 2 choose the partition that i made
<kdepepo> if you made a separate partitition for kubuntu format it using ext3 filesystem
<ubuntu_> nvm i did it
<Bearcat> i;m loosing my mind folks, and i could use some help.
* intelikey helps Bearcat loose his mind...
<klobster> dang, you beat me to it
<intelikey> :)
<Bearcat> i'm trying to get a scanner working on a friends computer that works on my laptop. I have entered the product/vendor in a config file in /etc/sane.d/, copied over udev files all sorts of stuff.
<roverclyde> what do you need help with bearcat?
<Bearcat> thanks
<Bearcat> i told them "you'll like kubuntu, stay away from Vista." this is making us all look bad! For the sake of Linux itself you must help me get this working!!!
* Bearcat strikes a noble pose
<Bearcat> <.<  >.>
<level1> Hi, why is it that kubuntu package manager breaks apt whenever you try to install something without the dependencies?  Shouldn't it just give up before it breaks anything?
<level1> you have to run apt-get -f install to correct it
* intelikey kicks Bearcat's chair out from under him  "you tied the nuce,  HANG !"
<Bearcat> *gurgle gurgle...*
* Bearcat spends a life and comes back.
<intelikey> Bearcat what version and scanner ?
<Bearcat> hey intelikey, i only have 8 lives left..
<Bearcat> intelikey: it's a HP C3180 all-in-one
* intelikey poisons him    seven now..
<Cannoli> hey all
<intelikey> ok and which version of ubuntu ?
<Bearcat> intelikey: uh.. the latest one..uh..7.06?
<intelikey> 7.04
<intelikey> hmmm let me look
<Bearcat> intelikey: if i apper the idiot, it's cause i'm a sourcemage user where things are different and less automatic.
<intelikey> Bearcat have the foomatic-db-gimp-print & foomatic-db-gutenprint packages been upgraded on that system ?
<Bearcat> intelikey: this computer began it's life as a 6.04.  I note that in my /etc/sane.d there is a hotplug dir and there is not one on my kubuntu laptop. I have moved that dir just incase it;s causing confusion. (hotplug is depreciated i believe)
<Bearcat> intelikey: i donno
<Bearcat> intelikey: let me check
<intelikey> oh yuch   6.6 has a bug in the security update of the foomatic database   that will probably be the issue.
* Bearcat fetches an updated package list
<Bearcat> intelikey: oh!
<intelikey> you might    apt-get remove -P foomatic*  && apt-get install cupsys       "might" fix it...
<intelikey> backup the configs first
<intelikey> and yes i know that will take several things with it....     sorry i can't do you better.
<Bearcat> footmatic-db-gimp-print is not installed and foomaticdb-glutenprint is at 5.0.0.99
<Bearcat> (gimp is not installed)
<intelikey> yeah but the database for the driver is borked      check the bugs   on launchpad
<intelikey> for the foomatic bug
<intelikey> it was in breezy and they fixed it, then dapper released and first security update to the driver database they reintroduced the same old bug
<Bearcat> ha
<intelikey> yeah get this.   it hasn't been fixed sense...   and that's the  LTS release
<Bearcat> ugh
<intelikey> the bug is not in the fiesty release  so that's why yours works and his/her's doesn't
<Bearcat> intelikey: i entered that command and it doesn't like the -P
<intelikey> --purge  ?
<Bearcat> Eneloop: Command line option 'P' [from -P]  is not known.
<Bearcat> eneloop?
<intelikey> -p  maybe  ???     it's one of those.
<Bearcat> same result
<intelikey> apt-get --purge remove <packagename>
<intelikey> propper syntax   ^
<intelikey> it does work i use it in a script
<Bearcat> apt-get --purge remove  foomatic*  && apt-get install cupsys     tells me it can't find the package foomatic
<Bearcat> is it ignoring the *  ?
<rekorder> do we know what gconf-editor is?
<yintelike> !info foomatic-db-gutenprint
<ubotu> foomatic-db-gutenprint: OpenPrinting printer support - database for Gutenprint printer drivers. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.0.99.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 44680 kB
<sFEARs> i look something up... and it tells me a million times to open gconf-editor and check some boxes
<sFEARs> it would be nice to know how to open gconf
<Bearcat> intelikey: is it sufficient to select all foomatic* in the adept manager, right click and choose "purge"?
<melvin> how can I install & use the nvidia drivers?
<Bearcat> intelikey: and in case it matters, the printer portin works fine, the scanner does not.
<sFEARs> how can i tell which version of kubuntu i'm using?
<sFEARs> and i used to think i knew how to use a computer
<Biovore> lsb_version -cs  I think will give you the version..
<sFEARs> didn't work
<kdepepo> lsb_release -r
<sFEARs> thanks
<melvin> !nvidia|melvin
<dknight> hi people
<dknight> need help
<arun> i am re-partitioning my hard drive. i want to remove a few partitions, should i do it manually or through the partition utility in the ubuntu installation process?
<Bearcat> thanks  folks, I'll hammer at this sommore tomorrow
<dknight> i've installed kubuntu but during installation it didn't ask the root password and now i "lost" it
<dknight> so i cannot install programs and drivers
<dknight> what i have to do?
<arun> dknight: do you have your user password?
<arun> the one you log in with?
<dknight> i log with my standard user
<dknight> not as root
<dknight> but i need root passw
<arun> yes
<dknight> :(
<arun> that should work
<dknight> is there a default root password?
<dknight> i have my user password
<dknight> but this one doesn't work for accessing as root
<dknight> or in the console the command "su -"
<dknight> it says "authentication failed"
<Cannoli> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<dknight> if i type my main user pw
<Cannoli> dang
<Cannoli> whts a good music player?
<Cannoli> or all around playuer?
<Cannoli> like winamp for linux?
<dknight> mplayer is the best
<Cannoli> kk
<dknight> but vlc and kaffeine are also good ^^
<Cannoli> arent those all movie?
<zamboulie> how do you execute .bin files?
<blackchaos> Im trying 2 connect 2 a server via konversation and i get this
<blackchaos> You look like a bot. Be sure to fill in your nick/ident/realname properly
<blackchaos> wat does this mean
<zamboulie> i cd'd into the dir
<zamboulie> and now i wanna run a .bin file
<zamboulie> ive done it before but now i forget
<blackchaos> can sum 1 plz hlp
<Cannoli> ~mp3
<Cannoli> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zamboulie> nobody??
<melvin> zamboulie: you have to give it permission to run: chmod +x filename.bin
<melvin> zamboulie: then you execute it: ./filename.bin
<ronald__> with linux clients and linux servers running sshd, how can i get any given client's devices mapped on any given server?
<ronald__> preferably without any GUIs
<zamboulie> aaah
<zamboulie> forgot the ./
<arun> Cannoli: Amarok
<arun> dknight: your user password should work to install programs, etc if you're the only user
<Cannoli> ive tried
<Cannoli> it keeps freezing
<Cannoli> :(
<arun> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<blackchaos> can sum 1 hlp me plz
<blackchaos> plz
<ronald__> what's the problem?
<blackchaos> oh ok
<blackchaos> im trying 2 connect 2 a server but it tells me that i look like a bot 2 plz fill out my nick,identity,realname properly
<blackchaos> and i do have it set properly
<blackchaos> plz hlp
<ronald__> blackchaos: i have no idea what you are talking about
* Taladan breaks out his l337-to-English dictionary
<ronald__> blackchaos: if you are talking about an IRC server you are trying to connect to, you could provide the address so then at least more help can be provided. people aren't mind readers here.
<blackchaos> kk hold on
<blackchaos> the server is
<blackchaos> irc.dashhacks.com
<Taladan> Chances are....
<ronald__> try: http://dashhacks.com/ and click on "Chat Now!"
<ronald__> er, s/Now/Here/
<Taladan> You need to go into where ever your particular client stores its nick, identity, realname and other settings....
<Taladan> And I'm just guessing here,
<Cannoli> rawr
<Taladan> Fill that stuff out
<Cannoli> i cant get .mp3 files to play
<Cannoli> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MinusSeven> I have a USB Keyboard. When I boot up Fedora 7, the Num Lock, Caps Lock & Scroll Lock LED's are on.
* Taladan coughs
<msuiter> what is the command line to launch the KDE window manager?
<ronald__> msuiter: echo 'startkde' > .xinitrc then startx
<Taladan> msuiter: is your default wm KDE?
* Taladan points at ronald__ 
<ronald__> with linux clients and linux servers running sshd, how can i get any given client's devices mapped on any given server?
<msuiter> I just need a single command to start the kde window manager because I need to tell the compiz crash handler what to launch when it crashes
<msuiter> Taladan
<Taladan> probably just 'startx'
<ronald__> on windows, i was able to get a windows client's CD-ROM drive to work with the server and stream windows server sound to windows client
<ronald__> it'd be neat if there was a single point of contact similar in linux
<Taladan> ronald__: You want any given ssh client's keys on any given server?
<ronald__> Taladan: i didn't say anything about keys
<Taladan> ronald__: I know, but I'm trying to figure out what you mean by 'mapped to'
<ronald__> Taladan: see if the windows example makes sense. that's basically what i'd like with linux clients and linux servers
<msuiter> Taladan, that isn't it, X is starting, I am running KDE, but I need to know how to revert back to the KDE window manager if Compiz decides to crash
<Cannoli> awww yea
* Cannoli got mp3s to play
<Cannoli> XD
<Taladan> msuiter: no idea...I disabled Compiz about 20 minutes after I tried it out the first time
* Cannoli high fives closest person
<ronald__> msuiter: the KDE window manager is kwin. you might need to consult the man page for update-alternatives
<Cannoli> thts u taladan
<ronald__> msuiter: Compiz might have modified the symlinks in /etc/alternatives
<ronald__> Taladan: did the windows example make sense?
<msuiter> ronald__, but I could run    kwin --replace to change back to use it at any moment?
<msuiter> woohoo
<Taladan> ronald__: sortof, but I don't think that ssh is the way to handle it...there's servers out there that will stream media to your network, and do it securely (though I don't see any real reason to encrypt mp3's/oggs on a home network)
<msuiter> yes I can
<msuiter> I just did it
<ronald__> wonderful
<ronald__> Taladan: but i'm not just saying for audio. i mean _any_ client device. mouse, keyboard, speakers, cd-rom drives, removeable drives, etc.
<msuiter> how do I run 2 commands simultaneously in a terminal?
<ronald__> msuiter: command1; command2
<Taladan> ronald__: Sounds like you want something like LDAP or a thin client solution setup.
<ronald__> Taladan: why the added complexity? windows can do it without all that
<ronald__> Taladan: i definitely do not want a thin client solution
<Taladan> Actually, windows just doesn't tell you what it's doing when it does it
<ronald__> that's true. i assume everything is being passed through RDP though
<Taladan> If you're going to do that on a network of any size on windows, you're doing it through Active Directory which is their abortion of LDAP.
<ronald__> i don't have any openldap / active directory setups going on
<ronald__> this is just for a home network though
<ronald__> very small home network
<Taladan> *nods*
<ronald__> well, small is relative. about 8 computers (old and new, so there's a mishmash of technology)
<Taladan> What I'd probably do is use NFS to share media/files out, and then if you want to control the desktop, just use krdp or something similar.
<ronald__> will NFS handle devices as well?
<rc-1> whenever i run a program i get http://pastebin.com/m7cd0fb51 :( no idea what do do help plz
<ronald__> can i mount -t iso9660 /mnt/some_computer_1/dev/cdrom /some_computer_1_mounted_as_local_on_server ?
<Taladan> I don't think so ronald__, but then again, I've never tried to use a device through NFS...devices in linux are just another file.
<ronald__> Taladan: not really. i've sort of been spoiled by plan9 which is why i'm asking if it's possible to do in linux ;)
<Taladan> I know that there are ways to mount other systems to a directory location on your drive...might look at sshfs...that would allow you to access the mounted points just like ssh'ing into the systems.
<Taladan> takes a little bit of setup, but again - not something I've had to set up on my own, just stuff I've read about.
<msuiter> !fusion-icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion-icon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ronald__> Taladan: hmm, i hope i'm not picky your brain too much here, but would i be able to use something like sshfs or cifs or any of those network file system drivers to utilize audio / video devices?
<Taladan> you mean like x11 forwarding?
<Taladan> honestly don't know...haven't delved that far into it
<ronald__> Taladan: yes! something like that
<ronald__> Taladan: to put it more concretely, let's say there's client1 and server1. if client1 wanted to play music on client1 using server1's audio card, would i need to load a kernel module on the client1's terminal as well as server1's? it seems rather wasteful
<Taladan> I know that you can forward your xserver in linux, I've done it before, but it's been years.  X is simply another 'server' service that can be sent to any machine with proper credentials
<ronald__> right, X was built with networking in mind
<ronald__> you can tunnel X with SSH
<ronald__> (which by the way, is why i prefer directfb for non-networked lightweight GUI setups (oxymoron?))
<Taladan> ronald__: I know that what you're talking about /is/ theoretically possible, but I've never played with doing it myself.
<ronald__> Taladan: okay, well thanks a lot :)
<Jack333> man this is pissing me off
<Jack333> youtube randomly like stalls for a second
<Jack333> like 3 or 4 times in a single video
<ronald__> Jack333: is that a connection issue or a plugin issue?
<Jack333> its gotta be a youtube/firefox issue
<Jack333> the video is fully loaded
<Jack333> and it still screws up, its SO annoying
<Taladan> I've gotta fiddle with my kubuntu install and get flash working on it properly.  Still haven't taken time to try and voodoo it into submission again since I reinstalled.
<dougie> did you install the mplayer plugin
<Taladan> no, I was trying to get the gnash plugin to work properly, but it seems to hate youtube and all other videos like that.
<pioneer> good morning
<elite101> omg u guys are going to kill me :(
<Blackleo> i can me help for the terminal of root __
<elite101> well im running windows xp :(
<elite101> and talking on mIRC wich sucks very badly
<Taladan> We're not going to kill you.
<elite101> lol
<elite101> it feels weird lol i click on things only once
<Taladan> XP might, but hey, freedom of choice and all that ;)
<elite101> and they dont open up
<elite101> lol i forget to doubble click
<dougie> sound like your in the wrong place
<elite101> lol
<elite101> well technically
<elite101> user: Elite101 orginization: LinuxJunk ;)
<elite101> junky*
<Daisuke_Laptop> top o' the mornin' to ye
<elite101> lol 1:52 am
<Daisuke_Laptop> pretty close to the top then
<Daisuke_Laptop> same time here
<Daisuke_Laptop> and the worst part: i have class in 7 hours
<Taladan> a saturday morning class?  Ew
<elite101> ahh school xD
<elite101> :P
* Taladan finally finished spring quarter
* dthacker sleeps
<Taladan> well, with an associates
<arun> How do I check the size of a file/directory through Konsole?
<dougie> ls -l
<Lynoure> that does only works for files, for directories du -sh directory   works better
<arun> hey Lynoure, long time
<arun> so du -sh <path> ?
<iarwain_> hiya, does anyone know a wireless manager who logs in automatically to the wifi upon boot?
<dougie> knetworkmanager
<arun> does knetworkmanager work with gnome
<Jack333> can i auto detect windows shared folders frmo within ubuntu
<makuseru> how do i make a two part rar archive?
<klaus> hallo
<terrestre> german?
<LoneShadow> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<carbonfreeze> anyone running kubuntu tribe? i'm having an issue where KDE is no longer handling removal storage devices (USB). Normally, I would get a popup from KDE complaining about a new device being inserted but I have not seen it since 7.04 -> tribe4 upgrade. the device gets nodes created in /dev and I can mount it manually. KDE storage hander service appears to be running (according to kcontrol). I'm not seeing anything abnormal in dmesg
<Cannoli> !notepad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notepad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> !note
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about note - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> damn
<Cannoli> whts the linux version of notepad?
<hangthedj> kate?
<goodhabit> Cannoli: ^) it depends...
<goodhabit> kwrite ?
<carbonfreeze> kwrite/kate/gedit/emacs/scite...
<goodhabit> emacs & kate now really...
<goodhabit> ^)
<Cannoli> hah perfect
<Cannoli> yea im using kate now
<Cannoli> thanx
<Cannoli> :)
<goodhabit> They r "heavy:
<Cannoli> "S
<Cannoli> :S
<hangthedj> i love kate
<Cannoli> heavy?
<carbonfreeze> Alt+F2 enter kwrite
<goodhabit> Heavy - mean more-more powerful than notepad.
<Cannoli> ah ic
<goodhabit> Kwrite is like notepad.
<Cannoli> yea
<goodhabit> But everybody using kate, kate is very good.
<addax> how can i do to tell to ssh that go through an especific net device? (sorry my english)
<carbonfreeze> eh, you could use zile or micro-emacs if you want fast loading. nano is fast too
* Cannoli <3's kubuntu
<hangthedj> i'm particulaly fond of Joe
<Cannoli> cept i cant get divx web player working
<Cannoli> :(
<carbonfreeze> yeah JOE is nice. runs good with 16mb RAM
<carbonfreeze> would be nice if kubuntu and suse would steal eachothers improvements
<Cannoli> can anyone get any vids to work on stage6.divx.com?
<carbonfreeze> ex: I would like to see fast package management in suse; and something like yast in kubuntu
<GoodHabit> addax: maybe with routes?
<carbonfreeze> Cannoli: did you install proprietery codecs? IIRC divx works fine using mplayer-plugin for firefox
<Cannoli> iircs?
<Cannoli> iirc?
<carbonfreeze> If I remeber correctly...
<Cannoli> uh oh
<Cannoli> dont think i did
<addax> GoodHabit: happend that i have 4 net device (eth1, eth0, vmnet8 and vmnet1). i want that ssh go to an especific one
<Cannoli> lemme check though
<GoodHabit> Cannoli: $sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<GoodHabit> addax: I dunno actually, but i think what u can do it using route.
<addax> GoodHabit: tell me more
<Cannoli> done
<Cannoli> restart firefox?
<GoodHabit> Cannoli: Use konqueror. )
<GoodHabit> Konqueror is very good browser.
<Cannoli> i noticed
<GoodHabit> Very good, better than firefox 100%.
<Cannoli> i just installed firefox for tht divx fdunction
<Cannoli> OH SNAP
<GoodHabit> addax: Sorry, but i cannot give for you more information, cuz i have 1 network interface ) Try to read man page for route
<Cannoli> thanx!!!!
<Cannoli> :)
<GoodHabit> konqueror - man:route
<addax> GoodHabit: and example could be "route add 10.0.0.1 -gw eth1"?
<Cannoli> GoodHabit: when i hit play
<Cannoli> the divx window dissappears
<hangthedj> Cannoli: what site are you on?
<Cannoli> stage6.divx.com
<Cannoli> apperently it works with firefox and the mplayer-plugin
<Cannoli> i tried it but it didnt work
<hangthedj> for konqueror, you have to add the .divx extention.
<Cannoli> where?
<hangthedj> for firefox, you have to edit the options in mplayer.
<hangthedj> -plugin
<combo> - koffeine doesn't show subtitles :/ what am i supposed to do ?
<hangthedj> Cannoli: hold on let me think, i did this awhile ago, and it took along time for me to get it working in konqueror, even longer on firefox.
<Cannoli> kk
<GoodHabit> combo: R u choosed subtitles on bottom button?
<combo> GoodHabit: they are choosen automaticly
<combo> as i can see
<combo> also sub. has same name like movie
<Cannoli> i got it
<combo> sometimes it shows but mainly not :] 
<Cannoli> hangthedj: i got it. its in file associations in konquror
<Cannoli> embedded tab and select the mplayer plugin
<Cannoli> thanx  for your help :)
<hangthedj> right, Cannoli: to get it to work for me, on Konqueror, i had to use the Kaffeine-Xine plugin.
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Cannoli> does it make a difference?>
<hangthedj> whatever works works ;)
<hangthedj> on my computer though, it does look nicer in firefox.  but thats just one site.
<Cannoli> ic
<Cannoli> yea i just tried it
<Cannoli> slowed down everything
<Cannoli> like lagged my entire pc
<Cannoli> -_-
<carbonfreeze> i prefer mplayer-plugin w/ firefox compared to the kaffeine plugin; although both have their issues
<hangthedj> has anyone installed that new beta of flashplayer 4 linux?
<carbonfreeze> eh, i used flash 9 awhile back, worked fine for me
<hangthedj> its like flash 9 beta 3200 or something, they said there was better support for linux i guess.
<carbonfreeze> what annoys me are the sites which say I don't have flash 9, but its installed and works fine on other sites.
<hangthedj> maybe thats one of the fixes, i haven't installed it cause flash works fine now. and i don't wanna break it.
<neusonce> hey guys i dont hav a kubuntu  issue i have SUSE issue but they dont have they guys to help, its with a sound card. anyone to help ?
<adydas> does beryl log?
<addax> anybody have used qemu?
<terrestre> !compiz | drif
<ubotu> drif: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<GoodHabit> addax: It is much easier to use virtualbox.
<terrestre> thats howto work well
<terrestre> !emerald | drif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<addax> it's for school work
<combo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<combo> if 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse' can't be installed cuz it needs libfaad2-0 which is not gonna be installed, what should i do ?
<combo> -> how to install codecs?!
<combo> don't u watch movies, guys??
<terrestre> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats -  <--- just follow thats instruction
<terrestre> check your ubuntu version first
<combo> terrestre: ok
<pag> combo, enable all repos - including multiverse
<combo> pag: how to enable? cuz there is always error: 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse' needs libfaad2-0 :/
<pag> !repos | combo
<ubotu> combo: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pag> combo, if that doesn't work, check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<combo> isn't this enough: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34970/ (that's my sources.list file)
<combo> ???
<combo> pag: but i'm trying your solution, first
<combo> when i'm clicking ADEPT menu there is only one option: QUIT so i can't manage repositories :/
<pag> combo, are you running feisty?
<pag> and are you trying adept_manager or adept_installer
<combo> no - my mistakte - there is
<combo> pag: yeap - feisty
<combo> pag: in manage repos. all option enabled
<pag> combo, you have pretty many unofficial repos in yur sources.list - are you sure they don't have any "customised" versions of needed packages with wrong depencies?
<pag> combo, I'd try to disable all unofficial ones, and see if the installation will be ok
<combo> i read this on forum.ubuntu.pl and there is written that it should works as well
<combo> pag: ok
<combo> i have not too much knowledge 'bout that so be my guest ;)
<JackPhil> could I chang the key binding of ksynaptics?
<JackPhil> C-M-P
<combo> pag: and how's going on ? :)
<combo> i have to install those stupid codecs cuz i don't have subtitles in kaffeine while watching movies :{
<pag> combo, a little tired after yesterday, but otherwise I'm great :) ( #kubuntu-offtopic might be a better place to have this discussion though)
<pag> combo, uhm.. what's wrong with subtitles? are they 'hard-coded' or in a seperate file?
<combo> no - they have same name, same place (in same directory) - there is written that the subt. are loaded but can't see them :/
<combo> i've been trying everything
<pag> do they work in ie. mplayer?
<combo> didn't try
<combo> i love kaffeine... but what is interesting - yesterday they worked :] 
<combo> today when i wanted to watch a movie it crashed
<combo> but i guess it might be codecs fault cuz i've not installed them :}
<combo> and i can't install gstream! :[
<combo> i can use AUTOMATIX easily but i don't want to trash my new system anymore :] 
<malqos> how can i install jave 1.5.0?
<malqos> java
<malqos> 1.5.0
<adydas> ok im stumped.. afaik ive installed beryl perfectly.. beryl manager runs but when i select the beryl from window manager the screen flicks and then i check it out to find still kde..
<adydas> where do i start to diagnose this, xorg.log?
<GoodHabit> adydas: Sorry, can u repeat what is problem with beryl?
<adydas> well the beryl manager runs fine
<adydas> but when i select beryl from the window manager option the screen flicks and has no chance
<adydas> berly hasnt loaded but nor has it errored
<adydas> it has worked on another install with the same hardware so i know it can work i just dont know why or how to tell why its not working this time around.
<GoodHabit> So u read instructions about beryl installation?
<GoodHabit> *Configuring
<Cannoli> is it possible to get a matrix screesaver for linux?
<GoodHabit> Cannoli: It is possible
<Cannoli> how might i be able to acquire one?
<Cannoli> cause the matrix falling makes a sick screen saver
<neusonce> GUYS what version of alsa dose kubuntu 7.4 use ?
<pip> addax, Hello
<combo> can splash-screen be an animated *.gif image ? :)
<neusonce> !asla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adydas> GoodHabit: yes, but that fails to say what to do when it fails to work with no signs of why
<Cannoli> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<adydas> combo: try http://kde-look.org
<doug_> does anyone here know anything about initng?
<combo> adydas: thx
<adydas> initing?
<doug_> no it's like init
<adydas> whats  up?
<doug_> but its faster boot-up speed.  initng is a program
<GoodHabit> adydas: Make it like described at beryl-wiki on homepage of beryl-project.
<adydas> beryl wiki wont load
<adydas> some message about being back later as some ones tagged it with garbage and it needing some TLC
<Dogg> http://www.streetracers.de.tp/?wid=9128
<edulix> hi
<edulix> I have a core 2 duo, which iso image should I download? i386 or amd64?
<edulix> becuase core 2 duo is 64 bits (AFAIK)
<pag> edulix, both will work - i386 is probably easier
<edulix> pag: but then why it's called amd64?
<edulix> I don't really understand what has this to do with amd if it also works in intel
<pag> edulix, iirc amd did the 64bit trick first, so arch is called that way
<edulix> ahh ok
<pag> edulix, x86_64 is the vendor-independed way to refer to 64bit - both are used and mean the same thing
<unique311> compiz fusion guide?
<unique311> can't seem to get compiz working with kubuntu
<ksivaji> !geisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> !guisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> unique311: Try #ubuntu-effects
<MilhousePunkRock> ksivaji: Are you looking for Feisty or Gutsy?
<ksivaji> !Gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<unique311> thanks MilhousePunkRock
<unique311> you the same MilhousePunkRock on #maemo
<MilhousePunkRock> unique311: I don't think so, but my nick is registered on freenode
<MilhousePunkRock> unique311: I am the same on #amarok though ;)
<unique311> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> unique311: That's just a plain "milhouse" over there... ;)
<unique311> plain..
<unique311> might be related if thats your last name.
<ksivaji> MilhousePunkRock can i download gusty
<MilhousePunkRock> unique311: My middle name is PunkRock! ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> ksivaji: If you dare, you can, but support and discussion is only in #ubuntu+1
<ksivaji> MilhousePunkRock you mean it is unstable
<MilhousePunkRock> ksivaji: It's under heavy developement, things will break once in a while...
<ksivaji> ok ok
<jake> hi guys please help me to fix my adept
<damian> gday
<damian> can someone please help me resize an active partition
<pag> jake, could you describe your problem?
<contrast83> damian: your best bet would probably be to use a gparted live cd. someone correct me if there's an easier way.
<jake> when i open the adept it say i
<jake>  cnnot modify check if other application are running
<pag> jake, well are there other adept-apps running? ie. Updates?
<jake> nope. it happens to me before and some body give me a command like fixing the adept
<pag> !aptfix | jake
<ubotu> jake: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jake> thanx pag. ubotu's command is whaty im looking for. i appreciate your help so much
<pag> np :)
<jake> anyway anybody here guys using vmware?
<llp78> I need some help with a 1gb usb pen only showing up as 560mb in kubuntu - the space is being used but i cant see any files on the pen
<llp78> should I format the pen and if so how?
<edulix> /j #vbox,#vmware
<edulix> ups
<MilhousePunkRock> llp78: Is it partioned or something?
<llp78> MilhousePunkRock: no partition on it - all I want is too get the 1gb back
<MilhousePunkRock> llp78: If it's vfat, it should work out of the box... Do you plan to share it with windows machines? If not, you could format it to ext2/3
<llp78> MilhousePunkRock: i do need to use this pen on linux and kubuntu
<llp78> MilhousePunkRock: how do I format the usb pen?
<runlevelten> What other things have/are you using the pen for?
<dim> hello all, is synaptic used only in gnome? or can it also be installed and used in kde too?
<runlevelten> works fine in KDE
<runlevelten> I've used it in KDE for years, without issue
<dim> runlevelten: i am just downloading it with aptitude but it is now installing some gnome libraries, is it supposed to be so?
<runlevelten> Well, except for the odd crash/failure to install issues synaptic used to have anywhere, heh :)
<MilhousePunkRock> llp78: Just like any other device, "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdxy" where x is the device and y the partition... Could be sda1, for intance, check "sudo dmesg" to find out
<runlevelten> It will install its deps yeah. It's no biggy though
<dim> runlevelten: ok, thanks. otherwise I thought it is downloading for the gnome :-)
<runlevelten> It'll just load them while you're package managing, that's all
<runlevelten> It doesn't hurt to have the foundation of both for special cases like synaptic, imo
<arun> Ok so I'm repartitioning my hard drive.. should i allocate 15GB for / and the rest for /home ?
<arun> ??
<arun> is 15GB too much for / ?
<MilhousePunkRock> arun: Sounds good to me
<arun> hey MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello arun
<arun> is 15GB too much for / ? is it enough?
<MilhousePunkRock> arun: Depens on your needs, for a regular desktos system, that is enough, you could even make it smaller... I dont think it would hurt to have it bigger than you need it though...
<arun> MilhousePunkRock: alright, thanks :)
<arun> this is the first time i'm using a /home partition
<arun> when gutsy comes out, can i do a clean install and not worry about stuff stored in /home?
<MilhousePunkRock> arun: Right...
<arun> alright
<arun> sorry if i sound a bit dim-witted heh
<bart_> need help, my adept manager is running in locked mode it says that another program is running.. how do i close the other program?
<pag> !aptfix | bart_
<ubotu> bart_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<cath> I have a slightly annoying problem with knetworkmanager. Running feisty on an old toshiba laptop, my xircom cardbus network card is always disabled on startup, and I have to manually enable it with knetworkmanager on the panel. Is there any way to automate enabling the card?
<bart_> thanx
<cath__> so quiet in here
<wolfger> it echoes
<wolfger> good morning, cath
<cath__> hi. it's 8.17pm here, but good morning to you
<wolfger> other side of the world... 6:18 AM here
<runlevelten> Ah, oz eh? Well hello :)
<cath__> I have a slightly annoying problem with knetworkmanager. Running feisty on an old toshiba laptop, my xircom cardbus network card is always disabled on startup, and I have to manually enable it with knetworkmanager on the panel. Is there any way to automate enabling the card?
<wolfger> I'm sure there is, but I haven't figured it out yet. I haven't been able to get my Xubuntu LiveCD to enable my work laptop wifi at all, much less at startup.
<cath__> I find xubuntu a little rough around the edges, esp compared to kubuntu
<wolfger> it is
<wolfger> but the work laptop isn't exactly a powerhouse machine...
<wolfger> and I rarely use it outside of work... I just want to not have to boot into Windows on those rare occasions I need the laptop for personal reasons
<cath__> same here. I've installed xubuntu and kubuntu on this laptop, but it doesn't make as much difference as I thought it would. Desktop starts up a little quicker, but that's about it
<wolfger> here at the home base, I installed Ubuntu, gave it an honest effort for about a week and a half, and then I just couldn't stand GNOME any more. :-)
<wolfger> installed "kubuntu-desktop" package last night :-)
<wolfger> I keep thinking about going back to a Fluxbox desktop, which I used to love, but I've got power to spare on this desktop PC, and KDE is prettier.
<uncoolguy> hey all
<vprints> in gutsy the compiz -replace loose destroys window decorations
<uncoolguy> anybody wanna help me with an audio issue on a toshiba satellite a205-s4707
<vprints> how to get them back ?
<Jack333> how can i see my windows shares in kubuntu
<cath__> uncoolguy: just state your problem and see if anyone bites
<uncoolguy> I did .... I have no audio
<uncoolguy> and that's an issue
<uncoolguy> haha
<cath__> has it ever worked, or new install?
<uncoolguy> new install of kubuntu .... works fine on vista (dualboot machine)
<uncoolguy> I couldn't get it to work when I tried compiz either, or sabayon
<wolfger> jack333, are your windows shares mounting, do you know?
<wolfger> desktop icons for those partitions, maybe?
<uncoolguy> a friend recommended I try kubuntu, as that's what he runs now (with XP pro virtualized interestingly enough, and he said that it's much more stable haha)
<Jack333> i have a crapload of computers with shared folders, isnt there a way to autodetect them
<bart_> how do i install vlc?
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how to read UDF burned file
<Jack333> bart_ sudo apt-get install vlc
<wolfger> jack333, not sure, exactly. I don't have any windows shares currently (did on previous distro), but Ubuntu autodetected everything I have....
<stamen> it is a movie, but burned on UDF, and now I can't see it on the DVD
<wolfger> I would imagine it would auto-detect NTFS partitions as well
<uncoolguy> also having problems with beryl, the ctrl+alt+arrow keys don't rotate the cube like they did in compiz and/or sabayon
<stamen> no errors were displayed, and the file is the, but when I insert the DVD I can't see the file, it's like it is not recorded
<stamen> what to do
<bart_> jack333: thank you
<Jack333> np
<uncoolguy> hmmm
<uncoolguy> I can't remember what I set the root password too
<uncoolguy> :(
<uncoolguy> haha
<Jack333> lol
<uncoolguy> thought I did, but it won't accept it
<uncoolguy> that's not good
<Jack333> hahaha
<uncoolguy> is there a way to look it up?
<uncoolguy> and/or change it?
<cath__> uncoolguy: how did you log in?
<arun> Can someone please help me with partitioning? I am trying to partition as: 40GB Windows XP partition, 30GB FAT32 shared partition, 512mb swap, 15GB as / and the rest as /home  . how do i do this? I am trying, but as soon as i create a total of 4 partitions (including swap), it allocates the rest of the space as 'unusable'. What am I doing wrong?
<uncoolguy> logged in as user
<uncoolguy> I was trying to run alsaconf
<uncoolguy> but it says I have to run it as root
<cath__> uncoolguy: and you have a password, right? that should be the "root" password
<uncoolguy> but when I hit su, which is how I was told to run something as root in terminal, but when I type in the password I use to log on, it says Authentication failure
<cath__> sudo <command>
<uncoolguy> hmmm
<uncoolguy> ok
<uncoolguy> well that worked, but it doesn't run alsaconf
<bart_> jack333: how do make vlc my defualt player, and how do i install mp3 support for amarok, it hangs before it can install mp3 support
<arun> anyone?
<Jack333> duno sorry
<bart_> how do make vlc my defualt player, and how do i install mp3 support for amarok, it hangs before it can install mp3 support
<bart_> jack333: np
<uncoolguy> anybody know why my audio might not be working
<uncoolguy> Toshiba satellite a205
<uncoolguy> HDA Intel soundcard
<cath__> uncoolguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&page=63 might be of help to you
<uncoolguy> thanks cath__
<cath__> bart_: you can set default apps from konqueror settings
<jobbe_> hey
<jobbe_> I'm running gutsy atm and I noticed that gtk applications stopped working (firefox, gimp etc). I get this error: http://www.pastebin.ca/670044 with every gtk app. any ideas on this?
<cath__> bart_: also, I install mp3 support, etc, with medibuntu packages. http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com read the repository howto
<jabba> hallo
<jabba> ist es eigentlich problemlos von feisty auf Gutsy Gibbon zu wechslen?
<jabba> also einfach source.list auf gutsy anpassen und dann dist-upgrade?
<jabba> oder gibts da evtl sogar ne ankeitung zu?
<jabba> oh sorry
<jabba> should write in english
<jabba> is there a problem to upgrade from feisty to gutsy? Or just simply changing sources.list entries to gutsy and then do a dist-upgrade with aptitude
<bart_> cath__: thnax
<uncoolguy> hey quick question ..... following the installation of this audio driver that alsa-project put up, and in there is a command that doesn't work, and I'm not sure what's wrong with it
<uncoolguy> it says cp /downloads/alsa-* .
<uncoolguy> but when I type that, it says .... cp: cannot stat '/downloads/alsa-*': no such file or directory
<ubuntu_> hehehe
<uncoolguy> so then I thought maybe I had to download something? but I can't find links for whatever I'm supposed to be downloading
<uncoolguy> anybody have any ideas?
<uncoolguy> what does the cp command do?
<drif> copy files
<cath__> uncoolguy: that's a copy command. you're probably trying to copy something that is not in that location "/downloads/"
<uncoolguy> ok
<cath__> type cp --help for details on the command
<uncoolguy> I'll figure it out
<uncoolguy> thanks
<runlevelten> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<drif> uncoolguy: do you have download directory at root level?
<Azzco> Hwo do I play encrypted DVDs?
<cath__> Azzco: medibuntu packages make it easier to install.  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<runlevelten> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<monteleo> Is there an easy way to install Compiz in Feisty?
<Azzco> runlevelten: I've allready installed libdvdcss2 but I still get an error in kaffeine
<cath__> Azzco: does kaffeine play any videos?
<Azzco> cath__: yes most DVDs I have it's been able to play
<Azzco> I get erros with libdvdread and libdvdnav in terminal though...
<Azzco> Both installed
<cath__> Azzco: you could try uninstalling libdvdcss2, then install from medibuntu packages
<Azzco> I have it from medibuntu..
<cath__> is this feisty?
<Azzco> Yupp
<pass> oh ye finally got my lm-sensors running
* runlevelten is away
<cath__> have you tried the seveas ones? the medibuntu one works perfectly for me, but it's probably at least worth trying the other
<Azzco> cath__: Okay I'll get back in a sec then
* sehe is away: Gone away for now.
<nosrednaekim> how is everyone doing today?
<sehe> absent?
<mb9999> g'day, anybody here?
<mb9999> Does anybody know how to set up a shared printer which is attached to a windows 98se box? Anybody?
<uncoolguy> when I try and run a ./configure for my hda-intel card, it comes up with an error that the C Compiler cannot create executables, what do I do?
<sehe> should be possible to browse for 'sambe' printer in 'kcmshell printers'
<sehe> mb9999: or use settings:/Peripherals/
<uncoolguy> I checked the .log file, and it almost seems like there isn't a compiler
<sehe> samba*
<mb9999> I'll give it a go, cheers
<uncoolguy> ?
<sehe> uncoolguy: be sure that you have all build dependecies? do you have build-essentials?
<sehe> mb9999: maybe check that the printer is 'shared' on the win-box. Do you have filesharing working already?
<uncoolguy> I have no idea, I was sent a link for comprehensive sound problems for intel cards
<mb9999> apparently. I can see the share in the winbox, but not on the linux box
<sehe> mb9999: ok, check that filesharing is enabled on the network adaptor
<sehe> mb9999: (win box)
<mb9999> It is
<Azzco> cath__: No progress with the sevea package either (was helping a guy over MSN with something else)
<sehe> uncoolguy: i tend to *not* follow links to 'comprehensive sound problems' :D
<uncoolguy> started reading that and in there there's a link for alsa files, I was in process of installing drivers for that, but when I get to the command ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-sequencer=yes ; make ; make install
<uncoolguy> it comes up with that error
<mb9999> I can browse the network share and printer share through the network settings on the win98 box, but when I try to see them on the other machine, no dice.
<melomane> hi , how can i install nvidia driver?
<uncoolguy> sehe: well it was cath__ that sent me the link
<sehe> !nvidia | melomane
<ubotu> melomane: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sehe> uncoolguy: i was joking. it seemed you 'found' problems at the link :D
<uncoolguy> right .....
<uncoolguy> anywho
<sehe> mb9999: looks a lot like (1) file sharing over TCP disabled (2) maybe firewall interfering
<uncoolguy> I guess I don't understand what the problem is
<sehe> mb9999: can you access the win-box at all from ubuntu?
<uncoolguy> reading the log file is about as informative as the BOD in windows
<mb9999> good question. I'll check the firewall settings
<pass> !repeat repeat
<nosrednaekim> uncoolguy: no compiler? run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat repeat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<melomane> ubotu: i am new in kubuntu, ur link is for gnome not kde
<uncoolguy> ok, I'll try that
<uncoolguy> thanks
<pass> !ubotu ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> melomane: there are kubuntu instructions on there I believe.
<uncoolguy> well it's installing something now, so maybe that will help
<pass> !abuse ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abuse ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pass> !repeat | repeat
<sehe> uncoolguy: ok as i don't know what problem you have been working on with cath__ i'll step back
<ubotu> repeat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pass> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sehe> pass what is your question, m8?
<melomane> i dont have the pack of nvidia driber
<sehe> !repositories | melomane
<ubotu> melomane: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<pass> just messing around with the bot
<uncoolguy> sehe: I appreciate your help. Thanks!
<sehe> pass: please do that on pms (query the bot)
<pass> !patience | sehe
<ubotu> sehe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pass> ok
<mb9999> It was a firewall issue on the 98box. Thanks guys (I only have a couple of hours before I leave the country & leave my mum to kubuntu's tender mercies) Much thanks again!!
<sehe> !info nvidia-kernel-common | melo
<ubotu> melo: nvidia-kernel-common: NVIDIA binary kernel module common files. In component restricted, is optional. Version 20051028+1ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 5 kB, installed size 112 kB
<pass> !pms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* sehe is back.
<pass> !private message
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<sehe> pass: /query ubotu
<sehe> pass: you might need to register if you havent yet
<sehe> !register | pass
<ubotu> pass: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<pass> thanks sehe
<sehe> pass: anytime :D
<nosrednaekim> :)
<sehe> mb9999: good to hear
<sehe> !info restricted-manager | melomane
<ubotu> melomane: restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<sehe> #off-topic: (in loving memory of pass) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=pms
<sehe> pmsL
* sehe is away: Gone away for now.
<nosrednaekim> pms means something other than PM's.....
<sehe> nosrednaekim: that's why i sent ppl to the 'disambiguation' page :)
<stdin> sehe: don't use away messages
<nosrednaekim> :)
<sehe> stdin: why - is that a policy?
<stdin> yep
<stdin> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<sehe> stdin: ok didn know. i thought it rather spiffy :D otoh, i'm not really away now, am i
<stdin> sehe: have a read of the guidelines page, it goes in to some (graphic) detail why away messages aren't good :)
<sehe> stdin: never mind, i was convinced already
<sehe> stdin: i can't find the option to disable away messages in konversation... any clue?
<stdin> it's in your identity settings
<sehe> thx
<Delphinus> raid 1 question
<Delphinus> 2 400g drives setup with raid1 using nvraid
<sehe> Delphinus: software/hardware/ide?
<Delphinus> fakeraid
<sehe> ok
<sehe> Delphinus: not much of an expert, but do ask :D
<Delphinus> i've got win xp sucessfully installed
<Delphinus> :D ty
<sehe> Delphinus: on fakeraid? or beside it
<Delphinus> using the nvidia drivers.... windows sees it as 1 drive
<Delphinus> when i boot off kubuntu it see's 2 separate drives (due to fakeraid)
<sehe> *huh* nvidia && raid ===> { empty set } in my brain
<Delphinus> how do I install kubuntu onto these drives as raid1
<sehe> Delphinus: hang on
<Delphinus> i've been reading heaps of tutorials, but they all just say install linux then blah blah with dmraid
<Delphinus> sehe: ty
<sehe> Delphinus: i'm looking for a tutorial i found on this (related?) for gentoo
<Delphinus> cool
<sehe> yeah it dmraid-based as well. no luck? dmraid -a no info?
<Delphinus> no i haven't installed yet
<Delphinus> i'm wondering do i just install on 1 drive
<sehe> Delphinus: i think it is the way to go.
<stdin> Delphinus: I found this if it helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Delphinus> or use software raid to clone linux stuff to both drives
<Delphinus> and dmraid to access the fat partiitons
<Delphinus> and will nvidia raid spit the dummy when I boot back into windows
<sehe> Delphinus: dmraid should be able to 'detect' the raid-array and configyre software raid just like in windows
<Delphinus> after installing linux in non raid mode?
<sehe> Delphinus: don't - i repeat - don't install linux in non-raid
<sehe> Delphinus: in fact, don
<sehe> Delphinus: in fact, don't acces the drive in non-raid
<Delphinus> what ya mean?
<Delphinus> i guess other option is grab a 1gig usb stick, put that in and install boot stuff on that
<Delphinus> and leave it in permanently
<sehe> Delphinus: it is the same as raw partition access, but worse. It'll mitigate all benefits of raid in the first place, and has the potential to screw your drives
<Delphinus> so... configure raid1 across both drives when doing install?
<sehe> Delphinus: if the drive is raid, logically the 'single' physical drives are not valid volumes at all
<sehe> Delphinus: is possible using dmraid (or similar). I'd have a look at the page that stdin sent
<Delphinus> yup reading that
<sehe> Delphinus: i'm not, but i expect that it explains how to install, configuring raid first
<Delphinus> but it just says:
<Delphinus> Install dmraid
<Delphinus>     *
<Delphinus>       Boot the Ubuntu CD and select Start or Install Ubuntu
<Delphinus>     *
<Delphinus>       Go to System > Administration > Software Sources and add the universe software repository.
<sehe> Delphinus: prepare to do some grub-tuning as well (maybe need to create special stage 1.5 binaries to access the raid volume)
<Delphinus> that seems to say that you do that at your GUI desktop after installing
<sehe> Delphinus: just do it off the live cd. The live CD is (like the name implies) a live (k)ubuntu environment
<Delphinus> oh so not the alternate?
<sehe> Delphinus: so yes, a certain amount of double work is in order: first configure dmraid in the live CD to be able to install, then configure raid for grub to be able to boot the new install
<Delphinus> righto
<sehe> Delphinus: the alternate, probably. Follow the guide :D
<sehe> Delphinus: it's like bootstrapping
<Delphinus> least i'll learn lots ;)
<sehe> Delphinus: If you had installed linux first using software raid, and tried to install XP later, it would have been the same but the other way round. (Apart from the fact that XP probably doesn't support taht)
<ris> not sure about the tribe 5 kdm colour scheme
<sehe> Delphinus: The simplest approach is (most often taken route) (1) intall on separate physical arrays/single drives
<Delphinus> sehe: last comment you mean the 2 os's?
<sehe> (2) install on *hardware* raid. Some forms of IDE-raid (with bios support) are supported on both  XP and linux
<sehe> Delphinus: yes (the 2 os-es)
<sehe> ris: i think we might miss the rest of a converstaion, or please state the question again
<Delphinus> thankyou very much for your comments sehe, I'll see what happens :D
<sehe> ris: btw, if you mean to discuss KDE-look in gutsy, see #ubuntu+1
<sehe> Delphinus: well and good luck. You are in for a challenge
<Delphinus> lol yup!
<ris> sehe: excellent - didnt know about that channel
<sehe> !on-topc | ris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about on-topc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> anytime, ris
<valentin13> hey sehe
<sehe> !on-topic | ris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about on-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> (i carnt bloddy type :D))
<sehe> !off-topic | ris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> ok i quit... :D
<valentin13> sehe give me french room
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sehe> !off-topic is <alias> offtopic
<valentin13> this fucking french room is ded
<valentin13> dead
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<uncoolguy> ok, one more question ....
<sehe> yup
<uncoolguy> when running the ./configure for the alsa-lib, it gets all the way through until it gets to /usr/src/alsa/alsa-lib-1.0.14a/includ/sound .... then it comes up with a /bin/bash: ver.tmp: Permission denied and everything from there out has errors because of the permissions on that one file
<uncoolguy> but I'm running it as root
<Angelus> does kubuntu have a firewall?
<sehe> Angelus: yes and no
<stdin> !firewall | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Angelus> how can i disable it?
<sehe> Angelus: yes, it has iptables support (kernel). No it is not 'configured' by ddefault (like on XP SP2+)
<Angelus> it is enabled
<Angelus> by default
<stdin> Angelus: it does nothing by default
<sehe> Angelus: nothing to disable. Unless you *enabled* it
<Angelus> cause firefrost detected it
<Angelus> :/
<sehe> !find firewall
<ubotu> Found: arno-iptables-firewall, kmyfirewall
<Angelus> *frostwire
<Angelus> detected it
<sehe> Angelus: possibly your ISP?
<stdin> Angelus: maybe it's detecting your router (if you have one)
<sehe> Angelus: depending on your router :D
<Angelus> ah
<Angelus> i see
<uncoolguy> why would I not have permissions on that directory? when running as root
<Angelus> how can i disable the routers firewall O_o
<Angelus> lol
<Angelus> it doesn have an aoption for it :/
<sehe> Angelus: any 'hop' to the internet may be responsible for some 'filtering'. Many ISPs do some protocol filtering on SMTP. Some even block direct internet access to yor port 25
<stdin> Angelus: you generally can't, you'll have to do some port forwarding
<sehe> Angelus: like I said, it could be the ISP. Nobody sais it *is* the router.
<Angelus> oh
<Angelus> i see
<stdin> yeah, some ISPs just disable some ports altogether
<Angelus> yeah but even torrents slowed down when i got the router
<uncoolguy> are you referring to e-mail?
<sehe> Angelus: do you know an internetbased port scanner? See e.g. http://grc.com (find 'shields-up')
<nitesh> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sehe> Angelus: it should be clear from the ISPs tech details page though
<sehe> Angelus: I use it to verify my 'exposure' sometimes.
<uncoolguy> I work for the local ISP, and I know that we don't allow port forwarding
<sehe> grc ^^
<uncoolguy> I would assume most are like that
<sehe> uncoolguy: what does an ISP mean by port forwarding?
<sehe> uncoolguy: I think we (Angelus et al) are talking NAT from router to internal network host
<Angelus> yeah
<Angelus> when i hadn't the router i speeded up my torrents a bit
<Angelus> but as soon as iv got the router
<Angelus> the speed got down again
<stdin> if an ISP doesn't let you forward ports from your own router, it's time for a new ISP :p
<sehe> stdin: I don't see (in my DSL situation) how an ISP could prevent that.
<Angelus> yeah
<Angelus> an isp cant prevent you from forwarding ports on your own router
<stdin> sehe: neither do I, unless the ISP provide the router and lock it down
<sehe> stdin: the router would be horribly insecure if the ISP could see it's settings, and NAT is designed to be completely transparent, is it not?
<Angelus> dough it can block the ports from their site
<uncoolguy> well as far as what we filter it's going to be for email ..... so for example if you have email through sbcglobal and you're trying to sned email through our internet service, it won't allow it because you're still connecting through our service to somebody else's email service
<sehe> stdin: just buy another router ($40?)
<sehe> uncoolguy: well that's email routing. rather unrelated to IP routing
<stdin> sehe: indeed, but I've heard of some where you have to use their provided hardware
<uncoolguy> I thought we were talking email?
<sehe> stdin: *shock*
<uncoolguy> my mistake
<sehe> uncoolguy: no problem
<uncoolguy> trying to get techs to go check on this FAA circuit before I get another call on it
<uncoolguy> funny how the FAA thinks they're more important than everybody else isn't it? :P
<uncoolguy> haha
<sehe> Angelus: but to get back to business. Can you think of any appliance that would cause traffic to be filtered?
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> no
<Angelus> :S
<Angelus> i think my isp filters everything
<Angelus> lol
<sehe> Angelus: nah not likely. YOu wouldn't have much fun of internet then :D
<sehe> Angelus: for one thing, IRC works
<Angelus> well
<stdin> some ISP don't block things like torrents, but they do throttle it
<sehe> Angelus: Also, torrents are 'unique' in the sense that you'll have to allow inbound traffic. I have had to configure a maaping (NAT) in my router to enable torrent from my laptop:
<Angelus> how can i do that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :>)
<sehe> I was looking for my config, but it's gone (don't use torrents too often). Also, modern appliances might automatically create temporary NAT mappings (using uPNP)
<sehe> Angelus: what ports seems to be blocked, btw?
<Angelus> i dont have blocked ports
<Angelus> its a matter of speed
<Angelus> :/
<Angelus> the torrents slowed down as hell
<Angelus> like 10kB/s
<sehe> ok you mentioned frostwire reported 'stuff'. What is the stuff?
<Angelus> ah
<Angelus> it detected a firewall
<sehe> !info frostwire | sehe
<Angelus> but the most i mworried about is torrents
<sehe> Angelus: Ic , frostwire is the torrent client, and it says it detects a firewall
<Angelus> i use torrents alot
<Angelus> no
<sehe> Angelus: It means, it detects a router and missing NAT mappings :)
<Angelus> i dont use frostwire for torrents
<Angelus> i use to download songs
<Angelus> for torrents i use Utorrent
<Angelus> the windows one
<Angelus> ;p
<stdin> just a reminder: technical support on torrent software is aloud, discussion of it's less than legal uses is not
<sehe> Angelus: so... what is forstwire
<sehe> aloud = allowed ? :D
<stdin> sehe: yeah :P, too many thing happening in too many channels :p
<sehe> Angelus: i carnt find a package for it
<Angelus> for what sehe?
<sehe> Angelus: to get info. The bot didn have any
<Angelus> for frostwire or utorrent?
<BluesKaj> sehe , you have to port map TCP port number on the router listed in the torrent client download section , for example ktorrent uses 6881 as the std TCP port and it listens for trackers on 4444 UDP port
<sehe> !find frostwire
<Angelus> hmm
<ubotu> Package/file frostwire does not exist in feisty
<stdin> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Angelus> i didnt install it from the package manager
<Angelus> i usually install things from their site
<sehe> Angelus: that settles the matter:) Tx
<BluesKaj> frostwire is a terrible client
<Angelus> what settles the matter?
<Angelus> :o
<sehe> Angelus: so, I'd refer you to the Limewire FAQ
<Angelus> sehe:
<Angelus> lol
<Angelus> you're not understanding me
<sehe> Angelus: ^^^ for info that settles my grey matter
<sehe> Angelus: I'm following your own clue that 'frostwire detects a firewall'
<Angelus> i dont want help on frotwire , i just named frostwire to tell you that im firewalled, what i need help on is torrents, because they're downloading hell of slowly
<Angelus> :p
<sehe> Angelus: if the clue is irrelevant, please let me know why
<sehe> Angelus: like i hinted above, don't assume 'you must be firewalled' because some bloddy app cannot detect your routing config :D
<Angelus> understood?
<Angelus> yeah but the question is
<Angelus> why are my torrents downloading slow?
<stdin> Angelus: it could be your ISP throttling you torrent downloads, a lot do that.
<Angelus> i fawarded the port of uTorrent program
<sehe> Angelus: i ment to suggest that the message only indicates that you have some NAT to configure on your router
<Angelus> not really
<sehe> Angelus: using the router?
<Angelus> i think its all from the router
<Angelus> cause they slowed down after iv go the router
<Angelus> :/
<sehe> Angelus: only one way to find out, really... Eliminate the router and compare
<Angelus> they used to be slow before because i had too much upload, but then i reduced upload nad they got fast, but after i installed the router they got slow again
<sehe> Angelus: not likely that the ubuntu box has a firewall issue unless YOU configured one :D
<Angelus> i dont think it matters if im downloading torrents from a windows program on linux i think ey?
<Angelus> i wined it
<Angelus> but on their site it says it compatable with wine
<sehe> wining never helps (much like whining lol)
<Angelus> lol
<sehe> Angelus: compatible doesn't imply anything on performance, imho
<BluesKaj> utorrent works well on wine , but why bother ktorrent is better IMO
<sehe> BluesKaj: i think that is not the point. A lot of torrent clients are better!
<Angelus> you think it could be because im using utorrent?
<Angelus> u torrent rocks
<ubuntu_> oi
<BluesKaj> utorrent is great on windows , yeah ...ktorrent is better on kubuntu
<Angelus> why is it better?
<BluesKaj> less ahssle
<Angelus> if it works fine on wine :S
<BluesKaj> hassle
<ubuntu_> hehe
<BluesKaj> well fine use wine  :)
<Angelus> so you think ktorrent will work better
<Angelus> ?
<Angelus> if yes, i'll use np
<sehe> I use bittornado :D Runs in a screen session on my router box. No problems, I can just shut down my desktop and go to bed
<BluesKaj> why are you bothering with kubuntu if you won'y use it's apps , Angelus
<Angelus> O_O
<Angelus> i use its apps BluesKaj :S
<BluesKaj> do ya miss windows that much ?
<sehe> BluesKaj: no need to escalate / generalize?
<Angelus> no BluesKaj
<Angelus> its only 1 application i use
<Angelus> only utorrent
<Angelus> the rest everything from kubuntu's
<Angelus> :S
<sehe> BluesKaj: ow come on, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=AdHominem
<BluesKaj> well then , have fun
<Angelus> BluesKaj: relax dude
<Angelus> :o
<Angelus> im not shotting you with a 9mm
<Angelus> i just wanted and advice
<Angelus> :/
<sehe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=Ad_hominem
<Angelus> lol
<sehe> Angelus: well, you got advice already
<Angelus> not about ktorrent
<Angelus> cause as soon as i asked
<valentin13> i have some proble
<Angelus> he nealry kllled meh
<Angelus> :/
<sehe> Angelus: minor point, ain't it
<valentin13> probleme
<Angelus> lol
<Angelus> sehe: should i start using ktorrent ?
<Angelus> and remove utorrent?
<Angelus> does it work better?
<sehe> Angelus: well... i do feel you exaggerate... and I stood up, didn I LOLOL
<Angelus> could it be the matter of slow torrents?
<valentin13> * Beryl system compatiblity check                            *
<valentin13> **************************************************************
<valentin13> Detected xserver                                : NVIDIA
<valentin13> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<stdin> !paste | valentin13
<ubotu> valentin13: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<valentin13> Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)
<Angelus> lol!
<sehe> Angelus: yes and no: Ktorrent might just be smarter about routing (try it?)
<valentin13> Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed
<valentin13> Checking for RandR extension                    : passed
<Angelus> ah ok
<valentin13> Checking for XSync extension                    : passed
<valentin13> Checking Screen 0 ...
<Angelus> i'll give a try tonight then
<valentin13> Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed
<Angelus> :p
<valentin13> Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed
<valentin13> Checking for non power of two texture support   : passed
<valentin13> Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (4096x4096)
<valentin13> my beryl is not working
<sehe> stdin: LOL I have valentin13 on my ignore list for a day now
<marcus_> hi all, does anyone know of linuXexploit_crew and damage they may cause?
<stdin> valentin13: use the pastebin to paste large posts
<Angelus> cause i can only download torrents after 23:00 sehe
<valentin13> sehe behave kid head
<Angelus> cause my isp have a limit, 12GB per 30 days, if i go over that my connection gets monitored
<valentin13> i am not your best friend
<Angelus> but the limit doesnt count beetween 23:00 and 07:00
<sehe> Angelus: nice. rush hour :)
<Angelus> i wish i could download 24hours
<Angelus> lol
<sehe> marcus_: sounds horrific :) doesn't ring a bell
<sehe> Angelus: you can - it'll probably cost a bit more I hope
<BluesKaj> Angelus & sehe , I was pointing out that ktorrent is superior to utorrent on Kubuntu ..and we encourage ppl here to use Linux applications when possibble ...we don't encourage using windows apps despite the fact that wine is available
<marcus_> mmmm put the wind up me, some vandals from brazil
<sehe> marcus_: I'm sorry, that is gibberish to me
<Angelus> BluesKaj:  i know dude, but you were like getting emotional about it
<Angelus> :/
<MilhousePunkRock> sehe: Pinning cdparanoia was a piece of cake with the wiki article you (?) linked me...
<marcus_> put the wind up me ( australian for scared me a lot)
<BluesKaj> oh really Angelus , are you a psychiatrist ?
<sehe> BluesKaj: And I think the more relevant point is that we were investigating performance; the tools are a given.
<sehe> marcus_: ah sure... i'm Dutch you know :D
<Angelus> no BluesKaj lol
<marcus_> lol
<Angelus> doesn't matter , you got mad at me :/
<sehe> Angelus: you don't know that, because you'd have to be psychic then
<marcus_> p'raps I should be asking an ubuntu crew, even though i use kubuntu
<BluesKaj> mad? , just giving advice
<Angelus> you were like "do miss that windows so much ? then have fun with it!!"
<Angelus> O_O
<Angelus> thats givint advive?
<Angelus> :o
<Angelus> *advice
<sehe> Angelus: BluesKaj: it is obvious that words have been misinterpreted,. The truth is in the middle. Drop it?
<valentin13> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<valentin13> direct rendering: Yes
* BluesKaj decides to take a break from this silly accusatory converstaion
<marcus_> sehew, I need to find the file that the logs of attempted passwords are filed
<sehe> (*** or perhaps research the usage of /query... ***)
<Angelus> ok  ok
<custardspewer> hello, how to install fusion-icon in kubuntu
<sehe> marcus_: you cannot see  the attempted passwords themselves (for obvious security reasons)
* Angelus hands a beer to BluesKaj
<sehe> marcus_:  but the auth log is in /var/log/auth.log
<valentin13> glxgears
<sehe> Cheers everyone, I'm having one myself
<marcus_> sehe, yes, but I am wondering about floods filling my hdd
<marcus_> ty m8
<valentin13> sehe is a virtual computer or an humans
<sehe> marcus_: floods? you mean something is physically filling the drive space?
<marcus_> this is my fear after google searching this group of nasties
<sehe> marcus_: use any 'du' - like tool to see *where* it accumulating (sudo du -sh /*)
<marcus_> ty, I shall return
<sehe> marcus_: or use kdirstat
<sehe> !info kdirstat | marcus_
<ubotu> marcus_: kdirstat: graphical disk usage display with cleanup facilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-3 (feisty), package size 272 kB, installed size 880 kB
<marcus_> brilliant thank you, I now have a lead
<sehe> marcus_: once you find the file(s)/dir(s), you can find the process responsible using 'lsof'
<Angelus> sehe: if i use ktorrent, will i be able to continue downloading my torrents from when utorrent left? or i have to start over:/ ?
<sehe> Angelus: i suppose so. torrent is quite an open 'protocol'
<stdin> Angelus: ktorrent can import partially complete downloads
<Angelus> ah ok
<Angelus> good
<sehe> Angelus: just try it on a backup copy of the torrent dir :D
<sehe> marcus_: on another note, how do you suspect 'intruders' are coming in?
<Angelus> sehe im gona jump to something else, i wanna copy a dvd with AVI files, what type of project should i choose from K3B?
<marcus_> sehe I was researching a chinese classic book, and I recieved a black page saying I had been hacked by this group
<sehe> !find k9 | Angelus
<ubotu> angelus: Found: libpisock9, k9copy, libmagick9, libmagick9-dev
<sehe> k9copy should do the job i think
<Angelus> k9copy is for ISO
<Angelus> :/
<Angelus> they are AVI Files
<Angelus> im trying to copy a series
<sehe> Angelus: really... that's not what i remember
<Angelus> Digimon Season 1
<Angelus> :p
<sehe> !info k9copy | sehe
<stdin> Angelus: devede can turn avi in to a dvd
<Angelus> sehe: and its not 1 avi file, they are an avi file every episode
<Angelus> so i must burn multiple avi's on 1 dvd
<Angelus> is it a data project?
<sehe> sry, i have to throw in the towel here :) (I don't burn, i'll have plenty time for that after i die)
<BluesKaj> !tovid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kondeDrakul> anyone know if i can share 2 pc with usb cable ?
<Angelus> ok
<Angelus> gonna ask my fathr
<BluesKaj> Tovid is worth checking out for transcoding avi to dvd
<marcus_> sehe, I have forgotten how to use irc properly, but I was taken to a web page which is accessable through google search, saying linuXploit_crew had hacked my system
<sehe> marcus_:  ok... unknown to me, and google doesn't know it either
<sehe> kondeDrakul: in principle yes. It is not too common
<sparr> my tablet PC has a serial connection for its wacom tablet screen that Just Works thanks to wacomdrv and discover(?) voodoo.  but it stops working when the computer hibernates (suspend to disk?).  i am hoping this can be fixed by re-initializing the serial connection.  any ideas or suggestions?
<sehe> kondeDrakul: perhaps try to google for 'usb null-modem'
<kondeDrakul> sehe , what is null- modem?
<Angelus> sehe: do you know a program that is able to convert from avi to mpeg2?
<urli> hola
<sehe> kondeDrakul: it is what you wnat
<sehe> kondeDrakul: it is what you want
<urli> alguien habla espalol
<sehe> kondeDrakul: it is a direct serial link
<sehe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kondeDrakul> sehe ok
<sehe> Angelus: not directly. I'd have to search
<Angelus> hm
<Angelus> maybe nero linux
<sehe> Angelus: ok now you are inviting BluesKaj to jump on you (rightfully this time)
<Angelus> lol
<Angelus> why ?
<Angelus> O_o
<Angelus> nero linux is for linux
<marcus_> sehe, if I gavve you the url, would you be interested in giving me your opinion?
<Angelus> not a windows app
<Angelus> :o
<stdin> Angelus: nero for linux is poor quality and has few features at all
<Angelus> oh
<Angelus> i see
<sehe> it is a very weird suggestion showing that you don't appreciate the vast availability of higher qualitity tools in linux *especially* on encoding, recoding, decoding and ripping
<sehe> Angelus: *i know it's not a win app* it just shows a non-gnu, non-kde background :D
<Angelus> sehe: is just that i dont know of any other tools then k9copy and k3b
<Angelus> :S
<sparr> Angelus: mplayer/mencoder
<sehe> Angelus: i'd just sit down and search synaptic for 'avi', 'mpeg' en 'recode'
<Angelus> ok
<Angelus> lol
<stdin> s/synaptic/adept/
<BluesKaj> Angelus , check out " Tovid "...it has both cli and gui capabilities and works very well.
<Angelus> ok thanks BluesKaj
<Angelus> :p
<custardspewer> hello, how to install fusion-icon in kubuntu
<sehe> stdin: i'm suggesing synaptics because it will find more packages? (not too sure)
<urli> hola
<urli> como estan todos
<stdin> sehe: no
<urli> alguien habla espaol
<sehe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sehe> stdin: ok i must have misinterpreted my first experiences (first day of ubuntu :D))
<sparr> can kde shade a window, unshade it on hover, and *NOT* re-shade it when i click something in the window?
<stdin> sehe: they both search the same repositories
<elpez> hello... how do i know which is my current kde version?
<BluesKaj> Angelus, there's tovid chat on freenode as well , altho not always full of ppl they are very helpful if you can catch them :)
<stdin> elpez: open any KDE app, Help > About KDE
<elpez> thanx
<GoodHabit> Hello. I need a help. I have internet vith PPTP VPN. I have cofigured in terminal, but looking for GUI for VPN. I found KVPNC, it works, but only latest version of offsite. Where can i get a package or can somebody cr8 it from sources? Help please.
<marcus_> sehe ;  ht*p:/www.swop4g.org/ is the page concerned, I would value your opinion
<Angelus> hope its not big
<Angelus> cause there's only source code
<Angelus> and my pc compiles slow
<marcus_> oops http:/w*w.swop4g.org/
<sehe> marcus_: i c. the page is there... when do you get it?
<marcus_> this afternoon, about 8 hours ago
<marcus_> was searching info about a book
<sehe> marcus_: what was the action that brought the page?
<sehe> ok. in google web search or ?
<marcus_> I was searching fo a classic chinese book
<marcus_> yes
<marcus_> google
<sehe> ok - this probably *does* mean that someone has been hacked, but most likely *not you*
<sehe> It is likely that you clicked a google result, that sent you to a website, that has been hacked
<marcus_> mmm this is good news for me, do you mean that if I was hacked i would not have been presented with the page?
<sehe> marcus_: no, i just mean that the page is not on your machine (i can access it), so there is reason (imho) to assume that something *on your system* must have sent you there
<sehe> marcus_: if some website sends you there, it'll just be *shown* in the browser, no harm done
<marcus_> thank you sehe, and I am pleased to have met you and visited this room for the first time, I shall come again and look forward to saying hi once again, peace and good will to you m8 :-)
<sehe> marcus_: anytime
<marcus_> :-) b4n
<BluesKaj> marcus_,that site looks like a sick joke , to get google users worried
<sehe> BluesKaj: I'd be worried if that page replaced my homepage LOL
<BluesKaj> no kidding
<BluesKaj> prolly some antilinux MS windows guys :)
<sehe> BluesKaj: dunno, don't see much reason to conclude that. For once we don't know the exact chain of links that led to the page.
<sehe> BluesKaj: It is very possible that some person's linux-hosted website *got* compromised, and redirects to the page
<sehe> BluesKaj: the page (seemingly) being in it's own domain bodes badly for the attack-strength
<BluesKaj> pretty simple html page , no links
<sehe> BluesKaj: You cannot see *what* redirected to that URL and *how*
<sehe> BluesKaj: no-one can rule out a hacked (win/linux hosted) website in the chain of links
<sehe> BluesKaj: ironically you'd have to hack into swop4g.org's webserver and inspect the log for reerrers hahahah
<sehe> BluesKaj: indulge me
<BluesKaj> prolly a google hackjob
<sehe> BluesKaj: or a prank, like you said - seems if it is a google-ranking-hack that google removed it from the index, as googling for linuXexploit_crew returns nil
<sehe> k guys, my daughter is awake, some nontech attention required
<sehe> cya around
<BluesKaj> there's a  script that will redirect searches after certain keywords are entered , bringing pages such as that one to the top of googles list
<marcus_> lol, I thought I had left this room, but am glad to see your follow up opinions...
<marcus_> ty
<marcus_> byby sehe
<sehe> marcus_: see you next time
<marcus_> thank you BluesKaj
<marcus_> I feel relieved
<marcus_> all the best from perth australia to you BluesKaj
<marcus_> by 4 now
<BluesKaj> well, we have to be vigilant marcus_
<marcus_> surely
<marcus_> :-)
<BluesKaj> bye from Ontario Canada
<marcus_> be well, and thank you once more :-)
<marcus_> q
<BluesKaj> have a good evening :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: Ontario is a city? I thought it was a province
<GoodHabit> Can somebody tell me how to install compiz-fusion on kubuntu? is it possible?
<marcus_> forgotten irc... lol anyhow bye all... I shall, and you also
<nosrednaekim> GoodHabit: yep, its possible.
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> yup, it is a prov , small town you prolly never heard of in onta rio
<stdin> GoodHabit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<GoodHabit> Where i can find right config for nvidia, with enabled various options?
<GoodHabit> Xorg.conf i mean.
<Angelus> tmp/ccAcQwBL.s: Assembler messages:
<Angelus> /tmp/ccAcQwBL.s:59: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `ldmxcsr'
<Angelus> 
<Angelus> whats this error?
<nosrednaekim> GoodHabit: #ubuntu-effects
<MarkC> how do you change the kmenu icon?
<MilhousePunkRock> MarkC: Replace the icon in /usr/share/icons/default.kde/<needed size>/kmenu.png
<MarkC> thanks.
<MilhousePunkRock> MarkC: And watch the permissions, needs to be readable for everyon
<ricardo> hi
<ricardo> i really need help
<nosrednaekim> ask away
<ricardo> i installe kubuntu yesterday, and cuz im kinda curios i started to see the partition configuration
<ricardo> and i cant access a partition that is really important to me
<ricardo> i tried to fix it, but it say that i cant use that partition point, or things like that
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: ok, is this a windows partition?
<ricardo> yes..its a ntfs
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: and you can't see it when you browse in konqueror to "/media"?
<ricardo> i can, but i cant access to it, and it looks like a disk but without the green thing and i cant mount it
<ricardo> when i tried to mount it appear a box saying mount: el dispositivo especial /dev/disk/by-label/sda1 no existe
<rafel> hallo ricardo
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: try this run "kdesu konqueror" and then go to /media and try to mount it
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: excuse me, but what does "dispositivo" mean?
<nosrednaekim> I got the rest of the error
<stdin> nosrednaekim: device
<ricardo> its working thanks ... thanks so much....its mean a lot to me...my work its there.
<ricardo> thanks
<ricardo> but i have to do it everytime i start the pc?
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: you just ran that konqueror as root user... onl he has permissions to that device.
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: also notice that you cannot write to that partitions
<MilhousePunkRock> ricardo: Check the fstab entry for the windows drive...
<MilhousePunkRock> !ntfs3g | ricardo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> !ntfs | ricardo
<ubotu> ricardo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ricardo> yes i cant write on them
<MilhousePunkRock> !ntfs-3g | ricardo
<ubotu> ricardo: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stdin> !ntfs-3g
<ricardo> i tried to install ntfs 3g but i cant cuz i dont have some libraries, im new on kubuntu
<stdin> ricardo: you install it with adept
<MilhousePunkRock> ricardo: That is some reading to do, but in the end, your windows partition will just be another folder...
<ricardo> yes i use adep and konsole to install it
<milosmaric> hi, how can I upgrade from Edgy to Feity from DVD?
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Does ntfs-3g depend on something from multiverse?
<milosmaric> I have slow internet conection, so i can't download more than few MB
<MilhousePunkRock> milosmaric: I think if you boot from the DVD, one of the options is upgrade system
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: I don't think so
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: or else it wouldn't be in main
<milosmaric> I've tried it, but it gives me only the option to instal whole sistem
<MilhousePunkRock> stdin: Why would ricardo fail to install it then?
<stdin> MilhousePunkRock: without the apt-get/dpkg output I can't say
<MilhousePunkRock> milosmaric: Else you can add the DVD to your sources.list and do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" I think
<sparr> i think i have finally found my first preference for gnome over kde...  accessibility options, vis a vis on screen keyboard, are much more available
<ricardo> so what cant i do?
<stdin> milosmaric: you put the DVD in and mount it, then do: kdesu sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<stdin> milosmaric: actually it needs to be gksu, so you need to install that
<ricardo> yes gnome is more easy to use
* MilhousePunkRock is off for today, have a nice day everyone!
<nosrednaekim> sparr: there is a kde keyboard for that... forget what its called
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: do you want write ability to that partition?
<hambobo> how do i delete ubuntu from my computer
<sparr> nosrednaekim: i cant find it, either
<sparr> nosrednaekim: best ive found is xvkbd
<ricardo> it would be great cuz its a big partition and have a lot of free space
<nosrednaekim> sparr: that may be it...
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: hmm ok. you id try to install ntfs=-3g right?
<ricardo> yes
<nosrednaekim> did you try to follow any tutorial?
<ricardo> yes forma  page that i found on google and from ubuntu page...but it still saying that i dont have some libraries
<ricardo> maybe if i install the libraries but i dont know where to find it to install them
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: you are running 7.04 right?
<ricardo> yes 7.04
<Arwen> isn't that just apt-get install ntfs-3g?
<raylu> ricardo, what are you trying to do?
<martijn81> kai!
<milosmaric> stdin: when I enter that (with correct patf to DVD) i get this message:
<milosmaric> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<milosmaric>   Major opcode:  143
<milosmaric>   Minor opcode:  3
<milosmaric>   Resource id:  0x0
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<milosmaric> Failed to open device
<raylu> don't worry about that, milosmaric
<nosrednaekim> !x error
<milosmaric> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<milosmaric>   Major opcode:  143
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<milosmaric>   Minor opcode:  3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x error - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milosmaric>   Resource id:  0x0
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: when does it report the missing libraries?
<milosmaric> Failed to open device
<milosmaric> can't load DistUpgradeViewGtk (No module named pygtk)
<milosmaric> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<milosmaric>   Major opcode:  143
<ricardo> this
<milosmaric>   Minor opcode:  3
<stdin> !paste | milosmaric
<ubotu> milosmaric: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<milosmaric>   Resource id:  0x0
<milosmaric> Failed to open device
<milosmaric> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<milosmaric>   Major opcode:  143
<milosmaric>   Minor opcode:  3
<milosmaric>   Resource id:  0x0
<milosmaric> Failed to open device
<milosmaric> stdin: when I enter that (with correct patf to DVD) i get this message:
<martijn81> !pastebin | milosmaric
<ricardo> Creando rbol de dependencias
<ricardo> Leyendo informacin de estado... Hecho
<ricardo> Tal vez quiera ejecutar `apt-get -f install' para corregirlo:
<ricardo> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<ricardo>   j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin: Depende: j2re1.4 pero no va a instalarse
<ricardo>   odesk: Depende: libssl0.9.7 pero no va a instalarse
<ricardo> E: Dependencias incumplidas. Intente 'apt-get -f install' sin paquetes (o especifique una solucin).
<milosmaric> stdin, raylu: yes, but program won't start
<milosmaric> stdin: when I enter that (with correct patf to DVD) i get this message:
<raylu> ...
<martijn81> !pastebin | ricardo
<ubotu> ricardo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<milosmaric> vrong message :)
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: ok, do you have all your repositories enabled?
<stdin> milosmaric: do not paste large posts here
<raylu> milosmaric, what command are you using?
<ricardo> i dont know...how i can see that?
<milosmaric> raylu: gksu sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: open up adept_manager-> adept->manage repositories
<raylu> hrm; afk, sorry :P no idea what's wrong
<milosmaric> stdin, raylu: after that command I get that large message, and program won't start
<hambobo> how do i remove ubuntu (can question mark..)
<stdin> milosmaric: apparently you need "python-gtk2" too
<milosmaric> stdin: ok, i'll instal it
<ricardo> i will restart my pc cuz its slow...and my connection star to fail..ill be back in 5 min
<nosrednaekim> ok
<hambobo> how do i remove ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: just don't use it :)
<hambobo> my parent dunno how to select window xp
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: oh.. you want to restore the windows bootloader?
<hambobo> i guess
<stdin> kai: having connection issues ?
<malcolmb> anyone know how I can change my system tray from displaying a single row of items to the way the quick launcher displays them?
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: can you get into windows?
<hambobo> yea but i dont like the automatic boot of ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> malcolmb: make the panel just a little bit higher I think.
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: oh.. it doesn't show you an option to get into windows?
<hambobo> it does
<malcolmb> nosrednaekim: thanks'
<milosmaric> stdin: I again got the same message
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: ok... so you want it to automatically boot windows instead? and give an option for ubuntu?
<hambobo> yea
<GoodHabit> hambobo: Ur problem is solved?
<_Shade_> how do i use strigi? just playing around with gutsy and have no idea how does it work?
<hambobo> not really
<Pali> can i use in kopete thunderbird contact list (no kaddressbook)?
<ricardo> im back
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@71.237.161.160]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: ok, just a secon.. thats pretty easy to do
<hambobo> thanks
<ricardo> nosrednaekim: i have to do the same to mount the ntfs partition that you help me to mount
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: what?
<GoodHabit> hambobo: In file /boot/grub/menu.lst u need to count tittle's. If windows is x, so change  default   to      x-1
<GoodHabit> So^
<GoodHabit> Tittle Windows is 5th
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: run this command "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<GoodHabit> So u must set default option in that file to 4
<hambobo> k
<GoodHabit> That's all
<ricardo> remember that u help me to mount a ntfs partition....with the konqueror as a root....well to mount it again i had to do the same
<nosrednaekim> GoodHabit: but if he updates his kernel.. it will change the numbers all around.
<ricardo> and i cant access as a normal konqueror
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: ah.. right.. ok
<voln> i can't see partition with winxp in my kubuntu...Where can I get it?
<ekrengel> is there a way to have a window open up on a certain spot on your screen everytime you open it?
<ekrengel> like if i opened a terminal window
<ekrengel> to have it in the same place everytime
<GoodHabit> voln: What FS have that partition?
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: so... you need to enable all the repositories
<voln> ntfs
<ricardo> how i do that?
<GoodHabit> $sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<GoodHabit> and enjoy )
<pulaski> good morning all
<hambobo> i probably did update kernal
<_Shade_> can i purge old kernel header package if i installed the new kernel?
<voln> i thought that was without this apps...
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: its in adeptpackage manager
<ben__> hi
<nosrednaekim> _Shade_: yes, you can
<Pali> can i use in kopete thunderbird contact list (no kaddressbook)?
<nosrednaekim> Pali: don't think so... but there is a way to import your thunderbird contact list into kaddressbook
<ricardo> where...i open adept but i dont know whre
<hambobo> nosrednaekim: i put the command in but it says password, is it my password for getting on ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: yeah
<valentin13> hello room
<hambobo> thanks
<valentin13> frenchy is back
<hambobo> lol
<hambobo> not round..
<hambobo> found*
<Pali> nosrednaekim: i use thunderbird and i wont synchronize icq,aim, foto, ... to my contacts
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: whats not found?
<hambobo> that command
<valentin13> i wish to go in french room  how i  make
<ubuntu_> crap! i'm trying to install kubuntu for all the day and always have GRUB INSTALL (hda0) FAILED... i'm bagging for help!
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: inside adept, on the menubar adept-> manage repositories
<stdin> ubuntu_: (hd0) not (hda0)
<milosmaric> stdin: I added DVD to repositor. and now I'm upgradeing it. It said that it will use 400+MB for instalatio, is that good?
<ubuntu_> stdin: yes hd0
<ubuntu_> sry
<nosrednaekim> valentin13: typr this in " /join #ubuntu-fr"
<valentin13> ty
<stdin> milosmaric: sounds normal
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: what command?
<pulaski> I need to find the approprate file to add dir to my $PATH variable so it is effective when I open an xterm.  The man bash Invocation section is confusing. Does anyone know what file kubuntu 7.04 uses for this purpose?
<ricardo> ok then what should i do...i found it
<milosmaric> srdin: ok, I'll tell you is it working when it winish, thanks any way :)
<ubuntu_> always on 94% same FATAL ERROR; what am i supposed to do ? :|
<hambobo> kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<voln> after installation ntfs-3g can I move files bigger that 4 ggb to winxp?
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: there should be a list of repositories, check them all, except for "sources"
<Pali> nosrednaekim: exist module for kaddressbook for use .mab type? (Kaddressbook use vcf and binary)
<nosrednaekim> Pali: just export the thunderbird one to vcard and import it into kaddressbook
<ricardo> the 2 list are empty...
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: are you running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<hambobo> ubuntu
<ubuntu_> can someone help me with that 'grub install (hd0) failed' ??
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: support for that is on #ubuntu. but lol.. its ok. run "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Pali> nosrednaekim: and extension for thunderbird, use vcf file?
<ubuntu_> i'm using kub. for a long time but this is first time when i'm receiving such alert
<nosrednaekim> Pali: I guess
<ricardo> the list of repositories is empty...how can i fill it?
<hambobo> how do i go to the ubuntu channel
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: no, just the first tab that says "Kubuntu software"
<ricardo> ok
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: "/join #ubuntu"
<hambobo> oh
<ricardo> what i do there?...
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: but don't bother.. I can help you here
<pulaski> Can I set up ~/.profile and add a line like "$PATH=~/bin export" and merely add the dir to the value of my existing $PATH variable?
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: check all the boxes
<hambobo> i cant use the number sign..
<ricardo> ok... then?
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: don't worry about it. I can help you here... just for future note.
<hambobo> ok
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: so did you run that command?
<hambobo> yea
<hambobo> but it so confusing
<nosrednaekim> ricardo: now, on the main page of adept, run "update"
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: :)
<edemilson> como acessar o canal , irc brasil?
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ubuntu_> can someone help at last or not?! :] 
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: scroll down until you don't see anymore # signs.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> I guess not
<ricardo> ok
<_Shade_> does gutsy have compiz-fusion on its repos, or just the older version?
<ubuntu_> didn't u hav a grub install failed fatal error ?
<nosrednaekim> it has compiz-fusion
<bagolight> ciao a tutti
<bagolight> bye
<ricardo> then it should work? right?
<_Shade_> nosrednaekim: so all you have to do to get it work is to install compiz-kde, right?
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: somewhere down there there should be a section entitled "windows" or such.
<nosrednaekim> _Shade_: I guess...
<nosrednaekim> dunno really
<pulaski> How can I permanently add ~/bin to my $PATH?
<nosrednaekim> pulaski: google it...
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: see where i'm talking about?
<pulaski> ok nosrednaekim thank you for responding
<hambobo> yea
<malqos> hi, i  have dell latitude d600 and how i  can configure wifi?knetworkmanager doesnt see any wireless network.i dont know why. when i had windows i just turn on wifi and everything was  ok.what can i do?
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: ok, now do you see the top ubuntu section?
<nosrednaekim> should be just about 10-20 lines about the windows section
<hambobo> 2.6.20- 16- generic
<nosrednaekim> malqos: what is the chipset?
<samkorn> hi -- I'm having trouble booting my kubuntu livecds -- attempting to boot either 32- or 64-bit Feisty or the latest Gutsy tribe release hangs on "Starting Bluetooth Services" --- it just gives "[143.625958]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed."
<_Shade_> malqos: have you tried to install ndiswrapper?
<hambobo> samkorn: did u check cd for defects(question mark)
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: right... now, grab the wholewindows section, cut it, and paste it  just above that top ubuntu option.
<malqos> no
<malqos> i dont have windows
<samkorn> hambobo: yes -- and checked the MD5 sum before burning the image
<malqos> i just have ubuntu 7.04
<malqos> nosrednaekim: what is chipset?
<samkorn> hambobo: and I used the 32-bit one successfully on another computer (a desktop rather than a notebook)
<nosrednaekim> malqos: run this command "lspci" and pastebin the result.
<hambobo> samkorn: lol i just a beginner ask nosrednaekim
<srbaker> folks
<hambobo> do i copy the other OS with windows xp to the top
<nosrednaekim> samkorn: file a bug report... that is most definately a bug.
<srbaker> i'm having some issues with konq
<srbaker> it seems to often forget to load CSS
<srbaker> ironically, pretty much reliably forgets to load CSS on planetkde.org
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: yeah,right above the ubuntu option... not to the very top of the file
<srbaker> but in other places less reliavbly
<malqos> nosrednaekim: how i can put whole this in one line?
<nosrednaekim> don't save the file yet though
<nosrednaekim> !paste | malqos
<ubotu> malqos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<samkorn> nosrednaekim: I wonder, because Mandriva also fails to work while Knoppix does (I really want Kubuntu, though...)
<Baubal> I just installed 6.06 on a Dell Optiplex 745.  Did not detect network card.  Card is a Broadcom 57xx.  What is the easiest way to get the nic working?
<nosrednaekim> samkorn: might want to try the alternate installer.
<nosrednaekim> samkorn: or use fiesty
<nosrednaekim> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<srbaker> anyone?
<malqos> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35006/
<samkorn> nosrednaekim: two of my attempts have been Feisty, but I will try the alternate installer
<hambobo> wont let me paste before ubuntu
<Baubal> nosrednaekim: ya, I am stuck with the broadcom I hate to say
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: ok.. did that? pastebin the whole file please.
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: why not?
<hambobo> i pasted on the empty space after `end defult options`
<nosrednaekim> ok.... and...
<nosrednaekim> any error?
<hambobo> it after ubuntu 2.6.20- 16
<hambobo> i`ll just go to ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: ummm could you pastebin that file please?
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: no no... they're not going to be able to help you any more than I can with this
<hambobo> pastebin?
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hambobo> ooh
<hambobo> did
<Kai> Hey, I said ban me forever >:(
<hambobo> lol
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: link to your paste?
<malqos> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35006/-what do you thing about this?
<hambobo> do i save the menu.lst
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: not yet... give me the URL to your paste please
<nosrednaekim> !broadcom | malqos
<ubotu> malqos: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hambobo> url..
<hambobo> or do i paste here
<mb9999> Hi all. Question: How do I configure k3b to rip audio cd's as mp3 as opposed to ogg, etc? I have installed liblame etc, but can't seem to find it in the save options
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: when you pasted there it gave you a page, copy the website title, or URL
<robewald|home> I got a problem connecting a via wlan. I get arp requests from B to A but the replies from A to B never arrive at B. Iptables is empty and I just don't know where to look
<malqos> i had to go thanks i will check this later
<stdin> mb9999: when you click "Start Ripping" you can choose
<mb9999> stdin: Nope. Loads of other options, but not mp3
<nosrednaekim> robewald|home: arp?
<hambobo> pasted where
<nate_> hey, so sorry to just jump in and ask questions, but anyways, I have a 1680x1050 (widescreen) monitor, and it won't let me go above 1280x1024
<nosrednaekim> !paste | hambobo
<ubotu> hambobo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ralph> Can someone tell me how to get around the bcm43## microcode errors during boot up? I have read much but it only tells me how to install the driver after I am up and running.
<stdin> mb9999: have you installed the "lame" package (not just liblame)
<nate_> when i go into xorg.conf, it has 1680x1050 listed for all color depths, however
<mb9999> lame and liblame. It's very strange...
<nosrednaekim> ralph: is it failing to boot?or is it not working?
<stdin> mb9999: and probably toolame too
<nosrednaekim> nate_: what driver?
<[Ramy] > how I can hide my ip on ubuntu ?
<nate_> ahh yes, drivers
<nosrednaekim> [Ramy] : from whom>
<mb9999> hehe
<hambobo> wats syntax for
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: don't worry about that.
<nosrednaekim> thats iff you are posting some kind of program or such
<robewald|home> nosrednaekim: arp (address resolution protocol) if you use tcpdump -i eth1 then you see your traffic. there you can see the arp packets, so physical connection is OK.
<ralph> nosredmaekim It is failing to boot. Just keeps throwing the error code.
<hambobo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35010/         sorry i so dumb...
<mb9999> as in the libraries? I'll give it a go (the shotgun approach is always the best :)
<nosrednaekim> ralph: ok.
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: its ok :)
<ben__> im trying to get windows games to run on linux
<[Ramy] > nosrednaekim I want to hide it when I use my ADSL, forums, games, and IRC ?
<ben__> can anyone help please
<nosrednaekim> [Ramy] : don't think you can do that very easily without going through a proxy
<nosrednaekim> ben__: wine.
<stdin> ben__: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: ok.. close that without saving. make sure you don't save it.
<ben__> it wont work i d/l the game with ktorrent
<mb9999> stdin: still no joy
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: and then open it up again and paste it again
<hambobo> i forgot command
<stdin> mb9999: have you restarted k3b after installing them ?
<ben__> wine wont run it
<nosrednaekim> ben__: thats why we have dual boots.
<hambobo> ben_: wine only works with SOME programs(slash)games
<ben__> i run dual boot to the game asks for a no cd crack i think i have d/l it but i dont know what to do next
<mb9999> yes
<mb9999> have raw,wav,ogg,amiga(fer christs sake!), etc. No mp3 :(
<mb9999> I can't use shell commands 'cause it's for my mother - I'm going out of the country again this afternoon for a year...
<donato> ppp
<robewald|home> so is there anything in kubuntu which could block network packets besides iptables?
<nosrednaekim> robewald|home: question... is this an atheros chipset?
<ben__>  nosr can u help me with trying to get this game to run on xp please?
<stdin> mb9999: try installing sox, seems that it uses that for some
<stdin> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nosrednaekim> ben__: on XP? no lol. I haven't run XP in over 4 years
<hambobo> ben_:i have xp i could prbably help u
<ben__> 4 years lol well i dual boot the game wont work here so xp will have to do
<mb9999> already have.
<hambobo> ben_: u running xp pro, etc.
<ben__> hamboo do u use kopte can i add u log into xp and c if u can help?
<hambobo> ben_: i could download it
<ben__> wat the game or the patch?
<ben__> id  rather talk on kopte or messenger lol
<hambobo> ben_: i dunno wat is kopte
<hambobo> u have xfire
<ben__> messenger on ubuntu mate
<hambobo> i have gaim
<ben__> wats xfire?
<hambobo> nvm
<ben__> thats cool this will work i fink
<mb9999> ah well. thanks for trying. I'll mess again in an hour (time permitting)
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: did you repaste that file?
<Angelus> will .deb files for the debian distribution work on kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Angelus: generally, yes
<stdin> Angelus: some
<Angelus> OK
<Angelus> thankz
<hambobo> i think so
<ben__> hamboobo wats ya addy?
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: link please?
<hambobo> k
<hambobo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35010/
<hambobo> ben_: i getting kopte
<ben__> ok mate
<nosrednaekim> no no.... your new one... after you closed the file without saving and then repopened it.
<hambobo> forgot command
<ben__> but im gonna have to reboot to xp anyway to try and get this game working
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: :) "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<eagles0513875> ben__:  what game
<ben__> eagles footbal manager 2007 eagles
<eagles0513875> what kind of video card u have
<hambobo> do i paste the normal men.lst
<eagles0513875> hambobo: use pastbin
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: yes
<ben__> eagles my spec is fine i d/l it of torent i need to replace something with a no cd crack and the game will work.... its that i cant do
<eagles0513875> ben__: all you do is copy the crack into the same folder and replace the file that it asks u to replace
<saylar> hey guys
<hambobo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35017/
<ben__> eagles i think i have the crack on my desktop but its not working
<martijn81> anyone knows what the name is of this K-menu? http://www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/bianca-2.2/kde/2/12.png
<eagles0513875> ben__: go to gamecopyworld.com
<eagles0513875> try there
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: thats not the whole thing..
<ben__> thats where i got it mate
<eagles0513875> ben__: thats interesting
<LeeJunFan> what's the name of the file manager with split view, etc?
<Kai> ben__ maybe you should pay for the game?
<nosrednaekim> konqueror?
<Kai> Because that is the moral and legal thing to do maybe?
<ben__> well i d/l it and it says when i click on it which programme would i like to open it with i have 7 zip and it doesnt do anything] 
<nosrednaekim> dophin?
<ben__> kai why pay when torrent gives it me for nothing
<stdin> martijn81: probably kbfx
<saylar> i got a problem with my soundcard (creative audigy 2). i had to replace my motherboard with a new one, i'm using the old system and everything is working except the soundcard. any ideas what could cause the problem?
<LeeJunFan> nosrednaekim: no, it was something more like DoPus was on the Amiga.
<Kai> ben__: Because that is the moral and legal thing to do maybe?
<nosrednaekim> ben__: cause then you don't have to bug us trying to be your support for a game that you didn't buy for an OS we don't like
<ben__> dnt be silly its immoral the ammount they charge
<Kai> ben__: How is it immoral to charge high prices? You don't need the game
<jason__10> hello fellow ubuntus
<jason__10> Does any one know how to test the fan on my laptop?
<ben__> maybe not immoral just damn greedy
<JCDG> in the bios, you can see if the fan is working
<jason__10> excellent, thanks mate
<jason__10> brb
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: I need the WHOLE menu.lst... not just that part.
<Kai> ben__: All the people involved in the development and publishing of the game are greedy?
<JCDG> u'r welcome
<hambobo> oops..
<Kai> ben__: Or do some of them actually deserve to get paid for their work?
<hambobo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35019/
<ben__> kai im guessing your some kind of programmer well i love torrent it stops me having topay for anythng
<stdin> ben__: discussion of illegal activities is not permitted in this channel, take it elsewhere.
<ben__> films games
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: ok thanks :)
<hambobo> i don like torrents
<uncoolguy> anybody know why in my hardware profile it would say that my laptop is a desktop?
<LeeJunFan> nosrednaekim: krusader - the filemanager I was trying to remember.
<nosrednaekim> ahhh.. ok
<wastedfluid> hi guys.  I need to run "modprobe ndiswrapper" on startup at root level.. where can I put that?  apparently, .kde/autostart is user level
<uncoolguy> I have several devices that are not working, (i.e. webcam, audio, not sure display adapter is working properly, as I can't find where to change the resolution) and was wondering if maybe there was some connection
<uncoolguy> also, beryl isn't working
<uncoolguy> I can't change desktops
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: ok, backspace EVRYTHING in that file and paste the contents of this into it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35020/
<jason__10> hello im back, no fan infomation on my bios unfortunately
<jason__10> i have a silver laptop and theres a darkened mark on the casing i think its due to heat, i dont over heat but i dont think the fan is running. Any help? ive tried modprobe fan
<nosrednaekim> jason__10: no clue.
<nosrednaekim> jason__10: is it a dell?
<jason__10> nope its an advent
<nosrednaekim> oh,
<jason__10> Is there a way to test the fan in linux?
<wastedfluid> jason__10: I don't know bud.  I have a silver laptop, and I have a darkened spot from where I took a sticker off.  Did you remove a sticker or anything?
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: did that?
<hambobo> yea
<jason__10> wastedfluid:  nope, but it is developing to a larger mark gradually, it might be from where my hand rests, but it does feel like a hot spot if you know what i mean
<hambobo> but it shows the number 1
<wastedfluid> dude
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: what does?
<wastedfluid> now that you mention it, it's also where my right hand rests.. lol
<JCDG> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<jason__10> same lol
<wastedfluid> it's EXACTLY where my right hand rests..
<hambobo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35023/
<jason__10> lol
<wastedfluid> Well, my laptop is not hot right there..
<wastedfluid> The only two spots I'd imagine it can pretty hot is going to be your processor, and your harddrive..
<wastedfluid> Is it hot underneath that spot?
<jason__10> i have no evidence of a run running tho it doesn't overheat. I am concerned tho
<wastedfluid> It's cool to the touch where my 'dark spot' is.
<Slike> hi, is there a way not to show connected usb drives on the desktop?
<jason__10> lol
<wastedfluid> I wouldn't be, if it's not warm to the touch where it's getting 'dark'
<wastedfluid> install lm sensors..
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: thats after you pasted?
<wastedfluid> and grab a reading from that.
<jason__10> Slike:  Usually my drives pop up automaticlly
<dapjer> hi all i hope some one can help me( ive bought an entire new pc without OS but i boot the install cd (5.10) it runs and suddenly stops and says at the end (0)"kenel panic" trie to kill idle or so
<hambobo> u said backspace everything
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: oh... thats the only thing that wouldn't backspace?
<jason__10> dapjer:  I would reccomend using a different boot cd
<hambobo> there was nothing after i backspaced but when i pasted..
<dapjer> with one its a p4
<dapjer> pentium 4
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: thats the only thing that pasted?
<dapjer> jason__10
<jason__10> dapjer:  I would try and use the latest Kubuntu or Ubuntu release, Feisty Fawn
<dapjer> i also tried 6.06
<jason__10> feisty is 7.04
<jason__10> i think
<hambobo> true
<dapjer> i know but i dont have a install cd of that
<Slike> jason__10: i'd like to prevent that behaviour, I don't wish to see any device on my desktop
<jason__10> Slike:  oh I see
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: odd odd odd...
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: gedit may be having "problems"
<wastedfluid> slike; if you supply a mount point for the device, it won't appear on your desktop.
<jason__10> Slike:  you using Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: close that document without saving.
<Slike> kubuntu 7.04 (as a kind of a test....i'm more into gnome generally spoken)
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: and then run "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" in the command line
<jason__10> Slike: go into system settings and choose behaviour, under behavior there is a tab for Device icons, untick the ones you want
<jason__10> Mounted removable medium!
<hambobo> it says a warning after i put the command
<jason__10> Slike:  let me know if it work
<hambobo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35024/
<sumon> hi
<jason__10> does anyone here know any IRC vulnerabilities? sometimes I worry about being hacked. ONce I was using XChat and i was being kicked with a message "expolited client"
<jason__10> hi sumon
<jason__10> whats up
<sumon> hi, just testing my internet connection
<jason__10> lol well done it work
<jason__10> I love using Kubuntu, im sort of obsessed with Linux.
<sumon> ha ha, no man... all my tools ate working exept the browser and rss reader
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: dunno... just close it and run that second command I just gave you
<jason__10> Im sort of in a dream at the moment of starting my own company doing remote support, although Im still studying. Any body interested in helping?
<sumon> just configured the internet connection
<jason__10> ahh sumon your browser isn't working?
<sumon> what kind of company?
<jason__10> sumon:  a remote support company
<sumon> ya, jason, i am using kubuntu
<jason__10> sumon: how long have you been using linux?
<sumon> remort support? technical?
<jason__10> yea
<jason__10> Aimed at home users, windows and ubuntu distros
<nosrednaekim> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jason__10> nosrednaekim:  oh yeah sorry,
<sumon> i used to use redhat 5, then have been in and out with linux, i am a pro user, but used windows as primary
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: you do that?
<Slike> thx jason__10, they're gone now :)
<hambobo> uh
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: sorry this is taking so long... I've never had to do this before
<jason__10> Slike:  Thanks 10 points to me!
<hambobo> no worries i know how hard it is
<hambobo> well i did do gksu
<sumon> anyone has any idea, why my konqueror is not findin internet connection?
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: close gedit, then run, from a terminal "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Slike> jason__10, you should change your nickname to jason__20 then :P
<sumon> also mr Akregator is doing same
<jason__10> Slike:  I like to help, if you have any other probs you'd like to solve, maybe I can test remote connection with you
<jason__10> lol
<uncoolguy> "sudo nano /boot/grub/men.2nd" "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.3rd
<uncoolguy> hehe
<sumon> but everything else is ok
<Baubal> I need to apt-get install a package from an Ubuntu 6.06 CD, whats the line in sources.list that I need to add? :)  (need to install make package to compile ethernet driver)
<Arwen> insert the CD, type "apt-cdrom"
<Baubal> Arwen: ty kindly
<Slike> ok, thanks jason__10. kde has changed quite a lot since the 2.x series :p
<uncoolguy> kdizzle foshizzle
<sumon> hello...
<jason_20> Slike: to be honest I havnt been using it that much, but im going along with Linuses word thats KDE is better
<jason_20> sumon:  you still there
<sumon> ya
<sumon> i am thinking, i am connected with PPP over gprs
<jason_20> sumon:  did you get any of my Personal messages?
<sumon> but my browser is not getting net connection
<sumon> personal?
<sumon> nope
<jason_20> firefox?
<jason_20> sumon: well I was gonna say email me jaybyers@aol.com if you wanna talk off topic later
<sumon> ok sure
<sumon> i am unregistered, so they are not allowing private messages
* nosrednaekim , the spammer, remembers the email address
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: got that?
<jason_20> oh i see
<stdin> jason_20: you do know that you just broadcast your email address to the channel and also this channel is logged on the www?
<hambobo> k
<sumon> ha ha
<Angelus> can anyone tell me again how can i specify Gentoo-like cflags in a source code?
<sumon> jason_20 is doomed
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: ok, backspace that whole file again in nano :)
<jason_20> sumon:  its ok i have loads of email accounts lol
<Baubal> Arwen: apt-cdrom worked like a charm.  Just wanted to say thank you :)
<BluesKaj> din't think ppl still still used AOHell :)
<jason_20> and not too many idiots look through the ubuntu logs
<stdin> jason_20: it's crawled by google :p
<sumon> jason_20 count the bots
<Angelus> BluesKaj: do you know how to specify Cflags in a source code?
<hydrogen> Angelus: its an environment variable
<sumon> i write bots for a living
<hydrogen> that make looks for
<Angelus> i want to compile -O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe
<sumon> bots can do anything
<Angelus> how am i gonna do that? hydrogen?
<hydrogen> or you can pass it to gcc on the command line
<Arwen> Angelus, um... -O3? why?
<BluesKaj> Angelus, nope , dunno what Cflags are :(
<jason_20> sumon: really?> thats cool, i spoke to a bot for a while the other day, i think it exploited me :(
<jason_20> sumon: I was testing it to see what its purpose was
<Angelus> do you know how hydrogen
<Arwen> -O3 takes longer to compile than -O2 and runs slower :-\
<sumon> he he
<Arwen> Angelus, export CFLAGS = blah blah blah
<Angelus> ah
<Angelus> pl
<Angelus> *OK
<sumon> but i never wrote bad bots
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: did that?
<jason_20> sumon:  are you using FIrefox as a broswer?
<eevee> does anyone know how to get feisty fawn to be more laptop battery-friendly?
<Angelus> Angelus@Darkness:~/Desktop/samba-3.0.25c/source$ export CFLAGS = -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe
<Angelus> bash: export: `=': not a valid identifier
<Angelus> bash: export: `-O2': not a valid identifier
<Angelus> bash: export: `-march=athlon-xp': not a valid identifier
<Angelus> bash: export: `-pipe': not a valid identifier
<hydrogen> no spaces...
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hydrogen> add quotes..
<sparr> when my computer returns from standby i am prompted for my password.  how can i disable that, OR how can i run an onscreen keyboard when that happens (i already have a keyboard in /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup to use for logging in via kdm)
<Angelus> ah
<Angelus> ok
<nosrednaekim> sparr: you got guidance-powermanager running?
<stdin> Angelus: like: export CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"
<sparr> nosrednaekim: i dont think so.  i have kpowersave
<Angelus> stdin:  i have to do that before every compile right?
<jason_20> eevee:  My laptop works exactly the same as in windows, but my battery is poor, I would reccomend checking your bios first for powersaving modes etc, and then you can look at the laptop applet for other settings
<hambobo> nosrednaekim: i deleted everything
<stdin> Angelus: no, export means that it will be remembered for that session
<jason_20> Slike:  you still there? i don;t think I can send PM's
<nosrednaekim> sparr: oh..hmm... not sure how to do it in there... I think there is a setting for it though.
<stdin> Angelus: so unless you exit, you don't
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: ok, paste that stuff.
<Angelus> stdin: yeah so when i close Konsole it will not be remembered
<adenicio> how can i change my ip adress?
<stdin> Angelus: right, unless you put that in your ~/.bashrc file
<Angelus> also will ./configure CFLAGS=" " work ?
<jason_20> so what Irc room does Shuttleworth chat in ;)
<eevee> so my acpi thing reads "ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=false"
<stdin> Angelus: yeah, that will too
<eevee> i'm guessing i should change false to true
<Slike> jason_20, still alive and kicking :)
<hydrogen> err
<jason_20> Slike:  good good!
<hydrogen> passing cflags to configure doesn't really help
<elite101> hey
<Slike> aren't your registred at freenode, jason_20?
<nosrednaekim> eevee: hmm don't know what that will do :) try it
<hydrogen> it needs to be in the environment of the command that spawns gcc
<jason_20> Slike:  no im not a regular user, although its great
<adenicio> how can i change my ip adress? elite101
<hambobo> the command
<stdin> hydrogen: configure put's it in the Makefiles
<jason_20> What benefits other than IM's do you get for being regged?
<Angelus> where can i write then in .bashrc stdin?
<hambobo> nothing to paste except command
<NickPresta> jason_20, you get to have your username registered...
<stdin> Angelus: anywhere, but at the bottom is good
<jason_20> uh hu
<nosrednaekim> hambobo: i'm sorry, I have to go.
<hambobo> k
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: can you help him put his windows as the default boot option?
<nosrednaekim> thanks.
<Slike> jason_20: what do you mean by "being regged" (english is not my main language)
<elite101> adencio, sorry what?
<Angelus> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"
<Angelus> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
<Angelus> i wrote that
<elite101> adenicio, sorry what about ur ip?
<Angelus> in the bottom of the file
<jason_20> I cant see a register link, "registered" Slike
<Angelus> good like that stdin?
<stdin> Angelus: yep
<Slike> jason_20, if I only remembered how I registred.....
<jason_20> lol
<Slike> it just happened to me i suppose, or my memory is like cheese :P
<stdin> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<jason_20> lol, Slike where you from? or to keep on topic, what languages do you use on your kubuntu setup
<jason_20> thanks stdin
<Slike> i'm using english everywhere, but irl i speak dutch (belgium)
<Angelus> thanks stdin
<jason_20> ok heres a good question, when opening a http link and konqueror opens, when using konqueror as a web broswer when you click a link it always asks to save the page how do you get that to stop, if you know what I mean
<jason_20> Slike:  oh ok cool
<Angelus> will this show the "-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe" when compiling like in gentoo stdin?
<stdin> Angelus: should do, make normally echos the commands it runs
<NickPresta> jason_20, I don't know what you mean. Konqueror doesn't ask me to save every page I visit...
<jason_20> erm, its not my default browser, but when I do use it everytime I click a link rather than loading it it tries to save the file or open with an application.
<arun> It looks like I made a mistake by installing Ubuntu
<arun> gah
<jason_20> arun:  what went wrong?
<BluesKaj> arun, you can install kubuntu-desktop
<arun> jason_20: nothing went wrong, i don't like gnome :\
<Slike> gnome's cool in its own way ;)
<NickPresta> jason_20, well it depends on the link. Konqueror opens up specific files with specific applications... Go into Settings > Configure Konqueror > File Associations
<jason_20> arun:  its actually very easy to install kde and remove gnome, I done it lol
<adenicio> how can i change my ip adress? elite101
<arun> yes, it is very cool in some ways, but it's not nearly as customisable as kubuntu
<jason_20> NickPresta:  ok mate will give it a try
<Slike> arun: it is, but you have to know how :)
<arun> BluesKaj: should I install kubuntu-desktop or just do a clean re-install?
<adenicio> how can i change my ip adress? stdin
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE or kubuntu-desktop
<NickPresta> I find gnome has taking "simplicity" too far. It has the world's fastest growing menu. You would think like-applications would be grouped together but apparently not...
<Slike> arun: install kubuntu-desktop, there's no reason why you should start all over
<stdin> adenicio: that's up to your ISP, why do you want to?
<arun> I have the Kubuntu feisty fawn cd, should i just do a re-install
<BluesKaj> install kubuntu-desktop
* Slike is gone for a while...
<jason_20> arun:  i know you didnt ask me, i'll be honest I done both, I installed kubuntu-desktop but ended up with a fresh install because i had problems removing all the gnome files, to cut a long story short, i had to reinstall Gimp, firefox and all the nice easy programs that I use
<BluesKaj> arun , the difference is just the desktops , gnome for ubuntu , kde  for kubuntu
<arun> BluesKaj: how is that better than re-installing?
<adenicio> stdin: because a web site know that i exceed the limite of download and im shor they saw that by my ip
<jason_20> i mean I ended up using the live cd and starting fresh
<adenicio> !isp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> uhmm , not better , just less time consuming , arun
<adenicio> stdin: isp?
<stdin> adenicio: Internet Service Provider, the company who you pay for the internet
<arun> BluesKaj: not really, i just installed ubuntu 4 hours ago.. not saved anything in here. plus i have my home directory backed up from my previous kubuntu installation, so i can get my old settings back
<jason_20> BluesKaj:  not to be an arse, but it was better for me as I didnt want left over files from gnome, and apt-get remove made me re-install a lot of applications which were configured for gnome
<BluesKaj> reinstall if you must...but personally i don't see the point of it
<arun> alright :)
<adenicio> stdin: that su***
* arun will be back in a few
<stdin> adenicio: tough :)
<adenicio> stdin: but i cant change the last number of my ip?like for my psp i put it 10 my pc 9 and my sis laptop 11
<stdin> adenicio: that's your internal IP, not the external IP
<jason_20> does anyone else have problems in firefox crashing after watching a flash file
<jason_20> like youtube
<stdin> sometimes
<adenicio> stdin: oh ok and witch the websites does detect?
<stdin> adenicio: always the external one
<Biovore> The close source flash has bugs.. :-/
<jason_20> Biovore: does gnash do the same job without bugs?
<Biovore> I don't thing gnash supports all the things the comercial flash does..
<stdin> jason_20: gnash is still buggy, and can't play version 9 flash
<Biovore> And it my still be bugy..  But atleast we can fix gnash...
<jason_20> yeah
<Biovore> so for flash crashing complains.. please file with adobe.. (makers of flash)
<adenicio> stdin: wat are flash?
<debian> hi all
<stdin> adenicio: flash, like in youtube...
<debian> << im new here
<debian> << and i like debian/debian bases oses
<gnomefreak> .mode #kubuntu -b
<NickPresta> !hi | debian
<ubotu> debian: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<debian> hi nick
<debian> thanks ubotu
<jason_20> does anyone have any problems I can look at remotely on kubuntu so I can test the Krdc?
<Arwen> debian? in #kubuntu? never!
<mtfuchs> does usplash meanwhile support typing in luks passwords during the boot process whithout stopping usplash?
<Biovore> jason_20: I use krdc here between kubuntu box's and redhat machines all the time..
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<soulrider> hello
<debian> <<im using konversation
<jason_20> Biovore:  how do you set up a krdc server or do you use vnc?
<debian> hi soulrider
<Biovore> jason_20: I use krdc most of the time now..
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb *!*@86.71.188.227 *!*@87-196-85-178.net.novis.pt *!*@219.133.121.118]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Biovore> jason_20: You need to create in invination on the machine you want to connect too.. then connect to it from another machine..
<soulrider> damn, i just came from my neighbors house adn they bought their 6 or 7 yr old GTA 3 =/
<jason_20> Biovore:  I want to use TSclient or Kdrc to remote assist people without any background knowledge, for example someone has a problem in XP or ubuntu, I want to connect and get around firewalls or NAT routing at the moment Im using Hamachi. Can you think of a better solution?
<debian> . o (i think a 6 or 7 yr old is too young for GTA)'
<mtfuchs> does usplash meanwhile support typing in luks passwords during the boot process whithout stopping usplash?
<debian> . o (but then i started playing quake 3 at the age of 15)
<jason_20> Biovore:  I want to setup a connection without having to explain lots of stuff to the server user.
<soulrider> debian, i always played violent stuff, but i think thats way too much for him, i in fact doubt he has the motor skills to even correctly play it :P
<evri2> can anyone help me with flv videos?
<evri2> i cannot seek
<debian> soul > :P
<adenicio> stdin:oh i have a prob with mine i install real player to view streams on the web site http://www.hentai-streaming.com/beat_angel_escalayer_01.php  it say imposible to conect to the server (http://ks34096.kimsufi.com/~hentai/Rv/Rv/Beat_Angel_Escalayer_01.rv) that error is with firefox.with konkeror it doesnt play at all and it says nothing.but when i go on youtube the 2 of them work.the first time i install real player it on
<adenicio> the web site (http://ks34096.kimsufi.com/~hentai/Rv/Rv/Beat_Angel_Escalayer_01.rv) was playing but not with real player
<Biovore> jason_20: Press Alt-F2 and type in kcontrol..  Select Internet & Networking then Desktop Sharing.
<Biovore> jason_20: check the allow univited connection box and set a password..
<Biovore> the remotely connect to that box from another..
<paritosh> i get the following errors if i try to open a gui app using sudo: 1. could not find MIME type application/octet-stream. 2.malformed url: file:///var/lib.....
<Biovore> use rdp protocol
<paritosh> what might be the problem? anybody?
<paritosh> im using kde. this has started occurring only recently.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<Biovore> what app?
<paritosh> kate/konqueror
<debian> paritosh >> did you try kdesu?
<debian> instead of sudo?
<paritosh> happens with all of them
<debian> its what i usually use
<paritosh> debian: no, will do. hold on
<Biovore> yeah.. kdesu kate..  works here..
<jason_20> Biovore: cheers, the thing i sometimes have probs with is that I cannot get a correct IP address for the server because of firewalls and stuff like that
<paritosh> debian: yeah it worked.
<jason_20> Biovore:  so i use hamachi to join a vpn
<paritosh> debian: sudo worked earlier. what changed?
<jason_20> paritosh:  did you change any locales or purge anything?
<Biovore> jason_20: ok.. so your network setup is very obvuscated then..
<paritosh> jason_20: yeah
<debian> paritosh >> dont know, may be an update had a bug or something like that? or you need to udpate?
<debian> update**
<Ertain> Every time I try to open a web link in Konqueror, a dialog pops up and asks which application to open it up in (the defualt is Konqueror WB).  I try the Konqueror WB, but it doesn't open.
<debian> but i usually perfer kdesu
<paritosh> debian: i recently used localepurge and changed my locale too
<jason_20> Biovore:  I was on a wireless network that used NAT and a firewall, i didnt realise about port forwarding at the time. but sometimes it would to complicated for the user to fiddle with port forwarding etc
<Biovore> paritosh: might have worked on older version..  mine type data is stored in user directory.. root dosn't have a any mime data..
<paritosh> Biovore: ok
<jason_20> paritosh:  same happened to me before, it would work and then it wouldn't, the first thing I learned is not to lacalepurge
<paritosh> jason_20: ok
<mtfuchs> does usplash meanwhile support typing in luks passwords during the boot process whithout stopping usplash?
<jason_20> mtfuchs:  I have no idea what a LUKS password is sorry mate
<debian> . o (oh ok, so root doesnt have any mime types and localepurge doesnt help)
<debian> . o (learn something every day)
<jason_20> debian:  lol
<paritosh> another problem-cant open my servers home-page. it says this: /var/lib/tomcat5/work/Catalina/localhost/_/org/apache/jsp/index_jsp.java (Permission denied) in the server error. its apache/tomcat
<jason_20> debian:  I read on a site to speed up ubuntu do a localepurge but all that happend was I broke my sudo lol
<Biovore> paritosh: change the permissions on the file to +x and owned by the webserver..
<debian> jason >> oh so localepurge will speed up ubuntu ok
<debian> but it causes glitches
<debian> with sudo
<adenicio> stdin: how do i get the flash to work again?
<paritosh> Biovore: ok, or the whole folder?
<stdin> adenicio: make sure you have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<jason_20> debian:  I believe so
<jason_20> debian:  a not so worth it Tip, unless ofcourse you know what your doing
<adenicio> stdin: it's not in adept  flashplugin-nonfree
<debian> << i just know some of the "basic" commands, so i guess localepurge would not be a good idea for me
<jason_20> debian: It wasn't for me either :P
<jay_> To those who know: I have a locked database and cannot upgrade.  What process can I kill to unlock the adept upgrader?
<stdin> adenicio: you need multiverse installed, if you are on 64bit you need to use the instructions from the help pages
<stdin> !aptfix| jay_
<stdin> !aptfix | jay_
<ubotu> jay_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jay_> Thanks, Will try
<raylu> woah that was slow
<stdin> about time ubotu
<danya> hello .. I want to know how can I put a security code for my wireless network ?
<raylu> configure it on the router
<sparr> all of my kde apps want to use the same wallet, "kdewallet", is there any way to change that?  i want some to use a password-less wallet, and others to use the normal kdewallet
<danya> raylu : thnks :)
<raylu> o.0
<debian> brb need more coffee
<nuxil> greetings all
<raylu> sparr, kwalletmanager
<adenicio> stdin: i tink multiverse is allready insatll
<debian> hi nulix
<debian> nuxil **
<raylu> adenicio, it's a repository
<nuxil> i got a big problem.. i need to get my serial "com" port working.. i cant get it to work.. does any one got the time to help me getting it up and running?
<raylu> er...what's connected to the serial port?
<sparr> raylu: i can make new wallets, and move the saved data around, but that doesnt change which wallet the apps want to open
<babuspidy>  can anyone help me with configuring the sound devices for skype in ubuntu
<raylu> sparr, oh...i have no idea then :P
* raylu afk
<nuxil> my mobo is a asus a8n32 sli delux .. i dont know how well its supported.
<debian>  im gonna try something
<debian> grr
<debian> didnt work
<nuxil> but i guess it should be posseble
<debian> d
<debian> d
<debian> k i think i got it now
<debian> woot i idid
<phpcode> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<debian> now it looks like  a freggin terminal
<sparr> i hate FHS
<debian> d
<sparr> the change from /mnt to /media makes no sense to me
<debian> ol cpm'ish looking terminal now
<stdin> sparr: what change?
<sparr> stdin: when debian adopted FHS
<stdin> sparr: /mnt is for permanent/network mounts, /media is for removable media, there was no change, just an addition
<sparr> no
<stdin> yes
<stdin> :p
<sparr> mnt is explicitly for Temporarily mounted filesystems.
<sparr> not permanent
<sparr> FHS does not provide a place for permanent mounts
<sparr> does my mp3 hard drive belong in /mnt or /media?  what if its hot swappable?
<debian> sparr >> it gets mounted to /media
<debian> or atleast it does with me
<sparr> and if its not hot swappable?
<NickPresta> I think it is safe to say that with the amount of freedom in GNU-Linux, you have the choice of mounting your devices and storage where ever the heck you want :)
<debian> usually everything i mount gets mounted to /media
<stdin> spar: swappable in /media, permanent I guess would be whatever you want
<debian> permanent or not
<Arwen> eh? mounts should go to media? I always figured mnt made more sense.
<Arwen> Not that it really matters.
<sparr> NickPresta: yes, but now i get complaints from FHS zealots when i seek help and have things mounted in the "wrong" place
<debian> you can mount drives to what ever folder you wnat
<debian> i think the mnt and media
<debian> are there for variety
<debian> some may choose mnt over media because its what theyve been using for centuries
<debian> or the newbies may choose media because its a new addition
<hambobo> join #ubuntu
<debian> or its what everything gets automounted to
<sparr> before FHS, i had /media for music/movies/etc (the other kind of "media") and i kept a few drives mounted there
<stdin> sparr: I tend to mount permanent things things to a place in / and USB devices in /media via pmount
<sparr> but now that debian has adopted FHS, my flash drives end up there too
<hambobo> how i join into the ubuntu channel
<stdin> sparr: not that it really matters anyway
<stdin> hambobo: click on #ubuntu <
<hambobo> thanks
<jason_20> see you all another time ubuntu buddies
<debian> i wonder how you get that custom message when you exit the irc chat
<hambobo> how do i get windows into defult os
<Erwin> who wants windows as default?
<debian> why would you want windows as the default?
<hambobo> my parents
<debian> oh
<Erwin> why not learning them linux?
<debian> edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sparr> why would you want windows at all?
<hambobo> it gksu something..
<hambobo> i need command
<debian> im afraid im not gonna be able to help you out cause i dont have windows installed on here
<hambobo> nvm
<debian> gksu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stdin> kdesu, not gksu
<debian> or kdesu
<Erwin> and then just copy the windowpart above the ubuntu one
<debian> gksu if you are using grub or have grub installed..however its best ot use kdesu
<angel> hi
<debian> hi angel
<Erwin> hi angel
<Nykoes> Hi, could someone help ? Got a sound probleme here.
<angel> how can i run paltalk on ubuntu knowing that i installed it successfully??
<spaz> hello
<Erwin> hello spaz
<spaz> i just upgraded from feisty to gutsy and now i can't boot the 2.6.22-10 kernel included by default
<Erwin> nykoes: what's the problem/
<spaz> it spews out nothing but "read outside of bounds" errors (something like that, actually)
<spaz> i never had these problems with 2.6.20 or less...
<spaz> any idea how to fix that?
<Nykoes> Erwin : First i wanna know why i could always have sound even if i mute everything with Kmix ?
<spaz> and yes, i know i shouldn't use beta software or so, but i had the same problems when i compiled my own kernel
<spaz> -_-
<stdin> spaz: try asking in #ubuntu+1 that's the gutsy support channel
<spaz> okies
<spaz> thanks
<Nykoes> Erwin : Everything is muted but the sounds always work. Any idea ?
<Angelus> hello
<Angelus> i compiled samba from source
<guillermo> hi?
<Angelus> but when i go to file sharing from Kcontrol its saying i dont have the SMB SERVER installed
<Angelus> :/
<Erwin> Nykoes: The only thing at the moment i can think of is a sound server problem
<Erwin> but i'm not sure
<angel> hi
<Erwin> hi again angel
<mahdi> how can i add repositories in kubuntu? everywhere i search is about ubuntu
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<debian> . o (man this sure beats yahoo chat...)
<Erwin> yawhat
<seanpcrowe|> hey peeps...
<debian> hey sean
<seanpcrowe|> can i mount a network drive from a w2k box in kubuntu on my lappy?
<seanpcrowe|> (when i try to watch a movie stored on my server kubuntu trys to download the whole thing before playing)
<debian> sean >> i believe so, ive done it before..but its been a while
<seanpcrowe|> (it just plays when i am on windows on my lappy)
<seanpcrowe|> does what i say make sence debian ????
<debian> yes
<seanpcrowe|> can u point me in the direction to go debian ?
<debian> according to kubuntu, kubuntu is not treeting your windows server a s a drive, so it has to download the file
<debian> then play it
<debian> well ive never done this on kubuntu
<debian> before
<debian> but on regular ubuntu i have
<seanpcrowe|> debian, yes that is exactally the problem (finally someone understands lulz)
<seanpcrowe|> can u rememebr what u done when u done it in ubuntu?
<debian> on regular ubuntu, go places>Connect to server...
<debian> then, on service type, select Windows Share
<debian> type in the IP of the verver, teh share, and the folder you want to share
<debian> and the domain name
<debian> then name the connection
<debian>  (username is optional)
<debian> (use username if you "password protected" your windows server)
<debian> thast how you do it on regular ubuntu, ive never doen it on kubuntu
<debian> i usually remotely connect to the server computer though
<debian> remotely as in VNC
<Erwin> i'm starting up my kubuntu box and check it now
<seanpcrowe|> kk guys...
<seanpcrowe|> thx...
<debian> yw
<seanpcrowe|> =)
<Angelus> hello i compield and installed samba from source, but when i go to kcontrol and file sharing its says SMB and NFS servers are not installed . any help pleasE?
<Nykoes> Got another problem, i cant have sound under KdeTV or Kradio, it seems that analogic sound is muted somewhere, any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> Angelus, did you check in system settings/advanced/system services ?
<BluesKaj> Nykoes, i hate to state the obvious but have you checked kmix and or alsamixer
<Angelus> and what should i do from there BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> check if samba is listed and running
<Erwin> sean: did you check local network? if your drive is in there it has to go well.
<Angelus> no its not BluesKaj
<Angelus> :s
<Angelus> how should i start it?
<coreymon77> Angelus: is it listed?
<Angelus> no its not listed
<Angelus> :s
<seanpcrowe|> local network Erwin ???
<Nykoes> BluesKaj : Yes,  i already check at those 2 mixers, everything is up and nothing muted :/
<seanpcrowe|> where are you refearing to??
<Angelus> what should i do
<Angelus> ?
<seanpcrowe|> i usually browse via "remote places" Erwin
<Erwin> do you have a network or is your lappy dualboot
<BluesKaj> Nykoes, which soundcard ?
<BluesKaj> Angelus, just install samba from the cli
<Erwin> i have the problem that i'm working on a dutch version
<Nykoes> BluesKaj : under Kmix, it is wrote : Intel ICH5
<Angelus> what BluesKaj?
<Angelus> O_o
<Angelus> from cli ?
<debian> well i gtg l8r all
<BluesKaj> Angelus, also I recommend smb4k samba browser
<seanpcrowe|> Erwin, yeah my lappy is dual boot... my home server box has only w2k...
<Angelus> i have smb4k
<Angelus> hehe
<Angelus> but i didnt understand you
<Angelus> what do you mean install samba from cli
<Angelus> ?
<BluesKaj> Angelus, in the terminal ' sudo apt-get install samba '
<Angelus> no
<Angelus> i want to use the one i compiled
<Angelus> :s
<Erwin> but you do have the oppertunity to set up a connection in the 'remote places' do you
<BluesKaj> terminal=konsole=cli=commandline interface ...they are all the same the "shell"
<seanpcrowe|> Erwin, no... samba just automatically was able to see my network drives...
<seanpcrowe|> (but there not mounted, and i think thats the problem of not being able to stream)
<arun> !info ttf-dejavu 2.7-2
<Angelus> BluesKaj: any help to use the one i compiled?
<ubotu> ttf-dejavu: Vera font family derivate with additional characters. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14-2 (feisty), package size 3361 kB, installed size 6280 kB
<Erwin> and the're not in fstab/
<BluesKaj> Angelus , do you have samba in your /home folder ?
<Angelus> samba is installed in /usr/local/samba BluesKaj
<seanpcrowe|> fstab Erwin ?
<Erwin> open /ets/fstab in an editor and you wil see al your mounted drives
<BluesKaj> ok, is there a readme and makefile in /usr/local/samba , Angelus ?
<Erwin> i mean ETC/fstab
<Angelus> no BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> install ?
<BluesKaj> file
<Angelus> neither
<Angelus> this is not the source directory
<Angelus> :s
<seanpcrowe|> kk Erwin ...
<Angelus> its were "make install" installed the files
<Angelus> :/
<hambobo> how do i set up my keyboard
<Erwin> what the $%^^$&%^$& does kk mean
<seanpcrowe|> ok...
<seanpcrowe|> lol
<BluesKaj> Angelus, ./configure wouldbe the first command after compiling
<hambobo> when does nosrednaekim go on
<Angelus> O_o
<Angelus> BluesKaj: ./configure is before compiling -_-
<BluesKaj> but you have to be in the samba dir
<Angelus> im not understanding you
<Angelus> i already did ./configure make and make install
<hambobo> how i set my keyboard
<hambobo> so i can use slash
<BluesKaj> yeah ok, Angelus ...sorry that was a poor choice of words
<BluesKaj> after downloading
<Angelus> could this be because i installed in /usr/local instead of /usr?
<BluesKaj> ok, Angelus ,then you may have to reboot to get the samba daemon to run
<tatters> in kubuntu gutsy where is the new gui for X located?
<erwin_> sean: Erwin got now erwin_
<Angelus> could it be BluesKaj because i installed in /usr/local?
<Angelus> :s
<zabadapp> hambobo: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout
<BluesKaj> no Angelus , as long as you were able to config and make etc in the same dir
<Angelus> ok
<Angelus> i'll give a reboot then
<Angelus> brb
<hambobo> i using ubuntu
<hambobo> nvm got it
<sparr> how can i disable the password prompt when returning from standby?
<hambobo> i still cant use slash
<zabadapp> sparr: maybe change LOCK_SCREEN=true to false in /etc/default/acpi-support
<slow-motion> hallo
<sparr> zabadapp: that file rocks, thanks!
<sparr> zabadapp: so many changes to make
<zabadapp> sparr: yes, I know ... POST_VIDEO=false (disable warm boot of video card on resume) was what I needed to get suspend to work at all ...
<sparr> zabadapp: my tablet loses stylus support on hibernate, so im going to set hibernate mode to 'platform' so it does a system shutdown
<Angelus> BluesKaj: i rebooted but nothing
<Angelus> BluesKaj: can i send you a screen shot ?
<BluesKaj> Angelus, have you tried running smb4k ?
<Angelus> yeah
<Angelus> its giving me an error too
<Angelus> when i try to mount
<zabadapp> sparr: hmm, I have a Wacom Intuous (A5) and it works after resume
<Angelus> BluesKaj
<zabadapp> sparr: but then I don't use hibernate, only suspend to ram
<Angelus> mount error 1 = Operation not permitted
<Angelus> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<sparr> mine is a serial wacom tablet
<sparr> and mine works after suspend (of any sort)
<Angelus> thats the error from smb4k
<zabadapp> sparr: ok, mine is usb
<BluesKaj> Angelus, open konq in file management mode and search/locate samba
<sparr> zabadapp: can you tell me what HIBERNATE_MODE is in your acpi-support ?
<Angelus> yeah im there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> locate:samba in the address bar
<zabadapp> sparr: "shutdown"
<sparr> thanks
<sparr> im going to see if i can get hibernate working by restarting some 'services'
<Angelus> yeah BluesKaj im in samba's directory
<Angelus> in /usr/local/samba
<sparr> i need to make friends with powertop and get my wakeup count down, my system is burning far too much power
<albertmk> Problem: I "apt-get install eclipse" and it is not in my desktop. I have to type "eclipse" on the terminal to open it.
<BluesKaj> Angelus, my samba is in /var/lib/samba
<sparr> albertmk: have you looked in the menus?
<albertmk> sparr: it is not in the menus
<albertmk> you mean in K Menu?
<sparr> yes
<Angelus> BluesKaj: but yours wasnt compiled from source and installed
<albertmk> it is not, unfortunately
<sparr> so..  add it?
<phoenixz> Hi there, when in adept manager, I select "Full upgrade", will it upgrade just upgrade the packages that can be upgraded, or will it also completely upgrade to a new vresion of kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Angelus, why are you so hung up on using a compiled version? ... the latest samba is in the repos and it works well. I use it regualrly with smb4k samba browser
<malqos> i have problems with my wifi
<Angelus> BluesKaj: its not the latest
<Angelus> ;p
<malqos> my routher is turn on but my computer dosent see it
<malqos> why
<Angelus> the latest is .25
<malqos> ?
<Angelus> in adept itss .24
* BluesKaj shrugs ... what's the difference if it works smoothly without hitches ?
<Biovore> New isn't always better :-)
<BluesKaj> the latest isn't necessarily the greatest :)
<Biovore> hehe
<Biovore> I still use edgy for gaming..  Seems to work better with UT3 then feisty.. :-/
<Biovore> (ut2k4)
<MaTiAz> That's not UT3 :)
<MaTiAz> But UT3 will be released soon, awesomeness
<Biovore> yup..
<Biovore> I don't know if UT3 for linux will support that fancy physics card yet..
<Biovore> But it will take advatage of multicore (smp enabled) linux systems :-)
<BluesKaj> Biovore, can Angelus  move a compiled samba app to a differnt dir ...he can't seem to make it work for him in the present dir
<Angelus> BluesKaj:  i made uninstall
<MaTiAz> lol, physics cards are a pretty dead idea anyway, because the GPU could handle it as well
<Angelus> and make clean
<Biovore> BluesKaj: is he compile samba from source?
<Angelus> BluesKaj:  im configuring it for /usr/local instead of /usr/local/samba
<BluesKaj> yes
<Biovore> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Biovore> ^ thats where ubuntu/debian puts it..
<Biovore> might want to uninstall the distro's version of samba first..
<Angelus> im gonna give out a try to /usr/local first
<jason_20> hello again guys
<jason_20> does anyone know about ubuntu certification?
<Biovore> Angelus: you will also need to update your paths so /usr/local/bin/ get searched..
<Angelus> how can i do that Biovore?
<Biovore> jason_20: Certification is lame..  dosn't mean anything..
<Biovore> me points at the all CCNA that can't actualy setup a network..
<debian> hi all
<Biovore> Angelus: I think its in /etc/profile
<Angelus> oh
<Angelus> ok
<Angelus> also
<jason_20> Biovore: i know but i like looking at what sections are needed to be qualified cos it opens my eyes to things I never knew, also being cirtificated can make the difference in a business
<Biovore> well I dont look at them personaly..
<Angelus> when i tried to remove samba-comon from adept, it was gonna remove kubuntu-desktop too Biovore O_o
<Biovore> I seen to many people with them that can't do shit..
<Biovore> Angelus: yay.. welcome the hell I call.. virtual packages..
<Biovore> kubuntu-desktop is a vitual-package..
<jason_20> Biovore: do you think people would pay for ubuntu support, like "hey, your having trouble configuring a driver, let me do it for you..."
<Angelus> so i cannot remove samba-common ?
<Angelus> :/
<Angelus> also can you tell me exacly how can i make /usr/local to get searched?
<Angelus> i dont its /etc/profile
<Angelus> :/
<Biovore> jason_20: Canonical inc   <-- if anyone does certifications.. they would do it..
<Biovore> But in the unix world.. Its all about street cred.
<debian> im back
<jason_20> uh huh
<Biovore> Fancy paper this and fancy paper that.. people in know. don't care..
<jason_20> yeh
<Biovore> Can you and can't you do task <A,B,C>
<Biovore> thats what I want know..
<Biovore> if an employer isn't asking those questions.. I wouldn't work for them..  Basicly you'll end up as a slave to idiots..
<jason_20> yeah exactly
<Biovore> Unless your a consultant..
<Biovore> Then the money is good enough.. :-)
<jason_20> well i'd like to do it myself, self employed, freelance/
<jason_20> brb toilet time
<debian> . o (toilet time :P )
<Biovore> well in consulting it all about your repitation to get things working..
<debian> brb coffee time
<jason_20> Biovore: do you mind me asking what your job is?
<BluesKaj> i've been using firefox and thunderbird, but I'm migrating back konq browser , Kmail is ok but it's graphics are so ugly even for a nonvidually oriented guy like me :) . What are some other email client options besides t-bird and kmail ?
<Biovore> Electrical Engineer / Embedded Designer / Telecom data systems / RF communcations.
<jason_20> BluesKaj: epiphany
<debian> k back
<BluesKaj> epiphany eh ?
<jason_20> Biovore: cool, Im unemployed at the moment, I was working in the czech republic for a british telecoms company, i was doing sales but sort of got promoted to doing IT work aswell, unfortunatly i had to come back cos my sister has brain cancer.... so now im looking into starting a web based business
<zgmf-x20a> hey can someone please help with the 7.04 desktop cd please.  i am trying to run it and it got stuck.  it says" /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off" then under it it says "(initramfs)" and wants me to input something.  what should i do?
<jason_20> BluesKaj: epiphany is a lightweight email klient
<Biovore> zgmf-x20a: You check the MD5sums on the disk.. sounds a like bad CD..
<debian> jason >> ooh what kind if web biz?
<tdn> How do I enable Desktop Effects in Kubuntu 7.04?
<Biovore> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jason_20> debian: it would be supporting people using windows or ubuntu remotely
<zgmf-x20a> Biovore: hey whats up man.  and also, yah i did, i verfied the sum with k3b, i just downloaded it
<jason_20> !epiphany
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<debian> . o (wish beryl would work with my card)
<debian> jason >> nice
<jason_20> debian: what do you do?
<Biovore> I have mesesd with it..  I don't realy like beryl... crash and does lot of weird stuff..
<debian> jason >> im currently in high school.. its my senior year
<debian> i odnt have a job yet
<jason_20> Biovore: I agree, eyecandy is for showoffs, ok it is fun, but if you want your pc to work good don't use it
<debian> but im looking for something in the comptuer repairing field
<Biovore> Not much work there.. unless you work for dell or something..
<zgmf-x20a> anyone else have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> epiphany is a browser
<debian> jason >> are you seeing my posts in PM?
<jason_20> BluesKaj:  oh sorry mate i said wrong name.. whats it called...
<debian> cause im getting a 505 error in PM
<Biovore> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<debian> jason >> i may have to register
<debian> ok
<debian> ill register
<debian> one minute jaso
<jason_20> sorry mate BluesKaj its Syloheed
<jason_20> sylpheed*
<squarebottle> Does anybody know any decent packages to make adding run commands to the KDE startup as intuitive as possible? As in, via a GUI, sort of like the Sessions tool in regular Ubuntu?
<zgmf-x20a> hey can someone please help with the 7.04 desktop cd please.  i am trying to run it and it got stuck.  it says" /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off" then under it it says "(initramfs)" and wants me to input something.  what should i do?
<jason_20> debian:  no sorry mate registration is easy peasy tho you just type a command and a password
<Biovore> squarebottle: make a script and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Biovore> not hard..
<debian> brb im gonna register
<Angelus> BluesKaj: you dont like Kmail ? :o
<runlevelten> there's a startup apps module for control panel, or you can just open ~/.kde/Autostart in konqueror and add things by dragging and dropping them in there#
<Biovore> KMail is ok..
<andresj> @squarebottle There is a kcontrol module called kcontrol-autostart
<ba_kubuntu> andresj: no such message from squarebottle
<jason_20> zgmf-x20a:  sorry mate, i would take the advice of gettin a different cd, it should not do that, bad copy likely
<andresj> squarebottle There is a kcontrol module called kcontrol-autostart
<Angelus> Biovore: you still didnt tell me how to make /usr/local detectable :/
<debian> unfiltered on
<Biovore> add it to the path in /etc/profile..  I think..
<zgmf-x20a> really??  i JUST dled and burnt.  aight ill try again.
<Angelus> O_O
<squarebottle> andresj: Unfortunately, that plugin doesn't allow the adding of commands with options
<jason_20> zgmf-x20a:  try buring at a slower speed
<BluesKaj> Kmail is ok, but it's " fugly "
<jason_20> BluesKaj:  what about thunderbird?
<andresj> oh, then you could create a script to add them as biovore said
<Angelus> i see it nice BluesKaj
<Angelus> everything in kde is nice
<Angelus> :p
<runlevelten> thunderbird is ok, but it's less stable and fast, and not so well integrated.
<Angelus> Biovore: http://rafb.net/p/LaIp4i30.html where?
<runlevelten> and obviously not so featureful.
<BluesKaj> I'm moving away from mozilla stuff ..using t-bird now , but I'm going for a change
<squarebottle> About that making a script.
<Angelus> im not using mozilla anymore
<Biovore> Angelus: try the bashrc file..
<Angelus> im using konqueror now
<jason_20> BluesKaj:  you could go back to terminal mail :P
<squarebottle> Any particular tricks to making a script?
<BluesKaj> yup, konq is my cuppa tea right now ...fast and clean
<jason_20> squarebottle:  im a begginner on scripts one tip, is always start with #/bin/bash or something like that
<runlevelten> fast, clean versatile without being memory-hungry.
<debian> register debian
<Biovore> Angelus: thats not it ether.. 1 sec..
<runlevelten> !scripts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jason_20> debian:  i'll be there to help in a sec
<runlevelten> !search shell
<squarebottle> I've gotta say, that's kind of a weakness in my opinion. KDE could use a good startup manager.
<ubotu> Found: shell, e, uuid, dash, version, ssh, nothing, torrent
<jason_20> !registration
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about registration - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> jason_20, I'm an old windows guy and some habits die hard , if you know what i mean :)
<Angelus> yeah BluesKaj its nice because it has a kde look ;p
<jason_20> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<debian> reigster debian
<runlevelten> squarebottle: Um, there is a startup manager
<squarebottle> runlevelten: Oh really.
<runlevelten> Besides which, I don't use it - who needs a whole app to replace opening .kde/Autostart in konqueror?
<runlevelten> That's bloat.
<sehe> runlevelten: hear hear
<squarebottle> runlevelten: Bloat? Dude, how big is it?
<sehe> hi everyone
<jason_20> debian: type  msg nickserv register YOURPASSWORD  (but put a / in front)
<sehe> squarebottle: bloat is bloat. gradations don't count
<runlevelten> open ~/.kde/Autostart in konqueror. If you want to start a particular app in there, drag and drop it into that folder.
<runlevelten> You don't need an app to manage that, because it's as easy as pie.
<Biovore> Angelus: type "echo $PATH" in a shell..  do you see /usr/local/bin  in that list of paths.. ?  (was in my path here by default)
<runlevelten> If you feel you need an app, you can use the kcontrol module.
<squarebottle> runlevelten: If it doesn't get in the way and doesn't take up space, yet offers a new level of ease of use, I would call it a good thing.
<squarebottle> runlevelten: And the trouble with that is that it doesn't allow you to start it with options.
<andresj> squarebottle, you can start with this: http://rafb.net/p/bP4hDp20.html
<sehe> squarebottle: some bloated things are Good Things (TM)
<Angelus> Biovore: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Angelus> thats what i have
<runlevelten> For system startup, you can use kde's init editor
<debian> jason i dont know how to register
<debian> i follow there instructions
<jason_20> : debian: type  msg nickserv register YOURPASSWORD  (but put a / in front)
<debian> but i dont know what to do
<debian> nickserv whats that? is it #kubuntu?
<Biovore> Angelus: ok so if to install samba based at /usr/local/ it should find it..  Please not you will need to re-write the init script..
<jason_20> no just nickserv
<dr_Willis> its a bot, thats running on the server
<runlevelten> squarebottle: 1. there is nothing easier than a single drag and drop operation, and 2. sure you can start it with options, just edit the dropped app's properties.
<squarebottle> Everybody: Who are you all kidding? A graphical startup manager, if you think that's bloat... Have you forgotten what real bloat is? Like, Yahoo Jukebox. That's bloat.
<Angelus> which init script Biovore ?
<sehe> squarebottle: hehe no topping that one
<Biovore> Angelus: /etc/init.d/samba
<debian> that didnt work
<Angelus> ah
<Angelus> ok
<Biovore> That starts and stop samba
<Biovore> but its for the ubuntu version.. not yours..
<runlevelten> squarebottle: You drop the icon, in the folder. To add options, edit the shortcut. You can even drop a whole script or app in there if you want.
<squarebottle> runlevelten: And seriously. How many KB would it be, and do you think it would really get in the way? If you really have such a low tolerance for "bloat," then why aren't you using Gentoo or LFS?
<runlevelten> What, in the name of all that's logical, do you need to manage about that?
<sehe> *morale* bloat means different things to different people. it is, therefore, by definition subjective
<Biovore> rgr
<Angelus> i dont have a samba script there Biovore?
<Angelus> O_O
<runlevelten> squarebottle: You've been told there's kcm for your purposes, if that's what you want, then you choose it.
<jason_20> copy and paste /msg nickserver register YOURPASSHERE
<Biovore> Angelus: you have samba install from the repos?
<sehe> *analogy* some like their coffee sweet, some like it dark. it is still coffee and there's no law against either
<jason_20> you done it debiani386?
<Angelus> no Biovore from there official site
<zabadapp> yeah, everyone is familiar with dragging and dropping stuff on the desktop and into folders ... why complicate things?
<debiani386> im getting ther ejason
<jason_20> lol
<jason_20> i was confused too
<runlevelten> No, bloat is wrapping a *SINGLE* intuitive drag and drop operation in the GUI with a full-scale app with various widgets.
<squarebottle> runlevelten: How do you think KCM compares to the the Sessions thing in GNOME Ubuntu? I prefer KDE myself, but you've got to recognize where other things are better, mate.
<sehe> zabadapp: because complicated, again, is a very subjective attribute
<debiani386> ok i registered my password
<Biovore> Angelus: type "dpkg -l | grep samba" in a shell.  Do you see samba-common
<debiani386> or passphrase
<jason_20> ok nice one we can PM now
<debiani386> typed the exact stuff yiou tole me to type
<sehe> debiani386: congrats :D
<debiani386> except the "passphrase part"
<debiani386> lol sehe
<jason_20> debiani386:  well done mate
<debiani386> no still didnt work
<runlevelten> Sessions in Gnome is better than what exactly?
<Angelus> yeah Biovore and i c ouldnt remove that cause it removes kubuntu-desktop too
<runlevelten> Oh look, whatever, heh.
<squarebottle> runlevelten: It's intuitive. My parents can use it.
<jason_20> erm i just typed that in this chat room and made a password up
<zabadapp> but I can agree with it being "too easy" ... I was looking for a gui at first
<sehe> *observation* funny how much of this boils down to 'mine is bigger than yours'. i haven't heard that in a while
<runlevelten> I'd recognise where something is better. 3 radio buttons if you want to manage sessions, 1 drag and drop op to add an app to start up.
<sehe> @more ... though I will be hearing some of that when my second child is 18 months or so :D:D:D
<Biovore> Angelus: thats fine.. but you don't have a package called "samba" though..  samba-common is just some stuff so the OS can mount samba shares.
<Biovore> Angelus: Its not a samba server
<Angelus> yeah Biovore, i installed samba myself from source dough
<Biovore> Angelus: what was you ./configure line like?
<squarebottle> runlevelten: You keep going back to the drag and drop thing. That's great, except not everybody even knows where the applications are in the first place to do that.
<runlevelten> squarebottle: Gnome is terrible from a UI design standpoint, and breaks with lots of day 1 rookie understanding of UI design. There are only so many people who can claim their parents are great with it.
<Angelus> and now its not giving me errors cause i changed the path to /usr/local Biovore ! :D
<debiani386> i cant register it for some reason
<debiani386> it wont let me
<jason_20> it might be your name
<squarebottle> runlevelten: I'm not saying GNOME is better.
<jason_20> copy and paste this
<runlevelten> squarebottle: Stop gnome trolling. I really don't care. Enjoy whatever you want.
<debiani386> debiani386 is not registered when i go to register
<sehe> *philosophy* is source dough the stuff that code pie is baked of?
<runlevelten> Dialog ends.
<Biovore> Angelus: it it complaining it can't fine it's configuration file..
<debiani386> i mean i can register
<debiani386> but i cant pm
<squarebottle> runlevelten: Dude. KDE kicks GNOME's ass.
<Angelus> Biovore:  i just had installed the samba /usr/local/samba thats what i had wrong. now that i compiled and installed to /usr/local everything is working fine
<squarebottle> runlevelten: But if you don't think there's a competitive relationship between the two that they can both benefit from.. then.. Well..
<jason_20> Ahh i see
<Biovore> Angelus: ok.. is it working then?
<jason_20> do you have skype or gaim?
<Angelus> yeah Biovore
* squarebottle blinks.
<Erwin> msg erwin_ register nijntje
<debiani386> jason >> im using konversation
<debiani386> but i do have gaim
<Biovore> bbl
<Angelus> ah Biovore
<sehe> runlevelten: just admit you fueled it at leat a bit :D I'm with you *and* the others. Think about it: if *everybody* agreed that drag-and-drop was simple enuf, who would *write* the application? That  requires an effort above some critical mass to get done
<jason_20> debiani386:  give us one of your accounts for msn or yahoo or aim
<Angelus> before you go , what does the /init.d/samba script do ?
<debiani386> yahoo : debian_i386
<jason_20> debiani386:  thanks mate
<squarebottle> runlevelten: I fueled it at least a little bit? Eh?
<debiani386> 1 sec let me login to yahoo
<debiani386> ok im in
<runlevelten> I believe the ability to manage KDE startup exists in all permutations wanted.
<sehe> *runlevelten one step close to brahman*
<sehe> closer*
<squarebottle> runlevelten: I guess, but.. I don't really think I said anything inappropriate or antagonistic here. I just think that the startup is one area that KDE could improve on. And hey, KDE 4 is on the way, so maybe they will!
<Ben_Cs> hello
<squarebottle> runlevelten: It could be more intuitive.
<sehe> Ben_Cs: hello u 2
<squarebottle> runlevelten: Dragging and dropping to a *hidden* folder is inherently not intuitive, for the record.
<Angelus> BluesKaj:  are you here??
<Ben_Cs> i've been using KDE for several days now (been using Gnome before) and i'm loving it!
<runlevelten> squarebottle: Good for you. Another app implementing the same thing would be at best redundant, but then KDE isn't about doing things one way and having no choice.
<sehe> Ben_Cs: poor thing. here's your channel: #AAA
<squarebottle> runlevelten: Agreed. So don't include it in kde-base or kde-core or whatever. Include it in the big, happy meta package.
<droach> i want to get into embedded linux development does anyone know any good sites where i can get started
<runlevelten> Again though, as far as I'm aware, a kcm exists that does what you ask.
<phoenixz> Anybody knows if and when pidgin (new name for Gaim) will be available for kubuntu?
<sehe> droach: i don
<runlevelten> If a distro packager wants, they can provide a link to the autostart folder anywehere they want to. Yet nobody has done so. :)
<sehe> droach: i don't know, but i'm pretty sure this ain't the channel :D I have yet to see embedded ubuntu, let alone kubuntu...
<runlevelten> So you know, it can't be that regular a gripe.
<dr_Willis> I can honestly say.. i dont have much need for the Autostart dir. :)
<droach> im only asking cuz i want to get one of those kbyte zipits and start developing for it
<squarebottle> runlevelten: Again though, KCM could certainly be a little bit better. You say that it can deal with options, but I actually was having difficulty with exactly that.
<sehe> dr_Willis: me too. I just hitch the ride with ksmserver, which will happily remember the session and serve it up next time.
<squarebottle> runlevelten: That's it. I'm not out to get you, dude. :P
<dr_Willis> I do find the use of different places for 'trash' with kde/gnome/other disrtos/desktops/filemanagers to be a bit annoying.
<sehe> dr_Willis: i don't do mixed desktops, but I reckon there might be a way using (sym)links?
<runlevelten> I haven't used the KCM. I've overseen migrations to suse with KDE, and I've never, ever seen anyone have a problem getting their around "open this folder and drop your apps in it"
<squarebottle> runlevelten: But they have to ask.
<sehe> runlevelten: you could have a courtesy hyperlink to that particular folder?
<dr_Willis> sehe,  some of them use different layouts for the trash dir also. :)
<sehe> dr_Willis: i feared that, but I never checked. Shame indeed
<dr_Willis> then ya got the use of the 'trash' dirs on removeable media.. thats gotten me confused a few times
<phoenixz> Anybody knows when the next kubuntu version will be available?
<squarebottle> runlevelten: It's not right there. The closer we get to a system where people never even need to ask for help, not even asking Uncle Google, the better. At least, if you're aiming to be intuitive and all that jazz.
<runlevelten> Forgive me if I sound a little stubborn however, as I'm whacked out on infection + loads of drugs.
<dr_Willis> october is the next release...
<sehe> dr_Willis: well that's inherent. I can't think of better ways (look at NTFS on WinNT+, they have the same issues)
<squarebottle> runlevelten: Heh heh, understood
<sehe> runlevelten: Poor thing. Here's *your* channel: #AAA
<sehe> *lol*
<runlevelten> squarebottle: I don't know who they're asking, but they work out how to do it without my interaction :)
<squarebottle> runlevelten: But to be fair, and I think we can all agree to this... Naming the startup manager "Sessions" is rather unintuitive and certainly... questionable.
<dr_Willis> Sessions is perhaps more accurate in ways. :)
<sehe> dr_Willis: personally, I don't use trash cans. I use managed backups, and SHIFT+delete as many times as possibel:D
<dr_Willis> if its really managing a whole 'session'
<squarebottle> runlevelten: More accurate? Yes. More intuitive? No.
<squarebottle> er
<squarebottle> that was @ dr_Willis.
<runlevelten> on the courtesy link... well, let me say "exactly". That's exactly what everyone would be doing if it was a big problem, including me. :)
<dr_Willis> intuitive for one.. is not for another. :)
<dr_Willis> i dont want to manage what 'starts up' i want to manage the whole 'session', so one named 'startups' would be less intituve.,
<runlevelten> KDE uses session management. Startup apps is not session management, tbf.
<sehe> dr_Willis: session makes me happy, and I know how it works, without having to drag a single file to any folder at all *ever* --happy blasphemy deleted--
<dr_Willis> Go the Windows way. Name it 'My startup and sessions and other usleess eye candy control panel "
<squarebottle> runlevelten: Is it a huge problem? No, 'course not. Is there room for improvement as far as being intuitive goes in this particular area? In my opinion yes.
<squarebottle> dr_Willis: I think that you'd be able to figure it out still if it was called "Startup Manager" or something like that. ;0
<runlevelten> That's where gnome falls short though. Redundant overengineering of features in an attempt at "Usability" that break usability.
<dr_Willis> I though there was one named startup-manager
<dr_Willis> :)
<sehe> *observation* notice, how suddenly, the kids started yelling 'there are 2 sides to the coin' in an attempt to shout it louder than the others
<runlevelten> The "Places" menu is the best possible example of that. It may as well be called misc.
* dr_Willis wants a 'Stuff' menu. :)
<dr_Willis> with my desktop 'widgets, and gizmos'
<sehe> dr_Willis: go to an 'all-you-can-eat' diner :D
<dr_Willis> and a 'things' menu for stuff that dont belong in stuff..
<dr_Willis> :)
<squarebottle> runlevelten: How about this.
<runlevelten> dr_Willis: That's what the Places menu is. They migt as well call it "Oops! we stuffed up removing stuff. Here's some misc leftovers."
<sehe> squarebottle: agreed
<dr_Willis> 'lost and found' menu item is my fave.
<sehe> dr_Willis: really? what do you keep therein hehe
<squarebottle> runlevelten: What if we just had it so the KCM does what it already does, but additionally could create and edit a startup script like what you guys proposed to have me do earlier?
<dr_Willis> sehe,  'google maps' shortcut. :)
<sehe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=boulimia
<squarebottle> runlevelten: Would you call that an improvement to KCM?
<runlevelten> Let me install the autostart Kcontrol Module and look at it.
<dr_Willis> runlevelten,  thats what i was thinking of. :) i think.... heh
<sehe> *analogy* TIMTOWTDI see for example apt: There are at least 5 big, full-feature apt clients. Yet there is also http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<sehe> ... in case you want to have a idfferent way to manage repositories
<dr_Willis> source-o-matic is an apt client? it was just a sources.list generator last i looked.
<runlevelten> I'm not sure I like that idea though, you're creating scripts.. what language? what editor componenuage
<sehe> dr_Willis: no - i wrote 2 lines:D
<dr_Willis> I just manage mine with a text editor. :)
<runlevelten> *componenet etc, why are we wrapping a copy action in an app, etc.
<sehe> dr_Willis: i think 90% of us do. Yet the other 10% use adept, synaptic, aptitude, automatix2, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<dr_Willis> lets go back to just using the xlib libraries! yea.!
<zgmf-x20a> hey can someone please help with the 7.04 desktop cd please.  i am trying to run it and it got stuck.  it says" /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off" then under it it says "(initramfs)" and wants me to input something.  what should i do?
<sehe> xlib? ------------------> ncurses
<runlevelten> It's not very unixy, you're duplicating all sorts of really simple stuff in a fairly unnecessary app, it all seems a bit windows/gnome like
* dr_Willis pukes on automatix2 . dont even  mention that. Heh heh.
<zgmf-x20a> ps... reburning it doesnt work....
<squarebottle> runlevelten: Up to whoever feels like making it! The people using it wouldn't care. They'd just want an easy GUI to add programs to the startup from one place, with the ability to add options just like a run command.
<dr_Willis> Click-and-run! :)
<squarebottle> runlevelten: Not very Unixy? Erm. This has nothing to do with posix standards, heh.
<word> Hello..when trying to install a package created via checkinstall I get this error - "trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/ld', which is also in package binutils" any ideas?
<sehe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=hit-and-run
<zgmf-x20a> hey can someone please help with the 7.04 desktop cd please.  i am trying to run it and it got stuck.  it says" /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off" then under it it says "(initramfs)" and wants me to input something.  what should i do?
<runlevelten> If you want to "Make" it though, move your startup to somewhere obvious and non-hidden (Maybe Desktop/STARTUP) and create a link to it called "Startup manager".
<sehe> zgmf-x20a: i've heard that error before. Have you googled it?
<runlevelten> posix standards unixy? :| try do one thing.
<dr_Willis> how often does one add/remove things to the startup anyway? i always ended up with the session manager, startingh extra copies. :)
<Biovore> zgmf-x20a: that the initial system tring to mount the CD and startup the live CD OS..  Something is messed with the disk if its not working..
<dr_Willis> well bbl
<squarebottle> runlevelten: And for the record, having a startup folder and putting links in it... That's what Windows does. :P
<sehe> squarebottle: is there a point?
<dr_Willis> squarebottle,  windows does it so well - it has 12+ places to 'startup' things! :)
<zgmf-x20a> Biovore: it CANT be, i just RE dled the iso, AND re bruned it on a fresh disk
<squarebottle> sehe: He accused me of being like Microsoft.
<squarebottle> sehe: (and Gnome.)
<runlevelten> ...and is also what other OSes had been doing for at least ten years when windows was first released...
<dr_Willis> lately that 'startup folder' in windos seems to be the LAST place anything adds itself to get auto-ran at boot.
<dr_Willis> off to da store. bye
<zgmf-x20a> argh..... looks like im going to have to use the 6.10 disk.... bc that works
<sehe> squarebottle: poor you. Here's *your* channel #paranoid
<sehe> dr_Willis: most of wich are completely hidden and unmanageable by the user
<runlevelten> Heh - "links to apps to autostart" really isn't a windows invention.
<runlevelten> :)
<squarebottle> sehe: Paranoid? I fail to see the paranoia, lol.
<spike_s> hmm Konversation reminds me strongly of Colloquy
<spike_s> how odd
<spike_s> how are you folks
<sehe> he's trying to diminish me by *doing x*... paranoia
<squarebottle> runlevelten: No, it isn't, but if you wanted to knock points off my suggestion for being "Windowsy and Gnomey," then... ;)
<sehe> runlevelten: would there be a point to *that* then...
* spike_s tries to decide if Kubuntu is better than Ubuntu for a newbie user
<sehe> *wisdom* stupider things have been said, but a lot of smarter things have been forgotten
<czer323> I like that Kubuntu has many more options.
<sehe> spike_s: that depends on the definition of newbie, and further the taste of the test-person
<squarebottle> sehe: It's a friendly debate, hehe. Of course he's going after my points. lol
<runlevelten> Points? I wasn't... I was only saying how it struck me, it wasn't some kind of ad hominem thing :)
<czer323> Though, the amount of options can be somewhat intimidating at first.  but it leaves a lot of room for growth.
<spike_s> sehe: they really don't know.. to them computer is computer.. they know WIndows 98/XP basics and that's about it
<squarebottle> runlevelten: The only person who said it was ad hominem was sehe. I didn't think you were attacking me.
<spike_s> so we'll see
<sehe> spike_s: serve them ubuntu, my take on it
<squarebottle> runlevelten: I just thought you were... making an observation and accompanying it with a point..
<runlevelten> spike_s: I wouldn't say so. What I'd say is try both and see which one strikes you as the most fitting for you.
<albertmk> problem: I am configuring my KDesktop and I want more Wallpapers. I opened "Get New Wallpapers" from KDesktop but I want to download all the wallpapers. How can I install all of them "by one click"?
<sehe> runlevelten: if you have the time and spike_s: the  'acceptance factor'
<albertmk> not by installing one by one, which is bad and takes time!
<sehe> spike_s: let's face it, to me gnome is numb, but for the average user, gnome is 20 x win98
<runlevelten> windowsy
<squarebottle> runlevelten, sehe, and dr_Willis: Anyway, I should get going, comrades. Thanks for the conversation. :)
<sehe> squarebottle: have a good one
<spike_s> yeah.. I'm thinking Kubuntu though cause I do not want how to do so and so calls in the middle of the night
<runlevelten> oops. should have gone in the find widget, duh
<runlevelten> later squarebottle
<spike_s> I've thought about getting the No Starch Press book "Ubuntu for Non-Geeks" and just sticking with regular Ubuntu though
<spike_s> but I am not sure if that book will be necessary or just confuse her more
<Endler> Better to have lots of options you don't need at the moment, than missing options for things you'd really like to customize.   Gnome, drives me crazy with its lack of customization options.
<sehe> runlevelten: i don't know bout windowsy. To me, KDE is like widnows in keyboard support, rich feature set. I think gnome is easier, and has the 80% features average users want
<albertmk> No solution for my question?
<albertmk> :-(
<spike_s> I'm primarily a Mac OS X user myself though I use XP Pro at work (not my choice)
<zgmf-x20a> Biovore: fyi, looked online for abit.  yah its a bug with the 7.04 distro for configurations like mine....  irritating.... lol.  6.10 it is
<sehe> Endler: true. The crux is in 'things you'd like to customize'. This parameter varies wildly across the population :D:D
<albertmk> spike_s: you should get out of this job right now! :-P
<sehe> albertmk: becos?
<spike_s> albertmk: what job?
<spike_s> I do DSL tech support
* runlevelten did not mean to type windowsy in the channel
<spike_s> I hate my job
<runlevelten> heh
<sehe> albertmk: you offer him a job using linux that pays as much?
<albertmk> sehe: that was a joke
<spike_s> I need to live in San Diego and make approx $35/hr preferably
<sehe> albertmk: uhoh how'd i miss that ROTFL
<Endler> I can't imagine how the Gnome devs and believe that they can decide the "one and only best way" for everyone.
<spike_s> right now I'm in Shreveport, LA and making $14/hr
<albertmk> sehe: you got a very good sense of humor
<spike_s> any offers will be seriously considered
<spike_s> I've worked in Call Centers and doing Network Engineering and support work for past 7 years
<spike_s> :)
<spike_s> lol
<runlevelten> Endler: I've tangled with them when trying to provide features. Stuff doing that ever again.
<sehe> *bows to albertmk*
<spike_s> but no joke
<runlevelten> They don't like work, and will use any adjectives they can find to spin "unfinished". Bottom line.
<Endler> It's too bad, because otherwise I don't mind Gnome.  Gnome with freedom to choose your own options would be pretty good.
<sehe> Endler: I honestly think all desktop dev menages should have zealots like that. It makes people care about details. And, of course, all parties are 'wrong'
<runlevelten> I don't dislike gnome hugely - and even if I hated gnome, I dislike homogeny and lack of choice more.
<albertmk> problem: I am configuring my KDesktop and I want more Wallpapers. I opened "Get New Wallpapers" from KDesktop but I want to download all the wallpapers. How can I install all of them "by one click"? Not by installing one by one, which is bad and takes time.
<sehe> Endler: i don't see how you couldn't choose options. It would only prove to be more work at some spots, less in others
<dr_Willis> the world will end due to a lack of good wallpapers.. :)
<sehe> I like KDE for throwing all features in my face, directly accessible without using the mouse.
<sehe> Average joe would despise KDE for that same reason
<runlevelten> sehe: agreed.
<albertmk> like Katapult?
<runlevelten> "Our users are not dummies." ~ a KDE dev who shall remain nameless.
<wastedfluid> lol
<sehe> runlevelten: of course there are a lot of dummies who haven't found out yet
<sehe> albertmk: you could of course donwload them manually and copy them over to the proper directory (once you find it using e.g. slocate)
<albertmk> sehe: indeed, but I want to download all of them from KDesktop. That would be great :-)
<sehe> very smart people will even realize that desktops should adapt to the task at hand. I prefer gnome when mousing from the couch
<hydrogen> thats a gross overgeneralization runlevelten
<runlevelten> and it's not just for devs, the average medium-experienced computer user will find lots in KDE to please them.
<hydrogen> I've met a lot of kde users that are dummies
<Endler> I've set up several "average joes," and they are all just fine with KDE.
<Pupeno2> Anyone would like to try to build "Score Reading Trainer" before I release it? so that I know someone else can build it, run it and it basically works... if someone wants to do more testing, you are welcome!
<sehe> hydrogen: i'm afraid he knows that...
<runlevelten> hydrogen: Me too, heh.
<sehe> hydrogen: he tried to warn you of that in the small subsenteces
<spike_s> Pupeno2: this is for music?
<sehe> Pupeno: yes! as in musical score?
<Sir_Lewk> is there an easy way to upgrade to KDE 3.5.7?  Kubuntu seems to currently use 3.5.6
<Pupeno2> spike_s: yes.
<sehe> Pupeno2: that's just down my ally
<Endler> These average joes used to screw up their Windows machines all the time too, and so far in over a year haven't managed to screw up their Linux boxes.
<runlevelten> It speaks volumes about developer attitude though. Especially if you spend 5 minutes reading "elsewhere"'s HCI/developer chatter.
<Pupeno2> sehe: yes.
<spike_s> yes hydrogen, I know about that
<sehe> Pupeno2: bring it on!
<spike_s> Pupeno2: I'd build it except I have no idea how to build in Kubuntu or if it even comes with devtools installed.. secondly my sound card on this box doesn't work
<runlevelten> Speaking of chatter, I'm going to shut up. This lethal cocktail of (prescription) drugs is making me babble.
<spike_s> <--- musician
<sehe> Pupeno2: is it not your source code?
<sehe> !info build-essentials | Pupeno2
<ubotu> pupeno2: Package build-essentials does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sehe> !info build-essential | Pupeno2
<ubotu> pupeno2: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sehe> sehe <-- guilty as charged
<Pupeno2> spike_s: it doesn't emit any sound yet.
<sehe> runlevelten: i hadn't even considered the implications for support :D
<sehe> Pupeno2: please can i have it too? Don't need the sound (unless you are gonna make me transcribe a random melody :D))
<Endler> Did anyone used to use Gnome in the old days before they decided to videotape a bunch of chimps in a room using Gnome and pull out all options they didn't use?  :)  I heard it used to be customizable once upon a time. :)
<Angelus> ah
<Angelus> sehe:
<Angelus> does ktorrent have a sheduler
<Angelus> ?
<Angelus> O_o
<sehe> Endler: that's one outrageous saga. Wonder if it could be true ........
* Pupeno2 is uploading.
<sehe> Angelus: *whistle* did I mention I use bittornado (command line)?
<sehe> Pupeno2: yeah
<Angelus> dunno
<Angelus> lol
<Endler> Isn't that what they do in all their usibility studies?
<sehe> Angelus: *hint* It could just be I did *hehe*
<Pupeno2> http://files.pupeno.com/ScoreReadingTrainer-0.1.4.tar.bz2
<sehe> Endler: I haven't been in one, so.... could still be verified
<runlevelten> It did. If you pick through the sources and changes over the years, there's usually a bunch of features that have been disabled - apparently because they needed porting or fixing.
<runlevelten> Oops - for usability improvements.
<sehe> heh
<sehe> hehe*
<romml> schnen guten abend allerseits
<spike_s> Pupeno2: do you compile stuff using gcc at the command line in Kubuntu?
<runlevelten> guten abend romml
<runlevelten> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sehe> Pupeno2: .configure ok
<Pupeno2> spike_s: yes.
<sehe> Pupeno2: make ok
<Endler> Does anyone think KDE 4.0 will be usable on release in Oct?  I tried the beta, and it has a long way to go in just two months.
<romml> danke runlevelten
<spike_s> does Kubuntu come with gcc?
<sehe> spike_s:  not out of the box
<spike_s> that's weird
<sehe> !info build-essential | Pupeno2
<ubotu> pupeno2: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Pupeno2> spike_s: I think you have to install it afterwards.
<sehe> !info build-essential | spike_s
<ubotu> spike_s: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sehe> sorry
<spike_s> how tiny
<Erwin> does anyone have any experience with kubuntu on the new imac?
<sehe> spike_s: it's called a meta-package
<spike_s> I think I'll not install that for now.. not until I'm ready
<sehe> spike_s: contains dependencies to drag in the troops
<sehe> spike_s: it doesn't eat sillicium while it sits around waiting for you :D
<spike_s> I'm still trying to understand why Adept Package Manager will not run properly
<spike_s> it says there are 26 updates avail but when I click it to open it I put in my root password and then it says it's already running
<spike_s> which is stupid
<sehe> Pupeno2: nice it was in the KDE menu after 'make install'
<sehe> spike_s: unless.... it is already running
<Pupeno2> sehe: Excellente!
<spike_s> Erwin the aluminum and glass iMac??
<Pupeno2> spike_s: maybe you have something else running that is using the apt backend.
<spike_s> how does one take a screenshot in KDE?
<sehe> !ksnapshot | spike_s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksnapshot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> !info ksnapshot | spike_s
<ubotu> spike_s: ksnapshot: screenshot utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 172 kB, installed size 432 kB
<spike_s> Pupeno2: the only things I'm running are Konqueror, Kopete, and Konversation, and that wallet thing in the tray
<Pupeno2> spike_s: ksnapshot or print screen.
<sehe> Pupeno2: ok i got the hang of it.
<Pupeno2> spike_s: there are many things running in the back.
<Pupeno2> spike_s: what is exactly the error message?
<runlevelten> bitte, btw.
<sehe> Pupeno2: i'll pms a link to the screenshot
<BluesKaj> hmm, well i have kmail configured and working but it's missing in the k-menu
<sehe> !paste-bin | spike_s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> !pastebin | spike_s
<ubotu> spike_s: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<spike_s> Database Locked - Adept Updater
<spike_s> Another process is using the packaging system database
<spike_s> etc etc
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sehe> spike_s: it probably means you have a job running (e.g. in a shell) that locks it (apt-get, adept, synaptic, aptitude, dpkg the whole mess)
<sehe> BluesKaj: ooo nice one for in my own factoids
<spike_s> so that is setting up a bunch of packages that I tried to install previously
<sehe> Pupeno2: Trust me, easy 123 install. KDE 3.5.6, heavy dev machine (many libs / dev headers installed)
<sehe> Pupeno2: is there any way i can enter notes using a keyboard (pc or midi)?
<sehe> Pupeno2: i'm developing carpal tunnel syndrome already
<sehe> spike_s: completing the config steps for any incompleted installs (postbuild scripts)
<Pupeno2> sehe: Thank you.
<BluesKaj> yeah, keep the lil black book text file with common fixes on the desktop
<Pupeno2> sehe: midi is not available yet, there's a patch somewhere for that and I'm rewritting the whole thing with midi in mind.
<sehe> Pupeno2: any chance on PC keyboard input?
<Pupeno2> sehe: what do you mean by pc keyboard?
<sehe> Pupeno2: I could set the high score :D Not using the mouse
<adenicio> how do i see my actual speed that im connected?
<sehe> Pupeno2: erm.... the one I assume you are typing on right now?
<Pupeno2> sehe: that's already working. the home row works as a piano.
<sehe> adenicio: a number of online tools. For wifi, see iwconfig -v
<sehe> Pupeno2: thanks, i needed the hint :(
<Pupeno2> sehe: it's standard kde shortcuts, so you can re-assing them.
<spike_s> ok now it seems to be downloading the updates, wonderful
<Erwin> spike_s: yeah the aluminium one
<Pupeno2> sehe: thank you for the screenshot! :)
<sehe> Pupeno2: smart solution :D clever from the dev viewpoint. Think accelerator, not input event :D
<Pupeno2> sehe: thanks :)
<spike_s> Erwin: from what I know it should run it fine, it's just yet another Core2 Mac system like all the others
<sehe> Pupeno2: is there a way to extend the range? Bit unintuitive, if a  follows c' that i have to jump to a' (somewhere around 'k' key)
<spike_s> some of the drives may need to be updated since it has a different keyboard and hard drive controller (SATA II)
<sehe> Pupeno2: put it in your scrapbook, or maybe on the site (is there any?)
<Pupeno2> sehe: I don't follow, extend which range? the notes? yes, in the configuration dialog.
<Pupeno2> sehe: there's a site: http://scret.sf.net
<spike_s> overall it's the same hardware wise as the previous model, just a different chip, runs colder and is thinner due to construction materials.
<Pupeno2> brb
<sehe> Pupeno2: i'll see you in private message - this is flooding the channel
<erwin_> spike_s: i also thought so, the only thing i a bit concerned of is the ati grapics card
<spike_s> the WiFi probalby supports N out of the box but so did the other one with the updater
<spike_s> erwin_: ahh, jes.. ATI drivers suck sometimes
<erwin_> i hope ican try it out the end of t his year. i'm now just checking out if people alrady have any experience
<erwin_> erwin_:check
<sehe> erwin_:checkmate
<sehe> !ati | erwin_
<ubotu> erwin_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erwin_> damn
<erwin_> thanx
<sehe> Pupeno2: since everybody is on mute, let's amuse them with more ScoreReadingTrainer spam
<sehe> Pupeno2: can I be a dev? Also, how does this relate to e.g. GNU solfege?
<syst> hello
<sehe> Pupeno2: i'd like to (1) set automatic scroll speed (just drop the missed notes) (2) set an exercise length (3) keep score stats (uploadable?)
<sehe> hi syst
<sehe> Pupeno2: after adding more keyboard shortcuts (below D and above L) i could get a reasonable speed going
<syst> may i ask a question?
<sehe> !ask | syst
<ubotu> syst: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<syst> I NEED INFO ABOUT KWIN
<sehe> !info kwin | syst
<ubotu> syst: kwin: the KDE window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.2 (feisty), package size 1025 kB, installed size 3328 kB
<syst> KWIN COMPOSITE
<sehe> syst: any thing in particular?
<sehe> syst: kwin != composite. If you want composite, use beryl or compiz
<sehe> !composite | syst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsdgeos> although kwin will have composite in the future
<sehe> !compiz | syst
<ubotu> syst: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sehe> tsdgeos: good call. i didn't know that yet
<syst> thank you
<tsdgeos> sehe: http://youtube.com/results?search_query=kwin&search=Search
<tsdgeos> it's quite cool
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> it's basically what compiz does
<tsdgeos> but with kwin godess
<sehe> *give me a godess any day*
<syst> yes i know but with me it doesn't work
<syst> and i have anything do
<sehe> syst: it's certainly not kubuntu supported yet :) so either #off-topic or #ubuntu+1...
<sheldonc> anybody run a RAID setup?
<syst> it'a a problem of config
<sehe> sheldonc: have run why?
<sheldonc> sehe: did you notice a difference in boot time?
<BluesKaj> kmail is missing from the k-menu ...didn't notice it before cuz i was using thunderbird ... any ideas how to find the icon ..it's installed
<sheldonc> I am interested in striping, but only if it pays off in improved load times
<syst> sorry anybody i must go....it's my child
<syst> goodbye
<syst> and thanks
<sehe> sheldonc: only with IDE fakeraid. It uses BIOS support, but the bois is onchip in the PCI card. It requires some 20 to 60 seconds to load, and scan the drives for arrays
<sehe> syst: bye
<sehe> sheldonc: if you use software raid (see dmraid) i believe you can bypass the array detectioin by hard-confiuring the array indexes and offsets. Hairy, but it could speed up the detection
<Pupeno2> sehe: sure you can be a dev!
<sheldonc> sehe: any idea what % ? ( yes i have googled, im having a hard time finding good data in desktop usage)
<sehe> %? as in speed improvement?
<Pupeno2> sehe: those features you mention are indeed very useful!
<Pupeno2> sehe: there's no relationship to gnu solfege.
<sehe> Pupeno2: it's the logical way forward. Pupils like feedback - tutors like a progress measure/target
<Pupeno2> sehe: indeed!
<sehe> Pupeno2: doesn't solfege offer this kind of exercise?
<sheldonc> sehe: yeah, like in theory twice the speed, but i see numbers  saying 30% is more realistic. In general usage of X and KDE, I'm concerned the difference won't be noticable. Not noticable == not worth doing ;)
<Pupeno2> sehe: I was working on a version 0.2.0 which had training programs that can be described in XML. But I never got far with it.
<Pupeno2> sehe: then I started to play with writting it using other languages and toolkits.
<valentin13_> french room pls
<sehe> sheldonc: if you are afraid: don't go there (it *is* hairy)
<sehe> sheldonc: you might get a sense of it, by counting actual seconds *after* RAID bios init, and before array detection
<malqos> how can i remove driver?
<sehe> !fr | valentin13_
<ubotu> valentin13_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sehe> roomservice :)
<malqos> in ndiswrapper
<sehe> malqos: can you be more specific?
<sehe> malqos: in general, you might try 'sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-common' be very careful though, because ndis is in default kernel. Make sure you don't uninstall the kernel accidentally
<valentin13_> ty
<Pupeno> sehe: if another program offers this kind of training, I wasn't aware of it. I starting writting this program many, many years ago.
<sehe> sheldonc: the low-tech thing to do is (1) get coffee while booting (2) standby instead of shutdown (3) go visit a friend who's using windows
<malqos> i try to  instal driver for wifi -bcmwl5, but something goes not ok and i would like to intall new one
<malqos> but when i try it
<malqos> malqos@malqos-laptop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/home/malqos/Desktop/nowe/bcmwl5.inf driver bcmwl5 is already installed
<malqos> so  i will try  this what sehe told
<sehe> malqos: i'd say ndiswrapper --help
<sehe> malqos: try ^^ first !!! lower risks
<malqos> ok
<malqos> :)
<malqos> easy
<sehe> malqos: ndiswrapper-common
<sehe> malqos: -r driver        remove 'driver' (sorry for mistyped)
<malqos> could you write  whole?
<sehe> yup: whole
<sehe> (sorry)
<malqos> i will just copy
<malqos> i have problem witj  bcmwl5
<sehe> malqos: sudo ndiswrapper -r bcmwl5
<malqos> ok
<malqos> nothing happend
<malqos> i dont  see any results
<sehe> malqos: as in: no message? you don't know whether nothing happened, unless you recieve the same message on reinstall
<malqos> ok
<sehe> malqos: many linux tools employ the 'no news is good news' policy, because it works well with piping,loggin
<malqos> so  i  will  restart computer
<sehe> malqos: ? you are welcome to, but I don't see the need
<malqos> :)
<malqos> ok
<sehe> malqos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35045/
<sehe> malqos: sorry ****, he actually went and did a reboot? omg
<adenicio> how to take pic of the desktop?
<jerome_> salut a tous
<sehe> ksnapshot
<sehe> ~fr | jerome_
<adenicio> shortcut if possi
<sehe> adenicio: printscreen :D
<sehe> !info ksnapshot | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: ksnapshot: screenshot utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 172 kB, installed size 432 kB
<sehe> ^^ optional ^^
<sehe> !fr | jerome_
<ubotu> jerome_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jerome_> thx ;)
<sehe> au-revoir a toi :D
<adenicio> sehe: aint there a shortcut to capture?
<sehe> adenicio: printscreen
<sehe> adenicio: but, to spell it out (i'm lazy, i know) you have to have ksnapshot installed
<adenicio> sehe: how do i pres that on the keyboard?
<malqos> sehe: this driver is still  there
<malqos> and when i write: ndiswrapper -l
<PartProblem> Hi, I'm in a live CD session and I have a problem mounting my old partition.
<malqos> i get: drivername : invalid driver!
<malqos> what can i  do?
<sehe> adenicio: start scanning the keys from top left, row by row to bottom right. The one that says 'printscreen' (or 'prt scr'), PRESS IT
<sehe> PartProblem: tell me
<spike_s> does Kopete use the gaim engine?
<sehe> malqos: I honestly don't know. For broadcom drivers, try fwcutter!!! (feisty assumed)
<sehe> !find fwcutter | malqos
<ubotu> malqos: Found: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<sehe> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter | malqos
<ubotu> malqos: bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<PartProblem> !find mountlivecd
<ubotu> Package/file mountlivecd does not exist in feisty
<sehe> PartProblem: tell me the problem ? I think i'll be able to help in a jiffy
<PartProblem> I've lost a partition to fsck.
<malqos> where can i find it?
<PartProblem> It made all my files into two large files, I'm trying to access some code I wrote inside them.
<sehe> malqos: apt-get
<PartProblem> The files aren't mounting in /dev/sda2
<sehe> PartProblem: ok, so you don't actually want to mount the partition as is, but want to do recovery
<PartProblem> Yes, I'd like to access it.
<sehe> Well , what exactly is went wrong (I can't get 'lost to fsck' to make sense yet)
<|Angelus|> sehe: :o
<|Angelus|> sehe: :o
<sehe> PartProblem: if the drive is actually corrupted, there is no (reliable) way to mount it without the problems
<|Angelus|> on Ktorrent the speed got fast as hell
<|Angelus|> so it was with utorrent the problem i think
<|Angelus|> O_o
<sehe> |Angelus|: way to go
<PartProblem> I was using ntfs3g and an equivalent windows package I found through sourceforge to write between partitions, I booted linux and it failed file system check, fsck suggested moving files so I did.
<malqos> sehe: look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35047/
<malqos> i really dont know what i can do
<PartProblem> Then I used another pc to access the filesystem and the old stuff was gone, replaced by two large files.
<Dave132> if i update ubuntu, does it also update kubuntu, or do i also have to run update on kubuntu?
<sehe> PartProblem: sorry to break it to you, but mounting will not help you. The drive is corrupt. You could google some fs recovery tools. I'm sure they exist. No guarantees though
<sehe> Dave132: there is no distinction.
<PartProblem> :(
<sehe> malqos: that sucks. seems the repo hit a dead link
<PartProblem> Ok...
<Dave132> sehe thanks
<PartProblem> Thanks so much sehe...
<PartProblem> Guess It's gone :(
<bjwebb> hi, is it possible to set insterted disks to always mount with certain permissions (e.g. read/write for everyone)
<sehe> malqos: you may try to get a different mirror for universe, and 'apt-get update' and retry
<sehe> PartProblem: be sure to check package for recovery. I don't know them, but if the data is worth it, you should try recovery
<malqos> so maybe i will  try to do this what you sugested on the beggining?
<sehe> bjwebb: yes. Easiest tool: pysdm
<sehe> !info pysdm | bjwebb
<ubotu> bjwebb: pysdm: Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 280 kB
<malqos> to delete this bcwl5?
<sehe> malqos: I can try to find the deb package for fwcutter in my apt cache
<bjwebb> sehe: thanks
<malqos> that would be great
<sehe> malqos: that's always an option. You missed my link? <malqos> sehe: look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35047/
<bjwebb> sehe: could i use that once to have it remeber the settings?
<sehe> bjwebb: note that pysdm is (almost) merely a gui wrapper around editing fstab
<bjwebb> ah okay
<sehe> bjwebb: yes, because it saves the cahnges to fstab, and you can even make generic rules for portable devices
<bjwebb> sehe: hmm is there likely to already be a generic rule for portable devices in fstab?
<malqos> could you write me again the same? and we will see
<sehe> bjwebb: honestly, i don't think (but i might be wrong) the generic rules are in fstab.
<sredna> how do i get a simple application that can scale an image installed in kubuntu?
<sredna> nothing seems to be installed pr default
<sehe> !info imagemagick | sredna
<ubotu> sredna: imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-0.14ubuntu0.1 (feisty), package size 721 kB, installed size 3156 kB
<sehe> sredna: gwenview and digikam are installed default (i think)
<sredna> convert does not have a manual
<sredna> gwenview can't appearently scale an image, i have digikam but the image in question is not in the digikam collections
<sehe> sredna: yes it does: man convert
<adenicio> sehe: snapshot peu pa prend une photo du video sur kafein?
<sredna> kubuntu has a broken install of digikam, the showfoto app is missing btw
<sehe> sredna: 'man:/convert' in konqueror
<sehe> adenicio: no.
<sredna> sehe: the manual is defunkt, it misses all the data
<sehe> !find recorder | adenicio
<ubotu> adenicio: Found: ksimus-datarecorder, libhttp-recorder-perl, sound-recorder
<adenicio> sehe: why?
<sredna> that is in some HTML file one has to find :(
<sehe> adenicio: shit - it's not there
<adenicio> sehe: i dont want to record a video just a pic
<adenicio> ill do it with vlc
<sehe> adenicio: ah good (*call off the search!!!!*)
<sehe> sredna: nope. or yes: find it at 'man:/convert' :)
<sehe> malqos: i'm firing up my laptop. i must have it there
<malqos> ok
<malqos> im waiting
<malqos> thanks
<sehe> malqos:  damn the source is gone. (.deb) i only have the installed libs + bin
<BluesKaj> !K Menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neptunepink> After I've compiled a program from source, should I run sudo checkinstall?
<sehe> ermmm...
<sehe> neptunepink: what does that do.
<BluesKaj> !K-Menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k-menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neptunepink> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> neptunepink: so ... no
<malqos> ok so i will try to do this what you suggested on  the beggining
<BluesKaj> !info-K-Menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info-k-menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sehe> BluesKaj: is there anything you'd like to ... ask?
<malqos> could you write this  one more time?
<sehe> malqos: ? write what ?
<andreas_> hi
<andreas_> anybody german?
<sehe> here goes: malqos:  damn the source is gone. (.deb) i only have the installed libs + bin
<sehe> !de | andreas_
<ubotu> andreas_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<malqos> to delete this driver bcmwl5
<BluesKaj> well , I don't like to repeat myself , but I have installed apps missing frokm the k-menu, sehe.
<sehe> malqos: sudo ndiswrapper -r bcmwl5
<andreas_> anyone german and can help me now?
<sredna> sehe: in konqueror, the address of the HTML file containing the convert manual is linked, but there is no man page describing the options of the convert program, so reading it in a terminal is a PITA. Which is a problem delivered by imagemagick, not (k)ubuntu or debian. the defunct digikam installation is kubuntu or debian specific.
<sredna> but hey, at least i got my image scaled :)
<sehe> BluesKaj: i haven't heard you say that before :) Ok, if you want to cross examine the bot, /query ubotu :)
<spike_s> I wish I was in germany about now.. could find a hot date
<malqos> not this, when i try this nothig happend
<spike_s> lol, but I'm not, nor do I speak german :(
<sehe> sredna: congrats! What with?
<malqos> you told me something about remove close to kernel
<sredna> sehe: convert, after using konqueror.
<malqos> and that i should be carfull
<malqos> with this
<sehe> malqos: oh that. don't go there. it was bad advice
<malqos> ok
<sehe> malqos: in general, you might try 'sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-common' be very careful though, because ndis is in default kernel. Make sure you don't uninstall the kernel accidentally
<malqos> ok
<malqos> i trying
<sehe> malqos: but be very careful. Also, if your NDIS driver is 'bad', this won't help. If you plan on using fwcutter, you don't need to remove it. So what's the point?
<malqos> we will se
<malqos> :)
<andreas_> nobody? ok...then i will try to explain you my problem with my awful english...ok: i cant open my cd-drive with the buttons...is there an other way to open them?
<malqos> ok
<malqos> so im looking this file
<sehe> sredna: did you find the HTML man page using the konqueror link? That trick works for any package. Say, konqueror 'man:/sudo' e.g.
<sehe> andreas_: I do speak german a little, but we can't on this channel. (see above)
<sehe> andreas_: if you register, we can private message.
<andreas_> com eon please help me
<sehe> !register | andreas_
<ubotu> andreas_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sehe> andreas_: cdeject command line tool
<andreas_> !register | sehe_
<ubotu> sehe_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<andreas_> -.-
<sehe> andreas_: sudo apt-get install cdtool
<sehe> andreas_: i'm sure you can use konqueror, by browsing 'media:/' and rightclick the drive
<PartProblem> SH... I can't mount the filesystem even though I can find it.
<PartProblem> I want to mount a filesystem which has become corrupted, it says it's not in my fstab.
<sehe> PartProblem: so the fs is corrupt. (or specify 'find it')
<andreas_> no
<malqos> sehe: i found something here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fb%2Fbcm43xx-fwcutter%2Fbcm43xx-fwcutter_20060108-6build1_i386.deb&md5sum=a86e66aba8afc1a7ba1c872ae4192a57&arch=i386&type=main,  download it and right now install
<sehe> PartProblem: possibly, the fstab uses the UUID instead of /dev/sda2 to identify the drive. If the uuid has been corrupted, it won't mount
<malqos> how can i check that everything is ok?
<sehe> malqos: good news
<PartProblem> It's not even in fstab.
<PartProblem> None of my partitions are.
<sehe> PartProblem: you are on live-cd now?
<andreas_> !register | sehe
<ubotu> sehe: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<PartProblem> I am :(
<andreas_> how can i register somebody? sorry...my first time in irc
<sehe> PartProblem: that makes sense. Nothing is in fstab
<sehe> !mount | PartProblem
<ubotu> PartProblem: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<|Angelus|> sehe: 90kB/s O_o
<sehe> PartProblem: you can sudo mkdir ~/sda2; sudo mount /dev/sda2 ~/sda2
<sehe> |Angelus| are you trying to get me to slow down typing HAHAHAHAHA
<Angelus> lol!!
<sehe> !register | andreas_
<ubotu> andreas_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sehe> click the link for info
<Angelus> my bad sehe
<sehe> bad?! fun!
<andreas_> thx
<Angelus> yeah!
<Angelus> brb getting my girl to sleep
<PartProblem> sudo mount gives me the error saying it's not found in fstab.
<PartProblem> Itshows up in Qparted.
<sehe> PartProblem: you can sudo mkdir ~/sda2; sudo mount /dev/sda2 ~/sda2
<sehe> PartProblem: read it *proper*?
<malqos> sehe:done, what now?
<sehe> 'sudo mount dev ' versus 'mount dev MOUNTPOINT'
<sehe> malqos: installed? or just downloaded
<malqos> installed
<malqos> but its not the latest version
<sehe> it should have asked you to run a config (cut firmware) during install?
<andreas_> too stupid to register...
<andreas_> should i see the drives with conquerer?
<PartProblem> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<malqos> when i try to downoad the latest version i see the same error that i showed you
<PartProblem> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<sehe> andreas_: turns out, no. Perhaps under /media/
<PartProblem> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<ws4> oiiiiiiiiii
<sehe> PartProblem: perhaps more to the point (as you are troubleshooting and on live cd) konqueror man:/mount
<sehe> !flood | PartProblem
<ubotu> PartProblem: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<andreas_> under media are two files: cdrom0 and cdrom1
<andreas_> not files...folders
<andreas_> they are empty
<sehe> andreas_: did you try rightclicking to see whether it has an eject action somewhere?
<sehe> andreas_: i know, it's called mount point. If nothing is mounted, it is just a dir node
<sehe> adreas_: I couldn't try it out myself. Did you try 'cdeject' yet?
<andreas_> cdeject? how can i use it
<sehe> andreas_: let me count you the ways...
<sehe> andreas_: seriously: use it from the comand line (konsole, xterm, bash whatever)
<sehe> andreas_: just say cdeject and it will tell you what to do
<sehe> andreas_: cdeject --help for help
<PartProblem> Is it possible that the filesystem became so corrupt that it can't mount it? Qparted detects that it is a linux filesystem but the automount script suggested
<sehe> malqos: or bcm43xx-fwcutter in konsole
<andreas_> the programm cdeject is corrently not installed
<PartProblem> Mounts my windows partition before it will mount the linux partition :(
<sehe> PartProblem: yes very possible. In fact trivially so.
<PartProblem> So I should give up on a recovery?
<sehe> PartProblem: i've been trying to tell you all the time. Don't expect to mount it., If you do: mount it readonly or you'll make the problems WORSE
<sehe> PartProblem: look for a recovery tool. Do you knwo the filesystem type? So i can throw in a quick google for you
<sehe> PartProblem: ESSENCE: mounting != recovering. First you recover, *then* (maybe) you mount (with luck)
<sehe> andreas_: like it sais:
<sehe> [23:28]  <sehe> andreas_: sudo apt-get install cdtool
<sehe> andreas_: (15 minutes ago :))
<andreas_> cant install it with "sudo apt-get install cdtool"
<sehe> andreas_: why not?
<sehe> !info cdtool | sehe
<sehe> ok, ic it's in universe.
<sehe> !repositories | andreas_
<PartProblem> It's an ext3 filesystem.
<ubotu> andreas_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sehe> PartProblem: i'[ll have a look
<germaine> i wish donwload yahoo messenger  it is hard
<andreas_> the command line say:
<sehe> germaine: ?
<germaine> yahoo messenger
<andreas_> Paket cdtool ist nicht verfgbar, wird aber von einem anderen
<andreas_> Paket referenziert. Das kann heien, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es veraltet
<andreas_> ist oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfgbar ist.
<sehe> andreas_: see the repositories help above
<germaine> who can help me
<sehe> germaine:  with what?
<mandhyl> ()
<sehe> germaine: ic now i understand
<germaine> to get yahoo messenger
<sehe> germaine: yahoo is supported by kopete (installed by default). also, trillian (sudo apt-get install trillian)
<germaine> ok
<sehe> germaine: oh and gaim :) (very popular)
<sehe> !fr | germaine
<ubotu> germaine: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<germaine> i have  kopete  really bad  impossible connect  room tchat
<mandhyl> germaine lustucru
<germaine> trillian is good
<sehe> germaine: then use trilian :D
<germaine> i think  i have  to get him  o window
<andreas_> it doesnt help really...tomorrow i will post this question in an forum...but thank you for your help
<sehe> germaine: i have big trouble making sense of your english. Could you slow down typing (take a bit more care) or find a room in your native language?
<germaine> sehe it is sudo apt-get install trilian
<sehe> andreas_: did you understand the part about 'adding universe repository'? It is the solution
<sehe> germaine: thanks and sorry for typo
<mandhyl> .deb package of trillian not exist ?
<Karti> hi all
<sehe> andreas_: 'sudo echo deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<germaine> sehe  it is impossible to find  paquet trilian
<sehe> andreas_: then 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install cdtool'
<sehe> germaine: really? shame
<sehe> germaine: i can't help you with something that is impossible
<PartProblem> Germaine there is no trillian or Miranda i Linux.
<mandhyl> germaine so, see that to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895
<PartProblem> Try Kopete.
<sehe> germaine: But you're almost right. There is no debian package for it. I'm sure it is in linux
<mandhyl> sinon google t'aidera en cherchant "ubuntu yahoo messenger"
<mandhyl> bye
<andreas_> sorry i dont understand you (my first time using linux...)
<sehe> germaine: in ohter words... www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<andreas_> bye...
<sehe> andreas_: ok... take your time :D
<sehe> andreas_: is the problem (with eject) only on linux?
<sehe> andreas_: it sounds like a hardware issue
<sehe> andreas_: --- see you later
<zabadapp> btw: isn't is nice to be WGA-free?
<PartProblem> sehe my ubuntu installs seem to be unable to run the .configure .make .make install sequence.
<BluesKaj> sehe , that kind of langauge as spelled in the above URL is frowned upon in this chat
<PartProblem> I have gcc which seems to be working.
<sehe> zabadapp: WGA?
<sehe> !info build-essential | PartProblem
<ubotu> partproblem: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sehe> PartProblem: see if it helps
<sehe> BluesKaj: okok i take that back
<sehe> ** mental note ** visit tinyurl for google referrer sites
<knightz> if i want to probe my ipw2200 card how do i do this
<zabadapp> sehe: a competing operating systems "genuine advantage" ... their WGA-servers got a bug and invalidated anyone trying to patch or update
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong with your intentions sehe , just the language :)
<sehe> zabadapp: ouch so hurtful
<sehe> BluesKaj: i should know, but thanks for reminding hehe
<zabadapp> sehe: just read it on slashdot
<sehe> zabadapp: very very hurtful. Genuinely hurtful
<Ralesk> hi all...  is nspluginviewer still borked in gutsy? :/
<sehe> ROTFL
<knightz> hellp help please?
<sehe> knightz: ok, what kind of card is it and do you know which kernel module is required?
<sehe> knightz: generally: 'sudo modprobe modulename'
<knightz> intel 2200bg
<sehe> knightz: that's a wifi... ok
<BluesKaj> solved my missing app in the k-menu ..did a locate in konq and founf the working path and edited with menu editor and added kmail to the menu list
<knightz> ipw2200 mod
<sehe> knightz: first check with iwconfig whether it has been detected already.
<knightz> yes it is but I want to know how i can hack it's default settings
<PartProblem> sehe: I'm about o give up, is there ANY simple solution?
<sehe> PartProblem: yes. Backups.
<knightz>  i want to increase it's power
<sehe> knightz: i think you need to use iwconfig or iwlist (use --help for options)
<knightz> so there's no way to edit the kernel to change know the card is being operated or use?
<quin> anybody keen on helping out with (what I'm sure is yet another) suspend/hibernaion issue. I have an HP nx8220 and have had this problem with both Edgy and Fiesty. Both just hang. So annoying, and I really can't find a fix.
<sehe> PartProblem: http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/partitioneditors.shtml
<Karti> sehe: its as bad as www.wwwdotcom.com but no swear words!
<knightz> is the ipw2200 open source?
<knightz> is the ipw2200 driver  open source?
<sehe> Karti: i see less fun there. Also, you can append a real search string to the google-like site. So you can actually help people while prodding them
<sehe> knightz: i don't know. I'd think so, unless it's under 'restricted'
<lockd> I'm having a few problems with Nvidia settings - I can only go up to 1440x900 resolution, and have access to higher in Windows Vista, etc
<sehe> !find ipw22
<Karti> **note to self, don't lighten up an IRC channel** ;)
<knightz> hm...... does ipw2200 let you inject packets into the card?
<ubotu> Package/file ipw22 does not exist in feisty
<lockd> well, I'm only looking to get to 1280x1024, but any help is appreciated
<sehe> !x | lockd
<ubotu> lockd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<knightz> hm...... does ipw2200 let you inject packets into the card?
<sehe> knightz: that's a very detailed question, best asked on specialized fora
<knightz> sehe what?
<lockd> sehe: thanks for the pointer, I hope it works - tried 20 other ways (including override EDID information)
<sehe> knightz: with me it seems to be in ieee8021l-source package, so that suggests GPL source
<knightz> ok
<sehe> lockd: uhoh that sounds like a lot of effort
<sehe> knightz: this is general kubuntu support. We don't do (promiscuous) wifi driver development :D
<knightz> ok.. i just thought I'd get some help
<sehe> knightz: sure. no problem. You want to use it for bridging with VM's?
<sehe> knightz: (i mean, curious as to why you want to inject packages)
<sehe> knightz: although i'd also guess that using libpcap that could be done for any NIC
<knightz> :)
<sehe> packages ---> packets ^^
* Ralesk pings the channel re: nspluginviewer :)
<lockd> sehe: yes, it is
<sehe> lockd: sorry to hear. I've had my share of trouble (mainly on gentoo) but with ubuntu (knock would) all my video cards run on highest reso out-of-the-box (maybe it's because i use flatpanels all the time nowadays)
<nosrednaekim> Ralesk: yeah?
<sehe> Karti: ignite an IRC channel, don't illuminate :D
<knightz> well I guess time to do some more reading........ anyone here ever used aircrack-ng with ipw22XX cards
<Karti> :)
<sehe> knightz: nope. Never e'en got it working with any of my cards (broadcom, intel or realtek)
<Ralesk> nosrednaekim: well, whether it has been fixed yet in gutsy or I'm being a newb at it -- cause it locks up like... dunno, started to do it about a month ago or so?
<knightz> hm...
<sehe> knightz: i must admit, it's not importatn to me, so i stop trying after first hurdle)
<knightz> hm..
<knightz> it's just for educational purposes only :)
<sehe> knightz: either you are very thoughtful, or i want some of the pie :D LOL
<sehe> knightz: naturally
<sehe> knightz: war-driving is miscoined term
<knightz> hm... why?
<sehe> knightz: indulge me, will ya ....
<sehe> knightz: it isn't. but it sounds so... erm... un-educational
<knightz> it's helping the lamerz (sys admin) to better there security
<sehe> ow... missed the joke. you repeated the hm... HAHAHAHA
<BluesKaj> kevin rose and that other geek from DIGG dreamed up that term for riding on open wireless access points
<sehe> BluesKaj: ooo you're with the incrowd :D
<sehe> knightz: Like I said, I just thought it'd be fun to be able to use neighbours wifi for backup/additional bandwith hehe
<sehe> knightz: never got it to work
<BluesKaj> not really sehe , he used to have a tv show "call for help" here in NA
<knightz> well where i'm from (trinidad) internet is very expensives and free internet is the only way to go!!!!
<sehe> BluesKaj: oh ic. Didn cognize any of the names
<sehe> knightz: i'd put my bet on mesh networks (like in OLPC)
<knightz> :)
<sehe> knightz: 802.1s standard allows reach up to 1 km
<maelcum> knightz: be fair and leave your neighbors some bandwidth for themeselves :)
<BluesKaj> <--- Canada , we got a lot of US stuff on our sats and cable
<palifra> ?
<sehe> knightz: like i said, never got it to work
* maelcum is surfing via his neighbors too. stupid student housing w/o internet connection >:|
<sehe> <-- Holland, we have shit to look at. That's why I am on @#kubuntu hahahaha
<knightz> the old t'v antenna's make to good wireless antennas :)
<sehe> maelcum: but i trust, you have generous neighbours with no WEP/WPA
<maelcum> sehe: generous, stupid... who knows.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sehe> maelcum: these seem closely nit virtues :D
<knightz> I like to think of stupid people more like god send :)
<sehe> ooo time to go to bed. No 'real' qeustions soming thru, make a run for it
<sehe> knightz: aren't we all?
<maelcum> PriceChild: oh come on, it's not like we are drowning out all the useful technical discussions going on right now.
<sehe> k peeps nice chatting here, i'm off cya later
<BluesKaj> <---retired old labtech guy , with too much time on his hands
<BluesKaj> bye sehe
<PriceChild> maelcum, We wouldn't know. You're offtopic.
<sehe> PriceChild: sure managed to create some lovely silence :) cheers
<thomas_> hej
<PriceChild> Hi thomas_.
<maelcum> PriceChild: you know, offtopic chat can do some good for the general atmosphere of a channel i think. i am all for radio discipline in busy channels, mind you.
<maelcum> whatever, no reason to get into fights :)
<knightz> hm... well dell b130 ar good laptops but stupid wireless cards why didn't it come with a prism?
<maelcum> knightz: ipw22** is actually great for linux
<knightz> not what i want it for!!!!
<chollo> Hola Alguien que hable espaol
<zgmf-x20a> hey guys, question.  ethernet issue.  just installed kubuntu 6.10 on asus f3sv-b1.  does not show any network hardware.  so how do i a) show a list of the hardware on the machine to find ou what brand, etc it is, and b) install the appropriate driver?
<hydrogen> ~df
<hydrogen> oops
<hydrogen> wrong channel
<zgmf-x20a> anyone?
<zgmf-x20a> lshw
<knightz> iwconfig
<knightz> sorry
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, type lspci in the konsole , it will show your hardware
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: crappy.  the ethernet says unknown device 1969:1048 (revb0) and the network controller says intel corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev61)
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: any idea what i should do?
<chollo> help spanish pliss
<knightz> use ndiswrapper with the windows drivers
<BluesKaj> zgmf-x20a, sounds like that is a realtek number for the ethernet . you could try searching for a driver realtek1048
<zgmf-x20a> BluesKaj: cool man,thanks, let me try that out and see how it goes.
#kubuntu 2007-08-26
<Karti> !es | chollo
<ubotu> chollo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chollo> tanks
<zgmf-x20a> hmm.. hey maybe a solution, but not sure if it can be done.  can i upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 with either the alternate or live cds?
<zgmf-x20a> can i upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 with either the alternate or live cds?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: not sure where BluesKaj threw realtek into air..but I'd look for intel based
<zgmf-x20a> drif: aight let me do a search on that, but hey do you knoe if i can do a straight upgrade with the 7.04 cd??
<lorenz> list
<zgmf-x20a> drif: also, the netwrok into is for the wireless ...  not the hard wired, which im trying to fix first
<drif> zgmf-x20a: then look for 3945ABG and 4965AGN
<zgmf-x20a> drif: yes i will, but im not concerned with wireless at the moment, the most impt thing is the hardware internet connection
<zgmf-x20a> erm hardline i mean
<drif> zgmf-x20a: I guess you could add you 7.04 cd as repository and do dist-upgrade.. not sure if it works or is safe though
<zgmf-x20a> hmmm yah me netiehr....
<drif> zgmf-x20a: I'm not quite following your driver needs there..
<zgmf-x20a> lol.  basically, i need to get unknown device 1969:1048 (rev b0) up and running somehow
<drif> zgmf-x20a: which is network device?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: your LAN is Attansic L1 gigabit and WLAN either 3945ABG and/or 4965AGN - what else do you need?
<Dave132> how do I deal with the items in the lost and found?
<Angelus> what options i must use to open konqueror as a web browser instead of file manager?
<yotta> is there any way to get  konsole to use a PCF font.
<Ralesk> just run simply konqueror, methinks > Angelus
<drif> Angelus: it functions as both..just add http:// and it's web browser
<drif> Angelus: on the address bar
<martinez> welcome
<yotta> I wanna use ProFont in konsole... I suppose I could use the ttf verison
<martinez> question: many diffrences between alternate & desktop?? because i perform to install...
<drif> martinez: one difference is the installation environment I think - desktop is graphical and alternative ins't - helps troubleshooting some cases
<zgmf-x20a> drif: lol, i dont need to use wireless right now, i need the ethernet controller up and running
<zgmf-x20a> drif: ok so i found the solution but not sure how to do it
<drif> zgmf-x20a: lol to yourself..LAN is ETHERNET controller not WLAN
<Angelus> hmm strange thing, when i try to use Konqueror with Amsn to open the hotmail emails, it keeps loading, but with other webrowsers like opera and firefox it works fine
<mariooliveira> hello  how do i install firefox. i download firefox and  untar it to /opt/firefox/ folder
<drif> zgmf-x20a: ethernet and network controller - same thing
<zgmf-x20a> drif: ok.  lol.  so, how do i install this :atl1 driver in kernel >=2.6.22
<zgmf-x20a> ?????????
<Dave132> how do i delete the items in lost and found?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: try modprobe
<martinez> drif: and which is better?
<zgmf-x20a> drif: i have no idea what that is
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<drif> where did you find abou this :atl1?
<drif> about
<zgmf-x20a> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_F3SC
<martinez> drif: maybe another question, can i easy install alternate or it's pain of head?
<zgmf-x20a> drif: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_F3SC
<drif> martinez: both should be quite similar
<drif> zgmf-x20a: try in console 'sudo find / -iname '*atl1*'
<drif> zgmf-x20a: so we can locate if it's already there or do we need to download it from somewhere
<titancompu> Is it possible to increase the swap size of my partition without reformatting?
<zgmf-x20a> nothing happened
<drif> titancompu: yes, you can either create additional swap partition and activate it - or create simple swap files on any partition
<zgmf-x20a> drif: input the code, asked me for password and went straight back to prompt
<drif> zgmf-x20a: ok, so there's no atl1 driver around
<drif> zgmf-x20a: but you gave your password, right?
<titancompu> How would I go aobut creating the simple swap files?
<zgmf-x20a> drif:yup gave the password
<drif> zgmf-x20a: ok, then find didn't find anything
<zgmf-x20a> drif: and went striaght back to prompt
<drif> zgmf-x20a: yup, understood that earlier
<zgmf-x20a> drif: cool, so how do i install the driver??
<zgmf-x20a> and where do i find something like that?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: go to adep manager (if using kde) and search for atl
<drif> adept
<zgmf-x20a> i cant, remeber?  no internet connection on the laptop
<zgmf-x20a> drif: i am currently on my desktop, fyi
<drif> titancompu: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile (<-you can pick the location here) bs=1024k count=256 (that would create swap file size of 256MB)
<drif> titancompu: you need to yet active it though
<zgmf-x20a> drif: found it....  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=184921
<drif> zgmf-x20a: which comp has network connection?
<zgmf-x20a> drif: can you help me install it though?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: good
<drif> zgmf-x20a: we'll see what I can do about it
<zgmf-x20a> drif: putting it on usb key and putting it on the laptop, one sec
<drif> zgmf-x20a: is that source code?
<intelikey> howto mount an nfs dir ?
<drif> intelikey: mount 192.168.1.40:/mountdir/mountdir /mnt/mynfsdir (that's bare format, you can use options: see 'man mount')
<zgmf-x20a> drif: ok, how do i install this file???
<intelikey> drif thank you.     one other thing, does that have to be configured in fstab on the other box ?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: copy it somewhere and extract with tar xvzf yourtarfile
<drif> intelikey: nope, just exist on /etc/exports
<drif> intelikey: on the server side
<intelikey> k thanks.
<drif> intelikey: remember to use exportfs -a after adding/modifying that file
<drif> zgmf-x20a: after that cd to dir and 'sudo make install'
<intelikey> drif ???  -bash: exportfs: command not found
<zgmf-x20a> how do i cd to the home folder???
<drif> intelikey: are you sure you have nfs-server installed then?
<drif> intelikey: on which machine you ran exportfs then?
<zgmf-x20a> sry man, never really install anything this way drif
<drif> zgmf-x20a: cd /home/yourusername or cd ~
<drif> zgmf-x20a: after that cd to the directory tar xvzf just created for you
<intelikey> oh  installing     nfs-user-server     oops   ;/
<drif> intelikey: hehe ;)
<drif> intelikey: why not nfs-kernel-server?
<intelikey> drif userspace is prefered in this particular applaction
<zgmf-x20a> drif: that didnt work....  argh.... i need to pay someone to make me a program that converts tar files to simple installer files
<drif> titancompu: still here - remember to swapon /yourswaplocation to active it
<drif> zgmf-x20a: didn't work? be more decriptive
<drif> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> zgmf-x20a what app is it ?     you did search the repos didn't you ?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: it's driver - and he's not able to access repos atm
<drif> sorry that was for intelikey
<intelikey> ok  just catching up\
<drif> tab-habit accident :D
<zgmf-x20a> drif: lol.  ok, so i actually doubleclicked the file, then pressed the extract button in ark.  it made a folder in my home folder.
<drif> zgmf-x20a: but you still need to open up terminal window to compile it
<zgmf-x20a> so then i typed cd /home/zgmf-x20a
<zgmf-x20a> in terminal
<drif> zgmf-x20a: yes, but you still need one cd
<zgmf-x20a> and then typed sudo make install
<zgmf-x20a> ......  one cd?
-ronpaululz:#kubuntu- lol g, join ##ronpaul and stop the JEWISH MACHINE visit http://ronpaul.on.nimp.org/?u=bantown for more info. #kubuntu SUCKS
<hydrogen> lawl
<drif> zgmf-x20a: it extracted the package on your home level?
<hydrogen> that was exciting
<hydrogen> hmm
<drif> zgmf-x20a: usually it creates directory which has same name as the package - to keep things organized
<hydrogen> when running gwenview I get a segfault
<zgmf-x20a> drif: ermm i told it to extract there, well, it was the default extract location
<zgmf-x20a> lol, yes it did do that
<drif> zgmf-x20a: well did the sudo make install work?
<zgmf-x20a> after i typed the sudo make install it said "make: *** No rule to make target 'install'. Stop."
<drif> zgmf-x20a: and you're 100% sure you don't have to enter one more directory level?
<zgmf-x20a> drif: ummmmm no,....  lol
<intelikey> zgmf-x20a extracting the content of a tar archive into your home dir will simply make a new subdir in your home with the content in there.   you will have to cd into the subdir to build the source
<zgmf-x20a> yes, the theory i understand, i just dont know how to get there
<drif> zgmf-x20a: just humour me and do 'cd atl1-2.0.7-linux.2.6.20'
<drif> zgmf-x20a: and after that try 'sudo make install' again
<intelikey> drif no configure needed ?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: just humour me and do 'cd atl1-2.0.7-linux-2.6.20' (sorry first had typo)
<drif> intelikey: nope
<zgmf-x20a> it bashed it, ok one sec let me retype
<drif> zgmf-x20a: you can also type cd atl1 (and press tab to complete rest)
<intelikey> !tab | zgmf-x20a
<ubotu> zgmf-x20a: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Angelus> can somone tell me how to set konqueror to open in home page
<intelikey> and  ls   (that is lower case L S)  to list the content of any dir
<drif> Angelus: as default?
<Angelus> yeah
<zgmf-x20a> drif: ummm.... ok, so i did that, then i did sudo make install, and it came up with a very long list of errors
<Angelus> i want, when i open konqueror the homepage comes up
<intelikey> Angelus set the default home page in the konq config
<drif> Angelus: Settings->Configure Konqueror->Home URL:
<Angelus> yeah i setted that drif
<Angelus> but still
<drif> Angelus: still?
<Angelus> when i open konqueror it open in that Welcome to konqueror
<intelikey> Angelus in konq's menu   configure it and set the home page as you like.      it works
<Angelus> page
<Angelus> :/
<intelikey> home page != startup page
<Angelus> no man
<zgmf-x20a> drif: so i pressed cd, and am back to zgmf-x20a@zgmf-x20a-laptop:~$
<Angelus> when konqueror starts
<Angelus> that Welcome to konqueror page comes up
<intelikey> yes man.  it's in the same settings.
<intelikey> look again
<drif> zgmf-x20a: pressed cd?
<zgmf-x20a> drif: ptypeing cd doesnt bring me anywhere, just to the exact same prompt
<intelikey> cd alone always takes you to your home dir
<drif> zgmf-x20a: did I say to type _just_ cd? no.
<zgmf-x20a> yah, thats where i am
<zgmf-x20a> drif: lol.
<drif> zgmf-x20a: I said cd atl1 (and press tab) _then_ enter
<zgmf-x20a> yah i did that last time
<zgmf-x20a> then at this point i typs sudo make install
<drif> zgmf-x20a: what can you see with ls?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: one line is enough info
<intelikey> ummm use konq and enter the folder and use the "open a konsole here" command in the menu
<zgmf-x20a> drif: , do you want me to type them all out?
<zgmf-x20a> drif:
<zgmf-x20a> ok
<drif> zgmf-x20a: yes? could you say it
<zgmf-x20a> the first liune says:  atl1_ethtool.c  atl1_hw.c  atl1_main.c  CHANGELOG  README
<drif> zgmf-x20a: ok, you're in right directory now
<drif> zgmf-x20a: 'sudo make install'
<Angelus> drif: what i want to set is the startup page of konqueror
<zgmf-x20a> drif: SAME THING AS LAST TIME, CRAZY LONG LIST OF ERRORS
<zgmf-x20a> oops
<zgmf-x20a> sry abt caps
<rjune> anybody know where I could find termcap for fiesty?
<xst> When I play videos with Kaffeine the image is completely garbled while the sound is OK. How can I fix this?
<Biovore> wmv?
<zgmf-x20a> xst: vlc media player, and your set
<rjune> xst: do you have the w32 codec package instlled?
<xst> rjune: Don't know
<xst> rjune: How can I check it?
<rjune> then you probably don't. you have to manually install it
<xst> what is it called?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: just in case 'sudo apt-get install fakeroot build-essential linux-kernel-devel'
<zgmf-x20a> drif: apt get?  but i have no internet?  well lets try it and see
<intelikey> :::  tty24 [root@~]  ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<intelikey> ls: /var/cache/apt/archives/: Permission denied
<drif> zgmf-x20a: sorry I keep forgetting
<intelikey> ?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: do you have cd?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: it acts as an repository as well
<drif> zgmf-x20a: installation cd
<drif> intelikey: what are you doing? :)
<intelikey> nfs mount there
<xst> rjune: I already have installed the "w32codecs" package but the image is still garbled
<Biovore> wmv
<Biovore> ?
<drif> intelikey: ehm?
<zgmf-x20a> drif: yah that said couldnt find package fakeroot
<rjune> xst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/ <--- that should help
<intelikey> how can root have permission denied   ???
<drif> zgmf-x20a: ok, don't write that then
<zgmf-x20a> drif: and yes, i have all of them, which should i use?  7.04 alt or desktop?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: the one you installed from
<zgmf-x20a> drif: that was the 6.10 desktop
<rjune> xst: I don't remember all the details of it, but as I remember, when I ran into that problem it was either codec, or changing players
<drif> zgmf-x20a: that then
<zgmf-x20a> drif: ok, its in, now what??
<drif> zgmf-x20a: apt-get line again..
<drif> zgmf-x20a: it didn't prompt for cd earlier?
<zgmf-x20a> nope
<drif> zgmf-x20a: strange..
<drif> zgmf-x20a: does 'sudo grep -i cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list' output anything?
<zgmf-x20a> drif: nope that last one didnt output anything.  also, the apt-get line said the exact same thing as last time
<drif> zgmf-x20a: have you modified sources.list then?
<zgmf-x20a> it said "E; couldnt find package fakeroot"
<drif> zgmf-x20a: I did say don'
<drif> zgmf-x20a: I did say don't write it (fakeroot) then
<zgmf-x20a> drif: nope, i havetn modifed anything, it is a fresh install as of abot a few hours ago
<drif> zgmf-x20a: fresh install should have those deb cdrom: lines as default..
<drif> zgmf-x20a: atleast I've always had to remark those lines afterwards not to get prompts for cd all the time
<zgmf-x20a> drif: ummm... i dont know what to tell you..  ary man, and i REALLY appreciate the help on this one
<drif> zgmf-x20a: so try just 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<drif> zgmf-x20a: probably same error :-\ we need to add those cd-repositories to sources.list next..
<zgmf-x20a> yah, it was the same error
<drif> zgmf-x20a: a sec
<zgmf-x20a> drif: no problem
<drif> zgmf-x20a: I'll have fire up my kitchen pc which I recall has 6.10 installed :D
<zgmf-x20a> drif: lol, cool thanks man
<drif> zgmf-x20a: do you know how to edit text files+
<drif> zgmf-x20a: if you have kde there's Utilities->Kate
<zgmf-x20a> drif: noooo, i dont man, ive never had to deal with these sorts of issues b4
<intelikey> hmmm nfs is extreemly slow on a 1m/s lan
<zgmf-x20a> ive worked with kate only once before
<drif> zgmf-x20a: actually start it with pressing alt+f2 and then type 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<drif> zgmf-x20a: it prompts for password because we need root privileges to edit the file
<zgmf-x20a> drif: ok, im there
<drif> zgmf-x20a: ok, I'll give you the lines to add soon
<zgmf-x20a> drif: awesome, sounds good
<drif> zgmf-x20a: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)] / edgy main restricted
<drif> zgmf-x20a: add that line and save the file
<drif> zgmf-x20a: then 'sudo apt-get update'
<drif> zgmf-x20a: and keep the cd inserted
<drif> zgmf-x20a: any progress?
<drif> intelikey: 1MB/sec on 100 LAN?
<intelikey> drif what 100 lan ?
<drif> intelikey: speed..
<intelikey> drif what 100 lan ?
<drif> intelikey: could be gigabit as well
<intelikey> could be 1m as well
<dr_Willis> 1000000000000000000000000000gb. :)
<intelikey> :)
<dr_Willis> 10E+10 gb
<intelikey> 10^40
<drif> intelikey: could be..but I doubt that is any ethernet standard..
* intelikey wonders is standard and intelikey in the same sentance is logical ???
<zgmf-x20a> drif: nope it didnt work, it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<zgmf-x20a> drif: sry abt the wait there
<phanatik> hallo
<drif> zgmf-x20a: which line?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: and what do you mean didn't work..
<drif> zgmf-x20a: you need to say _what_ didn't work - especially after such pause in things
<intelikey> i'm applying unionfs to merger more than one mount onto /var/cache/apt/archives    is there anything i should consider in this process ?
<zgmf-x20a> drif: fair enough.  ok, this is what i did, i added the line #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)] / edgy main restricted" at the end of the list in kate
<zgmf-x20a> drif: then i went to console and typed "sudo apt-get update"
<drif> zgmf-x20a: what #deb????
<zgmf-x20a> no # sign?????
<drif> zgmf-x20a: 02:47.32 < drif> zgmf-x20a: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)] / edgy main restricted
<drif> of course no
<drif> I'm wondering where you get that from..
<zgmf-x20a> drif: sry, i saw all the other debs had the # sign in front
<drif> zgmf-x20a: don't improvise ;)
<zgmf-x20a> drif: lol, sorry
<zgmf-x20a> drif: ok, typed it in this time, and it is a long list of errors.
<drif> zgmf-x20a: just for future reference - _usually_ # in front of lines make it void
<zgmf-x20a> but at the bottom it sayas " please ust apt-cdrom to make this cd-rom recognized by apt.  apt-get update cannot be used to add new cd-roms
<zgmf-x20a> drif: oooo really, just like html?
<zgmf-x20a> ic ic
<drif> zgmf-x20a: 'sudo apt-cdrom add'
<zgmf-x20a> drif: ok, it mounted the cd rom
<drif> zgmf-x20a: now you can add that # in front of our previous deb cdrom: line
<zgmf-x20a> drif: then at the end unmounted the cdrom
<Pupeno> any ideas how to make a make (as in Makefile) rule where the output doesn't have an extension?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: well, yes - but more like in c/c++ and other similar programming languages - html doesn't recognize # as remark/comment chracter
<zgmf-x20a> drif: problem.  ok, so i clicked on the kate window which is still open, and it says the file has be modified by another program, what should i do????
<drif> zgmf-x20a: close it and 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list' again
<zgmf-x20a> drif: actually, when i mounted the cd in terminal, it says that it wrote a new sources list
<drif> zgmf-x20a: ok, then we'll try skipping it
<drif> zgmf-x20a: do just 'sudo apt-get update'
<drif> but if you get errors we need to edit /etc/apt/source.list to get rid of'em
<UnluckyMike> I switched from ubuntu to kubuntu, when I set up my nvidia card I used "nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite --render-accel --allow-glx-with-composite --depth=24" for some reason kdm acts wierd and the background is really big and scrolls around. Any ideas??
<drif> sources.list I mean
<zgmf-x20a> drif: it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded again
<Arwen> w00t, fortune command :-)
<Arwen> it, in of itself, is enough reason to use Linux :-)
<drif> UnluckyMike: you need to edit Virtual directive on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<drif> UnluckyMike: it's set larger than your current resolution
<UnluckyMike> drif: thanks
<dr_Willis> kubuntu and ubuntu should be able ot use the identical xorg.conf file.  on the same box. ;)   Sounds like your screen res is set wrongly however.
* dr_Willis rembers when scrolling screens was a feature.. not a 'bug' 
<drif> zgmf-x20a: try installing those fakeroot and build-essential
<UnluckyMike> its wierd because I use the same settings for both
<dr_Willis> i always kepe backups of my working xorg.conf for systems :) so i can compare the different ones that disrtos make.
<drif> dr_Willis: good practice, I do that also
<UnluckyMike> Ive never had a problem with xorg, but I have a memory stick packed full of other config files
<dr_Willis> its nice that many disrtos now get my widescreen correct.. but sad that not ALL of them do so.
<dr_Willis> xorg config files have been getting simpiler as time goes on it seems. :)
<dr_Willis> i rember the old huge xf86 config files
<drif> zgmf-x20a: what line are you executing btw?
<zgmf-x20a> drif: cool i will try that.  unfrotuantely i ahve to get my ass in gear here and get ready for a dinner i have to attend.  thank you again SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much for your help in this,  im going to keep plugging away at it tonigt when i get back and tomorrow until i can get it fixed.
<drif> zgmf-x20a: because you never mention those..just 'didn't work' or other vague information..
<UnluckyMike> in which order does xorg read first from the conf file?
<drif> zgmf-x20a: no offense though ;)
<zgmf-x20a> drif:well tonight i wont be able too, but i have saved the convo and will follow it thru tonight / tomorrow
<dr_Willis> UnluckyMike,  could check the 'startx' script. It may give that info. :)  i think its xorg.conf, then the older one. then an olderone-4 or similer.
<zgmf-x20a> drif: lol, none taken at all, i know i need to be more descriptive with that stuff
<drif> zgmf-x20a: you do that :) remember to 'sudo apt-get update' - from those output lines you pasted me it seems you tried 'sudo apt-get install'-line instead
<drif> zgmf-x20a: last lines should be like Fetched XX in Xs (speed)
<drif> zgmf-x20a: after update
<zgmf-x20a> drif: yes ive seen that b4 using the terminal.  ok i will try that out tomorrow and hopefully get this bad boy up to speed.  the thing is im going to japan in like a month and NEED to get the laptop ready for departure!!!
<zgmf-x20a> drif: well anyways, gotta get moving here.  take care and thanks for everything once again
<zgmf-x20a> :)
<zgmf-x20a> have a good one, ttyl
<drif> zgmf-x20a: laters, and you're welcome
<UnluckyMike> thanks dr_Willis, everything seems to be in order now
<J-Wreck> does KDE have an equivalent to GNOME's session-manager?
<drif> UnluckyMike: was it something else than Virtual directive+?
<UnluckyMike> xorg.conf had the default resolution set higher than it should
<drif> UnluckyMike: wouldn't that affect monitor?
<dr_Willis> mine was set lower then it should. :)
<UnluckyMike> drif it just made my monitor scroll
<drif> UnluckyMike: so you didn't change Virtual at all?
<UnluckyMike> yeah it was virtual
<UnluckyMike> it was set to 1920 1200 instead of 1440 900
<drif> UnluckyMike: just wondering what I said wrong then in the first place :D
<UnluckyMike> i was kind of out of it, watching midgets fight with cops on tv...
<drif> UnluckyMike: well, just in future reference - respect the help..
<drif> UnluckyMike: none of us get paid here :D
<jordi_> where are the deb files allocated?
<jordi_> those one downloaded by apt
<drif> jordi_: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jordi_> ok Thanks!
<dr_Willis> Gotta love downlaoding a game at 22k/s...  only 720:23 remaining! :)
<dr_Willis> thats what.. 10 hrs.. :) heh
<drif> dr_Willis: well, if that is consistent speed it's not bad after all..
<hydrogen> thats nothing
<hydrogen> opera told me that I had 1223 days left on a download
<drif> hydrogen: did you go on with it? ;)
<dr_Willis> drif,  heh.. gotta love 'beta testing' that forces you do use their update software
<hydrogen> of course!
<hydrogen> i'm down to 22 hours
<drif> dr_Willis: which game is that?
<dr_Willis> drif,  tabula rasa beta
<dr_Willis> Bought the preorder. and it dident have  serial #.. i should of made it start downloading then. :) had to take it back to the store to get a different boxed set
<drif> dr_Willis: ah, that new garriot production
<drif> dr_Willis: I wonder how long it will take until someone redirects us to -offtopic ;)
<dr_Willis> given that we are averaging about 4 min between replies.. and no one else is talking.....
<CPrompt^> anyone use Pandora or Last.FM?
<megalomaniac> anyone able to answer why i can connect to this server but not others?
<underdog5004> megalomaniac, your dns server is down?
<Theresa> intelikey: well, i messed around last night and didn't get much further. the purge of all foomatic stuff didn't change anything.  Other ideas?
<megalomaniac> nope...thats not it....
<megalomaniac> the only way i was able to previously connect to irc server was thru a hotlink in msn chat which i bookmarked in konversation
<aguitel> anyone                                                                                +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++-*
<aguitel> '''''''''''''''
<aguitel> '''''''''''''''''
<aguitel> ''''''
<aguitel> "'''''
<aguitel> '
<aguitel> '
<aguitel> '
<aguitel> '
<aguitel> '''''''
<aguitel> '
<aguitel> '
<hydrogen> you are boring.
<drif> Bearcat: what's the prob then?
<aguitel> 
<Bearcat> drif: i'l give you the short story, them more details as you ask. (thanks)
<drif> Bearcat: ok
<Bearcat> drif: i'm setting up linux for a friend. Thier HP C3180 scans just fine with my laptop and the latest live cd.  On thier machine which started as a 6.06 version the scanner can not be found. sane-find-scanner finds it, but scaninmage -L and kooka don't.
<Bearcat> their machine is upto date.  I have examined udev, sane and compared them to my machine and havent found the differnece. I have --purged all foomatic files too
<Bearcat> i have to get this back to them and embarrassed after persuading them to go with linux over XP
<intelikey> Bearcat ummm copy your configs to their box ?    or the configs from the live CD  ?
<Bearcat> intelikey: i've done some of that
<Bearcat> i've done that with udev, and sane. Any more to look at/
<Bearcat> ?
<intelikey>  /var/lib/sane* ?   <shrugs>
<drif> Bearcat: so 6.06 livecd finds scanner and hdd installed doesn't?
<intelikey> drif i thimk it is'nt 6.6
<Bearcat> drif: yeah, so it *has* to be a config issue.
<Bearcat> intelikey: you know, i haddn't even though tof /var stuff *face paws*
<drif> Bearcat: why not newer version on hdd?
<Bearcat> drif: both their pc and mine are now the same version. I'm guessing it's config files left over from 6.06
<intelikey> Bearcat and as i said yestergo  if you upgrade 6.6 you can't then config/setup the scanner   has to be setup before the update.   so the live CD "should work" and the updated installed "not work"     aren't bugs fun.
<drif> intelikey: what's 6.6?
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<drif> intelikey: I thought it's 6.06..
<intelikey> it is.   6.6 == 6.06 == 06.06 == 2006.06
<intelikey> year dot month code
<drif> intelikey: I beg to differ :D what's 6.10 then? older?
<intelikey> year dot month code
<drif> ah, ok
<drif> I'm still too fixated with usual version naming scheme
<intelikey> "differ all you want, just don't get between me and the blood wine"
<Bearcat> intelikey: *nods*  alright i'l copy all config files over that i can find that i think might be remotely pertainant
<drif> Bearcat: have you tried using scanimage -d straight from results sane-find-scanner reports?
<Arwen> <Arwen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIFCV2spKtg <-- This is just plain awesome
<intelikey> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<intelikey> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Packages
<intelikey>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<drif> intelikey: hm?
<Bearcat> drif: here. sorry bouncing from pc tp pc
<Bearcat> drif: no i haven't
<drif> Bearcat: I'd suggest that
<Bearcat> drif: wht is the '-d' looking for? A device in /dev?
<drif> nice, katapult bugged out and practically killed my GUI-interface..keyboard not reacting and mouse can't press all buttons
<drif> Bearcat: yup, dev
<drif> Bearcat: which sane-find-scanner reports
<Bearcat> drif: sane-find-scanner tells me "found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [HP] , product=0x5611 [Photosmart C3100 series] ) at libusb:005:005"  What am i looking for in dev?
<intelikey> heh...  Running 'tzconfig' to set this system's timezone.
<intelikey> Your current time zone is set to /dev/null
<intelikey> Do you want to change that? [n] :
<drif> Bearcat: anything more with -v?
<Bearcat> intelikey: ohh! you are a "timeless" classic
<drif> Bearcat: or even -v -v
<drif> intelikey: I'm just wondering some of those pastings you make..asking for something or just amuse us?
<intelikey> amusing  mostly
<drif> intelikey: -offtopic? ;)
<intelikey> certenly the last one wasn't asking for any help
<drif> intelikey: I know, but that previous one...gzip stdin etc.
<Bearcat> drif: it looks at /dev/usbscanner[0-15]  and /dev/usb/scanner[0-15] . It says "failed to open (invalid argument)" for all of them.
<intelikey> yeah i don't think that's on my box    so anyone to whom it may concern might want to look into that
<drif> intelikey: look into what? you never include anything concrete.. like question or description what you're upto there..
<intelikey> drif if the output wasn't obvious   that was from an apt-get update   so the updated package database is the error genorator
<Bearcat> drif: so, this may be a udev prob then.
<drif> Bearcat: check sane-usb
<intelikey> someone forgot to gzip the database
<hitmanWilly> or bz2'd it by mistake :P
<drif> intelikey: would it kill to include those remarks as well?
<drif> :D
<intelikey> hitmanWilly no that would have failed altogather.
<hitmanWilly> yeah, probably, not a major expert on apt here :)
<Bearcat> drif: i've looked through that and created a custom config file in /etc/sane.d
<drif> Bearcat: also, have you compared lsmod outputs on both machine?
<Bearcat> drif: ahh, good idea
<Bearcat> drif: well, if sane-find-scanner finds the scanner what else is there to do?
<intelikey> drif sorry,  thought that was obvious by the text i posted.    i'll try to remember to specify at least the command the i'm posting about in the future
<intelikey> errrr well i did post it in the future didn't i ???
<drif> Bearcat: it's just usb device which got recognized.. not necessarily having driver loaded?
<intelikey>  me grammer is like me spelling    them is both bad
<Bearcat> drif: ahh. Thanks
* flaccid waits for a coffee
<drif> flaccid: how many plums of sugar?
<intelikey> is genii here ?
<flaccid> 0.5
<intelikey> is that more or less than 1/2 ???
<flaccid> lol im on windows and i just replaced the de facto non free apps with free open source ones and shabam the computer has cpu/resources to use heh
<drif> ..and after those words, suddenly 'word' is no longer among us
<flaccid> w3rd!
<soccermike1337> I have an UBUNTU related question, and since no one in #ubuntu will answer, ive come here, to the closest relative (to my knowledge)
<flaccid> please ask
<soccermike1337> is it normal to take over 10 minutes for the ubuntu installer to load?
<flaccid> depends on the computers spec. on older systems thats possible
<Biovore> well it does take a bit..  dependingoln your computer..
<soccermike1337> :-/
<drif> soccermike1337: not really
<soccermike1337> 1.83 GHz core 2 duo
<soccermike1337> 2 gigs ram
<drif> soccermike1337: nope
<Biovore> yeah.. shouldn't
<soccermike1337> weird
<flaccid> your bottleneck is probably something else
<soccermike1337> bottleneck?
<drif> is it clearly still doing something?
<Biovore> soccermike1337: Try the alternate installer if your having problems..
<soccermike1337> not that i can tell
<soccermike1337> alternate?
<drif> soccermike1337: =hindering your system down
<flaccid> the problem thats causing the slowness
<Arwen> in computers, a bottleneck is the weak part in a system that's inhibiting the rest of the system
<flaccid> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<soccermike1337> oh
<Arwen> e.g. your CPU being too slow to feed your video card data
<soccermike1337> :-/
<Arwen> e.g. your hard drive being so slow your 500000MHz RAM is being wasted
<soccermike1337> oh
<soccermike1337> thats probably it
<soccermike1337> my hd is only 5400 rpm
<soccermike1337> im gonna check the cd real quick for defects
<flaccid> arnt we talking about the optical drive loading here, not hard disk?
<Biovore> soccermike1337: http://ubuntu.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/feisty/  <-- alternate installer at bottom.. It basicly the debian text based installer..  Works quicker.. Its what I use..
<soccermike1337> yeah
<drif> that's quite unusual rpm these days - but I dont believe that's the prob
<soccermike1337> ok... well if i use the text installer, is it harder to resize my windows partition?
<Biovore> 5400 rpm.. probably on a laptop then..
<drif> soccermike1337: of course if it's laptop then it's very normal
<soccermike1337> yes i am
<drif> Biovore: yeah
<flaccid> the problem is more likely the optical drive or whats being loaded off the installer or it doesn't like a piece of hardware
<soccermike1337> ok.. 10:19, pressed enter on Ubuntu graphics safe mode
<Biovore> soccermike1337: well you can resize in the text installer. But the menus are a bit more confussing..
<rekorder> hello
<flaccid> alternate cd will probably have no problem if the problem is related to X
<soccermike1337> :-/
<soccermike1337> it seems ive had it running on this laptop before though
<soccermike1337> because i had to fetch a driver for it
<Bearcat> thanks all
<drif> Bearcat: did it work?
<Bearcat> be back later
<Bearcat> drif: nope
<sFEARs> what's the apt-get command to reinstall?
<Bearcat> but now a scanimage -L takes a minute or two to complete
<intelikey> apt-get install --reinstall blah
<flaccid> sFEARs, sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<Bearcat> alright i'm gonna copy over udev and etc stuff
<sFEARs> thank you
<soccermike1337> :-/
<Bearcat> adn hope i don't break this system
<sFEARs> still having massive trouble by the way
<soccermike1337> well i found ubuntu 5.10 cd
<soccermike1337> how hard is it to upgrade to 7.x
<sFEARs> i fix one thing & break two others in the process
<flaccid> soccermike1337, much quicker to d/l the feisty alternate cd than upgrading from that over the net
<drif> soccermike1337: not hard - although I personally discourge anything other than clean installs
<soccermike1337> i dont think that its going to work though
<soccermike1337> :-/
<flaccid> soccermike1337, have you tried it?
<soccermike1337> no
<soccermike1337> but i know the 5.10 disc works
<flaccid> there is no X on the altnernate cd
<flaccid> have you ever tried an alternate cd on the system..
<intelikey> upgrade 5.10 > 6.6 > 6.10 > 7.4  ?????  yuvh
<intelikey> yuch too
<soccermike1337> nope
<soccermike1337> i guess ill try
<Arwen> intelikey, try with a fresh install? :-P
<intelikey> Arwen no not that string.   dialup precludes my testing that.
<Arwen> heh'
<intelikey> it would take until 9.10 releases to finish that upgrade process
<soccermike1337> ill probably need someone to walk me through the text based one though
<flaccid> dialup is not cool :p
<Arwen> dialup on Linux is even worse :-\
<Arwen> winmodems :-\
<flaccid> i think there is a text-based install guide somewhere
<intelikey> Arwen heh real modem here  :)
<Arwen> heh
<Arwen> mine used to have a really unstable intel driver. but then came the upgrade and voila, proprietary software didn't update.
<intelikey> heh   yeah.
* Biovore verifies a md5sum of a kubuntu ps3 cd..
<soccermike1337> -downloading alternate cd-
<sFEARs> anyone know what the mp3 library is?
<Biovore> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sFEARs> <~~ trying to convert from windows
<flaccid> !codecs
<flaccid> ubotu?
<intelikey> how to measure network traffic that isn't flowing through the box doing the checking   ?
<Biovore> intelikey: you on a switch or a hub?
<flaccid> doing the checking?
<flaccid> !snmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !ethereal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethereal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Biovore> snmp only works if you got a switch that supports it..
<intelikey> Biovore i can't tell ya   seeing that's i'm still network illiterate
<drif> suggest some good wiki which is available from repo?
<soccermike1337> !codecs|flaccid
<soccermike1337> !codecs |flaccid
<soccermike1337> lol
<Biovore> well on a switch you can't see the other trafic.  but on a hub you can.. (hubs have colutsion lights on them)
<ubotu> flaccid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soccermike1337> there it is
<soccermike1337> lol
<Biovore> snmp -- simple network managment protocol..
<flaccid> so you need a managed switch that supports snmp or a hub that you can sniff on
<intelikey> Biovore well this [box]  has lights on it.  i can see that there is traffic passing through it...
<intelikey> and to which cable
<intelikey> but don't know how much traffic   nor what kind
<Biovore> well in a switch box A sends traffic to the switch and the switch sends it to box B.. In a hub.. box A sends traffic to the hub.. the hub just sends it out to everyone connected to the hub..
<intelikey> ah   i have a switch then
<flaccid> you still get collision domains on a switch but. a switch is buffered a hub isn't
<intelikey> but i think it's a small switch  only 9 eth ports and a  T socket
<Biovore> linksys?
<navetz> how do i get spellcheck with openoffice?
<Biovore> netgear?
<intelikey> no name
<Biovore> navetz: F7 I think..
<Biovore> intelikey: there are a couple of ways of doing it.. but its not easy..
<flaccid> although i continuously get told that you can snmp an unmanaged switch
<navetz> Biovore: it doesnt recognize my language or something, it wont find any errors and i know they are there
<Biovore> not sure.. not a open office expert..
<intelikey> LC_ALL=C command
<intelikey> oh ignore that.
<intelikey> it's a cute little bastard switch that a local school pitched in the dumpster,   works perfectly as far as i can tell.
<NickPresta> navetz, this happened to me the first time I started usign OOo. Give me a minute to find the solution again...
<navetz> NickPresta: man thanks alot! this has been killing me
<NickPresta> navetz, may I PM you?
<steven_> hi
<NickPresta> !hi | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<navetz> NickPresta: yes
<navetz> NickPresta: it says im unregistered
<NickPresta> !register | navetz
<ubotu> navetz: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<NickPresta> at any rate, I will create a Pastebin post for you
<navetz> NickPresta: ok sweet thanks :)
<miles> debian > ubuntu ?? [confirm/deny] 
<NickPresta> navetz, http://pastebin.ca/670822
<navetz> NickPresta Thanks !
<Biovore> hmm I noticed that having the PS3 kubuntu disk in the drive here that it totaly hoses up the umount in the gui.. :-/
<[Ramy] >  hi all, after making some testing for pidgin IRC built-in client, I was banned from #ubuntu, may because I was logging in and out , allot. how I can repair that ?
<sFEARs> i have no idea Ramy
<intelikey> [Ramy]  time.
<intelikey> [Ramy]  unless you tic'd off an op  you should be debanned in a few minutes
<NickPresta> and [Ramy]  #test for testing
<NickPresta> or [Ramy]  just join any channel you want (ex. #RAMYSCHAN)
<intelikey> modem resets are so much fun.....    NOT
<[Ramy] > intelikey I have being banned for 48 hours :(
<intelikey> [Ramy]  hmmm then try   #ubuntu-ops   see if you can resolve the issue
<intelikey> [Ramy]  i was banned from there for 6 months
<intelikey> told an op he was wrong about    sudo -i  and  sudo su -   having different end results...
<intelikey> guess one should never correct an op
<robotgeek> intelikey: hmm, really
<intelikey> it's no joke.   though i may be famous or infamous for them
<robotgeek> intelikey: what does sudo su - do specifically
<intelikey> same as   sudo -i    specifficly
<intelikey> it just runs   su -     as root
<intelikey> su -     switches users (to root because no user was specified)  and the dash makes it a login shell
<intelikey> when people ask howto blah  if someone answers with one way i like to provide some other was of reaching the same point (if there is one, and in linux there usually is)
<intelikey> s/was/way/
<intelikey> seems that  #ubuntu is not the place for that practice though.    and an un-named op said i was wrong that the second command wasn't what the fellow wanted,  i just pointed out that the two commands are equal in the end result   although   sudo -i  does use less resources and thus is faster   the differance is un-noticable even on a slow machine
<intelikey>  </rant>
<robotgeek> intelikey: okay. i dont go in there, it is too stressful :)
<NoobSauce> does anyone know of any good video cameras that work out of the box in ubuntu/kubuntu? I don't care about quality, or anything - just out of the box support
<fitoria_> can i install pidgin on kubuntu?
<robotgeek> NoobSauce: you mean, like camcorders?
<NoobSauce> robotgeek: yeah
<robotgeek> NoobSauce: sorry, no idea. wiki might have something
<robotgeek> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<NoobSauce> I don't care about quality, I don't care about price - just something that works, and is preferably not in some bizarre shape/size
<NoobSauce> I looked through that page, but I don't think there are video cameras listed, just regular cameras (that take pics)
<robotgeek> NoobSauce: though, most of these cameras come with firewire, so it might just work?
<NoobSauce> robotgeek: What's so special about firewire supported cameras? How is it different from usb in terms of hardware support?
<gustavo_> oi
<NoobSauce> robotgeek: I would think it makes no difference... unless I'm unaware of something... I don't have much experience with firewire stuffs
<robotgeek> NoobSauce: nothing special, firewire was much faster than USB1
<gustavo_> hi
<fitoria_> can i instal pidgin on kubuntu?
<robotgeek> fitoria_: sure you can.
<robotgeek> fitoria_: you have tried kopete though, right?
<fitoria_> yes
<swiftnomad> hello. I have compiz fusion and I'm having a bit of trouble. apt-get It says libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig status: Upgradeable Request: No change but when I upgrade it.. it's still around and it says: Requested: BRAKE (upgrade) than when I press apply I get an error:
<swiftnomad> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would brake packages.
<swiftnomad> Press OK. and it's still around and compiz fusion dont let me use any themes or apply them. nothing.
<swiftnomad> !fitoria_ yes you can install it but you need to compile it yourself.
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: well, the commit would break packages, so it is not committing :)
<robotgeek> err, upgrade
<robotgeek> gustavo_: can we help you?
<swiftnomad> I have upgraded it but and its still their.
<swiftnomad> robotgeek.. I am requesting the upgrade and it say's it's still their when I try to upgrade again.
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: it wont upgrade because upgrading will break your box. are you on feisty?
<swiftnomad> yes. kubuntu.
<swiftnomad> so I cannot get compiz-fusion on this?
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: how did you try to install it?
<swiftnomad> a tut I seen when I googled it. their was a perl install script.
<swiftnomad> I needed to back location/of/shell.sh
<swiftnomad> bash**
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: can you give me a link?
<swiftnomad> sure.
<swiftnomad> I'm looking for it. =X
<robotgeek> heh
<swiftnomad> I cant find it. I been playing around trying to install this and get it running
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: okay, please open up a shell
<swiftnomad> open
<swiftnomad> it's opened
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<swiftnomad> I'm their.
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: see what files are present there, "ls -l"
<swiftnomad> 0
<swiftnomad> swiftnomad@swiftnomad-desktop:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ ls -l
<swiftnomad> total 0
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: okay. "cd .."
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: paste the contents of sources.list to a !pastebin
<swiftnomad> ok
<swiftnomad> http://pastebin.ca/670854
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: hmm, could you paste the contents of sources.list (kate sources.list) and paste (http://rafb.net/paste) it
<swiftnomad> sure.
<swiftnomad> http://rafb.net/p/6RFHjL80.html
<flaccid> automatix *oh no*
<swiftnomad> google earth. =)
<swiftnomad> =P
<flaccid> whats your problem sorry
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: which packages are not getting upgraded?
<swiftnomad> I have compiz fusion and I'm having a bit of trouble. apt-get It says libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig status: Upgradeable Request: No change but when I upgrade it.. it's still around and it says: Requested: BRAKE (upgrade) than when I press apply I get an error:
<swiftnomad> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would brake packages.
<swiftnomad>  Press OK. and it's still around and compiz fusion dont let me use any themes or apply them. nothing.
<flaccid> re-generate your sources.list or remove all the extra repos
<swiftnomad> libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<flaccid> !libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<flaccid> !info libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<ubotu> Package libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<swiftnomad> I dont know how to do that.
<robotgeek> isn't there a channel for effects?
<swiftnomad> I'm not to sure.
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: apt-cache show libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<flaccid> !sourc-o-matic | swiftnomad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourc-o-matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !source-o-matic | swiftnomad
<ubotu> swiftnomad: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: uggh, i meant apt-cache policy libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<intelikey> what does the degree sign look like ?
<flaccid> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> :p
<intelikey> what does the degree sign look like ?    anyone ?     or what key combo to generate it ?
<swiftnomad> Here is what your asking for geekrobot
<swiftnomad> http://rafb.net/p/kR2ziP82.html
<flaccid> google.com ?
<robotgeek> intelikey: it looks like a small 'o' superscripted
<intelikey> yeah that's it.  but you didn't show me...
<intelikey> i just need to copy and paste it..
<flaccid> err google
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: thanks
<swiftnomad> mhm yeah I'm in Kubuntu
* intelikey kicks flaccid in the knee and goes to waste 45 minuts on google again....      ;/
<flaccid> sweet
<swiftnomad> I can still use this Ubuntu sources.list generator and not mess anything up?
<flaccid> swiftnomad, i would re-generate, then add the repos you require for that package only
<flaccid> ie. no automatix etc.
<robotgeek> intelikey: 
<flaccid> then let us know your new error if you get one
<swiftnomad> why no automatix ??
<flaccid> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: if you remove the ppa repository, i think it might work.
<swiftnomad> how do I remove it?
<flaccid> question is did you want the tuxfamily or ppa package
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: just add a # in front of those lines, then try again
<flaccid> after you save do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<swiftnomad> ok.
<swiftnomad> any spaces?
<flaccid> negative
<flaccid> spaces are allowed in front of the # which is a comment
<swiftnomad> so in the URI but it wont let me press OK
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: that is becuase you are not editing it as root, (which is a good thing)
<flaccid> what wont let you press ok? you need to use sudo or kdesu to be able to edit and save the file
<swiftnomad> ok
<robotgeek> it might be simpler to manage repositories from adept
<swiftnomad> yeah in Software Sources I cannot edit it with the # infront of URI
<voradams> anyone able to help with a knetworkmanager wpa question?
<swiftnomad> and I wouldnt know how to edit it from adept
<flaccid> a # makes that line a comment ie. it doesn't get included
<flaccid> so you want to comment out ppa or tuxfamily repos or manage via kdesu adept
<flaccid> !repos | swiftnomad
<ubotu> swiftnomad: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid> nice little howto^
<swiftnomad> still not letting me edit it. and in shell I'm root.
<swiftnomad> let me just delete it.
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: delete what?
<swiftnomad> ppa.dogfood
<voradams> The belkin usb wireless adapter works out of the box on kubuntu 7.04, device shows up under knetworkmanager, and can see my router. however, when i try to pass my credentials to the roter, it seems to bomb out. anyone know wpa or knetworkmanager enough to help as i got no love from the main ubuntu forum
<robotgeek> swiftnomad: okay
<flaccid> swiftnomad, what is the actual error and editing with which editor?
<robotgeek> voradams: what chipset is it using, (lsusb -v) & (lsmod)
<voradams> idproduct 0x0102, rt73 chipet
<swiftnomad> what do you mean? I dont get no error. I just cannot apply themes  and when I run ccsm Its the settings manager and its just like 4 menus and I cant do anything.
<flaccid> i thought we are trying to fix repos swiftnomad
<flaccid> what are you trying to edit sources.list with
<swiftnomad> well- ok. that. It says:
<voradams> robotgeek: it sees the router fine, iwconfig shows all the right values
<swiftnomad> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would brake packages.
<flaccid> that was from apt-get update
<swiftnomad> I didn't try. geekrobot was asking to see it.
<flaccid> have a look at the output and see which repos had problems
<swiftnomad> I dont know how.
<flaccid> err
<swiftnomad> n00b. I know.
<robotgeek> voradams: wpa has not worked on my laptop, sorry
<flaccid> swiftnomad, so which extra repos do you actually need in sources.list
<voradams> afraid of that, the webpage says security has not been tested....
<swiftnomad> none really. I enjoy the automatrix because I use google earth alot... and I just want a better theme than the one I have now..
<flaccid> theme for what?
<flaccid> you don't use automatix for google earth..
<flaccid> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<swiftnomad> kde. with compiz-fusion you can use emerald
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<swiftnomad> ok thanks.
<flaccid> swiftnomad, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion its ppa
<swiftnomad> yeah?
<hydrogen> how do I find out what package a file belongs to
<swiftnomad> Ok. Ill add that.
<flaccid> so you need to comment out the tuxfamily entries
<flaccid> that is what is conflicting
<hydrogen> or better yet
<hydrogen> anyone seen
<hydrogen> ldconfig: /usr/lib/libexslt.so.0.8.13 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<flaccid> hydrogen, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libxslt1.1
<flaccid> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=libxslt1.1&version=feisty&arch=i386
<hydrogen> err
<flaccid> !info libxslt1.1
<ubotu> libxslt1.1: XSLT processing library - runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.20-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 212 kB, installed size 448 kB
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> libexslt
<hydrogen> not libxslt
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> same package
<hydrogen> it turns out
<flaccid> did you look at the package list...
<flaccid> indeed
<hydrogen> ahh
<hydrogen> this isn't going to end well
<flaccid> dang
<hydrogen> i decided to remove it and reinstlal
<hydrogen> to try and fix
<hydrogen> and apparently half of my system depends on it
<hydrogen> so adept is being nice and removing half of my system
<flaccid> you could do a force purge then install it perhaps
<flaccid> ah need cli for this kind of thing iirc
<jombee> does anyone know anything about php?
<flaccid> jombee, yes
<hydrogen> and it doesn't give me a way to cancel
<flaccid> hydrogen, kill it
<hydrogen> its most of the way done.. I'll let it finish and then reinstall
<hydrogen> its mostly kde that its removing
<flaccid> ok then
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> and python
<hydrogen> and adept
<hydrogen> and meh
<bzrad> Hi guys.  I mount /home via hda3... and i recently copied the directory, removed partition.. and moved my files back on.  I went to login, and it said something about dchopserver, and reading a network list.. and i chown'd my home directory.. and now I try to login, and it just kicks me right back to login screen w/out errors.. any idea?
<flaccid> bzrad, perhaps try sudo chown `whoami` ~/home/`whoami`
<flaccid> chown -R `whoami` ~/home/`whoami`
<hydrogen> ehh
<hydrogen> ~/home is going to do weird things :)
<hydrogen> like not work
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> good point
<drif> :D
<bzrad> flaccid I already did chown -R wastedfluid *
<bzrad> in my home directory.. wastedfluid is my username.
<intelikey> bzrad   df -h     and remember 5% reserver by default
<bzrad> hold on, i'll run that now.
<drif> bzrad: but not the directory itself?
<drif> bzrad: quite crucial step..
<flaccid> bzrad, failing that goto a tty kill kdm then run startx and see problem
<bzrad> ok, i'll do a console login.. hold on
<yurimxpxman> what's the command to add a line to a file? I remember it had echo in it..
<intelikey> #offtopic http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39176
<intelikey> echo "blah" >> file.name
<bzrad> flaccid;  I went into console login.. logged in, typed "kill $(pgrep kdm) - and now i'm just at an empty s creen w/ one line flashing.. nothing happening.
<intelikey> yurimxpxman if it's system file and you are not root    echo "blah" | sudo tee -a file.name
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: btw, that script doesn't work for me
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: thanks!
<intelikey> yurimxpxman no ?  hmmm
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: (by script, I mean the CPU temp one)
<bzrad> drif; i know I own directory permissions because of ls -l
<intelikey> yurimxpxman yes.  sorry a space in the wrong place...  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39177
<bzrad> i think i'm just going to do another fresh install since this is obviously not working.
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: yeah, I found it
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: but it still doesn't work
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: gives me the unknown character symbol in konsole
<bzrad> flaccid;  now I can't even console login.. it returns me to the login screen.
<bzrad> ok, fresh install time.. no big loss.  thanks anyways
<intelikey> it's a "console" script  if you use unicode konsole it should work
<intelikey> bzrad
<drif> he's gone
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: btw, what's wrong with `cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature` ? :-)
<intelikey> well.   i would have told him that he just proved it was ownership/permissions
<intelikey> drif yeah i know.
<intelikey> yurimxpxman the format.  it's ugly.
<drif> intelikey: I had same hunch
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: what format does yours show?
<drif> intelikey: nowadays people just don't like the battle anymore ;)
<intelikey> tty3 [greg$~]  ./temp
<intelikey> 50C
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: ah, I see
<drif> btw, what could be wrong when I have nothing at thermal_zone on this machine?
<intelikey> drif yeah.   M$ slothfulness has really set in.
<intelikey> drif module not inserted for the sensors
<drif> intelikey: few days ago I accidentaly misused usermod and revoked my admin rights :D had only kdesu session of adapt manager around..
<drif> intelikey: so, logical solution would have been reboot and editing etc files manually..
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: I'm using utf8 and it doesn't work..
<drif> intelikey: but no :D I just fired up another pc and set up repository and made 'fake' .deb to obtain my rights back :D
<intelikey> drif yeah.  booting to single user mode would have given you a root shell  from which you could have added your root jr. account to the adm/admin groups.
<flaccid> dang bzrad just had to go back to the tty again and run startx ah well
<drif> intelikey: but using what password?-o
<yurimxpxman> drif: it doesn't require a password
<intelikey> drif none
<drif> intelikey: and besides I had no real chance to reboot the machine at that moment - had software running
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: do you want a screenshot of this bug in your script?
<drif> intelikey: so it was more convenient way to me
<intelikey> yurimxpxman ok i'll concent that konsole is borked as far as ascii chars from printf ...  you could drop the `printf ...`  section
<intelikey> yurimxpxman it's not a "bug in my script"   maybe a bug in konsole...
<intelikey> drif what ever works    is always the "right way"
<drif> intelikey: yup
<flaccid> whatever works is the wrong way
<drif> flaccid: based on what?
<flaccid> windows works...
<flaccid> need i say more
<intelikey> flaccid still has a sore knee
<intelikey> ...  :)
<drif> hehe
<flaccid> no you have a sore foot coz i have metal knees
<flaccid> :p
<intelikey> oh    my bad...
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> now who's off topic   btw
<drif> flaccid: spending a lot of your time on your knees? :D evolution surely has its ways
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: doesn't work in xterm, either.
<intelikey> ok.  i'll fire up a gui and look at it...      kids...
<flaccid> why am i always the easy target
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: doesn't work in my virtual terminal, either :P
<intelikey> yurimxpxman what char set you using ?
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: utf8
<intelikey> unicode does not produce the correct ascii  on that.   you are right about that.  but no errors.
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: I switched to greek and it worked :P But it still doesn't show my temp. Your script isn't portable :(
<intelikey> pastebin it
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: what does `cat cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature` give you?
* intelikey thinks it's been edited...
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: mine says: temperature:             40 C
<intelikey> yeah i'm running a little hoter  50
<intelikey> i still think it's not "my" script   i think you edited it.
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39178
<intelikey> is that what you have ^ ?
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35089/
<intelikey> no   see.
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: I have no idea what your paste is
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39179
<intelikey> that  ???
<intelikey> oh  heh different   sorry.
<Zaelore> hello
<Zaelore> can anyone help me with something?
<intelikey> maybe.
<drif> Zaelore: just ask the question - no need to ask permission
<Zaelore> I want to kill a process in kubuntu
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: now it works. you changed something
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: killall appname
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: or push ctrl+alt+esc and click the window
<Zaelore> it's not a gui app
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: then type: killall appname
<drif> Zaelore: although be very careful with that yurimxpxman's latest tip
<intelikey> yurimxpxman yes when you said it errored   i fixed it  and repasted it.   ^ way up there    but you didn't get the fix you edited it your self and kept telling me that "my script was at fault"      like   duh.
<Zaelore> I was using parted earlier to look at a disc and play with it now it seems to be running in the background and I can't restart it
<intelikey> <intelikey> yurimxpxman yes.  sorry a space in the wrong place...> yurimxpxman yes.  sorry a space in the wrong place...
<intelikey>             http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39177
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: if you don't know the process's name, you can use the `top` command
<Zaelore> it's name is 'parted' and I know it's pid too
<Zaelore> if I do ps aux | grep parted
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: you could type: `killall parted` or `kill [pid] `
<Zaelore> I get root      8583  0.0  0.2   4396  1692 ?        D    00:36   0:00 parted
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: you may have to run it with sudo
<Zaelore> yeah I've tried that too
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: yes, run: `sudo killall parted`
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: what does it do?
<drif> Zaelore: kill -9 8583
<intelikey> Zaelore sudo  kill -9 8583
<intelikey> Zaelore or  sudo kill -15 8583
<Zaelore> ok tried that it didn't work
<yurimxpxman> g2g
<Zaelore> thanks for the help
<Zaelore> what does -9 do?
<intelikey> Zaelore pstree   and see what it's parrent is  sudo killall <parrent>
<drif> Zaelore: it's KILL signal
<drif> Zaelore: man kill
<drif> Zaelore: to find out more
<intelikey> -9 and -15 are signal switches to the kill command   term and kill
<intelikey> i.e. more force.
<Zaelore> apperantly it's parent is init
<Zaelore> which sounds important
<intelikey> you'll not kill that.
<Zaelore> yeah
<intelikey> so if you can't kill the process it's self (and that would mean something is wrong) then you are in for a reboot to kill it
<Zaelore> yeah
<Zaelore> that is probably what I will do
<intelikey> and the (something wrong) would likely be  i/o errors
<drif> Zaelore: there's slight chance the resource is so locked up it won't reboot cleanly though..
<wers> how do I change the screen size on kubuntu? on tribe 5, the desktop was too big that only about 2/3 of the desktop was seen on my screen
<intelikey> drif i'd say high probability
<Zaelore> would that matter much?
<drif> intelikey: I didn't want to sound over dramatic ;)
<drif> Zaelore: well, not sure but you might need to power off from switch - if it happens to lock up
<intelikey> drif it's even possable that it will require kernel side  hot keys to reset   alt+sysRQ+u/b
<intelikey> heh i was typing that as you were.
<Zaelore> k
<Zaelore> reboot will probably fix it
<intelikey> reboot will probably get you out of the hung app.
<intelikey> as to fix...      S:
<Zaelore> on a more mundane topic, do you know how to get wireless internet to work comming out of sleep? on an ibook g4
<drif> intelikey: kernel side hotkeys btw?
* intelikey makes hardware-kabobs out of hard drive...
<intelikey>  alt+sysRQ+u/b
<drif> intelikey: meaning..
<intelikey> the alt key   plus   the  sysRQ key  plus   U  and then  B
<drif> what the heck is sysRQ key?
<Zaelore> yeah wtf is that
<intelikey> normally found sharing the print screen key
<drif> ah, true
<drif> never used it as such purpose :D I recall
<intelikey> test that key combo if you like     :)
<drif> intelikey: not right now ;)
<intelikey> and well see you in how ever long it takes to boot
<drif> intelikey: what's the difference between u and b?
<intelikey> u emergancy umount fs's   b boot
<NoobSauce> anyone know of good video cameras (like camcorders) that work straight out of the box in ubuntu?
<intelikey> r reset keyboard    e exit all processes
<se7en^Of^9> is there a way to extract iso's
<intelikey> there are some others   i just don't know them all
<flaccid> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<drif> intelikey: reset keyboard sounds bit vague when its non-responsive :D
<flaccid> not really any straight out of box
<intelikey> se7en^Of^9 mount it
<se7en^Of^9> intelikey: :) sorry stupid question ...
<drif> se7en^Of^9: you can uses as loop devices
<drif> uses=mount
<intelikey> mount -o loop filename.iso /mount/point
<intelikey> translate that  ^
<inaety> hello when i try to start a java program called alice.org i get this in the konsole and it...just stops afterwards http://pastebin.com/m1f15f273
<nixternal> inaety: sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<flaccid> bind
<nixternal> inaety: and then select the sun java compiler and not the gcj one
<intelikey> drif non-responsive can be misleading too   it may mean one key accepted every x seconds due to overloaded io buffer  in which case the hotkey would take priority   so believe it or not it often works.
<inaety> nixternal: usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/javac ?
<nixternal> that will do it
<inaety> nixternal: i still get the error
<nixternal> with the libgcj.so?
<inaety> yeah
<nixternal> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<nixternal> and select the sun java one
<inaety> nixternal:  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<inaety> ?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> is this the alice program for 3d designing stuff?
<Zaelore> my computer crashed = )
<inaety> nixternal: thanks a lot! it worked
<nixternal> inaety: woot!
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: got it yet?
<nixternal> OK, so it was already compiled then :)
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: you might have to login as root (not sudo) to do it
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: I've had that problem once before
<inaety> nixternal: thanks i appreciate it
<nixternal> no problem
<drif> nixternal: any clues why mine says 'unknown option' for --config=java?
<Zaelore> the parted problem is fixed
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: how'd you do it? reboot?
<intelikey> hey hey hey...  i think that's a pci nic in that old box   i can use it in this one...   then i can expand the small lan by using this box as a gateway to the gateway...     errr ummm that does work doesn't it ?
<nixternal> don't do --config=java, do --config java
<nixternal> drif: ^^
<drif> nixternal: sorry :D
<Zaelore> well I got this new usb disc drive
<nixternal> tis alright
<Zaelore> and I was messing around with parted with it
<Zaelore> and I unmounted it somehow and got parted to hang like I told you earlier
<Zaelore> it may have been not completely 'unmounted' but it was as far as I knew
<drif> nixternal: thanks, that actually migh have solved one prob my friend had earlier
<drif> +t
<Zaelore> and I pulled the drive out of my computer
<Zaelore> and then I was talking to the kernal
<Zaelore> or something
<yurimxpxman> hehe
<Zaelore> it was weird and I couldn't find the print screen key
<Zaelore> so I typed zf and it died
<intelikey> Zaelore classic   :)        yeah i/o errors   kernel don't like loosing hardware he's talking to ...
<Zaelore> lol
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: I'd still submit a bug report, though. It should be able to recognise that the hardware was pulled
<intelikey> yurimxpxman bug the kernel team.  not ubuntu   it's kernel side.  i/o  errors
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: that's what I meant
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: you should report it on the LKML
<Zaelore> where do I submit a bug report to the kernal team?
<afiestas> hi, in gutsy will be posible configure wpa+static ip with a gui ? (now i'm using feisty with wlassistant)
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: http://www.lkml.org/
<intelikey> yurimxpxman means the ubuntu folks "can't fix that"  the kernel developers are the ones who will have to change it if it gets changed.     linux kernels "do not like to loose mounted fs's" period.
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: create a new gmail account and sign up for the linux kernel mailing list, then send them a message
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: read the lkml faq
<Zaelore> is it bad to use an existing account?
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: yes, because you'll get about a thousand e-mails a day from that list :-)
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: or you may wish to just e-mail the list and request that all replies be CC'd to you
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: the address is linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: make sure you use a mail client in GNU/Linux and not Gmail, or else your e-mail will go to the bit bucket
<Zaelore> i'm still a little confused about whether I will be wanting replies or not
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: just request the replies to be CC'd to you. That way, you'll only get responses about your message. You'll want to read the replies to make sure they don't need more info
<Zaelore> why is it bad to use gmail?
<|biovore|> gmail is ok for crud mail..  Don't use it for secure stuff..
<yurimxpxman> Zaelore: the list's server rejects all mail except those delivered by a GNU/Linux mail client. Stuff like hotmail and e-mails from win32 clients are ignored.
* intelikey imagines the kernel team replying that it's not the kernel it's the app that didn't conform to standards that wouldn't release the  i/o     and the parted folks  saying there is nothing wrong with parted  it's designed to not release i/o until it exits so it doesn't destroy the disk...
<yurimxpxman> |biovore|: I'd hardly consider the LKML to be sensitive information
<Zaelore> well I made a new gmail account
<intelikey> and in the mean time we have to put up with full system lockup ....
<|biovore|> well google spam filters block hotmail and yahoo because of spam problems..
<yurimxpxman> |biovore|: no they don't..
<|biovore|> I thing gmail to hotmail and yahoo has the same problems..
* intelikey hasn't seen an email in years  and hasn't missed it a bit.
<|biovore|> hehe
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: how do you function..?
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: you can't even order things online without e-mail :P
<arun> intelikey: you don't email?
<intelikey> yurimxpxman pretty regularly   and you ?
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> arun  no
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: pretty reguraly what?
<intelikey> arun i stopped a few years back.
<intelikey> <yurimxpxman> intelikey: how do you function..?   <intelikey> yurimxpxman pretty regularly   and you ?  <<<<  it's  a joke....
<intelikey> and a bad one.
* yurimxpxman hugs his gmail account
<arun> intelikey: how do you communicate? don't you need to use email where you work?
<yurimxpxman> arun: intelikey has no life outside freenode. He's a human bot :-)
<intelikey> arun heh  i accatually cant use email at work    so  no.   it's all hard copy  and mostly hand delivered.
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: where do you work?
<intelikey> yurimxpxman lol    that may be close to true...   lol
<yurimxpxman> mcdonals? :P
* yurimxpxman welcomes dsmith_
<dsmith_> hello
<yurimxpxman> :-)
<intelikey> yurimxpxman i really can't talk about that.   for the record i gather and distribute information,  and that's all i can say.
<dsmith_> anyone run compiz?
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: aha. I've done super-secret work before, too, but it wasn't exactly the legal kind.. :P
<yurimxpxman> dsmith_: I've played with it, but I don't believe _anyone_  uses it permanently
<intelikey> :)   then i'm probably not the guy to tell that too..  lol
<Zaelore> uh oh he works for the fbi
<dsmith_> hmmmm well since beryle has merged what is currently being used?
<dsmith_> Zaelore: Nah, he's a compnay man for sure..
<yurimxpxman> dsmith_: beryl is the new toy, but, again, I don't believe anyone actually uses it all the time
<mendred> dsmith_: compiz-fusion.. (#compiz-fusion)
<dsmith_> mendred: thx
<mendred> yurimxpxman: ur looking at one who uses it all the time :)
<yurimxpxman> dsmith_: or #beryl would be better
<dsmith_> I've run beryl
<yurimxpxman> mendred: why..?
<dsmith_> kinda buggy
* yurimxpxman hugs is vt
<mendred> yurimxpxman: expo and scale plugins mostly..very convenient
<mendred> and plus the gutsy compiz seems very stable and fast
<mendred> on kde
<mendred> so why not
* intelikey notes another console user
* yurimxpxman is actually using konversation atm
* yurimxpxman welcomes megalomaniac
<megalomaniac> thanks...
* yurimxpxman received a version request from intelikey..
<intelikey> yeah but it didn't answer
<megalomaniac> anyone know the linux equivelent to winrar?
<intelikey> just checking your "* yurimxpxman/#kubuntu is actually using konversation atm"
<yurimxpxman> megalomaniac: ark
<intelikey> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dsmith_> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<yurimxpxman> !dsmith_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsmith_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> oh my poor little server is so bawged down...
<megalomaniac> thaks a lot....
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: you're speaking to a person who hosts ssh & apache and uploads torrents at the same time on a 384kbps upload.. yikes
<intelikey> yurimxpxman dialup here    still care to compare notes ?
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: what do you host?
<intelikey> myself
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> just a gateway   but it's in the process of apt-get dist-upgrade    right now.  so it's boged
* yurimxpxman found nothing on intelikey's port 80..
<intelikey> swamp'd
<intelikey> no only in the dmz
<intelikey> infact you shouldn't have found any open ports out there
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: didn't try. I just tried 80
<intelikey> and i don't run apache
<intelikey> cherokee
* NickPresta hates torrents
<yurimxpxman> NickPresta: why?
<intelikey> you also need to remember what i have spent on computers     $0.00
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: why?
<intelikey> not sure how much lag  so   why what ?
<yurimxpxman> intelikey: I thought FBI agents made a pretty good living :P
<intelikey> they probably do.
* yurimxpxman hides from Agent_bob
<NickPresta> yurimxpxman, sisters are downloading a movie or something else stupid. I'm seeding a Kubuntu DVD image. My sisters and I are all logged into IM, I'm on XChat, plus my HTTP server. Congestion =(
<yurimxpxman> NickPresta: I have a solution for you: stop seeding the movie :-)
<NickPresta> yurimxpxman, I will tell my sisters that in the morning, yes. =)
<Zaelore> kill their download
<Agent_bob> i'm only 11 years old.
<drif> NickPresta: throttle that torrent transfer a bit..
<NickPresta> it isn't a big deal since everyone else is asleep. I'm in the only one awake...
<wastedfluid> hi guys.  Is /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux the scripts for hibernate+standby in KDE?
<NickPresta> drif, I've told them countless times about upload slots, max connection, max upload, etc. They're stubborn. heh
<Agent_bob> "irc, where men are men,  and women are men,   and children are..."
<drif> Agent_bob: your colleagues?
<NickPresta> wastedfluid, it appears so. Try `cat /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-reboot-linux`. It looks like it...
<wastedfluid> NickPresta: thanks.
<wastedfluid> just implementing s2disk, and s2ram..
<Agent_bob> drif  :)   in a sense i suppose
* yurimxpxman is going to bed
<yurimxpxman> ..but can't put his away message on because it already is :-)
<Agent_bob> drif you can probably google that quote.  i don't recall who's it is...
<NickPresta> wastedfluid, try the 'hibernate' package. It might do what you want...
<NickPresta> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> wastedfluid,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/hibernate
<wastedfluid> NickPresta: No thanks.  I know for sure s2disk works.
<drif> Agent_bob: I'm familiar with that quote.. "..fbi agents"
<Agent_bob> !hybernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hybernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastedfluid> I've never been successful with anything other than s2disk.. from 6.06 up.
<wastedfluid> but, thank you anyway.. I appreciate it.
<Agent_bob> well NickPresta there used to be an infonode on that...
<drif> should consider sleep I guess
<wastedfluid> I should, to
<wastedfluid> too* - ack!
<Agent_bob> drif shalom,   and sleep well
<NickPresta> wastedfluid, try this too: http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/
<wastedfluid> Oh, NickPresta.  I've already installed uswsusp.. that is the s2disk.
<drif> Agent_bob: thanks :)
<NickPresta> wastedfluid, oh. heh.
<wastedfluid> hehe. ty though.
<wastedfluid> thanks again, Nick.
<wastedfluid> Good day.
<intelikey> if init runs a script that calls  apt-get   where will the output be ?
<intelikey> tty0 ?
<intelikey> tty8 ?
<intelikey> i'd like to check the progress   but don't want to phisically go to the box...   isn't that sad...
<flaccid> not really
<intelikey> you only say cause you are the same way...  :)
<flaccid> true
<intelikey> wow.   hot debate in ##linux    windows -vs- the unstable unsuable super-expensive *nix world.   heh
<intelikey> or actually a troll getting picked apart...
<intelikey> so anyone know, if init runs a script that calls:  apt-get dist-upgrade -y  :where will the output be ?   so i can check up on it, every few hours...   ?
<flaccid> um check all tty?
<drif> intelikey: why not redirect output(s) to file?
<intelikey> -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 228.723 seconds
<intelikey> sorry.
<gnyffel> Can anyone think of why aptitude insists that the linux-restricted-modules-generic has 2.6.20.15.14 as a dependency, despite 2.6.20-16 being available?
<dhq> how do i monitor incomin connections
<drif> dhq: netstat
<drif> dhq: or what do you mean precisely
<dhq> drif, i mean bluetooth connections
<dhq> how di i monitor  bluetooth connections
<dhq> how do i monitor  bluetooth connections
<SteamMachine> Hello World!
<standa> hello everybody
<flaccid> !info kbluetooth
<ubotu> Package kbluetooth does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<flaccid> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dhq> is there anyway i can use my pc as a headset for my cell via bluetooth
<drif> dhq: yup, we once accidentaly (wasn't our purpose at the moment) paired up cellphone and laptop
<drif> laptop's soundcard to be more exact
<dhq> drif, how do i do it
<drif> dhq: hard to say right away, I don't have any bluetotth devices in my linux setup
<dhq> :(
<dhq> drif, can you link me if you have any idea
<drif> dhq: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=26045232
<drif> dhq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=bluetooth&titlesearch=Titles
<gundam_rx78nt1> Hello, I have installed Kubuntu on my laptop and the login screen is scrolling off the screen when I move my mouse in any direction past the screen. I think that it is virtually expanded and I want to change it so it can display the page with the correct resolution. Any pointers?
<drif> gundam_rx78nt1: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and match your "Virtual" with your real resolution
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, let me try that.
<paritosh> is there a way to recover your /var. i lost it when i tried to mount it on a separate partition.
<drif> lost it?
<paritosh> i mean...like you have to copy the stuff from the original /var to the new partition right?
<paritosh> the permissions got messed up during that process
<paritosh> now some programs can't write to their directories, so my system is kind of broken in some ways
<combo> what should i do if some of programms i want to install need 'libdaaf2-0'? where can i get this ?
<jake> <ubotu> my adept crashes
<jake> <uboto> help please.
<paritosh> ?
<drif> jake: "he" is a bot..
<drif> jake: it does sometimes..use apt-get or aptitude istead?
<jake> yah. but he detecting the word adept crash
<jake> he gave the right command before
<paritosh> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<paritosh> !ubotu adept crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jake> my adept says i cannot modify it, it says some other app running
<combo> !libfaad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libfaad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jake> help guys please
<jake> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<combo> jake: reboot system cuz adept is using by some else apps
<drif> jake: sudo lsof /var/cache/apt/*
<drif> jake: to see if something is already accessing it
<jake> i did it but nothing happens
<drif> no output?
<jake> ! adept crashes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept crashes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> what are you trying to figure out?
<NickPresta> adept crashed?
<NickPresta> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<NickPresta> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<NickPresta> that's it...
<jake> yes!! this is what im looking for! thanx
<MrBougo> hiho
<MrBougo> is it possible to set up an alias that is usable with sudo?
<uubu> alias for a command?
<MrBougo> yup
<uubu> what would you like the command to do?
<MrBougo> i set up an alias
<MrBougo> but i cant use it with sudo
<MrBougo> its not about a specific alias
<jake> anybody here guys using a vmware?
<MrBougo> but if i set up aliases, i cant use them with sudo
<uubu> by alias do you mean symlink?
<jake> i installed vm player
<MrBougo> jake: a vmware hostink kubuntu or a kubuntu with vmware?
<MrBougo> a bash alias uubu
<jake> yes
* uubu goes to google that
<jake> i wanna install windows to my kubuntu
<uubu> how are you setting the alias, MrBougo
<MrBougo> alias <something>="<omething else>"
<uubu> might i suggest #bash
<uubu> what is the actual problem with the alias you made
<MrBougo> i'm on it
<MrBougo> the channel is pretty empty
<MrBougo> oh wait
<phoenixz> I just did a full upgrade from within adept manager, and now I don't see the hibernate option anymore in the shutdown screen.. why is this, and how do I get hibernate back?
<gundam_rx78nt1> drif: that didn't work. It changed the resolution on the login screen but it also changes the desktop resolution to the same resolution as the virtual setting. I have an nvidia chipset card.
<MrBougo> okay uubu
<MrBougo> they suggested me to mak a scipt
<uubu> what is the actual problem. what is the actual alias you tried to set... i dont know the problem yet
<jake> MrBougo where do i get vmware server?
<uubu> jake: http://vmware.com
<uubu> !vmware > jake
<paritosh> how do you find what process writes to a directory in /var
<uubu> Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<uubu> oopsy
<combo> !streamtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streamtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<combo> what was command to install ntfs-configure so i can make ntfs partion writable ? :] 
<combo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<flaccid> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<combo> flaccid: yes, i have 3g but also need something else to configure that
<combo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<flaccid> it says it on that page: Enable the universe repository and install the ntfs-config package. See Installing Software.
<flaccid> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<combo> !secpolicy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secpolicy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nobbi> moin moin
<danya> hello .. I need some help .. I don't know whats wrong with my system .yesterday I cou;dnt log into gnome till now ..whenever I choose gnome desktop nothing appears on the desktop .. anyone ?
<danya> I'm on feisty 64-bit
<Lynoure> danya: You might get better help on that on #ubuntu if your kde login works fine
<danya> Lynoure : thanks
<NickPresta> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<NickPresta> good ubotu
<NickPresta> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MrBougo> hello, it' me again :p
<MrBougo> it's*
<Assid> oh crap
<NickPresta> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<MrBougo> when i write my bash script, i try to execute it
<MrBougo> isnt it supposed to work without using the "sh" command?
<NickPresta> assuming you havea shebang
<NickPresta> and its +x
<MrBougo> a shebang?
<pag> MrBougo, chmod +x yourscript  and  ./yourscript
<NickPresta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<pag> make sure you're in the right directory
<MrBougo> yup
<NickPresta> so #!/bin/sh and then chmod +x script. then ./yourscript
<MrBougo> oh, that's called a shebang
<MrBougo> i didnt know
<NickPresta> hashbang/shebang
<gundam_rx78nt1> how and where do I change the login screen resolution? I have on my grub menu.lst file vga=0x317 and whenever I change my virtual resolution on my xorg.conf file, it changes the desktop resolution. Please help me.
<pag> I'd reccomend #!/bin/bash  since ubuntu has a 'nice' feature to point sh to dash
<NickPresta> pag, yes. I forgot to mention that since I updated the symlink (stupid dash).
<carbonfreeze> its best to call with /usr/bin/env bash for platform friendlyness
<NickPresta> if your script is posix compliant, you might as well use /bin/sh as /bin/sh is supposed to point to a posix compliant shell.
<NickPresta> well, I'm off to sleep. Goodnight #kubuntu
<|marco|> italiani?
<|marco|> italiani?
<|marco|> ????
<pag> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MrBougo> oh, kubuntu-it exists too?
<MrBougo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MrBougo> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<MrBougo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MrBougo> !it | |marco|
<ubotu> |marco|: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MrBougo> he didnt understand
<MrBougo> bye
<combo> always after start-up there is a adept-manager informing me that i have to upgrade libfaad2-0. and i'm always upgrading it :/ how can i stop that ?
<guitarhero> hi
<pag> combo, disable one of two conflicting repos
<combo> pag: how to do that, master ? :)
<pag> combo, it's hard to say... could you pastebin the output of " apt-cache policy libfaad2-0 "
<combo> pag: ok
<combo> pag: done :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35092/
<pag> combo, what's that "http://ubuntu.cafuego.net feisty-cafuego/all" repo? anything important?
<combo> pag: let me see...
<combo> pag: i have this repo from forum... don't know actually what is this... but not necessary :P
<combo> delete this repo ?
<germaine> french room pls
<pag> combo, comment it - there's no need to delete anything :)
<pag> !fr | germaine
<ubotu> germaine: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<germaine> ty ubo
<pag> combo, iow: prefix lines related to thet repo in sources.list with #
<germaine> ubo i have some  problem for install yahoo messenger
<combo> pag: done :)
<pag> !ubotu | germaine
<ubotu> germaine: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<combo> pag: thanks a lot :D
<pag> combo, does it work now?
<pag> germaine, why are you trying to install Yahoo messenger - try using Kopete instead
<combo> pag: reboot and then we'll see that
<pag> combo, don't reboot. just " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade "
* pag doesn't understand why people like rebooting
<linoleum_> hi guys, I m kurently using ubuntu, but I m doing an apt-get install kde at the moment ... is there any way , to use kde4 instead of the normal kde 3.5 ?
<pag> linoleum_, please see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<pag> linoleum_, and in my personal opinion; you should've installed kubuntu-desktop instead of kde
<combo> pag: now it works! no more this stupid adept manager update :D
<linoleum_> pag, tkx for that. Why shoud I installe kubuntu-desktop instead of KDE ? I m a gnome user, I just want to try KDE for 1 week, and if possible, kde 4 too . I wish to have both desktop envirmenemt, but keep the ubuntu base
<dhq> flash doesnt seem to be working on my pc
<dhq> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<combo> how can i edit KDM themes?
<combo> i mean how to change login theme ? :] 
<combo> ...if downloaded some new stuff
<dhq> flash doesnt work for me :(
<germaine> why it is impossible of  to go in room with kepete
<germaine> kopete
<pag> linoleum, sorry that took so long: kubuntu-desktop is a usable enviroment, with good programms chosen for you, while kde is just a package that contains pretty much everything kde-project has created
<pag> combo, install kdmtheme -package
<pag> !doesntwork | dhq
<ubotu> dhq: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<combo> pag: :)
<dhq> pag, well firefox doesnt display flash it crashes
<combo> pag: '-package' option is unknown
<pag> dhq, does other browsers work?
<combo> maybe without '-package' ? :)
<pag> combo, sudo apt-get install kdemtheme
<combo> right :] 
<combo> done already, thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: System Settings, Appearance, KDM theme manager, add theme
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: Install new theme, to be precise
<dhq> pag, konqueror works to some extent
<pag> dhq, which ubuntu version and arch are you running?
<dhq> fiesty
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: uhh... now i see u wrote that cuz i've just wanted to ask how to install new themes :D thx for answer ;)
<combo> - i couldn't find that
<wers> have anyone here tried cnr?
<wers> it seems to be operating now
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: to change KDM theme - as u said - i have to click on Administration Mode... and there is no such button :|
<combo> ...so i can't change KDM theme :] 
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: You need to scroll down a bit, it's probably not on the screen (for whatever reasons)
<combo> MilhousePunkRock: crap! can't find that
<pag> combo, or use " kdesu systemsettings " it'll open Sys.Set.s with Admin priviledges
<combo> there is no scroll option anywhere
<combo> pag: try that
<MilhousePunkRock> combo: Otherwise try kcontrol
* pag votes for kcontrol too
<combo> pag: it works :)
<combo> ok thanks for help guys
<phanatik> haaaaaalllooo wer ist hier deutsch, kennt sich mit beryl und xgl aus und kann mir helfen?
<pag> !de | phanatik
<ubotu> phanatik: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Naugas> Hi! How do I install locales separately for use of native characters?
<Naugas> Found it mentioned here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WriteSupportForNTFS - but I can't find much more...
<Naugas> ...like what install it "separately" is? I've installed swedish through adept manager.
<Naugas> or maybe not... :\ only for kde it seems like.
<ksivaji> is it possible compile gtk programming with
<ksivaji> can i compile gtk program using gcc
<ksivaji> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<combo> - where are defaultly saved KDE wallpapers ?
<combo> i meant where are defaulty KDE wallpapers ? :}
<combo> can someone tell me where are deafult KDE wallpapers ? which folder ? :] 
<runlevelten> ksivaji: yes. combo: kdeprefix/share/wallpapers iirc
<runlevelten> ie: /usr/share/wallpapers
<ksivaji> runlevelten  http://pastebin.com/d3149dadd      see this
<combo> runlevelten: THXXXX :)))
<runlevelten> ksivaji: most errors compiling are through dependency problems.
<runlevelten> ksivaji: You fulfil dependencies for compilations not with the normal packahes, but the dev ones
<runlevelten> so blah-devel, blah_devel, blah-dev :)
<ksivaji> runlevelten i cant get you gtk is new for me
<runlevelten> Well it's general advice. You're missing gtk development files, which will be in the repos
<ksivaji> runlevelten but how to locate tthat fiile
<runlevelten> sudo apt-cache search gtk | grep dev and install the one that fits your current gtk version
<phayz> i'm trying to enabled the 'artwiz' (bitmap) fonts.  after installed the deb package, i ran the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig" and restarted X
<phayz> my problem is that these fonts are not visible to kde apps and i don't understand why
<phayz> bbiaf
<solarwaver> is anyone knows why when i play a game computer shutdown
<phayz> solarwaver: can you find any relevant messages in the various system's logs - /var/log? - e.g. /var/log/messages
<ksivaji> solarwaver it happen only when you play games or all the tome ?
<ksivaji> time*
<phayz> solarwaver: are you running the game under the X or from the console?
<solarwaver> from the x
<phayz> solarwaver: in that case you should check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for relevant messages
<solarwaver> is something with the nvidia glx
<solarwaver> ?
<phayz> solarwaver: has this problem started recently or has it "always" happened?
<solarwaver> it always happen
<combo_> do u use guarddog perhaps ? :}
<solarwaver> what is guardog?
<combo_> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<combo_> - can't configure in guarddog FrosWire connection :] 
<phayz> solarwaver: are you sure you're using the correct nvidia driver for your card?
<solarwaver> nvidia glx?
<phayz> solarwaver: there are about three different nvidia driver packages available from (k)ubuntu, i believe
<phayz> solarwaver: did you use "restricted-manager" to install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<solarwaver> i use adept
<solarwaver> i have a nvidia geforce 4 mx440 128m
<solarwaver> and i intall nvidia glx
<solarwaver> i must restart stem after that?
<phayz> solarwaver: i'm not an expert in this area, sorry
<phayz> solarwaver: after this installation, you should at least have restarted X
<solarwaver> what is the 3 packages?
<phayz> solarwaver: is it possible to disable the use of glx in the game you're trying to play - just as a test?
<phayz> solarwaver: nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx-legacy
<solarwaver> waiut a minuteto restart
<solarwaver> hello
<phayz> solarwaver: hello 2 u  :)
<solarwaver> hi pahyz
<solarwaver> until now it is not playing anything
<richard> can someone give me the command to fix adept if its screwed
<runlevelten> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<combo_> - is GUARDDOG launching at start-up automaticly ?
<richard> cheers obotu thats the one i was looking for! =)
<phayz> solarwaver: sorry for the delay - i don't know what else might be going wrong
<phayz> solarwaver: maybe google for the message in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<phayz> solarwaver: also, check that you're using the correct nvidia-glx-XXX package but checking the list of drivers and cards on nvidia's web site
<solarwaver> how i change color depht
<solarwaver> ?
<jana> hello, what's the status bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<jana> because it doesn't work
<solarwaver> how i change color depht?
<jana> how do i install bcm43xx firmware because it doesn't work: http://pastebin.com/m7d1e3588
<nosrednaekim> jana: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<phayz> solarwaver: to force a specific color depth, add a line to your /etc/X11/xorgc.conf file's "Screen" section - "Defaultdepth XX", where XX is the depth you want
<Q-collective> Hello all, could anyone point me to a nice wireless howto for a broadcom card?
<nosrednaekim> Q-collective: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<phayz> solarwaver: sorry but i've got to go for the night
<Q-collective> nosrednaekim: thank you, I have a broadcom 57xx card though and that howto is written for 43xx cards, does that matter?
<nosrednaekim> Q-collective: to tell you the truth IDK... i've never read it :)
<nosrednaekim> let me see
<Q-collective> hehe
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> which modem broadcom exactly
<nosrednaekim> Q-collective: no, it probably does not.
<nosrednaekim> Q-collective: wait a second.... the 57xx is ETHERNET.
<flaccid> http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netxtreme_server.php ?
<Q-collective> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Q-collective> that's what lspci says to me
<Q-collective> :>
<nosrednaekim> Q-collective: I thing thats a 43xx
<nosrednaekim> *think
<Q-collective> ok
<germaine> why when i click  joint a room   i am not in an room
<combo_> why frostwire cannot connect to the network ? :|
<germaine> i have gaim
<germaine> i must donwload some plugins
<germaine> or no
<solarwaver> i have a nviadia geforce 4 mx440 128mb which driver is the best the lecasy or the glx?
<nosrednaekim> germaine: whats the problem?
<nosrednaekim> solarwaver: glx
<nosrednaekim> but not glx-new
<germaine> the probleme is  gaim   when i click joint a room  impossible  to get
<germaine> arizona:1  i click and nothing
<runlevelten> for what protocol?
<runlevelten> Yahoo?
<germaine> i do not know
<runlevelten> You don't know... what service you have signed up for...
<runlevelten> ?
<solarwaver> the lecasy one for the old nvidia cards right?
<flaccid> Q-collective, here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDell
<nosrednaekim> yay flaccid!!
<flaccid> Q-collective, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<solarwaver> nosrednaekim the driver for the older nvidia cards?
<germaine> run i do not know
<germaine> i have just donwload
<solarwaver> nosrednaekim the driver for the older nvidia cards?
<nosrednaekim> solarwaver: the geforce 4 are very odd, they are not supported by the legacy driver, and are not supported by the newest drivers. Use the mvidia-glx package
<nosrednaekim> solarwaver: please do not repeat yourself, it is rude.
<gorgonizer> is there an easy way to add pata_via driver to the kernel without having to rebuild it?  If not, what is the best methodology of rebuilding a Kubuntu kernel?  I have rebuilt Gentoo/Debian kernels, is it a similar process?
<nosrednaekim> gorgonizer: it is very similar(probably identical) to Debian's
<solarwaver> ok
<nosrednaekim> gorgonizer: but you can probably just build a module, but I guess it depends on the function.
<gorgonizer> nosrednaekim: cheers for that, how would I build just the module?
<nosrednaekim> gorgonizer: probably just go get the source, unzip it, an run "make" and "make install"
<nosrednaekim> gorgonizer: the source will have instructions
<germaine> #  netstat -laputen
<gorgonizer> thanks for the assist!!
<germaine> some  are close_wait
<combo_> what is ALT+SPACE shortcut actually ? i have some window with 'catapult' ?!
<fdoving> you can launch apps from it.
<combo_> fdoving: every app ?
<fdoving> start typing for example 'konq' and you'll get Konqueror.
<fdoving> combo_: every app in the menu.
<combo_> WOA!
<combo_> such great!
<combo_> :D:D
<fdoving> you can also enable other things.
<combo_> so what is shortcut for minimize window then ?
<fdoving> like 'spell someword'
<combo_> i used for all my life ALT+Space+N
<combo_> :] 
<combo_> fdoving: programmers made GREAT job! xD
<solarwaver> nosrednaekim where can i find the mvidia-glx
<solarwaver> ?
<fdoving> combo_: you can try alt+f5 to minimize.
<combo_> fdoving: and where can i change it ?
<combo_> ok, found that :)
<fdoving> combo_: kmenu -> system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> keyboard shortcuts
<solarwaver> is anyone knows what package i use for nvidia GeForce 4 mx 440 128 mb?
<combo_> fdoving: thanks for explanation
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<gorgonizer> solarwaver: I would imagine nvidia-glx, rather than the legacy or new ones..
<solarwaver> the nvidia-glx is for the new ones?
<solarwaver> is working with sudo?
<Q-collective> hmm
<sehe> hmmm u 2 :D
<Q-collective> ndiswrapper is giving me an error
<Q-collective> $ sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Q-collective> bcmwl5 : invalid driver!
<Q-collective> :\
<sehe> Q-collective: are you malqos from last nite?
<Q-collective> no
<sehe> Q-collective: mmm same erorr
<Q-collective> ah
<sehe> Q-collective: i'd wage a google on it, since it is probably more NDIS related than *ubuntu
<sehe> Q-collective: he had same message with same driver
<werner_> guten tag
<sehe> hi werner_
<sehe> !de
<Q-collective> sehe: alright
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sehe> Q-collective: if it is a broadcom NIC, you may be able to use fwcutter (i use it)
<sehe> !find fwcutter | Q-collective
<ubotu> q-collective: Found: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<solarwaver> i install nvidia-glx with sudo apt-get install its ok?
<sehe> solarwaver: go ahead
<sehe> solarwaver: it's your pc, init?
<solarwaver> what r u mean?
<sehe> solarwaver: no, what do *you* mean. You ask whether it is ok to install something.
<sehe> solarwaver: of course it is. What is your *question*? Any worries?
<solarwaver> it doesn't play anything
<sehe> solarwaver: it?
<solarwaver> ubuntu i mean
<sehe> solarwaver: games? what?
<sehe> !doesn't work | solarwaver
<ubotu> solarwaver: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<solarwaver> the games of ubuntu scorched 3d , nexuiz , tec doesn,t play
<Q-collective> sehe: I cannot install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Q-collective> http://pastebin.com/m10589eec
<sehe> Q-collective: i use fwcutter myself, i never did like to use NDIS. Still relies on proprietary (windows , ugh) drievrs
<sehe> Q-collective: that's a broken link in debian packages. Unfortunate
<sehe> Q-collective: i don't have the package file, you might find it in a package repo
<sehe> solarwaver: so you need better graphics drievrs, ic. Is your card nvidia?
<solarwaver> tes
<solarwaver> yes
<Q-collective> sehe: then where do I put it?
<sehe> Q-collective: anywhere, run 'dpkg -i <packagefile>' to install (or rightclick menu in konq)
<sehe> solarwaver: looks like you should install the nvidia stuff indeed.
<sehe> !nvidia | solarwaver
<solarwaver> nvidia Geforce 4 mx440 128
<ubotu> solarwaver: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FSHero> !NFS
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<runlevelten> There is no such error as "Doesn't Play".
<sehe> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/bcm43xx-fwcutter
<sehe> runlevelten: thanks for sharing :)
<sehe> Q-collective: ^^
<Q-collective> :)
<runlevelten> sehe: You're welcome.
<gorgonizer> runlevelten: cheers, that made me laugh :)
<sehe> hehehe all back at cruising speed aren't we :) lol
<sehe> Q-collective: i don't exactlt know how fwcutter is supposed to work with the driver modules, but I remember, the driver was in the standard kernel, all I needed is run 'bcm43xx-fwcutter from the console.
<sehe> Q-collective: apparently it is only there to avoid legal issues (firmware may be proprietory)
<Q-collective> heh
<Q-collective> now it gives me a dephell ;_;
<sehe> ok i see i linked to unstable
<sehe> maybe find a stable .deb
<Q-collective> right
<sehe> Q-collective: or follow the directions in this page to download directly from berlios (and compile it yourself) http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/HOW_TO_install_the_Broadcom_bcm43xx_Driver_in_Debian_Linux_and_enable_WPA_Encryption
<Q-collective> ah, thx
<sehe> i think http://packages.debian.org/stable/utils/bcm43xx-fwcutter could work a bit better
<sehe> Q-collective: really, there is a problem with the package, so you might report it as a bug
<sehe> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Q-collective> yeah, that's the package that is giving me troubles
<Q-collective> so yeah, I'll report it, later on
<sehe> Q-collective:  ok. seems like the only alternative is berlios (see howto^^). Unless of course you get NDIS to work after all
<fdoving> does anyone have compiz working with kde-window-decorator on gutsy
<fdoving> ?
<sehe> fdoving: i don't but try #ubuntu+1
<combo_> can someone help me with codecs? i installed them via AUTOMATIX but it looks there is something missin' :|
<combo_> [ ** AUTOMATIX v2 of cuz ] 
<sehe> combo_: it looks like... what do you see that leads you to that idea?
<combo_> i see an image buit defromated in one of my *avi movie
<combo_> and there is no subtitles in it
<pag> !automatix | combo_
<ubotu> combo_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<sehe> !codec | combo_
<ubotu> combo_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<combo_> sehe: i though that a-matix installs EVERY necessary codecs. :S
<sehe> combo_: seems installation went fine. could be known limitations of the particular (nonfree) codecs. Have a look at their respectivce websites
<combo_> sehe: ok
<sehe> combo_: nothing wrong with automatics, pag is right in pointing out limited warranty
<combo_> craaaaap! under totem THAT movie works fine... mplayer doesn't work same like my favourite Kaffeine :] 
<combo_> is this depended on movie player ?
<sehe> combo_: actually engine used. Kaffeine, e.g. can work with xine engine, kaffeine engine etc.
<combo_> sehe - correct, on Kaffeine i'm using Xine engine
<combo_> so... because of engine it doesn't work :] 
<sehe> combo_: i'm not into multimedia so I don't know which does what best
<sehe> !doesn't work | combo_
<ubotu> combo_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sehe> hahaha
<combo_> sehe: ok, i'll play with it :)
<combo_> sehe: :)
<sehe> combo_: thanks for letting us know bout the cause !
<combo_> sehe: doesn't work = the image is deformated
<sehe> combo_: I know :) i was just quipping (see 'hahaha' ^^?)
<combo_> sehe: ok ] :->
<jason__10> Morning
<sehe> afternoon :)
<jason__10> Im sort of still in bed.... 14:07
<sehe> haha have a coffee
<jason__10> great Idea lol
<jason__10> demonstrates my tiredness, Did i close the window or get kicked?
<sehe> i fink you closed it
<jason__10> :)
<sehe> ctrl+q becomes a habit (like coffee)
<jason__10> yup, so sehe, what do ya use kubuntu for?
<sehe> sehe: well, do you have a while
<jason__10> lol
<jason__10> I mean, work or play, or both] 
<sehe> wokr and play
<sehe> my webserver + mailserver are on ubuntu
<jason__10> thats good. What work do ya do?
<jason__10> ahh
<sehe> my desktop (development machine) and laptop (office machine) are kubuntu
<sehe> i'm a software developer
<jason__10> Nice one
<sehe> yup
<jason__10> I want to be a remote technician
<meson10> i have a Kubuntu installed..and need fedora to be installed as well
<pag> !offtopic | jason__10, sehe
<sehe> ? as in 'harmony remote' or 'remote'
<ubotu> jason__10, sehe: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<meson10> is it feasible that i dont loose my kubuntu from booting after that?
<sehe> pag: we know... nobody was talking
<stdin> sehe: that's not the point now is it?
<sehe> meson10: yes. although in my experience it is easier th other way round (ubuntu has a friendlier installer with better 'cooperative' partitioning
<jason__10> sehe:  I want to use Kubuntu to remote support people who are having trouble, with its in built KDRC or with TSclient
<sehe> jason__10: ic. doesn't pay very well i'm afraid
<stdin> meson10: as long as you install to a separate root dir then it should be fine
<meson10> sehe: i already have kubuntu installed, when i install fedora..i will loose the kubuntu boot-loader right?
<jason__10> sehe:  hmm
<sehe> stdin: what do you mean?!
<meson10> stdin: yes.....i ..but will have a common /homehave a sepearte root
<Jisao> not necessarily, meson10.
<sehe> stdin: you mean boot partition?
<stdin> sehe: just because no one was talking is no excuse to go off topic
<Jisao> You can install the mbr in the partition instead of the mbr, then chainload fedora.
<sehe> stdin: ic. i'm not to sure that this is clear to the asker tho
<meson10> Ok..i explain it in a jist.
<stdin> meson10: that should be ok,
<meson10> i have sepearet /home.... and a /
<sehe> stdin:  ic - i'm relying on my own judgement for lack of IRC experience. No problem in the future
<meson10> i have a spare 30 GB..with windows on it
<meson10> i need fedora to be installed on 30 Gb..with the same /home
<meson10> thats feasibel right?..with both fedora+kubuntu loading?
<stdin> sehe: that's why we have the offtopic channel, some people won't ask because they don't want to interrupt general chatter
<jason__10> Isn't going off topic okay when you are talking generally? im using kubuntu now, and I want to chat to other kubuntu users to see what they use it for and at the same time help other users with queries.
<meson10> sorry i got terminated
<sehe> stdin: yeah that makes sense. i'm a single-channel user atm still have to make the leap to multi-channel :D
<stdin> jason__10: no, general chatter (even relating to kubuntu) which is not support related goes in #kubuntu-offtopic
<runlevelten> jason__10: there's #kubuntu-offtopic :D
<jason__10> stdin: ok
<jason__10> sorry i didn't realise this was the support channel.
<stdin> jason__10: see the topic :p
<sehe> meson10: as long as you can handle the partitioning yourself ;) i suppose that would be ok
<jason__10> yeah its printed small on my client
<sehe> meson10: be careful when mixing diferent versions of KDE though!
<sehe> meson10: because the kde config resides in ~/.kde per user, and may not work across versions
<Jisao> Speaking of support, is there a place with strong x.org knowledge and Kubuntu? X crash on my hardware with anything else than debian testing and I want to use Kubuntu more regularly.
<meson10> sehe: Oops....this one is pretty updated..[kubuntu] 
<jason__10> Jisao:  doesn't sound good to me
<Jisao> So I have to figure out what causes the crash.
<sehe> meson10: i suppose i must say 'major' releases
<meson10> sehe: Ok.
<jason__10> see you soon,
<sehe> meson10: also, a good backup never hurts
<sehe> meson10: regulars if you can have it
<runlevelten> Yeah, I've been using kde for years, and I never just paste in the user's .kde directory.
<runlevelten> Through harsh lessons learned. :\
<maverick> how can i execute a "*.run" file?
<sehe> runlevelten: i suppose progs will try to remain backwards compatible. as in v2 will run off v1 config, but not vice-versa
<maverick> found it
<sehe> maverick: k
<runlevelten> Yeah. The odd program has borken the configuration horribly, leaving it unusable.
<sehe> runlevelten: meson10: and the catch is, new versions will (always?) silently update the configs to the newer format
<runlevelten> You could totally switch them using scripts though.
<sehe> runlevelten: switching would however mitigate the sharing benefit
* meson10 is getting confused..and thinks he wudn be able to do it :(
<sehe> runlevelten: think of mail folders, amarok stuff
<runlevelten> indeed, and I think you can change that path anyway.
<Jisao> I find that keeping data on a separate partition allows me to have many homes, the data is always available on the extra partition, and no configuration problems in the respective /home(s)
<sehe> meson10: you may just start of using a separate home, and see if stuff works by *cloning* the $HOME dir instead of using it directly. That way, you can back out without needing to have a backup
<runlevelten> Well I paste in the amarok, kmail, kwallet configs etc.
<runlevelten> A script could probably ln them very easily.
<sehe> meson10: my advise: use backups and just go for it
<sehe> runlevelten: cpio | cpio-l is your friend
<meson10> sehe: i cannot afford to lose data, my entire work on kdevelop4 resides here
<runlevelten> What I do is move the .kde directory.
<sehe> runlevelten: ?
<meson10> sehe: so, i need a running kubuntu at any cost.
<sehe> runlevelten: as in let it be recreated
<runlevelten> prior to running a new KDE I move the directory, let the new KDE do its thing then reuse configs as I want them.
<sehe> meson10: i'd say: backups. I hear you wish to share the homes. Just try it out :)
<sehe> meson10: if it is not worth the odd complication, donot bother
<runlevelten> Again, probably not even necessary now, but I have had KDE apps break files and stuff.
<runlevelten> when just reusing the configs directly, because of radically diff versions
<sehe> runlevelten: I never take extra precautions when upgrading. When downgrading/sharing however, i do
<sehe> runlevelten: and may i mention the backup habit once more. it is a safe safety net
<runlevelten> sehe: Precisely. I find that you're best off prepared for 100,000 problems when you didn't need to be, than surprised by one you weren't prepared for
<runlevelten> well, maybe not 100,000, :)
<sehe> my going rate is one a week
<sehe> hardly ever need my backups tho
<AhmedShaheen> I want to install amarok-realplayer engine in Amarok
<sehe> AhmedShaheen: is there a problem?
<AhmedShaheen> how can I do that
<AhmedShaheen> I search for a package or Lib but found nothing
<sehe> are you sure it is a feature of amarok then?
<hydrogen> you probably need to do it manually AhmedShaheen
<hydrogen> it doesn't appear that kubuntu packages the amarok-helix engine
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> or maybe its in amarok-engines
<sehe> hydrogen:  nope can't find it
<AhmedShaheen> i'll try again using amarok0engines
<runlevelten> don't search for what you think the package may be called. You'll almost always be wrong.
<sehe> runlevelten: are you talking to anyone in specific
<AhmedShaheen> I installed a package called amarok-engines
<sehe> any luck?
<AhmedShaheen> but I didn't found any thing changed in the amarok engine lists
<hydrogen> ah
<hydrogen> its a meta package
<hydrogen> that installs only availible engines
<hydrogen> which happens to be only xine on kubuntu
<hydrogen> your going to have to build from source
<AhmedShaheen> where is the source package
<hydrogen> amarok.kde.org
<stdin> AhmedShaheen: you can also try asking in #amarok
<FallenHitokiri> how can I convert postscript file to pdf?
<sehe> FallenHitokiri: ps2pdf
<FallenHitokiri> sehe: in which package is it?
<llutz> gs-common
<FallenHitokiri> thanks
<AhmedShaheen> Hydrogen : Do you mean that I must compile and install amarok package itself ?
<hydrogen> AhmedShaheen: yes
<AhmedShaheen> aha
<AhmedShaheen> and then I'll find the amarok-helix engine ?
<hydrogen> if you have installed the helix headers
<hydrogen> and configure amarok with the --enable-helix option
<hydrogen> I think thats right.. do a ./configure --help
<AhmedShaheen> ok
<FallenHitokiri> ps2pdf segfaults (core dump) :( and if I try to print a pdf with the preinstalled pdf-printer I only get a "Abnormal process termination"
<AhmedShaheen> I'll try
<maverick> does anyone know "TRUE COMBAT ELITE" game?
<BluesKaj> AhmedShaheen, the amarok engine is called xine-engine , which is also used for audio by the kaffeine player
<AhmedShaheen> BluesKaj : Thanks , but my problem is playing Realmedia files this amarok
<AhmedShaheen> I installed Realplay & Helix
<AhmedShaheen> I give xine the codecs path for Realmedia
<AhmedShaheen> but xine still not playing realmedia filesd
<AhmedShaheen> files*
<BluesKaj> usually the helix player runs by itself , not in amarok , from my experience , realplayer is very proprietary
<AhmedShaheen> I used  the realplayer engine in amarok before when I was using Fedora
<BluesKaj> !helix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AhmedShaheen> ok thanks all
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: Helix is open source.
<runlevelten> ie: the basis of RealPlayer on Linux :)
<BluesKaj> yes, but realplayer rm files are coded by realcodecs
<AhmedShaheen> yes, but helix can't play realmedia files
<Dr_Link> So. How long does the Kubuntu LiveCD (one free disk) usually take to be distributed?
<AhmedShaheen> also Realplayer can play MP3
<Dr_Link> I'm in the US, living in South Carolina.
<runlevelten> AhmedShaheen: I remember discussion of issues with amarok-helix - consider checking that up before you chase it down.
<stdin> Dr_Link: few weeks
<faires> Does anyone knows how to able soundkonverter to encode mp3 files?
<Dr_Link> Assuming about 4-6. right?
<faires> Do I have to install other libs, or something alike?
* Dr_Link suspects it will be here sometime in october.
<runlevelten> AhmedShaheen: I play all that stuff without amarok-helix.
<runlevelten> I have RealPlayer, mind you - it's good software on Linux, NOTHING like on windows.
<AhmedShaheen> runlevelten : what's wrong I have made ?
<Dr_Link> Somehow, all of the ISOs I do end up being unbootable. I could only get an Ubuntu ISO going. Kubuntu and Fedora? nope. :(
<runlevelten> also
<runlevelten> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> well, anyone trying deal with realplayer and it's progeny is in for grief using windows or linux IMO :P
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: Superstition.
<runlevelten> Realplayer is absolutely fine on Linux and has been for years.
<runlevelten> No spying, no nasties in startup - it really isn't like the rightly lambasted windows version.
<BluesKaj> ok, if you like real-stuff
<runlevelten> I wouldn't touch it on windows, and I've actively banned it as an admin on windows.
<runlevelten> Conversely, I've been using it to view BBC news on linux for many years.
<BluesKaj> II've stayed away from realplayer etc for yrs due it's agressive nature on windows i guess
<runlevelten> Of course, why wouldn't you? It's horrendous on windows.
<BluesKaj> Yeah, when is the BBC gonna wake up :)
<runlevelten> Well to be fair, for years Real was the only real cross-platform and performant streaming solution.
<BluesKaj> I do like the BBC  RSS feeds tho
<runlevelten> They could have used windows media, but used real instead.
<BluesKaj> wonder if konq will play BBC video ?
<runlevelten> From a support perspective, I'd have to inform people, realplayer's reputation on windows doesn't inform you about the linux software.
<runlevelten> s/inform/tell
<faires> Sorry, I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats, but my soundKonverter still doesn't accept mp3 as "output format"
<faires> Does someone knows what esle can I try?
<BluesKaj> watching BBC using kaffeine/windows media plugin
<pag> faires, you have lame installed?
<runlevelten> faires: you need lame
<faires> pag: I do think so, but let me check
<faires> duh, I hadn't... :(
<faires> Sorry
<faires> pag runlevelten: thanks a lot...
<stdin> faires: I think it also needs ffmpeg
<vordme34> Hello, I'm new to Kubuntu and I have a weird problem with adept_installer. It worked fine till now but it says that it's locked .. probably a conflict with apt-get or aptitude?
<runlevelten> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<vordme34> thnx guyz!
<runlevelten> np :)
<runlevelten> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<BluesKaj> hehe :)
<solarwaver> is anyone knows i set opengl
<solarwaver> ?
<BluesKaj> runlevelten, BBC seems gives us the option (international visitors) to use the windows media option 9kaffeine
<BluesKaj> err kaffeine
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: Possibly to be the only option soon, since the BBC became Microsoft salespeople.
<BluesKaj> Wow , runlevelten...pushing MS eh
<combo> WTF?! i installed ATI drivers from here (http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide); it shows 'Direct Rendering: YES' but it doesn't work anyway :|
<solarwaver> is anyone knows i set opengl ?
<runlevelten> They're promoting it by requiring it to view content the viewers have already paid for. Disgusting and corrupt, and will hopefully be averted.
<runlevelten> Not by the Director General though, since he enjoys being wined and dined by Microsoft in the USA^w9 fact-finding too much.
<BluesKaj> similar to the print mags  PC Magazine & PC World content is 99% MS ..very little mention of Linux in either , on which I have let the subscriptions run out.
<runlevelten> I don't care. In my country, TV watchers line the pockets of the BBC and pay for their programs, or go to prison.
<runlevelten> Anyway.
<BluesKaj> ??
<BluesKaj> it's that corrupt ?
<runlevelten> BluesKaj: You have to pay a TV license by law to watch programs on your telly. The money funds the BBC.
<runlevelten> solarwaver: what you need help with?
<stdin> stdin@#kubuntu:~$ cat BluesKaj runlevelten | sudo tee -a #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> the CBC here is gov't funded as well, by our taxes ..and it uses windows media as well
<solarwaver> is anyone knows i set opengl ?
<runlevelten> solarwaver: what do you mean by "set opengl"?
<germaine> hey run   i have donwload flash_player_9_linux.tar  on my desk  how to make   the files is in code source
<solarwaver> i have a nvidia geforce 4 mx 440 128 do u know why i can't play 3d games?
<germaine> i must the decompressed
<runlevelten> germaine: right click and choose "extract here"
<runlevelten> solarwaver: can you do glxinfo | grep endor
<BluesKaj> germaine , there is a how to here
<BluesKaj> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<solarwaver> i do that in console?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> oops
<solarwaver> i do and it said me "mising on display
<solarwaver> i do and it said me "mising on display" what is that?
<solarwaver> runlevelten i do and it said me "mising on display" what is that?
<solarwaver> runlevelten it show me that
<solarwaver> lib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<solarwaver> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<solarwaver> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<solarwaver> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<solarwaver> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<solarwaver> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<solarwaver> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<solarwaver> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<solarwaver> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<solarwaver> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<solarwaver> bash: grependor: command not found
<solarwaver> u know how i can fix it?
<gilad> Hi, I've got a problem I cant wach DVD on my newly installed Kubuntu. anyone knows how to fix it?
<runlevelten> not grependor,
<Ahmuck> is there a way to adjust sound levels in kubuntu?
<runlevelten> but never mind that
<Ahmuck> beyond the mixer?  the mixer is really a low level adjustment
<solarwaver> runlevelten i do it now
<runlevelten> can you do: grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<solarwaver> i do it now u keep tell me
<arun> hello runlevelten
<runlevelten> hi arun
<solarwaver> it show  me that
<BluesKaj> gilad, install, libdvdcss2 and libxine-extracodecs
<Arwen> Why am I getting 24MB/s sustained read/write on my Ubuntu partition but 50MB/s sustained read/write on my Windows partition?
<solarwaver>  Driver          "nv"
<Arwen> I keep hearing about how ext3 is superior to NTFS, so what's the deal?
<runlevelten> Right, so you don't have nvidia drivers installed.
<runlevelten> !nvidia
<gilad> BluesKaj: do it via apt get ?
<BluesKaj> gilad, and to cover all the bases install w32codecs as well
<solarwaver> i have passed nvidia glx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<solarwaver> i have see that
<chx_> hi. i have an xmodmap , i put it into /etc/XX/Xmodmap but keys specified there do not work under KDE. Where could I put a script so it's used?
<soulrider> hello
<runlevelten> solarwaver. Install "restricted-manager" using adept.
<arun> is there  a gnome equivalent to korganizer?
<gilad> BluesKaj: i'll try - thanx!
<solarwaver> ok
<soulrider> im trying to update my kernel but initramfs wont configure because i dont have enough space in my partition. is there a way for me to remove my RUNNING kernel so i can configure the new one ?
<solarwaver> i do it now and then?
<runlevelten> It's done?
<runlevelten> solarwaver: You have definitely installed it and finished, yes?
<BluesKaj> gilad, make sure your multiverse universe sources are uncommented in the sources.list
<runlevelten> solarwaver: right, now press alt F2 and type restricted-manager
<pag> soulrider, chroot from livecd maybe?
<soulrider> pag: i got a working gentoo installation
<contradiction-pi> hi, i have a really bizarre problem with kde on kubuntu 7.04. whenever i go to the System Settings->Monitor & Display and change the resolution, it says that the settings have been changed, and if i'd like to keep them, but it hasn't actually changed the resolution. so, now i'm stuck at 640x480. how do i actually change the res?
<soulrider> pag: the problem seems to eb i dont ahve enough space for my current kernel AND the new one at the same time
<soulrider> pag: when i dpkg --configure it, do the files generated and that are to be copied remain somewhere? i could boot into gentoo, remove this kernel and forcefuly copy the new one... although it seems like a bad idea
<soulrider> hola tombar__, otro de uruguay :)
<pag> soulrider, hmm... I dunno then - sounds too complicated for me :/
<pag> !fixres | contradiction-pi
<ubotu> contradiction-pi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soulrider> pag: and how about removing the running kernel? =/ or will that lead to even more issues?
<solarwaver> runlevelten i do it
<gilad> BluesKaj: I'm sorry but I'm kinda new at this how do I uncomment the multiverse universe sources?
<BluesKaj> soulrider, perhaps you should make a choice which distro to use exclusively :)
<runlevelten> solarwaver: what did you do, exactly?
<soulrider> BluesKaj: i want both :P
<solarwaver> i pass restrected manager
<runlevelten> pass?
<solarwaver> i install it with adept
<runlevelten> What do you mean by that?
<runlevelten> Right, and now did you run it?
<soulrider> BluesKaj: i thought a 32mB partition was gonna be enough for /boot, i never had problems with other distros =/
<runlevelten> solarwaver: right, now press alt F2 and type restricted-manager
<BluesKaj> gilad, my advice is to use source-o-matic for your sources.list
<pag> soulrider, my guess is, that it'll lead to major problems, but I don't really know a thing about kernels, so don't listen to mee too carefully ;)
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | gilad
<ubotu> gilad: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<solarwaver> i do it but it said that the prog isn't found
<runlevelten> then you didn't install it.
<soulrider> pag: i can probably make things work in gutsy now... but whats the fun in running an old kernel? :P
<solarwaver> i have to do restart?
<soulrider> soulrider: no
<runlevelten> solarwaver: what language do you speak really?
<gilad> 10x
<solarwaver> greek,english
<runlevelten> Aha.
<runlevelten> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<runlevelten> :)
<soulrider> ill try my luck in #ubuntu =/
<[cellfrog] > Hi
<solarwaver> come on i hate greek in os
<[cellfrog] > lol
<runlevelten> Well OK. You don't have to restart
<runlevelten> You need to check the box next to the app name in adept or synaptic, then apply your changes.
<arun> can openoffice open .ksp documents?
<arun> (kspread)
<runlevelten> Simply selecting it _without_ checking the box will do nothing.
<runlevelten> Is that what you've been doing?
<tsdgeos> arun: i think it can not, but you can make kspread save to opendocument
<[cellfrog] > Is there a net tools suit for linux ?
<[cellfrog] > graphical ?
<runlevelten> [cellfrog] : Is there ever. What are you trying to do?
<runlevelten> solarwaver: copy and paste this into konsole: sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<[cellfrog] > Runlevelten: is there ?
<runlevelten> [cellfrog] : there are gazillions of network tools. What are you trying to do?
<solarwaver> in synaptic it show me installed and in adept
<runlevelten> then run it.
<[cellfrog] > runlevelten: i ment an all in one ? Thats why i mentioned suit !
<runlevelten> Oh, you meant "suite"
<runlevelten> I didn't get that, sorry.
<runlevelten> [cellfrog] : well, what are you trying to do?
<solarwaver> i do it on the console and it show me that
<[cellfrog] > :D
<[cellfrog] > sorry !
<solarwaver> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:69: GtkWarning: could not open display
<solarwaver>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<solarwaver> /usr/bin/restricted-manager:243: Warning: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<solarwaver>   xml = gtk.glade.XML("/usr/share/restricted-manager/manager.glade")
<solarwaver> /usr/bin/restricted-manager:243: Warning: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<waylandbill_> [cellfrog] : it depends what you want as to what tool to use. The tools are all there, ping, tracert, dig, nslookup... etc...
<runlevelten> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<solarwaver> sorry
<solarwaver> what now?
<solarwaver> runlevelten
<solarwaver> ?
<[cellfrog] > waylandbill_:  wanted all that you mentioned plus more all in one gui app.
<runlevelten> solarwaver: It's hard to know what's borken without knowing what you've done, and without you really being able to explain it to me... might I respectfully suggest #ubuntu-gr?
<malqos> when i write this: sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/home/malqos/Desktop/untitled folder/bcmwl5.inf  ,  i dont  know why something like  this happend- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35116/  i dont know why this driver doesnt install
<malqos> :(
<Trist_an> I have a trouble wih kmail
<waylandbill_> [cellfrog] : a front-end? I don't know as I don't use one. The right tool for the right job works just fine, so I don't need a front-end to these tools.
<Trist_an> it seems that if someone is not in my address list his name is changed to Unkwown, the date to 1970-01-01 and I can't read the mail
<waylandbill_> [cellfrog] : if you do some research on networking and specifically the linux tools, these tools will become second nature and you wouldn't have a need for a gui front-end to them either.
<voln_> hello, i have trouble with my mp3 library. I uplod mp3 to my flash pleer and order of tracks is not same like in kubuntu
<Arwen> Gah, my hard drive is 97% full. This isn't good.
<JCDG> voin,explain yur problem again, and tell wich program yu use
<voln_> in kubuntu 1,2,3,4 in pleer 3,4,1
<voln_> kubuntu
<voln_> I'm tranfering trough krusader
<tim> hi
<tim> im looking for some help please
<tim> ive got a dell inpiron 1300 and can't for the life of me get the wireless working any one know how to
<[cellfrog] > Waylandbill_: ok.. :/
<contradiction-pi> ubotu: whenever i followed the first directions in http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto, it says that dpkg-reconfigure was not found
<malqos> i would like to install  driver using ndiswrapper but when i write in terminal sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/home/malqos/Desktop/untitled folder/bcmwl5.inf i see this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35116/
<malqos> why?
<malqos> how can i install  this?
<pag> malqos, remove the ~ from the path
<pvdwlaptop> can i upgrade my install to kubuntu from a sidux/debian install ?
<tim> well i followed a set of instrutions which told me to uninstall bcm45xx and form then on i cant even get the WL card to turn on
<tim> yes you can upgrade it
<tim> all you need ot do is download the kde counter parts for unbuntu
<malqos> ok
<tim> the only difference of unbuntu and kubuntu is that the kunbuntu runs with the kde desktop and has different packages installed for stuff like networking
<pier> tracy chapman buddy guy
<malqos> pag: still the same sudo ndiswrapper -i/home/malqos/Desktop/untitled folder/bcmwl5.inf
<tim> can any one help me with a bcmwl5 problem?
<pag> malqos, so the following: sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/malqos/Desktop/untitled\ folder/bcmwl5.inf
<pag> s/so/do
<tim> nah that dosnt work ive tried
<tim> the bcmwl5 is being awkard with me
<malqos> thank
<malqos> its working
<malqos> :)
<greenkobold> the respository "http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release.gpg" is off today?
<tim> so can any one help with a dell laptop problem
<lotro> is there a tool where i can adjust the pitch of a song in mp3 format
<malqos> and right now i have to copies some filest to this catalog /etc/ndiswrapper but i cant because i dont have permission. how can i copies some file  there?
<pvdwlaptop> sudo
<jordi> hello, I upgraded my kubuntu 6.06 LTS a few days ago since a long time and a problem with kdebase-data package raised. Does anybody had the same problem or know somwthing about it?
<jordi> now I can't install anything cause there arae some dependencies unresolved
<jordi> I've tried to install the .deb file with dpkg but dpkg says there is an error with the .deb file
<jordi> the problem causes some other issues like my hard-drive becoming a read-only file system
<jordi> Anybody has an idea about what's happening?
<tsdgeos> jordi: can you paste the error you get exactly?
<jordi> is in catalan
<tsdgeos> i have no problem with that
<hydrogen> export LC_ALL=C
<hydrogen> and then get the error again
<jordi> ok
<tsdgeos> or do what hydrogen says and others will understand it too :D
<tsdgeos> besides for pasting
<tsdgeos> use http://rafb.net/paste/ please
<tsdgeos> or some other paste service
<jordi> dpkg-preconfigure: cannot connect to X server :0
<jordi> debconf: no s'ha pogut iniciar la interfcie: Kde
<jordi> debconf: (DISPLAY problem?)
<jordi> debconf: s'est provant ara la interfcie: Dialog
<jordi> (S'est llegint la base de dades ... hi ha 127053 fitxers i directoris installats actualment.)
<jordi> S'est preparant per a reemplaar kdebase-data 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (fent servir .../kdebase-data_4%3a3.5.2-0ubuntu27.1_all.deb) ...
<jordi> S'est desempaquetant el reemplaament de kdebase-data ...
<jordi> dpkg: s'ha produt un error en processar /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-data_4%3a3.5.2-0ubuntu27.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<jordi>  no es pot fer stat sobre ./usr/share/applnk/.hidden/battery.desktop (que s el que s'anava a installar): Input/output error
<jordi> dpkg-deb: el subprocs paste fou finalitzat pel senyal (Broken pipe)
<jordi> S'han trobat errors en processar:
<jordi>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-data_4%3a3.5.2-0ubuntu27.1_all.deb
<jordi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jordi> this is part of the output
<jordi> I'm sorry, i diddn't see the link
<tsdgeos> ;-)
<tsdgeos> jordi: do you have enough free space?
<jordi> Yes
<jordi> Now i can't reproduce the error because the drive is read-only
<jordi> I will restart
<malqos> how can i copy files this file: /home/malqos/Desktop/untitled folder/bcmwl5.sys to /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5 using cp?how should look like the whole line?
<jordi> sudo cp /home/malqos/Desktop/untitled folder/bcmwl5.sys /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5
<jordi> I think this is the way
<malqos> thanks
<malqos> jordi: cp: cannot stat `/home/malqos/Desktop/untitled': No such file or directory
<malqos> cp: cannot stat `folder/bcmwl5.sys': No such file or directory
<pag> malqos, sudo cp /home/malqos/Desktop/untitled\ folder/bcmwl5.sys /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5
<jordi> or have to remove the blankspace between untitled and /folder
<jordi> malqos, I think pag is the right way ;)
<malqos> yes
<pag> "/path/to/directory with spaces/blaah" works too
<malqos> its working
<malqos> thanks
<pag> and using tab-completion saves an effort :)
<pag> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jordi> yes, is a very useful tip!
<malqos> i need this because i install wifi and when i did that and write ndiswrapper -l i get: bcmwl5 : driver installed / device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx) / drivername : invalid driver!
<malqos> why drivename is invalid driver?
<solarwaver> why restricted manager doesn't play?
<Darky> i want to start a second Xserver session with xfce
<Darky> I tried "startx -- :2 xfce"
<Darky> can anyone help me?
<solarwaver> why restricted manager doesn't play?
<germaine> who know swiftfox
<wastedfluid> hey.. i'm new to kde. I have found .kde/autostart, but where can I put a file to be ran as root?  trying to modprobe ndiswrapper.. if not, my wireless card doesn't work.
<Darky> wastedfluid: put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<wastedfluid> Darky; hold on, let me look.
<an> hey guys,is there a suspend function on kubuntu dappar?
<an> hey guys,is there a suspend function on kubuntu dappar?
<wastedfluid> Darky; Wow.  much thanks.
<an> hello? anyone?
<ubuntu> hallo
<Lieke> i still cant install kxdocker!
<pag> Lieke, tried compiling it already?
<an> hey guys,is there a suspend function on kubuntu dappar?
<Lieke> compiling?
<malqos_> am i on good way to install wifi on my computer? when i write this iwconfig a get: - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35126/
<Lieke> pag, i'm realy noob in kubuntu
<BluesKaj>  an, there is a power save mode i believe in system settings/monitor & display
<an> blueskaj,thanku ,ill check it out
<sioux> hi
<pag> Lieke, http://pimpyourlinux.com/linux-feature-review/kxdocker-review/ <- those look like a fine insructions
<BluesKaj> !compile | Lieke
<ubotu> Lieke: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sioux> is there a italian kubuntu version?
<Arwen> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<an> blueskaj, u mena laptops&power?
<sioux> hey kubuntu-it does not exist
<solarwaver> is enyone knows restricted drivers manager?
<BluesKaj> an , k-menu/sytem settings/monitor&display/power saving
<Arwen> sioux, yeah, it's a redirect. There doesn't seem to be enough kubuntu-it users to merit a separate channel
<sioux>  :-S
<BluesKaj> solarwaver, sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<an> blueskaj,i got it ,it had been already enabled
<BluesKaj> an, suspend , as one does in windows?
<BluesKaj> dunno , maybe someone else knows
<sioux> kubuntu seems have the fetures to intall all languagge except italian!
<an> yea,i remember ubuntu has this function ,but i cant find it in kubuntu when i log out the system
<malqos_> am i on good way to install wifi on my computer? when i write this iwconfig a get: - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35126/
<BluesKaj> sioux, that's odd ...there must be an italian version
<sioux> how is possible add more language to kubuntu?
<llutz> sioux: sudo aptitude install language-pack-it kde-i18n-it
<sioux> :-)
<willwritenow> can i use amsn with kubuntu ?
<willwritenow> dapper drake ?
<pag> willwritenow, sure you can
<willwritenow> which im do you prefer ?
<pag> willwritenow, but I warn you: amsn *is* ugly
<willwritenow> gaim ? amsn ? or anyother ?
<tsdgeos> kopete
<pag> willwritenow, I prefer Kopete - it has multiprotocol support and it integrates well with KDE
<BluesKaj> sioux, look in system/settings/country/regional&language
<willwritenow> do you know kopede does not support foreign chars.
<tsdgeos> willwritenow: you are joking, right?
<willwritenow> even i m using english chars it does not let me to login cause at my pass there is some foreign words :)
<willwritenow> no really i m not joking.
<willwritenow> i have kubuntu ( english ) ..
<tsdgeos> willwritenow: which protocol?
<willwritenow> msn
<tsdgeos> willwritenow: have you filed a bug?
<arun> what is the /opt folder meant for?
<Arwen> OPTional software
<willwritenow> no .. now i m trying to find amsn
<Arwen> stuff that's installed by the user
<pag> !info amsn dapper | willwritenow
<arun> ah.. thanks Arwen
<ubotu> willwritenow: amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<tsdgeos> willwritenow: can i know exactly which foreign chars do you use? no need to tellme the full pwd
<willwritenow> i with upper case.
<tsdgeos> I ?
<willwritenow> with dot.
<tsdgeos> turkish?
<willwritenow> :)
<willwritenow> how do you know ?
<tsdgeos> well, i got some patch for fonts i mantain to add that characters from a turkish dude
<willwritenow> where are you orinally from ?
<tsdgeos> catalonia
<willwritenow> *originally
<willwritenow> i see..
<tsdgeos> 
<tsdgeos> :D
<willwritenow> ehhehe :) yeap that's it :)
<llutz>  i
<willwritenow> :)
<willwritenow> llutz:  :) where re u from ?
<llutz> germany
<willwritenow> u also worked about turkish chars before ?
<llutz> no never, i just was wondering where to find that cahr (never had seen it before)
<willwritenow> tsdgeos:  how do you find updated librarys for kubuntu packages ?
<willwritenow> llutz:  so how did you type it ?
<tsdgeos> willwritenow: you update from daper to something else
<llutz> kcharselect did the job (copy/paste)
<tsdgeos> willwritenow: i'm trying to setup a dummy account at hotmail and if i put a  it tells me the password has not valid characters
<willwritenow> tsdgeos:  i mean i cant find some libraries easily.. i think thats because of the sourse.list file.
<willwritenow> tsdgeos:  u dont need to do that :) .. maybe thats coz of my luck :)
<willwritenow> llutz:  good job :)
<willwritenow> anyone knows how to find good libraries for packages to add in sources.list file. ??
<pag> !easysources | willwritenow
<ubotu> willwritenow: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<willwritenow> thank you ubotu .. will check it now..
<willwritenow> pag what do you mean with easysources ?
<pag> !ubotu | willwritenow, maybe that'll explain what I mean
<ubotu> willwritenow, maybe that'll explain what I mean: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Lieke> yes i compiled pag
<willwritenow> ahaha :)
<willwritenow> god .. :) i luv bots :)
<Lieke> pag, it still ain't working
<Lieke> willwritenow: , wy?
<willwritenow> as you see if that would not help .. none of the human beings are helpin :P
<pag> Lieke, ok.. I'm out of ideas then.. sorry.
<Erwin> i just got in. what's the problem?
<Lieke> allright, pag thnx for helping anyway ^^
<Lieke> Erwin, i cant install kxdocker
<runlevelten> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<willwritenow> opss i have another question .. is it possible to use guarddog at kubuntu ?
<runlevelten> why can't you install it?
<Lieke> because it chrashes
<runlevelten> Installation crashes, or kxdocker crashes?
<_wintermute_> anyone running glx with an i810 chipset
<Lieke> kxdocker
<_wintermute_> or should i uninstall glx and go with aiglx
<runlevelten> Ah, so you can install it. :) Now, did it crash always, or only after you configured it?
<runlevelten> and also, did it crash immediately the very first time you ran it?
<Lieke> yes, runlevelten, it chrashed the first time
* runlevelten notes that kxdocker is buggy, btw.
<combo> - can someone help with :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35124/ :: no acceleration :(
<pag> runlevelten, iirc the packaged version has some major flaws, that prevent it from even launching correctly
<runlevelten> Lieke: have you tried kooldock?
<Lieke> no
<runlevelten> Well try that instead first :)
<Lieke> what's kooldock?
<runlevelten> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<soulrider> hello
* Daisuke_Laptop grumbles
<Daisuke_Laptop> apparently i did something unpleasant.
<soulrider> Daisuke-Ido,  :(
<Lieke> alright
<Daisuke_Laptop> because now my only options for cpu speed are 2.00ghz and 1.60ghz
<runlevelten> pag: to be honest, kxdocker is unstable anyway, so I doubt it's a big hit if the package is borked, heh
<Daisuke_Laptop> it *claims* i have stepping from 800mhz to 2.0 ghz
<Daisuke_Laptop> but nooo
<willwritenow> heyy Do you use any firewall on kubuntu ?
<pag> runlevelten, yup :)
<pag> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<willwritenow> thanx again pag..
<runlevelten> the packager probably saves people the bother, ha.
<pag> willwritenow, default settings should be ok for most of the users :)
<Lieke> runlevelten, i installed kooldock, but how do i have to open it? i have to go to the edge of the bottom of my screen and click on my right mouse... eum nothing seems to happen :s
<runlevelten> did you run it?
<soulrider> guys, im trying to enable bash colors for all users, it works fine, except i have to do source /etc/profile everytime I open a new terminal to see the colors. is there any way for me or any other user to not have to type this ?
<willwritenow> i also wanna use guarddog..
<Lieke> oh it works!
<Lieke> joepie ^^
<runlevelten> Heh, in front of me I have kiba-dock, ksmoothdock, kooldock and kxdocker. Which to play with?
<runlevelten> Support question, honest.
<Lieke> runlevelten, do i still have to install kxdocker now?
<runlevelten> Lieke: Nope.
<pag> runlevelten, isn't Kicker an option? :)
<Lieke> and how do i remove my old docker?
<runlevelten> kicker's functional. scaley docky things are for playing with :)
<pag> runlevelten, but to your question; if you want to play: kiba-dock  if you want something more or less usable: ksmoothdock :)
<runlevelten> I don't use the dock even on OS X really, but I've never tried kiba-dock.
<Daisuke_Laptop> avant-window-navigator
<Daisuke_Laptop> quite lovely
<pag> Daisuke_Laptop, does it work well with KDE?
<Daisuke_Laptop> eh
<Daisuke_Laptop> define "work well"
<paritosh1010> adept keeps saying another package managing software is running
<runlevelten> For a dock: shows shortcuts. Shows running applications. Allows arbitrary apps/windows to be "docked" in it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> for the most part
<Daisuke_Laptop> i didn't have any problems
<runlevelten> like alltray, so when you close the app with the windec close button it just minimises to the dock.
<pag> Daisuke_Laptop, somehow I just had a memory that AWN looked awful and didn't recognise most of the apps :O
<runlevelten> Yeah, I had a memory of it being very 2d and pixellated.. sort of gnomey.
<paritosh1010> adept keeps saying another package manager is running. maybe its the adept-updater, so i closed the adept manager and used the adept-updater. same thing. how do i close these things??!!
<paritosh1010> i even restarted
<pag> !aptfix | paritosh1010
<ubotu> paritosh1010: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<paritosh1010> pag: thanks
<paritosh1010> pag: does that mean some package is broken?
<ubuntu> hello
<pag> paritosh1010, nope.. it usually just means that adept doesn't work as expected
<paritosh1010> pag: it gave an error couldnt install tomcat5.5 before it crashed
<paritosh1010> pag: something like could not commit charges
<pag> paritosh1010, those errors come once in a while - you'll have to get used to them (or dump the adept; it's a smart choise :)
<pag> paritosh1010, did " sudo dpkg --configure -a " return any errors?
<paritosh1010> pag: yeah
<paritosh1010> Errors were encountered while processing:
<paritosh1010>  tomcat5.5
<pag> paritosh1010, pastebin the whole output ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<paritosh1010> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<paritosh1010> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35139/
<noni> Hello
<pag> isn't JDK a java-thingy?
<paritosh1010> pag: yeah
<noni> i cant get myth installed backend....
<pag> paritosh1010, you have java installed and configured?
<pag> !java | paritosh1010
<ubotu> paritosh1010: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<paritosh1010> pag: yeah, well i installed it after tomcat
<paritosh1010> so i should try installing tomcat again?
<pag> paritosh1010, try removing tomcat and installing it again
<paritosh1010> pag: ok. thanks
<paritosh1010> pag: why does it keep saying there was an error committing charges
<Lieke> how do i change the pictograms of kooldock?
<greenday_> hey i m using automatix and it was stopped while it was installing java for firefox :) another bug. - cant say " accept " and its waiting :)
<paritosh1010> pag: changes*
<NickPresta> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<pag> paritosh1010, try sudo dpkg -r tomboy
<paritosh1010> pag: it isnt installed
<paritosh1010> tomcat u mean?
<pag> paritosh1010, yeah, sorry :P
<paritosh1010> pag: synaptic is less buggy
<Lieke> how do i change icons of kooldock?
<pag> paritosh1010, yup. and apt is rock solid :)
<paritosh1010> apt is cl though isnt it?
<pag> Lieke, umm.. right click -> edit?
<pag> paritosh1010, yes it is :)
<greenday_> hey i have installed firefox by using automatix but cant work it :( ..
<greenday_> any commands for firefox to work ?
<Lieke> yes, but does the image can be .jpg?
<BluesKaj> greenday_, type firefox in the konsole
<pag> Lieke, .jpg doesn't always work.. try .png instead
<Lieke> tnx pag :)
<greenday_> BluesKaj: its says " command not found " also automatix says " firefox was installed " ..
<BluesKaj> relogin greenday_
<Artimus> Has anyone used Guarddog before?  I've always used iptables by hand.  Any "gotchas" for an advanced iptables user?  My Kubuntu box isn't plugged in at the moment, I'll be trying it out tonight.
<BluesKaj> !automatix | greenday_
<ubotu> greenday_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Lieke> pag, doesn't work neither :(
<BluesKaj> greenday_, firefox is in the adept pkg manager, that's how you should install it
<pag> Lieke, dunno then.. I'm not familiar with docks :\
<Lieke> nvm ^^
<greenday_> BluesKaj:  thanx .. now i m trying to install it again by using pkg manager.
<greenday_> btw i dont prefer automatix .. .
<BluesKaj> you don't need automatix
<greenday_> it has some options like installing java support .. etc for firefox.. coz of that i hv used it.
<greenday_> but problems :)
<BluesKaj> you can install java with adept too
<greenday_> 'll try :)
<elvirolo2> hi all
<combo> the active partition is called primary, isn't it ? :] 
<elvirolo2> i have a Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG wifi card, and it used to be detected (as eth1) but now it isn't anymare
<paritosh1010> pag: how do you clean an unclean installation
<pag> paritosh1010, huh?  sudo apt-get remove --purge packege  ?
<joey382> what's the easiest way to recursively download all of the files on a romote server? when I ftp my server and mget it only gets all the files without getting the sud directories
<joey382> sub**
<paritosh1010> pag: well, sudo apt-get install keeps saying theres stuff to install. but sudo apt-get remove foo says foo isnt installed
<arun> I have downgraded one of my packages (ttf-dejavu). Ubuntu keeps telling me to upgrade it, can i disable the upgrading alerts just for this package?
<pag> paritosh1010, care to pastebin the output of both?
<pag> arun, apt-get hold package  maybe?
<paritosh1010> pag: ok. its finally worked. sorry :D
<arun> pag: you sure?
<pag> arun, nope.. (and there's not such option :( )
<pag> arun, maybe some dpkg's option?
<arun> pag: ah alright.. so is there any way i can hold it?
<elkin> spooles, install?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's official, i'man idiot, thank you.
<pag> arun, there's dpkg --force-hold  but I'm not sure if that's the one
<arun> hmm
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, who called you an idiot ? :)
<arun> thanks pag
<Ennui> Hello all...I have a question.  I'm trying to set up file sharing.  I have samba installed, but when I go to the sharing system settings applet it still says I need to install the smb and nfs servers.  Is that another package?  I can't seem to find it.
<maverick> enemy territory...anyone played it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: i did.
<Daisuke_Laptop> was wondering why i couldn't switch power management modes.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i was on AC power.
<Daisuke_Laptop> anyway, i'm gone for now
<BluesKaj> Ennui, smb server is aka samba , you can ainstall samba andd smb client with adept or synaptic or apt if you wish
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, uhhm...ok :)
<Ennui> Thanks blues...actually I just found the answer before you said it...I did an upgrade to feisty and this was a known issue.  You have to use apt as adept doesn't uninstall everything you need...then you can resinstall it.
<BluesKaj> well, time to wax the vehicle ...bbl
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just tried to install KDE4 base with adept manager, but it wont, it tells me there is a problem, and after that, I see KDE4 base and KDE4 admin as BROKEN.. How can I get some more info on it, why did it fail, etc?
<phoenixz> Or.. How can I find out WHY trying a to install package in adept manager fails? It only tells me that it fails, and then that its BROKEN.. but it does not tell me why..
<Lynoure> phoenixz: Those are not even in standard feisty repositories, I think...
<phoenixz> Lynoure, dunno.. but the point is: I try to install it, and adept manager says there is "an error".. thats like a windows message, something went wrong.. okay, great, but WHAT went wrong? if I know that, I might be able to fix it
<phoenixz> Lynoure, no flame intended by the way..
<mdr> whats the linux equivalent ipconfig /release /renew
<phoenixz> mdr ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<llutz> mdr: sudo dhclient3 <iface>
<d03boy> wireless assistant is sucking
<d03boy> it wont connect to my wep ap
<|biovore|> knetworkmanger
<knulfine> can someone give me the link for the german chan
<knulfine> ?
<llutz> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<knulfine> thx
<Lynoure> phoenixz: I meant that it's really hard to help you without knowing where your packages are from. I don't know how to get adept to be more verbose, but apt-get and aptitude have verbose flags, I think
<phoenixz> Lynoure, Ah, then I can try those
<esra_> hey from turkey
<esra_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<esra_> is there anybody ?
<tsdgeos> there is
<Level15> hey
<Level15> dumb question...
<esra_> hi
<esra_> i'm esin
<esra_> from turkey
<Level15> my ktorrent's info bar (the thing below showing me the files, peers, etc) for each torrent disappeared... any idea how to get it back?
<drif> Level15: did you happen to resize it?
<Level15> drif i thought so, but no, it's not down there hiding...
<phoenixz> I just installed KDE4 with adept manager, but it does not show up in my login screen.. What package do I have to install do that I can select KDE4 in my login screen?
<drif> Level15: I'd still try - it took me several tries before it catched/snapped the right position
<Level15> drif: hm, ok, i'll try it a little bit more...
<drif> Level15: screen capture might help to estimate your situation
<phoenixz> Do I have to configure something special to use KDE4?
<Level15> drif: ok, sec
<Level15> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<amnesiac_hackers> hai folks
<phoenixz> hi
<amnesiac_hackers> hi poenix
<drif> anyone here with HP w2207 sitting on desk?
<amnesiac_hackers> not me diff
<amnesiac_hackers> damn somebody stole my nick
<amnesiac_hackers> hmm
<logixoul> how do I disable the folder entering zoom-feedback in konq?
<phoenixz> Anyone here who could help with getting KDE4 to work? I already installed it, but how can I login with KDE4??
<c0demonkeys> out of here see ya all later
<Jahman> hi
<intelikey> network hardware issue    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39189
<intelikey> network hardware issue    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39189
<intelikey> anyone know what i missed ?
<Level15> intelikey: sure it's eth1? try ifconfig -a
<drif> intelikey: what makes it eth1?
<intelikey> sorry ?   doesn't that assume /etc/network/interfaces is configured ?
<intelikey> drif the fact that i'm talking to you on eth0  ???
<drif> intelikey: or did you grep those lsmod and lspci?
<phoenixz> After my last adept full upgrade, firefox won't start anymore.. Anything I can do to find out why?
<intelikey> only two eth  one onboard and one card   i'm talking on the onboard and i assume the card is eth1
<Bauldrick> ktorrent is really slow have ports open what else?
<intelikey> leve|15 OK I see what -a is supposed to do...  and no it's not listed.
<BluesKaj> Bauldrick, check the DL rate settings
<drif> Bauldrick: bad trackers?
<logixoul> Guys, how do I disable the effect on opening a folder in Konqueror?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39190
<Bauldrick> blues > I had set max up/download the wrong way round?!! still not very quick though
<megalomaniac> on one machine i have this problem on another i dont:
<megalomaniac> while compiling i receive this message: checking version of gcc... 4.1.2, bad
<megalomaniac> i need gcc3.3 which has been installed...
<megalomaniac> do i need a pointer somewhere
<phoenixz> Anyone who could help me with a dead firefox after a full upgrade with adept?
<Level15> phoenixz: what do you get after yourun firefox on konsole?
<phoenixz> Level15, tried it.. nothing.. just type firefox, enter.. and then nothing.. the cursor just waits on the the next line
<Level15> hey, anyone got a kde update yesterday and now ktorrent doesn't show some info down?
<intelikey> sounds like it's opening off screen
<phoenixz> intelikey, You are talking about FF?
<intelikey> is there a ff itom in the task list    yes   maximize it
<Level15> phoenixz: i'd recommend you check for stalled firefox processes, kill them if necessary, then run it again. if it doesn't work, try moving your .firefox dir to .firefox.old and run again
<phoenixz> Level15, Already done that.. kill -9 `pgrep firefox`
<Level15> phoenixz: what about damaged profile?
<phoenixz> Level15, and moving the .firefox dir is like loosing everything, bookmarks, plugins, etc?
<phoenixz> Level15, How could I check that?
<intelikey> phoenixz yes ^
<Level15> phoenixz: yeah
<phoenixz> Is there a way to see what caused the problem?
<brycew> Can someone please help me with mounting my external hard drive?
<Lynoure> phoenixz: yes, but if it helps, you can move them back bit by bit
<Lynoure> phoenixz: yes, there are ways, but most find them confusing. Ever used strace?
<phoenixz> Lynoure, Nope.. but there is always a time to start :)
<intelikey> s/l trace
<phoenixz> but let me start with just moving files then..
<nosrednaekim> brycew: yep.. just say the problem
<megalomaniac> brycew : use the mount command in terminal
<brycew> I'm trying to use what I was told the original time..... sudo pmount /dev/sda1 and it usually pulls it up, but today its saying mount point auto does not exist :S
<evgen> hi all
<llutz> brycew: create it then and don't use sudo with pmount
<Lynoure> phoenixz: I'm a bit tired to explain it (getting late here), but basicly, start firefox with   strace -s 100 -f firefox   and see where it gets stuck  (pastebin if needed)
<brycew> so just go pmount /dev/sda1?
<logixoul> Guys, how do I disable the effect on opening a folder in Konqueror?
<BluesKaj> logixoul, 'effect' ?
<brycew> Using "pmount /dev/sda1" informs me that "only root can mount /dev/sda1 on auto"
<logixoul> BluesKaj: the icon quickly zooms in before entering the folder
<phoenixz> Lynoure, actually.. just moved the .mozilla dir.. and it still doesnt start.. Guess the install is damaged or someting
<llutz> brycew: so you have a fstab-entry for sda1?
<Lynoure> phoenixz: that's more reason to trace, not less, but you can opt to reinstall first, if you feel like it
<brycew> llutz: I don't even know what that is lol
<phoenixz> Lynoure, I'll try that, would be easier
<Lynoure> phoenixz: tracing is not difficult, intepreting the results can be
<phoenixz> Lynoure, That, I do know :)
<jordi__> How do I do to have klipper started everytime I switch on my machine?
<logixoul> jordi__: open klipper and quit it. You will be asked if you want it to autostart
<Arwen> on Linux, I can create an ISO from a CD by just using dd, right?
<BluesKaj> logixoul, try system settings/appearance/advanced/set effect
<jordi__> ok logixoul, I've done it. Now i will reboot and inform about;-)
<brycew> The other day I asked in here why my pmount wasn't mounted everytime I started up my computer, I had to run the pmount command to get my external hard drive to register everytime I start up.  Asked how I could get it mounted everytime and someone told me to go to "System Settings" and then to "Disk & Filesystems", click "USB Partition" and mount it in the "media/sda1", enable, save, and it will run everytime I start my computer.... But I
<brycew> shutdown yesterday, started up today adn now I can't get my external hard drive to open no matter what :-S
<logixoul> BluesKaj: nope, that's just the colorization
<BluesKaj> gotta go ...bbl
<logixoul> see ya BluesKaj
<phoenixz> Lynoure, Reinstall did it.. I'll try that strace some time later... Thanks!
<brycew> Can someone please help me with my External Hard Drive problem???
<logixoul> brycew: Just state the problem!!!
<Lynoure> phoenixz: it's quite fun. Using it is a bit like having an ant terrarium. =)
<phoenixz> Lynoure, by god, why didn't you say so before? :)
<brycew> I cannot get my external hard drive to open up using the mount command... I was told to oepn it using "pmount /dev/sda1" so I can listen to my music on it, but it's saying mount not found :S
<Lynoure> phoenixz: well, nothing stopping you from using it on whatever, but programs that hang are by far most satistying :)
<jordi__> hey logixoul, the klipper issue is resolved, precious innformation!!! :-))
<logixoul> hehe :)
<phoenixz> Lynoure, I'll be sure to use that more on problematic programs yeah
<logixoul> jordi__: btw, you didn't really need to reboot - you could've simply logged out and then in ;)
<jordi__> Sure, one more experience in my life
<brycew> Can someone Please help me with my above question?
<cloakable> !patience | brycew
<ubotu> brycew: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<logixoul> brycew: what's the EXACT error msg?
<intelikey> brycew being usb it's probably not sda this time   try sdb1
<brycew> "mount point does not exist" but every other day I've been able to use the command and now it doesn't work :S
<brycew> intelikey: device "pmount /dev/sdb1/" does not exist.
<intelikey> brycew ok     cat /proc/partitions
<intelikey> don't flood    just look for a sd   something in there
<logixoul> brycew: there's difference between /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb1/ - use the former.
<intelikey> ah good eye logixoul
<brycew> didn't work logixoul
<logixoul> 8)
<logixoul> 8(
<brycew> intelikey: I did the command you said... gave me a list of things
<logixoul> brycew: same error msg?
<intelikey> brycew yes look through the list    find the partition you want and mount it
<brycew> intelikey: Nope... it gave me .... "Major minor #blocks name" with a list of different partitions? below.
<brycew> there's an sda and sda1
<intelikey> ok sda1 is the partition
<intelikey> now   ls /media
<intelikey> that's   lower case L S
<intelikey> is there any sda1 in there ?
<brycew> wouldn't I type ls /media/sda1?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey>  ls /media
<brycew> yes there is sda1
<intelikey> ok    pmount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<intelikey> what does that say ?
<brycew> type all that in there, space between sda1 /media?
<intelikey> yes
<brycew> It says the following:...
<brycew> "Warning: device /dev/sda1 is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored."......."mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on auto"
<intelikey> ok looks like fstab is hosed     pastebin your /etc/fstab
<intelikey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Sheling> Evening, all.
<brycew> so what exactly do I do then?
<intelikey> you can display it with     cat /etc/fstab      then copy and paste into a pastebin page
<brycew> ok
<intelikey> then give us the url it gives you   so we can view it.
<brycew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35155/
<brycew> That's really cool intelikey thanks for telling me about that pastebin lol
<intelikey> brycew ok line eleven  reads "/dev/sda1  auto nouser,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0"  should be  "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 auto nouser,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0"
<Sheling> Can I bother someone for some advice / instructions on how to get any kind of internet radio software working on KDE?
<intelikey> brycew kdesu kate /etc/fstab      and fix it
<Sheling> (Apologies for interrupting)
<intelikey> Sheling just ask and if anyone present can answer they will
<template_editor>    ?
<Sheling> Cool - thank you.
<logixoul> template_editor: I can't read what you wrote
<flexi-spec> it was in russian
<logixoul> template_editor: try English
<logixoul> ah
<template_editor> bugaga you should not see that gg
<brycew> intelikey: It opened a new window, "fstab [modified]  - Kate" and ran a whole bunch of commands (or something) in my terminal after I typed it.
<Sheling> In short, I've been on KDE for 8 months, and love it. But have been invited to DJ for an online station that uses SAM to a Shoutcast server. I've tried Darkice, IceCast and Muse - I don't know enough to know where I'm going wrong, and I refuse to shift back to XP just for this one single purpose (and live without Amarok!)
<template_editor> anybody know how i can patch kde on frebsd?
<intelikey> brycew ?
<intelikey> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<intelikey> ???
<brycew> Yes, I typed that in just like that
<Sheling> If someone wants to field this in a side channel or over Skype, I'd be hugely grateful.
<flexi-spec> <template_editor> are u kidding?
<brycew> Now the last line in the terminal says "kbuildsycoca running..." and a new window popped up called "fstab - kate" with a bunch of text in the window that I can modify
<Distro^Junkie> well so far so good for installation of 7.10
<Distro^Junkie> doing updates right now
<template_editor> <flexi-spec> 
<intelikey> brycew and it did what ?   it should have opened a dialog asking for password  "or not"   and then opened the editor "kate" with the fstab file loaded into it
<Lynoure> template_editor: ask on #kde or #freebsd if you are not kidding, this channel is for kubuntu support
<brycew> Yes, it did just that.
<logixoul> or #kde-freebsd :)
<brycew> intelikey: It did it all... now I have that kate window open
<blekos> hi, is there an equivelant for acdsee?
<flexi-spec> or #anime )))
<logixoul> :p
<template_editor> or may be #kde-frebsd-ktulhu-question ?
<intelikey> brycew and you corrected the mistake in line 11 ?
<logixoul> blekos: ShowFoto, Digikam, GwenView, Kuickshow
<brycew> OK... doing that now
<logixoul> blekos: http://osalt.com
<blekos> thnx
<brycew> OK... copy and pasted over the line that was wrong... what do I do now, save?
<logixoul> np
<Distro^Junkie> anyone here running 7.10 test 5 ?
<intelikey> brycew yes save and exit
<NickPresta> Distro^Junkie, #kubuntu+1
<Distro^Junkie> brb
<NickPresta> !gutsy | Distro^Junkie
<ubotu> Distro^Junkie: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> brycew and pmount should now work
<Distro^Junkie> thanx NickPresta
<bauer> Howto install libXext on my pretty new ubuntu ?-)
<NickPresta> !info libXext
<ubotu> Package libxext does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<brycew> intelikey: so now I type in pmount /dev/sda1/ and it says error, device does not exist.
<intelikey> brycew yes...                   ok now back to my own issue...
<template_editor> linux suxx ,windows forever, bye loosers
<logixoul> haha
<drif> yeah long live vista and prosper..lol
<NickPresta> how sad...
<logixoul> we didn't see THAT coming... ;)
<drif> I think vista has done us favour :D people from right and left are fleeing to *nix direction
<llutz> drif: that's not a favour
<brycew> intelikey: OK... I got the external hard drive pmount to show up on the desktop, but when I click the icon it says "Unable to enter file:///media/sda1.  You do not have access rights to this location"
<intelikey> brycew ok it's vfat or ntfs ?
<brycew> intelikey: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you're asking.
<Distro^Junkie> brycew: what format is the windows partition in ?
<Distro^Junkie> is it ntfs or fat32 ?
<brycew> I think ntfs?
<Distro^Junkie> if you did a default install for xp then it would be ntfs
<brycew> Yes, I did Distro.
<intelikey> brycew edit the fstab again and make line eleven look like this   "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 auto user,users,atime,noauto,rw,dmask=022,fmask=133 0 0"
<brycew> intelikey: I guess it's ntsf then :D
<Distro^Junkie> ok that's what intelikey was wondering
<brycew> OK... I'll try again lol
<Distro^Junkie> sometimes we forget to speak layman terms in here so the newbies can understand
<Sheling> Is there anyone active at the mo who live streams to a server at all?
<intelikey> then umount it and mount it again  should give everyone read access and you only write access   but if it's ntfs you probably don't want to be writing to it without ntfs-3g
<intelikey> @ brycew  ^
<intelikey> !info ntfs-3g | brycew
<ubotu> brycew: ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<brycew> How do I unmount?
<Distro^Junkie> umount
<brycew> ty
<intelikey> Distro^Junkie yeah that's what i said
<Distro^Junkie> np
<BluesKaj> drif, even the outgoing editor of PC Magazine slammed vista for it's dumb architecture and lack backward compatability with previous windows apps..he actaully said he was seriously considering Linux.
<Distro^Junkie> lol he must not of seen it
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<Distro^Junkie> as long as he fixes it thats kewl
<Distro^Junkie> we all one big community of family
<Distro^Junkie> we the anti windows family lol
<intelikey> we is all L-users here mate
<brycew> intelikey: I am sorry if I'm frustrating you... I'm new to all this... If helping me is interupting something you're trying to do, I can wait for help from someone else... I really do appreciate your assistance this far tho!
<BluesKaj> not anti windows , just pro Linux
<intelikey> that sounds like the "but what do i do now"  should be the next line    lol
<Distro^Junkie> lol
<intelikey> brycew and you're not bothering me.
<Distro^Junkie> BluesKaj: yea I still use windows for the wife but slowly converting her
<brycew> intelikey: I umount and pmount it again.... Now the icon opens up from the desktop but it doesn't show anything from my external hard drive in it.  It's blank :-S
<intelikey> </blinks>
<elvirolo> hi all
<intelikey> i yih yih yih,, yih       umount it again   and issue   mount /media/sda1    (not pmount)
<brycew> ok
* Distro^Junkie crosses fingers
<ubuntufan> hello
<brycew> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
* intelikey wonders if pmount "needs" those nodev,noexec options to work correctly...
<elvirolo> i have two kubuntu boxes, and i'd like to share files via nfs between them ... the server is configured but i don't know how to st up the client
<brycew> intelikey: Thank you sooooo much!!!  You got it running for me :D
<intelikey> brycew you finished with me now ?
<intelikey> brycew you are quite welcome.
<BluesKaj> Distro^Junkie, congrats ...don't think I'll ever convince wifey to switch to linux...she likes her pc the way it is :) . But, we're an older retired couple and she's not real technically oriented.
<llutz> intelikey: pmount usually doesn't need any fstab-entry
<intelikey> brycew and that should be permanant.
<brycew> intelikey: Yes, I'll stop bugging you lol Your services are no longer needed ;)
<intelikey> llutz yeah  but he had an entry,   hosed  but it was there.
<Distro^Junkie> BluesKaj: I'm almost on my way to a brand new macbook though with the wife
* intelikey is discharged ... !
<llutz> intelikey:  i know, but don't know WHY he had it .)
<brycew> So whenever I want to open up my external hard drive from this point on, will it always be on the desktop or do I have to run the mount /media/sda1 command?
<BluesKaj> nice Distro^Junkie...
<intelikey> llutz i don't know why he wanted pmount when a proper fstab and the user can mount it with mount...
<intelikey> it's just one more char to type.
<intelikey> no special benifit...
<llutz> intelikey: questions over questions...
<brycew> is there a difference between pmount and mount?
<intelikey> is that a question llutz   :)
<ubuntufan> hello, can you please help me install kde?
<elvirolo> can anyone help me?
<intelikey> brycew yes  but for your particular use there just use mount
<drif> ubuntufan: install or configure after installation?
<BluesKaj> !ask | elvirolo
<ubotu> elvirolo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brycew> Sounds good, thank you!
<intelikey> np
<ubuntufan> install
<drif> ubuntufan: because the basic install is as easy as 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<ubuntufan> i see it works sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<drif> yes
<Dirrtys> I just started using konversation...how can I hide joins and parts?
<intelikey> mount is on every linux system   pmount is on most.   if possable i always try to use and reccomend the more general/basic app
<ubuntufan> and after that .. at the login screen i select kde ?
<drif> ubuntufan: yup
<ubuntufan> or at startup ?
<ubuntufan> at the boot loader
<intelikey> login
<drif> ubuntufan: before each login you can decide
<brycew> Cool, thanks :)
<ubuntufan> aha, you mean where i enter my password... right?
<drif> ubuntufan: and username
<adriana> Hi
<ubuntufan> yes...
<llutz> pmount (1)           - mount arbitrary hotpluggable devices as normal user
<ubuntufan> ok thanks man
<albertmk> I want to play my DVD (movie) in Kubuntu. Whats a good program for that?
<adriana> there are spanish here?
<intelikey> man mount    mount - mount a file system
<brycew> OK... another question, but not directed towards Intelikey, you need a break LOL
<NickPresta> !dvd | albertmk
<ubotu> albertmk: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<drif> albertmk: vlc is one possibility
<albertmk> vlc? isnt it just a wmv player?
<intelikey> hardly
<drif> albertmk: it plays variety of formats
<albertmk> all right :)
<intelikey> !info vlc
<brycew> Now that I've got my external hard drive up and running.... I want to load some songs onto my memory card for me cell phone / mp3 player.  How do I open up a memory card so I can drag and drop songs in so I can use them on my mp3 player?
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<NickPresta> I like Mplayer and Kaffeine for DVD playback
<BluesKaj> VLC prolly plays more formats than any other media player in existence
<Arwen> I use MPlayer for everything :-\
<Arwen> BluesKaj, and yet it can't do subtitles
<intelikey> vlc doesn't need propritary 'corrupt code' for most formats.
<albertmk> yes, it works
<intelikey> but someone said vlc was ugly
<chollo> quien me puede decir un server en espaol
<BluesKaj> Arwen, I don't watch a lot of movies on my pc
<NickPresta> !es | chollo
<ubotu> chollo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> when i do watch a movie on here it's with vlc in a console using svgalibs   no xorg/x11 needed
<BluesKaj> intelikey, for those who want eyecandied media players ...i have just one suggestion ..
<intelikey> and it's not console   is it ?
<intelikey> :0
<BluesKaj> nope :)
<Arwen> eye candy media player?
<Arwen> wha
<Arwen> ?
<intelikey> Arwen skins bells and whistles
<brycew> How do I view what's on a memory card for my mp3 player?  I want to transfer songs so I can listen to it on my mp3 player.
<BluesKaj> if the frame is more importanr than the content , then i have nothing to say
<NickPresta> brycew, you can mount it as a memory card or mount it as a media device in Amarok or something similar
<brycew> what would be the mount command that I would run?
<conrad__> anyone know what to do if firefox crashes every time i download something?
<llutz> BluesKaj: in most movies, the frame is more interesting than the content :)
<NickPresta> brycew, I would think your memory card would be auto-mounted. The `mount` command should do it. Let me check the man pages...
<BluesKaj> hehe, llutz...was waiting for that one :)
<intelikey> brycew does depend on the format of the fs    sudo mount /dev/<device> /media/<mountpoint> -o <options>         <<< that's the generic syntax  translate all within <>
<intelikey> llutz here here !
<intelikey> or dito
<intelikey> or what ever is aproprate
<brycew> NickPresta:  lol Thanks :D
<BluesKaj> brycew, what's your pc , if you don't mind my curiousity ?
<NickPresta> brycew, yes. You don't need to know the mount type in most cases, I just discovered. So a simple `mount /dev/DEVICENAME /media/MOUNTPOINT` should suffice
<intelikey> brycew and being new to linux let me introduce you to the manual pages for the commands you use.    in the konsole type;   man intro
<bauer> how do i get the KDE headers installed ?
<intelikey> brycew that's a short read on how manual pages and the pager work.
<brycew> intelikey: Thanks... looking into it now :)
<Arwen> bauer, apt-get install kde-dev I think
<intelikey> bauer sudo apt-get install kde-dev      ?
<intelikey> not sure about the package name
<brycew> NickPresta: Thanks, going to try that in one sec.
<llutz> bauer: install kde-devel
<Arwen> yeah, kde-devel
<bauer> Arwen, intelikey , llutz  Thx :o)
<combo> how can i remove all ATI drivers (XGL, fglrx and the rest of AIGLX) so i can try to install them once again ? :] 
<Arwen> XGL isn't a driver. AIGLX too.
<intelikey> brycew then afterwards if you need info on the mount command   you type     man mount      and either use the  /<string> search feature or the navigation keys and look up what you want.
<combo> i've just tried many kind of drivers but all of them sux :] 
<combo> Arwen: ok, i don't know how to call them
<combo> i just want to REMOVE them at all!
<combo> can u help ? :S
<intelikey> brycew and there are man pages for most commands    and mount is on most linux installations.
<NickPresta> combo, you can fire up Adept and search for them and remove them. You can also use the console: `sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE`
<intelikey> errr not mount.  man
<Arwen> you can't remove AIGLX, but apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx xserver-xgl will get rid of the other two
<brycew> intelikey: Thanks... wrote it all down in my notebook for the future :D reading this intro right now
<intelikey> ok lesson is over,  school is out.
<combo> ok thanks, i'll try that :)
<NickPresta> I wish I would've kept notes on what I learnt when I was new to GNU+Linux. It would've saved me time searching Google and such.
<brycew> I've got about 30 pages in this notebook full with stuff already and I've only been on linux 5 days :S
<NickPresta> heh. That's good. Check out the command `apropos` if you haven't already
<NickPresta> it's invaluable
<brycew> So to mount my memory card, I can do it by mounting the "name"?  Example, mount /dev/scandisk right?
<combo> can i delete all XORG ? i mean xorg-input, xserver-xgl, xserver-xorg-core, e.g. ? :}
<combo> there are many of this stuff
<capiira> if you don't need a graphical gui then yes
<combo> or this is bad idea ? :}
<capiira> you will end in the shell by deleting xorg
<combo> capiira: graphical gui? i just want to uninstall all my drivers so i can install them again
<combo> cuz i have to big mess with them :] 
<capiira> by deleting xorg you will in th shell
<capiira> without gnome/kde
<combo> capiira: so - as i can see - it's very baaad move :}
<brycew> NickPresta: I typed apropos and it told me apropos what?
<drif> NickPresta: appropos <word>
<combo> capiira: so how can i delete fglrx shit ?
<drif> srry :D
<drif> I meant bryce..
<drif> sigh
<capiira> dont know i never owned a ati
<combo> i was trying first to install AIGLX then fglrx
<combo> and then XGL or something
<capiira> always avoided it :D
<combo> am not sure :/ what should i do ? :|
<capiira> you cant install AIGLX
<combo> capiira: why avoid? ;>
<capiira> its part of xorg
<combo> capiira: why cannot?!
<brycew> lol thanks drif
<combo> i had AIGLX before ;P
<capiira> maybe you enabled and disabled it
<capiira> but not uninstalled
<BluesKaj> combo, what ati card do you have ?
<combo> BluesKaj: ATI Radeon 9600
<combo> i have NOT too much knowledge 'bout that topic :/
<Angelus> BluesKaj: do you know some good identd program , i want to use it for IRC to give ident reponse, i already tried pidentd and oidentd but no luck
<BluesKaj> and what are trying to do
<combo> actually i DON'T have ANY knowledge ... 've been trying to do that with some HOW-TOs :/
<NickPresta> well, you have to see what it's device name is. Open up KControl (`kcontrol`) and go to Disk & Filesystem. It should tell you what various things are.  My CD burners are /dev/hda and hdb. My USB card reader is /dev/sda and sdb
<combo> but doesn't work
<NickPresta> to brycew of course
<BluesKaj> Angelus, why are you trying ident ?
<brycew> OK... I'll give that a shot NickPresta!
<Angelus> cause i want to ident on IRC
<Angelus> :/
<BluesKaj> do you mean register your nick , Angelus ?
<Angelus> no
<Angelus> identd dude
<combo> BluesKaj: i want to remove all AIGLX and fglrx stuff so i can install it clearly again - this time only file: 'ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run'
<capiira> maybe your router is blocking the port
<Angelus> see this >n=demon@
<Angelus> on my whois
<Angelus> thats the ident
<combo> hope it'll work
<Angelus> if i give ident response that n= will go away
<capiira> 113 is blocked
<capiira> port forward it
<BluesKaj> combo, if you have the patience , you might try this tutorial ; http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<capiira> you can't ident if 113 is blocked
<BluesKaj> sorry Angelus , you lost me
<Angelus> ok :o
<DagonIT> I just installed Kubuntu 64 and apparently broke adaptec. How do I fix it?
<brycew> NickPresta: It's not showing me anything for the memory card.  I'm not even getting any popup when I push in the duo adapter scandisk thingy.... Nothing showing up in the Disk & Filesystems? :(
<NickPresta> brycew, is this memory card going into a card reader or directly to a USB interface?
<brycew> NickPresta: The memory card is placed into a little converter thingy that I place into the slot on my laptop (sorry I'm not very technical or word savvy here lol)
<NickPresta> in the Disk & Filesystems window, you don't see anything that says "Removable USB Disk ..." or anything like that?
<brycew> <<< Memory Stick Duo Adapter >>> with memory card inserted, then I insert the adapter into the computer, if that makes any better sense lol
<brycew> NickPresta: I do, but it's only showing my external hard drive.
<NickPresta> hmm okay.
<GuyFromHell> How can i set up ipw4945 on feisty?
<GuyFromHell> oh nvm just found it ;)
<brycew> I've searched everyone on google.com/linux for mounting a memory card, but no success :S
<NickPresta> which laptop do you have?
<brycew> NickPresta: Compaq Presario R3000
<BluesKaj> brycew, do you have flash installed
<BluesKaj> and are you using kubuntu 64 biy distro ?
<BluesKaj> bit
<brycew> BluesKaj: I believe so... not certain tho... I performed all the updates and downloads as I browsed the net, I think one requested me to download flash if that's what you're referring to.
<brycew> kubuntu 7.04
<drif> brycew: no, do you have flash inserted - I believe that's wat he asked
<drif> or..
<BluesKaj> Texas Instruments PCI-1620 Cardbus PCMCIA with Ultramedia flash reader
<brycew> No I don't think I do then :S
<rustalot> I got a new laptop (a Dell Inspiron 1420 ) and when I try to do start or install, it goes to a shell and gives me an error about 'can't access tty, job control turned off'
<rustalot> the shell is Debian BusyBox v1.1.3 Built-in shell (ash)
* brycew screams @ linux for being so new-user complicated lol
<BluesKaj> brycew, lsb_release -a .. will tell you which version of kubuntu you are running ...I suspect some of your probs are related, if it's the 64bit version
<brycew> 7.04
<brycew> BluesKaj: 7.04 Feisty
<BluesKaj> oops wrong cmnd , i guess
<BluesKaj> bbl...gotta set up the BBQ
<Azzco> Can anyone recomend a IM that has decent filetransfer on linux (I'd like if if can be used with kopete)
<NickPresta> Azzco, what do you mean a decent IM?
<NickPresta> You said Kopete. The other big IM client is Gaim/Pidgin.
<Azzco> Mainly a Im that anyone could consider to use
<NickPresta> Gaim/Pidgin
<Azzco> Well I meant the protocol
<NickPresta> oh.
<Azzco> sorry if that was unlcear
<NickPresta> well, I don't think any are particularly good. It would probably be better to find a site that you can upload files to and distribute the link...
<Azzco> Okay in a swedish ubuntu site they talked alot about jabber being so good but I haven't had the time to try it out
<Azzco> only tried google talk once (jabber based I think) and it didn't seem so good..
<johnny_> Hi
<CPrompt^> hello
<NickPresta> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<johnny_> Cool with Kubuntu
<johnny_> Thanks
<johnny_> Automatix2 is fucking good
<NickPresta> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<CPrompt^> it screws up some stuff johnny_
<johnny_> Like what?
<CPrompt^> don't try to do a dist-upgrade with it installed.  it will crash
<johnny_> No, I won't upgrade my distro with it.
<johnny_> But many cool programs
<CPrompt^> no real need for it anyway.  that's what adept is for ;)
<BluesKaj> Azzco, MS messenger works well in kopete ...used a few times with no probs
<johnny_> Right.
<johnny_> The new aMSN is very good
<NickPresta> johnny_, automatix may be fine for now, but remember !automatix
<Azzco> BluesKaj: I'm having serius problems with file transfer on MSN all files I get are corrupt..
<NickPresta> Azzco, I've never had that problem using MSN on Pidgin/Gaim
<coreymon77> johnny_: never use automatix!
<johnny_> Hm. Why not just upload it to www.sendspace.com for free?
<BluesKaj> whoa Azzco , that's bad ...din't know that
<Azzco> I'd really like to stay with kopete :( I've themed it nicely and gotten used to it
<coreymon77> johnny_: it breaks systems
<johnny_> So people can download afterwoods
<coreymon77> johnny_: apt does the exact same thing and does not brea systems
<Azzco> I've only expereienced corrupt file transfers kopete client to kopete
<johnny_> Autsomatix breaks systems?
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<coreymon77> see
<coreymon77> johnny_: just use apt, or adept, or aptitude
<johnny_> OK, I get it.
<coreymon77> johnny_: good
<johnny_> But I use it for some installations
<coreymon77> johnny_: dont
<coreymon77> johnny_: just use apt
<Azzco> Why is those programs so popular..
<johnny_> Is it som bad?
<johnny_> so
<coreymon77> johnny_: yes
<Angelus> hello
<Angelus> can somone help me with the folowing errorplease ? http://rafb.net/p/nsdlvI66.html
<johnny_> Hm. I thought it was very good
<coreymon77> johnny_: use it if you want to, but youve been warned
<CPrompt^> johnny_ : i have never found a program that I couldn't install on Kubuntu.  At least one for linux anyway.
<coreymon77> johnny_: if it breaks your system, dont come crawling to us, we wont help you
<Angelus> can somone help me with the folowing errorplease ? http://rafb.net/p/nsdlvI66.html
<johnny_> Well, I have uset Linux for less than a year....
<BioVorE> Angelus: cd: 1: can't cd to ../tools  <-- build script can't cd into that directory..
<Angelus> BioVorE:
<coreymon77> johnny_: just use apt instead
<Angelus> what can i do about it?
<BioVorE> no clue.. your building it..
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> its cedega's source
<Angelus> winex
<Angelus> :/
<johnny_> Yes, but I do. Autsomatix for smoe updates
<johnny_> some
<johnny_> Sorry
<BioVorE> and.. you expect CVS to build all the time..
<Angelus> :o
<Angelus> why not?
<BioVorE> Someone could be add stuff to it..
* brycew is back for more help :D 
<Q-collective> hey all, can I have some packages in unstable while staying mainly in stable for the rest of the system? In Gentoo there is this concept of package.* lists that mask or unmask stable/unstable packages at will. But I can see that this would be more troublesome with a binary distro which is linked against a certain versioned set of libraries
<Angelus> O_o
<BioVorE> CVS is what the developers use.. Some could be 1/2 written
<johnny_> Shit.
<brycew> Has anyone ever used "usbutils" debugging USB?
<BioVorE> Look for nightly builds
<Angelus> BioVorE: does kubuntu has any package of a sucesfull build of winex?
<johnny_> I have problems with connecting too a USB extern harddrive
<BioVorE> no.. winex is comercial..
<Q-collective> cedega*
<Sanne> Q-collective: usually it's mostly troublesome and better to backport unstable sources to stable.
<brycew> Johnny, you ever figure out the problem?
<BioVorE> the source you download isn't the full thing..
<Angelus> yeah but its CVS its free
<Angelus> :/
<Angelus> oh
<BioVorE> there are close source parts
<Q-collective> cvs cedega is crippled
<johnny_> No. I can get small USB-drives too function, but not as big as 250 GB
<Arwen> CVS cedega doesn't have the DRM emulation code
<Angelus> BioVorE: does something free like Cedega exist?
<Q-collective> besides, wine has improved a lot in the past two years
<brycew> I am trying to download pictures from my memory card, I cannot get it to read onlinux :(
<BioVorE> wine.. the free version..
<Q-collective> so, go for wine
<Angelus> beside wine :S
<Arwen> wine isn't the "free version"
<Arwen> WINE is WINE
<Q-collective> Angelus: what is wrong with wine?
<BioVorE> www.winehq.com  I think..
<Angelus> cause when i wined War Craft 3 it worked very very slow
<Angelus> :/
<BioVorE> yup.. sounds like wine.. works like crap imo
<Q-collective> Angelus: you have your drivers properly setup?
<johnny_> This is a support channel?
<BioVorE> try #wine
<Q-collective> #winehq
<Angelus> what drivers Q-collective?
<Q-collective> videodrivers
<brycew> If I want to open a directory, I would type command "cd usbutils-0.72" correct?
<Q-collective> what else
<Q-collective> brycew: correct
<brycew> it keeps telling me "No such file or directory" but I just downloaded it and extracted it to the kdesktop, but doesn't pull up in the terminal.
<johnny_> Hmm.. Well anyway, I really like Linux, even after my short time on it.
<BioVorE> !cave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BioVorE> wrong chan
<Q-collective> brycew: try to use tab-completion, you may be mistyping it
<johnny_> I guess
<Mr_Sonoma> johnny_, yes this is a support channel. but automatrix is not a supported app
<brycew> Q-collective: what do you mean tab-completion?
<johnny_> No, I just tested this app for first time, the irc
<Q-collective> brycew: try to type Q-<tabkey> in this irc channel
<Q-collective> ;)
<Bauldrick> ive allowed port 6881 through my router  but kubuntu seems to be blocking it (iptables?)
<johnny_> So I did not know what it was
<Angelus> Q-collective: do i have 3D accel like this http://rafb.net/p/Xb7LZf20.html ?
<brycew> Q-collective: gotcha!  This works in the terminal as well for names?
<brycew> names / applications
<johnny_> I get the sam probleme with same port and a router
<Q-collective> brycew: it works for commands, locations, etc
<johnny_> ON aMSN
<Bauldrick> johnny?
<johnny_> yes?
<_aaa> nick dac
<Bauldrick> solution
<brycew> So in other words... type... " cd usb <tab> and it will finish the rest of the application name?
<johnny_> I don't have it
<Q-collective> Angelus: glxgears is not a good app to show that
<BluesKaj> brycew, the terminal assumes you have the file in /home/yourname.  that's prolly why the konsole doesn't see it
<Q-collective> Angelus: try glxinfo | grep direct
<_aaa> nick _dac
<Bauldrick> lol !! ok
<brycew> BluesKaj: So what do I need to do in order to change that?
<Angelus> Q-collective: there's a difference beetween Direct Rendering and 3D accel
<Q-collective> is there?
<Angelus> yeah
<Q-collective> since when? ;)
<Angelus> even on cedega , there are 2 tests, direct rendering and 3D accell
<BluesKaj> cd to /home/desktop or move the file into yout /home/yourname directory
<BluesKaj> yout=your
<johnny_> How to mount a usb hardrive?
<Q-collective> kubuntu should mount it
<Mr_Sonoma> uh plug it in?
<johnny_> It don't
<johnny_> Yes, plug in.
<johnny_> But can't see it
<johnny_> It won't mount
<brycew> BluesKaj: When I downloaded it from the internet, I downloaded "usbutilis-0.72.tar.gz" and extracted it to my kdesktop, so wouldn't that mean it's already in "/home/myname/"?
<Q-collective> ok, open a konsole and type sudo dmesg to see what is wrong
<johnny_> Ok
<Q-collective> after you plugged it in
<Q-collective> Angelus: so, what is the difference then?
<szollosyg> hey
<BluesKaj> no, you brycew , you have to tell what ever browser you're using to DL to the /home/myname
<johnny_> vmmon: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.
<Angelus> i dunno Q-collective, but i never passed cedega's 3D accell but Direct rendering i always passed it
<johnny_>  ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
<Sanne> brycew: usbutils is in the ubuntu repository, you can install it via adept/synaptic/apt
<johnny_> Thanks
<Q-collective> Angelus: then I guess cedega doesn't make a difference between direct rendering and mesa rendering
<johnny_> usbutils?
<Q-collective> which indeed is a difference
<szollosyg> is there someone who is willing to help me install compiz fusion on kubuntu fiesty with an ATI X1100? please?
<brycew> Sanne: Ok, I'm going to give it a shot that way, thanks for the suggestion!
<jason__10> Hello
<Q-collective> do the fglrx drivers play nice with compiz goodness these days?
<brycew> Sanne: It says it's already installed :S
<Sanne> brycew: you're welcome :). It's the recommended way to install software, because it's already compiled for your system. Otherwise you'd have to compile it yourself, and the package manager wouldn't know about it. So better first search if an app is in the repositiries.
<Sanne> brycew: oh! so you have it :)
<jason__10> anyone here a linux administrator?
<knightz> why?
<Q-collective> anyone with their own computer?
<Q-collective> :-)
<knightz> why?
* runlevelten used to be.
* brycew cries!! "I just want to get my digital camera pictures to be able to view them on my computer from my memory card!  Why oh why must linux hate me so?!"
<Q-collective> knightz: that was an answer to jason__10 btw
<brycew> That was refreshing to scream and cry lol
<jason__10> im just wandering about what sort of qualifications if any they have
<Q-collective> brycew: just plug the camera in?
<runlevelten> Why don't you just plug your digital camera in?!
<jason__10> Q-collective: I mean for a company,
<debiani386> hi every1
<knightz> f-qualification..... is not skillz
<brycew> Because I only have a memory card for it.
<Sanne> brycew: some devices use non standard protocols that may not be supported by Linux.
<jason__10> like does any one get paid for their linux knowledge
<debiani386> jason >> i do :P
<jason__10> hi debiani386
<jason__10> :)
<runlevelten> jason__10: Yes.
<debiani386> hi jason
<BioVorE> I know people.. I do sometimes..
<jason__10> debiani386: thanks for updating the site
<debiani386> jason >> your welcom
<debiani386> welcome **
<jason__10> BioVorE: and runlevelten I would like to get paid for using linux :)
<Q-collective> jason__10: there are the RedHat qualifications, they're just about the industry standard in the linux world
<brycew> Sanne: Do you know what a "SanDisk" Memory Stick Duo Adapter is?  I've my memory card in it, placed into my laptop and it won't read the card... Is this specifically only for windows OS or no?
<debiani386> jason >> i also recommended this stie to some of my friends
<runlevelten> for using?
<runlevelten> heh
<debiani386> jason >> i told them if they have any computer problems, go to that site and we will help
<jason__10> brycew:  It should work, i think you will have to manually mount it tho, you tried?
<jason__10> debiani386:  OK excellent
<coreymon77> debiani386: what ste?
<coreymon77> debiani386: you mean this channel?
<debiani386> core >> stimulus.newsit.es
<coreymon77> oh
<brycew> jason__10: I've tried everything and I'm about ready to scream lol
<runlevelten> I use a memory stick pro duo plugged into my phone, so I can't vouch for bothering with pooter card slots.
<jason__10> coreymon77:  its mine and debiani386's site
<coreymon77> brycew: whats the matter
<jason__10> brycew:
<jason__10> do you have a yahoo , msn or aim account?
<brycew> I use this memory card for my phone as well.... it's a digital camera, phone, palm pilot, etc.... it's a 100 gig memory card and works perfect with windows but soon as I try to work it in here, I get nothing.
<runlevelten> Hang on, I think I upgraded and it's now a micro m2
<brycew> jason__10: I have all of them
<runlevelten> what phone do you have?
<runlevelten> brycew: ^
<jason__10> add properganja_j to yahoo
<brycew> runlevelten: the one I'm using right now is w810i
<runlevelten> sony ericsson? Will work as a USB mass storage device, and the memory card will be mounted as a second device.
<runlevelten> k800s, w800s (and the 10s and is)
<brycew> runlevelten: yes, sony ericsson
<Sanne> brycew: sorry, I'm not familiar with those devices. But I see you already got better help :)
<runlevelten> Assuming you're using Kubuntu, that is.
<brycew> runlevelten: I'm using kubuntu 7.04
<brycew> Sanne: Thanks a million!
<jason__10> brycew: do can I chat to you on yahoo?
<pontiac> run whats up
<runlevelten> Well I'd put it in the phone and plug the phone in using the data cable that comes with them :)
<runlevelten> hi pontiac :)
<pontiac> run you from usa
<brycew> I can't find the data cable :(
<runlevelten> Oh no :(
<brycew> I know! lol
<pontiac> i remove  my kubuntu 86
<pontiac> too hard
<brycew> I think I found some help tho... :)
<runlevelten> See, they expose a nice simple usb mass storage device, so your camera + memory stick will work with digikam, amarok, picasa etc.
<runlevelten> and be seen as two separate devices.
<pass> hello, anybody knows how to configure a vivo (video in video out) card with kubuntu?
<runlevelten> Also, the sony ericsson phones talk vcs, so you can sync up events from korganiser with the calendar on the phone.
<runlevelten> and vice versa
<pass> runlevelten - hello
<runlevelten> It ain't quite syncml, but it makes the phone much more useful.
<runlevelten> pass: hello
<pass> runleveltenn: got a clue on how to configure a vivo card to work with linux?
<runlevelten> wot sort of vivo card?
<pass> runlevelten: leadtek geforce 4 ti 4400
<runlevelten> Last I was aware of, people were using rivaTV, but don't quote me on that as it's not something I encounter often
<runlevelten> !vivo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vivo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<runlevelten> !rivatv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rivatv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pass> ah i C, rivatv is no longer working with newer drivers
<pass> suppose there was another way..
<runlevelten> Are you sure? On a card that old?
<t00na> hello
<t00na> is there a KDE way to figure out what kind of RAM i have?
<pass> runlevelten: thx man, i'll figure it out somehow...
<runlevelten> there are a couple of 4ti's supported here, it seems http://rivatv.sourceforge.net/status.html
<pass> ye i am looking a that now
<fusspils> I have 2 WIFI cards installed and they show up as eth1 and eth2.  I installed the hostap drivers, rebooted but they still show up as ethx.  Can I force ONE card to use the hostap drivers?
<pass> i will try it anyway
<pass> thx man
<runlevelten> worth a shot, innit?
<runlevelten> np, but I wish I was more help with that.
<pass> it's old rusty hardware, wasn't expecting much
<pass> vivo is something hard to get here
<pass> in linux i mean
<runlevelten> Still, it's nice old rusty hardware. Lot of respect for the 4 tis
<t00na> hello?
<runlevelten> t00na: what do you mean "what kind of ram"?
<Karti> runlevelten: I think he may mean DDR2 800 etc (but I might be wrong!)
<t00na> Karti is correct.
<Cannoli> wht would cause linux games to run slow on a 512mb ati 1650?
<t00na> I can't figure out how to crack this case open...
<Cannoli> :S
<BioVorE> t00na: try a bigger hammer
<t00na> :D
<sparr> I installed w32codecs and now mplayer can play everything i want, but xine still cant.  No xine means no kaffeine.  Help?
<runlevelten> t00na: you can look in case or in the BIOS to find that the quickest.
<runlevelten> Cannoli: lack of 3d support?
<Cannoli> wht u mean?
<hitmanWilly> sparr, libxine-extracodecs
<Cannoli> do i need a driver for my card or something?
<Karti> Doesn't the live cd have a memory test on it, as well
<runlevelten> what does glxinfo | grep endor get you?
<runlevelten> in a konsole
<runlevelten> Cannoli: yes, you'll probably need to install the ATi drivers to play games.
<Cannoli> and those are available through the add and remove programs?
<runlevelten> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Cannoli> ty
<Cannoli>  :)
<hufi> #kubuntu-de
<runlevelten> np :)
<hitmanWilly> sparr, or set up kaff to use mplayer for the backend
<runlevelten> speaking of 3d, it's time for me to get some clan practise in. Later all.
<sparr> hitmanWilly: im not getting an option for anything other than xine for the kaff backend.  and i dont like kaff anyways.  im tempted to just uninstall it
<Cannoli> the tutorial says i have to get to System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<Cannoli> how would i do that
<Cannoli> ?
<Cannoli> anyone?
<tuxedo_> hey i am new to this linux stuff  this thing any good?
<Cannoli> hellz yea
<VSpike> Should a font a 8pt size appear the same actual size in all screen resolutions?
<Cannoli> i started abt a week and a half ago
<Cannoli> im not going back to windows
<moyer> i have a problem
<tuxedo_> haha you know any good places for games
<moyer> i cant view linux drive i get this error
<Cannoli> VSpike: i dont think screen rez does anything to the fonts
<Cannoli> as far as i know
<moyer> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<moyer> i cant view windows partition rather.. sorry
<mrksbrd> tuxedo, when u first start, it will be very frustrating, when u get used to it there's no limit on what u can do on this os
<Cannoli> tuxedo_: in linux, theres an option called add and remove programs, and it acts as a downloader for every avail program for linux, including tonnnneess of games
<Cannoli> mrksbrd: do u knw how i might be able to get to System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager?
<VSpike> Cannoli: that's what I thought too
<tuxedo_> alright sweet  thanks guys  i do like os
<mrksbrd> u need to do re-down load the app?
<Cannoli> no
<Cannoli> i need to open it
<VSpike> Cannoli: sudo restricted-manager
<Cannoli> i cant find it to run it
<mrksbrd> u using GNOME?
<VSpike> Cannoli: scratch that... kdesu restricted-manager
<Cannoli> yep i just did that. thanx vspike
<Cannoli> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<miglo> Hi all! Does someone know a channel about tv recording? does someone have experience with that?
<Cannoli> no im using kubuntu
<VSpike> I can't make any application print photos properly, which is incredibly annoying
<mrksbrd> not sure in kubuntu, what are u trying to add???
<VSpike> what's the state of the free nvidia driver like at the moment?
<VSpike> How functional is it?
<debiani386> the nvidia driver is still a bit glitch
<debiani386> glitchy*
<debiani386> I use an ati, but the people on the ubuntu support list are having problems with Beryl and there using the new opensource nvidia driver
<BioVorE> !nvidia
<VSpike> new opensource driver? you mean latest release of it, or an actual new effort?
<Cannoli> hahah
<Cannoli> i just got wine
<Cannoli> XD
<mrksbrd> cannoli, try a prog called automatix
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cannoli> for wht?
<debiani386> spike >> according to the mailing list, it was the latest release
<ubuntu> s
<VSpike> Cannoli: seriously, don't try automatix
<BioVorE> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<VSpike> BioVorE: I have the binary drivers installed thanks - just wondering how functional the free ones are
<Cannoli> :O
<Cannoli> it breaks ur system?
<Cannoli> !toolbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toolbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> how do i open my little tool abr again
<VSpike> debiani386: I'm not actually using any effects, or playing any 3d games.  I do have some occasional stability problems with the X server though, and I'm wondering if they are related to the binary driver
<Cannoli> the one on the bottom of my screen
<Cannoli> which tells time and stuff
<VSpike> Cannoli: kicker
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Cannoli> thanx
<Cannoli> k imma go take a nap
<Cannoli> g'night
<sparr> why do people use kaffeine?  i cant find anything to like about it, and it annoys me in so many ways.
<VSpike> I was thinking about trying the free one for a while to see if its more stable, but it depends how usable it actually is
<drif> sparr: me neither, although I did watch dvb broadcasts with it
<sparr> goddamnit
<sparr> i had kmplayer working
<sparr> now mplayer plays outside the kmplayer window
<sparr> wtf?
<chollo> hi
<brycew> How do I find a usb connection?  It's not popping up when I connect the cord.
<chollo> sorry pero por enesima vez cual son los canales en espaol
<chollo> para guardarlos
<BioVorE> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<VSpike> brycew: suggest you do tail -f /var/log/messages and then plug it in again and look for useful stuff
<brycew> VSpike: What exactly am I looking for that is useful?  Nothing new popped up once I plugged it in again.
<jason__10> brycew:  we're still here we think we have your solution have you decided not to go ahead?
<brycew> Jason__10 tried messaging you guys and never got a response... figured you guys left :( I'll look you up on yahoo again.
<VSpike> brycew: anything relating to usb
<jason__10> ah sorry probably a yahoo prob
<VSpike> brycew: did you not see a bunch of messages appear when you plugged it in?
<brycew> Nope, I saw a bunch of messages before I plugged in
<VSpike> brycew: sounds like a non-functional port or device then, I think.. not sure though
<brycew> Hmmm... maybe I'll plug it into my other usb port :)
<VSpike> brycew: try "dmesg | grep -i usb"
<ubuntufan> guys .. please help!
<ubuntufan> how can i acces a windows partition ?
<draik> Does anyone have XMAME-X installed? I can't seem to play of the games in the archive of ROMs which I have downloaded.
<draik> ubuntufan: Do you know how to mount a drive?
#kubuntu 2008-08-18
<starenka> ok
<starenka> http://pastebin.com/m9f55f3b i use these quite often
<kaminix> Is there any way to turn off logging on a particular channel in konversation?
<Haza> Evening folks. Im having troubles playing theora files on Kubuntu 8
<Haza> When i try to play the file i get a very laggy system and no video output (well, i get crazy colours / graphics)
<Haza> Where might i start in trying to understand this problem?
<bdizzle> why doesn't shockwave or quicktime work in FF?
<Denise> how come I have .opera/lock and it cant run?
<ign0ramus> bdizzle: I don't believe Shockwave works, but quicktime will work with the mplayer-plugin
<bdizzle> hmm, okay. what about java though? I'm having problems with that as well
<ign0ramus> JRE works.  Just follow the directions from the web site to install
<bdizzle> yeah, I tried. It was giving me a .bin or .rpm file for it
<bdizzle> and even then, it only unzipped into a folder, it wouldn't install into Firefox
<devo>  hey ppl, i'm back
<devo>  what's a really good program to put avi to dvd aka movie to dvd so that one can watch it onto home dvd player???
<Denise> help me someone I gonna be crazy
<Denise> what is lock?
<SmokeEater85911> im baaAAAack...
<SmokeEater85911> i come home to find out my wife crashed my computer lol
<SmokeEater85911> "i went to myspace and it crashed"
<SmokeEater85911> soOoo.. why does my whole system freeze up when i go to various sites (and I think its the flash player that does it)
<Denise> i had a smae thing
<Denise> the same
<smatt454> hey smoke, i've been afk, wanna fill me in on your issue
<hoxtonhopper> @SmokeEater85911 Was yours mrs using Konq or Firefox? I find FF more robust for hellish sites like myspace
<draik> SmokeEater85911: I currently can't use Firefox due to some unknown issue, but MySpace does tend to crash firefox. It's happened numerous times to me.
<vilhelm> Hello!! my harddisks disspear from media dolphin and with a restart they are back anyone knows why?
<smatt454> start firefox from konsole
<smatt454> when it crashes, it should show somekind of error
<smatt454> (just type "firefox" in konsole)
<SmokeEater85911> ugh crashed again
<SmokeEater85911> *kicks linux*
<smatt454> smoke
<smatt454> did u read what i said?
<smatt454> start firefox from konsole
<smatt454> when it crashes, it should show somekind of error
<smatt454> (just type "firefox" in konsole)
<SmokeEater85911> nah it crashed and I couldnt get to the window
<smatt454> u mean the konsole window?
<SmokeEater85911> it doesnt who an error, the screen goes all crazy like windows split up and move around, part of the taskbar is on the top some on the bottom
<smatt454> hmm
<SmokeEater85911> and its only if I go to a site with flash player
<smatt454> try this (make sure u read my whole message before doing anything)
<roldyx> hello
<SmokeEater85911> which is about 99.9% of sites out there these days
<roldyx>  I have kde4.. how do i move a widget???
<roldyx> in the taskbar?
<SmokeEater85911> so I think I should remove flashplayer and reinstall it
<SmokeEater85911> smatt545: I installed the one in adept manager first
<SmokeEater85911> then I went to the flash site and downloaded flash player 10 beta
<Denise> u should install libflas-mozplugin
<SmokeEater85911> whats that
<Denise> I dunno but it is recommended with opera instead of flash player
<smatt454> hold alt + crtl+ F1....this will open another terminal.....log in and type "DISPLAY=:0 firefox"...this will open firefox in your GUI....hold alt + ctrl + F7...this wil bring you back to KDE...when firefox crashes go back to alt + ctrl +F1...read what the error message says
<Denise> root/,opera/lock
<Denise> what does it mean
<Daisuke_Laptop> flashplugin-nonfree
<Denise> libflash-mozplugin sorry
<SmokeEater85911> i already installed the nonfree
<SmokeEater85911> am i able to get it to go to a site from the terminal?
<Denise> the nonfree fuck up all my opera
<smatt454> yes
<smatt454> "firefox [site]
<smatt454> "firefox [site]"*
<smatt454> no quotes obviously
<SmokeEater85911> k gimme a sec, it may cause me to restart for the Nth time
<SmokeEater85911> brb
<SmokeEater85911> when I type *display=:0 firefox* it says "Error: no display specified"
<SmokeEater85911> shouldnt typing *firefox [site]* make it open FF in the gui?
<SmokeEater85911> ..nm that didnt work either
<v6lur> hi, what to do, if k3b burns DVD-s extremely slow? (about an hour and a half per 4,4 GB)
<Denise> root/,opera/lock?
<smatt454> smoke
<SmokeEater85911> yeah
<smatt454> DISPLAY not display
<SmokeEater85911> oh, actual caps
<smatt454> linux is case-sensitive xD
<Denise> what can i do for that?
<SmokeEater85911> yay linux lol
<SmokeEater85911> brb
<Denise> why it is locked?
<SmokeEater85911> what would open it to a site?
<SmokeEater85911> *DISPLAY=:0 Firefox [site]* wont do it
<smatt454> firefox xD
<smatt454> not Firefox
<SmokeEater85911> i know
<smatt454> hmmm
<SmokeEater85911> it opened a ff window but not to the site I need it to go to
<smatt454> try just DISPLAY=:0 firefox
<smatt454> well
<smatt454> just go to the site u need
<SmokeEater85911> but then that will cause the system to crash, then how would I see the error?
<SmokeEater85911> doesnt that defeat the purpose?
<SmokeEater85911> or once it crashes will it let me back into the open termial?
<smatt454> does it actual crash, does it restart ur computer
<smatt454> if not
<SmokeEater85911> it just freezes everything, mouse, screens, everything
<smatt454> (restarting ur graphics and ur whole computer are different)
<SmokeEater85911> the only way out of all that is to restart
<YAOMTC> Is there any way of hiding backup files (file.extn~) in Dolphin, or even directing backup files to a specific folder, or will I need to switch to a different file manager for any of that?
<smatt454> have u tried switching terminals when it's frozen?
<SmokeEater85911> no, lemme try to crash it and switch.. brb
<smatt454> ok
<SmokeEater85911> where will the error be? in the termial window?
<SmokeEater85911> terminal*
<Denise> is there someone else using my opera?
<vilhelm> <Smoke> are u having problems with Flash?
<roldyx>  I have kde4.. how do i move a widget???
<SmokeEater85911> yeah
<roldyx> in the taskbar?
<SmokeEater85911> its locking up everything
<SmokeEater85911> brb lemme try this thing real quick
<smatt454> kk
<BigBoy> so now maybe someone will help me
<vilhelm> I had major problems with flash in ubuntu and then i switched to Kubuntu and everything worked fine :P
<YAOMTC> What kinds of problems did you have, vilhelm?
<vilhelm> <YAMTC> firefox crashed all the time
<YAOMTC> Oh, that's true. So you think GNOME had something to do with it?
<YAOMTC> I'd think it's just Adobe's crappy Linux port
<vilhelm> <TAOMTC> no I dont belive that :P ... i was just lucky getting it to work in kubuntu :P
<vilhelm> haha sry for typing  your name wrong all the time :P
<vilhelm> <YAOMTC> :)
<YAOMTC> There we go! XD
<BigBoy> my firefox works perfectly and my opera is kaput
<shadowhywind> hay all trying to install a program and running into Your Qt version is too old. Version 3.3.0 or higher is required, found 3.3.8b. error anyone have any ideas?
<BigBoy> where are the nice people tonight
<smatt454> any luck smoke?
<SmokeEater85911_> nope wouldnt let me get into the console
<SmokeEater85911_> had to restart
<smatt454> hmm
<smatt454> well
<Glady> opera
<smatt454> the error should be in a log file somewhere
<smatt454> probably /var/log/messages
<SmokeEater85911> wheres that
<smatt454> i just told u where =/
<vilhelm> ;D
<SmokeEater85911> oh its in the root lol
<SmokeEater85911> <--- newb
<vilhelm> hehe :)
<SmokeEater85911> nothin about firefox in there
<SmokeEater85911> or flash
<vilhelm> <SomekeEater85911> is your problem with fire that it crashes all the time?
<Glady> how coem I m root and I don<t have a permission
<vilhelm> <Smoke> do you got libflash installed?
<SmokeEater85911> it crashes any time I go to a heavy flash site
<SmokeEater85911> like newgrounds or myspace
<SmokeEater85911> libflash?
<vilhelm> <smoke> yes
<SmokeEater85911> negative
<SmokeEater85911> which one do I need?
<SmokeEater85911> libflash-mozzplugin
<SmokeEater85911> the thing is, Im running flashplayer 10 so I probably need to uninstall that
<vilhelm> <Smoke> i have these installed flashplugin-nonfree and FlashBlock
<SmokeEater85911> i have the nonfree
<SmokeEater85911> but do these even work with flash 10?
<SmokeEater85911> or should I remove 10 and stick with 9 for now?
<vilhelm> <Smoke> hmm i dont know ..:/
<SmokeEater85911> well lets try
<SmokeEater85911> how do you remove the flash plugin
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: Are you trying to get FF + Flash + kubuntu 8 to work?
<SmokeEater85911> yes
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: I did have alot of problems with Kubuntu 7 and all that but with FF2 and flash it was a case of installing the player via the browser
<Haza> I did this about a week ago
<SmokeEater85911> well how do you remove all flash players? so I can start it from scratch
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: Do you own a baseball bat?
<vilhelm> LOL
<SmokeEater85911> no but i have some golf clubs haha
<vilhelm> haha funny to see a guy that does not take that joke so seriously :D
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: Well. im no linux guru but what have you done so far?
<Haza> installed FF and...?
<SmokeEater85911> k I installed FF
<vilhelm> <Smoke> Install ScriptBlock
<smatt454> i think all new linux users should start with gentoo
<vilhelm> LOL :D
<SmokeEater85911> and then I went through the apt manager and downloaded the nonfree plugin
<smatt454> then it makes kubuntu seem SOOO much easier
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: Okay
<SmokeEater85911> then I went to the flash site, and downloaded flash 10
<Haza> (i did the same thing last time)
<vilhelm> <smatt454> actually that was my first distro i tried :D :D
<td-work> whats the consensus on kde 4.1 on 8.04.1 ?
<td-work> trying to decide either ubuntu or kubuntu.  i know they are drastically different due to gnome/kde.  just want some shoot from the hip opinions.
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: Anything else
<smatt454> kubutu with kde 3.5...in my opinion
<SmokeEater85911> thats it
<vilhelm> <td-work> i have not tried KDE 4.1
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: Okay. just give this a try
<smatt454> gnome just doesnt do enough for my needs
<Haza> load a browser and goto a site with flash on it
<jaydee> all linux users should start with slackware
<smatt454> apparently linux torvalds agrees =p
<Haza> Nothing heavy or crap like MySpace
<SmokeEater85911> anything with flash at all does it
<td-work> lol, my first experience on linux, 10 years ago, was slack, funny.
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: Does what sorry?
<Haza> I haven't been following
<SmokeEater85911> locks the system up, the screen goes all crazy and the only way out is reboot
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: Damn. Makes it a pain in the ass to debug im guessing eh? ;)
<SmokeEater85911> i agree
<SmokeEater85911> can you just remove flash plugins though?
<SmokeEater85911> that way i can re-install them
<Haza> Well you can remove...um the nonfree one via the apt manager thingy-ma-bob
<SmokeEater85911> through firefox should I be able to remove the flash 10 beta?
<smatt454> whats the output of "dpkg -l | grep flash"
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: See that smatt454 guy looks like he know's what he's talking about
<Haza> Im just pretending
<vilhelm> <haza> :D :D
<SmokeEater85911> hah
<smatt454> xP
<SmokeEater85911> anybody try http://scotttesterman.wordpress.com/2007/12/13/flash-in-kubuntu-710-how-to-fix-it/
<Haza> omg how can it be so hot at 1:30am in Scotland...
<smatt454> so smoke.....whats the output of "dpkg -l | grep flash"
<SmokeEater85911> flashplugin-nonfree                        9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<SmokeEater85911> but,, if I go to about:plugins it says flash 10
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I am just notifying you that the Free Software Foundation (FSF) is telling people not to buy the IPhone 3G because it does not allow the installation of free software.
<vilhelm> who would even wanna buy that Iphone :P
<Haza> Nutzebahn: Thats not true
<Nutzebahn> Yes, it is, Haza: http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/5-reasons-to-avoid-iphone-3g
<Haza> I don't know much about IPhones but thats the new one right?
<SmokeEater85911> any ideas now??
<Haza> I mean... i work in Free Software and our software works on the new IPhone
<SmokeEater85911> *twiddles thumbs*
<Glady> what happens if i have 3 flash
<vilhelm> <SmokeEater85911> have u tried to install AD-Block and ScriptBlock?
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: vilhelm is onto something there.. install something like those tools and they will block the flash by default
<Haza> Me though.. i like "no script" ;)
<SmokeEater85911> what do those 2 do
<Haza> SmokeEater85911:  They block scripts and the like
<aanderse> the gnome app cheese is awesome, someone needs to port it to kde4 :)
<Glady> are there the same for ubuntu?
<vilhelm> <Glady> yes there are
<Glady> it says unable to find it
<vilhelm> <glady> what did u search for?
<SmokeEater85911> i dont want to block anything though.. i want to REMOVE flash 10 plugin from firefox
<Glady> AD-Block
<vilhelm> <Glady> search for adblock
<vilhelm> <SmokeEater85911> then i'm out of advices for u m8
<bazhang> Glady, adblock plus is the name
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: Can you not remove the plugin from the plugins section of FF?
<SmokeEater85911> ther is no way to remove installed plugins
<bazhang> Glady, that search term leads to the ff addon page
<vilhelm> <SmokeEater> Yes there is
<v6lur> aanderse, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MyFace?content=77565 ? (Qt4, not KDE4 though)
<v6lur> (i haven't used it, just found it on a quick search)
<Glady> hmm
<Haza> The baseball bat...
<Glady> my guess is ur trying to make a mess
<Haza> Or fire.. thats also removes plugins.. and your eyebrows
<smatt454> "sudo apt-get purge firefox"
<smatt454> then reinstall firefox
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/1865 Glady
<aanderse> v6lur: woot! thanks
<Glady> my problem is not with firefox
<Glady> it is with opera
<vilhelm> <Glady> thx for sharing that now :D
<smatt454> sory glady i wasnt talking to u
<bazhang> no adblock plus for opera Glady
<smatt454> smokeeater :"sudo apt-get purge firefox"...then reinstall firefox
<SmokeEater85911> hm I can disable the flash10 plugin, I dont know how to remove it though
<SmokeEater85911> but disabling it should be good right?
<vilhelm> btw anyone in here that might now why sometimes my harddisks "dissapear" from media dolphin?
<SmokeEater85911> Package firefox is not installed, so not removed
<SmokeEater85911> haha
<SmokeEater85911> nice
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: ....
<SmokeEater85911> yeah?
<SmokeEater85911> i hate you firefox haha
<SmokeEater85911> ill be back, im gonna go eat.. food for though
<draik> For those using Kaffeine, how do you resolve this issue... "This DVD Video is encrypted. To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss by running from a console: sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh. In some countries it is illegal to install the decryption software without permission from the video copyright holder."? I followed the instructions, but that doesn't work either.
<jaydee> whats a good program for vpn client in linux?
<vilhelm> anyone in here that has experience with GPROFTPD?
<GuidMorrow> I have a problem playing YouTube video in Firefox under Kubuntu 8.04 -- video is running virtually ~1 fps
<kunim> jaydee: kvpnc and network manager as guis. if you want to setup something for yourself then openvpn.
<vilhelm> <GuidMorrow> That has to be a flash issue
<jaydee> thanks
<GuidMorrow> unfortunately Adobe's flash player plugin was just oveerridden by mplayer's plugins
<GuidMorrow> how do I reset this
<vilhelm> <Guidmorrow> you can reinstall the adobe plugin
<GuidMorrow> if I can remember the package's name ... I remember trying to install it this morning...
<vilhelm> >GuidMorrow> did u install it via the Adept Manager?
<td-work> what's a good user submitted screenshot gallery for 8.04?  having trouble finding one...
<GuidMorrow> believe it or not, I ran apt-get for it
<GuidMorrow> is it the same command for running the adept manager?
<SmokeEater85911> hey quick question
<SmokeEater85911> whats the installation path for firefox?
<GuidMorrow> for which version are you running?
<smatt454> smoke: for the binary?
<SmokeEater85911> well im trying to install the flash player 9 now
<SmokeEater85911> and it says enter a valid installation path
<GuidMorrow> I installed mine throught the adept manager
<smatt454> =/
<smatt454> are you running the linux setup?
<SmokeEater85911> yeah
<GuidMorrow> I would assume that was a bad move, right?
<SmokeEater85911> through the console
<smatt454> =/
<SmokeEater85911> what
<smatt454> well
<smatt454> linux doesnt intstall programs like windows
<smatt454> it's not like "C:\program files\firefox"
<smatt454> do a "locate firefox" and you'll see what i'm talking about
<SmokeEater85911> well theres a folder in usr/lib
<SmokeEater85911> 2 actually mozilla and mozilla-firefox
<GuidMorrow> if I download the flash player from adobe's website, and install it, where would it go?
<SmokeEater85911> im just trying to figure out where to put this file
<smatt454> one sec
<SmokeEater85911> and in those folders are plugin folders
<SmokeEater85911> so Im assuming if I delete the flash plugin I can get rid of flashplayer 10
<smatt454> wow
<SmokeEater85911> what
<smatt454> adobe changed their method of installing flash for linux =/
<smatt454> i dont like that
<smatt454> that's what confused me
<smatt454> i dont think it matters where u install flash
<smatt454> cuz it should link to firefox
<SmokeEater85911> well i tried to put a location in and it says warning please enter a valid installation path
<smatt454> hmm =/
<smatt454> http://www.howtoforge.com/native_linux_flash_player9_in_ubuntu
<GuidMorrow> you know, I have Wine on this distro, you'd think they'd let me run the Windows version of Firefox???
<smatt454> u can
<smatt454> but
<smatt454> theres really no point =/
<vilhelm> <SmokeEater85911> how is it going? any progress?
<SmokeEater85911> one sec
<SmokeEater85911> brb
<sparr> why doesn't kubuntu ship with kcalc?
<sparr> [installed]
<smatt454> it ships with another calculator
<smatt454> it's all about preference
<sparr> im aware of that.  the other calculator is deficient, and not remotely similar to the primary calculator of any other DE/distro/OS
<td-work> anyone using virtualbox with winxp on a kubuntu host?
<smatt454> how is it deficient?
<sparr> well, to put the point on the reason *I* had to install kcalc...  it apparently can't take hex input
<sparr> without a 0x
<smatt454> well not everyone needs that
<sparr> not everyone needs [insert feature here]
<GuidMorrow> ack! my window decorations crashed, what do I do
<smatt454> the whole point is not to package the OS with software not EVERYONE will need
<sparr> there should be compelling reasons for abandoning features that every other major platform provides
<smatt454> it's just like....why not all computers come with high powered graphics drivers
<smatt454> they offer it easily...but not everyone needs them
<SmokeEater85911> OMFG
<smatt454> what smoke?
<SmokeEater85911> okay so i cant get the flashplayer to install now
<sparr> not everyone needs the features that speedcrunch has that kcalc doesnt.  your argument is moot.
<SmokeEater85911> im telling it what folder mozilla is in, and its not doing anything
<smatt454> i thought u meant speedcrunch does not allow hex impit =/
<smatt454> imput*
<sparr> you were correct
<SmokeEater85911> http://www.howtoforge.com/native_linux_flash_player9_in_ubuntu
<smatt454> <sparr> not everyone needs the features that speedcrunch has that kcalc doesnt.  your argument is moot.
<smatt454> it's the other way arround
<SmokeEater85911> down at the bottom where it says to enter the installation path of mozilla
<SmokeEater85911> i did that and its not working
<sparr> speedcrunch has features that kcalc does not.  kcalc has featues that speedcrunch does not.  the "not everyone needs..." argument is moot, it applies equally in both directions.
<SmokeEater85911> one sec
<smatt454> the path is /usr/lib/mozilla
<SmokeEater85911> negative
<SmokeEater85911> its /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1
<SmokeEater85911> for me anyway 8shrug*
<SmokeEater85911> brb gotta restart FF
<smatt454> sparr....it's a fucking calculator
<smatt454> i'm sure kubuntu has other, more pressing issues...
<smatt454> is that a better argument?
<sparr> yes, but why is it THAT fucking calculator, instead of the one that comes with KDE?  kubuntu rarely departs from kde-builtin apps
<sparr> someone had to actually do work to make the switch
<SmokeEater85911> k so I managed to override the flash player 10
<SmokeEater85911> its back down to 9
<SmokeEater85911> now to test if its going to crash on a flash site again or not
<SmokeEater85911> any other special flash lib's i should have before I do this?
<smatt454> what was kernel banned for?
<sparr> ask ircops, he was banned from the server/network, not from the channel
<steven_> you could just make your own distro with your own favorite apps and submit it to the community and wait for them to ask you why you didn't include this or that alternative program
<SmokeEater85911> I assume since nobody said anything its a no
<smatt454> not that i know of
<sparr> steven_: you misunderstand.  this is not a matter of not including a particular program.  kcalc is part of kde.  someone made the decision and effort to un-include kcalc in favor of speedcrunch, a fair bit more involved than just "not including" it.
<steven_> ah, i see
<vilhelm> anyone know if Kubuntu runs much faster with 2gb ram than 512?
<steven_> then i agree that its odd they didn't include it, given that its standard with kde
<smatt454> didnt kubuntu used to do that with kwrite?
<SmokeEater85911> IT STILL DOES IT!!! >.<!!
<SmokeEater85911> grr
<smatt454> really?
<smatt454> ok
<smatt454> that pisses me off
<smatt454> cuz sometimes i want a lighter text editor than kate
<smatt454> i love kate for coding
<steven_> vilhelm: i was running 512 and put another gb stick in when i started running kde 4.1 and it runs much smoother now
<smatt454> but not for editing configuration files
<SmokeEater85911> I took a picture with my phone of what exactly the screen does.. if you wanna see it
<vilhelm> <steven> ok steven thx :) then i will buy some more ram  tomorrow :)
<smatt454> o
<smatt454> i thought it was "steven" saying "it still does" to my kwrite question
<smatt454> lmao
<smatt454> sure Smoke
<smatt454> give me the link to ur picture
<SmokeEater85911> one sec Im texting it to my email
<vilhelm> <steven> you still run KDE 4.1?
<steven_> yeah i like it so far. there's definitely a noticeable speed difference from 3.5 to 4.1  but since sticking in the extra ram ive been doing fine
<SmokeEater85911> smatt454 whats your email? you can PM me if you need
<SmokeEater85911> sent
<smatt454> kk
<SmokeEater85911> thats what it does when I open a page that has flash on it
<smatt454> smoke
<ahmos> hi, ktranslator crashes at start up so i how i can reconfigure it?
<smatt454> hardware specs
<SmokeEater85911> mine?
<brian_> i just switched to kde 4.1 and can't find a hibernate button in the shut down menu...how can i get it?
<smatt454> yes smoke
<phil_> i'm trying to get the wireless working on my acer aspire one laptop and i'm following the guide but when i try to do 'sudo echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules    it says permission denied...what am i doing wrong?
<SmokeEater85911> um 2GB RAM, nVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT 512mb, Dual Core Centrino Processor 2GHz
<smatt454> hmmmm
<smatt454> u have ur nvidia drivers?
<SmokeEater85911> yeah I was messing with that last night and im pretty sure Its running on it now
<smatt454> hmmmmmm =/
<smatt454> i'm not sure
<SmokeEater85911> in the hareware drivers manager it says nvidia accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) in use and enabled
<SmokeEater85911> anybody else have or had problems with flash crashing kubuntu?
<Denise> all is crashing here now
<SmokeEater85911> you should have a look at this pic and let me know if this is what yours does haha
<steven_> brian: im not sure but perhaps you could assing it to a hotkey?
<Denise> I feel as if someone was laughing at me
<phil_> i'm trying to get the wireless working on my acer aspire one laptop and i'm following the guide but when i try to do 'sudo echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules    it says permission denied...what am i doing wrong?  i'm typing it as sudo and it still isn't allowing me to
<SmokeEater85911> no i was serious
<steven_> phil have you tried to sudo another command to verify the pw you enterd is correct? if so then it may then cache the sudo for your session and allow you to try it again. if not check permissions
<SmokeEater85911> when my system crashes the screen goes crazy, I wonder if anybody elses does the same thing
<Denise> mine frozes
<Denise> freeze
<Denise> frost
<Denise> frosten
<Denise> fresbee
<SmokeEater85911> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Baghira+SuSE+9.x+RPM?content=8953 hey whats that thing with the icons across the bottom?
<Denise> free plug
<shyt> hello all
<SmokeEater85911> what is it called though
<Denise> next step I hit it with an iron bar
<smatt454> the kicker?
<SmokeEater85911> what
<smatt454> wait
<smatt454> 1 sec
<shyt> has anyone in here had any issues lately with nvidia cards and low resolutions? I've had the problem on both (k)ubuntu and debian lenny (etch) didn't have the problem... anyone know if it might be an issue with a particular version of xorg maybe?
<SmokeEater85911> make sure you have the right driver?
<Denise> oh smoke u seem to know more suddenly
<shyt> it actually gets worse if you use the proprietary nvidia driver... it goes from max 800x600 to 640x480
<smatt454> smoke eater...the "think with icons accross the bottom" is  called a dock
<SmokeEater85911> i what? lol
<Denise> doc
<Denise> dock
<Denise> and what about a lock
<SmokeEater85911> it looks like ugh whats it called I used to have it on windows
<SmokeEater85911> I didnt know you could use it in linux
<SmokeEater85911> stardock or something
<smatt454> yes
<SmokeEater85911> spacedock.. somethign along those lines
<smatt454> it's a type of dock
<smatt454> there are various docks in linux
<smatt454> just google linux docks
<SmokeEater85911> im more concerned about accessing a website with flash
<SmokeEater85911> this is rediculous
<Denise> what happen if i have those 3 flash installed?
<Denise> opera:plugins
<Denise> wait
<SmokeEater85911> ugh brb
<Denise> splash
<Denise> shockwave
<Denise> and moz
<Denise> could it explode?
<winrid> can anyone help me with graphics drivers?
<winrid> please
<winrid> anyone there???
<smatt454> what do u need winrid
<BluesKaj> which model
<steven_> sure winrid i have your answer right here...
<smatt454> wut version of kubuntu/kde and what graphics card do u have
<Alex135> winrid: what do you need?
<Denise> this is not logical
<Denise> how can opera tells me a plugin is installed with the exact path and apt-get tell me it is not here
<Denise> and what about firefox now
<Denise> so
<Denise> anybody home?
<BluesKaj> Denise, what's your question ?
<Denise> I think all my browsers are crazy
<Denise> anyway
<josh__> .
<Denise> i m going to bed
<Denise> I think I wont find the solution tonight
<kingjere> is there a way to make "aptitude search" from the CLI search the description of a package as well as the package name?
<ahmos> hi i need a program to append 2 video files into one file?
<SmokeEater85911> k back
<genii> ahmos: Are they avi?
<SmokeEater85911> hey Alex135 have more spare time?
<ives042> museekd is segfaulting in hardy. anyone using museekd/museeq?
<ahmos> genii: yes
<genii> ahmos: Then avidemux-qt
<ahmos> is there other programmes for the other video formats
<kingjere> genii: I use kino all the time. It can import alot of different types of files.
<genii> Yes, kino is all right. However I do not like that it needs to deal mainly with DV
<genii> kingjere: Incidentally, the apt-cache search      also searches descriptions
<ahmos> i need another help! ineed a good translator and i hope to be offline one
<kingjere> genii: sure, thats what it is intended for, but if it will import your file type joining the two is too easy.
<kingjere> genii: Oh and thanks for the apt-cache search tip:)
<SmokeEater85911> if anybody has a sec, think we can tackle this flash bug issue again?
<ahmos>  i need another help! ineed a good translator and i hope to be offline one plz
<smatt454> it really has me puzzle smoke
<smatt454> puzzled*
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<smatt454> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<smatt454> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<SmokeEater85911> yeah ditto
<SmokeEater85911> Im thinking about just disabling the flashplayer until I get it figured out
<smatt454> good idea
<smatt454> did u check
<smatt454> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SmokeEater85911> ive tried everything man nobody knows
<smatt454> hmmmm
<smatt454> try the kubuntu/ubuntu forums
<smatt454> dont know anything else
<SmokeEater85911> im gonna have to
<SmokeEater85911> Im just so tired of posting there lol
<smatt454> lol
<SmokeEater85911> hey how do you shrink the size of your icons on the desktop?
<nick__> h
<SmokeEater85911> i figure Ill take debugging a break for a while, and work on the eye candy
<SmokeEater85911> hmm
<brian_> i can't find a hibernate button on kde 4.1...could someone please help me out?
<SmokeEater85911> k i just installed a dock.. where did it go lol
<doop> has anyone had any luck with mod_mono for apache?
<portal> hi room
<SmokeEater85911_> hmm i just thought of something...
<SmokeEater85911_> maybe this whole flash issue isnt flash/firefox at all
<SmokeEater85911_> perhaps its my video card (bad driver)
<flaccid> SmokeEater85911_: whats it doing?
<SmokeEater85911> and i realized this because whenever I go into advanced desktop settings to play with compiz-fusion settings, it does the same thing
<Ceasar_Clown> my wifi id shit
<Ceasar_Clown> is
<flaccid> SmokeEater85911: which is?
<flaccid> !language | Ceasar_Clown
<ubottu> Ceasar_Clown: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SmokeEater85911> I wish you were here a couple hours ago I could explain all what Ive been trying to fix all day haha
<Ceasar_Clown> cant even cuss
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: i was here ;)
<SmokeEater85911> okay so I am running firefox 3, and I have the flash 9 plugin and all the libs I need
<SmokeEater85911> whenever I go to ANY site that runs flash, my system locks up, and the screen goes all crazy the only way out is restart
<Ceasar_Clown> ok help me whit my lan
<SmokeEater85911> and when playing with the compiz settings I just noticed it does the same thing
<SmokeEater85911> i took a pic I can email it to you if you wanna see what the screen is doing
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: disable compiz and try FF + Flash w/o it
<flaccid> SmokeEater85911: well the compiz settings is experimental and so if you have this problem with it then maybe not use compiz effects
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: you can always just post a screenshot on any file hosting site
<flaccid> SmokeEater85911: put it up on a photo bin site or something
<SmokeEater85911> well Im wondering if its my video card or something
<Ceasar_Clown> how???
<flaccid> what video card and driver is it
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: what is your video card???????
<SmokeEater85911> i would upload it but all the photosites use flash.. = crash
<SmokeEater85911> nVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT
<flaccid> http://imageshack.us/ this one doesn't use flash i don't think
<flaccid> and the driver?
<SmokeEater85911> if there is so much as a flash ad, crash
<SmokeEater85911> im going to uninstall compiz, and reboot FF, and try it again
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: and Konqueror does the same thing?
<Ceasar_Clown> what is wrong whit flash?
<Ceasar_Clown> not ubuntu
<SmokeEater85911> i dont have a flash plugin for konqueror
<Ceasar_Clown> but the god dam wireless WILL NOT WORK
<flaccid> you can also look at logs and run compiz --replace manually to see the output when the behaviour occurs
<flaccid> !wireless | Ceasar_Clown
<ubottu> Ceasar_Clown: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911: sure you do - if its installed in your .mozilla directory, Konqueror searches and finds the plugin
<SmokeEater85911> k one sec
<ign0ramus> ceasar_clown: please use PG language.
<Ceasar_Clown> thx
<Ceasar_Clown> ok ok
<flaccid> Ceasar_Clown: also explain at least the behaviour. we can't help with 'doesn't work' reports
<SmokeEater85911> how do I get it to search for the plugin?
<SmokeEater85911> anything flash right now doesnt show up
<flaccid> SmokeEater85911: get what to search for what plugin?
<Ceasar_Clown> but i got it working 4 a while then i REboot no more
<Ceasar_Clown> work
<ign0ramus> SmokeEater85911:  in Settings > Configure Konqueror
<SmokeEater85911> konqueror
<Ceasar_Clown> sorry people im just tired
<ign0ramus> Settings > Configure Konqueror > Plugins
<flaccid> if you installed the flash plugin nonfree system wide it won't be in ~/.mozilla
<SmokeEater85911> well I have company coming over, ill have to hit you guys up for more help later
<SmokeEater85911> thanks
<ign0ramus> flaccid: he installed Flash from the Adobe web site.
<ign0ramus> I only know because i was here a few hours ago.  Before the bar. When I could actually type properly.
<flaccid> oh where does that thing install it, i don't think its ~/.mozilla either
<flaccid> hehe
<ign0ramus> flaccid: it most definitely installs in ~/.mozilla
<ign0ramus> "libflashplayer.so"
<ign0ramus> ^ that took 45 seconds to type
<ign0ramus> gotta go.  Family Guy is on.
<ign0ramus> Goodnight all
<flaccid> the one from adobe's website doesn't do that either
<flaccid> its actually  /usr/lib/mozilla by default
<pyro17> fucking spam bots
<pyro17> on a positive not, i got synergy working
<jorge_> hi there... someone know how to fix the card reader of and XPS M1210???
<flaccid> !language | pyro17
<ubottu> pyro17: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jorge_> some one with and dell XPS computer??
<flaccid> jorge_: what did google say?
<jorge_> nothing, it just refer that the problem exist, but no one said how to fix it
<flaccid> what is the problem? and some problems are not fixable you know
<draik> How do I send messages to another computer on my own home network?
<jorge_> the card reader is not been  recognize by my the system
<jorge_> by the system*
<flaccid> draik: use IM
<draik> flaccid: I mean as in a popup message box
<flaccid> draik: thats windows. you can checkout the winpopup protocol which is supported in kopete
<flaccid> jorge_: from the looks of it, its not support/doesn't work
<draik> flaccid: Not all running kopete
<draik> Just one of them runs kopete
<jorge_> well, thanks a lot flaccid
<flaccid> draik: they don't have to
<flaccid> jorge_: http://www.mail-archive.com/laptop-testing-team@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00918.html
<pyro17> has anyone ever used synergy between a kubuntu and windows machine
<flaccid> jorge_: as you can see to get the card reader to work, you probably have to re-compile the kernel
<jorge_> wow, thats gona be a problem, but I will try
<draik> flaccid: How would I go about using that feature?
<jorge_> thanks for your time
<flaccid> draik: if you enable the protocol on windows clients they can use net send or a client like quickmessenger
<draik> All computers are Hardy
<flaccid> then use kopete, add account WinPopup
<flaccid> there may be some more requirements draik but i can't remember. google should advise
<draik> flaccid: All are Hardy and I just wanted a way to send a message via CLI
<mrksbrd> anyone have builtin webcams here? & were u able to get it working??
<flaccid> draik: there is a command but i can't remember what it is
<flaccid> !u | mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<flaccid> webcams totally depend on the make/model
<draik> flaccid: I'm not sure what to Google. I'm currently doing a search for "kubuntu send message"
<mrksbrd> tried to lspci & lshw to see if it was even detected by system,  but nothing was standing out
<flaccid> !info linpopup
<ubottu> linpopup (source: linpopup): X Window System port of Winpopup, running over Samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8.2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 78 kB, installed size 344 kB
<flaccid> draik: smbclient -M
<flaccid> mrksbrd: if its usb it will be in lsusb
<mrksbrd> iit is one that is built into my laptop atop the screen
<flaccid> you can google the notebook model and see if linux/ubuntu supports it
<draik> flaccid: I think I'm getting the syntax incorrect.
<flaccid> draik: the server may also need configuring, not sure http://oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch08_04.html
<draik> winpopup works on non-windows systems?
<flaccid> the protocol yes via samba3
<flaccid> smbclient -M flaccidscomputername
<mrksbrd> flaccid: [   36.816101] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device HP Webcam (064e:a110)
<GuidMorrow> ok ... how do I install a .tar.gz package?
<GuidMorrow> and furthermore ... HOW DO I MAKE THIS THING STOP ASKING ME FOR MY PASSWORD?
<mrksbrd> flaccid; I've come across a copy of photoshop 7 & Dreamweaver 8, both worked wonderfully under WINE
<mrksbrd> well sleeping meds are kicking in....talk to ya guys tomorrow+
<flaccid> !tar | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<flaccid> !sudo | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<flaccid> GuidMorrow: no need to shout. what is this thing?
<flaccid> mrksbrd: yeah. if you have a uvc webcam then it will work with uvc driver as picked up
<flaccid> mrksbrd: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=JQw&q=064e%3Aa110+hp+webcam+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<GuidMorrow> now I can't make AUDACITY play sounds because it keeps saying "error while opening sound device" when I try to play sounds
<flaccid> GuidMorrow: are all other media players closed?
<flaccid> GuidMorrow: goto view | toolbars and turn on the device toolbar and then see if you have the right device selected as well
<GuidMorrow> what do I set my audacity audio I/O settings to
<flaccid> dunno
<GuidMorrow> IT STILL SAYS ERROR
<flaccid> don't shout
<GuidMorrow> ?!?
<GuidMorrow> but then when I set it to ALSA default sound began to play
<GuidMorrow> I'm used to Goldwave, this is a first
<m__> mir se ju gjej
<SmokeEater85911> yay back again
<chipbuddy> i had a 7.10 alternate install cd, and i saw there was an option to install a command line system. I now have an 8.04 alternate install cd, but i don't see a similar option. i can just install ubuntu. how do i just install the command line?
<flaccid> what do you mean by command line? every install method installs the 'command line'
<SmokeEater85911> grar.. i am this close to giving up on kubuntu
<chipbuddy> flaccid but i only want the command line, no gui
<flaccid> chipbuddy: kubuntu is a desktop OS, the K is for KDE. you most likely want minimal or server install
<flaccid> !minimal | chipbuddy
<ubottu> chipbuddy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SmokeEater85911> i think im gonna wipe kubuntu and start all over
<chipbuddy> flaccid: i have the alternate cd, but it seemed like it was installing the entire OS
<josh__> i am having audio issues....
<josh__> i need to make my USB Headset the default audio thing...
<josh__> i disabled my on board sound card...
<josh__> from the bios
<flaccid> chipbuddy: correct, thats what the alternate cd is for
<chipbuddy> flaccid: i don't want the entire OS. i just want a command line, with some programming tools
<flaccid> chipbuddy: [15:30] <flaccid> chipbuddy: kubuntu is a desktop OS, the K is for KDE. you most likely want minimal or server install
<josh__> help :/
<josh__> i need to make my USB Audio the default audio source
<josh__> in
<josh__> Kubunut
<flaccid> !enter | josh__
<ubottu> josh__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> no need to repeat either
<josh__> ^^, nobody has said anything yet so i just figured
<SmokeEater85911> if somebody is going to help you, they will
<josh__> nobody is going to help me then?
<SmokeEater85911> not if you annoy with repeating and spamming the room :)
<flaccid> josh__: doesn't look like it
<SmokeEater85911> Netiquette
<flaccid> try googling alsa default soundcard
<josh__> bahh, im just being annoying because... this is like the third time ive came in here and nomatter can fix my problem :/
<josh__> i tried installing alsa but it didn't even run...
<josh__> i used the package manager in Kubuntu to install it.
<flaccid> josh__: this is free support. there is no obligation for someone to help you
 * mr---t- thinks flaccid ciuld resist helping
<josh__> well, you guys are the pro's
<josh__> paid or not paid you guys got skillz
<B_Raven> josh, just got here, what kind of problem are you having?
<josh__> im trying to get my USB Audio to work
<B_Raven> installed alsa and run "alsaconf" ?
<josh__> i have USB Headset, and i want to make it the default source of audio in Kubuntu
<flaccid> so much on google
<josh__> when i try to run alsa it gives me this error      alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such file or directory
<B_Raven> josh__, and you've run alsaconf to setup the usb headset?
<josh__> umm
<josh__> ill try that
<josh__> in the shell or w/e terminal thing i typed that in
<josh__> and i got           bash: alsaconf: command not found
<B_Raven> Any terminal, and think you need to sudo it. (sudo alsaconf)
<flaccid> josh__: 1. try my suggestion and 2. keep your responses on 1 line
<josh__> same thing man command not found :(
<flaccid> i've never heard of that binary B_Raven
<rot> hi I want make my ip
<rot> like a server but I don't have static IP
<flaccid> rot: System Settings -> Network Settings
<rot> anyone can help me to find the solution  for this situation
<B_Raven> flaccid, hmmm, could have sworn that was the alsa config utility. Then again, I'm frequenctly confused by the use of *conf *config and whatever. :\
<flaccid> there is alsactl which is a cli binary
<flaccid> josh__: as per google, the solution could be as simple as http://blog.rowancrane.com/2007/05/02/changing-the-default-sound-card-in-kubuntu ..
<rot> where I go frist
<flaccid> B_Raven: maybe you mean asoundcounf
<flaccid> asoundconf i mean
<flaccid> rot: system settings is in the kmenu
<rot> yeah
<B_Raven> flaccid, nope. Could be one of those differences between debian and ubuntu. (just converted a few days ago)
<rot> after
<josh__> flaccid, its not that because i disabled my onboard sound card from the bios
<flaccid> josh__: well as far as i know if the driver is working, your usb headset should show in the list
<josh__> well, i hear my self on my mic
<josh__> and music apps some times work but like i cant turn up or down the audio
<flaccid> so what is in the list?
<josh__> where do i find this list?
<flaccid> oh my read the link i gave you and don't assume that its not that because you are here asking for help and don't know..
<flaccid> sudo asoundconf list
<josh__> okay i see, Audio
<josh__> thats all thats in the list nothing else
<flaccid> pastebin the whole output, i want to see
<testi> I wish to turn off 3 mouse button emulation for all pointer devices
<testi> How can I achieve that?
<snarkster> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<josh__> http://pastebin.com/m68b335ad
<josh__> there it is
<flaccid> josh__: take out the usb headphones and see if it says the same thing after 10 seconds
<josh__> ight sounds like a plan
<josh__> its blank
<testi> I added Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false" to all Pointer Input Devices, but there is no effect. 3Button Mouse emulation still works
<josh__> Audio is gone from the list
<B_Raven> testi, xorg.conf settings aren't reloaded until the x-server is rebooted.
<josh__> plugged it back in now i have Audio in the list
<flaccid> josh__: i assume this is because you disabled your other sound card. if you enable it again in bios and reboot and follow the instructions from the page i pasted i found easily from google, it should work
<testi> B_Raven: I executed /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<josh__> flaccid, i have USB headsets tho i dont want to use my Sound card
<testi> As far as I remember, this also reboots the X-Server
<B_Raven> testi, Aye.
<flaccid> josh__: then i don't see a problem
<testi> Where can I read about Emulate3Buttons Documentation. Which manpage contains documentation about it?
<flaccid> testi: probably xorg
<flaccid> ie. http://x.org
<josh__> flaccid, huh
<josh__> flaccid,  but if i hit my vol up key on my keyboard it saids
<josh__> it seems kmix is not running
<josh__> i like wanna make that work
<flaccid> josh__: then goto kmenu and run command and put in kmix. you will get the speaker icon in system tray
<testi> flaccid: neither xorg nor xorg.conf manpage documentation about it
<testi> *contain
<flaccid> if the mixer is not sufficient then its a limitation of the driver
<flaccid> testi: maybe http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/mouse.4.html . goto #xorg for more help
<josh__> flaccid, kmix loads i can change my vol from in there... just wish i could change my vol from my keyboard
<snarkster> josh__: hi are you using a laptop
<josh__> nope
<flaccid> there probably is a way with one of the key daemons
<josh__> Q6600 9800 GTX 2Gb ram
<flaccid> josh__: what keyboard is it?
<josh__> Satiek Cyborg
<snarkster> flaccid would kmilo assist in that?
<flaccid> hotkeys or kmilo might be able to but you would have to research i guess
<josh__> okay, this isn't that bad of a problem i guess...
<josh__> but, i need to get my Mic Working with RecordMyDesktop
<snarkster> yah its hotkeys I think for desktop computer
<flaccid> josh__: thing is i just googled that keyboard + ubuntu and you got lots of info
<josh__> flaccid, ight but like umm recordmydesktop asks me what device i wanna use for my Mic and i dont know what to enter in there....
<flaccid> but it still could be a bug in the software that handles the action
<josh__> flaccid, i can hear my self on my mic right now but i dont know exactly what the device in Linux for my Mic is called :/
<josh__> idk
<flaccid> josh__: never used it. dont' ask me, ask the channel..
<josh__> this a better question to ask then
<snarkster> yah be better to ask google that question as well i think
<josh__> how do i find out the name of my Mic?
<josh__> the device name for my mic i mean
<josh__> like how do find out the device name of my mic (which is part of my USB Headset) or basially what linux is saying my device name is for that component
<snarkster> josh__: ask that question to google..
<snarkster> Ive never been able to get a mic working in linux, never thought it was important
<snarkster> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<snarkster> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<josh__> i make tutorials for maya and blender online tho lol
<snarkster> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<josh__> i wanted to use linux to create blender video tutorials.. just because of the style factor
<snarkster> yup
<josh__> and because Linux is like fast... and the .oggs are really small
<snarkster> i know my laptop has a built in mic, but i cant seem to get it to work as I just had shoulder surgers and wanted to use voice commads to assist me
<snarkster> josh__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<josh__> i might just ditch my USB Headset....
<rot> man how to do
<rot> my Ip
<rot> anyone tell if this ip working
<rot> 169.254.8.65
<pyarra> rot: that's a local IP address, it won't be visible on the internet: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc3330.html
<pyarra> rot: what are you trying to achieve?
<josh__> well, im out thanks for the effert guys
<josh__> gonna load up windows XP, for i am defeated but will ... but im gonna buy another expensive headset...
<snarkster> later josh__
<snarkster> good luck to you then.
<rot> ok than how to make ip visible
<rot> on the internet
<josh__> you guys are freaken hardcore helping people at late hours like this...
<snarkster> you needed help, i needed help..
<snarkster> thats why we are here.
<pyarra> rot: what are you trying to do?
<rot> I want to see my ip form internet
<rot> and brosswer the file from another computer
<R1cochet> i have kubuntu and was wondering if i could get some help with acidrip
<pyarra> rot: ok, and how are you connected to the internet? Through ADSL modem? Dial-up?
<rot> ASL
<rot> ADSL MODEm
<pyarra> rot: it looks like you're connected to the internet at IP address 72.136.198.46
<rot> yeah
<pyarra> however, that's probably your ADSL modem, not your computer
<rot> Rogers
<pyarra> so I see... whatever Rogers is
<rot> is Dynamic IP only
<pyarra> ok, so you already have an IP address, assigned by your ISP, and that's your IP address
<rot> how to assinged
<pyarra> rot: you don't, your ISP does
<rot> I have to call them
<pyarra> rot: I doubt that will do you any good
<pyarra> let me ask this: what you're trying to do is have a way to connect to your computer from other computers on the internet, right?
<rot> ok u have another way better than
<rot> Sites
<rot> and down load stuff
<rot> some program
<pyarra> rot: does your ISP provide you with a free web hosting space?
<pyarra> like, on one of their servers?
<rot> no
<pyarra> ok, well look, you can do this: use a dynamic DNS service (e.g. no-ip.org or dyndns.org) so that each time you get a new IP address, your ADSL modem registers your IP address, and people onthe internet can connect to rotcomputer.no-ip.org
<Makuseru> Hi, im having some problems with KRDC, every time i click connect, it fails at "
<Makuseru> Hi, im having some problems with KRDC, every time i click connect, it fails at "establishing connection" what would cause this?
<rot> ok
<pyarra> and on your ADSL modem, usually it's called "virtual server", point an external port at the port on your computer
<rot> ok
<rot> linsys
<pyarra> but... and please don;t take this the wrong way - there are security implications in doing this, and I think I'm safe in saying that networking on Ubuntu might not be your strength?
<rot> ok
<rot> i will try
<rot> but how long it tak
<snarkster> Makuseru: what are you trying to connect to?
<rot> register 48 hr
<Makuseru> snarkster: another computer
<freesoft> Hola a todss :D
<pyarra> rot: I suggest you use one of the file-sharing sites instead
<snarkster> are they running vnc or rdp?
<pyarra> for example: http://www.yousendit.com/
<Makuseru> snarkster: they have both krfb and krdc open
<pyarra> rot: did you read what said about security?
<rot> yeah
<snarkster> ok on krfb they send you an email giving you an invitation to control there computer.
<pyarra> ok, and you're sure you're comfortable with opening your computer to the entire internet?
<snarkster> but they are coming in over the internet... rdp might be being blicked by a router somewhere
<Makuseru> it tells you the host and pass though, and i just told him that, instead of emailing it
<rot> yeah
<rot> is just from me and my friends
<pyarra> rot: no, if you have an IP address on the internet, *anyone8 can access it
<snarkster> hmm
<rot> yeah I know but I have to give to people
<snarkster> good luck
<pyarra> no rot, you do not have to give it to people
<pyarra> there are people actively scanning all available IP addresses to see what's there
<pyarra> hell, I can see that your IP address is 72.136.198.46, and I'm not looking especially hard
<rot> uh
<rot> i knoa
<rot> cuz some sites alot to see my IP
 * BasicXP is interested in Ubuntu Artwork, but nobody responses in #ubuntu-artwork.
<pyarra> rot: I've had a computer broken into by connecting it to the internet. If you don;t know what you're doing, it won;t take long
<rot> why cuz of pressure
<rot> or what tell me
<rot> better to buy server computer
<rot> with 2 U or 1 U
<pyarra> rot: I don't quite understand what you're asking. The computer's shape is not important, knowing how to turn off services, set up the firewall, suchlike, that's important
<pyarra> actually, reading your response, I wonder if you're pulling my leg just a little
<Makuseru> does desktop sharing (krdc&krfb) work with someone that is on a live cd?
<rot> yeah
<rot> or host the server form data center cost a lot of money
<Makuseru> im on a real install, the other guy is on a live cd, he can connect to my machine, but i cannot to his
<rot> i had server with Layeredtech.com
<rot> but I cancel
<ubuntu_> hey anyone awake?
<snarkster> no
<rot> I can't afford the paying money very month
<ubuntu_> i had a question
<ubuntu_> i'm on ubuntu right now
<ubuntu_> but i wanted to use kubuntu
<BasicXP> I have a question. What are the differences between:1) I install Ubuntu, then kubuntu-desktop from repositories. 2)
<ubuntu_> in ubuntu my wireless internet automatically works
<BasicXP> 2)I just install Kubuntu
<ubuntu_> but in kubuntu it doesn't show up at all
<ubuntu_> and thats my only internet connection
<BasicXP> Please help. Thank you in advance,
<ubuntu_> i'm trying to figure out how to get it to show up
 * BasicXP still waiting for response!!
<ubuntu_> any ideas?
<pyarra> rot: I'm not sure if you're being serious or not. In case you are serious: I strongly suggest you host your files somewhere other than on your home computer
<rot> l
<rot> k
<ubuntu_> so anyone have any idea how i can get my wireless to show up in kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> i want to use that instead of ubuntu
<ubuntu_> and doing the kubuntu install in ubuntu doesn't give desireable results
<rot> http://72.136.198.46/
<rot> is working or no
<BasicXP> that site http://72.136.198.46/ is not working, as it seems...
<rot> is working with me
<rot> index_html
<BasicXP> rot:explain me, please, again, what are you trying to perform?
<rot> assign IP
<BasicXP> rot: there is no response from your site
<BasicXP> rot: You want to assign an IP to your site, which is hosted locally on your PC. Am I right?
<rot> yeaj
<ubuntu_> who knows how to get my wireless working in kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> it works perfectly out of the box in ubuntu
<ubuntu_> but not kubuntu
<BasicXP> ubuntu_: what exactly is the problem? you can't see the connection, or what?
<BasicXP> rot: an IP of your site will be external IP of your machine
<rot> yeah
<BasicXP> rot: and check if port number (80) differs. sorry for my bad english... :)
<rot> from where can i get my port 80
<BasicXP> ubuntu_: are you here? please, explain, what EXACTLY happened to yur wireless connection.
<BasicXP> rot: look here: how do you connect to your site?
<rot> from
<rot> 192.168.1.101
<BasicXP> rot: this is your internal ip.
<rot> yeah
<rot> extranl
<rot> 72,136,198.45
<BasicXP> rot: go to http://www.showip.com/ and see what is your external ip. where did you get those 72.136.*.*?
<rot> ythttp://72.136.198.46/\]
<rot> yeah
<BasicXP> i'm away for indefinite time. bye.
 * BasicXP goes to hell (my flat)!
<ubuntu_> did they release the kde4 version without wireless support?
<R1cochet> i just recently installed kubuntu kde4 from a live cd and i was wondering how to add screensavers
<R1cochet> it seems that it didnt come with any
<marios> hi
<warlock> hola
<warlock> he puesto el kompiz y al ser en entorno gráfico es fácil de manejar pero me gustaria saber de alguna guía de las cosas que se pueden hacer con el
<Fyl0n> Guys I'm havin problems with simple DVD-Video9 playback on Kubuntu
<Fyl0n> I use for allmost all files Kaffeine.
<Fyl0n> But for DVD Video I want to use also kaffeine but it won't play any.
<Fyl0n> Kaffeine says I need to install libdvdcss2 wich I allready did
<Fyl0n> What ever I try no playback.. who can help?
<Fyl0n> I've installed w32codec etc etc
<Fyl0n> I've googled my *ss off..
<Fyl0n> When I do install the libdvdcss2 package from Kaffeine I get an older version wich gets updated by the media repo..
<micky> any ideas why php5-cli might choose not to quit / die / exit after a --help / -v or file exection ?
<Douglas_E> Permission denied (publickey).
<Douglas_E> when I try ssh douglas@localhost I get
<Douglas_E> any clues as how to fix this?
<jpds> Douglas_E: Is your public ssh key on the host?
<Douglas_E> jpds I did sshadd. IS there something else that I missed?
<jpds> Douglas_E: Or better, cat .ssh/id_rsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys
<Douglas_E> jpds looks like a hole in one, returns nothing. How do I fix it?
<jpds> Douglas_E: It copies your public key to .ssh/authorized_keys. Where ssh looks for keys on connect.
<Douglas_E> jpds yep, newbie, I feel dumb, time for a retest.
<Douglas_E> know for a really stupid question, baby just pulled out the usb mouse and when I plugged it back in, it stopped working. How do I reset it without leaving KDE??
<Douglas_E> jpds thanks lots! It works now.
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: try plugging it in to a different port
<dwidmann> Douglas_E: it tends to be picky, you'll want to use the same port.
<Douglas_E> dwidmann: tried that, could be my config for x because it is not auto on the ports
<Douglas_E> thanks all, time to reboot kde
<micky> i'm executing php -v from /bin/bash and it displais php version but then it fails to exit / send that "program termination signal" .. any ideas how i can track the issue ? i've already ruled out php5-cli version and bash since i have the exact versions running in a chroot and they work fine together..
<lalim92> Hi all, excuse me
<lalim92> I have some problems with my internet connection
<lalim92> I want use Konqueror, but i can't
<lalim92> he said: An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com: Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<micky> lalim92 does your isp require you to use a proxy server ? or do other browsers / applications work ?
<lalim92> No
<lalim92> But Konversation works fine :)
<dwidmann> lalim92: I know this will sound very strange, but if it's not a laptop connected wirelessly, try killing knetworkmanager
<lalim92> I have an USB ADSL modem (Huawei SmartAX MT810), and i configure it with ubuADSL
<dwidmann> or maybe it's networkmanager in general (in which case removing would be easiest)
<lalim92> Ok i will tru
<lalim92> try
<BigBuddha> heys guys, amarok will not play after i killed the pid, i tried reinstalling it, but it doesnt play
<BigBuddha> *it doesnt start
<blizzz> is it correct, that konquerer uses /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/khtml/css/html4.css as default stylesheet?
<blizzz> in kde4
<koke_kola> BigBuddha: Did you try restarting the PC
<BigBuddha> koke_kola: yes
<koke_kola> BigBuddha: Perhaps try aptitude remove it then install it again
<BigBuddha> kk
<BigBuddha> brb
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone , can someone plz tell me which is the best way to handle rar archives in kde4?? i face problems with password protected archives.
<BigBuddha> ok, koke_kola, i have uninstalled it via aptitude, now i'm gonna reinstall
<koke_kola> BigBuddha: ok
<BigBuddha> ok, i just reinstalled via aptitude, lets see what happens
<lalim92> I can't resolve the problem. Plz help me !
<BigBuddha> it shows the process running, but it isnt
<lalim92> I can't access to internet from my web browser. But i can send my messages in this irc chan with Konversation
<koke_kola> BigBuddha: Is it perhaps not on another desktop?
<BigBuddha> koke_kola: no, it doesnt even show the splash screen
<koke_kola> BigBuddha: and its not in your tray?
<BigBuddha> no
<koke_kola> hmm
<koke_kola> BigBuddha: What versions of Kubuntu you using
<azmodan> Hi all, how do I check to see if Kubuntu is using DMA on my HDD??  I type "sudo hdparm /dev/hda" in Terminal but it says no file/dir exists!!
<BigBuddha> koke_kola: 8.04
<koke_kola> BigBuddha: ps auxf | grep amarok
<koke_kola> what does that return
<BigBuddha> just a sec
<BigBuddha> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BigBuddha> koke_kola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38451/
<koke_kola> BigBuddha: how did you kill the PID?
<BigBuddha> killall -9 amarokapp
<koke_kola> BigBuddha: I dont think its killing it. And its still running Scar Symmetry/Holographic Universe/01 Morphogenesis.mp3 -  Does any one know where the PID files live?
<BigBuddha> aaron@HQ-Linux:~$ killall -9 amarokapp
<BigBuddha> aaron@HQ-Linux:~$ ps auxf | grep amarok
<BigBuddha> aaron    12293  0.0  0.0   5164   828 pts/0    S+   05:28   0:00      \_ grep amarok
<koke_kola> hmm there its dead. Only your grep being returned. Dam man. im not sure hey
<BigBuddha> arrg
<azmodan> How do I check to see if Kubuntu is using DMA on my HDD??  I type "sudo hdparm /dev/hda" in Terminal but it says no file/dir exists!!
<koke_kola> BigBuddha: iv seen instances before where it doesn't exist in ps auxf  but the PID is still running somewhere, ul need to find that folder and rm the PID
<BigBuddha> hmmm
<Assurbanipal> guys, can you help me with handling rar files with password protection in kde4.1?
<BigBuddha> hey koke_kola
<BigBuddha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38453/
<profesor_> hola
<tr00ls> Hi
<tr00ls> HI
<tr00ls> HI
<tr00ls> HI
<jpds> !hi | tr00ls
<ubottu> tr00ls: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tr00ls> thnx
<romana> hey peoples:)
<tr00ls> wazzup?
<Dragonath> what is the module to install to get infrared connections working?
<dwidmann> Dragonath: would irda-utils prove useful?
<drmarwat> hello
<drmarwat> i want to install kde 4.1 as sole desktop environment and want to remove kde 3.5.9, so how do i completly remove kde 3.5.9?
<Dragonath> dwidmann: going to try that one, thanks
<dwidmann> drmarwat: remove kdelibs4c2a
<romana> i installed intrepid;)
<dwidmann> romana: congratulations
<romana> ahh, its terribly stable
<romana> but doesnt 4.1 look STUNNING
<drmarwat> dwidmann: if i remove  kdelibs4c2a will i be able to install kde 4.1 later?
<dwidmann> drmarwat: you don't have to remove kde3.5.9 to install kde 4.1, they install completely separate
<drmarwat> dwidmann: yes i know that, i can have both in boot menu, i have already created my remaster with both kde 3.5.9 and 4.1, this time i just want to have kde 4.1 and no kde 3.5.9 at tall
<dwidmann> drmarwat: kdelibs4c2a = kdelibs for kde3
<drmarwat> so i want to remove all whatever comes with kde 3.5.9, im aware kde 4.1 is not that stable as kde 3.5.9 but i just want to have kde 4.1 as sole DE
<drmarwat> dwidmann,: ok i will reomve this and see how it goes
<dwidmann> drmarwat: it should try to take just about everything with it.
<dwidmann> drmarwat: even the kitchen sink
<drmarwat> hope my system boots laters and i can install kde 4.1 :)
<romana> look, i have been using 4.1, not ONE issue. since alpha 2, not one.
<Dragonath> heh, you're not everyone, hardware configurations differ
<dwidmann> romana: fortune smiles upon you
<romana> i know. and i run a tablet ffs.
<romana> i have been so disappinted...
<romana> ;)
<romana> i like poking things
<drmarwat> wow it even reomves adept :)
<dwidmann> drmarwat: keep in mind some things won't have viable alternatives (ie: knetworkmanager, adept, etc)
<drmarwat> i understand the cruciality of it here
<romana> theres a viable knetworkmanager on intrepid...is it still 3.5?
<dwidmann> romana: what does apt-cache policy have to say?
<romana> looking, brb
<dwidmann> ::hardy:: 1:0.2.2-1ubuntu2 0
<Dragonath> hmm how do I find out the infrared port number?
<romana> lloks like 3, yeah
<dario> hi everyone i recently re-installed kubuntu 8.04.1 with kde4 but i can't have strigi running. it works correctly in kde-nightly installed via project-neon any idea about how to solve this issue?
<Viking667> hello all.
<gstaniak> hi
<gstaniak> does kubuntu come with the Network Manager in a default installation? i mean, is it possible to manage cable and wi-fi connections just by clicking the icon in the tray?
<romana> the version i have is HIGHLY imrpved, i will say that:)
<dwidmann> gstaniak: yeah
<dwidmann> dario: probably wait for kde 4.1.1 or maybe 4.2.0?
<Viking667> INstalled mplayer, when I play a stream, it pops up an error dialog saying it could not open required DirectShow codec "wmvdmod.dll", looked in adept, can't find it. Nothing shows up in "apt-cache search wmv" either.
<Viking667> so, what should I be looking at?
<Viking667> of course, silly thing goes ahead and plays the stream anyhow, with audio and video... but this error message puzzles me.
<dwidmann> Viking667: maybe the w32codecs package will help
<Gigant0r> hey dudes
<Viking667> yeesh. I looked for that, too... didn't find THAt either.
<dwidmann> Viking667: wait, it does play it? Well, then the error can at least be ignored, probably a bug in the program.
<Gigant0r> can anybody answer a quick query
<Viking667> dwidmann: yeah. and w32codecs isn't in apt-cache either.
<dwidmann> Gigant0r: one way to find out
<dwidmann> !restricted | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gigant0r> is it common to lose data using ntfs-config to mount ntfs drives as writeable ?
<Viking667> thank you for that.
<dwidmann> Gigant0r: no, but it isn't impossible.
<Viking667> Right. Now, here's a weird one... the main video window can be moved, but the gui of mplayer can't be...
<Gigant0r> ok, i had some ntfs drives mounted ok, but they were not writeable
<dwidmann> Gigant0r: ntfs-3g is pretty stable now, but it's not exactly perfect either
<Viking667> none of the buttons actually toggle anything
<Gigant0r> so i installed & ran ntfs-config, it said a disk was in use, but one of them worked
<dario> dwidmann: thanks for the answer,
<Gigant0r> i rebooted, ran it again
<Gigant0r> now i cant see any data on those volumes
<dwidmann> dario: sorry it wasn't a more positive answer, but if the bug is fixed in the nightlies then it means it will definitely find its way into 4.2, and might be "backported" to 4.1.x
<dwidmann> Gigant0r: that's not good.
<Gigant0r> you're telling me
<Gigant0r> i had half a terrabyte of movies n shit on there
<dwidmann> Gigant0r: Umm, if it was ntfs, it was probably formerly a windows partition, so, do you still have windows, and if so can it see the data?
<Gigant0r> but im a fair newb, so im not sure if its just me being unfamiliar with linux mounting
<dario> dwidmann: can i ask you just another little thing? how often is kde-nightly updated?
<Gigant0r> i dont have windows on this box anymore, only on a lappy, and i dont have any external sata cases or anything
<Gigant0r> i can find a win box but i thought i'd jump on here first
<Gigant0r> in case its just the mounting showing me nothing but the data is there , or something
<dwidmann> dario: pretty often, I'm not sure on the exacts though, sometimes it seems like its getting updated every night, sometimes it goes for a week or so without update. I'm pretty sure its dependent on how much time the packager(s) have.
<flaccid> hardy has ntfs built into kernel
<dario> ok, thanks a lot for your patience
<dwidmann> flaccid:  read up, maybe you'll have some ideas
<flaccid> Gigant0r: you have ntfs prob? disk in use or something
<Gigant0r> no..not really
<Gigant0r> if i ls /media/sdc1 , its empty
<Gigant0r> if i can see it in /media its mounted , right?
<flaccid> you need to check the command, mount to see if its mounted
<dwidmann> Gigant0r: cat /etc/mtab
<flaccid> mount | grep sdc
<flaccid> or that
<Gigant0r> cool its not there
<flaccid> so its not mounted
<Gigant0r> yay
<dwidmann> That's good news.
<Gigant0r> word to your mother
<flaccid> disks & filesystems is the gui for fstab
<Gigant0r> that dosent work
<dwidmann> Gigant0r: ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1
<flaccid> doesn't work?
<flaccid> Gigant0r: what are you trying to achieve?
<Gigant0r> sorry
<Gigant0r> i mean i dont have that option
<flaccid> which option?
<Gigant0r> disks and filesystems
<Gigant0r> thats in system preferences right
<flaccid> which kubuntu release are you on?
<flaccid> its in system settings
<Gigant0r> yeah i know it should be there but it isnt
<Gigant0r> 8.04
<Gigant0r> kde 4.1
<flaccid> which kubuntu release are you on?
<flaccid> kubuntu/kde3?
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> wrong channel for kde4 support
<Gigant0r> i thought it was removed
<dwidmann> Gigant0r: my option presented above will still work :)
<Gigant0r> lol cheers
<Gigant0r> sorry, i didnt think it was a kde problem that i had
<flaccid> Gigant0r: do you have kde3 installed?
<flaccid> its not a kde problem
<Gigant0r> yer i still do
<Gigant0r> dwidmann: its all back after a forced mount
<Gigant0r> thanks
<dwidmann> Gigant0r: one thing first
<Gigant0r> so /media shows the mount points, not the actual mountings?
<flaccid> Gigant0r: easiest way to fix this is this: run command: /usr/bin/systemsettings then use the disks & filesystems there
<dwidmann> Gigant0r: sudo su -c "tail -1 /etc/mtab >> /etc/fstab"
<flaccid> dwidmann: thats not a good practice
<flaccid> if you want to configure it manually follow this guide
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dwidmann> flaccid: done immediately after a successful mount I've never managed to hurt anything
<flaccid> its not an extensible command eg. you have a usb cdrom and flash disk mounted
<Gigant0r> is that just writing the mtab entry that i just put in to fstab?
<dwidmann> it adds the last line of the mtab (which is the most recent thing mounted) to the fstab
<Gigant0r> yeah thats what i thought
<ale22944> hi all, got a problem with my screen resolution! does anybody know how to modify resolution from terminal?
<flaccid> ale22944: xrandr
<Gigant0r> its fucking annoying that it treats them as removeable disks
<ale22944> tnx!!
<flaccid> Gigant0r: it?
<Gigant0r> erm
<Gigant0r> ntfs-3g or whatever is doing the managing of disks
<flaccid> ntfs-3g has no idea and you only need to mount as ntfs type
<dwidmann> Gigant0r: all things are treated that way if they aren't in the fstab, well, pretty much.
<gstaniak> dwidmann: thanks, and sorry for the delay. so, configuring wi-fi, provided a driver is present, should be pretty straightforward? right click on the network manager, then a few clicks and i'm done?
<Gigant0r> if you have fixed drives, why would you get instructed to boot windows and safely remove it
<Gigant0r> oic
<ale22944> ok Checked xrandr but the only options i have are between 320*240 and 640*480. Yesterday my screen resolution was @ 1280
<flaccid> gstaniak: right click on knetworkmanager yes
<ale22944> any idea?
<Gigant0r> i thought it was because they were sata disks, and can be removed
<dwidmann> gstaniak: yeah, pretty much
<Gigant0r> in windows anyway
<flaccid> Gigant0r: this aint windows
<flaccid> ale22944: check the X log
<ale22944> ok
<gstaniak> flaccid: _K_networkmanager? is it different from the one in gnome?
<gstaniak> dwidmann: thanks
<flaccid> gstaniak: yeah its a kde/qt frontend to NetworkManager
<gstaniak> flaccid: ah, i see. ok, thanks
<Dragonath> mm nobody here has any experience with setting up infrared on (k)ubuntu?
<ale22944> nothing
<flaccid> ale22944: show me
<ale22944> how can i set a different monitor to my notebook
<flaccid> via pastebin
<ale22944> how?
<flaccid> !pastebin | ale22944
<ubottu> ale22944: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ale22944> yes
<ale22944> tnx
<ale22944> my trouble is that i've installed xlog but i'm unable to use it..
<Viking667> Right. Thanks for that http reference.
<Viking667> I'm gone. Fixed mplayer too
<flaccid> ale22944: im talking about /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ale22944> ok moment
<ale22944> k pasted using pastebin
<flaccid> ale22944: pastebin link from page please
<ale22944> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38466/
<ale22944> sorry i'm really new to this..
<flaccid> ale22944: look at lines 418 - 422
<ale22944> ok
<flaccid> ale22944: how many displays do you have?
<ale22944> 1
<ale22944> yesterday i've setted it to two
<ale22944> but i've never be able to switch back to 1
<flaccid> ale22944: goto konsole, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then restart X
<ale22944> done
<ale22944> now restart
<ale22944> i'll be back in a while
<flaccid> k
<ale22944> many many many thanks!!
<ale22944> screen resolution is back to 1024
<ale22944> bye all! and thanks again
<zak_> any screenshots of kbuntu ?
<othman390> salut tout le monde
<anjos> irc.ubuntu.com
<anjos> alguem pode me passar o chat do ubuntu br?
<timo> What does "rename inline" mean in Dolphin?
<timo> I checked it, but still can't rename files by left-clicking twice
<timo> oh I see the difference now... it's just that you do'nt get a popup window when you say "Rename"
<timo> Is it possible to rename files by left-clicking on them twice?
<anjos> oi td bem?
<RurouniJones> Why do we have dolphin? What was the rationale? Konqueror was doing a fine job
<flaccid> RurouniJones: go ask #kde perhaps
<timo> konqueror is just the same
<timo> not better than dolphin in this particular case
<arty_> hi all
<arty_> anyoe help
<arty_> I have katapult and dont work :(
<arty_> I kill and open but if I put alt + space nothing happend
<timo> arty_: what's katapult?
<arty_> timo: good apps
<arty_> try
<timo> i think it's a bug in kde4
<timo> its not working for me as well
<stamen> hello
<arty_> i have kde 3.5.9
<stamen> can anybody tell me a program which can capture the signal from IR
<stamen> and translate the signal to a code
<stamen> i have read the topics in LIRC web site
<stamen> but nothing from there can help me
<stamen> I want to adjust just 1 button, because I found settings for the remote control, but one button is not working, thats why I need the code
<stamen> for it
<flaccid> arty_: run katapult from konsole and see if it gives you errors
<flaccid> !enter | stamen
<ubottu> stamen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stamen> ok
<arty_> flaccid: no errors
<arty_> I dont understand work but bind alt+space dont work
<flaccid> arty_: when you start it, does the notification say to use alt+ space?
<arty_> I kill katapult and then start and then notif... and say alt+space
<flaccid> arty_: same thing happens with me, best to submit a bug for it
<arty_> :(
<arty_> last month I install kubuntu and there work fine
<flaccid> dang
<flaccid> !bugs | arty_
<ubottu> arty_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<arty_> :((
<arty_> ouki thx
<flaccid> np
<arty_> is some staff who fined if on alt+space is some als program?
<lucas_> Hello! Can someone explain me why Ark can't extract zip-files. Zip and Unzip are both installed.
<mrksbrd> lucas: you have to explain more
<lucas_> mrksbrd : I have kubuntu 8.04 installed on my laptop, try to extract zip files with ark, but every time it tells me 'no archive loaded'. When I look at the possible file extensions supported in the open dialog, it looks that only tar, rar, gzip, bzip and raw cd images an be opened.
<lucas_> as i told unzip and zip are (imho) properly installed
<mrksbrd> ok give me a sec
<lucas_> thx
<lucas_> mrksbrd: can it be this: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Utils/Ark (Pursue someone to fix libzip in ubuntu etc according to bug 167018) ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 167018 in inkscape "Crash when saving to PS or PDF" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/167018
<Douglas_E> My computer is conneting to 41.232.148.85 port 38617 and I have no idea why. How can I find which program is doing it?
<Pici> Douglas_E: sudo netstat -tanp | grep 38617
<stamen> lucas, did you try unziping under console?
<lucas_> stamen : that's no problem
<stamen> so, did you try
<mrksbrd> lucas: i just tried both zipp'ing & un-zipping with ark & worked fine
<lucas_> yes i tried
<lucas_> can it be a kde4 specific problem?
<lucas_> i know this is not the place for kde4, but thought this hadn't anything to do with it
<mrksbrd> good question....i'm using v3
<lucas_> i gonna ask on the kde4 channel and if they can't help me either i'll stay with the console ><
<mrksbrd> lucas: bug #248029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248029 in kdeutils "ark doesn't open zip archives" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248029
<lucas_> so i'm not alone :)
<Douglas_E> thanks pici looks like nothing is attached there according to that command but firestarter is reporting it. I wonder what gives?
<lucas_> just have to be a little patient then
<lucas_> thanx for the help mrksbrd
<mrksbrd> nope....they know about it & still working on solution
<mrksbrd> np
<Denise> somebody knows how come I cant empty my cache in my browser?
<flaccid> Denise: which browser?
<Denise> opera
<baudthief> help... I just installed realplayer for linux (as well as helix player), and now the colours during video playback are all warped, like the hue has been shifted. This is now SYSTEM WIDE and not just under real/helix! (ie: vlc and mplayer do the same)
<flaccid> Denise: Tools | Delete private data
<baudthief> Denise: watched something dodgy? :P
<Denise> ahah
<Denise> no
<Denise> it is cuz i cant sign in with a new password
<JackWinter> anyone know where virtualbox installs its files under kubuntu ?
<Denise> I reinstalled opera and Im not able to syncronize
<Denise> the fusion is as impossible with my previous account
<flaccid> !info virtualbox | JackWinter
<ubottu> jackwinter: Package virtualbox does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> JackWinter: were you install from?
<flaccid> Denise: there is ##Opera
<Denise> what is that
<JackWinter> in adept, but maybe it's from mediabuntu ?
<flaccid> an opera support channel Denise
<Denise> oh nice
<Denise> on witch server?
<flaccid> Denise: this one
<Denise> here?
<flaccid> JackWinter: so its from a package?
<JackWinter> yes
<flaccid> Denise: /join ##Opera
<flaccid> JackWinter: what is the package name?
<Denise> ty
<flaccid> JackWinter: virtualbox-ose ?
<JackWinter> flaccid: virtualbox-ose + the kernel support file, universe/misc
<flaccid> JackWinter: you can go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and look the file list up
<tzd> anyone here with ktorrent and knows how it works please? Trying to seed a downloaded file but instead i receive a message saying the file has reached it's upload time of 0,01 and therefore cannot be started.
<JackWinter> flaccid: thanks, am looking right now
<kurumin> fffffffffffffffff
<snarkster> tzd: Ive never seeded before
<snarkster> tzd: but ktorrent is my preferred torrent client
<Ludwig> me too
<tzd> snarkster: hehe well i usually do it while downloading although now i wanted to seed a bit more :)
<Ludwig> ok. I'm sorry, if my english is a bit broken (?), but I#m german
<tzd> snarkster: found out how to do it myself in the end though... I had to enable one of the modules that loads the bar below where you can change settings per torrent
<Ludwig> ok...
<snarkster> ludwig nice of you to drop by..
<snarkster> ludwig how are things in germany?
<Ludwig> well - the whether is very well
<tzd> i like ktorrent but i'm missing one major feature that utorrent have (perhaps it's included in the 3.x versions?)... the feature I'm missing is the abiltity to have different save locations per torrent. E.g. i use rss downloading and would love to have torrentX downloaded to /dirX and torrentY downloaded to /dirY
<snarkster> nice, what season is it?
<Ludwig> summer
<snarkster> tzd Im pretty sure you can.
<tzd> I was in Germany 2 months ago :) Where in Germany do you live Ludwig?
<snarkster> tzd I just recently found out that ktorrent has rss feature
<tzd> snarkster: yeah i know the rss works in ktorrent since i'm using it but i haven't found a way to separate the download dirs
<Ludwig> I live in bavaria - near oberammergau or Garmisch-Partenkirchen
<Ludwig> I don't really understand these things - I' leave.
<tzd> Ludwig: ah ok. Oktoberfest soon then ;)
<Ludwig> yeah bye
<snarkster> ok later ludwing..
<snarkster> lol
<tzd> that was a quickie
<tzd> what was it he wanted? Just to say hello? :)
<snarkster> well I guess a quickie is nice every now and then.
<snarkster> I have no idea
<tzd> ^^
<maltron> hi, I'm having trouble connecting an ipod via firewire to my machine.  It used to work fine, but now it doesn't!  I don't even know what the mount point is meant to be.... can anyone help?
<maltron> sorry, by mount point I actually meant device node...
<snarkster> swince when did ipod use firewire?
<snarkster> my daughters ipod uses some sort of usb -> propietary connector.. I didnt know they had firewire as well.. thats cool
<forty-seven_> anyone know why my kubuntu box now only supports 640x480 resolution, when prior to reboot it supported larger?
<abby87> forty-seven_: did u uninstall ur graphics driver?
<japa> did you update, install, or re-install video drivers?
<snarkster> forty-seven what kinda video card you got?
<snarkster> why are you asking such a question anyway?? LOL how are we to know with out something to go on. rofl
<forty-seven_> its a fresh install of kubuntu
<forty-seven_> according to the system settings manager it has the right driver
<forty-seven_> just now that I've rebooted it wont go above 640x480
<snarkster> actually it was me, whilst you were getting your bowl of wheaties for breakfast I snuck in through the air conditioning vent and changed the resolution
<snarkster> what kinda video card do you have
<forty-seven_> nVidia TNT2
<japa> snarkster: was it also you that made plasma not recognize mmy video extensions?
<snarkster> did you install the closed driver or the open driver?
<japa> :P
<snarkster> japa yes it was me I did muhahahaha
<snarkster> people everywhere are haivng computer problems, hell some cant even get the lamps to work because of me ME I SAY!!!
<japa> oh good, I coulda sworn it was because I reset xorg.conf to defaults
<snarkster> oh in your case it was you. bleh
<snarkster> :P
<forty-seven_> I donno
<snarkster> forty-seven check you xorg and see if there are more resolutionslisted
<forty-seven_> I didnt install anything specifically
<japa> but now that xorg.conf is back to normal, I still can't get certain things back
<forty-seven_> kubuntu automatically set the resolution and all that when it installed
<snarkster> do you know how big a resolution you can get to?
<forty-seven_> yeah
<forty-seven_> 1280x1024
<snarkster> i usually set mine to 640x480 800x600 1024x768
<forty-seven_> where is my xorg.conf file?
<forty-seven_> (sorry, noob)
<snarkster> forty-seven_: ok then lets open a konsole and type less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<forty-seven_> yeah
<forty-seven_> ok
<snarkster> gah I hate the default xorg.conf file.. it has no resolution listed at all.. sheesh
<snarkster> ok forty-seven_ run krandr
<forty-seven_> here you go
<forty-seven_> http://rafb.net/p/SzyEqF62.html
<sparr> ive got a linux machine running X with no WM.  what could be controlling power saving causing the monitor to turn off, other than the monitor itself?
<snarkster> sparr bios
<TheMaxzilla> Can someone help me switch the default session to KDE?
<snarkster> TheMaxzilla: sure open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<snarkster> forty-seven_: do you see that modeline? that why yu are stuck at 640x480
<forty-seven_> yeah
<forty-seven_> was trying to change it
<forty-seven_> but I cant seem to edit the file and save it
<TheMaxzilla> snarkster: uh, It's already installed. I just want to switch it to the default one.
<snarkster> switch back to gnome?
<snarkster> I dont understand
<TheMaxzilla> So I don't log in under default, and into Gnome
<snarkster> oh did you by chance install kdm or are you still using gdm?
<TheMaxzilla> No, ok. When I log in as the default session, I log in as GNOME. I wanna log in under KDE. KDE's already installed, I'm using it now.
<snarkster> either way when you see the logon screen just click session and choose kde
<TheMaxzilla> then will it be the default session?
<snarkster> it will ask I htink if you want that to become the default session
<snarkster> give it a try and let us know what happens
<forty-seven_> ok
<forty-seven_> fixed the problem
<forty-seven_> had to select a non-generic Plug and Play monitor
<snarkster> awesome
<snarkster> sorry I didnt help much.
<forty-seven_> its all cool
<forty-seven_> lol
<snypermann> hy
<emilsedgh> i cannot install jockey-kde.any help is appriated.it gives error about not being able to install proper jockey-common
<snypermann> i have a problem. where is the file with the programs wich start up when my computer starts
<dwidmann> snypermann: /etc/init.d/
<snypermann> thanks
<dhuv> hello all, I have some questions on Ibex Alpha 4 and was wondering if this would be a good place to ask
<snypermann> dwidmann: it isn't a file, but a directory
<devo>  i have a problem hope someone can help me out
<dhuv> can anybody suggest a place where I can ask some questions regarding Intrepid Alpha 4
<dhuv> devo: whats the question?
<Pici> dhuv: #ubuntu+1
<devo> I did try to put a movie to a disk but the movie work's fine when i play it on my computer aka when i don't put it do a disk but when i put the movie to a disk the sound is all messed up, can anyone help me out?
<dhuv> Pici: thanks I will check it out
<dhuv> devo: so the sound is out of sync with the video? does the video show up at all?
<snypermann> dwidmann: wow, i was wrong
<devo>  i use devede to put it do a video iso then i use k3b to put it to a disk, is there something that i'm do'n wrong???
<snypermann> i meen: all the programms wich starts up when you logged in
<devo> the video is way out of sync when i put the movie to a disk but it does show the video
<devo>  is there something that i'm do'n wrong???
<stdin> snypermann: ~/.kde/Autostart for your user and /usr/share/autostart for system-wide
<dhuv> devo: I am not sure, I do not usually put videos to disk, usually am taking them off :)
<dhuv> perhaps you can try a different format, VCD or SVCD or DVD
<devo>  it's kool, i do thank u for try'n to help me out ;-)
<snypermann> stdin: thanks
<devo>  i don't know anyother way to put a movie to a disk so i guess i'm s o l ither way :-(
<mrksbrd> stdin: is there an easy way to add "shortcuts" into kmenu under specific menus?
<snypermann> well, it isn't what i am looking for
<snypermann> i need to change it with nano
<stdin> mrksbrd: right click the kmenu -> Menu Editor
<snypermann> stdin: to explain it: we have a problem with a program. it would be nice if it doesn't start up again
<mrksbrd> lol... that was easy....ty...
<stdin> snypermann: what program?
<snypermann> stdin: gnome-pilot and a program wich can change cpu speed
<stdin> snypermann: are you sure it starts from autostart and not from restoring the session?
<snypermann> stdin: euh woeps. its from a session
<stdin> snypermann: it *should* stop opening if you close it before logging out, if not you can stop it from starting from KMenu -> System Setting -> Advanced -> Session Manager
<stdin> there's an option to exclude applications
<mrksbrd> what does "bootclean" do under system services
<stdin> if that all fails, just set it to start a empty session
<snypermann> stdin: thanks
<mrksbrd> stdin; what does "bootclean" do under system services
<stdin> mrksbrd: looks like it cleans out /tmp
<mrksbrd> ok
<mrksbrd> is that something good to do @ boot....or does it automatically run process
<stdin> it's good because /tmp is for temporary files that aren't supposed to be around after a reboot
<stdin> it clears the X session locks for instance
<mrksbrd> let me ask u this does it keep building as winblows does ...thus taking up hdd space
<stdin> it gets cleared at boot, so it doesn't build up
<mrksbrd> ok so I should enable it @ boot right now it's listed as "no"
<stdin> I think that runs anyway
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<stdin> you can always check by creating a file in /tmp and rebooting. if it's not there after booting then /tmp was cleaned
<mrksbrd> ok.......also one more ? for ya....there are a few progs that i have to start from Konsole is there a way to shortcut them from desktop....or do they have to be launched under command line
<stdin> you mean command-line apps, or GUI apps?
<mrksbrd> for instance 4l-GUI is a prog for my lightscribe drive
<mrksbrd> I have to go to terminal to launch right now, but it is a GUI based prog once launced
<stdin> you can add a link (short-cut) to the desktop by right clicking the desktop -> create new -> link to application or add an item to the KMenu by right clicking the KMenu -> Menu Editor
<stdin> then just fill in details, like name and command
<mrksbrd> yea i tried that....but kinda new on navigating which directories.....where does progs get installed to
<mrksbrd> guess that is my biggest prob.....knowing how to navigate directories & where things install to.....
<mrksbrd> i know the commands.....just don't know where to look
<stdin> most of the time you can just put the command in, if you want to know where it is just run "which <command>"
<stdin> so "which 4l-GUI" should print where it is
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<mrksbrd> that makes it easy
<mrksbrd> ty
<japa> my KDE4 system doesn't want to detect the fact that my geforce 7600gs supports shaders, is there anyrthing I can do about it?
<bubblegum> hallo
<japa> wow, quiet
<japa> guess I'm on my own
<japa> hallo
<devo>  ok n/m about my ? of how do u put a movie to a disk cuz i fixed the problem
<JackWinter> anyone know what packages i have to install from adept to get virtualbox running under kubuntu 8.04 ?
<devo>  the problem was that for putt'n the movie to a disk i did put the avi movie to a iso then i put the iso to an image and then to a disk & that did fix the problem of why the sound was all out of sync
<devo>  that's for if anyone does care cuz i did ask for help on how to put a movie to a disk so yeah
<JackWinter> or maybe i should refrase the question, where do i find the guest additions, or what package do i have to install for the g. add. ?
<White_Pelican> is there a channel for discussions about Intrepid?
<bazhang> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<definitely> how can i change default file manager from that DOLPHIN..... to KONQUEROR  ?
<japa> kde3 or 4?
<definitely> kde3
<Githzerai> definitely: right click on any folder, and under properties set default app for opening folders....
<japa> hm... what I thought would do it doesn't.... nevermind
<White_Pelican> thanks bazhang for the link
<bazhang> np :)
<White_Pelican> I know now I will never use ibex
<definitely> KDE4 and Dolphin is shit.. :/
<White_Pelican> i agree definitely
<stdin> definitely: watch the language
<definitely> watch language for truth ?
<White_Pelican> it's not ready for prime time and they want to put it in ibex by default?
<stdin> definitely: there is no swearing in here
<definitely> stdin: Ok, anyway kde4 isnt user friendly.
<stdin> non-support discussion goes in #kubuntu-offtopic
<White_Pelican> emile zola - truth is on the march and nothing will stop it
<White_Pelican> GWB - you can't handle the truth
<White_Pelican> LOL
<definitely> :D
<White_Pelican> in reality I don't have many problems with Dolphin
<White_Pelican> they finally put back in what they were supposed to
<White_Pelican> here's one problem I have with it
<stdin> !dolphin | definitely
<ubottu> definitely: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<White_Pelican> O assume it's ok to state it here? ;)
<White_Pelican> stdin, that helped me a bit
<White_Pelican> ty
<definitely> stdin: thnx
<White_Pelican> here's the problem. I start Konqueror and dolpin 4 (I am running kde 3 but have kde 4 installed) I go into Konqieror, cut several files, and paste into another folder in Dolphin. surprise! they have not been cut from konqueror
<definitely> stdin: so new versions of KDE will not have KDE 3 anymore.. ?
<definitely> of Kubuntu''
<stdin> White_Pelican: from KDE3 konquerir to KDE4 dolphin?
<White_Pelican> correct, stdin
<stdin> definitely: KDE3 is no longer maintained by the KDE project, so yes
<definitely> stdin: so you recomend to start loveing KDE 4 ?
<stdin> White_Pelican: I wouldn't think that would work, how do you expect them to communicate?
<stdin> definitely: I recommend you wait until intrepid comes out before you start slamming it
<definitely> ok..
<jabba> i need another desktop
<White_Pelican> well, you should be able to copy and pasted from one file manager type program to another, don't you think?
<jabba> how do i add one more? i have three now
<jabba> i'm on kde4
<Daisuke_Laptop> jabba: what do you want?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i assume you've got gnome, kde3, and kde4?
<stdin> White_Pelican: can you copy from nautilus to konqueror?
<jabba> i have one row of three desktops, i want one more column
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh
<White_Pelican> I don't use nautilus
<jabba> and incidentally i do have gnome, kde3 and kde4 but i think that's missing the point
<definitely> stdin: now i have Kubuntu 8.04,1, by default its KDE3, but now i am install KDE4.1 hmm when i install it, is it possible to remove KDe3  ?
<stdin> White_Pelican: actually, coping/cutting from konqueror(kde3) to dolphin(kde4) works for me
<stdin> definitely: it is, but I would not recommend it
<definitely> stdin: can i ask why ?
<stdin> definitely: because many kde3 apps have not been ported yet, like knetworkmanager and guidance power manager
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<definitely> stdin: ok, one more guesstion, now if i will use KDE4.1 in Kubuntu 8.04.1 there will not be any problems for upgrade to interpid ibex when it'll be out ?
<White_Pelican> wonder why it doesn't work for me, stdin
<stdin> definitely: there won't
<White_Pelican> does it actually pasted it to the new location and remoe from the old one?
<stdin> White_Pelican: possibly because I'm using kde4's klipper, I haven't tried with the kde3 klipper
<White_Pelican> ah
<White_Pelican> that mighjt explain it
<White_Pelican> also, when I was in kde4, it took over my sound even when I went back into kde3
<White_Pelican> also, when I click on sign out in kde4, it doesn't bring back the login screen
<White_Pelican> the screen goes blank
<stdin> kde4 uses phonon, which works on top of alsa, it should not take anything over
<White_Pelican> I know
<White_Pelican> but it did
<stdin> what are the symptoms?
<SmokeEater85911> k so whats the best way to install flashplayer?
<stdin> SmokeEater85911: by installing the "flashplugin-nonfree" package
<White_Pelican> error - sound device is busy with another application
<SmokeEater85911> through the adept manager? download straight from the site?
<White_Pelican> and no other apps that use sound are wroking
<stdin> White_Pelican: phonon isn't an app, it's a library, it can only be running in kde4
<stdin> see if artsd is running
<stdin> SmokeEater85911: use adept, it will download it for you
<White_Pelican> well my only guess is, when I had to restart kdm (because signing out of kde 4 did NOT bring me back to the sign on screen like it should) whatever held on to the sound device did not free it when I restarted kdm
<pim> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<White_Pelican> I did a ps ax and there were several kde 4 refeences in memory
<stdin> White_Pelican: like I said, it uses alsa, so it can't hold the sound card
<White_Pelican> well something did
<White_Pelican> that's all I know
<TheMaxzilla> How can I set my default media player from armorak to Banshee?
<stdin> White_Pelican: see if "lsof | grep dsp" shows anything, or "sudo lsof|grep dsp"
<White_Pelican> I did that
<SmokeEater85911> what all do I need from the list?
<definitely> stdin: Can i pm you ?
<stdin> definitely: yeah
<stdin> !paste > definitely
<ubottu> definitely, please see my private message
<SmokeEater85911> flashplugin-nonfree what else
<stdin> SmokeEater85911: that should be all you need
<ulusoy> slm
<definitely> stdin: Do you read pm ?
<definitely> :S
<stdin> yes
<oxi> hello who is the name of the german chanel??
<stdin> oxi: #kubuntu-de
<oxi> super thx
<afeijo> who knows rtorrent? do I need to remain on its screen until the download dont finish? Or I can just close it and keep using my shell?
<afeijo> rtorrent anyone?
<asfak> adept maanger does not work on kub-intrepid-alpha4
<asfak> Kubuntu should be stopped. If you are no more interested in giving good kde desktop, what's the use creating one more distro.
<SmokeEater85911> i have a quick question
<SmokeEater85911> does anybody have ksmoothdock installed>
<SmokeEater85911> ?*
<SmokeEater85911> is anybody even in this room alive? lol
<asfak> kubuntu is at alpha4 stage. Adept(that too version2) is not working. Live Cd works after 4-5 trials. System setting does not work (except by sudo systemsettings). No firefox by default. could not access windows drive from dolphin. Unneccesary folder view on default desktop
<SmokeEater85911> so then dont use it?
<Githzerai> asfak: IMHO, for alpha 4 is pretty good. That "unneccecary" folderview is a matter of personal taste. Firefox was never a part of Kubuntu cd. etc. It's alpha 4, you're supposed to expect some things not to work, otherwise it would be a release, not alpha ;)
<asfak> i have been using that since begining. Except last 2 release where kubuntu is no more mature enough. Stay there i will be back soon.
<Denise> tar: Child returned status 2
<Denise> someobody knows why i have that error trying to install flashplayer?
<ale22944> Hi all! ﻿does anybody know why my wireless minipci card (Intel 3945 ABG) doesn't work with Hardy? With Gusty has always worked well!
<Nyle> hey people of the #kubuntu
<Nyle> I have questions about kubuntu
<ale22944> go on
<Nyle> how can I make it so that every video files open with mplayer (not gmplayer)
<Nyle> I have installed medibuntu packages of mlayer
<ale22944> really sorry
<ale22944> don't know
<ale22944> better hold on a secon
<Nyle> is there a update-alternatives for it
<Nyle> (I can't find anything in /etc/alternatives regarding default video player)
<Nyle> is this a system wide setting or a per user setting in KDE?
<Nyle> thank you
<ale22944> try to right click an a video file and select open with
<ale22944> in the options I have use as default program for this file
<Nyle> oh
<dragan> ?aos...
<Nyle> I see
<Nyle> mmm
<Githzerai> Nyle: In systemSettings under advanced u have file associations
<Githzerai> Just select all video file types to be opened with your wanted player prior to others installed
<asfak> kubuntu 8.10 alpha4 is certainly alpha. Bugs are expected at this stage. but when most wanted features are absent, this is disgusting. It's not the developers are unaware of public taste of major though not all.
<Pici> !8.10
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Pici> hrm
<Nyle> wow
<Nyle> that is a lot of them
<Nyle> Ihave to manually do each file extention one by one select mplayer and move it up in order?
<Nyle> is there no way to automatically assign an entire video files group to mplayer?
<Nyle> this is a bit tedious and could easily get irritating (just the thought of it is like wow, thats a lot of work)
<Githzerai> Nyle: just select a whole video category, you should be able to set association for all of them (I'm in KDE4 for a while, so can't remember exactly how it used to be ;) )
<Nyle> No, it is not possible
<Nyle> oh god
<Githzerai> Sorry, then. But it isn't that much of a job. You have about 30 file types, so somewher about 60-70 mouse clicks to set them all. ;)
<Nyle> UH GOD
<Nyle> imagine how much back'n'forth mouse dragging is involved
<Nyle> and they buttons don't even have alt+ shortcuts
<Nyle> you have to select mplayer, and then they work
<Githzerai> Nyle:  Yes, maybe it is that hard, but remember you'll do it once, and (probably) never again.....
<Nyle> ok
<Nyle> after all this settings stuff
<Nyle> you're gonna have to help me find a way to backup all my settings and so if i have to ever reformat, I don't have to do it again
<Nyle> ok?
<Nyle> please?
<Githzerai> Just save your /home folder ;)
<Nyle> no
<zhobbs> how can I add things to the kde menu?  seems like if I add them with kmenuedit (su or not) they disapear
<lfranchi> i'm on a fresh install (in a VM), and i can connect to the internet and everything EXCEPT for connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80. any ideas?
<jpds> lfranchi: What does doing: "mtr www.google.com" output in the console?
<slow-motion> hi
<lfranchi> jpds: #1 host is 192.168.149.2, #2 is ???
<lfranchi> i can ping archive.ubuntu.coml, but i can't telnet to it at port 80
<jpds> lfranchi: Looks like it cannot find your router / invalid DNS.
<lfranchi> ok, i'll set up opendns manually then
<lfranchi>  /etc/resolv.conf is the ubuntu config file for dns, right?
<kiba> hi
<kiba> I have no sound when I booted up the computer
<kiba> why?
<lfranchi> jpds: even with opendns servers, same thing
<lfranchi> weird b/c my local system can go there fine
<daniele> can't you speakitalian?
<kiba> how come I can't find opendns in apt-cache?
<lfranchi> kiba: edit your /etc/resolv.conf with the OpenDNS servers
<kiba> lfanchi: huh? how do you install opendns?
<ubuntu_> hello
<kiba> and I have no sound
<ubuntu_> hello how are you people_
<lfranchi> kiba: opendns is not a program
<kiba> oh
<kiba> I still haveno sound :(
<ubuntu_> any girl
<rot> how to assing Ip with DyNDYs
<sevenseeker> Hello, I need to setup some routers and would temporarily like to disable networkmanager, how is this done?
<sx> salve
<sx> a tutti
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SmokeEater85911> howdy howdy
<unamanic> hey all, does anyone know if there is a way to prevent dolphin from opening up more than on ftp connection to a host?
<kiba> I still have no sound! Why?
<SmokeEater85911> kiba do you have the right sound driver installed?
<SmokeEater85911> and does ALSA recognize your card?
<kiba> SmokeEater85911: my linux box is preinstalled
<kiba> and it just doesn't work on this boot
<SmokeEater85911> hmm
<kiba> alsa reload said there is nothing to load
<SmokeEater85911> i couldnt help ya much Im still a newb with linux
<david__> hi all newbie here
<SmokeEater85911> I was having sound issues yesterday but got it figured out for the most part
<SmokeEater85911> so Im just relaying what i did to figure it out
<mefisto__> kiba: to list available soundcards: asoundconf list
<sevenseeker> when I telnet to another host, I need to send ^C, but that isn't working (even if I hit it twice), how do I quickly send this?
<sevenseeker> I have less than a second
<bradhex> I'm having problems running flash videos off the internet and am having programs complain about "No space left on device", although my /tmp dir is empty and i have plenty of room on my hard drive. I'm running kubuntu 8.0.4 and linux 2.6.19
<kiba> mefisto__: it lists nothing
<mefisto__> kiba: it seems there's something wrong with your soundcard. try rebooting?
<kiba> mefisto__: Ok
<JackWinter> anyone  seen something similar, since i installed vbox this afternoon, konqueror keeps on losing the ability to browse the net.  local files still work.  firefox still works. running kubuntu 8.04 and vbox 1.5.6
<SmokeEater85911> cant say that I have
<SmokeEater85911> is there a way to run a command at every startup?
<SmokeEater85911> like say I want to run xmodmap every time I start up , because when i reboot it removes the mapping
<shaffy> can someone please tell me where all my ktorrent data files are so i can transfer my dls/uls to a new installation of kubuntu (and its respective ktorrent)?
<SmokeEater85911> more specifically i want to run *xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = Menu"* every time i start up
<shaffy> can someone please tell me where all my ktorrent data files are so i can transfer my dls/uls to a new installation of kubuntu (and its respective ktorrent)?
<shaffy> oops, sorry for the repeat
<unamanic> shaffy: ~/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/ and ~/.kde/share/config/ktorrentrc
<unamanic> Smoke: everytime you boot, or everytime you login?
<SmokeEater85911> every time I boot, I take it i need to write a script and put it in /etc/init.d?
<shaffy> unamanic: thank you kindly.  so transferring both these over shall provide me with my original dls/uls and configurations?
<kiba> hi
<kiba> I rebooted and still can't hear anything
<unamanic> shaffy: yes
<SmokeEater85911> unamanic: where would i put this script?
<SmokeEater85911> and how would i write it
<unamanic> Smoke: I can't remember exactly
<SmokeEater85911> I just need to run *xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = Menu"* on startup
<unamanic> In red hat systems there was and initrc file that things like this could go into
<SmokeEater85911> http://www.revis.co.uk/site/?q=node/124 would that work, and just change the last line?
<kiba> no sooooooooound
<kiba> why?
<shaffy> unamanic: thank you. :)
<unamanic> Smoke, it should work, then you need to work it into your init system at various run levels
<unamanic> smoke, didnet read carefully enough, this is how to put into init
<unamanic> *did not*
<unamanic> the scrip should be simple
<SmokeEater85911> k
<unamanic> #!/bin/sh          on the first line
<unamanic> and your command on the second
<gili> hello to all
<kiba> what happen if I unmount the current partition?
<SmokeEater85911> thats it?
<SmokeEater85911> and just save it as a shell script in the init.d folder?
<unamanic> yep
<unamanic> then run the commands from the link you have
<unamanic> on it
<gili> can someone help me with HP WIFI please?
<SmokeEater85911> how do I save it as a shell script?
<SmokeEater85911> im using kate
<unamanic> a shell scrip is a just a text file
<SmokeEater85911> so it saves as .txt?
<unamanic> script  (I can't type)
<unamanic> no file extension
<sevenseeker> I am trying to send a ctrl-c character through telnet and cannot (nothing happens) now that I '
<sevenseeker> now that I toggled localchars I can't unset it
<sevenseeker> so ctrl-c escapes telnet
<sevenseeker> can someone please help me reset it to normal and tell me how telnet can send ctrl-c without me booting into windows and using putty?
<unamanic> file extensions don'tmean wanything in linux anyway
<SmokeEater85911> sweet
<SmokeEater85911> what do you men by run the commands from the link I have?
<SmokeEater85911> mean*
<unamanic> *chmod +x [filename]* makes the file executable
<SmokeEater85911> ah gotcha
<unamanic> *update-rc.d [filename] defaults* adds it to the init system
<unamanic> those will have to be done with sudo
<SmokeEater85911> access denied trying to write to the init.d file
<sevenseeker> I am trying to send a ctrl-c character through telnet and cannot (nothing happens)
<sevenseeker> now that I toggled localchars I can't unset it
<SmokeEater85911> sevenseeker: cant you just paste?
<sevenseeker> so ctrl-c escapes telnet
<sevenseeker> hmm
<unamanic> seven: sorry, I can't help you, haven't used telnet in 10 years
<SmokeEater85911> er copy i mean
<SmokeEater85911> use edit>copy
<sevenseeker> well I could try that, but I want to be able to do this in full term mode (no gui booted into)
<SmokeEater85911> ah
<SmokeEater85911> hm.. I forgot what the actual copy/paste commands are in telnet
<SmokeEater85911> its not ctrlC and V like normal
<SmokeEater85911> back when I used to play MUDs I remembered
<unamanic> Smoke: just save the file in your home and *sudo cp [filename] /etc/init.d*
<SmokeEater85911> ah duh makes sense to sudo it
<SmokeEater85911> ;)
<sevenseeker> yeah, I am googling in vane here as I know there is a workaround... somehow
<Haza> Evening folks. Ive just plugged a mic into an onboard soundcard. I need to test whether it picks up anything. Suggestions?
<SmokeEater85911> how do I cd to root and into the /etc/init.d folder so i can chmod?
<SmokeEater85911> nm im dumb
<SmokeEater85911> figured it out hah
<unamanic> brb - Smoke Break
<SmokeEater85911> k hopefully it will work
<dick-richardson> how do you run the restricted driver manager in kde4? It isn't listed in the menu or under system settings
<SmokeEater85911> hmm the startup script didnt work
<unamanic> did it give an error?
<SmokeEater85911> no it just didnt map my key
<SmokeEater85911> I set my windows key or the "super Key" in linux terms to open the kmenu
<SmokeEater85911> I assign key 115 (the windows key) as "Menu" then set the shortcut to open the kmenu to menu
<SmokeEater85911> but if i reboot, it removes the mapping to the windows key
<unamanic> is there an S[##][filename] in /etc/rc2.d for your script?
<SmokeEater85911> yup
<SmokeEater85911> S20modmapwinkey.sh
<unamanic> new plan of attack...
<SmokeEater85911> oh ya know what.. maybe im just a big idiot lol
<SmokeEater85911> the command says *xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = Menu*
<SmokeEater85911> its missing a "
<SmokeEater85911> that could do it
<unamanic> yes it could
<SmokeEater85911> so is there a way to just update the one in init.d and have it update all the other folders?
<unamanic> found the script I was thinking of earlier, it's /etc/rc.local
<unamanic> yes, the ones in /etc/rc2.d et al are justt soft links
<SmokeEater85911> so just change the one in init.d and run the update command?
<unamanic> yup
<SmokeEater85911> whats the update command again?
<SmokeEater85911> lol
<unamanic> oops, no just change it, no update requires
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: You have much luck with Flash and FF?
<unamanic> required
<SmokeEater85911> oh yeah?
<SmokeEater85911> sweet
<SmokeEater85911> Haza: yes and no.. I was having some crazy issues all of a sudden so I completely wiped the partition and reinstalled
<SmokeEater85911> and now flash works fine
<Haza> SmokeEater85911: Thats a shame mate. Ive had to do the same sort of thing in the past :)
<SmokeEater85911> I think it was actually my video driver messing everything ujp
<SmokeEater85911> well like they say, you arent learning if you havent broken the system a few times
<mrksbrd> what extension does ubuntu use for icons?
<Haza> mrksbrd: Not just .ico ?
<SmokeEater85911> awesome, lemme test this script brb
<mrksbrd> didn't recognize the last one ....figured it may be something else....
<unamanic> mrksbrd: I've seen them as PNGs and as SVGs but there may be others
<Daisuke_Laptop> xpm, png, svg
<mrksbrd> PNG is apple's ext, didn't know if it would work under hardy
<mrksbrd> ty
<Daisuke_Laptop> png isn't proprietary
<Daisuke_Laptop> apple doesn't own it :)
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<Makuseru> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SmokeEater85911> still no luck
<SmokeEater85911> !paste-bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste-bin
<SmokeEater85911> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<shadowhywind> hay all I am getting a udevd-event[#####]: run program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit error on boot. about 2 out of 3 times now.. any ideas
<c4rlitox> hola!!!
<SmokeEater85911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38585/plain/ thats what the script looks like
<c4rlitox> alguien de venezuela???
<c4rlitox> hola!!!
<White_Pelican> no se hablo espanol
<c4rlitox_> alguien de venezuela!!!!
<sourcemaker> ubottu:  /msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<sourcemaker>  /msg ubottu:
<sourcemaker> ubottu:  /msg search
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg search
<athlon1> c4rlitox. Aquí solo hablan Inglés. Para hablar español, conecta con kubuntu-es (teclea "/join #kubuntu-es"
<sourcemaker> ubottu: search /msg
<ubottu> Found: ghost, kernel, changethemes, limewire, automatix, windows, away, modules, badhostmask, composite
<White_Pelican> sourcemaker, ubottu appears to be a bot
<sourcemaker> White_Pelican: yes... I know... but how can I send private messages to ask ubuttu commands?
<White_Pelican> that I'm not sure of
<sourcemaker> !search virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: vbox, virtualizers, virtualization, virtualbox
<sourcemaker> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<SmokeEater85911> !commands
<sourcemaker> !virtualizers
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<SmokeEater85911> *shrug* ya got me
<c4rlitox_> #kubuntu-es
<slow-motion> n8
<athlon1> How can I forma a USB token?
<athlon1> How can I format a USB token? With vfat fomat....
<athlon1> How can I fomat a USB Token with vfat ? Sorry but my computer has rebooted....
<chris_> kubuntu is just great :D
<abby87> any one knows any awesome high graphics game for linux
<abby87> ?
<Makuseru> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<engineer> abby87 doom3 ?
<Makuseru> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<joh6nn> is there a way to change apt.conf settings based on what network you're connected to?
<FuriousGeorge> is kubuntu on mac g4 supported?
<FuriousGeorge> and hi all :)
<Niksoni> Both of them or the one with the KDE Remix?
<Niksoni> Anyone?
<joh6nn> Niksoni: what was the question?
<Niksoni> Whic version of the download is with KDE?
<Niksoni> there is one that says kubuntu and the one with the KDE remix or something
<kaffien> what is the kubuntu kde 4.1 remix?   just an updated kde?
<Niksoni> well,i don't know whic one to download if i want with KDE
<Niksoni> Wait,is ANY version of download Kubuntu with KDE?
<EruditeHermit> hi, how messy is it to install kubuntu-kde4-desktop from the 4.1 repository on a machine with Ubuntu hardy already installed. Is it easy to revert back or will there be a lot of cruft left behind?
<kaffien> its simple to revert back .... reinstall hardy .... lol
<kaffien> ubuntu only takes about 15 mins to reinstall
<EruditeHermit> well yes but I don't want to have to backup all data, reinstall etc
<EruditeHermit> it'd be nice if there were a way to do it without reinstalling
<Githzerai> EruditeHermit: There is an easy solution: Open Synaptic and under "Origin" find kde 4.1 ppa repo, and remove everything installed from it. ;)
<EruditeHermit> cool
<EruditeHermit> Githzerai: I assume that it will remove some necessary stuff that I can later reinstall from hardy repos?
<EruditeHermit> apt-get -f install to fix it
<EruditeHermit> I hope
<Githzerai> EruditeHermit: Everything within ppa repo is related only to kde 4.1 and some extragear apps (such as amarok 2 alpha packages) So removing them will only remove - kde 4.1 ;)
<EruditeHermit> Githzerai: but if you have other apps such as skype installed, it upgrades libqt4-core etc which if removed will break skype. Therefore, I have to reinstall that stuff that is taken away by the removal of upgraded things
<Githzerai> EruditeHermit: Now think : libqt4 is something maintained in official repoes, so.... And, u will only find qt bindings in ppa repo, not qt itself. bindings like libqt4-ruby and so... ;) There's no neeed to worry, it's perfectly safe. ;)
<EruditeHermit> well here it goes
<EruditeHermit> the origin feature is nice
<EruditeHermit> It wasn't there before
<Githzerai> EruditeHermit: There are few gtk apps that even I, as an extreme KDE fanatic, cannot live without. Synaptic is on top of that list . ;)
<l3x> hello ppl
<l3x> can anyone tell me some website that can ping me, show me the way i am connected (all the gateways and stuff) i stumbled once on a very very good site, and now i can't remmember what it was...
<paulproteus> l3x, You can use traceroute on your own system to try that.
<paulproteus> Rather than relying on a website.
<l3x> paulproteus: i know, but i found a great web site, i want to find it again...
<l3x> it said everything about my isp, all the servers i go through and gateways...
<l3x> it was a brownish site :)
<paulproteus> ubuntu.com? (-;
<l3x> nope xD
<l3x> i know this is not the place to ask, but i was thinking, someone else must have been on that site, it is sooo cool...
<l3x> anyway, sorry to bother all of you with this stupid question... :(
<kiba> I can't hear sound :(
#kubuntu 2008-08-19
<dick-richardson> how do you run the restricted driver manager in kde4? It isn't listed in the menu or under system settings
<snarkster> dick-richardson: let me direct you to the right channel.. #kubuntu-kde4
<dick-richardson> thanks snarkster!
<vilhelm> hello!
<vilhelm> I have a problem with Ktorrent
<vilhelm> suddenly stopped working :(
<vilhelm> cant download any torrents
<starenka> hullo, is there a way how to distinguish installed packages by date installed?
<Githzerai> starenka: If u use Synaptic, yes. Synaptic has a history option(File -> History). Adept, unfortunately, has no such thing.
<SmokeEater85911> i r returned
<SmokeEater85911> has anybody installed a dock?
<kiba> I have no sooooound
<SmokeEater85911> i have no sound in my subwoofer
<aenigma-help> Hey guys, I am writing a script and i'm still a n00b and i've run into a problem. The script is a recycling bin for bash and it all works great until I try to remove a file with a space in the name. I am using positional paramaters and calling the removal part of my script pretty much like this: for a in $* ; do mv "$(basename $a)" $trash ; done  I am using the basename command to get around another problem, but it doesn't make
<aenigma-help> any difference if it is just $a or the way i have it
<aenigma-help> i've tried to call the script like script file\ anme and script "file name" and it always processes "file name" as 2 seperate files
<aenigma-help> if nobody knows of a workaround for it it's not a big deal, not much of a limitation really, i was just curious if there is something i'm overlooking, something that could be applied to the same structure of my script as i don't want to rewrite everything for such a little problem
<reboot08> how do you view files like open a .jpg or .txt from terminal?just learning terminal cmnds
 * reboot08 cracks open hurricane supplies beer and donuts
<reboot08> i guess you google it ....hmm
<bambinn> hey i need some help, when i go to network servers i see my other computers, but i cant when i click on them there is nothing, and it doesnt ask me for a password.. help!
<bambinn> ey i need some help, when i go to network servers i see my other computers, but i cant when i click on them there is nothing, and it doesnt ask me for a password.. help!
<osiris> anyone else have problems with ktorrent leaking ram like CARZY ?
<osiris> i consider a hundred megs over 2 days to be crazy
<osiris> never had this problem in dapper
<mateus> ola?
<osiris> ?
<mateus> td bem com vc?
<mateus> vcs*?
<osiris> english please
<mateus> my englis is bad
<osiris> last i knew, this was an english only channel
<mateus> dont have braziliam in this channel?
<osiris> not that i know of
<mateus> you are hacker???
<osiris> no
<Daisuke_Laptop> !br | mateus
<ubottu> mateus: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<reboot08> hi all
 * reboot08 has a question
<godas> ola gente
<reboot08> wget (url) how do you specify in order to save to say uhmmm desktop?instead of current dir?
<favro> reboot08: I would cd ./Desktop first then run it normally :)
<reboot08> k
<reboot08> can i open a jpg from bash? i know how to do text kinda.bUt cant find anything on opening a jpg from terminal.
<reboot08> ty favro
<cahyod> hi
<reboot08> sup cahyod
 * reboot08 is getting hit by tropical storm or hurricane fay 
<cahyod> any link to remastering kubuntu?
<FuriousGeorge> cahyod: like they do with old analog movies?
<FuriousGeorge> i have a copy of kubuntu 6.04 spread over 1845 audio cassettes that ive always wanted to remaster :)
<favro> !remaster | cahyod
<ubottu> cahyod: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<craig> hello
<jimmy51_home> i just lost audio playback while watching a youtube video
<jimmy51_home> is there a CLI command to restrart the sound system?
<flaccid> jimmy51_home: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jimmy51_home> thanks
<jimmy51_home> hmm, still no sound.  i'll just reboot when my download's done, i suppose
<jimmy51_home> xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.
<robotgeek> jimmy51_home: do you know what soundcard you have?
<genii> lspci | grep Audio                usually tells you
<D3sTiN> Hello.
<D3sTiN> wow....noone talking.....eesh
<favro> D3sTiN: it's not really for chat - see the topic :)
<D3sTiN> I understand that, but noone to ask questions to. I cant learn if None answer?
<genii> D3sTiN: Read the logs
<D3sTiN> well, I guess that goes to show how useful it is to noobs like me. cus I dont know how....L8rz.
<genii> !logs
<osiris> does anyone else have a problem with ktorrent leaking ram when left running for a few days.
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> I messed up my kubuntu
<tacosarecool> In root I renamed home to Home
<tacosarecool> please help
<genii> tacosarecool: You are on livecd now ?
<tacosarecool> No I'm on my windows partition
<tacosarecool> Right now
<genii> tacosarecool: Please boot to livecd and return here for further instruction
<tacosarecool> Is there a command to restore?
<genii> tacosarecool: From inside linux yes. From inside windows, no.
<tacosarecool> Ok I need to find a new cd to burn though
<tacosarecool> But I'm dual booting can't I go in recovery mode?
<tacosarecool> I'm not talking about wubi
<genii> tacosarecool: Returning here from command line is difficult for a new user. Recommended instead is to do it from livecd. But if you like, install irsii from command line and run it to come here if you like.
<flaccid> jimmy51_home: test aplay
 * genii hands flaccid a coffee
<flaccid> hehe thanks
<flaccid> i just got a large flat white with extra shot from the local :)
<genii> Cool
<johnneylee> he;;p
<johnneylee> hello
<flaccid> genii is probably on his 27th coffee or something
<genii> flaccid: heh, only my 9th or so
<johnneylee> 3rd for me..
<flaccid> dang
<pteague> for some weird reason thunderbird isn't allowing me to click any links & have them open in my browser
<flaccid> pteague: thunderbird is a gtk app, you might get better help in #ubuntu or #thunderbird if it exists
<Shadowkllr> question- i have my headless kubuntu box running openssh so that I can remotely shell into it, but i also want to use an ftp client to upload files, especially with notepad++.......how do i turn on sftp?
<pteague> k, was just wondering as i'm running everything under kubuntu 64bit
<flaccid> Shadowkllr: install package openssh-server
<flaccid> Shadowkllr: oh you already have it...
<Shadowkllr> yeah
<flaccid> all good then
<genii> pteague: Try changing in : System Settings...Default Applications... Web browser         from "in an application based on the contents of the URL"  to "in the following browser"  then put the name like: firefox %u          or konqueror %u   or opera %u   or so on
<flaccid> genii: not sure if that will have an affect on a gtk app like thunderbird hmm
<genii> flaccid: Hm, true
<flaccid> firefox2 never worked when clicking on a download in the download manager. seems they have fixed that in fx3, maybe its a similar thing
<genii> pteague: You could also ask in #ubuntu channel about where specifically in Thunderbird the settings might be for URL handling
<flaccid> pteague: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Changing_the_web_browser_invoked_by_Thunderbird
<genii> tacosarecool: Welcome back
<tacosarecool> do you have aim
<tacosarecool> Or something
<genii> tacosarecool: No.
<tacosarecool> I've got to do this when I have a new cd to burn
<tacosarecool> Wait what email you have
<genii> tacosarecool: I'm here quite regularly. Try about this hour on weeknights and I'm likely here
<genii> tacosarecool: Besides which your issue can be solved quite easily by returning the name of your home directory back to what it should be. This can be done easily once you can boot into linux and access your linux install partition.
<some_dude> does the kde 4.1 use less memory than kde 3.5 ?
<genii> some_dude: Not in my experience
<tacosarecool> Oh will it matter if I use a kubuntu or ubuntu live cd
<flaccid> some_dude: yes
<genii> tacosarecool: No, does not matter
<some_dude> flaccid: a lot less ? and is it as customizalbe ?
<genii> flaccid: PErhaps I'm not seeing the efficient ram usage because I still use the 3.5 Konversation  ..... ;)
<some_dude> i wonder if gnome will ever catch up
<flaccid> some_dude: less because of qt4, dont know how much and its not as feature packed as kde3
<flaccid> gnome is in front with functionality
<some_dude> how ?
<some_dude> I've not used gnome much, so I don't know
<flaccid> gui frontends to things like config
<flaccid> desktop effects
<some_dude> oh, vim does not count  as gui frontend ?
<baudthief> Anyone know if theres a feature in compiz-fusion, where if you drag a window and let go, it keeps sliding? ie: like flicking a window off screen, It used to be in beryl
<tacosarecool> I know the flicking is in gnome
<flaccid> vim isn't not a gui, its a tui
<some_dude> but I run it in konsole, does that give it any points ?
<genii> baudthief: Perhaps they'll know in #compiz-fusion channel
<flaccid> baudthief: #compiz-fusion
<some_dude> baudthief:  like the wobby windows ?
<baudthief> some_dude: nope
<some_dude> baudthief: #compiz-fusion
<baudthief> genii, flaccid: thanks heh
<some_dude> lol
<baudthief> some_dude: shut up :P
<some_dude> let met take a second to say, after running linux for about 6 months, I don't so much like windows
<tacosarecool> Me too Amarok is awesome
<genii> some_dude: What I like about Linux is it is only limited by what you are willing to learn
<some_dude> I love that it just works
<baudthief> some_dude: agreed, I've moved for about 7 months now, and when I tried using XP on my laptop, it was just too plain and shitty
<baudthief> so I got rid of XP and installed Kubuntu on that, too :P
<some_dude> oh no, I can't find my driver cd what should I do !!! Running Linux, nothing
<corigo> Can anyone poiint me to some resources regarding fonts and font installation on Linux?
<some_dude> on my laptop at work, I can change the ipaddress in just 2 seconds
<tacosarecool> Right click the fonts actions then install
<flaccid> !fonts | corigo
<ubottu> corigo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<tacosarecool> MSttcore fonts are in synaptic
<baudthief> some_dude: if you cant find a driver on linux, you just sit down and cry a bit here :P
<some_dude> I've got a few complaints about linux, my biggest being I want more styles and themes and window dectorations
<corigo> I have the ttf file local on my hard drive
<tacosarecool> Do you have the fonts in a folder?
<some_dude> + I can reinstall in 15 mins and loose nothing
<corigo> yes
<corigo> and zip
<tacosarecool> There in a zip?
<corigo> I have them extracted and non-extraced
<flaccid> corigo: simply follow the above official guide
<tacosarecool> Then highlight the extracted ones then right click actions install fonts
<tacosarecool> So anybody run flock it's a awesome browser
<genii> I go between links and firefox
<flaccid> opera for me
<tacosarecool> Flock is based off firefox
<tacosarecool> It's good for people who use social networks or people who have instability with firefox flock is optimized or something
<flaccid> yes its a social web browser, based on gtk and gecko and doesn' have much relevency in a kubuntu support chan :)
<tacosarecool> Sorry lol
<corigo> yeah opera
<corigo> thanks again flaccied
<Cannoli> how do i make a parition primary through kunubtu live cd?
<Cannoli> btw i dont have internet on that pc
<flaccid> Cannoli: i wasn't aware that you could change a partition from extended to primary hmm
<Cannoli> i did it before
<Cannoli> but i forgot how :(
<Cannoli> can i make a parition bootable?
<flaccid> um you don't have to, a boot loader looks after that
<flaccid> well technically the mbr sets it but thats just a pointer basically
<Cannoli> oic
<flaccid> what are you trying to achieve?
<Cannoli> i think i remember how i did it before, so imma go try that and if no luck i'll come back. thanx for the help :)
<Cannoli> oh one of the partitions on my drive has the recovery stuff, and i wanted to "recover" my pc
<flaccid> ah
<flaccid> you want to set that hidden part as active
<Cannoli> yyyeesss
<Cannoli> thts it, active, sorry i used the wrong term
<flaccid> you should simply follow the doco from your manufacturer as it can be done several different ways
<Cannoli> the thing is, i changed it to inactive as far as i remember and i dont remember how to make it active again XD
<flaccid> actually im partially wrong here. you can run fdisk and set the bootable flag which is what it might need
<flaccid> but you really should follow the instructions from your manufacturer
<jshewey> I wish to run a script when the state of a particular keyboard key changes. Specifically, I want to run a script when my function key on my keyboard is pressed and have the script run again when the key is released. Is there a way to do this?
<z_> 'ello all.
<z_> DOes anyone know exactly what I need to do to get java working in konqueror on kde4?
<flaccid> z_: wrong chan, see topic
<genii> jshewey: System Settings... Keyboard and Mouse... Keyboard Shortcuts ... Application Shortcuts ....  put there the name of the script and define it to be called by that key
<z_> flaccid: oh.....>.> sorry
<z_> flaccid: where would I go for kde4 remix?
<flaccid> kde3 here, kde4 in #kubuntu-kde4
<z_> ty ty.
<illriginal> Hey guys... I have a question, what runs faster? Fedora or Kubuntu?
<flaccid> !ot | illriginal
<ubottu> illriginal: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<illriginal> o.o;
<illriginal> hm.. join command doesn't work lol
<flaccid> illriginal: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<illriginal> yep
<illriginal> i did it here, but didn't work... instead did it in nickserve :X
<mrksbrd> just use /j command it works
<mrksbrd> whats going on flaccid
<illriginal> dood I can join any random room except for ﻿#kubuntu-offtopic o.o;
<mrksbrd> try clicking on flaccid's channel link
<bdizzle> hi
<illriginal> Yeah.. it normally becomes a link when you type out #***** but doesn't even do that
<bdizzle> I'm not sure if this is possible, but can I remotely connect to my desktop from my laptop and view its two physical drives (five partitons) on my laptop as extra drives and transfer files over the network?
<bdizzle> if so, how?
<mrksbrd> must be something w/your irc, worked riight away when I tried it
<eeanm> bdizzle: scp?
<illriginal> yeah gonna restart pidgin.
<mrksbrd> I even showed the link when you typed #*****
<eeanm> bdizzle: sshfs  if you want to use normal file tools I guess
<bdizzle> sshfs? is that a program or is it command line only?
<mrksbrd> bdizzle: Krfb should work
<eeanm> bdizzle: command line, but then you'd use normal programs to work with the files after its setup
<eeanm> krfb doesn't do file transfers, afaik
<bdizzle> hmm, okay
<bdizzle> are there instructions somewhere on how to set it up?
<mrksbrd> !krfb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krfb
<mrksbrd> !sshfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs
<eeanm> bdizzle: well start a ssh server on the desktop, then just install sshfs and read the man page.
<bdizzle> okay
<joh6nn> anyone know if there's a way to change apt.conf settings based on what network you're connected to?
<eeanm> (install sshfs on the laptop)
<mrksbrd> http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
<bdizzle> okay, reading the man pages is confusing
<bdizzle> I realize that is the way to do it, but I don't have the desktop set up as a server, or anything really
<eeanm> install a ssh server is easy
<bdizzle> its connected to the network, so it obviously has an IP address and MAC address somewhere, but the user@host thing is confusing
<eeanm> you basically just install it to sshd
<eeanm> well if thats confusing... yea ok ;)
<joh6nn> apt-get install openssh-server
<joh6nn> the install scripts will handle the most common use cases for you
<bdizzle> is there a gui interface program for it?
<bdizzle> or is it only command line?
<eeanm> the ssh server doesn't need it
<joh6nn> there are probably guis, but i've never used any
<bdizzle> I can do command line if I must ... barely, but I still prefer gui (not as powerful, I know, but a bit safer for the novice)
<joh6nn> once i figure out what commands you want, i just alias them, or tuck them into shell scripts
<eeanm> sshfs hardly needs it: you only do the one command to set it up and then you can work in a gui
<joh6nn> and forget about them
<bdizzle> hmm, okay
<bdizzle> so what do I need to do to setup my desktop as a server then?
<eeanm> [22:56] <joh6nn> apt-get install openssh-server
<corigo> I've downloaded the 64bit Java BIN file from Sun, now how do I install?
<c4rlitox> como me conecto con kubuntu es???
<genii> joh6nn: You could do something like make a post-ifup script for each adapter which copies for instance apt.conf.eth0 to apt.conf or similar
<bdizzle> eeanm: and then configure it how?
<eeanm> you don't configure it
<eeanm> I think you just install it
<joh6nn> genii: any docs you can point me at for that kind of a thing?
<genii> joh6nn: Not offhand but gimme a minute
<bdizzle> so then how would I got about connecting to it?
<c4rlitox> como me conecto con kubuntu es???
<c4rlitox> como me conecta a kubuntu en español???
<bdizzle> from my latop?
<mr---t-> c4rlitox  /join  kubuntu es
<bdizzle> lo siento c4rlitox, per no se mucho espanol para ayudar. Es un version de espanal a kubuntu es
<eeanm> bdizzle:  sshfs user@host:/ mountpoint
<bdizzle> yeah, what is the @host: /mountpoint part?
<mr---t-> c4rlitox:  kubuntu-es
<eeanm> well the @ is the @
<eeanm> the host is the ip address
<c4rlitox> tanks
<eeanm> and the :/ means "root directory"
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<bdizzle> that was what I needed, what the IP address part of host was
<bdizzle> how do I look that up on my desktop?
<eeanm> ipchicken.com
<bdizzle> from CLI?
<eeanm> no, a web browser
<eeanm> I thought you hated CLI :P
<mrksbrd> bdizzle: do you want a file server or just file sharing?
<bdizzle> I do, but I can at least navigate it with instructions
<eeanm> I guess ipchicken.com won't work if you use a router
<bdizzle> not sure, possibly both? need to be able to access and transfer files without a cable
<eeanm> ifconfig shows you the ip address
<genii> joh6nn: The man page for interfaces has at least some rudimentary examples ( man interfaces   to see this page)
<joh6nn> genii: cool, thanks
<corigo> cli command for installing a BIN file on Kubuntu?
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> okay, so to run it, type in sshfs user@ip_address:/ ?
<joh6nn> corigo: bin file for what?
<eeanm> bdizzle: replace the ? with the name of a directory
<bdizzle> okay
<eeanm> that you want all the files to show up in
<bdizzle> fun
<bdizzle> now then, if I have two physical hard drives on the desktop, split into five partitions, and the kubuntu partition is on one of those five, do I need to do something special to connect to it?
<bdizzle> both computers dual-boot with XP Pro
<eeanm> you'll be able to access everything the kubuntu can access
<genii> joh6nn: There is also an old but still not bad example of a similar thing being done here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-105138.html
<bdizzle> okay, so I'm typing in "sshfs bdizzle@172.xx.xx.xxx:/home"  and nothing is happening on CLI
<eeanm> when your laptop is in windows you can access the SSH server via a program called WinSCP
<bdizzle> and no response of any kind from the desktop
<eeanm> bdizzle: you forgot the directory
<eeanm> for the mount point
<bdizzle> hmm?
<bdizzle> what do you mean?
<joh6nn> genii: this sounds like exactly what i was looking for. thanks!
<eeanm> [23:05] <bdizzle> okay, so to run it, type in sshfs user@ip_address:/ ?
<eeanm> [23:06] <eeanm> bdizzle: replace the ? with the name of a directory
<genii> joh6nn: np
<bdizzle> yeah, I'm trying to connect to the home directory I guess
<bdizzle> just to start
<eeanm> of a local directory
<bdizzle> oh, on the laptop you mean?
<eeanm> yea
<bdizzle> okay, so then sshfs bdizzle@172.xx.xx.xxx:/ home    right?
<genii> bdizzle: You have to tell it where you want the ssh filesystem to be available on the local box. (what directory)
<forty-seven> hi all, I am having a problem with the system settings -> user management  ---- it says: "The module user management could not be loaded." and possible reasons include out of date modules or third party modules?
<tacosarecool> wow
<forty-seven> I looked online and it said I need to reinstall kde-guidance
<tacosarecool> Mitsui cd
<tacosarecool> 's look expensive
<eeanm> bdizzle: assuming you have a directory named home
<bdizzle> will it tell me if I'm connected at all?
<forty-seven> and everytime I try to do that, it doesn't let me apply changes in adept
<eeanm> bdizzle: it should prompt you for a password
<bdizzle> the only issue I can think of is that both are connected wirelessly to the campus network
<corigo> I just installed 64bit Java in the wrong location. How do I uninstall? Or can I simply delete and reinstall in the correct location?
<bdizzle> nope, it hasn't yet, after about 30 seconds
<joh6nn> forty-seven: try it from the command-line: apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance
<bdizzle> do I need to be logged out on the desktop?
<eeanm> bdizzle: well if your campus wireless prevents wireless computers from talking to each other (forget the term, but its a common thing to do) then yea, that would be a problem ;)
<eeanm> try pinging
<bdizzle> ok
<rrm74001> Hey can any one help me with an issue I am having with rEFIt on my Mac?
<bdizzle> it claims 0% packet loss
<forty-seven> no luck?
<mrksbrd> eeanm: if he's just trying to connect under local machine, won't it show all partitions under "storage media" then just double click on the drive to open it up ??
<joh6nn> forty-seven: did you run it as sudo?
<joh6nn> rrm74001: depends, what's the issue?
<forty-seven> yeah hold
<forty-seven> http://rafb.net/p/O9Ud1F75.html
<bdizzle> I've got both my laptop and my desktop here, both connected wirelessly to the campus network. I'm trying to use my laptop to access, add, delete, and transfer files to my desktop computer
<genii> bdizzle: For instance you maybe want the contents of /home/myname on the remote system to be accessible locally at directory /media/sshfs        then:  sshfs me@1.2.3.4:/home/myname /media/sshfs
<forty-seven> not sure if it reinstalled or not
<forty-seven> but theres no change for sure
<rrm74001> Can anyone help me with an issue I am having with rEFIt on my Mac?
<mrksbrd> he said he had 5 partitons on one box correct?
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<genii> Assuming /media/sshfs directory exists, of course
<joh6nn> forty-seven: it says it reinstalled, but if there's no change, then that's not what you really need
<eeanm> mrksbrd: sshfs just connects to your computer, it doesn't care at all about partitions and stuff
<bdizzle> let me try that
<forty-seven> :(
<mrksbrd> ok I must be misunderstanding him then
<eeanm> mrksbrd: ah yea: there are two computers involved :)
<joh6nn> forty-seven: try reinstalling kde-systemsettings
<forty-seven> ok
<mrksbrd> aaahhh
<bdizzle> hmm, its not working
<bdizzle> its not prompting for password at all
<bdizzle> both computers have sshfs and openssh-server installed on them
<eeanm> sounds like the ssh server isn't working
<joh6nn> bdizzle: i came in late: what exactly are you trying to pull off?
<forty-seven> joh6nn: no luck :/
<eeanm> bdizzle: do plain ssh user@host and see if that works
<eeanm> ssh user@host
<bdizzle> trying to set up my desktop so that I can wirelessly connect, add, delete, modify, and transfer files to and from my desktop and laptop, both wirelessly connected through the campus network
<bdizzle> okay
<joh6nn> forty-seven: hrrmph.  pastebin the exact error you're getting?
<bdizzle> should I notice any effect on my desktop when my laptop is trying to connect?
<joh6nn> bdizzle: for that, you really don't need sshfs.  or at least, i don't use it.  as long as both machines have the ssh server installed, you can do it through konqueror
<joh6nn> probably through dolphin, too, though i don't use dolphin
<forty-seven> well
<forty-seven> kinda hard, its in the GUI
<bdizzle> yeah, ssh isn't prompting me for password, it just hangs there
<joh6nn> forty-seven: ah.  screenshot?
<forty-seven> It basically says "The module user management could not be loaded." and possible reasons include out of date modules or third party modules
<mrksbrd> ok now that i'm on the same page....if his campus network has a firewall & not allowing file sharing then he's going to be SOL.....right?
<brmassa> guys, i installed KDE4 on my kubuntu hardy. now can i set the KDE4 login screen instead KDE3's?
<joh6nn> forty-seven: try running systemsettings from the terminal?  see if that's more informative?
<eeanm> joh6nn: ah true. but the problem bdizzle is having is getting ssh to work at all :)
<joh6nn> eeanm: yep, but this reduces the number of hurdles to jump from 2 to 1. ;)
<eeanm> bdizzle: maybe you have a firewall or something setup
<bdizzle> ...firestarter?
<mrksbrd> brmassa: when u log on go to sessions menu & select KDE4
<bdizzle> that's about the only thing I can think of
<genii> bdizzle: You can normally do like:    ssh -l name ip-address   and login?
<bdizzle> unless the school has its own firewall setup
<tacosarecool> I found the cd
<joh6nn> bdizzle: can you ping the other box?
<tacosarecool> genii
<bdizzle> let me try again
<tacosarecool> I found cd
<rrm74001> Hey guys, I synced my partitions using rEFIt, and now I have a random Windows icon show up in the menu.  Any way to get rid of it?  It is not Kubuntu because it says no operating system could be found  :(
<tacosarecool> Genii?
<bdizzle> yeah, 8 packets sent, 8 packets received, 0% packet loss
<forty-seven> joh6nn: how do I do that?
<brmassa> mrksbrd: thanks! on kde3 or kde4?
<eeanm> bdizzle: firestarter is a firewall, yes ;)
<mrksbrd> if u want to use KDE4 then select that @ log on
<joh6nn> forty-seven: simple! just open a terminal (konsole) and type "systemsettings". ;)
<eeanm> and its probably blocking ssh, unless you explictly set it up to not block ssh
<genii> bdizzle: The directory you are trying to mount may not be available underneath of whatever home directory structure they provide. Remember the path you are giving to mount (like 1.2.3.4:/home)   has to exist IN you home directory and not relative to the root of the entire filesystem
<eeanm> genii: back up, his ssh server isn't working :D
<tacosarecool> Ok genii I found the disc
<tacosarecool> I'll reboot
<genii> tacosarecool: And you are now booted into it?
<bdizzle> hmm, hold on
<tacosarecool> I'm going to reboot now
<genii> tacosarecool: OK. See you soon
<mrksbrd> genii: but even if he's able to ping the other box firewall might be blocking access, there's no way around it unless he can configure the firewall to allow it
<bdizzle> okay, I figured out part of the problem
<joh6nn> mrksbrd: or he can try changing the ssh port
<bdizzle> the login for my laptop and desktop are the same. They are also both connected to the same wireless server and have the same IP address
<eeanm> lol
<mrksbrd> yea but he'd have to figure out an open port
<eeanm> the same ip address?
<forty-seven> joh6nn: hrmm seems to open it in a kde window regardless?
<eeanm> I'm surprised you can IRC :D
<bdizzle> haha
<joh6nn> forty-seven: yep, it will, but hopefully it will print stuff in the terminal as you go along
<bdizzle> the inet6 address is different, but the ip is the same
<bdizzle> and the HWaddr is different
<eeanm> your university uses ip6?
<bdizzle> I guess
<bdizzle> it lists HWaddr, inet addr, Bcast, Mask, inet6 addr
<eeanm> sounds like a problem for your campus help desk ;)
<bdizzle> rofl, they looked at me stupid when I said I was running linux on my laptop
<bdizzle> and desktop
<eeanm> well boot up into windows and note that both computer have the same ip
<mrksbrd> hmmmm.....how can 2 boxes share same ip.....lol.... that is the ?
<eeanm> bdizzle: wait, are you by chance looking at the ip address of the 'lo' device? :D
<bdizzle> no, wlan0
<eeanm> heh ok
<joh6nn> bdizzle: what school is this?
<bdizzle> Old Dominion University
<bdizzle> I honestly don't know. I just know that thanks to their stupid program, I have to have both desktop and laptop connect to each connect to their wireless WPA system
<forty-seven> joh6nn: ok got it -- http://rafb.net/p/XHcsWL40.html
<eeanm> that's a creepy name for any DS9 fan ;)
<bdizzle> I've had problems with their help desk ever since I put on linux
<mrksbrd> let me guess WINBLOWS fans!!!!!....LOL
<joh6nn> forty-seven: can you confirm that /usr/share/applications/kde/userconfig.desktop exists?
<bdizzle> well, everything is in Vista, XP, XP Pro, and OS X directions
 * genii sips his coffee and waits for tacosarecool to get back
<bdizzle> the only distro they "kinda" support is Red Hat, because they "think" their server might run it
<mrksbrd> lol
<mrksbrd> "think"
<bdizzle> yeah...
<forty-seven> joh6nn: yup, exists
<bdizzle> I kinda lost respect for their help desk after that convo
<mrksbrd> red hat is confusing
<joh6nn> forty-seven: ok, then there are only two things i can think of, based off that error message
<mrksbrd> they should stick with one system instead of 5....might make their job easier
<joh6nn> the first is that you should try possibly removing /var/tmp/kdecache-x
<joh6nn> since there appears to be some kind of permissions issue there
<joh6nn> the only other thing i can think of, and that's to do a file search for files named userconfig.  especially python modules named userconfig
<forty-seven> hrmm
<forty-seven> maybe one more thing
<forty-seven> I upgraded python to stackless python
<forty-seven> ?
<tacosarecool> It
<tacosarecool> 's corrupt
<tacosarecool> The disc
<joh6nn> forty-seven: ahhh
<joh6nn> forty-seven: that'd be a decent guess
<genii> tacosarecool: Ah. Well, look me up tomorrow then when you can get into a linux environment
<joh6nn> forty-seven: i have no idea what that'd do, but if it's not the standard python install, that could definitely cause problems
<joh6nn> bdizzle: searched the ODU.edu site, came up with this: http://occs.odu.edu/gettingconnected/wireless/faqs.shtml
<forty-seven> it should be pretty compatible... but its the only other thing I can think of
<joh6nn> bdizzle: "I use Linux operating system; can I connect to the ODU WLAN?" At this time, use of the Linux operating system with ODU WLAN requires a Cisco wireless card.
<bdizzle> ROFLMAO
<bdizzle> considering I'm using a Linksys 54G card on my desktop to get it
<genii> They sound like idiots
<tacosarecool> I'll try the cd again
<tacosarecool> Maybe I'll get lucky
<bdizzle> and I'm connected to their WPA-Enterprise through knetworkmanager
<joh6nn> genii: probably; but they may have done something ridiculous; school networks frequently do
<joh6nn> so there's actually about a 50/50 chance that they're right, for some brain-dead reason
<mrksbrd> joh6nn: sound like microsoft......
<joh6nn> worth asking about, at least
<forty-seven> lol @ ODU's WLAN policy
<joh6nn> mrksbrd: lots of school networks are supported by MS...
<brmassa> mrksbrd: thanks again. the problem is not to use the kde4 session, but use the kde4 login manager (the very screen when i can select the user and password).
<mrksbrd> only cisco?
<forty-seven> hey, up here the compsci is almost all *nix
<forty-seven> :p
<forty-seven> in fact, I think they only have windows machines in the lab
<forty-seven> lol
<genii> bdizzle: Can you ssh in like:   ssh -l your-login-name their-server-ip-or-address
<bdizzle> that's what I was doing
<bdizzle> until I realized that the ip address was the same for the desktop as the laptop when I did ifconfig and looked at wlan0
<genii> bdizzle: And that works (plain ssh into their box?) or not?
<joh6nn> bdizzle: try the following: ssh icarus.joh6nn.com -p8787
<eeanm> genii: no it doesn't ^.^'
<joh6nn> bdizzle: made a typo: that needs to be "-p 8787" at the end
<genii> bdizzle: So release the dhcp on one of them with   sudo dhclient -r eth0   (or whatever the adapter is)   then sudo dhclient eth0 (again adjust adapter name accordingly)
<joh6nn> that's my home server; that'll give us an idea whether you can hit an ssh server, period
<bdizzle> yeah, ssh I can do because I was doing it at Jlab all summer long
<genii> bdizzle: To get an IP which is not conflicting
 * joh6nn makes a note to re-randomize his port number
<bdizzle> lol
<eeanm> joh6nn: there's only 65k ya know ;)
<mrksbrd> lol....probable have 60 connections coming in right now
<forty-seven> hrmm, this sucks. seems like there are only a handful other people with this problem.
<eeanm> pretty much anything thats not 22 is good for public connections though, due to ssh bots
<joh6nn> eeanm: yeah, but you gotta make sure you're not setting yourself up for a fall when you pick one
<forty-seven> and they all speak french or german
<joh6nn> mrksbrd: yeah, but that's what denyhosts is for. :)
<joh6nn> forty-seven: point me at one of the german posts
<mrksbrd> lol
<Cannoli> hey
<mrksbrd> flaccid having connection issues tonight?...lol
<Cannoli> im trying to connect to a wireless connection and this is the error that comes up in the system log: "wlan0:RX WEP frame, decrypt failed"
<Cannoli> after that it just askes me to enter the wep key agin, any advice?
<joh6nn> sounds like you've got the WEP key wrong
<flaccid_> yeah net expired and they cut it off heh
<joh6nn> either that or it's not WEP
<forty-seven> joh6nn: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/userconfig-fehlt.-was-jetzt/
<Cannoli> it is wep
<Cannoli> and its the correct key
<mrksbrd> Cannoli: try selecting "hex" or "ascii"
<Cannoli> k just a sec
<brmassa> guys, how can i use the usplash from KDE4 instead KDE3 after installign it on Hardy?
<Cannoli> yay connected
<Cannoli> thank you very much mrksbrd
<mrksbrd> np
<joh6nn> forty-seven: the german thread points to another thread, which suggests that the kubuntu-desktop package may be borked/uninstalled.  you can check and see if it's installed with "dpkg --get-selections kubuntu-dekstop"; i'm not sure how you'd check if it was messed up
<forty-seven> its installed :S
<forty-seven> well whatever, I guess I can ask again tomorrow
<forty-seven> I did have a different question
<forty-seven> since I cant use the control panel -- is there any way to setup apache so that it runs under its own user account at startup?
<forty-seven> cause I put it in rc.local and it supposedly will start as root now
<joh6nn> should be doing that by default
<flaccid> forty-seven: yeah by default and there are the User and Group directives for apache conf
<joh6nn> forty-seven: did you start with a stock install?
<forty-seven> nope
<joh6nn> ahh
<forty-seven> I dled it and did the make and make install
<forty-seven> im running kubuntu desktop
<forty-seven> doesnt seem to have the option for it
<forty-seven> :p
<flaccid> why are you compiling, forty-seven?
<joh6nn> forty-seven: i meant, did you start with a stock kubuntu install?
<forty-seven> yeah
<flaccid> !apache | forty-seven
<ubottu> forty-seven: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<joh6nn> then yeah, why compile?  was there something you wanted that's not part of the default binary?
<infinity_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<forty-seven> err?
<forty-seven> I didnt get apache with kubuntu, to my knowledge?
<flaccid> yes but you can install the package from the repos
<joh6nn> it's an available package; you just have to install it
<forty-seven> hrmm, I didnt see it under adept?
<eeanm> its there
<flaccid> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.3 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 100 kB
<eeanm> check out that url
<joh6nn> forty-seven: personally, i don't like the guis for package management.  i use the following command from konsole: apt-cache search "search term" | sort
<joh6nn> i find it much easier to work with
<mrksbrd> flaccid: u having connection issues tonight?...keep seeing u coming & going
<joh6nn> and much faster
<flaccid> [14:45] <flaccid_> yeah net expired and they cut it off heh
<draik> How do I create a cpp into EXE?
<mrksbrd> doh!
<tacosarecool> Well this sucks
<tacosarecool> Because my ubuntu cd is corrupt
<flaccid> draik: don't think this is the channel for compiling windows software
<draik> Sorry, wrong question in this channel
<mrksbrd> flaccid: btw that alien software is awesome
<joh6nn> the package converter?
<mrksbrd> yea
<joh6nn> yeah, it's cool, but as a heads up, it's not an exact science.
<joh6nn> i haven't been burned by it yet, but things can go horribly wrong
<mrksbrd> so far so good
 * mrksbrd crosses his fingers
<joh6nn> just use some common sense with it: "should i install this alien-munged package of system critical stuff without first backing up?"
<joh6nn> "yeah, why not.  what could go wrong?"
<mrksbrd> yea not doing anything system critical
<mrksbrd> just basic progs that were in .rpm format
<draik> The correct question... I compiled a cpp file and I can run in in Konsole as expected. How do I make it into a desktop shortcut or automated "open konsole - run file - close konsole"?
<forty-seven> joh6nn: thanks!! I love the console based adept lol
<forty-seven> I liked portage from gentoo
<eeanm> draik: if you use kde3, right click on the desktop, Create New, and then Shortcut
<eeanm> or similar
<joh6nn> forty-seven: yeah, sometimes it's just easier to get things done in the terminal.  never used portage myself, but it sounds appealing.  i suspect i'd grow to hate it though
<eeanm> or just bloody move the executable to your desktop ;)
<forty-seven> joh6nn: hrmm, keep gettng "E: Unimplemented" when do I do "[...] add apache2.2-common"
<mrksbrd> just put the command used in terminal in the "command" section to launch it from desktop
<draik> eeanm: I tried that. Never opened konsole
<joh6nn> forty-seven: heh.  what if you just try "sudo apt-get install apache2.2-common" ?
<eeanm> draik: ah you want it to open konsole? there might be an option for it when you create the shortcut. not sure though.
<draik> I tried looking for open in terminal, but it wasn't there
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install apache2
<forty-seven> getting :D
<forty-seven> thanks
<eeanm> draik: do konsole --help, maybe there is something.
<joh6nn> forty-seven: it sounds like your install may have some issues. ;(
<mrksbrd> draik: can u launch the app from Konsole w/manual command?
<draik> mrksbrd: Yes
<forty-seven> joh6nn: well it finished
<forty-seven> not sure how to start it yet..
<draik> Got it!
<draik> I swear, I looked in advanced options
<mrksbrd> then what ever u type in Konsole put that in "command" section of "create shortcut to app" by right clicking on desktop
<joh6nn> forty-seven: if you've got all the right packages, it should just be running
<joh6nn> check http://localhost/
<flaccid> forty-seven: if it doesn't start you can start it with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start . all this is explained in the wiki page first pasted
<forty-seven> yeah, its running and says forbidden
<forty-seven> lol
<flaccid> check the logs why. the 403 could be because you are not serving any files and its forbidding directory listing by default
 * mrksbrd thinks forty-seven should just shut down his puter for tonight.....lol 
<joh6nn> shouldn't be.  should just be saying "it worked"
<joh6nn> seriously man, it sounds like your install has some issues
<genii> draik: right-click on desktop. Create New.... Link to Application.  Application tab - put path and name in window labelled Command. Then click on Advanced option in bottom right corner. Click off "Run in Terminal" and also optionally "Do not close when command exits"
<forty-seven> hahaha
<forty-seven> I have to reboot
<Cannoli> hey there
<forty-seven> I forgot that I had rc.local run the last apache install first
<joh6nn> ahhh
<flaccid> who knows what the state of /var/www is with this user..
<flaccid> heh
<Cannoli> how do i change my keyboard type, i chose the wrong one on install
<draik> genii: Thank you. I got it just a few minutes ago. I think I may have missed this option when I first tried this.
<tacosarecool> genii is there any other way
<genii> tacosarecool: Not really. Will it boot into Recovery ?
<bdizzle> hi, sorry about that
<bdizzle> network went down
<tacosarecool> Yes I can go in recovery mode
<tacosarecool> But I need commands
<tacosarecool> For the prompt
<bdizzle> anyway, back to bashing of the ODU computing center
<genii> tacosarecool: OK. So you did something like:     sudo mv /home /Home   or so, yes?
<Cannoli> anyone
<tacosarecool> you mean sudo mv/Home
<Cannoli> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<genii> tacosarecool: That would not qualify as a valid command
<tacosarecool> Oh ok
<genii> tacosarecool: it would be something like:  sudo mv /original-name /some-other-name
<genii> tacosarecool: If you did something like:  sudo mv / /home       there could be a big problem
<tacosarecool> Ok I'm going to try
<tacosarecool> Brb
<genii> tacosarecool: Remember home is not capitalized
<genii> bah too late
<mrksbrd> genii: you aware of any help files in ubuntu help pertaining to Wireless aircards?  (not wifi cards) .....if not I can put it up on help....just don't know what to put it under
<genii> mrksbrd: If it's wireless but not wi-fi what category of communications does it fall under?
<joh6nn> bdizzle: i'm on my way out, but before i go: all you should need to be able to move files back and forth with ssh is the ssh-server.  so i think really your only problem at this point is the wifi setup.  which you may end up needing to talk to the ODU IT guys about
<mrksbrd> they are cards provided by cell phone carriers they work off cwell towers not a typical wifi connection
<genii> mrksbrd: So GPRS ?
<joh6nn> bdizzle: but once you've got the wifi working, you should be able to browse to sftp://hostname/ in konqueror, and see your the files of your remote computer
<mrksbrd> sorta
<joh6nn> night all
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> oh wait, in konqueor?
<mrksbrd> night joh6nn
<bdizzle> I thought it would be right in the media:/ folder to show up
<flaccid> mrksbrd: whats the protocol? hsdpa ?
<forty-seven> also really dumb question
<forty-seven> how do I set up aliases that are global across all terminal windows and are persistant?
<forty-seven> persistent*
<genii> mrksbrd: I'd file it under aircard  since there seems to be about 5 different protocols they use
<mrksbrd> genii: there are several offtopic sites out there but never was able to find anything thru ubuntu help
<flaccid> forty-seven: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/30/creating-shortcuts-with-user-aliases/
<mrksbrd> also they run you thru a complex descrip, but when setting it up thru kpp it is very simple....just like setting up a reg dial up
<flaccid> mrksbrd: add it to the wireless docs page, it will be moved if needed
<mrksbrd> ok
<mrksbrd> will have it up in a few days or so
<flaccid> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<flaccid> coool
<bdizzle> btw, how are Lenovo laptops?
<mrksbrd> let me see if it is similar
<flaccid> !ot | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mrksbrd> bdizzle: never had a complainnt about them
<bdizzle> o
<bdizzle> k
<mrksbrd> they are IBM thinkpads just under their own line
<nicholasstorman> hey it's me tacosarecool it worked
<nicholasstorman> thanks
<forty-seven> ok dumb question again: I looked at the LAMP guide, and there's no mention of getting apache to autostart?
<flaccid> forty-seven: it does by default
<tacosarecool> It worked
<tacosarecool> hooray
<forty-seven> D:
<forty-seven> should I uninstall apache and reinstall it?
<flaccid> forty-seven: why?
<tacosarecool> genii you there?
<forty-seven> apache2 isnt starting up by default
<forty-seven> lol
<genii> tacosarecool: Yes, barely :) almost 1:30 am here now
<forty-seven> ok, just reinstalled... still isn't running in bg by default?
<draik> Is there a way to automate the link every X minutes?
<flaccid> forty-seven: turn it on in system settings - system services
<draik> How can I automate an app to run every 15 minutes?
<forty-seven> hahahaha
<flaccid> !cron | draik
<ubottu> draik: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<flaccid> !info kcron
<ubottu> kcron (source: kdeadmin): the KDE crontab editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 191 kB, installed size 552 kB
<forty-seven> flaccid: The module System Services could not be loaded
<tacosarecool> Oh ok
<tacosarecool> Well bye genii
<tacosarecool> thanks again
<flaccid> forty-seven: try this to fix it: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde-guidance
<flaccid> appears to be a bug
<forty-seven> nopee :(
<forty-seven> is there any console based access?
<TeslaTony> How do I get a list of all processes from the command line?
<TeslaTony> Including stuff that isn't running for my user
<flaccid> forty-seven: easiest is this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-controlling-access-to-linux-services.html
<flaccid> TeslaTony: ps aux
<forty-seven> getting
<TeslaTony> flaccid: Thanks
<flaccid> forty-seven: actually rcconf is probably even easier
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> http://theos.in/desktop-linux/removing-unwanted-startup-debian-files-or-services/
<flaccid> or just sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<forty-seven> :O
<forty-seven> says "No apache MPM package installed"
<flaccid> that should be ok i guess
<flaccid> oh you wanted to add. im sorry i gave you remove. so just do sudo apt-get install rcconf && sudo rcconf and then select apache2
<forty-seven> well I did the update-rc.d remove
<flaccid> yeah my bad
<forty-seven> lol
<forty-seven> ok did that
<forty-seven> and now it will be set to startup?
<flaccid> yep
<forty-seven> argh
<forty-seven> lol
<flaccid> forty-seven: if you want you could install apache2-mpm-prefork
<forty-seven_> test
<forty-seven_> test
<forty-seven_> ok
<lyx> i'm using kde 4.1 and i'm having trouble finding the hibernate button...can someone help me out?
<flaccid> lyx: wrong channel, see topic
<lyx> on 3.5 i see it clearly
<forty-seven_> flaccid: I do "[...] apache2ctl start" and it tells me: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: 124: /usr/sbin/apache2: not found
<jeffp2p> @search mitchner
<flaccid> forty-seven_: you need an mpm pkg installed. [15:40] <flaccid> forty-seven: if you want you could install apache2-mpm-prefork <-- do that
<forty-seven_> oops k
<forty-seven_> so wait, whats the difference? is that apache 2.0?
<flaccid> yes
<forty-seven_> hm. so wait, what am I doing wrong so that I can't run apache2.2?
<flaccid> you failed to install it correctly
<forty-seven_> hrm... so 'sudo apt-get install apache2.2-common' is the improper way?
<flaccid> correct
<flaccid> [15:03] <flaccid> sudo apt-get install apache2 + read the link we pasted first...
<forty-seven_> ah, ok. so I have to install apache2 first, then apache2.2 common?
<flaccid> no. just apache2 which has the common pkg as a dep...
<flaccid> !apache2 | forty-seven_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2
<flaccid> !apache | forty-seven_
<ubottu> forty-seven_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<forty-seven_> yeaah, I'm following the tasksel procedure
<Cannoli> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chao1> Hello, ﻿I have photos the are trapped in a corrupted partition on a failing hdd. I have tried testdisk, dd, gnuddrescue, photorec with nothing recovered. I have tried fsck and several other cli commands. Can anyone tell me of another tool that I can install that has a gui frontend that is able to look back through several deletions? There is a tool (expensive) that is called Phoenix or something. Is there anything open source like that?
<Cannoli> can kubuntu have a wireless home network with an xp machine?
<chao1> yes
<chao1> setup samba
<flaccid> Cannoli: what exactly do you mean?
<chao1> !samba | Cannoli
<ubottu> Cannoli: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Cannoli> i mean i want to access files on my xp machine
<Cannoli> is that possible?
<chao1> yes
<flaccid> Cannoli: it can do that out of the box
<mrksbrd> ok i'm retarded....can't find the link to post the how-to i wanted
<Cannoli> oh sweet, so whats the program that i need to set up?
<flaccid> Cannoli: no set up required, just goto remote places in konqueror or dolphin
<flaccid> then click on Samba Shares
<chao1> Connoli: yeah what flaccid said
<Cannoli> samba shares folder is blank :(
<Cannoli> oh wait
<Cannoli> got it, sorry spoke too soon :D ty
<swemark> Good morning
<swemark> im trying to set up my ubuntu with two diffrent resolutioned screens
<swemark> kubuntu*
<swemark> cant seem to find a good guide on it
<mrksbrd> flaccid: you still there?
<flaccid> why
<mrksbrd> just a quick ? no need to panic
<mrksbrd> whats the command to tell which port a specific peice of hw is using....ie. ttyusb0
<mrksbrd> tried lsusb...lspci...lshw
<mrksbrd> nothing is telling me what i need
<flaccid> no need to ping me, just ask the chan
<swemark> mrksbrd, lspci should do it
<mrksbrd> lol...ok but your my man!!!
<mrksbrd> thta's what I thought but not showing what I need....I did it along time ago, but can't remember for the life of me
<Cannoli> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Cannoli> !laptop lid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptop lid
<Cannoli> dang
<Cannoli> anyone know how i can set up what happens when the laptop lid closes?
<mrksbrd> Cannoli: what are u trying to do
<Cannoli> well when i close my lid i want kubuntu to go to hybernate
<swemark> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<swemark> neat
<mrksbrd> hold on
<mrksbrd> give me a sec
<Cannoli> kk
<mrksbrd> Cannoli: I can't find it.....drawing a blank right now....thought it was under system settings
<Cannoli> nvm then
<Cannoli> i'll be fine with out thanks
<Cannoli> thanks for looking though
<mrksbrd> sorry.....
<Cannoli> are there any other cool settings specifically ment for laptops?
<Cannoli> dont be, its all good
<mrksbrd> not sure about laptop specific, there is a decent prog called Compiz....just go under Desktop Effects
<Cannoli> !screensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver
<Cannoli> !screen saver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screen saver
<rabindra> what could be the reason for this error message:
<rabindra> "Could not read network connection list /home/rabindra/.DCOP server_rabindra-desktop__0 Please check that the "dcopserver" program is running!
<rabindra> anyone has an idea?
<mrksbrd> rabindra: try this looks similar http://www.astahost.com/kde-starting-problem-t7887.html
<mrksbrd> or this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26208.html
<rabindra> i get another error also:
<rabindra> configuration file "/home/rabindra/.kde/share/config/konsolerc" and  "........./kdelglobals" not writable
<mrksbrd> what is it
<rabindra> after that the konsole appears
<mrksbrd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471853
<mrksbrd> could also be related to your other issue
<mrksbrd> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/dcopserver-error-message-254177/
<ubuntu_> Hello ppl
<rabindra> i don't understand i am afraid trying anything at random would further create problems
<rabindra> it started all because my root folder was full - 100% and I came to know much later after trying so many things
<mrksbrd> what do u mean root is 100% full
<mrksbrd> is it a new install
<rabindra> ya root was 100% full
<rabindra> no i had been using it for months
<rabindra> but unknowingly i put so many files that it was full
<mrksbrd> never heard of that before
<rabindra> but then i deleted some files and made some space after which these error message started. Before, even login would fail i was in a login loop now at least login succeeds but with these messages and at last konsole terminal nothing else
<djdarkman> rabindra: you need to have at least 100 MB free in your /var
<mrksbrd> did u back up your system by chance?
<ubuntu_> Does Kubuntu have an installer like Ubuntu?You know,when i put in CD then should it pop-up a menu?
<hateball> ubuntu_: Yes
<mrksbrd> yes
<ubuntu_> ok,thanks
<mrksbrd> or if  u r running just ubuntu u can install KDE
<mrksbrd> rabindra: did you attempt a system backup by chance then these errors started?
<djdarkman> mrksbrd: that`s not a good idea, to mix gnome and KDE
<ubuntu_> how can i uninstall Kubuntu when i can't even enter it?
<mrksbrd> huh?
<ubuntu_> I mean,same thing Happened with Ubuntu,it show Busybox and i only have that OS installed
<djdarkman> ubuntu_: what error do you get?
<ubuntu_> Busybox or something,im not sure.
<ubuntu_> It starts to load then it show that busybox
<djdarkman> ubuntu_: it must show an error
<mrksbrd> dj I know it's not good to run gnome apps thru kde & vice versa but never heard that about installing KDE GUI
<mrksbrd> i could be wrong though
<ubuntu_> Hmm...i only see that black Busybox screen
<djdarkman> mrksbrd: you could install KDE from the GUI
<ubuntu_> not the error
<mrksbrd> ubuntu: are u talking about the system just hanging & not finishing the install?
<ubuntu_> No
<ubuntu_> I mean it is installed allready,and it show busybox while loading
<mrksbrd> don't know what u are talking about "busybox"
<ubuntu_> Ok,i will explain further
<djdarkman> mrksbrd: it`s a minimal shell that you get on a critical error, when your system fails to boot
<ubuntu_> I installed Ubuntu using that installer while i am running WIndows,then all of a sudden,it wouldn't boot,and i could enter Ubuntu without the CD
<mrksbrd> this is the only thing I found ....is this what u are talking about    http://www.busybox.net/about.html
<ubuntu_> I mean i could,i cant now :(
<mrksbrd> is it A 3RD party app?
<ubuntu_> Busybox is not a 3rd party app i think.
<djdarkman> ubuntu_: did you use wubi?
<djdarkman> mrksbrd: it`s a failsafe....
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> Me use Wubi
<djdarkman> ubuntu_: and does windows work?
<ubuntu__> does it ever?
<ubuntu_> Haha :D ,windows works fine
<djdarkman> ok ubuntu_ then you could try reinstalling ubuntu
<mrksbrd> tonight is a night of errors I never heard of ....lol
<ubuntu__> quick question...I heard that if you run KDE apps in GNome that they will start up and possibly even run slower because the KDE libs have to load. true?
<djdarkman> ubuntu_: I can't help you much with wubi, I would encourage you to do a standard install instead of wubi, It`s much safer
<nathan__login> so
<mrksbrd> yes not supposed to run KDE apps in GNOME
<djdarkman> ubuntu__: they may start slower, but don`t run slower after it's loaded completly
<ubuntu__> that's a shame. there are a couple really cool KDE apps
<djdarkman> mrksbrd: actualy he can, it`s just not wise to mix these two desktops
<mrksbrd> then just run Kubuntu
<mrksbrd> that's what I meant
<ubuntu__> but I don't like KDE
<mrksbrd> getting tired words are not flowing the right way now ....lol
<ubuntu__> digikam is actually really cool
<djdarkman> ubuntu__: you can run them in GNOME, and it`s not likely that you will expriance
<djdarkman> problems with it
<mrksbrd> it's the same base system
<mrksbrd> Ubuntu running GNOME is kinda generic compared to KDE
<ubuntu__> another question...today I was downloading a couple torrents and while downloading, my browser wouldn't load ANYTHING on the web. when I paused the torrents, the browser worked fine. anyone ever had that happen?
<djdarkman> ubuntu__: if you have a GNOME desktop and want a few KDE apps, go ahead, you can do this without a problem
<djdarkman> ubuntu__: browser?
<ubuntu__> firefox
<djdarkman> and you have Ubuntu 8.04?
<ubuntu__> yep
<mrksbrd> what's your connection speed?+
<djdarkman> ubuntu__: how much is you bandwidth?
<ubuntu__> 4mbps
<djdarkman> and how fast did you download ubuntu__?
<mrksbrd> that's not the prob then
<illmortal1> Hey guys, how do I change my username  prior to using  /msg nickserv identify password ?
<djdarkman> illmortal1: /nick foobar
<mrksbrd>  do /nick <new nick>
<illmortal1> thanks
<ubuntu__> I don't remember, really. I downloaded eight or nine distros tonight pretty quickly, but I downloaded the Ubuntu DVD a couple weeks ago. maybe half an hour, I don't know. maybe an hour.
<illmortal1> How come it won't let me use illmortal as my nick and then let me identify? o.o;
<mrksbrd> maybe already assigned
<djdarkman> ubuntu__: you see if you download too fast than you have no speed left for browsing, there are two solutions: 1) go for a coffe while you download 2) limit the torrent download speed
<ubuntu__> ah, I didn't know that
<illmortal1> yes.. to me. lol so how do make freenode realize that I am the owner of that username? :X
<ubuntu__> that makes sense
<ubuntu__> duh
<mrksbrd> do /nickserv <password>
<illmortal1> :p
<ubuntu__> alternatively, I could go to the WOW headquarters and tell them if they don't give me unlimited download speed, I am gonna rough them up. then I can have my cake and eat it too.
<ubuntu__> I love cake
<ubuntu__> and I love eating cake
<illmortal1> command doesn't work either.
<mrksbrd> u using Konversation?
<illmortal1> -.- shitty kopete.
<illmortal1> I'm about to get rid of it. But I like the fact that it has, "jabber"
<illmortal1> I use that at work.
<mrksbrd> hmmm....didn't think Kopete was for IRC, just thought it was for IM
<illmortal1> Is there no way to let nickserv know that I'm illmortal with the correct password?
<mrksbrd> don't know thru Kopete
<djdarkman> illmortal1: you need to register
<illmortal1>  /msg nickserv identify     <password>  used to work.
<mrksbrd> Konversation is easy (automated)
<illmortal1> djdarkman, that's the problem.... my username is illmortal and I can't change my nick to that... instead I'm stuck using illmortal1.
<mrksbrd> that's it ....sorry left out a few things....oooppppssss.better more tired than I thought
<mrksbrd> lol
<SitUbuntuSit> illmortal1, it still does
<illmortal1> hm.. maybe kopete doesn't allow you?
<SitUbuntuSit> not sure, perhaps
 * mrksbrd better stop giving advise tonight
<illmortal1> when i try: /nick illmortal I get a pop up: The nickname illmortal is already in use
<mrksbrd> won't allow you to even use it until u supply a password?
<SitUbuntuSit> what happens when you type: "msg/ nickserv identify <password>"
<SitUbuntuSit> without quotes
<illmortal1> lol claims that illmortal1 isn't registered.
<illmortal1> -.-
<Cannoli> how can i change what starts when i loadup kubuntu? such as programs
<illmortal1> do i need to use <  >
<SitUbuntuSit> ah, because you logged in with illmortal1
<mrksbrd> it won't if your using the '1' @ the end
<illmortal1> yes because when I attempted to log in with the username, "illmortal" it said it was already in use and that I must use a different nick name.
<mrksbrd> try ghost'ing the nick
<illmortal1> ghosting?
<ScorpKing> Cannoli: to start apps when you log in link them in ~/.kde/Autostart .Also check in kcontrol how your session management is set up. if it's save previous session all apps that was running will start again
<SitUbuntuSit> type /msg nickserv help -- ghost is a command to reclaim a name
<mrksbrd> ..../msg nickserv ghost <username>
<illmortal1> i see
<mrksbrd> think that's the command
<illmortal1> let me try, brb
<Cannoli> oh ok
<mrksbrd> SitUbuntuSit: maybe u can help me with something.....thought there was a command to list HW using a specific location (ie...ttyusb0)...tried lspci, lshw, & lsusb, but nothing is working
<illmortal1> Crap... it doesn't understand commands. It opened up a msg window to nickserv and it only puts my message into the IM
<mrksbrd> would say use Konversation then
<illmortal1> Yeah I'm gonna have to.
<illmortal1> well.. I'll be right back :p
<mrksbrd> Sit....any ideas?
<illmortal_> :p
<mrksbrd> there ya go
<illmortal_> ack lol it added the _ instead of 1 now lol
<illmortal_> ok so now I need to use the ghost command?
<mrksbrd> try it
<illmortal_> [Notice] -NickServ- illmortal is not a registered nickname.
<mrksbrd> sure u registered it thru nickserv???
<Cannoli> sorry to be such a bother but i have one more question
<Cannoli> when i press one of the keys on the top of my laptop, i get an erro
<illmortal_> but then... when I choose illmortal from the little drop down menu, I get this error: [Nick] Nickname already in use, try a different one.
<Cannoli> tthen the keys on the top of my laptop dont work, any suggestions?
<illmortal_> mrksbrd, I'm positive... like nearly a year ago.
<mrksbrd> lol....ok
<illmortal_> my PS3 is illriginal and my PC is illmortal. lol
<Cannoli> illmortal_: type /nickserv ghost illmortal PASSWORD
<illmortal_> k
<mrksbrd> forgot /msg
<Cannoli> do u know wht ur nickserv passworkd is?
<Cannoli> oops sorry
<illmortal_> lol yep :p
<Cannoli> illmortal_: type /ns ghost illmortal PASSWORD
<illmortal_> lol: [Notice] -NickServ- illmortal is not a registered nickname.
<Cannoli> hmm
<Cannoli> just wait till it quits then register it
<Cannoli> it'll quit automatically in a bit after a connection error
<illmortal_> wait til what quits, exactly?
<illmortal_> wait.. so illmortal is some how connected right now? o.o;
<mrksbrd> just a dumb ? have u sed it lately
<Cannoli> well technically the username illmortal is in use, so the server thinks there is still a person connected behind that nickname,
<mrksbrd> but if he ghost's it it should release it
<Cannoli> even though uve changed to a diff nick, so when the server actually looks for a connection behind the nick it will see there is none and will release the nick
<illmortal_> that's nearly impossible o.o I haven't logged into IRC with my PC (illmortal) in many many months lol
<Cannoli> mrksbrd: thts only if his nick is registered by ns
<mrksbrd> wonder if i expired then
<Cannoli> its not even registered thats the thign
<mrksbrd> may have to re-register it
<Cannoli> yea maybe
<Cannoli> wht happens when u type /nick illmortal
<Cannoli> ?
<illmortal_> [Nick] Nickname already in use, try a different one.
<Cannoli> oic
<mrksbrd> which prog u signed under now Kopete or Konversation?
<illmortal_> lol
<Cannoli> well i think someone has ur nick then XD
<illmortal_> when i first got the nick?
<illmortal_> I used X Chat... when I used to run Ubuntu
<illmortal_> OMFG
<illmortal_> ROFLMAO I know why!
<illmortal_> I'm such a pot head.
<mrksbrd> shouldn't matter what IRC prog u registered it with
<illmortal_> At work I use the program, "jabber" which gives me IRC capability and I have illmortal logged in right now.
<illmortal_>  /join #ps3-dev
<illmortal_> ack
 * mrksbrd smashes illmortal w/ a hammer
<illmortal_> LOL
<mrksbrd> :P
<Cannoli> mrksbrd: can u help me with my keyboard problem. i have a laptop and the quick keys for volume and stuff work, but when i hit the dvd key at the top, i get an error and none of the quick keys work. any suggestions?
<illmortal_> i messaged myself and it said I was away and it showed the server I was on lol
<lee_> hi any one now how to set up apache 2 for ubuntu
<illmortal_> sorry guys :X
<mrksbrd> no prob
<Cannoli> !mouse sensitivity
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrksbrd> cannoli: may have to re-assign shortcuts, may be conflicting with one another
<Cannoli> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Cannoli> oh i see, how do i do that?
<mrksbrd> let me find it
<mrksbrd> (no promises the way my brain is functioning right now)   :-P
<Cannoli> lmao s'all good, i still appreciate all the help
<lee_> kan some one tell me were to get a post to install and setup apache
<mrksbrd> lee: google it would be the easiest
<lee_> try to but cant get a proper answer out of it
<mrksbrd> Cannoli: try looking under "system settings" ....think it is in there
<mrksbrd> lee: hold on
<lee_> ok
<Cannoli> kk
<illmortal_> hm... I forget how to set, "auto-join" for each channel :X
<mrksbrd> lee: did u try this http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/
<lee_> will have a look
<mrksbrd> ill...under which prog?
<lee_> will have a look thx
<mrksbrd> k
<illmortal_> im on konversation.
<mrksbrd> brb....potty break
<illmortal_> ack and repository only shows FireFox3... horrible ><
<nathan_> i need help with beryl ,i just can't install it
<mrksbrd> ok back
<mu3en> !X11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mu3en> can anyone point me to the right channel for X11 questions (inappropriate ioctl)
<mrksbrd> illmortal_: go under "file"  server list.....edit
<illmortal_> awesome!
<illmortal_> thanks a lot mrksbrd :D
<mrksbrd> np
<mrksbrd> @ least I was good for something tonight....lol
<Howite> hello
<mrksbrd> hello
<Howite> how can I turn off the auto-restore of all windows those was opened in previous session and restored after reboot?
 * mrksbrd brain hurts
<Howite> -_-" sorry
<mrksbrd> lol...not because of u
<illmortal_> LOL
<mrksbrd> you either ill...just extremely tired & still have 2 more hrs of work
<mrksbrd> Howite: not sure of a way other than to make sure to shut them down b4 closing
<Howite> that's not a way
<Howite> :(
<mrksbrd> lol...hold on
<illmortal_> man you're lucky I gotta go to bed... lol I have to configure so much :X
<illmortal_> though one thing I might need help with before I go to bed, but I'll wait my turn. It's in regards to installing Firefox 2 instead of 3 :X
<mrksbrd> must be nice
<mrksbrd> sudo apt install firefox 2 or go thru adept manager
<mrksbrd> if u just do firefox it installs v3
<illmortal_> Yeah I gotta specify 2.0*
<mrksbrd> Howite: any particular prog?
<mrksbrd> yea
<Howite> erm?
<mrksbrd> or is it anything u leave open u want to disable
<Cannoli> anyone know how i can get the ksynaptics package?
<Cannoli> i tried looking in adept manager and add and remove files but no luck
<mrksbrd> just called synaptics
<Cannoli> kk
<mrksbrd> signing off..... see ya's tonight
<concernedcitizen> is there anyway to upgrade to kde 4.1?
<SmokeEater85911> yo
<SmokeEater85911> anybody here?
<dwidmann_> concernedcitizen: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: I'm somewhat here :)
<SmokeEater85911> hey dwidmann do you know how to install a dock?
<SmokeEater85911> like stardock or something
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: I'm not familiar with stardock, umm, can you describe it?
<SmokeEater85911> its like a menu/icon system usually sits at the bottom of your screen
<SmokeEater85911> when you roll your mouse over the icons they usually have some neat effect to them
<dwidmann_> Hmm, maybe something like kooldock?
<SmokeEater85911> http://www.stardock.com/products/ObjectDock/
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: yeah, I'd say kooldock would be right on the money, install the package :)
<SmokeEater85911> hrm, ill check it out
<SmokeEater85911> thanks
<SmokeEater85911> oh and 1 more thing. do you know how to run a script on startup? I thought I had it down right but it doesnt work
<SmokeEater85911> i added it to the init.d file, and all that jazz but it just doesnt run it or something
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: copy the script to /etc/init.d/, and run update-rc.d defaults scriptname(not the path, just the name, seeing as it has to be in that directory)
<SmokeEater85911> i did all that
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: be sure it has the appropriate stuffs at the top of the file (ie: #!/bin/sh) and it's marked executable
<SmokeEater85911> lemme past what the script says
<SmokeEater85911> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SmokeEater85911> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38744/plain/
<SmokeEater85911> now if i click the .sh file, then it works but its not running it at startup.. maybe It needs to run at login?
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: better yet, http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d45d48be5 -- I pastebinned a pastebinning script with a pastebinning script :)
<mzolisi> Anyone know what the 'Open Dialog' in Kate is?
<SmokeEater85911> k so kooldock is installed.. now what lol
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: xmodmap requires X to be running before you run it, you should run that script on login instead of on startup.
<SmokeEater85911> k how do I change it to run on login?
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: create a file, call it .xmodmaprc, it goes in your home directory, yes the file name will start with a dot.
<SmokeEater85911> same content though?
<dwidmann_> no
<dwidmann_> Only this part: "keycode 115 = Menu"
<SmokeEater85911> weird I created the file and its not showing up
<dwidmann_> Now, in your ~/.kde/Autostart directory, create a file, lets call it "runxmodmap.sh", in it put this: #!/bin/sh<ENTER>xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: files that start with a dot are hidden.
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: which is why you don't see dozens of config files when you pull up your home folder.
<SmokeEater85911> gotcha
<dwidmann_> Mark the script file in the autostart folder executable so it will work
<SmokeEater85911> wheres the kde folder?
<dwidmann_> ~ = home folder (usually /home/username)
<SmokeEater85911> found it
<SmokeEater85911> k im at the part where you said mark script file as executable
<SmokeEater85911> and done
<profesor_> hola a todo el mundo
<SmokeEater85911> so now it should work?
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: well, log out, log back in, and see if the button works
<SmokeEater85911> brb
<mu3en> !spanish | profesor
<ubottu> profesor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SmokeEater85911> negative
<SmokeEater85911> hmm
<SmokeEater85911> not a big deal right now.. so now that this kooldock is installed, how do I use it? lol
<SmokeEater85911> oh, there it is
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: so that script didn't run, hm, one sec then
<SmokeEater85911> nope
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: in that case move it to /usr/local/bin and create a launcher for it
<SmokeEater85911> one sec, Im messing with the dock lol
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: ie: right click create -> launcher
<dwidmann_> erm, link to application
<dwidmann_> same thing
<dwidmann_> can do that on the desktop or in konqueror
<SmokeEater85911> k so move it?
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: when doing that, tell it to run it in a terminal, in the advanced options on the third tab
<dwidmann_> Then move the launcher to ~/.kde/Autostart and I guarantee that will work :)
<SmokeEater85911> wait which one do you want me to move?
<dwidmann_> move the script from ~/.kde/Autostart to somewhere else like /usr/local/bin (or wherever you want it)
<SmokeEater85911> k
<SmokeEater85911> k i moved it to Documents
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: now go to the desktop, right click, Create new -> Link to Application
<dwidmann_> call it something like xmodmap, on the third tab, click browse, point it at the script file. click advanced options, set it to run in terminal
<SmokeEater85911> k
<SmokeEater85911> done
<dwidmann_> SmokeEater85911: okay, move that new launcher thing to ~/.kde/Autostart
<SmokeEater85911> k done
<SmokeEater85911> now log out and back in for test?
<dwidmann_> sure
<SmokeEater85911> brb
<SmokeEater85911> negative
<SmokeEater85911> lol
<dwidmann_> :s then you must have done someting wrong
<SmokeEater85911> screw it im too tired to mess with it tonite more
<dwidmann_> somewhere or another
<SmokeEater85911> i think the command is wrong
<dwidmann_> which command?
<SmokeEater85911> nowhere in the script should it say *xmodmap*?
<dwidmann_> Keep in mind of course that typos and capitolization errors aren't tolerated at all
<dwidmann_> The script should read like this
<dwidmann_> #!/bin/sh
<dwidmann_> xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc
<SmokeEater85911> ah
<SmokeEater85911> thats probably it
<SmokeEater85911> one sec
<SmokeEater85911> the only thing was there was a space before the #!/bin/sh
<SmokeEater85911> would that do anything?
<dwidmann_> Probably.
<SmokeEater85911> k one sec
<SmokeEater85911> meh i give up for now..
<SmokeEater85911> im going to bed.
<SmokeEater85911> nite
<SmokeEater85911> thanks anyway
<renato__> hi, I need some help to invstigate whether something went wrong in one server "locally" or whether somebody managed to break in and mess it up
<thefish> renato__: what was the symptom?
<renato__> well, I cannot log in anymore, I managed to have a look at the server by booting from a cd (the system does not boot anymore for priviledges problems) I see  my own homedir has different owner and group, the auth log stops 10 days ago....
<renato__> the system is a mail server and hosts a few web sites, althought at the moment they were just showing the apache "it works" line
<ale22944> ﻿Hi all! Just upgraded from Gusty to Hardy ang now have a big problem with wireless networking. My card is an Intel 3945 ABG, find networks but doesn't connect! Any idea? Tnx
<ActionParsnip> ale22944: let me websearch, nice info
<ale22944> ﻿ActionParsnip: Hi, googling around gives tons of results but no one is working at the moment!
<Alex135> ale22944: when you say upgrade did you reinstall or just do the update
<ActionParsnip> ale22944: http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<ActionParsnip> might help some
<ActionParsnip> ale22944: what driver youo using?
<Alex135> ale22944: did you reinstall and use hardy CD or did you just do the update.... going to hardy through the update manager can cause problems.
<ActionParsnip> uprading is a pain in the ass, easier to reinstall then restore data from backup imho
<renato__> no help available?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: sup?
<ale22944> sorry had a problem with connection, i've upgraded the first tim and then formatted and reinstalled from live cd
<ale22944> same result
<Alex135> hmmm
<renato__> ActionParsnip: sup = ?
<Alex135> cuz i know that updateing from the manager installes newer versions of the network managers but they arn't autoconfigured sine that is only done at first boot
<ActionParsnip> renato__: sup == wassup == whats up == hi
<Alex135> O.o
<Alex135> ActionParsnip: your giving me a headache :P
<ale22944> guys that's a real big trouble for me..it's really hard to find around a cable to connect!! =(
<renato__> I have a server which I believe it has been broken into
<renato__>  I cannot log in anymore, I managed to have a look at the server by booting from a cd (the system does not boot anymore for priviledges problems) I see  my own homedir has different owner and group, the auth log stops 10 days ago....
<renato__> it was an ubuntu 8.04 based server
<_spm_Draget> 'sudo update-rd.d nis boot' does not work, what am I doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: are you logging in as root by any chance?
<Alex135> ale22944: what i would do is check back here later on during the day (say 4 hours from now or so) since nobody right now knows how to fix your problem
<renato__> no, I had my own login
<ActionParsnip> renato__: good
<renato__> I could access the server again because it would not bood, I believe some of the files in the server got new owner, grouup
<ale22944> Alex135: Thanks a lot alex! I'll be back in 4 hours =)
<renato__> for example, my own homedir is now owned by 1001:1001
<Alex135> 4-8 hours from now will give you some more results :)
<ActionParsnip> renato__: id look at the layout of the password files for linux and modify them in the live environment so you can log in, then set you passwords properly and encrypt them
<ale22944> k
<ActionParsnip> renato__: then evaluate the situation as well as your security
<Alex135> ale22944: in the mean time what you can do is try and research the problem.
<renato__> the system does not bot anymore, I have to access the system by booting from a live cd
<ale22944> ﻿Alex135: if you like send me an e-mail: tinel@live.it
<ale22944> i'm searching
<renato__> my problem is understanding what coused the security failure.
<Alex135> k... i might
<renato__> I had followed the howtoforge : perfect server
 * Alex135 adds ale22944's email adress to his contacts list
<renato__> and I would have thought my passwords were encrypted already
<dwidmann_> speaking of security ... mentioning your email in plain text in a publicly logged irc channel probably isn't such a hot idea.
<ActionParsnip> renato__: no such thing
<renato__> I see the ownership has changed for all directory trees of my websites and for the two users
<renato__> no such thing in relation to what?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: they are but have been compromised, you can use plaintext passwords to get in
<ActionParsnip> renato__: in computing, nothing is perfect
<renato__> I apreciate that, just I cannot believe people remaster theyr servers once a week, so there must be a way to limit the damage
<renato__> I am told not that init cannot execure /bin/sh for rc default, permission denied. Rc-default run as what user?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: you need to use your livecd to setup plain text passwords, then login and do a lot of chowning
<renato__> how do I set up plaintext password? by manually editing /etc/passwd?
<ActionParsnip> websearching (I wish i had my lpi book :()
<renato__> uhmm... whatgood setting up plain passwd would do to me if the system does not complete boostrap?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: hmm, then id reinstall the server and restore data / config from nightly backup
<ActionParsnip> renato__: or you could chown in livecd env but im not sure which user to give it
<renato__> the sequence in rc-default is executed under what user?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: no idea dude sorry
<renato__> because the innit procedure hangs telling  it could not execure /bin/sh, permission denied
<renato__> I can also reinstall it, not somuch of a problem, my doubt is how to keep this from happening again.
<renato__> on a different topic, what si the difference between kubuntu "standard" and kubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: very little as far as ive seen, theres not much in the *buntu nonesense as all apps can be installed on the other systems
<renato__> do you know if in the server there is some particoular deamon that it is worth it having?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: if it does you can install it on any of the other buntus you want
<ActionParsnip> renato__: have you installed server to use as a regular desktop?
<renato__> no, this was ment to be a mail and web and application server (sugarcrm)
<ActionParsnip> renato__: did you install the LAMP server?
<renato__> no, I just had installed a standard kubuntu desktop and added afterwards  postfix myswl and apache (among the others)
<renato__> mysql
<ActionParsnip> renato__: all good stff
<ActionParsnip> lamp == linux asp mysql php afaik
<renato__> if I have to think what security breached I may have created, I had to change ownership to one of the web sites created because otherwise I could not execute sugarcrm installation
<renato__> so I changed that directory ownership to www.data:www-data if I remember
<renato__> and I believe the login for the mail was still plain text
<ActionParsnip> try it
<renato__> try what?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: the chown, backup the files first with cp
<leon> hi, there
<ActionParsnip> hi leon
<renato__> I could try, but chown of what?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: its chown to
<ActionParsnip> renato__: chown changes ownersip, try the bootstrap files
<ActionParsnip> renato__: its probably gonna be quicker to reinstall dude, looks like a lot of stuff has gone on
<ActionParsnip> renato__: but thats my suggestion
<renato__> I understand, my whastion was what do I use as a target of chown? root:root? and do I apply that (or whatever) to what files?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: i dont know, id just try various owners to see how far you can get in
<renato__> let me see  who owns /bin/sh now
<thefish> renato__: if you are booted on a livecd and then mounting the server disk, the owner will be incorrect - you will need to compare uids in /etc/passwd
<renato__> thefish, ok,
<renato__> I am waiting for the livecdto boot
<thefish> you can try ls with -n
<thefish> that will show the numeric id
<renato__> ok
<thefish> it should be 0 0 (root)
<thefish> but as ActionParsnip says, it seems a reinstall would be a better way to go
<renato__> I do not mind reinstalling, as I said, but I would love to do some root couse analisys
<renato__> cause
<renato__> analysis
<renato__> damn it ! :)
<ActionParsnip> renato__: then make an iso of the drive and back it up, then you can mount once you have a good system and analyse
<renato__> good Idea, how     can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> renato__: man makeisofs
<renato__> ok
<ActionParsnip> renato__: or use dd
<renato__> "/bin/sh" is already   1 0 0
<thefish> renato__: you say that other directories are not owned by your user any more, maybe ls -n those and then compare the uids to the ones in the servers /etc/passwd (not the livecd /etc/passwd!)
<renato__> I am on it
<renato__> strange
<renato__> examplw
<renato__> example
<renato__> I checked out my hoe dir, and the owner is correct, it   wasn't mapped when I did the ls -l becasue, of course I am booting from the live cd and there is not such user there
<renato__> so I have to backstep on my assumption, it is not a given that ownership of files/dir has changed
<renato__> never the less I could not remotely login (via ssh, I could via ftp) and the system does not reboot (permission denied in executing /bin/sh)
<renato__> something interesting
<renato__> "/bin/sh"  is a read only file and it is not executable
<renato__> that would definetly prevent the system from booting
<flaccid> renato__: chmod +x /bin/sh ?
<flaccid> its usually lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-03-05 17:58 /bin/sh -> dash
<flaccid> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 79988 2008-03-12 22:22 /bin/dash
<renato__> flaccid, I know the chmod, my point is that somebody must have been able to enter my system and change the permission to sh (and now I found out also bash)
<flaccid> renato__: yea well something or someone has changed it. who or what is a mystery
<renato__> well  that system is supposed to be used by me and my wife and she uses just as a mil server and she does not distinguish a linux server from a toaster
<flaccid> cool
<renato__> not really, this means somebody did manage to break in
<renato__> and gain root password
<flaccid> you have no proof of that and the default user has the ability
<renato__> the ownership of bash is root:root
<flaccid> yep
<renato__> so, the only user who can do that is root
<renato__> and I am alagedly the only person who knows the root password
<flaccid> if you have sudo (which the default user has out of the box), you have access to root
<renato__> good point, does that translate to just any user I create?
<flaccid> negative
<renato__> ok, bbq time in Spain, at least I made a step in the right direction, tx for your helpo
<flaccid> np
<jirik> Hi. How to connect new USB HDD (WD 250 GB), when I do not see it via sudo fdisk -l? I have restarted it with connected USB cabel. I suppose there is no partition.
<flaccid> if its not in fdisk then check dmesg for errors
<jirik> flaccid: There is something about "usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb"
<kuga__> dobar dan svima
<flaccid> thats good newsbut there should be quite a few messages
<jirik> flaccid: This is my dmesg | grep usb output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38781/
<jirik> flaccid: interresting, I disconnected it and connected again and now it is visible ... :)
<flaccid> col
<flaccid> cool
<jirik> flaccid: thanks for your compliancy, it works.
<flaccid> mad
<jah> hi
<Cripps> I was at work yesterday, listening to some tunes on Amarok, and this morning when I came in and fired up amarok and hit play, I got "Audio output unavailable; the device is busy."  ... I tried running "/etc/init.d/alasa-utils restart" and I continue to get the same message. Firefox has been restarted since then, so I know that it's not hogging the sound server. Any ideas as to how I can find the culprit and/or prevent this from happening?
<baudthief> I installed Kubuntu on my centrino laptop last night, however everytime I move to standby mode or hibernate, then come back, my wireless doesnt work anymore
<baudthief> any ideas?
<baudthief> annoying to have to reboot after waking up everytime
<Cripps> baudthief, remove the wireless module before sleeping, and relaod it when you wake up.
<Cripps> baudthief, wireless and sleep still don't play well together.
<baudthief> Cripps: can that be done on-the-fly using a script of some sort?
<concernedcitizen> i can't hibernate on my kubuntu
<concernedcitizen> it will give some kind of video error
<concernedcitizen> and the annoying  pc speakers beeps
<Cripps> baudthief, yes, it can, but I'm not sure exactly how to add hooks to the sleep/wake up scripts. A better place to ask might be in #ubuntu, there's more traffic there and it's not a kubuntu-specific problem :)
<concernedcitizen> and then restarts
<Cripps> concernedcitizen, you can ask in #ubuntu too :)
<baudthief> Cripps: thanks, I just googled and believe I found something that does what you mentioned
<Cripps> baudthief, no problem. I used to have the same problem on my laptop ... but I do everything manually because I'm a masochist like that ;)
<baudthief> Cripps: haha, well in truth I'd have no idea how to manually stop the network service on linux. The article I found just mentions editing acpi-suport (/etc/default/) and adding 'networking' to STOP_SERVICES
<baudthief> just about to test it :P If I dont return, my machine probably caught fire
<xis0x> hey,  somebody know how to fix "Broken Translation" in Dolphin while mounting a Partitoin ?
<Cripps> baudthief, I just did "pkill wpa_supplicant;rmmod iwl3945;"  ;)
<baudthief> Cripps: and to restart, did you use insmod?
<Cripps> baudthief, nah, I used "modprobe iwl3945"
<baudthief> hooray I suck :P
<Cripps> that only removes and reinserts the wireless module, it doesn't kill networking
<Cripps> lol.
<Cripps> the modprobe command is nice because it automatically calculates module dependencies
<Cripps> with insmod you have to do it all manually.
<baudthief> might be handy to jot that down then heh, saved to ~/Cripps.txt :P
<Cripps> if you wanted to stop your networking service, though, you'd do "/etc/init.d/networking stop"
<Cripps> lol :)
<Cripps> baudthief, I like to write down handy pieces of information :D
<baudthief> Cripps: I'm lazy, I usually just save chunks of logs... or just keep the entire log and sort later lol
<Cripps> lazy is not bad : laziness is the mother of invention ;)
<baudthief> I'm about to test that theory lol
<baudthief> brb
<xis0x> hey,  somebody know how to fix "Broken Translation" in Dolphin while mounting a Partitoin ?
<word> xis0x: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-653962.html not sure if it's still relavent...i just googled it and thats what came up :-/
<xis0x> Yea i googled too and found this, but it won t help me.
<xis0x> Ive 8.04 Hardy an German Translation
<Nyle> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<bruger> Any body here
<Nyle> maybe
<Rene> Nyle:  My system is breakin down
<Rene> how to update the system
<Nyle> Rene, are you comfortable on the command line/
<ReneDK> yeah .. is my friend is have a problems
<ReneDK> i only know debian ..
<ReneDK> can is use apt-get update
<Nyle> Open up konsole, and type `sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade`
<ReneDK> on this system :)
<Nyle> without `
<ReneDK> Ahh nice
<ReneDK> just run this command
<Nyle> that is correct
<Nyle> it will ask for password, type in your password
<Nyle> and it will do the magic
<word> xis0x: the solution might still be applicable even though it's a diff. version of (k)ubuntu
<Nyle> word, !
<Nyle> hi
<Nyle> long time no see
<word> Nyle: !
<word> sure ;p
<Nyle> how are you doing buddy?
<word> gravy
<word> you?
<Nyle> just woke up
<Nyle> trying to get some wakenbake goin on befor eI go to work
<Nyle> ;) if ya know what I mean
<word> my little brother just woke up, i haven't slept yet :-/
<xis0x> apt-get ftw :/
<word> lol ;p
<Nyle> aptitude is better at almost everything
<Nyle> especially at dependency resolution
<word> aptitude doesn't have super-cow powers i dont think
<Nyle> aptitude is generally better
<Nyle> for various obvious reasons
<Nyle> (given one reads/skims the documentation of both apt-get and aptitude)
<Nyle> (it becomes fairly obvious)
<word> Nyle: run this command - apt-get --help | grep "Cow Powers" && aptitude --help | grep "Cow Powers"
<Nyle> heh
<word> :P
<Cripps> this beats it though: apt-get moo
<dwidmann> Cripps: aptitude moo; aptitude moo -v; aptitude moo -vv; aptitude moo -vvv; aptitude moo -vvvv; aptitude moo -vvvvv
<Cripps> What is it?  It's an elephant being eaten by a snake, of course.
<florian_> Hi! I have a hercules dualpix 2 webcam. Is it possible to use this cam with kubuntu? lsusb says "ID 06f8:3003 Guillemot Corp."
<dwidmann> Cripps: that is of course the logical answer :)
<lello> ciao
<kayess> I upgrade my IBM laptop from KDE 3.5 to KDE 4.1 and all sorts of things went wrong :( Since then I've done a fresh install of intrepid alpha 4 and it's all perfect again -- thanks to whever does these things!
<xis0x> Konquerer sux :/
<xis0x> Nice Project but it isn t better than Mozilla.
<flaccid> !ot | xis0x
<ubottu> xis0x: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xis0x> Mkay
<xis0x> joined.
<sergiu> hello gentlemen, I've just installed Kubuntu Hardy Heron, the problem is that the KDE is not starting, however, in the livecd mode it works perfectly. Any solution?
<Serega> sergiu: hey
<sergiu> Serega: hi
<Serega> sergiu: do you see any error messages during the boot process?
<sergiu> there is something related to rc.local
<Serega> what video card do you have?
<sergiu> Serega: it seems to be OpenChrome
<sergiu> Serega: I'm working now from the livecd mode.
<Serega> sergiu: does your Xorg (on the installed system) start?
<sergiu> Serega: It seems that it's trying to start, I mean, for a second there is an attemp, i can see the cursor, and it crashes.
<Serega> sergiu: could you get /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the installed system?
<sergiu> Serega: one moment
<Serega> but do not paste it here
<sergiu> Serega: I got it, what lines are interesting?
<Serega> sergiu: errors, indeed
<Serega> paste it all somewhere at a pastebin
<Serega> I prefer http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca
<Serega> and post the link here
<sergiu> Serega: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1178687
<eshat> Hi all, which package do I need to search grafically for files?
<athena> hello
<Serega> hi
<athena> i can run and customize a system for myself...but I don't understand firewalls
<athena> (zone alarms was all i ever got working in windows)
<athena> My personal files are no big deal but i volunteer in areas where i need security on my documents
<athena> can someone help me step by step on guarddog...i can make the changes i need (for this and that) afterward. So far when I set it up I loose internet and need to reinstall my system
<Serega> sergiu: Xorg driver "via" doesn't support your hardware
<athena> Ie it is my missing piece
<athena> eh?
<athena> i've had it work on debain (after help)
<Serega> sergiu: try a quick&dirty solution: kill the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sergiu> Serega: How should I modify it? Do I have to edit the Xorg.conf?
<Serega> sergiu: just delete it
<Serega> it will be generated at the next Xorg startup
<sergiu> Serega: after that will it work?
<Serega> athena: what firewall did you use? iptables or ufw?
<Serega> sergiu: should
<athena> <serga>iptables
<Serega> at least with vesa driver
<sergiu> Serega: Thank you a lot!
<athena> oh, and i'm not experienced at IRC---how do i send you a message like you sent me?
<Serega> sergiu: np, neighbour :)
<athena> I believe I"m using IP tables...
<athena> don't know how to check
<athena> (and i'm not running standard Kubuntu so it isn't best to fallback to it...i customized it a fair bit)
<Serega> athena: what commands did you use to configure it on debian?
<athena> someone took me step by step through everything it offered and asked me if i used it. Things were checked, but never "xed". We tried running it after every major step to make sure it was working. I then checked it on that website that will show how you are doing and it all showed as on stealth. Later on I was able to modify simple ports to do what I wanted (ie my mail server uses a non standart pop3 and i wanted to
<athena> use a few extra ports for bit torrent
<athena> (sorry for long explanation to everyone!)
<athena> i used guarddog (duh should have said!)
<eshat> Hi all, which package do I need to search grafically for files?
<Serega> athena: okay, I suggest you to study the iptables manual. There must be no difference between it's usage in debian and kubuntu
<Serega> eshat: konqueror can do this
<athena> there is...or my memory isn't good enough (it was several months ago). I tried this yesterday and needed to reinstall the system
<athena> is there a book on guarddog and ubuntu/kubuntu. that might do
 * Serega shrugs
<athena> ok i'll go looking...come back if i can't figure it out. Thanks for letting me know it would have to be very similar. That helps
<eshat> Serega: thanks
<Serega> athena: np. start with the usual "man iptables", that was my way
<Serega> actually this was enough for me to configure the firewall + NAT
<concernedcitizen> wow
<concernedcitizen> why is adept manager
<concernedcitizen> crashing everytime I try to install gimp and inkscape (errr, sorry for the multi-line, bad habit)
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<alexis> Bonjour a tous j'ai un gros problème aussi bien sous Kubuntu que sous XP, j'ai un DVD+RW philips j'ai voulu graver une image dessus sous windows ça a copier un petit peu puis erreur de format ou je ne sait plus maintenant j'aimerais le reformater mais impossible qui aurais une solution
<Pici> !fr | alexis
<ubottu> alexis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<alexis> sorry
<wizkoder> I have a problem with samba:
<wizkoder> smbclient //ramones/www -U web-user   <---- works
<wizkoder> sudo smbmount //ramones/www /home/markus/ramones/ -o username=web-user,password=pw,domain=unsere_wg   <---- Does not?
<wizkoder> I get: mount error: could not find target server. TCP name ramones/www not foundNo ip address specified and hostname not found
<flaccid> maybe hosts can't do nmb resolution or something
<flaccid> try with IP address first
<wizkoder> Will do, good idea :-)
<flaccid> what does hostname ramones return?
<flaccid> i mean host ramones
<wizkoder> markus@markus-desktop:~$ host ramonesHost ramones not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<The-Compiler> Hi, i'm having a problem: If I start a OpenGL-Game, it works for the first time, but at the second time it crashes with "Error: Could not get dma buffer... exiting". What's that? I'm on Kubuntu Hardy Heron with KDE4.
<flaccid> wizkoder: yeah no hostname resolution
<wizkoder> Strange, when I do "smbclient -L //ramones -U web-user" I get this:
<wizkoder>  Workgroup            Master        RAMONES_WG           RAMONES
<nejode> wizkoder: have you tried installing winbind and editing /etc/nsswitch.conf
<wizkoder> not yet :-)
<nejode> well, it worked for me
<wizkoder> Do I have to edit smb.conf ? Is the workgroup in there needed for the client?
<flaccid> wizkoder: thats because smbclient does the nmb resolution itself most likely
<nejode> wizkoder: it's always a good idea to be in the same workgroup
<flaccid> wizkoder: what OS is ramones?
<wizkoder> debian
<flaccid> wizkoder: what does nmblookup ramones say?
<flaccid> on the client computer
<francisco> hello
<wizkoder> markus@markus-desktop:/etc$ nmblookup ramonesquerying ramones on 213.83.38.255213.83.38.25 ramones<00>
<francisco> de que se habla x aquí?
<francisco> nadie abla?
<wizkoder> hablamos ingles!
<francisco> ok
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SeySayux> wesley_: please react to my private chat
<wizkoder> The nm lookup finds the server? I do not understand why I can't connect then
<flaccid> check /etc/nsswitch.conf
<flaccid> i have hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4 and networks:       files
<nejode> wizkoder: if your server is debian it's easier-better to use the NFS protocol for local networking between unixes
<wizkoder> I have the same entries
<nejode> wizkoder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/38816/
<flaccid> its only resolution thats failing with the hostname
<flaccid> would be the same thing with nfs
<AcidUk> <flaccid> Just joined wots the issue
<AcidUk> any1 got any good wireless software, other than wot comes with Kubuntu
<AcidUk> I have use a NDISWRAPPER for my PCMIA Card
<RurouniJones> If you have to use ndiswrapper you have to use ndiswrapper...
<xis0x> :P
<AcidUk> yes all thats is sorted#
<xis0x> Maybe you can find something in the adept.
<AcidUk> but its the KDE netmanger ,thats really iffy
<RurouniJones> How so
<AcidUk> say it cant connect, but really is connected
<AcidUk> and others connects just fine
<RurouniJones> you could give wicd a go
<AcidUk> takeing allok at it now
<RurouniJones> don't speak "typed cockney"
<xis0x> How to get on the Desktop while playing an Game ?
<xis0x> Like on Windows the Windows button :P
<xis0x> ?!
<EyeOfTheTiger> aha
<chipbuddy> wheni install things through synaptic (for example nethack), where is that stored? i'm trying to transfer it to an APTonCD CD, but i don't know where to find the package
<flaccid> chipbuddy: /var/cache/apt/archives
<chipbuddy> wow nice. thanks
<AcidUk> installing wicd now
<EyeOfTheTiger> i can't boot kubuntu...avahi daemon failed
<xis0x> How to change the Mount Point of an Partition ?
<flaccid> !fstab | xis0x
<ubottu> xis0x: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<flaccid> you might be able to do it in system settings | disks and filesystems as well
<xis0x> Thx
<EyeOfTheTiger> is here anybody who can speak german ?
<xis0x> Me
<xis0x> Query pls.
<flaccid> !de | EyeOfTheTiger
<ubottu> EyeOfTheTiger: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<EyeOfTheTiger> oh wow
<EyeOfTheTiger> thx
<chipbuddy> i finally got a basic command line system running on an old laptop, and i want to make using it a little nicer. I don't want any kind of gui, but i would like to have multiple windows that each of a command line. what exactly am i looking for?
<chipbuddy> oh, also i'd like the font to be displayed a little better. as it is now the font is all large and blocky. when i had DSL installed the font was all nice and small
<flaccid> !info yakuake | chipbuddy
<ubottu> chipbuddy: yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 176 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<flaccid> chipbuddy: system settings | appearance | fonts for font size etc.
<rajkalyan> hello everyone
<rajkalyan> can someone help me with my networking card?
<AcidUk> wots up wiv it
<rajkalyan> i have a dell laptop with a dell ethernet nic card
<rajkalyan> kubuntu keeps disableing it
<AcidUk> command line ifdown eth0  then ifup eth0
<rajkalyan> ok
<rajkalyan> ill try that
<rajkalyan> im having another issue
<rajkalyan> its with my mouse
<AcidUk> yea
<SmokeEater85911> howdy howdy
<AcidUk> ps2 or usb
<rajkalyan> ps2
<rajkalyan> my laptop is on a port rep
<rajkalyan> c/port ||
<rajkalyan> hang on
<rajkalyan> im going to test something
<rajkalyan> net might go out
<AcidUk> what so ifconfig show
<rajkalyan> lemme see
<rajkalyan> is there a key to open K menu?
<AcidUk> ALT+F2
<rajkalyan> thank you
<rajkalyan> how do i fix the mouse?
<AcidUk> wot happens when u use a usb mouse , have u tested the mounse on anther PC
<AcidUk> dare i say Windows
<rajkalyan> ya
<rajkalyan> lemme try undocking
<rajkalyan> ill be back
<rajkalyan> it works if i directly connect to laptop
<willo_> Arrfgg
<rajkalyan> lemme redock
 * willo_ throws Nvidia card out the window
<SmokeEater85911> anybody think they can help me solve a sound card issue?
<willo_> Who knows nvidia around here? I need some help, please...
<Serega_> willo_: yu
<Serega_> yup
<AcidUk> is just the docking pannel that the mouse dont work on
<willo_> I've managed to mangle my installation completely
<willo_> Tx Serega
<Serega> m?
<Serega> ah
<Serega> np
<willo_> Serega: I tried to be clever with Compiz
<willo_> Serega: and installed a bunch of stuff
<willo_> Serega: suddenly the nvidia kernel module refuses to load
<willo_> Serega:  when I do a modprobe -v nvidia
<willo_> install /sbin/lrm-video nvidia
<willo_> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<willo_> and nothing in dmesg
<willo_> :(
<willo_> I've uninstalled everything related to nvidia
<ale22944> does anybody knows wich are the best supported minipci wireless cards for Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<willo_> Serega: Including the restricted-modules
<willo_> Serega: and tried to reinstall it, but to no avail
<willo_> Serega: I've searched Google, trawled the Ubuntu forums
<willo_> Serega: Nothing
<Serega> willo_: if you want to start from scratch just delete the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<willo_> Serega: Hmmm... will it reinstall all my kernel modules?
<Serega> and then us jockey-kde (Restricted driver manager) again
<Serega> s/us/use
<AcidUk>  <ale22944> well i have linksys which is not supported by ubuntu but ndiswrapeprs work fine on it
<willo_> Serega: I can get in using the nv driver
<willo_> Serega: but nv sux
<willo_> Serega: It looks like the kernel refuses to load the driver
<rajkalyan> i got the mouse to work
<rajkalyan> now can someone help me with my wifi card
<willo_> Serega: Ok, I'll try that
<Serega> willo_: do you use distrib kernel?
<willo_> BB Just now
<willo_> Serega: yes
<AcidUk> how is the network card
<rajkalyan> i have a wireless card
<rajkalyan> oh yeah
<B_Raven> I need a script to run at login, where does it need to be placed/linked to?
<willo_> Serega: Linux version 2.6.24-21-rt (buildd@crested) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Tue Aug 12 14:27:12 UTC 2008
<rajkalyan> that thing is fine
<rajkalyan> it works well
<AcidUk> Cool
<AcidUk> so now u a wifi card is it
<rajkalyan> dlink
<rajkalyan> my dad's friend had a whole lot of "junk"
<rajkalyan> speakers, laptop, ac adapters
<AcidUk> is it usb/pcmia or pci
<rajkalyan> batterys
<rajkalyan> pci
<rajkalyan> i don't have the drive atm
<AcidUk> so if you run cat syslog | grep wlan0
<AcidUk> wot ut get
<Serega> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rajkalyan> driver*
<rajkalyan> will this card work on linux?
<willo_> Serega: No luck
<Serega> !nvidia | willo_
<ubottu> willo_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<willo_> ubottu: did that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about did that
<Serega> willo_: it is a bot :)
<willo_> Serega: I'm not sure what you mean?
<Serega> willo_: just pointed you to a wiki page about your problem
<Serega> sec
<willo_> Serega: Oh, thanks. I followed that.
<Serega> willo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Serega> more precise
<willo_> My kdm log says:
<willo_> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<willo_> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<willo_> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<willo_> Serega: It definitly doesn't load the module.
<willo_> Serega: rmmod nvidia
<willo_> Serega: ERROR: Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<willo_> Serega: So I must've installed something that clashes with the nvidia kernel module?
<willo_> Serega: How can I find out what that could be?
<Serega> willo_: I the perfect world no other package could break the module...
<Serega> okay...
<Serega> willo_: what do you get on "modprobe nvidia" ?
<willo_> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<willo_> Serega: Same as in the kdm log
<willo_> Serega: I need to go now. I'll pick this up again tomorrow
<willo_> Serega: Thanks
<Serega> willo_: bookmark this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-June/116348.html
<Serega> willo_: good luck
<rajkalyan> can someone help me config my wifi card?
<Serega> !wifi | rajkalyan
<ubottu> rajkalyan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rajkalyan> thank you
<Serega> np
<AcidUk>  <rajkalyan> U still haveing issues
<rajkalyan> nope
<rajkalyan> but will dlink work with linux?
<AcidUk> with the wifi
<rajkalyan> ya
<AcidUk> should do
<rajkalyan> the wifi isn't even lighting up
<AcidUk> wot did syslog show after boot up for wlan0
<rajkalyan> ???
<rajkalyan> come again?
<AcidUk> cat /var/log/syslog | grep wlan0
<rajkalyan> ok
<AcidUk> see if linux is at leaast seeing the card
<rajkalyan> ok
<AcidUk> and know what to do with it
<rajkalyan> oh darn
<AcidUk> ie set it to wlan0
<rajkalyan> i have to take out the nic card
<Kokosowy> hi!
<rajkalyan> the wifi has to go on top
<rajkalyan> ill be back...
<AcidUk> kk
<Kokosowy> anybody knows what gnome module i need to install for baloon notifications from x-chat appear? :)
<carlin> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<wildchild> olas
<wildchild> alguien me puede ayudar?
<keldron> I have a question: I have some mp3s. I would like to burn an audio cd with tracks to listen to in my car, but I would like to have the mp3 files on the same cd. So, I would like to burn a mixed cd. I have K3B on kubuntu, but i can't do it. Would anyone help me please?
<B_Raven> keldron, the mixed mode project type doesn't work?
<novick> hola
<novick> como estan gente
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hovzio> Hello, I have recently started learning about basic bash scripting. I understand the sheer basics and some simple control structures. I find myself in the need for some examples, along with explanations.All I have been able to find has been to complex and without reference.
<hovzio> any ideas?
<cyberponix> !tunneling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunneling
<cyberponix> tunneling has my attention any pointers?
<cyberponix> and yes i know about google lmao
<besitzer> hbb
<besitzer> zsdgfc
<rajkalyan> can someone please give me a link to the ubuntu wireless page
<rajkalyan> i would like to check if my card is compatiable
<Pici> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rajkalyan> or something like that
<rajkalyan> thank you
<cyberponix_> rajkalyan: if you can not find your card there madwifi is what u might need thats how i got my card working
<rajkalyan> ok
<rajkalyan> thanks, ill try that
<rajkalyan> madwifi is... a program?
<cyberponix_> madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility check there
<fr00d> Tagchen!
<rajkalyan> thank you
<fr00d> damn!
<rajkalyan> ok?...
<rajkalyan> what was that!?
<fr00d> I just wanted kubuntu-de and was a little bit too fast. ;)
<fr00d> sorry
<cyberponix_> MadWifi is one of the most advanced WLAN drivers available for Linux today. It is stable and has an established userbase
<rajkalyan> what does Tagchen! mean?
<rajkalyan> i think i got it
<fr00d> rajkalyan: Something like hello in german.
<rajkalyan> oh
<rajkalyan> that sounded like something else..
<fr00d> oO
<rajkalyan> hahaha
 * rajkalyan stares
<cyberponix_> rajkalyan: www.madwifi.org
<rajkalyan> ill try unplugging lan
<fr00d> So, when I'm already here: Could somebody tell me how to move panel widgets?
<rajkalyan> if it doesn't work, ill have to do a restart an more golmal
<Hammer75G> Hello
<rajkalyan> will someone be willing to walk me through getting my card to work?
<rajkalyan> im a little confused
<cyberponix_> rajkalyan: i am assuming u have kubuntu installed on your computer?
<rajkalyan> yes i do
<rajkalyan> gutsy
<cyberponix_> laptop or desktop?
<rajkalyan> laptop
<cyberponix_> do u know the kind of card you have/
<rajkalyan> i know the make and the model
<rajkalyan> and it says acx or something....
<cyberponix_> ok
<rajkalyan> the driver appears to be acx something
<cyberponix_> try using this site if that does not work come back here ok?
<cyberponix_> http://thelinuxnewbie.blogspot.com/2006/08/installing-wifi-wireless-c_115515845577896146.html
<rajkalyan> thank you
<cyberponix_> yw
<wishie> most of the time, my multimedia keys on my laptop work.. sometimes, they just stop working.. what program handles them in KD E?
<wishie> KDE too
<wishie> or in kubuntu in general
<cyberponix_> like they work for music but not movies?
<odinsbane> I cannot configure a spell checker for kate.
<ScorpKing> hi guys. i have a extra backup drive mounted at /mnt and want to always keep /mnt the same as /home .what can i use with a cron job? rsync maybe or is there a better option?
<wishie> cyberponix_: like, right now, they arent working at all. no little OSD etc that usually comes up
<cyberponix_> what kind of laptop do u have?
<rajkalyan> cyberponix_: i can't find the driver
<wishie> HP DV2839TX
<cyberponix_> rajkalyan: give me a sec ok?
<wishie> they usually work flawlessly, but sometimes (read rarely) stop working
<rajkalyan> ok
<rajkalyan> i think i found it
<wishie> cyberponix_: logging out/in of KDE usually resolves it
<wishie> its not a hardware bug, as xev still sees the button presses
<cyberponix_> pain in the rear i know hold on a sec
<cyberponix_> i had the same issues with my toshiba
<cyberponix_> http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/en-hp-pavilion-multimedia-buttons-configuration-under-linux-linux-quickplay.html
<cyberponix_> that should help
<wishie> yeah, read that , and commented on there about some buttons not working
<wishie> ie, my "DVD" and "Quickplay" buttons dont seem to send events (xev cant see them)
<cyberponix_> it never hurts to recheck systm setting for butten short cuts
<wishie> its gotta be some software issue though, as logging out/in seems to fix it..
<wishie> ill confirm that now.. brb
<cyberponix_> make sure they have been duel set for music and movies
<cyberponix_> rajkalyan: ok I need the make/modle of your wifi card
<rajkalyan> D-Link DWL-650+
<rajkalyan> i found a driver though
<rajkalyan> i hope it'll work
<cyberponix_> got it working?
<cyberponix_> d-link isnt that a usb plug in?
<rajkalyan> im still following the newbie guide
<wishie> yep, working again.. after logging out/in to KDE
<rajkalyan> nope
<rajkalyan> some are
<rajkalyan> this is a pci
<cyberponix_> ok keep going through the guide I gave ya
<wishie> hmm, what program handles the little OSD that pops up for volume changes etc ?
<cyberponix_> wishie: ur best bet maybe to summit a bug report
<wishie> to kubuntu or kde ?
<wishie> and against which package ? heh
<cyberponix_> lol true
<cyberponix_> I would send it under kubuntu
<wishie> if i could just figure out which program handles it..
<wishie> even the OSD
<cyberponix_> as for what package i do not know....
<wishie> does your laptop pop up a little OSD when changing volume etc ?
<cyberponix_> yes middle of my screen
<rajkalyan> cyberponix_: i need one of those little "tarball" things
<wishie> yeah
<wishie> wanna find out what does that :)
<rajkalyan> i found an executalbe
<cyberponix_> u could submit it as an unknown package error
<wishie> hmm, if this helps..
<wishie> i think that time they stopped working, was right after i got the "KDE crash handler" dialog pop up
<wishie> but it was for kded it said
<forty-seven_> hi all, where can I find my php binary after installing lamp-server?
<forty-seven_> I want to upgrade it to the 5.3.x RC
<cyberponix_> wishie: man if I had your comp here in front of me this would be so much easier
<rajkalyan> cyberponix_: help!!!
<rajkalyan> its not working
<wishie> cyberponix_: i know the feeling. i debug alsa issues for _many_ people
<cyberponix_> rajkalyan: then u must need madwifi
<rajkalyan> i need the driver package
<rajkalyan> i have an exe
<rajkalyan> but i need a .inf
<cyberponix_> hold on'
<cyberponix_> ndiswrapper is not handling it?
<Jeep> Is anyone there?
<rajkalyan> i have everything except for the inf
<rajkalyan> if i find it, i can install it and be on my way
<wishie> rajkalyan: the exe isnt infact a zip, is it ?
<rajkalyan> nope
<rajkalyan> its just by itself
<wishie> some companies use self-extracting zips
<wishie> 'file whatever.exe' to see what it says
<cyberponix_> rajkalyan: I am researching ur card give me a mi ok/
<rajkalyan> ok
<cyberponix_> rajkalyan:  http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/D-Link#DWL-650 this is your card right?
<rajkalyan> lemme see
<rajkalyan> looks like it
<cyberponix_> k we can use madwifi to get u up and going
<cyberponix_> give me a min
<Jeep> Can someone tell  me if I have logged in?
<odinsbane> When I install the kat plugins package it doesn't come with the spell check plugin.  Does anybody know where I can get that?
<cyberponix_> Jeep: we see u
<Jeep> thanks
<cyberponix_> yw
<cyberponix_> rajkalyan: hit "f2" type "konsole"
<cyberponix_> then
<rajkalyan> ok
<cyberponix_> "sudo apt-get install madwifi"
<rajkalyan> ok
<Jeep> Is there a dictionary of meanings for Linux?
<rajkalyan> thanks
<cyberponix_> Jeep:  sure www.google.com/linux
<rajkalyan> its installing it
<cyberponix_> we are not done yet
<rajkalyan> uh oh
<rajkalyan> it couldn't find it
<rajkalyan> E: Couldn't find package madwifi
<rajkalyan> let me try adept
<cyberponix_> have u managed ur repositorys?
<rajkalyan> ??
<cyberponix_> oh ur using adept still?
<rajkalyan> yup
<cyberponix_> adept sucks man
<rajkalyan> what do i use instead?
<cyberponix_> hold on a sec
<cyberponix_> open adept
<rajkalyan> im going to install madwifi
<cyberponix_> upper left hand corner click "adept" a menu will pop up find manage repositories
<rajkalyan> ok
<cyberponix_> first tab make sure they all have the x mark
<rajkalyan> ok
<rajkalyan> first tab of what?
<cyberponix_> next tab the two web sites that come default
<rajkalyan> ok
<cyberponix_> got the tabs?
<cyberponix_> make sure they have the x mark
<rajkalyan> im waiting for it to load
<cyberponix_> for what to load?
<Jeep> I tried Google.com/Linux and there is no such site.
<rajkalyan> for adept
<rajkalyan> my laptop is quite slow
<cyberponix_> when it does in the search bar type synaptic
<rajkalyan> ok
<rajkalyan> is that another package manager?
<rajkalyan> oh god
<cyberponix_> Jeep: http://www.google.com/linux click the link
<rajkalyan> its got to downlado stuff
<cyberponix_> it is a package man that does not crash as offten nor does it lose so much stuff, much better than adept
<rajkalyan> ok
<cyberponix_> I take it u are totally new to linux?
<uoaphys> Hi all, I just installed ubuntu 8.04 but I want to use the KDE 4.1 desktop... Is this possible and if so, whats the best way to do it?
<cyberponix_> uoaphys: hit "f2" type konsole the type "sudo apt-get install kde 4.1"
<cyberponix_> rajkalyan: u still there?
<rajkalyan> ya
<cyberponix_> and?
<rajkalyan> im installing
<cyberponix_> ok
<rajkalyan> installed!
<cyberponix_> lol
<rajkalyan> whats so funny?
<cyberponix_> close adept and open syn
<rajkalyan> ok
<rajkalyan> crap
<rajkalyan> it cashed
<rajkalyan> oh
<rajkalyan> lol
<rajkalyan> awesome
<rajkalyan> this owns adept
<odinsbane> Okay so kate spell checker works, if the file ends with .txt but if it ends with .xml the spell checker wont start.
<cyberponix_> i told u
<teddy_> ?
<rajkalyan> syn open
<rajkalyan> errr, it was...
<rajkalyan> hang on (@_@)
<uoaphys> cyberpoinx, I don't have kde3 installed, I'm running the U-buntu version
<uoaphys> and i went into synaptic and all i see is a kde4 package, but not a kde4.1 package
<pokee> I have a sony vaio vgn-nr110e. Can I install this? http://www.popies.net/sonypi/
<gkffjcs_> How do you figure out what run level you are currently in, better yet, what is ubuntu/kubuntu's default runlevel
<rajkalyan> cyberponix_: syn is open, now what?
<cyberponix_> search for madwifi now
<rajkalyan> i found madwifi-tools
<rajkalyan> is that it
<rajkalyan> ?
<cyberponix_> that should work
<rajkalyan> install?
<rajkalyan> its getting it
<rajkalyan> will i need to get a driver file?
<pokee> I have a sony vaio vgn-nr110e. Can I install this? http://www.popies.net/sonypi/
<cyberponix_> yes but from madwifi
<rajkalyan> i can't find madwifi
<rajkalyan> i installed it through syntaptic
<rajkalyan> but i can't find it the menu
<cyberponix_> u wont
<cyberponix_> hold on
<Haza> Evening folks. How come if i want to play a .ogg file i have to run mplayer with these arguments or i just get a nasty green screen instead of the video?  - mplayer -vo x11
<casa3> ?
<casa3> ?
<cyberponix_> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/madwifi/madwifi-0.9.4.tar.gz
<casa3> ????
<rajkalyan> ok
<cyberponix_> I need to go i'm sorry
<cyberponix_> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<rajkalyan> ok
<rajkalyan> thanks
<cyberponix_> this should help u get it it though
<AcidUk> rajkalyan> wots the news on the wifi then
<casa3> expliquenme un poco acerca de este sercidor
<rajkalyan> im working on it
<casa3> servidor**
<AcidUk> is nix seeing the card
<rajkalyan> i don't think so
<rajkalyan> im getting madwifi
<cyberponix_> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cyberponix_> l8r all
<AcidUk> that may help , although u will have to build the drivers
<rajkalyan> later
<AcidUk> cU
<cyberponix_> rajkalyan: goog luck man sory i can not be on longer i have to go to work
<rajkalyan> its fine
<rajkalyan> thanks a lot
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys! amarok crashed and everytime i start it, it just keeps crashing and crashing again. what do i do? thank you
<AcidUk> KubunTu and VLC
<AcidUk>  any1 got it up and running
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i have it AcidUk
<AcidUk> it just wont install niether from source or apt
<AcidUk> apt say break install
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> maybe cuz u tried already to install it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> and now its stucked and just doesnt move
<AcidUk> yea , thought that but , make clean dos't change things niether
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> try this
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lispnoob> What is the widget on this screenshot : http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/7836/kubuntugutsyqm2.png ?
<lispnoob> The one with cpu usage and stuff
<ScorpKing> lispnoob: it looks like a superkaramba theme to me
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> AcidUk: did you solve it up?
<lispnoob> Someone in ##linux found it, its conky
<AcidUk>  nothing yet
<AcidUk> just recompileing a sec
<AcidUk> looks like its failing on a library libmad
<AcidUk> ok just applying libraries
<jimmy_> Hallo, have a little problem, how shutdown StackSmashProtection while compile code with gcc 4.2.3 ?
<wildchild> #kubuntues
<wildchild> #kubuntu_es
<wildchild> #kubuntu-es
<jpds> wildchild: /join #kubuntu-es
<jimmy_> Hallo, have a little problem, how shutdown StackSmashProtection while compile code with gcc 4.2.3 ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> amarok keeps crashing, when runned from terminal thats what it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/38887/
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> help?
<AcidUk> had that problem with amerok , changed the audio setting in preferences and all was ok
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i just cant open it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> it runs for few secs and then crashes
<AcidUk> do u get chance to play mp3
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> it was playing right? at some point it crashed and now everytime i run it, it just keeps crashing
<AcidUk> have u removed all libraries and installs
<AcidUk> and reinstalled
<sourcemaker> is there a console client for irc?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> AcidUk how do i remove all the libraries?
<thefish> sourcemaker: irssi
<sourcemaker> thefish: thanks
<thefish> no worries :)
<thefish> sourcemaker: google for irssi + screen - nice combo
<sourcemaker> thefish: I will try this
<kbt> sera
<kbt> a tutti
<uoaphys> Hi, I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed here, but wanted to get KDE4.1 on it, and be able to see it as an option when I login. Can someone help me with that?
<uoaphys> i don't currently have KDE installed (using ubuntu default)
<mizipzor> according to winehq.com, 1.0 is the latest stable release, but is there a way to get the development version through apt-get?
<LordCrc> hi
<LordCrc> i installed kubuntu 7.10 from a cd, and now i want to update a few things with adept, but it wants the cd... which i of course can't find :) i see that it's set the cd as the main repository. I thought i could perhaps use an online source, but my google skills fail me, as i can't find which url to use...
<SmokeEater85911> anybody know how to get a printer working with kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> depends on the printer
<Haza> Damn its hard to record your desktop + sound eh?
<SmokeEater85911> Lexmark Z645
<SmokeEater85911> I cant find any drivers for it
<js__> Bonjour !
<SmokeEater85911> just because it doesnt list Linux on the compat. list doesnt mean there isnt a driver out there for it right?
<Daisuke_Laptop> SmokeEater85911: good luck.
<Daisuke_Laptop> SmokeEater85911: it's lexmark.  it would be a miracle if you got it working
<LordCrc> ah, just remove the repo and its cool, heh, should have known it was that easy
<Daisuke_Laptop> that is the single worst printer manufacturer ever in the history of printers
<SmokeEater85911> yeah tell me about it, we got it for $25 at wally world
<SmokeEater85911> there is a reason it was that cheap lol its a POS
<Awnek> Hello, I have my adept manager stuck trying to install Java. I am also unable to access Adept Manger because of the error "Database Locked"
<Awnek> Are there any commands to clear this out? I have rebooted and had the chance to reinstall or continue the java installation but the installation would not finish
<chrisinajar> I have a laptop that, sometimes, doesn't turn off...
<chrisinajar> I'm not really sure how to troubleshoot that though...
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys, without giving the usual answer "it depends what u need it for" i'd like to know your opinion about: what's the best desktop environment for linux? (dont link me the bots chan plzz)
<_mn_> i like KDE4
<_mn_> I haven't tried GNOME yet but i intend to
<_mn_> I don't really like Xfce.  But it really depends, do you like the Windows desktop environment or the Mac desktop environment?
<lispnoob> i like gnome
<lispnoob> i havent tried kde4 yet but i intend to
<_mn_> :)
<lispnoob> ;)
<Howite> any suggestions why disks wont automount in kubuntu 8.04? I have edited /etc/fstab
<_debg_> what filesystem do the disks have ??
<Howite> NTFS. first, I have mounted it in Konqueror (media:/), then got the params by "mount" and pasted it in fstab
<Howite> it mounts as fuseblk (I didn't try ntfs-3g yet, but in media:/ it mounts and works correctly!
<UnderWraps> Hi
<Howite> Hello
<_debg_> the fstype is fuseblk .. but I guess it used ntfs-3g
<Howite> maybe, it haves write support and mounts with "rw" param
<Howite> here's the line: /dev/sdb2       /mnt/C          fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<_debg_> "/dev/sda1       /media/windows  ntfs-3g         users,locale=en_US.utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000       0       0"
<_debg_> this is what I have in fstab and it automounts .
<Howite> ok, thanks, will try it
<Howite> but not sure about codepage..
<Howite> well i'll google it
<Howite> thanks^^
<UnderWraps> I downloaded Kubuntu Intrepid Alpha 4 earlier and burnt a CD with K3b, the MD5 was fine. When I restarted my PC I picked my language and then some options appeared, I chose 1) then the screen went red for about 30 seconds, then red and white vertical stripes appeared
<Howite> damn, doesn't works
<_debg_> do you have ntfs-3g installed ?
<Howite> of course, it works out of the box in 8.04, I've tried to install it but apt-get said I've already have it %)
<Howite> have changed some options, reboot again
<Howite> no way
<_debg_> what do you have on fstab now ?
<Howite> ./dev/sdb2       /mnt/C          ntfs-3g users,locale=en_US.utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<Howite> (dot is for kvirc)
<_debg_> I think uid and gid is different in your system .
<Denise> are mandriva fedora and suse similar than debian stuff?
<_debg_> cat /etc/passwd | grep <your user name>
<_debg_> there you should get your uid and gid
<rambo3> how do i install these skz plasmoids?
<Denise> it seems similar
<Howite> [00:41] <_debg_> there you should get your uid and gid - thanks
<Howite> :)
<Howite> 1000:1000 :(
<Denise> is fedora like ubuntu?
<Howite> nope, fedora uses stupid RPM >.<
<Daisuke_Laptop> Denise: in that it's a linux distribution, yes.  as far as system and package management, no.
<Denise> oh
<Denise> but my book talks about redhat stuff
<Denise> dman
<Daisuke_Laptop> depends on how specific it gets
<Denise> I see same programs
<Denise> like kde ans samba and so on
<Denise> konqueror
<Howite> yes, it have same programs, but method of install is different
<Denise> i think they have common things
<Denise> omg
<mado> oy guys - hi there - i want to send some files and folders from my computer to another computer in the network - i use kubuntu linux 8.04 and the two other computers use (the first) 7.10 and (the second) 8.04
<Denise> anyway can>t be bad to know both ways
<Denise> rpm instead of grub?
<Denise> or gnome?
<Howite> ermm...
<Howite> no
<_debg_> check if fuse module is loaded at boot .. lsmod | grep fuse
<mado> currently i am reading something about a crossover-cable-way ... but this doesn't look like my problem
<Howite> RPM is a Red Hat (uses in RH*, SuSE, Mandriva, Fedora distros) Package Managment system
<Howite> Ubuntu systems (and Debian) uses DEB (dpkg, apt) package managment system
<Denise> hum
<Denise> so I will be all mixed up?
<Howite> erm?
<Denise> it is linux book for dummies
<Denise> anyway they presents gnome and kde
<mado> testrun
<Howite> wait
<Denise> bash is the same?
<Howite> no
<Howite> GRUB and LILO are boot-loaders (also they are have menu where you can choose OS to load)
<Denise> redhat uses lilo?
<Howite> dunno
<Howite> nevermind what uses redhat
<Howite> any distro can use any package management system, any bootloader, any DE etc.
<Howite> but by default it haves binded software
<mado-kar> *waiting* (not impatient)
<Howite> GNOME, KDE, XFCE are desktop enviroments, KDE haves more functionality, GNOME is something middle, XFCE for slow computers. it provides user-friendly interface like a "start" button in Windows etc
<Denise> ok
<Denise> and it is like the same three steps for fedora mandriva and SuSE?
<Howite> erm.. nope
<Denise> SuSE seems to be something special
<Howite> or yes.. dunno about fedora, but in SuSE and Mandriva when you install it u can choose what desktop enviroment you'll use
<Denise> is it as used as ubuntu stuff?
<Howite> for more info read wiki
<Howite> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions
<_debg_> package manager in SuSE is a bit different that redhat although both used rpm .
<mado-kar> can anyone help me?
<Howite> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<Howite> mado-kar: just ask :)
<_debg_> you can choose your desktop env in fedora as well .
<mado-kar> well then Howite ... can you help me to do the things i asked for?
<Howite> oh
<Howite> sorry
<mado-kar> ?
<Howite> well about crossover cable
<mado-kar> no no ...
<Howite> how your computers are connected?
<mado-kar> with a router
<Howite> via switch/router or directly?
<Howite> then you dont need that
<Howite> (X cable i mean)
<mado-kar> ok :)
<mado-kar> i'm glad you can see me writing ... for some seconds i thought no one could
<Howite> sorry again
<Howite> ^^' i was sweeped
<mado-kar> why do you apologize? *thinking* i see no reason at the moment
<Howite> because of i ignored you (but actually i'm not)
<mado-kar> :)
<mado-kar> don't worry about that!
<mado-kar> i know that you sometimes have to wait some time
<mado-kar> till you get an answer
<Howite> _debg_: fuse is loaded, yeap
<mado-kar> *waiting and reading*
<Howite> uhm, mado-kar, do u use samba?
<mado-kar> no ... i don't use anything at the moment because i was reading some web-pages about how to go about this whole thing :)
<mado-kar> then i thought it would be easier to ask one of you guys who know more :)
<mado-kar> sorry! ... guys and gals!
 * Howite don't know anything about samba
<mado-kar> someone told me the last time to write "gals" too because it is important now
<Howite> it may help you - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318140
<mado-kar> if you know another easy way it is ol!
<mado-kar> ok
<mado-kar> s/ol/ok
<Howite> yeap, it's important^^ /me knows many geek girls
<mado-kar> i know / knew one :)
<mado-kar> but ... wait!
<mado-kar> no ...
<Howite> huh?
<mado-kar> it's some other problem i have ...
<mado-kar> my partner was a very clever gal
<Denise> is there a dummies book for ubuntu family?
<mado-kar> and it still makes me a bit sad whenever i think of her
<mado-kar> funny thing is ...
<Howite> Denise: there is a google and wikipedia :)
<Denise> okokok
<mado-kar> she always crosses my mind
<Howite> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<rickest> Denise: yes, by Paul G. Sery
<mado-kar> was this a correct sentence? *thinking*
<mado-kar> Howite, i don't know if you knew her ... but i guess she was in here too sometimes
<Howite> I'm second day there
<mado-kar> uhuu ... i see ... where have you been before?
<Howite> And my GFs weren't geeks :(
<Howite> in one of russian irc networks^^'
<mado-kar> well ... i only had one before ... her ... her name was daniela :)
<mado-kar> oh russian! ... no ... i don't think she was in russian networks :)
<Howite> Nice name
<Howite> I don't think too:D
<mado-kar> the site you showed me unfortunately didn't help me
<Howite> so what's the problem?
<Howite> you can't connect computers?
<mado-kar> with my galfriend or with the computers? :)
<mado-kar> oh!
<mado-kar> ok ...
<mado-kar> the problem is i just don't know how to connect to another computer or send something from A to B
<Howite> the site i showed you can't help you with GF, isn't it?
<mado-kar> :| -> :)
<Howite> oh well you can use 2 basic ways. first is samba (windows uses it too, so if one day u'll need to connect Ubuntu with Windows it's the best way), second is FTP (i like it much more but it's.. weird?)
<Howite> about samba: http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-share-files-using-samba.html
<Howite> http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2006/10/sharing-samba-folders-to-windows-xp.html
<Howite> and others (http://www.google.com/search?q=kubuntu+how+to+samba&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a)
<mado-kar> i will check this links in some minutes
<Howite> about ftp - just install gproftpd (in console "sudo apt-get install gproftpd" and say Y for any questions)
<mado-kar> thank you for your help
<mado-kar> ftp?
<mado-kar> between two computers?
<Howite> yeah, why not? one is ftp server, second is a client
<Howite> i said this way is too weird!
<Howite> :D
<mado-kar> :)
<mado-kar> well ...
<mado-kar> i thought there should be an easy way like ...
<Howite> well the only was is samba IMO
<mado-kar> using konqueror / dolphin ...
<Howite> samba is an easy way
<Howite> oh
<Howite> nope
<Denise> could I try the red hat stuff on the same computer or the hdd are not formatted the same way?
<Howite> but u'll have ability to use it in konqueror/dolphin
<mado-kar> opening up a folder and then copy the things to another folder and on the other i can see this folder to copy the things in there
<Howite> Denise: yes, linux distros often uses "ext3" filesystem
<Denise> ok
<Howite> mado-kar: you can do it
<Denise> nice
<Denise> I could have a partition for their stuff?
<Howite> ermmm.. yeah, you need a clean ext2/ext3/reiserfs partition
<Howite> but I don't recommend red hat distro for home use.^^
<Howite> SuSE, Mandriva and Fedora are more friendly
<mado-kar> i'll be back
<Howite> mado-kar: k, good luck
<Denise> that's what I meant sorry
<Denise> the three ones
<Howite> :)
<Denise> linux world is fascinating
<Howite> yeap
<Howite> i thought (and still thinking) so.. after Windows...
<Denise> hum
<Denise> are the secure net servers for gvt and all of those stuff use linux?
<Howite> gvt? what is gvt?
<Denise> like canadian minister
<Denise> for anything at all
<Denise> I mean  provbably linux is top
<Denise> online services for citizens and all that
<Shadowkllr> mne, you there?
<Denise> yes
<Denise> it comes back in my memory
<Denise> I read about that
<Denise> fascinating
<Denise> so I bought the wrong book maybe
<Denise> anyway
<Denise> I see files are .rpm instead of .deb
<Howite> yeah, .rpm are used in mandriva, fedora, suse and other redhat based distros
<Howite> .deb is used in debian and ubuntus
<Shadowkllr> maybe someone else can answer my question-does notepad++ have any plugins to connect to openssh sftp?  If not, (i still want my ftp's encrypted), would running a different ftp server program that is compatible with notepad++ be an option if I tunnel it through my ssh connection, which would still be encrypted (currently I tunnel vnc through the ssh connection and everything is encrypted fine)
<Denise> ok but basicly it is the same principle?
<Howite> Denise: hm.. nope.
<Howite> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RPM_Package_Manager
<Howite> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deb_(file_format)
<Howite> read this
<Denise> ok
<Denise> ok so it is as if in rpm it was both in one and in deb two package the progran and the lector?
<Denise> program
<Denise> and kinda reader
<Denise> and in rpm both in one
<Denise> why the difference if they both are for linux?
<_mn_> If I want to install Kubuntu on a computer.  What file system should I format the hard drive to be?
<Denise> so which one is best?
<Denise> it seems to do the same thing
<Denise> suse seems top for music
<rickest> _mn_: hard to go wrong with ext3
<Shadowkllr> mn, when you install kubuntu, generally you want to make 3 partitions, the first one should be ext3, and you want the mount to be "/".....that is going to be reserved for your filesystem, the next one is going to be the remainder of the hard drive, minus double the amount of ram you have(i'll explain that next)......the primary mount for that is going to be "/home", it's also going to be...
<Shadowkllr> ...ext3, and that's where all your user files are going to be.....the third is formatted as "swap"....works much like your windows pagefile to assist your ram consumption
<Shadowkllr> oh, the first partition, should probably be around 8gb to be safe, especially if using a gui desktop
<_mn_> whoa, ok I'm gonna running windows on one partition
<Shadowkllr> ok, then in that case you'll have 4 partitions
<Shadowkllr> dual booting i presume
<_mn_> no
<Shadowkllr> VM?
<_mn_> i meant yes
<_mn_> sorry dual booting
<_mn_> my bad
<Shadowkllr> hehe it's ok
<Denise> ok first one with 8gb
<Denise> and the swap how big?
<Shadowkllr> the swap should be whatever your ram is x 2
<_mn_> wait, why does linux require more that one partition for one operating system?  Windows only requires one.
<Shadowkllr> i.e. my linux box has 1.5 gigs of ram, therefore i have a 3gb swap partition
<Denise> 1gb?
<Denise> ok
<Shadowkllr> _mn_, it doesn't require it, but it makes life alot easier in the longrun
<Denise> but the rest of space is very big
<Denise> ok
<_mn_> oh ok, well lemme throw down my computer specs right quick
<Denise> and with dual booting u need absolutely a partition that windows can read?
<Denise> I m adding a second hd
<Denise> I thought i could maybe format it all in ext3
<Denise> i read that fat32 was crap
<Shadowkllr> windows can't read ext3
<_mn_> 80 GB hdd, 1 GB ram, Intel processor 1.6 GHz, bus speed 800MHz (as well as I can remember, it hasn't arrived yet)
<Denise> I know that
<Denise> but if my new disk is only for linux?
<Shadowkllr> let me rephrase that
<_mn_> Denise, if you want Windows XP or Vista you can use NTFS
<Denise> mine is less than that
<Shadowkllr> windows can read ext3 if you use samba, but it can't naitively run off of it....and yes, you could use ntfs(preferred), and linux can run off of ntfs, but not very nicely, there is alot of stability issues with ntfs and linux
<Denise> ok
<Denise> so I could have only a partition in NTFS?
<ign0ramus> shadowkllr: i've seen a lot of people suggest using 2x the amount of RAM for swap space.  But the more RAM you have, the less need there is for swap, correct?
<BenPa85> can someone tell me, why all the guis for samba administration are not working on my kubuntu?
<aidy> how do i import contacts from kopete to kontact?
<Denise> I dont have ok 2.4Ghz for my cpu
<ign0ramus> if you have 3GB of RAM, a 6GB swap will never be used fully.  It seems like a misallocation of resources...
<Denise> and rram in 500 what is the unit
<Denise> anyway half than urs
<ign0ramus> Megabytes
<Denise> and i have 32 bits not 64bits
<Denise> Mbytes
<Denise> ok
<Denise> ok so as I dont have much ram
<Denise> i need more swap?
<rickest> ign0ramus: I think you're right.  It's 2 x RAM, "up to some reasonable maximum" which I don't remember
<_mn_> So I need 40 GB allocated to Windows, 2GB (formatted as ext3?) as swap, 30 GB for the Linux OS, and 8 GB (for what?), right?
<Shadowkllr> i would always recommend 2x, ign0r,  the reason being is think of 2 hard drives in a raid array setup.  when they are setup so that 2 drives are formatted to be one, what is happening when you transfer files across it is that one is running a calculation while the other is anticipating the next calculation that has to be made instead of waiting for the first one to complete the calculation,...
<Shadowkllr> ...the second one has already done it
<Denise> or the rule of 2 is a max?
<Shadowkllr> no mn, swap" is a partition type, along with ext2, ext3, etc.
<ign0ramus> shadowkllr: but swap doesn't work exactly like that, as RAM will always be preferred and is faster
<Denise> hum
<Denise> ok
<Denise> I fomat it all in ext3 except one partition in FTFS?
<ign0ramus> I have a 256MB swap partition and  1GB of RAM on the lappy, and swap is never more than 15-20% used, even under heavy apps running simultaneously
<Shadowkllr> i know it doesn't work like that to max capacity, but i'll put it this way, having too much swap is better than having too little,  best way to test that is to run benchmarks on your memory cycles with gparted.  do something very complex that would use alot of ram to complete with 0 swap, then move it up in increments of 512mb, hey there we go, that would be a great thing to calculate
<_mn_> from wikipedia: However, with the 2.6 Linux kernel, swap files are just as fast[8][9] as swap partitions, although Red Hat recommends using a swap partition.
<Denise> they all recommend it
<ign0ramus> Shadowkllr: I will agree with that.  But I haven't seen a use for 2GB+ of swap.  Maybe someone has, but even with video editing, web browsing, IRC, and torrenting, I have never fully used my swap
<Denise> hum
<Denise> ok and if I want to run like suse and kubuntu each one in a big partition
<Denise> I need a swap in each subpartition?
<Denise> and a home in two subpartition
<Denise> ?
<Denise> or the sawp is used for anyone?
<Denise> how will it boot and use swap?
<Shadowkllr> all those things you said ign0r, with the exception of videoediting, are very memory and cpu minimal processes.  (i'm not trying to hate, i swear!) But for example i'm running a lamp server right now, my box has to make much more difficult computations to output data, especially when it comes to mysql and php
<ign0ramus> Shadowkllr: i understand totally.  i'm just wondering if anyone's ever needed like 5 or 6GB of swap.
<rickest> google "linux recommended swap size".  There are 279.000 results, and about that many different answers  :)
<Shadowkllr> i'm not sure.  I'm not an expert in the matter, but like i said, i doubt it could hurt, especially when hard drives are cheaper and bigger than ever
<ign0ramus> I've read for laptops, swap > or = RAM for hibernation purposes.  But I don't use it, and I'm not sure if that's even true.
<Daisuke_Laptop> the general recommended swap amount is 1.5x ram
<Daisuke_Laptop> a little more or a little less won't hurt anything
<Denise> is there only one swap by hdd ?
<Denise> what if u install many Os?
<Denise> hmm
<Denise> silly question maybe
<Denise> I will read and be less dummy
<Shadowkllr> imho, linux on a laptop is kind of a waste unless you're dual booting.....had a friend all up in arms about how his laptop was cooler than mine because he was running solely ubuntu.......i pretty much crapped on his parade when I taught him about openssh and how I tunnel 1 port into many on my nix box at home
<ign0ramus> I believe they can share a swap.... at least ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc can share a swap.  With a different distro, i'm not sure
<ign0ramus> Shadowkllr: I don't see how Linux on a laptop is a "waste"...
<l3x> hello.
<Shadowkllr> Linux is more of a server OS than a desktop OS.....if i want a desktop OS i'll run windows.....if i need something that requires a server, such as the lamp server that I setup, i'll run it on a dedicated box that is on all the time and remote into it as I need
<l3x> how do i change from gdm to kdm?
<l3x> linux is what you want it to be!
<l3x> windows is just rubbish
<Shadowkllr> windows is only rubbish if you don't know how to properly set it up =P
<Shadowkllr> does anyone smell smoke?
<l3x> :) you can set it up as much as you want
<Shadowkllr> i think i'm about to get flamed
<Shadowkllr> =)
<l3x> nooo man
<ign0ramus> Shadowkllr: Gaming aside, I don't see many negatives for a Linux desktop... No flaming, I honestly am curious why you think that Linux on the desktop is so bad
<l3x> no smoke here... windows is slower for me, my system broke it self a few days ago, and i now only have linux and i am glad...
<ign0ramus> I think almost everyone will agree for servers, Linux is the best
<l3x> i game on linux :)
<l3x> i play deus ex now
<ign0ramus> l3x: cedega?
<l3x> nope wine at the moment
<smatt454|afk> yes, on severs linux is God
<ign0ramus> l3x: wine now has dx9 support, yes?
<l3x> i do not know, i run dx7 :) deus ex is ooooold game but the best, so let's go
<ign0ramus> There's rumors about Valve making Linux games, so that would be pretty nice
<l3x> that woould be great.
<l3x> funny thing is, my old games rub better on linux than on windows...
<l3x> except... system shock 2, which freezes :( because of the movies between gameplay
<ign0ramus> l3x: Looks like they plan on at least porting their games: http://blog.sillica.com/2008/05/30/valve-source-engine-to-hit-linux-soon/
<Shadowkllr> windows runs very well when you cut down alot of the garbage they have packed into it.  Windows does, I agree, tend to break down more because programs easily install themselves without notice to the user, whereas linux will always ask for the root password.  my solution to this is that I am always logged in as both admin and a "restricted" user in windows and i can switch back and forth on...
<Shadowkllr> ...the fly.
<l3x> i like old games being ported on linux. new games are rubbish. all show and no go.
<Shadowkllr> i do most of my work on the restricted user, but if i need to change something, i switch to the admin account without even logging off
<l3x> i preffer less quality graphic, more quality story> hence deus ex, system shock 2 etc
<l3x> Shadowkllr: on linux?
<ign0ramus> Shadowkllr: I use XP on a daily basis at work, and I've never had a problem with it, but I know everything would run so much smoother if it were Linux
<l3x> u run ubuntu...
<samuel> Hey guysm whats shakin?
<l3x> me 2. i work on xp. because i only have to log stuff in a web applet :)
<l3x> and the company bought windows for some reason :)
<samuel> So, is anyone new to this Linux thing?
<Shadowkllr> but i also have a slight touch of ocd, and i format my system every 6 months or so to keep it running clean and smooth, backing up all my files to an external hd and i have automated installation scripts that will load all drivers in one shot for windows
<l3x> guys, this is a stupid and endless fight. i mean windows vs linux, chocolate vs vanilla etc...
<ign0ramus> Don't tell anyone, but I still keep a small Windows partition for things that require work-arounds in Linux, like printing and syncing my WM5 phone
<samuel> IS that what this is?
<samuel> A flameboy battle?
<smatt454> hey it's okay
<smatt454> i have a Vista box =P
<l3x> i am going to buy a smartphone from my first salary ever in my life :)
<Shadowkllr> lol i'm not fighting, i love linux as much as the next guy, i just prefer windows for some things
<ign0ramus> nope.  just good conversation highlighting each person's own preferences.  you may not be used to that
<l3x> which one is best to sync with linux?
<l3x> symbian based?
<samuel> I have a Vista box too, I am on it with a clean install if kubuntu
<ign0ramus> l3x: look up "open moko"
<smatt454> samuel: meaning u have vista on another partition, or u wiped it out?
<samuel> I wiped it
<l3x> i am in serbia. i cannot buy that :(
<ign0ramus> oh :/
<l3x> thinking somethin like nookia e61 or SE m600i
<Shadowkllr> ign0r, do you have any experience with notepad++?
<smatt454> eh, i like playing with the voice recognition
<smatt454> ooo i love notepad++
<l3x> i got that in TCUP :)
<smatt454> not as much as i love kate
<ign0ramus> l3x: Not much.  I don't program
<samuel> What do you need for notepad ++?
<smatt454> when i'm compiling programs in windows for my friends
<ign0ramus> woops. i was answering Shadowkllr
<smatt454> notepad++ gives me a better interface to code
<smatt454> with
<l3x> hehe
<l3x> np
<samuel> What do you need shadow?
<snarkster> can any of you tell me why it takes so long for amarok to generate tag information using tunepimp
<Shadowkllr> notepad++ does not natively support sftp, do you know of any plugins for it that do?
<smatt454> i love kate though
<joshuajtl_> hey what theme do you folks use on kde3 ? I can't find one i really like
<l3x> please, does anyone have succesfully synced some smartphone with linux???
<l3x> i wanna buy one, but dunno whoch one...
<snarkster> i use my sidekick3 with linux but it doesnt actually synch
<smatt454> l3x, try the ubuntu or kubuntu forums
<ign0ramus> Shadowkllr: WinSCP?
<l3x> okay
<smatt454> also try google
<smatt454> xD
<Shadowkllr> l3x, no, but i have an ssh program on my phone and i can tap into my nix box at home from anywhere and restart it =P
<ign0ramus> l3x: you *can* sync a Windows phone with Linux, but it's not as easy, and not all the features are there.
<l3x> got to go to sleep mode now guys. i get up early to goto work...
<Shadowkllr> ig, i just downloaded it, but i can't seem to reupload the files
<l3x> i would rather have a symbian than win phone
<ign0ramus> l3x: i gave up on it and kept a small Windows partition.  Also, being on an MSExchange server at work, XP works nicely
<l3x> good night
<ign0ramus> gnite
<l3x> :)
<samuel> I don't find the need to sync.  I just connect everything as an external drive and drag and drop.
<joshuajtl_> anyone?
<samuel> oppewhen you boot the device that needs the sd card, it will recognize everything you have dropped on it
<ign0ramus> samuel: for emails, calendars, and contacts, syncing is a wonderful thing
<samuel> still can just use drag and drop though
<DreadKnight> off to sleep
<samuel> drive transfer is faster than sync transfer also
<ign0ramus> samuel: are you syncing to a WM phone?
<smatt454> joshuajt1: i've tried using themes in the past but a lot of them mess things up
<samuel> :0D
<samuel> yes/home/samuel
<samuel> damnit
<samuel> i dont know why that is doing that
<samuel> i hate touchpads
<Shadowkllr> ok ign, when i "edit" a file using the text editor in winscp, (i'm connected to the nix box with it), i can edit the file, but i can't save it, it tries to reupload the file and says it cant...but if i hit delete, it deletes the file from the server then uploads it.....is that normal?
<ign0ramus> Shadowkllr: dude, i honestly don't know...
<kenwa> Has anyone had problems installing Java from adept manager? It didn't finish the install, and it stops at a certain % everytime i try to install it. I can't purge or uninstall it, and it always wants to update now....
<ign0ramus> Shadowkllr: I've never actually used winscp, i just know *of* it
<ghostcube> kenwa: u tried sudo apt-get -f install ?
<joshuajtl_> what do you folks find is a very well made theme? (window/style)
<Daisuke_Laptop> whatever looks good to you
<ign0ramus> joshuajtl_: on kde-look.org, just look for popular/highest-rated themes
<snarkster> i use cygwin to connect to my linux boxes when Im forced to use windows
<kenwa> ghostcube: No, I will
<Shadowkllr> oh, i figured it out, duh
<ign0ramus> Shadowkllr: what was it?
 * ign0ramus is curious now
<ghostcube> u must set overwrite files or ?
<Shadowkllr> i was just checking my openssh sftp settings, i had overwrite disabled
<ign0ramus> Shadowkllr: haha :)
<detective> hi all
<Shadowkllr> shhhh....yes....i know....my shipment of fail has arrived....don't remind me
<detective> i'm trying to build kde4. but kdesupp ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<detective> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<detective>   phonon/xine/kcm/CMakeLists.txt:2 (find_package)
<detective> ort cmake gives an error :
<Shadowkllr> whoah paste bin that ish, detective!
<ign0ramus> !pastebin | detective
<ubottu> detective: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<detective> i'm sorry
<ghostcube> ok wastet 5 lines for 4 :D
<Shadowkllr> ubottu to teh rescuez@
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about to teh rescuez@
<ign0ramus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<detective> but for 3 lines? nah ok next time i will
<Shadowkllr> ubottu do you know about the matrix?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shadowkllr> lmao
<Shadowkllr> ubottu is a god
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a god
<ign0ramus> hahaha oh wow
<ghostcube>  Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<kenwa> ghostcube: I have a license agreement screen but I can't choose OK.....
<Shadowkllr> ubottu sudo apt-get install viruxoxolulz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ign0ramus> ghostcube: is there a reason you can use APT?
<Shadowkllr> i love ubottu
<ghostcube> kenwa: page down
<ign0ramus> *can't
<ghostcube> i love apt
<kenwa> ghostcube: I am at the bottom.
<Shadowkllr> i love ubottu, you can't have him!
<dillon_> ahh! help! the newest nvidia driver borked my X setup!
<ign0ramus> right arrow key
<detective> KiDFlaSh: ping
<Shadowkllr> ubottu doesn't love me anymore, he doesn't respond
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KiDFlaSh> detective,
<KiDFlaSh> :D
<Shadowkllr> ok im done
<Shadowkllr> =)
<kenwa> Thanks ign0ramus
<ghostcube> kenwa
<ghostcube> :Q
<ghostcube> damn
<ghostcube> :q
<ghostcube> and type yes
<ign0ramus> kenwa: np
<kenwa> lol i tried everything but the right arrow key
<ghostcube> just normal vi behaviour
<ghostcube> :D
<dillon_> it says API error, i believe my old nvidia driver kernel is still prevailing over the new one, where is it located at in the filesystem so i can delete it?
<dillon_> kernel module*
<Shadowkllr> what's the diff between using sudo nano {file} and sudo kate {file}? is there any???
<ghostcube> nano is an  terminal editor
<ghostcube> kate is grafical
<ign0ramus> nano edits in terminal
<ign0ramus> yeah.
<dillon_> Shadowkllr: kate has a gui whereas nano (by default anyways) doesn't
<Shadowkllr> ok but so does kate....i use putty from my windows computer so everything is a terminal for me
<ign0ramus> Shadowkllr: keyboard shortcuts
<dillon_> does anybody know where the nvidia kernel module is located in the filesystem? i need to delete it i believe...
<ghostcube> dillon_: u installed the first one manually too ?
<ign0ramus> dillon_ You could always just blacklist the modprobing
<dillon_> i'm not sure if i installed the first one maually or not
<ghostcube> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ghostcube> to nopaste.info
<dillon_> ok when i try to start X in the terminal i get this error: API Mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has version 71.86.04, but this nvidia driver component has version 177.67
<Shadowkllr> saaaaaweeeeet
<Shadowkllr> i just got really excited
<ghostcube> dillon_: sudo depmod -a
<ign0ramus> dillon_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2433202&postcount=10
<Shadowkllr> i figured out how to use notepad ++ as my default editor in winscp, and now i can still use all the great features of notepad++, and automatically upload them with winscp on filesave
<ign0ramus> Shadowkllr: glad it works for you
<snarkster> kate blows notepad ++ outta the water.
<snarkster> textpad blows notepadd++ outta the water
<ign0ramus> MS Works blows notepad++ outta the water!
<ign0ramus> wait, what?
<Shadowkllr> ....it's because of the boycott on the olympics, isn't it snark?? /snicker
<atzefreak> is
<othman390> salut tout le monde
<rickest> elvis ftw
<othman390> cava
<rickest> !.fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<favro> nothing happens when I try to reprofile my bootup process - any clues?
#kubuntu 2008-08-20
<dillon> hey i got it working wanted to say thanks you guys are awesome
<szakulec> how do I start a kde app from a terminal?
<Cannoli> how can i make a ntfs partition on my hdd through kubuntu?
<gleyve> Can I customize my bootscreen?
<dillon> szakulec: just type the name of the program
<Cannoli> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zzl> does anyone know of a good OS that is good for my old computer that and that can run windows executibles well? all I'm trying to do on that old computer is to use the windows .exe to view stocks
<samuel>  ubuntu
<zzl> my computer is 1999 custom made..
<samuel> should stil be cool
<samuel> on my machine ubuntu idles at 256mb ram
<samuel> sometimes less
<Cannoli> !EYECANDY
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<_mn_> zzl, if you're worried about that you could try xubuntu
<wildchild> #kubuntu-es
<samuel> so whos a newbie?
<joshuajtl> argh kicker-compiz wont show the pager in 2 rows
<bradford> hi can someone help me with setting up wireless card on dell
<bradford> please
<KRF> bradford, give some more details (model, name, etc.)
<KRF> and what the problem is
<bradford> thanks so much here is what i have done
<bradford> added the ndiswrapper utility
<bradford> and moved windows drivers to lib/frimware/wirless
<bradford> but the command
<bradford> sudo ndiswrapper -i /lib/firmware/i3945/infname.inf
<bradford> gives me some error about
<KRF> you shouldnt need ndis for  a i3945 adapter afaik
<bradford> well tried ubuntu and kubuntu
<KRF> [krf@raptor ~/kde-devel/lib 1,5G] lsmod | grep 39                                                                    1:49
<KRF> iwl3945                89844  0
<KRF> theres iwl3945
<KRF> should work out of the box normally
<KRF> bradford, what dell model?
<bradford> it will not recoginize only have wired and phonhe
<bubu1uk> i got 3965 and works out of box.
<bradford> in networks
<bradford> vpstrp 1500
<bradford> vostro 1500 i mean
<Daisuke_Laptop> the 3945 and 4965 work out of the box, there should be no need for ndiswrapepr at all :\
<bradford> if you have any ideas i just reinstalled again and still will not see wireless
<Daisuke_Laptop> is the wireless *on*?
<KRF> bradford, yeah. look for some hardware switch
<Daisuke_Laptop> on dells, the hardware switch is right at the front, on the edge, a bit to the left of the touchpad (at least it is on the inspirons)
<bradford> yes works fine in xp
<bradford> butr wnen i use ndiswraper to install the driver and get ndiscrapper options i am using -i
<samuel> What OS are you on ?
<bradford> studio
<bradford> ubuntu
<samuel> I had a ton of trouble with ubuntu and my wireless card....I swtiched to kubuntu and it worked great
<samuel> they had more up to date comatibilty
<bubu1uk> samuel: didn't have any problems neither on kubuntu neither ubuntu with wireless.
<bubu1uk> i4965
<samuel> ubuntu kept giving me trouble with ndiswrapper
<samuel> afterinstalling i was getting a no utilities error
<samuel> when trying to setup
<bradford> so i need to try kubuntu?
<bradford> insteed
<bradford> i just need any solution or idea if anyone has one
<bubu1uk> u might try. althougt it should work it think.
<samuel> they have a program built in that set me up and has worked great
<bradford> is there a way to add to the networks ?
<samuel> kubuntu is a little more intesnive than ubuntu but still far less ram hogging than widnows
<samuel> brb
<bradford> or see is ubuntu is seeing wireless card at all even though not in the networks
<bradford> k
<bradford> i am downloading kubuntu now thanks for the help will c if that will work on the dell thanks for the help
<_mn_> samuel: what do you mean kubuntu is more intensive?
<Daisuke_Laptop> _mn_: judging from a quick glance at the comment, he probably means resource intensive
<Daisuke_Laptop> which isn't necessarily true
<bradford> guys i just want it to work
<_mn_> ah
<bradford> thanks for the ideas will let you know how it goes
<samuel> read this for kubuntu
<samuel> http://thelinuxnewbie.blogspot.com/2006/08/installing-wifi-wireless-c_115515845577896146.html
<samuel> this is what got me going and have had no problems since
<pteague> i wasted several hours last night trying to debug my firewall trying to figure out why i couldn't connect to the internet... turns out my cable provider turned it off for distributing illegal warez via bittorrent
<samuel> lol
<samuel> that is not good.  do you have comcast?
<bubu1uk> pteague lol
<pteague> no, everest (now surewest)... i'm thinking it's cause of the recent change... i was confused... i'm not running bittorrent at all, i'm running rtorrent... & i asked which of ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, mythbuntu, & fedora were considered warez?
<Cannoli> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Cannoli> can someone help me on how to install a theme
<Cannoli> please
<_mn_> apt-get   ? just a guess
<Cannoli> no their available online but i dont know how to install them
<newsense> whats the difference between Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 Remix and Kubuntu 8.04, didnt see anything about the defference on the website
<_mn_> kubuntu 8.04 uses KDE3
<Jucato> newsense: regular 8.04 is KDE 3, KDE 4 Remix is, well, KDE 4
<macedon> sa ,para sa faca
<newsense> ok sorry thought 8.04 might have been kde4
<vilhelm> is KDE 4.1 any good?
<newsense> i like 3. better
<newsense> i run 3.5.9 personally
<_mn_> i like kde4
<Dr_willis> Ive gotten where i just use jwm+rox :)
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<myk_robinson> anyone able to help with this:   http://pastebin.ca/1179241
<gt> #kubuntu-es
<KRF> myk_robinson, nothing you can fix ;)
<myk_robinson> that seems to be the case, actually
<myk_robinson> i tried dpkg --configure -a   and apt-get -f install
<myk_robinson> both yield hte same result
<uoaphys> hi guys, from ubuntu 8.04, do I need to add a sources ection to get 4.1? Or can I just do kubuntu-kde4-desktop and then go?
<Dr_willis> The 4.1 factoid has the needed repos you must add.
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dr_willis> uoaphys,  so YES you do need to add a repo.
<uoaphys> drwillis: ubuntu right now is allowing me to install kubuntu-kde4-desktop... will that install 4.0 instead?
<Dr_willis> correct.
<Dr_willis> 4.1 is in its own repo i recall..
<Dr_willis> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 gives the exact info needed
<uoaphys> ok thx
<mrglass> hello
<Dr_willis> Jello!
<mrglass> I'm having a problem getting my windows mobile device to work with ubunt
<mrglass> 8u
<mrglass> *u
<mrglass> I've read the wiki on synce
<mrglass> i keep getting a WARNING that 'Failed to get devices'
<mrglass> does anyone know anything about this?
<ahmos> Dr_willis : hi , do you know a good language translator plz?
<Dr_willis> bablefish web site perhaps?
<mrglass> the exact message displayed is as follows;
<mrglass> sorry if this is a flood
<mrglass> (process:15496): WARNING **: synce_info_from_odccm: Failed to get devices: The name org.synce.odccm was not provided by any .service files
<mrglass> synce-pls: Could not find configuration at path '(Default)'
<ahmos> i need a program ..
<Dr_willis> ahmos,  no idea on a program.
<niklas_> Hey guys
<ahmos> Dr_willis, ok thank's alot
<niklas_> How do I make my computer run smoothly with my hd 2600 PRO graphic card?
<niklas_> Im using Hardy
<Dr_willis> Thats an ATI card?
<bdizzle> hello all
<sd32> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<mysteldark> ayuda
<mysteldark> wine
<mysteldark> instlar un progrmas .MSI
<mysteldark> CON LOS SIGUIENTES COMANDO
<kurumin> Hi
<kurumin> who is brasilian
<kurumin> ?
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> kurumin: Likely the people in the channel #ubuntu-br
<kurumin> tanks
<kurumin> #ubuntu-br
<mysteldark> How i can install .MSI file whit wine msiexec /i Matematicas_de_Microsoft_V._2007.msi
<flaccid> mysteldark: try google
<mysteldark> oks
<vilhelm> anyone here?
<genii> vilhelm: 268 someones, apparently
<vilhelm> i have an mp3 player and i can't delete the folders in it ! anyone?
<_mn_> what all do i need to partition to install kubuntu?  OS = 30 GB (ext3)  Swap = 1GB (swap) Something = 8 GB (????)
<_mn_> vilhelm: what kind is it
<_mn_> ?
<ahmos> #debian
<vilhelm> <_mn_> Creative Muvo X
<_mn_> ahmos: why you type #debian ?
<ahmos> sorry, but can anyone help me setting up my locales
<_mn_> hrmm... vilhelm is it hooked up to your computer via usb or what
<vilhelm> yeah usb
<ahmos> plz!!!
<vilhelm> dont understand why i cant delete the folders :(
<vilhelm> I had 7 mp3 folder and i could delete 4 of them
<ahmos> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<vilhelm> but there are 3 left that I cant delete
<Daisuke_Laptop> !patience | Ahadiel
<ubottu> Ahadiel: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<_mn_> have you gone to command and chnged to that drive or gone to that drive in the equivalent of explorer?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh, wrong Ah
<h0lym0uly> how do i go from ubuntu to kubuntu
<_mn_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<genii> h0lym0uly: install kubuntu-desktop    then choose from the login screen which you want to load when you login
<_mn_> ^^^ type that in terminal
<h0lym0uly> tahst iT?
<genii> !purekde | h0lym0uly - if you decide to ditch gnome and go only with kde
<ubottu> h0lym0uly - if you decide to ditch gnome and go only with kde: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<vilhelm> this sucks :(
<h0lym0uly> how can linux be so easy
<h0lym0uly> its like, so much easier than Wind0w$
<_mn_> vilhelm: have you gone to command and chnged to that drive or gone to that drive in the equivalent of explorer?
<_mn_> wow, i think linux is less user friendly that win
<vilhelm> <_mn_> no i have not
<_mn_> try that
<_mn_> then you can try to delete from there
<samuel> Windows is far less easier than Linux
<vilhelm> it did not help :(
<vilhelm> Access Denied when I try to delete :(
<_mn_> try changin the permission
<samuel> delete from terminal as sudo
<_mn_> Man I like Windows.  Im going to Linux anyway
<ahmos> !utf-8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf-8
<vilhelm> Hey now i got it
<vilhelm> why do i have to be root to delete files from my mp3 player?
<samuel> are you trying to delete them from the computer ?
<_mn_> because it's removable hardware i imagine
<samuel> Is your player sync'ed
<vilhelm> <samuel> i dont know if it's sync'ed
<h0lym0uly> d
<vilhelm> how can i see that?
<ghostcube> vilhelm: how have u uploaded the files
<vilhelm> <ghostcube> what do u mean?
<ghostcube> how do u put the files on the player
<ghostcube> ^^
<illmortal> Can anyone assist me in upgrading from KD3 to KD4 (remix)? Or Do I need to do a clean install?
<vilhelm> <ghostcube> :D :D i just copy them there :P
<ghostcube> illmortal: kde4 can be installed besides kde3
<vilhelm> copy > paste :D
<ghostcube> vilhelm: on linux ?
<vilhelm> <ghostcube> yeah? :D
<vilhelm> is that wrong? :P
<ghostcube> so u copied them as root maybe ?
<illmortal> ghostcube, how would I go about that?
<vilhelm> <ghostcube> might have done that yes
<ghostcube> so u can only remove them by root
<ghostcube> u can see this by
<ghostcube> ls -lisa /folderofmp3player
<samuel> set your device to connect as storage device and just drop and drag
<ghostcube> it shows u the permissons and the ownnership
<ghostcube> illmortal: i think on www.kubuntu.org is an howto
<illmortal> thanks
<ghostcube> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<bdizzle> what is the quick keyboard shortcut to access konsole?
<flaccid> bdizzle: there isnt' one by default
<ghostcube> settings >> configure shortcuts
<bdizzle> oh, I thought it was like Alt + F2 or something, but yeah
<flaccid> bdizzle: thats to run command
<bdizzle> ...same difference?
<flaccid> you asked for shortcut to konsole not run command
<bdizzle> ...
<bdizzle> *faceplam*
<bdizzle> okay, when trying to change the URL of a "Home" icon on the desktop, it claims I do not have sufficient access to write to the file
<bdizzle> how do I change this?
<illmortal> thanks again ghostcube, doing the update right now :D
<ghostcube> np
<asobi> anyone know if verizon fios will work on kubuntu?
<ahmos> people ..i'm confused about setting up my locale and i don't know what to do again.....
<ahmos> so can anybody help me plz
<bdizzle> asobi, what reason do you have to believe it won't
<bdizzle> ahmos, what locale do you mean?
<bdizzle> um, is there a reason why openn office keeps crashing when I exit it?
<asobi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852221
<asobi> verizon also states on their website that they do not support linux
<ahmos> bdizzle, i have some arabic programs which i get an unknown characters when i open it
<bdizzle> install the proper language packages?
<bdizzle> ...verizon also doesn't state they are idiots, but we know that anyway
<bdizzle> I've got DSL at home, and all the setup is based on a web-based program of various menus and boxes and such
<bdizzle> are you going to be using a laptop to connect wirelessly, or is the FIOS connected to your desktop (or will it at least) ?
<ahmos> i've installed everything .. i need my system to be in english but also to display these programs well
<asobi> desktop
<asobi> i have dsl now
<mr---t-> I'm on verizon DSL with linux
<asobi> as am i
<asobi> maybe i am just paranoid
<mr---t-> are you going to fios?
<asobi> yes
<mr---t-> oh
<asobi> hence my asking...
<mr---t-> I missed the first part
<asobi> :/
<mr---t-> look here http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/node/1875
<asobi> good link
<natlin> algum brasileiro?
<mr---t-> glad it helped
<mr---t-> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<natlin> nem é por ajuda nao
<natlin> quero soh saber como listo os canais disponiveis
<mn> hablan espanol?
<bdizzle> no mucho
<mr---t-> natlin: /join #ubuntu-br
<mn> in kubuntu can i sudo apt-get install wine  ?
<bdizzle> yes...
<mn> aiight
<bdizzle> asobe, does it come with an install disk somewhere that has to run on windows, or is it setup via the web-browser?
<bdizzle> out of curiosity, I know wine enables the user to run some windows programs. Is there an equivalent to run mac programs?
<Daisuke_Laptop> bdizzle: there is not
<iss_student> Is there a special channel for Kubuntu with KDE 4.1
<spike_> yes
<spike_> #kubuntu-kde4
<spike_> and/or just #KDE
<spike_> (depending on how specific the issue is)
<spike_> I think kubuntu is currently kde3 still (prolly not for too long tho)
<flaccid> !enter | spike_
<flaccid> !intrepid
<flaccid> aww come on ref
<spike_> lol flaccid :) ForgeAus here
<flaccid> where?
<spike_> no me I'm forgeaus under a differnt nick (on a diff computer thats why)
<flaccid> you should change nicks as its etiquette
<spike_> I normally do, I just overlooked it
<spike_> WOAH!!! thats about the biggest netsplit I ever saw... sofar anyway..
<grendal_prime> ok what is the deal with the damn network manager in kde!~!!!!
<grendal_prime> ok what is the deal with the damn network manager in kde!~!!!!
<grendal_prime> i cant get it to do anything right
<grendal_prime> i keep refering back to just configing my network/interfaces file manually because the nework manager is so dman flaky...what am i doing wrong??
<iss_student> Seems to work fine for me using wireless
<grendal_prime> ok what does you interfaces file look like?
<iss_student> I've actually never looked at it
<grendal_prime> also i create profiles in the openvpn portion of it..but they dont show up as a selectable vpn option.
<grendal_prime> can you look at it now?
<flaccid> if you use knetworkmanager, you must not have the interface(s) configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<grendal_prime> grrrr..so what i just shitcan it?
<grendal_prime> rename it old or something?
<flaccid> what you talkin about
<grendal_prime> the interfaces file
<flaccid> only localhost should be in there
<bdizzle> why can't I get Java plugins to work with Firefox?
<flaccid> knetworkmanager is user based, not system/root...
<ForgeAus> apparently spike_ is also a registered nickname lol :)
<bdizzle> the basic JRE I mean
<ForgeAus> bdizzle, do you have sun java?
<ForgeAus> you might need mozilla's java plugin also...
<bdizzle> I'm pretty sure I installed it
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ForgeAus> what happens when you try to load a java page?
<ForgeAus> (erm I mean page with a java applet)
<bdizzle> sun-java 6 is installed
<ForgeAus> empty grey box?
<iss_student> Ok dumb question does compiz fusion work with Kubuntu running KDE 4.1?
<bdizzle> from firefox, it claims that the plugin isn't installed, offers to try to install it, but says I have to do a manual install
<starbyte-l> AndrewB is here too!
<ForgeAus> iss student yes but I recommend it with kde3 instead
<ForgeAus> (and use kwin for kde4)
<bdizzle> sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-fonts, sun-java6-jre, and sun-java-plugin are all installed
<iss_student> But I like kde 4.1 lol
<ForgeAus> hehe iss, you don't need compiz for kde4
<ForgeAus> it has its own fx
<ForgeAus> but you can still use it (compiz --replace)
<iss_student> Some of the effects are cool to show off at college
<bdizzle> this is very true
<bdizzle> the only reason I had to stop using compiz was it kept getting rid of my title bars, which I kinda need more than the awesome effects
<ForgeAus> bdizzle, then afaik it should be working I don't know how to help you any further? unless you have it disabled in firefox's preferences or something?
<vorian> apachelogger: ping me when you are awake re: ff-qt
<vorian> :)
<iss_student> I try to be a Linux Ambasador at college. Even the instructor that I TA'd for in Intro to Linux refered to me as a Linux Zealot
<flaccid> bdizzle: #firefox
<bdizzle> no, the box for Java in Firefox is checked
<ForgeAus> bdizzle, you can get several different decoratros for compiz
<ForgeAus> yeah I have to agree with flaccid #firefox may be more able to assist you
<bdizzle> ok
<flaccid> if its firefox2 i wouldnt expect it to work
<ForgeAus> I tend to recommend firefox 3 these days anyway, about the only thing that I miss from ff2 is tabmix plus and theres developing versions of that available too...
<zenrei> hello everyone
<zenrei> does anyone know how configure a soundcard ?
<grendal_prime> ok
<grendal_prime> ok axed the interfaces file
<grendal_prime> knetwork manager seems to work for fireing up the eth0 with no problem..
<grendal_prime> but..i cannot get a vnp profile to work..does that make any sence?
<zenrei> can anyone help me istall KDE 4.1?
<flaccid> !kde4 | zenrei
<ubottu> zenrei: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> grendal_prime: you might want to try vpnc or kvpn or whatever it is for the vpn
<flaccid> and report that as a bug
<grendal_prime> no those dont work.
<grendal_prime> this is working fine now
<flaccid> suit yourself
<grendal_prime> i needed the openvpn network-manager plugin installed
<grendal_prime> i apparently uninstalled it at some point
<flaccid> ok
<grendal_prime> see this works reasonable well now.
<grendal_prime> i was under the impression that the knetworkmanager read the interfaces file
<flaccid> yeah so problem was user :p
<flaccid> negative
<flaccid> it respects the interfaces file but does not use it as knetworkmanager is run by users not root
<grendal_prime> after i renamed that file...everything started up fine.
<grendal_prime> right..after you said that i was like oooo so its some user level netwoking tool
<flaccid> you need the interface file still to define localhost
<grendal_prime> i didnt realize that was possible
<grendal_prime> im really use to core debian.
<flaccid> this is the same as debian
<grendal_prime> well ive always just used the interfaces file and beat it up when i needed to change something
<flaccid> yes so interfaces is for global/root/system config. knetworkmanager and networkmanager are the bridge for users to be able to manipulate a network device and use it
<grendal_prime> ok so i need the interfaces file but i need to comment out everything accept the loopback interface?
<flaccid> correct and that is all that is there by default out of box..
<grendal_prime> yes i seem to remember something about that now.
<flaccid> so in essence, the main feature i want to see in knetworkmanager now is a function to export current interface config back to /etc/network/interfaces . this is handy for making wireless connection on boot etc
<grendal_prime> well i think the reason i got into adjusting things in the interfaces file was that i run vbox on this machine and i was briding some things so that i could directly connect to the vm's with ssh.
<flaccid> ok
<grendal_prime> in not doing that anymore though...at least not right now
<Agent_bob> what's a good mirror for downloading debian iso's
<Agent_bob> or any distro ?
<flaccid> thats off topic
<zenrei> can someone tell me where to find /etc/apt/sources.list
<bdizzle> .. . in /etc/apt ?
<flaccid> zenrei: open konq or dolphin and put in /etc/apt as the location and you will see it
<Agent_bob> flaccid i didn't see anyone talking...   sorry if i butted in.
<zenrei> thank
<mixed1234> anyone here use Hydrogen?  I'm trying to find out if there is a place where I can download beats for hydrogen
<flaccid> Agent_bob: thos questions are great for #kubuntu-offtopic its support here for kubuntu :)
<jesse_> can anyone explain what the wmaster0 network interface is/does?
<illmortal> Does anyone know how to setup shortcut keys for your keyboard on KDE4 as well as change the clock to normal from military time? o.o;
<Agent_bob> flaccid you sound like you don't want me here.     if so i can take a hint.
<grendal_prime> i wich sun would get stuff together and offer some sort of virtual switch componant for that program.
<grendal_prime> it would make everything sooo much easyer..they could really give vmware a run for the money if they had just a virtual switch componant.
<zenrei> thanks flaccid I am big noob at linux so thank you
<jesse_> illmortal: Kmenu -> System Settings -> Keyboard and mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<illmortal> jesse... lol it's horribly limited.
<illmortal> i thought there was a different way to modify it.
<jesse_> illmortal: then try System Settings -> "Advanced..." tab => Input actions
<zenrei> hey flaccid so do i paste this deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu in the sourcelist
<zenrei> ?
<grendal_prime> by the way flaccid  I just checked...it looks like knetworkmanager writes a new interfaces file if it does not find one.
<grendal_prime> it sets the eth0 to dhcp
<illmortal> eh... advanced doesn't help.
<illmortal> Non-remix version is a lot more user friendly than remix (kde4)
<favro> how come I can't profile the boot sequence in hardy like I could in gutsy/feisty/edgy/dapper?
<flaccid> zenrei: yep
<flaccid> zenrei: join #kubuntu-kde4 for help
<zenrei> #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> zenrei: type /join #kubuntu-kde4
<bdizzle> need help with something
<bdizzle> my desktop won't let me change the URL of icons at all
<bdizzle> it claims I don't have proper permissions
<zzl> how do i install vmware in kubuntu
<holym0ly> hi, i installed openvz.  now that i've had my share of fun, i want to uninstall it.  how to do so? reason why i want to uninstall is because now i want to go play with Xen =)
<zzl> how to install vmware in kubuntu
<flaccid> !vmware | zzl
<ubottu> zzl: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<bdizzle_> okay, sweet
<zzl> can I run virtualbox in kubuntu as well?
<eddieftw> yes zzl
<[uBp]Borris> hey fella's
<bdizzle_> okay, other question. For some reason, kubuntu is claiming that I do not have write / modify permissions on my desktop folder
<zzl> eddieftw: after i install that, can I install windows and browse the internet, or do I still need to set stuff up to do that?
<eddieftw> !chmod bdizzle_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod bdizzle_
<eddieftw> !chmod | bdizzle_
<ubottu> bdizzle_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<eddieftw> yes zzl
<bdizzle_> okay
<zzl> eddieftw: thank you
<bdizzle_> I also have an issue with the trash bin. There are four folders in there  that it again claims it does not have access to
<bdizzle_> I'm thinking that the entire home directory is having problems
<[uBp]Borris> sounds that way
<[uBp]Borris> :S
<bdizzle_> how would I check the permissions on the home directory?
<bdizzle_> I've done it before, but I dont' remember the command for it
<flaccid> bdizzle_: ls -ld ~
<bdizzle_> ok
<bdizzle_> hmm
<bdizzle_> okay, it showing drwxr -xr -x on /home/user directory
<bdizzle_> and claims /home is owned by root
<[uBp]Borris> okay, home should be owned by root
<[uBp]Borris> who is /home/user owned by?
<bdizzle_> and the /home/user?
<bdizzle_> owned by user
<eddieftw> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<[uBp]Borris> that's good.... okay.... ummmm
<eddieftw> !chown
<zzl> wait, say i have the xp cd, I can just use it to install on virtualbox, or do I need to turn it into an .iso again/
<bdizzle_> yeah, checking
<[uBp]Borris> personally, i would do this: (correct me if i'm wrong)
<[uBp]Borris> sudo chown -R user /home/user
<flaccid> why change it?
<[uBp]Borris> change what? the ownership?
<[uBp]Borris> he says it's all messed up
<bdizzle_> it won't let me change links to icons on desktop and is having problems with not being able to empty the trash completely
<[uBp]Borris> and that's an easy way to get everything within your home directory owned by the user
<bdizzle_> both of which saying it doesn't have the permissions
<grendal_prime> ok this makes no sence
<bdizzle_> hmm?
<[uBp]Borris> grendal_prime: how so?
<djdarkman> does someone know how can I force firefox to use the language of my choice will spellchecking?
<grendal_prime> i was told that knetworkmanager does not have anything to do with the infaces file, but when i adjust the nework settings in knetwork manager it adjusts the interfaces file
<bazhang> djdarkman, what language
<[uBp]Borris> knetworkmanager DOES affect them
<[uBp]Borris> personally, i like wicd. it has an official .deb, it's fast, easy, and even supports WPA
<flaccid> how so?
<grendal_prime> this is making me nuts
<grendal_prime> it flat out does not work..
<djdarkman> bazhang: I have installed multiple lanugaees, to use in Open Office, but firefox uses Romanian because I`m in Romania, but I want to use english
<[uBp]Borris> flaccid: how so to what?
<flaccid> meh
<bazhang> djdarkman, check the ff plugin quick locale switcher
<djdarkman> thanks bazhang hope it works
<grendal_prime> [uBp]Borris: i have openvpn connections i need to make..doe it support that as well?
<grendal_prime> [uBp]Borris: i dont see any package called wicd
<bdizzle_> you have to download wicd from sourceforge
<bdizzle_> it comes as a .deb file, which is good, but you have to uninstall knetwork-manager and network-manager to get it to work
<grendal_prime> thought he said it was an office packaged
<bdizzle_> for wireless, its a charm, and picks up more networks than knetwork-manager does
<grendal_prime> official that is
<bdizzle_> no, its not, its 3rd party
<grendal_prime> ok here is the thing..i dont use wireless accept for like 1 10th of my work, most of it is done via wired connection.
<grendal_prime> or serial cable when im configureing hardware.
<grendal_prime> i just need something that will let me turn on the network and connect via an openvpn network. I can even use dhcp in most cases.
<grendal_prime> Ive been just adjusting the interfaces file as i need to.
<grendal_prime> is anyone left here?
<grendal_prime> so basically i rename the interfaces file to something else, restart the network, and hey knetwork manager works great untell i restart the box..then ..its jacked flaky, and the vpn connetion does..well nothing.
<zzl> can virtualbox be used to emulate pc games?
<grendal_prime> zzl: some
<zzl> ok
<zzl> thanks for the reply
<grendal_prime> i wouldnt want to run like wow on it or something like that
<zzl> like counterstrike?
<grendal_prime> you need accelerated video for that kinda of stuff..
<grendal_prime> i dont think thats possible in a vm enviroment.
<zzl> oh yeah, and can you save the operating systems you already loaded in VB once before?
<grendal_prime> i run alot of stuff in vm(job requires it) but games, well its just silly to do that.
<zzl> one more question grendal
<zzl> let's say I shutdown VB and loaded it the next day. Is the os i loaded before going to be there for me to load again?
<tekgeeklt> anyone know the program that allows for mp3, picture,video preview by hovering over files
<bdizzle> hello
<testi_> Kubuntu KDE should not copy Usability Bugs from Windows
<testi_> such as 5 times shift opens a weird dialog
<nathan_> sup
<zzbeers> wtf
<kayess> Is this a good place to ask about intrepid, or there a separate channel for that?
<jpds> kayess: Try: #ubuntu+1
<kayess> Thanks jpds
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a new error...  guess i never really go without a fresh install that long
<Daisuke_Ido> i ran out of space on /boot
<qbit>  /msg NickServ identify qbit
<donald> Hey guys, am trying to install Skype but it is an 32-bit program but I am running Kubuntu 8.04.1 64-bit and it's telling me wrong archetecture when installing it. Any way around it? It came in a .deb package.
<SmokeEater85911> can anybody help me out with a sound issue?
<SmokeEater85911> *twiddles thumbs*
<SmokeEater85911> well if anybody is here PM me plz thanks
<concernedcitizen> SmokeEater85911: if I learnt anything from being here, don't ask to ask a question.
<concernedcitizen> just ask :)
<SmokeEater85911> lol k
<SmokeEater85911> sorry
<SmokeEater85911> I recently installed Kubuntu and cant get all my speakers to work
<SmokeEater85911> I have speakers and a subwoofer installed in my laptop but the sub wont play
<SmokeEater85911> any ideas, suggestions?
<concernedcitizen> can't help you there, no experience with surroun dsound
<SmokeEater85911> ive asked on the kubuntu forums too.. no dice
<concernedcitizen> try the ubuntu forums?
<SmokeEater85911> I figured they would just tell me to go to kubuntu... but they are the same structure right? the only diff is the interface
<SmokeEater85911> GNOME vs KDE thats all
<SmokeEater85911> a couple people link me to some sites but they arent for my model laptop
<SmokeEater85911> I had 1 other problem
<SmokeEater85911> when i go into standby or hibernate it never actually does it, the screen goes black but the PC still stays on
<SmokeEater85911> any ideas on that one?
<SmokeEater85911> the only way to get out of it is to hold the power button and restart
<concernedcitizen> Smoke
<SmokeEater85911> yeah?
<concernedcitizen> I think its a known issue for the ibernation etc.
<concernedcitizen> I'm having the same problem as well
<concernedcitizen> just shutdown
<concernedcitizen> your system
<concernedcitizen> the startup speed is equally fast as hibernating in windows
<concernedcitizen> and all your applications will load up
<concernedcitizen> just as you shut it down
<SmokeEater85911> I like to have all my windows up and all and be able to turn it on and boom its ready
<SmokeEater85911> yeah, I guess linux DOES boot faster than windows by far
<SmokeEater85911> the thing that takes the longes waiting for is the Kubuntu load screen before it actually boots..
<concernedcitizen> I'm loving it.
<SmokeEater85911> i wish there were a way to shorten the boot time like you could in windows
<concernedcitizen> I should reinstall compiz
<SmokeEater85911> Compiz doesnt like my video card, so Im gonna leave it alone
<SmokeEater85911> compiz made other video things go crazy for some reason
<concernedcitizen> so far my kubuntu is a good conversational starter
<concernedcitizen> during lectures
<SmokeEater85911> haha yeah, "what OS is that?!" heh
<SmokeEater85911> nobody has seen something move so clean and fluid
<SmokeEater85911> I am still trying to find a cool dock to use
<SmokeEater85911> the Kooldock isnt that great
<concernedcitizen> I find it interesting that
<SmokeEater85911> i wish they made Stardock for KDE
<concernedcitizen> playing TF2 over wine, gives me at least 20% performance boost over playing it in windows
<SmokeEater85911> really
<SmokeEater85911> I need to either figure out how to get windows to allow me a larger partition or buy a 2nd bigger HDD for kubuntu to go on
<SmokeEater85911> i have a 250gb hdd, 190gb free but it wouldnt let me make a partition larger than 20gb
<SmokeEater85911> er 15gb
<SmokeEater85911> i wanna get some new window decorations though
<SmokeEater85911> Im tired of the same ole blue
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<lkbryant> how do i get my ctrl-tab working again on my firefox?
<lkbryant> right now, its just switching between desktops
<lkbryant> pissing me off
<lkbryant> =(
<zzl> what's a good linux distro that could read the original unicodes of programs?
<ActionParsnip> lkbryant: disable the keyboard shortcut for switching desktops
<ActionParsnip> lkbryant: and dont cuss, its a great way to get banned from channels
<thefish> my knetworkmanager (intel wireless) refuses to connect to wireless nets, anyone seen/fixed this? wicd works "out the box"
<thefish> i get NetworkManager: <WARN>  connection_get_settings_cb(): connection_get_settings_cb: Invalid connection: 'NMSettingIP4Config' / 'method' invalid: 1
<arty__> hi all
<thefish> hi arty
<arty__> caaan anyone help me :)
<lkbryant> when did i "cuss" ?
<lkbryant> lol
<arty__> I have kubuntu :) and if I click on start then Log Of and hibernate everything is ok but if I start PC and log on write pass me network card dont work :(
<lkbryant> also, is there any way to create a shortcut to launch the terminal ?
<lkbryant> from the keyboard?
<arty__> I must restart pc and hnet work fine
<lkbryant> im not really a mouse guy =(
<lkbryant> and don't tell me to use CLI, i have my reasons for needing a GUI
<ActionParsnip> thefish: my netgear is atheros based, its the one at www.efficientpc.co.uk and works out of the box
<thefish> ActionParsnip: 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> lkbryant: piss me off is cussing
<thefish> my intel has always worked flawlessly, just recently its started borking, and it doesnt save stuff in kwallet any more either
<arty__> ayone help pls :)
<ActionParsnip> thefish: theres a bug i think with intel stuff, check it out
<ActionParsnip> !ask | arty__
<ubottu> arty__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<thefish> lkbryant: ALT+F2 will start the launcher, then type the first few bits of the app you want ie kons...
<lkbryant> since when ?
<thefish> ActionParsnip: a NM bug? cos i can do it manually just fine, and wicd works perfectly as well
<lkbryant> i type terminal in the launcher and it doesnt launch the terminal but a konqueror
<ActionParsnip> thefish: i prefer yakuake, launchers are for kids
<lkbryant> am i doing something wrong here?
<thefish> hehe
<arty__> ubottu: sry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sry
<ActionParsnip> lkbryant: you are using kde, so its konsole
<lkbryant> ahh finally
<arty__> WHY IF I HIBERNATE PC and then START DONT work me network card
<ActionParsnip> lkbryant: you could also use xterm, there are many
<arty__> ActionParsnip: pls help
<PolitikerALT> arty: maybe using s2disk could help?
<ActionParsnip> arty__: you need to tell the nic to wake up when you unhibernate the rig
<arty__> ActionParsnip: how ? :) help
<ActionParsnip> arty__: get websearching theres LOADS of stuff on hibernation as its a massive pain and a lot of work to get nice
<thefish> ActionParsnip: that confused the hell out of me! i thought you meant yukuake as a replacement for NM :D
<ActionParsnip> thefish: no, its instead of having a console floating round and getting lost
<thefish> ye, looks nice
<ActionParsnip> thefish: you can also hide it mid command which rocks
<thefish> cool
<thefish> not available in the 810 standard repos though
<SmokeEater85911> so im not the only guy with suspend/hibernation issues
<SmokeEater85911> *whew*
<ActionParsnip> thefish: ive got it
<ActionParsnip> thefish: sudo apt-get install yakuake
<ActionParsnip> SmokeEater85911: everyone does, its 1 of 2 useless things in linux that arent worth the effort imho, suspend and compiz
<SmokeEater85911> lol yeah compiz destroyed my last install, had to flush and restore linux
<arty__> ActionParsnip: so your advice is turn normal pc
<thefish> ActionParsnip: 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> !info yakuake | thefish
<ubottu> thefish: yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 176 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<thefish> ah got it
<thefish> mixing up as and us :)
<ActionParsnip> arty__: huh?
<arty__> anyone use katapult?
<thefish> yukuake != yakuake
<arty__> why dont work :( if I click al+space dont work :(
<arty__> I already kill and new start
<ActionParsnip> arty__: got latest updates?
<ActionParsnip> arty__: i dont use it so thats all i can suggest, yuo could reinstall it
<frido_> I have a screensaver that acts kind of strange, it only starts after I move the mouse after the designated time-out
<frido_> and I don't understand why
<ActionParsnip> frido_: you all updated?
<lkbryant> what is the latest version of kubuntu called?   feisty honey?
<frido_> yes
<lkbryant> whats the exact name ?
<lkbryant> or is it, "etch" ?
<ActionParsnip> lkbryant: latest is intrepid ibex
<bazhang> latest stable is hardy heron
<lkbryant> hmm on xen, whats the latest dist i can use?
<lkbryant> im trying to create an virt image
<lkbryant> is it, "edgy" ?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> it is hardy heron
<lkbryant> so on /etc/xen-tools/xen-tools.conf ,  what do i put ? dist   = edgy     # Default distribution to install.
<lkbryant> bah whatever, reboot time
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<incorrect> hmm do i need to install extra components for dolphin to conenct to smb shares?
<incorrect> or konq for that matter
<ActionParsnip> incorrect: smbmount
<ActionParsnip> incorrect: i guess
<jussi01> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<havocologe> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<havocologe> !package svn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package svn
<havocologe> what package i have to upgrade if i wanna upgrade my svn shell client?
<ActionParsnip> how do you get a "compelling replacement" for anything?
<ActionParsnip> !find svn
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-svn, libsvn-dev, libsvn-doc, libsvn-java, libsvn-javahl (and 37 others)
<incorrect> weird i just get timeouts
<incorrect> sigh
<havocologe> !find svn
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-svn, libsvn-dev, libsvn-doc, libsvn-java, libsvn-javahl (and 37 others)
<havocologe> yeah but which of that is the simple console client ?
<ActionParsnip> havocologe: no idea, id do a dpkg -l | grep svn to see what you have installed
<flaccid> incorrect: looks like a network/dns problem
<flaccid> havocologe: svn
<incorrect> even with the ip address i can't connect which is very strange
<flaccid> incorrect: test with smbclient in konsole
<Brootux> Hallo, ich habe mal eine kleine Frage, und zwar habe ich eben mittels Adept das Paket ftpd-ssl (alternativer ftpd mit ssl unterstützung) installiert, nun weiß ich aber nicht wie man diesen einrichten kann...funktionieren tut er zwar schon, das heißt ich kann mich von einem client zum server mittels ssl erfolgreich verbinden, jedoch kommt dann eine fehlermeldung beim clientprogramm: "Opening ASCII mode SSL data connection for /bin/ls"  und
<Brootux> danach kommt ein "Timeout detected!" bedeutet das, dass der Client mittels ssl nicht auf ls vom Serversystem zugreifen kann? bitte helft mir :)
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<spasssssgi> ey
<spasssssgi> was lauft
<spasssssgi> lol
<spasssssgi> hallo
<favro> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<spasssssgi> i can not english
<jussi01> spasssssgi: german?
<spasssssgi> jes
<flaccid> !de | spasssssgi
<ubottu> spasssssgi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Niksoni> hello ppl
<dbglt> is editing my sources file sufficient to upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<flaccid> dbglt: yes
<flaccid> !intrepid | dbglt
<ubottu> dbglt: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<dbglt> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> np
<The_ManU_212> for what are there av solutions like clamav?
<The_ManU_212> isnt my system save with default settings after installation?
<ghostcube> The_ManU_212: if u dont accepts any files u dont know
<ghostcube> u can write viruses for linux too but not this ammount of
<ghostcube> only a few
<ghostcube> the most in spread are POC
<mooper> cut an paste in kubuntu is rubbish
<mooper> how do I make it better
<mooper> It just doesnt sometimes
<mooper> I have to click around and empty the bloody klipper cashe
<flaccid> !enter | mooper
<ubottu> mooper: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<The_ManU_212> ghostcube: POC?
<ghostcube> proof of concept
<ghostcube> only testing viruses
<The_ManU_212> ghostcube: whats the sense of a AV for linux?
<flaccid> mooper: you could submit a bug, put up with it or see if the app in question is not qt/kde
<ghostcube> The_ManU_212: not get infected :D
<The_ManU_212> ghostcube: so its recommended to install udner liunux a av and a firewall like udner windows?
<ghostcube> nah not recommended
<ghostcube> u can use it
<ghostcube> but firewall on an linux desktop is to heavy
<The_ManU_212> ghostcube: ubuntu offers ufw...
<favro> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<payman_> a
<flaccid> if you store windows files, particularly executables then AV might be appropriate, otherwise no use
<ghostcube> The_ManU_212: i know never used it
<ghostcube> i have an nat router :|
<ghostcube> so why should i use an fw
<payman_> join #ubuntu-ir
<The_ManU_212> ghostcube: yep
<The_ManU_212> thx
<The_ManU_212> ghostcube: have you an av scaner active on your linux?
<flaccid> ghostcube: for protection from the LAN :)
<ghostcube> flaccid: not on my linux box i use this only on windows
<flaccid> true ghostcube
<ghostcube> flaccid: if i think my ping is to high i run wireshark rofl
<flaccid> heh thats funny
<payman> i want ebook about ubuntu can you help me?
<ghostcube> flaccid: any idea how to get the vendor of an wlan adapter on an eeepc ?
<ghostcube> i thought lspci will show it but nah
<flaccid> payman: you can buy ubuntu official guide off ebay
<flaccid> ghostcube: does it show in lspci at all?
<ghostcube> nope
<payman> i cant buy any things bucase im in iran
<flaccid> ghostcube: perhaps or lshw or the system logs
<flaccid> payman: try google
<flaccid> there may be some free ebooks around not sure
<payman> thx:)
<flaccid> np
<ghostcube> flaccid: ok found something on ubuntueee.com
<ghostcube> :D
 * shentino tiptoes inside for the first time
<shentino> hi all
<|_void_|> greetings, may i have a question?
<flaccid> !ask | |_void_|
<ubottu> |_void_|: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<etfb> I'm being slowly driven insane by the brutal piece of garbage that is kpvnc.  Does anyone know of an alternative that isn't (a) undocumented and (b) stupid?
<flaccid> etfb: perhaps just use the client normally
<etfb> flaccid: I don't understand what you mean.  Can you explain further?
<flaccid> etfb: if you have no luck with a frontend like kvpnc then perhaps doing it manual with the vpn client direct is more viable
<|_void_|> So, i have a problem with kpowersave. I am using KDE 4 and the problem is following: the kpowersave siply ignores if i connect it to an ac adapter. It only sees that the batery is charging but it does not see the adapter. (this happens only if the adapter isnt connected to it when it starts). If i conect the adapter before i boot up it shows the adapter connected.
<|_void_|> But if i disconect it while the computer is on, it still thinks that the adapter is connected.
<|_void_|> can anyone hepl me?
<|_void_|> it worked normaly until now.
<flaccid> doesn't look like it
<|_void_|> and its not a HW error
<flaccid> thus why i suggested without a frontend
<etfb> flaccid: Interesting idea.  I'll see what I can come up with.  Thanks.
<|_void_|> btw, gnomePowerManager is working normaly
<flaccid> etfb: what is the vpn type?
<etfb> flaccid: pptp, unfortunately.  The damning part is that I can connect using VPN (apparently) but can't make Remote Desktop work; yet when I try from inside the network, RDP works flawlessly, so I know it's not that.
<flaccid> um this has nothing to do with kvpnc then
<flaccid> contact the administrator of your vpn
<flaccid> vpn access is not necessarily the same as being on the lan
<etfb> flaccid: No, if it had nothing to do with vpn, then the rdp would fail no matter where I was.  But since it works when I'm inside the network and not when I'm outside, it's definitely the VPN that's the problem.
<flaccid> thats not true either
<flaccid> anyway, best t port scan while on the vpn. if it returns closed or filtered....
<etfb> It must be.  If RDP works, then it works.  If it doesn't, then it doesn't.  There's no other explanation that doesn't involve pixies and magic.
<flaccid> you obviously have nevered configured a vpn
<flaccid> or a firewall for that matter
<etfb> Sadly, neither has the sysadmin, since it's a total dog's breakfast.  DNS is stuffed, and gods only know how we get the internet working from day to day.
<flaccid> then stop blaming kvpnc or the client or whatever and start port scanning and reporting to your vpn admin..
<etfb> But since you can't VPN into a network from the inside, what else can I do but keep fiddling with settings?
<flaccid> ^^ do the above
 * etfb sighs resignedly
<flaccid> and yes you can vpn on the lan with a lot of vpns
<flaccid> a matter of configuration again
<etfb> OK, I'll go find out what "port scanning" is and see what I can do with it.
<flaccid> etfb: install nmapfe and nmap and scan the rdp port of the rdp server once connected to the lan
<flaccid> i mean once on the vpn
<shentino> Oh I get it.  Consent to ask is implied.
<etfb> flaccid: Cool, I'll do that.  If all else fails, I'll tell my boss that he needs to hire you, ship you to Canberra and set you loose on our network, on the grounds that you seem to know considerably more than anyone I work with...
<shentino> Is this a support channel?  I'm wondering, because this is where konversation's default settings dumped me :P
<PolALT> yes, it is
 * etfb heads off to learn about nmap and see what a mess the sysadmin has made of his work network (joy)
<flaccid> heh im 1 drive from canberra
<shentino> ok, so where do I go if I just want to chit-chat rather than tie up a support line?
<FoxIII> #kubuntu-offtopic
<shentino> thanks
<al-amin> hi,,,who use linux here??
 * XenThraL resists the urge to be sarcastic
<XenThraL> I use linux
 * FoxIII thinks XenThraL 'should' be sarcastic :D
<XenThraL> I had typed "no this is an apple appreciation channel"
<FoxIII> lol
<XenThraL> but decided not to press enter
<FoxIII> I just had far too many things I wanted to say running around in my head couldn't decide which one to use. lolol
<SilentDis> aargh.  I just rebooted my machine, and my choice in resolutions is messed up.  I can only go as high as 640x480. Kubuntu 8.04, Nvidia restricted driver.
<SilentDis> tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, that doesn't give vid options anymore.
<douglas> can I start amarok an my desktop from my laptop using ssh? I have ssh set up with the desktop as the server. HOW?
<|_void_|> does anyone know about an alternative for kpowersave, plz?
<SilentDis> douglas: you want to spawn amarok on a laptop that is SSHed into your desktop, right?
<douglas> I want to spank amarok on the desktop.
<douglas> sending it commands would be nice to so I can change the music. My desktop plays through the house stereo.
<SilentDis> douglas: ahh, you're looking to use the ssh term over on your lappy to make amarok open on the desktop correct?
<douglas> yes, remote contol like.
<douglas> my laptop has wifi
<SilentDis> douglas: do you want to then be able to CONTROL the program?
<douglas> that would be nice
<douglas> I managed to turn it off my killing it with top
<SilentDis> douglas: you cannot 'port' programs from one xsession to another.  your option is to VNC into your desktop machine from your laptop (rather than use SSH) and just control it from there.
<SilentDis> douglas: or, you can do what i do.  spawn amarok on my lappy and have it play out of the desktop speakers and have full control over it.
<SilentDis> douglas: make sense?
<douglas> SilentDis: No, how do you send the music to the desktop?
<SilentDis> douglas: so... you want to send a file from the laptop machine over to the desktop, then play it with amarok?
<Ghis> Hi I just try my connection...
<SilentDis> douglas: i must've gotten confused.  can you state what you want as a final end result?  rather than just focus on tools here, that might be easier :)
<douglas> SilentDis: All the music, speakers and amarok are on the desktop. I just want to contol the program from my laptop. you say it can't be done withou a remote desktop program, if I understand you.
<douglas> hello ghis it works
<SilentDis> douglas: you have 2 options.  1-VNC into your desktop machine and just control your whole desktop. 2-spawn amarok on the lappy and it'll play out of the desktop machine.
<douglas> ok so how do you do #2?
<SilentDis> douglas: desktop machine running kubuntu 8.04.1?
<douglas> yes, but lappy would not boot it so it is running lenny
<douglas> lenny with kde made to be as much like kubuntu as I could.
<SilentDis> douglas: no worries.  on the laptop, `ssh -Y user@host.name`.   then `amarok &`.  it'll pop up and look like it's just another app on the lappy.  when you hit play, it'll come out your desktop speakers.
<douglas> nice! Means porting all the music :-( but I can do it.
<SilentDis> douglas: no, no porting music
<SilentDis> douglas: it's an app running on your desktop.  you've just 'added a screen' to your desktop machine, ala the SSH session.
<SilentDis> douglas: (it's a little more complicated than that, but it's an easy analogy)
<SilentDis> douglas: you'll have full access to your current amarok music repository, just as if you opened amarok on the desktop.
<SilentDis> douglas: the only 'downside' is you have to keep the ssh connection and amarok open on your laptop.
<SilentDis> douglas: any questions?  i think i've got my vid issue solved, and i need to restart x :)
<SilentDis> douglas: all i hear are crickets from ya.  I will return in 3-5 min, tops.
<douglas> SilentDis: it runs like a snail but seems to be comming up. It is complaining about amarok booting slower that normal.
<SilentDis> ahhhh, much better :)
<mutable> Hello. Is it possible to disable locking session when switching users via KMenu? How? Thanks.
<Autoscum> Hey, guys.
<Autoscum> I got a problem installing nVidia drivers. Here's the pastebinned log -> http://pastebin.com/m440ec3
<Autoscum> I'm using Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 3
<aetern> Maybe use envy command?
<Autoscum> Could you please clairify that? :)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<aetern> you should install envy (apt-get install envy) and use envy command to install ati or nVidia drivers
<BluesKaj> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Autoscum> Great. Thanks. :)
<nikhil_> hi there
<Autoscum> Okay, it's installed.
<rafael_> how i install programs in ubnuntu 8.04?
<Autoscum> I tried to run it as a command (envyng) but nothing happens.
<nikhil_> how is kde environment.  I thought GNome is quite stable in Ubuntu
<Autoscum> Rafael, use Adept Manager. :)
<aetern> i'm very sad, thad i can't use ubuntu on my laptop, because he freezes (working only 1 key on keyboard - shutdown)...
<rafael_> thanks
<aetern> rafael, if using ubuntu, use synaptics. It's easy to use! Or you can download .deb installation files (like from opera or skype) and duble click on it.
<Autoscum> Yeah, I think Envy's gonna do it. :)
<rafael_> how i install the adept manager?? xD
<Autoscum> It's already there. :)
<Autoscum> Menu -> System - Adept
<aetern> arafael, use synaptics (system->administration->synaptics)
<Autoscum> I gotta reboot.
<aetern> adept is for kubuntu, i think
<nikhil__> adept is for K and synaptics is for U
<rafael_> i'm installing adept for menu
<rafael_> in ubuntu 8.04
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<rafael_> how i use adept? i'm new user in ubuntu
<dinosaur-rus> is there any way to tell the X server that my LCD monitor supports 75 Hz refresh rate? frequency ranges in xorg.conf are set, but no effect so far...
<rafael_> how i use adept manager?
<ghostcube> rafael_: what u going to do ?
<dinosaur-rus> rafael_: what exactly is problematic to you?
<vilhelm> what is the command to see if a harddisk is mounted?
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> I can't get firefox to load anymore after installing firefox 3.0 the other night
<ghostcube> bdizzle: try to start in safe mode and deactivate the plugs not compatible
<dinosaur-rus> vilhelm: "mount" will show you all mounted devices
<bdizzle> how do I open it in safe mode?
<rafael_> i need instal echat-0.02_lnx.tgz
<rafael_> and clamav-0.93.3.tar.gz
<dinosaur-rus> rafael_: Adept has nothing to do with source tarballs
<rafael_> and what i do this?
<bdizzle> wait, how do you open firefox in safe mode? or do I have to do that from command line?
<dinosaur-rus> rafael_: unpack is somewhere and read "INSTALL", "README" or something like that for instructions
<bdizzle> when you "purge" something, it should remove all references of that program from your system, right?
<Pici> bdizzle: All configurations, except those stored in your users home directory.
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> so for a perfectly clean install of firefox, I'd need to remove the ones in the home directory too? (already have bookmarks backed up)
<Pici> Yep
<bdizzle> ok
<bdizzle> then restart computer or just X-org?
<Pici> bdizzle: You shouldnt need to restart anything just for a firefox purge/reinstall
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> strange, when I ran the find files / folders for firefox, I have stuff coming up in /etc , /usr/lib, and /usr/share
<bdizzle> okay, I tried a purge, removed the .mozilla folder in the home directory, re-installed firefox, and it still won't load. The program crashes out on the loading portion
<bdizzle> gah, firefox finally loaded, but its slow
<bdizzle> as in non'functional
<dinosaur-rus> bdizzle: use Opera :P
<bdizzle> lol
<BluesKaj> dinosaur-rus, that kind of advice doesn't help the underlying problem
<dinosaur-rus> BluesKaj: I know
<Richlv> does kubuntu livecd contain any gps related software ?
<Denise> is it good to use tripwire?
<BluesKaj> Richlv, I doubt it , but you can search on adept or google-linux
<bdizzle> Richlv: I don't believe so
<bdizzle> but I think you can get some from the repos
<bdizzle> okay, firefox should not take five minutes to load, and then one second to freeze up
<Pici> bdizzle: Is it using up your CPU when it is loading?
<bdizzle> a bit
<bdizzle> I tried to enter something into the address bar and it froze after the first "w" in "www.google.com," I clicked on the bookmark link and the cursor froze for a second over it, then gave me an error asking me to terminate the program or wait it out
<Ash-Fox> bdizzle, fun.
<bdizzle> oh yeah
<Melchmon> Would kde4 work well on a 1.6ghz 256mb pc
<Ash-Fox> No.
<Melchmon> kk
<Ash-Fox> Get 1GB of RAM.
<Ash-Fox> Although honestly, I don't know why you would use KDE4, it's not ready for production usage.
<Melchmon> i heard it was light wight.
<Pici> Melchmon: Perhaps you are confusing it with xfce4 ?
<Ash-Fox> KDE3 is more 'light weight' than KDE4.
<Melchmon> Pici no. I was just wondering
<Ash-Fox> Pici, xfce4 is minimal, not light weight :/
<Pici> Melchmon: Okay :)
<habtool> Ash-Fox, i am running it and it is quite nice, with the beta nvidia drivers and some tweaking. but using kontact/kmail from kde3
<Pici> Ash-Fox: I know, but its lighter than KDE
<Ash-Fox> Pici, depends on what you run in it. If you're going to run KDE applications in it, no point using it.
<Hydrogen> xfce is a waste of space
<Pici> Ash-Fox: Of course
<Melchmon> Pici, i guess flux wtf
<Ash-Fox> habtool, I find the kicker replacement not as 'snappy' and get quite irritated by the current scheming options, as colors and settings aren't quite adjustable like they were in kde3 (I have no idea how to change the color of the panel that replaces kicker for example_.
<Ash-Fox> But, due to the fact that certain KDE applications aren't available in KDE4, can't raelly consider it ready yet.
<ahox> Melchmon, Ash-Fox: I think KDE4.1 works rather nicely on this kind of machine, I have it running
<ahox> Melchmon, Ash-Fox: of course one has to disable the special effects
<habtool> Ash-Fox, yes it is a bit limited just now, but at least the who;le setup is quite stable now since 4.1. Not for everyone yet ;) I have a few partitions with other oprtions, so kubuntu and arch are only two with kde4. i just enjoy watching kde4 as it evolves
<Melchmon> ahox,  of course
<habtool> ahox, with the latest nvidia the compositing is working on my 8600gts, but cant speak for other systems
<ahox> Ash-Fox: also the kicker, etc (now called plasma) is configurable since KDE4.1, I wouldn't use 4.0
<ahox> habtool: You have a 8600gts in a 1.6GHz 256MB machine? ;-)
<Ash-Fox> ahox, I've been using 4.1, still couldn't figure out how to change the color of the panel.
<habtool> Ash-Fox, also bonus that one can use kde3 apps in kde4 environment, clever how it all runs ok together
<ahox> Ash-Fox: right click on desktop, Desktop-Settings, Desktop Theme
<habtool> ahox, no that was not me (i have  dual core 2G ram )
<p1p1> ola
<p1p1> tudo bem?
<Pici> !pt | p1p1
<ubottu> p1p1: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> already tried to install the nvidia drivers following the ubuntu guide, the nvidia guide and the forum... nothing! any help please?
<ahox> Do you have the build-essentials?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i guess i do because it was part of one of the guides
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i mean one of the guides i followed told to get these essentials
<Ekushey> !bd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bd
<ahox> strawbeRRy_fieLd:  So what is the error msg?
<Ekushey> !bn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bn
<Denise> how do we clean our sustem in linux
<ahox> !ubottu | Ekushey
<ubottu> Ekushey: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Denise> from viruses
<Ekushey> Pici, any way to add !bd to the bot?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> the error message was that all my  desktop at the end of the installation was GIGANTIC and in the desktop settings the only available resolution was 400x600
<Ekushey> thanks ahox :)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> or 800x600 i dont remember, anyway a gigantic one
<ahox> sounds like your xorg.conf is broken
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> how do i see it?
<ahox> run nvidia-xsettings as sudo
<habtool> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ahox> or use an old one and change the driver from nv to nvidia
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> but now i reinstalled kubuntu because it was the only way to get back to the previous configuration
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so now it should be ok
<ahox> strawbeRRy_fieLd: I certainly was not ;-)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> u certainly where not what?
<ahox> s/I/It
<habtool> in menu, under system, did you try use hardware drivers manager to install the nvidia driver?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> im going crazy... dunno what to do... every one said linux was better linux was faster
<ahox> next time read the top of the xorg.conf, it tells you how to reset it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ufff....
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> habtool: this is what the ubuntu guide says, but when i open that box there's just nothing!
<ahox> strawbeRRy_fieLd: Well, it is, but is most certainly different. And you are trying to do some of the more advanced stuff
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i no ahox
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> but after i followed all the guides
<ahox> strawbeRRy_fieLd: Did you install the nvidia drivers?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i really dunno what else to do
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> otherwise i wouldnt be here looking for help
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes i did install the drivers in the past but then all my  desktop at the end of the installation was GIGANTIC and in the desktop settings the only available resolution was 400x600
<habtool> strawbeRRy_fieL do you now the version nvidia card that you have?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> no way to get back to the previous resolution so i had to reinstall
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> habtool: geforce 9600 gt
<habtool> in adept, did you try install nvidia-glx-new?
<ahox> strawbeRRy_fieLd: Install nvidia-glx-new
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> should i type this in the terminal?
<ahox> strawbeRRy_fieLd: yes
<habtool> then from terminal or alt f2 run : sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and make sure the driver is nvidia and not nv or vesa
<habtool> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new  from a terminal or adept in gui if easier for you
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> cannot i do that from system settings>monitor>hardware and change them from there?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> still dunno what in gui or in universe mean, i did it from the terminal, its installing now
<ahox> gui=graphical user interface = not terminal
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright it did install now i have to change VESA to nvidia right?
<habtool> strawbeRRy_fieLd    do it from a terminal, copy and paste my commands above
<habtool> yes
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thank u ahox
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> did it
<ahox> !universe | strawbeRRy_fieLd
<ubottu> strawbeRRy_fieLd: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ahox i read it but how do i access the different packages?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thatz what i dont get
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> wait a sec
<ahox> Using adept you can set the repositories you want to use
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright i went to system settings>monitor>hardware>NVIDIA but geforce 9600 gt is not there
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> how do i do?
<ahox> strawbeRRy_fieLd: run "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> and then pastebin it here?
<ahox> sounds good
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39163/
<ahox> strawbeRRy_fieLd:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/39164/
<ahox> Backup your old file first!
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> how du backup it?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry im a newbie
<ahox> Use Save As in kate
<ahox> and then paste my file, and then use again Save As
<ahox> So far I actually only changed one line
 * ahox wonders if there is an easier way - there must be....
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> did it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> what now?
<ahox> Sry I have to go, wish you luck
<ahox> logout and log back in
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> before u go
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> what do i do now?
<ahox> if it does not work, save your backup as the new one
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright thanks for ur help
<ahox> The second thing to try would be to specify the modes on the monitor and screen
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: what are you trying to do?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mneptok: install nvidia drivers
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: for what card?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> nvidia geforce 9600 gt
<mneptok> in Hardy?
<habtool> strawbeRRy_fieLd  have u saved ahox xorg.conf file?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yep
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> but still doesnt let me find geforce 9600 gt in the list in System Settings>Monitor>Hardware
<reel_> Hi all, I find all of my kde programs to have mixed languages in Menu (EN and DE). What should I change to have it in English completely ?
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: last i knew, the 9600 series was not supported by the nVidia drivers packaged in the repos
<mneptok> reel_: remove German language support
<habtool> double check that you have the correct driver line in your xorg by typing sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf in terminal
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mneptok: sorry?????
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> what u mean? my graphic card is not supported?
<bdizzle> strawbeRRy_fieLd: its possible
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: the nvidia-glx-new driver packaged in the repositories does not have support for the 960-0 series of nVidia cards, IIRC
<ghostcube> strawbeRRy_fieLd: yes with the default repo drivers
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> or the 9 series is not supported in the repository and i only have to upload it?
<bdizzle> graphics cards are still a hard thing to do in Linux, thanks in part to the manufacturers not offering support for it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so i only have to update it right?
<reel_> mneptok, if I want German as well ?
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: and regardless, you should not be editing xorg.conf in Hardy
<ghostcube> intel gets better :)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ahox told me to do it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright are u tellin me i have a video card i cant use????
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: i think your first order of business is determining which cards/chipsets are supported by the nvidia-glx-new package currently in the Hardy repos
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright how do i see that?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i am a newbie dunno anything about this
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i followed all the guides online and in the end i HAD to get here
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: no, you can use it. you may have to use 1). the VESA driver -or- 2). the open source "nv" driver -or- 3). the latest nVidia binary drivers installed via Envy or somesuch
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> im going nuts! :D
<mneptok> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.13-19.45)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.13-19.45 (hardy), package size 5126 kB, installed size 15256 kB
<shadowhywind> hay all running intoa bit of a problem. I tried to download a package and now its stuck on update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic even running sudo dpkg --configure -a it freezes
<habtool> strawbeRRy_fieLd  it takes some patience and persistence to get into linux, try not get upset when you hit snags. see it has a fun challenge to get things working, esp the proprietary driver blobs/drivers
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> u call this a fun challenge? thats a pain in the a....!
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: GeForce 9600GT?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> my video card doesnt work, my internet doesnt work, almost nothing works
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: blame nVidia, not Linux.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mneptok: YES
<habtool> strawbeRRy_fieLd, most of us what have had these snags too when we first started out in linux ;)
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_171.06.html
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i can imagine :D
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: see how that release of the driver "added support for the 9600 GT?"
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes
<C-Newbie> sorry for post here but there nobody in kubuntu-kde4
<C-Newbie> hi i have some problems with my new kde4.1 installation, i have sound only when my session start and when it halt. i have sound with amarok but not with juke and kscd and other ... Apparently i have the same problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894982. At the start there is a message who said that "hda intel 883 analog dosnt work " ... An idea ? Thank for your help .   (and sorry for my realy bad english)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> but i told u already i did follow that guide in the past
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: that is the 171.06 release of the nVidia driver. it was released on March 7
<habtool> strawbeRRy_fieLd  it is almost ALWAYS the proprietry hardware that makes it a pain until you have learn a few tricks to get the stuff working
<mneptok> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.13-19.45)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.13-19.45 (hardy), package size 5126 kB, installed size 15256 kB
<mneptok> ^^^^ the repos have the 169.x version ^^^^
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hey hey hey give me a brake! :D
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i thank u for ur help
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: thus, the version of the nVidia driver in the Ubuntu repos does not support your chipset
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> whatz my chipset?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> anyway i understand the drivers from the website are more recent than the ones in the repos right?
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: you'll want to do some research in Envy, and learn how it works and how to make it work for you. and maybe next time you buy a video card, buy one from a vendor with better policies toward Linux and its users.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so by installing these drivers from the website it should work, right?
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: yes, but you will want to use Envy
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mmm what is that now?
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: frantically clicking and installing things is not a good strategy ;)
<habtool> strawbeRRy_fieLd  yes, but it is a but more work, so u need to do some reading on forum
<mneptok> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to solve a general protection fault: 0000 [1] SMP on dmesg?
<habtool> <strawbeRRy_fieLd>  you need to edit the xorg.conf and put the vesa driver back instead of the nvidia one that you put in as per ahox, as you will have a broken xserver if you reboot now
<mneptok> habtool: Hardy users should not be editing xorg.conf
<habtool> if you know how, copy the backup one that ahox told you to make
<habtool> <mneptok>  ok, but he has allready
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new
<habtool> <mneptok>  yes i was about to tell him too do that next :)
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: then, boot the machine, press <esc> to get the GRUB menu at boot, and boot to recovery mode. choose "xfix" from the menu there.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> oh f.....! lol
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> cannot i just install the new nvidia drivers on top of the ahox ones?
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: i think a more appropriate question is "if you're calling yourself a newb, why aren't you following instructions?" ;)
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: then, boot the machine, press <esc> to get the GRUB menu at boot, and boot to recovery mode. choose "xfix" from the menu there.
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: those 2 steps are first.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i did step one
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> for step 2 i copied back in xorg.conf the backup ive done before
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: OK, so now reboot. you'll see the GRUB menu countdown. press <esc>
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> was that right?
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: then, boot the machine, press <esc> to get the GRUB menu at boot, and boot to recovery mode. choose "xfix" from the menu there.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ok im doing it right away
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thank you
<mneptok> np
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> brb
<mneptok> let's spend some time composing a love poem to nVidia
<emiliafaneite> hello
<mneptok> nVidia, nVidia, i'm Kurt von Finck. your hardware's overpriced and your drivers stink. you don't really care what Linux users think. so to us your cards are as useful as a sink.
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: wb
<habtool> mneptok, there are exceptions to the do not edit xorg.conf too :) http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright done it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> can u re/give me that link about the geforce 9 series u gave me wwith the instructions_
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright now my keyboard doesnt work well >D
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: you'll want to use Envy to install the latest nVidia drivers
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ok
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> but i was taking a look at that link
<mneptok> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<mneptok> !info envy-ng
<ubottu> Package envy-ng does not exist in hardy
<mneptok> bah
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i didnt see it before
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html  <--- nVidia's Unix drivers page
<Pici> !info envyng-qt
<ubottu> envyng-qt (source: envyng-qt): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 62 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Pici> mneptok: ^
<Pici> or -gtk for gnomey people
<mneptok> strawbeRRy_fieLd: i then just looked through their release archive to see what release introduced support for the 9600. and it is, indeed, a newer release than is in the repos.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ok
<mneptok> Pici: fankee sahib
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> im searching it now
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> it asks linux 32 bit or 64 how do i no_
<habtool> uname -m from terminal
<habtool> mneptok should he not use envyng-qt from repos?
<amigo> Hello! How to disable kaffeine cpdec installer?
<amigo> *codec
<ghostcube> good question
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> it says i686 what does it mean_
<habtool> x32
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> 32 bit_
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> it means i have 32 bit
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> right____
<amigo> ghostcube, kaffeine have unlimited loop to check installed codecs :(
<ghostcube> yes for me and hundred others too
<ghostcube> havent found an patch or update till now
<ghostcube> :(
<Richlv> bluszcz, bdizzle thanks
<Richlv> oops
<ghostcube> amigo: are u trying to acess files over network :)
<amigo> ghostcube, yes. I try to open http://.../some.avi ))
<weyland> hi! i want an overview about wlan usb sticks that can be used with the linux kernel drivers. can anyone help me? i think there was a webpage with an overview...
<falcon_> does anyone know how to make the wireless card work with kubuntu
<weyland> \join gentoo.de
<falcon_> ok any nbeautiful lady in this place??
<falcon_> any1 alive in this here place?
<Reisei> falcon_: yep
<falcon_> hey reisei
<Reisei> Hello, folks!
<falcon_> reisei m/f?
<Reisei> falcon_: m
<falcon_> do u know anything about making the wireles card work with kubuntu
<falcon_> any hot ladies from NY?
<Pici> falcon_: Please don't.  This is a support channel.
<falcon_> what support no one is chatting
<Reisei> falcon_: no, i'm sorry. But Kubuntu is easy system...
<falcon_> then why can i get my wireless to work
<falcon_> i cant find the drivers anywhere
<PolitikerALT> Which wireless card is it?
<falcon_> i read something about a converter
<falcon_> broadcom
<falcon_> on an HP laptop
<Reisei> Pici: can you support falcon_? I have a language barrier ^_^
<PolitikerALT> broadcom - I think I got such a wireless network card too - I've installed the package "b43" because you need a proprietary firmware
<falcon_> where can i get this b43 online?
<Pici> If you can't get support here, if its not a KDE specific question you can ask in #ubuntu as well.
<falcon_> thank you all
<PolitikerALT> maybe this should help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<falcon_> thank you politikeralt
<PolitikerALT> sorry, this is too old: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy should be better
<PolitikerALT> *could
<Reisei> oh! Any know something material about how to configure ALSA with two sound cards?
<BraveSpear> Hey anyone know how to modify dexconf?
<Reisei> BraveSpear: modify ... for what?
<xis0x> SB know where Kubuntu installs OpenArena ?
<xis0x> Need it for PB Update.
<BraveSpear> well.. I need to set screen resolution and refresh rate on a livecd i'm creating.  From what I understand, dexconf creates the xorg.conf on the fly.. I need to know how to have the livecd boot with a resolution of 1024x768 x 16bit color with 60hx frefresh rate
<smail> а по русски кто нить может?
<Reisei> smail: of course, but it's international chanel.
<smail> sorry
<xis0x> SB know where Kubuntu installs OpenArena ? <---
<Reisei> BraveSpear: hmm... that's interesting. And what resolution do you have now?
<BraveSpear> When it boots up, it auto detects the monitor and vid card, and dynamically sets the resolution, refresh and color depth on the fly. If it worked on all pc's, then it wouldn't be an issue (the livecd is one I am creating for our work-at-home users that need to access citrix via a web browser through vpn).
<BraveSpear> the cd is mostly finished, but the quirky issues where the screen resolution isn't being reported correctly and nothing displays on the users pc.  Per my employer, it needs to run on 95% of our users home pc's.. to do that I would like to hard code the resolution/refresh/color as described above.
<Reisei> BraveSpear: may be you should use just one xorg.conf if you need such settings?
<xis0x> Seems to be a problem with xorg.conf....I needed hours to get my Graka working..
<BraveSpear> That would be fine with me.. do you know how to disable dexconf from running so I can just have the generic xorg.conf?
<xis0x> Safe booting ?
<Reisei> BraveSpear: I'm sorry, but I don't know...
<Reisei> BraveSpear: I think, you should search for it in rc scripts..
<BraveSpear> As a work-around I am using the XFORCEVESA kernel mode option, but that only gives 800x600 resolution.. unless you know of a way to set it at 1024x768, which would also be fine.
<xis0x> Bravespear you ve to Config it in the xorg.conf
<xis0x> And in usplash.conf
<wishie> i was talking to someone in here yesterday, about the 'special keys' on my HP notebook
<BraveSpear> xis0x: I have no usplash.conf on my livecd (kubuntu hardy derivative)
<wishie> wanted to say that ive figured out what program crashes (that stops the keys working) and ive figured out _when_ it crashes.. but not why
<xis0x> Then killl the Programm :P
<xis0x> I ve to kill trackerd on booting or it will lag..:D
<SitUbuntuSit> but that's murder
<Reisei> btw, any know about how to configure rc scripts in Ubuntu? I just remember how it was in Gentoo %)
<BraveSpear> Gentoo... *shivers up spine*
<wishie> i use gentoo on everything but this laptop
<BraveSpear> Wishie: You are a brave soul.  I only use it on servers.
<Reisei> BraveSpear: I use it on my Desktop ^_^
<wishie> BraveSpear: well, i got sick of using other distros.. so i decided to give gentoo a go.. got hooked, the rest is history
<Reisei> BraveSpear: *used
<wishie> BraveSpear: as for this laptop though, i couldnt be stuffed setting it up. so kubuntu it was :P
<BraveSpear> I started with gentoo, but I hated having to fix it every week when I emerged any updates.
<wishie> hmm, does anyone know where i change the mapping of my laptop keys in KDE ?
<Reisei> BraveSpear: you shouldn't update (emerge world) gentoo every week....
<BraveSpear> maybe that was my problem then :P
<Reisei> wishie: You've right... Kubunt is nice system.
<wishie> Reisei: it was a nice simple solution for quick install on my laptop
<Reisei> BraveSpear: I have such problems, but I update it just once in a month.
<ahmos> hi, what is qt4 and gtk ..and what is the diffrence plz?
<BraveSpear> I got to the point that my server was working.. I didn't do updates to it anymore..
<JanMalte> can i use a encrypted system as a server?
<wishie> ahmos: gui toolkits. GTK is for 'gnome' apps generally. QT is for KDE stuff
<JanMalte> i want to reinstall my ubuntu with encrypted lvm and use it as a lokal webserver
<ahmos> wishie i'm using kde and i have a program with 2 versions ,one gtk and another qt4, so i should use qt4 version
<Pici> Yes, generally.
<ahmos> ok ,thank you all
<JanMalte> Can you use an encrypted Ubuntu with LVM as a webserver too? Or only with an unecrypted system?
<uoaphys> Hi, in KDE4.1, how do I use a 12 hour clock instead of a 24hr clock?
<wishie> interesting...kmilo is what controls my multimedia keys in kubuntu.. but i cant find out how to configure what each button does.
<uoaphys> ﻿Hi, in KDE4.1, how do I use a 12 hour clock instead of a 24hr clock?
<TimS> I have a bunch of wmas that play fine through Amarok, but Amarok wont add them to its collection, is there a way to make it add them?
<BraveSpear> is there a wiki out ther for dexconf?
<ecasillas__> 1
<ale22944>  Hi!! Does anybody knows if is it possible to create a iso file of my kubuntu os with all my options installed and of course installable (just in case of crash..)? Thanks all!
<paul__> hi does anyone know a good disc parition manager i can get from the rep?
<ecasillas__> like Gparted?
<paul__> not sure never used one in linux before, is it a good one?
<ale22944> sudo spt-get install gparted
<ale22944> well working one
<ecasillas__> yes its good http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<paul__> thank you, also i accidently got rid of the task bar, how do i get it back?
<Denise> lol
<paul__> its just gone lol
<paul__> cannot minimise anything as i cant get it back!
<Denise> lol
<Denise> begin with partitionning
<Denise> my advice
<Denise> try alt f1
<paul__> nothing
<Denise> or go in ur bios and change the settings for tools bar back
<Denise> and give me news
<paul__> bios?
<Denise> kidding
<ecasillas__> I thought it was alt f2
<abby87> !kpartx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpartx
<Denise> it is alt + something
<Denise> try all ur typos
<Denise> that's what i do
<ecasillas__> alt f2 xfce4-panel
<Denise> + ctl + esc
<abby87> paul__: wic version of kde ar u using?
<BlackTulipGirl> hi new to kubuntu, installing it as we speak on my acer aspire 3620, is it normal for it to take a long time in each part of the install screen? (Choose lang, then Where are you to set time, etc.)
<paul__> using 4.1
<SmokeEater85911> cany anybody here help me with a sound issue.. ive been working on it for days with no luck
<Denise> lol
<abby87> BlackTulipGirl: it depends on ur system
<Denise> I have sound but no dance anybody has a clue?
<BlackTulipGirl> I'm installing 4.1...ok
<BlackTulipGirl> so could it take days then?
<abby87> paul__: is the whole panel missing or just the task manager?
<Denise> max 48hours tulip
<abby87> BlackTulipGirl: ha no...
<paul__> abby; i did it myself, right clicked it and removed it so i could click on something. now i cannot get it back!
<SmokeEater85911> I have sound in my speakers but not in my sub, I have a sub inside my laptop
<BlackTulipGirl> ok
<BlackTulipGirl> thank you
<Denise> I have sound in one of my subpartitons
<abby87> paul__: unlock widgets
<Denise> but not in my swap is it normal?
<abby87> paul__: then right click on desktop>add panel
<paul__> how do i do that abby?
<abby87> paul__: right click anywhere on desktop and click on unlock widgets
<paul__> ok got that, and now i have made another panel but still cannot see the apps when i minimise them?
<Denise> and unlock all ur bins
<abby87> paul__: ok thats no big prob
<SmokeEater85911> anybody have any idea?
<paul__> its not?
<Denise> what is a sub in a laptop
<ecasillas_> Smoke, you have all the drivers>
<abby87> paul__: richt click on panel> add widgets
<paul__> ok
<abby87> paul__: add taskmanager
<abby87> add system tray also
<Denise> Paul do u have operamotifwrapper, could be that
<abby87> application launcher menu also
<paul__> ahhh genius, thanks abby
<SmokeEater85911> how do i know if I have all the ones I need?
<abby87> paul__: ;)
<Denise> u type ASK: do I have all drivers
<Denise> the shell will anser
<abby87> SmokeEater85911: try command alsamixer
<SmokeEater85911> it recognizes a form of sound card when I run alsamixer
<Denise> + applet
<SmokeEater85911> it says Realtek ALC268
<SmokeEater85911> HDA Intel card
<Denise> anybody knwows how coem I dont find misspeggyplugin-nonfree?
<jpds> Denise: Flash?
<Denise> mozzflash for blind people yes
<SmokeEater85911> so now what?
<paul__> i am using 4.1 but would like to revert back to standard version at the moment. is this possible wihtout reinstalling ?
<Denise> i have problems with my mouse
<Denise> yes
<Denise> just type -4.1
<abby87> paul__: i guess so
<paul__> how would i go about it abby?
<RurouniJones> paul__: You need to install the kde-3.5.9 package and remove the kde4 one.
<RurouniJones> You should find some example commands on google
<abby87> ya
<RurouniJones> and Denise: Will you stop wasting everyone's time?
<abby87> paul__: i suggest u stickin to 4.1
<paul__> ruroun, can i do that from adept?
<Denise> yes
<ghostcube> paul__: on kubuntu.org is an howto to upgrade and there are the packages just deinstall them will remove it i think so
<Denise> was just relaxing and laughing a lil
<Denise> I stop now
<RurouniJones> paul__: Maybe, but I doubt it, probably have to use apt-get
<RurouniJones> Ya, what ghostcube said
<paul__> ok, as a newbie i think i installed the wrong one tbh, should have gone with the stable version!
<Denise> tbh?
<Denise> what is it
<Guest70875> hmmm
<abby87> to be honest i guess
<abby87> tbh = to be honest ???
<paul__> yep
<ecasillas_> try this sudo apt-get purge remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<ForgeAus> bad nickname for it to choose for me root! some servers don't let you join with that one
<abby87> paul__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730734
<SmokeEater85911> Anybody know how to get my built-in subwoofer to work?
<Denise> what is the buil-in for menu when ubuntu doesnt boot
<Denise> built-in
<abby87> Denise: do u mean grub?
<Denise> ah
<RurouniJones> ForgeAus: If it gave you root that probably means you are running as root...
<Denise> it was grub?
<abby87> Denise: yup its the grub bootloader
<Denise> I didnt know what to do with it
<RurouniJones> ForgeAus: Yes, you are most likiely running as root based on your whois infor
<RurouniJones> I would look into that
<Denise> ok
<Denise> so
<abby87> Denise: there is an online guide to fix it by reinstalling grub
<ecasillas_> Try this smoke, seems to be a driver problem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Denise> when I will intsll kubuntu with the cd
<ForgeAus> hehe Runouni its ok I know andLinux isn't secure
<Denise> I will have a window for partitionning?
<Denise> reinstalling grub?
<Denise> what is the online guide
<SmokeEater85911> K thanks Ill try to update alsa
<Denise> we never know what could happen
<abby87> Denise: u mean ur grub stopped working ?
<Denise> I have a line command to enter
<Denise> for built-in
<Denise> my system
<RurouniJones> ForgeAus: I wasn't being sarcastic, you really are probably running as root
<RurouniJones> which is a bad thing(tm)
<Denise> well
<abby87> Denise: so whenever u startup ur comp u r left with a menu sort of a command line thing?
<ForgeAus> Rorouni yes I know I am... like I said I know andLinux isn't secure
<Denise> that,s what happend
<abby87> Denise: instead of a choice of OS
<Denise> yes
<RurouniJones> Actualy Linux is pretty secure but most of the security is for naught when you run as root all the time
<abby87> Denise:and it happened suddenly without any warning...one fine day i mean
<abby87> Denise: right
<abby87> ?
<Denise> yes
<Denise> everything was nice
<abby87> Denise: u need to reinstall grub from a live cd
<nejode> Denise: does the prompt say BusyBox?
<Denise> than pidgin starts to kaput
<Denise> yes
<SmokeEater85911> how do I find the current version of alsamixer installed?
<ForgeAus> Rurouni andLinux is like an embedded Linux from within windows... it runs as root for the most part...
<maelcum> hi. i'd ike to install intrepid on a device mapper raid system. is that possible without too much hacking?
<Denise> BosyBox
<abby87> Denise: wait i'll find the link
<maelcum> ubiquity doesn't seem to do it out of the box [there is no kubuntu alpha cd, alas]
<Denise> and I didnt know what to do with it
<RurouniJones> aah right, I thought you were tlking about linux in general and being sarcastic :) Now I get you
<nejode> Denise: then you're in a tight spot!
<Denise> oh
<Denise> thight
<Denise> how come
<ForgeAus> Rorouni if you need more info google it
<Denise> tight
<RurouniJones> Already did
<Denise> u think I will have to reinstall grub?
<SmokeEater85911> does anybody know how to check what version of Alsamixer i have installed??
<Denise> but I would prefer delete all ubuntu
 * ForgeAus grinz
<Denise> and restart with kubuntu in a new life
<ForgeAus> purekde is nice imho :)
<nejode> Denise: you'll have to remove the words "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel command line
<abby87> Denise: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html#Installing-GRUB-natively
<Denise> what the hell
<ForgeAus> !purekde
<Denise> but I already put splash in my new windows C folder
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ForgeAus> Denise, from Ubuntu -> kubuntu use purekde (as per the ubouttu link just posted)
<payman> #ubuntu-ir
<Denise> do I have a url catcher in Konversation
<nejode> abby87: if Denise has a BusyBox prompt it's not a grub issue
<ForgeAus> Denise you can't type?
<RurouniJones> paul__: That page ubottu just pasted will tell you how to remove KDE4
<Denise> I m ok
<nejode> ...it's ussually caused by a bad module
<abby87> Denise: this link is beter http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<Denise> but I dont have time to read those links now
<abby87> nejode: ohh ya it almost eluded my mind ;)
<ghostcube> Denise: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop --purge
<abby87> nejode: must be busybox but if grub then reinstallation of grub might fix things
<ForgeAus> oh well I'm not so sure I like ksirc, seems to work but konversation is nicer...
<Denise> ok I got them in my url catcher
<ForgeAus> brb.. checking if I got others hehe
<Denise> are they saved automaticly?
<nejode> Denise: first you have to find what's causing the kernel to drop to a busybox prompt
<nejode> ...so you can fix it
<ghostcube> paul__:  sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop --purge
<ghostcube> sorry Denise
<nejode> ...and the preferred way is to read the kernel messages
<paul__> ghost is that the only command i need?
<ghostcube> try if it reoves all with it
<Denise> the busybox was the kernel message?
<ghostcube> should do the trick
<nejode> ...up to the point theat the booting halts
<Denise> but when I booted manually
<paul__> do i then need to install kde 3?
<Denise> it told me I had rebooted too many times
<ghostcube> havent u already installed it ?
<abby87> gotta go guys bye :)
<ForgeAus> hey all I'm back :)
<paul__> i installed 4.1 from disc
<ForgeAus> hmm kvirc better :) this is more like mIRC
<Denise> and I just have to reboot very elegantly in windows
<ghostcube> then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Denise> so i was very elegant
<ForgeAus> even has built in terminal windows :)
<Denise> and it told me a false command for my windows run command line
<Denise> so that kernel and grub are damn tricky
<Denise> do I have a big virus
<Denise> like a big alien ?
<nejode> alien vs predator
<Denise> yes sort of
<Denise> and finally it appeared to be my mouse
<Denise> who ate the cheese
<Denise> so now I lil mixed up
<Thunderhacker> Anyone here good with xorg problems?
<Denise> hopefully i dont have buffers
<KRF> !ask Thunderhacker
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Thunderhacker> KRF: ?
<KRF> dont ask for help, state your problem
<Thunderhacker> ok
<Thunderhacker> sorry
<Thunderhacker> the problem I'm having is xorg is running at 1280x800 (the proper resolution for my laptop) but KDE seems to think it's running at 1024x768
<Thunderhacker> everything in KDE is offset to the upper left corner
<Denise> everything?
<Thunderhacker> yes
<Denise> omg
<Denise> you tried to pray?
<Thunderhacker> when I maximize a window it only fills 2/3 or so of the screen
<Denise> oh no
<Denise> dont tell me it is what will happen with mine soon
<Denise> pity!!!!!!!!!
<Thunderhacker> if I right-click > configure desktop and click identify I get 2 numbers, "1" in the middle of the "kde" part of the screen, and "2" in the middle of the real screen
<Thunderhacker> I've searched the internet all morning and haven't found anything even close to the problem I've got
<Denise> where do we adjust the screen here?
<Denise> 1 and 2
<Denise> oh
<ecasillas_> do you have a black square on the desktop?
<Thunderhacker> ecasillas_: no
<Thunderhacker> let me try to take a screenshot
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: what grafic card is this
<ghostcube> what drivers are u running
<ghostcube> and can u post ure xorg.conf to nopaste.info
<Thunderhacker> intel driver
<ghostcube> ok
<Thunderhacker> one sec I'll get the lspci
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: but u dont have enabled compiz or ?
<Denise> u fake well
<Denise> ok gtg
<Denise> byes
<Thunderhacker> give me a minute I'll pastebin the xorg.conf and lspci
<ghostcube> np
<Denise> and dont evn try to pidgin me
<ghostcube> :-?
<ecasillas_> adio
<ecasillas_> s
<Denise> adios
<Denise> for ever
<coreymon77> Denise: bye
<ghostcube> never say never :D
<Memory_Moron> adios for ever, lol.
<Thunderhacker> http://nopaste.info/71bb758a87.html
<Memory_Moron> Enjoy Canada?
<Thunderhacker> let me upload the screenshot somewhere
<coreymon77> Memory_Moron: huh?
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: thi could not be ure xorg.conf file
<ghostcube> :D
<Thunderhacker> it is
<Memory_Moron> coreymon77: Making fun of denise.
<Thunderhacker> http://webpages.charter.net/ashlandpc/snapshot1.png
<ghostcube> what ? wth
<ecasillas_> did you try dpkg-reconfigure Xorg
<Thunderhacker> I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and that's the config it gave me
<ghostcube> uff
<ghostcube> pls post /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Thunderhacker> one second...
<ghostcube>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ecasillas_> or try http://www.xfree86.org/releases/rel470.html
<ghostcube> ??
<ghostcube> why would he want this
<Thunderhacker> http://nopaste.info/f72927a848.html
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: running that command now...
<Thunderhacker> gave me a warning about overwriting a possibly customized version
<ghostcube> normal
<Thunderhacker> should I restart X now or is there something else you want me to try first?
<ghostcube> restartx and i saw u used xrandr
<ghostcube> what have u been trying
<guga> Hi! I've a doubt with the terminal commands
<Thunderhacker> anything I could find that mentioned resolution problems
<Thunderhacker> all with no luck
<Thunderhacker> I've been trying to get this working all day
<ecasillas_> wrong post sry!
<ghostcube> can u post the xorg.conf again after it was reedited
<Thunderhacker> one second
<ghostcube> guga: ??
<guga> Does anybody knows if there are restricted command lines? That if I don't log as root, the system will tell me that it doesn't recognize the command
<guga> ?
<coreymon77> guga: dont think so
<coreymon77> guga: but there are many commands that as long as you dont log in as root, you will get access denied
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: http://nopaste.info/22107898cb.html
<guga> Because my parents have an XO, and I accidentally disconnected from the mesh
<guga> So I tried to reconfigure it using iwconfig
<guga> But it says that it doesn't recognize the command
<coreymon77> iwconfig isnt recognized?
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: :|
<guga> Yeap
<ghostcube> youre system loads correect
<coreymon77> try using sudo then
<ghostcube> the logfile is ok
<guga> And even in the wiki of XO says to use that command
<guga> The problem is my parents don't know the password, nor do I
<guga> apparently when they received the laptop, they just had to put their usernames, no pass
<coreymon77> unless you changed it
<coreymon77> root pass=user pass
<guga> I'll try
<Thunderhacker> oh, ghostcube: let me post a screenshot of kdesktop identifying screens
<Thunderhacker> it's odd, to say the least
<Thunderhacker> one sec
<ghostcube> im editing the xorg.conf
<ghostcube> backup the one u have i will post the new one if this changs anything
<Thunderhacker> ok
<ghostcube> whats the reso 1680x800?
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: http://webpages.charter.net/ashlandpc/snapshot2.png
<Thunderhacker> it should be 1280x800
<guga> coreymon77, any other advice?
<coreymon77> guga: what, the user password didnt work?
<guga> coreymon77, nobody knows here which is the password
<coreymon77> guga: becuase unless you set it differently, your root pass is your user pass
<ghostcube> http://nopaste.info/0c843f5d5e_nl.html
<coreymon77> guga: the password you use to log in to your account
<coreymon77> guga: try that one
<guga> coreymon77,that's the problem, since you don't need to logout, it automatically loads the SO
<coreymon77> guga: you dont know what your user password is?
<guga> coreymon77, when they received the XO, they just had to put their usernames, no pass
<SmokeEater85911> hey can somebody help me get my sub working?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<guga> coreymon77, I know it's weird, but thats how it was
<coreymon77> okay, well i out
<coreymon77> no clue
<The_ManU_212> has kde a history of things made since the last login like the bash history?
<guga> coreymon77, I'm guessing that maybe the government is using the same pass for all the computers
<SmokeEater85911> Anybody?
<coreymon77> wait what?
<coreymon77> what are you talking about
<guga> These XO are given to teachers and students in my country
<ghostcube> ^^
<coreymon77> so you dont know any passwords?
<guga> Since my parents are teachers, they received a pair from the government
<guga> coreymon77, nop
<ghostcube> ure going to hack en closed embedded os of ure parents xo ?
<coreymon77> youre screwed
<coreymon77> ghostcube: please start speaking in english
<SmokeEater85911> *chokes kubu*
<guga> coreymon77, oh! thanks!
<guga>  coreymon77, hehe
<ghostcube> concernedcitizen: ??
<ghostcube> coreymon77: ??
<Thunderhacker> guga: forgive my ignorance of the XO, but is there a way to boot off an SD card or something?
<coreymon77> SmokeEater85911: just say what youre problem is, if anyone can help they will
<SmokeEater85911> I have no sound through my subwoofer, can anybody help?
<SmokeEater85911> yes I have a subwoofer inside my laptop
<coreymon77> ghostcube: stop it with the chat language and use real english, the way you are typing makes it kinda hard to understand sometimes
<guga> coreymon77, sorry, what is a SD card?
<ghostcube> ok :)
<coreymon77> guga: the things you put in cameras, the memory cards
<guga> coreymon77,Ah, ok.
<coreymon77> guga: the little tiny things
<guga> coreymon77, don't know. Is there a way of doing it by terminal?
<coreymon77> guga: if you dont know how any of the passwords, youre quite limited in what you can do
<guga> coreymon77, a command maybe or something. It has USB ports
<guga> coreymon77, you're right
<coreymon77> as i said before, as far as i know, youre screwed, but there are people who know more than me
<guga> coreymon77, I guess I should try to contact anyone who's running the prject here in Uruguay
<guga> coreymon77, thanks anyway!
<SmokeEater85911> Can anybody help me? I have a built in subwoofer in my laptop and I cant get any sound out of it, but my speakers work.. any help please? thanks!
<ghostcube> what about ure parents didnt they get the passes ?
<coreymon77> SmokeEater85911: patience
<SmokeEater85911> lol sorry
<SmokeEater85911> didnt mean to send that, i was just typing it so i can copy/paste it for later lol
<ghostcube> this could not be how would they be ablke to access it without the passes
<ghostcube> o_O
<Thunderhacker> guga: http://www.olpcnews.com/forum/index.php?topic=1504.msg11443;topicseen
<coreymon77> SmokeEater85911: if someone is able to help, they will, just be patient
<Thunderhacker> SmokeEater85911: what make/model laptop?
<SmokeEater85911> Toshiba Satellite x205-S9800
<ValentineX> h
<ValentineX> how to setup gprs phone with kubuntu
<SmokeEater85911> the only thing i could find was fixes if you have NO sound at all
<ghostcube> SmokeEater85911: what programm do you use to play the files
<SmokeEater85911> I have sound out of the 4 speakers on the top, but the sub nothing
<SmokeEater85911> play what, the music?
<ghostcube> yes
<SmokeEater85911> anything, flash, or Amarok anything that plays music
<SmokeEater85911> those are the only 2 ive tried so far though
<ghostcube> in Amarok u can choose the speaker setup for 5.1 afaik
<ghostcube> isnt this working ?
<SmokeEater85911> i didnt know that lemme try
<SmokeEater85911> hmm brb need to grab an MP3
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: have you tried the xorg.conf i posted ?
<Thunderhacker> I didn't see a link
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: http://nopaste.info/0c843f5d5e_nl.html
<Thunderhacker> one second
<Guest70030> FG
<Guest70030> HELLOOOOOOÇ
<coreymon77> hi
<Guest70030> WHERE ARE YOU FROM??¿
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: same problem
<mneptok> !caps > Guest70030
<ubottu> Guest70030, please see my private message
<coreymon77> please stop using caps lock
<SmokeEater85911> hey ghost, I tried the speaker configuration and it doesnt change anything
<coreymon77> and where im from is irrelevant
<ValentineX> Guest70030: ask you are question
<ghostcube> hmm SmokeEater85911 openup kmix and see if any output is muted
<Guest70030> I dont spake english very good!!
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: i dont get why it detects two screens can u do this in terminal echo $DISPLAY
<SmokeEater85911> nope all are on
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: one sec
<Thunderhacker> :0.0
<ValentineX> Guest70030: try they will try to understand :)
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: thats ok
<Guest70030> ok
<Guest70030> where are you from???
<ghostcube> outer space ^^
<Guest70030> tell me
<mneptok> Guest70030: this is a support channel. for general chat, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ghostcube> Guest70030: are you a bot ?
<The_ManU_212> has kde a history of things made since the last login like the bash history?
<ValentineX> Guest70030: kubuntu linux chat only :D
<Guest70030> i have linux!!!!!!!!!!!
<ghostcube> SmokeEater85911: hmm dont know why this happens
<ecasillas_> Smoke- Did you ever try the link I sent you?
<SmokeEater85911> ghostcube: well crap lol I need this thing to work
<SmokeEater85911> otherwise I have to go back to Sh*tty windows
<ghostcube> sure its plugged in :D
<SmokeEater85911> it doesnt unplug lol
<SmokeEater85911> its built IN
<ghostcube> oh
<Guest70030> linux is good!!
<Guest70030> so hard ,, but good
<ghostcube> what does the testsound do ? plays all speakers or onlythe  2 chan ones
<coreymon77> Guest70030: is there something we can help you with
<SmokeEater85911> only the 2 chan
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: i dont get why its detecting two screens
<Thunderhacker> I don't understand it wither
<ghostcube> have u put tv or monitor to this lappi ?
<Thunderhacker> nope
<SmokeEater85911> what?
<ghostcube> is this a clean installation ? and new ?
<Thunderhacker> yes
<ghostcube> can u just reinstall it with the alternate install cd ?
<Thunderhacker> I'll try
<Thunderhacker> give me a bit while I download and burn it
 * Thunderhacker goes hunting for a fast mirror
<ghostcube> no prob i will be here since 2 am so 4 hours
<ghostcube> until
<ghostcube> sorry
<Thunderhacker> ok
<coreymon77> Thunderhacker: the bitorrent method is fastest
<Thunderhacker> thanks for all the help so far
<SmokeEater85911> *dropkicks linux*
<ghostcube> coreymon77: heh http univerity berlin is mostly the fastest here in germany full speed up to 16 mbit
<coreymon77> SmokeEater85911: its not linux's fault, things just happen sometimes
<adrian> ola
<SmokeEater85911> its linux's fault lol it works on windows it should work on linux ;)
<coreymon77> ghostcube: ya, maybe if you are in germany
<SmokeEater85911> linux is supposed to be better
<coreymon77> SmokeEater85911: ya, sometimes things need a bit of setup though
<coreymon77> SmokeEater85911: trust me, your problems are nothing
<ghostcube> SmokeEater85911: and this maybe is a little  klick in the mixer
<Daisuke_Laptop> 9 times out of 10, if something doesn't work in linux, it's the user's fault
<Daisuke_Laptop> the other time is kde4
<coreymon77> true say
<coreymon77> lol!
<ghostcube> 8 of 10 user 1 grafic drivers 1 kde 4
<SmokeEater85911> is there a way to update just the mixer?
<ghostcube> SmokeEater85911: what type of Sound card we talking about
<coreymon77> ghostcube: no, every now and then we have a company that has something against linux and will not release open source drivers
<ghostcube> yeah but mostly this is the grafic card industry or coreymon77 ??
<SmokeEater85911> HDA Intel is what alsamixer says
<ghostcube> lspci   to nopaste.info
<SmokeEater85911> chip is Realtek ALC268
<SmokeEater85911> its High Definition Audio 4.1 speaker setup
<coreymon77> on my desktop box
<coreymon77> i was struggling for months to try and get sound working on linux (sound stop working suddenly)
<coreymon77> finally i find out that it turns out soundcard died
<coreymon77> the soundcard on that machine is the pickiest thing in the world
<coreymon77> if you plug in speakers, it will not work
<coreymon77> the only way sound will work is if you plug headphones directly into the board
<SmokeEater85911> so any more ideas?
<ubuntu> i need some help. hopefully someone can answer me this.. my computer has been fine all this time, but just today when I turned the computer on, kubuntu wouldnt let me login to my account. It just refreshes the screen and goes back to the login menu. whats happening?
<Jammu> hi room
<Jammu> can some one help me?
<coreymon77> Jammu: not unless you tell us what the problem is
<Jammu> my wifi
<coreymon77> sure, thats my specialty
<coreymon77> whats the matter
<Jammu> YES
<ghostcube> SmokeEater85911: this card isnt really well supported there are a lot of howtos to get sound working
<Jammu> no drivers and no network
<ghostcube> so i think you are a bit better at the moment then most of the users in forums
<coreymon77> Jammu: what card?
<Jammu> atheros
<coreymon77> Jammu: yay, heres what i need you to do
<ubuntu> does anyone know what the problem might be with my pc? I dont think its my pc, but kubuntu itself. but I'm not sure
<coreymon77> Jammu: open up konsole and type lspci
<Jammu> but it works i just need the windows wireles drivers
<coreymon77> no you dont
<Jammu> ok
<coreymon77> do what i said above
<SmokeEater85911> boo
<rickest> ubuntu: the symptoms you describe sounds like everything is working except X.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  might tell you what's going wrong there
<SmokeEater85911> looks like whenever I want to do my remixing Ill have to switch back over to vista until this problem gets solved
<coreymon77> Jammu: then paste the output on www.pastebin.ca
<ubuntu> rickest: well how do I access that? sorry, I'm kinda new to linux
<rickest> ubuntu: this might be a stickler to solve alone, but  try: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ghostcube> SmokeEater85911: hmm i run here jackd with ardour and some synths
<rickest> ubuntu: and just scroll down through looking for anything out-of-place or "ERROR", etc.  :)
<ghostcube> all fine so far but this is an old card :D
<ubuntu> right now I'm on the kubuntu live CD. so I would have to go back to the installed version and type that on the console?
<SmokeEater85911> i dont even know if the headphones work brb
<coreymon77> sorry bout that
<Jammu> done
<coreymon77> Jammu: so, you getting that output up on pastebin?
<coreymon77> okay, can you give me the address of the post?
<rickest> ubuntu: unless you know how to mount your harddrive while booted on the LiveCD
<SmokeEater85911> headphones work great
<SmokeEater85911> Ill just have to use them until i can figure something else out
<coreymon77> Jammu: copy the url from your browser and paste it in the channel
<ubuntu> rickest: I dont know how to do that, but I'm going to try. If there's any errors, what should I do?
<Jammu>  http://www.pastebin.ca/1180040
<SmokeEater85911> does Kubu support biometrics yet?
<coreymon77> good good
<coreymon77> give me a sec
<Jammu> ok
<Jammu> brb
<rickest> ubuntu: it will depend on the errors.  the mount is something like: mount /mnt/tmp /dev/sda1   # or wherever your normal partition is
<coreymon77> Jammu: type iwconfig in konsole
<coreymon77> pastebin the output
<ghostcube> SmokeEater85911: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Jammu> hmm   eth0      no wireless extensions.
<ghostcube> SmokeEater85911: options snd-hda-intel model=auto   is this in there ?
<ghostcube> if not put it at the end of the file
<coreymon77> Jammu: does ath0 appear
<coreymon77> or ath1 or something like that
<Jammu> yes
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> it does?
<coreymon77> which one?
<coreymon77> Jammu: which one appears?
<Jammu> sorry my mistake just this
<Jammu> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<coreymon77> thats all
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> can you tell me what the card actually is
<Jammu> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Jammu> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<coreymon77> as in, the company, model
<coreymon77> stuff like that
<ubuntu> rickest: ok, I typed that on konsole. it gives me specifics for my keyboard and mouse. but other than that, it look fine, I believe
<Jammu> ok minute
<SmokeEater85911> whats that for?
<rickest> ubuntu: if you're still on the LiveCD the path to the file I mentioned earlier would be /mnt/tmp/var/log/...  that make sense?
<SmokeEater85911> ghostcube: whats that for?
<Jammu> atheros i think
<ubuntu> rickest: it tells me only root can do that
<rickest> ubuntu: use sudo
<SmokeEater85911> ghostcube: i wrote that to the end of the file, now what?
<SmokeEater85911> do i need to reboot?
<coreymon77> Jammu: i see you are on a 64 bit computer correct?
<Jammu> yep
<Jammu> fujitsu siemens
<ubuntu> rickest: it gives me this: can't find /mnt/tmp/dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cody> Hello, I am currently using Adamm's kernel for the eeepc 901 and am having some wireless problems. Whenever I use the fn+f2 combo to bring wireless down, I can
<cody> t
<cody> get it to come back
<coreymon77> Jammu: good
<cody> I am using the scripts I found on the ubuntu wiki for the eeepc 901 but they don't seem to work.
<coreymon77> Jammu: you havent been using ndiswrapper up until now, have you?
<Jammu> what is that?
<coreymon77> Jammu: okay, nevermind
<Telroth> I need some help with SATA drives. I just built a new system (MSI P43 Neo3 mobo, core2quad, 4gb ram, 3x1Tb sata drives, dvdrw) and all of the drives are detected in the bios, but ubuntu doesn't show the device nodes for the sata drives.
<rickest> ubuntu: sorry but I just don't have the time you'll need to solve all that.  I hope you can find someone to walk you through the proper steps
<coreymon77> Jammu: brb phone
<ubuntu> rickest: thanks for the help. I really appreciate it. :)
<coreymon> Jammu: okay
<coreymon> Jammu: open konsole and type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jammu> driver install?
<coreymon77> we are getting some drivers
<Jammu> ok
<coreymon77> not the windows ones
<Jammu> k
<coreymon77> so, did you do what i said above
<Jammu> yes
<coreymon77> is it done?
<Jammu> i think
<coreymon77> well, what does the last line in konsole say
<coreymon77> ?
<Jammu> Setting up build-essential (11.3ubuntu1)
<coreymon77> nope, not done yet
<Telroth> any help for me?
<coreymon77> you know when you first open Konsole it gives you a line similar to "computername@blah"
<coreymon77> or somethign like that
<coreymon77> the first line when you first open konsole
<Jammu> that is there
<tsunami> just installed and hangs on "stopping K Display Manager".  Any ideas??
<coreymon77> what does the last line say now?
<cody> Telroth: What version of ubuntu are you installing?
<Telroth> kubuntu 8.04
<Jammu> my name@blah-laptop
<coreymon77> Jammu: okay, that line means that it is done
<cody> Telroth: Did you try to install ubuntu in text mode?
<coreymon77> Jammu: so you know for future refference
<Jammu> ubuntu whit WUBI
<Telroth> i have not, but wouldn't the /dev/ folder be the same in both? I can reboot and do text mode if you think it'll make a difference
<Jammu> ok
<Jammu> im just REALLY tired
<coreymon77> jext
<coreymon77> next*
<coreymon77> copy and paste this stuff
<coreymon> Jammu: type in konsole sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<cody> Telroth: It's worth a shot
<Jammu> done
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: you still here?
<Jammu> it did nothing
<ghostcube> yes
<Thunderhacker> installed from the alternate install CD, same exact problems
<coreymon77> Jammu: done?
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: puh
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: u formated the drives before installing ?
<Thunderhacker> yes
<ghostcube> damn
<coreymon77> okay
<Thunderhacker> ok, there's one thing different this time
<Jammu> done
<Thunderhacker> something crashed in KDE shortly after startup
<coreymon> good
<Thunderhacker> kdesktop crashed
<coreymon> next
<coreymon> Jammu: sudo apt-get install subversion
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: can u open all repositories in etc/apt/sources.list
<ghostcube> and do an sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jammu> done
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon> next
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: one second
<coreymon> Jammu: run kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ghostcube> there is an kdesudo ?
<coreymon> Jammu: and remove any references to ath_pci and ath_hal in that file
<coreymon77> ghostcube: yup
<ghostcube> cool havent known this :)
<coreymon77> ghostcube: kdesudo is used for running graphical apps from konsole with root privs
<ghostcube> hmm i always used gksu for this havent known there is an kde related one for qt :)
<ghostcube> thx
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: installing updates...
<Jammu> am run what?
<coreymon77> did you do what i said above?
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: if finished sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jammu> where do i run that?
<Thunderhacker> will do when it's done
<ghostcube> then sudo apt-get clean && sudo updatedb && sudo ldconfig
<Thunderhacker> ok
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: is there an kernel update shipped
<coreymon> Jammu: type kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: looks like it
<coreymon> Jammu: and remove any references to ath_pci and ath_hal in that file
<ghostcube> u must allow the config file from the maintainer if the dialog asks you for this  it will do if it is about to detecting the entries in /grub/menu.lst
<Thunderhacker> ok
<Thunderhacker> I'll let you know when everything's done
<ghostcube> ok
<Jammu> command not found
<coreymon77> ghostcube: huh?
<ghostcube> ?
<coreymon77> whhoops
<coreymon77> Jammu: okay
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> xchat eh ?
<coreymon> Jammu: when does it say that
<coreymon77> no, konv
<ghostcube> oh
<coreymon77> and colloquy
<ghostcube> :)
<cody> Telroth: Did you enable the AHCI controller in the bios?
<coreymon> Jammu: when does it say command not found?
<Jammu> kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Jammu> there
<ghostcube> coreymon77: u are firm with building deb files ?
<cody> ...for the SATA drives
<coreymon77> nope
<ghostcube> damn
<coreymon> Jammu: okay then
<coreymon> Jammu: try kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ghostcube> anyone knows how i can change the suffix from this kicker-taskbar-compiz_0.2ghostbuntu-1_i386.deb
<hery> hi all
<cody> Hi
<ghostcube> to kicker-taskbar-compiz_0.2-0ghostbuntu0_i386.deb
<ghostcube> by create process ?
<Telroth> cody, no it'll try that
<Telroth> *i'll
<Jammu> sudo: kate: command not found
<coreymon> okay then
<ghostcube> try nano
<coreymon> no
<coreymon> i want him to use graphical
<ghostcube> ah ok
<ghostcube> kwrite ?
<coreymon> im jsut gonna get him to apt kate
<coreymon> Jammu: sudo apt-get install kate
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: done, but it didn't give me any dialog boxes about replacing a config file
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> hmm
<Jammu> done
<coreymon> now
<arty_> hi all
<ghostcube> i have edited it myself maybe because its why its asking me
<arty_> anyone use YAKUAKE ?
<coreymon> Jammu: type kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<arty_> pls
<ghostcube> arty_: i tried it why?
<ScorpKing> hi guys. i'm reading a lot of pdf's in konqueror but can't remember how to make it autoscroll. what is the shortcut for that again?
<Jammu> ok and
<arty_> ghostcube: how I save every season whitch I have open after restart is all gon :(
<coreymon> Jammu: and remove any references to ath_pci and ath_hal in that file
<ghostcube> uffz
<The_ManU_212> has kde a history of things made since the last login like the bash history?
<Jammu> private?
<ghostcube> arty_:  u build it youreself ?
<coreymon> nah, its better to do here
<coreymon> Jammu: did you remove the refferences?
<ghostcube> or installed by apt arty_
<arty_> yep example firt is on ssh connect second is second .....
<Jammu> ok there is session chooser
<coreymon> gah
<ghostcube> what
<coreymon> what happened when you types that command Jammu
<coreymon77> the kdesudo one
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: hmm restart
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: ok
<arty_> I open yakuake and in firt shell I have some staff in the second have ssh connect AND I need save
<coreymon> Jammu: hello?
<Jammu> there is session chooser
<coreymon> what does it say?
<Jammu> default session
<coreymon77> Jammu: did a window pop up asking you to put in your password?
<Jammu> no
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: same problems
<coreymon77> close the session thing
<Jammu> ok
<coreymon> Jammu: now, type this exactly
<discombobulated> anyone have realtek hd audio?
<coreymon> Jammu: kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<coreymon> Jammu: a window should pop up asking for your password, type it, and a text editor should pop up
<Jammu> nope
<Jammu> the same session chooser
<coreymon77> gah, can you take a screenshot and put it up on imageshack or something like that
<arty_> YAKUAKE someone use???
<Jammu> um im on ubuntu...
<Daisuke_Laptop> arty_: try making sense, you'll get better help
<coreymon77> Jammu: why didnt you tell me that!
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: hmmmm
<coreymon> that explains things
<Daisuke_Laptop> arty_: also, it appears that english is not your native language
<Daisuke_Laptop> !sk
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<arty_> Daisuke_Laptop: how to save every season whitch I have open in YAKUAKE
<coreymon> Jammu: ijay then
<coreymon> okay*
<coreymon> type this then
<coreymon> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<coreymon> and close that session chooser
<arty_> Daisuke_Laptop: understand?
<Jammu> ok and then?
<Daisuke_Laptop> no, i was just saying to clarify.  i don't use yakuake
<shayla> i downloaded and installed intreped dev from cd but the kdenetworkingmanager dosent load when i login
<shayla> im running amd64
<coreymon> Jammu: did a text editor pop up this time
<Jammu> yes
<coreymon77> good
<coreymon77> remove all references to ath_pci and ath_hal in that fiel
<coreymon77> file*
<arty_> Daisuke_Laptop: ok sry m8
<Telroth> cody, no good with achi enabled
<Jammu> there is none
<Jammu> no pci no hal
<cody> hmmm
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: i found something
<coreymon77> Jammu: ath_pci or ath_hal doesnt appear in that file?
<shayla> also i cant run adept manager
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: sweet, what'd you find?
<coreymon77> Jammu: good
<ghostcube> heh
 * Thunderhacker is about to start pulling what's left of his hair out
<coreymon> Jammu: go to System ->Administration ->Hardware Drivers and make sure both Atheros drivers are disabled
<Jammu> same here
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: is this laptop with 15,4 "
<martianlobster> what do I need to install so that I can compile basic C librarie?  stdio.h isn't on my system now
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: yes
<Jammu> done
<coreymon> they are disabled?
<Jammu> yes
<Thunderhacker> Gateway ML6732
<ghostcube> can u post ure xorg.conf again
<Jammu> reBOOT?
<coreymon> Jammu: were they disabled or did you have to disable them?
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: one second
<Jammu> i just disablet them
<coreymon77> okay then
<coreymon77> reboot
<Jammu> ok
<coreymon77> and come right back here
<Thunderhacker> http://nopaste.info/a49249a49e.html
<ghostcube> discombobulated: http://www.quietis.org/rcruz/sonyDebianHowTo/debian-vaio-fs215s.htm#Section_III  look at the sound section may it helps
<discombobulated> ghostcube, thanks
<coreymon77> Jammu: okay youre back
<coreymon77> next
<martianlobster> in answer to my own question,  apt-get install build-essential
<coreymon> Jammu: open a terminal window again
<Jammu> why 2 coreymons=
<Jammu> ?
<coreymon77> long story
<coreymon77> dont feel like explaining right now
<coreymon77> they are both me
<coreymon77> jsut on different clients
<Jammu> k
<coreymon> open a terminal window again
<Jammu> and?
<martianlobster> is there a command, for finding which package contains a certain file?   for example suppose I wanted to find what package contained stdio.h,  but stdio.h wasn't on my system yet?   (this is the problem I just posted a few minutes ago restated)
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: http://nopaste.info/de6b5462ee_nl.html
<coreymon> Jammu: svn co https://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/branches/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: one second
<Jammu> bad link
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: same problem
<ghostcube> u restarted x ?
<Thunderhacker> yes
<coreymon77> bad link?
<Jammu> but i got the mad wifi
<Jammu> the link no work
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jammu: you clicked it?
<coreymon77> copy and paste
<coreymon77> cause it should work
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's a command line (including the svn co part)
<Jammu> i got the mad wifi
<coreymon77> Jammu: all of this things are terminal comands
<coreymon77> Jammu: did you copy and paste the command exactl
<coreymon77> y
<Thunderhacker> ghostcube: is it possible this is due to a driver bug or possibly defective hardware?
<Jammu> copy paste bad link
<ghostcube> hmmm i dont get it why the kde is finding 2 desktops
<ghostcube> and it seems not to recognize the xorg settings
<Jammu> but i got the madwifi from http://madwifi.org/
<Thunderhacker> for what it's worth I tried plain ubuntu and gnome acted the same way KDE is acting now
<flaccid> martianlobster: apt-file search filename
<coreymon> Jammu: so did you end up getting madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6 somehow or another?
<Thunderhacker> I grabbed kubuntu because I'm more familiar with KDE than gnome
<Thunderhacker> thinking it was something I was doing wrong
<discombobulated> anyone have an idea when the next version of kubuntu is coming out?
<Jammu> whare?
<Jammu> whare?
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: this seems not to be kubuntu related
<ghostcube> maybe a driver issue or a hw prob as u said
<ghostcube> but i cant tell u really what it is
<martianlobster> flaccid: thanks! :)
<ghostcube> but its not the newest card model
<flaccid> !intrepid | discombobulated
<ubottu> discombobulated: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<coreymon> Jammu: what did you get from madwifi.org?
<ghostcube> si this shouldnt be an driver issue
<discombobulated> geez, too long to wait. i will probably wind up installing it by then
<Jammu> v 0.9.4
<ghostcube> discombobulated: there is an alpha afaik
<Thunderhacker> well, I'm hesitant to say it's defective hardware, because "it works in Windoze"
<ghostcube> if u cant wait
<ghostcube> if it works in windoz it should work here too
<coreymon77> bah
<discombobulated> is anyone trying the alpha? is it stable enough for you?
<coreymon77> so when you type that command it says bad link
<Thunderhacker> is there some way to force KDE to disregard the "second" screen?
<ghostcube> i dont know where it gets it from
<flaccid> ghostcube: bad generalisation
<ghostcube> flaccid: no
<ghostcube> i dont know where kde settings detects the 2 screens
<Jammu> http://nopaste.info/de6b5462ee_nl.html
<Jammu> sorry
<flaccid> ghostcube: no what?
<ghostcube> no generalisation
<coreymon77> huh?
<Jammu> https://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/branches/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6
<flaccid> [08:21] <ghostcube> if it works in windoz it should work here too <-- yeah right
<ghostcube> if the resolution works on intel driver windows it should work here
<discombobulated> does the alpha have kde 4.1 in it? it's why i haven't installed it yet because it's a huge download. might as well download the whole install CD that has it
<ghostcube> i know what u mean
<ghostcube> but i only meant the resolution isssue
<flaccid> intel has many resolution problems on linux. its an apple not a banana
<ghostcube> sure espacially with 1280x800 but this doesnt explain why kde is detecting 2 screens but only one is in xorg conf
<flaccid> only 1 needs to be in xorg.conf due to randr support
<ghostcube> but thsi is fresh install no config for randr
<Jammu> ok what now?
<flaccid> randr requires no config. this is how it is designed
<ghostcube> but u must activate it it doesnt detect it automaticly if no second screen attached
<flaccid> !u | ghostcube
<ubottu> ghostcube: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ghostcube> im grman so
<Search4Lancer> oh noes! Juk crashed on a signal 11 and now when I start it back up I have no sound! sad face :-(
<Jammu> corey u there?
<flaccid> ghostcube: i dont know what you mean. go check out xrandr
<Thunderhacker> is there any way to disable randr?
<flaccid> who has the problem with display and what is it?
<ghostcube> yes there is Thunderhacker
<ghostcube> flaccid: Thunderhacker has the prob and it is that kde detects 2 screens and not only the one he is running :|
<ghostcube> and i tried to edit xorg to fit it but no luck
<ghostcube> he made a feesh alternate install with same probs newest upadtes opened all repos
<ghostcube> :|
<flaccid> i still dont quite understand. you saying second screen is plugged in but you don't want to use it?
<Thunderhacker> there is no second screen
<ghostcube> nah there is no second one but kde is detecting 2
<ghostcube> thats the problem
<flaccid> what in kde is detecting 2 and why is it a problem?
<ghostcube> Thunderhacker: show him screenshot
<Thunderhacker> flaccid: lemme find my screen shot
<Thunderhacker> http://webpages.charter.net/ashlandpc/snapshot2.png
<Thunderhacker> http://webpages.charter.net/ashlandpc/snapshot1.png
<flaccid> ah yea classic intel bug
<Search4Lancer> hmm, and now Juk just completely refuses to run past the splash screen
<flaccid> similar to what my housemate has
<coreymon77> Jammu: sorry, had to take care of the dog
<ghostcube> but what causes this ?? driver ?
<flaccid> Thunderhacker: xrandr --auto
<Jammu> ok
 * Thunderhacker tries
<flaccid> ghostcube: intel driver
<Thunderhacker> nothing happened
<Thunderhacker> or do I need to restart?
<flaccid> no
<Thunderhacker> *restart x
<coreymon77> Jammu: so wait
<flaccid> Thunderhacker: try xrandr --mode 1280x800
<Jammu> whare?
<flaccid> i'll go look for the script i made for my housemate
<coreymon77> Jammu: is https://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/branches/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6 all you typed in terminal when it told you bad links
<coreymon77> link?
<Thunderhacker> I get a usage screen
<ghostcube> flaccid: i changed modelines in xorg.conf if this is important
<flaccid> modelines didn't help with my problem
<coreymon77> Jammu: well?
<Jammu> so i copy all that in terminal?
<ghostcube> i dont use xrandr i have nviudia here so no idea how to use it
<coreymon77> no
<maectpo> Привет.
<maectpo> У меня проблемко
<flaccid> nvidia supports randr just not multi
<coreymon> Jammu: svn co https://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/branches/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6
<coreymon> Jammu: copy all of that
<ghostcube> i use twinview formy 2 screen
<coreymon> including the svn co part
<coreymon> Jammu: and paste it into terminal
<maectpo> I have a problem with change keyboard layout
<flaccid> Thunderhacker: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x800
<maectpo> Please help me
<ghostcube> flaccid: does what ?
<flaccid> ghostcube: huh
<Thunderhacker> flaccid: nothing happened
<flaccid> Thunderhacker: try a lower mode then try that mode again (its already on that res)
<ghostcube> whats that supposed to do  only to understand the syntax
<Thunderhacker> ok
<Jammu> its true im a NOOB
<Jammu> its done
<Thunderhacker> switched to 800x600, then did 1280x800, went back to the way it was
<flaccid> ghostcube: it changes the resolution
<flaccid> Thunderhacker: same issue in 800x600 ?
<ghostcube>  --output LVDS
<ghostcube> this one flaccid
<coreymon> Jammu: so it worked that time?
<Thunderhacker> flaccid: in 800x600 the KDE panel was off the bottom of the screen
<dagoblin> Hi guys, i cant log on to an specific irc server i used to conect, any help? am a new user
<dagoblin> thanks
<dagoblin> :D
<Thunderhacker> it almost seems like KDE is running in a xinerama "window"
<flaccid> Thunderhacker: change it back to normal res and then disable the tv with: xrandr --output TV --off
<maectpo> You don't help me:(
<Jammu> yes
<Thunderhacker> nothing happened
<coreymon> okay, phew
<flaccid> here is one of the bug reports about this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/136783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136783 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "not using whole widescreen (dup-of: 135169)" [High,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135169 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[XPS M1330] HDMI port being configured instead of LCD" [High,Fix released]
<coreymon> next
<coreymon> Jammu: cd ~/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6
<Jammu> and?
<coreymon> Jammu: make
<Thunderhacker> looks like exactly my problem except the "fix" for that bug doesn't work for me
<Jammu> then?
<flaccid> Thunderhacker: you can try the xorg.conf fix
<coreymon> Jammu: sudo make install
<ghostcube> hmm Thunderhacker maybe try this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/136783/comments/3
<tacosarecool> hello
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136783 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "not using whole widescreen (dup-of: 135169)" [High,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135169 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[XPS M1330] HDMI port being configured instead of LCD" [High,Fix released]
<Thunderhacker> flaccid: will try that, hold on
<ghostcube> is ubottu parsing the bug numbers ?
<tacosarecool> Hello
<flaccid> ghostcube: yes
<ghostcube> nice :)
<Jammu> then?
<tacosarecool> help I have a glitch if I have the start up sound when I boot I can use flash however if not my wine and my amarok sound still works but not my flash
<coreymon> Jammu: sudo depmod -ae
<Jammu> ok
<Thunderhacker> omg
<Thunderhacker> it works!
<coreymon> Jammu: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<Jammu> nothing happend
<tacosarecool> I have a glitch if I have the start up sound when I boot I can use flash however if not my wine and my amarok sound still works but not my flash
<flaccid> of course it does
<coreymon77> Jammu: its fine
 * Thunderhacker bows in worship of flaccid and ghostcube
<coreymon77> Jammu: in this case, no output is a good thing
<flaccid> see how crap intel really is..
<ghostcube> flaccid: nice work man
<ghostcube> :)
<Thunderhacker> thanks for all your help
<coreymon> Jammu: did you do sudo modprobe ath_pci
<coreymon> ?
<Jammu> yes
<coreymon> next is
<coreymon> Jammu: echo ath_hal | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<flaccid> ghostcube: thanks
<tacosarecool> help I have a glitch if I have the start up sound when I boot I can use flash however if not my wine and my amarok sound still works but not my flash
<Jammu> then?
<coreymon> echo ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Jammu> nothing happend
<coreymon> good
<ubuntu_> hay all two questions, will the next version (intrepid) use kde 3 or just kde 4?
<coreymon> Jammu: no output is good
<tacosarecool> I'm just going reboot and hope my flash sound works now
<coreymon> Jammu: now
<coreymon> Jammu: go to System ->Administration ->Hardware Drivers and reenable the Atheros drivers and reboot the system
<Jammu> ok
<flaccid> !intrepid | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ubuntu> is there someone from Poland?
<flaccid> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu_> flaccid: that answers the other question of when it will be released.. heheh I am going to be reinstalling as was thinking about that.. but i might just stick with hardy a bit longer
<ghostcube> kde4 is default ?
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> i must stay on hardy long time :D
<flaccid> you can always install kde3 anyway
<ghostcube> just a joke
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> the best in kde4 is dolphin can sort by type :)
<flaccid> you can talk about that in ot or #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<ghostcube> its the only thing i have abpout it so ...
<Daisuke_Laptop> ghostcube: and konqueror can't?
<ghostcube> dont know :| i only rcognized that dolphin can but i dont want to start a big duiscussion here
#kubuntu 2008-08-21
<coreymon77> Jammu: hey
<Jammu> hi
<coreymon77> stuff working yet?
<Jammu> well
<coreymon77> what?
<Jammu> i still need some advice
<coreymon77> what
<coreymon77> still cant connect to your network?
<Jammu> my wired is roaming what about the wireless?
<coreymon77> what do you mean?
<coreymon77> is the wireless working now?
<coreymon77> Jammu: are you able to connect to your network now?
<Jammu> just a moment
<Jammu> file:///home/portal/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<Jammu> how do u send a photo?
<Jammu> 77 take the pic plz
<coreymon77> Jammu: put the picture up on www.imageshack.us
<devilmanx> hi
<coreymon77> Jammu: actually no
<coreymon77> Jammu: just send it to coreymon
<coreymon> Jammu: send it here
<coreymon> Jammu: you know what, put it on imageshack
<Denise> maybe I should download lionessplugin-nonfree?
<coreymon> Jammu: file transfer is not going to work
<coreymon> Jammu: go to www.imageshack.us and upload it to that site
<coreymon> Jammu: then give me the link to it
<coreymon> Jammu: type iwconfig into terminal and tell me what is there
<coreymon> Jammu: is there just eth0 and lo still
<coreymon> Jammu: or has something else appeared
<coreymon> Jammu: im sorry, i have to go for a bit (have to go eat), ill be back in a bit, sorry about this, stay here and i will be back eventually
<Jampero> jammu is jampero
<Jampero> corey did u get it?
<Jampero> COREYMON I LOVE U <3
<cody_> Hey, quick question about KDE, the other day I shut my computer down with some applications running, then when I turned the computer back on, those applications opened up automatically. After the first time i thought no big deal, but now every time I boot back up those same applications load up (firefox, two xterminal, and a bus route opened by kpdf). Any suggestions to get rid of this?
<cody_> ....it's  stupid problem but it is driving me crazy
<Jampero> try SYSTEM PREFERENCES SESSIONS
<flaccid> Jampero: stop shouting
<Jampero> ok sorry
<flaccid> cody_: turn off sessions in system prefs
<Jampero> im new
<flaccid> which is what Jampero suggested :)
<Jampero> lol
<Jampero> im just so happy
<Jampero> i got my wireles up and running
<cody_> flaccid: Thanks
<flaccid> nice
<coreymon> Jampero: wait a sec, it worked?
<Jampero> yes
<Jampero> i love u
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> one last thing though
<Jampero> ???
<coreymon77> whenever you do a kernel update
<coreymon77> you have to repeat a couple of steps
<coreymon77> so keep those files you downloaded
<vilhelm> Hello! anyone know why my harddisk dissapear from Media Dolphin?
<coreymon77> and whenever you do a kernel update, do this
<coreymon> cd ~/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6
<coreymon> make clean
<flaccid> please try to keep responses on 1 line
<coreymon> sudo make install
<coreymon> then reboot and it will work
<coreymon> okay?
<Jampero> ok
<coreymon77> write that down somehwere
<coreymon77> and remember, dont delete those files
<coreymon77> now i gotta go
<coreymon77> bye
<Jampero> if u are ever in finland the home of linux i will buy u a cheesburger
<flaccid> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jampero> bye and thank u
<vilhelm> :D jampero you can buy me a cheese burger D
<vilhelm> :P
<Jampero> ok where are u?
<vilhelm> <jampero> turku :P
<Jampero> aijaa
<vilhelm> Hello! anyone know why my harddisk dissapear from Media Dolphin?
<Jampero> mun nainen on sielt
<vilhelm> ok :P
<Jampero> eiks linux syntyny suomes?
<vilhelm> joo
<Jampero> linus torvaulds
<flaccid> english only channel
<vilhelm> torvalds"> :D
<Jampero> or something
<vilhelm> <flaccid> can u help me
<flaccid> !u | vilhelm just ask the channel
<ubottu> vilhelm just ask the channel: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<vilhelm> sometimes my harddisks disspear from media dolphin but i can see them in root
<flaccid> vilhelm: yeah no need to repeat. if someone can help you they would of. you can also submit a bug
<roby> @join #ravenna
<roby> #join ravenna
<roby> #join #ravenna
<Agent_bob> howto open new tab in kde terminal emulator ?
<Agent_bob> ?
<flaccid> Agent_bob: which one
<Agent_bob> ?
<flaccid> which terminal emulator
<Agent_bob> yaquake / konsole
<Agent_bob> are there others ?
<flaccid> i think so
<flaccid> ctrl + shift + n
<Agent_bob> hmmm thate would require khotkeys ?
<flaccid> its in Configure Shortcuts in the dropdown like most progs
<flaccid> negative
<shadowhywind_> This is a strange question, but what package is modprobe in?
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind_ grep `which modprobe` /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list*
<shadowhywind_> Agent_bob: sweet thanks
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind_ should work for any existing file installed from dpkg
<Agent_bob> welcome
<shadowhywind_> Agent_bob: you wouldn't know anything about Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0) would you?
<Agent_bob> flaccid where would this dropdown be found ?
<flaccid> its like in bottom right corner... the menu thing
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind_ yep.   error in the initramfs.img file  (maybe called initrd.img.*)    if propperly rebuilt it should fix that error.     "unless" it's an actual disk/fs error.  which is not very likely unless you hosed it.
<shadowhywind_> Agent_bob: would that also cause a udevd-event[]: run programs: '/sbin/modprobe/' abnormal exit on boot as well?
<shadowhywind_> Agent_bob: how would one go about rebuidling initramfs?
<Agent_bob> flaccid ah i see it.  it was set to shift up-arrow   kewl  ;)
<flaccid> cool
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind_ normally, boot an older version of the kernel. and correct any bad configs that might have caused it.  *because i probably configured something in /etc/mkinitramfs/ that caused it) set Q to the version i was working on and run; sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initramfs.img-$Q $Q
<shadowhywind_> Well thats the thing, I have gone back like 6 versions and still running into the issue
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind_ another however might run   update-initramfs   :)
<shadowhywind_> Agent_bob: ok will run that and give that a try
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind_ then assume option 2   "unless... ^"
<Agent_bob> i.e.  if all versions are hosed it's not the initramfs image it's the fs
<shadowhywind_> which means harddrive failing or reinstall ?
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind_ possable causes.   bios change.  (re ordering of disks in bios will confuse grub)    fs superblock corrupt (boot a live cd and fsck the unmounted fs)     partition table borked (if dual booting blame the other OS  and run "testdisk" from a live CD)    actual hardware issue (falls under the heading of "get an expert to look at it"  even if the expert is you.)
<shadowhywind_> i like the fs superblock corrupt better.. hehe
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind_ normally i don't like that option.   but it is better than hardware fail  ;/
<shadowhywind_> yah
<shadowhywind_> since fsck is an easy thing to do, is there any special flags i should use other then fsck /dev/sda5
<Agent_bob> i would have it do a no-write test first   just to see what it says.   then go from there.
<Agent_bob> man e2fsck  says that switch is called -n    fyi
<shadowhywind_> thanks i was just reading the man
<selig5> How do I disable kde4 desktop effects? I enable them and now the screen is black.
<selig5> ...from the command line...
<jshewey> I need to re-partition a hard drive, but I need extremely specific measurements of size and location of the beginning and end of the partition. What tools (besides parted) can I use for this? Measurements are in sectors.
<Denise> use a tape
<flaccid_> selig5: wrong chan see topic
<flaccid_> jshewey: fdisk
<Denise> or u can use a good rule
<Denise> in centimeters
<selig5> ok, I'll try #kde.
<flaccid_> selig5: #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid_> and kde chan is good too for that question selig5 sorry
<selig5> flaccid_: thanks
<flaccid_> np
<jshewey> flaccid_: how can I specify measurements in sectors in fdisk?
<Makuseru> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<flaccid_> jshewey: what is a measurement ? what do you mean?
<flaccid_> brb
<bdizzle> what the hell is going on with my firefox?
<bdizzle> I just uninstalled it, and then suddenly it decides to start up (and freeze up as usual lately)
<cody> is there a way to change where apt-get install installs programs? I am running out of space on my root directory and I would like the new default directory  to be on my home drive. Is this possible?
<cody> home directory*
<ubuntu_> Agent_bob: you still around?
<Agent_bob> cody you could move some of the load to home thusly.  ( mv /usr/share /home/.share ;ln -s /usr/share /home/.share )
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ for about 2 minutes maybe.
<Agent_bob> what ya need ?
<ubuntu_> Agent_bob: trying to run fsck it keeps coming up with the superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext 2 filesystem
<ubuntu_> it should be a ext3
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ ok.   sudo fdisk -l    see if the address is correct
<jshewey> flaccid_: I need a partition to start at sector 353177352 of the hard disk. I needs to be 8247707 sectors long, so it needs to end at sector 361425059. This is what I mean. I need a partitioner that can do that.
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ also note that ext3 is ext2 + journal file.
<ubuntu_> Agent_bob: also i am an idiot that can't read.. lol i did /dev/sa5
<cody> Agent_bob: Where then would the install directory be? i.e. if I run apt-get install firefox-3.0, is this still going to be installed in /usr/lib or will it be somehwere else?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_  any ext3 fs can be mounted ext2.
<Agent_bob> cody  there is no   "install directory"   other than /    you are probably thinking in M$ windarz terms.
<ubuntu_> oh sdang! it didn't change my name.. hehe (this is shadowhywind btw)
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ yes i know who you are.     i didn't kow that you couldn't read however   :)
<ubuntu_> hehe
<ubuntu_> also just ran fsck and i got /dev/sda5: clean, 514837/2833600 files, 4895599/5703067 blocks (check in 4 mounts)
<ubuntu_> so you also mentioned something about testboot or something like that?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_   ok.  sujest you mount that fs on /mnt   and check /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst  and device* in the same dir     then maybe reinstall grub thusly    sudo install-grub -d /mnt /dev/sd?#      translating the device name correctly.     i have to go now.   good luck with it, and someone can help if you have more issues.
<cody> Agent_bob: Fair enough, but I don't want any more applications to go under / , I want them to go under /home because i have my harddisk partitioned such that I only have 4GB for / and 16 GB for my home
<ubuntu_> thanks for all the help so far
<dagoblin> i cant log on on to any other irc servers, any help? thanks
<dagoblin> am usign  xchat
<dagoblin> an Koversation
<Denise> lol
<dagoblin> :(
<Denise> try irssi
<Denise> or if no one works try 911
<flaccid_> jshewey: fdisk can do that
<flaccid_> jshewey: something like this will help http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/3174/6/
<flaccid_> ubuntu_: tried disks & filesystems in system settings?
<ubuntu_> flaccid_: for what?
<flaccid_> ubuntu_: are you trying to mount a fs or something?
<ubuntu_> no i keep getting kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount rootfs on unknown-block(0,0) on bootup like 3out of 6 times
<flaccid_> oh that sorry
<ubuntu_> and then i get a udevd-event[####]: run programs: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit 2 out of 6 times
<flaccid_> lots of results on google
<ubuntu_> yah but so far nothing useful
<flaccid_> hardy?
<ubuntu_> yah
<flaccid_> i386 or 64?
<ubuntu_> i have a funny feeling a bunch of packages got courrpted, and I am slowly finding out about that one by one, and reinstall them..
<ubuntu_> 64 bit
<ubuntu_> dual core if it helps any
<flaccid_> you run amd64 on intel dual core?
<ubuntu_> is that on supposed to be an or? hehe i have amd64
<Nutzebahn> Hello. I am now in Kubuntu with KDE4 and want to install GNOME, but I am getting error messages and I couldn't install it, how do I?
<flaccid_> ok
<flaccid_> ubuntu_: so you cannot boot from any of the grub entries?
<ubuntu_> Nutzebahn: whats the error (if it short enough to  post)
<flaccid_> !kde4 | Nutzebahn
<ubottu> Nutzebahn: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid_> !gnome | Nutzebahn
<ubottu> Nutzebahn: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ubuntu_> flaccid_: I can boot from all the entries, but they all will give me the issues.. if i have enough patients and reboot enough i can boot into em
<flaccid_> Nutzebahn: install ubuntu-desktop package for gnome, show errors if you have
<flaccid_> hmm try reporting/searching bugs i guess
<Nutzebahn> It said that it needed to install gnome-desktop-environment, but it would not install it, and said that that depended on other things.
<Nutzebahn> Thank you.
<flaccid_> ubuntu_: maybe sudo update-initramfs -u
<Nutzebahn> I'm not happy with KDE4.
<Nutzebahn> How do I change my video settings?
<flaccid_> and make sure initramfs-tools is latest
<flaccid_> Nutzebahn: this is not the place for kde4 help.
<Nutzebahn> The graphics are looking a little mediocre and how can I change the settings?
<Nutzebahn> Ok.
<flaccid_> read up^
<Nutzebahn> :'(
<ubuntu_> flaccid_: give me one sec, going to reboot back to normal mode (on live cd at the moment)
<flaccid_> k
<shadowhywind_> hehe that was a fun expereince again.. 4 kernel panics 1 abnormal exit...
<shadowhywind_> instead of running update-initramfs -u what if i used -n to create a entire new one? any issues you could forsee?
<flaccid> um not sure but yeah
<shadowhywind_> well to create a new it needed a version so i went to update and it came up with a warning of cryptsetup: WARNING: found more than one resume device candidate: /dev/sda6
<shadowhywind_> which is odd, since /dev/sda6 is my swap partition
<Daisuke_Laptop> erm...  if you hibernate, that's where it puts the resume image, i would imagine
<shadowhywind_> but it found more then one resume device which is kind of odd
<shadowhywind_> oh thats, odd. Its saying that /dev/sda6 and a UUID= are more then one resume device candidate.. but they are both of my swap drive..
<Daisuke_Laptop> that would definitely explain it
<shadowhywind_> now just to find the files to change to /dev/sda6 to eliminate that warning.. and hopefully that might take care of my issues
<smarty> hey : how can i view network folders? like in windows you can go through network places... how in kubuntu? (i tried Network>Samba and Add a network folder, but no luck accessing a shared folder)
<vilhelm> Hello! I have a partition which filesystem is NTFS and i cant delete any files from the partition :(
<smarty> Are you saying that the Kubuntu parition is NTFS?!
<vilhelm> <smarty> no ...
<vilhelm> <smarty> the kubuntu filesystem is ext2
<smarty> Another OS?
<smarty> Ok, good.
<vilhelm> <smarty> but i cant seem to delete files from the partition
<vilhelm> <smarty> do you know howcome?
<smarty> Are you dual booted? (im trying to understand your setup)
<vilhelm> <smarty> yes i am I use Kubuntu and Windows XP
<smarty> And you are trying to delete from the XP parition
<smarty> ?
<vilhelm> <smarty> I have 4 partitions of the hardisk that i have windows xp on.. the files that I want to delete are not on the same partiotion as my XP installation is
<bdizzle> hold on, what are you doing?
<bdizzle> I might have done this type of thing before
<bdizzle> is the NTFS partition mounted in Kubuntu?
<vilhelm> <bdizzle> yes it is mounted
<bdizzle> okay, then from command line, cd /media/
<bdizzle> ls to see what the "folder" is that contains the partition
<bdizzle> cd into it
<bdizzle> find the file you want to delete
<bdizzle> then rm <filename> as usual
<vilhelm> <bdizzle> yes but why cant i do this through media dolphin?
<flaccid> whats the error
<bdizzle> you should be able to wihtout having to open it as root
<bdizzle> flaccid: my awesome person!
<flaccid> i just got mumble server and client going heh
<flaccid> sup
<bdizzle> um, did something just crash?
<vilhelm> <flaccid> my kubuntu is not in english but it said someting like could not remove file
<flaccid> check permissions and also how it is mounted in mount and or fstab
<flaccid> if its ntfs there is no perms on the files so its solely how its mounted
<illmortal> I have a simple yet silly question... is there such thing as a AGP x8 or PCI (non express) pushing 512mb?
<flaccid> illmortal: try google or ##hardware
<Dragnslcr> illmortal- Newegg says yes
<illmortal> hm... newegg only shows pci express =\
<illmortal> need to do a better search i guess.
<shadowhywind_> sweet!!!! i have no clue what i did or what combination that i did.. but my problems seam to be solved for the moment
<shadowhywind_> 4 back to back reboots and no issues
<edmas> #brasil
<mr---t-> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Reformer81> shadowhywind_: It's amazing how my Ubuntu does that too.  I'll have an issue for 2 months and suddenly notice it's gone... without even updating anything.  Go figure :)
<shadowhywind_> Reformer81: yah, well i did do a lot of things trying to get rid of it update-initiramfs/update grub/fsck/boot options.. something worked.. hehe thats all i care about
<corey> has anybody else had issues with FF3 under KDE3 not showing checkboxes selected?
<mr---t-> yes
<corey> for that matter, not seeing parts of pages rendered properly
<corey> I noticed there was a bug report submitted
<corey> but no definate fix
<mr---t-> change your gtk styles and it will go away
<corey> I tried installing the gtk2-engines-qtcurve package, what else is needed?
<mr---t-> system settings>appearance>gtkstyles and fonts > raleigh worked for me
<corey> is a restart needed for this?
<mr---t-> before that I just clicked once in the box and once out of the box and that also worked as a quick fix
<mr---t-> restart FF yes
<corey> cool the raleigh style appears to be working
<mr---t-> yay
<corey> thanks
<mr---t-> np
<corey> frustrating when Windows versions work fine but Linux versions dont
<corey> of the same software I mean
<mr---t-> thanks to ignoramis who showed me
<mr---t-> I,ve gotten everything working one way or another
<mr---t-> sometime I need to emulate with wine but it works
<corey> indeed
<corey> im trying to see if I can avoid using windows apps at all
<mr---t-> I have , except I'm a mcdst
<corey> heh, well kinda stuck then ;)
<mr---t-> yeah
<corey> Ive been a Windows guy since 3.0
<corey> its still my primary gaming platform of choice
<mr---t-> but all my personal stuff is linux
<mr---t-> imo linux is the future
<corey> ive reached a point where I have become bored with Windows, so I have been trying different Linux distros
<mn_> hmm me too
<corey> I was running openSUSE for awhile before Kubuntu
<corey> im liking Kubuntu alot better
<mn_> really?
<mr---t-> this is getting a bit off topic , I tried dsl,feesb,suse,freespire,ubuntu,kubuntu and a couple others
<mr---t-> kubuntu is my favorite also
<mn_> Ive got Kubuntu on Live cd and like it.  Ill install on my laptop when it comes in
<mn_> cool.  it looks like i made the right choice then
<mr---t-> runs faster from the HD
<corey> alot
<mn_> yeah I would hope so
<mn_> you guys use swap files or partitions?
<mr---t-> I dual boot
<corey> I wiped the drive and used the entire partition
<mn_> no swap space then?
<corey> I have alot of extra laptops though, plenty of playgrounds
<mr---t-> I still need windblows for my certs
<mr---t-> I got into linux when I used it to rescue some files from a crashed windblows system
<corey> I just let the Kubuntu installer config the partitions when installing
<corey> heh, yeah we do that at work alot
<mn_> how did you crash the Win system?
<mn_> Kubuntu will configure it's own swap space?
<mr---t-> downloaded a virus scanner from my isp
<corey> yes, otherwise you can manually assign it
<mn_> why did a scanner crash it?
<mr---t-> yes but windows must be installed first to dual boot
<corey> ahh yes, sorry
<mr---t-> did somthing at the root level
<mn_> yeah, Ill just give 40 GB to Win and 40 GB to linux (just 2 partitions) and let linux take care of the swap
<mn_> oh
<corey> when you dualboot a win/kubuntu drive, which boot loader do you use, the GRUB/LILO or NTLDR?
<mr---t-> grub
<mn_> GRUB comes with the install from livecd right?
<mr---t-> yes
<corey> yes, lilo is also available if you want
<corey> if i remember right
<flaccid> grub is fine
<mr---t-> just remember to install windows first, grub will let you make new partitions and a bootable dual boot menu
<mn_> will the ext* file systems not fragment???
<flaccid> mn_: negative
<mn_> I thought they would
<mr---t-> linux is not really known to have fragmentation problems
<mn_> so it doesn't frag anywhere near as badly as Windows?
<mr---t-> no
<mr---t-> flaccid could tell you better than I but i think it has to do with better code
<Theend> ext3 will automatically try to write new file fragments close to the existing ones - I think
<mn_> does windows frag because of the file sys it utilizes (fat*/NTFS) or because of the way its written?
<flaccid> google tells all
<flaccid> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kathy> hello
<mr---t-> !hi
<kathy> Can anyone tell me if there is a program like frontpage for linux I can use publish websites or is there something better?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mn_> OOo probably has something
<mn_> Have you looked around in add/remove?
<kathy> yes but not finding anything understandable.
<flaccid> !info quanta | kathy
<ubottu> kathy: quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2346 kB, installed size 5704 kB
<flaccid> !info bluefish | kathy
<ubottu> kathy: bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-4 (hardy), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<flaccid> !info kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 8438 kB, installed size 26008 kB
<genii> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<genii> ;)
<kathy> thanks ubottu
<flaccid> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<flaccid> :O
<corey> hah
<genii> flaccid: Just razzin ya
<flaccid> same
 * flaccid puts on coffee
<genii> Any outstanding questions no one is getting help with?
<genii> flaccid: Yay, coffee!
<flaccid> um i think its goin alright. yeah this is a coffee bag, they are pretty good
<corey> Im currious if the problems that I mentioned before with FF3 are because of FF or because of Kubuntu?
<genii> corey: I arrived after your problem had been presented. What is it?
<mr---t-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine-kde4/+bug/212457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212457 in gtk-qt-engine-kde4 "Checks dissapear from checkable menu items (Firefox)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mr---t-> thats it^
 * genii checks to see if the coffee is ready yet
<ubuntu> hello
<flaccid> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flaccid> my coffee is nice
<vikku> hi im trying to install drupal on ubuntu7.04
 * mr---t- pours a little khalua in his coffe
<vikku> i just did tar -xvvzf drupal......tar.gz
<vikku> getting errrors
<genii> vikku: Why the hell are you untarring something when you can do: sudo apt-get install drupal5      ?
<vikku> well, i dont understand much the diff b/w tar and apt-get
<genii> vikku: apt-get is the package install system of debian-based systems like (k)ubuntu. tar is just an extraction/compression program
<Daisuke_Laptop> one's a program, one's a file format.
<Daisuke_Laptop> vikku: absolute first ubuntu lesson:
<Daisuke_Laptop> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Daisuke_Laptop> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<vikku> i have installed the LAMP and iam trying to have the drupal install in my system
<vikku> ok
<genii> vikku: Always install things by way of package manager when a package for the thing you want is available. Only resort to installing things manually when it is not provided in a package.
<vikku> ok genii
<vikku> lemme try that
<bill> Hello all
 * genii hands bill a coffee
 * mr---t- hey wheres mine?
<reboot08> i pitty the fool
 * genii hands mr---t- a large Kubuntu mug of freshly brewed delicious lifegiving coffee
 * mr---t- yum
 * reboot08 hands mr-t a blunt
 * mr---t- passes
<reboot08> what is the best way to get a channel list  thats not to large?
<reboot08> ok simplest way?
<bill> Hello again from western ny
<mr---t-> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bill> Everything seems to be working tonight.
<bill> Thanks for the coffee genii
<genii> bill: Anytime
<kayess> What was the name of the channel for discussing intrepid? TIA
<Pici> kayess: #ubuntu+1
<bill> I love linux..It gives me something to do.
<kayess> Ah. I tried ubuntu-1 :)
<bill> Hows it working kayess?
<kayess> Wifi on my laptop stopped working properly on Tuesday, but I really like it -- don't want to go back to hardy unless I absolutely must
<bill> I used Ubuntu for a while. Then went o Kubuntu..It seems more stable.
<kayess> I'm using kubuntu on intrepid -- despite what everyone else says, I really like KDE 4
<corey> GNOME does have its share of issues
<corey> I used KDE4 with openSUSE for awhile, I never really liked it
<corey> I still prefer KDE3
<bill> I could not get it to work with my video card.
<bill> KDE seems to work fine.
<corey> well if it works, it works
<reboot08> \
<reboot08> im new to linux i just installed kde4
<robotgeek> reboot08: please see topic. kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<eddieftw> if I have a folder, how can i tell how large the folder is using cli?
<eddieftw> ~ in particular, but i want to know how many bytes on the HD are being used
<flaccid> eddieftw: du
<eddieftw> thanks
<flaccid> eg. du -h ~
<eddieftw> got it, i'll check the man page. i always forget that one. appreciate it
<flaccid> actually i meant du -c ~
<flaccid> oh -hc is probably what we both want :p
<flaccid> ah  du -hcx ~  will exclude stuff mounted in the dir
<eddieftw> thanks
<coteyr> ok so I am trying to get suspend to ram and suspend to disk working. suspend to ram works but when it comes back i have no usb
<coteyr> googeling returned unload and reload usb modules
<coteyr> and that did not work
<coteyr> can anyone else think of anything else
<coteyr> (network comes back fine and ndiswrapper seems to be dependant on usbcore)
<coteyr> suspend to disk I figure i will tackel when i get the suspend to ram working
<coteyr> also i have (and it's mor of an annoyance) some how lost the nice graphical kubuntu boot progress bar.
<coteyr> I am running on stock kernel so not shure how that happens
<oobe> does anyone know a good page for info on merging compiz and kde4
<oobe> its all working just want to know what i should tweak
<flaccid> !enter | coteyr
<ubottu> coteyr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> oobe: wrong chan for compiz or kde4
<oobe> really ok
<oobe> is there a channel you suggest
<coteyr> ok so I am trying to get suspend to ram and suspend to disk working. suspend to ram works but when it comes back i have no usb (punction of choice) googeling returned unload and reload usb modules(punction of choice)  and that did not work (punction of choice) can anyone else think of anything else(punction of choice) .... ;)
<flaccid> oobe: #compiz-fusion and #kubuntu-kde4
<oobe> ty flaccid
<flaccid> coteyr: no need to repeat. if someone can't help, they can't help
<coteyr> was a smart ass joke thats why I ... and a wink
<shaffy> can anyone help?  i'm making a script, however, i need to start a service, but it requires me to be superuser.  how do i perform this in a script?  just put sudo in front of it?
<flaccid> the script should be run under root however you might be able to use the su -c command if its supported in ubuntu
<genii> It is
<shaffy> hmm, okay, i'll get back to you both in a few minutes.  gonna try this out.  thx.
<noaXess> good morning.
<noaXess> where can i check whats happend, if i press any extra butons on my notebook, like enabling/disabling touchpad?
<flaccid> noaXess: xev
<noaXess> flaccid: xev?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> try it
<keesercc_> anyone know how to turn automounting for a particular usb drive off?
<flaccid> for a particular usb disk?
<keesercc_> yes
<flaccid> not sure if that is possible easily. i'd say it would be with udev rules but i can't say i can give you immediate help. google with udev might help
<keesercc_> I have it set up in fstab to mount by uuid to a special location, and I dont want an icon on my desktop giving me access to the drive
<flaccid> oh yeah ubuntu has uuid, just use that
<flaccid> use the noauto option
<keesercc_> in fstab?
<flaccid> yep
<keesercc_> ok, I will give that a try
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<flaccid> more options for stab there ^^
<flaccid> and consider nousers option too
<keesercc_> what does nousers do for me?>
<flaccid> actually thats the default. it means only root can mount it basically
<keesercc_> ok, that sounds good.  I basically want only root to have read write access, and everyone else to be read only
<illmortal> does anyone know what I need to download and install in order for mp3s to be played? I need something in order for uShare to transcode them properly.
<flaccid> !codec | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<goldmetal> how to close dvdr disc?
<flaccid> goldmetal: you might be able to finalise manual in k3b
<goldmetal> ok, i will try, flaccid
<Jasmin_> erika, hi
<Jasmin_> erika, how r u
<noaXess> flaccid: with xev the keyboard and mouse will be recorded but not the extra buttons on my notebook..
<flaccid> ah well
<frybye> hi - I have kde4.1 and am looking for an up-to-date user guide to learn more about it?? At kde.org I only found a "KDE User Guide" dated from 2004 - which has precious little to say about 4.1 of course..?
<frybye> - no response to thiss on #kde - seems there is nobody active there just now...
<frybye> wenn man die visual effects usw von compiz-fusion benutzen will - was musste die Einstellung in /system/einstellungen/erscheinungsbild/visual-effects sein... ich lese das es "benutzer definiert" sein soll aber finde dort diese Option nicht?
<flaccid> frybye: one doesn't exist
<flaccid> although im writing one heh
<flaccid> !de | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<frybye> sorry i was just in the wrong tab.. with the German question...
<goldmetal> howto finalize disc with k3b?
<flaccid> np
<frybye> flaccid - ok looking forward to your guide.. it seems a tiny bit arrogant when the kde developers produce great software but then just assume that "of course everybody knows how to use it!"
<noaXess> does anybody now a irc channel name, where racoon and ipsec will be the topic?
<flaccid> nah frybye they dev software not write doco unfortunately
<binskipy2u> hey guys, is there a KDE 4.1 iso yet?
<binskipy2u> instead of installing 4.0.2 and upgrading
<binskipy2u> ?
<flaccid> nope, there won't be either
<flaccid> not for hardy
<frybye> right - the same applies to the hardware situation - if the stuff itself was as ropey as some of the manuals - omg... heheh
<binskipy2u> anyone here "upgraded" instead of installing 4.1 and having a choice?
<binskipy2u> just wondering how it went for anyone that upgraded 4.0.2 to 4.1
<flaccid> binskipy2u: wrong chan see topic
<genii> There should be #kubuntu-kde4  as default channel to join in irc clients which come with kde4 series
<genii> This would prevent a lot of wasted time
<flaccid> konv kde3 only doesn't help that
<flaccid> and it changes pretty soon with intrepid
<dsmith_> any good apps to repalce kmeu
<dsmith_> *kmenu?
<nihl> umm...
<nihl> anybody on
<djdarkman> dsmith_: kickoff
<nihl> so what is the "kubuntu" channel?
<dsmith_> djdarkman: is that what suse uses?
<flaccid> nihl: support, read the topic
<nihl> thanks
<djdarkman> nihl: you come here, ask a question, and if your are lucky, we answere, that is what this channel is about :D
<djdarkman> dsmith_: suse started it, but it's a KDE project now, If i'm correct
<dsmith_> hmmmm hardy compatible?
<dsmith_> seems it is
<djdarkman> dsmith_: maybe this will help
<djdarkman> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Kickoff-KDE-Menu-in-Kubuntu-Ubuntu-46601.shtml
<djdarkman> but personally I`m not a kickoff fan, it`s too big, and useless to me
<dsmith_> softpedia hmm
<dsmith_>   February 8th, 2007 10:34
<dsmith_> way outdated
<dsmith_> pass
<dsmith_> d/l software for ubuntu from osftpedia, is too much like windows
<djdarkman> dsmith_: there is kbfx too, if you want a big menu
<djdarkman> KBFX is an alternative to the classical K-Menu button and its menu. It improves the user experience by enabling him to set a bigger (and thus more visible) start button and by finally replacing the Win95-like K-Menu. If you still want the old menu, because you're used to it, it is still available as an option in kbfx. We recommend, however, that you give the Spinx bar a try.
<djdarkman> you can install it from the ubuntu repositories
<dsmith_> let me check that out
<djdarkman> dsmith_: sudo apt-get install kbfx
<djdarkman> it`s just hat easy :D
<dsmith_> djdarkman: yep, i know :)
<dsmith_> i was googling images of the program
<djdarkman> dsmith_: it`s themeable
<SmokeEater85911> man im bored, I had to come in here just for a chat lol
<djdarkman> dsmith_: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=62
<dsmith_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KBFX_(KDE)
<Standarshy> hi room
<Standarshy> <
<Standarshy> I'm having trouble upgrading from kde 4.01 to 4.1
<Standarshy> I've looked at the instructions but can't edit the sources.list file
<djdarkman> Standarshy: delete the configuration files, if there`s nothing important there
<arrrghhh> how is klipper intiaited?  i'm getting an error with it on bootup and it never loads, there's no entry for it in .kde/Autostart...
<Standarshy> djdarkman, which config files?
<djdarkman> arrrghhh: you don`t need to place klipper in the Autostart
<djdarkman> Standarshy: ~/.kde4 , but back them up before you delete them
<djdarkman> arrrghhh: klipper does not start automaticly?
<Standarshy> well, how do I edit the source list?
<arrrghhh> djdarkman, it's not.  but it's not starting on its own and i want to figure out why, so i was wondering where it does start from
<arrrghhh> djdarkman, like i said, it throws an error every time i login.
<SmokeEater85911> anybody solve the hibernate/suspend issues?
<djdarkman> arrrghhh: do you have free space in your /var and on your home partition?
<djdarkman> SmokeEater85911: on a laptop?
<arrrghhh> djdarkman, yessir, plenty
<SmokeEater85911> djdarkman: yes
<djdarkman> arrrghhh: then open a terminal type klipper, and let`s see what does it have to say
<djdarkman> SmokeEater85911: brand? version?
<SmokeEater85911> djdarkman: Toshiba Satellite x205
<Standarshy> djdarkman, it won't let me edit the source.list file
<arrrghhh> djdarkman, lol lemme pastebin the output(s)
<BigBuddha> hey guys, i need some help with my fans, they stay running 24/7 now, and the sound is deafening, how can i fix this? preferably cli
<djdarkman> SmokeEater85911: found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/188530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188530 in ubuntu "toshiba satellite x205-s9359 hibernate/sleep issues" [Undecided,New]
<djdarkman> Standarshy: how do you want to edit the sources.list? there are quite a few methods
<Standarshy> djdarkman, the easist way
<arrrghhh> djdarkman, output in terminal: http://pastebin.com/d30eec4d8  and output in kde crash handler: http://pastebin.com/d41d92f42
<arrrghhh> Standarshy, the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<SmokeEater85911> djdarkman: there are no replies to it though
<Standarshy> arrrghhh, it won't let me edit that file
<arrrghhh> Standarshy, does it exist and you're typing it verbatim of what i put?
<Standarshy> arrrghhh, i opened it by looking for it by eye. Am I supposed to type that into the terminal to have it open or something?
<djdarkman> arrrghhh: does you harddrive or memory have any problems?
<arrrghhh> djdarkman, not that i know of!
<arrrghhh> Standarshy, how are you trying to open the file?
<djdarkman> Standarshy: why do you want to edit the sources.list?
<arrrghhh> Standarshy, just type "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" into the terminal
<djdarkman> arrrghhh: this error means that klipper can`t allocate memory, you can try reinstalling klipper, perhaps there is some misconfiguration
<ale22944> Hi all! Does anybody know why my battery with kubuntu last only 1h30' and with winzozz approx 3hrs? Thanks!
<Standarshy> djdarkman, I want to edit the file to update to kde 4.1
<djdarkman> ale22944: it depends highly on how you use it
<Standarshy> but i found someone explaining how to do all this using the adept manager
<arrrghhh> Standarshy, then use adept
<djdarkman> Standarshy: then arrrghhh said the right thing, you can do it with his method too
<arrrghhh> djdarkman, k i'll try purging it and seeing if a reinstall works.  i thought i tried that, but i'll do it again
<djdarkman> arrrghhh: then maybe some configuration files are corrupt
<Standarshy> djdarkman, I was trying to do it by the instructions on the kubuntu website but I'm too much of a linux noob to understand how to do it
<djdarkman> you can check this out by creating a new user, loging in, and see if the problem persists, if it does, that your problem is system level
<arrrghhh> djdarkman, well i reinstalled and kept my /home partition so that's likely i'd say...
<Standarshy> It didn't mention anything about having to use the terminal
<djdarkman> Standarshy: wait a sec I`ll search something for you
<arrrghhh> djdarkman, is there a config file i can blast out that would be re-created on the "initial" run of klipper?
<arrrghhh> yea klipper still crashes.  i'm betting if i do create another user klipper'll work.
<Standarshy> ok djdarkman
<djdarkman> arrrghhh: the problem is, that your configuration file may be outdated, or you are missing something that you had before the reinstall
<ale22945> hi all! Does anyone know why my laptop battery with ubuntu last only 1h45' and with winzozz more than 3hrs? Thanks!
<djdarkman> arrrghhh: backup your ~/.kde
<Standarshy> brb
<djdarkman> ale22944: I already tol you, it depends highly on how you use it(your laptop)
<arrrghhh> djdarkman, so there's no config that i can remove that would get recreated on klippers startup?
<djdarkman> yes arrrghhh but it`s highly recommended that you back up all config files, before doing anything, just in case something goes wrong
<ale22945> djdarkman: sorry my wireless connection stopped a few minutes ago.. the use is exactly the same i do under winzozz..
<djdarkman> ale22945: what videocard does your laptop have?
<arrrghhh> djdarkman, oh i have a backup of my /home already...
<djdarkman> arrrghhh: delete ~/.kde/share/apps/klipper
<ale22945> djdarkman: Nvidia Geforce Go7300
<arrrghhh> i figured :D
<djdarkman> delete ~/.kde/share/config/klipperrc
<arrrghhh> KLIPPER WORKS!  jeez i shoulda done that on my own
<djdarkman> ok arrrghhh it`s good to see :)
<arrrghhh> i deleted the whole klipper directory under apps like ya said.  and it runs just fine!  thanks!
<djdarkman> ale22945: what do you do on win and lin?
<djdarkman> np arrrghhh
<jahsragi> test
<arrrghhh> wow bed time.  cya guys!  thanks again!
<ale22945> djdarkman: internet browsing/play some music/work with openoffice and evolution
<djdarkman> ale22945: and under windows do you see a differance in performance/screen brightness etc. when you unplug your laptop?
<BigBuddha> i need help with sound, all volume is only at about 50% with every thing cranked up
<ale22945> djdarkman: the brightness is the same, I always run my notebook in "economy" mode, maybe kubuntu/ubuntu is faster running applications
<djdarkman> BigBuddha: what soundcard do you have?
<BigBuddha> djdarkman: how do i check, cli
<Standarshy> djdarkman, did you look that thing up?
<djdarkman> Standarshy: open a terminal
<djdarkman> type sudo -s
<djdarkman> enter password
<djdarkman> and repeat after me :)
<Standarshy> one sec
<Standarshy> ok
<djdarkman> echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Standarshy> alright
<djdarkman> Standarshy: do you have KDE4 installed already?
<Standarshy> yes, wait
<Standarshy> hold on
<djdarkman> ok
<Standarshy> i just clicked help about kde
<Standarshy> and it said i have kde 4.1
<Standarshy> I was doing some things, but i didn't think it actually worked
<Standarshy> I got an error somewhere that I thought was for kde
<Standarshy> Should I reinstall it or reboot to see if it actually worked?
<djdarkman> Wait Standarshy
<Standarshy> k
<djdarkman> type these
<djdarkman> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Standarshy> do i still need to type sudo?
<djdarkman> Standarshy: no, it will work with or without sudo, since sudo -s, you are in a root shell
<djdarkman> BigBuddha: I`m still searching for that command :)
<Standarshy> djdarkman, I have unmet dependancies
<BigBuddha>  ok, ty djdarkman, i am too, no luck yet
<djdarkman> Standarshy: apt-get -f install
<djdarkman> and repeat the previous command
<Standarshy> http://pastebin.com/d4a398910
<Standarshy> is what I got back
<djdarkman> BigBuddha: here you go
<djdarkman> http://forums.opensuse.org/hardware/387999-hardware-alsa-driver-issue.html
<Standarshy> where do i put the apt-get -f install
<BigBuddha> ok
<BigBuddha> ty brb
<djdarkman> Standarshy: type apt-get -f install again :)
<Standarshy> djdarkman, that doesn't go in front of anything?
<djdarkman> BigBuddha: this is what you`ll be interested in wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<BigBuddha> ok, reading now
<Standarshy> djdarkman, did you read my pastebin thing?E: Couldn't find package again
<djdarkman> same thing Standarshy?
<Standarshy> this time, it said "E: Couldn't find package again"
 * djdarkman hates how KDE4 is being packaged in Kubuntu
<BigBuddha> djdarkman: i get this back:
<BigBuddha> aaron@HQ-Linux:~$ wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<BigBuddha> Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<BigBuddha> so is that url dead?
<djdarkman> dunno BigBuddha, wait a sec, let me check that script
<BigBuddha> kk
<djdarkman> Standarshy: your erro message is strange
<Standarshy> djdarkman, tthanks, that's reassuring
<Standarshy> lol
<djdarkman> Standarshy: open adept
<Standarshy> opened
<djdarkman> BigBuddha: does wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh work?
<BigBuddha> lemme try
<BigBuddha> no, it gives the same message^^^
<Standarshy> hey djdarkman, I'll restart and see what happens
<payman> hi i think my ubuntu is slowly than last time how can i repair it or understand its realy right sence
<BigBuddha> ?
<standarshy> back
<BigBuddha> djdarkman
<djdarkman> BigBuddha: are you using a proxy?
<BigBuddha> no
<BigBuddha> i figured out it isnt the card, its vlc
<BigBuddha> how do i fix vlc in cli?
<djdarkman> BigBuddha: then try another player
<djdarkman> standarshy: did it work?
<ken_> Is there a volume control for kubuntu?
<standarshy> unfortunately not djdarkman
<standarshy> I kinda messed things up
<flaccid> ken_: kmix
<standarshy> I no longer see the window bars or applications on my task bar
<standarshy> I'll probably just reinstall everything
<djdarkman> standarshy: are you in kde4?
<standarshy> well, kinda
<standarshy> partially
<standarshy> something is working, but other stuff is not
<standarshy> applications aren,t showing up in the tasktbar
<standarshy> and they don,t have thier menu bars anymore
<ken_> flaccid: Thanks
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> ^^ please try that standarshy and join #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support
<standarshy> thanks for the help though
<hahahehe> heuy
<hahahehe> hello
<Standarsh> hi room
<hahahehe> does ubuntu hardy come with firewall enabled by default?
<Standarsh> so, super quick question
<flaccid> hahahehe: no
<Standarsh> does http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/kubuntu-kde4-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso include kde 4.1 or just 4.0?
<PolitikerALT> just 4.0
<flaccid> Standarsh: 4.0x not 4.1
<flaccid> i think its 4.03 or 4.05 or something
<Standarsh> ok
<Standarsh> I think I might just try ubuntu, haven't really checked taht one out yet
<flaccid> ok
<hahahehe> what is apparmor
<djdarkman> hahahehe: some security feature like SE Linux
<hahahehe> how do i find out all the ports i have opened
<Whiz2> how is it that my kubuntu server (running dapper release) can be accessed from my network, and can access the network (also has DMZ) but when I try to view a webpage, it says it's can't find it?
<elgokulo> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<SAngeli> Does anyone know how to migrate my mail from kmail into a compatible mail format for Windows mail or outlook under windows os?
<flaccid> SAngeli: try google: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=kmail+to+outlook&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<jagguli> hi all ... im  havin a strange problem ... some of the kde apps have messed up menus ...
<jagguli> anybody ??
<Whiz2> what is the terminal command to clean out all the junk files on my kubuntu computer?
<Whiz2> I can't access repositories, some websites, and am having samba issues (can't copy files to my kubuntu machine from remote computers on my network)
<flaccid> Whiz2: what are junk files?
<flaccid> what are the specific errors/behaviour Whiz2?
<Whiz2> flaccid: temporary interneet files, temp files, cache, old files (files that are no longer needed)
<flaccid> well /tmp is cleared on boot and the others are done in the respective browser
<flaccid> there is also sudo apt-cache clean to clear the apt cache
<Whiz2> flaccid: my latest attempt to use apt-get update fails completely with a message at the end saying "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." I also have 49 upgradeable packages, and can't seem to upgrade them before upgrading my platform from 6.06 lts to 8.04 lts
<flaccid> Whiz2: which repos is failing and what is the error with the repos(s) above that?
<Whiz2> flaccid: i got my sources.list file from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources.php
<flaccid> that wasn't my question
<flaccid> and we don't support that thing nor is it needed
<flaccid> !adept | Whiz2
<ubottu> Whiz2: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Whiz2> flaccid: all repos are failing, and sudo apt-cache clean is an invalid argument
<Whiz2> flaccid: adept fails miserably as well
<flaccid> show me the errors please
<flaccid> as i asked
<flaccid> perhaps you have a network problem
<Whiz2> i would if adept gave one
<Whiz2> i'm currently trying apt-get upgrade to see if that works for updating my system
<flaccid> you said you ran apt-get update. thats the errors i need which are above "Some index files failed to download,..." this is why its good to show the actual errors instead of editing htem
<Whiz2> where do you want them uploaded?
<flaccid> !pastebin | Whiz2
<ubottu> Whiz2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nihl> anybody awake?
<azmodan> Thanks oobe!
<Whiz2> flaccid: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39349/
<flaccid> well i have to go now. Whiz2 i suggest you show someone your error and fix your sources.list. if you disable all the sources in adept and then re-enable them that will give you a fresh one with correct entries instead of from some dodgy site
<flaccid> see how it says: 302 Found
<Whiz2> yes
<flaccid> so Err http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com dapper/non-free Sources
<Whiz2> how do I disable, then re-enable the sources in Adept?
<flaccid> thats because its not found.. this is what happens when you go get some dodgy repos list from online. are you actually on dapper Whiz2?
<Whiz2> Kubuntu version 6.06 LTS
<Whiz2> i would say that is dapper
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> so you simply remove the repos that are not found
<hahahehe> how do i create a Partition table?
<hahahehe> how do i create a Partition table?
<flaccid> or you refresh it like i said via manage repositories in adept
<flaccid> hahahehe: fdisk or qtparted
<Whiz2> how do i do that through adept? i have no idea how to access those from adept itself
<flaccid> its in the top menu
<hahahehe> okay so i dont get it
<flaccid> cool
<hahahehe> what does it mean, to create a partition table?
<hahahehe> is pt another word for fs ?
<flaccid> i don't know what it is
<flaccid> no its not
<flaccid> Whiz2: anyway do what i said and you'll succeed, but its basically removing the medibuntu entries from the sources.list
<flaccid> i have to go bye
<flaccid> actually dapper may not have the repos management features so sorry if thats the case. good luck.
 * flaccid runs away
<ben__> Whats the command to move a whole directory even if it has things in t
<ben__> **it
<flaccid> ben__: cp -R (basics are easily found on google)
 * flaccid runs away again
<Whiz2> it has the management feature... just doesn't have the option to refresh it so it has working ones... I'm going tp upgrade my installation to the latest from the internet (no install CD)
<flaccid> Whiz2: yeah so just remove the medibuntu entries and replace dapper with hardy in the sources.list and then you can simply do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<flaccid> and thats it...
<flaccid> ok im really im going now cyas
<Whiz2> Adept manager hangs at "Preparing..."
<Whiz2> nevermind
<BenPa85> hi guys, can you tell me, where I can find the program folder in kubuntu? (I've some problems running pureftpd)
<Whiz2> what is the terminal command to delete all files in current directory? (like DOS command del *.*)
<Emuk> Q: I have a dedicated server for openarena and i want to make a script so the game starts at the startup of the server
<jm87> how do i do to upgrade kde 4.0
<Emuk> Q: I have a dedicated server for openarena and i want to make a script so the game starts at the startup of the server
<DigitalisNOINITA> I want to know,if its possible that hdd wont boot where power supply is 5.10V instead of 5V
<loic> bonjour
<loic> je recherche quelqu'un qui pourait maider pour installer flash sous kubuntu
<thomasd_> hi
<willem> Kubuntu? Erg tevreden met de "all in one" installatie / gebruik! (na jaren van Windows en XP gebruik)
<thomasd_> is there a way to monitor the network traffic generated by apache
<jpds> !nl | willem
<ubottu> willem: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<willem> Bedank!
<SNG-BurnHell> A Big Big H3ll-O For All and Have A Good And A Funny Day !!!!!!!!!!!!! :)
<geogreece23> somebody here talk chinese?i need some little help
<geogreece23> somebody here talk chinese?i need some little help
<chris062689> Hey, what's up?
 * Dr_willis sneezes
<PhilRod> bless you
<badserii> Hello Gentlemen, is there any application, even command line, for removing a list of files? The list is stored in a text file. Thank you in advance.
<Dr_willis> the xargs command and some other tools can assist in doing that.
<Dr_willis> or the qmv command perhaps. Depends on the format of the list.
<badserii> Dr_willis: Thank you!
<badserii> the list is generated by the #locate *.wmv > mylist.txt
<Dr_willis> I often use perl/bash or other languages to generate a 'script' that then does the work. :)
<Dr_willis> if you used the find command. it can execute a command on the  found files. I recall
<Dr_willis> one BIG BIG BIG issue with filenames in a list like that.. can be spaces in filenames.
<Dr_willis> In which case you may need to do a bit of scripting and extra quoteing.
<badserii> Dr_willis: Thanks. There are spaces indeed. I'm not very used to scripting, so, I'll go the long way. Thank you!
<Dr_willis> make a script that reads the files then prints out   rm 'fancy/path/to/file name with spaces.whatever'
<Dr_willis> :) then make it print to a file that you then run.
<Dr_willis> or use some fancyier features... I tend to break things down into VERY basic steps.
<badserii> Thank you!!! I'll do this way!
<cryingtux> hello
<Dr_willis> Hello
<ActionParsnip1> hello
<Dr_willis> Jello!
<ActionParsnip1> I dont know why we say goodbye I say hello
 * Dr_willis gos coo-coo-coo-ka-choo.
<ActionParsnip1> hahah YES!
<cryingtux> i have a question
<cryingtux> can i install kde 4.1 on kubuntu 7.10 ?
<ActionParsnip1> cryingtux: indeed
<ActionParsnip1> !kde4 | cryingtux
<ubottu> cryingtux: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<cryingtux> ActionParsnip1: thanks, kubuntu 8,04 does not work on my syste,
<ActionParsnip1> cryingtux: if you run apt-get upgrade you will have the equivelant
<ghostcube> hi
<aetern> cryingtux, i give you advice to not use KDE 4.1 :)
<cryingtux> 8.04 has some graphical issue with my vga card
<ActionParsnip1> cryingtux: even with vesa drivers?
<cryingtux> aetern: its not mature yet, thats why?
<aetern> because, kde4.1 has a lot of bugs :/
<cryingtux> ActionParsnip1: none, something is seriously wrong with my nvidia geforce fx 5600 card and 8.04 ubuntu series
<ActionParsnip1> cryingtux: is your cd md5d successfully?
<lakridserne> hej
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<Jahman> hi
<abby87> Jahman: hello
<maurizio> ciao
<abby87> i see a reduced graphics perfomance with nvidia card as compared to a built in intel card in case of plasma..any idea?
<ghostcube> abby87: yeah
<ghostcube> this is a known problem
<abby87> ghostcube: its quite ironic ...actually nvidia shd work better
<ghostcube> heh
<abby87> nvidia 8600 slower than intel x3100 i cant quite digest that fact
<ghostcube> abby87: http://techbase.kde.org/User:Lemma/GPU-Performance
<abby87> btw do u know how to download .deb files so i can put the packages on a cd and then install it on some other pc?
<ghostcube> yes
<abby87> ghostcube: thanx :)
<ghostcube> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ abby87
<The_ManU_212> how to get kaffeine standard settings?
<The_ManU_212> especially xine parameter
<ghostcube> The_ManU_212: isnt htis possible by settings edit xine settings
<ghostcube> ??
<The_ManU_212> ghostcube: how is tehre a reset button or something like taht?
<abby87> thanx ghost :)
<ghostcube> abby87: np
<ghostcube> The_ManU_212: puh im not on kde now
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> cant look for
<ghostcube> The_ManU_212: u can try to use xine media player
<ghostcube> and edit the settings in this one
<cryingtux> hello
<abby87> cryingtux: hello
<cryingtux> im looking for kubuntu repositories list, can i get them anywhere? google is quiet over this
<Pici> cryingtux: Its the same thing as the Ubuntu repositories.
<The_ManU_212> ghostcube: ok thx cu
<cryingtux> Pici: yes so any link to that?
<abby87> cryingtux: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/kubuntu-repository-475810/
<cryingtux> abby87: thanks indeed
<abby87> cryingtux: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<abby87> cryingtux: :)
<cryingtux> thanks
<cryingtux> thanks again :)
<abby87> cryingtux:  ;)
<cryingtux> abby87,: will these work for kubuntu 8.04 and 7.10 both?
<abby87> cryingtux: the ones with hardy work with 8.04
<cryingtux> ok
<TheFuzzball> Is there a way of mounting a HFS+ partition on Kubuntu?
<cryingtux> i will install 7.10, 8.04 is not for me
<abby87> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<abby87> !gutsy
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<abby87> cryingtux: the gutsy ones are all yours !
<cryingtux> abby87: thanks, im grateful
<abby87> cryingtux: ohh its nothing ;)
<cryingtux> its really all that i was looking for for weeks
<abby87> well now u found it ...
<cryingtux> yes and im glad :)
<wesley> Whats the best Linux distribution
<abby87> wesley: there is not a specific answer
<abby87> wesley: it depends on ur need
<The-Compiler> Are ther any plans to include Konversation 1.1 to the Kubuntu-repos?
<The-Compiler> s/ther/there
<Denise> yes
<Denise> they plan to install a bath option
<Mr_Sonoma> a little help please, having some trouble with converting a .wmv to a dvd or avi format. I have a video I want to put on a vcd or dvd but the stupid thing is a .wmv mencoder gives me a error.
<Mr_Sonoma> this is the command I am using: mencoder <input_movie> -oac mp3lame -ovc lavc -o output_movie.avi
<Denise> ok bath option time
 * abby87 is listening to One Slip by Pink Floyd on A Momentary Lapse of Reason [Amarok]
<Denise> bye
<TimS> Ellaby:
<TimS> Howdy
<TimS> Just type as if you were sending someone a message
<Ellaby> hey
<Ellaby> the compiz fusion one is empty by the looks of things
<TimS> #-compiz-fusion has 141 nicks
<TimS> #compiz-fusion has 141 nicks
<TimS> Just click the second one and it should open it
<Denise> ah I got it
<Denise> u didnt appreciate me talking about bath
<Pici> Denise: This is a support channel, if you just want to chat you can join #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Denise> okay
<chrisinajar> So I have a laptop that wont shut down when I tell it to. It gets to the "Will halt now" step and then just chills until I hold down the power button... It doesn't do it every time, but certainly most of the time...
<chrisinajar> turning off acpi didn't help, turning off apm didn't help...
<chrisinajar> I don't really know how to troubleshoot a problem like this....
<soupdujour> anyone here have experience with sis900 ethernet cards under ubuntu 8.04?
<concernedcitizen> what's the clipboard manager in kubuntu?
<concernedcitizen> i can't seem to copy something from inkscape over to gimp
<chrisinajar> concernedcitizen: that might be due to incompatible programs though :-P
<chrisinajar> concernedcitizen: just save what you need copied as an uncompressed fileformat, then open it in the other one....
<chrisinajar> soupdujour: are you having problems with one?
<soupdujour> yes, i am
<chrisinajar> if you state your problem, someone might have a solution...
<chrisinajar> you wont get any help if you don't say what's wrong :-P
<soupdujour> well, where to start? i recently installed ubuntu 8.04 but can't seem to get the internet going. the network-assistant doesn't seem to be any help, none of the settings, even a static one will get me a connection
<chrisinajar> does it detect the interface?
<soupdujour> i just had a friend over to check sthings and we figured out that, although ubuntu recognises the eth0 card, i cannot get a connection
<chrisinajar> and does the interface have a link light (usually 1 light on and another next to it blinking)
<concernedcitizen> darn it, gimp is so hard to use :(
<chrisinajar> jump onto a command line and type in this....
<chrisinajar> ifconfig eth0 up
<soupdujour> so the card is found, but it is not assigned a MAC or an IP-Adress for that matter...
<chrisinajar> dhclient3 eth0
<chrisinajar> as root
<chrisinajar> for both
<soupdujour> and up to now the ifconfig eth0 up has generated this message: SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument
<soupdujour> but ill try the dhclient3 eth0 and the ifconfig up...
<soupdujour> only thing i've been able to do is manually set a mac for eth0
<chrisinajar> see what happens when you do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<chrisinajar> So I have a laptop that wont shut down when I tell it to. It gets to the "Will halt now" step and then just chills until I hold down the power button... It doesn't do it every time, but certainly most of the time...
<tsunami> What is a good tool to benchmark my system?
<chrisinajar> anyone know of any ways to troubleshoot a problem like that?
<nec3364> Is kubuntu still unsupported by the Canonical group?
<chrisinajar> tsunami: i only know windows tools to benchmark.... you can probably find some nice ones through a google search though
<chrisinajar> tsunami: that or a packages.ubuntu.com search...
<nec3364> Is kubuntu still unsupported by the Canonical group?
<soupdujour> is eth0 supposed to be 00:00:00:00:00:00
<soupdujour> ?
<chrisinajar> no
<soupdujour> other than that i get another msg "invalid argument"
<soupdujour> i thought so...
<chrisinajar> is it integrated or is it a card...
<soupdujour> integrated
<tyas> jakarta
<soupdujour> should i manually change / assign a mac?
<chrisinajar> no
<soupdujour> ok
<chrisinajar> it should automatically get one
<soupdujour> it doesn't
<chrisinajar> and if it doesn't then you don't need to assign one
<soupdujour> ok
<chrisinajar> you never /need/ to assign a mac address...
<chrisinajar> sometimes it's nice to fake things like modems and stuff...
<soupdujour> ok
<soupdujour> k
<soupdujour> i still have no idea how to get the computer online...
<chrisinajar> soupdujour: i googled that error and didn't find too much, read through some of the results and see if any of them apply to you...
<soupdujour> several closely applied, none worked
<chrisinajar> what card is it?
<soupdujour> sis900
<soupdujour> (including one very similar problem on linuxwuestions.org) - i get similar readings over ethtool to a functioning system, but what i don't get is an active eth0, a MAC or a IP
<chrisinajar> soupdujour: what happens when you type in: modprobe sis900
<soupdujour> just a moment
<soupdujour> nothing
<tyas> hai
<chrisinajar> lsmod | grep sis
<soupdujour> should i enter that 2?
<chrisinajar> yes
<soupdujour> is that a vertical line?
<chrisinajar> soupdujour: yes, it's shift+the key below the backspace
<chrisinajar> it's called a pipe, basically it takes the output of one command and puts it into the input of another
<chrisinajar> lsmod lists modules loaded, and grep is a searching command...
<soupdujour> ok... i get a result for sis900: 24320 0
<chrisinajar> hmm...
<chrisinajar> are you sure the card isn't bad?
<soupdujour> i have no idea
<soupdujour> how should i check?
<soupdujour> or rather can?
<chrisinajar> umm..
<chrisinajar> well, you need to boot into an OS that the card works in...
<chrisinajar> either windows or a livecd of a distro that happens to work with that card...
<soupdujour> hm....any suggestions where i find such a distro? the windows i have seems to refuse to work for the pc im working on...waste of money that was... -.-
<chrisinajar> soupdujour: under normal circumstances i would recomend kubuntu to test it :-P
<jussi01> soupdujour: which card?
<chrisinajar> does it light up when you plug in the network card?
<soupdujour> jussi01: sis900
<soupdujour> light up? where?
<soupdujour> chrisinajar: haha... :(
<chrisinajar> the card itself should have lights
<chrisinajar> usually right on the eth port
<soupdujour> on the back or inside of the computer? or are you talking about my router?
<soupdujour> because i see no individual lights
<chrisinajar> on the actual eth port, or on the router, both will give you the info...
<chrisinajar> if the card is wicked fucked then it wont light up when it's plugged in... it should even light up when the computer is off....
<Pici> chrisinajar: Please watch the language in here, thanks.
<chrisinajar> oh yeah, sorry...
<chrisinajar> sometimes I don't pay attention :-P muh bad
<soupdujour> chrisinajar: there is no light to check
<soupdujour> only a "communitylight" but im not about to disconnect the cable here...
<tacosarecool> hello
<soupdujour> well, i give up for now... bye!"
<acer_> how to make more freespace on harddisk to get more synaptic package manager? my kubuntu just left 500 mb. but total free space on windows 5 gb. i am using kubuntu and windows
<tacosarecool> Hmm
<tacosarecool> Get a ubuntu cd
<tacosarecool> Use gparter
<elo_> parted
<tacosarecool> Allocate more space to partition
<tacosarecool> acer how big is your harddrive?
<tacosarecool> acer?
<rascal> hi
<tacosarecool> hey
<guilhermeblanco> hi
<tacosarecool> So anyone need help?
<Denise> I think i have to leave the hope to use my scanner on ubuntu
<tacosarecool> the hope?
<Denise> yes
<tacosarecool> What scanner are you using?
<Denise> it seems the hp5510 is not listed
<tacosarecool> I'll go see
<Denise> and my pidgin doesnt work
<acer_> my harddrive total is 60 gb. i was made 2 partition via windows. the operating system had 20 gb. windows and their application need 13 gb. but my kubuntu only made 2 gb. it seems not sufficient to download more packages. how to make 5 gb can inserted to kubuntu
<Denise> all is sick in my system
<tacosarecool> denise http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php
<tacosarecool> denise http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/manual/distros/ubuntu.html
<tacosarecool> I don't think it's hardy though
<Latre> hi people....i have a doubt.....i have mi PC with 8G of memory and kubuntu only see 4G, its neccesary install kubuntu 64bits to see the 8G?   or some upgrade of kernel??
<tacosarecool> Yes but that's weird that 32 bit would see 4 g anyway
<tacosarecool> I would think it would only see 3.5 g
<Latre> In PC Bios see 8G
<abby87> !OS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about os
<Latre> mmm.....ok...i said 4G but see 3.5G
<tacosarecool> Anyway you do need 64 bit
 * abby87 is listening to High Hopes by Pink Floyd on Echoes: The Best of Pink Floyd [Amarok]
<Latre> iso for amd64 ?
<tacosarecool> abby what irc client are you using?
<tacosarecool> Kopete?
<abby87> konversation 1.01
<tacosarecool> Oh ok cool
<tacosarecool> How did you use amarok
<tacosarecool> With konversation
<abby87> oh just type command /media
<abby87> in konversation
<tacosarecool> thanks
<Latre> tacosarecool, amd64 iso its ok ?
<Denise> both links?
<abby87> while playing amarok ofcourse (doesnt work with amarok 2 series)
<tacosarecool> Latre what processor you have?
<theworldbestPESz> wie sin die zahlen??
<jussi01> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jussi01> argh
<tacosarecool> Abby it does work with 2
<Latre> tacosarecool, intel quad core
<abby87> tacosarecool: oh cool
<tacosarecool> Oh don't get amd
<abby87> tacosarecool: doesnt work with nightly build
<tacosarecool> Actually amd is fine
<tacosarecool> it's for amd and intel
<abby87> amd is doin triple core i guesS?
<abby87> quad cores are great
<tacosarecool> Don't get one with the community support only though
<pablovicente> why google earth close by itself?
<Denise> it seems very complicated
<tacosarecool> Denise
<abby87> pablovicente: there could be many reasons\
<tacosarecool> Go to kmenu
<pablovicente> yes
<tacosarecool> system
<Denise> how i know what version to install
<tacosarecool> hplip toolbox
<bjv> ok
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys how do i remove gnome dm from kubuntu? i installed it to try but now i want to get rid of it thank you
<tacosarecool> synaptic
<bjv> i  went to kmenu>ksystem now what i do?
<tacosarecool> Or add and remove
<bjv> how i removes google earth if i installed as .bin?
<Denise> kmenu?
<bjv> remove*
<bjv> it dosen't appear in synaptic
<bjv> doesn't*
<jussi01> !purekde | strawbeRRy_fieLd
<ubottu> strawbeRRy_fieLd: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<abby87> strawbeRRy_fieLd:sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop
<rambo3> glx has craped out , where do i disable wobbly windows
<bjv> please how i remove google earth if i installed as .bin!!!
<jussi01> !repeat | bjv
<ubottu> bjv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<abby87> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
 * h2sm is listening to rah ellil by Dahmane Elharrachi on dahman1 [Amarok]
<Denise> hmm
 * tacosarecool is listening to Stance Punks by Tokyo Brothers [Amarok]
<Denise> but my printer is working
<tacosarecool> Oh crap
<tacosarecool> No
<Denise> it is only the scanner part
<Denise> that poses problem
 * tacosarecool is listening to Tokyo Brothers by Stance Punks [Amarok]
<tacosarecool> Phew
 * abby87 is listening to Cold Cold Heart by Norah Jones on Come Away with Me [Amarok]
<Denise> cant be so complicated
 * tacosarecool is listening to Lost My Music by Aya Hirano [Amarok]
<stdin> please don't spam with now playing scripts
<abby87> looks like everyone is on a listening spree
<abby87> any idea when konversation for kde4 is coming?
<stdin> around the 4.2 release
<abby87> awwww
<abby87> cant wait
<abby87> but i hope it should be worth the wait
<Denise> everything ok now
<urli> abby87: hello
<Denise> just had to turn it on
<cryingtux> can i install kde 4.1 on 7.04?
<Denise> my problem is that I see things too complicated
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Denise> so how I can solve my problem with pidgin
<ActionParsnip> Denise: sup?
<Denise> sup?
<ghostcube> whats up
<ActionParsnip> Denise: sup == whats up
<Denise> it doesnt want to open
<ghostcube> Denise: www.getdeb.net newer pidgin release afaik
<cryingtux> i guess nobody likes kde 4.1 here :)
<ghostcube> yep
<ActionParsnip> Denise: ps -ef | grep pidgin
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: no, fluxbox here
<jussi01> cryingtux: because the place is #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<cryingtux> jussi01: thanks, i will jump there too :)
<jussi01> cryingtux: this channel is for kde3 support :()
<ActionParsnip> I have a regular folder in my ~/ folder in konqueror
<ActionParsnip> it has what looks like US power plug on it in red
<joro> hi
<joro> i can't install skype for kubunto
<joro> i can't install skype for kubuntu
<lumm> great
<lumm> wahts your problem exactly
<lumm> joro
<joro> moment
<joro> please
<joro> download skype for ubuntu 7.4+
<joro> next open->install package
<emiliafaneite> hello
<joro> "The package file does not exist"
<joro> "A nonexistent file has been selected for installation."
<joro> Pleace select an existing .deb pakage file"
<joro> "The package file does not exist"
<joro> "A nonexistent file has been selected for installation."
<joro> Pleace select an existing .deb pakage file"
<PhilRod> joro: are you on 64-bit?
<PhilRod> if not, just add the repository to adept - that worked for me earlier today
<joro> PhilRod Yes, 64 bit
<tacosarecool> joro select a 64 bit deb if you can
<joro> how?
<cayal> Does anyone know how to place an ip in my localhosts on Hardy?
<rambo3> cayal, what do you mean?
<moes> Is it possible to add more than one wallpaper to the cube
<rambo3> !beryl > moes
<ubottu> moes, please see my private message
<cayal> rambo3, I need a method to place an ip in my localhosts so web browsers can skip the identification page, I can't get a particular website to load on any computers in my houe, save for my iBook which is out for repair right now, I had to add the site's ip to my lclhosts to get it working.
<rambo3> ok you bind it in /etc/hosts
<tacosarecool> Oh yeah
<tacosarecool> How do I install new graphics drivers in linux
<tacosarecool> Should I uninstall old ones first
<rambo3> !xgl
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<rambo3> tacosarecool, no , just the new ones
<tacosarecool> Just install
<tacosarecool> And it will take care of rest
<tacosarecool> ?
<rambo3> yes
<rambo3> ask ubottu
<cayal> Rambo3, host.cfg is he file I should edit, right?
<rambo3> no /etc/hosts
<cayal> I'm in /etc and all I see in hosts.cfg. Are hidden files enabled by default or should I use a command application?
<rambo3> http://tldp.org/LDP/solrhe/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-RH-Edition-v1.3/chap9sec95.html
<cayal> Thanks.
<cayal> :-]
<rambo3> also add "0.0.0.0       4chan.com   apple.com windows.com"
<cayal> :P
<cayal> Do they all have problems with Kubuntu as well?
<greeg> hi
<greeg>   is there a way to have amarok NOT display the song name accross the screen at the start of the song for every song?
<greeg> i mean i can tell what the name of the song is just by listening.  i dont need a chatty gui app to tell me that.
<flaccid> greeg: settings | configure amarok | osd
<moes> rambo3.. Sorry I lose my ability to communicate I ask about adding 4 wallpaper to cube You suggested Beryl I have compiz-fusion bcop
<greeg> thanx
<rambo3> !xgl | moes
<ubottu> moes: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<moes> rambo3 I have all of those features and can have 4 wallpaper in kwin with no cube or cube in compiz with one wallpaper
<joshuajtl> hey folkks, i installed compiz settings, and it took away my kwin decorations
<joshuajtl> its now showing no window titlebars
<arrrghhh> joshuajtl, compiz and kwin don't play so well together.
<joshuajtl> arrrghhh: is there anything i can do?
<flaccid> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<joshuajtl> forget it ill just get rid of compiz
<arrrghhh> yea
<arrrghhh> that's my solution
<joshuajtl> arrrghhh: is there a good way to get rid of it all at once?
<arrrghhh> joshuajtl, if you installed with aptitude it'll remove everything for you.
<joomla_user> in a dreamland
<afeijo> hi group
<afeijo> what email server is best for simple personal php test use?
<flaccid> postfix for smtp
<afeijo> googling :) thanks
<flaccid> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<afeijo> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<afeijo> didnt new tasksel, cool
<dede> ciao
<dede> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<afeijo> so, to personal use, Mail Server as Local only
<flaccid> localhost relay only yes
<afeijo> mine is in portuguese, so I dont now the original terms :)
<afeijo> what shell command to read emails?
<flaccid> mail
<horst> hi. how can i change th console and X keymaps on an installes system?
<afeijo> mail sux, it just read email, dont exist a better one, with a bit more interface?
<flaccid> you need to know the commands and yes there is line pine etc. see google
<maelcum> or, which packages do i need to reconfigure for that?
<flaccid> i don't use cli mail only for admin tasks so i can't remember anything but mail
<afeijo> ok, I did searched about it without success, Ill try again
<afeijo> what keywords do you recommend? "shell read mail command"?
<pollo> hi
<flaccid> terminal mail client or shell mail client or something
<afeijo> ok
<flaccid> mutt is popular
<afeijo> testing mutt
<Haza> Evening folks. Any reason why i HAVE to run mplayer via the terminal with the arguments mplayer -vo x11
<Haza> Otherwise the video will not play and just lag the OS :(
<afeijo> postfix has webadmin?
<flaccid> afeijo: could be something out there not sure. remember postfix is sending mail only
<afeijo> I used mutt, and sent a msg to myself. It worked, the pop3 isnt runing under postfix, some other thing did that...lol
<flaccid> it wouldn't have been sent via pop3
<flaccid> there are no servers by default in ubuntu
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> i tricked myself. there is no pop3 involved, gets sent and rcvd via smtp and read via the local maildir or mbox
<Admin1> Please, can someone explain the file structure of KMail? I am trying to understand how to export them into windows vista mail program. I have kmail set as mbox but do not see any .mbox file. Rather, I see files with .index  .ids  .sorted files
<flaccid> can it even export to outlook format ?
<Haza> Maybe im using the worng graphcs drivers? and coming from windows to linux i have little clue about installing the right graphics drivers for my OS :(
<Haza> *wrong
<flaccid> Haza: you could try a dif media player like kaffeine or vlc also if you want to switch drivers you can goto hardware drivers manager
<Haza> flaccid: I will look at the hardware manager as even Kaffeine does the same thing
<flaccid> Admin1: you could do something like http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2003-October/021439.html
<Haza> although i haven't tried VLC on this computer yet
<flaccid> then its likely a problem with the codec or the video you are playing
<Haza> Im trying to play .ogg's
<Haza> flaccid:  Its interesting as these video's worked on the same computer but it had ummm, ubuntu 7 installed iirc
<flaccid> yeah software gets updated/changed
<Admin1> flaccid, thank you a bunch
<Admin1> I will try to do so
<flaccid> np. btw opera works on all platforms and supports standard mail formats
<Haza> flaccid: Also, i don't know if this helps but... you know that little openGL gears animation you can play to test your graphics and OpenGL?
<Haza> iirc you run it via the terminal..
<flaccid> glxgears
<Haza> That little OpenGL gears animation works great
<Haza> flaccid: Thats the one
<Admin1> flaccid, one question: with kmail there are usually three files for the same folder. Example: Folder name: Archiver  I will also have a folder named: ".Archiver.directory" + "Archiver.index" + "Archiver.ids" + "Archiver.sorted"  Now, based on the link you provided me with, which folder should I just copy into my /var/mail/username? Just "Archiver"  ?
<flaccid> Admin1: um i don't think thats what it says. it says to create an mbox mail folder IN kmail
<flaccid> in terms of kmail filenames etc. i've never used kmail really so i can't say sorry
<rockprincess> hey all, has anyone ever tried syncing an ipod with kontact?! i've looked it up on the internet, and apparently you'd just have to export your dates/events/todos as an ical file.....but that just doesn't work for me. my events just won't show up :(
<Admin1> flaccid, I understand what you told me. Once I create a new folder named "mbox" and move all mail into it, if you take a look at the main mail folder you will also find other files, wouldn't you or am I mistake or do I have a maildir setting?
<flaccid> i don't know if kmail has anyting to do with maildir, i've never used it sorry
<rot> hi I  have a question
<arrrghhh> !question | rot
<ubottu> rot: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Admin1> flaccid, I believe I have maildir setting this is why I have so many files. Rather, in mbox I should end up with one file and one only, correct?
<rot> how to connect internet from mode throw the
<rot> computer for linux
<rot> cuz now I'm using wirless
<rot> I want to us connect from mode to computer
<Haza> rot: Don't we all?
<rot> I want to use mode
<rot> how to do cuz I using router
<arty_> hi all
<rot> I want to use DSL
<arty_> what is the best klient on ICQ pls help I use KOPETE but cant send file :) pls help
<arty_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllpppppppppppp
<arrrghhh> rot, you're going to have to explain better...
<arrrghhh> arty_, settle down
<arrrghhh> try pidgin
<arty_> pidgin ist the best ???
<rot> ok
<rot> know I using interent thorw ubuntu wireless I want to using direct mode
<rot> how
<rot> cuz when I plugged the wire is not showing the network form the mode
<flaccid> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<flaccid> im off
<flaccid> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<arrrghhh> rot, you're not making sense
<rot> man
<rot> I want to connect the mode to the computer
<rot> and I can find the network how to connect
<rot> do u get it
<arty_> arrrghhh: thx m8
<arrrghhh> arty_, np
<HailandKill> I'm trying to install the latest drivers from ati manually... it hasn't worked. xorg's log reports that it can't open a DRM connection because /etc/dri doesn't exist.. basically.. any ideas? I imagine I hould have /etc/dri
<jussi01> HailandKill: use envyng
<jussi01> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<HailandKill> jussi01: okay, thanks. I'll look into it.
<jussi01> :)
<pollo> this command ls . |cpio -o > foo makes the file grow
<pollo> File foo grew, new byte not copied
<falckon> hi, i just installed kde 4.1 using the official ppa repository ... when logging in the screen becomes a blank grey and i have to use ALT-F2 to launch programs
<falckon> any idea what i need to do to get my desktop?
<falckon> ohh heh... i'll try kubuntu-kde4
<The_Pikos> hi!
<jussi01> hi!
<The_Pikos> i've this msg but no package apps launch... Another process is using the packaging system database
<The_Pikos> how can i solve it plz?
<TheFuzzball> I am running Kubuntu in a Virtual Machine and I want to open my local HTTP server (I use it for testing websites), I type the IP of the host computer (192.168.2.6) but I get nothing, I also try loopback and localhost. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<The_Pikos> Another process is using the packaging system database
<jussi01> The_Pikos: have you got adept open?
<The_Pikos> yes
<The_Pikos> it send me this mess
<jussi01> The_Pikos: thats the problem then...
<The_Pikos> no no
<jussi01> oh
<The_Pikos> actually
<jussi01> then this
<jussi01> !aptfix | The_Pikos
<ubottu> The_Pikos: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<The_Pikos> ok
<jussi01> The_Pikos: run that command
<The_Pikos> thxs i try it
<jussi01> TheFuzzball: that sounds like your vmware network settings are wrong
<buckethead> I've wondered for a long time why they can't come up with a better work around for that.
<buckethead> I need to learn c so I can bitch less, fix more.
<jussi01> buckethead: theres a new adept on its way, hopefully better
<The_Pikos> ok perfect the command from the bot work
<TheFuzzball> jussi01, Have any Idea of how to fix them, I am running Apache on Vista SP1 with VMWare 6.0.4
<jussi01> TheFuzzball: not sure... go have a look in vmware and check out the network settigns?
<TheFuzzball> Thanks, I shall do that :)
<The_Pikos> it's really borring, everytime adept crash i've this pb.... I should write this cmd down somewhere...
<The_Pikos> thanks for your help!
<jussi01> no probs :)
<The_Pikos> hum i still have a pb with adept this msg during the update...
<The_Pikos> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Fargh> is there anyway to display HTML pages that require MS silverlight ?
<buckethead> Fargh: Its called 'moonlight' .. i'm not sure if its out yet.
<Fargh> ok, i'll check
<buckethead> Fargh: Check on go-mono.com/moonlight. Kind of makes me laugh when it says that 'no video or mp3 playback is enabled.' Not really sure what the point is..
<Fargh> moonlight firefox addin works nice
<buckethead> Good to hear.
<Fargh> maybe I was too quick with the judgemenet that it works :)
<Fargh> anyways .. its unstable
<Fargh> very
<hdevalence> Is there a way to install skype on 64bit kubuntu?
<hdevalence> I went and got a .deb from their website but it doesn't want to install since it is for i386 and I have amd64
<PhilRod> hdevalence: do the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype work for you?
<hdevalence> PhilRod: haven't tried. Guess I should have searched the wiki first :)
<PhilRod> hdevalence: yup :-)
<hdevalence> PhilRod: seems to work, thanks!
<arrrghhh> man this room is hoppin
<ubuntu_> hii !
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<arrrghhh> !hi ubuntu_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ubuntu_
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> but you do!
<ubuntu_> i try msn !
<favro> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<arrrghhh> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<arrrghhh> i win :D
<favro> hehe
<arrrghhh> not sure what i won yet
<ubuntu_> i  try kubuntu
<arrrghhh> probably the privilege of helping this foreigner.  speake english!
<arrrghhh> or go to a non-english speaking room
<engineer> kopete
<arrrghhh> ubuntu_, there are rooms for help in your native language
<engineer> he's from australia
<ubuntu_> i'm fench !
<arrrghhh> australia?
<arrrghhh> french?
<arrrghhh> #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntu_> me i'm fench !
<arrrghhh> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<engineer> hmm
<engineer> (21:56:59) —› Looking up (favro)'s country...
<engineer> (21:57:00) —› Country lookup for (202.134.248.211) finished successfully: (Australia)
<engineer> wrong guy
<arrrghhh> fail
<Whiz2> anyone alive in here?
<sveri> yea
<sveri> i am
<sveri> at least a bit
<Doates> xD
<Doates> Is there any way of running ventrilo on kubuntu without using a windows partition
<arrrghhh> not sure what ventrilo is, but have you tried virtualbox?
<Doates> I haven't tried anything yet >.>
<Doates> Are you familiar with teamspeak or Skype?
<favro> Doates: if it is a window app you could use wine
<favro> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<arrrghhh> yea wine's pretty good
<Doates> Yeaah I've used wine for a few things
<arrrghhh> certainly not the end-all
<Doates> The thing with Ventrilo and Wine that I could encounter difficulty with is
<tonak> hello, when i create a file it is automaticaly set to -rw-r--r--, how to change this behavior? i want it to be -rw-rw-r-- automaticaly. (every user of the group should have the right to change the files) how to automate this?
<arrrghhh> but for reverse engineering windows libraries, it's pretty impressive
<Doates> It is a program to use a mic, and uses press to talk keys
<arrrghhh> Doates, try virtualbox.  you run a windows environment inside of linux (OS virtualization)
<Doates> So how does virtual box work
<tonak> no one a guess?
<Doates> Ahh nvm I understand it
<arrrghhh> lol ok
<arrrghhh> tonak, it really depends on how you're creating files, what you're doing it for etc
<sandro_> c'è nessuno
<arrrghhh> !es | sandro_
<ubottu> sandro_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arrrghhh> lol i think that's spanish
<tonak> the files will be created in gimp, scribus, screem, abiword
<Doates> Okay arrrghhh thank you for the help I will be departing now and will try virtual box!
<sveri> it's crazy, after some tweaks alpha4 runs smooth like hardy
<tonak> the files are on a nfs share and will be modified and created from different users on different computers
<tonak> and a few more programms, blender for example, everything gui programms
<Whiz2> can I safely remove pkgs like gconf from my KDE system?
<tonak> the goal is, that all users of the group should be able to work an the files
<Whiz2> if it helps to know, gconf is gnome configurations database stuff
<tonak> arrrghhh still there? how to do it?
<arrrghhh> que?
<Walzmyn> I just tried to plug in a second monitor to my laptop - the end result was having the primary monitor set it's resolution to 640 X 480 - I need help
<arrrghhh> Walzmyn, do you have acclerated drivers installed>
<arrrghhh> ?
<Walzmyn> you mean the nvidia propritary driver? Yes
<Walzmyn> Damn this is annoying - everything is huge.
<Walzmyn> I just want to get my res back to something useable
<Walzmyn> argg! Why can't cannon pay for some servers that aren't slower than bloody chirstmas?
<ahmos> hi, does anyone know a program for formatting and resizing deleting hard disks partitions?
<sourcemaker> are there known problems with konqueror as browser... it's very unstable... :-)
<sourcemaker> using kde4
<ahmos> helloooooo
<sourcemaker>  are there known problems with konqueror as browser... on kde4... it is very unstable and crashing very often (slow internet connection and loading more then 2 page the same time)
<Walzmyn> ok, kubuntu did such a good job of auto-detecting my hardware when i origionaly installed it. How's the best way to get a second monitor hooked up?
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> I'm trying to walk my friend through getting a wireless PCMIA card working, hoping someone can help me out?
<contrast83> I'm trying to walk my friend through getting a wireless PCMCIA card working, hoping someone can help me out?
<Haza> contrast83: I can't help you but i can advice you. Best bet is to ask a question and somebody might be able to help you mate
<Haza> **advise
<contrast83> Haza: Thanks. I'm actually not in touch with her right now; I told her to give me a call when she gets her desktop online. For now, I'm just hoping someone can tell me one thing...
<Haza> contrast83: I would just ask away then mate
 * Haza is still a noob to linux but not to IRC :)
<contrast83> Haza: After she plugged in the card, dmesg reports that it's unable to supply power to the PCMCIA slot.
<contrast83> Would it just be saying that because the card isn't configured yet/driver's not installed, or could it mean the PCMCIA slot is faulty' (It's an old laptop that she got from a friend)?
<contrast83> BB in some minutes, any help is appreciated.
#kubuntu 2008-08-22
<starenka> hullo, any tips for db-modelling package (other than db - bussiness etc welcomed). to put it simply i need smthng like Db-designer or PowerDesigner.. thx
<vilhelm> what the hell?
<genii> Netsplit
<illmortal> lol
<starenka> graveyard
<contrast83> Would dmesg reporting that it's unable to supply power to the PCMCIA slot be indicative of a faulty card slot?
<shadowhywind_> Hay all I am trying to set up a NFS server and I am wondering is there a way to only allow a certain username for a share?
<genii> shadowhywind_: Yes, specify it in the exports file
<shadowhywind_> genii: how? I haven't been able to find any information to set it up that way
<genii> shadowhywind_: http://www.itc.virginia.edu/unixsys/sec/nfs-exports.html   has fairly complete descriptions
<shadowhywind_> ok thanks
<janka> hi, i have 2 usb keyboards connected and i want to have english layout on first and slovak layout on another keyboard without switching layouts.. Any ideas for setup this plz?
<genii> shadowhywind_: Also on the server doing    man exports            should bring up the manpage with some examples near the bottom
<shadowhywind_> genii: i didn't even think to look there yet, heheh
<shadowhywind_> genii you wouldn't happen to have any ideas on how to auto-idenify on knoversation would you? hehe
<genii> shadowhywind_: File...Server List.. Edit.. Edit again (next to Default Identity) ... At bottom has Auto Identify. Put in nickser for service type. Then passrord in box next to it
<genii> *password
<genii> also nickserv has a "v" at the end
<shadowhywind_> thats what i thought, i did that and didn't work,
<contrast83> Would dmesg reporting that it's unable to supply power to the PCMCIA slot be indicative of a faulty card slot, or could it just be doing that because there's no driver installed for the plugged card?
<shadowhywind_> brb
<robotgeek> contrast83: i think pcmcia works very similiar to PCI. if lspci can detect it, then it most probably is the driver, i think
<contrast83> robotgeek: thanks. this is actually for my friend who i'll be talking to later tonight; of course i forgot to have her run lspci. :-\
<shadowhywind_> when i try it says that Nickname already in use. Trying shadowhywind.
<edge> what does kubuntu use in the dock in kde to regulate the cpus frequency
<contrast83> edge: guidance-power-manager...
<edge> thankyou contrast83
<contrast83> edge: np... the package you (might) want to remove is kde-guidance-powermanager. i personally recommend kpowermanager :-)
<edge> contrast83, are there any other
<contrast83> edge: surely so, i don't know offhand though. have a look through your nearest package manager. ;-)
<edge> thanks concernedcitizen
<edge> thanks contrast83 **
<janka> is it possible to have 2 keyboard layouts for 2 different usb keyboards at time on kubuntu (english first keyboard and second slovak)?
<concernedcitizen> weu
<bigape> Is it legal to put Ubuntu on a PS3?
<Denise> what is PS3?
<xavier> wenas
<bigape> PlayStation 3.
<xavier> que tal ?
<bigape> No se.
<Dekans> bigape: yes it's legal
<bigbang> i can't change my resoliton
<bigbang> i install my nvidia-driver
<bigape> Yay I won't get arrested
<bigape> !
<bigbang> but the biggest resuliton is 800 & 600
<contrast83> bigbang: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<Dekans> bigbang: no, PS3 is suited for this
<bigbang> contrast83: from the apt
<bigbang> nvidia-drivers-new
<Dekans> yellow dog linux is a distribution aimed to be installed on ps3
<Dekans> all is clear for that
<contrast83> bigbang: install the package nvidia-settings
<bigape> No PS3 is HD!
<Dekans> except you won't have graphic acceleration
<bigape> It's Blu Ray!
<bigape> It's HD!
<bigape> Why can't I set it HD?
<bigape> Full HD!
<contrast83> bigbang: you should then find nVidia XServer Settings in System and/or Settings in KMenu, which should allow you to change the resolution.
<Dekans> bigape: you can't ?
<contrast83> bigbang: that is, assuming X is already using the nvidia driver... what card do you have?
<bigape> Can I make a homebrew game for PS3?
<bigape> Yes, no, maybe?
<khro> question: right click is not working anymore for my mouse(because of the mouse itself)...so how i can possibly perform right click?(on ubuntu generally)
<bigape> Hello!?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<jin> hi
<jin> excuse me~!!
<jin> um..
<Walzmyn> multiple monitors - would ya'll recomend using Twinview or 2 X screens?
<contrast83> Walzmyn: what kind of video card?
<contrast83> !ask | jin
<ubottu> jin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jin> hi
<Walzmyn> twinview is an nvidia thing
<jin> i installed kubunto
<jin> i wanna use konqueror
<jin> i cant open website .. TT
<jin> PLZ HELP ME
<Walzmyn> you're going to have to give more info than that
<Walzmyn> and please don't shout
<cilkay> Hello. I'm running 2.3.0 on 7.04. Whenever I spell check anything, even deliberate errors, it never finds anything wrong. I have the myspell-en-us package installed. Is there something else besides that I need for spell check to work in OOo?
<Walzmyn> cilkay, make sure it's turned on in the preferences
<contrast83> Walzmyn: from what i hear, twinview's easier to set up, although i think seperate screens is supposed to be relatively easy with nvidia.
<cilkay> ok, I'll check
<cilkay> I would have thought invoking it manually should have worked.
<Walzmyn> contrast83, i've only ever used twinview, i didn't want to experiment with the x screens unless someone recommended it
<Walzmyn> cilkay, invoking it manually?
<contrast83> Walzmyn: i assume you already have the restricted nvidia driver installed?
<Walzmyn> yes
<cilkay> Yes, F7.
<contrast83> Walzmyn: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" if you haven't already, and it should be fairly straightforward from there.
<Walzmyn> htat just brings up the search though diaolog thingy. there's a setting to check it when you're typing
<Walzmyn> contrast83, did, that was where the option was for seperate x screens
<contrast83> Walzmyn: ahh, got cha. well from what i hear, that's supposed to work, but i can't speak from experience.
<Walzmyn> cilkay, i'm looking for that setting, but i can't find it
<Walzmyn> contrast83, everything is working, but the res on my LCD is different from my laptop monitor and it's not wanting to change
<Walzmyn> cilkay, >>Tools>>options .... Languages settings>>writing aids ... under 'options' first setting.
<cilkay> Walzmyn: It's not a setting. It's a menu option. It invokes spell check. In any case, spell checking while typing was enabled. It never reports any mistakes either while typing or if I hit F7.
<cilkay> They're all enabled.
<Walzmyn> cilkay, ok. hmm. check the path of the dictionary and make sure it's actually got one to use
<cilkay> aptitude reports one installed
<Walzmyn> cilkay, yeah, but make sure something didn't goof and OOo knows where it is
<cilkay> /usr/share/myspell/infos/ooo/myspell-en-us is 17 bytes. Must be a pretty compact dictionary :)
<cilkay> That's probably not it.
<Walzmyn> 17 bytes?
<Walzmyn> i'd be tempted to uninstall / reinstall that
<cilkay> 696516 2007-05-24 06:50 en_US.dic
<cilkay> That's the one.
<Walzmyn> Great. I got my resolution took care of, but now the panel has disappered on the left monitor - along with the kmenu
<cilkay> Your desktop is probably panning.
<Walzmyn> This is weird. If you hit the hide button, you can see all the stuff on the left end of the bar go by
<Walzmyn> but it does not show up on the left monitor
<cilkay> Bump the edge with your mouse and it might move over.
<cilkay> Oh, multi monitor. No idea.
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, kde4 ?
<Walzmyn> hmm, i think you've got something - everything on the bottom of the left screen is gone
<Walzmyn> kde3
<Walzmyn> I think this is nvidia
<Walzmyn> ok, this is messed up
<Walzmyn> one screenis wide screen, one is regular
<cilkay> All I know is that kdm in Kubuntu has a nasty tendency to pan the desktop. I don't have any idea of how to fix it other than installing gdm instead.
<Walzmyn> The height for both is kept the same by nvidia, so you loose stuff off the top or bottom of the widescreen
<cilkay> sometimes, it also "forgets" what my desktop resolution was.
<cilkay> Shouldn't KOffice be able to read OOo files?
<Walzmyn> supposed to
<cilkay> I'm going to see if I can open the OOo doc in KOffice, after I do a "Save as..." of course. I recall KOffice having the nasty habit of truncating files in earlier versions.
<Walzmyn> was about to warn you that I dind't think they were competely compatable and to save different versions
<cilkay> It opens the document but it munges a few things.
<cilkay> E.g. borders on paragraphs are gone.
<cilkay> Manually inserted page breaks are gone.
<gleyve> how can I configura my txt files open automatticanlly with a text edit software? witout asking what software to use
<cilkay> But spell check works :)
<Walzmyn> gleyve, right click on a .txt file icon and edit the preferences
<Walzmyn> err
<Walzmyn> properties - then click on the little wrench
<cilkay> I thought there was some setting in KDE where you could specify things like default text editor, browser, email client, etc.
<gleyve> Walzmyn: preferences or properties? there's no preference on right click
<Walzmyn> gleyve, ^
<gleyve> Walzmyn: ok...this part is working..but I mean, I do not want the SO ask me if I want to execute or show the content..It always opnes a dialog for me asking about this
<gleyve> Walzmyn: Got what I mean?
<Walzmyn> SO?
<gleyve> I'd like to open text files without asking if I want do execute or show the content
<Walzmyn> gleyve, what are these txt files? it should only do that if it thinks they are some kind of binary
<gleyve> Walzmyn: only text..I just type "test"
<gleyve> but it always ask me open or run
<gleyve> it's not a binary
<Walzmyn> gleyve, hmm, sorry, over my head
<Walzmyn> gleyve, what program is set to open the .txt files?
<gleyve> jedit
<gleyve> but when I try other same thing happens
<gleyve> is very boring everytime answer this dialog box before open the txt file
<gleyve> Walzmyn: even you Don_Miguelt know the answer, do you think it is possible?
<Walzmyn> I don't know gleyve. try again when more knowelageble folks are here.
<Walzmyn> gleyve, i didn't understand that
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<gleyve> Walzmyn: sorry...I'll rewrite it
<Daisuke_Laptop> right click, go to properties > permissions > don't allow it to be executed (not *exactly* sure how it'll work in kde, but that should get you to where you need to be)
<Walzmyn> Daisuke_Laptop, ah, that's a good idea
<cilkay> gleyve: Did you copy the .txt file from Windows?
<cilkay> ... from a Windows share, perhaps?
<cilkay> Or did a Windows machine put it in a directory shared by Samba?
<gleyve> cilkay: no..not from windows...I've just created ate linux
<cilkay> What are the permissions?
<gleyve> what about this one? How to configure my keyboard when I type the "Window key", it opens my start menu...also when I type "Window Key" + "E" it opens the file manager...like windows do
<Daisuke_Laptop> gleyve: eek...  i don't remember where it is in system settings, probably under keyboard, you can set up key bindings
<Daisuke_Laptop> just remember that the windows key will be referred to as either "meta" or "super"
<Daisuke_Laptop> so it would be "super+e", but it's the same key combination
<gleyve> Daisuke_Laptop: that one was easy..thank you
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're welcome
<Dr_willis> gleyve,  ive seen that asked befor..  its not 'easially' done with linux. due to the  issues Daisuke_Ido  mentions
<Dr_willis> windows key by itself = open menu. Is what im talking about. No extra  keys.
<YAOMTC> Does anyone here use the 64-bit Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Not me.
<YAOMTC> Thinking of switching, since I just found out my processor (Core 2 Duo) has 64-bit support
<YAOMTC> but I'm not sure how well (or not well) things will work
<Dr_willis> most all processors these days have 64bit support. but most people dont gain much by using 64bit
<Dr_willis> all my machines COULD use 64bit. but i use 32bit disrtos on them
<gleyve> Dr_willis: do you know any keyboard combination for open My Console/terminal?
<Dr_willis> gleyve,  i use that one tool tha tputs a konsole on F12 normally
<Dr_willis> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 176 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<gleyve> if I type F12 my console opens? or I still have to configure?
<Dr_willis> I run Yakuake, and F12 = Konsole slides down from the top. like the quake console does.
<gleyve> I didn't know about Yakuake.. Is F12  its only proposal?
<YAOMTC> Cinelerra doesn't work well on 32-bit
<YAOMTC> so I figure if I switched, I'd be able to use it effectively
<illmortal> Can someone explain why I keep getting these errors: http://pastebin.ca/1181231
<Dr_willis> gleyve,  check its settinbgs.. i imagine its configurable
<Dr_willis> illmortal,  you may want to summarize the problem. Not just give patebin urls. :) not everyone has a browser.
<vilhelm> is it possible to make the KDE menu button to open with the windows key on the keyboard?
<Dr_willis> Configuration file "/home/illmortal/.kde/share/config/kwebdesktoprc" not writable.
<Dr_willis> I would sya check ownership/permissions on the files/paths it mentions
<illmortal> yeah... I keep getting that error and I have no idea what it means o.o;
<illmortal> ok dr_willis :)
<Dr_willis> Its possible you some how did somthing as root that made those files/dir owned by root. Not the user.
<illmortal> but quick question... what's a kwebdesktop?
<illmortal> i don't ever remember enabling or messing with any settings named that.
<Dr_willis> I recall some wallpaper feature of kde that was a kwebdestop thing
<Dr_willis> not that i ever saw it actually work. or be useable. :)
<illmortal> aha! ok gonna check those settings
<robotgeek> vilhelm: try it in your keyboard shortcut settings. (unfortunately, i am on kde 4 right now, and can't help you right now)
<illmortal> ok disabled it :D
<phil_> i'm on an acer aspire one netbook and my sound isn't working...i had made some tweaks from a guide but my sound isn't working at all now...is there a way to reset kubuntu back to its default settings without a full reinstall?
<illmortal> Dr_willis.. I get this one too: /home/illmortal/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<illmortal> I think that has to do with hotkeys that I setup
<robotgeek> phil_: are the tweaks related to kde? or with kernel stuff?
<vilhelm> <robotgeek> hehe np thx anyway
<phil_> i'm not positive but i think kernel stuff...but the thing is i dont remember what i tweaked and all that
<cayal> I modified my hosts file to place a website in my localhosts, and now every browser will contact a server but get no reply. How do I restart te network from terminal?
<robotgeek> cayal: what line did you put in your hosts file?
<illmortal> I tried to set the permissions for read/write and I get this when trying to click ok: The new file name is empty.
<Dr_willis> illmortal,  as root you could just delete the files..
<Dr_willis> that will reset the users settings however that those controll
<Dr_willis> sudo rm /path/to/whatever/it/was
<illmortal> Dr_willis, how can I just give read/write access to everything?
<Dr_willis> it also could be the OWNERSHIP of the files
<Walzmyn> damn. went to all the trouble of downloading the 64 alpha just to find out you gotta have 32 for vbox
<Dr_willis> do NOT go the give r/w to everything route.. learn to do it properly
<illmortal> lol alright I'll look up how to do it.
<cayal> Ugh, faulty connection. Did my question get through?
<gleyve> Can I change the color of Yakuake?
<Dr_willis> gleyve,  yes.. check its config settings menus.
<cayal> I modified my hosts file to place a website in my localhosts, and now every browser will contact a server but get no reply. How do I restart te network from terminal?
<Walzmyn> cayal, apache?
<Dr_willis> restart all networking -> sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Dr_willis> but i dont think thats your issue. :)
 * robotgeek concurs. /me wants to know what is in the hosts file
<saki> For some odd reason, my window focus seems to be set to under mouse, even though in my settings it states focus on click, any suggestions on how to take care of that?
<saki> nvm
<saki> >.> KWin just being lame.
<cayal_> This channel was created on my birthday. Anywho, I have a bad connection, hpefully my question will get through. I modified my hosts file to place a website in my localhosts, and now every browser will contact a server but get no reply. How do I restart te network from terminal?
<cayal__> How do I reset my network from terminal?
<cayal__> Wow, someone kick my pingout clones
<cayal__> Erm. No ops.
<robotgeek> cayal__: if you register a nickname, you could do it yourself.
<robotgeek> !register | cayal__
<ubottu> cayal__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<cayal__> True. I was too lazy no register my nick on this server.
<stdin> there's no point in kicking them, you still can't /nick back to it whilst it's connected
<vilhelm> anyone in here that have been using GPROFTPD?
<robotgeek> cayal__: no point in kicking them. they will die on their own :)
<vilhelm> I have 3 computers in my network and i dont understad why i cant connect to my ftp server with firefox and it works with IE
<robotgeek> vilhelm: firefox does not come with a default ftp client, iirc
<vilhelm> <robotgeek> ok :/
<stdin> yeah, I don't think FF2 did, though 3 does
<robotgeek> vilhelm: you will need that fireftp, or use konqueror (recommends konqueror)
<vilhelm> <robotgeek> yes i noticed that it worked with konqueror :)
<Raas> yo
<Raas> i'm on kubuntu hardy now :) (virgi)
<Whiz_2> anyone here that can explain the best solution when ubuntu server install (run from CD) says it doesn't detect any common CD-ROM drives?
<raas> I can't figure how to actually 'use' compiz?
<raas> the 3d cube, wobble windows... all is enabled but not sure how to get it workin
<raas> ...?
<vilhelm> <raas>
<vilhelm> are u here?
<robotgeek> Whiz_2: that is the first time i've heard that :)
<vilhelm> listening to the new tallica single atm :)
<[ifrog]> Whats the best love song you guys heard?
<[ifrog]> ops, wrong channel :P
<[ifrog]> sorry
<Whiz_2> robotgeek: first time I've heard it too, but that's what it's telling me "No common CD-ROM drives found" fails to mount it during install.
<robotgeek> Whiz_2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrom-detect/+bug/195614 , does not look encouraging
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195614 in cdrom-detect "No common CD-ROM drive was detected." [Undecided,New]
<phil_> i got my sound working on my acer aspire one...but now my little volume icon in the system tray is gone and i can't seem to figure out how to get it back...
<Whiz_2> whoever wrote this upgrade removed something important apparently
<robotgeek> phil_: alt + f2, kmix
<phil_> thanks
<phil_> any idea why it stopped auto loading at startup?
<Whiz_2> i never had this problem with kubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Whiz_2> possible to load MS-DOS drivers for the CD-ROM? (mscdex.exe)
<nathan_> hi
<nathan_> you guys got any good sites to fiend ubuntu themes
<nathan_> pleas
<robotgeek> Whiz_2: unlikely.
<Whiz_2> i'm going to lose my nmind
<Whiz_2> mind*
<CHaiNS> again?
<Whiz_2> i'm not getting any useful help from the #ubuntu channel at all
<Whiz_2> no one seems to understand that it won't detect the CD-ROM during install (so fails install) and I don't have any working floppy disks, or usb sticks... i have no choice but to do thias from CD-ROM
<CHaiNS> they are usually nice
<CHaiNS> change the position of the cdrom
<CHaiNS> make it master etc
<flaccid> go guy a new drive
<Whiz_2> it's seen by the system, and boots from the CD
<Whiz_2> no
<Whiz_2> you have the money to pay for it?
<Whiz_2> i'm broke lol
<CHaiNS> I do yes
<CHaiNS> I have plenty but im not buying it
<Whiz_2> glad you do
<flaccid> then you have a physical limitation
<CHaiNS> heh
<Whiz_2> i hasve plenty of physical limitations... take your pick
<flaccid> hehe
<Nyle> hi
 * mr---t- waves to frbye
<Nyle> how do I get the 'debian' menu from the 'menu' package to show up in kubuntu
<Nyle> I installed 'menu package and update-menus but I can't see it
<Nyle> I install so many apps and they don't show up in kmenu
<raas> "X Server: unable to detect"  ideas?
<intelikey> Nyle kmenuedit  and unhide it.
<raas> ... no one?
<Mr_Sonoma> suggestion on how to convert a .wmv to a dvd format?
<Nyle> what do you mean unhite
<Nyle> I see no option to unhide
<justin> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me get sound working with kubuntu 8
<Mr_Sonoma> if i can play a video i should be able to re encode it into a dvd format right?
<djdarkman> Mr_Sonoma: probably yes
<intelikey> from a software stand point or from a leagle stand point ?
<Mr_Sonoma> from a software standpoint
<intelikey> yes
<Mr_Sonoma> ok then what am i dong wrong. ive got a wmv that i'd like to have put into dvd format so I can play it for my grandmother at her house. (its a family video) but i just cant seem to get past the errors i keep getting.
<dennister> hey guys, having some unusual trouble with generating a passphrase-less server.key with ssl
<djdarkman> Mr_Sonoma: what are you using?
<djdarkman> (to reencode the video)
<Mr_Sonoma> tried ffmpg but it says the wmv is an unknown format, mencoder gives a dll error of some sort and transcode made a 3 gig file (i manually stopped it) out of a relitively small file
<dennister> after terminal tells me there's an error opening the Private Key server.key, I get this: 24246:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:bss_file.c:352:fopen('server.key','r')
<djdarkman> dennister: have you tried googling for that error?
<dennister> djdarkman: no, sorry, although that's usually my first step...will do so now
<djdarkman> Mr_Sonoma: I can't help you, but maybe the guys in #mplayer can
<Mr_Sonoma> k thanks
<djdarkman> dennister: have you tried this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-enterprise-47/apache-2.0ssl-issues-rhel4.-573401/
<dennister> djdarkman: took a look at ur url and the answer seems to be to use a password/passphrase, but that's just it: I don't want to use a passphrase, and the other google search I did had results that aren't applicable here
<gregbrady> Hi there, I cannot get Amarok to play, but every other player works fine!
<djdarkman> dennister: than just hit enter....
<abby87> gregbrady: wat is the error?
<djdarkman> gregbrady: what format do you want to play? mp3?
<Algi3rs> can someone help me with installing a sound theme please?
<gregbrady> Error is:  Audio output unavailable;  the device is busy.
<djdarkman> gregbrady: what else do you have running that needs sound?
<gregbrady> Nothing
<flaccid> most likely an OSS device, or another program has a lock on it
<djdarkman> gregbrady: have you configured something in amarok?
<abby87> gregbrady: please refer to #amarok u'll get good help here
<Algi3rs> can someone please help me with installing a new soyund theme?
<gregbrady> abby87, no problem.......too much effort, I'll switch to windows
<Algi3rs> sound*
<flaccid> there is an fuser command to check lock
<Algi3rs> please anyone?
<djdarkman> gregbrady: that's your buisness, no one is forcing you to use linux
<djdarkman> Algi3rs: kde-look.org
<abby87> Algi3rs: kde which version?
<Algi3rs> i got the theme i can understand how to install it
<Algi3rs> kubuntu 8.04
<gregbrady> djarkman: no problem.....switched and all is well.  I will try Linux again at a later date.
<Algi3rs> kde4 i think?
<abby87> Algi3rs: sure?
<flaccid> gregbrady: you can run fuser -v /dev/dsp to see what process has the lock
<Algi3rs> im not sure how do i check?
<gregbrady> flaccid, too much work....things are well now under Vista
<weechat_user> irc://reboot08@irc.freenode.net/weechat
<flaccid> gregbrady: if 1 command is too much work for you, don't use linux
<weechat_user> sorry
<Algi3rs> how do i check what version of kde i have?
<gregbrady> flaccid, ok
<djdarkman> gregbrady: okay good for you, you don't need to tell me that, If you prefer windows over linux, than that's your choice, I (and any other linux user) won't force or try to convince you to use linux
<gregbrady> flaccid, thanks
<flaccid> Algi3rs: kicker --version
<weechat_user> /irc://FlashCode@irc.freenode.net/weechat
<intelikey> Algi3rs kwin --version
<Algi3rs> in run command window right?
<intelikey> in a konsole
<Algi3rs> kde 3.5.9
<intelikey> help about  in the menu of konqueror
<gregbrady> Wow, so negative....No problem.
 * djdarkman feels the negative energy concentrating in around him
<Algi3rs> ok so my kde version is 3.5.9 and i still have no clue how to install the sound theme lol
<intelikey> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<intelikey> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Algi3rs> i have the theme what command do i say to install the sound theme?
<djdarkman> Algi3rs: once again: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=25
<gregbrady> Still no solution as to my sound problem
<flaccid> Algi3rs: a sound theme? where did you get that
<intelikey> Algi3rs i have no idea.  i'm a console user.   but the bot said visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Algi3rs> from kde-look.org
<dennister> djdarkman: when I tried to use the url's directions, I got the "genrsa command not found error"...and ur suggestion to "just hit enter" won't work because of that -des3 switch...if u don't give at least 4 characters for a passphrase the command won't complete
<flaccid> gregbrady: i gave you one and i though you were going back to windows?
<flaccid> Algi3rs: URL please
<gregbrady> flaccid, ok, I will go then
<Algi3rs> http://www.kde-look.org
<flaccid> Algi3rs: to the theme
<Algi3rs> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Hackers+evolution+sound+system?content=87038
<flaccid> gregbrady: you don't have to go. simply run the command and look at what process is using the card
<Algi3rs> i heard it on my bro's system
<Algi3rs> it sounds awsome
<djdarkman> dennister: and what about this http://articles.slicehost.com/2007/12/19/ubuntu-gutsy-self-signed-ssl-certificates-and-nginx ?
<flaccid> Algi3rs: see the how to install link on the page..
<gregbrady> flaccid, nah, just remember who is behind you.
<flaccid> and yeah sorry no such thing as a sound theme. this is just sound files you manually install and select
<Algi3rs> yes i didnt notice that before
<flaccid> gregbrady: who is it?
 * flaccid smells a troll
<intelikey> <gregbrady> djarkman: no problem.....switched and all is well.  I will try  Linux again at a later date.   <gregbrady> flaccid, too much work....things are well now under Vista  <<<< doesn't look like someone looking for help.  it looks more like the old "if you don't do my home work for me, i'll jump off the slide"      so jump already dude.
<dennister> djdarkman: ok, that might help, as at least it gives a way to remove the passphrase :-)
<dennister> i'll try it
<djdarkman> dennister: I`ll look in my logs I my friend made and ssl chat app, just can`t find out how I generated the ket
<djdarkman> *key
<gregbrady> I am not a troll
<intelikey> i am.  now scat.
<intelikey> shew.  go on....
<djdarkman> intelikey: some people think that blackmailing works, but are wrong
<flaccid> lots of ssl how tos on google
<gregbrady> Ok, I'm not trying to do either
<gregbrady> Carry on....
<Algi3rs> uim in control center i dont have a button titled "sound and multimedia"
<intelikey> djdarkman   some people that,   it's probably not their only falicy
<gregbrady> I give up....carry on................
 * flaccid yawns
<djdarkman> dennister: found it: openssl req -x509 -nodes -days 365 -newkey rsa:1024 -keyout mycert.pem -out mycert.pem
<flaccid> Algi3rs: i think they mean Notifications
<_2> 4
<Whiz_2> anyone alive in here?
<_2> nope
<_2> Whiz_2 what kind of question is that anyway?    "can you hear me now?"    o.O
<djdarkman> Whiz_2: this is a dead channel, just some zombies here :D
<nihl> hi
<_2> nihl
<djdarkman> _2: I think he was refering to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfufSvftDMw
<_2> you know i have yet to ever watch one of those...   but you're prolly right
<Whiz_2> nah I was referring to the fact that when I normally come in here lately it's dead quiet
<Whiz_2> I need assistance during install of ubuntu server 8.04 LTS. It says it can't detect any common CD-ROM drives during install even though it boots from one. it is an ATAPI CD-ROM drive attached to an IDE controller. Here is a list of devices shown in /dev if anyone has an idea which one to use? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/39613/
<_2> there's something about his nick that i like though
<_2> :)))
<nihl> djdarkman: yeah I wasn't referring to that
<dennister> to generate the crt, is there a way to make the x509 valid forever? instead of the standard 365 days?
<flaccid> Whiz_2: in the future simply ask you question to see if you get a response instead of asking if people are a live
<mase_work> dennister: prolly not a good idea. what if it becomes compromised?
<Whiz_2> flaccid: the question is here
<dennister> mase_work: ok, I'll probably be redoing this server before a year is over anyway
<mase_work> dennister: where are your CRL's located ?
<mase_work> actually have you set your self up as a CA ?
<flaccid> Whiz_2: just stop asking if people are alive please
<djdarkman> Whiz_2: what do you want to do with all those devices? :D
<_2> Whiz_2 as per your question.  none of them.
<_2> Whiz_2 it's probably scd0   i think they are using scsi emulation on that install cd   however i have not tested that.
<_2> Whiz_2 otherwise try hdb or hdc    but most likely scd0
<djdarkman> Whiz_2: what do you want to do with the CD-ROM besides install ubuntu from it?
<Whiz_2> _2: hdb and hdc are valid hard disks.
<_2> Whiz_2 hdd
<Whiz_2> djdarkman: I can't even do that if it won't detect and mount it... so what else is there?
<_2> i'm not choosey
<_2> Whiz_2 if it's on a normal ide cable (not expansion card) it's hd[a-d]
<_2> only four so test them all
<djdarkman> Whiz_2: does the installer start?
<Whiz_2> yes the installer starts... it boots from the CD, but fails to detect and mount the cd drive, and every step after
<_2> Whiz_2 but again i do think they are emulating scsi so it's scd0
<Whiz_2> I will try scd0 then
<_2> Whiz_2 did you insert all modules ?
<Whiz_2> and where do you see hda, hdb, hdc, and hdd in that list? i sure didn't lol
<_2> your issue sounds more like a missing module than a lost address.
<Whiz_2> what do you mean insert all modules?
<Whiz_2> it's a server alternate boot CD
<_2> Whiz_2 not expert mode eeh
<Whiz_2> no not expert
<Whiz_2> i'm not an expert with linux
<_2> k then it was supposed to insert them all
<Whiz_2> does that make your question irrelevent? lol
<_2> break out with a [go back]   and see if it allows you to select modules...  if so try them all.
<Whiz_2> would secondary slave device be hdd?
<_2> yep
<Whiz_2> or maybe hdd1? lol
<_2> primary master hda through secondary slave hdd     and no the cdrom does not have partitions
<Whiz_2> rebooting and entering expert mode for you
<Whiz_2> this CD doesn't appear to have an expert mode
 * _2 tries to imagine the debian installer without expert mode....   but fails 
<_2> did ya press f2 at the boot prompt   f3 maybe
<Whiz_2> modes is the F4 key and only has the normal option
<Whiz_2> this is a alternate CD for server install (commandline only)
<nihl> What media player would anyone here recommend?
<_2> nihl sox
<_2> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.0.0-5 (hardy), package size 59 kB, installed size 176 kB
<nihl> _2:thank you
<_2> nihl not to fast.
<_2> nihl that's cli only
<nihl> cli?
<Whiz_2> nvm i found expert mode...
<_2> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nihl> oh, got it
<_2> nihl most like amarok for a gui
<nihl> I like cli
<nihl> it's usually more stable
<_2> nihl me too
<nihl> It's just that I'm new to Linux
<_2> you like cli   mc sox irssi elinks   < learn those    if you are hard core.  add vim to the list.
<Whiz_2> i think the problem is the SATA IDE drivers loading and blocking the CD drivers (according to http://ubuntuforms.org/showthread.php?t=97902 post #5 on that page
<_2> Whiz_2 ok  then you "should" in expert mode be able to not load the SATA IDE module
<nihl> I had vim on windows
<Whiz_2> eng_US.UTF or without UTF? how do I know? I've never been asked that before? (I'm in USA with a standard qwerty keyboard)
<nihl> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1050 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<_2> Whiz_2 without will be fine then
<Whiz_2> ok
<nihl> !info elinks
<ubottu> elinks (source: elinks): Advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.3-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 451 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<nihl> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<_2> nihl and if you use consoles as opposed to emulated terminals (konsole or xterm within kde)  then you'll be wanting  gpm also.
<nihl> I'm only using emulated terminal for now
<awag>  hi, my machine froze and a restarted with reisub, when i rebooted i got a message saying my video card wasn't detected correctly and ubuntu was in "low graphics mode", X doesn't seem to want to load, what should i do?
<awag> *i
<_2> some native cli commands you'll use that aren't talked about alot are   file du grep cut   and of course  mv cp ls cd   which are mentioned a lot
<jesse_> could anyone here help me with compiling a kernel please?
<_2> awag well the fact that your kernel hot keys were still working means it wasn't a sysrem hang  but a hung app maybe.  you may need to reconfigure xorg   or to reinstall your vidio driver if you have nvidia or ati card/chip
<_2> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Whiz_2> set of characters that should be supported by the console font?
<_2> jesse_ not without more to go on.
<Whiz_2> defaults to latin1 and latin5 - western europe and turkic languages
<_2> Whiz_2 you mean like  latin1-16    yes
<_2> jesse_ if you have specific quesitons  maybe.   else you are whistling in the wind.
<awag> _2: since i can't currently load X, what should i use to reconfigure my xorg.conf?
<_2> awag  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    mabye
<_2> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Whiz_2> it does not give me the option of preventing loading SATA IDE modules
<awag> hmm,  according to a thread i'm reading someone else who had this problem said it went away after he reseated all his hardware
<awag> i reseated the video card and unplugged atx power for a while
<_2> well fellows i have to went.   gooday and good luck to your pinguins
<oobe> does anyone know how i can disable print screen key
<_2> oobe yeah  but you don't want to,  it's shared with sysRQ and you don't want to disable that.
<nihl> so with "sox", is the command for running a file the same as on vim
<nathan__> hi
<Franz> hi
<Franz> is there one of u that uses ubuntu 8.04?
<Franz> I'm using virtualbox and need to know where I could get the os to run a virtual xp
<nihl> I use 8.04
<nihl> I don't think I can help you though
<Franz> Do  u use virtualbox?
<dennister> djdarkman: ok, looks like I'm done, thx for ur help...gonna reboot now so everything starts up again properly...site works at port 80 now, but not securely yet
<djdarkman> hi DarkWizzard
<nihl> no, I don't use virtualbox but I'm guessing it's an emulation app
<DarkWizzard> hi djdarkman
<djdarkman> Franz: what do you want to do with virtualbox?
<nihl> run virtual xp
<djdarkman> nihl: virtualbox is like vmware, a virtual machine app
<djdarkman> Franz: you have XP license?
<nihl> <Franz> I'm using virtualbox and need to know where I could get the os to run a virtual xp
<djdarkman> Franz: I myself have a virtualbox with a windows XP, but I must tell you, you won't run games on that, if that is what you want
<nihl> djdarkman: what command do I use to run something on sox?
<Whiz_2> i still need help!
<djdarkman> nihl: sox? I don't understand what abbreviation are you referring to
<Whiz_2> from what I've read it seems my problem is the loading of SATA drivers before CD drivers
<nihl> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.0.0-5 (hardy), package size 59 kB, installed size 176 kB
<djdarkman> nihl: http://sox.sourceforge.net/sox.html
<djdarkman> nihl: http://sox.sourceforge.net/Docs/HomePage
<corinth> Hi all, bit of an annoying problem here. Under Kubuntu 8.04, KDE 3.5.9, there seems to be an issue withthe gtk interface of gdebi. When I open a package in gdebi, the interface looks fine. However, after entering my sudo password, it goes to the ugly un-themed look. Any suggestions on how to fix this? Before and after shots here: http://www.myimagespace.com/public/viewset/945
<djdarkman> corinth: don't know why it`s happening but installing gtk-qt-engine might help
<DarkWizzard> corinth: change the theme for the root user
<DarkWizzard> does it happens with other programs to when run as root ?
<corinth> DarkWizzard: Good question, let me check.
<djdarkman> corinth: do you have gnome desktop installed?
<corinth> djdarkman, Yes.
<djdarkman> corinth: than that's the problem, gdebi thinks your primary destkop is GNOME, and that's why it gives you the GTK version of gdebi
<corinth> I think that's the problem, DarkWizzard, let me try changing the theme for the root user.
<nihl> djdarkman: I can't seem to get any audial output
<nihl> even when not using a media player
<djdarkman> nihl: you have problem with audio not working?
<nihl> yeah
<corinth> djdarkman, how would I go about changing the theme for the root user?
<Whiz_2> should I just maybe give up on linux all together since someone broke the debian installer?
<flaccid> you broke the debian installer?
<Whiz_2> no
<Whiz_2> who ever rewrote it for this release broke it
<djdarkman> corinth: the problem is that gdebi thinks you are using gnome, it`s not related to the root user
<flaccid> Whiz_2: how?
<djdarkman> nihl: you should join #alsa , I'm not that expert in sound problems
<Whiz_2> you have not been listening to me in either channel have you flaccid?
<djdarkman> they can help you better than me
<DarkWizzard> corinth: try running systemsettings or kcontrol with root
<DarkWizzard> kdesu kcontrol
<flaccid> Whiz_2: im not hear 24/7
<nihl> djdarkman: you're the best, thanks amn
<nihl> man*
<flaccid> here*
<corinth> DarkWizzard: Hm, it already has the clearlooks engine selected. :-S
<djdarkman> np nihl , hope they can solve your issue, they helped me when I had problems with my laptop
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> then try installing gtk-engine-qt
<djdarkman> DarkWizzard: I don't think it's a theme, but i`ll check
<Whiz_2> during install no matter what mode i use on ubuntu server 8.04 LTS it boots the CD perfectly fine, but when it gets to the stage of detecting and mounting it for installation, it fails to detect it "No common CD-ROM drives were detected" from what I keep reading it has something to do with SATA drivers blocking the CD drivers when they load
<DarkWizzard> gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<DarkWizzard> err
<DarkWizzard> no
<Whiz_2> but I dunno how to fix it
<DarkWizzard> just gtk-qt-engine
<corinth> DarkWizzard: It's already installed. I'm using KDE 3.5.9, though.
<djdarkman> DarkWizzard: you are wrong, it's not a theme
<corinth> Yeah
<djdarkman> DarkWizzard: check it out there is gdebi-gtk and gdebi-qt
<Whiz_2> like I said... someone broke it
<djdarkman> corinth: how do you open the deb file?
<flaccid> Whiz_2: i don't see what that has to do with dpkg
<DarkWizzard> really ?
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> then install gdebi-qt
<flaccid> doesn't sound like you know what the problem is
<Daisuke_Ido> Whiz_2: ever considered switching your sata to ide mode in your bios?
<djdarkman> DarkWizzard: ohh typo I meant gdebi-kde ,he has it installed, you don;t understand the problem
<Whiz_2> this has not even one thing to do with dpkg
<flaccid> !bugs | Whiz_2
<ubottu> Whiz_2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Whiz_2> idont'have any SATA
<corinth> djdarkman, I just double click it. It's not just gdebi though I guess, when I run sudo nautilus the theme is messed up, too.
<Whiz_2> it is a 10 year old system
<flaccid> Whiz_2: dpkg is the debian installer
<DarkWizzard> look I had a similar problem, the root user used a motif theme, where my user used plastic
<DarkWizzard> and when I ran things with root they were ugly
<Daisuke_Ido> DarkWizzard: that's by design.
<flaccid> complaining doesn't help fix the problem :)
<Whiz_2> flaccid: whatever installer is used to install ubuntu
<corinth> I've tried to change the theme, it isn't the issue.
<flaccid> !ubiquity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity
<djdarkman> corinth: yes but do you click it from a gnome or a KDE program?
<Whiz_2> flaccid: i'm complaining because I can't seem to get any help at all
<flaccid> Whiz_2: thats probably because someone can't help you here. from what you are assuming it would be a bug, which means you should submit a bug report
<flaccid> don't expect help, this is a free OS with free support
<DarkWizzard> Whiz_2: did you check http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<flaccid> Whiz_2: did you try the alternate cd?
<djdarkman> flaccid: actualy the alternate CD is way better than the live :)
<flaccid> depends what you need djdarkman
<djdarkman> flaccid: the way the live CD installs the system is unclean, it doesn't do anything smarter than copy the files on your harddrive, there is a differance on what you get, I've tried it
<flaccid> yes im aware of that
<Daisuke_Ido> handle partitioning, copy files, set up grub...  what else needs to be done?
<djdarkman> I've even had issues because I installed from a live cd
<Daisuke_Ido> to get a working system, obviously nothing, or people couldn't install from the livecd
<djdarkman> Daisuke_Ido: it's just not the same as setting it up the debian way, you don't understand the differance
<Daisuke_Ido> what does the debian installer do?  handle partitioning, copy files, set up grub...
<Daisuke_Ido> this is like one of those audiophile discussions
<Daisuke_Ido> the files are getting copied over on a purer data stream doing it the debian way.  X interferes with the install's aura and causes a drop in fidelity for the installed system
<flaccid> livecd is image based installer
<flaccid> this is a classic argument probably better for ot
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: yeah, now i'm just sleep deprived :)
<Daisuke_Ido> for most people, most systems, the livecd installer is fine, occasionally you'll get circumstances where the per-file debian method is a much better idea
<djdarkman> Daisuke_Ido: copying my root partition on your computer and hacking the conf files to work for you isn't the same as doing a fresh install on your system
<djdarkman> the debian installer copies the basic system and then configures all packages on by one
<djdarkman> this is why installing from the debian installer is much more cleaner and better then the livecd
<truth> hello everyone
<truth> 乐涩
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi, after clicking on the nvidia driver link to download it, it opens a page full of written codes but it doesnt let me download it... why?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: what is the exact uri ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.12_uk.html
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi flaccid how are you?
<Whiz_2> would 32bit mode be the same as SATA in my bios by any chance?
<flaccid> not bad
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> good
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so why cant i just download the driver?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: which browser?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> firefox
<flaccid> you are actually talking about http://www.nvidia.co.uk/content/license/driver_license.aspx?language=en&url=http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run ?
<flaccid> i mean http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yep then you click on "accept" and this comes out http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ah alright yes
<flaccid> sounds like your browser is displaying the file. goto konsole and download it with wget or use another browser or reconfigure the firefox association
<flaccid> problem is also that nvidia is outputting wrong mime type - Length: 19,869,479 (19M) [text/plain]
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mmmm if i knew what that mean :D
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> should i try to get it with konqueror?
<flaccid> its tellling te browser it is text/plain instead of binary
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mmm and how can i change this?
<flaccid> seems to work in my konq
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes, in mine also
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: get nvidia to change it on their web server heh
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> it's downloading it
<flaccid> firefox is actually doing the correct thing..
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> flaccid: to finally install this nvidia drivers i'm doing it from tty1 following a manual procedure
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> if i willn't succeed can i ask you to help?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i'll be back in few mins
<flaccid> always ask the channel
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes yes
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> of course
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> :D
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> see you in a bit
<flaccid> ask the channel in general not me in the chan..
<flaccid> cya
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ah... konqueror said
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> "file linuxblablabla is a binary, saving it will result a corrupt file"
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> and it opened the same code page ff3 was opening...
<flaccid> yep because the nvidia website is outputting it as text
<flaccid> thus why i suggested wget :)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> what do i litterally have to type with wget?
<flaccid> wget http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thank you im typing it
<flaccid> k
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> is it going to be in my home folder?
<flaccid> it will be in the pwd (present working directory)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright it saved it but its only 72kb... is it possible? the older version was 16 mb...isnt it weird?
<flaccid> yes something went wrong, have a look at the file in a text editor to see if its text like html page or something
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> look i found this link and it seems its downloading it rightly from here and it's the same file http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.12.html
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> it did downloaded it but its still only 72kb
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> uff...
<flaccid> and what is in the file
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> opening it with kate it says "the file is a binary, saving it will result a corrupt file" same message konqueror was giving
<flaccid> yeah so you only got 72kb
<flaccid> don't know what your problem is sorry
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> the download got to its end 100%
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> twice
<flaccid> why are you installing nvidia driver manually?
<flaccid> is there enough disk space heh
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i have 4 disks and one has one tera byte i guess there is enough space :D
<flaccid> there needs to be enough space in the pwd
<flaccid> ie. the fs that is on
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> in the directory? why is there a limited space for directories?!?
<flaccid> there isn't. if the pwd is on an fs that has no space left..
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ivegot dree 53 GB on the disk where the pwd is
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> no sorry what did you say? i didnt understand
<flaccid> k
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so what do i do with this file...?
<flaccid> why are you downloading this file in the first place? [18:27] <flaccid> why are you installing nvidia driver manually?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> because i tried all the other procedures from the ubuntu wiki, from the support chats (see envying etc) and didnt work
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so i decided to do it manually from tty1
<flaccid> what didn't work and why didn't it work because this is the same driver in theory
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> also i read everyone who did it that way succeeded
<flaccid> that doesn't mean it will for you
<flaccid> !nvidia | strawbeRRy_fieLd if you really want to follow this
<ubottu> strawbeRRy_fieLd if you really want to follow this: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i followed that flaccid but my hardware manager just doesnt see any driver on my machine :D
<flaccid> hmm its not there anymore. strawbeRRy_fieLd so you tried it with hardware drivers manager right?
<flaccid> your hardware doesn't see any driver?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> nope
<flaccid> what was the error
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> no erro
<flaccid> hardware doesn't look at drivers
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> when i open the box there's just nothing there
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> no drivers
<flaccid> you havnt clarified the actualy problem
<flaccid> what box?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hey KMenu>System>Hardware Drivers Manager
<flaccid> ok, what is your lspci | grep VGA ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> when i open that box is empy and according to the official guide there should be a driver
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Geforce 9600 GT 512mb (rev a1)
<flaccid> ah newish card thats likely why
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: i recommend beta drivers
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> but they're not certified
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> it meand they might not work well
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> no?
<flaccid> so?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> doesnt it mean they might be unstable?
<flaccid> well recently i had to use the beta drivers to get proper support for the same chipset
<flaccid> yes
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i dont want to use something unstable since i already have too many probs overhere :D
<flaccid> anyway do either
<flaccid> well i had to use beta drivers for my 9600, can't remember why but and not sure if that is still the case. its your choice
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> just want to download the driver, even the older version would be ok, if it just let me download it i will try to manually install it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> no no im going for the certified ones
<flaccid> cool
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright!!! i got it now
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> its so weird
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> same link, same file, now its 18 mb as its supposed to be
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> bah...
<flaccid> so all the instructions if you need them are linked to on the webpage you got it from
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> im trying the manual procedure, ill let you (i mean the chan) know how it goes
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> see you (all) in a bit
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ;)
<flaccid> and if you have problem, check the log!
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> kewl
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> kk
<flaccid> ie. if X doesn't start, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flaccid> this always tells you the problem
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright thanks
<flaccid> np
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright it is actually and finally installed now!
<OldToker> hi all got a problem with a drive of mine that show's up in the Places.. but I can't mount it? and I don't see an entry for it in fstab?  can someone help?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> now the question is how do i make it start from next boot
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> because the last time i did it after i reboot everything was gigantic and the only available resolution was 600x800... i dont want it to happen again, how do i do? :D
<cahyod> how to remastering kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> cahyod: how do you mean remasterig?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: this is why you check the log to see why it is doing that resolution so you can fix the problem
<flaccid> if you xorg.conf has Driver "nvidia" it will be used next time X is started
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ah ok
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> how do i check that log?
<flaccid> open it with a tex editor, use cat or more in a shell or use ksystemlog
<ActionParsnip> hio flaccid
<flaccid> howdy
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry flaccid: what do i exactly have to type?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> kdesudo kate xorg.conf ????
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> will that be ok?
<flaccid> negative need full path. kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf (of course do this in the X session where you have the incorrect resolution)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ah ok
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so if i do it now
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> it will be useless
<flaccid> well yes. the log is the log of the current/last xsession
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> this is why i was asking, because i knew i have to SAVE it for next BOOT and i was asking how do i do that
<flaccid> so when X fails to start, you check it in a tty and when you have a res issue you just check it in the x session on the low res
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mmm alright, now how do i make it recognize my monitor? because at the voice monitor it says "unknown"
<flaccid> voice monitor?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry i meant "Sysyem Settings> Monitor & Display>Hardware"
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> here it says "Monitor: unknown"
<flaccid> i don't know. why does this matter now? and all of this would be explained in the log and xorg.conf config
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> why you mean why does this matter now? if the monitor is recognised then the graphic it gonna work better
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: why would you assume that? you don't seem to know anything about how Xorg works
<ActionParsnip> strawbeRRy_fieLd: you could edit xorg.conf to say your monitor was a kipper-9000 if you wanted, its just a name
<flaccid> in order to fix a problem you need to find it
<flaccid> this is what logs are for :)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright so you're suggesting me to reboot and see how it goes, if the resolution is wrong ill go check what the lof says right?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: how can i clean my logs or is it done eveery reboot?
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: correct. so pastebin the log see we can see. i've seen nvidia have many resolution problems like this lately, there is a few of them. point is this is the way to diagnose instead of guessing
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ok
<flaccid> yeah every boot most of them and the ones that are not per boot session should be managed by syslog
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> im doining right away
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> brb
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: can / do logs need clearing to harvest space or is it done at reboot?
<flaccid> just like i said
<flaccid> each log can also be configured differently with syslog and if its standalone it comes down to the programs policy. there is also a correct way to delete logs rolled over into archive with syslog but i can't remember, google can probably show you
<ActionParsnip> sweet, i just like minimal guff on my rigs
<flaccid> well unless you are struggling for space its best to leave them there
<ActionParsnip> not massivel, ive got 20gb or so, i just like as little installed as posisble and slick apps and DE
<flaccid> clearing logs will only decrease performance if removed wrongly and if left as is won't affect performance either. they dont get loaded into memory
<ActionParsnip> mint
<penlost> hi does anyone know a decent anti spam program that will intergrate into kontact?
<ActionParsnip> penlost: let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> !spamoracle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spamoracle
<penlost> have done a websearch, but rather go on recommendation if poss
<ActionParsnip> !info SpamOracle
<ubottu> spamoracle (source: spamoracle): A statistical analysis spam filter based on Bayes' formula. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-9 (hardy), package size 185 kB, installed size 504 kB
<ActionParsnip> that should do it
<penlost> thanks, much apreciated will give it a try
<ActionParsnip> i dont use email apps so i couldnt say it was good, its just one i found
<penlost> ok
<ActionParsnip> could also try http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&=&q=kontact+spam+program&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<flaccid> !info spambayes
<ubottu> spambayes (source: spambayes): Python-based spam filter using statistical analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 337 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<ActionParsnip> i hate idiots logging in as root
<ActionParsnip> grrrrrr
<Viking667> occasionally, there aren't all that many alternatives to logging in as root. Especially if your system needs recovery, you boot up, and it asks you for root's password, what are you supposed to type? Ugh.
<Viking667> I chose a password for root, for that exact reason.
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: hes using open office and running pidgin
<flaccid> who are you referring to ActionParsnip?
<Viking667> then that's different.
<ActionParsnip> Guest92837 in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: i agree bg system fixes root is nice but for every day stuff
<penlost> how about spamassain, anyone used that?
<flaccid> oh
<Viking667> I've used SpamAssassin, it's umm... unwieldy on my system and takes a bit much out of my CPU every time it scans.
<flaccid> penlost: yes i use it, but it sits alongside a mail server so you would probably need to proxy to use it if you don't have access to the smtp server
<Viking667> thankfully I don't have to worry much now, limited spam.
<ActionParsnip> i dont get spam, google sorts it for me
<penlost> i have my own email addresses so google not an option for me without changing : (
<flaccid> well if you run your own MTA then spamassassin is a good option and highly configurable
<ActionParsnip> penlost: ive always used webmail, simple and clean
<thefish> penlost: no idea how you can get kontact to use it, but check out pyzor and razor as well
<thefish> and dcc
<penlost> ok , thanks, my emails in have a spamassain rating but it does not seem to be installed, not sure why/how
<thefish> i think you can actually use spamassassin and then plug those
<thefish> penlost: it may have been on a server in between send and receive
<flaccid> spamassassin is server-side, not client-side!
<thefish> sa can be run client side flaccid
<Viking667> yup.
<penlost> ahhhh, that makes sense. ok will get it from the rep
<Viking667> that's how I was running it here.
 * Viking667 disconnects
<thefish> penlost: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=spamassassin+kmail
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> alright i reboot and it seems everything's ok so i guess im not gonna have to check the xorg.conf log
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> faire enough
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thank you for your help flaccid
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> always useful mate ;)
<flaccid> thefish: yeah probably if you proxy or something
<penlost> thanks fish : )
<thefish> flaccid: same way you run it server side
<flaccid> but if you just want bayasian filtering then spambayes or similar is fine
<thefish> i never had that much luck with it, i prefer using postfix with smtp restrictions and dnsbls
<flaccid> thefish: can't be the same way, its impossible
<flaccid> the google search talks about using spamassassin tags with its filters
<thefish> flaccid: how so mate? pass it to the spamd daemon?
<thefish> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Kmail_and_Spamassassin
<flaccid> client-server model, need i say more
<thefish> kmail is a different sa client, instead of postfix
<flaccid> as per your link, its not the same architecture, no
<flaccid> postfix is an MTA, kmail is MUA
<thefish> ye not sure why that limits it to servers only though
<thefish> and sa doesnt care who asks MTA or MUA or script
<flaccid> thefish: if you read back to my first message i never said that
<thefish> ok mate
<thefish> not trying to argue, just always learning :)
<flaccid> yeah im just not a fan of comparing an apple to a banana :)
<lee_> any one around that can help with apache 2
<flaccid> lee_: you might get more luck if you just ask your specific question
<lee_> apache working but have to time in http://ipadress/webpage
<flaccid> however not there is #apache and #ubuntu-server :)
<thefish> penlost: btw you can also use your own domain with google... www.google.com/a
<flaccid> lee_: time in ?
<lee_> sorry on phone with mother in law :-(
<flaccid> meh
<lee_> i want to be able to just tipe in the web page and go to it on local network
<flaccid> you mean the hostname? that usually requires dns
<lee_> so need to setup dns on ubuntu then
<penlost> one more question, as i am new to linux do i need any secrurity software like a firewall or anti virus?
<flaccid> !bind | lee_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<lee_> i have cleen in stall of ubuntu desktop should i run ubuntu server instead
<thefish> penlost: you should have ufw running (google it, its a basic firewall based on iptables), as for antivirus, you can use clamav and some others, but the chances of getting a virus are quite small (unless you always run as root)
<flaccid> lee_: anyway yeah if this is what you mean. so bind9
<flaccid> lee_: so is it localhost only that needs the hostnames to resolve or is it LAN peers as well?
<lee_> yes
<flaccid> yes to which one?
<penlost> thanks fish, i have ufw running so i will relax ! have installed spam assain so will see how that goes
<lee_> yes local network only
<flaccid> lee_: being your LAN?
<lee_> want to run 4 web pages on office network
<lee_> lan
<flaccid> well if the computer is used as a desktop then cool. if the computer is an actual server then ubuntu server is good but they use the same software so it doesn't matter
<flaccid> so you want what is know has your local dns server to server your local forward dns zones... call in bind..
<flaccid> bind9!
<blackflag> HEllo all :) Im looking for a linux toll which is made for using BSI- standards. In one of the last german linux-magazin there was an article about that. Im looking for that software and Im not able to find it. Can someone help?
<flaccid> know has= known as
<flaccid> blackflag: this is kubuntu support chan
<lee_> bind the ipaddress of the server
<blackflag> yes, I want to use that software on ubuntu...
<flaccid> lee_: its a sysadmin's job, but you are welcome to try it
<flaccid> what is a linux toll?
<lee_> i dont know much about linux and would like to learn as i have to start running linux servers " boss said so "
<ActionParsnip> lee_: ubuntu is a good place to learn
<flaccid> lee_: in your case there is #ubuntu-server #dns and #bind
<lee_> so witch on should i join
<flaccid> lee_: thats up to you, mind you there are thousands of pages on google showing you how to install and set up bind9
<lee_> thx
<flaccid> lee_: once you have it running, i don't mind helping. i run the same thing at home (and am a sysadmin heh)
<flaccid> there is likely an article or two on the wiki but its down for me so i can't search properly
<flaccid> lee_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BIND9ServerHowto have fun
<flaccid> Jucato or some op if you can add the above URI to !bind factoid and !bind9 too please
<flaccid> and probably a reference to it in !dns as well
<pedro> hola
<pedro> tengo una duda
<pedro> hello i have a question
<flaccid> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<thefish> anyone use multiple profiles in konsole? any idea how to re-order them? i have many and they are in order of addition, not alphabetic etc and i cant find a way to sort them without hacking at the konsolerc
<sonoftheclayr> Anybody know of any good Qt/KDE MSN clients?
<TassLehof> hola
<romana> sonoftheclayr: kopete
<flaccid> sonoftheclayr: kopete or sim
<romana> multi client acr=tually
<romana> sorry, typing with apple in hand
<romana> kpete - gtalk, jabber, msn, icq, many more
<TassLehof> hola, como puedo ver si tengo aceleracion 3d o rendering yes en kubuntu ?
<ghostcube> hi
<flaccid> !es | TassLehof
<ubottu> TassLehof: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TassLehof> ubottu:  sorry. I don't Know this.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TassLehof> I resolved my question. about glxinfo. Thanks...
<TassLehof> Hello ! I make configure my display and I have One Question ... Its good this ? Can you see in this pastebin ---> http://pastebin.com/m596bcccc
<TassLehof> I hope your answer. Thx...
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi guys, do you know if it exists for kubuntu something like nlite for windows?
<ghostcube> strawbeRRy_fieLd: what u wanna do ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> im formatting and re-installing the system but i would like to get rid of progs i never use
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> for example konquero
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i want to install only the applications i need/want
<flaccid> !adept | strawbeRRy_fieLd
<ubottu> strawbeRRy_fieLd: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid> (this aint windows)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> flaccid: i know about adept
<flaccid> thats all you need :)
<ghostcube> strawbeRRy_fieLd: u wanna build youre own installation cd ?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> EXACT!
<ghostcube> uffz i only know slackcreator
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> whatz that?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> like nlite?
<ghostcube> it build slackware isos
<ghostcube> and u can specify what to install afaik
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry sorry can u explain better
<ghostcube> hmm no havent tried it :|
<ghostcube> search for it on google
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ok thanks
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> whatz it called again?
<ghostcube> searching for the name right now if i was corwect
<ghostcube> strawbeRRy_fieLd: found something different maybe this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> SLACKWARE
<ghostcube> i didnt find the name of the tool
<ghostcube> and without its hard to find lol
<ghostcube> strawbeRRy_fieLd: http://myslax.bonsonno.org/download.php
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> whatz that?
<ghostcube> tool to build slax  its slackware based afaik
<ghostcube> so u can choose now
<ghostcube> lol
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mmm i just read slackware is actually another linux version
<ghostcube> yep
<ghostcube> :D
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i only want to modify the kubuntu version, getting rid of progs i dont need
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> but i want to keep kubuntu as it is
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i like it
<ghostcube> then look at the link i postet
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes i am
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thanks man
<ghostcube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<ghostcube> np
<ghostcube> :)
<gman_223> hi all
<gman_223> i need some help folks
<gman_223> i'm using kde4 , and the main panel keeps disappearing
<romana> tried right click, lock?
<gman_223> i dont even see it now romana
<gman_223> its gone
<romana> what kubuntu?
<gman_223> i dont wana create a new account again, got many imp. files here
<romana> i grok
<gman_223> its actuall on ubuntu
<gman_223> but i downloaded kde4 from synaptic
<romana> i see, what version? 804? 610?
<romana> sorry 810?
<gman_223> 804
<gman_223> it is latest
<romana> ahh. sort of:) latest stable.
<romana> so, kde 4.0
<gman_223> yup
<gman_223> i like the look, but it kinda of feels now so unstable
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: adept :)
<romana> 4.1 stupidly stable, wait andsee:)
 * romana runs kubuntu 810, so kde 4.1
<romana> tried kkilling plasma?
<gman_223> nope
<flaccid> !kde4 | gman_223
<ubottu> gman_223: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<romana> ok, kill plasma - i think ctrl + escape, look for plasma, kill.or ctrl alt backspace to kill xserver, get to gdm/kdm
<romana> but then, you need to remove yr .kde plasma file:
<gman_223> ok
<romana> if you just kill plasma, btw, alt+f2 to bring in a kicker again
<romana> then rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma* shld work
<romana> sorry, you lose plasma settings
<flaccid> please take kde4 stuff to #kubuntu-kde4
<gman_223> ok will try ty
<romana> np
<gman_223> i killed plasma
<gman_223> flaccid:  :(
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> flaccid: adept ???
<gman_223> ok :(
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: yes adpet to remove unwanted programs
<flaccid> ie. packages
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> u mean instead of building my installation cd?
<flaccid> well you can do that if you want but its a lot of effort
<gman_223> wow it worked :)
<gman_223> thank you
<flaccid> and to be honest, there needs to be a problem for there to be a solution. i don't see a problem and there are thousands of different distributions with different default programs..
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> the thing is, for example, you remember the story of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/256925 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256925 in ubuntu-bots "wi-fi Asus card driver packet loss" [Undecided,New]
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> instead of following all that procedure to remove knetwork manager etc etc
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i can substitute that prog in the installation cd with another compatible one with my driver
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> im going to eat, see you later
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: thats a lot of stuffing to around. the logical solution is to not use knetworkmanager. if you do not load it you don't need to use it. if you want to remove it you can with adept. also from that bug report i know for a fact the problem is not knetworkmanager, it is the RTL driver!
<flaccid> strawbeRRy_fieLd: lol i just realised that i made the key comments on the bug report
<flaccid> i made this with emons recently
<flaccid> thats pretty funny
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> flaccid: i am emons :D
<flaccid> changing nicks/handles is bad
<flaccid> seriously dude out of what we did last time do you not understand the problem is the driver?
<flaccid> please use 1 nickname.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i remember you found this http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=7f92f83a21339667884e145cd9b1b9d3&t=400236
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> there is described how to solve up that prob
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i havent done it yet
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> but according to what it says, its knetwork manager the problema
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> no?
<flaccid> yeah so trying a different driver or driver version may help. it has nothing to do with knetworkmanager which is a frontend ONLY
<flaccid> no.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mmmm
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> so you're telling me by following that procedure i wouldnt solve the prob?
<flaccid> knetworkmanager is not even mentioned on your bug or that page
<flaccid> no.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=7f92f83a21339667884e145cd9b1b9d3&t=400236 im talking about this
<flaccid> trying a different driver is a good idea. blaming knetworkmanager which has nothing to do with the driver is not.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> which you found and gave me telling me by following it i'd solve the prob
<flaccid> that pages has no mention of knetworkmanager, but it does suggest trying a different driver
<flaccid> yes
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ok
<flaccid> so why are you here complaining about it differently?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> wait a sec
<flaccid> nothing has changed since we last spoke
<flaccid> its not ubuntu's fault if the driver has an issue causing packet loss
<flaccid> and reducing the programs you have installed is not going to fix the problem either
<flaccid> also please decide on a static nickname so i don't get annoyed with you again in the future :)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes it does say about knetwork manager and it also describes how to get rid of it and install rutilt instead!!!!!!
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i dont annoy you, im only asking for support...
<flaccid> you do not need to get rid of it to use a different frontend. knetworkmanager is not run until it is called and is simply a GUI frontend. i can't credit misinformation in a forum post. don't believe what everyone says
<flaccid> eg. a lot of people use wicd. doesn't mean you have to even uninstall knetworkmanager
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> no i dont
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i got u
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> but this is what the link you gave me said
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i thought you read it and approved it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> anyway
<dario_> hi
<flaccid> yes, i gave you the link to try another driver. i didn't read all the page. i also did a text search in the page for 'knetworkmanager' no match found...
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i understand its a driver prob now and i will take care of it
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> okok i understand
<flaccid> yeah you off track, but good luck
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> off track?
<flaccid> yes. had a few incorrect facts/assumptions
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> mmm i dont get you
<flaccid> simply try this driver. try any driver that works with that chipset because the one out of box has issues obviously
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> yes ok
<flaccid> i just spent a lot of time correcting your misgivings..
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> sorry if im not mr linux and dont know anything about it thought
<flaccid> so why try to make conclusions?
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> im just trying to make things work here
<flaccid> not a good idea :)
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> i was ASKING not GIVING HELP to anybody
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> cuz im not able to
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> this is why im here
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> to ask for help
<flaccid> i gave the help last time and i just wasted another 20mins for nothing. thats all im saying.
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> and i said i am sorry for that, it is my fault, i misunderstood something
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> got it?
<flaccid> sure i did
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> ok
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> thank you
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> im going to eat something
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> see you later
<dario_> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <- why is this error thrown when i try to start firefox?
<flaccid> !enter | strawbeRRy_fieLd
<ubottu> strawbeRRy_fieLd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> dario_: try #firefox
<dario_> ^^ ok
<dario_> what's the easiest way to install GTK under kubuntu?
<flaccid> dario_: not sure. if you want gtk only im not sure what pkg to install . #ubuntu people might be able to help
<cryingtux> hello
<dario_> well...i need something to get firefox to run...it tells me that gtk is missing or something
<dario_> and someone in #firefox told me that kubuntu doesn't ship with gtk
<flaccid> dario_: thats not normal. firefox works out of the box.
<dario_> well....i just downloaded it from the mozilla homepage and extracted it
<flaccid> it ships with enough to run gtk apps
<flaccid> its in the ubuntu repos packaged for ubuntu so no need to use a version like that
<Dr_willis> Firefox is in the repos and in the package manager. and can be installed without going to the firefox website.
<cryingtux> anybody conversant with kde 4.1 on kubuntu here ?
<flaccid> !kde4 | cryingtux
<ubottu> cryingtux: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<cryingtux> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> np
<dario_> Hmm...when i try to get it through apt-get it tells me this: "libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed"
<flaccid> you probably have a repos conflict or something
<dario_> uh-huh
<Dr_willis> i would suggest doing a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, then try installing it again
<dario_> ok
<cryingtux> there was a guy here few days back, he helped my lots to tweak my kde 4.1, i was just looking for him
<flaccid> dario_: check with apt-cache madison libc6 and apt-cache madison libc6-dev
<Dr_willis> Its odd that its wanting a libc6-dev file...
<cryingtux> i will check kubuntu kde 4 room too
<flaccid> yeah something isn't right there
<dario_> again "libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is installed"
<Dr_willis> may be a missing dep. from some other installed app.
<dario_> and "libc6-i686: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is installed"
<Dr_willis> perhaps its time for a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ? or whjatever its called...
<flaccid> dario_: [22:17] <flaccid> dario_: check with apt-cache madison libc6 and apt-cache madison libc6-dev
<Dr_willis> Or did you manually install the mozilla deb package earlier?
<flaccid> who knows what your repos setup is..
<dario_> no i just extracted the firefox archive
<flaccid> dario_: we don't support non-repos firefox here especially considering its not qt/kde
<Dr_willis> So you just untar'ed it and dident actually install it eh... that should not be the issue then.
<Dr_willis> Try installing some other app like.. lets see... 'sudo apt-get install cowsay' and see if it gives any errors
<flaccid> could be. people love doing things the wrong way :0
<dario_> ok
<dario_> it cant find that package
<Dr_willis> !find cowsay
<ubottu> Found: cowsay
<Dr_willis> !info cowsay
<ubottu> cowsay (source: cowsay): A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-9 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Dr_willis> Well you got some deeper issues in your sources.list i am thinking.
<Dr_willis> You are using the latest Kubuntu? or some earlier version?
<dario_> i guess it's an earlier version
<dario_> i ordered it long ago
<dario_> *a long time
<Pici> dario_: What does lsb_release -a   report?
<dario_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu / Description: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS / Release: 6.06 / Codename: dapper
<Pici> !info cowsay dapper
<ubottu> cowsay (source: cowsay): A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-8 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 268 kB
<flaccid> dario_: and if you ran the commands before i suggested you'd be able to find out if the package is in more than 1 repos you have set in sources
<dario_> well i did...and it can't find it so i guess it's not in the repos i have set
<dario_> somehow
<flaccid> can't find what?
<dario_> cowsay
<Dr_willis> I was thinking installing the latest firefox on dapper.. was.... difficult.
<flaccid> im talkinga bout apt-cache madison
<Dr_willis> I saw some info on that topic the other day.
<dario_> oh
<dario_> pl w8
<dario_> *ok
<dario_> " libc6-dev | 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 | cdrom://Kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531) dapper/main Packages"
<dario_> = apt-cache madison libc6-dev
<flaccid> so you might want to 1. disable the cdrom repos 2. make sure main is enabled 3. fetch updates 4. then install firefox
<flaccid> out of the box, it uses cdrom
<Dr_willis> I still dont think that will get him a recent firefox.  But i stopped using dapper.. ages ago. :)
<Dr_willis> !info firefox dapper
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.15~prepatch080614d-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7804 kB, installed size 23080 kB
<flaccid> i wouldn't expect a recent firefox in dapper
<dario_> Can you tell me how to do that? i'm a complete kubuntu (well...actually linux) beginner :/
<flaccid> sounds about right lol
<flaccid> dario_: i think dapper has it not sure. Manage Repositories from menu in adept manager
<Dr_willis> The adept package manager tool has some frontend/gui menu item for adding/removing repos.   But again.. dapper is so old. i dont rember where. :) those things have changed with the latest releases
<Dr_willis> You may want to Seriously think about gettign a more recent kubuntu cd, or upgrading to the latest.    But that may take a bit of time/downloads...
<dario_> can i update my kubuntu to the latest version or do i need to download and reinstall completely?
<flaccid> yeah i can't remember either
<flaccid> !upgrade | dario_
<ubottu> dario_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dario_> ah
<dario_> ok
<Dr_willis> dario_,  you can upgrade. but it may be faster to just get a new iso/cd and reinstall depending on what all you have tweaked
<dario_> well...not much
<dario_> except for an installation of gcc
<Jampiter> Hi, I have a quick question
<dario_> what the...the adept manager tells me that firefox is already installed...but i can't find it anywhere
<Dr_willis> It may be worth while to be downloading the latest kubuntu iso file then, while you hang out here, and read  various linux tutorials, and  chat. :)
<Jampiter> I'm getting Kubuntu. How easy is it to set up the wireless internet with it?
<dario_> sounds fun ;)
<Dr_willis> dario_,  try the command 'firefox' from a terminal
<dario_> "not found"
<Dr_willis> Some times the menus dont get updated properly till you log out/back in.. or give some command i never can rember
<Dr_willis> sounds like its not installed to me then.
<dario_> same here
<dario_> hmm
<dario_> how should it be...i didn't install it
<dario_> well i guess i'll try the latest iso
<flaccid> dario_: try which firefox
<flaccid> also do an updatedb && locate firefox | grep bin
<flaccid> to make sure..
<dario_> "which firefox" ?
<flaccid> yeah
<dario_> what do you mean with "which firefox" ?
<flaccid> which is a command
<dario_> oh ok ^^
<dario_> well...it doesnt do anything
<flaccid> ok so try [22:40] <flaccid> also do an updatedb && locate firefox | grep bin
<flaccid> but at this point you might want to try sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox and if that has the same issues, you obviously have a repos problem still ie. disable cdrom and enable normal main repos
<dario_> how to disable cdrom?
<Jampiter> How easy is it to configure a wireless USB dongle with Kubuntu ?:)
<dario_> bash: grep: No such file or directory
<flaccid> dario_: comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<flaccid> i mean /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> Jampiter: easy
<flaccid> Jampiter: how long is a piece of string?
<Jampiter> Ah good
<Jampiter> Are the drivers included?
<flaccid> depends on the model/chipset
<flaccid> !wireless | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jampiter> Ah brilliant :) Thanks for your help :)
<flaccid> np
<dario_> damn...i forgot how that console text editor was called...something beginning with 'n' i think
<flaccid> dario_: nano or pico
<dario_> ahh...yes
<dario_> thx^^
<dario_>  /etc/apt/source.list is empty ...
<dario_> o_O
<dario_> but i was able to get gcc a while ago
<dario_> oh wait...i guess that was on the cd
<dario_> damn it
<flaccid> !enter | dario_
<ubottu> dario_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dario_> k
<flaccid> dario_: its /etc/apt/sources.list
<dario_> yeah...that was a typo...sources.list is empty
<flaccid> dario_: try to enable at least main in adept
<kkk> Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
<dario_> ciao
<flaccid> kkk: english only here
<kkk> ok
<dario_> ah ok, i disabled cdrom and enabled some repos
<dario_> well...now when i try to install cowsay i get another error
<dario_> "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<dario_> "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<jpds> !aptfix | dario_
<ubottu> dario_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dario_> lol, now it cant find it again
<kkk> follow me... it you can.
<dario_> hm...i gotta go, well i'll come back when i've installed the new kubuntu version
<dario_> cya
<raziel> hi
<raziel> i tried to make a portable persistent install of kubuntu but i get an error about a non read .ICEauthority file at login page. i tried to change the ownership but didnt work
<jeroen-> has anyone experience with sending sms messages with linux?
<emilsedgh> jeroen-: i do
<jeroen-> emilsedgh: oh great
<emilsedgh> jeroen-: with kmobiletools
<jeroen-> aaah
<jeroen-> via your mobile phone?
<raziel> does the kde4.1 version and its applications ready for everyday use or should i stick a bit more at 3.5.9?
<jeroen-> I want to do it without mobile phone, via the internet
<emilsedgh> raziel: im really happy with it, but it doesnt mean that you will be happy too
<emilsedgh> jeroen-: then i dont know... :)
<jeroen-> emilsedgh: ok
<ahmos> hi, i can't set my screen resolution  highest than 640*480.there is no option.what can  i do
<flaccid> ahmos: check the log to see the problem ie. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flaccid> i have to run but someone might be able to help
<ahmos> ok
<emilsedgh> ahmos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<flaccid> ahmos: nvidia?
<flaccid> emilsedgh: thats how it is out of box could be the same
<ahmos> flaccid yes nvidia
<lovely> does anyone know what linux distro would be good on a 286? my father wants to use it to learn and play, and run some HAM programs on.
<flaccid> yeah tahts pretty typical for nvidia atm. see the log
<flaccid> !ot | lovely
<ubottu> lovely: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> i'll bbl later, cyas
<ahmos> flaccid , http://paste.ubuntu.com/39692/
<flaccid> don't show me i've gone to smoke bongs
<ahmos> ok.. sorry
<Morydd> I'm trying to install kde4 but am getting: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.1.0-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Morydd>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kcontrol/kwindecoration/index.cache.bz2', which is also in package kdebase-runtime-data
<sebastian__> when i try to change the xorg file so i can change resolution i get an error message saying: cant find image, and it just start the text boot and not the x server, wat am i doing wrong?
<sebastian__> i typed... Mod "1600x1200"   under default dep.
<cayal> how do I reset my network from terminal?
<cayal> Never mind, my problem has been resolved.
<pmaddog320> hello all
<pmaddog320> does anyone know my my chanle list only has kubuntu on it and not ubuntu
<abby87> can anyone pls tell me how to install wifi drivers for lenovo ?
<abby87> lenovo 77578CQ
<_Grant_> Hello--can I ask a few general questions about Kubuntu? I'm considering switching from SuSe 10.1 and tried the live CD last night.
<cube> hello
<abby87> _Grant_: go 4 it !
<Cube39> i got a problem on my hardy kubuntu. When i plug an usb disk, nothing appears : no icon on desktop, neither in konqui media:/. But sdb1 is well detected in syslog
<_Grant_> Does the standard install come with tex, latex, as well as developer support...say the kind I need to build R from source?
<Cube39> do you know what can be the problem please ?
<Player> Hello
<_Grant_> abby87: cd to /media  and then do a 'ls -lrtA'  then cd to the most recently added usb-like thing (right:)
<_Grant_> woops that should be directed to cube39...sorry abby87
<abby87> np
<abby87> i was a lil baffled by tht
<abby87> :)
<_Grant_> so abby87...in regrds to the std install?
<Cube39> _Grant_: i guessed that ;-) but was not sure
<Cube39> _Grant_: the most recent file is .hal-mtab. All others are more than 4 month old
<Cube39> and the "mont" command shows that the device is not mounted
<Cube39> i belmount
<Cube39> ^W arg.. "mount"
<_Grant_> those pluggin deals don't show up from a listing of mounted drives because they're not mounted in the same way.
<_Grant_> do you have a directory named '/media' as I do in SuSe linux?
<Cube39> ye
<Cube39> s
<_Grant_> try 'cd /media'  and then 'ls -lrtA'   (which lists everything in chronological order)...whats the last listed thing starting with 'usb'
<Cube39> ls -lrtA /media/*usb* ---> nothing
<_Grant_> *oh* ....ummm try unplugging it and then plugging it back in??? ;)
<Cube39> _Grant_: already done. It is like if the program that do the magic (creating the mounting directory and mounting for the user who is logged) is not here
<_Grant_> when you tried the 'mount' command did you see anything there about the usb subsystem
<Cube39> _Grant_: i do not tryed the mount command (i know how), but i would like that the device is automaticaly mounted, like it does on my laptop
<Cube39> on my laptop, when i plug it, i have in syslog "nm_hal_device_added()" and so on. On the desktop there is nothng
<_Grant_> wait, scratch that....when you reboot the computer and hit 'details' (or whatever is the ubuntu analogue of the 'esc' button during a boot, showing all details in white plain text on black) do you see something about the usb subsystem working
<Cube39> _Grant_: no problem with the usb, i can moutn manually
<Cube39> but i got an error anyway. the disk is NTFS, but if i don't specify, i have an error : mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<_Grant_> ok.  I'm not sure. On my SusE usually the magic thing works too, but sometimes it doesn't. I actually prefer to do it manually
<_Grant_> sorry about that.
<Cube39> :-)
<_Grant_> BTW, do you know if the standard Kubuntu install comes with tex, latex, and various libs for installing stuff from source for example R (a stastical computing environment)
<cryingtux_> flaccid:
<cryingtux_> you there?
<Cube39> _Grant_: tex and latex are here, but i don't know which package are needed for installing package from source
<_Grant_> another question...I went for the kubuntu 8.1 KDE4 remix...any thoughts on that?
<_Grant_> (thx cube) :)
<cryingtux_> ! kde 4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<The-Compiler> Player: why the heck are you ctcp-ing the channel all the time?
<cryingtux_> :)
<Red_Wraith> Can someone please help me? I can't mount the fedora filesystem on another disk from ubuntu http://fpaste.org/paste/5164 heres my error message, and list of mounts
<BlackTulipGirl> Hello
<aziz> is there a way to turn off the LC-Display of a laptop with a command? in effect, simulating the closing of the lid...
<BlackTulipGirl> need help, installing on an Acer Aspire Laptop
<BlackTulipGirl>  since 2 days ago
<BlackTulipGirl>  and its been frozen most of the install
<BlackTulipGirl> help!
<BlackTulipGirl> I think it may be going badly
<BlackTulipGirl> the screen is dark, so I can't see what part its frozen on
<BlackTulipGirl> just the display?
<aziz> it's been running for 2 days?
<BlackTulipGirl> well, someone else on this chat said that it could take two days
<BlackTulipGirl> so I left it alone
<arrrghhh> the install certainly shouldn't take 2 days
<BlackTulipGirl> but I looked at it and I don'tthink its going right
<BlackTulipGirl> anyhow, is there any way to get the disc out and kill the whole thing?
<arrrghhh> what are the hardware specs on it?  does it boot the livecd alright?
<arrrghhh> well yea
<arrrghhh> turn it off
<arrrghhh> use a paperclip
<BlackTulipGirl> It won't let me
<BlackTulipGirl> Paperclip??
<aziz> hold the power button for 5 seconds
<BlackTulipGirl> oh
<BlackTulipGirl> one sec
<arrrghhh> or turn it back on and hit the eject button quickly
<BlackTulipGirl> ok
<BlackTulipGirl> i just need to get my laptop and have it in the same room
<BlackTulipGirl> brb
<aziz> anyone know how to power off the display manually?
<BlackTulipGirl> ok
<BlackTulipGirl> I was able to get the disc out
<BlackTulipGirl> thanks
<BlackTulipGirl> now what?
<BlackTulipGirl> its loading XP ok
<BlackTulipGirl> but I wanted to get rid of XP
<BlackTulipGirl> should I burn a new kubuntu disc?
<BlackTulipGirl> ok brb
<webpirate> hello all
<webpirate>  I have a problem that I need help with...I upgraded to the 64bit version of 8.04 and I noticed one little problem.....when I go to file...open on any program it seems to take a long time for the dialoge box to pop up...any ideas why?
<webpirate> it seems like the program freezes for about 10 seconds
<aziz> webpirate: try watching the CPU load caused by which program. you could switch to tty1 with Ctrl+Alt+F1, login and type htop (better version of top).
<webpirate> ok one sec I will do it now
<webpirate> No change in CPU load...stays at about 2%
<webpirate> is there like a drgrag program for ubuntu?
<webpirate> defrag
<webpirate> perhaps my volumes are a mess..
<webpirate> I have been windows free for about 4 years and never had this problem....mught have to try a re-install
<aziz> linux filesystems generally don't need to be defragmented
<webpirate> thats what I figured...
<aziz> found the command to turn off your screen: xset dpms force off
<NthDegree> webpirate: EXT4 will feature Online Defragmentation
<NthDegree> Your wish will come true soon
<NthDegree> but here is what you can do
<pim> where are files stored downloaded with wget?
<NthDegree> boot a LiveCD and tar up all your system files
<NthDegree> save the tarball to a separate partition
<NthDegree> reformat the system file partition and untar it all back again
<webpirate> NICE!!
<NthDegree> relabel the filesystem if you use SELinux and the boot back up
<NthDegree> then*
<NthDegree> but EXT4 will have Online Defrag and a good tool for it
<NthDegree> so fragmentation won't be any issue soon anyways
<webpirate> I can just live with it for now!
<jussio1> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<master_> hi
<EagleScreen> hi
<master_> ı have dvr card
<master_> ı input command lspci
<master_> 00:08.0 Multimedia video controller: JumpTec h, GMBH Unknown device 6801 (rev 10)
<master_> 00:08.1 Multimedia controller: JumpTec h, GMBH Unknown device 6802 (rev 10)
<master_> how ı work this dvr card what program pls
<master_> help me
<Fieldy> hello, how can i get a newer version of rsync via adept? i am interested in the 3.0 versions.
<arrrghhh> Fieldy, unless you update the repo for rsync, then the default version in the repo's is the newest
<Denise> someone knows how to install pidgin 2.5?
<Fieldy> no idea, sorry
<arrrghhh> Denise, if it's not in the repo grab it from their site
<kernco> If I do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" while running the LiveCD then install, it will install the updated packages, right?
<tyfon> heh on kubuntu.org the free download button is displaying wrong when you use konqueror :>
<kernco> Looks ok to me
<tyfon> can you click it?
<kernco> Yeah
<tyfon> hmm
<kernco> I'm using Intrepid alpha, though
<tyfon> http://www.robotmafia.org/kubuntu.org.png <-- this is on 8.04.1 using kde 3.5.9
<kernco> Yeah it looks like that's fixed in KDE 4
<florian> Hi! I'm currently trying to install a script to convert avchd to avi from the site: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=789775
<florian> using this description: http://www.fsckin.com/2008/01/03/transcoding-mtsm2ts-avchd-video-files-with-free-software/
<florian> they want me to install faad2 and a52dec which seems to be not in the apt-sources. Does anyone know where to get it?
<arrrghhh> florian, check out avidemux
<florian> I already tried, but avidemux can't open it
<arrrghhh> hrm.  do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<florian> yes
<arrrghhh> i don't know wth avchd is
<florian> my only problem is, that i do not get a52dec and faad2 installed because they doesn't appear in the apt-sources
<Toran> How do I set up my laptop so the key to toggle an external display will toggle my laptop between dual and single monitor mode?
<arrrghhh> florian, build 'em from source or whatever.  like i said i dont' know wth that format is
<arrrghhh> Toran, doesn't work like that.  that key is designed to turn off your lcd and enable the external and visa-versa
<Toran> I'd even take that functionality
<Toran> right now it does nothing
<arrrghhh> Toran, are you pressing the FN key before hitting that button?
<Toran> yes
<Toran> I use a thinkpad x60 if that makes any difference
<arrrghhh> i dunno then
<arrrghhh> it should *just work* - those hardware buttons usually don't interact with any of the software.  if they do, then they probably won't work in linux without some tricky manuvering.
<Toran> I hate tricky manuvering
<arrrghhh> lo,l
<arrrghhh> sorry i wish i could help more.  mine "just works" - it passes nothing to the software.
<Toran> thanks anyway
<arrrghhh> sorry
<andres> Hola
<arrrghhh> !es | andres
<ubottu> andres: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<florian> Ok, now i need xporthdmv which is also not in apt-sources :-(
<andres> todo bien?
<florian> !de | florian
<ubottu> florian, please see my private message
<abcde2> I cant get into kde, anyone know what the problem is? the err msg is at http://pastebin.com/m57bd3343
<arrrghhh> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arrrghhh> that's what i thought lol
<abcde2> this is english channel? or I am in the wrong one
<arrrghhh> this is english
<abcde2> cool, anyone can help me out?
<abcde2> I am getting these msgs http://pastebin.com/m57bd3343
<arrrghhh> i looked at the error, i have no idea.  can you get a cli?
<abcde2> when I do startx
<abcde2> yeah
<abcde2> I am on cli
<arrrghhh> what about "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<abcde2> let me try
<favro> it's your graphics card driver not set up right
<favro> ati?
<abcde2> kdm restart - kdm not running
<abcde2> favro: how do I fix it?
<favro> is it ati?
<abcde2> I got these errs after I pull kde4 back to kde3
<master_> help me
<favro> can you paste xorg.conf file ?
<abcde2> I believe it is nvdia
<master_> for dvr card drivers
<abcde2> sure, let me paste the xorg.conf
<master_> chipset techwell 6802
<master_> ı neeed  for dvr card drivers  chipset techwell 6802
<abcde2> my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m3b1c920
<nejode> abcde2: try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<arrrghhh> master_, if the card isn't supported by linux it'll be difficult
<favro> abcde2: that link didn't work
<abcde2> sorry, it should be http://pastebin.com/m3b1cf20
<abcde2> nejode: Not starting K display manager (kdm); it is not the default display manager
<favro> abcde2: not that one either
<nejode> abcde2: sudo apt-get --purge remove kdm
<Kiyiko> chrono cross: harle left meh party, do i eva get her back?
<nejode> ...sudo apt-get install kdm
<abcde2> pastebin.com/m3b1c9f20
<SitUbuntuSit> abcde2, sudo apt-get --purge remove kdm && sudo apt-get install kdm
<abcde2> SitUbuntuSit: let me give it a try
<abby87> does any1 know how to get broadcomm wireless working on  kubuntu?
<SitUbuntuSit> then make sure to select kdm
<abcde2> SitUbuntuSit: I am still getting that err
<Kiyiko> ....
<Kiyiko> nobody here knows?
<Kiyiko> this is madness.
<jasonlife> I'm using kubuntu 8.04, and having a position problem of kdm greeter .. It is not appear on center when I log out..
<nejode> abby87: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
 * Kiyiko asks /b/
<b3ny0-> any1 know where to find geforce4 go 420 drivers för kubuntu 32
<b3ny0-> ?
<jasonlife> Someone has same kdm login screen postion problem?
<abby87> nejode: i did it its still not working
<SitUbuntuSit> abcde2, perhaps reinstall kubuntu-desktop... sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<favro> abcde2: did you install drivers fromm nvidia?
<nejode> abby87: for older chips it's bcm43xx-fwcutter
<abcde2> favro: I already have the drive for it, it has been up and running for almost a year
<abcde2> favro: and it was caused by the downgrade from kde4 to kde3
<nejode> jasonlife: I have that problem and havn't been able to fix it
<abcde2> SitUbuntuSit: ok, I did a reinstall...problem persists....hummmm
<jasonlife> nejode: It is usable, but it is annoying me..
<abby87> nejode: mine is a new one
<favro> abcde2: you have to reinstall drivers sometimes - you need to redo the graphics driver install it looks like
<abcde2> I remember there is a command to auto generate xorg.conf, do you guys know what that is?
<jasonlife> nejode: Is it original kdm problme? or is it only Kubuntu's problem?
<abby87> nejode: and i dont have internet connection on my lappy
<nejode> jasonlife: I think it's specific to each machine, I have 2 kubuntu hardy desktops and one has the problem
<jasonlife> Oh..
<b3ny0-> wtf
<b3ny0-> just installed flash-plugin for firefox
<jasonlife> nejode: That's really strange..
<nejode> ..the one I'm using now (my office) is OK
<b3ny0-> but when I try youtube it wont work
<b3ny0-> nevermind
<b3ny0-> now it works
<abcde2> favro: ok, let me reinstall drivers...since I cant come up with anything else to try
<jasonlife> nejode: I assume kdm asks X server the size of screen and displays greeter on 50,50% as the coordinate of the center of the greeter..
<nejode> abby87: you NEED an internet conection... the package has to download a firmware for the chip
<favro> abcde2: good luck :)
<jasonlife> nejode: It must be much complicated than that
<abby87> nejode: thats tough
<abcde2> favro: damn....my lovely err msg still there
<abcde2> favro: looks like she doesnt leave me
<abcde2> humm, it seems like I have to reinstall the os...what a pain
<favro> abcde2: how are you installing the drivers?
<abcde2> I tried the ones in the repository also the src from its site
<nejode> ...crummy internet conection
<abcde2> I even tried to regenerate the xorg.conf with nvidia's x server conf utility
<favro> abcde2: with the nvidia install is there a module you need to blacklist or load at boot?
<abcde2> favro: nope..
<abcde2> favro: I am backing up my files and will reinstall soon...crap, I dont know why I upgraded to kde4
<favro> abcde2: 'cause it promises alot :)
<nejode> abcde2: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" ??
<abcde2> nejode: nope, it looks promising...let me try it out
<favro> abcde2: does look like a module/driver isn't loading to me
<abcde2> favro: it seems to me mouse and video drivers are not loaded properly
<abcde2> nejode: got back the same err msg
<favro> abcde2: try lsmod | grep nvidia
<nejode> abcde2: how about "sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop"
<nejode> abcde2: and a complete reinstall
<abcde2> nejode: I am about to do a complete reinstall
<arrrghhh> abcde2, have you tried deleteing xorg.conf and restarting?
<abcde2> nejode: just poking around and hoping I dont need to do that
<nejode> no, just a desktop install
<abcde2> favro: lsmod did contains some entries of nvidia
<nejode> ...sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<nejode> ... that should re-install kdm, xorg and related
<abcde2> nejode: doing
<abcde2> nejode: same thing...
<abcde2> nejode: this is really weird...
<nejode> ¿so fast?
<abcde2> still this msg: pastebin.com/m57bd334
<abcde2> nejode: yes, my machine is pretty fast
<nejode> but it has to download about 180 mb!!!
<abcde2> nejode: here is the isp
<abcde2> nejode: you can kinda expect how fast it is
<nejode> abcde2: I can't see anything in your pastebin
<abcde2> http://pastebin.com/m57bd3343
<nejode> abcde2: strange... I got that same message in my house machine when I rebooted after starting with startx
<SunStorm> since i upgraded to hardy, i've had printing problems.  my hp 812c printer is always listed as a 810.  the first page of every file that gets printed is garbage but all the other pages within the job print fine
<SunStorm> is there a fix for this issue?  i assume it's a cups/hplip thing
<favro> abcwhat is in your .xinitrc file?
<mississipi_joe> ﻿hi, found an interesting page that explains the technical backgrounds of the differences between xp and vista/longhorn -> http://www.xpvistadifferences.de.vu
<TheFuzzball> who cares?
<mississipi_joe> i just wanted to show u guys an interesting link
<TheFuzzball> How is it interesting?
<TheFuzzball> (I actually want to know)
<arrrghhh> mississipi_joe, the best part is that link is bogus.  besides, this is a linux room.
<TheFuzzball> He's just trolling
<arrrghhh> i know
<arrrghhh> i saw him in ##linux
<TheFuzzball> someone should kick him.
<arrrghhh> i don't get why he's doing it tho - that site is bogus, it redirects to some german gaming site.
<TheFuzzball> I saw it
<RurouniJones> I have noscript so all I see is a flash applet. could be malicious
<RurouniJones> oh wait, nvm, iframe
<arrrghhh> i loaded it on my windows machine at work lol
<TheFuzzball> Beside, there is hardly any difference between XP and Vista, other than some very basic theme differences. Most stuff is taken from OS X and Linux
<arrrghhh> uh
<arrrghhh> no
<arrrghhh> but nice try
<arrrghhh> i don't want to get into it, because they did cop out a lot on vista.  but they didn't "take" much of anything from os-x or linux.  they do their own crap.
<RurouniJones> crap being the important word ;)
<ghostcube> aero is based c sharp
<ghostcube> no ms original codwe
<TheFuzzball> meh, you have to admit that Aero is similar to Compiz Fusion.
<TheFuzzball> Everyone is copying Compositing these days, I think OS X did it first though.
<ghostcube> yes on an amiga 1200 in 1985
<ghostcube> :D
<RurouniJones> Oooh, you mean ripping off ideas. Everyone does that. Not on a technical level though
<TheFuzzball> Anyone know how panel hiding is coming along in KDE4 trunk?
<RurouniJones> #kde4
<TheFuzzball> no such channel
<ghostcube> #kubuntu-kde4
<TheFuzzball> :)
 * Hondo_Kitsune is away: Gone away for now.
<michi> Hi. I did an update and when trying to generate locales, the localedef process uses 100% and runs forever.  I even cannot kill it.
<michi> I restarted, but apt tells me I need to dpkg --configure -a and the same happens.
<illmortal> Does anyone know what a good case would be for this setup: https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=8203811   Debating to get a full size tower over a mid size.
<TheMaxzilla> What burn speed should I burn Kubuntu 8.04.1?
<TheMaxzilla> I tried x4, and that seemed to work.
<shadowhywind_> anyone know how to fix a udev-event[]: run program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit on boot?
<Guest66663> y-a-b-g@hotmail.com
<Agent_bob> shadowhywind_ if it's not hanging. it's probably not worth the effort.    but.  find what module it is and black list it then rebuild the initramfs.img will probably do it.
<shadowhywind_> Agent_bob: hi again, hehe. It is haning on boot
<Agent_bob> well that would be howto.
<shadowhywind_> so far it is hanging in two spots, a second after the splash screen loads (and i get a bouncey bar) and the other time would be when its loading hardware drivers i believe
<trappist> TheMaxzilla: depends more on your hardware and media.  the content of the disc image doesn't matter.
<TheMaxzilla> trappist: I was burning at maximum speed, and it screwed up all of the disks. I haven't had burning problems with it before, and I burnt/burned other Ubuntu versions. however, I guess it was a different CD brand, whether that made a difference.
<florian> Hi! I converted my avchd video-file to mpg. The mpg has an ac3 audio track. When i try to watch it in kaffeine, mplayer, vlc etc. there is no audio. When i open the file with avidemux, i hear audio
<florian> But playing in avidemux is very very slow. The other players play fast but without sound
<Agent_bob> TheMaxzilla i just burned a debian etch cd at 24x no problem   i don't have a ubuntu iso so can't test that.   my thoughts on the matter are this.  hi speed is great for things that you don't care if you drop a bit here or there... if it's really important (not that a linux install disk is) then 1x would be the safest bet on any hardware
<TheMaxzilla> The lowest on mine is 2x, Agent_bob, but that'll do. Thank you.
<florian> Avidemux sais: AC3, 5 channels, 48000bps/384kbps
<andrian> Hi all! have a problem with cups. installed capt drivers fro canon lbp 1120. get to print one test page. it works. after that try to print something from open office. Some kind of queue of print jobs appears and the job is stuck there forever. all new job go threre and no printing is done.
<andrian> any ideas ?
<andrian> not at that box now ...
<Agent_bob> andrian i have see the printer "paused" and the normal user not be able to "depause" it.   might try kdesudo kprinter   and check that out... my only guess.
<Agent_bob> it's really frusterizing when you tell a peace of hardware to do something and it sits there and looks at you...
<andrian> yes it is. especially when you try to show them that linux is an alternate solution ....
<Agent_bob> linux is not an alternative.    linux is the answer.
<shadowhywind_> i can agree to that.. hehe
<abby87> well said Agent_bob
<cryingtux> hi
<shadowhywind_> hi
<abby87> cryingtux: hello
<cryingtux> abby87: hello :)
<Agent_bob> which file is it that actually holds the ssh key ?   (default name please)
<cryingtux> ! kde 4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> ~/.ssh/??????
<Agent_bob> id_rsa   ?
<rickest> ~/.ssh/id_rsa or id_dsa
<Agent_bob> k thanks
<rickest> and of course ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub   for the public key
<Agent_bob> rickest yes.  i was looking for the id_rsa  thanks.
<Agent_bob> i have pointed my users ~/.ssh to a common mountpoint on several boxen where a usb stick is mounted   and put my keys in there.   thus if the usb stick is not plugged in and mounted user account doesn't have access to the server
<nicolas> hi, im using kubuntu 4.1, in a 64 bit pc, i want to install beryl on it but i dont know how
<nicolas> can anyone guide me
<Agent_bob> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Agent_bob> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sourcemaker> can I upgrade the kubuntu 32bit version to kubuntu 64bit without reinstall?
<Daisuke_Laptop> no
<Agent_bob> i cant help but feel like im wasting ram on this box... Memory Used/Total Percent: 27/502 MB (5%)  << while on other boxen i see things like >> Memory Used/Total Percent: 8/123 MB (6%) < and > Memory Used/Total Percent: 8/123 MB (6%)  <<< that's not a repete those are two seperate boxen
<master_> hi
<zabbadapp> scrolling is slow with compiz, suggestions apart from not using compiz?
<ghostcube> #compiz-fusion
<Agent_bob> zabbadapp ummm i would say not using xorg  but that would of course include not using compiz so....
<ghostcube> ^^ compiz uses xorg xoeg is used for graphic in all kinds
<Agent_bob> yep
<Agent_bob> that's an over generalization but i'll not pick nits
<zabbadapp> kubuntu 8.04, kde 3.5, c2duo, 4gig ram, GF7x00 128MB ram ... the smooth scrolling in firefox is really slow at times ...
<Agent_bob> sudo swapoff -a     ?
<Walzmyn> #kde
<Walzmyn> oops
<ghostcube> zabbadapp: join #compiz-fusion
<ghostcube> ^^
<tyfon> its the binary only nvidia driver :p
<tyfon> it sucks
<tyfon> for 2d
<Agent_bob> "binary only" sux period
<ghostcube> amd driver sux evebn more
<ghostcube> intel worse too
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> so
<Daisuke_Laptop> how is intel worse?
<ghostcube> 3d
<Daisuke_Laptop> intel's the only one of those that's open
<ghostcube> yeah but this dosent mean its not worse :D or
<ghostcube> i havent said its closed
<Daisuke_Laptop> they're integrated graphics chipsets, they aren't designed for heavy 3d
<Daisuke_Laptop> their drivers are great
<ghostcube> i said 3d or ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> [16:13:44] <Daisuke_Laptop> how is intel worse?
<Daisuke_Laptop> [16:13:53] <ghostcube> 3d
<Daisuke_Laptop> ya did
<ghostcube> so i not saying intel sux this is related to compiz at the moment
<Daisuke_Laptop> works perfectly right here
<ghostcube> and for this not only nvidia stinks
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> yeah depends on card :) liek all times
<Daisuke_Laptop> intel graphics, compiz works like a dream
<ghostcube> i know i do support as good as i can in cf :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> ghostcube: exactly, so don't go around throwing out ridiculous generalizations
<ghostcube> ^^
 * Agent_bob thinks maybe it's not * driver sux with compiz,  but maybe compiz sux with * driver ....
<osvaldo> klk
<ghostcube> this is not rediciulous thats fact so whats the prob if heres told nvidia sux this is just not the truth
<tyfon> no i have a q6600 @ 3ghz with 9800 gtx where compiz sucks, but it works fine on my 2.2 ghz single core amd with an old ati x700 and open drivers
<ghostcube> so i dont get the prob
<tyfon> the nvidia drivers suck :p
<ghostcube> than u havent configuere xorg right maybe :P
<tyfon> dunno, i just enabled nvidia-glx-new in kubuntu
<ghostcube> bad idea for this card
<tyfon> yeah probably
<ghostcube> without tuning xorg
<ghostcube> :|
<tyfon> but its the same on my 8800 gts too
<Daisuke_Laptop> ghostcube: saying all of them suck, then following it up by essentially saying "well, i guess it kinda sorta depends on the card..." makes your earlier statement a blanket generalization of all cards
<Daisuke_Laptop> what?
<ghostcube> same chip eh only pushed up afaik
<Daisuke_Laptop> nvidia-glx-new is a bad idea for the 6600?
<ghostcube> are u reading or just looking
<tyfon> i probably need to stuff things into xorg.conf to make it faster
<ghostcube> he runs an 9800 gtx
<Agent_bob> <tyfon> no i have a q6600 @ 3ghz with 9800 gtx where compiz sucks,
<Daisuke_Laptop> i see 6600 and 8800, nothing about a 9800gtx
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<Daisuke_Laptop> q6600.
 * Daisuke_Laptop whistles innocently
<Agent_bob> :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> nvidia's newer offerings have been causing trouble anyway, i thought
<ghostcube> yes cause only pushed up old chips most time
<Agent_bob> i can't confirm nor deny that.   but i do stand firm on the openion that any "binary only" driver sux
<ghostcube> afaik the 9600 gtx is same chip as 8800 gtx
<Daisuke_Laptop> ghostcube: this is not a new thing
<cskmax> Why would I be seeing distorted graphics "flicker" right before the K menu appears, after clicking on K menu? The distortion only appears where the K menu appears a second later
<ghostcube> but ion my nvidia boxes i all is fine so as u do for intel i must help nvidia
<Daisuke_Laptop> lower end cards of each generation are souped up versions of last gen's higher-end cards
<ghostcube> cause here was told it sux but i cant say this
<ghostcube> :|
<cskmax> I'm on kde 4.1 on intrepid, nvidia 177 driver
<ghostcube> wow
<ghostcube> bleeding edge pure
<ghostcube> :D
<tyfon> :)
<tyfon> cskmax: did you tweak xorg.conf to make the stuff qt4 use go faster?
<cskmax> tyfon: no, i did not. can you direct me to a reference for it?
<tyfon> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=114760
<cskmax> thanks
<sourcemaker> why card performs better on linux.. NVIDIA or ATI?
<sourcemaker> sorry... which... card...
<tyfon> not sure if it applies to 177 driver
<cskmax> post #3 on that thread says it's not applicable for my case though. i'm past 172 driver, and i'm not on a geforce 8 or 9.
<cskmax> yeah..
<ghostcube> here is another nice one
<ghostcube> http://techbase.kde.org/User:Lemma/KDE4-NVIDIA
<cskmax> thanks. 7600go is my card
<ghostcube> ah ok
<sourcemaker> so ATI is better?
<ghostcube> hmm cskmax u cann look here
<cskmax> maybe try Option "PixmapCacheSize" "200000" on "Device" section.
<ghostcube> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showpost.php?p=13710&postcount=1
<cskmax> I did notice one other place where it's unexpectedly laggy, dragging to select icons on the desktop widget
<Agent_bob> well things aren't always what they appear to be...  i installed debian etch, and couldn't get ssh/sshd to work for me.  i even copied over the configs from this box.  same problem.  and seeing that debian is the upstream source for ubuntu that might be something to look into on hardy or intrepid,  does ssh attempt to do dns lookup for lan ip's ?    ssh 127.0.0.1   would fail if there was no inte connection...
<cskmax> kk
<ghostcube> cskmax: stop here See my xorg.conf too!!
<ghostcube> the rest is hacking must not be
<ghostcube> try some of the features mentioned about this entry
<Agent_bob> s/inte/inet/
<cskmax> Yeah, I tend not to modify xorg.conf unless absolutely needed... Lemma's page seems to apply to the 8/9 series
<cskmax> ghostcube: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<cskmax> the compiz-fusion thread seemed to be referring to older drivers
<ghostcube> i have an two screewn
<ghostcube> but yeah i can
<florian> can kaffeine playback videos with ac3 5.1?
<florian> I get the video but no audio
<cskmax> Agent_bob: dns lookup not required if there's already an IP known :)
<cskmax> no address to look up!
<ghostcube> http://nopaste.info/f62a27f2b6.html
<cskmax> agent_bob: also, ssh server is not installed by default
<cskmax> on etch
<cskmax> agent_bob: sudo aptitude install openssh-server (on etch..)
<cskmax> ghostcube: thx checking it out
<cskmax> the "Damage" settings are new to me there...
<loso> hi
<core_> hi all
<core_> :)
<starenka> 'alo! any clues why power architect (java based) has so freaked up fonts? http://crap.starenka.net/pa.png
<cskmax> wow, that *is* ugly  - but afraid no idea
<ghostcube> starenka: u running sun java ?
<starenka> ghostcube: got those installed... i just run it "java -jar .....jar" - dunno wich jre is used, tho
<kozz> starenka: run java -version and see which java is in your path
<starenka> it runs openjdk
<Agent_bob> cskmax have anything to say that i don't already know ?
<starenka> how's the simpliest solution then? make a symlink to /usr/bin for "sun" java
<starenka> ?
<kozz> starenka: no
<ghostcube> starenka: this is sun java
<Agent_bob> cskmax on debian etch without an inet connection i could not connect to any lan ip.   i could chroot into this ubuntu install and connect to the same ip's i was trying and timing out in etch.
<starenka> openjdk is sun?
<kozz> starenka: use the command update-java-alternatives
<kozz> but not sure a change to sun java instead of openjdk is a solution for your problem, but should be easy to try
<cskmax> agent_bob: with no net connection active, that's expected that you would not be able to connect to the LAN
<kozz> starenka: no and yes :)
<starenka> :)))
<ghostcube> OpenJDK  Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b11)
<ghostcube> is it this one
<Agent_bob> cskmax do you read or assume   before typing?
<starenka> lemme check
<starenka> 1.6.00.
<kozz> starenka: OpenJDK is Suns Java rereleased as source, but I guess they have some patches for their release but should be very close to OpenJDK nowadays
<starenka> oh it's b11 as yours
<starenka> kozz: ok thanx.. remember usinf koffee couple yrs ago :))
<cskmax> agent_bob: flame as you like... sorry i tried to help..bye
<Agent_bob> i'm sorry you did too
<starenka> so what you suggest, then?
<kozz> starenka: the difference between koffee and OpenJDK is that koffee was a reimplementation of the Java languange virutal machine while OpenJDK is the very same implementation that Sun has made
<starenka> heh. there was the err i guess. i thought openjdk is just koffee in new version :))
<starenka> well i tried "
<starenka> sudo update-java-alternatives -a
<starenka> No alternatives for xulrunner-addons-javaplugin.so.
<kozz> starenka: can you change the font in that application, I know in eclipse a while ago that I overwritten the default settings since the OpenJDK default settings read from the system settings seemed to be wrong
<starenka> kozz: no i cant - that's why im asking :))
<starenka> kozz: i wouldnt care if i would :))
<kozz> starenka: what does update-java-alternatives -l gives as output?
<starenka> No alternatives for xulrunner-addons-javaplugin.so.
<starenka> oh
<starenka> sorry mate
<kozz> hmm
<starenka> i run it with -a
<kozz> you could try installing sun-java
<starenka> java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<starenka> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<kozz> ahh
<starenka> i think i got those, lemme check
<kozz> then run update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<kozz> and see if it makes a difference
<mernil> hi all! :-)
<starenka> kozz: i got sun-java isntalled
<starenka> ii  sun-java6-bin                              6-06-0ubuntu1                                        Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture de
<starenka> ii  sun-java6-fonts                            6-06-0ubuntu1                                        Lucida TrueType fonts (from the Sun JRE)
<starenka> ii  sun-java6-jdk                              6-06-0ubuntu1                                        Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6
<starenka> ii  sun-java6-jre                              6-06-0ubuntu1                                        Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture in
<starenka> ii  sun-java6-plugin                           6-06-0ubuntu1                                        The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<Daisuke_Laptop> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Laptop> don't do that again
<starenka> (i know, but too few for pastebin too much for channel) :))
<kozz> starenka: then try change it using the -s flag
<Daisuke_Laptop> more than two lines is enough for pastebin
<kozz> Daisuke_Laptop: ehh, calm down, not much activity here now anyway :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> kozz: that isn't the point.
<starenka> Daisuke_Laptop:  cmon, m8 ...
<Daisuke_Laptop> cmon nothing
<Daisuke_Laptop> more than two lines should go to pastebin
<Daisuke_Laptop> end of discussion
<mernil> Any girls here? It's a bad thing it's just guys using linux!
<starenka> absolutely, look @ Daisuke_Laptop :)))
<Daisuke_Laptop> mernil: this isn't your personal singles bar - the gender of users is their own business
<starenka> </sick joke>
<Agent_bob> mernil this is irc where men are men,   and women are men,   and children are fbi agents
<starenka> kozz: awsome... it's ok now. i hope Zend & eclipse still work :)))
<starenka> kozz: what was the catch, then?
<mernil> Daisuke_Laptop: i know it's not :-P
<mernil> I just feel it's to much men here and no woman
<kozz> starenka: yeah, you can always change back if there are any problems. I don't know why OpenJDK reads the wrong settings about fonts from the system settings, but there is obviously some difference between OpenJDK and Suns Java
<mernil> well.. it's to much of you :-)
<kozz> mernil: du är så dålig, redan förstört massa svenska sajter med ditt tjavs, gör inte samma sak här
<starenka> kozz: ok, so basically the -s thing makes the system use 1 or another jre
<mernil> kozz: <-- he told me i have ruined to many swedish sites?
<kozz> starenka: yes, it updates the path to the java binary and stuff like that
<mernil> i would never ruin this irc channel!
<starenka> kozz: thanx m8. sorry for your lost time. cyta around
<starenka> kozz: *cya
<kozz> starenka: :) np
<josa> i can somehow connect to a windows server with rdesktop... ive tried ssh and putty with no luck. help :(
<Agent_bob> putty should let you connect from windows to linux/sshd  you would have to be able to connect ssh from linux to linux of course.  i don't do windows so i don't know anything about going the other way.
<Agent_bob> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<florian> Hi! I try to install cinelerra from http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#apt-AMD64 using adept. I entered the source to sources.list, but when i mark cinelerra to install i see in red color "DEFECT (install)"
<starenka> kozz: one more stupid question.. making a shortcut in kde menu fot the app. " java -jar /opt/power-architect/architect.jar" works fine in the console, but not if i put it in kde menu. what's wrong?
<Agent_bob> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Agent_bob> oh 64 bit sorry
<Agent_bob> idk
<florian> agent_bob: thanks :-)
<numberi> hello
<numberi> i have this problem
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ask | numberi
<ubottu> numberi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Agent_bob> some times i have the problem too
<Agent_bob> :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Agent_bob: right now i've got a few
<Daisuke_Laptop> #1 is no patience for the direction things are heading.  what distro do you use?
<numberi> kubuntu 8.04, does cedega work there?
<numberi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39774/
<numberi> and another problem/bug
<mernil> lock and load!
<_2> fire at will .....  wait is will here ?
<_2> no not here.  so fire at will....
<mernil> anyone into firearms? _2 <-- :-)
<_2> mernil yeah but this is not the channel for that
<_2> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mernil> _2: i know, sorry
<numberi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39775/
<mernil> i need a beer buddy?
<mernil> is that ot?
<mernil> in this channel :-)
<Fieldy> hello, what's the package name for flash support in firefox? i'm not looking for the gpl version as i've found its functionality severely limited.
<jpds> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Fieldy> thank you
 * mernil had a big package
<jpds> !flash | Fieldy
<ubottu> Fieldy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<numberi> please help me to solve problems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39775/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/39774/
<mernil> has damn.. a joke going dooooown.
<mernil> im bored, no one up for some casual chat?
<Daisuke_Laptop> not in there.
<Daisuke_Laptop> here*
<mernil> like, what you have for self protection?
<mernil> anything from a baseball bat to a tec-9 will do!
<mernil> :-)
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ot | mernil, once again
<ubottu> mernil, once again: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mernil> okay, im just trying to spice ut this channel :-|
<Daisuke_Laptop> this channel doesn't need to be spiced up, it's a support channel.
<ubuntu> ola
<ubuntu> alguem pode me ajudar
<Daisuke_Laptop> !br | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubuntu> hehehe
<ubuntu> Daisuke_Laptop: como instalo os drivers da placa de video
<gkffjcs_> I'm having some issues with chmod, I'm trying to make my ~/Pictures, and ~/Music folders to be read write by me only, so I ran chmod -R 700 ~/Music, the problem is now if I run ls -l all the permissions show as ??? ??? ??? ? ? if I rund sudo chmod -R 777 ~/Music, i can regain assess to the files how do I set a foler and it's contents to only be accessable by my user?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ubuntu: nvidia o ati?
<_2> gkffjcs_ do you own the dir   and is it on a linux fs ?
<venik> how do I tell Thunderbird which application to use with an attachmnent?  When told to BROWSE, where do I look?
<venik> Specifically, I am interested in telling it to use OpenOffice
<gkffjcs_> I own the dir, and I'm using ext3
<PhilRod> gkffjcs_: that chmod line looks right to me. Perhaps try with symbolic perms instead of numeric (or do it from konq/dolphin)
<_2> gkffjcs_   find ~/Music -type f -exec chmod 600 '{}' \;
<_2> gkffjcs_   find ~/Music -type d -exec chmod 700 '{}' \;
<_2> those two commands will solve it
<venik> how do I tell Thunderbird which application to use with an attachmnent?  When told to BROWSE, where do I look?
<_2> gkffjcs_ i have my doubts about you owning things though.  you might want to   sudo chown -R ~/Music    first
<_2>  sudo chown -R $USER ~/Music
<_2> sorry
<gkffjcs_> I did that first, I ran sudo chown -R my username ~/Music, and also chown -R ~/Music, before I ever tried to run chmod
<gkffjcs_> allright, _2, the command above worked it seems.
<_2> gkffjcs_ ok.  well the two find commands should set all dir permissions to  rwx------   and all file perms to rw-------
<gkffjcs_> yeah, that worked, thanks _2, ille save that command, I assume that the second one is if I want the files to be executable?
<gkffjcs_> as in
<gkffjcs_> 600 rw
<gkffjcs_> 700 rwx?
<_2> no it's to make sure they are not executable      yes.
<venik> anyone using Thunderbird and could answer my question?
<venik> how do I tell Thunderbird which application to use with an attachmnent?  When told to BROWSE, where do I look?
<gkffjcs_> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> venik: for the most part, you'd look in /usr/bin for the appropriate application
<_2> yes octal perms are one binary bit for each rwx  calculated to octal  and one octet for each distinction  special owner group other    most of the time you don't mess with special  that's suid sgid and sticky    in that order
<numberi> please help me to solve problems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/39775/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/39774/
<numberi> can u say does cedega 6.0.5 work in kubuntu 8.04?
<venik> Thanks, Daisuke.  It worked
<_2> numberi cant run gui apps in console  have to be inside of X or set the DISPLAY= first
<gkffjcs_> numberi, ask in #kubuntu-kde4.
<_2> if you export DISPLAY=':0' and you have "xhost +local:"   you can call a gui app in a console and it will open in the specified X server
<_2> numberi as per your http://paste.ubuntu.com/39774   i have no idea.
<_2> i have thought about it some, and can't see any reason for anything in *bin/ to be writable  yet almost without fail they are  755   which makes no sense to me at all. seeing that root generally owns them and root doesn't care about permission anyway, root can read or write anywhere he wants too.   so the 7 is totally pfft foo bar pfft
<_2> 155 would make as much sense...
<_2> but i'm the guy that does    chmod 0001 /
<_2> i don't recommend that for others though   it breaks find     i havent seen any other unexpected affects from it.   but find is useful enough you prolly don't want it broke
<_2> why would "clear" in root's .bash_logout  blank all tty's ?
<mernil> nice nick arrrghhh :-P
<arrrghhh> thanks?
<_2> :)
<mernil> dont thank me, thank mr anal!
<arrrghhh> que?  wait... i don't want to know...
<mernil> arrrghhh: it's okay, i got my nick before i knew it was a french girls name :-)
<mernil> i like it tho
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> i've had this nick for 10+ years
<mernil> same here
<mernil> bbl
<jramskov> anyone running f-spot on kubuntu?
<jramskov> I just tried it, but it wouldn't even start
<jramskov> to install I did "aptitude install f-spot"
<jramskov> "F-Spot cannot find the Dbus session bus"
<_2> jramskov i have that problem when dbus is not running...  ps -A x
<_2> or pidof dbus-daemon
<shadowhywind_> Hay all is there a way to image my entire linux partition, so when i do soemthing stupid and it breaks I can just "ghost" the image back so everythings back to normal?
<jramskov> I can find a "dbus-launch" and "/usr/bin/dbus-daemon"
<jramskov> @ _2
<_2> jramskov hmmm  that's not the problem then   i'd need more information to work with before it could even guess.   misght see if the app has a specific channel here on freenod
<jramskov> one moment
<_2> shadowhywind_ sure   dd can do that if you have the free space some place
<jramskov> _2: ahhh... "dbus-launch f-spot" made it work
<_2> shadowhywind_ example.   linux on hda2 and large free space on hda6 in this example:   mount /dev/hda6 /mnt ;dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/mnt/backup`date +"%m-%d-%Y"`.img
<zabbadapp> shadowhywind_:  read the man page for dd (man dd), and google for some examples .. should work
<igor> Ola amigos
<_2> yeah howdy.
<nejode> shadowhywind. http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<_2> partimage almost sounds like a dd frontend    except it specifies "saves partitions having a supported filesystem to an image file."   dd doesn't even care if there is an fs...
<_2> hehhe.  how old is that page?  "... works for large, very full partitions. For example, a full 1 GB partition ..."
#kubuntu 2008-08-23
<_2> i wonder if there is any chance that partimage could backup my root fs  ???
<gustavonarea> Hi. I'm running out of disk space because of a bad distribution of my partitions, so I have to reinstall Kubuntu and I wonder whether Intrepid is currently usable? I know it may be buggy, but is it usable?
<_2> gustavonarea why reinstall ?
<gustavonarea> _2: I'd prefer to do a clear install
<Daisuke_Laptop> livecd + gparted
<thefish> is there an alternative to kprinter in kde4? i have an app that uses |kprinter --stdin, can i just substitute something else?
<_2> or just add some more space through mount
<Daisuke_Laptop> and you don't want intrepid yet, it's not even beta yet, i don't think
<thefish> gustavonarea: im on intrepid now, been usable for a while - you need to put up with occasional breaks but otherwise its all good
<nihl> My totem movie player won't play any mp3s, I have the appropriate codecs and the application gives me no errors but when I press the button to play the mp3 it won't play. Can anybody help me?
<gustavonarea> hmmm, i think i'll give it a try if it works for some of you
<_2> out of disk space on /  add some space with the mount command by moving things like var or /usr/share to a new partition/disk
<_2> we've been doing that in linux for forever
<gustavonarea> _2: I have two partitions, / and /home
<_2> need more room in /home  seperate out users and mount disks/partitions as /home/user1 /home/user2 /home/user3
<gustavonarea> _2: ohh, ok, i'll do that. Thanks!
<_2> gustavonarea heh.   welcome.
<_2> gustavonarea if you "want" to reload the system   don't let me hinder that.   but if you don't want to, and just think you have no choice... that's what we are here for... :)
<mernil> hi all, i have forgot the social channel?
<_2> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<gustavonarea> _2: no problem. I
<nihl> !info totem
<mernil> thanks ubottu :-)
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): A simple media player for the Gnome desktop (dummy package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 39 kB, installed size 84 kB
<gustavonarea> (sorry) I'll switch to Intrepid in the first alpha releases anyways
<_2> gustavonarea i stand under you.
<_2> gustavonarea it's the ole   "Q. what do linux users do?    A. they install software."     :)
<gustavonarea> _2: lol, that's true ;-)
<_2> i installed this system in 2004 and upgraded in 2006    so it's not always true... ;/
<jereme_> I've been a long time ATI user and I just switched over the nvidia...  without making too many assumptions...  is there a reasonable method for package installing these drivers?
<_2> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> jereme_ it kinda depends on the release version
<jereme_> of the card, or ubuntu?
<_2> jereme_ lsb_release -r
<jereme_> so, of ubuntu
<jereme_> I'm running 8.04.1
<_2> yeah  then the driver should be automaticly installed
<jereme_> feel free to treat me like I know what I'm talking about...  I just haven't used an nvidia card for the better part of a decade
<jereme_> :)
<jereme_> oh okay
<jereme_> pretty much like ati at this point then
<jereme_> sweet
 * _2 is not a fan of "automatic" especally when it comes to binary only crap.   but hey.
<marcello> Brasil???
<_2> if it works for you, then you are happy with it. and i know how to get around it... so we are all happy
<_2> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<master_> hi
<master_> ı have kaffeine sound problem
<master_> ı need help
<_2> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<master_> ı make
<master_> sound have other program
<master_> sample totem
<master_> but not have kaffeine
<master_> ı unistall kaffeine later instal
<master_> ı install codecs
<master_> but not work kaffeine
<master_> :(
<_2> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jimbo53> hey, is anyone around?
<Daisuke-Laptop> barely, we just got hit with a nasty split
<jimbo53> what happened?
<Daisuke-Laptop> netsplit
<jimbo53> oh
<jimbo53> well I had a question about wifi with kubuntu and i was wondering if anyone could help me
<shadowhywind> hay all not sure if this is possible if i want to copy a dir over using cp are there any flags that will also copy the filepermissions and user/group settings?
<exio> Anyone know off hand when 4.2 is coming out?
<illmortal> Anyone know where I could buy a RocketFish case? http://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?image=08102007068vd7.jpg
<ruschel> i've just updated to kubuntu 8.04 and i'm having some problems, can anyone help?
<drif> ruschel: would be easier if you just stated the problem you
<drif> 're having
<drif> if someone knows the answer, you'll get your help
<ruschel> right
<ruschel> vlc is gone
<ruschel> sudo is not working
<ruschel> locate is not working
<ruschel> and the list goes on
<_2> have root access ?
<drif> :-\ I'm not biggest fan of upgrading so I usually just reinstall everything
<_2> got root ?
<ruschel> yeah
<_2> dpkg --configure -a
<_2> apt-get install -f
<_2> see what those say
<_2> !pastebin | ruschel large output ?
<ubottu> ruschel large output ?: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ruschel> dpkg said nothing
<_2> k that's good.
<ruschel> just ran, and seemed alright
<_2> and apt-get ?
<_2> no error == no error
<ruschel> Reading package lists... Done
<ruschel> Building dependency tree
<ruschel> Reading state information... Done
<ruschel> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<ruschel>   libdc1394-13 libdvbpsi4 libavformat1d libxosd2 libdvdnav4 libiso9660-5
<ruschel>   libdvdread3 libid3tag0 libtar libvcdinfo0 libebml0 libmatroska0 libmpeg2-4
<ruschel>   libsdl-image1.2 liba52-0.7.4
<ruschel> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<ruschel> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
 * _2 wonders what part of ubottu's post ruschel missed....
<_2> apt-get autoremove
<ruschel> sorry about that
<drif> ruschel: in the future, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com ok?
<_2> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop vlc
<ruschel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39803/
<_2> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<_2> you are missing multiverse repo
<_2> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<preston> how hard is it to get kde 4.1 in kubuntu?
<ruschel> is there a way to undo this update?
<Dekans> preston: sudo apt-get install
<_2> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ruschel> now adept-manager isn't working either
<_2> close it
<_2> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ruschel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39806/
<ruschel> the sound card stopped working too
<_2> ruschel ok you still don't have multiverse in that list, but lets see what     apt-get install kubuntu-desktop      does for you.
<_2> if no errors no need to pastebin it.
<preston> does kubuntu contribute patchs fix's ect
<ruschel> no errors
<_2> preston yes
<preston> _2 is it thru ubuntu or does kubuntu itself
<oxmoz_> hi
<_2> ruschel ok if you'll edit /etc/apt/sources.list  and add " multiverse"  to the end of the line with " universe"  in it    then run apt-get update ;apt-get install vlc     you should have that covered.   also on to point 2...
<preston> hello
<_2> preston *buntu is *buntu is *buntu
<Exilant> Are there any digikam 0.9.4 packages for hardy? will it be in backports or so?
<preston> understood _2
<_2> ruschel make sure the user in question is in the admin group   and test sudo from root with "sudo echo boo"  if it boo's then it's working and it's just the group issue.
<_2> Exilant someone may backport it.
<Exilant> ok
<_2> ruschel you can grep USERNAME /etc/group
<ruschel> sudo: unable to resolve host ruschel-laptop
<ruschel> sudo: unable to resolve host ruschel-laptop
<ruschel> same answer i get if not logged as root
<_2> ok hostname issue.
<_2> let me think...
<_2> ruschel pastebin the output of cat /etc/hosts /etc/hostname
<ruschel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39807/
<_2> ruschel   ruschel-laptop.home != ruschel-laptop   correcting that should correct the problem.
<_2> hostname ruschel-laptop.home   ;sudo echo boo
<_2> a simple test   ^
<_2> also i'm not sure that dash will be problem free,  try to use underscore insted
<ruschel> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-ruschel" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<ruschel> would a simple chown do it?
<_2> no rm maybe     i'd do this.    rm -r /var/tmp/* /tmp/* ;/etc/init.d/?dm restart
<ruschel> wouldn't it be /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<_2> :)
<_2> that's what i said   as well as kdm and xdm  so which ever one it finds it will run
<ruschel> ok
<ruschel> sudo seems to be working fine now
<ruschel> but locate is still out of order
<ruschel> be right back
<Jestre> Does kubuntu support an encrypted filesystem with LVM?
<wharf> hi there
<wharf> what channel should i be in for beryl ?
<Mister_Tea> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Mister_Tea> beryl is a fork of compiz
<bewild_> hello
<bewild_> i need help on linux
<bewild_> anyone can help me?
<reboot08> :bewild what kinda help im sure someone in here can help you.
<bewild_> i have installed linux ubuntu 8.04 and everything is well but my net connection wireless is too slow..
<bewild_> i don't know what i can do to fix that..
<reboot08> did you use ndiswrapper?
<reboot08> to set up your card?
<bewild_> no but my card is working..
<bewild_> but to slow..
<reboot08> ndiswrapper makes the card run as if in windows
<reboot08> im kinda new to all this so take any thing i say with a grain of salt
<reboot08> but it worked great for me
<Mister_Tea> what card. lspci
<bewild_> Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver (HP)
<Mister_Tea> run the command lspci in terminal to see what chip set
<bewild_> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I thought Broadcom and Intel were different.
<Mister_Tea> http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-4965-ucode-228.57.2.21.tgz
<bewild_> and next what i do?
<bewild_> download is finished
<Mister_Tea> doc willis can tell you how to untar it and install , I gotta go
<bewild_> tks mister_tea
<bewild_> dr_willis you can help me?
<bewild_> i try copy the file to the paste /lib/firmware
<bewild_> but say i can do it abou permission
<bewild_> *about
<bewild_> ...
<reboot08> its like a zip file you need to "unzip" it
<jimbo53> hey, i've been having a bit of trouble using KNetworkManager to connect to my wireless network
<jimbo53> it never gets past the configuring device stage
<reboot08> in linux its untar
<reboot08> untar  iwlwifi-4965-ucode-228.57.2.21.tgz
<bewild_> yes and i do it to lib/firmware...
<bewild_> and now just reboot the system?
<reboot08> not sure
<reboot08> i think you have to install it
<bewild_> how i do that?
<reboot08> sudo install wifi-4965-ucode-228.57.2.21
<reboot08> try that
<reboot08> or go to the folder where you untared it and look around for the file to install
<bewild_> i don't see any think to install it
<n00b-saib0t> Using KUBUNTU 8.04, on sony vaio laptop, wireless works in XP but not in KUBUNTU, hangs up at 28 % ETH 01. Works on neighbors unsecured sometimes. Any ideas? I did fool around a bit in wireless settings, dont know if I screwed it up. :(
<n00b-saib0t> using WPA personal
<n00b-saib0t> im on my wired PC on windows XP right onw
<n00b-saib0t> now
<jimbo53> i get the same problem with unencrypted wireless
<jimbo53> hangs up at 28%
<n00b-saib0t> mine IS encrypted
<n00b-saib0t> its using WPA personal TKIP
<n00b-saib0t> PSA TKIP
<n00b-saib0t> :(
<reboot08> bewild : do you see the files?
<bewild_> yes
<bewild_> in /lib/firmware...
<n00b-saib0t> jimbo53: any ideas?
<pteague> any ideas?  http://pastebin.com/m3782ad39
<jimbo53> sorry, i haven't found anyway to get mine to work at all, encrypted or not
<n00b-saib0t> oh wow
<n00b-saib0t> i thought i had found the God of all OS :)
<c4rlitox> duid us fut sies
<Dr_willis_> wireless is such a disaster under all OS's -  its scary.
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> how do I use true crypt on kubuntu?
<arrrghhh> do we have any nfs gurus here?  i'm getting a lot of lock errors in dmesg
<bdizzle> wow, quiet tonight
<payne> hello
<bdizzle> hi
<payne> hello
<payne> hi...
<payne> i am new to ubuntu help..?
<reboot08> welcome payne
<payne> =)
<reboot08> im a noob myself
<payne> whatmakeslinuxso much betterthan xp
<payne> +)
<payne> idk
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> hi, what is the issue you are having?
<bdizzle> i'm still new to linux too, but I've been using it for a few months, so I might be able to help
<payne> my issueisrunningxp games on ubuntu?
<bdizzle> um... depends on the game
<bdizzle> use Wine first off
<payne> (and my bad keyboard
<payne> which wine
<bdizzle> Windows Is Not an Emulator - Wine
<payne> hmm
<bdizzle> err, Wine Is Not an Emulator -  Wine
<bdizzle> sorry
<payne> wow..
<bdizzle> its a binary windows layer if I recall properly
<bdizzle> but it runs a lot of windows programs. which game are you trying to play?
<payne> you mean a cheep osthatrelieson userto dodirty work...=P
<bdizzle> perhaps, but its more fun
<payne> hmm i was goingto trycs
<bdizzle> CS?
<payne>  counter strike
<bdizzle> let me check
<payne> ...
<bdizzle> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731
<payne> (((checking linkbrb)))
<bdizzle> you might be in luck
<payne> howdo i download....
<payne> bdizzle???
<bdizzle> hmm?
<flaccid> you need to own CS already
<bdizzle> oh, sudo apt-get install wine
<bdizzle> well, yeah
<bdizzle> that was kinda the obvious I hope
<payne> yep too lazy and tiredrite now yawn  seeyou guysl8ter
<payne> i am out peace
<bdizzle> ...]
<bdizzle> too lazy to install wine and then install counter-strike? he must not have wanted to play it very badly
<bdizzle> hey flaccid, how does the lost & found folder work?
<flaccid> um good question. tbh i've never bothered to find out heh
<bdizzle> oh, any experience with true crypt, or creating an uninstall for a .deb file?
<flaccid> nope
<illmortal_> does anyone know if there's like a KDE version of alsa mixer? or is alsa mixer good on kubuntu?
<flaccid> illmortal_: kmix
<illmortal_> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<reboot08> shh
<silvio> hola soy nuevo por aqui
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<silvio> muchas gracias
<KrispyCreme> anyone know what this quote means: art is a lie that makes us realize the truth
<Mr_Bunny_> where can I find the secure apt keys for the kubuntu repos?
<koushik_> I have a certain "service provider" whose website is "best viewed in IE", which means to say it doesn't work with firefox, konqueror and opera
<koushik_> I really need to complete a transaction on this site, and I hate to have to reboot to the wrong side of my hard disk
<koushik_> Please help
<koushik_> I tried installing ies4linux over wine
<koushik_> (I have wine-1.0, cabextract etc from latest repos - I am running kubuntu Hardy
<koushik_> )
<koushik_> when I launch ies4linux install script, it is unable to download any of the cab / exe files... somehow wget fails to resolve the URLs
<setuid_w00t> I am running a non-standard window manager inside KDE on kubuntu 8.04.  For some reason, my sound isn't active.  Is there some process that may have failed to start?
<setuid_w00t> I had audio when I was using kwin
<Daisuke_Ido> erm...  launch kmix
<raas> compiz cube is zooming in/out slowly.. ideas?
<setuid_w00t> Daisuke_Ido: It was already launched and it doesn't look like anything is muted
<flaccid> !enter | koushik_
<ubottu> koushik_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> !compiz | raas
<ubottu> raas: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> koushik_: show us the actual error with ies4linux including the URL
<koushik_> At the end of ies4linux run, it reports "/home/k767654/.ies4linux/downloads/ie6/EN-US/ADVAUTH.CAB: No such file or directory"
<raas> thx. solved it quickly
<koushik_> flaccid: At the end of ies4linux run, it reports "/home/k767654/.ies4linux/downloads/ie6/EN-US/ADVAUTH.CAB: No such file or directory"
<flaccid> koushik_: thats not what i asked. you mentioned it failed to resolve urls. thats what we should look at
<flaccid> pastebin the whole output if you don't know what to paste
<koushik_> flaccid: Pasted the o/p at http://pastebin.be/13330
<koushik_> flaccid: I don't see it while running ies4linux install script because it forks wget -o /dev/null
<jesse_> Could anyone please help me with connecting to a windows ad-hoc network? I can see the network but can't connect to it.
<flaccid> koushik_: i don't see any fails like you report
<flaccid> koushik_: lots on google about that http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ADVAUTH.CAB:+No+such+file+or+directory&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<koushik_> flaccid, I understand. In another machine I don't see it also. in this m/c, wget works fine for lots of other domains
<koushik_> flaccid: I will try google.
<flaccid> i don't see a wget problem, i wouldn't be assuming that. i dont think that script is very good. i mean every time ive installed ie7 with it, its ie6 heh
<flaccid> script is likely broken in some way and could be referencing old URLs but like you said you can't see it in stdout
<frybye> hi - when closing delphin in kde3 I get a fault report that saving /home/username/.kde/share/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml was not possible - bit in fact this file is at /home/micky/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml - so it is no supprise that it cant be saved.. how can I tell the system/delphin(-?) where too look??
<frybye> - for those who don't know - I am a relative linux-newbie...
<flaccid> !bugs | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<frybye> ok I get that - but how to fix right now...?
<frybye> flaccd - this is a system with kde3 and kde4.1 on it...
<frybye> in case that is relevant...
<koushik_> flaccid: Sorry, got busy with google (like always :)). I agree with you the script seems to be broken. thanks.
<flaccid> frybye: i don't know
<flaccid> frybye: googling the exact error minus the personal info and searching launchpad is a good idea
<frybye> flaccid: thanks for the tip - have found it - known problem with a work arround that I will do now...
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> if its not in a bug report, it would be a good idea to create one so it gets fixed for all users
<Dr_willis> frybye,  last time ive seen that issue - was due to running dolphin as root and making that file owned by root
<frybye> it is in a bug report apparently..
<frybye> yep that was the problem...
<frybye> different ? - is there any reason why one should not install gedit in a kde3/4.1 envoronment?
<Dr_willis> i was thinking the issue happened when you 'sudo dolphin' but SHOULD of used 'kdesudo dolphin'
<Dr_willis> If you like gedit.. install gedit. :) i like geany myself
<frybye> tks Dr_willis in fact this was probably smbdy at a comp club I go too who was helping me with another prob a few days agao..
<frybye> what is the difference - ie when to use kdesudo and when sudo??
<Dr_willis> gui apps = use kdesudo
<Dr_willis> terinal = use sudo
<Dr_willis> terminal :)
<nct> Hello. I'm using a -rt kernel and latest ati drivers (8.8) do not compile because of GPL-only symbol (it is known to work for normal kernel). Does anyone has a patch that make it works ? The (older) version in restricted-modules do work
<frybye> eh - so even when starting dolphin from the terminal with root priv. it needs to be kdesudo or??
<nct> (more precisely, it does not link)
<Dr_willis> frybye,  if you are launching a GUI type app.. use kdesudo
<frybye> ok - thanks..
<frybye> c u again soon - bye
<igalmarino> hi testing kubuntu 8.10 here
<ehc> how can I start DBUS and HAL daemons?
<flaccid> ehc: system services in system settings or in cli: sudo /etc/init.d/hal start && sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<weedar> Does anyone feel like suggesting a decent WYSIWYG web-editor for KDE or Linux in general?
<flaccid> weedar: kompozer, quanta, bluefish
<weedar> flaccid: Which one do you prefer?
<flaccid> i don't use them because i don't need them so i havent really used them. i hand code everything as im a web standards guy
<weedar> flaccid: Thanks anyway, I'll try them out :)
<kp> hey guys
<kp> can somebody explain me what exactly is that "switch screen" button on laptop doing in linux?
<kp> is it switching device or x screen or monitor?
<Dr_willis> Mine switches between the external monitor and the  built in lcd.
<kp> well mine switches too but i cant make it work correctly
<Dr_willis> Some times its handled in the bios/firmware on some laptops it seems.. some times its all software.. so may not work.
<Dr_willis> If switching i recall having to use xrandr to set the res higher for my external moniotr.. UNLESS i boot up with the exernal monitor attatched.. then thats the default. and it uses the proper res.
<Dr_willis> details will depend on the exact Video card/chipset/laptop you have I imagine.
<kp> hm.. when i boot with attached monitor it still uses native
<kp> i have dell vostro with nvidia 8600
<Dr_willis> I  recall rerunning the nvidia-settings tool on my laptop
<kp> i'll try if i can set resolution with xrandr
<Dr_willis> my xorg.conf ---> http://pastebin.com/f6890565a
<Dr_willis> that nvida-settings tool also lets you change the res I belive on the fly
<kp> xrandr shows me output for only native monitor
<kp> even if i switch to use only the secondary one
<kp> thanks for xorg, i will try it
<weedar> Isn't there an easier way to switch between two screen-configurations? On my laptop I have 1680x1050, but when I dock my laptop I use a monitor that supports 1900xsomething
<weedar> I'd love to be able to put my already running laptop into the docking station and have it automagically switch to the external monitor and use the higher resolution
<flaccid> weedar: i dont know of a way to change on plug in or out but you can use krandrtray easy enough
<Dr_willis> I always just boot up clean from work or the house.   So i dont 'hotplug' or swithc on the fly like that.
<Dr_willis> I do have Twinview enabled.. that may help. :)
<kp> how do i configure twinview so it wont maximize windows over 2 monitors? o_O
<kp> kinda strange behavior
<weedar> Dr_willis: I am able to set the external monitor to clone the laptop-monitor but then I have to use 1680x1050
<weedar> Dr_willis: Also, my filesystem is encrypted so booting is extra slow - and in 2008 I can't really accept waiting for my laptop to reboot - especially since I'm using Linux and not Windows ;)
<kp> weedar: which monitor are you using?
<weedar> kp: I have a HP w2408 24" LCD as my external monitor, it supports 1920x1200
<weedar> flaccid: Not at the office atm, but krandrtray will enable me to switch resolution on both displays without restarting X?
<flaccid> it doesn't do multi display i don't think at all
<flaccid> but you can do xrandr for that
<weedar> The weird thing is that I'm pretty sure that the first time I used the docking station my laptop started using the external monitor, with the correct resolution and everything
<kp> how do i find proper refresh rates for my monitor?
<flaccid> problem could be your docking station
<flaccid> kp: sudo ddcprobe
<flaccid> and your manufacturer's website
<weedar> flaccid: Really? Because if I was unclear I have to clarify that I am able to use my external monitor with nvidia-settings, either cloned or setup as the only monitor
<weedar> It's just that it's a real hassle to start nvidia-settings each time I dock.. shouldn't there be some sort of file in /proc that is altered whenever I dock/undock?
<Dr_willis> On some laptops ive seen one could use the 'change display' hotkeys . but it depends on the moniotr.
<weedar> Dr_willis: That could work. I'd need a program to catch that event and then do whatever nvidia-settings does
<Dr_willis> I will stick with just plugging in and powering up. :)
<weedar> Or something that notices when the laptop lid is open/closed..
<Dr_willis> My laptop takes about 60 sec to boot to X..
<kp> monitorrange: 30-81, 56-75 - is it vertical first?
<Dr_willis> Of course My window manager dosent handle xranr/screen res changeing on the fly very well.
<weedar> Dr_willis: I haven't used a non-encrypted filesystem in quite a while, but I find it hard to believe that the encryption alone is responsible for the difference in my boot-time and yours
<illmortal_> does Kopete have a dictionary? And how do install a dictionary or spelling correct plugin into Konversation?
<Dr_willis> No idea. I dont bother with encrypted filesystems.. Im not that paranoid. :P
<Dr_willis> Of coruse half the boot time is loading of kde/gnome it seems.. I am using jwm so X starts up almost instantly
<Dr_willis> ive had so many issues with Hibernate/suspend that i dont even bother with it any mor eunder windows or linux.
<Dr_willis> doing some googling - i find the following.. (reading it now)  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/docking-station-external-monitor-with-laptop-lid-closed-578487/
<flaccid> there is a lack of video software and support in linux. it should all be done by xrandr and the restricted drives don't support it with multiple ports. what can you do..
<flaccid> anyway im off cyas
<Dr_willis> well i am using jwm as my window manager. :) its  lacking a lot of features.  But my setup/monitors are simple. I power up at work.. it uses lcd. i come home plug in external. power up. it uses the external.  it even shuts off the internal lcd. i DO have to use the laptops lcd  to do any changes to grub. Which is a bit of a bother.
<weedar> flaccid: thanks for your help!
<rams434> hi
<n4mu> bonjour
<flaccid> hehe np
<flaccid> catchyas later
<rams434> hi i need help regarding sound problem in kubuntu. After installing updates i am not getting sound
<weedar> Dr_willis: I'm both paranoid and drawn to the geekiness of having an encrypted filesystem. Also, if my laptop was somehow stolen it would be great if nobody got hold of our company secrets or my Grateful Dead mp3s
<n4mu> i was wondering if anyone was into gps here or if anyone knew about a chan irc that mainly talks about gps on linux ?
<Dragon_Master> who can help me?
<rams434> i have sound problem in kubuntu anybody help me plz
<Dr_willis> Cant help much with sound other then to point out the !sound and !alsa bot factoid sites..
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dragon_Master> I have a problem adept manager
<Dr_willis> State the exact problem then for a start. :)
<rams434> thanks
<Dragon_Master> well
<Dragon_Master> when I try to install a package
<Dragon_Master> I get "Could not commit changes"
<Dragon_Master> ...
<Dragon_Master> can you help?
<jpds> !aptfix | Dragon_Master
<ubottu> Dragon_Master: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dragon_Master> i've been told that already :x
<Dragon_Master> and it didn't work :x
<jpds> Hmm.
<Dragon_Master> did I mention I accidently killed adept_batch
<jpds> Dragon_Master: That command should fix it tho..
<weedar> Dragon_Master: Are you unable to install packages from the command line with "apt-get install <package>" ?
<n4mu> doesn't "apt-get install -f" work ?
<Dragon_Master> didn't
<Dragon_Master> no from "request install"" haven't tried apt-get\
<Dragon_Master> "invalid operation"
<n4mu> Dragon_Master:           apt-get install -f
<n4mu> that shouldn't say invalid
<weedar> Dragon_Master: You get "invalid operation" if you try apt-get install? If not, could you pastebin the output from "apt-get install kwrite"?
<n4mu> maybe it won't solve your problem but  it shouldn't say "invalid"
<Dragon_Master> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Dragon_Master> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Dragon_Master> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Dragon_Master> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<n4mu> Dragon_Master:         sudo  apt-get install -f
<Dragon_Master> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Dragon_Master> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<n4mu> gsoh
<n4mu> gosh
<Dragon_Master> srry
<Dragon_Master> scrolled up
<Dragon_Master> :x
<weedar> use "sudo apt-get install kwrite", sorry about that
<weedar> Dragon_Master: and if you want to paste several lines you can use pastebins like paste.ubuntu.com and just send us the URL
<Dr_willis_> some days i think these tools need to rewrite their error messages a bit. :)
<n4mu> Dragon_Master:    sudo  apt-get install -f  <= that option is to "fix broken"
<Dragon_Master> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39853/
<Dragon_Master> when I installed it didn't add me as root oO
<n4mu> OMG could you actually type what i've been telling you or am i just wasting my time ?
<Dragon_Master> i tried that
<Dragon_Master> o.o
<n4mu> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> n4mu: calm down
<n4mu> and so nobody can be root on your computer ?
<n4mu> Daisuke_Ido: i am very calm
<n4mu> : ]
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragon_Master: ps aux | grep adept
<Daisuke_Ido> and are there any instances of adept open?
<Dragon_Master> no
<Daisuke_Ido> adept installer, adept manager, adept lord couldn't they do it the right way and make it one program, adept updater?
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<Daisuke_Ido> pastebin the output from the command above
<n4mu> why not just use "apt-get" to fix it . . .    ?
<Daisuke_Ido> sounds like it crashed, but not completely
<Daisuke_Ido> n4mu: because it's locked, adept still has it, and adept must die
<Daisuke_Ido> but i feel that way anyway
<Dragon_Master> http://paste.ubuntu.com/39855/
<n4mu> Daisuke_Ido: aaah
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragon_Master: killall adept_installer
<n4mu> kill -9 5912 5907
<Daisuke_Ido> that works too
<Dragon_Master> adept_installer: no process killed
<n4mu> Dragon_Master: use
<n4mu> kill -9 5912 5907
<Daisuke_Ido> k. use n4mu's
<Dragon_Master> bash: kill: (5912) - Operation not permitted
<n4mu> it's a bit more direct. . .
<n4mu> sudo kill -9 5912 5907
<Dragon_Master> no output
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragon_Master: that's good
<Daisuke_Ido> now sudo apt-get -f install
<n4mu>  \o/
<n4mu> now try:    apt-get install -f
<n4mu> : ]
<n4mu>  sudo  apt-get install -f
<Daisuke_Ido> (don't worry, it works exactly the same either way)
<n4mu> yeppe : ]
<n4mu> however i added the sudo just in case. . .
<Dragon_Master> how do I say okay to a Package Config?
<favro> enter should work
<Dragon_Master> nope
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Daisuke_Ido> or tab then space
<Dragon_Master> thnx
<Dragon_Master> xD
<n4mu> i missed something. ..  did the "-f" do anything ?
<Dragon_Master> thnx all fixed =)
<n4mu> aaah . ..   :]
<Dragon_Master> KDE4 has me confused alot XD
<altctrl> hi guys
<altctrl> can somebody tell me how to kill openoffice while it is recovering some file but hung up?
<drmarwat> hello
<altctrl> anyone here who knows how to kill a program?
<drmarwat> im looking for ksquirrel but looks like its not available in ubuntu 8.04 repos, so any idea where to get it?
<Dr_willis> altctrl,  for a gui app with a window. one could use 'xkill' in the terminal, and click on the app to kill.
<Dr_willis> altctrl,  or the 'kill  PID#' command from the terminal after learning the apps 'pid' #
<drmarwat> Dr_willis: would you suggest anything about ksquirrel please?
<Dr_willis> Never hared of it.
<Dr_willis> !find squirrel
<ubottu> Found: libksquirrel-dev, libksquirrel-tools, libksquirrel0, squirrelmail, squirrelmail-decode (and 1 others)
<Dr_willis> Could always go use the source i guess
<altctrl> how is that jsut type xkill then click?
<Dr_willis> altctrl,  basicially yes. :)
<altctrl> let me try
<Dr_willis> be carefull where you click. :) dont miss
<drmarwat> so ksquirrel has to be complied?
<Dr_willis> drmarwat,  you said its not in any of the repositories.. so you could search for it at some unofficial repos i guess.. or use the source
<drmarwat> ok, looks like that
<altctrl> hey, it worked:)
<altctrl> thanks
<daniele> hi
<Dr_willis> Hello
<daniele> howare you
<Dr_willis> Im here. :)
<jhs> hola chicos..¡¡
<jhs> alguien esta en el chat?
<jhs> alguien me ayudvar el wifi?a a acti
<favro> !es | jhs
<ubottu> jhs: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<paul__> hi
<Dr_willis_> hi
<chen> hi
<Dr_willis_> !ih
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ih
<Dr_willis_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<paul__> im new to linux
<Dr_willis_> Welcome
<chen> 为什么同时装gnome和kde，scim会有问题
<chen> 很多软件的默认输入法会变掉
<PhilRod> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<PhilRod> hrm, konsole appears to only be offering me truetype fonts - anyone know how I can get bitmaps there?
<Nyad> hi. I want to view the temperature of my system, please can you tell me how. if it can be done via the cli please tell me the command
<paul__> sorry mate only know how to do it via GUI
<Nyad> that's fine
<paul__> use ksysguard
<Nyad> I have it open, I went to thermal zone but I dunno what to do from there
<Dr_willis_> the 'lm-sensors' package has tools to show various temps.
<Nyad> paul__, how do I view my temp from ksysguard?
<Nyad> Dr_willis_, I downloaded that package and I tried to run $sensors but it told me I need kernel modules so I ran sensors-detect but it still complains
<Dr_willis_> normally one runs the sensors-detect tool and it tells you (or automates) the loading of some modules. then the sensors command works..
<Dr_willis_> BUT  - a lot can depend on the exact chipset.
<dwidmann_> For example, I can
<dwidmann_> **t see diddly squat ...
<Nyad> ok. then with ksysguard, when I am here: localhost-->ACPI-->Thermal Zone--> THRM --> Temperature  how do I view this temp?
<dwidmann_> Nyad: drag it onto a blank spot on a new worksheet
<Nyad> it says drag sensors to empty fields in a worksheet
<dwidmann_> Nyad: might need to file -> new worksheet first
<Dr_willis_> Theres the window with the graphs, you  drag the item to them.. i recall..
<Dr_willis_> that program . is a little... weird. :) in ways
<dwidmann_> but weird in a good way ... sooooooo flexible, and lovable.
<JohnFlux_> I hope to have lots of default tabs
<dwidmann_> JohnFlux_: ??
<Dr_willis_> conky can show temps also - i belive. :)
<JohnFlux_> dwidmann_: I want to have a temperature etc tab by default.  cover all the normal cases
<JohnFlux_> dwidmann_: (i'm the ksysguard maintainer)
<dwidmann_> JohnFlux_: probably a tough call ... sooooo many possibilities out there
<Nyad> JohnFlux_, could you make it a bit more descriptive when you tell the user to put it in a new worksheet, coz once you know it makes sense, but to a noob it's confusing
<Dr_willis_> yea the term 'worksheet' sounds almost like a spreadsheet term. ;)
<JohnFlux_> dwidmann_: well it has Get Hot New Stuff support now :)
<JohnFlux_> Nyad: It's called just 'tab' now
<JohnFlux_> in kde 4.2
<Dr_willis_> heh - 'tab' ?  They need a fancier term then that!  We got Plasmids! they need to call tabs somthing else!  Tablids ! or somthing cool!
<Dr_willis_> Tabuloidanism
<dwidmann_> mine runs something like: tab1: cpu load, load average(1min), physical memory, swap memory -- tab 2: cpu activity (one for each of my 4 cores) -- tab 3: first drive read data, first drive written, second drive read, second drive written -- tab 4: downloaded data for eth0, uploaded data for eth0, load avg 5min, load avg 15min .....
<dwidmann_> JohnFlux_: good to hear that it's getting HNS support :)
<dwidmann_> Dr_willis_: you can call them that, I think I'll just call them tabs :P
<Dr_willis_> Plasmids and 'ADAM' Like in BioShock. :)
<Dr_willis_> The Organic OS.
<jhs_> k
<ramon> j+
<athlon1> Hallo. What plugin do i have to instal to show photos as small images in konqueror whenselect view as icons?
<Dr_willis_> I dont recall having to install a plugin.. but i do tend to isntall tons of stuff.. it may of gotten pulled in with somthing else
<weedar> How do I know which nvidia-driver to use, I have a NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M chip. Should I use envy, new or new-envy?
<Dr_willis_> You proberly dont need to use either one.
<Dr_willis_> that restricted-drivers tool 'should' grab the right one.
<Dr_willis_> The !nvidia factoid has a link to a web site on nvidia.com that lists what cards are for what drivers.
<jeyagopal> hi
<Dr_willis_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<favro> how do I turn off window shadows pls?
<Dekans> appearence & theme -> style I'd say
<Dekans> look at the effects
<favro> desktop/window behavior/translucency/shadows :)
<master_> hi all room
<master_> ı need digital video card driver
<master_> dvr card
<favro> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<master_> not have my dvr card driver
<yahya_> hai evry one
<mernil> hi all! :-)
<mtrinity> salut tous le monde
<mtrinity> persone
<mtrinity> sur le canal
<mtrinity> salut janeth sava
<mtrinity> persone pour parle de linux
<mtrinity> qui poure mede pour linux kde
<josa> !fr | mtrinity
<ubottu> mtrinity: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mtrinity> ok bons+
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<blackflag> !luks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks
<ActionParsnip> blackflag: wassup man
<blackflag> sorry, wrong channel
<elvia> hhola
<elvia> hola
<elvia> hola a todos
<corigo> Is there a tool on the live cd to run a hard drive check/test
<gustavo> Hi. I'm trying Intrepid alpha 4 but my WiFi doesn't work and I have no clue on what I have to do to fix the problem. In Gutsy I just had to install the Broadcom driver via the restricted drivers manager and everything worked; now it doesn't work
<gustavo> According to this app, the Broadcom B43 wireless driver is in use, but WiFi is not working. Not even the WiFi LED is on; and it can't be activated with Fn+F2
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Three of the partitions listed in blkid are not in fstab, could some one please help me?: http://pastebin.com/d1b1b723a
<slow-motion> hi
<Nece228> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<slow-motion> hi Nece228, ubottu
<slow-motion> damn i'm talking to the bot
<janrof> hi, how chance the name to PC?
<juhis> what do you mean by PC?
<fam> hi, useing an Geforce4 4200 ti, i need to use 9631 nvidia drivers. is there a way to instal them from aptitude, tutorial, envy?
<engineer> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new-envy
<fam> engineer: i doubt that this is correct, but i will try to find out
<CrashTest_> Hi, searching on "Turn off password on resume KDE" doesn't produce, so does anyone know where that setting is?
<CrashTest_> Oh, actually, think I may have found it in the very first result :)
<scifi> Hi, is there any TV tuner software that works with USB TV tuners for kubuntu??
<Nyad> hi. if I've installed a whole lot of packages and a friend wants the same packages. how do I give him my packages that are installed without him having to download them? do I just merge my /usr folder with his?
<athlonkaempfer> hi
<Ash-Fox> Nyad, /var/cache
<Ash-Fox> Nyad, your downloadwed packages will be stored there.
<Nyad> Ash-Fox, is that only the most recent ones or all of them?
<Ash-Fox> Nyad, that is the ones which have been cached locally.
<Nyad> I don't follow...
<Ash-Fox> Some might of been removed, due to numerous reasons including freeing up space, not being accessed in ages etc.
<DeBert> Is it possible to overwrite part of a file with random data?
<Ash-Fox> DeBert, yes.
<ign0ramus> debert: man shred
<Ash-Fox> DeBert, dd if=/dev/urandom of=outputname -- look into 'man dd' for more parameters on how to define the size, where etc.
<scifi> Hi, is there any TV tuner software that works with USB TV tuners for kubuntu??
<Ash-Fox> scifi, if your tv tuner is supported by the kernel, any tv tuner software should work.
<scifi> Ash-Fox: unfortunately I have one of these generic, unbranded usb stick tuners, so i dont know how to check for compatibility
<Ash-Fox> scifi, plug it in, check 'dmesg'. It will probably create a /dev/video device too
<katabatic> yo
<scifi> Ash-Fox: cud i try it with the livecd, i havent actually installed kubuntu yet
<Ash-Fox> scifi, go ahead.
<scifi> Ash-Fox: ....also i will be installing it on a laptop, will kubuntu detect the trackpad ok?
<fire> i have tried to install kubuntu on my computer like 4 times each time when i get to the part were it install s it it freezes at 15%. dose anyone know how to fix this?
<sundevil> Hello, im trying to get help regarding mounting of a specific partition. The partition in question (hda2) is a /home partition. The kernel on my OS partition somehow got corrupted and I was forced to reinstall. The new /home that was created with the new install is now on hda3. The question: how to switch to the old /home on hda2. Any help appreciated. ~Thanks
<Ash-Fox> scifi, if it works on the livecd, it will work when installed.
<scifi> ok
<fire> i have tried to install kubuntu on my computer like 4 times each time when i get to the part were it install s it it freezes at 15%. dose anyone know how to fix this?
<Ash-Fox> sundevil, okay, this is what I'd do. sudo mv /home /home.old && sudo mkdir /home && sudo mount /dev/devicenameherewithparititionnumberhere /home
<katabatic> fire: you sure the CD is ok?
<fire> ya it i
<Ash-Fox> sundevil, after doing that, I'd copy the relevent line from /etc/mtab to /etc/fstab
<fire> ya it is
<katabatic> I think there as a CD check at the first menu when you boot
<Ash-Fox> sundevil, note that your desktop environment would likely break, so it's best to do this all from the console.
<fire> i ran that it said it was fine
<sundevil> ash-fox, thank you, but will that affect the data stored on the old /home partition? The data must be saved
<katabatic> try googling the issue I guess, I duno
<fire> ok ty
<Ash-Fox> sundevil, no, the data will be there still.
<sundevil> ok, trying it now, thanks
<Ash-Fox> sundevil, what you're essentially doing is moving the current /home to the folder /home.old, creating a new /home folder and then mounting the old home partition as /home
<Ash-Fox> sundevil, note, I'm assuming you have reasonable Linux knowledge at the moment. If you need step by step instructions, let me know.
<sundevil> Ash-Fox, you made my day. Thank you. All is well :D
<Ash-Fox> sundevil, no problem :)
<sundevil> one more question Ash-Fox, has fstab been suitably modified, or do I need to manually do it?
<Ash-Fox> sundevil, just grab the line in /etc/mtab that has your '/home' partition mentioned, and stick it into your /etc/fstab - that's all you need to do.
<scifi> is it possible to install kubuntu from the harddrive??
<Ash-Fox> scifi, yes. you can do a wubi install to install it within a windows NTFS partition.
<Ash-Fox> scifi, you just need the kubuntu iso image for that and daemon tools for mounting the iso image to run the installer.
<scifi> Ash-Fox: thankyou, will look into it, my laptop has problems reading burnt cds u see, real pain in the arse
<emiliafaneite> hello
<Daisuke_Ido> Ash-Fox: i believe you can just download the wubi standalone installer and have the iso in the same directory, no need for daemon tools
<Daisuke_Ido> which is a big plus
<Ash-Fox> Daisuke_Ido, ah, I didn't know.
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries :D
<scifi> nice
<Ash-Fox> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sundevil> Ok, I'm going to test and make sure everything works correctly. If I don't return, that means its all good. Thanks again Ash-Fox
<NooB-Saib0t> anyone have probs with KUBUNTU 8.04 wireless not connecting at 28 % ETH 01 using WPA PERSONAL?
<Ash-Fox> NooB-Saib0t, nope.
<NooB-Saib0t> i found the issue on a bunch of forums (google) with different solutions
<Gnome2> hi
<Gnome2> anyone here? lol
<Ash-Fox> Nope.
<Gnome2> ah
<Gnome2> thanks
<scifi> does the wubi installer completely replace ur windows system with kubuntu or just run alongside it????
<Gnome2> so what's kubuntu about?
 * Gnome2 = linux noob
<Gnome2> ok.....
<Gnome2> meh
<Gnome2> idle room....
<Gnome2> bye all tc
<ign0ramus> hey all- whats the Alsa fix when sound will only work in a media player or a browser, but not both simultaneously?
<engineer> !arts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts
<engineer> wtf
<engineer> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ign0ramus> John: you're using Ubuntu, right?
<ign0ramus> sorry, wrong tab
<khlm> Can anybody help me with WEBCAM VX6000 (Microsoft) and ubuntu?????
<khlm> I can not find any solution or any driver
<engineer> khlm http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/mydownloads/visit.php?cid=7&lid=54
<athlonkaempfer> tschüß!
<engineer> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<scifi> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<maupe> hello, how to mount an hard disk?
<maupe> it says Access Denied
<engineer> mount /dev/hda1 mountPoint/
<maupe> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<maupe> it's /dev/sda1
<maupe> according to the guide i have to modify the fstab but im not able to, would u help?
<engineer> 4 column
<engineer> defaults,uer
<engineer> user*
<maupe> i dont understand, im quite of a newbie here
<engineer> hmm
<engineer> hang on
<engineer> /dev/sda1 /mnt/recovery ext3 defaults,user 0 0
<maupe> alright, by typing this i should fix the prob?
<engineer> no
<engineer> you have to add that into fstab
<engineer> capische?
<maupe> ich versthe
<maupe> i open fstab with root rights and insert in the 4th line that
<maupe> right?
<engineer> at the end of the file
<maupe> alright
<engineer> mnt/recovery
<engineer> was an example
<engineer> change that to your needs
<maupe> i think i've just seen what the prob is
<maupe> i have 2 hard disks and it gave em the same mounting point, so it kind of conflicts
<engineer> duh
<maupe> point\040di\040mounting
<maupe> to both
<engineer> the slashes are right faced
<engineer> not left
<maupe> ok but this is not the point
<maupe> i am not able to manually modify my fstab
<maupe> can i pastebin it, you modify it and repastebin it modified so i only have to replace it?
<maupe> please
<engineer> ok
<engineer> do you have paypal
<maupe> lol
<hidech> is there french?
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bazhang> oops
<malegria> hola
<aziz> how do I lock the screen with a command? something like "gnome-screensaver-command --lock" but for KDE.
<aziz> got it: xdg-screensaver lock
<TheMaxzilla> Bump!
 * TheMaxzilla is away: Mowin' a lawn!
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> just installed 8.04/64 and nv 173 with envy-qt. now I have 640x480 with vesa and the xorg.conf nearly has no real info even after a reconf. wtf?
<trevor> when i killed the 'plasma' process i lost my desktop background and the right click menu (i want to use kicker instead of plasma) any one know how to get normal kde background and right click functions back on the desktop?
<DexterF> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<epimeth> anybody know the link for the mini cd?
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<Drk_Guy> I've just installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu-desktop, but i have some issues
<Drk_Guy> I reconfigured kdm to use a theme, but i want to use the default themes again, how can i do that?
<Drk_Guy> 2. My boot screen is ubuntu, and my shutdown screen is kubuntu, how can i make it kubuntu for both?
<djdarkman> Drk_Guy: reconfigure it to use the default theme....
<EagleSn> Drk_Guy try removing the usplash theme for ubuntu, and later run dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<Drk_Guy> djdarkman: i can't find it on control center
<Drk_Guy> EagleSn: O
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<djdarkman> how did you find it in the first place :D
<trevor> is kde 4.1 available for kubuntu yet>
<djdarkman> btw EagleSn I think this is what you need, but not sure: sudo apt-get install kdmtheme
<djdarkman> trevor: it's available since it was released
<mernil> hi all :-)
<mernil> any ops here.. i dont want to be banned?
<mernil> just tell me it aint so, and we are all fine
<djdarkman> ohhh and EagleSn, after tha'ts done, you will find it in kcontrol
<KeYhOle> good day
<djdarkman> mernil: they are everywhere masquarading as ordanary users, ready to strike :D
<mernil> djdarkman: please let me in, i have so much to say :-)
<trevor> djdarkman, is it in adept>
<djdarkman> mernil: then go and write a blog :D
<djdarkman> trevor: it isn't in the repositories by default, because it isn't "officially" in hardy
<mernil> djdarkman: i have a blog .. mostley with a racial bias.. ;-P
<mernil> stupid, but people dont listning on me if it aint very non-pc :-/
<djdarkman> trevor: but if you want to try it, here is what you need to do: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<mernil> does mark shuttleworth ever visit this channel?
<EagleSn> i think kdm has not relationship with boot screen
<mernil> kdm is the login thingie, not the boot screen.
<djdarkman> mernil: you writing something usefull, that can help a few people has more value than writing something hat more people read but won't help anyone
<djdarkman> EagleSn: "[21:54] <Drk_Guy> I reconfigured kdm to use a theme, but i want to use the default themes again, how can i do that?"
<djdarkman> ohhh sorry
<mernil> djdarkman: my part of the job on ubuntu is to act as the clown :-P
<djdarkman> Drk_Guy: what I said to EagleSn was for you
<mernil> djdarkman: realize that :-)
<Drk_Guy> lol
<EagleSn> in kcontrol you can choose the kdm theme
<mernil> djdarkman: you aint funny, people just say lol to pleace your big fucking ego!
 * djdarkman 's powers are fading, because the effect of the coffe is wearing off...
<mernil> :-D
<EagleSn> but only if u have one package installed
<Drk_Guy> lol djdarkman
<DexterF> after running make-googleearth-package - where is the deb?
<mernil> i have a big package, but no girl to install it in.
<EagleSn> yes if you install kdmtheme you can select theme for kdm in kcontrol
<mernil> no fun ehh? ;-)
 * epimeth quickly hands djdarkman a caffein IV
<stdin> mernil: watch your topic and language in here
<djdarkman> mernil: it's "please" not "pleace", and it takes more then writing 3 charecters to please my "fucking ego"
<mernil> stdin: okay, if someone whould reply to me maybe i would think anyone was alive here.
<epimeth> mernil: patience is a virtue.  whats the problem?
<mernil> epimeth: i dont have a problem, yet
<rabiddachshund> how do you uninstall a program that's not included in the repos?
<djdarkman> thanks epimeth, but I'm driking CC instead :)
<djdarkman> rabiddachshund: how did you install it in the first place
<djdarkman> ?
<epimeth> mernil: so why are you complaining that nobody is responding?
<rabiddachshund> from a .deb off their website. It's kxdocker
<epimeth> djdarkman: that stuff doesn't work... the sugar brings you down like a rock
<mernil> epimeth: ur the first for me
<stdin> rabiddachshund: should uninstall just like any other package then
<rabiddachshund> apt-get remove?
<stdin> rabiddachshund: yeah, or using adept
<epimeth> mernil: actually, stdin was... :-p
<djdarkman> rabiddachshund: it doesn't have to be in the repos, you can remove it like any other .deb, with adept, or apt...etc.
<mernil> epimeth: but you was the best :-P
<rabiddachshund> oh, duh. Thanks
<djdarkman> 15443 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3088.487 FPS and scrolling in yakue and konversation are sluggish, pretty damn weird
<epimeth> mernil: 'are', actually.  and yea... I know
<mernil> epimeth: dont complain on my exellent english :-)
<mernil> epimeth: ur knowledge on forreign languages is quit small i suppose?
<djdarkman> epimeth: no problem, I could use some sleep, the sooner, I go the sleep the sooner I get, up, and the sooner I can start drinking coffe again
<tony_> can someone help me. I'm getting ""/var/tmp/kdecache-tony" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0" when i try to install synaptic because adept won't work right either
<djdarkman> tony_: use kdesudo
<tony_> djdarkman: how do i do that?
<djdarkman> tony_: kdesudo adept
<tony_> djdarkman: after running that i'm getting some lines saying "....is not compliant with XDG standard" and such
<tony_> i'm on kubuntu alpha 4, i know it's alpha but i figured i could at least be able to install something
<stdin> intrepid support is in #ubuntu+1
<djdarkman> tony_: use apt....
<tony_> apt doesn't work either. sudo apt-get install firefox gives errors
<stdin> tony_: we don't support intrepid in here until it's released
<stdin> tony_: #ubuntu+1 is the pace to ask
<Dragon_Master> I need help installing java on firefox
<Dragon_Master> I need help installing java on firefox
<Dragon_Master> -_-
<abby87> my sound card is detected but not playingy  any sound any idea ?
<djdarkman> abby87: what soundcard do you have?
<abby87> djdarkman: i'm using a laptop dont have any idea
<abby87> how to find that out?
<abby87> lspci?
<djdarkman> Dragon_Master: it goes like this http://www.google.ro/search?q=ubuntu+java+firefox&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Dragon_Master> xD
<djdarkman> abby87: don't know, ask please in #alsa , they know it better than I do
<Dragon_Master> djdarkman, i've installed it
<Dragon_Master> it's just not detecting it
<djdarkman> D
<djdarkman> Dragon_Master: did you restart firefox?
<Dragon_Master> yes
<djdarkman> Dragon_Master: did you test it on a site with a java applet?
<ahmos> hi, how i can disable integration on compiz-fusion
<Dragon_Master> yes
<Dragon_Master> its not even in plugins
<Dragon_Master> about:plugins only brings up flash
<djdarkman> Dragon_Master: it's not a plugin
<djdarkman> Dragon_Master: go to Edit->Preferences->Content
<djdarkman> and Enable Java
<djdarkman> ahmos: what kind of integration?
<Dragon_Master> it is enabled
<Dragon_Master> "click here to install plugin"
<Dragon_Master> -_-
<djdarkman> Dragon_Master: then install it :)
<Dragon_Master> I did
<djdarkman> Dragon_Master: sudo apt-get install java6-runtime
<Dragon_Master> did it
<Dragon_Master> "package already installed"
<djdarkman> Dragon_Master: you didn't look at the link I gave you
<djdarkman> here is what you should have looked up
<djdarkman> http://blog.eirikhoem.net/index.php/2008/04/30/firefox-java-problem-with-ubuntu-804-solved/
<Dragon_Master> it's been uninstalled
<Dragon_Master> i never installed it
<Dragon_Master> =/
<Dragon_Master> for once nothing worked
<joshuajtl> hey folks, how can i switch back to konqueror for file manager? i'm not that fond of dolphin
<stdin> !dolphin | joshuajtl
<ubottu> joshuajtl: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<joshuajtl> thx
<djdarkman> Dragon_Master: you don't make sense if you use short phrases like that
<Dragon_Master> the package icedtea....has never been installed
<detrate> I have two monitors and I like to drag full screen applications from one to the other.  In gnome, it'll snap into place no matter where my cursor resides.  However, in kde I have be 15px  or so from the edge for it to 'snap' into place.  Is there any way I can make it behave like gnome?
<joshuajtl> why do people prefer dolphin?
<djdarkman> Dragon_Master: but there's the solution also...
<epimeth> because its built for folder browsing, not *everything in one place*
<joshuajtl> ah
<epimeth> but thats just me
<djdarkman> epimeth: last time I checked d3lphin was way featureless and slower than konqueror
<djdarkman> btw krusader is the king of all KDE filemanagers :D
<Dragon_Master> I give up
 * TheMaxzilla is back (gone 01:06:31)
<epimeth> djdarkman: well I like it... and what do you mean "featureless"  it has everything I feel a file broswer should have
 * djdarkman hates it when people come asking for thelp, but don't even bother reading a short solution and copy pasting two lines of code...
<Walzmyn> If I plug a new scanner in (USB) should anything happen automatically?
<eagles0513875> how do i set this up to auto log me in
<djdarkman> eagles0513875: systemsettings->advanced->login->conviniense
<eagles0513875> djdarkman: im talking bout in konversation
<stdin> you can just put your nickserv pass as the server pass to auto login to freenode
<eagles0513875> stdin: thanks
<eagles0513875> stdin: its not working
<eagles0513875> stdin: its not working
<stdin> eagles0513875: f2 -> edit -> then click edit by "Identity"
<stdin> under Service put "NickServ" and then put in the pass
<eagles0513875> stdin: i had to restart konversation
<eagles0513875> is there a virtualbox kernel for the .21 generic kubuntu kernel
<djdarkman> eagles0513875: reinstall virtualbox from Sun's website?
<eagles0513875> djdarkman: the one in repo works but it works with .20 kernel
<eagles0513875> is there a vbox kernel that will work with .21
<djdarkman> eagles0513875: it's old
<eagles0513875> ok what will happen to all my vm's that i have already
<eagles0513875> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<djdarkman> eagles0513875: nothing https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<eagles0513875> im trying to listen to streams but it says no decoders available
<stdin> eagles0513875: file a bug against virtualbox-ose-modules, saying it hasn't been built for 2.6.24-21
<eagles0513875> stdin: will do
<eagles0513875> stdin: any idea why im getting no decoders i have ffmpeg amarok-engines lame flac
<stdin> eagles0513875: for what file type?
<eagles0513875> mp3
<eagles0513875> mp3 stream
<stdin> you have libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<eagles0513875> stdin: think thats what im missing
<eagles0513875> stdin: thanks
<Roey> hi!
<eagles0513875> !hi | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Roey> Why does using KTorrent make browsing unusable?
<Roey> even after I stop all torrents, I can't browse sites for a good ten minutes afterwards.
<Roey> I have RCN for my internet.;
<oem> hey
<buckethead> Roey: I'd look towards your internet connection for that and/or your torrent settings. I have seperate azureus bandwidth settings for if i'm home or not.
<buckethead> Or, If you want to get really fancy.. quality of service on your router.
<Roey> buckethead:  I've tried limiting my upload to 5 kB/s, the quanitty of upload slots to 5 even.
<Roey> nothing works.
<Roey> By the way, the Bucketheads' "The Bomb" is one of my favorite pieces of music
<NthDegree> Roey: make upload less than 12kb/sec
<Roey> I was just listening to it yesterday
<NthDegree> then less than 10 upload slots
<buckethead> Hehe. Not me unfortunately. I just have a large head.
<Roey> NthDegree:  this problem happens even when I limit it to 5 kB/s and 3 uploadslots.
<Roey> buckethead:   :)
<NthDegree> Roey: what speed is your Internet?
<NthDegree> and what provider?
<Roey> NthDegree:  I cannot ping any IPs at all now, and it's a good 15 mins. after I've stopped the torrents
<Roey> RCN is the provider
<Roey> 10 Mbit/s
<Roey> with 100 kB/s upload.
<NthDegree> what type of Internet?
<eagles0513875> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> stdin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose-modules/+bug/260722 link to my bug if u can confirm it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260722 in virtualbox-ose-modules "has not been built for kernel 2.6.24-21" [Undecided,New]
<uoaphys> Hello, I'm trying to use K9Copy, and I go from DVD to DVD, and it gets to 15% and says "authoring canceled" error message (in a popup box) and then thats it.. no other errors. What could be wrong? Can you help?
<uoaphys> Is there a way to debug it?
<Walzmyn> damn, I can't get my scanner to work in any OS
<Walzmyn> uoaphys, have you ran it from the commandline?
<pablovicente> Hi i want to install Kubuntu, but after download the ISO nad burn it; when i put the LIve CD>install kubuntu and wait; it says in black screen: Buffer I/O Error; so help me!
<pablovicente> i need help!!!
<eagles0513875> !help | pablovicente
<ubottu> pablovicente: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eagles0513875> !ask | pablovicente
<ubottu> pablovicente: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<NthDegree> pablovicente: Is the CD clean?
<pablovicente> yes
<NthDegree> pablovicente: what software did you burn with and in what mode?
<pablovicente> Nero; Burn Image
<NthDegree> Okay what burn mode?
<jessejazza> i did it a couple of days ago. It was fine - you may have burnt it too fast. I used Brasero for the first time other times k3b
<pablovicente> auto
<pablovicente> the usual
<NthDegree> TAO (Track At Once)?  DAO (Disc At Once)?
<pablovicente> i did it with the one that says
<pablovicente> in Nero without touch anything
<pablovicente> just burn
<pablovicente> i tried to install it with K3B
<NthDegree> Okay here's an idea.. Redownload the CD Image
<pablovicente> ok
<NthDegree> Burn it using Disc At Once (DAO)
<pablovicente> and if i use K3B?
<NthDegree> Make sure you set Nero to verify the burn too
<pablovicente> the thing it's that i don't have Nero anymore!!
<pablovicente> i have K3B
<uoaphys> walzmyn: yes, and there are no error messages,
<NthDegree> if you use K3B to burn the disc you want to make it use Session At Once (SAO) or Disc At Once (DAO)
<NthDegree> and you want to choose ISO Image, as opposed to Auto
<NthDegree> =]
<pablovicente> ok
<pablovicente> i have to burn it slow?
<NthDegree> pablovicente: if your burner can do 4x I recommend that
<pablovicente> the slowest posible?
<NthDegree> otherwise do 6x or 8x
<NthDegree> no.. anything below 4x will give you no extra benefit
<pablovicente> ok
<pablovicente> thank u
<NthDegree> the most important thing is to use Disc At Once (DAO) or Session At Once (SAO) as for ISO burning that produces some of the best quality error-corrections during burning
<NthDegree> meaning your burn should work better than with the "normal" Track At Once (TAO) method
<pablovicente> ok
<scifi> hi guys, ive installed kubuntu on my laptop but its not detecting any wireless networks even though in the network connections it lists a wireless lan device, cud someone advise me further please
<Lokke> hey gusy i'll install adobe flash player for firefox an kopete -------> pls help (deutsche bevorzugt)
<jack_> hi
<Lokke> hey
<bittin_> Hello
<jack_> wow i got it working
<bittin_> jack_: what
<bittin_> ?
<jack_> i,m on for the first time
<jack_> you can reasd me
<uoaphys> is there a chat room with k9copy developers in it?
<discombobulated> anyone know the extension on FF that lets you see your favorite sites in a layout?
<ubuntu> hello !!
<Lokke> hello! ubuntu
<ubuntu> hello lokke, how are you?
<Lokke> fine thx
<Lokke> und you
<ubuntu> fine, thanks!
<ubuntu> i am trying my new kubuntu !!
<Lokke> i too
<Lokke> i am looking for the flashplayer plugin
<Lokke> where are you from?
<igno> Lokke: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<igno> :)
<Lokke> i cant find this i have kubuntu 6.10
<discombobulated> anyone know how to do away with entering and leaving status messages in konversation?
<igno> Lokke: why so old version?
<Lokke> i have this on a original cd-rom
<ubuntu> i am from Mexico, excuseme lokke.
<eagles0513875> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu> bye
<pix_> salve a tutti
<eagles0513875> !it | pix_
<ubottu> pix_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pix_> ok
<aditya> anyone here
<aditya> some one answer
<aditya> anyone
<aditya> ?
<aditya> ???
<aditya> ?????????
<aditya> ???????
<aditya> ??
<aditya> ?
<TheMaxzilla> What?
<scifi> hi guys, talking to u on my lappy with kubuntu :D
<scifi> how do i check system uptime??
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> scifi: uptime
<eagles0513875> scifi: type in command line
<scifi> thankyou
<eagles0513875> no prob
<scifi> which value is the time? :P
<eagles0513875> scifi: the vry left column
<TheMaxzilla> How do I register my channel?
<scifi> that just tells me the time i entered the command
<scifi> is it the figures following "up"  ??
<scifi> uptime
<scifi> wow if thats right ive had 4hrs, 48mins battery life :O
<eagles0513875> thats not right the battery life
<eagles0513875> wiat
<eagles0513875> O_o
<scifi> how can i check how long the system has been on?
<eagles0513875> uptime
<thorsten_> uptime
<eagles0513875> to see how much time u have on battery what it shows isnt accurate
<scifi> ive just said uptime figures and usaid that cant be right
<angel> hola
<eagles0513875> !es | angel
<ubottu> angel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aditya_> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<naman_> .......fdsfs
<TheMaxzilla> ...Having trouble typing, naman_?
<naman_> sorry but i don't speak english
<pablovicente> Hi; the live cd's of Ubuntu/Kubuntu they really send them to your home TOTALLY free? even if you are in a country like Venezuela (my case)
<pablovicente> Please I Need Some Help!
<pablovicente> Please
<nejode> pablovicente: go ahead and make your cuestion
<TheMaxzilla> pabloviecente: Yes, they do. And You can get it in... Venezuela-ese, Or what ever language fits your taste.
<TheMaxzilla> *pablovicente
<favro> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TheMaxzilla> But you probably want to order it closest to you. It may take up to 6-10 weeks, I heard.
<nejode> pablovicente: ve a #ubuntu-ve
<Haza> Hey folks. Quick question. I need to get agraphics driver from ATI and i need to figure out what version of my graphics card i have. Is there somewhere on Kubuntu that gives me detailed info about my graphics card? :)
<favro> Haza: try   sudo lshw   in konsole
<Haza> favro: Okay. i have a huge printout of information. Just browsing through it
<nejode> Haza: graphically: K menu>system>kinfocenter
<Haza> favro, nejode: Cheers. You guys are kings! :)
<jhonnathan> hello
<jhonnathan> I need you help
<jack_> heloo from bc
<pablovicente> Hi; now i got a big problem my Printer (LX-800) a very old one don't work in Kubuntu? there's a way to make it work?
<discombobulated> anyone know why dolphin sees my drives but when i click, it does nothing? only sees the system drive
<jhonnathan_> alguien habla español aqui???
<gleyve> Enabling NUM LOCK at boot ?
<gleyve> How to enable NUM LOCK at boot ?
<Githzerai> gleyve: Do u use kdm-kde4 ?
<thorsten_> @pablovicente maybe turboprint (http://www.turboprint.de/english.html), but there are restrictions for the free version
<discombobulated> gleyve: might try the bios
<gleyve> I think my BIOS is already ok
<gleyve> but I'm gona try anyway
<gleyve> Githzerai: I'm ubuntu..not kbuntu
<thorsten_> @gleyve maybe this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812182
<Githzerai> gleyve: So u use GDM, I presume. I think it is in GDM configuration, but can't tell for sure. Or use numlockx....
<gleyve> I think its going to work now
<gleyve> good forum
#kubuntu 2008-08-24
<gleyve> Frostwire? Limewire? ou aMule?
<matisse> hi
<matisse> what do I need to do to be able to listen to mp3 streams. Something with demux failed
<thorsten_> depends on the program, for the firefox i guess something like the mplayer or the vlc plugin
<thorsten_> Good night, and good luck
<ahmos> hello..what i8s the best codec i can install for playing sound and video
<matisse> ahmos: what do you mean with the best ?
<matisse> the best one is which works for your sound and video..
<ubuntu_> hay all quick question, I am trying to install 8.10 from the cd, but the installer keeps crashing. What is the console command to install?
<ahmos> matisse: yes
<matisse> read again..
<ahmos> matisse: you mean to let for example amarok install it
<matisse> no
<matisse> it just depends on what audio and video files you have
<matisse> which you want to play
<ahmos> mkv mka avi mpeg flv mp3 flac
<matisse> then install the codecs you need for those files :)
<ahmos> ha ha ha
<ahmos> how i didn't realize that ha haha haaaa
<matisse> I mean what you wanna know with "which is the best" ??
<matisse> in general there not much to choose
<Githzerai> ahmos: There is no such thing as best codec, there is only needed codec: U need mp3 codec to play mp3 files, i.e. So, any provided codec, if works, it is the best ;)
<nejode> ahmos: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ahmos> that is good restricted-extras .. it is encloding everything
<ahmos> going to install
<ahmos> thank u everybody
<ahmos> matisse: thank you :))
<matisse> np :P
<FicaBlok38> where i can download kvirc 3.4.0
<FicaBlok38> amd64.deb?
<level1_> hi, has anyone noticed that google maps is different in linux than in windows?
<Githzerai> FicaBlok38: kvirc.net
<FicaBlok38> Githzerai: haha
<FicaBlok38> tu nece
<FicaBlok38> a i reko da vas ne smaram
<FicaBlok38> :)
<level1_> in windows, google maps has a box for "what" and a box for "where"... but in linux you can't find that
<discombobulated> can someone tell me wtf my fstab is changing every time on reboot when i edit it?
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to start the gui install program on a livecd from the console?
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. wasent the installers binary called ubiquity? or somthing like that
<claydoh> ubiquity-something
<dr_Willis> could look at the desktop icon and see what it launches i guess
 * claydoh checks
<shadowhywind> when i try to run it.. it gets as far as starting the actruall install, and then it crashes, i wanted to double check what the console error was
<shadowhywind> the funny thing, was  i reburned the cd, which gets farther like 35-45% done, and spits back and IO error i just wanted to see if the first cd would come back with the same error
<claydoh> I can't tell but the command might just be 'ubiquity'
<dr_Willis> try ubi<tab> :)
<claydoh> did you try burning @ a slower burn speed? I usually get better results if I get similar issues eith a disk
<leon_> el ubuntu en espanol como puedo ir
<nejode> leon: #ubuntu-es, #ubuntu-ve, #ubuntu-cl, etc
<corigo> How can I run a hard disk check and repair from the live CD?
<tsuna27> hi
<tsuna27> i am running kubuntu kde4.1 + compiz what is the best/easilest way to make it look like mac os
<joseph> tsuna27: buy a mac
<tsuna27> please help me
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. how does kde4 even USE compiz?
<joseph> !compiz > tsuna27
<ubottu> tsuna27, please see my private message
<dr_Willis> kde4 has its own compiz-like features i thought
<dwidmann_> tsuna27: try the "kwin-baghira - KDE theme for Apple junkies :)"
<dwidmann_> package
<dr_Willis> and if you use the emerald window decoeration for compiz - theres a lot of stupid os-x looking themes also
<tsuna27> dwidmann: how do i do that
<dwidmann_> tsuna27: sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<dr_Willis> the baghira theme is in the package manager.
<dwidmann_> tsuna27: then go to system settings -> appearance -> window decorations and set it to use bhagira ... it's rather customizable
<dr_Willis> well its not really a theme tho is it? ive not noticed if it puts a entry in the themes, or if its just window decoration and widgets.
<dwidmann_> dr_Willis: the "themes" portion of kde seems to be umm, sadly neglected as far as I can tell.
<dr_Willis> dwidmann_,  yep.
<dr_Willis> bhagira does not add an entry to the 'themes'  list
<dwidmann_> but it does add the widgets and windecs, that's a start
<dr_Willis> and looks just as ugly as the real osx ! ;)
<dwidmann_> you betcha
<tsuna27> ah
<tsuna27> i did sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<tsuna27> then i went to appearance but i did not see any changes
<dwidmann_> tsuna27: it should be in the list of window decorations
<dwidmann_> tsuna27: and the list of styles also
<tsuna27> i am using compiz so does that change things
<dwidmann_> Probably.
<dwidmann_> In here it's usually a fairly logical assumption that people are actually using kwin for their window manager/decorator.
<tsuna27> sorry i just like the cube effect
<dwidmann_> I think it might be in kwin_composite for KDE 4.2, based on things I've read.
<dr_Willis> I am constantly amazed at the efforts people to through for that silly cube.
<tsuna27> what effort
<dwidmann> dr_Willis: I admit I thought it was fun ... for about five minutes
<tsuna27> i am a complete newb and i got in it under an hr
<dr_Willis> an hr.... wow.  'just' an hr for some eye candy effect. :)
<tsuna27> under an hr
<joseph> looking for a page that talks about the best way to remove unneeded packages
<tsuna27> how do i download ksmoothdock
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME
<dr_Willis> or use the package manager to search/install it
<dwidmann> dr_Willis: 	 don't see it in the package manager actually
<wharf> Hi there,i have a usb sound device that kubuntu has recognised
<wharf> but no soyund playing
<wharf> sound
<wharf> the onboard sound on the motherboard was broken so i got a usb one
<wharf> i plugged it in
<wharf> and the name of it came up on the mixer
<dwidmann> only thing that comes up when I search for it is kooldock ...
<dr_Willis> !find smooth
<ubottu> Found: gtk-smooth-themes, r-cran-kernsmooth, gtk2-engines
<wharf> when i select it no sound
<dr_Willis> It may not be in the repos then. You may have to use source
<mernil> hi all! :-)
<wharf> heyyy
<mernil> clusby: hi there mate
<mernil> hi wharf
<wharf> mernil:  by any chance are u good with linux stuff?
<wharf> heheh
<mernil> wharf: im a guru my friend!
<wharf> Ok
<wharf> hears the thing
<clusby> mernil: hi!
<wharf> I had a motherboard with broken soundcardc
<wharf> i baught a usb one
<wharf> which kubuntu has recognised
<wharf> cause its in the mixer settings
<wharf> yet
<wharf> there is no sound
<wharf> :S
<wharf> not sure what next
<wharf> haha
<dr_Willis> #1 be sure to disable the onboard card in bios.
<dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dr_Willis> Then check the troubleshooting guide.
<mernil> wharf: difficult to answer, but i know linux dont recognise in-built soundcards easily. I have an in-built soundcard myself, but i have to use a regular soundblaster card
<wharf> the built in is broke anyway
<flaccid> wharf: also try to play a file with aplay and check mixer settings in kmix and alsamixer
<flaccid> it depends on the chip
<wharf> how do i run alsa mixer
<flaccid> wharf: run command alsamixer
<mernil> wharf: yeah, try alsamixer from the console
<mernil> and then that control command i always forget
<wharf> i just type aslamixer?
<wharf> nothing happened
<mernil> alsactr store i think
<wharf> failed it said
<wharf> few other things
<flaccid> alsamixer not aslamixer
<mernil> wharf: maybe you should be root
<flaccid> no its not root, its user
<wharf> same as root
<flaccid> wharf: sounds like your path or something is stuffed up. what does file /usr/bin/alsamixer return?
<crimsun> wharf: see what I asked in #alsa
<flaccid> ie. the command is: file /usr/bin/alsamixer
<wharf> yea
<mernil> wharf: find you where you have alsamixer do a "slocate -u" as root
<flaccid> mernil: its in /usr/bin
<mernil> and then slocate alsamixer
<flaccid> and you wouldn't need root to locate it either
<mernil> flaccid: yes, you have to be root to do slocate
<mernil> to update the db at least
<Moes> When I use pkill kdesktop to run compiz-fusion the next time I boot I have to pkill again is there a fix
<flaccid> mernil: thats not what i mean. the file is in /usr/bin
<flaccid> mernil: db should be updated with sudo updatedb
<mernil> flaccid: okay
<tsuna27> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mernil> btw, when im here. I burned a live-cd for my dad to see. But after you changed language, it hanged-up and stopped. Is this a feature?
<flaccid> wharf: also you must have alsa-utils package installed to have alsamixer. this is installed by default on installation
<mernil> maybe it's the wrong channel to ask, it was a little sad, because i wanted show my dad linux with kde.
<flaccid> !bugs | mernil
<ubottu> mernil: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mernil> difficult to report a bug when the computer just stops while booting.
<flaccid> you can turn off the splash and quiet flags on the kernel so you can see what it freezes up on so you can put it in the bug report
<dsmith_> mernil, try verbose
<mernil> flaccid: okay, im not so familiar with ubuntu. I use slackware normally. But thanks for the info
<mernil> dsmith_: thanks to you as well
<flaccid> np.  mernil you know what i mean but ie. you can do it from grub just by 'e' then edit then 'b' ?
<mernil> flaccid: im using lilo .. will never use grub .. thinks it's to difficult
<mernil> i hate grub, worst piece of shit!
<stdin> mernil: do I need to tell you not to swear again?
<flaccid> grub is awesome
<mernil> stdin: shit aint a swear word
<flaccid> it is in this channel
<mernil> okay :-)
<flaccid> mernil: so kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash  <-- just take out quiet and splash
<mernil> i will not use it here
<flaccid> i used to say it because im aussie but they don't like it so i don't say it anymore :)
<mernil> who is stdin btw? he/she just seem to appere when he thinks i say something wrong?
<stdin> stop saying something wrong and I'll disappear ;)
<mernil> very annoying bot kinda guy :-)
<TheMaxzilla> Play nice and he'll leave.
<Hydrogen> or just /ignore him, its bound to be successful!
<TheMaxzilla> hehe, that too.
<stdin> but ignoring me doesn't stop me from seeing what _you_ type
<mernil> ignore is to lame to use, im for free speach.
<Hydrogen> no, but it stops us from seeing you repremand us :)
<stdin> until I then ask ChanServ for the magic of +o
<mernil> im pro-stdin!! :-D
<mernil> but dont rain on my parade, or you will be taken down, hard and brutal.
<mernil> was that okay? not a single swearing word :-)
<stdin> yeah, sure
<discombobulated> anyone know why dolphin has a shortcut to my drives but i can't browse them?
<mernil> hi lizzie2
<mernil> hi lizzie
<dwidmann> discombobulated: not sure about the technical reasons why, but KDE 4's dolphin seems to be much better about that.
<mernil> can i tell about my ride in the elevator today? It's adult stuff so it might not be apropriate for everybody?
<mernil> nothing bad really, just a very cute girl with a killer body :-)
<mernil> that's the short story
<stdin> don't
<flaccid> !ot | mernil
<ubottu> mernil: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mernil> wb wharf
<wharf> hey thanks
<discombobulated> is there a command for me to see what's mounted?
<flaccid> discombobulated: mount
<discombobulated> my fstab after installing kubuntu has no entries for my other partitions
<lizzie> hello mernil
<mernil> lizzie: how's it hanging?
<flaccid> discombobulated: disks and filesystems in system settings to enable them
<lizzie> mernil: I was testing hash-based-coloring behavior, sorry about that
<mernil> lizzie: hash-based coloring? okay :-)
<discombobulated> flaccid: i don't see it. i'm on kubuntu alpha 4
<mernil> i somewhat hate when woman knows more about stuff than me ;-)
<flaccid> discombobulated: wrong chan for help on that this is for stable versions and non-kde4
<mernil> but that's okay .. you cant know everything :-)
<reboot08> whats the command to view file eggdrop.conf its unzipped but i dont know how to view files ........?
<flaccid> mernil: take the off topic talk to the off topic chan :)
<flaccid> reboot08: kate or pico
<reboot08> i have kate
<reboot08> and pico
<reboot08> ty
<flaccid> np
<mernil> pico is less good, try to learn vi or emacs.
<flaccid> pico is fine. text editor is always a personal choice
<stdin> vi is e-vi-l
<mernil> pff.. you force me to use expressions like "less good" :-P
<mernil> i do prefer vi, or vim. Emacs is in my opinion to difficult for just editing.
<discombobulated> nm, i could've bought windows the time i spent googling
<flaccid> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<flaccid> well im alternative to you guys, i use joe :)
<TheMaxzilla> Kate > vi[m] > gedit > notepad > emacs
<mernil> bbl
<dwidmann> kate is *excellent*  .... but we all knew that already :)
<TheMaxzilla> Kate > All
<e`> vim > *
<e`> and remember "* > ALL!
<TheMaxzilla> e`: Kate > All
<dwidmann> Kate is special, Kate + Konsole part = potential vim vessel. Kate still wins.
<e`> bahh
<ahmos> i installes audacity but there is no stereo mixer to choose ,anybody can help me plzzzzzz
<TheMaxzilla> salez: I found something that may be of use to you. http://www.remote-exploit.org/
<flaccid> ahmos: turn on the device toolbar and change the device if needed
<tony_> anyone try the new alpha?
<discombobulated> but it's my nick, dammit. i don't want someone else using it that's not discombobulated
<discombobulated> sry, wrong chan
<Dr_willis> You spelt it wrong.
<Dr_willis> :P
<ahmos_> Dr_willis: hi, there is no stereo mixer option in audacity,why?
<Dr_willis> never noticed.. never really looked.
<flaccid> ahmos_: did you hear my response
<Dr_willis> Lasty i uses audacity one could split the channels into left/right for stero editing.
<flaccid> there is no need for a mixer in audacity.
<Dr_willis> so im not sure what you are meaning.
<flaccid> same
<Dr_willis> I only have used the tool to make some ringtones for the wife.
<flaccid> audacity by default just uses oss or alsa defaults
<flaccid> so if you have a stereo soundcard, it will be stereo
<flaccid> meh waste of breath
<ahmos_> flaccid: when i try to recoed a sound from a video it become very very weak
<Hydrogen> do you ever have the temptation to change your name to erect|afk and see what the response is?
<flaccid> ahmos_: very weak? if you are recording wave out then its dependent on the capture channel in your kmix/alsamixer and its fader there for gain
<ahmos_> flaccid: could you help me plz sitting up that..what should i do exactly plzzzZzzzzZ?
<flaccid> its dependent on your soundcard and driver. goto kmix  mixer select the wave out chan as capture and move the slider up. its probably labelled as Mix
<flaccid> if you want to get audio from a video it would be better to rip it
<ahmos_> flaccid: the problem that there is nothing labled mix or mixer in kmix
<flaccid> what channels do you have?
<flaccid> !info soundkonverter | ahmos_ use this instead
<ubottu> ahmos_ use this instead: soundkonverter (source: soundkonverter): KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<ahmos_> flaccid: do you think my sound card is not configured proberly
<yue> Hi, on my kubuntu 8.04, strigi daemon always eat up the cpu resources, bug or not?
<flaccid> i have no idea. can't help you if you don't respond to my questions.
<ahmos_> ah sorry one moment
<yue> flaccid: robot?
<Dr_willis> r0b0t
<ahmos_> flaccid: master,pcm,front,front mic,front mic boost,surround,center,life,side,line,cd,mic,mic boost,pc speakers  those for the output
<flaccid> probably pcm then. look for the channels you can capture and select them. also make sure the right device is selected
<flaccid> im off
<dwidmann> why must kget (kde4) be so crashy? :(
<yue> Again---Hi, on my kubuntu 8.04, strigi daemon always eat up the cpu resources, bug or not?
<yue> s/eat/eats/g
<CHaiNS> what did google say about it?
<yue> well, google said it is a bug exist long ago .
<yao_ziyuan> i bought a samsung dvd recorder. it can't copy files from a cd to my hard disk in kubuntu+kde4, but it can do so in a windows machine...
<yue> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/+bug/128876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128876 in strigi "strigidaemon causes 100% CPU and crashes after a while" [High,In progress]
<yao_ziyuan> both machines don't install the samsung driver (which is only for windows)
<yue> but no one fix it?
<yao_ziyuan> maybe it's kde4's cd/dvd driver's problem
<yue> but it is strange that it didn't crash on my machine as the launchpad said.
<yue> CHaiNS: is there a way to turn the daemon off? I cannot find it in /etc/rc*.d/
<mr---t-> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dr_willis> or its a bad link to the /dev/cdrom -> real device issue
<Dr_willis> Since when did a dvd burner need a driver?
<ForgeAus> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<bill__> sailor
<ehc> how can I mount a ipod with permission to read and write?
<flaccid> !ipod | ehc
<ubottu> ehc: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<flaccid> if its mass storage it might appear in disks & filesystems in system settings
<flaccid> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<flaccid> sorry i've never used an ipod so i dont know exactly
<flaccid> if an op is around that fstab factoid should say filesystems not partitions. this is what fstab integrates into the filesystem not partitions
<ForgeAus> Flaccid Ipods can work as mass storage devices...
<ForgeAus> (depending on how you wish to work with them)
<flaccid> coolio
<ForgeAus> I just know I'm no fan of iTunes!
<flaccid> so ehc is mounting read only or without the right mask or whatever. this can be fixed in the gui frontend or fstab itself
<ehc> trying to go to Disk and Filesystems gives me an error that the module cannot be loaded.
<ehc> in fstab I don't see anything entry for a usb ipod.
<ehc> what should be my mount command?
<flaccid> !ntfs | ehc masks are talked about there and also the fstab link above. i would also google your error and report a bug if necessary. i have to go walk the dog so maybe ForgeAus can advise the actual command if you are too lazy to work it out
<ubottu> ehc masks are talked about there and also the fstab link above. i would also google your error and report a bug if necessary. i have to go walk the dog so maybe ForgeAus can advise the actual command if you are too lazy to work it out: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<neptunepink> I'm gonna build a computer, what are good mobo chipsets?
<tony_> p35's are good. i have an ip35 pro and compatible with vista, linux, and hackintosh
<ehc> I am trying to mount my ipod so that I as a user can edit it but the following only allows user to write to it: /dev/sdb1 /media/IPOD vfat rw,user,exec 0 0
<mrksbrd> anyone here?
<mrksbrd> flaccid: u awake?
<p_quarles> !ask | mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mrksbrd> any idea why after installing adobe reader, it will not assign rights to open pdf doc
<p_quarles> in Konqueror or Firefox?
<mrksbrd> well installed it via alien ...converted from rpm to deb
<mrksbrd> only opens thru kpdf
<mrksbrd> no options under 'open with"
<p_quarles> why alien? it's available at medibuntu
<mrksbrd> i tried seaching only came up with flash
<p_quarles> you have to add the medibuntu repository; or at least download the acrobat-reader .deb
<mrksbrd> i don't think there is a deb file avail.....@ least not thru adobe web site
<mrksbrd> i'll try again
<p_quarles> mrksbrd, through MEDIBUNTU
<mernil> hi all! :-)
<mernil> it might be ot, but i just made my semi-famous pasta sause. Strong as hell! My tounge is aching as i write this.
<bazhang> !ot | mernil
<ubottu> mernil: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mernil> :-)
<mrksbrd> p_quarles: ty
<mernil> im just trying to be friendly :-)
<bazhang> mernil, this is the wrong place.
<mernil> a dead channel is better?
<mrksbrd> repo was in there was just unchecked for some reason
<v6lur> is intrepid KDE4-only release?
<djdarkman> v6lur: don't think so
<djdarkman> but as I recall it's not settled yet, it depends on how stable will KDE4 be when the time comes....
<v6lur> i found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854315
<mrksbrd> p_quarles: still there
<mrksbrd> getting this error when attempting install thru adept for Adobe Reader........."There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<p_quarles> mrksbrd, did you uninstall the .rpm you used earlier?
<mrksbrd> tried to uninstall thru adept "acroreader-enu" ....gave me same error
<mrksbrd> thats what I can't understand.......thought what I had installed vs what the repos have was the same thing
<v6lur> is it ok to install kernel etc from intrepid's repo onto hardy machine?
<stdin> v6lur: no
<v6lur> any particular reason or would it just 'break things'?
<stdin> v6lur: it would break just about *everything*
<v6lur> ok...
<mrksbrd> stdin: could u page up a few lines & read the error i'm getting please
<stdin> mrksbrd: try with apt-get and see what the real error is
<mrksbrd> k
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40087/
<mrksbrd> how do i correct that
<stdin> libldap2 is not available in Hardy, apparently libldap-2.4-2 replaces it
<lalo2> Hi! I have a big problem, and I need some help...
<mrksbrd> hmmmm....think i found something
<tony_> anyone know how to open a cps file?
<Dragon_Master> I need help installing java on Firefox 3
<mrksbrd> stdin: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749546
<Dragon_Master> or atleast getting it to work
<Dragon_Master> xD
<mrksbrd> don't understand why though you would have to downgrade
<tony_> Dragon_Master: apt-cache search flash firefox
<Dragon_Master> huh?
<tony_> sudo apt-get install flashnon-free or something like that, should be easy
<stdin> mrksbrd: I didn't say you have to downgrade, it's a different package. I, apparently, have both
<stdin> tony_: that's flash, he said java
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<tony_> stdin: my bad, though i thought it's the same
<mrksbrd> is there a command to tell which is installed?
<stdin> Dragon_Master: usually you just install sun-java6-plugin
<stdin> mrksbrd: "apt-cache policy <package>" or you can filter to show only installed packages in adept
<mrksbrd> ok ty
<Dragon_Master> stdin, tried that already
<lalo2> any help please? the nvidia restricted drivers completely freeze my computer...
 * Dragon_Master bangs head on wall
<Dragon_Master> stdin
<lalo2> any help please? the nvidia restricted drivers completely freeze my computer...
<Dragon_Master> I installed it manually
<Dragon_Master> and did the file link
<Dragon_Master> =/
<Dragon_Master> just not detecting
<stdin> Dragon_Master: maybe try "sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin.so" or "sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-javaplugin.so"
<reboot08> howdy  yall
<Dragon_Master> "no alternitives"
<stdin> Dragon_Master: you have tried restarting firefox?
<Dragon_Master> I've closed it completely
<Dragon_Master> even restarted after I installed another app for it
<mrksbrd> stdin: installed libldap2....and still coming up with same error....is a full reboot required?
<stdin> Dragon_Master: does the link /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so point to /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so ?
<Dragon_Master> no
<stdin> mrksbrd: if you've installed it then it shouldn't be the same error
<Dragon_Master> it points to the sun java plugin
<Dragon_Master> =P
<stdin> Dragon_Master: the /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so link points to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so for me
<mrksbrd> don't know why but it is
<Dragon_Master> mhm
<Dragon_Master> mine goes straight between the firefox plugins and libjavaplugin
<stdin> mrksbrd: does "dpkg -l |grep libldap2" show it installed?
<mrksbrd> let me see
<ForgeAus> why can't you plug thunderbird into firefox? hehe
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40094/
<ulusoy> slm
<mrksbrd> appears to be installed to me
<stdin> mrksbrd: you seem to only have the -dev package installed there
 * mrksbrd bangs his head against wall
<mrksbrd> that was only install option avail in adept
<Dragon_Master> I know the feeliong mrksbrd
<mrksbrd> lol
<Dragon_Master> java problem for 2 days now
<Dragon_Master> =/
<mrksbrd> sounds like u have a similar prob as me just with java
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> whaat're you with?
<mrksbrd> huh?
<Dragon_Master> whats your prob
<Dragon_Master> xD
<mrksbrd> acroread
<stdin> why do you need acroread anyway?
<Dragon_Master> acrobatt reader
<Dragon_Master> =P
<mrksbrd> personal preference......plus kpdf doesn't recognize secured doc links for some reason
<ForgeAus> you don't need it, kpdf/okular does pdf filez
<ForgeAus> ohh kay... I guess you have a reason then ...
<ForgeAus> I hate pdf files anyway
<mrksbrd> stdin: ty anyways really appreciate help
<mrksbrd> yahooooooooo finally got it to work
<pteague> `$ ls -al` returns "total 0 \ -????????? ? ? ? ?                ? de.js" & it won't let me delete the file even as root... it's on ext3
<Dr_willis> pteague Hmm... are the filenames messed up also?
<Dr_willis> sound slike you may be needing to fsck that filesystem
<pteague> i came across that while doing an `rm -fdr dir/`
<pteague> i have to unmount the drive before i can do that, don't i ?
<eagles0513875> does anyone know when the vbox modules will be built for 2.6.24-21 kernel
<ehc3> is there a command to show the hard drives on a system if I am running off a boot cd?
<ForgeAus> shouldn't kde 4.1 be in hardy's repos?
<mrksbrd> ehc3: u running off live cd?
<mrksbrd> ForgeAus: sudo apt-get install kde4 should work
<ForgeAus> it does
<ForgeAus> but thats kde 4.0.something afaik
<ehc3> mrksbrd: yes
<mrksbrd> ehc3: kubuntu right?  if so l ook under system menu....icon next to kmenu down on the bottom
<mrksbrd> ForgeAus: did u try symantec or adept?
<ehc3> mrksbrd: thanks.
<mrksbrd> welcome
<ilkin> hi
<ilkin> I have a problem with Firefox 3 in Kubuntu
<ilkin> each time it starts in offline mode
<ilkin> why does it happen?
<mrksbrd> ilkin: make sure "edit'..."preferences"....advanced setting....proxy isn't checked
<mrksbrd> for some reason it's not seeing your intrnet connection
<ilkin> no proxy -is checked
<mrksbrd> hmm
<mrksbrd> still checking for ya
<ilkin> "Once I removed NetworkManager everything was fine." - I found this in internet. May it work?
<mrksbrd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/191889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Medium,In progress]
<mrksbrd> ilkin: seems like a bug in v3....for some reason needs network manager to show online status
<ilkin> network manager does not see connected dial-up
<ilkin> people, is there any other network manager software for kubuntu?
<flaccid> ilkin: no but there is alternatives like wicd
<ilkin> does it support dial-up connections? PPP
<strawbeRRy_fieLd> hi flaccid, how's it going?
<flaccid> im alright
<flaccid> ilkin: not sure, check it out
<Roey> http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/blog/entry/package-management-sudoku/
<Roey> :)
<flaccid> !op | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<flaccid> oops
<Roey> but thanks :)
<flaccid> that was meant to be !ot :(
<Roey> oh come on ;)
<flaccid> !ot | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> this is kubuntu support
<Roey> ah, I see
<Roey> thanks!
<flaccid> np
<ForgeAus> uh how do I set up the audio jacks on my soundcard in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> the sound works, but I have two speakers that aren't outputting because I don't know how to set them to be speakerports
<ForgeAus> (actually I think its some kinda onboard realtek card)
<flaccid> what is the connectivity of the speakers ForgeAus?
<ForgeAus> flaccid? they plug into the soundcard directly, its just that theres 6 ports and I don't know how to configure in Linux what they mean
<ForgeAus> (in Windows you get the choice)
<ForgeAus> right now it probably thinks theres a microphone plugged in! lol
<flaccid> so they are analogue 3.5mm trs jacks i assume
<ForgeAus> (I tend to set these two to the background L/R speakers of a 5.1 setup (or quadrophonic)
<flaccid> in that case unless there is a hardware mixer, its all done with alsa through alsamixer and kmix for kde
<flaccid> it should be an option in kmix
<ForgeAus> I trid kmix but didn't seem to have that stuff there
<flaccid> then its probably a limitation of the driver for the card
<flaccid> you talking about changing between stereo and surround etc.
<ForgeAus> uh not sure
<ForgeAus> possibly
<flaccid> what are you trying to achieve?
<ForgeAus> there is some sound working (I guess that could be stereo)
<ForgeAus> I just want my "extra" two speakers outputting sound...
<flaccid> what chip/driver is it?
<ForgeAus> how do I find out?
<flaccid> whatever it says in kmix
<ForgeAus> it says ALSA + OSS is supported and ALSA is being used
<ForgeAus> where does it say what HARDWARE (not what linux soundsystem)
<flaccid> i don't see any of that in my kmix
<flaccid> kmix is the speaker icon in the system tray
<flaccid> bottom right hand corner it says the device which should match aplay -l
<flaccid> the option you are looking for to change modes should be in the switches tab
<ForgeAus> uh I hjad to run it using kmix on the console... and can't see that mode
<ForgeAus> just mute, select master chaannel... hide mixer window and quit
<ForgeAus> (nless its running a kde4 one?)
<ForgeAus> anyway gotta eat, bbl
<flaccid> you still didn't tell me the soundard as it says in kmix and if the controls are not there its not supported in the driver
<ForgeAus> flaccid sorry to mess you around but I don't know any better, afaik its using ALSA, (OSS is supported too)... but I can't find any reference as to what kind of card it is...
<Fargh_> +OK DepsZ/KItgk0
<flaccid> ForgeAus: open kmix, its the label bottom right corner of window (or see aplay -l as advised)
<ForgeAus> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: CMI9880 [CMI9880]
<ForgeAus>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ForgeAus>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ForgeAus> showed it twice only difference for second one is that its got Digital after the CMI code.. (and its device 1)
<flaccid> 5.1 or 6.1 or something
<flaccid> first google result ForgeAus: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/soundmulti-channels-on-an-hda-intelc-media-cmi9880-soundcard-341822/
<abby87> hello friends i'm getting this error when i type alsamixer... alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<abby87> my audio card is Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<flaccid> abby87: what did google say about the error?
<ForgeAus> thanx flaccid
<abby87> its a bug
<flaccid> ForgeAus: there are more results on google but this will probably solve it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<abby87> but mine is updated
<flaccid> abby87: still might exist
<abby87> flaccid: but i have no sound ...and practically waiting till the bug is resolved will be stupid on my part
<flaccid> so?
<flaccid> i see more on google than a bug
<abby87> doing alsaconf now hope it works
<flaccid> abby87: do you use pulseaudio at all? is this a pure kubuntu install?
<kev_> Hey, anyone here got any idea how to solve, or work around this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899159
<Dr_willis> its alwyas a good idea to summerize the  problem kev_  :)  not just give a url
<kev_> URL summerizes the problem :P
<Dr_willis> and i imagine that no one is going to read it...
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> kev_: dns problem.
<flaccid> you can install pb with etwolf install binary
<cacf3b2074> hi
<cacf3b2074> how to allow to turn off coputer without entering the password, even if screen is locked
<flaccid> cacf3b2074: not a good idea but it can be done by editing /etc/sudoers to not require a password on the command
<kev_> yeah, but its an outdated vers, and it doesnt autoupdate, tried the pbweb thing, managed to get the vers updated, removed the errrors, and played for about 10 minutes, then got kicked and told to update manually, wich ive redone and redone :E
<snypermann> hy, I can't install ndiswrapper-source. why? what do i need to do?
<kev_> u think its a DNS problem at my end flaccid
<flaccid> kev_: well according to the error its dns resolution, i resolve that host fine. i guess you could do su -c echo "208.64.161.186 websec2.evenbalance.com" >> /etc/hosts
<cacf3b2074> flaccid: its an awesome idea
<cacf3b2074> n
<ForgeAus> !alsaconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf
 * ForgeAus grinz
<cacf3b2074> not by password, by key
<flaccid> snypermann: who knows. if you told us the error/problem we might be able to help
<kev_> from su -c echo "208.64.161.186 websec2.evenbalance.com" >> /etc/hosts i get Unknown id
<Dr_willis> kev_,  one normally uses 'sudo' under ubuntu. and doing tha sort of command with sudo. takes a bit more effort. You could get a root shell then do it I guess.
<flaccid> kev_: do kdesudo /etc/hosts and put it in manually
<flaccid> not sure why su -c don't work right in ubuntui get permission denied myself
<kev_> well i did suod -i 1st, then entered
<Dr_willis> I thought it was due to there being no root password at all
<kev_> ill try kdesudo
<flaccid> i have one set/root enabled
<Dr_willis> sudo -i, for a root shell then the echo ... whatever.. should work.
<Dr_willis> perhaps its a quoteing issue with su -c ?
<flaccid> i think i was trying to be smart because i never advise su for ubuntu
<snypermann> flaccid: E: Package ndiswrapper-source has no installation candidate
<Dr_willis> i rarely use the echo whatever >>  because I hate it when i forget to use 2 >>'s :)
<Dr_willis> !find ndiswrapper
<flaccid> !ndiswrapper | snypermann
<ubottu> Found: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-server, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (and 12 others)
<ubottu> snypermann: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> !find ndiswrapper-source
<ubottu> Package/file ndiswrapper-source does not exist in hardy
<snypermann> thanks
<flaccid> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubottu> ndiswrapper-common (source: ndiswrapper): Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<flaccid> man this is poor, i'll check the link above
<kev_> MATE
<kev_> searched for hours on trying to fix this, ur a genuis
<kev_> thanks
<flaccid> kev_: hehe np
<flaccid> snypermann: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<kev_> such a simple thing too
<Dr_willis> I would of just used  'sudo nano /etc/hosts' hrs ago. :)
<flaccid> if an op is around can we update the !ndiswrapper factoid to link to the wiki entry above please!
<Dr_willis> and not gotten all fancy with echo
<flaccid> stdin or jpds or someone :)
<flaccid> Dr_willis: yeah i was trying to be a smary pants and it failed :(
<Dr_willis> heh heh.
<kev_> ill do it however i learn it, bt picking up tips from here, forums and other places
<flaccid> +t
<kev_> dont mind being 'fancy' with echos, its all phun
<Dr_willis> kev_,  till a typo erases a file. :)
<kev_> then u have fun fixing it, dont you!
<Dr_willis> Been there... DONE that.... :)
<kev_> :D
 * Dr_willis has the  the t-shirt also
<kev_> :D
<peter__> hello could somebody guide me or give a few tips to install the right driver for an i810 graphic chipset in kubuntu-kde4-heron?
<flaccid> peter__: its already installed, use Driver "intel" or none
<flaccid> peter__: do you have the pkg "xserver-xorg-video-i810" installed?
<flaccid> you can also use Driver "i810" to force it to use it
<flaccid> peter__: http://www.xfree86.org/current/i810.4.html :)
<peter__> where do i change to driver intel in kde4 heron my xorg.conf doesnt look like normal(in a debian)
<flaccid> this is not the channel for kde4 support, see the topic
<peter__> i dont know if it hangs with kde4?
<flaccid> anyway xorg.conf has nothing to do with kde. its the same. you may need to add the directive because xorg 7.x is quite plug n play like
<flaccid> i don't know if it hangs either :)
<peter__> under device i just see "configured video device" instead of a name or so..
<flaccid> thats because it detects now, its not required
<flaccid> chances are your X is already using the intel driver. this can be checked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_willis> i wonder if 'grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf' would show it
<goof> hi
<peter__> so in puppy i can run compiz...
<Dr_willis> thats a scary thought. :)
<goof> i know this is asilly question but this is the 1st time i have tried this program but what is it?
<peter__> what program?
<peter__> konversation?
<goof> yyes
<peter__> its an irc chat client...
<goof> useing my ubuntu name and password?
<kev_> If u "mouse over" icons the tend to have a description
<peter__> is there a channel for old hardware????
<Dr_willis> Not ever noticed a 'old-stuff' channel. :)
<peter__> sh..
<geek_> peter__: not specifically, though i have a bit of experience running kubuntu on a PIII 350 ;p
 * Dr_willis proberly should be in a 'grumpy-old-people' channel
<geek_> (protip. have LOTS of ram.)
<peter__> @geek_: i want to have at least that expo thing on kde4 heron no shadows and sh.t. just thos useful things
<goof> u ran it on a 350 im having trouble to get it 2 run on friends 933
<geek_> peter__: if you're running it on an old box.. i think you should stick to  3.5
<goof> ubuntu that is
<geek_> goof: how much ram?
<goof> 512 pc133
<Dr_willis> icky. :)
<Dr_willis> time for dsl
<goof> lol
<geek_> goof: i ran it with 640 mb of ram ;p
<Dr_willis> I dont reccomend puppylinux  much any more.. :) but its handy.
<peter__> i run a P3 with nearly 800MHZ and... ah forget it i dont really need this...
<flaccid> qt4 uses less resources which means kde can be like that too
<peter__> i should be happy to have a running system...
<geek_> peter__: how much ram?
<peter__> but this compositing sh..f.. is like a godda..n drug.
<geek_> peter__: personally, not on an old box. compositing is graphics card dependant anyway
<Dr_willis> as useless as viagra to a ... err... Hmm...  ... forget it.. :)
<peter__> thats the next thing...
<peter__> my msi2000 doesnt seem to like that rivatnt that a burried out somewhere..
<peter__> but i have everything running dont need nothing more....
<peter__> i think ill do something useful instead and lear for lpi
<peter__> ciao...
<peter__> hello
<peter__> back again...
<peter__> now something really simple for an expert:
<peter__> how do i chang the modeline linux boots with?
<peter__> when i change to a virtual terminal the font is as big as the empire state.
<peter__> ??
<peter__> change...
<flaccid> !enter | peter__
<ubottu> peter__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<peter__> want to change modeline for boot - VT too big fonts - please help - thank you
<flaccid> peter__: simple google search reveals things like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883192
<flaccid> you probably want to change the resolution instead..
<flaccid> lots on google :) http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=7xX&q=terminal+resolution+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<peter__> no i dont want to because when a change to a !Virtual Terminal! with ctrl+alt+F2 the system is not interested in my X-Server resolution!
<peter__> i DO try to google it meanwhile
<kev_> flaccid: how do i give myself read/write/delete persmisions of a folder using terminal? nautlis wont load as root for some reason
<flaccid> peter__: thats correct. X runs on 1 virtual terminal.
<flaccid> !permissions | kev_
<ubottu> kev_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kev_> ta
<flaccid> peter__: you can also change the font: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-372239.html
<peter__> maybe u got me the wrong way a terminal not the konsole
<peter__> is it ok just to append a vga=normal to the menu.lst entry?
<peter__> so forget me... goodbye
<flaccid> i am talking about the virtual terminals aka ttys. X runs on 1 of them and this is totally independant of the other ttys in the runlevel
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> so emotional and impatient :)
<flaccid> peter__: yes. please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer which is a good reference/help thing
<peter__> its nothing emotional .... its about losing time... i lost enough for my whole life ... wrong job and so.
<peter__> but thank you for trying to help me...
<KyleNeedsHelp> hello  i need help with installing kubuntu 8.10 alpha 4 on fakeraid 0 (ICH10R)
<KyleNeedsHelp> someone can help me ?
<emilsedgh> !ask | KyleNeedsHelp
<ubottu> KyleNeedsHelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<KyleNeedsHelp> ahhh ok ^^
<detrate> Does kde have a window 'snap to edge' or 'edge attraction' like gnome?
<KyleNeedsHelp> i installed kubuntu 8.10 4 time and endless configuration
<KyleNeedsHelp> i followed many different howtos
<KyleNeedsHelp> for 10 hours now
<flaccid> KyleNeedsHelp: only hardy and prior support here
<flaccid> !intrepid | KyleNeedsHelp
<ubottu> KyleNeedsHelp: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<KyleNeedsHelp> when it boots i tells me could not find /dev/mapper/..........Volume01 (my raid file )
<flaccid> sounds about right for alpha software. anyway please take it to the right channel KyleNeedsHelp
<KyleNeedsHelp> so it possible that it is not my fault ? which version would you recommand to use for installing kubuntu on fakeraid 0 ?
<KyleNeedsHelp> recommend*
<flaccid> please read above
<KyleNeedsHelp> well, i just need to know which version is best for fakeraid and which image to use (desktop or alternate).
<Walzmyn> I've made 2 attempts at downloading intrepid and installing in a virtualization - neither worked. is anybody else having trouble?
<flaccid> this is not the channel for interepid support, see above and topic
<KyleNeedsHelp> i dont want interepid support
<flaccid> then why did you download it?
<flaccid> !download | KyleNeedsHelp
<ubottu> KyleNeedsHelp: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Walzmyn> the topic's long since rolled off and all i asked was if anybody else was getting faulty downloads
<flaccid> KyleNeedsHelp: so just download hardy as per above
<Walzmyn> what is fakeraid?
<flaccid> Walzmyn: you asked more than that. and for people to help you with your problem you need to give more information on what the error and actual problem are not 'doesn't work'
<KyleNeedsHelp> because i just though it is the newest version and maybe best for installing fakeraid, but now i am JUST interested which version (7.10 or 8.04 or 8.04.1 or what.ever0) is best for installing on fakeraid
<flaccid> KyleNeedsHelp: alpha software is not going to help you. download hardy from teh above link which is 8.04
<Walzmyn> flaccid, sorry, it just seems like the default answer on freenode is "this is not the correct forum" after a while it gets anoying
<flaccid> Walzmyn: you won't have a problem if you ask in the right channel
<Walzmyn> well, WTF is the right channel for a download of kubuntu if it's not #kubuntu?
<KyleNeedsHelp> which iso alternate or desktop ? or can i use both ?
<Walzmyn> I think the topic here is something like "all things related to kubuntu"
<KyleNeedsHelp> @wlzmyn #debian ^^
<flaccid> Walzmyn: your statement said that you had problems installing intrepid. intrepid support is in #ubuntu+1
<flaccid> KyleNeedsHelp: either. desktop is livecd and alternate is text based installer
<KyleNeedsHelp> just kidding
<flaccid> Walzmyn: thats not what the topic says.
<KyleNeedsHelp> does hardy support fakeraid ? i read somewhere that it is not support fakeraid
<Walzmyn> KyleNeedsHelp, just FYI i tried looking up what a fakeraid is and the first hit said "fakeraid is not supported by Ubuntu"
<flaccid> i just googled and seems a lot of people have done fake raid with hardy
<KyleNeedsHelp> @flaccid: is fakeraid support and if, is it stable to use ?
<flaccid> this is also backed up by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<flaccid> and the above is Official documentation :)
<KyleNeedsHelp> i know that page after 10hours of work
<flaccid> hmm i see your point. doesn't look like canonical supports it officialy
<KyleNeedsHelp> thank you
<peter__> does anybody know what could be the problem if  u have not more then 2 options to choose for screen resolution?
<flaccid> considering the warning, i'd wouldn't use fakeraid with ubuntu KyleNeedsHelp
<peter__> before i had about 10 options to choose from
<flaccid> peter__: could be thousands of reasons. it should advise in the x log which is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flaccid> reading that warning would of saved you 10 hours of time :O
<peter__> want to go to 1024x768 give me a tip .. no more modelines i see in xorg.conf yoda said.
<flaccid> like i said the log will say. feel free to pastebin it for the channel to look at
<KyleNeedsHelp> i have no other choise cause i have vista installed on fakeraid 0, so to whom can i talk who is experienced in raid and fakeraids ? any ideas
<KyleNeedsHelp> (btw)
<KyleNeedsHelp> i never give up !
<flaccid> KyleNeedsHelp: try #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu . someone probably would of help you already here if they did
<KyleNeedsHelp> ok thank you
<mcscruff> lo
<blackflag> Hello all :) I want to connect amachine via a "usb isdn modem" but dont know to find it under /dev so I know which device I have to choose under kppp.  Can someone help?
<jemand> irc.freenode.net:6667
<flaccid> blackflag: you would probably need a driver, so you should check dmesg when you plug it in and also google your model in google
<blackflag> yes , the driver is loaded. But I dont know how I can find it under /dev ?
<flaccid> check lshw and the logs to see if it mentions it i guess
<blackflag> in log is only shown that the driver is loaded not where it is located under /dev
<flaccid> and lshw ?
<blackflag> no, ther it is also not shown
<flaccid> hmm maybe there is  a way to work it out from lsusb
<flaccid> im really not sure how to work it out although there would obviously be a way
<blackflag> hmm, yes I had a look to lsusb. but can not find a way to find out how its now connected
<flaccid> blackflag: unplug the device, then plug it in then check ls -lt /dev
<frybye> hi - when inserting a usb pencil that is formated fat16 it does not get automatically mounted  - kde3 - how can I fix.. not sure exactly how to use mount command?
<flaccid> if udev or whatever hooks it up with the driver auto as per dmesg, it should be the last entry in that list as its done dynamically
<flaccid> frybye: do you get a popup asking you what to do when you instert it?
<frybye> no...flaccid
<flaccid> yep so thats a hald bug so goto disks & filesystems in system settings and see if you can configure it there
<frybye> hi again btw...
<flaccid> howdy
<frybye> flaccid: that last stuff for me???
<flaccid> yes sir sorry
<frybye> in settings I dont find anything related to disks and filesystems.. hmmm
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> sorry that was for blackflag
<frybye> hang on different settings menu point.. sorry..
<flaccid> well yeah sorry it was for you
<flaccid> yeah its in advanced i think
<frybye> thanks flaccid you are an ace.. hehe
<flaccid> cool
<kruk> hi
<kruk> is anytbody here?
<flaccid> wb jr
<flaccid> many people are here.
<kruk> now i see
<kruk> who is from poland? :)
<frybye> flaccid - when i plug in the usb pendrive it now opens a popup but says that i dont have the rights to mount etc..
<flaccid> !pl | kruk
<ubottu> kruk: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<flaccid> frybye: check the entry in fstab, if there is one, add the 'users' option to the entry
<flaccid> that should also be an option in the disks & filesystems frontend
<frybye> by editing the fstab.conf or ?
<flaccid> negative /etc/fstab
<frybye> ok... hang on...
<flaccid> so i have this commented out entry i need to use sometimes: #/dev/sdb1 /media/usb-disk auto users,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,exec,nosuid 0 0
<flaccid> notice the users option..
<frybye> can I use a normal   gedit /etc/fstab for that or do i need some sort of special **sudo??
<flaccid> use kdesudo
<SwK1> Hi Guys, Is there any option to do a remote login in kubuntu?
<frybye> flaccid:  this is already in there - not commented out   /dev/sdb1 /media/usb-disk auto users,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,exec,nosuid 0 0
<frybye> what -is- commented out is /dev/sda1  <-- do i need to change that...?
<frybye> eh - or should i perhaps past the whole thing for u to have a gander at...?
<flaccid> !xdmcp | SwK1
<ubottu> SwK1: xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<flaccid> SwK1: there is also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<frybye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40162/<--flaccid
<flaccid> frybye: as per sudo fdisk -l what is the usb disk or disk in question?
<frybye> flaccid it is /dev/sdb1
<SwK1> thanks guys, i tried this XDMCP but did not succeed so right now i am using x11vnc. probably i will give one more try.
<SwK1> does this XDMCP work with KDE? most of the help site says they work perfectly with GNOME
<pim_> probably
<flaccid> frybye: yep so you have nouser in there, you need to change that to users so any user can mount and not root only
<flaccid> SwK1: yes
<frybye> give me a clue how to do it - not with chmod or...?
<flaccid> frybye: no fstab is a text file, im saying edit and change the ext nouser to users in the entry
<flaccid> frybye: like http://paste.ubuntu.com/40165/
<SwK1> flaccid, you mean XDMCP will work with KDE?
<flaccid> totally. it has nothing to do with the DE but rather the X server
<SwK1> cool, so can i access the linux box from XP? should i install any other client software?
<frybye> flaccid:  so the nouser part just needs to move up a line so as not to be on its own - right?
<flaccid> SwK1: yes please read the link in full :p http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/procedure.html#REMOTE
<flaccid> frybye: no, you replace 'nouser' with 'users' just like my initial example and the pastebin i did back for you which is how your fstab should be for it
<SwK1> yes thanks i got it these are some of the clients on XP "Hummingbird's Exceed, Reflection X, X-Win32 or X-ThinPro"
<SwK1> so are there any open source client?
<frybye> I can copy it out of pastbin  40165 or???
<frybye> soory - didnt sleep to well not all that fit today..
<flaccid> SwK1: no idea, try ##windows
<flaccid> frybye: yeah
<frybye> tks
<SwK1> thanks flaccid :)
<flaccid> np
<uic> hey all
<uic> i already installed kubuntu on my desktop. i have a problem, my desktop is always empty. ( even i download extra files to it)
<uic> when i look with dolphin or konqureror, i can show the files
<uic> but, in desktop image, it's always empty
<uic> any idea?
<flaccid> !enter | uic
<ubottu> uic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> uic: are you on kde4?
<uic> flaccid, yep
<flaccid> uic: wrong channel, see topic for right channel. p.s. thats how it is meant to be.
<mcscruff> how do i show/hide plasma widgets (is there a way like osx)
<flaccid> mcscruff: wrong channel for kde4, see topic for right channel
<techbw> hi everyone,
<techbw> is there anyone out there that knows how to setup ivtv tuner to work with either kdetv or mythtv...mythtv preferable
<karin_> hi guys, one question, i downloaded a .deb file which should autoinstall itself when runned, it doesnt. maybe because i have an old kubuntu version, i dont want to upgrade because this version works too well and people who have hardy have lots of probs. i was wondering, is there a way to make this .deb file run and then autoinstall without upgrading the kubuntu version? thank you
<flaccid> karin_: define autoinstall please
<flaccid> because there is no such thing
<techbw> if you right click on the deb file you will find an option to install....or you could run through consol
<blackflag> !isdn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isdn
<blackflag> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<karin_> usually when you download a .deb file and you click on it, its installation starts and it does everything by itself
<flaccid> techbw: oh thats not auto at all, thats manual using GDebi. you can report a bug or just install it with dpkg
<karin_> techbw: thank you, i right click on it, selected "install" and it worked thank you
<techbw> np
<karin_> flaccid: it worked...
<flaccid> karin_: yes but the default file association must be wrong which is why a bug report would help us all avoid it :)
<karin_> and it is autoinstall since i didnt have to type anything like "make" or "make install" on any terminal...
<techbw> obviously your setup does not have .deb linked to your dpkg or whatever
<flaccid> you manually selected it for install. its not automatic at all
<techbw> any mythtv users out there...or dvb-t users
<karin_> well "automatic" like in windows flaccid, that you click on an installation file and it runs by itself without typing anything from the ms-dos prompt, was that clear?
<vikku> hi all, i just installe the ubuntu-restricted pkg but iam still not able to play the mp3, wmv
<techbw> run apt-get install xmms should install the required plugins
<flaccid> karin_: i understand but in linux this is not classed as automatic :)
<flaccid> !mp3 | vikku
<ubottu> vikku: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<techbw> what he meant was he did not how to get the installer to run
<tsuna27> hi i am having trouble with emerald
<flaccid> vikku: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<vikku> okey
<techbw> me too...don't worry....lol...seems to be bug...when I load theme it crashes
<flaccid> i understood it all :)
<tsuna27> every time i need to use the command emerald --replace
<flaccid> !compiz | tsuna27
<ubottu> tsuna27: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tsuna27> how do i make it do that on start up
<flaccid> !autostart | tsuna27
<ubottu> tsuna27: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<karin_> anyway, im sure you understood, but you're probably really picky and want to be ultra precise
<karin_> which is a good thing for an helper
<flaccid> karin_: pretty much sorry ...
<karin_> yes yes i understand, dont have to be sorry at all, you're right
<flaccid> automatic is defined way more cooler in linux
<flaccid> :O
<techbw> being precise is sometimes helpfull to us noobs...as we get to learn :-)
<flaccid> im still a noob
<techbw> lol...not quite as noob as some others.
<techbw> like me?
<karin_> dont think so eheh
<techbw> still learning every day, and hope to never stop
<flaccid> im just straight to the point on irc here so i sound a bit anal
<techbw> lol
<techbw> flaccid: do you know anything about v4l and mythtv?
<flaccid> negative, if i did i would of helped :)
<flaccid> i just use tvtime for my card and yet to set up a server for mythtv so something i havnt got experience in
<techbw> lol...that is the only complaint i have with linux....just the fact that getting these things to work.
<flaccid> well its not supported like windows or mac by vendors, thats the problem
<techbw> have not installed tvtime.  is it easy to setup?
<flaccid> yeah its very easy and its good. there are a couple of 'initial config' bugs but yeah its good
<techbw> yeah! I just wish vendors would give linux a break sometimes...The monopolising M$
<karin_> in case i wanted to how do i upgrade my fesity to hardy?
<flaccid> techbw: yeah they support what makes them money etc.
<techbw> you have and good sites for help with setup?
<flaccid> !upgrade | karin_
<ubottu> karin_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<geek_> techbw: well quite a few vendors do ship linux systems now at least
<flaccid> techbw: no im just referring to a bug in their packaging. its no big deal just about ownership of the config file. i can help you with that
<flaccid> i don't see many or if any tv tuner cards being supported officialy by vendors :)
<karin_> thank you
<karin_> bye
<flaccid> cia0
<flaccid> and in the tv tuner support thing, i meant linux support..
 * geek_ is sure there's a few, else mythtv wouldn't work ;p
<stephen_> would love to have my tv card working on linux...seems to be much better interface once working.
<stephen_> flaccid: is tv time in the repos? or build from source?
<flaccid> well i aint seen one and a lot of linux hardware support is not by the vendor but rather the community heh
<stephen_> answered that myself, in the repo
<flaccid> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 676 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<stephen_> busy installing now
<flaccid> run it from konsole after install and see if you have errors <-- advised
<stephen_> oh I already had it installed...problem it does not detect my tuner at /dev/video0 /dev/video23
<stephen_> don't know why though
<flaccid> stephen_: you just run it with the -d switch then to set the device
<flaccid> hmm it does defaul to /dev/video0 so run it from konsole to see the problem
<tsuna27> i want to do this http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac but the instruction r for gnome
<tsuna27> will it still work for me
<flaccid> tsuna27: join #ubuntu for help then
<flaccid> so yeah, you need to use gnome
<Dragonsshout> Hello people!
<tsuna27> since i am using kde4 i cant do it right
<tsuna27> so i need to remove kubuntu and install ubuntu
<Dragonsshout> Do you have also problems with WIFI on kubuntu and Knetworkmanager?
<lenstr> No
<flaccid> tsuna27: you only have to install the package ubuntu-desktop to get gnome
<flaccid> Dragonsshout: no.
<flaccid> hehe
<tsuna27> flaccid, how much space does that take up
<tyfon> on intrepid the knetworkmanager is struggeling atm i think
<lenstr> а чилаек молекла!
<tyfon> doesn't work here at least
<tyfon> for wifi
<geek_> !ru > lenstr
<ubottu> lenstr, please see my private message
<geek_> well i assume its russian anyway
<scifi> Hi guys,
<flaccid> tsuna27: no idea
<mcscruff> i think im gonna stick with hardy for a few years
<flaccid> it works very well for most users, for the rest they should submit a bug ie. knetworkmanager
<tyfon> hmm
<flaccid> it will only get better if we identify the problems and address them :)
<tyfon> i've tried on two diffrent laptops using 2 wifi cards on one and 1 on the other all diffrent.. neither work :p
<tyfon> but i can file bugs
<flaccid> doesn't sound like you know the reason why they didn't work. knetworkmanager is just a frontend to networkmanager and is here to stay for kubuntu
<flaccid> don't blame the client until you can prove it ;)
<scifi> yesterday i successfully installed kubuntu on my lappy and managed to get my wireless working. today i booted up and and kdewallet popped up and asked for my password, so i typed in the password that i had setup yesterday but it is not accepting it. I know its correct because i wrote it down. I managed to connect to the net by searching again for my wireless router and connecting without saving to the kdewallet. but i wud appreciate any hel
<tyfon> it works using wpa_supplicant, but yes its networkmanager.. knetworkmanager sends the correct dbus message to get them going
<tyfon> but then nothing happens :)
<flaccid> submit a bug then
<scifi> anyone else had this problem?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> network problem after moving from debian to kubuntu: network's up but I can't ping my server by name. resolv.conf looks ok.
<blackflag> I have connectet my telephone-system. Driver is loaded but can not find the device /dev/.... how to find that out?
<flaccid> DexterF: what error do you get?
<DexterF> pinging IP is alright so it's a resolve issue, but where?
<DexterF> flaccid: ping: unknown host xerxes
<blackflag> trying also gnome-ppp and using detecting and its not found
<blackflag> what is wrong?
<flaccid> DexterF: what is the hostname of your server and how do you resolve it?
<DexterF> flaccid: xerxes on domain citadel, what do you mean how?
<flaccid> DexterF: is it dns or nmb or other?
<flaccid> because this host is not in your dns
<DexterF> flaccid: dns. got a m0n0wall router/firewall with dhcp which puts the two machines on fixed IPs by MAC, and that server is confed to announce its name
<DexterF> plus it works fine from the same machine on debian
<DexterF> with the same resolv.conf
<flaccid> resolv.conf is not dns
<flaccid> thats local resolution
<flaccid> dhcp also has nothing to do with dns. do a host -v hostname on both machines and compare the difference. if the host is not in the dns forward zone then you are likely relying on nmb resolution which means samba and windows networking support eek
<DexterF> flaccid: um.. host -v output is... really non-human readable...
<DexterF> what should I look for?
<flaccid> feel free to pastebin both on 1 pastebin and i'll check it out to see problem
<flaccid> you should see 1. if they use the same dns server 2. if they return a result and what the difference is
<DexterF> flaccid: oh hey, on the server it returns almost nothing, seems there's the prob.. moment...
<DexterF> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/1183457
<DexterF> flaccid: 192.168.0.12 is the adress of said m0n0wall. so it asks it "who do you think xerxes is" and the wall replies: "no fscking idea", right?
<overmaster> Hello. I'd like to know if there's a way to assign mouse wheel movements to gwenview's previous and next hotkeys. I don't know how
<overmaster> Also, I'm using KDE 4.1, in case it's important
<crime> hello
<crime> can some one tell me how to make "resolv.conf" in the etc folder?
<DexterF> flaccid: compared: http://pastebin.ca/1183461
<DexterF> crime: "make"? should be there.
<flaccid> overmaster: wrong chan see topic
<flaccid> DexterF: the examples you gave are for 2 different hosts
<crime> no its not there kppp says i should ask my admin to make it
<DexterF> flaccid: and you wanted...?
<crime> me
<flaccid> DexterF: the same host for both. ie. the host that doesn't resolve
<flaccid> crime: in konsole, sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf
<crime> i wont to make a file called resolv.conf in the etc folder
<crime> ok
<DexterF> flaccid: from the machine that doesn't resolve or from here?
<crime> ok its there now. Many THANKS
<flaccid> DexterF: what is the actual hostname that doesn't resolve?
<flaccid> crime: np
<DexterF> flaccid: xerxes
<DexterF> flaccid: I'm on a box called shodan
<flaccid> so i on shodan you did host -v shodan but should of done host -v xerxes
<DexterF> flaccid: http://rafb.net/p/ExIxcB61.html
<DexterF> http://rafb.net/p/wd7ljt47.html
<flaccid> DexterF: what OS is xerxes?
<DexterF> flaccid: debian etch r4
<flaccid>  so to me it looks like you do not have a local dns server serving this hostname with a forward zone or equiv
<flaccid> 192.168.0.12 is m0n0wall?
<DexterF> I already went there, too, only to get pissed off by a guy called wols who obviously didn't get his wiener up last night or so and needed to vent... on me..
<DexterF> flaccid: yup, .12 is m0n0
<flaccid> if you have no dns server, there will be no resolution unless you run nmbd on the machine or a different protocol for ns resolution
<flaccid> so your behaviour seems normal
<DexterF> flaccid: how come I can ping shodan by name *from* xerxes
<DexterF> ?
<flaccid> let me look
<flaccid> how me that please
<flaccid> show me that in a pastebin sorry
<DexterF> ...and I just figured xerxes didn't lease an IP from the m0n0...
<flaccid> forget about dhcp, has nothing to do with resolution besides the nameserver addresses it gives out which will be m0n0wall IP
<DexterF> flaccid: http://rafb.net/p/AbAgf846.html
<flaccid> what OS etc. is shodan?
<DexterF> flaccid: till yesterday was debian etch, too, now kubuntu64b 8.04
<DexterF> the old debian resolv.conf looks just the same. search citadel, nameserver ....12
<flaccid> DexterF: on xerxes do nmblookup shodan and let me know
<DexterF> querying shodan on 192.168.0.255 / name_query failed to find name shodan
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> so what does /etc/resolv.conf look like on xerxes
<helpp> hi guys i need some help overhere... i run feisty, was trying to set up my video card from system and settings, i pushed "try" and the screen its all blurry, im not able to see anything i also tried to reboot with recovery mode but nothing happens, please help, i dunno what to do, thank you
<DexterF> flaccid: you said dhcp has nothing to with dns - from what I know *most* routers use dhcp hostname broadcasts to fill in on their local dns. don't know tho if m0n0 does
<DexterF> flaccid: search citadel / nameserver 192.168.0.12. all the same.
<flaccid> DexterF: the nameserver addresses are put in resolv.conf on unix systems from the dhcp server. both your hosts are you using the .12 for dns from that
<DexterF> flaccid: which implies that m0n0 on 12 *is* a dns server?
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> DexterF: does nmblookup shodan.citadel return same?
<flaccid> m0n0 is the dns server totally
<DexterF> this moment I read that in the web interface of m0n0wall, too - DNS fwder enabled = dhcp data is put there and it acts as a dns server.
<DexterF> which adds to my theory the problem is the missing dhcp lease. if it did that, it would have announced to .12
<DexterF> shodan.citadel fails as well
<flaccid> but you said nameserver 192.168.0.12 is in both client's resolv.conf
<flaccid> compare cat /etc/nsswitch.conf | grep hosts on both machines
<helpp> hey, noone can help??? plzzzz
<DexterF> flaccid: yes, but is that file regenerated on each boot? I don't think so. guess it always was like that
<blackflag> !usb ppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb ppp
<DexterF> helpp: patience
<blackflag> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<flaccid> DexterF: its static until changed by a dhcp server's lease which is what you are doing with the dhcp server
<blackflag> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<DexterF> helpp: more info. kub version, video card manufacturer, display type, steps you took so far
<helpp> its kubuntu feisty, i dont know my video card the display is not an lcd
<DexterF> helpp: you don't know the card...? does it say nvidia or ati when you start the box?
<helpp> i was on systemsettings>monitordisplay> then i changed the gamma and click on "try"
<flaccid> helpp: go to a tty by pressing ctrl+alt+f2, login then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<helpp> im from another pc now
<flaccid> helpp: after that run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<helpp> im trying right now thank you flaccid
<flaccid> k
<flaccid> DexterF: anyway, what you need is a dns server for local resolution. does m0n0wall do this yet ? eg. bind9
<DexterF> flaccid: I cant really tell. the info is confusing.
<DexterF> flaccid: http://rafb.net/p/vq0JsH96.html
<DexterF> dns fwd is enabled but there's no dns server in "general setup". neither of my boxes run bind but as we figured m0n0wall is a dns server
<blackflag> I looked here to configure my telphone system: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Setserial but I dont have ttyUSB* . USB- modules are loded. What is wrong? Can someone help?
<flaccid> yes so you need an authoritive dns server for your local domain/hosts
<DexterF> flaccid: like: set up bind on for example xerxes and tell m0n0wall to fwd there?
<helpp> flaccid, thank you so much, i solve my problem !!!!!!
<DexterF> can't figure tho why it worked so far
<flaccid> helpp: coolio!
<helpp> xDDD cya
<flaccid> ci0
<flaccid> cia0 even
<DexterF> how does one force a re-lease again on debian-like systems..?
<flaccid> DexterF: yeah so bind9 on a server. the dhcp server hands out that server's address as the dns server. that server dns forwards to your router or isp then. so it resolves the local domain and forwards for other addresses
<flaccid> DexterF: depends on how the interface is configured in /etc/network/intefaces and if dhclient is resident
<DexterF> flaccid: http://rafb.net/p/itXrR682.html
<DexterF> guess the dhcp in line 11 is what I'm after, huh? looks good tho
<flaccid> you sure the iface is eth2?
<DexterF> uh huh
<flaccid> DexterF: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DexterF> changed NICs around a bit and Bob knows why the only NIC is now eth2
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿﻿my samsung dvd burner reads a cd well under windows but not under kubuntu 8.04+kde4.1. ﻿could this be a problem with the linux kernel version?
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: wrong channel, see topic
<DexterF> ah shoot, time..
<blackflag> Where are now usb devices located under /dev/ ?I can not find under Hardy ttyUSB*. Can someone help?
<geek_> what kinda USB devices?
 * geek_ would think it depends
<flaccid> blackflag: not sure maybe its /dev/usbdev
<flaccid> sorry i meant /dev/bus/usb
<flaccid> that should be your usb ports
<flaccid> eg. /dev/bus/usb/001/001
<gerard_> prout
<blackflag> okay. I have an external usb telephone- system and I want to tell kppp which device it should use. How can I find that out?
<flaccid> blackflag: what is the entry in lsusb?
<blackflag> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 057c:2800 AVM GmbH ISDN-Connector TA
<flaccid> so im not sure but that could be /dev/bus/usb/004/002
<blackflag> okay, but there no way to give the path kppp
<DexterF> flaccid: ok, I need to run, thanks for all your help and time
<flaccid> np
<blackflag> okay I set a link to /dev/modem. Now its say: modem is busy
<flaccid> blackflag: pastebin ls /dev | grep -i usb
<flaccid> what is your file /dev/modem
<blackflag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40188/
<flaccid> dunno maybe you can use one of those 4.2 ones
<blackflag> you mean seeting a link from taht to modem? okay, Ill try it
<flaccid> just use it in the kppp config directly
<flaccid> don't stuff around with /dev symlinks etc.
<blackflag> okay Itried that Im getting  modem devices can not be open
<blackflag> what should I try next?
<flaccid> im afraid im out of ideas again
<blackflag> so something ha changed in hardy?
<flaccid> you had it working before?
<hunter> Hi!
<hunter> Hi! flaccid!
<blackflag> yes, since some time a had an older 2.4 kernel build to get it running. With the new kernel its not necessary, The driver is loaded. Im not able to find out which divice I have to use now for communication with modem.
<blackflag> an  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Setserial    isnt any help!!
<afeijo> hi group
<afeijo> how to change sudo crontab editor from vi to nano?
<flaccid> afeijo: for the current session in shell: export EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano
<afeijo> hi flaccid, it will wont be permanent, right?
<afeijo> it worked for what I need ATM, thanks for helping me again flaccid
<flaccid> yeah not permanent
<flaccid> im just trying to think of the right way to do it on ubuntu
<flaccid> probably put in .bashrc
<afeijo> it in a file in home dir, I changed that to my user
<afeijo> yeah, .bashrc I think it is it
<flaccid> afeijo: just can't remember if you put in ~/.bashrc or /root/.bashrc try them
<flaccid> im off cyas
<afeijo> I left su session, and returned, nano remain as crontab editor :)
<afeijo> ttyl
<administrator> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jeremie> how does this work?
<jeremie> wtf is this?
<jeremie> hello!?
<jeremie> lol
<ubuntu> SALUT,VORBESTE CINEVA SI ROMANESTE?
<ROSSDA> SALUT,VORBESTE CINEVA SI ROMANESTE?
<josa> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ROSSDA> OK,MERCI
<mtrinity> qui pe maide a install irc sous linux
<bdizzle> mtrinity: frances?
<bdizzle> #ubuntu-fr  , I believe
<Dragonsshout> Hello people
<bdizzle> hi Dragonsshout
<pablopablovski1> hey all. is there a safe way to uninstall kde 4.1 without breaking dependancies on my existing 3.5.9 install? I've tried 4.1, and I'm not ready to move over yet.... thx
<bdizzle> not sure
<bdizzle> I didn't think you could downgrade like that
<geek_> i don't think dependancies will be removed if you use apt
<kev_> Hey, i have an issue running a game (enemy territory) and teamspeak at the same time, well, got them running at the same time, but only the app started 1st gets sound..searched, found some, but they didnt work, wondered if anyone here would know how to sort it. The error i get from the sound init section on the console is:
<kev_> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<kev_> Could not open /dev/dsp
<kev_> tbh if i can get this working ill probably do away with windows all together, since i play enemy territory in competition i need voip.
<ActionParsnip> kev_: sup man?
<kev_> [16:58] <kev_> Hey, i have an issue running a game (enemy territory) and teamspeak at the same time, well, got them running at the same time, but only the app started 1st gets sound..searched, found some, but they didnt work, wondered if anyone here would know how to sort it. The error i get from the sound init section on the console is:
<kev_> [16:58] <kev_> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<kev_> [16:58] <kev_> Could not open /dev/dsp
<ActionParsnip> kev_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-accessibility/2006-September/001130.html
<concernedcitizen> are there any package out for kde-qt
<concernedcitizen> i mean mozilla-qt
<ActionParsnip> concernedcitizen: what do you mean?
<concernedcitizen> firefox's qt port?
<Dragonsshout> It's possible to install KDE 4.1 as an update from 3.5.9?
<josa> i believe yes... but that's just my gut feeling ;)
<ActionParsnip> Dragonsshout: indeed
<josa> add the kubuntu-kde4-desktop repositories
<josa> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<Dragonsshout> who had kde 4.1?
<Dragonsshout> thank's
<jussi01> concernedcitizen: go find apachelogger - I think he has a working deb - it may be in his ppa also.
<kev_> does this look like it supports 2 devices? : cat /proc/asound/pcm
<kev_> 00-02: ALC883 Analog : ALC883 Analog : capture 1
<kev_> 00-01: ALC883 Digital : ALC883 Digital : playback 1
<kev_> 00-00: ALC883 Analog : ALC883 Analog : playback 1 : capture 1
<ActionParsnip> kev_: dont flood
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> kev_: use pastebin
<kev_> will do
<ActionParsnip> kev_: maybe theres a room for the game. Im no good at audio in stuff. Is the app configured to use the correct /dev ?
<ActionParsnip> kev_: is the a /dev/dsp or whatever it was you said
<DexterF> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<mherm> I'm trying Kubuntu Interpid Alpha 4 under VirtualBox, but I'm unable to boot from the disk, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/40202/ Suggestions anyone?
<kev_> there device is there yeah, im working on it now
<jussi01> mherm: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid help :)
<ActionParsnip> mherm: intrepid isnt support here yet
<mherm> ok
<TomicBomb> yop :o
<tsuna27> #ubuntu
<florian> Is there a way to find out what files are accessed (like filemon in windows)?
<miglo> hi all - does someone know how to create an icon on the desktop for shutting down the pc?
<florian> miglo: think you should write a little script and put this to your desktop
<jussi01> miglo: not sure about the desktop, but there is a panel applet you can add
<smarty> is it possible to add a "Show Desktop" feature in KDE4? (as in kde3_
<doodoohead> hello all
<jussi01> smarty: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support :)
<smarty> gottcha
<florian> miglo: a script containing something like "kdesu halt"
<doodoohead> I am having a hell of a time installing 8.04, any way I cut it, the live cd freezes on boot at "install kubuntu"
<doodoohead> any help would be appreciated
<smarty> jussi - no one is answering over ther , do you know how to?
<Fargh_> hi
<miglo> thanks - found the applet now for which I was looking for  :-)
<NthDegree> zchef2k: you sure it isn't down to a lack of support to choose install kubuntu?
<NthDegree> You need Legacy USB Mode enabled on the CMOS Setup Utility (BIOS) if you have a USB keyboard
<sysadmin> hello my laptop went into suspend mode, now i can't start the system up because it won't let me decrypt the fs
<NthDegree> or if that is of no luck, go grab the Alternate CD
<Fargh_> got a small problem.  I have external USB drives.  They are not mounted when I log in.  I have to unplug then plug them back in before they are recognized.
<NthDegree> sysadmin: reformat the swap partition
<NthDegree> use a LiveCD to do this
<sysadmin> swap is encrypted
<zchef2k> NthDegree: thanks, but unfortunately I 've got one of those dang UEFI BIOS's that doesnt let you select anything...I'll try the alternate
<kev_> Hey, how do i stop artsd and make it stay stoppped? :D
<NthDegree> sysadmin: wipe out the swap partition and recreate it then
<NthDegree> kev_: easy, turn it off on the KDE settings
<NthDegree> K Menu > System Settings > Sound System
<kev_> Using Gnome, sorry :o
<NthDegree> Uncheck "Enable the sound system"
<Fargh_> got a small problem.  I have external USB drives.  They are not mounted when I log in.  I have to unplug then plug them back in before they are recognized.
<Fargh_> :)
<NthDegree> Fargh: edit /etc/fstab
<NthDegree> add a set of lines for them =]
<NthDegree> then it can be mounted on boot
<sysadmin> NthDegree: there isn't a boot option to say resume=no ?
<miglo> florian: do you wants to know if the file/dir has been modified or which process has accessed it?
<NthDegree> sysadmin: I don't know of any for that, I don't have a laptop I just know the basics of how it resumes
<Fargh_> NthDegree: where can I get the info to put in fstab ?
<florian> miglo: both would be the best, but knowing the process should be enough
<sysadmin> thanks ill just blat the swap
<NthDegree> Fargh: you need to know the device file it uses and pick a place to mount to
<miglo> florian: hm, I remember that the "watch" command used with option "-d" makes it possible to monitor for file/directory changes
<NthDegree> and the filesystem it uses
<NthDegree> the only hard part is knowing the device file
<miglo> florian: there are a couple of examples in the man pages
<NthDegree> my advice is look at dmesg @ Fargh
<NthDegree> when you plug it in and unplug it
<NthDegree> it may give you a clue as to the device file
<NthDegree> but the rest is easy
<NthDegree> mkdir /mnt/whatevernameilike
<NthDegree> then nano /etc/fstab
<NthDegree> and add a line like
<florian> miglo: Thank you, looks interesting
<NthDegree> /dev/nameofdevicefile /mnt/whatevernameilike auto defaults 0 0
<Fargh_> /dev/sdc1	/media/My Book	auto	defaults	0	0
<Fargh_> that ?
<miglo> florian: "lsof" - list open files could also be interesting for you
<Fargh_> hmm .. i need to make it readonly first
<richa> hi
<olivier> bonjour
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<olivier> ok
<jussi01> olivier: feel free to ask your question in enlish here tohugh :)
<rexx> hi all!
<rexx> having some  problems with cups in kubuntu 8.04
<rexx> trying to run kdesu kprinter or system settings-> printing -> administrator mode I get Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: /var/run/cups/cups.sock: read failed (14).
<rexx> is there a way to reconfigure cups ?
<Fargh_> NthDegree: thank you very much !
<NthDegree> Fargh: I guess you did it =]
<NthDegree> Well done ^^
<NthDegree> Now if HAL ever breaks you can sort any drives that disappear
<NthDegree> (similar procedure for that too)
<Fargh_> sudo fdisk -l reveals most information :)
<shadowhywind> hay all, install kubuntu onto an external hdd and want to install grub to it, any ideas on how?
<drkguy> Hi
<steven_> hello
<steven_> just downloaded Konversation
<drkguy> Is KDE4 final on ubuntu's repos?
<drkguy> Or is it the beta?
<s_Even> i believe it is final
<s_Even> not sure
<s_Even> i use xfce
<drkguy> Xfce is a lil bit lame
<drkguy> although it's really light
<s_Even> no, i lik eit ^^
<drkguy> lol
<s_Even> Actually i don't like KDE
<ulusoy> slm.
<drkguy> Then y are you here?
<s_Even> to much lay-out
<s_Even> to slow :p
 * _2 uses blackbox when he uses a gui
<drkguy> s_Even: My machine's performance is not affected by KDE
<s_Even> 'cause conversations default channel is this one ^^
<drkguy> s_Even: Thanks to my dual-channel 2G RAM setup
<s_Even> lol
<drkguy> :D
<s_Even> i have a 512
<s_Even> ram
<drkguy> O.o
<s_Even> notebook of dell
<drkguy> That's pretty low
<s_Even> it is ^^
<drkguy> lol
 * drkguy doesn't have a swap
<_2> drkguy kde doesn't need 2g ram.  i ran kde 3.5 on a p1 with 64m ram for a while.
<drkguy> _2: dude, i mostly use my comp for gaming, that's why i need 2G Ram
<drkguy> Hehehehe
<_2> oh and that ^ wihtout swap.
<drkguy> The best QT App: Amarok
<drkguy> Hehehe
<s_Even> true
<_2> i just saying that mentioning how much ram you have in a line about kde not bogging down is like saying the sky is blue because i have a hangnail
<s_Even> lol
<drkguy> lol
<drkguy> _2: dude, i have a good sempron processor, ram is not the crucial fact
<_2> ram is not an issue at all.  fsb and cpu are the issues.
<Eruaran> hi guys
<Eruaran> I heard a rumor that canonical was dropping support for kubuntu, is this true ?
<drkguy> _2: Yeah
<s_Even> hope not...
<drkguy> Eruaran: I don't think so
<Eruaran> ok
<drkguy> Eruaran: *ubuntu are the most important canonical projects
<drkguy> xubuntu, edubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu and gobuntu
<Eruaran> Cause I was thinking I might have to look for another distro :(
<_2> Eruaran if so the site should tell you   http://www.ubuntu.org    kubuntu.org ...
<drkguy> Eruaran: you should NOT look at the side of gentoo/slackware
<drkguy> and that kind
<Eruaran> slackware scares me a bit
<drkguy> Eruaran: then you won't even like gentoo
<White_Pelican> I used it years ago
<White_Pelican> I just switched from gentoo to kubuntu
<Eruaran> I've been happily using Kubuntu since 2005
<Eruaran> I tried opensuse the other day...
<White_Pelican> I believe in Mark Shuttleworth's credo - itr should just work
<Eruaran> I still don't like it
<drkguy> White_Pelican: I used gentoo last days, 6 hours to install KDE
<drkguy> lol
<White_Pelican> I would never use opensuse
<sourcemaker> are there java bindings for kde?
<Eruaran> they had a kde4 desktop but they renamed stuff
<drkguy> what's up with SuSe?
<Eruaran> So 'system settings' isn't system settings...
<White_Pelican> they are novell and novel sold out years ago to microstink
<SeySayux> sourcemaker: yes i think so
<Eruaran> Its something else that I cant remember the name of
<Eruaran> it was just annoying
<Eruaran> and yast was meh
<White_Pelican> what version of kde Eruaran ?
<drkguy> White_Pelican: lol
<_2> i have used redhat 7,8,9 mandrake 9,10 slackware 4,5(non-release release) debian etch debian/dsl *ubuntu 5.4,6.6   and it seems to be that  linux is linux is linux...
<sourcemaker> SeySayux: so I can develop kde applications based on java or is there no really support for that... propertly I should learn C++
<s_Even> don't sourcemaker!
<Eruaran> White_Pelican: well it was 11.0 so admittedly they were still on 4.0.x
<s_Even> learn java ;)
<drkguy> White_Pelican: novell is lame, the only think we should thank them is compiz
<SeySayux> sourcemaker: yes it's indeed best to learn c++ as there is not much java documentation at all... but normally it shout work
<White_Pelican> oh ok
<s_Even> cross-platform :p
<White_Pelican> I have to stry to remember the name of it
<Eruaran> I tried installing kde on windows the other day
<SeySayux> s_Even: cross-platform + KDE?
<White_Pelican> I know it's not kde control center anymore
<drkguy> Eruaran: success?
<Eruaran> it didn't quite work properly
<_2> sourcemaker a lot of kde stuff is writen is python
<Eruaran> dolphin ran though
<Eruaran> :p
<s_Even> @Eruaran: lol
<White_Pelican> as far as I'm concerned, kde 4 is not ready yet
<drkguy> Eruaran: but it worked, right?
<White_Pelican> maybe with 4.2
<Eruaran> drkguy: yes
<sourcemaker> _2:   cool... so as java expert... it is propertly a nice challange for me... to lern c++ and qt ;-)
<Eruaran> drkguy: the only reason was becuase I wanted K3b on my workstation at work
<drkguy> Eruaran: Maybe i'll give it a try
<Eruaran> :p
<s_Even> but i should go
<drkguy> Who Said NeroLinux?
<drkguy> XD
<Eruaran> drkguy: I tried a reinstall but that seemed to foul things up a bit
<drkguy> BRB
<sourcemaker> _2: can you give me an example... which kde application is written in python?
<aaron1> hi
<aaron1> i have a question, is there a suse like menu available for kubuntu?
<_2> sourcemaker oh kdeink2desktop for example
<sourcemaker> _2: ok
<_2> k3b uses python
<sourcemaker> _2: the complete user interface?
<White_Pelican> aaron1, I believe the opensuse kde menu is very similar if not an exact copy of kubuntu's kde 4 menu
<_2> sourcemaker no, not writen in but uses
<_2> sourcemaker i probably should have worded it differently.  i think most of the things that are "writen in" python are more sub/applets that the kde system uses.
<_2> not major applications
<sourcemaker> _2: ok... nice to know
<_2> sourcemaker if jucato is in #kubuntu-kde4 he would be a good one to talk to about this.   he's part of the kde team and a kubuntu developer
<Nyad> hi. can some people run this command and tell me if their cpu temp is near that value $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature    coz mine gives a constant value of 40 when I know that it's really 48 degrees celcius
<Lalo2> Hi! I need some help... my kubuntu freezes!!
<Nyad> my friend's says 14 which is ludicrous
<_2> Nyad no therm sensor here.
<Nyad> Lalo2, what more can you tell us?
<aaron1> kde 4 menu looks like opensuse's ?
<aaron1> hmm i didn't know that
<_2> Nyad i wrote http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d14a7f1c7 but like i said this box doesn't have a therm sensor
<_2> looks like that script calls a function that most boxen wont have.  so it's probably not very useful in the wild.
<Dragon_Master> I need some help with enabling java on firefox
<Nyad> _2, I get this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5c5e7910
<dakota> hola buenas
<_2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_2> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<_2> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Nyad> _2, did you get my last message?
<_2> Nyad looking
<coreymon77> Dragon_Master: whats the matter with java on firefox?
<_2> Nyad yes that's what i was talking about  ^  function you don't have.  one could delete the line with the C-F in it
<Dragon_Master> I've made the symbolic link
<Dragon_Master> but its not detecting java
<Nyad> _2, it gives me the same incorrect value of 40
<_2> Nyad or i could add the function to the script...    i didn't really write it to be portable...
<_2> Nyad hmmm  and you know that the value is wrong ?
<coreymon77> Dragon_Master: give me a sec
<Nyad> yup. my cpu is at 48. if I reboot into bios quick I can find the temp of 48
<Nyad> plus I had a friend in the same room as me and his said his temp was 14
<_2> Nyad heh without a thermal chip that would be impossable...    short of using ice water anyway.
<Nyad> yup :)
<Nyad> you think it may be a bug?
<coreymon77> Dragon_Master: so, you installed in properly
<_2> Nyad what do you get from lm_sensors --> sensors_detect
<coreymon77> Dragon_Master: it
<Dragon_Master> yes
<coreymon77> Dragon_Master: which one, sun java?
<Dragon_Master> yea
<_2> sorry Nyad that's dash rather than underscore
<Nyad> _2, it wants me to install some kernel modules when I run sensors which tells me to run sensors-detect but from there I'm lost...
<Nyad> I ran it
<Nyad> but...
<coreymon77> Dragon_Master: you done the update alternatives yet?
<Dragon_Master> yea
<_2> Nyad usually the defaults will work... "worth a try"   then see what it says.
<_2> Nyad cause i'm "guessing" that you didn't actually have support for your sensors is the reason they didn't change any.
<_2> but that is a guess   ^
<coreymon77> Dragon_Master: so you have run the sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun command?
<Nyad> when I run sensors it says 43
<_2> that sounds more like right.    put a heavy load on it for a few seconds and check it again.
<Dragon_Master> not that one
<Nyad> ok
<Dragon_Master> No alternatives for xulrunner-addons-javaplugin.so.
<_2> btw shutdown is cpu intense  so it read a little high on a reboot.
<coreymon77> Dragon_Master: run this
<coreymon77> java -version
<Dragon_Master> java version "1.6.0_06"
<Dragon_Master> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
<Dragon_Master> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 10.0-b22, mixed mode, sharing)
<coreymon77> Dragon_Master: okay then
<coreymon77> Dragon_Master: run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<coreymon77> then make sure you choose the sun java version you installed
<Dragon_Master> There is only 1 program which provides java
<Dragon_Master> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> now do the symbolic link thing for firefox
<smarty> anyone know why i cant add more desktops? im only limited to 2... i tried adding 4 (total) but it just reverts back to 2
<coreymon77> Dragon_Master: btw, firefox should be completely shut down when doing this
<_2> shutdown firefox ?
<_2> :)))
<djdarkman> smarty: right click pager on your panel (the desktop preview applet) and select Configure Desktops
<Dragon_Master> whats the command for deleting a symbolic link and creating one =P I was using a guide
<coreymon77> Dragon_Master: just go to the directory you made the link in with konqueror or something like that and delete it
<smarty> djdark: i tried to add more, but it goes back to 2 after i hit apply
<_2> Dragon_Master rm /path/to/link.name   ln -s inode linkename
 * djdarkman is drinking cofee to regain his suppernatural programming skills
<djdarkman> smarty: do you have compiz or something else like it?
<smarty> dj : i think i do
<_2> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<_2> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<smarty> yes i do
<djdarkman> smarty: if you use compiz, then you have to configure it in compiz, that's your problem
<smarty> ahhh... i fell like an idiot
<smarty> thanks
<_2> youre welcome.   we're always glad to impart that feeling :)))
<djdarkman> smarty: took me too a while too to find it :D
<smarty> haha. atleast you did find it, and i thank you for that :D
<Nyad> _2, x-crashed but my temp is now 38
<Nyad> which is great :)
<_2> Nyad k  you all good then ?
<_2> or do we know how you crashed x ?
<Nyad> it's all good. but it still seems that the file in proc is wrong which I think means there's a bug in linux or else just ubuntu
<coreymon77> wow, everyone having big problems today
<coreymon77> talking to someone in another channel who managed a kernel panic
<_2> Nyad by all means "file it"
<_2> !bug | Nyad
<ubottu> Nyad: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Nyad> _2, will do
<_2> coreymon77 kernel panic is common on the upgrade it seems    was theres an upgrade ?
 * djdarkman 's big problem is that, it's sunday, sadly that's  beyond repair
<coreymon77> _2: not on linux
<coreymon77> _2: this is on the mac channel
<djdarkman> lol
<_2> oh!
<coreymon77> getting osx to kernel panic is not easy
<coreymon77> you actually have to try
<_2> djdarkman not beyond repair...  but the fix will probably take a few hours of hard work....
<djdarkman> _2: can't wait for the patch :D
<_2> it'll be here tomarrow i hear   lol
<djdarkman> coreymon77: it's because osx is built for a limited number of hardware
<coreymon77> djdarkman: true, hence why it is hard
<_2> hmmm delete it's libC and the kernel will panic
<coreymon77> djdarkman: getting osx to kernel panic is quite a feat
<_2> if it can be broken, i can break it.  i have even cracked open ball bearings to see what was in them...
 * djdarkman thinks getting linux to kernel panic on hardware that Linus Torvalds uses is quite hard work too :D
<_2> linus who ?
<djdarkman> _2: don't tell me I've misspelled his name
<coreymon77>  /facepalm
<_2> :)))
<_2> no it was a joke.    i can't spell my own name so i'm not about to correct others.
<djdarkman> well wikipedia says I`m correct http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds
<_2> any time someone mentions linus or stalman or ...   i might say    who ?     just to see what the reaction is.
<djdarkman> _2: a lot of people use linux not knowing these two guys
<_2> yeah.
<djdarkman> basicly they are partialy right, if you buy a car you don't realy care who designed it's motor
<_2> and most of them are found in #ubuntu  at some point in time.
<_2> that channel has more   "where's my C:"   than i can do anything with.
<coreymon77> meh, lunch time
<_2> i mean i'm pretty new to the whole linux/opensourse thing but some of the questions are not even fit for ##windows  let alone a linux help channel
<djdarkman> _2: some people like gnome, and most of them are not power users, but not understanding your computer is a platform independant bug
<coreymon77> djdarkman: hence why windows will never be bug free
<coreymon77> lol
<_2> djdarkman yeah.    ^   that.
<coreymon77> now its definitely lunch time
<djdarkman> coreymon77: the problem is not Windows, KDE or GNOME, the problem is that some people want computers to read their mind
<coreymon77> djdarkman: didnt i just finish saying lunch tim
<coreymon77> e
<Eruaran> all mono stuff now uninstalled
<djdarkman> Eruaran: don't like mono? :)
<_2> djdarkman this is way off topic and i'll take full responsability for it,  seeing that i did kinda start it.   but; and why is it that someone thinks they want that croud to switch from windarz to linux ???    is beyond me.     if they want their computer to "just do it, just work, just read my mind"   why do "they" want them to switch from windows to linux     don't tell me we need more of them using linux so it will grow...
<Eruaran> djdarkman: no
<Eruaran> djdarkman: It was an accident it got installed in the first place
<Eruaran> djdarkman: I installed something not realising it was mono dependant
<Eruaran> till I saw all those monolibs appearing
<_2> i'm like   but isn't that what actually stunted windows growth.   idiot frendly means unusable to the rest of us.
<_2> </rant>
<Eruaran> I think I screamed like Flanders
<djdarkman> _2: some people just can't realise the difference between user friendly and idiot friendly
<_2> djdarkman ah  you know i think you really put your fingure on it there.
<_2> finger
<djdarkman> _2: I have much experiance on this topic :)
<_2> djdarkman :)
<Eruaran> My mother likes linux better than windows
<_2> mine did too while she lived.
<White_Pelican> I like your mom :)
<Eruaran> My mother likes Dragon Player
<Eruaran> And hates Windows media player
<Eruaran> Thats the whole decision for her
<White_Pelican> she has good taste Eruaran
<White_Pelican> :)
<White_Pelican> it's why I call it winblows
<White_Pelican> :)
<djdarkman> <offtopic meta="noindex,nofollow">back 4-6 years I was considered a shaman because I've had a computer and known "secret" ways to make windows work</offtopic>
<_2> lol
<_2> well   if no one is going to break anything, just to give us something to do.   then i'm off to supper
<White_Pelican> it should just work :)
<tony_> anyone know why mythtv wouldn't show up in the repos?
<_2> !info mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.21.0+fixes16838-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 76 kB
<_2> you don't have multivers enabled
<_2> e
<_2> anyone know a good sourses.list for "debian" stable ?
<m_tadeu> hi
<m_tadeu> how stable is interpid?
<_2> alpha
<tony_> my /etc/sources.list has nothing
<djdarkman> m_tadeu: if you are not a developer, who like fixing broken things, don't use it!
<_2> tony_ it's /etc/apt/so*
<tony_> thanks
<_2> !tab | tony_  ffr this wlll help you on things like that
<ubottu> tony_  ffr this wlll help you on things like that: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tony_> it's still not finding it
<tony_> nm, it's just that one app
<m_tadeu> djdarkman: got it ;)
<_2> any changes in /etc/apt/sources.list must be followed by an apt-get update   or the equevilant in what ever dpkg frontend you use.
<_2> i.e.  you must fetch the packages list files from the repo you added.
<Boris85> Guten Abend, kennt jemand ein gutes wiki um den bootsplash bei kubuntu zu ändern? möglichst nicht von ubuntuusers, die seite ist ja down. Danke
<engineer> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<_2> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<Boris85> thx
<_2> denada
<buckethead> How do you know the different ! commands? Is there a master list, or are you that good?
<coreymon77> buckethead: who are you talking to
<engineer> in the console
<engineer> hit tab
<_2> buckethead yes  :)
<buckethead> I meant the commands to the bot.
<engineer> ah
<neptunepink> There's a URL somewhere
<_2> there is a list   and no i don't look at it.
<coreymon77> buckethead: well, most of them just make sense
<neptunepink> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<engineer> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<neptunepink> hmm, that's not it. Oh well. ^_^
<coreymon77> buckethead: usually you just type ![whatever you want] and that normally works
<buckethead> !madlinuxskills
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about madlinuxskills
<buckethead> That makes two of us, bot boy.
<_2> someone care to test this for me.  i'd like to know if it's portable.  other linux distros prefered but newer ubuntu needs tested too
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d88bc75f
<Nyad> hi. I just installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop but it seems to have installed kde4.0.3
<Nyad> instead of kde4.1
<_2> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_2> and is it too slow ?    i hope that using find on /proc doesn't bog down.
<_2> bogg
<buckethead> Hmm. I got a pair of 'temp missings'. Its possible my A7V doesn't have temp sensors, but I would expect my toshiba lappy to have something..
<_2> buckethead ok i will go back and work on it some more.
<_2> thanks for the input.
<miltonjohn> hi
<Nyad> hi
<miltonjohn> hi how can i choose the rootpartition to install grub on it instead of mbr when i try to install kubuntu
<Nyad> when you reach the end of the installer it allows you to pick where to install grub when you click on advanced optioons
<miltonjohn> sure i know that i can choose wich hd but not partition
<neptunepink> ahh, how do you say germany in country code?
<neptunepink> whoops, -= that
<_2> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<miltonjohn> postleitzahl
<miltonjohn> maybe?
<Nyad> miltonjohn, yes
<Nyad> it means postal code
<_2> miltonjohn there should be an option durring the install process.
<_2> miltonjohn unless it has greatly changed you can select the partition as well as the drive
<miltonjohn> for kubuntu 08.04
<miltonjohn> ?
<_2> miltonjohn if you need that option and don't have it.  don't install grub and then manually install it from the same cd
<_2> !grub | miltonjohn
<ubottu> miltonjohn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<miltonjohn> grub-install by terminal thanks
<_2> welcome
<_2> buckethead one more time   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5f92b00e  if you don't mind
<aaron1> does compiz come preinstall on kubuntu?
<_2> no
<_2> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<buckethead> One sec _2.
<_2> !kde4 | aaron1
<ubottu> aaron1: KDE 4.1.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<_2> you might prefer the effects in kde4     just a thought
<aaron1> so i have to install kde 4.1 & compiz
<_2> no
<_2> i was offering an alternative
<aaron1> oh
<aaron1> i was going to install kde 4.1
<buckethead> 4.1 is more fun than compiz, imho.
<aaron1> ??
<_2> it has three dee crap built in   so you may like that.
<aaron1> i thought compiz was graphic effects
<shadowhywind> hay all I just installed kde4.1 (intreped) when i try to open adept i get kapture::PkgSystem::PkgSystem()  KCrash: Application 'adept_manager' crashing... KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.   any ideas?
<_2> i thought kde4 was too
<_2> shadowhywind wrong channel
<shadowhywind> oh poo!!!
<_2> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<shadowhywind> I joined the kde4 channel.. but didn't switch tabs.. hehe
<_2> :)
<aaron1> mayve i should wait until oct
<shadowhywind> saw you guys talking bout 4.1 and didn't bother to double check (hehe)
<aaron1> before installing kubuntu that way i won't have any problems installing kde4
<buckethead> aaron1: Kde 4.1 has graphic toys too.
<aaron1> had lil experience with debian back in 2003 last time i tried linux
<_2> aaron1 maybe you are not yet familear with the quote "Q. what do linux users do?  A. they install software."   ;/
<_2> there is a reason that is funny,
<aaron1> lol i'm just scared i might destoy my install
<_2> there is also a reason it's not....
 * _2 used to say.   "i reload twice a week, whether i need to or not..."    :)
<miltonjohn> bb
<LoCaLMaChIn1> anyone know what is wrong with the ubuntu channel
<_2> i installed this particular system july 05 and in june 06 upgraded   been using it ever sense
<_2> LoCaLMaChIn1 something wrong with it ?
<_2> LoCaLMaChIn1 other than the overload of "where's my C:"  i mean ?
<LoCaLMaChIn1> yeah its like freezing when I try to swtich it freezes
<_2> hmmm i'd watch the network for intruders for a bit.   check logs maybe.   it may be someone testing their skills as a blackhat ;/
<LoCaLMaChIn1> I type in #ubuntu then it acts like it is going to open then freezes
<LoCaLMaChIn1> a black hat
<_2> as opposed to a whitehat
<LoCaLMaChIn1> 2 whats a blackhat sorry sort of a newbie
<LoCaLMaChIn1> and why am I being prevented from logging into the ubuntu channel
<_2> ever watch any old western movies ?   the men with black hats were always the vilian and the guy with the white hat the "good guy"     from that tradition the hacking world developed two branches of network cracking experts    white and black hats.  go figure.
<LoCaLMaChIn1> so you think the black hat are screwing with me
<coreymon77> LoCaLMaChIn1: maybe you were banned?
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> out of curiosity, how would I go about viewing all computers on the network I am connected to?
<_2> i'm neither.  but i'm smart enough to know if i wanted to find 'newbeez' to test my skills on,   #ubuntu would be the best place in the world to idle
<_2> bdizzle you mean just to find them ?    nmapfe
<bdizzle> and then create a second connection to that computer on top of the current connection to the internet
<coreymon77> LoCaLMaChIn1: do you get anything saying that you were banned when you try and join?
<LoCaLMaChIn1> but why would I be banned I don't even go in that channel
<bdizzle> command not found
<coreymon77> i dunno
<LoCaLMaChIn1> no just freezes
<coreymon77> if you dont go into that channel, why does it matter
<coreymon77> this channel is better anyways
<coreymon77> :P
<LoCaLMaChIn1> my buddies list freezes and the main chat window
<_2> LoCaLMaChIn1 are you banned ?   if so the server window will have a message explaining that.
<bdizzle> basically, I have to connect to my campus network for wireless internet access, but I also want to try to connect over the network to my desktop to access / modify / add / delete files from it without physically being in the room
<LoCaLMaChIn1> no not banned just the window freezes
<_2> LoCaLMaChIn1 try another client.  maybe it's a bug
<LoCaLMaChIn1> must be a bug how do I try another client
<LoCaLMaChIn1> should change my screen name?
 * _2 hopes LoCaLMaChIn1 makes it to the other channel...
<_2> client == application
<_2> the software you used to get here.    konversation   for instance
<Vutral> mhm
<_2> gaim  xchat  mirc   irssi ...
<bdizzle> _2: okay, program installed. how do I use it?
<Vutral> too ful here
<LoCaLMaChIn1> I am using Gaim messenger
<LoCaLMaChIn1> thats all I got
<_2> bdizzle open it.  it's pretty streight forward
<Vutral> who was on froscon
<fitoria> hi
<bdizzle> yeah, the target host, what is that? like the IP address?
<_2> bdizzle it's an fe == front end   to nmap     i.e. a gui for it.
<bdizzle> yeah, I appreciate that part
<fitoria> I tried to play a rmvb file in kaffeine it plays but the audio is pretty bad
<bdizzle> I like front ends
<fitoria> any idea?
<_2> bdizzle yeah   ip range that you want to scan
<_2> fitoria only thing i would think of is try vlc
<bdizzle> ok
<dennister> hey ppl: having real killing a process that's named in []'s
<dennister> killall's not working
<_2> dennister cause it's a kernel thred
<_2> you don't kill kernel threds
<_2> bh
<_2> my  key is sticking
<_2> AA
<bdizzle> okay, so if I wanted to scan 255.255.255.1 to 255.255.255.255, how would I enter that into the target field?
<dennister> ok, so what do i do?
<bdizzle> just 255.255.255.1 - 255.255.255.255 ?
<buckethead> reboot?
<_2> dennister in most cases if you have to kill a kernel thread you remove the module    modprobe -r name
<_2> depends on what it is actually
<dennister> _2: yes, and when I tried the modprobe -r name, terminal told me FATAL: Module speakup is in use
<LoCaLMaChInE> the ubuntu channel is pretty much toast on my comp
<_2> dennister so lets stop guessing and why don't you reviel what exactly you are trying to kill
<dennister> i need to remove it so i can make a small change
<dennister> speakup
<bdizzle> _2:  ? what format does the range have to be in?
<_2> bdizzle i just use dotted decimal   like   192.168.0.0/16   scan all the 192.168.*.*
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<bdizzle> and what is the /16 for?
<LoCaLMaChInE> the reason I am trying to get in ubuntu is because I am looking for someone
<bdizzle> ....
<_2> bdizzle class
<bdizzle> class?
<_2> bdizzle a class is /8 b class is /16  c class is /24 ...     a.b.c.d
<bdizzle> um, ok
 * _2 hopes no network engineer sees his gibberish
 * _2 hides...
<LoCaLMaChInE> Barack Omaha for president????????????>:o
<Dragnslcr> /XX is the number of significant bits, the rest of the 32 bits being variable
<_2> bdizzle i obviously don't know the jargon.
<Dragnslcr> So /16 means the first 16 bits are fixed, and the rest can be anything
<bdizzle> yeah, but at least you know what to do. I don't even know that much
<gkffjcs> are scp and ssh relatively the same thing, just scp is used specifically file transfer?
<bdizzle> I believe so gkffjcs
<dennister> _2: i'm trying to stop/killall speakup process, to make a small change, but when I give the command "modprobe -r speakup" the error message is FATAL: module in use
<Dragnslcr> e.g. 192.168.0.0/16 means all addresses between 192.168.0.0 and 192.168.25..255
<bdizzle> gah how is it this hard to set up a computer to computer network
<_2> gkffjcs part of the same package using the same protocal  but highly different in actual use
<Dragnslcr> gkffjcs- scp copies files across an SSH session
<LoCaLMaChInE> stupid ubuntu channel
<_2> dennister ok pastebin your pstree
<bdizzle> ok
<_2> scp can copy from one remote host to another remote host    kinda kewl
<bdizzle> very
<LoCaLMaChInE> BIll Gates for president!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-D
<_2> only if he'll pay off the debt.
<bdizzle> ...and suddenly I hear the sound of millions of geeks crying out in pain at the thought
<dennister> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40257/
<_2> just remember bill was a geek once too
<LoCaLMaChInE> he has millions he can pay off anything
<coreymon77> nah, he was just a dork
<bdizzle> yes, but he sold his soul
<gkffjcs> thanks, _2 that's what I thought.
<coreymon77> he didnt even make dos
<LoCaLMaChInE> to the devil
<LoCaLMaChInE> yeah the story was he copied the software from apple
<bdizzle> ...I'm sure everyone here has seen Pirates of Silicon Valley, we don't need it re-told
<_2> dennister i don't see it in there.
<LoCaLMaChInE> BIll Gates or Arnold Sxhwartznegger
<_2> dennister am i missing something ?
<coreymon77> actually, the one i heard is that he bought it off some guy cheap and then claimed it was his
<LoCaLMaChInE> coreymon77 it wouldn't surprise me
<dennister> _2: no, it's not whowing up in pstree...does show up near bottom when i " ps aux"...hold on
<LoCaLMaChInE> just like I think the bush daughter cheated on her S A TS
<_2> fellows! i have to go.   someone help dennister see what is going on, and get it streightened out.   thanks.
<dennister> ok, results from ps aux is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/40259/
<LoCaLMaChInE> later 2
<dennister> speakup is process I'm trying to stop/kill, it's near the bottom
<bdizzle> okay, so type in kill <processnumber>
<LoCaLMaChInE> Linux is such a pain in the butt
<dennister> bdizzle: i did 'kill 6452', but ps aux says it's still there
<coreymon77> LoCaLMaChInE: not really, you just have to ge past the initial problems
<coreymon77> LoCaLMaChInE: then it works perfectly
<LoCaLMaChInE> I remember the first time I installed Ubuntu oh man the modem setup was like Japanese to me
<bdizzle> hmm
<dennister> sorry i did kill 6451
<dennister> the correct pid
<LoCaLMaChInE> yeah I know I am computer literate so some things I can get but then I have to scratch my head when i Don't understand something like right now I can't get xubuntu if my life depended on it
<dennister> can anyone help kill this process?
<bdizzle> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace might
<LoCaLMaChInE> anyone know where I can get a copy of xubuntu
<robotgeek> dennister: kill -9 <process #>
<bdizzle> LoCaLMaChInE: google for it?
<robotgeek> LoCaLMaChInE: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<dennister> robotgeek: still running; no joy
<robotgeek> LoCaLMaChInE: if you want to use it on your current machine, just use apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<LoCaLMaChInE> tried that I think I have order it because stupid torrents are so damn slow
<LoCaLMaChInE> yeah but then I will get the old version
<robotgeek> LoCaLMaChInE: wget it?
<LoCaLMaChInE> if I wget it will it take me an eternity to get it
<robotgeek> LoCaLMaChInE: no access to fast internet?
<LoCaLMaChInE> nope I have a friend who has highspeed but he is having problems getting the new version
<dennister> i'm gonna try and reboot, maybe that will kill this process so I can make the change I need
<LoCaLMaChInE> Rick flare?
<LoCaLMaChInE> Paris Hilton for President:-D
<LoCaLMaChInE> .Type a for George Bush
<LoCaLMaChInE> Type B for Rack Obama and C for Paris Hilton or D Britney SPears
<robotgeek> LoCaLMaChInE: please keep conversation here relevant to Kubuntu
<robotgeek> take all offtopic chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic
<LoCaLMaChInE> sorry having a prob with one of my printers killing time the wrong way
<NthDegree> LoCaLMaChInE, i'll take B
<NthDegree> >.>
<LoCaLMaChInE> anyone know glitsj6
<LoCaLMaChInE> although this is the Kubuntu channel is there  a dial up toll I can use for Ubuntu
<LoCaLMaChInE> dial up tool
<ubuntu> hi again
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack3> hardy kubuntu doesnt have KDE4 no?
<LoCaLMaChInE> Yeah looks like I am thoe only loser using Dial up oooooh god
<ubuntu> thx by live cd
<dennister> ok, was finally able to kill the process
<corey> can someone help me fix my sound issue
<Jack3> is there a download manager for downloading iso's?
<Jack3> my download fails :(
<LoCaLMaChInE> Dennister had a similar prob with my dust box freezed up a billion times
<LoCaLMaChInE> had to reinstall ubuntu to kill the bugs
<LoCaLMaChInE> Jack3 having the same problem torrents are crap
<dennister> or ... i thought i'd killed the process "(
<dennister> :(
<LoCaLMaChInE> oh no dennister what happened
<dennister> have no idea...
<LoCaLMaChInE> I remember I deleted Xorg oh talk about a nightmare couldn't do anything my comp wouldn't boot
<LoCaLMaChInE> and I had no backups whatsoever yep I am sure smart
<dennister> i was finally able to modprobe -r speakup_soft, and then modprobe speakup_soft; espeakup
<dennister> pulseaudio works in console, right?
<LoCaLMaChInE> man I do not know yeah I am hopeless
<hoonteke> is there a way to "duplicate" my wireless device?  I'm looking for a way to be able to mess with tapN with iwconfig.
<LoCaLMaChInE> I think dennister I got rid of KDE too many probs
<dennister> LoCaLMaChInE: well, this has nothing to do with KDE...i'm trying to setup a screen reader and software voice synthesizer for console...for this user, and I did get it working at home
<LoCaLMaChInE> oh ok
<LoCaLMaChInE> gotcha hmmm I havent dealt with that before but it sounds like a headache
<LoCaLMaChInE> Linux at times can be a migraine if you get too frustrated
<TheMaxzilla> Linux is play, not work.
<illmortal_> Does anyone know if the SAPPHIRE 100247L Radeon HD 4870 has compatibility issues with Kubuntu?
<flaccid> doubt it
<flaccid> unless google says something. that will probably use the radeonhd driver
<josa> can anyone suggest some kind of media plugin for firefox... i dont like vlc and mplayer ones
<flaccid> josa: might get more hits in #firefox
<josa> ok
<illmortal_> Ah man... I need Linux to fully support the video card. There's no NVIDIA cards touching Radeon HD 4870
<djdarkman> illmortal_: it's the other way around
<flaccid> illmortal_: linux doesn't support it?
<illmortal_> I'm trying to find info on it. Right now I'm readin this: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ati_radeonhd_4870&num=2
<illmortal_> If linux can't fully support, WINXP will have to take over =\
<tony_> can someone tell me why every time i install mythtv i get "no upnp backends found" or something and then "couldn't login" etc?
<flaccid> illmortal_: lots like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878709 people succesful
<flaccid> illmortal_: and the support has nothing to do with linux. the responsibility rests with the vendor, amd, so complain to them not us :)
<flaccid> tony_: what did google say
<TheMaxzilla> http://tinyurl.com/22c6t
<illmortal_> Ah that's right, it's not Linux devs who create the drivers but the vendor.
<flaccid> tony_: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=mythtv+no+upnp+backends+found&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<illmortal_> alright cool,thanks for the flaccid, as usual you're on point with helpin :D
<tony_> flaccid: googled it before and get a clusterfuck of suggestions. i don't do shit but just install it. on this, on kubuntu, on ubuntu, idk wtf is going on
<flaccid> illmortal_: well a lot of drivers are done by the community because the vendor fails to but yes its the responsibilty of the vendor particularly if they are closed source and commercial on their hardware
<illmortal_> understood.
<flaccid> tony_: you are going to have to try harder than that if you want to fix it :)
<tony_> flaccid: you're right, i may have forgotten the pvr firmware or whatever it is, brb. why does this have to be so hard everytime?
<tony_> holy shit, i'm using 36gigs since i installed kubuntu lastnight and only downloaded like 2. wtf?
<aaron> i'm having trouble installing ATI drivers when i enter ./ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy  out put says Permission denied
<TheMaxzilla> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tony_> sorry, but this prompts me to not watch it. i spent enough time googling for problems here, i could've bought windows again
<aaron> wtf my su password
<aaron> days authentication failure
<aaron> ??
<buckethead> tony_: Download a program called 'flielight', it will show when the space went.
<tony_> buckethead: thanks
<aaron> anyone know how to switch to root
<ubuntu> hello
<tony_> aaron, why? just use xp if you don't care about security
<jorgen> i need to create new file systems ona  drive with bad blocks, how do i go about that
<aaron> tony are you high
<aaron> i'm trying to install ati drivers
<jorgen> im high
<jorgen> on cannabis
<tony_> use sudo
<theunixgeek> Is there a way to download the build-essential and gtk-lib-dev packages for later installation (along with their dependencies and so on and so forth)?
<Traveler232> hi!  QUESTION:  how do I determine if I have a java compiler installed?  (I guess it's javac I'm looking for?)
<jorgen> with mke2fs how do i specify the file system size?
<theunixgeek> tony_: for later installation
<TheMaxzilla> Traveler232: Open up a terminal and type in javac
<b3ny0-> wish i was baked too
<neptunepink> What command tells me what kind of memory I have installed?
<neptunepink> !memory
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<jorgen> can anybody help me with mke2fs please
<jerkface> i just bought a new computer. how can i tell if it's a laptop?
<TheMaxzilla> !repeat | jorgen
<ubottu> jorgen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<tony_> buckethead: i'm not seeing that anywhere
<TheMaxzilla> !patience | jorgen
<ubottu> jorgen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<flaccid> tony_: dunno. i know that mythv has always been a pita
<flaccid> aaron: either you don't have perms in that dir or you need sudo
<aaron> can i su to root
<aaron> like opensuse & gentoo
<flaccid> !sudo | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<aaron> sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<aaron> doesn't work
<TheMaxzilla> aaron: What are you trying to accomplish?
<flaccid> well you shouldnt even need root for that command. what directory are you doing it in aaron
<aaron> install ati drivers using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<flaccid> TheMaxzilla: hes making deb packages from the binary installer
<flaccid> aaron: nah hes updating the driver as per the ati wiki
<TheMaxzilla> Are you in the directory that you downloaded it to/
<aaron> yep
<aaron> on my desktop
<aaron> ls
<YAOMTC> I'm installing the KGtk fix, and one instruction is to set up the Qt4/KDE4 environment variables. I can't remember how to do this and can't find a howto.
<flaccid> aaron: you should follow http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide could be that you are not using sh to run it and failed to chmod +x on the .run
<flaccid> YAOMTC: wrong chan for kde4, please see topic for right chan
<amen22> Could someone please tell me how to get flash player to work, so things such as youtube will load for me?
<YAOMTC> Oh, right. My mistake.
<flaccid> !flash | amen22
<ubottu> amen22: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<TheMaxzilla> #kubuntu-kde4 - YAOMTC
<aaron> thanks flaccid
<aaron> :)
<flaccid> np
<aaron> which is better installing Catalyst 8.8 or drivers from Ubuntu's repositor
<flaccid> aaron: only difference is that 8.8 is a later driver than the repos
<aaron> ok
<HighHo> aaron: Depends how you look at things really, theres nothing really wrong with either methods, but using repo's means its been tested
<aaron> gotcha
<flaccid> yeah and this is the reason it doesn't get updated within a release
<aaron> sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<aaron> sudo: gedit: command not found does this mean i have to install gedit ?
<flaccid> aaron: use kate instead
<HighHo> aaron: use kate
<HighHo> do'h :)
<YAOMTC> or kedit, but that's even less of an editor than gedit is so I'd go with kate
<dennister> hey all...having troubles with sound in this new kernel
<TheMaxzilla> sudo kate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<dennister> speakup and espeakup want pulse, and I have pulse working at home, but I don't understand why it's not working here...sound was working fine in older kernel on this machine
<flaccid> if you are talking pulseaudio you might get better help in #ubuntu as that is what gnome uses
<dennister> ok, will try
<laico> hello, i am having problems installign rt2570 driver
<HighHo> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<HighHo> might help also
<flaccid> laico: always specify the problem otherwise you probably won't get a response
<laico> ok
<eden06> Hey guys, No ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu live cd ever boots for me, resets just as X loads, running amd athlon64 3000+ on a k8 with an nvidia 7600AGP 512mb videocard. Have tried both x86 and 64bit versions, disk fine as loads on a vm, any suggestions?
<flaccid> !alternate | eden06 tried this?
<ubottu> eden06 tried this?: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<laico> i am using a dlinlk g122 usb wifi card and when i try to put it in monitor mode with airmon i get unknow command forceprismheader, i though it was the driver so i donwload and extract a new one. but  when i try to make install it says it could not find /lib/module so i dowload lzm2dir but then theres another problem
<eden06> flaccid: was hoping not to as a straight install is not what I particularly wanted, I shall download it and try on a spare hard drive, although it's only ubuntu based distros that can't manage the live cd which is odd
<eden06> flaccid: and also the links broke ^.^
<flaccid> laico: best bet is to google the errors and go from there
<flaccid> eden06: what are you trying to achieve
<laico> thats what i have been trying
<laico> but i will keep searching
<flaccid> ie. what is it you particularly want eden06
<flaccid> laico: 1. your card needs to support monitor mode 2. your driver needs to support monitor mode 3. problem/bug could be with airmon
<laico> humm maybe its the driver
<laico> cause the card does support it
<flaccid> laico: this could help http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=5707&page=3
<aaron> my xorg.config file looks wierd i don't see any lines for my monitor res or drivers
<flaccid> airmon doesn't seem to support the forceprism command too
<eden06> flaccid: long term, would like to replace my current distro with something ubuntu based, however, earlier versions of ubuntu/kubuntu couldn't even manage to boot past splash, which doesn't give me much hope, hence why I'd rather run it live first than risk my current distro which is installed how I like
<flaccid> aaron: xorg 7 doesn't require them
<aaron> so how do i enable
<aaron> my drivers to fglrx
<flaccid> eden06: the reason for that is the livecd is pretty generic with its X and doesn't work with all video cards. you can goto a tty and check the x log to see why and change it to Driver "vesa" if needed or just use the alternate cd to install text based. the distro is practically irrelevent because its about driver and Xorg support
<flaccid> aaron: hardware drivers manager from the kmenu
<flaccid> eden06: if your current distro uses Xorg, you could just copy the xorg.conf and restart kdm on the livecd and it will probably work
#kubuntu 2009-08-17
<olskolirc_> color test
<olskolirc_> ahhh
<peteair> Any word on kubuntuforums coming back online
<lyhana8> hi, I can't get sound with smplayer and vlc doesn't seem to work on KDE-4.3, any help ?
<peteair> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<luis_> hello, i wanna delete my sda2 partition of my disk (which contains my vista) with Gparted, but the option is locked, can someone help me pls
<dschulz> luis_: how are you starting Gparted?  You have to run it as root (privileged user)
<dschulz> sudo gparted
<luis_> i am root
<luis_> oh ok
<dschulz> or try gksudo gparted
<pay_> somebody who knows why my laptop display shows white screen with stripes while shutdown ubuntu?
<pay_> everything works but this is anoying
<luis_> no dschulz, problem keeps
<luis_> option blocked
<dschulz> luis_: mmm have you tried with cfdisk program from command line?
<dschulz> open a konsole or gnome-terminal window and type 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda'
<luis_> that will automatically erase my sda2?
<dschulz> no, the program will list you your partitions
<dschulz> but if you ask, yes, you have to be cautious, navigate the buttons on the bottom of the window with the arrow keys
<dschulz> notice that there's no need to delete the partition
<dschulz> you just need to change the partition type
<Dragnslcr> luis_- is the partition mounted?
<dschulz> Dragnslcr: good question :)
<luis_> yes Dragnslcr its mounted
<dschulz> you have to unmount it
<Dragnslcr> There's your problem right there
<Dragnslcr> You can't modify mounted partitions
<dschulz> sudo umount /dev/sda2
<luis_> dschulz: i wanna delete it because if i have virtual box emuling windows, why wasting 60GB in a system i will not boot anymore :)
<dschulz> look, if you are going to delete, you will need to create a new partition anyway
<dschulz> you can just change the partition type and the reformat as ext3
<luis_> no, i will make bigger the linux one
<dschulz> or ext4 if you prefer
<dschulz> the partition type is just a flag that identifies which kind of filesystem you have in that partition
<dschulz> im not saying that actually deleting the partition is wrong. Im just saying that you dont really need to do that
<luis_> oh holda
<luis_> u r telling me than if i reformat as ext3
<luis_> linux will be able to use it?
<dschulz> yes
<luis_> because the 2 r different partions, 1 is sda2 and the other 1 sda3
<dschulz> sure
<dschulz> can you list your partitions with 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' and paste in pastebin, please?
<luis_> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<luis_> could not be open
<dschulz> oops, 'sudo  fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<luis_> lol..
<dschulz> without the quoutes
<luis_> what was the large texts copy pages?
<luis_> bin.com or something, dont remember
<dschulz> pastebin.com ?
<luis_> that :)
<dschulz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  also works
<luis_> this
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/m72264871
<dschulz> will look
<dschulz> sda3 es una particion extendida, y probablemente sda5 y sd6 son particiones *logicas*  "dentro" de sda3
<luis_> good, u know english, i was thinking u maybe could not understand "fin" and "Bloques" lol
<luis_> srry :)
<luis_> well then what we do?
<luis_> u know spanish*
<dschulz> yes, much better than english indeed  :)
<luis_> cool :D because i am panamenian ;)
<luis_> ok lets proceed, what we do then?
<dschulz> i'd recommend you to start with cfdisk
<dschulz> changing the partition type
<luis_> i want linux to take all the disk
<dschulz> ok, but all your other partitions are linux right now
<EagleScreen> it it possible to install Adobe Flash Player 10 in Kubuntu 8.04?
<luis_> i tried to rezise sda5, but it says it cant be unmounted cause u have to unmount also "/" wtf?!
<dschulz> the only 'evil' partition is sda2 right ?
<luis_> oh lol yes
<carpii_>  eagle, sure
<dschulz> ok, the other partitions are in use right now
<luis_> i think
<dschulz> you cant touch them
<luis_> oh...
<dschulz> there's no need also
<EagleScreen> carpii_: some help please, any way i have tried has worked for me, Konqueror and Firefox cannot see the plugin
<luis_> thats why i cant unmount it :/
<luis_> oh, good then
<luis_> okay, if we r not going to use gparted, what i do?
<dschulz> i'd recommend you to get rid of sda2
<carpii_> eagle, i didnt do anything special. I just have firefox 3 and installed adobe-flashplugin package
<luis_> ok, so i delete it with gparted :)
<dschulz> and forget about the other partitions
<dschulz> if you insist with gparted.. right
<EagleScreen> carpii_: i use 64bit and that package is only for 32bit
<dschulz> but wait
<luis_> lets do it with the other program then ^^
<dschulz> i dont recommend you to actually *delete* the partition
<carpii_> oh ok, i dont know about 64 bit
<luis_> [19:18] <dschulz> i'd recommend you to get rid of sda2
<luis_> yes or no?
<dschulz> no, wait
<dschulz> ill try to explain
<dschulz> get rid by reformating, not by deleting the partition
<dschulz> there's a big difference
<luis_> oh LOOL
<dschulz> what i recommend you is to 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda' then
<luis_> then u could say "reformat", not "get rid", i was actually just going to click apply after clicking delete partitoon ;)
<dschulz> then select the sda2 partition
<luis_> partition*
<luis_> the thing is than gparted has a graphical mode, so i can simply click: Reformat as ext3
<luis_> the sda2
<dschulz> un momento
<luis_> que
<webbb> whats the best quicksilver type app
<webbb> file search/launcher
<carpii_> theres a gnome one called gnome-do
<webbb> i was lookin at launchy  i have beagle but b dont like it
<lalaland> hola
<lalaland> :)
<lalaland> hiiiiiii
<seele> if i remove the jaunty backports source and do a dist-upgrade, will apt remove 4.3 and restore 4.2?
<luis_> d
<axiom> Something has gone terribly wrong with my KDE.  I tried to upgrade to Karmic Alpha 4 using the backports, but now when I login I have no window decorations, no wallpaper, and cannot type anything.  (I am in Gnome at the moment..)
<Guest43836> yes
<k4ever> hi all.  how do i make kde 4.3 use compiz instead of kwin automatically.  i'm not getting anywhere on google.
<Pliskin> why compiz ?
<Pliskin> kwin is better
<Pliskin> and better integrated
<Pliskin> compiz is buggy with KDE
<k4ever> kwin is buggy right now on my system and compiz is running better.  i love kwin, but it needs to mature more.
<k4ever> compiz is working fine with kde 4.3 so far.  a little better than kwin
<k4ever> sorry for the late reply.  found something on google that tells me how to change the window manager on startup (finally).  going to try.  be back soon
<luis_> goes i got an issue here, why copiying files from Home to a CD-RW goes SOO slow, its alwasy 0 B/s
<luis_> is there a way to fix that?!
<luis_> copying*
<luis_> ?????
<mase_work> luis_: can't say i've run into that  before. which version of kubuntu are you using
<mase_work> and which application ?
<k4ever> replacing kwin with compiz on startup worked like a charm
<k4ever> i wished kwin worked better on my system (old ati card).  i liked being able to enable and disable compositing with a key stroke
<k4ever> the kde team outdid themselves with kde 4.3.  its excellent!
<brian_> im looking for somthing better thaN kmenu or lancelot  any ideas
<luis_> I wanna updrade to KDE.4.3
<luis_> can someone help me pls¿?
<luis_> ???
<Dragnslcr> There's a link right in the topic
<luis_> oh
<luis_> thx
<webbb> do you guys ever get these distorted line across the screen but go away once you move somthing in them,  i get it alot in konceroro
<webbb> konqueror
<tincarao007> hi
<webbb> hey
<webbb> ive been getting these distorted horizonal lines some kinda bug   anyone els see them
<webbb> ive been getting these distorted horizonal lines some kinda bug   anyone els see them
<webbb> d
<brian_> does anyone els get parts of the screen will get scrambled
<brian_> untill i move the mouse over it or click
<Snowjob> brian_: I used to get that a lot, but I've only seen it once since 9.04
<macon> jak
<mike_144> downloaded ubuntu....restarted PC....boot screen did not load...went straight to windows every time
<mike_144> got warning while installing...."Windows no disk"   ???
<mike_144> downloaded ubuntu....restarted PC....boot screen did not load...went straight to windows every time
<mike_144> got warning while installing...."Windows no disk"   ???
<bazhang> mike_144, did you md5 the iso burn at very low speed, do the disk integrity check
<mike_144> your speaking japanese to me....I downloaded with the 9.04 disk
<bazhang> !md5 | mike_144
<ubottu> mike_144: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<maco> mike_144: when you boot the cd, there's a "check disk" option. did ya do that?
<mike_144> So i need the CD in when i reboot?
<bazhang> mike_144, you need to compare the md5 hash of the iso to the one on the ubuntuhashes page
<mike_144> when i booted the CD a windows warning popped up that said "Windows no disk"
<mike_144> i clicked continue like 10 times it then began to install
<mike_144> no "check disk option" came up
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes mike_144
<mike_144> thank you
<bazhang> sounds like a bad burn, or a corrupt iso mike_144
<mike_144> LOL! that is like asking me to read Japanese man...WTF....I downloaded the CD..why won't it work
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mike_144: Are you sure your computer is set to boot from CD?
<bazhang> mike_144, a bad burn, means an incorrectly burned cd, a corrupt iso means that the downloaded file was in someway not complete, no need for the language
<mike_144> the CD was sent from ubuntu...it's an official CD
<bazhang> mike_144, you said earlier you downloaded the CD
<bazhang> <mike_144> downloaded ubuntu..
<mike_144> yes....it went all the way thru but when it rebooted it never gave me a choice of which OS to use
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mike_144: Are you sure your computer is set to boot from the CD?
<mike_144> how do i do that
<mike_144> i shouldn't have to boot from CD should I
<J-_> bios boot priority. :)
<bazhang> mike_144, to install ubuntu of course you need to
<mike_144> I downloaded Ubuntu......It does not give me the choice at boot like it is supposed to
<J-_> !bios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<mike_144> you know...when i restart my PC
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mike_144: Most likely you just have to set your BIOS to boot from the CD.
<mike_144> hould i uninstall and try again...then look for check disk?
<mike_144> should^
<bazhang> mike_144, uninstall? you said it never installed?
<mike_144> it did install^^^^
<mike_144> but it will not give me a choice of "windows" or ubuntu" at restart
<J-_> When booting up hit F1, keep on hitting it. It could be a different key too. A bios utility will come up. You gotta search around for the bios priorty, or boot priorty, move the CD ROM to the top.
<J-_> I'm trying to google to see what keys to press. Sometimes it's different
<mike_144> escape
<mike_144> for boot screen
<mase_work> delete is often used
<mase_work> i've seen f12 as well
<mike_144> it's escape
<mike_144> on mine
<J-_> there, you have choices to go by. Change the boot order, restart, put in CD and install
<mike_144> change the boot order???
<J-_> yep
<mike_144> how
<J-_> make sure to change it back once you have installed
<J-_> mike_144: What manufacturer is your motherboard?
<mike_144> pentium?
<mike_144> intel
<mike_144> HP
<mike_144> Pavilion
<J-_> Try F1
<J-_> Restart the computer, keep pressing F1, or whatever keys were mentioned. Don't wait til Windows shows up.
<mike_144> ok i uninstalled....and put the disk in to install and a warning popped up "Windows-no disk" exception process message c00000013 parameters 75b6bf7c 75b6bf7c
<J-_> My bios says, "boot" in the bios. Again, it's probably different
<J-_> heh
<mike_144> when i click continue like 10 times it begins the install though
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mike_144: Probably something is interfering with autorun. It is best to boot directly from the CD rather than trying to run it from within Windows.
<mike_144> how do i boot direct?
<J-_> Click start > shutdown > restart. While restarting press F1 repeatedly.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mike_144: For an HP, usually you reboot with the CD in the drive, press ESC as soon as you see the BIOS screen, and select the CD drive as the boot option.
<mike_144> with the ubunto disk in
<J-_> Sure.
<J-_> Doesn't really matter right now
<bazhang> mike_144, so it is not installed yet then
<mike_144> no i uninstalled
<mike_144> and put the disk in to install and a warning popped up "Windows-no disk" exception process message c00000013 parameters 75b6bf7c 75b6bf7c
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mike_144: Have you tried booting from the CD yet?
<mike_144> i don't know what that means man
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mike_144: For an HP, usually you reboot with the CD in the drive, press ESC as soon as you see the BIOS screen, and select the CD drive as the boot option.
<mike_144> "booting from the CD"
<bazhang> mike_144, what is your native language
<J-_> mike_144: Let me search for a video on installing ubuntu on youtube.
<mike_144> english
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mike_144: The BIOS screen is usually the HP logo, or whatever displays _before_ windows starts to load.
<bazhang> booting from CD means starting computer from CD and NOT hard disk DRive
<mike_144> yes and "escape" brings me to the boot page
<corsair__> hey, does anyone know an error where kdm log gives you this: XKB: No components provided for device Virtual core keyboard
<bazhang> mike_144, and there you change the 'Boot' order.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mike_144: Then select the CD drive option, and it should boot from the Ubuntu CD.
<mike_144> ok...i'll try
<bazhang> mike_144, how did you install it the first time?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> bazhang: I think he installed it from within Windows.
<bazhang> mike_144, was it wubi? as CoJaBo-Aztec is suggesting? a file inside windows?
<mike_144> it is an official Ubuntu disk sent by mail to download
<mike_144> 9.04
<J-_> mike_144: http://alturl.com/fcxa It also explains wubi. Looks kinda cheesy
<mike_144> my frien installed it with no prob on toshiba lap top
<J-_> By, "looks kinda cheesy" I ment the videos. ;)
<mike_144> k i'll check...disk is downloading now
<corsair__> is there an easy way to revert back to kde 4.2 after doing an upgrade to 4.3?
<sebastian_> l
<Lul> Hey..
<Valkyrie> Anyone here an op in #ubuntu..
<Valkyrie> i kinda need to talk to you if you are..
<maco> Valkyrie: #ubuntu-ops
<Valkyrie> Thank you.
<doug__> the kde 4.3 is ok?
<doug__> i want to download it
<Valkyrie> e.o There not talking
<harolddong> 4.3 is good
<harolddong> get it now what are waiting for argh
<doug__> there is no bug?
<doug__> is there*
<maco> all software has bugs
<Valkyrie> Yup
<doug__> sorry for my english
<maco> 4.3 has some nice new features though :)
<doug__> hmm
<doug__> ok
<Valkyrie> Maco, There not talking..i-i kinda need to apolagize..for what i did to #ubuntu
<maco> Valkyrie: do you have a ban?
<doug__> i will download now
<Valkyrie> xD Yes
<Valkyrie> ...i kinda..with some friends..
<Valkyrie> Spammed the hell out of #ubuntu with bots
<Valkyrie> e.o
<Valkyrie> It was stupid
<Valkyrie> and i feel bad
<luis_> hello, can someone explain me step by step how to upgrade to KDE 4.3 in kubuntu 9.04?
<luis_> i tried the link up, but i dont know what to do
<maco> Valkyrie: *grumble* reading the banlist is tough when its all IPs
<Valkyrie> Yea
<Valkyrie> Well
<maco> i cant see find which op banned you
<Valkyrie> My ip dooesent show
<maco> so i dont know who to poke
<maco> luis_: lemme look
<Valkyrie> My ip doesent show
<Valkyrie> so it should be easy
<Valkyrie> cg.shawcable.net is my isp
<maco> luis_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Valkyrie> so sort through with those that have that end to it
<maco> luis_: paste the "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main" line at the end of it
<maco> luis_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<luis_> kdesu command not found
<luis_> ...
<doug__> sudo
<doug__> try sudo
<maco> that should be part of default
<luis_> oh lol
<maco> do you have gksudo instead?
<maco> doug__: youre not supposed to use sudo on graphical apps
<maco> if you installed ubuntu then added kubuntu to it, you may have gksu/gksudo
<doug__> i don't know so
<bazhang> kdesudo doug__
<luis_> i installed kubuntu, not ubuntu
<maco> ah bazhang has it
<maco> bazhang: kdesu used to exist, didnt it?
<bazhang> luis_, kdesudo <graphicalapp)
<maco> bazhang: did gksu go away too?
<bazhang> maco, it seems to not be installed by default though (kdesudo)
<bazhang> maco, also there, oddly optional for Ubuntu as well
<luis_> maco, after posting the line in kate, a lot of extra text appeared, is that okay?
<Valkyrie> ...
<Valkyrie> WOW
<Valkyrie> Really?!?
<luis_> uhh?
<Valkyrie> Thats not cool
<Valkyrie> r..r
<bazhang> Valkyrie, ??
<maco> Valkyrie: wrong channel?
<Valkyrie> Valkyrie, you had a bot attack in #ubuntu ? here is the place  to discuss
<Valkyrie> 23:30 <+bazhang>  #ubuntu: 2009-08-13T05:20:36 <valkyrie> Ubuntu got pwnd?
<Valkyrie> 23:30 <+Myrtti> this is the bot spammer?
<Valkyrie> 23:30 <+bazhang> yep
<Valkyrie> 23:30  * Myrtti walks away
<FloodBotK2> Valkyrie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Valkyrie> e.o sorry
<maco> anyway....
<Valkyrie> Refuse to talk to me
<maco> luis_: extra text appeared where? in kate?
<luis_> yes
<luis_> a w/e
<luis_> pressed save already
<maco> luis_: what sort of extra text?
<luis_> i am upgrading right now
<maco> ok
<luis_> who da fuck was that guy
<bazhang> luis_, no need for that language
<mansoor> Hi guys, anybody here to help me about HP printers? plz
<bazhang> mansoor, make and model?
<mansoor> Laserjet P1005
<luis_> oh and maco, there was no need for a public key or something?
<bazhang> http://linuxprinting.org mansoor please check the printer db there
<mansoor> actually i installed it & printed some pages but after a week i tryed to print some other pages but it dosnt work 4 me! i installed latest HPLIP driver+plugin also but problem still yet!
<bazhang> mansoor, did you try to setup the printer again after removing it?
<luis_> ei maco, what was the command for full upgrade?
<mansoor> yeah, i tryed 3 time but nothing affect!
<bazhang> mansoor, I had the same problem, set up a pdf printer first, then the HP one, and it worked
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers mansoor you may wish to read this as well
<mansoor> actually here is a PDF printer at the moment
<luis_> GUYS, what was the full upgrade command pls
<leaf-sheep> luis_: "sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<luis_> thx dude
<maco> luis_: the key isnt strictly necessary, but if you want to be able to check that the packages are coming from the kubuntu devs you can import it
<maco> itll work without it, but its a security thing you may want
<luis_> okay
<luis_> btw
<luis_> why u cant download 2 things at the same time?
<luis_> why u always need to wait for one thing to finish... (talking about packages)
<bazhang> luis_, just put them in a queue sudo apt-get install vlc vrms
<maco> luis_: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 8AC93F7A
<maco> luis_: thatd get the key
<luis_> so after i restart...
<luis_> i will get kde 4.3?
<maco> or log out and log back in
<luis_> its 12:51 here
<luis_> pretty late...
<luis_> dont know wtf i am doing awake if i must go to high school tomorrow...
<luis_> but i am a little drunk so i will wait until i finish download...
<doug__> where are you from, luis_?
<luis_> Panamá...
<luis_> u?
<mansoor> i tryed to check device informations in HP Toolbox but "Unable to open device hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P1005?serial=BB0GW8X."
<doug__> Brazil
<doug__> : here
<luis_> thats cool, we r twin brothers lol
<luis_> wtf i did just say....DAMN....
<doug__> heueheuheue
<doug__> its 02:54 here
<luis_> oh.....good
<luis_> u got 2 hours more than mine
<luis_> jejejeje........
<luis_> the good thing about downloading in the night
<luis_> is than u got the max of ur download speed
<luis_> downloading at 3:00 PM is BULLSHIT
<maco> 1:55 here... so doug__, youre in that far east tip of canada?
<maco> !language | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<luis_> omfg...
<bazhang> mansoor, lets keep it in channel
<doug__> -03
<maco> mansoor: maybe try using the normal cups printer config instead of the hplip thing?
<mansoor> sorry, you was busy & no one replied, so i messaged you in private. sorry again
<bazhang> luis_, thats 3 language warnings. stop with the cursing
<doug__> from greenwich
<maco> particularly when there are two ops staring at you :P
<luis_> i dont give a...
<luis_> OH NEVER MIND
<mansoor> actually CUPS commands dosnt work for me! i installed with HP driver available in 3rd party websites & that seems fine & worked verry well for me
<doug__> i will install kde 4.3
<bazhang> mansoor, follow maco 's advice and use the cups utility, never been able to use the 'hp toolbox' here
<doug__> bye
<mansoor> but after a period of a week, it left working so i installed it via HPLIP
<mansoor> but problem is same yet!
<bazhang> mansoor, well that HP printer works without question, odd that you would need a 3rd party driver though.
<maco> bazhang: the hp one used to work back in like...2006, 2007...and its still nice for ink levels...but it relies on some weird way of detecting the printers that tends to decide to change at random or osmething
<bazhang> maco, it often told me that I was out of ink when I was using fresh cartridges
<maco> its printer dependent
<mansoor> i removed printer via System->Administration->Printing at the moment & want to install it again
<maco> some printers dont have the ability to report ink levels. then it always says empty
<maco> my mom's old one was like that
<mansoor> wich way is the best to install again?
<maco> thats the tool i'd use for it
<maco> needing a 3rd party driver is surprising for an hp though
<maco> in 8.04 and newer, the hp's ive tried are auto-detected and auto-setup when i plug them in via usb
<mansoor> wait a while & let me find that article that i installed my printer via that guide!
<mansoor> look at this: http://blog.dipinkrishna.info/2009/07/install-hp-printers-in-linux-ubuntu.html
<maco> are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<maco> just remembred the autodetect stuff is ubuntu only
<maco> wtf is that???
<mansoor> actually i installed Ubuntu but downloaded K after that
<maco> why the hell are they having you compile all that? and...jesus, ubuntu includes this stuff!
<mansoor> i didnt know that :-s im verry new to linux & its just 2 mounths im using linux!
 * maco takes cluebat to that website
 * maco also dislikes this color scheme
<mansoor> so what do you advise me to install my printer finally?
<maco> *maybe* that sites right about needing extra ppd's for laserjets v. inkjets (i only have inkjets here)...but compiling cups? yikes
<mansoor> 8-| i cant run that commands about CUPS! here isnt any CUPS command working for me!
<maco> id just do it through systemsettings -> printer configuration
<maco> plug it in usb, go through new printer, etc.
<maco> sometimes your exact model isnt listed but one thats close is and will work
<mansoor> i installed several time that way but still not working :-(
<maco> in my case, i have an HP PSC 1610 but i tell it its a 1600
<mansoor> my one is listed but dosnt work!
<maco> but worked at one point?
<mansoor> yea
<mansoor> just 1st time after installation
<maco> id delete /etc/cups/printers.conf
<maco> and then install the printer so that gets regenerated
<maco> im guessing something wonky's in there (or its corrupted)
<mansoor> actually here isnt any thing in this file!
<mansoor> here are just 2 lines!!
<mansoor> # Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.3.9
<mansoor> # Written by cupsd on 2009-08-17 10:30
<maco> so if it goes "does it exist?" sees that it does, then tries to use the non-existent config by just assuming htat there's usable data in there....thatd break it
<maco> it should be closer to a dozen lines long
<mansoor> i removed the file but im in Gnome @ the moment, let me logout & go back to K desktop
<mansoor> i'll back in just a while
<mansoor> ok guys im back in K desktop right now
<mansoor> so what do you advise me to do?
<maco> system settings -> printer config
<mansoor> New Network Printer?
<maco> go through that thing without it already having a weird blankish config and see if that makes a difference
<maco> is it a network printer?
<maco> or usb?
<mansoor> no its just a small office local printer
<mansoor> USB
<maco> oh! i remember what was weird about hplip. it actually cared *which* usb port i used
<mansoor> but here isnt any option else!
<maco> if i plugged it into a different usb port than the one i set it up with, it wouldnt see it
<mansoor> look, here are just 2 Options in New printer section, 1st: New Network Printer. 2nd: New Printer Class
<maco> awww there's mold on my pita
<maco> :-/ *grumble* its nealy 3am so i cant plug in my printer and walk through it, or ill wake up my boyfriend
<maco> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> maco, hi
<luis_> what was the command to get the java and flash player plugins for firefox?
<mansoor> oops :-S
<mansoor> sudo apt-get install flashplayer
<maco> i thought it was adobe-flashplayer
<bazhang> luis_, all the codecs? kubuntu-restricted-extras
<luis_> the plugin, not the program...
<luis_> oh yes
<mansoor> yeah, maco is right :-D
<luis_> thx bazhang
<maco> i wish restricted extras included openjdk instead of sun
<maco> since its what people use to get all that stuff
<luis_> why da **** i cant use 2 java apps at the same time
<maco> if you want to use openjdk and everything else be from restricted extras, its harder
<luis_> i cant reproduce 2 youtube videos cause
<mansoor> bazhang, maco, anybody hav any idea to solve my pro?
<luis_> 1 always is without sound
<luis_> SUCKS
<maco> bazhang: do you know how to get through the printer config ? i cant do it with a sleeping person here
<maco> luis_: i still think pulseaudio is good for getting around that, but the kubuntu devs and ubuntu devs disagree on its utility
<luis_> devs?
<maco> kubuntu devs say amarok doesnt work right with pulseaudio, but i see no evidence of that
<maco> devs = developers
<bazhang> mansoor, system administration printing
<luis_> who da $@&! r the devs
<luis_> oh LOLZ
<maco> bazhang: hes in kde
<luis_> to the $@&! with them
<bazhang> !language > luis_
<ubottu> luis_, please see my private message
<luis_> i will install pulse audio
<luis_> thx
<mansoor> luis you need libflashsupport
<bazhang> maco, I'm in gnome atm
<maco> mansoor: no he doesnt
<mansoor> i guess it works fine after installing that
<luis_> what was the page than explains u how to use the kubuntu restricted extras
<maco> mansoor: libflashsupport was to force flash to go through pulseaudio before they figured out how to do it right. it also makes flash less stable and no longer exists in ubuntu
<luis_> someone remember?
<bazhang> !codecs > luis_
<maco> luis_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> luis_, please see my private message
<noa_> Any equivalent to sockstat on Ubuntu?
<luis_> thx
<mansoor> maybe im wrong but after libflashsupport installation, sound works pretty fine in flash! but i dont have any problem yet & no need this lib!
<tsimpson> noa_: it would help if you told us what sockstat does
<mansoor> after my 1st time installation when i hadnt sound in flash, i just restarted my pc & every thing working fine!
<maco> mansoor: it doesnt exist in current ubuntu
<noa_> tsimpson: I need to check what is in my port 80
<maco> mansoor: it was an 8.04 workaround and was gone by 8.10
<mansoor> bazhang, im in printer configuration but how i haveto install my local printer?
<mansoor> here are just 2 options
<mansoor> (in new printer section)
<tsimpson> noa_: netstat can list all open ports and what is listening on it
<maco> mansoor: im rather close with the person who does ubuntu sound stuff
<mansoor> 1st: "New Network Printer" 2nd: "New Printer Class"
<maco> mansoor: maybe this is kde suckage :-/ system-config-printer-gtk may be the thing to use after all
<tsimpson> noa_: "sudo netstat -lnp" will list all the open ports and the program which opened it
<mansoor> but it installs Local Printers also
<mansoor> i installed this way 1st time
<luis_> can someone explain me step by step how to enable multiverse so i can use the restricted extras pls?
<mansoor> which one do you suggest? Printer Configuration or HPLIP Device manager?
<tsimpson> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mansoor> luis_ are you on Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<luis_> Kubuntu
<maco> luis_: remember that bit about editing /etc/apt/sources.list ? do that agian, this time removing the # from start of lines that start in "deb" and end in "multiverse"
<mansoor> Application->System->Software Source
<luis_> holda
<luis_> maco
<luis_> kde 4.3 just finished installing
<luis_> let me restart and then u explain me :)
<mansoor> both of my & macos way are same but maco provide you the terminal based but i talled you the graphical way!
<mansoor> hey, maco, im installing my printer but location field is fully empty, so haveto set it manually?
<maco> location usually means like when youre in the office "near bob's desk" "by the snack machine" so you know where to walk to
<mansoor> look, here are 4 fields. "Printer Name: HP_LaserJet_P1005" "Description:<empty>" Location:<empty>" "PPD file: drv:///hp/hpcups.drv/hp-laserjet_p1005.ppd"
<maco> yeah so location is like "living room" or "basement" or what have you
<maco> literally where the heck is it in the house
<mansoor> its in my computer desk ;-) so it no needs to be complete?
<maco> if you only have one printer it sounds silly. if you have 5 its useful to know which part of the house/office it printed to
<maco> and description could be like "photo printer "print scan" "giant laser thing"
<apparle> hi
<mansoor> actually i have just a couple of printers & they are differend models, 1st one is in my desk (Laserjet) & he secound one is in 1st floor in my daddys room (Deskjet)
<apparle> Can anyone make me a i386 DEB package for a source............I don't have good net connection to download all the libraries
<mansoor> i installed it again but some thing wrong here! in HP Device manager, Supplies section dosnt contain any information
<mansoor> & in status section it says that device is busy!
<noa_> tsimpson: I found a bot that blocks the port 80. How can you get rid of it?
<tsimpson> noa_: what do you mean?
<dirtbag666> hi there! Really annoying problem: In KDM 4.2.2 (Kubuntu 9.04) after entering my login name and password, I'll be redirected to the same login form again, so i'm not able to login! Any ideas or solutions?
<tsimpson> apparle: look at launchpad's PPA system
<noa_> tsimpson: I want my apache running again
<tsimpson> noa_: what is stopping it?
<mansoor> dirtbag666: dos it give you any error?
<dirtbag666> mansoor: nope, just shows up the empty login screen again
<apparle> tsimpson: where to look
<dirtbag666> mansoor: is there perhaps a log only for kdm?
<tsimpson> apparle: you sign up for launchpad, and you get a PPA (Personal Package Archive)
<tsimpson> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<mansoor> dirtbag666: /var/log/kdm.log
<mansoor> dirtbag666: /var/log/kdm.log
<dirtbag666> mansoor: damn, its empty
<noa_> tsimpson: not sure, the only unknown ip at port 80 is 208.43.202.6. I have no idea whether it is related to the problem. It would be cool to know how to find out.
<apparle> tsimpson: I can't open the link through konqueror
<mansoor> dirtbag666: look at this: http://olympus.het.brown.edu/cgi-bin/dwww?type=file&location=/usr/share/doc/kdm/README.gz
<tsimpson> noa_: are you behind a router or firewall? you need to make sure the port is unblocked and forwarded to your internal IP if so
<tsimpson> apparle: you mean https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart ?
<apparle> tsimpson: yes
<apparle> tsimpson: I also can't open gmail............but I can open google
<tsimpson> apparle: works fine here
<dirtbag666> mansoor: thx for the link, but I can't see any usefull information?
<apparle> tsimpson: I don't.............I am unable to connect to many pages
<apparle> tsimpson: I just noticed I can't connect to encrypted site................why I don't know
<zipito> good day
<zipito> mine amarok doesn't plays music :(   but when I check the sound configuration of the KDE - everything is fine :(
<apparle> zipito: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<apparle> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubottu> libxine1-ffmpeg (source: xine-lib): MPEG-related plugins for libxine1. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.16.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 395 kB, installed size 852 kB
<zipito> apparle, when using xine mine kde doesn't plays a sound
<apparle> zipito: so which backend you use.............gstreamer??
<zipito> apparle, yes
<zipito> and when I verity sound it plays
<apparle> then you must install the gstreamer plugins............wait I'll see and tell you the name
<apparle> zipito: I am not sure............try gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<apparle> zipito: why does the sound not work in xine..............do you use OSS drivers??
<apparle> Guys has anyone played kollision...................its an awesome game
<zipito> apparle, I don't know    -  I have pulseaudio - and it was fine on the Gnome - now I've switched to KDE - and now sound with xine - after that I've install additional backend - and sound is on
<apparle> zipito: I have heard that pulseaudio is not good with xine...............did you try changing the default device in System Settings when you use xine
<apparle> zipito: anyways.............there is no problem if gstreamer works for you.............install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<apparle> tsimpson: I went to the link through firefox...........it says the software should be yours
<apparle> tsimpson: but I want to make deb of gnome2 version of http://ipmsg.org/index.html.en
<tsimpson> apparle: you can package any open-source app
<apparle> tsimpson: yes it is open source
<tsimpson> then you can publish it in your PPA
<apparle> tsimpson: I mean I don't know the license bu they have provided the source on the site
<tsimpson> apparle: it's BSD licence: see the COPYING file
<davetv> gidday all ... been kubuntu'ing since 2004 .. thought i mite say hi and join the channel. Just bought a neo freerunner (oha phone thingy) ... joining their server/channel as a regular too. anyone here using one?
<tsimpson> it's open source, so you can publish it
<apparle> tsimpson: I didn't understand exactly PPA system...........do I have to create a PPA for every software.............or only one
<jussi01> davetv: probably best to popon over to #kubuntu-offtopic for general discussion
<davetv> ahh ok - thanks --- what is this channel specifically for?
<jussi01> apparle: 1 ppa can hold many peices of software
<jussi01> davetv: kubuntu support - see /topic
<tsimpson> apparle: each PPA is one repository, which can hold many different software. you can have several PPAs if you want
<tsimpson> apparle: you can get support for PPAs (and Launchpad in general) in #launchpad
<davetv> hmmm support hey ... ok... i'll play .... how can i run kubuntu on my neo freerunner GTA02? ;)
<davetv> is there a kubuntu for arm processors?
<apparle> !info app-install-data
<ubottu> app-install-data (source: app-install-data-ubuntu): Ubuntu applications (data files). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.6.1 (jaunty), package size 6354 kB, installed size 23360 kB
<apparle> davetv: Is there any ubuntu for ARM??
<davetv> yeah ... arm architecture - got a 480*640 screen
<davetv> ie not x86
<davetv> been playing with tis toy i bought
<davetv> currently unning qtextended-improved ... qt based as is kde
<davetv> running*
<apparle> what is this I get while upgrade
<apparle> Unknown media type in type 'all/all'                                                                                                                                                nnUnknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'nnUnknown media type in type 'uri/mms'nnUnknown media type in type 'uri/mmst'nnUnknown media type in type 'uri/mmsu'nnUnknown media type in type 'uri/pnm'nnUnknown media type in type 'uri/rtspt'n
<apparle> buys what is this unkown media type and stuff
<apparle> *guys
<KelloggsFrosties> Hi there. I am trying to set up Kmail with my GPG-Keys. When signing it alwas says, that its missing the passphrase. I installed kgpg and kleopatra. How the hell is this ment to work?
<comedit> since upgrade to 9.04 my wireless receiver is not working anymore
<comedit> net work manager says wlan interface unavailable
<Guest66764> hurray, those latest kde 4.3 packages fix the silly soprano/sesame dependencies
<comedit> k 9.04-64
<comedit> it workef in 8.10
<comedit> is there a best approach to solve this issue
<Adola> Hi!  I need to make a re-partition the drive my Kubuntu isntall is on.
<Adola> (I need to make a new partiton, I'm adding ARCH)
<apparle> guys plz help me setup HDD automount on startup
<apparle> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<apparle> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<kavurt> apparle, do you want to mount a partition?
<apparle> kavurt: no I want to setup the system such that all HDDs are mounted automatically mounted on startup
<apparle> Do the instructions to setup fstab differ if I have WUBI installtion
<kavurt> I don't know anything about wubi, have you tried already?
<kavurt> do you have partitions in fstab?
<apparle> kavurt: no
<kavurt> you should add them
<apparle> kavurt: tell me what options shoudl I put for NTFS drives
<kavurt> wait
<kavurt> /dev/<your partition>     /media/<mount point>     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<kavurt> and you should install ntfs-3g package, if not installed
<apparle> kavurt: it must be installed by default in 9.04
<kavurt> ok
<kavurt> but you can check
<kavurt> aptitude search ntfs-3g
<kavurt> if it has an i in front, it means installed
<apparle> kavurt: Job done
<kavurt> perfect
<apparle> suggest a KDE good theme for firefox
<dazza> hi! i'm having trouble finding some settings... where can i find the options like "hide applications from other desktops in the taskbar" and "never group windows from the same application"?
<hw_> Anyone knows a console imap email client?
<dazza> hw_: i think mutt supports imap
<apparle> dazza: right click on empty space in taskbar and select task manager settings
<dazza> ah! thanks apparle :D
<dazza> the reason i couldn't find it is because i don't have any space in my taskbar :p
<dazza> i could only right-click on the panel itself
<apparle> dazza: :)
<apparle> suggest a KDE integration addons for firefo
<apparle> x
<millun> hi
<millun> anybody knows if INTEL GM965 would run out of the box on Karmic Koala?
<millun> with 3D effects
 * cmege is back.
<lifeofguenter> hmm installed pptp packages for networkmanager, added my vpn account, but when I click on the connection icon, nothing happens
<aguitel> how install kde 4.2.3 ?
<Tokeiito> sudo aptitude search kde 4.2.3
<Tokeiito> if you will not find anything, download sources and compile yourself :)
<aguitel> Tokeiito: and from repo?
<Tokeiito> well just wait untill it shows up as update for current one. also try to ask google about that: google.com?q=kubuntu+kde+4.2.3+installation
<apparle> how to install java for firefox
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: should be installed by default, afaik. is java and javascript activated in the firefox preferences?
<apparle> how to check java
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: you mean, how to check if it works properly?
<apparle> when I goto this website http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml I get "something is wrong, java is not working"
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: hmm. you're right. let me think over it again
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: what is the output of "java --version" in terminal?
<janpeter> Hy @ all
<janpeter> where will chat with me?
<apparle> KelloggsFrosties: bash: java: command not found
<apparle> janpeter: hi
<suit> Holy damn. KDE kicks Gnome out of the water..when did that happen? Last used it at 2.something. Highly awesome now. Had to get that out real quick. :)
<janpeter> hy apparle can you speak german?
<aguitel> anyone speak sabubus?
<suit> I speak klingon
<bazhang> !de | janpeter
<ubottu> janpeter: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: strange. even with java installed i get this message.
<apparle> KelloggsFrosties: which ms
<apparle> KelloggsFrosties: which msg??
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: oh sry. the message in firefox on the testing site
<apparle> KelloggsFrosties: which java do you have sun-java-jre??
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: okay. installing sun-java6-plugin does it.
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: sorry. i was quite sure, that it is installed by default
<apparle> KelloggsFrosties: so you can see java alright??
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: yes. i can.
<apparle> KelloggsFrosties: I am installing it
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: okay. it will install the sun-jre. this takes a while
<apparle> KelloggsFrosties: ya I know
<apparle> the kaffeine in jaunty repos is of KDE4 or KDE3
<frost_> Anyone got any experience with Active directory ? i'd like to sign myself up to the AD here at the office. what should i do ?
<apparle> for flash player how good is the deb file form adobe site
<shadeslayer> !flash | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<apparle> shadeslayer: I was wondering how good is the deb from dobe site
<shadeslayer> apparle: havent used it even once since the repo works like a charm
<apparle> shadeslayer: but as in the site when I click on the link i get unkown protocol
<shadeslayer> apparle: no idea there
<theadmin> where can i find additional desktop effects? And is it maybe better to use compiz then native decorator thing?
<KelloggsFrosties> is there a way to start applications just as quassel minimized on session startup?
<KelloggsFrosties> kde 4.3 btw
<shadeslayer> theadmin: K > system settings > Desktop > Desktop effects tab
<shadeslayer> KelloggsFrosties: K > System settings > advanced tab > autostart
<theadmin> shadeslayer, i'm not asking where to find desktop effects, i'm asking whether i can find additional ones.
<shadeslayer> theadmin: um...nope
<shadeslayer> theadmin: what more do you want? you can replace the window decorations with aurorae
<theadmin> woah what is this thing? And there is some nice stuff on gnome's window decorator for instance, like, uh, window burning when you close it
<shadeslayer> !info kwin-style-aurorae
<ubottu> Package kwin-style-aurorae does not exist in jaunty
<shadeslayer> um
<shadeslayer> theadmin: its there in karmic,so youll have to compile them for jaunty...hold one
<shadeslayer> theadmin: theyre like emerald beryl,only they look better with KDE
<shadeslayer> theadmin: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Aurorae+Theme+Engine?content=107158
<theadmin> shadeslayer, that's the source?
<KelloggsFrosties> shadeslayer: thanks. but the problem is not starting the program, but starting it minimized
<shadeslayer> KelloggsFrosties: there would be some command to start it minimized,it also should be supported by the app itself
<shadeslayer> theadmin: the page is loading very slowly here
<theadmin> shadeslayer, lol, familiar problem
<theadmin> How do i make update notifier go away forever? I removed kpackagekit cause that thing does not quite work
<shadeslayer> theadmin: actually im downloading 100 MB of updates in the background,on my 128kbps connection
<shadeslayer> theadmin: yeah,thats the sourc
<shadeslayer> e
<shadeslayer> !pm > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> 16:51 < shadeslayer> !pm > theadmin
<apparle> isn't there any shockwave plugin for firefox
<theadmin> apparle, there is flash, is that what you need?... Or exactly shockwave?
<shadeslayer> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<apparle> theadmin: I am not sure whetherI need it or not...........just a habit from windows..install firefox then flash and shockwave and java
<apparle> theadmin: where is shockwave needed
<shadeslayer> apparle: some web games....mostly dead now i think
<theadmin> apparle, you hardly need it now. But you can get java, it's in kubuntu-restricted-extras package along with other useful stuff. And flash, uh... wait, i'll get the package name
<shadeslayer> !info flash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in jaunty
<apparle> I have got flash and java
<khamael> I tried to install the kde 4.3 backport, but kde doesn`t appear in the gdm session chooser. what can I do?
<theadmin> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<shadeslayer> theadmin: ++
<apparle> swf files need shock wave or not??
<theadmin> apparle, they need flash
<shadeslayer> apparle: gnash for that
<fabio123> ciao
<apparle> which is better gnash or flashplugin-nonfree
<fabio123> of course
<fabio123> you know which is best
<apparle> currently I have flashplugin-nonfree and its working smooth
<shadeslayer> apparle: gnash is open source,flashplugin-nonfree is closed source
<apparle> fabio123: I don't know
<theadmin> apparle, that all that should matter. If works then whatever.
<fabio123> gnash won't be able to play everything
<fabio123> or at least things look weird
<apparle> is gnash stable enough....................I would love open source as I go for ATI drivers but is it good right now or should I wait
<fabio123> i have a question about kde 4.3
<shadeslayer> apparle: try both... choose the one you like
<fabio123> as for ati...
<fabio123> open or closed?
<shadeslayer> fabio123: shoot!
<fabio123> apparle: ".I would love open"
<fabio123> ah ok...
<fabio123> gwenview is broken
<fabio123> and i know is a kubuntu issue
<shadeslayer> fabio123: is it?
 * shadeslayer didnt realise that..
<apparle> how can I give make command from kate.....I don't want to open konsole everytime to test a c program
<fabio123> try it in the kde 4.3
<shadeslayer> apparle: theres a terminal at the bottom of kate
<theadmin> Uh where did that thing come from? Some "Computer janitor" in System section of "applications"... I did not install that
<shadeslayer> theadmin: do you have gnome?
<apparle> fabio123: I use open source drivers for ati................tried fglrx in feisty and since then I am using open source
<theadmin> shadeslayer, had, i thought i removed it... something left i guess
<shadeslayer> theadmin: yep
<shadeslayer> theadmin: do you want !purekde ?
<shadeslayer> theadmin: Getting Back to a Pure KDE on Ubuntu
<apparle> shadeslayer: Can I assign a shorcut for comile like "Meta+c"
<theadmin> shadeslayer, :D that's exactly how i removed it
<shadeslayer> theadmin: look here : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<shadeslayer> apparle: idk
<apparle> shadeslayer: what??
<shadeslayer> apparle: i dont know
<theadmin> shadeslayer, yeah, yeah, this stuff. Exactly it, but not everything was removed. Well, i'll remove everything that is left myself. Or will try to
<shadeslayer> theadmin: sudo apt-get remove computer-janitor;sudo apt-get autoremove
<theadmin> shadeslayer, what are the package names for "USB Startup disk creator" and "Hardware drivers" things?
<apparle> I will be pure KDE as soon as there KDE firefox :)
<shadeslayer> theadmin: usb-creator and jockey-kde
<shadeslayer> apparle: use rekonq
<theadmin> apparle, uh, sudo apt-get install firefox not working for ya?
<shadeslayer> apparle: rekonq is an awesome KDE+WebKit browser
<voraratis> voraratis
<theadmin> shadeslayer, uh, it now says that "syslinux" package is no longer needed, uh, what is this package, it looks like necessary
<theadmin> oh
<theadmin> !info syslinux
<ubottu> syslinux (source: syslinux): Bootloader for Linux/i386 using MS-DOS floppies. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.63+dfsg-2ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 394 kB, installed size 860 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia)
<shadeslayer> theadmin: its not :)
<apparle> theadmin: Ya it is obviously working but now its not pure KDE :)
<frost_> Anyone got any experience with Active directory ? i'd like to sign myself up to the AD here at the office. what should i do ?
<theadmin> frost_ that sounds like a windows term... uh...
<frost_> :)
<frost_> it is
<jussi01> frost_: this channel is for kubuntu support, does trhis relate somehow?
<frost_> It is allso doable on linux, but i havent found a guide yet, that solves it
<frost_> jussi01: there are apps gdm/kde/linux whatever version that supports this.
<frost_> thats why i ask here. I ute kubuntu, so i thought maybe this would be the place.
<frost_> use*
<frost_> didnt find any "Active directory and linux" irc channel.
<jussi01> ahh
<frost_> im retarded, but im not smart.
<frost_> if you catch my drift
<frost_> ill see if i can reformulate this question for tomorrow
<theadmin> frost i got it
<frost_> you do ?
<theadmin> You want to setup activedir on Kubuntu
<frost_> es
<frost_> yes*
<frost_> you know how ?
<theadmin> frost_ well, i'll see what i can do. I don't but Google knows all
<frost_> theadmin: Google gave me nothing but pain and headaches.
<theadmin> frost_ http://anothersysadmin.wordpress.com/2008/04/06/howto-active-directory-authentication-in-ubuntu-804/ this looks like it
<frost_> didnt find a plain guide for setup, just allot of freetext about the subject
<frost_> checking. thanks
<Daro> hej guys....my skype is using 100% of my cpu while using pulseaudio...with snd_intel not, but then I can't talk...any ideas?
<what_if> many applications I am using are far too large for my screen (1024X600) Is there avirtual zoom or shrink these programs?  way to
<what_if> I have tried google, found many complaints but no solutions...
<paulo> is this a normal chat room or is a help chat?
<bazhang> paulo, support chat ; other chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<shadeslayer> !ot > paulo
<ubottu> paulo, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: morning
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer
<Daro> no ideas?
<shadeslayer> Daro: all i can give you is !skype
<shadeslayer> !skype > Daro
<ubottu> Daro, please see my private message
<Daro> thanky you
<what_if> many of the applications are too large for my small screen (1024x600
<what_if> how can I fix this ?
<i7_inferno> what version of kubuntu
<what_if> 9.04
<i7_inferno> what_if   in systemsettings you can adjust the appearance options
<i7_inferno> what_if   setting your fonts smaller will usually scale down the windows too
<i7_inferno> what_if  if you have applications that dont take these settings into effect, go to terminal and type "kdesudo systemsettings" then set them again. they will effect root owned applications
<i7_inferno> what_if     last thing is that enabling force font dpi sometimes works too. usually for font too small though
<i7_inferno> I need assistance with Steam on Wine
<apparle> i7_inferno: what happened
<i7_inferno> nothing happens =( apparle
<apparle> i7_inferno: which game
<i7_inferno> apparle steam itself
<i7_inferno> err:shell:SHCoCreateInstance failed (0x800401f0) to create CLSID:{a07034fd-6caa-4954-ac3f-97a27216f98a} (Query file associations) IID:{c46ca590-3c3f-11d2-bee6-0000f805ca57} (unknown)
<apparle> i7_inferno: I don't know...........on my computer CS and CZ work fine with wine
<i7_inferno> err:shell:SHCoCreateInstance class not found in registry
<apparle> i7_inferno: tried reinstalling
<i7_inferno> yep
<i7_inferno> tried remove, reboot, install, reboot, play
<i7_inferno> apparle the steam window comes up and it goes through a full update bar.. then now it doesnt work
<i7_inferno> apparle that was immediatly following install
<apparle> i7_inferno: did you install directx??
<i7_inferno> good point... i definatly did not
<i7_inferno> damnballs
<apparle> i7_inferno: But does steam require directx??
<theadmin> apparle, Steam does not. Games on Steam do, however, well, some of them
<apparle> i7_inferno: so give it a try
<i7_inferno> theadmin, you are right I will need to eventually for TF2
<i7_inferno> apparle I just wish i knew what i was doing with wine. I havn't done much with it yet.
<apparle> i7_inferno: then its simple get to know what you are doing :)
<apparle> i7_inferno: But I seriously suggest if you want to do gaming its better to have dual boot windowsXP
<i7_inferno> apparle im confused about drivers for wine... do I need to download the win drivers for my card?
<apparle> i7_inferno: no need to
<apparle> i7_inferno: did you install drivers for you card in linux??
<i7_inferno> apparle I want to move all my applications to linux... TF2 and Photoshop are the only ones i need that dont have a linux installer
<theadmin> woah woah people enough. Discuss wine in #winehq please
<i7_inferno> sorry theadmin
<i7_inferno> please dont smite me
<apparle> i7_inferno: try GIMP as a replacement for firefox
<zeltak_> hi guys. i need some help with the gnome spell checker udner kubuntu..any one has any epxerience with it?
<i7_inferno> apparle gimp isnt going to cut it for my needs. there are photoshop plugins available but not everything i use
<i7_inferno> zeltak - dont know if this helps http://blog.barisione.org/2006-12/spell-checking-in-gnome/
<zeltak_> thx i7_inferno ill take a look
<apparle> i7_inferno: then I dunno.............but I suggest you keep trying with GIMP and someday you will be able to make it work for whatever you want
<apparle> i7_inferno: and try at #winehq seriously
<i7_inferno> apparle joined it about 10seconds ago
<apparle> when is rekonq goint to be included in repos....is it better than arora??
<bazhang> apparle, in the next release karmic, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<apparle> bazhang: and is it better than arora??
<BluesKaj> apparle, it's almost a clone of arora
<bazhang> apparle, no idea, not tried the next release as it is still Alpha
<BluesKaj> it works , but it's boring
<shadeslayer> arora?? its ok but i like rekonq
<apparle> si any of them comparable to firefox
<shadeslayer> apparle: rekonq is like Firefox without addons
<shadeslayer> apparle: but it uses webkit ( same as safari )
<apparle> shadeslayer: then I'll be waiting for it
<apparle> shadeslayer: and what abt arora......why do you think rekonq is better??
<shadeslayer> apparle: you can compile it ( if you want it )
<shadeslayer> apparle: rekonq is better looking
<apparle> and what is this webkit??
<shadeslayer> !webkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webkit
<BluesKaj> webkit is a mac browser dev program
<shadeslayer> apparle: its a open source project ( http://webkit.org/ )
<apparle> ok................won't compile as I have slow net and can't wait for long time to download all the DEV files
<i7_inferno> i <3 compiz........... you should too
<shadeslayer> apparle: up to you... its just better looking than arora.... arora looks really good in Karmic though :)
<shadeslayer> gtg
<apparle> k
<slow-motion> hi
<i7_inferno> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi i7_inferno
<vbgunz> anybody know why shadows cannot be disabled in KDE4?
<i7_inferno> vbgunz because i touch myself
<i7_inferno> vbgunz my shadows are disabled... but then again all effects are off
<vbgunz> with effects on and shadows disabled shadows are persistent and cannot be disabled :/
<harjot> how would i make a rip of some audio of a dvd-video
<shadeslayer> !rip | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<harjot> its not an audio cd
<harjot> its a dvd-video
<shadeslayer> !info dvdrip | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.9-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1386 kB, installed size 3088 kB
<harjot> ok will try that
<millun> anybody knows if INTEL GM965 would run out of the box on Karmic Koala? with 3D
<BluesKaj> millun, ask in #ubuntu+1
<millun> ok
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> hey genii , thx :)
<genii> Anytime :)
<BluesKaj> genii, I'm over in offtopic , wanted to ask you something
<MTGap> What is the easiest way to switch between two monitors, I was able to do it before with my nvidia settings but it was quite difficult and I ended up having to reboot afterwards
<shadeslayer> MTGap: um theres a key you need to press on laptops ( fn+something )
<MTGap> I'm not using a laptop though I just have two monitors I want to switch to the smaller one for games since I don't have a good gpu
<shadeslayer> MTGap: nvidia?
<MTGap> yes nvidia
<MTGap> I was able to switch the monitors with the nvidia settings but it took to long
<shadeslayer> !twinview | MTGap
<ubottu> MTGap: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<MTGap> yes I know but it doesn't work so well is there something with kde specificaly
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<MTGap> I'm not trying to use the monitors both at the same time
<i7_inferno> !cake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<i7_inferno> damn
<i7_inferno> even i know its a lie
<shadeslayer> !xrandr | MTGap
<ubottu> MTGap: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<shadeslayer> MTGap: thats all i got
<roconnor> Mamarok: Wicd is awesome!
<Mamarok> roconnor: glad you like it :)
<roconnor> is there some reason it isn't installed in Kubuntu by default?
<robin0800> roconnor: it would be even better when it can do usb dongles
<roconnor> robin0800: usb wireless network um cards?
<robin0800> roconnor: no usb broardband dongles
<roconnor> oh
<roconnor> is that something that network-manager can do?
<robin0800> not in kde though not tried recently OK in ubuntu untill alpha 4 now broke have to use gnome-ppp
<BluesKaj> robin0800, I use a belkin usb dongle with my pc using wicd
<KiRiLoS> Is there any chance to get decent compiz running on KDE 4.3?Should i even try it,or you cant have em both?
<robin0800> BluesKaj: I thought wicd had no mobile support yet?
<BluesKaj> robin0800, been using it on my laptop for over 3mos
<BluesKaj> atheros card besides
<robin0800> BluesKaj: for broardband ?
<omnipotentduo> hey what's up everyone?
<jimmy51_home> i'm trying to use the Scripted HTML plasmoid, but it always fails to install
<jimmy51_home> i tried creating a new user and installing it under that user, but it still fails
<jimmy51_home> scripted image plasmoid works
<jimmy51_home> what should i do?
<theadmin> What is git doing? "resolving deltas", what does it mean
<genii> deltas are changes between different versions
<BluesKaj> robin0800, broadband yes, DSL high speed here , thru a 2wire router
<sanjiv_> hi
<BluesKaj> robin0800, I'm using wicd on my lartop as we speak , just removed the widget network manager in favour of wicd. I'm now dual booting Vista nad jaunty
<BluesKaj> err laptop
<sanjiv_> i am new to ubuntu can any one help
<sanjiv_> to support
<BluesKaj> !ask | sanjiv_
<ubottu> sanjiv_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> sanjiv_: first of all : Welcome !
<shadeslayer> sanjiv_: second of all : What seems to be the problem?
<sanjiv_> thanks
<sanjiv_> how to uninstall kubuntu and need to install xubuntu
<robin0800> BluesKaj: That sounds like wireless not GPRS
<shadeslayer> sanjiv_: ok are you sure you want xubuntu?
<sanjiv_> not sure but i thought its good
<sanjiv_> which one is good actually
<shadeslayer> sanjiv_: if you want bling go for KDE,if you want a minimal Desktop go for Xfce
<BluesKaj> robin0800, this chat is about regular connections not 3g stuff...wish you guys would mention that when asking
<shadeslayer> sanjiv_: also a new release of KDE was made,so i think you should try that out,more at : kde.org
<sanjiv_> ok shandeslayer
<sanjiv_> i installed kubuntu ,edubuntu , xubuntu now i want to remove xubuntu then
<jimmy51_home> how do i totally remove a downloaded widget?
<jimmy51_home> i've closed it, but it's still in my widget list
<jimmy51_home> i can delete it from the plasmoids folder, but it still shows up in the widget list
<shadeslayer> sanjiv_: see : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<richardmd> hola buenos dias :)
<shadeslayer> sanjiv_: just copy the whole command to remove xubuntu and paste it in a konsole
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_home, the widget list just shows what's available , if installed it will have red dash
<richardmd> no habla nadie español aca? :)
<shadeslayer> !es | richardmd
<ubottu> richardmd: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sanjiv_> ok shadeslayer
<richardmd>  ;)
<jimmy51_home> are plasmoids a beta feature?
<MTGap> I can't seem to use a different monitor with nvidia-settings without change my x configuratoin
<MTGap> I'd like it to be the same I don't want to switch the monitors permanently
<Ritzerisk> question .... i cant seem to figure out how to turn on xdmcp is it only by config files
<zipito> still I have mine problem with sound in KDE
<zipito> when I use xine as the backend - in the dragon player everything is fine
<zipito> but in amarok there is no sound :(
<linuxhippy> Hi, any idea where i can find images of 9.10 alpha4? I tried http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-4/ but those images boot into gnome
<ericG> linuxhippy: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4#Download%20Alpha%204
<Pici> Karmic support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<linuxhippy> Pici: this question is so simple, you don't have to redirect me. but thanks anyway
<Pici> linuxhippy: It was for future reference
<linuxhippy> ;)
<apparle> where is the tarball downloaded by flashplugin-nonfree downloaded.....
<g_giulio> hi
<g_giulio> some1?
<apparle> g_giulio: what
<g_giulio> only if some 1 is here...
<g_giulio> nobody response...
<genii> g_giulio: Best to just ask what question you really have rather than wait
<rig> g_giulio: If you have a question just ask someone will answer you if they can help
<zipito> wow!!!!!   I've been without sound in KDE for 2.5 months - the problem was with misconfigure ~/.xine!!!! - removing that made me a happy listener
<g_giulio> ok thanks to all!
<g_giulio> it's sample...
<g_giulio> i can't run my java enviromentall machine...
<g_giulio> i've just installed but
<mrrci> ciao
<mrrci> 1list
<g_giulio>  i can't make the  link...
<apparle> zipito: thats nothing compared to me...........2 years without soundcard detection in any distro.........at last I found "options snd-atiixp ac97_codec=0" was to be added to alsa-base.conf
<g_giulio> some 1 can help me please?thanks
<zipito> apparle, this times I thinks that windoze or apple would be a better... but IF
<apparle> g_giulio: which package did you install and what do you mean I can't run the java VM......are you trying to run jar file??
<g_giulio> ok i 'm giving more info:
<g_giulio> firefox 3 update;
<g_giulio> original java on sun site
<apparle> zipito: I can't afford a mac and I don't want to use pirated windows... :)
<g_giulio> http://java.com/it/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=it&host=java.com
<g_giulio> this site up...
<zipito> apparle, I've been happy mac user - unless I've been robbed and mine 2 macs was stolen - now I'm using PC - and I think KDE is a greate competitor to MAC
<zipito> I mean in the interface
<apparle> zipito: no ways...........have a look at KDE4.3........I am just waiting for Karmic
<jimmy51_home> how can i display a webpage on the kde desktop?
<zipito> apparle, I'm already on KDE 4.3 on mine jaunty
<g_giulio> yes  apparle!!! KDE FOREVER!!!
<apparle> zipito: and you think windows would look better............never
<zipito> apparle, I think MAC looks a bit better - WINDOZE is dead
<apparle> zipito: never see a new one
<g_giulio> some 1 can help me  with java VM?Please thanks!
<g_giulio> i've a problem with the link to do after the installation...
<apparle> g_giulio: I can't read the page...........I don't know other languages
<BluesKaj> g_giulio, we support kubuntu questions here , try another chat that can help with virtual OS's etc
<g_giulio> apparle: sorry it's Italian but the sense is that i've to do a link(after the installation)to link the directory when is firefox an the directory where is java VM... Do you know anything?
<raphink> g_giulio: apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<raphink> g_giulio: that will install java 1.6 without having to download and install it
<g_giulio> blueskaj: i've try but no1 reesponse...
<apparle> g_giulio: why do you want to install java from main page............use the ubuntu repositories
<g_giulio> thanks to all but with ubuntu repo, doesn't work...and  apt-get ,too!!!
<apparle> g_giulio: did you get the private msg??
<g_giulio> apparle:one for 1 millisecnd...where is now?
<g_giulio> with a sound...
<apparle> g_giulio: where did you install firefox 3.5
<apparle> g_giulio: see there must have opened another tab with my private msg
<g_giulio> this is the question!!! i really don't know...
<g_giulio> normally with a normal distro!!!
<g_giulio> where is normally installed?
<rw> Hi, I'm having problems accessing /media/disk. I mounted /dev/sdb1 to that folder. Dolphin will only show the contents in root mode. I tried "sudo chmod 777 /media/disk" and I tried changing permission in Dolphin as root, but that doesn't seem to work.
<BluesKaj> rw, ntfs ?
<rw> no, fat32
<genii> rw: The entire device partition will always belong to root. Because the udev system makes it so each boot. You need to make a subfolder which belongs to user which wants to write there.
<rw> genii: Thanks, I'll try that
<jackdamiels> hy everybody
<BluesKaj> haven't heard of many fat32's lately
<Nomads> hi
<BluesKaj> BBL
<jackdamiels> I have seriouse problem with graphic in new kubuntu 9.04
<jackdamiels> for example konversation is not in theme colors
<sat53> allow
<lyhana8> hi, i'm trying to plug a TV on my laptop under KDE4 and it doesn't work, despite it was last week with the same laptop with KDE3
<lyhana8> any advice
<Tokeiito> is there any applet which shows global mouse coordinates?
<slow-motion> bye
<jackdamiels> you trying with twinwiew
<lyhana8> i've an ATI
<jackdamiels> then I dont know.
<jackdamiels> but there is GUI application for that
<jackdamiels> I just dont know the name
<beagleburt> G'day everyone from New Zealand. Anyone able to help me get online with Konqeror? OK with Firefox. Using KDE with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.
<beagleburt> Problem raised its head when I tried to access online help from "Kpovmodeller" > Konqueror >"could not connect to host...."HELP!
<genii> beagleburt: Does the same URL work in firefox?
<beagleburt> genii: Yes
<genii> beagleburt: Are you using some proxy?
<beagleburt> genii: No
<genii> Hm
<beagleburt> genii: et al.: I am a bit confused re KDE & KDE4 - have downloaded a mixture of the two....maybe this is screwing things up?
<genii> beagleburt: It's quite possible, yes.
<genii> beagleburt: For a time the two versions on same box were distinguished by one having it's settings in ~/.kde and the other in ~/.kde4    but now kde4 also uses just the hidden .kde directory also
<beagleburt> genii: Hm? Do you recommend to uninstall ALL the KDE4 programs? ...or  ALL the KDE programs?
<genii> Apologies on reply lag, etc. Work is requiring me here on and off.
<beagleburt> genii: that's ok - i understand
<arash> Hi all
<beagleburt> Hi arash
<arash> I have installed Kubuntu 9.04 on my Vostro 1510 laptop.The soundcard does not work
<arash> i cant play or hear any sound
<genii> beagleburt: I would suggest to try something like to move the file ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc to a temp spot and then it will try to make a new fresh one next time Konq runs.
<genii> beagleburt: If you are going to remove a version of KDE... since 3 series will no longer be supported or maintained but the kde3 older apps should still run under kde4, I would keep the kde4
<beagleburt> genii: ok - Thankyou! I will go & try that out...
<arash> Can anybody help me with that?
<genii> arash: Are you getting the speaker icon on the bottom bar?
<arash> yes I have it
<beagleburt> genii: thanks again for your wisdom. By the way what is the correct protocol for temporarily leaving IRC to do tasks?
<genii> arash: Click one time on it, then click on the Mixer button. Make sure that the PCM slider is not at zero
<genii> beagleburt: /away
<arash> its not at zero..
<beagleburt> genii: TKU - 'bye 4 now
<EagleScreen> hello
<joe___> hi there. i've got a stupid question: i want to copy all images (*.jpg) which lie in different folders into one other folder via shell. "cp -r *.jpg ~/folder" selects just the images in the current directory. shouldnt -r select all images also in subdirectories??
<genii> arash: That is the most common one (that the PCM or WAV slider is muted or at zero). The next common one is that the soundcard is an intel HDA one
<EagleScreen> i am thinking in update to backported KDE 4.3, any problem with it?
<arash> Ok thanks for guide..
<genii> arash: For the HDA cards there is an !intelhda factoid from the bot which has some instructions on compiling ALSA for it
<arash> thanks I will check for that.I have another more serious problem and that is with my wireless card.
<arash> i am currently connecting to internet via cable.my wireless card does not work also
<arash> i check forums all have problems with Broadcom wireless cards on Kubuntu
<genii> arash: The Broadcom cards are notorious for problems under Linux
<arash> Do you know how i can make it fuction?its really annoying
<EagleScreen> arash: is when connecting to wpa?
<arash> wpa ? wireless personal you mean ?
<arash> It doesnt function at all.
<EagleScreen> arash: can you see any wireless network with network-manager applet?
<genii> arash: When no native Linux drivers seem to work, the last resort is to use the program ndiswrapper which emulates a Windows networking layer. It requires the .inf and .sys files off a Windows driver disk for the adapter
<arash> EagleScreen: I am on my second day with linux .Where should I check for that ?
<arash> genii: ndiswrapper where can I find and how install it ?
<EagleScreen> arash: Broadcom wireless has Linux native driver, dont use ndiswrapper
<genii> Work, AFK 5-10 minutes
<arash> EagleScreen: where can i find it ? I cheked System/Hardware Drivers
<EagleScreen> arash: K-Menu -> Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<arash> it says there is Boradcom Wireless STA driver activiated
<arash> but it does not work
<arash> should I deactivate it and replace another driver?
<EagleScreen> arash: the wl kernel module is the driver, it must be loaded
<arash> how ?
<EagleScreen> arash: open Terminal and use pastebin
<EagleScreen> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<arash> ok i have openned up a terminal shell
<EagleScreen> pastebin us the output of the command 'lsmod | grep wl'
<Minstrel> hello all, using kubuntu jaunty, can anyone tell me the package I should install to get the simplified "add/remove programs" application?  any issues using it in kde?  (need this for family members, want to avoid adept/synaptic if possible)
<EagleScreen> any problem using KDE 4.3 bakports? i want to know if it is a good idea to update
<EagleScreen> Minstrel: if it still exists, it must be inside Adept package
<Tokeiito> maybe someone knows application which shoes mouse cursos coordinates?
<arash> EagleScreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/254614/
<EagleScreen> okay arash now pastebin the output of 'iwconfig'
<Minstrel> eagle: thanks, is it discontinuted in Ubuntu then?  just to be sure we're talking about the same thing, I mean the program that has 'popularity' ratings and such and just some basic software categories to choose from
<arash> EagleScreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/254617/
<EagleScreen> yes Minstrel it was a module of Adept, and Adept is deprecated in flavour of kpackagekit
<Minstrel> eagle: this app here to be specific (http://www.movingtofreedom.org/images/2007/03/ubuntu-add-remove-applications.jpg)
<EagleScreen> arash: you wireless card seems to be well installed
<apparle> Minstrel: actually it was a part of Adept and adept is not installed by default since 9.04......Kpackagekit is......
<arash> EagleScreen: whatabout those no wireless extenssion alerts ?
<EagleScreen> Minstrel: that is the gnome frontend, if you want it you have to isntall amny Gnome stuff in kubuntu, you really want it?
<EagleScreen> arash: you have two cards, one is wireless (eth1) and other is cable (eth0)
<BluesKaj> unfortunate about adept being dumped , think i might install it anyway, kpackagekit really is kinda flaky
<EagleScreen> arash: can you see the network-manager applet in your taskbar?
<Minstrel> eagle/apparle: the family would be a bit confused using adept I think...or maybe even synaptic (yes gnome also I know)...its a fresh install so I dont mind installing some gnome libs and seeing how well it runs if I just knew what the package name was
<arash> EagleScreen: no i cant.When I open network manager from Network Setting in start menu
<EagleScreen> okay Minstrel i will try to find the package
<arash> it does not show any wireless or wired connectoin
<EagleScreen> arash: run 'sudo aptitude -R isntall network-manager-kde'
<apparle> I don't know.............I myself neither use synaptic not kpackagekit nor adept.........I use konsole and apt-get
<EagleScreen> arash: run 'sudo aptitude -R install network-manager-kde' sorry by isntall*
<arash> EagleScreen: sorry for being to primitive.. what does it mean by install*?
<EagleScreen> i typed bad the command in the first line
<EagleScreen> Minstrel: i think it is gnome-app-install
<arash> aha that i correct it the first time : )
<Minstrel> apparle: same here, trying to make the wifes new pc experience easy :)
<arash> EagleScreen: ok NOw its done.it downloaded some packages and has installed them
<EagleScreen> arash: run 'knetworkmanager'
<apparle> Minstrel: I suggest you give her everything installed so she doesn't need to do anything
<EagleScreen> and see if an applet apperas in the pannel
<arash> yes something appears
<Minstrel> apparle: planning to as much as possible (skype, IM, multimedia codecs, OOo), but I wanted something there in case she has some need I didnt forsee and I'm not around, or just gets bored and wants to play cribbage :g
<EagleScreen> arash: right-click on it and tell us if you see your wireless networks
<arash> aha now it displays something
<arash> EagleScreen thank you so much for yorur time and patience
<apparle> can I share my internet connection over bluetooth??
<arash> I really appreciate it
<Minstrel> eagle: thanks very much, i'll give it a whirl at home, with no-install-recommends hopefully to cut down on the gnome clutter
<bhabalinux> hi everyone
<ubunturos> !hi | bhabalinux
<ubottu> bhabalinux: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bhabalinux> thank  you
<bhabalinux> where are you from?
<jhutchins_lt> bhabalinux: Ubotu is a bot.
<jhutchins_lt> bhabalinux: Ubottu is a bot.
<bhabalinux> eh is it?
<bhabalinux> i m new here
<apparle> why am I getting this after I changed my source
<apparle> Reading package lists... Done W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2 W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ubunturos> bhabalinux: Ubottu is a bot, ubunturos, is not :)
<bhabalinux> ok
<rmrfslash> How can I see packets that are rejected by iptables by IP address?
<rmrfslash> is there an iptables log?
<llutz> rmrfslash: you need to tell iptables which packages should be logged before
<rmrfslash> I added :INPUT ACCEPT --jump LOG --log-level 4 [0:0] to my iptables config
<rmrfslash> this is not enough?
<rmrfslash> llutz: here's the first few lines of my iptables config file http://pastebin.com/m6cae5c8f
<rmrfslash> llutz: sudo iptables-restore iptables.config
<chechin_> hello, does someone know hot to generate c code with glade 3?
<beagleburt> genii: tried mv'ing konquerorrc & reopened Konqueror, but it still won't access web. Am using "Synaptic": should I install ALL KDE4 programs before removing ALL KDE3 programs? + I discovered a library that did not have (KDE) nor (4) in its name, but was needed to support KDE3 applications under KDE4. I am getting confused & wonder if there is any "easy" way to replace ALL KDE3 programs/Libraries/Utilities?etc with KDE4 versions?
<cumulus007> How to get Strigi working in Kubuntu? It never works, the "enable strigi" checkbox always unchecks itself :(
<cumulus007> I've tried 9.04 and 9.10
<genii> beagleburt: I believe in 8.04 the kde3 install is named kubuntu-desktop and the kde4 is something like kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is very busy.
<beagleburt> genii: thankyou & please do not feel the need to apologise - your work is first priority!
<appare> plz help I am getting this after 'sudo apt-get update'
<appare> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5nW: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2nW: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not
<apparle> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5nW: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2nW: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is no
<apparle> plz help
<datag> i wonder where i can configure my already installed printers in kubuntu/kde4. The printer dialogue allows only to add a new one?
<datag> and the cups webinterface doesn't show my via-kde-installed-printer
<apparle> I think I deleted the publick key key somehow
<datag> well, i think i solved it MANUALLY by editing the cups config
<datag> thats strange
<genii> apparle: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<genii> apparle: That should help with the first NO_PUBKEY message. The NODATA one I have not seen yet
<apparle> genii: the last '-' is also there?
<genii> apparle: Yes
<poutine> How do I use gnome's network manager with KDE4? I used to be able to (8.10 versus 9.04) just by running nm-applet or linking it in my KDE autostart, but now it doesn't work and KDE4's network manager is truly a steaming pile of feces
<Wrekk> evening lads
<Wrekk> I'm new to KDE... is it just me or is 4.3 really sluggy so far?
<webbb> im trying to get strigi to work and when i enabled it i got a error that says failed to contact strigi indexer nepomuk.services.nepomukstrigiservice: no such name
<poutine> Wrekk, KDE, gnome, XFCE, wherever, "it runs sluggy" is not even close to a bug report or something anybody can diagnose or fix for you
<poutine> check 'top'
<Wrekk> poutine: not really here to report a bug ... just asking ... I run GNOME and it works fine for me... just asking if its a general thing or if I should do some tweaking
<poutine> Wrekk, yes, it's a general thing, we introduced "Runs Like Crap, Every Time" feature in 4.3, we do hope you like it
<Wrekk> poutine: I'm sorry if I offended you in some way
<poutine> Wrekk, you didn't offend me, you just made the most useless statement with 'It runs sluggy', I'm not a dev for KDE or kubuntu, but I am a programmer for a living, and I really hate people like you
<poutine> if you can't get more specific than 'it runs sluggy', don't even bother
<poutine> you're a useless twat
<Pici> poutine: Thats uncalled for.
<poutine> Pici, yeah, suck my dick
<maco> okthen
<Pici> !guidelines > poutine
<Wrekk> poutine:  I'm sorry for my stuid newbie remark/question....
<maco> Wrekk: he's gone
<maco> Wrekk: his attitude is not acceptable around here
<Pici> Wrekk: Your comment was fine.
<Wrekk> Pici:  thanx
<Wrekk> I'm not a programmer, just a meer dba :P
<maco> dont need to be a programmer to use a computer :P
<poutine> non-programmers are annoying
<poutine> the world would be better if only programmers used computers
<maco> poutine: if youre going to be like that you can get right back out of here
<Wrekk> Pici:  you dont have to apologize for poutine...
<poutine> what did I do now?
<maco> poutine: support & encouragement are the rule here
<jimmy51_home> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<poutine> yeah, 2 pages is too much to read to use an IRC channel
<poutine> how about I just state, you can all fuck off and suck my nuts you cock sucking faggot dick lickers
<jimmy51_home> thanks
<maco> ugh
<maco> what an arse
<Wrekk> might be a ban there? :)
<maco> Wrekk: yes pici banned him
<maco> youd THINK when there are two ops staring you right in the face youd learn to WTFU
<maco> *STFU
<Wrekk> marco:  he was just a programmer, dont be to hard on him :)
<jimmy51_home> i guess he thinks everyone should be a programmer
<Wrekk> :)
<maco> Wrekk: being a programmer is no excuse to look down on non-programmrs
<Wrekk> amen
<jimmy51_home> exactly.  what if your mechanic called you a moron for telling him your car had a 'shimmy' and rattle
<jimmy51_home> ?
<maco> and told you to fix it yourself
<Wrekk> anyhow... KDE 4.3 isnt really as responsive as gnome on my dell xps ... is there something I can check or do to improve performans?
<Wrekk> taking of the gui here :)
<jimmy51_home> i'm heading to raquetball, but i'd say run glxinfo
<jimmy51_home> glxinfo and make sure 3d acceleration is on
<jimmy51_home> hardware accel, that is
<Wrekk> thanx... don that :)
<mrcognitive> hey , anyone here down with M-Space ? have a question ?
<jimmy51_home> got me then
 * jimmy51_home heads off to raquetball
<miglo> hi - has anyone made some experience with coLinux/andLinux?
<maco> miglo: might wanna look and see if either has their own irc channel
<miglo> maco I already did, but there are only a few people and no one is responding :-(
<apparle> what is this WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!n  libgvfscommon0 gvfs libsoup2.4-1 libsoup-gnome2.4-1 gvfs-backendsnInstall these packages without verification [y/N]? nn
<gerhard> Hi :-) When KDE starts up, my keyboard stops working. Xorg.0.log contains "(EE) HID 046a:0023: Read error: No such device" and "(II) config/hal: removing device HID 046a:0023", after unplugging and replugging the keyboard, it works again, What can I do?
<khaije|amalt> best games for (not so powerful) computers?
<hackerx> HELLO ...
<luis_> hello i wanna install the kubuntu restricted extras, i already deleted the # in the lines of the source list finishing in multiverse, what more i do?
<kaddi> luis_ open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<kaddi> that will update your sources, so that all the packages from multiverse are read.
<kaddi> then you can check what version of kubuntu restricted extras you want to install by typing: apt-cache policy kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kaddi> if it proposes you a version, then you can go ahead and install it using "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Psi-Jack_> Does Kubuntu 9.04 Alternate come with openssh installed and running by default?
<luis_> kaddi, thx dude
<kaddi> no dude, but your welcome ;)
<luis_> oh, thx lady :)
<maco> Psi-Jack_: client is installed by default, yeah
<maco> Psi-Jack_: no servers (except the X server) run by default though
<Psi-Jack_> I see.
<maco> and alternate is just the name of the CD
<Psi-Jack_> No wonder I can;t get to my desktop workstation since I installed Kubuntu.
<maco> the system is the same whether you install from alternet, live, net, or pxe
<kaddi> hehe
<maco> *alternate
<Psi-Jack_> Ahh well, will just have to wait to fix that when I get off work. ;)
<maco> dont forget fail2ban ;)
<Psi-Jack_> Eh.
<Psi-Jack_> It's in the DMZ.
<Psi-Jack_> No direct access to it, an eBox server handles all the front-end routing, and from there, the servers get routed to appropriately by redirection, the workstation itself is not directly tied to except by occasional UPnP handle.
<LuisJa> oh my... after de new actualization i cant longer connect to kubuntu with konversation ¬¬
<LuisJa> $!%& this
<LuisJa> can someone help me fix this pls'
<Dragnslcr> I'm not quite sure what you're asking. Maybe you should try the channel for your native language
<LuisJa> uhh?
<LuisJa> the thing is
<LuisJa> 1 new actualization just come few minutes ago
<LuisJa> than included an update for konversation
<LuisJa> installed that, now after this, it deleted the conf to auto connect to the kubuntu channel
<LuisJa> and i dont know the ports and channels name to connect...
<LuisJa> net... etc
<LuisJa> hello?!
<houcine> salut tt l monde
<redmorgan> bonsoir à tous, j'ai un petit problème qui est sur le point de me faire criser... plasma plante lorsque j'éjecte un périphérique... une idée ?
<maco> redmorgan: #ubuntu-fr
<maco> houcine: #ubuntu-it
<redmorgan> maco:  oups sorry bad chan thanks...
<LuisJa> EI MAKO!
<LuisJa> i need your help dude
<kaddi> maco I believe houcine is also speaking french ;)
<LuisJa> linux has the troubleshoot with java than it cant have more than 2 java applications with sound, always 1 has the sound, and if u want the other 1 with sound u need to close and open again firefox, i donwloaded pulse audio but i dont know how to use it
<LuisJa> i need to fix the problem, can someone help
<LuisJa> me pls
<LuisJa> HELLO?!
<LuisJa> oh my god...
<maco> kaddi: oh. salut reminded me of italian
<maco> LuisJa: is pulseaudio running? "ps -ef | grep pulseaudio"
<maco> also, my nick has a c, not a k. and im not a dude.
<maco> mako with a k is a dude though
<LuisJa> luis@Kubuntu:~$ ps -ef | grep pulseaudio
<LuisJa> luis      4872     1  0 15:34 ?        00:00:04 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<LuisJa> luis      5109  3902  0 15:43 pts/1    00:00:00 grep pulseaudio
<LuisJa> the only thing i wanna know is if pulse audio will let me hear sound with more than 1 java app at the same time... (ex Playing java games and listeting to a youtube video)
<LuisJa> someone got the answer pls?????
<kaddi> maco I might be wrong, but I read it as "salut tous le monde", which would be french. I don't know italian, so I can't say if you could also fit in some italian meaning :D
<LuisJa> the only thing i wanna know is if pulse audio will let me hear sound with more than 1 java app at the same time... (ex Playing java games and listeting to a youtube video)
<maco> kaddi: i dont know either of 'em
<kaddi> hehe, I see :D
<maco> LuisJa: youtube is flash, not java
<maco> though...hmm are both in browser?
<maco> i wonder how pavucontrol handles two streams inside firefox
<maco> take a look in pavucontrol (probably need to install it) and check that all streams are available in playback
<Ritzerisk> question .... i cant seem to figure out how to turn on xdmcp is it only by config files
<bewofthe> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<bewofthe> !xdmcp | Ritzerisk
<ubottu> Ritzerisk: please see above
<bewofthe> good ol bot
<bewofthe> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kaddi> !xv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xv
<Ritzerisk> mee seeng ;)
<kaddi> a tragedy
<Ritzerisk> i think ive been there ....
<kaddi> hehe
<bewofthe> i know absolutly squat aboot it
<kaddi> I'm trying to understand a bugreport to see if it is a bug I had myself, but I can't understand "my graphics driver is unable to provide xv". Would that mean he has no visual output?
<sheol> hola a todos
<LuisJa> <maco> take a look in pavucontrol (probably need to install it) and check that all streams are available in playback
<kaddi> hola sheol :)
<LuisJa> uhh???
<kaddi> !es | sheol
<ubottu> sheol: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LuisJa> maco then why when u get java plugin  youtube runs without need of flash
<maco> LuisJa: install pavucontrol. run it. go to playback tab
<dhq> how do i recover a file i deleted by mistake
<LuisJa> mako wtf
<LuisJa> i downloaded pavucontrol
<LuisJa> and when i click show all streams
<denis__> bye
<LuisJa> only 1 appears
<maco> so firefox is considered one stream?
<maco> and im not going to be highlighted if you keep using benjamin's nick
<LuisJa> then
<LuisJa> mako then how da fuck i make firefox multiple $%&@!"* streams
<LuisJa> i mean maco*
<maco> LuisJa: im not sure if it can be split :-/ i thought you were using java applications
<hackulator> is kububtu a fundamentally different OS from ubuntu or does it just use a different GUI?
<maco> and dont swear
<maco> hackulator: different gui
<LuisJa> I AM using java applications
<LuisJa> java
<maco> hackulator: different default apps
<LuisJa> Runescape
<LuisJa> etc
<LuisJa> youtube videos is java too
<maco> LuisJa: runescape is an applet inside firefox
<maco> no, youtube is flash
<LuisJa> dude
<LuisJa> if youtube dont needed java
<LuisJa> i could round runescape and youtube at the same time
<LuisJa> the thing is
<maco> i thought you meant a standalone java application
<LuisJa> if i run youtube video, i cant run FROSTWIRE or RUNESCAPE
<LuisJa> and vicerversa
<maco> cant run, or have no sound in them?
<LuisJa> NO SOUND
<maco> i dont know all the ins-and-outs of pulse the way dtchen does
<maco> no sound is because you cant get sound out of two apps at once period
<maco> pulseaudio can fix it, but im not sure if it can handle two things that are both just "firefox" as far as its concerned
<LuisJa> mistake
<LuisJa> SUCKS hard...
<maco> sorry, PA can fix "two apps at once"
<maco> dunno if it can fix "two of the same app"
<maco> hang out in #ubuntu-audio-help maybe
<LuisJa> oh my $$$$$$$ god dude
<LuisJa> in windows u can, dont know why u cant here =/
<LuisJa> or at least
<LuisJa> let charging a youtube video, after u finish sawing 1
<LuisJa> u see the other with sound
<FloodBotK2> LuisJa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuisJa> BUT THAT ALSO IS NOT POSSIBLE :@
<LuisJa> lol in kubuntu audio help they r only five users...
<maco> that's because its not an official channel
<maco> dtchen is the only one in the whole project that knows this stuff inside & out at every layer of the stack
<maco> he's taught me maybe 1% of what he knows
<LuisJa> who da... is that guy
<LuisJa> where i can find him
<ubuntu> test
<LuisJa> and its amazing users need to do a lot of crap to hear sound i various things at the same time...
<LuisJa> in*
<LuisJa> so thats all?
<LuisJa> no solution?
<maco> wait around
<maco> he's at work right now
<maco> and then he'll probably be hacking well into the evening on sound bugs that have been reported
<maco> i dont really use java (for sound...just for school stuff) so ive never had the problem youre having
<maco> ..i also dont use sun's java
<maco> dunno if that makes a difference
<maco> maybe if you report it as a bug youll get more attention
<LuisJa> ehhm dude
<LuisJa> then what u use to hear videos in internet
<LuisJa> or frostwire
<LuisJa> or limewire
<LuisJa> ETC...
<FloodBotK2> LuisJa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> i use flash for youtube
<maco> and i use bittorrent for my legal downloading needs
<maco> (well not adobe flash, as it's closed source, but anyway...)
<kaddi> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<harjot> anyone can help me with k3b?
<theatro> harjot, what is the problem?
<harjot> cause i want it to play on dvd player etc...
<harjot> so is it fine 2 burn the cd as data cd but with mp3
<kaddi> how can I find out my ip?
<Dragnslcr> ifconfig
<harjot> theatro: u know what to do?
<Giddorah> Hmmm Aight... How do I change the DPI?
<Giddorah> It's driving me crazy!!
<Giddorah> All the text in all windowses are severely oversized
<theatro> harjot, can you repeat the problem, you got disconnected and only half of your text made it through
<Giddorah> Aight, got the problem with text-size fixed
<Giddorah> So... You wrote something else just before I quit mIRC
<Giddorah> I had to disable ACPI in Kubuntu Live
<Giddorah> And someone said something else?
<Giddorah> Aight... I'll take it from the top
<Giddorah> GRUB wont install
<Giddorah> I run Windows 7 as my main OS
<Giddorah> And I've tried both the Desktop and Alternate disc
<kaddi> how can I use a non standard port with ssh-copy-id?
<harjot> i keeep getting disconnected!?!?!?!?
<harjot> can i just burn the mp3 file directly to a cd?
<harjot> in data cd mode?
<harjot> and will it play in a dvd player etc...
<FloodBotK2> harjot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harjot> ideas?
<harjot> theatro: u there? or am i disconnected again?
<theatro> harjot, that is how you burn mp3s to a disk yes, as data
<theatro> but you should check the manual of your players to see if they support CDs with mp3 or just audio CD
<harjot> data cd mode is fine so i dont have to use audio cd mode?>
<theatro> sure, as long as your player can read it
<harjot> ok
<harjot> wwill a car player support mp3?
<Wreckage> also depends on what you got
<theatro> again you need to check the device manual
<harjot> ok thanks
<Wreckage> also will usually say MP3 real tiny on the interface :)
<suit> So, I just booted into a black screen with Kubuntu. Alt+F2 works and I can start programs from there and see them, too. Just no desktop, no taskbar, no widgets. Any ideas?
<rig> suit: did you try to reboot?
<suit> A couple of times
<harjot> suit: 9.04 or 8.04?
<harjot> guessiing 9.04
<harjot> type in [if u can get a terminal] plasma
<suit> harjot: command not found
<Paddy_NI> Hi all I am currently installing kde4.3 on jaunty and was wondering if there is anyway which I could guarantee a clean session of kde without things from my gnome start up also loading like gnome-do?
<mohsine> n^pjfgsodfwxLFSED§¨elf
<mohsine> fopr
<mohsine> kezjfekh
#kubuntu 2009-08-18
<suit> harjot: command not found
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj: having a look
<Paddy_NI> cheers
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj: Oh well that is a handy link but its not exactly what I am after.. I pretty much want to keep gnome as well
<Paddy_NI> :)
<BluesKaj> ahh, well, that's a horse of a colour I'm not familiar with :)
<suit> harjot_: are you there? :)
<u4293181> !Rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<harjot_> suit: yes now iam
<harjot_> suit: still need help?
<pedronveloso> hi! Is there some repositorie with KDE 4.3 for 8.04 kubuntu ??
<EagleScreen> pedronveloso: negative
<brian_> can someone in here give me a hand im getting stuck on step 4 http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/integrate-google-gadgets-with-plasma-in.html
<brian_> when i
<brian_> cd kdebase-workspace-4.2.1a
<pedronveloso> EagleScreen, humm, too bad :\. Is it easy to compile ?
<brian_> cmake .
<brian_> it says not found
<FloodBotK2> brian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brian_> sorry mistake
<EagleScreen> it is not easy pedronveloso
<brian_> but ya i do everything the list says but i dont know what im doing wrong
<pedronveloso> EagleScreen, thanks
<jeremy___> how do  i get my mp3 player to mount or connect it a usb one?
<jeremy___> i have kubuntu 9.04
<jeremy___> how do  i get my mp3 player to mount or connect it a usb one?
<jeremy___> i have kubuntu 9.04
<jeremy___> ????
<jeremy___> how do  i get my mp3 player to mount or connect it a usb one using amarok 1.4
<jeremy___> how do  i get my mp3 player to mount or connect it a usb one using amarok 1.4
<jeremy___> damn anybody in this bitch talk i need sum help isnt this room 4 that
<mase_work> jeremy___: you need to be patient
<mase_work> not everyone is awake
<mase_work> its not instahelp
<jeremy___> how do  i get my mp3 player to mount or connect it a usb one using amarok 1.4
<mase_work> if i knew i would have answered
<MsMaco> i dont think new amarok does mp3 players :-/
<MsMaco> though 1.4 is still "old" amarok, right?
<mase_work> you have stated your question, you can either wait around for someone who knoews, or you can write to the forums or mailing lists
<jeremy___> i got the old one amarok 1.4
<MsMaco> by the way, no swearing!
<jeremy___> it is a free country
<MsMaco> old amarok has a devices tab
<mase_work> its not a free channel
<MsMaco> that doesnt change that this channel hs rules
<jeremy___> i know and it asks for a mount point?
<MsMaco> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MsMaco> jeremy___: what sort of player is it?
<MsMaco> ive only used amarok with ipods
<jeremy___> just a 512 usb stick player
<MsMaco> and it doesnt show up in your device applet on the panel as a usb stick when you plug in?
<jeremy___> it asks for a mount point?
<jeremy___> ?
<jeremy___> how do  i get my mp3 player to mount or connect it a usb one using amarok 1.4
<MsMaco> amarok asks for a mount point...yeah, got it
<MsMaco> ok fine
<mase_work> what a tool.
<MsMaco> couldve answered the question about whether the mounter was detecting it or not...
<MsMaco> oh hmm need to test something
<MsMaco> awesome
<MsMaco> changing nicks did not remove my op-abilities
<Hijodelaluna76> hi
<Hijodelaluna76> bin neu hier
<brian_> sudo cp ../../../lib/plasma_package_ggl.so /usr/lib/kde4/
<sudok> hallo?
<yuri_> i have ubuntu-restricted extras installed but amarok still says i need packages. which packages does it want?
<TheNumber> yuri_: try in a terminal : apt-get install amarok
<yuri_> TheNumber: everything istalled
<TheNumber> and even amarok it self ?
<yuri_> yes
<TheNumber> humm and it refuses to play any sousnd ?
<yuri_> it plays some things but not others. im trying to use one of the plugins to stream audio
<khaije|amalt> image manager?
<kavurt> is there a gui tool in Kubuntu  to disable touchpad tapping?
<ubuntu> how do i find my kernel version
<mase_work> ubuntu:  uname -a
<bazhang> ubuntu, uname -a in the konsole
<Pici> ubuntu: uname -r
<Pici> well, -a will show it too
<ubuntu> ty
<shicmap> hey I wonder how I can fix this problem. I cannot listen to the audio when I am watching on youtube. FlashPlayer is installed, and it's up-to-date.
<shicmap> any thoughts?
<PingJocky> anyone know where i can find some help on kubuntu netbook remix?
<nositelicense> ask...
<kavurt> PingJocky: what kind of help do you need?
<PingJocky> how do i add programs to the applications menus, mine was almost blank on install
<PingJocky> http://imagebin.ca/view/FWT1aLy.html
<PingJocky> if i click on any of the submenus they are empty
<Dragnslcr> PingJocky- you should be able to right-click the K Menu button and go to the Menu Editor
<PingJocky> There is no K Menu unless i add it... I will add it and try that
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, I don't recognize that plasmoid
<EagleScreen> is it Kubuntu netbook, PingJocky?
<PingJocky> EagleScreen: yes sir... 9.10 Alpha 4
<EagleScreen> 9.10 Alpha is in agressive development, it is normal to have bugs
<PingJocky> i  didnt know if it was a bug or user error...
<PingJocky> im leaning twards user error :P
<EagleScreen> PingJocky: aks also in #ubuntu+1 and visit http://launchpad.net and report any bug if you have time
<PingJocky> is there a #kubuntu+1?
<bazhang> PingJocky, #ubuntu+1 for all Karmic discussion
<PingJocky> ok thanks
<brian_> i need some help  when i get to number 4 i get a error  any advise http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/integrate-google-gadgets-with-plasma-in.html
<Rofl> srry but whats the kubuntu sound channel?
<Rofl> hello????
<chatubuntu> Hi
<webbb> anyone know why i would get this error when i try to download google gadgets A Fatal Error Occurred
<webbb> The application Plasma Workspace (plasma) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<colton_> how do you "register with services" to use a channel?
<rmrfslash> I just upgraded to KDE 4.3 and now all my window borders are missing and desktop effects are not working at all.... anyone else experience this or know what I should do?
<rmrfslash> this totally stinks
<rmrfslash> I installed also ATI Catalyst 9.8
<mayday_jay> try sudo kwin --replace   ... not a kde user....it's a longshot...
<webbb> does anoyone know how to speed up the kmennu when i open it i get major lag
<khaije|amalt> it seems like large amounts of load or even umounting both cause my entire machine to seize (kubuntu jaunty 64)
<khaije|amalt> what should i be looking at to diagnose this? (i said seize, i should have said reboot!)
<khaije|amalt> oh sorry i'll try this again
<khaije|amalt> it seems that when using my external usb-connected harddisk if there is a large amount of load or even if i stop using it and umount- either of these things cause my entire machine to instantly reboot (kubuntu jaunty 64)
<ex0> yo
<ex0> neone here
<ex0> lolz
<graham_> test
<graham_> Hi all, anyone know how to configure kubuntu for nvidia sli - I've been trying for days and haven't got anywhere.
<djayhogan> sorry graham_ , wish I could help you
<graham_> Actually, the sli part shouldn't be that hard, its getting the xorg.conf setup for the correct card in the first place - seems a nightmare.
<graham_> I
<graham_> I've got the sli command noted down. but ca
<graham_> ...but for some reason am unable to get the sorg.conf setup with all the commands for the relevant card.
<graham_> I've been battling with this ubuntu for several days now. first it was disk drives. finally got that sorted - now can't sort graphics. what a pain in the arse.
<graham_> ...but determined to see it through, just now ran out of idea's. Being a newb with this os doesn't help.
<graham_> Ah well dj, thanks for reply all the same.
<djayhogan> yeah, i know the feeling; doesn't help that the channel's pretty much dead at the moment, either. Don't feel too bad; after 3 years I still have to switch video cards to get to the console
<graham_> it seems that whatever I do, the xorg.conf doesn't get populated with the relevant info.  If it did, I could then enter the command to add in the sli bit. at boot it keeps telling me problems with display.
<graham_> ...and the only way to resolve it is with a complete new install.
<graham_> probably installed this now about 30 times. lol, kinda wearing me out now. I may be resilient - but getting tired with it.
<graham_> Damn shame, cuz its much better than window. and I dislike MS anyway.
<djayhogan> thinking, you might try your question in #ubuntu; they usually have a good handle on xorg setup problems
<graham_> ok, I'll have a look. I just left this at its default channel. thanks for taking the time to reply. take it easy.
<djayhogan> good luck
<zeltak_> morning guys :) i need some help with an apt-get upgrade error http://pastebin.ca/1533410
<zeltak_> anyone care to point me in the right direction?
<noa_> How can  see the parts made in Python?
<noa_> I noticed that the session manager has a python running.
<noa_> from gPS
<zeltak_> noa_: were you reffering to my question/
<theadmin> What is "Shiretoko web browser", why did it install on my system, and what is it's package name? I want to remove that
<theadmin> It installed along with firefox
<dracnoc> Shrietoko was/is and early FF3.5beta.
<theadmin> And how do i remove that? I need firefox only
<dracnoc> i seem to recall it being listed as firefox-3.5 in the repos.
<theadmin> Oh.
<khaije|amalt> shiretoko is the release name, identified in the repo as firefox-3.5, the default firefox packaged still points to v3
<dracnoc> there ya go
<theadmin> alright, i removed that. Also, is it safe to remove konqueror? I recall it has something to do with Dolphin...
<dracnoc> not entirely sure what would happen there.
<dracnoc> just tried to remove it, there's no mention of it altering Dolphin, so you might get away with it.
<theadmin> Okay, guess i can leave it. Something bad could happen. As far as i remember, both dolphin and konqueror are parts of an application "kfmclient"
<dracnoc> no. kfmclient does it's own thing. kfmclient can call up both konqueror and dolphin to get things done. You may wish to keep it.
<dracnoc> (It's part of the KDE base)
<theadmin> But removing a part of it won't remove it itself?
<dracnoc> do you mean removing kfmclient removes kdebase?
<theadmin> No, i mean, does removing Konqueror remove kfmclient
<dracnoc> no, not at all
<dracnoc> I'm gonna have to go in a minute. Anything else I can help with?
<theadmin> No, thank you
<dracnoc> ok, have fun with that lot. time to go.
<apparle> hi guys
<kavurt> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<chaos_>  
<apparle> When I open Vista......my screen seems pretty big and 6 winddows are there in my taskbar but in kubuntu why is the Desktop so cluttered........the screen seems as if its too small
<kavurt> apparle: is it a resolution problem?
<apparle> no I have 1280x1024
<kavurt> is it the same in vista?
<apparle> kavurt: yes
<solaries> how can I find out to which package the file psvn.el belongs?
<solaries> There was a neat aptitude command for that...
<solaries> found it: dpkg -S psvn.el
<dirtbag666> Hey there. Still have a problem: KDM login will just redirect me to same the login form again. Even reinstalling did not solve it! Any ideas?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<CedricWoSto> Good morning everyone ! have a nice day :D
<Havoc][> is there any workarround to get the twitter microblogging plasmoid working (and show friends)?
<Guest51960> bad .desktop file: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/pauker.desktop: ParsingError in file '/usr/share/app-install/desktop/pauker.desktop', [Desktop Entry]-Header missing
<Guest51960> should be allready fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+bug/385248
<arash> Hi all , is there any search file capability in Kubuntu 9.04 ? to search all files in partition for a given parameter?
<kavurt> arash: do you want to find a file or what?
<arash> yes a file or direcotory with partial name i know
<kavurt> you can use find command in a terminal
<kavurt> do you want gui or cli?
<arash> if gui is better since i am new and dont know much bash
<kavurt> arash: I don't know about gui search, but if you want to try cli, open a terminal and type this:
<arash> ok ...type what? I am looking for a file with something like gr_signal*
<kavurt> find /path/to/directory *partofthename*
<kavurt> find /path/to/directory gr_signal*
<arash> what is path/to/directory ?
<kavurt> where do you want to search it?
<arash> the whole partition.I have no idea where it might be
<kavurt> is the partition mounted?
<kavurt> is it root partition?
<arash> yes
<kavurt> if you want to searh in whole computer type
<kavurt> find / filename
<arash> thanks so much
<arash> does wildcards like * work as well as DOS here ?
<skyhunter> Hey! Is there an alternativ for Ark?
<skyhunter> I cant compress files properly...
<apparle> skyhunter: you can try 7zip...but it is command line
<makdaknife> skyhunter: try using the command line... open up konsole,  tar -cjvf mytarball.bz2 /path/to/dir
<skyhunter> Hmm, or is there a way to compress one file with NO compression rate to a .zip in Ark?
<apparle> I don't know
<apparle> PeaZip is also a good archive manager
<skyhunter> Okay
<skyhunter> PeaZip? Im tryin it :)
<apparle> !info peazip
<ubottu> Package peazip does not exist in jaunty
<skyhunter> Downloadin from their homepage atm
<skyhunter> Its really laggy
<skyhunter> but irs working
<skyhunter> *its
<apparle> skyhunter: good.......................or another option is trying to GUI of 7-zip.org in wine.
<skyhunter> ok
<apparle> skyhunter: I always use 7-zip in windows and it is awesome......it works fine is wine
<skyhunter> ok then i use that
<skyhunter> this laggy thing is annoying
<QuantumKaos> can anyone help with this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/255039/ my removable HD is not working
<QuantumKaos> it gives me a cyclic redundancy error
<QuantumKaos> anyhelp?
<C0m_BOY> [15:51] <COm_BOY> I am using Hardy Heron Kubuntu .. however ... the items in the taskbar near the time have disappeared
<C0m_BOY> [15:51] <COm_BOY> like i open KMESS and then close it.. it should minimise and go to the taskbar area near the TIME.. but unfortunattely nothing is going over there
<cuznt> pls what is the apt-get for synaptic package manager
<QuantumKaos> having trouble with opening my removable HD linux gives this output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/255039/ by following it i tried to chkdsk from windows and the ms-dos prompt says "cyclic redundancy error", this HD is full of important stuff, how do i avoid losing it? thanks
<cuznt> !synaptic package manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apparle_> Guys, college server blocks the word proxy so I am unable to download this http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libproxy/libproxy0_0.2.3-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<apparle_> Plz download it, rename and upload it on some fileserver
<apparle_> plz
<cuznt> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<apparle> cuznt: what is your problem
<apparle> College blocks word like 'proxy' so I can't download this http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libproxy/libproxy0_0.2.3-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<apparle> Plz download it (only 35KB),rename it and send me plzzz
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: http://tinyurl.com/oewtn9  .... is this working?
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: might work if your college proxy is set up by fools
<apparle> KelloggsFrosties: no use.........later on the URL expands
<KelloggsFrosties> apparle: okay. no idea where i could put it
<apparle> KelloggsFrosties: I goto the file from some guy on #ubuntu
<llutz> apparle: try accepting dcc
<apparle> llutz: I got the file..........what is dcc
<llutz> dcc-filesend
<llutz> apparle: but if you already got it, fine
<apparle> llutz: thanks for helping
<hoji> spricht hier jemand Deutsch?
<MyUser4I> !de hoji
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de hoji
<MyUser4I> oh - geh bitte in #ubuntu-de oder #kubuntu-de
<MyUser4I> Hier wird englisch gesprochen
<hoji> achso
<hoji> sorry bin neu hier
<hoji> weiss nicht ,al genau wo ich bin
<KelloggsFrosties> !de hoji
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de hoji
<MyUser4I> jetzt bist du in #ubuntu - wenn du konversation benutzt, hast du oben tabs
<MyUser4I> tipp einfach /join #ubuntu-de bzw. /join #kubuntu-de in die Eingabezeile des Chats
<MyUser4I> oder klick auf den Link
<hoji> dann werde ich in Raum deutschland landen ja?
<MyUser4I> hoji:Naja, genaugenommen wo halt Deutsch gesprochen wird - können selbstverst. auch Österreicher oder sonstwas sein, #ubuntu-at ist z. B. sehr schlecht besetzt
<hoji> ok
<hoji> koenntest du mir die raeume hier generel erklaeren?
<hoji> ich meine ist es nur PC oder Ubuntu bezogen oder gibtest unterschidliche intressenbereiche
<MyUser4I> Es gibt unterschiedliche Interessensbereiche, freenode ist aber glaub ich v.a. "stark" bei Computerbezogenen Inhalten, insb. freie Software
<hoji> und was ist der unterschid zu der herkoemliche chat-raeume wie man es z.b von yahoo kannte
<MyUser4I> Tja - wenn ich wüsste, was die Chat-Räume bei Yahoo sind ... Wenn es so wie bei den IM ist, die ich benutze: Der wesentliche Unterschied ist, dass es hier Operatoren gibt, die dich kicken (aus dem Channel werfen) und bannen (permanent aus dem Kanal entfernen) können - tlw. können auch nur bestimmte Leute reden
<hoji> ich meine auf welchem Server it man den gena wenn man hier in IRC chatet
<hoji> und wer ist der anbieter_
<MyUser4I> Unterschiedliche Server, freenode ist der Anbieter (?), es gibt z. B. irc.ubuntu.com oder irc.freenode.com
<MyUser4I> Auf welchem Server von Freenode man ist, ist aber normalerweise egal - jede Nachricht von jedem Server kommt zu jedem anderen
<Ectomorph> Hi folks !
<hoji> ok das heisst IRC ist qausi das Protokoll wie POP3 oder IMAP fuer Mail und FTP fuer file transfer ist , und es kann von unterschiedliche Firmen angeboten werden- habe ich das richtig verstanden?
<MyUser4I> ob es das Protokoll ist, weiß ich nicht, aber ja, es gibt ein bestimmtes Protokoll und ja, es kann und wird von unterschiedlichen Firmen angeboten. Wenn du z. B. einmal in die Serverliste von konversation/quassel/was auch immer schaust, wirst du es sehen
<llutz> hoji: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<lyhana8> hi, how do I install firefox-3.5 under kubuntu 8.04
<hoji> user4 ich danke dir erstmal
<hoji> hab wiedermal was gelernt
<MyUser4I> kein Problem, sinnvollerweise spricht man darüber aber nicht in #ubuntu, sondern wenn dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder einen anderen Kanal, der für irc-Fragen da ist (gibt es #irc bzw. #irc-de?)
<hoji> recht hast du , aber wie gesagt ich habe grade mehr oder weniger nicht verstanden wie ich ueberhaupt hier her gelandet bin
<hoji> also ehr
<hoji> zufall
<hoji> ich werde es aber jetyt gleich testen
<MyUser4I> bzw. voreinstellung :-)
<MyUser4I> ok
<hoji> wuensche dir noch was
<MyUser4I> dir auch, cu
<hoji> danke und ciao
<Cruithne> oO
<MyUser4I> sorry
<hybr1der> Hi, how do i disable autoconnect to a network without disabling the interface?
<OsamaK> What package should I install to debug Lokilaze
<Guest56177> hell
<Guest56177> how are u
<kaddi> is there a way to find out when ubuntu was last installed on a system from CD?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<kaddi> heya BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey kaddi :)
<Polyculture> hey there, I'm working at kubuntu 9.04 machine here and have a brother mfc206c printer installed
<Polyculture> however, the kde printer applet tells me 'cups-missing-filter' when i try to print something
<Polyculture> any idea how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Polyculture, have you tried printing anyway ...I got the same warning 3 or 4 times, but just ignored it and the printer worked anyway.
<pica> hey :-) , is it possible to install linux ( for example openSuse) on a 2nd hard drive while using kubuntu ?
<Polyculture> BluesKaj:unfortunately it does not respond
<Polyculture> BluesKaj: the print job's status is 'pending' all the time, not sure if that's normal
<sladen> if I have a user saying "PS: I "chmoded" it to 777, however when I dblclick it, it asks for "Run in terminal", "Display" and "Run". Can it be hidden?" is that likely to be a KDE thing, rather than GNOME?
<BrianE> Afternoon, could anyone tell me how to configure Dolphin such that a single click highlights and double click runs/navigates?
<Polyculture> BrianE: have a look at systemsettings
<Polyculture> --> keyboard and mouse
<Polyculture> --> mouse
<Polyculture> and then select double-click to open files and folders
<BrianE> Aha, thanks very much :-)
<Polyculture> note that this is a kde-global setting
<Polyculture> also valid for konqueror, for instance
<Polyculture> BrianE: you're welcome
<BrianE> Speaking of Konqueror, I've been trying to set Firefox as my default browser in KDE since switching to KDE last night... I haven't been able to, there is no "Firefox" option in the drop-down in System Settings and setting it as default in Firefox doesn't do so
<Polyculture> where did you try to select this?
<BluesKaj> BrianE, you have to set it in a couple of places as default , not just system settings
<BrianE> Actually just got it, thanks :)
<Polyculture> you can define a programme to handle http and https under 'default applications'
<BrianE> I guess I forgot to hit "Apply" =\
<Polyculture> BluesKa: btw, which would that be?
<BluesKaj> your email prog prolly won't take the setting if it's anytrhing other than kamail
<Polyculture> sure
<BrianE> I'm using Thunderbird, though I'm fine ;)
<BluesKaj> err kmail and also your irc app
<Polyculture> actually kmail respects the default setting in systemsettings
<BrianE> KDE's looking pretty nice these days.... Last time I tried it was a few years back, and God was it ugly
<_2> in older versions of kubuntu where did "kmail" appear in the menus ?
<BluesKaj> kmenu/internet
<Polyculture> _2: i guess office or internet
<_2> BrianE heh. you mean the default settings/theme look nice
<_2> Polyculture i would have guessed there too     but....
<Polyculture> _2: sorry if not i guess i cannot help
<BluesKaj> Polyculture, kmail is part of kde system settings but other progs like thunderbird etc need to be configged internally
<BrianE> No, I mean the whole shebang
<BrianE> It hasn't got the icons fixed yet, but the rest is looking a whole lot better layout-wise, colour-wise, etc
<Polyculture> BluesKaj: yeah, so i guess this was a missunderstanding
<BrianE> Before, EVERYTHING colour-clashed, it was HORRIBLE. Now, it's actually aesthetic... Save the icons
<_2> BluesKaj the system settings menu ?
<BluesKaj> _2, are you asking about kmail?
<_2> BluesKaj yes.  the launcher in the menu in particular
<_2> BluesKaj i don't see one.   <<dapper>>
<BluesKaj> kmenu / apllications / internet /kmail
<kaddi> dapper :o
<BluesKaj> oooh, dunno if I can recall that far back ...it should be in the kmenu
<_2> there exists not any "kmenu / apllications"  i looked in "kmenu / net"  and  "kmenu / office"   and  "kmenu / utilities" ....   i don't see it anywhere
<kaddi> _2 couldn't you simply create a shortcut in the kmenu where you expect it, instead of searching for it any longer?
<_2> kaddi yeah sure.  i just wondered if it was in some "extra odd" place
<_2> kaddi i could also use a terminal to launch it
<kaddi> _2 didn't want to say that as you obviously wanted it in the menu ;)
<_2> thought if it used to be in some wierd location, sutely someone here would recall where
<kaddi> _2 in kde4 it is in programs->internet->kmail, which is were I would expect it in kde3 as well
<_2> surely
<BluesKaj> _2, alt+f2 and type kamail
<BluesKaj> kmail
<BluesKaj> seems it's gone in kde4.3
<_2> BluesKaj seems it's gone in 3.5.2 also
<_2> hmm, that's why i used to always install the debian menu, it lists all gui applications,  and some cli ones ;/
<BluesKaj> _2, do a locate kmail in the terminal , cuz it certainly seens to exist in "/home/username/.kde/share/apps/kmail"
<_2> BluesKaj heh that's the customization information ;/
<BluesKaj> and many other files too
<BluesKaj> yeah oops
<kaddi> hi, i'm looking into collecting debug info for the random intel-related freezes I get on this machine.
<BluesKaj> _2, well it instakked just fine ...and I know i saw it not too long ago in the internet section
<BluesKaj> err installed
<kaddi> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test I found these instructions, but I have 2 questions. the first one would be in step 4: How can I change my settings so that kdm is always started with intel_debug=batch on boot? and second in step 7: what is the kdm equivalent of requesting the following logs:sudo cp /var/log/gdm/\:0.log dri_debug/gdm.log
<galvao> Greetings. Kubuntu 9.04 here. When I issue the command sudo iphone-mount I get the error "Please add yourself to the fuse group...". My user *is* already in the fuse group... Any ideas?
<QuantumKaos> how do i sort files by type?
<_2> ok am i spoofed or what.  i can't reach google.com   it's redirrected to  free.google.com
<_2> ???
<kaddi> it's a trojan, run an AVP ;)
<_2> kaddi avp ?
<kaddi> anti virus program, sorry.. I'm just messing with you
<kaddi> _2 you could try alternative browser to see if it is browser specific or a global setting
<kaddi> aw :/
<galvao> I'm using Kubuntu 9.04 and when I issue the command sudo iphone-mount I get the error "Please add yourself to the fuse group...". My user *is* already in the fuse group... Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !patience | galvao
<ubottu> galvao: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<galvao> Sorry, my bad
<BluesKaj> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<cod0r> its a lame code
<BluesKaj> _2, I'm using opendns and it blocks free.google.com .. wonder what that is .
 * BluesKaj googles free.google.com :)
<rickey> my adept manger has locked up anyone here have the sudo  comand
<rickey> to unlock and reset it
<BluesKaj> rickey, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<rickey> ty
<BluesKaj> then remove broken dependencies if required, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rickey> will that reopen it or do i need to do a configure comand?
<_2> and sudo apt-get install -f   as needed
<BluesKaj> it should clear any blocked installs
<apparle> galvao: Since you are using 'sudo' you are doing this as root.......plz check if 'root' is in fuse group........................ I don't know for sure
<BluesKaj> rickey, maybe you had 2 installs going simultaneously on diff package managers or apt
<_2> which is the very reason for the lock file to begin with
<skreech> Hello
<skreech> I'm looking for a pptp client does anyone know one?
<BrianE> Erm...
<BrianE> Kopete crashes every time I login to my WLM account
<kaddi> BrianE are you using OTR? That has been crashing Kopete for close to year for me now
<[-Haza-]> Afternoon folks. Simple question. Can i set my dolphin to display folkder in a tree like structure? (Like Windows Explorer) Cheers
<[-Haza-]> Oh, KDE 4.2.2
<BrianE> kaddi: No, I just opened Kopete for the first time, entered my login details then let it login... I've tried it 4 times now, each time it crashes
<BrianE> Could it be anything to do with the fact I have in the region of 1000 contacts?
<kaddi> It might, you have another account you could test?
<BrianE> I have one with around 2-3 hundred...
<kaddi> BrianE :O I have 4 people on WLM.. :p
<kaddi> [-Haza-] press F7 and you should get a tree on the left side
<[-Haza-]> kaddi: Thank Youuuuuuuu! :D
<kaddi> your welcome :D
<BrianE> Alright, trying to connect with my smaller account...
<kaddi> it's supposedly also in the dolphin settings, but I was looking right now and couldn't find it
<BrianE> It's just sitting on "Connecting"
<BrianE> Nope, it's not, it crashed
<kaddi> BrianE let me check my kopete
<kaddi> it's working fine with 0.70.4
<el> How can I turn off "Sorry, the program *blah* closed unexpectedly" messages?
<kaddi> BrianE you added new accounts to kopete just now or are you using an older profile for kopete?
<BrianE> This is my first time using KDE, I just switched from GNOME last night
<BrianE> First ever time using Kopete ;)
<kaddi> :D
<kaddi> It's usually a great IM, but I'm sorry I can't help you with that.. have you tried running kopete from command line to see if it gives you a more precise error message?
<BrianE> Doing so now
<kaddi> el I don't think that's possbile, at the very least, I don't know how you could do that. Sorry
<BrianE> While it's frozen, it's echoing hundreds of lines in the terminal
<kaddi> always the same line? or all different?
<skreech> [-Haza-]: have you looked at the folders panel?
<BrianE> "kopete(PID) WlmAccount::createContact: contact "contact@address.com" already on server list. Do Nothing."
<BrianE> For every contact... And I think it just finished and loaded properly :O
<kaddi> hehe
<BrianE> It did, I've got my contacts for the smaller account listed now :)
<BrianE> Dare I try with my bigger account???
<skreech> [-Haza-]: Oh wait you have :)
<[-Haza-]> skreech: Thanks for the reply but i have been pointed in the right direction. Cheers! :)
<kaddi> BrianE go for it :D
<BrianE> How do I make it only show online contacts??
<kaddi> BrianE you see the little men in the taskline? the first one sets your online status, the second is for adding new contats and the third should hide/unhide offline contacts
<kaddi> the third one is grey on grey, it looks as if it is disabled (for me) but it isn't
<skreech> el_: uninstall drkonqui ?
<kaddi> BrianE otherwise click "settings" and you should the an option "show offline users" untick the box in front of it
<BrianE> Got it, cheers :D
<BrianE> Alright, about to enable my bigger account... This should be fun lol
<skreech> BrianE: Ctrl+U :)
<BrianE> Is there a way to make the contact list more... Aesthetic?
<kaddi> honestly, I never tried :p But when you go into settings, you have options for the contact list and chat window and I believe you can install new themes.. But I don't know how tweakable all of this is
<el_> skreech: There is no such package.
<BrianE> Erm... I see a potential problem here
<BrianE> When logging in it shows a notification for EVERY contact that's online
<sara_> salut
<BrianE> "Ben has come online", etc
<BrianE> When that happens with over 200 contacts online at once, it is NOT a good thing
<kaddi> salut sara_ :)
<kaddi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<shadeslayer> BrianE: you can configure that in the notifications section of system settings
<BrianE> Aah, thanks :)
<kid_> hi, does "apt-get dist-upgrade" upgrade packages, or upgrade 9.04 to 9.10?
<shadeslayer> kid_: nope
<shadeslayer> kid_: not unless you converted your sources.list to karmic
<kid_> shadeslaye: no i didnt' i just added a ppa to upgrade to kde 4.3
<shadeslayer> kid_: then theres no harm
<rmrfslash> Anyone using ATI and experiencing issues w/ suspend + OpenGL compositing should upgrade to Catalyst 9.8. The issue finally appears to be fixed. You need to wipe your xorg.conf though and run aticonfig --initial
<kid_> shadeslaye: i tried to upgrade through the graphical update manager 3 times, but they were all unsuccessful, the kde was messed up, no background ( a chek screen is shown), no clicks on desktop, no widget, no applet, no title bar, kde menu is opened at top of thepage and lots of problems
<anoneemouse> kid_ i had the same problems
<anoneemouse> you need to figure ut which packages failed
<anoneemouse> i had some weird corrupt file in contact in my package lists
<kid_> anoneemous: how should i do that?
<anoneemouse> try running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in konsole
<anoneemouse> then watch the output for errors
<anoneemouse> the graphical thing obviously wasnt showing you the error
<kid_> anoneemous: yeah u r right
<anoneemouse> i had the same thing with the checkerboard
<kid_> anoneemous: yes exactly, a checker board is shown as desktop!
<kid_> anoneemous: and now does kde 4.3 works fine for u?
<anoneemouse> yeah i managed to fix it
<rickey> can someone post me a link for thr restricted downloads
<rickey>  metaubuntu and stuh
<BluesKaj> funny how that upgrade manager works well from a clean start , but if you've upgraded apps with apt cli or adept or synaptic , the upgrade manager doesn't see those and fails
<rickey> such
<anoneemouse> kpackagekit is a piece of crap
<anoneemouse> it really sucks bad
<kid_> anoneemous: yes
<kid_> anoneemous: ii think adept (especially those in kde .5)was really nice
<kid_> 3.5
<kid_> thanks for ur help, another question, after i found the errors what should i do then?
<BluesKaj> rickey, alt_f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , uncomment /delete the # that begins the 'deb' url sources )
<BluesKaj> alt=f2 sorry
<BluesKaj> duh alt+f2
<anoneemouse> what error did you get kid_?
 * BluesKaj needs to take a break
<kid_> anoneemous: still nothing, now downloading kmail
<rickey> not sure i understand
<BluesKaj> rickey, then in the terminal , sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> BBL
<anoneemouse> wait for it to fail kid_... maybe you will even be lucky and it will work
<kid_> anoneemous: i hope so
<shadeslayer> kid_: you havent seen kpackagekit in Karmic....its *awesome*
<kid_> shadeslaye: really? did u tried karmic?
<shadeslayer> kid_: im on karmic.... alpha 4 :)
<anoneemouse> i dont know... kubuntu has been about as stable as windows 98 for me
<anoneemouse> i dont know if ill stick with it
<kid_> shadeslaye: does it really unstable?
<kid_> shadeslaye: first i wanted to upgrade to karmic, but as it is highly recommanded not to use aphas and betas for noral uses, i changed my mind
<shadeslayer> kid_: thats up to you
<kid_> shadeslaye: did u face any fatal bugs there on karmic?
<shadeslayer> kid_: not till now
<shadeslayer> kid_: can we take this over to #ubuntu+1 ?
<kid_> shadeslaye: great, and when karmic is beta and then the final release, does the update do all to upgrade to that?
<shadeslayer> kid_: sure does
<kid_> shadeslaye: great, so i am going on karmic :)
<anoneemouse> shadeslayer: how will that affect a system that has already been upgraded to kde 4.3
<anoneemouse> ?
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: hmm.... idk,i did a clean install
<skreech> anoneemouse: It will add some newer packages
<skreech> karmic tracks the KDE 4.3 branch up till release
<kaddi> it will also update all the non kde 4.3 stuff ;)
<anoneemouse> when i upgraded kde it looked like some other things were also upgraded...
<anoneemouse> im not sure though... i have no idea how kubuntu updates work
<anoneemouse> should i upgrade if im having alot of stability issues?
<anoneemouse> i have about 3-4 complete system lockups daily
<kaddi> anoneemouse are you using intel graphics?
<anoneemouse> nope... latest nvidia drivers
<anoneemouse> geforce le 7300 .. nothing fancy
<kaddi> can't help then ;)
<anoneemouse> the last lockup happened when i tried to copy a dvd with handbrake
<anoneemouse> the one before the ktimetracker pulled down my whole system
<kaddi> anoneemouse if you upgrade to karmic, you'll get the new kernel and a newer X release as well. There has been improvement  for intel in karmic, but I have not followed any developpement with nvidia
<kaddi> ;)
<shadeslayer> kaddi: new 190.x drivers are awesome (had to compile them)
<anoneemouse> 190.x for nvidia?
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: yep
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: theres a thread some where about the beta nvidia drivers
<anoneemouse> i had to install the 185 drivers to make my system usable
<skreech> anoneemouse: KDE has external dependencies they would be pulled in as well assuming that all you did was update KDE
<kid_> shadeslaye anoneemous: thanks for ur help, i appreciate it. going to karmic :)
<anoneemouse> it looked like it updated my sound drivers... because i had many more devices suddenly
<skreech> anoneemouse: is 7300 supported from nVidia? I thought they dropped that from the drivers
<anoneemouse> and my usb sound driver started working mysteriously
<shadeslayer> kid_: no problemo.... hope we meet in #ubuntu+1
<anoneemouse> skreech: yes it is... the drivers work great for me
<anoneemouse> the strange thing is that i never had a single graphics crash on freebsd with nvidia drivers
<anoneemouse> but i was still running x86
<anoneemouse> maybe x64 just sucks
<skreech> ahh x64
<BluesKaj> skreech, yes the nvidia 185 driver supports the 7300 series
<shadeslayer> 64 bit is great...no problems so far
<MsMaco> x86...so thats like 8086....so x64 must be 8064? no... umm x64 is 64bit...so x86 is 86bit?
<anoneemouse> thank you for the correction doctor
<BluesKaj> skreech, it's actually listed under the 180 driver in adept
<skreech> MsMaco: That's the nomerthat AMD has bestowed upon 64Bit computers with x86 compatibilty
<MsMaco> x86_64
<phh> MsMaco: x64 is the name used only by lazy people, the "real" name is x86_64, meaning it's x86 with 64
<phh> ho.
<MsMaco> ho?
<anoneemouse> who thehell cares... everyone knows what it means
<BluesKaj> <--- AMD64, but been using x86 for 4 yrs
<anoneemouse> BluesKaj: i just swicthed to a 64 bit os(kubuntu) : it hasnt been very good
<BluesKaj> phh , lazy ppl ?
<phh> anoneemouse: like what ?
<phh> BluesKaj: i can't see any other reason than lazyness.
<MsMaco> phh: whyd you say "ho."?
<anoneemouse> hahaha :P
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, yeah I found that out with first try with kubuntu 64 bit version
<phh> MsMaco: pointless
<MsMaco> ok...
<anoneemouse> i get so many system lockups :/
<anoneemouse> its sad
<anoneemouse> and its the first time i used linux in years... i was expecting something amazing
<[John]> having trouble here; that last update seems to have broken my sound subsystem
<[John]> no sound whatsoever
<BluesKaj> hmm, phh ...no need to be judgmental , most are here to help one another , not be critical
<[John]> how am I supposed to enjoy my midget amputee porn with no sound?
<anoneemouse> [John]:  does your soundcard show in the multimedia system settings?
<anoneemouse> make your own sound effects
<anoneemouse> :)
<MsMaco> anoneemouse: lockups sound like either bad hardware or bad driver
<BluesKaj> [John], midget amputee sound goes with that, it's cutoff
<[John]> "Oooh Ohh yeah baby, gimme that fat stump... I'm a filthy little stump-f*cker!"
<[John]> uh, no
<[John]> it's not the same
<MsMaco> uh guys
<anoneemouse> MsMaco: my hardware is not bad... i run xp for a week without rebooting
<MsMaco> anoneemouse: so thatd be the "bad driver" option then.
<BluesKaj> [John], you're treading on thin ice
<[John]> I'm in xfce right now
<anoneemouse> bad driver... could be... but which device?
<skreech> anoneemouse: I'll wager it's X do you have two computers in the house?
<MsMaco> [John]: lets go with "can't watch Harry Potter" k?
<[John]> oh sorry
<[John]> ok
<[John]> just trying to b e funny
<[John]> didn't mean to offend
<anoneemouse> there is another yes skreech, but its not mine
<MsMaco> !guidelines | [John]
<ubottu> [John]: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[John]> um, OK I can't watch my Naruto
<anoneemouse> im going to try the 190 nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, , don't
<anoneemouse> why not?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: why not?
<BluesKaj> if you do , make sure you uninstall any glx drivers first
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: they are beta drivers so be carefull,also you will not be supported here with x problems
<shadeslayer> later on if you install the new drivers
<anoneemouse> well i have the .run file for the older driver...so im sure i could just reinstall those
<[John]> OK I know that Jack won't run
<tommy_the-dragon> why has john not been kicked?
<[John]> all my levels look fine in aumix
<[John]> heh? I apologized for the language
<tommy_the-dragon> oh ok
<shadeslayer> [John]: have you installed the restricted package?
<[John]> yes
<[John]> hold on...
<[John]> lemme make sure
<tommy_the-dragon> aah i see
<anoneemouse> well im going to try the beta driver... cant make things any worse i guess
<[John]> I saw it downloading while I was updating
<anoneemouse> bye
<tommy_the-dragon> its just young people use this channel
<shadeslayer> [John]: the kubuntu-restricted-extra
<shadeslayer> package
<[John]> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<[John]> or extra?
<shadeslayer> [John]: extras
<[John]> will I need to restart after downloading this?
<[John]> and installing?
<shadeslayer> [John]: nope
<[John]> audio should just work?
<shadeslayer> [John]: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras :
<shadeslayer> [John]: does your audio not work by default? have you not tested ot yet?
<[John]> I remember watching kubuntu-restricted-extras appear in the list of packages being downloaded
<MsMaco> [John]: run "speakertest" in a terminal
<MsMaco> er
<MsMaco> speaker-test
<[John]> OK I have an ncurses license agreement
<[John]> scroll to the bottom and hit "enter"?
<shadeslayer> [John]: sure
<[John]> ah I see... right arrow, then Enter
<[John]> OK done
<[John]> OK still nothing
<[John]> No sound
<anoneemouse> shadeslayer: this driver seems a lot more responsive
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: :)
<anoneemouse> :)
<[John]> one thing I ought to mention: I have two sound cards
<shadeslayer> its better at power management too
<anoneemouse> im not too worried about that shadeslayer, im hoping ill have less crashes
<[John]> one is an onboard, the other is an old Creative Sound Blaster Live!
<anoneemouse> and i can now scroll in amarok without it being really glitchy
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: told ya
<[John]> any other suggestions?
<[John]> I'
<[John]> I'm getting rather frustrated with this
<anoneemouse> [John]: i have two soundcards
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: btw if you have a kernel upgrade youll need to recompile the drivers
<[John]> been working on it for a few hours already
<anoneemouse> you need to set the preference in the multimedia settings... have you tried that?
<anoneemouse> shadeslayer: do i just run the .run file again?
<anoneemouse> it compiles the drivers it seems
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: yep
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: theres a script out on the forums
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: to automatically compile them for you in case of a upgrade
<anoneemouse> will i need it...?
<anoneemouse> i dont mind doing it manually
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: its up to you,its automatic....
<anoneemouse> ill just do it manually... i have bad luck with automatic things in any case
<shadeslayer> i have the script.....havent tested it yet
<anoneemouse> are you also running kde 4.3 shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: im on karmic
<anoneemouse> when is karmic being going rtm(so to speak)
<shadeslayer> anoneemouse: 1st October for Beta and sometime in mid october is the actual release
<anoneemouse> its a bit early... i think ill wait for beta at least
<[John]> OK I've selected the sound blaster card, but when I try to test it, I hear nothing
<anoneemouse> have you checked the volume on it [John]?
<[John]> on the device?
<[John]> how do I do that for a specific device?
<[John]> alsamixer?
<anoneemouse> you should be able to use kmix just fine
<anoneemouse> but you can try alsamixer -c 1
<anoneemouse> 1 being the card number
<anoneemouse> is the gstreamer backend better than the xine backend... i have heard alot of good thingsabout gstreamer
<[John]> still nothing
<[John]> both sound cards are unresponsive
<anoneemouse> hmmm
<MsMaco> [John]: does anything happen when you run "speaker-test"?
<MsMaco> should make static noises
<bhabalinux> hi everyone
<bhabalinux> is there anyway, we can make a dialup to connect internet through dsl?
<anoneemouse> [John]: have you tried running "sudo asoundconf list"?
<QuantumKaos> can anyone help?
<[John]> speaker-test = nothing
<anoneemouse> it should show you the order of preference for soundcards
<QuantumKaos> i cant copy a directory into my hd, it says "omitting directory"
<QuantumKaos> what the heck?
<MsMaco> QuantumKaos: cp -R
<QuantumKaos> the command i give is "cp -R"
<bhabalinux> I do 'sudo pppoeconf' but its so frustrating
<QuantumKaos> exactly!
<[John]> Names of available sound cards:
<[John]> Live
<[John]> VT82xx
<QuantumKaos> and it wont work
<skreech> QuantumKaos: what is the full command ?
<QuantumKaos> cp -R /media/Archive/nameofthefolder /dev/sdf1/
<QuantumKaos> the output is cp: accessing `/dev/sdf1/': Not a directory
<anoneemouse> which one is your speakers connected to [John]?
<QuantumKaos> skreech: ??
<anoneemouse> is it ok to post a long url in here?
<BrianE> Wtf
<BrianE> I'm using Kopete, finally get signed in etc...
<BrianE> Then when I send and recieve messages, they're ALWAYS blank
<skreech> QuantumKaos: Why are you copying into a raw device?
<anoneemouse> is it possible that the text color is the same as the background BrianE?
<QuantumKaos> because i have to put that folder in there
<BrianE> anoneemouse: No. I've tried sending messages to myself, I get a notification saying "Incoming message from Brian"... Below that are empty quotes
<kaddi> QuantumKaos partitions get mounted under /media/somename which is where you want to copy that content
<anoneemouse> have you tried running kopete from command line and checking for errors on the console when you send a message?
<kaddi> hehehehe
<QuantumKaos> i tried that too, but it wont let me copy it anyway, i even tried sudo dolphin but still it wont work
<kaddi> QuantumKaos under what name did you mount the partition?
<QuantumKaos> could this be a prob? http://paste.ubuntu.com/255235/
<kaddi> QuantumKaos you need to start graphical programs with kdesudo instead of sudo, but this should not be the problem
<kaddi> how did you mount the partition?
<kaddi> and what filesystem is it using?
<QuantumKaos> have u seen the output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/255235/
<BrianE> Aha, I think I've found the problem
<BrianE> "trying to create local folder /home/brian/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs/WlmProtocol :  Permission denied"
<BrianE> I'll fix the permission problems and see if that helps
<BrianE> I think I ran Kopete as root by accident to fix a previous problem with it crashing
<trojan> Подскажите как тэги в долфине включить?
<trojan> Чот не могу найти.
<kaddi> QuantumKaos yes, it is most likely due to the fact that you started dolphin with sudo instead of kdesudo. This is not a problem related to your copying. Please answer my questions: Did you mount the drive to which you are trying to copy and what filesystem does it have? (eg ntfs, fat32, ext2..)
<kaddi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<skreech> BrianE: Ah yeah I never get why that makes a root directory in someone elses ~
<kaddi> BrianE Happy to hear you could resolve your problem yourself :)
<QuantumKaos> its automounted
<QuantumKaos> cuz itz a removable hd
<skreech> QuantumKaos: Then copy to where it's mounted
<QuantumKaos> i tried...........!!!
<QuantumKaos> both on /media/....
<QuantumKaos> and /dev/.....
<QuantumKaos> none of em work
<kaddi> which name does it get when it's automounted?
<skreech> QuantumKaos: What's the command and error you got?
<QuantumKaos> sdf1
<QuantumKaos> [18:37] <QuantumKaos> the output is cp: accessing `/dev/sdf1/': Not a directory
<kaddi> QuantumKaos please post the output from "moun" to pastebin and give us the link, it might help to find the rpoblem
<kaddi> "mount" even
<bhabalinux> I accidentally removed taskbar, how can I restore please anyone!
<QuantumKaos> here it is, so u believe itz mounted now?    /dev/sdf1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<kaddi> bhabalinux do a rightclick on the desktop, select "create taskbar" then you can do a rightclick on the taskbar and add the widgets back in it believe
<[John]> I wonder what happened to break my sound
<kaddi> QuantumKaos ok, so you need to copy to /media/disk not /dev/sdf1 not /media/sdf1
<[John]> it was fine until I rebooted last night after an update
<anoneemouse> does someone here know how to set sample rate for a specific card in alsa?
<BrianE> Goddammit, that hasn't solved it
<BrianE> Still nothing
<QuantumKaos> kaddi, i tried that too
<kaddi> and what did it say?
<QuantumKaos> otherwise id not be here
<anoneemouse> the #alsa channel seems pretty dead :/ ive been struggling for weeks
<bhabalinux> kaddi, I don't have create taskbar option in rightclick..
<[John]> I'm going to restart this machine
<QuantumKaos> cp: omitting directory `/media/Archive/foldername'
<QuantumKaos> but of course itz there
<kaddi> QuantumKaos try cp -r /media/Archive/foldername /media/disk
<kaddi> what does it say?
<QuantumKaos> kaddi: it's apparently working ;)
<kaddi> hehe
<BrianE> Lol, you're not gonna believe this...
<BrianE> Well you probably are, but it's stupid nonetheless
<kaddi> I never believe anything ;)
<BrianE> When browsing through the plugins page I'd enabled "Pipe" and written a test script to see what kind of data it passed, see if I could parse that into an online IM database for future use...
<BrianE> The script didn't return anything, so Kopete just ignored my messages and treated everything as "" :(
<kaddi> QuantumKaos when you try to access a mounted device, you will always find it in media. You only need /dev/sd if you are mounting something manually (eg mount  /dev/sda1 /media/disk) once the device is mounted, you can access it in media. mount will tell you which device is mounted to which mountpoint in media
<kaddi> BrianE lol, Id never been able to help you find that in a hundred years ;)
<QuantumKaos> kaddi: thanks, the copy didnt go well
<BrianE> :P
<kaddi> QuantumKaos what happened?
<BrianE> Thanks for your help, Kopete looks nice :)
<QuantumKaos> something was apparently corrupted
<bhabalinux> kaddi, any other suggestions please!
<QuantumKaos> it copied some of the files but not all, it left some entire folders, im trying to re-copy em manually
<BrianE> bhabalinux: Right click the desktop and choose "Add Panel"
<BrianE> bhabalinux: That'll create an empty taskbar along the bottom of the screen. Right click that taskbar and choose "Add Widgets"
<bhabalinux> I did
<bhabalinux> it goes at the top of the screen
<BrianE> That's alright, you can reposition it later
<BrianE> Then, drag and drop the following widgets: Application Launcher Menu
<bhabalinux> ok
<BrianE> Task Manager
<BrianE> Pager
<BrianE> System Tray
<BrianE> Digital Clock... In that order
<tammaro> /join #ubuntu-it
<tammaro> ops
<tammaro> sorry
<kaddi> you can reposition them as well later, if you didn't stick to the order ;)
<BrianE> That'll reproduce your taskbar. Aah sorry, for the "Application Launcher Menu", you can choose that or "Application Launcher"... Personally I'm using the former, though the latter is the full KDE menu
<kaddi> I usually add in a wastebin as well, it's just useful :)
<MsMaco> or remove your plasmarc, then log out and back in and itll be regenerated
<ade_> ciao
<xtrmzero> hi, i have a dual boot system: windows and ubuntu (gnome interface). i`m new with linux and i have tried to use the winamp 2.0 skins on audacious and now it doesn`t work anymore...
<xtrmzero> please help a noob :D
<BrianE> Alright, I'm off to the shop, back in a roly mo
<anoneemouse> try #ubuntu xtrmzero
<xtrmzero> thanks
<xtrmzero> will do
<anoneemouse> #kubuntu doesnt come with audacious
<anoneemouse> kubuntu even
<anoneemouse> :)
<xtrmzero> could u recoment another player?
<xtrmzero> recomend*
<BrianE> Amarok
<anoneemouse> i don't know... i don't use skins myself
<ade_> naggia
<anoneemouse> amarok 1.4 is nice
<xtrmzero> thanks again
<xtrmzero> i`ll try to install it now
<MsMaco> thats a rather different player...
<MsMaco> amarok is big jukebox style....like itunes...big window taking up whole screen
<MsMaco> theres a kde version of xmms though
<MsMaco> qmmp?
<MsMaco> yeah thats the name
<BluesKaj> VLC ftw
<QuantumKaos> if during a copy it blocks cuz of a corrupted file reporting the name of the file in the output, how do i "say" in the console "skip"? in order to let it skip that file and go on with the copy?
<anoneemouse> cp should have a switch for that.. have you checked the man page QuantumKaos?
<QuantumKaos> nope
 * BluesKaj is not happy with the recent trend in linux media apps trying to be everything to everybody ...it spreads it's strengths too thin and then most of the good aspects don't work right anymore
<anoneemouse> i dont see a switch for that QuantumKaos :/
<QuantumKaos> but i see that myname@mymachinename: $ didnt re-appear in the last line as it usually does when something goes well, so i assume its temporarly stopped waiting for my "decision"?
<anoneemouse> BluesKaj: amarok 2.x has been a dissappointment so far
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, yeah , I switched back to amarok 1.4 for a whaile but finally settled for VLC ..it's aboring interface but it works well
<QuantumKaos> i just checked and it copied only 35 gb of the 125 it should have, so itz actually waiting for me to tell him to "skip"
<anoneemouse> im ok with amarok 2.1... but im hoping it gets better... i loved 1.4
<ubuntu> hi evverybody
<shadeslayer> ubuntu: hi
<ubuntu> need help to install kubuntu on an usb drive
<ubuntu> and want to boot from this usb drive
<jtheuer> ubuntu: there is a livecd -to usb howto is that sufficient for you?
<ubuntu> i run kubuntu from live cd right now
<jtheuer> so you have the livecd on usb.
<bhabalinux> Thank you all for your great help
<ubuntu> no, i have the live cd on cdrom
<ubuntu> don't know what to do next
<bhabalinux> I can now customize panels and widgets
<jtheuer> if you have the livecd on usb you HAVE ubuntu on usb and you can install you own stuff
<jtheuer> (at least I think you can)
<ubuntu> no, i don't have the live cd on usb!
<ubuntu> ok, i've found in ubuntuusers' wiki a howto for live-usb
<ubuntu> thanks for the hint
<silentda> hello world
<yaman> hello
<silentda> I'm having problems with viewing videos online which use Brightcove video player... any ideas how to resolve this?
<kaddi> shadeslayer as this is normal jaunty I'm taking this here. ;) the aurora thing says it needs 4.3, can I safely ignore that, or should I take an older release?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: hmm....i had 4.3 when i compiled it so no idea
<kaddi> ah :/ ok, well I'll check if I find an older release for 4.2 or if it really is 4.3 only
<shadeslayer> kaddi: sure
<kaddi> well everything points to 4.3 only, the comments mention many cases were compiling with 4.2 just breaks stuff.. and developpement only began in june, so there are no "old versions"
<kaddi> I'll just wait it out then
<shadeslayer> kaddi: hehe
<suit> Does anyone use the DeKorator theme engine? I get tiny grey "corners" in every corner of every window no matter which DeKorator theme I use, does anyone have an idea? It's driving me insane!
<silentda> Has anyone encountered problems viewing videos online which use Brightcove player? It's all over the internet, and I can't see videos which use it :(
<silentda> http://www.brightcove.com/en/
<norpan111> Best font in kde?
<norpan111> Wich?P
<BluesKaj>  silentda , instead of their website , whynot post a url that uses the player
<silentda> Actually, I'm having problems beyond one video player. There are many online players which don't work for me, for example AOL videos: http://video.aol.com/
<jiohdi> I have an acer laptop, I changed sessions to KDE but I dont find wifi anywhere, where is the settings... it worked fine with gnome
<jiohdi>  I have an acer laptop, I changed sessions to KDE but I dont find wifi anywhere, where is the settings... it worked fine with gnome
<kaddi> !patience | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<kaddi> jiohdi you should have knetworkmanager in your start menu under internet, can you see it there?
<jiohdi> sorry, I saw new entries :)
<jiohdi> I will check, different machine
<BluesKaj> well silentda , i'm afraid your USA only sites like aol don't play anywhere else , try for a more universal tpe site
<BluesKaj> type
<Phrea> sorry to bother you again, what's the recommended partition setup for the most stable install? [I have a 320gig hdd]
<BluesKaj> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Phrea> I'm thinking: / 10GB, /etc 10gb, /swap 8gb, /home [the rest]
<Dragnslcr> That would work, though I don't usually separate /etc from /
<BluesKaj> Phrea, how much Ram ?
<Phrea> I know how to partition, just not sure of the size per partition
<Phrea> BluesKaj: 4gb
<Dragnslcr> I would think /var would need the space more than /etc would
<Phrea> I've got lots of room, so better safe than sorry right
<BluesKaj> then 4G is plenty ..ususlly it's 1.5X ram but that's formula for under 2G
<Phrea> so would you recommend /var as a seperate partition instead of /etc?
<Phrea> or are both quite useless as seperate partitions?
<kaddi> speaking of space and /var/ is /var/log cleaned up in any way or do I get the logs from install up to the current date in there?
<kaddi> I have a kdm.log that has >1Gb which I find quite a lot
<Dragnslcr> I don't think separating /etc or /var is worth it. Just do regular backups of them and you should be fine
<Phrea> so both on / ?
<Dragnslcr> I only have about 15 MB on /etc, and less than 1 GB on /var
<Phrea> [no partitions for either of them?]
<BluesKaj> dunno never tried it ...tried / as a seperate once but never saw any speed advantages , mostly it's meant to save your data if one or the other in the unlikely event that one becomes corrupted
<Phrea> I just want the most stable install possible
<Dragnslcr> I'd separate /home from /, but that's usually it
<Phrea> [so, for a windows user, that's having a lot of partitions]
<Phrea> ok
<Phrea> well, that and a bit of /swap
<Phrea> will the installer give me all those options?
<Phrea> dont version me, I'm ashamed enough as it is
<BluesKaj> no , you'll need to manually cofigure them afaik
<Phrea> oh ah
<Phrea> I'm SO new at this :D
<BluesKaj> ojn the live cd
<Dragnslcr> There should be a step during the install to partition the disk
<Phrea> thank you for the advice
<jonah1980> hi guys, i've screwed my system trying to install a different video driver/kernel and now i just have a prompt, can anyone pleae help me out?
<Phrea> Dragnslcr: yes indeed
<Phrea> ooooh
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Phrea> I shouldnt have said that :D
<Phrea> well, my other box is running Deb atm
<Phrea> so forgive me my vista install on this one
 * kaddi throws the first stone
<kaddi> and hides her vista-dualboot ;)
<Phrea> gheheh
<Phrea> :D
<Phrea> thanks :D
<BluesKaj> jonah1980, at the prompt sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , choose the default driver if there's an option to
<Phrea> no, my other box wil a pure Kubu box
<Phrea> hence all my questions
<kaddi> :)
<Phrea> there will be no dualboot
<Phrea> [I want to completely go from win to lin]
<jonah1980> BluesKaj: tried that but it doesn't give any options, it reconfigures but x won't start
<Dragnslcr> If you have a newer CPU, you can always setup kvm for running other systems
<Phrea> it's a new box that I'm building
<Dragnslcr> I finally got the networking worked out, so I have a couple Ubuntu servers running in VM's
<Phrea> but I want to keep true to lin on that one
<BluesKaj> Phrea, I dual boot vista nad kubuntu on a our laptop ,and I'm dual booting W7 and kubuntu on this pc ... nothing wrong with that
<Phrea> true, but I'm fed up with all the crap
<jonah1980> BluesKaj: actually there's an error message that says psb module psb not found, drmopen failed, this driver currently needs drm to operate
<Phrea> so that one is going lin all the way
<Phrea> hence my q's
<BluesKaj> jonah1980, did you try the startx cmnd
<jonah1980> BluesKaj: yeah tried it
<BluesKaj> jonah1980, sudo apt-get remove "whateverdriveryouinstalled"
<Phrea> you guys scare me
<BluesKaj> jonah1980, or sudo dpkg -r "thedrivername"
<BluesKaj> Phrea, no need to be , we were all new to this at one time
<Phrea> true :)
<Phrea> thanks you
<Martijn81> are there any volunteers to help and make the ktorrent.orf/wiki a littlebit better??
<Phrea> hey, I tried lin in the past a lot of times
<Phrea> going back 10+ years
<Phrea> ...but that was always to try only
<Phrea> and then go back to windows quickly
<Phrea> this will be my first real install which I'll be using as a win replacement
<BluesKaj> yeah , same here actaully but i finally caught the linux bug with debian because it was so user friendly and introduced me to the apt package management system ...that was the kicker ..easy to install and remove apps that actually worked :)
<Phrea> then I always succeeded, but now, it will be a serious install
<Phrea> indeed !!
<Phrea> so, here I am :D
<BluesKaj> well welcome kubuntu Phrea ! :)
<Phrea> ty :)
<Phrea> I'll be installing it the day after tomorrow [after the hardware upgrade]
<Phrea> :)
<BluesKaj> hardware upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> graphics ?
<Phrea> yes, the box that I'll be installing it on is not really stable atm
<Phrea> so I'm upgrading it
<Phrea> no, the complete core [mabo, cpu, mem, etc]
<Phrea> [not forgetting the hdd's]
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, when i copy a file it always says "could not change permissions for" what does it mean? how do i solve it?
<Phrea> the only thing I wont be upgrading is the video card actually
<Phrea> gheh
<BluesKaj> basically building a new pc
<silentda> BluesKaj, I can play videos from youtube.com, and video.google.com, but videos from places like metacafe.com, dailymotion.com, vids.myspace.com do not work
<Phrea> BluesKaj: yes :)
<Martijn81> i am here to collect voulenteers to make the ktorrent's bittorrent client a better place to be
<silentda> I use ktorrent...
<Phrea> that's why I SO want my install to be as stable and good as possible
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, when i copy a file it always says "could not change permissions for" what does it mean? how do i solve it?
<Phrea> because it's my default box, and I use it very intensly
<Martijn81> silentda: that is of good use
<Martijn81> silentda: we need a lot of stuff done in the wiki
<BluesKaj> silentda, make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras , flashplugin-nonfree , w32codec installed
<Martijn81> so if you have some time over to do something, please do so
<BluesKaj> err w32codecs. silentda
<QuantumKaos> hello???
<QuantumKaos> BluesKaj: when i copy a file it always says "could not change permissions for" what does it mean? how do i solve it?
<BluesKaj> QuantumKaos, make the file executable by right clicking and opening properties..thatwill give you permission
<QuantumKaos> alright but what i dont understand is why till yesterday i could easily copy whatever i wanted to and now itz behaving like this?
<QuantumKaos> ehm... so?
<BluesKaj> QuantumKaos, did someone tell you to run a chmod +x command or chmod 777  or some such
<QuantumKaos> not at all, but with kubuntu u never no
<QuantumKaos> could we check what ur saying?
<QuantumKaos> (for example another thing when i close a folder it says "unable to save bookmarks" before it wasnt)
<BluesKaj> you could open the terminal and use the up arow kety to see what cmnds have been enterd in the last while
<BluesKaj> arrow key
<QuantumKaos> i entered many, cuz today i was trying to mount an external hd
<QuantumKaos> so it would be useless
<QuantumKaos> or endless :D
<QuantumKaos> for me to find out
<QuantumKaos> cant we just fix it in some way?
<BluesKaj> ok, now are you using autologin without a pw
<QuantumKaos> no
<QuantumKaos> i am typing a pw
<QuantumKaos> and theres a logon screen
<BluesKaj> ok, have you switched package managers like using konqueror instead of dolphin or vice versa
<BluesKaj> err file managers
<BluesKaj> not package
<QuantumKaos> nope
<QuantumKaos> i had the "unable to save bookmarks..." issue solved by typing "
<QuantumKaos> cd /home
<QuantumKaos> sudo chown -R username:username username
<QuantumKaos> in a terminal
<QuantumKaos> right now
<FloodBotK1> QuantumKaos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<QuantumKaos> (sorry)
<QuantumKaos> i dunno how to solve up the "could not change permissions for..." issue
<BluesKaj> QuantumKaos, are you accessing a seperate HDD from the kubuntu partition ?
<QuantumKaos> yep
<QuantumKaos> ive got 4 of em
<QuantumKaos> the system on one and 3 data storages
<BluesKaj> aha , you need to change permissions for the whole drive afaik ...not sure how tho , fstab I think
<BluesKaj> anyone ?
<QuantumKaos> fstab was compile by me 2 years ago and it always worked well i swear
<QuantumKaos> this message never appeared
<QuantumKaos> its the first time
<QuantumKaos> dunno why
<BluesKaj> something to do with runlevels has changed perhaps
<_temp_> hi, konversation just ate all my settings and can't even connect here anymore.. anyone has any idea where I can find them and maybe find out what happened or am  I better of to  go and ask in #konversation
<silentda> BluesKaj, I had the kubuntu-restricted package installed already. I just installed the flash-plugin-nonfree, but the w32codecs doesn't appear in the package manager
<Zxcvb> how can you install koffice 2.0.1 without installing kde 4.3?
<QuantumKaos> BluesKaj: with runlevels?
<BluesKaj> silentda, then open the package manager and find the sources tab and enable 3rd party software
<silentda> okay
<BluesKaj> then look for w32codecs again
<Zxcvb> or is it not possible because both use the same ppa backports archive?
<BluesKaj> QuantumKaos, it's prolly alongshot but, sudo update-rc.d
<silentda> BluesKaj, w32codecs doesn't appear in any of the three software package managers installed
<BluesKaj> silentda, do you have medibuntu repos installed ?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<silentda> BluesKaj, not that I am aware of.. I can check
<QuantumKaos> BluesKaj: what is that command for? cuz i run hardy and do not want to upgrade cuz ive done it in the past and it screwed up my sys, since im a newbie im not able to follow all the times so i prefer just keeping it that way for now, anwyay what about it?
<BluesKaj> QuantumKaos, nono it's upgrading to another version , it's merely updating your permissions on your existing setup
<BluesKaj> not upgrading to anther version
<BluesKaj> QuantumKaos, you're merely updating you permissions ..that's all . You've made some changes on your setup that need to be adjusted
<BluesKaj> !runlevels | QuantumKaos
<ubottu> QuantumKaos: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<slow-motion> hi
 * BluesKaj takes a break
<QuantumKaos> ok so im doing it and it wont change anything
<QuantumKaos> right?
<QuantumKaos> but my permissions
<BluesKaj> yes
<QuantumKaos> didnt solve the prob
<QuantumKaos> sorry
<max__> 123
<[-Haza-]> Hey guys (and gals).. the whole CLASSPATH thing still confuses me a little... I have installed apache ant (its a build tool) and ive been told that i need to add a third party java lib (xmltask for all you java developers) to the classpath..
<silentda> BluesKaj, w32codecs is downloading, then I think I need to reboot my system. Thanks so much for your advise so far.
<[-Haza-]> Now.. i know how to add my JAVA_HOME in the bashrc
<[-Haza-]> But what about when they talk about just adding a .jar to the CLASSPATH
<silentda> brb
<silentda> BluesKaj...installing those codec packages didn't finish the job
<BluesKaj> well silentda , some internet websites aren't perfect, actually most aren't and some sites just employ proprietary codec/players that simply won't work in linux
<silentda> hmmm
<silentda> I used to use Fedora 7, and just installed Kubuntu. I never had a problem with Fedora
<BluesKaj> do these sites work in windows , if so then try to find out what the media players are based on
<silentda> one media player which I have trouble with is called Brightcove
<BluesKaj> yes , you mentioned that...
<silentda> these sites do work in windows
<silentda> I posted something in the Ubuntuforums... I should update the thread with what I've done so far
<BluesKaj> silentda, brightcove is based on flash ...what browser are you using ?
<silentda> BluesKaj, I mainly use firefox 3.0.13 (?), but these players don't work in Epiphany or SeaMonkey or Konqueror
<BluesKaj> really ?
<BluesKaj> lemme look  again
<BluesKaj> what's good site to test again, silentda ?
<silentda> mmm
<silentda> here's a random one
<silentda> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1098393/how_people_count_cash/
<kaddi_> silentda: that link works fine for me with flash and java
<warren_> hi
<kaddi_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> yeah same here as does this one http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=61958924
<silentda> Might I have some conflicting plugin that overrides flash or java?
<Guest66326> my packages are fu**ed upn when i do an upgrade i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255355/
<Guest66326> what can i doN
<kaddi_> interesting video btw :)
<silentda> I wouldn't know
<kaddi_> sty
<kaddi_> sry
<silentda> :)
<BluesKaj> silentda, apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<silentda> yeah, vids.myspace don't work either
<BluesKaj> just give the installed : output
<silentda> flashplugin-nonfree:
<silentda>   Installed: 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1
<silentda>   Candidate: 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1
<silentda>   Version table:
<silentda>  *** 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1 0
<FloodBotK1> silentda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silentda>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates/multiverse Packages
<silentda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/255362/
<BluesKaj> ok now silentda , just the output beside installed ,  apt-cache policy kubuntu-restricted-extras
<silentda> k
<silentda> Installed: 31
<WarrenD> can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> alright , open firefox , and type, about:plugins , in the addressbar ... make sure they're all enabled
<BluesKaj> !ask | WarrenD
<ubottu> WarrenD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WarrenD> i already asked
<WarrenD> but my name was Guest...
<BluesKaj> well...
<WarrenD> i don't know how to get it running in english to help you, any idea?
<silentda> BluesKaj, the list of plugins is pretty huge, all of them enabled except "Default plugin"
<silentda> Shall I enable it?
<silentda> if so, how?! :p
<BluesKaj> no, the others cover for it anyway
<WarrenD> anyone knows how i could run apt-get in english ?
<BluesKaj> apt-get is english
<WarrenD> well the output is in french ;)
<BluesKaj> change your locale and language in system settings/regional & language
<WarrenD> isnt tthere a var? like LANG=en_fr program_to_run
<silentda> my list of plugins has some overlaps... I don't know if that matters or not:
<silentda> in brief, here are my plugins: Shockwave Flash, IcedTea Java Web Browser plugin, default plugin, Demo Print Plugin for unix/linux, DivX Web Player, Quicktime Plugin 7.2.0, VLC Multimedia Plugin, Windows Media Player Plugin 10, DivX Browser Plugin, Quicktime Plugin 7.4.5, RealPlayer 9, Windows Media Player Plug-in, Gecko-mediaplayer 0.9.4, DivX Browser Plugin, Quicktime Plugin 7.4.5, RealPlayer 9, Windows Media Player Plugin, and mplayerplug-in 3.55,
<WarrenD> Here is the output in english: http://paste.ubuntu.com/255373/
<WarrenD> what can i do?
<shenhaZ> hi all, would you tell me how i can create usb live disc from mac os x?
<iEatChildren> i cant find libopenal.so anything on my system
<iEatChildren> any ideas?
<EagleScreen> shenhaZ: look for any usb-disk image of Kubuntu
<iEatChildren> nevermind, i found the packages i need i believe
<silentda> in brief, here are my plugins: Shockwave Flash, IcedTea Java Web Browser plugin, default plugin, Demo Print Plugin for unix/linux, DivX Web Player, Quicktime Plugin 7.2.0, VLC Multimedia Plugin, Windows Media Player Plugin 10, DivX Browser Plugin, Quicktime Plugin 7.4.5, RealPlayer 9, Windows Media Player Plug-in, Gecko-mediaplayer 0.9.4, DivX Browser Plugin, Quicktime Plugin 7.4.5, RealPlayer 9, Windows Media Player Plugin, and mplayerplug-in 3.55,
<Walzmyn> kdenlive says it'll record from my webcam, and it turns the light on briefly, but then says "not connected" anybody know about this?
<kaddi> silentda: and what is the name of the file for the shockwave plugin?
<silentda> Kaddi, libswfdecmozilla.so
<kaddi> ha :D
<silentda> there are 2 mime types: adobe flash movie and future splash movie
<kaddi> ok, BluesKaj, silentda  I didn't entirely follow what you guys did, did you install flashplugin-installer? kubuntu-extras-restricted? Did you install sun-java?
<kaddi> silentda: I think the problem is, that you have several programs for flash installed and they keep each other from working correctly. The same might be true for java
<silentda> kaddi, we did install kubuntu-restricted-extras, I think flashplugin-installer is already there (can check), and I'll have to check on sun java
<kaddi> silentda: can you type the following commands into your commandline and tell me which of these have been installed. (give me a sec I need to look for the packages)
<silentda> but yes, it was my suspicion that I because some of my plugins are seemingly superfluous, it's a conflict in the system
<silentda> go ahead
<BluesKaj> don't use the flashplugin-installer , it confuses things , if the falshplugins are installed dump the installer
<kaddi> I thought flashplugin-installer replaced flashplugin-nonfree?
<BluesKaj> no
<kaddi> silentda: let's just check what is installed first please type apt-cache policy <package name> for each of the following packages: flashplugin-nonfree, swfdec-mozilla, swfdec-gnome, mozilla-plugin-gnash, gnash and tell us which are installed.
<silentda> one sec
<BluesKaj> kaddi, he already did
<kaddi> BluesKaj: ah, sry I missed that. Just thought that would be the problem as FF is pointing to swfdec and you installed kubuntu-restricrted-extras
<BluesKaj> mozilla plugin-gnash is culptrit .;..i see it now
<BluesKaj> remove it ..conflicts with the nonfree version in FF
<silentda> okay, so I should remove the flashplugin-installer too?
<silentda>  wait... mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed (installed: (none))
<silentda> also gnash is installed:(none)
<kaddi> what about swdefc-mozilla?
<silentda> swfdec-mozilla is there
<kaddi> *swfdec
<kaddi> remove that and see if it helps
<BluesKaj> silentda, no the flash installer is ok ...it runs in the shell
<BluesKaj> the swf is a flashplayer ..it's ok
<BluesKaj> maybe you can try removing swfdec-mozilla, can always reinstall
<kaddi> BluesKaj: I also noted the IceTea alternative for java in that list. I don't know if that might cause problems
<BluesKaj> no idea, it could be
<silentda> I did remove swfdec-mozilla. should I restart FF to see if any changes occur? no change so far
<Walzmyn> What are we trying to fix here?
<kaddi> not working flahs in Firefox
<BluesKaj> BBL...gonna take a break
<kaddi> *flash
<silentda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1243653
<Walzmyn> When I've ran into this, I had to do a compelete removal of the flash package (ie config and all) then reinstall, and it worked
<kaddi> silentda: Is the other swfdec package also installed?
<silentda> at this moment, no
<kaddi> silentda: can you please also check with apt-cache policy the following packages: icedtea6-plugin icedtea-6-jre-cacao
<silentda> wait, it looks like things are improvingQ
<silentda> !
<kaddi> :)
<silentda> omg...
<silentda> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/576380/fattest_child_in_the_world/
<kaddi> it's working?
<silentda> sorry for the off-topic-ness, but you don't need to understand German to know that girl's got a problem
<silentda> Yes, its working!
<kaddi> the video is rather old, I think and afaik the child lost wait. (I happen to be german though, so I understand just fine ;) )
<silentda> so, lemme see, what did we do to make it work? After I restarted FF things started working...
<silentda> I think it was from removing the swfdec-mozilla
<kaddi> we uninstalled swfdec an open source flash alternative.
<kaddi> usually if you have two flash plugins installed things don't work
<kaddi> (that is my personal experience )
<silentda> you know, I suspected that from the beginning, but didn't know much about it to say for sure
<silentda> Alright, I'm going out for some exercise. I don't want to end up like that girl. Thanks a bunch Kaddi and BluesKaj for the help!
<kaddi> silentda: yeah, it's not always easy to figure out what the problem is. I think you still have two java-plugins installed: the normal sun one and the icedchat alternative.. I wouldn't change things if they are working now. just in case something goes wrong in the future ;)
<kaddi> have fun
<silentda> I'll keep the 2 Javas in mind. I've also got 2 of a lot of stuff... windows media player, realplayer, divX and quicktime. Not very elegant I think
<LuisJa> ehhm for somereason the data for autoconnecting to ubuntu irc channel was deleted in konversation
<LuisJa> i am using quassel right now, can someone help me get the data back to log in to kubuntu irc with konversation?
<kaddi> LuisJa: what happens if you try to login into kubuntu irc with konversation?
<kaddi> (just curious)
<kaddi> or is the connect window completely empty?
<leravi> español
<leravi> ???
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<leravi> gracias
<kaddi> de nada
<kaddi> LuisJa: still with us?
<slow-motion> n8
<carl___> how do i upgrade from jaunty to alpha 4
<_ronald> I'm using the daily build of kubuntu 9.10 and I would like to know other experiance with it. Here it is still very unstabel (kde)
<kaddi> _ronald: I believe these things are better discussed in #ubuntu+1
<_ronald> kaddi: thanks for the info
<kaddi> most people here will use an official release, while ubuntu+1 is exclusively for karmic
<Dragnslcr> A daily build is unstable? That should be a major headline in the newspapers...
<_ronald> Dragnsicr: Wow that is so funny :(
<usuario> boa noite
<usuario> alguém pode me dar um help rápido ?
<Phrea> uhuh
<usuario> não consigo abrir o synaptic
<usuario> eu já sei porque, mais não consigo resolver
<usuario> preciso editar o source.list
<kaddi> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<usuario> mais não consigo saltar
<usuario> salvar
<usuario> ok
<kaddi> :)
<usuario> thanks
<Aqui1a> Hello. I'm trying to install Kubuntu onto my laptop, but I'm not having much success. No matter what I seem to do, my laptop won't boot from the DVD Drive... Does anyone have any helpful suggestions? :)
<kaddi> Aqui1a: did you change your boot-order in bios?
<Aqui1a> Yep. I set 'internal optical device' as numero uno
<kaddi> did you burn the cd yourself or did you order it?
<Aqui1a> I burnt it myself
<kaddi> Aqui1a: could you try the cd on another pc to make sure it is bootable?
<kaddi> did you check the md5sum of the file before you burnt it?
<Aqui1a> I don't have access
<Aqui1a> I don't know what that is... I just extracted the files from the ISO
<Aqui1a> and burnt them to disc
<kaddi> Aqui1a: you need to burn the iso to the disk and mark the disk as bootable, as far as I know. You shouldn't extract them before
<Aqui1a> I see
<kaddi> Aqui1a: see here for instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<BluesKaj> yes , Aqui1a the iso image is important as it contains the boot up instruction for the the dvd
<Aqui1a> Okies
<Aqui1a> Can I use blank DVDs?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> oops
<marco> Kde 4.3 is goign
<Phrea> its what?
<marco> Is Kde 4.3 going to be pushed in the official repos of Kubuntu 9.04?
<Phrea> no, it'll be included in 9.10
<EagleScreen> i dont think so
<EagleScreen> what is the function of kdewallet?
<Dragnslcr> EagleScreen- stores application passwords
<Aqui1a> Sorry about that - my computer restarted by itself
<EagleScreen> Dragnslcr: the idea of storing passwords is not have to type them each time, ins't it?
<Aqui1a> So, could I use a DVD-R to install Kubuntu with?
<Dragnslcr> EagleScreen- I would think so
<Phrea> yes
<EagleScreen> Dragnslcr: then why does it ask for password for each application that I launch each session?
<Dragnslcr> Aqui1a- if you downloaded the DVD disc image, yes. I can't remember if the CD image works on blank DVD's
<Dragnslcr> EagleScreen- well, it means not having to type the passwords many times for the same program (Kopete is a good example)
<Aqui1a> I can only find one image
#kubuntu 2009-08-19
<Dragnslcr> I'm not sure if you can have applications access an open wallet without using a password. I think I only have Kopete using kwallet
<marco> kde 3.5 has support'
<marco> ?
<kaddi> EagleScreen: if memory serves me right, you can also select "always allow access to wallet, then you only need to enter your wallet password once at boot and all other program can access it freely.. it just isn't really secure that way :p
<Dragnslcr> marco- if it support for KDE 3.5 hasn't ended yet, it will fairly soon
<Aqui1a> Does anybody know if it's possible to boot from CD on a Sony Vaio laptop?
<LuisJa> of course...
<LuisJa> just change boot order at the start of the boot
<LuisJa> to cd-rw dvd
<Aqui1a> I've done that. I made 'internal optical drive' number one
<Aqui1a> It still skipped it altogether, and went on to boot Windows
<BluesKaj> Aqui1a, are you sure that is you cdrom drive ?
<Aqui1a> No lol
<Aqui1a> but none of the other options could be it
<Aqui1a> So I'm guessing that it is my DVD Drive
<BluesKaj> well you need akubuntu iso image burned to a cd-r or cd-rw
<Aqui1a> You're probably right...
<BluesKaj> you can download the livecd iso and burn it in windows then pop it in your optical drive :) and you should be able to boot the live cd
<BluesKaj> back into the drive
<Aqui1a> Hmm
 * BluesKaj is beginning to repeat
<Aqui1a> lol
<BluesKaj> himself
<Aqui1a> No need
<Aqui1a> I fully understand
<marco> will Kde be (one day) the default WM in Ubuntu?
<_genuser_> Hello People.
<_genuser_> I'm having issue getting sound to work.
<BluesKaj> marco, no kde is a desktop environment for kubuntu, like gnome is adektop envirniment for ubuntu
<MsMaco> if ubuntu used kde, what would happen to kubuntu?
<kaddi> it would use gnome :D
 * kaddi feels like she deserved that parting message, also it probably was random :p
<BluesKaj> nothing MsMaco ,  kubuntu is kde
<MsMaco> im aware
<MsMaco> but with what marco asked
<BluesKaj> !kde | MsMaco
<MsMaco> if ubuntu switched to kde....what would be the point of kubuntu?
<ubottu> MsMaco: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<MsMaco> *sigh* i know. i have commit access in kde and a handful of patches in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<MsMaco> hmm nice that that factoid now tells you which package to install
<MsMaco> im just sayin... marco asked if ubuntu would switch to kde. hypothetically, if that were to happen (which...er...no), then either kubuntu would need to use a DE that doesnt start with a K or would have to go away
<_genuser_> guys can someone help debug sound issues?
<_genuser_> amarok fails to playing saying jack can't start.
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version _genuser_ ?
<_genuser_> jaunty, 9.04.  kde 4.2.2.
<BluesKaj> alsa-utils installed ?
<_genuser_> BluesKaj: I don't remember manually installing it. I would say no.
<BluesKaj> jack is something i've avoided over the yrs ...it's too messy for my simple mind to comprehend
<_genuser_> BluesKaj: in other distros, I've also avoided JACK. I haven't really had a need to mix multiple audio sources. But I'm not sure how to debug an k/ubuntu installation.
<BluesKaj> dealing with alsa, pulseaudio and media settings difficult enuff
<_genuser_> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils says it's already installed.
<BluesKaj> have you checked alsamixer in the terminal ?
<_genuser_> BluesKaj: alsamixer fails. snd_ctl_open failed.
<_genuser_> probably sound driver problem...
<BluesKaj> yes
<MsMaco> kubuntu doesnt include jack by default...
<BluesKaj> alsa uses the driver , pulseaudio is the default sound server in kubuntu now
<MsMaco> nuh uh
<MsMaco> kubuntu doesnt include pulseaudio
<MsMaco> only ubuntu does
<_genuser_> BluesKaj: ok rebooting. I just realized the vmware didn't connect my soundcard. thanks for helping me debug.
<_genuser_> :)
<MsMaco> kubuntu uses phonon as an abstraction layer to make writing video/audio apps easier
 * BluesKaj shakes his head ...nm
<phh> MsMaco: software mixing is done by alsa ?
<MsMaco> BluesKaj: it is very common to see pulseaudio on kubuntu though
<MsMaco> phh: alsa doesnt do software mixing unless you use dmix as the device
<MsMaco> phh: pulseaudio does software mixing in ubuntu, and i assume phonon must know how to do it too
<phh> MsMaco: dmix is the default setting for a long a time now
<MsMaco> BluesKaj: the reason its common is that java depends on it
<BluesKaj> ok then why is pulse audio installed on my setup, when i never installed it separately
<phh> MsMaco: phono is just a library, no daemon, it won't do any mixing
<MsMaco> because java depends on it
<MsMaco> phh: then i have no idea how the mixing works
<MsMaco> and im pretty sure dmix isnt the default device...i recall doing a writeup on my blog when pulseaudio went into ubuntu on how to change to dmix since a few apps (like mythtv) couldnt do pulseaudio and would block on it without dmi
<MsMaco> *dmix
<MsMaco> unless its changed in the last year...
<BluesKaj> pulesaudio afaik has replaced esd , and it doesn't work in some cases, such as pci soundcards that have fallback driver modules
<MsMaco> fallback driver modules?
<MsMaco> but yes, its the esd replacement
<BluesKaj> yes quasi-kernel modules as it was explained , sort of like X is now and depends on HAL. That's as much as iI can recall about the article I read
<MsMaco> and im sure kubuntu doesnt include pulseaudio because ive been there when an audio developer and a few kubuntu developers were arguing about "blah blah pulseaudio causes bugs!" "so report the bugs!"
<BluesKaj> MsMaco, I agree about the bugs , cuz it was working unders test a while ago , but now pulseaudio hands off to this " fall back" which has the same name as my soundcard
<Paddy_EIRE> Is this in any of the repositories yet http://labs.trolltech.com/page/Projects/Styles/GtkStyle
<MsMaco> interesting...
<MsMaco> one of the complaints about pulse is that when phonon realizes it cant lock the sound device and has to use pulse instead it says something like "Intel ALC883 failed. Falling back to PulseAudio" and then users think it means their hardware broke
<MsMaco> audio guy and i both went "er...so fix phonon's notification strings?"
<BluesKaj> which makes me think it's some kind of audio-kernel module associated with my soundcard
<Sertse> hello
<Sertse> what do you make Konq work w/ gmail?
<BluesKaj> Sertse, which kubuntu version ?
<BluesKaj> the newer kubuntu versions have fixed the problem with gmail ..mostly
<MsMaco> Konqueror is just kinda ..umm....boo
<MsMaco> i think Arora (the maybe-replacement for Konq in 9.10...undecided so far) works with it
<MsMaco> or well...i think a lot of us just use firefox instead
<MsMaco> Slashdot was the reason Riddell asked "can we replace Konqueror?"
<BluesKaj> arora and rekonq are boring browsers :P
<aqui1a> Hi :)
 * BluesKaj is running chromium-browser
<aqui1a> It worked lol
<BluesKaj> the iso ?
<aqui1a> Yup
<kaddi> great
<aqui1a> Successfully installed
<aqui1a> :)
<aqui1a> and I also got my wireless network working too. Double fun.
<kaddi> that's lucky!
<kaddi> :D
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's afirst :)
<kaddi> ok, no I need to ask.. is it possilbel to disable ctrl+c for konversation? -.- I seem unable to not hit it every 2 hours -.-
<kaddi> *now
<kaddi> that would be an exception I need to set with global shortcuts, no?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+c ...are you copying something ?
<kaddi> BluesKaj: no I just keep accidentally hitting that combination.. I seem to be magically attracted to it, which then kills the program.
<kaddi> Konversation is the only program that I unintentionally close with that shortcut
<BluesKaj> I use it all the time to copy highlighted text but it doesn't kill konversation
<MsMaco> konversation doesnt have settings -> configure shortcuts ?
<BluesKaj> TV time ..BBL
<kaddi> it does, but it is not set to ctrl+c, it was set to ctrl+q, but I removed that some time ago
<kaddi> i thought it was a setting from kwin or something?
<kaddi> ok, well I'm off to bed, too.. so see you all later.
<m0u5e> all my gtk icons look like the gnome default, is there a way to change them?
<heinkel_111> i believe it is possible to upgrade kubuntu (8.10->9.04) from the DVD download using sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<heinkel_111> i am looking for some kind of confirmation
<heinkel_111> anyone seen any documentation about upgrading from the dvd anywhere?
<Aqui1a> lol
<m0u5e> all my gtk icons look like the gnome default, is there a way to change them?
<m0u5e> also, all my applications in my previous session startup by default, how do i disable this "feature"
<nejode> heinkel: you can only upgrade using the alternate CD, not the desktop Live CD version
<m0u5e> how do I apply my KDE theme to my gnome applications, this is really frustrating
<heinkel_111> nejode: yes..or the dvd i assume
<heinkel_111> i have done this once before but memory is failing a little
<heinkel_111> i think the process is as follows> modify sources.list so dvd is sole source
<heinkel_111> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nejode> heinkel: in the DVD, can you see the debs in alphabetically arranged directories?
<heinkel_111> after that, enable the other repositories and sudo apt-get update
<heinkel_111> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<heinkel_111> should finish it
<m0u5e> also, how do you install applications in kde? does kde have its own version of the add / remove application manager in ubuntu?
<MsMaco> kpackagekit
<MsMaco> if youre using 9.04
<MsMaco> if an older version: adept
<MsMaco> in the kicker menu, go to computer, then there's a KPackageKit option
<MsMaco> m0u5e: ^
<nejode> heinkel: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading  ...half way down the page
<m0u5e> MsMaco: thx
<m0u5e> MsMaco: do yknow how to fix gtk apps from looking like crap?
<heinkel_111> nejode:  answer is yes i can see the alphabetically ordered folders
<MsMaco> uhh.... choose a different theme in systemsettings -> appearance
<MsMaco> there should be a GTK section of the appearance thingy
<MsMaco> you can make it force gtk apps to mimic the qt theme
<heinkel_111> nejode: if I understand correctly the method described on that webpage kicks off a somewhat graphic upgrading program
<heinkel_111> nejode: i want text-based, to get apt feedback when things go wrong
<MsMaco> sudo do-release-upgrade
<kavurt> can someone tell me how to install and setup compiz in kubuntu?
<nejode> heinkel: well man, sudo apt-cdrom add , comment out all other entries in your souces.list
<nejode> *source3s.list
<nejode> *sources.list
<nejode> and sudo aptitude dist-upgrade...
<nejode> but you should do sudo aptitude update first of course
<nejode> I've never done it that way, just speculating
<m0u5e> MsMaco: i cant find it under settings :(
<MsMaco> m0u5e: is it 9.04 or 9.10?
<MsMaco> 9.04 should have it
<m0u5e> 9.04
<m0u5e> MsMaco: weird now its appearing... 6__6; maybe its something I installed
<m0u5e> MsMaco: thx for the help :)
<duncan> anyone know how Kubuntu 9.10 is shaping up?
<BluesKaj> duncan, join #ubuntu+1 to find out
<MsMaco> duncan: pretty :)
<MsMaco> duncan: and i think networking may be sorted now too
<heinkel_111> upgrade time, back to whine about problems later ;-)
<axiom> Second time trying to upgrade to KDE 4.3.0, still get no window decorations.  .kde folder was deleted.  Advice?
<Guest95147> hey all
<duncan> anyone been able to get PIM synced with google?
<duncan> as far as contacts and calendar
<maemaro> hi
<maemaro> como estan todos
<maemaro> how are  you every body
<yvan300> hello all, i'm new to kubuntu and would like to know how to enable desktop effects
<yvan300> anyone?
<Trebacz> Applied updates from Kubuntu backports for the first time to Kubuntu 4.3 my window decorators have disappeared
<Trebacz> I can get them to reappear on a session per session basis by executing "emerald --replace &" at the command line
<Trebacz> Once I restart the window decorators are missing again. I'm assuming I have some odd conflict in my configuration and would like to fix the root cause
<Trebacz> xorg.log dosn't report anything unusual. Did a lot of web searching on the issue, but couldn't find a match for my issue. Thoughts?
<Jonty> handbrahandbrake
<xsebsx> hey there, i am on a wireless connection, i set up my cisco wtr160n router when i had windows originally, but i've gotten rid of windows since then, my problem is, i downloaded nicotine and though i can connect to the soulseek server i cannot connect to other users, when i try to download a file, it says cannot connect on the status, anyone can help me out?
<darthanubis> xsebsx: this has NOTHING to do with kubuntu
<darthanubis> forward your ports like the soulseek page details
<amason_> wtf is soulseek ?
<xsebsx> well, this never happened before when i had windows
<xsebsx> i didnt change the connection settings
<darthanubis> repeat, has NOTHING to do with Kubuntu
<xsebsx> theres no firewall
<xsebsx> so
<darthanubis> so your wap is NOT a firewall?
<darthanubis> amason_: google it like everyone does
<amason_> darthanubis: no thanks. i just won't try and help.
<darthanubis> no sweat
<darthanubis> nothing to help with
<xsebsx> ok then
<xsebsx> the other thing was
<xsebsx> i've no sound on totem
<xsebsx> when opening mp3s
<darthanubis> xsebsx: have you been using linux for only 30minutes or so?
<darthanubis> seeing as you have no idea what kind of router you have is not a good place to start
<xsebsx> no, however on this computer I have been using linux for only a couple of days, originally i had no sound and had to fix that
<darthanubis> And of course your router/gateway has a firewall
<xsebsx> i know what kind of router i have, i have a cisco wtr160n
<xsebsx> wireless router
<darthanubis> wrong
<xsebsx> explain
<darthanubis> it is a WRT160n
<darthanubis> made by Linksys a Cisco owned company
<xsebsx> thats exactly the same only caps
<darthanubis> and it IS a firewall
<darthanubis> no its not
<darthanubis> can't you even scroll up to see you misspelled it and got the functionality wrong?
<darthanubis> http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WRT160N
<darthanubis> Advanced wireless security and SPI firewall protection designed to help safeguard your home network and computers from most Internet attacks.
<xsebsx> great, how do i shut that off
<darthanubis> I like to help people who at least take the time to READ their manual, you know, do your homework.
<darthanubis> I'm not going to setup your network after I educate you about it, then play your mp3s for you, but happy reading. I'm sure someone will spoon feed you, but not I
<xsebsx> you might want to go to www.freedomainradio.com
<xsebsx> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1534668
<xsebsx> fixed
<fedel> Hi everybody.
<fedel> I tried to update KDE to KDE4.3
<fedel> I inserted a a URL in source.list and run apt-get update and upgrade
<fedel> it returns: The following packages have been kept back
<fedel> and 66 packages were not update
<fedel> What can I do?
<fedel> hum...now...I run aptitude upgrade and it works. Why?
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty.
<Psi-Jack> So, oddness happened, and my sound card is now showing up in the wrong order.
<jurist> yop
<jurist> anybody home
<jurist> екарны бабай
<lore_> hi
<pheonix> hi lore
<pheonix> hi lore_
<phil__> 这里说中文吗？？？
<phil__> hello
<pheonix> hello phil_
<pheonix> hello phil__
<phil__> i have a doubt
<phil__> After I upgrade to 9.10,watch online video,the player no sound after a period of time the
<eMyller> hey people
<eMyller> can i 'upgrade' from my stable jaunty to kk alpha 4?
<phil__> But the voice of the computer itself, what's this all about
<eMyller> if yes, how would i do it? i'm wondering if i just have to add kk's sources list to my jaunty
<frost_> Hia, Anyone able to check this post out please, and see if they got any solution ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175102&highlight=XFi
<eMyller> brb
<phil__> Who can help me? Thinks
<phil__> - -
<eMyller> can i 'upgrade' from my stable jaunty to karmic alpha 4?
<xsebsx> hello, i am new to kde, how do you get the taskbar to display only the windows of the current desktop according to which desktop divider you click on?
<eMyller> xsebsx: right click the task manager bar and find this option
<eMyller> xsebsx: ops, go to 'settings'
<eMyller> it's there.
<xsebsx> eMyller: I can't find that
<xsebsx> only options regarding to where the widgets are positioned
<xsebsx> and where the taskbar goes and should it hide
<eMyller> xsebsx: these are the *panel* options
<eMyller> right click an empty area on your taskbar and go to "Task Manager Settings"
<eMyller> make sure you actually have a task manager in your panel.
<xsebsx> eMyller: how do i make sure of that?
<xsebsx> i mean
<xsebsx> what's the difference
<eMyller> xsebsx: are you seeing any window entry in the panel?
<xsebsx> i mean to talk about the wee bar horizontally set whereupon the k menu rests on its leftmost end
<eMyller> xsebsx: hit ctrl+f2 (to go to 2nd desktop) then right click and empty area on your panel, where the windows should be listed in.
<eMyller> xsebsx: then tell me what options you see
<xsebsx> eMyller: that's my problem though, that no matter what desktop i'm on the windows remain listed leaving not that empty spot you speak about
<eMyller> ah, ok. got it.
<eMyller> so, follow this:
<eMyller> 1) unlock the widgets, it they're locked
<eMyller> click that button in the panel's corner, to access its options
<xsebsx> widgets are already unlocked
<eMyller> 3) *hover* the windows list. you should see a little green arrow in the left side of the windows list. click on it
<xsebsx> hmmm
<xsebsx> left side?
<eMyller> now you might see those options i told you about
<xsebsx> i got lost in the hover
<eMyller> xsebsx: hover the windows list with the panels options active.
<eMyller> it's a special viewing mode, that you can grab the widgets in the panel and move them around
<eMyller> you can also find this *very little* green arrow in every widget you hover
<eMyller> check if you find the task manager's one
<xsebsx> i'm not talking about widgets here though
<xsebsx> i'm talking about the horizontal bottom bar
<xsebsx> there's a widget on it that shows the desktops
<eMyller> xsebsx: i know
<eMyller> xsebsx: did you follow what i said?
<xsebsx> worked
<xsebsx> thanks
<eMyller> np
<eMyller> xsebsx: did you go through the green arrow?
<xsebsx> yep
<eMyller> k :)
<eMyller> you can find those same options if you right click an empty area of the widget. it might be easier now.
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, how do i find out what wireless card driver i have installed?
<Silurian> ok i have kubuntu installed on a pc of mine and now i would like to put ubuntu server on instead the problem is the cd won't boot any ideas]
<MadAGu> hey guys anyone knows how to use dolphin instead of nautilus with firefox?
<QuantumKaos> hi guys, how do i find out what wireless card driver i have installed?
<monox> QuantumKaos: open your case and look at the label.
<monox> QuantumKaos: or try `lspci`
<QuantumKaos> monox: :D
<syntax> how do you install the new konversation on ubuntu if you got the old one
<apparle> plz suggest a GPS software
<CedricWoSto> hey, I would like to know which irc channel you use as for web programming and php ?
<CedricWoSto> furthermore, which tech news sites do you check ?
<CedricWoSto> ty :)
<tsimpson> CedricWoSto: this is not a general chat channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<CedricWoSto> sorry about that
<u19809> hi all, my shiretoko 3.5 browser is unable to preview pdf files ... what might be wrong ?
 * Lacsap doing something else
<combo> can someone tell me how to activate DVI connector to my monitor (samsung syncmaster 740BF). i have installed AIGLX already, here is my xorg http://wklej.org/id/136942/ what part modify to use DVI instead analog connector
<Wouterdt> hello
<Wouterdt> I've installed Kubuntu on a PC, a TV is attached trough a DVI -> HDMI cable
<Wouterdt> now I've got some overscan, is there a way to compensate that?
<vitalblue> hi to everyone, is there anyway to install a plugin in firefox to play audio streams (as web-radio)?
<vitalblue> I tried the webpage in konqueror and it works but i can't configure it in firefox
<tolonuga> hi. 9.04/x86 kubuntu: wifi ins't working for me, it seems to be the ath5k driver. In the hardware manager I can click "Accept" when asked if I want to use madwifi instead, but as a result nothing happends - after a reboot still ath5k module is loaded instead of madwifi. is there a manual way to trigger the ath5k/madwifi choice?
<carwash> Hi, how can i enable "big desktop" with two monitors in kubuntu. The display system settings panel finds both monitors, but they are placed on top of each other in the placementview.
<houcine> salut tt l monde ya t il kelkun ki parle français g besoin d'aide
<tolonuga> if you have an nvidia graphic card, it comes with a settings tool by nvidia, that works great for me. I think ati has something similar. if you have a different graphic card: sorry, no idea.
<carwash> sorry, i forgot to say I have an ATI-card. using amdcccle (previously fglrxsettings) i can only set it up to use the screens as two independent x screens, not as one big desktop
<tolonuga> hmm, after I manually "rmmod ath5k" I can run the hardware tool to switch to madwifi driver. and it works - It connects to my local wifi (wrt54gl with wpa2-psk) fine and gets an ip, while ath5k claimed to do that as well and timed out during dhcp - didn't receive anything. known bug?
<tolonuga> sorry carwash, I only know the nvidia tool in detail, where you can enable "twinview" which is one big desktop spanned across two screens (or one a copy of the other, whatever you prefer).
<carwash> I just noticed a new ati-driver today
<carwash> I'll try that
<Bou> houcine:fr!
<Bou> oops
<Peter__> fdgdg
<tolonuga> I want to configure kubuntu to load "ath_pci" when it boots. I could put a modprobe into rc.local scripts, but I guess there is a better way?
<soulchild> I still have no truetype font when typing in KDM on KDE 4.3, nobody's got the same problem ?
<maite> hi all
<maite> need some help with the execution of pcscd
<norpan111> I just installed kde with "kubuntu-desktop",, can i just uninstall gnome now? i want to keep using kde
<norpan111> it betas gnome by far :D im in love again
<maite> could someone help me please?
<norpan111> And how do i uninstall gnome ?
<maite> i don't figure out why "pscsd -f" works fine but the daemon by itself (pcscd) doesn't
<shadeslayer> !purekde | nameiner
<ubottu> nameiner: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<shadeslayer> oops
<shadeslayer> maite: look above
<norpan111> :9
<maite> above, where?
<norpan111> What?
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  i love your theme
<shadeslayer> norpan111: :)
<shadeslayer> !purekde | maite
<ubottu> maite: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  if you remember =)
<norpan111> purekde?
<norpan111> maite,  thats for me?
<maite> hehehe nop, I haven't talked about anything like that
<maite> :)
<norpan111> maite,  i have no "system" in my K-menu
<maite> I was just asking about a problem with the pcscd
<norpan111> favorites, apps computer recentlu used and leave
<norpan111> How do i shut off my pc in kde? i really cant find the shutuff option, not even restart option
<shadeslayer> norpan111: K > Leave
<maite> the thing is that when I execute "sudo pcscd -f", it works OK, but when I launch the daemon, doesn't work at all
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  there is no "shut down" option
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  ok there is now.. there wasnt yesterday lol
<norpan111> thnks
<maite> I actually can see that the process is running,...
<maite> but for reasons that I ignore, when I call pcsc_scan, complains about the daemon, not responding
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  should i have "k-menu - system " ??
<norpan111> I dont have that in m kmenu
<maite> who could I ask about this?
<norpan111> Try #WHY?!
<norpan111> If there is no... make one :d
<maite> :|
<norpan111> sorry
<Pici> norpan111: Thats not helpful.
<maite> yeah, ok...
<Pici> maite: You could try asking in #ubuntu as well, as this package doesn't seem to be KDE specific.
<maite> ok, I see
<maite> I'm on it...
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks Im trying to set my JAVA_HOME as a system variable (before i used to set it only for my user in the ~/.bashrc file). Am i right in thinking that i have to set the JAVA_HOME in /etc/.bashrc ?
<[-Haza-]> I need to set this as a enviroment variable as i have to load an application that requires the JAVA_HOME variable using sudo
<[-Haza-]> Thoughts?
<thomas___> is there a guide to configure my wireless network in kubuntu 9.04 somewhere?
<thomas___> [-Haza-]: I think the difference between the two solutions is to set JAVA_HOME for all users or just for one user
<thomas___> [-Haza-]:  it makes sense to do it in /etc/.bashrc if you want the superuser to see the JAVA_HOME
<thomas___> [-Haza-]: disclaimer: I am not an expert on this but...
<[-Haza-]> thomas___: Yeah, before i set it for a sinle user in the users home/.bashrc file
<[-Haza-]> that worked okay
<[-Haza-]> but as i said before i need it to be set as an enviroment variable so i can sudo and app
<[-Haza-]> For example.. i have to more my tomcat server over to port 80. Port 80 can only be binded by the superuser. tomcat requires the JAVA_HOME to be set... so sudo ./start (starting tomcat) returns an error stating that JAVA_HOME is not set :)
<canen> did something change in kmail (kde 4.3) last update that would be causing it to refresh all folders?
<canen> i am using disconnected imap
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<thomas___> is there a guide to configure my wireless network in kubuntu 9.04 somewhere?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 thomas___
<thomas___> bazhang: thank you...reading now
<thomas___> bazhang: it does look a little bit hacksy, though
<bazhang> thomas___, its how to configure manually.
<thomas___> bazhang:  yes, but I think my first attempt should be with the out-of the box solution. However it seems like it is no longer Knetworkmanager, so I need to figure out how to start correctly
<bazhang> thomas___, by out of the box solution do you mean the gui tools?
<thomas___> bazhang: yes
<Makuseru> I just got four security updates, and now my wireless doesn't work. Is there anyway to fix this?
<BluesKaj> which network manager , Makuseru?
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: "knetworkmanager" I wish I could use the old one, it worked so much better. This new one has given me nothing but problems.
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, what OS are you on ?
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: Kubuntu 9.04.
<BluesKaj> are you on the widget-network-manager?
<Makuseru> I wasn't aware there was a widget for knetworkmanager, I just use the one that lives inside the system tray.
<shadeslayer> Makuseru: thats the nm-applet from gnome
<Makuseru> shadeslayer: What?
<shadeslayer> Makuseru: see the release notes for KDE 4.3 on kubuntu.org
<user60> hey guys if your bored try facebook zombies :D - http://apps.facebook.com/zombies/links.php?r=719927515&nref=st
<Makuseru> shadeslayer: I don't see anything about the network manager there.
<thomas___> Makuseru: I think you are looking for plasma-widget-network-manager
<shadeslayer> Makuseru: This archive includes a new network manager application, run "knetworkmanager" (the Plasmoid is just a dummy currently).
<Makuseru> That's what I am running.
<thomas___> it seems like i just figured out how to use it
<Makuseru> It's what is giving me all these problems and not letting me connect to a wireless network.
<thomas___> shadeslayer: the plasmoid is not a dummy, is it?
<shadeslayer> thomas___: yes it is
<thomas___> brb
<Makuseru> Is there no way to go back to the old network manager?
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  what theme are uself using right now?
<thomas___> shadeslayer: there you go... i ripped out the network plug and reconnected through the 'dummy' plasmoid
<shadeslayer> norpan111: the same
<thomas___> which seems to substantiate my claim that it is not a dummy plasmoid
<shadeslayer> thomas___: :o
<shadeslayer> thomas___: its on the kubuntu.org site....
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  ok =) i think the color-scheme did not fit so well
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  its was different darkness between window boarder and all the black inside the window..
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  if i choose the right colour-scheme that is..
<shadeslayer> norpan111: its all about figuring what you want
<Makuseru> So does noone have any information on how to fix these wireless problems?
<thomas___> shadeslayer...however I will not claim that it is the most informative widget , it is just a black dot on my screen
<norpan111> shadeslayer,  im really really bad at that ;D
<thomas___> Makuseru: well, I just solved mine, but what exactly is your problems then?\
<shadeslayer> thomas___: hehe,well i think all the backend is the same just the frontend was replaced
<thomas___> i googled and read quite a lot so maybe i have an idea
<Makuseru> thomas___: Well when it upgraded to 4.3.00 my current network manager plasmoid said it could cause a system crash and that I should install "knetworkmanager" instead, so I did that, and now its just an icon that's in the system tray, and it won't connect to any wireless network.
<thomas___> Makuseru: I also found knetworkmanager disfunctional
<thomas___> I just upgraded to KDE 4.3.00 as well
<thomas___> however I did not get the warning you received, Makuseru
<thomas___> so I dared to use the plasmoid plasma-widget-network-manager
<thomas___> and I configured my WPA2 network
<Makuseru> I have no clue how to do any of that.
<thomas___> and so far... 30 mins testing and counting, not crashed
<Makuseru> And I tried to install that but apparently its already installed "plasma-widget-network-manager is already the newest version." I just don't know how to run it.
<thomas___> Makuseru: you are just where I was about 40 mins ago :-)
<thomas___> Makuseru: right click on the desktop > add element, plasmoid (or something like that, I am not using english version so not sure what the precise wording is)
<thomas___> from the list, find the network plasmoid icon
<thomas___> Makuseru: it looks like a graphitti N in blue color
<Makuseru> That's the old one that changed when I upgraded.
<thomas___> is it? I just installed it an used it and it seems to work, as I told you
<thomas___> Makuseru: so proceed at your own risk
<Makuseru> The icon when its in the panel changes, it's a cellphone, and when I hover over it it says "Network Management is changing, this is highly unstable and will crash your desktop.  Until Further notice please use KDE4 knetworkmanager instead"
<thomas___> Makuseru: but I guess you know the rest of the drill then
<Makuseru> And it doesn't behave like it use to, I have no settings for networks or anything, it appears to do nothing at all.
<thomas___> Makuseru: the behavior you describe is nothing like what I have observed, we may be looking at different versions or different systemss
<Makuseru> When I right click on it instead of a menu dropping down like it use to I just get "network manager settings" and when I click that it just opens and tells me keyboard shortcuts
<thomas___> or different widgets alltogether, using the same icon...
<Makuseru> I guess ill just have to go back to windows.
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, may i make asuggestion : try wicd network manager, it will ask you if youwant to uninstall the kdenetwork manager ..choose yes , then it proceeds to install wicd
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: Alright, will try that now.
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | Makuseru
<ubottu> Makuseru: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<BluesKaj> I use it on all our linux machines
<Makuseru> Ok, its installing now.
<canen> kmail is killing my server. anyone have a similar experience with the latest update?
<Makuseru> Great, now its not finding any wireless networks.
<QuantumKaos> hi guys i cannot rm a directory, command is "sudo rm /media/Archive/BackUp" output is "rm: cannot remove directory `/media/Archive/BackUp/recup_dir.8': File exists"
<Makuseru> So when is the next kde update? And will it have fixes for the ridiculous state of wireless right now?
<QuantumKaos> Makuseru: whatz ur wireless issue?
<Makuseru> QuantumKaos: the last batch of updates broke my wireless, nothing even recognizes my network anymore.
<QuantumKaos> yeah, sometimes u dont have to run all the updates
<QuantumKaos> did u update the kernel or just the nm?
<Makuseru>  I updated what ever update manager told me to.
<norpan111> Whats the best Im client for kubuntu?
<norpan111> Kopete?
<norpan111> :O
<Makuseru> norpan111: Pidgin
<norpan111> Makuseru:  not empathy? the one thats coming with next release? 9.10 ?
<thomas___> Makuseru: it still puzzles me that our case should be so different, what kind of hardware and what kind of wireless network are you trying to connect to?
<thomas___> I am on a toshiba satellite U405-S2826, FYI - it is a laptop
<Makuseru> thomas___: A bran-new HP laptop (AMD dual core, nvidia graphics, atheroes wireless chipset) And what do you mean what kind of wireless network?
<thomas___> Makuseru: I read some postings about problems for WPA2 support, but that is exactly what I have working right now
<thomas___> so the problem does not appear to exist anymore
<thomas___> I have Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Makuseru> Well I've always had wireless problems, the first time I got it and installed ubuntu on it wireless didn't work, the second time I installed it did, and I haven't done anything to it since then since it worked and I didn't want to mess it up
<Makuseru> But now these updates broke it.
<Makuseru> And I really don't want to reinstall, or put windows back on it, but it looks like that's what im going to have to do.
<thomas___> Makuseru: can it be something related to the network card itself switching on and off?--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930667
<thomas___> i got to gogood luck,
<BrianE> With Kopete can you set-up Buddy Pounces? Performing an action when a contact does something...
<combo> hello there, how can i remove from my system installed with "sudo sh *.run" *.run file ?
<BluesKaj> comb try , sudo dpkg -r  *.runfile
<BluesKaj> combo try , sudo dpkg -r  *.runfile
<trojan> How-to enable tags, rating and comments in dolphin on KDE 4.3 ?
<BrianE> trojan: That's not a question
<BrianE> You might as well have said "I like orange pancakes"
<Dragnslcr> Sure it's a question. There's an implied "Does anyone know" at the beginning
<BrianE> There's not
<Dragnslcr> It's pretty common for people who have a language other than English as their native language
<BrianE> I know.
<BrianE> It annoys the hell out of me ;)
<ubsafder> i changed screen how do i set the highest resolution ?
<BrianE> ubsafder: In the KDE Menu, choose "Computer" then "System Settings"
<BrianE> Then choose "Display" under "Computer Administration"
<BrianE> It's there in the drop-down beside "Size" ;)
<Clownshoes> hi. I am in need of some assistance. this here is not 1 simple question, it is a rather long journey. It all starts with fixing microphone, but There are allot of small issues on the way. First of all. I have found a temporary way to fix mic which involves deactivating drivers, rebooting, then activate them again without rebooting. Now when running lsmod when the microphone is working I get this output snd_pcm  99464 "used by" 3 ctxfi,snd_pcm_oss, whil
<Clownshoes>  running lsmod when mic is not working i get "used by" 2 at the same line. anyone able to join me on this journey ?
<ubsafder> can i start that from a comand line ?
<Clownshoes> actually is was the line that say only "ctxfi" not the line with oss. but the issue is the same
<Clownshoes> more info. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=17bac6b194888068ccd9382f8f3416b67ad8cdba
<kaddi> hello everyone :)
<msichal> how was called the grub config file?
<msichal> wnd where it is?
<msichal> need quick answer
<DerHorst> /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<kaddi> :)
<phh> or /boot/grub/grub.cfg if you use grub2
<kaddi> phh, that's good to know :)
<msichal> ok
<msichal> thanks
<larsaaaa> Hi! When I surf a webpage, I usually scroll with the keyboards arrow keys, however, when the pointer hover a flash element, the keyboard will no longer work... any suggestions but to scrap flash?
<Psi-Jack_> I've found an issue I'm not fond of.. I use smplayer for video playing, and smplayer's telling me my mplayer is obsolete.
<kaddi> Psi-Jack_: yeah I got that too. I'm currently using the following ppa for mplayer and don't get that message anymore: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/rvm/mplayer/ubuntu jaunty main
<Dragnslcr> larsaaaa- pretty sure that's a Flash issue. Flash grabs keyboard input and doesn't normally pass it back to the browser
<larsaaaa> Dragnslcr: ye, its definetly on of the billion flash bugs, just thought it might be a workarround for it, thanks for the answer though
<Psi-Jack_> Heh cute.
<Psi-Jack_> w32codecs has no installation candidate.
<kaddi> Psi-Jack_:  also see here: https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer
<kaddi> larsaaaa: I'm pretty sure that is a feature and not a bug, meaning it won't be fixed.
<ubsafder> on kubuntu can i put the task bar on the left or the top ? if so how ?
<kaddi> ubsafder: kde4?
<ubsafder> yes
<ubsafder> 4.3 i beleive
<kaddi> ubsafder: click the cashew of the taskbar, a menu will appear, there is an option to move them around. (it has 4 arrows pointing in different directions in front of it)
<larsaaaa> kaddi: might be, but how can a hijack of ones keyboard be called a feature... must be hell for blind people trying to use the keyboard...
<ubsafder> i am not trying to move widget but the entire task bar
<kaddi> ubsafder: yes. My kubuntu isn't english so I don'
<kaddi> t know how it's called exactly
<ubsafder> but it is possible right ?
<kaddi> click the cashew/yellow thingie and you will get a big black bar appearing besides your taskbar
<ubsafder> yes i have it
<kaddi> in that bar the one option should be called width, it can change the widht of your taskbar, yes?
<kaddi> and the option above that option should let you drag the taskbar to another corner
<ubsafder> but i want the bar to be vertical on the left of my screen
<kaddi> ubsafder: click that option and drag it to the left side of your screen and it shuold change from horizontal to vertical
<Dragnslcr> ubsafder- the panel settings is called Screen Edge
<ubsafder> ok got it
<kebomix1> How to change font size of Gnome app. in KDE Desktop?
<ubsafder> thanks
<kaddi> kebomix1: check out systemsettings -> appearance ->gtk styles and fonts. You should  be able to change your own gtk font and it's size.
<trojan> Someone knows how to enable tags in Dolphin?
<trojan> 	
<trojan> I can not find it on Google
<kebomix1>  kaddi: i use kde 4.3 and in style tab    there is GTK+  , only choose style not to configure fonts !
<kaddi> let me check.. it's right below in kde 4.2
<dwidmann> trojan: it appears to be there in 4.3 at least. select a file and then do "change tags" in the information panel
<kaddi> kebomix1: on both my systems I have "GTK + fonts" on the same page as "GTK+ styles" just underneath it. If that is not the case with your PC, I'm sorry I don't know how to do it.
<kebomix1> okay ; thanks :)
<kaddi> kebomix1: is that a general issue or do you just want to change your Fonts in one application? I know that Firefox gives you the option to change the fonts under settings
<kebomix1> kaddi: i want to change it on pidgin ; font is very small
<kaddi> kebomix1: maybe check that gtk-qt-engine is installed on your system or check this link out: http://userbase.kde.org/KWin#Make-Firefox-use-smaller-font
<kebomix1> kaddi: i'm downloading it
<kebomix1> is there force quit on kde  ?
<Psi-Jack_> xkill? ;)
<bhabalinux> could anyone tell me how i can connect online through dsl?
<bhabalinux> I have to do every time 'sudo pppoeconf'
<bhabalinux> and when I do plog, it says request denied and connection terminated
<kebomix> well ; it doesn't make any sense
<bhabalinux> is there any way we can make a dialup like in windows?
<bhabalinux> it takes a long time to get connected
<kebomix> but increased pidgin and firefox font ; just want to increase menu font also !
<bhabalinux> hello
<kaddi> kebomix: maybe try changing the style then. It determins size and color of menus etc
<kaddi> o.o
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, does anybody know an easy tutorial for kdenlive?
<bhabalinux> could anyone help me regarding getting online?
 * ^Donna_Vicenza^ is back.
<Clownshoes> hi. I am in need of some assistance. this here is not 1 simple question, it is a rather long journey. It all starts with fixing microphone, but There are allot of small issues on the way. First of all. I have found a temporary way to fix mic which involves deactivating drivers, rebooting, then activate them again without rebooting. Now when running lsmod when the microphone is working I get this output "ctxfi"  84136 "used by" 3 , while when running ls
<Clownshoes>  mic is not working i get "used by" 2 at the same line. anyone able to join me on this journey ?
<plamen> hi
<kebomix>  "could not create python script engine for the widget"  how to fix this error on plasmoid?
<jpais> oi, alguem pode me ajudar?
<kaddi> !es |jpais
<ubottu> jpais: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kaddi> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kaddi> sorry
<heinkel_111> !tarballs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tarballs
<heinkel_111> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<JuJuBee> Anybody ever had to deal with bluebird and an LG DVD/RW Drive?
<aqui1a> Hello. I've recently installed Kubuntu :) and have a question. When I first visited YouTube and played videos, the sound worked fine. Now it doesn't work at all. Does anybody know why this is? :)
<aqui1a> Hello. I've recently installed Kubuntu :) and have a question. When I first visited YouTube and played videos, the sound worked fine. Now it doesn't work at all. Does anybody know why this is? :)
<aqui1a> Anyone have any suggestions?
<Shoulah> i want install kde 4.3.0 on kubuntu 8.10
<Dragnslcr> aqui1a- might be the same bug in the audio system that I've hit. Have you used any other sound programs (Amarok would be my first guess) since it stopped working?
<Dragnslcr> Shoulah- I don't think there are any KDE 4.3 packages for 8.10
<aqui1a> I have indeed lol I used Amarok with a song a friend sent me
<aqui1a> and it work
<aqui1a> It just seems to be Flash which isn't working
<aqui1a> worked*
<Dragnslcr> Try exiting Amarok, then see if Flash starts working
<aqui1a> Nope, still doesn't work
<aqui1a> neither in Firefox or Konquerer
<Dragnslcr> Might be some other program that broke it. Have you rebooted since Flash stopped working?
<aqui1a> Yep
<Dragnslcr> Hm, I dunno
<Dragnslcr> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dragnslcr> Could try those links, see if anything there helps
<aqui1a> Ok :)
<yvan300> hello anyone there?
<kavurt> yvan300: ask if you need something
<_genuser_> Hello People.
<yvan300> kavurt: well, i'm new to kubuntu and would like to know if you could point me to a customization tutorial
<kavurt> yvan300: what do you want to customize?
<yvan300> kavurt: ok, firstly, in gnome i used awn but is there a plasmoid similar to that?
<yvan300> kavurt: ??
<verem> est kto zhivoy
<__Joker> motd
<kavurt> yvan300: I don't know. I never used awn
<yvan300> kavurt: ok
<verem> кто говорит по русски?
<kavurt> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<suman> how do i add key bindings to konsole?
<melomane> hi, i installed kbuntu karmic alpha 4, and when i want to open my ntfs partitions i get this error: an error occured while accessing 'my drive', the system responded: org.freedesktop.hal.device.volume.invalidmountoption: the option 'locale=en_US.utf-8' is not allowed for uid=1000
<melomane> i tried dolphin with root too, but the problem exist
<apparle> melomane: I think you will find more help at  #ubuntu+1
<apparle> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<apparle> hi guys
<melomane> apparle: ubuntu+1 is the name of the channel?
<apparle> yes
<melomane> apparle: on freenode>
<melomane> ?
<apparle> yes
<melomane> apparle: ok, thanks, i will try
<heinkel_111> after compiling which install command is better and why: sudo make install or checkinstall?
<heinkel_111> after compiling, which install command is better and why: sudo make install or checkinstall?
<heinkel_111> missing (,) made a little difference ;-)
<phh> heinkel_111: checkinstall, the package manager will be aware of this installation
<heinkel_111> phh: why are some howto documents recommending install then? anything checkinstall does not do right?
<heinkel_111> ?
<phh> don't know
<melomane> information about ntfs partitions are not in fstab , to be loaded at start up. so where r they kept that we can open them when we click them in file manager?
<phh> nowhere
<phh> they are mounted on the fly
<melomane> phh: does ntfs-3g is used?
<phh> yes
<melomane> phh: i got problem with them,i guessed i may do sth with them if i know where are they done
<melomane> i can mount them manually, but dolphin gives a strange error
<phh> oh, can't help on that
<melomane> phh, anyway thanks
<apparle> melomane: how do you mount them manually
<melomane> apparle : sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/somewhere
<melomane> and then i can use it
<melomane> apparle: as i searched it seems its not sth related to karmic
<apparle> melomane: then put the line in fstab and forget it
<phh> that's a way.
<melomane> apparle: if i do this, does it open the drive when i click on its name in dolphin? or i have to manually browse for the folder which the drive is mounted
<apparle> melomane: I mean just mount the device at startup so ...........dolphin doesn't hav to mount it
<apparle> melomane: yes it will do
<melomane> apparle: good, so i do thiis
<melomane> apparle: but there is another problem
<apparle> but you knwo how to configure fstab??
<melomane> apparle: yes to some extend
<melomane> apparle: for my second hard disk, fdisk doesnt show details, bt dolphin shows every partion's label
<melomane> apparle: how can i mount them?
<apparle> do you see it by 'blkid'
<apparle> melomane: I suggest you see this
<apparle> !fstab | melomane
<ubottu> melomane: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<melomane> apparle: great thanks, i read tuxfiles before, but not the one at ubuntu community, i'll do that, and thanks for that command, never heard about that before, i always used fdisk
<apparle> melomane: make sure you remove locale=en_US.utf8 from that ntfs line or you will get the same error
<melomane> apparle: in fstab entry u mean?
<apparle> yes
<apparle> because as you said earlier you are getting error related to that locale...
<apparle> melomane: another suggestion .........why don't try adding the user id 1000 to use that locale......I don't know how to this
<ricardo_> hgjhjh
<ricardo_> hola holaa
<kaddi> hola! :)
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ricardo_> es si
#kubuntu 2009-08-20
<BrianE> Evening, can anyone tell me how to use KDE/Dolphin's SVN integration?
<BluesKaj> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<BrianE> BluesKaj: That's not what I'm talking about. I heard that Dolphin has SVN support/integration, was wondering if someone could point that out to me
<BluesKaj> I beleive svn is cli only
<BluesKaj> anyway BrianE m good luck with svn ... it's always been flaky for me , so i avoid it if possible
<BrianE> BluesKaj: I use SVN for team collaboration for the development projects I work on; it is NOT flaky. Right now I need to commit my latest work before going to bed, I just wanted to sample Dolphin's SVN integration; the command line is perfectly fine as a substitute
<BrianE> Was hoping someone could point me to it, but alas :(
<BluesKaj> maybe #svn can help
<BrianE> It's not an SVN question, it's a question of Dolphin / KDE, which is why I'm here =\
<BluesKaj> really , seems like an svn question to me :)
<kaddi> maybe try #kde then?
<BrianE> Not really... I'm asking where to find Dolphin's SVN integration. You wouldn't go to #ftp to ask how to login to an FTP resource with Dolphin
<BrianE> kaddi: Will do
<Bosox20051> What is the deal with this kubuntu-docs error?
<BrianE> I just committed anyway, just wanna see how Dolphin handles it :-)
<syntax> how would i install konversation 1.2 alpha
<kaddi> syntax: isn't konversation 1.2 alpha 4 default in jaunty?
<syntax> no
<syntax> 1.1 is
<kaddi> syntax:  you can get it from the backports, but it would likely also update some of the other software you have installed.
<kaddi> see here for a list of software in the backports: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty-backports/allpackages
<sinclair> hello
<sinclair> ok, need some help here
<EagleScreen> !ask | sinclair
<ubottu> sinclair: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sinclair> I know :) was just formulating the question
<sinclair> ok
<sinclair> I have a m2ne sly mother
<sinclair> sli*
<sinclair> with 7.1 usb sound
<sinclair> the system sounds work
<sinclair> i mean the logon sound
<sinclair> but I cannot control volume and other alpications have no sound
<sinclair> the speake by the clock shows a red X
<sinclair> iseas?
<sinclair> omg Ideas?
<sinclair> ok, it seems i have to go back to windows
<sinclair> "Linux is way better than Windows" my ass
<ZuzonLinux> sinclair: I like both equally to telly ou the truth
<ZuzonLinux> nm
<amason_> think he's gone.
<ZuzonLinux> yeah
<trampel> good (as they say) riddance
<ZuzonLinux> are there any good FLV players out there?
<ZuzonLinux> for kubuntu
<amason_> i believe that vlc, mplayer and totem will play flv
<trampel> mplayer never gave me any trouble with flv....
<amason_> i watched an flv file the other day on a jaunty install. not sure which player it used
<amason_> but it played fine
<ZuzonLinux> thanks i didnt have it installed
<ZuzonLinux> ill get it now
<ZuzonLinux> mplayer that is
<swiftegz> \
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fixed on my hp dv6000 running ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<swiftegz> ?
<swiftegz> ?
<swiftegz> ?
<swiftegz> ?
<FloodBotK1> swiftegz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swiftegz> i need my screen resolution fixed on my hp dv6000 running ubuntu 9.04 64bit.i need my screen resolution fixed on my hp dv6000 running ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<swiftegz> any help
<swiftegz> pleaase
<kaddi> when I click on the wastebin widget I get an error message "invalid adress trash:/" instead of dolphin opening the wastebin. Is that fixable?
<kaddi> kde 4.2.4 and jaunty
<eypherath> Good evening....I need a little help concerning my music database...Amarok seems to be completely unable to either play or find all of my music files...I was told by a friend that this was due to some issues with the character encoding, as my files where copied onto a linux drive before stuff like that became an issue...
<eypherath> Now he told me to use this script called convmv to convert the encoding to utf8, which I did, but it resulted just in amarok finally being able to find all files without crashing, but now it can't play any file at all..
<eypherath> Has anyone here encountered equal problems?
<eypherath> Or could I have done something wrong whit that script?
<_genuser_> hey guys.
<technician> hi
<technician> i have problem
<technician> cannot enter my hdd
<technician> please help
<darthanubis> lol, how is anyone supposed to help a "technician" that provides so little detail?
<technician> how am i wanna mount my partition
<technician> please help me man
<rafael> hello
<rafael> i need some rapid help
<rafael> anyone can paste for me a fstab line which uses UUID?
<rafael> i want it as reference
<xsebsx> hello, i recently installed kubuntu, my laptop c omes with a dvd player and burner yet i am having trouble reading some vcd format dvd any help much appreciated
<eMyller> anyone here with 3g?
<zone_master> Can anyone help with an NFS problem?
<rav> hello. i have installed kmymoney on kubuntu jaunty, and the gui doesn't use the options i've set for KDE. how can i fix this?
<cabrey> hey guys, is there like a wiki entry on how to replace kwin with compiz in kde4/kubuntu?
<navetz> hey does anyone else here use KATE?
<eMyller> navetz: me.
<navetz> i want to know how to make the dirctory structure use a tree view. Does anyone know how to do that?
<eMyller> cabrey: just install compiz and set it for use in 'default applications' @ system settings
<navetz> I saw the editor in mac does this and it looks like a great feature
<eMyller> navetz: you using the filebrowser plugin?
<cabrey> eMyller, won't that use gtk-window-decorator?
<navetz> eMyller: I'm not sure :S I haven't configured it for a long time. Is this a seprate add on?
<navetz> eMyller:  I am using the filesystem broswer feature, but it doesn't have the option for tree view
<eMyller> navetz: it comes natively.
<navetz> eMyller: it comes with detailed view or thumbnail view
<eMyller> yes, it does. :P
<eMyller> there are some icons above the files list. click on 'tree view'
<navetz> eMyller: is there a way to get tree view
<navetz> oh okay
<navetz> thanks
<eMyller> navetz: found?
<navetz> eMyller: err nope I only see detailed view and thumbnail view
<navetz> eMyller: do you have something extra installed?
<eMyller> navetz: isn't the bar too small? you seeing a '»' after the icons?
<eMyller> navetz: yes, some plugins, but they have nothing to do it file system browser =P
<navetz> eMyller: yes I see it but I don't see a tree view option :(
<cabrey> ok I'm using compiz now, but it is using metacity themes :(
<eMyller> navetz: isn't that hidden in the '»', due to overflow?
<navetz> eMyller: nope I just expanded the window to be able to see it
<corigo> Is there anyway to have the Task Bay only show the applications for the current desktop?
<eMyller> navetz: go to kate settings > file system browser settings > and check if this icon is enabled to your view
<eMyller> corigo: change its settings
<navetz> eMyller: also after a quick search i see that kate has a plugin for it but its for version KDE 4.X
<navetz> I check that
<navetz> i'll look for a version in 3.5
<eMyller> navetz: don't. kate for kde4 has it built in.
<eMyller> you just aren't finding it.
<navetz> eMyller: I am using KDE 3.5
<navetz> this is probably why
<navetz> lol
<corigo> I don't see a setting for this
<name> what dvd players come with a standard install
<eMyller> navetz: ah. you *really* should use kde4. =P
<eMyller> navetz: so go to download this plugin in kde apps site
<Guest79591> what is the "best" dvd player
<eMyller> Guest79591: try vlc.
<eMyller> navetz: dragonplayer works fine
<eMyller> vlc gives lots of extra options.
<Guest79591> k, thanks
<eMyller> corigo: right click an empty area on task bar and voilà
<corigo> Guest79591: I second that VLC gives you the most extra functions and additional media support beyond just playing DVDs
<sep1318> +1 for vlc
<navetz> eMyller: I'm lazy I'm still using hardy lol
<eMyller> wow.
<corigo> eMyller: All that shows me is the same info when I click on the swirly bean... and the More Settings, doesn't help either
<eMyller> i can't imagine myself outdated for one second.
<eMyller> corigo: kde4?
<corigo> 4.3
<navetz> eMyller: it just breaks to much every time I upgrade
<eMyller> corigo: is your taskbar full? every people with this doubt can't access its settings due to this possibility.
<corigo> Navetz: Hardy is good. But Jaunty solved all my Intrepid issues... so no complaints
<corigo> eMyller ... always
<navetz> corigo:i'll probably upgrade soon
<eMyller> corigo: anyway, 1) unlock plasma widgets (if locked) 2) click that icon in the panel's corner, to access *the panel* settings; 3) right click the task manager widget (now static) and go to "Task Manager Settings"
<eMyller> you might find what you're wanting there.
<DouglasK> Question ... is it possible to have a wallet auto open at login?  For use with the network manager.
<Guest79591> any themes out there that make the windows use less border space
<DouglasK> Guest79591: check out www.kde-look.org ... you may find something there.
<eMyller> Guest79591: you can set it for any theme in system settings > appearance > windows
<corigo> eMyller: As soon as I right click on the panel - the settings window disappears and clicking on the Panel Options - Panel Settings only reopens it.  I don't see any other options available to me that would allow me to define it as only displaying the open apps from the active dekstop
<eMyller> corigo: you will *not* use the panel options
<afeijo> how can I recompile my kernel?
<eMyller> corigo: it's just a way to force widget's right click action
<eMyller> open panel settings > right click taskbar; panel settings will disappear, but a menu will open (the taskbar one); now just click task manager settings and a new dialog will open
<corigo> Then I don't understand... maybe I am using the wrong terminology... my problem is that my panel is showing all open applications and I want it to only show the applications open in the active desktop... I thought that the primary panel was called the Task Bar, maybe I was wrong...,
<corigo> because I don't see any "Task Manager" widget per se
<Guest79591> what there's no apt-get for motd
<Guest79591> heh
<DouglasK> Ok, in Gnome, you can set it up so you don't need to type a password into the password manager to log into your wireless network.  Is this possible in KDE?
<navetz> this kate plugin is annoying! yarg
<eMyller> corigo: taskbar == task manager widget == the applet where you see a windows list in
<corigo> eMyller: Ok, so the terminology is correct the task manager widget shows the windows list in the panel... but where is the widget itself so that I can right click on it?
<eMyller> corigo: are you seeing the window list?
<navetz> If I have KDE3.5 and I install KATE for KDE4.0 what will happen?
<eMyller> navetz: a portal for a parallel world will open and you'll see things you've never seen before.
<navetz> eMyller:sick !
<eMyller> navetz: that means "i don't know." :P
<navetz> gotcha
<corigo> eMyller: In the panel, yes
<corigo> navetz: It worked fine for me before I updated to 4
<navetz> corigo: okay i'm doing it
<ian__> YEAH LINUX
<eMyller> corigo: so follow exactly these steps:
<navetz> I think I'll upgrade to kde4.3 soon
<eMyller> 1) access panel options; 2) hover the windows list. you might notice that it's static, movable now. right click on it. 3) panel settings will disappear and a context menu will open. this menu is the task manager's one. go to "Task Manager Settings".
<eMyller> 4) in the dialog that will open, check "Only show tasks from the current desktop". done.
<corigo> Hoo boy... you can lead a horse to water .... thanks, I've got it now... this interface is just way too cluttered with all the "other" settings options when I'm only expecting the one...
<corigo> It keeps happening to me exactly the same every time, and I always miss the option I'm looking for... One of these days I'll adjust...
<eMyller> corigo: that's easy, you just couldn't access it before cuz the taskbar was full of windows.
<eMyller> you can access the same menu just by right clicking an *empty* area in the taskbar
<eMyller> or forcing the menu by accessing panel options, like you did now.
<corigo> eMyller: Unless I close all applications (including my irc) the task bar is always full, because (at least in 4.3) the tabs always expand to fill the space. Even one app fills the bar
<eMyller> corigo: it doesn't happen here.
<corigo> Anyone ever succesfully install KimPanel?
<corigo> sorry I missed that... has anyone succesfully installed KimPanel?
<amason_> corigo: its ok no one replied in the time you were absent.
<navetz> man kate for kde4.0 is pretty awesome
<navetz> I think i'm upgrading OS's this weekend
<navetz> cant you go from hardy straight to jaunty?
<corigo> navetz: sure
<navetz> corigo: i;ll try it but hopfuly it doesn't fuck up my sound again :(
<darthanubis> navetz: fool this is a family channel
<darthanubis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<navetz> darthanubis: yo fool all children will grow up
<navetz> well not all
<navetz> but hopefully all
<navetz> :)
<corigo> navetz: are you using Pulse Audio?
<fineline> Hi all.I have Vista on my laptop and have installed Kubuntu 9.04 in the same partition.Now I want to remove it and free that space for Vista usage.How should I do that?
<fineline> any comment?
<eMyller> what app do you use for managing services like apache, postgresql, etc?
<jussi01> eMyller: on a remote server?
<eMyller|busy> jussi01: no, my own box. i'm looking for a gui to manage services
<jussi01> !ebox | eMyller something like this?
<ubottu> eMyller something like this?: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<eMyller|busy> the service manager bundled into system settings doesn't show things like apache, couchdb, mysql, etc
<jussi01> eMyller: also, it is preferable that you dont use away/status nicks.
<myself> whats the name of the program in KDE that takes screenshots
<eMyller|busy> myself: ksnapshot
<myself> thanks
<eMyller|busy> jussi01: i know, i just handle clients that doesnt support away status.
<myself> is there a way to make it in terminal so i run a program after a certain number of seconds? like i typei n the command then the program runs in say 5 seconds
<jussi01> myself: you do now ksnapshot has a wait built into its gui?
<eMyller|busy> myself: ksnapshot provide options like these. ;)
<myself> how do i do that
<eMyller|busy> jussi01: thanks for pointing ebox :)
<jussi01> myself: open ksnapshot - and look
<myself> im trying to take a ksnapshot in gnome btw, because printscreen wont take a screenshot of a menu
<myself> oh i see
<myself> it has a delay, ty
<jussi01> :)
<myself> cool it worked, thank you
<leaf-sheep> myself: You want it in terminal? "scrot -d 5 -c"
<myself> oh cool thank you
<myself> whats scrot?
<leaf-sheep> !info scrot | myself
<ubottu> myself: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-8 (jaunty), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<eMyller|busy> jussi01: i need just a simple thing where i can check/uncheck some service to be started in system startup
<jussi01> oh...
<eMyller|busy> it's not actually a server admin, it's just a dev box
<jussi01> !bum | eMyller|busy
<ubottu> eMyller|busy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<eMyller|busy> gonna see :)
<eMyller|busy> none for kde, using qt?
<nitheesh> ns register nitheesh nithi321**
<eMyller|busy> nitheesh: oops :P
 * leaf-sheep jot down something in his little notebook.
<eMyller|busy> jussi01: that just fits perfectly, thanks :)
<jussi01> eMyller|busy: :)
<myself> cool ty
<myself> leaf-sheep :)
<MadAGu> hey guys i have a question: why in network management i can't see any wired networks? is there any way to fix it?
<ussher> I just upgraded to Jaunty and am trying to figure out how to get a folder into the taskbar that has my favorite applications in there.  is this a widgit thing?
<coreyman> how do i auto login kubuntu?
<coreyman> i mean kde
<ussher> coreyman: did you look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34951
<coreyman> yes
<coreyman> i am unable to get into login manager
<ussher> coreyman: which version of (k)ubuntu
<coreyman> it is the ubuntu min install, and i installed kdm
<coreyman> newest versions of each
<ussher> coreyman: 9.04 jaunty with kde 4.2?
<amason_> after running kde 4.3 for so long , 4.2 seems like the stone ages
<coreyman> kde whatever is in the repository and yes 9.04
<ussher> coreyman: can you open your "system settings"
<coreyman> yes
<ussher> coreyman: and under the "advanced" tab isnt there a icon for "Login manager"
<coreyman> there is but it just sits there and doesnt do anything
<coreyman> i think im missing a package
<coreyman> what is the login manager package?
<coreyman> oh wow, it actually did something when i clicked it that time, i had to put in my password >.>
<ussher> coreyman: when i click on mine it asks for the admin password.  i dont know what the package name is, sorry
<coreyman> hah
<ussher> your ok now?
<coreyman> should be.... you ever use vnc?
<ussher> i use vlc... does that count?  what is vnc?
<ussher> coreyman: if i have to ask, i probably dont use it.
<coreyman> virtual network computing
<ussher> I link my laptop to my desktop to get 4 screens of view space.  not sure if that is vnc or not.
<ussher> but it feels like one huge screen.
<coreyman> heh
<ussher> I really just finished an upgrade from 8.04 about 20 min ago.  im missing my favorites folder in my task bar.  any idea how to list a folder of application links in the task bar.
<coreyman> idk.. that stinks
<coreyman> is it a widget
<coreyman> yea its a widget
<coreyman> add folder view or quick access
<ussher> coreyman: was that for me?  i should be looking for a widget called IDK.
<coreyman> ussher sorry..
<frost_> I know most people apretiate a direct question, But i have now posted my issue for 2 days, and this is a community interest to fix, and still I get no replies. I would really like someone to follow me intoo the depths of the microphone issue that arrived with the 9.04. I have gotten quite far, but nobody seems interested to assist on this matter. I would really like to start from the beginning and explain the problem as we get closer to the end. But 
<frost_>  bother if I have to type all this for no replies. so if you wanna try, ill try to explain how far i gotten.
<apparle> why do I gt this while bootiing [   18.268980] agpgart-ati 0000:00:00.0: unsupported Ati chipset [1002/5a33])
<coreyman> ussher you find it?
<ussher> coreyman: is there a way to turn the folders into folders like in the 'K' menu
<ussher> coreyman: I got the quickaccess there, but it is quick access to folders.  Im wanting to go to applications i use all the time, eclipse, firefox, kate, konsole, etc
<coreyman> ussher you mean that have shortcuts to programs?
<coreyman> ussher i think you can drag icons there.... and copy them
<ussher> in the 'K' menu i have a folder called "Fav" that i put all my used apps on and in kde3 just moved that to the task bar and that was it
<ussher> coreyman: yeah, that is what i was expecting to do.  doesnt work.
<coreyman> odd >.> works on my desktop
<marko_> hello
<ussher> coreyman: tried right-click and expected to see "add to task bar" but right click doesnt do anything unfortnately.
<coreyman> yea
<coreyman> idk im no guru, heh
<ussher> coreyman: thanks for the help.  still early days yet.  Im sure ill stumble on the setting as im getting used to the new feel.  thanks very much
<Guest55819> Is there a really good and easy to use kde application to find/replace over multiple files, with support of regular expressions?
<Guest55819> for replacing contents of files
<g_giulio> hi
<g_giulio> some1 is here?
<g_giulio> mmm.... maybe no1...sobhh
<apparle> g_giulio: fireaway the question
<mattdh01> hello
<g_giulio> hi at all
<g_giulio> thanks a lot again to apparle...
<g_giulio> remember...now java is ok!!!THANKS AGAIN...
<g_giulio> so, it's sample...
<apparle> g_giulio: so whats the new problem
<mattdh01> Why does kubuntu only update from the next vesion...
<mattdh01> Why not the latest?...
<apparle> mattdh01: what do you mean
<g_giulio> which is (if there is) a  command in a shall to disactive an a comand to active the adsl service? over etherneth...
<g_giulio> remember popon...
<g_giulio> or popoff but it does'n work...
<g_giulio> only to turn of ant to swith on the service...
<apparle> are you talking about 'pon'
<g_giulio> yes,.. but it's ok to use it?
<apparle> g_giulio: O don't know I never used it
<apparle> g_giulio: if you are having problem reagrding shell commands then they are same for ubuntu also.........try at #ubuntu......they have more members online
<g_giulio> becouse if i use pon on a shell  and i try to use tab to complete the command nothing do...like if there i no command
<g_giulio> ok thanks i try...
 * Lacsap is back.
<jussi01> !away > Lacsap
<ubottu> Lacsap, please see my private message
<Lacsap> jussi01: thanks for the hint, I'm not so familiar with IRC ;) I'll change the messages...
<afief> Hello, I tried upgrading from kde4.2 to 4.3 on jaunty, but I'm getting the following dependency problem: http://pastebin.com/m323cb82c
<afief> please anybody? I'm stuck with some stuff from 4.2 and some from 4.3, and a big mess
<duanshaolong> hi   what's this?
<duanshaolong> who can tell me where i can download the c++
<muhammed> hi
<apparle> how to configure environment variables
<apparle> !rc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc
<apparle> !env
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about env
<apparle> !environment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about environment
<makdaknife> apparle: what are you trying to do?
<makdaknife> apparle: in bash just do: ENV-VARNAME="value"
<makdaknife> apparle: that sets it
<makdaknife> apparle: e.g. DISPLAY=":0"
<apparle> I want to do it permantly
<pedro> hi
<makdaknife> apparle: put it into your bashrc
<apparle> makdaknife: there is nice tutorial on that on help.ubuntu.com I am looking for that
<makdaknife> apparle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<apparle> makdaknife: exactly...............thanks
<afeijo> hi
<makdaknife> apparle: no problem... thank google
<afeijo> apt-get cant install partitionmanager, what server do I need to add?
<afief> Hello, I tried upgrading from kde4.2 to 4.3 on jaunty, but I'm getting the following dependency problem: http://pastebin.com/m323cb82c
<afief> please anybody? I'm stuck with some stuff from 4.2 and some from 4.3, and a big mess
<apparle> afief: install this package kdepim-groupware
<afief> apparle: that gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/mbaff7c
<afeijo> how can I install partitionmanager ?
<chill3> hi how do i set my keyboard to german by editing a config?
<afeijo> hmmm how to enable component universe?
<chill3> edit the source.list
<chill3> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<afeijo> checking
<chill3> http://warren.guy.net.au/docs/ubuntu-enabling-universe-multiverse-repositories.html
<chill3> afeijo: http://warren.guy.net.au/docs/ubuntu-enabling-universe-multiverse-repositories.html
<afeijo> chill3: done, thanks!
<chill3> :-)
<chill3> use google "enabling universe"
<afief> Can anybody help me with this failed upgrade to 4.3?
<afeijo> chill3: google could think that I was playing god? :p
<chill3> I don't get the point
<afeijo> chill3: jk, god made the universe LOL
<chill3> lol
<chill3> how do I change my keyboard layout?
<apparle> can I install firefox 3.5 from repositories??
<Pici> !ff35 | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<chill3> exit
<theoneasking> hi. I am in need of some assistance. this here is not 1 simple question, it is a rather long journey. It all starts with fixing microphone, but There are allot of small issues on the way. First of all. I have found a temporary way to fix mic which involves deactivating drivers, rebooting, then activate them again without rebooting. Now when running lsmod when the microphone is working I get this output "ctxfi"  84136 "used by" 3 , whil
<theoneasking>  running lsmod when mic is not working i get "used by" 2 at the same line. anyone able to join me on this journey ?
<theoneasking> i'm sorry. when mic is working it is used by 2
<theoneasking> that means opposite to what i typed above
<theoneasking> cmon folks, dont be lazy :) been posting for 2 days now
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lyhana8> hi, what do you advice to replace superkaramba on KDE4 ? any apps can use the superkaramba theme ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<GeminiDomino> Quick question (google wasn't much help): Does Kubuntu Jaunty include pulseaudio out of the box, or is that just a vanilla gnome-thing?
<eMyller> GeminiDomino: it goes natively, afaik
<GeminiDomino> eMyller: I'm not sure what you mean.
<eMyller> GeminiDomino: do u wanna know if it's installed by some gnome stuff or comes with kubuntu itself?
<GeminiDomino> It sticks with a native sound system, or it includes pulseaudio natively now?
<GeminiDomino> With kubuntu itself.
<GeminiDomino> I'm trying to get the hell away from it
<eMyller> calm down
<eMyller> pulseaudio is a fallback
<eMyller> feel free to uninstall it
<GeminiDomino> That's why I'm asking. It's proven to be somewhat sticky to do that in Ubuntu proper in my experience
<eMyller> i'm not expert about it, it's just something i noticed. i might be worng, though.
<GeminiDomino> Aright. Thanks.
<GeminiDomino> That puts kubuntu on the short-list
<goob> hi
<makdaknife> hi goob
<makdaknife> GeminiDomino: I've run kubuntu with and without pulseaudio
<GeminiDomino> makdaknife: Which one is its default state?
<makdaknife> GeminiDomino: pulseaudio can be useful... and it does help to integrate applications across the sound spectrum
<GeminiDomino> It has been a massive charlie-foxtrot for me ever since Hardy shipped with a borked config.
<makdaknife> GeminiDomino: I'm not sure... its been a while since I did a fresh install... I think that in Jaunty it is included by default, but I don't think there are any problems uninstalling it
<GeminiDomino> All right, I'll give it a shot. Worst case, I wipe it again and try the KDE install of openSuse...
<makdaknife> GeminiDomino: sound under linux can get notoriously tricky
<GeminiDomino> indeed.
<makdaknife> Good luck
<GeminiDomino> and downright incompatible, it seems. :P
<makdaknife> ha ha... well I've started using portaudio since it became capable of integrating Jack apps
<makdaknife> sorry s/portaudio/pulseaudio
<GeminiDomino> Never used that either. :)  Just when I get my mind around alsa they throw this at me. It's enough to drive you nuts. :)
<GeminiDomino> But yeah, the pulseaudio + wine compatibility issues are a showstopper
<makdaknife> GeminiDomino: hmmm I try to avoid wine for any audio stuff
<BluesKaj> GeminiDomino, pulseaudio is the sounserver ,and alsa is the driver , when the soundserver falls back it's using the soundcard driver kernel module instead ..this is the planation I got when I expressed some confusion about this issue.
<BluesKaj> expalantion
<GeminiDomino> makdaknife: I use it for games. Kind of need audio. ;)
<BluesKaj> I purged pulseaudio from my setup but it's still listed in system settings / multimedia and keep receiving "pulseaudio not working" messages when testing the audio.
<SeanTater> Is there a way to get more choices in the GetHotNewStuff dialogs?
<SeanTater> kde-look has a lot of wallpapers, but only a dozen or so show up in the dialog
<eMyller> hey guys, some kde screenshots: http://twitpic.com/el1dy http://twitpic.com/el1gl
<lara_> im using ubuntu
<goob> me too
<shadeslayer> lara_: me 3
<lara_> its nice .. my first day
<eMyller> kubuntu
<vbgunz> anyone know why deleting a group in kopete doesn't work? I am connected to all accounts. when I delete a group it disappears *but* when I sign on again, they all come back. why?
<Tirili> Hi!
<Tirili> I'd like to start up the Kubuntu live cd on my Samsung R510 Laptop, but it doesn't work: After the blue bar is moving for a few minutes, the system restarts.
<Tirili> There are no error messages or anything.
<Tirili> Do you have a hint for me?
<BluesKaj> Tirili, what option are you choosing at the kubuntu boot menu ?
<p3t3r> are you all speak english?
<p3t3r> ...do you all speak english?
<BluesKaj> !english | p3t3r
<ubottu> p3t3r: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kidblooper> is there anyone in here using kubuntu on an Acer Aspire One that has been able to resolve problems with the atheros wireless network ?
<BluesKaj> !it | p3t3r
<ubottu> p3t3r: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BluesKaj> kidblooper, no but my acer lappy has an atheros wifi card and I got working with wicd
<kidblooper> BluesKaj Thank You ! i'll check into that now
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | kidblooper
<ubottu> kidblooper: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<kidblooper> sweet
<BluesKaj> kidblooper, if you decide to install wicd , the kdenetwork manager will be removed when you choose to install wicd. There will bwe prompt asking you to
<kidblooper> good deal
<kidblooper> i'm searching for the download now
<BluesKaj> should be in the repos
<BluesKaj> sudo aptitude install wicd
<kidblooper> ya it was just grabbed it with sudco
<kidblooper> sudo
<kidblooper> thanks a million.. this thing has been driving me nuts.. i tried madwifi but couldn't get it to install in this distro
<BluesKaj> you'll have to configure it once , but then it keeps the settings
<kidblooper> brb need to reboot
<kidblooper> thanks again BluesKaj very helpful
<BluesKaj> well thank me when it works for you :)
<dfrey__> Why can't I use Meta+1 as a kwin keyboard shortcut?
<Dragnslcr> Is something stopping you?
<galvao> I'm using Kubuntu 9.04 and when I issue the command sudo iphone-mount I get the error "Please add yourself to the fuse group...". My user *is* already in the fuse group... Any ideas?
<Dragnslcr> galvao- run the command 'groups', and if it doesn't list the fuse group, log out and log back in
<galvao> Dragnslcr: It does list the fuse group :/
<gintasdx> Anybody got GCC 4.x installed ?
<galvao> Dragnslcr: Any other ideas/suggestions?
<kaddi> hi, when I use the wastebin-widget or type "trash:/" into alt+f2 I get the error message "invalid address trash:/". However I can reach the wastebin fine entering the address in dolphin or konqueror. In #kde it was suggested I might be missing a handler for kio::trash, however they advised to ask here, how to restore that kio for kubuntu. Could anyone give me pointers?
<kidblooper> BluesKaj Thank you very much wicd worked very nice
<jannick> hey guys
<jannick> what's up?
<genii> kaddi: alt-f2 wants the name of an executable file to run, not an URL
<kaddi> genii: entering "/tmp" into alt-f2 opens the /tmp-folder in dolphin though. Just try for yourself ;)
<genii> kaddi: /tmp is a directory name. something://   <-- URL form
<kaddi> genii:  actually I didn't know that "trash:/" would work, I still don't know. It was something I tested yesterday for the people in #kde to see if the kio worked. They gave me the impression that this should work.
<kaddi> genii: However I don't mind to much if this works in alt-f2, the thing I want to work is the wastebin-widget
<kaddi> genii:  from what I understand trash:/ is not a url but a kio, eg typing man:/ into alt-f2 works. (and yes /tmp was a bad exemple)
<tsimpson> kaddi: when I enter trash:/ into alt-f2 it offers to open it in dolphin
<tsimpson> actually, just "trash:" also offers that option
<kaddi> tsimpson: trash:/ gives me the "invalid address: trash:/" error, whihc I would like to fix. As it is also affecting my wastebin-widget.
<genii> Work required me briefly, apologies.
<kaddi> tsimpson: trash: works though
<genii> trash:// also works for me in the alt-f2. (although I had not tried this previously )
<kaddi> so how do I get mine to work?
<kaddi> is that a bug I should report? Or is this more a personal setting I can fixß
<kaddi> ?
<grongl> Can anyone help me with Karmic Koala WUBI installation?
<grongl> I was using WUBI version of Kubuntu forever
<grongl> Needed to reinstall
<grongl> and now booting fails
<genii> kaddi: Does: ls -ld ~/.Trash   show that folder to belong to the right user?
<grongl> Aftrer choosing Kubuntu in Windows 7 boot menu
<genii> grongl: #ubuntu+1 please
<grongl> ***after
<grongl> ok
<tsimpson> trash should be ~/.local/share/Trash/
<trenton> ok so i just started this ubuntu experience, i need a messenger that allows webcam?
<kaddi> tsimpson: was just going to say that :p
<kaddi> genii: drwx------ 4 kaddi kaddi 4,0K 2008-11-14 02:27 Trash//
<trenton> or not
<Pricey> trenton: msn messenger?
<trenton> do those work with ubuntu
<trenton> the only one that came on here was pidgin and i like it cause i can use all the messenger but theres no webcam support
<trenton> ?
<trenton> anyone here
<tsimpson> trenton: try kopete, no IRC support, but it should be able to use a webcam
<trenton> can i be honest, what does IRC mean?
<kaddi> internet relay chat
<tsimpson> this is IRC
<tsimpson> what you're on now
<trenton> yeah yeah, ok thats what i thought
<trenton> does kopete allow you to use like different messengers all in one like pidgin
<tsimpson> yes
<trenton> your awesome, let me check it out
<trenton> so is this just like a help desk chat, or what is this to be honest?
<lyhana8> hi, why the heck does my touchpad doesn't work anymore on jaunty. It's was working fine on hardy :S
<tsimpson> trenton: you are connected to the #kubuntu channel on the IRC network freenode.net, #kubuntu is the Kubuntu support channel. but there are many other channels on this network
<tsimpson> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<trenton> what do you mean other channels, like other chat rooms?
<tsimpson> yes
<trenton> hmm very difficult, i wanna understand this but im just not i dont think
<tsimpson> channels are like rooms, with different chat topics
<trenton> I understand that. Where is a list of all the different channels or how do you view them?
<kidblooper> trenton type /list
<tsimpson> trenton: For a general list of freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<tsimpson> the /list command can overload a connection, so avoid it
<kidblooper> +1
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with the wireless card... i'm associated to AP, but i'm unable to ping nothing, i've got: "Destination Host Unreachable " i can ping only lan clients
<lyhana8> anyone could help me with a missing touchpad after Jaunty install ?
<_tristan_> hello, just install the ppa backport on a kubunut Jaunty, update and upgrade, and then reboot. I get a crash form knetworkmanager "No such signal NMWiredNetworInterface::connectionStateChanged..."
<_tristan_> I'm now stuck on that box without network. Any idea?
<gas> i can't use web cam( Can you help me?
<lyhana8> try to use wicd
<kaddi> just as a warning: to install wicd you need to uninstall the networkmanager.
<trenton> i got the same problem as gas
<_tristan_> well I'm really stuck, as I don't have any network at all on that box (ifup eth0 won't work neither)
<_tristan_> I guess I can use the kubuntu CD to get wicd
<kaddi> _tristan_: you can download wicd with another machine and transfer it or use your kubuntu cd if it is jaunty
<kaddi> _tristan_: you could also try to uninstall knetworkmanager and install it from that cd as well, before you do your next upgrade remove the backport and it should work again
<Bou> or just install wicd and enjoy networking.. the networkmanager seems a real pain for most kubuntu users unfortunately
<_tristan_> my point in using the backport was to move from networkmanager (which is very bad indeed) to the new knetworkmanager...
<kaddi> _tristan_: honestly I would go for wicd, it is cool, it works, it is awesome, and I like it ;)
<Bou> +1
<Bou> even if it still hope the knetworkmanager plasmoid will one day works correctly
<_tristan_> ok thanks
<_tristan_> that's a bit sad to here...
<_tristan_> s/here/hear/
<Bou> no, it would be sad if you had no alternative
<trenton> tsimpson: What about a program just to use my webcam. LIke take pictures, videos, all that jazz.
<tsimpson> trenton: there's a few mentioned on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<_tristan_> ahrrrr, wicd is not on the kubuntu CD
<kaddi> could someone explain to me what kio is exactly? Can I make my own or would I need to recompile kde for this?
<kaddi> _tristan_: it should be starting from jaunty
<kaddi> alternatively you can download it here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/wicd/download
<trenton> I was going to use Ekiga just to test my webcam to see if its even working but i cant figure that out. Is it the same process for a built in webcam?
<_tristan_> starting form a blank source.list, an apt-cdrom add, apt-get update, apt-get install wicd says 'Package wicd is not available...'
<arash> hi all
<_tristan_> I guess I'll have to play with USB thumbs, I'm scared of running in infinite dependency loops though
<arash> how can I uninstall and remove the entire partition for kubuntu in my machine ?
<arash> I want free the space for Vista usage
<adna> Just upgraded linux-headers to 2.6.28-15-generic. Now X is hosed...
<Dragnslcr> arash- just remove or reformat the partition
<adna> Is there a GUI for X configuration?
<arash> i know but i dont know how
<Dragnslcr> arash- you can use gparted or partitionmanager from a LiveCD
<arash> and that space will be usable for windows? I mean windows can see that space ?
<Dragnslcr> That's up to Windows
<kid> hi, i cant get my laptop wake up after suspend to disk(sllep), i don't have this problem in ubuntu (gnome). I had this problem there before, but after i upgraded BIOS, no rpoblem in gnome,but in kubuntu, too many problems, fn key doesnt work, cant wake up affter sllep
<kid> anybody here tried kubuntu on his laptop? (,y laptop is hp dv5 1155ee)
<physic> helllo every oneeeeee
<physic> iam new user of ubuntu
<kaddi> hello :)
<physic> its amzing operating system
<kaddi> :)
<alexbobp> does amarok 2's import feature ever actually work with mysql?
<alexbobp> because it keeps telling me "Failed: no tracks imported"
<alexbobp> and a few times it segfaulted
<coreyman> how come i dont have kdesu after installing kdm
<Bou> alexbobp: try #amarok ?
<alexbobp> Bou: didn't know there was one, thanks
<Dragnslcr> coreyman- did you try kdesudo?
<coreyman> dragnslcr let me try
<coreyman> dragnslcr oh nevermind i just uninstalled kde anyway
<Dragnslcr> Mmmkay
<lyhana8> hi, how could I enable my touchpad ?
<anderson> hi mans... someone from brazil?
<BluesKaj> !pt | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Mamarok> !br | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> hey
<markus__> tagchen
<kaddi> tag :)
<kaddi> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dzmitry> how i can change gtk theme in kubuntu 9.04 kde 4.3 ? gtk-chtheme is not working =(
<dzmitry> firefox always use qt-curve
<kaddi> can you change it through systemsettings->appearence->gtk fonts and styles?
<dzmitry> i dont have this in my systemsetings
<kaddi> you don't have appearence or you don't have gtk fonts and styles?
<dzmitry> i dont have gtk fonts and styles
<kaddi> dzmitry:  try installing gtk-qt-engine and see if that option shows up afterwards
<dzmitry> kaddi: it try's to install a lot of gnome packages. this is the only way to change gtk theme?
<kaddi> dzmitry: the only way I know of. Maybe ask in kde, they might know something else
<sonic> does anyone know what a SOR file is?  Something has gone screwy with my External HD and I have about 460Gb of SOR files named weird random charactors
<sonic> They were not there last night
<sonic> they have dates like 12/30/35 and 06/01/18
<sonic> #join kde
<BluesKaj> sonic, /join #kde
<sonic> I just did
<BluesKaj> ok
<kaddi> bye
<BluesKaj> Tonio_, that's an interesting IP : smtpin.revolutionlinux.com
<steffen> hi @all
<steffen> i need some help can anybody help me please?
<hedin> evening everyone... when i start from the 9.04 cd, can i then choose between kde-3.5 and kde-4?
<BluesKaj> hedin, no, kde4 is default on 9.04, you can choose it later if you wish.
<BluesKaj> it=kde3.5
<steffen> hello?
<steffen> can anyone explain me how is install the apache2.0
<steffen> ?
<BluesKaj> !ask | steffen
<ubottu> steffen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<steffen> sorry
<BluesKaj> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hedin> BluesKaj: okay, thanks :)
<apparle> please suggest a dictionary which doesnot connect to internet
<llutz> apparle: ding
<apparle> !info ding
<apparle> hey what's up with ubottu why not replying
<ubottu> ding (source: ding): Graphical dictionary lookup program for Unix (Tk). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 90 kB, installed size 412 kB
<apparle> llutz: does it have hotkey support??
<llutz> apparle: sry i don't know
<apparle> llutz: you know kde based program??
<llutz> nope
<VoipJunky> wow I got dropbox work ing on linux
<VoipJunky> so nice to have it
<llutz> apparle: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDing?content=28386
<apparle> llutz:  can you tell me the diffrence in short
<apparle> and man page of what....apt-get
<llutz> apparle: read man-page , 3 lines
<llutz> man apt-get
<apparle> llutz: so when we actually want to uninstall anything....we must purge it??
<llutz> yes
<norpan111> how do i intsall kvirc?
<norpan111> I cant find a solution
<elitrou> norpan111: is it in the repositories?
<CoJaBo-A1tec> norpan111: apt-get install kvirc ?
<norpan111> CoJaBo-A1tec,  its there? oh okey thanks
<norpan> kvirc or konversation???
<norpan> :O
<norpan111> omagod
<norpan111> kvirc has no themes
<norpan111> and looks like shit
<FloodBotK2> norpan111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VoipJunky> its in the apps
<LuisJa> hello, i just downloaded download helper for firefox, i have a problem: it says it need aplications than are not in my system, what is the command to download this?
<LuisJa> hello i need the flash player plugin for firefox, whats the command to install it pls?
<LuisJa> hello?????
<LuisJa> HELLO!?
<LuisJa> no one can help????
<LuisJa> command for flash plugin????
<VoipJunky> install adept and then hunt and install it\
<VoipJunky> its in the pkgs
<VoipJunky> have you not learn to install the pkg from appslike kpackager
<VoipJunky> and adept
<LuisJa> dude wtf i can know about all this
<LuisJa> explain me more pls
<LuisJa> i will thank u a lot
<VoipJunky> you ar inth gui/desktop right
<LuisJa> yeh
<VoipJunky> in the apps where the k is on the start bar
<LuisJa> yeh
<VoipJunky> goto system
<VoipJunky> and kpackageit
<VoipJunky> and then use the tool to install pkgs
<Nisok> Hi to ALL
<Guest72669> hi
<anoneemouse> hi Guest72669
<mitchy> sorry stupid thing changed my name
<mitchy> my name is mitch
<anoneemouse> ok... hi mitchy
<mitchy> wats kdes big obsession with the letter K. like seriously it pisses me off,everyprogram has to either start with k or end with k
<anoneemouse> i dont know...
<mitchy> its stupid
<anoneemouse> but it seems to be changing
<anoneemouse> dolphin and plasma are examples of that
<mitchy> oh thank god
<mitchy> go plasma
<mitchy> ive themed my plasma so it looks like windows 7
<mitchy> looks awesome
<anoneemouse> ive themed mine so it looks like... err i dont know... but i like it
<mitchy> lol
<anoneemouse> looks like my wallpaper
<anoneemouse> so do apple products also piss you off?
<anoneemouse> ipod... ichat ithis ithat?
<mitchy> lol, mac sux too,but the actual imacs are awesome. triple boot mac,winxp and linux.it will be madd
<anoneemouse> i wish i didnt have to dual boot
<mitchy> no monitor. avarything u need in one lightweight -2kg comp
<mitchy> yeah
<anoneemouse> but sadly linux can only do 1% of the things i need to do with a computer
<mitchy> i mainly use linux if xp is givin me shit and acting slowly.i want things to act fast.thats why i choose linux
<anoneemouse> weird... kubuntu is dog slow for me
<anoneemouse> it crashes about as often as windows 98
<mitchy> wat kind of comp are u usin
<mitchy> pentium 1
<anoneemouse> athlon xp 4200+ 1 gig ram geforce le 7300
<mitchy> im runnin mine on a celeron 2.6ghz,512mb ram,radeon 9500 and 20 gb hd
<anoneemouse> maybe i shouldn't have installed 64 bit kubuntu
<mitchy> no wonder
<anoneemouse> have you tried it?
<mitchy> nah,my processor doesnt support 64 bit
<anoneemouse> the irony is your computer is probably running faster than mine
<mitchy> lol
<mitchy> got to go,school. its 0745 in australia. wat tim iz it in urs
<anoneemouse> 23:44
<mitchy> gees,go to bed
<mitchy> ok cya
<anoneemouse> bye
<dsmith_> how can I updated vlx  to version 1 with kubuntu 8,04?? is there a deb file I can run
<dsmith_> vlc, I mean
<Oceanwatcher> Can anyone tell me what app I can use in Kubuntu to format a USB stick? (No cli please).
<dsmith_> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<dsmith_> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<QuantumKaos> why no cli?
<QuantumKaos> Oceanwatcher: why no cli? just open a terminal and type this      sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sd**        is the easiest thing in the worldf
<Oceanwatcher> Yeah... For you. Not for anyone I need to teach. Lets not get into that discussion. CLI is not the easiest thing in this case. Right-click format in Dolphin should be the right way to do it, but no such luck. When you do this once in a blue moon, you have to first find the instructions, then run a command to find what the drive is called - eh.. you have to find those instructions as well, then you can try to figure out the correct com
<Oceanwatcher>  No. a gui is far better to do this :-) For anyone that lives and breathes CLI, it is not a problem. But there is no reason why I or anyone else should have to become CLI ninjas... I guess I will boot into Windows and do it. It is actually faster! First Windows boot in 2 months :-D
<Oceanwatcher> Unless anyone can suggest a GUI program for Linux?
<QuantumKaos> Oceanwatcher: sorry to say that but ur not a good teacher if u keep ur students from learning the basics and prefer em to do such a simple task with a gui...
<Oceanwatcher> I am not keeping anyone FROM learning it, I am just not FORCING them to do it, and for someone that do not think the computer is the end of things, it makes a lot of sense. A computer is just a tool to do a job. Someone that want to write a book usually do not care the least about what goes on inside the computer. A computer should just work. Turn it on, start OpenOffice and write.
<Oceanwatcher> Anything CLI for a person like this is wasted time.
<robin0800> Oceanwatcher: there is a always kparted
<Oceanwatcher> They need to read mail, check things on the internet.
<Oceanwatcher> Thank you. Probably what I need.
<Oceanwatcher> I will Google for it.
<bazhang> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0~beta1a-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<bazhang> Oceanwatcher, ^^
<Oceanwatcher> Thanks!
<Oceanwatcher> bazhang: Thanks. Installing now :-)
<sumo_su> i can't mount my ntfs drives anymore. i didnt modify anything... no error message exept "unable to mount volume". what could be the problem?
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: letz see ur fstab
<sumo_su> QuantumKaos: its not in the fstab. im trying to hotmount the drives by clicking places... (this used to work, ubuntu here)
<QuantumKaos> letz see ur "mount" first and then ur fstab
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: !pastebin
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: sorry ive got stuff to do, ur not replying, bye
<sumo_su> sorry im pasting
<sumo_su> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256564/
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: first of all make a back-up file of ur fstab so if what we're about to try screws it up u can restore it from it
<sumo_su> i didnt have entries for it in the fstab before...
<Oceanwatcher> bazhang: Worked like a charm :-) Wonder why it is not a part of the standard install...
<bazhang> Oceanwatcher, glad to hear :)
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: after backupping substitute to this line "ext4 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1" this other one "ext4 nouser,relatime,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 1" save and close
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: this done letz see ur "mount" again
<sumo_su> k.....
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: sorry, even better letz see ur "sudo fdisk -l"
<xsebsx> help, usually i plug in my cellphone to my laptop to transfer files from  and to the phone card
<xsebsx> but for some reason when i plug it now
<xsebsx> it's not detecting the phone
<QuantumKaos> xsebsx: plug it in and type lspci
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: have u done?
<sumo_su> QuantumKaos: would i have to reboot to activate the new fstab?
<xsebsx> QuantumKaos: http://pastebin.ca/1536998
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: it depends
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: letz see ur sudo fdisk -l
<sumo_su> http://paste.ubuntu.com/256568/
<QuantumKaos> xsebsx: here it is Bus 001 Device 014: ID 0fce:e0f3 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB , which means kubuntu sees it
<QuantumKaos> xsebsx: but it doesnt automatically mount it
<QuantumKaos> so u need to manual mount it
<xsebsx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975622&page=3
<xsebsx> how do i open that file QuantumKaos?
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: how many hd's do u have? and how many so's u own??'
<xsebsx> /etc/udev/rules.d/
<xsebsx> from the terminal
<sumo_su> QuantumKaos: 1hd. whats an so?
<QuantumKaos> xsebsx: why do u need to open it?
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: i meant os
<sumo_su> QuantumKaos: 2 osses
<xsebsx> look at the thread
<xsebsx> /etc/udev/rules.d/
<xsebsx> er
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: alright uve got 1 hd but many partitions right?
<xsebsx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975622&page=3
<sumo_su> right
<Psi-Jack> Great!
<QuantumKaos> xsebsx: it tells u to copy stuff in there not to open it, thus u need to do "cp stuffuwanttocopy /etc/udev/ruled.d/"
<Psi-Jack> Now my mouse won't move into my left monitor screen, and keeps wrapping back around to the other side of the second monitor!
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: so which one is the unmountable hd? the one thatz giving u trouble? cuz im kind of confused now
<sumo_su> the ntfs ones. 1 and 5
<xsebsx> QuantumKaos: sebastian@jaunty:~$ cp 60-persistent-storage.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/
<xsebsx> cp: cannot stat `60-persistent-storage.rules': No such file or directory
<xsebsx> sebastian@jaunty:~$
<QuantumKaos> Psi-Jack: throw that piece of junk away and bye a new one
<xsebsx> i have both files on my desktop, do i have to specify something?
<axiom> Anybody using KDEmicrobloging, formerly known as KDEtwitter?
<QuantumKaos> xsebsx: sudo? -_-
<Psi-Jack> QuantumKaos: Umm.. Don't talk to me like that jerk!
<xsebsx> same output QuantumKaos
<Psi-Jack> QuantumKaos: Seriously, how effing rude.
<axiom> Mine crashes everytime I try to change the settings.
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: so what is actually not recognizing? cuz if ur using the system thatz on the only hd u have itz actually mounting it, could u be more precise please?
<xsebsx> am i not specifying where they are?
<xsebsx> QuantumKaos
<axiom> It won't show my friends, it only shows me.
<xsebsx> how do i mount it manually?
<QuantumKaos> Psi-Jack: could u go playing in the kindergarden with the other kids? we're trying to help ppl who have serious probs here, thanks
<sumo_su> QuantumKaos: when i try to hotmount any of the ntfs partitions via mouse it tells me "cannot mount volume"... no error message
<Psi-Jack> QuantumKaos: What a jerk.
<Psi-Jack> I /HAVE/ a problem, and you tell me to throw my "junk" away.
<Psi-Jack> What kind of fracking "help" is that?
<Psi-Jack> Go piss yourself, jerk.
 * nositelicense blinks & yawns
<Psi-Jack> I swear.
<Psi-Jack> The problem is either in X or KDE.
<sumo_su> QuantumKaos: the weird thing is that i havent made any changes to the system, it just stopped working (possibly after some updates)
<QuantumKaos> Psi-Jack: please...
<sumo_su> QuantumKaos: you want me to reboot with the new fstab settings?
<Psi-Jack> I have dual-screen, and my mouse is currently "stuck" in the left monitor, and when I try to move it to the right monitor, it bounces all the way back to the rightmost side of the right screen, instead of passing over.
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: open another terminal and type "dmesg" then go to the other one and re-do what u were doing, letz see what output it gives
<Psi-Jack> This is with seperate-screen configured Xinerama displays,
<xsebsx> QuantumKaos:  how do i manually mount it?
<QuantumKaos> Psi-Jack: dont u understand ur mouse is just broken? thatz what i first said, ur mouse itz a laser one and itz gone, 10 pounds u can buy a new one, go for it
<Psi-Jack> It's NOT the fracking mouse.
<Psi-Jack> The mouse works perfectly find.
<Psi-Jack> fine*
<QuantumKaos> xsebsx: keep following that procedure u showed me, if that doesnt work we'll try to manually mount it
<sumo_su> QuantumKaos: ah it tells me about ntfs-3g .... segfault something
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: post it here
<sumo_su> just the interesting bit?
<xsebsx> QuantumKaos: i already tried
<QuantumKaos> no, pastebine the last lines
<Psi-Jack> It's even more annoying tghat I can SEE the mouse cursor on the other screen. heh
<Psi-Jack> Taunting me.
<xsebsx> here's what i did: i downloaded the files, i got them out of the tarballs into the desktop, i changed the name and then i entered those commands you toldme to copy on the terminal
<xsebsx> and i got hte following output
<sumo_su> QuantumKaos: 4 lines saying something like "46.341374] mount.ntfs-3g[3245]: segfault at 81851a7c ip b7fb522f sp bfacf208 error 6 in ld-2.9.so[b7fb3000+1c000]"
<QuantumKaos> alright Psi-Jack, i cannot help u and it doesnt seem there's anyone who can here, so please leave space to these other 2 dudes
<xsebsx> cp: cannot stat `60-persistent-storage.rules': No such file or directory
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: use PASTEBIN please!
<QuantumKaos> xsebsx: type here the whole command, what r u actually trying to copy in there?
<sumo_su> QuantumKaos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/256572/ there ya go:)
<Psi-Jack> Okay. In that case. What are these two dudes' problems? I might be able to solve it in a matter of seconds.
<xsebsx> sebastian@jaunty:~$ sudo cp 65-persistent-storage-rules /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage-rules
<xsebsx> cp: cannot stat `65-persistent-storage-rules': No such file or directory
<xsebsx> QuantumKaos: I am trying to copy those files i downloaded as stated i should do in that thread
<QuantumKaos> Psi-Jack: go for it, so i can finally leave :D
<QuantumKaos> guys guys listen up
<QuantumKaos> i leave u in the hands of the Master
<xsebsx> i downloaded the tars and then pasted the files on the desktop
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<QuantumKaos> all ur probs are gonna be solved by the divine Psi-Jack, u can ask him help
<QuantumKaos> cya
<Psi-Jack> First up. sumo_su.
<Psi-Jack> What's your issue?
<sumo_su> QuantumKaos: thanks for your help!
<sumo_su> i'm unable to mount my ntfs partitions
<Psi-Jack> sumo_su: Okay. What version, (not name!) of Ubuntu are you using?
<sumo_su> 9.04
<sumo_su> have a look at the last 4 lines of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/256572/
<Psi-Jack> Roger. And what edition of Windows formatted it? 2000? XP? Vista? 2003?
<sumo_su> xp
<sumo_su> it used to work. it simply doesnt anymore since tuesday
<Psi-Jack> sumo_su: Okay. First glance, it looks like mount.ntfs has somehow become corrupted. What filesystem is / under?
<sumo_su> ext4
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<Psi-Jack> !find mount.nfs-3g
<ubottu> Package/file mount.nfs-3g does not exist in jaunty
<Psi-Jack> Ugh
<Psi-Jack> !find mount.ntfs-3g
<ubottu> File mount.ntfs-3g found in ntfs-3g
<Psi-Jack> sumo_su: Try apt-get purge ntfs-3g
<e370> whats the Ubuntu Global Jam
<bazhang> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Psi-Jack> Then apt-get install ntfs-3g
<sumo_su> k...
<Psi-Jack> sumo_su: Should be pretty quick to do that, so I'll wait.
<Psi-Jack> xsebsx: Okay, while waiting, what is your isssue?
<bazhang> Psi-Jack, its already installed
<kavurt> why some updates are blocked in Kubuntu?
<bazhang> standard on Jaunty
<Psi-Jack> bazhang: I know. I'm having him REMOVE and REINSTALL it, due to possible filesystem corruption
<sumo_su> ok done...
<sumo_su> works!!!
<Psi-Jack> Okay, now mount your ntfs volume./
<Psi-Jack> See?
<sumo_su> YAY! youre the best!
<Psi-Jack> Dang right I am.
<sumo_su> thanks a lot!
<Psi-Jack> sumo_su: This poses another issue, however.
<Psi-Jack> sumo_su: You have apparent corruption going on in your filesystem.
<Psi-Jack> I would shutdown to singleuser mode, run a full e2fsck on it.
<sumo_su> okay
#kubuntu 2009-08-21
<sumo_su> isnt a tiny bit of cooruption normal?
<Psi-Jack> To do this easily, just telinit 1, this will cut your network off too.
<Psi-Jack> sumo_su: No
<Psi-Jack> Corruption could be caused by a few things.
<sumo_su> ok i'll google how to do that
<Psi-Jack> Bad cabling, bad drive, or bad hdd controller.
<Psi-Jack> Or lastly.
<Psi-Jack> Bad filesystem.
<Psi-Jack> I wouldn't touch ext4 with a 10-foot pole, personally.
<sumo_su> on ntfs i'm used to have something like 2 corrupted file per year or so
<Psi-Jack> xsebsx: Well?
<sumo_su> Psi-Jack: ok no worries. no important data on the ext4
<Psi-Jack> Realy?
<Psi-Jack> Like mount.ntfs-3g isn
<sumo_su> hrhr yea sure...
<Psi-Jack> Like mount.ntfs-3g isn't important to you, or most all of your software you run?
<sumo_su> i thought ext4 was mature enough to install a linux to play with
<Psi-Jack> xsebsx: I will assume you do not need help if you do not speak up soon.
<Psi-Jack> sumo_su: ext3 is stable. ext4 went out of beta only a few months ago.
<Psi-Jack> sumo_su: I personally only use ext3 for boot, and XFS for everything else.
<sumo_su> i see
<sumo_su> can i roll back to ext4?
<sumo_su> ext3
<Psi-Jack> Unfortunately. No
<Psi-Jack> It's not backwards compatible, only forwards compatible.
<sumo_su> ok. well it has to stay till 9.10 i guess
<Psi-Jack> Up to you.
<Psi-Jack> Brace yourself for more potential problems like this though.
<sumo_su> i bet i wreck the installation by fooling around before ext4 kills it
<Psi-Jack> Did you originally make it ext3 and then start mounting it as ext4?
<Psi-Jack> QuantumKaos: Just to say, 'I told you so." ;)
<sumo_su> Psi-Jack: hmm i dont remember precisely... i selected it in some dropdown in the istallation process
<Psi-Jack> Oh then no.
<Pavel_> can anyone help me with a plasma theme problem? (9.04/4.3)
<QuantumKaos> Psi-Jack: just to say, u didnt solve up his prob, its going to reappear for sure cuz u didnt solve it at all, u put a patch on it, u temporarly solved it but this is not how its supposed to be
<Psi-Jack> The problem he won't solve, the problem is filesystem corruption.
<QuantumKaos> now i really have to go
<Psi-Jack> That's the difference.
<QuantumKaos> sumo_su: before to reboot, put back ur old fstab, but keep the one corrected by me and try it out if the problem reappears, and im telling u, it will
<QuantumKaos> cu guys ;)
<sumo_su> cu QuantumKaos
<Psi-Jack> ifco
<Pavel_> whenever I use the 'get new themes' option in desktop settings, nothing of the theme really applies except
<Pavel_> for a mild color change in the plasma bars.
<Pavel_> ie glassified is just plain black.
<avihayb> Any easy way to install kde3 in kubuntu?
<bazhang> !kde3 | avihayb
<ubottu> avihayb: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<avihayb> thanks ubottu
<avihayb> (and you too bazhang)
<VoipJunky> I am liking dropbox on linux
<VoipJunky> makes it easir to move files from desktop to laptop
<xsebsx_> Psi-Jack: sorry, computer got mightily stuck, you still there?
<Psi-Jack> Yep
<Psi-Jack> VoipJunky: dropbox?
<VoipJunky> yeah dropbox.com
<VoipJunky> food app
<Mist__> How do I get to look inside /boot/ on harddrive if I upgraded and grub tells me it cannot find the file for the kernel under /boot ? ^^
<VoipJunky> you get 2 gig of online storage and you can give friend links to files
<Mist__> and thus not boot ....
<Psi-Jack> VoipJunky: Just 2gb? That's it?
<VoipJunky> you can earn more by refering friends
<Psi-Jack> VoipJunky: I got a better one. I'm getting 25 gb, and a full-scale "Web Operating System".
<VoipJunky> upto 32 gig
<VoipJunky> but this is free
<VoipJunky> ost you nothing
<xsebsx_> ok, well here's the deal Psi-Jack, I have a sony ericsson w595 phone, on my other computer, the pc, i have harrdy and it works just fine when i plug the phone it detects it, but i recently installed jaunty on my laptop and it ddoesn't automatically mount the usb phonecard connection, so i went to this website http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975622&page=3 and it downloaded the tar files as instructed but then after that i got stuck, can you he
<xsebsx_> lp me
<VoipJunky> ost/cost
<Psi-Jack> VoipJunky: Exactly, mine's free too, and you start with 15gb free
<VoipJunky> who and where url ?
<Psi-Jack> http://g.ho.st/
<smocc> Ark does not extract rar files under any circumstances. (Neither via context menu nor inside Ark itself) - Unrar is installed to /usr/bin/unrar and /usr/bin/ is in my $PATH, what could be the problem?
<Psi-Jack> VoipJunky: If you sign up, two two things, 1> refer erenfro as the referal, and the promo code, use launch
<VoipJunky> doe it have a desktop app or do you have to login to the url everytime ?
<Psi-Jack> VoipJunky: It can remember you every time you go there, so a simple click and go.
<xsebsx_> Psi-Jack: I think I'm doing something wrong regarding where to download the files to, and how to copy them
<Psi-Jack> xsebsx_: Hmmm... Sony? Sorry. Anything Sony, I will not ever provide any kind of support for.
<xsebsx_> no no
<xsebsx_> read the thread
<xsebsx_> it's already detected by the system but it's not automatically mounted
<Psi-Jack> xsebsx_: Yes yes.. Sony Ericson phone. I hear ya..
<VoipJunky> ahh well dropbox is a app that runs on you system
<Psi-Jack> xsebsx_: It's a Sony product, and I refuse to help anything in regards to Sony, period. Sony is a company that needs to die.
<VoipJunky> you dont have to use a web browser
<xsebsx_> the solution is already there on that htread but i don't know how to implement it
<VoipJunky> but I will look into this
<xsebsx_> forget about the sony side of things
<xsebsx_> thisis an ubuntu to cellphone problem
<Psi-Jack> VoipJunky: Yeah, I'm already up to 35gb. ;) If you sign up, and refer me, I'll get 40gb ;)
<xsebsx_> it hasn't happend only with sony
<xsebsx_> read the thread please
<Psi-Jack> xsebsx_: It's a Sony product.
<xsebsx_> i truly need help
<xsebsx_> it has nothing to do with sony it has to do with ubuntu not deteecting phonecards from several different phones
<xsebsx_> all i need is to get this to automatically mount the device
<VoipJunky> well if this was a xtem I could see running this
<Psi-Jack> VoipJunky: Okay.. So, it's getdropbox.com not just dropbox.com
<VoipJunky> ok sorry
<heinkel_111> xsebsx_: which phone? I just came into the channel
<heinkel_111> so i did not see the start of your conversation
<VoipJunky> ilike the vpc idea
<heinkel_111> i got a sony ericsson c702
<VoipJunky> hmmm
<Psi-Jack> UIgh
<heinkel_111> and although it is 'unsupported' i am a little surprised at what i can do with it
<Psi-Jack> It depends on nautilus?
<Psi-Jack> Bleh.
<Psi-Jack> Not for me. ;)
<heinkel_111> xsebsx_:
<xsebsx_> heinkel_111: HELP!!!: I am getting the following problem, when I plug in my cellphone to the laptop which has jaunty on it, the system will not detect the USB connection or to be more specific it won't mount it automatically, i typed lspci and this showed up: Bus 001 Device 014: ID 0fce:e0f3 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB so it means it does see it but ti doesn't automatically mount it, so i did some research and i found there's a fix for the
<xsebsx_> problem, on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975622&page=3 it says i have to download osme tar files and copy them in /etc/udev/rules.d/ but i don't know how to do that,
<xsebsx_> i don't know where to download it, once i have the tar files what to do iwth them, should i click on them and drag and drop the text executables onto some other folder or what?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<heinkel_111> but my phone behaves very different when i power it off before plugging it into the computer
<Guest88707> can someone tell me how to install themes for xubuntu 8.04
<Guest88707> i mean kubuntu 8.04
<xsebsx_> heinkel_111: can you help me?
<carl_> how do u get wireless working? sick of using ethernet on my netbook. having visions of  xp
<binskipy2u> anyone here have experience installing kubuntu 4.3.0 from command line, for a "minimal" install from the command line
<heinkel_111> xsebsx_: i still dont know exactly what it is you want to do and with what phone so i cannot say for sure yet....
<xsebsx_> did you read the thread? heinkel_111?
<VoipJunky> okback ltr coding to finish
<heinkel_111> xsebsx_: i only note that i experienced the same as you with my Sony Ericsson phone a while back but there are workarounds for most things
<carl_> it shows my network wont take the pw  and connect
<carl_> have verizon dsl
<heinkel_111> xsebsx_: i read the thread now...
<xsebsx_> heinkel_111: can you tell me if i succesfully copied those two files to the desired folder? http://pastebin.ca/1537126
<xsebsx_> heinkel_111: i just checked and it seems like it did copy the files on there
<xsebsx_> i am going to try and reboot and see if it works brb
<heinkel_111> xsebsx_: i did not apply that fix,  so i dont have personal experience to contribute
<heinkel_111> i found ways to work with my phone
<heinkel_111> without the fix
<arash> hi ! i am trying to install firefox over my Kubuntu and there are millions of  ways to do it as i searched.
<arash> what is your suggestion ? I want to install it fast
<bazhang> arash, 3.5?
<arash> yes 3.5
<bazhang> !ff35 > arash
<arash> i want it to be registered and default browser
<bazhang> arash, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<bazhang> arash, it will show up as shiretoko
<arash> bazhang , what is shiretoko ?
<arash> and when i open packet manager and search for firefoz there are tons there,but i simply dont know which to install
<bazhang> firefox-3.5
<arash> your command i entered, and it says it needs to dowwnload 75 mB!
<xsebsx> heinkel_111: can you help me mount the phone?
<arash> there is not a simple firefox-3.5 , there are many with different endings
<heinkel_111> xsebx which phone, precisely?
<heinkel_111> model?
<heinkel_111> is it similar to mine?
<xsebsx> its a sony ericsson
<BluesKaj> bazhang, no it's officially called FF3.5 now
<xsebsx> w595
<bazhang> BluesKaj, apt-cache search shows firefox-3.5
<BluesKaj> yeah , i was using the initials
<heinkel_111> xsebsx: did you try to turn it off and then connect it with usb?
<BluesKaj> shiretoko is no more . that's what i mean
<heinkel_111> xsebx, when my phone was new i could not mount it but the problem was fixed in a subsequent update
<bazhang> still have shiretoko in my apps menu, that is odd
<heinkel_111> of the kernel i belive..
<heinkel_111> xsebsx: uname -r
<xsebsx> let me try that heinkel_111
<Lord_Drachenblut> on my 9.04 box firefox3.5 still shows up at shiretoko
<xsebsx> heinkel_111: I liebe dich
<xsebsx> ich*
<mathay> Lord_Drachenblut: I have the same issue.
<mathay> Lord_Drachenblut: I haven't done much research into it though. I'll check it out.
<heinkel_111> xsebx... when i plug the phone i need to select mode on the phone
<BluesKaj> bazhang, have you done any updates lately ? :)
<bazhang> BluesKaj, like clockwork :)
<Lord_Drachenblut> i don't think 3.5 is official for *buntu untill 9.10 but i could be mistaken
<mathay> Lord_Drachenblut: that is correct. It's still in the repos though.
<BluesKaj> dump the FF repos if you have it and reinstall FF
<heinkel_111> xsebsx mass storage mode mounts the phone and the memory card on the phone as two separate usb entities for me
<mathay> Lord_Drachenblut: this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7768729&postcount=23
<mathay> I may do that too.
<xsebsx> heinkel_111: yes
<heinkel_111> xsebx ... does it work the same way for you
<heinkel_111> ?
<xsebsx> heinkel_111: yes it worked
<heinkel_111> good :D
 * heinkel_111 gets a cup of tea
<e370> coffee plz
<e370> 3 sugars
<ritztech> anyone kno of a good program like dreamweaver in windows
<wirechief_> ritztech have you tried running any programs like dreamweaver in wine ?
<naziara_> ?
<Guest2621> konichiwa
<Guest55287> how can i make firefox start maximized?
<ussher> ive got an irregularity after an upgrade to Jaunty.  mapping the 'back' and 'forward' keyboard keys to switch desktops works on the main PC but not on the laptop which is connected through SSH and X2X
<ussher> the back and forward keys seam to pick a desktop at random and jump to it, then jump away straight away
<ussher> I get a madd light show of flickering desktops before it settles on one
<ussher> the native 'back' and 'forward' keys on the laptop work as expected and change desktops normally.
<ussher> where could i start looking for why?
<ussher> the x2x command to connect the 2 pc's running is:  ssh -XC username@192.168.11.2  x2x -south -to :0.0
<coreyman> I'm editing /etc/network/interfaces and what is the broadcast and network switch? I'm not sure what to put here, I know what my gateway is, I know what my netmask is, and i know the static ip i want to assign it. I'm asking because i was ssh'ing into the box and now I can't access it via the ip I assigned it.
<Guest55287> firefox looks different when i run it using sudo
<Guest55287> heh
<Guest55287> ?
<coreyman> you aren't supposed to run graphical programs with sudo
<coreyman> try kdesu
<Guest55287> i know
<Guest55287> i just wanted to see if it would remember my maximized window
<MehmetAli> hello. I am just starting linux and decided kubuntu. its downloading now. I choosed 64bit ver insteadof 386.. my question: does this make performance increase?
<Dragnslcr> It might, but probably not enough to be very noticeable
<MehmetAli> so what is the advantage of 64?
<Dragnslcr> Unless you have more than 4 GB of memory, since that's pretty much the limit for 32-bit
<MehmetAli> oh.. I remembered that I  heard this. so under 4gb ram no point to use x64.. but its almost %50, so i wont cancel and turn 32. hoprfully wont have an issue.
<zuz_> anyone recomend an ftp program for kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> There used to be a problem with Flash not having a 64-bit version, but there may be one now
<Dragnslcr> zuz_- Dolphin can do FTP
<Dragnslcr> MehmetAli- pretty sure there is an amd64 package for Flash now. The bot says there is, but for some reason packages.ubuntu.com isn't working for me
<zuz_> oh yeah? cool ill try that
<MehmetAli> also I am new those KDE GNOME. and just learned ubuntu and KBUNTU.. are they only graphical differencies or.. their package system is different too... ?
<coreyman> mehmetali they come with a few different packages like programs specific to kde and programs specific to gnome
<Dragnslcr> MehmetAli- they use the same repositories, and KDE can run Gnome programs (Gnome can run KDE programs too), so it's more or less just graphical differences
<MehmetAli> oh i see.. thanks for answering im so excited cant wait to kill windows 2nite:)
<coreyman> Would someone that knows something about raid 1 arrays please message me.
<Woosta> I have my screen resolution set, but how can I define the physical screen size?
<arash> hi all , i want to edit my sources.list file whichi is in root/etc/apt . I can edit but it doesnt let me save the edits .HOw should I get the permission to do that?
<arash> i forgot to say,I am using Kubuntu 9.04
<ussher> arash: you will need to edit it with root permissions
<ussher> arash: so something like sudo nano /etc/.....
<ussher> arash: how are you editing it? with a graphical editor?
<arash> yes i open it with Kate , edit it and when try to save and close it it does not allow
<ussher> open a konsole terminal SYSTEM->KONSOLE TERMINAL
<ussher> arash: sthen type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<faruk> hello , how can i clean the dragon player history
<ussher> arash: this will then ask you for your password and you will be editing it as the root user
<arash> thanks ussher , let me try it..
<ussher> arash: in nano hit ctrl+o to save the document and ctrl+x to exit
<arash> thank so much , it works!
<ussher> arash: great.
<faruk> ok ok i found, right click and clear list
<bhabalinux> hello
<ussher> bhabalinux: hello
<bhabalinux> is there anyway, I could set up dsl dialup in Kubuntu like in Windows?
<bhabalinux> Hello ussher
<ussher> bhabalinux: how is it set up in windows?
<bhabalinux> I mean you have a connection setup and every time you want to connect to internet, you just use that connection..
<bhabalinux> in kubuntu, I have to go through sudo pppoeconf and i get connected after several tries
<ussher> bhabalinux: i set up my internet connection a couple of years ago now and havent had to think about it since, it just works.  probably cant help sorry
<bhabalinux> ok
<bhabalinux> thanks
<bhabalinux> did you do it through terminal?
<ussher> bhabalinux: as a thought could you put the connection details into a router then connect to the router through a lan, then the Lan could automatically come online when kubuntu does.
<ussher> bhabalinux: if i had to do it again i would look at INTERNET->KPPP INTERNET DIAL UP TOOL
<ussher> bhabalinux: it looks like it can store accounts with passwords etc.
<bhabalinux> I couldn't do it using kpp
<linuxson25> Hi everyone
<linuxson25> Recently switched to the KDE desktop environment. Looks really cool
<linuxson25> Messed up my taskbar a bit....there anyway I can set it back to default, or restore it?
<bhabalinux1> rightclick taskbar and settings
<linuxson25> Had a look there, but it only gives you options to move and resize stuff. I closed a minimized window of a program I was running, and evrything just shifted to the left
<linuxson25> And now the whole taskbar is filled
<linuxson25> Or should I just close it, and create a new one?
<bhabalinux1> yo can drag the bars around
<bhabalinux1> what can you see in the taskbar?
<bhabalinux1> sys tray or something else
<linuxson25> But still I cant resize the items that are on the bar to make them smaller, so that they all fit the right side of it
<linuxson25> The sys tray, and some other stuff
<bhabalinux1> right click
<bhabalinux1> add widgets
<bhabalinux1> and select taskbar
<linuxson25> WIll do that....thanx
<bhabalinux1> I had the same problem a couple of days back
<linuxson25> Another thing though....kde desktop tends to crash a lot on me. Luckily I run guake terminal in the background which launches by pressing F12
<linuxson25> What command would I use to kill, and then restart the kde desktop?
<bhabalinux1> I am not sure
<bhabalinux1> I had graphics problem and I deleted the driver and it worked
<linuxson25> OK wait, let me have look quick if I can find something, then I will let you know. Incase something like that happens to you in the future
<bhabalinux1> I am also pretty new to this thing
<linuxson25> :)
<linuxson25> Me too
<ubuntu> hi
<bhabalinux1> yah thanks
<ubuntu> how to know which version i am running
<linuxson25> but so far, gnome desktop has been the friendliest to me
<linuxson25> Just hold on
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: lsb_release -a
<bazhang> !version | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bhabalinux1> I haven't used genome
<bhabalinux1> ok
<bhabalinux1> will come back in linux
<bhabalinux1> i m in windows right now
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -a
<ubuntu> No LSB modules are available.
<ubuntu> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<ubuntu> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<ubuntu> Release:        7.04
<ubuntu> Codename:       feisty
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> cant we install applications when using live cd
<pawan> how to install dolphin on 7.04 live cd
<linuxson25> Ok....what is the correct way of restoring/regressing KDE desktop back to its first-run state?
<bazhang> pawan, you wish to download dolphin for use on Ubuntu Feisty livecd? you can't install it perse, as it will disappear next boot of the live cd. Feisty is end of life; you had best get a more recent Kubuntu cd if you wish to use dolphin
<pawan> i want to install for the current session is it possible
<linuxson25> !restore | kde desktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore
<pawan> i cant read hard disk in 7.04
<pawan> so want dolphin
<bazhang> pawan, get a more recent liveCD
<bazhang> pawan, Feisty is end of life and not supported
<pawan> i have ordered it will take some time
<pawan> i want some current solution
<bazhang> pawan, additionally, that is Ubuntu not Kubuntu so doubtful it will fit in ram with all the dependencies
<linuxson25> Anyone here know of a server I can join in connection with cloning and restoring of Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<linuxson25> Using remastersys or apton-cd?
<bazhang> !clone | linuxson25
<ubottu> linuxson25: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<linuxson25> Thanx bazhang
<bazhang> linuxson25, should you wish to remaster a livecd; /msg ubottu remaster for links
<pawan> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kidblooper> does anyone know how to resolve a synaptics touchpad going crazy in kubuntu when two fingers touch it ?
<linuxson25> bazhang: KDE desktop crashes a few times every now and then. There anyway I can restart desktop from terminal without having to log out or reboot?
<pawan> how to know which all hard disk i have
<bazhang> pawan, sudo lshw
<kidblooper> linux son startx
<bazhang> linuxson25, which version of Kubuntu ?
<Bitty_f00f> I don't believe there is a way to un-confuse a crazy synaptics touchpad in software. You just have to touch it carefully..
<pawan> how to read there contents
<kidblooper> Bitty only problem is its a mini netbook.. no way to avoid it
<linuxson25> Hmmmmm......Actually Ubuntu, with KDE desktop environment
<linuxson25> Or am I wrong here?
<bazhang> no, that is fine; you installed kubuntu-desktop presumably
<Bitty_f00f> *Nod*
<linuxson25> Will have to log into KDE first. In gnome now...had to fix a network problem
<linuxson25> Yip
<linuxson25> And its very nice....like it a lot
<linuxson25> The whole desktop theme is pretty spiffy
<linuxson25> But it tends to crash
<linuxson25> I kinda know how to reload gnome desktop if it crashes, would the same apply to kde seeing as how its ubuntu under the hood?
<bazhang> linuxson25, without more details its tough to say; do you have tons of widgets running? any error messages or such?
<linuxson25> Uhhhh....it gives an error 11 message when it crashes
<linuxson25> Cant remember what it says....will have to log back in that side, and mess around till it does, copy the text and pastebin it or something?
<bazhang> linuxson25, that would be most helpful yes
<linuxson25> But its actually just a general error message, letting you know that the kde desktop has crashed. Sometimes it restores....and sometimes it doesnt
<linuxson25> But I will do that
<linuxson25> Thanx for all the help
<linuxson25> Cheers
<kidblooper> bbiab
<santo> ciao
<santo> ..................................1list
<santo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ed___> hi, I'm trying to migrate my system partition from one raid array to another however I'm failing to boot the new partition - anyone familiar with this and got tips on what to check?
<millun_> anyone any idea why Kubuntu 9.04 can't see my USB printer? xerox phaser
<millun_> nothing even in dmesg
<millun_> nor lsusb
<linuxson25_> bazhang: Hi. Here is the pastebin link to the error I keep getting when my desktop crashes
<linuxson25_> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m76e4b8f8
<COm_BOY> how to install a shared printer.. that is on another network in hardy heron
<COm_BOY> the ip is 172.16.1.66 and the share name is HP .. everyone having windows uses it but i cant
<linuxson25> bazhang: Hi. You get my pastebin?
<linuxson25> geez.....this irc thing sure is finicky
<linuxson25> keeps on disconnecting and reconnecting
<linuxson25> bazhang?
<linuxson25> You there?
<linuxson25> Hi everyone
<linuxson25> My KDE desktop keeps on crashing every now and then
<linuxson25> http://pastebin.com/m76e4b8f8
<linuxson25> Runnning gnome now at the moment, cause I dont know the command to kill, and then restart the kde gui....lol
<linuxson25> Any help would be appreciated
<test> hi, KDE's application keyboard shortcuts are not working (assigned with menu editor)...
<test> but global shortcuts are working
<test> i'm using kde 4.3 in Jaunty
<COm_BOY> [14:19] <COm_BOY> how to install a shared printer.. that is on another network in hardy heron
<COm_BOY> [14:19] <COm_BOY> the ip is 172.16.1.66 and the share name is HP .. everyone having windows uses it but i cant
<superos> CoJaBo-Aztec: Try printing to the ip address
<superos> Oops
<superos> COm_BOY: It was for you ^
<COm_BOY> i did it
<COm_BOY> like \\172.16.1.66
<COm_BOY> it opens smb.. but i cant see printer there
<COm_BOY> the people using windows can see it
<COm_BOY> so the doble click on that.. and install it
<floh79> Hi, I've got a problem with command over ssh. I want to call: ssh user@host kill -9 `pidof vdr`
<floh79> The problem is `pidof vdr`, here the pid of *local* machine is used. How do I that in proper way?
<Draglor> Maybe ssh user@host "kill -9 `pidof vdr`" works?
<floh79> Draglor: Already tried, didn't help. :(
<|MaSa69|> Hmm, plasma has crashed few times after 4 weeks uptime
<floh79> Same with: ssh user@host "kill -9 $(pidof vdr)"
<Draglor> why not put a little script  just conataining "kill -9 `pidof vdr`" on the server and call this one?
<Draglor> this should work
<Draglor> Well, I hope it would work. ;)
<floh79> Draglor: It doesn't resolve the basic problem, but it should help. Thank you, I'll do that.
<Draglor> I know, but I prefer a "dirty hack" which is working over a "clean" solution which is not working. ;)
<floh79> Draglor: You said it. :)
<Draglor> maybe ask again in #linux as it's not kubuntu specific
<Draglor> or just in #ssh ;)
<floh79> Draglor: Good idea, I'll take a look into #ssh
<floh79> Have a nice day!
<Draglor> You, too
<peter__> LOL
<peter__> how do i reg?
<peter__> hmm,
<[-Haza-]> where exactly is the trash directory? (trash:/)
<[-Haza-]> Its always causing me problems trying to empty it
<[-Haza-]> Also, how do i change the size of the trash?
<apparle> how to see which modules are loaded...........tell the command
<cortex|sk> apparle: lsmod
<apparle> thanks
<BluesKaj> hiyas folks
<breastfed> Hello Guys - i am looking for a wirelss Keyboard and Mouse which runs under Kubuntu 9 - anybody with some Suggestions?
<breastfed> Hello Guys - i am looking for a wirelss Keyboard and Mouse which runs under Kubuntu 9 - anybody with some Suggestions?
<hgh> fasdf
<wx-42> kikou
<VoipJunky_> jftp is forked
<VoipJunky_> every sftp server I try to connect to it fails
<VoipJunky_> and I have access to them
 * afeijo_off is away: Desaparecer a partir de agora
<linuxson25> HI
<apparle> hi
<apparle> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<apparle> what's the diffrence between a kde app and a qt app
<Dragnslcr> A KDE program uses KDE libraries (which use Qt). You can have programs that only use Qt libraries directly and don't depend on KDE
<apparle> then why do QT apps integrate well in KDE than GTK apps
<apparle> and GTK apps integrate in gnome than QT apps
<vinnl> Hi, could someone please check for me which packages depend on compiz-kde in 9.04?
<apparle> vinnl: I can tell which compiz-kde depends on kde but not vice versa
<apparle> vinnl: I can tell which compiz-kde depends on but not vice versa
<vinnl> apparle, are you on a 9.04 system?
<apparle> not now but can go
<apparle> why
<vinnl> apparle, could you then execute apt-cache rdepends compiz-kde?
<vinnl> (I'm not on 9.04, but want to upgrade... However, it pulls in a lot of packages I don't want so I want to know why it does that)
<llutz> vinnl:  |fusion-icon
<Dragnslcr> apparle- because KDE uses Qt, and Gnome uses GTK
<vinnl> llutz, ah, that explains, thanks :)
<apparle> Dragnslcr: but you just said they are diffrent
<Dragnslcr> What are different?
<apparle> qt and kde
<Dragnslcr> KDE uses Qt
<MehmetAli> hello. I am just trying install linux for  the first time.. I booted from Cd, but after language selection, no matter what i choose ( even CD verify)  it freezes.. I tried on Virtual box on windows, and works fine..
<MehmetAli> but i cannot install stand alone..
<antonio_> hai i miei stessi problemi MehmetAli
<antonio_> io nn so configurare il server
<apparle> MehmetAli: after choosing language for how long did you wait
<MehmetAli> like 5 mins. i press several keys.. and after some, any key makes BEEP sound.
<MehmetAli> i have kubuntu 9.04 386.. and verified cd
<MehmetAli> and hp laptop pavillion 9000..
<MehmetAli> i donk thinks so but is it matter using windows7 on partition, when installing?
<MehmetAli> also i tried f6 options menu before pressing anythign, i choosed noacpi, and one more option.. but still no..
<MehmetAli> anyone can help here?
<apparle> MehmetAli: did you try safe graphics mode
<ubuntu_> hi
<apparle> hi
<rrs3> #kubuntu-br
<reiner> sorry ?chan für kubuntu de
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<VaineDragon> How do Install The Really Cool Screen Savers, in Kubuntu/Ubuntu 9.04?
<apparle> !screensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver
<apparle> !screensavers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensavers
<apparle> how to install screensavers in ubuntu??
<BluesKaj> !xscreensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensaver
<BluesKaj> !kscreensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kscreensaver
<linuxson25> Hi everyone
<linuxson25> Looking for a server to join in connection with remastersys or cloning
<apparle> !info kscreensaver
<ubottu> kscreensaver (source: kdeartwork): Additional screensavers released with KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 627 kB, installed size 1708 kB
<apparle> BluesKaj: will kscreensaver do the job??
<BluesKaj> dunno for sure
<BluesKaj> apparle, it depends on your setup, I'm using the regular scrnsaver settings in system settings/desktop/screensaver/banners and pictures /slideshow/~/home/user/Pictures
<cyrus_the_black> hey
<apparle> BluesKaj: I want some animated screensavers similar to fireworks in KDE3
<cyrus_the_black> Does anyone here have any experience setting up multiple gateways and subnets? im having some trouble :(
<BluesKaj> apparle, you prolly have to search for those and DL them and put them in your screensaver path
<apparle> ok
<redstar13> plop
<apparle> plop what
<redstar13> francais ?
 * afeijo is back.
<redstar13> only english there?
<redstar13> hi i'm new on irc, why nobody's talking here?
<charles> Im not very familiar w the kubuntu file structure, i am downloading a torrent file and it is asking me for a helper application, i want to associate torrents w ktorrent.  What is the path to programs and ktorrent?
<carl____> my network shows  i put in the wpe from the westwell modem  i don't connect can anyone help
<redstar13> charles: usr/bin, does it work?
<redstar13> or usr/lib
<carl____> so tired of not having wireless
<charles> redstar13: usr/bin was correct thanks a bunch
<redstar13> ur welcome
<carl____> red any ideas on wireless for me
<charles> its just not so obvious like in windows its program files, but now i know, hopefully I dont forget by the next time I need to do it
<redstar13> ask agan
<redstar13> carl: i'll see, wait
<redstar13> so that's the way: you enter your WEP and it doesn't work?
<carl____> yes
<carl____> i have the ! mark
<redstar13> what is your internet operator?
<carl____> verizon dsl
<redstar13> (i don't know this one i'm french ^^' wait)
<carl____> k
<redstar13> do u have an internet box?
<carl____> i have westwell modem
<redstar13> OK, under the box, is there your WEP printed?
<carl____> yes
<redstar13> So
<redstar13> i had this problem too and i just copy the code on a paper, enter on the computer and it works
<redstar13> i don't see what's wrong
<carl____> that is what   i have been doing only it  never connects and i go back to the ethernet cable
<redstar13> is it the right code? is ur computer wi-fi equiped?
<carl____> yes is a msi wind netbook
<redstar13> and the modem?
<carl____> the modem works with wireless
<redstar13> okay
<carl____> wireless worked on xp just i don't want xp
<redstar13> when you can enter the wep, is there any options?
<carl____> under wireless i go to wireless security
<carl____> put in the wpe
<carl____> choose ok
<redstar13> unplug the ethernet and try again
<charles> redstar13: what is the terminal command to open a program ie ktorrent with sudo priveledges.  is it "sudo ktorrent"?
<redstar13> maybe it works but I do like this way;
<redstar13> sudo su
<redstar13> ktorrent
<charles> redstar13: duh, i forgot the su
<charles> thanks
<redstar13> ;)
<charles> redstar13: weird I type "sudo su ktorrent" then pw and i get "Unknown id: ktorrent"
<redstar13> do u type this on the same line?
<waltzingalong> charles: su ktorrent - su username. it lets you switch to that user
<waltzingalong> charles: unknown id ktorrent because you do not have a user account named ktorrent
<redstar13> don't type sudo su and ktorrent on the same line.
<waltzingalong> charles: kdesudo guiprogram              for 'sudoing' gui programs
<charles> thanks
<waltzingalong> charles: sudo guiprogram can work too but can lead to unintended permission problems.
<redstar13> how to add a new irc chan please? I have this one: #ubuntu-fr* and I don't know what to do
<waltzingalong> redstar13: hello. to add a new channel? just join it. /join #channelyouwanttocreate
<redstar13> when  I do this, I create a chan but I just want to join
<waltzingalong> redstar13: then the channel did not exist before you attempted to join it. do you want to join the ubuntu french channel?
<waltzingalong> !fr | redstar13
<ubottu> redstar13: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<waltzingalong> redstar13:  so without the * at the end
<redstar13> OK I try , thx
<Ipse-Dixit> "System policy prevents mounting internal media"
<Ipse-Dixit> hello, could anyone help checking whatz wrong with my fstab? here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/257037/ i compiled it myself, everything works but one of my hd, whenever i want to open it, it says "System policy prevents mounting internal media" then i have to type the pw and i can get in, how can avoid that? thanks
<redstar13> it works thx!  But I stay here too because I want to talk english :)
<waltzingalong> :D
<redstar13> to speak english --
<waltzingalong> Ipse-Dixit: the ntfs ones?
<waltzingalong> !ntfs | Ipse-Dixit
<ubottu> Ipse-Dixit: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<redstar13> Another thing, I installed GDE on my computer using kde (to switch sometimes.) but how to uninstall Gnome softwares?
<jimmy51_home> amarok confuses me these days
<waltzingalong> redstar13: you can remove software through any of the package managers; adept, synaptic, aptitude, ...
<jimmy51_home> i can get it to play a song if i click on the song in dolphin, but subsequent clicks on songs (when it's already open) are futile.
<Ipse-Dixit> waltzingalong: no, incredibly the ntfs are automounted thanks to the fstab i compiled, the prob is the ext3 one, it wont automount it and whenever i want to open it, it says "System policy prevents mounting internal media" then i have to type the pw and i can get in, thatz what i dont understand
<redstar13> waltzingalong: I do this but it isn't fast. Thx anyway
<waltzingalong> Ipse-Dixit: not sure, because of the uid and gui options?
<Ipse-Dixit> waltzingalong: dunno man, the uid is the right one i copied it from the output of a command in bash, the gui options what u mean?
<Ipse-Dixit> waltzingalong: indeed when i type the pw i can get in, if there was something wrong it wouldnt let me in afterall
<waltzingalong> uid,gid, i meant
<waltzingalong> Ipse-Dixit: wrong permissions on the mount folder?
<Ipse-Dixit> waltzingalong: this could actually be, im not good in permissions, how do i check that?
<James147> Ipse-Dixit: why do you need to set the uid and gid?
<waltzingalong> Ipse-Dixit right mouse click on the folder in dolphin, properties, permissions
<Ipse-Dixit> james147: i had to in order to make my hd's automounted at each boot
<Ipse-Dixit> waltzingalong: i confronted the permissions, advanced included, of the ext3 which is not automounting with the other ones and they're exactly the same, i dont get it
<jado> hi i have a dns problem i can ping the ip's but not the domain names
<James147> Ipse-Dixit: what does "sudo mount -a" say?
<redstar13> does anyone know an irc chan to talk about informatic (generaly)?
<Ipse-Dixit> James147: mount: mount point /media/archive does not exist (archive is the gui name of the hd in question)
<James147> Ipse-Dixit: Suggest the folder dosent exist.. try creting it, "sudo mkdir /media/archive"
<Ipse-Dixit> James147: i think i got it, let me try something, i'll brb to let u no
<patricrawley> hi, I'm having issues compiling plasmoids from source
<James147> patricrawley: what issues?
<patricrawley> i get through the cmake command with no issues then I try make
<patricrawley> and it always gives me errors, no matter what the plasmoid is
<agilman> Hello, I installed kubuntu last night, and played around with it. I set up a bunch of widgets and didn't like how stuff looked. So I went to session configuration and checked 'start new session' instead of resuming previous one. Now KDE/plasma don't start right
<agilman> for example, I don't get a window around apps I open
<patricrawley> james147:make[2]: *** [applet/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_smooth-tasks.dir/plasma_applet_smooth-tasks_automoc.o] Error 1
<patricrawley> make[1]: *** [applet/CMakeFiles/plasma_applet_smooth-tasks.dir/all] Error 2
<patricrawley> make: *** [all] Error 2
<James147> patricrawley: givve me the output of both cmake and make at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<agilman> and lots of other weird things. My question is, can I dpkg-reconfigure something, and start afresh?
<James147> agilman: config files for kde (and palsma) are stored in $home/.kde try renaming that to reset plasma to defaults
<agilman> I removed .kde, but it still doesn't work right
<agilman> heh
<James147> agilman: did you remove it then logout?
<patricrawley> james147: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/257058/
<agilman> I went to tty1, removed, then ran /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<agilman> I'll try again, first will kill kdm
<James147> patricrawley: try installing kdebase-workspace-dev
<patricrawley> james147: Thanks! That worked
<James147> patricrawley: your welcome
<agilman> James147: any other words of wisdom?
<patricrawley> James147: You don't happen to know why smooth tasks isnt showing previews do you?
<James147> agilman: hmm not sure, you could try creating a new user see if that works
<James147> patricrawley: is desktop effects disabled, System settings > Desktop > Desktop Effects?
<patricrawley> James147: nope, it's enabled
<combo> hello there, if i've installed *.run application, how can read its documentation (it was a part of the installation) ?
<combo> i've installed it with "sudo sh *.run" command
<James147> patricrawley: not sure, it is for me :S
<James147> patricrawley: what version of kde are you useing?
<patricrawley> 4.3
<James147> patricrawley: only thing i can suggest is to look at the options for it and if nothing help contact the author
<younes> how to install kde4.3 on kubuntu 9.04
<Dragnslcr> younes- link is in the topic
<waltzingalong> younes: a link to the instructions for that are in the channel topic
<patricrawley> James147: I didn't have taskbar thumbnails enabled
<James147> patricrawley: :)
<dany> hola
<kaddi> hola :)
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dany> okas
<dany> o se por qkq no hay  nadie a quien interrogar?
<dany> :P
<kaddi> sorry but my spanish is a bit rusty...
<navetz> hey can anyone here direct me to a good place to get info about Voice over IP for cell phones?
<liz_> hello room, does anyone have an idea of why k3b won't burn cds on my desktop?
<kaddi> bye :)
<James147_> liz_: what are you trying to de exatly? burn .iso to a cd?
<dany> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Pici> !es | dany
<ubottu> dany: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<liz_> james147: yes, but it won't burn anything
<James147_> liz_: does it give and error at all?
<navetz> what is a good irc client for KDE4? I am using quassel by default but I don't like it
<liz_> james147: it just basically stops and then when I try again it states that it cannot find the cdburner
<m0u5e> how do i change my login screen?
<James147_> m0u5e: system settings > advanced tab > login manager
<m0u5e> James147_: ah thanks, didnt see the adv tab lol
<James147_> liz_:try going to settings > configure k3b > devices
<James147_> liz_: does it list a writer device?
<Dragnslcr> navetz- the KDE4 version of Konversation is available in the backports PPA
<navetz> <Dragnslcr> navetz- the KDE4 version of Konversation is available in the backports PPA
<navetz> err sorry
<navetz> does KDE4 still have adept?
<navetz> I see kpackagekit
<navetz> but i think adept was much better
<liz_> james147: it does list it at first and it's listed in my kinfocenter
<Dragnslcr> navetz- I think so, but the KDE4 version of Adept is pretty bad. Last time I used it, the search function was practically useless
<Ipse-Dixit> alright i was finally able to set the fstab right, now the only thing is when i look for this ext3 hd under "root > media" it doesnt appear with its name like the other ones, but it appears as "disk" and if i try to rename it it wont let me, any idea?
<James147_> Ipse-Dixit: sounds like kde is auto mounting it, disk is noramlly given to volumes that kde auto mounts that dont have  a label
<James147_> liz_: try looking if settings > programs, see if there and any important ones missing
<m0u5e> how do i make it so that when i am moving a window, and drag it near the edge of my desktop it will move it to my next desktop
<Dragnslcr> Ipse-Dixit- the partition might not have a label
<liz_> james147: I dont have the 'programs' setting
<liz_> m0u5e: it should do it automatically if not, enable desktop effects
<James147_> m0u5e: system settings > Window Behaviour: Tranverse windows on all desktops, i think
<James147_> liz_: what version of kde and k3b are you useing?
<Dragnslcr> m0u5e- System Settings -> Desktop -> Screen Edges, there's a "Switch desktop on edge" option
<m0u5e> liz, James147_, its not working :<
<James147_> Ipse-Dixit: can you give the contents of your current fstab?
<m0u5e> Dragnslcr: that did it, thanks!
<liz_> kde3.5 and k3b 1.0.4
<Ipse-Dixit> James147_: sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/257096/
<James147_> Ipse-Dixit: ranther the the UUDI:XXXXXXX try just useing the /dev/sdXX ie /dev/sda1 /media/archive ext3 defaults,uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,nouser 0 0
<James147_> liz_: not sure whats wrong
<Ipse-Dixit> James147_: no when i tried that it was mounting em sometimes and sometimes not, with the uid is perfect, at least for the ntfs's, not really working for the ext3
<James147_> whats the output of "mount"
<liz_> bummer :-/ I've been trying to find a fix for ages, it's funny that it used to work with dapper which I had a year ago and it works w/xp
<James147_> liz_: what version of kubuntu are you useing?
<Ipse-Dixit> James147_: /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,data=ordered)
<liz_> james147: I'm on hardy-heron
<liz_> I have the same version on my laptop and it works
<James147_> Ipse-Dixit: and of "sudo umount /dev/sda1 && sudo mount -a"
<Ipse-Dixit> wouldnt this unmount sda?
<James147_> Ipse-Dixit: yes
<James147_> Ipse-Dixit: well, only /dev/sda1
<Ipse-Dixit> James147_: thatz hilarious take a look --> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/E23871C638719A6D does not exist
<Ipse-Dixit> alright i give up
<Ipse-Dixit> gotta go for a while, if u have some clue feel free to leave me a pm, and thanks for ur help, be back in 20 mins anyway
<James147_> Ipse-Dixit: kk cya
<James147> liz_: what dose Device > Media info give when you have a blank cd in the drive?
<liz_> blank cd-r
<ubuntu_> hello
<skyhunter> Hey, I got some problems with these containers...  many of them appear but I cant close them anymore.. when I press the X they just come back a sec later... For example when I finished a download the container is there as long as my computer is turned on and I cant remove him...
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> jkjk
<BlueFaceMonster> anyone know why I can't "Export playlist to K3B" in Amarok 2?
<ubuntu_> .s.d..f?>D>l?$gat  ../downya ?? ../link pass too$ connect
<sourcemaker> how can I install kmymoney 1.0?
<sourcemaker> via apt...
<Rune__> anyone up for a laugh? I'm new to linux... and need some help with kubuntu.....
<maco> whats that to do with laughing
<maco> ?
<Rune__> me screwing up....
<maco> itd only be funny if you were a red hat certified engineer ;)
<Rune__> :)
<James147> Rune__: What you need help with?
<Rune__> i just installed kubuntu on my nx6310, wlan: broadcom.... the system found the card and the driver no worries... but i could only connect to open networks...
<Rune__> did a little research and found out that wicd was aparently the soloution
<James147> Rune__: what version of kubuntu/kde are you useing?
<jimmy51_home> sheesh.  openoffice's chart feature doesn't seem to work well.
<Rune__> long story short, wicd requested uninstall of the network manager that came with the system... so i did... tried installed the deb file from wicd... but won't finish installation since it can't connect to the net... i'm using the newest.. 9.04 (i think it was)
<jimmy51_home> anyone else have trouble with it?
<jonah1980> hey guys, got a weird error here. when i click on dolphin i get "Configuration file "/home/jonah/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc" not writeable. Please contact your system admin...??
<James147> Rune__:http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/wicd/download you can download it manully and install it offline
<jonah1980> any ideas why? if i press ok then try again dolphin loads up...
<James147> jonah1980: is the file owned by you or someone else (like root)?
<kaddi> hi, I'm having trouble with the kio::trash. I tried reinstalling kdebase-runtime and removing .kde, however the problem persists. Does anyone know how to fix a broken kio-setup?
<James147> kaddi:what is the problem exatly?
<kaddi> James147: the problem is, that when I hit the wastebin-widget I get the error message "invalid address: trash:/"
<kaddi> James147: I've asked here and in #kde before and it seems that the kio::trash is broken, as I can access the trash fine with konqueror or dolphin, but not using the widget or entering trash:/ into alt-f2
<Rune__> james147: thanks.. tried that one already the msg I get is: The package donload failed, please check your network connection... i only have wireless connection here.. so i'm downloading from one pc and copy it over to a usb...
<kaddi> James147: people at #kde suggested removing .kde and reinstalling kdebase-runtime as a first debug step, however as this didn't help they advised I'd try to ask here again, hoping someone might know how to fix the kio setup in ubuntu
<James147> kaddi: what version of kubuntu/kde are you useing?
<kaddi> James147: kde 4.2.4 and jaunty
<James147> kaddi:sorry cant find the solution
<kaddi> James147:  thanks for trying :)
<ign0ramus_work> hey all.
<kaddi> hi :)
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi! :)
<kaddi> how are you?
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: doing well, only an hour left on a Friday afternoon... things are looking good ;)
<kaddi> :D
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: an hour left of *work*, that is.
<kaddi> I thought so ;)
<ign0ramus_work> but i am having problems with my Folder View ... (KDE4.3)
<kaddi> oh no :o
<kaddi> what is(n't) it doing?
<ign0ramus_work> I set it to Not Show Previews and guess what it does...
<kaddi> hehe... it totally ignores what you're trying to tell it :p
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: yup, and so every time I'm mousing over an icon on the Desktop (Folder View), it starts opening that window, and god forbid there's a directory within a directory, and now I have 3 or 4 windows of previews open
<kaddi> ah :/ not good.
<ign0ramus_work> I don't want any previews, but nothing I do prevents the preview window from popping up.
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: are you able to replicate this issue?
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: I'll test it on karmic.. I'm still on kde 4.2 here
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: OK, i'm using the 4.3 supplied by Backports
<kaddi> the most amazing thing is that hibernate actually works, and yes I can reproduce that.. preview gets created no matter whaat
<alan___> What app do you use in Kubuntu as P2P downloader?
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: that's what i thought :(
<ign0ramus_work> alan___: ktorrent works well
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: it works without preview in kde 4.2 though
<alan___> I mean, like eMule
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: yeah, that's what bugs me.
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: which is weird because there preview is enabled, lol.
<ign0ramus_work> alan___: never used eMule, but Frostwire works...
<alan___> Ok, thx! :)
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: for some reason, the preview animations eat a lot of cpu for me too. I'm sure they shouldn't, but I wonder if its a KDE issue, or just not having proper Intel Graphics drivers... :?
<WayneC> hi all
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: I just checked with small folders.. added my windows partition now and I do get spikes up to 90/100% of CPU
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: actually I think it just froze on the system32 folder
<kaddi> heya WayneC  :)
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: ouch :S
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: it's back :D
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: is this on the computer with the Intel graphics?
<WayneC> i am a tad peved at my self i forgot my admin password for my listing
<kaddi> but that's my 6 year old laptop, so I would expect it to need a little more resources
<kaddi> yes, with intel
<WayneC> i am the admin of ubuntu-wa-au
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: I wonder if that's part of the problem
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: I couldn't compare, I only own stuff with intel graphics, but they sure have been causing a lot of problems
<kaddi> WayneC:  you can reset your password easily, I just need to check the command.. (we're not ignoring you ;) )
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: The animations probably wouldn't bug me so much if they they opened and closely smoothly and quickly, but they most certainly do not do that.
<WayneC> at the moment i havent got ubuntu on my comp i have win
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: they do for me if there are less then a 100 objects in said folder. I used the system32 as a test, as it has many small files in it
<kaddi> WayneC: sorry I must have misunderstood you, which password are you missing?
<WayneC>  my admin pw was on my old hdd witch unfortunatly got fried ie whant dead
<kaddi> your admin pw for your windows installation or your ubuntu installation or something else all together?
<WayneC> i missing my adminastrater pw for my ubuntu mailing list ie list.ubuntu.com
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: but in general I don't think you can compare intel-problems between jaunty in karmic. I find that karmic is running rather smoothely and definitely more stable on my old pc than jaunty has ever done on this pc
<WayneC>  i i am the  leader ie owner of ubuntu wa loco team
<WayneC> at present my computer isnt useing ubuntu its useing winxp pro
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: that sounds promising... I can't wait :)
<kaddi> WayneC:  I'm sorry I'm not familiar with the mailing lists.
<WayneC> and i useing my mobile fone for internet and useing my brother laptop witch runs vista home basic wile my brother useing my computer
<kaddi> WayneC: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2008-October/002437.html
<kaddi> WayneC: For forgotten/lost passwords for things on lists.ubuntu.com, please send your request to rt at ubuntu.com
<johanSB> Hello, could someone help me. I need to manage my desktop software. I used to use a wizard but now I only have KPackageKit, Which one would you reccomend?
<ign0ramus_work> johanSB: as a frontend to APT? Even though it is gtk, Synaptic is probably the best.
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: what are you using to show running programs? I've been switching between fancytasks, stasks and the default taskmanager, but none really are to my liking.. you know of others?
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: i've just been using the default taskmanager. I still don't like the lack of customization on the kde4 panel... I'm sure it will come, but you still can't even resize panel icons!
<johanSB> Thankyou ign0ramus_work, how can i launch synaptic?
<ign0ramus_work> johanSB: first you have to install it: "sudo apt-get install synaptic" ... then, you can find it in your menu or use "kdesudo synaptic" to launch it.
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: well stasks allows you to change the size of the icons of running programs, but in general it's not possible. I also noticed, when using the digital clock the chosen font only applies to the time. If you add a date this will be displayed in the system font, not the chosen font
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: yup... noticed the same thing.  I know they're working on a lot of bugfixes and stuff, but the customization is nowhere near what I've come to expect from KDE
<johanSB> ign0ramus_work: Thank you, I'm installing it.
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: hehe, but in their defence, I tried to change the date format in gnome the other day.. that is simply not possible via gui. You select a language and you use it's settings. KDE offers nice options in systemsettings to set everything differently :)
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: oh no question, even a half-broken kde 4.0 gave more options than the default GNOME, but it really seems like the amount of customization and options don't seem to be a big priority :(
<WayneC> thanks
<WayneC> email sent
<kaddi> :)
<WayneC> i brb
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: I haven't really checked out kde 4.3 yet. I really only installed karmic on my old pc and see if it started (which it didn't at first) but now it's mind blowing.. it runs on less than 200Mb here and CPU usage is usually low as well. On Jaunty I'm usually close to a Gig, when everything is running :(
<kaddi> I suppose they definitely did some improvements there and from what I heard 4.3 finally features different backgrounds for different desktops without a hack and similar stuff
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: do you know in particular, what may be causing the difference?
<kaddi> ign0ramus_work: not really, no.
<kaddi> gotta run
<kaddi> sry
<ign0ramus_work> kaddi: bye!
<kaddi> I'll be back in 3 hours, in case you'll still be there ;)
 * genii sips
<Michiel_H> Hi. I need some help with a Kubuntu laptop. I have recently upgraded the system. That also meant upgrading from KDE 3 to KDE 4. Since the upgrade, NetworkManager will no longer connect to wireless internet. It can see the available networks, but choosing one and providing the correct password does not work. This goes for both the new Network Manager widget and the old KNetworkManager.
<Michiel_H> Could someone help me out?
<ign0ramus_work> Michiel_H: What kind of encryption are you using?
<Michiel_H> ign0ramus_work: WPA-personal
<ign0ramus_work> Michiel_H: hmm... that should work, but NM has been known to be a little funky with WPA.  Can you connect if you turn off encryption (temporarily, of course)?
<Michiel_H> ign0ramus_work: I haven't tried. Although it has no trouble with eth0. If you believe it will help, I'll turn the encryption off and try.
<ign0ramus_work> Michiel_H: yeah, i mean it's worth a shot.  and it will rule some things out if it does connect.
<ign0ramus_work> Michiel_H: also, I'm just not a big fan of NM in general (too flaky), and I use wicd instead.  Usually it's one of the first things i install on a fresh install.
<ign0ramus_work> wow. the factoid for network-manager only applies up until Gutsy... maybe time to update?
<Michiel_H> ign0ramus_work: Ah, the Network Manager widget can connect if the network has no encryption.
<Michiel_H> ign0ramus_work: Well, the widget tells me it has connected, but I cannot visit any websites...
<ign0ramus_work> Michiel_H: does a ping or apt-get update work?
<Michiel_H> ign0ramus_work: When I changed the encryption, the internet was dropped for a while. :p But yes, without encryption, the laptop can connect.
<ign0ramus_work> Michiel_H: Then it seems to be due to the flakiness of NM and WPA.  I haven't used it in a while; see if there are any special new options for WPA. Else, I'd just install wicd and not have to give it a second thought with WPA or otherwise :)
<Michiel_H> ign0ramus_work, A bit silly, since it worked fine before the upgrade. It also works perfectly on my Gentoo laptop, and that one's bleeding edge.
<ign0ramus_work> Michiel_H: I agree that it is silly, but I have spent entirely too many hours in this very room with this problem occurring over and over.  You are right in saying that it should work. But in many cases, it doesn't.
<Michiel_H> ign0ramus_work: This is my parent's laptop and it just needs to 'work'. So if wicd will work, that's fine. But I have no experience with it. Is it easy to install/configure?
<ign0ramus_work> Michiel_H: very. http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<Michiel_H> ign0ramus_work: I'm currently installing it. I'll let you know how it works out. Thanks.
<ign0ramus_work> Michiel_H: it's in the repos, and installing it will remove network-manager and the widget.  sorry, i had to look busy for a moment :P
<ign0ramus_work> w00t! 5:00 here.  See you guys later :P
<Michiel_H> ign0ramus_work: It seems the package manager isn't smart enough to first download wicd, and only then deleting network-manager.
<Michiel_H> Ah, too late. :-)
<Michiel_H> Can anyone else help me? Without network-manager or wicd, what's a temporary way to get internet through eth0, so I can download wicd?
<Michiel_H> Thanks.
<Dragnslcr> Michiel_H- I just had that problem myself yesterday
<Dragnslcr> Open up /etc/network/interfaces as root
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: Done.
<Dragnslcr> auto eth0     iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Dragnslcr> Add those two lines to the file
<it-39> hello
<Dragnslcr> Then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<Michiel_H> Hm.
<Dragnslcr> Oh, was there already a line there about eth0?
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: Nope.
<Dragnslcr> Did you put those on two separate lines?
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: Yep.
<Dragnslcr> Weird
<Dragnslcr> Run ifconfig. What does it list for interfaces?
<avihayb> Michiel_H: can you not set it up with ifconfig and dhclient?
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: My fault! I copied your second line incorrectly.
<Dragnslcr> Heh, not being able to copy/paste makes it harder, doesn't it
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr, avihayb: Still no internet, though.
<Dragnslcr> Check ifconfig
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: It shows eth0.
<Dragnslcr> Does it list an IP address for it?
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: It shows an inet6 address.
<Dragnslcr> Should be the second line, starts with inet addr
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: Second line inet addr shows 127.0.0.1
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: That doesn't seem right.
<Dragnslcr> For eth0?
<Michiel_H> Yep
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that isn't right
<Dragnslcr> Does ifconfig list lo?
<Michiel_H> That info was in the interfaces file. Should I have removed those lines?
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: Yeah, it shows lo.
<Dragnslcr> Is the address for lo 127.0.0.1?
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: Yes,
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<it-39> i have installed kde 4.3 now need to configure a second monitor on my ati hd2600 is possible? sorry for my bad english! i'm italian user
<Dragnslcr> Your interfaces file should look something like this- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/257156/
<avihayb> it-39 : does the usual way (the system settings applet) work?
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: It's solved. You don't want to know what I did wrong. ;-) Ok, I'll tell ya. There was still a second typo in that second line.
<it-39> not work :(
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: I must be tired.
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: Thanks a lot!
<Dragnslcr> It's always the obvious stuff
<Dragnslcr> No problem
<Michiel_H> Yes it is.
<Dragnslcr> It could have been worse. You could have forgotten to plug in the Ethernet cable
<Dragnslcr> That's bitten me a few times
<Michiel_H> Dragnslcr: Well, in my sleep-deprived state I'm capable of anything. Even that. But in this case the cable was firmly connected. ;-)
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<it-39> avihayb the applet see only one monitor
<avihayb> have you restarted x-server since you pluged the monitor?
<it-39> yes i have restarted a pc
<it-39> where is the xrandr command for add a second monitor left to monitor number one?
<avihayb> well, I've looked around, and found this: http://www.blackpoolcomputerclub.co.uk/2009/04/dell-inspiron-ati-radeon-hd2600-twin.html
<it-39> tanks avihayb
<avihayb> it-39: wait, it's not from ATI
<avihayb> let me have a look at theire main site
<it-39> ok
<avihayb> it-39: was it working fine in 4.2?
<it-39> no :( whork fine only on gnome
<avihayb> ok, this link is from AMD's site, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.2&lang=English
<avihayb> there is one guy that sais that it helped him, but he can't get 3d effects to work
<avihayb> *says
<avihayb> and this guy says he managed to get it all to work: http://www.joelanman.com/archives/7
<avihayb> All I find about problems with your card seem to be more then 6 months old
<it-39> avihayb tank's again...you hae a feedbak if this drive whork fine on dual head whith big desktop setting??
<sillyBeef> Hi. I am in need of some assistance. this here is not 1 simple question, it is a rather long journey. It all starts with fixing microphone, but There are allot of small issues on the way. First of all. I have found a temporary way to fix mic which involves deactivating drivers, rebooting, then activate them again without rebooting. Now when running lsmod when the microphone is working I get this output "ctxfi"  84136 "used by" 2 , while w
<sillyBeef>  running lsmod when mic is not working i get "used by" 3 at the same line. anyone able to join me on this journey ?
<avihayb> it-39:  yes, but on older linux systems
<it-39> ha ok!
<it-39> now i go... good night  ... ciao avihayb grazie :)
<DrEvilFish> I need help with ubuntu update
<James147> DrEvilFish: what exatly do you need help with?
<DrEvilFish> When I try to update I keep getting this ----->E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<DrEvilFish> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<James147> DrEvilFish: run "sudo dpkg --configure --pending"
<DrEvilFish> Im new to Ubuntu and dont know how to find it
<James147> are you useing ubuntu or kubuntu?
<DrEvilFish> ubuntu
<James147> run terminal from the start menu
<James147> once it is open type into it "sudo dpkg --configure --pending" without the quotes
<James147> it should prompt for a password, enter your users password
<DrEvilFish> OK Im trying that now
<DrEvilFish> Its updating...Thanks for the help!!!
<James147> DrEvilFish: No problem
<aqui1a> Does anyone know how to fix it so that sound works when viewing Flash (i.e. on YouTube)? :)
<apparle> plz suggest how to connect to google talk using port 443
<James147_> aqui1a: read somewhere that you need to reinstall flash could try that
<aqui1a> Should I uninstall it first then?
<James147_> aqui1a: best bet
<aqui1a> Okie doke ;) thanks
<apparle> plz tell me something similar to gtalk
<James147_> apparle: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2383/kubuntu_access_google_talk_kopete/
<aqui1a> james147_ I'm new to linux, should I use the app manager to uninstall and reinstall?
<apparle> James147_: here is the problem I can't use 5223
<James147_> aqui1a: in konsole, or terminal.. or what ever command line program you have type "sudo aptitude pruge flashplugin-installer" then when thats finished "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer"
<aqui1a> Very helpful, thanks a lot James
<apparle> aqui1a: wati
<apparle> aqui1a: wait
<apparle> its purge and not pruge
<James147_> opps yeah
<aqui1a> lol Yeah hehe figured that out when the warning came up :) tx
<James147_> apparle: try the hotot i linked just use the port you need instead, not sure if it will work but worth a try
<James147_> howto^^
<apparle> it doesn't work
<James147_> apparle:why carnt you use the default port?
<apparle> blocked by college server..........
<James147_> :(
<aqui1a> Hmm, that didn't seem to work :(
<Dragnslcr> apparle- you can only connect to a Jabber server on ports that it's listening on
<aqui1a> I've tried Firefox, Konqueror, and Opera. The sound in Flash works in none of them
<James147_> Dragnlcr: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=27930 - look like it listens on 2 ports
<James147_> cant seem to get it to work on 443
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I was about to ask if GTalk listens on 443
<afief> I am on Ubuntu 9.04, is there a way to install KDE4.3 without installing 4.2 first?
<Dragnslcr> afief- er, 4.2 is installed by default
<Dragnslcr> Oh, wait
<James147_> aqui1a: try downloading and installing flash from adobes site
<Dragnslcr> Sorry, misread that
<aqui1a> I've tried that James, still no luck :)
<Dragnslcr> afief- there's a link in the topic for installing 4.3. You can probably add the backports PPA and then install kubuntu-desktop
<Dragnslcr> I'm not certain that it will work correctly, but you can try it
<James147_> aqui1a: have you closed and restarted all browser windows after installing it?
<aqui1a> Yep
<aqui1a> Didn't first time, so did again with all shut
<James147_> aqui1a: try closing all applications thatm might be useing sound
<James147_> aqui1a: amarok kmix dragon player etc
<aqui1a> Ok :)
<heinkel_111> which repositories are present on the kubuntu dvd?
<Dragnslcr> There's a known issue with Flash and (I believe) pulseaudio. I usually ran into it with Amarok, so that might be the first one to try closing
<heinkel_111> is it only the main repository, or multiverse too?
<aqui1a> Still nothing :(
<James147_> aqui1a: from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384 - If you are using amd64 Jaunty, there is a very good chance that 64 bit flash 10 is not playing through pulseaudio. For some reason the adobe devs decided that flash should use dmix rather than default for sound output. Luke Yelavich will be providing an update soon that will basically do this but you can do it yourself now: Edit your ~/.asoundrc file and add these lines. T
<James147_>  redirect flash to pulseaudio for you.
<James147_> pcm.!dmix {
<James147_>  type pulse
<James147_>  }
<aqui1a> I#m not using AMD64
<James147_> pcm.!dmix {
<James147_>  type pulse
<James147_>  }
#kubuntu 2009-08-22
<aqui1a> Huh
<James147_> miss type :)
<aqui1a> lol I'm confused
<aqui1a> Do I type that into Konsole?
<James147_> aqui1a: no, was stored in clipboard and pasted by mistake
<aqui1a> Ah ok lol
<James147_> aquila:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7208079 might help
<apparle> hey anything working??
<apparle> of my gtalk problem
<James147_> apparle: not yet :(
<apparle> pidgin can connect
<apparle> is there anyother jabber client other than kopete which is kde/qt
<James147_> not that i know of
<linuxpoet> Armorak doesn't import my mp3 collection correctly (although If I double click when searching the hard drive it can play them)
<linuxpoet> any ideas?
<James147_> linuxpoet: what do you mean by incorrectly?
<linuxpoet> I mean it never shows up
<linuxpoet> It says it imports and every time I start up it does what looks like checking for new music
<linuxpoet> but in the collection screen, nothing is there
<linuxpoet> If I click files, and click an mp3 it will play it
<James147_> linuxpoet: Configure > amarok > Collection, is it scanning the right folders?
<linuxpoet> Yes
<linuxpoet> /media/A605/music
<linuxpoet> I also have scan folders recursively checked
<James147_> linuxpoet: you could try going to Files and  copying/moving a mp3 to collection from there (would only do one a s a test for now)
<linuxpoet> Tried that via drag and drop
<linuxpoet> doesn't take
<James147_> not drag and drop, right click move or copy to collection
<James147_> see if that works
<linuxpoet> ok
<James147_> linuxpoet: what version of amarok are you useing?
<linuxpoet> 2.0.2
<James147_> linuxpoet: you might want to try upgrading to 2.1, i find it handels collection better then 2.02
<linuxpoet> are there debs?
<James147_> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download
<harjot> My USB ports or sometihng drops out after 30+ mins , even those connected!
<harjot> anyboddy know anything concerning the above
<harjot> ?
<linuxpoet> ok I will give that a shot
<harjot> how do i restart the usb module?>
<James147_> linuxpoet: that link folles to the kubuntu backport repositys, it will update you to kde 4.3 as well
<nejode> harjot: I've seen  a couple of problems like that on Lenovo laptops
<harjot> nejode: it never happened before i reinstalled kubuntu'
<tommy> hi
<nejode> harjot: try unloading the module and reloading it
<Guest56564> has anyone got glut libaries installed?
<harjot> nejode: how?
<nejode> harjot: try sudo modprobe -r usb_storage && modprobe usb_storage
<gogy> hola
<gogy> alguien que hable spañol
<gogy> que em ayude porfavor
<nejode> gogy: ve a #kubuntu-es
<nejode> #ubuntu-es, #ubuntu-ve, #ubuntu-co, #ubuntu-ar, etc
<tommaso> i've got some problems with the flash player on firefox
<tommaso> it works fine in the beginning, audio and video perfect then suddenly the audio stops playing
<James147_> tommaso:have you tryed reinstalling flash? some that have reporrted no sound found that worked
<James147_> tommaso: although not sure why it worked then just stoped :S
<tommaso> james: it happens after an hour or two, it works than stops working. how can I reinstall the flash player? i installed it through firefox
<tommaso> if I close firefox and restart it, it solves the problem but then it happens again, not soon, but after a certain amount of time
<James147_> tommaso: if you installed it through firefox then maby in firefoxs addons manager... otherwise try "sudo aptitude purge flashplayer-installer flashplayer-nonfree"
<James147_> tommaso: then "sudo aptitude install flashplayer-installer
<tommaso> james: in the addons I can disable it but uninstall thought
<tommaso> though
<tommaso> now i'll try with the terminal
<James147_> tommaso: after you uninstall it make sure its gone be resatring firefox and seeing if it still works :)
<tommaso> james: I just checked synaptics, adobeflashplugin and flash-plugin installer are installed
<harjot> nejode: here is the output of restarting modules
<harjot> WARNING: Error inserting libusual (/lib/modules/2.6.24-24-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/libusual.ko): Operation not permitted
<harjot> FATAL: Error inserting usb_storage (/lib/modules/2.6.24-24-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko): Operation not permitted
<tommaso> flashplugin non free is not installed
<James147> tommaso: uninstall all flash
<tommaso> jaems: thank you I'm doing it. the problem is that I have to wait to check if it works because this problem happens only after a while. thank you btw!
<datag> hi there. i just tested kubuntu 9.04 (maybe as a replacement for my gentoo system) and had following issue: sometimes i'm unable to shutdown/logout. there are several forum threads and some bug reports, but none helps me solving this. someone said a workaround is to turn off sound notification, but that didn't fix it. any ideas? could please someone lead me to _the_ main bug report please?
<datag> oh, using kde 4.3 from backports
<harjot> nejode: u there?
<nejode> harjot: did you use "sudo" before the command?
<apparle> James147: I found it
<James147> apparle: how?
<apparle> James147: I am using Psi
<datag> hm, seems i found it; bug  #201569. very strange
<tommaso> another problem I have: my current resolution is 1360/768. it is selected correctly in the ubuntu's display settings. the problem is that when I log in the system, it doesn't load the correct resolution. but if I go to the display menù, the mere thing of starting it makes ubuntu "remember" the resolution I selected before and it automatically switches to that. how can I make ubuntu "remember" when the system starts without going to the display settings?
<nejode> harjot: still there?
<James147> tommaso: what graphics card do you have>
<maniere> k
<tommaso> james: ati radeon x500. I think it supports the resolution I'm using
<James147> tommaso: its an weird resalution, standard ones tend to be 1280x768 or 1024x768
<tommaso> james: ubuntu seems not to be able to load the resolution at startup. BTW: I'm using an external monitor since my laptop monitor doesn't work, maybe that is the problem
<tommaso> I forgot to mention this thing earlier, sorry
<James147> tommaso: and you have to go to system settings >display to resize it every reboot?
<tommaso> james: yes it is weird, because my monitor is a small widescreen but it is the suggested resolution.
<tommaso> james: yes I have to do so but I don't have to change the settings, I just need to open the window and it resizes automatically
<James147> tommaso: only thing i can suggest is to edit your xorg.conf file
<James147> tommaso: but you will have to look up how to do that as i dont know enough about it to help you very well
<James147> tommaso: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 might help
<tommaso> james: i think the problem is the laptop screen, ubuntu detects first the laptop screen which is still active (but with no light) and it applies the lapton resolution to my external screen
<James147> hmm
<tommaso> when I go to the settings ubuntu becomes aware of the correct resolution and resizes it automatically
<tommaso> i tried to disable the laptop screen but it doesn't save the setting after rebooting
<tommaso> i have to disable it manually every time
<James147> tommaso: not sure how to get it to auto detect an external monitor
<tommaso> james: yes i think that what I should get ubuntu to do
<tommaso> thank you the same
<tommaso> james: i think the solution would be editing the Xorg conf file as you said but I don't think I'm able to do it
<James147> tommaso:my laptop dose the same thing
<James147> tommaso: there may be a workaround useing xrand
<James147> xrandr
<tommaso> i guess using an external monitor instead of the laptop screen is not a common situation
<tommaso> i guess they're working on it for next releases: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17509/
<tommaso> is there a way to add the display menu to my start up menu so that I have to do just one click to resize the resolution?
<James147> system settings > advanced > auto start... but i am looking into a xrandr to see if that can do it
<James147> then we should beable to just run that command at startup without going through system settings
<tommaso> thank you very much
<James147> tommaso: xrandr -s 1280x1024
<tommaso> james: I should do this at everystartup?
<James147> yeah, you should be able to put it in a script and auto run it at start up
<James147> try it just incommand line for now to see if it works
<tommaso> ok
<tommaso> Size 1280x1024 not found in available modes
<James147> change 1280x1024 to your wanted resalutions :)
<tommaso> because it's a widescreen i suppose
<tommaso> yes
<James147> tommaso: do you know how to create scripts?
<tommaso> here I am I'm sorry
<tommaso> the command just made my screen turn black
<tommaso> so I had to change the resolution with my laptop screen which is hard to see
<tommaso> so the command doesn't seem to work
<tommaso> I don't know why
<Walzmyn> how can i make the task bar have full opasicty?
<Walzmyn> err, excuse me, the panel
<James147> tommaso: does it make both monitors go blank?
<tommaso> james: only the external monitor
<James147> tommaso: try xrandr --auto
<tommaso> James: "try command not found
<tommaso> excuse me
<tommaso> i'm retrying
<tommaso> i included try by mistake
<James147> hehe
<tommaso> ok it doesn't do nothing so maybe it works
<tommaso> I should try it at startup
<James147> tommaso:xrandr --auto works for me, sets reaaslution to the largets screen and the other gets cropped
<James147> unplug the monitor
<James147> and run it again
<James147> that resets my laptop to its default
<tommaso> if I unplug it and then plug it again, the resolution is already correct
<tommaso> i have to reboot the system to see if it works
<James147> unplug and runn the command without the external
<James147> for me that disabled my second monitor again
<tommaso> ok i'm trying i'm going out of this chat room and then I'm coming back
<James147> kk
<Walzmyn> James147: are you using two monitors that are both standard width or wide screen?
<James147> i am useing one widescreen and one standard on my desktop, only have a widescreen on my laptop, but i dont use external monitors with that
<Walzmyn> That's the boat i'm in. Widescreen laptop, standard external. It was annoying to have the edges of the screens chopped off
<James147> Walzmyn: have mine set up in xorg useing nvidia-settings, but was testing my laptop to help tommaso
<James147> Walzmyn: if your useing both screens at once you can have one screen next to the other at differnet resalutions, ranther then overlapping
<Walzmyn> James147: yeah, i was using nvidia-settings as well
<Walzmyn> yeah, but it makes the whole "screen" one height. So the widescreen gets the top or bottom edge trimmed off
<Walzmyn> What is that mode thing that just went by?
<tommaso> hi james here I am. it worked. actually I didn't even need to run the command. I did what you told me previously, to make krandtray start along with kde at startup. and that is enough to make the monitor select the correct resolution
<James147> tommaso: good good
<tommaso> james: thank you very much james, you solved it!
<James147> tommaso: no problem
<James147> walzmyn: dont know of a good way to make mirrored screens look good at different resalutions but placing the monitors side by side so you have 2 screens works well
<James147> Walzmyn: only cant see a way to do that in system settings
<James147> Walzmyn:xrandr --output VGA --reight-of LVDS   should set them up side be side
<James147> replacing VGA and LVDS with the names of the displays
<James147> found by running xrandr
<Walzmyn> James147: i had all those options in nvidia-settings and that was still my problem
<Walzmyn> it's ok, i've put that monitor back in storage.
<Walzmyn> maybe i'll give it a go sometime and see if it'll work
 * Walzmyn goes to feed the dogs
<jess> i need some help. i have a kubuntu 8.10 and my usb ports stopped working. any ideas on how to fix it?
<Walzmyn> jess you try rebooting?
<jess> yes didn't work
<Walzmyn> jess: interesting. I'm not sure.
<Walzmyn> jess: there a reason you're not using 9.04?
<jess> yes it kept freezing my computer and every other time i started it up it would basically crash
<Walzmyn> jess I'm looking but i'm not familiar with USB backend stuff, sorry.
<Walzmyn> jess:  just covering bases, it didn't get turned off in the bios did it?
<jess> i'm not sure how would i check that?
<Walzmyn> jess: if you haven't been playing around in bios, they it shouldn't have gotten changed
<Walzmyn> jess: but to check you'd just have to look for the option somewhere in the bios options to enable/disable USB
<jess> is there a way i can check it anyway?
<James147> jess: whats the output of "cat /proc/modules | grep usb"
<Walzmyn> there ya go. someone that knows what they're doing
<James147> not really :)
<James147> just checking to see if the modules are loaded, if thats the problem
<Walzmyn> well, I knew that command was there, but i didn't know what is was :)
<jess> ok if they are loaded?
<jess> then what?
<James147> did they work at anypoint in the past?
<jess> yes they were just working yesterday and now today nothing?
<jess> could they get shorted from a power outage?
<James147> then its unlikly to be a bios setting  :(
<James147> never hear of it before
<Walzmyn> jess: what type of computer/  how old?
<James147> jess: did "cat /proc/modules | grep usb" output anyhting?
<jess> gateway don't really remember when i got it
<jess> any idea the best way to reinstall the drivers if i need to?
<James147> one thing you could try is to see if they work in a live cd
<jess> i am waiting on it to boot up so i can check that. i am on my laptop right now
<jess> can not check right now starting to lightning here really bad. if you come up with anything else please e-mail me at jnswebdesigns@smithbiz.net thank you. and good night
<Isum> Using 9.04...if fglrx installation fails...then replacing xorg.conf with a backup should allow me to get back in....right?
<James147> Isum: if the abckups arent broken then yea, also think i read somewhere that the latest verison of xorg dont require a xorg.conf to work so you could try renaming xorg.conf if the backups fail;.
<Isum> James147: Ok, I'll give that a shot. Yeah, I replaced it with both the backup I made and the failsafe and I still can't get into xwin.
<James147> Isum: give it a shot without the xorg.conf then worst that can happen is it still dosent work :S remember to back it up ;)
<Isum> Doesn't the DVD come with a repair feature?
<James147> Isum: not sure
<James147> Isum: do you have a ndidia graphics card?
<Isum> ati
<James147> nvidia ^^
<Isum> Radeon HD 3200
<James147> :(
<Isum> Is ok, I'm used to it
<Isum> I have one on my desktop too:)
<James147> no, its just i know a way for nvidia to setup xorg.conf easily
<Isum> I'll get it purrin' eventually.
<Isum> Oh, too bad.
<James147> hmm, you might want to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<James147> but i donthtink dpkg will edit it if it has been modified... http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2006/06/msg01009.html
<Isum> yeah, getting rid of xorg is not helping
<k4ever> hi all.  i'm having trouble mounting drives using dolphin (kde 4.3/jaunty).  my sd card mounts as read-only.  when i try to mount my windows partition (ntfs) i get the following error:  An error occured while accessing 'Volume (ntfs)', the system responded: kdesu: Unknown option 'comment'.
<k4ever> ...i've used thunar and nautilus on the same system and they work fine.  just dolphin and all of kde 4.3 are having the problem
<James147> k4ever: whats the contents of /etc/fstab (http://paste.ubuntu.com/)
<k4ever> hold on
<k4ever> James147:  pasted fstab.  hope i did it right.  haven't used it in a while
<James147> k4ever: post a link here as well so i can get to it :)
<k4ever> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257275/
<James147> to get the ntfs to mount you can add and entry to fstab
<James147> k4ever: along te lines of;  /dev/sdXX /media/windows ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<James147> k4ever: where /dev/sdXX is the actual ntfs drive and /media/windows exists and is empty
<k4ever> ok, what about the write problem with the sd card?  i have to mount with thunar to get it to work right.  dolphin won't play nice
<James147> k4ever:mount a sd card with dolphin and post the output of "mount"
<k4ever> standby, i'm editing fstab right now
<James147> k4ever: after you edit fstab (and create /media/windows) run "sudo mount -a" to mount anyhting added to fstab
<k4ever> forgot to add blank line to fstab
<k4ever> James147:  how do i get the output from mount?
<James147> k4ever: mount only outputs on errors
<k4ever> do you want me to mount the drive manually (from the command line) or from dolphin?
<James147> k4ever: or do you mean just "mount"?
<James147> k4ever:the ntfs drive from command line - it should be auto mounted on boot form now on (or via sudo mount -a)
<Isum> damn, I can't believe it. Looks like I"M going to have to reinstall
<James147> Isum: why?
<Isum> replacing/deleting xord won't let me back into xwin...still get scrambled screen
<Isum> Don't know what else to do.
<Isum> s/xord/xorg
<k4ever> James147:  you said to mount the sd card with dolphin and post the output of mount.  what did you mean by "post the output of mount"?
<Isum> good thing I didn't have anything important saved yet
<James147> k4ever: mount the sd in dolphin and type "mount" in command line, post the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<James147> Isum: if you dont have anything important then a reinstall is the eaist way... another muight be to create a small partition at the end, install it there (without grub) and stealing the xorg from that
<James147> Isum: If you reintall I suggest creating /home as a seprate partition (helps when you need to reinstall :) )
<k4ever> http://paste.ubuntu.com/257282/
<Isum> Yeah, I thought the installer would do that automatically. SuSE does, that's what I use on my desktop...
<James147> Isum:meh, I tend to always manually partition
<k4ever> wow, i did not know you could do that.  get all of the current mount information by just typing mount
<James147> k4ever: /dev/sdb1 is mounted rw, can you write to it at all?
<Isum> James147: MIght it help to remove the fglrx packages?
<James147> Isum: dont know what they are :D
<k4ever> James147: no.  i think the sd card might be corrupted. is there a way to run scandisk on it from linux or should i just do it from windows?
<Isum> James147: fglrx-amdcccle and fglrx-kernel-source....and fglrx-modaliases
<James147> k4ever: try "sudo mkdir /media/KELVINTILT2/test"
<James147> k4ever:and ls /media/KELVINTILT2 to make usre its there :)
<k4ever> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/KELVINTILT2/test': Read-only file system
<James147> Isum: you could try, not sure it will work though
<James147> k4ever:do you have another usb stick to test?
<k4ever> i unmounted it from dolphin, then remounted it using thunar.  i can write to it with thunar.  something is wrong with dolphin
<k4ever> i might have another usb stick.  give me a minute
<James147> k4ever: give me the output of mount after mounting it with dolphin and thunar
<k4ever> here is mount output for same card mounted with thunar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257284/
<Isum> hello
<Isum> James147: winrar
<James147> Isum: ^^
<k4ever> i mounted with thunar.  then created a folder with thunar.  no problems.  i did not umount.  i switched to dolphin and clicked on the directory.  i then tried to create a folder.  dolphin would not let me.  i then switched back to thunar and now thunar is saying the device is mounted read-only.  dolphin is screwing up the drive and somehow making it read-only.
<James147> k4ever: never seen it do that before
<Isum> wtf........
<Isum> James147: Forgive me, I"m new to Ubuntu...is there some reason why my root pass might not be the same as my login pass?
<James147> k4ever: what os are you running? (ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu etc)
<James147> Isum: it never is some some reason :S its ment to be by default
<Isum> James147: Kubuntu
<k4ever> i'm running xubuntu jaunty 64bit with kde 4.3 from kubuntu repositories
<James147> Isum: su root has never worked for me without chaning the root pass first
<James147> Isum: to change root password do sudo passwd root
<James147> k4ever: any reason your not just runnong kubuntu?
<k4ever> i'm away from home for a few weeks.  was running windows 7 and got tired of it.  decided to switch back to ubuntu.  only had an xubuntu 64 bit livecd in my laptop case.  installed it, played around with xfce then kde 4.3 came out.  decided to give it a try.  instead of nuking whole installation just installed from repositories over xubuntu.
<Isum> James147: Ok, back to normal. So...in the future we both know how to remedy that little problem, no?
<James147> Isum: reinstall the system ? :)
<Isum> James147: Ha ha....y'know...I always feel like that's a form of surrender.
<James147> k4ever: are the devices mounted as ro (via "mount") when you carnt write to them?
<James147> Isum:I tend to think of it as getting a shiny new system :D
<k4ever> mount still showing it as rw:  /dev/sdb1 on /media/KELVINTILT2 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,utf8,shortname=winnt,uid=1001)
<James147> k4ever: try "sudo echo "bleep" >> /media/KELVINTILT2/bleeped"
<k4ever> bash: /media/KELVINTILT2/bleeped: Read-only file system
<James147> k4ever: that is really really wieard
<k4ever> yeah.  kinda spooky.  mount is showing it as read-write
<James147> k4ever: I would suggest a reboot if you havent already... never know
<k4ever> James147:  i have.  i've had this problem for two days.  google it to no end.  rebooted several times.  something with kde and hal is screwing up my drive.
<James147> k4ever: Just to check, the card dosent have a switch to make it read only/writelocked?
<k4ever> no, its a microsd.
<James147> k4ever: only other thing i can think to try is to reformat it and see
<k4ever> the card reader doesn't have a lock switch, either
<k4ever> ouch.  its got 7gb worth of songs and data on it.  i could try to scandisk with windows
<James147> k4ever: I would back it all up anyway... just in case
<k4ever> ok.  well i'm going to try to find another usb drive to test.  i might have another one in my car.  then i will play around with it in windows.  thanks for your help.  will come back here later and post anything that i find.
<James147> kk cya
<coreyman> I don't have a mouse hooked up, how can i access the menu and bring up terminal?
<James147> coreyman: in kde alt+F2
<James147> coreyman:for runner
<coreyman> thanks
<James147> coreyman: alt+F1 for menu
<Isum> James147: Ubuntu has four package managers?
<James147> Isum: Probally why?
<maco> apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, kpackagekit?
<Isum> James147: Well..wondering what they are and why you would need four
<James147> Although apt-get is the abckend to all
<maco> well dpkg is the backend to all
<maco> update-manager uses python-apt as the backend. im not sure that it uses apt-get under that..i thought they were parallel
<James147> dont know...
<James147> aptitude is great for command line, kpackagekit is kde4s and synaptic is gnoms
<James147> gnomes
<coreyman> answer to your question, you only need one.
<James147> coreyman: depends on your needs, you will need dpkg and apt-get, the others are optional but nice
<coreyman> yea i only use apt-get but like was stated, dpkg is the backend.
<James147> I tend to like aptitude... for the ability to mark packages as auto installed
<coreyman> wow this raid card is so stupid
<James147> ^^
<MehmetAli> hello I am trying to install KUBUNTU, on setup at final screen , which we click install! button it tries to create the partitions, but in %5 it says failed to creat EXT3 file system partition
<James147> MehmetAli: is there only one partition on the system?
<coreyman> I'm only able to detect one device at a time on this card from within ubuntu I'm guessing...... The bios will only boot from a device plugged in to sata port 1, grub is set up for the device to be booted from sata port 0.... The live cd doesn't see my drive on sata port 1
<MehmetAli> I have two NTFS partitions on same hardisk. and I have free partition 12gb.. so When i choose it in ubuntu.. it took 580 to swap, and rest amounr like 11 to ext3..
<MehmetAli> and final screen it says language user name, and partition info which will format, when i click install
<MehmetAli> it fails to create partition in %5
<James147> MehmetAli: did you select manual partitions or one of the automated options?
<MehmetAli> yes i tried like that too.. actually i erased both automatic EXT3 and SWAP partitions that have been created.. i had 12 gb. free
<MehmetAli> so manually created 1gb swap and rest EXT3, also tried ext4..
<MehmetAli> that screen went next step.. but again in install screen failed to create partition.
<James147> MehmetAli: you could try manually formating the partiton iva command line
<MehmetAli> oh... well is there wiki for this? because this is my second day for linux :)
<MehmetAli> i have basic msdos  knowledge but not gnu yet.
<James147> MehmetAli: i should be able to guide you though it :)
<MehmetAli> well right now im in windows, so i just checked from computer management section, its showing two partitions that kubuntu created, but not file system types.. so i would appriciate if u guide.
<James147> MehmetAli: Do you only have hte one computer?
<MehmetAli> yea, im student..
<James147> :D
<MehmetAli> and i dont live in campus anymore
<James147> did the network work in the live cd?
<MehmetAli> oh yes... thats great.. so if i run live, i can open shell over there. rite ?
<James147> yeah, live cd is the entire system on a disk :) if you boot into it now and call me when you get back (quassel is the default irc client in kubuntu)
<MehmetAli> oki,, so c u from live kubuntu in 5 minutes james.. thanks for help.
<James147> no problem
<americanadian> hey is there anyone available for assistance?
<americanadian> i'm trying to access my cd-rom drive to install another distro of linux but it won't read the cdrom?
<James147> americanadian: Kubuntu wont read it? or your bios?
<americanadian> the error message is: "an error occurred while accessing 'pc floppy drive', the system responded mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device"
<James147> fd0... isent that for flopy disks? thourght cds where cdX
<americanadian> i guess so
<americanadian> if that's the case, i don't see cdX at all
<James147> americanadian: what gives you that error?
<americanadian> just: Home, Network, Root, Trash, PC Floppy Disk
<americanadian> clicking on PC Floppy Disk
<americanadian> trying to get this old POS to boot from CD - but it goes straight to kubuntu
<americanadian> even though i tell BIOS to boot from CD first
<James147> americanadian: what are you trying to do? burn an immage to the disk, or dose the disk already contain an image?
<americanadian> the disk already has an image
<americanadian> i am just trying to install another distro
<James147> americanadian: there should be a key you can hit during boot (before grub) to get a list of bootable devices, its usualy F8 or F12
<americanadian> on this old POS, it's f2
<americanadian> and i already got a list of bootable devices - i put the CDROM first
<americanadian> before hard drive
<americanadian> but it doesn't boot from cdrom - it goes straight to kubuntu
<americanadian> hence my problem
<James147> americanadian: hmm
<americanadian> i am wondering if installing kubuntu somehow disabled the cdrom
<James147> americanadian: is it possible to boot form usb? although maby not if its old
<americanadian> it's pretty old
<James147> it shouldent have
<americanadian> USB 1
<James147> probally not then
<James147> hmm
<James147> dose the cdrom work at all?
<americanadian> it's really odd because it worked before when i decided to install kubuntu last night
<americanadian> but not now!
<americanadian> how do i check to see if the cdrom works?
<Isum> So kubuntu comes pre-installed with compiz...or these effects are just part of KDE now? I have never used 4.x
<James147> Isum: kde4 has its own desktop effects as part of kwin
<Isum> I see....
<Isum> They're pretty good..no crash so far...
<Isum> Does compiz still fail? I haven't used it since it first came out.
<James147> Isum: Not so much I dont think, but I have never really used it
<sean> hi
<James147> americanadian: is you cdrom listed in /etc/fstab?
<GinoMan_> so ya... firefox has a big ass memory leak
<James147> GinoMan_: thourght they where getting better?
<americanadian> i don't have an fstab folder
<americanadian> but i have etc/cdrom
<GinoMan_> I'm sure they are, but somehow I have a 500 MB firefox process with only 8 tabs open
<americanadian> whoops
<americanadian> i meant /cdrom/
<americanadian> no etc
<GinoMan_> .... americanadian: /etc/fstab is a file
<GinoMan_> :)
<americanadian> oh
<americanadian> thanks
<Bitty_f00f> Hi all.. yeah.. I'm having a lot of browser trouble in 9.04. Seems I can only get pages successfully with the w3m text browser.. I'm stuck
<FloodBotK1> americanadian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GinoMan_> cat /etc/fstab = ?
<James147> americanadian: fstab is a file... cat /etc/fstab
<GinoMan_> in a pastebin
<reklaw> wat up ppl
<americanadian> ok
<americanadian> got it
<GinoMan_> ...... wait... so don't use enter as punctuation.... are they saying like... if I think up a sentence, and then hit enter at the end, I should make sure I've completely thought of everything I'm gonna say before sending it instead of chatting naturally?
<GinoMan_> the just now how I've thought of something to add to what I've said
<GinoMan_> that should be discouraged?
<James147> GinoMan_: think its ment for lots of one word lines
<GinoMan_> gotcha
<GinoMan_> ..... no pun intended
<americanadian> okay James147
<americanadian> i've concluded that this cdrom drive has died
<James147> it could also be disabled in bios??
<americanadian> maybe
<americanadian> i'll start it up to be sure
<americanadian> restart
<James147> or a lose cable :)
<americanadian> i doubt it's a loose cable
<americanadian> it's an OLD laptop
 * GinoMan_ would try to help but doesn't know where to begin and isn't real interested with this
<americanadian> dell inspiron 8000
<americanadian> GinoMan_: smart move
<James147> ahh lappys tend not to have the problem as much :)
<americanadian> this laptop is a real mess
<americanadian> the display is all farked
<americanadian> i've got two split screens
<americanadian> and missing some display in the middle
<americanadian> like cutting up a picture in thirds and removing the middle portion
<americanadian> and putting the first and third portions together
<James147> thinks you need a new computer :
<americanadian> i already got plenty of computers - this one belongs to my place of work
<americanadian> one of the associate directors wanted to know if he could salvage it by putting a lightweight distro onto the laptop
<americanadian> if not, then it goes into the garbage bin
<James147> cant do much if the cdrom dont work
<GinoMan_> looks like it's borked
<GinoMan_> or more accurately, sounds like it's borked
<americanadian> yeah
<americanadian> just disabled the HDD
<americanadian> doesn't boot from CDROM
<americanadian> and yet bios recognizes it's there
<James147> americanadian: try another bootable cd in the drive
<americanadian> i've tried three already
<James147> hmm
<James147> not sure there is much else you can do
<americanadian> yeah
<americanadian> this laptop is gone
<americanadian> the graphics is horrible
<americanadian> even for a lightweight system
<MehmetAli> James147: hi again jack. i run live version, but it is not connecting internet.
<MehmetAli> sorry james!
<James147> MehmetAli: over wireless or wired?
<MehmetAli> i tried both
<James147> what version of kubuntu?
<MehmetAli> ethernet cable, and wireless. actually wireless scanned my wireless modem, and asked for passw, but didint connected.
<MehmetAli> ethernet never run.
<MehmetAli> both says connection failed
<MehmetAli> in windows both are fine
<MehmetAli> are we Admin in live mod. ?
<MehmetAli> like super user i mean
<James147> MehmetAli: what verion of kubuntu and what pc do you have
<MehmetAli> kubuntu 9.04 x386.
<James147> you are rarly root in linux, in the live cd you are user "ubuntu" but can access root via sudo or su without a password
<MehmetAli> well i goto consol and write SU... it asked pass.. i just pressed enter.. but it said something negative..
<MehmetAli> i remember but it was like no autohorization or something close to this.
<k4ever> James147:  you still out there?
<James147> k4ever yeah
<James147> most the time you dont want to use su, sudo works for most things
<k4ever> the drive had some errors on it.  i repaired it with scandisk.  now it mounts fine.
<James147> k4ever: good good
<MehmetAli> james do you think if i create partition of EXT3 from windows and try it in kubuntu setup..
<k4ever> is there a safe way to scan and repair ntfs drives with linux?
<Bitty_f00f> I seem to have the same problem as on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175229 except w3m works for me. I can google multiple times..
<James147> k4ever: Not that I know of, linux and ntfs dont work greatly togeather
<James147> MehmetAli: dont know of a way to create ext3 partitions in windows
<k4ever> darn, wonder if it will work in a virtual machine..
<James147> MehmetAli: you could partition it in windows then format it in linux though, sudo mkfs.ext3 -L VOLUMENAME /dev/sdXX , will format a partition as ext3
<James147> MehmetAli: replacing VOLUMENAME with the name you want to call it and /dev/sdXX with the actual device (probally /dev/sda2)
<James147> MehmetAli: be careful to get the right partition (/dev/sdXX) or you will end up losing data (sudo fdisk -l will list your partitions)
<MehmetAli> oh i got u jack, also bitty_food: send a link that i am checking, some laptops has this connection issues in 9.04
<Bitty_f00f> Thanks..
<MehmetAli> James147: I created ext3 and formated in windows.. now i will try to install kubuntu again. soon i will let u know. thanks
 * Bitty_f00f researches the problem a little more.. with focus on laptop issues..
<Abhi___> hi
<Abhi___> any body here?
<Abhi___> plz anyone response
<Abhi___> i am testing
<Bitty_f00f> Its quiet now
<Abhi___> what?
<Abhi___> blah
<iheartfatdudes> arg
<Bitty_f00f> Well, disabling ipv6 won't help, there isn't any on my system to begin with...
<anubis> i dont have audio from internet...what do I need to do?
<charles> what program do I need to install to extract the original file from multiple rar files?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> charles: p7zip-rar can handle them (command line)
<charles> is there any gui programs
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Probably, I never had to unrar something from GUI before tho
<leaf-sheep> charles: I think p7zip-rar will do the job for Nautilus (GUI) but I'm not sure about Dolphin.  Might does that too...
<elitrou> charles: You can try ark
<charles> ark didnt work
<mrh> hi there.  anyone awake?
<mrh> anyone have any experience with fuse-zfs?
<elitrou> mrh: can you provide more details?
<aspidites> is anyone else unable to create a new folder in dolphin via the context menu and/or file menu?
<dwidmann> aspidites: which version of Kubuntu? KDE? Dolphin?
<aspidites> kde 4.3 dolphin 1.3 kubuntu 9.04
<dwidmann> aspidites: also, where are you trying to create the folder (alluding to whether or not it is a permissions issue or not)
<aspidites> dwidmann, home folder. i've checked and reset permissions (via chown and chmod)
<dwidmann> hmmm, I've not upgraded from the last beta or rc or whatnot yet :\
<aspidites> dwidmann, i can create a folder using thunar and via command line. just not via dolphin. option simply doesnt exist, except if i add a toolbar button
<dwidmann> Doubt it will be useful, but the default shortcut for creating a folder is f10
<aspidites> dwidmann, confirmed that works. but need right-click option. (user comfort zone issue)
<aspidites> brb
<dwidmann> And it seems I have a monstrosity of a download ahead of me :(
<Abhi___> oi
<Abhi___> anybody here?
<Abhi___> fuck
<bazhang> Abhi___, watch the language please
<Abhi___> ok
<Abhi___> sorry
<Abhi___> motherfucker
<bazhang> !ohmy > Abhi___
<ubottu> Abhi___, please see my private message
<Abhi___> yea
<Abhi___> i see that
<Abhi___> sorry
<Abhi___> just for fun
<FloodBotK1> Abhi___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Abhi___, this is a support channel; did you have a support question?
<bazhang> whoops
<franco> ciao
<Aison> somehow my machine hangs on shutdown :(
<Aison> I think it's mysql process that can't be stopped
<Mamarok> Aison: which Kubuntu and which KDE are you talking about?
<Aison> Mamarok, oh, sorry, It's jaunty and kde4
<Mamarok> which kde4?
<Mamarok> there are 3 different available for jaunty
<Aison> but it's not a problem of kde4 I think, because it hangs when kde4 is terminated already
<Mamarok> recent kernel?
<Aison> 2.6.28.15
<Mamarok> yes, that's the latest
<Mamarok> do you run another MySQL server besides Akonadi?
<Aison> I run the normal mysql server 5.1.3
<Mamarok> well, by default there is only one, and that's the Akonadi one :)
<Aison> akonadi is not a mysql server, it just uses mysql as database backend
<Mamarok> did I say that?
<Mamarok> and that MySQL server is started by Akonadi, it doesn't run on start IIRC
<Aison> akonadi uses embedded mysql (by default, if you don't change it)
<Mamarok> so if that is the only one this means it is KDE4 related, as Akonadi should also shut it down when you log out of KDE
<Aison> I don't mean that, i've got a dedicated mysql server running
<Aison> this one is started by init script
<Mamarok> Aison: no, Akonadi is not an embedded server
<Mamarok> well, then you need to check your own settings if it is that one
<Aison> I said, akonadi USES mysql embedded by default
<Mamarok> Aison: wrong, Amarok uses mysqle by default, Akonadi is a normal MySQL
<vg> hi
<meisam> hi
<willi_> Hello, i have installed kubuntu with the option automatic login. But now i cannot use the sudo command. What's wrong?
<norpan111> How do i remove gnome and how do i see wich version of kubuntu thats installed int "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<norpan111> I want to see that i truly get 4.3...
<norpan111> And i want to remove gnome completely
<norpan111> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<azram_> if you want to check your kde version, type for example "konqeror --version"
<llutz> "kde4-config -v"
<tsimpson> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<norpan111> i want to check wich kde version thats being installed before i do it
<norpan111> Tjamls
<llutz> norpan111: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<norpan111> thanks, that was tjhe commandline i was looking for
<snowwhiteking> hey everyone
<norpan111> :d
<norpan111> Hey my kubuntu is acting little wierd while uninstalling ubuntu-desktop
<norpan111> sec..
<norpan111_> Hello, i get wierd erros while i try to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<norpan111_> sometnig with kubuntu-docs
<norpan111_> ok this
<norpan111_> dpkg: fel vid hantering av kubuntu-docs (--configure):
<norpan111_>  underprocess post-installation script gav felkod 1
<norpan111_> Fel uppstod vid hantering:
<norpan111_>  kubuntu-docs
<norpan111_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<norpan111_> Some of it is in swedish, but you probably get it
<FloodBotK1> norpan111_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<norpan111_> sorry
<norpan111_> An error accured at kubuntu-docs it says in english. Can somebody help me?
<norpan111> I cant remve ubuntu-desktop. i want to totaly replace kde with gnome. and the instructions you gave me DID NOT work.
<norpan111> I cant even get KDM to show?
<norpan111> wtf i just download and install kubuntu fresh instead
<norpan111> This chnel isthischannel is dead
<ussher> whats the name of the root level file manager like konqueror?  I thought it was kommander, but the screenshots look wrong
<ussher> never mind, found it.  It was krusader
<nutcase> hello @all
<nutcase> yesterday i did an aptitude full-upgrade on a kubuntu karmic koala. it pulled nvidia-185 et al, but now i get a black screen instead of kdm after reboot. Boot splash works as usual, but starting kdm makes screen black, and i cannot switch back to console. ssh is still possible. Has anyone any hint, what i should check?
<norpan> How do i install aurorae theme engine?
<norpan> i got really simple instructions last time..but i forgot
<KIAaze_> hi, I just installed kubuntu and have an nvidia graphics card. Under ubuntu, it asked me to install a proprietary driver for it. Under kubuntu, it didn't. How do I install the correct driver?
<xendon> google helps: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438
<xendon> KiAaze_
<KIAaze_> ?
<xendon> type in Kmenu driver there will be a tool to install nvideia driver
<KIAaze_> strange, I tried it before and it didn't work. Now it does. O.o
<xendon> xD
<KIAaze_> must have been the updates I did previously
<xendon> shit happends
<KIAaze_> it was 9.04...
<KIAaze_> :)
<xendon> ^^ you did dist-upgread ? already ?
<KIAaze_> no, i installed from a kubuntu 9.04 cd
<KIAaze_> and after that it didn't notice the nvidia card appearently
<KIAaze_> also, is it normal that kpackagekit closes instead of installing software when i click on ok?
<KIAaze_> apply works, but ok, just closes it
<xendon> jep .. but im not sure .. im using aptitude in console ^^
<KIAaze_> i use apt-get :p
<KIAaze_> and installed synaptic...
<xendon> aptitude is more inteligent
<xendon> try sudo apt-get aptitude ^^ i don't know if its installed on default
<xendon> oh apt-get install aptitude xD
<apparle> xendon: in wha sense is aptitude more intelligent than apt-get?
<KIAaze_> it cleans up better when removing software from what I've heard
<KIAaze_> mmh, can't activate nvidia driver... :/
<KIAaze_> I click on activate and nothing happens
<xendon> KIAaze errormassage ?
<KIAaze_> none
<xendon> mmm tryed as root ?
<norpan> How do i install aurora theme engine "sudo aptitude install kwin-style-aurora" does not work
<m4rtin> hi, I'm experiencing a problem with gwenview (in KDE 4.3) instantly crashing upon load that seems to be a dependency problem with nepomuk. Should my nepomuk.so and soprano.so files both be 4.3? my soprano.so is 4.2, despite an upgrade
<KIAaze_> aha, jockey-gtk succeeded where jockey-kde failed! :)
<KIAaze_> rebooting
<norpan> !aurorae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aurorae
<norpan> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<norpan> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<xendon> norpan google helps: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438 you need that ?
<norpan> !installthemes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installthemes
<norpan> xendon:  its ok its from gnome-look?
<norpan> I need for kwin
<norpan> this is gtk
<xendon> try kde-look =)
<norpan> xendon:  and that is a theme, aurorae i need is window decorater
<xendon> oh ..
<xendon> sry i don't know it
<norpan> xendon:  i did find it but i dont know how to install it xD
<apparle> what settings should I make to be notified if new mail comes in gmail
<norpan> how do i install window decorater themes in kubuntu? i tought there was a "get new theme" for it.. but i cant find it
<norpan> Is there a commandline for it
<norpan> Maybe its only on karmic?
<norpan> I want to install this, how? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=107158&forumpage=6&PHPSESSID=167fcf31a9a65fcb876dab9d512c823f
<norpan> Please?
<norpan> I want to install this! how? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=107158&forumpage=6&PHPSESSID=167fcf31a9a65fcb876dab9d512c823f
<norpan> must i add ppa for karmic to get this?
<michel__> Hi, can someone plz help me? I'm using Kubuntu KDE 4.3...how do i get the "taskbar" so that i can switch between programs without using the Alt-Tab
<Ipse-Dixit> michel__: right click on the panel > configure > taskbar
<michel__> Thx =)
<maged> hi
<maged> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Ipse-Dixit> guys, where is in konversation the channel list? not the command ./list or f5 that makes appear the complete channel list, im talking about my own one, if i go File > Server List > Edit i can have access to the auto join channels, but cant i just keep a list of channels and decide when to join em?
<linuxson25> Hi everyone
<linuxson25> Got a small problem with my KDE Plasma dashboard. Keeps on crashing when I plug and un-plug my E220 modem
<linuxson25> Anyone maybe know why it does that? Tends to crash quite a lot actually
<linuxson25> If someone could pm me, I would appreciate it...cause I am also chatting on other servers, and it just makes it easier to see if I got a reply or not. Thanx
<combo> hello there, my computer started to work slowler few days ago, I want to know what causes that thing? Is there some monitor system in kubuntu? I use openbox, have all programs installed with that 8.04.3
<oso> la carpe
<martin____> hi all
<nightf0x09> i got a sony vaio ns21z and using kubuntu 9.04...my internal mic doesn't work can anybody please advice me
<KIAaze_> hi again. I have a strange problem: my taskbar (kde4) stopped working, but I can still alt-tab + use the system tray.
<KIAaze_> it happened when I tried to unmount my usb stick with the device manager in the taskbar
<anonymus> shceisse
<KIAaze_> scheisse indeed :/
<KIAaze_> is there any way to restart only the kde4 panel?
<Dragnslcr> KIAaze_- open up the system monitor (ctrl-esc I think) and look for a process named plasma
<KIAaze_> yay, I managed to terminate the taskbar because I got an "app not responding" message. Now how do I get it back?
<Dragnslcr> Kill that process, then press alt-f2 and run plasma-desktop
<KIAaze_> ok, it's back
<KIAaze_> thx
<Walzmyn> how can i make the panel be competely non-trnasparent? When it comes up I can see the windows behind though it and it's confusing
<KIAaze_> it's just "plasma" by the way. It didn't find plasma-desktop
<KIAaze_> deactivate desktop effects
<KIAaze_> it's in system settings -> desktop -> desktop effects
<KIAaze_> or did you mean just the panel? I'm confused.
<Walzmyn> KIAaze_: are you talking to me?
<KIAaze_> yes
<Walzmyn> KIAaze_: yes, just the panel. I want to keep my desktop efects.
<KIAaze_> well, in the taskbar settings you can allow windows to be above the panel.
<Walzmyn> KIAaze_: under transparency everthing is set to full opacity except for moving windows
<Walzmyn> KIAaze_: that's not hte problem, I can see windows THROUGH the panel and it makes reading the panel difficult
<KIAaze_> panel settings -> more settings -> always visible?
<Walzmyn> KIAaze_: that kills the auto-hide. don't worry abou tit
<KIAaze_> mmh, I guess it's a missing setting. But I was using gnome before and never used desktop effects.
<KIAaze_> viva el nuevo PC! :D
<anas> howto register name on freenode
<bazhang> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<anas> msg nickserv register menara miitaal@hotmail.com
<eMyller_> hallo, users :)
<eMyller_> http://tr.im/kdescreenshots
<eMyller_> spread the link :D
<kaddi> hi
<siddharta> hi everyone
<Isum> I'm using 9.04....sound tests fine under system settings, but playing any kind of media just gives a "crackle" sound from my speakers.
<kaddi> I'm having trouble with the kio::trash, it's not working. I tried reinstalling kdebase-runtime and removing .kde, however the problem persists. Does anyone know how to fix a broken kio-setup?
<siddharta> what am I doing wrong? if I do: 'cd ~/scripts/ ; ln -s ./script.sh -t ~/Desktop/'  it creates the link on the desktop but it's emtpy and when 2-clicking it kate opens it ... but if I do: 'cd ~/Desktop/ ; ln -s ~/scripts/script.sh' it is created correctly .. what am I doing wrong? thanks
<manton> join channel
<manton> hello people
<manton> can anyone tell me how to change to another channel?
<bazhang> manton, /join #channel
<manton> thk u baz!!! ;)
<manton> nobody talks?
<siddharta> kaddi: not me
<siddharta> manton: welcome
<manton> hehehe
<manton> how are people?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kaddi> siddharta: I can' thelp you., but I can definitely reproduce it..
<tdn> How do I run a script everytime I boot the machine, after the network has been brought up. I have tried putting the script in /etc/network/if-up.d/, but appearently, this does not work. How do I solve this?
<manton> rc.d
<manton> etc/init.d/rcx.d where x is the level you run
<manton> ou
<manton> etc/rcx.d where x is the level you run
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> i'm searching a sound software to append some mp3 files, mix them in this software and create a new, single mp3 file.. any suggestion?
<noaXess> i use lmms for sample sound creatings and audacity for recording and converting.. but both can't do what i want..
<noaXess> i have also mixxx to mix sounds life and record them.. but i want a software so i can do that on my notebook and test around..
<siddharta> kaddi: thanks
<BluesKaj> noaXess, I can't point you to  particlular application , but this site may have what you're looking for http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/linux/
<Pupuser402-1> hi kubuntus
<Pupuser402-1> some linux girl
<kaddi> hi Pupuser402-1  :)
<James147> Hello
<joshua__> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<noaXess> thins one simple question: is there normaly a uninstall script if i install a source?
<James147> sudo make uninstall
<noaXess> normaly i do ./configure then make, then make install.. so, now how to remove it?
<noaXess> James147: in the source directory?
<James147> where you ran make install from
<noaXess> aha.. ok.. :) simple :)
<BluesKaj> noaXess, what do you think of the site I posted above ?
<Pupuser402-1> frinds of kde
<bazhang> Pupuser402-1, did you have a support question?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: fine site.. thanks.. i try now qtractor..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, good , it's one the best music app sites for linux I've seen so far.
<BluesKaj> one of the best
<noaXess> BluesKaj: ok
<madalin> hello
<madalin> i am trying to setup a dhcp server and i am having problems. Does anyone have a tutorial on that or something please?
<BluesKaj> !dhcp | madalin
<ubottu> madalin: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<madalin> BlueEagle: thanks. You rock. I do know what dhcp is and i have it installed but it looks like its not working. I´m trying to find out why and fix it maybe :)
<LuisJa> what is virtual box irc channel?
<LMJ> hi
<LMJ> i'm trying to install kubuntu on a laptop where  ubuntu was running fine. Problem : i'm stuck during the installation at a step "Choose and install softwares" : "a configuration step failed", is there any reason ? Cdrom checksums is ok, internet connection too
<LMJ> it's trying to download ~619 files
<noaXess> does anybody has knowing about jackd?. should it run as normal user or root?
<axiom> Been trying a lot of things, what is the best combonation to get sound working in flash, under firefox?  Should I avoid the 64-bit builds?
<BluesKaj> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<BluesKaj> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<axiom> Yeah, I know.  I have flash working, just no sound.
<kidblooper> same here
<axiom> I've been reading conflicting things about messing with various sound config files, but they don't seem to match what I have
<kidblooper> my sound works on everything but flash
<axiom> yes. same.
<kidblooper> i used sudo-aptitude install flashplayer
<kaddi> kidblooper: have you checked in kmix that nothing is muted?
<axiom> Although Firefox HTML5 videos also have no sound
<kidblooper> nope brb i'll check
<kidblooper> nope that wasn't it
<m4rtin> follow troubleshooting here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<m4rtin> I found that just reinstalling flash plugin fixed it for me
<axiom> m4rtin: I have tried that, both the apt-get version, and the actual 64bit one from adobe.
<kidblooper> ummm lol maybe it was because it is working on  youtube now
<kidblooper> axiom try kmix.
<kidblooper> i really didn't think that was it.. but i checked unchecked mute a few times
<kidblooper> and now its working.. "weird"
<axiom> hmm.. all my kmix setting look good, plus I can play other sound
<kidblooper> ya i could too "dunno"
<kidblooper> mine wasn't working on youtube at all.. now it is
<BluesKaj> axiom, kidblooper ,have you installed flashplugin-nonfree
<kidblooper> yup
<kidblooper> mines fully working now
<BluesKaj> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<axiom> BluesKaj: Yes, I think that is what I am running now
<harjot_> my cd drive, when i try to click on the blank cdr icon, it says "Could not start process, Unable to create slave"
<harjot_> What does this mean/?
<kidblooper> now if i can just beat this synaptics touchpad going insane
<kidblooper> :)
<BluesKaj> axiom, to make sure you have it installed : apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<kidblooper> brb pizza to make
<harjot_> my cd drive, when i try to click on the blank cdr icon, it says "Could not start process, Unable to create io-slave"
<harjot_> What does this mean/?
<harjot_> HELLO
<axiom> BluesKaj: Ok, it is installed, and restarted firefox, but still no sound
<James147> harjot_: If you want to burn something you can just open k3b and do it that way
<axiom> BluesKaj: I am using the official apt-gettable firefox, 3.5.2
<gwhipple> what do i use to uninstall old kernels
<BluesKaj> you can use the package manager to remove linux-image XXX
<darthanubis> anyone notice that after adding a printer, network in this case, the printer randomly it seems, disappears? Then you have to readd it?
<BluesKaj> gwhipple, I used aptitude
<James147> gwhipple: and linux-restricted-modules-XXX
<harjot_> James147: its failing to burn [no error meseges, just wont goto 1%]
<gwhipple> if i remove linux-image-??? will it remove all the dependancies too or just that package
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, just use the print command on whatever text or site etc and the printer will reappear
<kidblooper> :o
<darthanubis> BluesKaj: no it does not
<kaddi> BluesKaj: have you tried apt-get remove? I get a weird bug, when I use apt-get remove 2.6.28-11 it tries to remove all installed kernel from 2.6.28-11 to 2.6.28-15
<BluesKaj> gwhipple, that's whay using synaptic is a good way to remove old kernel images
<darthanubis> the printer is non existant,thus the printer dialog appears but without my printer
<darthanubis> I have to readd via the systemsettings printer configuration
<gwhipple> i haven't tried yet sidux had a program called "kernel-remover" but i didn't see that in (k)ubuntu
<gwhipple> so thought i'd ask first
<BluesKaj> kaddi, you have preface the number with the actaul name linux-image followed by the number , to check this look in the package manager to find proper name for them
<harjot_> how would i change what kubutmu labels the axis on a joystick?
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, fine, then do so :)
<darthanubis> you always offer the most fool nonsense as advise
<darthanubis> it is a problem
<darthanubis> that is not the desired outcome of adding the printer in the first place
<kaddi> BluesKaj: apt-get remove 2.6.28-11-* removes the kernel fine, it looks for  linux-image, linux-headers-lbm, linux-headers, linux-restricted-modules, linux-backports-modules, both for servers and generic
<kidblooper> wow quite insulting
<darthanubis> I only mentioned it here first to see if it is a known bug
<kidblooper> fixed all my problems so far :)
<darthanubis> since no one here at the moment can comment tothis matter intelligently, I'll file the bug
<kaddi> BluesKaj: but 2.6.28-11* deletes all kernels from the 2.6.28 release
<kidblooper> the work dick comes to mind
<kidblooper> "shrug:
<darthanubis> I did not think a channel could suck more than #ubuntu, but I guess this is the one
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, well, maybe if you can offer better advice , then you're welcome to do so.
<kidblooper> that is seriously rude
<BluesKaj> kidblooper, don't be alarmed , the spew is nothing new from this guy.
<kidblooper> BluesKaj Gotcha
<darthanubis> kidblooper: watch your language kid
<darthanubis> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<axiom> Wow.  I just realized that sound work in Konqueror flash, but not Firefox.  What could this mean?  (I.E. how could I get it to work in FF too?)
<kidblooper> lol
<darthanubis> axiom: fix your pulseaudio
<kaddi> axiom: well that is a first for me. Maybe try creating a new FF profile and check if it works with that?
<BluesKaj> axiom, perhaps the plugin isn't added to FF yet
<kidblooper> darthanubis i just call it as i see it.. kline me if you want, but your a DICK
<kidblooper> bash someone trying to help you , is school house stuff
<BluesKaj> kidblooper, just put him on ignore
<kidblooper> true.. BlueKaj.. sorry and thanks again.. done lol
<darthanubis> kidblooper: you will kline yourself fool. I care less about what someone like you types
<darthanubis> But the channel has rules
<darthanubis> And no one offered any help whatsoever moron. He offered foolish comments with no intent on helping, because he never addressed the issue. If you don't know, just keep quiet as to not waste others time
<LuisJa> uhhh?
<LuisJa> i am using virtual box to emulate windows xp, how much gb i should use for the virtual disk, 10GB?
<kaddi> LuisJa: I usually give 10Gb and if you don't store many documents in it that's more than enough
<LuisJa> thx kaddi
<axiom> BluesKaj: I am somehow sure FF is using a different version of flash, but this does not explain why HTML5 Video also has no sound.  (I tried a new profile, and watched the "Welcome to 3.5" video in silence.)
<LuisJa> i will try write the code so OSS - ALSA - PA can work
<LuisJa> its annoying i cant use multiaudio
<LuisJa> ya i know, hard thing but i will try ^^
<kaddi> axiom: you can check what is used for flash in FF when you type "about:plugins" into the addressbar
<BluesKaj> ok axiom, I would just purge FF, not sure if it's a bug , but now that plugins are installed , reinstaling FF might work.
<Meiki> Hi - could someone help me with an IP address issue that I'm having. Please look at http://pastebin.com/m575e62fd, I can bind public services to the first IP, but not to the others (*.87- onwards).
<ComputAdminisrat> I use dial up and I need to know where I can get KPPP
<kaddi> ComputAdminisrat: You can get all packages that are available from ubuntu-repositories at packages.ubuntu.com
<traby> Deutsch ?
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<axiom> BluesKaj: Tried --purge and reinsall of FF, still no sound.  about:plugins says: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<kaddi> axiom: that does not look like the default libflashplayer entry. have a look at tools->extensions->plugins, do you see 2 entries for flash? maybe one with ndiswrapper and one without?
<axiom> Yes!
<kaddi> disable the ndiswrapper one and see if things get better :)
<axiom> 10.0 d21 and 10.0 d21.  Neither says ndiswrapper tho
<axiom> er... the  other is 10.0. r32 actually
<kaddi> axiom: I'm not familiar with 64bit, but the current version of flash is 10.0.32, so I would try to disable the 21 one
<axiom> kaddi: Tried both alone. the r32 one works fine, except for sound, and the d21 one does nothing at all.
<axiom> I shoulda quit while I was ahead, flash no longer works in Konqueror now :(
<kaddi> axiom: I've never had to use ndiswrapper so I can't really help you with this. It looks as if FF is trying to use a windows-version through ndiswrapper instead of the native linux one
<kaddi> axiom: srsly? we haven't done anything to cause that though.
<dodecanese> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<joshua__> is there a way I can tell if I actually loaded the SMP kernel?
<axiom> kaddi: Not your fault.  I been trying all kinds of stuff.  Thanks for you help
<joshua__> I find it hard to believe that a flash video that plays on Windows on a single 1.8 pentium has trouble with a 20% cpu background job when I have two 2.5
<kaddi> axiom: just stay around and ask once in a while, someone is bound to know how to solve this.. or maybe check out #ubuntu-mozillateam they have been very helpful for me in the past
<BluesKaj> altho i have 64 bit pc, these flash probs is the reason why I've stayed away from 64bit kubuntu , started a long time ago with dapper and I've stayed with 32 bit ever since
<Walex> joshua__: not at all difficult to believe if you don't have video surfaces or the disk elevator is not right.
<joshua__> video surfaces?
<DHGE> hi - any idea WHEN we see the path that makes fish:// work again?
<DHGE> uups: patch
<LuisJa> how i can share my folders of linux with windows xp? for example, i donwloaded the command and conquer red alert 2 cd in linux, how i can use it in windows
<James147> DHGE: fish:// is working for me on kde4.3
<LuisJa> windows emulated by virtual box btw...
<James147> LuisJa: running games in an virtual box means you cant take advantage of your graphics card,
<James147> LuisJa: but one way might be to set up a samba share and share it over the network
<James147> LuisJa: if your vitrual box can connect to the network
<LuisJa> command and conquer 2 its impossible to rune it in linux because it throws an internal error
<LuisJa> cause CC2 was made for xp
<James147> LuisJa: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=252 - looks like it works in wine
<LuisJa> rare cause the copy i have its a valid one
<LuisJa> and after 10 seconds to 5 minutes it throws:
<LuisJa> CC2 got an internal error, must close
<LuisJa> my kde resolution becomes a mess
<LuisJa> and i must restart the pc ¬¬
<LuisJa> and now way its a error of the cd
<LuisJa> cause i installed the game in a desktop pc with xp as os
<James147> LuisJa: hmm, well, only way I can think of to get it in a virtual box is through samba
<LuisJa> worked as heaven
<LuisJa> samba?
<James147> a file sharing system built on windows protocals
<BluesKaj> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DHGE> James147: I had no luck with the latest ppa5 (?), switched to sftp but this is slow used interactively
<raster_ricardo> hello! I need the kubuntu 9.04 md5. where can I get it?
<dodecanese> extract the sha1 and generate the md5
<kaddi> raster_ricardo: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<raster_ricardo> thank you guys! =]
<DHGE> raster_ricardo: or here:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<dodecanese> vector fnord
<DanzCanada> Hey there. :)
<kaddi> hi :)
<gjulian> Hi
<DanzCanada> Heyyy yeah, listen. I'm having major issues installing Kubutu and was looking for a bit of help. ^_^
<gjulian> DanzCanada: Tell, what's happening?
<raster_ricardo> DanzCanada: just say what problems you are facing
 * kaddi decides not to ask what's happening now :p
<DanzCanada> I burned the ISO to a DVD, rebooted, then began the installation of Kubuntu...only issue is when the GUI is supposed to come up (following the progress bar at the beginning) so I can actually begin the installation, it's just a text-interface with a command prompt.
<kaddi> did you by any chance install the server-version?
<DanzCanada> Nope
<gjulian> Try to start in the LiveCD, let it start and then click "Install"
<kaddi> can you use that commandprompt?
<DanzCanada> I don't have the LiveCD, only the ISO from the Kubuntu website.
<DanzCanada> And no, I can't. haha  It's been forever since I've done Linux Administration and my command-line is very rusty
<kaddi> DanzCanada: the question is more if it takes command or if it is only a blinking cursor
<raster_ricardo> DanzCanada: are you sure you havent downloaded the minimal install?
<gjulian> I think the ISO has the liveCD embedded
<raster_ricardo> (saying minimal install sounds like Im talking about Gentoo...  <3 )
<kavurt> DanzCanada, what's the full name of the ISO you downloaded?
<DanzCanada> kubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<oliveraarango> hi room...just like to inquire what antivirus is free for ubuntu server?
<DanzCanada> Before you ask, yes I have AMD 64 X2 Dual Core processors
<DanzCanada> xD
<oliveraarango> anyone knows which antivirus is free for ubuntu server?
<kaddi> DanzCanada: try entering "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" into the command line
<raster_ricardo> oliveraarango: clam av, if Im not mistaken
<gjulian> clamav
<noaXess> i need jackd to run a special sound application.. how do i get it work... cause, if i start jackd with sudo /etc/init.d/jackd start, after that my sound won't work..
<James147> DanzCanada: Try running the disk-check when you boot from the cd (sould be one of the options after the language select)
<kavurt> DanzCanada, have you verified the md5sum?
<DanzCanada> [kavurt] Wouldn't even know how.
<gjulian> noaXess: instal qjackctl, a GUI for jackd. with qjackctl you can manage connections between sound devices
<gjulian> DanzCanada: do you have the ISO saved in an accesible directory?
<DanzCanada> [gjulian] I do indeed
<gjulian> DanzCanada: Then read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<DanzCanada> Okay, thanks. :)
<kaddi>  it's a way to check, that the file you downloaded is intact, in order to make sure that your installation wasn't corrupted by a faulty iso
<noaXess> gjulian: thanks.. which user should run the jackd server? me or root?
<DanzCanada> [gjulian] md5 Hash is the same on both my iso and as accord to the website
<gjulian> noaXess: I think it doesn't mattters... Personally, I run it as normal user
<noaXess> gjulian: then start it over sudo /etc/init.d/jackd start ??
<gjulian> noaXess: Only run qjackctl
<noaXess> gjulian: ok.. wait..
<gjulian> noaXess: It's a very intuitive GUI
<kaddi> DanzCanada: when you boot from the DVD do you get a menu to select if you want to install, check your ram or boot from cd?
<DanzCanada> Kaddi: Install without making changes to the computer, install kubuntu, and check boot disk
<James147> DanzCanada: select check boot disk
<James147> DanzCanada: and see if it passes
<DanzCanada> james: will do
<noaXess> gjulian: if i run qjackctl and then press start i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/257636/
<DanzCanada> I'll be back in a bit if it doesn't work
<gjulian> noaXess: in qjackctl, click setup and disable realtime option
<noaXess> gjulian: so. done.. not i seams to run.. but now.. i can run my sound app that need jackd?
<gjulian> noaXess: Yes. You should see it in the Connections window...
<noaXess> gjulian: my normal kubuntu sound, should it also work if jackd is running?
<gjulian> noaXess: I think yes, but you'll need to do some changes... wait a moment
<noaXess> gjulian: ok.. so.. now if i play any sound file, sound output doesn't work..
<DanzCanada> Hey I'm back
<noaXess> gjulian: should i start transport roling
<noaXess> '
<noaXess> ?
<kaddi> DanzCanada: welcome back :)
<kaddi> DanzCanada: the CD is fine?
<gjulian> noaXess: I don't know what does that, it doesn't affect nothing, i think..
<kaddi> *DVD
<DanzCanada> I did the checking of the disk, it went into a progress bar, then came back to the command prompt.  "Loading, please wait...     BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-2ubuntu7) build-in shell (ash)   Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.    (initramfs)  _"
<gjulian> noaXess: are you running KDE 4?
<noaXess> gjulian: yes
<DanzCanada> Same as if I were to attempt to install
<James147> DanzCanada: I would try to reburn the image, looks like a crupt disk
<DanzCanada> Okies
<DanzCanada> This will be my 4th attempt. xD haha
<James147> DanzCanada: I would advise doing it at a slow speed, less chance of it screwing up
<raster_ricardo> DanzCanada: check the md5 before burning
<raster_ricardo> and James147 is right. try a low speed. I always use 8
<DanzCanada> raster_ricardo: Already checked md5, it's fine.  Last burn was done at 3.5x  haha  I'll download from a different location though
<gjulian> noaXess: have a look at /usr/lib/xine/plugins/
<kaddi> DanzCanada: what was the md5 you got?
<James147> DanzCanada: I alwasys use the slowest for OS images that the software allows :)
<noaXess> gjulian: yes..
<DanzCanada> kaddi: Good question - it was in hex and I don't have it open right now, rebooting the computer
<gjulian> noaXess: it contains a folder, what's its name?
<kaddi> DanzCanada: did you check that the md5 of your ISO corresponds to the iso listed here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<DanzCanada> it was 798b8789af2f13bb9687b2ce57f25f9c
<raster_ricardo> talking about corrupted images, I just got a msg from K3b saying writen data differs from the original. and the md5sum of the iso is the same from the website.
<DanzCanada> kaddi: Yeah, it's exactly the same
<kaddi> ok, just wanted to make sure ;)
<noaXess> gjulian: 1.26
<DanzCanada> =)
<gjulian> noaXess: uff... I don't know if this will work because of the version, but let's try
<DanzCanada> Does anyone know of any free Windows XP programs which will burn an image?
<James147> raster_ricardo: i dont trust k3bs image verifying thinngy, i have had disks fail it and still work, and disk pass and fail to work
<gjulian> noaXess: download http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=52746&d=1197245735, unzip and copy the contents on the 1.26 folder
<noaXess> gjulian: but now qjackctl is hanging...
<jack007> iso burner
<aaaa> how do i set firefox & pidgin interface fonts under kubuntu 9.04?
<raster_ricardo> aaaa: what you mean?
<noaXess> gjulian: can't kill qjackctl.bin
<noaXess> :(
<raster_ricardo> James147: hmmmmm... okay. before formating and burning I think Im gonna use virtual box to see if it works fine.
<gjulian> noaXess: try doing it as root
<noaXess> gjulian: and jackd is a zombie..
<noaXess> done that.. no chance
<jack007> wht
<aaaa> raster_ricardo: i want turn firefox and pidgin font looks like kde's program.
<jack007> ok
<James147> raster_ricardo: i tend to find that the disk check on the cd works well
<raster_ricardo> aaaa: I think there is an option somewhere where you configure the look and feel of gtk apps under KDE.
<user1_> i have kubuntu 6.10 dgy. how can i upgrade it to the latest.(the option of uqgrade doesnot appear when i fetch updates in adept package manager)>
<raster_ricardo> I cant say for sure cause Im on Debian right now. and using gnome
<apparle> how to turn off the desktop effects by a single command
<raster_ricardo> James147: thanks! =]
<gjulian> noaXess: tried sudo killall jackd?
<noaXess> gjulian: jep.. no chance.. also with sudo kill -9 PID
<aaaa> raster_ricardo: i didn't find it yet.
<jack007> can any one tell me diffrance between redhat & ubuntu
<gjulian> noaXess: Well, as you cannot kill jackd, let it there, unzip the file and copy contents to 1.26 folder
<gjulian> noaXess: then, reboot to kill jackd and to see if the hack has worked
<njathan> guys i am trying to configure network in Kubuntu i just installed... however, the settings are not getting saved... :-(
<njathan> i have done this on my Lenovo laptop
<raster_ricardo> aaaa: Im not sure, but I guess in the administration panel, in the "look" section of kde, you will have something like gtk-qt or something like that.
<noaXess> gjulian: ok.. rebooting..
<njathan> earlier today i tried Debian, there too i was facin same issue.
<DanzCanada> Oooohhhh I think I may have found my problem.
<aaaa> raster_ricardo: thanks, i will search the keyword.
<DanzCanada> I just installed Nero and it stated that I needed a CD R/RW for the image...I was using a DVD
<DanzCanada> It refused to burn the image to a DVD but seems to be burning with a CD
<James147> DanzCanada: shouldnet matter
<DanzCanada> James147: I know, but computers hate me.
<James147> DanzCanada: I have burnt cd images onto a dvd and they have worked
<raster_ricardo> aaaa: if it is not gtk-qt is qt-gtk.
<James147> DanzCanada: althoguih to get it to work I had to say i was burning a dvd image :S
<DanzCanada> James147: Yeah, that's what I tried. haha  I still think it hates me.
<user1_> where are the files that contain the server address to download programs and updates by package manager or apt?
<James147> DanzCanada: may as well try a cd then
<aaaa> raster_ricardo: i found it, it's gtk-qt-engine-kde4.
<rav> hello. i'm using kubuntu jaunty, and my laptop is not restarting after 'suspend to ram'. is this a bub?
<raster_ricardo> user1_:  /etc/apt/
<gjulian> user1_: /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<rav> bug*
<njathan> what is the command to fire the network configuration tool, so that i can run it with root priviledges?
<gjulian> njathan: If you are in KDE, it is (i think) knetworkmanager
<njathan> gjulian: there seems to be no command like "knetworkmanager"
<DanzCanada> Is it sad that I've gone through 5 DVDs and 1 CD and still trying to install Kubuntu with a good ISO? LOL!!
<James147> DanzCanada: Yeah, Ib have always had more problems burning things on windows then useing k3b in lunux
<noaXess> gjulian: back now..
<raster_ricardo> DanzCanada: yes, it is. to burn isos on windows I used to use another software I cant remember its name. but it wasnt nero
<noaXess> gjulian: test it now.. qjackctl is running.. and i klicked start.. no other button.
<user1_> raster_ricardo:  gjulian what is the name of the lates kubuntu distro? may be i can toogle the name in sources.list with it at 'egdy'?
<raster_ricardo> was one program full of tools for images and shit.
<raster_ricardo> blid write suit, i thnk
<raster_ricardo> *blind
<raster_ricardo> user1_: you do aptitude upgrade
<gjulian> user1_: If that repos are still available, I think you can do it. The lastest distro is Jaunty
<noaXess> gjulian: what need i to do now.. cause no sound in kde..
<DanzCanada> James147: omg it's working xD
<raster_ricardo> then, you just leave http://repository.adress.somehere.net stable
<raster_ricardo> or whatever you want.
<James147> DanzCanada: :D
<BluesKaj> user1_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<gjulian> noaXess: go to system settings, multimedia
<DanzCanada> James147: And I love how Ubuntu recognizes my city instead of Halifax. hahaha
<DanzCanada> Moncton rocks!
<noaXess> gjulian: aha. works..
<gjulian> noaXess: all ok?
<vahirua> hi all, is this the right place to ask for help for some problems with karmic alpha4?
<kaddi> no :)
<kaddi> please go to #ubuntu+1 for help
<njathan> how do you guys configure network in Kubuntu?
<vahirua> ok, thanks
<James147> njathan: knetworkmanager
<James147> njathan: what version of kde/kubuntu are you useing?
<noaXess> gjulian: so.. need i put jack audio in top of multimedia settings?
<njathan> James147: i am using the latest 9.04
<James147> njathan: kde 4.2 or 4.3? and are use trying to use  wireless or wired?
<gjulian> noaXess: Yes
<raster_ricardo> be right back.
<DanzCanada> Thanks for all the help everyone! I really appreciate it!
<noaXess> gjulian: now can i run jackd as daemon?
<njathan> James147: how do i see the version of KDE?
<James147> njathan: in any program help > about kde
<noaXess> gjulian: or use jack only if i need it? so the second mutlimedia device will be used if jackd isn't running?
<James147> njathan: any kde program :)
<njathan> James147: its KDE 4.2.2
<James147> njathan: you trying to connect to wired or wireless?
<gjulian> noaXess: well, I think KDE should automatically select the multimedia device, if Jack doesn't works, it should select the following device
<njathan> well i tried both and failed miserably at both.... :-P Right now i want wired
<kaddi> njathan: you could always uninstall networkmanager and install wicd instead, that solved most of my network-problems
<raster_ricardo> njathan: alt + f2 > right konsole. type sudo ifconfig eth0 or just ifconfig -> paste the output in a pastebin site. people can help you. im gonna have a meal right now. he
<noaXess> gjulian: yes.. it's like you explain..
<njathan> raster_ricardo: well.. there's nothing to put in pastebin actually. The interface just does not get the IP at all
<gjulian> noaXess: So, do you have all right and working?
<James147> njathan: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/148100-cable-wired-network-not-working-linux.html -  to connect to a wired network manually
<kaddi> when I enter "trash:/" into alt-f2 I get "invalid address: trash:/" how do I fix that?
<noaXess> gjulian: yes.. no i can use qtractor that needs jackd :) thanks a lot.
<gjulian> noaXess: you're welcome. It makes feel good helping others
<noaXess> gjulian: yes.. and it's really fast.. just about 1 or 2 hours and problem is solved.. :) so LINUX/KUBUNTU/UBUNTU/.... RULEZ :)
<ubuntu_> i have just updated kernel but get black screen with red box inside when starting, how do i fix it?
<gjulian> ubuntu_ what type of red box? does it says anything?
<ubuntu_> no - just a red box about halve the size of screen ( i guees where logon info should be?)
<gjulian> ubuntu_ press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<gjulian> ubuntu_ and login with your user and password
<ubuntu_> i tried recovery but that didn't start either\
<ubuntu_> went to bash (?) [initramfs] prompt
<dodecanese> press ctrl-alt-f13
<kidblooper>                           kinda quiet in here
<apparle> is there any way I can disable the desktop effects by some command etc?? directly??
<kaddi> apparle: you can do so through systemsettings
<heinkel_112> what is the _default_ movie player in kubuntu 9.04, by the way?
<kaddi> heinkel_112: I think it's dragon
 * heinkel_112 got too many installed and mostly uses kaffeine from kde3
 * kaddi uses kaffeine as well :)
<heinkel_112> dragon player?
<kaddi> yes
<xendon> mplayer or vlc is better i think
<heinkel_112> that one does nothing exept from play :)
<apparle> kaddi: what does Alt+Shift+F12 do ?
<heinkel_112> apparle: switch compositing on and off?
<apparle> heinkel_112: thanks I just wanted to confirm that
<kaddi> apparle: you can check in systemsettings->keyboard->global shortcuts. Select "kwin" and look at the shortcuts set.
<apparle> kaddi: ok
<apparle> how can setup such that I am notified everytime I get a new gmail
<cor> Yaskbar notifications (altogether) in KDE 4.3, anyone know how to disable 'em?
<cor> Taskbar, even.
<heinkel_112> hmmmpfh..... dvd is not recognized and will not play :(
<heinkel_112> and then i tested another one and it was just fine
<heinkel_112> but the one i want to see....
<heinkel_112> what can go wrong if libdvdcss2 and all that is installed?
<cor> try another player, oike VLC
<cor> *like
<heinkel_112> i tried dragon and kaffeine, dont have vlc
<heinkel_112> when i insert film a, ¨cidade de deus¨ it is automounted, i get 4 optional actions presented on the desktop and it plays just fine
<apparle> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<heinkel_112> when i insert ¨winter war¨ <---the one i planned to watch  it is not mounted, no actions are presented etc
<apparle> is there any kate plugin to add the command compile or make
<cor> external tools
<apparle> suggest some games for kde as there are none installed by default
<darthanubis> apparle: duh, kdegames
<darthanubis> googel it
<darthanubis> or google it
<apparle> info !kdegames
<apparle> !info kdegames
<ubottu> kdegames (source: kdegames): games from the official KDE 4 release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<darthanubis> thats fine if your still usign KDE 4.2
<apparle> darthanubis: ya...........will wait till karmic
<apparle> for 4.3
<darthanubis> pity
<darthanubis> what logic is in waiting?
<darthanubis> if any?
<darthanubis> It works, it's final, and availible?
<apparle> I don't have time and net bandwidth to download it :(
<darthanubis> REALLY?
<apparle> YES
<darthanubis> you don't have broadband?
<apparle> No I am in hostel
<darthanubis> IDK people still were using dial up with Linux or period
<darthanubis> oh, sorry
<apparle> darthanubis: :)
<LuisJa> hello i cant delete this Virtual Disk in Virtual box because it throws out this error:
<LuisJa> Hard disk '<NULL>' has 0 child hard disks.
<LuisJa> Código Resultado:
<LuisJa> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<LuisJa> Componente:
<LuisJa> HardDisk2
<FloodBotK1> LuisJa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuisJa> is there a way to fix that?
<LuisJa> hello????
<njathan> i just installed apache in my Kubunu box. And i am trying to open phpmyadmn. However i am encountering the "Save As" Page. Is this because php pages are not enabled in Apache? I dont remember how to do that. Can someone help me?
<it-39> hello all
<it-39> ciao a tutti se c'e qualche italiano
<genii> !it | it-39
<ubottu> it-39: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<genii> njathan: I recommend to ask in #httpd
<cor> njathan, ensure you have the module installed, then it should just happen
<raster_ricardo> LuisJa: cant you wait??
<LuisJa> uhhhh????
<LuisJa> did i say something raster_ricardo?
<raster_ricardo> LuisJa: you said "is there a way to fix that?" and then "hello????" like if no one was paying attention. anyway...]
<raster_ricardo> LuisJa: check if the partition where you installed the virtual disc is mounted
<LuisJa> never mind, no one said nothing, solver problem
<LuisJa> solved*
<raster_ricardo> LuisJa: so, what was the problem?
<LuisJa> hard disk has ISO already installed as a child
<LuisJa> needed to delete iso MBs first so VD could be deleted
<LuisJa> solver :)
<raster_ricardo> :]
<LuisJa> &%!@ i mean Solved*
<raster_ricardo> where is njathan? i was going to say he need to  check if apache and php modules are running/installed.
<cor> apache is, php, I asked this.
<cor> didn't catch a reply
<raster_ricardo> cor: php could be installed too, but not loaded. like forgetting to run a2enmodule or somethng. I don't remember if debian/n-buntu auto load the modules.
<cor> of course. but first, is it installed?
<cor> cuz not being installed is always a show-stopper
<raster_ricardo> yep;
<cor> I have a simple brain, so I tend to troubleshoot in steps, from the bottom, up. Usually works.
<NJL> how I can install kdebase for 3.5.x with jaunty?  I already have kde4
<DHGE> NJL: you cannot (maybe compile it yourself)
<NJL> damn
<NJL> ok
<NJL> thanks
<rysiek|pl> humm
<rysiek|pl> there were some kde 3.5.x packages for jaunty
<rysiek|pl> somewhere on some PPA
<NJL> I installed kdevelop 3, because kdevelop4 is pretty beta right now, but I'm missing the kio stuff for kde3
<rysiek|pl> NJL: search Launchpad or google for jaunty kde 3.5 remix
<rysiek|pl> or something along those lines
<NJL> ok, I think I found something
<NJL> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
 * rysiek|pl 's going to get some sleep
<rysiek|pl> g'night
<NJL> for future reference: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103125.msg177981#msg177981
<NJL> that gives the sources
<raster_ricardo> cor: it usually the best approach.
<dodecanese> is kubuntu karmistic?
<cor> unless it's networking, in which case.. Think like a packet of data.
<cor> There is an alpha4 out
<cor> KDE4.3 slides onto the Jaunty release without issue, though, if that's what you're after
<Makuseru> I have an HP G60 laptop, and when it goes into suspend, I can't get it to return. How can I fix this?
<cor> lotsa googling!
<cor> check your system logs
<Makuseru> It seems like a VERY common problem, I just couldn't find a fix for it while googling.
<cor> I've came across lots of those kinds of issues when looking for other things, and while common, there rarely seems to be common solutions
<cor> system logs are the best place to start, though.
<jad> saalut tout le monde
<basy> hi how to disable or make invisible default button that is in KDE 4 in the up-right of the screen?
<cor> basy, just remove it
<basy> cor, i mean that plasma button that is for logout, lock widgets, lock screen, and there is no choice to simple remove...
<basy> cor, the button in KDE4 up - right of the screen...
<cor> oh THAT button!
<basy> is it possible to disable it
<cor> it's in the background, isn't it?
<basy> jes
<cor> so what's the problem with it?
<basy> i just dont like it :P
<dodecanese> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<edgar_> what up
<xX> hey
<Edgar_> what up
<Refraxx> Hello. I have a problem with lag in my computer & was wondering how to get rid of it in a Linux platform. I am used to windows,so Linux is a bit new to me.
<Refraxx> Technecally, it's Kubuntu, if that matters
<Refraxx> It wasn't lagging this bad when I first got it.
<Refraxx> Might it have something to do with multiple bookmarks?
<Refraxx> please help.
<Refraxx> Is anyone online?
<noqs> Refraxx, you can run the top command from a terminal to list all the processes running and see if one is pegging the CPU
<cor> what sort of lag?
<Refraxx>  cor-- just real slow (takes forever to execute ONE action at a time)
<kaddi_> is there an easy way to remove all settings for uninstalled packages?
<kaddi_> the other day I removed all gnome packages, but forgot to add --purge. I ain't using gnome again and therefore won't need the settings, which is why I would like them to be removed
<noqs> kaddi_, one place to look is the .gnome directories in your home directory
<kaddi_> noqs: yes I was planning on removing .gnome and .gnome2, but I was hoping that there would be a more universal command for apt-get or a setting in packagekit/synaptics for it
<cor> kaddi_ you can still purge even after removal
<meway> hello
<cor> synaptic does , at any rate
<meway> can somone help me
<meway> im a complete nube to ubuntu
<cor> depends on what sort of help you need. you didn't say
<kaddi_> cor: is that a universal command, or do I need to select all packages for it?
<meway> i was told to come here
#kubuntu 2009-08-23
<meway> well i just downloaded v.9
<meway> and i cant seem to connect to the enternet
<cor> kaddi_ synaptic is a GUI package manager,, but apt-get --purge may also work, I presume that's what it's doing in the background
<cor> meway, how are you chatting now?
<meway> im on my laptop windows fail lol
<meway> xp
<kaddi_> cor sorry, what I meant was: do i need to select purge for every package or does synaptic have an option "purge all settings for removed packages"
<meway> i hit connect and it acts like its going to and than dosnt
<cor> I think you'd need to search for each package, though I haven't looked into it. I rarely purge.
<cor> meway, is this WiFi?
<meway> no i connected it to an ethernet
<meway> its a fresh install
<cor> but I have used the "completely remove all settings" option in synaptic, which is the same
<cor> meway, can you ping your gateway?
<meway> cor complete nube means i dont have any idea on how to do that
<noqs> kaddi, you can pass a -s to apt-get to do a simulation
<meway> do i type ping in the terminal?
<noqs> kaddi, maybe that will show you the files that would be removed
<meway> ugg
<cor> meway, gotcha!
<Bity> Hi all. I'm still having browser difficulties after upgrading to 9.04, if anyone wants to help fix that now that would be terrific
<cor> okay, well, to basics....
<meway> bity i am to
<meway> ok cor
<cor> meway, are you using the Network Manager applet?
<meway> i lied sort of i know how the terminal works and to connect blue tooth stuff lol
<meway> cor no
<cor> so how are you attempting to connect?
 * Bity nods. "Well I have ping, and w3m can browse google too. No other browsers or IM working."
<meway> cor shouldnt it be automatic plz dont laph at this comment
<cor> yes, it should be automatic
<meway> so how do i open this applet,,,
<cor> but I assumed your automaticnetworking wasn't working and you had moved onto nidging it, by hand
<cor> add it to your panel
<meway> cor dont know how
<cor> "Add Applet"
<meway> cor dont know how
<meway> steps by step you are talking to a ubu tard
<LuisJa> hello, how  i can get usb support in virtual box OSE?
<charles> anyone know of a good gui rar program that can extract from multiple rar files?  ark wont work
<meway> cor i dont see anything that says anything about an aplet
<kaddi_> charles: maybe try rar/unrar or unrar-nonfree
<gio> hi. i'm trying to get kde to run under 9.04, but no way
<gio> the errors are not that specific to get any information out of them
<meway> is this a wast of time>
<meway> ??
<meway> can somone help me
<meway> i read something about ports could this be my issue?
<kaddi_> meway: what have you tried so far, what did you do to connect to your network? (and what kind of network is it. wireless, wired, something else?)
<raster_ricardo> LuisJa: not sure. the one i used did not work. but for pendrives and discs, you can do this: mount it on linux and share its directory with the virtualbox network folders.
<meway> its wired
<trappist> I've been running with wep all this time and now I'm trying to go wpa, and the knetworkmanager options don't match up with my router's options for it.  is there a configuration interface these days for wpa_supplicant?
<cor> meway, there's a yin-shaped button at the far-right of the panel - click that.
<trappist> charles: unrar
<meway> kaddi_ wireless internet rouder but im wired in
<LuisJa> raster
<raster_ricardo> LuisJa: the disc folders will be listed in the virtual box network dirs
<LuisJa> raster_ricardo: how i can do that?
<LuisJa> because i already installed the guest things
<LuisJa> but dont know how to share folders
<meway> cor i dont see it i c the blue tooth the connection things looks like cellphone bars and than its the sound icon and time and date than the power button
<raster_ricardo> LuisJa: if you are running your guest, the tool bar (if not on full screen) will have some icons
<kaddi_> meway: do you have an applet for network activities on your desktop or a network-icon in your systray?
<raster_ricardo> one of them is the network one. i dont have any guest os right now, so cant say for sure
<meway> kaddi_ its a fresh install i dont know anything
<cor> meway, right-click in empty space in panel >> Panel Options >> Add Widget
<LuisJa> i am in CTRL + L mode :)
<meway> im completely new to this i just happen to know ppl who directed me here
<raster_ricardo> LuisJa: when not running, you go to the prefs of your guest os and configure the shared network dirs there.
<cor> In virtualbox, usb has to be enabled outside the running machine, no?
<cor> it's been a while. but I remember some stuff you cannot enable while it's running.
<kaddi_> meway: do you know which version of kde you are using? (If not open dolphin or konqueror, click on help, select "about kde" and right down the version)
<kaddi_> *write even
<LuisJa> holda raster_ricardo
<charles> kaddi_: are either of those gui or are they text based?
<LuisJa> icons in where?
<meway> cor i right clicked the pannel there is no panel options
<LuisJa> i am using XP as guest
<LuisJa> and linux as host
<kaddi_> charles: they are command line tools, I don't know if they have guis though.
<cor> meway, what version of KDE?
<meway> whats kde?
<cor> you are using kubuntu, yeah?
<meway> ubuntu .9
<LuisJa> yes
<meway> 9 something
<cor> Ubuntu? Not Kubuntu?
<meway> the top one on the ubuntu .com list
<meway> yea
<raster_ricardo> cor: yes, but some versions of virtual box does not support usb directly.
<meway> 0.o
<cor> there's an  #ubuntu channel, you know!
<meway> lol
<cor> raster_ricardo, are they using an old version?
<LuisJa> LOL
<meway> cor that channel is full of bots and unavailable ppl
<LuisJa> than joke make me laugh so hard xDDD
<meway> im assumeing that ubuntu is quite similer
<raster_ricardo> cor: not sure.
<meway> im hopeing anyway
<raster_ricardo> meway: is similar if you get into the command line
<LuisJa> raster_ricardo: icons in where? i am using xp as guest and linux as host, and i dont know how to share folders, can u help me pls?
<meway> :/
<kaddi_> meway: the applications on ubuntu are different from the one on kubuntu. Where they use nautilius we have dolphin, where they use evince, we use okular, where they use networkmanager, we use knetworkmanager
<raster_ricardo> LuisJa: sure.
<meway> well my issue is a fresh install and no internet availability
<raster_ricardo> is your guest running?
<LuisJa> yes
<meway> there is a dolphin in ubuntu
<OxDeadC0de> does anyone know how to remove a word from kate's dictionary?
<meway> no its a pidgen lol
<kaddi_> lol
<raster_ricardo> LuisJa: in the window where xp is in, in the bottom right, you have some icons
<meway> yea i just sounded retarded
<kaddi_> not quite the same XD
<LuisJa> lol...
<meway> lol
<LuisJa> oh yeah
<raster_ricardo> there's one icon that is a folder, i guess.
<LuisJa> srry i am in CTRL + L mode raster
<LuisJa> let me change
<meway> ok
<kaddi_> meway: basically you need to get networkmanager started. I would think. And you should find it somewhere in your programs, probably in internet, but that really is all that I can tell
<raster_ricardo> if you hover the mouse it will give you a tool tip. just click on it and it will bring a new window.
<meway> so tell me what you see in this applet after you open it
<raster_ricardo> LuisJa: ok
<meway> ok its i can find it
<kaddi_> meway if you have a console handy type "nm-applet" that should start networkmanager
<meway> i think its called terminal in here
<meway> like dos in windows?
<meway> sorry
<meway> ment
<meway> command prompt
<LuisJa> weird
<LuisJa> ok
<meway> it gave me a warning
<kaddi_> meway: that applet we were talking about only exists in kde. it is not a command prompt, but a little program you would see in your systray, just like the internet connection thingie you have in systray in XP
<meway> one sec
<meway> nettwork connections?
<meway> i clicked that
<kaddi_> sounds great
<meway> it says wired wireless mobile broadband
<meway> i clicked wired tab
<meway> and it says auto eth0
<meway> im going to click add
<kaddi_> and that's where you are on your own, because I can not get that applet on my pc. I would advise to try in #ubuntu there are a lot of people there right now
<meway> kaddi_ doubtfull
<meway> there are 2 real ppl in that stupid room the wrest are bots and lazy admins that wont say anything
<meway> ok so on applet what dose it say or what do you normally do?
<meway> method automatic dhcp ?
<meway> DHCP*
<meway> or choose a diffrent...
<kaddi_> meway: I don't know, I have never used that program, as I am on kde not gnome. Try dhcp, but I really can't help you from here on
<meway> new program network tools
<cor> most deb systems' networkings are way easier to setup once you remove all the gui tools
<meway> gives me ip information
<meway> sucks
<meway> ping
<meway> mhm
<cor> it's all in /etc/network/interfaces
<cor> one line of text, forget.
<meway> ok ttyl thanks fo the help
<meway> for*
<kaddi_> meway: and seriously the guys in ubuntu are a nice group, give them another chance
<kaddi_> too late
<cor> na, those #ubuntu dudes will slap you hard, biatch!
<kaddi_> :o
<kaddi_> I must have been in the wrong channel then :p
<cor> I've been banned too many times from there ;o)
<LuisJa> why kubuntu is racist with ubuntu channel? LOL
<LuisJa> its not the same gentle people? :)
<kaddi_> srsly that is the first time I heard it this way round, usually you see kubuntu users hitting ubuntu because noone replies here :p
<tio> tes
<Refraxx> Hello again, I lost power for a few. I need help with the lag in my computer.
<cor> Ctrl-Esc
<cor> Click "CPU" column, order by biggest first.
<Refraxx> ok cor, what next?
<Refraxx> I see a lot of names I don't understand.
<Refraxx> cor--Does "kill process" do what I think it does?  Not just delete?
<kaddi_> i need to install/reinstall the kio-trash, as I have been getting "invalid address: trash:/" in alt-f2 or the wastebin-widget. However reinstalling kdebase-runtime did not solve the problem, What else could I try?
<cor> well, it depends
<cor> Refraxx, some proccesses are required
<cor> Refraxx, and knowing which is which, and how much CPU each is roughly expected to be using, is the key to solving your problem, probably. Other things can lag a machine, missing netwotk hosts, disk access, other things.
<Refraxx> I figured as much, that's why I havent done anything with any of it yet. Its all just a little too new for me yet. I dont know what I'm doing  or wich program to kill
<Refraxx> would defragging the drive help? Or is there a way to do it in Kubuntu?
<cor> Refraxx, when do you most notice the lag?
<cor> during any particular task(s)?
<Refraxx> Mostly when I'm online, specifically when on youtube and/or when something is moving onscreen.
<kaddi_> i need to install/reinstall/fix the kio-trash, as I have been getting "invalid address: trash:/" in alt-f2 or the wastebin-widget. apt-file search kio| grep trash, showed it should be in kdebase-runtime. However reinstalling kdebase-runtime did not solve the problem, I also checked that the file is present in /usr/lib/kde4/trash.so. What else could I try? Could it be that the widget and alt-f2 are looking for it in /usr/lib/kde3?
<Refraxx> It also does it when switching from bookmark to bookmark
<kaddi_> is there anywhere else I could ask about this problem besides #kde?
<Refraxx> cor--It laggs severely when I'm trying to watch Hulu or Fancast
<kaddi_> Refraxx: are you by any chance using an intel graphics card?
<Refraxx> Yes, as a matter of fact I am. Is that the problem?  Well, not only that my computer is also abt 4 yrs old.
<Gpoke> Anyone know how to login as root in the ubuntu live cd
<Gpoke> ?
<kaddi_> Refraxx: there are known regressions in jaunty with intel graphics card.
<kaddi_> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Bity> You just need to type 'sudo', no password is required for the live ubuntu..
<Gpoke> the xubuntu live cd asks for a user name and password you have 30 seconds until your logged in as a guest
<Gpoke> Im trying to recover my hard drive
<Gpoke> my hard drive doesn't show up on the live cd and Im not sure how to mount that
<kaddi_> Refraxx: I updated to the 2.6.30 kernel and the newer xserver, which increased performance a lot. The improvements really depends on the grapihcs card though, but I think it's worth a try
<Refraxx> Ok kaddi, How do I upload that kernel?
<Refraxx> I'll give it a shot
<kaddi_> Refraxx: the second link has instructions on how to update the kernel :)
<Gpoke> anyone know how to mount an ntfs drive with a ubuntu live cd?
<rav> hello. i'm having problems with suspend to ram on kubuntu jaunty on my laptop. i close the lid, and when i open it again nothing happens. how can i fix this?
<kaddi_> Refraxx: or is something in that link unclear
<kaddi_> ?
<Bity> Hey. My browsers in 9.04 are still stuck waiting for a reply except in w3m. Can anyone help fix?
<Refraxx> What second link?
<kaddi_> !intel |Refraxx
<ubottu> Refraxx: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<kaddi_> the second link from there ;)
<Refraxx> oh, ok. thanks
<rav> i'm using skype on jaunty, but the program has no sound. the sound files are there, but it seems it can't play them
<Refraxx> I have to step away for a few, something came up. I'll be right back
<jancarlos> hola
<cor> I AM BORED!
<cor> there, I said it.
<Refraxx> Ok cor. This stupid thing is not letting me download the kernel. it keeps coming up with somekind of file error
<cor> what's not letting you download a kernel? Firefox?
<Refraxx> the 2.30.5 upgrade.
<Refraxx> I went to the second link & tried to download the one that sounded the closest to what I need
 * cor scrolls up to see what the hell Refraxx is referring to.
<Refraxx> Timestamp    20:07   name: ubottu
<tommaso> hello to all! I have a weird problem: I'm trying to delete a file from kubuntu and it keeps coming back! it's an avi file and I'm not able to cancel it
<NJL> good god, who decides the color schemes to use with kdevelop4 in kubuntu?
<Refraxx> I don't know, but they should be shot        HEhehee
<cor> along with the others! except, then WE would have to write the code!
<dodecanese> where can i read the smart state of my harddrives?
<NJL> man, I was gonna switch back to kdevelop 3 'cause it was so bad
<NJL> but I can't get the deps to install correctly, so now I'm trying to fix 4
<Refraxx> ok, I have to go now. I'll try to come back later to try & fix the lag problem
<OxDeadC0de> fyi: in 8.10(No idea about newer versions), if you add a word to the spell check dictionary by default in say... kate.. it stores in ~/.config/enchant/language_locale.dic, in case anyone else has problems finding where to remove mistakenly added words. It took me forever to figure out where it was stored.
<pglenn> there isn't anybody in here who could help me out with a KDE/Gnome conflict on 9.04 netbook remix, is there?
<tommaso> there's a way to delete files through command line? there's a file that keeps coming back, I'm not able to delete it
<cor> depends on the conflict, I huess
<cor> *guess
 * cor sneezes
<cor> tommmaso, rm -rf <file>
<cor> tommmaso, but if it "keeps coming back", then deleting it isn't the solution.
<tommaso> thank you cor, so what should I do?
<tommaso> it's an avi file so nothing harmful
<tommaso> but it's a broken file, maybe that's why kubuntu is messing with it
<pglenn> please for the love of moses, tell me there is SOMEBODY here who can help me
<cor> kubuntu, unlikely. how did you get the file? a torrent client, maybe?
<cor> pglenn, try asking something.
<pglenn> there isn't anybody in here who could help me out with a KDE/Gnome conflict on 9.04 netbook remix, is there?
<pglenn> sorry, I asked about 3 times
<cor> that's not a question
<pglenn> ok
<cor> try again
<cor> using tha actual issue as the basis of your typing
<tommaso> yes cor but there was nothing wrong in the torrent. the problem is that by mistake I copied the file to another directory when it wasn't still complete and now I can't delete it. but the file was genuine because when I completed the downloading I was able to play it fine
<cor> amazing how I guessed it was a torrent, huh?
<pglenn> I just installed netbook remix onto a laptop, however the remix desktop in Gnome is very sluggish, so I disabled it. I installed the kubunu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop packages via synaptic, and kept GDM as the default display manager. However, when I boot into KDE, both Gnome and KDE start simultaneously, and this causes the system to perform extremely sluggishly
<pglenn> is there any way that I can fix this? I apologize for my earlier vagueness
<cor> pglenn, decide on a window manager, and remove the others.
<cor> there are more complex solutions, but that works for most.
<pglenn> sweet, I will try that
<pglenn> thank you
<cor> I recommend KDE/KDM
<tommaso> yes, cor you guessed right but because only with torrents you can mess with temporary files
<LuisJa> whats the command to uninstall programs?
<cor> gnome is going backwards
<cor> aptitude remove <app>
<LuisJa> whats the command to uninstall programs?
<tommaso> with emule when the file is incomplete it is different
<LuisJa> thx
<gaston_> Hola a todos
<tommaso> but cor do you think it is a virus? how is that possible?
<cor> no tommaso, lots of things can, but with only with torrents does one regularly find people with "magic" files like yours. Just stop the torrent. Move the complete file to its final location, and if you still have some seeding to do to hit 1:1, open the .torrent and point it to the new location.
<gaston_> hola='?
<cor> when I say stop, I mean "stop and remove"
<cor> but NOT stop and remove and remove data
<tommaso> cor, I feel so stupid now because I got it what you mean
<tommaso> yes, it's because the file is still active in the torrent download list
<tommaso> oh my god I'm so ashamed :(
<tommaso> that was really stupid to ask, I'm sorry!
<cor> ;o)
<gaston_> hola hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<leandro> hey guys, I'm new to ubuntu/linux world... when i access the /var/www (i've installed apache previously) path, i'm not able to create a new folder through gui interface with my user... how can i do that...?
<LuisJa> cor that didnt worked ¬¬
<LuisJa> i will use adept...
<LuisJa> damn i am having a bad lag, i writed that 1:30 minutes ago
<cor> maybe a black hole close by
<raster_ricardo> leandro: you are the normal user, /var/www is only accessible by the admin
<raster_ricardo> dont use gui for admin things
<raster_ricardo> leandro: and you can use ANY folder for sites.
<raster_ricardo> like, when you are going to configure your websites (if you are using virtualhosts) you can point to any directory
<leandro> raster_ricardo but everytime i need to create a folder inside www is very annoying
<raster_ricardo> for example: /home/leandro/www
<leandro> i mean inside the terminal
<raster_ricardo> leandro: with time you will learn that the command line is your best friend. =P
<raster_ricardo> anyway... you can have /home/leandro/www (or anything) and then, in the site configuration you point it to that folder
<leandro> yes, good point.. i'll try to do that
<raster_ricardo> leandro: cool!
<cor> dolphin.. sftp://root@localhost/etc/doodah.rc
<cor> use gui for admin things. YES! DO IT!
<cor> Kate willl handle the documents transparently. and you go root power.
<cor> not so transparently as with the old fish protocol, but still...
<raster_ricardo> cor: i like to use the command lne so I know Im doing somthing that is not so trivial..
<raster_ricardo> vim for the win!
 * raster_ricardo waits for the emacs fans.
<cor> i have no love for vi(*)
<maco> awww
<cor> nor emacs, bith suck
<cor> *BOTH
<cor> SUCK
<gh> hello, I have tried both the latest snapshot, and 9.04 does not recognize when I have my ethernet cable plugged in. checking dmesg and ifconfig shows its there.
<raster_ricardo> cor: ed user?
<cor> but then, kate is pretty shit, too
<maco> language...
<maco> cor:
<cor> kubuntu users are really at a loss for a decent text editor
<cor> oops, sorry.
<cor> Kte is aptly named, and like any woman, she a) has a mind of her own, though she will often wait until your back is turned to express this, and b) changes her mind on a whim.
<gh> and if it matters the ubuntu/xubuntu see the card and recognize the cable is in fact plugged in.
<lorecaster> hey all... if i were to ask you fine folks if there were an alternative to DreamWeaver for linux... i would be directed to Quanta. anyone ever use it?
<maco> nope. but if someone tells you bluefish, dont listen. its only an alternative if you used dreamweaver's html editor only
<lorecaster> who in the gods has time for plaintext html these days? :P
<lorecaster> thanks for the advice.
<gh> so umm... anyone like umm... heard of umm... that problem?
<gh> or better yet umm... know how to fix it?
<raster_ricardo> lorecaster: you dont need a WYSIWYG editor, any decent ide with text completion and other nice features is enough
<raster_ricardo> features like code snippets and stuff.
<lorecaster> i agree. ideas?
<raster_ricardo> Quanta, Kate, Geany, Gedit.
<cor> UEx beta is coming along nicely...
<cor> still opens multiple instances, but soon they tell me that's fixed
<cor> now in 64bit, too
<LuisJa> how i can know if that is 9.04 and (i386/AMD65)?
<lorecaster> i've been comissioned to build an artist's website for commission-profit, and she's doing rather well for herself. I'm also a civil-engineering student, and don't have the time to kill myself. i've got a quad-core machine with 8-gig of ram running the most recent ubuntu in gnome... if that helps
<raster_ricardo> lorecaster: than, gedit and geany are good tools
<raster_ricardo> I've wrote an article about web dev on gnome, but smashingmagazine.com hasnt published it yet.
<lorecaster> and does anyone recommend webhosting? i went with bluehost before, they were good but pricy. looking into inmotion and JustHost now
<LuisJa> how i can know if that is 9.04 and (i386/AMD65)?
<raster_ricardo> lorecaster: depends on what you are going to use.
<raster_ricardo> lorecaster: i recommend linode and webfaction
<cor> JEdit is okay, by the way, and cross-platform, too.
<cor> UEx, when the wrinkles get ironed out, will knock them all for six
<lorecaster> i don't have the time for crazy toys... unlimited space and unlimited bandwidth are ubiquitous it seems... i'd like message boards, and integrated paypal, but it's not that important. is there one dominant program that 'rules the market' like Dreamweaver does?
<raster_ricardo> leandro: btw, have a look on articles about debian/(k)ubuntu apache virtual hosting.
<cor> currently, I'm playing with what I once described as "my dream editor", long before it even existed
<cor> "a text editor based on mozilla technology"
<cor> Firefox, Thunderbird, <Editor> = The Holy Trinity.
<cor> Erm, it's called Komodo
<lorecaster> i want the reliability of online hosting though
<raster_ricardo> lorecaster: I dont know how you use DW. if you use it and its integration with adobe/macromedia tools, you'd be better with a mac or anything.
<cor> that host check site tells me I average 99.9%, and I pay like £3/year
<jiohdi> any way to keep any one program from hogging up all the cpu time and locking up the system?
<raster_ricardo> lorecaster: linode and webfaction offers a lot of features
<cor> unlimited bandwidth
<cor> dunno if they still take these special deals, though.
<lorecaster> cor: what provider?
<cor> jiohdi, yes
<raster_ricardo> but paypal integration is beyond hosting services. it is more concerned with web scripts and stuff. whatever if it is ruby, php or python script
<jiohdi> cor... ok... how? :)
<cor> it's freepgs, but owned by lvcs hosting
<cor> I got an account years ago, and when my expensive host went belly-up, I switched my stuff to them as an interim measure - been there ever since
<lorecaster> it places limits on bandwidth and stuff now... not for me
<cor> some months I top 50,00 hits, they never complain
<cor> 50,00 a day, rather
<cor> Fifty Thousand
<cor> excuse me and my effin desktop keyboard
<cor> usually chat on the laptop,. and this is why!!
<raster_ricardo> lorecaster: linode and webfaction have a really reasonable bandwidth
<cor> there are lots of hosts out there with side-operations.
<lorecaster> i -only- want unlimited bandwidth
<lorecaster> it's an OCD thing
 * Bity is away: Gone away for now.
<cor> that's why I stay with them. Unlimited bandwidth is the way to go, if you can get it.
<lorecaster> http://www.justhost.com/hosting-features these guys look incredible
<raster_ricardo> lorecaster: unlimited bandwidth is a dream or something not so trustful
<jiohdi> cor...
<lorecaster> pardon?
<raster_ricardo> lorecaster: do you seriously think you will use more than 200GB of bw?
<lorecaster> of course not... but like i said, it's an OCD thing...
<cor> hmm...
<cor> 1 slashdot, even a lifehacker front page and 300GB,,, easy!
<cor> especially if there's a download attached.
<raster_ricardo> but 200GB is the cheapest of their plans
<lorecaster> i have seen some beautiful flash websites... though i am not versed in flash at all... some of those are downright pretty
<cor> flash = googledeath
<lorecaster> check out my link above
<lorecaster> pardon?
<raster_ricardo> google cant index flash text
<cor> I know SEO. and flash = google death, trust me.
<raster_ricardo> plus, flash is not mean to be the site, rather, a feature. like a media play
<cor> exactly!
<lorecaster> it's one option among many. what do you guys think of JustHost.com?
<lorecaster> i'm thinking of registering with it
<raster_ricardo> never seem before.
<lorecaster> me either, but they offer some promising things
<raster_ricardo> anyway....
<raster_ricardo> im leaving now!
<raster_ricardo> www.linode.com, www.webfaction.com and http://mediatemple.net/
<raster_ricardo> have fun
<Xnet0> Need help with konsole in dolphin can anyone help??
<Xnet0> Can anyone help m,e?
<LuisJa> is there a way to auto start windows xp emulated in Vbox?
<cor> Xnet0, like F4?
 * Bity is back.
<drachenblut> im getting error no block devices foundnd check cryptopts=source= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices:  cat /proc/modules ls /dev
<drachenblut> anyone can help me figure out how to fix this
<lnunesbr_> hey guys, any good suggestion for a programming/text editor?
<James147> lnunesbr_: what do you mean?
<lnunesbr_> an equivalent to Mate or Coda in mac
<neptunepink> I can't hear sound, howtofix?
<James147> lnunesbr_: you looking for a web development program?
<drachenblut> lnunesbr_: have you tried checking out vim?
<lnunesbr_> James147, yes
<lnunesbr_> drachenblut for gui interface
<drachenblut> lnunesbr_: gvim
<James147> lnunesbr_: found a package called kdewebdev might be helpful
<lnunesbr_> James147 interesting, i'll try that
<James147> lnunesbr_: not sure how useful nit is :S
<James147> lnunesbr_: kate is always a good text editor if all else fails :)
<lnunesbr_> i'm looking one with a good highlighting, auto complete
<James147> lnunesbr_: i know kate does basic auto complete at least for c++
<James147> lnunesbr_: dont see why it wouldnet do html if it can do c++
<lnunesbr_> i'm looking a good editor for php
<drachenblut> lnunesbr_: also there's geeny
<James147> lnunesbr_: http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<James147> lnunesbr_: although bthat seems to be fore kde3.5
<lnunesbr_> James147 I'll try PDT
<aaaa1> where to disable kubuntu 9.04 logout sound?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> aaaa1: Should be in system settings under sound
<aaaa1> not found yet,i think it slow down logout & shutdown.
<aaaa1> ok, it's in notifications under system settings.
<HaRDi437> Hi :)
<HaRDi437> is there a kde  equivalent for miro (getmiro.com ) ?
<igor> hi, how one can disable update notifier and networkmanager in system tray (kde 4.3)?
<igor> I mean they will not appear after next boot
<davhere> hi
<davhere> i got a browser problem
<Guest75751> davhere: Ask in the channel
<davhere> when i go to playlist.com i can log in and all but my player wont show
<davhere> and in evony.com game does  not let me see my city
<Guest75751> davhere: Does playlist.com use any script?
<Guest75751> davhere: Probably, you need to install flash player
<davhere> well i was able to up to 3 days ago
<davhere> maybe reinstal that?
<davhere> not sure what playlist uses
<Guest75751> davhere: It works for me. I'm using firefox and I have adobe flash installed.
<davhere> i use ff also
<Guest75751> davhere: I guess it uses flash
<davhere> ok i'll work on that
<Guest75751> davhere: Playlist.com seems like a good site.Do you know what could be the bitrate of streams played?
<davhere> what that mean?
<Guest75751> davhere: All music streams have a bitrate, which refers to quality of the music played.If you were playing a mp3 file, it should be atleast 128kbps to be of good quality. kbps stands for kilo bits per sec
<davhere> oh
<davhere> not sure of that rate there
<davhere> seemed pretty fast though
<Guest75751> davhere: It seems to be of good quality.Usually, online streams don't offer complete streaming of a track. There would be some missing pieces.
<davhere> if i could veiw the player might be able to say more on that
<davhere> ya sometimes that does happen
<xp-killer> #kaella
<xp-killer> is there a linux call kaella?
<Guest53196> delicowa
<m0u5e> how do i get blur effects in kde 4.3?
<m0u5e> i dont see the plugin in my list :(
<m0u5e> anyone know?
<der_martin> moin, moin :)
<der_martin> I've got a big issue with my sound card (hda-intel), can anybody help me with that ?
<der_martin> goes like this :
<der_martin> kubuntu 9.04, Kernel 2.6.31-020631rc6-generic, Soundcard:  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<J-_> Has anyone had the problem where Juk seems to just skip through the playlist and not play a single file? I just loaded the player, and it won't play anything.
<der_martin> until yesterday I had sound, shut down my pc the normal way via kde shutdown, this morning powered it up again and no sound at all
<J-_> in a terminal it says, "xine is asking to seek behind the end of the data stream
<J-_> "
<der_martin> i can access all sound channels via alsamixer and kde-mixer, can change the volume, but NO sound
<der_martin> as mentioned above: dmesg gives me a spurious response 0x80:0x0, last cmd=0xb35500
<der_martin> about 50 times or even more
<der_martin> dmesg is filled with it
<J-_> ah hah! kubuntu-restricted-extras
<der_martin> J-_ : was this for me ?
<J-_> I believe my problem may have fixed der_martin's too. I wish he'd stay around longer. :(
<pedro_> hi
<akash> I have a problem regarding Firefox in Kubuntu Jaunty
<akash> It cannot able to open ASP pages
<apparle> tell me the site of ASP pages
<akash> Its secure site...http://billalert.mtnl.net.in/pgwbill/netb_payment.asp
<akash> However it works well in IE6
<shadeslayer> akash: the above mentioned site does not work well in?
<akash> This is a govt site in INdia regarding bill payment and it works well in Ie6
<AmbrNewlearner> akash: which site are you talking about?
<shadeslayer> akash: im from india and i can access that site in rekonq easily
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: http://billalert.mtnl.net.in/pgwbill/netb_payment.asp
<apparle> akash: I get session expired in firefox in kubuntu..............but I have heard that some sites work only on IE..........even in windows
<akash> Can u tell me the version of firefox u are using...I am having different plugins in firesox
<akash> May be these plugin hinder the site
<akash> rekonq ..is it a browser?
<shadeslayer> akash: yep
<apparle> akash: I use 3.0.13
<shadeslayer> akash: http://rekonq.sourceforge.net/
<akash> But i am getting couldn't find package in at-get
<AmbrNewlearner> akash: I use firefox and I use no plugins.....I can access http://billalert.mtnl.net.in/ and all links on that page....
<shadeslayer> akash: you have to compile rekonq
<akash> Ok shades.....i will try to compile and get back to u
<AmbrNewlearner> akash: the link opens fine in any standard web browser
<shadeslayer> akash: you need kde-devel , cmake , and build-essential :)
<AmbrNewlearner> Anyways, I installed Kubuntu yesterday on my PC (intel x86) and I chose not to install GRUB in Kubuntu installer
<akash> Hi ambr ...actually during redirection to Netbanking site...it opens a blank page only
<AmbrNewlearner> now I tried using GAG boot manager to dual boot OpenBSD and Kubuntu but Kubuntu is not loading
<AmbrNewlearner> GAG says (when I select "Kubuntu"): "Sector boot not found otr invalid"
<AmbrNewlearner> akash: maybe you are right......but I cannot check since I don't have an account there
<akash> Well i am trying it with Rekon
<AmbrNewlearner> I tried installing GRUB from live CD using grub-install (first mounting linux partition, then mounting /dev, /proc, /sys and then chrootING to linux partition)
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: and?
<AmbrNewlearner> but I cannot install GRUB....it says something related to "/boot not found"
<AmbrNewlearner> I tried AutoSuperGRUBDisk....It says: Missing Operating system
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: of course.....
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: you see you do not have the required /boot folder to install GRUB
<AmbrNewlearner> shadeslayer: how can I boot into Kubuntu now?
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: you might need to reinstall.... if anyone has other opinions....
<casa> .
<AmbrNewlearner> shadeslayer: ahh.....reinstall :( .... If there is no other option, I will reinstall
<akash> Hi shades i am getting error in cmake see http://paste.ubuntu.com/257965/
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: the problem is mainly that /boot contains your kernels
<shadeslayer> akash: do you have kde-devel installed?
<akash> No man but I need to fetch 102MB! to install it...any other option
<shadeslayer> akash: you can try arora as another option,(you need kde-devel to compile rekonq)
<shadeslayer> akash: sudo apt-get install arora
<akash> Thanks man got it.....Now soon i will proceed to my next problem :)
<shadeslayer> akash: sure :)
<AmbrNewlearner> shadeslayer: I tried finding some help on #ubuntu but it looks like I need to reinstall
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: yeah,i remember when a friend of mine removed /boot accidently.... nothing can be done
<akash> Hi shades ...my second problem is about Xorg and plasma takes very high CPU usage
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: oh wai
<akash> nearly 80-90%
<shadeslayer> akash: whats the speed of the processor?
<akash> how to check it
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: can you chroot into the kubuntu system?
<AmbrNewlearner> I will check the local LUG to see if anyone can help with it.....otherwise REinstall ;)
<AmbrNewlearner> shadeslayer:
<AmbrNewlearner> shadeslayer: yup I can chroot
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: if yes,make a /boot directory,reinstall the kernels and then run grub-install
<frinux> hi there
<shadeslayer> frinux: hi
<frinux> I have a problem with my firefox 3.5: some pictures shows only in black and white
<frinux> although in an another browser it is in color
<AmbrNewlearner> shadeslayer: How do we reinstall kernel?
<AmbrNewlearner> shadeslayer: Anyways, there is a /boot on my Kubuntu partitions
<akash> info abt my cpu http://paste.ubuntu.com/257970/
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner:can you paste the contents of the folder?
<AmbrNewlearner> yup....in a minute..
<shadeslayer> akash: what version of KDE?
<shadeslayer> akash: do you by any chance live near manipal?
<akash> kde4
<akash> No in delhi...why?
<shadeslayer> akash: 4.1 , 4.2 , or 4.3 ?
<AmbrNewlearner> akash: I own a PC with similar configuration that runs KDE 4.2.......I dont feel any problems
<akash> how to check exact kde verion
<shadeslayer> akash: i have a friend who is in manipal
<shadeslayer> akash: help > about KDE
<shadeslayer> akash: in any application
<akash> 4.2.2
<shadeslayer> akash: try upgrading to 4.3 and see if the problem persists.... nothing else i can think of
<akash> just with apt-get install kde
<shadeslayer> akash: see the topic
<shadeslayer> akash: what graphics card btw?
<akash> I am having no graphic card installes
<shadeslayer> akash: intel IGP ?
<akash> Sorry I am little novice in these field..can I see these specs in /proc
<AmbrNewlearner> shadeslayer: OpenBSD is refusing to mount my kubuntu partition......If you are online for some more time then I will reboot into some live CD and link you to contents of my /boot
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: sure
<AmbrNewlearner> shadeslayer: I will get back to you in about 10 minutes;)
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: sure,ill be here if theres no power outage
<AmbrNewlearner> Ah.....same here.....as we share the same country ;)
<shadeslayer> AmbrNewlearner: India here
<AmbrNewlearner> shadeslayer: India here too
<shadeslayer> cool
<martin__> hi all, I have a serious problem that I'd really appreciate help with. I shutdown yesterday (cleanly) and today, when I booted *all* my work from yesterday afternoon was gone. About 7 hours worth.
<akash> Hey wait...INDIA here tooo
<shadeslayer> akash: ;)
<shadeslayer> akash: btw the high CPU usage might be due to the intel IGP,but i need the exact model no. of the intel card to be sure
<shadeslayer> !intel | akash : look here for more :
<ubottu> akash : look here for more :: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<akash> Hi shades i have recently upgrade to kde ..since then plasma crashes!
<shadeslayer> akash: 4.3 ?
<shadeslayer> akash: press alt+f2 > plasma-desktop
<akash> nothing is working ...not alt+tab
<akash> desktop is not coming...
<shadeslayer> akash: alt+F2 not alt+tab
<akash> not working either
<shadeslayer> akash: um,youre on 4,3 right?
<akash> may be... i have just perform apt-get upgrade
<akash> after adding KDE3 repos
<shadeslayer> akash: no,you need to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> akash: and kde 3 repos? dont you mean kde 4.3 repos?
<akash> y
<akash> Yes
<shadeslayer> akash: its a complete upgrade from 4.2 to 4.3....
<akash> I even cannot go switch between windows
<akash> shall i sent you my sources.list
<shadeslayer> akash: press ctrl+alt+F1 and login and then dist-upgrade
<sourcemaker> why does suspend to ram not work... when I use cryptoluks?
<zizzone> ciao a tutti
<zizzone> qualcuno di voi conosce beryl?
<Mamarok> !it | zizzone80
<ubottu> zizzone80: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mamarok> zizzone80: and KDE4 doesn't use compiz or beryl, it has it's own compositing in Kwin
<kennethaar> Hi. Is there an easy way to change a link to another file or folder into a real file or folder?  GUI or commandline is okay either way...
<gjulian> kennethaar: what do you mean? a link made with ln -s looks as a real file..
<kennethaar> I dragged a file. Chose link as option and now I have 150 links I have to change to real folder or else my phone cant see the file structure I made...
<gjulian> kennethaar: you can copy the files not linking, but selecting copy option
<kennethaar> I know but doing this again would take an hour I was wondering how I could change the links into real copies.
<kennethaar> @ gjulian
<gjulian> I think copying the files, not linking, is the only solution. The links are only that, links to the real file.
<kennethaar> gjulian: Googling: making linked folders real folders in linux didn't give any suggestions either...
<gjulian> kennethaar: But, you want a structure of linked files contained on real folders?
<kennethaar> gjulian: No, there are no files, only folders in a specific structure.
<gjulian> kennethaar: so, you want only a folder structure, with no files in it, right?
<kennethaar> yes
<g_giulio> hi
<g_giulio> some1 can help me to instal  shockwave on kde on kubuntu 9.04?Thanks
<gjulian> kennethar: I think this should work
<shadeslayer> g_giulio: theres no shockwave for kubuntu
<shadeslayer> !shockwave | g_giulio
<ubottu> g_giulio: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<gjulian> kennethaar: for i in $( find -type d <parentdirectory> ); do mkdir <destination>/$i; done
<kennethaar> gjulian: To specify a bit more: I have my projects laid out as folders. Inside the different subfolders/subprojects I have specified the next action. The folders that are my next actions are linked into a folder called next actions. But when I copy my next actions list to my phone they wont copy because fat does not recognize linked folders.
<g_giulio> but if i'd have to run on firefox?like a plugin?
<gjulian> kennethar: ah, that's a different thing
<kennethaar> gjulian: ah okay.
<gjulian> kennethaar: I think cp should have an option to copy the linked file, not the link...
<gjulian> but I dont know which is...
<gjulian> try man cp
<kennethaar> gjulian: hm ok I'll check. thanks
<gjulian> you're welcome
<leaf-sheep> gjulian: Shockwave is not popular IMO.
<shadeslayer> g_giulio: its not possible i think,most sites use flash
<g_giulio> shadeslayer: yes 've just installed flash plugin and i've tried to install shockwavw but i 'm not able...
<g_giulio> maybe it's not possible...
<shadeslayer> g_giulio: shockwave is not available for kubuntu....
<g_giulio> ok thanks 4 all!!!
<Lademord> How do I upgrade to karmic alpha? 'update-manager -d' obviously doesn't work in KDE
<shadeslayer> Lademord: #ubuntu+1
<Lademord> I know, shadeslayer. But I thought that was for ubuntu only
<kennethaar> gjulian: cp -rL /home/ka/GTD/ /home/ka/2GTD/ did the trick... :-) Thank you so much.
<muskaotik> bonjour a tous et a toutes
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<shadeslayer> hey
<muskaotik> yo
<muskaotik> quelqu'un parle francais et pourrais m'aider pour un petit probleme de config audio sous kubuntu svp ?
<bazhang> !fr | muskaotik
<ubottu> muskaotik: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> muskaotik, bonjour, mais c'est un canalanglais
<houcine> salut.g un petit souci, aprés avoir installer compiz les bordure de quelque fenetre sont disparut
<muskaotik> can someone help me to configure audio in Kubuntu ? i have no sound :(
<kaddi> hi
<muskaotik> hi
<James147_> heya
<kaddi> how can I stop bluetooth from loading on startup?
<James147_> kaddi: havent found an easy way exept uninstalling it :s
<kaddi> James147_: that doesn't sound too good :/
<James147_> kaddi: depends if you ever use it at all
<kaddi> James147_: not really, once in a year maybe.
<James147_> kaddi:looking for another way to disable it now
<kaddi> James147_: If I use these instructions: http://www.lesswatts.org/tips/wireless.php (middle of page) do you think I could reenable it?
<houcine> je cherche un salon français SVP
<kaddi> !fr |houcine
<ubottu> houcine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<James147_> kaddi: think modprobe hci_usb reset=1 will
<kaddi> James147_: cool, I'm gonna try that now then :)
<kaddi> James147_: hci_usb does not exist on my pc though.. and bluetooth is still activ it only disabled "kbluelock"
<kaddi> James147_:  I think its actually called btusb that made the bluetooth applet disappear from systray
<James147_> kaddi: it did for me
<James147_> kaddi: rmmod btusb killed the kblutooth sys tray and sudo hciconfig dosent report anything
<James147_> kaddi: think that disabled it :S
<kaddi> James147_: for me too... but running sudo rmmod btusb gives me a fatal error, so the program crashes instead of being disabled and disabling and reenabling the bluetooth with the hardware switch, brings the systray icon right back
<kaddi> so I guess every time it finds a bluetooth chip it'll reenable bluetooth :/
<James147_> kaddi: probally
<kaddi> James147_: would you happen to know which packages need to be installed to get a stackframe for the bluetooth crash?
<kaddi> a backtrace
<James147_> kaddi: cant see any
<kaddi> James147_: you know which package contains the kbluetooth perhaps?
<James147_> think kdebluetooth
<kaddi> James147_: thanks, I looked for kbluetooth and didn't get anyhits
<James147_> kaddi: blacklisting btusb might work
<James147_> kaddi: adding "blacklist btmod" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist stop bluetooth loading on startup
<James147_> kaddi: btusb ^^
<kaddi> James147_: I'm currently trying to create a backtrace for the crash, however it seems impossible, because I can't find debuggingsymbols for the experimental kubuntu repository
<kaddi> or I'm just to stupid, to find it
<James147_> kaddi:what version of kde are you useing? kbluetooth dosent seem to crash when i remove btusb useing kde4.3
<kaddi> 4.2.4
<James147_> kaddi: looks like the bug was fixed then
<kaddi> James147_: yeah, I won't know for sure, till I upgrade, but that'll take another month or so.. :p
<kaddi> James147_: I had acer_wmi blacklisted for a while, that removed bluetooth as well :p
<kidblooper> good morning folks
<kidblooper> does anyone know of a program simular to look@land thats funtional on ubuntu ?
<kidblooper> look@lan oops
<kidblooper> wow
<mmauder> which packages do I need to install for amarok HEAD to find strigi on karmic?
<mmauder> right, found it. the message was not particularly accurate. it was missing libstreamanalyzer-dev
<dieand7> na ihr affen
<nIxx> Hello
<gjulian> hello
<nIxx> I have a strange problem i just updated Ubuntu btw. Kubuntu but now i can't get the ATI drivers working :/
<nIxx> if i install fglrx it always freezes while loading KDE
<nIxx> so is there any solution for (possibly i just make it wrong dunno :) ) or is there anyway to go back to 8.04 ?
<snikker> hi anyone knok
<snikker> hi anyone know if there is a timer (for elapsed time)?
<roldyx> hello
<roldyx> I have 2 host
<roldyx> and I have 2 ethernets 100mbps
<SNAKES> KLK
<roldyx> but when i run scp file host2:/tmp  i have 10mbps transmition
<roldyx> why?
<roldyx> look
<SNAKES> nobody speak espanish
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SNAKES> alguien habla español
<roldyx> SNAKES: I speak spanish
<roldyx> hola
<SNAKES> ok
<SNAKES> dime aver cual es tu problema con la red a ver si te puedo ayudar
<roldyx> tengo 2 placas 100mbps
<roldyx> pero copio en 10
<roldyx> por que?
<roldyx> ethtool eth0|grep Speed
<roldyx>         Speed: 100Mb/s
<roldyx> both
<SNAKES> revisa a ver si tienes un hubs a 10 mbps
<roldyx> mmm... maybe
<kaddi> por favor para ayuda en espanol entre en los canales #kubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es . Ese canal es solo para ayuda en ingles
<SNAKES> ok sorry
<roldyx> yes
<roldyx> SNAKES: mi espanol es muy malo
<SNAKES> and my ingles is very bad
<SNAKES> what is you OS
<SNAKES> what operatin system you use
<SNAKES> window linux mac ??
<kaddi> this is kubuntu support channel, so chances are he's using kubuntu ;)
<SNAKES> ok sorry again
<SNAKES> I and new
<SNAKES> and I dont know nothing
<SNAKES> I dont know the rules
<kaddi> SNAKES: then checkout /topic it'll explain what this channel is about
<SNAKES> then help me the password for default of the cd live of kubuntu is ???
<kaddi> SNAKES: and if you feel more at ease in spanish, then I would suggest you switch to either #kubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es
<SNAKES> please tell me
<kaddi> SNAKES: there is no password.
<kaddi> SNAKES: where do you get asked for a password
<Zxcvb> are there any known problems with kde 4.3?
<skreech> Zxcvb: Yes
<Zxcvb> what are they?
<skreech> Check the release notes and bugs.kde.org and filter for KDE 4.3
<rav> hello. is there a way to configure the looks of programs that use kde3 libraries on jaunty?
<Zxcvb> skreetch: anything major compared to 4.2.4?
<skreech> Zxcvb: Most fixes for KDE 4.2 actually occur in KDE 4.3 then are put back into 4.2 so in general KDE 4.3 normally has more fixes than KDE 4.2.4
<skreech> however it also has many new features which come with their own bugs
<skreech> So for highest stabilty the latest release of the older branch should be used
<skreech> You could possibly jump from KDE 4.2.4 to KDE 4.3.2 or 4.3.3 to get the best stabilty while still moving forward and getting features
<skreech> Unless of couse there is something from KDE 4.3 that you really need
<Zxcvb> skreetch: do you know how you would get koffice 2.0.1 without installing kde 4.3?
<skreech> As I recall it depended on KDE 4.3 base so you'd have to do a chroot
<Zxcvb> skreetch: so nobody has made packages for kde 4.2.4, or is that not possible?
<rav> is it possible to configure the looks of programs that use kde3 libraries?
<skreech> Zxcvb: Hmm?
<skreech> Oh for Koffice. No I don't know if that is worth the pain it would involve
<skreech> Zxcvb: You can chroot if you like or do a VM for karmic
<Zxcvb> also, is there a gui tool for managing running server software in kubuntu?
<skreech> Zxcvb: Such as?
<Zxcvb> skreech: sshd, samba, etc
<skreech> Zxcvb: IIII haven't seen one but I remember hearing about it
<skreech> Zxcvb: check kde-apps.org
<Abhi_> hello all
<Abhi_> what about all?
<kaddi> hello
<Abhi_> can anybody say how can i join ubuntu IRC via quassel?
<Abhi_> i want to join ubuntu IRC also.
<skreech> Abhi_: type /join #ubuntu
<kaddi> you are using quassel right now?
<Abhi_> yup
<kaddi> just follow skreech's advice then :)
<Abhi_> ya
<Abhi_> its working
<___matthias91> hi
<kaddi> !hi | ___matthias91
<ubottu> ___matthias91: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<___matthias91> whois kaddi
<___matthias91> lol
<kaddi> fail ;)
<___matthias91> xDD
<___matthias91> im new here ^^
<kaddi> :)
<___matthias91> are there any commands ?
<___matthias91> help
<___matthias91> ^^
<kaddi>  /help will show you the default freenode options
<___matthias91> thx
<kaddi> and we have a bot here, that'll show you info related to ubuntu. :) The bot, that greeted you ;)
<nicolas> hi
<nicolas> everybody
<James147> Hello
<skreech> ___matthias91: What are you looking for?
<skreech> !Hi | nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<___matthias91> @skreech   ehm..   im just looking around ^^
<___matthias91> and, kaddi...    who are the bots ^^ ?
<kaddi> I'm not a bot
<kaddi> :p
 * skreech whispers "All the bots are programmed to say that"
<___matthias91> xDD
<___matthias91> haha ^^
<___matthias91> how will i see, if someone is a bot ?
<___matthias91> and how can i send privat messages ?
<DHGE> !irc-help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc-help
<DHGE> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kaddi> :o
<kaddi> what was the command to finish an upgrade if the update was interrupted? something like dpkg --reconfigure?
<skreech> apt-get -f install
<James147> kaddi: sudo dpkg --reconfigure --prending   if apt-get install -f dosent work
<James147> kaddi: or --configure --pending
<skreech> prending?
<skreech> what's the mean
<skreech> ah
<DHGE> Prenden - there is http://www.bunker5001.com   ;-)
<kaddi> ok, kdm is crashing... anyone know how to configure wifi without a gui? (it's wpa2)
<skreech> >_<
<skreech> why don't you just bypass kdm ?
<James147> kaddi: could tr startx
<MadAGu> hey i am trying to install libstdc++6-4.3-dev and i am getting this: libstdc++6-4.3-dev: Depends: gcc-4.3-base (= 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) but 4.3.3-5ubuntu4andersk1 is to be installed
<James147> kaddi: http://crunchbang.org/archives/2007/12/18/configure-wireless-on-the-command-line/ to connect to wireless via command line
<kaddi> skreech: James147 thanks! I got a visual.. seems as if it was only kdmgreeting that was crashing..
<kaddi> that is awesome!
<kaddi> *kdmgreet
<kaddi> ok, it's crashing again :/
<James147> kaddi kdm is the kde desktop manager, it handles sessions for different users, startx starts a session for the current user
<der_martin> hi folks :)
<James147> hi
<der_martin> I'm really happy with kubuntu 9.10 alpha4
<der_martin> but there is this old sound issue
<James147> der_martin: what issue?
<der_martin> my soundcard is an ALC888
<der_martin> i can see and access all channels, also with alsamixer
<der_martin> but i hear no sound at all
<der_martin> dmesg gives me a hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x170600
<Xnet0> der_martin. Is your PCM channel at the highest level?
<der_martin> kubuntu restricted extras are instelled
<der_martin> Xnet0: in alsamixer I've only got master, front, surround, center and some other, but the first ones are all over 77%
<der_martin> the soundcard works perfect with windoze xp
<Xnet0> der_martin. Hmm. So you've typed "alsamier" in the terminal window? Or are you using the GUI base.?
<der_martin> Xnet0: I used alsamixer and the gui, when i change the volume in the gui, it also changes in alsamixer
<der_martin> seems to be working
<Xnet0> Kkk\
<Xnet0> Not sure then. I tried.
<der_martin> :)
<der_martin> thx anyway
<der_martin> anybody else ?
<der_martin> I think that this might be a kernel problem
<James147> der_martin: alsa might be incorectly detecting the sound card
<der_martin> my dmesg is filled with spurious response 0x0:0x0
<der_martin> James147: what can i do ?
<James147> der_martin: give me a min to figure out how i fixed it last time :)
<der_martin> I already reinstalled the alsa stuff
<der_martin> James147: thx :)
<kaddi> James147: the command sudo iwconfig wlan0 key passphrase gives me "invalid argument" :/
<James147> kaddi: look up wpa_supplicant
<kaddi> James147: will do, thanks :)
<James147> der_martin: can you pastbin the output of aplay -l?
<der_martin> James147:sure
<der_martin> James147: http://pastebin.com/m646c28a1
<der_martin> James147: Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<der_martin> James147: I'll pastebin my lcpsi -vv, too
<der_martin> James147: http://pastebin.com/m59afd447
<James147> der_martin: extract  /user/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.tar.gz  somewhere
<James147> der_martin: look for ALC883/888 in the ALSA-Configuration.txt
<der_martin> James147: it's not mentioned :)
<der_martin> can't find it
<James147> ^^ usr not user :S
<der_martin> James147: i know ;)
<der_martin> looked in to the file
<der_martin> no entry for ALC883 or 888
<kaddi> James147: thanks, I got it to work with wpa_supplicant :)
<James147> der_martin: mine gave http://paste.ubuntu.com/258204/
<der_martin> what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<der_martin> 9.10 alpha4 ?
<James147> der_martin: jaunty with kde4.3
<der_martin> I'm running 9.10 kubuntu
<der_martin> alpha4
<James147> but dont think it should matter too much
<der_martin> I hope not ;)
<der_martin> what can i do ?
<der_martin> reinstall alsa-base with --purge option ?
<James147> had to do these steps on my laptop since i was useing kubuntu (since hardy i think) and they havent changed
<James147> can try
<der_martin> James147: what steps ?
<James147> if not add the line "options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL" where MODEL is one from http://paste.ubuntu.com/258204/
<James147> restart the sound system and see if ti works
<der_martin> James147: where ? /etc/alsa.conf ?
<James147> der_martin: opps, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<der_martin> ok
<der_martin> James147: how can I restart pulseaudio in kde 4.3 ?
<der_martin> I restarted als-utils, didn't help
<der_martin> James147: I'll do a reboot, maybe this helps :)
<der_martin> be back in 2 mins
<der_martin> :)
<der_martin> cya
<waltzingalong> i thought kubuntu did not need pulse
<der_martin> hi james147
<James147> der_martin: hi
<der_martin> now my system has lost the soundcard, kde asked me about forgetting the device
<der_martin> there's only digital1 for choice
<der_martin> and no sound as usual ;)
<James147> der_martin: sudo alsa force-reload   to reload the sound ) found it too late
<James147> der_martin: try differnt models in the list
<kaddi> kbuildsycoca4 is crashing and I'm trying to report that through ubuntu-bug... should I use any parameter or just ubuntu-bug? can I just reference a drkonqui document?
<dane> whats this whole thing about?
<kaddi> this is the english kubuntu support chanel.
<BluesKaj> what whole thing are you referring to , dane ?
<dr_bro> how do i get grub to load. i've got 9.04, win xp, and win7. windows 7 install messed up mbr
<dane> kaddi answered thanks anyways
<dane> does anyone know alot about RAM and memory?
<BluesKaj> dr_bro, check your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<James147> dr_bro: need to boot in a live cd and run grub-install  more info http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<dane> does anyone know about RAM or memory?
<tdik> Hi all! I can't update my kubuntu to the last kde :(
<BluesKaj> make sure your timeout is set to atleast 5secs and that windows xp chainloader is +1
<James147> dane: anything specific?
<BluesKaj> dr_bro, above
<tdik> i got an error - subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (Setting up kdepimlibs-data)
<James147> tdik: what command are you trying to run?
<dane> i have two 256mb RAM cards equaling 512mb and its only reading one card but it say i have two connected
<tdik> apt-get update
<tdik> James147: just trying to update the system with the last KDE ... "apt-get update"
<dr_bro> BluesKaj; James147:  thanks :-D
<James147> dane: do both cards work indpendently?
<tdik> James147: I've forced the installation with dpkg, kdepimlibs-data still has an error
<James147> tdik: dpgk --configure --pending   dosent work then?
<dane> how could i find out if they work independantly?
<James147> dane: remove one test it, replace and remove the other
<James147> dane: to make sure one card isent faulty
<dane> okay then they work together, ive tried it before
<tdik> James147: no, it does the same
<James147> tdik: have you tryed removing kdepimlibs?
<tdik> James147: how to do that without removing the whole KDE ? dpkg flags ?
<dane> bump...RAM cards
<James147> tdik: or try reinstalling it
<James147> dane: it is mostlikly a problem with the cards or bios if there not working, I would test them both indivdually and test them in various combantaion of slots in your comp
<tdn> Sometimes the sound just stops working. It shows an error with pulseaudio, but I cannot read it before it disappeares. How do I fix this? It is annoying that I have to reboot to get sound.
<tdn> Using 9.04.
<dane> how do i configure bios in linux?
<tdik> James147: not sure what you mean. I don't know how to reinstall a single package and don't want to reinstall everything ...
<James147> dane: you dont, you reboot and the first screen that displays hit DEL F2 or some other key to get in to it (it usualy says somewhere)
<James147> tdik: sudo aptitufe reinstall PACKAGE
<James147> aptitude
<tdn> How do I troubleshoot pulseaudio?
<dane> ok i will try that brb
<tdn> Sound stopped working, how do I fix this?
<tdn> Using Kubuntu 9.04. Please help.
<tdn> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<tdik> James147: i've tried all ... That't the last error - as I said: Exec format error; subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<klm_> hi all, I have problem with bt mouse, every time I reboot system mouse settings are set to default and I must set it again. Plz help
<klm_> Kubuntu 9.04 lenovo t400s lenovo bt lasermouse
<klm_> Kubuntu 9.04 64bit...
<James147> tdik: you could try http://www.khattam.info/2009/08/04/solved-subprocess-pre-removal-script-returned-error-exit-status-2-error/
<tdik> James147: it looks nice ... I'll try it later ...
<James147> tdik: kk
<Guest50808> ok i'm stumped. new installation of kubuntu on intel computer worked fine at first, set up samba, and ktorrent. told ktorrent to start on startup. updated kubuntu, then when i start the pc ktorrent says files are missing which i would assume is becuase it's set to save one a mounted hard drive that i have to enter a password for. so i log in to the main kubuntu logon screen it gives those errors and then xorg doesn't start all i see
<Guest50808> is the logon splash. it also does this after i disabled ktorrent on startup. any suggestions? please and thank you
<skreech> by intel PC you mean
<skreech> intel graphics card?
<Guest50808> no, it is a nvidia graphics card, intel core2 duo CPU
<James147> Guest50808:So you are sent to command prompt when you turn on the computer?
<endimion> hello there.... I guess you are used tohavethat question... I have a prob with the bcm43xx firmware
<endimion> went around wikis doc forum etc..... nothing cameout... with any method using b43-fwcutter
<Guest50808> no, the konsole does not show up, it just shows a gray screen
<Guest50808> it shows the logon splash screen
<endimion> when i go sys>hardware drivers idohave the b43thingy but can't activate itapparently
<James147> Guest50808: suggests xorg is still working
<skreech> Guest50808: Did you update to kde 4.3?
<Guest50808> yes, we updated everything to the new, that was before it started to do this
<endimion> when i try with the bash the connection times out with the location of the file
<skreech> Guest50808: Ah ok try a dist-upgrade
<Guest50808> we are using the 9.04 kubuntu
<Guest50808> isnt that the newest
<James147> Guest50808: At the moment yes, but it dosent use kde 4.3 by default
<James147> Guest50808: have you upgraded to use kde4.3?
<Guest50808> ok, so you suggest that i degrade to 4.2
<James147> Guest50808: not yet, just trying to figure out what version you are useing
<Guest50808> i have 2 other computers running 4.3 perfectly fine
<Guest50808> i also should mention it is a 64 bit OS
<James147> Guest50808: So from what i understand when you try to login it gets stuck at the splash screen rihgt?
<endimion> so nobody has a clue like me??? well i'll keep searching or switch back to another distro if idon't find a solution i guess :s damn broadcom
<tdik> James147: strange error but it seems to work :-) 10x !!!
<James147> tdik:gg
<BluesKaj> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<endimion> pfff thisis crazy
<njathan> is there a tui network config utility for kubuntu? The irregularity in network config utility here is driving me nuts. Have tried wicd too... but to no avail :-(
<endimion> when i use the hardware drivers app i get that "Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed. Please file a bug at:
<endimion>    ubuntu-bug jockey-common
<endimion>  Trying to recover by restarting backend.
<endimion> and wheni use sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh i get a timeout onthe website source
<frederick> hey there
<endimion> so out of 284 users no one has more clues than me.... that's reinsuring but not helping :D
<skreech> endimion: Hmm?
<skreech> endimion: which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<kaddi> am I the only having trouble to connect to archive.ubuntu.com?
<endimion> jaunty 9.04
<der_martin> hi james147, I'm back :)
<James147> der_martin: hi
<der_martin> remember my problem with alsa audio ?
<James147> kaddi: i can access it fine
<endimion> but b43-fwcutter is working it's just the source where he fetches for the firmware timesout
<der_martin> seems to be an kde-problem
<der_martin> when I do an alsa force-reload, my soundcard works perfectly, BUT pulseaudio doesn't !
<endimion> Connecting to downloads.openwrt.org|195.56.146.238|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<endimion> sorry
<endimion> forthedouble
<skreech> endimion: can You ping the site manually?
<der_martin> and when I reboot KDE forgets about my soundcard, telling me, that the devices were removed!
<James147> der_martin: System Settings > Multimedia    do you have more then one card listed?
<der_martin> James147: that's what i said just before :)
<kaddi> kk
<skreech> endimion: it's possible you just cannot reach it
<der_martin> James147: when I test my soundcard after alsa force-reload (it's listed), it works perfectly for this soundcard, pulseaudio doesn't!
<James147> der_martin: is pulseaudio listed second in systemsettings?
<der_martin> even if i move pulseaudio to the second place and my soundcard to first, doesn't change a bit
<James147> hmm
<der_martin> if I "test" my card, i hear the sound
<der_martin> if I "test'" pulseaudio: no sound
<der_martin> and here comes the best:
<dodecanese> i hear the echo of silence
<dodecanese> who needs pulse?
<der_martin> when i reboot kde tells me that all my soundcard devices were removed and I'm back do digital1 only and still no sound
<der_martin> dodecanese: you're right!!! :-P
<der_martin> but i can't remove it from kde
<der_martin> it would uninstall almost half of the system
<der_martin> that sucks
<dodecanese> _/usr/sbin/alsactl restore
<endimion> 64 bytes from openwrt.org (195.56.146.238): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=54.6 ms
<der_martin> James147: any ideas ?
<James147> der_martin: not sure sorry
<der_martin> James147: I've read about a known bug since last year concerning alsa and alc888, but it doesn't seem to be resolved until now
<der_martin> ...sucks
<der_martin> ;)
<FloodBotK2> der_martin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<der_martin> In kubuntu 9.04 when I started my computer for the first time, I always had to reboot to get my soundcard working, didn't work on the first boot
<endimion> so skreech any ideas ?
<njathan> why does my loopback does not have an IP address?!!!
<adhemar50> iniciante
<adhemar50> boa tarde a todos
<njathan> which is the best distro for laptops?
<carpii_> that question doesnt really make any sense
<njathan> carpii_: i might have agreed with you yesterday.... but my network configuration problem in Kubuntu is pissing me off!!
<endimion> me too
<endimion> lol
<spacelime> Hi
<kaddi> hi
<James147> hi
<spacelime> I'm about to install kubuntu.......... but I'm considering between jaunty and karmic... i heard there are lots of improvements in karmic.. but it's still in alpha, so i'm not sure. what's your advice?
<skreech> endimion: try grabbing the source yourself then
<James147> spacelime: only install karmic if you dont mind frequent brackages or things notworking at all.
<James147> spacelime: if you need a stable enviroment use jaunty
<spacelime> ok! do you know when the first beta is expected?
<James147> spacelime: you can always test them both and see which you like more (and if you can stand it breaking)
<raphink_> spacelime: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<raphink_> spacelime: don't use karmic unless you're used to fixing Debian/Ubuntu systems
<spacelime> thank you!
<spacelime> no, I can't say I'm used to that =) although I'm a bit tempted to get my hands dirty
<James147> spacelime: if you want to test it you can install it along side jaunty, then you can play about with karmic but always have a stable system to fall back to
<yukan> spacelime: is it a laptop or desktop
<James147> spacelime: I suggest a seprate partition for /home either way, makes reinstalling the system alot less painful :)
<endimion> oki'm gonna reboot and try again
<spacelime> actually I'm looking for a nice community to start getting a little involved.... I'm leaning towards Kubuntu as I like the innovative approach of KDE and also like Canonical and their Linux visions... but I'm also considering openSUSE because it seems to have the biggest KDE user base?
<spacelime> James147: good idea!
<carpii_> depends, do you want to help improve a distro, or a WM ?
<carpii_> id say KDE is most in need of good devs
<spacelime> carpii_: don't really know... I used to do some game programming like 10 years ago but lost the spark.... now I'm inspired by the whole free software community vibe and just want to get involved in something i guess
<carpii_> well if you want my opinion, the problem with KDE is that the devs concentrate on 'cool' stuff, and neglect basic usability
<carpii_> so it depends what sort of dev excites you
<James147> spacelime: well helping kde will in turn help out kubuntu and other ditros that use kde :)
<carpii_> but KDE really needs bread and butter devs which just make the whole thing work
<carpii_> cos atm, KDE 4.x is a bit of a mess imo
<spacelime> carpii_: i totally agree with that
<LuisJa> Hello, i already clicked to make 3 filter for my 3 usb devices for my windows xp guest to use them, but i am still not able to use them, what i can do?
<spacelime> carpii_: however, i also feel that KDE has a promising base.. it's just too scattered atm, but that should become better i think
<LuisJa> Hello, i already clicked to make 3 filter for my 3 usb devices for my windows xp guest to use them, but i am still not able to use them, what i can do?
<carpii_> yeah i think its promising too
<carpii_> just not 'ready'
<spacelime> carpii_: true... and that's one reason I feel I'de like to get involved =)
<carpii_> welp, best way to get involved is simply to start poring over the source
<carpii_> get familiar with bits of it, and find something to improve :)
<LuisJa> Hello, i already clicked to make 3 filter for my 3 usb devices for my windows xp guest to use them, but i am still not able to use them, what i can do?
<James147> LuisJa: Dont under stand what you are trying to do
<LuisJa> okay
<LuisJa> mmm...
<spacelime> carpii_: anyway... my only concern... and I guess it's perhaps an unnecessery concern... is that I want to find a community of developers with the right "vibe" so to speak.... i guess the best way to find out is to communicate on forums and stuff....
<LuisJa> i wanna use a usb memory, my cellphone and my webcam (than comes integrated in the laptop i am using) James147, i clicked to get filters for the 3 devices, but when i turn off the virtual machine, i am still not able to use my usb devices (the webcam comes integrated but it seems in some way is connected to the laptop by usb), is there a way to fix that?
<carpii_> yeah i think so too spacelime
<LuisJa> when i turn on*
<spacelime> carpii_: i feel some camps are a little too hardcore.... they seem to want to keep linux a "by hackers for hackers" thing.... and others just want "cool" things to show off... myself i want a very user friendly and creative inspiring envirnment
<carpii_> irc is not the greatest medium for serious collaboration, unless its a small custom channel
<spacelime> right..
<spacelime> carpii_: do you mind me asking what brought you to kubuntu? =)
<endimion> with b43 integration :D lol
<carpii_> i was fed up of windows, and i do a lot of server admin. I wanted a linux distro and tried ubuntu but didnt like gnome.
<carpii_> so i guess i just settled with kubuntu
<James147> LuisJa: which vm software are you useing?
<LuisJa> registered version
<der_martin> hi James147
<James147> der_martin: Hello :)
<der_martin> James147: I've got one solution :
<der_martin> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, some packages were uninstalled and suddenly sound worked without any problem
<rmrfslash> I'm noticing Kubuntu is consuming 22% or more memory. This doesn't seem right. Is this normal?
<spacelime> carpii_: cool.... you havn't tried out openSuse by chance?
<carpii_> nop, i run fedora on some vm's, and red hat on my servers
<carpii_> ive not really had a reason to try diff distros tbh
<der_martin> this seems to be a bug, because one using kubuntu shouldn't be forced to install ubuntu extras ;)
<endimion> pfff i hate when something doesn't work 20 times in a row and the 21st one it does and you did absolutely exactly the same.... this is so MSlike
<rmrfslash> When I reboot the machine, Xorg process consumes 2-3% of memory. But when I leave the machine on for a while, it climbs to 22% or more.... I can't tell exactly what is causing it to climb though.
<endimion> well at least it seemsto work
<der_martin> James147: just wanted to tell...off for today, cya & thx for your help! :)
<spacelime> ok... I guess i'll go for kubuntu and see if I like it to start
<James147> der_martin no problem cya
<endimion> i just switch fromopensuse to kubuntu
<spacelime> endimion: ok! what made you switch?
<LuisJa> James147: so?
<James147> spacelime: tryed opensuse a couple times, never really liked it though, the whole yast thing seem like a good idea, but i hated how you couldent manually edit config files without yast distroying them :(
<endimion> wanted to try... I personally prefer opensuse.... but some stuff work better with kubuntu.... the ideal would be a mix between both
<James147> LuisJa: Dont really know, if its a virtual mechine issue you might want to ask on forums of the vm in question
<LuisJa> dammit... well thx anyway
<endimion> see me i prefer YaST for instance.... but i thinkfor old config kubuntu runs smoother
<eMyller> upgrade lascou minha interface gráfica :'(
<eMyller> ops, wrong chan
<spacelime> James147: i see.... I'm very new to KDE altoghether.... what to you think about the communites? any difference between the approach of kubuntu and opensuse... tough question i guess. don't know how to formulate it better =)
<endimion> try kubuntu first andin acouple month when the new suse is out do a dual boot to try it
<eMyller> trans: latest upgrade broken my graphic interface :'(
<eMyller> i really need help; just upgraded kdebase-workspace-bin to newest version, but it's broken
<spacelime> endimion: ok.... will do that.
<endimion> well for the communites iprefer also the opensuse wiki and forum layout and way/speed ofprocessinginfo...but they both about as rich
<eMyller> and i can't return to previous version
<eMyller> what can i do?
<James147> spacelime: dont know much about opensuse's communite, switched back to kubunu after yast anoyed me
<endimion> are about as rich imo
<spacelime> allright!
<eMyller> ping
<spacelime> thanks for your tips
<endimion> try both live CDs that's alsoa solution
<James147> eMyller: did the upgrade complete sucessfully?
<eMyller> James147: no, the package i said is not configured
<James147> eMyller: from commandline run "sudo dpgk --configure --pending"
<eMyller> James147: "dpkg: error processing bla bla bla"
<James147> dpkg sorry
<eMyller> "trying to overwrite <file>, which is also in package kdebase-workspace-data"
<spacelime> by the way..... i'm struggling with a tough problem atm.. maybe somebody could help me: I've got several .tgz archives that have corrupt files in them... i tried gzrecover and it generated a tar file..... however when i run tar xvf on that one it still halts at the corrupted file
<eMyller> all the output is in the other pc (mine)
<James147> eMyller: what was the outpput of "sudo dpkg --configure --pending"?
<James147> pastbin it please :)
<eMyller> James147: no output.
<eMyller> James147: can't, i'm in a tty
<eMyller> James147: i'm talking to you in a neighbor pc
<eMyller> wait. i made a > file
<eMyller> will try to send you.
<eMyller> brb
<eMyller> James147: http://emyller.net/output
<eMyller> can't install kdebase-workspace-bin :/
<James147> eMyller: you could try renaming /usr/share/kde4/services/kcm_keyboard.desktop  and running the command again
<eMyller> James147: already did it
<eMyller> it seems the checking is made in the package file list, not in the installed file itself
<James147> only other thing i can think of then is to clean the cache (sudo aptitude clean) and redownload the .deb (sudo aptitude install -f)
<James147> make sure you ahve a network connect before you do though :)
<eMyller> James147: i already did that too :'O
<eMyller> :(
<eMyller> maybe the repo guys will fix it?
<eMyller> i'm afraid the problem is in my pc
<eMyller> dunno
<James147> or attempting to purge and reinstall it
<eMyller> James147: any other option? it seems that i did exactly what you'd do
<James147> not sure what else you can do sorry
<eMyller> :(
<eMyller> i think i'll wait for an update
<eMyller> James147: you on kde4.3?
<James147> eMyller: i am
<James147> eMyller: its installed fine every time I have tryed
<eMyller> James147: did you installed successfully this version? http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/kdebase-workspace-bin
<eMyller> could you send me kdebase-workspace-bin and kdebase-workspace-data, versions 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu12 if you have?
<ubuntu> stefg hello
<ubuntu> stefg not sure if I've come back on same channel (one I was just on in Vista).
<James147> eMyller: 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa5   - but i am on amd64
<James147> have installed it on 32bit computers before though
<James147> eMyller: sorry, dont have acess to 32bit versions of it
<emyller> James147: this shouldnt be possible: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kcm_keyboard.desktop&suite=karmic
<emyller> -bin depends on -data, but both have the same file :(
<James147> try reinstalling both...
<dodecanese> my cat is talking something weird
<dodecanese> i still wait for the 128bit OS
<FullMetalJocker> hi all
<James147> hi
<FullMetalJocker> i have a ltl question about kplayer
<James147> just ask :)
<FullMetalJocker> i have a .pls file with the 3 italian public broadcast radio station
<FullMetalJocker> so
<FullMetalJocker> when i load it
<FullMetalJocker> kplayer read radiouno
<FullMetalJocker> but I still didn't understand how to switch to the next 2 urls
<FullMetalJocker> with mplayer no probs
<FullMetalJocker> ??
<FullMetalJocker> didn't find a button or a shortcut to do so..
<FullMetalJocker> that's my question
<FullMetalJocker> james?
<James147> Sorry, dont know
<FullMetalJocker> :-(
<FullMetalJocker> ;-)
<FullMetalJocker> so i google a bit this
<FullMetalJocker> ciao james
<NlinuxUsr> hello everybody
<James147> hi
<NlinuxUsr> hi James147 how are you
<James147> NlinuxUsr: Im alright, you need help with anything?
<NlinuxUsr> not help but question
<James147> Ask away
<NlinuxUsr> what do you think about kylix
<NlinuxUsr> and which is better kylix or lazarus
<James147> Sorry, dont know anything about them
<NlinuxUsr> because i have project
<NlinuxUsr> and i want to do it on linux and in our school we use only fu*** Microsoft Windows
<NlinuxUsr> i don't like it
<kaddi> how do I remove a program I compiled and installed myself? apt-get doesn't see it.
<NlinuxUsr> thank you so much jams
<NlinuxUsr> try with apt-get remove
<James147> kaddi: from where you ran make install run make uninstall
<James147> kaddi: if you removed the source just recompile and install, then uninstall :)
<kaddi> James147: everything is still there, I was checking out the new kaffeine pre-release... and somehow this broke things :/
<kaddi> kaffeine ran fine, but it's missing some features I really liked in the old version, which is why I want to get back to the old one
<James147> kaddi: what was the output from sudo make uninstall?
<kaddi> James147: I did make uninstall and now the command "kaffeine" doesn't start anything anymore. I tried reinstalling the default kaffeine from repository, but that hasn't helped
<kaddi> James147: http://pastebin.com/d254a1fbe
<James147> kaddi: have you tryed purging with apt-get or aptitude?
<fabio> Hi my friends !!
<James147> kaddi: the output looks like it uninstalled everything ok
<James147> fabio: Hello
<kaddi> James147: I have, but now when i type kaffeine into konsole, all it does is say: bash: /usr/local/bin/kaffeine: No such file or directory
<James147> kaddi: whats the output of sudo aptitude install kaffeine?
<J2daosh> i cant get my wired connection working
<BluesKaj> kaddi or apt-cache policy kaffeine
<J2daosh> how can i get it working? i have checked the interfaces file and it looks ok, didn an ifup eth0, but it doesn't get any offers
<J2daosh> how do i make it accept offered?
<J2daosh> offers
<kubuntu2> hello room, I have a dualboot xp hardy pc, after messing w/the hd I found out I have to reinstall xp, my question is after installing xp again if I repartition its space will that change my linux and xp's partition name and cause problems?
<kaddi> James147: http://pastebin.com/d14ba3fd0 install went fine from what I can tell, apt-cache says version 0.8.7 is installed
<kaddi> BluesKaj: ^ as well.
<James147> kaddi: Hmm, not sure what you can do, might try uninstalling it again and clearing package caches
<BluesKaj> kubuntu2, are you sure you need to reinstall xp , check your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kaddi> BluesKaj, James147  I just noticed it is working fine when I use the startmenu entry.. the problem seems to be with the konsole only. (start menu entry starts it with kaffeine %u so the command should be fine)
<BluesKaj> kubuntu2, you may need to enable windows in grub menu and maybe even the timeout which sometimes gets set to 0secs
<James147> kaddi: wierd, usually its the other way around :S
<kaddi> BluesKaj, James147 ok, I restarted konsole and now it's working.. funny though
<James147> kubuntu2: reinstalling xp will overwrite the mbr so you will have to boot a live cd after to fix that, but there shouldent be any major problems with repartitions the xp part
<kubuntu2> BluesKaj: it's in the grub menu but when I choose xp it starts in recovery mode that's why I ask
<BluesKaj> kubuntu2, can you pastebin your grub menu.lst
<kubuntu2> sure
<J2daosh> how do i change from IPv6 to IPv4?
<BluesKaj> !IPv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<J2daosh> i dont want IPv6, i need IPv4
<J2daosh> my wired connection isn't giving me an IPv4 address and i cant connect to the intenet because of it
<BluesKaj> To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kubuntu2> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/d40913002
<Dragnslcr> J2daosh- that doesn't necessarily have anything to do with IPv6. You might not be connected to your network at all
<kubuntu2> james147: ok cool I'm planning on using sgd to restore grub
<J2daosh> it looks like it is, but all i get is an IPv6 address
<Dragnslcr> It's probably just giving itself a default IPv6 address. I see it quite a bit
<Dragnslcr> You can pastebin your interfaces file and the output of ifconfig and see if someone can help
<J2daosh> yeah i need to stop that. im going through a tutorial right now
<BluesKaj> kubuntu2, does windows drop to the C prompt when you try to boot it?
<kubuntu2> BluesKaj: it just goes straight to recovery stating if I want a safe recovery or fresh install (not the exact words but something like that)
<kaddi> kubuntu2: do you have 2 entries for XP in your grub menu? Do both lead to recovery?
<kubuntu2> I have windows xp home and windows xp safe/recovery
<kaddi> and neither boots normal xp?
<kubuntu2> kaddi: nope it takes me to recover my system, so I have no choice
<kaddi> kubuntu2: can you boot into kubuntu? do you see the windows partition from there?
#kubuntu 2010-08-23
<NRyan115> ini*
<James147> NRyan115: windows dosnt matter in this case... /boot is a unix folder
<James147> and should be under your / partition
<NRyan115> then it should be the same partition
<NRyan115> BUT, how can I be sure that I will be able to boot back into windows after?
<James147> NRyan115: windows is able to reinstall its own boot loader from the instalation disk if somehting goes wrong
<NRyan115> I know that, but I dont want to get into it - I was always told that grub gets auto installed and auto detects other boot options and friends who dualboot windows and linux said there should be no issues. So, after installing kubuntu and not having grub installed makes me nervous
<James147> NRyan115: :) my guess is that grub installed its self to the wrong MBR record... (the wrong hard drive)
<NRyan115> But, it is about supper time for me, so I will wait untill after I eat to try this. So - since I do not know who will and will not be arround by then can I get those 3 links now so I can save them?
<NRyan115> what was that fellows name? it started with a C
<James147> NRyan115: (one thing you could trybefore you do it is changing the drive boot order in the bios)
<NRyan115> There is no drive boot order
<NRyan115> its like youve never used raid before
<NRyan115> after my RAID controll bios boots it is seen as one drive
<ikonia> NRyan115: are you using fake raid ?
<NRyan115> so it just shows "floppy, cdrom, ftarray (raid array)"
<NRyan115> fake raid?
<NRyan115> its not software based
<ikonia> NRyan115: yes, what raid card is it
<ikonia> NRyan115: is it onboard on your motherboard ?
<NRyan115> it is onboard yes. I am using RAID 5
<ikonia> NRyan115: it's fake raid
<ikonia> software based
<ikonia> welcome to a world of pointless pain
<NRyan115> Its not software based, the array is setup in the bios
<ikonia> it is software based
<ikonia> I promise you
<ikonia> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> it's a terrible technology, it requires a software driver to see/use that bios
<ikonia> it's support in linux is poor
<VonSpyder> Okay this is annoying. i edited xorg but it still always reloads in lowest resolution FTW
<ikonia> I would strongly advise you either a.) don't use it b.) buy a true hardware raid controller c.) use linux software raid instead of fake raid
<NRyan115> The raid array is already setup. I cannot use linux software raid, it will destroy my data
<ikonia> how did you put data on it ?
<ikonia> in windows?
<NRyan115> Ive been using it for 3 years with XP dualboot Vista
<ikonia> ok, fake raid fail then
<NRyan115> I want to replace XP with Kubuntu
<ikonia> I would very very strongly advise you to just buy a stand alone disk for ubuntu then, as fake raid is very poor in linux
<NRyan115> I dont understand hwy you keep calling it fake raid - it is not software raid in windows or linuze it has a dedicated raid controller chip
<ikonia> it IS fake raid
<NRyan115> linux*
<NRyan115> My bios boots, thenit goes to my raid controller bios where I setup my disks in an array before it even reaches software
<ikonia> NRyan115: ooh dear
<ikonia> for the OS to see that raid array, the OS needs a software driver
<ikonia> it's fake raid
<xangua> hi there, good evening.
<ikonia> and its terrible
<xangua> So i was trying a bootlable usb with kubuntu 10.04.1 and the network manager doesn't show the networks. I also tried with lubuntu and ubuntu and they do, what could be the reason because of this¿ using atheros by the way
<ikonia> it's famous
<NRyan115> it needs a hardware driver to communicate with the hardware controler card yes, just as my video card does, but its not a fake video card using software rendering
<ikonia> NRyan115: no
<ikonia> NRyan115: please do some more research, it's fake raid
<NRyan115> You need a hardware driver even for an $800 RAID addon card
<NRyan115> I have used them before
<ikonia> NRyan115: please do some more research
<NRyan115> they both need drivers
<ikonia> it's fake raid
<NRyan115> You are not being helpfull at all and it is becomming annoying. ... well that annoying that you arent helping, but annoying that instead of helping you just keep saying 'fake raid' over and over again in a teasing mannor instead of explaining anything at all
<ikonia> NRyan115: I've explained it
<NRyan115> Your claim that a stand alone non integrated raid card would not need drivers is not true
<ikonia> NRyan115: it's a fake raid controller, that are famously bad in linux, I've provided you some links for help with fake raid
<ikonia> NRyan115: that's not what I said
<NRyan115> How is it fake raid? your only proof is that it requires a driver
<NRyan115> all hardware requires a driver
<ikonia> NRyan115: there are two levels of drivers, 1.) a driver for the interface card (in windows driver part 1 and 2 are bundled) 2.) the software driver to see / interact with the fake bios
<ikonia> NRyan115: let me guess you can't get your Linux machine to see the raid array ?
<surunveri> hi can anyone telle me how to make Java work with firefox.. it works with konqueror
<NRyan115> No, originally I put in the install dvd, it saw my 1 raid 5 array and each of my partitions. But gave me an error durring install saying cannot create ext4 file system. So after comming here for help, I followed the suggestion of booting from the livecd first and then installing - which worked fine. It said you must restart to complete the installatin, and when I restarted it brought me to
<NRyan115> the windows boot manager instead of grub. So now I have kubuntu installed but cannot load it
<ikonia> because it's a fake device that the OS isn't aware of
<NRyan115> the install and live cd saw it fine
<ikonia> because they have software loaded with the reverse engineered windows drivers
<ikonia> the support is very poor - but it is there
<ikonia> (it's mentioned in the URL's I posted earlier)
<NRyan115> even if you are right, then for what possible reason AT ALL would they be including durring setup and durring live boot and not after installation?
<NRyan115> that doesnt evne make sence - its like putting candy in the display for a dentist office window
<ikonia> NRyan115: because liveboot - your not booting from the fake device, you load a kernrel which loads the fake device
<ikonia> NRyan115: grub is dumb - it doesn't have the capability to load kenrel modules to support fake devices
<ikonia> NRyan115: if it was a real raid device it would be presented to grub as a disk without the need for software, and it would load
<ikonia> as it's not, grub just see's multiple disks on the controller and thus can't load as the file system it needs to read is not there
<NRyan115> but that doesn make sence because again, pci raid card need drivers too
<ikonia> you're not listening
<ikonia> I'm not talking about drivers to interact with the device
<NRyan115> grub isnt loading at all
<ikonia> the fake raid array is actually a software raid array
<LineVass> NRyan115: I've never used those onboard controllers, but I think his point is that your drives are connected through the MOBO's ide.... whereas a "true" raid controller will have its own IDE to connect the drives to it, then present to the mobo's. a "true" controller is transparent to the OS
<ikonia> NRyan115: yes, because it's on a device that doesn't exist
<xangua> So i was trying a bootlable usb with kubuntu 10.04.1 and the network manager doesn't show the networks. I also tried with lubuntu and ubuntu and they do, what could be the reason because of this¿ using atheros by the way
<LineVass> While your RAID is in fact handled by a dedicated chip (as opposed to pure software), the OS still needs to handle it through a driver.. hence the "fake" part
<NRyan115> but everythign needs a driver - I do not comprehend your two different versions of drivers anology
<ikonia> ou're not listening
<ikonia> NRyan115: it's not to interact with the hardware
<ikonia> it's to understan the layout of the raid
<NRyan115> I am trying to listen
<LineVass> The pure hardware raids, usually extra pci cards, will look like a new IDE chain to the OS
<ikonia> it's like a micro-software raid application built into the driver
<LineVass> so they just use normal ide drivers
<ikonia> the first driver allows you to hit the device as a dumb controller (jbod) the second is a micro raid controller software that SHOULD live on the chip, but doesn't
<NRyan115> if that was the case then there would be no need for the chip at all that doesnt make sense
<ikonia> NRyan115: it does make sense
<ikonia> you just don't want to accept it
<NRyan115> no if the chip isnt doing anything then why is there a chip?
<ikonia> the chip stores the config and manages the interaction of the drives
<NRyan115> ok, exactly
<ikonia> that config is useless without the software raid controller being loaded by the OS
<NRyan115> its not like the chip is a giant splitter to add more ports
<ikonia> no - it's a cheap hunk of rubbish that requires software to manage it
<ikonia> or it would be an $1200 raid controller card
<NRyan115> then why does it exist
<ikonia> why does what exist ?
<James147> NRyan115: the point being that software is used to managed the raid array rather then being fully done in hardware...
<NRyan115> why would this chip exist if its the same as software raid, when you dont need a chip for software raid?
<ikonia> NRyan115: if you don't understand fakeraid - thats fine, but you need to start accepting it's what your using and it's a poor technology in linux
<James147> NRyan115: I think because it handels `some` stuff to make it easier for OS... but still does all the actual stuff in software
<NRyan115> and, finally, my final point even if you are 100% right and the chip is a useless piece of junk then why the frick can this work in windows and not linux if linux is supposed ot be better?
<ikonia> NRyan115: because the driver is written for windows closed source, the linux version is reverse engineered and poor
<James147> NRyan115: because dam hardware manufactures develop drivers for windows and sometimes ignore linux
<NRyan115> I cannot fathom why this would exist in such a mannor. If the hardware developers have the write the software to do the raid anyways, why not put it on the chip?
<James147> NRyan115: more cost...
<ikonia> NRyan115: why do you think your motherboard cost $200 and a hardware card is $1200
<James147> NRyan115: maunfactures are stingy and try to make things as cheap as possible
<ikonia> a true hardware raid controllers has a nice little cpu and ram on it, better to make your motherboard/cpu/ram do the work for a tenth the price
<James147> NRyan115: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#Firmware.2Fdriver-based_RAID_.28.22FakeRAID.22.29  explainds it quite well
<NRyan115> If what you are saying is true, then from the standpoint of the chip designer (who I would most fully understand since microcontrollers is what I went to college for) then it doesnt make seny sense to solve a raid problem in this mannor. It is not as if they are having time or money in the hardware because they still have to spend time writing the software "driver" to perform the RAID. I find
<NRyan115> it hard to believe they simply tried to save $1 in cost to lower the price of the controler card from $800 card to $10 motherboard chip
<LineVass> honestly, if you were doing it from scratch on like a linux file-server... softraid's probably safer just because you aren't reliant on a raid controller that can die
<ikonia> NRyan115: if you believe it or not - that is the truth
<NRyan115> ok well again the issue is that I have a 3 drive raid 5 array i have been using for eyars. I am not willing to redo everything just for this installation
<LineVass> ikonia: the problem for that is that he's got to then make soft-raid work in windows
<ikonia> NRyan115: then don't put linux on it
<ikonia> LineVass: cross-os raid = true hardware only
<NRyan115> And stop telling me to accept the truth I havent said you were wrong
<ikonia> you have stated to me a number of times it's true hardware raid when I told you it was software
<James147> NRyan115: it or is possible to install it to the external if there is enough space (linuc only need little more then 15 gigs)
<ikonia> so you have told me I am wrong
<LineVass> NRyan115: I'm assuming all 3 of your drives are exactly the same size right?
<NRyan115> I am trying to understand and I am only arguing about sub points that didnt make any sense - I am not the type to blindly believe anything anyone says so I was simply questions what did not make sense to me
<NRyan115> correct they are the same size
<LineVass> Yeah, and if you've already got 3 on a chain, plus probably a cdrom... you're probably out of IDE slots
<NRyan115> ok
<NRyan115> first
<NRyan115> everything si SATA II
<NRyan115> second.... ok there is no second
<LineVass> well, your drive controller... i think they still are 4 to a controller;
<NRyan115> I believe I have more sata ports but I do nto have any money for a new drive
<LineVass> I think the point is that if you're going to make this work you're going to have to have some way to get the drives (that ikonia indicates are poor) working before you can access the raided drive
<LineVass> drivers i mean
<NRyan115> also let me ask another question that doesn't make sense to me. At the risk of hearing you tell me to accept it again
<LineVass> now... the question is, and i don't know the answer, maybe ikonia does, will those drivers fit into the mbr, or are you going to need a separate boot partition that's not raided to hold those drives (so that you can then load the main os which would reside on your raided drive)
<NRyan115> if I was using 100% software raid, then I would still only have 1 drive containing my mbr right?
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> that's why you can't  have /boot on a raid 5 partition
<NRyan115> and 100% hardware raid they would all have equal mbr
<ikonia> unless it's a true hardware raid partition
<ikonia> no
<LineVass> MBR'd be striped in that case
<NRyan115> errr
<NRyan115> not with raid 5, but with raid 1 they would both have the same mbr
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> the mbr is only mirrored in hardware raid
<NRyan115> that is what i said
<NRyan115> in 100% hardware raid
<NRyan115> assuming raid 1
<ikonia> ok, in a %100 hardware mirror, they would be the same
<NRyan115> ok, and what I have is neither, but your saying closer to software
<ikonia> it is software raid
<ikonia> it is not hardware raid
<NRyan115> ok, but I know for a fact that if I setup a raid 1 array using this fake raid, and unplug one drive it still boots
<NRyan115> I have done it on another computer
<LineVass> right. cause raid-1's mirroring
<NRyan115> yes but software raid doesnt copy the mbr
<ikonia> NRyan115: within the windows OS, it's not software
<LineVass> 3 types of raid: pure software, "fake raid" or hybrid (whatever), pure hardware raid
<ikonia> (well it is, but the software is controlling hardware functions"
<ikonia> )
<NRyan115> I dont feel likeyou answered my question.   You agreed that software raid 1 doesnt copy the mbr, and yet fake raid does so doesnt that make it closer to hardware.... or at minimum closer to neither
<ikonia> NRyan115: this is now offtopic for kubuntu
<ikonia> NRyan115: we have explained the limitations of how fakeraid works within linux
<ikonia> it's up to you how you take it forward
<James147> NRyan115: I think the point of fake raid is to allow the boot process to be in the raid enviroment... the hardware firmware handles the boot process then switches to software when the os can take over (if i under stand it correctly)
<NRyan115> james I guess we are moving to private chat now
<NRyan115> thank you again for your help
<NRyan115> very much
<James147> NRyan115: the point being that it is all done in software... where as with 100% hardware then entire thing is done in inside the controller (it has its own dedicated cpu and ram)
<mikanen> uhh hello
<mikanen> could someone help me figure out why i can't connect to a windows share?
<mikanen> no one awake?
<benjamin01> I'm having an issue where an external drive (powered externally via wallwart) is randomly unmounting. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<Renegade15> good evening
<Renegade15> would somebody happen to have kdesvn with unmodified external tool settings at hand?
<illunatic> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<illunatic> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<illunatic> hm sh: cannot access tty < when i boot from a mondo restore disk
<ARGGG> [ http://radio.supertorrents.org:8000/listen.pls ]tune un live set!
<murk> yoooooooo
<PricklyPillow> Would someone here try connecting to https://ctsi.ufl.edu and telling me if the site is up?
<wea0> PricklyPillow: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ctsi.ufl.edu
<PricklyPillow> wea0: that's really cool.. thanks
<rynbox> hello,Guild Wars works great with wine 1.3 with kubuntu:)
<elslunko> Sweet :)
<rynbox> Any body try kde 4.5 ?does it work well
<rynbox> wouldnt updating kde in synaptic be bad.howdo i kill x and get console without it running
<elslunko> Not here. In fact I just installed kde after a year of gnoming around.
<rynbox> never spent much time in gnome
<elslunko> Out of curiosity, what web browser do you use?
<rynbox> mostly use kde and icewm
<rynbox> firefox
<rynbox> ide like to know why i cant get a console without x running in the buntus please?
<elslunko> You can enter console via ctrl+alt+f1. To kill x you'd have to log out before going to the tty 1 and then stopping gdm/kdm. I believe the command to stopping kdm is sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<rynbox> elslunko: thanks, but kdm is not in init.d
<elslunko> hmm not sure then, I'll poke around
<rynbox> elslunko: i tried what some others said typing  service kdm stop  its says its stopped/waiting but it really is not
<elslunko> So x never gets killed.
<rynbox> nope
<rynbox> ide like to try kde 4.5 but im to afraid todo it with x running:(
<rynbox> it would be nice if ya could get a buntu without upstart
<rynbox> elslunko: well thanks for repyling,im going to play guildwars seeya
<elslunko> Have fun
<frogonwheels> elslunko: btw it's just   sudo stop kdm
<elslunko> frogonwheels: Thanks!
<frogonwheels> restart kdm   start kdm
<frogonwheels> .. though there should be an init.d script that wraps it anyway
<tortoise7> hi folks, i am on ubuntu, want to use Kmail and apparently need Kwallet.... i have the Kwallet manger but not the wallet..... pointers?
<jschall> well, i installed kde 4.5 from the backports ppa, and stuff just keeps crashing. wouldn't recommend.
<well_laid_lawn> it seems you need to either make a new user or rename .kde
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: already did that
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: having the same problems
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: if i try to adjust desktop effects while they're not suspended - kwin crashes, basically have to switch to a tty and kill kdm completely to get back.
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: it also just crashed on me completely so that i had to shutdown the computer
<well_laid_lawn> you're sure the graphics are set up right?
<well_laid_lawn> it is new tho - so some greif is to be expected
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: what do you mean? the graphics drivers?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: it's an intel netbook
<well_laid_lawn> k
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: i have the latest graphics from a ppa as well
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<well_laid_lawn> WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<jschall> i know that
<well_laid_lawn> there's a price for using the absolute latest
<jschall> mmm, changing the wallpaper makes things blow up
<jschall> of course, this is on plasma-netbook
<jschall> so ymmv
<jschall> mmm, some xorg updates available
<well_laid_lawn> you're using desktop effects with the onboard netbook graphics - you can't ask too much of it
<jschall> libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-glx, libglu1-mesa, xserver-xorg-input-evdev.
<jschall> would those potentially change what's happening?
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: they worked PERFECTLY on 4.4
<well_laid_lawn> could only help from the sounds of things :]
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: completely smooth
<well_laid_lawn> there's a price for using the absolute latest...
<jschall> yeah
<jschall> i know
<well_laid_lawn> I haven't tried 4.5 yet 'cause of that
<jschall> there's a price for using old software too
<jschall> but at least it works, usually
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<jschall> sometimes i wonder if the people who claim kde is focusing on imitating windows aren't completely correct
<jschall> because now they've gone to a white icon theme for the notification area
<jschall> which is very windows-y
<well_laid_lawn> I haven't seen a windows comp in years - I like the blue tho :]
<well_laid_lawn> *in kde
<jschall> i guess they changed the theme from "oxygen" to "air"
<jschall> hmm
<jschall> idk
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: does it go ok without desktop effects?
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: not relaly
<well_laid_lawn> k
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: i'm going to have to reinstall the os on the netbook
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: probably switch to ubuntu netbook edition
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: since 4.4 kubuntu netbook is generally buggy
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: didn't you say that 4.4 worked?
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: it works, it just has quirks
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: a lot of them
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: how can i completely remove all kde packages?
<well_laid_lawn> there's
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: i haven't found a good way to clean up after removing a ppa
<well_laid_lawn> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know if it covers ppa stuff tho
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: hmm. we'll find out. if i can't use it to revert back to 4.4, then i'll have to reinstall
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: it takes about twenty min here to reinstall - I have a separate home partition to make that sort of thing easier
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: yeah, so do i
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<jschall> 396 packages to remove
<jschall> fun fun
<jschall> plus some that need to be autoremoved
<jschall> hey, i guess i can grab the complete list of packages that are in the ppa and remove those
<jschall> then remove the ppa and reinstall kubuntu-netbook
<well_laid_lawn> sounds good
<well_laid_lawn> watch out for dot files
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: holy crap. i think this is actually going to work.
<well_laid_lawn> woot!
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: i sure will be impressed if it does
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: all i'll have to do is put my old home directory back
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: you ended up reinstalling?
<jschall> well_laid_lawn:
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: no
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> why do you have to put your home dir back then?
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: because i replaced it with a blank one when i upgraded to 4.5
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: that was smart :]
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: i might still reinstall.
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: i'm thinking i want to try something other than kde
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: although
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: compiz blew last time i tried it
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: not well integrated into gnome at all
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: I have compiz as a standalone wm and it works fine when I use it
<well_laid_lawn> which isn't often
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: you can try the other desktops in your present install
<well_laid_lawn> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: i know
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: i might try that. have you tried it?
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: yep - just select from the session button at login - works fine here
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: no, i mean unr
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: nope - don't use a netbook - I have chubby fingers :]
<jschall> netbooks with fullsize keyboards can be had
<jschall> my netbook is 92% and i type faster on it than on a desktop kb
<well_laid_lawn> aren't they just underpowered notebooks then?
<jschall> nope
<well_laid_lawn> I use a pent3 lappy for vids on the deck and that's about it
<well_laid_lawn> gesktops ftw!
<well_laid_lawn> desktops ftw!
<jschall> they're faster than your pentium 3 lappy!
<well_laid_lawn> heh :]
<jschall> for sure
<well_laid_lawn> it plays hd vids fine
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: anyway, netbooks are smaller and lighter and have longer battery lives in general
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: they do seem to get 3+ hrs from what I've read
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: mine gets 8-12
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: the good ones have 6 cell batteries and last 8-12 hours
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: that wouldn't be playing vids tho
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<jschall> no, not constantly playing video
<jschall> of course not
<jschall> that would be mostly idle time
<well_laid_lawn> sweet
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: normal use would probably get you 6-8 hours
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: i would think
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: you can't argue with that - I like a bit more screen real estate since I don't do much that needs portability
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: yeah, that's what they're short on
<jussi> Hrm, I need to convert a flv to SWF at the same resolution/quality. how would I go about that?
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: you can get ones that are 1366x768
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: but most of them are 1024x600
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: i thought i'd have a major problem with that, but it hasn't been a big issue for web browsing
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: I guess it comes down to what you use it for :]
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: i intend to use it in classes
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: partly for coding and taking notes, but mostly for browsing comedy websites
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: I've read the 1.6Ghz of the netbooks doesn't equate to the 1.6Ghz of a pent4 for example
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: clock speed is useless for judging a cpu
<well_laid_lawn> jussi: does the -sameq switch in ffmpeg not work for flv?
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: yep :]
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: and a pentium 4 is 10 year old hardware
<well_laid_lawn> jschall: that was just an example - I wouldn't do ./configure too much on a netbook :]
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: something messed up my screen brightness and it reverts to 0 (backlight off) every time i start X
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: well, i guess i'll have to wait for kubuntu netbook 10.10
<jschall> well_laid_lawn: before i try 4.5
<jschall> i hate kde's calculator
<jschall> i have to install gcalctool every time
<jschall> kate loses vs gedit too, i think
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> on logon , a taskbar item remains, when i close it, the desktop workspace crashes
<phoenix_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phoenix_> http://imagebin.org/110933
<phoenix_> see the first item in the taskbar
<phoenix_> developer crash report --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/482237/
<well_laid_lawn> that's the "show desktop" one isn't it?
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: that's more for #kde I would think - or launchpad
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: hello well_laid_lawn, i found that the program beagle search used it
<well_laid_lawn> o
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: this occurs not only for beagle, for any program using certain type of display method
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: like vlc
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn:  what will be the cause?
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: I'm the wrong bloke to mention that to - if the above channels don't help there's #kubuntu-devs
<well_laid_lawn> or ask again in a bit phoenix_ :]
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: ok, i will try that. where can i find the autostart settings
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: I'm not on a kubuntu bow atm and have never had to worry about doing that sorry
<well_laid_lawn> s/bow/box/
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: ok, so you are in ubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: I'm on an Archlinux box with fluxbox as the wm now
<well_laid_lawn> my multimedia box :]
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: who is archlinux?
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: it is a rolling distro that's really up to date and can be very light
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: ya, i saw the repos and got stunned, everything is latest and some of the softs are well supported
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: all I need is a menu and video/audio mostly :]
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: have you tried xbmc live
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: yep - it used a lot of resources here with all the plugins etc
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: ya. enjoy. i am going now.see you
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_: bye :]
<phoenix_> well_laid_lawn: bye
<zzillezz> most of the linux audio programs use way too much resources
<zzillezz> there are exceptions of course :-)
<well_laid_lawn> I still use xmms 'cause of that :]
<moldy> hi
<moldy> i have installed kubuntu on an x100e thinkpad. it freezes more or less randomly upon kde start. any hints on how to fix, or debug, this?
<Asinine_Work> hey
<Asinine_Work> what files do i install for the kdevelopment platform
<Asinine_Work> i see dbg - bugs and 1 other one
<alvin> moldy: Freezes, or a blank screen with blinking cursor from time to time?
<moldy> alvin: freezes
<moldy> alvin: it's not even responding to pings
<alvin> No idea there. Does 'reboot until it works' is a workaround?
<moldy> alvin: meanwhile, i found a bug report which i think is related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/591699 i am currently trying to test it with the latest mainline kernel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 591699 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo Thinkpad x100e freezes when X blanks screen" [Medium,Triaged]
<alvin> Let me rephrase that...
<alvin> Ah, you have a Thinkpad?
<moldy> alvin: yes, x100e
<alvin> It'll probably that bug. I can't test. I have another model Thinkpad
<moldy> how do i configure grub so i can select the mainline kernel at boot time?
<Psy0rz> will lucid eventually get kde 4.4.5 or do i need to use ppa?
<moldy> i don't see the grub boot menu, i guess the timeout is set to 0 seconds? i am not familiar with grub2 yet
<moldy> ah, shift... never mind
<moldy> with 2.6.36-999-generic, the screen goes blank when i try to switch from x to the console. i can still ssh into the box, though.
<ovidius> Hi. Is there a way to completely remove uBlog from my desktop? Is is not shown on the desktop anymore, but still in the running Plasmoids list.
<moldy> the same happens when i log out of kde :)
<amichair> moldy: recently I had trouble with consoles and X, and reinstalling plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo is what eventually fixed it. I don't know if this is relevant in your case.
<moldy> amichair: i don't think it is, but thanks for mentioning the idea
<moldy> ok, now the next challenge is to get wlan working :-/
<justin_> Is there an evernote frontend for Kubuntu, or does anyone know of an altenative cloud-based note taking service that integrates with KDE?
<Strashniq> anyone alive to help me ?
<justin_> Ask your question, maybe someone will reply if they know (assuming they're also alive) :)
<Strashniq> yeah
<Strashniq> so i tried yesterday to install ubuntu , kubuntu or xubuntu ,used both desktop and alternate CDs/checked md5 and burning process was ok/
<Strashniq> i tried both 9.10 and 10.04
<Strashniq> on the 9.10 i got flickering screen
<Strashniq> sometimes i got 1 picture split half on top of screen half on bottom
<Strashniq> on 10.04 -just flickering screen
<Strashniq> i tried the safe graphics mode on 9.10-no result
<Strashniq> i got old SIS VGA,got intel chip and 800+ ram/some is shared with the VGA/
<Strashniq> what else can i try to do -to install the ubuntu/kubuntu or the xubuntu
<justin_> Can you at least access a terminal (Ctrl + Alt + F1)?
<Strashniq> never tried -i `m new in linux
<Strashniq> i will try now
<justin_> No worries
<Strashniq> ok i go to try now ,will come online after that
<justin_> Oh so you're dual booting?
<justin_> Hmm
<Strashniq> yeah
<Strashniq> i `m planing to keep the win7 until i learn more about the linux
<justin_> It's been a while since I've had xorg issues... but from memory, if you can access the terminal run these commands:
<justin_> Run: "lspci" and note down the model of your graphics card
<Strashniq> ok
<justin_> Open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with, I guess, nano,  so run "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Strashniq> that is before the installation ?
<justin_> Ohh, it's not actually installing?
<justin_> Damn
<Strashniq> nah
<justin_> lol :(
<Strashniq> i just press install /set safe graphics before/
<Strashniq> then i got
<Strashniq> flickering screen
 * justin_ needs to learn to read better
<Strashniq> the question is -can i run it ?
<Strashniq> and the other one -if someone has 8.10 -is it possible to share it
<justin_> Although, it might be worth looking at those settings anyway if you can get access to the terminal
<Strashniq> ok i will try now
<justin_> That way we can at least google search problems with that specific model
<JustSuds> Hey, on a scale of 1 to 10, roughly how good is driver availability/compatibility with kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> would depend on driver i would guess :)
<jussi> JustSuds: what gnomefreak says, but pretty good overall - linux supports more hw out of the box than any other os
<JustSuds> Thats nice to know. Just curious. lol. Thanks
<phoenix_> is there a wine channel , wine developers channel is preferable
<gnomefreak> #winehq
<truefx> hi guys
<truefx> i ve got a problem with my oracle 11g installation
<truefx> i catn ask any question in oracle channel i donno why
<truefx> during my oracle installation i am in prerequisite checks phase and there are so many failed options
<truefx> first of all "how can i cchange runlevel 3.5 from actual 2 value ?
<Asinine_Work> i need a little help
<Asinine_Work> can anyone help me out
<Asinine_Work> ?
<helene_> Hi everyone... Can someone tell me how to enable the touchpad module in System Settings, or at least how to just turn off scrolling?
<helene_> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<rork> !ask | Asinine_Work
<ubottu> Asinine_Work: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Asinine_Work> oh yea
<Asinine_Work> why is kdevelop gui not showing up
<jussi> helene_: Im pretty sure its under input devices
<Asinine_Work> says process already running
<helene_> jussi: It is, but it's all greyed out. :\
<jussi> helene_: curious, it is too. not sure on that one
<helene_> What's weird is I could've sworn it worked on *my* laptop right after installing KDE 4.5 (I'm setting this one up for my grandmother).
<gnomefreak> i feel i have seen someone else with that problem
<helene_> Well, it *was* working on my laptop. Of course, now it's broken there too.
<helene_> That wouldn't be a kernel issue, would it? I haven't rebooted since the last kernel upgrade.
<gnomefreak> helene_: i highly doubt kenrel has anything to do with it. more likely that it is only kdevelop causing the problem
<gnomefreak> s/kenerl/kernel
<gnomefreak> kdevelop should have nothin gto do with kernel directly
<gnomefreak> please forgive my typos
<helene_> KDevelop? Umm, are we talking about the same thing (the touchpad module in System Settings)?
<helene_> No prob. :)
<helene_> Ahh, I see. You got Asinine_Work and myself mixed up.
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<gnomefreak> that will teach me to act smart today
<helene_> hehe Can't count how many times I've done the same thing.
<helene_> Anyone run into website compatibility issues with recent builds of Chromium? I'd like to put it on my g'ma's laptop since it's such a p.o.s., but not if she's gonna run into issues with it.
<gnomefreak> i dont have much of an issue with it but i dont use it for every day
<gnomefreak> im also using daily builds
<helene_> You run into any stability problems due to that?
<gnomefreak> helene_: nope
<gnomefreak> there was an issue with flash+chromium but its gone AFAIK
<helene_> Interesting... I'll take that into consideration, thanks.
<gnomefreak> np
 * gnomefreak starts to feel smart :)
<helene_> hehe
<helene_> I'm curious-- what's a Gnome freak doing in the Kubuntu channel? :P
<gnomefreak> helene_: im an op in here plus i still use it sometimes
<helene_> That's cool... I've made several attempts at using both, but I always feel so boxed in when I try to use Gnome. KDE has spoiled me with too much configurability. haha
<gnomefreak> i use kde gnome xfce enlightninglment and others but those are the most fequant
<helene_> Enlightenment's nice. I just wish to god they'd reach a level that's suitable for a stable release.
<Asinine> hey where do i download kdev4 while in ubuntu
<Asinine> i have ubuntu but i switched desktops to KDE
<Pici> Asinine: It looks like you need to enable the backports repository to install kdevelop
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  i got the problem of making an ad-hoc wifi connection with kubuntu...  this does not work somehow...  knetworkmanager fails with this task... any idea?
<anna__> salve
<truefx> hi guys
<truefx> I ve got question
<truefx> how can i increase max number of open file descriptors ?
<selkies> can't use wlan in Kubuntu 10.04.1 .. i am new to Linux.. can anyone help me out?
<truefx> use knetworkmanager
<selkies> truefx: i don't know whether my WLan is been recognised or not?
<anna__> salve
<anna__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dhuv> From looking at Kubuntu's site, it seems that adding "deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed restricted main multiverse universe" will allow me to upgrade to KE 4.5. When I do an apt-get update and upgrade, I am getting a lot of packages (kde packages) that are held back
<dhuv> what is the best way to upgrade 10.04 to KDE 4.5?
<anna__> come si usa
<anna__> come si usa il vostro canale
<sobczyk> hi, is there any other app for bluetooth except for kbluetooth?
<sobczyk> kbluetooth can't connect with my n900
<otswim> is it risky to resize a partition and create another one with a live cd?
<sobczyk> yes if your power goes down
<otswim> it's a laptop
<otswim> my computer is very slow, and the drive seems slow on the live cd too, is there a way to fix it?
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> can anyone recommend a spider program for linux/kubuntu
<surunveri> im not very good with linux but i would need to download this website for offline use
<sobczyk> if you're fluent with cli you could use terminal, or use live cd with a lightweight window manager
<surunveri> ahh nevermind I checked extras and they have the site downloadable...... :---D
<rork> otswim: how much memory do you have?
<otswim> rork: 3GB
<otswim> 2GB free on the live cd
<rork> hm, should be enough :P
<rork> otswim: you could check if there's a program that uses a lot of resources with System monitor or top
<otswim> rork: no everything seems fine
<otswim> should i resize the partitions or run e2fsck, which one is the less risky?
<dhq> need help to configure 5.1 sound on my laptop
<sobczyk> fsck is usually low risk operation
<sobczyk> though it wont resize your partition
<dhq> need help to configure 5.1 sound on my laptop
<KukuNut> amarok beta in maverick yet? 5 days ago it was announced in kde.org
<James147> KukuNut: #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<slow-motion> hi
<dhq> i am using kubuntu 10.04. my laptop did support 5.1 sound on 9.10, but now on 10.04 i cannot seem to get it to work. i have 3 front jacks one of which is a mic jack which i can interchange to be a rear speaker
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<gnomefreak> hi
<glaucous> Is there a built-in way in Kubuntu to schedule tasks?
<James147> glaucous: cron  :)
<truefx> crontab ???
<glaucous> James147: Hm, and it isn't already installed?
<James147> glaucous: it should be... everything works off of it
<glaucous> James147: Oh okay, thought it had a GUI at first
<James147> glaucous: i remember kde did have a gui for it... but i am failing to find it atm
<glaucous> No worries, just have to learn how to configure it
<James147> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<glaucous> Nice, thanks
<James147> glaucous: ...ah got it in system settings after i installed "kcron" :)
<glaucous> James147: Installed kcron, can't seem to find how to start it though
<James147> glaucous: in system settings "Task manager" (might be on teh advanced tab)
<glaucous> James147: Yeah thanks!
<El_Caballero> Hello. I have a dude. My hard disk sometimes is using so much (reading and writing). How can i see what process is doing that?
<El_Caballero> I have enough ram. It is not the problem.
<suspiria> ChatRoulette Clone http://chatlandia.net/
<Pici> suspiria: Please don't advertise here, this is a support channel.
<Guest21205> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<glaucous> James147: Perhaps you know a good way to do the following in one command. I need to rsync to a specific directory, and the directory should be named by "NAME year-month-day". It's just the date part I'm confused about doing in one command.
<James147> glaucous: `date` should work
<James147> glaucous: well... with the appropate arguments on date :)
<glaucous> James147: So would mkdir date +%m-%d-Y work?
<glaucous> Hm I can just try myself >.<
<James147> glaucous: mkdir `date +%m-%d-Y`  should the ` are important
<glaucous> James147: yes it did, great
<hawkI> ~`
<hawkI> !`
<hawkI> glaucous: $( date +%m-%d-Y ) will also work and is currently the preferred form.
<James147> hawkI: whats the difference in `` and $() ?
<glaucous> curious as well
<hawkI> James147: when you want multiple levels of nested commands, the ` become a problem.  the $( command ) syntax ends up being a better solution.
<BluesKaj> hi James147 , glaucous, interesting that kcron isn't part of the default apps in lucid
<BluesKaj> it used to be
<glaucous> BluesKaj: Agree
<James147> BluesKaj: yeah, was wondering that... my guess is that most people have no need for it and to save space.... but thats only a guess
<BluesKaj> i guess those who actually use it also know that running a sartup script in some cases is easier
<hawkI> James147, glaucous  The backquote (`) is used in the old-style command substitution, e.g. foo=`command`. This syntax is deprecated in favor of foo=$(command). Backslash handling inside $() is less surprising, and $() is easier to nest. See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/082
<hawkI> from the bot in #bash
<James147> hawkI: thanks
<hawkI> np :)
<otswim> i've tried to download gparted to resize my partition and create another one, but gparted says that i cannot resize my partition. the hard drive seems really damaged even though i've run chkdsk to try and fix it (windows partition) or ntfsfix
<James147> otswim: which partition? the one you are curently using?
<otswim> James147: no, i booted on a live cd to try to fix the windows partition
<James147> otswim: ahh windows... got a feeling that gparted cant resize windows partitions :) need to do it from within windows
<otswim> James147: oh that's why :(
<glaucous> When using rsync, will it skip symlinks?
<glaucous> Nvm, it does by default
<James147> glaucous: man rsync  will tell you all about its options :)
<glaucous> James147: yes, I sure have to start using man and grep more often
<glaucous> Although this command was a lot harder to search for. I know how to compress a folder with tar, but is it possible to ignore specific subfolders?
<James147> glaucous: --exclude=PATTERN
<glaucous> James147: Exlude! That's a better word for ignore. Thanks :)
<xmarteo> hi everybody
<xmarteo> just installed kub on my new dell studio xps
<xmarteo> boot time 17 secs from boot to desktop :p
<iRy> hi somebody here who could help me?
<James147> !help | iRy
<ubottu> iRy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iRy> need help to install or load a firmware (Qualcomm Gobi) on lucid (kernel .32
<iRy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elslunko> I can't for the life of me figure out how to authorize the Remember the milk plasmoid. I get a pop up but no website to authorize.
<James147> elslunko: well there is a big Authenticate button in its settings :)
<elslunko> James147: Yeah but when I click it it pops up a window and the window stays blank.
<James147> elslunko: hmm, loads a web page ehre :S
<elslunko>     Thanks for trying it, let me see if I can see what's wrong.
<James147> elslunko: try removing and readding the widget
<elslunko> James147: Did, not sure what's wrong with it. I'll figure it out later.
<TheLimeRunner> Hello :)
<ner0x> What is the name of the ipod plugin package for amarok?
<alvin> Is there a way to start Kopete WITHOUT also starting Kontact?
<James147> alvin: didnt think kopete did start kontact.... at least it dosnt here
<alvin> James147: Maybe your kontact was already open?
<alvin> It does here on 3 computers, but I have KDE 4.5
<James147> alvin: dont have it open (or at least no window is visable or in teh systray)
<phoenix_> my dear friends, i started using linux operating system(kubuntu) from last january, i have learned a lot, i learned programming in qt and today i successfully finished a new kopete library, i thank everyone for extending your support. i will try my best to contribute. thank you all
<James147> alvin: have 4.5 here as well
<alvin> Hmm, strange. I wish it wouldn't start Kontact here.
<James147> alvin: what protacal are you using with it?
<alvin> 1 Jabber Account. I'll throw it away to test now
<alvin> Nope, even without any account configured, it starts Kontact
<alvin> Can anyone else confirm or deny this behaviour? Is it just me, my wife and my collegues?
<James147> alvin: you could try resetting kepete (delete or rename ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc)
<alvin> I will
<alvin> James147: Nope. Removed kopeterc and apps/kopete. Still launches Kontact
<James147> strange...
<alvin> Might it have something to do with me being a Kolab user?
<mluser-home> Hello, I've been trying for some time to figure out how to add a button to my panel that represents a kmenu group of applications like I could in kde 3.5.x.  Does anyone know how to do this in kde 4.x?
<basajaun> hi how do I use drop  to ftp ?
<basajaun> only found a description of what happens in ubuntu  go to places connect to server , what is the equivalent in kubuntu
<^dos> msg/nick now da"
<^dos> [^dos] nick now da"
<well_laid_lawn> ^dos: what are you trying to do ?
<^dos> I"m trying to change my nick from^dos to "da"
<well_laid_lawn> try    /^dos da
<^dos> Ty
<well_laid_lawn> try    /nick  Danio sorry
<well_laid_lawn> try    /nick  da    sorry
<Unksi> is there a way of changing the amount krunner shows results in kde 4.5?
<da> wow that was easy tu
<anand> hello
<ner0x> Anyone use Amarok for managing their ipod?
<fayaz_> ner0x i do
<ner0x> fayaz_: How did you install the ipod plugin?
<fayaz_> ner0x i didn't need one...
<da13>  /msg nickserv register <186200><daconner46@gmail.com>
 * fayaz_ leaving
<fayaz_> i hope whatever issue you're having gets fixed soon ner0x
<seicherlbob> hi there! I'd like to prepare a PC for OEM. I installed Firefox. Now i'd like to set the favourites in the KMenu and the Firefox Shortcut in the Controlpanel for all new users. I know that i need to put the necessary files in /etc/skel, but what are the files?
<seicherlbob> i guess that the favourites are saved in .kde/share/config/kickoffrc. But where are the settings for the Control panel saved?
<jimmy51_> my device notifier is acting up.  it's still listing some stuff that is no longer connected and isn't listing newly plugged in USB stuff.  how can i have it re-detect?
<NRyan115> Question about grub kubuntu and boot partitions
<NRyan115> No matter how many times I instlal kubuntu grub does not load after reboot - just my standard boot mgr so wouldnt that mean that grub isnt installing into the correct partition?
<NRyan115> windows boot manager*
<alvin> jimmy51. I have the same thing. CD's that were in the drive yesterday are showing up twice in Dolphin. If I remove the cd, 1 is left.
<alvin> reboot 'fixes' it
<NRyan115> how can I install grub so that it boots when I turn my computer on? After I install kubuntu for the first time and reboot it brings me to my same old windows boot manager
<alvin> $ sudo grub-install
<alvin> $ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<alvin> (The second one)
<NRyan115> but I have like 6 partitions
<NRyan115> i'm in a live cd right now
<NRyan115> kubuntu is installed in /dev/mapper/nvidia_bgbhdedb9
<NRyan115> and I believe my windows boot loader is in /dev/mapper/nvidia_bgbhdedb1
<alvin> /dev/sda is your disk. Install grub there
<NRyan115> but it is not my disk
<NRyan115> its 1/3 of my raid array
<alvin> How can I say in kaddressbook: 'This contact, that's me'
<alvin> ok, take your raid array then, instead of /dev/sda. (/dev/md0 or something)
<NRyan115> /dev/mapper/nvidia_bgbhdedb9 is the partition kubuntu is installed on. If I mount that to ~/Test I can see the kubuntu install
<NRyan115> but if i grub-install /dev/mapper/nvidia_bgbhdedb9 it errors out
<alvin> That's because you try to install grub on an volume. Try your disk(s) instead.
<NRyan115> I am new to linux and do not understand what the difference is. The only place I cna access my partitions is through /dev/mapper/nvidia_bgbhdedb(#)
<NRyan115> /dev/sda sdb. sdc. sdd. sdd1 all exist
<NRyan115> I read, and was told that grub needs ot be installed in my root partition for kubuntu, not just the whole disk
<alvin> It depends. If you want to use grub for all operating systems, the whole disk is the right place. Can even be several disks if you use mirror. If you want another version of grub, just use the other version (e.g. The OpenSolaris one, because it supports ZFS) Maybe you want to use the Windows boot manager and chainload
<alvin> What kind of RAID is it? SOftware, hardware?
<NRyan115> neither its hybrid
<alvin> What's hybrid RAID?
<alvin> Never heard of it.
<NRyan115> fakeraid, and according to the howto i shoulnt be having this problem. I read on forums that all you have to do to fix it is install grub manually
<NRyan115> its the kind that is integrated onto motherboards these days
<alvin> ah, fakeraid. Yes. tricky
<alvin> I'm surprised that even works nowadays. Times sure change :-) Maybe you should install on each disk in that case.
<alvin> $ sudo grub-install /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<NRyan115> the directions on the ubuntu website didnt work, and I am trying to do like I read on a forum and installgrub manually - but I cant seem to do that
<NRyan115> I cant do that its not raid 1 its raid 5
<alvin> If you have a mirror, that would be the way to do
<alvin> Is that even bootable in Linux fakeraid? In mdadm software raid it is not if I'm not mistaken.
<NRyan115> the kubuntu installer seens it as one single disk durring install
<NRyan115> and let me pick which existing partition to install kubuntu on
<alvin> but doesn't let you choose where to put the bootloader?
<NRyan115> and kubuntu did install fine, and according to fakeraid howto on ubuntu website there shouldnt be much problems with this newest version
<NRyan115> exactly, that is not an option
<NRyan115> err
<NRyan115> it is an option
<NRyan115> but no matter where I pick it doesnt load grub
<alvin> Does grub2 beta even has a fakeraid module?
<NRyan115> *supposedly* the problem I am supposed to have (if any) is grub loading and not seeing my array and thus not booting into linux
<alvin> Yes, that I can believe
<NRyan115> but I cant even get grub to load at all - it goes right to my windows vista boot loader
<NRyan115> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<alvin> Your vista boot loader is on the MBR (maybe even on all disks?)
<NRyan115> it even said raid 5 should be ok
<NRyan115> its not on all disks its not a mirrors array
<NRyan115> its raid 5
<NRyan115> 3 disks
<NRyan115> 1 stripped 1 parity
<NRyan115> 2 striped*
<alvin> I know, but where does it find it's boot loader? I'd say, all disks might be the most secure way. After all, if the disk with the MBR on it fails, you can't boot your array. Putting it on all three gives you redundancy
 * alvin notices that Launchpad no longer like Opera.
<NRyan115> with raid 5 you can loose any 1 disks and be fine because any two can be matched with parity to created a stripped array
<NRyan115> so it should be half on one disk, half on another, and the third is for parity
<NRyan115> it should be 1 virtual drive
<NRyan115> "Since version 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) Ubuntu has RAID5 support built into the kernel loading the right module. also dmraid is now in the 'main' respository, and can be installed without reconfiguring apt. Once dmraid is running, the live installer can handle installing to the raid."
<alvin> Don't mistake dmraid for fakeraid. The're both software raid, but mdadm is different from what you're using
<NRyan115> if you view the link I posted you can see that it should basically work - I followed the directions and got to the point where it said "if you see this then you are happy and fine restart and be done" and yet when I reboot nothing
<NRyan115> dmraid is for fakeraid
<alvin> nice warning on top
<NRyan115> it says so on the ubuntu.com help page I linked you to
<alvin> oh, it's called that now. I tried enough 8 years ago. Didn't work then.
<alvin> aha. and /dev/mapper/nvidia...  I was mistaking that for lvm
<NRyan115> also, is kubuntu 10.04 the same as ubuntu 10.04 but with kde?
<alvin> It is
<NRyan115> because obviousely the directions only have ubuntu 9
<NRyan115> but you would think that if it worked in 8 and 9 it should work in 10
<alvin> They're indeed chainloading here. The Windows boot loader is used
<cornelius> hi i am having trouble installing kubuntu
<NRyan115> and like i said, the installer did see it as one drive and recognized my partitions
<cornelius> hello
<NRyan115> hello
<alvin> That is not always the case. LVM booting and snapshotting worked better in previous versions. A lot of boot bugs where introduced in karmic. In Lucid the situation is better, but new ones have been introduced.
<alvin> Actually, according to the guide, you're doing it right
<NRyan115> i know :p
<alvin> But you have to adapt your Windows boot loader (last paragraph)
<NRyan115> huh?
<alvin> It doesn't exactly say what you have to change in the Windows boot loader
<alvin> Well, it's logical. First thing that is seen is the Windows boot loader. (You see it now, when you reboot), but you have to tell Windows there's another operating system (another boot loader) on the disk and tell it should offer you the option of choosing that other boot loader.
<NRyan115> what "last paragraph" ? there is only 1/2 page for version 9 and the rest are for older versions
<alvin> 11. Dual-Boot configuration. In case of a dual boot with Win7, grub may have some problem to launch windows. An easy solution is to install grub on the linux partition (not the MBR). etc,...
<alvin> under 10.04
<NRyan115> 10.04 it only has 9.10 are you on a different page?
<alvin> No, but it lists several pieces about 10.04
<glaucous> Is there a way to reload the "sound system" in Kubuntu? I'm sometimes having a problem that a device stops working, which results in that I have to relog. This often happens when changing the .asoundrc and so on
<evdvelde> hi all! who is using akonadi-googledata? It is working for me except for the home addresses etc, which are not synced
<alvin> NRyan115: Maybe I'll try it one day. I have a fakeraid SAS here. Would be nice to have Kubuntu on it too. (I use cheap single-disk systems, with /home mounted on an cheap NFS server that has mdadm RAID)
<apparle> hey guys... tell me an app for setting password to a pdf file
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> could someone help me get java working with firefox
<surunveri> it works with konqueror
<shadeslayer> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<shadeslayer> surunveri: ^
<surunveri> yeah but it works with konqueror
<surunveri> but not with firefox
<surunveri> so i think it's probably installed already
<shadeslayer> surunveri: no, i think your missing the ff java plugin
<shadeslayer> im not on lucid anymore .. so cant really say.. i dont use FF as well....
<shadeslayer> i think theres a specific plugin for FF
<shadeslayer> surunveri: 64 bit?
<shadeslayer> if yes, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins might be helpful
<shadeslayer> idk otherwise :(
<surunveri> 64bit?
<surunveri> I've an old AMD processor it's probably 64
<surunveri> i dont know for sure
<shadeslayer> i mean, did you install the 64 bit kubuntu or the 32 bit kubuntu? :)
<surunveri> but it's the older one
<surunveri> idk :D
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> surunveri: can you open a konsole?
<surunveri> it's the termnal window
<surunveri> ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<surunveri> yea im using irssi from that
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> run : uname -a
<shadeslayer> if it has x86_64 at the end, its 64 bit
<Guest63900> How can I get UbuntuOne to work on Kubuntu 10.04? I have installed UbuntuOne client already but don't know where to go from there.
<surunveri> dont see x86_64 anywhere
<shadeslayer> is it i686?
<shadeslayer> Guest63900: you installed the gnome variant ?
<surunveri> yeah i686
<shadeslayer> ah well.. no idea :P
<surunveri> hm
<Guest63900> I used KPacketKit software management and installed ubuntuone client
<surunveri> i installed another java but firefox desnt work yet
<Guest63900> yes the gnome version not ubuntuone-kde. I updated repositories and tried to install ubuntuone-kde but it couldn't find it.
<surunveri> gah why is everything so darn hard with linux :/
<James147> Guest63900: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/19/ubuntu-one-the-kde-way/
<James147> hmm, ownder where the kde one went :S
<James147> wonder ^^ it was there last week when i tryed :)
<Guest63900> Thanks. Will take a look
<James147> Guest63900: ahh yeah, need to add his ppa --> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:apachelogger/ubuntuone-kde"  that should allow you to install the kde version
<James147> ^^ it also notes that its only supported on 10.10
<lahwran> I'm having problems with kde (not with gnome where I am now, but I've decided to switch back), and after the kde splash screen, it fades to black ... and hangs. any idea why? would deleting my kde config dir fix it? I don't care about it's config
<James147> lahwran: pobally plasma-desktop isent starting (for what ever reason) you should be able to press alt+F2 to get krunner and launch programs that way (i would start with plasma-desktop to bring back the desktop... if that dosnt work start konsole and launch plasma-desktop from that it should tell you why it is failing)
<lahwran> ok
<Guest63900> I have done that, and enven checked the repositories in the software management and it shows up. Once I added the repository I did "sudo apt-get update" it still cannot find it
<lahwran> can I, from gnome, use the logout->switch user thing to log into kde at the same time?
<surunveri> i got the java working now.. thx for helping though it wasnt really related to the solution
<Guest63900> Is the it "ubuntuone-kde" that i should be searching to install?
<James147> lahwran: that should work
<lahwran> good
<lahwran> it switched back here. stupid ...
<James147> Guest63900: just did it as well... cant see it either, my guess is that he removed it from 10.04 (it dident work very well when i tryed it a couple weeks ago)
 * James147 now has a reason to try maverick :D
<Guest63900> Is there another way to get it done?
<James147> Guest63900: use the gnome version... but I dont know how well it works with kde
<James147> Guest63900: or wait for maverick (due october)
<Guest63900> I have the client installed but can't find it anywhere.
<James147> Guest63900: the gnome one?
<Guest63900> yes.. I installed the ubuntuone-client from the software management
<James147> Guest63900: got to its prefences by running "ubuntuone-prefences"
<James147> Guest63900: cant see a way to launch the systray app though
<Guest63900> Thanks for your help. Thought I was doing something wrong.
<James147> Guest63900: oo, but it seems to work... created a test file in ~/Ubuntu\ One and it appeared on the site (although I tryed running "ubuntuone-launch" as well)
<James147> no tray icon though
<James147> Guest63900: but have the precesses "ubntuone-syncd" and "ubuntuone-login" running which I would guess are what handel the login and sync :)
<Guest63900> I tried the "ubuntuone-launch" and it didn't work either.
<James147> Guest63900: the only part I can get to work is the syncing of ~/Ubuntu\ One directory with the site... cant get a tray icon
<James147> and the prefences window
<James147> Guest63900: I am afraid that beyond that you might ahve to wait for maverick
#kubuntu 2010-08-24
<Guest63900> Thanks, I have an account that I have been using, just never set it up on Kubuntu. I had Ubuntu prior
<lahwran> James147, well that might explain it
<James147> lahwran: what does?
<lahwran> it seems on upgrade, kde got completely uninstalled ... except for the splash screen.
<James147> lahwran: on upgrade to what?
<lahwran> 10.04 from 9.04 through 9.10
<James147> lahwran: hmm, reinstall kubuntu-desktop then :)
<lahwran> did that as soon as I found plasma-desktop to be missing; it is installing nearly 40 packages
<lahwran> ...that's a lot of packages O.O
<StepNjump> Hi guys, just installed my kubuntu at last
<StepNjump> Works good
<StepNjump> Hello to everyone
<lahwran> how do I set my default browser in kde to chrome?
<StepNjump> lahwran, it asked me automatically when I installed it
<maco> systemsettings ->preferred applications -> web browser
<James147> lahwran: or in chromium > the spanner > option > make chroimum my default browser
<lahwran> James147, that one says that chromium is already the default browser.
<James147> lahwran: then what maco said :)
<lahwran> I figured :D
<lahwran> yay I can set my default file browser to konqueror!
<lahwran> I hate dolphin
<lahwran> such a wacked-out interface ..
<James147> lahwran: really?
<lahwran> yes
<James147> why do you think its "wacked-out"?
<lahwran> it's got those panes
<James147> lahwran: you can remove them
<lahwran> that you can't get rid of
<lahwran> ...news to me, didn't work last I checked
<James147> the x in the corner of the docks... like all qt docks :)
<James147> you can also drag and move them
<James147> lahwran: or tools > panels
<James147> sorry view > panels
<lahwran> hmm. maybe I should actually open it; haven't opened it since 4.1
<James147> lahwran: things ahve changed alot since 4.1 :)
<StepNjump_> .
<James147> lahwran: http://imagebin.org/111064  << thats what mine looks like :)
<lahwran> where is the top menu?
<James147> lahwran: not there :) i hide it when i dont need it (alt+m)
<lahwran> ok ...
<James147> which is most of the time
<lahwran> ... I'm gonna stick with konqueror
<elslunko> I love alt+m
<lahwran> with any luck, the power it had in kde3 will return
<elslunko> wait mine is ctrl+m
<James147> elslunko: that opens a new dolphin window ehre :D
<James147> elslunko: no wait no it doesnt :S
<elslunko> :O
<James147> and yeah, i ment crtl + m as well :) dont know why i said allt
<James147> btw... you guys know about dolphins tabs? (ctrl+shift+n)
<lahwran> how do I shut kwin compositing off on the command line from a VT?
<lahwran> I goofed it up and windows fly all crazy ...
<James147> lahwran: try qdbus org.kde.kwin /KWin toggleCompositing
<look> what setting would i have to set to be able to move my browser into a different desktop without having to right click?
<James147> look: cannot remember where it is in 4.4.x... but look for the "screen edges" in system settings (try searching for it)
<James147> in 4.5 its at system settings > window behaviour > screen edges
<look> James147, thanks
<lahwran> ok it appears that I don't have sound output
<lahwran> how would I go about troubleshooting this?
<James147> !sound | lahwran
<ubottu> lahwran: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lahwran> neither was helpful. the problem is specific to when I'm logged into kde; when logged into gnome no such problem occurs. my suspicion is that something is tying alsa up.
<look> how would i make pannel spacers invisible?
<James147> look: they should disapear when you close the settings dialog... if they dont they probally will if you logout and back in
<look> James147, kk thanks
<James147> look: note that if they dont disapear when you close the dialog that a bug... think its fixed in 4.5...
<lahwran> how do I set up so the system bell triggers a full-power kde alert? I want to run a script on system bell
<look> brb
 * James147 appears to have removed kdm from his netbooks startup :S
<nishizawa23> hi,why i can not receive the maillist?
<nishizawa23> http://lists.arm.linux.org.uk/mailman/listinfo/
<poseidon2010> Open Question.... are we happy with the  performance of KDE in Ubuntu 10.04 ?  Cheers
<James147> poseidon2010: kde 4.5 improves it quite abit :)
<James147> resizing could be smoother though :S
<poseidon2010> thanks for your  feedback
<James147> poseidon2010: any particular reason?
<poseidon2010> it is 4.4 the one that comes out of the box with 10.04 ?
<James147> poseidon2010: 4.4.2
<James147> poseidon2010: see the topic on how to upgrade to 4.5
<look> how do i find files in kde?
<poseidon2010> I am running like 5 Virtualmachines here..... and the machine sort of die with the load.... Now I am using Fluxbox.... and Im fine.... with average loads of 2.0... Before I had like 3 ...
<poseidon2010> of course I know it is kind of unfair to compare fluxbox with KDE.....
<James147> look: dolphin > ctrl + f   for the old style search or use the search bar at the top to use nepomuk indexing
<poseidon2010> In general I like KDE.... but for me .... and for my specs... and needs.... is not that  light....
<James147> poseidon2010: yeah, its not designed to be light weight :)
<poseidon2010> u recon 4.5 is lighter than 4.4.2 ?
<James147> poseidon2010: not sure... i find it more responsive... disabling nepomuk and desktop effect would help though
<poseidon2010> james147, ok..... will try that later..... upgrading and disabling nepomuk and desktop effect..... pitty the effects are cool !!
<James147> look: note that on the ctrl+f dialog you need to spicify wild cards... ie to find foo.txt  you need to search for *.txt   and NOT .txt
<James147> poseidon2010: yeah, but on any system they will take up quite a few resources (no matter what de you use)
<poseidon2010> james147, i know...... cheers
<James147> poseidon2010: although you can always try it with them... kde should try to disable them if the system becomes too slow
<poseidon2010> james147, I saw that !!!!!
<poseidon2010> james147, They were disabled :P
<James147> (but i tend to find once the system becomes very very slow kde dosent ahve time to do that :) )
<poseidon2010> james147, who ever wins..... the slow machine or the windows manager to react..... sure....
<James147> poseidon2010: :0 most the time its because chromium had quickly ground my system to a halt :S kde kindly disables the effects after i finally manage to kill it :)
<James147> (ot at least i get the notification after)
<poseidon2010> james147, hehehehe not with this desktop but with Sun machines I guess.... I had to ssh to the machine to kill the processes..... the desktop was just dead.... this happned... like 10 years ago.. Man I am old !!
<NRyan115> OK so now that I finally got kubuntu to install (first time) how can I check and make sure all my hardware drivers are detected and installed correctly and not just using generic plug and play drivers? Is there a hardware device manager like in Windows?
<James147> NRyan115: mostly the defaults should be fine... linux dosnet really have a concept for "drivers" and the default ones are usually the best ones around (with the exceptioon of nvidia/ati graphics cards
<James147> NRyan115: run "jockey-kde" to see if it can find anything for your system
<NRyan115> Hi James... I finally got it!
<NRyan115> just now
<James147> NRyan115: but if everything is working fine then you should have the right rivers
<NRyan115> from 2pm yesterday
<look> my kubuntu does not have a 'shutdown' option
<James147> NR :)
<NRyan115> well I do have nvidia graphic card
<James147> look: are you running from kdm or from "startx/startkde"?
<look> kdm
<James147> NRyan115: ^^ kubuntu uses the opensource nvidia drivers by default... they are actually becomming quite good :) although lack in some areas like 3d...
<look> James147, are the drivers better in 10.04 for nvidia cards?
<James147> look: if they work then yes :) but I have seen a few laptops refuse to wokr with them
<NRyan115> doesnt nvidia let you download the latest drivers from their site?
<James147> NRyan115: i wouldnt
<NRyan115> why not?
<James147> NRyan115: useing jockey-kde is less likly to break something
<NRyan115> i'm not entirely comfortable with using a command that i m not familiar with that also doesnt have a manual page :(
<James147> NRyan115: have had the nvidia drivers fail to install properly from their site.. jocky-kde has never failed me
<James147> NRyan115: jockey-kde is a gui app (its called "hardware drivers" in the menu)
<NRyan115> I did not see that in the menu
<look> James147, i heard that on kubuntu 10.04 that the drivers don't work for Nvidia cards 7 and up
<NRyan115> which is hwy i cam ehere to ask my original question
<James147> look: i have a 7300 and i know for others it works... i think its spicific cards
<NRyan115> I have an 8600 gts
<NRyan115> 8800 gts
<look> I have a 9800Gtx
<NRyan115> *
<James147> NRyan115: alt+F2: jockey-kde<RETURN>     or look for hardware drivers in the menu :)
<look> hmm i think ill reinstall my kubuntu it seems a bit...broken...
<James147> look: how so?
<NRyan115> oh ok i found it in the menu... some things are not where I would expect them to be
<look> James147, there is no shutdown option, it wont save my sound settings and it opens 3 cairo-docks when i start up when i nly told it to open one
<look> James147, im new to kde, so i might have done somthing wrong, ive used Gnome and Xfce and even the new Lubuntu
<James147> NRyan115: (just so you know... if the drivers do fail for what ever reason you will get thrown to a command line prompt.... you can login in and run this to get back to the open source drivers:    "sudo rm /etc/X11/xrog.conf && sudo restart kdm"
<NRyan115> how can I mount a few different drives without losing the mounts when I reinstall?
<NRyan115> thank you let me writethat down
<James147> NRyan115: heh, i tend to find things better orginised then in windows :) and allot less sub sub sub menus
<James147> NRyan115: um... if you reinstall then how are you ment to keep the mounts?
<James147> NRyan115: (i assume you mean reinstall kubuntu)
<NRyan115> thats fine but I could expect to find hardware drivers under "computer" not applications
<NRyan115> and also I compppletely meant restart - but I was reading half of looks post lol
<James147> NRyan115: it should by Kmenu > app > system > hardware drivers
<NRyan115> i said i found it
<James147> NRyan115: you can add enterys to /etc/fstab to have them auto mount at boot (or define a mount point and let users mount them)
<NRyan115> yikes, i type bad when I am in here... i meant I would expect not could expect sorry
<luci> jockey-kde is an app
<James147> NRyan115: :D you should see my typing sometimes :D
<NRyan115> so everytime i restart i lose my mounts
<lahwran> ah, that's what /etc/fstab is for
<James147> lahwran: yup :)
<luci> if mounted manually yes
<NRyan115> explain please I have had a linux computer for exactly 1 hour now
<James147> NRyan115: /etc/fstab is a config file that linux looks in for where to mount drives on boot (and in general)
<NRyan115> oh so i can use a text editor like vi to add the mount command and it will run thoise commands on startup?
<lahwran> NRyan115, haha nice "for 1 hour now"
<lahwran> very succinct way to put it :D
<NRyan115> thanks m8
<NRyan115> :)
<NRyan115> `,: )
<James147> NRyan115: if you edit it (with: kdesudo kate)  you can add entries to discribe your drives... the general format is "device   mount_point   filesystemtype    options    0   0"  (the numbers are something to do with something
<NRyan115> wow that helps
<James147> NRyan115: also unless you already know how to use vi i suggest agenst it :)
<NRyan115> i have never heard of kdedudo kate
<James147> NRyan115: kdesudo   is to run applications as root (gui apps that is)  kate is the default text editor (has a fakevimm mode :D  )
<NRyan115> well I have used linux for programming in college so i used ot know like... a little bit but have forgotten it all now
<James147> NRyan115: then i suggest you use kate for now and practus with vim on a non system file
<NRyan115> so i guess james wants me to stao trolling youtube with lynks ? lol
<NRyan115> stop*
 * NRyan115 made an attempt at a joke
<James147> ^^
<luci> a noob who knows vi is a pro
<look> Is there any chance that the driver for the kubuntu install will not work with my Nvidia card?
<James147> luci: yup... but dont want to ruin system files in relearning how to use it
<NRyan115> true, i havent used it in 2 years
<James147> look: there is always a change :)
<James147> chance ^^
<James147> look: you can revert back to the open source ones be renaming or deleting /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<look> James147, ugh, the regular ubuntu 10.04 install cd graphics driver does not work with my Nvidia card
<James147> look: kubuntu and ubuntu use the same drivers....
<luci> look: the gendric nv driver will always work
<look> luci, you so sure? never worked for me at all on this system for some GD reason...
<NRyan115> so would this be about right (I havent looked yet but just wondering) device = path to device mount point = locatoin like ~/Test  file-system = ext4 / ntfs options 0 0   ?
<James147> luci: kubuntu 10.04 dosnt use nv anymore (dont know if they still ahve it) it uses... nuv... something
<luci> generic*
<look> James147, and i know you can revert like so sudo rm /etc/X11/xrog.conf && sudo restart kdm
<James147> look: yeah, that will take you back to the default drivers
<James147> luci: kubuntu 10.04 uses teh Nouveau now
<look> lets hope the default even works. the ubuntu team is sitting in their office(cubicle?) laughing at us right now saying "we will support your hardware so awesomely that the drivers are to awesome and wont work."
<luci> James147: look that's why it won't work..the nv works better imo
<look> well ill give it a good go
<James147> luci: either way its the default driver now
<luci> look: if it won't work, try purge the nouveau driver
<look> luci, ok explain to me how to purge, is it like an rm command?
<luci> look: or use nividia-current
 * look has now been lost
<James147> NRyan115: basically... options should be "default" if you dont want to spicify any it should look like: "/dev/sda1 /media/disk ext4 default 0 0" assuming the device is /dev/sda1 you want it at /media/disk and the filesystem is ext4
<NRyan115> yeah ok
<NRyan115> so the 0 0 is fine at 0 and 0
<NRyan115> ?
<James147> NRyan115: yeah... not entirly sure that they do exactly... but 0 0   is fine
<NRyan115> ok thanks
<NRyan115> I have so much to do  - customizing and etc
<James147> NRyan115: at least its easier to do on linux :)
<NRyan115> what is the best and easiest way to find new apps? I mean, i know i can apt-get just about anything but only if you know the name, how do you browse?
<James147> NRyan115: (note that the mount point you spicify needs to exist before you try to mount)
<NRyan115> they already do
<James147> NRyan115: kpackagekit is a nice gui app to install stuff... it will let you browes catagories of apps
<NRyan115> i already opened it but it was blank
<James147> others prefure the gnome one synaptic
<NRyan115> it just had a search bar at the top
<James147> NRyan115: yeah... you either search for an app name or select one of the catagories from the drop down menu
<NRyan115> i didnt see any drop down menu but thanks i will look in more detail. There is so much to do I dont know where to start lol
<James147> (or my prefured way to use aptitude from command line :D )
<NRyan115> oh yeah i meant to ask what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<look> NRyan115, start by installing system32 lol XD j/k im make joke
<marcosroriz> hi
<James147> NRyan115: just two different programs to do the same thing :) aptitude use to handle uninstalling applications better (it removed dependencies that wernt needed any more) but apt-get is jsut as good now... aptitude also has a command line interactive mode
<marcosroriz> is there anyone here that works for a big company in computer science?
<James147> marcosroriz: not sure how thats a kubuntu support question....
<look> marcosroriz, try #anyone_that_works_for_a_big_company_in_computer_science lol
<look> marcosroriz, im joking don't take it personaly btw
<marcosroriz> :~
<marcosroriz> is because I'm with some personal questions
<marcosroriz> and I wanted that someone who works at some companies could give me a hand
<marcosroriz> is life stuff :/
<look> marcosroriz, well this is a kubuntu support channel you could try #programming or ##windows <-- might be some in there but thats all i can think of....
<James147> this is probally not the best channel to ask on... but then i wouldnt know which one is
<marcosroriz> :3
<marcosroriz> I'm kinda lost too
<marcosroriz> I think I should go to a psycolhogist or something like it
<James147> lost?
<marcosroriz> on this stuff
<NRyan115> so what is the kwallet?
<NRyan115> it made me type a password when I open default music player
<NRyan115> why does music player need access to my personal info from kwallet?
<NRyan115> and what is it for
<NRyan115> sorry for being such a noob
<James147> NRyan115: kwallet stores passwords for various kde programs...
<NRyan115> oh its a password manager?
<NRyan115> why do i need a password to play music?
<look> ok the drivers on the disc do not work for my nvidia card, so i did nomodeset and i booted now what will i have to do to keep it booting just fine and i don't have to keep putting in nomodeset...
<James147> NRyan115: amarok has features to loginto sites to get music (last.fm for one) and needs to store their passwords in kwallet... you can disable them if you want
<James147> look: try installing nvidia-current
<look> James147, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current <tab, tab?>
<James147> look: yea... dont needs to tab... after that :)
<James147> look: after its installed run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<look> James147, oh i see kk tanx will try if that does not work im kinda fudged
<James147> look: the nvidia drivers should work better then the Nouveau ones
<look> and now its stuck...i didn't install anything its still booting but its not reading from disc and its stuck AAAAUUUUGHH!!!!
<look> ok now im pissed time to force xvesa
<NRyan115> so by default kubuntu has no games is that right? I do not see an applications > games menu
<look> NRyan115, linux is not so good with games....
<James147> NRyan115: i have one :)
<NRyan115> no the simple ones like solitair and breakout
<James147> mostly has steam in it.... but you can install kdegames by installing "kdegames"
<James147> kde has quite a few simple ones like that :)
<NRyan115> k thanks - just wondering
<look> can i upgrade my install of kubuntu 9.10 to have KDE 4.5?
<James147> NRyan115: http://games.kde.org/ if you only want to install certin ones you can find them here
<James147> look: you will need to compile from source to do so... kubuntu dont offer ppas to do that (not sure if anyone else does)
<look> hmmm
<NRyan115> cant have too many lol
<James147> NRyan115: you can install each of the kdegames individually if you want
<NRyan115> ok so there isnt just firefox to install.... only an installer to install so i can install firefox - thats messed up
<look> ok nomodeset xforcevesa -- after quiet splash worked and its booted and installing YAY!
<James147> NRyan115: "sudo aptitude install firefox" should install it
<James147> NRyan115: or there should be an app in your menu that will install it for you (due to allot of people wanting to install it... i prefure chromium )
<NRyan115> ok the thing is - from here by myself i have no idea that "firefox" is the name of the package I want to find a way to answer my own questions and help myself - which should be kpackagekit except it only lists "firefox installer to install firefox using a gui"
<NRyan115> i dont want to install an installer just firefox
<look> NRyan115, sudo apt-get install firefox will just install firefox
<NRyan115> and yes i understand i can just apt-get firefox this time but i dont want to come here asking for the installer name for every piece of software i wat to install you know?
<NRyan115> doesnt that make sense?
<look> NRyan115, if you know the first part of the name of software at the end of "sudo apt-get install firef 'tab tab'" that will get you a list of packages with firef in them
<James147> NRyan115: most applicaitons packages are named after the application... i tend to aptitude search <appname> to get a list of possible packages
<look> see 2 ways of doing both work
<NRyan115> yes but if i do a search in kpackagekit shouldnt it provide me with the exact same list of packages?
<James147> NRyan115: also... kpakcagekit tends to search the package name... whihc i know is a bit stupid and makes it harder to find what you want if you dont know what you want :)
<James147> i think in maverick there are plans for an app center type thing intergrated into kpakcagekit.... that might help improve things
<NRyan115> i did a search for firefox and got like 40 packages, most of them plugins or addons, and one one that says it will install an installer to install firefox
<look> ok KDE is installing just fine, now after its done lets see if i can boot it...
<James147> NRyan115: i did and also got "firefox"
<NRyan115> in kpackagekit?
<James147> yeah
<James147> as well as lots of other packages
<NRyan115> well i just double checked after you said that and I did not
<James147> it was enar the bottem... dont know why kpakcage kit dosent list things in order... aptitude search puts it at the top of the list :(
<NRyan115> the shortest title is "Firefox debug symbols"
<James147> NRyan115: have you updated the package list? (on teh software updates tab or by sudo aptitude update)
<look> NRyan115, your being a bit picky... open konsole and type sudo apt-get update plz
<NRyan115> i already ran sudo apt-get upgrade and it took a long time
<look> NRyan115, sudo apt-get UPDATE
<NRyan115> it sounded better than upgrade
<NRyan115> update*
<NRyan115> upgrade says it does update plus more
<James147> NRyan115: o and i am not looking at the title... i was looking at the package name under neeth firefox is listed as "safe and east web browser from mozilla"
<NRyan115> well its just my humble oppinion but thats friggen stupid
<NRyan115> lol
<NRyan115> ok i see it
 * look face palms
<James147> NRyan115: sudo aptitude update will update the package litst (get a lsit of software and versions) sudo aptitude upgrade  will upgrade you to the lastest version of stuff... you should do and update before installing or upgrading
<NRyan115> The title of it in the list starts with "Safe and easy" that is highly unexpected when looking for "Firefox" or "Mozilla Firefox"
<James147> NRyan115: i know it dosnt make sence... but kde is improving over times... i think kpakcagekit is still one of the areas that could do wiht improvment
<NRyan115> especially when looking in a list of 40 items
<NRyan115> you guys need me... i will tell you about what needs improvement heh
<James147> we need more people to actual write the code :)
<look> there are thousands of people doing that everyday
<NRyan115> aww
<look> James147, i code Python and C++ i might be of some use
<NRyan115> when did they take the slap command out of irc?
<James147> NRyan115: i am looking forward to the app store thing thats ment to be in maverick or later... :) that should improve kpakcage kit
<look> NRyan115, when the /me command was put in
 * James147 slaps NRyan115
 * look slapps NRyan115 
<James147> lol
<look> XD
<NRyan115> that isnt true, you used to have both
 * NRyan115 slaps look in the face with a large trout
<NRyan115> look i'm old school
 * look slaps NRyan115 with his giant bandwidth of power FEAR CAT 6 E!!!!!!
<NRyan115> i haven't used mirc in like a decade
<NRyan115> it makes me want to visit bash.org again
<look> NRyan115, use Xchat much better
<look> NRyan115, bash.org sux now
<NRyan115> well im usin quassel right now or whatever
<James147> look: if you wish to help see:http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute
<look> NRyan115, the mods stopped posting quotes :(
<NRyan115> it does? :(
<NRyan115> i like to program microchips in assembly
<NRyan115> haha noone likes me
<RedEyess> i just install kubuntu under regular ubuntu 10.04
<RedEyess> it is very nice
<James147> NRyan115: look: should probally try to keep it on topic or head to #kubuntu-offtopic :D
<look> James147, my bad it happens sometimes
<James147> look: its alright :)
<look> ok now its time to test the install to see if it works
<James147> look: good luck
<look> James147, sudo apt-get install Nvidia-current?
<James147> nvidia.....
<look> OH YEA!!!! power to the loonix!!
<NRyan115> so im trying to install firefox and it is stuck on "waiting for authentication"
<NRyan115> (gui)
<NRyan115> nevermind i see it
<James147> NRyan115: :D
<look> James147, do i have to exit KDM before i install this or am i just fine with installing it with it running?
<James147> yeah, the box hides its self soemtimes... think its the focus stealing policy... you can force kwin to keep that dialog ontop when it appreas though
<James147> look: i think you can install while running... need to restart x to see its effects though (run sudo nvidia-xconfig first though)
<look> sudo nvidia-xconfig after i install the new driver correct?
<James147> yeah
<look> tanx again man saved my hide
<look> now its time for a victory mountain dew
<James147> it will create an xorg.conf to tell x to use the nvidia driver
<NRyan115> what is the command for becomming a pro when your a noob - is it "rm -rf /" ?
<look> NRyan115, thats is very crewl of you
<James147> NRyan115: i wouldnt do that or mention it here.... some people like to copy commands and try them out
<NRyan115> ok i'm sorry
<NRyan115> i wasnt trying to mislead anyone else just make fun of myself
<look> 0.0
<James147> NRyan115: thats fine... jsut be careful around dangroud commands like that... there are other people watching that dont know what they do :)
<NRyan115> thank you again for the help I think I am going to disconnect and go to bed soon after some more config. I will see you guys later. James are you here often?
<NRyan115> was that one right anyways?
<NRyan115> erase everything
<James147> NRyan115: mostly... but it wont work as a user
<look> now its time for a restart wish me luck
<NRyan115> right
<James147> NRyan115: might need --no-preserve-root
<NRyan115> but seriousely, if i want to play arround with RM -r to remember hwo it works..  recursively words down the directory tree but not up right?
<James147> (as rm trys to protect agenst stupid people)
<look> YYYYYESSS!!!
<NRyan115> like if i am in a test folder with many sub folders i can rm -r and be fine right?
<look> awesome
<James147> NRyan115: -r will recurse into sub folders... it wont topuch parent directories
<NRyan115> ok now if I have other users on the computer and they put a file called ".." in the test folder what then?
<NRyan115> and other exceptions
<James147> NRyan115: (although if you ahve ../ that means teh parent directory
<James147> NRyan115: not sure you can create a file called ..   it should already exist and is a spical link to the parent
<NRyan115> is there a way to call rm recursively in a way that will not get fooled by bad file names like that? like, a safe way
<NRyan115> ok what about a file names "~/"
<NRyan115>  or "/"
<NRyan115> I know you cant have those in windows but you can here right?
<look> James147, how do i change my theme in 4.5
<James147> NRyan115: mkdir ..    >  mkdir: cannot create directory `..': File exists
<James147> NRyan115: you cannot name a file / :) at least not easaly
<James147> look: which theme?
<look> James147, just how do i change themes? im on the default theme but i have no idea how to change it...
<James147> look: again which theme... there are many places depending on what you want
<look> whats the generic place most people go to?
<look> is there a setting manager?
<James147> system settings
<NRyan115> well none the less i feel this is a valid administration question. Lets say I - i dont know, fire someone from my company and want to recursively delete their private folder which contains thousands of files. How can I protect myself while deleting that?
<look> James147, ok im at system settings
<James147> application appearence will change how the apps look, workspace appearence will change plamsa
<NRyan115> what is plasma?
<look> James147, found it tanx
<James147> NRyan115: its the dasktop basically
<James147> NRyan115: it handels teh background widgets and panels
<NRyan115> thanks
<NRyan115> how about my harder question
<NRyan115> also dont feel obligated to answer all my questions :p just tell me to google it
<James147> NRyan115: it gives me something to do :) ... although i should be sleeping
<look> James147, how do i get transparent pannels in KDE 4.5?
<James147> look: enable transparancy (desktop effects i think) and pick a theme with a transparent pannel
<NRyan115> how can I install software not in the repositories.... for example I like Opera web browser
<James147> NRyan115: that depends on the software and how teh developers have packaged it
<James147> NRyan115: generally go to their site... and look for a linux version (preferbally a .deb)
<NRyan115> and after i download the file (assuming .deb)
<James147> NRyan115: if its a .deb either click on it in dolhpin   or in konsole "dpkg -i PACKAGENAME.deb"
<James147> ^^ where PACKAGENAME.deb is the name off the file
<NRyan115> yeah thanks
<James147> NRyan115: gdebi-kde  is the program name that dolphin launches to install it (its a dpkg frontend)
<NRyan115> thanks... is it possible to open none debian packages?
<NRyan115> install*
<NRyan115> like rm
<NRyan115> etc
<James147> NRyan115: depends on the package
<James147> NRyan115: some programs come with an installation script... others need to be compiled from source
<James147> .debs are the easiest way
<NRyan115> hmm ok
<James147> although most will either have a .deb or provide the source
<James147> NRyan115: but then again the repos have most of the stuff you should need :) or at elast viable alternitives
<NRyan115> ok so opera has tar.bz2 and tar.gz options
<look> James147, ^^ Bz2 or gz
<look> NRyan115, do you know how to use either?
<NRyan115> in windows I use winrar and unzip like a stripper in a parker
<NRyan115> parka* ?
 * NRyan115 does not know
<look> NRyan115, ok you should be able to just click on the package and click sxtract just like winrar
<NRyan115> ok, is there a consol command?
<look> i don't know the konsol command...google it?
<NRyan115> ok... is it likely that there is a .deb file in the package?
<look> NRyan115, what package is it/
<NRyan115> opera
<look> hmm i don't know, one sec
<NRyan115> its ok
<look> NRyan115, http://www.go2linux.org/opera-from-repository-for-ubuntu-or-debian
<NRyan115> its too late to do this i will do it tomorrow
<NRyan115> what is that
<look> how to install opera
<NRyan115> will i sound stupid if i ask who canoncal is?
<NRyan115> ok so if i am editing my sources.list file in kate - how do i save it? i'm guessing I need admin but its not asking me for a password so.... how do i save it?
<James147> NRyan115: you must open kate as root... (kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list)
<NRyan115> so its too late i have to throw away my changes
<NRyan115> thats dumb
<James147> NRyan115: ... no.. you can save to you home directory
<NRyan115> for someone like me who wouldnt know it should tell you that somehow when you open it so you dont have to find out AFTER you make changes
<James147> then open kate as root and save again to the orignal location
<NRyan115> how do I open kate as root? it just says open with... it doesnt have open with kate (as root) when i try to open this file
<James147> NRyan115: most people how need to edit a file as root are told to... already know... or quickly find out
<NRyan115> but see its that thinking that keeps linux from being popular - sadly you guys often make these small excused instead of making it more user friendly
<NRyan115> so how cna i open kate as root?
<James147> NRyan115: generally people just start kate as root with "kdesudo kate" then do ti that way... but i think there is a service menu you can get to add the "edit as root" option to the context menu
<NRyan115> i did not punctuate that correctly - my mistake. I meant it was sad that linux is not more popular
<James147> NRyan115: this isent something that it needs to become more popular... if it wants to be popular it needs to be easy for general people to use... not people who wants to edit config files
<James147> NRyan115: you also have to keep in mind that kde4 is relitivly new compared to other enviroments... it is rapidly evolving and gettign new things
<NRyan115> again, your thinking small picture vs i'm thinking big picture. Its not about this one config file its about the generic response I always get of 'us smart people already know that - people who arent linux gods find out eventually' rather than 'hmm maybe we should make that more obvious / easy'
<NRyan115> and thats fine, but linux has been arround for a logn time and its not all KDE's fault
<NRyan115> i'm just saying - and i do not mean to make it sound liek its your fault either
<NRyan115> you are being very helpful
<James147> NRyan115: linux is built by programmers primarly for programmers... it is only recently being made easier for the general people... and it is improving rapidly over time
<James147> NRyan115: you should have seen it 3 years ago... it was far from being this user frendly
<bazhang> install kubuntu-desktop
<bluezone> that answered my question even though i didnt ask :P
<bluezone> oh i did. lol
<NRyan115> I installed Mandriva - or mandrake or whatever about 6 years ago for like 10 minutes. I couldnt take it so i formated and hapily kept using windows xp
<bazhang> yeah in the -unregged channel
<James147> NRyan115: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Simple+Root+Actions+Menu?content=72762  for an easy way to edit as root :)
<James147> welll, once you install that to the service menus for dolphin
<NRyan115> thanks but actually i should not install it so i learn the ""right"" way first
<James147> NRyan115: you can also install it via Dolphin > Settings > configure dolphin > services > download new services (well you can at least on kde 4.5)
<James147> NRyan115: although that last way is refusing to install anything for me :S
<ATCbuff> guys  I would need some help
<ATCbuff> I lost my internet
<ATCbuff> on my desktop
<ATCbuff> after I had to disconnect the power forcefully
<James147> ATCbuff: what does knetworkmanager say (it should be in your systray)
<NRyan115> ok so the hardware driver updater or whatever updates any device drivers but where can i see my installed hardware. what if i have something odd that I want to see if it is installed, and if i want to see what driver it is using. Like sound card, or tv tuner card
<NRyan115> there must be aplace.
<ATCbuff> NRyan115 If you are talking to me, I found it: sudo dhclient eth0
<James147> NRyan115: kinfocenter ... probally
<ATCbuff> Oh sorry
<ATCbuff> nevermind that
<NRyan115> there is no built intot he os way to check your currently installed hardware
<NRyan115> that seems like madness
<James147> NRyan115: you dont really have to worry about drivers if everything is working fine... if something isent then you need to say what isnt as most thing should jsut work
<James147> NRyan115: "lspci" "lshw"
<James147> NRyan115: it depends on what your trying to find
<James147> NRyan115: "sudo lshw" should list most things
<NRyan115> i want to know if my tv tuner card is installed for one - but what is the point of buying nice high end hardware if you cant even verrify that it is using it correctly. I mean, if its running my videocard like an integrated intel chip that would be terible. Granted i'm not gaming on linux (yet) but still, lots of hardware has special features
<James147> NRyan115: most of the drivers are built into the kernal... only anoying proprity ones like the nvidia ones arent
<NRyan115> but like gigabit ethernet vs 10 base t might be a good example
<NRyan115> if the kernel loads a 10baset drivers and i am unable to load gigabit.. it is important to make sure the hardware is isntalled and working properly i am just saying
<James147> NRyan115: there are ways of telling things like that :) just most of them require you to know the commands and dont have a nice gui frontend... unlike windows linux has most of the good drivers builtinto the kernal so you dont ahve to worry about "getting the best one" for 95% of your hardware
<NRyan115> windows vista and especially 7 does have most drivers built in actually
<NRyan115> none the less many proprietary drivers unlock features not otherwise available
<James147> NRyan115: I dont know the commands to check if your using gigbit but my guess is that ifconfig might work :) also... i think linux can hanel that and will pick the best speed
<NRyan115> i dont care about gigabit honestly.... my cable is 6mbps max so who cares that was just an example
<NRyan115> i do care about my tv tuner though
<James147> NRyan115: unfortunately most proprietary drivers are windows only so you are then stuck without them on linux anyway...
<NRyan115> i'm looking through this list lshw
<NRyan115> and i dont see it but then again im not sure if i would recognize it
<NRyan115> its an haupage pvr 150
<James147> NRyan115: most of the time its best to handel them on a case by case basis... there is not normally one solution fixes all in linux :s
<NRyan115> how cna i check that
<James147> NRyan115: often searching google for the model and words like "linux" or "ubuntu" will bring up stuff on how to get things to work
<NRyan115> but it might be installed already
<NRyan115> its crazy to me that there is no easy way to check other than to install mythtv and see if it works out of the box
<James147> NRyan115: then look for a program to test it :) afraid I dont know much about tv tuners or what programs use them
<James147> NRyan115: what easy way is tehre to check?... if it dosnt work the ebst way is to try to use it... if you can do that then it dosnet really matter if it dosnt work :S
<NRyan115> so who are you james. just a random kubuntu user who is trying to give back like a nice person or are you a member of a dev team
<James147> NRyan115: just a random user that really should go to sleep... sorry if i am sound snappy :)
<NRyan115> well i run a windows based pc repair business in people's homes
<NRyan115> and being that i tend to repair / diagnose problems on computers all the time i find it very important to do more than just run it and check because if it doesnt work it could be the program, the hardware, the drriver, the configuration
<NRyan115> being able to confirm one or more makes it easier to find the problem
<NRyan115> if it doesnt work i wont know if it a bad program, if the tv tuner isnt even installed, if it is installe dbut has a bad driver, etc etc
<NRyan115> james147: question, I did sudo apt-get install mythtv (a tv tuner program) and at the end of the install my terminal turned blue and is asking me to set a mysql root user password
<NRyan115> do you know what that is about?
<James147> NRyan115: thats the password that mysql will use for its admin prevliage... it can be different or the same as you password
<NRyan115> but why am i running a mysql database? i'm just a user i'm not running a webhost or anything
<James147> NRyan115: mysql is a database server that requires a user/password to access it... thats asking you to set up the root one
<James147> NRyan115: mythtv probally uses it
<NRyan115> thats weird
<James147> NRyan115: just tpye a password thatyou can remember... it will probally be the last time you type it unless there is a major problem with mysql
<NRyan115> ok well goto bed. If you do I probably will have to as well since noone else can put with me.
<NRyan115> its like your keeping me up :p
<James147> :p
<James147> night
<James147> bah... its light again :S
<NRyan115> haha where are you?
<NRyan115> it 1 AM here
<k4ever> hi all.
<k4ever> using bluez 4.... how do I set the lm master on a PAN network?
<k4ever> i'm trying to share my laptop's internet connection with my phone (not the other way around).  blueman created bnep0 and is using pan0 as a bridge to my laptop's network.  i want my laptop's network to be the master.
<olskolirc> how can I get kdewallet to automatically accept my password without my input please?
<well_laid_lawn> set no password maybe ?
<skramer_> I have a problem with the panel transparency: panel gets opaque if compositing turned off, but it does not change back to transparent if I turn on compositing again
<skramer_> any hints?
<ash__> jhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ash__> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ash__> any body ere
<dylan_hrayka> whats the go with metabot?
<evdvelde> Hi all, where can i find akonadi-googledata version 1.1.0 for kubuntu? The current available version for kubuntu contains some serious problems...
<mudassar> hello people plz help me configuring printer in kubuntu 10.04
<mudassar> using CUPS
<thomasfuston> Aloha, is it usual that, kword 2.2 spellcheck wont highlight wrong written words?
<jdalt_> hey ladies and dudes, i need to change my mac address and i've done it via the /etc/network/interfaces file. now i want to do it the kde knetworkmanager way. where i can do this?
<ritesh> hi
<ritesh> everyone
<rork> hi
<ritesh> hi rork
<floown> hello
<floown> I have a blank windows when I try to configure Kopete 1.0.80 on KDE 4.5.00 (Kubuntu). I have remove / purge the packets but the bug is still here. I can not add a account now. Any idea, please?
<alfred_> hi
<ritesh> search on the net
<ritesh> it better option
<ritesh> floown
<Adolf> :)
<Yud_Zroc> having a hard time installing stuff using the default package manager "Kpackagekit" click for download high apply and it resets my search defaults
<Yud_Zroc> im not really sure if i should be in kubuntu or ubuntu channel but i am having a hard time running the apt-get version in kde
<Yud_Zroc> hello i am having some problems with my update manager/packager it....doesnt work
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Yud_Zroc> is there a way to use another package manager
<BluesKaj> Yud_Zroc, have you considerd using the command line ?Ususally when you upgrade or do a clean install, not all the repositories where the apps/packages are stored aren't available . Open kmenu/system/software sources , enable all repositories in ubuntu software and also the"othersoftware, except for the cdrom one . then try to install the apps
<ronney> hi, somebody from romania?
<BluesKaj> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ronney> ok, mersi mult
<sanoop> hi fellows
<wilhart> anyone got crackling sound from smplayer ever?
<xmarteo> hello
<xmarteo> amarok does not ask me if i want to install the "bad" codecs
<xmarteo> btw it does not read mp3 and so on
<xmarteo> btw i've installed the stuff e.g. xine's extra codecs
<truefx> hi guys
<truefx> i got a problem
<truefx> i was using kget to dl some files but out of sudden it has crashed then whole my list in kget is lost
<truefx> the semi completed files are under my /home/username/Downloads directory
<truefx> how can i resume to dl all those files ?
<truefx> are .torrent files are stored somehwere ? and can i import them to kget just to resume downloading ?
<wilhart> äöå
<wilhart> noin
<sanoop> hai fellows..................
<sanoop> hello anyone home
<prower> hello :> i've been trying to use kdenlive to edit some videos i've made together...the program itself works great except for the project/clip monitors, which are just a plain white despite the fact the audio is still playing :< has anyone else seen this problem?
<sanoop> can anyone help me with my pigdin messenger
<BluesKaj> sanoop, what version of kubuntu are you using ?
<sanoop> am usin a ultimate edition ubuntu
<BluesKaj> prower, I'm not real familiar with kdenlive, but avidemux might help you solve that problem ..it has extensive editing capabilities.
<BluesKaj> sanoop, ok but which version ?
<BluesKaj> lucid ot karmic  or ....?
<prower> BluesKaj, Avidemux certainly is good for some things :> It doesn't have as many features as cinelerra or kdenlive unfortunately...there's some things in it that i would need
<prower> it's great for converting files though :>
<sanoop> dont know the version is 2.24.1
<sanoop> gnome
<BluesKaj> sanoop, lsb_release -a , in the terminal
<sanoop> No LSB modules are available.
<sanoop> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sanoop> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sanoop> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<sanoop> Release:	8.10
<sanoop> Codename:	intrepid
<sanoop> hope you got tht
<BluesKaj> sanoop, ok so pidgin will work
<BluesKaj> !pm | sanoop
<ubottu> sanoop: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sanoop> its not wrkin for may yahoo account
<sanoop> am new to konversation that why..........
<sanoop> can you help me buddy
<sanoop> can anyone help me with my kopete
<BluesKaj> sanoop, do you it open ?  if so click accounts, add new account, for protocol set to yahoo, enter username and password
<sanoop> ya i did
<BluesKaj> sanoop, so what's happening ?
<slow-motion> hi
<sanoop> after some time an error come
<BluesKaj> sanoop, what error ?
<sanoop> please wait
<sanoop> it still says connecting
<sanoop> am located in India so do i have make any changes in settings
<BluesKaj> sanoop, are you using a router ?
<sanoop> no am using my phone to connect to internet thru bluetooth
<ilia> help : what configuration file is responsible for File Associations? I already tried changing the and `diff`ing between new .kde and old .kde with no help, where can these files be?
<BluesKaj> try setting up the india server setting (after entering your username click advanced tab and put a check in the india's box)
<sanoop> the server setting says "scs.msg.yahoo.com"
<sanoop> this is in override
<sanoop> do i have to override the default server information
<BluesKaj> ilia, open konqueror and set the option file assoc
<BluesKaj> sanoop, try it , but make sure you have a gateway
<sanoop> ok
<valid_nickname19> BluesKaj: I am looking to change the file association on multiple file types in a script, not to do it one-by-one manually
<sanoop> how can i change the channel?
<sanoop> is there any other channel
<BluesKaj> valid_nickname19, that's beyond my knowledge , maybe the experts at #ubuntu can help you
<NRyan115> hello... can anyone help me figure out why I do not have any sound when I visit youtube but I do have sound when I play music with amorak?
<plassy> the flashplayer uses oss or not?
<NRyan115> are you talking to me? if so I dont knwo what that even means.
<plassy> and kubuntu uses pulseaudio for audio mixing
<NRyan115> <------- noob linux user
<plassy> oh
<NRyan115> I just install kubunut yesterday
<plassy> what version?
<NRyan115> 10.04
<NRyan115> im not a computer retard - just a linux one
<plassy> for me it works when you close all aps that play sound
<plassy> *apps
<NRyan115> um
<NRyan115> ok but I dont want that
<plassy> kubuntu uses pulseaudio for audio mixing... and you can configure it somehow to do "oss emulation", but i sadly don't know how :(
<plassy> on my notebook sound and flashplayer are working simultanously
<plassy> on my desktop PC not... (but by desktop PC has ).
<NRyan115> I do not know what oss or pulse audio is
<NRyan115> I have a creative X-Fi
<plassy> my desktop pc has 9.04
<plassy> it's not an issue with your soundcard
<plassy> it's an issue with the configuration of pulseaudio (i think) http://www.pulseaudio.org/
<NRyan115> not a setting with flash?
<plassy> but i sadly don't know how to configure it, too... but maybe someone else knows...
<NRyan115> since flahs is the only thing so far i have noticed not work
<plassy> no flash doesnt support pulseaudio natively
<plassy> it uses oss (open sound system) but pulseaudio can emulate the oss interface
<plassy> beleave me, this flash thing is driving me crazy too
<plassy> as i said, on my notebook it works somehow. so i thought they fixed thin in 10.04
<plassy> *this
<NRyan115> what is the nickname for 10.04 ?
<NRyan115> google search finds solutions but ubuntu versions are liste dby name not number
<plassy> Lucid Lynx
<NRyan115> ty
<sanoop> am back..........
<Skaja> I installed kbuntu last night. when I boot kde up the tool bar on the bottom isn't filled out
<BluesKaj> Skaja, do you mean the panel toolbar and what is missing ?
<Skaja> The panel toolbar background is missing
<sanoop> hey my empathy messenger is also not working
<BluesKaj> Skaja, it's transparent ?
<Skaja> part of it is transparent. the background is black
<NRyan115> i fixed my flash sound yay!
<BluesKaj> sanoop,what exactly is your setup for internet ..I need to know how you connecting
<sanoop> what do you mean by that
<BluesKaj> what kind of internet connection?
<sanoop> first of all i has to bind my bluetooth using rfcomm
<sanoop> then ill use pon command for connection
<sanoop> is there any other way for connecting through bluetooth
<BluesKaj> well sorry sanoop , i'm not familiar with that setup...maybe someone else can help
<amit> Hi All need some general understanding of adding programs / utilites on my system
<amit> i do have adept manager to do it.. but some how my flash player is not getting installed.. need some advice on that..
<BluesKaj> amit, install flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> also amit , install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sanoop> BluesKaj are you there
<BluesKaj> sanoop, yes
<sanoop> is there any other way for connection through bluetooth
<Skaja> BluesKaj: I just fixed it. There was sometthing wrong with the workspace theme
<sanoop> BluesKaj:is there any other way for connection through bluetooth
<BluesKaj> sanoop, dunno anything about bluetooth , maybe someone in #ubuntu can help you
<sanoop> ok
<look> whats the minimum requirements to run KDE4.5?
<look> whats the minimum requirements to run KDE4.5? anyone?
<look> i have a 1.6GHz notebook with 1GB of RAM <-- will that do? (i just love kde)
<look> looks like ill have to find out for myself then...
<chris_> hi
<chris_> since upgrading to kde 4.5, non-kde apps that use the system tray are also shown as empty x windows. i cannot figure out the right settings in 'special window settings'. can sb help, pls?
<alvin> look: Try the netbook edition. Your notebook will not be fast, but it's powerful enough
<rdale> i've upgraded to kde 4.5 in my version of kubuntu 10.04, and I am finding konqueror pretty much unusable. Flash doesn't work, and a lot of sites with comments seem to bomb out. for instance http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/camerons-thrilled-by-babys-early-arrival-2060807.html appears at first and then disappears with  nothing but 'Type your comment here' visible. is this a known problem?
<NRyan115> HELP ME
<NRyan115> I deleted my start bar, or home pannel or whatever its called
<NRyan115> I barely remmbered that alt+F2 = command line
<NRyan115> nnone can help?
<Unksi> NRyan115: right click on the desktop and select add panel?
<NRyan115> that only makes a blank pannel
<Unksi> select the default one
<NRyan115> i need the eon with the task manager and the kde button
<NRyan115> the is no such thing as "select the default one" when I click "add new pannel" it just adds a blank bar to my screen edge
<Unksi> hmm ok
<Unksi> then you gotta add the buttons there
<Unksi> through add widgets from the right click menu
<Unksi> and drag them to the panel
<NRyan115> what? I cant do that
<NRyan115> i dont want a widget bar i want the task bar back with the "start" button back, the system time and everything
<Unksi> that bar is a "widget bar" as well, all those things are just widgets
<NRyan115> well i just want the bar back
<NRyan115> as it was default
<Unksi> the fastest way would probably be to mv ~/.kde ~/kde_settings_old in konsole and then log back in
<NRyan115> wont that undo all of my kde settings?
<larsjaaa> NRyan115: probably best to test, you have your old settings backed up if needed..
<NRyan115> what do you mean i have the settings backed up
<larsjaaa> NRyan115: mv means you just move the config file, login will create new
<NRyan115> yes but doesnt that file contain more than just the task bar settings?
<larsjaaa> NRyan115: go have a look? :)
<larsjaaa> NRyan115: it will totaly revert all your KDE settings, yes
<NRyan115> looks ive had linux installed for 1 day and i'm just looking for help. I cant do anything because i dont have a task bar and i cant even see what i have open.
<NRyan115> Yes i can alt tab and yes alt-f2 let sme open stuff but still, no taskbar is the same as an unusable gui
<larsjaaa> NRyan115: sounds weird, when you are in gdm/kdm (login screen) make sure to choose kde?
<NRyan115> what do you mean choose kde?
<NRyan115> its kubuntu
<NRyan115> im in kde
<larsjaaa> NRyan115: oh, sorry, this means you have tried to tackle the Cashewnut :(
<NRyan115> i was trying to close a program i had open - so i right clicked and hit close, but instead of closing the program it deleted the taskbar
<larsjaaa> NRyan115: probably not, but I see what you mean, the desktop settings in Kubuntu is real fragile,
<larsjaaa> NRyan115: tried to righclik the desktop and add panel?
<NRyan115> yes
<NRyan115> when i do that it just adds a blank pannels it doesnt ask me what type to add
<NRyan115> and what do you mean probably not?
<larsjaaa> NRyan115: try the tips from Unksi, restore your kde settings...
<NRyan115> I dont want to loose the hours of works ive done to customize my computer just because the taskbar is easier to delete than a program is to close
<Unksi> yeah that command will backup your configs and relogging will create you the defaults again
<Unksi> so you dont lose them all
<larsjaaa> the kde developers remind of of the devs at work :) bug? not uuundersaand, are you suuuuuuuuuuuuuure? what? must be a changerequest:)
<NRyan115> when i re log in all of my settings will not be in use - i dont care if i have a pretty file someplace else with my settings if they are not "set"  then wtf is the point of having them.
<larsjaaa> NRyan115: not right attitude.. go Windows?
<NRyan115> the backup is only so i can go back to this if i dont liek the defaults.
<larsjaaa> NRyan115: you obviously made a mistake. It is not an easy way of reverting all the KDE settings you like without restarting like Unksi told..
<NRyan115> i dont want to revert all the settings i just want to re enable the task bar
<NRyan115> if there is a setting to hide or disable it there must be a setting to show or re enable it
<iliar-kubuntu100> what configuration files determin File Association in Konqueror and Dolphin? I've already read about mime, but even after backing up /usr/share/mime* and .local and .kde and `diff`ing between them before and after changin file association I can't find which files are changed
<ner0x> If I install a postfix server and plan on using it to relay, do I need all the typical settings or can I start with kubuntus "no config" and just add what I need?
<valid_nickname19> what configuration files determin File Association in Konqueror and Dolphin? I've already read about mime, but even after backing up /usr/share/mime* and .local and .kde and `diff`ing between them before and after changin file association I can't find which files are changed
<iliar-kubuntu100> sorry
<lahwran> wow I'm very impressed with KDE 4 again
<Flutiju`> Hi, since I've installed kde4.5 on my kubuntu 10.04, strigi doesn't work anymore (find nothing)
<markit> hi, is it normal that upgrading to kde 4.5, package kdebase-plasma is removed? (kub 10.04)
<ansong> is there a way to change the volume feedback osd colors?
<tuxifier> ansong: why would you want that?
<ansong> because they are very low contrast, i'm using kde 4.5 and the white on gray is very difficult to see
<tuxifier> krdc doesn't work properly on kde-4.5 anyone else got that issue?
<ansong> here's a screencap of my desktop with the volume osd visible
<ansong> http://imgur.com/5pGNE.png
<arek> hello everyone. my firts time on IRC
<arek> ::D
#kubuntu 2010-08-25
<dusty> hello how do i find other chats
<dusty> hello
<dusty> ##catholic
<look> um
<look> can you help me i did something to my Konsol
<look> http://imagebin.org/111244
<look> ^anything i can do to fix this?
<look> was testing a script at the time......and i pressed the wrong button or somthing and i have no idea what i did
<lahwran> he pressed ctrl+shift+t and opened a new view, I've been doing it too and have the same problem closing them
<Kasm279> why can kubuntu not see my SATA hard drive on a Via VT824 chipset? (in livecd)
<NRyan115> so, I have a tv tuner card - and I know its working because it works everytime i open myth tv.... however I have decided i do not like myth tv and want to use another program
<NRyan115> I have installed like 6 ther programs and none of them recognize my tuner card. I find it hard to believe that many programs are all broken from apt-get
<NRyan115> anyone have ayny ideas?
<Shinka> Is it possible to reset all alsamixer's option ? I messed up trying to make the sound work on Skype.
<RadSurfer> How do I get 2 debian boxes to see each other on lan?
<RadSurfer> I tried creating a shared folder on 1 box, & no dialog box appears... for 'configure share'
<RadSurfer> is there a thorough how-to somewhere to sort this out please?
<RadSurfer> anyone willing to help with getting file-sharing to work PLEASE?
<RadSurfer> samba is installed... what next?
<RadSurfer> ANYONE AT ALL willing to help get filesharing working please?
<RadSurfer> Can someone PLEASE  help with getting file-sharing to work?
<urgyen> rad..
<urgyen> mine found the share automatically
<RadSurfer> this stupid kdewarrant garbage keeps coming up
<RadSurfer> it rejects any password I give it. WHAT can I DO?
<urgyen> oh, you are sharing the other way 'round
<urgyen> from 'nix to 'ders
<RadSurfer> anyone know how you RESET or KILL kdewallet garbage?
<urgyen> hehe
<RadSurfer> Can I reset my root system password or not?
<urgyen> um, probably
<collabra> RadSurfer: try: sudo su
<collabra> then: passwd
<urgyen> he forgot his password
<urgyen> wouldn't sudo ask for it?
 * urgyen tests
<collabra> well,... if you forgot your password,.... i dunno
<urgyen> :-)
<urgyen> you can build something to fake it out.. usb boot, mount overwrite the file kind of stuff
<collabra> well,... i just got banned from #ubuntu for fightin' with someone who claimed 9.04 ubuntu-server had GUI repos
<well_laid_lawn> all server versions can install gui from the repos
<collabra> not 9.04,... but it must have been just my spin
<well_laid_lawn> all ubuntus use the same repos so...
<collabra> welll_laid_lawn,... you'd think they'd use the same,.. but you'd be wrong
<RadSurfer> I have no clue how I did it
<well_laid_lawn> you need to do some resaerch obviously
<RadSurfer> I now have a dialog box that says "File Sharing KDE Control Module"
<collabra> yeah,... eff the research,... i've done plenty
<RadSurfer> why I'm just now seeing this I don't know
<well_laid_lawn> you mustn't be good at research then :]
<collabra> you musn't be good at research either,... fella.
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> all ubuntus have always used the same repos dude
<collabra> i know what i've experience instaling ubuntu-server 9.04,... and no,.. they don't use all the repos the desktop versions do
<well_laid_lawn> collabra: ask in #ubuntu-server - they could do with a chuckle :]
<collabra> fine
<collabra> care to join me?
<well_laid_lawn> my 9.04 server running kde is doing fine thnx
<quietone> I've just installed kubuntu and can't login. I enter username/password and get a blank screen with cursor in upper left.
<collabra> yeah,... no laugh they aggreed with me,.. well_laid_lawn you foo of a fella....:)
<well_laid_lawn> hehheh dude you r wrong :]
<collabra> looks like you need to research a little better.
<well_laid_lawn> flogging a dead horse here
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: can you get to a tty?  ctrl+alt+F2   and alt+F7 to get back
<quietone> well_laid_lawn,  I'll try that. be back in a bit
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Guest18487> Where am I ?
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, yes, I can get to a tty. and it behaved differently this time. after password I get a flash of a terminal window, then back to the login window.
<Guest18487> Who am I
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: sounds like you need to sort the graphics out - you can read the X log to find out what's going on
<Guest18487> Hello ?
<Guest18487> Does everyone here know each other ?
<Guest18487> Can anyone see me ?
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, I don't know how to do that.
<well_laid_lawn> there's #kubuntu-offtopic for chitchat Guest18487 / mike_
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, where is the log?
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: in the tty do   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less   you use the arrows to move down through the text and q to quit
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, I've been comparing it with the one I am using now (ubuntu) but there are too many differences. Don't know how to 'correct' it either.
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: do you know the vid card? -   lspci | grep -i vga   will tell
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: afaik that should work - have you made a xorg.conf file by any chance?
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, no and I've used kubuntu before, 9?.
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: ubuntu or kubuntu the graphics get set up the same
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, that seems reasonable. the checksum was right as well.
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: google isn't showing any major hassles with that chip either
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, thank you. I only tried the kubuntu forums.
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: you haven't added a   vga=   line in grub?
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, no.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, I am happy to go triple check the .iso and burn a new disk
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: someone in #ubuntu might have experience with that chip
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: it might need a modeset kernel line or similar
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, what is a modeset
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: some graphics need a kernel setting to get them set up right - modeset is one I've heard of
<illunatic> !info modeset
<ubottu> Package modeset does not exist in lucid
<illunatic> !modeset
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, ok. i hope that is not the case. it would be unsatisfying to need it for kubuntu and not ubuntu or gNewSense.
<illunatic> ubottu knows nothing but wanted to tell me in private
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<illunatic> :)
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: if it works in ubuntu then it's not needed sorry
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, that's ok. then I am back to finding a new CD and finding the external drive with the .iso
 * quietone goes hunting
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<MashPotato> hi, is there a PPA for unstable KDE versions?
<Makuseru> Does anyone know where to get the old 195 nvidia driver from?
<MashPotato> old? i'm still running that version :o
 * MashPotato probably should upgrade :/
<Lazy^> Hello, i'm trying to add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta to my sources.list but, i get this error: Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta: <urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused>
<jussi> Lazy^: how did you add that?
<jussi> Lazy^: did you use add-apt-repository?
<Lazy^> jussi: sudo add-apt-repository
<Lazy^> yepa
<jussi> curious
<jussi> Ive not seen that error before, hopefully someone knows.
<Lazy^> any idea what's the problem. I've looked in ppa's instructions ect. Can't find that error...
<Lazy^> Would it be possible to manually add that to sources.list. Old times it was ok, but how it is wih 10.04 ;)
<jussi> Lazy^: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu lucid main
<jussi> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu lucid main
<Lazy^> jussi: thanks mate =) I though that it can be done still like that :)
<jussi> Lazy^: yw
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, Well I tried again, checksum correct, formatted /partition and still the same. can't login into kubuntu.
<quietone> Can anyone help me login to kubuntu, please?
<jussi> quietone: what happens when you try?
<quietone> When I enter username/pwd on a fresh install I get a blank screen.
<jussi> quietone: what is your graphics HW?
<quietone> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller. Kubuntu 9? worked, ubuntu works, gnewsense works
<pozetiv> всем привет
<maco> !ru | pozetiv
<ubottu> pozetiv: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
 * quietone wants to play with kubuntu 
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: you could install kubuntu-desktop and make a new user and play with it like y\that till someone can offer a solution
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, ? I have been using kubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<well_laid_lawn> I saw "quietone wants to play with kubuntu" and didn't think you had the oppurtunity yet :]
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, i meant I have been installing kubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, and that is the one that gives me a blank screen :-(
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: that's what I thought - you can have kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop in the one install - you select them from the sessions button at login
<well_laid_lawn> select on of them*
<well_laid_lawn> select one of them*
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, I think I know what you mean. The last time I had the two desktops in the same install I didn't like it.
<well_laid_lawn> quietone: k - was just an option :]
<well_laid_lawn> menus do get mixed up some
<quietone> well_laid_lawn, Yes, and I thank you for reminding me of the option. (it is close to evening meal and i am hungry and ... frustrated)
 * quietone returns to cooking
 * well_laid_lawn sniffs 
<neversleep> oO
<rork> Oo
<rork> oO
<jussi> -_-
<troopperi> O_-
<Lazy^> Hey, any idea why my firefox looks kinda ugly in kde. It has skin on gnome but when i use it on kde it looks ugly
<Lazy^> ahh, i opened gnome version :p
<50UAAK092> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=826456
<oversize_> is it possible (if so how) to not display *.pyc (or other temp/uninteresting) files in dolphin ?
<glaucous> I'm having a problem with Codeblocks after libgtk update (today). "codeblocks: relocation error: /usr/lib/libcodeblocks.so.0: symbol _Z18wxSafeConvertWX2MBPKw, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference"
<glaucous> Fixed by reinstalling CodeBlocks.
<bart__> hola
<bart__> alquien sabe usar Quassel IRC
<bart__> ?
<bart__> hi
<bart__> I need help for Quassel IRC use
<heyboy> Hello all. Is there a howto available to install and configure psad in kubuntu 10.04?
<_quietone> hi, i can't login to a fresh install of kubuntu. After pwd it would sent me to a blank screen. From tty1 I updated/upgraded. Now, when I enter username/pswd I get a flash of a term window then back to the login window.
<illunatic> !ext4
<illunatic> so ext3 is the file system to use for a 200GB partion?
<alvin> Maybe
<alvin> A general question about the usability of KDE. I got an Intel i5 with 4GB ram, a normal 500GB sata disk and an nVidia GT216. Not a slow machine. From time to time, KDE is pretty slow for me and even stops desktop effects. Can it be that all those databases slow the system down? Like akonadi+amarok?
<alvin> Might it be better to look for all sqlite using applications and switch them to mysql or postgres?
<wychris85> \join
<wychris85> hi
<wychris85> im quite new here and have no idea of anything
<rork> hi wychris85, if you've got any questions about kubuntu you can ask them here
<Belgy> alvin: maybe you have not configured strigi, which is permanently indexing all of your files
<wychris85> ah ok
<wychris85> cool
<Belgy> i have faced such slow down. Everything went back to normal by restraining strigi indexing
<wychris85> rigth now im trying to install xilinx ISE 12
<wychris85> does anybody know about?
<rork> wychris85: but don't expect an answer straight away, most people don't watch this channel continiously and we don't know the solution to all problems :P
<wychris85> alright
<wychris85> is there any possibility to choose another channel,
<rork> wychris85: yes with '/join channelname'
<wychris85> are the channel specified? like people of a country or a city?
<wychris85> thx
<rork> afaik not, but your city might have it's own channel, you could just try to join it and see if there are people there
<Limza> i want to riestall ubuntu ... but i had many installed packages do not like to re-download them all, i need a way to backup all my installed packages
<wychris85> how can i look after other channels?
<wychris85> channel names?
<trikalero> ee
<Limza> wychris85 .. which IRC you are using
<wychris85> quassel irc
<rork> wychris85: you can try the /list command (more info: http://www.livinginternet.com/r/ru_list.htm) or just try /join #your_city
<rork> or search the internet for a channel name
<wychris85> ok thx
<wychris85> it is real good..i didnt know that sthing like this existed
<alvin> Belgy: Strigi is disabled here
<alvin> Can strigi/nepomuk also be configured to use a non-sqlite database?
<Belgy> http://tokoe-kde.blogspot.com/2009/12/akonadi-and-postgresql.html makes me think that it is indeed possible
<rork_> alvin: you can check which processes use the most resources during the slow times with System Monitor, `top` or `ps aux`
<alvin> apparently, akonadi and amarok use the most memory
<alvin> I have no idea about disk I/O. iotop is intentionally broken in Lucid.
<alvin> ah, akonadi_imap_resource is the one
<alvin> My average load is +1 :-( only playing Amarok (with about 1000 songs. Not more)
<_quietone> it's late, i must be missing something obvious - i can't get the wireless to work on a fresh install.
<_quietone> i've set up all the fields in the gui but iwconfig shows that wlan0 is not configured. what am I missing?
<_quietone> i just wish kubuntu would work.  :(
<Darkmoon_UK> _quietone; have you had any other flavour of 'ubutu working on the same rig, previously?
<Darkmoon_UK> If your wireless is incompatible you should try using ndiswrapper with a windows driver.
<Darkmoon_UK> It's really easy, theres a GUI for doing it in the repos.
<_quietone> Darkmoon_UK, i currently have ubuntu 10.04, gnewsense on the same machine and they are fine 'out of the box'.
<Darkmoon_UK> Hmm.
<Darkmoon_UK> Would have thought the wireless support packages of K/Ubuntu would be the same.
<Darkmoon_UK> As would you, hence your confusion ...
<Darkmoon_UK> hmm
<_quietone> Darkmoon_UK, I have set up the wireless using what ever the tools is that is in the right hand lower corner. but iwconfig shows no changes.
<Darkmoon_UK> Is the device listed in ifconfig
<_quietone> Darkmoon_UK, yes
<Darkmoon_UK> tried sudo ifup wlan0
<Darkmoon_UK> ?
<_quietone> "ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<Darkmoon_UK> Ok
<_quietone> Darkmoon_UK, does that mean anything to you?
<Darkmoon_UK> It's almost certainly a bad entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<Darkmoon_UK> I seem to remember having similar trouble actually
<Darkmoon_UK> I'm really busy right now so I'll have to leave you to it, but this thread may see you off in the right direction: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021210
<Darkmoon_UK> Good luck.
<_quietone> Darkmoon_UK, I certainly need it with kubuntu! thx
<Darkmoon_UK> It's the only prob I've had I think; Kubuntu generally rocks.
 * _quietone is worn out from trying to get kubuntu to work
<Roey> Hello, does /etc/network/interfaces' "ssid" wifi option allow me to quote the SSID name?  I have a network name with spaces in it.
<glaucous> Is there a program where I can select a folder of  flac/wav/mp3 files and convert all of them to another folder?
<Darkmoon_UK> glaucous: yes; try soundkonverter
<glaucous> Darkmoon_UK: Downloading it this very second. :) It seems like it's exactly what I need
<Darkmoon_UK> (in time-honoured naming fashion, it's the KDE version of soundconverter - if there are any bugs try soundconverter, it's the original and tested)
<Darkmoon_UK> Tho I have used soudkonveter very successfully.
<glaucous> Darkmoon_UK: Although it seems like I can only choose Channels: Mono
<Darkmoon_UK> Probably you need to install one of the codec packages for the formats you're using
<Darkmoon_UK> e.g. flac for flac, lame for mp3
<Darkmoon_UK> etc
<Darkmoon_UK> faac for aac
<glaucous> Darkmoon_UK: Should already have them, but I'll check
<Darkmoon_UK> Also in the preferences there is a choice of which packages handle which formats
<Guest36750> hello
<Darkmoon_UK> you may need to alter that.
<Darkmoon_UK> hello guest
<Guest36750> do you have any informations about kubuntu 10.10 apart that it will have kde 4.5?
<Darkmoon_UK> No.
<glaucous> Darkmoon_UK: Working perfectly, thank you.
<Darkmoon_UK> great
<glaucous> Darkmoon_UK: My ipod with Rockbox will be much happier with ogg than flac. damn it's slow when changing tracks right now
<glaucous> I'm having an odd problem with plasma-desktop. Sometimes, at least twice a day, it gets really slow (notice xorg at 20% CPU), and I have to pkill and restart it, then its fine. Is this a known problem? KDE 4.5, x64, 10.04, ATI card.
<akssps011> I installed kubuntu 10.04 on my Dell Laptop.
<akssps011> I get this error: http://pastebin.com/uRLB3LQR
<akssps011> The system is a dual boot with Win7
<akssps011> Is the MBR permanently overwritten
<akssps011> as I am able to boot in both of them if I reinstall kubuntu, but the problem sustains
<sheytan> Hey guys :)
<sheytan> Would you like to help Kubuntu?
<sheytan> Take a look here: http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2010/08/zaistniej-w-swiecie-wolnego-i-otwartego.html
<sheytan> there's an english version, too :)
<oxymoron> Does anyone know how to use Kspreah in here?
<oxymoron> *Ksphread
<bodom> Hi! The panel is extremely slow after the pc has been on for a while, what could be the source of the prolem?
<Makuseru> Can someone please tell me where to get the nvidia 195 drivers?
<petr> what is going on?
<Darkmoon_UK> !find netsplit
<ubottu> File netsplit found in emacs-snapshot-common, emacs-snapshot-el, emacs22-common, emacs22-el, emacs23-common (and 12 others)
<Darkmoon_UK> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<James147> Makuseru: jockey-kde ("Hardware drivers" in the menu) should be able to install that (it willl be in the listed as "current") or you can isntall "nvidia-current"
<naftilos76> hi, is jetty java app needed to speed up certain processes?
<Flutiju`> Hi, Strigi doesn't work anymore since i've updated to KDE4.5. Is there a way to fix it ?
<James147> Flutiju`: what dosent work about it?
<Flutiju`> James147 : It find nothing !
<James147> Flutiju`: is it running? has it finished indexing?
<James147> Flutiju`: where are you searching?...
<Flutiju`> James147 : Worked very well witrh KDE4.4, but since 4.5 it doesn(t work (dolphin or krunner)
<Flutiju`> James147 : Yes, still running and indexing
<Flutiju`> James147 : I've tried to clear the .cache folder, the config files etc.
<James147> Flutiju`: wait for it to finished indexing and try again... if it still dosent work ask again (i have a feeling that while its running the first index you cannot search)
<James147> Flutiju`: and which config files?
<Flutiju`> James147 : Indexing is finished.
<Flutiju`> James147 :  .kde/share/apps/nepomuk/  folder, and .kde/share/config/nepomukserverrc and nepomukstrigirc files
<James147> Flutiju`: is krunner just showing allot of "resources" links when you search?
<Flutiju`> James147 : Yes
<James147> Flutiju`: yea... did that for me as well in 4.5 :S
<Flutiju`> :s
<James147> Flutiju`: looks like other have this problem as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/617014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 617014 in Kubuntu PPA " Nepomuk Not working with Dolphin on KDE 4.5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Flutiju`> James147 : Oh yes, I've searched but couldn't find it…
<JuJuBee> I reinstalled os on my gateway (running iptables, squid, dansguardian) which is between my LAN and the internet. Set ip_forward =1 but cannot surf from inside LAN
<malek> Hello. I installed kubuntu today on my Dell Inspiron 1545 and I can't get my wireless connection work. Anyone please ?
<JuJuBee> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JuJuBee> Make sure your adapter is supported first
<malek> JuJuBee: if this was adressed to me, yes, it is reported to work, but i only found HOWTOs that are for ubuntu 7 and that didn't work
<JuJuBee> I have found that using wicd seems to work with wifi.  I hate wifi- pain to get working.
<James147> malek: is your card listed in knetworkmanager but jsut failing to connect?
<phoenix_> hello James147
<James147> phoenix_: hey
<phoenix_> James147: suggest me a good dvd burning application. k3b is not working
<malek> James147: no, it is not
<James147> k3b is my only suggestion :)
<malek> JuJuBee: i couldn't set my network manager to Wicd
<JuJuBee> malek: wicd is a different "net manager" it replaces network manager
<JuJuBee> Down side, it only works with 1 adapter at a time  cant bridge with it IIRC
<malek> JuJuBee: I know, in the settings, every time i set it to Wicd, it goes bqck to Network manager
<James147> malek: dosnt installing wicd remove networkmanager?
<JuJuBee> James147: it should, yes, so malek not sure what you mean
<malek> I'll try reinstalling it because it doesn't seem to work
<tranquilwaters> I have a plasmoid that is lost: it is not on my activity or on the dashboard. It is the google translator plasmoid. I know it's still active because whenever I switch off my internet connection there is a notification that the google translator widget is waiting for a connection. I am running kubuntu lucid with kde4.5 from the ppa. Is there any way to get it back on my activity or close it? Without losing all my other plasma settings?
<well_laid_lawn> tranquilwaters: does it show in   ps aux | grep google   ?
<silbo_> any good event reminders for kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> I like cron for that :]
<rork> what about kontact (calender + todo)
<tranquilwaters> well_laid_lawn: hang on I will boot my laptop now to check :-)
<well_laid_lawn> tranquilwaters: I've got to go to work now... :]
<tranquilwaters> well_laid_lawn: ok haha those timezones :P so if it shows up I can just killall <name> ?
<TranquilWaters>  I have a plasmoid that is lost: it is not on my activity or on the dashboard. It is the google translator plasmoid. I know it's still active because whenever I switch off my internet connection there is a notification that the google translator widget is waiting for a connection. I am running kubuntu lucid with kde4.5 from the ppa. Is there any way to get it back on my activity or close it? Without losing all my other plasma settings?
<ArGGu^^> TranquilWaters You could try remove it from ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc and then logout and login
<TranquilWaters> thanks I will try that
<Psykbryt> Hey, I have a little question, my computer got a blank screen, after that my wireless won't work. The Network manager was set as "disabled" but I managed to enable it. Now other computers can use the wireless but my laptop isn't getting an IPadress and when I try to connect a window comes up wanting the WEP code. I punch it in but nothing happens.
<TranquilWaters> not sure if this applies to your situation, but my network-manager crashes quite often after waking from hibernation on my laptop. eveything in knetworkmanager is greyed out then, en network management is "disabled". I can get it working again by typing this in konsole:
<TranquilWaters> sudo service network-manager stop
<TranquilWaters> sudo rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.State
<TranquilWaters> sudo service network-manager start
<TranquilWaters> it might help in your case?
<FloodBotK1> TranquilWaters: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TranquilWaters> ArGGu^^: thanks it seems to have worked :D
<alvin> TranquilWaters, ArGGu^^: To be complete: bug 524454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524454 in network-manager (Ubuntu Lucid) "Networking is disabled on boot (usually after suspend/hibernate)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524454
<gddrew> is it ok to ask support questions here, or are the forums the preferred place for that?
<TranquilWaters> well it says Official Kubuntu support at the op of my window in quassel :)
<gddrew> Well, yes, I guess it does, doesn't it? :)
<TranquilWaters> so I suppose it's ok :)
<TranquilWaters> what's your problem?
<gddrew> I'm at my wits end. I'm running into issues where my distro will stop working and I can't get it back.
<gddrew> This has happened on my older IBM ThinkPad laptop, running both Xubuntu and LinuxMint LXDE.
<gddrew> It seems that once I change the splash screen resolution to 1024x780, it works for a while and then all of a sudden it doesn't.
<gddrew> I've reformatted the hard drive and installed Windows XP and that works fine, but when I put a live CD in and reboot I just get a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<gddrew> I'm really disappointed because I like the Linux a lot.
<gddrew> I've tried this with Fedora 13 Xfce live cd, lubuntu 10.04, to no avail.
<lema> lema
<fairy> hi everyone I'm new here
<gddrew> This is the second time this has happened, btw.
<RickiiBETA> hi fairy me too
<RickiiBETA> does anyone want to help me set up dual monitors?
<wychris85> #
<penguin_tx> blah
<patcito> hi
<patcito> when I try to compile choqok I get that: http://pastie.org/1116520.txt?key=kskih4mhf4ufcxphbf5yhw
<patcito> I did install all phonon dev related package
<ubuntu_> hey guys, real quick question- i know this isnt the right place to be asking this, but i really need a quick answer to this.
<ubuntu_> i have a XP box - router - modem/cable and with that setup i dont have any interent, eveything appears to be blocked. But when i take the router out of the picture the computer works fine- what would that be?
<ubuntu_> But currently i am on a kubuntu boot disc on this computer, behind the router and it works.
<ubuntu_> how do you even google that?
<ubuntu_> pretty please?
<dequire> ubuntu_: No idea, sorry
<ubuntu_> thanks- i know its stupid, its just soo hard to google, given the nature.
<Bauldrick> quick question; if I have a netbook that usually displays 800x600, and I plug it into TV and display 1280x..  should/would/could that slow the netbook RIGHT down?
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
#kubuntu 2010-08-26
<glaucous> Is there a kTorrent 4.0.2 ppa available?
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/~blca/+archive/published seems to have it (entirely unofficial and untested by anyone, could be a virus for all I know)
<glaucous> Riddell: Problem with all those ppas are that they include so much more updates. Is there a way to filter out some updates?
<Riddell> glaucous: not easily
<glaucous> Riddelll: Alright, no worries. I'll wait another week or two and see if it comes up on backports
<Riddell> glaucous: that won't happen of it's own doing, if you want it to get into backports you should probably start the process yourself
<glaucous> Riddelll: How would I do it?
<glaucous> I mean there's no problem with the compiling itself
<Riddell> glaucous: file a bug on launchpad.net/lucid-backports
<glaucous> okay
<Riddell> compile libktorrent and ktorrent on lucid
<Riddell> compile the packages that is
<Riddell> add the logs from the build on the bug report
<Riddell> confirm that it runs without problems
<Riddell> then poke us in #kubuntu-devel to get it into backports
<glaucous> Riddelll: Okay great, I'll do that tomorrow
<Riddell> thanks glaucous, ask on #k-d if you get stuck
<glaucous> Riddell: I will, thanks
<quietone> can't boot fresh install.  syslog shows "X server died during startup"  what can I do?
<look> how do i install chrome on Kubuntu?
<James147> look: chromium is in the repos under chromium-browser  (its the unbranded version)
<look> James147, thanks man saved again
 * quietone is sad that kubuntu won't play with me
<Kage> I have a .ovpn config file for connecting to a OpenVPN server... how do I give KNetworkManager the info in this file so it works?
<DT`> how does one stream with amarok? using version 1.4
<mcurran> Is it possible to set the root/directory path for a folder in KDE3, and also maybe the view preferences for that folder only, not all.
<DT`> ok...nvm. on my question
<DeliriumTremens> how the hell do I get the icon back on my taskbar for switching between desktops?
<James147> DeliriumTremens: the pager? Right click > add widgets > look for "Pager" > drag it back
<DeliriumTremens> ah
<DeliriumTremens> danke
<DeliriumTremens> now my next gripe...each time i add a widget, the clock snaps to the left and i have to remove and readd it
<DeliriumTremens> to get it on the right side
<DT`> ok...what would i use to stream to shoutcast?
<James147> DeliriumTremens: hmm... havent see the widgets jump around before... but them getting stuck on the left of the panel is known... best thing to move it is to move another widget to the left of it
<DeliriumTremens> hmm
<DeliriumTremens> yeah, i cant get the clock on the right side of the taskbar
<DeliriumTremens> it just automatically goes back over to the left
<James147> DeliriumTremens: move another widget tothe left of it
<gabriela> hola hola
<gabriela> alguien habla español?
<DeliriumTremens> i've done that
<DeliriumTremens> and it just sits on the right of that widget
<DeliriumTremens> like all widgets will only go to the left
<DT`> !es | gabriela
<ubottu> gabriela: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DeliriumTremens> even if i don't have it set to left orientation
<DeliriumTremens> i can put a big spacer there...
<dequire_> DeliriumTremens: Or you could delete the panel altogether and re-build it. I've done that in the past.
<elslunko> Using the default Kubuntu at the moment, what do you guys use to import photos?
<roky> So, I just wanted to say, I greatly appreciate Kubuntu and it's release. I've just recently moved to kde, and tried the supposed "kde" distro OpenSuse, and honestly, it's not as good as Kubuntu from my experience. So, thanks guys.
<jake__> alright, here's a fun one.  For some reason when I minimize an application it disappears. it's open but it doesnt go to the task bar
<jake__> any ideas?
<DeliriumTremens> ah
<DeliriumTremens> nm
<DeliriumTremens> i got it
<look> im trying to change the sound my computer makes when it goes into the screen saver, im in 'notifications' and i see nothing on the kde screen saver...any ideas?
<look> How would i change the sound that plays when my screen saver activates...
<Asinine> <3 ubuntu
<Daskreech> !webkit
<Daskreech> Bleah :)
<Daskreech> Hi all. I heard there was a Webkit Kpart for 10.04 is it in the standard repos?
<Daskreech> Also has anyone used the USB install for Kubuntu for any period of time?
<Daskreech> I find it quite inconsistent
<Daskreech> !find ichthux
<ubottu> Found: ichthux-artwork-usplash, ichthux-default-settings, ichthux-desktop, ichthux-docs, ichthux-emoticons (and 2 others)
<Daskreech> Hmm cool
<illunatic> is there a faster way to get to get packages for version upgrades? perhaps bittorrent?
<Daskreech> illunatic: What do you mean/
<Daskreech> ?
<illunatic> Daskreech: i am upgrading to version 9.10 from 8.something and it's 4 hours to get new packages at 60-80 KB/s
<illunatic> and i will need to do it again when it is does
<illunatic> i'm just wondering if there is any alternative method to acquiring these packages
<Daskreech> CD?
<illunatic> i have another kubuntu partition on this drive that is up to date. is there a way to create a local repository (or whatever) based on that?
<illunatic> yeah i have a Kubuntu 8.10 DVD that i installed with
<Daskreech> The alternative CD will have your core packages that you need for that upgrade
<illunatic> http://www.thelinuxstore.org/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=41_54&products_id=1822 is this what you mean?
<illunatic> good deal. simple solution. i'll be sure to grab one for future installations
<illunatic> oh never mind. that isn't what i thought it is.
<Daskreech> illunatic: Kinda
<illunatic> wooh hit a big 100 kB/s for a second
<illunatic> haha
<illunatic> anybody no of a mirror or anything I could DL packages from faster? or is that not recommended for security/quality assurance?
<illunatic> know*
<Daskreech> illunatic: where are you?
<illunatic> near sanf rancisco
<illunatic> my irc client is in florida :P
<Daskreech> :-)
<illunatic> as soon as this gets shipped to me, 11.x will be available >_< http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=627
<illunatic> heh
<Daskreech> illunatic: You can copy the .debs over from the other  partition and it won't download them again
<thermal> hello
<Daskreech> hi
<nbt> halo
<nbt> i want to change my bootsplash screen but i can't install usplash for reposity there is any solution ?
<Daskreech> nbt: hmm? are we still using usplash?
<nbt> usplash or ksplash any of them wont's work !!!!!
<illunatic> Daskreech: thanks
<nbt> Daskreech: !!!!!!!!
<Daskreech> nbt: Hmm? Which bootsplash are you refering to?
<nbt> Daskreech: kubuntu bootsplash
<illunatic> i got so used to using kubuntu that i had forgotten that it was on a 10GB partition with only 1 GB free. Still running smooth on that partition too
<Daskreech> nbt: as in starting KDE not the one when starting the kernel?
<nbt> no before starting KDE
<Daskreech> illunatic: you are going to need a good amount of space for the upgrade
<illunatic> yeah this install is on 136GB partition
<Daskreech> nbt: what version of KDE?
<illunatic> the other was just meant to test it out, but i forgot and began using it regularly until i ran out of disk space xD
<Daskreech> :-)
<illunatic> do you know off hand what dir i can find the .deb files in?
<nbt> Daskreech: 4.5
 * illunatic googles :S
<illunatic> heh
<DarthFrog> illunatic:  /var/cache/apt/archives
<Daskreech> illunatic: /var/cache/apt/archives
<illunatic> thanks!
<illunatic> ah great success ^_^
<Daskreech> nbt: Open system settings and click on appearance. Splash Screen should be there
<nbt> ok i will try
<nbt> Daskreech: in system setting we can only change the splash screen that start with KDE , not the bootsplash
<Daskreech> nbt: I asked if it was the one when the kernel was loading :-P
<Daskreech> You want Plymouth that's the new bootsplash
<nbt> Daskreech: yes that's it
<illunatic> in case anyone is interested in creating & adding local repository to source list http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087550.0
<Daskreech> illunatic: You can just copy them :) that's a little faster
<nbt> Daskreech: o.O
<Daskreech> Hmm?
<illunatic> o rly? thanks
<Daskreech> illunatic: as long as they are in the /var/cache/apt/archives they should be ok
<Daskreech> You can upgrade one computer and copy all the debs to another then upgrade that one waaaaaaay fast
<illunatic> that is just how it should be ^_^
<nbt> Daskreech: so , you habe any idea Brother ?
<Daskreech> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<nbt> ok thanks fir the link
<nbt> Daskreech: thats Ok Broth , Thanks :)
<Hazamonzo> morning
<shaky> ciao a tutti
<shaky> per fortuna ho trovato questo chan :)  e la prima volta che entro
<shaky> ho un problema con l aggiornamento del sistema trovo updates ma non installa nulla
<vsr> Does anyone know the method in creating a custom live cd that I can distribute?
<tranquilwaters> shaky: English please?
<tranquilwaters> vsr: what do you want to customise then?
<tranquilwaters> vsr: Is the OEM version maybe what you are looking for?
<glaucous> How exactly should a buildlog look like (ie, how do I generate it?)? Right now I just use make | tee -i log.txt, but perhaps that's not enough?
<illunatic> is ./kde4 system settings folder?
<galacticaboy> can someone tell me in detail how to extract a tar.bz file
<Torch> glaucous: a buildlog for which purpose?
<glaucous> Torch: For the Kubuntu backports, got help at kubuntu-devel though
<noaXess> how to get in grub2 menu before loading kubuntu? ESC won't work
<alvin> it's shift
<alvin> (multiple tries might be required)
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> thanks... why to things change??
<noaXess> upgraded  machine from 9.04 to 9.10 then to 10.04.1.. on 9.10 all worked fine.. on 10.04.1 no screen.. blackscrenn.. no network to login external over ssh.. :(
<gnomefreak> try safe-mode recovery kernel
<noaXess> gnomefreak: i do that. to get upgrades or install/fix some packages.but nothing works..
<gnomefreak> you cant SSH from there?
<noaXess> gnomefreak: ssh from recovery console.. yes..
<Lazy^> Hi, which is the right place to send bug-reports about kde.4.5 ?
<gnomefreak> i have never seen the problem you are having in kde gnome or xfce
<gnomefreak> Lazy^: use the command ubuntu-bug packagename    replace packagename for the name of the package
<gnomefreak> Lazy^: what is the package you are haing issues with?
<alvin> Lazy^: File against the kubuntu-ppa project
<Lazy^> gnomefreak: got some different kind on erros. Effects are slow (fast comp), when i lock my screen, i see only grey login screen, it accepts my pw but blind typing ect =)
<Torch> Lazy^: packaging bugs (which are rare) go to kubuntu, software bugs (the usual case) goes to bugs.kde.org
<noaXess> plasma-desktop missing after kubuntu upgrade to 10.04.1 ??
<alvin> lol. If you close krita <while> saving, your picture will only be partly there. The not-yet-saved part is then invisible.
<alvin> 'Klik hier' als ge geen HTML kunt weergeven. a) die tekst staat in HTML... b) klik?
<alvin> wc
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<alvin> Pici: wc = wrong chat, and that wasn't German
<Pici> alvin: Ah, sorry.
<alvin> np :-)
<alvin> I should have looked first
<dthacker> Hello!  I'm getting an error that says "Nepomuk Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuosu RDF Server to store its data"  Querying KPackagekit for "Virtuoso" returns nothing.   Ideas?
<dthacker> sorry, had a freeze up and had to reboot.  Any reply to my earlier message?
<glaucous> Trying to learn how to use Kdevelop 4 (used Codeblocks). How do I add a include path? Need to include <project directory>/include
<ubuntu> hello
<Daskreech> How is everyone?
<Daskreech> hi gnomefreak  ;)
<gnomefreak> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> How are you?
<gnomefreak> Daskreech: fine just having issues with thunderbird. how about you?
<ncfi1013> hi everybody. can anybody tell the simplest way possible to convert video_ts files to a .iso image in karmic?
<Daskreech> Not too bad
<Daskreech> Hating on the USB live image
<Daskreech> ncfi1013: Tried k9copy?
<ncfi1013> daskreech where can i obtain that?
<Daskreech> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.5-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1649 kB, installed size 3612 kB
<Daskreech> ncfi1013: There you go
<Daskreech> Hmm
<ncfi1013> kpackagekit i assume daskreech?
<Daskreech> Kopete won't work. It starts. Says that it logs into accounts but then doesn't
<Daskreech> ncfi1013: Sure if you'd like. Just make sure you have universe checked off
<Daskreech> Ah never mind. Fixed Kopete
<ncfi1013> daskreech ???
<Daskreech> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Daskreech> ncfi1013: Go into settings and setup your sources. There will be a checkbox that says universe. Make sure that's selected. Should about triple the number of programs you can install
<illunatic> i replaced my /etc with one from another installation and now i can't restore the backup due to "no sudoers in /etc/sudoers"
<DarthFrog> ncfi1013: You'll probably have better luck with k3b than k9copy.  The two will work together but k3b is for making new DVD projects.  K9copy is more for copying DVDs.
<Daskreech> illunatic: ha ha :)
<illunatic> user permission is 1000 should be 0
<illunatic> lol
<illunatic> but i can't chown (assuming that's what i need to do)
<illunatic> due to can not sudo haha
<Daskreech> illunatic: Sounds like a missing p
<illunatic> p?
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Never thought of that
<Daskreech> illunatic: did you copy it with a p?
<DarthFrog> illunatic: You've shot yourself in the foot. :-)  You'll have to boot from a LiveCD and edit the sudoers file.
<illunatic> oh ok
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: or turn on single user mode in grub
<DarthFrog> That too. :-)
<Daskreech> Linux isn't that fragile
<illunatic> well if i start from the live cd i can just restore the /etc right?
<Daskreech> illunatic: take a look at man:/cp
<DarthFrog> illunatic: No.
<Daskreech> you want the p option
<ncfi1013> daskreech you seem to be knowledgable. do you know by chance if lucid has all the bugs fixed yet regarding the plasma desktop? it is that reason that i havent upgraded to lucid yet. any info you can provide will be much appreciated.
<Daskreech> ncfi1013: Nothing has all the bugs fixed. So safely no it does not
<DarthFrog> ncfi1013: No significan piece of software is ever bug-free.  Ever.  Except vi. :-)
<illunatic> ok i had used rsync via luckybackup to create backup
<ncfi1013> i have k3b but havent quite figured out how to do what im asking
<Daskreech> unless you have intel drivers (I understand) or some Xsetups 4.4.5 is quite stable. You can probably do a test install or upgrade if you like
<DarthFrog> ncfi1013: This is a RTFM moment. :-)
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: I don't know mv has been pretty bug free for me for a while
<illunatic> actually i had errors in luckybackup that it failed to preserve ownership
<DarthFrog> ncfi1013: In a nutshell, create a new video project, then drag 'n drop your video_ts directory on it.
<Daskreech> a little funniness moving a soft link through a hard link but pretty much ok
<ncfi1013> do you feel lucid is safe for the average user that doesnt worry about the ins and outs of command line interface?
<ncfi1013> and what is an rtfm moment?
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: As you well know, that simply means you haven't yet encountered one that affects you.
<Daskreech> ncfi1013: Read the Friendly Manual
<DarthFrog> !RTFM
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<DarthFrog> Hmm.  My bad.
<ncfi1013> so you guys are being discriminating based on my inexperience? lol
<Daskreech> ncfi1013: We are acting like it :)
<DarthFrog> ncfi1013: K3b is actually fairly easy to use, once you've sorted it out.
<ncfi1013> but its ok i welcome it. it is the only way i will learn.
<Daskreech> illunatic: The errors are the problem
<ncfi1013> i do really appreciate you help. thank you very much.
<Daskreech> you shouldn't have continued until that was sorted out. etc more so than any other directory is sensitive to that
<Daskreech> ncfi1013: Imagine you are burning something to a CD it works just like that. Just burn to an ISO instead
<DarthFrog> ncfi1013: Daskreech is correct in that is one meaning of RTFM.  Let's just say that the "F" is usually ... not so friendly. :-)
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Here if you have uttered it and not been banned. it better be friendly
<ncfi1013> i already know how to burn isos. i just click once and k3b opens. what i dont know is how to convert video_ts to iso. after i figure that out, im home free.
<Belgy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493603
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: I certainly prefer to keep the channel family-safe. :-)
<DarthFrog> ncfi1013: Use keb to create a new project.
<ncfi1013> "universe": community-maintained open source software? if that is what you were talking about, daskreech, then it is already checked.
<Belgy> Daskreech : the link i posted should interest you. Anyway, a simple google search do the trick...
<DarthFrog> ncfi1013: Then drag 'n drop your video_ts directory into that new project.  Then either make it into an iso or burn it to DVD.
<Daskreech> ncfi1013: Burn a DVD instead
<Daskreech> ncfi1013: ok great :)
<Daskreech> Belgy: Do you mean ncfi1013 ?
<Belgy> yup, read too quickly, sry
<rackIT> weather plasmoid in lucid is always missing a graphic. Any way for me to fix this?
<Daskreech> rackIT: Which graphic? maybe it's actually missing?
<rackIT> Daskreech: how's things in sunny Jamaica?
<rackIT> Daskreech: in hardy, it was the applet icon itself. In Lucid, it's just a question mark but when I click to look at the forecast, 6 of seven days have icons. it's appears to be random day and doesn't seem to be a specific weather condition.
<Daskreech> rackIT: (edited for children, priests and passing parrots) hot!!!
<DarthFrog> Parrrots?  Jamaica has parrots?  Cool!
<Daskreech> hi sheytan
<sheytan> Daskreech hi :)
<Daskreech> sheytan: you should get a page of needed to be done manuals
<sheytan> Daskreech it's on my blog :)
<rackIT> Daskreech: Go figure! we were pretty warm up here in Wisconsin a few weks ago but it's like 16 today... nie and cool.
<Daskreech> that way you can check them off as well as have random people turn up and see them
<Daskreech> rackIT: opposite here we were getting buckets of rain every day and now I can take an egg out the fridge precooked
<sheytan> The list is on my blog and one is already check. One polish guy is already working on another one :)
<Daskreech> which is handy but what's good for the goose also gets to my gander
<Daskreech> nixternal: Dude!!
<rackIT> Daskreech: hardboiled or fried?
<ikonia> guys you may find this topic better in #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<Daskreech> rackIT: depends on where it was in the fridge :)
<rackIT> ikonia: my bad... it's good to see old friends!
<Daskreech> Has anyone had issues with the USB live image?
<ikonia> not a problem, just a request
<illunatic> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<rackIT> Daskreech: I'll talk to you.
<illunatic> Daskreech: i'm not sure how to edit /etc/sudoers from liveCD to the partition i just messed up
<Daskreech> rackIT: grand :)
<Daskreech> illunatic: can you mount the partition?
<illunatic> i'll give it a shot!
<ubuntu> how do i check smart status in Kubuntu _
<ubuntu> ?
<illunatic> should be able to do it from this kubuntu install yeah?
<ubuntu> hm could only find cd check.
<Daskreech> ubuntu: install smartmontools
<Daskreech> doesn't ship with them
<ubuntu> Daskreech: how do i run them?
<ubuntu> Daskreech: how do i run it?
<ubuntu> btw I run from a live CD so
<Daskreech> ubuntu: open a terminal and run smartd
<ubuntu> Daskreech: nothing happens
<Daskreech> ubuntu: installed smartmontools?
<ubuntu> yeah reinstalling it now...
<Daskreech> ubuntu: type smart and press tab twice
<Daskreech> illunatic: you should be able to open dolphin and just click on your hard drive
<ubuntu> gets this - smartctl     smartd       smartdimmer
<ubuntu> but smartd does nothing.
<Daskreech> ubuntu: that's it! smartctl
<ubuntu> Daskreech: for some reason it does not see my hdd
<Daskreech> smartctl --help shuld give you all you need
<ubuntu> Daskreech: helped thanx need some help reading the smart data, VALUE, WORST, THRESH,
<ubuntu> value is what it gets, worst does what? and threshold is what is within normal range?
<Daskreech> http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/6983/print <0----- ubuntu
<illunatic> alright i mounted it and copied this /etc/ over to the other partition. gonna see if i can boot into it alright now
<Daskreech> illunatic: with the right permissions?
<Daskreech> what's the permission on /etc/shadow on your real drive?
<illunatic> yeah i used the p :D
<illunatic> and guess what? i'm not on the other partition that was broken \o/
<illunatic> thanks a lot Daskreech
<illunatic> i also accomplished copying system settings from my old install to the new one
<amesha> hi everyone
<Daskreech> illunatic: what's the permissions on the shadow file?
<Daskreech> !Hi | amesha
<ubottu> amesha: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<illunatic> i don't know
<amesha> earlier today i did an automatic update of bug and security fixes, and then some things stopped working
<amesha> i rebooted, and the system was really whack
<amesha> okular and dolphin especially weren't working, and plasma wasn't either
<amesha> i coul dsee some windows but i couldn't switch between them and if i minimized them they were gone
<amesha> so i reinstalled kubuntu
<amesha> now everything seems to be mostly working (though i haven't done updates)
<amesha> but i must have removed the plasma taskbar while i was playing around with it, and i can't figure out how to get it back
<amesha> anyone have any idea how i can get my plasma taskbar back?
<Daskreech> amesha: Do you have any customizations you've done on the desktop?
<amesha> on the desktop itself, not really
<amesha> maybe i did some things but i don't remember and don't care to keep them
<amesha> i tried renaming the .kde folder in my home folder but that didn't work
<amesha> .kde4
<Daskreech> amesha: in a terminal you do: kquitapp plasma-desktop; sleep 5; mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~; plasma-desktop
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech
<amesha> then i logout, restart X and log back in?
<Daskreech> amesha: Nope
<Daskreech> that should be it
<amesha> cool, thanks a lot
<amesha> while we're at it, do you know how i can reset my keyboard configuration
<amesha> i was playing around with some rather unique combinations and now nothing but the basic configuration works for my US keyboard (not altgr like i used to have)
<Daskreech> I used to but not off the top of myhead any more. Did you look in system settings?
<amesha> yes i've looked around but i couldn't see anything
<amesha> anyway i don't want to just edit them, that i can do by right-clicking on the little keyboard-switcher flag
<amesha> the settings i have defined in the dialog boxes are not working, and they used to
<amesha> even in kubuntu lucid they worked for a short time, then i guess i played around with them a little and now they don't
<Daskreech> I think that you can look in ~/.kde/share/config to find something
<amesha> okay
<amesha> and where should i copy that?
<Daskreech> it's a directory just look in there for files kbd related
<StepNjump> Hi guys I now boot up in  I am new to linux... well, I'm very green.
<StepNjump> I am running Kubuntu 10.04 and tonight I bash. My X is not starting. Yeterday I successfully installed the driver that allows my NVIDIA card to render beautiful FX. It was working fine then I tried to install compiz fusion but realized later it was the version for gnome, not for KDE. The command was something like:sudo apt-get -y install compiz compiz-gnome compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra libcompizconfig-backend-
<StepNjump> gconf
<FloodBotK3> StepNjump: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> StepNjump: "for gnome" doesn't really work for things like compiz  but I understand what you mean.
<amesha> okay, Daskreech, and what do i do when i find something?
<StepNjump> Daskreech: do you suggest I reinstall everything?
<StepNjump> I must have messed it up a lot
<Daskreech> StepNjump: what is happening now?
<StepNjump> I only boot up to a login: screen
<StepNjump> similar to bash
<Daskreech> StepNjump: right. did you login?
<StepNjump> yes but I am new to linux ...
<Daskreech> StepNjump: ok great
<Daskreech> type sudo start kdm
<Daskreech> lets see what happens
<StepNjump> Ok thanks daskreech
<Daskreech> StepNjump: works now?
<BluesKaj> StepNjump, compiz works on kde as well as gnome , if you chose the gnome version then you essentially installed the gnome desktop as well
<BluesKaj> StepNjump a form of comiz is already installed in the kde desktop , but it's runs desktop effects
<vincenzo> qualcuno sa come dare il comando di spegnimento per kubuntu10.04, visto che non vuole spegnersi. grazie
<Roey> oh hello vincenzo!  Fun to hear you speaking Italian
<Roey> why does Italian always sound like food to me :P
<vincenzo> si
<BluesKaj> !it | vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vincenzo> grazie.
<illunatic> !kmixer
<illunatic> !kmix
<ubottu> kmix is KDE's soundcard mixer program. Though small, it is full-featured. The program should give controls for each of your soundcards. KMix supports several platforms and sound drivers. Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kmix for complete information.
<BluesKaj> !alsa | illunatic
<ubottu> illunatic: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<illunatic> arg i can't recall how to make kmix show the input volume
<illunatic> alsa.conf should be setup alright
<BluesKaj> illunatic, click on the speaker icon in the panel
<illunatic> yeah i mean i don't know how to get input volume to show up there
<illunatic> i have it working on my other kubuntu installation
<BluesKaj> illunatic, which version , seems that lucid doesn't have it in kmix
<illunatic> 10.4
<illunatic> 10.04 rather
<illunatic> i had to add a couple of lines to a config file somewhere to say =true
<asraniel> hello. i have a problem that very often kubuntu never comes to the kdm
<asraniel> it somehow blocks there
<asraniel> and i have to ctrl+alt+del reboot
<mika__> hi, i've upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10, but somewhere after the packages downloads the pc shutdown (don't know where, i was out). 10.04 is recognized, but not at the boot, where instead of kubuntu it shows "ubuntu", how can i change that ?
<illunatic> !kdm
<illunatic> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu14 (lucid), package size 770 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<asraniel> yeah i know what kdm is ;)
<asraniel> but sometimes it never loads
<Daskreech> asraniel: the bootsplash loads forever?
<asraniel> Daskreech: exactly
<Daskreech> asraniel: take off the splash and see what's stopping it
<asraniel> Daskreech: on my gf's computer its actually a "distrorted screen after bootsplash" forever, but i suppose thats the same (i have the bootsplash forever)
<asraniel> Daskreech: thats the nosplash kernel option?
<asraniel> Daskreech: and it does not happen everytime
<James147> mika__: where during boot dose it show "ubuntu"?
<Daskreech> asraniel: I'm having the same issue with the USB live image
<Daskreech>  can't get it to boot straight twice in a row
<Daskreech> I figured it was the persistence file
<Daskreech> I have no issues from the live CD
<Daskreech> rackIT: welcome back
<rackIT> thanks!
<mika__> James147: between grub and kdm... the boot splash image
<Roey> Daskreech:  hey!
<Roey> long time no see
<James147> mika__: and the system boots and runs fine?
<mika__> James147: yep, it runs everything.... it's just that that is "broken"
<mika__> (i've another notebook where i did the same process and it went fine..... amd64 instead of x86)
<James147> mika__: try installing "plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo"
<Daskreech> hi Roey  ;)
<mika__> James147: ok, i try, thanks
<rackIT> looking to get ktimer to open a specified ics in lucid. Hard had a storage path option but not lucid. Anyway to pass the ics to the ktimetracker command?
<Roey> Question:  I am using Pidgin.  When a chat window pops up and I am on a different desktop, the window that I'm on loses focus(1).  When I switch to Pidgin's chat desktop (I force all Pidgin windows to open on a specific desktop), I click on the chat window and for maybe 1/10th of a second it gets focus, then reverts.  I have to click on it many times quickly for the focus to take hold(2).  How can I fix these two issues?
<rackIT> hardy had a storage pat...
<Daskreech> Window manager?
<Roey> I am using KWin under KDE 4.5 btw.
 * rackIT migrated from hardy to lucid earlier this week
<DarthFrog> rackIT: How'd it go?  Any snags?
<rackIT> DarthFrog: not really. I have a seperate drive for /home, did a fresh install on the old / drive (formatted) and mounted the old /home to /home. All of my settings and data remained intact. Just some differences in how to configure some things mostly.
<DarthFrog> Ah, I see.  You didn't do an _in situ_ upgrade.
<wilhart> do you see my text?
<Daskreech> wilhart: not yet
<wilhart> ok i'm loaded with kubuntu desktop.iso now i need to set grub so it boots both from windows and linux
<wilhart> i hvae grub2
<wilhart> grub-mkrescue ?
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Daskreech> wilhart: Link in there for you :)
<wilhart> witch one ?
<Daskreech> Lost grub after installing windows
<wilhart> ehm
<wilhart> pretty complex
<_JayM> Question<< Running KDE 4.4.5 that I installed on the base ubuntu install. Decided to try it as I was getting sick of gnome. When I try to add a plasmoid to my desktop, the bar pops up above the taskbar but only partially and I can't see the bottom half of it, eg; the text below the widgets. I have tried resizing the taskbar but same thing. I have tried auto hiding the task bar but then the widget bar just sits lower and is cut off by the bottom
<_JayM> of the screen. Anyone run into this?
<BluesKaj> _JayM, are you trying add an icon from the kmenu ? or from the widget panel?
<_JayM> widget panel
<_JayM> I right click on the desktop and choose add widgets. The panel pops up but not far enough to see the whole panel. The lower half of it sits behind the taskbar.
<_JayM> It seems to behave like that 95% of the time but occasionally it will pop up all the way.
<BluesKaj> _JayM, click on the cashew icon in right hand corner of the bottom panel , add widgets, choose one and drag it to the desktop
<_JayM> ok
<_JayM> works fine... still can
<_JayM> still can't see the text below the widgets in the widgetbar.
<BluesKaj> after clicking on the cashew icon look in the middle of the expanded panel , you'll see a hieght option with an arrow pointing up, drag it upwards to unhide
<_JayM> That ajusts the taskbar hieght as well so it makes thigs bigger but doesn't make the widget bar sit higher above the task bar. They both ajust at the same time.
<BluesKaj> widget bar
<BluesKaj> dunno what yo're trying to do then, I'm confused
<wilhart_> how did i format quick fat32 8giga usb stick?
<wilhart_> i just need the commands
<_JayM> When you click on the cashew OR right click on the desktop and select "Add Widget", the widget bar pops up above the taskbar.
<BluesKaj> wilhart_, no need to format if you're just adding stuff
<wilhart_> BluesKaj, i'm running unetbooting
<_JayM> When I do this, the widgetbar is partially covered on the bottom by the taskbar.
<wilhart_> BluesKaj, need to format stick first
<_JayM> so I can't see the text under the individual widgets listed
<_JayM> I need to make the widget bar fully expand above the taskbar instead of partially like it is now.
<_JayM> ajusting using the height ajustment makes both bars increase or decrease in size at the same time so therefore doesn't reveal more of what is abopve the task bar.
<wilhart_> mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda1
<BluesKaj> _JayM, ok sorry ,now I understand ... think you might want to check your display resolution , something's amiss
<_JayM> its set to native 1920x1200 on a 28" hanns g lcd monitor.
<BluesKaj> wilhart_, doesn't the unetbootin site have instructions
<_JayM> ok, well thanks for trying BluesKaj. I appreciate your time. I'll keep googling and poking around.
<BluesKaj> 1920x1200 hmmm, should be higher
<_JayM> Not on this monitor. It's native factory spec res is 1920x1200. It's not the apple cinema dosplay. I WISH!
<wilhart_> where was that grub conf located in
<wilhart_> i need to set timer for grub2
<BluesKaj> I'm using 1920x1080 on our 46" Plasma TV , _JayM
<wilhart_> anyone ?
<wilhart_> where i se grub timer to 10 seconds it's 0 now
<BluesKaj> this lil lapptop uses 1280x800
<yofel> wilhart: grub timeouts are set in /etc/default/grub, see
<yofel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<craigwdy2k> I just installed Kubuntu 10.04 on a HP Pavilion dv6z-1100.  My machine has been having issues with Hibernate: i.e. it hangs under 10.10 Alpha 3 whereas I get corrupted video upon resuming under 10.04.  My install is fully updated.  Any advice?
<craigwdy2k> My laptop is based on AMD/ATI 780 G North Bridge & AMD/ATI SB750 South Bridge.  I found out by googling that others have been having USB issues with the Desktop version of this North Bridge.  Maybe this recent development is related.
<craigwdy2k> 780G*
<gorgonzola> hello! i know that this might be an old and tired question, but is there any way to enable voice and video chat in kopete?
<user> hello
<robb4n> gorgonzola: I dont think so, not yet...
<gorgonzola> robb4n: do you know where i could get more info about this? the kopete homepage is outrageously outdated
<robb4n> gorgonzola: I dont use kopete by myself.. Just did an fast google search and look it up that way, didt find anything about video support..
<robb4n> gorgonzola: but you can use google talk to use voice chat tho i think
<robb4n> thru kopete
<gorgonzola> robb4n: yes, they rolled out linux support for voice and video yesterday... i was wanted to check on the status of lopete's implementation. i found a 2008 forum post saying that i wasn't built with jingle in kubuntu...
<gorgonzola> robb4n so i wanted to check if there was a known way to get it to work in kubuntu...
<robb4n> gorgonzola: ah okey, didt knew that they did...
<robb4n> something more to look up for myself then =)
<gorgonzola> robb4n: i mean  google, for use with their webpage... let me find you the url of the announcemnet...
<robb4n> gorgonzola: are you talkin about the google talk with gmail?
<robb4n> i did an test call yesterday, works pretty well!
<gorgonzola> yes, that. since they released the plugin for linux, it revived my interest in voice chat from kopete...
<craigwdy2k> Yeah: here's the URL for it: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/chat/thread?tid=10ffe01c3a4779f5&hl=en.
<robb4n> oki doki
<corigo> Hi, my Krusader is totally corrupted and crashes at launch. Can anyone help me get it back and running? KDE w/o Krusader is like Windows w/o Total Commander... useless
<corigo> Deets: Kubuntu 10.04 with KDE 4.5.0. Have deinstalled and reinstalled via Adept (with reboot inbetween) w/o effect. Still crashes on launch. Have downloaded local files already for command line if preferred, and 2.2.0 BETA source downloaded as well, if that is my only option
<craigwdy2k> I'm attempting to upgrade my optical drive's firmware to RPC-II using WINE.  Where exactly do self extracting .EXEs unpack to in the Linux directory hierarchy?  I looked on winehq.org & they don't even mention it anywhere...
<jaem> craigwdy2k: Probably somewhere in ~/.wine
<craigwdy2k> Ok: this is not looking too good: I see no traces of the C:\SwSetup\sw**** folder hierarchy that HP typically uses...
<jaem> craigwdy2k: I haven't used those sorts of tools in some time, but don't they normally allow you to override the extraction path?
<craigwdy2k> No.  I also installed NTFS-3G through aptitude so I can access my LaCie FireWire 80 GB NTFS formatted PC backup drive.  If I could just get KDE 4 to automount it then I could copy Universal Extractor & force decompress it that way...
<craigwdy2k> What about winetricks: I think HP's .exe is packed with MS VB or MS Visual C++?
<q8sp> hello
<craigwdy2k> Hmmm...: how about 7-Zip: are there any GUI front-ends that are KDE 4 compatible available in any of the Kubuntu Repos (Official or unofficial)?
<corigo> Pretty sure Krusader will play a gui front end if backend is installed
<jaem> craigwdy2k: Sorry, I was away momentarily.  Do you know how to mount the hard drive manually?
<craigwdy2k> No.
<craigwdy2k> I admit it: I've been spoiled by using NTFS-3G with MacFUSE under 10.4.11 & 10.5.8 on my Macs.  I love how it automounts a volume instantly.  It makes my life a lot easier...
<jaem> craigwdy2k: Well, Kubuntu should be able to as well.
<jaem> I'm not sure why it isn't, and I don't have an NTFS volume here to check, as far as I'm aware.
<jaem> Does it not even let you mount it through Dolphin with a password?
<jaem> Hmm... X is being stupid - hold that thought
<craigwdy2k> No prompt appears...  It's as if it can't see it or something...  I think this may be connected to the ACPI kernel breakage I've been experiencing...
<craigwdy2k> X: speaking of X I just installed Google Earth via the downloadable binary & I can't get it to start.  Also Dolphin keeps crashing some of the time when I attempt to drag a folder icon from Dolphin into Konsole...
<craigwdy2k> Krusader seems to be much more reliable too.
<look> How do i activate my restricted drivers in Kubuntu 10.04?
<craigwdy2k> What's the hardware device in question?  If it's a nVidia GPU there's a How-To here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia.
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!
<craigwdy2k> Has anyone else here been having issues with new AMD 780G/AMD SB7X0 combination or is just me?  I really need a quick & dirty way to find out if my ACPI issue (Resum from Hibernate garbled graphics & the resume fails) is hardware related.  The real issue is that this PC's warranty expires on 8/30/10...
<craigwdy2k> *Resume from Hibernate garbled graphics & the resume fails
<look> craigwdy2k, Its a broadcom BCM412
<lahwran> look, no it's not
<lahwran> that was the wifi
<lahwran> and the wifi was working fine >.>
<TurionX-cba> kubuntu in spanish?
<craigwdy2k> Which version & variant of Ubuntu are you using look?  According to Broadcom's site they have a driver for it: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php.
<craigwdy2k> Nice to see a fellow Turion owner on here...  Which laptop do you use TurionX-cba?
<TurionX-cba> #kubuntu-es
<craigwdy2k> Yeah but what's the version number? or at least the codename?
<FodoX> ola novo aki
<TurionX-cba> mi machine no is a netbook ,is a athlon dualcore 5200
<craigwdy2k> Interesting: Yeah this PC is a Turion X2 ZM-85 based model: my main reason for trying Kubuntu in the first place was that I was hoping to get better battery life compared to Win7 x64 Home Premium.
<DoctorPepper> can someone help me ,  i am setting up kubuntu desktops for my school and i cant get kde to behave like windows from the shortcuts standpoint . for instance  i  need the kmenu  to kick in  if the meta key  and at the same time having meta key  used as an accelerator  to have shortcut like meta+e for calling dolphin
<craigwdy2k> Not to mention reliability too.  Anyone know of an alternate kernel that may suit this model of PC laptop better?  Or is my best bet to recompile the stock kernel?  I need to find a good How-To though.  I'm starting to seriously doubt whether or not this PC is fully supported by any AMD64 based Linux hardware wise.
<well_laid_lawn> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<craigwdy2k> According to this site KDE 4 is quite broken at the moment DoctorPepper & trying to fix keyboard shortcut mappings can be quite glitchy & problematic: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=489703.
<StepNjump2> I lost my menus at the top of DOLPHIN. How could I get it back please?
<Torch> StepNjump2: ctrl+m?
<StepNjump2> Yeah! thanks!
<DoctorPepper> craigwdy2k: acgj
<DoctorPepper> craigwdy2k: actually  i manage to have the menu showup using the meta key
<DoctorPepper> the issue is to have at the same time  shortcuts like meta+E  working
<craigwdy2k> Weird: my WinKey never works right on this laptop...  Do you know of any good Open Source 3RVX/Quick Launch Application Keys managers?
<DoctorPepper> no
<craigwdy2k> I've also tried Fedora Core 13 which worked right up until recently.  Again: it makes me think I need to run some hardware diagnostics software on this PC laptop.  Even HP's ActiveX based hardware diagnostics tool is crone to ACPI related freezes/crashes...
<craigwdy2k> prone*
<craigwdy2k> I have to go now: I need to make sure this PC isn't distracted while I'm attempting my Kernel Re-Compile.
#kubuntu 2010-08-27
<JuJuBee> I can't seem to get nfs-kernel-server to start... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/484232/
<well_laid_lawn> that says the nfs daemon is restarted - why do you think it isn't working?
<JuJuBee> well_laid_lawn: look at the end of line 4  scroll, says fail
<well_laid_lawn> JuJuBee: no fail mentioned in that paste
<Torch> well_laid_lawn: there is. it's jus awkward formatting.
<illunatic> hah nasty
<well_laid_lawn> I can't see a fail mentioned...
<illunatic> oops wc sorry
<Torch> JuJuBee: check the logs. if all else fails, find out what the init-script (or upstart thingy or whatever ubuntu currently considers hip) does and do it by hand.
<JuJuBee> well_laid_lawn: yes there is, need to scroll to the right...
<JuJuBee> Torch: dmesg only shows http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/484236/
<Torch> JuJuBee: there are more logs than dmesg...
<SamWeasley> Heelo, everyone. I'm in Karmic Koala wioth kde 4.4 repos and I can't start akonadi. Here is the diagnosis output ---> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9eXCruyu. Any help
<SamWeasley> ?
<JuJuBee> Torch: which should I check for nfs error?
<Torch> SamWeasley: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<Torch> JuJuBee: not sure. grep for nfs in /var/log/*.log
<SamWeasley> I resolved Nepomuk problem...
<SamWeasley> But tests 9 and 10 (about Akonadi and D-Bus still the same)
<craigwdy2k> Something isn't right here: I installed all of the required Linux dev-tools & now make keeps throwing errors about not wanting to build default targets like oldconfig for instance.  I also tried to install Strigi in an attempt to manually locate the .config files but apt-get acts like its not in any of the Kubuntu Repos even though I turned on all of the unofficial ones except the Testing Updates & other dangerous ones.  Not good...
<craigwdy2k> it's*
<Torch> craigwdy2k: re the make problems, pastebin output
<craigwdy2k> make: *** No rule to make target 'oldconfig'.  Stop.
<craigwdy2k> It also threw an almost identical error when I tried to use make distclean to do some cruft cleaning (just in case...).
<Torch> craigwdy2k: what are you trying to build?
<craigwdy2k> I'
<Torch> ah, a kernel, i guess
<craigwdy2k> m trying to rebuild the kernel.  ACPI issues.
<Torch> craigwdy2k: and you're running "make oldconfig" in the kernel build dir?
<FFForever> Is there an easy way to remove gnome crud from my menu?
<craigwdy2k> I had to use the stuff in /boot because all of the kernel.org tarballs only have an x86 directory...  It's as if the x86_64 directory is missing... Also: every 64-bit x86 distro I've tried has the same weird symptom of copying Konsole errors to the system clipboard.  Not once has it ever worked right.
<Torch> FFForever: why not uninstall applications you don't want to use?
<Torch> craigwdy2k: IIRC the x86 and amd64 kernel subtrees were merged some time ago.
<FFForever> Torch, cause in gnome I use them
<Torch> FFForever: complain to gnome, then. they have no "only show this app in gnome" setting, like KDE does.
<craigwdy2k> That does complicate things considerably...  How will I know which config files to edit?  Or does each file handle both settings?  That's what really confuses me more than anything else...
<Torch> craigwdy2k: you don't _edit_ those kernel configs, you run make xconfig (iirc, it's been a while)
<Torch> craigwdy2k: or is that what you're talking about?
<craigwdy2k> Yeah: the real gotcha is drag & drop cding keeps causing either Dolphin or Krusader to crash to the point where there unusable...
<craigwdy2k> they're*
<craigwdy2k> Even when that works though more often than not I keep getting errors related to missing headers & the like...  I'm starting to think incomplete documentation is pandemic no matter which distro you choose to run...
<Torch> craigwdy2k: all this sounds bad and chaotic. also, i don't have the impression building a kernel will make things easier for you.
<craigwdy2k> This PC laptop is based on a HP Quanta 3061 laptop motherboard: maybe that's why this thing keeps having issues.  I've already had them replace the motherboard & hard drive once & still nothing works.  Same story even under Windows 7 x64 Home Premium.  Vista x64 is even worse still.  I was hoping to find distro that would cure all of these hardware related nightmares like AHCI not working right...
<Torch> craigwdy2k: if the hardware's broken nothing in software can fix it.
<Desiane> Olá
<Desiane> Alguém da Paraíba?
<craigwdy2k> No: the sole issue is that 7 refuses to load my AHCI driver: I'm positive it's a bug in 7.  Even upgrading to 7 x64 Beta SP 1 after installing everything but the problematic AHCI driver couldn't get it working.  I can't even downgrade to XP.  The buggy setup combined with the newest M780G driver wasn't even enough to cure that: it keeps crashing when it starts copying files to the hard drive...
<craigwdy2k> The worst part is that I can't even Restore Vista: a error 1005 keeps popping up which according to HP's community forum indicates they installed yet another bad hard drive...  I just need some serious HD diagnostic software to prove it though.  I would love to upgrade to a roomier laptop SATA hard drive but I don't want to waste money on it if the replacement they installed is any good...
<MashTomato> hi, does anyone have the file "/usr/lib/kde4/ktexteditor_python-encoding.so"? because i'm always getting a warning when trying to save a python file with kate or kwrite, and I guess it's because that file is missing...
<craigwdy2k> This BIOS is so buggy it doesn't even have a Legacy USB option...  I tried using my UniCore membership to request a BIOS upgrade only to be denied saying they found a BIOS for a similar yet still incompatible PC laptop...  I am literally at my wit's end trying unsuccessfully to diagnose this thing...
<MashTomato> also, neither kdelibs5, kdelibs5-dbg or kdelibs5-data provide said file.. help is very appreciated ):
<craigwdy2k> Twice now I've been denied for a BIOS upgrade: first it killed an old Compaq Presario 2100 AMD & I'm not going to let this one die on me too...
<craigwdy2k> I've tried googling de-splipstreaming since I'm using a OEM Windows XP Pro. SP 2 that I manually integrated SP 3 into.  I would buy a retail copy of XP Pro. SP 3 except that even online it still costs $300.
<douglas_carmicha> I have my desktop settings set to 9-point type, but the text in windows and in menus is much larger than 9 points. What could cause this problem?
<douglas_carmicha> (Also, the text in the terminal is much larger than 9 points.)
<douglas_carmicha> This started when I changed my resolution to 1600x1200.
<craigwdy2k> SMART Status keeps coming up healthy as do the built-in BIOS based tests & WD's Windows based diagnostics software.  I just refuse to throw away money on a larger HD though until I have proof this one really is bad...
<Torch> MashTomato: i don't have that file.
<craigwdy2k> Wi-Fi issues plague this laptop too due the Atheros AR-5009 802.11n chipset...
<craigwdy2k> due to the*
<craigwdy2k> I wish I could find some mobo diagnostic software for this laptop too: once again Insyde failed to provide HP/me with anything to test it with...
<Torch> craigwdy2k: i'm sorry, but are you aware that you're getting rather off topic for #kubuntu?
<craigwdy2k> Yeah I just realized though: Do I need to adjust my U-EFI bootup parameters to make Linux happy?  If so how exactly do I do that?  That particular feature/part of the BIOS is highly undocumented...
<craigwdy2k> Probably Classified to thanks to Intel & MS...
<craigwdy2k> Or more realistically all of my Linux installs on this laptop keep hemoraging due to missing headers...  How do I systematically hunt down & install the missing ones?
<Torch> craigwdy2k: no part of linux needs any header files to operate correctly. headers are required to compile software.
<Torch> douglas_carmicha: you can try playing around with the force-dpi-setting in systemsettings. it's in application appearance -> fonts
<Torch> douglas_carmicha: at least if you run kde 4.5
<craigwdy2k> Exactly: all of my installs even after following distro-specific procedures leave me with make *** errors.  It's really irritating & I'd like to figure out where or how to install the missing stuff...
<Torch> craigwdy2k: stop trying to build software.
<craigwdy2k> I installed Linux so I could try Xen too: even in Fedora Core 13 after following their instructions Xen 4.0 bombed at a make error.
<craigwdy2k> This PC laptop shipped with a free 3 GB RAM upgrade: I'm only trying to put it to good use: literally...
<MashTomato> Torch: right, do you also get a warning when editing and saving a python file?
<Torch> MashTomato: actually, yes.
<Torch> MashTomato: file a bug report with kubuntu at launchpad. probably a packaging bug.
<MashTomato> okay
<James147> MashTomato: getting the same error here ^^
<MashTomato> yeah, and I guess it could be fixed by actually providing said file... kinda odd, actually
<MashTomato> what's the url of the bugtracker (on launchpad,, I presume)?
<cablop> well, i think you're going to say that KDe is great... but... i want some sincere opinions... i'm willing to move from windows to ubuntu in my netbook, and willing to know which one will be the best alternative if gnome or KDE
<MashTomato> cablop: personally, I prefer vanilla ubuntu with a little bit KDE (that is, stuff like amarok).. but you can always grab VBox and see for yourself
<cablop> MashTomato: vanilla ubuntu?
<James147> cablop: it is mostly a personal taste... one is not better then the other for everyone :) try them both out and use which ever you think best suits you
<MashTomato> vanilla = unmodified, conventional
<MashTomato> that is, the standard ubuntu distribution
<James147> cablop: you can install ubuntu and kubuntu on the same partition by either installing ubuntu from a live cd then installing "kubuntu-dekstop" with in that ot installing "ubuntu-dekstop" from a kubuntu install
<cablop> mmm, it seems good enough... but i just want to know if kde is good for a small thing like a netbook... i don't want to install a whole kde on it...
<James147> cablop: kubuntu has a netbook version... as does ubuntu
<cablop> mmm, this is interesting then :)
<James147> i personally really like the kde netbook version :) (well, not on a desktop... but smaller screens its great)
<maco> me too :)
<maco> im using kubuntu netbook right now
<MashTomato> but still, what's the url of the bugtracker for kubuntu?
<James147> MashTomato: i would guess at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu :)  both ubuntu and kubuntu use the same packages...
<MashTomato> fair enough
<craigwdy2k> Why are all of the ISOs labeled Desktop on the main Kubuntu Download site?  Is there by chance a AMD64 notebook specific ISO available?  Maybe that might cure the ACPI issue I'm having since the mobile steppings of AMD hardware differ significantly in the case of this particular laptop PC.
<craigwdy2k> If not which distro should I try next?
<James147> craigwdy2k: there is no 64bit netbook version of kubuntu... well not in live cds... but you can install the desktop version and then install kubuntu-netbook inside that to get the 64bit netbook :)
<James147> craigwdy2k: note that in maverick there will nolonger be a "netbook" version... both isos are being merged and the installer will attempt to detect if you have a netbook or not then install the appropate version (you can always switch which one your using)
<craigwdy2k> Or better yet: would it be possible to reconfigure the AMD64 Kubuntu 10.04 DVD for mobile steppings?  I first discover this unsettling issue when I figured out that I was integrating the wrong version of the WinXP AHCI driver.  Very weird considering the issue doesn't plague the AMD 690 Series chipsets in general...
<craigwdy2k> discovered*
<James147> craigwdy2k: ^^ as i said you can install "kubuntu-netbook" on a normal kubuntu 64bit install to get the netbook (+normal) version  (this is essentially what they are going to do in maverick)
<craigwdy2k> Wouldn't it just be easier to do a Kernel Swap?
<James147> craigwdy2k: ... no as all the packages are compiled for 64 or 32 bit....
<James147> (well, except a few that are wirtten in scripted languages like python or bash...)
<craigwdy2k> I really don't get it: there's not a single netbook based on my particular chipset...  Not only that but I'd really like to find a Lucid compatible Xen 4.0.1 capable kernel...
<douglas_carmicha> Also..
<douglas_carmicha> when I install a new desktop theme, I don't see it in the themes list.
<douglas_carmicha> Is there anything else I have to do to get a new theme to show?
<James147> douglas_carmicha: how are you installing it?
<douglas_carmicha> Using the 'Get New Themes' button.
<James147> craigwdy2k: not sure what you mean by that
<douglas_carmicha> (in Desktop Theme/System Settings)
<James147> douglas_carmicha: what version of kde?
<douglas_carmicha> 4.5.0
<James147> douglas_carmicha: its working here :S is this will all themes or one inperticular?
<craigwdy2k> All current netbooks are based on Via Nano or Intel Atom or AMD's Athlon II mobile series.  This PC laptop needs a specially designed kernel that is specific to its AMD M780G/AMD SB-750 combination.  That's why a netbook kernel would probably just make things even worse...
<James147> craigwdy2k: the netbook and desktop use the same kernal
<James147> (as far as I know)
<douglas_carmicha> Anadyr
<craigwdy2k> Then that won't work either: unless I can find someone with the know-how to update the kernel innards/modules this PC will continue to have issues with AMD64 Linux.  Also I've been reading things on the net/Web indicating the AMD64 2.6.3X Kernels in general are quite broken ATM.
<James147> craigwdy2k: ^^ its been working fine here on .32
<James147> douglas_carmicha: yea, that one is not working here either... my guess is because the get new stuff still hasnt matured fully and not all themes can be downloaded through it... most other themes work fine here but for ones that dont consider going directly to www.kde-look.org and install them manually
<craigwdy2k> Actually the whole garbled video output makes me think its because 1. This particular ATI GPU is currently marked as Experimental the last time I checked the Xorg 7.5 Release Notes & 2. Even 7 x64 dislikes this machines AHCI...  If I knew why I wouldn't be in this mess in the first place...
<craigwdy2k> Worst still: when using SMXI with Sidux I had to use the Radeon driver instead of the GPU specific Radeon HD driver which makes no sense at all whatsoever...
<craigwdy2k> It's as if the chipset and/or GPU or choking on garbled code...  If that makes sense to anyone...
<craigwdy2k> are choking*
<craigwdy2k> I found a lengthy issue that attempts to get Open Source Xorg 3D drivers to work but I doubt it would work on this particular HP laptop given all of its other weirdness in general...
<craigwdy2k> lengthy How-To*
<craigwdy2k> The How-To was intended for Kubuntu 9.04 though so it's quite dated by now...
<craigwdy2k> It might also be another AHCI issue: which could be either hellishly hard or near impossible to fix correctly without crashing the machine in the process...  Due to the 7 x64  AHCI issue it wouldn't surprise me if somebody at kernel.org reverse engineered the Desktop stepping of my North/South Bridges thereby leading to severe mobile ACPI & maybe AHCI hemoraging too...
<craigwdy2k> Kind of like when all of the Intel Pentium Pro 200 through PII 333 machines utilizing SMP fell victim to the malformed instruction which leads to a undefined instruction RISC/x86 Emulation layer crash inside the Cores of the affected Intel P6s: i.e. defective by design just like all DVD-ROMs & DVD burners: it even says so right on the Home Page of The Dangerous Brothers too...
<craigwdy2k> If somebody would like to recommend a newer bug-fixed stable Debian AMD64 Kernel this ACPI issue may finally disappear.  I just need to know which flavor or variant to try exactly.  If editing /etc/sources.list is necessary too I'm used to it as I've had to use backported drivers in the past too.
<craigwdy2k> I know it's not recommended but if SMXI enhanced kernel would help I'd be willing to try a well tested kernel as long as somebody else with a Mobile AMD 780G/SB750 has tried it before me.  I've tried Liquorix under Sidux but this PC is weird in that in quite frankly choked on it...
<craigwdy2k> Or more realistically how hard would it be to remaster the Kubuntu Netbook 10.04 release into a AMD64 Kubuntu 10.04 Laptop specific LiveCD?
<James147> !customlivecd
<ubottu> Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<James147> craigwdy2k: however if you want 64bit I would start with the 64bit desktop version of kubuntu
<craigwdy2k> Do the drivers even exist yet though?  This is the mobile stepping not the more advanced one the comes with the custom Desktop SATA AHCI RAID PCI Express card (it may be PCI tooL: I've only read about this stuff on the AMD drivers download page)...
<craigwdy2k> Hmmm: I just stumbled onto this on AMD's support site: http://support.amd.com/us/psearch/Pages/psearch.aspx?type=2.1&product=2.1.13&contentType=Tech+Download+Processor&ostype=&keywords=&items=20.  Are any of these drivers missing from the current Kubuntu release?  Do I actually need to install any of that stuff?  Particularly the Linux specific AMD Processor driver?
<maco> amd and intel CPUs are supported
<craigwdy2k> Yeah but what about the Turion X2 series?  I do have one of the newer steppings that may require that AMD driver: I have no way of knowing if the Windows Turion 64 X2 ZM-85 drivers have been reverse engineered & kernelized yet...  Or maybe I need to modprobe a missing Kernel module.  I wonder...
<craigwdy2k> Which reminds me: I really need a KDE InfoCenter equivalent to see if anything really is missing...
<craigwdy2k> It failed to install by default...  What's the command I'm so desperately needing?  Either something using apt-get or better still Aptitude...
<James147> craigwdy2k: will "kinfocenter" do?
<craigwdy2k> Ah: let's try that...
<craigwdy2k> I think I may have found something!  KInfoCenter doesn't seem to care i.e. let alone know that my Broadcomm BCM2045BX exists...  Not Good...
<craigwdy2k> I also have a Acceleromater that never shows up correctly either...  It's some proprietary HP ProtectSmart/DriveGuard 3D Security Module thing...  Do drivers exist yet?  Do I have some modprobing to do?
<craigwdy2k> Maybe that's why Resume from Hibernate doesn't work...  Is it fixable?
<craigwdy2k> Oh: I almost forgot to mention that I've looked in the BIOS & it would appear to be another non-accessible setting...
<StepNjump2> how can I have my xchat transparent?
<craigwdy2k> If drivers are an issue is WINE reliable enough to be used for the ProtectSmart Acceleromator driver?
<craigwdy2k> I also have a Validity Inc. VSF-201 Fingerprint Reader too...  I'm much more concerned about the Acceleromator driver though...
<James147> StepNjump2: Alt+f3 (when focused on the window) > configure window > Window Rules > New > "Detect window properties" and click the window > Preferences tab > Active | Inactive opacity in %        unless xchat has a way to do it its self
<craigwdy2k> Kbluetooth also says it can't find any Bluetooth drivers...  Should I be concerned...?  I would at least expect the Broadcomm chipset to show up either there or in the KInfoCenter & I'm not seeing any Bluetooth related Linux activity...
<craigwdy2k> Shouldn't that be part of the Kubuntu Restricted Extras...?  Which I already installed too BTW...
<craigwdy2k> I would also expect the Acceleromator to be in there too if at all...
<StepNjump2> James147 Thanks for your explanations.. unfortunately my kde is all in french...
<StepNjump2> Ok found it James... Thanks
<craigwdy2k> I finally found a hit thanks to Google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659140.  Where do I get the missing getlibs command from...?
<vbgunz> does anybody have experience going from sata to an SSD here? does kubuntu take so-called advantage of it and did you feel an improvement?
<craigwdy2k> Is it part of coreutils by any chance?  I'm just guessing here as usual...
<James147> vbgunz: i thorugh that SSD used sata...
<vbgunz> James147: I believe so, but I was really asking about regular hdd, e.g., 7200rpm, etc
<James147> vbgunz: and as far as i know kubuntu just sees it as a harddrive (although really fast)
<craigwdy2k> I'm drawing a blank here: missing Linux Terminal bins usually means something is quite borked...  ):
<vbgunz> im in the market for an ssd, not sure if these things work well in kubuntu, do I have to look out for a linux label, etc, can I really trust them as just hdd, etc
<vbgunz> but im mostly curious to see if anybody noticed a difference using kubuntu going from hdd to sdd
<James147> vbgunz: i think they just look like a normal hard disk... havnt heard of any incompatabilites wiht linux
<James147> vbgunz: and I dont see why there wouldnt be a difference in preformance (well in load/boot time at elast)
<James147> vbgunz: then again I havnt had one yet to see :) but I see no reason/haven't seen anything to suggest why you cant take advantage of an ssd in kubuntu
<craigwdy2k> I found it here: http://explore-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/04/getlibs.html.  Why isn't this in the Wiki...?  Tsk!  Tsk!
<vbgunz> James147: im thinking about just buying one now but they're really new to me, I just want to dump my / onto an ssd and get kubuntu itself faster where I can
<vbgunz> its all good, I'll go into it without much thought otherwise
<James147> vbgunz: as far as I know you treat them as any other hard disk
<craigwdy2k> I also need updated Bluetooth firmware & firmware uploader/downloader utility...
<craigwdy2k> Preferably one that can back up the current firmware too in the even any problems should arise...
<craigwdy2k> event*
<craigwdy2k> Bad news: the ProtectSmart driver expects Vista x64...  Is there a workaround for this?  Apparently it doesn't like WINE...  It reminds me of bickering neighbors that don't get along to well...
<craigwdy2k> I was able to finally get bluez-utils installed.  Do I need to reinstall 7 to disable the Accelleromator thing?  Or is there a way to disable it in Konsole?
<Refraxx> I need a little help,please.
<Refraxx> Is anyone online?
<craigwdy2k> Do I have to repartition & install 7 to disable it or can a virtualized 7 x64 disable this hard drive Accelleromator too?
<James147> !help | Refraxx
<ubottu> Refraxx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Refraxx> How do I get rid of the white & grey checkerboard on my homescreen?
<James147> Refraxx: homescreen? you mean the desktop?
<Refraxx> Yes, the desktop.
<craigwdy2k> I think most of them are probably asleep...  I really wish people wouldn't stay logged in while asleep...  That sounds like a video card related issue...  What brand & model of video card do you have Refraxx?
<Refraxx> I'm not sure off hand.
<James147> Refraxx: you should be able to right click the desktop > desktop setting (or similar) > Wallpaper and change it there
<James147> craigwdy2k: first check if its not jsut a missing wallpaper :)
<Refraxx> Ok, I'll try that. I'll let you know what happens.
<Refraxx> If it was a missing wallpaper,couldn't I just change the wallpaper & it will work like normal?
<James147> Refraxx: yes.. have you tryed? can you not?
<Refraxx> Yes, I have tried. No it has no effect.
<craigwdy2k> Right.  About virtualizing Win7 x64: will installing the driver then uninstalling it get rid of my Resume from Hibernate issue?  I'
<James147> Refraxx: what version of kubuntu/kde
<James147> ?
<Refraxx> If not mistaken, Version 9.04
<craigwdy2k> m starting to think this might be some off-brand video card like Tseng or some other lesser known brand...  Even Windows seems to have issues with them...
<Refraxx> I try to right click the desktop,but nothing happens.
<James147> Refraxx: you still have the panel?
<Refraxx> The bar at the very bottom of the screen?
<James147> Refraxx: Yes
<Refraxx> yes, I do
<James147> then plasma-desktop is still working... not sure why its not responding to right clicks though... when did all this start happening?
<craigwdy2k> Even S3 cards can be problematic since you can't order replacement BIOS chips for older PCI cards anymore...  I should know: it happened years ago on my Zeos Python Intel Aries based PCI 486 running OEM SR 2.
<Refraxx> Months ago
<Refraxx> I just havent been around to DO anything about it.
<James147> Refraxx: Think I remember something similar happening a while ago... although I cant quite remember :) could you try a new user to see if they suffer from the same problem
<Refraxx> Its been so long since I've done anything with this computer,it took me 5 minutes to figure out how to logon to this chat.
<tweakedeh> hello, I'm having trouble playing a dvd, I have libdvdcss2 and libdvdread4 installed but vlc still says it cant decrypt the dvd.Does anyone know what I can try to get it working?
<Refraxx> Yes, I could try a new user. How would I start?
<James147> Refraxx: I think there should be a "user managment" section in system settings (probally under advanced) that you should be able to add users from
<Refraxx> ok, found it. It is asking me for a password.
<James147> Refraxx: Note also that 9.04 is quite old now (if I remember right it runs kde 4.2...) allot of advancements have been made in kde, you may want to consider upgrading
<James147> Refraxx: that should be your users password
<Refraxx> My brother sent me this disk for this vers. I have no idea how to upgrade without another disk.
<Refraxx> Ok, James-I'm in.
<James147> Refraxx: kpackagekit should be able to do it... if not
<James147> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<James147> Refraxx: note that you might want to consider getting a livecd of the latest version to check to see if it will run fine on your computer first (there have been a few issues with some nvidia cards on lucid)
<Refraxx> ok, I will check it out later. What do I do in the kde user screen?
<James147> Refraxx: you should beable to click "new" to create a new user
<James147> although I cannot remember what the dialog looked like back then :)
<Refraxx> I see one that says "add",thats it isint it?
<James147> Refraxx: I would think so :)
<Refraxx> I dont mean to ask questions like a noob,but I feel very in over my head on this.
<James147> Refraxx: its fine :)
<Refraxx> Ok, what do I type in the box on the left?
<Refraxx> It says "users in goup"
<James147> Refraxx: hmm, that dosnt sound right... can you take a screen shot and paste it here?
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Refraxx> I dont know. Last time I tried to take a screen pic,the pc nearly crashed. It wouldnt stop taking pics
<Refraxx> I could try again if you want.
<James147> Refraxx: Never seen it do taht before :S you should only hit the printscreen button once, or launch "ksnapshot" directly
<Refraxx> Ok, How do I send the pic?
<James147> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Refraxx> I clicked on the link,"tiny url" but nothing happened.
<James147> Refraxx: if a web page dosnt open then copy it and paste the link into a web broswer
<Refraxx> I could rip it from my pc & send it to an email address.
<Refraxx> ok
<craigwdy2k> Ugh!!  According to this I need to recompile KDE: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-release-team&m=128091571809498&w=4.  What a headache...  This install is a fresh one too...  Based on this alone I'm thinking Kubuntu 10.04 is a very bad idea for Refraxx.  I'd recommend Kubuntu 9.10.  Just a thought: I wonder if he could do a dist-upgrade...  If so though you'd probably want to backup first...
<James147> craigwdy2k: that link only talks about kde 4.5... lucid comes with 4.4 be default
<Refraxx> In the user screen, what am I looking for?
<craigwdy2k> Yeah well: I installed KDE 4.5 after enabling the extra Repos & now this...
<Refraxx> It might be the right one.
<James147> Refraxx: I really cannot remember what the kde 4.2 one looks like... but here its a "new" button on the "users" tab
<Refraxx> No, I'm sorry. I mean after that. I hit the "new" icon. Now I see a screen where I have the option to add or remove
<craigwdy2k> Does apt-get come with a package rebuild script?  If not can I borrow the Fink apt-get Perl front-end create the .info file telling it to recompile KDE with the listed patch?  At least then I could finally go to sleep knowing my PC will be trying to fix itself while I'm asleep (literally)...
<Refraxx> It wants to know what I want to call the new group name.
<James147> Refraxx: not sure why there would be an add/remove button if your adding a new user... a screenshot would help me to see what you need to do... or giveup on the gui and run "sudo adduser USERNAME" from a terminal :)
<James147> Refraxx: sounds to me like your on the groups part not the user part
<Refraxx> I dont see an icon "new". The closest one to that I see is "add".
<Refraxx> In the users section, I see many names & mine is among them.
<James147> Refraxx: just run "sudo adduser USERNAME" from a terminal (replacing USERNAME with a disared username) that should create a new user :)
<Refraxx> ok
<craigwdy2k> The best part is Fink is like apt-get with a brain...  It automatically selects the best autotools in order to increase the odds of a successfull compilation...  It even managed to compile both KDE 3.5.10-X and KDE 4.4.1-X X11 on my '12 PowerBook G4 1.5 GHz running 10.5.8 with 1.25 GBs of RAM with a fully updated Xcode Tools & XQuartz
<craigwdy2k> Big Endian KDE compilations on any version of Darwin rarely succeed too I might add...  It's quite rare indeed...  I never did manage to get any of the XDroplet KDE App-launcher icons to work though...
<Refraxx> ok, in the terminal it says:   Enter a username matching the regular expression configured via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM] configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname'
<Refraxx> What the heck is it talking about?
<Refraxx> I picked a bad time to quit smoking
<James147> Refraxx: what name did you use?
<Refraxx> My first name
<James147> Refraxx: all lower case?
<Refraxx> ...um,no.....
<James147> Refraxx: unix likes its lower case usernames :)
<Refraxx> case matters?
<Refraxx> ok.
<Refraxx> lemmie try again. 1 sec.
<James147> Refraxx: it does, as a general rule its best to use lowercase for all usernames
<craigwdy2k> You may as well just call it Test...  I'm guessing the other account probably has the same first name listed too...  Maybe that's why Bash is complaining verbosely...
<James147> Could also be that ^^ make sure its different from your current users (test or guest should be fine for the test)
<Refraxx> Ok, It said:     bash: "username": command not found
<James147> Refraxx: "sudo adduser test"  should be fine to create a user called 'test'
<Refraxx> ok. Trying that now.
<Refraxx> Ah ha! that seemed to work. its asking for a new unix password.
<Refraxx> What's a unix password?
<James147> Refraxx: type in a simple password you can remember... this is only a test account that you should delete after so security isnt much of a consern
<Refraxx> is it like the password I use to enter the kde wallet?
<James147> Refraxx: it is just asking for a password for that user
<Refraxx> oh, ok
<James147> or is that sudos password :)
<Refraxx> I dont know. Its asking for "new unix password"
<James147> Refraxx: if the line read: "[sudo] password for YOUR_CURRENT_USER:"  then enter your password, if not then it should be the password of the new user
<James147> Refraxx: that sounds like it wants a new password :) just type somethign you can remember... it should ask you for it twice
<Refraxx> passwd: password updated successfully Changing the user information for test  Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<Refraxx> Thats what came up after I put in the new passwrord twice.
<James147> Refraxx: the defaults should be fine (just hit enter)
<rackIT> migrated from hardy to lucid a few weeks ago - how do I show plasmoids only on the dashboard?
<Refraxx> ok, now it asks me for a room number. What's that?
<James147> Refraxx: just leave it blank
<Refraxx> So, hit enter?
<James147> rackIT: on kde 4.5 its at System settings > Workspace > "Dashboard" to "Show an independed widget set"    I cannot remember where the option is in 4.4 though... I have a feeling it might be under application appearance
<James147> rackIT: yup
<Refraxx> Hitting enter would be the same as leaving it blank?
<James147> Refraxx: yup ^^
<James147> Refraxx: yeah, non of the info in important for testing a new user
<Refraxx> ok,now what? Its back to the  "user@user-desktop~$" thing again.
<Refraxx> Reset pc?
<James147> Refraxx: now you should be able to logout and login as a new user... seee if the problem exists with them then come back here
<James147> Refraxx: you just need to logout, you dont need to reboot
<Refraxx> ok
<Refraxx> ok, logging out back soon.
<rackIT> James147: System Setting > Desktop > Workspace. Thanks much!
<James147> rackIT: yup that sounds about right ;)
<craigwdy2k> I found this: http://www.filetransit.com/view.php?id=101130.  How hard would it be to have it do what I'm asking of it...?
<craigwdy2k> I would use Fink but I'm having trouble finding the .PL apt-get CLI front-end that it downloads whenever it uses its selfupdate function to rebuild/reinstall the Perl apt-get front-end...
<craigwdy2k> Not even Google knows about its existence...  Very weird.
<craigwdy2k> Oh wait... I just realized that Fink is only able to get away with using that script since they're using an ancient like 0.5.5X release of APT... What about RPM-build? Is there an apt-get equivalent way to automate these tedious tarball downloading, patching, compiling tasks...?  That's really most of what Fink does in a nutshell in addition to selectively down-grading/upgrading dependencies on a as needed only basis...
<craigwdy2k> Does anybody know what this new Expandable Folders option in the Dolpin Preferences does?  Is it like a unfinished clone of Apple's Spring-Loaded Folders feature?  I hope so because I love that feature...
<craigwdy2k> Dolphin*
<craigwdy2k> You know the one Apple added in Mac OS 9 that auto-opens folders while copying/cutting pasting files into deeply nested folders...  Is this like a reverse-engineering clone of that?
<James147> craigwdy2k: I think it just list the folders (and subfolders) in a tree view
<James147> craigwdy2k: it might be similar to that feature (not having seen it) as it allows you to drag files/folders over other folder and it will auto expand them after a short delay
<craigwdy2k> Well let me just tell you this; Spring-Loaded Folders are a real Mac productivity booster: I don't what I'd  do without them.  It makes Extension/Control Panel troubleshooting in Mac OS 9 go a lot faster for items that fail to show up in Apple's Extension Manager for whatever reason...
<craigwdy2k> Oh Yeah; that's how Apple's feature works too: I believe is Mac OS 9 you can fine tune it too: i.e. there's a time delay slider in the Finder Preferences.  Whereas in OS X the speed varies depending on the age/config of the Mac the Finder is currently running on which is mainly due to the fact that the Carbonized OS X Finder is somewhat buggier & needs to be re-launched via Apple/Command+Option+Esc. periodically.  Moreso on older
<craigwdy2k>  Macs in general...
<craigwdy2k> in Mac OS 9*
<craigwdy2k> Usually the OS X Finder can run for anywhere from days on end to weeks on end before needing to be relaunched: updates that require reboots do tend to reduce the odd of it needing a relaunch significantly though...
<craigwdy2k> odds*
<craigwdy2k> The best part is though that you can drag folders from a Finder window in OS X straight into Apple'
<craigwdy2k> s Terminal App or iTerm.  Very useful if you compile from  tarballs a lot like I do...
<Refraxx> James? Are you still here?
<Refraxx> I had to start with the user I have been starting with. Something went wrong. It was just a blank screen. No widgets. No dashboard. Nothing
<Refraxx> I am in way over my head here.
<Refraxx> Hey, guys? Is there a way to email James147 when he is offline?
<well_laid_lawn> heh - I don't think so...
<sinister-nation> hi is anyone here
<well_laid_lawn> 249 ppl are and 1 op - why aren't ops ppl too ?
<well_laid_lawn> answers on a ten dollar note pls
<TheKro> is it possible to have two different versions of a package installed on your system?
<TheKro> and if so, how do i do it?
<well_laid_lawn> d/load the source for the second and build it but don't install it - just run the executable from the build dir
<well_laid_lawn> *if the deps are there
<well_laid_lawn> err deps = dependencies :]
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: ok, but I need to install it as a dependency for another application
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: I want to install ktimetracker 4.3 in Lucid, because 4.4 has a bad regression
<well_laid_lawn> it's not something I've ever tried
<TheKro> TheKro: but 4.3 needs kdepim = 4.3
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: libkdepim = 4.3 even
<well_laid_lawn> heh :]
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  is ktimetracker 4.3 from a ppa?
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: i haven't got it yet - just assuming I can download a .deb somewhere
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: the alternative is to patch the source of 4.4.  I have the patch, but don't know how to get the source and install from it
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  it will depend on needed lib versions etc as to whether it would be doable
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  sudo apt-get source ktimetracker
<well_laid_lawn> source instead of install
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: ahh
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<TheKro> just add something to sources.list? what?
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  they should be there just ommented tho maybe
<well_laid_lawn> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: nothing about source commented out there
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: do I add a lucid-source line, or add source to the main, restricted, etc list?
<well_laid_lawn> this should have something on it - not using an ubuntu box atm
<well_laid_lawn> I'm sure kpackagekit would have a menu entry for it
<rethus> on my kde desktop i have now the context-menu entry "Activities".
<rethus> For what are these entry?
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: well_laid_lawn : i needed deb-src lines in the sources.list .  I've run the apt-get source command now - where would the code be?
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  do you do   apt-get update   or similar?
<well_laid_lawn> the files should be in /usr/src or in the dir you ran the command - normally /usr/src
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: yeah - i had to do an update after modifying the sources.list
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  is it in /usr/src ?
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: nope - only linux kernel source there
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: found it
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  where pls ?
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: I've moved it to /usr/src
<well_laid_lawn> k :}
<TheKro> unfortunately, I had to download the source for the whole kdepim package
<well_laid_lawn> those deps will get you every time :]
<TheKro> so I have what looks like a unified patch from http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226915
<TheKro> (comment #7)
<ubottu> KDE bug 226915 in general "manually edting task times is a pain in 4 4 (regression ?)" [Normal,New]
<TheKro> but don't know how to apply it
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: I assume I must use the patch command, but not sure in which dir or with what parameters
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: and then I will presumably need to install from the source
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  sorry was afk - let me look :]
<TheKro> it seems I can go into the dir with those files in and just run patch < filename.patch ?
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  comment no.12 seems like it works - I don't use the app tho
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: his way looks very complicated, and he seems to be installing duplicate copies of the kdepim libraries at different versions (i.e. he's changing the dependencies, but then needs to install the old libraries to allow that)?
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: wouldn't it make more sense to just apply the author's patch?
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  more then likely - that bug does need some work from the comments there and the patch could do with some "helpful hints"
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  you could ask in #kubuntu-devs
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: thx for the help
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  sorry I couldn't help more... :]
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: no problem
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: you sure of that channel name - it doesn't seem to exit
<TheKro> well_laid_lawn: exist*
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<well_laid_lawn> TheKro:  you could ask in #kubuntu-devel
<well_laid_lawn> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<txuski> Hi there, can anyone tell where it is to be found the option to remove and create activities in kubuntu netbook remix?
<txuski> I thought it would be the same as standard kubuntu desktop, but I cannot find any option for that under the cashew
<txuski> and somehow I have created a new activity that I really cannot figure out how to delete
<tom____> anyone knows how to enable amarok-tabs on the left of amarok (internet, collection,...) in 10.04?
<txuski> okay... each time I change activity type, it seems to create a new activity
<txuski> that's broken and not intended I hope?
<txuski> uhm... does the netbook version still have a "beta" tag hidding? =)
<txuski> I had to manually edit all plasma config files...
<txuski> the activity changing option should be hidden for now...
<txuski> It seems that the only way to remove activities is that those ought to be "newspaper" type activities
<txuski> (graphically, that is)
<matusz> why DSL tab is disabled in jaunty network-manager system-config page, any pointers?
<crunch2> Hello, im having a little trouble to install matlab in kubuntu. When i run the install script ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/484440/ ) in ubuntu it questions me if i want to run the aplication in the terminal and it starts the GUI for the install. In kubuntu if i execute the file through terminal it starts the text based install menu. With this last menu i dont manage to perform the installation. Any tips? thanks in advance
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<gnomefreak> hi
<phoenix_> hello gnomefreak
<ubuntu> hello phoenix_
<phoenix_> hello ubuntu
<ubuntu> Where are you?
<phoenix_> dont know
<phoenix_> anyone using creative sound cards
<lanceburrows> hey
<lanceburrows> can anyone help me with this error installing 10.04
<lanceburrows> NoneType object has no attribute Get_Info
<lanceburrows> any help
<lanceburrows> I cant install
<lanceburrows> im using wubi to duel boot
<lanceburrows> I have downloaded kubuntu 3 times same error
<ubuntu> I don't have error !
<JokerOfDarkness> тыц тыц тыц)
<mihalis> q
<prower> hello :> does anyone else find that resizing widgets in 10.04 is a bit...off at times? i've resized the cpu monitor widget a few times for example, but occasionally when i click unlock widgets or just on the desktop in general, it goes back to the original size
<KapitanKubata> #Vandal
<KapitanKubata> #vandal
<Darkmoon_UK> Anyone else unable to switch on Desktop COmpositing in KDE4.5?
<Darkmoon_UK> It always says another application has temporarily disabled it
<Darkmoon_UK> But I have closed all applications, so it must be a failing component of the Desktop
<marcin> Hello everybody
<wer_> Is there an option in kpackage kit to generate script for a package ?
<wer_> like we have insynaptic
<Mamarok> wer_: what sort of script do you mean?
<Mamarok> the package download script? No, no such option in KPackagekit
<wer_> Mamarok: I cannot connect to internet on my kubuntu 10.04
<Mamarok> of course, that script only works if you add all the packages in a second step
<wer_> Mamarok: how ?
<Mamarok> well, that will not help
<wer_> Mamarok: would ApTonCD work on kubuntu?
<Mamarok> as it will need to either have all the installed packages in the apt-cache, or access the internet to download the listed packages
<Mamarok> and the CD doesn't have all the packages, most KDE is in universe
<Mamarok> why can't you connect?
<wer_> Mamarok: I have another system on which I installed all packages that Irequire mostly using apt-get
<wer_> Mamarok: I just bought a dell laptop it doesn't detect my ethernet card I guess
<wer_> it = Kubuntu 10.04
<Mamarok> wer_: so you can't connect when trying the live CD?
<Mamarok> or is it just knetwork manager not detecting your WiFi?
<wer_> Mamarok: Neither from Live Cd nor via independent install
<Mamarok> wow, what strange card is in that laptop?
<wer_> Mamarok: nearly the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505697&page=6
<wer_> Mamarok: same Laptop model too
<Mamarok> ouch, didn't you check before buying?
<wer_> no :(
<Mamarok> one lesson learned
<Mamarok> OK, let's try to find a solution: how about downloading a DVD which has all KDE on it?
<Mamarok> from the location you are on now I mean
<wer_> Mamarok: how ?
<Mamarok> btw, can't you connect via LAN? Usually that doesn't use the same card
<Mamarok> maybe only your WiFi is affected, not the ethernet card
<Mamarok> let me find that DVD link, moment
<wer_> can't say. I use a wired ethernet...
<wer_> Kubuntu shows a M in taskbar clicking on it opens Manage Connections
<Mamarok> see here, there are links to torrents for both 32bit and 64bit DVD downloads: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<sergio> salve
<sergio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Mamarok> sergio: English, please
<wer_> Mamarok: I read that dvd only has language packs in it
<wer_> does it contains build-essential etc too ?
<Mamarok> where did you read that?
<wer_> Mamarok: so it doesn't contain only language packs ?
<Mamarok> wer_: I am not sure, that is why I ask you where you read that
<Mamarok> I would be astnosihed it were only language packs
<Mamarok> astonished*
<wer_> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<sergio> salve
<Mamarok> !it | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wer_> Mamarok: did you find that ?
<Mamarok> yes, I always thought it would have the universe packages as well :(
<wer_> Mamarok: so is there another hack to install build-essential on my system
<wer_> ?
<Mamarok> well, you can make your own CD or DVD, let me search that link...
<Mamarok> wer_: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Mamarok> so you can ditch all the language packs you don't use, and add more packages, especially packages you need
<wer_> ok
<Mamarok> wer_: actually, the ecaxt link is this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<Mamarok> exact*
<mmm3m> does anyone had crushes with ktorrent?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<mmm3m> morning
<Mamarok> mmm3m: not so far, no. You mean crashes, right? What exact version of KDE do you use?
<mmm3m> the latest one
<mmm3m> 4.5
<mmm3m> when i was trying to change the priority of the torrents ktorrent crashes
<Mamarok> hm, you should check for bugs on http://bugs.kde.org then, maybe it is already reported, if not, report it with a backtrace
<mmm3m> ok tu
<Anpu_> Hi, Kubuntu cannot find proprietary driver for my card (Nvidia gtx 460)
<Anpu_> many users told me not to use one from nvidia site (where my card is supported)
<Anpu_> any idea how to solve this?
<James147> Anpu_: what cannot find the drivers?
<Anpu_> is there driver in repo at all that supports my card?
<Anpu_> i removed noveau and started Hardware drivers program
<Anpu_> it searched and couldnt find driver for my card
<gnomefreak> Anpu_: do you have multiverse repos enabled?
<James147> Anpu_: hmm... you can try installing "nvidia-current"
<Anpu_> yes i had enabled all except prerelease
<Anpu_> nvidia-current, I think I ve tried it with no luck, forgot
<gnomefreak> Anpu_: are you on maverick?
<Anpu_> no, tried on lynx (and currently writing from win 7)
<gnomefreak> Anpu_: you are on Lucid?
<Anpu_> if only I can set drivers, I can remove this useless OS :)
<gnomefreak> well not now but you know what i mean
<Anpu_> yes, lucid
<gnomefreak> 1st mistake was removing nouveau since it is default drivers
<gnomefreak> im not sure if your card is newer that series 6 or not
<Anpu_> it was from ubuntu tutorial how to install binary drivers
<gnomefreak> amichair: nvidia-current only supports series 6 and newer
<gnomefreak> Anpu_: ^^^
<Anpu_> and it blocks hardware drivers program to find other drive
<Anpu_> r*
<Anpu_> i guess 6xx is newer..
<Anpu_> i thought the latest was gtx 480
<James147> Anpu_: the 6 series is very old now :)
<Anpu_> ah ok, my bad :)
<gnomefreak> not very :(
<James147> gnomefreak: it is quite... in terms of graphics cards
<Anpu_> 460 is kind of new, so i heard driver for linux comming our in 2 months
<Anpu_> but i m not sure
<gnomefreak> James147: yeah i know
<gnomefreak> give me a few minutes im looking into this
<Anpu_> np, i m in no hurry
<gnomefreak> looks like nvidia-surrent is best option but should also work with the 173 drivers
<gnomefreak> s/nvidia-surrent/nvidia-current
<gnomefreak> now as for why it cant be found not sure but i may have another option
<gnomefreak> Anpu_: can you open a terminal and run jockey-kde
<Anpu_> I am at Win 7 atm, just stopped by to see if any solution is possible
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<Anpu_> I heard one of solutions could be adding xorg-edgers
<Anpu_> their ppa*
<gnomefreak> Anpu_: try running that. that is not the best idea since they are not tested before uploading
<Anpu_> ok, thanks for a help gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oh and reinstall noevoua or how ever it is spelled
<Anpu_> okay
<Mamarok> nouveau
<Mamarok> which is French for 'new'
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, new driver = conductuer nouveau  :)
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: yep, conducteur :)
<EagleScreen> hello
 * BluesKaj recalls some french ...I heare french spoken around me almost every day but it's the canadian patois , which is awful to hear , there are some who speak a recognizable version but not many
<BluesKaj> hi EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> anybody know why the kmix .desktop file is not launched from ~/.config/autostart in a non-KDE desktop?
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, maybe the kdelibs for kmix are missing
<phoenix_> is there a way to get search and lauch in kubuntu desktop
<EagleScreen> kmix runs well from the menu
<EagleScreen> but I want to autostart it
<James147> phoenix_: yes, you need to install "kubuntu-netbook" or maby "plasma-netbook"
<phoenix_> James147: hello james, is there a widget for that
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, if you check kmix in the package manager you'll see why
<EagleScreen> BluesKaj: I really dont see it
<phoenix_> James147: where can i find the list of channels in kubuntu irc
<BluesKaj> check the required libs and dependencies , you practically need kubuntu-desktop , but what app / script will launch it at startup is beynond my expertise .
<BluesKaj> phoenix_, in the server test box type !list
<James147> phoenix_: its not a widget, its an activity type, once you have kubuntu-netbook installed you can switch between the plasma-netbook and plasma-desktop via system settings > desktop > workspace  (kde 4.4)   (you probally want plasma-desktop) and you can get the search and launch view by right clicking the desktop > desktop settings > activity
<EagleScreen> BluesKaj: kmix is installed with all its dependencies, and it is working perfectly, do I need "practically kubuntu-desktop" to can autostart it?
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, dunno for sure
<EagleScreen> if I can autostart any other .desktop file, why kmix .desktop file is not autostarting?
<James147> EagleScreen: What are you trying to autostart it in? do other programs work if you place them in that location?
<EagleScreen> yes, quassel is working
<EagleScreen> i put them in ~/.config/autostart
<EagleScreen> i am using LXDE
<James147> EagleScreen: try looking in the kmix.desktop  see if there is a line saying kdeonly or similar...
<EagleScreen> James147: I commen ted the kdeonly line with an # to can have it in the LXDE menu
<James147> EagleScreen: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart << you could try adding it to that file
<phoenix_> James147: installed plasma-netbook. it works great.
<phoenix_> James147: how to hide personal info in Quassel irc client
<James147> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<SM_Regenkoenig> Ein schön wilder chat
<Macer> hello. i just installed kubuntu 10.04 on an emachine and for some reason it kdm just goes back to the login screen after attempting to start kde
<Macer> i can't seem to drop to a console either :(
<Macer> when i try to go to a console it blanks the screen
<Macer> you can see it going through the motions. blah this sucks. why can't this just be easy
<shadeslayer> Macer: did you MD5SUM the ISO?
<shadeslayer> and the CD
<shadeslayer> if they were corrupted, you will have a broken install
<shadeslayer> and then check if you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<shadeslayer> and finally check the kdm logs
<shadeslayer> sorry but ive gtg.. maybe someone else can help you...
<ToxinPowe> Macer: I think is a bug that repeat many times, look at google
<ToxinPowe> with kde kubuntu black screen
<Guest48481> hello
<Guest48481> hi
<Macer> ToxinPowe: well. i don't think it is a black screen as it is more so kde not starting at all once kdm passes over to it
<Macer> you can see kde trying to start ... it makes it through ti little icon list while loading then just kind of crashes and goes back to kdm. :/ blah. i have to go. i'll figure it out later. maybe if i hook it up to a crt that doesn't blank i can get it.
<ToxinPowe> ok
<Macer> or i guess i can probably get an olver ver of kubuntu and upgrade it and hope it doesn't happen going about it that way
<Macer> thanks ;)
<phoenix_> anyone familier with alsa programming
<rportal> salsa programming?
<prower> hello :> i'm trying to re-configure my network card's settings, but in the kde network manager tray tool, none of them are listed :< i've never had the same problem in gnome, anyone else seen this?
<sinister-nation> hello is there anyone here?
<sinister-nation> can someone tell me with Kubuntu 10.04 i386 install, is there a way to install amd64 over the i386 without doing a dvd iso download?
<sinister-nation> can someone tell me with Kubuntu 10.04 i386 install, is there a way to install amd64 over the i386 without doing a dvd iso download?
<prower> hello :> i'm using 10.04, i'm trying to re-configure one of my network cards but none of them are listed in knetworkmanager for some reason :< has anyone else had this problem?
<DarthFrog> prower: I just solved that problem on my wife's new laptop. :-)  Is it a wireless NIC?
<prower> DarthFrog, Hmm...nope, not in my case :> Both of them are standard PCI NIC's
<prower> (wired)
<DarthFrog> prower: Well, in my case the Broadcom NIC needed the driver loaded and firmware made available.
<prower> DarthFrog, I was initially using gnome and that worked fine, i'm wondering if because i installed kubuntu-desktop after the fact has something to do with it :< hard to say, i can still enable/disable them at least but that's all
<DarthFrog> They worked fine in GNOME but not in KDE?  That's weird.
<prower> DarthFrog, Yeah, currently the only way that I can configure them via GUI is to use the utility included with GNOME
<bmunger> i think im losing it.. something happened to two different machines running different hardware.. one is kubuntu 9.10 the other is kubuntu 10.04, so different package versions... my mouse double clicks on single click randomly
<bmunger> i thought a reboot would fix things, but no go
<bmunger> started about a week ago
<bmunger> come on 290 people here and not one answer
<DarthFrog> Maybe no-one knows either what you're asking or the solution.
<DarthFrog> Personally, I'd suspect a hardware issue.  Try a different mouse.
<trd> somebody know how to change the splash screen? id like regular linux text boot
<trd> this plymouth thing doesn't seem to react
<James147> trd: you should be able to add "nosplash" to the boot parameters
<trd> james147> should this be defined in grub? Is plymouth splashing for the window maker?
<James147> trd: yes, you ned to change /etc/default/grub
<James147> then run "sudo update-grub"
<James147> not sure what you mean by "window maker" though
<trd> james147> With 'window-maker' i mean gui desktop systems like kde, gnome. Can i assume plymouth provides splashing for them guis to boot up?
<trd> thanks anyway though for the help
 * trd slowly getting to understand things more then some windows ok button
<trd> maby does somebody want to explain me this also; if i man for boot i can derive some descriptions of bootscripts
<trd> some of which i cant find back on my system
<trd> so where and in what follow up are the basic boot instructions like i might mix this up too like with this plymouth
<trd> id say grub > boot/local rc file and then /etc and runlevels?
<trd> does somebody in here know where to go for starters questions?
<Darkmoon_UK> here?
<Darkmoon_UK> Ok, looking at ur question...
<Darkmoon_UK> oh, I see, plymouth...
 * Darkmoon_UK turns, runs, disappears down the hallway... a faint bang of closing door is heard
<trd> yes thanks i thought it was the first bootscreen but now james made me thing its the splasher AFTER login
<trd> but this grub tip is already interesting :-)
<Darkmoon_UK> alright, in any case, I can tell you this... when you boot, hold shift
<Darkmoon_UK> it will go to boot menu
<Darkmoon_UK> press e to edit the boot line before booting
<Darkmoon_UK> (it will list that as an option)
<Darkmoon_UK> then at the end of the boot line, put nosplash
<Darkmoon_UK> that willl suppress the graphics and let you read all of what's going on
<Darkmoon_UK> oh someone already told u that
<Darkmoon_UK> you can edit grub.lst to do it permanently
<Darkmoon_UK> no more splash, easy.
<Darkmoon_UK> good luck ^_^
<James147> Darkmoon_UK: grub.lst? dont you mean /etc/default/grub  :)
<trd> ah thanks alot now would you happen to know in what datafile names the instructions are from off to on order? like i know about /etc/rc.d and init.d a little
<trd> these come at last
<trd> and i think /boot/rc.local is after grub.. is that right?
<James147> trd: also, the login splash screen is not part of plymouth... you can disable it by System settings > Appearance > splash screen.. but it wont give you a text login
<Darkmoon_UK> just testing of course
 * Darkmoon_UK gets his coat
<trd> yes well darkmoon this is also nice to know.. because plymouth also used nosplash as an argument.. or is it parameter?
<trd> james147: so if i boot like that id get just a black screen?
<trd> what are pipes?
<well_laid_lawn> |
<trd> well_laid_lawn: is that the signal for pipe? i red something like 'named pipes' in some manual what is that?
<trd> its some type of file but i cannot access it?
<James147> trd: the splash screen between kdm and desktop isnt part of the boot...
<James147> trd: what are you trying to obtain overall?
<James147> ^^ what are you trying to do?
<trd> understanding what happens by changing things. im working on some different boot so that i can see the text and try from there
<trd> but i also cant but a different text on my login like a nice project would be to put my login and passworld field like a webpage sinked it the login manager
<trd> so does somebody know about them pipes.. i dont understand them as well
<trd> but should be put
<maco> a named pipe is a file that you can > things to that'll act like a | to something
<maco> iirc
<trd> where can i find the instruction of where it does | to? how do you tell something is a pipe?
<trd> maco: does iirc has to do with your answer? or what do you mean with that?
<maco> iirc = if i recall correctly
<maco> trd: did you read the wikipedia page yet?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named_pipe
<trd> okay well thanks and why would this file act is it like a network?
<trd> oh wait, thanks
<trd> maco: what kind of named pipes would be on my system right now?
<maco> dont know
<maco> never went digging for them
<trd> can you give me a more actual example of what they do?
<well_laid_lawn> isn't standard output a named pipe?
<trd> im a little trying to dig to get some puzzle of terms fixed into some nice picture i guess :-)
<trd> well_laid_lawn: like the letters on my screen and a print?
<trd> if i am in the terminal where could i find the letters on my screen?
<well_laid_lawn> standard in is what you type - standard out and standard error is what comes back
<trd> and this is in a file on my system?
<trd> so if i understand well this file instructs but where is it?
<well_laid_lawn> everything is a file in linux
<well_laid_lawn> in /dev
<trd> yes i'm starting to find out
<trd> like you had boot.ini in windows
<trd> but just much more complicated *sigh
<well_laid_lawn> the files in /etc/grub.d are like boot.ini - kinda
<trd> well_laid_lawn: now in dev are devices like i use with 'mount' but what i dont get is how to open them
<trd> i cant read them files
<trd> yes they give me the harddisk or whatever
<well_laid_lawn> they're not meant to be human readable
<trd> but where are the instructions whether its a harddrive or cd?
<James147> trd: hard drives start with sd  or (not used so much anymore) hd
<well_laid_lawn> that would be from the file descriptor
<well_laid_lawn> this really isn't kubuntu support tho
<well_laid_lawn> what are you trying to do - seems you are taking the long road to it
<trd> james147: yes i also noticed that, which brings some overview in it *sigh again* i mean these are much much more letters then like in windows
<well_laid_lawn> have you seen how long the registry is in windows?
<trd> well_laid_lawn: thanks also :-) I'm trying to go a little longer and wonder where to do that?
<trd> yes i did but i think many things you need to change a million times to get it done once..
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know what that means..
<James147> trd: its more logically structured... hard drives begind with sd  then follows the letter of the drive (starting at a) then follows the partition number (starting at 1)  so the first partition of your first hard disk is /dev/sda1
<trd> which is better with linux
<trd> james147: yes i noticded, like now i use df to find out which windows partition it is i want to mount? maby you have a better trick?
<trd> what is a file descriptor?
<trd> well_laid_lawn: you said about the long road. i don't have to go professionally but im trying to get a little longer.. :-)
<trd> anyhow i've got enough to think about, thanks for the help ;-)
<James147> trd: df as far as I know will only list mounted drives... you want to use "sudo fdisk -l"  or "sudo blkid -c /dev/null"
<trd> any idea where this type of discussion belongs?
<well_laid_lawn> I would find some books on linux basics to read
<trd> james147: it doesn't pipe anything
<trd> could i say that?
<trd> i mean blkid -c /dev/null doesnt give me the attributes the man blkid sais it does
<trd> cachefile is used because it is constantly open?
<well_laid_lawn> you need to put sudo in front of that command
<trd> as i said, thanks anyway. I need to read some linux books indeed
<James147> trd: blkid needs sudo to use -c /dev/null (which causes it to not use the cashed values, which can differ slightly if things have changed)
<trd> well_laid_lawn: if you do sudo bash the problem is over i found
<well_laid_lawn> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<well_laid_lawn> I would never do   sudo bash - the trouble that could cause...
<trd> believe me im carefull
<trd> like i did man before i executed blkid
<trd> i had enough trouble already :-)
<well_laid_lawn> it's your computer :]
<trd> and now i understand why you said it
<trd> accidently i was still in usermodus, but then it opens something and doesnt do anything?
<trd> which is because null is nothing? plenty to think about. thanks alot!
<trd> which place is more fit for this discussion, does anybody know?
<trd> ok bye!
<Refraxx> Hello James147, I loged into the "test" username,but it only showed a blank screen.
<Refraxx> I had to log in as I did before.
<James147> Refraxx: try reinstalling "kubuntu-desktop" see if that makes any differnece
<Refraxx> You mean from the disc I initally used to install the linux platform?
<Refraxx> I mean linux os*
<Refraxx> Wait. the kubuntu desktop-would that be in the package manager?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<James147> Refraxx: running in a terminal "sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop" will do it
<Refraxx> ok. I uninstall it first,but If I do that,will it auto-uninstall support packages as well? Or will I have to track them down & uninstall those as well?
<Refraxx> oh
<James147> Refraxx: just run the above command
<Refraxx> Sorry, I typed befor I read.
<Refraxx> working on it now
<Refraxx> What is "jakd"?
<Refraxx> jackd*
<well_laid_lawn> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.118+svn3796-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 101 kB, installed size 536 kB
<Refraxx> oh, cool
<illunatic> does that cover mic input?
<Refraxx> ok, it finished. Now I type in "exit"  Right?
<Refraxx> Or do I just log in again?
<illunatic> oh nvm i see
<illunatic> i don't get it... no mic options shown in alsamixer. none shown in kmix... added to alsa-base.conf options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m26
<illunatic> arg i have it working on my other installation on same machine
<illunatic> i had to add something else after that for mic volume options to show in kmix
<well_laid_lawn> illunatic:  in alsamixer did you hit F4 for capture cards?
<illunatic> can't remember where that config file is or i'd just copy it
<illunatic> yeah
<well_laid_lawn> k
<illunatic> i have capture, digital and mux
<illunatic> to get it working on the other installation, i added two lines to some config file with value set to true
<illunatic> can't for the life of me remember them or where they go >_<
<illunatic> i copied the /etc/ from the working install over to this one so it's not in there
<Refraxx> James147-I dont know what to do. That didnt work either.
<James147> Refraxx: on the new user you jsut see a black desktop right?
<Refraxx> Well no, not black. Its the default screen. The grey screen with the small sircular lights on it
<Refraxx> But thats all there is. No desktop. No dashboard. No bar at the bottom.....Nothing
<James147> Refraxx: do you have a panel? does rightclicking on the desktop bring up a emnu?
<James147> menu ^^
<Refraxx> No since the grey & white checkerboard...I've been trying-to no avail.
<James147> Refraxx: Does Alt+F2 bring up krunner? if so alunch konsole
<Refraxx> Yes it does. Doing it now
<James147> Refraxx: in konsole run "plasma-desktop" if it dosnt start check konsole for any intresting error messages
<Refraxx> ok
<Refraxx> Does this count?       <unknown program name>(3752)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0x86b9030 96468993
<Refraxx> <unknown program name>(3752)/ checkComposite: Plasma is COMPOSITE-less on 0x86af2e8
<Refraxx> plasma: Unexpected argument 'desktop'.
<Refraxx> plasma: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<Refraxx> Thats all there was.
<James147> Refraxx: "plasma-desktop"  not "plasma desktop"  the - is important
<Refraxx> oh,.....who made this thing to be so technical?....trying it again.
<Refraxx> I dont need to put in the quotations too,do I? It says       bash: plasma-desktop: command not found
<James147> Refraxx: no, dont put the quotes
<James147> Refraxx: ^^ hmm that seems to suggest you dont have plasma-desktop installed :S
<Refraxx> I dont get it. I thought that would work.   Yeah, I left the quotes out.
<Refraxx> ok, How do I fix that?
<James147> Refraxx: can you pastebin teh output of "aptitude show plasma-desktop"
<Refraxx> Pastebin= copy & paste?
<James147> !pastebin | Refraxx
<ubottu> Refraxx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
#kubuntu 2010-08-28
<Refraxx> ok, u want me to send u a screenshot? is that it?
<James147> no... paste the text on to teh site linked (the first one) then paste the link here
<Refraxx> Ok, that blue thing related to internet usage-it showed up,but nothing happened after that.
<Refraxx> Conquer,I think its called
<ThePCKid> It's Konqueror
<ThePCKid> I think
<Refraxx> Yeah, that thing. It bounced like it does to sow its working,but then nothing happens
<Refraxx> show*
<Refraxx> I dont normally use that anyway. I go with Firefox
<James147> Refraxx: then launch firefox and go to that page
<Refraxx> ok
<Refraxx> ok, I'm at that screen. What exactly do you want me to paste there?
<Refraxx> Wait, you wanted a url,right?
<Refraxx> I think I have it.
<Refraxx> Do you see it,James?
<James147> Refraxx: paste the output of "aptitude show plasma-desktop" onto the site, submit it then paste the link of the page taht appears
<Refraxx> James, did you recieve it?
<James147> Refraxx: you didnt paste a link ^^
<Refraxx> I clicked on ur screenname & sent it there. On my side of the screen, it looks like a link. Dont work for you?
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx paste url in this channel
 * James147 dosnt knotice pms often :)
<Refraxx> Ok, pasting on this chat
<drunkncrew> hello everyone ;)
<Refraxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484712/plain/
<Refraxx> Is that what you wanted?
<Refraxx> It's the only thing I can think of that a URL would be.....
<drunkncrew> I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu 10.04.1 and for some reason my bottom panel looks wierd. I uploaded a screenshot at http://yfrog.com/jterrorpanelp . For some reason, as you can see in the screenshot, half of the panel is showing a background and half the panel is not. I want the panel to look "normal". Any help is highly appreciated!
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx what kubuntu version are you using? And how did you install it?
<James147> drunkncrew: I remember someone having a similar problem... think they fixed it be shrinking the panel abit but I cant fully remember if that worked :)
<Torch> drunkncrew: known bug.
<Torch> drunkncrew: update to kde 4.5 or use compositing.
<drunkncrew> torch: how do I update to kde 4.5?
<Torch> drunkncrew: and as James147 (who is always right ;-)) shrinking the panel a bit helps.
<James147> drunkncrew: see the topic
<Torch> +said
<Refraxx> ArGGu-I'm using vers. 9.04
<drunkncrew> james147: thanks I shrunk tha panel and voila
<drunkncrew> thanks for the quick responses everyone
<Refraxx> What do you mean: How did I install it?
<Refraxx> I put the disk in the tray & my brother walked me through installation
<Refraxx> Or did you mean something else?
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx could you paste /etc/apt/sources.list into paste.ubuntu.com and paste the url
<drunkncrew> what version of KDE is lucid configured with initially?
<James147> drunkncrew: 4.4.2
<Refraxx> ok
<Torch> drunkncrew: get 4.5. it's much better.
 * James147 agrees with Torch
<James147> or at the very least 4.4.5 :)
<drunkncrew> james147: thanks. I've googled for a tutorial as to how to update to 4.5, but can't find one. Do you happen to know of a good tutorial, or is there a quick way to update to 4.5?
<James147> drunkncrew: see the channel topic
<Refraxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484721/plain/
<drunkncrew> james147: will do
<Refraxx> I think something went wrong, I think I misunderstood you
<James147> Refraxx: paste the contents of that file...
<Refraxx> That "etc/apt/resources" thing-where do I paste it at?
<Refraxx> in konsole?
<ArGGu^^> open /etc/apt/sources.list
<Refraxx> in konsole? or a browser window?
<ArGGu^^> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArGGu^^> run that in console
<Refraxx> ok
<ArGGu^^> the copy paste the output into paste.ubuntu.com
<drunkncrew> I'm a long time Gnome user, but have only used KDE for approximately 20mins so far and it's great. I extremely appreciate everyone's help in here. just wanted to thank you all.
<ArGGu^^> drunkncrew I think that kubuntu backports has kde 4.5
<ArGGu^^> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<drunkncrew> ArGGu: I just added the PPA, thanks
<ArGGu^^> ifok
<ArGGu^^> *ok
<Refraxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484722/plain/
<Refraxx> Came up with a bunch of lines
<Refraxx> That stuff makes no sense to me at all.
<James147> Refraxx: it dosnt ahve to... thats why you pasted it, so we can look at it :)
<Refraxx> oh, right. Good point.
<Refraxx> Does it help?
<ArGGu^^> I just remembered that older kubuntu releases does not have plasma-desktop package
<Refraxx> Ok....?
<James147> ArGGu^^: then that would be why :) ... do they ahve the plasma-desktop exec?
<Refraxx> What's my next step?
<Refraxx> exec sounds familliar. How would I check?
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx What was your problem?
<James147> ArGGu^^: No desktop/panel but instead he seems to ahve a checkerboard background (or non at all)
<James147> ArGGu^^: on a new user as well so not a config problem
<Refraxx> My home screen is a grey & white checkerboard. I never downloaded a pic looking like that. It just showed up that way one day,been that way ever since
<Refraxx> abt 7 months ago
<Refraxx> Is it some form of maleware,mabye?
<James147> Refraxx: unlikly...
<Refraxx> I go into settings & it wont let me change the screensaver anymore either.
<illunatic> don't think so
<illunatic> i think that is default if it can't access an img or osmething
<Refraxx> I put everything back to factory default settings. Still the checkerboard crap.
<Refraxx> Illunatic: Should I try to use a pic in pc to be a screensaver?
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx open console and run aptitude update and sudo aptitude upgrade
<James147> ^^ "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<Refraxx> ok
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx by the way It might be good idea to install newer kubuntu, because 9.04 security updates ends in october
<drunkncrew> does "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" update KDE as well? After adding the backports PPA?
<James147> not to mention all the bugfixes in later kde version you ge with newer kubuntus
<drunkncrew> nm
<James147> drunkncrew: yes (assuming you ran sudo aptitude update or similar)
<Refraxx> I try to update my pc, but it keeps coming up with error messages & tells me it couldn't finish. A problem I will need help with later
<drunkncrew> james147: thanks
<Refraxx> one thing at a time.
<James147> Refraxx: I think the broken updates is a larger problem then what we ahve been trying to fix.... since fixing that and updating properly will probally solve your issues
<Refraxx> ok, you saying we need to focus on THAT first,then?
<James147> yes
<James147> can you pastebin the error you get?
<Refraxx> ok.Should I start with something small? Or go ahead & try to upgrade everything all at once?
<James147> Refraxx: upgrade enverything
<Refraxx> yes, I will paste it.
<Refraxx> ok, starting now
<Refraxx> Do I have to log out of this chatroom? I keep getting crash reports. That's new,even for me.
<Refraxx> The details part says: Executable: systemsettings PID: 5384 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<Refraxx> I'll try loging out of the chat first & see if thats any better.
<Torch> Refraxx: why would that help systemsettings crashes?
<Refraxx> I dont know.....I'm grasping @ straws here. And it never crashed THAT soon before.
<Refraxx> Its getting to the point where I sit in the chair a certain way & dont breathe for a while when it starts up
<Refraxx> Hoping that if I do that, everything will be fine & running smoothly that day....
<drunkncrew> does kubuntu have a software source center similar to ubuntu, where you can browse different categories, etc?
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx before the problem started did you do update to kde 4.3?
<Refraxx> I dont remember if I did or not. Is there a way to check?
<Refraxx> Crash info:      http://paste.ubuntu.com/484730/plain/
<Refraxx> This is the first time it has crashed this soon. I cant even see how many/what kind of updates I have to install...
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx run in konsole systemsettings --version
<ArGGu^^> it should so the kde4 version
<ArGGu^^> *show
<Refraxx> It's never crashed like this before-so I am gonna try to do it out of chat & see if that works.
<Refraxx> ok, I'll run that first
<Refraxx> 2 "--"? or just one?
<ArGGu^^> 2
<Refraxx> ok
<Refraxx> ok, it says:  KDE:4.3.2   Qt: 4.5.2    System Settings: 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2)
<Refraxx> Does that help ArGGu?
<ArGGu^^> aptitude show kdebase-runtime
<ArGGu^^> run that in konsole
<ArGGu^^> what is the version
<Refraxx> Screw that-I'm sending you the URL to that one. WAY too much to type  :-)
<illunatic> sry Refraxx i don't know much about it :) hope you're on the right track
<Refraxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484733/plain/
<Refraxx> Me too Illunatic
<illunatic> i just recall coming across the gray checkerboard thing recently while copying system files from one partition to another
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx
<Refraxx> Yes?
<ArGGu^^> aptitude show systemsettings
<Refraxx> ok
<Refraxx> ok, here it is
<Refraxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484735/plain/
<Refraxx> illunatic: Did you ever fix that problem?
<illunatic> it's wasn't making the desktop like that. it was what appeared when i was looking at splash or wallpaper img iirc
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx You have kde 4.3 and kde 4.2 packages and that is bad :S
<illunatic> i don't know if it's related at all
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx run ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Refraxx> ok
<ArGGu^^> paste the output
<Refraxx> Its not running anything.
<Refraxx> Correction: It's not "outputting" anything
<Refraxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484737/plain/
<lubun2> is there a kde equivalent for audacious?
<lubun2> sorry i mean audacity
<ArGGu^^> lubun2 I think that no, but ofcourse you can use audacity in kde
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx when you run "sudo aptitude upgrade" it gives error?
<drunkncrew> I have dual 23" monitors and am trying to set them up on an nvidia graphics card. I open up nvidia-settings via terminal and whne it opens, it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." So I type out (sudo nvidia-xconfig) in terminal and it says command not found. Is there a different command to accomplish
<drunkncrew>  this?
<lubun2> audio editor/recorder in kubuntu?
<lubun2> ArGGu^^, i would like to have a kde apps if possible
<Refraxx> No, ArGGu. I am konsoleing it now, Will paste.
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx you have kde 4.3 but those packages are not in jaunty official repos and you have no other repos enabled :S
<Refraxx> Ok, So whats my next step?
<Refraxx> Can I rectify this problem without spending money?
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx run sudo aptitude upgrade
<Refraxx> I think I found something that might be useful to you ArGGu. Sending URL in a few seconds
<Refraxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484742/plain/
<Refraxx> Look at the bottom part-past the resolving stuff
<Refraxx> Does that mean anything to you?
<Refraxx> ArGGu? You still online?
<ArGGu^^> run sudo aptitude install kdebase-runtime=4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1.1
<kawfish> I can't connect to a hidden network (that I know is working). Any suggestions?
<Refraxx> I just finished the sudo ap upgrade. Want the URL?
<ArGGu^^> yes
<Refraxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484745/plain/
<Refraxx> You still want me to run the aptitude install thing?
<ArGGu^^> yes run sudo aptitude install kdebase-runtime=4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1.
<ArGGu^^> sudo aptitude install kdebase-runtime=4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1..
<Refraxx> ok
<ArGGu^^> sudo aptitude install kdebase-runtime=4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1.1
<ArGGu^^> las one is correct
<ArGGu^^> *last
<Refraxx> :-)   Got it
<ArGGu^^> I need to goto sleep soon 4am already :S
<Refraxx> I will do this quick
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx The main problem is that we need to get all the package to kde 4.2 or kde 4.3 version
<ArGGu^^> It is not meant to use packages from different version
<Refraxx> It is finished-lemmie put it into a URL. Gonna wanna see this
<Refraxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484746/plain/
<Refraxx> Do I tell it Yes or No?
<ArGGu^^> Yes
<ArGGu^^> let see what version it will install
<Refraxx> Its working......
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx after it done paste again
<Refraxx> I will
<Refraxx> Ok, It's done. Still with me?
<ArGGu^^> yes
<Refraxx> Ok, here's the whole thing.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/484751/plain/
<ArGGu^^> run
<ArGGu^^> sudo aptitude install kdebase-runtime=4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1
<ArGGu^^> without the .1 at end
<ArGGu^^> let see if there is that version
<Refraxx> Running.
<ArGGu^^> odd thing is that there should not be any kde 4.3 packages because you don't have any unoffical repos in use :S
<Refraxx> Why do I have ANYthing in here that isint compatable with the version I have?
<Refraxx> Ok, here we go:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/484752/plain/
<ArGGu^^> I meant that sudo aptitude install kdebase-runtime=4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1.1 without .1 at end
<ArGGu^^> so run sudo aptitude install kdebase-runtime=4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1
<Refraxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484754/plain/
<Refraxx> How do I aquire the missing packets (or whatever they are called)?
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx run sudo aptitude update
<Refraxx> ok
<ArGGu^^> those packages should be in the repos :S
<Refraxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484757/plain/
<Refraxx>  I have to take the dog out--gimmie 2 minutes
<Refraxx> brb
<ArGGu^^> Refraxx when you are back run sudo aptitude install kdebase-runtime=4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1.1
<Refraxx> Still here ArGGu?
<Refraxx> Running it now
<ArGGu^^> ye
<ArGGu^^> *yes
<Refraxx> ok, here it comes
<Refraxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484759/plain/
<ArGGu^^> that is odd
<ArGGu^^> run
<ArGGu^^> apt-cache showpkg kdebase-runtime
<ArGGu^^> damm
<ArGGu^^> I blind
<Refraxx> What?
<Refraxx> Something Wrong?
<ArGGu^^> I looked like everything is okay with your repos
<ArGGu^^> but you have karmic repos
<Refraxx> yes,I do.
<Refraxx> still want me 2 run the apt-cache?
<ArGGu^^> but that reason why you have packages from two kde version
<ArGGu^^> no
<Refraxx> How the heck did that happen?
<ArGGu^^> run sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArGGu^^> and replace karmic with jaunty
<ArGGu^^> and then run sudo aptitude update
<ArGGu^^> and then run sudo aptitude install kdebase-runtime=4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1.1
<ArGGu^^> and ofcourse save the file afte replace
<ArGGu^^> and replace all karmic words
<Refraxx> What the?
<ArGGu^^> run sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArGGu^^> press ctrl+r
<Refraxx> I dont know what I'm doing here. You wanna do the rest of this 2moro?
<Refraxx> so u can sleep?
<ArGGu^^> okay lets continue later
<Refraxx> Will you be here 2moro?
<ed__> What is the green plus and green minus on KDE4?  I googled it but can't figure it out!
<Refraxx> its 9:30 pm my time
<ArGGu^^> here is 04:30 am
<Refraxx> How do I back out of this without damaging anything?
<ArGGu^^> back out of what?
<Refraxx> nvmd-its just kate
<Refraxx> When will you be online 2moro?
<ArGGu^^> yes but wait a moment
<Refraxx> Yes?
<Refraxx> Do I jus type "exit" in konsole in the middle of the whatever it does??
<ArGGu^^> If I are not at computer when you are
<ArGGu^^> you can ask help from someone else
<ArGGu^^> the problem is
<ArGGu^^> karmic repos in jaunty need to change back to jaunty repos and downgrade kde4 to jaunty version
<ArGGu^^> so I think someone else will understand from that what need to do
<Refraxx> ok,then. Thanks for all your help & patience
<Refraxx> I have 2 go to the gas station b 4 it closes
<ArGGu^^> ok I go to sleep now :)
<Refraxx> ok, thanx again
<Refraxx> exit
<Refraxx> sry, wc
<ArGGu^^> type /quit
<Refraxx> Yeah, thats what I meant 2 do  :-)
<abdul> quit
<illunatic> haha i need to restore a /usr/ directory on another partition that i rm by mistake
<illunatic> !debugfs
<illunatic> !info debugfs
<ubottu> Package debugfs does not exist in lucid
<illunatic> any tips for restoring a rm dir and all it's files?
<illunatic> i know it hasn't been written over or anything
<SHJordan> hey
<SHJordan> can anyone help me?
<illunatic> with what
<SHJordan> So, i got Ubuntu 10.04 installed via Wubi ok? I wish to test Kubuntu 10.10 alpha 3, got the iso, is there a way to install it directly on ubuntu?
<illunatic> ryan@RLap:~$ sudo adept
<illunatic> sudo: must be setuid root[D
<illunatic> wat
<SHJordan> setuid?
<illunatic> yeah
<SHJordan> you mean, i must use sudo adept, ok
<illunatic> no i'm having my own probs :)
<illunatic> i can't use root
<SHJordan> hmm
<illunatic> i just copied over my /usr/ dir from a backup on external HDD
<illunatic> lost all permissions apparently
<SHJordan> no help on my issue?
<SHJordan> why not reset your passwd?
<SHJordan> isn't it simple?
<illunatic> is that all?
<illunatic> :D
<SHJordan> http://www.botskool.com/geeks/how-recover-your-ubuntu-1004-password
<SHJordan> i think so...
<SHJordan> =\
<SHJordan> i need help on my issue now =\
<SHJordan> i need help on my issue now =\
<drunkncrew> I'm trying to setup dual monitors using nvidia-setttings manager and when I click "Save to xorg.config file" I get (Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing.)   I am opening nvidia-settings manager using sudo command, should I be using a different root command to opn nvidia-settings?
<SHJordan> Recording: So, i got Ubuntu 10.04 installed via Wubi ok? I wish to test Kubuntu 10.10 alpha 3, got the iso, is there a way to install it directly on ubuntu?
<illunatic> i appear to be stuck in a paradox
<illunatic> ryan@RLap:~$ sudo su
<illunatic> sudo: must be setuid root
<illunatic> as you can see, i can no chmod /usr/bin/root
<illunatic> never mind got it
<Walzmyn> how is the "show hidden icons" trey thingy supposed to work in 4.5?
<Freejack`> What is the best way to run smuxi-server on boot? Haven't set up a script for this in a while.
<Freejack`> using kubuntu
<zosky> howdy yall. pretty quite in here compared to the ubuntu chan :)
<zosky> how to get camera files via CL ? can get them from dolphin with the URL 'camera:/USB PTP Class Camera@usb:/' but i need to get to them from a bash script
<rackIT> in hardy, I could specify a default file to open in ktimetracker... in lucid I have to pick my file every time I open it. Is there a config file or some way to specify a default ics?
<illunatic> whew
<illunatic> i've identified lost data at block range 1,900,544 - 1,835,007. now to attempt recovery xD
<byakuya> hi
<byakuya> i dont know what the hell is that
<illunatic> is it even possible to recover an entire directory?
<illunatic> or only specific files?
<illunatic> how do i install from a tar.gz file?
<illunatic> i did a tar -zxfv
<illunatic> can't figure out how to make or make install it
<illunatic> -zxvf rather
<well_laid_lawn> it would have unpacked to a dir - is there a readme file?
<well_laid_lawn> and what was the app?
<well_laid_lawn> illunatic:  ^^
<illunatic> i got it :D
<illunatic> foremost
<well_laid_lawn> k
<illunatic> i am trying to recover /usr/ directory on another partition
<illunatic> block range 1,900,544 - 1,835,007
<dennister> need some help: local laser conntected to lp0 isn't recognized
<dennister> already checked in syslog; lp0 and parport working
<illunatic> http://linux.sys-con.com/node/117909?page=0,1 as per this tutorial, the dls command doesn't exist
<well_laid_lawn> what a horrible ad ridden site that was
<illunatic> yeah
<illunatic> agrees
<well_laid_lawn> I just shut my browser when the ads wouldn't stop coming
<illunatic> why is dls and unknown request for debugfs? two tutorials have told me to use it
<illunatic> http://www.theavidcoder.com/?p=3 this one is not as bad
<well_laid_lawn> k
<dennister> i've had this hp 4L hooked up to this same 'puter dozens of times, works, but now...always see in the cups interface: "destination printer does not exist"
<illunatic> dls tool from TSK < oh i guess i need tsk... w/e that is
<illunatic> !tsk
<illunatic> !info tsk
<ubottu> Package tsk does not exist in lucid
<illunatic> yar
<dennister> checked the cables, ...seems to be a hardware problem all of a sudden...printer just isn't detected on lp0
<illunatic> i'm onto it http://www.sleuthkit.org/sleuthkit/man/blkls.html
<dennister> anyone got any ideas? another log to check?
<well_laid_lawn> dennister:  how is it hooked up? - usb?
<dennister> no...parallel cable...had it on other machine and just moved it to this one
<well_laid_lawn> you can check dmesg to see if there is anything about it
<well_laid_lawn> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<dennister> well_laid_lawn: yes, i know how to use dmesg and syslog....dmesg seems to have a lot of: "ppdev0: registered pardevice" followed immediately each time with: ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
<well_laid_lawn> dennister:  seems it might be the h/ware - tried it back where it came from/
<dennister> yes...sure it will work on other pc, but I need it working on this one :-( I only moved it Wed night
<Dr-parg> hi
<well_laid_lawn> I just meant to check it
<dennister> it's heavy :(
<well_laid_lawn> heh :]
<dennister> I know I had printer working on this machine, and then for months had it elsewhere, so this time my troubleshooting earlier revealed that I'd disabled the parallel port in the bios...it's enabled again now, but...
<dennister> why does the pardev0 keep getting registered and then unregistered in dmesg? anyone know?
<dennister> or what this repeated line in dmesg means? audit(1282973679.051:17): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a::" denied_mask="a::" name="/dev/tty" pid=13760 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"
<illunatic> uh
<illunatic> one sec dennister
<illunatic> ls -al /usr/sbin/cupsd
<illunatic> tell me what that says?
<illunatic> for dennister ^
<dennister> illunatic: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 383720 2010-06-18 11:15 /usr/sbin/cupsd
<illunatic> http://www.thewebhostinghero.com/tutorials/linux-file-permissions.html dennister take a look at this and see if all of the permissions match up to what you need
<illunatic> if i'm correct, then your user is being denied write permissions
<byakuya> good morning guys
<illunatic> but i couldn't be way out of line here.
<dennister> illunatic: i realize you're trying to be helpful, and I really *do* appreciate it, but that file would take hours to read, learn, decipher, try to apply to this situation...
<well_laid_lawn> there might be something in the auth log
<dennister> i'm in the lp group, checked that, but the group doesn't seem to have the write permissions
<dennister> and now that I've done some updates, including a new kernel, so an important module in system settings isn't working..."user management"
<dennister> will be back guys...gonna reboot into new kernel
<byakuya> ya renot lucky at all dude
<dennister> k, guys...i'm not getting the unregistered errors in dmesg anymore since reboot, but hp toolbox is still not able to detect a printer at lpt
<well_laid_lawn> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dennister> oops...syslog is still showing "unregisterd pardevice"
<dennister> well_laid_lawn: thx, but I know that, but cups won't help if the printer isn't being detected by the hardware or kernel
<well_laid_lawn> ofc not
<well_laid_lawn> ...
<dennister> actually, I don't think I'm in a new kernel after all, as while I downloaded it with adept, it's still the old one here....with a new one I'd have been faced with nvidia driver issue again for this new card
<well_laid_lawn> try uname -a
<dennister> 2.6.24-28-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 25
<well_laid_lawn> or it might not have updated grub to show the new kernel
<well_laid_lawn> 24? - which kubuntu are you using?
<dennister> checked all the entries in /boot and /boot/grub already before I cam back to the room
<dennister> well_laid_lawn: hardy on this one...jaunty on other two
<well_laid_lawn> k
<dennister> and it's based on hardy server...don't want to upgrade yet cause there's still a couple of years left on the LTS
<well_laid_lawn> that's fine :]
<well_laid_lawn> I did the same with dapper
<dennister> ack! someone who's not going to pressure me onto the upgrade treadmill! how lovely!
<dennister> ty!
<well_laid_lawn> heh :}
<dennister> well folks, got go to bed...almost 3 am here, and if I can't get this going on this pc tomorrow I'll have to put it back on the other one
<dennister> thanks for trying to help
<well_laid_lawn> luck :]
<dennister> well_laid_lawn: ty again...'night
<DarkriftX> what is the name of the kde update manager? mine keeps closing itself every few weeks and i wanna try it via command line to see if there is an error or not
<NuclearStr1der> Hey, can you any of you help me quick?
<NuclearStr1der> Any idea why I've been banned from the #ubuntu channel, despite the fact that I've never even used Freenode before today?
<NuclearStr1der> Anyone?
<Mamarok> !ask | NuclearStr1der
<ubottu> NuclearStr1der: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mamarok> NuclearStr1der: for bans please ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Mamarok> NuclearStr1der: please talk in here
<NuclearStr1der> @Mamrok Sorry, brand new to IRC.
<wele> hello, is there any packeg can make avi file work?
<well_laid_lawn> wele:  try vlc
<sergio> salve
<akssps011> Is there a way to install packages in kubuntu without an Internet connection >
<akssps011> ?
<akssps011> I want to install build-essential
<akssps011> When I boot my pc with kubuntu live cd, I get error related to bootarg (supply bootarg)
<well_laid_lawn> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<akssps011> well_laid_lawn: I iried but it doesn't include build-essential from my system. I tried reinstalling build-essential via apt-get but when I install it on my m/c without Internet connection it fails to find libc or something of that sort
<akssps011> *iried = tried aptoncd
<well_laid_lawn> seems it missed some dependencies then akssps011
<akssps011> well_laid_lawn: any other way then ?
<well_laid_lawn> akssps011:  I've never tried to install stuff without a net connection - aptoncd is the only way I know
<akssps011> ok
<akssps011> I have never too, but kubuntu hasn't detected my ethernet so I need to install a driver for that first
<akssps011> well_laid_lawn: and for installing the driver I need build-esential
<well_laid_lawn> akssps011:  what is the net card that needs a home built driver?
<akssps011> well_laid_lawn: not a home built driver, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505697 this is my exact problem
<well_laid_lawn> k
<akssps011> well_laid_lawn:  the solution there requires build-essential and I am really stuck in getting it to work
<well_laid_lawn> akssps011:  I see that - I don't know what else to suggest except maybe try in ubuntu for someone with experience with the driver or aptoncd sorry
<well_laid_lawn> #ubuntu
<akssps011> well_laid_lawn: ok...thanks
<well_laid_lawn> luck :]
<akssps011> :)
<well_laid_lawn> !away > jtheuer
<ubottu> jtheuer, please see my private message
<hsr> Hello
<hsr> Is it possible to disable plasma widgets for Desktop 1 and let it enabled for desktop 2?
<hsr> Is it possible to disable plasma widgets for Desktop 1 and let it enabled for desktop 2 for same user?
<javad> hi
<hsr> Anyone acive here???????
<hsr> active?
<hsr> Is it possible to disable plasma widgets for Desktop 1 and let it enabled for desktop 2?
<illunatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484899/ does any of this show why my mic does not work?
<mudassar> anybody here can tell me if he knows about VHDL/FPGA/JTAG ???
<Vladio> hello
<Vladio> hi folks, I am new to linux, gave it a shot, installed kubuntu and love it so far. i have just ran into problems and can not solve them alone. Would anyone plase help me?
<Vladio> can anyone see me type?
<well_laid_lawn> Vladio:  yep
<Vladio> cool :D
<Vladio> I wasnt sure if i am ignored or something :D
<well_laid_lawn> it can be quiet here
<Vladio> since youre the one who answered me, lol, could you try to help me?
<well_laid_lawn> it all depends
<Vladio> i know
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<Vladio> not taking everything for granted
<Vladio> i trie stuff for myself, but no luck
<Vladio> ok after installig kubuntu 1O .O4, on amd with nvidia everthing went well
<Vladio> after installing the updates and reboot, everything went well too
<Vladio> the nextday, i couldnt get my ethernet to work
<Vladio> no idea why
<Vladio> i have tried a command...
<well_laid_lawn> ifconfig  ?
<Vladio> more /etc/network/interfaces
<Vladio> that one
<Vladio> and the result is...
<Vladio> hold on, ill just punch it into the console
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Vladio> i am getting auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<well_laid_lawn> no eth0 there
<Vladio> i am on my netbook right in front of my kubuntu install, it takes a moment to rewrite it from screen
<Vladio> yes
<Vladio> o eth
<Vladio> before there was internet
<Vladio> everything went well...
<well_laid_lawn> does it show in   lspci   ?
<Vladio> last thing i installed were programs to send data to support in case a program crashes
<Vladio> lpsci says no command found
<Vladio> wait
<Vladio> lspci :D
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<Vladio> yes, it found the ethernet controller
<well_laid_lawn> what sort of card is it ?
<well_laid_lawn> brand?
<Vladio> it is a realtek semi... rtl8111 8168 pci express gigabit thernet controller rev 01
<Vladio> but it is onboard
<well_laid_lawn> that should be ok
<Vladio> i thought su
<Vladio> so myself
<Vladio> it worked after install
<Vladio> like a charm
<well_laid_lawn> the update brought in a new kernel ?
<Vladio> now when I go to the disconnected icon on the bottom panel it says network disconnected and rightclicking says not management disabled
<Vladio> this I do not now
<Vladio> how do I tell?
<well_laid_lawn> have a look in /boot for more then one kernel
<Vladio> ok, will do...
<Vladio> i have ľ.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Vladio> i have 2.6.32-24 generic
<Vladio> there is somethig  like abi and config in front of it
<Vladio> there is more, but on kernel only
<Vladio> one kernel number
<well_laid_lawn> that's fine
<well_laid_lawn> you can try   sudo service networking restart    to see if it works again - I have to go out to dinner now sorry
<well_laid_lawn> bye and luck
<Vladio> ok enjoy your lunch
<Vladio> thanks
<Vladio>  :D
<Vladio> would anyone else give a shot and try to help me get my eth up?
<Scherenhaenden> hi everybody
<Vladio> hi
<Vladio> how are ya?
<Scherenhaenden> im ok...
<Scherenhaenden> n u?
<Vladio> good, thanks for asking
<Vladio> these folks are asleep though
<Vladio> lol
<Vladio> are you german?
<Scherenhaenden> im having a lot o troubls with my audio... always when my computer start up... i got to write sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<Scherenhaenden>  to get audio
<Scherenhaenden> yeah
<Scherenhaenden> well im not german
<Vladio> oesterreicher?
<Scherenhaenden> but i live in germany
<Scherenhaenden> nö
<Vladio> aaah ok
<FloodBotK2> Scherenhaenden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scherenhaenden> ich komme aus venezuela
<Scherenhaenden> FloodBotK2: thanks... sorry
<Vladio> wie lange bist du Deutscher ann?
<Scherenhaenden> ich bin kein deutscher... ich wohne bloß hier
<Vladio> achsoooo
<Vladio> tschuldigung :)
<Scherenhaenden> kein problem
<Scherenhaenden> ;)
<Vladio> hast du auch 10.04 installiert?
<Scherenhaenden> im having a lot o troubls with my audio. always when my computer start up... i got to write sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=laptop to get audio
<Scherenhaenden> also.. jein
<Vladio> lol
<Scherenhaenden> ich hattes... jetzt habe ich 10.10
<Vladio> mit sound kann ich nix anfangen
<Vladio> bin new im linux
<Vladio> mein eth geht net mehr :D
<Scherenhaenden> achso... wo kommst du her?
<Vladio> Slowakei
<Scherenhaenden> was muss du machen?
<Vladio> mein netzwerk ist disabled
<Scherenhaenden> slowakei?... bist du da grad? oder wohnst du auch in deutschland?
<Vladio> ich bin in der slowakei
<Scherenhaenden> ich kann dir helfen
<Vladio> kennst du mein land?
<Vladio> wirklich????????????
<Scherenhaenden> damit kenne ich mich ein bißchen aus
<Scherenhaenden> ne
<Vladio> faaaaaaaaablehaft
<Scherenhaenden> ich war noch nicht da aber in der tschechei
<Vladio> wir waren mal ein land
<Scherenhaenden> wie kannst du so gut deutsch?
<Scherenhaenden> ja
<Scherenhaenden> ein mal... wo ich kind war XD!!
<Vladio> hab es in der schule irgentwo gelernt :D
<crunch2_> Hello, im having a little trouble to install matlab in kubuntu. When i run the install script ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/484440/ ) in ubuntu it questions me if i want to run the aplication in the terminal and it starts the GUI for the install. In kubuntu if i execute the file through terminal it starts the text based install menu. With this last menu i dont manage to perform the installation. Any tips? thanks in advance
<Scherenhaenden> echt?
<Vladio> ja
<Scherenhaenden> nur in der schule
<Scherenhaenden> nicht schlecht
<Vladio> hi crunch, this is way over me
<Scherenhaenden> vladio
<Scherenhaenden> hast du teamviewer?
<Vladio> habe auch fuer Dell und Oracle als manager gearbeitet
<Scherenhaenden> mm ok
<Vladio> fuer den DE oder At markt
<Scherenhaenden> achso deswegen kannst du so gut deutsch...
<Scherenhaenden> nicht nur ind er schule
<Scherenhaenden> ich kann dir mit deinem komputer helfen
<crunch2_> @vladio thanks anyway
<Vladio> teamviewer geht nicht
<Scherenhaenden> ne?
<Vladio> crunch, no problem :D
<Scherenhaenden> wieso?
<Scherenhaenden> bei mir gehts immer
<Vladio> Scheren ich bin an meinem netbook, vor meinem linux pc
<Scherenhaenden> so helfer ich immer einem kumpel
<Scherenhaenden> achso
<Vladio> der hat keinen netz... dass ist das problem
<Scherenhaenden> sind 2 unterschiedliche komputers
<Vladio> ich kenne es auch
<Vladio> ja
<Scherenhaenden> mm ok
<Vladio> netz war dort, nach einem tag war es dann offline
<Scherenhaenden> machen wir denn so... du hast kein überhaupt keine eth?
<Scherenhaenden> ok
<Scherenhaenden> dann komm zur konsole
<Vladio> ok
<Scherenhaenden> sagt mal wenn du da bist
<Vladio> bin da
<Scherenhaenden> gut... jetzt... ifconfig
<Scherenhaenden> und sagt mir was du bekommst... ABER ÜBER PASTE BIN
<Vladio> link encap :local loopback
<Scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/
<Scherenhaenden> ??
<Vladio> kann net pasten
<Scherenhaenden> nur das?
<Vladio> ist andere machine
<Scherenhaenden> achso
<Vladio> nee
<Scherenhaenden> stimmt... bin ich blöd :S?
<Vladio> es soll dhcp sein
<Scherenhaenden> ja
<Scherenhaenden> aber was noch
<FloodBotK2> Scherenhaenden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vladio> lol kein problem :D
<Scherenhaenden> aber bekommst du information von deinem eth0?
<Vladio> ja
<Vladio> rx bytes ist 1.5 mb
<Vladio> aber in dem unteren panel ist es unmanaged
<Scherenhaenden> ok...
<Scherenhaenden> welche programm benutzt du?
<Vladio> es ist eine realtek
<Vladio> konquerer
<Scherenhaenden> aber um dich zu verbinden
<Vladio> keine, seit der installation war netzwerk ok
<Vladio> dhcp hat anngebissen und alles lief
<Vladio> ich habe dann critical updates installiert und nach einem tag war es futsch
<Scherenhaenden> mm
<Scherenhaenden> ich kenne des
<Scherenhaenden> ok.. mach so...
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<Vladio> hello phoenix
<Scherenhaenden> service NetworkManager start
<Scherenhaenden> in der konsole
<phoenix_> anyone using creative soundblaster 5.1 cards
<Vladio> i am
<Scherenhaenden> i do... not XD
<Vladio> scheren, es sagt unrecogniyed service
<Scherenhaenden> echt????
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Vladio> ja...
<Scherenhaenden> ok... kannst du dich von diesen komputer wo du grad bist, ein anderen programm herunterladen um installieren
<Scherenhaenden> auch für netzt
<Vladio> ja
<Vladio> ist ne xp maschine, aber ja
<Scherenhaenden> also, damit du mit diesen programm dich verbindest... solange der networkmanager bei dir nicht funktioniert
<Scherenhaenden> ich sagt dir welche moment mal, den name vergessen ich immer
<Vladio> ok, supi"
<Vladio> phoenix, what is with zour card<
<Scherenhaenden> wicd... soll ich dir den link geben?
<Vladio> wicd, werde ich googeln
<Scherenhaenden> ich hab den linkl
<Scherenhaenden> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wicd
<Scherenhaenden> versuchs zu installieren... er wird dir sagen dass du noch einen oder 2 programme brauchst... aber funktioniert
<Scherenhaenden> also... ich habe in diesem komputer... kde, gnome, xfce und lxde... deswegen wenn in kde kein netzwerk hab... dann gehe ich zum lxde, oder gnome, oder xfce XD!!!
<Scherenhaenden> also... ich hab... kxglubuntu
<Vladio> ok ich habe es an einem flash stick
<Scherenhaenden> ok
<Scherenhaenden> dann installieren und er wird dir sagen welche programme du noch dazu brauchst
<Vladio> wenn  ich draufklicke, oeffnet sich die datei... ist es gut so<
<Scherenhaenden> eh.... ist ne deb datei, ne?
<Scherenhaenden> also... so was wie... wicd.deb oder so was
<Vladio> ne bloede frage, installiert man hier auch mit klik?
<Scherenhaenden> naja... kann man schon... wenn ne deb datei ist... schon
<Vladio> naich hab die wicd-1.7.0.tar.bz2
<Vladio> ist die schlecht?
<Scherenhaenden> ja... nicht schlecht... aber schwer zu installieren
<Vladio> ok ich mach die von deinem link...
<Scherenhaenden> nimmt es von hir
<Scherenhaenden> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wicd
<Scherenhaenden> ja
<Scherenhaenden> also... tar.gz ist anders... du muss entpacken... dann i.wie ne datei suchen die ist i.wie so wie .configure oder so... und wenn du schon .deb installieren kannst... ist besser
<Vladio> ok die.deb ist runter
<Scherenhaenden> weil tar.gz ist fast nur durch die konsole installiertbar
<Scherenhaenden> ok
<Vladio> einfach draufklicken?
<Scherenhaenden> jetz versuchst du zu installieren, und er wird dir sagen welche dateien du noch brauchst... diese suchst du auch in diesen link die ich dir geschickt hab... für deine version und für dienem pc
<Vladio> es wollte andere packages vom netz ziehen....
<Scherenhaenden> ja
<Scherenhaenden> welche
<Scherenhaenden> sagt mal welche packete?
<Vladio> ich warte, es sagte nicht welche, es versucht die zu downloaden.... file 0 of 18
<Vladio> keine namen....
<Scherenhaenden> naja ohne netzt ist blöd
<Scherenhaenden> mm lass mich kurz mal überlegen
<Vladio> gerne
<Vladio> ich habe auch einen wifi usb adapter,der sollte dort laufen
<Scherenhaenden> ok... macht so... geht zu konnsole
<Vladio> ook
<Scherenhaenden> wo hast du diese packet rüber kopiert?
<sergio__> salve
<Scherenhaenden> also... wohin
<Vladio> nirgentwo, aus dem flash installiert\
<sergio__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Scherenhaenden> salve?...
<Scherenhaenden> ok... dann macht so... kopiert diese datei auf deinem desktop
<Vladio> ok
<Scherenhaenden> und in der konsole... schreib "ls".....
<Vladio> ok
<Vladio> hab dokummenten, musik.. desktop....
<Vladio> es ist auf dem desktop
<Scherenhaenden> ok
<Vladio> brb, sekunde ok?
<Scherenhaenden> du muss zum desktop durch die konsole
<Scherenhaenden> ok
<Vladio> ok bin wieder da
<Vladio> ok werde versuchen
<Vladio> bin da
<sergio__> salve
<Scherenhaenden> ok
<Scherenhaenden> jetzt
<Scherenhaenden> machst so
<Vladio> ok
<Scherenhaenden> cd /namedeinesdesktops
<Vladio> bin drinn
<Vladio> hat den dollar hinterher, ist es ok?
<v3nd3tta``> ja
<Vladio> oki
<Scherenhaenden> funktionierte?
<Scherenhaenden> dann macht ls
<Vladio> ja
<Vladio> ok
<Scherenhaenden> oder... schreib ls
<Vladio> nix...
<Scherenhaenden> siehst du die datei ?
<Vladio> nein
<Scherenhaenden> :S?... wie nix?
<Vladio> weiss nicht.....
<Scherenhaenden> aber du solltest die datei auf den desktop kopiert haben
<Vladio> es schreibt nichts...
<Vladio> die ist dort
<sergio__> salve
<Vladio> ich siehe sie
<Scherenhaenden> :S... schreib nix... oder zeigt nix?
<sergio__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Vladio> habe die dort geyogen
<Scherenhaenden> wo?
<Vladio> es yeigt nix
<Vladio> auf mein desktop
<v3nd3tta``> in den desktop ordner oder direkt auf den desktop?
<Vladio> habe ich es vom schluessen gezogen
<Vladio> desktop... dort wo ich lande wenn ich starte...
<Scherenhaenden> ok
<Vladio> habe ich mist gebaut?
<Vladio> lol
<Scherenhaenden> aber bist du in der konsole auf den desktop?
<Vladio> ja, denke schon
<Vladio> es sagt>
<sergio__> salve
<Scherenhaenden> und es sagt?
<Vladio> vladio@ubuntu\Desktop
<Vladio> und das dollarzeichen
<Scherenhaenden> nur ne sekunde
<Scherenhaenden> ich schaue es bei mir selbst
<Vladio> ok
<Scherenhaenden> so was? vladio@ubuntu:~Desktop
<Vladio> ja
<Scherenhaenden>  vladio@ubuntu:~/Desktop
<Scherenhaenden> ja
<Scherenhaenden> und dann schreib ls
<Vladio> es macht nichts, schreibt nichts....als antwort...
<Vladio> warte ich schliesse und oeffne das terminal neu
<Vladio> sagt nichts...
<Vladio> ich schreibe es 10 mal, es ist immer das vladio at ubuntu...
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Vladio> desktop
<Scherenhaenden> dann hast du diese datei auf deinem desktop nicht rüber kopiert
<Scherenhaenden> also nicht hin kopiert
<Vladio> ich habe an meinem netbook ne webcam, fals du es siehen moechtest
<Scherenhaenden> ja aber wie ??
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Scherenhaenden> achso
<Scherenhaenden> mit skype?
<FloodBotK2> Scherenhaenden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scherenhaenden> hast du skype?
<Vladio> jaa
<Vladio> muss es nur schnell instalieren'
<Scherenhaenden> ok... macht ma so... gibt mir 2 minuten
<Scherenhaenden> ok mach und dann
<Vladio> ok es wird runtergeladen... wie finde ich dich dort?
<Scherenhaenden> ich schreibe dich beim privat
<Vladio> ok, sehe das sschon
<xsudo> o_O
<xsudo> hi
<al_> hi, did somebody installed 2.6.33 kernel from ubuntu site and found that nouveau.ko dissapeared ? I'm konfused now :P
<burgua> hi all!
<burgua> in kdm i have always "gnome-session" bydefault
<mfraz74> hi burgua
<burgua> how to switch it?
<illunatic> http://bayimg.com/eaoBoaacK well i found the simple solution to that mic problem
<adz21c> Hi, I am trying to get my metamodes for twinview set up correctly but I am not having much luck. I have a GTX 470 and plugged into it I have a 17" sony (DFP-0), 22" LG (CRT) and my TV which it is actually plugged in via my Denon AVR1610 av-receiver (DFP-1). What I generally want to do is have DFP-0+CRT as desktop systems but when when I am watching a DVD etc flick over to just DFP-1. I also want CRT to work by itself some times for
<adz21c>  the odd game I might play. The closest meta mode configuration I got to is in this xorg.conf with the xrandr output below it http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3XqNR18K . As you can see it has the desktop systems fine but seems to have no knowledge of my av-receiver. Any ideas?
<jakent> anyone able to provide some insight into using a WG111v2... is the ndis route the only way to go?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<adz21c> arvind_khadri: does this look like yours? http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=f5d7230-4&aid=5999&scid=0
<adz21c> doh
<adz21c> Hi, I am trying to get my metamodes for twinview set up correctly but I am not having much luck. I have a GTX 470 and plugged into it I have a 17" sony (DFP-0), 22" LG (CRT) and my TV which it is actually plugged in via my Denon AVR1610 av-receiver (DFP-1). What I generally want to do is have DFP-0+CRT as desktop systems but when when I am watching a DVD etc flick over to just DFP-1. I also want CRT to work by itself some times for
<adz21c>  the odd game I might play. The closest meta mode configuration I got to is in this xorg.conf with the xrandr output below it http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3XqNR18K . As you can see it has the desktop systems fine but seems to have no knowledge of my av-receiver. Any ideas?
<FloodBotK2> adz21c: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vladio> adzc, twinview is making my head ache too
<Vladio> it never remembers the settings
<adz21c> what ya mean remember the settings? as in which mode you had selected when last logged in?
<Vladio> yes
<adz21c> yea i noticed that, stopped when i upgraded to 10.04
<Vladio> the second monitor is always disbled, untill I set it manually
<Vladio> and i cannot save it to the xconf
<adz21c> i think it picks your first metamode by default
<Vladio> it states a parsing error of some kind
<Vladio> yes
<Vladio> is it something to what you experience?
<Vladio> something simmilar
<adz21c> if you pastebin your xorg.conf i can have a look
<Vladio> adzc sure, i will post it here
<adz21c> brb
<adz21c> bk
<hamit> wadap people
<Vladio> wb
<BluesKaj> adz21c, what kind of video connection to your receiver from the graphics card ?
<adz21c> hdmi
<adz21c> nvidia-settings can see it
<akSeya> hey there ;)
<akSeya> folks... how to I set translucent windows like in here: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Dark-Translucent+window+QtCurve+config?content=128877 ?
<BluesKaj> adz21c, and the denon is connected by hdmi to the tv ?
<adz21c> ye
<adz21c> yes*
<adz21c> i can get it to work by fiddling with nvidia-settings
<BluesKaj> whynot connect the graphics card directly to the tv?
<BluesKaj> gotta goo, bbiab
<adz21c> because its easy to flick between sources using the av receiver
<adz21c> cya :-)
<adz21c> akSeya: based on the post and from i remember in a blog post you need to have the aurorae window decorator
<akSeya> adz21c, i have but i cand get the trasnaprecy effect on dolphin background
<adz21c> oh ok, i don't know then, i not tried it myself, I hate that effect personally :-)
<akSeya> you know.. notifications, kmenu and the Run command window are translucent already.. I may be missing something
<akSeya> :(
<adz21c> i think thats plasma
<adz21c> my devices inside system tray pops up very slightly translucent
<adz21c> same with kmenu
<zapper> hi
<zapper> i have trouble win kwin compositing
<zapper> screen edges dont work correctly to activate anyu effect
<zapper> the only one that works properly is the bottom-right corner
<zapper> on the other corners i have to retry lots of times until the effect gets activated
<zapper> it seems as if the activation area of those corners was out of screen
<zapper> does anyone know how can i solve that?
<BluesKaj> zapper, look in system settings / desktop effects
<kurumin_> www.google.com
<zapper> i googled about that and i couldnt find any answer
<zapper> thats why i come here to ask
<zapper> its my last option
<zapper> i already looked in the system settings and cant find anything related to the problem
<zapper> and of course i have all the corneers with the same efect activated
<BluesKaj> zapper, sounds like your screen resolution is too low
<zapper> nope, actually its at the maximum that my screen can handle
<zapper> 1280x800
<zapper> it used to work well on hardy
<zapper> when i switched to jaunty the top left corner started failing
<zapper> and now in lucid only the bottom right corner works
<BluesKaj> zapper try the top left
<rethus> how can i save a "Activity" for kde desktop?
<BluesKaj> rethus, which "activity" ?
<rethus> right mouse on desctop >> activities
<BluesKaj> yes but which one ?
<rethus> doen't matter... how can i save any activity?
<rethus> or how cani rename one
<rethus> all what i know how to delete one
<BluesKaj> desktop wallpaper, or...?there aren't many options
<roberto_> como funciona esta cosa
<poseidon2010> que cosa ?
<roberto_> es primera vez que utilizo Qyassel IRC
<roberto_> Quassel IRC
<poseidon2010> ohhhhhh pues and a file---Networks----Configure networks
<poseidon2010> bueno......
<poseidon2010> eso ya lo debes de ternc ofnirgurado
<poseidon2010> el tema es que si quiees meteerte a otros canales
<poseidon2010> tendras que hacer un /JOIN <Nombre_Canal>
<poseidon2010> o algo asi :P
<roberto_> si. gracias, estoy revisando
<poseidon2010> eso es lo normal en cualquier IRC
<poseidon2010> y claro.....
<poseidon2010> siendo un canal en Ingles...... pues deberiamos  hablar en Ingles por respeto a los demas
<DexterF> hi
<roberto_> bueno, es que entré como usuario de KUbuntu
<poseidon2010> thats fine robert
<DexterF> in 9.04 there is no printer config in system settings - why? what can I do here?
<roberto_> I'm sory
<ArGGu^^> DexterF there should be printer configuration in kubuntu 9.04 in system settings
<DexterF> ArGGu^^: that's what I thought
<DexterF> but it aint ther
<DexterF> e
<DexterF> ill try to talk the guy through the cups browser interface
<ArGGu^^> DexterF
<DexterF> what?
<ArGGu^^> have check the advanched tab
<ArGGu^^> *have you
<DexterF> no
<ArGGu^^> it might be in there
<DexterF> ah...
<DexterF> thanks, there
<surunveri> hi is there way to make midis playable for kubuntu
<surunveri> ?
<DexterF> surunveri: check out timidity and rosegarden
<DexterF> or instaed of timidity fluidsynth
<DexterF> fluid and timi are backends, rosegarden fronteend
<draik> I have 2 printers, HP DeskJet 5800 and HP DeskJet F4180. None of these will do landscape printing, just portrait. Any way to resolve this?
<surunveri> kk
<surunveri> i dont really know what's the difference between backend and frontend
<surunveri> :D
<DexterF> draik: in cups (browser at localhost:631) generate two new entries for each printer with landscape orientation set and use those printers if you want to print LS. quick and dirty but works
<DexterF> but the print dialogues should offer you SL perfectly, still
<draik> DexterF: Generate 2 new entries?
<surunveri> but im isntallin rosegarden with aptitude
<surunveri> so let's see once it's completed :D
<DexterF> draik: well, add the 2 printers as new again, buit conf them as landsacpe. give them according names
<DexterF> so you have 4 printers in print dialogues
<DexterF> gtg
<surunveri> ok i installed rosegarden but
<surunveri> there's no sound
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> when playing a midifile
<FloodBotK2> surunveri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surunveri> anyone know what might be the problem :<
<allan_> exit
<SHJordan> is there a wayto backup my applications packages downloaded from the updater? if yes, how can i restore them?
<DaskreecH> SHJordan: They are in the /var/cache/apt/archives directory
<SHJordan> hmm
<SHJordan> ok
<SHJordan> thx
<johnflux> Is there a way to reinstall all my kde packages? :)
<SHJordan> DaskreecH: how can i copy back to this directory? seems protected or something
<DaskreecH> SHJordan: it
<johnflux> When I run plasma-desktop it crashes plasma-desktop: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_plasma-desktop.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6Plasma6Corona12mapAnimationENS_8Animator9AnimationES2_
<SHJordan> DaskreecH: any way to copy back so?
<johnflux> This is with KDE4.5
<DaskreecH> it's root owned. Only user that can change that directory
<johnflux> in backports
<DaskreecH> johnflux: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<johnflux> DaskreecH: that won't reinstall them
<SHJordan> DaskreecH: any chmod trick?
<DaskreecH> --reinstall at the end?
<DaskreecH> SHJordan: nope just sudo the copy
<SHJordan> DaskreecH: kinda learning, how can i do it via Konsole?
<SHJordan> my backed-up folder is on /media/disk-1/Downloads/DO UBUNTU/archives/
<DaskreecH> SHJordan: sudo cp /media/disk-1/Dowloads/DOUBUNTU/archives/* /var/cache/apt/archives
<johnflux> SHJordan: what's the point in backing up that folder?
<SHJordan> johnflux: no need to re-download all packages
<DaskreecH> johnflux: You can update multiple computers on a single download
<johnflux> SHJordan: I don't think you're doing what you think you're doing
<johnflux> SHJordan: and that is what you're trying to do ?  update multiple computers?
<johnflux> iirc, isn't there a caching server specifically for this task?
<DaskreecH> Yep but one step at a time ;)
<glaucous> What package contains the uic (user interface compiler) version 4.5? I have qt4 libraries, but only 3.5 of UIC.
<SHJordanX> DaskreecH: my bad... it copied... but ommited something, don't know what...
<cwh1> finally - found this IRC
<buntunub> howdy all -- running Lucid here and I recently upgraded to KDE4.5 via backports and when I did so, I lost my kubuntu shutdown splash screen. How can I put it back
<johnflux> glaucous: libqt4-dev
<buntunub> does libqt4-dev have anything to do with a shutdown splash screen/
<glaucous> johnflux: Got it, then I just have to set uic to use qt4 uic (which I found), instead of qt3
<glaucous> Which actually was called uic-qt4
<glaucous> buntunub: No it does not. :)
<tecnivoro> nm]
<surunveri> hey
<surunveri> anynoe could helpme out with making midi files playable with kubuntu
<surunveri> i followed someone's advice and gotthis program named rosegarden
<surunveri> which seems to open the midi files and play them
<surunveri> but no sound is produced
<surunveri> so idk
<surunveri> :D
<v3nd3tta``> doesn't amarok play midi files?
<DaskreecH> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<cwh1> I am working on a a PC with VM Virtual Box and kubuntu installed. Is there a way to minimize the windows so they do not take up the entire screen?
<cwh1> I am working on a a PC with VM Virtual Box and kubuntu installed. Is there a way to minimize the windows so they do not take up the entire screen within kubuntu?
<glaucous> What is the command that is run when using "Run Command" with Alt+F2? Trying to start plasma-desktop, which doesn't seem to work when making a script with "plasma-desktop"
<surunveri> gah why is this midi thing so complicated 8D
<glaucous> (glaucous) Never mind what I said.
<user1_> http://www.kubuntu.es
<user1_> http://www.ubuntu.es/
<surunveri> i did just about what the guide said and midi files still dont work
<surunveri> seriously after using experience with kubuntu i cant help but think that linux is the antithesis of a userfriendly OS :D
<surunveri> which is equal to complaining but i just dont understand why this thing also had to be so hard when i cant even imagine that achieving a goal like "play audio file of type X" could ever become complicated using windows D:
<surunveri> ok i got it playing now but not from rosegardern or amarok but isntead from terminal by typing timidity
<surunveri> which is completely useless considering i have this html midifile library that you can open with browser and open each midi file from the library separately and if they cant be opened that way it's the same as nothing when considering teh purpose of the library ::::|
<surunveri> so anyone got any idea how to make those midi files playable using 'open with program....' and selecting the correct program then?
<ArGGu^^> surunveri http://theubuntunews.blogspot.com/2010/08/kmid2-alternative-to-vanbasco-on-ubuntu.html
<surunveri> thx
<ArGGu^^> I think you can configure kmid to use timidity
<JohnFlux> Bah, someone help me please, my system is oh so screwed up :-/
<Ahmuck> got a bit of a problem.  did a cdrom upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4 and now i have no desktop except notifications
<Ahmuck> any idea how to bring my taskbar, menu, etc. back?
<ArGGu^^> Ahmuck you could erase all you kde config
<Ahmuck> what are the implications of this?
<ArGGu^^> Not sure will it help
<surunveri> kk thx arggu it works
<Ahmuck> what do i loose by erasing kde config?
<Ahmuck> logs?
<Ahmuck> ArGGu^^: r u talking about .kde ?
<ArGGu^^> yes
<Ahmuck> k, i'll have to backup some apps, such as konverstation logs, etc.
<Ahmuck> ls -a
<ArGGu^^> Ahmuck you can also create new user and login with it
<ArGGu^^> If it works then the problem is in config
<Ahmuck> i dumped the config, but now i have nothing ...
<Ahmuck> just a black screen
<Ahmuck> desktop wallpaper is black
<DaskreecH> Ahmuck: how did you do it? easiest way is open a konsole and type kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 5 &&  mv ~/.kde ~/kdeconfig.bak && plasma-desktop
<Ahmuck> DaskreecH: rm -rf .kde
<Ahmuck> but it's a mute point now
<Ahmuck> i went to feel the heatsink, hit the thermaltake fan, and broke the proc fan.  now it's vibrating so bad that i'm going to have to order a new fan
<DaskreecH> Ahmuck: Umm that has all your mail
<DaskreecH> Probably should be a little less drastic in future :) renaming works
<Kage> How do I get it so dragon can play DVDs?
<Ahmuck> only if i used kmail, correct
<KingRollo> gr33tZ
<now1da13> Got Ubuntu 10.04 today, and like it so far.
<Matt___> Good Afternoon
<Matt___> I have a question about VNC Server if anyone can help
<da186> Just ask the question , don't ask to ask a question.
<MichealH> !ask | Matt___
<ubottu> Matt___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MichealH> Toolate :/
<KingRollo> Gr33tZ
<KingRollo> can anyone help with my Kubuntu please... when I press Alt-Tab to switch between windows they are displayed in the left corner of the screen, not like they should be, centered...
<KingRollo> ping
<oracle> Are KDE3 apps still compliable?
<KingRollo> mmh, the quit buck ;D
<KingRollo> aiiiight
<KingRollo> of 2 new horizons
<bloodsmith> yo!
<ran_> yo
<bloodsmith> is there anyone that could reccomend some actual good games for kubuntu? I've got the standard card/minesweeper lot, but I want something to catch my attention
<bloodsmith> got globulation2 as well...
<bloodsmith> got globulation2 as well...
<al_> osmos
<apachelogger> bouncy ball ;)
 * apachelogger is wondering if we actually have that in kubuntu
<al_> Overgrowth or Penumbra
<bloodsmith> i keep looking on google too, but the internet is a vast place, and you know how google is, just crams everything at you at once. on top of that, im not sure what kind of game i really want... thanks for the suggestions though, im checking them out now. keep them coming!
<bloodsmith> al: downloadable through adept or package manager? or do I have to download off of sourceforge and set it up
<apachelogger> oh, we doo have bouncy ball :D
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/bouncyball.ogv
<bloodsmith> question: should i download the .deb, .rpm, or .tar? I dont know diddly squat on how to install those anyways, tried and failed on other things before...
<apachelogger> bloodsmith: deb
<bloodsmith> ty
<apachelogger> bloodsmith: if you click on the deb an application should popup that helps you with installing it
<bloodsmith> hmm... lemme try, thanks
<chrit_> hey
<bloodsmith> ah, there it goes
<bloodsmith> howey
<bloodsmith> howdy***
<chrit_> everithings good
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.04.1 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-and-kubuntu-netbook-10041 | KDE SC 4.5: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<bloodsmith> woOoOow... my computer sucks... la-a-a-a-gg-g-g-g-ging the game like hell...
<bloodsmith> ok, lets try this then. I have a laptop, a satellite to be specific, and ive got kubuntu 10 running on it. now that thats out of the way, how about some games that wont eat performance like a fat kid on a happymeal. any suggestions now? lol
<apachelogger> any good game will require good hardware ;)
<bloodsmith> yes, this i know. I, however, am a cheap bastard, and dont have the money to blow anyways. one day I shall, but i need a new job, blah blah blah. in the meantime, i just want something to kill freetime. porn only does so much for so long, you see.
<DarthFrog> Games of a previous generation will be less demanding of resources.
 * DarthFrog recommends Frozen Bubble.
<bloodsmith> indeed. again, my problem lies in the fact that im a console gamer for the most part. have that already, put in 10 hrs or so on gameplay, got bored with it
<bloodsmith> hmm... wonder if it would be worth running wine to get ahold of some windows games... prolly not...
<HeadshotDaniel> Hi! :D
<DarthFrog> Civ 4 runs great under wine.
<HeadshotDaniel> Really?
<HeadshotDaniel> I haven't got many of my Windows Programs to work. :(
<HeadshotDaniel> How can I get better... Ummm, theres really no word for this except to sound stupid...
<HeadshotDaniel> How can I get more programs comaptible under Wine under Linux?
<HeadshotDaniel> God dam.n it!
<DarthFrog> !wine | HeadshotDaniel
<ubottu> HeadshotDaniel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<HeadshotDaniel> Mac.
<HeadshotDaniel> MAC
<bloodsmith> ah, well thanks guys, im just gonna try World of Goo in wine and see if it will work with my comp. Appreciate the help
#kubuntu 2010-08-29
<wea0> I recently upgraded from karmic to lucid. Since that upgrade my system performance has decreased severely. Doing basically anything in Dolphin can make it hang for ~10s and I can't even run Half-Life at a stable 60fps anymore.
<wea0> I have since upgraded to KDE 4.5 and kernel 2.6.35 but that has done nothing to remedy the situation. What can I do?
<wea0> I recently upgraded from kubuntu karmic to lucid. Since that upgrade my system performance has decreased severely. Doing basically anything in Dolphin can make it hang for ~10s and I can't even run Half-Life at a stable 60fps anymore.
<wea0> I have since upgraded to KDE 4.5 and kernel 2.6.35 but that has done nothing to remedy the situation. What can I do?
<skierpage> 10.04 user here, I'm no longer getting notifications in my Plasma panel on hardware events (like insert USB drive)
<skierpage> What was the panel widget or system tray option that showed these?  Or is something else wrong.
<wea0> device notifier widget <-
<skierpage> wea0, that was it, thanks a lot! (I was looking at System Tray Settings >Hardware Control)  I wish there was a "default Kubuntu panel contents and settings" page, every month I somehow lose it.
<apachelogger> skierpage: in 10.10 you will be able to create a default panel
<apachelogger> so you could remove your broken one and add a default one and be done with it ;)
<apachelogger> however I think not loosing settings would be the ultimate option here :)
<wea0> You could try to backup plasma-desktop-appletsrc and restore it if your panel changes randomly. (Although that would also restore all your desktop widgets to the backed up state)
<skierpage> Sounds promising.
<skierpage> I see KDE 4.5 packages are available for 10.04, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45 , any comments?
<skierpage> Does regular update not offer these because 10.04 is a long-term release, or because KDE 4.5 on 10.04 has issues?
<wea0> During a release cycle package updates via the main repositories contain only bugfixes for the version of the program that was initially included with the release. Newer versions are available only through backports repositorys. This is not specific to KDE.
<wea0> There are however some bugs with the KDE4.5 packages, e.g. bug 615865 and bug 615902.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615865 in Kubuntu PPA "Blackscreen after login, after update to kde 4.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615902 in Kubuntu PPA "Upgrade to KDE SC 4.5 blocked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615902
<wea0> I recently upgraded from kubuntu karmic to lucid. Since that upgrade my system performance has decreased severely. Doing basically anything in Dolphin can make it hang for ~10s and I can't even run Half-Life at a stable 60fps anymore.
<al_> wea0 maybe you should check what modules have you loaded
<al_> probably in the upgrade you lost your video card propietary driver config
<wea0> I am running the latest binary driver from nvidia.com. Reinstalled it after the upgrade.
<wea0> anyway, here you go: http://pastebin.ca/1928086
<al_> mmm, weird indeed
<al_> did you checked the Xorg log ?
<al_> only one thing could happen: Xorg version upgraded, old config needs reconfiguration
<drunkncrew> hello everyone
<al_> wea0   | WW  // EE
<al_> grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<al_> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wea0> al_: Log shows nvidia module being loaded, no errors, one unrelated warning (cyrillic font directory does not exist)
<drunkncrew> I am new to KDE, long time Gnome user, but have only used KDE for about a day and am loving it. I have a question regarding Dolphin file manager. I opened Dolphin and went to (Settings-Configure Dolphin) and then went to the services menu and installed a few new services (e.g. convert RPM to DEB). I installed the service and clicked "apply" and then "ok". The problem I'm having is that I'm not seeing this new service in the
<drunkncrew>  right click menu when I right click on an RPM file. I have also installed a few other services and am not seeing either of them in the right click menu eigther. Is there something that I didn't do that I should have to see these new services in the right click menus or do services just show up somewhere else? Any help is highly appreciated.
<wea0> al_: For what it's worth, glxgears gives 10000/5s with compositing on and 60000/5s with compositing off.
<drunkncrew> Also, all the services that I installed, show to be correctly installed when I go back to the install new services dialog
<wea0> However, very simple things can cause huge CPU load. Repeatedly max/minimizing a window causes 100% utilization of one CPU core by the Xorg process (even with compositing turned off).
<wea0> That doesn't sound normal to me. Does repeated max/minimizing cause hight CPU load for any of you?
<wea0> drunkncrew: Services appear in the "Actions" submenu of the context menu.
<drunkncrew> wea0: thanks for the reply. I just checked the actions submenu and it doesn't show any of the new services that I installed, even when I right click on the type of file that is related to that specific service that I installed. Is there something else I shold be doing when installing the new services via the configure dolphin menus?
<wea0> drunkncrew: Works for me. For example I have installed the image2pdf service from the get new services dialog and it shows up for any image, without me having to configure anything.
<wea0> (using lucid kde4.5 btw.)
<drunkncrew> wea0: I'm using the same version you are, but it's not working for me :(. Thanks for the help though
<wea0> drunkncrew: Services that you installed should show up in ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/ if they don't, try downloading the file manually and putting it there.
<Marcus_> Hey, I had some questions I'm really new to linux.
<drunkncrew> wea0: ya, I just looked in that folder and there is only one file "nsplugins.desktop" and none of the other services that I installed from the configure dolphin window show up there
<Marcus_> I'm dualbooting my Kubuntu on my laptop (i'm on my pc atm) and i was wondering is there a way i can put a version of it on a USB, so that i just plug it into any computer i want, and run it like a regular program ( i would be doing this on windows comps)
<drunkncrew> Marcus_: go to konsole and install ( usb-creator)  that will let you make a bootable USB with kubuntu's ISO
<drunkncrew> Marcus_: or look for it in kpackageit
<Marcus_> ok, another question I set my partition to half and half using the Kubuntu installer, it's been resizing it for 20 minutes, It's still at zero Have any Ideas?
<wea0> drunkncrew: Download the service desktop file from one of those listings:
<wea0> http://download.kde.org/khotnewstuff/servicemenu/servicemenu.xml
<wea0> http://download.kde.org/khotnewstuff/servicemenu/servicemenu-downloads.xml
<wea0> then put it in ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/ and restart dolphin
<drunkncrew> wea0: are you wanting me to download ( service.desktop) file, or are you wanting me to download an archive? I dont see (service.desktop) on either of those pages
<wea0> You search the listings for the service you want to install. There you will find the download link.
<wea0> E.g. you want image2pdf, then you will see that the download link is http://download.kde.org/khotnewstuff/servicemenu/downloads/118537-image2pdf.desktop
<drunkncrew> wea0: k, just downloaded a .dektop file and placed it in the directory you told me to and made the file exectuable, but no dice
<wea0> You put it in ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/ and restarted Dolphin? Worked for me.
<drunkncrew> wea0: ok, the manual installation worked this time, Thanks for all yoru help
<wea0> hooray ;)
<drunkncrew> just wish I could get the other way to work though, but hey, I'm fine with this, thanks again man
<wea0> OK, now you need to solve my problem ;)
<wea0> I recently upgraded from kubuntu karmic to lucid. Since that upgrade my system performance has decreased severely. Doing basically anything in Dolphin can make it hang for ~10s and I can't even run Half-Life at a stable 60fps anymore.
<drunkncrew> wea0: I just found out where the services were being saved to when I tried to install them via the configure menu in dolphin ( /home/drunkncrew/.kde/share/apps/servicemenu-download/) when I pressed install service, it only downloaded the archive file but did not install them. I'm glad I fingered it out. But couldn't have done it w/o your help.
<drunkncrew> wea0: is it just dolphin that crashes your system or is it everything?
<wea0> dolphin seems to be the only program that has those 10s hangs. Doesn't crash though
<wea0> However, very simple things can cause huge CPU load. Repeatedly max/minimizing a window causes 100% utilization of one CPU core by the Xorg process (even with compositing turned off).
<SHJordan> hi
<SHJordan> can anyone explain me how to edit auto eth0 on 10.04?
<ListedasWanted> hi i have a creative Supreme FX X-Fi sound card and would like to know if i can get drivers for linux distro? I tried their website but the card isnt listed there anymore
<SHJordan> hi
<SHJordan> can anyone explain me how to edit auto eth0 on 10.04?
<hans__> hola ?
<hans__> hello ?
<hans__> any there ?
<hans__> i need some Help !
<hourglasss> I am trying to install kubuntu for the first time (well run a live session at least) and after a few miniutes the little dots on the loading thing stop moving, after rebooting a couble of times i waited 3hrs, no response... any1 have any ideas?
<hourglasss> ... any1 home
<otto__> how can i have sound from one application on the left channel and sound from another on the right channel?
<rodeo_> Hello Any one?
<rodeo_> I had installed kubuntu desktop over ubuntu, but even after restarting I am not able to get the kubuntu
<al_> auto eth0 ?   /etc/network/interfaces
<Khaotic> yo, i need an ftp server
<jussi> !ftpd | Khaotic
<ubottu> Khaotic: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Khaotic> jussi you familiar with proftpd?
<jussi> Khaotic: no, but If you install open sshserver you get sftp incliuded by default, much more secure...
<Khaotic> !FTP
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Khaotic> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Khaotic> omg how do i set up an ftp server
<johnny_> is there any difference installing from the alternate installer disc versus the live cd disc?  how difficult is it to install from the alternate installer?
<johnny_> i care not for the graphical installer, but i want the same system setup at the end of the installation as the live cd one.
<DarkriftX> Khaotic: install one and run it
<DarkriftX> johnny_: id expect both will give same setup
<DarkriftX> maybe slightly diff boot
<DarkriftX> live cd boots to the live version unless told to install
<johnny_> DarkriftX: Hmm okay thanks.
<DarkriftX> it installs via gui. the non gui version (which i normally use) just boots to a semi gui installer
<DarkriftX> so one installs via an app from the live cd desktop, the toher installs via a bootable gui
<johnny_> Yeah I'm aware of that. I'm just curious if there's a difference between the final setup is all.
<DarkriftX> although i havent installed via livecd in 4 years so it might have changed
<DarkriftX> i wuold really doubt it
<johnny_> I plan to use the alternate install cd.
<DarkriftX> wouldnt make sense for that to be the case
<johnny_> Okay great. Thanks a lot.
<DarkriftX> would be a support nightmare :P
<johnny_> I would imagine as well. Just wanted to make sure. :)
<Khaotic> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> I'm using KDE 4.5.0 in lucid-backports, and konsole, konversation, etc work.  But if I run plasma-desktop it crashes
<JohnFlux> plasma-desktop: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_plasma-desktop.so: undefineplasma-desktop: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_plasma-desktop.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6Plasma6Corona12mapAnimationENS_8Animator9AnimationES2_d symbol: _ZN6Plasma6Corona12mapAnimationENS_8Animator9AnimationES2_
<JohnFlux>  /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_plasma-desktop.so   is in plasma-desktop, and I have version: 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2      installed
<JohnFlux> hmm but libplasma3 is 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<JohnFlux> is anyone else running kde 4.5 from backports?  could they check the version numbers on their system please?
<ohhok> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ohhok> I own 1.6 Intel Core 2 Duo and I want to install Ubuntu, Is there any solution ?
<ohhok> is there any version of Linux which is compatible with my Intel Core2Duo
<ohhok> is there any version of Linux which is compatible with my Intel Core2Duo ?
<maco> kubuntu works fine with core 2 duo
<maco> i have a laptop with one sitting over there *points 1 metre to the right*
<ohhok> maco could you tell me the best compatible version which is available for my PC.. I need the link please
<maco> either 32bit or 64bit will both work fine
<maco> http://kubuntu.org just click the "get kubuntu" button
<ohhok> ok from where i can get the them ?
<maco> download the iso, burn it to a cd, and then boot from the cd
<ohhok> I have already download the 1 from www.ubuntu.com, But its not fully functioaning
<maco> oh?
<maco> how is it not functioning?
<maco> i doubt its related to the cpu
<maco> ohhok: its past my bedtime. i'm dragging apachelogger in here to help you
<apachelogger> good morning o/
<ohhok> hello does any body know which kind of hard drives youtube is using ?
<apachelogger> ohhok: various I would suppose, why do you ask?
<ohhok> how they manage too much uploaded data daily ?
<ohhok> i am asking just for general knowledge
<apachelogger> ohhok: Google has a vast resource of both bandwith and storage, so I doubt it is much of a problem for them ;)
<ohhok> yah i am trying but i am not getting the proper anwer from that resource
<apachelogger> ohhok: it is a bit off topic here, but there are means to channel this easily ... for example you can have a server only accept upload requests and then redirect those requests to different servers (which is probably how youtube does it)
<ohhok> thats why i came here because may b some one having proper answer
<apachelogger> so you have like upload.example.com which really just redirects the upload request to storagenode192.example.com
<ohhok> i c
<apachelogger> the retrival operation would then go the other way around
<ohhok> but wht about hard drives ? how much hard drives they using ?
<ohhok> or they using only one hard drive ?
<apachelogger> you have playback.example.com which redirects your playback request to say cache11.example.com, which is then accessing storagenode192.example.com to get the data
<apachelogger> ohhok: multiple hard drives, on multiple servers
<ohhok> Are they the same hard drives like a pc holds for home usage.. or they are the specific ones
<apachelogger> ohhok: Wikimedia (the organization behind e.g. wikipedia) got nicely documented server setup http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Wikimedia_servers
<ohhok> ok Thank apachelogger, Let me check it out
<apachelogger> ohhok: that is difficult to answer without insight ... but they could very well be regular hard drives
<apachelogger> more likely they are however slower
<skafti> Hello
<skafti> can someone direct me with players
<skafti> having a proplem playing dvdś
<skafti> get automatic choice of kaffeine
<mfraz74> what problem?
<skafti> when i insert dvd i get a choice of playing with kaffeine (which does not work.  If i go to configure i get the choice of adding filetypes mounted and unmounted s*** were do i find for exp. vlc ?
<skafti> dunno how to do this
<skafti> someone there that can help me ?
<Peace-> skafti: ^?
<skafti> yep peace :
<skafti> just a cronical noobee :)
<skafti> śorry
<skafti> when i insert dvd i get a choice of playing with kaffeine (which does not work.  If i go to configure i get the choice of adding filetypes mounted and unmounted s*** were do i find for exp. vlc ?
<Peace-> skafti: menu bar of kde
<Peace-> search kpackagekit
<Peace-> that is the installer
<Peace-> when you get it open search vlc
<Peace-> select it and install it
<Peace-> but...
<Peace-> read this
<Peace-> !restrictedformats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skafti> i have vlc
<muesli> how to pair a bluetooth keyboard with my system using kde4?
<muesli> i tried using the bluetooth device wizard and i told me it paired with my keyboard. except it never asked for a pin?
<skafti> sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh: command not found
<Peace-> muesli: sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer bluez-utils kdebluetooth libbluetooth3 python-bluez libmulticobex1 libobexftp0 libopenobex1 obex-data-server obexd-client python-obexftp obexfs
<skafti> why is that
<Peace-> skafti: i dunno add medibuntu repositopry
<apachelogger> skafti: I think the error says it all
<Peace-> installl kubuntu-restricted-extras
<skafti> hehe i whish it would tell me that :) just a jerk with a laptop
<Peace-> read the documentation about restricted formats
<Peace-> and you should be able to get every damned multimedia files opened by whatever player yoy choose
<muesli> Peace-: bluetooth is working fine, it's more of a user interface problem
<muesli> i can see the keyboard when i run hcitool and i can find it in the device manager
<muesli> but after clicking "next" (no other choice really) twice, it tells me "yeah, it's working" when it really isn't
<muesli> it should tell me to enter a pin on the keyboard or something and check back for that pin
<Peace-> i dunno read this this is what i know about the problem
<Peace-> maybe can help you
<Peace-> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/01/31/kbluetoothdoesnt-receive-files/
<muesli> cheers
<muesli> will report a bug, tho
<muesli> got it running after editing hcid.conf manually
<Peace-> becasue i think bluethoot has some trouble
<Peace-> missing package ..
<Peace-> anyway if you have installed everything i said should work
<Peace-> after that i dunno
<mae_tae> hi, what the cause of transfer timed out of TFTP?
<sheytan> Hey i can't export photos to flckr using gwenvew. It says something about 'frob'
<Naktibalda> hi
<Naktibalda> every time when I login, I am asked for password by kdesudo, it looks like it's used to play welcome sound :)
<Naktibalda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/485419/
<SHJordan> how do i create new users on kubuntu?
<Naktibalda> type 'User management' in start menu search field
<jjman> I've got a new install of Kubuntu 10.04,  but its not saving my session status upon reboot/shutdown.   It does on my laptop.  Is there a way i can force it too?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<aleksandar> hi
<jtheuer> how to I manually run the kde update manager in order to update to lucid? The first time there was an icon in the tray, now there isn't any more
<troopperi> jtheuer: wich version of ubuntu you are using?
<BluesKaj> !upgrade |jtheuer
<ubottu> jtheuer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<german> hola
<blaze> where is polkit policies configuratin applet on kubuntu lucid?
<larry> anyone know of a better player than amarok
<blaze> yep, it's moc
<larry> moc is a player
<larry> i need a music player
<larry> well quess know one know's thanks anyway god bless
<BluesKaj> blaze, moc is fine cli freaks , but let's be practical, very few ppl want a player that has to be run in the terminal
<bighamz> i need help
<bighamz> im gettting an error while using wubi
<bighamz> the root file system one
<bighamz> i know im supposed to put / for root but how do i get there?
<BluesKaj> bighamz, pls expalin what you're trying to do
<TommyMann> I'm having trouble installing flash because I'm 64 bit
<TommyMann> how do I get it to install x86 style
<hazamonzo__> Hey folks. My kubuntu taskbars or... panels have disappeared.. how might i get them back. A restart should do it but im trying to avoid restarting my computer
<RickiiBETA> anyone know much about ubuntu tweak/ changing the default folders?
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo__, right click on the desktop , add panel
<hazamonzo__> BluesKaj: Im afraid i think something has crashed mate
<hazamonzo__> All my applications are here but no desktop widgets or panels
<hazamonzo__> I can alt tab between apps but thats about it
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo__, are you one of those guys afraid to reboot , cuz you think it damages your pc ?
<hazamonzo__> BluesKaj: Oh no. Im one of those guys that has alot of applications loaded because i do alot of development work
<hazamonzo__> Restarting is a pain in the butt :)
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo__, well doid you comsider that having so many apps loaded may have helped cause the crash :)
<hazamonzo__> BluesKaj: Hehehe. Maybe. But i can't avoid that. :)
<hazamonzo__> BluesKaj: Anyway... i was looking to see if what the command might be to "restart" the KDE desktop or so
<hazamonzo__> Im pretty sure ive had to do it in the past because of a similar problem
<TommyMann> anybody know how to get flash working on 64bit os
<DarthFrog> hazamonzo__: You can try "plasma-desktop" but I don't know if it'll restart your panels.
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo__, all I can suggest is ctrl+alt+f1 , sudo servicekdm stop (stops X) , then sudo service kdm start , then relogin
<hazamonzo__> Yes!!!
<hazamonzo__>  thats is DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> hazamonzo__: Did it work?
<hazamonzo__> BluesKaj: Thanks for your help too but it was plasma-desktop i was looking for
<hazamonzo__> DarthFrog: Thank you
<BluesKaj> good tip DarthFrog , din't think it was that simple :)
 * DarthFrog finds simple solutions for I'm a simple fellow. :-)  Modest, too!
<hazamonzo__> I like simple solutions :)
<hazamonzo__> Thanks :)
<DarthFrog> Your welcome.  I take it that restarted your panel?
<BluesKaj> I guess ia32-libs is no longer supported ...been searching but I gyess it disappeared with 64 bit flash support
<TommyMann> how do I get 64flash then?
<hazamonzo__> DarthFrog: Yeah exactly. I have panels on the top and bottom of the screen. Plus some widgets on the desktop
<hazamonzo__> They just disappear for no reason while im using kde
<hazamonzo__> that command was exactly the one i was looking for
<hazamonzo__> TommyMann: See what i would do? Tell people what you have tried already and the problems you have had
<hazamonzo__> that way people can help you a little better
<TommyMann> all I tried was running both the tar and deb from adobe because youtube said I needed a flash update
<RickiiBETA> help for changing default folders?
<DarthFrog> RickiiBETA: Have a poke through System Settings and see what you come up with.
<glaucous> I have to reset the settings of composition effects, in what subfolder of .kde do the settings exist?
<hazamonzo__> TommyMann: I think you might have better luck with the flash that comes packages with kubuntu
<TommyMann> my repos are empty
<hazamonzo__> i think you might want to try the flash non-free in the package manager for kubuntu
<TommyMann> it's weird
<akssps011> Where can I find theshared folder between host(win) and guest(kubuntu) on a virtual box
<TommyMann> I used kubuntu back in 6 but my comp died and this is my first comp since
<TommyMann> and stuff is different
<akssps011> I have set up the shared folder, but I didn't find it anywhere in kubuntu
<TommyMann> why doesn't the package manager list everything or is that jacked up
<BluesKaj> TommyMann, you can try nspluginwrapper with 32 bit flash , some ppl had success with it
<DarthFrog> akssps011: Why don't you put something in the vbox Shared Folder, then search for it in the host OS?
<RickiiBETA> DarthFrog: i looked and didn't find anything, so i got Ubuntu Tweak, but it isn't working
<DarthFrog> RickiiBETA: What exactly are you trying to do?
<akssps011> DarthFrog: vbox shared folder is in the host only
<akssps011> DarthFrog: I tried searching for the shared folder in guest using find / -name <sharedfolder name> but nothing turned up
<BluesKaj> akssps011, try dropbox ..it has a free option
<akssps011> dropbox ?
<DarthFrog> akssps011: Host OS is Windows?  Then the shared folder will be a SMB share and you will have to browse it.  Or mount it in the Linux vbox.
<BluesKaj> it's a web app , but it works well for sharing folders between linux and other OS's , akssps011
<DarthFrog> akssps011: In your Kubuntu vbox, open konqueror and browse this URL: smb:/
<RickiiBETA> DarthFrog: http://imgur.com/VYKOE.png
<TommyMann> how do  I add new programs or packages from repos?
<RickiiBETA> I want to change the default folders for downloads, music, documents, pictures, etc that show up under places and in naut
<akssps011> DarthFrog: it says, unable to find any workgroups in your localnetwork
<DarthFrog> RickiiBETA: Are you running GNOME or KDE?
<RickiiBETA> from the ss you can see that i have changed it in ubuntu tweak, but it's still the same in naut
<RickiiBETA> idk, noob
<akssps011> DarthFrog: "this might be caused by an enabled firewall"
<DarthFrog> akssps011: Nope.
<DarthFrog> RickiiBETA: Are you running Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<akssps011> DarthFrog: ah, it was the remaining part of the error:)
<RickiiBETA> ubuntu
<DarthFrog> RickiiBETA: You're in the wrong place, my friend. :-)  This channel is for Kubuntu.  You want to ask in #Ubuntu.
<RickiiBETA> oops
<RickiiBETA> ty
<prower> hello again :> i've been encountering a few weird bugs since i switched over to kde from gnome...one i've just noticed is that if i play a video in vlc the screensaver is suspended (which it should be :>), but after closing the program it remains suspended...you can still lock the screen manually though. Anyone else seen this, or worked around it possibly? ;>
<BluesKaj> TommyMann, first of all open settings/software sources, enable all repositories in ubuntu softer and other software sources , except the cdrom
<BluesKaj> err system/software sources
<BluesKaj> hmm this KB battery is dying
<TommyMann> everything looks open under settings in kpackagemanager
<BluesKaj> TommyMann, lookin system/software sources, make sure canonical partners and other software sources are enabled
<TommyMann> everything is checked
<TommyMann> I'm changing from US server to main server
<DarthFrog> Will make no difference.
<DarthFrog> TommyMann: What happens with this command? "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<TommyMann> DarthFrog I got the flash issue fixed through adobes resources, I'm just freaked out about the lack of packages in kpackagemanager
<TommyMann> is there another package manager I can apt-get
<TommyMann> to see if I have any connection
<DarthFrog> TommyMann: synaptic
<TommyMann> thank you that's what I used to use and couldn't remember the name
<TommyMann> apt-get works
<BluesKaj> it won't matter , TommyMann , your repositories are still the same, no matter which package manager you use
<BluesKaj> or even apt-get or aptitude , all rely on the same repos
<TommyMann> synaptic is kosher, the issue is kpackagemanager was listing nothing under packages
<TommyMann> synaptic is listing everything properly
<BluesKaj> sorry TommyMann , I forgot why kpackagekit is such a terrible app
 * BluesKaj keeps synaptic installed for reference
<TommyMann> is aptitude anynicer looking than synaptic
<TommyMann> what was the package manager on kde 3
<BluesKaj> TommyMann, aptitude ia terminal app
<TommyMann> lame
<TommyMann> what was the visual package manager from kde 3
<BluesKaj> sudo aptitude install package
<BluesKaj> adept
<TommyMann> is that thing still around
<ozzy> with epiphany or firefox browsers every time i go to runescape.com anything past front page and browser crashes...what meant be wrong?
<BluesKaj> yes i think so , but it's amess IMO
 * DarthFrog never liked Adept.
<DarthFrog> ozzy: Their HTML.
<ozzy> anyway for me to be able to go there?
<dan457> different browser?  opera, chromium....
<DarthFrog> Konqueror.
<ozzy> ok will try those..thank you
<DarthFrog> Yeah, Konq works.
<BluesKaj> ozzy, it requires the iced tea browser plugin
<DarthFrog> But so does Firefox. :-)
<ozzy> says i need java
<ozzy> maybe thats my problem all around then
<DarthFrog> Sounds like it.
<dan457> ;-)
<Spezi> hi guys, i'm planning to replace the hdd in my laptop with a bigger one. i have a kubuntu and a vista installation on it .. would it be possible to create a complete image of the hdd on an external device, write that image to the new hdd once i get it, then boot the system(s) and adjust the partition sizes w gparted to fit the larger hdd? if possible, is partimage or dd the perferable tool, or sth else?
<ozzy> thanks again
<ozzy> :)
<dan457> dd is slow but safest way to go.
<BluesKaj> ozzy, that need java prompt is incorrect..it just doesn't react properly to linux n=based browsers, that's a common incorrect message
<DarthFrog> Spezi: You could do it that way with Linux (though that's not the way I'd do it) but, dollars to doughnuts, you'll wind up having to re-install Windows.
<BluesKaj> err linux based browsers
<dan457> Since he'll still have his original drive, it's not like it's a problem if something goes wrong.  He can try again.
<BluesKaj> !ghost | Spezi
<ubottu> Spezi: If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<BluesKaj> oops wrong ghost
 * DarthFrog thinks that wasn't what BluesKaj intended. :-)
<Spezi> DarthFrog do you think windows would die due to the process of taking and rewriting the image or sth else?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, hehe , nmo kidding :)
<DarthFrog> Spezi: Personally, I think Windows will take any opportunity it can to cause problems.   And you won't get any support for it here.
<akssps011> BluesKaj: dropbox is aboon for me...thanks a lot
<akssps011> *a boon
<Spezi> of course ... i messed with windows a lot already though .. if at least my ubuntu installation would work afterwards, that would be enough to start with
<DarthFrog> Spezi: my advice:  Do a backup of your home directory.  Re-install Kubuntu on your new HD (after installing Windows first if you must).  Then restore your home directory.
<BluesKaj> akssps011, it's a simple fix , not as secure as accessing directly from one partition to another, but it works
<akssps011> BluesKaj: well worth the effort if I installed virtualbox, andd then kubuntu on that virtualbox and then hell lot of other apps, just to make a metapackage for offline use and then when shared folder didn't work in vbox :)
<Spezi> DarthFrog: ty, sounds like the best way to go ... though i'll maybe try the way i described first, just out of curiosity ;)
<DarthFrog> Spezi: Have fun. :-)
<Spezi> that's what i'm up to, tbh :D
<dan457> Spezi: Doesn't hurt to try it as long as you make no changes to your original disk.
<Spezi> definitely won't do that until i'm finished :)
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, is there a way to create a /home partiton on an existing install, the alternate install didn't seem to give that option when I partitioned the freespace with ext4 during the install
<BluesKaj> I have both on this server , but I'm hoping to change the setup on my old desktop
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Of course you can.  First, move /home to /home.bak.  Then "mkdir /home".  Then mount /home on your new partition.  Then copy (or better yet, rsync) /home.bak to /home.   To make this permanent, write the appropriate parameters in /etc/fstab.
<DarthFrog> This is my fstab line:  /dev/sdc1 /home          ext4 defaults 0 0
<James147> DarthFrog: ^^ dose that need to be done from a live cd? or at least while kde is not running due to programs trying to acces files in /home?
<DarthFrog> James147: Umm, don't have anything running? :-)  You can do it on the fly.
<James147> DarthFrog: I have a sep /home :) just know mount complains when you try to unmount it... so I assumed moving it could cause problems as well
<DarthFrog> I'd do it from a TTY session though. (i.e. CTL-ALT-F1).
<James147> Yeah, logout and tty should be enough... just wanted to check :)
<BluesKaj> ok cool , thanks DarthFrog ..BBL
<BluesKaj> I'll login back in here on the desktop pc
<DarthFrog> James147: Don't know about that.  Unmounting will be problematical and would need to be forced.   Never tried renaming a mounted partition.
<James147> DarthFrog: I ment generally for just moving /home ^^ (mentioned mounting as as I thourght it might be a problem)
<DarthFrog> James147: It shouldn't be an issue.  I've done it with /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin and /usr/sbin on my servers.
<DarthFrog>  /bin is tricky. :-)
<James147> :)
<DarthFrog> But mounting them on individual partitions allows me to mount them ro and chattr +i.
<DarthFrog> So that if the server does get cracked, the black hat can't install a rootkit.  I also mount /tmp as nodev, nosuid, noexec.
<DarthFrog> Insecure HTML code is *always* a problem.
<ade> hello
<ade> i was wondering if anyone has experience with this error in kdm startup - x-terminal-emulator: Fatal IO error: client killed
<Scherenhaenden> hi everybody... i have a small question...
<Scherenhaenden> i trying to do a boot usb stick
<Scherenhaenden> but i dont know why is not working
<Scherenhaenden> i did a partition fat32 bootable... i took the file from the bootable cd... copy and paste in usb
<Scherenhaenden> but is not booting
<tommytomtom> I just killed my kontact program.  It refuses to start.  I removed all the addressbooks and that was the beginning of the end.  Any suggestions?
<James147> Scherenhaenden: what are you trying to boot? and why is it not booting (where does it get stuck?)
<Scherenhaenden> well... when i wanna but my stick... it doesnt boot
<Scherenhaenden> im trying to do an boot usb  from opensuse
<Scherenhaenden> cuz i have kubuntu
<Scherenhaenden> but i need in another partition opensuse... cuz the school
<James147> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tommytomtom> I tried apt-get --reinstall install kontact    but it does not help. Tried the same thing with kaddressbook and anakondi-server
<Scherenhaenden> THANKS
<Scherenhaenden> ill search
<James147> tommytomtom: try creating anew user... if it works for them then it is mostlikly a config error in ~/
<tommytomtom> hmm. sounds like a good idea.  What is the quickest way to create a new user....
<James147> tommytomtom: "sudo adduser USERNAME"
<tommytomtom> thanks!  ;-)
<James147> (replacing USERNAME with teh desired username (without numbers and preferbally all lower case)
<tommytomtom> james:  what was the command again to create a new user??
<James147> tommytomtom: sudo adduser
<James147> (with the username as well)
<tommytomtom> got it.  now it is done.  just need to login again. bye
<buntunub> hi. i are there any options in the system configu utility to add or change the bootup or shutdown splash screen?
<BluesKaj> buntunub, system settings/workspace appearance
<James147> that is the login splash ^^ there is no gui for configuring the boot up splash...
<BluesKaj> buntunub:  if you're looking for a grub2 splash image > http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-change-grub2-grub-pc-splash-image.html
<buntunub> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> buntunub: hope it works for you, it's a bit of work just for a few secs viewing
<James147> buntunub: note also this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html for the grub>kdm splash :)
<TommyMann> I just realised I don't have any sound
<Peace-> TommyMann: alsamixer in the konsole
<Peace-> alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> should be better
<TommyMann> thank you sir, PCM was off
<Peace-> :)
<slow-motion> hi
<Enzoplex> Hello everyone. I'm having an issue with GRUB. The error message I receive is "error: the symbol `grub_puts_` not found".
<Enzoplex> I am trying to restore GRUB, but when I get to "insmod /boot/grub/linux.mod", I get the same error message.
<DarthFrog> Enzoplex: Are you restoring GRUB by "sudo grub-install"?
<Peace-> !grub | Enzoplex
<ubottu> Enzoplex: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Enzoplex> DarthFrog: I can't get that far. I'm at the "grub rescue>" prompt
<DarthFrog> Enzoplex: Ah.  Follow the link that Peace had the bot give you on howto restore GRUB.
<Enzoplex> Peace-: That would be helful, but I get the same error when trying to load the linux.mod file
<Peace-> Enzoplex: use a dvd live or a cd live
<DarthFrog> Enzoplex:  In a nutshell, boot from a LiveCD, mount your Linux system, do a bind mount on /dev, /proc & /sys to the linux mount, then chroot to the linux mount.  Run grub-install from the chroot environment.
<Enzoplex> What is a "bind mount"?
<DarthFrog> mount -bind /dev <linux mount point>/dev
<DarthFrog> i.e. bind the LiveCD dev, proc & sys to the mounted linux system.
<DarthFrog> so that when you're chroot'ed, it has access to the necessary resources.
<Enzoplex> Booting from the LiveCD
<Enzoplex> Uh....
<Enzoplex> So maybe not
<Enzoplex> I think it just "fixed" itself. I rebooted to get the LiveCD going. Turns out I don't have it set to CD first. I then get the GRUB menu. But now, I have the "(initramfs)" prompt.
<Enzoplex> I think the latest kernel is an issue on my desktop. I loaded up the previous kernel and all seems well.
<Enzoplex> DarthFrog: Per your initial inquiry, should I run "sudo grub-install" and have GRUB re-built?
<DarthFrog> Enzoplex: Well, if you're booted into your system, you shouldn't need to.  You can try "sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a" and then "sudo apt-get -f install" and see if that fixes any problems.
<Enzoplex> DarthFrog: OK. I will do that now. Thank you.
<DarthFrog> "sudo dpkg --configure -a", sorry, not --reconfigure.
<Enzoplex> lol. I was just about to ask about that
<Enzoplex> Nothing came back, so I'm guessing that everything is fine.
<Enzoplex> Thank you DarthFrog
<hagabaka> ugh
<hagabaka> is it possible to skip compiling other bindings if I just want to build packages for ruby kde bindings?
<sergio> !canali
<slow-motion> n8
<Makuseru> Hi, im having a problem. I restarted my computer this morning, and when it started back up a popup opened and said "Removed Sound Devices" and listed under it is every sound device. And if i go into Multimedia in system settings everything is grayed out except for "Jack Audio Connection Kit" How can i get all my other devices back so i can have sound again?
<chris____> Hi , Is enyone help me to get a fix IP address ? thanks
<James147> chris____: Follow this: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319 (adjusting the values to your needs)
<chris____> thanks , I am using this network manager on Kunbuntu 10.04, should I still play with the /etc/network/interfaces file ?, I would rather use the GUI tool , but my problem is that if I create a new connection with a fix IP address, it works but the new address is not the default one when I reboot (DHCP address again) nay input ?
<elias_> hola
<elias_> alguien por alli
<maco> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Makuseru> Hi, im having some sound problems. I restarted and now kubuntu has forgotten about all my sound devices apparently. In multimedia they are all grayed out except for Jack and i have no sound. How can i fix this?
<31NABCRL4> is there a keyboard shortcut to display all windows like if you mouse to the upper left corner?
<petifrancais> 31NABCRL4 > alt + tab
<31NABCRL4> 31NABCRL4?
<31NABCRL4> oh, haha
<James147> 31NABCRL4: if you mean teh present windows effects then its: Ctrl+F10 (all desktops) Ctrl+F9 (Current desktop) Ctrl+F7 (Window class)
<31NABCRL4> that's exactly what i wanted, thanks
<James147> you should also beable to change the effect for alt+tab in the desktop effects part of system settings
<Makuseru> Hi, all my soundcards are uninstalled for some reason, and i cant seem to get them back. I've tried reinstalling alsa, but that didnt work, and ive tried compiling it myself, but it failed. How can i fix this?
<mquint> hey people good evening...
<Noob_Saibot_> Hiho
<serenity> hi
<serenity> is there a ppa for the newest kontact which is completly based on akonadi?
<Izinucs> has anyone been able to ssh into their kubuntu box and do remote X? or test with "echo $DISPLAY" and get a result other than a blank line (during the ssh session)??
#kubuntu 2011-08-22
<ionite> upgrading to 4.7 would it change my current settings and programmes?
<ionite> upgrading to 4.7 would it change my current settings and programmes?
<claydoh> ionite: no, all the settings will be the same
<ionite> claydoh: are u using 4.7 too? what about my wine programs. and installed existing programs. would there  be any changes?
<claydoh> nope
<claydoh> and yes, i am running 4.7
<ionite> claydoh: what are the pros and cons changing to 4.7?
<claydoh> in general,any user specific settings are never touched
<claydoh> I don't see any cons, unless you have a really old system with equally old graphics
<claydoh> ionite: what version do you run now?
<ionite> claydoh: 4.5
<claydoh> 4.7 is not what I would call a critical upgrade
<claydoh> ooh yeah
 * szal knows one downside when running a system w/ a nVidia gfx card that runs on a legacy driver
<claydoh> 4.6 and up are much better than 4.5, polish and speed wise
<claydoh> ionite: you will see and feel the difference imo
<szal> does 4.7 even exist for anything other than Natty and Oneiric?
<claydoh> szal:  no
<ionite> claydoh: i'm on netbook. difference in appearance or performance? i'm more keen in performance and bugs differences
<szal> then all talk is futile; 4.5 was default in Maverick and optionally available for Lucid, iirc
<claydoh> 4.6 is available in maverick via kubuntu's ppa, well worth it
<claydoh> imo on a really old laptop (circa 2003)
<claydoh> the intel graphics have better support in 4.6's version of Kwin in maverick as well
<claydoh> which is good for netbook users
<claydoh> ionite: I suggest trying out a live session of natty if you want to see
<ionite> claydoh: how do i go about?
<claydoh> download the iso and burn to a flash drive, like you were going to install it, and boot it to the desktop session instead of the installer
<claydoh> usb-creator is the tool to use
<ubuntu_> hi
<_BS_> OK, 11.04 ... where did search go on khelpcenter?
<_BS_> And, for some reason, htdig not installed. Now installed. Still no search / build index.
<Firefishe> I'm using kubuntu 11.04, fresh install.  When I bring up konsole, then try to resize it from the bottom-right corner of its window, my entire system completely freezes, although the cursor seems to move around a bit, somewhat randomly, but also as if delayed touchpad or mouse actions are also getting through somehow.  I also lose keyboard (laptop) input.
<_BS_> Firefishe: Try going into systemsettings / display first, and see what's what? Also, I experienced same upon first install, until I remeoved my KVM so it could directly read the monitor's capabilities.
<Firefishe> _BS_:  What am I looking for?
<Firefishe> I"m there
<Firefishe> Identify Outputs?
<Firefishe> _
<Firefishe> _BS_: When you say you removed your KVM, what exactly do you mean?
<_BS_> Firefishe: What is your monitor capable of, and what is it showing? e.g. (size) 1024x768, (refresh) auto
<Firefishe> Size: 1366x768 - Refresh: 50.0 Hz - Orientation: No Rotation - Position: Absolute
<_BS_> Firefishe: Never mind on KVM, if you don't know, you don't have one. I have a doohickey that let's me hook up a single keyboard/video/mouse to two systems. Thus KVM. Monitor settings wasn't passing through to computer until I removed it. You must not have one.
<_BS_> Firefishe: What country are you from? NA defaults to 60 Hz.
<Firefishe> usa
<_BS_> Firefishe: Ouch! (i.e. In NA yet monitor running at 50Hz. Ouch.) Try changing to 60Hz, click apply along bottom, see what happens. (We're just starting, for the moment.)
<_BS_> Firefish: What is your monitor capable of? e.g. 1024x768, wide screen, colour depth? e.g. 24-bit.
<Firefishe> the only choice I have is 50 Hz or Auto
<Firefishe> in the Refresh area
<Firefishe> It's a laptop from 2008 with an nvidia 9800M GS - 512MB chipset.
<Firefishe> Asus G50V
<Firefishe> I was running 10.04 LTS with no troubles....
<Firefishe> but you're right...50 Hz is a little strange
<_BS_> Firefish: Try auto, can't hurt. Darned strange. Hmmm. Any chance you installed hardware drivers on 10.04, or can still boot to it?
<_BS_> Firefishe: If you go start / system / additional drivers, and give it some time, does it suggest any drivers?
<Firefishe> I just reinstalled 11.04 from an install a few days ago....this thing just started happening to me.  I have to see if there are any proprietary drivers yet...one sec
<Firefishe> _BS_: This is strange.  It almost always shows what may be available.
<Firefishe> and now my h/d is whirring like a bloody propeller...one sec
<Firefishe> helps if I refresh (first time) the source.list ... doh *bonk*
<Firefishe> sources.list even
<Firefishe> I installed kubuntu-full from the text based installer on the dvd I made, so there will be a lot of updates.  Do you recommend updating the system at this time?
<_BS_> Firefishe: If you know to look for proprietary drivers (which is what I was just searching for), then you know more than I can ever help you with. About the only thing I can think of is go Alt-F2, aptitude update ; aptitude safe-upgrade. May need apt-get install aptitude first. ...
<Firefishe> I usually use apt-get
<_BS_> Firefishe: What may be available? It doesn't show what's available, it shows what's needed (and available). e.g. On my new system it doesn't show anything, as it no longer needs anything (built in).
<Firefishe> The problem seems to lie with konsole and the window manager in that particular window....weird
<programming> Firefishe: what is the problem?
<Firefishe> I'm using kubuntu 11.04, fresh install.  When I bring up konsole, then try to resize it from the bottom-right corner of its window, my entire system completely freezes, although the cursor seems to move around a bit, somewhat randomly, but also as if delayed touchpad or mouse actions are also getting through somehow.  I also lose keyboard (laptop) input.
<programming> can you switch to a terminal? ctrl + alt + f2
<_BS_> Firefishe: Switch to aptitude as you can. Aptitude later, has more built in intelligence. May want to go into aptitude first, though, Ctrl-T, go over to options. I used to have always installed recommended packages checked, now I don't do that. No so much less grief as greater control.
<programming> sounds like a graphics driver problem
<Firefishe> programming: I think so, too.
<programming> what type of card, Firefishe
<Firefishe> but why only that window and program? (konsole)
<Firefishe> laptop...nvidia 9800M GS
<Firefishe> 512M dedicated
<programming> I notice konsole is a bit different from other windows for some reason
<Firefishe> worked flawlessly with 10.04
<programming> for example if you shut off all desktop effects
<Firefishe> and 4.5.3
<programming> you'll see every window but konsole, has perfectly round corners
<programming> but konsole's are square
<programming> so there is something wonky about it, not sure what
<_BS_> programming: Yah think. (-: Current display settings for Firefishe are at Size: 1366x768 - Refresh: 50.0 Hz. Laptop.
<programming> Firefishe: well, I assume you've already fallen back to using xterm or something
<Firefishe> programming: What's wonky is the dev's didn't quite get konsole integrated with the new plasma engine, methinks ;)
<Firefishe> yes, I'm using xterm
<programming> are you using the hardware accelerated driver for your card?
<Firefishe> and I can get to a pure console session if need be (just did it)
<programming> i.e. the real driver
<Firefishe> programming: well, additional drivers didn't bring it up.  Let me see if it does now that I've gotten my sources updated.
<_BS_> Firefishe: Given fresh install, I'd suggest getting current. Video drivers should probably come in by themselves, especially if 10.04 was fine without additional action on your part. Also, switch to text console is Ctrl-Alt-F2, like you said.
<Firefishe> what is that package?  nvidia-current?
<Firefishe> let me see if that works
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, everybody. :)
<_BS_> Firefishe: This is first boot after fresh install, correct? My experience thus far with 11.04 showed me in pulled in proper driver by itself. Your nvidia is old enough to do the same as well. Not to say you won't want proprietary later, but it shouldn't be at 50 Hz, even now.
<Firefishe> _BS_: Do I do `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ??
<_BS_> 11.04 ... where did search go on khelpcenter? (htdig is installed, no make index, no nothing.)
<programming> my experience is that unless you are on the official drivers of the hardware manufacturer, that the experience is poor.. Unless you are using a very old driver, or vesa.
<_BS_> Firefishe: As I said, if I understand correctly, this is first boot after install. Go to text console, get current. X will reconfigure itself as part of that - assuming it brings down new drivers for you. (There's no xorg.conf any more, all xrandr. Most times.)
<Firefishe> rght
<Firefishe> right
<programming> nvidia, and r128 are pretty decent drivers.. I've had ok times with intel.. but the I won't use linux unless I can get the official drivers running.
<Firefishe> so update and upgrade first?
<_BS_> programming: Right, but he should, at least, be running 800x600, 60Hz, and not getting wonky screen glitches.
<Firefishe> I also need the proprietary drivers.
<programming> is he using the "nvidia" driver?
<programming> or nv?
<Firefishe> programming: not right now, it's not there, it's not even available via the Additional Drivers program in System
<_BS_> Firefishe: You may, but first you need a working screen, even the most basic one - with no blotches, etc.
<Firefishe> I'm on the desktop in quassel
<_BS_> programming: HE'S JUST INSTALLED. He hasn't had a chance to do SQUAT, yet.
<Firefishe> I *was* installed, but loaded something that did something else and zonked my system where it was locking up and freezing every five minutes...had to do hard shutdown via the power switch
<Firefishe> so I just reinstalled.
<Firefishe> What I'
<Firefishe> What I'm asking now is should I do the update and upgrade before I do more?
<programming> tweak xorg.conf
<_BS_> Firefishe: Yes.
<_BS_> Firefishe: Get current, then play.
<Firefishe> programming: what would you suggest?  xorg.conf has so little in it these days.  Getting current.
<programming> _BS_: why the screaming
<Firefishe> he's fine
<Firefishe> :)
<programming> high blood pressure, or something
<programming> I can picture the veins in your neck swelling up _BS_
<Firefishe> yes, the xserver files will be upgraded
<Firefishe> heh
<Firefishe> <to the above>
<Firefishe> programming, _BS_, thank you for your help
<Firefishe> as soon as it's done, I'm going to reboot.
<programming> you can configure your HorizSync and VertRefresh manually in xorg.conf, if you have to
<Firefishe> I have half an hour on this connection, so do either of you have any further suggestions?
<Firefishe> programming: the screen is 1366x788
<Firefishe> I keep forgetting which is which
<programming> what res are you getting?
<Firefishe> now?
<programming> yes
<Firefishe> let me check my xorg.conf
<programming> you'd want to check /var/log/X*log
<Firefishe> k
<_BS_> Firefishe: Probably makes sense, I expect you're getting a new kernel too.
<programming> also check it for clues.. grep WW for warning
<_BS_> Firefishe: Before you reboot, you might want to go change /etc/default/grub to your satisfaction. e.g. By default, I don't believe a menu of OS choices comes up. You may, or may not want that, but you should probably have a peek.
<Firefishe> _BS_: Well, actually, what happened on my system is that there was a selection for something like previous kernel choices in the list.  Do you think installing grub instead of grub-pc (grub2) would hurt anything?
<Firefishe> I really do not like the complexity of grub2
<_BS_> Firefishe: "have any further suggestions?" - depends upon what happens after reboot.
<Firefishe> heh...yeah, I suppose
<programming> Firefishe: what about grub2? it worked pretty much automatically for me every time I installed it
<programming> finds every os and just created the menu
<Firefishe> yes, and it did the first install of 11.04.  I don't think grub will pose a problem.
<Firefishe> programming, _BS_:  Is there a way to change the refresh rate and my horiz/vert sync right now, in real time?
<_BS_> Firefishe: installing grub will definitely make your life worse. Grub2, it turns out, really isn't all that bad. Easier, actually. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=show&redirect=GRUB2 is gold. Print it, tuck it under your pillow. Never forget its there.
<programming> Firefishe: I don't think so.. Maybe with xrandr, but I really doubt it.
<programming> xrandr can change your resolution, and the orientation of your display, though.
<_BS_> Firefishe: If the right driver is installed, and it's behaving properly in the first place - absolutely yes. But right now, at 50Hz, something's gone stupid. Easier to update / reboot / see where you're at.
<Firefishe> I took the `sudo aptitude safe-upgrade' path
<_BS_> Firefishe: Between that document and /etc/default/grub, I believe most any of your concerns / difficulties with migrating to grub2 will disappear. But, don't forget - you can always peek at /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see what's what. Just jump to the bottom and work back up. If you're comfortable with looking at menu.cfg, then you can look at grub.cfg if you're comfortable with that, to see...
<_BS_> ...what's going on when you need to. update-grup will overwrite it, so it's pointless to change grub.cfg.
<_BS_> Firefishe: after 'aptitude update' right?
<Firefishe> _BS_: oh yeah, did that ages ago
<Firefishe> it's upgrading now
<Firefishe> safe-upgrading
<Firefishe> although I don't normally use aptitude.  I'm just doing it to keep things balanced in the beginning.  once it's stable again, I'll tweak until I did ;)
<Firefishe> did=die
<_BS_> Firefishe: You can always come back to 'aptitude full-upgrade' later and see what's what. Nice thing about it is you can see what it wants to do, then just press N until you're ready to deal with that nonsense. Screen first.
<Firefishe> _BS_: I'll have to get used to it.
<_BS_> Firefishe: Yet, evidently, tweaking is what got you here in the first place. :-)
<Firefishe> _BS_: actually, no.  I have had virtually no problems with kubuntu/ubuntu since Fiesty.
<Firefishe> 10.04 was rock solid
<_BS_> Firefishe: Aptitude is merely a refined aptitude with a bit more intelligence in it. There are equivalents for just about anything you can think of with apt-get.
<Firefishe> I can always reinstall it, but I wanted to upgrade to the newest kde
<_BS_> Firefishe: Yet you said you were reinstalling over top of reinstall, due to something going wonky. ;-)
<_BS_> Firefishe: Be advised, you're not getting the latest kde. Search for 'kubuntu sc 4.7' to get to page that tells you the ppa to use. Also, be advised that korganizer has been held back. Unless you add a different ppa. Just so's you know.
<_BS_> Firefishe: It's one of the reasons I upgraded, too, only to find ...
<Firefishe> _BS_: Well, there was really nothing on it, and I just upgraded a few days ago, so I figured I'd just reinstall
<_BS_> Firefishe: But hey ... let's just get a decent screen first.
<Firefishe> yes...oh, here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/672076/
<Firefishe> that's the output of my xrandr
<Firefishe> brb....nature call
<_BS_> Firefishe: I'm not saying what you did doesn't make sense, but if 'over'? tweaking is what got you here ...
<_BS_> Firefishe: Ick. All the garbage resolutions ... ah, never mind. When you get a decent screen, just don't forget to hist 'Save as Default' in your monitor settings. Stupid 50 Hz.
<programming> Firefishe: this is an onboard chipset right?
<programming> can you try specifying more VideoRam?
<Firefishe> programming: yes
<Firefishe> programming: how do I do that?  (where do I do that?)
<programming> I am not sure if this can affect your refresh rate
<programming> but it has boosted my ability to use higher res before
<Firefishe> oh wait...there is an nvidia control panel
<programming> Oh, you're using that?
<programming> I think the answer might lie within there, then.
<Firefishe> well, it's available when the proprietary driver is installed.  Let me see if it's even there
<Firefishe> yes, it's there and it's now open
<_BS_> Firefishe: So, reboot has happened, and you're video is in a happy place once again?
<Firefishe> I *can* specify individual settings (including setting it to 60 Hz and 1388x768 (which is the maximum showing available).
<Firefishe> no, upgrading still
<Firefishe> have not rebooted yet
<_BS_> Firefishe: So if you do so, 1320 (?) x 768 x 60, does your screen get happy, konsole looks reasonable, etc.?
<Firefishe> _BS_: So far I can't save the xorg.conf.  I also can't seem to get the nvidia-settings program to open using sudo, nor even using the root prompt (sudo su -)
<_BS_> Firefishe: I wouldn't worry about any of it until after the reboot. I went through the same nonsense myself until I got current. Changing res reset X, it was just ... irritating.
<Firefishe> ya
<Firefishe> let than five minutes for upgrade completion then reboot.  When I disappear, I'll come back in a few and figure it out then.
<Firefishe> thanks for your help
<Firefishe> I appreciate it
<Firefishe> I wonder if I should just upgrade to 4.7 SC and forget it?
<_BS_> Firefishe: Hey, been there, done that, don't wish it on anyone. Besides ... talking on irc is computer preserving. I don't know how many computers I've manage to not throw out the window due to a little external sanity.
<Firefishe> _BS_: Yes, IRC is sanity, as far as I'm concerned :)
<_BS_> Firefishe: kde change isn't going to change any video issue. All video is X, and on top of X is rest, including kde.
<Firefishe> irssi, kvirc (my favorite, from svn), or quassel (slowly showing it's greatness!)
<Firefishe> _BS_: Still, while my install is fresh, wouldn't upgrading via the ppa be wise?
<Firefishe> btw, what's korganizer?  part of kontact isn't it?
<_BS_> Firefishe: Someday, for me, when I get that far. Right now, laptop parked beside new system, and chatzilla hit regularly. It gets the job done - in the face of so many other areas to ... fix ...
<Firefishe> _BS_: Having issues with 4.7.x?
<_BS_> Firefishe: Don't get me started - I have long lost track of names of korganizer / kontact / kde-pim / whatever. The irritating beastie in the corner is akonadi, the new database backend for the stuff. Irritiating, as in, what the heck is an akonadi. Anyways, it's the mostly equivalent to Outlook - calendar, contacts, e-mail, tasks, plus other stuff, including some optional stuff. All part of...
<_BS_> ...the kde family.
<_BS_> Firefishe: I always get it backwards, but one of korganizer / kontact starts the pim with the other apps listed on the left side, the other just starts the right side. Don't ask me which is which.
<_BS_> Firefishe: The advantage is, it's the kde standard, to which other kde things are written. So, if there's going to be any inter-kde synergy, it will happen based out of kde pim. Even if you never use kde pim. My issue is the whole, I should only have to enter a contact in one spot - and everything else that needs to should just pick it up from there.
<Firefishe> _BS_: I've used kmail, the kontact suite, evolution, etc.  I usually install all the primary desktop environments (kde, gnome, xfce) and I even had e17 installed on my last system (a little buggy, but interesting)
<Firefishe> compiled each e17 component individually...good lesson
<_BS_> Firefishe: Yeah, I get the whole ... let's find the nature of this beastie I've never heard of, syndrome.
<Firefishe> syndrome?
<Firefishe> what is it?
<Firefishe> oh, nm
<Firefishe> my brain is slow tonight *bonk*
<Firefishe> I even have my wife using linux now.  She can't stand doze anymore.
<Firefishe> _BS_: One day I'm going to have multiple drives with every major gnu/linux distro on it, just for fun. ;)  My most recent foray into adventure is Slackware 13.37 on virtualbox. ;)
<_BS_> Firefishe: Not a package. :-) http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/syndrome, as in: a group of related or coincident things, events, actions, etc. The "What's that all about then, eh?" Syndrome.
<Firefishe> yeah, I figured it out
<Firefishe> just a wee bit too late ;) heh
<_BS_> Firefishe: Been there, done that, done with that. There's a point where you have to stop playing with distros. 'course, then you just replace it with playing with apps.
<Firefishe> heh
<Firefishe> I've been wanting to do slack for a long time.  Every distro of it I've used in one form or another has been rock solid...just no dependency checking on packages....needs more  adjusting than others sometimes.
<_BS_> Firefishe: Done Gentoo?
<Firefishe> _BS_: no, too much infighting ;)
<_BS_> Firefishe: Fedora? ICK.
<Firefishe> Fedora is too buggy since RH Prime ditched it
<_BS_> Firefishe: Actually ... the other one really good to get really familiar with is CentOS.
<Firefishe> ubuntu based?
<_BS_> Firefishe: CentOS is RHEL 'based'. For all intents and purposes, think of it as Fedora done real. It's a server os. But a server os not serving anything ... Good knowledge to have under your belt though. Even if painful / I hate it / won't go back to it unless I have to. Hate the fedora interface. Mind you, I say the same thing about gnome. Different strokes for different folks - don't...
<_BS_> ...matter what you use if you're productive and happy with it.
<_BS_> Firefishe: i.e. Just because it's a 'server OS' doesn't mean you have to run it as a server. But you'll want to.
<_BS_> Firefishe: Still not rebooted?
<Firefishe> It's installing
<Firefishe> still unpacking
<Firefishe> I had half a gigabyte
<Firefishe> incidentally, I used the text-based installer to do it this time.  I set the file system up as standard. There were some other selections, like largefile4 or something like that.
<Firefishe> is that for servers or something?
<_BS_> Firefishe: Yes, it's used on a LOT of servers. Bonus - it's free.
<Firefishe> I assume that standard was my best choice for a laptop
<Firefishe> and ext4
<_BS_> Firefishe: http://centos.org/ - CentOS is an Enterprise-class Linux Distribution derived from sources freely provided to the public by a prominent North American Enterprise Linux vendor.
<Firefishe> I'll definitely look at it.  Incidentally, I'm going to college starting tomorrow to start a course in Networking Systems Technology, and they have a super-fast connection.  I'll d/l an .iso and burn it and give it a try.  Live cd or dvd available?
<_BS_> Firefishe: Quite probably. (ext4). You could debate forever on it. For your laptop, probably most reasonable choice. Unless you're into heavy video or heavy <other stuff>. Basically, if another filesystem makes more sense for you, you would probably already know.
<Firefishe> yeah, pbly
<_BS_> Firefishe: I think LiveCD, but I forget. Regardless - just use whatever the course wants and worry about CentOS another day. More than likely you're about to get stuck with Fedora. Or Debian - which is fine, but not likely. Also, don't forget, if you have the CPU and drive space, you can always vm a different distro.
<Firefishe> ...like slackware 13.37...I saved the .vdi to the win partition ;)
<_BS_> Firefish: Many courses and books are actually teaching that way. Whatever distro they're talking about, running in a vm. Gives a common base for all students, avoids hardware issues, keeps everyone on the same (virtual) hardware page, etc.
<Firefishe> Well, reboot time....brb
<Firefishe> wish me luck
<_BS_> Firefishe: If you haven't, you might want to consider buying an external enclosure. Stick a drive into it, back your laptop up to it, etc. Or run a vm off of it. Consider the future if you do: You may only have USB, and 2 at that, for the moment. You'll likely have USB 3 and eSata3 in the future. Having those won't hurt you, going forward.
<_BS_> Firefishe: Ah, you'll always come back to the grub command line. That's all you need. Why in my grandpapy's day ... they didn't even have keyboards ... they had to enter their programs by morse code ... in Spanish ... backwards ... both ways.
<Firefishe> back
<Firefishe> back
<Firefishe> _BS_: Okay,  I'm back in.  What now?
<_BS_> Firefishe: But ... did the screen come back in some sort of reasonable state that you can now get on with your day with. e.g. Not 50Hz.
<Firefishe> I'll have to check the settings
<_BS_> Firefishe: Well given how you started ... screen going wonky, mouse disappearing, etc. If that's gone, even a crude 800x600x60 is still an improvement, and you're good to go.
<Firefishe> I never had problems with the actual screen size.  The system just froze when I resized the konsole window.
<Firefishe> I have wobbly windows, non wobbly windows, effects on, effects off, etc.  My current settings in the nvidia settings app show that my resolution is  set to auto
<Firefishe> I have not tried to duplicate the konsole window bug.
<Firefishe> _BS_: xorg.conf doesn't tell me much
<Firefishe> where can I find my current refresh rate in use?
<_BS_> Firefishe: It won't. It essentially no longer exists.
<_BS_> Firefishe: Try xrandr from the command line.
<Firefishe> ya...thanks for the reminder
<Firefishe> seems to still be at 50
<Firefishe> let me try the dpkg-reconfigure program
<_BS_> Firefishe: You are starting to exceed my limited expertise - just so's you know. What does systemsettings / display say. e.g. I'm not sure that it's using nvidia proprietary to know that what it says is germane.
<_BS_> Firefishe: dpkg-reconfigure -a, but I'm not hopeful. It will, at least, confirm that all is configured.
<Firefishe> k
<Firefishe> system settings still shows 1388x768 @ 50 Hz
<Firefishe> Let me try to load the proprietary driver
<_BS_> Firefishe: OK, found what I had to use initially to get going long enough for it to get internally happy. What does systemsettings show for name, VGA1?
<Firefishe> Well, this is at least a bit better and more informative
<Firefishe> apparently, nvidia-current is being used, but it says it's not in use (which I believe is a bug)
<_BS_> Firefishe: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1366x768 --rate 60. (1388 seems weird, but I don't have much experience in the area.)
<Firefishe> wobbly windows works (but I turned it off), so the driver is actually working....still, is 50 Hz with the proprietary driver (if it *is* in use) weird?
<Firefishe> the screen is a weird size
<Firefishe> it's a gaming laptop
<Firefishe> I'm going to upgrade to 4.7 I think.  Suggestions?
<Firefishe> that artifact in konsole may be gone
<_BS_> Firefishe: Maybe so, but 1366 is a standard res. Tweak later, solid base now. start / system / additional drivers show proprietary driver in use. Or anything at all, for that matter.
<Firefishe> It says driver is activated but not in use
<Firefishe> yet I have effects
<_BS_> Firefishe: Like I said, if unhappy display, changing KDE ain't gonna change anything. Screen is randr (xorg) - everything else, including kde, built on top of it. Can't put a solid top on a wobbly base.
<Firefishe> well, then I might as well try another distro for the time being or just go back to 10.04
<_BS_> Firefishe: Proprietary or not, doesn't mean the non- doesn't have a fair bit of functionality. Speed, maybe, but you're not there yet.
<Firefishe> boy this is weird
<Firefishe> I just did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a   and it's doing a lot of things that, apparently, were left undone....
<_BS_> Firefishe: If you're expecting a distro to do your hardware perfectly, out of the box, you may as well go back to windows. Any distro is X based. If another distro works better, it's only because it just happens to include the components perfect for you. It's not that the components perfect for you aren't already present, they just haven't been kicked in yet Solve your video problem and keep...
<_BS_> ...going. (Not to say that I have the expertise to help you solve it, though.)
<_BS_> Firefishe: Well, ain't that annoying. Here's hoping things sort themselves out. At the least, to a consistent impression of what driver it's using.
<Firefishe> it's never done this before...I wonder if the install got hashed....I'll have to keep an eye on it.
<Firefishe> it happens on occassion
<Firefishe> occasion
<_BS_> Firefishe: I'm wondering if the install over the install confused things. In any case, the reconfigure will probably get things stable / consistent / comprehensible for you. (Here's hoping.)
<Firefishe> _BS_: Me, too
<_BS_> Firefishe: Sorry, but I've got to go. Good luck with this, I hope the reconfigure sorts you out. Keep at solving the video problem. No real point to going to another distro. In essence, the biggest difference between the different distros (aside from debian vs. fedora based) is the standard apps they include. Any of which, if missing, are easily installable in any other distro. G'nite.
<Firefishe> k, thanks :)
<Firefishe> be well
<_BS_> Firefishe: Oh, and don't forget to bookmark https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=show&redirect=GRUB2. Gold.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, is there a remote server where I can back up my files, or something?
<LINKSWORD2> Hello all. I've located some backup software, but I'd like to find out if I can store my backups online with it, and if so, how....?
<LINKSWORD2> http://amanda.zmanda.com
<e_t_> What do you mean "online" ?
<LINKSWORD2> Store my important documents, music, photos, etc. on a remote-access server. Perhaps via a cloud server?
<e_t_> What is the scale of what you're trying to do? (personal desktop, handful of desktops, SMB, enterprise)
<LINKSWORD2> Just 2 or 3 small desktops. Personal.
<e_t_> I think Amanda might be overkill for that because (according to the diagram on the website) you have to have one Amanda server onto which all clients will be backed up. That, in turn, can back up to remote stuff like Amazon S3.
<e_t_> I'd check out Deja Dup. "Déjà Dup is a simple backup tool. It hides the complexity of backing up the Right Way (encrypted, off-site, and regular) and uses duplicity as the backend." It's geared more toward desktop -- rather than enterprise -- use.
<LINKSWORD2> ... Maybe I should just buy a couple of external harddrives.
<LINKSWORD2> This isn't something I've had to try to figure out before. I'm just trying to save the stuff I don't want to lose before I wipe out my system and start over.
<LINKSWORD2> I've had a handful of file errors popping up, and it seems that I can't fix them, even with the help of people here.
<LINKSWORD2> So starting over seems the "best" option.
<e_t_> The degree of backup depends on how worried you are about data loss, and what you expect to cause the data loss. If you're afraid of fire or theft, external hard drives are at as much risk as your local computer. If you're afraid of hardware failure, external drives would probably be sufficient. If you've got the space, you could just rsync the data you want to save between all of your computers. That would be duplicity rather than a true backup, but a
<e_t_> failure of one machine wouldn't sink you.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm just looking for free storage that I can use for a temporary situation, while I re-install Kubuntu.
<well_laid_lawn> !dropbox
<LINKSWORD2> .... *facepalm*
<LINKSWORD2> That didn't work, well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> no it didn't...
<e_t_> Definitely go with external disks. That's what I do whenever April and October roll around.
<LINKSWORD2> well_laid_lawn: What's this "dropbox" ?
<well_laid_lawn> it's a free online storage option
<well_laid_lawn> afaik
<LINKSWORD2> How does it work, if you know??
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use it - I have an old comp as a fileserver here
<LINKSWORD2> Maybe you should store my files, lol.
<e_t_> LINKSWORD2: http://www.dropbox.com/
<well_laid_lawn> there'll be a fee :P
<e_t_> 2 gigs free, 50 for $10/month -- according to the website.
<LINKSWORD2> If I back up to an external harddrive, or to something like a DVD+/-RW, can I just select my home directory as the copy source?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd setup the partitions from a live cd then plug the external in and copy it to what will be the /home partition
<well_laid_lawn> then install
<well_laid_lawn> mounting the written to partition as /home
<LINKSWORD2> No, no, no....
<e_t_> well_laid_lawn: That presupposes a separate home partition.
<LINKSWORD2> I mean, can I copy all of my stuff by setting my home directory as the source.....
<LINKSWORD2> Or do I have to go into it and copy documents, music, pictures, etc. folders individually...?
<well_laid_lawn> where's this home directory?
<well_laid_lawn> on the external?
<LINKSWORD2> No. I'm talking about copying from my current computer to the external.
<e_t_> LINKSWORD2: 1. plug in (and mount) external drive. 2. sudo chown link:link -R /path/to/external 3. rsync --progress --recursive /home/link /path/to/external/link
<LINKSWORD2> e_t_: About 90% of that went over my head.
<well_laid_lawn> just use the -R option for cp
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not the most familiar with Kubuntu yet, so I'm absolutely oblivious to what you're saying....
<well_laid_lawn> or the -a
 * LINKSWORD2 slaps self in frustration!*
<well_laid_lawn> do you have the external now?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
<well_laid_lawn> mounted?
<well_laid_lawn> ready to write to?
<LINKSWORD2> .... Huh? Plugged in, yes.
<e_t_> can you view files on the external drive?
<LINKSWORD2> I can navigate to it and open it. It's currently empty...
<e_t_> OK. That means it's mounted.
<well_laid_lawn> try copying one file there
<well_laid_lawn> as a test
<LINKSWORD2> Yep. Worked.
<e_t_> Are you using Dolphin to browse files?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
<e_t_> Navigate to your home directory and press ALT+. (period). That will reveal all the hidden files that you want to copy too.
<LINKSWORD2> I don't think I need to copy the hidden stuff. Although I can now check. Thanks for the shortcut.
<e_t_> the hidden stuff includes all your settings, like desktop wallpaper, themes, colors, etc.
<e_t_> Also your Firefox profile and a bunch of other stuff.
<well_laid_lawn> saves a lot of setting up having those files
<LINKSWORD2> Interesting. Yet I've already got my themes saved to a USB key. lol
<e_t_> When you're doing backup, you want to save as much as you can. You can decide later what to restore. If you don't back something up and find later that you wanted it, tough cookies.
<well_laid_lawn> unless you have a time machine
<e_t_> and a paradox compensator
<LINKSWORD2> Inertial dampers? lol
<e_t_> Those wouldn't hurt either.
<LINKSWORD2> Ugh. Computer's running excessively slow tonight.
<e_t_> Are you copying files? That'll make any computer slow.
<trions> Hi, I have a headphone which has a USB sound card. I can see them both listed in alsamixer. Kubuntu takes the system sound card as the default one. I want to set the headphones sound card as the default one, so that I can access Skype through headphone. Where can I do that?
<e_t_> trions: System
<e_t_> trions: System  Settings > Multimedia > Phonon
<LINKSWORD2> e_t_: Don't take this the wrong way, but I love you man...
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<trions> e_t_: Thanks, the audio output is now on the headphones. But the capture (Mic) does not work yet. I have set "Audio Capture" and "Communication" to have my headphone as the prefered device. But when I close the window and reopen it, it resets to the defaults, that is internal Mic comes at the top.
<e_t_> trions: You may want to install the tool pavucontrol (sudo apt-get install pavucontrol). It controls PulseAudio more directly than KDE does. You should be able to select the input you want with that.
<trions> e_t_: thanks, pavucontrol has a "Recording" tab where Skype is listed when it doing test call. I had to assign it to headphone for input. IT works now Thank you.
<LINKSWORD2> e_t_: I can't delete the trash folder from my external harddrive. Do you know why?
<e_t_> LINKSWORD2: what is the message you get?
<LINKSWORD2> "Cannot rename .trash-1000"
<e_t_> LINKSWORD2: We'll do this on the command line.
<LINKSWORD2> OK.
<e_t_> Open Konsole and type "cd /media"
<LINKSWORD2> OK. Enter?
<e_t_> Yes.
<e_t_> Now type "ls" and press Enter.
<e_t_> What do you see?
<LINKSWORD2> bash: cd /media no such directory
<e_t_> That's weird. /media is where removable storage like USB sticks and CDs are mounted.
<LINKSWORD2> There we go. "ls" brings up "floppy" "floppy 0" and "cirago"
<LINKSWORD2> cirago is the name of the USB external drive.
<e_t_> OK. Type "cd cirago" and press Enter.
<LINKSWORD2> GRRR!!! This thing is case-sensitive. *Facepalm.*
<LINKSWORD2> OK, there we go.
<e_t_> Where is the .Trash-1000 folder?
<LINKSWORD2> Right inside the drive. No previous folders above it.
<e_t_> OK. Try "rm -rf .trash-1000"
<e_t_> That's r m for remove.
<LINKSWORD2> Checking it.
<LINKSWORD2> Confirmed. No more trash folder.
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> I like the tab button for filenames in the terminal
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<well_laid_lawn> saves on typos... :)
<LINKSWORD2> *Facepalm!* I wish I had known that 5 minutes ago.
<LINKSWORD2> All right everybody. I think I'll be seeing all of you in about 24 hours.
<e_t_> You wouldn't have even needed to use the "cd" command at all. You could have done "rm -rf /media/cirago/.trash-1000" as soon as you opened Konsole. I thought I'd get your feet wet in command-line navigation.
<LINKSWORD2> e_t_: I know a little bit of this stuff, mostly involving "sudo apt-get install" gimp, konqueror, etc.'s....
<LINKSWORD2> But I wish there was a cheat-sheet for all the commands.
<e_t_> There are many. Google "linux command cheat".
<LINKSWORD2> I'll have to do that another time.
<LINKSWORD2> I've gotta sign off for tonight, and then start a new install in the morning.
<xieyi> my rekonq's address bar disappeared. How can I recover the origin GUI layout
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Anyone notice any new issues with PulseAudio after upgrading to KDE SC 4.7? "Playback through the PulseAudio server" is no longer showing up in System Settings, and ProjectM PulseAudio Visualization is no longer working.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ionite> Why do I have to click in order to exit my splash screen whenever I start up?
<ionite> Also when I click leave and choose shutdown.  The "Shutdown" dialog box doesn't appear.  What can I do?
<ionite> szal: u there?
<ionite> Why do I have to click in order to exit my splash screen whenever I start up?
<ionite> Also when I click leave and choose shutdown.  The "Shutdown" dialog box doesn't appear.  What can I do?
<James147> ionite: see if a new user suffers from the same problems
<ionite> James147: i suspect it's a plasma desktop problem.
<ionite> James147: what about my splash screen problem?
<James147> try a new user... allot of weird problems are caused by user level configs and a new user is the easiest way to tell if its a system or user problem
<ionite> James147: if a new user works out fine so what can i do?
<James147> ionite: find and reset the appropiate configs (normally by renaming or moving them)
<ionite> James147: how do i find? log file?
 * James147 normally systematically guesses
<James147> but first check to see if the configs are the problem then worry about fixing them later :)
<ionite> James147: i tried a few times. it happens on some occasions only
<James147> weird...
<ionite> BluesKaj: Why do I have to click in order to exit my splash screen whenever I start up?
<BluesKaj> ionite, do you mean after entering pw ?
<ionite> BluesKaj: Also when I click leave and choose shutdown.  The "Shutdown" dialog box doesn't appear.  What can I do?
<ionite> BluesKaj: what's PW?
<BluesKaj> password
<James147> ionite: what version of kubuntu/kde are you using?
<ionite> James147: 4.5
<BluesKaj> ionite, or do you have the login set for auto
<ionite> BluesKaj: Mine is auto login. after i boot my netbook from a fresh start up. it occasionally get stucks at the splash screen even when it's finish loading. i need to click to exit the splash screen. when this happens, it affects my shutdown. whenever i click 'leave' and choose shut down the count down shutdown dialog box doesn't appear.
<BluesKaj> ionite, sounds like a plasma glitch/bug ..choose shutdown from the kmenu , that should work
<ionite> BluesKaj: yes, seems like that to me also. but how can i permanently fix it?
<BluesKaj> ionite, difficult to say , sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop ?...you can try that , there are no guarantees tho
<ionite> BluesKaj: if i were to reinstall my desktop what would be affected? my desktop settings?
<BluesKaj> ionite, nothing really , but it might bring along some missing dependencies in plasma
<ionite> BluesKaj: alright i'm reinstalling now.
<ionite_> BluesKaj: how do i perform a shut down now that the dialog box won't appear?
<ionite_> BluesKaj: nothing was installed @ the reinstallation of the KDE desktops
<ionite_> ?
<Kaveh> Hi there
<Kaveh> i installed kubuntu 11.04 and i cant connect through dsl connection in network manager
<Kaveh> a created a dsl connection in network manager but it is not visible in network connection
<Kaveh> what can i do?
<Kaveh> plz help me
<Kaveh> if someone see my qoestion plz tell me
<James147> !wait | Kaveh
<ubottu> Kaveh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Kaveh> تنکیو
<Phoenixz> I have a Dell E6400 latitude, BCM4312 WiFi card, have tried just about everything to get it to work, but it wont.. At first modprobe b43 did it, I had wifi, rebooted, and it was gone. Ever since, with the b43 driver loaded, ifconfig -a shows a wlan0 device, with MAC address which seems to be correct, but I can not use it.. Any help? OS is Kubuntu 11.04
<James147> !broadcom | Phoenixz
<ubottu> Phoenixz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<R49> Hello there. I have an upgrade question, please. I run KDE 4.6.5 (kubuntu 11.04 natty) with kmail 1.13.6. Is there a simple way to just upgrade kmail to 1.13.7? The .7 fixes a gnarly bug in the GPG integration. Thanks!
<R49> No takers :)?
<BluesKaj> R49, sorry I dropped kmail when kde4 became default ...couldn't get it properly configured for my liking
<BluesKaj> try upgrading to kde 4.7 , perhaps that will solve the prob
<R49> 4.7 comes with kmail2... that has many issues
<R49> ok bye
<shane2peru> ok, how can I scan the ports on my LAN and find out what ip's are being used?
<genii-around> shane2peru: nmap is pretty good, although mostly command-line
<shane2peru> genii-around: command line is fine, I need to find out my vonage IP so I can get into the box, and figure out what is going on with it.
<genii-around> shane2peru: Thats probably what you want then, you can scan a range of IPs to find what services/ports are open on each, and give a report back
<shane2peru> genii-around: thanks that was pretty simple
<avihay> I've cloned a git repository so I could have a local copy, now I want to update my local copy from the repository. how do I do that?
<genii-around> avihay: cd into the directory which has the name of the git you cloned, then use the same command as before but put "pull" instead of "clone"
<avihay> genii-around:  thanks
<genii-around> avihay: You're welcome
<fathima> hello how to install ns 2 in kubuntu 11.04
<Pici> fathima: What is ns 2?
<rethus> anyone knows a good gui to show the hardware?
<fathima> hello ANY ONE PLEASE TELL how to install ns 2 in kubuntu 11.04 ITS URGENT
<KimLaroux> fathima, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=installing+ns-2+linux&l=1
<fathima> hello any one please tell how to install ns 2 in kubuntu 11.04 its urgent
<BluesKaj> ns 2 ?
<Pici> fathima: What is NS 2?
<Pici> We cannot help you unless you tell us what that is.
<KimLaroux> rethus, there's http://www.kde.org/applications/system/kinfocenter/ but I can't seem to have it on my system
<fathima> its a network simulator
<rethus> mhh, i realy wonder.. i have buy ati 5450 with 1GB RAM, but sysinfo only shows 256MB
<rethus> now i search a way to check how many RAM my graphiccard has
<BluesKaj> fathima, I see ns2 in the repos
<genii-around> !info gns3
<ubottu> gns3 (source: gns3): graphical network simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.3-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 3722 kB, installed size 17680 kB
<rethus> genii-around: you mean me?
<genii-around> rethus: No :)
<fathima> kk but i need steps to install in kubunthu 11.04
<genii-around> rethus: For your graphics card info: sudo lshw -C video
<rethus> result in: http://paste.kde.org/113161/
<rethus> genii-around: you see how much RAM it has?
<BluesKaj> fathima, open your software center in the kmenu and choose internet then type ns2 and choose install
<fathima> k k thanks
<genii-around> rethus: 256Mb
<rethus> genii-around: how could you find out this?
<rethus> on the card the 1024MB is marked ... is it possible that the driver only support such 256 MB ?
<genii-around> rethus: eg: memory:d0000000-dfffffff   ... means FFFFFFF hex, which is 268,435,455 in regular decimal notation
<rethus> what you think about my driver question? could this be=
<rethus> ?
<genii-around> rethus: Unfortunately I'm not familiar with the fglrx driver
<rethus> so i wonder how this could happend, that only 256MB shown
<genii-around> rethus: Is your video card a separate one which plugs into a slot on the motherboard or an integrated one?
<rethus> seperate one
<BluesKaj> your graphics card has 1024 mb ? or are you talking about regular RAM ?
<rethus> i buy this card with 1024MB
<rethus> and 1024MB is marked on the card itself
<rethus> so i soesn't think its a wrong (256MB Card)
<genii-around> It's possible it uses some kind of memory paging in the driver
<rethus> is there a gpu benchmark-prgramm on linux... which may check the whole RAM and show the result?
<genii-around> !info phoronix-test-suite
<ubottu> phoronix-test-suite (source: phoronix-test-suite): a comprehensive testing and benchmarking platform. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.1~repack1-1 (natty), package size 351 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<rethus> seems to crash
<rethus> wait...
<rethus> seems only to be a cmd-line programm?
<rethus> is there a gui for it
<BluesKaj> rethus, it's simple to use just follow the instrucrions at launch
<rethus> i don't know what the output should tell me
<rethus> http://paste.kde.org/113197/
<rethus> what should i do "phoronix TESTING" ?
<genii-around> rethus: Usually #2, then test #51
<BluesKaj> it lists your system hardware , rethus..my graphics shows NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS 1024MB
<rethus> what means #2... if i start phoronix it output only this (what i paste) and jump back to cmd input
<rethus> http://paste.kde.org/113209/
<genii-around> rethus: At the bottom of that page should be a place where it wants you to answer some questions the first time it runs, like do you want to let it collect anonymous data, and so on. 2-3 questions
<rethus> k, that i answerd 1=y 2=y 3=n
<rethus> now if i start the programm i got always this i paste at first
<rethus> same if i do phoronix-test-suite list-test
<rethus> no output like http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=documentation
<rethus> (be back in 15 minutes)
<Daskreech> fathima: Used linux much?
<Daskreech> rethus: You can ask in #phoronix
<Daskreech> They made the program
<rethus> no answers in phronix irc
<BluesKaj> rethus, look in phoronix/System Hardware ..what does the graphics section say?
<rethus> BluesKaj: what exactly is the "phoronix/System Hardware" ? Phronix doeing nothing but only showing me this linnes i posted before.
<rethus> no system Hardware-section or menu
<genii-around> rethus: Did you install it from in the package manager, or did you install it from their website?
<rethus> kpackage
<BluesKaj> rethus, look in kmenu>apps>system
<rethus> this popup the terminal-window for 0,5 seconds and finish the programm
<rethus> but in this 0.5 seconds i see... exactly same output like on cmd
<BluesKaj> rethus, did you follow my instruction ?
<rethus> which one?
<BluesKaj> look above
<rethus> if phoronix didn't start, i can't go to any "System Hardware"-Menue inside of it
<BluesKaj> kmenu>apps>system
<rethus> yes, and click on phoronix
<rethus> i desccribed before what happens.
<BluesKaj> pastebin the text
<rethus> http://paste.kde.org/113209/
<rethus> one moment, wrong text
<rethus> http://paste.kde.org/113197/
<rethus> this one
<rethus> phoronix output nothing else
<BluesKaj> your install failed
<rethus> no message about this
<BluesKaj> rethus, sudo apt-get install --reinstall phoronix-test-suite
<fathima> how to install ns2 on kubuntu 11.04?
<Pici> fathima: sudo apt-get install ns2
<fathima> i tried but its not istalling showing error message
<Pici> What error?
<fathima> "make: *** [install-binaries] Error 1
<fathima> tcl8.4.18 installation failed.
<fathima> Tcl is not part of the ns project."
<jerware> hi
<jerware> What file to I put a list of commands I want to execute at startup ?
<BluesKaj> jerware, scripts ?
<jerware> well .bashrc is for every spawned shell.
<jerware> I just need login.
<jerware> so conky & executes just once. upon login
<genii-around> rc.local
<yofel> uh, login for bash is ~/.profile - rc.local is system wide after boot
<yofel> or .bash_login
<BluesKaj> system settings >startup and shutdown > autostart>scripts ?
<genii-around> yofel: Yes, good point. they may not want conky to start for all the users!
<BluesKaj> yofel, genii-around so where in the boot to login sequence does the startup and shutdown > autostart link take place ?
<BluesKaj> ok I see a kdm / kde option in "startup and shutdown"
<yofel> hm, user session startup after login i think
<BluesKaj> pre kdm/kde , actually
<djzn>  how to prevent "Launching Knotify" from popping up on GNOME panel ?
<ale_> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Lastmerlin> good evening
<Lastmerlin> I have a strange issue with my kubuntu 11.04
<Lastmerlin> whenever I do any actions while playing music sound quality suffers significantly
<Lastmerlin> when I just run the music player, everything is fine
<Lastmerlin> but just when I move the mouse around, it starts cracking and jittering
<Lastmerlin> does this sound familiar to someone or do you have some ideas how to fix that ?
<Lastmerlin> thanks in advance :)
<Daskreech> Lastmerlin: Can you press Ctrl+Esc and tell me the top three items
<Lastmerlin> firefox, quassel, vlc
<Lastmerlin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678170
<Lastmerlin> I found that, but I could not solve it this way ^^
<Lastmerlin> mouse movement is really horrible ^^
<Lastmerlin> but flash videos sound horrible too
<Lastmerlin> several forum threads propose buying different hardware
<Lastmerlin> but honestly, this never occured before my upgrade to 11.04
<BluesKaj> Lastmerlin, is pulseaudio installed in system settings>multimedia>phonon>device list ?
<Lastmerlin> yes it is
<Lastmerlin> thats the difference to 10.10 as I see it
<Lastmerlin> in 10.10 I had something called Jack running
<Lastmerlin> at least I guess that pulseaudio is something that replaced Jack
<Daskreech> Pulse uses more CPU than Jack?
<Lastmerlin> no idea
<Lastmerlin> I have a core2duo here
<Lastmerlin> not the latest cpu, but honestly, that should be enough
<BluesKaj> jack is quite versatile , but pulseaudio is installed by default on 11.04 , and unless you listen more than one source at a time it's mostly redundant, IMO ...I don't use it
<BluesKaj> yes same here , 4yr old HP dual core cpu with entry level integrated soundcard
<Cobold> lastmerlin, I'm running Natty on a Core2Duo, the sound settings were fine for me out of the box.
<BluesKaj> Lastmerlin, I don't think it's the soundcard apps or the drivers ...wondering about input devices , mouse and KB
<Lastmerlin> I already read, that some inteferences can cause these problems
<Lastmerlin> but this sounds not logical as  I never had these problems before with the same hardware
<Lastmerlin> so you propose replacing pulseaudio by jack ?
<rekcuFniarB> jack is for musicians
<Lastmerlin> whats the difference ?
<Daskreech> jack is a low latency sound server
<KimLaroux> Lastmerlin, what are the cpu usage for those top programms?
<Daskreech> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-26build1 (natty), package size 119 kB, installed size 652 kB
<Daskreech> >_>
<BluesKaj> Lastmerlin,no just remove pulseaudio for now , then when you check phonon again choose delete pulseaudio
<KimLaroux> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Lastmerlin> when I looked at it, it was about 30% overall cpu load
<Lastmerlin> now its <10% for some reason
<Lastmerlin> ok, perhaps because I stopped playing flash and music :D
<KimLaroux> if flash was HD, might be the problem
<BluesKaj> stop all players before removing pulseaudio
<KimLaroux> you use VLC for music?
<BluesKaj> KimLaroux, I do ..I use vlc for all media
<Lastmerlin> right now I did, normally amarok
<KimLaroux> did you get the same cracking and clipping on amarok and VLC?
<Lastmerlin> yes
<Alumin> just installing Kubuntu 11.04...I am quite impressed with the installer
<KimLaroux> Lastmerlin, I suppose you're playing mp3 files? 44.1khz?
<Lastmerlin> yes
<Lastmerlin> apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Alumin> the icing on the cake would be to be able to do something (like play a simple game) while the installation finishes, rather than watch this (very professional-looking and helpful for newbies) slideshow :)
<Lastmerlin> so you propose this, essentially ?
<Daskreech> And now my sound starts skipping :-p
<KimLaroux> can you test sometime for me? Play a song in vlc, then do ~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/sub0/hw_params
<KimLaroux> Oh, you have pulseaudio?
<Alumin> oh no, there's a typo in the slideshow text!
<Lastmerlin> access: MMAP_INTERLEAVED
<Lastmerlin> format: S16_LE
<Lastmerlin> subformat: STD
<Lastmerlin> channels: 2
<Lastmerlin> rate: 44100 (44100/1)
<Lastmerlin> period_size: 44096
<Lastmerlin> buffer_size: 88192
<Lastmerlin> you cat output :)
<FloodBotK1> Lastmerlin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KimLaroux> yeah I just wanted to know the rate
<KimLaroux> well Alsa isn't resampling, so that's not you problem... amarok might tough
<KimLaroux> your*
<Lastmerlin> ok, just another thing I noticed
<Lastmerlin> when I move the mouse around on an empty desktop, nothing happens
<Lastmerlin> but the more windows on the desktop, the worse the effect
<KimLaroux> that's weird... do you have many desktop effects on? like transparency and such?
<Lastmerlin> btw: honestly, less than 10 lines are not flooding yet :P
<KimLaroux> it can be when chat is busy...
<well_laid_lawn> rulez is rulez
<Lastmerlin> okok
<Lastmerlin> I had transparency, deactivated it now
<Lastmerlin> no improvement
<Lastmerlin> overall, I first notice: the problems are tied to performance
<Lastmerlin> and xserver seems to be the culprit, mainly
<Lastmerlin> hmm deactivated the desktop effects, this did help :)
<Lastmerlin> But why is kubuntu 11.04 so performance sensitive ?
<Lastmerlin> I am _far_ away from 100% cpu load
<Daskreech> Lastmerlin: bottleneck?
<Daskreech> There are a number of channels other than CPU that could be used
<BluesKaj> Lastmerlin, your issue is definitely an odd one , what about your graphics card and driver ..what are they ?
<Lastmerlin> hmm whatever the problem is, 10.10 did a better job here...
<Lastmerlin> ATI card, proprietary driver
<Lastmerlin> which works quite well for me 3D applications
<Lastmerlin> Radeon 4550 to be specific
<Lastmerlin> but switching off deskop effects yielded a notable reduction of the noise, at least
<PrincessArtemis> Hello, I have a couple questions.  May I ask?
<BluesKaj> Lastmerlin, that card should handle most loads without a hitch ...wonder about xorg settings , do you have an xorg.conf file ?
<BluesKaj> !ask | PrincessArtemis
<ubottu> PrincessArtemis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lastmerlin> I have an xorg.conf file
<Lastmerlin> but it was written automatically
<Lastmerlin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/672699/
<BluesKaj> I wonder about the input devices there
<BluesKaj> well, not much there :)
<Lastmerlin> I did tell you :P
<PrincessArtemis> Attempting to run ATI's Catalyst Control Center as an admin from Applications > System > brings up a small window for my password--it doesn't accept my password there.  However, it does accept my password using sudo amdcccle; any ideas why?
<Lastmerlin> ok, got to go now
<Lastmerlin> thanks a lot for your advice
<Lastmerlin> I will be back when I annoyed enough with the current state again ^^
<BluesKaj> Lastmerlin, I would still check around for input device settings and related problems in xorg.conf
<Lastmerlin> ok, thanks for the advice
<SlimSilverSurfer> Hello
<SlimSilverSurfer> I'm new to IRC, and kubuntu too actually. I'm trying to get familiar with the terminal. Can anyone point me to a site or a book that could take me through the different commands and their usage?
<well_laid_lawn> you have a manual on them installed
<well_laid_lawn> the man pages
<well_laid_lawn> try   man ls   in a terminal
<genii-around> Also http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html is sometimes useful
<well_laid_lawn> that's a handy guide :)
<SlimSilverSurfer> well_laid_lawn and genii-around Thanks! I'll look into it :)
<well_laid_lawn> handy hint here
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SlimSilverSurfer> ubottu: Thanks! This'll be real handy! :D
<ubottu> SlimSilverSurfer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SlimSilverSurfer> Oh well_laid_lawn, that was cause you pressed !tab..
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<SlimSilverSurfer> Haha cool. Thanks a lot man!
<well_laid_lawn> np :)
<Daskreech> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<genii-around> The great thing about the command line is that it's desktop-agnostic
<Alumin> whoa, 11.04 doesn't have aptitude any more?
<Alumin> what's the Recommended Package Tool(tm) these days?
<BluesKaj> apt-get mostly
<rekcuFniarB> apt-get install aptitude
<Alumin> rekcuFniarB: yeah, I know I can install it, I just wondered why it wasn't there by default
<genii-around> Kubuntu is moving to Muon
<Alumin> does apt-get handle orphaned packages now?  That's why I always used aptitude to install, 'cause it would always offer to remove packages that were only installed as dependencies once their "parents" were all gone
<BluesKaj> Alumin, yes
<Alumin> word
<rekcuFniarB> Alumin: Canonical things that it isn't needed for desktop users
<chemtail> I have the win-key reconfigured to act as F13 and use it for the application launcher hotkey.  This setup disappears several times a day, and I have to manually invoke xmodmap -e 'keycode 113 = F13'  to get it back
<chemtail> It's driving me mildly nuts.
<chemtail> Could KDE be doing this?
<chemtail> I'll add that I'm running an up-to-date 11.04
<kyubutsu> plasma slow with desktop effects. uptime:1day 21hours
<kyubutsu> effects disabled. performance: 40 down to 5 %
<kyubutsu> lost a few degrees of heat too
<kyubutsu> :D
<projectrallus> Heya
<projectrallus> I'm new to Linux in general
<projectrallus> and was wondering if this is a place I can find some info
<projectrallus> What's the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<projectrallus> Nobody?
<clashingwave> Hello Everyone I'm having a small problem, I'm using Kubunut 11.04  and I install samba from dolphin, and set the folder so that everyone has full control, but when I try to past a file into it from my other computer it says access denied . Can anyone help me with this please?
<clashingwave> Hello Everyone I'm having a small problem, I'm using Kubunut 11.04 and I installed samba from dolphin, and set the folder so that everyone has full control, but when I try to past a file into it from my other computer it says access denied . Can anyone help me with this please?
#kubuntu 2011-08-23
<clashingwave> Hello Everyone I'm having a small problem, I'm using Kubunut 11.04 and I installed samba from dolphin, and set the folder so that everyone has full control, but when I try to past a file into it from my other computer it says access denied . Can anyone help me with this please?
<SIR_Taco_> clashingwave: ?
<clashingwave> SIR_Taco_ Yes still here
<SIR_Taco_> ok, and is your user part of the sambashare group?
<clashingwave> Yes sir it is
<SIR_Taco_> is the directory mounted? ie, you can get a listing?
<clashingwave> Yes I can get a listing
<SIR_Taco_> and with the same user you can't move/change files in the mount?
<clashingwave> No sir, I tried that a few times already
<clashingwave> I can see the folder over the network, but I don't seem to have write access
<SIR_Taco_> clashingwave: this is a little older, but still relevant... have you tried it? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html
<clashingwave> Thanks I'll take a look
<AlexZion> hi all...., there is some good GUI to manage iptables in Kubuntu ?
<RKyle> What is good text editor that can be used from the terminal, I tried using 'kate file" but it didn't work.
<KimLaroux> RKyle, I like vim
<KimLaroux> but you might want to read a short tutorial before you begin, as the controls are weird at first
<KimLaroux> but once you know them, it's quite easy to use
<ArchangelSe7en> nano is simpler I think
<KimLaroux> never tried
<RKyle> I want an outside text editor or how do you select all via nano.
<RKyle> Like regular Ubuntu has gedit.
<KimLaroux> I just tried using kate from the terminal and it seems to work
<ArchangelSe7en> gedit has a GUI
<ArchangelSe7en> donnow what you're looking for exactly
<KimLaroux> RKyle, what do you need to select all for?
<RKyle> Kate doesn't work for me.
<RKyle> And I need to modify something as root and I need to delete the entire source.
<RKyle> Can you select all text via vim?
<ArchangelSe7en> kate doesnt "work"
<ArchangelSe7en> what ya mean ?
<RKyle> No protocol specified
<KimLaroux> what do you mean by selecting text?
<RKyle> I have Kate and I installed gedit and that doesn't work eather.
<KimLaroux> you can select text un a terminal, if all you want is copy it
<RKyle> Highlighting text to mass delete.
<KimLaroux> I'd be surprised if you could do that within a terminal
<KimLaroux> maybe you should take a deeper look at why kate doesn't work, or just look for another simple text editor
<RKyle> I'm new to Kubuntu so I didn't know if Kate would work in the first place.
<RKyle> But yeah I'll look into it.
<ArchangelSe7en> off I go
<ssfdre38> hey do you know why microsoft livecam vx100 doesnt want to work on Skype but on cheese it does
<valorie> Kate is awesome!
<Blackpaw> Test
<parrot> Hola alquien de Colombia?
<valorie> !es | parrot
<ubottu> parrot: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Shirakawasuna> I'm getting this error trying to run legends: "could not find a compatible opengl display resolution". I'm using the nvidia binary. Any ideas?
<Shirakawasuna> it makes me wonder if I need some extra libraries or something
<valorie> Shirakawasuna: run jockey-kde
<valorie> !jockey
<valorie> hmmm
<Shirakawasuna> yes sir
<Shirakawasuna> huh, weird
<Shirakawasuna> "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Shirakawasuna> yet lsmod | grep nvidia shows the blob
<Shirakawasuna> claims to be activated but not in use?
<Shirakawasuna> maybe this 'jockey' app is broken?
<valorie> that's strange
<valorie> I've not heard about any problems
<valorie> you should be able to reach the same choices in systemsettings
<valorie> !drivers
<valorie> ubottu seems to be brainless tonight
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> agreed
<Unit193> ubottu: drivers
<Unit193> !binarydriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<valorie> he didn't know !jockey either
<valorie> perhaps db fail
<Unit193> Na, just not factoids in the db
<valorie> hmmm
<Arv3n> hello.
<kyubutsu> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Arv3n> Is it worth it upgrading to 4.7? Is it better to just stay with the default in 11.04?
<valorie> I like 4.7 a lot
<Arv3n> Is it faster?
<Arv3n> The only thing I see that I may like is the revised Dolphin interface.
<valorie> not that I notice
<Arv3n> I'm also worried about getting security updates with the backport ppa.
<valorie> my headphone jack works again
<Arv3n> and any other issues. i want very little hassle.
<valorie> the kub. devels do excellent packaging
<Arv3n> Now, that said, I am a pretty experienced user so a little messing around is ok but I don't want to spend hours fixing stuff.
<valorie> I've spent zero minutes fixing stuff
<Arv3n> OK.
<Arv3n> So, do I still get security updates?
<valorie> although my netbook (32 bit Atom) has a plasma problem
<valorie> but maybe the latest updates fix that too
<valorie> yes
<Arv3n> ok
<Arv3n> so you think i should just do it?
<valorie> you aren't deleting repositories, you are merely adding one
<Arv3n> I mean if it's mostly trouble-free, and I still get security updates. I don't see why not
<Arv3n> I mean, are there any downsides?
<valorie> I've heard of very few problems
<valorie> and those mostly seemed to be self-inflicted
<valorie> that said, it is a lot of updates, so I'd be sure to be on a good network connection
<Arv3n> i am.
<Arv3n> i pay too much for my damn internet connection.
<valorie> that's the usual problem
<valorie> disconnect during the process
<Arv3n> guess ill go ahead and do it then. thanks
<Shirakawasuna> more info? I tried reinstalling nvidia-common and nvidia-current and got this: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf because link group gl_conf is broken
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> def. sounds like something is broken......
<Shirakawasuna> interesting
<Shirakawasuna> that file, /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf has a modified date of 2011-04-20
<Shirakawasuna> which is well before I installed, so it's from the insallation disc
<Shirakawasuna> I'm going to remove nvidia and reboot... then reinstall it
<Shirakawasuna> brb
<Shirakawasuna> no luck. It did properly reinstall this time, with no error message, and actually prompted the recreation of the initrd
<Shirakawasuna> but still says the proprietary driver isn't active, despite nvidia being loaded and opengl stuff (mostly) working
<valorie> well, I think you need developer help, and if none have spoken up here, I guess the thing to do is post to either the forum or the list
<valorie> depending on what you prefer
<e_t_> Shirakawasuna: did you use nvidia-xconfig ?
<Shirakawasuna> e_t_: no
<Shirakawasuna> though I do have a xorg.conf (minimal) to enable changing screen brightness
<e_t_> Shirakawasuna: You need to do that. It will create an Xorg.conf file which instructs the computer to actually use the proprietary driver.
<Shirakawasuna> strange. nvidia seems to be very much in use, but I'll give it a shot
<e_t_> The semi-catch is that X cannot be running when you run nvidia-xconfig. In the past, I've rebooted, selected recovery mode from GRUB, and run nvidia-xconfig from the root prompt.
<Shirakawasuna> no worries, I know very well how to kill X ;)
<Shirakawasuna> though I just ran nvidia-xconfig and it did generate a crappy-looking xorg.conf
<Shirakawasuna> brb to see if it fails less when X isn't running
<e_t_> Maybe they've changed it. It's been a while since I've had an nvidia card. Back then, it would just exit if X was running.
<Shirakawasuna> nope, still claims that the proprietary driver isn't in use (but really it is...)
<e_t_> Did you reboot or just start X again?
<Shirakawasuna> just started X again
<Shirakawasuna> my new guess is to let the silly 'additional drives' dialog do its 'remove' option, then I'll install, then restart
<Shirakawasuna> rebooting
<Shirakawasuna> lol, nope
<Shirakawasuna> still claims they're not in use
<e_t_> Do you have 3D effects and/or transparency?
<Shirakawasuna> yup
<Shirakawasuna> everything seems fine, I was just trying to figure out why some games were failing
<e_t_> Then don't worry what Jockey says. Jockey isn't all that smart.
<Shirakawasuna> I suspect it's the games themselves and some incompatibility with nvidia
<Shirakawasuna> (legends and antyetitmoves... for andyetitmoves, it's a known issue)
<e_t_> Do you get any sort of error message from the games?
<Shirakawasuna> yup
<e_t_> Are these Win games in Wine?
<Shirakawasuna> "Could not find a compatible OpenGL display resolution. Please check your driver configuration. (Error: Couldn't find matching GLX visual)
<Shirakawasuna> no, these are native linux games
<e_t_> Do these games have configuration files? If the error is talking about resolution, you may try manually specifying the correct resolution.
<Shirakawasuna> trying to find one that's parseable
<Shirakawasuna> there doesn't seem to even be a man page ;
<Shirakawasuna> ;)
<Shirakawasuna> nor a 'windowed mode' command
<e_t_> is there a --help ?
<Shirakawasuna> nope
<Shirakawasuna> I think this game doesn't want me to play it :)
<well_laid_lawn> it might need the sgl libraries like (I think it was) cube
<Shirakawasuna> I'm not finding much on sgl
<e_t_> Do you mean SDL ?
<Shirakawasuna> I think it does involve sdl at some point
<Shirakawasuna> I have the packages it supposedly required, though: sdl, sdl-mixer, and sdl-image
<e_t_> Are you building from source?
<Shirakawasuna> no, I'm using 'playdeb'
<Shirakawasuna> I'll see if their 'scripted installer' works, rather than the deb
<p896gbm> hey guys, very simple question: how do i change my mouse sensitivity?
<p896gbm> the input device panel in system settings only lets me change acceleration, not sensitivity
<Guest43314> humans?
<jussi> no, we are bots.
<jussi> :P
<Guest43314> Deutschland?
<jussi> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Shirakawasuna> I think installed gsynaptics, p896gbm, got it set how I wanted, then uninstalled gsynaptics
<p896gbm> Shirakawasuna: is gsynaptics supposed to provide something other than gpointing-device-settings?
<p896gbm> that utility doesn't allow configuring sensitivity for me
<p896gbm> it just offers options for middle button emulation and wheel emulation
<Guest43314> Can KDE support three screens?
<keithzg> It's not a matter of sensitivity, actually, that's part of the problem in looking for such a solution
<p896gbm> what do you mean keithzg?
<keithzg> Well p896gbm, I mean that it's a matter of resolution; not a terribly important distinction in normal life, but important for finding the right things to modify/override :)
<p896gbm> ok
<keithzg> See for example http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/17446/mouse-speed-sensivity.html
<e_t_> Guest43314: Can your video card support three screens?
<p896gbm> how do i change my mouse resolution?
<Guest43314> It has HDMI input and VGA
<Shirakawasuna> well, there's a bunch of crap that can be tweaked with synclient, p896gbm. gsynaptics should give you many of those options...
<e_t_> Guest43314: That's two. Where would you plug in this third screen?
<Guest43314> Good point.
<keithzg> the link I posted has one example, http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=90208 has another approach (tailored to slowing down though, not sure if that's what you're looking for p896gbm)
<Guest43314> Anyone have any good wisdom or stories to share?
<p896gbm> Shirakawasuna: gsynaptics doesn't seem to be a program. i installed the gsynaptics package but there's no gsynaptics binary to run
<p896gbm> there's also no man page for it
<keithzg> Isn't synaptics exclusively for touchpads?
<p896gbm> according to apt-cache, it's just a link to gpointing-device-settings
<p896gbm> and that program doesn't allow configuring sensitivity/resolution
<p896gbm> yeah it's probably for touchpads, since it talks about wheel and middle button emulation
<keithzg> do neither of my links work for ya?
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<Shirakawasuna> it's a transitional package
<Shirakawasuna> I wonder what I used...
<Shirakawasuna> maybe it was just gpointing-device-settings
<keithzg> I know they're not the easy way around, heh, but both KDE forums links are to discussions with solutions for changing the speed of mice other than through acceleration.
<Guest43314> How do I modify the source code of the KDE?
<Guest43314> I want to redesign and simplify some aspects of the calendar program.
<e_t_> Guest43314: http://community.kde.org/Getinvolved/development
<p896gbm> keithzg: the first link doesn't work, setx only allows configuring acceleration and threshold
<p896gbm> the rest of the workarounds in both links involve editing xorg.conf
<Guest43314> e_t_ what knowledge would I need?
<Guest43314> I know nothing of coding
<p896gbm> not sure how i can tweak it to where i like if i have to restart x each time...
<Guest43314> print "hello world"
<Guest43314> ?
<keithzg> p896gbm just start a second X session, restart THAT one when you're tweaking. Is it speeding up or slowing down that you're trying to do? Because setting a 0 threshold and high acceleration would do it.
<keithzg> For speeding up, that is.
<Shirakawasuna> p896gbm: if you want some direct and specific tweaking, try out synclient
<Shirakawasuna> p896gbm: keep in mind that I'm pretty sure your settings there will be temporary - you'll need to write them to a xorg.conf, a script, or find another tool to set them once you find what parameter you want to change
<Shirakawasuna> just typing 'synclient' will give you a lot of options
<keithzg> Wait, I'm confused, is it a mouse or a touchpad we're talking about?
<e_t_> Guest43314: C and C++ for a start. Then Qt APIs and a bunch of other stuff. KDE is a HUGE code base. If you want to get started, try joining #kde-devel
<Shirakawasuna> I thought it was a touchpad
<Shirakawasuna> is it just a mouse?
<keithzg> heh I thought it was a mouse, I guess that's an important question to answer now haha
<Shirakawasuna> hmm, yeah it's probably a mouse
<Guest43314> How do you write secure code?  How do we know the system is not compromised upon the altar of "naahtsekh?"
<Shirakawasuna> I have no idea how to configure those, I just change acceleration and min/max speed and I'm happy
<Guest43314> Does SE linux have back doors?
<keithzg> Is obvious troll obvious?
<p896gbm> keithzg Shirakawasuna: it's just a mouse, logitech g5
<e_t_> Guest43314: SE Linux was written by the NSA for their own use. I'm guessing it does not have security holes, or they're patched quickly.
<Guest43314> I want to know how to apply this technology to solving real world problems, like food and energy security
<Guest43314> I want to make gardening robots
<keithzg> Wait . . . the G5? Doesn't that have the onboard buttons for changing resolution? haha
<keithzg> I know the MX518 does, that's what I have and it was the direct predecessor.
<keithzg> Maybe that's why it's never even occurred to me.
<Shirakawasuna> I guess I don't know what the question is, if it can't be solved with acceleration + min/max speed
<keithzg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logitech_G5#Features_2 "Tracking Resolution: 400-2000 dpi (user selectable with up to 5 presets actively available using the + and - buttons on the top of the mouse)"
<Shirakawasuna> are you experiencing jumpiness?
<e_t_> Guest43314: Moving from "I know nothing of coding" to "I want to make gardening robots" is a long journey. I suggest an introduction to programming course at your local community/junior college. P.S. This may be a conversation better moved to #kubuntu-offtopic since it is not about support.
<Guest43314> Thank you for your time.
<keithzg> p896gbm you don't even have to bother with changing the speed, ie. resolution, at the level of KDE, much less xorg.conf or whatnot, your mouse has buttons for it :)
 * keithzg feels an unjustified sense of accomplishment
<Shirakawasuna> keithzg: you are a god among men
<p896gbm> keithzg: the buttons only allow 3 levels, far too coarse
<p896gbm> i want it somewhere between the max and middle
<p896gbm> the high sensitivity is double the default
<keithzg> Well then, that's a good start, at least with the older firmware the G5 was 2000, 800 and 400. You at least know the general resolution to aim for then.
<keithzg> Have you tried lomoco? (commandline program for controlling Logitech mice)
<venkata> hi everybody...
<venkata> i have a problem regarding wine...
<venkata> when i click a exe to install.. wine is running and install screen for the prog is popping up but a alert box coming and saying ...
<venkata> can't access a temp file in "c:\users\username\Temp\file" cant be opened .. plz check that your disk is not full and that you have access to the destination directory
<venkata> i can see the specified file is there in Temp folder of wine c: drive
<venkata> any ideas plz
<well_laid_lawn> check #winehq
<well_laid_lawn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<venkata> thanks
<elitrou> hi guys. i have a question regarding mobile braodband modem settings. Can anyone help?
<James147> !ask | elitrou
<ubottu> elitrou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elitrou> my usb boradband modem only works when mapped on ttyusb0, not other ports like ttyusb2. can i force it to be mapped on the right port always?
<BluesKaj> Hey  all
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> how do I find out which bugs a PPA package addresses?  I'm wondering what's new in the recent KDE 4.7 PPA builds..
<alvin> Just look at what's new in KDE 4.7: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.7/
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, check the ppa package reference in launchpad
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I guess there is always "zless /usr/share/doc/kde-window-manager/changelog.Debian.gz"
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  ok.. was just trying to find it, that's all.
<EvilRoey> alvin:  thanks
<ironfroggy> can anyone tell me what would cause my connected headset to become very low? i used to hear fine, but now at 100% i can hardly hear anything.
<EvilRoey> hello ironfroggy
<EvilRoey> ironfroggy:  you're on another common channel yet again, cool
<ironfroggy> it was fine, and then i went to adjust the volume and as soon as i touched the control it cut in half, and now i cant get it back to a normal volume.
<ironfroggy> EvilRoey: i am the ever-presence of freenode, yes.
<EvilRoey> :-)
<EvilRoey> ah yes from #ironpython and others
<EvilRoey> er, #python
<ironfroggy> any idea bout my volume trouble?
<BluesKaj> volume ctrls can get coated with carbon and need to be reefed back and forth to clean them sometimes .
<ironfroggy> what
<BluesKaj> vol ctrl contacts get coated
<ironfroggy> no, this is a software issue.
<ironfroggy> because i am not using hardware volume controls.
<ironfroggy> hence asking here.
<BluesKaj> are you sure
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy, ok . check alsamixer
<ironfroggy> its at 100%
<ironfroggy> using pulse and all the related levels are at 100% so i can hear at all.
<programming> Fresh kubuntu install, all packages up to date
<programming> running gimp = segmentation fault
<ironfroggy> programming: sadly a known problem!
<programming> :/
<ironfroggy> go to settings and change gtk appearance from oxygen to raleigh (or the other way around)
<ironfroggy> then it should work
<programming> ironfroggy: awesome, thanks a million
<robbiesan> Hello, everyone, good afternoon, morning or evening
<BluesKaj> make sure alsamixer is at 100% as well, pulseaudio just rides on top , so it depends on the alsmixer ctrls . ironfroggy
<ironfroggy> i have checked.
<robbiesan> I'm using KDE 4 on a 64 acer, it is working fine, but locale won't change to dutch,
<BluesKaj> well, i dropped pulseaudio and a lot of my audio problems disappeared
<ironfroggy> BluesKaj: multiple sound devices. need pulseaudio to switch them properly. thanks anyway.
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy, yeah, skype , mumble etc need the pa packages ...shameful
<programming> what is the problem with your sound ironfroggy
<ironfroggy> programming: one sound device is very quiet
<programming> alsamixer -c<card #> ?
<ironfroggy> all levels are at 100%
<EvilRoey> all levels are at 100%, keptin
<EvilRoey> but I canna' keep it up much longer
<iEatChildren> i upgraded to 11.04 and now my panel is not as wide as my screen. i tried maximize width and it got even smaller. I cannot get it any wider...anyone have any ideas on why?
<iEatChildren> err...maximize panel...not maximize width
<EvilRoey> iEatChildren:  omg what a great nickname
<EvilRoey> awesome
<EvilRoey> :)
<iEatChildren> lol, thanks
<BluesKaj> glad I missed him :P  what an idiotic nick for a so called family chat.. few curse words are intolerable here but those kinds of nicks are ? Where's the sense of values in the policy here . Makes no sense to me !
<kasia> test
<genii-around> kasia: Yes, we see what you type here :)
<trions> Kubuntu 11.04. When I connect HDMI out to the TV. The sound output still comes from my tablet. How can I make the sound output appear on TV. In windows it automatically outputs  the sound to TV as soon as I connect the cable.
<Terbaddo> Install pavucontrol
<Terbaddo> @ trions
<Terbaddo> Or, with KMix, Settings > Select Master Channel > ... HDMI ...
<trions> Terbaddo: For some reason neither pvucontrol  nor Kmix list the HDMI output device.
<hazamonzo> hey folks. dbus-daemon keeps eating 25% cpu (one core) what could be happening here? kubuntu 11.04 x64
<trions> Even alsamixer shows on only one device, that is HDA Intel
<neo69> hi
<neo69> when I start my kubuntu I get a back desktop, to start a app I have to hit alt-F2. How can I fix this?
<neo69> black*
<jmichaelx> if you have a black desktop, how can you use alt+f2?
<neo69> jmichaelx: if I hit alt-f2 it shows the window to insert a command
<jmichaelx> neo69: but everything else is black?
<neo69> jmichaelx: yes
<neo69> jmichaelx: I can start apps using a terminal
<neo69> but have no desktop image, bars ...
<jmichaelx> neo69: that is very strange
<jmichaelx> neo69: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<neo69> let me check
<neo69> jmichaelx: yes
<jmichaelx> neo69: what kind of graphics card are you using?
<neo69> jmichaelx: how can I know that?
<neo69> its a laptop
<neo69> aspire 5720
<neo69> isn't there some way to make kde start with the defaults?
<James147> neo69: alt+f2 and launch plasma-desktop
<James147> ^^ if nothing happens open konsole and try running it there
<jmichaelx> James147: ty.... i guess it only makes sense that X is running, if he's able to start apps
 * jmichaelx feels embarrassed
<neo69> on terminal I got some lines
<neo69> and some errors
<neo69> "Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<neo69> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673259/
<James147> neo69: hmm... try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<James147> (update package list, upgrade your systems package to teh latest version, fix broken packages and install kubuntu-deksotp is it isnt already)
<neo69> James147: going to reboot
<neo69> hi
<neo69> James147: no luck
<neo69> still black :(
<James147> neo69: could you create a new user and see if it works for them :S
<neo69> James147: ok, be right back
<neo69> James147: I already had another user, started with it and it worked ok
<jmichaelx> neo69: any idea as to what could have caused the problem?
<neo69> jmichaelx: no
<James147> neo69: mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasm* ~    << that will move the plasma config files to your desktop and let plasma recreate them... should fix your problem and reset plasma to its default settings
<neo69> going to reboot
<James147> if that works you can reconfigre plasma, or try to fix the configs manually...
<James147> :p
<neo69> James147: it's working now
<neo69> James147, jmichaelx: thank you very much
<jmichaelx> neo69: all the thanks go to James147, but you are still welcome :-)
<neo69> :-)
<neo69> James147: you said "mv ~/.kde..." not "cp ~/.kde", right?
<James147> yeah... cp wouldnt do anything as the configs would still be in place
<James147> neo69: need to move or delete them to cause plasma to reset its self
<neo69> James147: oh, ok
<James147> ^^ and if alls working as expected you can delete (or move somewhere else) the configs that are now in your home dir :)
<neo69> James147: thaks again
<James147> (if you dont plan on recovering any of the settings from them that is)
<neo69> didn't make many changes
<neo69> going to just delete them
<James147> neo69: fair enough :) though in general its best to keep configs for a few days incase you remember somehitng you forgot ...
<neo69> James147: yes, you are right :-)
<marvin273> kurze frage noch zu dd, er kopiert ja bit für bit, kopiert er auch den bereich der nicht in der paritionstabelle vergeben ist, also praktisch den leeren bereich oder nur die daten die wirklich geschrieben wurden?sonst muss ich schauen wo ich 700GB speicher herbekommen:P
<genii-around> !no | marvin273
<ubottu> marvin273: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<genii-around> Hm, probably !de actually
<marvin273> oh I'm sorry, was disconnected and forgot that the german channel isn't joint
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, everybody.
<genii-around> Hello LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, nice. :)
<LINKSWORD2> Well, I've now gotta restart my system.
<LINKSWORD2> If you'll excuse me. :P
<markit> I need flashblock component in natty, I've universe repo active, but can't find... any clue? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/amd64/xul-ext-flashblock/1.5.13-1build1
<trions> What is the command of "System Settings" program? I need to open it as sudo. "kdesu system-settings" does not work.
<markit> aptitude search flashblock return nothing
<Pici> markit: Isn't that a firefox extension?
<markit> yes, I need to install system wide
<markit> and that package does exactly what I want
<markit> but can't find it :)
<genii-around> markit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flashblock seems to indicate it got dropped after 10.10
<markit> genii-around: damn, you are right, but googling with flashblock and "natty" I got the page I linked above
<genii-around> markit: If you feel adventurous you could manually download the 10.10 deb file and install it
<markit> and there seems is available...
<markit> genii-around: well, I would prefer download the extension and install where is available system wide, but I've no idea
<markit> and also a place where I disabled cache of firefox globally does not work anymore with FF >= 5
<markit> (I've squid for central access, so no need of local cache for every account)
<markit> anyone here has ever installed an add-on globally for FF 5 in natty? :)
<markit> btw, soon I hope I will need a html5 video block :)
<genii-around> markit: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable PPA looks possibly good
<markit> mmm interesting, but this way I will also have latest FF... could be a good idea indeed
<markit> genii-around: do you think that italian lang pack "-it" is available for natty? seems not reading that list
<genii-around> markit: The -it  language pack is there, it's on the third page of listings https://launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/+index?batch=75&memo=150&start=150
<markit> genii-around: yes, thanks, but as far as I understand, is for 10.04 or 10.10
<genii-around> markit: The change dates on the files indicate June 2011
<markit> genii-around: forgive me, but I've # add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable, aptitude update
<markit> then aptitude search flash but can't find flashblock
<genii-around> markit: Darn, yes. I see now by filtering there using Natty it has only webfav package :( Apologies
<genii-around> markit: It might still be worth a try to download the 10.10 .deb file from packages.ubuntu.com and see if dpkg -i packagename      on it groans or not
<markit> genii-around: don't worry, thanks for your help anyway
<markit> I'm a bit scared having an "obsolete" package installed, is a ltsp server
<markit> and probably the 10.10 version is not for ff 6 that I have in natty
<markit> or in any case I forecast some troubles :)
<markit> wondering the reason has been removed
<markit> because maybe I can find the way to install the addon system wide, but will not be automatically updated
<markit> while with the package it was
<erikas> sweiki
<mauri> in which file are stored all the services that start at the kde boot?
<pawleeq> hello
<pawleeq> I am using kubuntu 11.04 and I have problem with network management, in KDE everything works ok, but when I login into another desktop enviroment (Fluxbox, Gnome3) the network does not work. What to do?
<avihay> pawleeq: can you run ifconfig from KDE and from another DE and pastebin the output?
<pawleeq> avihay: mmt
<avihay> should take you 5-15 min
<pawleeq> avihay: here you are: http://pastebin.com/cDv0Xyzx
<avihay> ok, what I see is that your wired connection tryes to find an IP but doesn't succeed, and that your wireless does succeed, that's from when it works, I guess
<avihay> is the wired connection supposed to get an avahi address even though it's disconnected?
<pawleeq> avihay: I dunno, I did not change any defaults
<avihay> what about the output from when in another DE?
<pawleeq> avihay: ok, that will take a bit longer, wait pls :)
<avihay> welcome back
<pawleeq> avihay: :) here is ifconfig from fluxbox :http://pastebin.com/F6Em2Ubf
<avihay> ok, the fluxbox output shows you didn't recive an ip address
<avihay> I'm guessing fluxbox has a network manager of some sort? if not, you either need to connect manually (every time (you can write s script or something)) or install a network manager that will work under fluxbox
<pawleeq> well, before I upgraded to kde4.7 it fluxobx was working with knetworkmanager
<James147> pawleeq: knetworkmanger us deperacated... kubuntu should now use the network manager widget instead
<avihay> was*
<James147> pawleeq: try the gnome network manager applet (nm-applet) in network-manager-gnome package if i remember correctly
<avihay> or wicd
<James147> avihay: that would break the kde network maanger widget
<avihay> I'm guessing gnome's got nicer over time
<pawleeq> I already tried wicd and happenned exactly what James said
<avihay> oh
<pawleeq> when I launched nm-applet in gnome3, the problem was still the same
<BluesKaj> or , sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<avihay> from the logs, I think it's a wireless connection
<avihay> err output
<avihay> compare lines 24
<BluesKaj> ok sorry . sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<James147> pawleeq: you may want to ask on #ubuntu about why nm-applet no longer works
<James147> BluesKaj: what will jsut brin the interface up... it wont connec tor anything else
<pawleeq> ok, I will gie it a try
<pawleeq> thanks and good night :)
<James147> (and the interface is already up if ifconfig lists iit_
<BluesKaj> then sudo dhclient wlan0
<James147> BluesKaj: how are you ment to get a ipv4 address without associating with the ap?
<BluesKaj> it tells the app to cvonnect nm , since nm isn't activated
<James147> ?? that dosnt make any sence
<BluesKaj> nm is an awful app,
<James147> dhclient just sends a dhcp request  to try and get an ip adress
<James147> dosnt make nm do anything
<BluesKaj> yeah, I got nm to work ,with those commands , but I no longer use it...wicd for wifi.../etc/network/interfaces for static IP eth0\
<James147> BluesKaj: no, you worked around nm to connect to a wired connection...
<James147> "ifconfig eth0 && dhclient eth0"  will connect you to the network without networkmanager (assuming there is a dhcp server somewhere on the network)
<BluesKaj> well, nm showed that it was connected
<James147> BluesKaj: because you where :) nm didnt connect you
<gigenieks> Hi guys, can someone point shurtcuts so I can get these see pictures --- 1) http://www.google.lv/imgres?q=4+workspaces+by+side+Ubuntu&um=1&hl=lv&biw=1680&bih=881&tbm=isch&tbnid=mH-iOD_Kdr5yMM:&imgrefurl=http://anuragbansal.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/how-to-get-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu/&docid=YaESDGGbR9JU5M&w=1280&h=800&ei=STpUTv-QB8P0sgbclPEW&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=590&page=5&tbnh=163&tbnw=241&start=112&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:1,
<gigenieks> s:112&tx=100&ty=50  AND 2) http://www.google.lv/imgres?q=4+workspaces+by+side+Ubuntu&um=1&hl=lv&biw=1680&bih=881&tbm=isch&tbnid=Kkp_ffgpFLW4qM:&imgrefurl=http://www.linoob.com/2011/04/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-first-impressions/&docid=Xvo6VnplTXVSvM&w=1600&h=900&ei=STpUTv-QB8P0sgbclPEW&zoom=1
<FloodBotK1> gigenieks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gigenieks> do I need to install compiz to get these?
<avihay> gigenieks: http://anuragbansal.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/how-to-get-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu/   and I think you do need to install compiz
<gigenieks> I need to SWITCH to workspaces in that way using keyboard shurtcuts? So your link is not what I am asking. First question do I need compiz or something else to install / enable to get even those possibilities? Second question what EXACTLY Is keyboard shurtcuts? :)
<avihay> it's your link
<gigenieks> I am in #kubuntu channel => using Kubuntu 11.04
<cetta> hey all
<gigenieks> my link is picture ;)
<avihay> sec, do you want the pictures?
<avihay> or the different walpepares per desktop?
<gigenieks> neither I have 4 workspaces (desktops) I need to switch using those 2 methods
<gigenieks> SWITCH
<gigenieks> using KEYBOARD ;)
<cetta> hey all
<cetta> im new to ubuntu
<cetta> and new to irc
<cetta> so idk what im doing
<cetta> anyone friendly in here?
<FloodBotK1> cetta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gigenieks> I'm new to IRC too, so first thing don't flood (meaning don't press enter so many times; say all you have to say in 1 paragraph not 5 like you did above)
<cetta> okay, got it. wont do that again.
#kubuntu 2011-08-24
<gigenieks> What is your problem?
<avihay> gigenieks: the deafult keys to switch virtual desktops in kubuntu are ctrl+F(desktop number)
<avihay> cetta: it's a support channle, it has frendly peopel, ask questions and you should be answered.
<gigenieks> avihay: ok, but not what I need; it is easier to use mouse and just press on one of workspaces. I need to SEE desktops
<gigenieks> as in those pictures I provided earlier
<avihay> so you want to see a mini version of all desktops at once?
<gigenieks> exactly
<avihay> let's see wat we have in kwin's compositing plugins then
<gigenieks> "kwin's compositing plugins"?
<avihay> ahh, the desktop grid effect sounds like it
<avihay> I don't know what's th eofficiall name, it's in system settings->desktop effects->all effects
<cetta> how do i find other chat rooms on konversation?
<avihay> cetta: in the menue bar Window->channel lists for ubuntu irc
<avihay> shortcut is F5
<cetta> theres 0 channels in this channel list.
<cetta> oh okay, i got it. had to refresh it.
<cetta> man everyone on irc is quiet huh
<xzased> hi all. Im having a problem with the desktop effects. everything was working allright until I rebooted my machine and the desktop effects were suspended. I tried to resume them from system settings but it displays the error:
<xzased> "Could not enable desktop effects due to the following technical errors"
<xzased> thats all it says
<xzased> only xrender works, Im using kubuntu natty, my card is a ati mobility hd 4200
<xzased> also, this happens using either fglrx or the oss radeon driver
<mavenjinx> im running 2 different linux machines one is mandriva 2011 and the other is ubuntu knatty and i have been trying to connect to an ftp server that i have setup on both machines now but keep getting the same result error saying No Route to Host
<mavenjinx> anyideas i know the servers work because my windows machine can connect
<xzased> @mavenjinx, does the network shows up when you type route?
<xzased> how are you trying to connect?
<mavenjinx> with the ftp command this also happens with my ssh server on both machines to
<mavenjinx> i have edited the hosts and networks files and added both hostnames and ips
<mavenjinx> i have all firewalls turned off atm
<mavenjinx> i cant even ping the machines from one another
<mavenjinx> lemme try route
<mavenjinx> it shows the gateway but not each other not sure if it would tho without an argument
<mavenjinx> actually the destination shows up but the gateway ip just has a * in the field
<mavenjinx> i thought at first it was ip tables problems so i turned off my firewalls
<BentFranklin> Any idea why a Kubuntu 10.4 display would start oscillating on and off at 1 secon dintervals?
<mavenjinx> you might have the sleep or hibernate settings wrong
<mavenjinx> the alternative is that the monitor is going out
<BentFranklin> The monitor is fine.  The display is on for 3 secs then goes off for 1 sec, continuously.  I'll check the sleep.
<xzased> ok, so you cannot ping them, not even from the windows machine, right?
<BentFranklin> mavenjinx: I have System Settings -> Display -> Power Control off.
<BentFranklin> mavenjinx: Aha, it was screen saver.  Thanks for the clue!
<mavenjinx> no prob
<mavenjinx> no sometimes the windows machine will ping them both others it wont
<mavenjinx> sorry im newish to ircf
<mavenjinx> irc
<mavenjinx> i can actually connect to the ssh server on my ubuntu machine from windows and samba works to
<mavenjinx> but the mandriva machine witch is actually setup on the dmz on my router no joy
<mavenjinx> i have setup the proper port forwardings and all for both machines there is a web server o on the mandrva machine it is accesible from the web and the ubuntu box so its really frustrating me this is like the 5 week i have had this problem
<mavenjinx> o on the ubuntu machine the ftp localhost works but not on the mandriva machine and the ftp servers are Ubuntu pureftp and mandriva proftpd
<xzased> hmm, are they on different subnets?
<mavenjinx> nope both on same sub mandriva is 192.168.1.103 and ubuntu is 192.168.1.117
<mavenjinx> i have the router setup to only allow connections from my mac addressess
<mavenjinx> on the lan
<xzased> weird indeed
<mavenjinx> for the wireless cause incription is to bandwith entensive to run netflix on with my router o if it helps the router is a wrt54g with a dd-wrt flash on it it works really well
<mavenjinx> yeah it is buggin me really bad   the other day i could ping the ubuntu machine from the mandriva machine and vise versa but an hour later no joy i thought i had it fixed
<mavenjinx> :(
<mavenjinx> anyhow its dinner time here if you think of anything give me a email my address is mavenjin@yahoo.com
<xzased> ok
<keithzg> MAC address filtering? I guess that'll keep frat boys and grandparents out of a wireless network, but damn is it easy to spoof a MAC address . . .
<mavenjinx> yeah i live in an appartment in a small town
<mavenjinx> its not a prob
<mavenjinx> besides if they do connect to my network its fare game cause all connections are logged
<keithzg> fair enough
<ansgar_> is it normal to be able to read from /etc/* as a normal user?
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<antoranz> I'm trying to start fail safe mode on kubuntu natty, but it fails to start
<antoranz> I expected to get a plain X with a console, but instead I go to kdm screen again
<mavenjinx>  are you getting an error and can you start up normaly
<mavenjinx> gdm
<antoranz> my kde is fine... no problem with that
<mavenjinx> hrm
<antoranz> it's just that I want to start this plain session and it doesn't start
<mavenjinx> have you checked your log files
<antoranz> not really
<antoranz> let me see if there's something on the xorg.log
<mavenjinx> good idea but i didnt think failsafe started a gui
<mavenjinx> should just be console mode
<mavenjinx> #ubuntu
<antoranz> well... it always did.... just a plain screen with a terminal
<antoranz> but under X
<antoranz> not a VT
<antoranz> where's the place where all available "session types" are set up for kdm?
<antoranz> I mean, there's a file defining kde and failsafe, right? where's that?
<antoranz> I see nothing on /etc/kde4/kdm
<antoranz> I think I got it: /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/sessions/
<antoranz> there's something funny
<antoranz> all the files defined there are all the available sessions visible from kdm
<antoranz> the ones that are active and the ones that are not (because the software is not installed, for example).
<antoranz> I could theoretically create a simple file here and just start a simpĺe terminal like rxvt, right?
<antoranz> but then how does kdm make it available to me? where are the available session types defined?
<antoranz> I meanm, the active ones
<cetta> hey how do i join other servers?
<schijnndraeff> Is there a way to copy a playlist from my iPod to my computer, and have it refer to the tracks on my computer?
<valorie> schijnndraeff: try gtkpod
<valorie> maybe
<valorie> apple puts a non-standard database on the ipod, so it's difficult to say
<valorie> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i cannot see the temperature of the CPU in system control plasmoid. Can anybody help?
<naftilos76> i am on Kubuntu 11.04 & KDE 4.6.5
<cetta> guys i have a question about ubuntu. i'm new to it, so don't bite my head off if this isn't true, but does it make your internet faster?
<cetta> my torrents are dling faster than normal.
<tsimpson> cetta: your OS should not have any influence on your download speeds
<cetta> what about the torrent client? i'm using transmission
<tsimpson> generally, it really doesn't matter which you use
<cetta> oh weird
<keithzg> THat isn't strictly true, in a way; for example, Windows has some silly built-in limits for the number of connection attempts that can be made at a single time, and  depending on the torrent that can seriously hamper performance.
<keithzg> (and the Linux networking stack is just saner than the NT stack in general)
<keithzg> ...but I guess that guy has gone so whatever, heh.
<scifiwasabi2> can someone help me fix my start up screen (boot) :-( it's all messed up
<eshlox> hi, someone try install drivers from nvidia website? i have nvidia gt525m in laptop and with default installed drivers glxinfo shows Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig etc. Its good idea to install this drivers from nvidia?
<valorie> eshlox: it's always a good idea to use your distro tools
<valorie> and not some random .deb
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> also, just try jockey-kde
<eshlox> valorie: in jockey-kde i have only NVIDIA accelerated graphic driver (version current) [Recommended], i removed this and jockey show new option, experimential 3d nvidia graphic driver but this is wort then previous drivers ;-)
<valorie> that sucks a bit
<excognac> Hi all, knotify4 eats up 3.2GB RAM out of 3.7(should be 4)GB, why is that? Two firefox windows namely a bbc radio and bridgebase were running only
<excognac> now I closed them and the machine (laptop) is still sounds very busy
<excognac> still the same values in sysmonitor
<valorie> excognac: try htop
<valorie> might give you more info
<excognac> what should i look for? htop is running now
<excognac> ok, will reboot know cos for the first time my system turned close-to-bluedeath-of-windows-slow
<excognac> back soon
<excognac> what does red numbers (e.g. -4; 19) mean in hptop under NI?
<alvin> excognac: If your system is slow due to high I/O. Also try iotop
<alvin> NI: niceness
<excognac> ok will look up does niceness means in this sense.
<excognac> got it
<alvin> excognac: info coreutils 'nice invocation'
<FlashDeluxe> hi! is there somebody using a deployment tool which can update linux clients or install new software on multiple clients?
<James147> FlashDeluxe: you mean something like cononicals landscape?
<James147> other then that its quite easy to write a script to ssh into a box and update it :)
<alvin> I use clusterssh for that. (Granted, it's more of a hack)
<alvin> But clusterssh on a dualscreen with 25 windows open is just too cool to pass up.
<BlaXpirit> AAAAARRRGH!!! I've looked thru so many pages on google about "how to make a shared folder on lan between 2 linux machines" and still have no success. Will you please help me share a folder between 2 Kubuntus? Or, even better, synchronize files on 2 computers over LAN.
<James147> BlaXpirit: many ways... with samba, ssh, nfs...
<BlaXpirit> Well, I've tried samba without success, and didn't understand one guide with ssh+unison
<James147> BlaXpirit: if its just between two linux boxes then ssh is probally the easiest and most secure, once openssh is insatlled and running on the remote computer then you can use dolphin to browes the files by going to "sftp://remote-host-ip/path/to/share"
<BlaXpirit> sftp, eh
<BlaXpirit> what about password fuss?
<James147> (or sftp://user@host/  )  you should be prompted for a password
<James147> or you can set up a public/private key pair
 * James147 notes that kde can store the password in kwallet ^^ )
<BlaXpirit> yes, that's the part i did not understand.
<James147> BlaXpirit: first can you access the remote computer using sftp://... ?
<BlaXpirit> nope
<BlaXpirit> i bet i've messed something up with those keys -_-
<James147> BlaXpirit: can you do it though "ssh user@host" on the terminal?
<BlaXpirit> wait a sec.. i'll change the language so i can copy error msg
<BlaXpirit> LOL error message is still in my language -_-
<BlaXpirit> James147: ok, so i can connect via ssh
<James147> BlaXpirit: :) what error does sftp give then?
<BlaXpirit> i'll try to translate...
<BlaXpirit> Connection to host Could not find key [something] this server, but there is other kind of key. evil guy (lol at my translation) could have changed the typical key of the server ...
<BlaXpirit> etc etc
<Pici> prefix your command with "LANG=C " for it to appear in english
<BlaXpirit> i actually changed the language.
<BlaXpirit> and the whole program is in english, except for the stupid error message.
<Pici> :/
<James147> hmm, thought sftp would fall back to password is the keys didnt work :p ... BlaXpirit: you could try moving the keys out the way (they are located in ~/.ssh)
<BlaXpirit> ok, i removed the .ssh folder
<BlaXpirit> LOL just before you told it!
<James147> or that ^^ :P
<BlaXpirit> what does that username mean? can i connect to the thing with guest account??
<James147> BlaXpirit: its a username on the remote box you want to connect with
<James147> (you will effectivally log in as that user so only have their permissions)
<BlaXpirit> James147, thanks for information.
<BlaXpirit> is the ssh server running all the time a (security) issue?
<James147> BlaXpirit: note if you want you can mount a folder onto your local filesystem using sshfs via mount :_)
<James147> BlaXpirit: not as mush as samba :)
<James147> BlaXpirit: ssh is how most servers are accessed remotly ^^ even in large orginisations
<BlaXpirit> hmm... mount wouldn't make much difference. i'm thinking about some kind of file syncing
<James147> BlaXpirit: but to answer you question... yes... running anything that allows remote users in is a security issue :) though ssh isnt normally a big one (and gives more benifits then disadvantages)
<BlaXpirit> dropbox does LAN sync incredibly well, but it's evil, and it uploads to internet as well.
<James147> BlaXpirit: rsync ^^ one way sync over ssh can work well
<James147> or unison... though I have neveer relly played with that
<alvin> It's not evil. Yes, they can see your files. But at least you know.
<BlaXpirit> unison has some issues with those ssh keys
<alvin> Oh, it's really both way syncing? That's not easy.
<James147> (which are now gone)
<James147> alvin: unison is a two way sync
<James147> BlaXpirit: alternitivly mount the folder on both computer then you dont need to sync :D (asuming at least one is always up)
<alvin> Yes, that's the only program I know that can do it. But it's no longer maintained, isn't it? Not that that is necessary if  a product is finished.
<BlaXpirit> so many things, none is perfect. welcome to linux -_-
<BlaXpirit> no, those computers are desktop and laptop, so i need the files on both.
<James147> alvin: dont know... ahvent looked at it in a while... and a product like that is never "finished" there are always security things to fix :)
<James147> BlaXpirit: there is also owncloud... (like dropbox, but you can run it localy) though its sync client isnt yet finished
<James147> ^^ but taht works best with an always on computer
<BlaXpirit> nope, that's not good for me.
<BlaXpirit> Unison seemed a nice option, but, hell, the documentation stinks as usual
<James147> BlaXpirit: yeah... rsync is easier... but needs to be run both ways and dosnt handel conflicts at all
<alvin> If you want to sync manually, Krusader has a great sync tool.
<BlaXpirit> manually? meh. i could as well copy the files over.
<James147> actually, if i remember luckybackup (a frount end to rsync) and a sync option
<BlaXpirit> looks nice.
<BlaXpirit> as usual, ubuntu has old version in repoitory. i'm so tired of that.
<James147> not sure how well it handels conflicts though
<James147> alternitivly there is always git :D
<BlaXpirit> yucky
<BlaXpirit> why doesn't ubuntu have newest versions?? it always lags behind.
<James147> BlaXpirit: because after a release (actually a while before a release) they freeze the package versions and only apply securty patches to them inorder to try to maintain a higher level of stability
<James147> BlaXpirit: only rolling release distros have the latest and grretest software... but can often break when updating :)
<BlaXpirit> grammar nazi would die when they start luckyBackup.
<BlaXpirit> all buttons in different case, smileys, exclamation marks like "successfully !!"
<James147> BlaXpirit: you could always help tidy it up :)
<BlaXpirit> well, looks like I can't use that luckyBackup
<James147> ^^
<BlaXpirit> i probably needs some stfp or smb or something anyway -_-
<James147> why not?
<BlaXpirit> i can't set it up
<BlaXpirit> damn, dropbox would be perfect without upload to internet. is there something similar??
<James147> BlaXpirit: owncloud... when its sync client has been finished :(
<BlaXpirit> wow, how many dropbox clones now.
<James147> but all just do the same as dropbox... upload to a remote server
<BlaXpirit> well, thanks for help!
<FlashDeluxe> hi! does anybody know a tool which can update linux clients or install new software on multiple clients? i would prefer one with a nice gui :)
<alvin> Seriously, clusterssh! Otherwise, there's puppet. (never used it. no gui I think) and Lanscape. That one has a web interface, but it's very expensive.
<FlashDeluxe> alvin: i nee open source of course :)
<FlashDeluxe> the problem is that clusterssh is not useful for >20 clients
<alvin> It's a but much, but that's why I use dualscreen.
<FlashDeluxe> i will try out puppet first i think :)
<AimOn_> Hi!
<AimOn_> I'm trying to make my kubuntu machine to a wifi hotspot for my smartphone
<AimOn_> Has anyone experiance doing so?
<avihay> AimOn_: I was trying to make my kubuntu into a hotspot for my freinds
<AimOn_> any success?
<avihay> my network card doesn't support access point mode, so I couldn't make it work the usuall way with encription
<avihay> I managed to get my friends and me on an ad-hoc network. as for internet sharing, I have yet to manage that, though frankly, I havn't really given it enough effort
<AimOn_> so I need to check if my card supporst access point mode
<AimOn_> I'll look into that
<avihay> or go the ad-hoc way: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ad-hoc_networking
<AimOn_> I thought that adhoc woud share internet too. too bad
<avihay> the #starts the ad hoc server works, but I haven't tried the #forwards the ad hoc network to the router      part yet
<avihay> on your machine ath0 might be wlan0 or something else, also note that ad-hoc is not secure in any way, and everyone can ride your net or sniff out your traffic within a 100 meter radios
<avihay> AimOn_:
<avihay> oh, if someone else has a better way to do it, PLEASE SHARE!!!
<AimOn_> thanks for the link, i'll look into it
<avihay> AimOn_: ok, a second look at my link suggests that with wpa_supplicant, you can even encrypt the ad-hoc connection. I haven't put much research into it, so I don't know
<James147> avihay: you sure you cannot create a secure ad-hoc network?
<James147> avihay: ^^ :) yeah.. you should be able to encrypt it the same way you can infastucture connection
<avihay>  <avihay>ok, a second look at my link suggests that with wpa_supplicant, you can even encrypt the ad-hoc connection. I haven't put much research into it, so I don't know yet
<James147> avihay: yeah :) didnt finish reading before I replied :)
<AimOn_> knetworkmanager has all the options but I never managed to see/connect an adhoc form my android
<James147> AimOn_: androids cannot do adhoc networking without rooting them
<avihay> wish knm knew how to do that stuff, you have to enable the user to do anything he wants, because he might want it
<AimOn_> erm, what does rooting mean? sorry, I just got it today...
<James147> AimOn_: android phones basically run a linux kernel ^^ so like kubuntu has a root account so does the android... noramlly you dont ahve access to this account but there are exploits you can use to gain access, which allows you fiddle with files that your not normally alloud to touch :0
<AimOn_> ah I see
<James147> AimOn_: bydefault most android phones donot allow adhoc networking, but they can be configured to do so by chaning the right files (which requires rooting them)
<James147> AimOn_: you might want to try: http://www.su-root.eu/computing/turn-your-linux-computer-in-a-wireless-access-point-using-hostapd   though I havent tried it before
<AimOn_> James14: Your link looks good, I'm going through it atm. will take a while tough, I'll let you know if it works
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<allegrem_> hi !
<ryan__> Is there any way to fix refresh rates in Kubuntu besides the gui...Some of my computers have a limited refresh option and the screen and pointer and other stuff is glitchy
<ryan__> monitor this is
<ryan__> the ubuntu 11.4 version works fine...  but I like Kde better
<alexoloyede> I mistakenly unchecked my main menu bar in the view tab, now I can't see my view button to reverse it. How do I get my main menu back?
<ryan__> alexolyede, what version?
<James147> alexoloyede: most kde applications you can toggle the menu with ctrl+m
<James147> (konsole is ctrl+shift+m)
<alexoloyede> Phew!! Thanks man. Noobie's thankful for the life raft!
<phoenix_firebrd> how can i see the qdebug or kdebug messages in kde
<alexoloyede> James147: Thanks!
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: run "kdebugdialog" and enable the messages you want to show
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: ok
<mariann> Hi!
<mariann> I have a problem with my task bar...
<mariann> I could not see any icon (of programs, who are already running) on it
<James147> mariann: right click [ > panel options ] > add widgets > looks for "task amanger" drag it back
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: it works, thanks
<James147> (you can move them around by opening the panel settigns and dragging them around while the settings dialog is still open)
<mariann> James147: IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mariann> James14: thanks so much!!!
<EvilRoey> ghostcube:  wow, that's a great nick
<EvilRoey> heh
<ghostcube> :) hehe
<mariann> I can not to connect with my computer using Samba...
<mariann> I'm sure, that put the right user and password
<James147> mariann: unix user or samba user?
<mariann> James147: Samba user
<mariann> I can connect with smb:// in Mac OS
<mariann> using the same user, and password
<mariann> but here it does not work
<mariann> ;/
<Daskreech> SOmeone just mentioned smb:// in dolphin
<Daskreech> works for the most part but kinda strange for saving
<asoiuhdpasud> Hello, folks!
<asoiuhdpasud> Does anybody know if there is the possibility to integrate thunderbird with the kde message indicator?
<asoiuhdpasud> (TB6 and KDE 4.7)
<DaemonFC> wouldn't know, I usually disable that widget and set everything to use the system tray as they are supposed to
<DaemonFC> the idea of that thing is just ridiculous, it removes all the right click options of every program in it
<DaemonFC> thankfully it is not as difficult to get rid of as Ubuntu's
<asoiuhdpasud> I think would be nice to have an integrated indicator that shows only if there is something to known, instead of an icon in the system tray for every program
<DaemonFC> I'm interested to know why nobody was concerned with using a bunch of horizontal screen space back when 16:9 and 16:10 aspect ratio monitors were not common
<DaemonFC> now that they are, saving a half an inch doesn't really seem prudent, especially if it adds extra steps to the workflow of managing running programs
 * James147 tends to move his panels to the side of the screen :) vertical space is more valuble then horizontal 
<asoiuhdpasud> I choose to install firetray and remove from the system tray kde message indicator
<asoiuhdpasud> My intentions was only to make kde message indicator usefull..
<asoiuhdpasud> but I can't succed in it
<BluesKaj> asoiuhdpasud, firetray ? pls expalin
<asoiuhdpasud> I install the firetray extension for thunderbird
<asoiuhdpasud> shows thunderbird icon when there is no new mail
<asoiuhdpasud> and a numbered icon with the amount of the unread message when there are unread mails
<BluesKaj> ok , haven't used t-bird in 3 yrs , so i'm out of the loop
<asoiuhdpasud> BluesKaj: what are you using?
<BluesKaj> gmail
<asoiuhdpasud> Me too until yesterday..
 * BluesKaj is not in a work environment
<asoiuhdpasud> then I want to try gpg for mail..
<sergejj> привет всем
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Unit193> Привет
<asoiuhdpasud> DaemonFC: Are you using thunderbird? How do you put application in the system tray?
<sergejj> подскажите Qute Com работает со скайпом?
<Unit193> sergejj: Вы можете присоединиться к Русской канал для поддержки, как я использую переводчик
<mikeos> anyone on oneiric using plasma-widget-networkmanagement  and able to establish openvpn connection?
<k0s> hi
<k0s> nbmn
<EvilRoey> hello
<EvilRoey> I come bearing evil.
<Daskreech> EvilRoey: I come bearing a bear
<Daskreech> Sic him bruin!
<jgeli> how do I fix K network manager to make it manage my pppoe connection?
<jgeli> anyone smart enough to think of the answer?
<BluesKaj> most router dsl connections are pppoe , so network manager  should work if it's an ethernet conn , wifi is a different story
<BluesKaj> jgeli, ^
<jgeli> i connect direct to modem
<BluesKaj> modem connection is ppoe dsl ,so ?
<BluesKaj> jgeli, btw ,knetwork manager is deprecated ..no longer default on kubuntu ...have you updated recently?
<jgeli> whats the default now?
<James147> jgeli: the network manager widget
<jgeli> the one with the blue logo? default in KDE 4.6?
<James147> jgeli: yea
<jgeli> thats the one thats not working for DSL connections. Even if you add a DSL Connection it wont even show up on the available connections
<jgeli> all distros using 4.6 have this issue and its always command line solution which i believe is escaping from the true issue which is the network manager itself
<James147> jgeli: might want to take to 'kde then
<James147> #kde ^^
<James147> and ile a bug report
<James147> file :P
<jgeli> with the KDE support chatroom now
<jgeli> no one is replying on the right answer
<jgeli> bug reports? they have hundreds on this, no solution
<BluesKaj> jgeli, is it really necessary for you to use network manager?...the alternative (what I use ) is to remove network manager and use this : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<jgeli> command line is ok but I prefer GUI
<BluesKaj> it's not command line . it's editing with the run command and text editor
<BluesKaj> cement heads
<BluesKaj> bbl
<cher> Hmm, maybe I'm dumb regarding this, but somehow I can't get Amarok play my CD. Kubuntu 11.04 64 Bit. I inserted a CD, a popup comes and suggests to play with amarok. I say okay, nothing happens. I try to add the CD to the playlist in amarok, but that fails no matter how "hard" I try. I tried adding the audiocd: URL, the .cda tracks, the .mp3 tracks, nothing worked. How do I get amarok to play my CD?
<cher> Ah I got it. I re-inserted the CD and now amarok shows it as local collection.
<linux-beginner-h> what's wrong with kwin? it's using 80% cpu... the whole time!
<cher> Hmm... doesn't help. I have the CD's in the playlist, but the playlist doesn't play...
<James147> cher: you ahve the codecs? (install kubuntu-restricted-extras)
<cher> WTF? Do I need a "restricted-extras" codec for a normal Audio-CD?
<cher> It played .mp3 files before...
<cher> It says I already got kubuntu-restricted-extras.
<Daskreech> cher: does audiocd:/ in Dolphin show it up?
<Daskreech> cher: A number of CDs put out now no longer are Redbook or Yellowbook
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: how many windows?
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: it does not matter.... on a pure desktop without windows... same problem
<cher> audiocd:/ shows in Dolphin, and this CD from 1992 was playing nicely in Noatun, mplayer and others on Linux for years before.
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: Do you have a scripts loaded for it?
<Daskreech> cher: :-/
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: no
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: desktop effects on?
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: alredy disabled desktop effects...
<Daskreech> Makes no difference in CPU usage?
<cher> Amarok is able to do the cddb lookup and correctly displays it as Qtopia from ST-Melody. And Amarok shouldn't konw that ST-Melody is done with an Atari ST and I as an Ex-Amiga-Fan are doing blasphemy by listening to it ;-D
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: it does not matter what I do... or if my pc is idle... always using 60%
<Daskreech> cher: Maybe it is penance?
<Daskreech> you said 80 before
<Daskreech> linux-beginner-h: try popping into #kwin and asking them for help on debugging though somehow I think it will be back to a driver bug
<linux-beginner-h> Daskreech: thanks
<cher> Is there a recommendable command line CD player? I don't need interactivity. Just something to type like "cdplay /dev/sdb" or so, that's already enough for me, as long as it works reliably and if something doesn't work at least prints error messages to stderr where I can read them.
<well_laid_lawn> I'd try mplayer
<Daskreech> mplayer isn't a bad choice
<cher> Woah: There must be something seriously wrong. mplayer says: "Playing /dev/sr0" then "Seek failed", exits. /dev/sr0, however, is the correct. This is the device parameter for which audiocd:/ also does the correct CDDB lookup in KDE.
<cher> I'm in groups "cher adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare" and /dev/sr0 is 0660 on root cdrom
<cher> I'll try a reboot.
<cher> Cu later.
<Daskreech> cher: kscd ?
<cher> I'll give that a try, installing.
<cher> Woah that one worked.
<cher> I thought it no longer existed, didn't know that it just is not part of kde-base etc. in kubuntu.
<cher> Daskreech: Thanks!
<cher> Wasn't kscd able to perform a CDDB lookup in previous versions?
<Daskreech> Lordy knows. I haven't used it since KDE 3.3
<cher> Still I would really like to find out why amarok and mplayer refuse to play audiocds on this machine with Kubuntu 11.04 when they did fine with Kubuntu 9.04.
<Daskreech> ChrisGagnon: #amarok ?
<cher> I guess you mean me. Well, since mplayer also has problems doing a seek on /dev/sr0, I doubt the problem is only with amarok.
<Daskreech> cher: Whoops. Sorry ChrisGagnon
<cher> But maybe they still now the issue, I'll try #amarok.
<cetta> hey guys
<vinz_91> slt
<cetta> hey all.
<vinz_91> hey
<vinz_91> french here ?
<BarkingFish> evening guys :)
<vinz_91> no answer ...
<draik> !fr | vinz_91
<ubottu> vinz_91: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
#kubuntu 2011-08-25
<Guest90929> hello
<Guest90929> evrybody
<Terbaddo_> @ Guest90929 Hi
<AlexZion> hi everyone ...., I just install Kubuntu 64 on a dell xps 15z, (activating ACPI=off) and when I get the login windows ,I cannot write, my keyboard doesn't works anymore, just ....., any idea ... ?
<soee> nope :/
<AlexZion> how to change ACPI settings from grub !?!
<AlexZion> I'm pretty sure the problem is there ....
<giantpune> does anybody know how to read the CID from an SD card on kubuntu or linux in general?
<ssfdre38> http://senorgif.memebase.com/2011/08/22/funny-gifs-anti-brother-ipad-app/ what did the iPad say to the face?
<krise> Hello
<krise> im running kubuntu 11.04
<krise> how can i get my scanner canoscan lide 70 to work
<kaizokuroof> Oh hai guys
<kaizokuroof> I'm trying to move multiple files to a different folder
<kaizokuroof> through CLI
<kaizokuroof> I've done single files before, using the "mv" command, but I was wondering if anyone could shed light on moving multiple files at once
<kaizokuroof> is it something like "mv file 1 && file 2 " or is that executing the mv code twice for each file? Sorry complete nub :D
<giantpune> you can use the * and let the terminal expand it.  or you can make a loop
<kaizokuroof> the "*" would be a wild card correct giantpune?
<giantpune> yes
<kaizokuroof> There are some files I don't want to move.
<alvin> kaizokuroof: for i in file1 file2 file3; do mv -v $i /tmp/; done (if you're using bash)
<kaizokuroof> alvin: Thank you :)
<delight> I've got some kworker/0:x prozesses slowing down my system ... I can'twih a kill not even kill -9
<delight> how can i get rid of them ?
<delight> its blocking my keyboard every few seconds too
<delight> its natty with 2.6.38-11-generic-pae
<delight> I'll try to reboot into  2.6.38-10
<chris_rc1> hi
<chris_rc1> can somebody pls tell me how frequency scaling is done in natty?
<moetunes> cpu frequency I guess you mean
<chris_rc1> moetunes: yes
<chris_rc1> hi again
<chris_rc1> can somebody pls tell me how cpu frequency scaling is done in natty?
<foolishtechie> Can you (and how do you) run KDE apps in Windows?
<giantpune> i think the app must be compiled to run in windows with kde
<alvin> foolishtechie: Yes, http://windows.kde.org/ Not very stable at the moment. Some applications are more stable and have their own installers, like calligra
<giantpune> jsut like you can run Qt apps in linux and windows, but you must build it for each target platform
<foolishtechie> alvin: Thanks, I'll give it a go :)
<alvin> Ehm, not calligra. I was thinking about some epub thing. Forgot the name
<giantpune> calibre?
<alvin> Yes, that's the one
<mark____> Hey, I just installed Kubuntu on my desktop and I am trying to get Minecraft to run. I have installed the OpenJDK Java6 Runtime packages and tried launching it with java minecraft.jar and java -jar minecraft.jar but to no avail. Any advice please?
<mark____> the error I get is "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: minecraft/jar
<mark____> "
<well_laid_lawn> don't you need the jre environment?
<well_laid_lawn> mark____: ^^
<mark____> How do I get that?
<well_laid_lawn> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<well_laid_lawn> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip
<mark____> Thanks :D
<well_laid_lawn> I'm looking at this thread - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3115695.0
<mark____> Yeah it's 3:05 AM  here
<mark____> and that is why it didn't work
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<mark____> I was soo stupid. I forgot to actually download the minecraft.jar file
<well_laid_lawn> well there you go
<mark____> I was running the command on nothing
<mark____> I NEED SLEEP
<well_laid_lawn> I like the tab key
<mark____> Thanks for the help though
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<spexi> Hi! Why in the Kubuntu downloads the 32bit-version is recommended? What disadvantages there is if I choose to download 64bit-version?
<k0s> доброй ночи
<alvin> spexi: I can't think of any. The typical problems 10 years ago were flash and such. Nowadays, I don't think there are still troubles.
<bamcris> how do i remove kde from ubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<spexi> alvin: yeah I thought so too
<Cobold> is there a command list for ubottu somewhere?
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<alvin> hah, 'puregnome'. That factoid should be renamed with Unity in mind
<trions> I have Firefox as the default browser, but whenever I click on links from applications like quassel, it opens in Rekonq. How can I make these open in Firefox too?
<bamcris> sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<alvin> trions: System Settings -> Default Applications
<bamcris> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<bamcris> can't make it work, im trying to remove kde from ubuntu
<trions> alvin: thanks, I typed "firefox" there and now it opens links  in quassel too in ff.
<Terbaddo_> Hi, I have a problem with the "user" attribute for an NTFS device in fstab
<james1479> bamcris: then install it ^^
<james1479> bamcris: aptitude is no longer installed by dewfault in *ubuntu
<Terbaddo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674466/
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Just got some broken packages when trying to upgrade - http://pastebin.com/EvKN6h3H (I believe the relevant error is on line 3). Help? :)
<bazhang> contrast, please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and give us the url
<contrast> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/BfPvxUEm
<bazhang> Package libgl-dev is not installed   <--- contrast did you try installing that?
<james1479> contrast: try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<contrast> bazhang: it's a virtual package; i tried installing libgl1-mesa-dev which it provides, no dice... already tried that, gives the same errors more or less.
<bazhang> contrast, seems like james1479 has a very good idea
<contrast> bazhang: already tried that, gives the same errors more or less.
<contrast> bazhang, james1479: in any case, thanks for the help so far. :)
<EvilRoey> <Daskreech> EvilRoey: I come bearing a bear
<EvilRoey> <Daskreech> Sic him bruin!
<EvilRoey> ha, haha
<EvilRoey> Evil Coder, 31, found mauled by bear..
<contrast> I've got some broken packages after trying to upgrade - http://pastebin.com/EvKN6h3H (I believe the relevant error is on line 3; i already tried "apt-get install -f" and got very similar errors). Help? :)
<sabeur> SALUT
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Aqua4564> hi
<Aqua4564> how is everyone
<Aqua4564> hello..
<genii-around> Hi Aqua4564
<Aqua4564> oh
<Aqua4564> hey
<Aqua4564> can someone help me?
<Aqua4564> My clock app crashed..
<Aqua4564> hello
<james1479> Aqua4564: what do you mean by crashed? no longer there? if so right click the panel > panel options > add widgets > search for clock > drag the widget back
<Aqua4564> I tried
<Aqua4564> but it want drag back to where it was originally
<james1479> Aqua4564: you can move widgets on the panel by dragging them when the panel settings dialog is open
<Aqua4564> what's panel settings dialog?
<genii-around> !info lm-sensors natty
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.2.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 95 kB, installed size 460 kB
<ionite> what's a better audio player than amarok?
<james1479> ionite: entirely depends on what you define as "better"
<Ddpbf> you are looking for something lighter?
<Ddpbf> than try clementine
<ionite> amarok got a bug stuck i think. i can't move the scroll bar to fast forward or backward.
<genii-around> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ionite> Ddpbf: is it lighter?
<Ddpbf> but keep in mind amarok is most feater rich player in linux world
<Ddpbf> ionite yes
<Ddpbf> it is amarok fork
<Ddpbf> amarok 1.4 fork in qt 4
<ionite> Ddpbf: do u mean feature rich?
<Ddpbf> errr amarok is feature rich
<Ddpbf> more features asks more resources
<Ddpbf> :)
<ionite> Ddpbf: but why can't i scroll backward or forward? i think there's a bug? cuz sometimes i can click and hold the scroll bar to fastforward or backward but sometimes the scroll bar doesn't appear!
<Ddpbf> ?
<Ddpbf> wich amarok do you use?
<james1479> ionite: if tehre is a bug then report it so it will get fixed ^^
<ionite> how do i report?
<ionite> amarok 2.4
<ionite> Ddpbf: 2.4
<Ddpbf> errr it *could scroll* i did it fes secs ago
<Ddpbf> are you listenning radio?
<james1479> ionite: also, have you tried a clean profile to see if its a config error (by creating a new user)
<ionite> james1479: i changed my splash screen. it's ok now. i believe it's the splash screen problem.
<ionite> Ddpbf: no. it's mp3 files.
<james1479> :S
<Ddpbf> james he could delete amarok config
<Ddpbf> just
<Ddpbf> or plasma settings
<james1479> Ddpbf: Its best not to recommended deleting anything^^ epically when your not entirely sure of the course
<james1479> Ddpbf: new user is the easiest and safest way to test a completely clean profile
<Ddpbf> err he could just rename said config files
<Ddpbf> by adding .buk or .old
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> thanks for tip :)
<james1479> yes, but that assumes you know the right configs :) its far quicker to test a new user and to delete that user then keep renaming configs (when it might not even be a config issue)
<Ddpbf> ~/.kde/share/config
<Ddpbf> anything that has amarok in name
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> or plasma
<ionite> should i use decible?
<james1479> Ddpbf: how do you know its not in teh application data? I have had a bad dynamic playlist config in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok stop it launching before... and how do you know its not something else causing the issue
<Ddpbf> i said he could made backup of those files :)
<DarkriftX> does anyone know if there is a command that I can run when kde fails to detect media being inserted to kick start that detection process?
<Terbaddo_> I have a problem with photoshop CS5 and wine
<bazhang> Terbaddo_, check appdb and join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | Terbaddo_
<ubottu> Terbaddo_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ionite> thanks everyone for ur help. bye.
<krise> hi
<krise> can i get my scanner canoscan lide 70 work with kubuntu 11.04
<Arran> Hithere. I am nuw here.
<james1479> Hello Arran
<krise> if anyone is bored, please help me to install .sh file
<krise> need step by step help
<BluesKaj> krise, where is the file located and which .sh file is it?
<genii-around> krise: What is this shell file supposed to do?
<genii-around> Heh, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around :)
<krise> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi krise
<krise> i need to install this file before i can install the estonian idenfication card software
<krise> im tryng to translate
<BluesKaj> krise, genii-around has a lot of expertise , his advice should help you with this.
<krise> this file is needed to set up repos or something
<genii-around> Interesting
<krise> i cant install the software if i dont doo this first
<krise> thats what they saying
<krise> hi genii-around
<krise> Run it according to the instructions at least once (this is necessary to set the repository).
<krise> by google translate
<genii-around> krise: Firstly to make sure the file can be executed:  chmod +x filename.sh        then you should just: sh filename.sh       if it says it needs write access to add repositories or so on, use instead: sudo sh filename.sh
<krise> ok i try
<krise> sh: Can't open install-esteid-ubuntu.sh
<krise> i try sudo
<krise> sh: Can't open install-esteid-ubuntu.sh
<krise> same thing
<krise> do i have to chek in properties  is executable?
<krise> still same
<krise> this file opens in Kate do
<genii-around> krise: What says result of: file install-esteid-ubuntu.sh
<genii-around> Apologies on lag, work is somewhat busy
<genii-around> krise: Could you pastebin the file's contents?
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674696/
<krise> here is the file inpastebin
<krise> ee?result?
<krise> do i have to copy that to terminal?
<genii-around> krise: where did you save the file to?
<krise> in downloads
<genii-around> OK
<amichair> is there a way to redetect monitors (so it adds a newly connected monitor) without restarting X (which is what works for me so far)?
<krise> file install-esteid-ubuntu.sh
<krise> install-esteid-ubuntu.sh: ERROR: cannot open `install-esteid-ubuntu.sh' (No such file or directory)
<krise> i lied its not in downloads
<krise> do i have to copy that to downloads?
<genii-around> krise: You should just cd to directory it is in, wherever that is
<krise> ok
<krise> can u help me with that
<genii-around> krise: The usual place would be in ~/Documents
<krise> i dont have a document folder, i think i renamed it
<genii-around> krise: Are you seeing that file on your desktop folder then?
<krise> i can put it to desktop
<genii-around> krise: For now then, it would be simplest.
<krise> its on desktop now
<genii-around> krise: Then in konsole: cd Desktop && chmod +x install-esteid-ubuntu.sh && sudo sh install-esteid-ubuntu.sh
<krise> installing
<krise> i try to install aditional software now, i get back to u if i need help
<krise> thanks a lot
<genii-around> krise: You're welcome
<krise> ewwww
<BluesKaj> !cookie | genii-around
<ubottu> genii-around: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> !coffee | genii-around
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674708/
<krise> genii-around can u check this please
<genii-around> krise: Let me guess, it wants to write somewhere and can't or so? If this is the case, use: sudo -i       and then: sh /home/yourusername/Desktop/install-esteid-ubuntu.sh
<krise> there is some error at the end
<krise> something like that
<genii-around> krise: https://installer.id.ee/media/ubuntu/dists/  does not show they have Natty in their repository there.
<genii-around> Only Lucid and Maverick
<krise> yess
<krise> i remember that now
<krise> i have to change natty to maverick they sayd
<krise> how can i doo that
<skreech_> genii-around: cd ~/Desktop would be more assured
<BluesKaj> genii-around, poorly trained bot ...no coffe with the cookies:(
<genii-around> krise: In konsole: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ria-repository.list        change all the natty to maverick and save
<Daskreech> that's ctrl+R isn't it?
<genii-around> Yes :)
<krise> just in case here is installation instructions, translated by google
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674712/
<krise> saved
<krise> mabe
<krise> :)
<krise> whats my next step now
<genii-around> krise: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install estonianidcard
 * genii-around makes more coffee and sneaks back to work for a little while
<krise> ok program is installed
<krise> put now i have problem that i think noone here can help me
<krise> i cant find my card reader
<krise> unbelievable
<krise> now
<genii-around> krise: I have to work 5-7 minutes. Perhaps pastebin results from lsusb if the reader is for usb port, or results of lspci if it's an internal type
<krise> can anybody help me to get my scanner to work
<krise> its usb reader
<genii-around> krise: If no one helps by the time i get back I'll take it on
<krise> ok
<krise> thank u genii-around
<genii-around> krise: Work is going to be longer than i anticipated. You may want to still pastebin the results of: lsusb      and then unplug the reader, plug it back in, and then pastebin results of: dmesg|tail    for others to look at
<krise> ok
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674737/
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/674738/
<Daskreech> What's the kwallet manager called?
<krise> kwallet manager
<krise> ok i saw my card reader there
<krise> mabe i need some drivers or something
<Daskreech> it shows up in /dev?
<genii-around> krise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428859 may help. I will be gone now for an hour or more
<krise> ok thanks
<jmichaelx> what would the normal way to run a .jar be?
<rekcuFniarB> java -jar file.jar
<jmichaelx> ty, i also just found it... a typo was preventing things from working :-D
<krise> so what u guys think
<krise> is it possible to get my scanner to work?
<BarkingFish> krise, Sorry to ask - i only joined after you posted your question.  Would you mind giving me a quick heads up on your problem please?
<krise> hi BarkingFish
<krise> i have canoscan lide 30
<krise> how can i get it to work
<krise> kubuntu 11.04
<BarkingFish> I'm not entirely sure, I don't know if we have a package of SANE, which I used to use for scanner stuff... It may be a help if we have.
<BarkingFish> Let me check kpackagekit and I'll be right back
<krise> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> !xsane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<BarkingFish> Thank you BluesKaj :)
<BarkingFish> I keep forgetting ubottu is in here too :)
<BluesKaj> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<BluesKaj> same response for both
<BluesKaj> I used sane successfully in the past  ...been a while tho
<krise> ok, i understand that i need to do first
<krise> sudo apt-get install libsane-extras
<krise> right?
<BarkingFish> krise: Do you have kpackagekit installed?
<krise> yes i have
<krise> its open
<BluesKaj> dunno , did you check the package manager krise ?
<BarkingFish> If so, open it and just type sane in the search bar at the top- you'll get a full list of all the sane progs you can install
<BarkingFish> XSane is in there, the libs are there, the scanner utils too (sane-utils)
<krise> ok i installed this stuff , but when i tryed to run xsane it says no devices available
<BarkingFish> did you check the compatible hardware list first to see if your scanner was on it?
<BarkingFish> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<krise> yes, lide 30 was in the list
<krise> ok, i installed all sane packages, now its mabe working
<krise> ill be back in the min.
<krise> its working
<krise> thanks a lot guys
<BarkingFish> no problem krise, sorry the help I gave you was a bit vague - I haven't had a scanner running on linux for a year or 4 now :)
<krise> no problem
<Daskreech> ksane?
<Aqua> hi
<Aqua> hi everyone
<smooph> hey guys I have a problem with akonadi it keeps crashing on me ... can someone help me with that as far as I know the D-Bus session bus is not available error is supposed to be fixed
<smooph> may be I have a different problem ... here my errorlog http://paste.ubuntu.com/674832
<BarkingFish> smooph, I am experiencing the same problem. If I can get a bit more info on it from my end, I'm filing on Launchpad when I get the chance
<BarkingFish> I log in to kdm, and Akonadi has Signal 6'd (ABRT) about 7 or 8 times before I even start work, and I have all the kcrash handlers plastered on my desktop
<smooph> BarkingFish: maybe you can check if you get the same error as in my errorlog cmd "akonadictl status"
<smooph> BarkingFish: sounds familiar
<smooph> in the past I had to create a akonadi-start.sh that starts the different parts after a 20sec sleep
<BarkingFish> smooph, lemme check my error log and I'll be back in a sec
<BarkingFish> smooph, which log did you find the messages in?
<BarkingFish> I have loads and I haven't been on kubuntu all that long
<BarkingFish> would they be in the syslog, or in the kdm log?
<smooph> BarkingFish: no log ... just punch in a "akonadictl status" or maybe "akonadictl restart"
<smooph> maybe check out this page http://tinyurl.com/3fwkuwv
<BarkingFish> that kinda does it
<BarkingFish> akonadictl status gives me a "D-Bus session is not available" and a stack
<BarkingFish> I'll pastebin mine up so we can compare notes
<smooph> sounds good
<smooph> what is the output of "lsb_release -a" ?
<smooph> BarkingFish:
<BarkingFish> smooph, Paste here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/674841/
<BarkingFish> and the output you requested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/674843/
<smooph> BarkingFish: looks like the same problem to me
<BarkingFish> okily-dokily-do.
<BarkingFish> I'll add some debugging symbols the next time akonadi dies and I'll file it on the launchpad
<BarkingFish> smooph, while you have the chance, try adding akonadi's debug symbols and the next time it dies, you should be able to generate a good backtrace for a bug report from KCrash
<BarkingFish> sudo apt-get install akonadi-dbg
<BarkingFish> sorry guys, I gotta drop for a minute. Back soon.
<BarkingFish> Right, smooph - Skip the kcrash route :)  I just managed to get the error to appear and the backtrace it created amounted to one line - akonadi (nepomuk-contacts-something or other) - Signal: Aborted.
<BarkingFish> That's it.
<BarkingFish> I've seen more of a stack on my breakfast plate in the morning, usually pancakes.
<smooph> maybe thats all we need try disabling nepomuk ... maybe we get lucky and the error is gone
<BarkingFish> It's funny, nepomuk turning up in this.  I know it caused shedloads of issues on my last distro too.
<BarkingFish> I'm gonna go hunt it down and switch it off if I can.
<BarkingFish> !services
<BarkingFish> pants.  It doesn't know anything.  Where do I find the list of services in kubuntu please?
<smooph> BarkingFish: http://tinyurl.com/3gb5gqm
<BarkingFish> Fantastic, thanks smooph - Which from the displayed services is nepomuk?
<BarkingFish> If I can recognise it, I'll smack it.
<BarkingFish> :)
<BarkingFish> !nepomuk
<BarkingFish> never mind, I've knobbled it
<IdleOne> Seemingly out of the blue my sound has stopped working. I saw a popup window for a second that said something about my sound device has been removed but I hit the enter key and it closed. lspci shows me nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2) how do I get it working again?
<IdleOne> will be back in 30 minutes or so if anybody responds.
<kyubutsu> removed? that would require sudo.. sounds odd, perhaps you should be using a different audio device/module
<kyubutsu> but am guessing you already looked in settings for such thing
<jmichaelx> would someone recommend to me a decent file manager for the TP?
<IdleOne> kyubutsu: I did look in the audio settings and there is a dozen or so devices listed none of which seem to work. The error I saw suggested the sound card was physically removed.
<jmichaelx> oops, posted to wrong channel
<dank_> Hello... enable USB on Virtual Box OSE ON kUBUNTU 11.04 is OK!!... is posible Magicjack on Linux 100% OK.
<IdleOne> a reboot fixed sound
<IdleOne> not sure what happened but it works now
<newWorldX> hey room
<newWorldX> ethical hacking here?
<tyler_> is anybody here?
<dank_> yehs
<dank_> sorry
<dank_> yehs
<tyler_> whoa ^^
<dank_> yes
<FloodBotK1> dank_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyler_> so hello^^
<dank_> what can I do for you?
<dank_> hello
<tyler_> is it something like help for linux users?
<dank_> Yes tyler
<dank_> I'm a user like you, normal user
<tyler_> ok, sorry im looking for someone to talk
<tyler_> and this is a wrong place right?
<dank_> but for Phone
<dank_> ?
<dank_> ok
<dank_> this is my chat account navycu2005@yahoo.com
<dank_> send me invit''
<newWorldX> hello room
<tyler_> ok i try.. btw sorry i have a little problems with englisj
<tyler_> english*
<dank_> I speak spanish
<newWorldX> @everyone
<dank_> and you?
<tyler_> i like polish
<tyler_> ^^
<dank_> of
<newWorldX> hello please are alll descusions here bout linux only
<newWorldX> ?
<dank_> uffff
<newWorldX> tyler_
<newWorldX> male or f
<newWorldX> ?
<FloodBotK1> newWorldX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyler_> male;p
<newWorldX> and dank_ m or f and where are you from
<newWorldX> ?
<dank_> m
<tyler_> all discusions about linux.. so how i can take a chat room for fun?
<newWorldX> okay guys
<newWorldX> where can i get computer security
<newWorldX> courses from
<newWorldX> ethical purposes actually
<newWorldX> really do need
<newWorldX> courses and I cannot find any here
<newWorldX> i mean in the country where I am at
#kubuntu 2011-08-26
<Daskreech> newWorldX: Which country is that?
<Daskreech> You can probably getsome from MIT's open courseware
<newWorldX> Turkey
<newWorldX> mit has ethical hacking coursewares for free
<newWorldX> ?
<Daskreech> I think so
<newWorldX> or open to non students
<newWorldX> ?
<newWorldX> where are u located
<newWorldX> ?
<FloodBotK1> newWorldX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newWorldX> Daskreech please any ideas where on the site I can get them from please
<newWorldX> ?
<Daskreech> Hold on
<newWorldX> Daskreech: please any ideas where on the site I can get them from please
<newWorldX> okay
<newWorldX> thanks
<Daskreech> http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/
<Daskreech> They have on ethics, legal, network and computer security
<newWorldX> Daskreech: thanks
<newWorldX> so where are you at
<newWorldX> ?
<Daskreech> newWorldX: Jamaica
<newWorldX> Daskreech: thats quiet far so whats your feild?
<newWorldX> field*
<newWorldX> ?
<Daskreech> Programming
<newWorldX> okay
<newWorldX> please tell me you have a security cert
<newWorldX> did not really get books on ethical hacking
<newWorldX> Daskreech: because I am thinking of sitting for a certification examination soon. Really would want to have a good background in the field
<Daskreech> newWorldX: No I don't
<Firefishe> I have a new install of kubuntu 11.04.  I am having terrible problems with X and the nvidia-current (proprietary) driver, both 173 and the 'recommended' one.  Under certain conditions, when I resize konsole, that action causes the entire computer to freeze, forcing me to hard-reboot.  Is this a known problem?
<newWorldX> Ethical hackers in here please!!!
<SubCool> can somone help me install kubuntu onto a USB? I would like to run linu FROM the USB
<bazhang> !ot | newWorldX
<ubottu> newWorldX: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> SubCool, use unetbootin
<SubCool> i think i have heard of that..
<SubCool> i just used to startup-disk creator. what a pain..
<SubCool> is there a guide i can use? To setup admin and such?
<SubCool> can anyone point me in towards any advice for running Kubuntu off of the USB drive? Everything i come across brings up the LIVE USB, but the live usb really doesnt last long when being used as an operating system.
<bazhang> !usb | SubCool check the last link
<ubottu> SubCool check the last link: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SubCool> just brings me back to Unetbootin
<SubCool> although there are some nice text based walkthroughs that are very confusing.
<SubCool> haha- this is surprisingly hard.
<SubCool> ok, the ubuntu guys arent helping.. um- after creating a USB Kubuntu with unetbootin, do i HAVE to reboot the system for which i created the USB on?
<arden> Anyone here working with LinuxMCE-rc1 ?
<claydoh> SubCool: yes
<claydoh> but using unetootin, it is still the same as a livecd
<SubCool> right, but will the unetbootin allow me to use it like a normal install?
<claydoh>  no
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent  SubCool I directed you to this link earlier
<bazhang> SubCool, and you are crossposting, getting answers in both channels, please dont
<claydoh> SubCool: if you have a larger flash drive, and use usb-creator, it can create the persistence file system as bazhang mentions
<SubCool> i wasnt getting answers in either..
<bazhang> SubCool, I personally have answered you in both, so yes you were
<SubCool> and im still having issues..
<SubCool> ya, but with the same answer.. im running intot he same problem
<claydoh> SubCool: that way any settings you edit/create stay around for the next boot
<SubCool> im looking for more answers
<SIR_Taco> oh... this is fun... where's my popcorn?
<bazhang> then read the link as I suggested some time ago
<SubCool> I have viewed the link
<SubCool> all the way to the bottom
<SIR_Taco> viewed = read?
<SubCool> most of the guides are out dated, or not for the use i am intending
<SubCool> the end goes on to the same thign as the unetboot
<SubCool> but, after installing it- for the second time; i am trying to make sure i dont mess anything up... since the first instance didnt work
<SubCool> while doing that- i am asking some normal questions to make sure im not wasting my time.
<SubCool> ah ha- for instance, THIS tie i have a unetbootin menu. Last time i only got "default"
<SIR_Taco> why not just use the "create usb image" option?
<SubCool> i have, multiple times. It works for the first couple runs, but after updating it- it usually crashes
<SubCool> kinda the otherpart of my bothersome messages. Im trying to use this as a reusable boot drive with files i can keep on hand Like BitDefender. But every time i crate a bootable liveUSB, something updates and kills the jump drive.
<SIR_Taco> SubCool: ok, maybe we're talking about two different things.... I mean in Kubuntu (and Ubuntu as far as I know) there is an option to create a USB stick image...
<SubCool> ya, i usually use that
<SIR_Taco> And the kubuntu USB image option works?
<SubCool> um- liveUSB creator? ya..
<SIR_Taco> SubCool: ok.... so what's the problem?
<SubCool> well, keeping a persistant bootable drive without failure. i just setup a user/pass - set the root password.. and about to update it. Lets see if it works.
<bazhang> there is not a root password SubCool
<SubCool> now there is
<SubCool> atleast one i know. That is usually anotre problem. Attempting to install programs without knowing the default root password
<SubCool> and enter nothing when it prompts doesnt work
<bazhang> thats what sudo is for
<SubCool> ya,
<SubCool> that
<bazhang> there is zero reason to ever set a root password
<SubCool> ::shrugs::
<SubCool> every time i install/update things, and not have a Sudo password or some type of password, when i reboot- im locked out
<SIR_Taco> ok... I don't know how to put this other than: unetbootin, is not a part of any distribution that I know of, it is also thus not supported by any distribution I know of... perhaps you should ask the people that make it?
<bazhang> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 471-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 276 kB, installed size 820 kB
<AlexZion> hi everyone, how can I check the GPU I'm running right now  !?!, I'm trying to configure my new laptop ...
<bazhang> SIR_Taco, see above
<SIR_Taco> I stand corrected
<SubCool> SIR_Taco, its not really a netboot - blah. its particulars that are involved in Kubuntu. Settings, and such.
<SubCool> lets see how this goes, i just setup a userPW, rootPW, bitdefender, and a system update.
<bazhang> bitdefender?
<bazhang> sounds like a windows install
<StepNjump> how to increase the brightness on kubuntu please
<Daskreech> !register | newWorldX
<ubottu> newWorldX: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SubCool> bazhang, ya, im gonna be using it to fix a few computers..
<SubCool> point proven... - i cant get the USB to boot. lol...
<SubCool> can i boot off a 9.04 ubuntu, and have it jump to my USB?
<SubCool> nvm- im sure that is a hard, annoying request for what im doing..
<aLeSD> hi all
<tdn> I have just attached a USB mouse, however, it does not seem to work: The cursor does not move when the mouse has been inserted. The touchpad works. The mouse works fine in other computers though. How do I fix this? This is what is written in dmesg when inserting the mouse: http://paste.adora.dk/P2142.txt
<kyubutsu> avoid crossposting
<kyubutsu> !crossposting
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<benjamin_> hi
<cher> Kubuntu is completely messed up after the latest X.org update.
<cher> When I login for the first time after a reboot, the mouse no longer works. I can move the cursor, but KDE doesn't respond to mouse events. Only activating the kde menu works, but it's not even possible to run an application from the kde menu with the mouse.
<cher> And when I do a sudo service kdm restart, the WLAN no longer works.
<cher> This is terrible. Kubuntu has just rendered itself completely unusable for normal users that don't know to Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, export DISPLAY=:0.0 and start apps from there.
<cher> Honestly, guys, Kubuntu has serious quality control issues!
<cher> I guess what works is to not log into kdm at first, but first do a sudo service kdm restart, and then log into Kubuntu. Then both, mouse and WLAN should work. But guys, this can't be it!
<cher> Now imagine I install Kubuntu on my mother's PC. What should I do? I could choose between having an insecure systems without updates, or a non-usable systems because of the poor quality which leads updates to break the system.
<James147> cher: so far you are the only person I have seen with this problem ^^ suggesting its your setup not kubuntu... seconds, have you tried creating a new user and seeintg if its a problem for them?
<cher> James147: I could. But I am using Linux to NOT be forced to reboot my machine every few seconds.
<cher> James147: Also, my Setup has not changed. I ran sudo apt-get upgrade yesterday, seeing X.org was updated. Today I logged in and now I have this problem. I already did reboot, and the problem is reproducable.
<cher> I can't even download another distro from the UI because the mouse does't work and most websites have awful keyborad control.
<cher> And why should it be the user account anyway, if the mouse works after I did a sudo service kdm restart...
<James147> the new user is to rukle out the user's configs as the source of the problem... and I never said anything about rebooting...
<cher> Doesn't logging out and into a new user start a fresh instance of X?
<cher> Anyway, I'll try. Although I'm so angry on Kubuntu that I'm seriously considering switching to LFS for servers and Open SuSE for desktops now.
<alvin> Maybe you're missing some packages?
<cher> Okay, I've done 40 minutes of testing now and found several new bugs.
<cher> 1. When I create a new user using the KDE system control panel, the user's group has no name: user "testuser", uid 1001, gid 1001, but the group has no name. This was reproducable with testuser2.
<cher> 2. Changing the groups name with the KDE system control panel does not work. I had to sudo vi /etc/group to give the group the appropriate name (name of the user).
<cher> 3. The first time X.org runs after reboot, there is this problem that the mouse cursor moves but still the mouse does not really work. This is independent of the user: I could reproduce it with all 3 user accounts that I tried for this. I had to use a console and do sudo service kdm restart to restart kdm / KDE. After that, it always worked.
<cher> Plus, the mouse already fails in the kdm login screen. I don't need to login a user account to see that there is this mouse issue.
<cher> Another new bug that I've found: approximately every third reboot, after some time during startup, I guess it is when X.org starts, the system crashes, with Scroll Lock and Caps Lock blinking.
<cher> And it is reproducable that only the first user that logs in after a reboot can use WLAN.
<cher> 5th bug that I found just now: When I created a new user, and the new user logs in a first time, the user is forced to change the password (good). But the password change dialog does not accept any input (bad).
<cher> I had to login on a console, or use sudo passwd username to make it possible for the new user to log in.
<tsimpson> cher: bug reports should be on Launchpad, not IRC
<cher> tsimpson: I was discussing this problem with James147 before.
<tsimpson> cher: sure, but unless you actually file the bugs on Launchpad, they won't get the proper attention
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how do I enable nvidia 3d vision on linux?
<g0th> I have an nvidia geforce gtx 260 card, I tried selecting 120Hz in nvidia-settings but it only shows up to 60Hz, no 120Hz to select
<g0th> any ideas?
<g0th> The current cables are version 1.3(b?) is this the reason 120Hz does not show up?
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Am I missing something, or is KAlarm the *only* component in the latest release of KDE-PIM (4.7) that's capable of waking the system from sleep?
<cher> contrast: From your question, do I guess correctly that Wake-On-LAN is not an option for you?
<contrast> cher: well, it could be on *another* system for a completely different purpose, but yeah, that's an accurate guess (here's where i *would* love to get WOL working, since you brought it up - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11084532 :-) )
<alvin> cher, tsimpson. Don't forget project timelord! Packaging and Ubuntu bugs go to Launchpad, all KDE stuff is for http://bugs.kde.org
<contrast> cher: any ideas what might be causing the issue described in that link? since you brought up WOL, i'm hoping against all hope that you might be well-versed in it. :-D
<contrast> need sleep. g'nite, everyone.
<delight> previous versions of the dragon-player remembered the position you stoped a movie ... in 4.6 (Kubuntu 11.04) it is not. Is there a way to activate this ?
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<orated> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi orated
<orated> BluesKaj: I've a query regarding network management. http://imagebin.org/169730 . I've done ping test  and  I'm connected to IRC through same network. I've no other interface enabled. I saw in System Monitor, it reports received.sent data correctly. But only the network management is not working right.. Can you help me out?
<james1479> orated: "connection stat: unmanaged" networkmanager isnt handleing the connection
<orated> james1479: Yes, that is strange. I'm not able to understand that ..
<james1479> orated: have you configured the network using anything else?
<james1479> (ie editing /etc/network/interfaces )
<orated> But it actually is. I've WiFi disabled and system monitor shows activity only for ethernet
<james1479> orated: just because networkmanager isn’t handling the connection doesn’t mean it isn’t being handled
<orated> I'm not sure. I've only tried to delete auto eth0 and made new as per required connection settings. Later, deleted that as well
<james1479> orated: in /etc/network/interfaces?
<orated> Sonope
<orated> er
<orated> nope
<orated> james1479: What's should be default test for it?
<orated> what*
<orated> james1479: What should be the default text in it?
<james1479> orated: what does yours have in it?
<james1479> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<james1479> (cant remember the default settings)
<orated> james1479: http://paste.kde.org/114535/
<delight> somebody ??? previous versions of the dragon-player remembered the position you stoped a movie ... in 4.6 (Kubuntu 11.04) it is not. Is there a way to activate this ?
<james1479> orated: looks like the default one to me :S ... if you deleted the config in network manager then why not add a new one?
<orated> james1479: I deleted then added new, still the same thing
<pune> is there a setting somewhere in KDE/kubuntu to make the interface more "draggier and droppier"?  on my other PC that is using gnome, i can drag and drop the items in the task bar and re-arrange them.  and i can drag the tabs in firefox to rearrange them.  but on the computer im at now, with kubuntu 11.04, i cant drag these things
<BluesKaj> pune, click on the cashew in the panel on the far right, that opens it for dragging and dropping
<james1479> pune: for the taskbar :: Right click the task bar > task manager settigns >  > change "sorting" to "Manually"
<james1479> then you should be able to drag to rearange them
<james1479> with firefox... i have no clue... you shouldbe able to if you can in gnome
<pune> woot.  thanks for that
<james1479> (I can with chrome)
<pune> hmm.  firefox wasnt letting me do it a minute ago, but it is now after i changed the taskbar sorting.  i dont know if they were related or its just a fluke
<pune> so 2 birds with 1 stone then :)
<james1479> pune: they are not realted... or shouldnnt be
<pune> ok, next question then.  when i drag a file or folder into the terminal, in every other OS ive used, it inserts the space followed by the filename.  in KDE, it just inserts the filename with no space.  any clue how to make it add that space for me?
<pune> sorry, it should insert the filename and THEN the space
<james1479> pune: dont think you can change that ^^ (at least I dont know where it could be)... if its really a big issue to you would can file a bug report
<pune> which package would i file it under?
<james1479> oooo... :) not sure, konsole I would think, that handles the dropping at least
<james1479> pune: question is should it be added on the drag or the drop? Don't think it should be on the drag as it might mess with other programs
<pune> i would assume its just the drop
<james1479> pune: yeah, so I think konsole would be responsible for that (or at least the konsole kpart)
<james1479> delight: easy or not best to file a bug report and make the whole process even simpler (kde would be allot less intuitive if no one ever filed a bug report)
<delight> true
<delight> at the end there are a million things to tweak to make kde more intuitive, so rich of features I love ... I think kde could do much better with better pre-settings ... be way more intuitive
<delight> let it be part of some polishing
<delight> or having a tool to get such configs ready and shareable would be great
<james1479> delight: best way to get changes to happen is to file bug reports :)
<delight> ;)
<james1479> (or even better, file a bug report with a patch)
<delight> hehe
<bazhang> there are wishlist bugs as well
<delight> well I do that, but I'm just a java/groovy dev ...
<james1479> delight: and not doing anything will mean things dont change... :)
<bazhang> and of course !brainstorm
<delight> everything else is out of my range ... maybe web-dev ... thats about it
<delight> unfortunatly
<bazhang> which they actually read
<pune> ok, bug report filed.  now the waiting...
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<krise> Hello guys
<krise> Ineed to install tar.gz file
<krise> ca anbody give me step by step help
<krise> smartcard reader drivers
<james1479> krise: linux dosnt have a concept of installing a tar.gz file ^^ its jsut a compressed archive like a .zip
<james1479> krise: and what makes you think you need them? most smartcard readers should just work
<krise> Hi james1479
<krise> my reader dont work
<krise> support guys told me o install this files
<james1479> krise: define "dont work" ^^ what are you expecting to happen and what actually happens?
<krise> when the reader is pluged in, the light is on bt it says no card insertedä
<krise> card software is installed corectly
<james1479> what exactly is telling you there is no card inserted?
<krise> id card utility
<krise> when im open the uility, there is big red text no cardreader conected
<krise> card reader is cardman 1021
<genii-around> james1479: His pastebins from yesterday: -lsusb- http://paste.ubuntu.com/674737/ and -unplug/replug reader dmesg- http://paste.ubuntu.com/674738/
<krise> helo genii-around
<krise> igot the card software perectly installed
<krise> now i eed to install cardreader drivers
<krise> i got the tar.gz file where is many files inide
<james1479> krise: any "README" or "INSTALL" file?
<krise> there s install ile
<krise> file
 * james1479 suggest reading it
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675302/
<krise> this comes up when i klick the install file
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675304/
<krise> this is readme
<james1479> krise: then open a terminal cd to where you extracted it and run ./install
<krise> how do i doo it?      cd/home/krise/id  ?
<genii-around> Probably with a space between the cd and the /home/krise/id part :)
<krise> thats better :)
<krise> how i doomy next step
<james1479> krise: type "./install"
<james1479> then hit enter ^^ (without quotes)
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675311/
<krise> im not sure it woked
<krise> worked
<james1479> krise: it didnt, try "sudo ./install"
<krise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/675314/
<james1479> krise: now see if it works ^^
<krise> sure it works, i got professional hlp :)
<krise> thanks james1497 and geii-around
<krise> only problem it dont work with chromium, only with firefox
<krise> but thats  small problem
<genii-around> !helpersnack | james1479
<ubottu> james1479: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * james1479 waits to receive his cookie....
<genii-around> Heh
<james1479> genii-around: :)
<krise> here is your cookie
<krise> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=175779522450131
<james1479> http://www.facebook.com/login.php  :(
<krise> probarly u need to be logged in
<james1479> thats kinda hard when i dont ahve an account
<krise> i ques so
<BluesKaj> BBL ...
<westlock> where does network manager store its settings?
<genii-around> Probably .kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc
<bulldog98> westlock: /etc/NetworkManager
<genii-around> I always just have mine manually set in /etc/network/interfaces
<westlock> Yeah likewise gennii-around
<westlock> thing is I have this network manager globe on my taskbar and it is doing Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<K350> On my panel it says I've 12 (!) desktiops. How do I correct this?
<K350> According to my panel I've 12 (!) desktops. How/where do I correct this?
<genii-around> Are you sure you don't just have the pager installed 3 times with only 4 actual desktops?
<yofel> K350: right click on the pager -> pager settings -> virtual desktop -> number of desktops | what does that say?
<K350> genii-around: Hm, that sounds more likely. But I've no idea. How to check?
<K350> genii-around: ah..sorry I'm slow today:-)
<genii-around> K350: To do as yofel requested. If only 4 actual desktops, whatever instance of the pager you do the operation on will tell you the number of desktops
<yofel> the default should be 2, so 12 sounds a bit excessive...
<K350> genii-around: Ok. I've 4 desktops - done in compiz - so...now I'll check the pager...
<K350> genii-around: My desktop freezed. But it's all allright again. Logged in here again to get a chanse to thank you fro your help. Really apruciated, reallly!:-)
 * genii-around shuffles it over to yofel
<shane2peru> anyone know how to share a 3g usb internet connection with eth0 wired to router to share to a lan?  I found a few wireless guides, which seems more complex than a sharing through eth0
<genii-around> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<K350> 0~/c
<shane2peru> genii-around: thanks!!!
<genii-around> shane2peru: You're welcome
<SubCool> Anyone with LiveUSB-Persistence usage??
<Daskreech> SubCool: Make space for it on the USB
<ararama> Hi, my old system crashed and I've simply moved its hard drive to a different system. How do I get X back online? I'm now stuck on the commandline.
<SubCool> ya, i have. but every time i make a liveusb, and setup the passwords- it craps out. if i dont setup the passwords, i get locked out after reboot
<ararama> (no CD drive on this system either, unfortunately)
<genii-around> The second box booted the old drive up, but to command-line?
<ararama> genii-around: yep
<genii-around> ararama: Can it ping an online address?
<ararama> genii-around: networking is working fine etc. I just would like to get display back up (although it really isn't critical)
<ararama> genii-around: yep
<genii-around> ararama: Did you have some proprietary driver on the old box like fglrx or nvidia, which does not apply to the hardware in this box? If so maybe check the xorg.conf file
<ararama> genii-around: possibly. There's no tool to regenerate the xorg.conf file? oslt?
<genii-around> ararama: Alternately you could just mv it someplace
<genii-around> Then to try sudo initctl restart kdm
<ararama> trying now
<ararama> genii-around: worked like a charm. Thanks :)
<genii-around> ararama: You're welcome
<ararama> genii-around: I don't see a regenerated xorg.conf though. Any way to save the current config?
<Daskreech> Never tried with passwords
<genii-around> ararama: If no X sessions are running: X -configure        will put one in the directory you run that
<ararama> genii-around: I just restarted the box and it seems that I don't need one or that it uses the last working copy.
<ararama> I'll leave it as it is for now. Don't fix what's not broken and so on :)
<ararama> genii-around: Many thanks for the help!
<genii-around> ararama: The xorg.conf is deprecated anyhow, mostly just used when specific driver needs to be used or given options
<mashcraft> any one any good with .htaccess rewrite rules
<g0th> hi
<g0th> I have an nvidia geforce gtx 260, how do I enable nvidia 3d vision in kubuntu?
<genii-around> g0th: The 3D Vision links on Nvidias site only show the Quadras as being supported : http://www.nvidia.com/object/quadro_pro_graphics_boards_linux.html
<g0th> are you sure?
<g0th> how do I get 120 Hz working first?
<g0th> the signal is routed through an amplifier
<g0th> the "amp" is recognized as the display
<g0th> showing only 60 Hz
<g0th> I will restart X with the monitor directly connected to the pc, save the edid, reconnect it to the amp and use the saved edid
<g0th> that might work
<avihay> I want to get temperture readings from the motherboard built in sensors, but /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty. don't know where to look, any advice?
<TommyMann> @anyone: half the time I have no sound, I checked alsamixer and everything is on and turned to max
<TommyMann> but I have no sound
<TommyMann> any tech supporty types on?
<SubCool> ok, is there a way to boot off a LiveCD, but then refer to the USB?
<genii-around> avihay: If you type: sensors       does it give a couple readings?
<avihay> TommyMann: please provide more info,  what version of kubuntu do you have (lsb_release -a). in newer versions of kubuntu, there has been a move from alsa to pulseaudio
<avihay> genii-around: where?
<genii-around> avihay: In Konsole
<avihay> also, any coffee left?
<TommyMann> avihay: 11.04
 * genii-around slides avihay a nice delicious coffee
<avihay> thanks genii, I have no programm named sensors. sudo apt-get install lm-sensors?
<avihay> TommyMann: yes, by default you have pulseaudio installed
<genii-around> avihay: Yep
<avihay> will it be kind enough to add itself to the procfs?
<TommyMann> tommy@Displacer-Beast:~$ pulseaudio
<TommyMann> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<TommyMann> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<TommyMann> avihay: weird eh?
<TommyMann> I tried pulseaudio -vvv and can give you that if you want
<avihay> TommyMann: thats the exact same output I get. try useing the kmix application, restarting pulseaudio, reading the online documentation or removeing pulseaudio and using alsa,  or wait for someone else to help, I don't know how to mess with pulseaudio myself
<TommyMann> dang
<TommyMann> kmix shows all the sounds up
<BarkingFish> Sometimes when my sound doesn't work, I just restart the whole kdm and it usually kicks into life
<BarkingFish> if you have konsole open, try typing pavucontrol and bring up pulse's volume control
<TommyMann> when I went to multimedia settings it asked me if I wanted to forget about a list of devices
<BarkingFish> once you opened pavucontrol, go to the tab marked output devices
<TommyMann> barkingfish: there
<BarkingFish> OK
<BarkingFish> It should say at the top the name of the sound device, followed by which port it's using
<BarkingFish> can you tell me if those are there, and if so, what they are listed as please?
<TommyMann> just says internal analog stereo
<TommyMann> and has a drop menu
<TommyMann> analog speakers
<TommyMann> analog output
<TommyMann> analog headphones
<TommyMann> no ports
<BarkingFish> if you look to the left, you should see the word Port :)
<TommyMann> ah yeah
<BarkingFish> Those are the available ports for pulseaudio to output on
<BarkingFish> Right, underneath there should be a volume control
<TommyMann> they're all at 89%
<BarkingFish> are they grayed out?
<TommyMann> nope
<BarkingFish> ok - click on the Playback tab please :)
<TommyMann> ok
<BarkingFish> at the bottom you will see a button, click it and select All Streams
<BarkingFish> it should initially say "Applications"
<TommyMann> ok we're there
<BarkingFish> Right, what volume controls do you have above it?
<BarkingFish> I have one mono track, system sounds, and one for knotify underneath
<TommyMann> system sounds: mono 100%
<TommyMann> knotify: left 100% right 100%
<BarkingFish> that sounds right, can you now click on the configuration tab please? :)
<TommyMann> ok
<BarkingFish> You will only have one tab here, and it should be a dropdown button
<JeroenDeDauw> I'm trying to install something that has a autogen.sh file to create a configure file to make a make file (yay, simplicity!). When I run the autogen file, I'm getting this error: http://dpaste.org/WbVX/
<JeroenDeDauw> Anyone an idea how to fix this? I'm running Kubuntu 11.04, but suspect this is gnome related after some google'ing
<TommyMann> internal audio: analog stereo duplex
<BarkingFish> TommyMann, Can you try changing that to analog stereo output please?
<TommyMann> ok, no change in sound unless I have to exit to save changes
<BarkingFish> when you've done that, I'd like you to close pavucontrol
<BarkingFish> it won't happen just yet :)
<TommyMann> k
<BarkingFish> I'm going to ask you to restart the kdm now.
<avihay> genii-around: sensors-detect is so cool, it managed to not crash both the machines I ran it on even though I let it probe all of my hardware, and was very clear on how to use and install the modules, thanks, coffee was good too
<BarkingFish> You'll lose your open programs for a brief second, but you can come straight back :)
<TommyMann> that's cool
<BarkingFish> TommyMann, please type in the konsole: sudo service kdm restart
<BarkingFish> and we'll see you in a moment :)
<genii-around> avihay: Yer welcome
<TommyMann> still silence
<BarkingFish> ok, no problem
<TommyMann> barkingfish: ^
<BarkingFish> open up konsole again, and this time, type padevchooser
 * Daskreech give genii-around a pot of coffee
<avihay> genii-around: I rebooted the machine, but /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is still an empty folder :-<
<BarkingFish> it won't open a window, TommyMann - what it will do is stick a little white square in your system tray.
<genii-around> avihay: Yes that happens here too but my temperature applet still reads the correct stuff somehow
<BarkingFish> left click on that icon, and from the list which opens, select Manager and click it
<TommyMann> just indents a line, but doesn't bring back up a commandline
<TommyMann> tommy@Displacer-Beast:~$ padevchooser
<TommyMann> ^C
<TommyMann> tommy@Displacer-Beast:~$
<BarkingFish> look at your system tray, TommyMann
<BarkingFish> do you see a small white square in it?
<avihay> I want to monitor a machins temperture over ssh, for that I want a simple script, or preferably a one line bash command that will (since I cant read the proc file) run sensors | grep °C , and then run sleep(60). will someone be so kind as to save me the bash manual?
<TommyMann> the ^C is just me trying to copy with hotkey
<BarkingFish> so you don't have the icon?
<TommyMann> ah, yeah
<TommyMann> I do have the icon sorry
<BarkingFish> ok, left click, and when the list comes up, click manager
<TommyMann> ok
<TommyMann> up and running
<TommyMann> the manager that is
<BarkingFish> right, you should have 5 tabs.  I want you to start in the server information tab
<BarkingFish> Do you first of all, have a Default Sink and a Default Source set?
<TommyMann> sink: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo
<BarkingFish> same as mine
<TommyMann> source: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo.monitor
<BarkingFish> and again, same as mine
<avihay> oh, and I don't know how to make loops...
<BarkingFish> Can you switch please to the Modules tab, TommyMann?
<TommyMann> I'm there
<BarkingFish> Under there, you should have only one module listed, module-alsa-card
<BarkingFish> Can you copypaste the content of that field please?
<TommyMann> copy seems disabled, and it's long so give me a sec to type it out
<BarkingFish> on second thoughts, skip that, you can't :)
<TommyMann> device_id="0"name="pci-0000_00_1b.0"card_name="alsa_card.pci-0000_00_1b.0"tsched=yes ignore_dB=no card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1"
<BarkingFish> right, then this isn't a pulseaudio problem :)
<BarkingFish> you can close the manager window, and we'll aim for systemsettings
<BarkingFish> this is more likely a backend issue
<TommyMann> I think I have gstreamer as the highest pref
<TommyMann> BarkingFish: thanks for all the help in advance/in the middle
<BarkingFish> no problem
<BarkingFish> I had to go through all this to get my sound to work on my laptop when I switched to kubuntu :)
<BarkingFish> Open the multimedia tab and click Phonon
<TommyMann> first I get:
<TommyMann> This is the list of devices KDE thinks can be removed:
<TommyMann> Capture: HDA Intel (ALC269 Analog)
<TommyMann> Output: HDA Intel (ALC269 Analog)
<TommyMann> Output: HDA Intel, INTEL HDMI (HDMI Audio Output)
<TommyMann> in a popup when I open phonon
<BarkingFish> say no to them all
<TommyMann> done
<BarkingFish> right, Phonon area :)
<TommyMann> k
<BarkingFish> The first thing is the device preferences tab, can you click on Music in the list on the left, and tell me please what the top output device is?
<TommyMann> internal audio analog stereo
<BarkingFish> Excellent. Can you click Apply device list to... at the bottom of the left side, and make sure everything is ticked off please?
<TommyMann> done
<BarkingFish> cool
<BarkingFish> Middle tab next, Speaker Setup :)
<TommyMann> k
<BarkingFish> Make sure your two devices under hardware are: Internal Audio for the sound card, and Analog Stereo Duplex for the Profile please
<TommyMann> profile was analog stereo output
<BarkingFish> Under Output, you should have for hardware, Internal Audio Analog Stereo - and for Connector, please set Analog Speakers :)
<TommyMann> that's what's set in it
<BarkingFish> okies, we're getting close
<BarkingFish> Can you go back to the device preferences tab please, and in the right hand box, click Internal Audio analog stereo?
<BarkingFish> at the bottom of that pane, you will see a "test" button light up
<BarkingFish> can you click it please and see if your speakers output anything?
<TommyMann> no sound
<BarkingFish> what other devices do you have in that column please?
<TommyMann> none
<BarkingFish> ok, left pane, can you please tick the "show advanced devices" checkbox?
<TommyMann> been checked
<BarkingFish> still no other devices?
<TommyMann> nothing, unchecked and rechecked
<TommyMann> just internal audio analog stereo
<BarkingFish> dang.
<BarkingFish> Ok then, one more check - please go to the backend tab and confirm with me that you have got gstreamer as your primary backend p
<TommyMann> I do
<BarkingFish> myxzptlk.
<TommyMann> is that the evil demon from superman?
<BarkingFish> i think so
<BarkingFish> can you go back to the konsole please?
<TommyMann> sure
<BarkingFish> I'm really sorry about this, I don't normally take this long to get stuff working :)
<TommyMann> well I figured that this problem was a weird one
<BarkingFish> you're telling me it is :D
<TommyMann> my sound works like one day a week
<BarkingFish> At the command line, can you please type this - ps aux | grep pulse
<TommyMann> tommy     3003  0.8  0.2 348884  9836 ?        S<sl 16:31   0:22 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<TommyMann> tommy     4894  0.0  0.0   9140  1056 pts/0    S+   17:15   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<TommyMann> tommy@Displacer-Beast:~$
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> you be missing something :)
<BarkingFish> thor      1592  0.1  0.9 161520  9504 ?        S<sl 16:21   0:31 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<BarkingFish> thor      1623  0.0  0.3  20792  3412 ?        Sl   16:21   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<BarkingFish> thor     20607  0.0  0.0   4164   856 pts/1    S+   23:14   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<TommyMann> gconfhelper?
<BarkingFish> that's what it looks like
<BarkingFish> My sound is working, but I have both of those files live.
<TommyMann> gconfhelper, doesn't show up in synaptic or ap-get install
<BarkingFish> in konsole, can you do - cd /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse please?
<TommyMann> k
<BarkingFish> when you're in, can you please type ls -a
<TommyMann> /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse$ ls -a
<TommyMann> .   gconf-helper
<TommyMann> ..  proximity-helper
<BarkingFish> you should have 2 files, both marked in green, gconf-helper and gconf-schema
<TommyMann> those are the two green files
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> It sounds to me like you have some packages missing possibly
<TommyMann> proximity helper insead of gconf-schema
<BarkingFish> try this - sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-gconf
<TommyMann> pulseaudio-module-gconf is already the newest version.
<BarkingFish> :/
 * BarkingFish is having a headscratching session
<BarkingFish> do you have vlc installed?
<TommyMann> yeah
<BarkingFish> maybe we could try you with a different phonon backend
<BarkingFish> try sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-vlc
<BarkingFish> I might be going in a moment, so if I don't get this working tonight, TommyMann - I'll come back to you tomorrow evening
<TommyMann> already at newest version
<BarkingFish> I'm using my neighbors wifi with his permission, and he usually goes to bed in about 5 minutes or so
<TommyMann> well, I'm working tomorrow night
<BarkingFish> ah damn.  Sunday?
<TommyMann> available
<BarkingFish> perfect
<BarkingFish> I'll put that in my calendar to remind me
<BarkingFish> Anyway, if you have the vlc backend already, have you tried swapping gstreamer for an alternate backend?
<TommyMann> yeah, just went through all three I have with no luck
<TommyMann> in sound settings
<TommyMann> but I didn't restart kdm, so
<TommyMann> gstreamer, vlc, and xine are installed
<BarkingFish> try it that way
<BarkingFish> Just changing the backend without restarting the dm might not work
<BarkingFish> switch to the vlc one first, and do the sudo service kdm restart from your konsole :)
<BarkingFish> if that doesn't work, try the xine backend.
<BarkingFish> One of them will work, it has to :)
<BarkingFish> Boy, this is a real head scratcher.  Anyone else got any thoughts on what could be going wrong?
<BarkingFish> hello again :)
<TommyMann> vlc didn't do it
<BarkingFish> dang
<TommyMann> trying xine
<BarkingFish> okies
<TommyMann> no xine either
<skierpage> Somehow have "Partition Manager" *and* "KDE Partition Manager"?  One's a KDE Control Module, the other a KDE binary.  Which is better?
<BarkingFish> TommyMann, one last trick for tonight.
<TommyMann> ok
<BarkingFish> Can you please open konsole, and type alsamixer
<TommyMann> ok
<BarkingFish> when it comes up, can you check the volume on all your channels please
<TommyMann> s/pdif is off
<BarkingFish> the first 4 channels, master, speaker, headphone and PCM should all be up
<TommyMann> headphones at 0
<TommyMann> internal mic boost at 0
<TommyMann> everything else is at 100
<BarkingFish> just a quick check, do you have any headphones or external speakers?
<TommyMann> nope
<skierpage> They're really similar, same icon, but KDE Partition Manager seems to have more features. Confusing!
<TommyMann> I own some headphones
<TommyMann> just not plugged in
<BarkingFish> well if you could plug into your headphone socket please, and turn the volume up to about 80 ish, let's see if you're getting sound out from the headphone socket
<BarkingFish> when you're plugged in, just try playing some music in VLC or something
<TommyMann> no sound through speakers
<TommyMann> didn't pop up with any sort of detection either
<BarkingFish> anything through the headphones?
<TommyMann> nothing
<BarkingFish> [censored by xchat 2.8.6]
<BarkingFish> sorry
<TommyMann> yeah
<TommyMann> thanks anyway
<BarkingFish> I'll have a think about this over the next day or so, and I'll see you back in here on sunday night.
<TommyMann> what time is night in your time zone?
<TommyMann> it's 5pm for me
<BarkingFish> I'm in GMT +1 at the moment, it's 23.42 here
<BarkingFish> I'm normally on from about 20.00 GMT +1
<TommyMann> ah well it's 110 degrees at 5 oclock in austin texas
<BarkingFish> Holy Cow!
<BarkingFish> 110F?  That's like...
<TommyMann> very hot
<BarkingFish> 40°c
<BarkingFish> isc
<BarkingFish> *ish
<BarkingFish> man, I'd die in that heat.
<BarkingFish> I was born in Iceland, TommyMann - Summer there never gets past 20°c :)
<TommyMann> jeez, winter is barely that in austin
<TommyMann> only hits freezeing two days a year
<BarkingFish> Winter in Iceland is fun. You never know whether you'll be able to leave your house in the morning.
<TommyMann> That's kind of like summer here.
<TommyMann> Might die of heat stroke on the way to the bus.
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<BarkingFish> In Keflavik in Winter, the only thing you're likely to die from is falling over into a 5 or 6ft deep snowdrift and not being able to stand up before you suffocate
<BarkingFish> Anyhoo, I'm gonna pack up the lappy and get off to bed. I'm at work in about 8 hours, and I need my sleep :)
<TommyMann> Don't really get much snow.
<TommyMann> Get ice instead occasionally
<BarkingFish> I have 600 hungry perps to deal with first thing tomorrow, and a whole 8 hours with them
<BarkingFish> yay. not.
<TommyMann> perps?
<BarkingFish> Prisoners :)
<TommyMann> ah
<BarkingFish> I'm supervising kitchen tomorrow morning, for the guys doing breakfast.
<TommyMann> That's a job.
<BarkingFish> Yeah, myself and my colleague have a team of 20 prisoners who're deemed safe to work, and they do the prep and cooking for the breakfasts.
<BarkingFish> It's trickier when you're dealing, as I do, with Youth offenders, we have to be slightly more careful with them in a kitchen
<TommyMann> That's pretty cool. Are the prisons less ridiculous in Iceland?
<BarkingFish> I don't know thankfully, I was never in one :)
<BarkingFish> I'm in the UK now, have been for about 10 years
<BarkingFish> I live right across the road from where I work, which is about a 3 minute walk
<TommyMann> Living close to work sounds awesome, although maybe not so much when it's a prison
<BarkingFish> That's precisely why I live here.  The estate I live on has 200 houses, and only 54 of them are lived in.
<BarkingFish> Most people run a mile when they discover their new house is a stone's throw from the gates of a Category A prison
<TommyMann> I am actually heading out to a pub for a friends birthday now
<BarkingFish> anyway, TommyMann - I promise you I'll be here on sunday, and we *will* get your sound working
<TommyMann> pleasure speaking with you, catch you on sunday
<BarkingFish> No problem, take care
<BarkingFish> right guys, that's my lot for tonight.
<BarkingFish> been fun, I'll catch you all tomorrow
<BarkingFish> see ya
<skierpage> KDE Partition Manager warns that my partitions don't start at a cylinder boundary... but this is a USB flash drive. The Linux stack needs to get a clue and drop the "63 sectors 255 heads" crap from 15 years ago.
<skierpage> I actually want my partitions to start on a 1 MiB boundary per flash recommendations, but I can't figure it out.  Is the first sector sector 0 or sector 1?
<skierpage> Sounds like KDE Partition Manager 1.1 improves things, http://blog.volker-lanz.de/2010/06/01/new-in-kde-partition-manager-1-1-v-options-galore
<dthacker> kmail is telling me I have an invalid mail transport, but I've deleted it from accounts and restarted.  How can I find it?
<Daskreech> dthacker: Put in an account/
<Daskreech> ?
<dthacker> ??
<Daskreech> skierpage: It's jsut a warning you can probably ignroe it
<alkan> hi all
<alkan> my name is Alkan from Turkey
<dthacker> I used the account wizard to add the account..
<dthacker> I now have three transports, none of which match this name.
<Daskreech> dthacker: sounds strange. Did you look at the akonadi control center?
<trions> I formatted a USB thumb drive to ext4. When I insert it, and open dolphin, I am unable to copy or create new folders inside the thumb drive.
<dthacker> Daskreech: How would I access that?
<dthacker> Daskreech: don't see it in settings or system menus
#kubuntu 2011-08-27
 * dthacker pushes the "akonadi tray utility" button for kicks
<dthacker> I have a resources configuration and a server configuration tab
<dthacker> akonadi is running and passes the "test" button
<avihay> I want to monitor a machins temperture over ssh, for that I want a simple script, or preferably a one line bash command that will (since I cant read the proc file) run sensors | grep °C , and then run sleep(60). will someone be so kind as to save me the bash manual? don't know how to make the loop...
<dthacker> avihay: http://paste.kde.org/114775/
<avihay> dhavalp_: thanks
<avihay> I'm guessing I can type it in one line with ;?
<dthacker> avihay: don't know. try it and see...
<avihay> unexpected token. oh, well...
<avihay> the ; is the said token
<dthacker> any reply is now getting the invalid transport error.
<dthacker> I have set transports to be selectable.   No matter what I select, the same text comes up.
<theredman> any guys that understand vsftp fairly well?
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I am trying to connect to the windows network with SMB but it down't seem to connect. PLease help.
<sillykone> So, I get this weird thing in Kubuntu where the message indicator starts some tasks.  They're completely blank and they line up one after another.  A lot of times I have at least 8 blank jobs running.  Then the plasma panel will randomly crash and come back.  Anyone else have this problem?
<neo69> hi
<neo69> can someone help me install a card reader?
 * sillykone is away: Gone away for now
<neo69> can someone help me install a card reader? Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832
 * sillykone is back.
<SubCool> RE-PROVING MY POINT!!! -- I just got locked out of my LIVEUSB because i dont know the default passwd for the defualt user..
<SubCool> Im really tired of being right, and having you guys tell me im wrong
<well_laid_lawn> who are you talking to? who's telling you you're wrong?
<SubCool> this is an old rant,.. from earlier today and yesterday
<SubCool> i just got locked out of my LiveUSB because i didnt create a user... -
<SubCool> how do you check current disk space?
<neo69> SubCool: df -h
<SubCool> neo69, thanks
<avihay> SubCool: you don't go and set a password for the root user, you just change the default user password
<SubCool> avihay, doent matter. After a certain update is installed, i get locked out of the liveusb
<SubCool> this happens EVERY time.
<avihay> not getting over the size limit of the USB?
<SubCool> i have a pswd for the default user, the root user and even a created user. Now i cant log in
<SubCool> avihay, thats what i was thinking, ill find out now-ish..
<SubCool> ugh- the drive is full.
<SubCool> this thing fills up quickly..
<avihay> ya, was trying to live with a live kubuntu on a 1 GB stick
<SubCool> i have a 8gb
<avihay> you should have plenty of room then
<SubCool> appears the root partition is only 3gb big.
<SubCool> i have to find to clear space, AND expand that parition..
<SubCool> how do i do that?? lol
<avihay> I don't know, it should auto-expand or something, I think
<bazhang> not with that
<bazhang> a live usb is the wrong way to do it, as well
<SubCool> im back to where we started
<yayo> buenas noches
<SubCool> gn
<yayo> necesito algo de informacion
<SubCool> so then how do i do this?
<SubCool> re-do it all with unetboot again?
<bazhang> !es | yayo
<ubottu> yayo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SubCool> so how do i clear up some space? i havent downloaded nearly anything...
<bazhang> a live usb will simply reset upon reboot
<James147> bazhang: not if its presistant
<bazhang> James147, true, then its not live
<James147> SubCool: not sure about unetbootin... but usb-creator (included with *ubuntu) you can pick the size of the presistant partition when creating the disk
<James147> bazhang: but it is live ^^ (in ever other sence of the word) its not a full install but can write changes to spical partition on the disk
<SubCool> sounds all the same to me. It requested for me to specifiy saved space for things to be saved. But- how did it get ful sooo quickly? How do i clear some of it?
<James147> SubCool: depends what you did to it
<James147> SubCool: one thing you might want to do instead of installing stuff to the disk is create a custom image and install taht to the disk - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<SubCool> James147, i was thinking about something like that. Might be a better route... i havent had a fully running image to be able to try..
<pacific> I am unable to set correct 'ondemand' cpufreqpolicy on Kubuntu11.04, I tried the commands 'sudo cpufreq-set -c 0 -g ondemand -d 1000MHz -u 1.83GHz' and similarly for other core. When I cpufreq-info -- it always says ondemand governor will choose between 1000MHz and !000MHz. Any help/suggenstions? Thanks.
<SubCool> i just cleared some space, and i still cant log in..
<SubCool> well, i figured out that the computer had crapped out when it was full.
<SubCool> what a chore. -
<SubCool> this isnt going very well. anyone around?
<SubCool> LiveUSB assistance
<SubCool> where would i look to see what errors are occuring when i fail to login?
<Daskreech> SubCool: dmesg
<SubCool> what should i look for? the last lines do not say anything to do with KDE, GUI.. or well.. login?
<Daskreech> SubCool: It wouldn't
<Daskreech> that would be in ~/.xsession-errors
<dcndrew> Hi! I'm using Kubuntu 11.04 with Hungarian Language. Any software I use, if there is spellcheck, it works fine, but in Kmail first time I don't have spellcheck, then it change to English. I switch it to Hungarian, but after minutes it changes back to English. Does anyone have any idea why is it?
<dcndrew> Thanks
<warpzero> how do i install all of kde on ubuntu *without* turning it into kubuntu (startup screens, etc.)
<pants1> I think the package is kde-desktop
<pants1> not sure
<pants1> there might be several
<tobago> which is the best tool for creating dvd's from an avi (whatever encryption) file?
<warpzero> thanks pants1
<_BS_> Have two machines, both with same result to dnsdomainname. On the first machine I can not ping the other, even though it is in the hosts file (no domain listed on that entry). If I ping <machine>.local, it resolves. Where do I put (a) assume .mydomain to anything with only a machine name; (b) search .local as well?
<_BS_> It's not that I have to restart networking, by any chance, is it?
<[deXter]> Hi all, installed nvidia drivers and system isn't booting up
<[deXter]> Any fixes other than uninstalling the driver?
<[deXter]> Or for that matter, would typing "apt-get remove nvidia-current" work just like that?
<szal> [deXter]: how did you install the nVidia driver?  and, define 'isn't booting up'
<[deXter]> szal: apt-get install nvidia-current
<[deXter]> after adding the ppa
<szal> what ppa?
<[deXter]> ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<szal> what card?
<[deXter]> 7600GT
<szal> k, correct driver
<szal> but what does 'isn't booting up' mean exactly?
<[deXter]> and not booting up as in monitor goes "no signal"
<[deXter]> immediately after POST
<[deXter]> and if it matters, the computer was never restarted after the driver install
<[deXter]> it was hibernated
<szal> then reboot it
<[deXter]> of course
<[deXter]> but it wont boot up
<[deXter]> just thought I'd mention that, if it has any bearing to the issue..
<_BS_> Suppose I have a sub-direct 'Me'. How do I make 'cd me' work?
<_BS_> sub-direct -> sub-directory
<[deXter]> _BS_: make a symlink to Me
<_BS_> I'll say this another way ... how do I gain case INsensitivity.
<szal> _BS_: you don't
<_BS_> OK, then what's 'shopt -s nocaseglob nocasematch' all about then?
<_BS_> or, 'set completion-ignore-case on' in /etc/inputrc?
 * szal has never messed w/ that sort of stuff
<[deXter]> _BS_: It sounds like it's for TAB autocomplete only
<szal> [deXter]: tried the failsafe boot option yet?
<[deXter]> szal: not yet, will try that out
<szal> [deXter]: if that at least brings up text mode, be sure to execute 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' if you haven't already & reboot again..  and use a digital connection from gfx card to monitor if available
<[deXter]> ah, that's a handy command szal
 * [deXter] uses aticonfig on ATi machines..
<_BS_> Ach. Yeah I got that. The 'ach' is to bash, not you. The case insensitivity appears to be for the completion (remainder) part. In this case, you have to type one letter (to allow completion) yet the first letter is the one of the wrong case. e.g. 'cd m<tab>' fails.
<[deXter]> _BS_: how exactly did you set completion-ignore-case on ?
<_BS_> Having problems thinking of good case test.
<_BS_> In /etc/inputrc
<[deXter]> You mean manually?
<[deXter]> edited the file and all?
<_BS_> There is no ~/.inputrc
<_BS_> deXter: Yes. (Of course.)
<[deXter]> oh,
<[deXter]> _BS_: well the proper way to do is:   bind 'set completion-ignore-case on'
<_BS_> deXter: Was going to say, you seem surprised. Doing 'man bind' reveals 'bind a name to a socket.' Confused.
<_BS_> deXter: Not objecting to what you're saying, just confused.
<[deXter]> _BS_: you're looking at the wrong bind :)
<_BS_> Interesting.(And why I'm having problems coming up with a test case.) If I create 'aBc', set completion-ignore-case on, or off, still completes the name, at 'cd a<tab>'.
<_BS_> deXter: ah, bind is an internal bash operative?
<_BS_> ach. I hate 'man bash'. SO much stuff to chew through looking for the specifics on a builtin. <sigh>
<[deXter]> hmm, lemme try a test case myself
<[deXter]> O.o .. works for me
<_BS_> deXter: What I meant was, regardless of the setting, for aBc, the completion occurs just fine. I expected, with one setting or the other, for the completion not to happen. [Which is all to say, I'm misunderstanding something.]
<[deXter]> and I still say it's weird because that's not how it's supposed to work..
<[deXter]> If it's off it's not supposed to auto-complete
<_BS_> deXter: ah, hadn't picked up on that. (That you thought that way.) So, you're saying what you're experiencing is also weird.
<[deXter]> No, I'm saying what *you're* experiencing is weird :P
<[deXter]> The command works fine on my system..
<_BS_> So, my situation: "bind 'set completion-ignore-case on'" "cd a<tab>" does not complete. Turning the option on, it does complete. Which seems backwards.
<_BS_> At the time, the corresponding additional command I just put in is commented out, in /etc/inputrc.
<[deXter]> after commenting out the line in the inputrc, did you restart the shell (or spawn a new one)?
<_BS_> THAT, is the question, and I think the reason for all of my confusion. I restarted nothing. So, probably all is working as it should and as YOU expect, given that using bind is affecting things as you expect. i.e. bind is affecting the current shell, so I'm finally seeing the impact of the changes I'm attempting.
<_BS_> So ... let me ask you this ... did you expect the bind command to affect /etc/inputrc, or only the current shell?
<[deXter]> if you edit the inputrc file it'll come into effect only after you restart the shell, so yeah
<_BS_> Thanks. Getting confused at the moment, (which has impacted what, when), but at least now I know what I'm looking for.
<_BS_> As for bind ... you DON'T expect it to affect /etc/inputrc, correct?
<_BS_> New question: Have two machines, both with same result to dnsdomainname. On the first machine I can not ping the other, even though it is in the hosts file (no domain listed on that entry). If I ping <machine>.local, it resolves. Where do I put (a) assume .mydomain to anything with only a machine name; (b) search .local as well?
<[deXter]> Yes, I don't expect it to affect /etc/inputrc
<[deXter]> No idea about your second query.. might have to do with iptables
<_BS_> deXter: Shouldn't. This is name resolution, not packet filtering. But thanks for letting me know.
<[deXter]> _BS_: Most of my networking experience revolves around cisco stuff :P
<_BS_> deXter: Yeah, well, mine too. :-)
<_BS_> Next question: I've copied a directory from a remote system, getting an error in the process. (So, file skipped.) What's the easiest way to generate / compare two (sub-)directory trees, to find out what all it missed?
<[deXter]> Use rsync I guess?
<[deXter]> or you could list the directories and run a diff
<[deXter]> diff -q <dir1> <dir2>
<_BS_> deXter: Interesting ... 'kompare'.
<[deXter]> use -r for recursive
<[deXter]> Cool, didn't know about kompare
<_BS_> Yeah, well, it's all about what one encounters along the way, right. And what one manages to actually retain.
<[deXter]> Yep, but I'd rather come across and retain a CLI solution :)
<_BS_> diff -qr etc sftp://root@mymachine.local:22/etc now working as you might want. "No such file or directory."
<_BS_> deXter: Fair enough, and many times I agree. But on something like this, you can code it, and code all the exceptions, or you can get it gui and eyeball it. Especially on such one-off things.
<_BS_> deXter: Thus my first thought was something like 'ls -1R mydir >mydir.asc' repeat, and diff. But it all gets weird fast. e.g. Inclusion of full remote path strings, etc., etc.
<[deXter]> Not sure if you can use sftp:// ,atleast with diff..
<_BS_> deXter ... um, yes, I had sort of picked up on that. :-)
<_BS_> Moving to new machine, trying to capture what might be useful to refer to later. So, e.g., copied remote /etc to a squirrel hole locally. Only glitch, I think, so far, was /etc/rc5.d wouldn't open. Opens fine in local (remote) shell. Don't know what rc5.d is all about.
<[deXter]> _BS_: you could also do a dry run with rsync
<[deXter]> and that'd tell you what differs
<_BS_> deXter: Good point. [Some day, when I get as far as rsync. Only so many hours in a day.]
<[deXter]> :)
<_BS_> rc5.d, presumably run level 5 start/stop scripts. Curious that it would be (remotely) locked.
<[deXter]> Fair enough, but since I've discovered rsync I use it even for copying files to my local USB drive :P
<[deXter]> Yep rc5.d has runlevel 5 scripts
<_BS_> deXter: OH, rsync is most definitely on the list. I expect to do backups that way, etc. Was all set to use it years ago, but rsync just broken on cygwin (much like nfs) and gave up on it. It WILL be coming back soon enough.
<[deXter]> you should try rsyncwin32
<_BS_> deXter: I gave up on it all in windows, went to robocopy, and got on with my day. (TOSMHIAD)
<[deXter]> heh, robocopy is awesome as well
<_BS_> deXter: Yes, but still a PITA. (Understandably so.) All in the sense of ... for any given unix command, at least the command line / config files all share a common 'approach' / file format. In win, well ... for lack of a standard, every new utility inventor also has to invent their own ... 'command line parser.'
<[deXter]> That is true
<_BS_> deXter: I REFUSE to even look at PowerShell. If I'm going to relearn yet another 'shell', I'll invest the time in bash, and get that much closer to saying goodbye to Windows forever.
<[deXter]> _BS_: I've said the same thing to everyone who would recommend me powershell at the blink of an eye
<[deXter]> I was like, I'd rather use vbs/wsh than powershell...
<_BS_> deXter: Mind you ... there is one other thing (and it's why I did break down and do a vbscript login script) - it's everywhere. So when you're doing a script for 1,000 users, it's nice not to have to distribute the shell itself first. So although I would have preferred scripting in cygwin bash, I didn't want to have to distribute cygwin everywhere first.
<[deXter]> Heh, that was the most important reason for me too
<_BS_> Now later, I think, I discovered that could be broken down to two files (cygwin1.dll, and bash.exe), but I wasn't going to win the political battle of "You want to put WHAT on every computer ..."
<[deXter]> heh
<comeandgo> Hi, I just deleted the partition which was created when I was installing another ubuntu derivate and now it says at start-up that the filesystem is unknown. I tried to repair it with a live usb but it didn't work. Is Grub maybe the problem? thX
<comeandgo> I fixed it once, I will check it out
<_BS_> comeandgo: So you see the grub menu when you first boot?
<comeandgo> no, terminal like: Grub: filesystem unknown (if I remember correctly)
<[deXter]> comeandgo: check which partition is marked as active
<comeandgo> i thought because i am deleting the second partition it would not effect start up sorry i read the part with the backup
<comeandgo> ok
<[deXter]> comeandgo: boot up from a livecd/usb, open gparted and see which partition is marked as "boot" (on the right hand side coloumn)
<comeandgo> copy
<comeandgo> ^^
<[deXter]> ?
<comeandgo> sda1, the kubuntu i am here with
<comeandgo> dexter, I am not a soldier or so and hear the "copy", "roger" stuff just in tv and like to use it for fun
<[deXter]> Ah
<[deXter]> Well don't just say copy, say "copy that"
<comeandgo> oh sorry haha
<comeandgo> copy that
<[deXter]> comeandgo: exactly how did you try the repair earlier?
<comeandgo> sda2 was the part which got split for the second
<comeandgo> OS
<comeandgo> deX, automatig. first with ..i don't remember i googled it, and then with gpartet
<comeandgo> its not so important
<comeandgo> i did it so I don't have ..oh i am using not kubuntu sda1 now, i am on live usb
<[deXter]> comeandgo: Paste the output of this command:   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<comeandgo> I just didn't know how to get an installation off the disk
<[deXter]> not here, but on paste.kde.org or similar
<_BS_> grub in mba merely points to active partition?
<comeandgo> [deXter]: http://paste.kde.org/114847/
<_BS_> comeandgo: There is only 1 disk in your system?
<[deXter]> well the active partition contains all the config files and grldr of course..
<comeandgo> _BS_: Yes
<_BS_> deXter: Right, but with new install resetting grub to point mba to 2nd (active) partition, then that partition being wiped, my question to you was really more, just making sda1 active would 'make it all better'?
<[deXter]> Well that's the first step
<_BS_> deXter: Not that you got that lucky, with sda1 already being active.
<comeandgo> _BS_: the usb stick and the usb modem too
<[deXter]> comeandgo: did you try grub-install already?
<comeandgo> deX: just type in console? ok
<[deXter]> grub-install /dev/sda
<comeandgo> thank you
<[deXter]> sudo that
<comeandgo> [deXter]: live@live:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<comeandgo> oh maybe i first have to sudo me
<comeandgo> i mean, create a sudo account for the live usb
<[deXter]> eh, you don't have to
<comeandgo> ah good
<[deXter]> just type 'su'
<[deXter]> comeandgo: also, make sure that the drive is unmounted first
<comeandgo> [deXter]: Sorry I didn't mention I am using another distro, Zorin OS. Output: su grub-install /dev/sda Unknown id: grub-install
<comeandgo> You guide me very well thank you in advance
<[deXter]> comeandgo: 1) type 'su' and then press enter, then type w/e commands you want in a new line.. 2) I'm not sure what version of grub zorin OS uses so I'm not sure if it'd work or not
<_BS_> comeandgo: Do you have sda mounted? (as deXter asked about)
<_BS_> comeandgo: Make sure we understand correctly. You had (have) linux (Kubuntu) installed on sda1. And were trying to install a newer version of Kubuntu into a different partition?
<_BS_> comeandgo: And were trying the install from a cd source?
<[deXter]> No, he installed a second distro on a different partition, but he deleted it and now his system won't boot
<[deXter]> (I think)
<_BS_> deXter: Right (particular distro, as long as sda1 is ubuntu) isn't so much germane, yet.
<[deXter]> yep
<comeandgo> _BS_: I installed Kubuntu on the whole disk and the Zoris OS with the "side-by-side" function, Then I deleted the content of the partition sda2 with gparted and then the partition I think. Because I wasn't sure about the swap things I just let them there. I don't have important stuff on kubuntu.
<_BS_> comeandgo: OK, do you have the cd you used to install kubuntu with, handy?
<comeandgo> _BS_ and [deXter]: no cd anymore
<comeandgo> _BS_ and [deXter]: only costy mobile internet
<_BS_> comeandgo: Do you happen to know the version or name of the version of kubuntu you have installed?
<comeandgo> _BS_ and [deXter]: I have most stuff in the cloud and didn't backup. 11.04?
<comeandgo> _BS_ and [deXter]: The newest version which isn't beta or alpha
<_BS_> comeandgo: The Zorin OS you have (which you are running right now off a live usb, right?) you acquired / downloaded relatively recently, right?
<comeandgo> _BS_ and [deXter]: Maybe it's because the sda5 and sda6 are both in the sda2 partition
<_BS_> comeandgo: That's not it. That's no biggie, and easily dealt with later.
<comeandgo> _BS_: Just tell me when it get's too much for you. When I do it without you I get frustrated to quickly and just wanted to give it a try here
<_BS_> comeandgo: I'm not running the support show here with you, deXter is. And don't worry about it being too much. The wonderful people here in irc / this channel have way more knowledge and patience than I will ever have.
<[deXter]> comeandgo: first of all unmount your sda if it's mounted, then try update-grub.. all as root user of course
<comeandgo> ok
<comeandgo> not mounted, will do update-grub
<comeandgo> error: cannot stat "aufs"
<comeandgo> I also deleted the encryption keys for the home partition of sda1 I feel so noobish
<_BS_> comeandgo: /sda1 is encrypted?
<comeandgo> _BS_: home partition yes
<[deXter]> comeandgo: grub-install /dev/sda
<comeandgo> otherwise I would have just copied the files
<comeandgo> deX, I still get the"error, cannot stat "aufs" message
<_BS_> deXter: Ah! Got some coffee then?
<comeandgo> maybe I should try grub-install /dev/sda1? happy coffee time at kubuntu
<_BS_> comeandgo: You do NOT want grub-install /dev/sda1 unless deXter specifically tells you so, and I very much doubt he will.
<comeandgo> [deXter]: I tried it :x, same result
<comeandgo> _BS_ I mean
<_BS_> comeandgo: Let's get a little reality check here. You are still 'su' I assume. "mkdir /sda1; mount /dev/sda1 /sda1; ls /ada1" Do you see a /boot directory?
<_BS_> that should be ls /sda1, not ls /ada1.
<comeandgo> _BS_:copy that
<[deXter]> ah, just looked up the aufs error; he has to chroot first
<[deXter]> now that I think about it, it should have been obvious :P
<_BS_> deXter ... so ... understanding the coffee reference about now?
<[deXter]> ;)
<_BS_> deXter: Hey, I missed it too! update-grub instead of install-grub, etc., etc.
<comeandgo> _BS_ and [deXter]: http://paste.kde.org/114865/
<[deXter]> _BS_: obviously I need some coffee :P
<[deXter]> comeandgo: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo chroot /mnt
<comeandgo> _BS_ and [deXter]: But I could promise that the sda1 was not mounted in Gparted
<[deXter]> comeandgo: try that set first and see if there are any errors
<_BS_> deXter - does he need 'umount /sda1' first?
<[deXter]> yep
<comeandgo> deX, I did and it maybe worked because "nothing"happened it just came a new terminal line without anything
<[deXter]> I thought he already umounted it..
<[deXter]> comeandgo: cool, then that means it worked
<comeandgo> ok
<ionite> Is KDE 4.7 lighter?
<[deXter]> comeandgo: next step:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<comeandgo> wait
<comeandgo> should I still make umount /sda1?
<[deXter]> no dont do it now
<_BS_> comeandgo: if you 'ls /' now, do you still see a sda1?
<comeandgo> [deXter]: message: unable to resolve host live Installation finished. No error reported
<[deXter]> comeandgo: sweet, now finally run this:  sudo update-grub
<comeandgo> [deXter] and _BS_: Sorry I forgot to tell you that I had a problem with the installation
<comeandgo> woooo
<[deXter]> you mean installation with the second OS? If so, it doesn't matter..
<comeandgo> [deXter] and _BS_: it's busy
<comeandgo> [deXter] and _BS_: thank you so much
<[deXter]> yep it'll take a bit to scan for your installed OSes and add it to the boot menu
<[deXter]> actually the last command shouldn't be necessary
<comeandgo> [deXter] and _BS_: Could you please have a hoepfully last look? :)
<_BS_> deXter: Which last command?
<comeandgo> [deXter] and _BS_: http://paste.kde.org/114883/
<[deXter]> _BS_: update-grub.. it basically updates the grub menu
<_BS_> deXter: Gotcha.
<ionite> Is KDE 4.7 lighter?
<[deXter]> comeandgo: paste the output of:  cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<_BS_> ionite: Probably not. Define 'lighter'.
<[deXter]> ionite: If you were using KDE4.x earlier you won't notice a difference..
<[deXter]> But if you came from KDE3, you'd be like ... *woah*.
<ionite> _BS_: i feel 4.5 is buggy. or maybe because i'm a noob? sometimes it get freezed @ the splash screen some programs are also not very stable
<_BS_> dexter: 8-)
<comeandgo> [deXter]: http://paste.kde.org/114889/ merci
<_BS_> ionite: What / how fast CPU?
<ionite> _BS_: 1.6gz atom, 2gb CPU
<_BS_> ionite: What kind video? (What is the machine, too?)
<ionite> _BS_: integrated 256MB
<_BS_> ionite: Not what I meant. Intel, nvidia, ati?
<ionite> _BS_: intel
<_BS_> ionite: What kind of computer? e.g. My 1.6GHz Atom is within an Asus eee 1201n.
<[deXter]> comeandgo: Sweet, it looks good. Final paste:    blkid
<_BS_> ionite: Can you give me an example of a program that is 'not very stable'?
<ionite> _BS_: audio cannot use the scroll bar of amarok. splash screen freezes on some occasions or some time only log into the desktop when i click (meaning it doesnt log into the desktop after it is done loading at splash screen)
<_BS_> ionite: What are you currently running? Kubuntu 10.04 LTS? (For example.)
<ionite> _BS_: 11.04
<ionite> _BS_: my net book http://www.nexxon.com.sg/projects1.html
<[deXter]> ionite: For an Atom netbook, I would recommend using a lighter environment, like XFCE or LXDE.. lower CPU usage, better battery life
<_BS_> ionite: Changing kde version isn't going to assist with what you are experiencing. Any such problems as you describe are likely not kde issues, but issues beneath it.
<comeandgo> [deXter]: Output of blkid: http://paste.kde.org/114895/
<ionite> [deXter]: LXDE what's it? i've set up everything now.. it's quite a chore to set it up again? but what's LXDE? so it wont be as pretty as XDE now right?
<[deXter]> ionite: Of course, anything that uses lower CPU/resources will not look "pretty".. but I think with a netbook you'd be more concerned about having a longer battery life...  LXDE is a desktop environment, similar to KDE or GNOME (but lesser functionality as well, like, no widgets and stuff)
<_BS_> ionite: Looks like a nice little machine. It says it comes with ubuntu netbook remix. You installed kde after receiving it?
<ionite> _BS_: i formatted it and installed XDE
<ionite> *KDE
<_BS_> ionite: But not a remix version. You can install lxde as well as kde, if you want to play with it. At login, you'd just hit the drop down and choose lxde for that session.
<[deXter]> ionite: you could do an 'apt-get install lxde'
<[deXter]> and then you'd get the option for LXDE at the login screen as _BS_ mentioned
<_BS_> ionite: deXter just said how to try lxde. i.e. how to effect what I said you could try.
<ionite> [deXter]: honestly my current KDE is fine just that i feel if there would be any notable differences to bugs or stability if i were to change to 4.7
<_BS_> ionite: Right, but what you describe are underlying X / driver / hardware issues. Changing the window manager won't change that.
<[deXter]> ionite: Well 4.7 definitely has a lot of bugfixes; if you're not running anything mission-critical, no reason to upgrade to the new version anyways (not that I'm saying it'll fix anything..)
<_BS_> ionite: And if all that is true, you're well beyond anything I can help you with, and you should listen to deXter instead.
<ionite> [deXter]: would it affect any of my current settings and default programs?
<_BS_> ionite: Loading lxde won't hurt you at all, give you an alternative even. And you may even be able to rule kde in/out as a source of your problems.
<_BS_> ionite: So, for example, you could go into an lxde session, and play with only amarok, and see if anything changes / got better.
<_BS_> ionite: Running kde the rest of the time as you desire.
<ionite> _BS_: i have a black berry 9300. but there's not linux compatible software. should i use wine?
<_BS_> ionite: Not sure what you're looking for. There is 'barry' for sync'ing.
<ionite> _BS_: what's barry? for blackberry phones?
<comeandgo> [deXter]: Maybe I should just restart and try it out for the fun I am sure it works, cu soon and thanks to _BS_ too
<_BS_> ionite: If I remember correctly, it's used to sync your blackberry to your linux box.
<_BS_> ionite: What are you looking to do with your blackberry on your kubuntu machine?
<ionite> _BS_: lovely :) tethered modem?
<ionite> _BS_: manage contacts, sync gmail?
<bazhang> !info barry-util | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: barry-util (source: barry): Command line utilities for working with the RIM BlackBerry Handheld. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 132 kB, installed size 500 kB
<_BS_> http://www.netdirect.ca/software/packages/barry
<ionite> _BS_: thanks so much! :)
<_BS_> ionite: No prob. Only reason I knew (I'm not a bb user), is I know the developers.
<ionite> _BS_: haha. i hope that will help me sync well with my KDE
<_BS_> ionite: That depends. You don't sync with kde. What do you want to sync to? kontact, evolution, google?
<ionite> _BS_: most likely google
<comeandgo> [deXter]: Kubuntu on sda1 works but I didn't see the Grub menu
<comeandgo> [deXter]: (very sweet;)
<[deXter]> comeandgo: you won't see the menu :)
<comeandgo> [deXter]: but I have Zolin OS or how it's called already installed
<[deXter]> comeandgo: Unless you have two or more OSes or kernels installed, or you press and hold the Shift key while booting
<comeandgo> awesome
<[deXter]> comeandgo: not any more you don't
<comeandgo> [deXter]: Shift is king, sorry for spam :) you are heroes
<[deXter]> comeandgo: Glad I could help :)
<comeandgo> [deXter]: :)
<comeandgo> [deXter]: is the "no more need the grub screen" a little hack by you?
<[deXter]> comeandgo: Nah, that's the default behavior
<comeandgo> [deXter]:  or did grub change, I mean nice commands
<comeandgo> ok cool
<[deXter]> Well, it's gotten a bit better and a bit worse
<[deXter]> I for one hate grub2 ;)
<_BS_> comeandgo: That may make sense. Check out /etc/default/grub. And the hidden / timeout options. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 really good reference.
<_BS_> deXter: That's cause you're an old hack. And I don't even know you. grub2 is ok. You get used to it.
<[deXter]> _BS_: :) I know.. I almost got used to it last year when I started dealing with Fedora systems this year (which use the old grub btw) and I fell in love again
<[deXter]> I just thought it was so awesome to be able to edit my menu.lst without any hassle
<_BS_> Set my grub splash screen to the jet coming off the carrier. Still laugh when I see it - you don't know if the jet is going to drop straight into the water, or soar like an eagle. Sort of like my Linux experience to date.
<_BS_> deXter: Well ... you still can. Just don't run update-grub any more. :0)
<[deXter]> lol
<comeandgo> _BS_: sudo: /etc/default/grub: command not found
<_BS_> The background for the grub menu is the B52 bomber in mid-air. If it got that far ... it's soaring like an eagle. (About to drop a load, but that's another story.)
<_BS_> comeandgo: it's not a command, it's the grub2 configuration file.
<comeandgo> oh
<comeandgo> ok
<_BS_> comeandgo: See the link. Good read. You can scan the top part, then pay more attention to each individual configuration command as you feel appropriate.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<comeandgo> _BS_: affirmative ;)
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Greetings.
<_BS_> Question: Application menu settings. Set to name / description. How come don't see name on menus, only descriptions. (Hovering shows names, though.)
<_BS_> Oh for Pete's sake. Never mind!
<_BS_> dpkg-reconfigure -a keeps popping me into an adduser dialog. 'By default, users' home directories are readable...'. I've been through this dialogue a dozen times. How do I get it to complete successfully, and thus go away.
<_BS_> Next dialogu is for 'configuring apparmor'. Tired of this. Help!
<avihay> [deXter]: there is a reason to upgrade to 4.7, beside the bugfixes, and that's major improvements in plasma and compositing
<BluesKaj> dkpg --configure -a ?
<_BS_> First - is there a way to list what packages 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' wants to look at?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Typo, see last.
<avihay> before I couldn't use compositing on my 2GHZ core 2 duo because I have an intel GFX card, and it was unreasonably slow (compiz was ok-ish)
<BluesKaj> _BS_, typo ?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' not 'dpkg --configure -a'.
<avihay> now I find myself forgetting to turn off composting because it doesn't interrupt my workflow anymore
<BluesKaj> try  dkpg --configure -a \
<BluesKaj> without the \
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Nice try, but no joy. Nice try in that the first time it spit out one line (dealt with one package) [since scrolled off screen - have to fix that], and 2nd time (dpkg --configure -a) it didn't (i.e. dealt with whatever issue that package had), but 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' still behaves same as before. Assumption: dpkg-reconfigure -a, normally, should do nothing. That it does something...
<_BS_> ...is an indication of a half-installed something. (So something remains to be 'done.')
<BluesKaj> _BS_, yeah, sounds like the problem , altho the usual broken dependencies error should show
<BluesKaj> _BS_, what's your intention, try to finish the install or clear the brokenapp?
<dthacker> Good Morning.  I'm going to take a second pass a this.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Not sure - mostly I'd just like to know what's broken, and knock them off one by one as appropriate. Then come back to 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' and see a clean run. I'm thinking 'dpkg-reconfigure -a | tee >savetheoutput' sort of thing to capture for pastebin. Am I headed in right direction?
<BluesKaj> _BS_, what about an update ?
<dthacker> I'm trying to add a new email account to kmail.   I am able to login to the pop3 server and retrieve email for this user, but when I reply, I get a message saying "Transport 'Bluestrain.net #1 is invalid"  I've deleted and created the user, but this message will not go away
<dthacker> How do I find it this smtp transport and remove it?
<BluesKaj> that might show what's causing it
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Good point. Maybe an install script is broken / will get updated.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: xwerver-common xserver-xorg-core coming down. Oh joy.
<_BS_> Anyone recognize the install dialogue box titled 'adduser', ending with 'Do you want system-wide readable home directories?' Yes / No. Which package is this?
<dthacker> Deleted stuck mail in outbox.  Fixed the problem.  Going for coffee.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, I hate to promote another chat , but there's probly more help in this regard in #ubuntu than here due to the population:)
<_BS_> BluesKaj: No worries. Give me a sec. Pastebin coming. Perhaps you / someone will spot something obvious.
<_BS_> Anyone got any thoughts on problems in http://paste.kde.org/114907/?
<_BS_> This is 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' output, such as it is.
<BluesKaj> _BS_,
<BluesKaj> here's a really old post , but it may be applicable http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454106
<Torch> _BS_: what are you trying to achieve? afaik dpkg-reconfigure -a recondigures all packages... is that really what you want?
<_BS_> Torch: No, 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' takes another attempt at configuring all unsuccessfully configured packages. It touches nothing already ok.
<Torch> _BS_: you sure? because that's not what the man page says...
<_BS_> Torch: I'm sure. (He said, feeling certain, despite lingering doubts...) Try it on yours, it should do nothing. Otherwise, all several thousand packages would be re-run every time, and more than the ones I'm experiencing would come up with questions.
<helene> salut
<Torch> _BS_: well, on this system, it does indeed begin to reconfigure all packages ;-)
<Torch> _BS_: starting with adduser... which is what seems to confuse you.
 * James147 remembers --pending option in dpkg -configure or dpkg-reconfigure
<_BS_> Torch: I see what you mean by the man page. BUT, '-a' says only do outstanding packages. I know this from experience, although I agree the man page doesn't read that way. As you say though, if I 'dpkg-reconfigure <this package>' it definitely does as you say.
<_BS_> Torch: Thanks, you've given me an idea.
<_BS_> Drats. dpkg-reconfigure adduser did as before, and completion did not make it happy. (Come up still with 'dpkg-reconfigure -a'.) 'aptitude remove adduser' would result in a lot of nastiness.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, you could do , sudo dpkg --clear-avail ,  clear it out the existing file and generate a new one...then update again
<_BS_> BluesKaj: That's sort of where I was heading. 'apt-get remove adduser' reveals some useful stuff though. emacs23* has unmet dependencies. This could be the cause. Removing emacs23 now ...
 * BluesKaj stays away from emacs ...never really understood the concept
<BluesKaj> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Agreed, hate emacs, have vowed to have zero to do with it for decades now, however, dependencies mean the darned thing keeps getting its fingers in there somehow. Sort of like the world falls apart if you don't install bluetooth.
<_BS_> apt-get remove emacs32 successful. 'apt-get -s remove adduser' NOT GOOD. (-s = simulate)
<BluesKaj> emacs isn't just a text editor as the factoid would lead you to believe
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Yeah, I know. It being the 'most powerful beast' at the time (e.g. macro language) a lot of stuff built up around it, even if one was never going to use it as an editor.
<comeandgo> _BS_ or [deXter]: I cannot see the Zoris OS in grub and want to delete it and install it again.  I have 2 swap partitions sda5 and sda6. IF Kubuntu is on sda1, which is most likely it's swap file?
<_BS_> comeandgo: Zoris OS is not in grub. You had failed install. It's partition does not exist. Zoris does not exist on your system. Try swapoff, then delete both swap partitions. Then create new one. swapon. May need to adjust /etc/fstab appropriately. No worries of any such fstab errors in mean time.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Silliest thing is ... I've been nowhere near adduser or apparmor. If it wants to update / be configured, it's because of some other dependency, not anything I did. Irritating.
<Torch> _BS_: you did understand that what you do reconfigures all packages, didn't you?
<BluesKaj> comeandgo, df -h look for the swap file , it may not nbe named , but if you can remember the size.
<comeandgo> _BS_: I will not disapoint you *helmet*
<_BS_> Torch: You do understand that it does not. See earlier comment James147: remembers --pending option in dpkg -configure or dpkg-reconfigure. I KNOW it to not reconfigure everything. Run it TOO many times over the years. It's a standard command line when one has half-installed packages (for whatever reason). It only deals with the packages in a broken state.
<Torch> _BS_: the manpage says the opposite. trying to proves it... it don't see why you maintain this position and block your own path forward.
<_BS_> Torch: I agree the man page says differently. I speak from experience.
<_BS_> Torch: (With dpkg-reconfigure -a, that is.)
<Torch> _BS_: what's the problem you're trying to fix?
<_BS_> dpkg-configure -a should run clean. That it doesn't means packages half installed. (I forget what made me think to run it / what told me to - this time.) What I'd like, at the moment, is the list of broken packages, so I can dpkg-reconfigure them (successfully) individually, winnowing the set that 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' is trying to deal with. [Cut down the noise to figure out what the real /...
<_BS_> ...core problem is.]
<BluesKaj> dpkg-reconfigure -a, seems to get a standard response _BS_ , I just tried it and I got the same dialog box
<Torch> _BS_: in other words, you have no problem...
<Torch> _BS_: your system does what you tell it to and you don't understand why ;-)
<BluesKaj> Torch, enuff..just let him try to fix it ...being critical without offering a solution isn't helpful
<Torch> _BS_: what you're remembering is probably dpkg --configure -a
<_BS_> BluesKaj - define 'standard response' please. i.e. You believe you have a correctly and completely configured system, yet see the same dialogue box I do?
<_BS_> Torch: I don't understand what you just said, and  I REALLY don't appreciate the attitude.
<Torch> _BS_: like i said before, i do get this as well on my system
<Torch> _BS_: chill, dude, i'm just trying to help you ;-)
<_BS_> Torch: The attitude is not helpful.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, ok , I see your point ..my system isn't configured properly due to a dependency problem with 1a32-libs .:)
<BluesKaj> _BS_, blame 32 bit google earth disguised in 64 bit sheeps clothing
<comeandgo> BluesKaj: both the same size but thanks. _BS_: should I delete sda2 as well?
<comeandgo> _BS_: Not that I make the same mistake again
<_BS_> dpkg --configure -a  results in processing triggers for 'python-central'. Running again, clean. This has come back, since, dpkg-reconfigure -a. i.e. I saw this (python-central) reference before and it got clean. More to come, too many lines of talk here at the moment.
<_BS_> comeandgo: DO NOT DELETE SDA2, it is your extended partition. (How you got there I don't know, but you are there.)
<_BS_> comeandgo: I am not completely sure where you're at at the moment. Are both swap partitions gone?
<_BS_> Everyone: Linux does not have to be pointed (e.g. have root) at a primary partition, does it?
<helene> bonjour
<helene> besoin d'un service merci
<BluesKaj> !fr | helene
<ubottu> helene: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<_BS_> comeandgo: There is no harm to deleting your sda2. However, your partitioning is strange to me, and got there somehow for some reason. You may want to do fdisk -l again, pastebin it, and we'll call for someone here (greater expert than I) to comment.
<helene> #ubuntu-fr
<_BS_> Re:dpkg-reconfigure - I have never seen the add user dialogue box before. This is not the first time I've ever run dpkg-reconfigure -a. Given that both BluesKaj and Torch see it ... I'm wondering if bug in dependency / packages setup such that if any package remains unconfigured, it's trigger an adduser reconfiguration as well. i.e. adduser reconfiguration is a red herring, here.
<BluesKaj> helene, /join #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> _BS_, yeah the adduser seems almost irrelavent to what the underlying problem is
<_BS_> dpkg --triggers-only -a, does nothing. dpkg --configure -a, does nothing.
<_BS_> i.e. Nothing they deal with broken / nothing to do.
<_BS_> Just like the LSB issue is likely a non-issue. It's not like I played at all in that area. Much like so many boot messages (stop using such and so, will be deprecated in a future version, yada, yada.) Like I can do anything about those low level kernel packages - touching them would only make it worse, etc., etc. [Standard fix, wait 'til they go away on their own.]
<_BS_> Anyone know how to get a list of packages the system thinks needs configuring? (Configuration is outstanding.)
<Torch> _BS_: try dpkg -L | grep -v ^ii
<Torch> _BS_: make that a small letter L though
<Torch> _BS_: that will give you a list of all packages dpkg has seen that are not installed... this is not exactly what you asked for, but it gets close
<_BS_> Torch: Interesting. Cool. Thank you. from 'man dpkg' though, I would have thought it would complain. No 'action'.
<Torch> _BS_: to really get the unconfigured packes, find out what the status/error code in the first column for those would be... i don't rememver off the top of my head.
<_BS_> Torch: error codes in first column would be? Isn't the first column package status? e.g. Removing the ii lines as you say, quite a few with 'rc'. Don't know what that means off the top of my head.
<_BS_> Torch: Ah, I'll bet rc is recommended.
<Torch> _BS_: first char is status, second is error.
<Torch> _BS_: no
<Torch> _BS_: rc usually are packes you have had installed in the past and whose configuration files are still there
<Torch> _BS_: i have those for kde packaes from 4.6 for example
<Torch> _BS_: or pulseaudio (which is the first thing i uninstall on any new system i set up)
<_BS_> Torch: :-)
<_BS_> Torch: Well, OK, on that thought ... is there not a purge for such? [Presumably they're kept around in case such a package is reinstalled. And in my case, I've touched nothing and would want the new / default configuration anyways.]
<BluesKaj> _BS_, try apt-get -f install m, it will probly gibe you option of removing the problematic packages
<BluesKaj> no m
<san> hello, I installed kubuntu to my friend's notebook (she is on the phone, i.e. not with me), and I need to explain how to connect to wireless. She seems her SSID listed in network manager, but I cannot help her further (i.e. say what to press, where to enter password) because I am not user of KDE (I use GNOME), and cannot launch kde network manager connection locally on my computer. Could anyone point me to the screenshots guide or tell me the sequence of actio
<san> ns in terms of "click this button", "enter text here" please?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: good thought, thanks. You'll like the response: 'The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: emacs23-bin-common emacs23-common. :-)
<_BS_> BluesKaj: apt-get autoremove took care of that. Unfortunately, the original problem still remains. <sigh>
<BluesKaj> hmm, dunno , thought you might have an xserver prob
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Nah, none that I know of. Screen is and has been fine.
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> then regenerate xorg.conf, if there was graphics dependency missing
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Fair thought, but there is no xorg.conf. Nothing to regenerate.
<BluesKaj> ok...wish there was a way to ID the culprit
<BluesKaj> I know why i got the dialog ..it happened yesterday on oneiric update , i lost google earth due to unupdated dependencies in ia32-libs
<BluesKaj> so i just have to wait
<_BS_> BluesKaj: I hear you (on you), but it's still ... strange ... that you get an adduser issue.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Was about to write, like you, that I probably just have to wait until whatever package gets updated, probably with a fixed install script, at which point it will all just go away by itself.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, I just chalk that up the realm of my ununderstood linux mechanisms
<BluesKaj> _BS_, not being a programmer or coder , just plain user ..there's lots of arcane stuff going on that i don't give a second thought
<_BS_> BluesKaj: You do not give yourself enough credit. It took me a long time to realize: (a) I don't have to care about everything / every error / I cannot be an expert in everything [witness kpackagekit, aptitude, apt-get, dpkg, dselect, and on down]; (b) even the linux world ain't perfect - mistakes in install scripts exist. [If you've ever tried to auto-install all recommended packages, and...
<_BS_> ...make all of that stuff clean - you get into the Linux equivalent of dll hell. It AIN'T fun.]
<_BS_> BluesKaj: If you can read a config file, you are a programmer / coder. Just as much as anyone else. Don't let anyone kid you.
<OerHeks> BluesKaj +1
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<BluesKaj> I looked at auto-apt , but never used it
<_BS_> Torch, BluesKaj: The sad part is I'm starting to suspect Torch was right - that I'm confusing 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' with 'dpkg -configure -a'. Which just increases my own irritation. (With myself, however. Can't blame Linux on it. Well I can, it just won't get me anywhere useful.)
<_BS_> Anywho, I'm clearly too irritated to deal with it all, so I'm just going to walk away from it for a while. Thanks all for the input and discussion. Even being (potentially?) wrong, is still learning. [If one is not learning, one is dead, and it don't matter, then.]
<_BS_> :-)
<BluesKaj> I thought it just reconfigured halfbaked packages/dependencies
<OerHeks> i ḿ reading back your issue, _BS_ , i never had a dialog add user, and can't find any reason for that.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, agreed on that last statement
<_BS_> OerHeks: So if you 'dpkg-reconfigure -a', what happens? Straight back to prompt?
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, we're thinking the dialof appears only if you have broken packages somewhere or half installed
<BluesKaj> gialog
 * BluesKaj curses the fat fingers
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Suggestion - you need more coffee.
<BluesKaj> hehe. right on
<_BS_> BluesKaj - or less, can't be sure yet.
<OerHeks> when i perform dpkg-reconfigure -a, i get a simular screen, only dutch ...
<_BS_> OerHeks - smartass.
<BluesKaj> more coffee is better
<OerHeks> still never had this Question before, BluesKaj
<_BS_> See ... the real kicker is ... there's lots of stuff that follows ... and none of it related to adduser. 'dpkg-reconfigure adduser' should either resolve, or scream, the issue. And once resolved, should not then reappear upon 'dpkg-reconfigure -a'.
<_BS_> Moreover ... per Torch's thought ... I cannot believe that adduser is the alphabetically first package in the entire system.
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, I must admit , that's the first time I had it as well. Could it be something new in dpkg build
<BluesKaj> ?
<Torch> _BS_: it's the first to ask any questions ;-)
<Torch> _BS_: acpi-support and acpid (which come before it on my system) apparently don't need any input.
<_BS_> Torch: Yeah, I take your point, but it still seems ... what are the odds.
<_BS_> Have two machines, both with same result to dnsdomainname. On the first machine I can not ping the other, even though it is in the hosts file (no domain listed on that entry). If I ping <machine>.local, it resolves. Where do I put (a) assume .mydomain to anything with only a machine name; (b) search .local as well?
<Torch> _BS_: in /etc/resolv.conf
<Torch> _BS_: which is probably managed by networkmanager for you on those machines
<Torch> (if you're using that)
<_BS_> both have domain mydomain in resolv.conf.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, some dispute the effecacy of the the hosst.allow file , but i list all networked LAN pc IPs there
<BluesKaj> err hosts.allow
<_BS_> 'search mydomain .local' in resolv.conf didn't help.
<Torch> (note that hosts.allow is not the same as hosts though)
<_BS_> no hosts.allow file in use. (Had better not be, at least.)
<BluesKaj> nto , i didn't say it was
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Didn't mean to imply that you did.
<Torch> _BS_: also, there's both "search" and "domain" for /etc/resolv.conf.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, not you , Torch did
<Torch> _BS_: the former seats what is being searched,
<_BS_> Torch: man says domain and search mutually exclusive.
<Torch> s,seats,sets,
<Torch> _BS_: uhmm, hmm. wasn't aware of that
<Torch> _BS_: networkmanager sets both
<_BS_> Torch: surprised me too. Really? Hmmm.
<BluesKaj> networkmanager is a pita if you want to save your settings in resolv.conf ..it overwrites after a session
<Torch> _BS_: i can't find where it says those can't go together... also, they should. one sets the domain for the machine, the other configures the domains to search in case of unqualified names
<Torch> BluesKaj: ack
<_BS_> Torch: man resolv.conf, skip to end. 4th last paragraph above Files. Says last keyword wins.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: networkmanager is just a PITA period.
<BluesKaj> yup, no argument there, _BS_
<Torch> _BS_: i see.
<_BS_> Torch: Following man in that area, one would think set LOCALDOMAIN="mydomain .local" would make all happy, but no joy here.
<Torch> _BS_: i suggest adding "search mydomain" to /etc/resolv.conf
<Torch> _BS_: but the whole thing seems a bit moot without a nameserver...
<BluesKaj> _BS_, , Torch I just discovered whiptail in system monitor is taking up 100% on one of my dual cores , Checkout what it's decription box tells what is going on ..the adduser thing is still running/waiting in the background
<Torch> BluesKaj: my guess is you just killed dpkg-reconfigure (like i did when i tried it)
<Torch> BluesKaj: had to kill whiptail afterwards, too, here
<BluesKaj> ok kill it is
<_BS_> Torch: But where my question was coming from, sans nameserver, that there are these mechanisms to search a small number of optional domain qualifiers. And in a small / being set up network, were no domain, or even .local domain would be a fallback / failsafe moniker, one would think this should work. Let alone, merely appending .local, which I had never specified anywhere, resolves and pings...
<_BS_> ...successfully.
<_BS_> Torch: have tried search in resolv.conf before asking ... no change in behaviour.
<BluesKaj> Torch, isn't the nameserver in resolv.conf usually the router IP?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: no, the dns, not the router. e.g. Mine is 4.2.2.2, which, to get to, would traverse the router. Also, just in case, we're talking 'domain' and 'search' lines.
<Torch> _BS_: what i was trying to say is that there isn't really a domain without a nameserver.
<Torch> _BS_: only fake domains like .local
<apotux> Quick question, where the Free ATI driver keep it's configuration in 11.04?
<_BS_> I shouldn't have to restart networking, should I? Changes in resolv.conf take effect immediately.
<Torch> _BS_: yes, they do.
<Torch> BluesKaj: if you happen to have a home router that happens to act as a nameserver and you want to use it, then the answer is "yes" ;-)
<BluesKaj> _BS_, what if one is using dnsmasq ?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: I take your point, but what we're really talking about here is a 'virtual' mechanism whereby a hostname used with an unknown ip address triggers an attempt at resolution by appending various names (and checking the hosts file) in the process.
<Torch> _BS_: yes, but this is what search in resolv.conf is for. honestly ;-)
<BluesKaj> I was told to use dnsmasq , and set the dns server like googledns IPs in the router , and resolv.conf then look for the dns in the router settings
<BluesKaj> is this correct ?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Right, but that's fair unusual. / Not the default. 'Usually' nameserver is passed down via dhcp, which (nameservers) are received by router via dhcp from isp. dnsmasq shouldn't have anything to do with nameserver numbers (by default). [Hopefully I'm not confusing masquerade with dnsmask here.]
<_BS_> Torch: I'm not disputing what you're saying about purpose for search in resolv.conf - it all makes sense. It just doesn't work.
<Torch> _BS_: maybe because it can't resolve the domain names?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Right, but router is handing dns nameserver down to machine in dhcp. The number in resolv.conf will be set by dhcp to what the router told it to set it to, not usually the router itself.
<BluesKaj> I'm using static IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<Torch> _BS_: and maybe it can't do that because they don't really exist? that's just a guess.
<_BS_> Torch: OK, but then why does pinging mymachine.local work (regardless of all the resolv.conf stuff), when mymachine, and not mymachine.local is in hosts?
<Torch> _BS_: unless the router acts as a forwarding nameserver, which is probably not too uncommon
<Torch> _BS_: i don't think you can just make up domains like that in /etc/hosts
<Torch> _BS_: so it works for the local host, but not for others
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Well nameserver entries got there somehow? Either you manually set it, or it came down (originally) by DHCP, before you had chance to set static IP.
<Torch> _BS_: just a guess again
<_BS_> Torch: (forwarding nameserver) but hidden well then. I have never seen nameserver set to my router, unless I set it that way.
<Torch> _BS_: no idea, that's just how i'd do it if i had to write software for home routers ;-)
<Torch> anyway, got to run some errands and shop groceries.
<Torch> later.
<_BS_> Torch: But I haven't set up domains in hosts. That's the strange part. I almost fell off my chair when it found it by .local. I don't even remember where I saw it figured it out as being on the .local domain, I had never heard of it prior.
<BluesKaj> dhcp confuses me , if my interfaces file sets a static IP , why do we need dhcp , except for those pcs with dynamic settings in interfaces
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Your machine doesn't. (need dhcp.) [But, typically, first boot machine use it, before you got a chance to set static.] And I believe resolv.conf remembers last set nameserver. AND - don't forget ... networkmanager is still lurking somewhere stupid.
<_BS_> And ... I think I get where .local is coming from ... my internal domain is mydomain.local.
<BluesKaj> I purged network manager and modem manager
<BluesKaj> _BS_, what's the path to mydomain.local  ..wonder if it's on my pc as well
<BluesKaj>  /etc ?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Path?
<BluesKaj> or is it a nameserver?
<BluesKaj> wish I could see a schematic of the networking system , so i could make more sense of it
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Confused. mydomain.local is the domain. There is no path. Domain membership is set in resolv.conf and hosts. [Discovered yesterday docs are stupid. Hosts must have 127.0.0.1 mymachine.mydomain mymachine. THEN dnsdomainname works. I'd always had 127.0.0.1 mymachine mymachine.mydomain.] Stupid docs.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: I'm very confused. For the purposes of my question: Machine A <-> switch <-> Machine B.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: For that matter, put a crossover cable between them ,and there'd be no switch even.
<BluesKaj>  /etc/hosts here  , first line is : 127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost
<_BS_> Wikipedia .local. Interesting.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Then you're good. (Witness by proper result from 'dnsdomainname'.) For YEARS, I had it the other way around. <sigh>
<BluesKaj> _BS_, but that was generated by default somehow
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Perhaps as part of guided install when one specifies a domain name?
<BluesKaj> except I forgot to change the nameserver in resolv,cong to 127.0.01
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Need more coffee?
<BluesKaj> _BS_, but i also have the router IP as nameserver too , so which one is correct ?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Is your router running named, a dns server, dns forwarder, or dns proxy?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Perhaps this is the way to tell: 'nameserver', 'server <your router ip>', 'me.mine'. If you get '** server can't find myname.host: nXDOMAIN' it's probably not running named.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: now enter 'server <your internal dns ip>', then 'mycomputer.mynet', you'll probably get a response.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, If I understand correctly the dns server settings are in the router which I set to manual mode to look at googledns 8.8.8.8 primary nad 8.8.4.4 secindary
<_BS_> BluesKaj: My example doesn't work - never mind. On what you said 'if I understand correctly ...' ok so far.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: However, what you / Torch said may be (inadvertently) correct. I queried my own router, which shouldn't be running anything dns, and it resolved a name for me. I have to conclude that it is in turn passing the request on to the nameserver it does know about - whether that nameserver be set on it via its own resolv.conf or by the one it received via DHCP.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Never mind all that, I'm just confusing you. Start back at square one: You've specified particular DNS servers in your router, and ...
<BluesKaj> resolv.conf needs the router IP , the hosts IP 127.0.0.1 doesn't resolve , so to speak :)
<_BS_> BluesKaj: resolv.conf should not need your router ip unless the router is running a dns <something>. 127.0.0.1 should not work either, unless that machine is a dns server. And if it is, then resolv.conf should indeed specify 127.0.0.1.
<BluesKaj> I'm gonna take a look for soem networking schematics which show the different networking files and their rroles and interactions with router , dns  and gateway
<BluesKaj> _BS_, yes my router is running google dns
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Good luck with your search - you'll either drown, or be parched.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<_BS_> Blueskaj: your router cannot be running google dns. It can, however, be pointed at google dns for lookups. NOT the same thing.
<BluesKaj> yeah , I meant it's set to look at google dns IPs
<_BS_> Blueskaj: For it's purposes, it may use google dns for it's own lookups. But is not likely serving up dns for your internal machiens, itself. It may be passing on dns requests to google, but that's either automagic, or something you specifically set up.
<BluesKaj> I was advised to set it up that way
<_BS_> BluesKaj: I'm not saying its set up wrong. I'm just saying that I don't see why your local computer's resolv.conf would point to your router - if it's not running a dns process.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Your local computer's resolv.conf pointing at google dns would make sense, just not your router.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: just not TO your router.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: ON your router, would also make sense.
<BluesKaj> ok , I guess resolv.conf was the original place for the dbns service IPs , and the router was still set to auto ..how doe resolv.onf  bypass the bell auto dns settings
<BluesKaj> how does resolv.conf bypass
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Your system, when asked to resolve a name, checks in resolv.conf for who to resolve names for it. And, from what I've seen, resolv.conf gets, and keeps, the last given name servers. So, once you set static ip and stopped dhcp, it would never update the name server settings.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: So, do yourself a favour, change the name server settings to 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.4. (Avoid both google dns, and opendns nonsense, go directly to AT&T servers.)
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Interesting ... you said Bell. So you're in Canada too. And probably in Ontario.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, yes about 40mins west of Sudbury, near manitoulin , a small town called Espanola
<BluesKaj> Waterloo, _BS_ ?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Oh yeah. Cool. Never been that far. Been to Sudbury. Apologies - but you can have your North. Southern Ontario for me!
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Clever guy.
<BluesKaj> well , _BS_ , it's a nice place for retired ppl , like me
<BluesKaj> ok so resolv,conf nameservers  4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.4 , right and then leave the dns router settings on auto ?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: I've been hearing stuff like that. Cheap land along the French River, etc. Retirement communities building up, with good local health care available, etc. Me - I'll head more south (never to U.S., sorry guys), not more north.
<BluesKaj> ok , resolv.conf has the dns IPs you suggested ..AT&T you say , _BS_  ?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: You can change the router settings too, won't hurt. Can help. Really, the router settings should only impact names that the router itself tries to resolv. Oh, and, since it's likely running your dhcp, it will send those nameserver numbers to anything that does use dhsp. Here's a little trick for you - if you reverse the order of the servers you use, between your static ip boxes,...
<_BS_> ...and your router, when you see a different order than expected somewhere, you know where it came from - your own static setting, or you got the settings from your router. Say, for example, your static ip box accidentally got set to use dhcp. You might notice by reversed dns numbers, and so know to go check that your static ip settings didn't get whacked somehow.
<BluesKaj> I have both boxes setup to staic IP in their respective interfaces files
<BluesKaj> static
<BluesKaj> _BS_,  thanks for your advice BTW..much appreciated
<_BS_> BluesKaj: re: AT&T, well I thought so, if memory served. However 'nslookup 4.2.2.2' is resolving to vnsc.bak.sys.geti.net. Which I don't recognize. (I don't mistrust the number, I mistrust the name and my memory.) Googling gave me http://www.tummy.com/Community/Articles/famous-dns-server/, which looks like an interesting read. But I'm not changing my numbers.
<_BS_> BluesKaj: No worries. You've given me enough advice, and/or will in the future. :-)
<_BS_> BluesKaj: There's a utility, I'm trying to remember the name, that searches the net and tells you the fastest dns servers for your area.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, well ,it's probly moot , being in the boonies an'all
<BluesKaj> :)
<NJL> for some reason, as of today, kde 4.7 decided to start crashing at the splash screen (kubuntu 11.04)   any ideas?
<_BS_> BluesKaj: Surprisingly not. Particularly given how many times a system does a dns query. There is real value in running a dns forwarding / proxy server on your local net. You can then, for example, set a name timeout of an hour, or whatever. Then when you do a query, it queries it, and it comes right back to you. No time lost.
<BluesKaj> _BS_, the server dns IPs you listed are verizon http://theos.in/windows-xp/free-fast-public-dns-server-list/
<_BS_> BluesKaj: So ... you're telling me my own memory is going to pieces too? The age creeps up, the body aches more and more, the memory starts to go ... and ... there it went? ;-)
<_BS_> BluesKaj: http://code.google.com/p/namebench/ is the cool tool I was thinking of.
<BluesKaj> Thanks _BS_ ..setting it up now
<systemclient> is there some vmware emulator (like virtual box) for Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !VB | systemclient
<BluesKaj> !info VB | systemclient
<ubottu> systemclient: Package VB does not exist in natty
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> !VM
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<_BS_> systemclient: You mean a kubuntu front end to whatever you are using for vm's? Such as virtualbox?
<systemclient> _BS_: I mean something like vbox which is not vbox
<systemclient> because my vbox does not support halo 1 in win xp
<systemclient> and vbox cannot install arch linux for some reason
<James147> systemclient: virtual box can install an arch system... and most vms donot support 3d very well
<_BS_> systemclient: If by vbox you mean virtualbox, you are looking for a vm app / manager that isn't virtual box? [None of which has anything to do with kde, which is a window manager.]
<systemclient> James147: I tried to install arch four times, each time it failed to install grub
<systemclient> _BS_: I know that it has nothing to do with KDE
<systemclient> _BS_: KDE is a DE and not a WM btw
<systemclient> _BS_: KWin is KDE's WM
<James147> systemclient: kde is also a application famework ^^ and a comunitity
<systemclient> systemclient: and a German Verein I think
<systemclient> anyway :D
<systemclient> I am just looking for a different virtualisation solution for my personal desktop
<_BS_> systemclient: Sorry, but you asked ... never mind ... you said kubuntu, not kde, my mistake. And my mistake on window manager.
 * James147 goes off to see if he can replicate systemclient problem in virutal box
<systemclient> James147: that will take a while … it installs nicely and then it fails with the grub install
<_BS_> Got to go. Thanks everyone for the help - it's been a slice.
<James147> systemclient: shouldnt take more then 10 mins... or less if you ahve done it allot :)
<James147> systemclient: espically since I dont ahve to configure it... just install it :)
<systemclient> James147: just the downloading of the additional packages takes several minutes with my 3M connection
<James147> systemclient: ^^ not gona dl anything jsut do a install from the iso
<systemclient> James147: that is what I tried, and it still downlaoded a lot
<James147> it shouldnt
<systemclient> James147: I'll try it again and just cut off the NAT …
<systemclient> James147: it takes me an extra minute to get my keyboard layout straight
<systemclient> James147: and it does not let me use the CD as a source, but only the net
<James147> systemclient: did you dl the minimal (net install) version?
<systemclient> James147: I tried both core and net install
<systemclient> James147: core fails to use its own stuff too
<James147> systemclient: well you should probally talk to #archlinux about that :) this isnt really the channel for it although the core `should` beable to do local installs... i have always been able to
<systemclient> James147: I'll bug them later on. Now I try to install with syslinux instead of grub … no idea what that is, but let's try it :D
<James147> systemclient: its a different boot loader that better sutied to booting cds and other such media (most live cds use it to boot)
<systemclient> James147: I guess if grub just fails to install, syslinux might be worth a shot
 * James147 accdently skiped over the installing grub bit :D
<systemclient> James147: did you render your install unstartable that way?
<James147> dont see why ^^ just might have to go though it again (is just trying the manuall approch)
<James147> seemed to work (running grub-install manually)
<James147> yeah, not problems installing arch in virtualbox here ^^
<James147> ^^ so you should be able to use vbox in kubuntu for an arch guest...
<systemclient> James147: I assume you have the latest regular version of vbox?
<systemclient> James147: I got it installed with syslinux, but it only boots the bootloader -.-
<MarcM> Hello folks
<MarcM> For some reason my desktop resolution is reset after I reboot. This is a fresh Kubuntu 11.04 installation.
<MarcM> It does recognize the correct resolution for my first monitor, but when I set up the resolution and desktop spread for the second one (that has a different resolution, mind you) it gets reset after a reboot, although it works before the restart.
<James147> systemclient: latest version of virtualbox and latest arch iso
<systemclient> James147: vbox 4.0.4 OSE
<James147> systemclient: though I dont see why the version of virtualbox would make a difference... more ikly a problem with th iso.... you should probally talk to #archlinux about it
<systemclient> James147: they say it is a GRUB issue …
<James147> systemclient: 4.1.2 here
<systemclient> James147: do you use Natty?
<James147> systemclient: no :)
<systemclient> James147: Oneiric?
<James147> systemclient: currently on my arch box ^^ though i dont see why that would make a difference to this...
<James147> I have not had problems with grub and vbox before (or ever)
<systemclient> James147: me neither, until this arch install … suse, debian, ubuntu
<systemclient> all worked fine
<James147> systemclient: so its most likly a problem with the arch iso you have :p
<systemclient> archlinux-2010.05-netinstall-i686.iso and archlinux-2011.08.06-core-i686.iso
<systemclient> James147: those are the ones I tried
<James147> MarcM: What graphics card?
<MarcM> ATI Radeon HD2600
<James147> !ati | MarcM
<ubottu> MarcM: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<systemclient> MarcM: Apple iMac by chance?
<MarcM> Nope. I built this one myself.
<MarcM> It might be because I never set the primary display.
<MarcM> And each time it boots, it chooses one of the monitors and just goes with the default settings.
<JohnDoe4546> Hello
<JohnDoe4546> I am in incredible trouble
<JohnDoe4546> My Kubuntu 11.04 failed to come back from hibernate
<JohnDoe4546> I had to reboot
<JohnDoe4546> then grub said there is no usably file system
<JohnDoe4546> entered rescue mode
<JohnDoe4546> but no usable file system found
<JohnDoe4546> The installer shell says Busybox v1.17.1
<JohnDoe4546> what to do next?
<BluesKaj> JohnDoe4546, http://old.nabble.com/System-boot-problem,-BusyBox-related--td17656882.html
<neighborlee> hi,,just installed kubuntu on a quad core 8800gtx,,very nice so far..I have a very laggy desktop atm where resizing windows is a real problem ( slow)..is 3d acceleration not setup out of box on install ?
<neighborlee> Make that..everything is horribly slow atm
<alts> neighborlee: install the nvidia ndrivers from http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<JohnDoe4546> @BluesKaj: fsck.ext4 helped a lot
<JohnDoe4546> fixed a ton of errors
<neighborlee> alts: ok
<JohnDoe4546> now grub is back
<neighborlee> alts: ugh its been too long..please remind me how I exit 'X' to run this nvidia run command..telinit isn't working
<alts> neighborlee: ctrl + alt + <F1> will switch you to a terminal console
<alts> neighborlee: ctrl + alt + <F7> will switch you back
<neighborlee> ah ok ty :)))
<James147> neighborlee: why not install the nvidia drivers using jocky-kde?
<neighborlee> never heard of it
<neighborlee> but ok
<neighborlee> whateveryou suggest..im new to ubuntu, and largely kde
<Daskreech> alts: that's not going to stop X though
<Daskreech> neighborlee: Welcome to KDE! :)
<neighborlee> sorry
<neighborlee> 'new to kubuntu';
<neighborlee> :))
<neighborlee> Daskreech: ty  ;))
<James147> neighborlee: it will install and configure non free drivers (called adition drivers in the menu)
<neighborlee> HM
<neighborlee> James147: so its in the current kubuntu menu then ?
<Daskreech> neighborlee: Welkome to that too :)
<neighborlee> heh ty
<James147> neighborlee: should be ^^
<neighborlee> ok
<neighborlee> James147: sorry, atm I can't find it aNywhere
<James147> neighborlee: alt+f2: search "jockey-kde"
<aguitel>  cannot send private message with choqok ,the say  need autentication ,anyone know this?
<neighborlee> ok
<neighborlee> James147: ok checking
<neighborlee> James147: did you mean jokey-kde ?
<James147> :)
<James147> probally
<neighborlee> James147: that seems to cause 'additional drivers' to come up..is that it ?
<James147> yea
<neighborlee> k
<James147> (jokey-kde is what the executable is called, additional drivers is what the program is called)
<Daskreech> oh good ... they renamed it jokey
<Daskreech> that's confidence inspiring
<neighborlee> heh
<neighborlee> yeah..thats a real headscratcher if  ever heard one
<neighborlee> ;)
<neighborlee> Is that some brittish sense of humor working or what ;)
<neighborlee> ok its installed..im told to reboot..BRB
<neighborlee> ok much better,,thanks everyone..WHEW
<neighborlee> man that was ugly before this LOL..there need to be a way to warn people, given that compiz enables out of box on fresh install
<neighborlee> not everyone is going to begeeky enough to ask on irc ;)
<neighborlee> or did I miss some notification warning
<riff> what is a good gui task manager?
<Daskreech> A pencil and paper?
<Daskreech> neighborlee: Compiz does things a little differently from Kwin
<riff> heh i was thinking to see what processes are operating at the back of the machine also to force closed programs that encounter problems
<neighborlee> Daskreech: hm
<Daskreech> Oh that task manager :)
<Daskreech> riff: press ctrl+Esc
<neighborlee> lol
<riff> fanstastic trying to learn linux thanks for the help
<Daskreech> riff: Sure. Ask about anything you like
<riff> time is limited today but will be back later agian thanks
<neighborlee> Daskreech: nice touch putting a placeholder for installing firefox on menu
<ScottyK> I dual boot Win7 and Kubuntu 11.04. I just upgraded the win7 to 64  bit. How do I get the GRUB menu back to get back to Kubuntu?
<yofel> !grub2 | ScottyK
<ubottu> ScottyK: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ScottyK> ubottu - meant to say Grub2! LOL. Thanks for the link!
<ubottu> ScottyK: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScottyK> now i feel fooligh
<BarkingFish> anyone here having issues with Firefox?
<BarkingFish> For some reason, after about 10 minutes using firefox, my whole machine slows down to the point where even the clock in my system tray only updates every 15 seconds or so
<dthacker> BarkingFish: What does top say?
<BarkingFish> dunno, I nuked firefox before I could check :P
<BarkingFish> It was either that or face a hard shutdown and a massive 45 minute disk check on restart :)
<yofel> any disk I/O? maybe there was a memory leak and it was swapping
<BarkingFish> oh yeah, the disks were going gaga
<BarkingFish> If I notice it again while I'm running, I'll try and get into konsole as fast as possible before the machine stops, get top up and copy firefox's line, then nuke firefox before it kills the machine
<James147> (or run top in the background until it happens ^^ )  :)
<BarkingFish> that's a good thought.
<BarkingFish> I'm half asleep this evening :)
<BarkingFish> shagpile. It's doing it now. Hold on.
<BarkingFish> Got it.
<BarkingFish> 24376 thor      20   0  645m  85m  30m S  86.5  90.3   0:15.12 firefox-bin
<dthacker> BarkingFish: is that the top process?   Are you swapping?
<Torch> wow
<BarkingFish> dthacker, It was
<BarkingFish> I just nuked it
<Torch> 90% memory usage...
<Torch> BarkingFish: running any weird extensions?
<dthacker> hmmmmm   playing flash?
<BarkingFish> a couple of odd ones, Tonio_
<BarkingFish> sorry, Torch
<Torch> BarkingFish: i'd suggest throwing any of those out (apart from the standard stuff like adblock) until it goes away
<BarkingFish> I have Moonlight installed, and the Ubuntu firefox pack as extensions
<Torch> BarkingFish: well, moonlight...
<BarkingFish> And Flash, the Kopete Skype buttons and a Silverlight plugin which I assume is provided by Moonlight
<Torch> BarkingFish: the moon/silverlight stuff might be suspect #1 on the list here, but that's of course just guessing
<BarkingFish> Moonlight's never been a problem for me before
<James147> Torch: would be my guess as well :) ... and dose anyone actually use it except microsoft? :p
<Torch> James147: good question
<Torch> BarkingFish: what do you need it for, out of curiosity?
<BarkingFish> James147, Yes - the company which tracks my pet uses Moonlight for its maps and tracking provision on its website
<BarkingFish> Moonlight/Silverlight
<Torch> BarkingFish: anyway, remove it temporarily and see if that helps.
<James147> BarkingFish: complain to them and tell them to use html5 instead... like all other web sites :)  ... at least that should be the long term fix
<BarkingFish> I can disable it for now, Torch - if that will do the same job :)
<Torch> BarkingFish: sure worth a shot
<BarkingFish> ok, well it's done for now
<shane2peru> Ok, back to the Firefox - "A plugin is needed to display this content.  Install plugin...   I assume this would be missing flash?  I think this is what drove me to Chrome.
<James147> shane2peru: probally " sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" should insteall it
<James147> install ^^ :)
<shane2peru> James147 it is already installed, I had flash working before
<shane2peru> I have an easier solution, I opened chrome, we will see if that is affected.  I got tired before of a flash update or firefox update, that broke firefox/flash
<shane2peru> ok, now we have a problem, chrome is missing the pplug-in too
<dthacker> shane2peru: if you have updated and your flash does not work, you may have to uninstall/reinstall 'flashplugin-installer'
<shane2peru> I should be able to just install flashplugin-nonfree right?
<shane2peru> I removed it and am now re-installing it
<shane2peru> probably should have purged it
<James147> shane2peru: that package dosnt exist any more does it?  (at least it should just be a dummy package that points to flashplugin-installer"
<shane2peru> That is the first time ever I have seen Chrome have a problem with Flash, I thought it downloaded flash itself automagically or something
<James147> shane2peru: purghing/removing it will do nothing ^^ need to purge -installer
<shane2peru> James147 could be, I think it is probably a dummy package for stubborn people like me. :)  That don't like package name changes.
<James147> shane2peru: dumy packages are to allow the package managers to upgrade them smoothly :)
<James147> shane2peru: they can be removed without actually affecting anything... so reinstalling them does nothing
<shane2peru> well, didn't need to purge it anyway, just removing it and installing it again did the trick
<shane2peru> lol, actually I removed the flashplugin-installer, and install flashplugin-nonfree. :)  Hows that for confusing
<shane2peru> ok, thanks James147 and dthacker  I'm all set.
<James147> shane2peru: well, nonfree should install -installer :)
<dthacker> \o/
<shane2peru> I'm surprised though, because I was under the impression that Chrome managed flash for itself?  or it used to?  I'm about 95% sure I read that somewhere, although could have been a year ago.
<James147> shane2peru: chrome or chromium?
<shane2peru> At least I didn't have to go through and manually purge all the flash soft links.
<shane2peru> I'm quite sure I have Chrome, I stay away from Chromium as it is basically the testing bed of Chrome.
<shane2peru> although mostly stable.
<James147> shane2peru: no, its the unbranded and fully open version of chrome... not the test bed :)
 * James147 had had no problems with it ever :)
<shane2peru> James147 actually I read on the Google site somewhere (again may have been a year ago) that Chromium was actually a stable test bed for Chrome, that was when I switched to Chrome, because I had a problems with Chromium, albeit minor
<shane2peru> I discovered that Chromium didn't handle PDF files the same as Chrome, which that could be because of open source versus closed.
<James147> shane2peru: as far as I know there are seperate stable/testing/unstable releases of chromium... (and chrome as well i think)
<James147> shane2peru: possibally ^^ chrome has some extra closed things in it
<shane2peru> could be things changed, I mean Chromium was always pretty stable, and very decent, just a few things that I ran into here and there that caused me to switch.
<shane2peru> anyway, I have been happy with Chrome. :)  That is why we love Linux, user's choice. ;)
<James147> shane2peru: yup :)
<shane2peru> and user actually has a choice
<[deXter]> shadeslayer: Yep, Chrome has an integrated pdf and flash plugin.. very convenient
<shane2peru> [deXter]: except in my case it didn't work. :(
<[deXter]> shadeslayer: I've also noticed that the sync feature doesn't sync passwords across Chrome and Chromium..
<[deXter]> shane2peru: How come?
<shane2peru> [deXter]: not sure, I had to re-install flashplugin-installer
<bthornton> Hey all. Running Ubuntu 11.04 here, decided to install KDE alongside Gnome. I'm logged into Gnome at the moment, but Chrome now seems to be using different fonts after I installed KDE. Any idea how to revert back?
<BarkingFish> bthornton, in chrome, go to chrome://settings/advanced  - Go to web content in the right hand pane, and click Customise fonts
<bthornton> BarkingFish: thanks for the tip, but I'm just looking for how to put the fonts back to the defaults (i.e. pre-KDE). I don't know what the defaults are to set them back manually.
<BarkingFish> ah.
<BarkingFish> I thought you wanted to set the fonts back in chrome :)
<bthornton> I do--but back to the defaults that Chrome uses :)
<bthornton> all of my other apps seem to be fine, but Chrome's fonts have changed for some reason
<BarkingFish> hold on a second, I've not changed my default fonts in chrome, so I'll tell you what mine are
<BluesKaj> bthornton, unfortunately kde font settings has no effect on chrome afaik
<bthornton> incidentally, it looks like they've all been set to Windows fonts: Times New Roman, Arial, and Courier New. Gnome, I believe, uses open source fonts.
<BarkingFish> they ARE all windows fonts - and they're what my copy of chrome defaulted to
<bthornton> really? hmmm...
<bthornton> <compares to Firefox...>
<BarkingFish> Times New Roman 16 - Standard Font.  Times New Roman 16 - Serif Font.  Arial 16 - Sans Serif Font and Courier New for Fixed width
<bthornton> BarkingFish: appreciate you checking into that for me. That's what mine are, too
<bthornton> and it looks like Firefox has also changed; seems equally "wrong" from what it was before I installed KDE
<BarkingFish> if you want the free versions, they're:
<bthornton> wonder if the DPI setting changed somewhere?
<BarkingFish> FreeSerif, FreeSans and FreeMono
<bthornton> cool thanks
<BarkingFish> since you're in Natty, might be wise to check you have the pack for those fonts installed
<BarkingFish> sudo apt-get install ttf-freefont
<BarkingFish> I had to download them, I didn't get them right off the bat when I installed
<bthornton> ok
<ionite> anyone there?
<ionite> my KDE freezes at the slpash screen occasionally. can anyone help me?
<ionite> everything is already loaded however it gets stuck at the K icon.
<ionite> my KDE freezes at the slpash screen occasionally. can anyone help me?
<James147> ionite: umm, what happens if you disable the splash screen?
<ionite> James147: disable? how do i disable?
<James147> ionite: system settings > workspace appearence > splashscreen
<James147> set to none
<ionite> James147: u mean choose the default?
<ionite> James147: ohh. ok i get u
<ionite> James147: but sometimes it freezes and sometimes it exits the splash screen and goes into my desktop. so i dont know whats causing this prob.
<James147> ionite: yeah, see if disabling it helps or helps you see whats causing it
<James147> ionite: if not you could try a new user... if it works as expected for them then its a problem with this users settings
<ionite> James147: if the problem remains? what should i do actually when it freezes @ the splash screen? should i do a hard reset?
<Daskreech> ionite: dump your KDM settings?
<Daskreech> though sounds like a session error to me
<James147> ^^ probally, which is why testing a new user is a good idea :) will at least confirm it as a session error
<Daskreech> Could just login to KDE with a blank session
<ionite> James147: how do i fix a session error?
<James147> ionite: finding and deleting the right config  normally :)
<Daskreech> renaming
<ionite> James147: how do i find and delete and make the right config?
<James147> ^^ yes renaming :)
<James147> ionite: mostly trial and error... though I find plasma tends to be a likly culprit :(
<ionite> James147: yes it thinnk so too. how do i see my plasma log?
<James147> ionite: what I tend to do is rename ~/.kde and test, if it works then move .kde back again and start renaming things in ~/.kde/share/config :)
<James147> umm, does plasma even create logs?
<ionite> James147: hmm.. how do i even trial and error? i tried to reinstall my plasmas but i cant as it's the latest already.
<James147> ionite: to reset plasma to its default setting move ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*  (evething thing begining with plasm that is)
<James147> then logout andback in
<ionite> James147: so i just type move ~/.kde/share/config/plasm* in my konsole?
<James147> ionite:
<James147> ionite:  no...
<James147> ionite:  "mkdir ~/plasma-backups && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasm* ~/plasma-backups"
<ionite> James147: there after?
<James147> restart plasma (either manually or just logging out and back in)
<ionite> James147: alright. here goes nothing.
<shane2peru> what do we use in KDE to format a sdcard?
<shane2peru> Oh, kde partition manager. :)
<shane2peru> hmm, won't let me apply a label???
<James147> shane2peru: what formate are you using?
<shane2peru> started with FAT16, and now FAT32
<James147> shane2peru: vfat dosnt support labels
<shane2peru> neither seems to allow label
<shane2peru> I labeled my USB sticks, SDCards all with fat32?
<shane2peru> Ok, that is weird, I sometime must have ignorantly installed gparted, with gparted, I could make a label, but kde partition manager I couldn't. :O
<James147> hmm
<LinuxCommando> hi everyone i need to install a .deb package, problem is i dont have apt OR dpkg how would i do it with the install command?
<James147> LinuxCommando: um why dont you have apt- dpkg? ... if your not using a debian baised system I suggest you get the package for your distro
<LinuxCommando> im using linux from scratch to build my own.
<LinuxCommando> thier IRC support is TERRIBLE
<James147> LinuxCommando: then build dpkg first ^^
<LinuxCommando> thats what the .deb is
<James147> LinuxCommando: compile it from source
<LinuxCommando> i need to install it
<James147> ^^ and whats the point of trying to build a debian basied distro from source?
<LinuxCommando> there is the install command however the usage indo is cut off and i cant scroll up
<James147> if you want dpkg its best to base your distro off debian
<LinuxCommando> okbut thats not the point
<James147> LinuxCommando: the install command is just a fancy cp command... it wont install .debs
<LinuxCommando> hmm that explains a load
<LinuxCommando> thank you
<James147> LinuxCommando: there is very little point in building dpkg for linux from scratch... there is no garentee packages will work on your system unless you make dam well sure they do... at which point you may as well either just compile everything or base off a debian build
<LinuxCommando> how would i base it off debian?
<LinuxCommando> i just need that so i can build kde so i can have a gui
<LinuxCommando> thats all i need i have everything else really
<James147> LinuxCommando: what exactly are you trying to do? lfs is not a very good system for desktops unless you really know what your doing... its better to just install a minimal debian system or use a distro like arch linux or gentoo
<LinuxCommando> its built from the ground up
<LinuxCommando> ?????
<LinuxCommando> what i ment to say is: im doing it for education purposes
<LinuxCommando> im trying to build my own from the groung up.
<James147> LinuxCommando: in that case just compile everything... there is little point in trying to use package management on a system like lfs if your not planning to maintain it in the long run :)
<LinuxCommando> ok
<LinuxCommando> well eventually ill keep going but school starts in 2 days. sigh...
<James147> LinuxCommando: if you want to build your own system from basics then arch linux or gentoo are good distros to use
<James147> both give you a very basic system to start from and provide package managment, arhc provides binary packages and gentoo source ones (so you ahve to compile everything your self, but have a good framework to build on)
<LinuxCommando> ok i will thank you for your help :)
#kubuntu 2011-08-28
<LinuxCommando> your going in the dev credits :D
<Daskreech> LinuxCommando: compile your program. Does it offer source? Or is it Adobe flash?
<tux___> hey all
<Daskreech> hooray for patience
<kwtm> Hi.  Am not using the latest Kubuntu, would like info on it: has Kubuntu undergone any major interface/win manager changes the way standard Ubuntu went to Unity, or is it still the same KDE4 interface as in Kubuntu 10.04?
<James147> kwtm: only changes to kubuntu's interface are those done upstream by kde :) which havent had any major overhaul since what was in 10.04
<James147> kwtm: if anything its just more refined and logical :)
<James147> (also, I think some time after 10.04 the desktop and netbook images where merged, but you can switch between them at will)
<melman> back again
<kwtm> wonderful, James147. Am hoping to eventually switch my work laptop to Kubuntu if they let me (naturally I have to do my own support) but I had been hoping that Kubuntu would be immune to frivolous^Wnon-essential interface changes by devs who have nothing better to do^W^W^W^W^Ware so good at it that they can make lots of changes rapidly.
<LinuxCommando> hey i need help with arch now. hah
<LinuxCommando> i cant get a gui
<LinuxCommando> how do i  open it?
<yofel> well, usually you would have init start kdm, and then login from there
<yofel> but I'm not sure how you set your system up..
<ionite> James147: are u there? KDE can't detect my external HDD when i plug it in
<LinuxCommando> i did the defualt
<LinuxCommando> how would i get start kdm
<ionite> why can't KDE detect my external HDD when i plugged it in?
<yofel> ionite: does the kernel see it? i.e.: does it show up in the output of 'dmesg' after you plug it in?
<LinuxCommando> i love KDE
<yofel> LinuxCommando: "default" is very vague if you compile things yourself...
<LinuxCommando> it download and istalled only binaries
<ionite> yofel: i don't know what ure talking about?
<yofel> ionite: open a Konsole and run 'dmesg' after plugging the drive in
<yofel> that'll print the kernel log which should show that it registered the drive
<bazhang> LinuxCommando, arch? or kubuntu
<LinuxCommando> arch
<bazhang> LinuxCommando, then use the arch channel for support
<bazhang> #archlinux
<yofel> LinuxCommando: well anyway, arch support is either in the arch support channel or ask in #kubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxCommando> i was talking to James147 before and he told me it was a good idea + i always get good help here
<ionite> yofel: check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676282/
<bazhang> LinuxCommando, its not the arch support channel, so dont ask for help with arch here  -----> #archlinux
<LinuxCommando> sorry bout that.
<James147> LinuxCommando: not really the channel for arch support ^^ i suggest reading the arch wiki... its a very good reference on how to setup just about everything :) or ask on #archlinux
<LinuxCommando> i figured it out know thanks anyways
<yofel> ionite: o.O, seems it does register the device itself, but then gets errors and can't read the partition table
<yofel> can't say I've seen that yet...
<ionite> yofel: so what should i do?
<yofel> I have no idea, sorry.
<yofel> someone else? ^
<James147> ionite: does a device file show up in /dev when you plug it in (ie /dev/sdX  where X is a letter)
<OerHeks> ionite, is it a new device ?
<yofel> James147: nope, see his kernel log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676282/
<ionite> OerHeks: nope i've use this external HDD for many times with my kde and now it can't detect
<OerHeks> oke, does it work on an other machine ?
<ionite> yofel: maybe i'll try restarting my comp.
<ionite> OerHeks: yes. i just unplugged from a windows Xp machine but i removed the .Trash1000 folder inside my HDD
<ionite> BRB while i restart and see what happens. it's just so weird...
<James147> ionite: hmm, did you "safely remove" it from windows?
<ultrixx> hi, is reiserfs a good option or should i use ext4?
 * James147 remembers windows doing something funky toa drive once and linux faling to do anything with it if he didnt safly remove it ... but that was along time ago
<yofel> ultrixx: unless you have a reason to use reiserfs I would say use ext4
<ultrixx> yofel: ok
<ultrixx> yofel: what reasons could that be?
<James147> ultrixx: btrfs is the new file system :D ... though I wouldnt yet recomend it for general use
<James147> is reiserfs still maintained?
<yofel> no idea, I know that reiserfs performance differs depending on the usage. But default is ext4 ans thus the most tested one
<ultrixx> James147: it is an option in installation program
<ionite> James147: still can't detect my hdd
<yofel> btrfs is still experimental, while usable as long as you have backups
<ionite> yofel: still cant detect my hdd
<James147> ultrixx: i recomend ext4 unless you know what your doing
<ultrixx> James147: ok
<ultrixx> thanks
<ionite> could be be because i deleted the .Trash1000 file?
<yofel> ionite: when did it stop working?
<ionite> yofel: when i copied some .3ga files and deleted the .Trash1000 folder from my external HDD
<ionite> yofel: there are no popups from my device notifier
<yofel> odd, any kernel update or so?
<ultrixx> James147: i have heard that btrfs can cause fragmentation like ntfs. is that true?
<yofel> ionite: right, because the kernel can't even properly read the device, so it doesn't even get to that
<yofel> ultrixx: all filesystems can cause fragmentation...
<yofel> they just differ in the amount and how they handle it
<ionite> yofel: so what should i do?
<James147> ultrixx: not sure.. though I dont see why they would design a filesystem these days that was as bad as ntfs
<James147> for fragmentation
<ionite> yofel: replace the .Trash1000 file?
<yofel> ionite: I don't think the file is the problem... try an older kernel maybe? (I'm fishing for ideas here...)
<ionite> yofel: what's strange is that it was working fine then now it stopped working.
<James147> ionite: when you unpluged it from xp did you just yank the cable or did you "safely remove" it?
<ionite> James147: i did a safely remove
<yofel> ionite: well, I don't know what's the problem, from the kernel log I would say it's a problem with the disk, which doesn't make sense if it still works in another system
 * James147 is out of ideas and falls asleep :p
<yofel> ultrixx: if you ever heard about btrfs and fragmentation then probably because its supposed to have working defragmentation support on release
<yofel> which most other linux filesystems don't have
<ionite> anyonehere?
<bazhang> ionite, yes
<ionite> yofel: i tried XP. it detects my HDD.
<ionite> bazhang: why do i get permission denied when i type this? /dev/sd*
<ionite> yofel: why do i get permission denied when i type this?
<ionite> yofel: /dev/sd*
<yofel> because you're trying to execute a device -> won't work
<bazhang> ionite, explain what you are trying to do
<yofel> you want something like 'ls -l /dev/sd*'
<ionite> bazhang: detect my HDD
<ionite> yofel: i still get permission denied
<yofel> ionite: what exactly did you run?
<ionite> yofel: http://ircanswers.com/kubuntu/730556/why-cannot-detect-external-hdd
<ionite> yofel: it's just puzzling why a external HDD is not detected in KDE but is detected in XP
<yofel> well, could be udev too, true. I don't get why he's suggesting wine...
<ionite> yofel: what's ddev?
<ionite> yofel: udev?
<yofel> !info udev
<ubottu> udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is required. Version 167-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 355 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<yofel> nothing you usually need to care about..
<yofel> but udev is responsible for creating the files in /dev/ when a device is connected
<ionite> yofel: so what should i do now?
<yofel> ionite: well, why are you getting premission denied when you run ls -l /dev/sd* ?
<ionite> yofel: yea. puzzling too when i was already at root
<ionite> yofel: i keyed sudo -i
<yofel> what does ls -ld /dev say?
<ionite> yofel: drwxr-xr-x 18 root root 4080 2011-08-28 09:10 /dev
<yofel> correct
<ionite> yofel: next? how do make Udev create files?
<yofel> try ls -l /dev/sd* again
<ionite> yofel: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 2011-08-28 09:10 /dev/sda brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 2011-08-28 09:10 /dev/sda1 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 2 2011-08-28 09:10 /dev/sda2 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 5 2011-08-28 09:10 /dev/sda5
<yofel> well better, but still only shows sda
<ionite> yofel: hmm?
<yofel> ionite: well, _usually_ you plug a device in, the kernel recognises it, sends the device information to udev and that creates the device nodes
<yofel> but I don't know how to trigger udev by hand (if that's even possible)
<ionite> yofel: ... alright...
<ionite> yofel: thanks.. now i'm screwed with kde..
<yofel> your issue has nothing to do with kde
<yofel> any other desktop env wouldn't see it either, your issue is a few levels below kde
<yofel> ionite: can you run 'udevadm monitor' as root and then plug the drive in?
<yofel> what does it print?
<Shirakawasuna> you can also look at the messsages you get when plugging it in - plug it in, wait 10 seconds, and type dmesg
<ionite> yofel: how do i run udevadm monitor?
<yofel> ionite: sudo udevadm monitor
<yofel> ionite: when plugging a disk in here I get http://paste.kde.org/115117
<yofel> Shirakawasuna: we already passed that -  dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676282/
<ionite> yofel: it doesn't print anything.
<yofel> @_@
<ionite> yofel: only this [ 2235.004703] ===>rtl8192se_link_change():ieee->iw_mode is 2 root@david-NX116:~# sudo udevadm monitor monitor will print the received events for: UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing KERNEL - the kernel uevent
<yofel> that would mean the kernel doesn't even tell udev that it sees the disk
<ionite> yofel: now i'm screwed.
<ionite> yofel: thanks for u help gtg
 * kaulbach makes more coffee
<Shirakawasuna> right, lines 904-908 show that it's an issue with recognizing the drive
<yofel> he's gone, but my last idea would have been to try another kernel, maybe there was an update
<Shirakawasuna> my guess would be to check power
<Shirakawasuna> if it's powered by USB, that particular port might not be properly powered under linux for whatever reason
<Shirakawasuna> just a guess thoug
<yofel> true, would be good to check too
<ssfdre38> how can i get cURL with SSL support?
<ssfdre38> and im using the distro version
<SIR_Taco> should be a setopts for SSL
<SIR_Taco> http://php.net/manual/en/function.curl-setopt.php
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: indeed there are a bunch of options for SSL
<ssfdre38> well im trying to get it set up on the server side
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: ok... I have it set up on my server for a site I'm running... but I haven't played with the SSL part... what problem are you running into?
<ssfdre38> i just need cURL with SSL set up on the server side and i do have cURL installed
<ssfdre38> im trying to install WHMCS on my localhost to edit it for a new server that im going to be setting up soon for my companty
<SIR_Taco> so something like: "CURLOPT_SSLCERT :The name of a file containing a PEM formatted certificate" from the link I posted doesn't help you?
<ssfdre38> no it doesnt say how to do it server side only site side
<SIR_Taco> it's for a website?
<ssfdre38> ok i need the cURL with SSL set up on the localhost side cause the script is asking for it as a requirment
<SIR_Taco> what kind of script?
<ssfdre38> WHMCS
<SIR_Taco> wow... ok... not what I was expecting
<ssfdre38> you thought it was a simple self bulit script?
<ssfdre38> built*
<ssfdre38> im waiting for the server host to get cPanel installed so i can get it bulit
<SIR_Taco> I'm wondering why you're using cURL to pull billing info from a site that you should have access to
<ssfdre38> its a requirement for protection
<SIR_Taco> ok, if you say so, but that seems odd
<ssfdre38> this is the the requirements http://pastesite.com/25636
<SIR_Taco> ssfdre38: ok, you can use cURL with PHP...
<ssfdre38> i have it installed already but its saying its doesnt have SSL with it and i have enable SSL
<SIR_Taco> using linux?
<ssfdre38> kubuntu
<SIR_Taco> ok, just making sure
<ssfdre38> that is why im on here
<SIR_Taco> do you get an error? or just no result?
<ssfdre38> » CURL .......... You must have CURL installed with SSL Support for WHMCS to function correctly
<ssfdre38> i have done sudo apt-get install php5-curl
<[deXter]> Hi all, installed nvidia drivers and reboot the sysetm but now there is no display
<SIR_Taco> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_curl.htm
<[deXter]> I can't even get to the grub menu
<[deXter]> As soon as I see the message "GRUB2 Loading" the monitor goes out of range
<[deXter]> tried a different monitor and it says "Unsupported signal. Check your device output"
<SIR_Taco> [deXter]: do you get your BIOS screen at least?
<[deXter]> SIR_Taco: yep
<SIR_Taco> [deXter]: is/was your grub menu set to a resolution different than the default?
<[deXter]> SIR_Taco: No idea, it's a fresh install
<SIR_Taco> ok, and Kubuntu is the only OS?
<[deXter]> SIR_Taco: yea
<SIR_Taco> [deXter]: so... when you see your BIOS messages, hold ESC (I do believe) and you should get a Grub menu... you can boot into "safe mode" or whatever it's called and work from there
<[deXter]> SIR_Taco: Yep I already tried that as I said before.. nothing happens
<[deXter]> it goes into "out of range" immediately
<SIR_Taco> do you know your video card?
<[deXter]> SIR_Taco: nVidia 7600GT
<SIR_Taco> ok, and what version of Kubuntu did you install?
<[deXter]> SIR_Taco: 11.04
<SIR_Taco> had it been working? or did it go that way after the install?
<[deXter]> Yep it was working then I installed the nVidia drivers
<[deXter]> and after that it got messed up
<SIR_Taco> well then you probably have Grub 2... which is holding down "shift" and not "ESC".... you can get into the fail-safe mode (which is just command line) and apt-get update && apt-get dist-ugprade
<SIR_Taco> may fix it... it's possible something messed up in the update process before
<[deXter]> Again, holding shift doesn't work..
<[deXter]> nvm SIR_Taco I'll try to figure this out on my onw
<[deXter]> thanks for your time
<neighborlee> anyone know why compiz is so laggy ..resizing windows isn't smooth and kinda jerky....and typing messags here in irc is causing a 1 second lag between 'return' ands eeing it show up in window...
<[deXter]> well, fixed it
<neighborlee> late here..tty tomorrow ;0-0
<xubuntu> why doesnt buntu make drivers for broadcom wireless cards-one of the most widely used
<anuvrat> hi guys,  I just experienced a weird problem off lately, The fonts changed to monospace on their own and the look and feel of using kubuntu even degraded
<anuvrat> I tried changing the settings from Fonts section of System Settings -> Appearance to no good
<anuvrat> What I don't understand is how can the settings change on one fine day without me fiddling with it :( .
<anuvrat> And please tell me how I can get the pretty fonts back.
<anuvrat> most of the html webpages are displayed using the same fonts and it is not at all comfortable to read them.
<OJ_Simpson> Hello
<OJ_Simpson> Can anyone here use Unity on top of KDM?
<pgus> hola
<pgus> hay alguien por aca?
<bazhang> !es | pgus
<ubottu> pgus: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pgus> bien, dale gracias
<ubuntu_> как мога да си инсталирам MAC OS на лаптопа ACER ASPIRE ONE 150
<ubuntu_> има ли някои да ми помогне
<the_p> hi. i have a problem installing kubuntu the i can't see the full screen it is cropped at the borders such that i can not see the relevent stuff any more.
<the_p> i already tried to change the settings at the monitor but i can't make the stuff apear.
<the_p> also the aspect ratio is not the right one.
<the_p> can i change the x-server settings of the installer?
<blknite> hi all
<anuvrat> hurray ... following the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8251178&postcount=16 I was able to solve the weird fonts problem.
<anuvrat> but can someone please explain how and why was deleting the ~/.fonts.conf the solution to the problem
<ionite> why can't KDE detects my external HDD?
<anuvrat> ionite, what exactly happens?
<ionite> anuvrat: i used to be able to detect my external HDD not untill i used it on a windows xp, copied some files and removed some files.
<anuvrat> ionite, do you know you can manually mount your external hdd too?
<ionite> anuvrat: how do i do that?
<anuvrat> I agree its not an exact answer to your question .. but might get your job done
<ionite> anuvrat: please help me step by step
<Zearta> Hello, quelqu'un si connait bien en histoire de partition etc?
<anuvrat> create a folder in /media or /mnt where ever you wish to mount your external hdd then, fire
<anuvrat> mount -vt auto /dev/sdb<x> /media/<your folder>
<Zearta> aw ok only enlish people there?
<bazhang> !fr | Zearta
<ubottu> Zearta: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> !partition | Zearta
<ubottu> Zearta: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<anuvrat> ionite, where sdbX indicates the partition you wish to mount
<anuvrat> ionite, fire man mount on the konsole for more information
<ionite> anuvrat: if i want to mount in media do i type this: mount -vt auto /dev/sdb<x> /media
<ionite> anuvrat: media is the default folder right?
<anuvrat> ionite, yes you do type that .. but usually a subdirectory is created in /media for mounting external drives
<anuvrat> you don't type say sdb<x> it has to be /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2 ..
<anuvrat> hope you are familiar with the naming scheme for harddrive partitions .. i
<ionite> anuvrat: how do i know if tis 1 or 2?
<anuvrat> ionite, okay you are not ... lemme find a page which tells you exactly that
<ionite> anuvrat: i typed df -h but it doesn't shows my HDD on /dev
<anuvrat> ionite, because it probably shows the drives which are mounted
<ionite> anuvrat: so what should i type now?
<anuvrat> ionite, look into your /dev partition
<ionite> anuvrat: u can check out my dmseg paste bin if u want. http://paste.ubuntu.com/676476/
<ionite> anuvrat: how do i do that?
<anuvrat> share the output of ls /dev | grep sdb*
<anuvrat> ionite, share the output of ls /dev | grep sdb*
<ionite> david@david-NX116:~$ ls /dev | grep sdb* sda sda1 sda2 sda5
<anuvrat> ionite, see your internal drive is /dev/sda<X>, so the external ones will be sdb sdc ... so on ..
<ionite> anuvrat: permission denied
<anuvrat> ionite, permission denied for what?
<damno> I cant tab complete any file even if am in the right directory and going through the right spelling
<anuvrat> ls?
<damno> in the terminal
<ionite> anuvrat: /dev/sda1
<ionite> anuvrat: /dev/sda1 this i got permission denied even while i am a root
<damno> terminal is behaving odd
<damno> I cant tab complete any file even if am in the right directory and going through the right spelling
<anuvrat> ionite, look for a /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc
<ionite> anuvrat: where do i look?
<anuvrat> ionite, if you are not able to get grep right ... you can manually even look at the output of ls /dev
<damno> anybody?
<anuvrat> list the files of /dev
<anuvrat> ionite, list the files of /dev
<ionite> anuvrat: i typed /dev i got this: root@david-NX116:~# /dev -bash: /dev: Is a directory
<anuvrat> ls /dev
<anuvrat> ionite, ls /dev
<anuvrat> ls is the command for listing the files of a directory
<ionite> anuvrat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/676482/
<anuvrat> ionite, oops the external device is not even getting listed, was it connected?
<ionite> anuvrat: yes the light is lighted up on my HDD
<anuvrat> ionite, weird :(
<anuvrat> ionite, try reconnecting
<ionite> anuvrat: what's even more its that XP can detects it but KDE cant
<anuvrat> ionite, its not a fault of KDE
<ionite> anuvrat: ubuntu?
<ionite> anuvrat: i've reconnected it.
<anuvrat> ionite, you may say so,
<ionite> anuvrat: i've reconnected it. what should i do now?
<anuvrat> ionite, see if sdb or something appeares in the listing of /dev
<anuvrat> ionite, that is .. fire ls/dev
<anuvrat> oops ls /dev
<ionite> anuvrat: no sdb. same list at the last one
<anuvrat> ionite, sorry, I have tried what I knew
<ionite> anuvrat: do u know who can help?
<anuvrat> ionite, hang on .. someone will come to your rescue :)
<ionite> anuvrat: are u sure? u mean now?
<anuvrat> ionite, there are 234 users logged in the channel ...
<ionite> ...
<ionite> can anyone help me? I cannot detect my external HDD on /dev
<anuvrat> and besides you can search the the internet looking for somebody who had faced a problem similar to yours.
<ionite> can anyone help me? I cannot detect my external HDD on /dev
<bazhang> ionite, patience
<ionite> bazhang: how long should i wait?
<ionite> can anyone help me? I cannot detect my external HDD on /dev
<ionite> can anyone help me? I cannot detect my external HDD on /dev
<excognac> hi where is ktorrent application by default? Which directory? cannae find it...
<ionite> can anyone help me? I cannot detect my external HDD on /dev
<Shirakawasuna> ionite: is it usb-powered?
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: yes it is and i got this error message [sdb]  Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: from my dmseg
<Shirakawasuna> ionite: is it possible to also power it via an AC adapter?
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: nope. it was working fine few days back not until i plugged it into xp to copy and delete some files.
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> ionite: so it was working with linux a few days ago, but stopped after using it with xp and copying/deleting some stuff?
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: exactly.
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/676505/
<Shirakawasuna> ionite: when you use it with xp, do you use the 'safely remove hardware' option?
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: yes i did.
<Shirakawasuna> k
<Shirakawasuna> I know that with things like iPods, it's extremely important to do that to avoid screwing up its firmware/HD in general.
<Shirakawasuna> and that even when it claims to be safe to unplug it, this is sometimes not the case (have ot wait for the HD to stop spinning instead)
<Shirakawasuna> it might be that this one time, the drive got unplugged too quickly and something got messed up a bit - I would try reformatting (after backin stuff up of course) and if that doesn't work, seeing if you can mess with/restore firmware
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: so what should i do now?
<Torch> ionite: does it still work in windows?
<Torch> ionite: also, that windows machine you used it on, is that the same machine or a different one?
<ionite> Torch: yes it does.
<ionite> Torch: it's a different machine
<Shirakawasuna> ah
<Shirakawasuna> I assumed you were dualbooting
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: sorry ?
<Shirakawasuna> have you tried other USB ports, preferably one on the other side of the computer?
<ionite> Shirakawasuna:  i tried. check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/676505/
<Shirakawasuna> and also checking the BIOS to make sure the USB ports are powered
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: it's all powered.
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> well basically your issue seems to be spontaneous disconnects
<Shirakawasuna> it's conceivable that this is due to inconsistent powering, something weird on the drive side, aberrant usb settings, or something with the cord/connection itself
<Shirakawasuna> the fact that things work on the windows computer pretty much rules out it being the drive or cord/connection
<Shirakawasuna> so look into inconsistent powering/aberrant usb settings. Try a knoppix CD (or similar) and see if it gets recognized.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Shirakawasuna> also check for modules - lsmod | grep hcd
<Shirakawasuna> if there's no results, sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<Shirakawasuna> then plug it in
<Shirakawasuna> if not, sudo rmmod ehci_hcd && sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<Shirakawasuna> actually, try it without ehci_hcd as welljust in case
<Shirakawasuna> uhci_hcd or ohci_hcd should be able to handle things
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: must i keep my externall HDD plugged in to perform all the above?
<cojack> hello
<Shirakawasuna> ionite: you should, yes
<cojack> KDE PIM 4.7 still is in experimental?
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: i solved it.
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: it was some bad files that made it unable to detect it.
<Shirakawasuna> bad files?
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: .3ga files
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: but why would it stop a OS from detecting a HDD? hmm.. i wonders...
<harr1994> can someone please tell me how i van compile a platform independent npn-gui code?
<harr1994> edit: sorry for mistype can someone please tell me how i can compile a platform independent non-gui code?
<Shirakawasuna> I don't know, ionite. That's very, very, very strange
<aguitel> i am using choqok ,but this client is not sending private message, it say "this method requires authentication" why ?
<ionite> Shirakawasuna: yes i tried again. i copied the bad files over and now it can't read the HDD
<aguitel> i am using choqok ,but this client is not sending private message, it say "this method requires authentication" why ?
<cojack> KDE PIM 4.7 still is in experimental?
<BluesKaj> cojack, no it's official afaik
<devil_s_shadow66> kolko kifli ima v marmalada
<fayaz> aguitel: you need the latest choqok version(at least 1.1) and reauthenticate with twitter.
<aguitel> fayaz, i got last version ,how reaunthenticate?
<cojack> BluesKaj: how... I have still 4.4
<fayaz> aguitel: Settings > Configure Choqok... > Accounts > Select you twitter account from the table > Modify > Authenticate with Twitter service
<aguitel> fayaz, i did but same error remains
<risky> afternoon :)
<fayaz> aguitel: oh? try removing that account altogether and readding it?
<fayaz> aguitel: never mind. mine's not working either...
<fayaz> but i swear it was working a few days back :/
<aguitel> fayaz, another good client for kde?
<fayaz> aguitel: KDUu(mu/micro)blog is there. haven't used it. and not sure which package you need to install
<fayaz> *KDE
<risky> anyone here use ettercap?
<szal> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<u19809> hi all, I had a system freeze and now I cannot login using kde-plasma-workspace anymore. kde-plasma-workspace-failsafe does seem to work ... what is the difference ?
<xboxowns> Hey guys I have one question
<xboxowns> My laptop have dual processor is there away to get kubuntu to take advantage of this setting?
<jetscreamer> it should automagically i believe
<xboxowns> then why does it act like cpu usage is 200% O_O?
<xboxowns> and all I have is open firefox and open office
<xboxowns> cpu 1: 20% cpu2: 30% weird
<BluesKaj> xboxowns, seems normal for OO
<xboxowns> OO?
<BluesKaj> open office
<xboxowns> oooh open office is cpu hooger?
<BluesKaj> xboxowns, it's a large app , no worse than windows office suites actually
<xboxowns> OOh ok.
<jcgs> Hi, I'm having real trouble logging in on my regular account :( The password is fine, but I just get a little X cursor, and then I'm returned to the lgin screen again.  I think it's because I had a session that didn't close down properly. Can anyone help me track down and fix the problem pls? :)
<BluesKaj> jcgs, how is your grub setup , 0 timeout or do you get a grub menu ?
<jcgs> No, grub is fine, the problem is way after that, when I'm trying to log in to KDE
<jcgs> Erm, that means I do get a grub menu
<jcgs> Should I try and use recovery mode?
<jcgs> Also, I should probably say I can log in to a terminal session fine :) just not KDE :(
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: have you tried using the failsafe session?
<jcgs> phoenix_firebrd what does that mean? is it an option in kdm? I think I may have tried it for it not to work...
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: ya its an option in kdm
<DaBigBoss> pici bruda ola
<DaBigBoss> bazhang bro ola
<DaBigBoss> ola bruda
<phoenix_firebrd> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jcgs> phoenix_firebrd it failed :(
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: do you get any error message from xserver?
<jcgs> not to the screen. Would I be able to find it in a log?
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: ya
<jcgs> where?
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: /var/log/xorg.0.log
<BluesKaj> jcgs, try the recovery mode , and  repair broken packages in the dialog , it may give some hints what's wrong as well.  then try updating/upgrading at the prompt , then rebooting
<jcgs> The thing is, I'm logged on at the moment, just on a backup account, so I know it's only a problem with that one account. I was just hoping I could delete/recreate a file, in the home directory somewhere and it would be all right
<jcgs> the only error is Xorg.0.log is "couldn't create pixmap for fbcon" no idea what that means
<jcgs> Also xorg.0.log doesn't have dated or timed entries, only weird numbers in brackets. what do those mean?
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: the log will contain the latest messages from the current boot
<BluesKaj> no point in reading logs if the're just gibberish to the user
<BluesKaj> I see that all the time m, to most ppl telling them to read the logs is like telling a newb to read the man pages
<jcgs> I understand the text, I just can't tell when the entries are from, because I can't understand the numbering system , like I don't know when, 2777.609 was
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya he is right
<BluesKaj> the lates logs from my experience are at the bottom of the log text
<jcgs> Basically, I think the log is a red herring, because the failure doesn't generate an error message there. I would have spotted it if it was obvious :P
<BluesKaj> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: does kde follow per user settings?
<BluesKaj> jcgs, have you updated kde or a graphics driver  lately
<jcgs> not as far as I know
<jcgs> besides, I'm logged on atm, but just with a different account
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, dunno , I have no experience with multiple users
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: have you tried the sessions settings in the kcm
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: there is an option called " start with an empty session"
<jcgs> something more interesting is that kdm.log has a entry that says "kdeinit4: communication errror with launcher, exiting!"
<jcgs> erm, what is kcm? and
<phoenix_firebrd> kde settings
<jcgs> i don't think so
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: kde settings
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: in the settings, goto startup and shutdown
<jcgs> I'm there
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: there select "session management" on the left panel
<jcgs> kk, I've found "start with an empty session", and it's applied
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: in the default leave option select "end current session"
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: apply and then now try restarting the system normally
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: kde 4.7?
<jcgs> I'm going to log out, and try and log in with my normal account, I'll tell you if it works
<mrphi> Hi.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: there was kdeinit problems in 11.10, but last update fixed it
<mrphi> I cannot change my touchpad sensitivity on my laptop (Dell XPS M1530) with the latest kubuntu. I just cannot find the option. Can you help me please?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yeah, I had them last week , we did a workaround
<BluesKaj> it was fixed quickly tho
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<BluesKaj> mr try installing synaptiks
<mrphi> I did.
<BluesKaj> mrphi, ^
<mrphi> It doe not works. :(
<mrphi> s*
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: you cant find touch pad settings?
<mrphi> It does not find my touchpad. And I cannot even change the plugg and play sensitivity.
<BluesKaj> mrphi, that doesn't help ...what did you do that doesn't work
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: did you check for the ubuntu supported hardwares list
<mrphi> No.
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: what is the product name?
<mrphi> My touchpad works but the sensitivity is very slow. I am on a XPS M1530 (dell)
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi:  so the touch pad settings dialog says it cant find your touch pad?
<mrphi> synaptiks just cannot find any touchpad, but I should change the basic sensitivity, right? :s
<mrphi> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: i think you have to edit xorg.conf manually to set the sensitivity
<mrphi> O.o
<mrphi> There is no GUI option for that?
<phoenix_firebrd> i havent used any touchpad yet, i am not aware of any gui
<BluesKaj> afraid that model isn't in supported hardware list , mrphi , so as phoenix_firebrd says , you'l need to set the xorg.conf file manually if you can figure out what the settings should be
<mrphi> It worked on the last kubuntu. :s
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: try this command  synclient -l | grep -E '( MinSpeed| MaxSpeed| AccelFactor)'
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: if that shows the speeds then the general Synaptics Touchpad driver is loaded
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: and you can edit the xorg.conf
<mrphi> "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: so you know as BluesKaj said its not supported yet
<mrphi> But it did with the last kubuntu. What does it mean?
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: you have to wait or try and see if there is any driver given by the dell
<BluesKaj> mrphi, check dell's site for an input devices driver
<mrphi> I am on it.
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: see if this helps you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellXPSM1530
<mrphi> Thanks.
<jcgs> It failed :( back to the backup account
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: are you on kde 4.7?
<jcgs> how do i tell?
<jcgs> I'm on what ever comes with the latest staable
<phoenix_firebrd> dolphin->menu->help->about kde
<mrphi> phoenix_firebrd: do you think this can work on Kubuntu 11.04? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellXPSM1530#Touchpad_speed_is_lame
<jcgs> no 4.6.2
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: it should most probably work, but always backup the original files before you try
<mrphi> "/etc/hal" does not existe. :x
<mrphi> -e
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: then i am wrong
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: try to find a similar solution for 11.04
<victor__> I have one question.
<mrphi> There is nothing about this issue in french and english. :x
<victor__> How can I disable services of akonadi_* from starting up
<jcgs> does anyone know a reason why an account might not be able to log in to kde? my main account on this computer is having problems, but I can't find any entries in log files about it :(
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: from the kdeinit error message there seems to be a problem with dbus probably, have you checked for ant broken packages?
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: can you paste the output of lsmod here
<mrphi> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: use paste.kde.org
<jcgs> no broken packages. what does kdm actually do when it starts kde? are there files in my home directory that might be causing it to get confused and then quit
<mrphi> http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/465820/
<jcgs> the thing is, it starts sessions with the backup account just fine, so dbus works for that one
<jcgs> I'm sure this problem started when my computer had a funny turn because the heat sink was all blocked up with dust, and it kept turning off mid-bootup or something like that
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: can you wait?
<jcgs> is there some kind of file I can write in there, or take out?
<mrphi> I can :p
<phoenix_firebrd> jcgs: i cant figure what your problem is
<jcgs> oh well :( not to worry, i just trawl some forums and stuff
<jcgs> have a nice day
<BluesKaj> jcgs, are you getting a D-Bus error ?
<jcgs> BluesKaj: maybe
<jcgs> there's an entry in kdm.log that says "communication error with launcher, exiting!"
<BluesKaj> at login does a small dialo ask if you want to switch to qbus ?
<jcgs> no
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: your problem was already reported as bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/793601. you have to wait untill it is resolved.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 793601 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad not configurable on Dell XPS M1530 (1st gen)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrphi> Thanks. I will follow this post.
<jcgs> BluesKaj: at login, all that happens is standard X.org cursor comes up (the spiky-x one) and then I get taken straight back to the login box. No error message, no nothing :(
<mrphi> Have a nice day. :)
<phoenix_firebrd> mrphi: you too
<phoenix_firebrd> afk
<jcgs> BluesKaj: I just found i file in my home directory called "xsession-errors" which contains the text "must be connected to a terminal" could that have something to do with it?
<BluesKaj> jcgs, what file is that ?
<jcgs> there's 2, ~/.xsession-errors and ~/.xsession-errors-:1
<jcgs> they're dated 15:28 amd 15:59 today
<BluesKaj> jcgs, ok, does ~/.dbus show any error logs ?
<jcgs> no
<BluesKaj> jcgs, could you paste bin the the .~/.xsession errors , latest ?
<jcgs> BluesKaj: all it says is "Must be connected to a terminal." with a newline at the end
<BluesKaj> wonder if it's a user dependent kdm error...why it would be is a mystery . jcgs
<BluesKaj> to me at least
<jcgs> BluesKaj: that's my general feeling
<jcgs> BluesKaj, do you know who could tell me what kdm actually does when it tries to log someone on? then I could try and solve this problem systematically
<James147> jcgs: try moving ~/.kde ^^
<jcgs> James147: I just found some dangling symlinks in there which I take to be a bad sign. Have moved .kde and will try and log in again. See you guys in a sec! :)
<jcgs> Failure :( did the same thing, .xsession-errors has had its date changed, but same contents
<James147> jcgs: and other uesers work fine?
<jcgs> yup
<jcgs> My .Xauthority was blank :( I think that migh have something to do with it
<jcgs> how do i fix that?
<James147> jcgs: you could try stopping kdm and running startx from a virtual terminal
<James147> jcgs: just rename it
<jcgs> I've deleted it now :) startx says .Xauthority is missing
<jcgs> sorry, startx says "user not authorized to run the X server"
<jcgs> sudo startx says Xserver already running, which it is, because I'm logged in as another user
<jcgs> I'm going to log out and try again, see you in a sec :)
<jcgs> Hi :) sudo startx sort of worked, on the kde menu I'm listed as root, some things are right but others are not
<jcgs> am I supposed to be able to run startx as a normal user?
<James147> jcgs: you are
<James147> you shouldnt really run it as root ^6
<jcgs> ubuntu forums won't let me look at posts without being logged in :( what's going on?
<jcgs> James147: Well, afaik, on ubuntu it's always been this way, whenever i've tried to start x manually, i always get "not authorized" can i fix it?
<James147> jcgs: do you stop kdm fist?
<jcgs> i chose "console login" from the drop down menu, that stops it i think
<jcgs> Sorry, I did a very n00bish thing of trying to get my terminal back by pressing ctrl-c and logged out. obviously
<jcgs> kdm is still running
<James147> jcgs: dont pick console login... log out press alt+ctrl+f1 then log in there and run "sudo service kdm stop"  ... try startx and when you want to start kdm again type "sudo service kdm start"
<jcgs> kk will stop kdm first and report what i find
<Linkmaster> I've got a pretty nasty partitioning setup issue going on. there was 4 primary partitions, and I deleted the swap and resized the last partition to create an extended partition. I then made three logical partitions inside the extended, and using  dd  , I copied the primaries to the logical, in the same order. I then installed windows in the new free space in front of the extended partition, and kubuntu in the remaining space in the last
<Linkmaster> logical in the extended. I cannot access the other ones
<Linkmaster> How can I find a way to regain access to the other three partitions in the extended partition
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, does sudo fdisk -l show the partitions
<jcgs> James147:  startx still says I'm not authorized, running X as root messed up a whole lot of things, like making root own ~/.kde etc
<James147> jcgs: whats the exact error?
<jcgs> having done a recursive chown, when I try and log in, it draws a grey box on the background and then quits and sends me back to the logon
<jcgs> it said things like ".kde/config not writable"
<jcgs> but that was before i did the change owner, and now i don't get an error
<jcgs> I'll paste the contents of .xsession-errors which has changed a bit :)
<jcgs> http://paste.kde.org/115243/
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: let me boot up the linux real fast
<jcgs> Sorry, I've got to go now, I'm going to church.
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: yes, they show up
<jcgs> I'll try and have another crack at this startx business when I get back, and worry about kdm later
<jcgs> bye guys :)
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, did you flag the extended linux partition(s) , or one of them as boot ? if so then make sure grub is still installed there
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: yep, I made sure to flag the partition that orginally had the 'boot' flag when I was using gparted
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, the inaccessable partitions contain data or / ?
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: the partitions are accessible through a file manager, and show up in  fdisk -l  , as well , one of the partitions does have a boot flag, and I checked, and it has grub in it
<Linkmaster> It looks...different though. I'm not sure exactly what Im looking at
<James147> Linkmaster: whats your partition lay look like?
<James147> layout ^^
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, sorry , I'm confused  ...which paritions are inaccessable ?
<Linkmaster> James147: sda1 is windows, sda2 is extended, sda5 is Linux[won't show up in boot menu] sda6 is supposed to be linked with sda5 and sda7, sda7 is supposed to be linked with sda5 and sda6. sda8 is kubuntu, and sda8 is my swap
<James147> linked with? what do you mean by that?
<Linkmaster> I'm not exactly sure[I'm doing slightly sketchy work on a personal computer that my school imaged]. All I know is, they worked when left alone, and now they won't show up in boot, but they are accessible through a file manager
<Linkmaster> How can I make /dev/sda5[which has a boot flag] show up in grub?
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, with rw privileges
<BluesKaj> ?
<James147> Linkmaster: if you can access them then try adding an entry in grub manually
<Linkmaster> Thats what I was hoping could be done, but I'm not sure exactly how to do it now
<James147> Linkmaster: try http://kagashe.blogspot.com/2009/10/how-to-make-manual-entry-in-grub2-on.html
<Linkmaster> I think someone needs to make a website with a list of hundreds of useful links to useful things for linux xD
<James147> Linkmaster: there is, its called google
<James147> :)
<Linkmaster> I'm aware of that one xD
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/GRUB2+Bootloader+Editor?content=139643
<James147> ^^ or that :)
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: what is Linkmaster problem?>
<Linkmaster> phoenix_firebrd: I've got it mostly figured out, uhmm...I'm following the 'add custom menuentry' part, but I don't know if the entry is (hdo,8) or not
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: os not showing up in grub after doing something funky with the partitions :)
<James147> hd0 no o
<James147> not
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: did he update grub after that
<James147> hd<hd number>, <partition number>
<Linkmaster> ah, okay. geek counting too
<James147> may or may not differ from the sdXY numbers :S
<rob> Where would I find a book on good book to help get me started
<Linkmaster> hahah, it will in my case
<James147> rob: to get started with what exactly?
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: did windows overwrite grub?
<Linkmaster> nah
<Linkmaster> its a good grub with a fresh kubuntu installation
<rob> James147: with linux
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster:  what does grub update tell you?
<James147> rob: any spicific part ;) there are quire a few books on ubuntu, as well as lots on command line
<Linkmaster> phoenix_firebrd: it shows the opensuse partition, as well as the 'sudo os-prober'. I should restart first, before adding an entry, just to make sure?
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster:  ya
<rob> James147: this is my 1st time using linux so about anything would work.. Not sire where to get start at
<Linkmaster> phoenix_firebrd: it doesn't show up
<Linkmaster> rob: what are you wanting to do? Cause its really really easy to use :D
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: what do you want to be added in grub?
<Linkmaster> one of the three partitions that were formated to work with each other =P I'm not sure which one is the right one, though I'm going off the assumption of the one with the original boot flag
<rob> James147: I got the idea of it but seem pointless to use if I dont understan most of what does
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: what do you mean by work with each other?
<James147> rob: generally its useful to play around if you want to learn things :) I found the more I broke the more i learnt... though https://www.amazon.co.uk/Linux-Command-Shell-Scripting-Bible/dp/1118004426/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314550862&sr=8-1  was an intresting read if you want to learn how the command line works
<Linkmaster> they were originally primary partitions, and I dd'd them into logical parititions. When the computer boots, it uses at least one, but since it is a school image, its made to not allow us to do what we want with them. long story short, I'm trying to get the school image to show up in grub
<Linkmaster> I'm going to use the one that shows up in 'os-prober' which is /dev/sda6 in the /sda2 extended
<James147> rob: other things you can do if you feel like a channelge is try to install arch linux or gentoo... they both give you some basic tools (with lot of documentation) and guide you into guilding your own system... very good for learning the inns and outs of linux though can be fustrating to get working :)
 * Linkmaster can attest to that
<rob> James147: That looks like a good idea for me I learn better my doing..  Thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: if the os is installed properly, the grub update should read all the os installation properly and and and it to boot list. If it is not showing in the list then something is wrong with the installation
<James147> rob: even just reading through te arch linux (unoffical) beginners guide will show you allot :) they go into quite abit of detail about parts fo the system
<Linkmaster> well....how should I add an entry to the 40_custom anyways? I want to try just to make sure
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: have you tried super grub or Rescatux
<rob> James147: Ok good to know.. Yea that book look like a good idea but Im poor tryin to find a job here it a joke
<Linkmaster> phoenix_firebrd: no
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: Rescatux is best with a gui to repair, install grub
<Linkmaster> what is rescatux?
<Linkmaster> Is it like gparted?
<BluesKaj> rob,  be warned, gentoo is a pretty steep learning curve for new linux user... I would familiarize myself first with easier to use distros like kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/rescatux/
<Linkmaster> I personally suggest against stuff like gentoo until you are pretty good with Linux. I botched my first and second time doing it
<rob> BluesKaj: kubuntu is what Im using right now on my laptop
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: supergrub is a versatile bootloader
<James147> rob: that book is intresting but not required :) you will pick up most things by just useing linux... though ti does show you some intresting ways of doing things they should be easaly picked up by jsut reading around the web and generally using linux
<BluesKaj> right rob, well there's plenty to learn if you're new to kubuntu as well
<James147> BluesKaj: rob: gentoo is a steep learning curve... but if you are trule dedicated to learn it (and read around the topic) both gentoo and arch rpovide greate documentation which explains quite allot... so if you read it (and ask when you dont understand) then you shouldnt have much trouble
<James147> though I will admit :) the first time it can by fustrating when things dont work...
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: +1
<James147> (but feels so much better when you finaily to get it to :D )
<phoenix_firebrd> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> now its frustrating for me to work in windows
<BluesKaj> yeah , like when you stop wearing a hair shirt :)
<rob> Do you happen to know any tip to help me rember the Commands
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: same :) mostl because you cant fix it... just work around its problems...
<BluesKaj> anyway that's my opinion and experience with gentoo ..
<phoenix_firebrd> James147:  he he
<James147> rob: use... you pick them up prity fast when you start useing them
<James147> rob: though remember "man command" will give you detailed info about 'command'
<James147> rob: as well as "command --help" :)
<rob> yes them are the few that i rember
<James147> rob: and remember..
<James147> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Linkmaster> how to you build something as a Linux Kernal Module?
<phoenix_firebrd> this was the one info i was not told at first, i later figured out myself
<Linkmaster> *loadable kernel module
<Torch> Linkmaster: what are you thinking of?
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: i think its .so
<Linkmaster> BCM1312 STA wireless driver
<Torch> Linkmaster: and you've got the sources?
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: got the source?
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: .so is a generic extension for shared objects
<Linkmaster> yeah
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: kernel modules end in .ko
<Linkmaster> I just want to know how to build it as one
<Linkmaster> http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<Linkmaster> section 'BUILD INSTRUCTIONS'
<Torch> Linkmaster: do the sources not come with a readme file?
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: sorry, i forgot
<rob_> tab that come in handy
<Linkmaster> http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<Linkmaster> This is the README file
<Torch> Linkmaster: so what's the question? ;-)
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: may be .ko
<Linkmaster> It just says 'build the driver as a Linux loadable kernel module'
<rob_> I keep using dos commands that I rember from when I was a kid
<Torch> Linkmaster: it says "make"
<Torch> Linkmaster: that's all
<Torch> Linkmaster: just run that command inside the sources directory and it should build
<Linkmaster> Hmm...I thought it was supposed to be something special or something
<Linkmaster> okay
<Torch> Linkmaster: no, kernel modules come with an ordinary makefile
<Linkmaster> ah, okay. I learned something new
<James147> rob: :) yeah, i keep using linux commands on windows :p
 * Linkmaster does as well
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: i am right its .ko
<James147> (then get fustrated when the windows commands dont work like they should)
<rob_> lol
<Torch> cygwin helps
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: i get frustrated because of lack of features
<James147> Torch: yeah, but I try not to touch windows enough to warrent setting that up :)
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: that waht I mean by work like they should :)
<Linkmaster> I just tried to use a .deb file to install build-essentials, and its complaining about libc6-dev|libc-dev
<Linkmaster> what do I need for that?
<rob_> Im geting frustrated with all that linxu have to offer.. After the pass few day I feel llike kid with his 1st computer
<James147> Linkmaster: any reason your not using the repos?
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: they are certain things that you need to have for compiling a source
<Linkmaster> I have no ethernet, else I would. I hate installing things from source
<James147> then you need to get the debs for libc6-dev and libc-dev
<Linkmaster> alright
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: it should be available in repos
<Linkmaster> I don't have access to the repos D:
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: why?
<Linkmaster> no ethernet
<Linkmaster> on the computer I'm fixing that is
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: have you tried the latest muon package manager?
 * Linkmaster facepalms
<Linkmaster> I have no ethernet on the computer I'm trying to fix
<Linkmaster> My computer is fine, and yes, I use muon
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: it doesnt need to be
<Linkmaster> But the computer beside me is borked
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: the new package manager allows downloading of packages from another computer and install it in the computer which doesnt have internet
<Linkmaster> I might as well just link my two computers, if I know how...it'd be easier then installing and transfering
<Linkmaster> really? tell me how. I was just thinking of trying to do something like that
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: when compiling from source there might a lot of requiremnt of packages to be installed , so with the situation like yours you probably have to be very patience
<James147> Linkmaster: any reason you dont just swap the connection over while you fix it?
<Linkmaster> I'm confused now...
 * Torch assumes the reason for not ethernet is no wirless driver...
<James147> (or you woking off wireless?)
<Linkmaster> I have no ethernet ports nearby. the closest one is all the way across campus
<Linkmaster> My personal computer connects wirelessly. The broadcom chip, being propreitary, won't work out of the box. I need to get the wireless driver to install things, but I need to install things to get the wireless driver. Catch 22 in my case
<James147> Linkmaster: yeah, any reason you dont download the .deb for your driver?
<James147> (rather then downloading the source + build-essentials?)
<avihay> you can browse the repositories manually, download the debs needed and transfer them
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2011/08/
<Linkmaster> I didn't think about that
<Linkmaster> phoenix_firebrd: the site is blocked
<Linkmaster> let me see if there is a .deb for the driver
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: one sec
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: does both the computer contain the same kernel?
<Linkmaster> mine is *.38-11, his is *.38-8
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: ok
<avihay> http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/dists/
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: did you google for any .deb of the driver for that kernel?
<Linkmaster> I'm doing that now, but I'm not finding anything downloadable
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: can you give me the detail of the driver
<Linkmaster> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-multiverse-i386/broadcom-sta-source_5.60.48.36-2_all.deb.html
<Linkmaster> it has no link
<Torch> Linkmaster: apt-cache search bcm wireless looks promising
<Linkmaster> I have no internet on the computer that needs it
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/b/broadcom-sta/broadcom-sta-source_5.60.48.36-2_all.deb
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: i am doubtfull if that if may work
<James147> phoenix_firebrd:  why the source deb?
<James147> Linkmaster: you probally want the other two in that direectory ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: i think its not a source deb
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: naming error
<James147> broadcom-sta-source_5.60.48.36-2_all.deb  ^^ sounds like one to me
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: could be ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> James147:  i dont know he wanted me to find the download link that webpage , so i did
<Torch> unlikely. more probably ubuntu don't ship a compiled deb for some patent/government regulations/whatever reason
<Linkmaster> phoenix_firebrd: dependency is not satisfiable: debhelper (>=7)
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: without internet it is very hard to get certain this done
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: without internet it is very hard to get certain things done
<James147> namly fixing the internet :D
<James147> Linkmaster: what you need to do is follow the dependencies and downlaod them al :D
<James147> Linkmaster: anoying but thats why apt-get was written :P
<Linkmaster> I knowww
<Linkmaster> gahhh
<phoenix_firebrd> i cant imagine how it be like to compile vlc without the internet, bad
<Torch> Linkmaster: you can, on another machine, apt-get build-dep -d <package>
<Linkmaster> but how would that help me?
<Torch> Linkmaster: then grab the stuff it downloaded from /var/cache/apt/archibes
<Torch> Linkmaster: and move the debs to the target machine
<Linkmaster> ah
<Linkmaster> Hmm..
<Linkmaster> they are identical computers
<Linkmaster> I never thought of that
<James147> Torch: intresting :)
<James147> ^^ might want to run apt-get clean first
<Linkmaster> I tried, but nothing happened
<phoenix_firebrd> the new muon package manager has made this more easy
<Linkmaster> how do I use muon to do that?
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: i will find a installable one for you
<Linkmaster> thanks..
<Linkmaster> Sorry to make you do all this
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt/+packages
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: from this link download muon 1.2.0 and qapt 1.2.0 and install them in both the computers
<Linkmaster> phoenix_firebrd: I have muon installed on my computer already
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: that must be an older one
<Linkmaster> Its completely updated
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: whats the version
<Linkmaster> 1.1.2
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: it should be 1.2.0 or higher
<BetaJunkie> Might anyone know where amarok stores it's list of podcast subscriptions? Not where the podcasts are themselves, but some kind of list of the RSS feeds?
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: install the new one
<James147> BluesKaj: ~/.kde/share/  then either config/amarokrc  or apps/amarok/...
<Linkmaster> Okay...can I do that using muon or something?
<James147> BetaJunkie: ^^ even
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: try sudo apt-get remove muon
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: also sudo apt-get remove qapt
<Linkmaster> doing that right now
<Linkmaster> well, according to the konsole, qapt doesn't exist
<BarkingFish> Evening guys :)   If anyone sees a user called TommyMann turn up in the next little while or so, could you do me a favor and ping me please? I forgot how to request a NOTIFY on xchat :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: the supported devices in the readme doesnt mention your wiless model  number, so the driver wont work for you , if i am right
<Linkmaster> It has the BCM4312 in there
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: you said 1312 earlier
 * Linkmaster frowns
<Linkmaster> did I ...?
<phoenix_firebrd> yep
<Linkmaster> I'm sorry man
<Linkmaster> Its 4312
<Linkmaster> I'm tired..I've had like, 12 hours of sleep the past 5 days
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: then there must a precompiled one in ppa
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster:  wait i will search
<BarkingFish> Linkmaster, i might be able to help you alongside phoenix_firebrd - what make and model of wireless are you trying to fire up?
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: thank you
<James147> BarkingFish: its more an issue of downloading the drivers without a direct internet connection
<Linkmaster> BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<Linkmaster> Broadcom Corp.
<BarkingFish> is it a built in or an external stick?
<James147> Linkmaster: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/bcmwl-kernel-source  ^^ download it and tis dependecies
<James147> (assuming natty, if not pick the release first :)  )
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: cool, you  found it
<Linkmaster> its built in
<Linkmaster> I can't download anything...
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: its source
<James147> Linkmaster: ^^ not even on the other computer?
<Linkmaster> Wait, no, I found it
<James147> :)
<BarkingFish> James147, When you say he hasn't got a "direct" internet connection, how's he getting on here? :)
<James147> BarkingFish: the computer that needs the drivers has no connection, a second one does
<BarkingFish> ah. gotcha
<BarkingFish> Sorry, I'm almost on the same level Linkmaster is - very little sleep in a rather long period of time.
<BarkingFish> About 18 hours in the last 6 days.
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: good work
<BarkingFish> phoenix_firebrd, Being a prison officer living 150 metres from the front gate of the prison you work in has its downsides :P
<Linkmaster> Heh, we both have it pretty bad
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: seriously ?
<BarkingFish> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: is this your hobby?
<BarkingFish> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: helping in irc
<BarkingFish> Mostly, yeah.
<BarkingFish> As and when I can get on.
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: thanks for the contributions
<BarkingFish> np
<phoenix_firebrd> James147:  the source contains some patchs , i dont know if it is already applied to the driver, i will be surprised if Linkmaster successfully compiled the source
<James147> I have a feeling that package will build the driver
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: with the patch or without the patch?
<BarkingFish> dang. I'm having grief with kdenlive at the moment. I just tried rendering a video in MP4 2pass, and the rendering crashed.  All the crashes for some reason seem to be originaling from MLT
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: if it contains it then why wouldnt it?
<BarkingFish> *originating
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: i dont know , i am doubtful, i guess you guys can takecare of him
<phoenix_firebrd> Linkmaster: all the best
<phoenix_firebrd> feeling sleepy, got to go, good night all
<supermetroid83> hi
<Linkmaster> I have a problem...I tried installing the gcc compilier, and it says it needs the gcc compiler to install it. I have a problem
<balu_> how to do with kmail
<James147> Linkmaster: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/gcc  ?
<James147> (o, that looks like a meta package that depends on the actual compiler ^^ :)
<Linkmaster> yeahhh
<supermetroid83> i have a problem when ubuntu starts the grub show me 3 diferents linux cores  in normal mode
<KimLaroux> Linkmaster, try installing build-essential from the repos
<KimLaroux> supermetroid83, how's that a problem?
<James147> KimLaroux: thats kinda hard with out a direct internet connection:)
<supermetroid83> why the grub show me 3 linux cores
<KimLaroux> did Linkmaster say he didn't have internet?
<James147> KimLaroux: yes
<KimLaroux> I missed it
<Linkmaster> I'm just going to go across campus...I'm way to tired to think
<James147> KimLaroux: (part of a bigger problem of trying to install drivers to connect to the internet ^^
<James147> Linkmaster:  )
<James147> :)
<KimLaroux> maybe build-essential can be found on a install disk...
<Torch> supermetroid83: because old kernels don't get uninstalled when updated ones get installed as a safety net
<supermetroid83> so how inistall the old kernels ?
<riff> how do you make wireless connections when they don't automaticaly connect?
<riff> how do you connect to a wireless network?
<James147> riff: click on the network in the netwrok widget and type in the details ^^
<riff> thanks i get that im a bit of a noob
<riff> how do i see what is started up when i log in?
<James147> riff: make sure "automatically connect" is checked
<riff> is the widget the same between all enviroments?
<K350> How do I check what sound device my machine is using?
<raindog> What is the best way to install 11.10?  A clean install, upgrade?
<Snowhog> raindog: Because 11.10 is in DEVELOPMENT, it would be wise to obtain the latest Daily Build and do a clean install.
<raindog> Snowhog: That's what I was thinking as well.  Thank you for the input.
<markit> hi, if for dependencies issues part of my kde is removed, is there a metapackage I can install that brings me back the basic stuff? kde 4.7 (ppa) in natty
<markit> i.e. systemloadviewer plasmoid is not longer installed, but I've no idea in what package it is
<markit> and don't want to go with try and error until I've restored all the missing packages
<markit> or reinstall from scratch
<SubCool> can someone help me force unmount and format a USB Drive..
<James147> SubCool: why cant you unmount it?
<SubCool> James147, idk
<James147> error?
<SubCool> im doing something wrong,
<SubCool> sudo umount -f /
<James147> SubCool: umm... / ??? why are you trying to unmount your root?
<SubCool> im not- but which file do i unmount? /media/ or /dev?
<TommyMann> barkingfish
<James147> SubCool: umount understands both device files or the mount point...
<SubCool> its not working..
<James147> SubCool: so if /dev/sdb1 is mounted to /media/disk then umount /dev/sdb1 or umoung /media/disk  should work
<James147> SubCool: what error are you getting?
<SubCool> marie@Marie:/media$ sudo umount -f /media/P?
<SubCool> umount2: Invalid argument
<SubCool> umount: /media/P
<James147> SubCool: dont use -f ^^
<SubCool> umount: /media/P
<SubCool>                 : not mounted
<James147> ^^ then there is nothing mounted there
<SubCool> the device is P? not P
<SubCool> yet... there is..
<James147> SubCool: ahh, "/media/P?"  is the exact path?
<SubCool> ya. when its working. It supposed to be a liveUSB- but... it keeps crapping out.
<James147> SubCool: try "/media/P\?"
<SubCool> how do i just format the hell out of it? whne i unmount it, it says it not unmounted, but at the same time it does say its unmounted..
<James147> SubCool: Ib think the problem is the ? ... its interperted by bash to mean any character
<SubCool> i thought so too
<James147> SubCool: does sudo umount /dev/sdXX work? (where sdXX is the device)
<SubCool> ya, it kinda works, but i need to format it to hell so that i can make a liveusb out of it..
<SubCool> i've been at this for days..
<James147> what do you mean kinda?
<SubCool> it just unmounted the device..
<James147> SubCool: ok... then format it
<SubCool> but for unetbootin to work, i have to have it mounted. but when i mount it i attempt to use the unetbootin, and it says it cant format it or smetoing
<SubCool> i have, i have formatted it like 5 times..
<SubCool> or tried
<SubCool> i've deleted the parittion
<SubCool> repartitioned it
<James147> SubCool: try usb-creator (if your on *ubuntu) ^^ i find it works better then unetbootin
<James147> (at elast for *ubuntu isos)
<SubCool> im having the most issues with usb-creator
<SubCool> it wont format the usb
<SubCool> org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Failed: Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: umount: /media/P: not found
<SubCool> i just randomly pressed start on unetbootin- and it started working..
<SubCool> ok, anyone wanna help me with my flash? i did an update... and flash is gone..
<SubCool> i ahve uninstalled flash..., re-installed it... rebooted between. flash-aid for firefox...
<BluesKaj> SubCool, what install/reinstall method ?
<SubCool> BluesKaj, i dont have a link.. do u know a way that works/
<BluesKaj> SubCool, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer , from the rpeositories , or your package manager
<SubCool> yes... i use the software manager..
<markit> solved my issue, probably kubuntu-desktop is the metapackage to restore all default programs
<BluesKaj> apt-get install --reinstall usually does the trick
<SubCool> BluesKaj, i have uninstalled/reinstalled them like 3 times..
<SubCool> with a reboot in between. ima bout to reboot now. once my unetbootin finishes..
<BluesKaj> SubCool, apt-get install --reinstall  will install updated packages  and files/dependencies . if any exist
<sshtrk> hi guys. can unity 2d be installed in kubuntu so I can have all cool apps and unity all qt?
<sshtrk> its kubuntu 11.04
<sshtrk> fell free to tell me if its stupid idea :D
<OerHeks>  well .. it is an idea .. wich will not work.
<sshtrk> ok, I was one click away :)
<sshtrk> do you maby now is qt raster suported in unity 2d? my comp is really slow on other graphics system. I have sis mirage 3 graphic card
<riff> how do you set up compiz to work in kde?
<DaemonFC> riff: That would be painful
<DaemonFC> it's best to not do it
<DaemonFC> it's supposed to be possible, but I've never had Compiz work right on KDE and it is a pain to fix after you do it
<riff> okay
<DaemonFC> I would suggest simply using kwin for compositing, which has been designed around KDE in the first place
<riff> if i try to use that will it screw with compiz in the gnome enviroment?
<DaemonFC> I wouldn't know
<DaemonFC> Compiz hasn't really been designed around any particular environment
<DaemonFC> Unity is the first desktop environment where Compiz has any kind of official status
<riff> is kwin easy to use?
<DaemonFC> kwin is the default window manager of kde
<DaemonFC> it has two compositing modes, and one non-compositing mode
<DaemonFC> it can be set up using Desktop Effects in the system settings menu
<DaemonFC> it's fairly simple to configure, I think
<riff> will have to poke a bit
<SubCool> so it appears creating a liveUSB drive, and then UPDATING it is a bad bad idea.
<jcgs> Hi does anyone know what's going on with firefox and flash? firefox tells me it's disabled my outdated version of flash, but i'm running the latest version! I just updated today!
<SubCool> im getting issues with update/upgrade. Appears some of my updates didnt get properly installed, how to i clear them or whatever?
<SubCool> error were encountered while processing: (list of 10 installs). E: Sub-process /user/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<diney> estou começando linux agora, como faço para instalar programas e atualizações tipo adobe
<PhilRod> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<[deXter]> HI all, unable to mount my external USB hard drive
<[deXter]> Says according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /
<[deXter]> it's weird that it should think my external is sdc because sdc is actually my main drive
<_deXter_> Hi all, unable to mount my external USB hard drive.  It says "according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /" It's weird that it should think my external is sdc because sdc is actually my main drive
<_deXter_> The external drive is being assigned to /dev/sdb
<SubCool> im getting issues with update/upgrade. Appears some of my updates didnt get properly installed, how to i clear them or whatever?
<_deXter_> SubCool, Look up purge or clean or something like that
<_deXter_> apt-get purge or apt-get clean something of that sort
<_deXter_> man apt-get for more info
<SubCool> i looked- nothings clearing it
<SubCool> pretty much get the same errors..
<SubCool> clean says it completes- but i still get an error
<SubCool> upgrade errors
#kubuntu 2012-08-20
<markit> How can I dock a program in the taskbar? Not in the panel, in the taskbar, like when you create a new default panel and has dolphin and rekonq docked in it
<markit> I think was introduced with kde 4.6, but I've not found how to do it, just mentioned, sigh
<markit> like "The docking taskbar lets me pin tasks in the taskbar. This turns..."
<markit> found!
<markit> run the app, right click on it on the task manager, select "show a launcher when not running"
<chronos> exist some nice widget that allow me monitor my servers using snmp?
<chronos> or even a app
<Linusnewb> Good morning here is a new user :)
<Linusnewb> thunderbird sound doesn't work and I don't know why...
<frogonwheels> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<frogonwheels> Linusnewb: does other sound work?
<frogonwheels> Linusnewb:  oh.. and welcome :)
<Linusnewb> oh yes good morning
<goodtime> hello
<Linusnewb> amarok and dragonplayer and kontact has sound
<goodtime> does anyone know about linux game emulators?
<goodtime> i installed the nes one but haveing trouble getting roms
<goodtime> i need classic galaga and i remember way back that nes had the original one
<goodtime> some of the site ive looked up seem to not be working for me or im just not getting it
<goodtime> any help?
<Linusnewb> and I can hear system sound bye messenger and by connection
<goodtime> Linusnewb:  havin trouble getting sound on something?
<Linusnewb> thunderbird
<Linusnewb> but I want listen a sexy voice who is tellin me 'youve got gmail' :) gg
<goodtime> ty anyways i figured it out
<goodtime> http://www.freeroms.com/roms/nes/galaga.htm
<noaXess> good morning
<hateball> hello
<noaXess> can someone explain why updatedb.mlocate does run now, instead of AM, check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1156652/
<noaXess> mlocate is in /etc/cron.daily and crontab is configured ti run /etc/cron.daily tasks each day at 5:25, right? but why does it run now?
<noaXess> it's 7:51
<speedmax> hello
<speedmax> I don't know what's the differences between the irc &im
<hateball> speedmax: So what is your actual question?
<hateball> I mean... what is it you need help with :)
<speedmax> who can explain some differences between the two stuff?:)
<speedmax> irc and istant message
<hateball> Typically IM requires you to create accounts on some central server, and do 1to1 communication. IRC is the opposite
<hateball> I'm not sure which differences you want listed :)
<speedmax> oh, i see, you mean that IRC is opening to all people and the im belongs to a company and we need a account to use it
<speedmax> is that right?:)
<hateball> Pretty much, even if there are exceptions to IM, see jabber/xmpp
<hateball> On IRC the communication is by default 1toEveryone
<speedmax> And i wanna ask a question: which is more popular, IRC or IM
<speedmax> I see
<hateball> They serve different purposes, and different crowds
<speedmax> I know, i got some information about this before:a developer said in his opinion he likes Irc more than forums,because if you got a probiem ,in irc you will imdiately got the answer
<speedmax> : )
<speedmax> where are you from, dude
<speedmax> what's your favourite channel of irc  in your heart
<lordievader> Good morning
<markit> hi, kde 4.9, sometime in the cashew / toolbox I don't have the option "add panel", is it a bug or a feature that I don't understand is trygged by what?
<Peace-> markit: ?
<Peace-> you have not the add panel ?
<markit> Peace-: no, try to create an activity based upon the "search and run" template
<Peace-> markit: ok...
<markit> then use the toolbox on the upper right
<Peace-> so ?
<markit> you will have "add widget" but not "add panel"
<Peace-> sure you can't use that button to add the panel
<markit> I think is a bug, but that happend to me also in a different activity
<markit> Peace-: why not? if I right click on the desktop I have the "add panel" menu item
<markit> (and it works)
<Peace-> use the right click then
<markit> Peace-: I'm not discussing about workaround, but the fact that is missing, seems a bug
<markit> unless someone gives me a good reason about this behaviour
<Peace-> markit: ah.. i undestood now
<Peace-> markit: before the only way to add a panel was with right click
<markit> I was creating a tutorial, showing how easy is to recreate the panel if you delete it by accident... embarassing moments ;P
<Peace-> now it seems you can add the panel with that button
<Peace-> markit: yes it's a bug ..
<Peace-> markit: the standard way it's right click
<markit> Peace-: good to know, thanks
<markit> Peace-: also I've found troubles with plasmoids...
<markit> are too general, I mean, you can potentially add them to the desktop AND to the Panel
<Peace-> markit: btw have you tried plasma panels collection ?
<markit> but many have no correct behaviour in the panel
<markit> no, what is it?
<Peace-> markit:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYzEty1TYAE
<markit> urgh, the video runs so fast that I can't understand what is really happening
<Peace-> markit: 12.04?
<markit> yes
<markit> and kde 4.9
<Peace-> markit: in this page there is the debian package for 12.04 http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Plasma+Panels+Collection+?content=147589
<markit> interesting, no package in the 12.04 repository?
<Peace-> markit: i did a ppa
<Peace-> actually i did that stuff
<markit> Peace-: are you the developer?
<Peace-> sure
<markit> so good, my compliments :)
<markit> I need some info about javascripting default settings for users, like add resources to dolphin, maybe you have the knowledge for it
<markit> I have to customize it for some school (LTSP)
<markit> if so, and you want to help, could you please give me privately your email, so I can contact you when I will try to solve the problem?
<Peace-> markit: sure
<Peace-> markit: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kde+Customization+kit?content=148430
<Peace-> markit: those are my settings
<Peace-> markit: for example my dolphin runs by default with terminal integrated
<markit> I think you definetively are the RIGHT PERSON to ask, lol
<markit> maybe just digging your code will be enough
<Peace-> markit: sure
<Peace-> markit: you can even see this
<markit> btw, so the preferred language for KDE plasma is javascript? not python or ruby?
<Peace-> markit: http://code.google.com/p/kde-peace-settings/source/browse/
<Peace-> markit: javascript sets panels and activity
<Peace-> the other stuff were only config files
<markit> yep, I started with config files, but some stuff can't be done with them, unfortunately
<markit> I've to run, thanks a lot, see you later!
<Peace-> see ya
<markit> Peace-: ping in private
<utente> ciao a tutti
<utente> !list
<ubottu> utente: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<anq> there is something odd with my kate
<markit> hi utente, maybe #kubuntu-it if exists is better
<anq> under some circumstances it doesn't display tabs in a file
<anq> that happened to anyone else?
<anq> like, for example, in that line: "2010-08-22 21:07:33	pilateg:	1"
<anq> irc, cat and none display the tab after "pilateg" correctly
<anq> but not kate
<anq> *and nano
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<utente> ciao a tutti
<utente> ! list
<ubottu> utente: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * BluesKaj wonders what makes italians think ubuntu/kubuntu are file sharing channels
<susundberg> Maybe they are only bots finding out where violation of copyrights might happen and they have made deal with italian operator to use it for this low-profile mission ..
<tonberryE352> or they are just really bad at finding warez
<BluesKaj> susundberg, no , someone published an article in an Italian tech magazine , maliciously of course , that ubuntu chats were file sharing channels
<BluesKaj> probly a frustrated former linux user
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: link?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, you 'll have to ask action parsnip in #ubuntu, he's the guy who told me about it
<BluesKaj> but he's not there today
<viktor> hi
<viktor> i cant install Ubuntu
<viktor> dont recognize my partitions
<viktor> can be by mode AHCI?
<viktor> ive got install windows7 in AHCI mode and one free partition for Linux
<BluesKaj> viktor, are you running a raid array ?
<viktor> no
<viktor> im running a normal disc
<viktor> in mode AHCi
<viktor> i ve got install W7
<viktor> and i want install Ubuntu but dont recognice nothing partition
<BluesKaj> viktor, you must use the manual partitoning in the kubuntu installer then format the linux partition to ext4
<BluesKaj> or format to ext4 before you try the installation
<viktor> dont recognice partitions...
<viktor> i have to go to eat
<viktor> im coming now
<viktor> see u later bluesKaj
<viktor> :)
<viktor> thanks!!
<Combatjuan> I just dist-upgraded and restarted and now I have no network.  ifconfig shows eth0 like I'd expect but the kde network manager icon says that my wired connection is "Unmanaged".
<Combatjuan> I am able to ping specific ip addresses, but don't have DNS and have an X-ed out networking icon.  Kopete, kontact and friends are all spamming failure notifications.
<Combatjuan> I changed /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf so that managed=true (it was set to false) then restarted it.  Now the kubuntu icons aren't scary anymore.
<Combatjuan> But I still don't seem to have DNS.  It looks like it added 127.0.0.1 to my resolv.conf.  That's not going to work so well.
<cm> ola
<cm> :)
<euryale> how do i add command to dolphin, i have a wireless mouse with a back forward button for the thumb, and it's not working dolphin, but works well with nautilus.
<utu-san> is calligra part and parcel of KDE SC?
<utu-san> maybe they should just add an installer for those who wants it like they used to do for firefox instead of rekonq
<utu-san> IMO LibreOffice is better if an Office has to be included in the iso
<killown> Does anyone know  WHY KDE ignores Option "Emulate3Buttons"  "no" from xorg?
<legodude> hi everyone, what's the slickest way to upgrade a main disk?
<legodude> I could dd the partition to the new disk
<legodude> then resize the partition up
<legodude> and install grub somehow, but it seems there should be a better way in 2012?
<genii-around> You can partition it then do an rsync from one to the other from a livecd
<genii-around> ( you will need to edit the fstab and grub entries to reflect new UUID )
<teddy__> hi everyone!
<tim> hi, quick question: my kde panel just froze, i can still navigate between my running applications, but can't start krunner or the like
<tim> is there any way to restart it without rebooting?
<tim> i have a long-lasting task, running, which i don't want to kill
<DeadTOm> I've had that happen to me a few times. Killing and restarting plasma-desktop has fixed it.
<DeadTOm> So long as your task doesn't rely on that, you should be ok.
<tim> DeadTOm: already tried that
<tim> however the pannel is still frozen
<tim> :( reboot after 2 hours of computation :/
<DeadTOm> Bummer :(
<viktor_> i cant install Ubuntu in my laptop
<viktor_> dont recognice my partitions
<viktor_> http://imagebin.org/225264
<viktor_> http://imagebin.org/225264
<viktor_> no help please?
<viktor_> hi
<viktor_> i cant install Ubuntu
<viktor_> ive got w7 in a AHCI mode
<viktor_> but when ive got to install Ubuntu , dont recognice my partitions
<viktor_> if a change to IDE mode , can i corruptmy w7 partition?
<shadeslayer> viktor_: that doesn't look anything like K/Ubuntu's installer
<shadeslayer> and I think you only have one partition in there
<viktor_> ive got 3 partitionsd
<shadeslayer> nope
<viktor_> one to w7
<viktor_> yes
<viktor_> ive got installed w7
<shadeslayer> doesn't look like it, can you boot into W7?
<viktor_> boot into w7'
<viktor_> ?
<shadeslayer> can you login into Windows 7?
<viktor_> yes
<shadeslayer> hmm
<viktor_> ive got installed w7
<viktor_> one partition to my documents
<shadeslayer> no idea then, that doesn't look anything like the official Kubuntu installer
<viktor_> and one free partition to intall linux
<viktor_> but dont appear partitiones
<shadeslayer> that looks alot like mint tbh
<viktor_> what can i do?
<viktor_> w7 is in mode AHCi
<viktor_> can be this the problem? ACHI/ IDE mode?
<shadeslayer> I don't have a single idea, but I'm sure you won't get support here since it's not a Kubuntu ISO that you're using
<shadeslayer> can't be
<viktor_> i cant install Linux distros
<shadeslayer> ok, where did you download the ISO from?
<cmagina> viktor_: switching to IDE mode can cause issues with Windows installs or at least I have experienced them in experiments with my own computer
<viktor_> W7 installation can be erased or corrupted ?
<cmagina> viktor_: linux doesn't seem to care and handles the change fine. also, my machine is currently running in AHCI mode. No issues install Kubuntu or Windows 7 on this hardware
<viktor_> if i change to IDE mode?
<cmagina> i don't *think* it will corrupt it (not a windows expert) but it probably won't boot
<viktor_> in clonezilla appear ive got gpt partitions
<cmagina> but as shadeslayer said, that is not kubuntu, nor ubuntu. definitely looks like mint, so i'd suggets asking on their user support channel
<snagglepuss> might try gparted to see if it recognizes the win7 partition.,..
<viktor_> gpt and mbr partitions
<snagglepuss> if it does then just use gparted to set up the linux partitions and then restart the installer
<snagglepuss> the installer should then recognize the partitions.   common problem....
<viktor_> yes is linux mint
<viktor_> but i try install Ubuntu too
<viktor_> and the same problem
<viktor_> and with Kubuntu ... the same problem
<cmagina> i'd have to agree with snagglepuss and try gparted from the live environment
<snagglepuss> it's a bug in the ubuntu partitioning section of the install.   use gparted and you should be able to install fine
<cmagina> partman, such a pita
<viktor_> gparted dont recognize my partitions....
<viktor_> ive try this too
<snagglepuss> then you have other problems
<viktor_> I do not know if the problem will AHCI / IDE
<cmagina> wow, that is interesting
<viktor_> but ive got install windows7 in AHCI mode
<snagglepuss> suggest you run the windows disk utilities to see if there is a problem with your windows partition
<viktor_> i thik if i change to IDE mode, windows dont boor
<viktor_> boot
<cmagina> quick google says the issues with ahci/ide and windows is going from ide to ahci due to a driver not being enabled, so you might not have any issues changing back
<cmagina> viktor_: ^
<viktor_> yes?
<viktor_> im here
<cmagina> read my previous message
<viktor_> ok . can I change to IDE mode?
<viktor_> and windows can be boot normaly?
<viktor_> can be got both OS?
<cmagina> it might, seems the issue is going the other way
<cmagina> and only if windows was installed to a system in ide mode
<viktor_> windows is installed in AHCI mode...
<cmagina> the downside being, ahci might be required for some disks
<cmagina> switch it and boot into one of the linux installers and see if it sees the partitions
<viktor_> look
<viktor_> wait a moment (image)
<cmagina> don't boot into windows, if there is no change with the distro installer, then switch it back to ahci and that is one less piece to worry about
<cmagina> to be honest, windows 7 sucks to have on the same disk as another os due to the ridiculous boot requirements just to perform service pack updates
<cmagina> basically, Windows 7 requires its boot partition (a small 100MB partition it creates) to be the first partition of the first disk on the primary storage controller channel
<cmagina> and that no other boot loader was involved in booting the system
<viktor_> http://imagebin.org/225267
<cmagina> this is only an issue when trying to install a service pack
<cmagina> so, clearly there is another issue. i can't really debug any further based on just pictures. seems partman can't read your partition table
<viktor_> yes... cant read my partitions
<viktor_> if i change to IDE mode , reinstall W7 and try to install Linux , can i solve de problem?
<viktor_> i think this problem is caused by AHCI mode... hmmm i supuose....
<cmagina> viktor_: change to IDE mode, boot the linux installer and see if it can see the partitions
<viktor_> ok
<cmagina> viktor_: that way you don't have to worry about windows till after at least learning whether it helps at all
<cmagina> viktor_: another thing that can help debug this is to grab the /var/log/syslog file from the installer after you've gotten it to the partman point (it will show the kernel boot and installer output)
<viktor_> hmmm
<viktor_> i try to change to ide mode
<viktor_> and comment
<viktor> ok
<viktor> i change to IDE mode
<viktor> and the problem is the same...
<viktor> unallocated partition
<viktor> windows dont boot
<viktor> i try to reinstall all
<viktor> in IDE mode
<cmagina> viktor: i wouldn't
<cmagina> viktor: get the /var/log/syslog first
<cmagina> i'm currently running a dual boot system that is in AHCI mode
<cmagina> its a ASUS AMD setup
<cmagina> The main difference I have is I am using two separate disks; one for windows 7 and the other for Kubuntu, but the linux installer was able to see the Windows partition, etc,
<viktor> hmmm
<viktor> i cant do the /var/log....
<viktor> i dont know how to do it
<cmagina> viktor: if you boot into the live environment, plug-in a usb disk and mount it. then fire up the installer, go through the steps till you hit the partitioner and minimize it or close it
<cmagina> then open a terminal and copy /var/log/syslog to the usb disk, normally found under /media/<usb disk name>
<viktor> ok wait a moment
<viktor> ok
<viktor> im in Ubuntu Live USB now
<viktor> what to do ( step by step please)
<viktor> u there cmagina??
<cmagina> viktor: do you have a usb disk?
<cmagina> not the installer, a spare one
<viktor> i always install Linux trought Live USB
<viktor> yes
<viktor> a spare one ive got
<viktor> more
<cmagina> ok, plug it into the system
<cmagina> mount it
<cmagina> this should be done from the live environment (boot to the desktop to 'try it out')
<viktor> yes im in enviroment
<viktor> im just moun the USB
<viktor> what to do
<cmagina> ok, start the installer and get to the partitioner
<viktor> gparted?
<viktor> ah no no
<viktor> ok ok
<viktor> partitioner
<FloodBotK1> viktor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<viktor> ok
<viktor> im in partitoner
<viktor> unallocated system appear again
<cmagina> ok, minimize the installer
<viktor> ok
<cmagina> open a terminal and type: ls /media/
<cmagina> what is the directory name in their
<cmagina> this can be done graphically, its just i can give you a single command to copy the log file instead of walking you through the gui
<viktor> i cant use / symbol
<viktor> XD
<cmagina> ? ls /media/ will give you a listing of that directory's contents
<viktor> wait
<viktor> i cant write with / symbols
<viktor> */*
<viktor> cdrom appear
<viktor> ls /media/ >> cdrom
<cmagina> is that the only directory in their? didn't you mount the usb drive?
<viktor> only appear cdrom
<cmagina> ok, not sure where your usb drive is mounted then
<cmagina> basically, what you need to do is copy /var/log/syslog somewhere on the internet where you can share it with others
<cmagina> its just a text file
<cmagina> just contains a lot of text
<viktor> ok wait a moment
<viktor> ok
<viktor> usb appear now
<viktor> now
<viktor> '
<viktor> ?
<cmagina> open the file manager program (dolphin/nautilus)
<viktor> ok
<JMichael|work> is there a way to disable the file transfer popup notification, while still keeping the systray notification?
<viktor> now?
<cmagina> type in the address box
<cmagina> /var/log/syslog
<cmagina> oops, remove syslog
<cmagina> type /var/log in the address box
<cmagina> find a file called syslog and copy it to the usb drive
<viktor> ehmm wait
<viktor> it says : bash: /var/log/ : its a directory
<viktor> no open folder
<cmagina> oh, your at the terminal, type cd /var/log
<viktor> ok ok
<cmagina> cd = change directory
<viktor> ok
<viktor> im in var/log/ now
<cmagina> cp syslog /media/<name of your usb drive>
<cmagina> so, copy it to whatever the other folder under /media/ is, not cdrom
<viktor> permission denied
<viktor> cp: cannot create regular file /media/8006-ACA7(my usb )
<viktor> Permission denied
<cmagina> add a '/' at the end of that
<viktor> end of my name usb?
<cmagina> cp syslog /media/8006-ACA7/
<viktor> no
<viktor> permission dennied
<viktor> ah no
<viktor> sorry
<viktor> not a directory
<FloodBotK1> viktor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cmagina> ok, your typing something wrong. just open the file manager and do it that way
<viktor> ive got syslog now
<viktor> u there?
<viktor> where i copy the txt?
<cmagina> yeah, you need to upload it somewhere or copy all of the text and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<viktor> http://paste.kde.org/537458/
<viktor> here is valid to?
<cmagina> yfes
<viktor> ok
<cmagina> viktor: looks like it must be an installer bug as the system sees the partitions and the installer actually looks at them
<cmagina> viktor: i don't know anything about the installers workings, so sadly i cannot help you further with that. my advise is to go to #ubuntu or mint's equivalent user support channel and see if you can find someone who knows a bit more about the installer
<cmagina> viktor: save the syslog file and you can show that to them to hopefully get to the solution faster
<viktor> ahm ok
<viktor> thanks a lot
<viktor> thanks
<viktor> first
<viktor> y try to format all the HDD
<viktor> and install W7 again and Linux
<viktor> and if this doesnt work
<viktor> i find help in Ubuntu channel
<viktor> thanks
<cmagina> viktor: install win7 first and partition the system yourself
<killown> about this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305498 --- Comment #1 from Christoph Feck <christoph@maxiom.de> ---
<ubottu> KDE bug 305498 in general "kde ignores Emulate3Buttons option from xorg" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<killown> KDE does have no mouse button emulation code. Please ask in the forum of your
<killown> distribution which configuration could cause this issue.
<killown> the developer is saying this is a kubuntu issue
<phunyguy> So is it true what I read? Is IRC support being dropped from KDE-Telepathy?
<Sentynel> phunyguy: yeah, the prevailing viewpoint was there's two good kde irc clients already
<phunyguy> Ahhh.   I was one of those that liked having one client for all chat protocols.
<phunyguy> so I dn't like it  :)
<phunyguy> don't*
<Starcraftmazter> hello, i get a blank screen on an imac running the kubuntu installer, after the progress cubes
<phunyguy> is there a seperate channel for 12.10 issues?
<bazhang> !12.10 | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
#kubuntu 2012-08-21
<gani> !next
<phunyguy> ahhh +1  couldnt remember!  thanks!
<killown> about this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305498
<ubottu> KDE bug 305498 in general "kde ignores Emulate3Buttons option from xorg" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<killown> the developer is saying this is a kubuntu issue
<SIR_Taco> killown: have you done what Mr. Feck suggested in your bug report?
<killown> SIR_Taco, what is #kubuntu is for?
<SIR_Taco> killown:  KDE 3.4.2 is what you are using?
<killown> SIR_Taco, 4.9
<SIR_Taco> killown: What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<Nutts> Hi all. Having lots of trouble installing kubuntu lts. The boot CD keeps freezing up. Anybody else had this issue?
<SIR_Taco> Nutts: which Kubuntu/Ubuntu version?
<Nutts> 12.04 PP
<SIR_Taco> Nutts: did you run the "check disc for errors" option from the menu when you boot from the disc?
<Nutts> I did not. I only checked the MD5 on the iso and it came back ok. recommended?
<juan_> HOLA
<SIR_Taco> Nutts: It's worth a shot... there are many things that could be wrong
<Nutts> SIR_Taco: test passed. Would you recommend the memory test?
<SIR_Taco> Nutts: yes I would, but it's going to take awhile
<SIR_Taco> Nutts: you don't get any sort of error while installing? can't hit CTRL-ALT-F1 or F2, etc. to get to a terminal?
<Nutts> Sir_Taco: nope. basically everything seems to be going fine. But the scrolling dots stop moving and the cd drive stops spinning after another minute or so. all hard drive activity stops
<Nutts> No errors on the screen
<SIR_Taco> Nutts: when the 'scrolling dots' are on the screen, you can hit ESC and it should show you the boot process. You might see an error there (could be driver related, could be hardware related)
<Nutts> Sir_Taco: Ok let's see what she does
<Nutts> Sir_Taco: Ok looks like a driver issue. "b43-phy0 error: firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
<SIR_Taco> Nutts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11883375&postcount=6
<SIR_Taco> not an ideal solution, but it seems to be a solution
<Nutts> Sir_Taco: Thank you. You are a gentleman and a scholar
<SIR_Taco> Nutts: You're welcome
<Tech_Head> Hello all
<SIR_Taco> hello Tech_Head
<Tech_Head> I just installed Kubuntu yesterday. I am loving it.
<Tech_Head> So fast.
<lester_> holaaa
<brian_> hello all
<LifeSF> hi, how do i open a directory as root in kde?
<rapidsp> LifeSF: kdesu dolphin
<LifeSF> wow... what now?
<LifeSF> oh sudo dolphin?
<LifeSF> rapidsp: Thank You :D
<ggvaberi> hi guys.
<ggvaberi> how to change application launcher icons sizes?
<noaXess> morning..
<noaXess> each morning
<noaXess> updatedb.mlocate runs now (07:47 am) instead of 05:25 am
<noaXess> any idea, where updatedb.mloate is configured to run later then 05:25? see /etc/crontab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1158433/
<kvaks_> I've installed kubuntu-desktop over regular Ubuntu 12.04. Using KDE I still get gnome notification pop ups (say, for new package updates available). How can I reconfigure to use knotify instead of Ubuntu/Gnome's notify-osd?
<mime> hey ppl, ive already installed precise, but when installing a colortheme or iconset, nothing appears in the list, only i see them when i start systemsettings in sudo mode, any help? thnx!!!
<Qantourisc> Compared to Xubunutu how "slow" is it ? (6 year old machine)
<Qantourisc> (Xubuntu is a nightmare cause it uses gnome's network manage)r
<Quetzalcoatl> hi guys! is anyone installed iredmail using virtual domains ?
<Quetzalcoatl> my dns is kept on my isp
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<killown> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305498  the developer is saying this is a kubuntu issue, please someone help to fix thiss
<ubottu> KDE bug 305498 in general "kde ignores Emulate3Buttons option from xorg" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<who_me> Hello. Will Kubuntu ISOs be re-issued following the release of Ubuntu 12.04.1 ?
<phunyguy> ugh, the wifi here sucks, sorry.
<phunyguy> (if anyone answered)
<gogo_> hi everyone
<phunyguy> good luck, lol.
<gogo_> my flash player doesnt work how can i fix it
<phunyguy> it's a ghost town here this morning
<gogo_> my flash player doesnt work how can i fix it
<gogo_> my flash player doesnt work how can i fix it
<hateball> gogo_: In which browser, and what does "doesnt work" mean?
<hateball> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<phunyguy> So I found an article to modify some config files, but there should be an easier way.
<excognac> hi all sorry for such an easy question but how do i copy /home/userA/.kde to home/userB/.kde whereas userB is the only sudoer?
<excognac> or ny oter ideas to recover fast a corrupted/broken desktop profile
<excognac> *any, other
<phunyguy> su to userB
<phunyguy> in the terminal, and cp -v /home/userB/* to /home/userA
<phunyguy> pretty much anyway
<excognac> thanks a lot
<phunyguy> maybe have to chown it once it's there
<SIR_Taco> excognac: if your kde desktop config is corrupted just move and/or remove the .kde directory. It will be re-created next time the user logs into KDE
<excognac> ty SIR _Taco
<Qantourisc> Compared to Xubunutu how "slow" is it ? (6 year old machine)
<Qantourisc> Kubunutu to understand
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I have 2 internal drives and one external , each internal drive has 2 partitions , the external is formatted to ext4 and contains media files mostly. I've reading about UUID and it's settings in fstab , but each OS installed has it's own fstab and designates each partition on all drives differently from each other's fstab , Will UUID tie the partitons on the drives so they have common IDs in each fstab
<BluesKaj> ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Work, sorry for lag
<BluesKaj> np genii-around , I'm here all morning
<genii-around> BluesKaj: The UUID is always static no matter what order the system boots up in, or what order the BIOS puts the drives
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around how do I implement UUID , been looking for tutorials , but there seem to be any current ones
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: To find the UUID: sudo blkid
 * genii-around sips coffee and stares at bazhang
<BluesKaj> bazhang, that doesn't tell me much
<genii-around> BluesKaj: To implement the UUID in fstab, format is like: UUID=73ef1624-8922-41bd-a946-1fbe06434324 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<viktor> hi
<genii-around> ( this is an excerpt from my fstab )
<viktor> cmagina
<viktor> u there?
<viktor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159180/
<BluesKaj> genii-around, so do I run the command on each OS ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Since the UUID never changes, no, just under one, then record the UUID so you can use it in the different fstab files for each system
<BluesKaj> ok genii , thanks
<BluesKaj> going back to the main drive 12.04 to do the UUIDs , sudo blkid , since it's the stable OS in my setup ..BBIAB
<legodude> hi everyone, I'm having new trouble with /tmp and 'overflow' - I'm running out of temp space whenver I try to do anything
<legodude> I don't quite understand it
<legodude> and df reports 1bmb sized /tmp
<chilly_> Hello.. I'm quite new to kubuntu..
<chilly_> does anyone know what is the use of the four dots beside the icon on title bar?
<chilly_> when i click on it, it became one dot, but nothing happens
<Kvaks> chilly_: It doesn't look like four dots, but I have a "sticky" button there.
<Kvaks> Makes the window stick even if you move around to other virtual desktops.
<dabauer> join ubuntu-cn
<chilly_> I see.. let me try that..
<chilly_> whoa.. ur right kvaks.. thanks for the info..
<Kvaks> No prob!
<chilly_> its kind of awkward going kubuntu from windows..
<Kvaks> Good move. You'll get used to the differences quickly, I think.
<chilly_> I hope so.. this is the third time I reinstall my machine with linux distro
<chilly_> never got the plugin usb modem to work till now
<chilly_> and missing many great window programs
<Kvaks> Most work well in Wine, though.
<Kvaks> The only Windows app I miss is Adobe Lightroom.
<chilly_> mm.. currently im trying to install notepad ++ with wine..
<chilly_> its updating gecko
<chilly_> sure takes its time
<chilly_> downloading
<Kvaks> No need for that! There's plenty of good text editors for Linux!
<chilly_> ya.. real plenty, but most of them doesnt have feature that npp have..
<chilly_> i tried netbeans ide, and i cant even press enter to change line..
<chilly_> but really some kde feature are nice, like that desktop icons..
<chilly_> having said that.. do you know how to remove icons from the desktop? most programs i tried installing, i have no idea how to uninstall them completely.. the icons are still left behind
<Kvaks> I don't know, I don't have any icons on my desktop at all. Did you drag them there? Right-click and delete, perhaps?
<SaCruM> Hi there, someone here know the game summoning wars? It is pretty hard to install apparently. Someone here have it installed and could guide me to install it? Please..
<chilly_> nope.. it came with the installation i suppose..
<chilly_> i didnt do anything but now i have icons on the desktop, similar to iphone menus.. which is quite neat
<chilly_> i was installing kubuntu from server edition, and installed kde interface from there.
<chilly_> for sacrum, i didnt play game much.. maybe you can use wine, as kvaks and i discussed just now
<SaCruM> chilly_: summoning wars was developed for linux. Its just hard to install, i think i need a lot of deps like ogre, ois, lua5.1... :S
<chilly_> hoboy.... i cant event start webgl for my chrome installation in kubuntu.. u lost me in the dependency..
<cmagina> viktor: as i said, the issue is an installer problem, which is an area i have no knowledge of. i'd talk to mint, ubuntu or debian about it as there is a greater chance of finding someone with installer internals knowledge who could help you
<viktor> cmagina
<viktor> the problem is by GPT partitions
<viktor> i erase all the disk with Gparted
<viktor> and derate a new partition tab
<viktor> Linux create MBR partitions by defect?
<cmagina> not sure actually
<cmagina> the system did properly detect your partitions, both the kernel and the installer, the issue was that the installer failed when it was looking at them for their filesystem type (NTFS, etc.)
<cmagina> it figured out some of them, but looks like when it should have returned that information to the partitioner it returned nothing
<cmagina> which means there is a bug in the partition scanner that could definitely be related to your system using GPT
<chilly_> @kvaks : yowzer, npp and wine works like charm.. thanks again.. ciao
<cmagina> if it works by not using gpt, awesome, but its probably worth while to submit a bug against the installer with that syslog and the details of your setup so it can be fixed :)
<viktor> hi
<viktor> why only open gparted in KDE with terminal (sudo open gparted) ??
<viktor> not click in desktop¿
<DarthFrog> You can create a desktop icon that will do that.
<viktor> yes
<viktor> but doesn work
<DarthFrog> Use kdesudo instead of sudo.
<viktor> in properties of application?
<viktor> ok thanks
<viktor> solved problem :)
<viktor> thanks a lot
<DarthFrog> In the "Command" field of "Application".
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<keneedve> #ubuntu-es
<JUS> hi
<CQ> hello, any idea where I can get the get_architecture command from??
<andrewx> Can some1 PLEASE tell me how I can download a package to a specific folder? like apt-get -d <package_name> /folder  is there a way to do this please?
<DeadTOm> It's a matter of finding the actual path to the package you want and then you can just use wget.
<BluesKaj> andrewx, the downloads are defaulted to /home/your/username /Downlods
<andrewx> LOL
<andrewx> you mean to say: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<andrewx> but that does not address my question.
<andrewx> I was curious if it was possible to download a package to a specific folder
<DeadTOm1> Yes, you can do that with wget.
<andrewx> so I wouldn't have to go hunting through cache,
<DeadTOm1> To my knowledge, it can't be done with apt-get.
<DeadTOm1> No you could grab it from the repo with wget.
<andrewx> can I get apt-get to tell the specific URL ?
<andrewx> I guess for now, its plucking it out of cache...
<DeadTOm1> If you know the name of the package, you can google it, with your ubuntu version name and it will turn up the path to it in the repo.
<BluesKaj> uhm if you download an app from a website , /home/your/username/Downlods isn the target file
<BluesKaj> isn=is
<andrewx> Somehow that does not ring true. but ok.
<andrewx> You mean using wget.. by default?
<BluesKaj> take alook
<BluesKaj> that's where mine end up
<andrewx> wget will write to last cwd actually
<andrewx> cd
<andrewx> at any rate...
<BluesKaj> both using a browser and  wget
<andrewx> I agree with browser perhaps.
<andrewx> I notice that "recoq" actually works out of da box now with flash! lol
<andrewx> in 12.04 anyway
<andrewx> can't say I'm too overall impressed with all those changes
 * BluesKaj shrugs  ..well, that's been my experience
<andrewx> Not used to those menu's being moved to right-hand drop-down...
<andrewx> who's silly idea was that anyway?
<DeadTOm1> wget will write to either the folder you're running it from or with the -P
<BluesKaj> andrewx, otherwise rekonq doesn't load pages properly, it's hopeless
<andrewx> I usually use -O myself.
<JMichael|work> is there a way to stop the file transfer pop-up notifications, while keep the systray file transfer indicator?
<DeadTOm> Hmmm... I don't get those notifications. The tray icon changes to let me know something is going on but nothing pops up. I have to click on it to see what's going on. What version of kde are you using?
<em> is there anyway i could make this my desktop background -- http://www.rainymood.com/
<Kevman> Does anyone know about how gwenview handles tags? I just discovered that if I tag a file, then move it, the tag disappears.
<em> Hey how come Kubuntu comes with such plain wallpaper and has no other wallpapers? And how come I don't see the virus or globe thing being talked about here -- http://maketecheasier.com/7-ways-to-beautify-your-kde-4-desktop/2010/12/08
<em> it often seems no one is watching this channel.
<clarion_admin> How can I log into my computer remotely at will?
<em> clarion_admin you could use ssh if you are comfortable with the command line
<em> hello folks
 * em plays a drum
#kubuntu 2012-08-22
<danielbot> hi... there are many folks out on the net wondering why kubuntu sound works, except for video playback, I'm one of them
<danielbot> I think this situation started around ubuntu 10.10
<danielbot> in other words, mpg321 has sound, mplayer doesn't
<JNutts> Hi. I'm having an issue getting the kubuntu installer to run. I boot into the cd and select "start kubuntu." At this point the system will go to a black screen with a flashing cursor. After about 5 minutes the cd stops spinning. Nothing will happen from this point on. Any advice?
<JNutts> Trying to install 12.04
<danielbot> jhutts, I usually install normal ubuntu from CD, then apt-get install kubuntu-full
<JNutts> danielbot : i'll have to try that then. thanks!
<danielbot> you can be pretty sure that once your ubuntu is up and running, installing kubuntu is easy
<danielbot> and that way you get to enjoy gnome for a short time also :)
<RadSurfer> in Dolphin, Folders is showing hidden .folders, is there a way to turn that OFF?
<RadSurfer> doh! right-click on USER ... lol
<RadSurfer> or HOME folder
<Leakout> wow
<Leakout> anyone here?
<Leakout> say something?
<Leakout> hey
<Leakout> say something?
<MerlynKorr> is there a way to obtain a channel list here?
<MikeFair> what app are you using
<MerlynKorr> Quassel IRC
<MikeFair> Right Click on Kubuntu IRC -> Show Channel List
<MikeFair> click "Show Channels"
<MikeFair> otherwise the generic IRC command is /list but you really don't want to use that
<lordievader> Good morning
<Qantourisc> What network manager does Kubuntu us ?
<Qantourisc> *use
<bacso_edina> hali
<bacso_edina> ubuntu-ra kubuntu-t tudnék rakni úgy hogy a progik megmaradjanak?
<hateball> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<bacso_edina> srry
<hateball> :)
<bacso_edina> thx bye :D
<mat619> Hey folks. I'm currently trying to implement a little script that pings the gateways of all our company's establishments and rings the system bell if one fails to respond, since we have a lot of network provider issues lately
<mat619> Kubuntu 12.04 doesn't seem to have an audible system bell though - echo -e "\a" doesn't make any sound. How can I fix that?
<mat619> i already removed pcspkr from the module blacklist and manually loaded it, didn't help
<hateball> mat619: Are you running the script in Konsole?
<hateball> mat619: Because then you need to "customize notifications" and set the bell to some alert you like
<hateball> by default I think it will only show a popup notification, in a focused window
<Riddell> mat619: you can install sox and use the "play" command
<ramchandra> I use pacat /dev/urandom to have **really** irritating bell
<ramchandra> it sometimes makes your heart skip a beat even
<grvrulz> hello all
<grvrulz> I accidentally deleted my home partition while trying to install androidx86, and now i cant log in
<grvrulz> can anyone help?
<mat619> hateball: sorry, been afk - that sheds some light in the dark, thx for the tip
<nfk> if i want to install on lvm2, i need the alt cd, correct?
<mat619> just found out that my system doesn't play any sound at all anymore since I swapped the graphic card and set the default sound device to HDMI output, as intended
<hateball> hehe
<mat619> nice. really nice. *rolling eyes*
<mat619> ok, so gotta fix that first. any idea what's going on? I've set HDMI as default output for all categories in the phonon control module
<mat619> no sound output whatsoever though
<nfk> mat619, uh... it's doable is the only thing i can say off the bat
<nfk> it depends on both video driver having support for it and alsa/pulseaudio not messing up
<nfk> i reckon you should start with finding how well does your video driver support audio over hdmi
<nfk> and if it should support it then look into pulseaudio's hdmi support or something
<hateball> mat619: I've only played a tiny bit with HDMI with my intel system, and it refuses to play sound unless I also send the video over hdmi
<mat619> hateball: oh. that's bad. since I don't have any other sound card in this system (not even onboard, since it's a server hardware based system)
<nfk> mat619, okay, i remembered a bit, you might have to write a custom profile for pulseaudio
<hateball> Well I'm not saying it can't be done
<nfk> there should be some docs on that but i'm sort of bussy
<hateball> Just... yeah
<nfk> *busy
<mat619> nfk: it's a GeForce 210 runnin on the default open source nvidia driver (nouveau, was it?)
<nfk> yes
<nfk> mat619, i don't know how well nouveau supports this
<mat619> nfk: k, will read a bit... thanks.
<nfk> also kubuntu might have some silly old version of nouveau
<nfk> mat619, try asking in #nouveau maybe
<mat619> the onboard speaker would be fine too, though, if it's usable
<mat619> for now all I need is the system to make some noise if any gateway goes down
<nfk> mat619, then set the onboard sound adapter as default in phonon
<nfk> and if that doesn't help, try installing pavucontrol
<nfk> or was it pavucontroller?
<mat619> can't monitor a ping script all the time, and am not always sitting in front of the computer
<hateball> How come you don't set up nagios or something instead?
<mat619> nfk: no, I don't mean the onboard sound card - this system doesn't have one. i mean the plain old system beeper
<nfk> mat619, that's probably not handled by pulseaudio
<mat619> hateball: we have nagios running, but in another subnet, and setting up two separate systems would be overkill
<nfk> mat619, konsole has a way to route that to the real sound system, tho
<nfk> but it's a separate thing from what i remember
<mat619> nfk: well I could still run the script on one of the vttys then I guess
<nfk> mat619, or just disable that rerouting, it might not even be on by default
<nfk> and make sure the system isn't trying to suppress them in the first place
<mat619> HAHA! speaking of vTTYs... there the onboard speaker actually works!
<nfk> also maybe alsa had a "beeper" that intercepts them
<mat619> jeez I'm stupid, could've tried that before, since i enabled pcspkr...
<nfk> mat619, then it's probably console intercepting it
<nfk> mat619, try xterm or something
<nfk> and if it works there then it's almost certainly konsole
<mat619> nfk: it's ok if the script runs on a vtty, switching from ctrl+alt+f7 to i. e. f2 and back isn't that much of a hassle, really - I hope I rarely have to watch another gateway become unavailable anyway
<anqxyr> Hi. I have a bit of a problem, maybe someone here could help me with it.
<hateball> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mat619> we've had our fair share of construction equipment ripping copper and fibre channel cables apart this year... even for the next three years in advance I guess
<nfk> mat619, btw, if the tty of your choice and x11 have different users then the active one will get access to the real sound hardware
<anqxyr> I have, on sda1, kubuntu 12.04 that I've upgraded from 11.something months ago, and it works fine
<mat619> nfk: I'm logged in on both
<nfk> that is, consolekit sets the user of the active seat as the user for /dev/snd/* nodes
<anqxyr> on sda2 I have just installed kubuntu 12.04 from newly downloaded official iso
<nfk> it shouldn't affect the pc speaker of course
<anqxyr> and in the new system my monitor turns off spontaneously, regardless whether I'm doing anything at the moment or not
<anqxyr> and it won't start until I completely power off and then power on the computer
<anqxyr> all energy-saving and screensaving stuff are turned off too
<nfk> doesn't sound terribly fun
<nfk> could you use kubuntu and forget about ubuntu?
<Whiz2> Kubuntu 12.04LTS using both LiveDVD, and HDD install crashes minutes after loading the desktop. mouse freezes, then black screen. I've checked power supply, hard drives (all), DVD drive, RAM, USB ports, and changed video cards. Any idea what might be causing this issue?
<nfk> wait
<nfk> sorry
<nfk> both are kubuntu
<nfk> :psyduck:
<anqxyr> yup
<FloodBotK1> nfk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anqxyr> in theory they should work exactly the same
<nfk> anqxyr, start by comparing video drivers, i guess
<nfk> and for good measure also if uname -a is the same
<nfk> anqxyr, what video driver and video hardware do you have?
<anqxyr> wait a moment, let me check
<nfk> ah, so you didn't build it yourself
<anqxyr> I did, but it was years ago and stopped caring and forgot the specs since then
<anqxyr> video card is Radeon HD 4850
<anqxyr> and what is the easiest way to check what the current drivers are?
<nfk> anqxyr, hmm..
<nfk> i suppose lspci -k might do the trick
<nfk> anqxyr, though you might also need to take a look at /var/log/X.0.log to make sure what x11 part of driver is used
<nfk> eerr
<nfk> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<anqxyr> yeah, I know, I was looking at it already, I just can't figure out what the results mean
<anqxyr> it loads vesa, but it also loads ati and radeon
<anqxyr> it can't use several drivers simultaneously, can it?
<anqxyr> lspci says that the kernel driver in use is fglrx_pci, and I'm not sure that it is even a video driver
<hateball> fglrx is ati video
<anqxyr> oh, good, that clarifies it a bit
<anqxyr> I think I'll just save everything it says, then reboot into the new system and see if there is anything different
<anqxyr> thanks for the help
<nfk> hateball, fglrx is the proprietary driver
<hateball> nfk: Not saying otherwise
<nfk> ati and radeon both sound like the open source drivers but i might be wrong
<nfk> hateball, you implied it goes hand in hand with ati while from what i recall that's a name of an xf86 open source driver (not the current gallium type radeon)
<nfk> well, radeon has both gallium and classic of course
<Whiz2> Kubuntu 12.04LTS using both LiveDVD, and HDD install crashes minutes after loading the desktop. mouse freezes, then black screen. I've checked power supply, hard drives (all), DVD drive, RAM, USB ports, and changed video cards. Any idea what might be causing this issue?
<susundberg> Whiz2: you mean you get normal graphical interface up and running nicely until at some point it freezes?
<Whiz2> susundberg yes within only a few minutes of active use, it freezes and the monitor goes into a power saving state
<Whiz2> i have to hold the power button or flip the switch on the power supply to turn off the system at that point
<susundberg> sounds very weird. other OS's have worked fine with the same hardware i guess?
<Whiz2> last OS before this was Windows XP pro SP3 which had no issues
<Whiz2> as far as I am aware there had been no other OS on the system before XP
<susundberg> i would guess for graphical driver bug but thats just longshot
<Whiz2> well i'm about to the point i'm ready to swap out the motherboard for an older all-in-one board that I've had sitting around... lotta work, but I'd like to make the system work
<Whiz2> the only error i've ever seen was when i presed the power button for only a moment. the screen came back on, system tried to shut down and I always got an I/O init failure on the hard drive (no matter which IDE channel)
<Whiz2> and doesn't matter which of the 3 hard drives i use on which slot. still same result. I thought it might be graphics, but changing out the card for a different one didn't resolve the issue
<Whiz2> susundberg: would it use the same graphics drivers for 3 different cards?
<susundberg> Whiz2: it might if thay are all from say nvidia
<Whiz2> hang on i will see what they are
<susundberg> Whiz2: you could also try to use some other distro livecd and see if its stable
<susundberg> ram checking you have made with memcheck i guess?
<susundberg> if the HD would be failing then it would still not power down the display afaik
<susundberg> or it might be some other card that you have attached that is causing troubles -- making kernel to crash
<susundberg> like wireless card or so
<Whiz2> ram checking was with memtest during grub boot for nearly 5 hours, and no errors. Hard drive is not the cause for sure. and wireless is USB
<Whiz2> no other cards in the system
<Whiz2> looks like the videocards are all ATI. With one of them, even the liveDVD wouldn't get past the initial splash screen (before the window pops up to try or install) even after an hour
<susundberg> i would suggest first trying without wireless, if no help, google for the cards and known problems
<Whiz2> i'll try without the wireless and if it crashes again, i think i will just swap out the mainboard and be done with it lol
<rethus> howto suspend 2 disk in kubuntu 12.04 ?
<Whiz2> rethus: click on the K menu, and choose system settings. From there, go into power management. if there is anot a check in the box for "Suspend Session" place one there and a drop down menu will appear on the right. Click on that and tell me if you see "Hibernate" in the list of options.
<rethus> but suspend session is not 2disk ?
<Whiz2> If hibernate is in that drop down menu, then yes it is. it will suspend your session to disk, and when you boot your system, it should prompt you to login and then return you to where you left off
<Whiz2> similar to the hibernate feature of windows
<rethus> re
<rethus> k, isn't what i need
<rethus> i need a complete turn off of the pc
<rethus> suspend2disk
<Whiz2> hibernate will do that. hibernate saves your session to the hard drive then powers off your computer
<rethus> i have try sudo pm-hibernate
<rethus> pc doesn't going realy down
<rethus> do some work... but don't turn of...
<rethus> is there a log for it, so i could see whats wrong?
<Whiz2> are you running from a hard drive, or from a live CD/DVD?
<rethus> hss
<rethus> hdd
<Whiz2> hmmm as far as logs, I can't help you with that.
<Whiz2> give me a moment, let me restart my kubuntu computer (not this one) and I will see if mine works like what you're asking about
<rethus> k. don't wonder if i'm off between... cause i keep on trying here :)
<rethus> will come back soon than... only in minutes
<Whiz2> no worries
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Whiz2> morning
<SIR_Taco> rethus: /var/log/pm-suspend.log has the logs for suspend and hibernate
<goodtime> idk i had some trouble with that but i just reinstalled so i reboot fast now
<goodtime> i realy had to reformat
<goodtime> and i got rid of win7 pro so i got my space back
<goodtime> turns out win7 kills your hdd pretty good
<Whiz2> yeah windows 7 requires a good deal of hard disk space
<BluesKaj> goodtime, I'm running W7 dual boot on one of my drives without any trouble
<goodtime> yeah screw that ill find or make some cool games instead
<goodtime> i was
<goodtime> then
<goodtime> things went wrong real fast
<BluesKaj> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<goodtime> yeah i was all happy bootin good
<Whiz2> which did you install first? windows 7 or Kubuntu?
<goodtime> then i tryed unetbootin to get backtrack5
<goodtime> lol what a mess
<goodtime> lets just say i reinstalled and everything is peachy
<goodtime> im running ubuntu12.04 with a kde plasma gui
<Whiz2> ok, but just like BluesKaj, I ran a windows 7/Kubuntu dual boot without issues
<goodtime> smooth once again
<goodtime> theres should be no issues
<BluesKaj> goodtime, are you here to ask a question or just comment about W7?
<goodtime> grub is updated and win7 is ok but i just didnt have any luck i guess
<goodtime> no no im saying that im running better without it now
<goodtime> BluesKaj:
<goodtime> im a linux guy belive me
<goodtime> i hate win7
<SIR_Taco> there's probably a channel for that topic
<goodtime> but i need it for other reasons so ill just get some chear pc for that
<Whiz2> agreed. i don't think this is the place to talk about that, unless you want assistance with the dual booting issues
<goodtime> sorry if im off topic
<Whiz2> Hmmm when I choose hibernate on my system all it does is lock it. Doesn't suspend it to disk. oh well...
<goodtime> no im here to support linux based questions and maybe get some linux based answers is i need
<BluesKaj> even boot repair will sometimes fail to restore the the W7 mbr and grub , but the tutorials on the net are mostly accurate, for grub restore
<goodtime> fi i need*
<goodtime> if*
<goodtime> sorry
<BluesKaj> using the live cd
<Whiz2> generally if you install linux after windows 7, there is no issue
<goodtime> yeah install linux first
<goodtime> if you install win7 you wont get in
<goodtime> i never did anyhow
<Whiz2> no... install windows first, then linux, because windows overwrites the GRUB MBR, but when you install windows first, and then install linux after, GRUB will add your windows install to the list of operating systems automatically
<rethus> re
<rethus> k, seems to work now
<goodtime> you should get the partition manager to install how much space you want to install the os
<rethus> now i only need a way to hibernate if i have inactivvity > 1 hour.
<rethus> where can i set this?
<goodtime> should be easy
<goodtime> its mutipil choice
<SIR_Taco> rethus: should find the option under System Settings -> Power Management
<rethus> goodtime: where can i set it?
<Whiz2> rethus: click on the K menu, go to System settings, click on Power Management. Place a check in the "Suspend Session" box and from the drop down menu, choose "Hibernate" and set the timer for 60 minutes.
<gry> hi, quassel package appears to be broken now, I started it with default settings but it still displays "%1" instead of nick in the /whois at times
<gry> (first and last lines of whois)
<rethus> k. i'll try it
<goodtime> good luck
<rethus> whiz2: but in german i only have suspend, shutdown and screenlock
<kbroulik> lol havent even finished entering my name and password and the installer is already done copying (SSD POWER! :D)
<gry> (does this happen to other folk with quassel on 12.04?)
<rethus> i only use pidgin
<Whiz2> rethus then I'm sorry I don't know. I'm in the USA, so I don't know anything about German systems.
<rethus> I#ll try and see
<siro> ciao
<siro> !list
<ubottu> siro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Whiz2> my issue has been resolved. it was the particular wireless USB adapter I was using.
<BluesKaj> Whiz2, yes some USB wifi adapters can be difficult to configure on Linux
<Whiz2> BluesKaj: the hardware was automatically configured by the system, but after a few minutes it would hang the entire system.
<BluesKaj> and what was your solution , Whiz2
<BluesKaj> ?
<Whiz2> switching to a different USB wifi adapter brand/model seems to have resolved the issue.
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<Whiz2> which tells me either kubuntu 12.04LTS doesn't like that brand/model, or there is a actual issue with that particul piece of hardware
<BluesKaj> Whiz2, which adapter was it ?
<Whiz2> the problem adapter was Linksys compact wireless-G usb network adapter with Speedboost WUSB54GSC
<BluesKaj> did you find out which driver was needed Whiz2 ?
<Whiz2> i didn't even see which driver it used. linux configured the drivers automatically
<naujokellis> haha
<naujokellis> yra lietuviu ?
<BluesKaj> Whiz2, no I mean the problematic adapter
<Whiz2> BluesKaj: The problem adapter is the one i'm talking about. Linux setup the drivers on it's own. I dunno much about drivers on linux. I'm still learning
<BluesKaj> most of just google the name and model number driver
<BluesKaj> Whiz2,^
<genii-around> Usually vendor:device  code is extremely useful
<BluesKaj> for linux thay is
<BluesKaj> yeah genii-around , good point I forgot about that
<Whiz2> hmmm i added a line to fstab as follows: LABEL=Web /media/Web ext4 default 0 2 but during bootup i got an error and it didn't mount. I did this following info in the man pages for fstab, and mount so i'm confused on why it failed. before i could open it in dolphin and it would mount on it's own, but i'd rather it mount on boot. did i do something wrong?
<Whiz2> to further this, i try to mount it like before in Dolphine now and i get the error that only root can mount that device
<phunyguy_work> perhaps default should be "defaults"
<phunyguy_work> not "default"
<phunyguy_work> Whiz2: ^^
<Whiz2> hmmm ok then the man pages have a typo. i'll try that
<phunyguy_work> WAIT
<Whiz2> actually my 3rd device also has "default" and it mounted just fine
<phunyguy_work> you forgot the device
<phunyguy_work> you didnt include what you are mounting, only the mountpoint and label
<Whiz2> no... the man pages specify that you can use LABEL-<label> in place of dev
<phunyguy_work> really...?
<Whiz2> sorry LABEL=<label>
<Whiz2> yes
<phunyguy_work> interesting
<genii-around> Is the volume name of the drive "Web" ?
<Whiz2> yes that's how it shows in the partition manager
<genii-around> Hm. Probably I'd use the UUID instead
<Whiz2> i don't know the UUID
<genii-around> sudo blkid    should tell you
<Whiz2> I'm going to test something... gonna comment it out then reboot and try with dolphin again
<phunyguy_work> that will work
<phunyguy_work> i promise
<phunyguy_work> lol
<Whiz2> uh oh... my earlier problem has surfaced again :(
<Whiz2> looks like i'm going to have to just swap out the mainboard to solve my hanging issue from earlier
<phunyguy_work> hmmm mine mounted fine with LABEL=<label> - but that is just a manual mount -a, not a reboot
<Whiz2> give me a bit to swap mainboards and i will boot up and test my theory again lol
<compaq> hi can anyone tell me how to adjust the sound system is hdmi, video card my ati radeon Mobility HD 4250 HD driver is installed it works PERFECT now, but no settings of multimedia-channel HD and the sound is quite weaker than windows 7 and there was sound and HD audio in kubuntu analog duplex
<doctorpepper> can anyone please  help me ,  i have an issue with phonon gstreamer. i have no sound . this issue hitting only on user on the system
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper, does the prefered device list in phonon show any devices that work with the twest button , also make sure your alsmixer ctrls are all turne up and not muted (MM)
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<doctorpepper> actually if i use the vlc backend everthing works fine so nothing is muted
<BluesKaj> yeah , vlc backend is more audio format frieindly as well
<doctorpepper> but when using gstreamer backend  none of the devices works
<doctorpepper> and only for one user  other user dont have  this issue
<doctorpepper> the vlc backend  has only one thing missing : support for mpris2 and nowplaying
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj: any idea how can i fix this problem
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj: are you here ?
<Walzmyn> doctorpepper: I found the package "pavucontrol" (pulse audio volumn control) to help me when I was having sound issues
<doctorpepper> Walzmyn: actually sound works fine  unless  i use gstreamer-backend and this happens only with one user on the system
<Walzmyn> doctorpepper: yeah, this app lets you change settings for each application that's making sound, got more options than kmix/alsa sound. It might just help you find the issue - might not
<wolf60> ciao a tutti
<wolf60> !list
<ubottu> wolf60: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Promethes> how to connect to webdav using dolphin? i am trying to connect to my owncloud, trying to add network folder->webdav, i filled all the fields and nothing. Anyone?
<doctorpepper> Walzmyn:  i just switched to gstreamer backend and i get the following message "the audio playback default does not work falling back to default."
<Korba> @Promethes just open the adress bar and fill it with something like this webdavs://webdav.example.org/
<BluesKaj> have you set the playback device in phonon >preferred devices , and in pavucontrol as well , doctorpepper ?
<Korba> @Promethes or terminal: sudo mount -t davfs https://webdav.example.org /mountpunkt
<Promethes> korba: nothing happens, i see empty dolphin window, when i try to create a file dolphin gives me error 400. In firefox i can successfully go to my webdav resource
<doctorpepper> yes
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper, I'm on several differnt chats , if you have an answer for someone pls use his/her nick , thanks
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper, have you checked alsamixer as "user" . make sure all ctrls are up and not muted (MM)
<BluesKaj> and what chip is listed in alsamixer , doctorpepper ?
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj: i checked alsamixer every is at full power on alsamixer
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj:   Card : HDA intel  chip: IDT 92HD75B2X5
<BluesKaj> what does aplay -l  show , doctorpepper?
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj:  card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<doctorpepper>   Subdevices: 1/1
<doctorpepper>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj:  the module is already loaded
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper, you probly have to reboot
<doctorpepper> i will try to reboot and get back to you
<BluesKaj> you don't know that for sure doctorpepper , either way there's no output unless the module is incorrect
<Shura_> Hi, I'm aware i'm probably in the wrong place for that, but is there some news about vivaldi tablet ?
<BluesKaj> you're right , Shura_ this is the wrong room
<Korba> Promethes try it without the webdav://webdav.example.org/ Anyway i have to go im sry
<jussi> someon want to give me a nice short guide to using dd to back up my HDD as a i,g file to an external usb disk?
<jussi> .img file I meant
<genii-around> jussi: Is the hd smaller than the external disk?
<jussi> genii-around: yep
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj:  rebooting  did nothing
<genii-around> jussi: Then just like: sudo dd if=/dev/sda  of=/media/usb-drive/path/filename.img     ... substitute dev names and /media paths accordingly...
<jussi> genii-around: sure, so the whole drive thign wont include backing up the USB which is mounted in the drives file structure?
<genii-around> jussi: No, it's not copying things inside of the file structure like links or so on, just bit-for-bit what's on /dev/sda ( or whichever drive )
<genii-around> eg: It doesn't care about filesystem
<genii-around> jussi: Ideally though you'd want to do this operation on an unmounted drive, since some of the data can be changing on it as you are trying to image it
<genii-around> Work, back in 5-10
<jussi> genii-around: ok nice. andw will I somehow be able to use this file to drop onto another PC then?
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper, have you setup pavucontrol as someone suggested earlier ?
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj: i have just observed  a strange thing . the user that has issue   doesnt have same configuration   as the other users . alot  of devices  are showing in systemsettings >multimedia  whereas  other user  have only one  entry  in the configuration
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper, then that person has configured the audio setup . perhaps using pavucontrol settings anf pulseaudio settings in phonon "Audio Hardware Setup" tab
<BluesKaj> anf=and
<doctorpepper> BluesKaj:  no  its the kubuntu default setup   created adduser
<doctorpepper> the user that has issue  is a user  that  have been migrated  from several distros
<genii-around> jussi: Yes, if you have another hd which is same size or larger, you can just basically use the reverse to copy it to that one. eg: sudo dd if=/media/wherever/filename.img of=/dev/sda      (as example )
<genii-around> jussi: If the new drive is larger, you can then use gparted to adjust the size and make it take up the whole disk again, etc
<cooper_> Hi, someone could help me please? I'm trying to sync my iPhone with Amarok. Don't why but my iPhone is mount as a camera. I found something on the web who requiere to create a *.fdi I have really no idee how I'm suppose to create it :S
<cooper_> sorry deco :P
<jussi> genii-around: ok, I suppose that means I have to do that operation from a live CD?
<cooper_> Other question, how come my passeword su and sudo aren't the same? I set only one passeword when I install Kubuntu -_-
<jussi> cooper_: su is the root password which is randomised in *ubuntu. sudo is giving your user privelidges, and there fore is your user password
<jussi> (assuming you su to root etc)
<cooper_> Ok i found the answer myself :P But still have the same problem. Don't know how to create a fdi file
<jussi> cooper_: "sudo -i" will give you a root terminal.
<cooper_> jussi : nice, thanks you :D
<cooper_> jussi: I still cannot create a fdi file, I tried with "Kate" in etc/hal/fdi/policy but the access is denied....
<jussi> cooper_: try sudo nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<cooper_> jussi: what's the command to create a file?
<jussi> cooper_: what file do you need to create?
<cooper_> jussi: a fdi file
<jussi> cooper_: which one specifically
<cooper_> jussi: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<cooper_> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
<cooper_>   <device>
<cooper_>     <match key="info.udi" string="$/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5ac_12a0_77b75db9a226e63ea633c452e5311b55c4da836e_if0">
<cooper_>        <merge key="info.ignore" type="bool">true</merge>
<cooper_>     </match>
<FloodBotK1> cooper_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cooper_> jussi: i was muted haha
<cooper_> jussi: something for the iphone : info.udi
<cooper_> jussi: can't show you in that chan, too long... I was muted :P
<genii-around> jussi: For both operations, livecd is preferable... for making the image you can also remount the drive read-only with something like sudo mount -o remount ,ro /  ( for root filesystem as an example )
<genii-around> ( and copy it then without being on livecd )
<cooper_> jussi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978623 Is what I'm trying to do but some trouble with create a fdi file
<genii-around> jussi: Apologies on lag, work is requiring much of my time right now
<danielbot> Hi, my sound works but not with video. A large number of kubuntu users report this problem on the web, but without solutions. Any ideas?
<danielbot> The issue seems to start with 10.10, and seems to be related to pulseaudio
<danielbot> before 10.10, I had sound with my videos
<cooper_> I have a trouble to create a fdi file. I didn't found nothing to help me on the web. Could anyone explain me how to do it? Here the tutorial I'm trying to do : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978623
<cooper_> Hi, someone could help me? My iphone is mount as a camera, I have really no idee how to change that.
<coyote> s
<genii-around> Hm
<PtitGNU> Hi :)
<PtitGNU> does someone can make a little test on a 12.04 x86_64 (not x86_32) ? With rekonq or konqueror, go to http://www.google.be and try to change the language (nl/fr/de/en). Does it works ? Then _disable_ the rekonq/konqueror cache and try again...
<PtitGNU> does someone can make a little test on a 12.04 x86_64 (not x86_32) ? With rekonq or konqueror, go to http://www.google.be and try to change the language (nl/fr/de/en). Does it works ? Then _disable_ the rekonq/konqueror cache and try again...
<jussi> genii-around: still about?
<genii-around> jussi: Somewhat :-)
<jussi> genii-around: If I do a whole volume rather than just a partition it still works, right?
<jussi> ie. /dev/sda as opposed to /dev/sda1
<genii-around> jussi: The usual way is to do the entire disk
<jussi> genii-around: and if I have only done the one partition, is that an issue?
<genii-around> jussi: Yes, sda is actually better than sda1
<jussi> genii-around: Im actually swapping 2 pc's...
<genii-around> jussi: You can't really restore just one partition that was copied ... the better thing is just to do the entire disk, then dd it back to new drive, extend the partition again after with gparted if it's larger.
<genii-around> ( because the main partition table is at the beginning of the drive, so just getting sda1 off doesn't tell where it begins on the disk, where it ends, etc )
<jussi> genii-around: problem is, I dont want the whole disk (ie. I dont want windows as well ;) )
<jussi> I wonder if I can just swap the HDD's
<jussi> hrm
<genii-around> jussi: Probably can just swap the drives, don't see why not
<jussi> genii-around: need to see if dell and HP put any random suprises in their laptops...
<Whiz2> hmmm i added a line to fstab as follows: LABEL=Web /media/Web ext4 default 0 2 but during bootup i got an error and it didn't mount. I did this following info in the man pages for fstab, and mount so i'm confused on why it failed. before i could open it in dolphin and it would mount on it's own, but i'd rather it mount on boot. to further this, i try to mount it like before in Dolphine now and i get the error that only root can mount that devi
<genii-around> Whiz2: Does the directory /media/Web exist?
<Whiz2> genii-around: i just did some checking, and it did, so i use sudo bash and deleted it, then uncommented the line and rebooted, same error.
<Whiz2> after reboot, /media/Web exists, even though i deleted it, but the drive is not mounted to it.
<genii-around> Whiz2: If you use the drive's UUID instead, does that work?
<Whiz2> how do i find the drive's UUID?
<genii-around> Whiz2: sudo blkid
<genii-around> Whiz2: Then you use it like: UUID=73ef1624-8922-41bd-a946-1fbe06434324  /media/Web ext4 default 0 2        in the fstab ( this is an arbitrary uuid for example purpose)
<genii-around> Whiz2: But /media/Web  will need to pre-exist
<genii-around> work, back in 3-5 minutes
<Whiz2> boot time mounting for /media/Web still fails even with the UUID
<genii-around> Whiz2: Very odd. But you can manually mount it?
<yarinse> hi
<Whiz2> yes as long as that line is commented out in fstab, otherwise i get a error that it can only be mounted as root
<yarinse> ayuda con copiar home corriendo u12.04 desde un pendrive... alguien me dice como hacerlo?
<yarinse> me da error:  splicing file : input/output error
<Whiz2> maybe i should try the "user" option along with default?
<genii-around> !es | yarinse
<ubottu> yarinse: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Whiz2> nope the user option changed nothing
<genii-around> Whiz2: If the line is not commented out in fstab, and you do: sudo mount /media/Web                it mounts ok or chokes?
<genii-around> Bleh, apologies but work needs me again for a bit. Will return however
<Whiz2> it mounts successfully that way with the line active, just not at boot time... gonna test something
<genii-around> Whiz2: Conceivably the drive is not ready for mounting until after the fstab is read. This could happen if it's driver is not loaded at that point for instance ( like usb_storage or something )
<Whiz2> it's an internal drive. i just removed the partition and recreated it. testing to see if that fixes it
<Whiz2> even changing persmissions of the volume to 777 didn't work...
<Whiz2> genni-around you still abouts?
<Whiz2> genii-around you still abouts? (correcting the name lol)
<genii-around> Whiz2: I will be back at my computer in 5-7  minutes, just wrapping up my work right now.
 * genii-around makes a fresh pot of coffee
<Whiz2> genii-around you will be happy to know i've resolved the drive issue
<genii-around> Whiz2: For completeness, what turned out to be the issue?
<Whiz2> first step was to remove and recreate the partition. second was to change volume permissions to 777 and third was to remove the "default" option because apparently ext4 doesn't recognize that mount option
<genii-around> Ah. So probably just the "default" likely the underlying problem.
<Whiz2> doubt it was the original cause because originally dolphin would tell me that only root could mount it
<Whiz2> after recreating the partition and changing permissions it still errored out and checking the log for it gave me that bit about default
<Whiz2> dolphin gave a completely different eror the second time around
<genii-around> Well, that is normally the case. That admin/root is needed to mount a drive, unless users is specified.
<Whiz2> it didn't mount it even with users
<genii-around> Whiz2: `Hm. I think is supposed to be "defaults" with an "s" at the end
<Whiz2> "default" is a filesystem independant option, and is used for my 3rd drive which is ntfs
<genii-around> In my fstab I have ext4 partitions being mounted with option "defaults" and not "default", and it seems to work fine. eg: UUID=07582673-e63c-4b54-822b-59714d685910 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<Whiz2> then that means the man pages for fstab and mount have a typo
<genii-around> Whiz2: I just checked them both here but in both defaults is plural and not singular
<Whiz2> weird oh well. maybe i read it wrong then... but "default" seems to work fine for ntfs
<genii-around> The main thing is that it's working now as expected.
<Whiz2> :)
<genii-around> Whiz2: If you want a particular user to be able to write on there, you should probably make a subdirectory which is recursively owned by that user
<Whiz2> i plan on using the drive as the root of a webserver
<Whiz2> i'm having configuration problems with apache2, but unless you wanna take that on, i don't think that is for this channel lol
<kbroulik> how can I make kwin_gles  insteadof kwin my default window manager?
<genii-around> Whiz2: Yeah that's probably better for #ubuntu-server or #httpd
<genii-around> kbroulik: System Settings... Default Applications... Window Manager
<kbroulik> genii-around: awesome! never noticed that window manager was in there as well. thanks!
<genii-around> kbroulik: You're welcome!
<kbroulik> genii-around: hmm that "use different window manager" is greyed out
<kbroulik> it probably doesnt differentiate between kwin and kwin_gles?
<genii-around> kbroulik: Mine was greyed out too until I installed kde-window-manager-gles for testing purposes, then it became an option
<kbroulik> I am already running on it. probably need sycoca update, mom
<kbroulik> nope didnt help
<genii-around> Or maybe swap back to kwin, then it may become an option from there
<genii-around> bleh, phone.
<kbroulik> no luck :(
<kbroulik> let me restart :)
<kbroulik> didnt change anything
<Torch> kbroulik: did you try update-alternatives x-window-manager?
<genii-around> As a last resort you can manually add it to /usr/bin/startkde on line 443/444
<genii-around> ( In that general area, anyhow )
<kbroulik> ah, startkde says "if the KDEWM environment variable is set, it will use it as kde window manager"
<kbroulik> so, I guess I will be setting this variable :)
<genii-around> Yes, exactly
<mr-rich> Ok, upgrade to 12.04 went smooth(ly) ... TV card: Pic, but no sound. Brooktree 878 (very old). Checked Phonon, alsamixer & mixer settings ...
<mr-rich> any ideas?
<netrunner_> Hola
<netrunner_> es primera vez que entro, hay laguien online?
<szal> !es | netrunner_
<ubottu> netrunner_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<netrunner_> ok gracias
<netrunner_> hola
<netrunner_> es la primera vez que entro, hay alguien online?
<szal> still no Spanish in here please
<netrunner_> pensé que habia entrado a ubuntu en español
<szal> that may well be the case, but you obviously didn't switch to it
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_WinTV-Go         (same chipset, has step-by-step for setting it up)
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: it worked fine in 11.10. have a cable hooked up to the line it on the MB ... still no sound.
 * mr-rich sighs
 * mr-rich needs to break open the piggy bank and buy a new TV card ...
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: does the following show you any results in the console?: lsmod | grep  snd-bt87x
<mr-rich> last time all it took was un-muting the line and it worked ...
<mr-rich> checking
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: that doesn't but lsmod | grep snd_bt87x does ... :)
<SIR_Taco> mr-rich: ok, that's a good start
<mr-rich> SIR_Taco: pic, no sound ...
<mr-rich> dammit ... gotta go pick up the wife ... bbl
<SIR_Taco> ok
#kubuntu 2012-08-23
<ludixbossyone> q
<ludixbossyone> bullshittt
<ludixbossyone> hui
<ludixbossyone> q
<ludixbossyone> l
<dj_segfault> Can anyone tell me what version of MythTV is in 12.04LTS?
<TheMaster> !info mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:0.25.0+fixes.20120410.1f5962a-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 99 kB
<dj_segfault> Thank you TheMaster
<phiscribe> anybody using gimp ppa in kubunut? does it break anything? i hate ppa's. but if i want gimp 2.8, ill either have to use ppa or wait till october.  (12.04)
<phiscribe> how can i KILL the popus, i tried to import a bunch of contacts and im getting a failed message for each one, its beein going for five minutes, there where hundreds
<phiscribe> the infor popups that is, kill the whole plasma desktop? or something else?
<phiscribe> ah nm it reached teh end finaly
<cooper_> Hi, someone could help me? My iphone is mount as a camera, I have really no idee how to change that. I found something on the net : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978623 (thread from sirzubov) but I don't know how to create a fdi file like he asked to do.
<cooper_> nobody? :(
<Torch> cooper_: this is most certainly outdated information
<Torch> cooper_: hal is not being used anymore, it was replaced by udev
<cooper_> Torch: Hum ok ok, well. Gonna continue to search on the web. I really found nothing else to fix my problem
<Torch> cooper_: you need to find udev rules that do the same as the xml did for hal
<cooper_> ok nice, gonna search that
<Torch> cooper_: also, the forum thread is about preventing the iphone from being found _at all_. is that what you really want?
<cooper_> ah euh no!
<cooper_> Torch: I just want to mount my iphone not as a camera but as an iphone
<Torch> cooper_: let me guess... you'd like to mount your phone as a mass storage device?
<cooper_> Torch: Because right now, Amarok doesn't see my phone
<Torch> cooper_: i wouldn't be surprised if apple jsut wouldn't let you do that
<Torch> cooper_: does amarok handle iphones?
<Torch> cooper_: i thought apple encrypted their stuff these days
<cooper_> Torch: I read everywere that amarok can do that
<susundberg> i guess if its mass storage one can play music from there ..
<susundberg> oh that might be true Torch
<cooper_> Torch: Oh I understand... You must have right... The fucking maj just arrive before I install ubuntu
<cooper_> Torch: So they are no way to put my music on my iphone with kubuntu?
<Torch> cooper_: i have no experience of my own with iphones, but my guess would be, unless you wnat to use itunes under wine (which i have heard works), no
<cooper_> I don't want to install windows just to put music on my phone :P And I tried to install iTunes (hate that shit) by wine and play on linux but no sucess
<Unit193> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Unit193> cooper_: Please do keep it family friendly.
<Smurphy> I have tried to control my iPod Touch 4G under KUbuntu/Amarok. Won't work. The iPod Touch 2G of my wife works just fine.
<Smurphy> They have encrypted the File system on IOS 5.x - so in case you can put an older version on it - it should work.
<hateball> The lesson to be learned here is to buy Linux-friendly hardware.
<Smurphy> same applies to iPhones BTW.
<Smurphy> ack.
<Torch> or at least no locked down devices.
<cooper_> hateball: You can't imagine how i regrest to buy a iPhone but I did it before even try linux. I was on the darkness :P
<cooper_> Older version... Hum... No bad idee
<cooper_> But I guess is very hard with apple to go back
<hateball> Either way, I was under the impression Amarok and others handled iStuff, but that might only apply to iPods?
<Torch> hateball: at some point apple began locking down communication to their gadgets and encrypting it all...
<hateball> Torch: I see
<Torch> hateball: that's why the older devices work but the newer don't
<hateball> I've never owned a piece of Apple hardware, for certain reasons
<cooper_> Hateball: Like Torch and Smurphy said. It must be the new update of the 5.1.1
<cooper_> hateball: You have right, apple is worst than windows right now
<Tm_T> cooper_: kind note to watch the language (:
<cooper_> In french we had something very funny about apple windows and linux, don't know if you will understand but it's so true. Let me find it.
<hateball> It's all quite offtopic, and wont help you connect Kubuntu to it
<hateball> :)
<cooper_> ok ok
<cooper_> Gonna keep that for myself :P
<hateball> That said, Android devices with ICS+ arent much fun either, using MTP instead of Mass Storage
<cooper_> Well, right now I have two choice. Go back to an older version or try again with itunes via wine. Right?
<Torch> hateball: but that's just because linux' support for mtp is totally unstable and immature
<hateball> Torch: Yes, agreed.
<Torch> hateball: these can be worked with, someone just has to write the code (and make it stable for daily use)
<Torch> cooper_: i do think itunes works with wine, but check their app db
<hateball> I just use bluetooth or scp, problem worked around ;b
<cooper_> Torch: If I found any other solution than use itunes I would be very happy :P
 * Smurphy never tried iTunes with wine ... Would be fun though.
<Torch> Smurphy: it obviously won't make itunes _better_ ;-)
<Smurphy> Still have Mac Os-X on my mac mini - specifically for iTunes. All iPhoto stuff moved/migrated to digikam already. But it was not a perfect migration. Much of hand work involved.
<Smurphy> Torch: full ack.
<Torch> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347 -- looks bad though... from reading the entries, raiting should be "garbage" throughout on newer versions
<cooper_> Gonna sleep :P Thanks for all the advice. Know far better what's wrong now :)
<cooper_> Good night
<dschens> is their any possibility to close thunderbird to the notification area
<hateball> dschens: I guess you could try your luck with alltray
<hateball> Note, I havent actually used this recently myself
<dschens> kk
<dschens> thx
<dschens> guess their is no native way?
<BreoganGal> hola/hello?
<gry> hi
<BreoganGal> spanis?
<gry> one moment
<gry> #kubuntu-es && #ubuntu-es
<gry> mind that this channel is larger; if you do not get a reply there, just ask here in simple english
<BreoganGal> kubuntu install on a computer, and start it the screen goes dark
<BreoganGal> is that in the other channel no one, jje
<gry> see any error message text?
<gry> or no error messages?
<BreoganGal> no messages
<gry> ok, good question; please wait
<BreoganGal> with ctrt + alt-f2 between the console
<gry> can you login in console?
<nandhu> .
<gry> hello nandhu
<BreoganGal> yes
<gry> hateball: pokes, please troubleshoot dark screen on startup for this folk; i have no idea
<BreoganGal> I become root?
<gry> BreoganGal: what user do you login as?
<BreoganGal> installed kubuntu
<BreoganGal> at boot screen and the system loads the screen goes black
<susundberg> BreoganGal: sounds like trouble with graphics
<susundberg> are you using nvidia card?
<BreoganGal> yes
<BreoganGal> but I have ubuntu on another pc and also with nvidia and 0 problems
<gry> what kubuntu version?
<susundberg> different versions of kubuntu and nvidia might make thing more complicated than just brands
<BreoganGal> 12.04
<BreoganGal> umm ... but above probe to boot from the cd and it worked
<susundberg> so you booted the same machine with live-cd of 12.04 and it worked fine?
<BreoganGal> yes
<BreoganGal> I do not understand why
<susundberg> i guess the installer or similar installed other drivers than what you used on cd
<BreoganGal> umm .. any ideas?
<susundberg> have you waited after the blank screen appears say 2min if the login shows up?
<susundberg> and do you know the excat model of the display driver
<BreoganGal> Logging out, but advances and plof
<susundberg> sorry could you say that again, i do not understand
<susundberg> i mean i am now under the impression that you boot machine and then you maybe have bios shown up and then ubuntu starts to boot and screen goes blank and nothing happens after that
<BreoganGal> umm ... a moment
<BreoganGal> nothing happens after loading the user
<susundberg> you mean after you have logged in with user and password?
<BreoganGal> yes
<susundberg> so the login screen shows up properly?
<susundberg> then its not display driver option but something is wrong with your KDE
<BreoganGal> are helping me by the Spanish-language channel that is easier, right? thanks also
<susundberg> yeah, that sounds wise. happy fixing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<decci> I want to configure puppet for JBOSS.Anyone experience?
<Matisse> hi
<decci> Matisse: Hi
<Matisse> need some help to find help :)  since today my spam filter addon of claws mail disappeared... but I start by my own, trying to reinstall the package...
<Matisse> although that should not work...
<Matisse> so, bogofilter package is still installed
<Matisse> ah... gotcha
<Matisse> starting 2 claws-mail session did the mistake... readding the addons did help
<Matisse> hopefully nothing else is wrong
<valentina> ciao
<valentina> !list
<ubottu> valentina: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> !it | valentina
<ubottu> valentina: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<leo-the-manic> Is there an option to make the Kickoff favorites automatically populated based on your most frequently launched apps? Like in Windows 7?
<BluesKaj> leo look in the kmenu "recently used " option , dunno if you can make them stick but you can add them to favs
<BluesKaj> leo-the-manic, ^
<leo-the-manic>    BluesKaj yeah I saw the recently menu, wasn't quite what I had in mind though
<leo-the-manic> BluesKaj: dunno if you're familiar with the Win7 menu but it's not most recent, instead it tracks the windows you open most frequently so for example even if I don't mark GVim as favorite it'll sooner or later show up in that menu because I use it so often
<onebitX> hi to all
<onebitX> i wanto to install open source wireless driver how can i do it?
<DeadTOm> Good Morning
<Smurphy> If the system does not recognize your Wireless Card - try adding the non open source drivers
<onebitX> it recognize it but i want teh opensource for the spiriti of freedom
<onebitX> spirit
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<sefik> selam
<Smurphy> ehlan
<raymears> hi people. i am experiencing a weird issue and have been for quite a while now, ever since the upgrade to 12.04 in.. april, when it came out.
<raymears> the problem is: if the browser (chrome or chromium) is open, and i try to listen to music (in amarok) or watch videos (vlc/dragon) or even skype (!) it occasionally - every 30sec~1m i get a hiccup
<raymears> more precisely... it is basically a half a second long bit of the sound that was playing.. which gets repeated about 3 times.
<raymears> it was funny at first, because it sounded a bit like hip-hop, especially in skype. but it gets really annoying after a while
<raymears> any idea what it might be? it didn't go away after i upgraded to kde 4.9 from backports. so... i am guessing it has something to do with main infrastructural aspects...
<Peace-> raymears: try kill pulse
<Peace-> kill pulseadui
<Peace-> kill pulseaudio
<raymears> and then?
<raymears> cause i remember i can't start pulse from the console
<Peace-> raymears: just try if it does the same
<raymears> oh. it automatically starts a new process. ok
<raymears> let's see
<raymears> well.. it will probably work...because what i used to do whenever i wanted to watch a movie.. i would logout, restart x and login again..
<raymears> as long as i would not start the browser it would work.. no issues whatsoever. so restarting pulse.. (which i had not thought of) will spare me the relogin
<raymears> but it does not fix the underlying problem, does it?
<Peace-> raymears: pulse audio for some audio card is a pain
<raymears> i mean. it persist across reboots and stuff. so... hmm...
<Peace-> i have problem too with jack
<Peace-> i mean jackd
<Peace-> i need to kill pulse to get the audio into the flash stuff
<Peace-> or i have to remove jackd
<raymears> i have a middle of the road HDA Intel (ALC889 Digital)
<raymears> so i am not expecting any issues with the hardware. it is as mainstream as ...bread
<BluesKaj> raymears, your sn_hda_intel module should work if it's loaded and indexed in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<BluesKaj> err snd_hda_intel
<raymears> well, the sound card works perfectly
<raymears> it is just that someone along the way.. probably pulse... mucks stuff up
<BluesKaj> Peace-, if you installed all the defaults , then you have pulseaudio
<raymears> and i use pulse
<BluesKaj> raymears, rather ^
<raymears> no more alsa since.. 2010 or something, whenever ubuntu first switched to it. stuck with it. works best for me. had no issues up til today
<BluesKaj> Peace-, have you tried webaudio (flash) without pulse ?
<BluesKaj> raymears, you probly have alsa since pulse rides on top of it as a sound server for all audio
<raymears> really?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> type alsamixer in the terminal
<raymears> i thought it was one or the other, that they were mutually exclusive
<BluesKaj> not at all they depend on each other in many situations
<raymears> http://www.ehow.com/info_10053847_difference-between-alsa-pulseaudio.html yeah
<maco> alsa is the driver layer
<BluesKaj> yup
<maco> pulseaudio is a user-space layer on top
<maco> it can also be on top of bluez for bluetooth sound devices, for example
<maco> alsalib exists as well, as the connector between the driver and userspace. some applications use alsalib directly, but pulseaudio can pass that stuff through
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i need pulseaudio because google video talks needs it
<Peace-> so wehn it doens't work i just kill it once after login
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to find a way to run my soundcard strictly on alsa , I can do so with my pc audio , but not web audio that uses flash
<raymears> ok, learnt something new today :) thanks guys
<maco> (pulse only emulates a subset of alsalib's giant interface of doom, however. there is a list somewhere of the "safe subset" which also kinda boils down to "the parts of alsalib that are still maintained and regularly tested" so...straying from them is a bad idea with or without pulse)
<raymears> btw, the issue seems to persist. amarok is doing it's hiccup thingy again.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well i would really killl pulse but i need it for video chat :D
<Peace-> raymears: tried phonon-backend-vlc ?
<raymears> it has no bloody equalizer for amarok
<Peace-> raymears: systemsettinsg> multimedia> advanced > backends
<Peace-> raymears: you need to install it before
<raymears> i did try it on my laptop
<raymears> the 0.6 version
<Peace-> ok :D
<Peace-> no ideas
<Peace-> then
 * GirlyGirl remembers the countless times she has seen a pulseaudio discussion in here
<Peace-> now i have to go bye bye  BluesKaj
<raymears> i have not tried it on the desktop though. sorry. the laptop is irelevant, cause i don't have the issue on there
<BluesKaj> Peace-, well it seems alsa devel has kind of fallen behind since pulse became default , now more and more hardware depends on pulse to direct it's IO
<raymears> bye, thanks
<BluesKaj> bye Peace-
<raymears> weird. i might give vlc a try and see if i can manage without the equalizer in amarok.
<BluesKaj> amarok has become too much for me ..reminds me of wmp ...tries to too much that I don't want or need
<BluesKaj> to do too much
<raymears> hmm.. i use basic functionality
<BluesKaj> there's that word again ...covers a whole host of meanings , but sounds so techy :)
<raymears> i agree that there is a lot of bloat.
<raymears> but i still like it. for its collection browser mainly
<raymears> performance has improved alot... but i was astonished
<raymears> that 2.6 added only features i don't use
<BluesKaj> odd , most ppl like playlists I hate them , they interfere too much ...vlc works for me tho
<raymears> not playlists. collection browser. allows me to basically do queries on my collection and create playlists on the fily
 * BluesKaj shrugs ..not my cuppa tea
<raymears>  i love dynamic playlists and the fact that the song ratings i provide... are taken into account to generate interesting new playlists.
<raymears> quite nice.
<raymears> gotta go now.
<raymears> thanks for the support
<raymears> bye
<FloodBotK1> raymears: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> I'm old fashioned ...still have some vinyl and a turntable in myaudio system
<BadDesign> Will Kubuntu have a 12.04.1 release?
<BluesKaj> BadDesign, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i can't found LibreOffice Database application in kubuntu ?? why i can't find/installl it ?
<genii-around> !info libreoffice-base
<ubottu> libreoffice-base (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2441 kB, installed size 7317 kB
<neta> hi
<neta> i have a problem- i need a dictionary, so i downloaded stardict and goldendict, but i didn't succeed to use dictionarys that i downloaded from babylon
<PasNox> thanks i found it :)
<neta> i have a problem- i need a dictionary, so i downloaded stardict and goldendict, but i didn't succeed to use dictionarys that i downloaded from babylon
<kbroulik> hi there. there's an issue with kubuntu default settings: the kwin default settings contain and enable the TabBox effect which is no longer supported in 4.9 causing various problems when using different window switchers
<kbroulik> wherre can I report bugs to Kubuntu?
<genii-around> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<systemclient> how can I boot into console from a Kubuntu Live CD?
<BluesKaj> systemclient, from the desktop or login , ctrl+alt+F1
<BluesKaj> or finf the konsole in the kmenu>apps>system
<systemclient> BluesKaj: That only works when KDM is already started. The machine I wanted to do that on is a pentium 3, so I guess KDM is overkill.
<systemclient> BluesKaj: I already diagnosed a hardware defect, so I am done with that computer by now
<BluesKaj> what HW defect?
<BluesKaj> systemclient, you can always use xubuntu , it has the light weight xfce desktop
<systemclient> BluesKaj: grub does not load since it cannot find the hard drive. and the HDD makes very weird sounds
<systemclient> BluesKaj: and the computer just did not start anymore from one day to another, sounds like hdd defect to me
<systemclient> BluesKaj: lubuntu should be even lighter I think
<BluesKaj>  do you see the BIOS page ?
<BluesKaj> systemclient, ^
<systemclient> BluesKaj: yep
<systemclient> BluesKaj: but I could not get into the BIOS, since it just hammered the hard drive for minutes and nothing happend
<BluesKaj> ok , then the mobo is probly ok , ...ry swapping in a hdd , even an old 5 or6G one if you have it
<systemclient> BluesKaj: I'll have to do that tomorrow. I do not have any ATA drives around, the owner said he has some
<BluesKaj> then run the live cd again
<systemclient> BluesKaj: I guess I'll just go ahead and install the system onto that new harddrive
<BluesKaj> a P3 can run linux just fine if you have enough RAM  and HDD space
<systemclient> BluesKaj: the Debian 6 with LXDE worked fine so far
 * BluesKaj nods
<systemclient> BluesKaj: I guess lubuntu would do fine as well
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> how much memory , systemclient ?
<systemclient> BluesKaj: no idea. ThinkWiki says that it has either 128 MB or 256 MB
<BluesKaj> ok , that's default for those pcs ..256 I think
<systemclient> BluesKaj: either way, I'll just replace the HDD, slap another Debian or Ubuntu onto it and it should be back. Thanks for your help!
<BluesKaj> I ran slackware on an old pc . forgot the cpumkaer , but it had only 128mb ram and 233mhz cpu
<BluesKaj> systemclient, np , good luck ..it's cool to see old pcs resurrected by a linux install :)
<gini> loool
<goodtime> im to scared to try to partition my hdd so i can install win7 pro
<goodtime> i have this kubunutu 12.04 install working great
<noname120> hai guys
<noname120> I m having issues getting my b43 wireless chip working on kubuntu, but this works on backtrack-linux do you have an idea how to get it working ?
<goodtime> ok so i like kubuntu better
<goodtime> and the plasma gui
#kubuntu 2012-08-24
<dsan> hi, may somebody be so kind and let me know why my sound does a clicking noise after a while? maybe the sounddriver?
<tyche> Is it USB speakers?
<em> when is the last time anyone answered a question in here
<DeadTOm> I try. I'm not the most knowledgeable.
<DeadTOm> Yesterday for me lol.
<em> DeadTOm: you're good.
<em> DeadTOm: I would also like to help but usually no one asks questions about things I know.
<em> DeadTOm: seems like people who have trouble usually have problems about very specialised things.
<almigi> lol yeah
<em> im not any kind of expert with Linux, much less Kubuntu. Ive only used Kubuntu for four months or so.
<em> But I am maybe an apprehensive intermediate with linux in general.
<em> Still, most people who have problems ask about the most obscure things.
<DeadTOm> I'm not good with drivers or anything like that. I can find my way around kde though.
<DarthFrog> Guys, it doesn't matter.  If you can help, help. :-)  the more your help, the better you'll get yourselves.  Solving problems is an excellent way to learn.
<DeadTOm> I've managed to help a few people.
<em> so i guess that kalarm cannot play a .flac ?
<em> is that correct?
<David__> hello there! Im the new here
<David__> Is anybody there
<epsilonorion_> I have Wicd setup on my installation and it will connect to my network.  I am able to get online and download updates, however my internet connection (not network) is lost when I attempt to download items (such as update).  This only happens with my home network
<epsilonorion_> though I know it is not my home network since I have another ubuntu system with no issues on the network
<epsilonorion_> any ideas
<DeadTOm> Is it just your PC that loses the connection or does the whole network lose internet connectivity?
<epsilonorion_> just the first pc
<epsilonorion_> my other computer (the one I am typing on now) is just fine
<DeadTOm> Using wicd on that one as well?
<epsilonorion_> DeadTOm: yes
<epsilonorion_> and like I said, If I am using a different network, I dont seem to have an issue.
<DeadTOm> Now that is odd
<DeadTOm> I haven't played with wicd in a long time.
<DeadTOm> Not sure it's that though.
<DeadTOm> Do you have to reconnect manually or does it come back up on it's own?
<epsilonorion_> I have to disconnect and reconnect
<DeadTOm> Ok so it claims you're still connected but you can't get out at all?
<shadeslayer> epsilonorion_: make sure your driver didn't crash :P
<shadeslayer> because for me the b43 driver crashes at times
<shadeslayer> and it appears that I'm connected while I'm actually not
<epsilonorion_> I tried checking that and it seemed to be fine.  I do not think that simply disconnecting and reconnecting via Wicd restarts the driver
<epsilonorion_> DeadTOm: correct
<shadeslayer> epsilonorion_: not sure about WICD, but NM does that here
<DeadTOm> What kind of ping tests have you done? When it's down, ping an IP and ping a FQDN like google.com. Do both fail?
<shadeslayer> the other thing that comes to mind is DNS resolution
<epsilonorion_> It shows me still connected, but no connection to the outside
<epsilonorion_> ping to google fails
<shadeslayer> what about a ping to a IP?
<epsilonorion_> internal network is fine, but generic ip externally, no
<epsilonorion_> shadeslayer: how would you suggest to check the driver just in case
<shadeslayer> epsilonorion_: usually dmesg shows a backtrace
<epsilonorion_> yeah, checked that already
<epsilonorion_> no dice
<shadeslayer> I'm running out of ideas now :P
<shadeslayer> interesting that pinging a external ip doesn't work
<shadeslayer> tried to run a traceroute?
<DeadTOm> Well I was thinking it might just be DNS crapping out but it's definitely losing connectivity altogether.
<epsilonorion_> shadeslayer: I did not try traceroute actually, but just did and nothing unusual
<epsilonorion_> DeadTOm: that it is, which is why I am slightly confused
<shadeslayer> so .. it can reach the IP via traceroute?
<epsilonorion_> lol, just as I say that it craps out
<shadeslayer> if so, we have entered the domain of lolwot
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<epsilonorion_> nope, just started getting no replies
<shadeslayer> epsilonorion_: define craps out :P
<epsilonorion_> shadeslayer: lol, sorry.  Simply ##: no reply
<shadeslayer> preferably pastebin
<epsilonorion_> shadeslayer: I am actually unable to do a pastebin since the system in question is running server.  I was originally testing TracePath, but switched to TraceRoute.  When working with google.com I get *** at 12, and 13 finishes it out
<epsilonorion_> sorry I can't do better
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's fine
<shadeslayer> that's not crapping out
<shadeslayer> *** means it couldn't resolve the address
<epsilonorion_> yeah, thought it was, but just seemed traceroute was
<shadeslayer> most likely because it's in the Private IP space
<epsilonorion_> sorry, tracepath
<epsilonorion_> so back up a creak again
<DeadTOm> Any chance of an IP conflict? You can get some really whacky behaviour from those.
<epsilonorion_> checked and reset all ips just to be sure
<shadeslayer> sounds really weird, traceroute works, pinging a internal ip works, pinging a external ip doesn't work
<shadeslayer> I most certainly can't come up with a explanation for this :P
<susundberg> huh, if pinging internal ip works -> driver works, pinging external ip does not work -> firewall
<susundberg> and the firewall/nat/whatever there is connecting the lan to internet lets name queries through, thats why traceroute works or similar?
<susundberg> does other machine in the end of same cable work perfectly?
<epsilonorion_> well something new that might be useful.  It now seems (or maybe all along and I just missed it) that I can't ping inside my network.
<DeadTOm> Ya, that is weird.
<DeadTOm> I'm stumped.
<epsilonorion_> after doing a clean on dmesg, I did notice a huge amount of frequency checks when connecting to the network
<epsilonorion_> sorry about not being able to pastebin, but I get messages cfg80211 followed by information regarding frequencies.  It seems to be normal searching on wicds part
<susundberg> (oh and btw, traceroute and ping uses same protocol, so i guess if another goes through then should the other, if the case would be firewall/similar)
<epsilonorion_> after this, no error or backtraces when the network falls through
<epsilonorion_> susundberg: makes since, they both are ICMP
<susundberg> if you are using wireless, first check that connection to your wifi box works fine? if not, suspect driver/ setup ?
<susundberg> if suspect driver/box, try with another os ?
<epsilonorion_> box is fine, this laptop (second one being used at moment) is fine
<susundberg> so only thing that can be faulty is driver?
<susundberg> i mean the box works with another machine, the machine you are trying to use works with another os (with the same box?!) ?
<epsilonorion_> ok, on a continued note.  After I do a dmesg -C and recreate the issue, I get a new string of messages.  This time, the same cfg80211 message looking for frequencies, but repeated.  It then ends with a ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<epsilonorion_> susundberg: I am just saying that the router itself is not the issue
<epsilonorion_> I am not convinced that the drivers on the computer is fine
<susundberg> yeah, i also do belive that
<susundberg> i have seen wireless drivers that work, at some level, but loose connection in every say 120s
<susundberg> though wireless is pain in the ass as there are so many moving parts, and not all wlan boxes are that good either ..
<epsilonorion_> susundberg: I thought it may be the case, but the wireless works with a different router
<susundberg> try pinging the wlan box and see if the ping goes through nicly for several minutes?
<epsilonorion_> it seems to be this computer with my home router.  It works just fine with a 3G router
<epsilonorion_> it does
<susundberg> if the connection to wlan box works nicely and reliably then its not your drivers but something else
<susundberg> like if you have two same IP on the network?
<epsilonorion_> thought that too.  Only two computers on network at this moment.  This one and the one in question, both with different ips
<susundberg> oh somebody else suggested it too
<susundberg> and the box _is tested_ to handle two computers properly?
<killown> please, any kubuntu user here could test something for me? if yes, then press right and left button at same time on the desktop and see if it shows the menu from desktop, I am having a issue with this, kubuntu in some way uses emulate3buttons even if xorg.conf tells to not use it
<killown> sorry I mean right and left button of the mouse
<epsilonorion_> definitely
<epsilonorion_> susundberg: shadeslayer: thanks for the help.  I think I am just going to call it tonight and try again tomorrow.  tired of looking at it
<susundberg> then i dont know. the fact that ping works to box sounds to me like wlan connection and driver works fine. the fact that connection outside the box dont work properly, definitely sounds like router/box/lan/nat/firewall problem.
<susundberg> epsilonorion_: np, good luck with your battle :)
<epsilonorion_> thanks
<shadeslayer> the frequencies he mentioned are just WLAN regulatory domains that are being updated afaik
<shadeslayer> shouldn't affect the performance, I have them in dmesg as well
<killown> huh no one wants help me
<shadeslayer> killown: works for me
<killown> shadeslayer, pressing both at the same time?
<shadeslayer> I mean, it shows the menu that a right click would show
<shadeslayer> yes
<killown> man it's driving me crazy
<killown> doesnt work here
<killown> if I press both at the same time it reproduces the middle button function
<susundberg> does your mouse have middle button?
<killown> susundberg, yes
<susundberg> hmm, my middle button seems to do nothing ...
<killown> susundberg, sure he does
<killown> open the terminal and select some word
<killown> then try use middle button again
<killown> it will paste
<susundberg> oh nice, copy&paste
<susundberg> what should pressing left and right then do ?:)
<killown> should show the menu from right button
<killown> since left button on the desktop would do nothing
<killown> but for now it's reproducing middle button
<killown> this is a function called emulate3buttons
<killown> but this is disabled on the xorg.conf
<killown> and gnome does not emulate 3 buttons
<susundberg> like : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940446
<killown> so I need go to the gnome to play my games
<shadeslayer> I ... have no idea what just happened
<susundberg> (also googing: http://who-t.blogspot.fi/2011/04/gnome-30-middle-mouse-button-emulation.html )
<killown> susundberg, I want get ride of this
<killown> useless feature
<Navetz> hi I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. Now my laptop wont boot into kubuntu
<Navetz> how can I troubleshoot this?
<hateball> Well, how far does it get?
<Navetz> it just goes black screen after I select to boot into linux instead of windows
<Navetz> the laptop fan goes crazy and gets really hot
<shadeslayer> Navetz: remove spash and quiet from the boot args in grub
<hateball> Navetz: Do you have multiple entries in the grub list? Did you check that you're booting the latest kernel?
<hateball> and yeah, do that
<shadeslayer> and check how far it goes
<Navetz> How do I remove spash and quite from the boot args? I am booting the latest kernel. It has an option for "previous linux version" shadeslayer hateball
<shadeslayer> hateball? :P
<shadeslayer> anywho, when you get to grub, press 'e' after choosing the latest kernel
<shadeslayer> then in the line starting with linux, at the end of it, remove quiet and splash
<Navetz> okay found it thanks
<Navetz> how do i save in this editor?
<shadeslayer> I have to fixup the kubuntu site a bit, so won't be replying for the next 15 minutes or so
<shadeslayer> Navetz: just press F10 to boot
<Navetz> okay cool i'll wait
<Navetz> same issue happening
<hateball> Navetz: can you press ctrl+alt+F1 to get a vtty?
<Navetz> ill try
<Navetz> hum it seems to be booting now.
<Navetz> ill let you know what happens lol
<ph00rk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Navetz> I am starting to think that formatting might be my best option
<Navetz> i haven't used my kubuntu partition since 10.10 so upgrading to 12.04 will cause me a big headache i think
<shadeslayer> Navetz: it shouldn't
<shadeslayer> iirc someone tested the upgrade path from 10.04 to 12.04
<shadeslayer> I can't recall the results though ....
 * shadeslayer is wondering where the DVD ISO's for Kubuntu went
<shadeslayer> anyone know about that? I can't seem to find them .. :(
 * shadeslayer should also write a release announcement or sth, but too tired
<Smurphy> Morning ...
<Navetz> got to 12.04 !
<Navetz> do i have to delete kdmrc to get the default desktop that would come with a fresh install?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> if you want a compltely fresh desktop
<shadeslayer> delete ~/.kde
<Navetz> gotcha thanks!
<Smurphy> better - move it to a backup location.
<Navetz> also this one is far out there but would you know where I can get touchpad drivers? I have an hp envy 17 and the touchpad doesn't recognize middle or right click
<Smurphy> For the kdmrc - it's a different location. Usually it asks you to replace it.
<Navetz> backed up and into a clean desktop
<Navetz> it's a bit weird, just shows system settings and has a new activity button at the top right
<Navetz> is that how the default's suppose to look?
<Navetz> wow this search and launch is amazing!
<hateball> Navetz: I dont think system settings should launch by default :p
<hateball> maybe it remembered your previous session
<lordievader> Good morning
<mime> hey ppl! i just cant get rid about grey gtk app in kde, all is well seted in systemsettings, and they appear as very ugly, any manual or tweaky way to get THAT UGLY GREYISH appp color please? thanx all
<mime> how to get off grey gtk app colorscheme in kde plz!!!
<mime> solar system stopped working unexpectly, without touching python, dev, etc, what is happening?
<mime> Zzz...
<`clouds> hi
<`clouds> I have a few questions about development languages available on Kubuntu. Anyone here who can help me with this information?
<hateball> !anyone | `clouds
<ubottu> `clouds: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Kovica> If a user is only a member of it's own group why he can still do su SOME_OTHER_USER ?
<reynaldo_> JJJ
<thelionroars> is there an easy way to change default applications on KD (12.04)? GIMP is currently my default PDF application, Okular would be *slightly* more convenient. By slightly of course I mean much.
<reynaldo_> HOLA
<thelionroars> *KDE
<hateball> thelionroars: alt+f2, "standard applications"
<thelionroars> thanks hateball
<hateball> thelionroars: PDF is not among them, but rightclicking a PDF will let you change them too
<thelionroars> it was 'default applications' on my system. I fixed it by right clicking, thanks. That wasn't obvious though, I had to 'Open With Other Application' and then choose Okular, now it seems it's the default.
<thelionroars> There is a config file in the home folder too or something I recall
<Kovica> If a user is only a member of it's own group why he can still do su SOME_OTHER_USER ?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Kovica> Hi
<BoomerBile> what package is su in?
<BluesKaj> BoomerBile, su is not a package , it's root permission
<BoomerBile> BluesKaj, it's a program used to get root permissions, i know... but it comes in a package
<BoomerBile> probably coreutils
<phiscribe> technicaly, there isnt a root user in kubuntu like ubuntu, thus sudo
<BoomerBile> nope, actually it's login
<BluesKaj> BoomerBile, I see there are some gui applications in synaptic for su
<BoomerBile> phiscribe, um... technically there is a root user or you wouldn't be able to use anything as root... the root account is disabled by default but you can enable it with sudo passwd root
<BluesKaj> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<BoomerBile> the account root physically exists in ubuntu, it just has no password so you can't log in... if there was no root account in ubuntu sudo wouldn't work either
<phiscribe> well i guess it means what you mean by "technical" its not enabled so...
<BoomerBile> i use it all the time... i broke su on my android install of ubuntu... but i found out it's in package login
<BoomerBile> first thing i always do in ubuntu, enable root...
<BoomerBile> i just don't know ubuntu's package names well, i use gentoo normally
<BluesKaj> frankly the su sudo levels in debian were confusing to me when i first tried linux seriously ..the implementataion in ubuntu is more understandable  from the pov of an old windows guy
<BoomerBile> haha fixed
<BoomerBile> it's in login
<BluesKaj> BoomerBile, so care to share what was giving you probs ?
<BoomerBile> sure
<BoomerBile> i installed ubuntu on my android phone running along side android os
<BoomerBile> i had to increase the image file size because i ran out of space
<BoomerBile> i made a new disk image using dd
<BoomerBile> copied ubuntu to the new image from the old using loop back devices
<BoomerBile> it destroyed some suid settings on many programs
<BoomerBile> sudo included
<BoomerBile> i fixed sudo
<BoomerBile> then tried to log in with su
<BoomerBile> it said
<BoomerBile> su: authentification error
<BoomerBile> even with the right password
<BoomerBile> so i used the newly fixed sudo to install the login package
<BoomerBile> fixed the problem
<BoomerBile> now i can compile in c++ on android woot!
<BoomerBile> now i just need to get some swap space set up so i can give this android more than 386M of ram
<BluesKaj> kinda out of my league , but why :)
<BoomerBile> i hate java
<BoomerBile> lol
<BoomerBile> i'm trying everything i can to get around using it
<BoomerBile> i know java, i just don't want to have to write my programs twice to release them for all platforms
<BoomerBile> i have windows, linux, and mac covered
<BoomerBile> looking to cover android, iphone, etc
<BoomerBile> that and i hate using android os... so now i can use all my favorite window managers on my android
<BluesKaj> android not your liking ..is it ugly or unconfigureable or ...?
<BoomerBile> well, they took something sleek like linux
<BoomerBile> and put something stupid like a java application layer on top of it
<BoomerBile> so
<BoomerBile> linux never crashes
<BluesKaj> I obviously don't have a "smart phone" , that's why I'm asking
<BoomerBile> but java locks up regularily
<BoomerBile> and to make matters even worse
<BoomerBile> they use fat32
<BoomerBile> ick
<BluesKaj> which phone ?
<BoomerBile> lol
<BoomerBile> which phone doesn't
<BoomerBile> was over at my brothers house
<BoomerBile> his girlfriends android restarted itself for no reason
<BoomerBile> my verizon samsung stratosphere locks up right after boot sometimes
<BoomerBile> even with a stock rom and stock kernel
<BoomerBile> i can lock up any android in about 5 minutes
<BoomerBile> just doing normal things
<BluesKaj> ok , I haven't any idea about those devices , I just our cell for quick calls etc  , not a cont\stant user
<BluesKaj> use
<BoomerBile> yeah, i didn't want an android, but if i want to develop for these phones / devices i have to have something to test it all on
<BoomerBile> i got this one free and it cost the same per month as the prepaid service i was using
<BoomerBile> so i took it
<BluesKaj> why would they use fat32 tho , that
<BluesKaj> prctically a legacy fs
<BoomerBile> yeah, it is legacy, but all systems can access that format, except maybe macs... all sd cards and hcsd cards and usb sticks use fat32 by default and come pre-formatted with it... so nearly anyone can use them with no knowlege
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> yeah , forgot about usb
<phiscribe> its gonna have to change though, the 4gb file limit is approaching fuster cluck levels
<phiscribe> plus no journaling is a problem
<BoomerBile> yeah, i just tried to put a 4 gig file on fat32
<BoomerBile> didn't work
<BoomerBile> file size 4.0 G (4096M)
<BoomerBile> wouldn't go
<BoomerBile> had to reduce it to about 3584
<BoomerBile> or 3.5G
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gabriel> cambada de filho da puta!!!
<gabriel> vai trabalhar porra
<bazhang> gabriel, stop that
<bazhang> !br | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gabriel> eu fico na sala que eu quiser porra
<tiger1> When an update to 12.04.1?
<DeadTOm> Good morning
<markus> when my kubuntu is starting up the framebuffer screen looks weird
<markus> like broken
<markus> system is starting up like normal but it looks broken during startup
<markus> is there anything I could do to fix this?
<DeadTOm> Describe looking broken
<markus> like random pixels. mostly black
<shadeslayer> markus: probably a driver issue
<markus> shadeslayer: I have nvidia drievr installed
<sithlord48> markus:  what isyour problem i dont' have it in my log
<shadeslayer> markus: issues like the one you describe are most likely caused by composting which depends heavily on the driver's performance
<markus> I im trying this right now: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<sithlord48> oh that plymouth logo is due to properatry driver
<shadeslayer> yes
<sithlord48> i get same thing if i install the Ati driver.
<SaCruM> Someone here knows how to install the game (for linux) Summoning Wars?
<shadeslayer> SaCruM: what do they distribute?
<SaCruM> shadeslayer: What do you mean?
<shadeslayer> debs? standalone binaries?
<SaCruM> ah, its a .sh file
<SaCruM> the problem is that it needs a ton of other programs first
<SaCruM> like OGRE, OIS, lua5.1..
<shadeslayer> well
<SaCruM> And thats the reall problem for me.
<shadeslayer> read the README
<SaCruM> I did, it say to install all those things, but i don't really know how to install everything.. :x
<shadeslayer> if there's one
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> apt-cache search foo
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install bar
<shadeslayer> rinse and repeat
<shadeslayer> or use muon to search
<SaCruM> I've tryed everything...
<Guest53176> zsdfasdf
<SIR_Taco> I wonder when my nvidia driver will stop being stubborn on 12.10 pre-release.....
<genii-around> SIR_Taco: I have the same concern. According to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates/+bug/1019079 there is a fix released but I have not seen it yet. Probably keep checking in at #ubuntu+1 for news.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019079 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates (Ubuntu) "[quantal] nvidia-current-updates needs rebuilt for Xserver 1.12" [Undecided,Fix released]
<SIR_Taco> genii-around: thanks... I just keep updating here and there and hoping. It's only a testing machine anyway
<desonic> Hi! I'm new here. Is there a Greek online to help me figure out a problem I have?
<bazhang> !gr | desonic
<ubottu> desonic: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<desonic> Is this place in this channel?
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-gr    desonic
<desonic> This must be the websit of the Greek Ubuntu community. Is it?
<bazhang> the irc channel, not the website desonic
<desonic> It's my first time here and it's all so ... Greek to me. But I honestly thank you so much for your effort.
<desonic> thanks bazhang. I figured out what your effort was about. Tons of thanks!!!!!
<KnickKnack> hello all
<KnickKnack> new to Quassel, anyone tell me how to retrieve a channel list?
<dthacker> hello
<SIR_Taco> hi dthacker
<dthacker> I'm scanning for wireless connections on my Kubuntu 12.04 install on   my laptop, but I'm not finding my WAP.   How can I verify that Kubuntu is seeing my wireless interface on the laptop?
<SIR_Taco> dthacker: you mean if your wireless card driver is loaded? or that it can see/find your access point?
<dthacker> I'd like to see if the driver is loaded.
<SIR_Taco> dthacker: if you open konsole and type: iwconfig     does it list wlan0 ? or wlanX (where X is a number)
<dthacker> wlan0
<SIR_Taco> dthacker: ok, what about: iwlist scanning
<SIR_Taco> don't paste it here... just let me know if it shows your access point
<dthacker> SIR_Taco: wlan0  Failed to read scan data  Network is down
<SIR_Taco> dthacker: ok, any idea what your network card is?
<dthacker> SIR_Taco: No, the laptop is a Dell D630
<dthacker> SIR_Taco: Here we are.  Broadcom 802.11b/g
<dthacker> SIR_Taco: BCM4312
<dthacker> SIR_Taco:  sorry afk.  dogsitting and dog needs to go out
<SIR_Taco> dthacker: no problem... so am I haha
<SIR_Taco> dthacker: possibly give this a try? http://askubuntu.com/questions/125529/wireless-doesnt-work-on-a-broadcom-bcm4312
<dthacker> SIR
<dthacker> SIR_Taco: ok i wll, thanks
<SIR_Taco> just try the top answer from that... the packages are in the repos and should be easy to try
<epsilonorion_> when using wicd and setting a static ip address, what should i said up the DNS  domain, search, and server1,2,3 values to
<epsilonorion_> beyond wicd, anyone who has setup a static ip, what do you use for dns.  I have tried 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 with no luck
<SIR_Taco> epsilonorion_: you have to set that up on your router as well. What does your router tell you to put for the dns?
<epsilonorion_> 	68.105.28.11
<epsilonorion_> I guess should try that
<SIR_Taco> yes
<epsilonorion_> yeah, being stupid there.  What should I setup for DNS DOmain and search domain
<SIR_Taco> shouldn't need to set those, I wouldn't think
<epsilonorion_> hmm, i set the dns from the router at the DNS Server 1,2,3, locations, but no joy
<dthacker> SIR_Taco: I've loaded the drivers.  I'm looking for the equivalent of the Ubuntu Hardware/Additional drivers icon to activate them.  Where would that be in system center?
<dthacker> System Settings that is
<SIR_Taco> dthacker: you shouldn't need to. All you should need to do is: sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<SIR_Taco> dthacker: when you reboot, the proper driver should be loaded
<dthacker> SIR_Taco: the wifi light is on, that's encouraging.... :)
<SIR_Taco> dthacker: good haha
<dthacker> SIR_Taco: and there is my WAP.  Thank you very much for your help!
<SIR_Taco> epsilonorion_: which router do you have?
<SIR_Taco> dthacker: no problem, glad I could help (not bad for 4 beers in :P )
<dthacker> hehe
<epsilonorion_> netgear, I see where to change it to use the dns, but do not want to lose the ability to get on with Cox
<SIR_Taco> epsilonorion_: but you also have to tell the router that you want a certain computer to use a static IP
<epsilonorion_> have already done that
<SIR_Taco> epsilonorion_: do you know which router you have? i.e. netgear_______?
<epsilonorion_> n300
<epsilonorion_> wnr2000v2
<SIR_Taco> epsilonorion_: http://forum1.netgear.com/showthread.php?t=64828 that looks promising to your problem
<Colin969> Kubuntu isn't detecting the built-in wireless hardware, suggestions?
<SIR_Taco> any idea what the hardware might be?
<Colin969> Its a Toshiba Satellite, if that helps. The laptop
<Colin969> Seems to have been working last month, but isn't now. Windows picks it up fine.
<monkeyjuice> lspci will give you some info
<Colin969> Atheros AR242x
<Colin969> Slash AR542x
<monkeyjuice> what version you running Colin969
<Colin969> 11.10
<markit> hi, is there a package that extends the available plasmoids? I.e. I miss a feed reader that can be embedded in the desktop (widget)
<SIR_Taco> monkeyjuice:  I had an old 5xxx atheros card... needed Madwifi, not the ath5x driver... probably the problem
<SIR_Taco> markit: right click on the desktop, select 'unlock widgets' (if they're locked), right click again on the desktop and select 'add widgets', when the bar comes up, there should be a button that says 'get new widgets'
<kubprep> I want to authenticate my PC with my Linksys wireless router but I don't know the password that I setup under Windows. Right now, I have a wired connection to the router (which is how I'm accessing the net right now). Is there a way to transmit the password through the wired connection in Kubunut? So that the wireless connection will work one I disconnect the wire.
<monkeyjuice> you can reset the router to default
<SIR_Taco> kubprep: do you remember the password for loging into your router? (not the wireless password)
<epsilonorion___> SIR_Taco: thanks for the help, git it working
<SIR_Taco> epsilonorion___: good to hear, glad I could help
<kubprep> no, I don't remember either password. I don't ever remember there was that other password.
<markit> SIR_Taco: yep, but the list seems not have a feed reader, for instance, and not beeing a kde package but somethign got from some other source
<SIR_Taco> markit: an RSS feed?
<SIR_Taco> kubprep: then follow monkeyjuice's advice, you're going to have to hard-reset the router and set it up again
<markit> SIR_Taco: I've seen a video about a feed about kde project news for instance
<kubprep> thanks monkeyjuice and SIR_TACO
<markit> I'm creating a tutorial about kde (in italian) and to show the "newspaper" desktop view I would love to have one to add
<SIR_Taco> markit: do you have a widget called "RSS Now"? (not sure what it'd be in Italian
<markit> SIR_Taco: nothing with "rss" in its name, sigh. I'm using kubuntu 12.04 just installed (no other packages added)
<markit> SIR_Taco: ops, is there!
<markit> I searched for "feed", not "rss", thaks a lot!
<SIR_Taco> markit: that's what you need for news feeds/updates
<beyondcr1> Any way to add kde 4.9 without pulling in anything that will make the system unstable
<SIR_Taco> beyondcr1: you can add backports: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9
<markit> SIR_Taco: I'm not used to rss feeds, I've never used so far. If you do use RSSNOW, how is that that kde news are displayed in a circular way, I can't click and have the "last 10" listed for instance
<SIR_Taco> beyondcr1: can't say it will be 100% stable though... but it should be
<SIR_Taco> markit: http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu.rss is the feed for kubuntu.org (Might want to check the options, you can change the 'switching' time)... it's not the best rss feed reader ever... maybe I should make a new one lol
<beyondcr1> Will this pull latest kernel? Becuse last time i did somthing like this a few months ago somthing went wrong if i add the back ports will this update kde everytime a dev release it out?
<SIR_Taco> beyondcr1: it may very well update the kernel, yes, I don't know off hand
<SIR_Taco> beyondcr1: it will update packages that are from the proposed 12.10, that have been backported to 12.04... whether or not they are safe to install/use depends I guess
<markit> SIR_Taco: ok, thanks a lot :)
<SIR_Taco> markit: you're welcome
<beyondcr1> Ok thanks!
<SIR_Taco> beyondcr1: no problem
<beyondcr1> Ill be back later tonight
<epsilonorion_> is wicd able to connect to a 3G modem, or do I need to use something else?  From online it looks like it is not completely able to
<SIR_Taco> epsilonorion_: a usb modem?
<epsilonorion_> SIR_Taco: yes, 3g usb modem.  Different situation then what we discussed earlier
<epsilonorion_> I have confirmed it to work with network-manger, but was going to try with wicd on this setup
<SIR_Taco> I have no experience with usb modems.... unfortunately, but I'll give it a shot
<SIR_Taco> so it works with network manager but not wicd?
<epsilonorion_> from the looks of it, wicd does not support 3g modems
<epsilonorion_> 3g usb modems
<epsilonorion_> but yes, it worked just fine with network manager
<monkeyjuice> most the forums ive read are saying no epsilonorion_
<epsilonorion_> thats what I have seen too
<epsilonorion_> was just curious if anyone has had any other luck
<epsilonorion_> and didn't want to have to get rid of wicd after setting it up, lol
<monkeyjuice> reason is none of the programers of wicd have one ;) lol
<epsilonorion_> lol
<SIR_Taco> maybe you should send them one.... ;)
<epsilonorion_> lol
<epsilonorion_> I am placing this on a quadcopter, could just get their gps position and tell it to fly to them
<SIR_Taco> or I guess they could just look at the network manager code....
<epsilonorion_> lol
<epsilonorion_> thanks anyways guys, guess it is time to go back to network manager
<SIR_Taco> works just as well
<epsilonorion_> pretty much
<SIR_Taco> been awhile since I went through that many questions on #Kubuntu :)
<monkeyjuice> most the time its very quiet
<SIR_Taco> I've noticed that lately
<monkeyjuice> ive been hangin out on #freenode ;)
<SIR_Taco> haha
<monkeyjuice> and #ubuntu is to busy
<SIR_Taco> well... there's a good reason for that one
<monkeyjuice> something called unity?
<SIR_Taco> exactly
<monkeyjuice> wow good guess
<markit> I'm reading an article about folder view and "Shelf", seems is not available on 12.04 or again I'm wrong?
<SIR_Taco> looked into it, haven't tried it, don't wish to know enough about it to support it lol
<SIR_Taco> markit: 'self'?
<markit> soundray: http://maketecheasier.com/easy-organization-with-kde-plasma-shelf-widget/2010/11/10
<markit> ops
<markit> SIR_Taco: :)
<SIR_Taco> oh.. shelf lol
<markit> SIR_Taco: FOlder view is Shelf? or is a different widget? I'm confused now
<markit> "With Shelf, you can have launchable icons for anything, organized in nice rows on your workspace" (http://maketecheasier.com/7-ways-to-beautify-your-kde-4-desktop/2010/12/08 paragraph 7)
<SIR_Taco> markit: that is from 2010... I believe it has been replaced with the widget 'quick launch'
<markit> let me see, thanks for the tip
<SIR_Taco> markit: it gives you icons on your taskbar like you would have in windows 7 'pinning to taskbar'
<markit> ah, I've tested it thanks
<markit> is not a widget, but a feature of the taskbar
<markit> mmmm I want to explain how to remove the bad habbit by M$people of the cluttered desktop
<markit> but I need something more effective to group application launcher
<markit> the taskbar is not wide enough ;P
<markit> nor the bottom panel
<skreech_> make a new panel?
<markit> mmm seems there is a package plasma-widget-quickaccess
<markit> there are many additional plasma packages, lol
<SIR_Taco> markit: that's for dolphin... but you could create a directory/folder, put shortcuts to all the programs in it and set that folder as default I guess
<markit> SIR_Taco: it's a way, sure
<SIR_Taco> markit: you want something like the old 'drawers'.... don't know of anything like that than what I've suggested.... maybe someone knows a widget for it?
<markit> SIR_Taco: sorry to bug you, but in this video I see a "news" plasmoid that has the list of "news" I would like to use to show the Newspaper desktop view, any idea? http://youtu.be/8IiSTBTDBas
<markit> it appears after 2-3 seconds of the video
<markit> there is also a "openDesktop" widget on it's right
<clarion_admin> Can someone please tell me how to password protect my widgets so that they can't be moved. 11.10
<clarion_admin> I'm using this as a public computer
<SIR_Taco> markit: it seems there's a widget named "news" which should do what you want... not sure how I missed that one haha
<markit> SIR_Taco: ehm, probably I'm blind... yep, now that you confirm me that exists, I've found myself with the italian translation
<markit> of "news" (notizie)
<SIR_Taco> it's much better than the RSS one
<SIR_Taco> clarion_admin: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=88516
<SIR_Taco> markit: I missed it a few times too
<Daskreech> clarion_admin: You can lock the screen but outside of that look into Kiosk
#kubuntu 2012-08-25
<SIR_Taco> argh... stupid internet connection
<31NABY8HW> I just cannot catch a break on this wifi.  Re-setup network-manager, got wifi configured, got 3g modem configured, now neither will start on bootup
<epsilonorion> seems to be either a power or driver issues.  Works on a soft reboot
<tbruff13> Can anyone help me I am looking for a good calendar program other than the default one. The default one does not remind of appointments I am running Kubuntu 12.04
<sithlord48> you have to have kreminder service running for that to happen
<sithlord48> it should ask when you start the calender the first time or make an appoitment
<tbruff13> sithlord48, can you help me set it up see I also deleted the default calendar and now none of my appointments save
<sithlord48> tbruff13: i can't help you much with that i never use it. i just remember that when you launch kontact or anything that uses that calender  it always puts that in the tray
<tbruff13> sithlord48, can anyone here help me find a program that works better anyway that service does not run on startup and does not remind me. I know how to make it run on startup, but I deleted the default calendar, and now I cannot create a new one
<sithlord48> here all i have to do is start kontact
<tbruff13> ok I will try that out
<sithlord48> and it starts the korginzerreminder
<tbruff13> and maybe just force the service to start on startup
<sithlord48> that might work for you also you iirc need neopmuk and aconidi working
<sithlord48> i think once it starts it will start from that point on. if you ahve to force it you can do it in systemsettings -> start up /shutdown
<sithlord48> once you ahve it in your try you need to right click on it and select enable at start up and enable reminders.
<tbruff13> sithlord48, I am having an issue there is not calendar for me to use the default one has been deleted
<tbruff13> so I cannot save an event4
<tbruff13> I would also like to make it the calendar save to a file that I can backup
<monkeyjuice> tbruff13:  thunderbird has a calander ..
<sithlord48> system settings-> personal infromation shoudl allow you to make a new one.
<tbruff13> monkeyjuice, I know but that is really a heavy program for just a calendar
<monkeyjuice> can sync it to gmail and get it over the web also
<tbruff13> monkeyjuice, okay you sold me can you teach me how to sync it over to google calendar
<monkeyjuice> http://lifehacker.com/399407/how-to-sync-any-desktop-calendar-with-google-calendar
<tbruff13> thanks
<tbruff13> monkeyjuice, can you help me with something
<tbruff13> I have a student email how do I make it work with thunderbird
<monkeyjuice> hmmm
<monkeyjuice> thru a college?
<tbruff13> also where is the calendar in thunderbird
<monkeyjuice> its a addon
<tbruff13> monkeyjuice, okay i will check
<monkeyjuice> imlooking
<tbruff13> monkeyjuice, have you tried sunbird
<tbruff13> you should
<tbruff13> It is just the calander and not the heavy email application
<monkeyjuice> no i have not
<tbruff13> It is also cross platform
<tbruff13> and based on mozilla tech
<monkeyjuice> the addon is called lighting
<monkeyjuice> looking at sunbird ;)
<monkeyjuice> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/lightning/screenshot.html
<tbruff13> thanks
<tbruff13> sunbird has been discontinued no updates
<tbruff13> monkeyjuice, the add-on is in the repos
<diakite> hello
<monkeyjuice> hello
<D-coy> o/
<sksy> list
<killown> why kubuntu aren't making more updates since there is a lot of kde 4.9 bugs fixed
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I'm trying to set up sshd, and I have the ssh package installed, but there's no /etc/sshd_config.  Shouldn't there be a default one?
<samfisher> hi. i have a laptop with kubuntu installed, ati graphic card and i cannot enable the desktop effects
<samfisher> don't know what drivers to use or how to configure them
<thelionroars> is it a hybrid graphics laptop?
<samfisher> hybrid?
<samfisher> no
<samfisher> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9806
<samfisher> this is what i got with lspci
<uglyoldbob> id like to write a script that determines what user is currently using the monitor (ctrl alt f7)
<uglyoldbob> this is part of an lirc setup where i run a program as the user currently logged in (with irexec)
<thelionroars> samfisher unless you have installed the proprietary drivers yourself it will be the open radeon driver.  Are you seeing an error message when trying to enable desktop effects?
<samfisher> thelionroars: no, but they work very bad, taking a lot of time to switch desktops and all
<dj_segfault> Is there a way to either start kubuntu in text mode then start up the graphical environment, or kill it to go back to text mode and start it up again?
<thelionroars> dj_segfault you can choose a console login at the login screen
<dj_segfault> thelionroars: But if I have the login screen then I'm already in the GUI.  If I select it does that kill the GUI?
<thelionroars> yes it does
<dj_segfault> OK, I'll give that a try.  Thanks.
<uglyoldbob> so the who command does not show anybody is using tty7 (which is weird because im using it right now)
<uglyoldbob> same for "w"
<samfisher> thelionroars: where can I find proprietary drivers?
<thelionroars> you can click the K menu button, then Applications > System > Additional Drivers.
<uglyoldbob> i found some bug reports talking about tty7 logins not showing up for the "who" command, however they all talk about lightdm (as far as I can tell that is not used or installed in kubuntu)
<DaemonFC> Is that problem with Rekonq saying that you don't have a default search engine ever going to be fixed?
 * DaemonFC noticed that it was fixed upstream weeks ago
<thelionroars> does anyone use rekonq? I just moved straight to FF on install
<uglyoldbob> i switched to chromium after experiencing ultra frequent crashes for no good reason on rekonq
<uglyoldbob> (which was about an hour)
<samfisher> hi. can desktop effects work on 386 MB video ram?
<samfisher> because they're really slow. i'm using ati proprietary driver
<uglyoldbob> what video card has 386mb ram? thats an odd number
 * gnomefreak doesnt know my mb
 * uglyoldbob wonder if it megahurts
<samfisher> 384 sorry
<Annairea> lol megahurts
<gnomefreak> where do i locate the mb of ati card
<gnomefreak> lspci didnt help
<uglyoldbob> whats the model?
<Annairea> Wow, so many unvoiced users and a couple of operating bots
<samfisher> ati radeon hd 6320
<gnomefreak> AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 245 Processor × 2
<uglyoldbob> gnomefreak: is that a laptop or desktop?
<gnomefreak> desktop
<gnomefreak> if i remembered my model of the pc i would search net for it
<uglyoldbob> well everything i see says it is integrated graphics but nothing mentioned about ram, wikipedia says it has 64m shared memory
<uglyoldbob> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<gnomefreak> my vide card is the hd4200
<gnomefreak> s.vide/video
<gnomefreak> here is the spects page i cant findi it
<Jak_Atackka> Hello! I'm scouring the Linux-related IRC channels of the internet, hoping that someone can help me. I'm trying to configure my bootloader, but for whatever reason it won't save any changes I make to the .cfg file. It's on a separate /boot partition (/dev/sda1), because my motherboard is UEFI-only. Does anybody know how I can set it so changes I make to the /boot partition are permanent?
<shadeslayer> Jak_Atackka: edit /etc/default/grub
<shadeslayer> any changes to /boot/grub/grub.cfg will be overwritten when the bootloader is updated
<shadeslayer> and it picks up the config from /etc/default/grub
<Jak_Atackka> I do, as well as /etc/grub.d/10_linux. However, after forcing grub.cfg to update, it never does
<Jak_Atackka> Now that I look at it, my entire hard drive seems to be in read-only mode
<shadeslayer> ...
<Jak_Atackka> Any idea what would be causing that? When I mount the partitions, I even specify the -w flag
<shadeslayer> no idea really
<shadeslayer> you could remount / as rw for now
<Jak_Atackka> What's the command for that?
<shadeslayer> Jak_Atackka: sudo mount -n -o remount,rw /
<Jak_Atackka> Thanks. I'll try it again
<compaq> hi can anyone tell me how to adjust the sound system is hdmi, video card my ati radeon Mobility HD 4250 HD driver is installed it works PERFECT now, but no settings of multimedia-channel HD and the sound is quite weaker than windows 7 and there was sound and HD audio in kubuntu analog duplex
<shadeslayer> compaq: does kmix not work?
<shadeslayer> kmix shows my thunderbolt sound output, but I've never tried to output sound through it
<compaq> i don't now
<shadeslayer> I ... uh ... don't follow
<DaemonFC> [02:14] <thelionroars> does anyone use rekonq? I just moved straight to FF on install / [02:17] <uglyoldbob> i switched to chromium after experiencing ultra frequent crashes for no good reason on rekonq
 * DaemonFC switches back and forth between Opera, and Firefox on the occasional broken site that needs Firefox
<DaemonFC> there's still one of those I have to deal with a lot, won't even work on Rekonq (my credit card company)
<DaemonFC> yeah, I guess I don't really care what Rekonq is up to other than "I hope it becomes usable in the future"
<DaemonFC> defaulting to it in this state is just embarrassing to Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> DaemonFC: the reason for defaulting was that we couldn't ship Chromium/FF/Chrome on the CD
<shadeslayer> size restraints
<shadeslayer> I'd like to visit web browser defaults for next UDS, so let's see
<shadeslayer> the problem with FF is that upstream is unwilling to accept KDE specific patches in their current form
<DaemonFC> the Webkit KPart for Konqueror works sometimes, but has rough edges
<shadeslayer> plus, they don't simply care because KDE integration is Tier 3 ( or 4, whichever is the lowest )
<DaemonFC> well, Mozilla is a difficult upstream to deal with anyway
<DaemonFC> it's common for a distribution to be carrying hundreds of patches and either work out some deal where they get to still call it Firefox and THunderbird, or just rename it entirely so Mozilla doesn't get a say
<shadeslayer> I think chromium might be a sensible default, but I'm very unsure atm
<DaemonFC> Chromium? It Depends.
<shadeslayer> Well, we most certainly can't ship Chrome :P
<DaemonFC> The built in PDF viewer in Chrome? Who cares? We have Okular for that.
<DaemonFC> Flash will be a problem though
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> can't be distributed on the CD since the PDF renderer is not open sourced
<shadeslayer> and some other internal libs that Google uses
<shadeslayer> there are certain restrictions on what can be shipped on the CD
<DaemonFC> shadeslayer: Is there some way of repackaging pdf.js as a Chromium extension?
<Smurphy> Morning.
<DaemonFC> that's under the X11 license
<shadeslayer> idk .. I'm a web nub
<shadeslayer> mostly C/C++ guy here, dabbled in a bit of python ...
<DaemonFC> officially, you can't use Pepper Flash with Chromium
<DaemonFC> unofficially, you can download the Chrome package, unpack the Flashplayer plugin, and copy it into Chromium's directory
<DaemonFC> it will use it, but it's a violation of Chrome's license to do that
<shadeslayer> DaemonFC: again, no redistributable source for Chrome
<DaemonFC> the other option is to be stuck with Flash 11.2 NPAPI forever
<DaemonFC> blecth
<shadeslayer> which basically means, can't get it into Launchpad
<DaemonFC> Adobe has said they'll apply security updates to it for five years, and the prospects that some actual site will need new features of Flash are low
<DaemonFC> but their quality has gone to hell
<shadeslayer> which is why Google has their own repo's
<DaemonFC> their last security update broke a couple of Flash sites that I know of
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> iirc the last couple of updates have been horrid
<shadeslayer> my flash player used to skip/speed up all the time
<shadeslayer> so I just ditched it
<DaemonFC> I have Opera set to block it by default
<DaemonFC> there's literally 4-5 Flash sites I use
<shadeslayer> likewise
<shadeslayer> DaemonFC: the aim of Kubuntu has always been to showcase KDE Software
<shadeslayer> it doesn't help if one of the most important apps is not a KDE app
<shadeslayer> sure, rekonq isn't perfect
<shadeslayer> but it has tight integration into KDE
<Jak_Atackka> How do you wipe the data on a partition? I'm trying to wipe my /boot partition so I can try reinstalling the bootloader, but dd didn't work
<shadeslayer> uhhhh
<shadeslayer> are you sure you want to do that?
<Jak_Atackka> I'm using a LIve CD to boot
<shadeslayer> install gparted
<shadeslayer> and run kdesudo gparted
<shadeslayer> should give you a nice graphical interface to repartition stuff
<shadeslayer> and format partitions and what not
<Jak_Atackka> I have gparted on a live CD. Would that work?
<shadeslayer> syre
<shadeslayer> *sure
<shadeslayer> just run kdesudo gparted
<shadeslayer> I think I'll go and sleep now
<shadeslayer> ciao
<Jak_Atackka> Night
<uglyoldbob> is there a bug filed for programs like who not showing tty7 logins? I saw one for ubuntu regarding lightdm but i don't think that one applies (unless kubuntu 12 uses lightdm)
<chirag_d_gr8> today installed kubuntu :)
<chirag_d_gr8> my core temperature is at 70 C when idle whereas in windows 7 it was about 45. Is this normal?
<chirag_d_gr8> acpi -V command shows 69 degree C
<decci>  I am using puppet for configuring puppet through https://github.com/example42/puppet-jboss I am encountering this issu http://pastebin.com/S67JqmSK
<chirag_d_gr8> when i type grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-2.6.* in terminal it shows no such file or directory
<Wenzel_> hello, sorry for disturbing, but how can I report a bug about Kubuntu ?
<Wenzel_> found it, it's ok !
<chirag_d_gr8> if i use dedicated gpu, will it improve my power efficiency?
<thelionroars> chirag_d_gr8 if you are using the latest kubunu, you are looking for the wrong kernel version
<thelionroars> we are up to Linux kernel 3
<chirag_d_gr8> i am using ubuntu 12.04. My idle core temperature is 75 degree C
<thelionroars> chirag_d_gr8 you want the integrated card to save power. try echo "OFF"| sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<chirag_d_gr8> command not found
<chirag_d_gr8> hmm it shows OFF
<thelionroars> yeah it will echo off to you too
<thelionroars> but you should see the temps go down
<chirag_d_gr8> thelionroars: you are a hero :)
<chirag_d_gr8> thelionroars: by the way, if i want to get my previous settings back, what should i type?
<thelionroars> chirag_d_gr8 A full list of commands is available at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics   Also, you will need to reenter the command on reboot, so you might want to look at some solutions that are around. I've been to lazy so far
<chirag_d_gr8> To avoid any undesirable result, will this command work? echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<chirag_d_gr8> thelionroars: that command is not working it is showing permission denied even when i add sudo before echo
<thelionroars> add it after the >
<chirag_d_gr8> thelionroars: nothing happened. I still cannot get back to previous settings.
<chirag_d_gr8> it was executed but no o/p
<thelionroars> you will have to play around with it, I have not gotten around to trying to switch it. I think the last 3 commands on the page are what you want if you wish to switch between them. If you want to reverse the command I posted, use the first command
<chirag_d_gr8> thelionroars: i cannot reverse that command. Anything i type gives no output. I think reboot will fix this
<thelionroars> chriag_d_gr8 yes, absolutely. As I said, to turn off the card on reboot you will need to reissue the command. There might be a better solution around
<chirag_d_gr8> thelionroars: you saved my day and my tour of linux :D i was about to remove it due poor power mgmt thanks a lot
<thelionroars> np, enjoy ;)
<sempai> re
<chirag_d_gr8> thelionroars: one more favour. Do you know a something that will return whether i am using integrated or dedicated graphics and toggle accordingly? i am planning to make a script file
<thelionroars> chirag_d_gr8 last command on the page I linked
<Mamarok> chirag_d_gr8: there is no such tool currently for Linux
<chirag_d_gr8> thelionroars: yea right thanks again
<thelionroars> yeah sorry it will do the first part. There are solutions around for choosing at boot, I haven't tried any yet
<chirag_d_gr8> thelionroars: A general linux query. When i made a shell script executable which requires admin password, will that execute with a single click? i cannot execute on clicking it and shows a little red bar over it
<thelionroars> chirag_d_gr8 try setting the permissions by right clicking it if you are in the gui and selecting properties
<chirag_d_gr8> I have set owner, group can read n write, others can read and checked the is executable box
<thelionroars> chirag_d_gr8 I'm not sure, try running it from the command line with sudo. Or Alt + F2, kdesu nautilus and try running it that way
<thelionroars> *kdesu dolphin, sorry
<chirag_d_gr8> what is the keyboard shortcut to open konsole?
<ralle> yo
<goodtime> lo
<almigi> I've noticed this on a few recent distros when using KDE (Kubuntu, Mageia, and Sabayon).  I have a wired connection for Internet, and periodically, I'll appear to lose connectivity.
<almigi> It doesn't matter what browser I use (firefox, chromium, konqueror, rekonq) but I'll have periods of a few minutes where I can't seem to access anything
<dmatt> almigi: if all distros run on the same hw, this might be some driver issue
<almigi> dmatt: that's what I'm thinking.  I don't think it's a KDE thing, as I haven't used gnome for any great length of time recently.  I will say that Kororra was the only distro I used recently without that problem
<almigi> and I'm thinking that because of their Fedora base, I might have gotten an update faster with them
<almigi> (i.e. they're already sending out kernel 3.5)
<dmatt> have you tested connecting to different wired connection?
<dmatt> when I had problems with wired connection, router was the culprit always
<dmatt> especially torrent choke it up very easily
<almigi> no... this is on my desktop....no other wired connection to use.
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<dougl> BluesKaj, hello, how are you?
<BluesKaj> hi dougl , I'm fine , and you ?
<dougl> not too bad... the latest cups 1.5.3 updates in kubuntu fixed my printer issues - so I am pretty happy :)
<snele_> Android ICS theme in Kubuntu! Pure sexynesssss! :) :) :)
<snele_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip63ZT8Gx9Q&feature=plcp
<dougl> less than 2 weeks down time and only on the linux - osx and winblows worked out of the box.
<BluesKaj> dougl, cool , glad to heat that...I'm about to put an HP printer back in servic esoon
<dougl> BluesKaj, HP - nice printers but how do you afford the ink cartriges... lol
<dougl> err - HP... that one have the printhead as part of the replaceable cartrige?
<BluesKaj> dougl, we just print with black
<dougl> that is not too bad...
<BluesKaj> no the printhead is separate
<dougl> makes it a bit better then
<dougl> we were using an epson ink jet and the head was clogging up between uses and we'd waste half our ink getting the printhead clean and then run out of in the next print job... was crazy wasting ink... broke down and got a very light duty colour laser for 120...
<dougl> in = ink
<dougl> all 4 colours of toner 170.00 cdn, so if I can get 2 years out of all of them I will be happy (depending on usage - 2 students in the house)
<BluesKaj> we're home users so there's not a lot of printing going on here
<markit> hi, I want to create a link to a file, I can do with drag and drop, but seems not with copy, change directory, right click and... I've only "Paste One File", am I missing something?
<dougl> same here - hence the clogged/dried out print head... on line bill paying reciept every 2 weeks and high school project every 2 months and university crap about every 2 or 3 months... so I think 2 years life span is do-able
<customlinks> How can I configure a shell script to run when I click a link in e.g. Okular?
<customlinks> The shell script should get the URL/file name as an argument.
<customlinks> KDE has some place where it can configure for all applications supposedly how it is opened, except it doesn't really seem to work.
<dougl> markit, sounds like you are doing it right - where do you want to copy from/to?
<markit> well, i.e. from documents to image
<markit> or whatever, I can copy without problems
<markit> but when I right click on the destination I don't have "paste a link" or whatever I should have
<dougl> markit, I know how to do it from a command line?
<dougl> can you use that?
<markit> dougl: I know how to do from command line, my users don't ;P
<tsimpson> markit: don't choose copy, instead navigate to the directory you want the link in, right-click and choose Create New -> Basic link to file or directory
<dougl> ah!!!
<markit> tsimpson: and then manual type the title and the path?????
<markit> they are M$ users, and in any case create a link should be trivial like copy a file
<markit> in fact with drag and drop is easy
<tsimpson> markit: you type in the link name, but you can use the GUI to select the file/directory
<tsimpson> markit: there's a small tool-button icon next to the "Enter path of the file or directory" input line
<markit> tsimpson: I know, but is not a good way, belive me
<tsimpson> why?
<markit> with drag and drop you can copy or create a link
<markit> with copy and paste you have 2 different ways, one very "obscure" and that makes you re-select the file
<markit> (because for sure the user has been in the source dir, then moved to the destination, and now has to enter that obscure option and re-search for the source file, madness!)
<tsimpson> if you want to create a link, you do not want to "copy", so don't choose copy
<tsimpson> creating a link is there so you don't have to copy, after all
<markit> tsimpson: this is a way of thinking that is for developers not for users
<tsimpson> no, it's a clear distinction
<markit> technical, not logical
<markit> I want to put something from here to there, and there has to be a link
<tsimpson> for those that don't care about the distinction, they can just copy/paste
<markit> that's the way people are used to think, you like it or not
<tsimpson> if they want a link, they know they don't want to copy
<markit> a) you have to put the link name
<tsimpson> the only reason "normal" people don't get the distinction is because windows took 20 years to implement links
<markit> b) you can do to 20 files you selected
<markit> etc
<markit> tsimpson: you have to surrender the fact that there is a "common habit" to comply with
<tsimpson> not really, just because people know one way doesn't mean that you have to twist the meanings of the terms
<markit> also the fact that if I drag the program icon to the desktop I've a plasmoid, while if I drag it to a folder view I've a file link is a technical difference, that confuses the user
<tsimpson> for people who have no idea of what a link is, they usually won't touch "link"
<markit> tsimpson: you are at "implementation level", not logical level
<tsimpson> not really, I'm speaking about cultural differences, not implementation
<markit> I suggest you Alan Cooper "About Face" or "the innmates are running the asylum"
<markit> in any case, now I know the answer is "no, can't be done that way" :)
<tsimpson> in the implementation you can choose symlink, hard-link, .desktop (shortcut), all are different :)
<markit> tsimpson: they should remove the possibility to create links with drag and drop, if you are right
<tsimpson> why?
<markit> because is like copy
<customlinks> What is this even supposed to mean? "in an application based on the contents of the URL"
<markit> instead I want to create a link
<markit> you told me so :)
<customlinks> Does it magically read my brain to figure out what it needs to do?
<tsimpson> you can create links with drag-and-drop, or via the context-menu (in the destination)
<customlinks> Who was drunk enough to think that was a good idea?
<customlinks> I am an expert computer user and although I have a very good guess as to what it means, it's stupid.
<BluesKaj> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<markit> tsimpson: but if I can't create links with copy / paster, the same "wrong way" is with drag and drop
<tsimpson> customlinks: do you mean content type? rather than content?
<markit> OR, you have to let me create them with copy and paste too
<customlinks> tsimpson: I copy pasted that from a UI element of systemsettings.
<customlinks> tsimpson: in fact, I had to type it over, because copy pasting doesn't work.
<customlinks> tsimpson: which is another huge flaw.
<tsimpson> customlinks: I'd suggest filing a bug report about confusing text
<customlinks> tsimpson: do you have any idea how I can just pass the URL/file which it wants to open to some shell script?
<customlinks> tsimpson: I just do not understand this system.
<customlinks> KDE is supposed to be configurable.
<tsimpson> markit: so you basically want to eg select one or more file/directory, then right click somewhere else, and have the option "create link(s)" in addition to "paste (N) file(s)"?
<markit> tsimpson: that could be an user case
<markit> I'm creating some tutorials about kde, I want to show how is much simpler than M$, but for liks seems not the case
<tsimpson> customlinks: as I recall, for opening (web) links, you can just put the location of the script in Default Applications from System Settings
<customlinks> tsimpson: that doesn't work.
<tsimpson> customlinks: I actually use a script that detects which web browser I have open and uses that, or else launches my default
<customlinks> tsimpson: there must be some difference.
<tsimpson> markit: try creating a link in Windows, without opening a DOS shell that is ;)
<customlinks> tsimpson: I did nano ~/bin/foobar && chmod ~/bin/foobar
<customlinks> tsimpson: and I had #!/bin/bash<newline> echo hello > ~/foobar
<markit> tsimpson: you select a file, right click, copy, go to destination, right click, create a link (or something like that, I'm M$-free since long time)
<tsimpson> customlinks:  did you use "chmod +x" or just "chmod"?
<customlinks> tsimpson: then clicking on a link in okular should work.
<customlinks> tsimpson: chmod +x
<tsimpson> markit: that's a short-cut, rather than a link, but we're in the implementation detail again :)
<customlinks> tsimpson: what the system should do is give some kind of feedback.
<tsimpson> customlinks: where did you set ~/bin/foobar to open links from?
<markit> tsimpson: exactly, if you want I can rephrase the question with "how create shortcut with dophind using copy/paste" if you feel more confortable ;)
<customlinks> tsimpson: default applications-> webbrowser
<customlinks> tsimpson: I even created a launcher which called the shell script
<customlinks> tsimpson: so?
<tsimpson> customlinks: I'd suggest trying to run the script directly, see what is does. then run it from the run-command (Alt-F2) dialog and see if that still works
<customlinks> tsimpson: that works.
<tsimpson> customlinks: as my default application -> web browser , I just have "/home/tsimpson/bin/detect-browser", and that has always worked
<customlinks> tsimpson: without the quotes?
<customlinks> tsimpson: what rights does it have?
<customlinks> tsimpson: but the real problem here is that it just silently fails.
<tsimpson> markit: what exactly do you mean by "using copy/paste", what procedure do the use do and where are the "missing parts" that you'd want?
<customlinks> Why does silently failing code even enter the code base?
<tsimpson> customlinks: no quotes, and my script is 775 (rwxrwxr-x)
<markit> tsimpson: is just have it behave like M$crapware, where you copy from source, go to destination, right click and, AFAIR, you can paste the file or create a link
<markit> (btw, I'm trying to export the tutorial with kdenlive, but I'm a lot of problems with audio... sometime out of sync, now with some missing parts... I'm re-exporting without stressing this pc now, maybe was some sort of latency in I/O)
<tsimpson> markit: then you want a feature in the context-menu similar to "Create link", you'd need to send a feature request
<markit> (btw, I'm not happy with all this multimedia stuff, seems a nightmare of options and bad behaviour of some programs / mix of formats)
<customlinks> tsimpson: why 775 and not 700?
<tsimpson> markit: I found that recording the audio after the video (and maybe writing a script) is helpful with those issues
<customlinks> tsimpson: try changing it to 700 on your machine.
<tsimpson> customlinks: because I'm the only one in my group
<customlinks> tsimpson: sure, but try it anyway please.
<markit> tsimpson: you mean do the stuff and then "comment"? do you know by chance how export the audio from a file and then re-import? I would love to noise-reduce it with audacity
<customlinks> tsimpson: because for me that doesn't work, 775 does work.
<tsimpson> customlinks: 700 works here too
<customlinks> tsimpson: must be gremlins in my machine then.
<customlinks> tsimpson: thank you for your help.
<tsimpson> markit: yes, comment while watching back the video, that's what I did anyway. I recall using ffmpeg and mencoder, but it's been a few years since I've done that
<tsimpson> customlinks: sounds strange indeed
 * BluesKaj wonders if there's a way make alsa link to flash-audio on websites without pulseaudio ...it used to work in 11.04 , hasn't since
<BluesKaj> on my setup at least
<Peace-> BluesKaj: have you tried to set alsa.conf?
<Peace-> maybe some parameters do the job
<Peace-> could do
<BluesKaj> I haven't found any commands or know any, that i can add to alsa.conf to do it , Peace-
<BluesKaj> Peace-, do you mean /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<customlinks> BluesKaj: why would you want to do that?
<customlinks> In fact, running PulseAudio is just asking for problems.
<tsimpson> you're likely running pulse in the background, even if you don't know it
<BluesKaj> not a pulseaudio fan, but since installing a pci soundcard alsa no longer links to webaudio , hence the need for pulse , whicj I coinsider an unecessary extra layer of audio processing
<SIR_Taco> argh... not sure what that was all about haha
<BluesKaj> pulse does a great job of linking everything tho , so i mostly use the spdif digital passthru to my audio amp for the best possible audio
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco, , that's what it's about ...is it clear ?
<SIR_Taco> like the hokey-pokey?
<customlinks> tsimpson: I am not.
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, I know whether or not pulseaudio is installed on my setup
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: well it's part of the kubuntu-desktop task (and others), so it should be installed by default on recent releases (can't remember exactly when it came in)
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, around 9.04 i think
<tsimpson> sounds about right, the main difference with KDE is that it just uses phonon, and phonon then goes through pulse
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, in my case , it's a necessary , but unwanted guest :)
<SIR_Taco> which then goes through alsa.... lol
<tsimpson> <balmer>abstraction!, abstraction!, abstraction!</balmer>
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco, pulse rides on top of alsa , one can still run audio without it it in most cases , just webaudio needs the pulse link
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: yes, I know
<kubuntu_> Hi, did some search on the web but didn't find the answer. I had a trouble with my kubuntu, couldn't start at all. So I start by a live cd and I want to write into my old part. Do you know how to connect as an another user that's not into the actuel unix?
<em> kubuntu_: do you mean to connect to the Kubuntu machine, from a non Linux machine elsewhere?
<em> kubuntu_: You could install openssh-server to kubuntu and then put putty on the windows machine.
<kubuntu_> em: No, it's difficult to explain :P I have one harddisk with kubuntu on my computer, set with the user cooper. But I can't start on it so I start the computer from a live-cd kubuntu. I just want to save my data. But the access is denied :S
<pepperjack> kubuntu_: if you mean you want to boot from a livecd on same pc and repair you normally do that by chrooting into the partition after boot. if youjust want to grab the data you can mount and copy it
<kubuntu_> pepperjack: Is there a way to repair? Nice, gonna try. Is that I want, copy it but I have too big folder and i want to modify before copying, is that possible?
<pepperjack> this is an ubuntu link but something similar to this assuming the problem you are having is with grub http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<pepperjack> if you just want to modify and copy folder contents I'd think you could just boot into the livecd and mount the partition. you could then delete what you want and transfer the rest
<kubuntu_> pepperjack: Thank you, you fix my problem :D Very kind of you. Have a good day pepperjack.
<coder27> Hello. I'm trying to install (boot) kubuntu 12.04 from USB stick. There is no wired connection available there, only wireless. The system hangs on boot.  Is it generally possible to boot from live CD w/o network?
<coder27> I can see live mouse cursor and splitted gear with row of blinking dots under it. Althoug the dots have stopped blinking already.
<uglyoldbob> anybody know what I have to do in order to see tty7 with the "who" program ?
<whatewer> guys can someone help me? I want to use mobile broadband to conect to internet then when i set it up and click on it to connect window show up with settings
<whatewer> guys can anyone help me?
<uglyoldbob> what problem are you having?
<whatewer> i want to use mobile broadband but when i set it up and connect it show me conection settings window
<SIR_Taco> whatewer:  which wireless provider?
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: what are you trying to do exactly? the 'who' program lets you know who is logged in and where
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: do you just want to see X.org output?
<nandhu> hi is it possible to make an application to not show up in LXDE panel (system tray)
<SIR_Taco> nandhu: I believe you right click on the panel (not the application icon) and click 'add/remove panel items' or something along those lines
<SIR_Taco> haven't used LXDE in a long time
<nandhu> ok may be in other thing
<nandhu> because i have an small pyton application which i am running in start up
<nandhu> and that is always showing in the system tray in all LXDE and other normal ubuntu panels also
<nandhu> is it possible to hide it running form system tray
<Smurphy> Anybody also has issues with the kscreensaver package from the ppa-servers ? KDE 4.8.5 version ?
<SIR_Taco> nandhu: what about running it in the background? put a space after your command to run your script, then type &
<nandhu> ok will try
<nandhu> i tried it is actually running in backgroun in a terminal
<nandhu> but in sytem try
<nandhu> it shows still
<nandhu> that is it is showing in the bottom of the panel as a application if i click that it gets minimized
<SIR_Taco> nandhu: I'm not aware of a way to run a program but not have it show in your taskbar
<nandhu> for example i will tell one thing  (system-config-printer)
<nandhu> when we type it in the terminal it will run and if you add in a start up it will run when your computer starts up
<nandhu> as it is running it will be showing in the system try so when you cilck the application name in system tray it gets minimized right? is it possible to hide that particular application no to show in system tray
<SIR_Taco> nandhu: might be a question to ask in #lxde (like I said, I haven't used lxde in a long time)
<nandhu> thanks
<TheLordOfTime> he could ask in #lubuntu, they use LXDE, don't they, SIR_Taco?
<SIR_Taco> TheLordOfTime: yea, I suppose you're right... hadn't thought of that at the time ;)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<SIR_Taco> it's more of a DE based question than a distro question though
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> it might actually be a functionality question and not DE-based.
<SIR_Taco> well.. either channel will know more than me about LXDE :P
<TheLordOfTime>  /w 2
<TheLordOfTime> whoops :P
<nandhu> thanks i am also going to ask in lubuntu
<SIR_Taco> seems lightdm has decided to start working properly for me now
<phunyguy> So I went to Kubuntu with high expectations, but how in the heck can I get my iPhone 4s to play nice?
<phunyguy> I like Shotwell under reg Ubuntu, so I installed that, but I can't get it to see pics on the iPhone.
<phunyguy> and Amarok won't see the device
<Smurphy> phunyguy: Apple encryptes the hard disk on the iphone using a new IOS release. You won't be able to use it undre linux.
<phunyguy> Smurphy: that is untrue.  It worked fine under regular Ubuntu.
<Smurphy> didn't for me. Trie them all.
<phunyguy> unless this change is within the last month or so.
<Smurphy> should not me thinks.
<phunyguy> let me go try on my other ubuntu box
<phunyguy> worked.
<phunyguy> music cant be changed/added/removed, but that is a database incompatibility
<phunyguy> but pics always worked, and stull do under shotwell/reg ubuntu
<phunyguy> still*
<phunyguy> just not Kubuntu.
<Smurphy> weird. What you using on ubuntu ?
<Smurphy> banshee ?
<phunyguy> music works under rhythymbox/banshee, in reg ubuntu, but not under amarok with kubuntu
<phunyguy> for access and playback
<Smurphy> can confirm that. My iPod Touch 4G won't work with Amarok
<phunyguy> i think amarok may need a plugin
<phunyguy> but that isnt my issue
<phunyguy> I want to manage my pics.
<Smurphy> these do work on my side.
<Smurphy> it's just the Music stuff that does not work here.
<phunyguy> LOL.
<phunyguy> ok wth.
<phunyguy> now it works.
<phunyguy> was getting an error about not being able to retrieve thumbs.
<phunyguy> yeah the music stuff is a database incompatibility with libimobiledevice
<phunyguy> it cant manipulate the DB on iOS 5
<Smurphy> looks like.
<Smurphy> you know which version of libimobiledevice runs on plain ubuntu ?
<phunyguy> it can add the music to the device, but not the database
<phunyguy> no this doesnt work on reg ubuntu either
<phunyguy> was just saying
<TheLordOfTime> Smurphy:  probably the same version in Kubuntu, i'd bet you, they share repos...
<TheLordOfTime> !info libimobiledevice precise
<ubottu> Package libimobiledevice does not exist in precise
<Smurphy> guess so too. But I still can't use my iPod Touch 4G ... :}
<SIR_Taco> !info libmobiledevice3
<ubottu> Package libmobiledevice3 does not exist in precise
<SIR_Taco> hmm
<Smurphy> have only libmobiledevice2 here.
<Smurphy> it's also not in mdeibuntu.
 * TheLordOfTime opens up an apt-cache on his server
<SIR_Taco> !info libimobiledevice3
<ubottu> Package libimobiledevice3 does not exist in precise
<Smurphy> !info libimobiledevice2
<ubottu> libimobiledevice2 (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-4 (precise), package size 56 kB, installed size 175 kB
<SIR_Taco> lol
<SIR_Taco> well it's 3 in Quantal anyway
<TheLordOfTime> !info libimobiledevice3 quantal
<ubottu> Package libimobiledevice3 does not exist in quantal
<Smurphy> lol
<TheLordOfTime> !info libimobiledevice2 quantal
<ubottu> libimobiledevice2 (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-4 (quantal), package size 56 kB, installed size 175 kB
<phunyguy> owned.
<phunyguy> *srug*
<phunyguy> *shrug**
<Smurphy> I'll go kill some zombies. Cya later maybe :)
<phunyguy> aahh, yeah its still giving me issue
<phunyguy> cant import pics, says it cant lock the camera
<phunyguy> Unspecified Error (-1)
<uglyoldbob> SIR_Taco: the who command doesn't show any logins for tty7 (when there is one - me). I need the information for a script to work correctly
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: is X running on tty7?
<uglyoldbob> yes (ctrl+alt+f7 takes me to X)
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: even with 'who -a' ?
<uglyoldbob> i see tty1-6, some pts/number, run-level 2, system-boot
<uglyoldbob> no tty7
<SIR_Taco> strange
<SIR_Taco> which ttys is your user logged into?\
<uglyoldbob> well, who shows im using pts/6, pts/0, and pts/3 (i have one instance of konsole open which is pts/3)
<uglyoldbob> pts/6 is me over ssh from another computer
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: is it possible that kdm uses a pseudo terminal to log you in then? I haven't really looked into it before\
<uglyoldbob> i suppose its possible, but makes it not possible to see which user is currently using the display
<uglyoldbob> (i have multiple users set up)
<uglyoldbob> there are bug reports about tty logins not showing, but it was ubuntu and lightdm
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: my machine using lightdm shows my user using tty7.... my machine with kdm doesn't list tty7 as being used
<uglyoldbob> hmm, so how would i determine what user is currently using the x server (it could even be no user if showing the login screen)
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: you could use ' ps -u | grep Xorg'
<uglyoldbob> that just shows me the grep process
<uglyoldbob> i need something that can work with irexec
<SIR_Taco> hmmm
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: can't think of a nice way to do it, other than greping ps for a running process to find the user that it belongs to (X will likely belong to root), but you could find something like /usr/bin/startkde (the assumption is that the user can't be using another DE)
<uglyoldbob> is there a way to start an instance of irexec for a user when they login, and to stop it when they stop using the display?
<uglyoldbob> or if they lock the screen (manually or automatically), or somebody does a switch user and creates a new session
<SIR_Taco> http://web.physics.ucsb.edu/~taro/comp/res/debian/OnKDELoginAndLogout.html
<uglyoldbob> so, (grep aux | grep kdm) show "root      1285  0.0  0.0  26840  1220 ?        Ss   Aug22   0:00 kdm"
<SIR_Taco> yes, root controls kdm and X, but your user controls KDE
<uglyoldbob> it shows the terminal for kdm as '?'
<uglyoldbob> is that normal
<uglyoldbob> if i have two users run a program with irexec, then for the system to work properly one user must logout before the other logs in (which i don't like), otherwise all active users will do their action for the button press
<uglyoldbob> does "switch user" cause the currently active session to run a lock script somewhere
<SIR_Taco> so you have a main box, with multiple connections, running separate remotes. You want user A not to affect user B?
<uglyoldbob> well, i have a box and multiple could log in at the system (not remote)
<uglyoldbob> remote logins should have nothing to do with irexec unless also logged into X at the comptuer
<SIR_Taco> no, I mean multiple remote controls... is irexec not for remote controls?
<SIR_Taco> as in you're using it with lirc
<uglyoldbob> yes
<uglyoldbob> but each user will have the same remote
<SIR_Taco> but you want different commands per user?
<uglyoldbob> so i only want one user to run irexec at a time
<uglyoldbob> yes
<SIR_Taco> why not use a config file in ~/.lircrc for each user?
<uglyoldbob> because irexec doesn't look at them
<uglyoldbob> from /etc/init.d/lirc "start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/bin/irexec -- -d /etc/lirc/lircrc < /dev/null"
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: then why not remove irexec from your startup, then have it load in ~/.kde/Autostart which (if you don't start it with any options) will default to the current users .lircrc configuration
<uglyoldbob> irexec runs as root, so ~ would be roots home directory
<uglyoldbob> perhaps this (https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=61217) and this (http://web.physics.ucsb.edu/~taro/comp/res/debian/OnKDELoginAndLogout.html) ?
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: what if you remove '-- -d /etc/lirc/lircrc < /dev/null' from your lirc startup command... that should stop it using the global lircrc, and use the current users' ~/.lircrc
<uglyoldbob> only if i can get irexec to run as the individual users (and only have one of those instances at a time), but i still want the irexec that uses the global lircrc
<uglyoldbob> so, one irexec as root, one irexec as the current user
<SIR_Taco> ok, maybe I'm not fully understanding the problem here. Is this a mythtv type box?\
<uglyoldbob> yes
<uglyoldbob> i might have to do the same with lircrcd now that i think about it
<SIR_Taco> this is what I've gathered from what you've explained (correct me if I'm wrong): You have a media box, attached to a network, you're streaming media to other machines. When one user hits, for instance, 'next' it's affecting other users currently view media?
<uglyoldbob> no, this is only concerning users physically using the monitor,keyboard, and mouse that is directly connected to the box
<SIR_Taco> ok... so where is the conflict?
<uglyoldbob> well here is an example scenario
<uglyoldbob> user bigmac logs in and does some stuff with the remote (instances of lircrcd and irexec are started as their user)
<SIR_Taco> ok
<uglyoldbob> user roastbeef comes along and does a "switch user" to login, (instances of lircrcd and irexec for bigmac should stop, and start for bigmac)
<uglyoldbob> i mean start for roastbeef
<SIR_Taco> ok
<uglyoldbob> when roastbeef logs out, irexec and lircrcd under his username should stop
<uglyoldbob> and when bigmac unlocks his screen, they should start again under his username
<uglyoldbob> (when a program starts as that user, it also uses their config file located in ~)
<uglyoldbob> i dont have any of those things in place right now
<uglyoldbob> just irexec and lircrcd that run as root and use /etc/lirc/lircrc
<uglyoldbob> so i need a script that runs on login, logout, lock screen, and unlock screen (i also need the username those actions are for)
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: but when you use the 'switch users', you're not actually loging out, so the processes for user 'bigmac' will still be running (but sleeping). When 'roastbeef' logs in it should start a new user instance of lirc and irexec and run their configurations or use the global.
<SIR_Taco> what's the symptom of the problem I guess is what I'm asking
<uglyoldbob> wouldn't a sleeping irexec process for the inactive (but still logged in) user still respond to button presses of the remote ?
<SIR_Taco> it shouldn't
<uglyoldbob> hmm well ill add the login/logout and see what affect it has
<enzo> hello
<enzo> I have a strange thing, after upgrading some stuff, my network manager doesn't work anymore, it doesn't configure the network interface
<enzo> I have now to add the line "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to my /etc/network/interfaces to make my network work, But I have an error on my network manager
<enzo> any idea ?
<SIR_Taco> enzo: which kubuntu version?
<enzo> 12.04
<SIR_Taco> what error do you get?
<enzo> If i don't configure /etc/network/interfaces on my own, I've no network at all, except the loopback
<SIR_Taco> ifconfig shows no lan0? or equivalent
<SIR_Taco> sorry, eth0
<enzo> it showns only lo
<uglyoldbob> well now i need to find out what to set the DISPLAY environment variable to so starting a program will use the users display
<enzo> And i can see this http://screencast.com/t/xbJ6dFzpWk SIR_Taco
<enzo> and with full info: http://screencast.com/t/ySRtdGJIY
<enzo> (sorry it's in french, but it says: state of the connection: not managed)
<uglyoldbob> nevermind i think i figured it out
<uglyoldbob> i forgot to change export DISPLAY=:1 to export DISPLAY=$DISP
<enzo> brb
<uglyoldbob> ok i just tested it and i definitely need to add shutdown actions when screen lock and unlock happens
<kkerwin> Hi. I have a file whose ownership is listed as "nobody, nogroup". I cannot open it, and I cannot chown it, even with sudo.
<enzo> well it works now, i've configured the network manager to not restrict configuration to eth0, actually it only configures eth0
<enzo> well nevermind, it works now :)
<SIR_Taco> enzo: good to hear (and my French reading isn't that bad haha)
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: I have no idea how you'd catch lock and unlock actions in KDE
<uglyoldbob> hmm, im sure there's a (possibly complicated) way to do it
<enzo> et bien parfait SIR_Taco si tu comprends aisément le français pour aider les frenchies :)
<SIR_Taco> enzo: yes, but not enough to insult anyone with my French grammar to type/speak in it :P
<SIR_Taco> kkerwin: samba share?
<kkerwin> SIR_Taco: Currently on an NFS share, but it was converted from Samba, yes.
<enzo> thanks for your help, bye
<SIR_Taco> kkerwin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto have you read through this? it addresses the potential problems of 'nobody' 'nogroup'
<uglyoldbob> ill just document what im doing so others might find it useful
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: good idea
<kkerwin> SIR_Taco: Hrm. I thought for sure that I had fixed that...
<uglyoldbob> not sure where i would post it, but ill figure that out later
<kkerwin> Must have gotten changed back over when I upgraded the server software...
<kkerwin> SIR_Taco: Ok. I figured out an alternate solution. My thanks.
<SIR_Taco> kkerwin: not a problem
<uglyoldbob> i found http://stackoverflow.com/questions/928703/run-a-script-at-unlock but i dont have a krunner_lock binary
<uglyoldbob> kscreenlocker it appears
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: not sure... maybe ask the KDE devs if there's some sort of flag that you can track
<uglyoldbob> so im downloaded the "source package" for kdebase-workspace-bin which has the kscreenlocker binary (i don't see any source code in it)
<uglyoldbob> well there is a /usr/share/kde4/apps/kscreenlocker/kscreenlocker.notifyrc with "Action=" lines
<SIR_Taco> ok... what about: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=62005
<uglyoldbob> where do i find the source code? im looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace/files/head:/debian
<uglyoldbob> sure would be nice if there was a ~/.kde/lock_screen and ~/.kde/unlock_screen (similar to ~/.kde/Autostart and ~/.kde/shutdown)
<SIR_Taco> yes it would be... might be something to suggest to the KDE devs
<SIR_Taco> shouldn't be a huge deal to make that happen, if they believe it's a good feature
<uglyoldbob> so how might i go about doing that (and possibly submitting a patch to accomplish that?) [also, in what universe do i find the source code for /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kscreenlocker?)
<uglyoldbob> im trying #kubuntu-devel
<SIR_Taco> uglyoldbob: good idea
<SIR_Taco> are we going to have a different 'software centre' app for every Kubuntu release?
<SIR_Taco> what's the point of 'apper' ? It's a replacement/update of the depreciated KPackageKit, which was replaced by Muon. Both have their pros and cons... but why not try and help out an already supported/standard manager?
<phiscribe> endless pursuit of user friendliness?
<SIR_Taco> or the eternal sunshine of the spotless mind?
<phiscribe> i never watched that
<SIR_Taco> it's a quote also.... :P   But I find that Muon seems more user friendly than Apper
<SIR_Taco> having said that... the point is more the name than the UI.... over the last few releases, it seems that the package GUI changes not only in format, look, and feel, but in name aswell
<phiscribe> eh i use apt or sometimes synaptic still, browse once in a blue moon in muon
<SIR_Taco> phiscribe: yes, so do I... but I'm thinking 'Joe User' upgrades to new release... goes through his normal motions of finding new software.... doesn't work... confused
<phiscribe> probably true, though confusion is a initiation ritual in some of all this
<SIR_Taco> maybe... but it probably shouldn't be
<uglyoldbob> ok, so there is an option, per user that can achieve part of what i had mind but is still effective. from the gui, use system settings, application and system notifications, event source screen saver, screen un/locked, run command
<uglyoldbob> from the shell, modify ~/.kde/share/config/kscreenlocker.notifyrc
<Jak_Atackka> Hello! I need some help with UEFI. My hard drive is not being recognized by the EFI shell, making booting the hard drive impossible
<Jak_Atackka> Does anybody know how to make EFI recognize the hard drive, or why it's not being recognized in the first place?
<SIR_Taco> Jak_Atackka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Setting_up_GRUB2_.28U.29EFI
<Jak_Atackka> Followed the instructions over a dozen times, to no avail
<Jak_Atackka> Wait, apparently there is no device.map
<Jak_Atackka> How do I generate that?
<uglyoldbob> double check all connections/cables to the hard drive?
<Jak_Atackka> Yep. The UEFI menu recognizes the hard drive, but the EFI shell doesn't
<SIR_Taco> Jak_Atackka: and you made an UEFI partition?
<Jak_Atackka> Yes, all under /boot. I've read in some places that you can boot from the /boot partition and in other places that you need a separate UEFI and /boot partition. Is this my problem?
<SIR_Taco> Jak_Atackka: From reading a few posts, it would seem that's your problem. But I haven't installed on a EFI system before
#kubuntu 2012-08-26
<Jak_Atackka> Okay, apparently I can fix the missing device.map problem with the command grub-mkdevicemap, but every time I try to run it the command isn't found
<SIR_Taco> Jak_Atackka: which version of grub do you have?
<Jak_Atackka> Grub 2
<SIR_Taco> Jak_Atackka: what does 'grub-setup --version' say?
<Jak_Atackka> Just a sec
<Jak_Atackka> grub-setup: command not found
<sahko> hi, is kate still the default text editor in kubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> Jak_Atackka: Are you sure you have Grub2 installed? 'sudo apt-get install grub2'
<SIR_Taco> sahko: yes
<sahko> is there any reason its not kwrite?
<Jak_Atackka> SIR_Taco: Yep.
<SIR_Taco> sahko: because kwrite can apply formatting... which for regular text files (like configuration files, code files, etc.) doesn't work
<sahko> im not sure what you mean. kwrite uses katepart
<sahko> kubuntu doesnt primarily target coders does it?
<SIR_Taco> sahko: when you say text editor... do you mean word processor?
<sahko> no i mean a notepad replacement for my mom. not a notepad++ replacement for her
<SIR_Taco> Jak_Atackka: what about: 'grub --version' ?
<Jak_Atackka> command not found
<sahko> SIR_Taco: kate is part of the sdk module for a reason. its for programmers, kwrite is in base for a reason. its for everyone
<Jak_Atackka> However, when I install it, it says that it's downloading grub-efi-x86_64-2.00-1
<Trent> Hello, i'm having difficulties. I'm trying to make Kubuntu run faster, and I installed a package called "kde-low-fat-settings" but i'm not sure it's working.
<SIR_Taco> sahko: Kate is a basic 'notepad' like program with highlighting for some programming languages/usages... Kwrite is more along the lines of being a replacement for MS Word
<Trent> Also which is the best session to use? Xubuntu or Xfce?
<SIR_Taco> Jak_Atackka: that's hopeful
<sahko> SIR_Taco: ms word = calligra words. are you kidding me?
<SIR_Taco> anyway..... if you want a notepad replacement in KDE, kate is the stock replacement.
<sahko> SIR_Taco: http://userbase.kde.org/Kate vs. http://userbase.kde.org/KWrite
<sahko> SIR_Taco: its not. thats my point
<sahko> its too advanced and when you first start it it looks weird to people
<Trent> Anyone help?
<SIR_Taco> sahko: you can turn off most of the advanced stuff
<Jak_Atackka> I've been trying to install Arch Linux for 6 days, and not once have I been able to boot it. I'm giving up and trying a different Linux distro
<SIR_Taco> Trent: I've never heard of that package... if you want a light weight desktop, you can remove kubuntu-desktop and install lubuntu-desktop from the command line
<SIR_Taco> or xubuntu-desktop
<Trent> SIR_Taco, I have xubuntu-desktop.
<Trent> I believe I do, when I go to login I have "xfce session or kubuntu session"
<SIR_Taco> Trent: then what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<Trent> I'm following this guide here.
<Trent> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<Trent> I can't find the System Settings/Application Apperance
<sahko> meh
<SIR_Taco> another happy customer I suppose
<Trent> SIR_Taco, it appears my version of Kubuntu doesn't have KDE installed?
<Trent> I went into the package manager and typed in "kde-desktop" and it didn't find anything.
<SIR_Taco> Trent: that's why you can't follow that thread... it's for KDE
<Trent> Why doesn't Kubuntu come with KDE installed O______O
<SIR_Taco> Trent: kubuntu-desktop is the package
<Trent> Oh! :P
<SIR_Taco> only remove it if you don't wish to use KDE
<Trent> SIR_Taco, I want to be able to use that tutorial. So I need to install the package "kde-plasma-desktop"?
<SIR_Taco> Trent: likely before you login you can select either Xfce or KDE
<Trent> SIR_Taco, whenever I login I have the option of Xubuntu or Xfce not KDE
<SIR_Taco> if you haven't removed KDE from your Kubuntu install
<Trent> I don't believe I have =\
<Trent> I have so much trouble with Linux I swear X(
<SIR_Taco> haha
<SIR_Taco> Trent: what are you trying to accomplish though?
<Trent> Make my crappy laptop faster :P
<Trent> And it sppears KDE desktop resembles Windows a bit more so it'd make it more user friendly for me.
<killer> hi....how do i reduce memory consumption in kde .......i have disabled desktop effects but still by default kde uses 550 MB of ram
<Trent> killer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<Trent> Try that?
<SIR_Taco> Trent: give me a minute to run through the thread you provided and I'll let you know what will apply to your current install
<Trent> SIR_Taco, i'm going to install the KDE-plasma-desktop and try that :)
<SIR_Taco> Trent: it's going to be worse than what you have on your 'old' laptop I would guess
<Trent> Even after I "tweak" it?
<Trent> Using that tutorial ofc.
<SIR_Taco> Xfce is a good DE for older hardware. I doubt, tweaking the current KDE will give you better performance
<Trent> Oh :(
<SIR_Taco> Trent: of the list, with Xfce installed... #3 is a possibility.... but it could also make your system unstable (likely not, but possibly)
<Trent> QUICK question SIR_Taco , isn't "Kubuntu" SUPPOSE to come with KDE installed?
<SIR_Taco> Trent: yes
<SIR_Taco> killer: how much ram do you have on your system?
<Trent> SIR_Taco, any idea WHY it doesn't have KDE installed then? O_O
<SIR_Taco> Trent: it should... do you know what you use to login? KDM?
<Trent> You mean whenever I type in my password?
<killer> SIR_Taco : 1.8 Gb of ram
<SIR_Taco> Trent: yes, when you type your password. Is there a pull-down menu or something like that where it probably says "XFce" and can you select another desktop environment from there like "KDE" or "Plasma-Desktop"?
<Trent> SIR_Taco, yes but it only shoes Xfce & Xubuntu
<SIR_Taco> killer: If it isn't using all of your RAM, you shouldn't notice any performance problems. And just because it's reserving X amount of RAM, doesn't mean it's using it all
<SIR_Taco> Trent: where you type your password?
<Trent> Yes
<killer> SIR_Taco : but why does my system gui's freeze after 4-5 minutes ...
<SIR_Taco> Trent: if you type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in a terminal (like konsole) does it say you can install it or is it already installed?
<Trent> SIR_Taco, i'm currently installing the package "kde-plasma-desktop"
<SIR_Taco> killer: good question. When the gui freezes, can you switch to a terminal? like: CTRL-ALT-F1 ?
<pepperjack> ive had some problems with nepomuk indexing and taking up all my cpu... so i disabled indexing.  you sure it's compeltely frozen? it never comes back?
<Trent> I'm going to go, and finish this install
<SIR_Taco> Trent: good luck, let us know how it goes
<Trent> Thank you for your help SIR_Taco I think later tonight i'll just download the newest version of Kubuntu and see if it fixs it.
<Trent> I'm on 11.03
<Trent> 11.04*
<SIR_Taco> Trent: 12.04 is the current
<Trent> SIR_Taco, I think I got a bad install
<pepperjack> anyone here tried chakra and compared it to kubuntu?  ive tried their livecd and it looks ok but the fact they forked from arch makes me nervous
<pepperjack> kubuntu i know I'll have packages for stuff...
<SIR_Taco> pepperjack: no, sorry... I was reading about it the other day and it didn't seem like a bad idea
<pemm78> hello
<SIR_Taco> hello pemm78
<pemm78> como va?
<pemm78> SIR_Taco de donde eres?
<SIR_Taco> I really need to remember the language ! commands around here
<SIR_Taco> can I have a beer now?
<SIR_Taco> I must say that this channel is less active than a few years ago... I would like to think that is because there's less problems with Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> SIR_Taco: heh, likewise :)
<SIR_Taco> shadeslayer: I'm sure it's the case :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<unheeding> in input devices, my touchpad is listed as not having a right mouse button
<unheeding> but under Windows, it does have a right mouse button
<unheeding> is there a way to fix this?
<a2f> Hi, having a problem with KDE where the windows pull apart randomly as if it were GNOME3 and I had moved my mouse to the upper-left corner of the screen. Anyone seen this behavior? How can I disable it?
<killer_> how do i enable touchpad click in kde
<unheeding> how is babby formed
<[1]nezumi> Hello
<[1]nezumi> Anyone could give ma a little help on kubuntu live cd? Just a short question really
<[1]nezumi> anyone? I know noobies are bit annoying but.. dont really know where to ask and google shows me threads from years back
<azbarcea> [1]nezumi: what's the problem?
<[1]nezumi> I guess I just found a solution but didnt tested it yet - live cd is getting stuck basically
<[1]nezumi> it loads up that Install/Memtest/Check CD screen
<[1]nezumi> then I choose start and it loads up for a while and then just stops on black screen that flashes periodically
<[1]nezumi> Thats latest kubuntu 64 bits
<[1]nezumi> since I have never tried linux for real I am running circles and googling here and there
<[1]nezumi> supposedly adding 'b43.blacklist=yes' to the boot options may help
<[1]nezumi> well... whatever that does - let me tried it
<[1]nezumi> *try .. if will not then I will surely bug you all again ;)
<trent> Hello, can someone tell me why whenever I go to drag my Skype icon to my desktop it shows it as a "configuration file" instead?
<rooneyai> hi  all
<user> what this
<user> hallo
<user> every bodythere
<peter1> I cannot activate my third Monitor under Linux Mint 13 Mate. Who can help me. I prefer german language because my English is not so good
<markit> hi, I've downloade the 12.04.1 iso 32 bit desktop, but is 703MB, and my cd are of 702... is it a problem of the brand of my cd (TDK) or this image is TOO big to be burned into normal CD?
<markit> or there is a tip I'm not aware of? (using k3b to burn, of course ;))
<shadeslayer> peter1: please ask in the Mint support channel
<shadeslayer> wherever that is ....
<shadeslayer> markit: hm ... I don't think we can help it if the CD is 1 MB too small
<afief> Are the repositories down or something? trying to install something get's stuck on "connecting to archive.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> afief: works fine for me : 64 bytes from danava.canonical.com (91.189.92.190): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=262 ms
<markit> mm  64 bit is 702MB, I think they did some mistake in packaging/preparing the 32 bit iso
<AtoxHybrid> hiya, for some reason white (and very light grey) fonts in google chrome look very fuzzy since today. Black and pretty much every other color is fine. anybody knows what caused this and how to fix it?
<AtoxHybrid> kubuntu 12.04 btw
<shadeslayer> markit: or maybe the libs on the 32 bit ISO are a wee bit bigger ;)
<markit> shadeslayer: I've no idea,but without a warning a lot of people will be lost/upset
<markit> and sure they want to have an image that you can fit in a cd
<markit> I'll have a look if I have some cd of different brand and how it behaves
<shadeslayer> I will try and figure out what can be done tomorrow :)
<pamaverk> Hi! I can translate the website www.kubuntu.org in Italian if you want. Are you interested?
<shadeslayer> pamaverk: could you email the Kubuntu Devel team?
<shadeslayer> pamaverk: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> HI all
<markit> shadeslayer: yes, please do :)
<|ludste|> selbe Frage wie im #kubuntu; wie bekomm ich die Meldung "Distributionsaktualisierung verfügbar precise 12.04.1  ..." weg?
<subz3r0> gnome ftw! :D
<|ludste|> mmh, gnome ftw was heist das?
<tsimpson> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<subz3r0> for the win
<|ludste|> ok
<|ludste|> I was not shure, that this is the internatiom channel, byp
<Roey> hello
<Roey> anyone here using a Wacom tablet?  I have this issue in building the driver:  http://pastebin.com/MMxHtJE8
<bobweaver> Is there a Kubuntu dev channel ?
<DarthFrog> #kubuntu-devel
<bobweaver> thanks Darkwing
<bobweaver> er tab compleation
<bobweaver> DarthFrog, *
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<bobweaver> I think that I am going to be a great person to have in your all's corner
<bobweaver> I am a bamf qt/qml dev
<DarthFrog> Well, I'm sure the devs will welcome someone who can contribute.
<bobweaver> some of my qt/qml work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMgQpS8F6_o
<sithlord48> bobweaver:  you should look in to helping kde that will benifit more people then just kubuntu users.
<bobweaver> yeah where do I go for that ?
<sithlord48> iirc kde-dev or www.kde.org should point you in the right direction
<bobweaver> are all kde user star wars fans :)
<bobweaver> thanks sithlord48
<sithlord48> no just the cool ones :P
<bobweaver> :D
<DarthFrog> Isn't everyone? :-)
<bobweaver> cool stuff all
<sithlord48> you can make qml widgets  for use on the plasma desktop ..
<sithlord48> i need to learn qml i can do qt w/ c++ just fine
 * bobweaver breaks out qtcreator and says I'm back baby sorry I left you 
<bobweaver> Am I building the right thing ?  Build files have been written to: /home/ME/Desktop/kde-workspace-4.9.0-build
<bobweaver> yeah this is the right thing
<bobweaver> Wait kde can handle glsl ! this is Flippen Awesome !!
<bobweaver> I guess the first thing that I am going to do is to make another declaritve view like desktop notepad but this will be tv  or a small standalone kde shell
<bobweaver> Yeah here we go  http://imagebin.org/225930
<apparle> wassup guys
<unheeding> just KDE-ing it up
<apparle> guys, is there any issue with Kopete not connecting to gtalk?
<apparle> I remember it working 2 versions back
<phunyguy> apparle: works fine for me.
<apparle> phunyguy: 12.04 right
<apparle> ?
<phunyguy> apparle: just set it up as Jabber
<phunyguy> yeah
<apparle> what are the server settings you are using
<apparle> I ticked, all three and then put server as talk.google.com and port as 5223
<phunyguy> connection tab?
<phunyguy> only thing I have checked is Allow plain text
<phunyguy> and merge all messages
<phunyguy> (which doesnt matter)
<apparle> It just started working after the update I did
<apparle> :)
<phunyguy> sweet.
<apparle> I guess it was some problem specific to a version
<jmut> hi. I cannot access with smb:\\myip the windows 7 share folder. anyone else having such problem. I didn't need such access for quite a while but I assume problem in some distro upgrade?
<apparle> how to enable automatic metacontact creation in kopete
<andrewx> Anyone aware of that annoying behavior in Dolphin, like after copying files, message @ bottom reads "successfully copied", is there any way to CLEAR OUT that message, so you can see how many files you have, etc?
<andrewx> anyone? hello? this thing on? :-)
<SeH> andrewx :)
<andrewx> Be nice to know if there were a way to clear messages that appear bottom of Dolphin (10.x & above of Kubuntu)
<aguitel> i installed kubuntu but in the boot appears stranges lines ,is this normal ?
<BarkingFish> aguitel, where in the boot?
<BarkingFish> on the selection of what you want to load, or in somewhere else during it?
<aguitel> BarkingFish, later when i choose kubuntu in grub
<BarkingFish> so what do you mean by strange lines?
<BarkingFish> do they go across the screen, or block what you want to see, or what?
<aguitel> vertical lines whites and blacks
<aguitel> across the screen
<BarkingFish> that sounds like the graphics mode is wrong then.  Unfortunately, I don't know how to correct that.
<BarkingFish> hold on one moment, I will look at something for you.
<aguitel> ok
<BarkingFish> i will be back in a minute :)
<aguitel> ok
<HAMKoot> aguitel, that is a common issue, changing videomode. after these lines, kubuntu does appear right?
<aguitel> HAMKoot, ,i am using nvidia ,how change videomode?
<BarkingFish> HAMKoot, I was thinking of switching aguitel down to a text only boot, rather than a graphic one with splash - I did it myself, but can't recall how :)
<HAMKoot> no, those lines appear on booting Kubuntu. does the screen turn right to inlog/desktop ?
<aguitel> HAMKoot, ,yes
<Lynoure> Seems in last couple of days my webcams stopped working right
<Lynoure> So image in cheese flickers, and in skype I either see the other person or they see me
<HAMKoot> here too, using closed source nvidia driver didn't solve it. i read a lot about this glitch.
<Lynoure> and this happens both with my Logitech webcam and the HP build-in one.
<aguitel> anyway to install amsn ?
<Lynoure> If someone gets ideas for my problem, could you please pm me? I'm off to sleep and those messages get stashed in a more readable way than hours of channel scroll
<jimi_> After using HDMI out, the only options I have for my video card are 800x600 and 1024x780... i used to have a lot more than this...
<BarkingFish> Anyone free please? I need some help. Not sure what went wrong - I was just looking at a picture on imgur.com, when my display corrupted, and my whole xsession died - couldn't even get to a terminal.  I had to reboot to kick the machine back into life.
<BarkingFish> I've checked all my logs over with the system log viewer, xsession, dmesg / kernel messages, xorg logs, the lot, can't see anything wrong whatsoever. Could it possibly be hardware failure on my graphics device?
<Avihay> BarkingFish: you need to supply more info. anyway, take a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key, you'd want Alt+PrintScreen+{s,u,b}, it will tell the kernel (if it's still alive) to sinc, unmount the drives and reboot the computer, that way your log files have a good chance of having the issue written to them before the reboot
<BarkingFish> Avihay, that was how I rebooted - I went through REISUB to get restarted
<BarkingFish> but my log files show no record of anything going wrong. All I have is "Information", no warnings or errors
<BarkingFish> If it will help, I can link you to the picture that caused this.  Nobody else seems to have had this problem, it's up on imgur, and linked from reddit.com
<Avihay> are you sure you went over the previous logs and not the current logs? (sounds like you are using ksyslog )
<BarkingFish> http://imgur.com/DMcLl is the picture that caused it.
<BarkingFish> And yes, I went over everything.
<Avihay> well, I bet it has nothing to do with the specific picture, and you can open it freely, I can tell you you ain't missing much though
<BarkingFish> Yeah, i saw it briefly, Avihay - it was while I was looking at it that the display corrupted
<BarkingFish> the only entry I have in my log is from right before I had to reboot, and this is in the SystemLog
<BarkingFish> 26/08/2012 23:30:12	Hunter96-Watchman90	kdm[993]	X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
<BarkingFish> yet the xserver log doesn't mention it at all
<Avihay> well, you should have started with that, I guess, pastebin your logs around, maybe someone will spot something you didn't. maybe xorg crashed, and restarted with a new log file and you should have looked at xorg.2 too
<dbc254> kmail deletes instead of sending to trash. Is this fixed yet?
<BarkingFish> dbc254, it doesn't here. If I click "move to Wastebin" at the top, it moves to the wastebin.
<BarkingFish> What version of kmail / kde are you using and on what version of kubuntu?
<dbc254> 12.04 Kunbuntu AMD64
<dbc254> kmail? latest-n-greatest I thought. . .
<dbc254> 4.8.4 on Kmail
<BarkingFish> ok
<dbc254> older version didn't do that. Hit delete and it would put selected items in "trash"
<dbc254> have to be REAL careful now, as delete means GONE!
<BarkingFish> not for me, again - if I click on a mail, and press my delete button on my keyboard, it goes to the trashcan
<BarkingFish> i have no idea what could be wrong your end :)  the only difference between us is I'm on an i386 install, and you're on a 64 bit install
<dbc254> think a reinstall is worth a shot?
<BarkingFish> I wouldn't like to say - maybe you could reinstall kmail, which I think is part of a larger package of stuff.
<BarkingFish> It's possible something's busted, but I couldn't rightly say what.
<BarkingFish> I'll be back in a few moments, gotta go get some fresh air.
<noctiphile> Can anybody help with a disk recognition problem after an update was done?
<BarkingFish> noctiphile, sure - i can try.
<BarkingFish> what is the problem you're having?
<noctiphile> Thanks.  at the beginning of loading after booting, it says "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present."  Then there are options to wait, skip mounting, or go to a root prompt.
<BarkingFish> one mo phone call
<BarkingFish> sorry about that
<BarkingFish> Right - so you have the three options, which one have you been doing up to now?
<BarkingFish> noctiphile ^^
<noctiphile> I tried all three.
<noctiphile> skipping leads to other problems
<BarkingFish> ok, what happens if you skip?
<noctiphile> same message, but /tmp instead of /
<BarkingFish> hm.
<BarkingFish> what happens if you wait?
<noctiphile> and says "Skipping / at user request"
<noctiphile> nothing
<BarkingFish> and if you try to drop to a root prompt?
<noctiphile> it goes to prompt ok
<BarkingFish> right.  If you can get into a root prompt, I can certainly help you :)
<BarkingFish> one sec.
<noctiphile> ok, let me get there.  I might have to reboot.
<BarkingFish> what are you using at the moment? do you have a second PC?
#kubuntu 2013-08-19
<Roey> BluesKaj:  hi
<Roey> tar gives me this when I try and tar an archive:  tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<NanduX> that usually means that the file is corrupted, how are you invoking tar?
<omar> Hello
<bshah> hello! Whick package ships XCB?
<valorie> !info xcb
<ubottu> xcb (source: xcb): Pigeon holes for your cut and paste selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-4.3 (raring), package size 22 kB, installed size 88 kB
<valorie> hmmm, does that answer your question, bshah?
<bshah> valorie: I mean xcb libs..
<bshah> I want to compile kde-workspace on top of KF5.. and this cmake errors killing me...
<valorie> have you tried just using project-neon?
<bshah> yes even in it I am getting this error http://paste.kde.org/pd1e6e267/
<valorie> they have a kf5 branch, as I recall
<bshah> Yup! I am using project-neon5
<valorie> ok -- please ask in #project-neon then
<valorie> they'll be much more likely to see your question there
<bshah> I just wanted to check my side, if I am missing any packages..
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I wonder if they have a build-dep for kde-workspace
<valorie> !info xcb_libraries
<ubottu> Package xcb_libraries does not exist in raring
<valorie> pfff
<bshah> !info libxcb1-dev
<ubottu> libxcb1-dev (source: libxcb): X C Binding, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2ubuntu2.1 (raring), package size 79 kB, installed size 690 kB
<bshah> installed.
<bshah> !info
<bshah> !info help
<ubottu> Package help does not exist in raring
<valorie> you might try sudo apt-get build-dep kde-workspace
<valorie> and see if that gets you anything
<bshah> Irony is I can compile master but not frameworks-scratch..
<bshah> :\
<valorie> :(
<valorie> bshah: have you asked in #kde-core-devel ?
<bshah> will ask..
<mzanetti> hey, I'm on saucy and after last upgrade, my KWin wouldn't start any more unless I manually export the LD_LIBRARY_PATH to /usr/lib/x86-linux-gnu/mesa-egl/
<valorie> mz
<valorie> oops
<valorie> mzanetti: there is a #kwin channel
<valorie> might do to check with the devels
<mzanetti> valorie: this is a Kubuntu issue, not KWin itself
<valorie> ok
<mzanetti> something in the start up scripts probably
<valorie> then I guess filing a bug would be good, if you're sure it's a packaging error
<Tm_T> mzanetti: what did get upgraded in last upgrade that led to this issue?
<mzanetti> Tm_T: don't know... can't see anything suspicious in the logs
<mzanetti> Tm_T: Do you know where this path should be exported?
<mzanetti> to be precise, kwin couldn't find libwayland-egl.so.1
<mzanetti> which is in /usr/lib/x86-linux-gnu/mesa-egl/
<Tm_T> mzanetti: as far as I can see, that variable you mentioned is totally empty here
<mzanetti> Tm_T: I think it must be set in the place where kwin is started - only in that context
<Tm_T> mzanetti: about packages, /var/log/apt/history.log could propably tell which packages has changed
<mzanetti> Tm_T: yeah. I've checked that. I can't really see an upgrade of kwin and libwayland stuff...
<mzanetti> Tm_T: hmm... I was wrong. there was an upgrade. however, this is the log: http://paste.kde.org/p2dee9587/
<Tm_T> libkwinglesutils sound to be the one that might have something to do with the issue
<Tm_T> or glutils
<Tm_T> hmh, can't remember the script containing env vals
<skreech_> bash_config ?
<skreech_> or bashrc depending on how you have it setup
<jussi> how does one create a Kate project... ?
<Tm_T> jussi: Kate project?
<jussi> Tm_T: see screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/imYyO5l.png
<jussi> Tm_T: also: http://kate-editor.org/2012/11/02/using-the-projects-plugin-in-kate/
<tkrugg> hello there. can anyone explain me how the sorting in kmenu works. I know you can edit it with kmenuedit and everyting but how does an app end up in one of the entries in the first place?
<jussi> tkrugg: when the .desktop file is made by the developer/packager etc there is an entry put in there for which category it should fall into
<tkrugg> thanks jussi.  ok, and is there a place I can find this .desktop file in the source of an app (where should it be?)
<jussi> tkrugg: if you apt-get source <application> I _think_ it resides in the debian directory
<jussi> tkrugg: what are you aiming to do?
<jussi> tkrugg: alternately, if you want to edit an app already on your system, I think they are in /usr/share/applications
<tkrugg> jussi: I would like to make my app fo to the right diretory when installed
<jussi> !packagingguide
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<tkrugg> for now i have only a DEBIAN/control file that specifies version/dependencies/package...
<jussi> tkrugg: the correct channel for this I think would be #ubuntu-packaging though...
<tkrugg> jussi: thanks all of you
<jussi> tkrugg: no probs
<FrostyCoolSlug> Hi, I'm having a problem installing Kubuntu, kscreen requires libkscreen1, but libkscreen1 breaks libscreen0 which is seemingly needed elsewhere
<FrostyCoolSlug> libkscreen0* sorry
<FrostyCoolSlug> anyone have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<esing> hi
<esing> How should I make my iptable rules persistent in kubuntu? I read about troubles with network manager
<ikonia> network manager is nothing to do with iptables
<esing> I found a good instruction: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration_on_Startup_for_NetworkManager
<esing> ikonia, Hm, I read that "If you use NetworkManager (installed by default on Feisty and later) these steps will leave you unable to use NetworkManager for the interfaces you modify. Please follow the steps in the next section instead. "
<ikonia> esing: I don't think you'll have a problem
<ikonia> esing: the sort of problem described only happens if iptables rules are applied before the network controlled by network manager is up
<esing> ikonia, I see, to be safe I can still use the NetworkManager script from latter link?
<ikonia> esing: I would just try it, and fix it if it's broken, leave it alone if it works
<ikonia> no sense trying to fix something that's not broken
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<genii> baltolkien__: Please fix your connection
<ikonia_> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.27.45 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<ikonia_> ha, I knew it
<BluesKaj> !linux-image
<BluesKaj> hah , I knew that too
<grosse> In /usr/share/X11xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf reads "Copy this file into /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d first". Should I, or should  I copy it to the same location instead?
<grosse> In Kubuntu 13.04. with a laptop, wanting to activate touchpad corner for browser back
<genii> grosse: Probably want to sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d    first since it doesn't exist by default on *buntu
<grosse> Why are the initial xorgs .confs in /usr/share and not in /etc?
<grosse> The man pages state several locations where these files are searched from, but it doesn't mention /usr/share
<grosse> So are the ones under /usr/share used at all or are they some sort of templates only?
<Pici> They're templates.
<Pici> They're not supposed to be sourced by xorg by default.
<grosse> Ok. Thanks. So from the beginning my system hasn't got any .conf-files in use for Xorg. Only those I choose to place under /etc/X11
<Guest20055> sdf
<BluesKaj> Guest20055, ??
<genii> I guess now we'll never know.
<BluesKaj> probly checking his KB 
<grosse> I'm about to know whether my configs work.
<grosse> Usually not but I'm feeling lucky
<esing> In /etc/default/locale I wrote LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 and LC_MESSAGES=POSIX. In system settings I set the locale prefered languagea to german, and moved english to not prefered. Yet if I type: locale it shows LANG=de_US.UTF-8 which doesn't exist 
<grosse> Sure it didn't
<grosse> I have LTCornerButton set to 7 in .conf and synclient says its 3
<esing> Hm, I removed the english language pack, reinstalled the german language pack for kde. Edited manually locale with export locale LANG=de.DE.UTF-8 and export locale LANGUAGE=de , then dkpg-reconfigured the locales and rebooted, but still on every startup the LANGUAGE is again: de:en and LANG=de_US.UTF-8
<esing> Pretty weird
<esing> I could add in .bashrc export locale LANG=de_DE.UTF-8, but I guess that doesn't solve the root bug
<alesan> hi what is a small mp3 player?
<alesan> ideally similar to x11amp but no playlists, no wikipedia pages for the song that is currently playing, no daemon or indexing of songs
<alesan> just play a directory of mp3 files in alphabetic order
<BluesKaj> alesan, I've been looking for such a player for ages , but no luck so far
<alesan> ok I will pull out the one I wrote myself few years ago
<alesan> I think I might still have a git repo somewhere
<BluesKaj> alesan, what about aplay ?
<alesan> I d onot think it handles {mp3,ogg}
<BlaXpirit> WTF is this!?  kstart --tosystray  doesn't work anymore in KDE 4.11
<BlaXpirit> why would anyone want to remove this feature!?
<hafizazil> hye there
<boringntp> i stopped ntp service with "sudo service ntp stop", and it stopped correctly; after i establish a new connection with the network manager, ntp gets started again though, how can i avoid that?
<BluesKaj> boringntp, uncheck date&time automatically in the digital clock time settings
<boringntp> BluesKaj: this is already unchecked
<RobertJDohnert> OS/4 OpenLinux 13.7 released, http://www.os4online.com
<Asad3ainJalout> Hello guys, I have a weird problem, When i try to boot up to kubuntu normally i get a half black screen half multicolored screen. When i boot it up through the advanced settings and booting there with limited graphical drivers. It works there. Anyways I was wondering if there was an easy way to fix this. The issues occured after someone pulled the power coord out in mid operation. Thank you for any
<Asad3ainJalout> assistance you can offer
<gorgonzola> hello all, does anybody know what do i need to get any of amarok's music collection plugins working?
<gorgonzola> i mean, "external devices" works, but everything else (notably daap and upnp) simply silently do not work...
<alesan> BluesKaj, git clone git://gitorious.org/dashmultimediaplayer/dashmultimediaplayer.git && qmake-qt4 && ./DashMultimediaPlayer
<alesan> sorry
<alesan> BluesKaj, git clone git://gitorious.org/dashmultimediaplayer/dashmultimediaplayer.git && qmake-qt4 && make && ./DashMultimediaPlayer
<GiGaHuRtZ> Anyone able to help me out? I had some big distro problems last night that I ended up fixing, but I am having some issues since then I am trying to fix. First one is that every time I try add-apt-repository, I ge4t the normal info prompt about the ppa, and it says press enter and it crashes with this traceback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6004533/
<GiGaHuRtZ> I have no idea how to diagnose such an error really unfortunately
<GiGaHuRtZ> My second issue is I seem to have broken my package manager a bit,  whenever I try to install any wine type packages, like wine itself, or netflix-desktop which has some wine deps, I get an error like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6004547/
<GiGaHuRtZ> But it doesn't say how to correct the issue
<GiGaHuRtZ> Man I am really considering just backing up most of my $HOME, and re-installing. But I really don't want to, I have put a lot of work into this setup this far.
<GiGaHuRtZ> sithlord48: you around?
<sithlord48> i am
<GiGaHuRtZ> Any chance you could take a look at those two issues?
<GiGaHuRtZ> They popped up after I fixed that other stuff from last night apparently
<sithlord48> GiGaHuRtZ:  where does your wine come from?
<GiGaHuRtZ> ppa's
<GiGaHuRtZ> but thats besides the point
<GiGaHuRtZ> desktop-netflix doesnt work either
<GiGaHuRtZ> its a dependency issue somewhere in there
<sithlord48> because you can't get wine installed? 
<GiGaHuRtZ> nah
<GiGaHuRtZ> netflix-desktop has its own wine
<GiGaHuRtZ> one sec
<GiGaHuRtZ> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GiGaHuRtZ>  netflix-desktop : Depends: wine-browser-installer (= 0.8.2~raring) but it is not going to be installed
<GiGaHuRtZ>                    Depends: wine-silverlight4-installer but it is not going to be installed
<sithlord48> sounds like missing packages. but i don't know about wine much very little use of it even
<GiGaHuRtZ> ya its very odd
<GiGaHuRtZ> I try to install those seperately
<GiGaHuRtZ> and get problems about other packages
<GiGaHuRtZ> but usually there is an easy way to fix this crap
<GiGaHuRtZ> all this was working fine before last night
<GiGaHuRtZ> and the painful removal of deepin
<sithlord48> dpkg --configure -a ? 
<GiGaHuRtZ> tried
<GiGaHuRtZ> does nothing
<GiGaHuRtZ> same with -f install
<GiGaHuRtZ> and muon doesnt know what to do 
<sithlord48> then you don't have broken packages , you are asking for an inpossible install 
<GiGaHuRtZ> right
<sithlord48> i can't help you with that it must be some issue w/ another ppa (or two) 
<GiGaHuRtZ> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GiGaHuRtZ>  wine-silverlight4-installer : Depends: wine-browser-installer (= 0.8.2~raring) but it is not going to be installed
<GiGaHuRtZ> its a big frickin circle
<GiGaHuRtZ> and I have a feeling its because all my ppas are messed up now
<GiGaHuRtZ> look at my first issue
<GiGaHuRtZ> Googling parts of it say something about an unset distro or some crap
<GiGaHuRtZ> like if I google line 10 of that first paste
<sithlord48> maybe thats your problem you broke the distro id 
<GiGaHuRtZ> right
<GiGaHuRtZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966730
<GiGaHuRtZ> yupo
<GiGaHuRtZ> thats my problem
<GiGaHuRtZ> i found it
<GiGaHuRtZ> WTF
<FloodBotK1> GiGaHuRtZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GiGaHuRtZ> It thinks i am on linux deepin
<GiGaHuRtZ> Linux Deepin codename raring, lmao
<sithlord48> nice.
<GiGaHuRtZ> People really should not be out there recommending this crap when it breaks systems
<GiGaHuRtZ> There are at least 4 blogs recommending people try this crap
<sithlord48> very true
<sithlord48> well glad i was able to help :P
<GiGaHuRtZ> sithlord48: well i dont know how to actually fix that
<GiGaHuRtZ> do you?
<GiGaHuRtZ> its obviously broke by doing a "lsb_release -a"
<GiGaHuRtZ> looks like some file like this: /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info
<GiGaHuRtZ> or such
<GiGaHuRtZ> that file looks correct
<GiGaHuRtZ> I have 3 templates in there oddly
<GiGaHuRtZ> debian ubuntu and gnewsense
<sithlord48> thats all i've got too 
<GiGaHuRtZ> and i just broke my phone again by accident too, yay
<GiGaHuRtZ> lol
<sithlord48> GiGaHuRtZ:  has to know its ubuntu before it can use the Ubuntu.info file..
<GiGaHuRtZ> Thats what I get for not using an external memory card. At least I have a usb OTG and my recovery supports usb-otg
<GiGaHuRtZ> right
<GiGaHuRtZ> i dont understand these threads i linked
<sithlord48> you said its dreebin raring. 
<GiGaHuRtZ> illl show you
<GiGaHuRtZ> one sec
<GiGaHuRtZ> wonder if i edit the lsb release file manually
<GiGaHuRtZ> http://pastebin.com/Suntu7PW
<GiGaHuRtZ> check that
<sithlord48> maybe its part of that ubuntu.info file then
<GiGaHuRtZ> nope
<GiGaHuRtZ> nothing in there says deepin
<GiGaHuRtZ> i checked
<GiGaHuRtZ> but lsb release comes from a different file
<GiGaHuRtZ> and there is also a package
<GiGaHuRtZ> lsb-base
<GiGaHuRtZ> but its newest version...
<GiGaHuRtZ> im gonna manually reinstall, without removing it
<sithlord48> looks like lsb_release uses /etc/lsb-release for that info
<GiGaHuRtZ> yup
<GiGaHuRtZ> i know
<GiGaHuRtZ> thats typical linux
<GiGaHuRtZ> if you ever wanna know what distro you are on, you look there
<GiGaHuRtZ> hmm
<GiGaHuRtZ> so whats your file say?
<sithlord48> this http://pastebin.com/dfsjf0J5
<GiGaHuRtZ> oh there is a lsb release file
<GiGaHuRtZ> lemme try that
<GiGaHuRtZ> cause lsb-base does nothing
<GiGaHuRtZ> thanks
<sithlord48> /etc/lsb-release
<GiGaHuRtZ> yup
<GiGaHuRtZ> hmm reinstalling lsb-release didnt change it
<GiGaHuRtZ> oh well, gonna manually edit the thing
<sithlord48> thats what i thougth you were doing already ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> no, i was trying some packages that have to do with that file
<GiGaHuRtZ> hoping they might fix things
<GiGaHuRtZ> now the question is, do I need to reboot or something for any changes (if any even happen from doing this) to take effect
<GiGaHuRtZ> sithlord48: that fixed it
<GiGaHuRtZ> :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> at least the ppa adding problem
<sithlord48> and perhaps more.. 
<GiGaHuRtZ> i think it did
<GiGaHuRtZ> Man, I hadx to really take the flame thrower to deepin
<GiGaHuRtZ> the chinese were hax0ring my machine :P
<sithlord48> lol 
<GiGaHuRtZ> hmm, those packages still dont wanna install
<GiGaHuRtZ> but that might just need an update to apt
<sithlord48> you might want to redo ppas and stuff. 
<GiGaHuRtZ> right
<sithlord48> if update apt is not working.. also check you sources for the right repo ids
<GiGaHuRtZ> ie apt-get update
<GiGaHuRtZ> no update always worked
<GiGaHuRtZ> i donno if its gonna fix it though
<sithlord48> muon -> manage software sources . 
<GiGaHuRtZ> or y-ppa-manager
<sithlord48> what ever you want to use. 
<GiGaHuRtZ> or just edit it by hand
<GiGaHuRtZ> they all sit in sources.d
<sithlord48> well by hand might be annoying becuase there are now alot of files to edit in there.
<GiGaHuRtZ> hmm, still broken, so weird
<GiGaHuRtZ> nah cause the codename is still the same
<GiGaHuRtZ> there is nothiong to edit
<GiGaHuRtZ> raring
<sithlord48> idk you might have packages left over from them still or who knows what else messing it up .. 
<GiGaHuRtZ> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ehoover/compholio/ubuntu raring main 
<GiGaHuRtZ> ya i know, but i have came so far
<GiGaHuRtZ> im close tpo just reinstalling its pissing me off though
<sithlord48> maybe a dpkg --reconfigure -a is in order will be anoying but reconfig them all maybe lsb-release issue caused more problems on config ? 
<GiGaHuRtZ> ok
<sithlord48> you will have to reconfig all packges 
<GiGaHuRtZ> oh i know
<GiGaHuRtZ> lol
<sithlord48> good good
<GiGaHuRtZ> but its better than losing all my shit
<sithlord48> yeah sure is. im not sure if that will fix it .. 
<Jeruvy> well that put an end to that :)
<macwolf74> o.o
#kubuntu 2013-08-20
<naomi_> love
<naomi_> love
<yahyaa> can someone tell me how to share a folder on one laptop to another laptop, both are running Kubuntu 13.4
<yahyaa> I have already install samba on both, but I still can not see the folder on the other laptop
<gr3ml1n> is anyone there who can help me with an issue with ubuntu losing mouse focus?
<gr3ml1n> kubuntu i mean
<frogonwheels> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<frogonwheels> gr3ml1n: ^^^
<Daskreech> yahyaa: sftp ?
<Daskreech> yahyaa: I would install ssh on both then just access it over a sftp:// link
<Daskreech> samba is a small pain
<OxDeadC0de> meh, I have an install of precise that has a broken package management. I upgraded, it tried upgrading python2.7 from ubuntu3.1 to ubuntu3.2, and libpython2.7 too, but it keeps saying libpython2.7 depends on 3.1. The apt-cache policy shows both ending with 3.2, but libpython3.1 is installed. I can't seem to remove it either. 
<ikonia> OxDeadC0de: I assume you've run apt-get update to make sure your cache is up to date
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yahyaa> does anyone know how to install ssh in the konsole???
<Pici> yahyaa: sudo apt-get install ssh
<nandhu> sudo apt-get install sshd
<nandhu> ssh is just the client
<nandhu> you should have server thats why sshd
<nandhu> or open ssh is required
<Pici> No. 'ssh' is the metapackage that includes the server and the client.
<Pici> !info ssh
<nandhu> oh ok that pici might be correct i am sorry try it
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.1p1-4 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<yahyaa> ok I am new to this linux stuff, so do I need to install it on both machines?
<yahyaa> so they can see each other? I am trying to file share between two laptops!
<nandhu> file sharing you can use command scp
<nandhu> but for better file sharring you can set up a nfs server in one machine
<nandhu> and access it from both 
<nandhu> google "how to install nfs and configure in ubuntu" you will get proper steps 
<Pici> or even samba, if you have windows computers on your network that you might want to share with too.
<yahyaa> but I am running kubuntu 13.4
<yahyaa> tried samba but it did not work
<yahyaa> I am just looking for the easiest and hassel free way to get this done!
<yahyaa> are u all still there?
<smartboyhw> yahyaa, yes we are
<yahyaa> trying to set up file sharing on two laptops that are running Kubuntu 13.04
<yahyaa> helloooooooooooo, can I please get some help?
<yahyaa> windows is looking better and better the more I deal with linux!
<yahyaa> never mind, formatting, and going back to windows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tabun> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BluesKaj> tabun,got a question ?
<Guest75453> I just installed kubuntu 12.04 on my Toshiba laptop. I cannot get my wireless to work. The card I have is a Realtek RTL8188CE. Can someone help me?
<rosco_y> Would anyone recommend that I put /usr/sbin in my path?  Conversely, would anyone recommend that I NOT put it in my path?
<rosco_y> Guest75453: is this the first time you're using this laptop?
<yofel>  /usr/sbin is in the default PATH on ubuntu
<viteac> Hi pals
<bomber> My system keeps changing the time ahead 4 hours when i reboot.. It started after I did an upgrade and the local and time zone seems to be fine. I even changed the time in the bios to the correct time and it still goes ahead 4 hours. Any suggestions?
<genii> bomber: Rightclick on time, Digital Clock Settings... Timezones from left. .... Make sure your corect timezone is checked off in the right side. ADDITIONALLY... if your hardware clock is set to your local time, make sure that below where you select the timezone, where it says "Clock defaults to", make sure that local is selected and not UTC
<bomber> thx, i had the timezone set correctly but the defaults was set to the timezone instead of local.... hopefully that fixes it....
<bomber> I'm going to reboot anyway for a kernel upgrade. keeping my fingers crossed, been pissing me off for about a month now
<bomber> thx again.
<bomber> dagnabbit. same thing with the time...grrrrr
<Guest64437> everybody hello
<unix_> cool
<unix_> kubuntu is amazing
<dougl> can anyone recommend a way to customize grub...       ?     ?
<dougl> just did a distupgrade after installing a new drive with windows on it and I guess there was a kernel in the update adn when grub went auto learning it found it and configd so I can dual boot but the menu looks a little hideous...
<oslo> bonsoir
<valorie> !grub | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dougl> thANKS valorie 
<ismdeep> Hi
#kubuntu 2013-08-21
<mtenen> hurray, I am running kubuntu 13.04 on a 8 year old computer - works great.
<Guest61394> Hello. I'm trying to install Kubuntu in a machine with UEFI boot, but the installer is unable to install grub into the UEFI partition. What should I do?
<cantinstallgrub> Hello. My Kubuntu installation fails in the end because it cannot install the grub-efi package successfully. I'm trying to recover it manually, following this page: http://superuser.com/questions/376470/how-to-reinstall-grub2-efi, but it doesn't work either, I get errors when trying to reinstall it. What should I do?
<skreech_> !EFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<valorie> yeah, but s/he left
<skreech_> No that was for me
<skreech_>  I forget the stance of UEFI. I'm still really wary of buying a new computer because of it
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> hiya skreech_
<skreech_> hi valorie!!!
 * skreech_ huuuuuuugs
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> seems to be a bit of a hurdle, but people overcome it
<skreech_> valorie: is it still fragmented by Distro?
<valorie> uefi? I don't know
<valorie> I guess ask the arch, fedora and opensuse people about that
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<izanagi> argh, after kernel update, graphic drivers died - had to reinstall nvidia, but it is now working. 
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<viteac> HI
 * viteac is wondering why there's no buttons LEAVE, RESTART in KUBUNTU 13.04
<naughx> there is :o
<smartboyhw> viteac, there certainly is
<naughx> Open the KDE menu
<viteac> then something wrong went after restarting, I do not have them
<smartboyhw> :O
<viteac> naughx: when I open Kmenu, I go to Leave/ there is only Logout and Lock
<viteac> I regret now moving from 8 something ;/
<BluesKaj> ight click on the desktop , choose leave
<viteac> its same man
<BluesKaj> then choose logout , once on the logout page choose the red leave button down in the right hand corner
<naughx> It's in french, but I've it. http://imgur.com/1xJwNba
<BluesKaj> you obviously logged in and out previously
<BluesKaj> viteac,^
<viteac> there is no other option, even in login out menu where is counting to... , or even same when I want to log in just lock and logout
<viteac> certaintly when want to reboot or shut the comp I need go to console ;/
<BluesKaj> topen a terminal , sudo halt 
<viteac> I know how to do it BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> or reboot
<BluesKaj> have you updated/upgraded lately , viteac?
<viteac> It doesnt bother me, I'm using nix since 1th versions ;-), but I'm not only one using PC at home
<viteac> my wife use it, and 2kids :-)
<viteac> I dont want them scary them with black screens ;-)
<BluesKaj> then put windows on the pc for them 
<viteac> No windows in mine home
<BluesKaj> then teach your family that black scrns aren't scary 
<naughx> @BluesKaj, BSOD are more. >.>
<viteac> BluesKaj: egh BluesKaj not so easy always, but this silly chat doesnt solve mine problem actually.
<viteac> not everybody likes this wau communicating with computer.
<BluesKaj> I asked you before if you updated and upgraded lately , viteac
<viteac> BluesKaj: to be honest is crashing while updating, first wanted to do installation of Mozilla and adds ons for mozi, und I was curious with Mozilla firefox Installer from Kmenu, and that things stopped while: WAITING  with installation.
<naughx> It's should've worked...
<naughx> it*
<viteac> killed it, and wanted check UPDATES, for sake there were some (althought I checked updates while installing the system).
<BluesKaj> just run an update then , and try the FF installer again
<ikonia> why not just use firefox.....from the ubuntu repos
<naughx> sudo apt-get install firefox
<viteac> if there is no solution for this yeah I'm going to do it.
<ikonia> viteac: why not just do it as it's supported software
<viteac> ikonia: I was just curious with this new wizard. 
<naughx> Muon package manager?
<ikonia> sorry, that seems crazy
<viteac> and unluckyli it was not working.
<ikonia> you just said other people use the PC - yet your messing around unkwno software
<viteac> ikonia: it's just a PC :/
<viteac> that's my job anyway
<BluesKaj> the FF installer used to be default , dunno if it still is , haven't done a clean install since 12.04 
<viteac> If you have backup, many disc you can mess with you PC it doesn't bite you.
<ikonia> viteac: yes, but your argument was that other people use the PC 
<BluesKaj> due to the ubiquity HW recognition problem that the devs can't seem to solve
<viteac> yeah, and I want to have friendly PC at home, so I don't want to teach a wife line commands if she doesn't want.
<ikonia> so don't put unknown software on it
<ikonia> keep it stable and use trusted software
<viteac> why?
<viteac> that's is not problem.
<ikonia> because it breaks like this and then isn't a friendly computer 
<ikonia> oh, you seem to be asking how to fix a problem, suggesting it's a problem you can't fix
<ikonia> that struck me as a problem 
<viteac> no you're wrong.
<viteac> Just came to ask if you meet the problem.
<ikonia> carry on then, it's clear you don't need help
<BluesKaj> there's no leave option in the shutdown dialog , ikonia
<viteac> Just wanted solve it without rebooting the window manager.
<ikonia> BluesKaj: yes, but he doesn't need help, 
<ikonia> BluesKaj: he's just said. 
<ikonia> BluesKaj: to me that seems like a pretty big problem for other users if there are no buttons
<ikonia> but I'm wrong
<viteac> oh ikonia go take some air because your'e brain is crashing.
<ikonia> I assure you it's not
<BluesKaj> viteac, reboot your pc , see if the shutdown button is back 
<viteac> BluesKaj: funny because done it already and there're not.
<viteac> Ok, I go away, having fun what went wrong ;-)
<BluesKaj> the shut it off completely and boot up again :)
<BluesKaj> then
<BluesKaj> ahh ppl with attitude become trolls so quickly :)
<viteac> yeah, I check logs yet and try another account however I were not doing anything with Icons, or rights. The first thing I were doing was updates and installing mozilla when had have reset PC after installing os.
<naughx> Back:)
<BluesKaj> interesting that some users think of the command line as unfriendly 
<BluesKaj> it's the opposite in fact ...fewer processes required to achieve an action
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: if there's gui method to do things and the user is more familiar with the gui, I'd recommend instructing them with the gui tools
<BluesKaj> yes at first the gui is the method to use , but after one becomes familiar with the OS, it's time for a new phase and IMO learning some terminal commands is the next step
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: support channel's role isn't force that step though IMO, maybe we should continue on -offtopic from this?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, no need , I've already said my piece.
<home> hi
<home> are somthing here?
<NanduX> We is h3r3
<smartboyhw> home, yes we ARE here
<lordievader> Hello
<cantinstallgrub> Resending the question I sent last night: Hello. My Kubuntu installation fails in the end because it cannot install the grub-efi package successfully. I'm trying to recover it manually, following this page: http://superuser.com/questions/376470/how-to-reinstall-grub2-efi, but it doesn't work either, I get errors when trying to reinstall it. I'm trying to install it in the Asus UX31A (Zenbook Prime). Is this a known problem? What should I do?
<viteac> hi
<viteac> BluesKaj: with mine previous problem it must be something with updates when installing. 
<IdleOne> on 13.04 I have had kscreen being held back for over a month. Could someone tell me why this package is being held back?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, have you updated your kde version ?
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: I run the updates regularly, but I haven't gone outside the regular repos.
<IdleOne> so no PPA's
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, got the backports enabled ?
<IdleOne> sorry, had to step away a moment. let me check the backports
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: nope, backports are not enabled
<NalakaHewa_> Hi, does kubuntu have mysql server by default or do I have to install it?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, well , if your interested in the latest KDE version run a dist-upgrade 
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: I have, but kscreen is still held back
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, odd , I haven't noticed that on 13.04 , I'll have to check . I'm on 13.10 atm 
<BluesKaj> BBL 
<IdleOne> it doesn't seem to be affecting my install it just a little annoying to me to see that 1 package not updating :)
<IdleOne> later
<lordievader> Good evening.
<moriger> Good evening :0
<moriger> :)
<lordievader> Hey moriger, how are you?
<moriger> Well and well. How fares the Force?
<lordievader> Quite dark ;)
<moriger> wel,l at least you will not be sunburned!
<viteac> hi
<bopper_> hello all
<stalkerg> hello all
<lordievader> Hey stalkerg 
<stalkerg> if I develop program and public under GPL, but this program for work need include freeware and link binary lib, I violate the GPL?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, muon upgraded kscreen just fine ...bit of a mystery there , maybe muon looks at the repos with dpkg instead of apt. 
<BluesKaj> dpkg first that is 
<Kuuga-RX> Sounds pretty fair.
#kubuntu 2013-08-22
<kAEnt> i have a strange problem
<kAEnt> i just installed kubuntu and i can get to the login screen just fine but after i log in and the loading thingie shows up the screen goes to lines and then freezes
<kAEnt> how can it be driver issues if i can see the login screen
<kAEnt> the same thing happens on the live cd
<kAEnt> when i choose "Try"
<kAEnt> any suggestions? i dont even know where to begin on the forums or google
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: seems my problem with kscreen was that  libkscreen0 was not being removed so it could install  libkscreen1
<IdleOne> fixed now.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Quest>  how much memory and processor does a fresh ubuntu/ kubuntu install _actually_ takes while idle?
<ikonia> Quest: it depends it will use as much as is free, it caches things
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Guest61054> hi
<Guest61054> how can i add picture to pastebin
<Tm_T> Guest61054: IIRC there's services for images, imagebin perhaps?
<Guest61054> thanks , i take a look
<Guest61054> Thanks Tm_T
<Guest61054> well
<Guest61054> i have a problem that started this week
<Guest61054> please take a look at my screenshot and help me figure out what might be the problem
<Guest61054> http://imagebin.org/268402
<Guest61054> problem is that the internet is running very slow on this computer
<Guest61054> my other laptop runs fine
<Guest61054> that picture shows that cpu 1 is running near 100 %
<Guest61054> system monitor dont show that any program uses that much cpu
<Guest61054> kworker takes 20 %
<Tm_T> Guest61054: do you know which process?
<Guest61054> and everyting else less than 10
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Guest61054> exactly
<Tm_T> Guest61054: I'd introduce two commandline applications I haven't seen gui equivalents yet: htop and iotop
<Tm_T> I'd start from iotop, with "sudo iotop -o" you get some information if something is causing io traffic that would explain the load
<Guest61054> and what do i have to do
<Guest61054> ok
<BluesKaj> Guest61054, try "view " , it will show the processes
<Guest61054> kristjan@kristjan:~$ sudo iotop -o
<Guest61054> [sudo] password for kristjan: 
<Guest61054> sudo: iotop: command not found
<lordievader> Guest61054: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install iotop
<Guest61054> ok i got that installed
<Guest61054> now some lines blinking there but dont show mutch information
<BluesKaj> ok I'll repeat myself , Guest61054, try "view " option in system monitor  , it will show the processes that are using up cpu 
<Guest61054> u mean process table BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> Guest61054, yes , scroll to find the process and kill it 
<Guest61054> it shows that kworker takes 20 % and everything else less than 10 %
<BluesKaj> keep looking , it's something that's using at least 50% or more
<Guest61054> init (root ) 27 % , sudo 25 % ,kthreadd 19 %, kworker 19 %, 
<BluesKaj> sudo ?
<RamchandraApte> Yes, sudo should not be taking 25% CPU.
<BluesKaj> Guest61054, are you updating upgrading ?
<Guest61054> just updated yes
<Guest61054> i will restart now
<Guest25065> Dear all
<Guest25065> Good afternoon
<Riddell> hi Guest25065 
<Guest25065> I am having a problem with my linux mint kde 15 ...
<Guest25065> at boot up ....
<genii> Guest25065: This is Kubuntu support.
<genii> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest25065> sometimes I got stuck in a black screen ... and I need to do hard shutdown using button ..for two or three times untill I can login normaly
<Guest25065> ah well, thank ...
<Guest25065> sorry for bothering ...
<genii> Guest25065: No worries :-)
<RamchandraApte> how to make ubottu list all the commands?
<RamchandraApte> nvm, !ubbotu gave me the answer
<waleed_>  Why I am connected to kubuntu automatically? while can't connect to linux mint , though I am a linux mint user ??!!
<ikonia> waleed_: what ?
<ikonia> waleed_: what do yo mean connected ?
<waleed_> I mean .. I had finished a frsh installation of linux mint kde 15...
<waleed_> wheonnect to the help channel of linux mint ..n I try to use the irc client to c
<waleed_> I can't establish a connection..
<waleed_> on the other hand .. what is stored as a defualt and works fine is this channel of kubiuntu ..!!
<ikonia> you need to fix that yourself we do'nt support mint here 
<waleed_> thanks ikonia ...I know and that is why I asked...
<ikonia> good luck 
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 12.04 update images: ask in #kubuntu-devel if you can help
<netQT_> Hello everyone, could someone helm with this problem
<netQT_> when I put my usb, it says the following
<netQT_> An error occurred while accessing 'Generic USB Flash Disk', the system responded: The kernel driver for this filesystem type is not available.: Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb: can't read superblock
<netQT_> what does it mean? what can I do?
<genii> What filesystem is it formatted with?
<netQT_> you mean FAT32?
<BluesKaj> netQT_, best to format to ntfs 
<netQT_> but how can I do that? it doesn't open it at all
<netQT_> it just prompts that message
<genii> netQT_: You have files on there you need? If it's OK to format it, you can just do that instead.
<BluesKaj> netQT_, do you have a windows install ? if so use it to format the drive
<genii> I wonder why it's saying sdb and  not sdb1
<BluesKaj> I'll bet the drive is brand new , same thing happened to me last week 
<netQT_> can I format it from command line? because I can't open it
<BluesKaj> netQT_, I managed to format my usb with partition editor in kmenu > system
<netQT_> should I click on create new partition device??
<genii> Yes.
<netQT_> THANK YOOOOU!!!! SAVED MY DEVICE AND ME :)
<BluesKaj> netQT_, good :)
<HarrierROI> Hi ubuntu users! Has anyone tried to install unity 3D on ubuntu using wine?
<littlegirl> Hey there, does anybody know off-hand whether Kubuntu has the /etc/resolv.conf file *and* whether that file has the nameserver line in it by default? Mine has it, but at this point I'm not sure if it was created as a result of something I did or not, and I don't have Kubuntu in a VM to check.
<Hypnotoad> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<littlegirl> Thanks. I'll see if that has the info I need. (:
<eph3meral> where do I go to install nvidia drivers in kubuntu? google doesn't seem to know :/
<monkeyjuice> just type addition drivers in the kmenu search box
<monkeyjuice> additional sorry ;)
<monkeyjuice> hmmm gone nm
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I have 13.04 installed and I just got a notification that says that there's a new version of kubuntu available, and since it's a bit early for 13.10 I was wondering what it is.  Is it just an update for kde?
#kubuntu 2013-08-23
<galoise> hello peoples! iḿ configuring a new system here, and iḿ apalled to discover that the icedtea plugin depends on half of gnome! is there a less gtk'ed alternative for kde users that iḿ missing?
<valorie> what does icetea do?
<valorie> and plugin for what?
<galoise> oh. pardon. icedtea-7-plugin
<galoise> is needed, i understand, to get java in chrome and stuff?
<valorie> ah
<valorie> hmmm
<galoise> mmm, now that you mention it, maybe i'm too old to realize that it is not needed anymore :S
<valorie> chrome/chromium aren't KDE at all
<valorie> nor unity, for that matter.....
<galoise> well, i tried to get rekonq to install a plugin for me, but it silently didn't run it
<galoise> nevermind, maybe the idea that it is required is some kinda of flash from the 90's :S
<galoise> i only really use it for one site, and there seems to be a native alternative...
<valorie> cool
 * valorie uses chromium, and has no such plugin
<galoise> hey, it used to be all the rage in the pre-flash era... :P
<valorie> well, back then I used FF too
<valorie> :-)
<galoise> back then i used nestcape navigator :D
<galoise> back then i used nestcape navigator :D
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I was using Fidonet before browsers
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> before I heard of "the internet"
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world. Do you know why I like Kubuntu 13.04? Because I was born in 13th of april :P
<valorie> nice!
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, :O
<smartboyhw> But, 13.04 wasn't released AT 13th April
<smartboyhw> And as far as I can tell, 13.04 is unlucky (first number in Western terms, second number in Chinese terms)
<smartboyhw> :P
<ovidiu-florin> it's the name 13.04 I was born in 13.04 (european format)
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, 13.04 was released on 28th April I think, to cheer you up:P
<smartboyhw> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<ovidiu-florin> On the 13.04 instaler, the progressbar color does not work with the rest of the theme
<valorie> I like it because it gives me very little trouble
<ovidiu-florin> it should really be changed
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> I think apachelogger is dealing with that
<valorie> well, for 13.10
<valorie> you could file a bug for 13.04, but unknown if there is interest in fixing it at this date
<apachelogger> wouldn't get fixed
<ovidiu-florin> why not?
<valorie> this isn't an LTS, ovidiu-florin
<valorie> there are only a couple of months until 13.10
<ovidiu-florin> so no fix, ever? at least a fix for 13.01
<ovidiu-florin> 13.10*
<valorie> like I said, apachelogger is looking at that
<ovidiu-florin> oh, ok
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, a fix for 13.10
<smartboyhw> No fix for 13.04, sorry
<ovidiu-florin> it's ok
<valorie> we can always use more folks helping out!
<ovidiu-florin> Is there a script or a program or a way to make my own custom iso of kubuntu, or any other way I can change the default settings on Kubuntu? so that when I install it I wouldn't have to fiddle with it for about an hour to customise it?
<valorie> which means moar fixes.....
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<valorie> might give you some hints
<ovidiu-florin> so this practically means that I'll make my own distribution?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't really want that.
<valorie> depending on how you define 'distribution'
<ovidiu-florin> I just need a simple and fast way to customize kubuntu and KDE
<ovidiu-florin> I had a basic script for this, but that's just for the Ubuntu backend.
<valorie> that page covers all kinds of stuff
<valorie> lots of people want to do what you do
<valorie> for instance, for server installs
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> sec
<ovidiu-florin> this is what I have so far: https://github.com/ovidiub13/kubcus
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't used it in some time.
<premput> i need some help pretty badly
<premput> i stupidly removed my .kde folder (it was named .kde-bak, i had planned to mv it back to .kde but rm'ed instead)
<valorie> :(
<premput> so i lost my kwallet file and entries
<valorie> so you have no backup?
<premput> which had the passwords to all my accounts.
<premput> no, i didnt keep a backup
<valorie> my sympathy
<valorie> if you have a backup of your entire system, might you find a slightly older copy?
<valorie> or of your home
<premput> no, i dont have any backups.
<premput> is there any way to get it back?  right after i removed it i hard rebooted so it wouldn't get written to the ext4 journel.
<valorie> that is beyond what I know, sorry
<premput> and i haven't mounted my harddrive (aside from read-only) since then (a few days ago).  right now im using a lubuntu live cd
<premput> oh
<ovidiu-florin> premput: you could try some data recovery software?
 * valorie goes to bed
<valorie> best of luck, premput
<premput> ovidiu-florin: right now im dcfldd'ing /dev/sda to an external harddrive so i can (hopefully) see if it's even still in there
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<premput> but i dont really know how to use photorec to recover a kwallet file, hopefully this wont be too hard
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> mornin' lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> at work. I've switched to arch linux. 
<ovidiu-florin> But I'm still giving kubuntu to all my friends and family.
<izanagi> they dont cry: where is my windows?
<lordievader> izanagi: Could you give a bit more background info?
<ovidiu-florin> izanagi: they cry that they can't stand windows anymore and they ask me to give them linux
<ovidiu-florin> My brother does the same
<izanagi> strange
<ovidiu-florin> :d
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<izanagi> i install linux on friends or family comuters, when antivirus license is over, or windows is lagging
<lordievader> Ugh, it seems I ain't awake yet..
<izanagi> you dont need to use av in ubuntu. "WOOOOOOW"
<ovidiu-florin> so far about 8 people use exclusively Linux because of me, and many others use it in dualboot
<izanagi> and "wooooow, it is much faster than windows and its free.  amazing"
<ovidiu-florin> only one problem
<izanagi> even my grandpa use ubuntu now :)
<ovidiu-florin> the default KDE settings in Kubuntu don't work well on older computers
<lordievader> Anyhow could you guys continue this conversation in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<izanagi> yes
<ovidiu-florin> NO UBUNTU!! KUBUNTU !!!
<izanagi> shift, alt, f12
<ovidiu-florin> izanagi: for this session
<izanagi> deafault setting restore session after boot? :)
<ovidiu-florin> anyhow, IMO the default settings should be generated by hardware detection
<izanagi> if you cant change KDE setting, you cant install kubuntu
<lordievader> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<izanagi> ok, but it is quiet here anyway
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<izanagi_> hi
<Tm_T> izanagi_: to force disk check on next boot, you can do the following command: "sudo touch /forcefsck" that creates forcefsck file which is read on boot
<ovidiu-florin> does kubuntu use systemd ?
<izanagi_> just that?
<ovidiu-florin> the latest, I mean
<Tm_T> izanagi_: yes, just that
<Tm_T> izanagi_: and on next boot, the check is forced
<izanagi_> Tm_T: thanks
<Tm_T> izanagi_: no systemd at all AFAIK
<ovidiu-florin> Tm_T: get some coffe
<izanagi_> this file is deleted after boot, or i have to do it manually?
<ovidiu-florin> izanagi_: do a ls -lah / after first boot
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, there are some parts of sytemd being used in 13.10 afaik
<izanagi_> what -lah do?
<ovidiu-florin> actually -lah is not necessary
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: "some" parts?
<ovidiu-florin> how do you implement systemd partially?
<BluesKaj> yeah , I've heard it being discussed , but I don't know the details
<ovidiu-florin> I have systemd in arch and ... OMG you should see it boot and shutdown
<ovidiu-florin> blink and you'll miss it
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, good question , maybe you could ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Tm_T> izanagi_: yes the file is empty file and it will be gone after check
<Tm_T> ovidiu-florin: coffee is good suggestion (;
<izanagi_> good to know, thanks Tm_T
<somekool> hi there, anyone else got logout/reboot issue? simply does not work for me... 
<somekool> I've been doing (sudo reboot) lately
<izanagi> check /var/log/syslog
<somekool> izanagi: i got lircd spamming in there, other than that, nothing
<izanagi> well, im not familiar with that, i just use log and then use google :)
<somekool> ok
<somekool> I was simply wondering if it was a common recent issue that other kubuntu users are experiencing..
<BluesKaj> somekool, some have complained about your issue , but we haven't seen a fix yet 
<izanagi> i had this problem. The last resort is to delete .kde folder
<BluesKaj> don't think that works in this case 
<monkeyjuice> is this 13.04 somekool
<somekool> yes 13.04
<monkeyjuice> there is an old bug report a few months back like this  
<BluesKaj> somekool, did you just upgrade KDE ?
<somekool> I'mpretty sure I rebooted since I have
<somekool> I was running 4.10.97 before
<BluesKaj> can't hurt to reboot , to make sure
<izanagi> btw, i have problem with wifi card. I cant turn it off(led on netbook is on). It was working in older *ubuntu. There is nothing in google, everyone have problems with turning wifi on, not off :)
<somekool> yep I'll do that. and troubleshoot more if it happens again
<izanagi> do you know how can i fast format usb drive?
<izanagi> because i cant delete files, it says that trash is full, but it is not
<izanagi> ok, used rm
<BluesKaj> izanagi, i use the the partition editor in kmenu>system to format USB sticks , NTFS seems to work best
<izanagi> i dont works for me. Unounted drive, selected format, received errors. Nevermind, used just rm to remove all files, it is enough
<BluesKaj> izanagi, just choose new , then format apply
<Galaga> Hello
<lordievader> Hey Galaga 
<lordievader> How are you?
<Galaga> Hi, pretty good.
<Galaga> Kubuntu is kicking my ass.
<Galaga> 12.04 install give me nvidia driver problems and 13.4 install boots to a black screen.
<lordievader> Galaga: Could you still get into a tty in the 13.04 install?
<Galaga> No, it boots for about 5 min. and all I get is a black screen
<lordievader> Galaga: In the 12.04 install what drivers did the jockey offer?
<Galaga> I get this error:  Error: Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3
<lordievader> Galaga: Everyone gets that ;)
<Galaga> yeah, and I tried all the trick I could find and they all fail.
<lordievader> What card are you running?
<Galaga> Are their any current distros with include good nvidia drivers?
<Galaga> I thinks is a GTS850 or GTS8500
<Galaga> Its about 4 years old.
<Galaga> I think GTS 850
<lordievader> Galaga: Could you pastebin the output of this command: lshw -c video
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Galaga> GTS 8600
<lordievader> Galaga: The nvidia site recommends this driver (this one is 32bit): http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/65161
<Galaga> checking
<Galaga> Ok, thanks for the help.
<lordievader> Galaga: You should have the 64bit version if you are running the 64 bit version of Kubuntu.
<dougl> anyone know how to change the splash screen when 13.04 boots and asks for password...
<dougl> I have tried changing the image in system settings under login screen and checked /etc/lightdm/lightdm-kde-greeter.conf...
<dougl> but when I get to the login screen the background is blank
<dougl> ie white
<circle7> how long does it take backtrack to download
<novato> depends very
<BluesKaj> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<littlegirl> Hey there, are there any network experts on?
<rudyismydog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<novato> okay!
<littlegirl> [sigh]
<shadeslayer> littlegirl: ssup
<shadeslayer> not a expert, might be able to help
<shadeslayer> littlegirl: just highlight with the question
<littlegirl> shadeslayer: Thanks! I'm writing a guide page for Kubuntu and it's about static IPs. I'd like it to be accurate, and I can't find this information with an ordinary Google search (yet). Can more than one class of network coexist on a LAN, and would it be a bad or good idea to do so if it is possible?
<shadeslayer> 'class of network' ?
<shadeslayer> littlegirl: ^^
<littlegirl> shadeslayer: Look in section 3 of http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1918 or do a search for "class" on that page.
<shadeslayer> aha that
<shadeslayer> I don't see why not
<littlegirl> shadeslayer: Basically, what I'm trying to find out is whether it's possible to have an IP that begins with 10 and another that begins with 192 within the same LAN, and whether that's something anyone even would do and whether it would be a bad idea to even contemplate it. (:
<shadeslayer> You could have something like : class A network which has a router that connects to another router that might assign class C IP addresses
<shadeslayer> then the routers just do NAT translations at the router level to forward and recieve packets
<littlegirl> shadeslayer: Would it have to be on another router, or could one router handle both?
<shadeslayer> AFAIK 2 routers
<shadeslayer> I don't think you can assign a Class A ip address and Class C IP address via the same router
<shadeslayer> ^^ atleast on consumer grade routers
<littlegirl> That's the million dollar question, and so far Google hasn't answered it. Since it's a Kubuntu guide I'm writing, I figured I'd ask in here. (:
<shadeslayer> AFAIK can't be done
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^ do you think this can be done? ( Class A and Class C IP addresses assigned by the same router )
<littlegirl> Thanks. I'll keep hunting, though, until I can find out definitively. (:
 * yofel reads
<littlegirl> I'll try ##networking again to see if I got any nibbles if it's a stumper for yofel. (:
<yofel> uhm, just to be accurate, a router never *assignes* IP's, it's the DHCP server that does that, and I don't know enough about DHCP server configuration there.
<yofel> The general rule is that networks may NEVER overlap, so 192.168.0.0/16 and 192.168.1.0/24 in the same network will NOT work, on the other hand 172.16.0.0/16 and 172.18.0.0/16 will be fine
<yofel> the first example would require a NAT
<yofel> *require NAT
<yofel> littlegirl: and to talk about classful network, 172.16.0.0/16 + 192.168.1.0/24 in the same physical network is fine
<littlegirl> yofel: Thanks! This is for a guide on assigning static IPs, and although I'm not going to recommend or figure out how it would be done, I like to mention that something can be done if it can, so it's good to know. (:
 * littlegirl is of the opinion that there are far too many Ubuntu guides and not nearly enough Kubuntu guides out and about on the internet, and hopes to correct that.
<BluesKaj> littlegirl, well google is to blame for a lot of that , they just assume kubuntu and ubuntu searches will give results that can be applied to both 
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: Yep. Hopefully some of my stuff will avoid that. (:
<BluesKaj> littlegirl, fortunately network settings without network manager can be setup the same on both kubuntu and ubuntu 
<BluesKaj> ok , more stuff to do ...BBL
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: Yeah, I just like to have Kubuntu mentioned in the page so that Google searches turn it up specifically, and I make my commands Kubuntu-specific (kdesudo instead of gksudo, etc.).
<littlegirl> OK
#kubuntu 2013-08-24
<eegore> I am having trouble getting audio to work with other applications beside Amarok
<eegore> this is a fresh install
<eegore> is there something I al missing?
<eegore> well the system sounds dfon't work
<axioma> Does anyone have experienced crashes with Rekonq? Was there any way you could solve this?
<valorie> !sound | eegore 
<ubottu> eegore: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> that file has helped me every time I've had sound difficulties
<takedo> help
<valorie> !ask | takedo
<ubottu> takedo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<valorie> so how can we help?
<viyyer> I am having this issue with the samba package http://paste.ubuntu.com/6020595/
<viyyer> What is the default administrator user. I am unable to create it 
<viyyer> I assumed it to be administrator . 
<igor__> Hi to all
<igor__> does anyboy use dbmail 3.1.2?
<igor__> I have a problem with encoding. For example, when I try to get subject of message and the field has cyrillic I get "????????" instead readable string. I use mysql database. Mysql default character set is utf8 and collation utf8_general_ci. Default system character set is utf8 too. In the dbmail.conf parameter encoding is utf8. All data in the database has correct ecnoding and data is readable. Maybe anybody know what is the problem?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<user1> j
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good evening.
<StarfighterPilot> lordievader: hi
<lordievader> Hey StarfighterPilot, how are you?
<StarfighterPilot> fine lordievader, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good too :)
<viteac> guys what keyboard combination is to KILL KDE? I want to relogin when k freeze.
<viteac> KUBUNTU13.04
<mwabc> ctrl+alt+backspace
<lordievader> viteac: If it is enabled, then ctrl+alt+backspace. You can enable it by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration".
<viteac> lordievader:  this version is so different, to many changes.
<lordievader> Forgot when they disabled that shortcut, did came in handy at times :)
<viteac> anyway 13.04 is not so good, I've noticed crashing
<viteac> lordievader: I rather don't remeba the names, but 8 probably but 10 some other combination I think ctrl+alt+shift+k
<lordievader> viteac: That really is too bad to hear, here it has been running rock solid. Just like 13.10 actually.
<BluesKaj> no 13.04 crashes here , but I keep it up to date dist-wise and kde-wise 
<lordievader> Same here.
<yofel> viteac: sysrq+k is there too, but nowadays disabled for security reasons (by /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf)
<scaph> #ubuntu-fr
<Alex_Zion> hi guys , I have a huge problem with amarok , it simplt doesn't work anymore, it just crash anytime I try to run it .....; I even tried to remove (purge) and reinstall it after remove amarok folders ....., some suggestion please .... 
<mirqui> #c4ll
<valorie> Alex_Zion: please join #amarok
<Alex_Zion> thanks valorie, I'm asking there ...
<dougl> my wifi does not work with my iPhone 5 personal hotspot that works with everything else.... where can I figer out what modules I need to be updating?
<valorie> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> dougl: that might get you going
<dougl> valorie, thanks :)
#kubuntu 2013-08-25
<turbo2013> test
<doc_> hi
<onebitxajax> hi to all, i want to add "add single files as archive" to my dolphin How can i do it? i already write the nash script
<onebitxajax> bash*
<onebitX> hi to all, i want to add "add single files as archive" to my dolphin How can i do it? i already write the nash script
<hp1> hallo
<hp1> i can't login in my administrtor with the right code
<hp1> while i more .xsession-errors  
<hp1> it says /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 45: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/98vboxadd-xclient: /usr/bin/V
<hp1> BoxClient: not found
<hp1> /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 46: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/98vboxadd-xclient: /usr/bin/V
<hp1> BoxClient: not found
<hp1> /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 48: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/98vboxadd-xclient: /usr/bin/V
<hp1> BoxClient: not found
<hp1> /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 50: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/98vboxadd-xclient: /usr/bin/V
<hp1> BoxClient: not found
<FloodBotK1> hp1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hp1> Backend     : gconf
<hp1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024364/
<hp1> my problem is here
<hp1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6024364/
<kumararasa> sir, to download firefox web browser, i have just installed kubuntu
<kumararasa> sir, how to download firefox web browser, i have just installed kubuntu
<mydogsnameisrudy> kumararasa:  sudo apt-get install firefox
<kumararasa> thnk u
<onebitxajax> [09:01:06] < onebitxajax> hi to all, i want to add "add single files as archive" to my dolphin How can i do it? i already write the  nash script
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<florentin> bonjour
<florentin> ?
<StarfighterPilot> hello florentin
<florentin> hello do you speak french?
<StarfighterPilot> no
<florentin> ok and you know any chan with a french community?
<StarfighterPilot> no, sorry
<smartboyhw> !fr | florentin 
<ubottu> florentin: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<StarfighterPilot> maybe #ubuntu-fr
<florentin> thanks
<LogicallyDashing> I occasionally switch between QWERTY and Dvorak keyboard layouts. In most apps, the keyboard shortcuts change to match the new layout. In Kate (and possibly others) this doesn't happen. I want it to. How do I make it happen?
<mamoun> Hi, I'm having an odd problem with an old laptop running kubuntu,...
<mamoun> ...at boot, the laptop is normally speed, but after a while it beomes seriously sluggish
<mamoun> ...apparently the cpu frequency becomes stuck at the lowest possible value (only 600 mhz)
<mamoun> no idea why
<LogicallyDashing> mamoun, check your power management settings, in the settings manager
<mamoun> Thank you for replying, there is no options related to cpu throttle in the power management options
<mamoun> using kde 4.10
<mamoun> I thought it could be because of overheating, but even using a laptop fan, there is no difference
<mamoun> ok, quick unrelated basic question: where does custom grub configuration goes?
<mamoun> I remember messing up with it ages ago but now I really can't remember where it was
<rodion> привет, народ
<seronis> every time I click a weblink in a program (not web browser) it opens Muon software center asking me to install firefox INSTEAD of just opening chrome
<seronis> any suggestions on how to fix this ?
<LogicallyDashing> seronis, you need to change a thing in Default Applications
<LogicallyDashing> to the effect that Chrome is your default web browser
<LogicallyDashing> This means you don't get a different app depending on the contents of a web link. You may not care
<chepe263> hello?
<gizmobay> I'm trying to install kdm on 13.04. When I try, it says it must uninstall kde-full, kde-workspace, etc.. Is this correct?
<BluesKaj> gizmobay, lightdm is the default now 
<seronis> LogicallyDashing, i set chrome as my default web browser the day i installed kubuntu
<seronis> it worked normally and randomly started doing this
<LogicallyDashing> seronis, so did you check the way it's set now? settings could have gotten randomly wiped
<seronis> yup.  i set it to the kde default web browser and then back to chrome
<BluesKaj> seronis, use chromium
<seronis> blue, no
<seronis> chromium has nothing to do with my issue
<BluesKaj> then expalian your issue
<seronis> every time I click a weblink in a program (not web browser) it opens Muon software center asking me to install firefox INSTEAD of just opening chrome
<BluesKaj> then chrome has everything to do with your issue because chromium is the default version for linux 
<seronis> no..  'rekonq'  is default in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> default ggogle internet browser for linux , then
<seronis> and switching 'default web browser' back to rekonq does not fix issue.  switching to opera or chrome afterwards does not fix issue
<BluesKaj> anyway , use chromium , chrome isn't supported here
<seronis> i dont give a shit.   my issue isnt chrome.  its  muon software center
<seronis> which should not be telling me to install 'firefox' when i click a link
<seronis> now.  be helpful or be quiet
<IdleOne> !language 
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IdleOne> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<seronis> idleone, if he doesnt want to help he doesnt have to. but i asked about a specific issue
<BluesKaj> seronis , if you insist that muon is your issue , you;re mistaken , that's all.
<IdleOne> seronis: the two factoids were directed at you. 
<seronis> idleone,  im aware.  i just disagree
<IdleOne> not at BluesKaj All I saw was you cursing and being rude
<BluesKaj> !chrome
<seronis> blueskaj,  stay on topic
<BluesKaj> !info chrome
<ubottu> Package chrome does not exist in raring
<IdleOne> google chrome is not supported on ubuntu or kubuntu. seek help from google.
<seronis> my problem is the same with rekonq
<seronis> now..  stop being pendantic
<seronis> help or not.  im happy with idling until someone can help
<IdleOne> seronis: drop the attitude
<seronis> rekonq is supported here.  exact same 'effect' is in play.  
<seronis> muon software center should be suported here.  its the issue as far as i can tell.  id appreciate information to the contrary
<seronis> idleone, are you able to help tell me why rekonq does not launch when i click a link ?
<IdleOne> I'm not interested in helping you.
<Fa_1> seronis: is the application you click the link something java based, like minecraft?
<seronis> minecraft, steam, and instant messengers
<seronis> any link outside a web browser
<joephelius> what does update-alternatives --display x-www-browser tell you?
<seronis> testing now
<BluesKaj> then set a default web browser in system settings.default apps
<seronis> blueskaj, i told you i've switched back and forth between rekonq, opera, chrome.  i've uninstalled opera and chromium
<seronis> currently its listing chrome as priority 200 and rekonq as priority 40
<seronis> @ joephelius
<joephelius> does xdg-open http://google.com from a terminal also open muon?
<seronis> testing
<seronis> nope.  that worked fine actually
<BluesKaj> ok , then seronis good luck , despite the attitude 
<seronis> blueskaj, appreciaqte the effort.  its just  'use XXX browser instead' isnt helpful. id rather track down why the problem occurs
<joephelius> where do you click the links that open muon, by the way?
<seronis> in the chat window in minecraft.  in instant message windows in steam and other IM clients
<seronis> just tested.  clicking a link here in hexchat opens muon too
<joephelius> can you remove muon and try again? what happens then?
<seronis> oddly enough..   'sudo apt-get remove muon' 
<seronis> and muon still opened clicking a link
<joephelius> something's definitely not right :D
<joephelius> seronis: remove muon-installer, too
<joephelius> which should, if installed, remove the kubuntu-firefox-installer, too
<Fa_1> it should be enough to remove kubuntu-firefox-installer
<joephelius> which I guess is what keeps popping up
<seronis> joephelius, problem resolved.  thank you 
<joephelius> glad I could help ;)
<BluesKaj> one shouldn't have to remove the FF installer, there's something still amiss I think
<seronis> agreed.  but doing so fixed the problem
<seronis> the only thing i can think that i installed close to when the problem started was netflix desktop package
<seronis> but i used that with xubuntu without any issues
<joephelius> seems this installer registered somewhere as default url handler
<joephelius> but not in xdg-open
<joephelius> google found one other person having the problem and no solution except re-installing firefox
<seronis> reinstalling and re-removing firefox didnt fix it
<seronis> i did try that last week.  probably saw the same goog result you saw
<Fa_1> or uninstall kubuntu-firefox-installer.. thats my fix. but my only known app is minecraft
<seronis> is there any way to see a list of packages that contain a specific other package as a dependancy /
<seronis> ie:  all packages that would have installed kubuntu-firefox-installer
<joephelius> apt-get rdepends
<joephelius> I guess
<seronis> 'invalid operation rdepends'
<seronis> or not.  thanks anyways
<joephelius> apt-cache
<joephelius> sry
<joephelius> debian always confuses me with this damned packet manager
<seronis> thanks.  im still mostly new to linux.  have 3 months with xfce and now 2 months with kde
<seronis> will do some 'man' research on apt-cache
<joephelius> package manager is important :)
#kubuntu 2014-08-18
<deaddeb> Anyone know of a list of Qt text editors? Kate is fine but I'm curious of the others.
<Sierra> Looking to reset my KDE settings to default, in Kubuntu 14.04.  Everything I find in searching says to rename the ~/.kde folder to ~/.kde.old then reboot, but there isn't a .kde folder or anything similar to rename
<valorie> Sierra: yes, there is
<valorie> what are you using to look?
<valorie> if Dolphin, you can simply type .kde in after the home folder name
<valorie> which will be your user
<Sierra> valorie: Terminal. ls -al isn't showing it, and running ms .kde .kde.old says .kde doesn't exist
<Sierra> mv*
<valorie> !
<valorie> that would be bizarre
<valorie> mine shows as drwx------  6 valorie valorie  4096 Jul 13 13:57 .kde
<valorie> and I have a .kde-old as well, from another computer
<valorie> are you sure you are in your ~/ space
<valorie> you can type cd to make sure
<Sierra> Yeah, I'm in ~.
<valorie> although you sound knowledgeable
<Sierra> http://bts.sierrabrown.me/tmp5656.txt is the output of ls -al
<valorie> the .kde folder is slowly going away, but is def. still there for 14.04
<Sierra> Exact version of kubuntu being 14.04.1
<valorie> that is what i'm running as well
<valorie> do you have `kubuntu-desktop` installed?
<valorie> it's a meta-package
<valorie> `apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop` will tell you
<Sierra> What would be the steps to see if that's installed?
<Sierra> Ok, says it's not installed
<Sierra> .. Oh. I feel stupid
<valorie> I would install that, then
<Sierra> I installed xubuntu, not kubuntu
<valorie> perhaps you are missing a few stray bits
<Sierra> Must have grabbed the wrong disk
<valorie> ah ha!
<Sierra> I'm amazed I didn't realise that before
<valorie> well, you can run KDE applications on any *buntu
<valorie> and if you often use the terminal, maybe you simply didn't notice
<Sierra> Yeah, terminal is my friend xD
<Sierra> Most of my experience comes from ubuntu server
<valorie> I try to use both the terminal and the gui
<valorie> because bugs should be exposed and reported
<valorie> terminal can be a life-saver though
<Sierra> So, gonna reinstall with the right os now.. xD
<Chiscit> #join freenode
<marcellus> hi. I have problems with "udisk-daemon"; at some point of the day starts using 100% of my CPU until my laptop turns off because of overheating.....
<marcellus> I was googleing it but found nothing...
<cyclick> quit
<Seccardo> Good day!
<lhgaray> hello people
<lhgaray> some question
<lhgaray> boot-repair solution on kubbuntu 12.04??
<lhgaray> ??
<Seccardo> I've a problem related to italian localization of Kubuntu. Some parts are still in english, after upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<hateball> Seccardo: What parts?
<Seccardo> hateball: for example the messages of network manager.
<lhgaray> grub-efi-amd64-signed
<lhgaray> error grub
<hateball> Seccardo: do you have the package language-pack-it installed properly?
<lhgaray> no
<lhgaray> live cd
<Seccardo> hateball: it seems that's all ok.
<Seccardo> hateball: there's a specific package to chek for?
<hateball> Seccardo: well the translations should be in language-pack-kde-it I guess, for nm
<Seccardo> hateball: the package is installed. In the meantime, I've googled around... may be a problem during migration/upgrade; I'll try to force the reinstall of language packages.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Seccardo> bye.
<me> hello
<Guest76285> Am I right in thinking that new activites are for those who require more than one dektop
<BluesKaj> Guest76285, one can use virtual desktops as well
<jubo2> pus
<kbroulik> Guest76285: Activities are much more than that. they allow you to group certain "tasks" and everything that belongs to them (documents, applications, etc etc)
<jubo2> accidental enter-press appologies
<Guest76285> can paanel colours be changed
<David1965> saying that a SSD SATA drive doesn't have platters or a moving head would they be a better match for the n2n68-la (Narra3)
<Riddell> ** testers wanted for KDE SC 4.14 in trusty and utopic
<Gatis> Seems: sudo apt-get install KDE doesn't work
<genii> Gatis: The usual packages aside from the usual kubuntu-desktop would be: kde-baseapps ( kde and minimal stuff) kde-standard ( kde and it's usual apps) kde-full ( everything)
<Gatis> Okay thanks for info
<Molten_Material> what is "cdrom:[Kubuntu 14.04.1 LTS_Trusty Tahr_-Release amd64 (20140722.2)]/ trusty main multiverse restricted universe" in software source's other software tab? should I check it?
<genii> Molten_Material: If the machine is connected to the internet you don't need that checked. It's from the installation CD/DVD
<guestEw9gci> hello
<guestEw9gci> is it possible to make new user account from guest account on kubuntu
<guestEw9gci> i have issue with main account, when i log in, screen goes black
<guestEw9gci> even tho it works ok, i hear sound when i lower and raise volume
<Molten_Material> genii: thanks for replying. newbie here. just to be clear, I'm an average user with a fresh Kubuntu 14.04.1 install via usb. so for future purpose I don't need theat cdrom bit checked?
<genii> Molten_Material: Almost always this will be unchecked, it usually wants to look to the online repositories first for updated lists of applications. Was the machine connected to the internet when you installed?
<genii> guestEw9gci: No, guest user does not have proper priveleges to do admin things like make new users or change passwords
<guestEw9gci> even tho i know pass of main user ?
<guestEw9gci> what is best way to deal with it ?
<genii> guestEw9gci: If main user logs in but no video, check, check things like maybe it is outputting to screen which is not currently attached, or if a laptop the key combo to switch between built-in and external may need to be activated
<Molten_Material> genii: no. after installing and booting to desktop I used usb tethering to update. I opened update manager to change server to main and select canonical partners. there I saw this cdrom. I have used ubuntu before for a short period of time but don't remember encountering cdrom option.
<guestEw9gci> genii: system if freshly installed
<guestEw9gci> is*
<genii> Molten_Material: If no internet on initial install, it may not have a complete sources.list file, knowing only of the CD. Could you see if your file /etc/apt/sources.list file has any contents?
<genii> guestEw9gci: Did the main user ever log in properly before, or was it like this from the install ?
<guestEw9gci> no
<guestEw9gci> genii: its like this from first time (ive stilled system mins ago)
<guestEw9gci> tho i had ubuntu before
<guestEw9gci> with which i had same problem
<genii> guestEw9gci: OK. But login screen shows properly, just not desktop after loggin in?
<guestEw9gci> genii: yes
<genii> work, afk
<guestEw9gci> desktop and everything work fine on guest account (im currently on)
<Molten_Material> genii: well, I kinda apt-get updated with cdrom checked without thinking much. It was foolish without knowing what cdrom option would do, even though as you imply it's harmless. so my sources.list has content right now, yes. but from now on what should I do? keep cdrom checked or uncheck it?
<genii> back
<genii> Molten_Material: Leave it unchecked
<genii> Molten_Material: ( so long as it's updating properly otherwise from the regular online repositories)
<Molten_Material> genii: okay. thank you for your kind help. bye.
<opensaurabh> SOS Here I am, in the middle of the installation. I already have Mint as my only OS, going to install Kubuntu side by side. Which option I should choose? I haven't made any partitions.
<opensaurabh> 1st option Guided resize seems legit
<alket> why do I get this: ERROR: locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid , in some 3d games ?
<AssociateX> Hello, Earthlings.
<CodePulsar> Hallo
<AssociateX> I have upgraded to 14.04 LTS and  now sound does not work with youtube videos in Google Chrome. Normal event sounds work though, and sound works with youtube videos in Mozilla. Where should I start looking? I have been searching google for this issue and have not found a solution or even a reason for this yet. Thank you.
<rostam> hi how could I pin kernel from being updated ? thanks
#kubuntu 2014-08-19
<Righteou5> question, is there any known issue with kde not working correctly in wine games. Example when I open BOTF in xfce the curser is fine but when i open it in kde i have to go below what I want to select for it to work
<reborn> hey there?
<reborn> why is kubuntu recommender only 32 bit?
<tsimpson> reborn: only because it works on both 32 and 64 bit CPUs, if you have a 64 bit CPU you can get the 64 bit version
<reborn> thanks for the reply.
<Anonymous_> Hello
<dougiel> hi
<Anonymous_> How are you
<dougiel> oops
<Anonymous_> What?
<dougiel> not allowed to chat in here :P
<Anonymous_> Who you
<Anonymous_> lol
<dougiel> anyway good luck - nite all
<Anonymous_> Night
<sma> test
<Jalm> Fin or Eng? need help
<soee> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Tm_T> hei Jalm
<Jalm> moi! meninkin jo tonne Fi kanavalle.
<marcellus> test
<marcellus> test2
<valorie> marcellus: what are you testing?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<csj> en....
<csj> 原来还有kubuntu聊天室呢
<smaudet> Greetings all, I've been testing out kubuntu (and other kde variants) on an older box, and I've noticed that they seem to randomly power down. Is there an issue with the kernel, or running live cds of the newer images? I'm not sure what the problem is, plan is to run these distros for a couple days on a real install and see what happens.
<smaudet> Just wondering if there are any known problems at the moment.
<smaudet> (I'm talking about 14.04 images)
<smaudet> Also if it helps its a core 2 duo laptop, and I was running a 32 bit image, maybe there is a problem with the bit mismatch.
<genii> Might be your pwer saving settings in the BIOS
<BluesKaj> smaudet, you can run 32 on a 64bit machine without ptoblems, but it could be graphics that are problematic on an older machine
<smaudet> BluesKaj: it could be, that machine doesn't have amazing graphics, but it was running pretty smoothly otherwise I thought
<smaudet> genii: thanks, I'll check that
<smaudet> didn't see your comment before
<skinux> How deeply can we customize our installation before we can no longer get support in this channel?
<georgelappies> anyway to change the ugly Google notification icon in the notify area??
<Walex> skinux: you get no support in this channel, you get volunteer help, if someone feels like to comment.
<skinux> I was referring to volunteer help.
<Walex> skinux: if you want support, Canonical has support plans that come with clear deliminations.
<skinux> I cannot afford to pay for support, that's kind of expensive.
<Walex> skinux: volunteer help is up to individuals attending the channel and having free time...
<Walex> skinux: but in general it is more or less: using Canonical provided repos and packages is good.
<Walex> skinux: BTW, more than Canonical IO could have mentioned the (other) Kubuntu sponsor.
<Walex> skinux: "official" repos are good, some PPAs also good (e.g. the KDE PPA for latest KDE SC versions).
<Walex> skinux: people here use them, so they may have encountered the same issues.
<skinux> Okay.
<skinux> I've been having problems with .sh and .bin files, getting permission denied trying to execute them. Right now, it's a .sh file, I've checked permissions and ownership already.
<FreeWolF> hello
<jubo2> Ciao FreeWolF
<jubo2> come stai ?
<jubo2> You have a FLGOSS related question, FreeWolF ?
<NDS> i lost my windows drives after installing ubuntu. any way to recover them?
<jubo2> NDS: have they been written out from the GRUB ?
<jubo2> that can be fixed
<jubo2> or did some disk management tool destroy the partition journaled data
<NDS> jubo2 i made the wrong selection "install ubuntu replacing windows"
<jubo2> NDS: if you chose "manual" in the "Disk" portion of the installation you are able to destroy the Windows disk
<jubo2> NDS: sry to convey it but that sounds like something that terminates and recycles the existing disk
<jubo2> ... apparently using the whole disk
<jubo2> NDS: I don't know if data recovery is possible without reloadable backups
<NDS> jubo2 i tried a tool called "testdisk" and it waas able to list the lost partitions
<FreeWolF> just a question: someone here use steam for linux?
<jubo2> NDS: this boots offa removable USB or optic device ( not within the OSes ondisk ?
<NDS> jubo2 sorry i didnt get your question
<jubo2> I'm sorry I wrote it wrong
<jubo2> You started a program called testdisk .. I was asking about in what OS ?
<NDS> i was in live mode
<jubo2> NDS: I'm sorry. I cannot help you much..
<jubo2> I'd guess the data is gone
<jubo2> but I dunno
<NDS> jubo2 ok. is there anyway i can connect it to my other pc?
<jubo2> NDS: yes.. SATA2 and SATA3 are compatible
<NDS> jubo2 its a laptop . still can i?
<jubo2> this means that nearly any SATAsomething are compatible with standard wiring
<jubo2> NDS: you can take the SATA3 drive out of the laptop bottom hatch ( usually )
<jubo2> attach it to any standard USBsomenumber-to-SATA
<NDS> jubo2 ok. thank you for your help
<jubo2> Costs like $3 in China and around the 20€ in Finlan
<jubo2> those are just my 'igh figures.. except in Finlan the price is 21-22€ for a cased or noncased USB-to-SATA connection solution
<jubo2> I've collected a linky collection of meta-price-searchengines and review sites and review aggregators
<jubo2> I get linky
<jubo2> http://develop.consumerium.org/wiki/Price_comparison_services
<jubo2> I think I'm going to do my sales and marketing field thesis I'ma do it on these and ethics in theory and ethics in practice
<jubo2> and gonna include something about http://develop.consumerium.org/wiki/Review_aggregators_and_review_sites
<jubo2> talk about domain name prices ?
<natman> Anyone know if there is any work ongoing with the KDE IM client - Telepathy? I would like to have an encryption option.
<jubo2> a .ki will set you back 900€ / annum ( excl. VAT ), and a .wiki will set you back 25.54€ ( excl. VAT )
<jubo2> let alone what you have to pay if you want someone's registered trademark or so.. it sports the brand no ?
<jubo2> Subways originally started wit 3 restaurants iirc
<jubo2> now they're a global brand
<smaudet> skinux: buying support is good - it means more Canonical, which means more updates, which means more volunteers...anyways you probably need to chmod +x your .sh files
<Flint_> I'm having bluetooth cutting out, is there a fix i might use?
<natman> Anyone know if there is any work ongoing with the KDE IM client - Telepathy? I would like to have an encryption option.
<Walex> natman: #KDE may be better
<tsimpson> there's #kde-telepathy
<micahcowan> How to set the umask for desktop automounts?
<micahcowan> (so that other users, say, "nobody", can read it)
<micahcowan> Looks like udisks --mount DEV --mount-options ...,umask=022 gets _almost_ what I want, except now it's mounted under /media instead of /media/micah.
<skinux> For some reason, chmod isn't working for some files in my home directory
<skinux> No error, but it doesn't actually do it.
<micahcowan> For anyone curious about the answer to mine, the final answer was to use udisksctl, not udisks, and adjust invocation accordingly.
<micahcowan> skinux, is it an external mount of a vfat fs?
<micahcowan> Er, guess not if it's home dir :)
<micahcowan> What's the command you're using?
<skinux> No. It's a shell script
<skinux> start script for Vim4J, a Java GUI for VIM
<rberg> skinux those files are not immutable or owned by root?
<skinux> They're owned by my user
<skinux> currently only read and write permissions
<rberg> no 'i' in there?
<skinux> I'm trying to allow executable, but chmod isn't actually doing it.
<skinux> Nope, no i
<rberg> dang.. cause that would do it
<rberg> and if you try to -x it without the script still no error?
<rberg> er +x I meant
<skinux> I gotta go. I'll try again later.
<skinux> rberg: You still in here?
<rberg> yeah I am at the controls
<skinux> Sorry I had to take off. Can you continue helping me with permissions?
<skinux> I've tried doing +x and a+x, with and without sudo. No error, but no change either.
<skinux> I also have this problem with .bin files.
<skinux> I really don't understand why chmod isn't working on some shell scripts and most bin files.
<skinux> Usually I can use graphical file browser to set executable, but that isn't working in this case either.
<skinux> And, I swear I'm not trolling
<skinux> Graphical change did it now I think.
<skinux> Now I'm getting this running ./configure: checking for executable suffix... no
<skinux> configure: error: cannot compile a simple program, check CC and CFLAGS
<skinux>   (cross compiling doesn't work)
<ikonia> cross compiling works fine if you do it right
<Pici> skinux: what are you trying to compile?
<skinux> Vim4J
<skinux> Here is the complete output: http://pastebin.com/adBatum9
<rberg> i think there is a config.log or something with more info
<kokeboy1> hello. can anyone help me...
<buriedalive> skinux package for compilation was installed?
<simplify> exit
<simplify> opps...
<buriedalive> hm
<kokeboy1> hey !!
<buriedalive> I near u
<buriedalive> hey
<buriedalive> kokeboy1 whats wrong?
<kokeboy1> hello buriedalive. I want to see ALL the chat room of irc,, where I have to go
<btm05> My power management settings are ignored. I can set them, but they are not saved, so that when I re-open the configuration settings they are still at the values, before I set them
<btm05> This means, that I can't leave my laptop for longer than 10mins unattended otherwise it sleeps.
<btm05> Makes compiling a real chore.
<btm05> Anyone know how this can be fixed?
<btm05> configured?
<buriedalive> kokeboy1 your client irc?
<kokeboy1> quassel... are there any better
<BluesKaj> btm05, is the power management checked in the tray icon popup?
<btm05> kokeboy1, you should try it once for the experience, but assuming you're on freenode or the like there are a _lot_ of chat rooms.
<BluesKaj> kokeboy1, you'll flood your irc client there are thousands of chatrooms on freenode
<btm05> BluesKaj, not sure? I can see something about a battery monitor?
<buriedalive> kokeboy1 /list command typing
<btm05> I'm new to kubuntu and ubuntu generally.
<buriedalive> and you see all chat rooms
<btm05> There's something strange about the configuration options in kubuntu: I have the option to change settings in the system settings in kde
<BluesKaj> btm05, click in the system tray , choose system tray settings then entries>battery monitor >always visible, then  setup your choices in system settings>power management
<btm05> And then I also have the oppertunity to change settings in 'Settings'
<btm05> which one has precedence?
<BluesKaj> oddly enough it;s enable power management in the system tray
<BluesKaj> then the system settings power management choices will work, btm05
<btm05> BluesKaj: Ok, it's the same dialog that I see when I use the kde system settings.
<btm05> But this time it will work?
<btm05> Well, I hope so! Thanks BluesKaj ;)
<BluesKaj> btm05, I hope so too :)
<Hrmx1___> Is there any option to make the scrolling more smooth? I tried now several input devices and for all of those the scrolling is very stuckish in opposite to windows.
 * Wizard yawns
<skinux> buriedalive: What do you mean by package for compilation? I have the source if that's what you mean.
<btm05> BluesKaj: Thanks, that seems to have worked with the power saving.
<Wizard> Hmm, is plasma-netbook still officially supported?
<skinux> I'm trying to compile from ./configure, package is Vim4J
<skinux> @buriedalive
<Wizard> skinux: And?
<skinux> I was answering his question
<Wizard> :)
<skinux> If you're offering help, here is the output: http://pastebin.com/adBatum9
<Wizard> Weird. build-essential installed?
<Wizard> It has to use some weird gcc flags to check if it works.
<Wizard> Or.. it requires gcj to build (yuck!)
<skinux> Yes, it's installed.
<skinux> Is there a better option than GCJ?
<Wizard> configure.log may shed some light on what's going on.
<Wizard> This is really weird.
<Wizard> Do you have any cross compiling gcc set as default gcc or something?
<skinux> http://pastebin.com/adBatum9 I've added config.log
<skinux> I haven't specifically set anythign
<Wizard> configure:1031:20: error: '__CYGWIN32__' undeclared (first use in this function)
<Wizard>  #define __CYGWIN__ __CYGWIN32__
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> Building on Windows or what?
<skinux> Kubuntu Linux
<skinux> Technically Ubuntu with Kubuntu desktop installed
<skinux> Ohh..do I need to install some kind of Cygwin libs?
<Wizard> Definitely not, cygwin is GNU for Windows.
<Wizard> Hmmm
<Wizard> you could try regenerating configure script
<Wizard> With autofoo
<Wizard> However, I can't recall how shoud it be done
<Wizard> 1st!
<Wizard> It's midnight and I'm thinking on going to sleep
<skinux> Why do we need to compile against Cygwin if we're running Linux???
<skinux> I thought Cygwin was for compiling/running nix apps for/on Windows.
<Wizard> It is.
<skinux> Hmm.
<skinux> Then why should I be cross-compiling??
<Wizard> I'm telling you, something is screwed with this configure script.
<skinux> Okay.
<Wizard> I'd try generating it with autofoo
<skinux> I can't find any such tool
<Wizard> autogen.sh
<Wizard> Should be in source tree
<skinux> Okay
<skinux> It's not.
<Wizard> :S
<skinux> I'll use autogen
<Wizard> Than autoconf
<Wizard> However I'm not very much accustomed with these medieval tools.
<skinux> Sorry, it's been a long time since I compiled from source.
<skinux> Would you suggest any better tools?
<Wizard> Nah, unfortunately it is not your choice at the moment.
<skinux> Okay.
<skinux> What would you suggest in general?
<Wizard> Finding out how to regenerate configure script.
<Wizard> autoconf does it, probably
<skinux> No, that didn't help
<Wizard> Than I'm out of ideas :/
<skinux> Yeah, I figured.
<Wizard> Sorry :(
<skinux> I won't keep trying. Software which doesn't come ready to compile obviously isn't worth my trouble anyway.
<skinux> What is the best way to upgrade when apt says there are upgradable packages?
<Wizard> Any. apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade or muon.
<Wizard> They all do the same, so use whatever fits your needs.
<Wizard> I usually just click "update" when an update notification appears.
<skinux> I never see any such notifications
<jubo2> Shukran, Shukran FLGOSS devels
<jubo2> All you lovely people who actually make the pull requests
<jubo2> and who actually send patches and such upstream instead of flabbing their mouth on irc
<jubo2> But I'm good at flabbing my mouth in irc
<jubo2> They also say my cooking is good
 * skinux doesn't even know how to make a patch
<jubo2> My code is horrible spaghetti.. I haven't coded in 7 yrs
<skinux> I mostly write in PHP
<jubo2> I'm much better at human languages. I've been sampling language no. 9, Brasilian Portuguese
<Wizard> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<jubo2> Looks like Polish is gonna be lang no. 10
<skinux> Polish is a language?
<skinux> Programming language, that is?
<jubo2> They ( mostly ##learnanylanguage ) say that if you know one slavic language even a somewhat it's helpful in learning Polska
<Wizard> :S
<jubo2> skinux: nah.. I've tried some computer languages but I'm no good at them
<skinux> Oh...spoken language
<skinux> I at least used to be good enough Java, might be good in PHP
<Wizard> jubo2: Skarpetki, sandały i torba z biedronki. A teraz skończ.
<jubo2> I hear ruby and haskell are really nice
<Wizard> skinux: I code java daily at work.
<skinux> I've written databasing code in PHP, written most of a chat server in Java, C#, and Python
<jubo2> voda? gazovnii dzikuje. Wizard: did that go even relatively right ?
<skinux> As in, I mostly wrote it entirely in each language. I didn't use three languages for one program
<jubo2> I want my water with bubbles
<Wizard> !op
<jubo2> Wizard: isn't dzinkuje thanks in Polska ?
<Wizard> Time to sleep
<Wizard> Good night ;)
<jubo2> nighty night Wizardzor
<Mamarok> Wizard: why do you call for ops?
<jubo2> I hear there is this thing.. I think it was in Ruby.. you define the relations of the objects and it generates like 100% of the needed SQL
<jubo2> that's pretty candy
<jubo2> I used to wear the bench at academic CS in Uni of Helsinki for 11 yrs on-and-off
<Mamarok> jubo2: you do know this is users support for Kubuntu, don't you?
<Mamarok> so 'please stay on topic, or take your chat to #kubuntu-offtopic
<jubo2> It is..? Well is there any problem. Mu Kubuntu14 I'm writing this one is excellent
<jubo2> Mamarok: so reminecing about computery stuff is offtopic and.. yeah 'k 'k .. /j #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> jubo2: this is a kubuntu help channel
<valorie> please keep other stuff in -offtopic -- it is a very friendly channel, don't worry
<Mamarok> jubo2: the problem is the topic: user support, everything that is not users support is offtopic, else this would make users support here rather difficult if everybody is doing chit-chat here
<jubo2> Mamarok: tru dat
<jubo2> I'm going to see if I like lurking in #kubuntu-offtopic and thanks to all FLGOSS devels
<SelenaG> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<SelenaG> !ops | (oerheks)
<ubottu> (oerheks): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<SelenaG> !ops | HELP CHANNEL EMERGENCY!
<ubottu> HELP CHANNEL EMERGENCY!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<SelenaG> !ops | HELP CHANNEL EMERGENCY!\
<ubottu> HELP CHANNEL EMERGENCY!\: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Wash_Jones> Hey everyone. Trying to do a Kubuntu install with full disk encryption. Is there an alternate installer for that?
<TelMeUK> Hello
<valorie> good lord
<mhall119> valorie: are you aware that emails are being sent out as you to various mailing lists about "101 Pines/Horseshoe Lake"?
<valorie> what a disaster
<valorie> I've just heard
<k10_> Hi all
#kubuntu 2014-08-20
<Nelson_> nice to see U
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> mhall119: the KDE sysadmins are banning the nextdoor.com site from all KDE lists -- is there a way I can get the *buntu mail admins to do the same thing?
<valorie> or I'm afraid I'll be the first of many spammers on their behalf
<valorie> I've written to them about their faulty webform, but.....
<Unit193> Canonical sysadmins would be the place to ask, I'd think.  Also banning LinkedIn would be good.
<valorie> Unit193: do you have an email, or should I submit an RT?
 * valorie has never done this before
<valorie> I mean an email for the sysadmins
<Unit193> valorie: RT is them, they also have a channel but RT is the way to go.
<valorie> so is the web address https://rt.canonical.com ?
<Unit193> s/canonical/ubuntu/, but it redirects there so no matter.
<valorie> got it, email rt@ubuntu.com
<valorie> thanks
<joedj> 12.04 -> 14.04 upgrade is failing with this error in main.log - suggestions? ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'update-manager-kde' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'
<CrypticByte> I just installed kubuntu and opened kde telepathy but its saying i need to install the haze and gabble plugins but when i try to install them it states i already have the newest versions
<CrypticByte> nvm randomly started working
<admine_> hello :)
<memeka> I'm trying KDE5, but EGL seems not to work, although it works on KDE4 ... :(
<memeka> compositor works only with XRender...
<memeka> can anyone help me debug the issue ?
<shadeslayer> memeka: hi, I saw your post in #project-neon earlier
<memeka> well I am not thanks shadeslayer
<memeka> sorry
<memeka> :)
<memeka> thanks, you think you can help?
<shadeslayer> memeka: there's no KDE5 :) , I'm assuming you mean plasma 5, for that, I'd recommend running kwin_x11 from konsole and checking the output
<memeka> I mean it works on KDE 4
<memeka> i mean project neon :)
<shadeslayer> memeka: yeah, but they're different stacks
<memeka> well, the output is not like kwin_egl
<shadeslayer> one uses Qt5 and the other uses Qt4
<memeka> of course :P
<memeka> shadeslayer: KWIN_OPENGL_INTERFACE=egl /opt/project-neon5/bin/kwin_x11 --replace
<memeka> here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8096952/
<memeka> bind OpenGL API failed
<memeka> ....
<memeka> not a lot of info there...
<shadeslayer> memeka: you're also missing kglobalaccel?
<memeka> shadeslayer: no but I did that from SSH
<shadeslayer> memeka: I'd recommend contacting the kwin maintainer tbh, I'm not entirely sure what would be required apart from making sure Qt is compiled with opengles
<memeka> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8096971/
<shadeslayer> hm, though possibly martin is on vacation
<memeka> this is run from within, so qdbus can see everything
<shadeslayer> memeka: send a email to plasma devel I'd say
<shadeslayer> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/dri/exynos_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/dri/exynos_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<memeka> that's GLX
<memeka> I have other apps running that try GLX first, and get that error
<memeka> but then use EGL just fine
<memeka> (yeah, GLX Is not available)
<shadeslayer> ah hm, yeah
<shadeslayer> true, it doesn't give alot of info
<shadeslayer> dunno, I'm no opengl expert
<shadeslayer> memeka: plasma-devel@lists.kde.org might be able to help
<memeka> k I will send an email thanks
<shadeslayer> cheers
<shadeslayer> memeka: also, how long did compiling everything take?
<shadeslayer> can you also test the Plasma 5 packages from regular ubuntu utopic?
<memeka> about 1 day
<memeka> native
<shadeslayer> would be really cool
<shadeslayer> oh
<memeka> but
<shadeslayer> damn, Plasma 5 isn't in the archive, so no armhf packages
<memeka> I had to compile everything by hand
<shadeslayer> right
<memeka> had to figure out myself the deps
<memeka> so a script to compile stuff continously would take few hours :)
<shadeslayer> memeka: well, in utopic we have half the stuff compiled for armhf
<shadeslayer> all the frameworks
<shadeslayer> but plasma you'd have to compile by hand
<shadeslayer> might be worth looking into that
<shadeslayer> neon is a fairly fast moving unstable target
<memeka> well... if it's half the stuff
<memeka> it's still a pain
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I can understand
<shadeslayer> I could try and get armhf for the kubuntu next ppa
 * shadeslayer asks
<shadeslayer> memeka: but the point of getting armhf builders for the PPA would be to get testers
<shadeslayer> memeka: do you reckon you can provide useful feedback?
<shadeslayer> i.e. do you have the time to test packages?
<shadeslayer> memeka: fwiw there's also #plasma
<memeka> I'll ask, thanks
<memeka> I can test stuff out I guess...
<shadeslayer> ok, I'll ask for armhf builders
<shadeslayer> lets see what happens
<memeka> cool, thanks
<shadeslayer> memeka: might want to join #kubuntu-devel too btw :)
<memeka> :))
<allee> KDE mime type system claims: /boot/grub/i386-pc/  is full of 'Amiga audio files'.  file /boot/grub/i386-pc/*.mod  correctly detects 'ELF 32-bi t...'
<allee> Where are the config files that KDE uses to detect mime-types?
<allee> I usually don't browse boot/grub, but baloo lists them in dolpins 'Audio Files' view :-(
<Walex> allee: depends...
<allee> Walex: on what ? ;-)
<Walex> allee: consider looking at '/etc/mime.types' and 'man xdg-mime' to start with
<Walex> allee: and also of course 'kcmshell4 filetypes' but probably that is derived from the above.
<Walex> allee: also nothing prevents the Baloo indexer from using its own list
<allee> Walex: thx, I assume xdg-mime and the f.d.o standard will lead the to the xml config files
<Walex> allee: maybe...
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<jubo2> Salutation BluesKaj
<jubo2> We should have FLGOSS devel appreciation days .. like .. often
<jubo2> Once / week might be good
<jubo2> Thursday - from Thor's Dag would be my off-handed choice
<BluesKaj> hi jubo2 and what does that acronym mean ?
<jubo2> Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, FLGOSS devel appreciation day, Friday, Saturday, Sunday repeat
<jubo2> BluesKaj: jubo-jubo not acronym
<jubo2> and 2 is just another number.. 'k.. maybe the only even prime in the .. whatever you call this reality thing at any point
<BluesKaj> if you want to discuss offtopic then #kubuntu-offtopic is the place
<jubo2> BluesKaj: My friend Migisq just one day said: "What if we'd call you Jubo?"
<BluesKaj> not hjere jubo2
<jubo2> I liked it so it stuck
<jubo2> BluesKaj: 'k.. was forgetting in a support channel. channel traffic ~~ support demand, support demand == bad for us
<jubo2> no traffic == no support demand == good for us
<mhall119> valorie: you can many ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<ik_> hi ¡
<ik_> hi ¡
<Wizard> Hi everyone.
<Wizard> Seems everything works ;
<yossarianuk> hello everybody !
<Riddell> Wizard: great :)
<Riddell> hi yossarianuk
<yossarianuk> Kde - 4.14 is out : http://kde.org/announcements/4.14/
<Riddell> I accept payment is beer and hugs :)
<Riddell> yossarianuk: have you tried the kubuntu packages yet?
<yossarianuk> is that going to be in the 14.04 standard repo or PPA only ?
<Wizard> yossarianuk: No updates yet..
<Riddell> yossarianuk: PPA only, it's a feature release
<yossarianuk> riddell: thanks - not tested yet...
<yossarianuk> riddell: will be tonight though on my home desktop.
<yossarianuk> ah - just seen the announcement on kubuntu.org...   http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.14
<yossarianuk> is 14.10 going to be using kde 4.x or 5.x ?
<Riddell> yossarianuk: Plasma 4 on the default image, there will also be a tech preview image with Plasma 5
<yossarianuk> thanks for the info riddell:  it should be in fairly good shape by then....
<Wizard> Nah, I'm happy with default 14.04 ;]
<Wizard> I even encouraged myself to use netbook-plasma.
<Wizard> plasma-netbook rather.
<Wizard> Whatever.
<Gatis> what is netbook-plasam
<Wizard> Gatis: http://www.kde.org/workspaces/plasmanetbook/
<Gatis> ok
<Wizard> Kubuntu enables it automatically on small screens.
<vinco> !list
<ubottu> vinco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vinco> ciao
<vinco> !list
<Wizard> vinco: Your IP address has been reported.
<BluesKaj> !it | vinco
<ubottu> vinco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vinco> #ubuntu-it
<vinco> !list
<ubottu> vinco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> the file sharing irc servers in Italy are blocked, hence the
<BluesKaj> this
<yossarianuk> hold on - why is saying 'list' a demand for warez ?
<yossarianuk> i haven't even heard the term 'warez' for over a decade.....  Since I have used Linux as my main desktop I only have legal software.
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, usually it;s for media like mp3s etc, since the Italian gov't blocks p2p irc servers
<vinco> ciao
<vinco> !list
<ikonia> vinco: you've already done that - there are no wares here
<BluesKaj> ok, bbl
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: ah got you - i.e sharing of copyrighted stuff...
<yossarianuk> One more advantage of running Linux  - generally its all 100% legal.
<yossarianuk> in the last few months I have paid for more games (thanks to steam) than I did in all the time I ran windows.
<yossarianuk> (I only ran windows for 5 years - Amiga before (so much better) and linux after.
<SuperM> hello
<monkeyjuice> hello
<BluesKaj> hey monkeyjuice
<monkeyjuice> hows it going BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> not bad monkeyjuice ...wet here tho, how about you ?
<monkeyjuice> ya rain day also , im on the mend messed up my leg so im in a cast
<BluesKaj> bummer monkeyjuice, what happened?
<monkeyjuice> me being old and stuped at the same time, over lifted and messed up my Achilles tendon
<BluesKaj> ouch ouch ouch !
<monkeyjuice> ya it was ouch .. ;(
<BluesKaj> how long to heal ?
<BluesKaj> no pun intended
<monkeyjuice> only 6 to 9 weeks ;)
<BluesKaj> ok, took 6 weeks for the big toe tendon, which got severed by a broken vinegar bottle while diving into a river
<monkeyjuice> so your old and stuped too i guess LOL sorry had to do it
<BluesKaj> cast as well
<BluesKaj> that was when I was young and stupid, 19yrs old
<monkeyjuice> oh lol ;)
 * genii makes more coffee 
<monkeyjuice> howdee genii
<BluesKaj> hey genii
<genii> Hi people :)
<foobar_> hello, how to remove an icon app from the bottom Panel,please?
<BluesKaj> right click on the icon , there should be an option to remove
<foobar_> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> no wahT/
<BluesKaj> ?
<foobar_> i mean: there's a Remove this Panel, but dunno if it will remove the whole panel bar instead just that one
<foobar_> all the icons are in that widget which I don't know how it is called, correct'
<foobar_> task manager, perhaps
<BluesKaj> foobar_, is it in a launcher in the panel?
<foobar_> BluesKaj: sorry dunno: i only made Add to Panel for the apps
<foobar_> and now kate won't be launched, so I am trying to remove it
<foobar_> got this and permissions issues right now
<foobar_> since I cannot create, edit and save my files in /var/www/ as normal user, i only can create them by doing sudo kate filename.ext but this sounds very wrong
<BluesKaj> foobar_, right click on the panel>panel options>panel settings
<foobar_> uff i remove the whole default bottom bar now:(
<foobar_> and now?
<BluesKaj> then pass the cursor over the icon , there should be an opion to remove
<BluesKaj> option
<foobar_> add Panel->defaults
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> read above
<foobar_> BluesKaj: yup i mean that to restore the bottom bar was just Add Panel->defaults
<foobar_> a solution to use permissions on files correctly, now?
<foobar_> I would just launch kate and work, without think about permissions
<BluesKaj> sorry I don't know what that has to do with icons in the panel
<foobar_> nothing, icons issue is solved, more or less:)
<BluesKaj> ok for giu app lauch with permissions use kdesudo in the krunner/run command for launching with permissions in the terminalk use sudo
<BluesKaj> terminal
<foobar_> BluesKaj: i won't use sudo
<BluesKaj> kdesudo for GUI ..if you need to use a command to launch
<foobar_> mhmh
<foobar_> it sounds a bit weird anyway
<foobar_> many thanks for now BluesKaj
<foobar_> btw BluesKaj i got linux on a SSD
<BluesKaj> ook foobar_ yw
<foobar_> my first SSD
<foobar_> don0t hack me please
<bprompt> ?
<foobar_> :P
 * bprompt guesses foobar_  is foobared
<foobar_> dunno.doubtful
<nicholasjanssen> WHY XCHAT WONT HAVE EASY IGNORE FUNCTION
<BluesKaj> nicholasjanssen, no shouting here ,and ask your question in the #xchat chan
<foobar_> anyway BluesKaj i do't get why i cannot create files by just launch kate in my home and deeper
<foobar_> well, /var/www is not my home, indeed, but still
<foobar_> every web dev just open the terminal and launch kdesudo kate?
<BluesKaj> kate should launch from the kmenu>applications>utilities, no need for any other method unless you have existing textfiles in dolphin that you click on
<foobar_> BluesKaj: yup but if i try to create/edit/save files in /var/www using kate, it will failes
<BluesKaj> foobar_, are you using kdesudo to open /var/www?
<foobar_> BluesKaj: no i didn't
<foobar_> just asking if it is a common method that i never discovered
<BluesKaj> uhm, never heard of /var/www , so you obviously created it ,... which command/path did you use>?
<foobar_> BluesKaj: it is php/apache local server
<BluesKaj> foobar_, then ask in #php or #apache
<BluesKaj> thsat's not a kubuntu related question
<Pici> //var/www is the default document root in Ubuntu.
<Pici> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> Pici, odd, I've never seen it
<BluesKaj> Pici, perhaps you can help foobar_  then rather than correcting me
<Pici> foobar_: You should either add yourself to the www-data group, which should allow you to save files in there (after a logoff/logon) or create a new document root in a place you both have access.
<foobar_> Pici: mhmh i will search for that way then
<foobar_> BluesKaj: ask on #php would be a way too, since the server is on linux, i thought it would a good question for this chan too
<BluesKaj> well maybe, seems #ubuntu might be more suitable since your question is about  //var/www which is the default document root in Ubuntu as Pici pointed out to me, not sure about the ruling would be for this question
<BluesKaj> not sure about what the ruling would be for this question, rather
 * keithzg ran into the change of /var/www to /var/www/html as the default apache2 document root just the other day
<keithzg> So, anybody have any answers for re-integrating Chrome with KDE? Since they switched off of GTK to their own stack I've found it kindof annoying (can't click-drag to or from with the same nice results, for example).
<keithzg> It kindof kills me that I can't just click-drag pictures from a chrome window into a Dolphin one now, for example.
<foobar_> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> keithzg, have you tried chromium-browser ?
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Hrmm, you're right, that *does* work. Did Chromium not switch over to Aura or something?
<BluesKaj> dunno keithzg, I just assume since it's written for linux exclusively that any linux DE will integrate with it
<BluesKaj> or rather the reverse :)
<keithzg> BluesKaj: It's weird though, since I swear until the Aura changeover it worked fine on Chrome to. Although maybe that's a read herring and it's something else that's breaking it. Hmm.
<BluesKaj> keithzg, chrome is a windows browser adapted to run on linux. whereas chromium is a linux browser period, dunno what aura is.
<keithzg> BluesKaj: No offense, but you're just wrong.
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Aura is Google's toolkit which they replaced GTK with. As such, the version of Chrome for Linux is nearly identical now to the version they use in ChromeOS.
<keithzg> In many respects, their Linux branch is getting far more attention these days than their Windows one.
<keithzg> Several times recently features came to ChromeOS and normal Linux long before they made it to Windows.
<keithzg> All Chromium is these days is Chrome with some proprietary Google blobs excised, in the same way AOSP compares to what ships on Nexus devices.
<BluesKaj> keithzg, seems the devs are working on an android browser that with a few mods runs fine on linux
<keithzg> Err, the Chrome on Android is further from what's in ChromeOS than Chrome on (normal) Linux is.
<BluesKaj> i don't have a nexuz or andoid device so I\m behind the curve there :)
<BluesKaj> or an "i" anything either :)
<BluesKaj> guess you young guys would classify me as a Luddite
<keithzg> Well, if you use a dumbphone, perhaps!
<keithzg> Myself I just try to use whatever is closest to GNU/Linux as possible, ex. the phone I'm holding in my hand right now has a UI written in Qt5, rendered with Wayland, and using systemd underneath :)
<keithzg> Anyways, though. Aura is essentially Google's underlying toolset to replace most of the beneath-the-hood usage of GTK, so that the ChromeOS, desktop Linux and Windows versions are all unified (to a degree; Chrome still uses GTK for theming, for example).
<keithzg> Chromium being just Chrome without the proprietary bits, this all is true of it too: http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/aura
<BluesKaj> I don't use a cellphone as an audioplayer or text or camera device ...it's a phone, that's all
<keithzg> I use a phone because then I have a terminal in my pocket! And lots of great KDE-sourced apps, too.
<keithzg> Hell of a lot nicer than carrying around a big bulky and battery-inefficient laptop.
<BluesKaj> as it is I spend entirely too much time on this laptop anyway, it's good to give it a rest
<keithzg> *shrug*
<BluesKaj> <--- retired , don't need a job device
<keithzg> Whatever works for you, works. But I'd have a hell of a time finding a device that did only one thing that even did it better than my phone can, ex. for listening to podcasts it's way, way easier to just use gPodder on my phone (written in Python and QML!) than to wrangle that stuff from my desktop onto an mp3 player, which then wouldn't have as nice of a UI/UX as gPodder does anyways.
<dnel> is there a kde control panel to manage cpu frequency scaling?
<BluesKaj> ditto keithzg , whatever works for you ")
<linux> i have kubuntu with motion and it work few days dhan came update and all beauty was gone , when i try to start cheese i get linux@linux-K55VD:~$ cheese
<linux> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy
<linux> (cheese:4439): cheese-WARNING **: Device '/dev/video0' is busy: gstv4l2object.c(2524): gst_v4l2_object_set_format (): /GstCameraBin:camerabin/GstWrapperCameraBinSrc:camera_source/GstBin:bin17/GstV4l2Src:video_source:
<linux> Call to S_FMT failed for YU12 @ 1280x720: Device or resource busy
<BluesKaj> !Paste | linux
<ubottu> linux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Yup, yup and I suspect that's why many of us use Linux and KDE in the first place; everybody's wants and needs are different!
<keithzg> dnel: Not any kde control panel option for that which I know of, but there are definitely GUI applications for such.
<BluesKaj> dnel, there is an app called cpufrequtils in the repos
<keithzg> Also, indicator-cpufreq, which is a appindicator-based applet.
<dnel> thanks keithzg, BluesKaj, trying cpufreq-set to set to ondemand governor but it wont work for some reason
<keithzg> Hmm, removing my Chrome profile makes drag-and-drop work. So it's something messed up in my profile, not with Chrome itself per se (which makes sense since Chromium worked too).
<BluesKaj> well, it's been a long day ....time to give it a rest, later folks
<keithzg> Take care
<Scunizi> My live usb will not open kde partition manager.  It tries, spins then nothing. Any ideas how to fix that?
<keithzg> Scunizi: Have you tried launching it from a terminal? (I believe it's just "partitionmanager").
<Scunizi> keithzg: yea.. looks like the system is just reeaallyy slooow in loading the package. I actually got 3 windows up and closed two.
<keithzg> Scunizi: Haha, fair enough
<Scunizi> I've got another issue though. When creating a live usb the system asked for credentials.  There were 2 user names to pick from, both identical. But when I look in the gui's user configuration section there is only one user for the system. would this be caused by having both unity (as the first install) and kde (kubuntu) as the second?
<keithzg> Hrmmm, maaaaybe, I do vaguely remember something along those lines back when I also ran non-KDE environments (these days it's just KDE and sometimes Openbox for me). I'd check "getent passwd" in the terminal for the canonical users list first.
<keithzg> Canonical meaning the authoritative, true users list, not referring to the company, heh.
<Scunizi> Ok.. did that with only one recognizable user outside of system stuff.. and it was me
<Scunizi> it also shows www-data in /var/www but there is no /var/www and I don't have a webserver running.  When I upgrade to 14.04 I may take the opportunity to do a clean install
<keithzg> No big deal for that, apache2 just adds that user when installed, as AFAIK it's generally not Debian policy to have packages remove users like that even if you've since uninstalled apache2.
<Scunizi> that could be.. the last time I upgraded I was shocked to find I didn't have to do a fresh install to fix things. I may have had apache on at some point in the past.
<keithzg> I've never done a fresh install on an existing one, but I'm a stubborn SOB ;)
<Scunizi> For whatever reason I've had issues on almost all my home built desktop machines. They weren't the latest and greatest at the time either. 2 gens behind typically
#kubuntu 2014-08-21
<ShalokShalom> hi there: what is the different between kubuntu 12.04.5 with KDE SC 4.14 from the Backports and 14.04 ? What is the sense of this backpors, since 12.04.5 use athe same kerne and x.org as 14.04, please ?
<Tm_T> ShalokShalom: there's more than just kernel and Xorg
<ShalokShalom> i know, what ? the init system ?
<Tm_T> pretty much the whole userland software stack, sans Xorg and KDE in this case
<ShalokShalom> and this makes a markable difference in stability, correct ?
<ShalokShalom> even with 4.14 ? :)
<Tm_T> 12.04 has bug, security and hardware support updates, 14.04 has the whole platform updated compared to 12.04
<ShalokShalom> i know
<Tm_T> ShalokShalom: possibly yes better stability too
<ShalokShalom> thanks
<ShalokShalom> so why not ship 12.04.5 with 4.14 on board as well ?
<ShalokShalom> or 4.13
<Tm_T> ShalokShalom: because 12.04 should only have bug, security and hardware support updates, not feature updates
<Tm_T> otherwise it wouldn't be stable release but "rolling" release
<Tm_T> same with 14.04 at this point btw
<ShalokShalom> what include the whole userland software stack ? the GNU Tools, the init system and .. ?
<valorie> ShalokShalom: also we have no people stepping up to do the necessary testing
<Tm_T> ShalokShalom: tons of libraries KDE is relying to, tons of applications etc
<Tm_T> system services
<valorie> backporting that far back would need very complete testing
<Tm_T> valorie: and I'm sure we wouldn't get SRU exception for that
<ShalokShalom> o fine
<ShalokShalom> that sounds sensefull to me
<valorie> Tm_T: I bow to your superior wisdom
<valorie> and knowledge
<ShalokShalom> so, to include 4.14 is just a question of testing ? and the specific bug reports for tht, result in a specific updates, yes ?
<ShalokShalom> via the backports repo ?
<valorie> ShalokShalom: testers who are going to be around, and not just "one-shot" backports
<valorie> testing is really important for good QC
<ShalokShalom> what are one shot backports please ? :)
<ShalokShalom> QC ?
<ShalokShalom> i tend to use non buntu kde distro, please forgive me :D
<lordievader> ShalokShalom: QC stands for Quality Control ;)
<ShalokShalom> oh fine
<ShalokShalom> yes, ofc
<ShalokShalom> i think, that 4.13 (and 4.14 is quiet similar to 4.13) is already tested on the 14.04 Stack.
<ShalokShalom> so that increase the Stability for sure
<lordievader> ShalokShalom: If you want to become a tester hang around in #kubuntu-devel and let them know.
<ShalokShalom> thanks
<ShalokShalom> google find nothing about one-shot backports, valorie :P
<valorie> I meant that we don't need people stepping up to test for just a short time
<valorie> but making themselves available for some time
<valorie> doing things like backports is a lot of work
<ShalokShalom> yes
<ShalokShalom> the 4.14 backport is already done ?
<MoonUnit`> upgraded to 4.14 last night
<valorie> 4.14 for 14.04 is done, yes
<valorie> Riddell announced it earlier
<Riddell> MoonUnit`: how did that go?
<MoonUnit`> perfect, no problems.
<ShalokShalom> me stupid, i cant read
<ShalokShalom> guess this counts for 12.04
<ShalokShalom> ah, anyway, 4.13.2 is ready
<ShalokShalom> fine as well :D
<Wizard> Hi
<jubo2> is there a key-combination to show the scrolling white lines describing what the system is doing at start-up time ?
<jubo2> I'm that much from the last millenium I miss it in Kubunutu
<valorie> jubo2: I think you have to get into settings by pressing escape I think it is, at just the right time
<valorie> and set "nosplash" on
<valorie> so you get text instead of the splash screen
<valorie> !nosplash
<jubo2> and there is no cue/clue for when to press escape ?
<valorie> boo
<valorie> as I recall, the instant that letters appear on your screen
<valorie> but it's been different with every laptop I've tried
<hateball> jubo2: do you want it to be permanent or just when you feel like pressing a key?
<valorie> too bad ubottu didn't know, but you can google with nosplash + your computer model
<jubo2> hateball: I guess I'd like it permanent
<hateball> jubo2: sudo nano /etc/default/grub and remove "quiet splash" in the default cmdline, then sudo update-grub
<hateball> it will edit all grub entries, and make it default for any new kernels as well
<valorie> awwww, then no pretty splash any more
<valorie> it is interesting, though
<valorie> to see what's starting up
<jubo2> I try reboot now to check it worked
<kbroulik> I was surprised to find that cups was not installed on my utopic install with plasma 5. is that intended, or is something else used now?
<valorie> kbroulik: I've not heard of anything else
<valorie> maybe fewer people are printing these days
<kbroulik> hopefully :)
<juboxi> hateball: didn't work .. I just commented it out instead of removing. Is that the problem ?
<juboxi> hateball: the nosplash-thing
<hateball> juboxi: pretty sure you need the entry there for update-grub to run properly. You can check /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see that the entries are correct
<hateball> if you just comment it out I doubt it will overwrite existing entries
<icetek> allo
<icetek> ??
<hateball> yes?
<icetek> is my frist time on linux
<jubo2> Hey..
<jubo2> Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, FLGOSS devel appreciation day, Friday, Saturday, Sunday. *repeat*
<jubo2> So happy FLGOSS devel day!
<jubo2> This new, clean Kubuntu14 works really nice also with only 2GB of RAM
<jubo2> Got the same in a VirtualBox in the other machine.. that one gets by with only 1.7GB of RAM
<Wizard> jubo2: How much RAM does default install eat?
<jubo2> Wizard: as in seen in 'top' ?
<Wizard> ;]
<jubo2> Wizard: I think it was 1.3GB without tens-of-tabs-in-the-ff and 1.9GB with all
<jubo2> it's obviously carefully avoiding going under 100MB free
<Wizard> And Kubuntu without any running apps?
<jubo2> coz you really wanna avoid going to IO-wait if you wanna a reputation of reliable good performance OS
<jubo2> Wizard: I don't know the answer to that
<Wizard> OK
<Wizard> I'll check back home.
<jubo2> Wizard: the system ( thank you for that FLGOSS ppl btw ) always loads all programs that were loaded when the OS was last time shut down
<Wizard> Here I'm tortured by windows, served corpo style.
<jubo2> This is sheer user friendliness candy in comparison to Windoozes
<Wizard> jubo2: I've disabled that, I don't like it.
<jubo2> Me gusta mucho
<Wizard> I've selected "launch empty session".
<jubo2> Wizard: should we move the thread to #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<jubo2> coz you know..
<Wizard> Sure
<jubo2> [Wednesday, August 20, 2014] [04:04:48 PM] <jubo2>      BluesKaj: 'k.. was forgetting in a support channel. channel traffic ~~ support demand, support demand == bad for us
<jubo2> no channel traffic == no support demand == good for us
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<alket> sorry for OT , but is kde 5 considered as stable ? I mean can it be used on production environment ?
<Wizard> Well, since it won't be included in 14.10 I guess no :]
<BluesKaj> alket, kde5 isn't available yet, only the framework and plasma 5s
<alket> BluesKaj: thanks
<alket> didnt knew that
<shadeslayer> alket: what's KDE 5?
<shadeslayer> there's no KDE 5 :)
<BluesKaj> it's a rumour about kde5 ..a lot of users are mistaking the plasma5 and kf5 as kde5
<alket> yeah , I don't understand  KDE well , I just like kubuntu and I know that it uses KDE
<alket> do you guys use it ?
<BluesKaj> well, they are part of what will be kde5 in the future
<BluesKaj> I don't due to breakage
<alket> thanks
<Wizard> I don't since I like things working and I avoid PPAs and other dirty magic.
<BluesKaj> alket, ask in #kubuntu-devel for more info about it
<soee> alket: yes im on plasma5 :)
<Wizard> Brave one :)
<alket> any good screen recorder ?
<alket> found it
<jubo2> alket: what was it ? if you took 4 minutes to look for one yourself please do take the 15 seconds respond
<jubo2> I use whatever comes with KDE to take the snapshots but sometimes recording would be powerful
<alket> im using recordMyDesktop , which is not a kde app
<alket> it says that it has qt4 frontend but can't find it
<alket> but terminal version works just fine
<Wizard> I used something with weird name once.
<Wizard> xsomethingcam
<Wizard> xvidcap
<Wizard> Small GTK app.
<alket> jubo2: found another one , recorditnow
<alket> i thnk its a frontend for recordmydesktop
<alket> its kde
<BluesKaj> kamoso
<BluesKaj> !kamoso
<BluesKaj> !info kamoso
<ubottu> kamoso (source: kamoso): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 187 kB, installed size 819 kB
<alket> BluesKaj: i meant a desktop recorder
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , my mistake :)
<BluesKaj> there are 2 versions of recordmydesktop
<jubo2> 'k dänks alketzor & BluesKajzor
<BluesKaj> jubo2, zor ?
<jubo2> Quick newb question: how do I chown recursively ?
<tsimpson> jubo2: chown -R ...
<jubo2> tsimpson: tnx.. I tried -r intuitively and it complained about the it not existing
<rostam> hi I am trying to suppress the output of the "apt-get install"  I have used "-q" and still prints too much stuff, what should I do ? thanks
<tsimpson> rostam: you can use -qq to make it very silent, but beware it implies -y
<locsmif> hi all. I have a problem. I upgraded Kubuntu to the latest version through the system tray updater, and now my desktop environment won't start anymore. Screen goes off after the glowing 'kubuntu' text and I'm forced to reboot.
<locsmif> In rescue mode now, 80x40 text mode, I started networking, so that's how I was able to get here. What's going on ?
<BluesKaj> locsmif, try updating, upgrading and dist-upgrade again
<locsmif> okay
<BluesKaj> 12.04 to 14.04 ?
<BluesKaj> LTS
<locsmif> Doing d/u now, I have icedtea, openjdk, stuff like that
<locsmif> yeah
<locsmif> At 14.04.1 LTS now
<rostam> tsimpson, thx
<locsmif> Hi all. Can't boot into desktop after upgrade to 14.04.1. I get the "kubuntu" logo and then the screen just switches off, looking for signal on DVI-D
<locsmif> Is this is a known problem?
<locsmif> This PC has an [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6550D] video card
<jalomann> I had the same when I installed 14.04 and now I am having difficulties installing 14.10
<locsmif> Hmmm
<locsmif> Sounds ominous, like I'm fucked :P
<locsmif> I wish I hadn't upgraded..
<jalomann> Try to press shift when you boot to get boot options.
<locsmif> Somehow kdm was migrated to lightdm
<jalomann> And then F6. Select acpi=off
<locsmif> jalomann: I'm booted now, I modified some kernel options to get a workable terminal
<locsmif> acpi=off ?
<jalomann> yes. enter toggles.
<jalomann> so that you get x mark.
<locsmif> Right
<locsmif> I don't necessarily need shift though, I get a grub 2 boot menu, and I'm booting from external USB HDD. I have an option "advanced", where I can modify the boot options as usual with "e", or are you referring to another boot phase?
<locsmif> I guess there's no harm in trying, but I doubt this will work. Brb
<jalomann> Yes. I am talking about DVD boot. But I think you can enter the same option on boot parameters.
<jalomann> I am struggling here as well. I am stuck with installation.
<locsmif> Well, that didn't work
<locsmif> I don't know why I even thought it would
<jalomann> It worked for one of my istallations but I have still two left.
<locsmif> Most likely something is wrong with the X.org configuration and the mode set
<locsmif> I need to alter my normal boot configuration so that Kubuntu won't start X. Any ideas on how to achieve that? I'm not used to upstart and all that cruft
<jalomann> Then you can try with boot option nomodeset
<locsmif> X.org must set a mode
<locsmif> a resolution, a color depth
<locsmif> I don't even know what nomodeset does
<locsmif> I presume it's an option for the kernel and the framebuffer
<jalomann> These were the tips I read but they doesn't me either. :(
<Wizard> Hi everybody?
<Wizard> jalomann: Whya re you sad?
<jalomann> I don't have too much success with installation.
<Wizard> Installation of what?
<Wizard> Sorry, I've just dopped in :)
<jalomann> Now I try to install 14.10 32bit
<Wizard> 14.10 will be released in october.
<jalomann> Yes but I try test http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<jalomann> But I difficulties to install 14.04 64bit as well.
<Wizard> Hmm.. current can by " just broken" :D
<Wizard> I thnk alfa or beta has been relesed use that.
<Wizard> Or upgrade from 14.04.
<jalomann> I can try. But I just burned two 14.04 DVDs for my friend and they failed too.
<jalomann> So they installed 13.10
<Wizard> Did you check iso images checksums after dowloading?
<jalomann> Yes I did.
<jalomann> Annd I burned severad DVDs. Not only one.
<Wizard> Hmm.. What was the exact problem?
<Wizard> Because, you know.. "just failed" is not pretty detailed.
<jalomann> The screen stays black. The installation didn't go further.
<jalomann> I have one installation going. If you have tips they are wellcome.
<jalomann> I tried to start: "check disc for errors" but it didn't start either.
<kokeboy1> you could use an emulation software first, such as WMware player... you can install kubuntu from windows...
<jalomann> Yes I know but I usually run on iron.
<BluesKaj> or virtualbox
<jalomann> Ok. I can try that. I still have 12.10 on this box with VM.
<jalomann> Now I noticed I don't have kernel module for VM.
<jalomann> I compiled my own kernel for my network card.
<jalomann> I need to change the harddisk. I will be back.
<jubo2> I just noticed the mouse scroll wheel works with nano inside of ssh.. Thank yous go to the KDE and Kubuntu devels
<jubo2> never had a scroll wheel work in nano before..
<nagerst> Where can i find the sound files from kubuntu hardy?
<nagerst> I really love the minimize/maximize sounds
<Wizard> In hardy repo :]
<nagerst> Wizard: i understand that, but in what package?
<Wizard> No idea, really :D
<Wizard> jalomann: Did you figure it out?
<jalomann> No. I tried to boot this PC but it didn't start.
<Wizard> nagerst: If you know filenames it can be easy.
<Wizard> Hardy was an LTS?
<jalomann> I burned a new DVD with Brassero. The first one was burned with k3b
<BluesKaj> !Hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<BluesKaj> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> nagerst,^
<nagerst> BluesKaj: thta still does not help me finding the sound files.
<jalomann> One more try with DVD+R (the first was DVD-R)
<nagerst> i am not trying to run hardy, i just want the sound files to use in kde4
<Wizard> BluesKaj: He only wants thes media files. I have no idea which package holds them :)
<BluesKaj> nagerst, it means you need to upgrade to anewer OS in order to upgrade those sound drivers/files and receive support for OS in the support channels like this one.
<nagerst> i *have* a newer os installed
<nagerst> oi vey
<Wizard> :D
<BluesKaj> oi vey for sure what are you asking about old sound file sfor anyway/
<nagerst> BluesKaj: the minimize and maximize sounds from kde3 so i can use them for the same sound effect in kde4
<nagerst> i believe it is in .wav format.
<Wizard> BluesKaj: Take it easy :) No museum here.
<Wizard> nagerst: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/allpackages
<nagerst> I just really like the sounds :P
<BluesKaj> nagerst, there are archives available if you feel like searching
<nagerst> yup, but i though someone might have been around packaging them or perhaps even the creator of the sound files.
<nagerst> oh well, i will search manually then
<BluesKaj> nagerst, that's your best bet
<Wizard> nagerst: kdeatwork-misc may be the one.
<jalomann> No chance. Same thing. The istallation stops.
<BluesKaj> Wizard, there's no support here for old OSs like hardy, it's just a fact , the repos are no longer available so we can't encourage support
<Wizard> BluesKaj: OK
<Wizard> Can we take it to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<jalomann> I'll quit for today.
<BluesKaj> well, I have nothing more to say about it anyway
<locsmif> jalomann: nomodeset worked; it was indeed about kernel framebuffer configuration, but it appears that that is what is causing the eventual switch to radeon Xorg drivers to fail. Or something to that effect.
<locsmif> But now I have a horrible 80x25 mode on tty1..n
<M4RC377U5> valorie: just changing my nick because "it was already taken"
<alket> how to make Ark to display the extracting process in a dialog, not in notification area
<kbroulik> alket: you can turn off "progress and jobs" in the notification plasmoid's settings, however this will affect all copy and move jobs also
<alket> kbroulik: thanks
<nagerst_> Wizard and BluesKaj, thanks for helping me find the files. Very helpful as usual.
<Ironlenny> I have an upstart job which runs a ruby script after boot. It was working at one time, but fails now. Anyone have any ideas? http://paste.kde.org/pqbmkt6qj
<jalomann> locsmif: nice to hear it helped. I don't remember the next step without google.
<locsmif> I think I've neglected the changes to the init system, dbus, udev, etc. for too long. I'm lost. I don't even know where Xorg gets its configuration. There's nothing in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<locsmif> .. that involves what I remember looks like an actual X config, just some input device config stuff that doesn't make much sense
<locsmif> Let alone a way to reliably determine what *driver* Xorg is actually using, save for skimming the logs. It's all very frustrating.
<jalomann> they are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<locsmif> I don't have that file.
<locsmif> Do you?
<jalomann> I have nvidia driver too but it was long time ago when I set up that.
<jalomann> My nvidia has backupped the file and
<jalomann> I have /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup only
<locsmif> I've got Radeon
<locsmif> [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6550D]
<locsmif> This is interesting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204560
<jalomann> Ok
<locsmif> "Didn't you have to use 'nomodeset' ? I have had to use 'nomodeset' with my A4 from 12.04 installs."
<locsmif> They are talking about the same hardware setup I have
<jalomann> Yes. Somehow I remember there is a trick to get it sorted out on the terminal.
<locsmif> They are saying their kernel version solved the problem, but I'm using a newer version than they're mentioning. So I'm still screwed for now, it seems. Let's see if there's an Xorg channel I can ask.
<jalomann> Ok. I need to quit for today. Back tomorrow.
<Wizard> Hmm.. It takes ages to load KDE. Is there any "speed up guide"?
<locsmif> Wizard: perhaps #kde knows. I think the lack of proper diagnostic tools makes it impossible to detect where the slowdowns are coming from
<genii> Wizard: You can install and check bootchart to get an idea where the slowdowns are
<Wizard> locsmif: Well, KDE works ok after loading, however its loading time doubles system boot :D
<Wizard> genii: Will it allso monitor KDE startup?
<genii> Wizard: No, basically everything up to lightdm login though
<Wizard> Nah, that time is OK.
<Wizard> It is KDE which bothers me.
<Wizard> I'll ask on #kde.
<joejoejoejoejoej> Hi
<joejoejoejoejoej> I just did the patches today and now I have no audio
<jevsan> ??
<kbroulik> Whn I'm running apt-get update on my utopic I get : GPG-Fehler: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com utopic Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<kbroulik> "The following signatures were invalid"
<Wizard> kbroulik: Weird..
<Wizard> kbroulik: Did you try to update -keyring first?
<kbroulik> Wizard: update keyring?
<Wizard> There is such package.
<Wizard> ubuntu-keyring or something like that.
<Wizard> You can also ask on #ubuntu+1
<kbroulik> already newest version :/
<Wizard> kbroulik: Than ask on #ubuntu+1
<Wizard> 14.10 isn't supported yet.
<kbroulik> Wizard: okay, sorry to bother, thanks anyway
<Wizard> No worries.
<Wizard> Sorry, guys here usually takes very serious what is supported or what is not.
<kbroulik> seems my brain put emphasis on the K    ubuntu part rather than the +1 part :)
<Wizard> :D
<djs_> im having issues getting skype to work
<djs_> no matter what i do i get a seg fault
<djs_> can some one please help me
<alket> How to show a dialog when I copy/move files . I disabled in notifcation area to now show there , but i thought it would display a dialog ?
<Witcher> Hello. I have problem, I have kubuntu on usb witch persistent so I create account and now when I running linux on persistent i cannot login..I write password and nothing. Please Help
#kubuntu 2014-08-22
<master> Hey, if anyone's installed dragon naturally speaking on linux, how long does it typically take? I can't tell if playonlinux is hanging or not.
<Wizard> Hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tori> Hi! I have a question - I'm on Kubuntu 14.04, and I have both plasma 4.5 and 5 (switchable from the login interface). When Plasma 5 is released, will the 4.5 session bu updated to 5 or the current 5 preview will be updated to a final version? Or maybe both?
<lordievader> tori: Kubuntu will ship with KDE 4 for a while.
<Riddell> lordievader: past, that's Plasma 4 :)
<lordievader> Riddell: Now you got me confused.. I thought it was KDE 4 and Plasma 5/KF5.
<Riddell> lordievader: it was called KDE 4 when we released 4.0 but then it was rebranded so now KDE is the community and the desktop is Plasma 4 and the Applications are whatever they are
<lordievader> Riddell: Ah, I didn't get that memo. Thanks for clarifing that for me :)
<Riddell> you're not the only one
<lordievader> Riddell: I know. I did now Plasma5 was not called KDE5, but I didn't know of the rename of KDE4 to Plasma4. But it makes sense.
<kbroulik> lordievader: there was a rebranding between 4.3 and 4.4. KDE is the Community. So saying KDE4 is like saying Microsoft 8. It's not Microsoft 8, it's Windows 8. Hence Plasma 4 :) (overly simplified)
<lordievader> kbroulik: Jup I get it now, thanks :)
<Riddell> lordievader: ah but it's more complex than that, KDE 4.3 I think was the last release called KDE, then the releases are called KDE Software Compilation and they contained the plarform, plasma and applications
<Riddell> and now they're due to be released separately so Software Compilation (SC) is going away and there's separate KDE Frameworks, Plasma and Applications releases
<Riddell> I'm generally for this rebranding but the term SC is pretty inelegant and it lacks any common way to refer to KDE Software that uses Qt 4 or Qt 5 which would be handy to have
<lordievader> Isn't it true that KF4 uses Qt4 and KF5 uses Qt5?
<Riddell> lordievader: KDELibs4 uses Qt 4, KF5 uses Qt 5
<lordievader> Hehe, another term...
<Riddell> so I find myself talking about KDELibs4 land and KF5 land for any KDE Software that uses Qt 4 or Qt 5
<Riddell> which isn't very elegant
<lordievader> Yeah, I bet.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Wizard> jussi: kdenlive is fine.
<Wizard> Uhh
<Wizard> jubo2: ^
<jubo2> Wizard: tnx. ( my question was what/which video editing I should 'sudo apt install' )
<Wizard> That one.
<Wizard> Let's say I have to format a pendrive.
<Wizard> How?
<Wizard> Without terminal magic?
<kbroulik> Wizard: KDE Partition manager
<kbroulik> (dunno how usb-creator-kde does that, though, it prompts "authentication is required to format a storage device")
<kbroulik> so maybe there's a simple too for that
 * Wizard takes jaw from the table.
<Wizard> It failed.
<Wizard> This is just beyond my imagination,.
<shadeslayer> Wizard: partition manager failed?
<Wizard> Yup
<shadeslayer> pastebin error?
<elmer_> My pleasure strangers.
<elmer_> Who are my peers?
<jubo2> jubo-jubo ici
<jubo2> I'm just a humble Kubuntu14 user
<elmer_> Is anybody out there?
<lordievader> elmer_: See /names ;)
<jubo2> elmer_: currently there are 254 users in this channel
<jubo2> elmer_: do you have a support question? if not then there is #kubuntu-offtopic
<jubo2> s'il vous plait
<elmer_> I'd fix my wired connection (eth), but i guess the proper pacages are missing.
<lordievader> elmer_: What seems to be the problem?
<elmer_> missig eth driver(s)
<lordievader> elmer_: That's hard to believe. What is the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 Network"?
<elmer_> but I'm too lazy to read manuals :(
<elmer_> i've received>>2 unrelated info lines &! Kernel driver in use: wl
<elmer_> *"Kernel driver in use: wl"
<lordievader> elmer_: Please pastebin the full output.
<lordievader> !paste | elmer_
<ubottu> elmer_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elmer_> No problem. Thanks in advance. It will be alright.
<Wizard> shadeslayer: kde partition manager told me that pendrive created from Kubuntu ISO has no valid partition scheme (which was an obvious lie). So I ordered it to create new scheme, create new ntfs partition, gave it a label and licked apply. It failed on step one.
<michael> Hey
<Wizard> Than I clicked apply after any change and it worked, however this time I've chosen fat32.
<Wizard> michael: Hi.
<Guest3385> Whats goin on?
<Wizard> Guest3385: Seems "michael" is protected by NickServe ;]
<Wizard> Hmm, another problem I'm having with Kubuntu 12.04 is the boot and KDE launch time.
<Wizard> It takes about 30s to KDM, than about 35s to fire netbook-plasma.
<Wizard> Uh, 14.04
<Wizard> Sorry.
<BluesKaj> dougiel, gparted live-media , or installed on the hdd
<dougiel> gparted in installed/live on arch (antegros) mint 14.04 everything I try.
<BluesKaj> dougiel, gparted is problty looking for a file system like ext4 for example ..if you deleted the fs then the partition should be unallocated and if possible, try unmounting the partition
<dougiel> BluesKaj, my /home is /dev/sdb2
<dougiel> and all the data is there.
<dougiel> BluesKaj, sec will boot my live 14.04 and report back here...
<BluesKaj> dougiel, perhaps a reinstall of 14.04 to / , then w
<BluesKaj> using ubiquity manual partitioning set your /home mountpoint without formatting. but format /
<Guest46702> BluesKaj: same...
<dougiel> BluesKaj: same...
<BluesKaj> dougiel, perhaps a reinstall of 14.04 to / , then using ubiquity manual partitioning set your /home mountpoint without formatting. but format /
<jubo2> I want to record texy Linux action
<jubo2> that is to say I need a screen capture solution that I can use to record the 'sudo apt update' and 'sudo apt upgrade' processes and then use those as material in kdenlive
<bprompt> !recordmydesktop | jubo2
<bprompt> jubo2:    http://cdn8.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/640x316xscreenshot_002.png.pagespeed.ic.9wyYaSO6zw.png
<jubo2> From startpaging around I got 'sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop'
<jubo2> that'd prlly be my poison of choice..
<jubo2> bprompt: thanks for your response
<jubo2> bprompt: don't we have dpkg bot service here ?
<bprompt> I'd think ubottu  would have that, yes.... but could be under something else
<jubo2> lestry..
<jubo2> !tell jubo2 about xyz
<jubo2> [21:24] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xyz
<jubo2> seems at 1st glance same bot framework / implementation as dpkg is in .. uhh .. #debian I think..
<jubo2> the gtk-RecordMyDesktop doesn't seem to be working rationally perceived
<jubo2> it doesn't give any key to stop recording ... the program window just dissappears and there is nowhere no icon to click to stop the "recording"
<jubo2> my bad.. needed to right-click on the blank-symbols
<K`zan> Hi folks, how does one get rid of this damn wallet thing?
<jubo2> K`zan: I don't think you do.. The wallet is used for storing your secrets ( passwords associated with usernames and such )
<jubo2> or WiFi WPA2 shared secrets and such
<K`zan> jubo2: That damn wallet is a horrid PITA, I guess my only option is to use another email program or change UIs, whoever stuck us with that crap, deserves to have to deal with it for every users that finds it a gross PITA :-).
<jubo2> Pita.. kebab..?
<K`zan> Sigh, just the continuing progression to make kde totally useless, STILL not half the functionality of KDE3, sigh.  Been using KDE forever but it does look like time to find somethiing less obnoxious.
<K`zan> THanks anyway :-).
<jubo2> the recordMyDesktop stopped saving files
<jubo2> or the gtk- portion of it prlly
<jubo2> so I reboot the system and hope it comes back
<jubo2> what's the correct command to chain 'sudo apt update' and 'sudo apt upgrade' together so they are executed with single command line ?
<soee> & ?
<jubo2> so 'sudo apt update & sudo apt upgrade' ?
<jubo2> I've used the ampersand only to tell a program to go to background right from start
<jubo2> and '&&' for non-exclusive-or in some archaic lang
<gomiboy> jubo2: I just joined, so i don't know what you are doing, but the command is 'apt-get' and not 'apt' and you should use && which in bash means "execute the second command only if the first succeeded"
<jubo2> gomiboy: 'kdänks
<jubo2> I'm coming from the Debian GNU/Linux part of the world and just recently learnt not to use aptitude on Kubuntu coz it may do freaky shit
<jubo2> is there a way to run only a simulation of 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<jubo2> The recordMyDesktop seems flaky in the reliability of the "save file"-dialog
<jubo2> I wouldn't want to miss the chance to capture the upgrade for the video we need to have done by Tuesday
<Gatis> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.17 For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.18 He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.
<jubo2> Amen Gatis
<Gatis> AAAAMEN!
<jubo2> also Gatis I think you potentially gonna get the bannhammer if you push your own theistic groups views.
<jubo2> I mean this is a #Kubuntu support channel, not spout your religious propaganda channel..
<Gatis> jubo2, who cares :D
<jubo2> Gatis: personally.. nice to know there are other belivers in the Lord out there
<jubo2> Gatis: come hang in ##learnanylanguage .. everything is on-topic there
<Gatis> what is that
<Gatis> Okay
<Gatis> Let's go to sleep
<Gatis> Jesus can come whn we least expet
 * vexer harts kubuntu
<lap1> hey
<SamwiseGamgee> I got this link from the ##hardware channel: they say it will solve my encryption problem, but will these command lines work with the new, 14.04 versions of ubuntu?  http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu/
<Unit193> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genaerft> hey
<genaerft> I changed the board and CPU and RAM and now Grub refuses to boot. because of wrong uuids
<genaerft> do I need to correct the UUIDs? bklid shows no difference (via boot-repair)
<genaerft> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8116143/
<genaerft> Any help is apprechiated
<genaerft> i tried a lot, and I don't know why my system problem is so tough
<genaerft> Now, after boot-repair, I enter into the busy-box... which isn't accessible via usb keyboard.
<genaerft> so I want to use the live cd again to solve my problem, but I can't edit some boot config because its in the MBR
<BluesKaj> SamwiseGamgee, you can find libdvdcss2 at the vldeolan/vlc site
<SamwiseGamgee> is that the same as the abovve link I got from ubottu?
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh yeah, it must be different, may be vlc has more up to date instructions
<BluesKaj> SamwiseGamgee, libdvdcss is no longer available at the ubuntu site afaik
<SamwiseGamgee> Should I install LibDVDcss before I install VLC Media Player, or should I install VLC Media Player first?  Keep in mind, I am not using Kubuntu, but xubuntu, but I am assuming it makes no difference, as they are both ubuntu 14.04 operating systems
<BluesKaj> genaerft,  reinstall to / if you have a /home partition otherwise new hw usually requires a clean install
<genaerft> BluesKaj: actually I wanted to do a fresh install.. on the new ssd, which isn't recognized...
<BluesKaj> SamwiseGamgee, it makes no diff afaik, but vlc then css is probly safest
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks, BluesKaj
<genaerft> BluesKaj: but is it really needed? 1 time booting worked, on the 2nd try without any changes
<BluesKaj> genaerft, it's hard to predict with new HW
<genaerft> I know, I need a new graphic driver, since the window manager looked 90s-ish
<BluesKaj> anyway it's been a long day ,,, and it's almost dinnertime
<BluesKaj> laters
<genaerft> thx
<genaerft> changing from AHCI to IDE helped -> it's booting again
<SamwiseGamgee> Bon appetit BluesKaj
<SamwiseGamgee> Is it safe to install a program like DVDLibcss from a third party website?  I can't remember the last time I did that.  It must have been months ago.  The ubuntu operators always tell me to install any new software package from the Ubuntu Software Centre
<SamwiseGamgee> Or to install new software using the terminal command line.  I think the software package updates better that way, and may be it's safer?  Anyway, I forgot how to install new packages from a third party website.  I thought that is for Windows users and not Ubuntu users, right?
<orestis> hello, I have ubuntu unity 14.04 on my laptop and I want to change to kde, if I install kubuntu-desktop I will have the exact same apps and configuration as original Kubuntu. Some people suggest not to install a lot of different DEs because it will slow down your system is it true?
<Unit193> SamwiseGamgee: http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html it's more up to you, but official channels generally don't support third party repos like this.  There's also a script in another package, but IMO it's not as good as it's not updated.
<SamwiseGamgee> IMO?
<SamwiseGamgee> I just want to know what is the safest and easiest way to install the most up-to-date version of VLC Media Player and DVDcss for Ubuntu 14.04
#kubuntu 2014-08-23
<wafflejock> IMO -> In my opinion
<wafflejock> oh gone so many big gaps in kubuntu chat
<valorie> wafflejock: this is not a chat chan
<valorie> we keep it open for support; for chat see #kubuntu-offtopic
<wafflejock> valorie: I'm in ubuntu which is also support was just mentioning it's rather quiet in here
<wafflejock> #ubuntu that is
<valorie> people sleep, work, etc.
<valorie> much of our support is in europe, which is asleep now
<SamwiseGamgee> Do all the new desktop PCs running Windows use amd64 processors?
<SamwiseGamgee> I want to know if my linux Live CDs will work on them
<Dragnslcr> I think just about every processor in the past 10 years or so has been x86_64
<Dragnslcr> Of x86 processors, that is
<valorie> SamwiseGamgee: the live CDs will work with them
<valorie> however, sometimes there are problems with eufi
<valorie> !eufi
<valorie> ok,
<valorie> !ufi
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jalomann> Hello
<Naphatul> i just added the kubuntu backports ppa, there shouldn't be any issues when changes hit right?
<tempnick_temp> Hi, maybe soeone can help me with a latex-problem? I dont see any chance to find help in another way
<latex-help> Sry, my system crashed. Can anyone help my with a latex-problem?
<AssociateX> Hello to all
<BluesKaj> hi AssociateX
<AssociateX> I have the latest LTS installed on my laptop. How do I control when my screen wants to go to sleep?
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, systemsettings>power management
<AssociateX> BluesKaj, thank you much!
<AssociateX> It was so irritating to try reading a long article and having the screen dim.
<BluesKaj> AssociateX, 'welcome
<andi_> hello. my usbheadset doesn't work correctly. it works in the audioconfig when i press 'test' but not in firefox or other programs. please, help me.
<andi_> i tried all audioconfigurations
<andi_> oh damn now it works
<andi_> tried another config
<andi_> bye
<SamwiseGamgee> If I run a live Kubuntu CD and my hard drive is unmounted, where does the program go when I install it?  Does it just go to my RAM?
<SamwiseGamgee> I mean if I install a program using the live CD
<ikonia> ram
<SamwiseGamgee> What?
<ikonia> it runs in ram
<SamwiseGamgee> Why did ikonia request my CTCP version, what does that do?
<ikonia> it shows me the version of software you are running
<SamwiseGamgee> Why do you need that information?
<ikonia> it's public
<ikonia> and because you've been known not to be honest, so I looked at what you where running
<SamwiseGamgee> ikonia, you have sinister intentions, and now I have even more reason not to trust you after your excess harassment since August 12
<ikonia> ok
<bprompt> hehh
<bprompt> SamwiseGamgee:    it goes into ram..... and will go poof once ram goes  :).... unless you boot with a liveUSB then uses the "persisten storage"
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks, bprompt, that's what I wanted to hear
<Ossido> Good day
<Ossido> I have a problem. I hope somebody here can help me with it.
<Ossido> I have upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04
<Ossido> the upgrade was messed up because the LaTeX packages couldn't be updated
<Ossido> so I purged them away
<Ossido> fixed the rest of the upgrade
<Ossido> and then I reinstalled them
<Ossido> but the installation failed
<Ossido> I'll paste the error message
<Ossido> An error occurred while applying changes:
<Ossido> tex-common subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 texlive-xetex dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-lang-german dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-lang-arabic dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-plain-extra dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-music dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-humanities dependency
<Ossido> problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-pictures dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-latex-extra dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-latex-base-doc dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-publishers dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-games dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-lang-greek dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-latex-
<Ossido> recommended-doc dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-lang-czechslovak dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-lang-cjk dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-full dependency problems - leaving unconfigured latex-sanskrit dependency problems - leaving unconfigured lmodern dependency problems - leaving unconfigured tex-gyre dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-latex-base
<Ossido>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-latex-recommended dependency problems - leaving unconfigured cm-super-minimal dependency problems - leaving unconfigured cm-super
<Ossido> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-metapost dependency problems - leaving unconfigured context dependency problems - leaving unconfigured context-modules dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-font-utils dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-extra-utils dependency problems - leaving unconfigured feynmf dependency problems - leaving unconfigured latex-xcolor dependency problems -
<Ossido>  leaving unconfigured pgf dependency problems - leaving unconfigured latex-beamer dependency problems - leaving unconfigured latex-cjk-common dependency problems - leaving unconfigured latex-cjk-chinese dependency problems - leaving unconfigured latex-cjk-japanese dependency problems - leaving unconfigured latex-cjk-korean dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-lang-other dependency problems - leaving
<Ossido> unconfigured latex-cjk-thai dependency problems - leaving unconfigured latex-cjk-all dependency problems - leaving unconfigured latexmk dependency problems - leaving unconfigured m-tx dependency problems - leaving unconfigured musixtex dependency problems - leaving unconfigured pmx dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-generic-recommended dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-pstricks
<Ossido> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured prosper dependency problems - leaving unconfigured purifyeps dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-bibtex-extra dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-fonts-extra dependency problems - leaving unconfigured texlive-fonts-extra-doc dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<unopaste> Ossido you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bprompt> well.. now we know what the log says  =)
<Ossido> anyway, that was the error.
<Ossido> but now I have no idea what do do
<Ossido> and LaTeX is critical for me
<lordievader> Ossido: Where are you now in the update process?
<Ossido> you mean the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04?
<Ossido> it's finished
<Ossido> the system works
<lordievader> Ossido: So you are running 14.04?
<Ossido> yes
<lordievader> Ossido: Have you rebooted after the upgrade?
<Ossido> yes, may times
<Ossido> *many
<lordievader> Ossido: Allright, can you pastebin the apt-get output when you try to install latex?
<lordievader> !paste | Ossido
<ubottu> Ossido: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ossido> I had a small thing to fix with the graphic drivers, before tackling this issue with TeX
<Ossido> wait, you want me to try and reinstall it again?
<lordievader> Ossido: You said it would fail, I would like to see the error.
<Ossido> I was using muon
<Ossido> the error that I pasted is all the error message that I got
<lordievader> Ossido: That one is unreadable and likely incomplete. Please use apt to install it and provide me with the output ;)
<Ossido> but now the package manager is a bit fucked up. I tried running dpkg --configure -a
<Ossido> and I get tons of errors
<lordievader> Ossido: Please watch your language.
<Ossido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8125294/
<Ossido> this is the complete output from  dpkg --configure -a
<CodePulsar> Hello. I have a notebook which has VGA and HDMI ports, to which I connected two monitors, one to the VGA port, one to the HDMI port (which connects through a HDMI to DVI adapter to a DVI monitor). However I can only see a single monitor at any given time. Why? In KDE's settings ~> Display configuration I can see three monitors, and when I activate the 2nd monitor nothing happens. Using proprietary nvidia drivers.
<Ossido> oh, I'm sorry. It's difficult to get the right amount of emphasis in a foreign language
<lordievader> Ossido: Purge tex-common and try to reinstall the latex package.
<Ossido> ok, this is what I did the first time
<Ossido> I'm going ot do it again, but it may well take one hour
<lordievader> Ossido: This is a family friendly channel, thats why we don't like strong language ;)
<Ossido> the latex package is huge
<Ossido> I'm running apt-get purge tex-common
<Ossido> this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8125332/
<Ossido> YES or no?
<lordievader> Ossido: Looks like only tex packets are among them. Should be fine.
<Ossido> it's doing it. It looks it could take a while
<lordievader> Ossido: Likely.
<Ossido> thank you very much for your help
<lordievader> Ossido: No problem, I know how annoying these package problems can be ;)
<Ossido> and LaTeX is essential for me
<CodePulsar> hmm, I get MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than 2 active display devices when activating from NVIDIA X Server config
<Ossido> I'm also noticing that the system is quite slow, but this will be a problem for another day
<Ossido> ok, it has finished
<Ossido> do you want to see the output?
<Ossido> I don't see errors, but a couple of warnings
<Ossido> here, this is the full output http://paste.ubuntu.com/8125409/
<Ossido> so now I should apt-get install tex-common   ?
<lordievader> Ossido: It would probably be a good idea to remove that directory. (or at least move/rename it)
<lordievader> Ossido: Now install what you would normally install. Latex or something.
<Ossido> I would normally install texlive-full
<Ossido> wich is really huge and would take more than one hour
<Ossido> and I have already done it
<Ossido> so, I think it's better to do onlt tex-common
<Ossido> the problem is in there
<lordievader> Ossido: My guess is that it is best to let tex-common be pulled in as a dependency.
<Ossido> but first, there are 4 folders generating the warnings
<Ossido> I'll remove them
<valorie> I'm just curious, Ossido - do you use kile?
<Ossido> yes, I do
<valorie> perhaps just install that, then?
<valorie> it should pull in everything it needs
<lordievader> I agree with valorie
<Ossido> mmh, ok
<valorie> I assume we focus on that in packaging
<Ossido> I need more than the basics, but the problem should already be there
<Ossido> however, the directory that gives problems doesn't exist!
<Ossido> what's the command to remove a directory?
<Ossido> rm ?
<Ossido> rm -R ?
<lordievader> Ossido: rm -r (but if you are sudo don't just hit enter)
<Ossido> uh?
<Ossido> rm: descend into write-protected directory ‘tex’?
<Ossido> (without sudo)
<lordievader> Ossido: If the directory is outside your home dir it is owned by root.
<Ossido> yes, so do I erase it or not?
<lordievader> Ossido: Is it the '/etc/texmf/texmf.d' dir? If so, yes.
<Ossido> I was talking about etc/texmf/tex
<Ossido> but that one too
<lordievader> Ossido: I don't see why /textmf/tex should be removed.
<Ossido> it was one of the 4 directories generating the warnings
<Ossido> /var/lib/texmf/web2c/pdftex /etc/texmf/tex /usr/share/doc/texmf/latex /etc/texmf/texmf.d
<Ossido> two of those 4 don't exist, the other two are  /etc/texmf/tex  and  /etc/texmf/texmf.d
<lordievader> Hmm, of that only the two /etc could cause trouble. Just delete those.
<Ossido> ok
<Ossido> now I run apt-get install kile ?
<kamesh> Hi all, how would I know the thermal trip points of my CPU from the command line?
<lordievader> Ossido: Yes.
<lordievader> kamesh: Install lm-sensors.
<Ossido> it pulls in 28 other packages
<Ossido> tex-common among them
<Ossido> it's downloading
 * valorie holds her breath
<Ossido> actually, it's already installing, they were already downloaded
<kamesh> lordievader: I have heard of lmsensors. I read that it gives the temperature of the CPU. I am interested in the critical temperature beyond which if you go the CPU will burn :)
<kamesh> Does lmsensors give that info?
<valorie> kamesh, man lmsensors might tell you?
<lordievader> kamesh: It gives a high and critical, yes. How trustworthy they are? I hope I will never find out.
<lordievader> Ossido: The installing part is the hardest ;)
<Ossido> mmh, maybe there is some problem with shared-mime-info (1.2-0ubuntu3)
<Ossido> it is giving many Unknown media type in type 'xxxxxxxxxx
<Ossido> but it's still working
<kamesh> lordievader: Great. Installed lm-sensors and it is now reporting the critical temperature. Do you know what controls that temperature. I mean does the firmware controls the crictical temperature or is it hardware level (CPU level)?
<lordievader> kamesh: It is likely set by the manufacturer.
<valorie> Ossido: I get that same error sometimes
<kamesh> lordievader: of the CPU or of the laptop?
<lordievader> kamesh: CPU.
<kamesh> lordievader: So, that value cannot be changed in the bios or someother place?
<lordievader> kamesh: No, why would you want to change it?
<kamesh> I completely understand that it should not be tinkered with
<Ossido> now there are lots of warnings about old configuration files being found here and there, but it keeps going
<kamesh> I am just doing research on this aspect. I want to run some experiments by disabling the fan. If the fan is disabled then the CPU sort of throttles. I mean does frequency and voltage scaling to keep the temperature under control. One could request the OS not to do that throttling. I would like to know if the critical temperature can also be controlled somehow?
<Ossido> oh, it has finished without errors
<kamesh> to get proper readings I do not want any other part controlling the CPU temp.
<Ossido> this is the full output http://paste.ubuntu.com/8125625/
<valorie> let's wait for lordievader to return
<Ossido> yes
<valorie> but I'm wondering if those warnings are a packaging error somehow
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> no lordievader
<Ossido> sigh
<valorie> I suggest doing some tests, and seeing if those error messages are true for you
<Ossido> well, apparently tex-common was installed correctly, which is already something
<valorie> you can always move the config file, and a new one will be created
<Ossido> like what? trying to compile a tex document?
<valorie> that's quite a few minutes of work though if you don't need to
<valorie> yes, create a test doc doing some of the things you really usually need
<valorie> but keep those error messages around for a possible bug report
<Ossido> I'll just recompile one of my real files
<valorie> ok
<Ossido> no joy
<Ossido> it doesn't work
<Ossido> for some reason Kile doesn't let me copy the log
<Ossido> but it just says
<Ossido> finished with error code 1
<Ossido> File 'comment.sty' not found. \usepackage
<Ossido> that's it
<Ossido> ah, stupid me, of course
<Ossido> it's a normale error
<Ossido> I'm using a package that's not in tex-common
<Ossido> so it complains
<Ossido> if I try with a very bare document, it compiles
<Ossido> but I need more packages than just tex-common
<valorie> one cli command that helps a lot is apt-cache search
<valorie> but for me, I would first install all those recommends
<valorie> asymptote context dblatex kile-l10n kbibtex latex2html lilypond tex4ht
<valorie>   texlive-doc-base texlive-xetex perl-tk fragmaster latexmk purifyeps
<valorie> you can install them in one big line
<Ossido> should I do it now?
<valorie> and you could have done it in the first place with apt-get install kile --recommends
<valorie> I believe
<valorie> try it and see if that helps
<Ossido> ok
<Ossido> mmh
<Ossido> Package texlive-doc-base is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Ossido> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Ossido> is only available from another source
<Ossido> E: Package 'texlive-doc-base' has no installation candidate
<Ossido> fvenez@fvenez-N53Jq:~$
<valorie> !info texlive-doc-base
<ubottu> Package texlive-doc-base does not exist in trusty
<valorie> ossido, please do `ubuntu-bug kile` in the cli
<valorie> and paste in your command and that error report
<valorie> perhaps the filename has changed, but that is def. a packaging error on our part
<valorie> assuming you are using trusty?
<Ossido> yes, I upgraded to trusty today
<Ossido> that's the source of all my problems
<valorie> of course it's the weekend, and doctor who day
<valorie> so I doubt many packagers are about
<Ossido> what is ubuntu-bug supposed to do?
<Ossido> here I have a small window saying "Collecting problem informations"
<valorie> it gathers all the info it needs
<valorie> and then opens you up in the correct page in launchpad, as I recall
<Ossido> ok
<Ossido> but if it's a genuine bug, I'm surprised it hasn't been found and fixed before. I've waited until now to do the upgrade to avoid the worst bugs
<valorie> it shortcuts the pain of filing a bug considerably
<valorie> many people feel that latex is another pain which should be avoided if possible, as well
<Ossido> what? It's a critical software
<Ossido> lots of people depend on it
<valorie> the people who usually use it are writing manuscripts such as thesis or science papers, I find
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> but perhaps no one is doing exactly what you are doing
<Ossido> well, I am writing science papers, precisely
<valorie> believe me, if it is just a package changing names, it can be fixed quickly
<Ossido> ok, the little window has finished
<Ossido> but it doesn't want me to paste anything
<Ossido> ah, it sent me to lounchpad
<Ossido> and Invalid OpenID transaction
<Ossido> I fear the bug report didn't work
<valorie> damn it
<valorie> you don't have a launchpad account?
<Ossido> no
<valorie> well, you should be able to file a bug anyway
<valorie> that in itself is a bug
<valorie> damn it
<Ossido> should I retry?
<valorie> if you have the patience to do so
<Ossido> it's ok
<Ossido> ho
<Ossido> it was superfast this time
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> it's better for the packagers to have a bug report to respond to
<Ossido> but it wants me to log in
<Ossido> also, what is Ubuntu One?
<Ossido> it forces me to create an account
<valorie> it's the single-signon
<valorie> it does want an email so they can check and see if their fix is actually a fix
<valorie> so that does make sense
<valorie> sort of icky though
<Ossido> I'm going to pick a ridiculously weak password, and I won't make any attempt at remembering it, or the existence of this account
<valorie> thank you for suffering through this
<valorie> you are making *buntu better
<Ossido> it's not enough
<Ossido> they need to veryfy my email address
 * valorie holds Ossido's hand
<Ossido> in all this, my system is also quite unresponsive
<Ossido> certainly much slower than before the upgrade
<valorie> I'm sorry to hear that
<Ossido> I have a lag of about 1.5 seconds between what I type, and what appears here on Quassel
<Ossido> make that 3s
<valorie> !
<Ossido> it's a bit random
<valorie> you might run `top` in the cli
<valorie> and see what's taking all your processing power
<valorie> sounds like something is running amok
<Ossido> I did it, and nothins seemed wrong
<valorie> control escape is another way to look
<Ossido> yes, the CPU is ok
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> perhaps it's just quassel lagging
<valorie> I've not used that for a few years
<valorie> I went right back to Konversation
<Ossido> no, it's the whole KDE
<Ossido> I don't know yet if it's an issue with the graphic drivers
<valorie> ah
<Ossido> or with that akonadi/virtuoso/whatever
<valorie> trusty is the best yet for me
<valorie> if you just upgraded, baloo might be indexing a lot
<valorie> that will soon be over though
<valorie> virtuoso used to be a problem, but I never see it pop up anymore
<Ossido> ok, I thought it could be the case
<tsimpson> you can get iotop and see if there's a lot of I/O going on
<Ossido> I had this problem years ago
<Ossido> so, I've validated the email
<Ossido> and it wants another password from me?
<Ossido> I have logged in
<Ossido> but there seem to be no trace of my bug report
<Ossido> very well, let's try a third time
<Ossido> if I valued my time, I wouldn't be doing this, anyway
<Ossido> what should be the summary?
<valorie> Ossido: Package 'texlive-doc-base' has no installation candidate
<valorie> imo
<Ossido> it gives me 4 other bugs to look at
<Ossido> Do any of the following bugs describe the bug you're trying to report?
<valorie> do they?
<valorie> if you, you can add your comments, if not, go ahead and file a new bug
<Ossido> three of them no
<valorie> I mean, if so
<Ossido> one maybe
<Ossido> but I'd say no
<valorie> file a new bug then
<valorie> it is unfortunate that there are so many steps to filing a bug
<Ossido> this concerns kile's dependencies https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kile/+bug/577595
<valorie> but it really is important work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 577595 in kile (Ubuntu) "huge list of dependencies for Kile" [Undecided,Fix released]
<valorie> Ossido: but this was not a dependency
<valorie> it was a suggest
<Ossido> well, his "bug" (I don't think it's a bug) is that the suggest are too big and not really necessary
<Ossido> I'll file a new one
<valorie> thank you
<Gtownspartan> Hello world
<Ossido> ok, finished the bug report
<valorie> hi Gtownspartan, what can we help you with?
<valorie> Ossido: thank you for your contribution
<Ossido> just one thing, should I try to repair the package manager somehow?
<Ossido> various cleanups
<Gtownspartan> I just intalled this irc client and I'm trying to connect to the same servers I did when I was with mirc
<Gtownspartan> how do I access the other chat rooms
<valorie> Gtownspartan: other channels on this server: /join #channelname
<valorie> other servers I would set up in your client settings
<valorie> what client are you using?
<Gtownspartan> Konversation
<valorie> File > Server list
<valorie> add the servers in there, and which chans you want to auto-join
<valorie> and whether or not you want the servers to auto-start when you start up Konvi
<Gtownspartan> can't join chat. it says you need to be identified with services
<valorie> right, so add that in your configs there
<valorie> right in the opening dialog for each server, add in the Commands section: /msg nickserv identify PA$$W0RD
<valorie> with your own password of course
<valorie> if the servers have nickserv
 * valorie needs to run
<valorie> have fun with IRC, Gtownspartan!
<valorie> Konversation made me forget all about mIRC
<valorie> :-)
<Ossido> thank you for your help, valorie
<Gtownspartan> THX
<valorie> Ossido: all thanks go your way
<valorie> I agree with you that latex is critical software, so you helping us with Kile is really important
<valorie> no I really have to run
<Gtownspartan> tried to connect to efnet but keep getting unknown error
<Ossido> so I'll be updated via mail on the status of the bug?
<Gtownspartan> server found but can't connect. what could I be missing/
<valorie> Gtownspartan: sometimes it takes awhile
<valorie> some servers longer than others
<valorie> Gtownspartan: also look at efnet site, and see if you have a range of connection options
<valorie> sometimes you ISP blocks or slows certain calls
<valorie> :(
#kubuntu 2014-08-24
<Gtownspartan> how do I register my nick
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<valorie> Gtownspartan: ^^^
<Gtownspartan> thx
<valorie> I love to see new kubuntu users in IRC
<valorie> :-)
<skinux> Is there a widget that will put a wireless monitor on lower-right area of desktop panel?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Ossido> lordievader, yesterday valorie helped me out some more. The installation of kile was completed without any error, only lots of warnings complaining about pre-existing configuration files
<lordievader> Ossido: Good to hear, you latex works like it should?
<Ossido> then in trying to install the recommended packages for kile, we found a problem because one of the recommended packages does not have a candidate
<Ossido> well, tex-common does, but it's not enough for me
<Ossido> I can compile a very bare document
<Ossido> but not my work files
<lordievader> Ossido: What package has problems?
<Ossido>  texlive-doc-base
<Ossido> the error is
<Ossido> Package texlive-doc-base is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Ossido> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Ossido> is only available from another source
<Ossido> E: Package 'texlive-doc-base' has no installation candidate
<lordievader> !paste | Ossido
<ubottu> Ossido: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ossido> I even filed a bug report on launchpad
<lordievader> Ossido: What is the output of "apt-cache policy texlive-doc-base"?
<lordievader> By the by, it is documentation, it should not matter.
<Ossido> can I paste it?
<Ossido> here it ishttp://paste.ubuntu.com/8129209/
<Ossido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8129209/
<lordievader> !info texlive-doc-base
<Ossido> don't ask me why it's in Italian
<ubottu> Package texlive-doc-base does not exist in trusty
<Ossido> my system is in English
<lordievader> Ossido: Hmm, wonder why it is referenced. But that is a bug indeed.
<lordievader> Ossido: Anyhow, what are you missing for your work?
<Ossido> various packages
<Ossido> I don't really know where they are located
<lordievader> Ossido: Could you try installing them one by one?
<Ossido> how do you do that?
<lordievader> Ossido: Well I suppose you have some idea of what needs to be installed, just go one package at a time.
<Ossido> sorry, I mean LaTeX packages, not ubuntu packages
<Ossido> they are all thrown into some big ubuntu packages, like texlive
<Ossido> or texlive-full, which is the one I usually install
<Ossido> if texlive-doc-base is the one that causes the problem, I assume all of texlive is to be avoided for now
<lordievader> !info texlive-full
<ubottu> texlive-full (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: metapackage pulling in all components of TeX Live. In component universe, is optional. Version 2013.20140215-1 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 91 kB
<lordievader> Ossido: Texlive-full is still available.
<Ossido> mmh, is it? Because when I purged tex, and then proceeded to install texlive-full, I got the landslide of errors that made me come here, yesterday
<Ossido> I can try install it again
<Ossido> will it pull in texlive-doc-base ?
<Ossido> lordievader, sorry to bother you more, but do you have any idea why Quassel, that was in English before the upgrade, is now in Italian, and how do I switch it back to English?
<lordievader> Ossido: It should not.
<lordievader> Ossido: Seems to me like you switched your system language as apt was also in italian.
<Ossido> well, how do I put it back to English?
<Ossido> because from the control panel, the language is already english
<lordievader> Ossido: System Settings -> Locale -> Country/Region & Language -> Languages
<Ossido> yes, it's already English
<lordievader> Ossido: English is also on top?
<Ossido> yes. I have three languages, from top to bottom: British English, American English, Italian
<lordievader> Ossido: What is the output of "locale"?
<Ossido> I don't want to take Italian completely away, because it's convenient for me to have the dictionary and sometimes use the spellchecker
<Ossido> but I want all applications in English
<Ossido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8129404/
<Ossido> I must say, this has been an issue for me since many years. As soon as the system realises that I am doint the installation/update in Italy, I find Italian popping up here and there in random applications, despite the main language being set to English in the System Setting
<lordievader> Ossido: Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale
<Ossido> usually every single application has a little switch to change the language of the application, but this time I can't find it
<Ossido> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8129430/
<Ossido> in any case, apt-get and dpkg were in English, yesterday night
<Ossido> they switched to Italian while the computer was off...
<Ossido> (it says that "locale" is not installed)
<lordievader> Ossido: Err that should have been: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Ossido> ok, done
<Ossido> should I restart the computer?
<Ossido> or maybe just logout and log in again?
<lordievader> Ossido: Log out and log in should suffice.
<Ossido> I guess it cannot hurt
<Ossido> brb
<Ossido> lordievader, I logged out and the logged back in (just that). Not only is Quassel still in Italian, but now it doens't even log in on freenode any more
<Ossido> I didn't change anything in the configuration, yet it says * Connessione non riuscita: Network unreachable
<lordievader> Ossido: Err, wut. How is that possible?
<Ossido> lordievader: I had to reboot. Quassel wasn't working, I was talking from the freenode webchat, but after my first post the keyboard started printing nonsense instead of what I was printing
<Ossido> now I've done a reboot, I'm inside Qualles, and it seems to work
<Ossido> it's still in Italian, though
<lordievader> Ossido: Pff, strangeness.
<Ossido> the output of locale is still the same one as the first time
<lordievader> Ossido: Hmm, would it have to do with the kde language bug. There was a bug once where the order of languages was ignored.
<Ossido> but apt-get?
<Ossido> that one is in Italian too
<Ossido> starting from today
<lordievader> Ossido: KDE has the ability to change the system locale
<lordievader> .
<lordievader> But it is very strange though.
<Ossido> and this is a standing bug?
<lordievader> Ossido: Not sure.
<Ossido> so should I try bothering somebody else, or just give up and enjoy my Babel?
<Ossido> good thing I didn't install German as well. I would need it for the spellchecker, but I couldn't cope with an application in German
<jubo2> What software would you recommend for capturing from the webcam ?
<jubo2> I'm on Kubuntu14 if that matters
<lordievader> jubo2: Cheese.
<jubo2> 'sudo apt info cheese' ? or is this a joke I'm not getting ..?
<jubo2> looks like a program .. I'ma install it
<lordievader> jubo2: No, it's the name of the program.
<jubo2> I wish it was possible to boot same OS on HW and in VirtualBox
<jubo2> I currently have a Linux in my Windows and Windows in my Linux
 * jubo2 is waiting for the MaidSafe Storage app to come out
<jubo2> could use a shared partition but MaidSafe Storage much cooler and safer
<Ossido> lordievader: I have I have deselected Italian from the installed languages and rebooted. Thankfully, now Quassel is in English
<Ossido> I'm going to add Italian again in the third position, and see what happens
<Ossido> lordievader: quite strangely, I still have the Italian spellchecker dictionary even after I deselected Italian as a system language
<jubo2> Now I'd like a way to trigger Audacity rec and Cheese rec simultaneously
<Ossido> I'm not going to add it again, then
<Ossido> and this problem is hopefully solved
<lordievader>  Ossido That is likely true, setting a new language also installes a few packages, one of which is the dictionary.
<Ossido> maybe I'll try doing the same for German, but another time :)
<Mamarok> jubo2: try Kamoso, Cheese is not a KDE app
<jubo2> Mamarok: but it runs fine.. fine, fine I install both
<Mamarok> you were asking for a webcam capturing app, and this is Kubuntu, hence my suggestion to use Kamoso, which is KDE
<Ossido> lordievader, before trying to install texlive-full, which will take a lot of time, there is still one issue that I have noticed
<Ossido> when I log in, for about 1-2 seconds between the login screen, and the splash screen, the screen becomes very glitch
<Ossido> *glitchy
<Ossido> showing a patchwork of images
<Ossido> including ones from the websites that I have browsed
<Ossido> (you see that this has a potential for being a big problem)
<Mamarok> Ossido: which screen saver do you use?
<Ossido> on my first login, it was a corrupted form of my custom splash screen, so I put the standard splash screen
<Ossido> just a blank screen, Mamarok
<Ossido> System Settings > Display and Monitor > Screen locker is set to "Simple locker", if this is what you meant
<lordievader> Ossido: What graphics card + driver do you use?
<fishii10> Hey everyone. KMixer/general sound question.
<Ossido> anyway, after I changed the splash screen to the default one, the first time I logged in the glitch was very fine, like a screenshot of static noise, and in all the subsequent logins, there is this mosaic of images that I've seen here, like images from the browser, or random screenshots of my acrivity
<fishii10> All I can hear is Clementine. No sign of Firefox audio.
<Ossido> the card is an nvidia geforce GT 425M
<fishii10> My KMixer's split into four sections by default: two Playback Devices and two Capture Devices tabs.
<fishii10> It's weird.
<Ossido> the drivers, from Sistem Settings > Driver management is NVIDIA binary driver version 331.38 from nvidia-331-updates
<lordievader> Ossido: Could you pastebin the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<Mamarok> fishii10: check that all sound channels are activated with alsamixer
<Mamarok> fishii10: and KMix only shows what pulseaudio provides, that is the engine taking care of the various sound in-and outputs
<Ossido> lordievader:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8129945/
<lordievader> Ossido: Driver is loaded correctly.
<fishii10> Oh, okay...
<fishii10> I'm still sorta confused, though.
<Mamarok> why?
<fishii10> I'm guessing this is PCM we're talking about and not HDMI, right?
<Mamarok> well, that totally depends on the basic sound settings you have enabled, see system settings -> Multimedia
<fishii10> Alsamixer from terminal is pretty confusing. I don't really know what all of the channels are and I don't want to be completely earraped...
<Mamarok> no risk, just enable all of them
<Mamarok> so at least Pulseaudio has all available
<Mamarok> question of levels, Alsa is the basic level, if something ismuted there, the higher level sound engies can't access them
<fishii10> Ah, alright.
<fishii10> So, if all other tracks are full volume, will they be at the volume of the master track?
<jubo2> #mmm. Kubuntu14 still booting in 9 s flat
<jubo2> I'd really like to see the startup texts scroll up instead of splash screen but the GRUB configuration thing didn't appear to do anything
<jubo2> something something "nosplash"
<fishii10> Just unmuted a track, hugest jumpscare ever
<fishii10> And I just turned up the Mic track and it sounds like a squealing animal
<lordievader> jubo2: Remove splash from the kernel parameters,
<fishii10> Again, jumpscare
<fishii10> ;_; Why can't these things be simple?...
<Mamarok> well, turn down the volume on kmix, but unmute all alsa channels, doesn't mean you have to crank them up, just make them available to PA
<Mamarok> they are not available if muted
<fishii10> Oh, okay. That must explain it, 'cause I have everything except master track on full volume on there...
<fishii10> TagPro still isn't making any noise.
<fishii10> And I'm getting strange nearly-unnoticeable echoes.
<fishii10> Ah, got it.
<jubo2> lordievader: where do I do that ( remove splash screen from Kernel .. parameters ? )
<Ossido> lordievader: I have tried to change something in System Settings > Login screen (LightDM). I have changed the theme, and I have set up a custom "background image" and a custom "welcome image", in hope that one of them would replace the glitchy screen
<Ossido> well, after a reboot nothing happened
<Ossido> the theme was the same as before
<Ossido> I didn't see any of the two custom images that I had selected
<Ossido> and the glitchy screen was still there
<Ossido> mmh, I have installed iotop
<Ossido> baloo_file_extractor is crunching at 99.99% IO
<Ossido> which is probably the reason why everything is so unresponsive
<jubo2> dohh..
<jubo2> LibreOffice Writer says "wiki" isn't a word in the English language
<Ossido> is there something I can do about it?
<sourcehihi> a
<Ossido> lordievader: texlive-full was installed with a bunch of warnings, but without errors
<Ossido> Everything that I need should be in here
<Ossido> Thank you very much for your help
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yossarianuk> hi - I am tring to use a 2nd GPU on my Desktop - as well as my normal GPU (Nvidia) I would like to use the motherboards built in one (intel) - how do I go about do this ?
<yossarianuk> at present I have the Nvidia going to a DVI connection (my main monitor)
<yossarianuk> and the 2nd monitor going to the intel integrated GPU
<yossarianuk> the nvidia GPU is seeing my deskop - the 2nd GPU has the kubuntu logo.
<yossarianuk> this may also help
<yossarianuk> xrandr --listproviders
<yossarianuk> shows
<yossarianuk> Provider 0: id: 0x2b5 cap: 0x1, Source Output crtcs: 2 outputs: 4 associated providers: 0 name:NVIDIA-0
<yossarianuk> Provider 1: id: 0x49 cap: 0x2, Sink Output crtcs: 4 outputs: 6 associated providers: 0 name:Intel
<yossarianuk> how do I use the intel one?
<yossarianuk> i.e how can I get anything to display on it?
<yossarianuk> (other than the kubuntu logo)
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I'm not sure how one enable 2 different gpus simultaneously. The BIOS setting for the nvidia PCI gpu probly takes precedence so enabling the intel onboard is an interesting question
<BluesKaj> I'd like to know the answer if you find it:)
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: ok  - just so your aware it is 'active' but only showing the kubuntu logo
<yossarianuk> my 'idea' was that it would be great to test things like wayland/kde5...
<lordievader> Ossido: Good to hear :)
<Ossido> I have disabled the desktop search
<Ossido> baloo was making the system completely unusable
<Ossido> I wanted to try it, but it's unusable
<Ossido> now I'm left only with the login glitch
<Ossido> which might be related, actually, to some kind of problem with LightDM
<lordievader> Baloo allways crashes on me.
<Ossido> because LightDM doesn't obey to the System Settings at all
<lordievader> Ossido: ?
<Ossido> I've tried changing the settings from the System Settings
 * BluesKaj just disables baloo, i have nor real need for it
<Ossido> but they have no effect
<lordievader> Ossido: They should...
<Ossido> well, they don't :/
<Ossido> neither changing theme, nor changing the background images
<BluesKaj> Ossido, I have to ask the obvious question, after changing your settings are clicking on apply?
<Ossido> yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> Ossido, have you updated and upgraded with apt or the software manager lately?
<Ossido> yes, a lot. Yesterday I did the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<Ossido> which gave me many problems
<Ossido> I've spent the last day hammering at them
<Exagone313> what problems?
<Ossido> with the great help of lordievader and valorie
<Ossido> at first the graphic login didn't work at all. I fixed it by manually adding the package that the error message asked me to add
<Ossido> then the latex installation was messed up
<lordievader> Ossido: You aren't accidentilly using kdm?
<Ossido> mmh, well, I can't say I am sure
<Ossido> it's possible
<lordievader> Ossido: What is the output of 'apt-cache policy kdm'?
<Ossido> how do I check? I thought kdm had been unistalled
<Ossido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8131322/
<Exagone313> dpkg -l kdm (to check if installed)
<Exagone313> or check update-alternatives (i don't know the command for)
<Ossido> mmh, I don't understand the output of dpkg -l kdm
<lordievader> Ossido: It is not installed.
<Ossido> yes, I thought so because that's the one that I used in 12.04, and I saw it being unistalled during the upgrade process
<BluesKaj> Ossido, the new DM is called lightdm
<Ossido> incidentally, the managers of Ubuntu pastebin should add a link from the pasted lines back to the homepage
<Ossido> yes, BluesKaj, that's what I understood from finding "Login Screen (LightDM)" among the System Settings
<Ossido> only, the settings I set there have no effect
<Ossido> BluesKaj: my real problem is not with the login manager, but with an annoying graphic glitch that happens right after the login
<Ossido> for 1-2 seconds there is a glitchy screen with a patchwork of random recognisable screenshots from my screen
<Ossido> then the splash screen animation kicks in
<Ossido> the glitch is a definite bug
<BluesKaj> Ossido, were you using a background pic at the login screen previously on 12.04 ?
<Ossido> I was using a kdm theme
<Ossido> with custom login screen, picture and splash animation
<Ossido> the first time I got the glitch, it was a corrupted version of this custom theme
<Ossido> after that, I changed everything to the default
<Ossido> and now, I have set a new picture, but it had no effect
<BluesKaj> Ossido, but this glitch doesn't impede the transition tot the splash screen and then the desktop?
<BluesKaj> is the picture showing up?
<Ossido> no, no picture shows up at all. after the splash screen the screen goes briefly all black, then briefly all white, and then it displays my desktop
<BluesKaj> Ossido, which graphics card/gpu ?
<Ossido> nvidia geforce GT 425M
<Ossido> I'm using the nvidia drivers
<Ossido>  NVIDIA binary driver version 331.38 from nvidia-331-updates
<BluesKaj> did you choose the updates over the recommended 331?
<Ossido> mmh, is that bad? the updates were what I had in 12.04 before upgrading, and they worked
<Ossido> In trying to solve the issue, I tried switching to the xorg drivers
<Ossido> but then I went back to these
<Ossido> should I try the 331?
<BluesKaj> Ossido, not necessarily, the recommended driver just the 331 not from the 331 -updates, that's all ...doubt the driver is any different
<Ossido> anyway the driver shouldn't have anything to do with the fact that LightDM isn't obeying to my settings
<BluesKaj> Ossido, i think you have a minor glitch that will probly go away after an update/upgrade or 2
<Ossido> well, this minor glitch is quite a serious problem, actually
<Ossido> as it exposes random screenshots from my activity
<BluesKaj> Ossido, do a dist-pgrade to bring your install right up to date
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade
<Ossido> and the problem with LightDM is a problem anyway
<Ossido> you mean I should run apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Ossido> it didn't do anything and it pointed out a small list of packages that could be removed with autoremove
<BluesKaj> then autoremove them, they're no longer required
<Ossido> done
<Ossido> as I'm here, how do I reinstall chromium? is apt-get install --reinstall chromium-browser the right command?
<BluesKaj> Ossido, I'm running 14.10 and do dist-upgade, autoclean and autoremove everyday
<BluesKaj> no just install
<Ossido> also if it's already installed?
<Ossido> after the upgrade the fonts were messed up
<Ossido> and it doesn't respond to its own font settings
<Ossido> the tabs and menus use an ugly monospaced font
<Ossido> which is neither of the three fonts I have selected
<BluesKaj> recommend removing then installing
<Ossido> ok
<Ossido> apt-get remove chromium-browser?
<BluesKaj> fonts always need reconfiguring after upgrading to a new OS
<BluesKaj> yes
<Ossido> and it didn't help
<Ossido> I removed and reinstalled, and the menu and tabs still have the wrong font
<BluesKaj> Ossido, have you tried resetting them in the browser options/preferences ...chromium no longer uses the gtk settings afaik
<Ossido> yes, there are 4 preferences (default, serif, sans-serif, monodpace), and the font that I see int he tabs, omnibar and menu is a monospace font that is not the one that I put in the preferences
<Ossido> what should I do? purge it and reinstall it?
<lordievader> Ossido: Try making a new (Chromium) profile.
<Ossido> mmh, how do I do that?
<lordievader> Ossido: Chromium has support for multiple profiles somewhere.
<Ossido> ok, I have created a new profile
<Ossido> same problem
<Ossido> the font in the tabs, omnibar and menu is an ugly monospaced font which is neither the one I set int he chromium settings, nor the one I set in the System Settings
<Exagone313> Ossido: did you try to use this police in another program?
<Ossido> Exagone313: what police?
<Exagone313> the one you want to use in chromium
<Exagone313> font*
<Exagone313> not police sorry
<Ossido> oh
<Ossido> yes, it's the one I use everywhere
<Ossido> but the point is, the settings in chrome control the font used in rendering the webpages
<Exagone313> and what font do you want?
<Ossido> well, not a monospaced one
<Ossido> my issueis with the font in the UI
<Ossido> that font is not supposed to change
<Exagone313> what font did you tried to set?
<Ossido> freesans, freeserif, freemono
<Ossido> but this setting is for the rendering of the webpages
<Ossido> is doesn't, and it shouldn't, change the font in the UI
<Ossido> because the font in the UI is not supposed to change
<Exagone313> try to recompile this with the good settings hehe
<Ossido> I don't know what should be the default, but certainly it wasn't an ugly monospaced font
<Ossido> I just tried to remove and reinstall, with no effect
<BluesKaj> Ossido, purge it
<Exagone313> but copy profiles before this
<Ossido> mmh, whee are the profiles stored?
<Exagone313> go to ~/ and check masked directories
<Ossido> none of them looks like a chromium directory
<Ossido> no .chromium, in particular
<Exagone313> check a search website
<lordievader> Wasn't it in ~/.config somewhere?
<Ossido> yes, I found it. Clearly I am doing something wrong
<Ossido> I copied the .config/chromium
<Ossido> I purged it with apt-get remove --purge chromium-browser
<Ossido> I reinstalled it
<Ossido> and I opened it *before* putting back my  .config/chromium
<Ossido> and yet my profiles and favourites were already there
<Ossido> together with the faulty fonts
<Ossido> This it my worst upgrade since I started using kubuntu with faisty
<Ossido> apparently purging chromium does not remove .config/chromium
<Ossido> Ok, I purged it, removed the folder in my home, and reinstalled it
<Ossido> now I get a brand new profile, with the wrong font
<Ossido> this system is full of bugs everywhere, I should have never upgraded
<System818> test
<Ossido> I have tried the nvidia 331 drivers
<Ossido> the glitch disappeared, but the only available resolution appears to be 640x480
<BluesKaj> Ossido, check the gpu driver
<Ossidophone> I'm putting back the update
<Ossidophone> How do I check the gpu driver?
<BluesKaj> Ossidophone, lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<BluesKaj> Kernel driver in use: XXXXX
<Ossido> In this moment I have again the 331-update, and that command gives Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<Ossido> which I assume to be the right one
<Ossido> and on login I had again the graphic glitch, and the login manager doesn't respond to the settings
<Ossido> the font in chromium are still the wrong ones, and I have fond a new weird bug
<BluesKaj> do you have an Xorg.conf file?
<Ossido> if I have Firefox and chromium open, with chromium on the forefront, and I minimize it, the screen glitches
<Ossido> instead of showing me the firefox window below, it shows the title bar of firefox, but the window is still the one of chromium
<Ossido> until I go there with the mouse
<Ossido> BluesKaj: I don't know. Where should it be?
<BluesKaj> Ossido, then you probly don't have an Xorg
<Ossido> Is it possible/feasible to use a different login manager
<Ossido> given that my installation of lightDM is bugged, anyway?
<Ossido> or maybe I should try to reinstall it?
<BluesKaj> try system settings>desktop effects>advanced, make sure you're using composting type OpenGL 2.0 or 3.1 and qt graphics raster
<Ossido> Composing type OpenGL 2.0 Qt graphic system Raster
<BluesKaj> ok
<Ossido> besides, in the General tab, it says that all desktop effects are disabled
<Ossido> because OpenGL compositing (the default) has crashed KWin in the past
<Ossido> in 12.04 I could choose which login manager to use. Here I don't see the option to change it
<Ossido> in /etc/lightdm/ there are two different configurations files
<Ossido> lightdm.conf
<Ossido> and lightdm-kde-greeter.conf
<Ossido> is it possible that  it is using the wrong one?
<Ossido> in lightdm-kde-greeter.conf there are the settings that I put in the System Settings
<Ossido> but they are not executed
<BluesKaj> lightdm is the default
<Ossido> yes, but it doesn't accepts my settings
<BluesKaj> do you have separate / and /home partitions?
<Ossido> I think so, yes
<Ossido> are you about to suggest a clean reainstall?
<BluesKaj> yes, to /only and in ubiquity make sure you don't format /home but set it's moutpoint as /home only, but do format / then install
<Ossido> I won't do it alone
<BluesKaj> use manual partitioning for the settings
<Ossido> I'm not sure I know how to do it
<Ossido> I won't do it without somebody here in flesh and bones beside me
<BluesKaj> well you can check your partitions in the partition editor in kmenu apps>system to see if you have / and /home
<Ossido> oh
<Ossido> maybe I don't have 2 separate
<Ossido> I see two partitions for windows (dual boot)
<Ossido> recovery, and its own
<Ossido> then an extended partition containing 3 more
<Ossido> one is a small partition for data
<Ossido> one is linuxswap
<Ossido> and there is only one big partition other than that
<Ossido> though the numbering doesn't match
<Ossido> I have sda1, sda2, sda3, sda5, sda6, sda7 and no sda4
<Ossido> this is puzzling, I thought I had a separate partition of /home
<Ossido> no, it seems I don't have a separate /home partition
<Ossido> which seems a very pad policy
<Walex> Ossido: it is inconvenient more than "bad"
<Ossido> well, I've always had two separate ones, in my older laptops, and the friend who helped configure this one the first time always said it's better to have them separate
<Ossido> anyway, is it sensible to try to remove lightdm and to reinstall it?
<jubo2> It there another screen recording SW than recordMyDesktop
<jubo2> I find this unrealiable and not much good
<Ossido> It seems that I have solved the issue with lightdm and the login glitch
<Ossido> the systems settings were writing on /etc/lightdm/lightdm-kde-greeting.conf
<Ossido> but lightdm was using a different greeting theme
<Ossido> so I edited a line in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to tell him to use the kde one
<skinux> How can I set Kubuntu to open/install deb packages using App Grid instead of Ubuntu Software Center?
<Ossido> now it obeys my settings, and in particular the background image stays on until the splash screen is displayed
<Ossido> the only issue left now is the font in chromium
<jubo2> I tried Istanbul Screen Recorder but that's shitty and brokeh as well
<Ossido> there is xvidcap, jubo2
<Ossido> but I've never managed to record the audio with it
<jubo2> Ossido: there isn't an apt package for xvidcap... what to do ?
<Ossido> oh
<Ossido> yes, there is
<Ossido> mmh, or not?
<jubo2> what is it called ?
<Ossido> xvidcap
<Ossido> I see it
<Ossido> but maybe I have added some other source
<jubo2> 'apt show xvidcap' says there isn't a package
<Ossido> I'm not really the best person for giving indications
<Ossido> sorry, I don't know what to say
<BluesKaj> !xvidcap
<BluesKaj> !info xvidcap
<ubottu> Package xvidcap does not exist in trusty
<kimmern25> been trying out linux for some time now and really love it..but there is something whit windows that have a hold on me i really dont know what. anyone that had this filing?
<Unit193> !info xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod
<ubottu> xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod (source: xscreensaver): BSOD hack from XScreenSaver. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.15-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 143 kB, installed size 506 kB
<Unit193> Otherwise, do you tend to do a fair amount of gaming, kimmern25?
<jubo2> I'd just like one screen recorder that works ok and is ok with having arbitrary area of screen being recorded
<jubo2> recordMyDesktop supports only capturing one window
<skinux> What exactly is KTimeTracker's auto-detection feature?
<kimmern25> Unit193: i play some games but not mutch
<jubo2> Istanbul does allow arbitrary capture size but it doesn't stop by hitting the "stop"-icon in the task bar
<jubo2> bummer!
<marvin-hh> I get: plasma-desktop: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libakonadi-kde.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN7Akonadi21NotificationMessageV217registerDBusTypesEv
<marvin-hh> Can you perhaps release a version of KDE which does work?
<BluesKaj> marvin-hh, what action prompts the error?
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: executing plasma-desktop on the command line.
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: so, startx -- :4 and then opening konsole and then executing plasma-desktop.
<BluesKaj> marvin-hh, try sudo service lightdm start first
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: I am using xdm.
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: I start kde by doing exec /usr/bin/startkde.
<BluesKaj> then you're on your own
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: by what logic?!
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: the dm is not supposed to matter.
<BluesKaj> xdm isn't supported loic
<BluesKaj> logic
<BluesKaj> says who \
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: ok, I switched to ligthdm, but I am still starting /usr/bin/startkde.
<BluesKaj> marvin-hh, best to take you case to #kde they might help you
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: why!?
<BluesKaj> oh I see you're already crossposting
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: you are the one distributing Kubuntu, no?
<BluesKaj> no, we're support for kubuntu
<BluesKaj>  can you login from lightdm ?
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: the "login" will give me a black screen.
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: in this black screen I can do Alt-F2 and start myself a konsole.
<BluesKaj> marvin-hh, have you tried updating then upgrading in the vt/tty
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> which graphics card?
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: my graphics is working.
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: I already gave you the real error above.
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: the problem is that whoever uploaded the software cannot program.
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: a *symbol* is missing.
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: it means that the machine tried to look for it and then aborted execution.
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: in particular the run-time linker.
<BluesKaj> which plasma version?
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: 4.11.10.
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: perhaps something goes wrong there.
<jubo2> Finally a screen recording program that actually works: SimpleScreenRecorder
<jubo2> and it does audio:D
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: I suspect that's not the latest.
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: no, I am not able to install anything newer.
<BluesKaj> marvin-hh, haven't seen that error before, 14.04 ?
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: 14.04.1
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: it's hard to miss.
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: I even completely removed and reinstalled all kde packages.
<marvin-hh> BluesKaj: that too didn't help.
<BluesKaj> ok, got some errands to run .... BBL
<marvin-hh> WTF?
<bruswane> hello
<jubolog2> I run
<jubolog2> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:maarten-baert/simplescreenrecorder
<jubolog2> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install simplescreenrecorder
<jubolog2> the lower line I understand but what did the upper line do
<jubolog2> I don't think this Maarten Baert guy is out to verb me over but before I develop the habit of 'add-apt-repository'
<jubolog2> The screen recorders that were available out-of-the-box from normal apt didn't really work
<jubolog2> so I decided to add repository. also: this irc in white is hurting my eyes.. jubo2 black irc
<BluesKaj> jubo2, the upper line adds the ppa repository to your package manager, which looks in /etc/apt/sources.list.d for any ppas you might add
<Guest52445> ciao
<Guest52445> !list
<ubottu> Guest52445: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#kubuntu 2015-08-17
<bjrohan> I did a reinstall of 15.04 once my GRUB went tits up. With the newer looking Muon discovery, how does one do an update after enabling aother ppa?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<pablotron> Hello hello
<lordievader> o/
<pablotron> How can I adjust my CPU fan speed?
<pablotron> The BIOS setting is at max, but its only running at normal speed in kubuntu
<lordievader> Laptop or desktop?
<pablotron> desktop
<pablotron> Asus z-97a with intel i5-4690
<lordievader> Does lm-sensors show the fanspeed?
<pablotron> one sec
<pablotron> err
<pablotron> I dont have that yet
<pablotron> fresh install
<lordievader> pablotron: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<Euryale> Has anyone else been having trouble with trying to get a bluetooth headset to work with kubuntu? I'm able to pair the device and I'm able to tell pulseaudio to sink the audio into the headset but no audio actually comes out.
<Euryale> I've tried two devices
<HPlottier> Hello, there - first time in IRC ubuntu
<HPlottier> There is some one online?
<valorie> Euryale: when you look at kmix opened, does it show that there is sound coming out?
<valorie> hi HPlottier
<HPlottier> Hi Valorie;
<pablotron> ergh
<pablotron> "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<pablotron> I think my mobo is too new?
<HPlottier> (Sorry if my english) is not that good, iam from Argentina;
<valorie> welcome to the channel, HPlottier
<valorie> your english is fine
<lordievader> pablotron: Or it doesn't expose the fan controls. My laptop doesn't...
<valorie> if you want an argentine channel
<valorie> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<HPlottier> Im testing this, couse i resusitate; a old, old computer; and i install UBUNTU ;-)
<valorie> very nice
<pablotron> lordievader: what should I do... tt-tt
<HPlottier> Pfff os no one online there;
<HPlottier> ITs 3 in the morning here; i guess thats why
<lordievader> pablotron: I don't think there is anything you can do. What is the actual problem?
<Euryale> valorie: I don't see any VU meters in kmix. But... the sound is there till I switch sinks and then it goes away
<valorie> it's 11pm here in Washington state in the USA
<valorie> no vu meters, but there is something as I recall
<HPlottier> Of... well is quite late to, then...
<valorie> oh, it's been dumbed down
<valorie> :(
<valorie> pavucontrol maybe instead?
<pablotron> I'd like to use a Linux-based OS to do CPU rendering
<pablotron> But it overheats because I have no fan control
<lordievader> Pavucontrol shows vu meters, indeed.
<Euryale> woah! pavucontrol's vu meter freezes!
<valorie> hmmm
<lordievader> pablotron: What temperatures does it reach? Does it shutoff when stressed?
 * valorie is toddling off to bed....
<lordievader> Euryale: PA can likely not deliver the audio to the bluetooth sink.
<valorie> you are all in good hands when lordievader is around
<valorie> :-)
<lordievader> valorie: I know nothing of bluetooth ;)
<lordievader> But thanks for the confidence :)
<Euryale> lordievader: so... what do I do about that?
<pablotron> Well if I let it go, about 30 seconds of intense rendering, it gets to 75C+
<lordievader> Euryale: Run PA in a terminal to see what is going on.
<HPlottier> How i can see the channles that exist or, can i change the ubuntu IRC for he usual IRC?
<lordievader> pablotron: That is hot but not critical. You could replace the fan, but that might void your warranty if any.
<lordievader> !alis | HPlottier
<ubottu> HPlottier: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Euryale> lordievader: how do I get it to run in a terminal? It won't allow me to run it because it's already running
<Euryale> nnngh... it keeps restarting itself!
<lordievader> Euryale: You need to disable the respawn (temporarily) then run 'pulseaudio -vvvv'
<Euryale> how do I disable the respawn?
<lordievader> Edit the option in /etc/pulseaudio/daemon.conf
<Euryale> oh, I see
<Euryale> okay, got it
<lordievader> Is PA running in a terminal?
<Euryale> yes
<lordievader> Do the same you where doing before, look in the terminal when the vu meter freezes.
<Euryale> I: [pulseaudio] module-suspend-on-idle.c: Source bluez_source.1C_48_F9_92_6D_FA.hsp idle for too long, suspending ...
<Euryale> http://sprunge.us/bUWf
<lordievader> You could disable the module and see if it fixes things.
<Euryale> okay
<lordievader> Euryale: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/114602/pulseaudio-sink-always-suspended
<Euryale> thank you
<Euryale> nope...
<lordievader> Hmm, does it give anything in the terminal when it freezes?
<Euryale> oh! I found something interesting!
<Euryale> from the top of the paste (moment)
<Euryale> http://sprunge.us/KBSa
<Euryale> D: [pulseaudio] module-device-restore.c: Could not set format on sink bluez_sink.1C_48_F9_92_6D_FA.hsp
<Euryale> it's weird that it doesn't work here
<Euryale> it works fine with opensuse
<lordievader> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=74457
<Euryale> thank you, let me try that
<Euryale> nope ;-;
<Euryale> it still doesn't work
<lordievader> What samplerates does it support?
<Euryale> my device?
<Euryale> ooooooooooh
<Euryale> I don't know
<lordievader> !bug 965726
<ubottu> bug 965726 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Unable to play sound through hfp/hsp bluetooh headset " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965726
<lordievader> Euryale: What chip does it use?
<Euryale> they don't usually print that kind of information on the box
<lordievader> What model/make/etc
<Euryale> I have a Jabra TALK and a Smartbean
<Euryale> the talk says the FCC ID is BCE-OTE4A
<Euryale> and the IC: 2386C-OTE4A
<Euryale> and it says "TYPE: OTE4"
<lordievader> Their website talks about narrowband frequency response.
<lordievader> That is the bluetooth communication chip.
<Euryale> okay
<lordievader> Anyways what might be the problem is that PA delivers audio in a too high sample rate... (I'm just guessing here ;) )
<Euryale> okay, let me change pulseaudio's sample rate and see what happens
<Euryale> set the default sample rate to 8000Hz
<Euryale> made things sound like hell but it didn't make sound come out of my headset
<lordievader> Hmpf...
<Euryale> anyway, unless you've got some brilliant idea in the wings I think I'll shelve the problem for the moment and see if I can't do a comparison between this and OpenSUSE's setup
<Euryale> oh... and maybe try it on vanilla Ubuntu
<lordievader> Nope, all out of ideas on this end.
<Euryale> same
<Euryale> thank you for your time and patience!
<SilentGhost> does anyone know if there is a way to view chat logs in telepathy in 5.3?
<cmdgy> Why my laptop speaker volume is lower in kubuntu compared with windows
<hateball> cmdgy: run "alsamixer" in a terminal and check that volumes arent too low there
<hateball> you can also go into kmixer and enable "overvolume" or some such (I am not on english locale)
<cmdgy> I'll try that
<cmdgy> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jackspada> ciao
<frenda> Hi, Who is the company behind Kubuntu?!
<pablotron> Microsoft.
<frenda> lol
<pablotron> http://www.kubuntu.org/about-us
<pablotron> I guess that doesnt really help
<frenda> I heard 'Blue systems' is supporting it.
<pablotron> "© 2010 - 2015 The Kubuntu community. Icons copyright of Oxygen icon theme Kubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd."
<pablotron> Almost sounds like Canonical
<pablotron> err no
<pablotron> I'm just dumb
<frenda> Anybody here using 'Plank'?
<frenda> Does it crash for you, too?
<Guest76440> how do i add icon to taskbar ? need quick help
<alvin> What's the use of having plasma-widget-redshift and other non-plasma5 widgets in the vivid repository?
<alvin> !package plasma-widget-redshift
<BluesKaj> alvin:  because some kdepackages haven't switched entirely from plasma 4 to plasma 5 yet
<alvin> But those widgets aren't working!
<alvin> You can install that one, but you won't get it to show up in the widget list
<akasic> hi all, my battery remains at 0% and doesnt charge, three days ago was alright, any help? thnx
<nachotech> can someone point me to a linux irc for a question about archive programs with specific feature?
#kubuntu 2015-08-18
<home-mobile> I installed pepper flash for chromium and it worked fine but the next time I rebooted chromium will not even start.  Is there an obvious solution?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> my webcam won't work anymore.  It doesn't light up red even.. Although 'dmesg' gives: [346718.462784] input: UVC Camera (046d:0990) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:05:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input24
<[Relic]> has session saving been fixed in 15.04 yet?
<[Relic]> aka, does it actually work properly and automatically yet?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Newb101> Hello there.
<Newb101> By the name, I bet you can see I am a newb. I am going to have some very stupid newb questions. Can you help me?
<lordievader> !ask | Newb101
<ubottu> Newb101: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Newb101> !ask I see that there is a new version of Kubuntu. I'm not sure if I am still on 14. Muon doesn't say there's a new version to upgrade. Am I doping something wrong?
<lordievader> Newb101: What does 'cat /etc/issue' return?
<Newb101> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<lordievader> LTS, by default, do not offer to upgrade to non LTS releases.
<Newb101> Is that why, because I have the LTS?
<lordievader> Besides there is no direct path from 14.04 to 15.04.
<lordievader> And 14.10 being EOL doesn't make it any easier.
<Newb101> So, is it not worth it?
<lordievader> If you really want it I'd reinstall 15.04 rather than upgrade.
<Newb101> Will it erase data?
<Newb101> And programs?
<lordievader> Depends on how you reinstall ;) If you have a seperate /home only the programs are lost.
<Newb101> I have most of my files saved on a seperate harddrive. I just have a lot of programs with specific configurations.
<soee> i think there should be some wiki tutorial that explains how and why users shoudl use separtae partition for home dir :)
<lordievader> It's strange that the default is still one large /
<Newb101> Once 15.04 has an LTS release, will it show up as an upgrade?
<lordievader> Newb101: The next LTS is 16.04, not upcoming release but the one after.
<Newb101> Oh. I think I get it. And, when that release come out, it will ask me if I want to upgrade automatically?
<soee> Newb101: 16.04 will be released next year
<lordievader> Month 04 of year 2016 --> 16.04
<Newb101> In April, I assume . . .
<Newb101> Yeah.
<Newb101> I think I get it.
<Newb101> I guess I'm fine with 14 for now. It seems like it's been good to me.
<Newb101> Correct me if I'm wrong. Only the even numbers have LTS?
<soee> it should be stable :) 15.04 or 15.10 is for those who want to try/use new Plasma :)
<lordievader> Newb101: Indeed ;)
<lordievader> Every even .04 release is an LTS.
<Newb101> You guys have been immensely helpful.
<Newb101> And, when that comes out, My update software will notify me and ask if I wish to upgrade.
<lordievader> Yes.
<Newb101> Have you guys tried the new Plasma?
<soee> Newb101: sure :) i ahve it on all my machines
<Newb101> Do you like it thus far?
<soee> on my laptop, workstation and even my parents use it ;D
<soee> Newb101: yes i love it, more than KDE4
<Newb101> This is my first real experience with Linux, and I'm liking it for the most part. Still a lot to get used to. I have Windows on my other hard dreive, but have not booted into it more than twice. I think it's  safe to say I'll stick with this for a bit.
<Newb101> Thank you guys for  taking time to address my questions, I know it must be . . . frustrating to talk with someone who knows so little; but your patience is appreciated.
<soee> Newb101: download Kubujtnu 15.04 or 15.10 iso and create bootable USB and play with it
<soee> Newb101: we all was one day where you are now :)
<Newb101> I may do that. I have plenty of processing power to run it in a VM
<soee> Newb101: with bootable USB you can run latest Kubuntu without installing it (live session)
<Newb101> Is this technically IRC?
<Newb101> 'Cause I don't understand IRC at all. Is there like an "IRC for Dummies" page?
<soee> Newb101: what is IRC ?
<soee> this chat ?
<soee> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<Newb101> Perfect. Thank you
<soee> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Newb101> When you say "See !Guidelines" what does the "!" mean?
<soee> ubottu is a bot on this channel and it has some commands that you can call, commands are prefixed with !
<ubottu> soee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> it's not frustrating, Newb101 -- it's satisfying to see new users
<valorie> welcome to #kubuntu
<Newb101> !Guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<frenda> What's the correct pronounciation for Kubuntu: /ku:bu:ntu:/ or /kʌbʌntʌ/ or sth else?
<Fritigern> Frenda, watch this video and you will never forget :-)   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9xSQX2QgTY
<frenda> sure
<lordievader> Why not https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luvk83_S-AA
<Fritigern> Because if anyone knows how to pronounce the word, it's archbisschop Desmond Tutu, since he speaks the language where the word is from :-)
<Fritigern> Besides, my video shows a good song :-)
<frenda> how can I restart plasma without losing running apps? (plasma is not up properly, the taskbar is not available and also kickoff, krunner)
<frenda> I run firefox at the beginning and now ths my desktop: http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/75080
<frenda> I mean i didnt wait to it load desktop completely
<frenda> no menu, no taskbar, no background, no plasma!
<frenda> and, right-click on desktop does not work!
<lordievader> frenda: Kill plasmashell and start it again? (Or perhaps first restart kwin)
<Fritigern> I often had the problem where the taskbar won't load, in my case it has to do with ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc somehow losing part of the configuration that will build make the taskbar be drawn
<lordievader> kwin_x11 --replace
<Fritigern> Another issue that I have run into is ksycoca keeping a stale file, thus preventing plasma from loading altogether. I have made a little script formyself that will kill plasmashell, delete the offending file, recreate it, and start plasmashell again.
<frenda> didn't work :( --> https://gist.github.com/BaflyIr/e38fe646058dfa302811
<lordievader> frenda: Then kill plasmashell and restart it.
<frenda> by service?
<lordievader> No, the process kill it, then start it with 'cd ~ && nohup plasmashell&'
<frenda> I didn't kill anything, but 'cd ~ && nohup plasmashell&' solved the proble, though I got this: [1] 2082
<frenda> lordievader: thank you
<lordievader> Wasn't plasmashell running at all?
<frenda> lordievader: It seems it wasn't!
<lordievader> Hmm, does that happen everytime you login?
<frenda> often, if I don't wait enought to let him to loaded completely; I mean if I run sth immediately
<frenda> just in that case
<frenda> lordievader: `kwin_x11 --replace` --> it didn't back to command prompt, it's showing 'kwin_core: Done.'; Can I Ctrl+C?
<lordievader> Hmm, that should fork into the background.
<hateball> append an &
<frenda> Is anybody here using plank?
<frenda> How can I chek the Plasma version? `ark --version` does not show anything about Plasma!
<frenda> check*
<lordievader> hateball: But it should do it itself ;)
<lordievader> frenda: Check the kinfocenter.
<frenda> Is it an app command line interface?, lordievader
<frenda> app for *
<lordievader> Kinfocenter is an application.
<lordievader> I guess dbus could tell you somewhere.
<frenda> kinfocenter --> bash: kinfocenter: command not found
<lordievader> Under plasma4 that is the command, does autocomplete help?
<frenda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luvk83_S-AA --> So, s it /ku:bʌntu:/ ?
<frenda> is it*
<lordievader> I suppose Riddell knows how to pronounce Kubuntu ;)
<Riddell> I've no idea, it's a silly name anyway, (it's a gnome conspiracy)
<lordievader> Oh well, I suppose if we take over the world it doesn't matter ;)
<frenda> Anyway, how do you pronounce it currently? Riddell, lordievader
<frenda> If you were presenting somewhere, what is your prefered pronounciation? (regardingless if it's correct/wrong)
<frenda> regardless*
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<AbuDhar> hey.. how to install KDE plasma on Ubuntu 14.04? is it possible+
<AbuDhar> Plasma 5.3**
<lordievader> Nope.
<lordievader> You need to upgrade to 15.04 for that.
<AbuDhar> awwww but 14.04 is LTS
<lordievader> Precisely ;)
<BluesKaj> AbuDhar:  I believe you can add plasma 5,2 to kubuntu 14.10
<lordievader> 14.10 is EOL.
<AbuDhar> I guess I can get Plasma 5.1.2 at least for Ubuntu 14.04 ? :D
<lordievader> No.
<Unit193> AbuDhar: That's the point, it IS an LTS, not a "latest and greatest" release.
<lordievader> Well I suppose you could compile Plasma5 yourself but you'll only run into a mountain of trouble.
<lordievader> ^^ that precisely.
<lordievader> Stable and old rather than new and perhaps unstable.
<AbuDhar> well I will just wait till the next LTS from Ubuntu :)
<AbuDhar> when will that be? anyone?
<lordievader> 16.04 ;)
<AbuDhar> any release date lordievader ?
<lordievader> Year 16, month 04.
<[Relic]> has session saving been fixed in 15.04 yet?  does it properly save where programs are running on each different virtual desktop when you shut down a restart yet?
<AbuDhar> lordievader, oh well fine :D
<yueyue> Hello all. I was just trying to update my wily installation. The dependencies can not be solved - is the repository broken at the moment?
<BluesKaj> yueyue:  which mirror do you use ?
<yueyue> BluesKaj: I seem to only use the master: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily main restricted
<yueyue> I can't seem to pinpoint which packages break dependencies. It seems a version bump of something could be the reason. I have lots of packages which are not in the repository anymore.
<yueyue> I ran apt with the pkgProblemResolver debug option: https://paste.kde.org/p0yysht3g
<yueyue> I have a "mint condiction" virtual machine. It seems to have the same issues. So it's nothing installation related. The repostitory is probably really broken. Can I report this somewhere?
<BluesKaj> yueyue:  try #kubuntu-devel
<yueyue> BluesKaj: Thank you very much!
<yossarianuk> hi is there a volume/mixer widget for plasma5.x anywhere ?
<akasic> hi all, my battery doesnt charge, it stays at 0%.  a few days ago it was working correctly, i dont know if it may be the kernel or what, any help? thnx
<BluesKaj> akasic:  does it charge when the OS is shut down?
<BluesKaj> akasic:  also check your battery slot and connection, make sure the battery is not even slightly loose.
<akasic> well, it shows the light as charging, yes, but i think that not as it should
<akasic> ok, ill do it, thnx BluesKaj
<akasic> i must say that when i unplug the cable, its stays for 40 seconds and then shuts
<BluesKaj> perhaps power management isn't setup properly in system settings
<BluesKaj> ok, but first check your power management setings
<akasic> ill set them to default, but the problem persist
<akasic> yesterday
<TJ-> akasic: check the battery status: "  for n in /sys/class/power_supply/BAT*/*; do [ -f $n ] && echo $n = $(cat $n); done "
<TJ-> akasic: compare charge_full_design with charge_full
<akasic> its says charging
<TJ-> akasic: what do those settings I mentioned report?
<akasic> 0 and 45300000
<TJ-> akasic: So, the battery has given up and needs replacing
<akasic> i think the problem came the day, taht in the tray, my battery was ''detected'' as pega
<BluesKaj> akasic:  how old is the battery ?
<akasic> one year and a half
<TJ-> "charge_full" is the battery telling how much charge it can hold. If that is 0 it suggests the internal cells have failed
<BluesKaj> oh my, that's not very good ...is it original or a replacemenr?
<akasic> so, the battery is simply broken? thats a bit depressive, how can simpy broke, i didnt do anything. yes it is the original
<akasic> so, i must open the battery to ensure that the cables are well pluged? it is a built in one
<TJ-> akasic: batteries fail, they are  complex mixes of chemicals
<akasic> thnx for the help you both
<akasic> open the pc i mean
<akasic> maybe the lasts storms simply fried it
<TJ-> akasic: you will need to obtain a replacement. If it is an internal battery you'll also need to open the PC and exchange the batteries. If you're not sure about that look online for photos of other people doing it with your model of PC
<akasic> yes , i done it, but i was refering to make sure the cables were attached to it correctly, thnx anyway
<TJ-> akasic: connections must be fine ... the battery is talking to the PC over the IIC communications bus
<akasic> it what him suggested me, first
<akasic> ok
<akasic> well, ill go, thnx again and cya
<BluesKaj> the battery on my lenovo g500 seems to be holding up since dec 2013...no real signs of weakness, yet
<TJ-> I have some Li-ion batteries still more than 50% that were bought in 2002
<TJ-> But others have failed rapidly after 18 months.
<talmage> plasmashell hangs while starting up on my laptop.
<talmage> It worked yesterday.
<talmage> The last thing I did before shutting down cleanly was to change the display configuration in system settings.
<talmage> I changed it the laptop screen and an external  monitor to just the laptop screen.
<talmage> One other difference is that yesterday, I had a wired network connection.
<akasic> hey BluesKaj and Tj, i unplugged the cable and my battery seems to be working now... thhe indicator stills in 0, and the data i give to you remains the same, but at the moment, im near 5 min (it lasted 40 seconds) and its doing right
<talmage> Today, I have none.
<TJ-> akasic: unplugged the charger do you mean?
<akasic> yes the cable that charge it, now im in battery
<akasic> the charger
<akasic> very strange
<akasic> i think is the kernel, or whatever
<akasic> but as u said, the  IIC communications bus dont lie...
<akasic> very strange
<akasic> well, its working, thats what matters, thnx again and cya
<akasic> :S
<akasic> hey talmage, do u think that may be the secondary keys from ur keyboard?
<talmage> akasic, I don't understand
<akasic> sometimes te keyboards have combinations for disabling wifi, monitors, touchpad etc
<talmage> Oh, I see.
<akasic> cool
<talmage> The network isn't missing.  It's disconnected.
<akasic> ok
<talmage> The laptop shows the spash screen with the progress bar.  The bar goes about 80% to the right.  Then no movement.  I let it sit for an hour.
<talmage> Nothing obvious in .xsession-errors.
<akasic> did u tried another kernel in grub
<talmage> The laptop is booting.  I did try booting single-user and manually fsck-ing.  It didn't change anything.
<talmage> I moved both .kde and .cache out of the way and rebooted.  Spash screen and progress bar still hang at 80%.
<talmage> I have another user on my laptop and I can log in as him.  He gets the plasma desktop.
<TJ-> talmage: do you mean the desktop manager splash, or the boot-time plymouth splash? If the latter, you sohuld be able to press Esc to see the terminal messages
<talmage> Desktop manager splash.
<talmage> sddm is running.
<talmage> I can log in on a pty and see what's running.
<akasic> did u tried to make a new xorg
<akasic> that link has some helps https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?t=8803&amp
<talmage> I just tried something.
<talmage> I plugged in an HDMI monitor, the same kind that I used yesterday.
<talmage> Now the desktop loads.
<talmage> How f-ed up is that!
<akasic> cooool
<talmage> cool that I have a desktop.  Uncool that I'm now tethered to a monitor.
<talmage> And get this: If I unify the video outputs, then unplug the HDMI cable, I get the spash screen and stuck progress bar again.
<talmage> Thanks for listening, everyone.
<talmage> Thanks for your help, akasic and JT-.
<phoenix__> I am on kubuntu 15.10, I have updated my system now. I can't find the new volume widget
<phoenix__> kde plasma version 5.3.95
<phoenix__> can you people see my messages?
<phoenix__> ahoneybun: hi
<phoenix__> yofel: Is the volume applet available in 15.10 via regular update?
<summa> BluesKaj: can you see my messages
<BluesKaj> summa: yes
<BluesKaj> I saw the one above
<summa> BluesKaj: thank you, I thought I had some network issue
<BluesKaj> summa:  ok I see the questions you asked as phoenix as well
<summa> ya
<toams> I just borked my kubuntu install...
<summa> BluesKaj: is the new volume applet available in 15.10 via update?
<toams> tried the recommended graphics drivers instead of the fgrlx drivers
<toams> that didn't work (couldn't change my resolution)
<toams> so i went back and now i have no taskbar or desktop
<toams> looks like plasma crashed or something
<toams> any sugestions?
<toams> tried rebooting but that didn't work
<BluesKaj> summa:  I have it in 15.10 yes , njo change
<BluesKaj> toams:  ctl+alt+F1-F6 , login then update and upgrade or try the recovery kernel in grub
<toams> tried ctrl alt F1 before, but didn't work
<toams> will try again
<knightyyy> 15.10 is on KDE 5.4 beta?
<toams> screen stays black, no login prompt
<lordievader> knightyyy: Yes.
<summa> BluesKaj: I found that I had to install plasma-pa. Installed it and now I have the new volume applet
<lordievader> Lets see what the update of today bring.
<knightyyy> libreoffice 5.0 is also available on 15.10?
<knightyyy> (currently)
<yofel> knightyyy: no
<yofel> ..
<genii> !info libreoffice wily
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.4.4~rc3-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 26 kB, installed size 168 kB
<AEL-H1> I am running kde 4.8.5 on Ubuntu 12.0.4.5 and I am having problems with skype picking up my speakers and microphone, can anyone provide some guidance or help me work out what the issue is? I have very little experience with linux
<AEL-H1> How can I change the volume on kde 4.8.5 ubuntu 12.0.4.5
<Lucasegurado> hola?
<SuPPuSH> hello all been serching for a while and cant find any reference to this issue last night at 520am my kubuntu box started playing sounds out of the speakers with both my wife and i asleep noone in the room would there be a log file somewhere of the process that started the racket last night?
<SuPPuSH> standard ksystemlog has nothing going on at 5:23 am except a few automatic reconnections to my wifi
<akasic> it was a piano sound?
<SuPPuSH> sounded like an electric guitar it could have been a piano it played 7 or 8 times and i got up and muted it by i woke up this morning it had stopped
<akasic> have in mind that when the electricity goes, it will sound as ''in batery''
<akasic> maybe...
<SuPPuSH> desktop
<akasic> ok
<sebsebseb> hi any freenode staff around?  if so can I have a password reset email sent for this nick thanks
<SuPPuSH> shouldnt something have created a log somewhere to access sound hardware?
<akasic> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-log-files-location-and-how-do-i-view-logs-files/
<SuPPuSH> thanks ill read through it and let ya know
<akasic> o, im curious now
<akasic> ok
<SuPPuSH> im not seeing anything except what i can see in ksystemlog
<akasic> ok, i dont know what else help give
<akasic> :S
<SuPPuSH> haha its ok thanks anyway if i figure it out ill let you know
<akasic> ok!
<SuPPuSH> worst comes to worst ill have to get up next time and fuser it
<marus> hello, is there a tool like disks on kubuntu?
<marus> within the default installation?
<yossarianuk> marus: yes 'KDE partition editor'
<yossarianuk> however gparted also works..
<marus> kde partition manager
<marus> yes i tought for a quick solution i know i can do it with CLI...
<yossarianuk> https://www.kde.org/applications/system/kdepartitionmanager/
<marus> yossarianuk: thanks
<yossarianuk> kde partition manager is a GUI tool
<marus> yes yes i get it
<yossarianuk> however I believe you have more functionality with gparted.
<yossarianuk> like software raid, etc
<marus> i don't want to install new packages
<yossarianuk> its there on a default install
<yossarianuk> (at least for 15.10)
<marus> yossarianuk: i have 14.04 with no gparted
<yossarianuk> marus: sorry, I mean that kde partition manager is there by default
<yossarianuk> cant remember if it was on previous installs.
<yossarianuk> i think so though
<suncokret> what is difference in Kubuntu 14.04.1, Kubuntu 14.04.2 and Kubuntu 14.04.3?
<Phoenixz> Doing an upgrade, I lost a bunch of deb files, and with that, loads of functionality. Amongst them, I lost KDE network manager, and I have no clue what package I should install to get that back.. Anybody who might have a clue?
<strayPuppy> Phoenixz: probably depends on your distro
<strayPuppy> network-manager
<strayPuppy> thought I was on #kde, hee
<[Relic]> has session saving been fixed in 15.04 yet?  does it properly save where programs are running on each different virtual desktop when you shut down a restart yet?
#kubuntu 2015-08-19
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> hey why is my QuickCam Pro 9000 webcam not lighting up when I plug it in?
<SuPPuSH> Roey who makes it?
<Roey> SuPPuSH:  logitech
<Roey> it worked right up till this latest dist-upgrade
<SuPPuSH> what version and who makes it ill bet you a dependant library is no longer available in your upgrade or has been changed to a new lib all togather
<SuPPuSH> cool sorry lag issues over here just saw logitech
<Roey> ok
<Roey> how do I pull up info on my cam.... lshw... one moment
<SuPPuSH> had to close firefox it was robbing resources gimmie a sec let me reload it and what version of kubuntu did you dist-upgrade to and from?
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/cYSvj88z
<Roey> I am on 15.04
<Roey> I ran apt-get dist-upgrade maybe a few days ago
<Roey> and then this happened.
<Roey> SuPPuSH:  I mean this is all logged in dpkg.log, right?
<Roey> is there any package I can grep for
<SuPPuSH> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2234191
<moroniclibber> Hey guys.  Knowing the issues that have arised from disputes between Canonical and Kubuntu developers, would it be a safe idea to install Kubuntu 14.04 lts?  I would like to use it but I'm concerned about losing support for it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sinisterdoor> Hi!I know wily is not yet supported but I have a few questions.since I installed wily I can not set the language for the numbers,they are all written in Persian even though I do not have them set on Persian
<sinisterdoor> it seems to have found out that I speak persian and set it like that in installation,but I can not set it back to English
<sinisterdoor> also the icons in the task manager are too small,how can I increase their size?
<patrick__> My Thunderbird version is 31 on Kubuntu 15.04, but the release version is 38 - is that normal?
<soee> patrick__: you don't have updates for it ?
<patrick__> soee: i got it via muon, and after running apt-get update, no
<patrick__> soee: updates for thunderbird
<soee> patrick__: yes that is correct from what i see
<soee> https://launchpad.net/thunderbird
<soee> Vivid uses this version: Version 1:31.8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 uploaded on 2015-07-15
<patrick__> soee: how come its missing quiet a few version numbers, 31->38
<soee> in Wily (15.10) atm we have also version 31
<soee> but 38 is in proposed
<soee> patrick__: i don't know why they use it liek this, maybe some dependency problems or other stuff
<patrick__> soee: okay, just wait i guess thanks
<sinisterdoor> Does kubuntu update stable versions in released and frozen kubuntus?
<sinisterdoor> I doubt vivid would ever receieve new thunderbirds through official repos
<sinisterdoor> I can't find stable PPA(it is deprecated) for ubuntu anymore,but you can try beta or daily builds,or if you want stable version you can go through Mozilla's help page about installing outside the package manager,patric__
<sinisterdoor> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/installing-thunderbird-linux
<patrick__> sinisterdoor: do you think thunderbird will just not be updated anymore ?
<sinisterdoor> As far as I remember,as soon as kubuntu gets released,it will only receive bug fixes/security fixes
<sinisterdoor> so wily werewolf perhaps?
<sinisterdoor> but I doubt it will be updated on vivid
<sinisterdoor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird
<patrick__> sinisterdoor: I dont want any hassle, but I just like to have the latest stable release,  so im guessing just stay with what I have ?
<sinisterdoor> ok,well maybe it'll arrive for vivid someday?and wily is not too far away anyways. :D
<sinisterdoor> (31 was ported for trusty)
<sinisterdoor> you'll get it soon enough.
<sinisterdoor> if you don't want to go through the hard way
<patrick__> ty
<patrick__> my only issue is that when i hit reply, part of the message is always invisible unless i highlight it - weird, just was hoping maybe 38 had the issue fixed
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<aton_> hi
<aton_> http://dpaste.com/3S3CAV5 <- aptitude says a lot about unmet dependencies, will that be a problem or can i ignore it?
<lordievader> aton_: What does apt-get say about it?
<aton_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<lordievader> aton_: Could you pastebin the full output?
<aton_> lordievader: ...
<aton_> i did?
<lordievader> aton_: That was aptitude, not apt-get.
<aton_> http://dpaste.com/30A1N98
<lordievader> What are you trying to install?
<aton_> libgl1-mesa-dev:i386
<lordievader> Do you have any ppa's installed?
<aton_> what is a ppa?
<lordievader> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<aton_> i am following this tutorial: http://askubuntu.com/questions/318246/complete-installation-guide-for-android-sdk-adt-bundle-on-ubuntu
<aton_> like a ppa for apt? no
<aton_> i have different package managers installed though
<aton_> but they shouldnt interfere
<lordievader> No, any ppa.
<lordievader> This sounds like something that could be caused by the xorg-edgers ppa.
<aton_> when i try to install that package using synaptic, it tells me it wants to uninstall xorg, so i backed off
<BluesKaj>  still causing trouble good ol' x-edgers
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I'm not saying it is, I'm saying it might be...
<aton_> lordievader: how can i check for ppas?
<lordievader> aton_: What is the output of 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d'?
<aton_> none
<BluesKaj> yeah , I know lordievader , but they should be banned
<aton_> directory empty
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Xorg-edgers, agreed ;)
<lordievader> aton_: Hmm...
<lordievader> aton_: What is the output of 'apt-cache policy libdrm-dev'?
<BluesKaj> no ppa there
<aton_> lordievader: http://dpaste.com/1BFB45J
<lordievader> Ah, it looks like an architecture problem...
<lordievader> Now how did you do that again....
<lordievader> aton_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/423083/cant-run-dpkg-add-architecture-i386-on-12-04-64-bit-to-run-eclipse-adt
<sinisterdoor> I have a problem with kubuntu 15.04 and 15.10 clicking change proxy settings in chromium does nothing
<markc> I've been on wily for months but the last update really caught me out, a lot of kde4 leftovers disappeared from various repos and left my system in a bad state... I am aware of these risks but I'm after any hints as to when the wily repos might be in a sane state again?
<markc> I guess it's got something to do with the transition to gcc5?
<lordievader> markc: Unless something huge changed today I'd say it is in a sane state.
<BluesKaj> markc:  have you run a dist-upgrade lately?
<markc> BluesKaj: yes, on 2 wily machines
<markc> I'm using wily-{backports,proposed} and the beta ppa
<lordievader> markc: Proposed?
<lordievader> Why? Proposed?
<markc> lordievader: I'm trying anything to pull in a sane set of packages... seems like okular, dolphin, kmail etc are not available until they are rebuilt or pulled from debian
<lordievader> markc: Adding proposed is a really bad idea. There packages goes that needs testing.
<lordievader> If you upgraded to proposed that is likely your problem.
<lordievader> The warning for proposed reads something along the lines of "Work in progress KDE Frameworks packages, do not use except if testing packaging (and disable afterwards)".
<markc> lordievader: I have done that on and off for many months... atm something has caught me out and I'm just trying to determine exactly what so I can try to work around it or wait it out or whatever
<markc> yes, I know, I often "test packages"
<lordievader> What state is your system in now?
<lordievader> Does it boot?
<markc> probably boots but I don't want to risk it atm, it booted a few hours ago
<BluesKaj> proposed can get you in trouble quickly if you don't comment the deb line in the sources.list or delete it altogether
<lordievader> markc: So what is the problem?
<markc> I've tried with and without proposed, and the beta ppa, and even tried adding vivid because there were some older dependencies that kdelibs5-plugins, and therefor kde-runtime, depend on
<lordievader> markc: What state is your machine in, what problems do you percieve?
<markc> lordievader: I seem to have all of the plasma beta but, for instance, if I try to re-add kubuntu-desktop it complains that it depends on dolphin, knsaphsot and okular and therein goes for a spin on their dependencies
<lordievader> markc: Could you pastebin that output?
<lordievader> !paste | markc
<ubottu> markc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<markc> I think I saw a post about okular in particular not being available, at all, atm
<markc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124342/
<sinisterdoor> I see kwallet unlock request every time I login,any ideas about how to setup kwallet-pam?
<sinisterdoor> I need to enter my pass twice thanks to kwallet.else I can't access wifi. :|
<sinisterdoor> disabling kwallet in the kwalletmanager wont stop the password requests
<sinisterdoor> (basically I want the kwallet to shut up and let the wifi connection go through without challenge,but if it requires me to setup kwallet-pam so be it)
<lordievader> markc: Could you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy kubuntu-dekstop dolphin'?
<markc> and trying to tease the above paste gets me http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124355/
<lordievader> markc: Is proposed still enabled?
<markc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124363/
<luc4> Hello! I’m installing kubuntu but I see the installation process is stuck at 33%. Any idea if it is somehow possible to check what the installation is doing?
<lordievader> markc: Err that should be kubuntu-desktop ofcourse.
<markc> lordievader: oops, sorry, I just copied and pasted, yes, porposed was enabled, just updating again without it or the beta ppa
<lordievader> markc: That version of dolphin is quite different from mine.
<markc> lordievader: interesting (without proposed or the beta ppa) -> N: Unable to locate package kubuntu-dekstop
<markc>  lordievader: doh, spelling!
<lordievader> markc: Still the spelling error ;)
<markc> lordievader: yeah, I managed to spell it wrong too! -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124383/
<markc> lordievader: fwiw this is my sources list -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124399/
<markc> lordievader: and thank you for trying to help me, btw
<lordievader> markc: Your kubuntu-desktop version is the same as mine though.
<lordievader> markc: After disabeling proposed and beta have you updated your sources?
<markc> lordievader: I would think so but I'll do it again to be sure
<lordievader> markc: I'm interested in what 'apt-cache policy dolphin' says now.
<markc> lordievader: kubuntu-desktop is exactly as it was in the previous paste, dolphin -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124428/
<markc> lordievader: and that is pretty well what I've had for the past 1/2 dozen hours
<lordievader> Ah, I might gotten it from kubuntu-staging...
<lordievader> markc: How valuable is this box to you?
<BluesKaj> markc:  it's the same as my version
<markc> lordievader: heh, my main workstation laptop, it's btrfs so I could install a new something easily but the other one is ext4 without extra boot partitions so it's awkward
<BluesKaj> not using any ppas here except for the chrome
<lordievader> markc: A development release on production? Ouch.
<lordievader> This illustrates precicely why that is a bad idea.
<markc> lordievader: sure, but I've been dodging bullets with wily for 3 or 4 months now and always managed to dig myself out of various holes but this one has got me 1/2 dead in the water
<lordievader> markc: What do you get when you install dolphin?
<sinisterdoor> is it unsafe to install nautilus on kubuntu?it installs some unity and gnome stuff.and I have a bad history about installing different DEs in one installation
<BluesKaj> some users like to live dangerously
<markc> lordievader: in the previous paste
<BluesKaj> sinisterdoor:  what is it you need nautilus for that dolphin can't do?
<markc> lordievader: I would normally at this point just re-install the latest daily snapshot iso and that would get me back to mostly normal, but like I say I think I saw a post indicating there are indeed missing packges atm because of the gcc5 upstream rebuild
<lordievader> markc: apt-cache policy libplasma3
<lordievader> markc: I'd install Trusty if I were you...
<lordievader> *if I really needed to install Kubuntu ;)
<markc> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124483/
<sinisterdoor> BluesKaj,aside from not being pleased with the looks,dolphin manages MTP devices way worse(for example opening an archive on my android device storage fails,I have to copy it to local drive first)
<sinisterdoor> nautilus also seems to have features that are meaningful,like a format option
<markc> lordievader: I can't go back that far, I develop on lxd containers and using wily is the easiest way to stay uptodate with LXD
<lordievader> markc: apt-get autoclean && apt-get clean && apt-cache policy libplasma3
<lordievader> markc: Run a vm?
<BluesKaj> sinisterdoor:  dunno anything about  gossip gadgets ...oops I mean smartphones
<markc> lordievader: exactly the same results as the last paste
<sinisterdoor> BluesKaj,our uses differ then.so,you never installed a gtk,unity dependant app?
<lordievader> markc: Hmpf: apt-cache policy libkcmutils4 libkdecore5 libkdeui5
<markc> lordievader: I was in the middle of doing my first patch and PR for LXD
<BluesKaj> sinisterdoor:  only gparted
<markc> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124506/
<BluesKaj> the kde partiton-manager needs work , it's unstable
<lordievader> markc: Ah there we go ;)
<markc> lordievader: but then -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124510/
<luc4> Anybody who knows if I can get logs from the kubuntu installer? It is stuck at 33%...
<lordievader> markc: It is likely the same for all dependencies of libplasma3... Open a tty, uninstall all of those, run apt-clean again and see if you can install libplasma3 then.
<lordievader> markc: Or actually wait a minute.
<lordievader> markc: What is the output of 'dpkg -l|grep ppa1'?
<markc> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124518/
<lordievader> markc: Enable the vivid backports ppa, and any other ppa and remove them with ppa-purge.
<markc> lordievader: all of vivid or just vivid-backports?
<markc> lordievader:  as in? -> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vidid-backports main universe restricted multiverse
<markc> lordievader: I don't use /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ list files, just /etc/apt/sources.list and explicitly manage that myself
<lordievader> markc: 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu vivid main'  rather. I think most of those packages originate from there.
<lordievader> Scratch that, they originate from there.
<lordievader> markc: It would be better to use the apt-add-repository and ppa-purge tools to manage ppa's. Else you get into these kind of problems.
<markc> lordievader: that 'dpkg -l|grep ppa1' list was interesting, perhaps I should try and remove all of them and get back to an "simple" wily-backpots and nothing else?
<markc> lordievader: I've got into various different problems using those tools :)
<markc>  lordievader: beside I all but remove python (on my servers)
<lordievader> markc: Removing everything from that list is the manual way, ppa-purge can do all that for you. But yes in short remove everything of that list.
<lordievader> markc: Do you want a one liner for it?
<markc> lordievader: apt-get remove --purge `dpkg -l|grep ppa1 | awk '{print $2}'`
<lordievader> markc: You got it ;)
<markc> lordievader: done that and another alias u = apt-get update && apt-get -u -y dist-upgrade && apt-get autoclean
<lordievader> markc: That second one is a bad idea...
<lordievader> If it now proposes to delete everypackage it will simply continue.
<lordievader> markc: Anyhow, can you install libplasma3?
<markc> lordievader: yep, there we go, I can install dolphin now :) ... I'll try libplasma3 in a minute
<lordievader> markc: Rather install kubuntu-desktop ;)
<markc> lordievader: yes! kubuntu-desktop is a go, 4.14.6 packages are reinstalling. I was hoping for 4.14.8 but they are just not all ready yet
<lordievader> As I figured ;)
<markc> lordievader: so it was the beta ppa that gave me grief, not really wily-proposed... thank you so much for guiding me through this little glitch in the matrix :)
<BluesKaj> markc:  maybe next week ,the beta
<lordievader> BluesKaj: What beta?
<markc> lordievader: the honey trap was me trying to get 5.4 because I have a hidpi screen and apparently there are some nice hidpi fixes... right, wait a week and pay attention to the planet rss feed
<BluesKaj> wily
<lordievader> markc: 5.4 beta is in Wily, should even be in archive.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Ah is that next week...
 * lordievader hasn't been keeping up with Wily's schedule.
<BluesKaj> yup, next thurs i think'
<markc> BluesKaj: good heads up, tah
<lordievader> I suppose I'll get a ping when it is time to test ;)
<BluesKaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<markc> lordievader: again, gotta thank you so much for your help :) ... fingers crossed for a reboot
<suncokret> what is difference between kubuntu 14.04.2 and 14.04.3?
<lordievader> suncokret: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<suncokret> so you sugest me to install 14.04.3?
<lordievader> I do not suggest anything ;)
<suncokret> is it better to install 14.04.2 or 14.04.3?
<suncokret> :)
<lordievader> suncokret: If you update your 14.04.2 install you'll get 14.04.3 so if you are going to reinstall you can just as well instal .3, saves you work.
<suncokret> i understand
<suncokret> and how much is 64bit faster than 32bit? i have 2GB ram, which is better to install?
<lordievader> In most cases, not.
<lordievader> If you have 2 Gb of ram either is fine. If you plan to upgrade to 3Gb+ then go for 64bit.
<suncokret> i use Lubuntu 32bit and i want to try Kubuntu too
<AbuDhar> hey
<AbuDhar> how to change system font? :D
<AbuDhar> I don't like this thin font :/
<aton_> lordievader: http://askubuntu.com/questions/423083/cant-run-dpkg-add-architecture-i386-on-12-04-64-bit-to-run-eclipse-adt
<aton_> the directory is empty here
<aton_> no multiarch file, can i just create it with "foreign-architecture i386" in it?
<ScottyK> Hello! New to Kubuntu 15.04, how do I get shortcut icons to appear on the taskbar at the bottom? Right clicking the program doesn't give me an option to add to taskbar. thanks!
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who can help me? I finally completed the installation of Kubuntu. Now I rebooted but it seems the damn windows still is booted automatically (in efi mode). Any idea why? I selected the EFI partition when installing… shouldn’t grub be started at boot now?
<TJ-> luc4: UEFI/Windows fast boot mode may be enabled. Can you get to Ubuntu if you press the key to get the UEFI manual boot manager menu?
<luc4> TJ-: you mean fastboot in windows control panel?
<TJ-> luc4: possibly. fastboot is really Hibernate with firmware support for skipping most POST activities, including looking for other boot devices
<luc4> TJ-: I disabled that.
<luc4> TJ-: and even secure boot
<TJ-> luc4: it can depend on the make/model of PC too. Some UEFI implementation are very buggy
<luc4> TJ-: should I try with boot-repair?
<TJ-> luc4: first get to the UEFI boot menu. Is Ubuntu listed, will it boot when chosen?
<luc4> TJ-: I don’t know how to get to that menu in the pc.
<TJ-> luc4: how did you boot the installer? the same way I'd think
<luc4> TJ-: I had to change the boot sequence a few times, not simple to do that… but that boots the USB pen drive, not my kubuntu installation.
<luc4> TJ-: with a specific boot sequence the USB pen drive boots.
<luc4> TJ-: oh wait, F12 now works.
<luc4> TJ-: this just let me choose which drive to start, but not which partition.
<TJ-> luc4: when an OS installs on a UEFI system, it calls a UEFI function which adds the OS entry to the UEFI boot menu, which is stored in non-volatile memory on the motherboard. Some UEFI firmware has bugs which prevent that happening. You may have a PC that s affected by that.
<luc4> TJ-: what can I do then? Ubuntu is not listed.
<TJ-> luc4: in which case, you can install the OS but the UEFI fails to store the menu entry that the installer adds.
<luc4> TJ-: nothing I can do then?
<luc4> TJ-: not something boot-repair can fix?
<haita> Hi how plug wp for kubuntu file manager
<TJ-> luc4: boot the live ISO (in UEFI mode) again, use "Try Ubuntu" mode, and then get a terminal up so you can use "sudo efibootmgr -v" to report what entries are in the UEFI boot meny
<luc4> Just a sec then.
<TJ-> luc4: if there isn't a bug boot-repair might fix it, but if there is a bug then it will only hit the same problem the installer must have hit. If the entry isn't in the boot menu we already know the command failed
<haita> how conect wp with kubuntu ?
<haita> elo ?
<haita> Plasma 5 is very bug
<haita> Switch user is no logical
<haita> it is a problem
<haita> how option switch user
<regedit> there was just a dist-upgrade, which i seem to have completed successfully
<regedit> interestingly though no drivers show up in Driver Manager anymore
<regedit> is that normal?
<regedit> i should mention that i have xorg-edgers latest nvidia drivers manually installed
<regedit> thanks to TJ-'s awesome script http://iam.tj/projects/misc/wget_nvidia_drivers.bash
<ScottyK> I've read that Dropbox icon isn't showing up in the taskbar in 15.04, but some have had luck getting it to appear. Should I download the "official" dropbox program, or another one to get the icon to appear?
<krise> why my install button is inactive
<krise> muon discover
<baltolkien> Hi. Anybody know how activate touchpad options in System Settings?
<baltolkien> Kubuntu 15.04 with Plasma 5.3
<akasic> hey baltolkien
<akasic> in the kickoff type touchpad
<baltolkien> Yes, I do this but appears the following message
<akasic> active settinngs dont match?
<baltolkien> "Synaptics driver is not installed (or is not used)"
<akasic> ok
<akasic> do u have ''xorg-xserver-input-synaptics'' installed?
<akasic> baltolkien, that maybe solve it
<[Relic]> anyone know if kubuntu 15.04 saves and restores sessions properly yet?  The first time I tried it all the open apps on all different desktops would get shoved to one desktop and I would have to sort all of it out to all the different desktops before I could really do much
<enrique17> helo my name is julio
<akasic> hi
<Arthur_D> hi, I am having a bit of an issue - I have a system set up with Kubuntu 14.04 with root on one disk and home on another. Now, I installed another disk recently and ended up moving which S-ATA ports the home partition disk was connected to, which now means when I boot Kubuntu just gives an error finding the disk/partition ID
<Arthur_D> now what I would like is to map the correct partition to be home again, so it finds its way... err, home ;)
<Arthur_D> I'm in a Live CD session at the moment
<Arthur_D> hm, seems like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving  might cover this
<TJ-> Arthur_D: the file-systems should be referred to by their UUID, in which case it doesn't matter what port/device they are on. If however fstab or crypttab refers to a specific device name, those references should be changed to use the UUID,and "update-grub' done just to be sure
<Arthur_D> okay, then it's strange that it didn't appear to find the UUID
<Arthur_D> I'll see what fstab says
<Arthur_D> fstab uses the UUID, but says in a comment that /home was on /dev/sdc6 during installation. Now it should be on /dev/sdb6
<Arthur_D> but since the UUID is the one it uses, I have no idea why it fails :s
<Arthur_D> blkid confirms that the UUID is correct
<Arthur_D> I'll write the UUID down to my other machine, reboot and check what it says. In the meantime, I'll join as Arthur_De2 on my other computer
<Arthur_De2> oh
<Arthur_De2> it's not the home partition, it's root it doesn't find
<Arthur_De2> now that is rather curious too, I see the disk where root is listed in UEFI when booting
<Arthur_De2> any suggestions for how to proceed?
<untrium> hi, i hope someone here can help me, since 1-2 weeks i try to solve that problem. i really want to start using linux instead of windows, but as of now i cant do in an unpainful manner. the touchpad only works after a short delay. i think it is in power saving mode, because after it is "activated" it works perfectly fine. so if i start using my touchpad and want to move the mouse it takes a little while till the touchpad ist activated,
<untrium> after that the touchpad works fine
<untrium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12131088/ if i try xinput watch-probs 10, xinput dump the --help but no properties
#kubuntu 2015-08-20
<Kali_Yuga> I have a question... I don't know how to unmount or remove the Virtual CD/DVD Drive in KDE any ideas??? heres a picture what I mean http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=15884315 hope somebody can help ???
<lkthomas> hey all
<lkthomas> anyone around ?
<hhernandez> does anyone k now if there are issue setting up a dhcp reservation on you Linux machine on a windows dhcp server?
<hhernandez> I set up a reservation and it is not sticking
<george_> Do you use rekonq? It doesn't seem stable
<lordievader> Good morning.
<majnoon> trying to start kde but something "Wrong" with ksmserver kdeinit5 (or both)
<majnoon> need to have at least a starting place to look from
<Cooltora> Hello everybody
<Cooltora> I am from Egypt, Cairo
<lordievader> o/
<Cooltora> who wants to visit Egypt, and see the pyramids?
<Cooltora> you are all very welcome
<Cooltora> :)
<Cooltora> Have a nice day
<Cooltora> i invite you to visit Egypt for one week at least
<Cooltora> It's amazing
<Cooltora> you wil never forget
<lordievader> Cooltora: Do you have a Kubuntu support question?
<Cooltora> Ops
<Cooltora> i think i mistake
<Cooltora> i work on linux mint
<Cooltora> is this a normal chat room?
<lordievader> Cooltora: No, this is Kubuntu support. Linux Mint is not supported here.
<Cooltora> or for kubuntu's team work
<Cooltora> I apologize
<Cooltora> I am so sorry
<lordievader> No worries ;)
<Cooltora> thanks
<Cooltora> :)
<Cooltora> good bye
<luc4> Hello! I'm totally unable to get audio output, can someone help me with this?
<lordievader> Does Alsa work?
<lordievader> luc4: ^
<luc4> lordievader: I was able to listen to something by increasing the volume for the headphones...
<luc4> And remove pulseaudio:i386
<luc4> but weird...
<lordievader> luc4: Removing PA is usually a bad idea.
<lordievader> luc4: Is anything in alsamixer turned way down?
<luc4> no
<luc4> lordievader: changing headphone volume results in changing vlc volume... is this correct?
<lordievader> If flatvolumes in enabled/disabled (not sure which one it is), yes.
<luc4> lordievader: no no there is a mess here...
<luc4> lordievader: headphones do not work
<luc4> lordievader: I plug the headphones in and I get audio on the PC, I unplug and evrything is silent.
<lordievader> Sounds like an automute feature failing.
<luc4> lordievader: ok, not it is better
<luc4> lordievader: enabled auto mute and headphones are working
<luc4> lordievader: problem now is that every time I plug the headphones in and out, I get no audio from pc
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Like I said, sounds like an automute feature failing to do its job ;)
<luc4> lordievader: do you know what "speaker" refers to?
<lordievader> In where?
<luc4> kde mixer and alsamixer
<luc4> do you think this is an alsa issue?
<lordievader> No, earlier a driver issue or configuration issue.
<luc4> lordievader: this was working properly in 14.10...
<luc4> like a kernel regression?
<lordievader> Perhaps, but I wouldn't jump to conclusions.
<lordievader> First rule out configuration issue.
<luc4> How?
<luc4> First of all I would like to understand what is that "speaker" volume I see here. That changes when I plugin in and out the headphones.
<lordievader> Does it mute when you plug in your headphones?
<luc4> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> So they are your speakers?
<luc4> lordievader: I don't know... nothing changes if I change that...
<luc4> lordievader: I suppose those should be the regular PC audio...
<lordievader> Play something through your speakers then mute it.
<luc4> lordievader: headphones should be... headphones...
<luc4> lordievader: what a mess...
<luc4> lordievader: ok, playing audio on PC speakers -> changing "speaker" level results in no change.
<luc4> lordievader: but if I mute it, also master mutes, and audio goes away.
<luc4> lordievader: if I increase master, still no audio.
<luc4> lordievader: so changing speaker level results in no change. But if I mute, audio goes away.
<lordievader> luc4: So does control your speakers? The mute for the speakers?
<luc4> lordievader: only mute
<luc4> lordievader: just a boolean
<lordievader> luc4: I know, but does it?
<luc4> lordievader: what? Yes, muting it results in no more audio from the pc
<lordievader> Ok, so 'speaker' is speakers?
<luc4> lordievader: yes, but not for the volume level
<luc4> lordievader: just for mute/unmute
<luc4> lordievader: which is absurd I suppose
<luc4> lordievader: volume level is headphone
<lordievader> That might be due to a strange hardware implementation.
<lordievader> Anyways, I'd install pulseaudio and pavucontrol and see if your configuration is simply inadequate.
<luc4> lordievader: same thing
<[^BuD^]> hi all
<luc4> lordievader: should I consider this a bug or not?
<lordievader> What 'same thing'?
<BluesKaj> luc4:  which audio chip?
<luc4> BluesKaj: HD Intel PCH
<luc4> BluesKaj: HDA Intel PCH sorry
<BluesKaj> luc4:  could you imagebin alsamixer pls?
<luc4> BluesKaj: in which condition?
<BluesKaj> with F5
<BluesKaj> so everything shows
<luc_> BluesKaj: what I see is that the mechanism works properly. When I unplug headphones, the volume for headphones is 0 and mutes, speaker instead is unmuted an set to some volume. This is correct, but as "speaker" level controls nothing on this PC, I hear nothing.
<luc_> sorry, I was disconnected from irc
<luc4> BluesKaj: sorry, I lost IRC connection.
<lordievader> soee: So could you pastebin the errors you get?
<soee> lordievader: it is: libstreamanalyzer0 : Depends: libclucene-core1 (>= 2.3.3.4) but it is not installable
<lordievader> soee: libstreamanalyzer0 is not installed here, what needs it?
<lordievader> Doesn't seem to be in the repo anymore too.
<soee> something related to satigi* ?
<soee> *strigi
<lordievader> Wasn't that replaced by nepomuk?
<soee> oh that i don't know
<soee> lordievader: apt-get -f install output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12135370/
<lordievader> soee: Anything wrong with that?
<soee> huh ? tit is going to remove a lot of apps
<lordievader> Plasma4 apps ;)
<lordievader> Come on, you are running a development release ;)
<soee> i doubt remove kubuntu-desktop is a good idea :-)
<soee> *removing
<lordievader> Meh, install it later.
<lordievader> Kubuntu-desktop is merely a meta-package.
<lordievader> With a development release you need to be a bit adventurous.
<soee> yes but not here at work :)
<lordievader> soee: And that is precisely why you don't run a development release in production.
<BluesKaj> my desktop crashed (testing 15.10 Wily), but I'm here again for the moment
<some1else> hi all, is someone willing to pm me with ideas? fresh install of kubuntu 14.04, installed all wifi drivers but network manager does not display any networks. can't find anything on google and damn, i just had to switch something on!..
<lordievader> some1else: Does 'sudo iw dev wlan0 scan|grep ESSID' return anything?
<some1else> lordievader here's the catch - i'm giving a walkthrough over the phone. i'm 100% positive all drivers installed correctly. and i recall had the same issue, just not using 14.04 anymore.
<lordievader> some1else: So run that command and verify if things work or not.
<some1else> alright
<some1else> thanks
<some1else> could you please copy&paste it again?
<some1else> had to switch pcs..
<lordievader> some1else: Does 'sudo iw dev wlan0 scan|grep ESSID' return anything?
<some1else> thanks!
<lordievader> !pm some1else
<lordievader> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lordievader> some1else: Then change wlan0 to something that does exist.
<BuddyButterfly> hi
<BuddyButterfly> I am having a very strange issue in Kubuntu 14.04
<BuddyButterfly> I have configured a bridge br0 which I control with NetworkManager
<BuddyButterfly> upon start, br0 gets its ip via dhcp
<BuddyButterfly> but.... host is not reachable in network!
<BuddyButterfly> until I do a ping from the host to somewhere. after that ping I am also able to reach it from outside.
<BuddyButterfly> I am totally lost why this happens. This host also stopped being able to be started via wol
<BuddyButterfly> happened all of the sudden and I do not know why.
<BuddyButterfly> interesting is also that I do see the mac of the host in the switch only after issuing this first ping.
<BuddyButterfly> before this, there is no dynamic mac in switch.
<BuddyButterfly> any idea?
<BluesKaj> BuddyButterfly:  have you tried restarting network manager , I've had to so after eth0 drops sometimes, not often but it happens now and then
<BuddyButterfly> I have put a nm restart in rc.local.
<BuddyButterfly> br0 gets a ip and is up.
<BluesKaj> BuddyButterfly:  which kubuntu version?
<BuddyButterfly> 14.04
<BuddyButterfly> with nm patch for bridge
<BuddyButterfly> in /etc/network/interface bridge is set to manual such that nm has it under control.
<BluesKaj> static IP for br0 ?
<BuddyButterfly> no, dhcp
<BluesKaj> seems you may need a static if you're controlling from the interfaces file thru nm
<BluesKaj> but I haven't used bridging in network manager, I have the modem bridged
<BluesKaj> modem has to be bridged in my case for voip service
<BuddyButterfly> I have patched nm to be able to have it listed in nm and also run VPNs etc.
<BuddyButterfly> there is a patch for nm for trusty.
<BluesKaj> yes , i run vpns as well , but that's simple to edit in nm
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: Not really. The default version in trusty does not detect bridges. So no active network when u sing a bridge and no vpns via GUI.
<BluesKaj> why are you bridging , first of all
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: Really asking me?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BuddyButterfly> Would you suggest not using it because it is something that should not be used?
<BuddyButterfly> I know, you would like to hear that I am only doing it for fun so I could stop using it.
<BluesKaj> I think bridging should only be used if absolutely necessary, IMO
<BuddyButterfly> Just imagine the simple use case of a couple of kvm vms bridged to the local lan such to have it get IPs from central dhcp and being reachable in lan as local host.
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: lol
<BuddyButterfly> People say the same of windows 10.
<BuddyButterfly> should be used only if necessary.
<BluesKaj> kvm vms in thje picture, now puts a different light on things
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: and that is?
<BuddyButterfly> Maybe I have to hacking like lots of people always suggest.
<BuddyButterfly> and put a ping in rc.local.  :-))))
<BuddyButterfly> this leads, like often, to have something runner with a workaround but not knowing the cause.
<BuddyButterfly> does not make ME happy!
<BluesKaj> bridging for networking in kvm for windows guest for example, but Im not going to debate it if you a legit reason ,...sometimes users read things in forums and come in to ask about using certain settings because someone said something positive on a forum which has nothing to do with their situation
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: ah, ok, right.
<BuddyButterfly> kvm is integrated into kernel and relies (which makes sense) on the linux system configuration for networking.
<BuddyButterfly> so, if one wants to have vm bridged to lan then one has to create a bridge in linux. that easy.
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: strange; I use 14.04 and NM bridging, and not seen that issue
<BuddyButterfly> TJ-: Me too on another host! But just this single host emitts this strange behaviour.
<BuddyButterfly> I am using same configuration etc.
<BuddyButterfly> very strange.
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: what is the NIC hardware ?
<BuddyButterfly> TJ-: Let me see...
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: I'm thinking it is defaulting to power-save mode
<BuddyButterfly> TJ-: ah, that could be a valid reason.
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: ethtool/mii-tool might reveal something
<BuddyButterfly> just wanted to ask.
<BuddyButterfly> will ethtool show the current state?
<BuddyButterfly> ethtool does not show anything special. link is up.
<BuddyButterfly> for eth0. so is for br0
<BuddyButterfly> how to see power mode for nic?
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: first thing to look at is the options for WOL
<BuddyButterfly> pumbg
<BuddyButterfly> config g is used
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: OK, so the thing should wake up for almost any activity
<TJ-> what does mii-tool report? anything useful?
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: also, ethtool --show-eee ethX" ?
<BuddyButterfly> product info: vendor 00:07:32, model 17 rev 2
<BuddyButterfly> basic status: autonegotiation complete, link ok
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: and also I wonder if it has tx-lpi enabled?
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: right... mii-tool doesn't report so much by default
<BuddyButterfly> true
<BuddyButterfly> Cannot get EEE settings: Operation not supported
<BuddyButterfly> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: OK. Hmmm. It definitely feels like power-save. I wonder if the driver has power options? which driver is it using? "lspci -k"
<BuddyButterfly> r8169
<BuddyButterfly> this is one thing I will keep in mind: Looking for boards with intel nics in future.
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: does the PC dual-boot with Windows?
<BuddyButterfly> TJ-: what do you think? It is a pure Kubuntu ;-)
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: I've read that some devices use the wrong driver. R8168 should use r8168 maybe? can you show me the PCI ID shown by "lspci -nn" (the [xxxx:yyyy] at the end of the line)
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: I asked since if Windows uses power-saving settings they can be held over by the realtek NIC in some cases, and affect Linux
<BuddyButterfly> ah, makes sense.
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: see https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=605559
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 605559 in kernel "Windows driver "green ethernet" mode causes problems with Realtek R8169 network card" [Medium,Closed: wontfix]
<BuddyButterfly> wontfix is funndy.....
<BuddyButterfly> ;-)
<TJ-> It's a Windows issue, not Linux, is why
<TJ-> It's possible that BIOS/firmware settings affect this, especially if PXE is enabled
<BuddyButterfly> [10ec:8168] (rev 03)
<TJ-> So it is an 8168 then
<BuddyButterfly> yes.
<TJ-> Can you tell which firmware it loaded, from dmesg? The driver shows there are several versions for the 8168. See "modinfo r8169"
<BuddyButterfly> TJ-: I do not see which firmware is loaded.
<BuddyButterfly> is this important:
<BuddyButterfly> r8169 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: no, many systems don't support ASPM (Active State Power Management)
<BuddyButterfly> ok, merci
<BuddyButterfly> then there is nothing else showing that that r8169 is loaded.....
<BuddyButterfly> any info on the real firmware used?
<BuddyButterfly> guess I would have to start kernel in debug mode
<TJ-> or read the source, Luke
<BuddyButterfly> yep, may the power be with you.
<TJ-> BuddyButterfly: apparently, the NIC MAC is how the driver determines which exact model it is, and which firmware. what's the MAC?
<qdata> so, is there any info available somewhere concerning the lack of support or EOL policy for Kubuntu 14.10?
<qdata> just updated an Lubuntu box to Firefox 40, whilst my main Kubuntu 14.10 desktop box only has FF 39.0 with no update
<TJ-> !eol | qdata
<ubottu> qdata: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qdata> ah - 14.10 expired 23 July, explains that
<qdata> so sad, as 15.04 is/was a steaming pile
<qdata> I've looked and looked at distros in an attempt to replace Canonical/Kubuntu with something else but Kubuntu is still the best KDE desktop platform I can find from everything I've tried
<qdata> so I now am faced with a Firefox that has a vulnerability....
<TJ-> use the mozilla-team nightly firefox PPA ?
<qdata> yeah - might need to look into that, but next up on the list is virtualbox too old to run winderZ 10
<qdata> I'm not a total fan of the PPA as I like to stick with 'official' repo distribution channels, but I may have to look at that
<qdata> I'm not going to waste my time with 15.04 - tried too look at it several times and each time rolled back to my 14.10 clonezilla image
<qdata> context here is I need my box to be productive for $real_life work, not spending the bulk of my time trying to fix0r broken stuff
 * qdata proceeds to sit back and cogitate for a while....
<TJ-> So why not stick to 14.04 LTS?
<qdata> broken intel p_state power management maybe?
<TJ-> With LTS you can install the HWEs and get a recent kernel
<qdata> yeah - I'm going to have to do *something*, just not quite sure yet what I want to do
<user0x> test
<BluesKaj> yeah , if I want to keep my fav features and still receive OS support , it looks like I'll have to regress to 14.04 from 14.10
<BluesKaj> plasma 5/KF5 on 15.04 has dropped too many favourite features for me to use, small annoyances to some, but they're important from my "workflow" standpoint
<qdata> I really like my 14.10 set up, even Skype seems to keep working
<user0x> workflow is all.
<user0x> i just want CUDA to work on my BLender
<user0x> else I'm stuck on windows still
<user0x> among other things
<user0x> Or hopefully there will be another alternative to using CUDA format for Blender Cycles to operate efficiently
<Pici> /36/36
<BluesKaj> I don't really "work" , but it's still important to me not to be annoyed
 * BluesKaj is retired from the workforce
 * qdata has 4 more years then I'm done
<BluesKaj> qdata: light at the end of the tunnel :-)
<qdata> sets the stage for what just recently happened to my best friend - retired at 62, bought a house on the ocean in ecuador for 1/3 of what he sold his house here for, completed his move there and died from a heart attack 1 month later
<BuddyButterfly> TJ-: at least have found why host is not reachable at boot: was a type in the ip kernel parameter!
<BluesKaj> yup, my oldest brother died 18mos after retirement , he was 63
<BuddyButterfly> typo
<Nkontras> Κανεις Ελληνας εδώ;
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: That is often been heard. Guess he was very busy before retirement. Often people stop too fast from 100 to 0. Pace should be reduced gradually
<BluesKaj> BuddyButterfly: unfortuntely he became afflicted with a muscle/nerve disease where the muscles lose all strength which eventually leads to heart failure
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: Ah, ok, so he became sick. I am sorry for that.
<BuddyButterfly> BluesKaj: cu. gtg.
<BluesKaj> yeah, it was tragic...worked hard all his life only to have it end it so soon
<BluesKaj> cya buriedalive
<BluesKaj> oops, too late
<buriedalive> see u later BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> sorry buriedalive, wrong nick completion , I was saying bye to another nick starting with bu....
<HappyRoey> hey BluesKaj!!! :)
<HappyRoey> long time no see!!
<buriedalive> o'key ;)
 * HappyRoey prepares a celebration veggie steak for BluesKaj 
<HappyRoey> hey buriedalive :)
<HappyRoey> ah, ah, ah, ah buriedalive, buriedaliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii-iii-iiiive
<HappyRoey> BluesKaj:  I actually did have a request for help.
<BluesKaj> HappyRoey:  it'll be my first veggie steak ...never tried one
<HappyRoey> hahahahah :)
<HappyRoey> what, you haven't had a portabella steak?
<BluesKaj> nope , real beef for me thankyou very much :-)
<buriedalive> HappyRoey ur u gay? get out of here
<HappyRoey> what gay?
<HappyRoey> buriedalive:  stayin' alive, the song
<HappyRoey> what you never heard of it before?
<buriedalive> get out
<BluesKaj> buriedalive:  ...enough
<buriedalive> ok
<genii> Hey people, we do have also a #kubuntu-offtopic channel for any chitchat which is not related to support issues
<HappyRoey> genii:  I actually came here for help on an issue (several):  (1) my backup device seems kind of half-identifiable to my system (I'll explain in a bit); ctrl-` no longer brings down the Yakuake console like it used to before I apt-get dist-upgraded a few weeks ago;
<HappyRoey> and other issues.
<BluesKaj> maybe update/upgrade dist-upgrade again, HappyRoeyq
<buriedalive> a u sure?
<BluesKaj> HappyRoey: 15.04
<BluesKaj> ??
<HappyRoey> yep
<HappyRoey> BluesKaj:  perhaps..
<BluesKaj> lotsa changes to plasma ina few weeks
<buriedalive> he should just update any repo?
<buriedalive> it is joke
<Nkontraa> Kubuntu not booting GUIafter latest update of 14.04.03 . Only command prompt. Any help appreciated. Noobs here.
<genii> Nkontraa: Does the machine have internet connectivity?
<BluesKaj> Nkontraa:  try sudo service lightdm start in the VT/command prompt
<Nkontraa> @genii no it doesnt. Thanks for answering
<Nkontraa> @BluesKaj can you please write the command?
<Nkontraa> VT command??
<BluesKaj> Nkontraa: ctl+alt+F1-F6
<BluesKaj> VT=VirtualTerminal also known as the TTY,altho that's an incorrect name for it a lot of users call it that anyway
<Nkontraa> Ok, I was already there and it showed after the command start: Job failed to start
<lordievader> Nkontraa: Could you pastebin /var/log/lighdm.log (or something along those lines).
<lordievader> Err /var/log/lightdm.log*
<Nkontraa> Is there any chance I can use WiFi through command prompt .
<lordievader> Nkontraa: Is it preconfigured?
<Nkontraa> Ok
<Nkontraa> Gimme a sec
<lordievader> If so, lookup the name with 'nmcli c' then establish the connection with 'nmcli c u <network-name>'
<BluesKaj> Nkontraa:  check to see if it's onstalled, apt-cache policy lightdm
<BluesKaj> installed raqther
<Nkontraa> It is installed.
<Nkontraa> Ok just found the wireless networks through nmcli
<Nkontraa> Thanks
<Nkontraa> How can I connect
<Nkontraa> Now
<Nkontraa> Through a command to the one I use
<lordievader> Nkontraa: nmcli c u <network-name>
<Nkontraa> It says I'd or uuid has to be specified but when I enter it instead of the network name it says  unknown parameter
<lordievader> Nkontraa: Put the network name between ''.
<lordievader> Anyhow, I'm going to take a shower and then I go to bed. But I'm sure someone else can help you out.
<Nkontraa> Went out of battery, but success connecting to WiFi . A thousand thanks to everybody for that . Especially to Lordievader
<Nkontraa> Please someone copypaste the big nmcli command cause my phone battery died and I can't see older messages
<genii> Nkontraa: " lookup the name with 'nmcli c' then establish the connection with 'nmcli c u <network-name>'  "  and  "nmcli c u <network-name>"
<Nkontraa> Genii: thanks. Problem even starting up command prompt before and after update through WiFi. Any command for diagnostics??
<genii> Nkontraa: Sorry, I don't really have the time right now to properly devote to your issue. Hopefully another will assist if you remain in the channel and occasionally repeat the issue
<Nkontraa> Help.. Command line to change update server through terminal??
<Nkontraa> Eg to a server of your choice
<clivejo> sudo add-apt-repository "deb line of your choice"
<clivejo> Nkontraa: mirror list here - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<caliculk> Hello, I recently upgraded my ubuntu installation from 14.04 LTS to 15.04, and also went through the installation of Plasma5. Well, I am running into issues with the Plasma install, and was wondering if there was any way to downgrade to Plasma4 in the mean time?
<unascribed> what kind of issues?
<unascribed> caliculk ^
<caliculk> Sorry... unascribed - https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=127785 basically, when I remote into the machine using RealVNC (which was working fine with Plasma4).
<noob91> /topic
<caliculk> noob91, I am linking that more for the pictures, then for pastebins. Unless you ar eferring to the guidelines part of the topic.
<unascribed> I don't have much if any experience with VNC, so I don't know
<caliculk> Its hard to describe, the interface is responsive, but then if I go in the upper-left corner, the screen grays out. I can't use the mouse to interact with the desktop.
<unascribed> I do know that a lot of my local problems went away when I updated to Weekly CI, so maybe you could try that?
<unascribed> your .xsession-errors may have some more info
<unascribed> wait, the upper-left corner is the plasmoid hamburger menu thingy
<caliculk> Yeah
<unascribed> try going into desktop settings and turning off the desktop toolbox in Tweaks
<unascribed> a workaround at best, but a workaround is better than nothing
<caliculk> The only optionsI have in desktop settings is to modify mouse settins and wallpaper.
<caliculk> It seems like the KDE doesn't fully load. :/
<unascribed> oh, that must be a new feature then
<unascribed> I'm running the weekly CI build
<unascribed> if you right-click and choose to create a new default panel, does anything happen?
<unascribed> or can you not even get the context menu open
<caliculk> I can't open the context menu with right click. I can only use the hamburger menu for the options listed there.
<caliculk> Well, I am sure there are more options, but the only way I login with a GUI to this machine is through VNC. If itisn't working properly, I would assume because not all features are being loaded correctly.
<unascribed> yeah, I have no idea, sorry
<unascribed> I don't think it's possible to backdate to 4 on Vivid
<unascribed> since they replaced the packages instead of adding -5 to them
<unascribed> as I said though, I noticed the majority of my problems go away when updating to weekly, so if you're up for it you could try it: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Weekly_Snapshot_.28pretty_stable.29
<unascribed> if it doesn't work out a single ppa-purge would undo it
<caliculk> unascribed, did Kubuntu maintainers remove 4, or did all Ubuntu maintainers remove 4?
<unascribed> I think it counts as the Ubuntu KDE Maintainers
<unascribed> not sure
<unascribed> because I installed 5 on my Xubuntu Vivid install so it would have to be in the main package repo
<misterno> hello guys
<misterno> i installed kubuntu 15.04 in VM
<misterno> it looks slick
<arcetera> oh yeah, kde5 is fantastic
<misterno> got a few issues, dunno if anyone can help
<arcetera> what issues
<misterno> you mean plasma?
<unascribed> ^
<arcetera> yeah, plasma
<arcetera> blah
<misterno> yeah plasma is superb, looks so modern
<arcetera> plasma4 didn't look good to me, i switched to kubuntu after plasma5 was available
<arcetera> plasma 4 had too much gloss imo
<arcetera> anyway
<arcetera> issues
<misterno> for starters, my shutdown doesn't seem to shutdown VM completely i have to force it after it goes into black screen, and during booting i get "acpi pcc probe failed" i dunno if that's connected, and it might be just vmware issue
<misterno> second, how do i disable mousewheel from changing drop down menus on hover?
<arcetera> that actually happened to me on my macbook pro
<arcetera> also sec
<misterno> when i scroll a settings page if i accidentaly mouse over a drop down box it wuold change it and i dont want that
<misterno> couldnt find option to disable this behavior
<misterno> third, im trying to update to plasma 5.3.2 that i read was backported and i should add repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<misterno> i try to do that but nothing happens in muon discover
<misterno> i dont know how to add that repository
<arcetera> okay
<arcetera> can't help you with issues 1 and 2 but i can help you with 3
<arcetera> open up console or whatever terminal emulator you use
<arcetera> (i use yakuake but whatever)
<arcetera> type "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports"
<arcetera> then "sudo apt-get update" after it's done
<misterno> that's the same as adding through gui?
<arcetera> yeah
<arcetera> i don't use muon discover myself
<arcetera> just use cli
<arcetera> but muon discover is useful for new users
<arcetera> i've been using linux since age 10 lol
<arcetera> maybe 9
<misterno> im complete newb to linux
<misterno> installed the other day mint, and now kubuntu
<misterno> in VMs
<arcetera> its a learning curve
<arcetera> also drivers on linux are quite bleh
<misterno> is there a different taskbar that can have similar behavior like win8/10 taskbar with pinned icons?
<misterno> i had something similar in mint
<arcetera> pin?
<arcetera> as in, just icons
<arcetera> or
<misterno> yes
<arcetera> yeah
<arcetera> click the three bars on the panel
<misterno> it basically turns into launchbar as well as taskbar
<misterno> i know this one can do that but it's not really it
<arcetera> ah
<arcetera> ok
<misterno> it can have pinned icons when app is closed
<arcetera> i haven't used a windows pc in years
<arcetera> pretty much all I use is my laptop hah
<misterno> but what i mean is to simply just have icons on taskbar for every task no labels and then ability to pin them too
<arcetera> hmm
<arcetera> you could try a different panel
<arcetera> you're currently using the default, but there's gnome-panel, xfce4panel, lxpanel, dzen2, lemonbar
<arcetera> tons of different panels
<arcetera> look it up, i'm sure one of those would satisfy your needs
<misterno> this is the task bar of windows 10 im using at the moment http://s9.postimg.org/dh0df8jvj/screenshot_3.png
<misterno> all the icons are pinned applications, those that are running have a bar under neath
<misterno> taskbar is called panel in linux world?
<arcetera> yeah
<misterno> ok
<arcetera> as you can easily replace them
<arcetera> and add multiple
<arcetera> i could have panels on the top and bottom
<arcetera> etc
<arcetera> okay
<arcetera> so
<arcetera> to pin an app you can just drag it from the kickoff menu
<arcetera> into kde panel
<misterno> i downloaded similar "widget" in mint but wasnt happy with overall behavior it would glitch a lot
<misterno> now im looking into it on kubuntu
<misterno> also the peek previews on default panel in kubuntu seem to big, dont know how to make it smaller
<arcetera> brb rebooting
<arcetera> just updated to kde 5.3.2
<misterno> gonna do it now :)
<arcetera> oh lol what
<arcetera> the reboot option broke
<arcetera> sec
<noob91> hello
<misterno> hello noob91
<joshua19832> hi, some can connect to irc.irc-hispano.org?
<arcetera> that was more of a pain in the butt than it should have been
<arcetera> Plasma wouldn't start, had to switch to a tty and run dist-upgrade
<arcetera> then the compositor on start option was somehow disabled...
<arcetera> note to self
<arcetera> run dist-upgrade next time you upgrade kde plasma from ppa
#kubuntu 2015-08-21
<misterno> arcetera why is dist-upgrade needed
<misterno> ive seen it here http://www.noobslab.com/2015/05/upgradeinstall-kde-plasma-53-in-kubuntu.html
<arcetera> otherwise plasma fails to start
<misterno> but when i did those commands dist-upgrade said nothing to be done
<unascribed> dist-upgrade is okay with removing packages
<unascribed> upgrade is not
<unascribed> it can also install new things if needed
<misterno> for me update command updated then running dist-upgrade just said 0 pgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not ugpraded
<arcetera> huh
<arcetera> i needed dist-upgrade for me
<misterno> but now i lost applet in settings about info
<arcetera> kwin was somehow gone...?
<misterno> how do i find out if im actually using plasma 5.3
<arcetera> i like the new thin titlebar icons tho
<misterno> hmm i didnt notice anything different yet upgrading from plasma 5.2
<arcetera> its mostly performance
<misterno> thats even better
<arcetera> also new icons for things which were ugly before
<arcetera> like
<arcetera> kmail
<misterno> im all for more performance, specially running it in VM
<misterno> do you have "info" applet in settings now?
<misterno> i swear i had it before
<arcetera> oh yeah
<arcetera> it's gone for me too
<arcetera> oh well
<misterno> how can i find if im actually using plasma 5.3?
<arcetera> ok
<arcetera> open Kickoff and type "KMail"
<arcetera> kickoff being the start menu in kde
<arcetera> what icon does it use
<misterno> oh thats called kickoff, i was wondering...
<misterno> http://s9.postimg.org/c38qjxkm7/screenshot_4.png
<arcetera> you have 5.3
<arcetera> 5.2 has a different icon
<misterno> im slightly confused, what is KDE and what is Plasma now, KDE is clearly some K desktop environment, but i thought Plasma was also desktop environment
<misterno> im sorry im such newb
<unascribed> KDE is no longer the "K Desktop Environment"
<unascribed> it's now just KDE
<unascribed> KDE encompasses all the KDE projects, including Plasma Workspaces, Frameworks, Applications, etc
<misterno> ohhh i just figured out you can select icons by clicking in top left corner, there is barely visible red crosshair
<misterno> i was like how do you work with files if single click opens files and folders
<arcetera> misterno sorry for the late reply, but plasma is the de
<arcetera> kde is ALL apps
<arcetera> Konversation, Amarok, KWin
<arcetera> etc
<misterno> i see
<misterno> desktop can be considered like one of apps
<arcetera> yeah
<arcetera> they switched it to Plasma rather than just KDE as of 4.0 as KDE has become much more than just a desktop
<arcetera> KDE is now more of an organization than a DE
<arcetera> and the full KDE Suite is KDE SC
<misterno> arcetera is there anything you recommend installing from repositories?
<misterno> vlc maybe
<arcetera> why not
<misterno> which browser you use, firefox?
<arcetera> chromium
<caliculk> Actually I found something on superuser regarding my issue: http://superuser.com/questions/946206/kde-plasma-5-no-taskbar-and-cant-right-click-desktop
<caliculk> But I don't see a plasmashell app or command anywhere.
<caliculk> Actually, it seems like kde5 plasma5 files aren't fully loaded on my system. :/
<caliculk> I am missing quite a bit of things in my home folder
<misterno> did you do apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<misterno> apt-get update
<misterno> apt-get upgrade
<misterno> that's for plasma 5.3 but it seems buggy and not stable
<misterno> probably better to stick with 5.2
<caliculk> Well, I am on plasma 5.2 and I am having all these issues.
<caliculk> I will try adding the ppa though, I am just using ubuntu-server's repos
<misterno> i had no issues on 5.2 installed straight from iso, but when i added repositories and upgraded now i do get quite a few crashes of plasma
<caliculk> Well, I don't really have the option to install overtop of my Ubuntu Server installation
<caliculk> If I even try to start plasma shell, I get the following: $ sudo plasmashell / QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<caliculk> Well, I did make some headway, I can right click on the desktop now. However, I still have no taskbar.
<misterno> sorry for your troubles, i would love to help you but im new to linux.kubuntu
<AndroUser> Oh dear kubuntu 15.04, you've done wondrous things to my pc life, but mostly made them annoying to me...
<misterno> xD
<AndroUser> Halp...
<AndroUser> Halp
<Bomber> I'm in a login loop
<Bomber> 😢
<Bomber> Sorry, phone's Irc app keeps crashin
<Bomber3> I still need halp to fix login loop
<Bomber3> Any help?
<Bomber3> 😧
<bomber> Help! I need somebody! 😂
<bomber> Can anyone help me here?
<bomber> Anyone..?
<bomber> I'm going nuts.. Anyone here to help?
<misterno> when i search for packages, like VLC in Muon Discover i get to page but install button is greyed out
<misterno> anyone knows why?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<misterno> morning
<Neo9> if UBUNTU server with working static network configuration is suddenly disconnected and not able to reach the Gateway. How can i debug? Can any one please help on this.
<lordievader> Neo9: This is more for #ubuntu-server, but anyways, check if you still have an ip and if the routes are correct.
<Neo9> lordievader: i have posted in ubuntu-server and did not get any replay.  Routing table is fine in't not changed and compared with my backup configurations.
<frenda> I'm using Fedora22+Plasma
<frenda> Here, `Plank` which is a dock, crashes if you move icons! it's closed unexpectedly!
<frenda> I want know to see is it same on kubuntu?
<alvin> Wat is `Plank`?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mparillo> alvin: I have not tried it, but: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/how-to-add-a-dock-to-ubuntu-desktop-plank
<mparillo> I do not see the point, as I can slide application icons to my panel, but maybe somebody can enlighten us.
<alvin> Yes, you can right click and use 'show launcher' and so on. This is something else, but it doesn't interest me. frenda is right about the 'closes unexpectedly' though. Happens too much.
<alvin> Firefox has the same problem. Even on Windows. It often crashes when I try to close it.
<alvin> Speaking of Firefox, since it is the default browser in Kubuntu. Can we expect better KDE integration? Like recognising what programs to use for opening certain filetypes.
<TJ-> alvin: that is a long-standing firefox bug due to the way it internally handles mime types
<alvin> TJ, Ow, thanks for the answer. I didn't find this on Launchpad and filed a bug about it last week. Nobody reacted yet.
<TJ-> alvin: I was working on it in the Firefox code about 6 years ago, or more. The code was a mess and even the dev's that created it got lost, so the thing got left
<alvin> We've had Konqueror and Rekonq as KDE browsers, but apparently they're not better than Firefox, since it has been the default for some releases.
<alvin> I actually like Firefox, because it is cross-platform, but things like that are weird. Didn't expect the code to be a mess.
<BluesKaj> I gave up on FF after many yr, however I still keep it around, but chrome is my default now despite all the negative publicity about privacy
<TJ-> alvin: From 2008.  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=455626  and https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444440
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 455626 in File Handling ""the associated helper application does not exist"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 444440 in File Handling "Unexpected application launched when $HOME/.mailcap contains an entry for the handled mime type" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<alvin> That's the main reason I'm not using Chrome. That and the fact that Firefox is the only browser on Android with an ad blocker. Which reminds me I have yet to find a solution on Sailfish.
<TJ-> alvin: "Fixed" doesn't mean it works as we expect, unfortunately
<alvin> TJ-: Indeed. It's exactly this. 'unexpected application'. I mean, Firefox tries to open .odt files with Gwenview. Or Krita. Or .zip files with Okular. And so on... It really is unexpected behaviour.
<BluesKaj> well, I don't need a gossip gadget, an ordinary cellphone works for me.
<alvin> What's a gossip gadget?
<BluesKaj> alvin:  uhm , have you treid the file association settings?
<alvin> BluesKaj: Of course!
<TJ-> alvin: in the discussion on  444440 it emerges 2 core devs worked on it and couldn't fix it and let the patches drop for 4 years. That says a lot about the inherited code in FF is incomprehensible now. I found it countains so many workarounds for various issues on different platforms that changing 1 small part causes regressions elsewhere.
<BluesKaj> gossip gadget aka so called smart phone
<alvin> Right :-)
<alvin> Well, I liked my N900. It was a linux computer with keyboard and ssh. Great stuff.
<BluesKaj> quoting models without a brandname doesn't do muchj either :-)
<alvin> Bug 1481222 is what I filed
<ubottu> bug 1481222 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox does not respect the application preference order for opening files from the downloads library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481222
<alvin> BluesKaj: Oh, N900 was the only Nokia Maemo phone. Could have said Maemo of course. Same goes now for Sailfish. There's only one model.
<alvin> I also once ordered the 'Vivaldi tablet'. Remember that one? KDE tablet.
<alvin> pre-ordered I mean. There never was a Vivaldi tablet.
<BluesKaj> nope
<alvin> With 'Kubuntu Active'. Don't know if that is actually still active.
<alvin> Are there no efforts to rewrite parts of Firefox then? I remember Phoenix? That was a lean browser. I don't know if it would even be possible nowadays for a small project like that. Browsers need to be able to do much, much more.
<BluesKaj> for one thing, once websites accept that HTML5 is superior to flash (or so i've been told) then browsing will be easier for everyone, and perhaps the fact that Adobe is dropping support for flash on linux is a the thin edge of the wedge
<alvin> 'has dropped years ago', but I still see it. And if you don't install Flash, Kubuntu will recommend you to do so every time you log in.
<TJ-> at log-in? never seen that
<BluesKaj> neither have I
<mparillo> Qupzilla is Qt based, though not a KDE project. Is anybody using it?
<BluesKaj> that's new to me . mparillo
<alvin> Yes, I didn't install Flash and there's a message in the system tray asking me to do it. Maybe it's only when you use Firefox?
<alvin> mparillo: I've heard of it, but didn't try it.
<mparillo> I did a few months ago, and spell-check did not work, which is pretty much a fail for me. The version in our repositories is 183; current is 186.
<TJ-> alvin: I've never seen that, and I don't have flash installed.
<BluesKaj> TJ-:  what do you do about flash heavy sites ?
<TJ-> how do you mean?
<BluesKaj> do you avoid them or just not choose to watch the video portion?
<TJ-> They don't get my custom
<BluesKaj> sorry??
<alvin> Same. I avoid Flash sites.
<TJ-> I rarely see the value in video content. The Shannon information content is usually vanishingly small compared to text or a diagram
<mparillo> I fire up chrome when I absolutely need flash, and do not enable flash in any other browser, but I agree: I seldom find I need to do so, and 90% of what I accidently miss is advertorial at best.
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  intersting how heavy computer users become so creative with the English language , there's a new word, "advertorial" :-)
 * alvin likes it
<TJ-> BluesKaj: In the U.K. at least, that term has been used since at least the 1990s to refer to newspaper adverts placed as editorial commentary
<BluesKaj> TJ-:  ok , so it's not new, i stand corrected
<TJ-> BluesKaj: maybe it is coming back into fashion ?
<TJ-> Here comes the new King... just like the old King
<BluesKaj> we don't see much of that in Northern Ontario ...English in the papers is pretty plain here
<mr-rich> Ok ... this xorg memory leak is really starting to piss me off ... time for a better supported/non propriatary video card ... currently using an AMD Radeon 5700 ... any suggestions?
<soee> oh no idea, never used any amd card :)
<alem> So I have a bit of a new problem. Last night, I went about reinstalling 15.04 to fix all the problems my upgade had, I copied some of the /etc/ files over and setup my /home directory to be on the same drive as the previous one, and now I have noticed that when I restart the machine, I am booted into recovery mode with root. I am not sure if it is single user mode or something else, but my machine will not boot up
<alem> Looking at /var/log/syslog, I don't see anything noticeable, and because my drives are mounted in ro mode, I can't edit anything straight off the bat to try and fix it
<TJ-> alem: "mount -o remount,rw /"
<alem> It looks like if I do journalctf -xb, it can't "ACPI PCC probe failed" and further on, it claims it "Failed to start Remount Boot and Kernel Final System"
<alem> TJ, alright, it involved a little more work, it seems that the UUID was replaced for the root drive.  However, I also notice something very peculiar, if I try to login into KDE with my main user from the graphical interface it fails, but if I type out startx, I am logged in no problem.
<TJ-> alem: "ACPI PCC probe failed" is expected and can me ignored; it's just an info message that has since been silenced
<alem> Hm, nevermid, it isn't doing it now. It ws doing it last night though.
<vasili111> Hi guys! I am experimenting with Kubuntu in VMware. I just installed the Kubuntu. I cant find ithe menues any software for aditional software installation. How to install additional software from repo?
<soee> try muon discover
<vasili111> soee: Where I can find it? How can I launch it?
<lordievader> vasili111: Likely: alt + f2 -> discover -> enter
<soee> +1
<vasili111> soee: I fond it, thank you. It is strange that there are no icon of Muon in K menues
<soee> vasili111: im sure there is
<soee> vasili111: check in System section
<vasili111> soee: Thank you:) Found there too :)
<BluesKaj> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[Relic]> Would anyone know if Kubuntu 15.04 saves sessions automatically yet?  Do the applications open on each different virtual desktop reopen on the proper desktop after restart/shutdown & reboot?
<piendi> Hey
<ik_> hi
<vasili111> I want to instal Compiz but when I serach in Muon I only get "Compiz Fusion Icon" and "CompizConfig Settings Manager" and no Compiz. Maybe I need aditionals sources links to Muon or maybe something else?
<TJ-> vasili111: "apt-cache search -n compiz"
<vasili111> anyone?
<sithlord48> vasili111:  there is a compiz package.. try apt search compiz  you can't find it in muon discover because that only shows gui programs
<misterno> where are downloaded wallpapers kept in kubuntu
<misterno> it seems very hidden
<sithlord48> from get new stuff or kde-wallpapers package?
<misterno> from get new stuff
<misterno> there is kde wallpapers package?
<sithlord48> its the default wallpapers for kde itself
<misterno> i can find default ones
<misterno> in usr/shared
<misterno> but downloaded ones are hidden
<sithlord48> ~/.kde/share/wallpapers
<sithlord48> ~/ is your home folder if you don't know
<misterno> where do you see .kde folder?
<misterno> im on kubuntu 15.04
<sithlord48> /home/<username>/.kde
<sithlord48> maybe for plasama 5 it might be ~/.kde5
<misterno> that's not folder structure i see in 15.04
<misterno> are you talking about home in root?
<sithlord48> no your users home folder..
<sithlord48> give me a second im checking my plasma5 install
<misterno> isn't that home in root?
<vasili111> sithlord48: So all non gui programs I have to install only with terminal? Any gui software for it?
<misterno> it goes root > home > username > and then folder structure is like windows
<misterno> ill show you screenshot
<sithlord48> vasili111:  because muon discover works that way . install the package muon
<misterno> http://s9.postimg.org/m4dkt8xpb/screenshot_7.png
<sithlord48> vasili111: sudo apt install muon
<sithlord48> vasili111:  will give you the muon package manager that will show all packages including non gui
<sithlord48> misterno:  right click where is says home i  then select "edit"
<misterno> and
<sithlord48> you can then type a path OR use alt + . to show hidden folders
<vasili111> sithlord48: "sudo apt install muon" or "sudo apt-get install muon"?
<sithlord48> vasili111:  don't matter
<misterno> sithlord48 i really dont understand how i can use alt+ , to show hidden folders
<vasili111> misterno: what is the difference between them?
<sithlord48> click on dolphin and press teh key combo of alt+.
<misterno> ye but initiatlly you said to use edit on home and THEN to use alt+.
<vasili111> sithlord48: what is the difference between them?
<misterno> now i see where i use alt+.
<sithlord48> vasili111:  apt-get is old apt is newer unfinished
<misterno> why konsole isnt showing hidden files?
<sithlord48> misterno:  ls by defalut doesn't show hidden files.
<misterno> im actually using dir command but ok :)
<sithlord48> misterno: ls -a will show hidden files
<misterno> and folders?
<misterno> hidden
<vasili111> sithlord48: I installed compiz. How can I launch it?
<sithlord48> vasili111:  last time i used it was compiz --repalce
<misterno> ok so im in.kde but i dont see wallpapers there
<sithlord48> vasili111:  idk how well its gonna work with kde or why you would use compiz instead of kwin
<sithlord48> misterno:  perhaps its been moved for plasma5
<misterno> is there a search that can find file
<sithlord48> you can use the find command or in dolphin there is a find also
<sithlord48> misterno: dolphin command is crtl+f
<misterno> oh wait i must hit alt+. for every single folder to show hidden files and folders?
<vasili111> sithlord48: What is kwin?
<misterno> cant it remember?
<sithlord48> misterno:  that depends on how you ahve dolphin set up .. only folders and files taht start with . are hidden
<vasili111> sithlord48: something similar to compiz?
<sithlord48> vasili111:  kwin is the kde window manager it manages your windows and effects.
<vasili111> sithlord48: I have to disable befor launching compiz?
<sithlord48> vasili111:  system settings -> desktop effects to enable various effects
<LjL-Alps> oh lord using compiz with kde -.-
<sithlord48> vasili111:  no that is what the --replace switch does it takes over for
<sithlord48> LjL-Alps:  yup..
<misterno> i dont see "show hidden files" in Dolphin Preferences
<sithlord48> should be under the view menu
<LjL-Alps> vasili111: why do you want to install compiz when kde (through kwin) already provides a ton of effects?
<vasili111> sithlord48: how to bring bak kwin back ? "kwin -- replace"?
<sithlord48> vasili111:  yup
<sithlord48> vasili111:  kwin --replace (there is no space after the --
<misterno> so the only way to have always show hidden files all times is to configure Dolphin to "use common properties for all folders"
<misterno> weird
<vasili111> sithlord48: Also I installed muon pacage as u say. So I will have in Muon all pacages including nongui?
<sithlord48> misterno:  do u have the menu or the menu button in dolphin? if you have the menu its in teh view menu
<sithlord48> misterno:  if you have the menu button is the 8th item in the menu under show in groups
<sithlord48> vasili111:  open the muon package manager its not the same program as muon discover
<misterno> sithlord48 that menu option doesn't remember between folders
<misterno> it's only for that particular folder
<sithlord48> misterno:  that depends on how your view properties are for dolphin
<misterno> that's what im trying to say
<sithlord48> misterno:  thats teh expected behavoir if you want all folders to look the same you need to under view properties set it
<misterno> that's what makes it weird
<vasili111> sithlord48: Thank you very much for help :)
<misterno> i dont want all folders to look the same in every respect, just to show hidden files
<sithlord48> view preferences are per folder thats the same for most every file browers i ahve ever used.
<sithlord48> vasili111:  your welcome
<misterno> but that seems to be grouped up with either every folder looks the same or you dont get to see hidden files at all times
<misterno> that's weird
<sithlord48> misterno:  you really dont need to see the hidden folders
<misterno> i do now looking for wallpapers
<misterno> i dont think it is up to you to decide what i need to see or not
<misterno> that's my decision :)
<sithlord48> normally you just type in the location in the location bar lol
<sithlord48> misterno:  your right about that.
<misterno> in windows you can customize look of folders *and* still have option to turn on hidden files at all times
<misterno> here you are either set for every folder to look the same or you have to turn on hidden files for every single folder
<misterno> ok
<misterno> now back to original quest for wallpapers
<misterno> they seem to be so well hidden
<sithlord48> misterno: yeah in not sure where in plasma5 they should be somewhere in your home folder.
<misterno> they should be in home folder?
<misterno> not in lets say root/usr
<sithlord48> misterno:  get new stuff is per user so some where in your home folder
<sithlord48> misterno:  if its global it would be in /usr/share/wallpapers
<misterno> btw now i see hidden folders that were created by apps i installed then uninstalled, why werent theese folders removed?
<misterno> to keep preferences?
<sithlord48> misterno:  because uninstall is different then purge . the later removes also configs
<sithlord48> misterno: /home/mark/.local/share/wallpapers
<misterno> in global wallpapers folder are only plastma default wallpaper of different resolutions
<misterno> so they must be elsewhere
<vasili111> LjL-Alps: kwin have same cube efect as Compiz?
<misterno> finally you did it
<sithlord48> misterno:  if you install wallpapers with the package manager like the kde-wallpaper package they will go to /usr/share/wallpapers/
<misterno> it was home/mark/.local/share/wallpapers
<sithlord48> vasili111:  system settings -> desktop effects
<misterno> so .local is the one
<sithlord48> misterno:  if you use get new stuff it goes into your home folder
<misterno> that's good to know, im new to linux
<sithlord48> vasili111:  what version of kubuntu do u have ?
<misterno> are only folders that start with . hidden?
<sithlord48> files and folders
<LjL-Alps> vasili111: yes, in kde5 at least (not sure about kde4). you need to enable it.
<misterno> so there is no special hidden file property? i just name them with a . and they will be hidden?
<sithlord48> iirc kde4 has a desktop cube too
<sithlord48> misterno:  yup
<misterno> that'.s good to know too
<vasili111> sithlord48: latest. Just downloaded.
<sithlord48> ok then system settings-> desktop behavior -> desktop effects for you
<vasili111> LjL-Alps: Enable from  system settings -> desktop effects?
<misterno> sithlord48 thanks for helping me resolve this mystery
<misterno> dunno why are wallpapers hidden so much
<misterno> there is option to show multiple wallpapers in folder and then you want to browse to folder where wallpapers downloaded and cant find it xD
<LjL-Alps> vasili111: yes
<misterno> regarding purge, there is option to remove everything app installed?
<misterno> i have cube effect when changing desktops
<misterno> but i must say i dont understand "activities"
<misterno> they are like desktops but not desktops
<misterno> whats the point
<misterno> they also crash a lost plasma 5.3
<vasili111> It works :))))
<misterno> cube? yea
<vasili111> How can I remove compize pakage with all dependaces?
<vasili111> misterno: yes :)
<sithlord48> vasili111:  well you can open muon pacage manager and do it with the gui or sudo apt remove compiz
<misterno> hold on
<misterno> i was using apt-get
<misterno> there is just apt?
<vasili111> sithlord48: it also removes all dependances or i NEED TO MANUALLY REMOVE THEM?
<vasili111> sithlord48: sorry caps
<sithlord48> vasili111: it should remove dependcies
<misterno> i believe it removes all dependancies
<misterno> there is another command you might use, after uninstall, sudo apt-get autoremove
<misterno> sithlord48 can you tell me more about apt vs apt-get
<vasili111> misterno: what thet command does?
<vasili111> vasili111: I mean sudo apt-get autoremove
<sithlord48> apt-get is just part of teh apt tools
<misterno> dunno im new i just read when uninstalling google chrome to use two commands "sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-stable" and after that "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<sithlord48> vasili111:  it removes un needed packages like old kernels
<misterno> i dont know much about linux im just reading advices
<misterno> so apt-get purge is better than apt-get remove
<sithlord48> misterno: apt-get is one of several apt tools apt-cache apt-key and few more.
<sithlord48> misterno:  NO
<misterno> why?
<sithlord48> purge will remove configs as well as the installed program . remove will just remove the program
<sithlord48> one is not better then the other they have diffferent uses.
<misterno> ok that's good
<misterno> how does a command know where all the configs are?
<sithlord48> because the FHS says where they are
<misterno> file system?
<sithlord48> system wide configs are in /etc user configs are in ~/.config or ~/.<programname>
<vasili111> sithlord48: So to remove compize is beter to purge right? Becose I dont need compiz configs
<sithlord48> misterno: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<sithlord48> vasili111:  you can purge compiz you have no reason to save the settings.
<misterno> what if two applications wanna use same name for folder, what happens then?
<misterno> ok nvm, this is getting sidelined too much
<sithlord48> misterno:  well depending on what they name their config file
<misterno> sithlord48 are you on plasma 5.3.2
<sithlord48> misterno: i have many kde machines.
<sithlord48> misterno:  my laptop is on plasma 5.4
<sithlord48> beta
<misterno> oh whats new?
<sithlord48> hidpi stuff i need for my screen is 4k
<misterno> do you have ktp-contact-list in your menu?
<sithlord48> other stuff i don't notice
<sithlord48> misterno:  yeah
<sithlord48> misterno:  the plasma5 machine is not running kubuntu it runs arch linux
<misterno> how come?
<sithlord48> misterno:  because i like arch too
<sithlord48> misterno:  also im a dev so i like to try my stuff on differnt distros and package for them as well
<misterno> plasma dev?
<sithlord48> misterno:  not plasma other random projects mostly tools for games
<misterno> i started trying out linux distros few days ago in VM in my windows 10, first tried elementary os, hated it with a passion looks nice on screenshot not very user friendly
<misterno> then i installed mint and loved it
<misterno> and now i installed kubuntu
<misterno> and kubuntu with plasma 5 is most modern UI i have seen in linux so far
<misterno> it is close to rival win 10
<vasili111> misterno: I just found: https://askubuntu.com/questions/445384/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-and-apt-get
<sithlord48> misterno: debian distos are nice.. i really like kubuntu its great  i run it on most of my machines
<sithlord48> idk never used windows since xp . build my windows binaries with wine
<misterno> well i do know since i use windows all my life :)
<AEL-H> What do people think about gaming on linux? I have found it to be pretty difficult which is unfortunately why I tend to use windows quite alot
<misterno> i can also see some of perks with UI that i consider falts
<misterno> faults
<sithlord48> misterno:  i use windows long time just not useful to me anymore
<misterno> like how do you disable mousewheel changing dropdown boxes?
<misterno> that is most annoying thing ever
<sithlord48> AEL-H:  depends on what the game was made for its not the falut of linux that games for windows don't work correctly always . wine is not perfect
<sithlord48> misterno:  every os sucks . i have used most all of them
<misterno> if you scroll a page (not just webpage but like system settings page) with a mousewheel and it has elements with dropdown boxes if you hover mouse over it during scroll you can accidentally change settings
<misterno> that is sooooooooooo annoying
<AEL-H> Oh I am aware it is not the fault of linux that is why it is annoying :), it is annoying that games are made for windows & mac primarily because that's where the money is I guess
<misterno> and i dunno how to disable
<sithlord48> AEL-H: i don't really play games on linux just some old ones taht work in wine . most anything new i play on console
<misterno> AEL-H becuase linux is open source
<misterno> games wont go that direction and make loads of money
<sithlord48> misterno:  idk if you can disable that scrool wheel thing
<vasili111> For games can be used steam straming. I heard that this way you can launch any game
<misterno> sithlord48 if you ever run into it somewhere plz remember me and let me know :)
<vasili111> streaming*
<AEL-H> vasili111: Could you elaborate? This sounds interesting
<misterno> that's like huge mistake in UI
<sithlord48> threre is also some driver issues too . the open source drivers don't get to much love from coprations even those who use them
<misterno> mouse wheel shouldnt scroll a page *and* at the same time change dropdown elements
<sithlord48> misterno:  honestly can say that has ever been a problem for me that it does both
<misterno> trust me coming from windows it's quite annoyance
<vasili111> AEL-H: You can watch about it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ88B8aWdk0&index=3&list=PLoOwJ4uRz3fGvdSNnYFEyJZbpM7Ey6ZjF It is about PCBSD but I think same will be for Linux. But Keep in mind that you will need windows machine anyway
<sithlord48> can you not change combo boxes with the scroll wheel in windows ?
<vasili111> AEL-H: You just sream from windows machine to Unix machine as video
<misterno> you can depending how they were coded, but in general you wont be changing drop down boxes while scrolling
<misterno> that's just sensible coding
<sithlord48> where is taht even a problem?
<misterno> example, i installed kubuntu and go to system settings
<misterno> since my screen is lower resolution running in VM i have plenty of windows who are small enough to be scrollable
<vasili111> sithlord48: Have you trued FreeBSD. How you like it?
<misterno> i try to scroll down to see all the options and accidentally change drop down elements during the scroll if i hover over it
<sithlord48> vasili111:  not in long time
<misterno> that shouldnt happen
<misterno> changing drop down elements should be disable during scroll
<misterno> and then later enabled or something
<sithlord48> misterno:  sounds like alot of code to make that happen and maybe break other stuff.. or keep your mouse off them combo boxes
<misterno> also from what ive seen windows and corporations in general like google have moved away from drop down boxes
<misterno> but in linux i see them all the time
<sithlord48> misterno:  no one who writes free software cares what microsoft does or other corporations we write code for us
<misterno> well that is one small thing that raises the quality bar of good UIs
<sithlord48> i disagree combo boxes are useful
<misterno> this isn't just "because microsoft does it must be better"
<misterno> it really is better
<vasili111> Which button is "Meta"? I found it as a hotkey in kwin dwsktop effects.
<sithlord48> vasili111:  meta is usually the "windows" button
<sithlord48> misterno:  its a matter of perspective.  there are places where comboboxes are the best input others where its not
<misterno> i already had this discussion in #linux
<misterno> oh boy did i enrage them
<sithlord48> yup we love windows users telling us how were wrong so i can see that being fun .
<misterno> it's a matter of perspective to a degree but there are UI designs that are clearly better and clearly worse
<sithlord48> like that flating of crap lately..
<misterno> well that's the problem i see with linux community coming from outside
<sithlord48> really bad UI design
<lordievader> vasili111: About your compiz thing, we have Kwin, it pretty much does everything Compiz does.
<misterno> you are way too defensive about stuff because it comes from someone using windows
<sithlord48> hi lordievader
<lordievader> vasili111: Besides kwin is integrated into the plasma desktop, no need to install anything extra.
<lordievader> Hey sithlord48
<misterno> so you don't really address the issue, you address where it is coming from and get defensive
<vasili111> lordievader: Yes pretty nice effects:)
<sithlord48> misterno:  do u write software?
<misterno> no
<sithlord48> misterno:  if you don't you shouln't tell those who do about input widgets.
<misterno> why not
<sithlord48> becuse you don't know what is involved in design . and there are places comboboxes are very useful .
<misterno> you just conflated design with coding
<lordievader> sithlord48: You do know that software developers are often crap designers? (UI design not excluded)
<misterno> design has nothing to do with coding
<sithlord48> it has alot when you make gui programs
<misterno> not really
<misterno> a UI/UX designer doesnt have to know a single line of code
<sithlord48> trust me i do lots of gui design and coding they are one and the same
<misterno> to know what a good UI/UX is
<sithlord48> very untrue
<misterno> how so
<sithlord48> you need to know how the objects are used in order to build correctly with them . every kind of input widget has its place.
<vasili111> sithlord48: When I use "Windows" button when I asked to use "Meta" nothing happens.
<sithlord48> what would u use instead of combo boxes ?
<misterno> you need to know how the objects are used to make a good UI then it is up to coder to figure out how to code it
<lordievader> vasili111: Usually meta is used in combination with some other button.
<misterno> you dont need to know how to code it to know this is how it's used
<misterno> that just doesnt make sense
<sithlord48> its used in code by code you need to know how to code it what methods its expects and what datas it returns to use it correctly
<misterno> it doesn't matter how the code looks, it's what user does with the UI that matters
<misterno> and user has nothing to do with how code works underneath
<sithlord48> not how the code looks . how the objects work
<misterno> how objects work?
<vasili111> it works now :)
<lordievader> vasili111: :)
<sithlord48> comboboxes fill a specific use. when you have several things the user can select but only want one and usually want either that string or int of its list pos.
<sithlord48> you can use a line for text but the user can fuck stuff up quicly sometimes if you let them do what ever.
<misterno> that has nothing to do with how combobox is coded to make a good UI it's about what user wants and what user does
<misterno> you can code it however you like
<lordievader> sithlord48: Please watch your language.
<vasili111> lordievader: I was selecting effect but did not pressed apply. I think it is time for sleep for me :)
<sithlord48> why the combobox hate ?
<misterno> letting users mess things up has nothing to do with requirement to know how to code to make a good UI
<misterno> dude you are simply wrong there
<lordievader> vasili111: Perhaps, perhaps ;)
<lordievader> vasili111: Or time for lots of coffee :P
<sithlord48> not letting the user break stuff is part of making a good UI
<vasili111> lordievader: :)
<sithlord48> its just good coding practice you don't let the user shoot themself in the foot
<misterno> no that's part of making a good code
<vasili111> Thank you guys for help:)
<misterno> and by proxy a good UI
<sithlord48> good UI has good code..
<sithlord48> since UIs are Coded.
<misterno> you argument is fallacious
<sithlord48> write some progams with UI you will see where im correct
<misterno> you might as well say not eating fast food is important in making a good UI since then coder will have a healthier life and will be able to code more and better more focused code
<sithlord48> but misterno i have to leave now time to go home from work i maybe on later . it was nice to talk with you even if we don't agree about combo boxes :D
<misterno> so no fast food = better ui
<misterno> it's ridiculous
<misterno> i dont think you understand design at all
<misterno> when you claim one has to know how to code to do good design
<sithlord48> to make a good UI design you need to code it
<misterno> UI and UX is about researching users their habbits needs, and improving on efficiency of wanted actions
<misterno> not about learning how to code
<lordievader> QtCreator lets you design a ui without a line of code.
<misterno> you can know how comboboxes work and their functions without knowing how to actually code it
<sithlord48> poorly i regret all my .ui files and end up doing them in code.
<misterno> that's just faulty reasoning
<lordievader> The output you can covert to something usable in your C, Python or whatever program.
<misterno> and no wonder KDEs in linux are such a mess
<sithlord48> besides you can't block that scrollevent on comboboxes without alot of work
<misterno> now you are going into technicalities
<misterno> it's irrelevant what is technically needed to do it
<misterno> when it is done elsewheree
<misterno> the point is it's better UI
<misterno> but what do you know when you think you require to know how to code to know what a good UI design is
<sithlord48> what do u use in place of comboboxes then ?
<sithlord48> no im saying if you knew how to code you would understand why comboboxes are used in place of other input widgets.
<misterno> that's completely different argument than saying you don't know what you are talking about because you don't code and coding is needed to understand what good UI is
<sithlord48> but anywho i have to go . i might be on later
<misterno> you are looking for exuses not to do good UI because it's hard
<misterno> and i'm not questioning how hard it is or what technical undelying layer is
<misterno> i'm discussing UI itself
<misterno> and if you can see it working different/better elsewhere it can clearly be done
<misterno> but hey "you can't say anything to people coding it because you aren't coding" so you don't know what good UI makes
<misterno> that's just fallacious
<lordievader> misterno: You realize he is gone? ;)
<misterno> actually i wasn't because i went to toilet in between and returned missing his quit xD
<misterno> thanks
<misterno> just trying to talk to some linux users online in chats like this freenode im starting to get the idea what's wrong with linux and it's community
<lordievader> A lot is wrong with any OS. Nothing is perfect with either the OS itself or the community.
<misterno> yeah but this goes against reason
<misterno> don't you think it's good to acknowledge and get input on what is wrong?
<misterno> it's one thing to say "this is wrong needs to be fixed, will take time since it's a lot of work"
<misterno> than saying "no this isn't wrong at all"
<misterno> that's the crux of this
<misterno> i had this discussion in #linux and they were trying to tell me how this behavior wasn't wrong
<lordievader> Wasn't accepting the first step or something? I guess ignoring is step zero then.
<misterno> when i say wrong i mean of course less usable
<misterno> lets not get into semantics immediately
<misterno> and theres huge backlash from defensive linux users
<misterno> "who are you to tell us anything"
<misterno> no discussing
<misterno> no addressing what im actually pointing to
<lordievader> People quickly feel attacked. Especially when they embrace something.
<misterno> it's more like, "it's just your opinion, we know that opinions can't be proven universal therefore we will dismiss everything you say"
<misterno> that's whats wrong with linux from few days i tried to interact :)
<lordievader> That is not what is wrong with Linux, that is what is wrong with humanity in general.
<lordievader> People are afraid to make and/or admit faults.
<misterno> like whos better to see little glitches and inconsistencies than new user and not someone who already got used to it?
<misterno> but this isn't anyones fault to blame
<misterno> this guy certainly didn't code plasma DE to feel directly attacked
<misterno> this is about ideologies and defending them
<misterno> i defend my ideology from my experience
<misterno> coming from windows
<misterno> that is immediatelly dismissed by linux users
<misterno> and they defend their ideology
<misterno> but im actually trying to discuss usability and metrics which are admittedly often subjective, but still to a degree measurable
<misterno> and that seems to be impossible
<misterno> nobody engages in that discussion
<misterno> on that level
<misterno> not everything that comes from microsoft or apple is evil
<misterno> they have high minimum standards
<lordievader> Have you been to #kde-devel?
<misterno> im new
<misterno> to linux
<misterno> so no
<lordievader> Perhaps you should, kde developers are lovely people.
<misterno> you arent being sarcastic? :)
<misterno> i somewhat understand it
<misterno> because if at the end of the day you put in the enormous work to code it, you will also have a big say in how it is done
<misterno> you are no-one's drone
<lordievader> No, I'm not being sarcastic. It is better to discuss these things with the people who actually develop it than with me ;)
<genii> BTW, we do have a channel for non-support discussions, #kubuntu-offtopic  ;)
<misterno> genii is there a way to disable mousewheel interaction with comboboxes ?
<misterno> or whatever they are called, i call them drop down boxes/menus
<genii> Perhaps, but I don't know how.
<AbuDhar> hey
<AbuDhar> how do I switch the playback device to my headphones?
<AbuDhar> :S
<AbuDhar> It's not switching :/
<levo> i used universal usb creator to copy 15.04 into usb. but it doesn't boot. (i used another linux distro which it worked)
<levo> universal usb installer
<AbuDhar>  my headphones are plugged but pulseaudio says unplugged.
<misterno> anyone knows how to install all the debug packages for crash reports?
<misterno> currently it says im missing debug packages for /usr/bin/plasmashell and for /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Qml.so.5
<sithlord48> misterno:  packagename-dev
<TJ-> misterno: you might need to enable the 'ddeb' debug archives - some packages ship in the main archives with <package>-dbg, others have their debug symbols separated by the buildd and moved into <package>-dbgsym packages in the ddeb archive
<sithlord48> misterno:  sorry packagename-dbg
<TJ-> misterno: I see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12145328/
<TJ-> misterno: ddeb's config for apt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12145358/
<misterno> i dont understand what should i do
<misterno> im new to linux
<TJ-> misterno: add the latter file (with modifications to match the ubuntu release you are using if necessary). The path where the file should be is in the comment on the first line. After adding the file do "sudo apt-get update" so the system fetches the package lists.
<misterno> but dude you are all skipping few steps thinking new users know how
<TJ-> misterno: once that is done you can install a -dbgsym package like any other, e.g. "sudo apt-get install libqt5qml5-dbgsym"
<misterno> the amount of mess im reading just searching this is staggering
<misterno> and quite overwhelming
<misterno> talking about userunfriendly
<finetundra> sorry, what are you trying to do misterno?
<finetundra> I just got here
<TJ-> misterno: the pastebin shows the contents of a simple text file. The first line (starting with a #) shows the path where those file contents should be saved
<misterno> haha nobody understands that new user to linux doesn't know anything
<misterno> and everyone assumes prior knowledge for practically any command or advice
<misterno> not explaining anything
<misterno> xD
<TJ-> misterno: you can create that file from the GUI using "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d/debug_symbols.list"
<misterno> TJ- you really think i know what add the latter file (with modification to match the ubuntu) is, how to do it, why, what repercussions it has?
<misterno> xD
<finetundra> misterno: what is it you're trying to do?
<TJ-> misterno: after your earlier exposition on user interface design; Yes :)
<misterno> im trying to help if i can devs of plasma 5.3.2 to send a crash report that is always labeled as not useful since i'm apparently missing some dbg or symbol packages
<finetundra> oh.
<misterno> but im literally couple of days linux user
<finetundra> have you asked in #KDE ?
<misterno> asked in #kde-devel got some response but after installing few packages still missing few
<TJ-> misterno: if your system is 14.04 (trusty) then you can use the file contents I pasted as-is. If you are using 15.04 Vivid, you'd need to replace all mention of "trusty" with "vivid"
<misterno> my system is 15.04
<TJ-> misterno: OK, then ^^^^^^^^^ that applies
<misterno> TJ- you really thought i would know i needed to replace something with something else for system 15.04?
<misterno> dude it's like you are speaking klingon, you understand im NEW to linux?
<misterno> not stupid just new though
<misterno> to really help you would need to go about explaining if i need to add sources repositories, how and so on
<finetundra> misterno: you need to navigate to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<misterno> then explain what *exact* commands to use to get *exact* package not tell me approximately just take this change it for your version do that and you're done XD
<misterno> navigate on my disk locally?
<misterno> sure i can do that
<akasic> i got a solution for you, use shitdows and ask in their forums for possible problems, that if they dont try to send you from a place to amother
<TJ-> I said: >>> you can create that file from the GUI using "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d/debug_symbols.list"
<akasic> show more modesty, thats the first step for learning linux
<misterno> i dont think you remember how overwhelming and userunfriendly this is :)
<sithlord48> you need to find what package you need the debug symbols for . what package is /usr/bin/plasmashell in ?
<misterno> for a new guy :)
<akasic> sure i know it well, nobody read the work for me, lazy
<sithlord48> you can use the command dpkg -S /usr/bin/plasmashell to find out .. then you install the debug package for it <packagename>-dbg
<finetundra> misterno: once you've gotten to that folder you need to make a file called debug_symbols.list and add the lines from TJ's paste
<misterno> so you are asking me to add a repository?
<AbuDhar> misterno: what is unuserfriendly?
<AbuDhar> userunfriendlly*
<AbuDhar> sorry
<misterno> everything :)
<finetundra> misterno: if I understand what's been said correctly, yes
<akasic> he is just blaming without knowing how that really works
<AbuDhar> just do a bit research misterno and you will be fine :D
<akasic> ''userunfriendly''
<misterno> no, im expressing frustration from how i feel, has nothing to do with blaming anyone in particular it's more like in total
<akasic> dont you feel more frustated when a lot of statistics are collected without consent? or when your pc works at 1/2 of possibilities? who are you frustated at? Mr. Unix?
<AbuDhar> :D
<finetundra> to be fair, it does take a little bit to get into how things are usually done because win and osx  handle things differently
<misterno> akasic you are getting defensive
<misterno> as i noticed many linux users do
<AbuDhar> misterno: I understand you fully :)
<akasic> no, ive been there too
<AbuDhar> we have all been there
<akasic> thats the price for liberty
<misterno> but the way you are presenting your dilemma is false dichotomy
<sithlord48> +1 AbuDhar
<akasic> im sorry if i sound i bit rude
<misterno> no, it's not about being rude at all
<misterno> you think it's impossible to be frustrated by both???
<misterno> so you make false dilemma to choose one over the other or what?
<misterno> it makes no sense
<akasic> its the rpice of freedom
<akasic> you now are a God
<misterno> i'm not sure it's that simple
<AbuDhar> akasic: ??
<akasic> ?
<AbuDhar> just surprised by your blasphemic sentence.
<misterno> and speaking of collecting user information, just little that ive used linux ive already learned cannonical collecting user info :P
<misterno> so im not sure even if you have a point there too heh
<sithlord48> cannonical !=linux
<misterno> oh the usual semantical argument
<AbuDhar> cannonical makes money :P loads of money
<misterno> ofc cannonical isnt linux
<finetundra> misterno: they ARE removing the one thing that might/does
<misterno> we are talking colloquially
<akasic> its not about choosing, i think its more about accepting that as a user-created system, there is not a basis or a ''whatever steps to follow'', one must lern it
<misterno> it's like when someone says microsoft had monopoly with windows
<misterno> anyone who knows what monopoly is will say that's not a monopoly
<misterno> but colloquially we understand each other
<misterno> these semantical arguments are only to waste time
<akasic> is not blasphemic, were God. Are u muslim? Allah is God, so we are
<AbuDhar> ok I don't want to discuss religion with you in here.. :)
<misterno> well you started it and then you said you dont want to discuss it, without me ever saying anything xD
<akasic> for me is not religion, is simply a way of being
<akasic> that is the problem
<misterno> oh sorry i misread who wrote what
<misterno> here is the thing you need to understand about trying to help
<misterno> there are multiple ways to do something
<misterno> it's good to explain to a new user what are multiple ways, that they are exactly the same, and what are usual best practices
<akasic> miserto, once i wrote that for editing in terminal, i should use gedit, the install it, then open it as super user, cause it was a protected file, then accepting and saving
<akasic> misterno
<akasic> i readed sorry
<misterno> so for example when you ask me to use particular command without telling me to add repository to the source and im asking am i supposed to add repository the the source it gets a bit confusing
<akasic> it depends
<akasic> u are confused because you think your knowledge doesnt allow to see the possibilities, or because u dont know how to do it?
<misterno> in this particular case, im curious what happens when one just adds a repostory
<sithlord48> since when do u need to add a repo for debug symbols?
<misterno> i don't know im making guess examples
<akasic> you can do it through gui
<sithlord48> misterno:  you may also find that you will get advice for the cli lots . that is not because its the only way its just easier to say type this then click here click that etc.
<misterno> so the guy asks me to go to folder etc/apt/sources.list.d without explaining thats nothing but adding source repository? is that correct?
<misterno> it's basically one of couple of ways ?
<TJ-> sithlord48: since the buildd split out the debug symbols to the ddeb archive
<akasic> you are right
<sithlord48> TJ-: is this new to 15.04 or something?
<misterno> sithlord48 cli is easier until the gui is so user friendly that it isn't
<misterno> but yes sometimes typing a command will always be faster
<akasic> not at all
<TJ-> sithlord48: No, it's been active for at least the last 4 years, maybe more
<sithlord48> TJ-:  weird i have never had to enable this to make bug reports
<akasic> try it at least, dont be afraid of the ascci happy characters
<akasic> ascii
<misterno> best part was when he linked me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12145328/
<akasic> :S
<misterno> and one more
<misterno> and this is all in good intent to help
<misterno> but skipping so many steps and assuming prior knowledge
<TJ-> sithlord48: it depends on if the package generates a non-empty package-dbg in the main archive, or not. "pkg-create-dbgsym" is used on the buildds to split out the debug symbols into <package>-dbgsym packages on ddebs.ubuntu.com
<akasic> so you want to install the necessary software for debbuging?
<misterno> it's like telling a guy new to english lanugage "to make a conditional sentence you do xxx and xxx" and the guy can barelly say "how you do"
<sithlord48> well TJ- that is good to know
<sithlord48> misterno:  google is your friend for those things how do i add a repo kubuntu
<TJ-> In this case the package is  "libqt5qml5" ...  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12145328/
<misterno> i already know how to add a repo, the issue is what correct repo, why, what are possible consequences
<sithlord48> well now you need to know what that address means i guess lets look at them together.
<akasic> do u want to debug system crashing, program crashing...?
<misterno> just send a crash report
<sithlord48> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12145358/ is the list he sent you
<akasic> but kde have one sender itself, i think
<misterno> but that seems to be waay to difficult for new guy to get through these initial obstacles
<sithlord48> yeah /usr/bin/plasmashell what package is that from (in not on *buntu atm)
<akasic> every time i crash, its auto the window that appears if i wish to report
<TJ-> misterno: this stuff is intended for developers, not new users
<misterno> sending crash reports is intended for developers?
<misterno> i got the opposite impression
<akasic> debuging is like u have to leave ur pc doing stuff, lkie analyzing the steps
<sithlord48> can i ask what is happening to get this crash ?
<akasic> if im not wrog
<akasic> wrong
<misterno> i have many crashes mostly it's plasma bugging
<sithlord48> did u just install ?
<akasic> sending crash reorts u help a lot bro
<TJ-> misterno: setting up debug symbol archives. Usually if you submit a bug-report automatically using ubuntu-bug/apport-bug (which is what the GUI crash-reporter does in the background) the collected files and stacktrace are retraced automatically by the bug tracker once the files are attached to the bug report.
<misterno> this particular case is regarding activities
<sithlord48> are you on the backports repo for kde updates?
<misterno> TJ- yeah i got that idea
<misterno> yes i have backports repository sources added
<sithlord48> and your updated with latest kde
<akasic> one time they asked me to install the debbuging packs but for an specific problems with amarok, because my problem was unique
<misterno> here see my sources http://s9.postimg.org/j02wwggwv/screenshot_9.png
<akasic> all via forum
<misterno> i have plasma 5.3.2 so i guess yes i have latest
<akasic> well, again, sorry if ive not been specially friendly, cya
<sithlord48> so again what package does the files belong to ? dpkg -S /usr/bin/plasmashell should tell you
<misterno> no you guys were friendly
<misterno> i said the whole amount of information is unfrinedly :)
<misterno> when searching for this through google
<TJ-> plasma-workspace
<sithlord48> ok so can you install plsama-workspace-dbg
<misterno> here is what i need left http://s9.postimg.org/nahks1lzz/screenshot_10.png
<misterno> i need to fix for plasmashell and libqt5qml
<sithlord48> you may still need to add the reppo that tj added for the qt lib
<akasic> i only was trying to make accept the idea that now there is not limits in what we can do, and that a linux user benefits itself at the end, its simply that there is no ''explainable'' way, it is what it is
<akasic> cya
<misterno> and TJ already explained but im too newb
<misterno> to understand exactly what to do
<sithlord48> well do they both have -dbg packages?
<sithlord48> if so install them
<misterno> here is the thing
<misterno> i read somewhere you can use command apt search nameof package
<sithlord48> you can
<misterno> to see if there are such -dbg packages
<akasic> just install synaptic package manager
<misterno> so if i type apt search plasma-workspace i get http://s9.postimg.org/pgbvmjpgf/screenshot_11.png
<sithlord48> akasic:  eww why not use muon package manager?
<misterno> but if i type apt search libqt5qml there is no -dbg
<TJ-> misterno: to search on package name only, use "apt-cache search -n <search-term-regular_expression>
<sithlord48> ok well you need othe plasma one
<sithlord48> need the *
<akasic> why not use dpkg after downloading manually all packs and deps
<akasic> ...
<misterno> if you looked at my last screenshot you will see i have plasma-workspace-dbg installed
<sithlord48> well im just saying synaptic is depend heavy muon package manager is not
<akasic> heavy for an i7 or a tablet?
<sithlord48> akasic:  no just heavy in number of packages and download size
<sithlord48> at least compaired to muon
<akasic> then why use kde, we have mc
<sithlord48> akasic:  i think your taking what in saying wrong. isn't muon our "native" package manager
<akasic> ill give it a try
<deadmund> I'm having trouble with my machine.  If I shutdown (using any method available) the system reboots (it will not stay off).  If I add acpi=off to my kernel then I can shutdown, but there is no option for the power button config in the KDE settings and I'm pretty sure that by pressing it I just kill the system immediately without letting the OS shutdown properly.  Any ideas how I can fix this?  Thanks in advance!
<sithlord48> akasic:  muon package manager is a synaptic like manager written in qt
<akasic> well, the other offers useful stuff, i was trying to help, i like all programs and systems, whatever the heigh weight or pretiness
<misterno> deadmund do you get "acpi pcc probe failed" when booting
<akasic> thnx for the info
<deadmund> misterno: In what log?  I don't see it in dmesg
<misterno> it's sometihng that shows up on my screen during booting before login
<misterno> so i thought id ask to see if you have it
<TJ-> misterno: don't worry about it; the kernel module is just being noisy. That message has been patched out in later kernels
<deadmund> misterno: I don't know how to look at that dump.  I know what you're talking about, but I am using HDMI and my screen is dark at that time
<misterno> so is mine, black scren then this message pops up, so i guess you dont get it
<misterno> it's very briefly for a second
<akasic> i said ''synaptic'' but some package managers, when u type the name, it tells if it is installed or not
<deadmund> misterno: I guess so.  For what it's worth, my screen is not black, but actually displays a built in error, "no signal found" until the display manager kicks in and then everything works fine again
<deadmund> misterno: Any idea how to fix it?  Do you see that message with acpi=off kernel parameter?
<sithlord48> muon package manager does that
<misterno> ohh so you dont have any output
<misterno> i see now
<akasic> of course shitlord
<misterno> deadmund no im like 3 days old linux user i dont know anything
<deadmund> hahah
<deadmund> thanks anyway
<TJ-> misterno: don't use "acpi-off" ! That's kill almost every important hardware config the PC has!
<misterno> im serious
<akasic> also, i suppose that muon will automatically dependencies, i am right?
<sithlord48> akasic: no need for name calling lol
<akasic> install them
<deadmund> misterno: Are you having the same problem as me?
<sithlord48> akasic: yup its very nice
<akasic> what name? sorry man..
<TJ-> misterno: the developer that added the kernel module that writes "ACPI PCC probe failed" left that message in when it should have been removed. It's basically saying 'this PC doesn't have PCC - no worries!'
<akasic> shithlord
<akasic> soz m8
<sithlord48> akasic: also you can queue many changes before you commit
<akasic> sure
<deadmund> misterno: If so, try this kernel param:     acpi=noirq            I'm gonna try it now, brb!!
<sithlord48> akasic: its comp;etely fine typo im sure
<misterno> deadmund no, i had separate issue was just looking for connections, i installed kubuntu 15.04 in vmware VM on windows and when i go to shutdown it doesnt shut down fully, and i see this message about acpi that i didnt see in mint VM so i thought that was something significant
<misterno> in the meantime i updated system to plasma 5.3.2 and apparently this issue has gone away (shutting down properly) but i still see this acpi message during boot
<sithlord48> oh wait u hAve plasma crash in vm?
<misterno> that's all
<akasic> yes, i dont want to appear like a cinic hater
<sithlord48> akasic: of course we all have our ways .
<misterno> sithlord48 yes im running in VM
<sithlord48> misterno:  did u install the vm drivers?
<akasic> yes, some days i wish i had more light in the room
<misterno> by vm drivers you mean vmware tools? yes
<sithlord48> akasic:  tried that once it made my eyes hurt.
<akasic> it doesnt matter, that flat keys wont do the fine job as the 3d ones
<misterno> TJ- do you know what is this acpi PCC ?
<akasic> man... it was a typo, not a lapsus from a uncontrolled attack of hominidus pardus
<sithlord48> misterno: in virtual box its call guest additions
<TJ-> misterno: Yes, Processor Clocking Control
<akasic> ok u said ''ways'' not ''days''
<akasic> well, time to go, cya
<sithlord48> later
<misterno> sithlord48 it's same thing i guess
<akasic> later, i was asking myself the other day about muon, it will delete orphan deps after uninstal also? that would do the job
<sithlord48> misterno:  anyway back to installing your debug packages .....
<sithlord48> akasic:  will muon discover remove depends? idk i don't really use it much mostly i use apt or muon package manager
<misterno> sithlord48 seems to be futile since always distracted by other topics
<sithlord48> ok then
<akasic> take care bros
<misterno> it's like when you tell me "unlock the door and open it" while i need to know "take this particular key, put it in side lock this particular way, turn clockwise, press handle then push door to open"
<misterno> you understand there are steps always assumed we all know
<misterno> while i dont
<sithlord48> do u know about kubuntuforums.net? maybe you should check there maybe answer some questions
<misterno> that's the thing, just because im new to linux doesn;t mean im new to computers, im windows user for 20 years
<misterno> but just because im decent at windows doesn't mean im not complete newb to linux
<sithlord48> ok forget everything you know about windows because its no linux :D
<misterno> and yes, googling i could learn everything myself
<misterno> but talking to people is so much better and more motivating (sometimes)
<misterno> and often faster
<sithlord48> not saying you need to google everything
<misterno> to be honest we have been talking for quite a while
<misterno> i would have already led you by hand and got you the packages if you were the one asking and i was the one knowing what to do :)
<sithlord48> to be fair tj told you what to do with very simple steps
<misterno> while explaining few concepts that i would consider newbs need to know too
<sithlord48> yup check out kubuntuforums.net for the explains its our "offical" support forum
<misterno> well i would need to go through it again
<misterno> since it was lost in all sidetracked talk
<sithlord48> brb
<misterno> there is a term ELI5 that's suitable for such situations
<misterno> means explain like im five :D
<misterno> is desktop not a folder one  can put files on?
<misterno> i mean desktop area on screen
<sithlord48> that widget shows the content of a folder.
<sithlord48> you can configure it to be any folder if you put files in that folder they will show in the widget.
<misterno> but i cant drag a file and drop it onto desktop
<misterno> now do files show up on desktop that i manually copy in dolphin to desktop folder in my home
<sithlord48> they only show if you have it in folder view mode by defalut it just a containment area for widgets
<misterno> how i make it to be in folder view?
<sithlord48> well in kde4 you would right click on the desktop go to settings and change the type to folder.
<misterno> ohh it's where you change wallpapers
<sithlord48> i dont know if im missing a package or if plasma5 don't allow it
<misterno> it does i just changed it
<sithlord48> i can't change that option its just forced on desktop mode. for me (again not using kubuntu on this computer )
<misterno> says "layout"
<misterno> and i can change to folder view
<misterno> see this is new concept to me
<misterno> why would they make this distinction between desktop and folder view
<sithlord48> yup that combobox for me is just greyed out i only have the stuff for desktop mode.
<misterno> i dont see what is the difference
<sithlord48> because its a folderview for the whole deskopt
<misterno> sorry but i dont get it
<sithlord48> folder will show on the deskop files in what ever folder like a folder view widget.
<sithlord48> desktop mode will not show the contents of any folder on the desktop and its just an area for you to place widgets.
<misterno> yes but why have that distinction
<misterno> in case you didnt want to have files on desktop then you wouldnt be using desktop folder on disk
<misterno> isnt that so?
<sithlord48> well there are more layouts like search and launch
<sithlord48> its not just the two
<misterno> ok but do you get my point?
<sithlord48> folder is there as a legacy option
<misterno> the desktop could always be showing files, you just wouldnt put them there
<misterno> why is that legacy, they dont want people to put files on desktop?
<sithlord48> desktop is blank plasma. folder view has a folder widget as its base object.
<sithlord48> its legacy because that is how kde3 did i t
<sithlord48> im not sure why there is just not a don't show icons mode . but im sure its a good reason either for making upkeep simpler for maintainers  or less code path for those not using it
<misterno> you know what i noticed regarding thumbnails and icons view of files and folders
<misterno> if file has wrong extension it wont be shown as thumbnail
<sithlord48> the thumbnailer parser goes by ext.
<misterno> so for example if you rename .png image to .jpg it wont show thumbnail anymore
<sithlord48> you can configure that somewhere to enable jpg
<misterno> but if you check properties of file system knows it's a png file
<misterno> so clearly system can check file headers or something to determine file
<misterno> look http://s9.postimg.org/k66wv957j/screenshot_12.png
#kubuntu 2015-08-22
<sithlord48> because the thumbnailer determines what to parse by ext (if it has one ) if not it looks at the file info
<misterno> it says contents: image/png
<misterno> it knows it's png
<TJ-> misterno: it's called magic
<misterno> and this thumbnailer can be configured?
<misterno> TJ- im sure it is :)
<sithlord48> in dolphin
<misterno> this could be intended though
<sithlord48> dolphins config under general tab iirc
<misterno> so that you know your file has wrong extension
<sithlord48> but jpg is not on the list iirc
<sithlord48> because it should be jpeg
<TJ-> misterno: it is... please see "man 5 magic"
<misterno> sithlord48 ok let me check
<sithlord48> misterno:  please when using kde take you time to explore all the settings and configure how you like . kde is set with its defaults it may or may not work how you like by default
<TJ-> 'magic' is used by the system tools to identify file content, regardless of name/extension. *nix file systems do not treat '.extensions' special
<sithlord48> kde is very configureable (and i mean all kde programs not just desktop )
<misterno> sithlord48 i'm trying to explore as many options as i can but can't explore all
<sithlord48> idk why the parser even does it by ext maybe it was easier that way
<sithlord48> misterno:  in due time you will
<misterno> sithlord48 is this called "previews"
<sithlord48> yes
<misterno> i think you misunderstood then
<misterno> jpg are selected
<sithlord48> jpeg
<misterno> sorry i meant jpeg images
<misterno> :P
<sithlord48> it works if you have a .jpg in a folder where you have preview just not if you rename
<misterno> that was my point
<misterno> system knows it's png and it can show the thumbnail or preview as you call it, but it decided because it's wrong extension name that it wont
<sithlord48> im guessing because if you name it .jpg it trys to parse the png using jpg tools...
<sithlord48> like i said earily the thumbnail parser is not magical
<misterno> why not?
<misterno> could this be intended behavior?
<sithlord48> it is .. like i said above if you name it .jpg it tries to use the jpeg parser on the png. how well do u think it works
<sithlord48> be happy it don't crash and just gives you a generic icon .
<misterno> it's one thing to be limited in what code can do but not necessarily intended, it's another to limit it by intention
<misterno> that's why i ask
<sithlord48> i don't know but heres what we can tell
<misterno> i have thumbnails in windows and apps that parse them and they dont care about extension
<sithlord48> the thumbnail previewer sets what it previews by ext .. so therefore we can assume that is also picks the parser for the file  based on ext.
<sithlord48> and i have had updates take hours on windows ...
<misterno> i renamed jpg file in windows to png and it still shows thumbnail
<sithlord48> ok
<misterno> do i have to say it
<misterno> im not saying because windows does it, it must be so :)
<misterno> but im curious
<sithlord48> your maiking poor assumption that all similar software should act the same
<misterno> no, im inquiring about differences
<misterno> there is a reason why would thing be certain way in lets say windows
<sithlord48> i didn't write dolpin or the thumbnailer so idk for sure why but you know the best part is you can go get the code and learn how it does it if you want to know
<misterno> and when comparing differences it's not poor to ask why is this different
<sithlord48> i can only guess that it goes by ext and since png are not jpgs when it trys to parse with the wrong libary it fails and give a defalut icon
<sithlord48> maybe it works on windows because they have one libary taht parses all the file types based on file magic
<misterno> it seems to me it's no technical difficulty to parse image regardless of extension so im assuming this was intended
<sithlord48> if you change the ext it will still in the file start with some magic numbers
<misterno> but considering how little i know linux im not sure :P
<sithlord48> well if it sends a jpg to the png parser its gonna fail
<sithlord48> since its uses the ext to pick the parser
<misterno> it wouldnt be difficult to code it to be sent to correct parser would it :P
<sithlord48> well seams you would have to waste time checking the magic
<misterno> the point being?
<sithlord48> it takes longer to run
<sithlord48> x10000 images in a dir...
<misterno> im sorry but i cant buy this as excuse
<sithlord48> again i didn't write dolphin or the thumbnail parser i can only guess.
<misterno> that's what im doing too
<misterno> im guesing and asking for opinions to guess too
<sithlord48> if it takes 1/4 second longer per file over many files that time adds up to way to long to render the contents of the dir
<misterno> unless someone actually knows
<misterno> you are looking at it somewhat misleading
<sithlord48> how so
<misterno> it's a technical issue that if wanted surely can be solved
<misterno> so i find it irrelevant pointing how it takes longer and whatnot
<misterno> im looking past the code
<misterno> and simply wondering maybe it's intended
<sithlord48> um software is technical . and when designing it you make design choices of a technial nature. sometimes it speed vs odd feature.
<misterno> now there is a chance that the actual reason could be what you said "takes longer" i just find it hard to believe
<misterno> why would on windows it work and they wouldnt have problems with taking longer?
<misterno> or maybe they do
<misterno> windows creates thumbnails cache
<misterno> so only first time its slow
<sithlord48> cause microsoft don't care if it just hangs when reading a dir..
<misterno> here is possibly without cache?
<sithlord48> there are cache but idk about for thumbnails
<misterno> sithlord48 this isn't even about microsoft
<misterno> there are third party utilities that parse thumbnails
<misterno> and still do it
<sithlord48> no it is because its a design choice to pick one way over the other . thats is all it is
<misterno> i can have video file rename ext from lets say mpg to avi and it will still show correct thumbnail
<misterno> clearly this can be done
<sithlord48> ok maybe they have once large lib linked parser where dolphins loads up a kio by type to parse it
<sithlord48> one is more memory use the other smaller memory use
<misterno> it's third party utilities
<misterno> i dunno what are their technicalities
<sithlord48> k then sub microsoft for 3rd party dev
<misterno> they take couple of MB
<misterno>  to install
<misterno> you are being defensive again
<misterno> who cares about microsoft
<sithlord48> not defensive at all ?
<misterno> yea you are
<misterno> at one mention of windows or microsoft everyone turns incredibly defensive
<sithlord48> i was saying above if its made by 3rd party then the 3rd party don't care if when browsing a large dir their parse takes longer
<misterno> if windows can have it CLEARLY it's not such huge technical issue
<misterno> as you present it
<misterno> no matter how much you try to make it look like that
<sithlord48> design choice not technical issue.
<misterno> could be
<misterno> :)
<sithlord48> i don't know why i didn't write it but i can assure you its a design choice . when you make those choices you have a reason sometimes as bad as that is how i did it sometimes it for a good reason
<misterno> is dolphin similar to explorer.exe in windows in terms of servicing whole OS
<sithlord48> no dolphin is a file browser
<misterno> so if i get another file browser it would have different thumbnail views because it doesnt use dolphin to parse, it would have to have it's own parser
<misterno> ?
<sithlord48> it might not have any
<misterno> or would it be the same
<sithlord48> idk dolphin may use a parsing lib
<misterno> i must say i like dolphin a lot
<sithlord48> youll find in linux many things are done the unix way
<misterno> seems to be very well designed in terms of it's functionality and UI
<sithlord48> that is programs interact with one another to do new things
<misterno> and im trying to get used to one click to run files
<misterno> although it's cumbersome at first and i make many mistakes
<sithlord48> you can change that
<misterno> i know
<misterno> but im trying to learn and get the sense and feel of how it is the other way :)
<misterno> so that after a while i can asses which one is more usable
<sithlord48> KDE and the KDE programs are all for you configuring them how you want
<misterno> at first i thought it was ridiculous to single click open
<misterno> till i realized hot stop in top left corner
<misterno> it wasnt very visible
<sithlord48> i perfer single click but i long time use linux as my main os
<misterno> single click seems more dangerous cause you have to be more precise regarding selecting files
<misterno> but i need to give it more time
<misterno> after all it just might be different that's all
<sithlord48> im mostly a kbd user single click is ok w/ me
<misterno> im the other way
<misterno> if there's a usable way to use a mouse with one hand only why use 2 hands on keyboard
<sithlord48> nope i don't like that mouse takes up to much time to get hands off the kbd
<misterno> that's why there is little room for middle ground
<misterno> either you go all the way mouse
<misterno> or probably all the way keyboard
<sithlord48> this one has a touch screen but i don;t use it ever
<misterno> oh is there no shortcut when deleting to avoid trashbin?
<sithlord48> i use the terminal often yakuake is the first think i install on new machines.
<sithlord48> shift+del
<misterno> hmm im trying it and nothing
<sithlord48> odd works here
<misterno> oh it works in dolphin but it doesn't work on desktop when in folder view
<sithlord48> ah yes iin dolphin
<misterno> i like how pretty all icons and thumbnailing is by default in kubuntu
<misterno> i really really like the OS
<sithlord48> you can change the way it looks if you want
<sithlord48> the os part is linux
<sithlord48> the desktop parts are kde
<misterno> yes i was doing it in mint
<misterno> at first mint looked super good
<misterno> but this is better
<misterno> looks more modern
<sithlord48> what mint did you use the cinnimon desktop one ?
<misterno> yeah the latest, 17.02 i think
<misterno> cinnamon is good
<misterno> but not as good as this
<misterno> i mean just looks wise
<sithlord48> yeah kde is great
<misterno> plus it seems kubuntu runs slightly faster in VM than mint cinnamon
<sithlord48> plasma5 and KF5 are shaping up nicely for being still pretty new
<misterno> that's my subjective feel
<sithlord48> native it runs even faster
<misterno> i just wish taskbar (bottom panel) would have slightly larger icons
<sithlord48> ok click on the menu button on the task bar and make it taller the icons will grow
<misterno> i did that
<misterno> and wasn't very happy with result so i say i wish icons were even larger
<sithlord48> are you talking about the task area?
<misterno> task icons yes, i made them look like windows ones so that they are without labels
<sithlord48> you might be able to configure that widget or replace it i use the icon only one show an icon at the height of the panel
<misterno> ive looked through all the options
<misterno> and the only thing is resizing panel as a whole
<misterno> but icons have weird scaling when resizing
<sithlord48> did u configure the normal task bar to have no words?
<misterno> first they enlarge then they go smaller then they enlarge again
<misterno> this is my VM in window mode so a bit smaller http://s9.postimg.org/gb846fbfj/screenshot_13.png
<misterno> icons are just a tad smaller than i would want them too
<misterno> but i dont want to make panel too wide or high because i lose too much desktop area then
<sithlord48> you can auto hide the panel
<misterno> dont like it
<misterno> never liked that option in windows either
<sithlord48> i always hide the panel
<misterno> for me it's annoying
<sithlord48> to me its annoying having that space always taken up i can get that much taller windows with it hidden
<misterno> there is a certain size of panel when icons turn into smaller versions
<misterno> then they are very ugly and difficult to recognize
<misterno> the height of my panel is just a tick above that size
<sithlord48> yeah maybe becuase that app doesnt have an icon for that size and uses a smaller one
<misterno> but overall it looks very similar to windows 10 taskbar now
<misterno> oh, peek previews are too big!
<misterno> and windows previews are annoying
<sithlord48> i turn that off
<misterno> which ones peek or windows previews?
<sithlord48> what do u mean by peek?
<misterno> peek previews are when you hover over task icon in panel then preview thumnail shows up
<sithlord48> those are off
<sithlord48> and windows previews are ?
<misterno> that's how windows have them
<misterno> this is windows previews
<misterno> http://s9.postimg.org/x09k2c80v/screenshot_14.png
<sithlord48> alt tab or mouse up in the corner?
<misterno> sorry i named it wrong, it's called "Present windows"
<sithlord48> oh yeah that i have on
<misterno> it happens when you have multiple tasks grouped under one icon
<misterno> then if you click on it will give you present windows
<misterno> but that is pointless since there are peek previews
<sithlord48> i have mine off
<misterno> but unfortunately both views are connected to same option "present windows" so either both are off or both are on
<misterno> cant have one without the other
<sithlord48> they are annoying i know what the programs look like and its not like they are large enuff to read anything usefull from them
<sithlord48> no you can turn off peek in system settings -> desktop behavior -> workspace . uncheck show informational tips
<misterno> peek previews are actually useful http://s9.postimg.org/b2d38jt0f/screenshot_15.png
<misterno> i just wish the big ones wouldnt show when i click on icon
<sithlord48> so click the window you want on teh peek then
<misterno> i wish it would be: you click on grouped task icon, these peek previews show up and you just click on preview you want to activate
<misterno> that way it doesnt take whole window and thumnail is more than often enough to know which one you want
<misterno> although these peek previews are just a tad too big
<misterno> theres wasted area around thumbnail making it bigger
<misterno> sithlord48 but you see you cant get peek previews by clicking grouped icon
<misterno> if you click grouped icon you get those full screen present windows
<sithlord48> yeah and you pick one
<misterno> so you need to hover your mouse till peek previews show
<misterno> yea but im saying the big ones are annoying
<sithlord48> they are almost instant on my machine
<misterno> i don't want peeks to be instant
<misterno> that's annoying too
<sithlord48> yeah i just alt+tab . i think its kinda cool
<misterno> alt+tab default plasma or breeze one is kind of meh
<misterno> i think ill change it for something else to show in the middle of screen
<misterno> rather than on a side
<sithlord48> i just changed it to a window picker
<misterno> window picker?
<misterno> i dont see it as option
<sithlord48> yeah the style of my alt tab is just a box
<sithlord48> oh its called grid
<misterno> hmm something bugged my plasma i change it to grid but it wont change
<misterno> can i restart plasma without logging out and closing all windows?
<misterno> oh yeah for the love of god what are activities?
<misterno> why they exist
<sithlord48> activities allow you to make different widget setups and with different running programs depening on what activity your doing
<misterno> haha plasma crashed, now i restart it
<misterno> but activities also have different windows from apps too like desktops?
<sithlord48> kwin_x11 --replace
<sithlord48> yup
<misterno> i really dont see the point of existence of activities when you have desktops
<sithlord48> when you start an activity it opens what ever progrms you selected and sets up the work space how you set it
<misterno> hmmm
<sithlord48> you can switch between them too if you  wnat to just do something quick that you need to open a few things at once and you do it often you can make an activity for it
<misterno> whenever i add activity soon after plasma crashes
<sithlord48> so don't do that
<misterno> i only do it as part of exploring
<misterno> i dont see the point of activities
<sithlord48> wel maybe its broken atm
<misterno> it definitely is
<sithlord48> yeah not alot of people use them
<misterno> that's why i wanted to sent those crash reports
<sithlord48> when it crashes there should be an install debug symbols button on the crash dialog if your attempt to report
<misterno> yes and remember im missing some -dbg and symbols
<misterno> i need to add source repository and install
<sithlord48> yup there is a link to it in the log
<misterno> but dont know exact procedure even though it was explained before i was still missing few steps
<misterno> some of -dbg packages are still missing
<sithlord48> baiscly you make a text file with that contents and replace trusty with vivid or what ever version your running and save it as /etc/apt/sources.list.d/debugsym.list
<sithlord48> then do apt update and then you can install libqtqml5-dbgsym (think that was the one you need from there)
<misterno> i would like to learn that way too but there is easier way
<misterno> because this way i need to open text editor in sudo
<sithlord48> yup waht i just said is the easy way
<misterno> which means i must use kdesudo or something
<sithlord48> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dbgsym.list
<misterno> but there is a nice app for updates where sources can be added why not use that as first simple way
<sithlord48> then paste into it and save the file...
<misterno> then explain to me how to edit this file which seems more complex
<sithlord48> or you can do kdesudo kate  and save teh file in that place.
<sithlord48> since you said you lack the ability to scroll back here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/12145358/
<sithlord48> replace trusty with vivid
<sithlord48> and line 1 is the file you can save it as
<misterno> tell me something can't i do the same here clicking add? http://s9.postimg.org/8mb9upaxr/screenshot_16.png
<sithlord48> yeah but it takes longer
<misterno> quite the opposite, this is easier and better for newb
<misterno> and after that you can explain other way by editing file
<sithlord48> well you can read about how the sources.list works
<sithlord48> put this on your reading list its for debian but kubuntu being  the kde desktop version of ubuntu that is based on debian is useful info
<sithlord48> https://wiki.debian.org/SourcesList
<misterno> is this correct for first line? http://s9.postimg.org/41p3frr8f/screenshot_17.png
<sithlord48> and the ubuntu docs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<sithlord48> yea looks ok
<misterno> and now i repeat it for other two
<sithlord48> you could have had them installed already my way...
<sithlord48> just saying
<sithlord48> when you have added them all be sure to update you package cache with apt update or the update button in what ever gui package maanger your using
<misterno> what repercussions i have adding this to my kubuntu
<misterno> i mean sources
<misterno> it will affect my apt-get update ?
<sithlord48> yup it will add the packages there to the ones you can install
<sithlord48> if a version of a package is newer in that repo it will be installed.
<misterno> but it wont install anything byitself?
<sithlord48> nope
<misterno> then i dont understand how this works
<misterno> so apt-get update only downloads packages doesnt install them?
<sithlord48> update updates teh package list
<misterno> again you must use ELI5
<sithlord48> its basicly names and version numbers of whats on the repo each repo has its own list  in the cache
<misterno> cause there are some steps you are assuming i already know
<misterno> but i got the impression when i do sudo apt-get update it will update my system
<misterno> and all the packages i have
<sithlord48> no apt-get upgrade will upgrade you packages
<sithlord48> update updates what you can get and what version . upgrade will upgrade what has newer versions
<misterno> so update only downloads doest upgrade?
<misterno> i mean update only updates list what i can get but downloads and installs nothing
<sithlord48> yes
<misterno> see i got that wrong before
<misterno> so i actually must use upgrade to get the upgrades
<misterno> so when my system is automatically alerting me there are updates to install, what it does is it runs apt-get update then alerts me and when i click update button it actually does apt-get upgrade?
<sithlord48> the system will automaticly check for new sources some times.
<misterno> which is apt-get update?
<sithlord48> yes
<misterno> and then offer me to click "install updates" which is basically apt-get upgrade
<misterno> ?
<sithlord48> well its maybe dist-upgrade thats a bit differet then upgrade just like purge and remove they are slightly different
<misterno> ok theres more to it
<sithlord48> upgrade will upgrade any package as long as it don't need you to install a new package
<misterno> but see at first i didnt get it right with updates
<sithlord48> dist-upgrade will upgrade any packages even if it needs to install a new package.
<sithlord48> it will also remove packages so you need to be careful and see what its doing
<misterno> when you say as long as it doesnt need to install new package it will upgrade, do you mean like new dependancy?
<sithlord48> yup
<misterno> you see how many tricks there are here to know
<misterno> how is a new user supposed to know
<sithlord48> they are not you are expected to read and learn when you need to know those things.
<misterno> who reads manuals
<sithlord48> you will
<misterno> if you want to get people not use your software best way is to offer them 200 page manual
<sithlord48> that another nice thing just about every program has a manual
<sithlord48> for instance type "man ls" in your konsole
<misterno> that's what user friendliness is all about when people like me talk about it
<sithlord48> it will tell you about the ls command and it various options in detail more so then --help does
<misterno> it's reducing the need for manual as much as possible by giving all relevant info right there where actions are being taken
<sithlord48> all the system apps are gonna be cli stuff.
<sithlord48> man is best for them
<misterno> if everyone read all the manuals everyone would know everything
<misterno> and nobody would have issues :P
<sithlord48> wanna learn more about apt-get then you should run apt-get --help or man apt-get for even more info
<misterno> right now no!
<misterno> my head is about to explode
<misterno> but eventually? if i get motivated enough, yeah
<misterno> if i get pushed away, maybe not
<sithlord48> see that teh nice thing you dont ever have to touch the cli if you don't want to
<misterno> i do want to touch the cli
<misterno> clearly it has really strong use in linux community
<sithlord48> but asking for help here you will often get a cli answer because as i said before its much easier to answer that way
<misterno> but im going step by step
<sithlord48> terminal is great.. then again i use it alot when i use windows and when i use mac os
<misterno> and first few steps are realy like a 2 year old child learning to walk
<misterno> or 1 year old
<misterno> xD
<misterno> i dunno when they learn
<misterno> ill tell you one thing that i think i already said before
<misterno> if UI was more user friendly there would be so much less need for console
<sithlord48> no the console will always be used
<misterno> no need to use it if you can do same thing in GUI
<sithlord48> just because you dont need console stuff don't mean other don't i can do somethings so much faster in a conssole
<sithlord48> and you can't pipe gui programs
<misterno> that's the thing, there is a trade off of how much you can do faster on console vs how much time you have to spend learning all thats needed to use iit
<misterno> and for many things GUI properly done wins
<sithlord48> how long have you used windows ?
<misterno> very long
<misterno> 20 years
<sithlord48> did u learn it all in one day ?
<misterno> nope
<sithlord48> ok then expect the same here
<misterno> but this isnt the issue of not learning it in one day
<sithlord48> dont rush yourself use the gui
<misterno> this is the issue of gonig from command line to GUI
<misterno> that is irrelevant to OS
<sithlord48> no its a key feature
<sithlord48> i would loose teh GUI in linux before i lost the CLI .
<misterno> why
<sithlord48> and i feel not the same about windows becuse the CLI sucks
<misterno> ask yourself why
<sithlord48> because the CLI is in many way much more useful and powerful
<misterno> and requires more knowledge and precision and time to learn it
<misterno> see there is a trade off
<sithlord48> but you don't need to use it . shit ms.sith don't use it at all has used linux for about 10 years now . dont even know what the cli i s
<sithlord48> well you see when i used computers i learned the cli first because that is what they had.
<misterno> i knew what cli is before i ever used windows :)
<misterno> before windows i owned amiga500
<sithlord48> yeah
<misterno> before amiga500 i owned zx spectrum 48k
<sithlord48> thats what im saying the linux one has its roots deep in the os.
<TJ-> I still have my ZX81 :)
<sithlord48> yeah it takes time to learn
<misterno> and i disagree about command line and it's usability
<sithlord48> you don't need to know it if you just want to use the gui thats cool
<misterno> the tradeoff is real
<misterno> and gui wins
<sithlord48> it depends on what you doing
<misterno> sure it does
<sithlord48> you can't pipe gui
<sithlord48> redirection fails in teh gui alot.
<misterno> but in general, on average, GUI has already won many many years ago
<misterno> reason why you guys are on cli is because GUI takes more to code
<misterno> more to design
<misterno> that takes time
<misterno> and since you guys are doing this for free
<TJ-> Makes you wonder why Microsfot is so hot on PowerShell ... they want to give scriptable power tools to their users
<sithlord48> naw have you Qt gui takes nothing to code . literarly no code to make a gui
<sithlord48> yeah i didn't even say antying about scripts..
<misterno> im not saying there isnt a niche where cli is powerful
<misterno> im talking from a perspective of home desktop user
<misterno> not a developer
<sithlord48> they never see it
<misterno> not a web server
<misterno> not even system administrator
<misterno> just a plain home desktop user
<misterno> wants to browse internet, play games, watch movies listen to music, then additionally perhaps edit some photos, videos
<misterno> that kind of stuff
<sithlord48> they never need to see the cli
<sithlord48> ever
<misterno> in GUI you dont need to read manuals often that i cant remember last time i read help file
<misterno> i dont even know why we are discussing this
<misterno> this is like 90s discussion
<sithlord48> i dont either
<misterno> GUI vs cli xD
<sithlord48> i use a gui but i alwys have a terminal open
<sithlord48> and my dolphin windows have terminal too
<misterno> because GUI in linux distros isn't yet done well like it should
<sithlord48> kde is done very well
<sithlord48> is it perfect no . but i have not used a perfect DE ever.
<misterno> it's getting very close but still not up there with windows
<misterno> i dunno about mac cause i dont use it
<sithlord48> the best part is you don't like kde then you can install many other desktops
<sithlord48> you can even change the desktop on the fly when you log in
<sithlord48> oh iknow about mac too
<sithlord48> i have used mac os long time and windows and linux
<misterno> sithlord48 when desktop is really well done theres little reason to change it except tweak it of course
<sithlord48> somehow my school had all mac os 8 computers then osX later . and i do cross platform development so i mostly need to have a mac to test on . mac os is hard to run in VM
<sithlord48> you need to understand this about kde you are expected to change it to you liking.
<sithlord48> the default options are not always the ones i like
<sithlord48> for example i like dolphin to have back and up not back and foward in the toolbar
<misterno> that's tweaking
<misterno> and yes back up is considered by me also better
<misterno> but you could just have UP
<misterno> since back is already on the mouse
<sithlord48> i also like detail mode as the defalut.
<misterno> in 2015 we do have mice with back and forth buttons dont we?
<sithlord48> nope
<misterno> i must say detail mode disappointed me the most
<misterno> i use detail mode in windows almost exclusively
<misterno> and it's not up to par
<sithlord48> in dolphin you can use alt+ up/left/right to do up back and foward too .
<misterno> first windows have nice ability to remember certain views by recognizing folders type
<misterno> so it can recognize you have mostly video files in folder and turn the view to "video files view"
<misterno> or if you have mostly photos it will recognize it and turn the view to photo view
<misterno> then you can select if you want for each view to have thumbnails
<misterno> and otherwise i just use details mode
<misterno> but in details mode colums seem better done
<sithlord48> ok so when i do a new kde machine for me i set one folder how i like detail then i use view properties to set taht as defalut for new . and i just first time browsing change it .. for dirs like pictures i just use the apply only to child folders to apply the properties
<misterno> yes i would say it's decent alternative
<misterno> but if you have many pictures and many videos folders it can get annoying setting each one by hand
<sithlord48> i just goint to pictures once and set it as icons and the apply to current folder with children folders
<misterno> not to mention mp3 folder?
<misterno> how you sett that one
<misterno> see windows just recognizes it as audio folder
<misterno> and then i set it in details mode but this time with meta descriptors, album name length bitrate etc
<sithlord48> idk i just use amarok to manage my music
<sithlord48> i only see the music folder when i put new stuff in
<misterno> and dont have to manually do it every time i have new mp3 folder
<misterno> it just remembers
<misterno> these are all little things that add up and after a while you have high minimum standard
<misterno> that people who used windows are used to
<sithlord48> to be fair most xdg complient desktops do that kind of this path is where my this kind of data is
<misterno> that's another thing in linux
<misterno> theres always some other distro or whatever framework or i dunno what, that does something
<sithlord48> the deisgn choices are not made based on what new users are used to
<misterno> but what does that mean to average user?
<misterno> nothing
<misterno> it has to be setup in one distro
<sithlord48> no linux needs many distros
<sithlord48> one distro is bad.
<misterno> i think you missed my point
<sithlord48> linux is about choice
<misterno> here is one example of badly done GUI http://s9.postimg.org/ghlt9ikkf/screenshot_18.png
<sithlord48> you get to choose what you system runs
<misterno> i have added sources and it didnt update muon discover in the list with added sources
<misterno> so now i have to restart muon discover
<sithlord48> did you press the update button ?
<misterno> where do you see update button?
<sithlord48> idk but i can assure you there is an update sources button somewhere in muon discover.
<misterno> i just gave you a screenshot
<sithlord48> also for starters don't use muon discover you not gonna get you dbg packages it will only show gui programs
<misterno> but thats not even the point
<sithlord48> its mostly likley under the menu button
<misterno> properly coded GUI should update it
<misterno> automatically
<sithlord48> it does
<misterno> :P
<misterno> it clearly didnt for me
<sithlord48> why?
<misterno> i dont know why
<sithlord48> you can't see those packages in muon discover
<sithlord48> they are non gui packages
<misterno> i was talking about the list of sources you can see on screenshot
<sithlord48> install muon package manager
<misterno> i installed it yesterday
<misterno> but that's not the point
<sithlord48> so discover has a gui bug it still runs apt update
<misterno> the point is there are still glitches and inconsistencies all over desktop environments and applications
<sithlord48> when you cose tha tbos you should see it
<sithlord48> things like that are in ever os
<misterno> not as obvious and as often seen
<misterno> i see this type of glitches all the time in so many places
<misterno> not on windows
<sithlord48> yeah well your looking at an odd verson for kde ..
<misterno> mint had similar feel
<sithlord48> go use 14.04 with kde4 if you want polished
<misterno> i can also tell you countless inconsistencies how mouse clicking behavior works too
<sithlord48> 15.04 is the first distro to release with plasma5
<misterno> ok i get it
<sithlord48> yeah i never noticed any insconsistency with the mouse
<sithlord48> with a track pad its crazy the mouse works like a mouse
<misterno> first inconsistency, what makes a window movable by left click and drag?
<misterno> title bar right?
<sithlord48> depends on the window manager
<misterno> what do you mean
<sithlord48> and its window status but almost always alt click
<misterno> what do you mean by window manager
<sithlord48> the window manager managers the windows it minimizes them and lets yo move them and scale them
<misterno> are there many window managers in kubuntu 15.04 ?
<sithlord48> most windows you can click and drag around by its title bar
<sithlord48> not by defalut
<misterno> so why you even bring it up
<misterno> dude do you know what incosistency stands for
<sithlord48> becuse all windows managers dont act the same ?
<misterno> xD
<sithlord48> they are not all made for the same things and some people like different stuff your gonna find that alot in freesoftware
<misterno> inconsistency is what goes against expected behavior, is it not?
<misterno> universally, regardless of any manager
<TJ-> expected behaviour for one person isn't the same as for another. We don't use Windows as a base
<sithlord48> i was gonna say something similar
<misterno> but you do agree that is inconsistency?
<sithlord48> honestly when i do have to use windows i expect it to do somethings it doesn't and i find it harder to use then if i used it daily
<misterno> yes that is understandable
<TJ-> we have different window managers, desktop environments, etc., because a number of users didn't like the status quo and decided to create something that didn't exist
<sithlord48> its not expect to be the same
<misterno> but you guys missed the point
<misterno> lets go back to what inconsistensy is universally
<TJ-> No we don't... we reject the point ... Free software embraces diversity
<sithlord48> we have some programs that are very similar except for small things becuase you can fork it and make it your way and if others also use it they can add to it and it will take a life of its own
<misterno> there you go being defensive again
<sithlord48> noone is being defensive.
<TJ-> nothing defensive about it - it's a totally different ethos
<sithlord48> we are all about choice
<misterno> im asking you to define inconsistency
<misterno> as a word
<TJ-> Windows is often inconsistent too, has been since version 1.0
<sithlord48> dont like how that part works .. swapt itout for this part..
<misterno> universally
<misterno> and i will get you to the point later
<misterno> would you agree that inconsistency is behaving in multiple ways that are not expected, that diverge from some sort of standard?
<misterno> this doesn't have to be proper definition just for the sake of argument
<TJ-> consistency is *not* required across differing projects. If a single window manager altered how it managed window A compared to window B, without the user configuring that difference, that would be an inconsistency
<misterno> can we agree on definition what inconsistency is just for the sake of argument?
<misterno> so i can make my point?
<TJ-> the fact the KDE does things differently to Gnome, which does things differently to XFCE, LDE, etc, isn't inconsistent.
<misterno> you are missing the point
<misterno> lets talk about inconsistencies between height of basketball players
<misterno> how would you define word inconsistency
<misterno> ok forget about height lets talk about inconsistency of hitting 3 pointers in basketball
<misterno> how would you define word inconsistency
<misterno> how would you define word "consistent"
<misterno> silence xD
<misterno> see, you refuse to either agree or give me your definition of term so i can make my point, no wonder it is difficult discussing things with linux people :P
<TJ-> because this is a support channel and it is getting taken over by off-topic discussion; for this kind of discussion please use #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<misterno> we didn't interrupt anyone
<misterno> we didn't stop any conversation going
<misterno> and you were willing to discuss it till now
<misterno> but when i ask you for some clarity now suddenly it became support channel
<misterno> how convenient to avoid argumenting
<misterno> we can continue in off topic if you wish but i doubt you do
<bomber> Hi there. Can anyone help me with a login loop issue?
<misterno> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<misterno>  plasma-workspace-dbgsym : Depends: plasma-workspace-dbg (= 4:5.2.2-0ubuntu3) but 4:5.3.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1 is to be installed
<misterno> i wanna install it but some versions are not correct
<misterno> how do i fix this ?
<Smilex> Hey. I played a game that changed the resolution of my display, and now I can't change back to 1440x900. If I set it to that, the display just goes black
<AbuDhar> Smilex: too bad huh ? _D
<AbuDhar> :D
<Smilex> nvm, I could change it in nvidia settings
<AbuDhar> fine fine
<misterno> so do you think i should install beta plasma
<timmyface> hello
<timmyface> i have a questions regarding te 15.04 KDE release
<timmyface> can anyone help?
<timmyface> i guess not :(
<jubo2> don't ask to ask, just ask
<jubo2> 'tis irc
<timmyface> ok
<timmyface> how do i get the plasma-next sound applet for Kubuntu 15.04
<timmyface> i.e the application / audio switching widget
<timmyface> its essential for me
<timmyface> jubo2?
<jubo2> I dunno
<timmyface> i belive it is in 5.4 but Kubuntu is only @ 5.3 and mot of the good stuff comes in 5.4
<timmyface> like the app menu, audio switcher, etc...
<jubo2> I was just saying that ask your question and be prepared to wait a decent amount of time and someone who knows the answer might see it
<timmyface> so how do i get KDE 5.4 on Kubuntu would be a better question :D
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<timmyface> can anyone answer? is it just a ppa
<timmyface> i want kde 5.4 on kununtu 15.04
<soee> yuo would have to try to compile it by yourself
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.4
<soee> 5.4 maybe will land in backports after it is released to Wily
<soee> but not any time soon as 5.4 final will be released next week, than we need time to package it for Wily, than maybe backport
<timmyface> so about two to three weeks then for official ?
<timmyface> and why is it called Willy ?
<BluesKaj> Wily is 15.10 dev OS
<timmyface> ah ok
<timmyface> wily not willy
<timmyface> are there links to dev builds of kubuntu on the website
<soee> timmyface: thereare daly builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<soee> or you can try alpha: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-wily-alpha-2
<timmyface> nice
<timmyface> thanks
<timmyface> i shall take a look :D
<timmyface> so far 15.04 on the liveboot was really nice, probably the best.
<soee> yes, try in some virtual machine or live session from USB
<timmyface> i just need that audio switching
<timmyface> that one thing..
<soee> and whats wrng in 5.3 ?
<timmyface> i need the audio applet
<soee> it has pretty the same applet (kmix)
<timmyface> no
<soee> in 5.4 it is just ported to QML
<timmyface> its not the same
<soee> ah well maybe with some new functions :)
<timmyface> in 5.4 it has volume memory.
<timmyface> i could of sued for loss of hearing before :P  100% on HDMi, then switch to headphones ... 100%
<timmyface> it also has easy output switching, for hdmi / analogue
<timmyface> and application levels too
<soee> :)
<timmyface> withouth arsing around with kmix which always was a hideous solution
<timmyface> so yea.. if i get that the im happy.
<timmyface> for now, im going to try Manjaro KDE next 5.4 as it has those things.
<timmyface> thanks for the help BB people !
<soee> cu :)
<misterno> how would i go about installing 15.10 version?
<misterno> i presume it's just about adding beta repositories and doing dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> misterno: no , by internt the xommand is , sudo do-release-upgrade -d for dev OSs, or downld the image here, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<misterno> by dev you mean beta?
<BluesKaj> er command
<misterno> there are what 4 stages of releases?
<BluesKaj> the dailies are up to date
<misterno> i just want to make sure i dont go too far
<BluesKaj> as long as you can handle some instability ...not meant for work machines by any stretch
<misterno> let me find some info
<misterno> oh no i mixed it with main restricted universe and multiverse but those are something else
<BluesKaj> always research any releases first, then come in to the support and ask any questions you may have
<BluesKaj> misterno:  don't muck about with repos trying to mix and match , tha just leads to broken packages , dependencies and all kinds of unfixable problems
<misterno> i wasn't, i have kubuntu 15.04 with plasma 5.3.2 and was just thinking of trying 15.10 which i assume is next step and supposed to be something like beta
<misterno> when i say next step i mean next step in stability
<ikonia> how would it be stable
<BluesKaj> beta is next week
<ikonia> when it's not even in pre-release state
<ikonia> it couldn't be futher away from the next step in stability
<misterno> oh it's not beta yet?
<BluesKaj> nope
<ikonia> even if it was beta - how can you expect that to be stable
<misterno> i meant next step in less stability
<ikonia> next step ??
<misterno> then after that are even less stable releases?
<ikonia> no, it should get more stable
<ikonia> not less
<ikonia> do you understand a release cycle ?
<misterno> how can it get more stable if we are moving towards newer version?
<misterno> then it's less and less stable
<BluesKaj> I'm running 15.10 alpha2 and it's a bit crashy now and then on some aps , but nothing serious
<misterno> well 15.04 was crashing on me plasmashell
<BluesKaj> misterno:  the place to ask about 15.10 is in ubuntu+1 anyway, this is for officially released Kubuntus
<BluesKaj> aka #ubuntu+1
<misterno> what +1 stands for?
<BluesKaj> next dev OS
<BluesKaj> includes all flavours of ubuntu in pre release form
<misterno> alright thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<misterno> can i run 15.04 and upgrade just plasma
<misterno> to something more advanced
<misterno> 5.4.x?
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.4 will be released to 15.04 when it's ready and stable , in the meantime it's being tested on 15.10, so far it's quite barebones with bot a whole lot of changes
<BluesKaj> bot=not
<misterno> alright you persuaded me, im staying with 15.04 then
<misterno> im new to linux, so i was just curious
<misterno> im running it in VMs anyways
<BluesKaj> yeah it's going to take a while before it's ready
<BluesKaj> i prefer separate partitions
<misterno> i would eventually love to try it natively, just not yet i dont wanna mess my partitions up
<misterno> im sitting in ##windows a lot and so many people come after they tried to dual boot win + linux and mess booting
<BluesKaj> you only need 40-50-GB which givess plenty of headroom
<misterno> but i need to think about partitioning
<misterno> the way i do it i wouldnt mix win and linux at all, but rather install on separate physical disks
<misterno> no shared dual boot partition
<misterno> that way im absolutely safe
<BluesKaj> gparted live-media is a great partitioner IME , i use it a lot
<misterno> i never used it :)
<Doge> Im trying to install kubuntu 14
<Doge> I made usb stick with unetbootin
<BluesKaj> 14?
<Doge> i have whole ssd dedicated to it
<Doge> it installs fine
<Doge> but then it says it will reboot and nothing happens
<Doge> if i restart the computer tit ends up with black screen with some text and nothing happens
<BluesKaj> which 14, 14.04  or 14.10?
<Doge> 14.04.2
<Doge> downloading 15.04 now if that helps
<Doge> why does the iso file name say amd
<BluesKaj> 14.04 is LTS , 14.10 is EOL , and 15.04 is the latest official release...it all depends what you want . ususlly when you can't get a desktop the graphics driver needs updating/upgrading
<misterno> because it's 64bit
<Doge> I dont know what EOL or LTS mean.. Desktop shows fine when it is running from the USB stick.
<misterno> EOL = end of line, LTS = long term support
<BluesKaj> Doge:  did you update and upgrade the OS after installing?
<Doge> yes
<Doge> Should I try without internet connection?
<BluesKaj> est to have an internet connection , if possible
<BluesKaj> best
<Doge> elementary os installed and worked fine using same usb stick and unetbootin, but I didnt like it
<misterno>  lol neither did i
<misterno> i hated it
<misterno> then i tried mint and loved it then kubuntu and it's the most slickest linux distro i tried yet :)
<BluesKaj> think I may have tried it a while back , it did nothing for me
<misterno> it looks nice on screenshots but not very usable
<Doge> 15.04 unetbootin stick is ready will go try now on the other laptop to install it wish me luck
<misterno> btw what is difference between lubuntu and kubuntu, just DE?
<ikonia> yes
<misterno> then im sticking with plasma
<soee> oh you should :)
<Doge> when i boot from hd it says busybox
<Doge> what is that
<BluesKaj> Doge:  in the grub bootloader choose the recovery kernel
<Doge> it goes straight to busybox after i turn power on
<_deadmund> Is anybody here?
<deadmund> What is the difference between "raster" and "native" in the KDE desktop animations settings?
<arcetera> having trouble with clamtk
<arcetera> doesn't open through kickoff, running through yakuake gives me this error
<arcetera> https://ghostbin.com/paste/mvsuv
<lordievader> arcetera: Why are you running ClamAV?
<lordievader> Is this a server serving Windows computers?
<patrick__> hey
<patrick__> so I've got this problem when manually installing fglrx (the newest version from the AMD website)
<patrick__> the install seems to work fine (no errors), but after reboot I only get a black screen
<patrick__> can't even reach the text mode console via ctrl+alt+f1
<patrick__> I had to boot using the recovery mode and remove the driver via root shell
<mr-rich> My net activity is spiking ... how can I determing what is causing all this activity?
<mparillo_> My Systems Settings locale is US, but my printer interface seems to want to send A4. Any good places to check?
<mparillo_> Hmm, I fixed it by opening all the systems settings and closing them. Now I am getting garbage.
<mparillo_> Works, I can recommend an Epson WF-2630 for Linux
<Spogos> Hello - is there a panel/kde widget that will tell you your current desktop and highlight if there is activity on that desktop?
<wardred> Not sure if it shows you activity on that desktop, but in the current version of KDE if you add desktops you get a widget in the toolbar that shows which desktop you're currently in.
<wardred>  /toolbar/taskbar/
<Spogos> would that work with workspaces as well?
#kubuntu 2015-08-23
<teo_> o hai
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Roey> LegitFemale:  hi!
<Roey> lordievader:  hey!
<Roey> Good morning there!
<Roey> lordievader:  new customer
<LegitFemale> can anyone recommend mdadm build vs mdadm create? create adds superblocks to the drive, whereas build does not.... i am using LUKS and grub
<Roey> lordievader:  ^ that
<LegitFemale> Roey, much appreciated.
<lordievader> Build assembles an existing raid array, create creates a new one.
<Roey> https://serverfault.com/questions/347843/use-cases-for-mdadm-create-vs-mdadm-build
<LegitFemale> so... will the superblocks/raid cause any conflicts with LUKS?
<lordievader> LegitFemale: That depends, what are you doing precisely?
<LegitFemale> building a raid 1 with an existing grub / luks
<Roey> Well LUKS is the encryption layer, right?  http://jasonwryan.com/blog/2012/02/11/lvm/  <-- IIRC this talks about it
<Roey> about integrating LUKS on an mdadm-created array
<lordievader> LegitFemale: Did you unlock both luks volumes?
<LegitFemale> both? I haven't started the process yet. i have one drive that is in use now and one drive that is completely formatted
<lordievader> By the by, I'd do it the other way around. Luks on mdadm instead of mdadm on luks.
<LegitFemale> that would be ideal
<lordievader> How does your one disk look like now?
<lordievader> (In allhonesty I'd ditch mdraid all together and go with LVM, but that is me)
<LegitFemale>  /boot, one LUKS volume (LVM inside), one truecrypt partition.
<lordievader> Hmm, yes. I'd start out fresh.
<LegitFemale> ... is there any option not to?
<lordievader> Well I suppose you can create a partial raid on the empty disk then transfer everything over to it and restore the raid.
<lordievader> Or you let lvm do all the raid stuff ;)
<LegitFemale> i shall research these options
<LegitFemale> so... in the simplest sense, I would create a partial md on my formatted drive, then from a (for example) USB live disk, I would copy the partitions from my existing disk to the partial md disk, re-create grub, and then I am good?
<LegitFemale> oops, then I would boot from my partial md disk, ensure everything is good, then assemble the raid1
<lordievader> That is not the simplest, the simplest is either using lvm or starting from scratch. This can be quite troublesome.
<lordievader> LegitFemale: I'd make sure you have a backup before you start any of this.
<LegitFemale> if i was using an out-of-the-box setup that didn't have loads of custom scripts and data scatted throughout, then yeah, starting from scratch would be easier
<LegitFemale> i don't think i understand the lvm option though - how is that not starting from scratch?
<lordievader> LegitFemale: You already have lvm setup. You can simply add a disk and tell it to convert lv's to raid1.
<lordievader> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LVM#Mirroring_.28RAID1.29
<LegitFemale> my lvm is within luks though
<lordievader> Are you using 15.04 by any chance?
<mariano> Is it possible to install the newest stable versions of kde apps (i.e. okular 0.22) on xubuntu 14.04?
<misterno> do you guys find transparency somewhat annoying
<misterno> i gave that effect quite some time to get used to and still cant
 * lordievader loves transparency, a pure black terminal is boring.
<misterno> i meant transparency effect when moving windows, which is default effect in 15.04
<MoonUnit`> don't mind the transparency
<misterno> im not sure if it's same with ubuntu since i only tried kubuntu so far but these oxygen fonts seem too narror and tiny
<misterno> and not very readable as set by default on the level of whole OS
<misterno> so for example in firefox very many elements that rely on OS fonts now seem quite tiny and not very readable
<lordievader> Use something else ;)
<misterno> im looking into it
<misterno> have to figure out what is all that needs changing
<misterno> or perhaps it would be better to try and find complete themes
<AbuDhar> xD
<AbuDhar> you can find many themes
<misterno> do you install new fonts ?
<misterno> themes are somewhat unclear to me
<misterno> theres a lot of "settings" around the system
<misterno> im not sure in understand what is "Look and feel" tab for under Workspace themes setting in system appearance settings
<misterno> also it's not clear to me yet what are the distinctions between various themes, is there one all-encompassing theme or not
<LegitFemale> hello my good friends   --- if i paste this into terminal and hit enter, right now -- what will happen? sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --metadata=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<Toolbox> LegitFemale: Are you trying to set up a RAID array?
<LjL-Alps> ikonia: the above seems slightly suspect
<LegitFemale> Toolbox, yeah, without destroying the data on sda, except the location of the superblock/metadata of course
<LegitFemale> alright, don't worry about it. cross posted to six channels and it has been resolved.
<lordievader> LegitFemale: You do know crossposting is frowned upon?
<lordievader> If not, it is frowned upon.
<misterno> hmm it seems repositories are added in few different ways and also it seems they are differently stored on disk
<LegitFemale> thanks lordievader. jelly in ##linux and ##debian, as well as svetlana in ##linux and ##topchat have also informed me of this taboo.
<misterno> at first i thought repositories are added in few different ways but still stored identically on disk
<LegitFemale> lordievader, so... if I was enter that command into terminal... what WOULD happen? nothing? would it just spit out an error? the command really doesn't identify which disk is the source disk, and sda is mounted, so it couldn't be formatted.......
<lordievader> LegitFemale: I hope for you it stops with the error saying there is data on the disk. Else it'll wipe both disks.
<LegitFemale> well...
<LegitFemale> i'm not going to do that, i'm going to do what we discussed, which is to create a broken raid and then expand it
<LegitFemale> but, instead of doing it on a formatted drive (or using an lvm), i'm going to backup my sda (dd unmounted of course) and then see if I can create a broken raid while it is mounted, shut down, and see if it boots, then expand
<misterno> what raid type you going for
<LegitFemale> because i like to test things :)
<LegitFemale> raid 1
<lordievader> LegitFemale: Your command does not create a degraded raid.
<LegitFemale> lordievader, i know. i will work on modifying my command now.
 * LegitFemale types man mdadm into terminal
<LegitFemale> not sure if it is this simple... still reading. 	mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --metadata=1 --raid-devices=1 /dev/sdb
<lordievader> LegitFemale: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_a_single_drive_system_to_RAID
<misterno> what does it mean when checkboxes are only half checked http://s9.postimg.org/9yxkabxr3/screenshot_24.png
<misterno> also does blur desktop effect work for you?
<LegitFemale> lordievader, much appreciated. this guide will be perfect.
 * LegitFemale hugs lordievader, kisses him on the lips, and smiles as she stares deeply into lordievader's eyes.
<lordievader> Err, what just happened....
 * lordievader stares in disbelief
<misterno> you became a father
<lordievader> I hope not.
<misterno> many sites use verdana font, which is windows font while fallback in kubuntu is often on arial
<misterno> this affects readability
<lordievader> misterno: You can configure all that to your likeing.
<misterno> that's a given
<misterno> the trick is now spending time and figuring out solution that is decently acceptable
<misterno> too much configuratbility needed to get to where you wanna be and you are in troubles of spending time configuring things rather than using them
<misterno> which is why it's important to have quality defaults
<lordievader> The likeing of defaults are heavily subjective.
<misterno> it doesn't matter since they are there
<misterno> and standards and expectations do exist
<misterno> no matter how impossible or hard to be precisely defined
<lordievader> At least here you can change them without too much effort.
<misterno> what do you mean by "here"
<misterno> what would be "there" ?
<lordievader> Linux.
<misterno> lol
<lordievader> Or Linux distro's, however you want it.
<misterno> you guys are so stuck into us vs them ideology
<lordievader> No, I'm not.
<misterno> for no reason you introduced it now
<misterno> :)
<lordievader> I'm pointing out differences.
<misterno> for what reason?
<lordievader> Do I need one?
<misterno> yeah, generaly we speak with reasons and don't utter words mindlessly out of our mouths :)
<misterno> do you understand the nuance of setting up fonts to show as close to as expected in webpages?
<lordievader> What?
<misterno> it's not as simple as it might seem at first look, like changing a resolution of desktop
<misterno> webpages usually use sets of fonts to display elements on them
<misterno> different OSes have different font families
<misterno> so what devs do is they use multiple fallbacks in case one font is missing or doesn't exist, then there is a fall back to suitable other font
<lordievader> If websites care that much about their fonts they can add the fonts to the websites.
<misterno> this way they cover wide range of OSes
<lordievader> Anyhow this is getting rather offtopic, shall we move to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<misterno> i dont think this is a time to be prescriptive about how webpages should be developed
<misterno> rather im being descriptive about how things are
<misterno> well it's somewhat on topic
<misterno> since im using kubuntu and have to figure out a way to set this in more acceptable fashion
<lordievader> It has nothing to do with Kubuntu support. Thus it is offtopic.
<misterno> how do you define kubuntu support then?
<lordievader> If you want to continue the discussion join #kubuntu-offtopic.
<lordievader> Supporting people with problems they might have with the Kubuntu distro.
<misterno> aren't fonts distributed in distro part of what Kubuntu distro is?
<lordievader> Yes. But whatever the default may be is and wether that is correct or not does not fall under support.
<lordievader> If you want to continue this discussion join #kubuntu-offtopic. I will not continue it here.
<misterno> but isn't part of support trying to help users resolve their individual issues and needs that are related to Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ikonia> LjL-Alps: sorry - was away from keyboard, what's up ?
<LjL-Alps> ikonia: nevermind, LegitFemale had posted a command line that seemed at least suspicious, but i couldn't interpret it
<ikonia> understood
<BluesKaj> so legitfemale may not be posting legit commands
<ikonia> it's ok
<ikonia> it's a valid raid command, probably better using assemble or build rather than create
<BluesKaj> ikonia:  how do i get ris of unwanted ramdisk ? My son recommended it , but i don't think I need it
<AbuDhar> unwanted ramdisk?
<AbuDhar> :S
<BluesKaj> sudo fdisk -l shows 15 /dev/ram*s
<BluesKaj> like so: Disk /dev/ram15: 64 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors
<lordievader> BluesKaj: As in the counterpart of tmpfs?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: ramdisk ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: in what respect ?
<ikonia> you just mounted on ?
<BluesKaj> ikonia:  I'm not sure what he did, and googling "deleting ramdisk " doesn't find anything useful, only temporary umounts etc
<ikonia> just mount it
<ikonia> if it's a file - delete it, if it's a ram disk, it will remove when you unmount it
<lordievader> BluesKaj: How does your fstab look?
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  fstab is ordinary, nothing new there, but I did unmount the /dev/ram*
<lordievader> Ok, then they are not what I think they are.
<BluesKaj> ikonia:  yes but it must cached to startuo at boot , because I see /dev mounting in the bootscreen and it's taking 90 extra secs to boot
<ikonia> BluesKaj: is it mounted now ?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> idid a: sudo umount -t tmpfs tmpfs /dev/ram*
<BluesKaj> umounted 15 /dev/rams
<BluesKaj> or 16 actaually including /dev/ram0
<BluesKaj> but it remounts at bootup ,. I thought clearing the ram cache might work, but there must be a command /script  in systemctl telling the ramdisk to load/mount at boot
<BluesKaj> that's what i want to get rid of
<ikonia> tmpfs shouldn't re-mount unless it's in the fstab
<ikonia> or in an init script
<BluesKaj> sudo systemctl -l  ,shows this : sys-devices-virtual-block-ram0.device
<Dragnslcr> I don't have that listed by systemctl
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr: did you install ramdisk?
<zinhar> aa
<zinhar> iea
<zinhar> hi
<zinhar> .
<Voyage> HI
<Voyage> How to calibrate display? Can someone please help me fix the brightness and contrast of my lcd. I really am pissed. (our of 100 I guess) what are the optimal values for long time usage.
<Stalwatr> http://random-musings.org/whoa5.txt
<Stalwatr> Enjoy ^
<misterno> oh you started at 1 and figured it out at 5? :)
<Voyage> can anyone one tell me their brightness and contrast values of their lcd (our of 100)?
<misterno> 100 on my monitor
<misterno> for brightness
<misterno> contrast is at 65
<misterno> oh i just learned how to make Dolphin open files with root access
<misterno> or folders
<Voyage> hm
<Voyage> misterno,  thanks
<misterno> why did you ask
<AEL-H> Does ubuntu have something similar to the 'host' command? It is not available on ubuntu 12.04
<misterno> what does it do
<LjL-Alps> i don't know, but surely you could just install it
<misterno> my kubuntu has host command by default, i didnt install it
<misterno> v15.04
<misterno> with backports updates
<Voyage> to get an idea
<misterno> you surely know that data you get that way is so arbitrary that is almost useless?
<Voyage> hm
<misterno> do i have to pay attention when some package/update/feature for application/etc downloaded from internet says ... for kde 4?
<misterno> im not sure i know enough about how applications work
<misterno> im assuming applications are making calls to draw window and window elements from specific framework/desktop environment?
<mattie_> hello!
<mattie_> eh, anyone here?
<soee> :)
<a_> hey guys. i am at the moment downloading kubuntu (14.04 lts). would you say that kde5 is stable and mature enough by now?
<Finetundra__> Kde 5 isn't in 14.04
<a_> or should i go with kde4? if i should go with 4, how is it possible (if at all) to download 14.04 lts with it
<a_> oh
<a_> Finetundra__, what is in 14.04? 4?
<Finetundra__> Yeah
<bprompt> a_:     kde4 IIRC has 4.13
<a_> ok, guys. thanks
<a_> bprompt, wow, you are everywhere
<a_> windows didn't work.. it crashes after the updates and the drivers are not working properly, i am back with linux
<bprompt> ohh yes, the windowsupdate stuff
<bprompt> a_:    win7 right?
<a_> bprompt, yes
<bprompt> a_:     hmm windowsupdate   I turn that stuff off right after a install, IMO is more hassle than help =)
<a_> bprompt, :P
<bprompt> a_:    and when needing a driver, I simply get it from the OEM, or the chipset maker
<a_> bprompt, yeah, got the drivers from the HP site, still it didnt work properly. maybe it has to do because my laptop is uefi
<bprompt> a_:    I'm not saying windowsupdate is bad, just that it marks every single update as "critical" or "important" in some way, when it actually depends on what the OS is being used for
<a_> bprompt, ok
<bprompt> a_:     what drivers were you missing anyway?
<a_> bprompt, no drivers were missing, they just wouldnt work properly
<a_> it was like i never installed them
<bprompt> a_:    hmm not sure I follow that, the drivers were there... but?   which ones?
<a_> bprompt, all of them. i used HP's assistant software that installed them
<bprompt> a_:     why didn't you just install them manually?   download them from the HP site and install them
<a_> bprompt, when it didn't work, i formatted and did that, i installed them manually getting the right ones from the site, but the graphics didnt work properly
<valorie> misterno: very bad idea to open files in your /home with sudo /root
<valorie> you will mess up your permissions
<misterno> what you mean
<misterno> how will i mess up permissions?
<misterno> you need to explain more
<misterno> maybe you dont understand my intentions
<valorie> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<valorie> misterno: ^^^
<misterno> oh god
<misterno> valorie plz
<valorie> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> basic stuff
<misterno> are you refering to me asking how to install rootactions ?
<bprompt> a_:     well...  so, all drivers worked, but video?
<a_> bprompt, that's what it seemed like
<bprompt> a_:    so, get the drivers from the chipset maker then, intel or nvidia or amd
<bprompt> or whoever else
<valorie> misterno: I'm saying that unless the system itself prompts you to put in your password, you should avoid running as root and/or sudo
<a_> bprompt, got tired of working with it, now i am back with linux, i will just use wine because at uni we use windows software mostly
<valorie> and if you have done so, you may need to chown your home
<bprompt> a_:   hmm k :P
<misterno> valorie does that apply to editing txt files as root?
<valorie> depends on where they are
<valorie> in your home, certainly
<misterno> why it depends where they are?
<valorie> because you are the owner of all the files in your /home
<valorie> or you should be
<misterno> and what happens when i open txt file as root to edit?
<valorie> if you edit or create one in your /home as root, it will be owned by root
<valorie> you can fix it by `chown -R owner:owner ~/
<misterno> ok so you thought i would like to install rootactions to edit files in home as root that i already own ?
<valorie> if it returns nothing, everything was fine
<valorie> where owner=youruser
<misterno> it's it more sensible to think i would like to install root actions to edit files that require root access? :)
<valorie> you would be amazed how often people use sudo dolphin in their /home
<valorie> especially for settings
<misterno> oh im sure ill make a mistake here and there and thanks for jumping to try to give me example of how i might mess up :D
<misterno> but you need to be more clear in what you assume my intentions are
<misterno> so that i can tell you what they are
<valorie> I do not mean to offend and assume that you don't know what you're doing
<misterno> i want to snoop around root
<misterno> and there are some files that require root
<valorie> but there are many people here who are beginners
<misterno> so instead of going to console and opening from there
<valorie> yes, many of them
<misterno> why not open as root with right click from dolphin?
<valorie> as I said, depends on where you are
<misterno> but why on earth would i be opening as root in my home?
<misterno> when i can just open files with a click
<valorie> dot files are usually just text, and can be edited
<valorie> fun reading at times
<valorie> bbiam
<misterno> i dont know but i thought it would be handy to have these root actions in right click :)
<misterno> i just have to figure out how to install it in service menus
<misterno> because dolphin has option to download services but it's downloading old version and it isnt installing properly
<misterno> now i downloaded newer version but must figure out how to install :D
<misterno> just to be clear, opening txt file as root doesnt change permissions right? it's saving file as root?
<valorie> misterno: yes
<misterno> valorie so can you help me figure out how to install this
<misterno> so .sh files are installation files?
<misterno> i dont get where is dolphin fetching these files from
<misterno> and why i cant find it in repositories
<unascribed> I've started having strange flickering issues on Kubuntu CI Weekly Unstable - whenever I minimize a window or a new window pops up, the entire desktop flickers. Disabling the "Blur" effect fixes it, but I'd prefer to leave it on.
<unascribed> This happened after I attempted to update to Daily, but it broke *everything*, so I rolled back to Weekly using ppa-purge
<unascribed> any ideas, or should I just turn off Blur and call it good?
<unascribed> I'm going to be minimizing my client, if anyone has any ideas on how to fix this ping me so I notice
<misterno> valorie here is perfect example why i want rootactions, trying to install root actions i need to copy a file to /usr/bin and cant in dolphin
<misterno> using root actions would probably allow me to copy with root privs
<a_> guys, how do i add a new language on kde 4 (i mean keyboard layout)
<a_> i added the language on locales
<a_> ow what
<unascribed> well, it would appear the flickering was my monitor giving up on life
<unascribed> :/
<unascribed> keeps saying "Wrong Cable, please use a Dual Link DVI cable" and half the image is glitching in and out while it randomly restarts
<unascribed> Unplugged it and plugged it back in, and it won't turn back on
<a_> never mind i figured out
#kubuntu 2016-08-22
<zztopless> Offcial support, sweet.  Can I book someone to come around this afternoon?
<zztopless> Hilariousness aside, I was hoping someone here might have had some luck getting 16.04 to function as well with two monitors (in terms of pbeing able to hit the cycle monitor button any time, on ether one and have it just work)
<zztopless> at the moment, from the bits and peices I've been experimenting with, I can't even get one monitor full screeb :/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> That's odd, are you on 16.04 with back ports?
<zztopless> no
<zztopless> just the deault repos, only think I've touched in that area is changed the main repo to a local mirror, as 8MB/sec beats 500KB/sec
<zztopless> TO at least get back to where I was 12 houurs ago, other than a reinstallation, what packages would I need to remove or remove and install to achieve the same thing?   plasma-desktop seems a no brainer with vm tooks
<zztopless> *tools
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> reinstall?
<zztopless> lol, Im tired enough that I was wondring hwo two people got together on the one line and spoke to me
<zztopless> yeah, you're right, it's 5 minutes installed off the iso on  a ram drive to a small virtual drive on my hdd... but... magic bullet?
<zztopless> what is you're opinion on vmware's guest tools vs open vm tools?  They never worked that well for me in the past and my short forey into using them earlier today seemed to have no impact
<zztopless> I manged to edit that file too so I can install it with -d despite needing to say no to the first question (the one that tells you open vm tools is better, will provide oral sex etc)
<mparillo> I run kubuntu as a vmware guest. I always sudo apt install open-vm-tools-desktop on the guest.
<zztopless> and you can go full screen and use the clycle monitor button with the secon monitor?
<zztopless> It's very handy for me to be able to close on monitor if there's somethign on the host on that screen I need to see
<mparillo> I can go full screen, and I can extend the Kubuntu guest across the laptop and external monitor.
<zztopless> it workd so well and was fast
<zztopless> if you treat them as two monitors though, can you use the cycle button?
<mparillo> But usually I go kubuntu guest on my external monitor and win7 host on the laptop.
<zztopless> fair enough
<mparillo> I do not know how to use the cycle button. So when I have two monitors running the Kubuntu desk it acts as one big monitor, and I simply slide the mouse across.
<zztopless> I can see the value for some situaions in extending, but this is for my home workstation
<zztopless> I run windows 10 host, something ubuntun based with a kde desktop as a guest (kubuntu, mint kde being two to main ones i've gone backa nd forward between)
<zztopless> yeah I can do that too, but if you maximised a program, would it maximise over both screens?
<mparillo> By default no
<zztopless> then it's probably the same setup as me
<zztopless> the button is small (I don't htink it's on player, just workstation too)
<mparillo> So even when you extend the guest to two screens, then maximise only is to one screen.
<zztopless> it actually snaps to one
<mparillo> But, if you do not maximize, you can stretch it across two screens, IIRC.
<zztopless> virtualbox can let you minimise two screens seperately
<zztopless> but that has downsides too, as does other areas of virtualbox
<zztopless> yeah, you can
<mparillo> But my usual case would be to have something (IRC, terminal, editor) in one screen and the output (say a web page) on the other.
<zztopless> there is a way to naje kubuntu see it as one monitor too, but it would be a pain
<zztopless> yeah, me too
<zztopless> but I used windows for some things (Skype for work, outlook etc) and of course anything resource intensive that it can't run abracted away from the cpu/gpu (yes the odd game :P)
<zztopless> I'm really liking how much kubuntu has improved since the 15 (and kde 5) launch. I'd like to make it my dailer vm, but gotta sort this out
<zztopless> does anyone know if bother to change which repo mittor is used in the muon app from the installation live version of the os, does that mean the downloads done during installation should go through it, ir does the read only nature of the installation disk make that not possible?
<zztopless> *matter
<zztopless> i stuppose netstat during installation will answer that
<mparillo> The ISO is read only, but as I understand it, while it is running, it is running in memory. That means you can, for example, install software, change configs, etc. You just loose it every reboot. Which makes it perfect for one of my use cases: Home Banking.
<mparillo> lose it.
<mparillo> Good night all.
<zztopless> thanks, that was my hope
<zztopless> night (well good midday here)
<zztopless> I mean live OSs wouldn't function if they couldn't use memory that way short term
<zztopless> Although I suppose it's the volume of data that can eb stored that's the limited factor, now time
<dubis> Hello, Where Can I find java extension for Kdevelopp ???
<dubis> I tried to download it with extention installer but it seems jamed since 10 minuts
<valorie> dubis: please ask in #kdevelop
<dubis> Thanks valorie I 'm afraid they told me why java?
<valorie> heh
<valorie> well, there are java IDEs if you insist on java
<valorie> use the right tool for the job, I suppose
<nadim> morning
<nadim> I'll ask again, zef core dumps with the latest p6, build from git, and panda can't find Shell::Command. install is on a brand new box.
<nadim> oops, wrong channel
<Naaish> #sudo apt
<DerRedinator> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<hazamonzo_> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi hazamonzo_
<BluesKaj> ahh more coffee...
<hazamonzo_> Funday Mondays!
<BluesKaj> yeah well, they used to be "fun" , but since retirement one day is pretty much the same as the next in that sense
<discovered> How i hide all application from the panel that is running in a Virtual Desktop?
<discovered> got
<discovered> it
<user|6672> Hello
<acheronuk> user|6672: Hi
<claycorn> hello
<Dr_Coke> Does anybody know why mozilla thunderbird can't connect to hotmail or gmail
<Dr_Coke> It keeps telling wrong username or password but I am sure they are correct
<Dr_Coke> I would use the Kmail but it doesn't work either for google
<valorie> Dr_Coke: I believe you have to allow it on the Google side
<valorie> for security reasons
<valorie> from googling:
<valorie> Here are the steps:
<valorie> Log into your Gmail account.
<valorie> Click the gear icon at the top right, then choose Settings.
<valorie> Click Forwarding and POP/IMAP to bring up the POP and IMAP settings.
<valorie> Click Enable IMAP.
<valorie> Click Save Changes.
<valorie> that was about using in Outlook but I believe it is the same for any other application using Gmail
<Dr_Coke> Thanks valorie
<Dr_Coke> I think I did that a long time ago though
<Dr_Coke> I will try it though
<Dr_Coke> but thunderbird won't work at all now
<Dr_Coke> with hotmail and gmail
<valorie> well, tbird isn't our application
<valorie> we release KDE stuff for the most part
<valorie> libreoffice and FF being exceptions right now
<valorie> that said, more specific help: https://support.google.com/mail/troubleshooter/1668960?hl=en
 * valorie goes afk
<Dr_Coke> Hey valorie I enabled less secure apps
<Dr_Coke> in gmail
<Dr_Coke> I couldn't find where to do it but it gave me a link and I enabled it and now Kmail is working with gmail
<valorie> great!
<valorie> really away....
<Dr_Coke> I just can't figure out what to do with thunderbird though
<Magkneetoe> anyone using a dock-like thing for apps on lubuntu?
#kubuntu 2016-08-23
<momoe> **A wild momoe appears!!**
<momoe> Question time: I have a bunch of .zip files I'd like to rename to .cbz can anyone suggest an solution to this?
<momoe> in Kubuntu, I'm guessing it could be a Konsole command?
<Unit193> `rename -v 's/.zip/.cbz/g' *.zip`
<momoe> ty @Unit193, I'll give that a try
<Unit193> You can use more anchoring if needed.
<momoe> anchoring? Sry I'm a little novice at the term
<BadAtProgramming> Is it possible to take an hd of a laptop with kubuntu on it and pop it into another different laptop and expect it work?
<BadAtProgramming> or do I need a repair disk
<mrsidemudia> Are the computers of the same make ?
<Malcolm> oh
<Malcolm> ;p
<ryu0> anyone know if kubuntu's kde5 packages have finally stabilized? it seems as if i get mysterious segmentation faults in some packages while i was trying it out recently.
<Quantos> I want to know how to disable KUbuntu from looking for or trying to use my nonexistent swap file
<valorie> ryu0: I'm running 16.10 and it has been extremely stable
<ryu0> valorie: i said 16.04 though
<ryu0> err
<ryu0> nvm
<valorie> my travel laptop which runs 16.04 is also extremely stable, although I've not worked it as hard
<ryu0> perhaps hardware specific glitches then...
<konrados> Morning :)
<konrados> When I came to work, I saw my PC is ON, I usually hibernate it, how can I check easily, whether I did it or not? Or remember there is some log file which can tell me this, but I can't recall its name.
<konrados> *I remember there is some...
<hateball> konrados: "last"
<hateball> that shows session starts, not sure if you can tell from that
<konrados> hateball, why isn't this chronological: https://gist.github.com/konrados/d677b26b26e3167bce9816ba7e9a5a25 ?
<konrados> OK, nvm, it is :)
<konrados> Thanks hateball :)
<konrados> No, not nvm, where is today's day? I've just logged in...
<konrados> And we have Tuesday today, right, hateball ? :)
<Quantos> I want to know how to disable KUbuntu from looking for or trying to use my nonexistent swap file
<hateball> konrados: At least I have tuesday
<hateball> Quantos: Do you have entries for swap in /etc/fstab ?
<konrados> So why is it missing, hateball? It starts from Monday.
<Quantos> Umm, that I'm not sure about hateball
<Quantos> Would I be better off just recreating a swap partition hateball?
<Quantos> And using swappiness?
<Quantos> hateball, I'm in the /etc/fstab what am I looking for?
<hateball> konrados: well you probably havent made any new sessions today? open a terminal and run bash, or switch to a tty and log in, that should make a new one
<konrados> sec...
<hateball> konrados: and since you have sessions since thursday still logged in, that seems like the machine hasnt been shut down at least. but I also dont use suspend so I dunno how it adds itself
<hateball> Quantos: well do you have any line related to swap? Feel free to pastebin the contents
<hateball> Quantos: I personally dont use swap at all, but some think you should have at least a small swap space
<Quantos> Yeah, I'm just going to resize it down to 2GB and reset the swappiness
<Quantos> The pros and cons make that a safe bet at least
<konrados> I ran the terminal, logged in as sudo, logged out, still nothing, hateball :) Isn't there any other way?
<hateball> konrados: well there is /var/log/auth.log
<hateball> Quantos: you only really need it if you dont have much RAM, and it is needed if you intend to hibernate
<Quantos> Nah, I don't hibernate and RAM is cheap
<konrados> hateball, is this normal: https://gist.github.com/konrados/b67f6b391002b94dd7ee72038f6ca238 logging in/out every n minutes. I didn't do that, really... something's wroing here imho...
<hateball> konrados: got any cron jobs running every minute?
<konrados> hateball, no I have a cron running every morning (once).
<konrados> Unless, someone in the office is making fun of me, and when I was not logged out they did something :) sec...
<konrados> hateball, this is my cron.daily dir, I had no idea I have so many of them, is this normal: https://gist.github.com/konrados/4dc982af6fa0aac087af4ed438d6f01a ?
<hateball> konrados: sure, depends what services you have obviously :)
<konrados> hateball, OK, although I only have apache/mysql/php I don't remember installing anything else, except for some "usual" soft for development.
<adrenalinos> LO everybody! :-)*  ... I'm 14.04, How (the Hell!) do I UpGrade to 16.04? (!!??! trying with software manager didn't hit!) .. ???
<hateball> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<hateball> adrenalinos: If you are comfortable with the commandline, open a terminal and run "sudo do-release-upgrade" and follow the prompts
<adrenalinos> oops! trying "sudo do-release-upgrade" I get a lot of "Err" ! ... -> ?
<hateball> !paste | adrenalinos
<ubottu> adrenalinos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adrenalinos> .. ok .. it's going through ... .. will see... ;-)
<jorgebueno> hi all
<jorgebueno> I have problems detecting the second monitor. I have a Radeon HD 8570 and kubuntu 16.04 . Any idea?
<soee> jorgebueno: it doe snot work at all ?
<soee> do you have some propriety driver or open source ?
<adrenalinos> "lightdm" or "sddm"? .. what the difference?
<adrenalinos> ( as X server)
<soee> adrenalinos: different login managers
<hateball_> adrenalinos: use sddm with kubuntu
<soee> http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/display_managers_finale
<adrenalinos> sddm, ok! thanks! :)
<adrenalinos> it's running.. .taking a while! :) ...
<jorgebueno> soee: Not working and not appear in the screens. I have open sourse driver. I was looking for propietary drivers in order to solve the problem but no driver for 16.04 yet.
<soee> jorgebueno: how is th external screen connected ?
<adrenalinos> Oops!?.. I just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04... well done! :) .. BUT I get fuzzy caracters in widows! .. how do I tune that?
<hateball> adrenalinos: A screenshot would help
<adrenalinos> how do I paste a screenshot?
<hateball> !screenshot | adrenalinos
<ubottu> adrenalinos: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<adrenalinos> seems that unactivating "animation" solve the problem!.. for now! :)
<jorgebueno> soee: DVI
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lauro> ola
<BluesKaj> Hey lauro
<lauro> Hey...what's up?
<BluesKaj> morning coffee here, and you?
<lauro> Morning coffee at the work already.
<BluesKaj> right
<hateball> hmmm, I am trying out plasma-workspace-wayland on 16.04, seems to not care much for my usual keyboard configuration
<hateball> as I am stuck with english layout instead of my desired swedish one
<hateball> under X there is setxkbmap, but I have no idea what to use under wayland
<BluesKaj> hateball, just installed plasma-workspace-wayland on 16.10 ,but I don't see much difference. Haven't tried it on 16.04 yet tho.
<discovered> hi guys
<BluesKaj> hey discovered
<discovered> I am trying to make package of Latest Oracle JDK using make-jpkg. But it does not work.
<discovered> This is the error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23081609/
<BluesKaj> discovered, perhaps a java chat would be a better place to ask
<discovered> hmm
<discovered> going there
<discovered> Anyone using skype on L/Ubuntu
<discovered> ?
<soee> discovered: yes, sometimes
<CQ> hello, I just installed kubuntu, rebooted, and now all I get is the command prompt... any ideas??
<CQ> ah... alt-f8 (or f7?) got me to the login...
<chcknrub> are u using nvidia card?
<CQ> no, just onboard video.
<CQ> ...and the machine spontaneously reboots
<mparillo> I have used Skype on Kubuntu, following these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype But not with the newer beta from Microsoft. I have read that the newer version cannot connect with the older one.
<mgolden_> CQ: can you tell us more about the machine?
<CQ> mgolden_: I figured it out. It's somewhere between horrible and funny ;)
<CQ> I have a Mobo with 6 SATA connections, and had cables on all of them. When I had my old HDD attached, the termination was apparently enough. When I just had the SSD attached, the reboots happened, so probably the termination wasn't enough. I unplugged all unused SATA cables, and voila, it boots.
<CQ> That's almost worth a blog post... cost me an afternoon to figure that out.
<CQ> and yes, I have an electrical engineering degree ;)
<Dr_Coke> How do I change my single click on desktop and in my file manager to double click
<mgolden_> CQ: Wow.
<mgolden_> Dr_Coke: Look in system settings, it's under Input Devices > Mouse
<mixxit> hi
<mixxit> i have a few questions as a new kubuntu user
<Dr_Coke> Yeah thanks
<Dr_Coke> I found it
<mgolden_> mixxit: shoot
<mixxit> ok first up is firefox when i drag a tab out it doesnt do anything
<mixxit> i see the shadow appear as if its going to drag out but it doesnt
<mgolden_> It creates a new window for me if I drop it out of th browser.
<mgolden_> You on 16.04 or 14.04?
<mixxit> im on xenial
<mixxit> 14.06.1
<mixxit> 16.04.1
<mixxit> firefox 48.0
<mgolden_> I don't have it in front of me.
<mgolden_> I believe you can drag tabs around in 16.04.1
<mixxit> if i drag the tab out and drop it onto itself it will pop out
<mixxit> but when i drag to a blank area of the desktop it doenst
<mgolden_> I can't check 16.04 right now.  At work I have 14.04
<mixxit> ok well i will look more into that one
<mixxit> my next problem is my laptops fn keys dont work
<mixxit> my audio ones do but my screen brightness dont
<mgolden_> That depends on the particular machine
<mgolden_> You can use the control in the system tray
<mixxit> its a gp62 6qf msi
<mgolden_> I suspect you could set it up if you figure out the codes being sent
<mgolden_> I have never done it
<mixxit> ok
<mixxit> also my windows key i expected to open the K menu
<mixxit> but it doesnt, any idea how i can get that doing that?
<mgolden_> Look in system settings, shortcuts and gestures
<mparillo> I think the official KDE answer under X-windows is you cannot; only as part of a key chord. But, if you do not mind losing upstream support, you can try ksuperkey
<mgolden_> In 14.04 there's a setting for Global Keyboard Shortcuts, and there's an action for Activate Application Launcher Menu Widget
<mixxit> yeah im there now but when i select windows button it shows as the 'meta' hey but resets when i release the windows key
<mgolden_> it's in Plasma Desktop Shell
<mixxit> key*
<mgolden_> You hit Windows (AKA Meta) then type a letter
<mgolden_> Meta is a modifier
<mixxit> damn
<mgolden_> It looks like the right windows key isn't a meta
<mparillo> I set mine to <alt>F1, which is pretty common in KDE land.
<mparillo> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=89&t=39073
<mparillo> https://launchpad.net/~mehanik/+archive/ubuntu/ksuperkey
<mixxit> oh cool
<mparillo> But be careful. Upstream does not like ksuperkey, so if you experience any strangeness, you are on your own.
<mixxit> who is upstream
<mparillo> KDE Devel
<mixxit> oh the next version
<mixxit> yep that fixed it
<mixxit> ok so apparently the firefox bug is fixed in the next version of plasma
<mixxit> in 5.6
<mixxit> can i get that on my current version of kubuntu?
<mixxit> oh grabbing the backport now
<mixxit> brb
<mixxit> i messed with mouse sensitivity and nowit wont reset back
<mixxit> gonna try a restart
<CQ> mgolden_: still here?
<mixxit> ok so that didnt fix firefox
<mixxit> also power setting screen brightness slider doesnt work
<Dr_Coke> I installed the latest nvidia drivers and my desktop has massive fonts
<Dr_Coke> how do i fix that
<mrsidemudia_> what os
<mgolden_> Coming and going
<mgolden_> I had some problems with Firefox font sizes with the nVidia driver
<mgolden_> There's a setting in FF that fixes it
<mgolden_> You can fix the desktop fonts in system settings
<mgolden_> but FF still had some issues.
<mgolden_> If you google it you'll find the discussion
<mgolden_> mixxit: You need to hit the apply button, it doesn't slide real time
<mixxit> i did
<mixxit> i dragged it too high and it wouldnt go back down after applying
<mixxit> i hit default then apply and still the same
<mixxit> so i rebooted and it was ok
<mixxit> oh sorry mgolden_, i though you were referring to my issue with mouse slider
<mixxit> apply does nothing with screen brightness
<CQ> mgolden_: the problem is actually not that, but worse... if I plug in one or two SSDs I get the failure. If I also plug in a HDD (just power, not data) then it works. So it's something with the power supply loading.
<mixxit> there is nothing in my /sys/class/backlight folder
<mgolden_> I am currently on 14.04, so I can't check
<mgolden_> It works for me IIRC on 16.04 too
<mixxit> im going to try this grub boot flag of acpi_backlight=vebdor
<mgolden_> But check that you're in the right power profile
<mixxit> brb gonnatry restart
<alphazulu> can someone please tell me how to disable search through my files when i search in the application launcher?  i only want to search through apps and systems settings items
<alphazulu> i have seen the Plasma Search control module and disabled everything in there but it has no effect
<maurizio> Ma che chat è questa
<maurizio> è la prima volta che entro
<alphazulu> can someone please tell me how to disable search through my files when i search in the application launcher?  i only want to search through apps and systems settings items
<alphazulu> i have seen the Plasma Search control module and disabled everything in there but it has no effect
<Doyle> Hey. what is it that's causing wlan interfaces to be renamed wlxtd98d9d9s90sdjunk
<Doyle> ?
<genii> Doyle: http://askubuntu.com/questions/689070/network-interface-name-changes-after-update-to-15-10-udev-changes
<Doyle> wlan0 wlan1 wlan2 etc wasn't predictable or stable enough?
<genii> Doyle: Not stable enough in the same way names like sda sdb and so on aren't, whereas UUID is
<Doyle> thanks genii
<Unit193> Doyle: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-May/038761.html
<Doyle> That explains it. Thanks!
<Unit193> tl;dr, read /usr/share/doc/udev/README.Debian.gz for the best results, I recommend the symlink or creating the file yourself (best option)
<Doyle> I won't bother. It was just annoying me having to lookup the interface name on single interface machines rather than typing wlan0
#kubuntu 2016-08-24
<ryu0> reset
<ryu0> err
<AmR|EiSa> Hello
<AmR|EiSa> How I can get httpd info I use kubuntu 64 ?
<Dragonslicer> What kind of info?
<IrcsomeBot1> Danny Reichner was added by: Danny Reichner
<IrcsomeBot1> <Danny Reichner> Hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <Danny Reichner> I am having a very serious problem
<AmR|EiSa> Dragonslicer: I have xamp and I have other server runing I don't know where the other server
<IrcsomeBot1> <Danny Reichner> Can I get help here
<IrcsomeBot1> <Danny Reichner> Hello
<Guest71296> Hello
<viewer|12749> hello kubuntu
<viewer|12749> I use the 'upgrade-button', now my system wont START any more .... i am on suse now
<viewer|12749> the upgrade took 8 hours EIGHT hours
<viewer|12749> and now it hangs on the colorchanging kununtu splash
<viewer|12749> i dont see any reaction or message from any of the 250 users ??? is this node ACTIVE ???
<hateball> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<viewer|12749> that came quick, ok
<hateball> You do know that everyone here is a volunteer, no one is paid to give you instant help
<hateball> viewer|12749: Try rebooting and editing grub boot, remove quiet splash
<hateball> See if that shows you any more interesting info than a stuck splash
<viewer|12749> i know, but if none mesaage shows on my screen i might use a wrong node .....
<hateball> viewer|12749: And what sort of upgrade have you done?
<hateball> From 14.04 or 15.10 to 16.04?
<viewer|12749> so i try editing the boot sequence, and then i will see whats happening,
<hateball> Or just regular updates?
<viewer|12749> from  old to 16.4
<viewer|12749> There is even an other twist , i have lubuntu on a different stick, on this computer. is there a possibility there is some mixed up here ? might that possible?
<yotka> Hi, is anybody around who could help me debug an mtp problem? Copying files to or from my Android device with Dolphin sometimes works but very often it is "stuck". Keeps copying, but nothing actually happens.
<hateball> MTP is quite unreliable in my experience
<hateball> yotka: There is the option of using kdeconnect, have you tried that?
<yotka> hateball: It has been a real pain. I haven't tried kdeconnect yet
<hateball> yotka: kdeconnect is over wifi tho
<yotka> hateball: that would be fine. have you tried it?
<hateball> yotka: Yep, I run it at home
<yotka> hateball: and does it work better than mtp?
<hateball> rarely transfer files, even if that works. I mostly use it as a mouse
<hateball> yotka: yes
<yotka> ok, I'll give it a try..
<yotka> it looks ok in the first place, but it seems that so far it's not possible to access the external sd card: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336043. but that's what I need
<ubottu> KDE bug 336043 in common "SFTP: Should be able to browse external SD cards via SFTP too" [Wishlist,Reopened]
<hateball> yotka: what rom are you using?
<hateball> I am not at home now so I cant test myself, but with android 6 you can grant apps more permissions, if that may help
<hateball> I dunno
<hateball> as I said I havent really transfered much files :/
<yotka> hateball: It's a Oneplus X running Android 5.1.1
<yotka> hateball: I need it especially for file transfers..
<yotka> Any ideas on mtp?
<hateball> yotka: I know I used gomtp-fs in the past but I dont know if that is a thing any longer
<hateball> yotka: plain ssh/scp doesnt work either?
<yotka> hateball: I tried fish and sftp through Dolphin, but that worked aboud as well as mtp
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<alphazulu> anyone know how to configure the search scope of the search box in the app launcher so that it does not automatically search through files?
<acheronuk> alphazulu: right clicking the button to get application launcher settings, does unticking the option to show files, bookmarks etc do what you need?
<acheronuk> alternatively, I think the 'sweeper' application has an option to clear the indexed file history, which if you'd disabled baloo would perhaps get rid of what had already been indexed?
<acheronuk> or running 'balooctrl clear *' in terminal?
<Rudz> Hi@all
<Rudz> some germans here?
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj> Rudz,^
<crisisxiii> hello, i had a question about the upgrade from kubuntu. i seems that the upgrade realy mixed up my 2 different ubuntu's, kubuntu and lubuntu
<crisisxiii> are there know issues like this??
<BluesKaj> crisisxiii, do you have separate / and /home partitions?
<Rudz> #server
<Rudz> some germans here?
<BluesKaj> Rudz, /j #ubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> no germans here
<BluesKaj> english only supoort chat
<Smurphy> Well, I am german :}
<zys> help
<BluesKaj> !ask | zys
<ubottu> zys: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alphazulu> i think there's a severe bug.  am seeing messages like this in syslog: SelectionRequest too old
<alphazulu> says that message is repeating hundreds of times
<alphazulu> and i cannot select things with the mouse
<alphazulu> QXcbClipboard: SelectionRequest too old
<alphazulu> and i don't see a way to kill the clipboard
<mhg> Hi, is the KDE Plasma 5.6 stable? when the next version release?
<BluesKaj> mbg it is mostly , a few minor bugs
<mhg> BluesKaj: Thanks.
<magickladycj> Hello everyone.  I have installed Kubuntu and when it upgraded My screen went black.  I had to reinstall the program.  does the new kubuntu support amd/ati processer?
<magickladycj> thank you for the answer... have a great day
<zodiac19> join/kubuntu-offtopic
<poisonpot> hi, guys. I currently use Ubuntu as my main distro but I want to go into Kubuntu anda I wanna know how many disk space it takes after installed
<IrcsomeBot1> <Danny Reichner> Hey guys do you think kubuntu or ubuntu is the way to go
#kubuntu 2016-08-25
<valorie> @danny reichner -- Kubuntu all the way!
<valorie> sort of impossible to say how big it will be on disk, because it depends on what you use
<valorie> libreoffice is huge, for instance
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> VM still starts you with about 8GB
<valorie> that said, data is what takes your space
<valorie> music, photos, etc.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm talking if you make a clean install
<valorie> yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <Danny Reichner> I have a question
<valorie> @danny reichner, just ask
<user|85518> Hi there
<user|85518> Is XD is needed to install 64 bit version of Kubuntu ?
<user|85518> sorry, mean NX
<hateball> user|85518: Can you elaborate? I am not sure what you are even asking
<hateball> you mean the cpu flag?
<user|85518> Is NX needed to install 64 bit version of kubuntu
<hateball> I don't know the exact requirements, sadly
<hateball> Easy enough to test with live-media
<hateball> If it runs, it installs
<user|85518> nowadays, 64 bit version of wind*ws needs NX on CPU. . . .my old computer needs an OS upgrade
<hateball> user|85518: download kubuntu and put on a thumbdrive, see if it runs
<user|85518> thanks
<hateball> Unless your bandwidth is limited that is probably the fastest/easiest way
<hateball> There's no easy way to see what compile flags are used for packges
<newcomer25> The whole Law is fulfilled in one statement: ‘You’ll love your neighbour as much as yourself’ - Galatians 5:14
<newcomer25> God bless you all and have fun using kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> soumyajitpal was added by: soumyajitpal
<IrcsomeBot1> <soumyajitpal> Need a Help.....
<IrcsomeBot1> <soumyajitpal> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70700-Need-help-in-WiFI-connection
<hateball> As for question #2, make sure you're fully updated by running "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<hateball> I think where were bugs with muon/discover on release
<hateball> For #1, run "dmesg" and see if it has anything interesting to say. Not all chipsets like suspend, especially realtek
<IrcsomeBot1> <soumyajitpal> ok .. will post after running in terminal.. right now i am AFK
<IrcsomeBot1> <soumyajitpal> Thanks
<paranoidabhi> hi
<bunjee> Is there a way to change my computer name? I mis-spelledit during install....
<Dragonslicer> bunjee- it should be in /etc/hostname
<bunjee> please let me know the command I should use
<paranoidabhi> I hear a burst of disturbance while play/pause in vlc. When kde completing loading at startup. Any ideas?
<paranoidabhi> I am using kubuntu 16.04 with kde 5.6 plasma
<bunjee> Dragonslicer - Please send me the exact commandI should use..
<paranoidabhi> *vlc. "and" when
<Dragonslicer> bunjee- it's a plain text file. Edit it however you like.
<Dragonslicer> Or use the hostname command, which might be better
<bunjee> Dragonslicer - I'm new at this - I have no idea what you're trying to explain..
<Dragonslicer> The term for the name of the computer is "host name"
<Dragonslicer> The host name is stored in the text file /etc/hostname
<bunjee> Dragonslicer - so is thei correct? sudo apt-get /etc/hostname?
<Dragonslicer> No, apt-get is for installing programs
<Dragonslicer> The easiest text editor to use is probably nano
<Dragonslicer> Or you can just use the hostname command, i.e. sudo hostname <newname>
<bunjee> Dragonslicer - should I be in the terminal?
<Dragonslicer> Yeah, that's probably the easiest way to do it
<bunjee> Dragonslicer - should the command look like this?  sudo hostname(my computer name now)<the computer name I want to change it to)
<paranoidabhi> Tired of this http://askubuntu.com/questions/816848/burst-of-sound-whenever-audio-starts :/
<BluesKaj> paranoidabhi, system-settings>notifications>event source> local system message service>new message received>uncheck  "play a sound"
<BluesKaj> paranoidabhi, then click apply
<paranoidabhi> BluesKaj, where is event source?
<BluesKaj> in notifications>notifications
<paranoidabhi> http://imgur.com/a/Ddjfo
<paranoidabhi> BluesKaj, can you please at the image above and guide me.
<BluesKaj> right beside the accesability in your imgur
<paranoidabhi> BluesKaj, should I restart?
<BluesKaj> no need to restart unless you want to test
<paranoidabhi> BluesKaj, doesn't work while playing youtube video. there is was a sound at the start
<BluesKaj> then I don't know which option works for your situation
<BluesKaj> did you click applY?
<paranoidabhi> BluesKaj, Yeah
<paranoidabhi> is it a hardware issue or kde issue?
<paranoidabhi> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> I don't know , I just use the above setting to stop all the annoying sounds
<BluesKaj> it could be a harsware thing ..dunno
<BluesKaj> hardware
<duncan-nz> Problems connection to my network (synology). Works fine with Ubuntu but Kubuntu just doesn't seem to see the network directory
<duncan-nz> probably a simple problem, but the solutions I've found look pretty complex. Thought a bit of help might find out what the problem is.
<galibarg> Hi, is anyone online?
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<duncan-nz> Do you have time to look at my question from 30 minutes ago?
<duncan-nz> Oh that's a bot. never mind
<duncan-nz> soee, got time to help with network folder problems?
<duncan-nz> <soee>
<noahmg123_> leave
<noahmg123_> imback
<noahmg123_> leave
<noahmg123_> imback
<noahmg123_> leave
<kahn39> has anyone updated to 16 & got mysqld to work?
#kubuntu 2016-08-26
<xrfang> how can I get the current disk write cache size? thanks
<noahmg123_> imback
<noahmg123_> leave
<eXistenZe> hateball: thank you for the invite. So what bugs are we talking about?
<hateball> eXistenZe: Just that Plasma is generally unstable in the default release
<hateball> eXistenZe: It shouldnt lead to corruption however
<hateball> eXistenZe: And like I said, pretty much everyone uses this PPA https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<hateball> Solves most issues with dual/external monitors and such also
<hateball> eXistenZe: Problem is that backporting newer plasma requires newer Qt, and that might break regular Ubuntu
<hateball> I havent checked on 16.10 but I assume that will fix much headache
<eXistenZe> mine logged into black screen every few days. And some files in plasma config got most lines erased. Restoring them solved the issue
<eXistenZe> I like plasma aver unity or gnome, but this bug made me abandon kubuntu
<hateball> Understandable, certainly if you did not try using the PPA
<hateball> I dont really have any issues after that
<eXistenZe> nope. Never heard of it.
<hateball> anyhows, 16.10 is out in not-long, if I were adventerous and doing a fresh install I'd probably go for that myself
<eXistenZe> So I install kubuntu, the the repo, and just update?
<hateball> (altho that is bad advice since it is not yet supported)
<hateball> eXistenZe: Yep
<hateball> eXistenZe: And if you use an nVidia GPU, you probably want to use the nVidia PPA as well
<eXistenZe> thanks
<eXistenZe> gonna give it a try again this weekend
<eXistenZe> It's a shame so few apps are developed for linux
<eXistenZe> And office filetypes compatibility is also horrible
<hateball> All depends what you need I suppose
<eXistenZe> proper docx, xlsx, accdb and pptx suport would be awesome
<hateball> Not really a Linux/Kubuntu problem however
<eXistenZe> true
<eXistenZe> Already asking on the proper #
<eXistenZe> What do you call plasma in relation with KDE or unity with gnome?
<eXistenZe> Are they all DEs?
<hateball> KDE is a community
<hateball> Plasma is the DE
<hateball> and you have KDE Applications which is the rest of the bits, pretty much
<hateball> well, they all depend on Frameworks
<eXistenZe> What are KDE apps? Apps that change the DE itself?
<hateball> eXistenZe: No, things like Kate and Okular and so on
<hateball> without them you'd just have plasmashell and kwin
<eXistenZe> but why are they kde apps? They don't work on other DEs? Or is it just because they were made by the team and are pre-installed?
<jubo2> eXistenZe: I dunno. I hear Konversation could easily work in Gnome but I've preferred KDE since oogles ago
<jubo2> Gnome .. just .. doesn't .. feel .. as .. good
<jubo2> And I don't get no hatin' for likin' KDE
<eXistenZe> Visually, plasma is awesome
<gradon> KDE is amazing, I feel like it runs lighter than everything else.
<hateball> eXistenZe: because they were made by the KDE community yes. of course they run anywhere if dependencies are met
<eXistenZe> Any linux app runs in any distro, right?
<eXistenZe> dependencies met
<Smurphy> yes.,
<moein> HI
<hateball> hello
<moein> No body?
<moein> Can i install unity on kubuntu?
<hateball> If you like, yes
<moein> How?
<hateball> moein: apt install unity
<moein> Thanks
<hateball> and then pick what DE you like when you login
<noahmg123_> imback
<konrados> Morning :)
<konrados> I have a file which I can execute as normal user (konrad) and I can't as sudo, here are the permissions: -rwxrwxr-x  1 konrad konrad ... why is that?
<hateball> konrados: pastebin your exact commands and results
<konrados> hateball, - https://gist.github.com/konrados/a461e1e6850347461aa27a7a90f51714
<hateball> sorry, no idea about npm
<konrados> hateball - this is a node package manager which is a js file, which is then run by node.  But the error isn't related to npm its self, these are permission issues.
<hateball> konrados: chances are you'll get more response in #ubuntu since it's not plasma related
<konrados> ah no, sorry it says: sudo: npm: command not found but I think this are permissions, hateb
<konrados> hateball, ^
<hateball> konrados: well what does "which npm" say when you run it as your user?
<konrados> fdddg
<konrados>  /home/konrad/.nvm/versions/node/v6.4.0/lib/node_modules/npm/bin/npm-cli.js
<hateball> that's not going to be in roots path, so
<konrados> oh, I think I understand!
<konrados> I have a different $PATH when doing as sudo, and doing sudo which npm gives me nothing...
<hateball> yes
<konrados> thank you hateball!
<hateball> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<onlineq> Hello, is there any wifi / wpa_supplicant  guru ?   I have a weird problem with my new notebook (Lenovo T560) in Xenial.
<hateball> !anyone
<hateball> come on now
<hateball> !help | onlineq
<ubottu> onlineq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<onlineq> okay.. I am trying to connect the notebook with WIFI... with the open network it's perfectly okay. I am trying with our company wifi network , which is WPA-EAP... there's machine authentication against AD.    Problem is , that once I use the wpa_supplicant with the WIFI  (it's Intel Corp. Wireless 8260 (rev 3a),   8086:24f3) and turn on the debug l
<onlineq> og, it is constantly saying that  "No suitable network found" even if the ESSID is correct. I am using the completely same setup on my old notebook and it works...
<onlineq> surely it never connects with the new notebook.
<kante_> test
<threebar> hey everyone
<threebar> i updated and installed latest bitcoin-qt but im still on 0.9.4 and i get a message that my version is old
<threebar> is xenial not keeping up with the latest bitcoin-qt?
<dax> !info bitcoin-qt
<ubottu> Package bitcoin-qt does not exist in xenial
<dax> didn't think so
<dax> threebar: we don't package bitcoin-qt, you're probably using a PPA or something, talk to whoever you got the package from
<threebar> how do i tell what PPA its coming from?
<seam_install> hello
<seam_install> in the mood to help anybody?
<seam_install> Have an upgraded Kubunti 16.4.1 and want to install steam, but it tells me there are unsatified dependencies.
<seam_install> aptitude suggeste to deinstall 600+ packages.
<seam_install> can't beleve this.
<seam_install> can anybody guide me to install steam client?
<threebar> dax, i ran "apt-cache showpkg bitcoin-qt" and it shows me "0.9.4-trusty1 (/var/lib/dpkg/status)"
<threebar> seam_install, that's probably unrelated. check above or below that message for the actual reason it won't install. read carefully
<seam_install> there isn't much to missinterprete...
<seam_install> steam:i386 : Hängt ab von: libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 soll aber nicht installiert werden
<threebar> so you're missing your libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 package
<threebar> o has quit (Quit: Konversation terminated!)
<threebar> errr
<threebar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/588024/steam-install-error-on-14-04-ubuntu-64bit
<threebar> try that
<dax> threebar: I think that's from https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/ubuntu/bitcoin
<seam_install> sudo apt-get install steam libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<seam_install> sudo apt-get install steam libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<dax> threebar: (which is a PPA, so not officially supported, so use at your own risk basically)
<seam_install> libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 : Hängt ab von: libxdamage1:i386 (>= 1:1.1) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<seam_install> sudo apt-get install steam libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libxdamage1:i386
<seam_install> http://pastebin.com/9e4c7pHX
<seam_install> according to this it should work out of the box:
<seam_install> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-steam-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus
<seam_install> when I have aptitude to resolve the conflicts it sugests either not to install steam or to remove 600+ packages
<seam_install> neither one is what I want... :o(
<threebar> dax, they list the PPA on their website
<dax> i meant "officially" as in by us
<threebar> https://bitcoin.org/en/download
<dax> probably bitcoin supports it, yes
<threebar> oh ok
<threebar> whatever, i just downloaded their tgz
<threebar> thanks
<dax> that's what i do, personally :)
<yocs0000> what is the best environment to develop in python under kubuntu?
<Pici> 'environment'?
<collins> hello
<collins> hello
<collins> I am need assistance in installing onedrive on my newly installed Kubuntu OS
<collins> I have tried this http://xmodulo.com/sync-microsoft-onedrive-linux.html but I encountered an error along the line
<collins> :~/onedrive-d$ ./inst install
<collins> bash: ./inst: No such file or directory
<collins> when I try the command "./inst install"
<allesszz> hi guys. I have an issue with akonadi service
<allesszz> I am on kubuntu 16.04
<Dragonslicer> collins- It's hard for us to support software that isn't in the Ubuntu repository
<Dragonslicer> My best guess, though, is to make sure that you're in the directory with the "inst" program and that it's marked as executable
<allesszz> I have changed to auto-login and kontact stopped working
<allesszz> after removing auto-login it sill wont start and kontact does not like that at all ;-(
<allesszz> any ideas?
<collins> @Dragnslicer Thanks for your response. please how do I know if I am in the directory that has the "inst"
<Dragonslicer> collins- ls -al inst
<Dragonslicer> If that gives something like "No such file", try just ls -al
<collins> I am new to Linux and only followed the guidelines I found here http://xmodulo.com/sync-microsoft-onedrive-linux.html
<Dragonslicer> collins- the instructions there are probably incorrect, then
<collins> I would like to start afresh, please how do I uninstall this command "git clone https://github.com/xybu92/onedrive-d.git"
<Dragonslicer> That page is dated 2014, so things may have changed in the software
<collins> Okay
<Dragonslicer> Looking at the github page, I don't see an "inst" program
<collins> How do I undo everything I have done starting with "git clone https://github.com/xybu92/onedrive-d.git"
<collins> So I can start afresh with correct guideline
<Dragonslicer> It looks like the software page is at https://github.com/xybu/onedrive-d-old
<Dragonslicer> You might find better instructions there
<collins> okay. Thanks. please can you help me to remove what I have done so far? I don't know where and how to do that.
<allesszz_> I think I know how akonadi got broken. I installed maria db and removed the existing mysql installation which akonadi uses
<allesszz_> ahhhh!! ;-(
<Dragonslicer> collins- if all you did was clone the git repository, you can just delete the directory that it created
<collins> that's the onedrive-d directory?
<collins> I am already in that directory "cd onedrive-d" please what command do I need to delete it?
<Dragonslicer> cd ..
<Dragonslicer> rm -rf onedrive-d
<Dragonslicer> Or you can just use a GUI file manager, e.g. Dolphin
<allesszz_> starting akonadi server reveals this error message: Fatal error: Please consult the Knowledge Base to find out how to run mysqld as root!
<collins> thanks. deleted now. let me try the new instructions now
<collins> please is there any material like ebook that can help me to master the use of Kubuntu fast
<sadario> Hi. After an hour or so of googling, I still haven't found a solution for something that shouldn't be a problem at all. Ubuntu does it easily, but Kubuntu doesn't seem to have the option to
<sadario> easily swap between two connected audio-devices (USB-headset and 5.1-speakers). Is there anyone who would be able to enlighten me on this?
<BluesKaj> sadario, you should be able to so in pavucontrol
<Dragonslicer> collins- http://docs.kubuntu.org/ is probably a good place to start
<sadario> BluesKaj: Can't see the option to swap in PavuControl either
<BluesKaj> or system settings>multimedia>hardware preferences
<BluesKaj> sadario, audio outputs in pavucontrol ??
<daum_> hi guys to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.01 it's just do-dist-upgrade right from the cli?
<sadario> BluesKaj: Yeah. Don't see a button to swap to the correct output. I need a easy way to swap between speakers and headset
<collins> okay
<sadario> waaaait, nvm. Found it. Thanks a lot!
<Dragonslicer> daum_- I think it's do-release-upgrade
<Dragonslicer> You should also be able to do it from the update manager
<daum_> Dragonslicer, er right - sorry ok good
<daum_> it's downloading currently=p
<BluesKaj> daum_,  sudo do-release-upgrade =, but make sure your update manager is set to LTS only and also update and upgrade your existing packages first
<daum_> thanks!
<BluesKaj> daum_, forget the =
<Guest76875> test
<daum_> hey guys - anyone else notice the fonts are really different after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We moved from Oxygen or Ubuntu font to Noto Sans
<allesszz> anyone willing to help me with a kontact issue?
<clivejo> allesszz: most people run away screaming when you mention kontact
<clivejo> but whats the issue?
<daum_> IrcsomeBot, thanks - i think that was pointed at me that helped changing them back to oxygen for me
<existenze> hey guys
<existenze> what's the repo for plasma fixes?
<mparillo> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
#kubuntu 2016-08-27
<nIRV_> greetings; is there a way to know what configuration flags have been used to compile the Qt5 library in ubuntu's repository?
<existenze> hey there
<existenze> how do I actually know if the graphics drivers were properly installed? Both nvidia and intel?
<existenze> And how do I choose which one to use?
<existenze> guess it's still sleep time everywhere else
<me_> Hi.
<me_> Can't find find  'tun.ko.gz'
<me_> Any idead how to get it?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<momoe> **A wild momoe appears!!**
<momoe> Goood morning all!
<momoe> So KDE Connect has FINALLY released the full 1.0 version.
<momoe> https://albertvaka.wordpress.com/2016/08/26/kde-connect-1-0-is-here/
<KalianVirii> .
<Smurphy> Lol. Love kde connect. Love it when my phone rings, the Music is muted :D or the text messages displayed :)
<leumas> Is the Yakkety Yak Beta out for download?
<existenze> hey there
<acheronuk> hello
<existenze> hey... some activity here...
<beef_> hi togehter
<beef_> just a little question
<beef_> im usin kde 5.5 -> how can i change the icon of a link on the desktop?
<beef_> rightclick -> press icon dont work
<lindar_> hello, just installed 16.04 LTS and its at the black screen with a white Kubuntu turning blue for ten minutes... whats going on
<lindar_> i am using 15.04 at the moment and I wanted to upgrade to 16 and this happened
<existenze> hey
<existenze> Can you resize widgets?
<lindar_> yes, hover over them and usr the drag option
<lindar_> hello, just installed 16.04 LTS and its at the black screen with a white Kubuntu turning blue for ten minutes... whats going on
<arcanjo> hi lindar.. did you install any video drivers?
<existenze> nothing shows on mouse over
<lindar_> whats flavor are you using
<lindar_> Im just using the basic install
<lindar_> cant get to a GUI of any kind and the CLi isnt working either
<existenze> oh... just figure it... it's a double long click for resize options
<IrcsomeBot> TBSDesing was added by: TBSDesing
<IrcsomeBot> <TBSDesing> heyyyy
<IrcsomeBot> <TBSDesing> i have a question about a problem that im having with mu kubuntu 16.04
<IrcsomeBot> <TBSDesing> when I send or download something that the sale of where I want to save the file opens everything is normal when I give to keep the action is reaiza successfully but that window is not closed remains on my desktop is not going and clutters can not close
<IrcsomeBot> <TBSDesing> stay like these
<IrcsomeBot> <TBSDesing> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WMx5IuFM/file_211.jpg dont go
<IrcsomeBot> <TBSDesing> still there
<existenze> If I want to install a plasmoid that gives me the location of "kde:kdeplasma-addons/applets/fileWatcher/", how do I actually install it?
<IrcsomeBot> TBSDesing was removed by: TBSDesing
<aleeek> hi !
#kubuntu 2016-08-28
<zamazan4ik> hello. When will kdevelop5 package will appear in Kubuntu?
<victor_> @find red river valley
<momoe> So with KDE Connect officially being released a full 1.0 version today, how do we get that updated in the Kubuntu distro? https://albertvaka.wordpress.com/2016/08/26/kde-connect-1-0-is-here/
<angelo_> ciao
<existenze> Hey.
<existenze> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but still can't play a thing with vlc.
<existenze> What am I missing?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daum_> hey guys - is there anywhere i can get the kde classic cursor theme for plasma?  upgraded from 14 to 16 and missing my old cursor
<BluesKaj> daum_, did you check kdelook?
<daum_> looking - wasn't srue if there was an exact port of the existing one from the previous version of kde
<daum_> ah got one pretty close, classic flat white
<daum_> thanks!
<BluesKaj> daum_, system settings>workspace theme>cursor theme>contrast large ?
<pascal_> Hallo
<Vacuum_> Hi
<soee> hiho
<leumas_> Hi All, when is Yakkety Ya Beta out for download?
<CaNnn> hi
<BluesKaj> hi CaNnn
<CaNnn> ım new here
<CaNnn> and ım using kubuntu
<CaNnn> but ı dont know how can ı use dual screen
<CaNnn> _?
<BluesKaj> system settings>monitor&Display is where to look, but I don't know much about multiple screens
<CaNnn> ı tried but ı dont
<CaNnn> ım using 16.04
<CaNnn> installed graphic card driver
<BluesKaj> from system-settings>driver manager?
<CaNnn> no
<CaNnn> download and install program
<BluesKaj> which gpu?
<CaNnn> asus r240 4gb
<BluesKaj> gpu = graphics card
<haakonn> is there really no simple way to get plasma 5.7 in xenial? would be nice to have it in kubuntu-backports or something
<CaNnn> asus r7 240
<BluesKaj> haakonn,are there no ppas, you could ask in #kubuntu-devel or search launchpad
<haakonn> BluesKaj:  thanks
<haakonn> actually i found some on launchpad (https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma). so i guess it'll end up in more common ppas sooner or later, so i'll keep waiting
<BluesKaj> CaNnn, ubuntu seems to recommend the amdgpu driver, is that wht you installed?
<BluesKaj> CaNnn, your card is an Asus but the graphics processor (gpu) is made bt AMD/ATI
<BluesKaj> bt=by
<heinkel_111> CaNnn: BluesKaj: I have dual monitors running on an Asus card let me check specs
<heinkel_111> Uhm, seems my card is not exactly the same
<heinkel_111> I have an R9 280X
<CaNnn> not same
<heinkel_111> anyway, regarding drivers, I use X.org X server ... AMD/ATI display wrapper from xserver-xorg-video-ati (REcommended driver)
<heinkel_111> AFAIK this is the free driver not AMD's
<heinkel_111> it works ok for my linux use (not much advanced 3D)
<heinkel_111> then in "System setup" or "Control panel" or whateverit is called in English, select HArdware > screen and monitors (or something like that......I don't have English version here)
<CaNnn> now ım trying other ways
<heinkel_111> in that panel you can select all your connected monitors and switch them on/off
<debidi> so.. kubuntu-desktop recommend firefox!
<debidi> no chromium.. not konqueror.. firefox
<debidi> any philosophical principles behind this or just shunning out google's products, perhaps ?
<debidi> firefox isn't without its faults, not in the memory department, to be sure
<GeekK> hi, im using kubuntu 16.04.1, and can't see newly installed cursor packages in the UI. Is this a known issue?
<GeekK> i got the new cursor theme via the "Download new theme" button, then installed it.
<testerx> test
<viniciusarcanjoo> /mode $me +x
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The staging is testing stuff
<lemon> 123
<ramz_> #cad
<lemon> ауа
#kubuntu 2017-08-21
<IrcsomeBot> soumyajit_pal was removed by: soumyajit_pal
<IrcsomeBot> Hellhammer was removed by: Hellhammer
<lordievader> Good morning
<proctrap> hi, my ls is listing UTF8 filenames as ?? (german umlauts), any ideas ?
<proctrap> tree -N works fine and my file explorer also displays everything correctly, but the ls command is only a symptom of git not being able to work with those files anymore
<GuySoft> hey all, I have a really strange bug going across packages! After upgrading to Kubuntu 17.04 both dhcpd, mariadb/mysql and cups seem to segfault! I opened bugs in individual projects, but it seems not to be a good way to figure out where its coming from! I managed to get dhclient working by recompiling myself it and checkinstall . What should I do?
<proctrap> ok, now I' on cannot set `LC_CTYPE` with en_DE.UTF-8
<calcmandan> anyone know if citadel is still under development?
<soee> +
<soee> +
<soee>              `ASDFGHJKL;'
 * OngTro`iCon về đi karaoke mấy thím ơi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<puneet_> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Fabian3> Hello
<eduard> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <PanTarai> there must be sth with 4.10 kernel or Kubuntu itself - compared to Arch Linux, Kubuntu gives my laptop 15-20 celsius degree lower temperature :D
<owgi> hello. any kubuntu developer here?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> #kubuntu-devel for them
<Guest87092> Hi everybody. I got an installation problem over an LUKS+LVM setup from another distro. The bootloader couldn't be installed. I'm probably missing something obviously
<Guest87092> BRB I forgot to unlock the drive
<kubuntu> back
<Guest54101> I have sda1 that is fat32 for EFI, sda2 that is ext2 for the bootloader, and sda3 that is having my encrypted lvm volumes
<Guest54101> when I do manual partitioning, what do I need to do to make sure the bootloader installs?
<Guest54101> should I make sda2 as 'biosgrub'? or as ext and make it /boot/ ?
#kubuntu 2017-08-22
<tiwake> are there any guide lines that people know of for setting up a table for [open source thing] at a convention?
<tiwake> not that I'm setting up a table for exactly such a thing (folding@home), but as far as how information should be presented, would be nearly the same.
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @tiwake, Hi, I'm part of the #ubuntu-co LoCo team, and we often do activities of this kind, you can find more information in the ubuntu wiki: https://wiki.kubuntu.com/ConferenceTopTips
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @DGUERRERO, sorry, wrong address, this is the one: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ConferenceTopTips
<tiwake> thanks :3
<user|28485> my kubuntu is not working
<user|28485> its loooding........
<user|28485> i am having problem with my kubantu 16.04 lts stock on welcome screen help me
<zorin-os> let me guess ur mouse and keypad dont work?
<zorin-os> on kubuntu even with nomodeset?
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sicilianotattoo> salut a tous
<sicilianotattoo> ciao a tutti
<sicilianotattoo> channel france??
<BluesKaj> sicilianotattoo,  #ubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-it
<sicilianotattoo> ;-)
<forcerecon> Hello Kubuntu
<forcerecon> I was just installing kubuntu in vmware on debian.. I downloaded the latest 17.x and tried to install.. during the installation it kicks out the dvd and creates some type of autoinstall.iso mount, goes no place.. so I noticed there were two dvds in the panel and one was still the iso.  I remounted that, the install went farther, then both x'd out, so I remounted them during the install.. it finally came up with a language choice, doing
<forcerecon> download updates now, but just sitting here looking at me.. gonna give it more time, but needs to be checked
<forcerecon> also got this error during install - If you have an operating system installation disc, you can insert the disc into the system's CD-ROM drive and restart the virtual machine.
<forcerecon> Im actually kind of glad there are problems.. lets me learn more troubleshooting.. :) installing language packs... seems to be going.. thanks!
<TBotNik__> All: Having Wifi connect issues. Running Kubuntu 143.04 LTS. Wrote this up at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/wifi-disabled-by-metropcs-script-4175611950/page2.html
<TBotNik__> All: Hoping someone can help me with diagnosis, as Wifi, from popup screens says connected, but dhclient not assigning IP and so can not ping or work.
<TBotNik__> All: Running from hardwired right now, but this is a laptop so Wifi is a must!
<valorie> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> TBotNik__: ^^^ might help
<TBotNik__> valorie: Did you read my writeup?
<valorie> no and I won't go through linuxquestions' involved process to even see your question
<valorie> we have the wifi docs page which takes you through testing and fixing, step by step
<TBotNik__> valorie: OK all was working 3 weeks ago, then friend used his MetroPCS WIFI HotSpot with my machine and now can not get it to work on WiFi.  Keep getting a metro screen saying "Hotspot" not part of my Metro plan.  Also dhclient will not run, so no IP therefore cannot ping anything.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> sounds like the wifi hotspot made some changes in your confi without asking
<TBotNik__> valorie: Have no idea what Metro installed on my machine disabling it, but need to find it and trash it, so get back to normal.  Everyone keep telling me "install", "install", "install" but that is doing nothing to find the installed junk from Metro.
<valorie> config
<TBotNik__> valorie: config ?
<valorie> I doubt it installed anything; just changed dhcp settings
<TBotNik__> valorie: Where do I look?
<valorie> however that is beyond my knowledge to tell you how to fix
<valorie> if nobody speaks up here, I suggest asking in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<valorie> this isn't a kubuntu problem, fundamentally
<valorie> there is also ##networking  which is a very large channel
<TBotNik__> valorie: Thnx! Reposted on ##networking.  Will also post on ##linux
#kubuntu 2017-08-23
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @TBotNik__, sorry to jump in so late, as valorie said, AFAIK, is very improbable MetroPCS installed something simply by connecting to their hotspot, did you tried to clean browser(s) cache and all that stuff? also checked proxy configuration?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @TBotNik__, maybe your friend isn't a good friend and installed something in your machine? the most vulnerable security point is the layer 8!
<lordievader> Good morning
<forcerecon> Good morning..
<forcerecon> I am having a tough time getting vmware tools to work properly in my Kubuntu session.. Its installed, just not working.. and where is the setting for resolution
<lordievader> forcerecon: Systemsettings -> Display and Monitor -> Displays, to change the resolution.
<forcerecon> ahh.. I had to scroll down.. thanks.. did not see it since I can't get vmware tools to work properly, but at least now I can work on it.. thanks
<forcerecon> this is odd, in 17 if I go su - The password is incorrect.. is there a default su password out there
<lordievader> forcerecon: root has no password.
<lordievader> Use sudo for that.
<lordievader> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<forcerecon> I am seeing some really long connection times to us.archive.ubuntu.com almost always over 5 minutes.. is this common
<lordievader> You might want to switch to another mirror.
<forcerecon> works like a charm.. thanks lordievader
<forcerecon> have a great day!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<forcerecon> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning forcerecon
<forcerecon> you sleep in today ;)
<forcerecon> is there a list of current issues with the 17.x release?
<BluesKaj> no, it's 6:45AM here, i was up at $AM
<BluesKaj> 5AM -)
<forcerecon> heh... I had to change the resolution for kubuntu as a guest OS.. no matter what I do I cannot get vmware tools to work.. it is all installed.. it just will not respond.. but I do like the interface of kubuntu..
<forcerecon> had to change repo as well.. the us.archive was taking way to long to update.. over 5 minutes
<hateball> forcerecon: how did you install tools?
<hateball> forcerecon: it's recommended you use open-vm-tools and not vmwares
<BluesKaj> 17.04 ? not that i'm aware, vmware isn't an ordinary VM installation
<forcerecon> well I try it the normal way first.. since it was consistently greyed out.. I tried sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools.. that worked but needed more packages so I added desktop
<forcerecon> still nothing
<hateball> forcerecon: and is 17.04 supported in... whatever VmWare product you use
<forcerecon> the interface seems to be stuck in an upgrading tools mode, greyed out..  vmware player... I cannot see why it would not be.. I have almost 10 different OS's installed in vmware and Kubuntu is the only one that I cannot get to work.. I just changed the resolution to 800x600 and that gets me through.. but I would like to see it work at some point
<forcerecon> I am in the kubuntu forums atm seeing whats going on there
<forcerecon> seems to be a potential thing - https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/71410-Screen-Resolution-Problem?highlight=vmware
<forcerecon> I hate when you find a question that is the exact same thing you are seeing and there is no solution posted.. lol..  gotta keep looking
<forcerecon> https://askubuntu.com/questions/410188/why-do-vmware-tools-not-let-me-enlarge-my-screen
<mparillo> forcerecon: From a commandline on the guest, I used to use sudo apt update && sudo apt install open-vm-tools-desktop -y
<forcerecon> I already did both and desktop..  but I will run the command, see what happens
<mparillo> And then I would restart my VM.
<forcerecon> I can see what it is doing now.. it is connecting over ipv6
<forcerecon> and the address is changing every few minutes..
<forcerecon> 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::16)]
<forcerecon> it did not update anything, but after I applied a new desktop ARC, which failed to load well, then uninstalled and then went back to breeze with a reboot.. now vmware tools are working.. eh.. Im happy..
<forcerecon> thanks for all your patience :)
<Unit193> Could try forcing IPv4 and see if that does better.
<forcerecon> How in kubuntu do you make it so that when you open a window like system settings that when you expand it and move it, it will open at that size and that location in the future
<BluesKaj> forcerecon, what do you mean by location ?
<forcerecon> where I move it to on the screen.. all of the (are we calling them windows) open top left corner at a specific size.  I want it larger and in the middle of the screen where I put it.
<forcerecon> each time I open it I want it to be where I put it on the screen at the size I made it
<forcerecon> make sense?
<BluesKaj> in kde there virtual desktops, activities, activities with VDs
<BluesKaj> there are
<BluesKaj> for example I use 6 virtual desktops and aeach one has an app assigned to it
<forcerecon> I only have one VD.. on that VD when I open settings it is always at the top left.
<forcerecon> is there a way to make it open in the middle of the screen or at a location of my choice on the 1 VD
<BluesKaj> for the size , right click on the tirlebar>more actions>special application settings. choose position and size, do this after youve made it the size and position you prefer
<forcerecon> if I decided to go to Kubuntu and since I have 3 monitors, I want things to open on the monitors I choose, not always on the main monitor at the top left.. oooooh okay let me try that
<BluesKaj> on each application
<forcerecon> yahoo.. that works.. thanks so much
<forcerecon> you are brilliant!
<BluesKaj> did youi choose remember?
<forcerecon> yes, yes I did
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> back in the plasma4 days we could have different background for each VD , now one has to the actitvities for that which is much clunkier
<BluesKaj> use activities
<forcerecon> understood.. thanks for explaining..
<BluesKaj> but, it is an option if you feel the need
<forcerecon> economy.canonical.com is in the UK?
<forcerecon> BAD Tcp
<forcerecon> http://i.imgur.com/epAHKru.png - really liking this kubuntu
<forcerecon> mode +R really works I guess I saw nothing..
<oerheks> that dude has been banned so many times, i hope the ban sticks for now.
<forcerecon> was there spam?
<BluesKaj> he keeps trying, not realizing changing his nick doesn't change his IP
<forcerecon> lately things have been good with +R as I have not gotten any spam or crap
<forcerecon> so he has the ability to create a spam bot, but not the ability to utilize a VPN
<forcerecon> odd
<forcerecon> where in kubuntu is the ability to hide icons on the desktop.. I don't need to see Trash
<BluesKaj> just right click and remove
<forcerecon> there is no remove option
<BluesKaj> no remove this icon?
<oerheks> just drag it to thrash ..?
<forcerecon> no.. that was first thing I tried.. Open Cut Copy Rename Empty and some others..
<BluesKaj> forcerecon, right click on the desktop>configure desktop>layout=desktop, then try removing the icon
<BluesKaj> I never cared for folder view
<forcerecon> when you do that, it dissapears on its own and so does the HOME
<forcerecon> I wanted to keep the HOME..
<forcerecon> I am going through all the settings one at  time.. has to be some place..
<BluesKaj> i just use  quick launch in the panel and copy apps to that , helps keep the desktop unclutterd
<hateball> forcerecon: you need to unlock widgets
<forcerecon> okay so in folder view you can go to location
<hateball> forcerecon: then just hover over said widget and a menu appears, lets you remove it
<hateball> rightclick the desktop area and unlock widgets, in case they are not
<forcerecon> then you have the options to show desktop folders, show files, Show a place or Specify a folder..
<forcerecon> all good now
<forcerecon> Configure Desktop > Location
<forcerecon> nice
<forcerecon> wow..  integrated KDE Menu Editor.. sweet
<forcerecon> Sorry, the program "plasmashell" closed unexpectedly Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know how to get kio-gdrive in 16.04?
<oerheks> just drag it to thrash ..?
<oerheks> oops
<oerheks> JonelethIrenicus, build it from source ? https://community.kde.org/KIO_GDrive
<JonelethIrenicus> oerheks: i think it might be too complicated for me
<JonelethIrenicus> would take alot of time to figure out everything
<oerheks> JonelethIrenicus, ask them to provide kubuntu/neon debs?
<JonelethIrenicus> i think it is in the repo for neon but not kubuntu unfortunately
<oerheks> i thought neon got google drive integration already
<JonelethIrenicus> i didn't go with neon because i was worried about compatability with other projects I do have to build
<oerheks> ,oh, you know how to build
<JonelethIrenicus> yeah but building KDE stuff is a whole different ball of wax
<JonelethIrenicus> im just worried to install KDE stuff and ruin everything since I haven't done enough research on the whole process
<oerheks> i don't know that kio stuff, so i cannot help you.
<JonelethIrenicus> oerheks: is all good thanks
<JonelethIrenicus> rclone looks simple enough or just wait for a proper release on kubuntu on the next LTS or something
<BluesKaj> we don't get many queries about kio-gdrive editing here
<jose__> hola
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: i just was hoping to get the package in 16.04
<oerheks> JonelethIrenicus, lots of issues with that app, see known issues https://github.com/KDE/kio-gdrive
<oerheks> there is a PPA, but with these conditions i would not bother .. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/mount-google-drive-ocamlfuse-linux
<JonelethIrenicus> oerheks: thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good Day Everyone!
<zonda> shut
<[Relic]> is there anything in 14.04 like dolphin that allows deleting of files?
<[Relic]> used gwenview, that seems to have worked
#kubuntu 2017-08-24
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> Hi again
<devops> anyone
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know how to solve this issue?
<JonelethIrenicus> apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi///usr/sbin/mysqld"
<john85> hi folks :)
<BluesKaj> hi john85
<john85> Hi BluesKaj,  hows you?
<BluesKaj> fine here john85, and you?
<john85> hot
<john85> its a humid day here
<BluesKaj> cool and dry  here for a change
<john85> hmmm...odd...CPU at 30% and HDD grinding away even though im not really doing much,  just got one Chrome tab open and Amarok minimised and not even playing
<BluesKaj> could be your unattended upgrades at work in the background
<john85> ah ok,  its not the first time its done it...I have always wondered what was going on
<john85> how do i open the system monitor that shows exactly which processes are running
<hateball> john85: ctrl+esc
<BluesKaj> john85, or addit to favs in your kmenu
<BluesKaj> ctl+escape doesn't give the gui part, which can be interestingto monitor
<hateball> What GUI part?
<john85> odd...most active is Xorg which only occationally peaks at 10%,  but its running at 30% constantly
<john85> it will die down eventually i guess,  it usually does
<john85> ah just noticed it is divided by the number of processor cores which is about right
<john85> ok,  back to "normal" now
<BluesKaj> hateball, https://imgur.com/a/9hn4H
<hateball> BluesKaj: ah
<BluesKaj> sorry for the delay, gotta find a better image paste url,  imgur takes forever
<john85> i tried using tinypic the other day,  but its changed since i last used it
<john85> changed as in, dont appear to work
<user|60755> Hi
<user|60755> I need help with Kubuntu, anyone here?
<clivejo> try just asking the question, if someone knows they will respond
<clivejo> so impatient!
<john85> got to go
<john85> bbye
<gogi_> hi I installed kde over stock ubuntu
<gogi_> but when i log in I get black screen and mouse cursor
<gogi_> any ideas?
<diogenes_> how did you install kde?
<gogi_> from unity I added kubuntu-ppa/backports
<gogi_> than i apt-get update
<gogi_> than apt-get install kde-desktop
<gogi_> sorry
<gogi_> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<JonelethIrenicus> gogi_: did you try rebooting again?
<gogi_> of course... same thing
<JonelethIrenicus> i noticed sometimes it takes an extra boot or to for some random reason
<gogi_> nope.. i gave it a try to same resoult
<JonelethIrenicus> did you run another upgrade and see if anything was held back?
<diogenes_> gogi_, try to add a new user and login as that user
<diogenes_> but on kde desktop
<JonelethIrenicus> sudo apt also try "sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<JonelethIrenicus> when you get to the black screen just hit ctrl+alt+F1
<JonelethIrenicus> login and do a dist-upgrade
<gogi_> i can login, but get black screen after login
<JonelethIrenicus> gogi_: try what i mentioned
<diogenes_> try adding new user
<gogi_> will try
<gogi_> tnx
<BluesKaj> hmm plasma-desktop
#kubuntu 2017-08-25
<IrcsomeBot> ghishadow was removed by: ghishadow
<calcmandan> hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Hi
<Guest74316> Hallo, Hello
<hateball> hi
<Guest74316> bin von Mint 18.1 auf Ubuntu umgestiegen, Have moved from Mint 18.1 to Ubuntu
<hateball> If you feel more comfortable in deutsch Guest74316, see:
<hateball> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<hateball> Guest74316: Otherwise just state your question :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<farhad> hi, i removed myself from sudoers by mistake. and in ubuntu i cant login as superuser to take myself back to sudoers. now i cant install nothing. what should i do?
<lordievader> Boot into rescue mode and add yourself back onto the sudoers list.
<lordievader> Or add the appropriate break kernel parameter.
<lucas-arg> gooooddd morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<farhad> i remove myself from sudoers by mistake. and now i cant access to root. and in ubuntu we cant login to root. what should i do?
<farhad> i cant change any thing on restore mode.
<farhad> any idea?
<BluesKaj> can you login to vt/tty . ctl.+alt +F2
<BluesKaj> at the login page
<BluesKaj> then, adduser username sudo
<farhad> let me check.
<lordievader> farhad: Why can't you change anything in restore mode? Rootfs being mounted read only?
<farhad> yes, when i want to change some text file it says readonly
<lordievader> farhad: Mount it read/write, in the recovery shell: mount -o remount,rw /
<lordievader> Then edit the sudoers file using `visudo`.
<farhad> lordievader: thanks. i should reboot my system. let me check.
<zorin-os> ffs i swear someone should make a string to linker symbol converter
<zorin-os> its so dificult on finding information on how objectcopy/linker converts a filename to a valid symbol definition/name
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I thought he was stuck in limbo, unable to login due to being removed from sudo
<lordievader> You don't need sudo to login ;)
<lordievader> It is just a bit difficult to do root stuff without any login which does have sudo access.
<BluesKaj> Imeant the vt/tty
<BluesKaj> in ubuntu root is sudo, right?
<lordievader> Yes, you can still login there, even without a sudo account.
<lordievader> Well, yes and no. Sudo is a way to (temporarily) become root. In Ubuntu the root account is still the root account.
<BluesKaj> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lordievader> Only it has not password (by default).
<BluesKaj> I assumed since he said he removed himself from sudoers that he couldn't login as a user ot root
<BluesKaj> or
<zorin-os> try sudo -i
<zorin-os> also how can i replace ascii hex ranges from 000 to 057 then from 072 to 100 then from 133 to 140 then from 173 to 255 with an underscore (ascii 137)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: He removed himself (and I think the only user) from the sudoers list. I.e. removed to ability to become root in the traditional sense.
<BluesKaj> zorin-os, that's a good question for ##linux
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yeah it's the root pw that 'buntiu doesn't need
<lordievader> In these kind of cases it can be usefull to have a root pw set.
<BluesKaj> I don't understand why someone would remove themselves from sudoers at all
<BluesKaj> like debian?
<zorin-os> i think its possible to reset the root password by chrooting into the distro from another distro
<lordievader> I thought Debian came without sudo by default.
<lordievader> zorin-os_: There are many ways ;)
<zorin-os> as i think it puts u as root by default for a chroot
<lordievader> Like the rescue-mode.
<lordievader> zorin-os_: Yes it does. But there are easier ways.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, it comes with sudo now, but you still have to add youreslf to sudo as root
<BluesKaj> yourself eben
<BluesKaj> :-)
<lordievader> Check
<BuddyButterfly> hi all
<BluesKaj> hi
<BuddyButterfly> tnx for new backport! Feels much better and faster!
<BuddyButterfly> Programs open faster on 2 of my laptops.
<BuddyButterfly> Good work!
<BluesKaj> thank the devels, we're the support people
<zorin-os> lol
<genii> I read that as devils at first
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> either could be right......
<genii> Heh
<marco-parillo> The devil you know is better than the devil you don't know.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @BuddyButterfly Glad to hear that :)
<zorin-os> how would i compare these: list1=$(find ./UPM/ | sort) && list2=$(find ./testextraction/UPM/ | sort)
<zorin-os> so apparently it does not copy empty directories into the archive wich would kinda make sence as why add it if it is empty
<lordievader> zorin-os_: For your first question, you could dump them to a file and let diff loose on them.
<BuddyButterfly> IrcsomeBot: welcome! Just felt to give a positive feedback!
<farhad> lordievader: with your help, now i add myself to soudoers. thanks
<lordievader> farhad: No problem, glad you solved your problem.
<farhad> lordievader: :)
<wxwcof> does anyone here know how to debug the alsa script
<zorin-os> could anyone test this? https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mgood7123/UPM/master/Files/Converted/Multi/a.out (pre compiled test file that should extract wgetpaste)
<robobox> hello
<BluesKaj> hi robobox
<robobox> anyone here still using 6.06 for nostalga?
<BluesKaj> doubt it , EOL  many yrs ago
<delphin> my kubuntu application drawer is not working with super key
<valorie> by which you mean the old K menu, now the :> menu?
<valorie> works for me, but I'm already on artful
<delphin> i am not really sure (new linux user) but it shows a K logo
<valorie> ok, you must be on an older version of Kubuntu then
<valorie> the super-key way of popping that up is relatively recent
<delphin> KDE PLasma ver 59.4
<delphin> 5.9.4* my bad
<valorie> I have 5.10.5
<delphin> woah thats surprising
<valorie> as I said, running the devel version
<delphin> oh
<delphin> though my version has the functionality too, this breaks after almost every reboot and i fix it and it breaks again
<delphin> thanks for replying i am calm now
<valorie> hmmm, well
<valorie> it has worked for me every time I tested it
<delphin> i thought maybe this was a keyboard issue as i do have a Mech Keeb
<valorie> my little travel computer is still on the LTS
<valorie> and this does not work
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> How to set a usb camera as default device for recording?
<OnkelTem> 16.04
<OnkelTem> I'm sure I've done it, but who knows...
<OnkelTem> My camera works fine in any software where I can select the cam - vokoscree, audacity
<OnkelTem> but it doesn't work in Browser or in Skype for example
<OnkelTem> So I wonder how to set it up as a default device
#kubuntu 2017-08-26
<pcwiz38> hi i know this is a dumb question but i am still new to this, is there an active irc play on linux channel or wine channel?
<krytarik> !alis | pcwiz38
<ubottu> pcwiz38: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<rivers9000> Do you know why my XRANDR is set to Broadcast = "LIMITED" when "AUTO" is employed? This makes it so that on each restart I have to manually make it Broadcast = "FULL"
<rivers9000> The /amsg is because I am posting this question to three relevant channels.
<rivers9000> to experience the full color of my screen.
<rivers9000> I'm using Ubuntu MATE.
<rivers9000> Latest version.
<krytarik> rivers9000: Then how is this channel relevant?
<rivers9000> My IRC client brings me here when I connect. I'm using Konversation.
<valorie> change channels to something appropriate?
<valorie> please don't cross-post
<rivers9000> I figured it was relevant to this channel.
<rivers9000> This is KDE Ubuntu. Very similar to Ubuntu MATE.
<rivers9000> Just a different GUI.
<valorie> we can help, maybe, if you are running Kubuntu
<rivers9000> valorie, Very little difference really between Kubuntu and the other flavors of Ubuntu.
<rivers9000> Surely you can admit that.
<rivers9000> Especially as it relates to xrandr issues.
<valorie> of course, we're all Ubuntu
<valorie> this is a small channel -- #ubuntu is large
<rivers9000> #ubuntu requires registration.
<rivers9000> I don't want to register right now.
<valorie> therefore you are most likely to find someone to answer your question there
<rivers9000> Regardless, my Konversation brings me here. Maybe a new version of Konversation should verify the flavor of Ubuntu being used; if not Kubuntu, then it doesn't auto-join here.
<rivers9000> Perhaps this "LIMITED" mode eases eye strain.
<rivers9000> Seems to soothe my eyes actually.
<valorie> Konversation is made by the KDE community for many distros, not just Ubuntu, so I doubt that will happen
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @rivers9000, but xrandr communcation is different to LXDE, XFCE, Gnome, KDE, etc, and a solution to KDE could break your MATE
<valorie> most distros put in their own channel as the default -- which is what we (Kubuntu) did
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> (Photo, 404x141) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/une2Si3x/file_3106.jpg weird....
<Firefishe> I just installed kde/kubuntu-full, and mate, in 16.04 LTS.  How do I reconfigure the lightdm greeter so it appears as it does when only ubuntu/unity is first installed.  I need a quick and dirty way.
<delphin> my kubuntu shortcuts are messed up
<delphin> keyboard shortcuts*
<delphin> everytime i login they are doing something else entirely
<delphin> need help
<delphin> nvm i got it, stupid me had disabled win key on keyboard when i last booted to windows and then forgot about it
<RosayJorgeZgz> Es la primera vez que utilizamos este programa alguien puede ayydarnos?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<laksh> dk
<laksh> g
<swtt> jhb\
<delphin> how to change the kde wallpaper?
<BluesKaj> right click on ther desktop>configure desktop, if you have wallpapers in a file then choose open and navigate to the file you want
<delphin> thanks
<jordan1717> hello
<BluesKaj> hi jordan1717
<jordan1717> how can i add a blockk of text here without posting like 10 new lines lol
<jordan1717> BluesKaj:  thanks for the welcome : )
<BluesKaj> !paste | jordan1717
<ubottu> jordan1717: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jordan1717> BluesKaj: ???
<BluesKaj> don't paste here; paste in the URL above then paste the resulting URL here
<BluesKaj> no more than 3 lines of text are allowd in the chat itself, hence http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> understand?
<jordan1717> yea thanks
<user|91404> hi
<user|91404> what is going on here?
<slyrobot> ‎ I have a Kubuntu Installation. 17.04. There seems to be a problem with my session. As soon as the PC locks itself it displays a message "The Screen Locker is broken anf unlocking is not possible anymore. To unlock press Ctrl + Alt + F2. I have done this to get my session back but this is occuring almost every single time. Is there a fix for this ?
<andreas> Hi Everyone
<BluesKaj> hi andreas
#kubuntu 2017-08-27
<user|54247> what are the exact system requierments
<user|54247> what are the exact system requirements
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> So ssh-agent doesn't work on 16.04?
<OnkelTem> Because I had it working like charm on 14.04
<OnkelTem> And now I have to type my key password everytime I use the key
<OnkelTem> How do you guys configure ssh-add/ssh-agent on your systems?
<OnkelTem> On clean 16.04 this workflow just doesn't work
<OnkelTem> I really pissed off that I have to configure such a basic trivial low-level things
<OnkelTem> which have to work just from the beginning
<Jarnevon> What channel would I go to for support/assistance?
<OnkelTem> Jarnevon: try #ubuntu, cuz this one is not very active
<lucas-arg> 17.04 will get libreoofice 5.4 and better support for kabylake gpu?
<JonelethIrenicus> does Kube Mail have a snap?
#kubuntu 2018-08-21
<archpc> alright, quick question
<archpc> https://i.imgur.com/IRqD8NR.png
<archpc> any way to fix that?
<mobile_c_> where are bashes aliases kept
<mobile_c_> eg alias grep='grep --color=auto'
<mobile_c_> cus i cant find them in /etc/bash.bashrc not ~/.bashrc
<acheronuk> mobile_c_: /etc/skel/.bashrc which is what is copied to a new user's ~/.bashrc
<mobile_c_> ok
<sasso> hi, with today update i cannot longer use ALT+F2 or any other ALT+F? without triggering the switch of the TTY from the graphical tty
<sasso> how do i revert it?
<sasso> it's unreasonably annoying
<sasso> like i can't work wanna kill somebody kind of annoying
<acheronuk> sasso: has never happened for me, but LP #520546 & LP #1783859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520546 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Alt-f2 switches to virtual terminal 2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1783859 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "Alt-Key handling changed after update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783859
<sasso> acheronuk: thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I can confirm the issue on my Bionic install. Running `sudo kbd_mode -s` fixes it immediately for me
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @nggraham https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/74254-Suggestion-make-File-Search-in-System-Settings-more-detailed
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> yeah there are a lot of things we need to improve there
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me i get a file transfer dialog when i try to pass a file to a different directory?
<gt8ost4l> i already tried the notication setting and still nothing!
<bogdansima> Hello! I have a problem with Kmail that is not sending messages through IMAP folders. It uses Local folders and I've ran on every setting but I could not solve the problem. Can anyone give me a solution to this?
<buzzmandt> kubuntu doesn't save my audio settings between reboots. Is this known?
<TBotNik> All: Having trouble installing a Brother MFC 7360N Printer.  Write up at: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5894117#post5894117
<TBotNik> All: Any ideas why the install script is failing?  Gives no errors!f
<TBotNik> All: I'm wondering? Seems only the scanner has amd64 versions, which my machine is, and all the rest are i386, could this be where the disconnect is?
<OvermindDL1> So a friend upgraded Kubuntu and they lost their volume panel
<OvermindDL1> It looks like plasma-pa is not compatible with the current pulseaudio because for some reason it is touching the ancient gconf
<OvermindDL1> What command do they need to force down grade it back so it works again?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> are they on 18.04?
<OvermindDL1> Yep
<OvermindDL1> Thanks for the help, he's being frustrated at me since I'm the one that turned him to kubuntu...
<OvermindDL1> Speaking of, I'm guessing I shouldn't upgrade to pulseaudio 12 either, what broke so bad...
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> how did you upgrade to that? Were you offered that via the package manager? Or did you upgrade using another method
<OvermindDL1> And why does gconf even exist in any kde thing...  🤨
<OvermindDL1> I think he just used apt upgrade
<OvermindDL1> And I know he upgraded yesterday as well so this is a very recent development
#kubuntu 2018-08-22
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> There is no pulseaudio 12 in 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma-pa originally used gconf due to: https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-pa.git/commit/?h=Plasma/5.13&id=677775b7db387b0d019f1a62dfcea86159a51f40
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> which is now optional in latest plasma: https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-pa.git/commit/?id=c9fae1fb3f8e8a820fd480ce227d7fabf87bd045
<OvermindDL1> Well somehow he got it, and he was not using staging or anything
<OvermindDL1> Managed to fix it by parsing the apt log to get old version and downgrading to those, but of a pain but it fixed it all
<OvermindDL1> Bit of*
<OvermindDL1> So it was added to just keep from needing to serialize out some settings to restore modules, bleh, what an ancient dependency to just do that
<sm222> Hey, quick question. Fresh install and snap packages don't show up in krunner / the menu. Is there a workaround for this minus creating menu entries for these apps?
<sm222> weird after restarting it shows up
<sm222> Ohh, I think it cause i changed my shell back to bash
<Mandor> Hi!  I'm running kubuntu 18.04 on a laptop, upgraded from older versions.  I've recently noticed that the little network icon has turned red.
<Mandor> The wireless NIC works and connects to my main wifi essid.  But if I click on the little icon, it doesn't show me a list of detected essids like it used to.
<Mandor> I do have the options to disable wireless altogether, to go into airplane mode, or to configure the wireless LANs.
<Mandor> But I can't actually select which one should be current.
<Mandor> If I run "iwlist wlan0 scanning", I see a bunch of wireless essids detected.  So it's all working at a low level.  There just seems to be something wrong with the kubuntu applet foo.
<Mandor> Or maybe an intermediate layer.  If I try nm-applet, I get equivalent behavior.
<Mandor> So something weird is going on.  I know the relatively low levels of the network stack, but I suspect something is broken in some configuration layer that I am not familiar with.
<Mandor> Any clues?
<hateball> Mandor: if you untick "connect automatically" you should be able to click and connect on the desired network
<hateball> well you should be able to click connect as you like, but if you're jumping between SSIDs it might reconnect to a different one, was my thought
<Mandor> hateball: tried it.  No joy.
<Mandor> In particular, unticking connect automatically from an SSID, saving, and restarting the network still reconnects automatically to the first ssid.  And I still don't get a list of SSIDs.
<diogenes_> Mandor, what if you remove all the saved connections and try again to connect but this time untick that
<Mandor> diogenes_: good idea.  Oddly, the SSID came back.
<Mandor> Although DHCP didn't automatically come back.  I had to reconfigure IP, etc. manually.
<diogenes_> Mandor, maybe after removing them you needed a systemctl restart NetworkManager
<Mandor> Thanks, I already did that.
<Mandor> No joy.
<Mandor> Oh, wow.
<Mandor> I found at least two things that it might be: 1. /etc/network/interfaces has an auto stanza for wlan0.
<Mandor> 2. locate on my essid finds some stuff in /etc/NetworkManager.  Although I think that's just stale locatedb entries.
<Mandor> I did ifdown -a, commented out the entry from /etc/network/interfaces, did an ifup -a, and restarted NetworkManager.  No joy.
<diogenes_> Mandor, what if you try to create a new test user and try there?
<Mandor> diogenes_: good idea.  I think I'll rebooting, first, just in case something got left in a weird state from having an entry in /etc/network/interfaces.
<Mandor> (Thank goodness for screen+cloud servers, or you would see me bouncing up and down in IRC every time I messed with one of these things.)
<diogenes_> :)
<acheronuk> do networks show when you scan for available ones on the command line?
<Mandor> Yup, iwlist wlan0 scan shows all the usual networks that I should see.
<acheronuk> and 'nmcli device wifi list' ?
<acheronuk> maybe after 'nmcli device wifi rescan' if nothing shows
<Mandor> Back.  Yup, it was the /etc/network/interfaces file.  Rebooting cleaed the bad state.  Not sure why I had that in place, but probably something I did and forgot about.  Sorry for wasting your collective time!
<acheronuk> unless plasma-pa widget has gone complete fritzo, it should just report what network-manager thinks is there
<acheronuk> Mandor: ah. ok. no problem :)
<Kon-> There's a pulse audio update for 18.04 and Discover wants to remove plasma-pa and the gconf module as part of the update process
<Kon-> This seems like it's not working as intended. How am I going to control levels without plasma-pa? And pulseaudio-module-gconf is used by all kinds of things
<eeos> hi everybody. I am looking for a microblogging client that allows me to post brief messages on twitter, linkedin, researchgate and facebook at the same time .... anyone who know about one?
<acheronuk> Kon-: last pulseaudio update in 18.04 was back on 4th July, and did not obsolete the gconf module. do you have a ppa where someone backported the cosmic pulsraudio?
<Kon-> acheronuk: Thanks, it was a PPA for an app I wasn't using called PulseEffects. They apparently added all other things Pulse-related to their PPA
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<eeos> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi eeos
<OvermindDL1> Ah, that friend of mine also uses pulseeffects!  That might explain why his plasma-pa died then
<tonyt> installed wine but i cant find it
<tonyt> anyone have any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @tonyt, The wine menu is currently broken, but all the wine stuff works.  From Dollphi, you can click an .exe file and it should run.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you can also run winecfg from krunner or the terminal.
<tonyt> well for instance i am trying to run mirc.exe but when try to open it it comes with with a windows to search for a program to run it with
<tonyt> and wine doesnt show up
<tonyt> i uninstalled wine and trying the wine dev release in the software center
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The stable or Dev will both work, but the .desktop files do not land in the correct location for KDE to detect them.
<tonyt> it still wont give me the option to run it with wine
<tonyt> "choose application" windows pops up and the is no wine listed in there
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> strangely enough, the wine menu will be correctly created when you install a windows program (but the winecfg link will still be missing).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> the wine menu and winecfg can be manually added using kmenuedit
<tonyt> im lost. im a little new to this.
<tonyt> im using hexchat but i was curious to see if i could get mirc to run
 * OvermindDL1 prefers either konversation for quicky irc stuff or irssi, or irccloud when on the phone...
<OvermindDL1> I thought mIRC was long-dead, does it even support some of the newer things (not that this irc server uses them, but eh)?
<OvermindDL1> I hear Quassal is awesome but not tried it yet
<valorie> konversation is teh awesome
<valorie> tonyt: does it run from krunner? (alt+space)
<valorie> i rarely use menus anymore; just krunner or pin the app to the panel
<OvermindDL1> krunner is my addiction
<OvermindDL1> I wish it had a simple scripting plugin interface though (or does it)?
<OvermindDL1> I've made a C++ plugin but too much pain for one-off things
<OvermindDL1> I should probably just make a lua plugin for it or something, but unsure how to register new commands that way on the fly...
<valorie> OvermindDL1: there may be a scripting plugin interface -- perhaps ask in #plasma during euro-working hours
<OvermindDL1> Would be nice
#kubuntu 2018-08-23
<IrcsomeBot> suprkain was added by: suprkain
<elichai2> Hey, something weird happenned, I turned on my laptop today plugged to my screens and everything is small, like the resolution is higher but it's actually not, it's still 1080P
<acheronuk> OvermindDL1: yeah, I'm getting a few more report of breakage from people who have added that pulseeffects PPA!
<OvermindDL1> Exciting.  😅
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<viator> hello everyone, is the new Kubuntu 18.04 capable of auto rotating touch displays based on accelerometer input in a way similar to gnome 3?
<bane500> So this is pretty strange, I have just performed a fresh install of kubuntu, when i attempt to disable the wallet subsystem, it gives me a permission denied error
<buzzmandt> 18.10 dev, choose wallpaper screen, I get Error: could not load ....config.qml:22, incompatible Qt library 5.11.1
<buzzmandt> Is this known? or should I file a bug?
<acheronuk> buzzmandt: checking...
<buzzmandt> Thank you
<buzzmandt> 2 puters, same on both. last update about 20 minutes ago
<acheronuk> buzzmandt: todays daily iso seems fine
<buzzmandt> hmm
<buzzmandt> weird
<buzzmandt> any suggestions on trouble shooting it? info says i have qt library 5.11.1 installed. I might try making a new session and see what that does.
<buzzmandt> acheronuk, I'm good now. just me being used to not rebooting my puter after updates. Thank you
<acheronuk> buzzmandt: no problem
<Iolo> Is there a doc package for openjfx? Installing openjdk-8-doc got the doc popups in IntelliJ IDEA working properly, but I can't seem to find a package that would do the same for JavaFX.
<Iolo> I'm on 18.04
<acheronuk> Iolo: all I see is libopenjfx-java-doc
<Iolo> yeah, unfortunately that doesn't seem to do the trick. I was hoping the docs might be in a package that for some reason just doesn't have the doc suffix
<HokarPokar> Hi. I
<HokarPokar> I'm trying to find out how do I enable menus that show in the title bar of a window ?
<HokarPokar> I did google it first but I'm not sure if I have worded my issue correctly. I'm referring to the menus that show up in the title bar as: File, Tools, Help etc.
<HokarPokar> If anyone can point me to the solution or help me word my issue correctly, I shall be thankful.
#kubuntu 2018-08-24
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @HokarPokar, I'm not near the laptop but in Dolphin if you click control then scroll to Tools there should be the option to 'show'
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @HokarPokar, Otherwise go to settings and window decorations
<HokarPokar> @IrcsomeBot I will try the suggested solutions and get back to you.
<IrcsomeBot> qyeAXqAv64 was added by: qyeAXqAv64
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bane500> Is there any simple way to create a default desktop profile that all users will get
<bane500> with icons, desktop background, theme, and widgets globally set for all users?
<bane500> wow this channel is fucking dead
<BluesKaj> bane500, afiak place all users in yout user group and watch the language please
<BluesKaj> your
<BluesKaj> also if you aren't sure this is what you want, try the #kde chat
<IrcsomeBot1> Juan_Mt was added by: Juan_Mt
<IrcsomeBot1> <Juan_Mt> Hello there! I just dealing with #Kwin issues. Do somebody else get missed the global shortcuts options?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Juan_Mt> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/v9fV2BN7/file_9276.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> Barika was added by: Barika
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> ok guys now that I just blew up my antergos install of kde by attempting to remove orphan packages.  I am looking to possibly switch to another distro so far I am looking at Kubunut, Opensuse and Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> What I liked about Antergos/Arch was I was always able to get the latest version of a package for instance flameshot - which i use for screenshots.  It was packaged and the next day it was already on AUR available for download.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Does this happen with Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> no, Kubuntu is not a rolling release distro. That means it ships static versions of software, and does not update immediately the way Arch does
<valorie> otoh some people use the packages from the CI
<valorie> although I wouldn't suggest that for a primary install
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Nate, Thanks for the feedback.  yeah I don't think that will work for me as for example I had issues with flameshot that the developer resolved and I was able to get the latest version quickly.
<valorie> you might look at neon although if you want non-KDE packages that won't fill the bill either
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> It specifically had issues in KDE.
<valorie> right, but flameshot is not a KDE package
<valorie> so neon doesn't care about it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> I don't really want non-KDE packages spectacle is nice but missing options to draw on the captured screenshot.
<valorie> true
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> I posted in kde forums to have it updated but never heard anything back its like silence.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> these days the KDE subreddit seems to have more or less taken the place of the KDE forums
<valorie> there is talk of that enhancement but I'm not sure that there is anyone working on it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Ksnip is pretty sweet as well but missing some of the tools like blur and a nice highlighter.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> in fact, there is someone actively working on that feature for Spectacle
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Nate: Now I find out where to be posting haha.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> also in fact, it's the KSnip developer :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Nate: They should copy Knip and Flameshot features into one
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I convinced him to add that feature to Spectacle
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Nate: sweet well then I guess one less app I will need from the outside.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> I have some suggestions for Klipper as well.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Needs to be a way to ignore password managers :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Konsole also broke some things with Glyph icons in the latest update as well :)...  I reported a bug for that but its been silent
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> if you reported using the bug tracker, then you've done the right thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> now it's just a waiting game :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> unless you want to dig into the code and submit a patch of course!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Nate: If i could only code :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Nate: its on my list of things to do when I can quit monkeying around with distro's and desktop tweaking :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> You might be interested in https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved#Start_Here.21
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> lots of ways to help before you learn any code
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> and you can certainly change strings without knowing any code (that's how I got started, in fact)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Awesome thanks. I am best at testing stuff and having a vision of what things should do :)
<mparillo_> I find it interesting that removing orphans in Arch and downstream is supposed to be safe, yet every once in a while I hear of breakage.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> mparillo_ yeah that broke things for me :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman/Tips_and_tricks#Removing_unused_packages_.28orphans.29
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> admittedly maybe I needed to use the double "t"
<mparillo_> The way I read it, the single t is safer.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> yeah well it removed kate, dolphin, kcalc, pamac(software installer), dolphin-plugins and a lot more :)
<mparillo_> But, either way, no warning about possible breakage. And I would not want to be the one who complained about it on an Arch forum, especially if you actually installed Antergos
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> I at least have the pacman.log file of what was removed so I am piecing it back together because I just finished setting this my KDE environment up just perfect.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Arch IRC recommended Antergos above Manjaro and ArchoLinux both of which I was using when I would ask for help.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> I was going to reinstall then I was like man I don't want to go back through all that again. So see how putting it back together works out.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> @nggraham any ideas if there are plans to theme krunner like albert allow it to be positioned differently and things like that.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> mparillo_: I am feeling that my install is now somewhat jacked now the perfectionist in me now wants to do a clean install.  I hate that side of me.
#kubuntu 2018-08-25
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> @nggraham, Hey Nate, whatwould be the easiest and most useful code language to learn in 2018? What is going to be the most useful moving forward that a novice could learn? Any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> for KDE, or in general?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> hmm, Linux in general, but I am using KDE.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> KDE software is almost entirely written in C++ and QML
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> personally I find that I learn best by doing, and the KDE codebase in general is really good and easy to pick up even if you don't know the language (provided you have some prior programming experience in other languages)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> @nggraham, Ok, thanks. I will look into them!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarcho Taoist> @nggraham, No experience. 😊
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> QML is dead simple to start experimenting with. YOu can just change them locally and restart plasmashell and your changes will be reflected immediately
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> you might also look into https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved
<IrcsomeBot1> NHKxqfKi39 was added by: NHKxqfKi39
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> https://store.kde.org/p/1198671/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Barika> Anybody know why this has become unavailabe
<someone_> What's new about sudo & dolphin ?
<acheronuk> someone_: nothing
<someone_> acheronuk Ok, that means I can't upgrade to Kubuntu 18.04 until this problem been solved .
<acheronuk> someone_: what? not being able to execute it with sudo? that is still the case upstream in dolphin. only recent change was this:
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/dolphin.git/commit/?h=Applications/18.08&id=40453cb627a39f1ff92373f865426f0bcdc83419
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Iolo> Two-finger scrolling on my laptop's touchpad stops working after waking from suspend. Is this a known issue?
<Iolo> Also, ktorrent and kontact will sometimes start when I log in even though I don't want them to, and I can't find a setting to control this. Is this a bug?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @Iolo, WIth older versions of libinput and linux kernel, some touchpads default to minimal functionality after resume from sleep.  This problem has been resolved on my system by running the 4.17 kernel and libinput 1.11.  These newer versions of the kernel and libinput will be available in 18.10.
<Iolo> How old? This didn't happen when I was using Xubuntu 16.04.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 4.15 kernel and libinput 1.10 caused issues for me.
<Iolo> Ah, so not quite 2016 old. That's unfortunate.
<BluesKaj> Iolo, check your ktorrent preference/settings , it defaults to the system tray if you don't change that option, hence it's still open when you suspend
<Iolo> I don't see an option in ktorrent's settings to change that.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Juan_Mt> @Juan_Mt, I got resolved this. It 's a bug un the main system preferences window. If I open global shortcuts from Launcher Menu, all works fine. Maybe it's useful for somebody
<Azoff> Hello
<Azoff> I have a system at my parents place where I've recently got an bizar issue with.
<Azoff> The system was freshly installed some 797 days ago and has been working fine up until about a month ago.
<Azoff> It's running 16.04 and always done that. The system is running on an Intel NUC i7 (i7-5557U) with the built-in GPU.
<Azoff> The problem is that some applications, not all are affected, does not appear to be able to show the content of the File etc. menus
<Azoff> So far, I've noticed that okular and k3b is affected, but there might be others too.
<BluesKaj> Iolo, ok, looks like the devs dropped the default system tray setting, but make sure the option is unchecked in settings>configure ktorrent> application
<Azoff> Also, combo boxes, like the one for selecting printer of a document in okular, does not show as expected.
<Iolo> BluesKaj: I still don't see an option for that in ktorrent's settings anywhere
<BluesKaj> application>system tray icon
<Iolo> Now I just feel stupid. The checkbox was centered, so I looked over it thinking it was just a header
<BluesKaj> no worries...we all make mistakes
<IrcsomeBot1> MTCYG was added by: MTCYG
<gt8ost4l> does anybody here know how to reset konversation?
<Dragnslcr> What do you mean by reset?
<gt8ost4l> Dragnslcr, like remove all the settings!
<gt8ost4l> Dragnslcr, like a factory reset like
<krytarik> gt8ost4l: There appears to be a '~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc' - you get the idea.
<gt8ost4l> krytarik, i dont see that file on that directory!
<acheronuk> ~/.config/konversationrc
#kubuntu 2018-08-26
<AvilanceStudios> Hey guys :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @Iolo, Yes, I get random apps opening on start up also.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarcho Taoist> @DarinMiller, That's interesting to know! I installed synaptic s and got better response. Project Sputnik had originally configured with synaptics for my Dell though.
<KingKeA> good morning.
<KingKeA> do you know a good messenger client app for kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> nGcakfTh77 was added by: nGcakfTh77
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> vXrFVfQT53 was added by: vXrFVfQT53
<IrcsomeBot> Phil Linux was added by: Phil Linux
<the-noob> hi, I've just did an upgrade to 18.04 (cli) and after restart I can't start the GUI
<the-noob> seems all the packages have been removed and when I try `apt-get install kubuntu-desktop` I'm getting a lot of unmet dependencies
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Oh no!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Sorry to hear that!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Sudo apt install-fresh-by-nuke-and-pave!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> or try sudo apt install -f
<the-noob> I've tried the -f option
<the-noob> cleared the cache and all
<madLyfe> there is a bug in wallpapers. i set my own per monitors, then had to reboot because of updates, and they were back to the default ones. though, when i went in to change them again its like the system still thought they were set to that because they didnt change. so i had to change them to something else and then back again before they showed the correct one. not sure if that makes sense.
<madLyfe> also, windows dont open on the monitor the you are active on. not to be confused with a window/application being opened from a closed state. like i opened the task settings option from the panel on one screen and it popped up on another monitor.
<madLyfe> is there not a shortcut for konsole?
<madLyfe> does changing the login screen background not change until a reboot?
<madLyfe> this wallpaper bug is annoying
<madLyfe> is this even the best place for support?
<IrcsomeBot> Kinghats was added by: Kinghats
<IrcsomeBot> <Kinghats> anyone around?
<Delvien> madLyfe: it is, but #kubuntu is a road less traveled in comparison to #ubuntu. Most KDE specific support can be received from #KDE. I dont know the answer to your question since I dont use plasma (I use i3 + KDE)
<madLyfe> ah. what is i3 + KDE?
<Delvien> i3wm + KDE, but without plasma desktop and compositor
<madLyfe> i3wm is a distro im guessing?
<Delvien> window manager
<Delvien> KDE is a desktop environment
<madLyfe> what window manager does it use?
<Delvien> plasma
<madLyfe> well i have no idea what my problem is stemming from then lol
<madLyfe> would a wallpaper issue be a KDE thing? or plasma or kubuntu thing?
<Delvien> when you say shortcut for konsole, do you mean keybind, or icon shortcut
<madLyfe> there wasnt a system wide shortcut for konsole so i added it myself. not sure if its there but i missed it or something but i made it a global shortcut..
<Delvien> its usually Ctrl T or ctrl alt t
<madLyfe> ya i set it myself to the latter
#kubuntu 2019-08-19
<lordievader> Good morning
<jubo2> I have this Kubuntu 19.04 that is on a single partition. I'm going to use Live Clonezilla to move it to a bigger SSD. The thing is that I think I want a separate root partition and separate /home. How could / should I go about this? Is it non-problematic to have a bunch of distros and them all accessing the same /home partition?
<lordievader> If they are running the same versions of things that access /home, no. Else you might run in the problem that some program upgrades the config to something which the older version doesn't understand.
<lordievader> Regarding the separation of partitions. There is nothing stopping you. Do remind yourself to shrink the filesystem before shrinking the partition.
<jubo2> lordievader: thanks... what is the best method to move from monolithic partition to split partition. Install clean, boot from stick and overwrite?
<jubo2> last time I had a separate partition it was 20GB and it filled up, because some old junk did not get cleaned automatically
<jubo2> Got 960GB and no need for Windows, so I can make the partition big
<lordievader> If you want to reinstall that approach is fine. While you're at it I'd look into LVM, makes things even more flexible.
<horror> Hola
<horror> Como estas?
<TomyWork> can i see the changelogs for an update in Discover somehow?
<TomyWork> i used to be able to see them in muon updater in kubuntu 14.04
<TomyWork> or can i at least see which packages are security updates and which aren't?
<IrcsomeBot1> N0um3n0 was added by: N0um3n0
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jubo2> What's the best way to backup Linux systems to an another Linux over the local network?
<jubo2> coz I got me a 2TB drive for the home machine and I'd like to backup my laptop without needing to mess around with USB-connected disks
<jubo2> prlly something implemented with rsync
<jubo2> sshfs + Timeshift ?
<ubv_> hi
<niuvm> ho
#kubuntu 2019-08-20
<IrcsomeBot1> TheBlackCr was added by: TheBlackCr
<IrcsomeBot1> <TheBlackCr> Hello guys
<Joit> hello. why does add ppa's still not working at a fresh installed 18.04 ?
<Joit> and dolphin is still for root disabled, how they already mentioned at certain posts
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> I might have found a bug with Bluetooth audio....
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> When you 1st pair your headset, you can play the sound from the volume control, but if you play audio through a browser, audio goes through the speakers
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> It might be important if KDE mobile is going to be a thing.
<dhahvhe> i was just on here??
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> JJ_4884, don't really think that is a bug. Why should a new audio device suddenly have priority above another.
<IrcsomeBot1> Malkavien was added by: Malkavien
<jackqi> hello
<TomyWork> something is broken about the update notification thingy in plasma. yesterday, there were security updates waiting. today, without installing those updates, now suddenly there's twice the amount of updates waiting and, what's strange is, it's not flagged as security updates. all i did was install postgresql-10 and that only pulled in postgresql-common and sysstat
<TomyWork> well the other option is that a security update got withdrawn or reclassified
<jubo2> this is not healthy thing for a system to do
<jubo2> 1MB / s scp:ing in a KDE Vault causes CPU to go 100% all of the time
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jubo2> the vault doing nothing is still sucking 100% of CPU
<alkisg> Hi, does anyone know which settings file is created when one selects "autologin this user" in the installer? E.g. /etc/sddm/something.conf?
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> Is there any interest in making Bluetooth headsets work in Kubuntu?
<TomyWork> JJ_4884 I'm using a bluetooth speaker right now, via A2DP
<TomyWork> if your headset supports that, you should be fine
<TomyWork> assuming your computer's bluetooth chip is supported at all
<jubo2> Uhh.. I guess I managed to corrupt this system too. Htop shows ~20% utilization rate, but the Resources Monitor plasma widget says it is ~100%
<jubo2> now htop says 100% too
<jubo2> 1MB / s write to a KDE Vault uses up all the processing power
<jubo2> When it can normally go at 30MB / s and not using all of CPU
<jubo2> I don't really see why there are ~ 10 threads trying to use the CPU when a single 1MB / s scp write is the only activity in the vault
<jubo2> On a 2-core w/ hyperthreading this amount of threads is ridiculous
<TomyWork> not sure if jubo2 is trying to get help or not
<TomyWork> jubo2, do you actually have a question?
<hankth89> I'm having some trouble with my displays. I have a laptop with a monitor plugged in through HDMI, and it was set to act like an extended desktop. I unplugged the HDMI and I still had an invisible extended desktop. Now that I have plugged the HDMI back in, I can't get an extended desktop. I can only set my laptop screen or HDMI-1 as my main display, and in either case I get the main display mirrored on the other.
<hankth89> This is for Kubuntu 18.04, KDE Plasma Version 5.12.6. Unplugging / replugging in the HDMI, reboot, power off / power on, log off / log on hasn't helped so far.
<CyberTails> Hi There. I'm trying to set a Resolution not listed by the OS by using .xprofile and every time I reboot. It ignores it and still gives me a 1024x768 setting
<hankth89> Okay I figured it out. In System Settings -> Displays, there is a window with two display shaped icons. Their orientation on the screen represents your choice for how you want your displays to act. Somehow unplugging my HDMI cable last time caused them to move from being side by side to overlapping. I didn't realize how they worked, but now I do. Thanks
<CyberTails> If it helps. I'm dealing with a VGA Connection\
<lex_> hi guys, I have a problem with my wifi and would be glad if anybody could help me
#kubuntu 2019-08-21
<IrcsomeBot1> <JJ_4884> Hello... I just submitted a bug in the KDE bug report site... Not sure if it helps you guys out
<kicowobuha> Hi, would this be the right place for getting support with getting Nvidia's proprietary drivers working?
<Artic> I'll help if I can
<Artic> Do you know what video card you have and what version of kubuntu?
<Artic> I'd try this:
<Artic> First try to remove whatever you've installed:
<Artic> sudo apt remove --purge nvidia-*
<Artic> Then add the graphics drivers repository (for the latest Nvidia drivers):
<Artic> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers
<Artic> Then try to let Kubuntu install the drivers:
<lordievader> Good morning
<n8w> hey, after switching(soft&update>>additional drivers) from nvidia drivers(390) to nouveau, all im getting is console, no gui...any suggesttion?u18.4
<CheetahPixie> Morning.
<CheetahPixie> I'm trying to get my KDE partition manager to do ZFS, but it says t depends on the "zfs" package.
<CheetahPixie> This is a virtual package provided by zfsutils-linux, which I have installed, yet refreshing does not show zfs up as supported.
<n8w> x server no longer starts automatically after a reinstall(always have to manually execute startx)….systemctl get-default returns graphical.target. Any suggestions?
<CheetahPixie> I took a bit of a roundabout with the zfs-dkms module that I needed; apparently the spl module was failing due to being incompatible with anything other than run of the mill Ubuntu kernels (I have and use UKUU quite a bit), so I looked up some packages in Eoan (to check if those versions were newer), and upon discovering that there were updates, te
<CheetahPixie> mporarily switched my sources.list to Eoan, installed the ZFS framework, and then reverted.
<CheetahPixie> I also figured out that, with an apt search, the spl package that failed had apparently been dummied out, which probably was why I wasn't able to install spl via dkms anymore, and thus avoid the spl non-compliation entirely.
<lordievader> n8w: What does `systemctl --failed` say?
<n8w> lordievader just found the cause...broken sddm...i think its gonna b ok now...
<CheetahPixie> The worse part: KDE partition manager thing still shows no zfs support.
<CheetahPixie> Even though it seems that zfs is working as a system service and all.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hey blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hey Swift110
<lordievader> n8w: Good that you found the culprit
<christophe_> hello guys ! I just did a fresh kubuntu install, and installed electronplayer. But it doesn't launch ... is there any way to launch an app from konsole in verbose mode ?
<christophe_> btw this app runs well on my laptop
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> How ard you Blueskaj
<user|2755> non riesco a parlare con nessuno del supporto perchè ho un problema con kubuntu
<user|2755> c'è qualcuno online perchè non capisco nulla...
<user|2755> hi i can also speak english if needed...
<user|abcdef> hi
<user|abcdef> i have a problem with kubuntu
<user|abcdef> can you help me?
<crydotsnake-M> Explain what your Problem is:)
<user|abcdef> i have installed kubuntu 64 bit (last version on my old HP 530), all was fine but when i try to open discover it crashes...
<user|abcdef> it is fast to surf the web and similar things but this application is strange :(
<user|abcdef> i love this distro of linux because is fast and similar to windows
<user|abcdef> sorry for this screen...
<rakesh4545> discover is really weird program. It crashes for me too. Sometimes it would hang on downloads and sometimes it won't even download applications.
<user|abcdef> if i lauch it via Konsole it shows me errors like some file invalid or some packages aren't installed
<user|abcdef> but kde did saw this error?
<user|abcdef> sorry for bad english
<crydotsnake-M> I didnt have any problems with Discover yet..
<rakesh4545> why don't you open it directly from start menu?
<user|abcdef> i tried it but it loads very slow and nothing of the software works...
<user|abcdef> i tried to reinstall but it isn't useful
<rakesh4545> maybe try updating
<rakesh4545> is your kubuntu up to date
<user|abcdef> i have updated this morning
<user|abcdef> kde is updated and kernel is updated
<rakesh4545> I am just a user like you. If you wish to download any application then i would suggest you to see if any package managers could help.
<user|abcdef> ok but the system can't update if discover is not installed
<user|abcdef> i seen that there's a problem with "some packages are missing" and these are necessary to load the application
<user|abcdef> the problem is also in the version 18
<user|abcdef> i tried to rollback but isn't useful
<rakesh4545> did you tried sudo apt-get update
<user|abcdef> i'm tryng
<user|abcdef> it says nothing
<user|abcdef> now i open discover?
<rakesh4545> and now do sudo apt-get upgrade
<user|abcdef> ok...
<user|abcdef> discover doesn't loads
<user|abcdef> it's an empty screen and cpu is working
<user|abcdef> it was black for almost 1 sec
<rakesh4545> What I believe is that the above commands refreshes dependencies and updates the applications. So if any dependencies was missing this will get them. Again I am not an expert, just a user.
<user|abcdef> and so i can try to resolve dependencies?
<user|abcdef> i killed the process because it was stuck
<rakesh4545> you might wish to hang around for some higher intellectual to join the conversation  :D
<user|abcdef> hahahaha:)
<user|abcdef> thanks for helping me:)
<user|abcdef> if i send a screenshot of terminal?
<rakesh4545> that might help.
<rakesh4545> to see the error
<user|abcdef> yes i'm reproducin the error
<user|abcdef> please wait...
<user|abcdef> ops i have to retry
<user|abcdef> you can open it?
<user|abcdef> i founded the document that i have created
<user|abcdef> if needed
<rakesh4545> did you sent me something?
<user|abcdef> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/F35Y9BXvSrmRfzDOPvWf?signature=398069df20bcebfc13960eecc878e0935f3a70cc34daaaef79502cd722466cb2&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NjY0MDc2OTZ9
<user|abcdef>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Z2QBAjTuS1K5gYVZblaM?signature=f3ab9f2b3f987e2f2f023975db8f7b278ac111a1d31902d985f75955b5d32a86&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NjY0MDc3MjJ9
<user|abcdef> two times :)
<user|abcdef> did you understand what is the problem?
<rakesh4545> do plasma-discover --listbackends and tell the outputs
<rakesh4545> "plasma-discover --listbackends"
<user|abcdef> it says avaiable backends:packagekit-backend kns-backend snap-backend
<user|abcdef> it's useful?
<rakesh4545> its wierd, you have those backends installed in the system, still you get that error.
<user|abcdef> oh..
<user|abcdef> how i can install more backends
<user|abcdef> ?
<rakesh4545> maybe try the classic way "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install plasma-discover"  :P
<user|abcdef> ok
<user|abcdef> plasma discover is installed and apt-get update returns all updated
<rakesh4545> what do you get on doing pkcon --version
<user|abcdef> wait
<user|abcdef> 1.1.12
<rakesh4545> ok. simply remove discover with "sudo apt-get remove plasma-discover" then re-install "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install plasma-discover". then run it "discover-plasma"
<user|abcdef> ok i'm tryng
<rakesh4545> i meant "plasma-discover"
<user|abcdef> same error :(
<user|abcdef> i have to kill the process to exit
<user|abcdef> kde doesn't offer to repair this software?
<user|abcdef> i tried to write at kde with email but ican't found their email address
<rakesh4545> how about downgrading your Packagekit to 1.1.9 version?
<user|abcdef> how i can do it?
<user|abcdef> how i can do it?
<user|abcdef> the message disappeared sorry
<rakesh4545> what happened?
<user|abcdef> i don't know how to downgrade this package
<user|abcdef> with konsole?
<rakesh4545> "sudo apt-get remove packagekit" then "sudo sudo apt-get install packagekit=1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.04.5". I must warn you that these actions could break something. At least I am telling you these commands only after testing it on my own system, so be assured.
<user|abcdef> don't worry this is an old pc :)
<user|abcdef> ok let's do this
<user|abcdef> the first command runned successfully but the second returns: version 1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.04.5 for "packagekit" not found
<user|abcdef> oh guys i remember now that i have to go so i will try tomorrow to resolve thi issue
<user|abcdef> thanks for all of members to helping me
<user|abcdef> goodbye!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> Hi! Have any of you used a micro SD card on Kubuntu? Does it work or do  need a special program? Thanks!
<fnxe_> #debian-gis
<adrian__> hey
#kubuntu 2019-08-22
<Guest45997> Good morning
<viewer|88> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/e01db4b5c1d47f47426306d68e772e19/pasted.txt
<lordievader> Do you have an issue?
<viewer|88> Язык оригинала: русский782/5000good day!Is it possible to configure the definition of the touchpad instead of the mouse when starting the installation of the kubuntu system on a computer?The fact is that I have a small netbook and no mouse.Only the keyboard and touchpad can be operated.But kubuntu can't see the touchpad and I can't navigate the sys
<viewer|88> tem setup menu.I have to install XUBUNTU first since this system immediately sees me, I easily go through the setup and installation menu. and only then on top of xfce do I install KDE PLASMA DESKTOP.I really like KUBUNTU because it has become much easier and faster than others and I want the opportunity to install KUBUNTU immediately without such
<viewer|88> time-consuming actions.What to do?Sorry for my English possibly with mistakes as I write to you through a machine translator. Thank you.
<lordievader> Sounds like you have a fancy new touchpad that doesn't have a driver built in
<lordievader> Built in to default Kubuntu, I mean
<IrcsomeBot1> davewthompson was added by: davewthompson
<tangarora> Does anyone know how to return to $SUDO_USER and execute session commands then hop back to root where the script is running. I want to modify some UI settings in the original session.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot1> Настя Шагаева was added by: Настя Шагаева
<IrcsomeBot1> <Настя Шагаева> Приветсвуем всех, присоединяйтесь канал, прогнозы на спорт бесплатно + стартегия заработка по вилкам, всё бесплатно, заходи.https://bitly.su/Y7je
<lordievader> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lordievader> Oh, right the bot is dead.
<lordievader> Ah, ubottu has been ressurected.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Sup
<IrcsomeBot1> RANDY ANGELUCCI was added by: RANDY ANGELUCCI
<IrcsomeBot1> <RANDY ANGELUCCI> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/B3t65fZk/file_17336.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <RANDY ANGELUCCI> gnfmxpmkwuflasxxhs
<kalio_> cd
<kalio_> nana.irc.gr
<kalio_> aetos.irc.gr
#kubuntu 2019-08-23
<IrcsomeBot1> ajyotirmay was added by: ajyotirmay
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <ajyotirmay> Hi, I've been having a small issue with my setup of Kubuntu 18.04.3. … I'm using my bluetooth headset but the system wouldn't automatically switch any new audio streams to it unless I explicitly go into the Audio Settings and change output sink for that application. Though I've made the headset my default audio playback device, it's just not working as expected.
<lordievader> Is it the only available sink?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ajyotirmay> There are 2 sinks available, the in-built and then the headset
<IrcsomeBot1> Vicente Flaherty was added by: Vicente Flaherty
<IrcsomeBot1> <Vicente Flaherty> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0Cli9pdT/file_17348.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Vicente Flaherty> qwnkvoyo
<lordievader> Does the issue persist when you disable the built-in sink?
<lordievader> Also what is the output from `pactl info`?
<eeos> Hi everybody! How do you install an AppImage file system wide, so that all the users can access and run it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hello
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<user|29439> How to create bootable USB disk for installation Kubuntu from windows 7?
<diogenes_> user|29439, use etcher.
<Guest98054> hello, can somebody tell me when is the best time to upgrade to the next ubuntu version?
<BluesKaj> Guest98054, which one are you using now?
<Areador> BluesKaj: 19.04
<BluesKaj> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Areador> and does do-release-upgrade -m desktop ... or -d ... work out of the box ... or is there something what i have to look for before upgrading?
<BluesKaj> ok, 19.04 is the latest release , so you are current. The number 19.04 indicates yr and month of the release
<BluesKaj> the next one is 19.10, so official release is in October
<Areador> BluesKaj: release is the 17.october i know
<Areador> but i just want to know, if i use only ubuntu packages ... does the do-release-upgrade work out of the box? or can there be any troubles after upgrading?
<BluesKaj> unless you want to do bleeding edge or do Kubuntu testing I suggest you wait til the official release date, which may change, the actual day is not carved in stone
<Areador> ok, i ask in an other way ... if upgrade 7 days before with -d ... or on the release day with -m desktop ... is it possible that the system crashes afterwards?
<Areador> or is there anything i have to look for before upgrading?
<BluesKaj> depends a lot on your hardware and drivers, there's no accurate predicting the behaviour after the dev upgrade
<Areador> so its just luck if it works afterwards?
<BluesKaj> Areador, make sure you update/upgrade your existing packages first then dev upgrade
<Areador> do you mean, at first upgrade all packages to actual 19.04 version and then do-release-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> Areador, I'm on 19.10, with intel graphics and audio, i5cpu and all is well
<Areador> ok, as far as i know that is alpha status right?
<BluesKaj> dunno , I don't keep track of the status much
<BluesKaj> it either works or it doesn't :-)
<Areador> ok, if you say so that everything is well ... then i could try to upgrade with -d
<BluesKaj> why are you in such a hurry though?
<BluesKaj> I'm a designated Kubuntu Tester so I volunteer to run dev OSs
<Areador> hm, i point is, i have done 2 upgrades in the past and both did not work ... maybe i did something wrong ... therefore i want to see if do-release-upgrade is working
<BluesKaj> Areador, i'll bet you forgot to update/upgrade your existing packages before do-release-upgrade and that's why you ran into problems
<Areador> ok, so normally it should work ... then i will wait until 7 days before release date and upgrade with -d ... as far as i know the 10.october final freeze and should be a release candidate
<BluesKaj> like I said, i don't know what hardware you have so I can't possibly predict your result
<Areador> which hardware is necessary?
<Areador> to know
<BluesKaj> your cpu, gpu, wifi if required, audio chip etc
<Areador> i tried 19.10 before, all worked fine
<BluesKaj> these questions might be answered better in #ubuntu+1 chat also
<BluesKaj> Areador, 19.10 live session?
<BluesKaj> on a disk or usb stick?
<Areador> nope, i installed it
<Areador> all worked fine
<BluesKaj> then why did you revert?
<Areador> because of mysql-workbench, that is released only for 19.04 and made problems
<BluesKaj> well then it didn't work fine
<Areador> i meant by fine, the repository packages
<Areador> and btw BluesKaj thank you for your responses and help!
<MrSassyPants> cant open my samsung phone anymore, what gives
<MrSassyPants> "file or folder udi=/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3.2 doesn't exist"
<MrSassyPants> Sometimes I can open a folder but then the connection crashes
<MrSassyPants> Setting the phone to ptp instead of mtp works but only lets me download jpgs
<MrSassyPants> so something broke mtp I guess
<goldie> hi, I have a question about installing kubuntu on a new hp
 * diogenes_ likes HPs.
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> I have a question here.... I just ran an IFconfig, and I'm showing an overlap in networks.
<JFox762> vmnet1 shows inet 192.168.43.1
<JFox762> wlp3s0 (wireless) shows 192.168.43.110
<JFox762> the 192.168.43.0/24 network should be part of the VMWare virtualized network
<JFox762> but my actual Verizon hotspot also has the same range
<JFox762> AHH!
<JFox762> that *WAS* the problem!
<JFox762> Network overlap between my Samsung S7 hotspot (192.168.43.0/24) and the VMnet1 network with the same address range
<IrcsomeBot1> Maryann Marshall was added by: Maryann Marshall
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maryann Marshall> (Photo, 533x800) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2UABK0J3/file_17366.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maryann Marshall> fmvrcv o exevceq tdh
#kubuntu 2019-08-24
<chcknrub> checkout my created/pasted picture: https://pasteboard.co/Iu7W8Sp.jpg
<jubo2> I gonna have a setup of 2 machines: The main laptop with 960GB space and the home machine with 2TB space. Any suggestion on the cleanest / safest way my laptop to the home computer's 2TB disk over network?
<jubo2> * to back up my laptop to the home machine
<mparillo> I would say the simplest way is to create a python web server: https://www.afternerd.com/blog/python-http-server/
<mparillo> The best way is probably some kind of rsync over ssh
<mparillo> I have done the former, but not the latter.
<jubo2> mparillo: yeah... I've been thinking using rsync (or a rsync based tool like Timeshift) over SSHFS (https://github.com/teejee2008/timeshift)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Dragnslcr> jubo2- I've used rdiff-backup in the past. Now I just use zfs and snapshots, though that's a bit more complicated to set up.
<romenskiy2012> May I ask a question ?
<crydotsnake-M> Of course!!
<romenskiy2012> I do not know Linux very well, and I'm sorry that I will ask you this question, but I truthfully looked for information.
<romenskiy2012> Everywhere it is written that you can integrate the browser with plasma through extensions.
<romenskiy2012> This is true ?
<crydotsnake-M> What is your Browser?
<romenskiy2012> mozilla firefox
<romenskiy2012> It just worked for arch Linux.
<crydotsnake-M> Is it that what you mean?: https://addons.mozilla.org/en/firefox/addon/plasma-integration/
<romenskiy2012> YesOn kubuntu, the error gives
<crydotsnake-M> What is the error message that you get?
<romenskiy2012> ошибка интеграции браузера с plasma
<romenskiy2012> Не удалось подключиться к главному процессу. Возможно, не установлен пакет
<crydotsnake-M> ?
<romenskiy2012> error integrating browser with plasma
<romenskiy2012> Failed to connect to the main process. Package may not be installed.
<crydotsnake-M> Which Kubuntu Version?
<romenskiy2012> Stable 18.4
<romenskiy2012> I don’t understand which package I need to deliver
<RikMills> the browser integration didn't exist when 18.04 was be prepared
<RikMills> you can find the package in this 'updates' ppa for 18.04 https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<romenskiy2012> Can I somehow add it manually?
<RikMills> the package you need from that ppa is plasma-browser-integration
<romenskiy2012> I am very grateful to you for your help, but a little more precisely, I’ll get lost there.
<romenskiy2012> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<romenskiy2012> sudo apt-get update
<romenskiy2012> sudo apt-get install plasma-browser-integration
<romenskiy2012> E: Unable to find plasma-browser-integration package
<RikMills> opps. I meant ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<romenskiy2012> YES! Everything works, very grateful.
<romenskiy2012> And as I understand it, now I need to turn it off, huh?
<romenskiy2012> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa Delete?
<BluesKaj> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<BluesKaj> romenskiy2012,^
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> hey blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hey Swift110
<IrcsomeBot1> yvonne coffey was added by: yvonne coffey
<franco> hola
<franco> alguien me ensena a anadir los servidores de Undernet a Konversation?
<franco> porque necesito unirme a un canal que esta alli
<mparillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IrcsomeBot1> BARBARA BROWN was added by: BARBARA BROWN
<IrcsomeBot1> <BARBARA BROWN> (Photo, 380x600) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hDje93Bv/file_17373.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <BARBARA BROWN> s cy whmvqsnh
<IrcsomeBot1> <bauchhaus> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zvQdvgww/file_17374.mp4
<IrcsomeBot1> <Eickmeyer> @bauchhaus, It's been dealt with.
<fructose> Is there something you have to do to activate Application Launchers in Global Shortcuts? They aren't working as is.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> hey fructose
<fructose> Hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> sup erich long time no see
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> how are you fructose
<fructose> Struggling with shortcuts, but otherwise well
<swift110> oh I see fructose that can be a pain
<bprompt> fructose:   struggling with shortcuts?  just install autokey =P
<swift110> lol
<ceibal> hola
#kubuntu 2019-08-25
<jiks> hello users
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> hey
<Guest30534> irc.globalirc.it
<dogewow> hi
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<magic_ninja> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi magic_ninja
<npm> Ever since updating kubundu with 18.04 HWE stack, various network ops fail in plasma (weather-forecast panel can't get weather) and kio-gdrive (dolphin won't access my google drive account). Any suggestions on how to fix?
<npm> s/kubuntu ...
<npm> (specifically, i installed linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 which installed kernel 5.0.0-25)
<npm> ok my hunch was correct, i disabled ipv6 (sudo sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1 ; sudo sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6=1;sudo sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6=1) and now gdrive and plasma google calendar work again
<npm> so how do i force kio-gdrive and various plasma accesses to google accounts to use IPV4 instead of IPV6 and hanging?
<npm> so getting back to the IPV6 hangs in plasma and kio-gdrive after intalling 18.04 HWE stack (aka Kernel 5.0 in kubuntu 18.04.3) ... turns out no need to turn off ipv6 via sysctl, instead, can just set system-settings->Network->Connections->Wired Connection 1->IPV6 to "ignored" and reboot....
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> good to know.... :)
#kubuntu 2020-08-17
<lordrishav> Hello
<lordrishav> I installed Kubuntu few days ago
<lordrishav> And I see much unresponsiveness
<lordrishav> When I try to switch from one application to other
<gnoob> are you on a virtual machine?
<lordrishav> Nope
<lordrishav> Installed alongside Windows
<lordrishav> Hello?
<lordrishav> Anybody there?
<lordrishav> Ubuntu Chat Channels don't have much support
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u guys
<lordrishav> Not good
<lordrishav> I see unresponsiveness in Kubuntu sometimes
<lordrishav> It has been nearly 40 minutes
<lordrishav> No answer yet
<lordrishav> This is too much of a wait time
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sorry to hear that
<lordrishav> Can something be done?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Go to ##forthenerds
<lordrishav> What is this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> A tech channel on irc
<lordrishav> Can I ask Ubuntu questions on it?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @lordrishav, I have a few minutes to try to help with unresponsive Kubuntu.  What version?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Kubuntu 19.10 had issues with slow task switching on Optimus laptop when running the NVidia driver. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406180
<ubottu> KDE bug 406180 in general "KWin 5.15.4+ hang regression on Nvidia Optimus" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Hello unresponsive Kubuntu friends! 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> I have made an oberservation and want to know if this is true: Does ubuntu forget the LUKS decryption key when going into suspend?
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> I am not sure if it really is since I reinstalled as LVM with LUKS, but lately my laptop always restarts after going to sleep.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> the thing happens in 18.04 and 20.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <linuxophil> Quite annoying actually.
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> as far as I know, no it doesn't. With suspension it will restart without asking Luks password.
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> 1}000p
<IrcsomeBot> <salvaconnome> hibernation will forget tho
<user|18146> How can I change the brightness?
<eeos> Any news about do-release-upgrade availability for 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS?
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen> guys I get this check errors on Kubuntu LTS LIVE USB ... Nvidia Server .deb: Mismatch and File Not FOund
<Atlenohen> 9 errors
<Atlenohen> On multiple USB sticks
<Atlenohen> Just reflashed twice
<Atlenohen> It seems to work all fine, but weird.
<IrcsomeBot> ytfh4 was added by: ytfh4
<Atlenohen> Guys
<Atlenohen> There's something wrong with the ISO apparently.
<Atlenohen> booting 19.10 or 20.04.1 when triggers a FS check it finds several nvidia files to be missing, reports 9 erros, is this known?
<Atlenohen> Nvidia drivers, some are OK, some are missing .deb files
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> Any fix for kubuntu not waking up after sleeping?
<Guest_78>  b v
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest_78> is there helpfor installing ubuntu on microsoft surface non pro
<IrcsomeBot> VitaMutante was added by: VitaMutante
<lucas_> wazup
<blippitybloopy-M> Is this chat broken?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nope, just quiet sometimes
<lundrvs> #blippitybloopy-M I always wondered why, if 333 nicks are for people and not for bots...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahangarha> @ahangarha, Still I don't have any answer for this question. For years, Okular is like this on kubuntu.
<lucas_> this is a cool thing i think
<lucas_> for a OS has this chat internally
#kubuntu 2020-08-18
<jay97> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hey
<lordrishav> Hello
<lordrishav> Will Plasma 19 ever arrive in Kubuntu 20.04 Backports?
<lordrishav_> Is anybody here?
<oerheks> not sure plasma 5.19 will ever make it ... https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-offering-changes-2020
<lordrishav_> Or a later version of 18?
<lordrishav_> like 18.8, 18.9?
<oerheks> i don know, bugfixes will be ported.
<oerheks> there is this QT issue, pay for it?
<lordrishav_> That means wait for Kubuntu 20.10
<oerheks> no, read the QT shit, pay for it.
<lordrishav_> I dont understand this
<lordrishav_> Much is written on the site
<lordrishav_> You mean to say, pay to get latest QT
<oerheks> neon gives 5.19, somehow
<lordrishav_> ?
<oerheks> but that is not kubuntu
<lordrishav_> I heard that Neon doesn't support non-KDE applications
<lordrishav_> This is too selfishness of KDE
<lordrishav_> QT is KDE patron
<oerheks> lolz ... https://marketplace.qt.io/
<oerheks> pdf thingy $49 ..
<oerheks> no, KDE is eol .. or not?
<lordrishav_> EOL?
<lordrishav_> QT PDF 49$ yearly
<lordrishav_> Then this problem must be with the latest Lubuntu too?
<lordrishav_> It uses LXQt
<oerheks> and lxde
<lordrishav_> The latest uses LXQt only I think?
<lordrishav_> Ah, nope, LXDE/LXQt
<valorie> what on earth was that person smoking
<lp2skyline> I want some of it
<valorie> ha
<IrcsomeBot> <MEHED10> admin are yoy there...........?
<YuxKukMo> hi! has someone here upgraded from 18 lts to 20 lts? i tried to upgrade but i failed.
<YuxKukMo> can i upgrade if i'm using a usb stick ?
<eeos> any news on upgrade using do-release-upgrade?
<blippitybloopy-M> You should be able to do that, I think
<eeos> blippitybloopy-M: nope ....
<eeos> blippitybloopy-M: there is still the usual message ....
<FlameReaper-PC> Hello. I know this may have been asked before by various others, but is there a release upgrade to 20.04.1 available from 18.04 yet at present?
<guiverc> FlameReaper-PC, upgrades from bionic to focal are not yet offered to ensure stability. On the Ubuntu community discourse site there is a page showing the watched bugs & reason for delay (ie. to ensure stability it's not hurried, all flavors will be offered at same time)
<guiverc> there is a HOW TO if you want to force it
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Atlenohen> hello
<Atlenohen> I clicked some stupid "checkmark" on the taskbar icon tray and Plasma turned into different language, without ever touching lang settings, still says English
<Atlenohen> It's my local language, I set the locale
<Atlenohen> But I meant that for metric system and date, not for the UI language
<garageman> Atlenohen: if you go into locale you can edit the settings for measurements without affecting language
<garageman> sorry its called 'formats' but it comes up if you search locale
<Atlenohen> Regional Settings: Formats  yeah
<Atlenohen> This should have some indication it actually changed language
<Atlenohen> I've see there are en_XX version to, I got it fixed now
<garageman> so does it still its in a different language from what it actually is?
<Atlenohen> Interesting that I can have data and units translated in my own ... so it says avgust instead of august ... however in the plasma taskbar it's not synced up, it still says Mon Tue Wed
<Atlenohen> No I fixed it, setting from sl_SI to en_SI
<Atlenohen> Now it's in english, but with my local region kinda mixed, exactly as I wanted, or if it works differently IDK.
<garageman> glad its sorted :)
<Atlenohen> Because I do want my own region, without my own language, because I'm just used to, I lost myself trying to figure out translations.
<Atlenohen> It's actually very good this is possible, so that it keeps the format of the date DD-MM-YYYY but keeps the labels in english,
<Guest79035> active chat?
<Guest79035> yo
<thomas_> hi
<tolun> ARK
<tolun> where is the ARK channel
<tolun> ?
<tolun> #kde
<flejm> hi, what time of booting should kubuntu have on a ssd?
<tomreyn> usually less than an hour
<diogenes_> tomreyn, lol
<tomreyn> i just try not to provide false information. ;)
<lifernux> hola,
<lifernux> no os pasa que el ultimo kubuntu casca mucho?
<mparillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lifernux> gracias
#kubuntu 2020-08-19
<Kill-Animals> hey
<Kill-Animals> thinking of going back to a kde distro. The only thing that is stopping me is the lack of a hud. Has that been fixed?
<Kill-Animals> that and a global menu bar to help save vertical space.
<oem> d;sfhio;isdghiodsvgi
<IrcsomeBot> andanhtutanota was added by: andanhtutanota
<GSMarquis> I have been using Ubuntu based distros for a long time. I have decided on Kubuntu for donations.
<GSMarquis> It just works and is so adjustable.
<IrcsomeBot> Scorpion King was added by: Scorpion King
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <AnamulNisat> (Photo, 913x558) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nR2BK2gt/file_34962.jpg How to solve this problem?
<captain> Heloo Friends
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ivan_bond> Добрый вечер.
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<IrcsomeBot> Rachael Petersen was added by: Rachael Petersen
<IrcsomeBot> <VitaMutante> @AnamulNisat, Try to change the server you use to update
<tesla> Testtest
<derek-shnosh> G'afternoon'ish... running Kubuntu 20.04.1 on my Lenovo P51 and my cursor seems to be on some form of _grid_ that it snaps to making accuracy difficult; e.g. if I'm trying to click at the beginning of a line of text, or in a narrow scrollbar, its hard to align. Seems like its skipping pixels...
<derek-shnosh> From this link (https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/wayland-devel/2018-March/037317.html), there is mention of "rectangular hysterisis" being fixed in `libinput` v1.10.2, but I'm running 1.15.5-1 and it seems to still be an issue (if this is infact the issue I'm experiencing).
<derek-shnosh> Seems relevant to mention that the trackpad on the P51 doesn't seem to have an issue, only my external mouse which is listed as a "ROCCAT ROCCAT Nyth Consumer Control" via `xinput --list --short`
<derek-shnosh> Errr, redact the " Consumer Control" portion of that previous quote...
#kubuntu 2020-08-20
<IrcsomeBot> Fed_Cal was added by: Fed_Cal
<IrcsomeBot> <Fed_Cal> hi, i have freeze problems that last a few minutes. from ksysguard the cpu goes to 100% but in reality I don't think that the cpu is really 100% it is because the fans do not increase speed, and also because with s-tui tool cores remain at a low level of utilization. … During these freezes, with the command top, no particular process appears to be prevalent. Maybe kwin_x11. … Do you know what could be the cause of these freezes, o
<IrcsomeBot> how to identify it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Zoth_Ommog> I used to have the same problem except it was permanent until reboot. Then I realized I could remove it by switching to battery then back to the plug
<eeos> I uploaded to 20.04.1 .... The snap directory in the home directory of the users .... it is pretty annoying .... why is this not in the .config directory?
<eeos> it is unclear why we need a snap directory in the users home, when the snap packages are installed at system level.
<Guest55066> fed_cal, high io wait by any chance?
<oerheks> eeos, it is by design, but you can *hide* it >> echo snap >> ~/.hidden   # the .hidden file with just the name snap in it should do the trick
<oerheks> or any folder there if you want
<oerheks> it will be visible on the comandline though
<oerheks> that folder contains user settings and stuff
<eeos> oerheks: I just do not understand why it is not in either .config or .local .... we have configuration locations, it does not look like a particularly good choice.
<eeos> oerheks: particularly when you use snap to install system wide. Te more I use snap, flatpak and appImage, the less I like them.
<oerheks> you do install snaps systemwide, your $HOME folder contains user stuff. again, it is by design.
<eeos> oerheks: again, I do not think it is a good design choice, because we have directories in the home of users that are made for that purpose, namely .config and .local.
<eeos> oerheks: and it is unclear what is the rationale behind this design choice. Indeed, if you look at the snap development docs, there is no good explanation for such as choice.
<oerheks> add yourself to this bugreport? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1575053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575053 in snapd "Please move the "$HOME/snap" directory to a less obtrusive location" [High,Confirmed]
<oerheks> i think it is fine.
<konrados> Hello, is https://snapcraft.io a secure source of apps?
<eeos> oerheks: yes. I see that they have finally recognised that is a (really) poor design choice and they are going to address it by 21.04.
<oerheks> konrados, yes, it is the official front store
<konrados> oerheks, thanks!
<oerheks>  yw
<eeos> Thanks for link to the bug in any case, I added my voice to it.
<eeos> By the way, the default flatpak seems to have disappeared from the default installation of discover software center .... (I have just upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04.1)
<oerheks> flatpack? that is optional ..
<eeos> oerheks: I thought we had it by default on 18.04 ....
<oerheks> blasfemie !
<oerheks> no, and flatpak has some serious disadvantages.
<oerheks> like: i do not support it :-D
<eeos> oerheks: yes, it has some serious disadvantages .... I agree.
<eeos> oerheks: resource usage is rather intensive with snap though .... and pity there is no support for AppImage integration ....
<oerheks> That, is on my wishlist, deb - snap - appimage - flatpak - github build. all in one software store.
<oerheks> deb + snap standard, the rest optional ofcourse
<eeos> oerheks: and mine .... administering systems is becoming increasingly more complex .... particularly updates and upgrades
<eeos> oerheks: yes .... even if we are using appimage quite extensively and the integration is rather poor at this stage) and appimagekit missing ....
<IrcsomeBot> <Oerheks> 👍
<blippitybloopy-M> LMAO "oerheks"
<blippitybloopy-M> https://www.deepl.com/translator#nl/en/oerheks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> Mesut was added by: Mesut
#kubuntu 2020-08-21
<IrcsomeBot> James Martinez was added by: James Martinez
<Conna> Hello
<Conna> How to disable autostart Ktorrent?
<diogenes_> Conna, is in: ls ~/.config/autostart
<Conna> Empty folder in autostart folder
<diogenes_> ls /etc/xdg/autostart
<Conna> No names related to Ktorrent were found
<diogenes_> Conna, then see if you have 'save session' enabled.
<Conna> Nope diogenes
<diogenes_> Conna, then look in ktorrent settings and in .xsession-errors
<Conna> I will back
<William> Yesss i can fix it
<William> I just disable in Status and Notification, then i disable Ktorrent running
<William> Thanks Diogenes
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<stl_> hello all
<stl_> how can i make panel widget icons open on same icon with a dot, like windows 10 not like xp
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> noronordin was added by: noronordin
<Guest99954> how to sing in
<kedihacker> hey
<IrcsomeBot> Julian Phan was added by: Julian Phan
<IrcsomeBot> fabioyast was added by: fabioyast
<IrcsomeBot> <Sam Eaton - Isegoria> only one is receiving
<omnisip> hi everyone.  I have an issue with kde where focus doesn't shift properly between windows.  If I scroll the wheel, on my mouse, sometimes it'll act like a window switcher.  The only way to get proper window focus and keyboard focus is to hack my way through with a weird middle click that doesn't always work.
<user|40887> hola, alguien tiene amd ryzen 5 y se le congela el sistema...
#kubuntu 2020-08-22
<pragomer> hello. I get an error message from dolphin while trying to connect to my galaxy s10+: so Hannah alles zu erfüllen...
<pragomer> Aber wie du
<pragomer> hello. I get an error message from dolphin while trying to connect to my galaxy s10+: https://i.imgur.com/hzwnw4m.png
<pragomer> (thats in englisch "No Storage Space selected" kind of...)
<IrcsomeBot> Jason Martinez was added by: Jason Martinez
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<frog_> hello
<BluesKaj> frog_, o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<IrcsomeBot> <noronordin> Hey
<troozers> Hi all, quick question; I have 28 cores in my CPU but two of them (7 & 14) seem to get WAY more utilisation than others - is there any way to check what's running on particular cores?
<troozers> ...and it always seems to be the same two cores that get more utilised - e.g. every time i boot my system these two cores are always hit the hardest
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Open System Monitor and sort by CPU usage on the Process table (or use "top" from the command line).
<troozers> are either of those able to show what's using those particular cores?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> They show the processes with highest usage and usually it pretty easy to see  which core is spiking.  However, you may need a newer version of System Monitor that support more than 12? cores.  Not sure which release contains the newer version, but I don't think it's in 20.04.
<tomreyn> troozers: i assume the "htop" CLI utility can handle that many cores
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> How about you try it and let us know.  I only have 4 cores/8 threads on my PC's.
<tomreyn> it does handle the 16 (with AMT/HT) i have here
<troozers> yes it does, well at least it shows all 28 cores
<tomreyn> troozers: once you tried to identify the processes hogging these cores/threads, make sure irqbalance is installed, too
<tomreyn> that's a single CPU, right, not a multi-processor system?
<troozers> nope, single core i9 cpu
<troozers> sorry, single i9 cpu
<troozers> and yes, irqbalance is installed
<troozers> looks like firefox is taking the lions share of those cores
<tomreyn> about:performance in firefox may give you more insight, as well as web developer -> performance
<tomreyn> most firefox performance problems are caused by add-ons complicating the rendering, such as ad blockers or others with search-and-replace functionality.
<troozers> disabled zoom and kde integration addons to see if that helps
<troozers> have an ad-blocker as the t'interweb gets horrible without it
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is it possible to sync korganizer with more computers?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have set a calendar on one pc and I would like to have it also on my other computer on the cloud without exporting the calendar manually
<viewer|71> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<IrcsomeBot> Dmitry was added by: Dmitry
#kubuntu 2020-08-23
<user|71128> what do i need to download to open my kubuntu download?
<gnoob> user|71128: it's a .iso file?
<gnoob> grab a program called Virtualbox.  Install that and you can then run kubuntu inside windows.
<user|71128> thanks i hane chromebook will it still work?
<gnoob> are you looking to replace the chrome OS or just try Kubuntu?
<gnoob> a quick google search tells me that ChromeOS may not be able to run a virtual machine to try Kubuntu inside of the OS.
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> @noronordin, How r u
<saiwinhtut> Hello
<saiwinhtut> how to install android usb driver in kubuntu
<saiwinhtut> system not detect my android phone connect with data cable
<saiwinhtut> please help me!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ensure your to enable USB as media on the phone side or put phone in developer mode.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which version of Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> How r u guys
<IrcsomeBot> श्री Sri was added by: श्री Sri
<IrcsomeBot> <श्री Sri> Hi guys! I installed kubuntu yesterday alongside my daily driver manjaro kde. For some reason, my wifi always gets disconnected after being briefly connected after I boot into kubuntu. I get the notification : "network adapter wlo1: wifi network could not be found". This network works perfectly on manjaro kde.  … Any thoughts?
<blippitybloopy-M> I have NO IDEA
<blippitybloopy-M> # :-(
<IrcsomeBot> <श्री Sri> Damn, this is a problem😕
<maxgt1> Kubuntu 19.10, plasma 5.16.5 Three monitors won't stay in position after reboot. any ideas
<diogenes_> maxgt1, try this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhiLWxJgiAo
<maxgt1> will do thanks
<maxgt1> Thank you diogenes_ that looks like exactly what i needed, i will give it a go, wish me luck
<navi_> hello
<daveprinter> Hi, I put kubuntu 20.04 on a usb drive with Rufus and on my old Dell Lattitude e5500 I get as far as the welcome screen but when attempting to click on the install button nothing connects. i have tried with default FAT32 and also NTFS same thing. any suggestions will be appreciated. printerdave
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Is the e5500 32 or 64bit CPU?
<IrcsomeBot> Vipin Vipzzz was added by: Vipin Vipzzz
